# Guerra en Ucrania XVI



## Harman (10 Mar 2022)

*Guerra en Ucrania XVI*​
Hilos Anteriores,


*Se está liando parda en Ucrania

0* - 1 Dic 2013 – 3 Dic 2014
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=483851

*1* – 19 Ene 2014 – 1 Mar 2014
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=499229

*2* – 1 Mar 2014 – 4 Mar 2014
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=511619

*3* – 4 Mar 2014 – 13 Mar 2014
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=512624

*4* – 13 Mar 2014 – 29 Mar 2014
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=515196

*5* – 29 Mar 2014 – 18 Abr 2014
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=519914

*6* – 18 Abr 2014 – 3 May 2014
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=525881

*7* – 3 May 2014 – 11 Mayo 2014
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=530336

*8* – 11 May 2014 – 12 Jun 2014
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=532639

*9* – 12 Jun 2014 – 21 Jul 2014
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=543735


*Guerra en Ucrania

1* – 21 Jul 2014 – 8 Ago 2014
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=554419

*2* – 8 Ago 2014 – 25 Ago 2014
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=559843

*3* – 25 Ago 2014 – 10 Sep 2014
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=564927

*4* - 10 Sep 2014 – 13 Nov 2014
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=570221

*5* – 13 Nov 2014 – 13 Ene 2015
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=592799

*6* – 13 Ene 2015 – 13 Feb 2015
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=611003

*7* - 13 Feb 2015 – 22 Mar 2015
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=621231

*8* – 22 Mar 2015 – 4 Jun 2015
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=632962

*9* – 4 Jun 2015 – 24 Jul 2015
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=657865

*10* – 25 Jul 2015 – 30 Mar 2016
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=674486

*11* - 30 Mar 2016 – 31 Dic 2016
Guerra en Ucrania XI

*12* – 31 Diciembre 2016 – 1 Enero 2018
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/855327-guerra-ucrania-xii.html

*13* – 1 Enero 2018 – 22 Enero 2020
Guerra en Ucrania XIII#

*14* - 22 Enero 2020 - 03 Enero 2022





¡Tema mítico! - Guerra en Ucrania_XIV


Guerra en Ucrania XIV A petición del Mariscal Zhukov evolucionamos el Hilo. Nuevo Año, Nuevo Hilo con Retraso. Hilos Anteriores. Se está liando parda en Ucrania 0 - 1 Dic 2013 – 3 Dic 2014 http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=483851 1 – 19 Ene 2014...




www.burbuja.info





*15* - 03 Enero 2022 - 10 Marzo 2022





Guerra en Ucrania XV


Guerra en Ucrania XV Hilos Anteriores, Se está liando parda en Ucrania 0 - 1 Dic 2013 – 3 Dic 2014 http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=483851 1 – 19 Ene 2014 – 1 Mar 2014 http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=499229 2 – 1...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## afiestas (10 Mar 2022)

Estuve aqui

Enviado desde mi SM-N986B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pasabaporaqui (10 Mar 2022)

Pillo sitio en la guerra con menos muertos y más gente llorando de la historia 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (10 Mar 2022)

Pillo mitico en sitio hilo


----------



## Harman (10 Mar 2022)

Una fase aún más incierta


Las dos semanas que dura ya la intervención militar rusa en Ucrania han dejado muchas incertidumbres, pero también algunas certezas: la primera de ellas es el especial interés en el frente de Donba…




slavyangrad.es











Una fase aún más incierta


10/03/2022


Las dos semanas que dura ya la intervención militar rusa en Ucrania han dejado muchas incertidumbres, pero también algunas certezas: la primera de ellas es el especial interés en el frente de Donbass, algo lógico teniendo en cuenta que la situación en esa zona ha sido uno de los principales argumentos de Moscú para justificar sus actos. Las tropas de la República Popular de Lugansk han avanzado hacia el norte, con las tropas rusas dirigiéndose desde Rusia hacia el oeste y desde la región de Járkov hacia el sur en busca de embolsar las zonas más fortificadas y pobladas -Slavyansk, Kramatorsk, Lisichansk y Severodonetsk-, evitando así, hasta el momento, el uso indiscriminado de artillería y tratando de limitar al máximo los daños en las infraestructuras civiles. Una de las consecuencias de esa estrategia es que aún no se ha conseguido hacer retroceder a las agrupaciones del Ejército Ucraniano que continúan bombardeando Gorlovka y las afueras de Donetsk, donde en este tiempo se ha producido un elevado número de heridos y daños materiales.

El principal avance en el frente de Donbass se concentra en el punto más importante y más complicado: la ciudad de Mariupol, una batalla que se ha preparado con el avance ruso desde el sur y el de la RPD desde el norte y que se aproxima una vez reunidas las tropas y consolidado el cerco. Y al albor de la inminente lucha, puede que calle a calle, por esta importante ciudad, último acceso bajo control ucraniano al mar de Azov, han comenzado ya las acusaciones cruzadas y una retórica de propaganda que va a ser parte de la batalla hasta su final. Más allá de las diarias acusaciones cruzadas sobre el continuo fracaso de los corredores humanitarios para permitir la salida de la población civil, ha comenzado ya la batalla mediática.

A partir de ahora, cada acto ruso vendrá acompañado de la exigencia ucraniana de “cerrar el cielo”, es decir, imponer una zona de exclusión aérea, algo que solo puede conseguirse derribando los misiles rusos y destruyendo su aviación. Una exigencia que Estados Unidos y Occidente han rechazado repetidamente, ya que implicaría involucrarse directamente en una guerra contra Rusia. Así ocurrió ayer por la tarde, cuando Ucrania acusó a Rusia de haber bombardeado un hospital infantil y su ala de maternidad. Días antes, la prensa rusa había publicado testimonios e imágenes de ese lugar ocupado por el regimiento Azov. Sin grandes posibilidades reales de investigar de forma independiente las circunstancias de los bombardeos, este cruce de acusaciones no será el último y posiblemente aumentará a medida que se inicia la batalla por el control de una ciudad en la que, como han constatado los periodistas que se encuentran sobre el terreno, puede estar aproximándose al momento más oscuro.

*La batalla por Mariupol*

Artículo Original: Dmitry Steshin / Komsomolskaya Pravda

Llevo prácticamente una semana en los alrededores de Mariupol. Puedo decir que una docena de personas salieron ayer de Mariupol, se las arreglaron para escapar con los nacionalistas ucranianos disparando a sus espaldas. Y el servicio de prensa del batallón nacionalista Azov, que se encuentra atrincherado en la ciudad, afirmó que la aviación rusa había bombardeado las oficinas de Cruz Roja en el centro de la ciudad una vez o puede que dos. Y ahora miren cómo sigue trabajando. El bombardeo fue rápidamente refutado. Pero el mensaje ya había calado, había sido difundido por toda la prensa occidental. Y nadie tiene que saber nada más: Rusia ha bombardeado a la Cruz Roja. ¡Perfecto!

Fantasee incluso con cómo un piloto ruso había recibido la orden de esa tarea: bombardea, por favor, la oficina de la Cruz Roja en el centro de la ciudad. Lo que está ocurriendo cerca de Mariupol aún no es, bajo ningún concepto, una ofensiva completa. Los nuestros han tomado la zona industrial y según me contaron los chicos que regresaron de allí, todo está siendo muy duro. Están alineados con morteros que los _azovtsi_ han colocado en la ciudad detrás de la primera línea de edificios, justo en los patios.

Pero esa es la línea que han elegido. Nuestro hospital se ha desplegado. Yo mismo he ayudado a portar las medicinas.

Hay otra cosa que tampoco me gustó. Una analogía con el asalto de Grozni. Por curiosidad, comprobé qué población vivía en Grozni según el censo de 1990 y cuánta vive en Mariupol. Las cifras son comparables. Allí vivían 400.000 personas igual que ahora viven 400.000 personas en Mariupol. La diferencia es que Grozni estaba defendida por un número mucho más elevado de personas que las que defienden ahora Mariupol. Según dos fuentes diferentes de inteligencia de las que dispongo, algunos hablan de una cifra de 5000, pero parece que en ella se incluye al corpus civil de Azov, es decir, los idiotas que han recibido ametralladoras. La segunda cifra habla de 3000 personas preparadas para el combate. No son pocos, especialmente teniendo en cuenta que la ciudad está llena de armas y que se están preparando posiciones.

Las milicias intentan minimizar el número de víctimas. Entre quienes llevan en la guerra desde 2014, todos ellos han resultado heridos más de diez veces, da igual con quien se hable, y todos estaban explorando y explorando. Bueno, no sé dónde más explorar, pero algo terrible viene de camino.

Y en cuanto a Irina Vereschuk, que anunció que se había coordinado con Rusia un corredor humanitario de Mariupol, tengo entendido que Azov, que está en la ciudad, querría colgarla de una farola. _Porque los traidores están en el poder_, es como volver a 2014. En Azov son conscientes de que los residentes de Mariupol son el último escudo con el que pueden protegerse.

Las autoridades de Kiev pueden promulgar leyes y anunciarlas, pero nada más. Las autoridades ucranianas ya no controlan sus tropas, especialmente aquellas en primera línea del frente.


----------



## Hola leonor soy yo jacobo (10 Mar 2022)

Pillo sirio.


----------



## willbeend (10 Mar 2022)

Dejadme algun sirio...


----------



## molodets (10 Mar 2022)

Pillo hilo en sitio mítico.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (10 Mar 2022)

Mítica página primera pillo en hilo sirio.

*Calopez devuélvenos los tags antes de que el CNI te enchirone por colaboracionista ruso.*


----------



## Jahco81 (10 Mar 2022)

Nuevo hilo, guerra nueva


----------



## computer_malfuction (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## maromo (10 Mar 2022)

Pillo sirio


----------



## Xan Solo (10 Mar 2022)

Pillo sitio, y aprovecho para agradecer a los que participáis asiduamente, especialmente a @Harman.

En hilos como éste Burbuja.info demuestra su valor. Y no es gracias al calvolópez... 

Saludos al CNI. A ver si alguno de sus agentes aprende algo analizando lo que se escribe por aquí. De entrada que busquen lo que significa oxímoron, como INTELIGENCIA MILITAR. Y, además, que piensen la situación en que los coloca colborar con el SBU, un servicio secreto antidemocrático, filonazi y totalitario -la visita a la familia de Pablo González asi lo demuestra, y el silencio cobarde de la prensa española es preocupante-. Dime con quien andas, y te diré quién eres...


----------



## Casino (10 Mar 2022)

CM del Kremlin dando cuerda a los follaputines para comerse mutuamente la polla hasta saltarse las lágrimas.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## computer_malfuction (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Albion (10 Mar 2022)

En la guerra, la primera víctima es la verdad. 
Y dicho esto, me ajusto las gafas de pasta y atuso mi barba de sojaboy.


----------



## computer_malfuction (10 Mar 2022)

El chinito ya avisa.


----------



## computer_malfuction (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (10 Mar 2022)

Con un poco de suerte, será el último hilo sobre la guerra...esperemos...
Para ello, Zelensky y sus nazis, han de caer.


----------



## Seronoser (10 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Pelirroja de bote, pestañas postizas...joder, que ascazo dan las americanas, como para fiarte.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Mar 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa, siguen los rusos a lo suyo…


----------



## Harman (10 Mar 2022)

__





The Russian military intervention in the Ukraine – a macro view | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is





La intervención militar rusa en Ucrania - una visión macro


(Trad. Google)
09/03/2022

por Andrei (The Saker)


Hoy, en lugar de comentar los últimos desarrollos sobre el terreno, quiero dar un paso atrás y revisar algunos aspectos básicos, pero creo que absolutamente fundamentales, de la operación militar rusa no solo en el Donbass, sino en toda Ucrania. De hecho, comencemos aquí:

*¿Cuál era el alcance de operaciones generalmente esperado?*
De acuerdo, hay MUCHAS tonterías escritas sobre esto, así que necesito aclarar algunos puntos básicos.

Primero, absolutamente NADIE tenía NINGUNA idea del plan real hasta que se decidió ese plan. Permítanme aclarar lo que quiero decir. Putin, el Kremlin o el Estado Mayor ruso no tienen “un plan”, así no funcionan las cosas. El GS ruso en particular tiene la tarea de preparar planes para prácticamente CUALQUIER contingencia. Entonces, imaginemos que para el caso de Ucrania, tienen una opción de 12 planes posibles. Lo que sucedió entonces es que, después de estar completamente informado sobre la situación, Putin, como comandante en jefe, seleccionaría uno de estos planes y daría la orden de ejecutarlo. En ese momento, se enviará una serie de mensajes codificados a varias subunidades, unidades y formaciones que ordenan que se abra un conjunto específico de instrucciones. Estas instrucciones darían sus primeras órdenes para todas las subunidades, unidades y formaciones involucradas.

¿Qué esperaba la gran mayoría de los analistas? Aquí hay algunas opciones: 

Rusia esperaría a que los ukies atacaran el LDNR y luego ayudarían al LDNR de maneras que iban desde el apoyo indirecto y negable hasta un movimiento ruso a gran escala en el LDNR.
Las opiniones estaban divididas sobre hasta dónde llegarían los rusos. Personalmente, creía que probablemente liberarían la región de Donetsk y Lugansk, liberarían a Mariupol y luego se atrincherarían. *Estaba muy equivocado, por decirlo suavemente* . 
*Esa operación para “liberar a la LDNR de constantes ataques” nunca se realizó. Putin nunca dio esa orden. * Eso es absolutamente crucial para entender.

*== >> De nuevo, esa orden nunca llegó.. << ==*






_Las UNPA en Croacia, ahora “libres de serbios”, gracias a la OTAN_

En cambio, y en sus propias palabras, Putin llegó a la conclusión de que si el LDNR (posiblemente asistido por Rusia) simplemente se trasladara a las fronteras administrativas, se abriría un largo frente en el que se derramaría la ayuda occidental. También sabía que las fuerzas de Ukie en Donbass estaban altamente concentradas, fuertemente armadas y "motivadas", si era necesario, por muchos grupos nazis incondicionales dentro de ellas. De hecho, alrededor del 60-75% de todas las fuerzas ucranianas estaban preparadas para un ataque Blitzkrieg al estilo de la " Operación Tormenta " que la OTAN ejecutó contra las áreas protegidas por la ONU (UNPA) de civiles serbios en Croacia. Según al menos un analista bien informado, la operación estaba prevista para el 25 de febrero. Si es cierto, eso significa que Rusia simplemente se adelantó a un ataque ucraniano.

Pero lo que es realmente crucial no es esto, lo que es crucial es *la orden real que Putin dio a las fuerzas armadas rusas* . NO fue "apoyar a la LDNR y hacer retroceder las líneas Ukie". La orden que dio Putin fue totalmente diferente: 

Desarmar a Ucrania
Desnazificar Ucrania 
Lo primero que hay que entender es que una operación para desbloquear la LDNR habría sido una operación principalmente de nivel táctico, posiblemente con un desarrollo posterior del nivel operativo (como el cierre de las fuerzas de Ukie en el caldero de Donbass). Pero ambas órdenes dicen "Ucrania" y no "Donbass".

Eso significa, por definición, que *la orden que dio Putin fue para una operación estratégica* , cubriendo todo el territorio de Ucrania.

*En otras palabras, todas las opiniones, expertas o no, que se dieron sobre lo que todo el mundo pensaba que sería una intervención táctica-operativa rusa en el Donbass estaban totalmente equivocadas (¡muchas incluidas las mías!), al menos equivocadas en el alcance. de operaciones que asumieron* .

*Bien, ¿qué pasa con los plazos previstos?*
Veamos en qué coincidieron la mayoría de los observadores. El consenso general fue algo así: a Rusia le llevará alrededor de 24 horas convertir las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en unidades y subunidades más pequeñas y aisladas que no podrían coordinar ataques y movimientos de fuerza. De acuerdo, A PESAR DEL HECHO de que la mayoría de los analistas esperaban un ataque táctico a operativo para desbloquear el LDNR, esta parte de la "operación especial" fue totalmente exitosa y se logró a tiempo.

¿Por qué?

¡Porque ese ataque de enfrentamiento inicial fue una característica común a ambos planes! De cualquier manera, lo PRIMERO que Rusia tuvo que hacer fue dividir las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en "fragmentos" discretos y separados. Nuevamente, AMBOS planes asumieron eso, por lo que no sorprende que esto sea lo que realmente sucedió.

Sin embargo,

Si bien un plan destinado únicamente a desbloquear la LDNR podría haberse resumido crudamente como "matar a tantos Urkonazis como puedas, lo más rápido que puedas", esa NO era una opción para el plan de nivel estratégico elegido por Putin. Hay muchas razones para eso, incluyendo: 

Los rusos no odian a los ucranianos y los ven como hermanos (las fuerzas LDNR no tanto)
Centrarse en la destrucción de las fuerzas de Ukie en el Donbass dejaría abiertas sus líneas de suministro.
Centrarse en la destrucción de las fuerzas de Ukie en Donbass habría dejado gran parte del espacio aéreo ucraniano intacto, lo que habría ralentizado las operaciones aéreas y antiaéreas rusas.
Si bien está bastante claro que Rusia quiere tantos nazis muertos como sea posible, hay tres cosas que la gente del Kremlin *NO* quiere , y con prudencia: 
Quedarse en Ucrania para siempre (o por mucho tiempo)
Tener que vigilar este enorme país y restaurar la ley y el orden en todas partes
Pagar por toda la destrucción 

Por ello, lo que hicieron los rusos fue aprovechar al máximo su superioridad aérea y movilidad, pero no asaltaron todas las ciudades ni fortificaciones ucranianas.

Si bien no tengo ninguna duda de que los nazis y los patrones en los EE. UU. habían predicho correctamente que la operación rusa para desmembrar y desorganizar las unidades de Ukie afectaría a toda Ucrania, incluidos los ataques de largo alcance en la retaguardia de Ukie.

Lo *que creo que se perdieron es que los rusos lograron la sorpresa estratégica* al lanzar inmediatamente un asalto estratégico a gran escala. Ahora revisemos las líneas de tiempo:


Desmembramiento y desorganización del ejército ucraniano *logrado en las 24 horas estimadas*
Cerrar el caldero operativo detrás de las fuerzas de Ukie en el Donbass: *logrado en 2 semanas* (de hecho, es aún mejor, los rusos ahora están dividiendo las fuerzas de Ukie en el Donbass en dos calderos más pequeños, vea el mapa aquí: (ve *DOS* azul círculos, ¡ *ni uno* más!)





*En las mismas dos semanas, Rusia liberó toda la costa del Mar de Azov y gran parte de la costa del Mar Negro* , que ahora está bajo control ruso o bajo el bloqueo directo de la Flota del Mar Negro.





*También dentro de esas dos semanas, Rusia básicamente rodeó a Kiev* . Este mapa muestra la situación actual en torno a Kiev. Si bien la situación en el lado sur aún es inestable, se están llevando a cabo operaciones de combate, lo cierto es esto: solo quedan caminos pequeños, secundarios, y terreno abierto para escapar de la ciudad. Como en todas partes (ver más abajo), los rusos han ofrecido corredores humanitarios y prometido seguridad y buen trato a todos los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos (los nazis están excluidos, al igual que los mercenarios extranjeros, serán interrogados y fusilados). Pero fue en vano, la delegación nazi no puede aceptar nada porque sus jefes en DC les dicen que luchen hasta el último ucraniano (*en cuanto a los Anglos, Polaks & Co. anuncian derrotas rusas en todas partes y todos los días, pero por alguna razón insondable, todos están escondidos de forma segura en Lvov o incluso en Varsovia* . ¡Que sorprendente!)
 
*Y, de nuevo, ¡todo eso se logró en DOS SEMANAS y SIN superioridad numérica!*

Entonces, a aquellos que todavía están tratando de convencer al mundo de que el plan ruso fracasó y que las indomables fuerzas ukronazis están a punto de rodear el Kremlin, les pregunto: 

Si no tiene idea sobre la guerra moderna, ¿por qué expresar una opinión basada en nada más que las PSYOP estadounidenses francamente tontas y su propia falta personal del tipo de educación necesaria para hablar sobre estos asuntos?
Si tiene algún conocimiento básico de la guerra moderna, nombre una operación reciente en la que una gran franja de tierra fue tomada tan rápidamente y por una fuerza tan pequeña.
 


> [Barra lateral: oh, lo sé. Recientemente vimos cómo todo el planeta estaba poblado por microbiólogos, virólogos y epidemiólogos experimentados, entonces, ¿por qué no simplemente aceptar que además de ser microbiólogos, virólogos y epidemiólogos experimentados, también son tácticos, comandantes de fuerzas y estrategas experimentados? Después de todo, todo lo que necesitas para calificar es: 1) no ser consciente de tu propia ignorancia 2) un deseo de predicar 3) un teclado y una computadora. *En el Imperio de las Mentiras, la experiencia real es completamente inútil* . Hay una palabra tanto en ruso como en español que me viene a la mente y sugiere un fuerte deseo de comer excrementos. Me conformaré con "escatófago" y lo dejaré así]



 
*De acuerdo, ¿pero los rusos no tuvieron también derrotas, fracasos, errores y otras plantas en la cara?*

POR SUPUESTO que lo hicieron.

Acabo de encontrarme con este , y estoy completamente horrorizado. El Kremlin dice " _absolutamente ningún recluta_ " ayer y, voila, no solo reclutas, ¡sino incluso los muertos! *¡BRAVO KREMLIN PROPAGANDA, BIEN HECHO!*

En términos de derrotas reales, no, lo siento. Hubo varios contraataques ucranianos, pero su alcance fue limitado e incluso cuando, por ejemplo, destruyeron un puesto de control ruso, se restauró rápidamente y los ukies culpables corrieron para salvar sus vidas bajo el fuego de la contrabatería.

Chicos, seamos serios aquí.

Si hay, aproximadamente, 150 000 rusos y otros 150 000 ucranianos luchando entre sí, habrá sangre en ambos lados. Pregúntele a cualquier militar y él / ella le dirá que más de 300 k soldados completamente armados luchan entre sí, no tendrá cientos, sino muchos MILES de muertos en ambos lados, además de muchos civiles. De hecho, los planificadores de fuerzas y los analistas militares incluso tienen fórmulas para calcularlo todo: números comprometidos, armamentos, tiempos, etc. y, por supuesto, las bajas esperadas.

Entonces, el titular "cientos de soldados rusos muertos" podría hacer milagros para la moral en el Imperio de las Mentiras y en Banderastán, e incluso podría asustar a mucha gente en Rusia, pero tendrá exactamente un efecto nulo sobre cómo se está ejecutando la operación. por el Estado Mayor de Rusia.

Chicos, el Estado Mayor ruso ha planeado muchas operaciones de este tipo durante meses, posiblemente incluso años. Y con cada plan, tenían entradas de "pérdidas estimadas". Por eso Putin, su gobierno e incluso los generales rusos intentaron hacer todo lo posible para ganar tiempo y esperar alguna otra solución.

*Pero el Imperio de la mentira no le dio otra opción. Ni a los rusos ni a los ucranianos.*

En cierto modo, ambos bandos luchan por su propia existencia.

Los ukies no son anglosajones, y muchos de ellos adquirieron experiencia en combate durante los 8 años de guerra. Agregue a esto la operación PSYOP más poderosa de la historia, y obtendrá *MUCHOS ucranianos luchando realmente duro* , todo por diferentes razones, entre ellas 

Ser un verdadero nazi que odia a Rusia (no tienen esperanza de misericordia)
Ser un mercenario (no tienen esperanza de misericordia)
Habiendo prestado juramento a su país y fuerzas armadas
Profundo resentimiento por Rusia por muchas, muchas razones.
Protección de su unidad y compañeros
Culpar a Rusia por atacar primero y tan fuerte
Creyendo sinceramente que Rusia quiere ocupar Ucrania y recrear la URSS
etc etc etc
 
¿Cuánto es "muchos" aquí? No lo sé. Pero yo diría " _*basta de obligar a los rusos a dejar de esperar ser recibidos en todas partes como libertadores*_ ". En algunos lugares, esto es cierto. Pero en muchos otros, no lo es.

A pesar de las muchas advertencias de muchos rusos, incluyéndome a mí y a Andrei Martyanov, sí ocurrió una _etnogénesis_ en Ucrania. *La antigua e histórica Ucrania (que existió como una región próspera hasta 1917) se ha ido* , al igual que las generaciones de ucranianos que se veían a sí mismos como "centro-rusos" (la palabra "pequeño" como en "pequeño ruso" significa centro-ruso). ”, como “Grecia central) y los “rusos dispersos” (como en “no en el centro) como hermanos y libertadores. *Esa vieja Ucrania se ha ido para siempre.*

*Lo que tenemos en cambio es un Banderastán extraño y feo donde los nazis son una minoría numérica , pero donde ellos manejan todo , cortesía del Imperio de las Mentiras, por supuesto. * ¿Qué tan malo es?

Un ejemplo: Odessa.

*Si la Odessa de 2022 estuviera habitada por el tipo de personas que vivían allí antes de 1917 o incluso antes de 1991, ahora habría habido un levantamiento, especialmente con la Flota del Mar Negro dentro del alcance visual de la ciudad* . Pero después de la masacre de decenas de rusoparlantes en Odessa el 2 de mayo de 2014 (disparados, quemados hasta morir, golpeados hasta la muerte, torturados, etc.) y el posterior blanqueo total de esta masacre por parte de las autoridades nazis, algo debe haberse roto. en la mente de muchos residentes que claramente perdieron la esperanza, y esperar 8 años bajo el dominio nazi es un infierno que no le deseo a nadie. Así que no los estoy condenando. Pagaron un alto precio en sangre.

Pero el hecho es que, hasta el día de hoy, no ha habido ningún levantamiento en Odessa.

Y no es que los rusos sean universalmente recibidos como libertadores. Sí, hubo algunas escenas conmovedoras de familias reunidas en Mariupol, pero no observo exactamente grandes multitudes de civiles ucranianos dando la bienvenida a los rusos con flores, pan y sal.

De hecho, no creo que Putin o el Estado Mayor interpretaran mal la situación. De hecho, *explico la renuencia obvia de Putin a intervenir abiertamente precisamente porque sabía que "simplemente" liberar la LDNR ya no era una opción y que toda Ucrania DEBE, absolutamente DEBE, ser desnazificada.*

Putin y el GS no querían eso, esperaban que de alguna manera el pueblo ucraniano se encontrara en sí mismo para "limpiar la casa".

Esto no sucedió y no veo que suceda pronto (especialmente con algún grado de sinceridad).

*Conclusión: los PYSOP rusos en Ucrania fracasaron estrepitosamente.*

Y no sólo en Ucrania.

*Las PSYOP rusas fracasaron por completo* . Aquí están algunos ejemplos: 

Rusia no estaba preparada para los ciberataques occidentales, incluidos los servidores gubernamentales. Eso es solo un hecho.
Las PSYOP rusas fueron aplastadas y aniquiladas por la PSYOP más eficaz y más grande de la historia.
Las relaciones públicas rusas incluso fracasaron INTERNAMENTE, especialmente durante la primera semana, _*cuando muchos rusos creían plenamente que pronto se quedarían sin dinero, sin comida y, básicamente, sin nada*_ . El Kremlin se apresuró a arreglar esto poniendo un montón de expertos en programas de entrevistas y haciendo que conocidos corresponsales de guerra rusos informaran desde el frente. Sí ayudó. _*Las cifras de apoyo a la operación militar especial aumentaron lentamente y aproximadamente el 70% de los rusos apoyan a Putin y la operación. Pero, francamente, el mérito aquí se debe principalmente a las tonterías verdaderamente imbéciles arrojadas por la quinta columna rusa y los integracionistas atlánticos en el poder. Perdieron la guerra política interna, pero el Kremlin apenas contribuyó a eso.*_
Los rusos fallaron por completo en explicar qué hizo que esta operación fuera "especial", ¡fallaron eso dentro de Rusia, en la Zona A, e incluso en la Zona B!
 
Así que ahora tengo que hacerlo :-(

Bien, comencemos por lo que no es esta operación especial . No lo es: 

Una repetición de la Segunda Guerra Mundial o la Primera Guerra Mundial
Una repetición de una o ambas guerras en Chechenia
Una repetición de la intervención militar rusa en Siria
Una repetición de la guerra en Corea, Vietnam, Afganistán o cualquier guerra que se te ocurra
Un ataque ruso a gran escala
La Tercera Guerra Mundial (al menos hasta ahora, ¡eso podría cambiar!).
 
Andrei Martyanov acuñó una expresión muy acertada: " _*operación policial de armas combinadas*_ ".

Armas combinadas básicamente significa guerra a nivel de formación.

Operación policial significa precisamente eso, la detención/destrucción de delincuentes.

Entonces, *una "operación policial de armas combinadas" es estrictamente absurda* , y es por eso que los especialistas militares rusos no la usan. *Pero sigue siendo uno que me gusta, porque revela tanto el alcance completo como el dilema completo de los estrategas rusos.*

¿Cómo se lanza un ataque con armas combinadas SOLAMENTE contra criminales y mientras se salvan vidas inocentes?

.../...


----------



## Harman (10 Mar 2022)

.../...

La verdad es que no puedes.

Así que esto es lo que aparentemente decidieron los rusos: 

Comience con un asalto *táctico* contra las fuerzas de Ukie en el Donbass
Omita todas las fortificaciones y ciudades de Ukie que no estén dispuestas a rendirse
*Convierte tu asalto táctico en uno operativo* rodeando TODA la fuerza ucraniana en el Donbass.
Muévase a lo largo de la costa para liberar Mariupol (táctico), luego continúe más al oeste (desarrollo operativo)
Despeje los cielos ucranianos y logre rápidamente la supremacía aérea, lo que reduce drásticamente la capacidad de los nazis para correr, los ucranianos mantienen abiertas sus líneas de suministro.
Una vez que los cielos estén a salvo (no tanto de los aviones Ukie, sino de sus defensas aéreas), active completamente su aviación giratoria y de ala fija para el reconocimiento, el apoyo aéreo cercano, mover fuerzas, etc.
Bloquee los principales centros nazis de Ukie: Mariupol (combates muy dentro de la ciudad), Nikolaev (combates por toda la ciudad), en Kharkov (bloqueado), Chernigov (bloqueado), Odessa (casi bloqueado) y Kiev (casi bloqueado). Luego espera a que la ciudad se rinda. Para eso, la ciudad primero tendría que deshacerse de los nazis locales, por supuesto. Si no pueden hacer eso, entonces use un asalto urbano especializado para liberar la ciudad y matar a todos los nazis, pero sus órdenes deberían ser salvar sus propias vidas antes de salvar a los demás. Entonces esto implica un movimiento gradual muy lento y deliberado en la profundidad de la ciudad.
A continuación, destruya la artillería de largo alcance que TODAVÍA ataca a la LDRN desde varios lugares (Avdeevka). Luego bloquea las fuerzas restantes y espera a que se rindan. Instamos encarecidamente a los comandantes ucranianos a evitar una carnicería inútil y deponer las armas. Si todo lo demás falla, digamos dentro de una semana más o menos, elimínelos. Literalmente y rápidamente: una vez que todas las áreas controladas por Ukronazi sean declaradas "zonas de fuego abierto", el hardware ruso realmente pesado tardará menos de 24 horas en liberar completamente todo el Donbass.
*Entonces libere primero el sur, que es toda la costa del Mar Negro.*
*Luego comience a mover las fuerzas hacia la dirección general del centro de Ucrania* (al sur de Kiev) y espere más decisiones de nivel *estratégico* por parte del Estado Mayor ruso y el Kremlin .
 
¿Eso funcionará?

Francamente, no estoy tan seguro.

Mi temor es que Estados Unidos y Joe “Biden” hayan decidido que lo mejor para ellos es tener tantos ucranianos muertos como sea posible. Y eso no es un medio para un fin, es el fin: hacer que muchos Negros de las Estepas y Negros de las Nieves se maten unos a otros.

Este es el plan único y completo de Occidente para Ucrania: (ejemplo de CNN )







Ojalá pudiera depositar alguna esperanza en el pueblo de Ucrania.

Francamente, no lo hago. Creo que se desataron muchas décadas de propaganda conjunta de EE. UU. y la Unión Soviética (¡sí, en eso estuvieron de acuerdo!), seguidas de 30 años de rabiosa propaganda nazi, seguidas de 2 guerras civiles en el Donbass y una MASIVA represión contra MILES de personas en toda Ucrania. el espíritu de los que han sobrevivido a todo.

Una vez más, no los culpo. Solo los veo (en su mayoría) como personas quebrantadas.

Oh, todavía espero y rezo por una insurrección que libere a la hermosa ciudad de Odessa, pero la esperanza muere al final: en cuanto a las oraciones, nunca se desperdician.






_¿Mini Banderastán?_

Pero *me temo que, a menos que algo importante cambie pronto, la “operación policial de armas combinadas” abandonará su último objetivo y se convertirá en una verdadera operación de armas combinadas* para ocupar, desarmar y desnazificar toda Ucrania con la posible excepción del área que llamo la mini -Banderastán (ver mapa aquí).

*Si se toma esa decisión, Rusia tendrá que trasladar importantes refuerzos a Ucrania. * Tal vez eso todavía se pueda evitar, pero solo si las fuerzas que actualmente rodean a los ucranianos en el caldero de Donbass (bueno, los dos calderos dentro del caldero de Donbass más grande, en realidad) están disponibles rápidamente.

Rusia también necesita aumentar DRAMÁTICAMENTE sus operaciones aéreas AHORA, como "¡ayer ahora!", Lo que podría significar mudarse en unidades más grandes (regimientos aéreos) al oeste de Rusia.

*Por último, pero no menos importante, ¿qué pasa con el Imperio de las Mentiras?*
Sí, me refiero a los rumores sobre brigadas de voluntarios, Ukies voladores MiG-29 polacos desde las bases de la OTAN y todo el resto de la basura.

Francamente, así es como lo veo: *renuncié totalmente a Occidente* . Y con esto me refiero a dos cosas totalmente diferentes: 

Renuncié a cualquier noción de honor, verdad, dignidad, coraje, compasión, decencia o cualquier otra pequeña señal de esperanza *de una civilización que ya murió y cuyo último legado a nuestro planeta será el Imperio de las Mentiras* y todo lo que eso conlleva. En otras palabras, asumo que el nivel de maldad y corrupción de las élites gobernantes occidentales (TODOS ellos, no solo los políticos) es infinito y no existe tal acción o idea que se considere "demasiado malvada" o "demasiado horrible". para estas personas. Mis últimas palabras sobre ellos serán tomadas del discurso de Tempelton de 1983 de Alexander Solzhenitsyn : “ _Ante la multitud de los que han perecido y que están oprimidos hoy, que Dios sea su juez. _“
También he renunciado a cualquier noción de sentido común o incluso a un sano instinto de conservación. No es que las élites occidentales no sean lo suficientemente narcisistas como para preocuparse por sus lamentables culos, en absoluto. Pero *no son lo suficientemente inteligentes / educados como para darse cuenta de que están observando la devastación potencial de todo el hemisferio norte de nuestro planeta* , incluidos todos los EE. UU. y el Reino Unido, ¡no importa Polonia! Los polacos piensan que los anglosajones les darán cobertura y los anglosajones piensan que los rusos no van en serio. Esa combinación única de cobardía y maldad bien podría provocar el fin de nuestro mundo. 
Entonces, para responder a la pregunta anterior: realmente no importa lo que piense la gente de la Zona A.

Se convierte en grandes titulares de la prensa terminalmente "presstituida" y hace que algunos zombis que ven televisión se sientan triunfantes.

Para mí, esto significa esto: *si bien espero continuar escribiendo análisis sobre esta guerra, ahora he terminado oficialmente de desacreditar las muchas idioteces que aún difunden las PSYOP occidentales .*

*Lo que escribí arriba es mi versión de un mini curso intensivo sobre realidades militares básicas, casi 3500 palabras* , y ahora estoy seguro de que: 

Los que 'lo consiguieron' lo consiguen y no necesitan la repetición
Aquellos que no 'lo entendieron' no lo harán
*Y la proporción de los que 'lo consiguen' a los que no hacen ninguna diferencia en absoluto*
 
¿Por qué?

*Porque Rusia ya ganó la guerra militar y porque Rusia ya perdió la guerra de relaciones públicas.*

Bien, acabo de escribir esto de una sola vez, más de 3800 palabras de análisis, y estoy demasiado cansado para editarlo, y me voy a tomar unas horas libres.

Salud

Andrei

PD: *Me tomó 4 horas y lo escribí todo de una sola vez. Así que probablemente esté muy mal escrito. ¡¡¡¡Perdóname!!!!*


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (10 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 976846
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 976847




Pues igual resulta que los gilipollas que estaban acogiendo a ucranianas no eran tan tontos....es como el chiste, yo de mayor quiero ser gilipollas, y eso?
Porque mi padre dice mira que casa tiene ese gilipollas, mira que coche tiene ese gilipollas, mira que rubia tiene ese gilipollas.


----------



## Ostracismo Produtorio (10 Mar 2022)

¿En qué fecha empezará el ataque a Kiev a saco?


----------



## workforfood (10 Mar 2022)

Alguien puede explicar como el Gobierno de Ucrania puede alistar a toda su población civil a combatir cuando eso no lo hacen ni en Siria. si eres civil eres civil no eres militar, y por tanto te puedes largar, pues dicen que a los varones no les dejan irse, eso no incumple el convenio de Ginebra y estás cometiendo crímenes de guerra contra tu propia población.


----------



## Trajanillo (10 Mar 2022)

He optado por dejar de oir la COPE por la mañana porque da igual oir la SER que la COPE, dicen lo mismo no hay un puto medio de comunicación que no diga algo diferente.
Da miedo lo que está pasando, tachamos de tirano a Putin, de antidemocrata a China y aquí no hay pluralidad informativa, hay censura y además si discrepas del hilo oficial te tachan de delicuente.
Nos hemos convertido en todo aquello contra lo que dicen luchar, en una puta dictadura.


----------



## computer_malfuction (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (10 Mar 2022)

Despues de todo este pollo al invadir Rusia a Ucrania y todas las sanciones que están imponiendo a Rusia, tendrán los huevos la OTAN en volver a entrar en otro país a sangre y fuego? 
No lo dudeis, lo harán, todos los medios y RRSS lo apoyaran como gilipollas y no admitiran comparaciones porque nosotros somos seres de luz.


----------



## Albion (10 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> He optado por dejar de oir la COPE por la mañana porque da igual oir la SER que la COPE, dicen lo mismo no hay un puto medio de comunicación que no diga algo diferente.
> Da miedo lo que está pasando, tachamos de tirano a Putin, de antidemocrata a China y aquí no hay pluralidad informativa, hay censura y además si discrepas del hilo oficial te tachan de delicuente.
> Nos hemos convertido en todo aquello contra lo que dicen luchar, en una puta dictadura.



Como con el COVIK. No hubo ni una sola cadena que expusiera una teoría diferente o una duda o algo que se saliera del discurso oficial. Bueno, miento, hicieron una entrevista patética a Miguel Bosé. Ahora es lo mismo. Salen hablando de terror, de bombardeos indiscriminados, de matanzas y la ONU da una cifra oficial de 300 muertos. Sí, toda vida es sagrada y es una tragedia que esas personas hayan fallecido en una guerra pero no es la masacre que nos están diciendo. Y lo que más me jode es que todo este discurso va encaminado a justificar una guerra general contra Rusia. Nuestro políticos, nuestros medios de desinformación, son criminales dementes.


----------



## Trajanillo (10 Mar 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Como con el COVIK. No hubo ni una sola cadena que expusiera una teoría diferente o una duda o algo que se saliera del discurso oficial. Bueno, miento, hicieron una entrevista patética a Miguel Bosé. Ahora es lo mismo. Salen hablando de terror, de bombardeos indiscriminados, de matanzas y la ONU da una cifra oficial de 300 muertos. Sí, toda vida es sagrada y es una tragedia que esas personas hayan fallecido en una guerra pero no es la masacre que nos están diciendo. Y lo que más me jode es que todo este discurso va encaminado a justificar una guerra general contra Rusia. Nuestro políticos, nuestros medios de desinformación, son criminales dementes.



Es que nos hemos convertido en una dictadura en la que nos dirigen las RRSS y los medios, te bombardean con un discurso unico y por saturación la gente deja de pensar y lo acepta, es vergonzoso.


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (10 Mar 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Como con el COVIK. No hubo ni una sola cadena que expusiera una teoría diferente o una duda o algo que se saliera del discurso oficial. Bueno, miento, hicieron una entrevista patética a Miguel Bosé. Ahora es lo mismo. Salen hablando de terror, de bombardeos indiscriminados, de matanzas y la ONU da una cifra oficial de 300 muertos. Sí, toda vida es sagrada y es una tragedia que esas personas hayan fallecido en una guerra pero no es la masacre que nos están diciendo. Y lo que más me jode es que todo este discurso va encaminado a justificar una guerra general contra Rusia. Nuestro políticos, nuestros medios de desinformación, son criminales dementes.



Y si te sales del relato oficial eres tan malo o más que Putin, en mi entorno todo el mundo tiene el mantra de Putin malo..., se ha perdido capacidad de crítica individual, tanto Zelensky como Putin tendrán su parte de verdad y su parte de mentira, y mientras tanto los de siempre pagando el pato, una pena.


----------



## Nicors (10 Mar 2022)

Ostracismo Produtorio dijo:


> ¿En qué fecha empezará el ataque a Kiev a saco?



No se producirá. Los rusos están negociando una retirada honrosa, veremos a ver que dicen los ucranianos ya que lógicamente querrán recuperar lo que es suyo.


----------



## pirivi-parava (10 Mar 2022)

Rusia y Ucrania se reúnen en Turquía para negociar


El país asiático lleva días proponiéndose como mediadora en el conflicto. Erdogan pidió a Putin colaboración para «construir juntos el camino a la paz»




www.abc.es





A ver que pasa


----------



## keylargof (10 Mar 2022)

Pillo sitio de Kiev, que caer caerá, ya veréis, caer caerá. Pero hoy no.....

*MMMMAAAÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑAAAAANA!!*


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Mar 2022)

Gangrena 3 ha despachado el tema de los laboratorios del terror con un "se acusan mutuamente"


----------



## Albion (10 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Gangrena 3 ha despachado el tema de los laboratorios del terror con un "se acusan mutuamente"



Y con un posible ataque de falsa bandera. Por parte de los rusos, claro. Incluso nos han explicado que eso de falsa bandera. Siempre al servicio de su público.


----------



## Harman (10 Mar 2022)

__





The opinion of a professional about the special operation in Ukraine (MUST READ!) | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is





La opinión de un profesional sobre la operación especial en Ucrania (¡DEBE LEER!)


(Trad. Google)
09/03/2022

por Alexander Dubrovsky


https://alex-o-mire




_*Nota del Saker* : uno de nuestros lectores me envió hoy un documento muy interesante en ruso. Primero pensé “más de lo mismo” (cosas de 5ta columnista) pero luego comencé a leerlo y cambié de opinión. Esto fue claramente escrito por un militar profesional, su nombre es *Alexander Dubrovsky* . Fue publicado aquí y aquí . Así que literalmente * rogué * a nuestros nuevos traductores de ruso que hicieran incluso una "traducción rápida y sucia" porque quería enviarles la información lo más rápido posible (mientras tanto, estaba escribiendo esto ). ¡Y uno de ellos lo hizo! ( *Gracias N.!!!* ). _

_Si bien las opiniones de Dubrovsky no son "Escritura Sagrada", creo que su testimonio y análisis no tienen precio, especialmente para aquellos que viven en la Zona A. No tenemos que estar de acuerdo con cada carta, pero lo insto a leerlo con mucho cuidado y en completo. Considero que este texto es tan importante que lo publicaré en "análisis de invitados" y no en "traducciones de la comunidad Saker" porque quiero darle la máxima visibilidad. Todos nuestros artículos bajo "análisis de invitados" están escritos para el blog de Saker o con permiso, nunca sacados de Internet sin el permiso del autor. Pero, como dice el antiguo dicho ruso, “las reglas son por la causa y no la causa de las reglas” _

_Saludos cordiales_

_Andrei_

***

Como prometí, no invento nada más sobre la operación especial en Ucrania, dando la palabra a los profesionales.

La fuente me es desconocida; llegó a través de WhatsApp. Se publica sin notas y sin editar, solo algunos lugares resaltados por mi.

Opinión subjetiva.

(Tratemos de darle sentido a la situación sin histeria e insultos).

Es difícil para todos. Nuestros muchachos se están muriendo. Los ciudadanos de Ucrania están muriendo. Pero lo más duro es para los militares, actuando tanto en reserva, tanto rusos como ucranianos, que han atravesado conflictos “calientes”. Estoy rechinando los dientes por la impotencia, no estoy personalmente seguro. ¿Podría haber llevado a cabo la orden del Comandante en Jefe si hubiera estado en las filas hoy? Para minimizar las bajas civiles es comprensible, somos un solo pueblo. Y cómo tratar de no causar daños críticos a la APU: tengo poca idea dentro de las tácticas de mi propia unidad.

Me opongo categóricamente a la publicación del número de bajas en combate hasta que la operación haya entrado en su fase final. Este es un regalo para la guerra de información de otra persona, una carta de triunfo en manos del enemigo, la dispersión de información falsa entre alarmistas absolutos dentro del país: "todos mienten, se esconden, subestiman", "no a la guerra", "madres, no dejes que tus hijos”, “cómo quiero la paz”, “cuánta más sangre se puede derramar”…

Puedes y debes. Los soldados y los héroes están muriendo. Que llegaron al ejército no a pulir adoquines con las suelas de sus zapatos, sino a defender la Patria. Incluso a costa de su propia vida. Esto fue un error del Estado Mayor, la gente debe entender claramente los objetivos de la operación, su necesidad, la inevitabilidad de las víctimas. No es el precio actual.

Suena cruel, pero así es la dura realidad militar. Limpiaremos nuestras lágrimas y las de las mujeres después de la Victoria, nos inclinaremos ante cada viuda, madre, novia, hermana por la hazaña de sus hombres.

La primera etapa de la operación...

*Subestimamos el poder de resistencia informacional, ideológico, psicológico del enemigo, nos estaban esperando. *Literalmente, el primer día, con un chasquido de los dedos ensangrentados estadounidenses, nos privaron del apoyo de la población civil y de las unidades de las AFU listas para volverse neutrales. Millones de dólares, miles de informáticos, corporaciones de medios globales aislaron a Ucrania de cualquier información objetiva, apestaba en nuestro país.

*Y nuestras principales pérdidas fueron en los primeros tres días. Ahora se reducirán rápidamente. Las operaciones humanitarias y de mantenimiento de la paz, como la de Crimea, ya no son realizadas por el ejército ruso. Los combatientes recibieron otras órdenes, se involucraron, se enfadaron, se reagruparon, se desvaneció cualquier esperanza de apoyo activo de la población civil y de aquellas partes de las AFU que habían cambiado de opinión.*

Se veían pocas flores y hogazas de pan, la gente ha sido aplastada por la propaganda y las mentiras, intimidada hasta la locura por los nazis. Se perdió otro punto importante en los cálculos: casi 600 mil ucranianos han pasado por la zona ATO en Donbas desde 2014, hoy han repuesto la defensa territorial en todas partes, muchos tienen algo que temer. Especialmente a raíz de las falsificaciones sobre ejecuciones sin juicio por parte de la ATO.

¿Te imaginas lo que, durante un año de servicio allí, los nazis se metieron en la cabeza? Les dieron la oportunidad de disparar impunemente contra los asentamientos de "chaquetas acolchadas y colorados", para burlarse de la población civil allí. Entonces, el cálculo de la ayuda de los lugareños y APU fue inexacto, el cáncer en la sociedad ucraniana es simplemente monstruoso. Pero… *lo curaremos.*

Si explicamos nuestras tácticas de los primeros días... se trata de un "reconocimiento por combate" reelaborado creativamente de la Gran Guerra Patriótica. Sólo con una profunda y rápida penetración en el territorio ocupado por los nazis. Provocamos la actividad del enemigo con grupos tácticos, sacando deliberadamente partes de la APU y de la Guardia Nacional de sus posiciones. Con un reducido número resistiendo los terribles contraataques de tanques y vehículos blindados, de una infantería motorizada superior en número.

A veces era imposible reprimir a los "Grads", artillería y morteros escondidos en barrios residenciales que te iban clavando. Las áreas urbanas no pudieron limpiarse metódicamente en formaciones de combate, provocando fuego de apoyo, helicópteros de ataque, zapadores, lanzallamas, tanques para ametralladoras, emplazamientos en viviendas e instalaciones de infraestructura social.

*Esta es una guerra desconocida para nosotros, los veteranos* . Especialmente cuando el cielo está bajo su control total, los aeródromos están repletos de aviones de ataque y bombarderos, los sistemas de misiles operativos y tácticos están en servicio, hay mucha artillería pesada. Ahora ha quedado claro incluso para los civiles: el nombre correcto de lo que está sucediendo realmente es "una operación militar especial para la desnazificación". Y *la desmilitarización de Nezalezhnaya se completó al final del tercer día.*

La APU, como estructura única, manejable y eficaz, ha dejado de existir. Hoy en día, hay decenas de grupos de diferente número aislados unos de otros, escondidos en ciudades y pueblos. Sin suministro centralizado, sin apoyo aéreo, sin acercamiento de refuerzos. No pueden actuar en el marco de ningún plan del Estado Mayor de Ucrania. Solo *multitudes de hombres armados con órdenes de morir.*

Los grupos principales "Norte" y "Este" fueron decapitados y privados del mando: se trata de 22 brigadas, a las que se les había encomendado el honorable deber de ahogar Donbass en sangre a principios de marzo. Les ganamos una semana o dos, iniciando nuestra propia operación especial. Ahora 150 mil personas (junto con soldados nacionales) están marinadas en "calderos", separados entre sí. Por un segundo, *esto fue hecho por fuerzas rusas más pequeñas... y en cinco días.*

No hay resistencia organizada en otras áreas operativas. Partes separadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (AFU), batallones nacionales, grupos de sabotaje. Cada uno actúa a su discreción, con diversos grados de actividad. No hay forma de moverse en columnas, reagruparse, reponer municiones, combustible, equipo incluso en los almacenes locales, todo es destruido sistemáticamente por armas y aviones de alta precisión.

En una semana o dos, el 80% de las AFU se convertirán en destacamentos completamente desprovistos de municiones, combustible, medicinas y alimentos. Agotados mental y físicamente, sin un mando, metas y objetivos unificados. Para el ejército, esto es algo terrible: abatimiento y decadencia. Sobre todo para el ucraniano, que está retenido por el miedo, apuntalado por destacamentos de Bandera. Los militares temen por el destino de sus familias en la retaguardia.

*La segunda etapa de la operación...*

Reconociblemente, el escenario sirio. Una población neutral o temerosa del terrorismo, entre la cual es casi imposible identificar militantes. El ejército ruso no toma tales asentamientos: rodea las ciudades con batallones nacionales de Bandera. Próximamente observaremos buses y “tours de exportación” en dirección a la región Oeste. Tan pronto como estén "maduros" sin ningún tipo de apoyo y ayuda del exterior.

En otros lugares, las ciudades son tomadas en semi-cerco, invitando así a los defensores a abandonar el territorio por su cuenta. No hay columnas militares organizadas, equipos pesados: todos estos bienes están siendo destruidos. Individualmente, caro. Sí, existe el peligro de la aparición de una gran cantidad de grupos de sabotaje, sin embargo, estratégicamente se están resolviendo tres tareas principales de la operación especial: minimizar las pérdidas entre la población civil y la infraestructura, nuestras unidades y el ejército de Ucrania.

Que los militares rusos y ucranianos se corten entre sí con éxtasis es un regalo demasiado lujoso para Washington y el Euro-Reich. Los "destacamentos partisanos" de Bandera te pondrán de los nervios, pero la idea del mando no está nada mal. Se convertirán en presa legítima de los destacamentos antiterroristas, la policía militar y los hombres de Ramzan Kadyrov de la Guardia Nacional. Quienes no toman prisioneros a los terroristas, los aniquilan… dondequiera que los encuentren. *Desnazificación en el sentido literal de la palabra* .

Un destino aún más triste aguarda a los numerosos mercenarios del EuroReich, del que forman no unidades militares (no hay tiempo), sino grupos tácticos y de sabotaje. Nuestro Estado Mayor ya ha manifestado que no los considera combatientes con todas las consecuencias que ello conlleva, aquí no se aplican convenciones sobre prisioneros de guerra. Estoy seguro de que *se llevará a cabo una cacería especial, cruel y decidida para estos "soldados de la fortuna". *Pobres diablos…

*La tercera etapa de la operación.*

No te diré en detalle cómo y dónde se desarrolla la lucha, hay suficiente información de expertos profesionales en el dominio público. Pero *todo está sucediendo estrictamente de acuerdo con los planes* , ni siquiera hemos comenzado a transferir reservas, y están parados en columnas en las áreas fronterizas. Las pérdidas no son solo tolerables (desde un punto de vista estadístico militar), sino insignificantes. *No se ha asignado una sola unidad para reformar o descansar, lo que significa que está completamente lista para el combate.*

Mire el mapa, calcule las distancias, las marchas, los enfrentamientos constantes, los reagrupamientos, las maniobras durante decenas de kilómetros y recuerde: a nuestros muchachos se les opone el tercer ejército más grande de Europa y formaciones nazis extremadamente motivadas. Necesitamos reforzar la parte trasera, descansar elementalmente, mantener el equipo, realizar un montón de acciones imprevistas previamente.

No hay necesidad de presionar a nadie, de exigir acciones más decisivas: banderas de victoria sobre Mariupol, Sumy, Chernihiv, Kharkov, Odessa y, más aún, la inútil Kiev con sus tres millones de ciudadanos aterrorizados y bombeados de propaganda. *Los objetivos de la operación son la estrategia y la táctica: en esta página completamente nueva en el arte de la guerra, la prisa es inaceptable.*

Mi compañero de clase en la Academia preguntó ayer en una publicación personal:

¿Por qué la ayuda militar a Ucrania no se destruye justo en el aeropuerto de llegada?

¿Por qué es posible que los transportistas de la OTAN visiten el espacio aéreo de Ucrania?

¿Tiene la sensación de que nuestros diplomáticos están empezando a agotar los esfuerzos del ejército? … Todo tipo de malos pensamientos vagan por mi cabeza.

Según el punto número tres. No habrá drenaje, se cumplirán todos los objetivos de la operación especial. Esto lo repite categóricamente todos los días el endurecido Lavrov, y Putin lo anunció ayer. El “pacificador” francés Macron está todo lavado con su mediación. Y *Medinsky en Belovezhskaya Pushcha se burla sutilmente de los metrosexuales de la delegación ucraniana. No hay nadie allí con quien hablar.*

Mire al valiente Comandante en Jefe Ze, cómo se ve. Desintegración completa de la personalidad bajo la influencia de las drogas. Los estadounidenses no le permitirán negociar y sus propios nazis lo matarán. La tarea es diferente: destruir completamente el país, ahogarlo en el caos, para que no quede nada para nadie.

La operación especial no se detiene, no habrá más retrasos. *Cada día de retraso nos perjudica categóricamente,* aparecen problemas diplomáticos, políticos, económicos y militares no planificados. *Sólo velocidad y embestida, hasta que en Occidente empiezan a valorar la situación con la cabeza fría.*

Sobre transportadores voladores con símbolos de la OTAN que entregan armas. Esto es imposible, el cielo sobre Nezalezhnaya y el sur de Rusia está cerrado para vuelos. Harán entregas terrestres desde Polonia. Y no destruiremos tales convoyes con "ayuda humanitaria". ¿Porque preguntas? Mejor haga otra pregunta: ¿quién está exactamente en el poder en Ucrania?

Absolutamente nazis. Tomaron como rehenes a millones de civiles en ciudades sin corredores humanitarios, llevaron a la gente aterrorizada a sótanos y estaciones de metro. Envenenando a la gente con mentiras sobre las "atrocidades rusas", tiroteos masivos, ejecuciones, violencia, bombardeos masivos. Colocan a civiles con ametralladoras cerca de instalaciones estratégicas de mando y control. Como en Kiev en el edificio SBU, muy cerca de la Catedral de Santa Sofía.

Los curadores de Zelensky y los batallones de Bandera están organizando una catástrofe humanitaria, abandonando los pueblos y aldeas de Donbass y volándolo todo: puentes, subestaciones, estaciones de bombeo. *Recuerda la liberación de Ucrania y 1945, la agonía del Tercer Reich. *La cita del demoníaco, emitida en las órdenes sobre la destrucción de toda la infraestructura de Alemania: *"si se pierde la guerra, no importa en absoluto que la gente muera".*

../...


----------



## Harman (10 Mar 2022)

.../...

Es útil conocer la historia para predecir el comportamiento de los nazis. Tal es la ideología, las normas sociales de vida, la cosmovisión.

Así, las columnas militares no serán destruidas por tres razones. En primer lugar, estos son trofeos. En segundo lugar, las armas no llegarán a las unidades listas para el combate de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los batallones nacionales del sudeste: los destinatarios están sentados en "calderos". En tercer lugar, todo será transportado por camiones civiles ordinarios, el transporte trasero de las unidades AFU se realizará junto con sus partes o se destruirá en flotas.

Calcular y golpear camiones de contenedores? Sí tu puedes. Solo tenga en cuenta: todos los caminos hacia los puestos de control fronterizos con la "Europa de buen corazón" están obstruidos con columnas de automóviles de ucranianos que huyen durante cientos de kilómetros. El tráfico allí es terrible. Hay mujeres y niños en los coches. Y Polonia y Hungría no trasladaron los puntos de inspección a las profundidades de sus territorios, no aumentaron la capacidad de los puntos de control con personal adicional.

Es decir, los guardias fronterizos ucranianos con sus “colegas” mantienen a la gente esperando durante días para cruzar la frontera. ¿Continuar describiendo el escenario con el que cuentan Kiev y Washington? ¿O puede averiguar por sí mismo qué tipo de imagen de televisión espera todo el “mundo civilizado”? Sueñan que los rusos sedientos de sangre comenzarán a bombardear los automóviles civiles... o el ferrocarril.

Pero es difícil creer en tales escenarios, está claro para todos: Ucrania está completamente perdida, ninguna cantidad de armas la ayudará más. Pero algunas partes definitivamente serán entregadas a Lvov, mercenarios y banderitas ideológicas las recibirán. Y luego en grupos proceder a cometer sabotajes, intimidar a las administraciones locales de todo el país, intentar interrumpir nuestras comunicaciones y líneas de suministro.

*Pero esta es otra operación especial, policial. Uno que los propios ucranianos pueden llevar a cabo con una mínima ayuda rusa, a medida que superan su conmoción. Esta es su tierra, ellos viven aquí. Anuncie una recompensa de cinco mil dólares por una denuncia anónima: en un día terminarán todos los saboteadores y partisanos. Este es el tipo de país que es.*

Pero lo haremos antes...

Quiero asegurarles que, por duodécimo día, nuestros muchachos están operando en una realidad operativa y táctica diferente, las pérdidas disminuirán rápidamente. *Si antes había una orden estricta de no causar ni un hipotético daño a civiles, bienes de carácter civil… hoy se ha modificado* . En una frase: “no en perjuicio del personal de las unidades”. Como militar, estoy completamente satisfecho: ahora que las sensibilidades humanitarias han terminado, el trabajo real continuará.

Disparado a una columna: en respuesta, seguirá todo el menú técnico-militar. Tales órdenes solo funcionan de esa manera. ¿Sufrirá la población civil? Sí, algunas pérdidas son inevitables, pero no por nuestra culpa. No asaltamos ciudades de acuerdo con las Regulaciones, sino que evitamos o actuamos quirúrgicamente con fuerzas especiales, como en Kharkov. Con el uso de tácticas de combate urbano previamente completamente desconocidas por parte de grupos de maniobra nocturna. Hablemos de esto por separado.

Que los ucranianos se encurtan en las ciudades, digiriendo a los banderistas que se han asentado y a los “batallones territoriales” engañados por la propaganda nazi. Quien ya no puede hacer frente a los saqueadores allí, no importa el "reflejo de la agresión". Este no es nuestro problema ahora, no importa cuán crueles puedan sonar las palabras.

*El punto de inflexión final vendrá después de la limpieza de Kharkov, bloqueando o tomando Odessa* . Todas las heroicas fuerzas de autodefensa de otros asentamientos se disolverán por sí mismas, los signos evidentes de una catástrofe humanitaria ya son visibles en las ciudades rodeadas. La niebla, cuando es completamente falsa, desaparece más rápidamente en la oscuridad, con un frescor vigorizante y con el estómago vacío.

La población no está moralmente preparada para resistir hasta el final. Las redes sociales ucranianas ya están llenas de mensajes de lugares donde permanecieron las administraciones locales después de la llegada del ejército ruso, la comida se entrega sin problemas, el alumbrado público está encendido, la policía local controla las calles. *Con cada nuevo día, la falsa histeria disminuirá, el pensamiento vendrá a las cabezas drogadas: ¿qué sigue?*

*¿Comenzarán los Banderistas rodeados a cometer atrocidades en su ira impotente? Bueno, los ucranianos también deberían llevar esta cruz por su cuenta. Por supuesto, intentaremos hacer todo lo posible para rescatar a niños y ancianos. Pero Putin no permitirá soportar pérdidas sensibles, esta no es esa guerra.*

No fuimos nosotros quienes criamos al demonio del infierno, lo alimentamos, le permitimos tomar el poder y los rehenes en la persona de toda una nación. No fuimos nosotros quienes los armamos y los enviamos a matar Donbass, les enseñamos a odiar a los rusos. La indiferencia y la complicidad delictivas también es un hecho punible. No por nosotros, por la vida misma”.

Estoy de acuerdo en que en algunos lugares es muy cínico, pero esto es solo desde el punto de vista de un civil. Cualquier acción militar –esa es otra realidad…


----------



## computer_malfuction (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## scalibu (10 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



No funcionó lo de Polonia, ahora toca el comodín de las armas químicas, el caso es liarla.


----------



## keylargof (10 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Gangrena 3 ha despachado el tema de los laboratorios del terror con un "se acusan mutuamente"



Incluso la pestilente Antena 3 es más seria que tu bazofia propagandista china, que ya es decir


----------



## computer_malfuction (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## ussser (10 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Pues igual resulta que los gilipollas que estaban acogiendo a ucranianas no eran tan tontos....es como el chiste, yo de mayor quiero ser gilipollas, y eso?
> Porque mi padre dice mira que cada tiene ese gilipollas, mira que coche tiene ese gilipollas, mira que rubia tiene ese gilipollas.



Joder, sí que parece ella.


----------



## keylargof (10 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



SIIIIIIIIIIII JODER! A TOMAR POR CULO DE NUESTRAS INSTITUCIONES LOS SALVAJES ESTEPARIOS!


----------



## kopke (10 Mar 2022)

La guerra está en su fase final.


----------



## Dylan Leary (10 Mar 2022)

El alcalde de Málaga ya ha enviado de vuelta a Rusia la medalla de Putin


De la Torre insiste en separar el pueblo y la cultura rusa de "la acción condenable de un gobernante"




www.malagahoy.es


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



El rebote del gato muerto??


----------



## paconan (10 Mar 2022)

hay negociación

*Kuleba y Lavrov llegaron a Antalya para negociar el fin de la guerra*
*El jueves 10 de marzo tendrán lugar* en Antalya, Turquía , las negociaciones entre los Ministros de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania y Rusia, Dmitry Kuleba y Sergey Lavrov. Se reunirán por primera vez desde el comienzo de la invasión 

Según los medios rusos , Lavrov ya llegó a Antalya. Kuleba llegó al lugar de reunión alrededor de las 9 am 

Según los medios rusos, la reunión entre Kuleba y Lavrov *está programada para las 10:00 am hora de Kiev. *Tras las conversaciones, el Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia dará una rueda de prensa.

El día anterior, el jefe del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania expresó sus expectativas sobre estas negociaciones y señaló que son bastante restringidas.



https://news.obozrevatel.com/politics/lavrov-pribyil-v-antaliyu-na-peregovoryi-s-kuleboj-o-prekraschenii-vojnyi-video.htm


----------



## josema82 (10 Mar 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 976901
> 
> La guerra está en su fase final.



Mapa del 1 de marzo, ¿no hay otro mas moderno? estamos a 10


----------



## scalibu (10 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> No se producirá. Los rusos están negociando una retirada honrosa, veremos a ver que dicen los ucranianos ya que lógicamente querrán recuperar lo que es suyo.



Una retirada honrosa?, sigue viendo la tele, que estás muy bien informado.


----------



## Triyuga (10 Mar 2022)

Victoria Nuland reconoce que EEUU tiene laboratorios en Ucrania. ¿Por qué el Pentágono tiene tantos laboratorios repartidos por el mundo?


Hasta ayer esto era "fake news" y "teoría de la conspiración". La subsecretaria de Estado Victoria Nuland acaba de confirmar que #Ucrania tiene "instalaciones de investigación biológica", cuando se le preguntó si Ucrania tiene armas biológicas. También dijo que a EEUU le preocupa que Rusia pueda...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Mar 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 976901
> 
> La guerra está en su fase final.



El mapa pone 1 de Marzo, eso ha avanzado bastante.

El siguiente....


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Alguien puede explicar como el Gobierno de Ucrania puede alistar a toda su población civil a combatir cuando eso no lo hacen ni en Siria. si eres civil eres civil no eres militar, y por tanto te puedes largar, pues dicen que a los varones no les dejan irse, eso no incumple el convenio de Ginebra y estás cometiendo crímenes de guerra contra tu propia población.



Patriotas....
Miedo a un invasor que te esclaviza
Honor
Conocen al enemigo, son la muerte, nadie los quiere. Todos los paises que estan es por la fuerza.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Gangrena 3 ha despachado el tema de los laboratorios del terror con un "se acusan mutuamente"



Cuando va a salir el laboratorio militar de WUHAN????

Ese que parece estar detrás de un pandemia mundial con millones de muertos?????


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

josema82 dijo:


> Mapa del 1 de marzo, ¿no hay otro mas moderno? estamos a 10



Atrapado en el tiempo....


----------



## Harman (10 Mar 2022)

BIOWARFARE 

Basándose en documentos recibidos de empleados ucranianos, el ModD ruso afirma que en un biolaboratorio financiado por el Pentágono se llevaron a cabo investigaciones con MUESTRAS DE CORONAVIROS DE Murciélago. 

El propósito de toda la investigación era "crear un mecanismo para la propagación encubierta de patógenos mortales".

Los documentos obtenidos por el Mod también tienen información detallada sobre un proyecto del Pentágono para estudiar la transferencia de patógenos por aves silvestres que migran entre Ucrania y Rusia y otros países vecinos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Mar 2022)

Turquía cierra el Bósforo.

Ahora que no os la peguen en los Mass-mierda  

Se cierra por mal tiempo.

"
Debido a las condiciones climáticas adversas, Turquía bloqueó el Bósforo desde el Mar Negro hasta el Mediterráneo para todos los barcos. El cruce de dos vías está temporalmente cerrado.

Se informa por RBC-Ucrania con referencia a Hurriyet .

Según los informes, el cruce del Bósforo se cerró debido a las fuertes nevadas en la mañana del 10 de marzo. También se informa que la visibilidad se redujo a menos de media milla.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

Parece que Ucrania no se rinde.









Ukraine war: Kyiv demands Russia 'capitulate' ahead of talks in Turkey


Ukraine has called on Putin's Russia to 'capitulate' as Kremlin lapdog Sergei Lavrov prepares for 'peace talks' with Kyiv's foreign minister in southern Turkey on Thursday.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## paconan (10 Mar 2022)

*Los fabricantes chinos Xiaomi, Oppo y Huawei redujeron a la mitad el suministro de teléfonos inteligentes a Rusia
Financial Times*


Las empresas no pueden anunciar abiertamente la suspensión de las ventas por motivos políticos, según uno de los exdirectivos de Huawei.

Xiaomi, Oppo y Huawei han reducido las entregas a Rusia al menos a la mitad después del inicio de la "operación militar" en Ucrania, informa el Financial Times, citando fuentes de las empresas. Esto se debe al colapso del rublo y las sanciones occidentales.
Durante dos semanas, el tipo de cambio del rublo frente al dólar cayó un 35%. Es necesario subir los precios para compensar el tipo de cambio, pero esto es difícil por el deterioro de la solvencia del país. “Ahora es arriesgado trabajar en Rusia”, dijo un exejecutivo de Huawei.
“Anunciar abiertamente la suspensión de las ventas en Rusia, como lo han hecho Apple y Samsung, es políticamente delicado”, dijo un exejecutivo de Xiaomi, insinuando el apoyo de Beijing a Moscú. Debido al hecho de que Huawei no condenó públicamente la política de Rusia, dos directores británicos de su división abandonaron la junta directiva, escribe el periódico.
Las reducciones en los suministros fueron confirmadas a RBC por representantes de Svyaznoy y dos fuentes en grandes minoristas rusos. Las empresas explicaron que los proveedores tienen problemas con la logística y no saben a qué precios vender los teléfonos inteligentes.
Las marcas chinas ocuparon alrededor del 60% del mercado ruso de teléfonos inteligentes a fines de 2021, según la publicación. De estos, alrededor del 31% son Xiaomi.









Китайские производители Xiaomi, Oppo и Huawei сократили поставки смартфонов в Россию в два раза — Financial Times — Техника на vc.ru


Компании не могут открыто объявить о приостановке продаж по политическим причинам, считает один из бывших менеджеров Huawei.




vc.ru





Por otra parte
*Toyota no tiene planes de abandonar el mercado ruso*

El fabricante de automóviles japonés Toyota no planea abandonar el mercado ruso, la producción en la planta de San Petersburgo se ha suspendido debido a la escasez de componentes, pero no está previsto cerrarla, informó TASS citando el servicio de prensa de la empresa.
“Debido a retrasos en el suministro de componentes, la planta de San Petersburgo, que produce el RAV4 y el Camry, ha suspendido sus labores desde el 4 de marzo de 2022. De momento, todos los concesionarios oficiales de Toyota y Lexus están funcionando con normalidad. No hay planes de salir del mercado y cerrar la planta”, dijo la empresa.
Las entregas de automóviles Toyota y Lexus a Rusia, según la compañía, se suspendieron temporalmente debido a la interrupción de las cadenas de suministro en la región.
Anteriormente, debido a las sanciones occidentales contra Rusia y la depreciación del rublo, los fabricantes de automóviles comenzaron a subir los precios o detener el envío de automóviles. Lo mismo hicieron Volkswagen Group Rus (plantas en la región de Kaluga y Nizhny Novgorod), Renault (fábrica en Moscú), Mercedes (región de Moscú), BMW (Kaliningrado), Hyundai , Toyota (ambas marcas se fabrican en San Petersburgo), Sollers Ford (Yelábuga). Entre los importadores que detuvieron la importación de autos se encuentran Audi, Porsche, General Motors (Chevrolet y Cadillac), Jaguar Land Rover, Lexus, Volvo , Honda, etc. 
El 3 de marzo, Avtovaz anunció que sus fábricas en Izhevsk y Tolyatti entrarían en inactividad a partir del 5 de marzo debido a la escasez de componentes electrónicos. La planta de Nissan en Rusia también suspenderá labores a partir del 10 de marzo por un retraso en el suministro de componentes.









Toyota не планирует уходить с российского рынка


Японский автопроизводитель Toyota не планирует уходить с российского рынка, производство на заводе в Санкт-Петербурге приостановлено из-за нехватки комплектующих, но закрывать его не планируется, сообщил ТАСС со ссылкой на пресс-службу компании.




www.vedomosti.ru


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (10 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Alguien puede explicar como el Gobierno de Ucrania puede alistar a toda su población civil a combatir cuando eso no lo hacen ni en Siria. si eres civil eres civil no eres militar, y por tanto te puedes largar, pues dicen que a los varones no les dejan irse, eso no incumple el convenio de Ginebra y estás cometiendo crímenes de guerra contra tu propia población.



Ahora dilo sin llorar.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (10 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> He optado por dejar de oir la COPE por la mañana porque da igual oir la SER que la COPE, dicen lo mismo no hay un puto medio de comunicación que no diga algo diferente.
> Da miedo lo que está pasando, tachamos de tirano a Putin, de antidemocrata a China y aquí no hay pluralidad informativa, hay censura y además si discrepas del hilo oficial te tachan de delicuente.
> Nos hemos convertido en todo aquello contra lo que dicen luchar, en una puta dictadura.



Aqui puedes discrepar y nadie te mete en el calabozo..... en otros lugares que adoras si lo hacen.


----------



## Harman (10 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Turquía cierra el Bósforo.
> 
> Ahora que no os la peguen en los Mass-mierda
> 
> ...



_Seria un mal regalo para está reunión en la que el turco y Lavrov van sin corbata._

Lavrov y Cavusoglu se reúnen ahora en Antalya.


----------



## Impresionante (10 Mar 2022)

Son psicópatas estos yankees

Hace bien Putin, no hay que negociar, le van a acusar de la muerte de manolete, hay que dominar ucrania y luego se hablará


----------



## inver999 (10 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Cuando va a salir el laboratorio militar de WUHAN????
> 
> Ese que parece estar detrás de un pandemia mundial con millones de muertos?????



Fueron 3 laboratorios donde se desarrollo, todos en Asia, 1 en Tailandia, 1 China y otro en 1 pais asiatico desconocido. En wuhan solo se inicio. Por cierto todos laboratorios ajenos a cualquier gobierno. Jajajjajjaj ya de risa pero bueno en papeles es asi.


----------



## Giles Amaury (10 Mar 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 976901
> 
> La guerra está en su fase final.



Buscando el owned desesperadamente.


----------



## Impresionante (10 Mar 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Aqui puedes discrepar y nadie te mete en el calabozo..... en otros lugares que adoras si lo hacen.



Guantánamo? Putos cubanos...


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Un destino aún más triste aguarda a los numerosos mercenarios del EuroReich, del que forman no unidades militares (no hay tiempo), sino grupos tácticos y de sabotaje. Nuestro Estado Mayor ya ha manifestado que no los considera combatientes con todas las consecuencias que ello conlleva, aquí no se aplican convenciones sobre prisioneros de guerra. Estoy seguro de que *se llevará a cabo una cacería especial, cruel y decidida para estos "soldados de la fortuna". *Pobres diablos…



Luego a la hora de la verdad no será tanto, pero para los agentes de las diferentes agencias terroristas occidentales espero que lo apliquen a rajatabla. Esos grupos de mercenarios estarán repletos de asesinos de la CiA, Mi6, Mossad, etc, que hagan limpieza sin contemplaciones.


----------



## Harman (10 Mar 2022)

Visa y Mastercard han ido perdiendo transacciones de forma constante en los últimos 5 años.

La china UnionPay comenzó a superar a Mastercard en 2018. 

Tras la "huida de Rusia" superará a Visa.

Pronto los europeos necesitarán Mir-UnionPay para viajar fuera de su empobrecida burbuja.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (10 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Guantánamo?



No sabia que esta en España. Gracias por sacarme de mi ignorancia.


----------



## Trajanillo (10 Mar 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Aqui puedes discrepar y nadie te mete en el calabozo..... en otros lugares que adoras si lo hacen.



Ves como no se puede discutir, yo no adoro a nadie y eso es lo que no entiendes yo no veo todo negro o blanco como tu.
No te meten en el calabozo solo insultan la inteligencia.
En fin.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (10 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Es que nos hemos convertido en una dictadura en la que nos dirigen las RRSS y los medios, te bombardean con un discurso unico y por saturación la gente deja de pensar y lo acepta, es vergonzoso.



Si. Pero si quieres pensar nadie te lo impide. Si quieres opinar que la gente no piensa tampoco te meten en la carcel. En tus modelicos paises no pasa esto.


----------



## Impresionante (10 Mar 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> No sabia que esta en España. Gracias por sacarme de mi ignorancia.



Eres retrasado? No sabes lo que escribes?


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (10 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Eres retrasado? No sabes lo que escribes?



Debo serlo. Iluminame! ¡¡¡ oh faro de la sabiduria y de la verdad !!!!!.


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Mar 2022)

*Fake: Los soldados rusos tirotearon un coche civil*


*Noticia falsa:
*
El ejército ruso atacó y tiroteo a un coche con civiles en el pueblo. Makarov (región de Kiev), asi lo afirma “The Insider” y los canales del Telegram ucranianos.







*En la realidad:*

El coche en la realidad fue atacado por un BMP-2 ucraniano. Esto lo sabemos por las siguientes razones: detrás del BMP que está disparando al coche con pasajeros aparece un camión GAZ-66. Hay muy pocos camiones de este tipo en el ejército ruso y ninguno se utiliza en la operación militar en Ucrania. Además, ni el BMP ni el camión tienen señales tácticas rusas O, V o Z.

El canal del Telegram “Fake Cemetery” llamó la atención sobre la siguiente inconsistencia: en el segundo 12 del video se produce una explosión bastante poderosa con un destello brillante dentro del coche. Incluso la munición de fragmentación de alto explosivo de 30 mm más poderosa tiene solo 40 gramos de explosivo, lo que no podría dar tal potencia de destello y explosión. A pesar de que en Ucrania muchos coches funcionan con gas, no pudo haber sido la explosión de una bombona, ya que estaría metido en el maletero.

También es interesante que, al juzgar por el código de tiempo de la cámara de vigilancia, el video se filmó el 28 de febrero, pero apareció en la red solo el 8 de marzo.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (10 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Ves como no se puede discutir, yo no adoro a nadie y eso es lo que no entiendes yo no veo todo negro o blanco como tu.
> No te meten en el calabozo solo insultan la inteligencia.
> En fin.



¿Entonces prefieres que te metan en un calabozo y te meen encima a que insulten tu inteligencia?


----------



## Harman (10 Mar 2022)

La Operación Z no lo ha detallado. Pero hay una gran posibilidad de que haga una jugada por Odessa.


----------



## Trajanillo (10 Mar 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Si. Pero si quieres pensar nadie te lo impide. Si quieres opinar que la gente no piensa tampoco te meten en la carcel. En tus modelicos paises no pasa esto.



Y dale con mis modélicos países, sois como un ladrillo y no sabeis ni leer.
Modelicos países no existen todos tienen algo. O la perdida de derechos por el COVID es muy democratico o señalarte por no vacunarte o por no tener el pase o quitar medios de comunicación que no dicen lo que quiere el gobierno, es todo muy democratico.
Mira no te voy a decir lo que tienes que pensar, lo que si te digo es que fuera del negro y el blanco hay infinitas tonalidades de gris, ahora sigue con tu pensamiento unico


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Mar 2022)

Combates cerca de Brovary, fuente ukra

Por lo que entonces este fin de semana empezará el cerco a Brovary de 100k de habitantes, Borispol y su aeropuerto,se corta la huida de kiev por el Este.
Junto a la toma de Irpin en pocos días,puede ser que el fin de semana también, nos deja que la huida de kiev sólo es posible por el sur margen izquierda del Dnieper.


----------



## Impresionante (10 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> *Fake: Los soldados rusos tirotearon un coche civil*
> 
> 
> *Noticia falsa:*
> ...



Me alegra haber sido cauto en el análisis que acusaba directamente a los rusos


----------



## Harman (10 Mar 2022)

1/2 Se trata de una información valiosa, útil para el tribunal sobre los nazis ucranianos: el grupo de hackers ruso KILLNET hackeó las bases de datos del SBU
Se informa que los expedientes completos de 49.497 personas, documentos secretos sobre las operaciones especiales en Donbass,

2/2 métodos de presión sobre los prisioneros (incluida la tortura), así como información sobre las organizaciones nazis en Ucrania, estaban a su disposición.


----------



## Trajanillo (10 Mar 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> ¿Entonces prefieres que te metan en un calabozo y te meen encima a que insulten tu inteligencia?



Ves como no sabes leer, en serio eres tan limitado que no sabes interpretar lo que lees?


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Mar 2022)

Más nancys asesinados. Cuanto orgullo ser turcochino...









Ukraine war: Father's tribute to family killed by Russia


Serhiy Perebyynis shared images of Tatiana Perebyynis and their two children Alise and Nikita on Facebook, and wrote: 'Forgive me, I didn't cover you' after they were killed by Russian shelling.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## keylargof (10 Mar 2022)

Aquí los follaputines trabajando gratis cuando os podríais sacar unas perras


----------



## paconan (10 Mar 2022)

Las intifadas del pan ya han empezado

*La inflación relacionada con la guerra puede provocar protestas y disturbios, advierte el Banco Mundial*
El aumento vertiginoso de los precios de la energía y los alimentos provocado por la invasión rusa de Ucrania podría exacerbar las preocupaciones existentes sobre la seguridad alimentaria en Oriente Medio y África, y podría alimentar un creciente malestar social, dijo la economista jefe del Banco Mundial, Carmen Reinhart.

“Habrá ramificaciones importantes para el Medio Oriente, para África, el norte de África y el África subsahariana, en particular”, que ya había estado experimentando inseguridad alimentaria, dijo Reinhart a la agencia de noticias Reuters.

“No quiero ser melodramática, pero no es una exageración que la inseguridad alimentaria y los disturbios fueran parte de la historia detrás de la Primavera Árabe ”, dijo, y agregó que los golpes exitosos y fallidos aumentaron en los últimos dos años.









Russia and Ukraine set for first high-level talks since war began


Top diplomats Sergey Lavrov and Dmytro Kuleba to meet in Turkey as Russian invasion enters third week.




www.aljazeera.com




.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

Más articulos sobre la chapuza del loco zar.









Putin ließ eigene Truppen wohl ins Messer laufen - Experte macht Kardinalfehler Russlands aus


Putin lässt viele seiner Soldaten in der Ukraine sterben. Grund für die vielen Opfer ist unter anderem die schlechte Versorgungslage an der Front.




www.merkur.de


----------



## Dylan Leary (10 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> *Fake: Los soldados rusos tirotearon un coche civil*
> 
> 
> *Noticia falsa:*
> ...



Fuente? Cibeles


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (10 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Ves como no sabes leer, en serio eres tan limitado que no sabes interpretar lo que lees?



Lo unico que veo es que te has pillado los cojones con la puerta y no sabes salir.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

Hablando de la libertad de Russia, mirad lo que le pasa a un militar en la TV Rusa si se le ocurre decir que estan muriendo tambien soldados rusos.









Offizier spricht im russischen TV über tote Soldaten – dann wird der Moderator laut - Video


Erst seit einigen Tagen gilt in Russland das neue Mediengesetz. ´Falschaussagen´ über das russische Militär können nun in einer Haftstrafe enden. Trotzdem spricht ein Offizier im russischen TV aus, was derzeit in der Ukraine wirklich passiert.




www.focus.de


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (10 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Y dale con mis modélicos países, sois como un ladrillo y no sabeis ni leer.
> Modelicos países no existen todos tienen algo. O la perdida de derechos por el COVID es muy democratico o señalarte por no vacunarte o por no tener el pase o quitar medios de comunicación que no dicen lo que quiere el gobierno, es todo muy democratico.
> Mira no te voy a decir lo que tienes que pensar, lo que si te digo es que fuera del negro y el blanco hay infinitas tonalidades de gris, ahora sigue con tu pensamiento unico



mi pensamiento unico....


----------



## JOS1378 (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dylan Leary (10 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Las intifadas del pan ya han empezado
> 
> *La inflación relacionada con la guerra puede provocar protestas y disturbios, advierte el Banco Mundial*
> El aumento vertiginoso de los precios de la energía y los alimentos provocado por la invasión rusa de Ucrania podría exacerbar las preocupaciones existentes sobre la seguridad alimentaria en Oriente Medio y África, y podría alimentar un creciente malestar social, dijo la economista jefe del Banco Mundial, Carmen Reinhart.
> ...



Urge más que nunca militarizar la frontera con Marruecos.


----------



## keylargof (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (10 Mar 2022)

1/2 El SBU me está interviniendo.

El periodista ortodoxo de Kiev Dmitry Skvortsov escribió en las redes sociales. Y desapareció de la conexión ...

Por desgracia, todo el mundo entiende que esto no es una broma. El régimen nazi de Ucrania, que está viviendo sus últimos días, está

2/2 finalmente limpiando a sus oponentes ideológicos.

Qué consecuencias de las acciones de los nazis ucranianos en Mariupol, Kramatorsk, Slavyansk y otras ciudades y pueblos de la DPR, LPR y Ucrania aún no se han investigado - es incluso aterrador imaginar.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> *Los fabricantes chinos Xiaomi, Oppo y Huawei redujeron a la mitad el suministro de teléfonos inteligentes a Rusia
> Financial Times*
> 
> 
> ...



Toyota siempre está en todos los conflictos directa o indirectamente, todas las milicias, todos los ejércitos en países.....cuando ves imágenes ves 4x4 toyotas.

Se come el mercado que dejan otros en Rusia. Ya meterán los coches por donde sea.


----------



## paconan (10 Mar 2022)

*Los corredores humanitarios para la evacuación de la población se abrirán en Ucrania el 10 de marzo*


La Oficina del Presidente de Ucrania informa en su página de Facebook que los corredores de evacuación humanitaria funcionarán hoy en las siguientes áreas de la región de Sumy:

- Sumy - Poltava: Sumy - Golubivka - Vilshana - Nedrigailiv - Korovyntsi - Romny - Andriyashivka - Lokhvytsia - Lubny - Poltava.

Trostyanets - Poltava: Trostyanets - Sumy - Golubivka - Vilshana - Nedrigailiv - Korovyntsi - Romny - Andriyashivka - Lokhvytsia - Lubny - Poltava;

- Krasnopillya - Poltava: Krasnopillya - Verkhnyaya Syrovatka - Sumy - Golubivka - Vilshana - Nedrigailiv - Korovyntsi - Romny - Andriyashivka - Lokhvytsia - Lubny - Poltava.

La evacuación se realizará mediante autobuses, es posible desplazarse en columna mediante vehículos particulares.

La evacuación se realizará también por vías:

Pasas - Lozova;

Mariúpol - Zaporozhye;

Volnovaja - Pokrovsk;

Borodyanka, Bucha, Irpin, Gostomel - Kiev.

La evacuación será gratuita en autobús.

Se pide a los conductores que recojan el número máximo de personas en sus propios vehículos.









В Україні 10 березня відкриють гуманітарні коридори для евакуації населення


Офіс Президента України на сторінці фейсбук повідомляє, що сьогодні працюватимуть... Война с Украиной 2022, Война с Украиной последние новости сегодня, Новости война с Украиной 2022 последние на сегодня, Будет ли война между Украиной и Россией и когда, Война с Украиной в 2022 году будет или нет...




armyinform.com.ua




.


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Fuente? Cibeles



Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.









Fake: Los soldados rusos tirotearon un coche civil - waronfakes.com


El ejército ruso atacó y tiroteo a un coche con civiles en el pueblo. Makarov (región de Kiev), asi lo afirma “The Insider” y los canales del Telegram ucranianos.




waronfakes.com





Pero a usted solo le valdrá el Pentagono o Langley...


----------



## paconan (10 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Toyota siempre está en todos los conflictos directa o indirectamente, todas las milicias, todos los ejércitos en países.....cuando ves imágenes ves 4x4 toyotas.
> 
> Se come el mercado que dejan otros en Rusia. Ya meterán los coches por donde sea.



Tiene fabricas en Rusia y mucha inversión

Un ej

SUV blindados #Toyota entregados al ejército islamista checheno


----------



## Harman (10 Mar 2022)

Fox News lleva casi una hora con un titular "sensacionalista": "El Ministerio de Defensa ruso confirma el uso de una bomba de vacío en Ucrania". Al mismo tiempo - sin enlaces o texto. ¿Dónde, cuándo, quién "confirmó" esto?


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Mar 2022)

Definitivamente los Bastardos se han vuelto locos:
Estados Unidos amenaza a China si no acata las sanciones contra Rusia


----------



## LIRDISM (10 Mar 2022)

inver999 dijo:


> Fueron 3 laboratorios donde se desarrollo, todos en Asia, 1 en Tailandia, 1 China y otro en 1 pais asiatico desconocido. En wuhan solo se inicio. Por cierto todos laboratorios ajenos a cualquier gobierno. Jajajjajjaj ya de risa pero bueno en papeles es asi.



El covid nunca existió por eso no puede salir de ningún laboratorio, lo único que hicieron es coger una proteína humana del embarazo, "la sincitina", la manipularon para poder usar la ACE2 y luego le llamaron proteína spike de un virus pero se sabe que no es de un virus.


----------



## Harman (10 Mar 2022)

Para los que no entienden lo que pasa, es algo así:


----------



## LIRDISM (10 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Definitivamente los Bastardos se han vuelto locos:
> Estados Unidos amenaza a China si no acata las sanciones contra Rusia



¿Se pueden poner chulos con el país que más produce del mundo?


----------



## inver999 (10 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> El covid nunca existió por eso no puede salir de ningún laboratorio, lo único que hicieron es coger una proteína humana del embarazo, "la sincitina", la manipularon para poder usar la ACE2 y luego le llamaron proteína spike de un virus pero se sabe que no es de un virus.



Vale, cuando dejes de estar drogado avisame.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 976911



Asi van a ir los cazas


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (10 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> El rebote del gato muerto??



yo creo que simplemente no había demanda a esos precios .. siguen siendo altos.


----------



## ProfeInsti (10 Mar 2022)

* Hoy reunión de los ministros de exteriores en Turquía.
* EEUU no quiere los cazas de combate que le da Polonia.
* Se denuncia el bombardeo de un hospital infantil en Mariúpol.
* Rusia va a romper relaciones con España muy pronto.
* España está jugando con fuego y misiles.
* Se alerta de riesgo radioactivo en Txernobil, por falta de energía.


----------



## ksa100 (10 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entran a tu casa a robar, violan a tu mujer y tu hija y encima tienes que demostrarlo. Es evidente que la verdad a estas alturas importa un bledo, el único dato relevante es que Rusia ha invadido Ucrania, desde ese momento sólo hay una verdad creíble, la que sale de las autoridades Ucranianas. Lo que digan los rusos importa una puta mierda pinchada en un palo.


----------



## computer_malfuction (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## ProfeInsti (10 Mar 2022)

Aviones rusos bombardearon esta madrugada *barrios residenciales de la ciudad de Sumy, en el noreste de Ucrania*, según ha denunciado el gobernador de la ciudad Dimitro Zhyvytsky. 
Según el gobernador, el bombardeo se produjo sobre las 01:30 hora local y *afectó a una zona residencial y un gasoducto*. 
Unos minutos después fueron bombardeadas otras zonas de las afueras de la capital y de *la localidad de Bytytsia*.


----------



## Bartleby (10 Mar 2022)

*Golpe a los dulces industriales por la guerra de Ucrania: el sector avisa de que solo tiene aceite para producir entre dos y cuatro semanas más*


*Los productos más expuestos de las empresas españolas son las galletas, bollería y pastelería, entre otros*










Golpe a los dulces industriales por la guerra de Ucrania: el sector avisa de que solo tiene aceite para producir entre dos y cuatro semanas más


Los productos más expuestos de las empresas españolas son las galletas, bollería y pastelería, entre otros




elpais.com


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Mar 2022)

2/3 Convertido de los ahumaderos de la tienda de embutidos en celdas, salas de tortura y lugares para ejecuciones. Lo que ve es impactante con su cruel y terrible realismo. Frío salvaje y húmedo, en el suelo de la habitación 1m80 por 80cm desde arriba cubierto con barras.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Seria un mal regalo para está reunión en la que el turco y Lavrov van sin corbata._
> 
> Lavrov y Cavusoglu se reúnen ahora en Antalya.



Alguien cree que va a hablar de la paz en Ucraina?  

Más que posiblemente han ido a acordar que tipo de información se pueden dar y regular los días de aviso sobre......


"..... — Prohibición del paso de portaaviones, incluso para los Estados ribereños. 

— Solamente los submarinos que pertenecen a los Estados ribereños pueden pasar por los estrechos turcos, si se van a incorporar a su base por primera vez después de su construcción o si es después de una reparación en astilleros ubicados fuera del mar Negro. 

— El número y tonelaje total máximo de toda la flota extranjera que puede estar en curso en el paso de los estrechos turcos está limitada a nueve unidades y 15.000 toneladas respectivamente.

— El tonelaje total máximo de la flota de Estados no ribereños dentro del mar Negro está limitado a 45.000 toneladas. 

— Las unidades de los Estados no ribereños no pueden permanecer más de 21 días. 

— El paso por los estrechos turcos tiene que ser notificado a las autoridades turcas a través de vías diplomáticas, con ocho días para los ribereños y 15 días para los no ribereños. 

........... Por último está el artículo 23 que regula el paso de las aeronaves. Las civiles tienen autorizado el paso de los estrechos por las aerovías correspondientes que han sido establecidas por el Gobierno turco, existiendo una zona específica prohibida al vuelo. Pueden pasar notificándolo con tres días de antelación. A diferencia de Lausana, el Tratado de Montreux no establece el principio de libre tránsito aéreo militar y se regulan solo los vuelos civiles. En otras palabras, la autorización para los vuelos militares sobre los estrechos se deja en manos del gobierno de la República de Turquía con total libertad......


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Mar 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> Entran a tu casa a robar, violan a tu mujer y tu hija y encima tienes que demostrarlo. *Es evidente que la verdad a estas alturas importa un bledo*, el único dato relevante es que Rusia ha invadido Ucrania, desde ese momento sólo hay una verdad creíble, la que sale de las autoridades Ucranianas. Lo que digan los rusos importa una puta mierda pinchada en un palo.



Si, es evidente que a usted le importa un bledo.

En ese caso le recomiendo que se largue a los hilos de Chusky el troll, o al de El Perro, allí se encontrará agusto, en este hilo se permiten ambas visiones. Tambien puede ignorar a la mitad del foro, como hacen muchos...


----------



## PutoNWO (10 Mar 2022)

Seguramente están diciendo que lo crearon (covid), y no que estuvieran experimentado con el covid en murciélagos. No?


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Si, es evidente que a usted le importa un bledo.
> 
> En ese caso le recomiendo que se largue a los hilos de Chusky el troll, o al de El Perro, allí se encontrará agusto, en este hilo se permiten ambas visiones. Tambien puede ignorar a la mitad del foro, como hacen muchos...



Aquí los que más ignoran son los putiners


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## derepen (10 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Golpe a los dulces industriales por la guerra de Ucrania: el sector avisa de que solo tiene aceite para producir entre dos y cuatro semanas más*
> 
> 
> *Los productos más expuestos de las empresas españolas son las galletas, bollería y pastelería, entre otros*
> ...


----------



## Harman (10 Mar 2022)

"Sus intentos, mientras derraman sangre, de encontrar armas biológicas y químicas en todo el mundo. Hemos encontrado sus propios productos. Hemos encontrado su material biológico. Resulta que todo ocurría en Ucrania".


----------



## Liquamen (10 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Hablando de la libertad de Russia, mirad lo que le pasa a un militar en la TV Rusa si se le ocurre decir que estan muriendo tambien soldados rusos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acojonante el tono imperialista del moderador cuando corta al militar: "le explico lo que hacen nuestros chicos ahí: *están exterminando el sucio fascismo*. Es un triunfo del ejercito ruso. *Esto es el renacimiento de Rusia*"

Y luego nos cuenta la niñorratada follaputin del foro que todo es por el supuesto peligro inminente que suponía Ucrania para la supervivencia de Rusia, algo que no se atreven a contar ni a los propios rusos.


----------



## LIRDISM (10 Mar 2022)

Pero que es coronavirus de murciélago si jamás se ha demostrado científicamente la existencia de virus patógenos hasta Stefan Lanka lo demostró en un juicio sobre la no existencia del virus del sarampión. Lo que tendrán son recombinantes creados por ellos a base de modificar arn , encapsularlos y meterlos en cultivos que se recombinan pero eso no puede sobrevivir en la naturaleza porque la naturaleza lo destruye en el acto si no tiene receptores adecuados. A día de hoy y demostrado por la base de datos del blast, la proteína spike del falso virus es una proteína humana del embarazo modificada de la familia de la sincitinas y es lo mismo que se hizo en Kenia, México, Nicaragua y Filipinas con la vacuna del tétanos que le pusieron una proteína humana del embarazo, la HCG para producir infertilidad y les pillaron de lleno, tanto en Kenia como en México con un equipo de científicos católicos y un equipo independiente de peritaje, a mayores en el parlamento de Kenia.


----------



## ProfeInsti (10 Mar 2022)

* Toda resistencia civil es inútil, morirán todos.
* Las urbes lo van a pasar muy muy mal.
* La aviación rusa todavía no ha sido utilizada.
* Habrá asalto en todas las ciudades, como en Siria.
* EEUU dice que Rusia va a usar armas químicas en UKrania.
* Los rusos no se van a complicar la vida. La prioridad es vaciar el país de civiles.
* La guerra va de mal en peor. Es el momento de negociar”, dice la revista Time.


----------



## Harman (10 Mar 2022)

1/2 Los fascistas ucranianos establecen el monopolio del fascismo:

Una organización paramilitar nazi ucraniana pidió hace unos días en sus redes sociales no llamar a los rusos fascistas o nazis, ya que esta comparación ofende a los defensores de Ucrania.

Pues bien, escribieron por qué. En la foto -

2/2 - Los rusos no son nazis, son bolcheviques. Putin no ha construido un gran país. No hay nazismo en Rusia, hay multiculturalismo. Bueno, y así sucesivamente.

Pero Hitler construyó un gran país.


----------



## crocodile (10 Mar 2022)

Pillo sitio.

➡ Rusia anuncia que dejará de participar en el Consejo de Europa.

t.me/thespanisharmy


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

Liquamen dijo:


> Acojonante el tono imperialista del moderador cuando corta al militar: "le explico lo que hacen nuestros chicos ahí: *están exterminando el sucio fascismo*. Es un triunfo del ejercito ruso. *Esto es el renacimiento de Rusia*"
> 
> Y luego nos cuenta la niñorratada follaputin del foro que todo es por el supuesto peligro inminente que suponía Ucrania para la supervivencia de Rusia, algo que no se atreven a contar ni a los propios rusos.



Lo peor ese hombre seguro que ya esta quitado de todas sus medallas, en la carcel o a saber.

Es increible como pueden defender ese país viendo como tratan a su gente.

No entienden que Ucrania no quiere tenerlos cerca, que a ese amo ya le conocen.


----------



## PutoNWO (10 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Los campos de concentración Nazis en pleno 2022. Ojo, a esta gente se le están enviando miles de millones para armas y diciendo que son héroes. Inculcando a los niños incluso.

Tremendo


----------



## crocodile (10 Mar 2022)

➡ China dice que dará una respuesta firme y contundente si EEUU le impone sanciones por su postura respecto a Rusia en medio del operativo en Ucrania.


----------



## Dylan Leary (10 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Si, es evidente que a usted le importa un bledo.
> 
> En ese caso le recomiendo que se largue a los hilos de Chusky el troll, o al de El Perro, allí se encontrará agusto, en este hilo se permiten ambas visiones. Tambien puede ignorar a la mitad del foro, como hacen muchos...



En el momento que todo el mundo ve cosas como esta



Y excusa de los adoradores de Putin es que son los propios ucranianos que se disparan a sí mismos, pues ya cualquier excusa que se plantee en el resto de acciones miserables del ejército ruso carece de credibilidad.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (10 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero si esa web es rusa, se ve claramente la marca rusa en el tanque en el vídeo , hay vídeos de la zona con tanques rusos...........

Este hilo ya apesta.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> En el momento que todo el mundo ve cosas como esta
> 
> 
> 
> Y excusa de los adoradores de Putin es que son los propios ucranianos que se disparan a sí mismos, pues ya cualquier excusa que se plantee en el resto de acciones miserables del ejército ruso carece de credibilidad.



Lo van a pagar, el mundo esta mirando. 
Cada una de estas más voluntarios. Más compromiso con ucrania


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (10 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Golpe a los dulces industriales por la guerra de Ucrania: el sector avisa de que solo tiene aceite para producir entre dos y cuatro semanas más*
> 
> 
> *Los productos más expuestos de las empresas españolas son las galletas, bollería y pastelería, entre otros*
> ...



Derroyendo a los gordacos de las harinas. Me nutre.


----------



## pirivi-parava (10 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Los drones dan imágenes espectaculares 
Al final se ve un flanqueo campo a través


----------



## Bartleby (10 Mar 2022)

Ayer, hablando sobre el asunto de Ucrania, dije que la mentira es un arma más de guerra, que mentir va a ser algo que hagan y traten de utilizar en su favor los dos bandos contendientes. Que si por lo general nos tenemos que cuestionar la información que recibimos a través de los medios, en una guerra aún más. Y que yo, por lo general, cada vez que recibo una noticia impactante, me suelo preguntar, ¿esto a quién beneficia?.


----------



## bakunin2020 (10 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> He optado por dejar de oir la COPE por la mañana porque da igual oir la SER que la COPE, dicen lo mismo no hay un puto medio de comunicación que no diga algo diferente.
> Da miedo lo que está pasando, tachamos de tirano a Putin, de antidemocrata a China y aquí no hay pluralidad informativa, hay censura y además si discrepas del hilo oficial te tachan de delicuente.
> Nos hemos convertido en todo aquello contra lo que dicen luchar, en una puta dictadura.



Desgraciadamente no nos hemos convertido en nada, todo occidente es una dictadura encubierta desde hace décadas, nos dejan hacer ruído en foros, o en Twitter pero sólo si no les pisamos ningún callo, nos hacen creer que todos lo que están fuera están muchísimo peor, que podemos elegir políticamente entre la mierda y la bosta, (SU mierda y SU bosta) y dominan el 100% de los medios de masas para que resulte imposible contrastar lo que dicen.
Así tu mundo se vuelve un cuento de buenos y malos donde, casualmente, tú siempre estás en el lado de los buenos. Un pequeño ejemplo actual: dicen que en la dictadura "asiática" de Putin no se mueve ni Dios, en cambio Ucrania(Europa de toda la vida) es el paradigma de la democracia occidental europea, luego ocurre que , en medio de una guerra, un ruso varón puede salir de Rusia por Finlandia sin problemas y, en cambio, a un ucraniano de la misma edad, con hijos a su cargo, lo ametrallan sus propios soldados si intenta salir de su ciudad.
Y tienen los santos cojones de decirlo de una tacada, sin tapujos, en las noticias intentando vendernos que los rusos están huyendo en masa de su país cuando, en realidad, si lo piensas consiguen el efecto contrario.(bueno, consiguen el efecto contrario si no eres un lemming de pauta completa).


----------



## computer_malfuction (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (10 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Pero si esa web es rusa, se ve claramente la marca rusa en el tanque en el vídeo , hay vídeos de la zona con tanques rusos...........
> 
> Este hilo ya apesta.



Hay que poner ambos lados de la perspectiva, la única peste es la de los medios occidentales con su versión única. Y si te jode ver los FAKES y los MONTAJES otánicos al descubierto ya sabes, desfila para el hilo de Chusky, el troll pepero otanista.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (10 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Golpe a los dulces industriales por la guerra de Ucrania: el sector avisa de que solo tiene aceite para producir entre dos y cuatro semanas más*
> 
> 
> *Los productos más expuestos de las empresas españolas son las galletas, bollería y pastelería, entre otros*
> ...



Mientras mantengan la produccion de doritos nos la pela todo lo demas.


----------



## PutoNWO (10 Mar 2022)

GOBIERNO DIMISIÓN

cuántas fosas tienen los nazis que han estado años con esos campos de concentración? Cuantos muertos torturados?

PSOE PP VOX PODEMOS apoyando campos de exterminio y a pederastas torturadores de bebés

Algún día pagareis


----------



## César Borgia (10 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Hay que poner ambos lados de la perspectiva, la única peste es la de los medios occidentales con su versión única. Y si te jode ver los FAKES y los MONTAJES otánicos al descubierto ya sabes, desfila para el hilo de Chusky, el troll pepero otanista.



Vete tu que eres el que esta metiendo fakes, quien coño te has creido que eres para decirle a la gente donde tiene que postear . ?

O cambiad el título y poner hilo para loar a Putín y sus mariachis.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Mar 2022)

Este es el nivel de los demócrtas pro payaso:


----------



## LIRDISM (10 Mar 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> Entran a tu casa a robar, violan a tu mujer y tu hija y encima tienes que demostrarlo. Es evidente que la verdad a estas alturas importa un bledo, el único dato relevante es que Rusia ha invadido Ucrania, desde ese momento sólo hay una verdad creíble, la que sale de las autoridades Ucranianas. Lo que digan los rusos importa una puta mierda pinchada en un palo.



Supongo que mentiran los dos, es una guerra y cada uno dará su propaganda.


----------



## inver999 (10 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> En el momento que todo el mundo ve cosas como esta
> 
> 
> 
> Y excusa de los adoradores de Putin es que son los propios ucranianos que se disparan a sí mismos, pues ya cualquier excusa que se plantee en el resto de acciones miserables del ejército ruso carece de credibilidad.



Esto es como los asesinos en serie, siempre habra gente " que los apoye e idoltre" Increible pero cierto.
Aunque parezca mentira, asesinos en serie, violadores multiples, ... tienen fans de gente que "se dice a si misma normal" vamos gente comun del pueblo.


----------



## inver999 (10 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Ayer, hablando sobre el asunto de Ucrania, dije que la mentira es un arma más de guerra, que mentir va a ser algo que hagan y traten de utilizar en su favor los dos bandos contendientes. Que si por lo general nos tenemos que cuestionar la información que recibimos a través de los medios, en una guerra aún más. Y que yo, por lo general, cada vez que recibo una noticia impactante, me suelo preguntar, ¿esto a quién beneficia?.



La mentira esta en todas partes y en el dia a dia, no necesitas una guerra.


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Vete tu que eres el que esta metiendo fakes, quien coño te has creido que eres para decirle a la gente donde tiene que postear . ?
> 
> O cambiad el título y poner hilo para loar a Putín y sus mariachis.



Bien, sigamos, cuanto más rabieis, más cerca estamos de la verdad. Toma, otra taza...¿Has desayunado?:

*Fake: Ucrania no planeaba atacar Donbass*

*Noticia falsa:*

La parte ucraniana continúa afirmando que no tenían planes para atacar el Donbass. 

*En la realidad:*

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso hizo un comunicado oficial que la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania planeó un ataque contra el Donbass para el marzo de 2022. Se proporcionan copias de los documentos originales que lo confirman.

Se planeaba que las fuerzas selectas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania participarían en la operación militar, el personal fue entrenado por instructores estadounidenses y británicos en los programas especiales de entrenamiento según el “estándar de la OTAN” en Lvov.

“Recordamos bien las declaraciones de los líderes del régimen de Kiev, distribuidas en febrero por los medios occidentales, sobre la supuesta ausencia de cualquier plan para la toma armada de las Repúblicas Populares de Luhansk y Donetsk. Sin embargo, los originales de los documentos militares secretos de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania prueban inequívocamente la falsedad de estas declaraciones”, dijo Igor Konashenkov, representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia. El oficial ruso también hizo hincapié en que la operación especial militar de Rusia, que comenzó el 24 de febrero, interrumpió la ofensiva de los grupos de ataque de las tropas ucranianas en la LPR y la RPD. 









Fake: Ucrania no planeaba atacar Donbass - waronfakes.com


La parte ucraniana continúa afirmando que no tenían planes para atacar el Donbass.




waronfakes.com


----------



## pirivi-parava (10 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Los sindicatos contra las manifestaciones 
tiempos nuevos, tiempos salvajes...
Toma un arma, eso te ayudara
Levántate y lucha,
Esta es tu pelea
Levántate y lucha,
No voy a luchar por ti


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Mar 2022)

El fracaso de Z va a suponer la remocion de gran parte de la elite rusa, empezando por Putin, Shoigu, etc..

El colapso de Rusia puede ser similar al de los años 90, ahora el asunto es que no nos salpique a los demas (nukes), Ucrania no necesita los Mig polacos, con unos cuantos gopnikis locales con Aks y Javelins es mas que de sobra para quebrar al ejercito ruso.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (10 Mar 2022)

Mil gracias Harman, joder a ver si este es el último hilo de Ucrania.


----------



## Bibliotecario* (10 Mar 2022)

Como los ucranianos, pillo sitio.

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## uberales (10 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Golpe a los dulces industriales por la guerra de Ucrania: el sector avisa de que solo tiene aceite para producir entre dos y cuatro semanas más*
> 
> 
> *Los productos más expuestos de las empresas españolas son las galletas, bollería y pastelería, entre otros*
> ...



A que volvemos al aceite de palma...


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (10 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>




Con 2 cojones ... 

Hace mucho que deje de tener ilusiones con los verticatos españoles .... dan pena. 
Organizaciones vendidas , que copan toda la atención para destruir cualquier indicio de mejora social.


----------



## kenny220 (10 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> A que volvemos al aceite de palma...



Y al panga


----------



## Dylan Leary (10 Mar 2022)

Translation:

Voice1: Nitro, I'm Udar. Copy
Voice2: Udar, I'm Nitro. 6th regiment lost.
Voice1: What?
Voice2: I cannot report about 6th regiment. I'm collecting data. Lots of losses. They waited for us. Head of the convoy got into the ambush. Regiment commander killed in action. Sorting about the rest.
Voice1: As soon as you sort things out report to me. Do you copy?
Voice2: ... Tanks and artillery were shelling from there. Drones, from Bayraktar as I understood. I'm sorting out the other losses.


----------



## Bartleby (10 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> A que volvemos al aceite de palma...



O al de colza, que por otro lado es un buen aceite


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (10 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Bien, sigamos, cuanto más rabieis, más cerca estamos de la verdad. Toma, otra taza...¿Has desayunado?:
> 
> *Fake: Ucrania no planeaba atacar Donbass*
> 
> ...



Por sentido común, si yo fuera Ucrania con intenciones genocidas hacia el Donbás, no habría movido un dedo mientras tuviera 200000 soldados rusos esperando en la frontera + otros tantos paramilitares rus...separatistas prorrusos dentro.

Estoy dispuesto a leer desinformación de cualquier bando, pero no a que me traten de imbécil.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Mar 2022)

Que ganas tienen de que explote Europa Hijosdeputa.

"Estados Unidos quiere ayudar a Ucrania de cualquier manera posible, pero no quiere que todo esto se expanda a la OTAN y termine en una guerra continental.

Así lo afirmó la Encargada de Negocios de EE.UU. en Ucrania, Christina Quinn, en una entrevista con RBC-Ucrania"


----------



## arriondas (10 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Este es el nivel de los demócrtas pro payaso:



El argumento de que como Ucrania tiene un presidente judío elegido "democráticamente" no pueden ser nazis se repite de manera constante entre los todólogos a sueldo, los verificadores comesoja, los corresponsales-agentes, etc. Todos los argumentos cortados por el mismo patrón, como si lo escribieran al dictado. Y es porque lo está. Pedro Baños ya lo dejó caer, y no creo que se trate de alguien mal informado y sin contactos.

Por lo tanto, ojito con lo que leemos, que no siempre es fruto de la ingenuidad o el desconocimiento.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (10 Mar 2022)

*At the suggestion of CNN, what kind of Western media did not publish a photo of a 4-year-old Ukrainian boy, allegedly “alone” traveling through Ukraine to Poland! Even the Polish border guards were forced to refute this fake, showing that the boy Valery arrived at the border with his family *


----------



## bakunin2020 (10 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> ¿Se pueden poner chulos con el país que más produce del mundo?



En absoluto, esto lo tienen perdido al menos desde hace unos 10 años. Imposible parar la maquinaria china, dar marcha atrás es volver al siglo pasado y llevaría décadas, además, las materias primas y las fuentes de energía las tienen los otros, ya se ha visto desde que empezaron con lo del Covid, han boicoteado todo lo que han podido, han creado una "epidemia" mundial, han destruído varias foundries de semiconductores en territorio amigo y han generado una escasez artificial de chips, lo pongo como ejemplo porque afecta a casi todas las actividades industriales y es mi terreno profesional, todo para asfixiar al gigante y no han podido. Es desesperación no locura.
Usa lo sabe, Putin lo sabe, China lo sabe. 
¿Y Europa? Ni puta de idea de donde le llueven las ostias desde hace más de 2 años, mínimo.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (10 Mar 2022)

La guerra tiene más de consecuencia que de causa. Se van a intentar tapar los desequilibrios arrastrados con la lamentable situación dada en Ucrania. 

USA ha quedado como el culo, la OTAN está quedando como el culo y la diplomacia Europea como unos inútiles vendidos a intereses externos. 

Se esta hablando mucho de Rusia, pero nadie toma tales decisiones de no verse entre la espada y la pared. Y ojo que en la doctrina militar Rusa dice bien claro que en caso de que el país sufra una amenaza existencial, el uso de armas nucleares estratégicas es de obligado cumplimiento. 

Putin se va a comer hasta la muerte de Manolete, pero son muchos los culpables hasta llegar a esta situación y la mayoría de ellos no están dando ni la cara.


----------



## Seronoser (10 Mar 2022)

Ostracismo Produtorio dijo:


> ¿En qué fecha empezará el ataque a Kiev a saco?



Kiev no es prioritario.
Será lo último que se tome, si es que se toma.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Mar 2022)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> Por sentido común, si yo fuera Ucrania con intenciones genocidas hacia el Donbás, no habría movido un dedo mientras tuviera 200000 soldados rusos esperando en la frontera + otros tantos paramilitares rus...separatistas prorrusos dentro.



Usted no es el payaso, el ataque comenzó cuando Rusia comenzaba a retirar sus tropas, por eso no entraron con todo los rusos, además la momia Biden le prometió apoyo absoluto a sus deciciones, el payaso estaba convencido (lo sigue estando) que USA y sus putitas irán a la guerra por él.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Action directe (10 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Golpe a los dulces industriales por la guerra de Ucrania: el sector avisa de que solo tiene aceite para producir entre dos y cuatro semanas más*
> 
> 
> *Los productos más expuestos de las empresas españolas son las galletas, bollería y pastelería, entre otros*
> ...



Buffff... se acabaron las campurrianas! me da que una parte importante del foro lo va a pasar bastante mal....


----------



## Sir Torpedo (10 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> O al de colza, que por otro lado es un buen aceite



Con muy mala prensa fabricada.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Mar 2022)

Las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas utilizaron los últimos aviones de combate Su-57 de quinta generación durante la operación para desnazificar y desmilitarizar Ucrania. Esto se evidencia en imágenes filmadas por un testigo presencial en la región de Zhytomyr. Un avión de combate ruso golpeó una instalación de AFU frente al puente, muy probablemente un puesto de control fortificado

Cabe destacar que el Su-57 se utilizó como bombardero, aunque es un caza clásico, aunque multifuncional. Teniendo en cuenta que el enemigo en Ucrania utiliza activamente los sistemas portátiles de misiles antiaéreos, los vuelos del Su-57 a altitudes tan bajas pueden ser peligrosos, porque el misil del mismo Stinger tiene un cabezal de referencia infrarrojo (térmico).

Por otro lado, los diseñadores rusos han señalado repetidamente que el último caza está equipado con un sistema de defensa a bordo sin igual basado en la guerra electrónica. Es posible que el Su-57 haya recibido invulnerabilidad total de los MANPADS enemigos y, por lo tanto, opere desde bajas altitudes sin ningún temor.





__





Aleksei Komnik | VK







vk.com


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Mar 2022)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> Por sentido común, si yo fuera Ucrania con intenciones genocidas hacia el Donbás, no habría movido un dedo mientras tuviera 200000 soldados rusos esperando en la frontera + otros tantos paramilitares rus...separatistas prorrusos dentro.
> 
> Estoy dispuesto a leer desinformación de cualquier bando, pero no a que me traten de imbécil.



Eso es una falacia, usted no es Ucrania.

Pero aún así está claro que Zelensky creía que tenía el amparo total de occidente, o se lo hicieron creer.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (10 Mar 2022)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> Por sentido común, si yo fuera Ucrania con intenciones genocidas hacia el Donbás, no habría movido un dedo mientras tuviera 200000 soldados rusos esperando en la frontera + otros tantos paramilitares rus...separatistas prorrusos dentro.
> 
> Estoy dispuesto a leer desinformación de cualquier bando, pero no a que me traten de imbécil.



No perdone, aquí no se trataba de hacer lo logico a lo correcto o lo sano, aquí lo que se trataba era de desestabilizar Rusia y eso no se conseguía sin liquidar el Dombass.

Y los Ucros se ofrecieron voluntarios para ir al matadero, cosa de ellos.


----------



## kenny220 (10 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> O al de colza, que por otro lado es un buen aceite



Aquí en Salamanca ya se veían muchos campos, además muy bonitos con la flor amarilla


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> La guerra tiene más de consecuencia que de causa. Se van a intentar tapar los desequilibrios arrastrados con la lamentable situación dada en Ucrania.
> 
> USA ha quedado como el culo, la OTAN está quedando como el culo y la diplomacia Europea como unos inútiles vendidos a intereses externos.
> 
> ...



Dices que Rusia estaba entre la espada y la pared??????


----------



## Nicors (10 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Alguien puede explicar como el Gobierno de Ucrania puede alistar a toda su población civil a combatir cuando eso no lo hacen ni en Siria. si eres civil eres civil no eres militar, y por tanto te puedes largar, pues dicen que a los varones no les dejan irse, eso no incumple el convenio de Ginebra y estás cometiendo crímenes de guerra contra tu propia población.



Fácil, en su constitución dice que en caso de guerra todos los hombres deben combatir al enemigo y que las muertes que produzcan no serán perseguidas. Ahora tu pensaras que eso va en contra del pensamiento progre,no, Ucrania es un estado soberano y establece las leyes que quiera.


----------



## Seronoser (10 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Visa y Mastercard han ido perdiendo transacciones de forma constante en los últimos 5 años.
> 
> La china UnionPay comenzó a superar a Mastercard en 2018.
> 
> ...



Bueno esto no es cierto.
Visa tiene el liderazgo en Rusia.
Ahora obviamente, lo perderá.

Pero no ha ido perdiendo transacciones...de hecho el 2021 fue el mejor año de Visa en Rusia.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (10 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Hay que poner ambos lados de la perspectiva, la única peste es la de los medios occidentales con su versión única. Y si te jode ver los FAKES y los MONTAJES otánicos al descubierto ya sabes, desfila para el hilo de Chusky, el troll pepero otanista.



Me han dicho que en Rusia la informacion es totalmente objetiva e imparcial y que se puede opinar y discrepar sin miedo a calabozos u otras represalias.


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Translation:
> 
> Voice1: Nitro, I'm Udar. Copy
> Voice2: Udar, I'm Nitro. 6th regiment lost.
> ...



Joder, que masacre


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Mar 2022)

El ISIS rubio:


----------



## keylargof (10 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ministerio de defensa ruso? Prefiero los cojones morenos de los foreros.


----------



## Trajanillo (10 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Que ganas tienen de que explote Europa Hijosdeputa.
> 
> "Estados Unidos quiere ayudar a Ucrania de cualquier manera posible, pero no quiere que todo esto se expanda a la OTAN y termine en una guerra continental.
> 
> Así lo afirmó la Encargada de Negocios de EE.UU. en Ucrania, Christina Quinn, en una entrevista con RBC-Ucrania"



Le tienen a Rusia más miedo que a un nublao, hace 10 años la OTAN hubiera entrado a saco, que no tendrá Rusia para que EEUU esté con pies de plomo o que no tendrá ya EEUU para no ser el pistolero del barrio.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (10 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> GOBIERNO DIMISIÓN
> 
> cuántas fosas tienen los nazis que han estado años con esos campos de concentración? Cuantos muertos torturados?
> 
> ...



¿Estrenando cuenta para adorar a Putin? Veo que no eres mejor que los que te preceden.


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Ministerio de defensa ruso? Prefiero los cojones morenos de los foreros.



No, tu prefieres la Sexta o El pais...

Como se han puesto todos los otanistas conmigo por enlazar otra versión de los hechos!!!...me parece que estamos sobre el objetivo....


----------



## Dylan Leary (10 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Golpe a los dulces industriales por la guerra de Ucrania: el sector avisa de que solo tiene aceite para producir entre dos y cuatro semanas más*
> 
> 
> *Los productos más expuestos de las empresas españolas son las galletas, bollería y pastelería, entre otros*
> ...



Una buena noticia para la salud de los españoles.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (10 Mar 2022)

Veo la televisión, leo los periodos y no veo, ni leo noticias, es solo propaganda y adoctrinamiento.

La inmensa mayoría no lo ve así, así que ojo.


----------



## LIRDISM (10 Mar 2022)

bakunin2020 dijo:


> En absoluto, esto lo tienen perdido al menos desde hace unos 10 años. Imposible parar la maquinaria china, dar marcha atrás es volver al siglo pasado y llevaría décadas, además, las materias primas y las fuentes de energía las tienen los otros, ya se ha visto desde que empezaron con lo del Covid, han boicoteado todo lo que han podido, han creado una "epidemia" mundial, han destruído varias foundries de semiconductores en territorio amigo y han generado una escasez artificial de chips, lo pongo como ejemplo porque afecta a casi todas las actividades industriales y es mi terreno profesional, todo para asfixiar al gigante y no han podido. Es desesperación no locura.
> Usa lo sabe, Putin lo sabe, China lo sabe.
> ¿Y Europa? Ni puta de idea de donde le llueven las ostias desde hace más de 2 años, mínimo.



Europa siempre es la más perjudicada (con la falsa pandemia y está guerra), me huele que Usa, Rusia y China en secreto están destrozando la economía europea sino, no me explico el proceso de suicidio europeo además que en Bruselas muchos políticos están a las órdenes de lobbies estadounidenses. El dólar es la base de poder de EEUU y que entre un 20-30% de la reserva de divisas sean euros no le gusta demasiado a EEUU por eso se les pilla diciendo a veces, que se joda Europa.


----------



## keylargof (10 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> La guerra tiene más de consecuencia que de causa. Se van a intentar tapar los desequilibrios arrastrados con la lamentable situación dada en Ucrania.
> 
> USA ha quedado como el culo, la OTAN está quedando como el culo y la diplomacia Europea como unos inútiles vendidos a intereses externos.
> 
> ...



Si Putin no hubiera montado esta operación criminal nada de esto habría sucedido. Dejad de llorar y de buscar excusas para no aceptar que Putin se ha convertido en un vulgar payaso, un matón grotesco, un chuloputas risible.

Un personaje triste que pasará a la historia como un mequetrefe criminal, un dictador bananero como el payaso de Lukashenko. Un imbécil al que no le queda más que la amenaza nuclear, un auténtico parguela.

Ha dinamitado su prestigio en 10 días. Hay que ser rematadamente arrogante e imbécil.


----------



## Fauna iberica (10 Mar 2022)

Y atención a otra cuestión que no se dice mucho, si levantan las sanciones a Irán veremos cómo se lo toman los israelíes, ya han dicho más de una vez que no van a permitir que sigan con el programa nuclear, y no creo que irán haya decidido abandonarlo por mucho que le hayan prometido a cambio.
Se podría abrir otro frente y este ya daria la puntilla al comercio del petróleo.


----------



## Bartleby (10 Mar 2022)

*El choque entre Polonia y EEUU por los cazas deja al descubierto las tensiones ante la escalada militar*



*Polonia quería que Estados Unidos entregara los aviones a Ucrania, pero Washington se negó por temor a que eso suponga meter a la OTAN en la guerra*









El choque entre Polonia y EEUU por los cazas deja al descubierto las tensiones ante la escalada militar


Polonia quería que Estados Unidos entregara los aviones a Ucrania, pero Washington se negó por temor a que eso suponga meter a la OTAN en la guerra




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



te has follado ala pilirroja?


----------



## Archimanguina (10 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Joder, que masacre



que masacre? si no han dao ni una en el blanco. y eso que se lo han puesto a huevo.


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Pelirroja de bote, pestañas postizas...joder, que ascazo dan las americanas, como para fiarte.



menos criticar y pon foto de rusa pelirroja autentica para comparar no me seas señorito


----------



## JOS1378 (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Xan Solo (10 Mar 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Me han dicho que en Rusia la informacion es totalmente objetiva e imparcial y que se puede opinar y discrepar sin miedo a calabozos u otras represalias.



A Pablo González le dijeron lo mismo de Polonia...


----------



## Seronoser (10 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



AFP


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Si Putin no hubiera montado esta operación criminal nada de esto habría sucedido. Dejad de llorar y de buscar excusas para no aceptar que Putin se ha convertido en un vulgar payaso, un matón grotesco, un chuloputas risible.
> 
> Un personaje triste que pasará a la historia como un mequetrefe criminal, un dictador bananero como el payaso de Lukashenko. Un imbécil al que no le queda más que la amenaza nuclear, un auténtico parguela.
> 
> Ha dinamitado su prestigio en 10 días. Hay que ser rematadamente arrogante e imbécil.



Un pais con esa extension, materias primas, etc y que tengan el pib casi a la par que españa, por dedicar gran parte a mantener sus bombas nucleares y armamento.

Un gran ejemplo para el pueblo


Ah, que es su forma de tenerlos sometidos y viviendo a cuerpo de rey los que estan arriba.


----------



## computer_malfuction (10 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> te has follado ala pilirroja?



En peores plazas y tal..


----------



## Seronoser (10 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Vete tu que eres el que esta metiendo fakes, quien coño te has creido que eres para decirle a la gente donde tiene que postear . ?
> 
> O cambiad el título y poner hilo para loar a Putín y sus mariachis.



Se te ve nervioso  
No va todo según lo que pensabas eh?
Calma, que aún queda mucho por ver hombre, no te vayas


----------



## paconan (10 Mar 2022)

Mas vale que esto acabe ya , todos van salir perjudicados

*la economía rusa está "en estado de shock" por una guerra económica sin precedentes, dice el Kremlin*
*Occidente ha impuesto amplias sanciones contra Rusia por su operación militar en Ucrania*

El Kremlin dijo el jueves que la economía de Rusia estaba experimentando un impacto y que se estaban tomando medidas para suavizar el impacto de lo que describió como una guerra económica “absolutamente sin precedentes” que se libra contra Moscú.

Occidente ha impuesto amplias sanciones contra Rusia por su operación militar en Ucrania.

“Nuestra economía está experimentando un impacto de choque ahora y hay consecuencias negativas, serán minimizadas”, dijo a los periodistas el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov, en una conferencia telefónica.

Calificó la situación de turbulenta, pero dijo que ya se están tomando medidas para calmarla y estabilizarla.

“Esto es absolutamente sin precedentes. La guerra económica que ha comenzado contra nuestro país nunca antes había tenido lugar. Así que es muy difícil pronosticar algo”.









Ukraine crisis: Russian economy 'in shock' from unprecedented economic war, says Kremlin


The Kremlin said on Thursday that Russia’s economy was experiencing a shock and that measures were being taken to soften the impact of what it described as..



www.khaleejtimes.com


----------



## lowfour (10 Mar 2022)

Poleeeeeeeeee

Joder casi.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sr. del Cojon (10 Mar 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> A Pablo González le dijeron lo mismo de Polonia...



¿Un primo tuyo o algo?


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

A esto le ha llevado el PACIFISMO a Europa, a que haya miles de muertos y millones de refugiados en Ucrania.
Si hubiera estado Europa preparada el puto matón de mierda no habría hecho nada.


----------



## mazuste (10 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> .../...
> .





Me quedo con esta cita: 
*"...En segundo lugar, las armas no llegarán a las unidades listas para el combate
de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los batallones nacionales del sudeste: 
los destinatarios están sentados en "calderos".*


----------



## Xan Solo (10 Mar 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> ¿Un primo tuyo o algo?



No, no... pero es sintomático que no quieras saber quién es.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (10 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Se te ve nervioso
> No va todo según lo que pensabas eh?
> Calma, que aún queda mucho por ver hombre, no te vayas



Y como se supone que pensaba que debería ir?

Ahora vas a repartir tú carnets de bandos?


----------



## Seronoser (10 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> menos criticar y pon foto de rusa pelirroja autentica para comparar no me seas señorito



Aquí en Moscú he visto tantas pelirrojas como negros: 0.
Bueno un día ví a un negro, he de reconocer.


----------



## Dylan Leary (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Aquí en Moscú he visto tantas pelirrojas como negros: 0.
> Bueno un día ví a un negro, he de reconocer.



foto o te reporto a tu mujer tu veras


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (10 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Si Putin no hubiera montado esta operación criminal nada de esto habría sucedido. Dejad de llorar y de buscar excusas para no aceptar que Putin se ha convertido en un vulgar payaso, un matón grotesco, un chuloputas risible.
> 
> Un personaje triste que pasará a la historia como un mequetrefe criminal, un dictador bananero como el payaso de Lukashenko. Un imbécil al que no le queda más que la amenaza nuclear, un auténtico parguela.
> 
> Ha dinamitado su prestigio en 10 días. Hay que ser rematadamente arrogante e imbécil.



Por lamentable que sea, no es la primera ni la última vez que se hace la guerra en la historia de la humanidad, de hecho en estos momentos hay varias más en curso.

El caso es que cuando acaba la diplomacia, es lo que hay y aquí el único que esta llorando es USA que no tiene cojones a entrar. La UE no sabe ni por donde le da el aire, así que ni la tengo en cuenta en el análisis.

USA utiliza los medios de comunicación a nivel masivo para actuar con una legitimidad que no le corresponde, lo cual no quita para que las dinámicas de Rusia sean grotesca tal y como lo es la propia guerra.

USA no ha cedido ningún centímetro a nivel diplomático y ahora no es capaz de defender su posición más allá del lloriqueo traspasando el marrón al resto, especialmente a los Ucranianos. Muy lamentable....


----------



## Seronoser (10 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Y como se supone que pensaba que debería ir?
> 
> Ahora vas a repartir tú carnets de bandos?



Solo te recomiendo que te apliques hemoal 3 veces al día.
Sobre todo porque tus lloros son molestos y llenan de ruido el hilo magnífico sobre la guerra


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## paconan (10 Mar 2022)

*El Kremlin valoró las consecuencias negativas de la nacionalización de empresas extranjeras*

La posible nacionalización de empresas extranjeras en la Federación Rusa y el arresto de bienes inmuebles rusos en la UE y los EE. UU. tendrán consecuencias mutuamente negativas. El portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov, advirtió sobre esto.
Así, respondió a la sugerencia del periodista de que Occidente respondería con el arresto de propiedades rusas por gestión externa de activos extranjeros en la Federación Rusa.

Además, el secretario de prensa del presidente de la Federación Rusa señaló que los nichos vacantes tras la salida de jugadores extranjeros serán rápidamente ocupados por otras figuras, porque “el mercado no tolera el vacío”. Recordó que no todos los países están involucrados en la guerra económica contra Rusia y para ellos el atractivo de inversión del mercado ruso es muy alto.

Como escribió "DP" anteriormente, la comisión gubernamental sobre actividades legislativas acordó la iniciativa de "Rusia Unida" sobre la gestión externa de los activos de empresas extranjeras que abandonan el mercado ruso. De conformidad con el acto legislativo, se puede introducir la gestión externa para las empresas extranjeras que abandonan la Federación Rusa. Para las instituciones financieras, las funciones de administración externa serán ejercidas por la Agencia de Seguro de Depósitos, para las demás, se ha designado a VEB.RF.

El propósito de la administración externa será crear una nueva organización sobre la base de la existente. Para ello, está previsto utilizar el procedimiento concursal, según el cual las acciones de la nueva empresa deberán ser puestas a subasta, y la antigua liquidada.
La lista de aspirantes a la nacionalización incluye a las empresas más grandes del mundo , incluidas Apple, IKEA, McDonald's, Volkswagen, Microsoft, IBM, Shell, Porsche, Toyota y H&M.









В Кремле оценили негативные последствия национализации зарубежных предприятий


Возможная национализация зарубежных предприятий в РФ и арест российской недвижимости в ЕС и США по...




www.dp.ru


----------



## ataraxxio (10 Mar 2022)

soy Ataraxio, por alguna razón @calopez me ha bloqueado la cuenta y no me deja comentar. 

Si la censura ya ha llegado a este foro , la guerra va en serio ! 









Ucrania paga por vacunarse de COVID-19 ante alza de muertes


KIEV, Ucrania (AP) — Ucrania reportó el martes su récord diario de muertes por COVID-19 mientras las autoridades tratan de impulsar la tasa de vacunación en pleno repunte de los casos de coronavirus.




apnews.com





NOTICIA de noviembre 21 : 
El presidente del país, Zelenskyy, prometió el lunes entregar 1.000 grivnas (38 dólares) a cada ucraniano que se vacune
El gobierno tiene previsto destinar 3.000 millones de grivnas (113.800 millones de dólares) al programa de incentivos este año, y la misma cantidad en 2022.
Ucrania reportó 838 nuevas muertes por COVID-19 el martes, elevando el total nacional a 77.985 desde el inicio de la pandemia.
solo el 19,8% de sus alrededor de 41 millones de habitantes tienen las dos dosis por el momento, uno de los peores datos del todo el continente.
Las autoridades han culpado del último repunte de las infecciones a la reticencia generalizada de la población a vacunarse. Para aumentar la tasa de inmunización, el gobierno exige que maestros, doctores, funcionarios públicos y otros colectivos hayan completado la pauta antes del 1 de diciembre.
El gobierno también exige pruebas de vacunación o un test negativo al coronavirus para viajar en avión, tren o buses de larga distancia.
Las nuevas regulaciones y restricciones han generado un mercado negro de documentos de vacunación fraudulentos, que se venden por el equivalente a entre 100 y 300 dólares.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> *Los fabricantes chinos Xiaomi, Oppo y Huawei redujeron a la mitad el suministro de teléfonos inteligentes a Rusia
> Financial Times*
> 
> 
> ...



con la de toyotas Hilux pick up indestructibles que les compran para que los artillen los chechenos y no sean menos quel resto de islamistas vamos normal


----------



## Abu-Yunis (10 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> El fracaso de Z va a suponer la remocion de gran parte de la elite rusa, empezando por Putin, Shoigu, etc..
> 
> El colapso de Rusia puede ser similar al de los años 90, ahora el asunto es que no nos salpique a los demas (nukes), Ucrania no necesita los Mig polacos, con unos cuantos gopnikis locales con Aks y Javelins es mas que de sobra para quebrar al ejercito ruso.


----------



## Dylan Leary (10 Mar 2022)

Robles confirma que el CNI investigó a Pablo González pero «respeto su presunción de inocencia»


Como habían indicado públicamente personas del entorno del periodista vasco Pablo González, agentes del CNI se entrevistaron c...




www.naiz.eus


----------



## César Borgia (10 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Solo te recomiendo que te apliques hemoal 3 veces al día.
> Sobre todo porque tus lloros son molestos y llenan de ruido el hilo magnífico sobre la guerra



Eres tú el que esta citándome , esfuérzate un poco más si quieres provocarme


----------



## mazuste (10 Mar 2022)

La película de Oliver Stone "Ucrania en llamas" con visión histórica que condujo a la situación actual.
Los medios occidentales lo están prohibiendo activamente:


----------



## paconan (10 Mar 2022)

De momento el gas sigue fluyendo..
La dependencia del gas ruso 

Borrell: La UE ha llegado al límite en las sanciones financieras contra Rusia
*El jefe de la diplomacia europea Borrell cree que la UE ha llegado al límite en las sanciones financieras contra Rusia*

La Unión Europea ha llegado al límite de las sanciones financieras contra Rusia, dijo el diplomático de la UE Josep Borrell en una entrevista con Franceinfo.

"Por supuesto, siempre se puede ir más allá, pero ya hemos llegado al límite de lo que podemos hacer. Hicimos todo lo que pudimos", dijo.

Aclaró que se refería a sanciones masivas, a raíz de las cuales la moneda rusa se desplomó un 40%. "Estas son sanciones muy duras que supondrán una pesada carga para la economía rusa", agregó Borrell.


Según el jefe de la diplomacia europea, lo más doloroso para la Federación Rusa es la prohibición de exportar alta tecnología en el sector industrial y otros sectores de la economía.









Боррель: Евросоюз достиг предела в финансовых санкциях против России


Евросоюз достиг предела в финансовых санкциях против России, заявил глава дипломатии ЕС Жозеп Боррель в интервью Franceinfo. "Конечно, всегда можно идти дальше, но мы уже подошли к границам того, что мы можем сделать. Мы сделали все, что...




1prime.ru


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Mar 2022)

El Pis de Bilderberg


----------



## Impresionante (10 Mar 2022)

*Suecia dice que presionar para unirse a la OTAN desestabilizaría el norte de Europa*

La primer ministro sueco, de centro-izquierda, ha descartado la solicitud de ingreso en la OTAN, alegando que la adhesión desestabilizaría la seguridad del norte de Europa.

Tras el aumento del apoyo sueco a la adhesión a la alianza militar después de la invasión rusa de Ucrania, los líderes de los partidos de centro-derecha de la oposición han vuelto a instar al gobierno a iniciar un debate sobre la posible adhesión a la OTAN. Pero la primera ministra socialdemócrata, Magdalena Andersson, rechazó las peticiones de conversaciones.

"Si Suecia decidiera presentar su solicitud de adhesión en la situación actual, desestabilizaría aún más la seguridad de esta región concreta de Europa y aumentaría las tensiones en Europa, y Suecia contribuiría a desestabilizar aún más la situación", declaró el martes.

Sus comentarios contrastan con los de la vecina Finlandia, donde la primera ministra de centro-izquierda, Sanna Marin, ha prometido un debate rápido y exhaustivo entre los líderes de los partidos sobre la conveniencia de entrar en la OTAN.

Suecia y Finlandia son los dos únicos países nórdicos y bálticos que no pertenecen a la OTAN, y la opinión pública de ambos países se ha inclinado masivamente a favor de la adhesión a la alianza militar.

Ninguno de los dos países es ya neutral desde que entraron en la UE y ambos mantienen estrechas relaciones militares con la OTAN y con Estados Unidos.

Algunos comentaristas suecos criticaron la elección de palabras de Andersson, aunque la oposición de los socialdemócratas a la pertenencia a la OTAN viene de lejos. Anna Dahlberg, editora política del tabloide Expressen, dijo que el primer ministro había utilizado la palabra "desestabilizador": "¿Por qué el primer ministro acepta la perspectiva del Kremlin?".

Ulf Kristersson, líder del principal partido de la oposición sueca, el Moderado, calificó los comentarios de Andersson de "muy desafortunados" y dijo que corrían el riesgo de provocar una ruptura entre Suecia y Finlandia "de forma peligrosa". Varios comentaristas señalaron que el hecho de que Suecia excluyera el ingreso en la OTAN podría complicar una posible candidatura finlandesa.

Durante mucho tiempo se dio por sentado que Suecia lideraría la incorporación de ambos países a la OTAN, pero cada vez parece que Finlandia, con la mitad de la población, lleva la delantera.

Marin dijo el lunes durante una visita a la vecina Estonia: "Nos estamos moviendo rápidamente, aunque estas discusiones serán exhaustivas".

Kristersson dijo el martes que Finlandia estaba marcando el ritmo de su país e instó a Estocolmo a discutir la posible adhesión.

"Estamos en una situación completamente nueva y, por tanto, al igual que en Finlandia, tenemos que hacer un nuevo análisis de lo que mejor sirve a los intereses de Suecia", añadió el líder moderado, partidario de la adhesión a la OTAN.

La victoria de los partidos de la oposición sueca en las elecciones parlamentarias de septiembre podría inclinar el argumento político a favor de las conversaciones sobre la adhesión a la alianza.

Un sondeo de opinión realizado la semana pasada mostró que la mayoría de los finlandeses estaba a favor de entrar en la OTAN por primera vez.

Los líderes de los partidos y del parlamento se reunirán de nuevo esta semana con el presidente Sauli Niinisto, que ya les ha pedido que mantengan la cabeza fría en este asunto. Los sondeos de opinión suecos también han mostrado en los últimos días una mayoría o una pluralidad -más a favor que en contra- a favor de la adhesión.

El aumento del apoyo se produce mientras finlandeses y suecos reaccionan a la invasión de Rusia en Ucrania, también país no miembro de la OTAN. Los países de la OTAN han ofrecido a Kiev armas y apoyo moral, pero hasta ahora no han estado dispuestos a proporcionar tropas ni a imponer una zona de exclusión aérea, como han exigido las autoridades ucranianas.

Los dirigentes de los países bálticos están especialmente interesados en que Finlandia y Suecia formen parte de la OTAN por su situación estratégica. Con una longitud de 1.340 km, Finlandia tiene la frontera más larga de todos los países de la UE con Rusia, mientras que los analistas afirman que la isla sueca de Gotland podría funcionar como un portaaviones en medio del Mar Báltico.

Kaja Kallas, Primera Ministra de Estonia, dijo a Marin que podía disipar cualquier temor de que la adhesión a la OTAN debilitara la seguridad de Finlandia. "La adhesión de Finlandia y Suecia reforzaría la OTAN, pero creo que también reforzaría la propia seguridad de Finlandia y Suecia", añadió.


Traducción realizada con la versión gratuita del traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator






Subscribe to read | Financial Times


News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




www.ft.com


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

en política como en la vida solo confía en ti mismo no te creas nunca las promesas de los demás, no traducir al ukranio los programas de José mota les ha hecho mucho daño o algo


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (10 Mar 2022)

Un hilo curioso de ver, sobre cómo se toma el tema la chavalada de Ucrania a través de tiktok.


----------



## Salamandra (10 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> te has follado ala pilirroja?



Uhhh si ya hace días que se quejaban desde las repúblicas que les habian tirado fósforo blanco...

Vamos que han tirado armas químicas y que si oimos éso, pues que no lo creamos.
Salvo que nos creamos que Rusia tiene la mayor permeabilidad del mundo de información sensible en tiempos de guerra.


----------



## Seronoser (10 Mar 2022)

Credit Suisse también reconoce que tiene AL MENOS 1000 millones de dólares en Rusia..
Van cayendo todos como moscas...


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



Ese ha matado todo lo que tenga alrededor en un buen radio de metros....... Ademas de forma cruel, muy cruel.


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Mar 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Me han dicho que* en Rusia la informacion es totalmente objetiva e imparcial y que se puede opinar y discrepar sin miedo* a calabozos u otras represalias.



¿Lo mismo que aquí?...


----------



## LIRDISM (10 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Un pais con esa extension, materias primas, etc y que tengan el pib casi a la par que españa, por dedicar gran parte a mantener sus bombas nucleares y armamento.
> 
> Un gran ejemplo para el pueblo
> 
> ...



Y manteniendo todo eso tiene una deuda ínfima en cambio España está en ruina con la deuda que tiene del 120% la pública y entre el 200-300% la privada y vive de la impresora europea. Si ponemos el PIB por paridad del poder adquisitivo el PIB ruso sube a 4 billones y sexta potencia mundial y España se queda en 2 billones.


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Y dale con mis modélicos países, sois como un ladrillo y no sabeis ni leer.
> Modelicos países no existen todos tienen algo. O la perdida de derechos por el COVID es muy democratico o señalarte por no vacunarte o por no tener el pase o quitar medios de comunicación que no dicen lo que quiere el gobierno, es todo muy democratico.
> Mira no te voy a decir lo que tienes que pensar, lo que si te digo es que fuera del negro y el blanco hay infinitas tonalidades de gris, ahora sigue con tu pensamiento unico



mejor ponle el enlace al streaming del Risk


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (10 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Lo mismo que aquí?...



Salvo por los calabozos.... 

¿que prefieres:?
a) propaganda
ó 
b) propaganda y calabozo


----------



## mazuste (10 Mar 2022)

Antes me preguntaba como es que en Alemania aceptaran el fascismo tan alegremente.
Ahora, viendo y palpando lo que hay, el bombardeo Psy-op de masas, lo entiendo mejor.


----------



## keylargof (10 Mar 2022)

Esta noticia es maravillosa. Después del desastre logístico inicial Rusia pensaba que podría reabastecer tranquilamente sobre el terreno. Pero la llegada de material del extranjero ha permitido a los ucranianos empezar a castigar la retaguardia rusa.

Por eso las ratas podemitas y etarras a sueldo de Rusia pedían que no se envíe armamento al ejército ucraniano. 

Ojo que el desastre ruso puede ser de dimensiones colosales.


----------



## risto mejido (10 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Me quedo con esta cita:
> *"...En segundo lugar, las armas no llegarán a las unidades listas para el combate
> de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los batallones nacionales del sudeste:
> los destinatarios están sentados en "calderos".*



no entiendo, entonces van a ir con el camion y les van a decir a los rusos que se aparten un poco para poder darles armas a los embolsados??? no lo entiendo ....


----------



## crocodile (10 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El Pis de Bilderberg



Lo han borrado.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Y manteniendo todo eso tiene una deuda ínfima en cambio España está en ruina con la deuda que tiene del 120% la pública y entre el 200-300% la privada y vive de la impresora europea. Si ponemos el PIB por paridad del poder adquisitivo el PIB ruso sube a 4 billones y sexta potencia mundial y España se queda en 2 billones.



No tienes mucha idea de economia.

Cuando no tienes deuda a ese nivel es por justo lo contrario. Todo el sistema monetario internacional esta basado en la confianza en que vas a devolver el prestamo. Si tienes ese nivel de deuda tan bajo 15% es por que nadie te presta, por que no se fian de que lo vayas a devolver.

La prueba la tienes en los oligarcas venezolanos que dejaron sus millones en bancos rusos. Ha dicho loco zar que no se lo va a devolver por lo que esta pasando Rusia en este momento.


----------



## computer_malfuction (10 Mar 2022)

Nada, que la guerra sigue.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Mar 2022)

El PSOE se cubre de mierda:


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Mar 2022)

Se restablece el tráfico ferroviario entre Crimea y Jersón…





Полит Эксперт







politexpert.net


----------



## Bartleby (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (10 Mar 2022)

Lukashenko parece que baraja la posibilidad de actuar en las líneas de retaguardia de Rusia:


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Mar 2022)

Yo creo que no pueden pagarlas, porque a los chinos todo lo demás les da igual


----------



## paconan (10 Mar 2022)

*China se niega a suministrar repuestos de aviones a aerolíneas rusas*

Esto fue anunciado en el foro MRO Rusia y CIS 2022 por Valery Kudinov, jefe del departamento de aeronavegabilidad de los aviones Rosaviatsiya, informa RBC . Ahora Rusia buscará suministros de piezas de aviones en otros países, incluidos Turquía e India. Las sanciones de la UE amenazan a las aerolíneas rusas con la pérdida de casi el 55% de la flota.

Tras el inicio de la operación militar de Rusia en Ucrania, las empresas de leasing exigieron la devolución de los aviones Boeing y Airbus. A su vez, los fabricantes se negaron a darles servicio técnico. En total, en Rusia se utilizan 515 aviones pertenecientes a empresas extranjeras. Esto es más de la mitad de la flota del país.


En este contexto, Ural Airlines declaró que solo podrían proporcionar 2 o 3 meses de vuelos seguros, sin "perturbar la flota y detener los aviones".

Después de la terminación de los acuerdos de arrendamiento con empresas extranjeras el 8 de marzo de 2022, las aeronaves arrendadas no pueden salir del territorio de Rusia, ya que existe el riesgo de que sean arrestadas fuera del país a pedido de los propietarios. El Ministerio de Transporte propuso coordinar la devolución de cualquier transatlántico por parte de la comisión de sustitución de importaciones. Se supuso que si la comisión no permitía la devolución de la aeronave, las aerolíneas podrían continuar usando el equipo hasta el vencimiento del contrato de arrendamiento, pagándolo en rublos. Pero la Agencia Federal de Transporte Aéreo decidió devolver algunos de los aviones arrendados a sus propietarios.









Китай отказался поставлять запчасти для самолетов российским авиакомпаниям | Капитал страны


Китайские компании отказались поставлять России запчасти для самолетов Boeing и Airbus в условиях санкций. В связи с этим Росавиация решила вернуть часть лайнеров лизинговым компаниям.




kapital-rus.ru


----------



## keylargof (10 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


> Nada, que la guerra sigue.



Ha durado poco la reunión. Supongo que Rusia sigue con posturas maximalistas que ya no puede mantener tal y como le va la desastrosa operación y el inminente colapso de su economía. Aguante Ucrania!


----------



## Fabs (10 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El ISIS rubio:



Luego en las noticias dicen que los malvados rusos dispararon a una guardería.


----------



## mazuste (10 Mar 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> no entiendo, entonces van a ir con el camion y les van a decir a los rusos que se aparten un poco para poder darles armas a los empolsados??? no lo entiendo ....



No .
Está diciendo que esas armas serán trofeos para los rusos, 
porque esas armas nunca llegarán a esos calderos.


----------



## Fauna iberica (10 Mar 2022)

Así actúan los perros otanistas , señalando y poniendo en la picota pública a todo aquel que no comulga con su discurso único.
El Julián no es santo de mi devoción, pero ese juntaletras a sueldo de la OTAN, es un trozo de mierda con patas y un miserable.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

Hasta el querido LIDEL tiene su opinión.









North Korea 'fears Russian invasion and will never give up nuclear weapons'


A North Korean official has claimed Ukraine would have never been invaded if it had kept its stash of Soviet nuclear weapons - and another said only nukes could prevent foreign invasions




www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## keylargof (10 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Yo creo que no pueden pagarlas, porque a los chinos todo lo demás les da igual



Así es. A los chinos se les paga por adelantado, y no aceptan rublos, y Rusia no tiene acceso a divisa extranjera. Game over, fácil y rápido.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (10 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *Suecia dice que presionar para unirse a la OTAN desestabilizaría el norte de Europa*
> 
> La primer ministro sueco, de centro-izquierda, ha descartado la solicitud de ingreso en la OTAN, alegando que la adhesión desestabilizaría la seguridad del norte de Europa.
> 
> ...



Los creadores de "Los polacos no son tontos" presentan: " Los suecos tampoco"


----------



## mazuste (10 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El PSOE se cubre de mierda:



Efectivamente: el fascismo.


----------



## Impresionante (10 Mar 2022)

Este ha dicho "inmigracionismo".
Nos copian

Por lo demás, vox equidistante, abrazando a Polonia pero sin nombrar a Hungría, Putin malo por defender su soberanía, ná, meros eslóganes publicitarios sin consistencia en cuanto rascas


----------



## Fauna iberica (10 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Lo han borrado.



Entonces es que no todo está perdido eso quiere decir que la borregada se deja esquilar, peto que le caguen en la boca de momento no, o eso espero.


----------



## computer_malfuction (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## vladimirovich (10 Mar 2022)

Huele que a Putin le quedan semanas en el puesto y posiblemente de vida.

Los boyardos tienen que estar moviendose ya ante la debacle de Z.


----------



## keylargof (10 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Lukashenko parece que baraja la posibilidad de actuar en las líneas de retaguardia de Rusia:



Hay que arrasar a este hijo de puta


----------



## Burbujo II (10 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> *China se niega a suministrar repuestos de aviones a aerolíneas rusas*
> 
> Esto fue anunciado en el foro MRO Rusia y CIS 2022 por Valery Kudinov, jefe del departamento de aeronavegabilidad de los aviones Rosaviatsiya, informa RBC . Ahora Rusia buscará suministros de piezas de aviones en otros países, incluidos Turquía e India. Las sanciones de la UE amenazan a las aerolíneas rusas con la pérdida de casi el 55% de la flota.
> 
> ...



Baia, baia...

@kelden @Un-tal-Ivan @Zarpa 

Recordemos:

*EE.UU avisa: si China vende chips a Rusia cerramos sus fábricas*


----------



## LIRDISM (10 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> No tienes mucha idea de economia.
> 
> Cuando no tienes deuda a ese nivel es por justo lo contrario. Todo el sistema monetario internacional esta basado en la confianza en que vas a devolver el prestamo. Si tienes ese nivel de deuda tan bajo 15% es por que nadie te presta, por que no se fian de que lo vayas a devolver.
> 
> La prueba la tienes en los oligarcas venezolanos que dejaron sus millones en bancos rusos. Ha dicho loco zar que no se lo va a devolver por lo que esta pasando Rusia en este momento.



Y quien compra la deuda esoañola sino el BCE, de verdad tu piensas que un país que ha tenido la burbuja inmobiliaria más grande del mundo en proporción a su economía, que más Industria ha destrozado, que más a descendido el PIB en el mundo con la falsa pandemia va a ver alguien que le preste sino es el BCE que tiene que estar perpetuamente rescatándola, con eso el país no tiene ninguna independienzindependiencia solo depende de sus acreedores. Rusia por lo menos con sanciones sabe maniobrar usando sus recursos, o sus reservas de oro que tiene 10 veces más que nosotros y son la sexta del mundo y tiene la confianza de mercados asiáticos que hoy en día son los que más producen del mundo.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Huele que a Putin le quedan semanas en el puesto y posiblemente de vida.
> 
> Los boyardos tienen que estar moviendose ya ante la debacle de Z.



La enigmatica Z, pero si esta claro desde el principio Z de ZAR, LOCO ZAR.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Así es. A los chinos se les paga por adelantado, y no aceptan rublos, y Rusia no tiene acceso a divisa extranjera. Game over, fácil y rápido.



Perdido estás…








Bancos rusos se unen a la alternativa china del SWIFT


Varios bancos rusos están utilizando el Sistema Internacional de Pagos de China (CIPS), en lugar del SWIFT, informa un alto cargo del Banco Central de




www.tipo-de-cambio.com





La siguiente vas a la nevera…


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Y quien compra la deuda esoañola sino el BCE, de verdad tu piensas que un país que ha tenido la burbuja inmobiliaria más grande del mundo en proporción a su economía, que más Industria ha destrozado, que más a descendido el PIB en el mundo con la falsa pandemia va a ver alguien que le preste sino es el BCE que tiene que estar perpetuamente rescatándola, con eso el país no tiene ninguna independienza solo depende de sus acreedores. Rusia por lo menos con sanciones sabe maniobrar usando sus recursos, o sus reservas de oro que tiene 10 veces más que nosotros y son la sexta del mundo y tiene la confianza de mercados asiáticos que hoy en día son los que más producen del mundo.



Que tiene la confianza de mercados asiaticos??????

madre mia


----------



## Fauna iberica (10 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Otro hijo de perra que se hecha atrás, es que es ya tan fuerte , es tal el grado al que están llegando que hasta las marujas consumidoras del sálvame se están dando cuenta.


----------



## Lego. (10 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El ISIS rubio:


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (10 Mar 2022)

*Cómo la resistencia ucraniana aleja en realidad el fantasma de una III Guerra Mundial*

*Afortunadamente, ni Ucrania ni Volodimir Zelenski optaron por la vía de la capitulación. La resistencia puede haber merecido la pena.*

Al defenderse de esta agresión, Ucrania se defiende de paso de las siguientes. Intenta romper un círculo vicioso consistente en ocupación-autonomía vigilada-independencia-nueva ocupación. Se resiste a ser un pelele en manos de un niño caprichoso. Estas dos semanas de guerra han provocado decenas de miles de bajas entre los ucranianos, bajas que podrían haberse evitado con una rendición el primer día o con la aceptación de entrada de un nuevo gobierno del Yanukovich de turno. Ahora bien, también han dejado una certeza: si Rusia quiere hacer su voluntad en lo que considera su "espacio vital", va a tener que pagar un precio carísimo. Suficientemente caro como para pensárselo dos veces en futuras ocasiones.









Cómo la resistencia ucraniana aleja en realidad el fantasma de una III Guerra Mundial


Afortunadamente, ni Ucrania ni Volodimir Zelenski optaron por la vía de la capitulación. La resistencia puede haber merecido la pena.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## LIRDISM (10 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Que tiene la confianza de mercados asiaticos??????
> 
> madre mia



Quien tiene un acuerdo para hacer un gaseoducto nuevo con Rusia.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (10 Mar 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> No, no... pero es sintomático que no quieras saber quién es.



¿Sabes los nombres de los miles de rusos detenidos por protestar contra la invasion?


----------



## Trajanillo (10 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> No tienes mucha idea de economia.
> 
> Cuando no tienes deuda a ese nivel es por justo lo contrario. Todo el sistema monetario internacional esta basado en la confianza en que vas a devolver el prestamo. Si tienes ese nivel de deuda tan bajo 15% es por que nadie te presta, por que no se fian de que lo vayas a devolver.
> 
> La prueba la tienes en los oligarcas venezolanos que dejaron sus millones en bancos rusos. Ha dicho loco zar que no se lo va a devolver por lo que esta pasando Rusia en este momento.



O sea que ahora tener poca deuda es malo y tener el 120% del PIB en deuda es bueno. Y donde dices que te sacaste la carrera de economicas?


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Quien tiene un acuerdo para hacer un gaseoducto nuevo con Rusia.



Que tiene que ver eso con los mercados asiaticos y mundiales.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> O sea que ahora tener poca deuda es malo y tener el 120% del PIB en deuda es bueno. Y donde dices que te sacaste la carrera de economicas?



Estas diciendo una burrada.

No te voy a rebatir nada, investiga.


----------



## WN62 (10 Mar 2022)

Otra emboscada:


----------



## crocodile (10 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


> Nada, que la guerra sigue.



Los rusos deben negociar directamente con los amos yankees no con los muñecos ukronazis


----------



## Xan Solo (10 Mar 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> ¿Sabes los nombres de los miles de rusos detenidos por protestar contra la invasion?



Es que soy español, y este es un periodista ESPAÑOL... 

¿Vale para algo -en tu criterio- ser español? ¿O sólo es para pasear la banderita?


----------



## Salamandra (10 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



¿Y eso sería aceptado por los tribunales?. Porque pudo ser antes y no ahora y porque relación no significa responsabilidad.

¿Esto no tendrá consecuencia en las grandes fortunas?


----------



## Desencantado (10 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> La enigmatica Z, pero si esta claro desde el principio Z de ZAR, LOCO ZAR.



Lástima que Zar se escriba con T...


----------



## Seronoser (10 Mar 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Cómo la resistencia ucraniana aleja en realidad el fantasma de una III Guerra Mundial*
> 
> *Afortunadamente, ni Ucrania ni Volodimir Zelenski optaron por la vía de la capitulación. La resistencia puede haber merecido la pena.*
> 
> ...


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 976911



ese esquema esta mal falta la tuerca shojson y el tornillo sverik para el buje compresor


----------



## Tales. (10 Mar 2022)

Vaya HOSTIAS A MANO ABIERTA se está llevando el khanato


----------



## computer_malfuction (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

Desencantado dijo:


> Lástima que Zar se escriba con T...



Era un FAKE, mi coña, era un fake, ir corriendo a publicarlo en el hilo de faces otanistas

Vaya tela....


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Mar 2022)

el mafioso éste no va a poder vender el club deprisa y corriendo, como quería


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (10 Mar 2022)

No creo que una guerra nuclear sea tan mala: moririan muchos moronegros y Europa dejaria de ser atractiva a la inmigracion.


----------



## keylargof (10 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Perdido estás…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oyes campanas pero no sabes donde


----------



## computer_malfuction (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Y manteniendo todo eso tiene una deuda ínfima en cambio España está en ruina con la deuda que tiene del 120% la pública y entre el 200-300% la privada y vive de la impresora europea. Si ponemos el PIB por paridad del poder adquisitivo el PIB ruso sube a 4 billones y sexta potencia mundial y España se queda en 2 billones.



Cuando esto acabe, Rusia sera una de las grandes perdedoras, Bajara de divisíon, ahora jugaba en 1º, pero pasará a..... DEPENDER DE CHINA, y eso a los rusos no les va a hacer gracia.

Acuerdate de esto.


----------



## César Borgia (10 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> el mafioso éste no va a poder vender el club deprisa y corriendo, como quería
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 976973


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (10 Mar 2022)

Interesante de ver.




Aquí las intervenciones de Rafael Poch.


Spoiler


----------



## Trajanillo (10 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Estas diciendo una burrada.
> 
> No te voy a rebatir nada, investiga.



Una burrada, pero si es lo que acabas de decir tu, que tiene baja la deuda porque no se fían y para que se va a endeudar si no le hace falta?
Joder es que sois como ovejas...


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Hoy reunión de los ministros de exteriores en Turquía.
> * EEUU no quiere los cazas de combate que le da Polonia.
> * Se denuncia el bombardeo de un hospital infantil en Mariúpol.
> * Rusia va a romper relaciones con España muy pronto.
> ...



buen mozo hoy has quedado con buena moza con tierras y ganado o ya estas casado?


----------



## LIRDISM (10 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Que tiene que ver eso con los mercados asiaticos y mundiales.



Hombre, China es el mayor productor del mundo y a nivel mundial lo que diga China influye en los mercados, además te prohíben el sistema Mastercard y Vida pero China viene al rescate con unionPay. Los países asiáticos que tienen armamento y laxismo con Rusia la van a apoyar como uno de los países que más vs a crecer del mundo los próximos años como Vietnam. Rusia tiene aliados que le van a apoyar sino no se mete en esto, supongo que han calculado lo que podía pasar.


----------



## Ufo (10 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>





Nunca te fies de un inglés


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Golpe a los dulces industriales por la guerra de Ucrania: el sector avisa de que solo tiene aceite para producir entre dos y cuatro semanas más*
> 
> 
> *Los productos más expuestos de las empresas españolas son las galletas, bollería y pastelería, entre otros*
> ...



escasez de doritos y campurrianas se esperaba


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (10 Mar 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Es que soy español, y este es un periodista ESPAÑOL...
> 
> ¿Vale para algo -en tu criterio- ser español? ¿O sólo es para pasear la banderita?



La suerte de un tipo comunista que dice ser periodista, detenido en Polonia (que no es dominio español) parece ser que por espia, me la pela. 

Comparar eso con las detenciones de miles ciudadanos rusos en Rusia por manifestarse en contra de las acciones de su presidente es aberrante. Pero alla tu, el cerebro del giliprogre random carece de las conexiones neuronales necesarias para funcionar correctamente.


----------



## computer_malfuction (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Mar 2022)

Bueno, poco a poco…algo de lo que estaba pasando estos años…ántrax como guerra biológica…








Безпалько: США занервничали – Россия может получить секретную информацию из биолабораторий на Украине


Анатолий Антонов назвал нервозной реакцию США на обвинения в разработке биологического оружия. Член Совета по межнациональным отношениям при президенте РФ Богдан Безпалько в беседе с «ПолитРоссией» объяснил, из-за чего занервничал Вашингтон.




politros.com





El equipo militar ruso que se trasladó hace dos años a Italia iba dirigido por el mayor experto en ántrax ruso. Y si uno va al CDC y mira los síntomas de ántrax pulmonar curiosamente son los del COVID.

Las vacunas del ántrax son 3 ó 5 pinchazos, depende del tratamiento.

Y las mascarillas si protegen de las esporas del ántrax si no están en grandes cantidades (ventilación)…


----------



## Justo Bueno (10 Mar 2022)

Pillo sirio en Novorussia!! Grande Harman, nuestro bot preferido.

Un saludo a los foreros de bien, los de mal ya están en el ignooooree


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Hombre, China es el mayor productor del mundo y a nivel mundial lo que diga China influye en los mercados, además te prohíben el sistema Mastercard y Vida pero China viene al rescate con unionPay. Los países asiáticos que tienen armamento y laxismo con Rusia la van a apoyar como uno de los países que más vs a crecer del mundo los próximos años como Vietnam. Rusia tiene aliados que le van a apoyar sino no se mete en esto, supongo que han calculado lo que podía pasar.



Todos los analistas indican que el loco zar pensaba que sería una victoria rapida, de días. Que la factura que tendría que pagar china seria poca, y que encima saldría fortalecido, para poder pagar esa factura y encima ser más rico.
Esta saliendo al revés. Dudo que los chinos mantengan su postura con Rusia.

Lo veremos.

Por cierto, esta a punto de entrar en Shock todo el sistema monetario ruso.


----------



## computer_malfuction (10 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> escasez de doritos y campurrianas se esperaba



La culpa es de Vladimiro.Lo dijo ayer Pinocho.


----------



## Seronoser (10 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Te lo traduzco:
Rusia ya le ha pillado el truco a las "negociaciones" ucranianas.


----------



## paconan (10 Mar 2022)

Con pinzas
*Crisis de Chernobyl: Lukashenko se vuelve contra Putin y envía especialistas para asegurar la planta nuclear*
*El presidente de BIELORRUSIA, Alexander Lukashenko, parece haber socavado a su aliado Vladimir Putin cuando envía especialistas para asegurar la planta de energía nuclear de Chernobyl.*
Se produce después de que, según los informes, Rusia desconectó Chernobyl de la red eléctrica, según las fuerzas ucranianas. Ukrenergo, el operador de red estatal ucraniano, incluso escribió en una publicación de Telegram que "no hay posibilidad" de restaurar las líneas debido a la acumulación militar de Rusia. 

Ukrenergo escribió: “Debido a las acciones militares de los ocupantes rusos, la planta de energía nuclear en Chernobyl fue completamente desconectada de la red eléctrica. La central nuclear no tiene suministro eléctrico.
“Las acciones militares están en curso, por lo que no hay posibilidad de restaurar las líneas”.
Pero ahora parece que Bielorrusia, tradicionalmente aliado de Rusia, ha intervenido para ayudar.
Las fuerzas rusas tomaron el control de la planta de Chernobyl el mes pasado durante la brutal "invasión a gran escala" de Ucrania que aún continúa. 

Ucrania dijo el miércoles que existía el riesgo de una fuga de radiación en Chernobyl después de que Rusia cortó la electricidad.
Incluso dijo que el país estaba a 48 horas de ventilar material radiactivo a la atmósfera.
El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Ucrania, Dmytro Kuleba, tuiteó: “Los generadores diésel de reserva tienen una capacidad de 48 horas para alimentar la central nuclear de Chernobyl. Después de eso, los sistemas de enfriamiento de la instalación de almacenamiento de combustible nuclear gastado se detendrán, lo que hará que las fugas de radiación sean inminentes”.
Pero el organismo de control nuclear de la ONU, la Agencia Internacional de Energía Atómica, no vio "ningún impacto crítico en la seguridad".
Rusia, a cambio, golpeó a las fuerzas ucranianas con acusaciones de atacar líneas eléctricas y una subestación que alimenta la planta de energía.


Pero Kuleba pidió un alto el fuego de Rusia para permitir que las unidades de reparación rectifiquen los problemas en la planta.

En cambio, parece que Lukashenko rectificará esos problemas él mismo en un movimiento que puede enojar a su aliado, Putin. 

Pero Chernobyl no es la única planta nuclear en Ucrania que las tropas rusas han controlado.

Rusia también capturó una de las cuatro plantas de energía nuclear en funcionamiento de Ucrania, Zaporizhzhia, después de recibir fuego de su artillería.


Se dice que el personal de la planta está bajo vigilancia armada y se le prohíbe realizar cualquier acción. 

Y, según los informes, más de 100 trabajadores de la planta de Chernobyl han estado atrapados allí durante dos semanas mientras las fuerzas rusas rodean el perímetro de la planta. 

Según los informes, otros 200 guardias ucranianos que estaban a cargo de la seguridad cuando los rusos atacaron también están atrapados allí.

La planta nuclear de Chernobyl es también el sitio del peor accidente nuclear del mundo que ocurrió en 1986.









Chernobyl crisis: Lukashenko turns on Putin to secure nuclear plant


BELARUSIAN President Alexander Lukashenko appears to have undermined his ally Vladimir Putin as he sends in specialists to secure the Chernobyl nuclear power plant.




www.express.co.uk


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (10 Mar 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> ¿Sabes los nombres de los miles de rusos detenidos por protestar contra la invasion?



Si ...por ejemplo el matrimonio formado por Nadie y Nadia Propagandovich OTANov.


----------



## computer_malfuction (10 Mar 2022)

Ahora si que Vladimiro está acabado.


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Seguramente están diciendo que lo crearon (covid), y no que estuvieran experimentado con el covid en murciélagos. No?



batman y sobre todo batgril les van a dar la del pulpo, robin es mas bien de Ignatius


----------



## arriondas (10 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Así actúan los perros otanistas , señalando y poniendo en la picota pública a todo aquel que no comulga con su discurso único.
> El Julián no es santo de mi devoción, pero ese juntaletras a sueldo de la OTAN, es un trozo de mierda con patas y un miserable.



Conque doxeando... El Pérez Triana acaba de demostrar lo que es, un auténtico hijo de la gran puta, aunque viendo su cara de lombriz y su mirada era algo que ya intuía. Chupapollas de la OTAN, ya que escribe en la Revista Ejércitos, que como dijo Pedro Baños es un apéndice de esa organización.

Publicando datos privados, personales, de otros. Algo que puede ser peligroso, porque una vez que los publican no resulta muy difícil dar con esa persona o con sus familiares. Imagino que le habrá denunciado, es lo mínimo en estos casos.

Puedes estar en contra de las opiniones de alguien, pero lo que ha hecho el gilipollas ese está muy pero que muy mal. Es algo propio de una mala persona, lo que es Pérez Triana.


----------



## Ufo (10 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Con pinzas
> *Crisis de Chernobyl: Lukashenko se vuelve contra Putin y envía especialistas para asegurar la planta nuclear*
> *El presidente de BIELORRUSIA, Alexander Lukashenko, parece haber socavado a su aliado Vladimir Putin cuando envía especialistas para asegurar la planta de energía nuclear de Chernobyl.*
> Se produce después de que, según los informes, Rusia desconectó Chernobyl de la red eléctrica, según las fuerzas ucranianas. Ukrenergo, el operador de red estatal ucraniano, incluso escribió en una publicación de Telegram que "no hay posibilidad" de restaurar las líneas debido a la acumulación militar de Rusia.
> ...



Según la prensa anglo los ucranianos ya están a las afueras de Moscú.... Propaganda


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



20000 millones de euros pierden al dia aprox.
Cada día su gente más en contra.
...


paconan dijo:


> Con pinzas
> *Crisis de Chernobyl: Lukashenko se vuelve contra Putin y envía especialistas para asegurar la planta nuclear*
> *El presidente de BIELORRUSIA, Alexander Lukashenko, parece haber socavado a su aliado Vladimir Putin cuando envía especialistas para asegurar la planta de energía nuclear de Chernobyl.*
> Se produce después de que, según los informes, Rusia desconectó Chernobyl de la red eléctrica, según las fuerzas ucranianas. Ukrenergo, el operador de red estatal ucraniano, incluso escribió en una publicación de Telegram que "no hay posibilidad" de restaurar las líneas debido a la acumulación militar de Rusia.
> ...



Está pegando con su pais......
La que ha liado el loco zar les va a repercutir no solo en esto, este Cara Cerdo lo pagará.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (10 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Si ...por ejemplo el matrimonio formado por Nadie y Nadia Propagandovich OTANov.



Como troll no te veo mucho futuro.


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> "Sus intentos, mientras derraman sangre, de encontrar armas biológicas y químicas en todo el mundo. Hemos encontrado sus propios productos. Hemos encontrado su material biológico. Resulta que todo ocurría en Ucrania".



aunque sale pelin derroida melafo a muerte o algo


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Conque doxeando... El Pérez Triana acaba de demostrar lo que es, un auténtico hijo de la gran puta, aunque viendo su cara de lombriz y su mirada era algo que ya intuía. Chupapollas de la OTAN, ya que escribe en la Revista Ejércitos, que como dijo Pedro Baños es un apéndice de esa organización.
> 
> Publicando datos privados, personales, de otros. Algo que puede ser peligroso, porque una vez que los publican no resulta muy difícil dar con esa persona o con sus familiares. Imagino que le habrá denunciado, es lo mínimo en estos casos.
> 
> Puedes estar en contra de las opiniones de alguien, pero lo que ha hecho el gilipollas ese está muy pero que muy mal. Es algo propio de una mala persona, lo que es Pérez Triana.



Pero si tu estas en Rusia. A ti en que te afecta????


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (10 Mar 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Como troll no te veo mucho futuro.



Pues llevo 15 años por aquí.


----------



## crocodile (10 Mar 2022)

Cuando hacen esto es que se van a quedar con media Ucrania.

Putin ha puesto en marcha NESARA. > TRADUCCIÓN: Los habitantes de los territorios liberados de Ucrania verán condonadas sus deudas y reducidas las tarifas de los servicios públicos
Los ciudadanos de Ucrania que viven en los territorios liberados del régimen de Kiev verán canceladas todas sus deudas. En el territorio de la región de Zaporozhye, incluido Melitopol, que está bajo el control del ejército ruso, se emiten los correspondientes mensajes por radio.
Estamos hablando de la cancelación de todas las obligaciones de préstamos bancarios y empréstitos, así como del pago de las facturas de electricidad. Al mismo tiempo, las tarifas del gas y la calefacción se reducirán a las tarifas domésticas.
También se señala que se apoyará a los agricultores locales en la realización de la campaña de siembra y que se les permitirá entrar en el mercado ruso para vender sus productos. Además, los agricultores tienen la oportunidad de comprar semillas, combustible y lubricantes y fertilizantes a precios rusos más bajos.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (10 Mar 2022)

Parece que tenemos un SU-57 en acción en este vídeo:




Por forma y sonido lo parece:


----------



## gargamelix (10 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Con pinzas
> *Crisis de Chernobyl: Lukashenko se vuelve contra Putin y envía especialistas para asegurar la planta nuclear*



Y por qué se vuelve contra Putin? tabloide inglés subnormalizando más aún a sus lectores. Que poco los quieren.

El empleado de Putin envía técnicos porque la tiene al lado y no quiere volver a comer lechugas fosforitas. Hace bien y Putin le pondrá otra medalla.


----------



## paconan (10 Mar 2022)

No se ha llegado a un acuerdo de alto el fuego, dijo el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania, Dmytro Kuleba, en una conferencia de prensa después de las conversaciones con el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergei Lavrov.


----------



## poppom (10 Mar 2022)

ataraxxio dijo:


> soy Ataraxio, por alguna razón @calopez me ha bloqueado la cuenta y no me deja comentar.
> 
> Si la censura ya ha llegado a este foro , la guerra va en serio !
> 
> ...



Porque estabas contando la verdad del conflicto


----------



## Seronoser (10 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Con pinzas
> *Crisis de Chernobyl: Lukashenko se vuelve contra Putin y envía especialistas para asegurar la planta nuclear*
> *El presidente de BIELORRUSIA, Alexander Lukashenko, parece haber socavado a su aliado Vladimir Putin cuando envía especialistas para asegurar la planta de energía nuclear de Chernobyl.*
> Se produce después de que, según los informes, Rusia desconectó Chernobyl de la red eléctrica, según las fuerzas ucranianas. Ukrenergo, el operador de red estatal ucraniano, incluso escribió en una publicación de Telegram que "no hay posibilidad" de restaurar las líneas debido a la acumulación militar de Rusia.
> ...




"se vuelve contra Putin", joder con los british, tienen el ass on fire!!


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (10 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Pues llevo 15 años por aquí.



Se nota. Eres incapaz de echar a volar.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (10 Mar 2022)

Algo están tramando los rusos:


----------



## Icibatreuh (10 Mar 2022)

Me imagino que ya se habrá puesto este video. *Lo más claro filmado hasta ahora.*

El machaque a la columna de tanques parece de tiro al plato, parece de videojuegos, les dan uno uno. Terrible


----------



## arriondas (10 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Pero si tu estas en Rusia. A ti en que te afecta????



Porque soy una persona normal. Y una de las cosas que más detesto en este mundo es a los chivatos.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Con pinzas
> *Crisis de Chernobyl: Lukashenko se vuelve contra Putin y envía especialistas para asegurar la planta nuclear*
> *El presidente de BIELORRUSIA, Alexander Lukashenko, parece haber socavado a su aliado Vladimir Putin cuando envía especialistas para asegurar la planta de energía nuclear de Chernobyl.*
> Se produce después de que, según los informes, Rusia desconectó Chernobyl de la red eléctrica, según las fuerzas ucranianas. Ukrenergo, el operador de red estatal ucraniano, incluso escribió en una publicación de Telegram que "no hay posibilidad" de restaurar las líneas debido a la acumulación militar de Rusia.
> ...



La central se mantiene gracias a las lineas de alta tensión que llegan desde Belarus, ayer el payaso de la polla envió a unos asesinos a volarlas, pues va hasta las trancas de cocaina y le importa todo tres cohones, pinzas.


----------



## keylargof (10 Mar 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Es que soy español, y este es un periodista ESPAÑOL...
> 
> ¿Vale para algo -en tu criterio- ser español? ¿O sólo es para pasear la banderita?



Español? Ése es un cerdo etarra, espero que le den palizas a diario en los 10 años que se va a pasar en la trena, y le peguen un navajazo en el cuello justo el día que salga, y que lo vea su familia desangrarse como el cerdo que es


----------



## ataraxxio (10 Mar 2022)

poppom dijo:


> Porque estabas contando la verdad del conflicto





*“La primera víctima de la guerra es la verdad.”*

“No hay hombre de nación alguna que, habiendo tomado a la naturaleza por guía, no pueda llegar a la verdad.”
CICERÓN

“Hay que tener el valor de decir la verdad, sobre todo cuando se habla de la verdad.”
PLATÓN

“Las grandes masas sucumbirán más fácilmente a una gran mentira que a una pequeña.”
ADOLF HITLER


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> A que volvemos al aceite de palma...



antes tienes
aceite de soja
aceite de colza para consumo humano
aceite cacahuete
sebo como antiguamente
aceite de semillas varias
etc..


----------



## Dylan Leary (10 Mar 2022)

Aceite de oliva de Hacendado subiendo 2€ más la garrafa de 5L








ACEITE OLIVA SABOR SUAVE (TAPON ROJO), HACENDADO, GARRAFA 5 lDetalle del producto  19,75


----------



## computer_malfuction (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Albion (10 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Me imagino que ya se habrá puesto este video. *Lo más claro filmado hasta ahora.*
> 
> El machaque a la columna de tanques parece de tiro al plato, parece de videojuegos, les dan uno uno. Terrible



Pregunta de lego para los que entiendan de esto: supongo que es fuego artillero y no de mortero, en ese caso, viendo lo plano que es el paisaje ¿a qué distancia están situados? ¿es fácil esconder esas baterías? ¿que tengan esa capacidad de atacar a una columna implica que los rusos todavía no han conseguido la superioridad aérea? G


----------



## Kartal (10 Mar 2022)

ataraxxio dijo:


> *“La primera víctima de la guerra es la verdad.”*
> 
> “No hay hombre de nación alguna que, habiendo tomado a la naturaleza por guía, no pueda llegar a la verdad.”
> CICERÓN
> ...



"Conocerán la verdad, y la verdad los hará libres."

JESÚS (Juan 8:32)


----------



## computer_malfuction (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## 4motion (10 Mar 2022)

Cuando tenían que estar gritando.

No a la especulación con materias primas y alimentos.

Hijos de puta os vamos a colgar de grúas.

Borregos vacunados TODOS. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Baltasar G thang (10 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Bueno, poco a poco…algo de lo que estaba pasando estos años…ántrax como guerra biológica…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



el problema es que las esporas de antrax te pueden dar no solo antrax en los pulmones sino tb en la piel
y eso se habria notado un huevo porque son lesiones bastante cantosas


----------



## ataraxxio (10 Mar 2022)

Rueda de prensa sobre los laboratorios biológicos hallados en Ucrania.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Mar 2022)

Fuente ukra

Kuleba, luego de negociaciones con Lavrov, dijo que los ultimátum del Kremlin fueron rechazados: Ucrania no se rendirá


----------



## Trajanillo (10 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Que PS acusa de crimenes de guerra, pero porque nos tenemos que poner en la diana?


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (10 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Es más que evidente a estas alturas de la película.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Mar 2022)

Fuente rusa

.............En dirección sur, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF se acercaron a Nikolaev. Después del cerco de la agrupación enemiga, comenzará su destrucción y la limpieza de la ciudad de los constructores navales de los restos de Bandera. Entonces, probablemente, las tropas rusas se trasladarán a Odessa. La estepa, la ausencia de una gran cantidad de barreras de agua y bosques le permiten moverse rápidamente en esta dirección, a diferencia de las regiones del norte y este de Ucrania.

La agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Huliaipole (región de Zaporozhye) está bloqueada. Después de su destrucción, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF pueden concentrarse en la liberación de Zaporozhye. En el norte de la región de Lugansk, el grupo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el área de Severodonetsk está prácticamente rodeado, y en la región de Donetsk se está gestando el cerco del grupo Slavic-Kramatorsk de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Cuando terminen, se liberará una gran cantidad de tropas, que podrán comenzar a avanzar en cualquier dirección, porque las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tienen las unidades más preparadas para el combate en el Donbass. Al mismo tiempo, las tropas rusas están haciendo esfuerzos para evitar los ataques desde los lados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y las incursiones de los DRG enemigos en su retaguardia, que pueden intentar interrumpir el suministro.

Por lo tanto, la táctica del ejército ruso es inmovilizar inicialmente a las principales fuerzas enemigas, luego cortar sus líneas de defensa y rodear grupos individuales. Como resultado de la pérdida de suministros y comunicaciones, la capacidad de combate de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania está disminuyendo rápidamente


----------



## 4motion (10 Mar 2022)

poppom dijo:


> Porque estabas contando la verdad del conflicto



Si ATARAXIO ha caído es porque LOS Francotiradores de la OTAN así lo han ORDENADO.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (10 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Conque doxeando... El Pérez Triana acaba de demostrar lo que es, un auténtico hijo de la gran puta, aunque viendo su cara de lombriz y su mirada era algo que ya intuía. Chupapollas de la OTAN, ya que escribe en la Revista Ejércitos, que como dijo Pedro Baños es un apéndice de esa organización.
> 
> Publicando datos privados, personales, de otros. Algo que puede ser peligroso, porque una vez que los publican no resulta muy difícil dar con esa persona o con sus familiares. Imagino que le habrá denunciado, es lo mínimo en estos casos.
> 
> Puedes estar en contra de las opiniones de alguien, pero lo que ha hecho el gilipollas ese está muy pero que muy mal. Es algo propio de una mala persona, lo que es Pérez Triana.



Se ha hecho famoso por enfrentarse con Risto Mejide, al parecer querían guionizar su intervención en el programa.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Mar 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> el problema es que las esporas de antrax te pueden dar no solo antrax en los pulmones sino tb en la piel
> y eso se habria notado un huevo porque son lesiones bastante cantosas



Guantes…


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> La guerra tiene más de consecuencia que de causa. Se van a intentar tapar los desequilibrios arrastrados con la lamentable situación dada en Ucrania.
> 
> USA ha quedado como el culo, la OTAN está quedando como el culo y la diplomacia Europea como unos inútiles vendidos a intereses externos.
> 
> ...



erio empieza a entrenar viendo fotos de vascas en 6 meses las españolas in maquillaje, peluquería ni permanente, sin uñas chinas va a ser el horror el horror


----------



## Trajanillo (10 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Fuente ukra
> 
> Kuleba, luego de negociaciones con Lavrov, dijo que los ultimátum del Kremlin fueron rechazados: Ucrania no se rendirá



No se rendirá mientras EEUU le diga que no lo haga, en cuanto lo haga se rinde en 10 minutos.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

No nos olvidemos que despues de Ucrania y Rusia, el 3º pais que lo va a pasar muy mal, pero mal, es BIELORUSIA.


----------



## ccartech (10 Mar 2022)

Mas allá de la desinformación con la que inicial el programa , ej. "Peligro Chernóbil" , hay analistas de distinta índole con distintas miradas. 
Vale la pena verlo.
Por cierto excelente el informe que subieron ayer, "Descifrando la Guerra", muchas gracias .


----------



## paconan (10 Mar 2022)

Acabo de recibir la confirmación de Marieluise Beck de que Alemania y Francia están bloqueando el proceso de otorgar a Ucrania el estatus de candidato a la UE. Hay muchas razones burocráticas. Pero ahora estamos muriendo por nuestros valores comunes. Alemania y Francia, por favor, apoyen este paso simbólico.


----------



## Impresionante (10 Mar 2022)

Europa va a disfrutar de lo globalizado

_ “Les aseguro que superaremos la adversidad y haremos todo lo posible para no depender más de Occidente en ningún sector estratégico de nuestra vida que sea de importancia decisiva para nuestro pueblo”. _


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

Si, parecen reclutas de remplazo. Esos jovencitos rusos que hacen la mili obligatoria, y estan más de carne de cañon que otra cosa.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (10 Mar 2022)

Si, la historia de amor de los bolivarianos con la OTAN es de las que emocionan a Spielberg.

Vaya pajas mentales os teneis que montar los voxtontos para no tener que pensar que Cuñascal es el mayor agente juden-wahabi-otanico que tenemos en España. :


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Europa va a disfrutar de lo globalizado
> 
> _ “Les aseguro que superaremos la adversidad y haremos todo lo posible para no depender más de Occidente en ningún sector estratégico de nuestra vida que sea de importancia decisiva para nuestro pueblo”. _
> 
> ...


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (10 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Cuando hacen esto es que se van a quedar con media Ucrania.
> 
> Putin ha puesto en marcha NESARA. > TRADUCCIÓN: Los habitantes de los territorios liberados de Ucrania verán condonadas sus deudas y reducidas las tarifas de los servicios públicos
> Los ciudadanos de Ucrania que viven en los territorios liberados del régimen de Kiev verán canceladas todas sus deudas. En el territorio de la región de Zaporozhye, incluido Melitopol, que está bajo el control del ejército ruso, se emiten los correspondientes mensajes por radio.
> ...



Coño en mi pueblo a eso lo llamamos. !!LIBERACIÓN!!


----------



## Trajanillo (10 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Acabo de recibir la confirmación de Marieluise Beck de que Alemania y Francia están bloqueando el proceso de otorgar a Ucrania el estatus de candidato a la UE. Hay muchas razones burocráticas. Pero ahora estamos muriendo por nuestros valores comunes. Alemania y Francia, por favor, apoyen este paso simbólico.



Si dejas entrar a Ucrania te generas un problema gordisimo con Turquia y demás países que han solicitado su entrada...


----------



## computer_malfuction (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Scardanelli (10 Mar 2022)

Turcochinos retrociendo a los urales, su terreno natural...


----------



## Baltasar G thang (10 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Guantes…



no hombre, me referia a que si las hubieran soltado por ahi, aunque los sintomas sean muy parecidos a los del coronavirus, habria mucha gente con antrax cutaneo, que es cantosisimo


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Acabo de recibir la confirmación de Marieluise Beck de que Alemania y Francia están bloqueando el proceso de otorgar a Ucrania el estatus de candidato a la UE. Hay muchas razones burocráticas. Pero ahora estamos muriendo por nuestros valores comunes. Alemania y Francia, por favor, apoyen este paso simbólico.



¿Entre los valores comunes se encuentra el fabricar antrax, botulismo y Sars 2?


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Me imagino que ya se habrá puesto este video. *Lo más claro filmado hasta ahora.*
> 
> El machaque a la columna de tanques parece de tiro al plato, parece de videojuegos, les dan uno uno. Terrible



Ya lo han puesto, la debacle rusa es impresionante, y eso que imagino que la mayoria de reclutas y de armas que se estan enviando a Ucrania aun tienen que salir al terreno de juego previa formacion del personal.

El ejercito ruso va a colapsar en breve, desbandada de unidades enteras, deserciones, cuando la ola vuelva a Moscu el tema se va a poner muy candente en Rusia, golpe de estado y quizas guerra civil y 6.000 cabezas nucleares en medio.

Nuestro problema va a ser evitar que la caida del gigante de pies de barro nos salpique a los demas.

En serio, da miedo.

El nivel de incompentencia de la operacion Z es abrumador.


----------



## Icibatreuh (10 Mar 2022)

Joder, pero si en un minuto de vídeo ves como le dan a 4 / 5 tanques como en un tiro de feria!!

Tienen que estar acojonados, no se puede avanzar sin cobertura área o cualquier otra protección.

Los van a ir cazando uno a uno.


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 976950



te agradezco el desestresado no como otros que se hacen los locos


----------



## Impresionante (10 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Si, parecen reclutas de remplazo. Esos jovencitos rusos que hacen la mili obligatoria, y estan más de carne de cañon que otra cosa.



Y dónd eestán? Y cuándo?


----------



## 4motion (10 Mar 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Como con el COVIK. No hubo ni una sola cadena que expusiera una teoría diferente o una duda o algo que se saliera del discurso oficial. Bueno, miento, hicieron una entrevista patética a Miguel Bosé. Ahora es lo mismo. Salen hablando de terror, de bombardeos indiscriminados, de matanzas y la ONU da una cifra oficial de 300 muertos. Sí, toda vida es sagrada y es una tragedia que esas personas hayan fallecido en una guerra pero no es la masacre que nos están diciendo. Y lo que más me jode es que todo este discurso va encaminado a justificar una guerra general contra Rusia. Nuestro políticos, nuestros medios de desinformación, son criminales dementes.



Estos mercenarios trabajan para el Mismo AMO.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Mar 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> no hombre, me referia a que si las hubieran soltado por ahi, aunque los sintomas sean muy parecidos a los del coronavirus, habria mucha gente con antrax cutaneo, que es cantosisimo



Pues no, por aquí en el norte lo llamamos carbunco y casi siempre se confunde con gripe. Para que sea cutáneo tienes que manipular durante mucho tiempo el material contaminado, por ejemplo los restos de un caballo…si te lavas las manos o usas guantes solo pulmonar.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

Miles de rusos abandonan su pais.

Grande loco zar


----------



## Seronoser (10 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Si dejas entrar a Ucrania te generas un problema gordisimo con Turquia y demás países que han solicitado su entrada...



Uy con turquía...y el campo francés y español arruinado.
Nadie quiere a unos eslavos en europa. Ya es suficiente con Polonia y los bálticos.
Más eslavos no.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Y dónd eestán? Y cuándo?



No has visto la cantidad de rusos que parecen crios capturados????


----------



## crocodile (10 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



El sepulturero quiere ser alumno aventajado del otanfato.


----------



## Guanotopía (10 Mar 2022)

¿Las putas de la otan ya sabéis que ahora le tenéis que limpiar el sable a Maduro?





__





Bloomberg - Are you a robot?






www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (10 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> te agradezco el desestresado no como otros que se hacen los locos


----------



## LIRDISM (10 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Todos los analistas indican que el loco zar pensaba que sería una victoria rapida, de días. Que la factura que tendría que pagar china seria poca, y que encima saldría fortalecido, para poder pagar esa factura y encima ser más rico.
> Esta saliendo al revés. Dudo que los chinos mantengan su postura con Rusia.
> 
> Lo veremos.
> ...



Ni de coña Putin pensaba en una victoria rápida, intentó una estrategia rápida con lo peor de sus tropas y fuerzas aerotrasportadas al estilo Checoslovaquia y Afganistán por si había suerte pero era muy difícil. Ucrania ya estaba avisada y había tropas rusas moviéndose durante meses, solo hay que darse una vuelta a la Wikipedia en inglés para darse cuenta que el ejército ucraniano no es pequeño y difícilmente van a caer en una sorpresa, Putin ya se imaginaba una guerra costosa y se supone que ha hecho sus cálculos. Los ucranianos tienen carros de combate T-72, T-80 y empiezan a fabricar una modernización de éste, el T-84 y tienen más de medio millar de éstos, luego tienen 1500 bmp-2 y empiezaban a comprar bmp-3, tienen más de 30 helicópteros de combate mi-35, misiles balísticos, mucha artillería de lanzacohetes y ya tenían misiles anticarro rusos de los buenos de los que usó Hezbollah con Israel con un resultado muy bueno y ahora con todos los misiles que vienen del extranjero pues Rusia sabe que no va a ser fácil. En estos momentos están en igualdad de fuerzas terrestres, lo que está claro es que las fuerzas aéreas ucranianas si son pequeñas para enfrentarse a Rusia, por eso no tiene ningún sentido la ayuda aérea. El problema ucraniano es que no tiene economía , tienen un PIB pequeño y combustible para usar todo su arsenal y lo utilizarán en posiciones defensivas para ahorrar y para Rusia el problema además de la economía es que está bombardeando de manera parcial y está exponiendo a sus unidades. La esperanza rusa es que Ucrania está dividida entre pro y no pro-rusos y es la baza que más van a aprovechar, que no hay una unidad total en el ejército ucraniano.


----------



## ProfeInsti (10 Mar 2022)

*Fracasa la negociación de paz entre los ministros de exteriores 
de Rusia y Ucrania en Turquía!*


----------



## Impresionante (10 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> No has visto la cantidad de rusos que parecen crios capturados????



Eso que se ve, qué es? Quienes son? Dónde es? Cuando es?


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Por lamentable que sea, no es la primera ni la última vez que se hace la guerra en la historia de la humanidad, de hecho en estos momentos hay varias más en curso.
> 
> El caso es que cuando acaba la diplomacia, es lo que hay y aquí el único que esta llorando es USA que no tiene cojones a entrar. La UE no sabe ni por donde le da el aire, así que ni la tengo en cuenta en el análisis.
> 
> ...



desde que se escribe la historia cuando no ha habido al menos una guerra en la tierra?


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> ¿Las putas de la otan ya sabéis que ahora le tenéis que limpiar el sable a Maduro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LIRDISM dijo:


> Ni de coña Putin pensaba en una victoria rápida, intentó una estrategia rápida con lo peor de sus tropas y fuerzas aerotrasportadas al estilo Checoslovaquia y Afganistán por si había suerte pero era muy difícil. Ucrania ya estaba avisada y había tropas rusas moviéndose durante meses, solo hay que darse una vuelta a la Wikipedia en inglés para darse cuenta que el ejército ucraniano no es pequeño y difícilmente van a caer en una sorpresa, Putin ya se imaginaba una guerra costosa y se supone que ha hecho sus cálculos. Los ucranianos tienen carros de combate T-72, T-80 y empiezan a fabricar una modernización de éste, el T-84 y tienen más de medio millar de éstos, luego tienen 1500 bmp-2 y empiezaban a comprar bmp-3, tienen más de 30 helicópteros de combate mi-35, misiles balísticos, mucha artillería de lanzacohetes y ya tenían misiles anticarro rusos de los buenos de los que usó Hezbollah con Israel con un resultado muy bueno y ahora con todos los misiles que vienen del extranjero pues Rusia sabe que no va a ser fácil. En estos momentos están en igualdad de fuerzas terrestres, lo que está claro es que las fuerzas aéreas ucranianas si son pequeñas para enfrentarse a Rusia, por eso no tiene ningún sentido la ayuda aérea. El problema ucraniano es que no tiene economía , tienen un PIB pequeño y combustible para usar todo su arsenal y lo utilizarán en posiciones defensivas para ahorrar y para Rusia el problema además de la economía es que está bombardeando de manera parcial y está exponiendo a sus unidades. La esperanza rusa es que Ucrania está dividida entre pro y no pro-rusos y es la baza que más van a aprovechar, que no hay una unidad total en el ejército ucraniano.



Gran parte del fracaso de la invasión rusa, es que los carros de combate, camiones, logistica etc, llevaban gasolina y comida para pocos dias......
No quiero seguir rebatiendote por que ya se da por hecho que el plan del loco zar hace aguas.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (10 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Si dejas entrar a Ucrania te generas un problema gordisimo con Turquia y demás países que han solicitado su entrada...



Dejar entrar a Ucrania crearía un problema a la UE con Turquía porque se lleva años dando largas a los turcos por su falta de respeto por los derechos humanos.

Ucrania no es una democracia diga lo que diga la SER, la COPE y los demás portavoces de la OTAN.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Eso que se ve, qué es? Quienes son? Dónde es? Cuando es?



Supongo que si no lo ves es por que tienes en el IGNORE como la mayoría de los prorusos del foro a gente como yo que sube los videos de soldados rusos muy jovenes capturados llorando.


----------



## paconan (10 Mar 2022)

El ayuntamiento de Mariupol dice que la ciudad está siendo bombardeada nuevamente esta mañana. ( fuente: https://t.me/mariupolrada )


----------



## Impresionante (10 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Supongo que si no lo ves es por que tienes en el IGNORE como la mayoría de los prorusos del foro a gente como yo que sube los videos de soldados rusos muy jovenes capturados llorando.



Si lo veo, pero tú afirmas demasiado, enlazas algo sin saber nada de lo que ha sucedido.

Menudo papelón el de los globalistas


----------



## Guanotopía (10 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Alguien puede explicar como el Gobierno de Ucrania puede alistar a toda su población civil a combatir cuando eso no lo hacen ni en Siria. si eres civil eres civil no eres militar, y por tanto te puedes largar, pues dicen que a los varones no les dejan irse, eso no incumple el convenio de Ginebra y estás cometiendo crímenes de guerra contra tu propia población.



Se necesitan más civiles muertos que en el donbass.


----------



## element (10 Mar 2022)

A juzgar por los videos que circulan la incompetencia del ejército ruso es brutal, ¿no?

Supongo que todo esto es consecuencia del nepotismo y la corrupción del estatismo post-soviético.

Las fuerzas de la OTAN deben estar alucinando.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (10 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Ya lo han puesto, la debacle rusa es impresionante, y eso que imagino que la mayoria de reclutas y de armas que se estan enviando a Ucrania aun tienen que salir al terreno de juego previa formacion del personal.
> 
> El ejercito ruso va a colapsar en breve, desbandada de unidades enteras, deserciones, cuando la ola vuelva a Moscu el tema se va a poner muy candente en Rusia, golpe de estado y quizas guerra civil y 6.000 cabezas nucleares en medio.
> 
> ...



El ejército ruso va a invadir Ucrania.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Aceite de oliva de Hacendado subiendo 2€ más la garrafa de 5L
> 
> 
> 
> ...



supongo que esto se explica por la mayor demanda, porque mucha gente usa girasol para freir. De todas las maneras, menuda jeta


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Si lo veo, pero tú afirmas demasiado, enlazas algo sin saber nada de lo que ha sucedido.
> 
> Menudo papelón el de los globalistas



Son hechos que estan cayendo como moscas.

Hay teorías de todo tipo, que si rusia ha mandado lo peor del pais y lo mejor lo ha dejado para defender otras areas.
Un mal plan.
Corrupción en el ejercito y menos fiero de lo que pintaba...
No atacar a los civiles por eso son mas debiles y pierden mas hombres....


Muchas teorias

Pero caen como moscas.


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Los creadores de "Los polacos no son tontos" presentan: " Los suecos tampoco"



como suelo decir, Suecia va bien


----------



## Impresionante (10 Mar 2022)

element dijo:


> A juzgar por los videos que circulan la incompetencia del ejército ruso es brutal, ¿no?
> 
> Supongo que todo esto es consecuencia del nepotismo y la corrupción del estatismo post-soviético.
> 
> Las fuerzas de la OTAN deben estar alucinando.



Sí, no sé como los globalista otanistas no invaden Rusia en 1 cuarto de hora


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (10 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La central se mantiene gracias a las lineas de alta tensión que llegan desde Belarus, ayer el payaso de la polla envió a unos asesinos a volarlas, pues va hasta las trancas de cocaina y le importa todo tres cohones, pinzas.



Espero, por tu propio bien, que no te creas las polladas que escribes.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Sí, no sé como los globalista otanistas no invaden Rusia en 1 cuarto de hora



Por las armas nucleares. 
Ese país con esa extensión los 1º que los habrían conquistado es........ ruido de tambores ............. CHINA


----------



## arriondas (10 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Eso que se ve, qué es? Quienes son? Dónde es? Cuando es?



Ni se sabe. Aquí el Ejército del Pájaro Azul ha recurrido incluso a videojuegos...


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (10 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> antes tienes
> aceite de soja
> aceite de colza para consumo humano
> aceite cacahuete
> ...



El de oliva sigue comercializandose. Y no es tan caro, salvo que seas un gordo harinoso come fritos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Mar 2022)

La Unión Europea ha llegado al límite de las sanciones financieras contra Rusia, ha dicho Borrell La

Unión Europea ha llegado al límite de sus capacidades en cuanto a las sanciones financieras contra Rusia, ha dicho el diplomático de la UE Josep Borrell.

"Con respecto a las sanciones financieras, por supuesto, siempre se puede ir más allá, pero ya hemos llegado al límite de lo que podemos hacer. Hicimos todo lo que pudimos", dijo Borrell en una entrevista con Franceinfo.


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> O sea que ahora tener poca deuda es malo y tener el 120% del PIB en deuda es bueno. Y donde dices que te sacaste la carrera de economicas?



cuanto mas debes mas es problema de tus acreedores es de primero de ponzi


----------



## Trajanillo (10 Mar 2022)

element dijo:


> A juzgar por los videos que circulan la incompetencia del ejército ruso es brutal, ¿no?
> 
> Supongo que todo esto es consecuencia del nepotismo y la corrupción del estatismo post-soviético.
> 
> Las fuerzas de la OTAN deben estar alucinando.



Y si fuera así, sabiendo que para la OTAN iba a ser un paseo militar porque no lo hacen?


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (10 Mar 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> no hombre, me referia a que si las hubieran soltado por ahi, aunque los sintomas sean muy parecidos a los del coronavirus, habria mucha gente con antrax cutaneo, que es cantosisimo



El ántrax , existe en la naturaleza y en España fue común en décadas pasadas .

En los pueblos lo conocen como carbunco .

Existe vacuna al menos veterinaria.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

El loco zar ha logrado que se vayan los ucranianos de ucrania, y los rusos de rusia.

Un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (10 Mar 2022)

La fuente está prohibida, da sidra.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Profesor Bacterio (10 Mar 2022)

Contra todo pronóstico los drones Bayraktar siguen operando.




Por otro lado algunos de los vehículos basados en el tipo MT-LB que está usando Rusia en la guerra creo que deberían estar más bien en un museo que en los frentes de batalla. Lo mismo digo de los BMP-1 que se han convertido casi en tumbas andantes.


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas utilizaron los últimos aviones de combate Su-57 de quinta generación durante la operación para desnazificar y desmilitarizar Ucrania. Esto se evidencia en imágenes filmadas por un testigo presencial en la región de Zhytomyr. Un avión de combate ruso golpeó una instalación de AFU frente al puente, muy probablemente un puesto de control fortificado
> 
> Cabe destacar que el Su-57 se utilizó como bombardero, aunque es un caza clásico, aunque multifuncional. Teniendo en cuenta que el enemigo en Ucrania utiliza activamente los sistemas portátiles de misiles antiaéreos, los vuelos del Su-57 a altitudes tan bajas pueden ser peligrosos, porque el misil del mismo Stinger tiene un cabezal de referencia infrarrojo (térmico).
> 
> ...



Testing para cuando haya que usarlos mas en serio.


----------



## fieraverde (10 Mar 2022)

• Cruzcampo detiene las entregas y ventas a Rusia.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Mar 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> El ántrax , existe en la naturaleza y en España fue común en décadas pasadas .
> 
> En los pueblos lo conocen como carbunco .
> 
> ...



Estas personas deben recibir cinco dosis de la vacuna (en el músculo): la primera dosis, cuando se identifique el riesgo de una posible exposición, y las dosis restantes, a las 4 semanas, y a los 6, 12 y 18 meses después de la primera dosis.








Vacuna contra el ántrax: MedlinePlus medicinas


Vacuna contra el ántrax: Infórmate sobre efectos secundarios, dosis, precauciones y más en MedlinePlus




medlineplus.gov


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Contra todo pronóstico los drones Bayraktar siguen operando.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Siguiendo la guerra, tengo la sensación de que han mandado lo peor, lo más viejo a esta guerra. Otro motivo más de por que sufren tantas bajas.
La maquinaría más moderna que tiene rusia apenas se ve.


----------



## Magick (10 Mar 2022)

ataraxxio dijo:


> Rueda de prensa sobre los laboratorios biológicos hallados en Ucrania.



Tu no eres Ataraxio, eres un troll.
Ataraxio no postearia mierda de la perra piojosa de rafapal.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (10 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> La Unión Europea ha llegado al límite de las sanciones financieras contra Rusia, ha dicho Borrell La
> 
> Unión Europea ha llegado al límite de sus capacidades en cuanto a las sanciones financieras contra Rusia, ha dicho el diplomático de la UE Josep Borrell.
> 
> "Con respecto a las sanciones financieras, por supuesto, siempre se puede ir más allá, pero ya hemos llegado al límite de lo que podemos hacer. Hicimos todo lo que pudimos", dijo Borrell en una entrevista con Franceinfo.




Campeón ahora te toca ir al frente, coge tu fusil y adelante, con todos los tuyos a la trinchera.

Que fácil es meter a los hijos de otros a defender tus "derechos" individuales.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (10 Mar 2022)

_El economista Michael Hudson ha argumentado durante mucho tiempo que la guerra de EE. UU. contra Rusia fue en realidad una guerra de EE. UU. contra Europa, para mantener a la UE subordinada al capital de EE. UU.

Eso es exactamente lo que está sucediendo ahora: la industria europea se está cerrando a medida que los precios de la energía se disparan debido a las sanciones.


El economista Michael Hudson lo llamó antes de que Rusia invadiera Ucrania: las sanciones de Estados Unidos tienen como objetivo "evitar que la OTAN de Estados Unidos y otros aliados occidentales abran más comercio e inversión con Rusia y China", para mantenerlos "firmemente dentro de la propia órbita económica de Estados Unidos"._





¿Alguien que pueda leer el artículo de Bloomberg y lo pegue traducido? Parece interesante.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (10 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Siguiendo la guerra, tengo la sensación de que han mandado lo peor, lo más viejo a esta guerra. Otro motivo más de por que sufren tantas bajas.
> La maquinaría más moderna que tiene rusia apenas se ve.



En Siria, tanto USA como Rusia se observaban mutuamente para ver qué hacía el otro en cuanto a armamento y tácticas.

No creo que Rusia quiera ir con todo lo gordo para dar más info de la que considere a la OTAN.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Mar 2022)

Si invadieron Iraq porque Powell enseño un frasquito, ¿que habria que hacer con Banderistan? lo de los laboratorios es la puntilla para el payaso cocainomano, por mucho que los mass mierda quieran taparlo.


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (10 Mar 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> • Cruzcampo detiene las entregas y ventas a Rusia.



Jajaja


----------



## César Borgia (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## ferrys (10 Mar 2022)

Sadam no confirmó que tenía armas de destrucción masiva. En cambio el Gobierno americano ha confirmado lo de los laboratorios. 

Es decir igual, igual no es. Pero oiga si para usted es igual yo no voy a convencerle.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



van a echar a la rusas hasta de las producciones porno y el onlyfans, entonces ya vendrá la hambruna brvvvvtal


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## lasoziedad (10 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Por lo poco que he oido por ahí, esto de que las subidas son por Putin y ya está no se lo ha creido ni gente mayor, dicen que antes de navidades ya estabamos con subidas.
Tampoco es que haya oido mucho pero creo que sobradas así se les pueden volver en contra por no cortarse aunque sea un poquito y no tratar a la gente de imbecil a la puta cara. El relato tiene sus limites, puedes manipular la realidad pero hasta cierto punto, al menos eso espero.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



De almohada un oso de peluche.

Es para descojonarse si no fuera por es la puta realidad.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Mar 2022)

Putina Botoxova se llenará de ira y mandará bombardear escuelas, hospitales y residencias de ancianos


----------



## LIRDISM (10 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Siguiendo la guerra, tengo la sensación de que han mandado lo peor, lo más viejo a esta guerra. Otro motivo más de por que sufren tantas bajas.
> La maquinaría más moderna que tiene rusia apenas se ve.



La segunda oleada rusa de las tres que tienen preparada para está guerra, ya venían con t-90 y bmp-3.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> La segunda oleada rusa de las tres que tienen preparada para está guerra, ya venían con t-90 y bmp-3.



He visto muy pocos


----------



## Proletario Blanco (10 Mar 2022)

Inteligencia del Reino Unido dice Rusia está desplegando en Ucrania mercenarios de compañías militares privadas.

Los PMC (Private Military Group) de Rusia, como el grupo Wagner, han sido acusados de cometer crímenes de guerra en varios países como Siria, Libia y la República Centroafricana, mientras que opera en nombre del Estado ruso.


----------



## Perro Viejo (10 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> van a echar a la rusas hasta de las producciones porno y el onlyfans, entonces ya vendrá la hambruna brvvvvtal


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (10 Mar 2022)

Vehículos rusos tipo BMR destrozados.





Los ucranianos usan también sistemas tipo BM-21 grad.





Por primera vez hay evidencia visual de que los ucranianos están usando carros de combate para cargar directamente contra las posiciones rusas. En este vídeo en 0:03 se ve como el carro de combate dispara el arma principal contra supuestamente una posición rusa, el impacto es visible, se ve otra posición ardiendo que supuestamente ha sido alcanzada con anterioridad. La resolución es muy pequeña y no se puede identificar el tipo de vehículo que dispara.


----------



## Guanotopía (10 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Inteligencia del Reino Unido dice Rusia está desplegando en Ucrania mercenarios de compañías militares privadas.
> 
> Los PMC (Private Military Group) de Rusia, como el grupo Wagner, han sido acusados de cometer crímenes de guerra en varios países como Siria, Libia y la República Centroafricana, mientras que opera en nombre del Estado ruso.
> Ver archivo adjunto 977043



Está tardando la otan en ficharlos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Mar 2022)

El bielorruso mañana visita Moscú…








Лукашенко совершит рабочий визит в Россию, в Москве 11 марта переговоры с Путиным - NewsBy


Президент Беларуси Александр Лукашенко совершит рабочий визит в Российскую Федерацию. Об этом БЕЛТА сообщили в пресс-службе белорусского лидера.




newsby.info


----------



## Proletario Blanco (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (10 Mar 2022)

Llorando


----------



## Proletario Blanco (10 Mar 2022)

Equipo destruido, supuestamente ruso en la región de Kyiv. El primero es posiblemente un tanque T-80, el segundo es un BTR-82A.

Suscríbete a nuestro canal de YouTube para todos los videos!


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (10 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Siguiendo la guerra, tengo la sensación de que han mandado lo peor, lo más viejo a esta guerra. Otro motivo más de por que sufren tantas bajas.
> La maquinaría más moderna que tiene rusia apenas se ve.




Cierto, tienen cosas mucho mejores, apenas se ven carros de combate T-90 por ejemplo.


----------



## Viricida (10 Mar 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> El ántrax , existe en la naturaleza y en España fue común en décadas pasadas .
> 
> En los pueblos lo conocen como carbunco .
> 
> ...



Karl Marx padecia de esto y puede que fuera lo que acabara matandole.


----------



## LIRDISM (10 Mar 2022)

La justificación ya lo hicieran y no fue por esto, fue por la influencia de la OTAN y que Ucrania pretendía adquirir armas nucleares, éste es el comunicado de Lavrov.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Mar 2022)

Poco a poco vamos viendo como se posicionan los asiáticos, ahora Toyota no se va de Rusia…








Toyota не планирует уходить с российского рынка - NewsBy


Toyota не планирует уходить с российского авторынка и закрывать завод в Санкт-Петербурге, сообщили в пресс-службе автопроизводителя.




newsby.info


----------



## Proletario Blanco (10 Mar 2022)

Se afirmó que varios voluntarios de #España se han unido a las "Fuerzas de Defensa Territorial" de Ucrania.

Las supuestas fotos de los combatientes españoles muestran a algunos de ellos con ametralladoras PKM y un rifle de francotirador ucraniano UKROP UAR-10 con un supresor.
T.me/guerraucraniarusia


----------



## lasoziedad (10 Mar 2022)

Esos antiaereos son ucranianos y los vehiculos no llevan marcas rusas. Todo eso tan interesante una puta patraña. Y asi con casi todo.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (10 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>




Joder, ¿el avión de la foto no es un Skyhawk de ataque a tierra o me lo parece a mi? Sino lo es es una copia rusa del Skyhawk que supongo que datará de la misma época.

Esos aviones ya los usaba Argentina en la guerra de las Malvinas para atacar a la flota inglesa en el estrecho de San Carlos y eran viejos ya entonces.


----------



## LIRDISM (10 Mar 2022)

Parece el mismo sitio donde atacó un dron ucraniano, lo digo por el tanque en llamas y luego el tanque ucraniano destroza un bmp-2.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Mar 2022)

Nada es descartable


----------



## LIRDISM (10 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Esos antiaereos son ucranianos y los vehiculos no llevan marcas rusas. Todo eso tan interesante una puta patraña. Y asi con casi todo.



Y por encima una zona rodeada.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (10 Mar 2022)

Aviso de redirección


----------



## mazuste (10 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Mire usted que ya lo dijo Putin hace años: "sacad los dineros de occidente, porque os lo van a robar..."
Y, efectivamente, porque es su naturaleza. Están caninos.


----------



## Abstenuto (10 Mar 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Es más que evidente a estas alturas de la película.



¿Por qué Rusia no accede a evacuar a mujeres y niños al oeste de Ucrania? No veo el problema


----------



## LIRDISM (10 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Joder, ¿el avión de la foto no es un Skyhawk de ataque a tierra o me lo parece a mi? Sino lo es es una copia rusa del Skyhawk que supongo que datará de la misma época.
> 
> Esos aviones ya los usaba Argentina en la guerra de las Malvinas para atacar a la flota inglesa en el estrecho de San Carlos y eran viejos ya entonces.



¿Donde has visto eso?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (10 Mar 2022)

VOX Vicepresidencia y 3 consejerías + presidencia de las Cortes


----------



## bangkoriano (10 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Pelirroja de bote, pestañas postizas...joder, que ascazo dan las americanas, como para fiarte.



E incapacitada capilar


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

(rumor) El estado mayor ucro da por perdido al ejercito en el donbass. La única tarea que se les encomienda es tratar de retrasar todo lo posible la ofensiva ruski.


----------



## eltonelero (10 Mar 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> ¿Por qué Rusia no accede a evacuar a mujeres y niños al oeste de Ucrania? No veo el problema



porque los valientes soldados ucranianos los utilizarían como escudos para huir.


----------



## Seronoser (10 Mar 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> ¿Por qué Rusia no accede a evacuar a mujeres y niños al oeste de Ucrania? No veo el problema



Pues que luego los usarán nuevamente como escudos en alguna otra ciudad


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Uy con turquía...y el campo francés y español arruinado.
> Nadie quiere a unos eslavos en europa. Ya es suficiente con Polonia y los bálticos.
> Más eslavos no.



sin embargo eslavas buenorras....................


----------



## LIRDISM (10 Mar 2022)

Por fín alguien se ha dado cuenta. Es una guerra que Rusia sabía que iba a ser difícil por lo que queda claro, que fueron a está guerra porque no había opción.Aunque en la segunda ola, Rusia ya empieza a desplegar mejores soldados y material y el Bmp-2 sigue siendo un buen ifv, no hace falta soltar demasiados bmp-3.


----------



## Abstenuto (10 Mar 2022)

El tema de los laboratorios es probablemente secundario, aunque tiene más pinta de ser cierto viendo la respuesta de Victoria Nuland a Marco Rubio en el Congreso de EEUU. La guerra está justificada desde el momento en que la entrada de Ucrania en la OTAN (forzada tras el golpe de estado en 2014, había prisa) de un gobierno abiertamente hostil a Rusia (elementos neonazis, nacionalistas de extrema derecha rusófobos) es cuestión de tiempo


----------



## Guanotopía (10 Mar 2022)

Los sanciones a Rusia que afecten sólo a Europa, ¿capisci?


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Mar 2022)

Claro, claro, propaganda, por eso los camaradas chinos se han puesto como basiliscos y están pidiendo explicaciones a la momia, menuda hostias tenenis los follabastardos.


----------



## ferrys (10 Mar 2022)

Ha estallado el tema de los laboratios.









Tucker Carlson: Someone needs to explain why there are dangerous biological weapons in Ukraine


Tucker Carlson reacts to claims the U.S. is funding bio labs in the Ukraine on 'Tucker Carlson Tonight.'




www.foxnews.com


----------



## lasoziedad (10 Mar 2022)

El enganche estaria al reves, el camion esta enganchado por detras y el antiaereo por delante.
El camión, que tampoco es ruso, iba remolcando el antiaereo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

element dijo:


> A juzgar por los videos que circulan la incompetencia del ejército ruso es brutal, ¿no?
> 
> Supongo que todo esto es consecuencia del nepotismo y la corrupción del estatismo post-soviético.
> 
> Las fuerzas de la OTAN deben estar alucinando.



Principalmente es propaganda y luego lo que uno quiera creer o no.


----------



## Abstenuto (10 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Pues que luego los usarán nuevamente como escudos en alguna otra ciudad



Hombre, eso cantaría mucho y sería muy fácil exponer el truco. De todos los rusos lograrían tener terreno libre para entrar a sangre y fuego en Kíev, Járkov o Mariupol


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> • Cruzcampo detiene las entregas y ventas a Rusia.



como que les hacen un favor beber cerveza con sabor pis de rata chiclana y caballo percheron buff ahí al probarla entendí la frase esa de, el sufrido pueblo andaluz


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Mar 2022)

_Ejque _las sanciones no sirven para nada...


----------



## six six six the number.. (10 Mar 2022)

El ejército ruso está fallando miserablemente en Ucrania: Videos y fotos


Las fuerzas rusas sufren una gran escasez de combustible, alimentos y municiones, lo que ha provocado que las tropas hayan saqueado tiendas.




israelnoticias.com


----------



## Impresionante (10 Mar 2022)

Medvedev :_ El gobierno está considerando la posibilidad de nacionalizar/llevar a la bancarrota la propiedad de empresas extranjeras que se van de Rusia -_


----------



## Abstenuto (10 Mar 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> porque los valientes soldados ucranianos los utilizarían como escudos para huir.



Decía mujeres, niños y ancianos. Saldrían en autobuses supervisados por las fuerzas rusas. Lo que dices no es posible


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



upss cienes y cienes de chortinas youtuberas sin cash sano para comprar productos de belleza y ropita cara ayssssssssss tragedia


----------



## El-Mano (10 Mar 2022)

Eso se decia ya en los primeros dias.


----------



## bigmaller (10 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Ha durado poco la reunión. Supongo que Rusia sigue con posturas maximalistas que ya no puede mantener tal y como le va la desastrosa operación y el inminente colapso de su economía. Aguante Ucrania!



Y por qué sigue con posturas maximalistas si le va mal? 

Porque putin está loco. Claro.


----------



## loquesubebaja (10 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Claro, claro, propaganda, por eso los camaradas chinos se han puesto como basiliscos y están pidiendo explicaciones a la momia, menuda hostias tenenis los follabastardos.



Te veo tenso, como superado por los acontecimientos.

Hold your horses.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (10 Mar 2022)

Viricida dijo:


> Karl Marx padecia de esto y puede que fuera lo que acabara matandole.



No creo el ántrax mata bastante rápido . 

Me pareció escuchar que Marx sufría una hidrólisis de las glándulas sudoriparas . Vamos que se le hinchaban y pelaban las axilas y las ingles suele ser enfermedad auto inmune.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Mar 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> • Cruzcampo detiene las entregas y ventas a Rusia.



Que suerte...


----------



## Mentefria2 (10 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> upss cienes y cienes de chortinas youtuberas sin cash sano para comprar productos de belleza y ropita cara ayssssssssss tragedia



Bueno pero Putin pondrá Youtubesky, la versión rusa que será mucho mejor. Con pasaje directo a Siberia en cuanto una chortina se salga un milímetro del discurso oficial. No les hace falta Occidente para nada..


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Mar 2022)

Idlibistan:


----------



## mapachën (10 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Esto también es fake news… gñe… a mi me parece toda esta operación una falta de respeto a los soldados rusos.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> _Ejque _las sanciones no sirven para nada...



los chinos están babeando, van a obligar a Putin hasta a comer con palillos si quiere sobrevivir


----------



## Mabuse (10 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> En el momento que todo el mundo ve cosas como esta
> 
> 
> 
> Y excusa de los adoradores de Putin es que son los propios ucranianos que se disparan a sí mismos, pues ya cualquier excusa que se plantee en el resto de acciones miserables del ejército ruso carece de credibilidad.



De los ucropitecos se ha demostrado la falta de respeto por las vidas civiles, joder, si lo han demostrado ellos mismos desde lo de Odesa mandando los vídeos de sus torturas a liveleak y vk. También los ucropitecos son aliados del ISIS, que usan escudos humanoscon regularidad. Son más sospechosos que los rusos, que necesitan del apoyo civil, mientras los ucropitecos son felices teniendo el miedo de la población.
Por otra parte ¿son fiables las fuentes que acusan de todo el mal del mundo a los rusos? Son las mismas fuentes que afirmaban que las manifestaciones de Siria eran pacíficas, que Gadafi daba viagra a sus sldados, que no hay ninguna crisis y que el covic es más mortal que un cóctel de Ébola y ginebra de garrafón.


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Mar 2022)

Otro oficial invasor que se convierte en abono...


----------



## kenny220 (10 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> _Ejque _las sanciones no sirven para nada...



Y que necesita la autosuficiente Rusia para que sus camiones se sigan fabricando?


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Otro oficial invasor que se convierte en abono...



Y seguiran mordiendo polvo, hielo y nieve.

Vamos UCRANIA¡¡¡


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Mar 2022)

loquesubebaja dijo:


> Te veo tenso, como superado por los acontecimientos.
> 
> Hold your horses.



Para nada, le Momia no tiene huevos para aguantar el desafio nuclear, (ni para nada) y sus putitas europedas no pueden aguantar ni un poco de relente, es un win win:


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Esto también es fake news… gñe… a mi me parece toda esta operación una falta de respeto a los soldados rusos.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



No, solo es un video editado y mostrando solo lo que quieren que veamos de una columna blindada atacada por artillería. Munición que si no hace un impacto directo no les provoca grandes daños.
Pues eso, un vídeo más de propaganda, que por otro lado mola.


----------



## keylargof (10 Mar 2022)

Después de echarlos de Ucrania hay que desnazificar Rusia con fuego purificador


----------



## nomecreoná (10 Mar 2022)

Los anglos y la puta Comunidad Europea son el mal sobre el planeta ................................. Putin, líbranos del mal ......................... AMEN .....................


----------



## keylargof (10 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> _Ejque _las sanciones no sirven para nada...



Esto refuerza a Rusia y debilita a Europa que se quedará sin camiones rusos. Es todo parte del plan


----------



## EGO (10 Mar 2022)

Nazis,holocuento,ziklon-B,judios,etc...80 años depues con la misma puta mierda victimista.Encima las elites no son judios sino que son Jazaros que se hacen pasar por judios.

blablablabla.....propaganda para borregazos.

Si Israhell critica a Ucrania por nazis y Putin habla de desnazificar... entonces mayor razon para estar con los ucranianos y el batallon Azov.Es el detector infalible para saber que estas en el lado correcto.Zelensky es lo de menos,como si lo revientan a cañonazos por titere.



Es como cuando en España te tachan de facha,machista y racista.Es señal de que estas haciendo las cosas bien.


----------



## Josant2022 (10 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Para nada, le Momia no tiene huevos para aguantar el desafio nuclear, (ni para nada) y sus putitas europedas no pueden aguantar ni un poco de relente, es un win win:



Las nukes se tiran, no se enseñan

Enseñarlas es de parguelas


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Mar 2022)

Haciendo amigos ... serán nazis gays ... o algo


----------



## Mabuse (10 Mar 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Cómo la resistencia ucraniana aleja en realidad el fantasma de una III Guerra Mundial*
> 
> *Afortunadamente, ni Ucrania ni Volodimir Zelenski optaron por la vía de la capitulación. La resistencia puede haber merecido la pena.*
> 
> ...



La guerra es paz, el cielo es azul y mis cojones morenos. ¿Pero esta gente realmente se creen pertenecer a la especie humana?


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (10 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Esto refuerza a Rusia y debilita a Europa que se quedará sin camiones rusos. Es todo parte del plan



¿Que dices si Kamaz no vende a Europa?


----------



## keylargof (10 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Claro, claro, propaganda, por eso los camaradas chinos se han puesto como basiliscos y están pidiendo explicaciones a la momia, menuda hostias tenenis los follabastardos.



Relajate hombre, Zhurullo De perro chino. Sigue colgando tu propaganda, le da un toque de humor al hilo


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (10 Mar 2022)

(Rob Lee)
_Supongo que se trata de un TELAR 9A317 de defensa aérea Buk-M2 con dos misiles antiaéreos 9M317._


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Mar 2022)

Suministros de armas de la OTAN al ejército ruso…muy interesante los juguetes que regalan a Putin…


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (10 Mar 2022)

_El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergei Lavrov, dijo que quería continuar las negociaciones con Ucrania y justificó el bombardeo del hospital de maternidad de Mariupol, que dijo servía de base para un batallón nacionalista #AFP _


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Y que necesita la autosuficiente Rusia para que sus camiones se sigan fabricando?



Cualquier cosa que no se pueda encontrar en el subsuelo. Como pueblo depredador es lo único que saben "producir"...


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Mar 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Las nukes se tiran, no se enseñan
> 
> Enseñarlas es de parguelas



Eso será en la 3.000 viviendas, una mención por parte del Monje y todos a cagar.


----------



## LIRDISM (10 Mar 2022)

Así se quitan stock que no necesitan y que no quieren gastar un duro en tenerlos almacenados y que no es excesivamente rentable su venta antes de empezar en serio, en la segunda fase.


----------



## Impresionante (10 Mar 2022)

Es largo, pero leedlo en algún momento.






Análisis acertado de Fernando del Pino Calvo-Sotelo


Bueno de leer. 2 partes https://www.fpcs.es/apariencia-y-realidad-en-ucrania-i/ https://www.fpcs.es/apariencia-y-realidad-en-ucrania-ii/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Haciendo amigos ... serán nazis gays ... o algo
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 977086



¿Qué decía @ZHU DE de ISIS? Si tus amigos rusos son una teocracia medieval...


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (10 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergei Lavrov, dijo que quería continuar las negociaciones con Ucrania y justificó el bombardeo del hospital de maternidad de Mariupol, que dijo servía de base para un batallón nacionalista #AFP _



Vaya estafa de negociaciones. Aunque cumplen su objetivo, que es básicamente hacer perder el tiempo a la otra parte y hacer como que se hace algo. Los rusos dirán ‘vamos a hacer como con los acuerdos del Donbas, hacer reuniones de mierda que son una putísima perdida de tiempo’.

Conocí a unos huniversitarios (ya sabemos que la universidad actual es una ludoteca para adultos) hemprendedores que hacían reuniones periódicas para sacar adelante un proyecto. Evidentemente de ahí no salió nada, las reuniones eran una simple perdida de tiempo. Pues aquí igual


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (10 Mar 2022)

Interesante detalle, aunque OT


----------



## Impresionante (10 Mar 2022)

Recomiendo verlo al que no lo haya visto.

Ucrania en llamas Oliver Stone


----------



## Plutarko (10 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> (Rob Lee)
> _Supongo que se trata de un TELAR 9A317 de defensa aérea Buk-M2 con dos misiles antiaéreos 9M317._



No entiendo como aun estan volando drones y otras mierdas Ucranianas. Rusia deberia tener el espacio aereo ultra controlado. Es incomprensible.


----------



## arriondas (10 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Y que necesita la autosuficiente Rusia para que sus camiones se sigan fabricando?



Ya encontrarán una solución. Tarde o temprano.

Otros serán "más pobres, pero más dignos", como han dicho en Lo País.


----------



## capitán almeida (10 Mar 2022)

Están rodeando Krivoi Rog, comienza evacuación


----------



## Josant2022 (10 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Eso será en la 3.000 viviendas, una mención por parte del Monje y todos a cagar.



Pues ya debería estar tirándolas.No hacemos más que armar a Ucrania. 

También podría tener huevos y atacar los Bálticos. Pero no los tiene.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (10 Mar 2022)

La cosa se sigue complicado. Putin decidió dar dos pasos adelante ante el acoso y en vez embridar el estatus intento un órdago. No le salió y los Nazis aguantaron metidos entre los civiles en las ciudades.

Ahora tenemos, una unión europea que se desangra por mantener una política a favor del NWO, una Ucrania que va a padecer una guerra de guerrillas, unos EEUU intentando complicar todo y una Rusia que va a sufrir las consecuencias.


Si se prolonga, pierden todos menos EEUU.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (10 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Eso será en la 3.000 viviendas, una mención por parte del Monje y todos a cagar.



A quien le decís el monje? Al chino?


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Ya encontrarán una solución. Tarde o temprano.
> 
> Otros serán "más pobres, pero más dignos", como han dicho en Lo País.



Les recomiendo la solución cubana...


----------



## Fígaro (10 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Esto refuerza a Rusia y debilita a Europa que se quedará sin camiones rusos. Es todo parte del plan



Jajajaja sin duda.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> ¿Qué decía @ZHU DE de ISIS? Si tus amigos rusos son una teocracia medieval...



cuando se entere la forera penitensigay de eso que ha dicho el _patriarca _no le va hacer graycia


----------



## McNulty (10 Mar 2022)

Esto de banear todo lo ruso no va en contra del derecho internacional?

Que culpa tiene del conflicto un deportista ruso o uno que vive en massachusets? Un poco absurdo. Van a conseguir lo contrario a lo que pretenden, todos los rusos que se vean puteados por occidente, seguirán votando a Putin y se harán más nacionalistas.


----------



## mazuste (10 Mar 2022)

Los medios de occidente ocultan que los nazis tienen todo el poder en Kiev y están aliados con judíos.

Aquí están los hechos:
Estupor de Israel ante los neonazis ucranianos

_*
La presencia de neonazis en el ejército ucraniano no es ‎simplemente anecdótica, aunque es por ahora imposible
precisar cuántos son. Pero sí ‎es posible determinar la cantidad de víctimas. Ante la indiferencia de los ‎medios 
de prensa y de los gobiernos occidentales, esos tipos han asesinado 14 000 ‎ucranianos en 8 años. Esa es una
de las causas de la intervención rusa ‎en Ucrania. Es la primera vez que Israel se ve frente a algo que podía creer*_
*‎inimaginable. Su protector estadounidense apoya al enemigo histórico del pueblo judío: ‎el nazismo.‎*


----------



## Fígaro (10 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Ya encontrarán una solución. Tarde o temprano.
> 
> Otros serán "más pobres, pero más dignos", como han dicho en Lo País.



Qué tal van los burros por la nieve?


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (10 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> La cosa se sigue complicado. Putin decidió dar dos pasos adelante ante el acoso y en vez embridar el estatus intento un órdago. No le salió y los Nazis aguantaron metidos entre los civiles en las ciudades.
> 
> Ahora tenemos, una unión europea que se desangra por mantener una política a favor del NWO, una Ucrania que va a padecer una guerra de guerrillas, unos EEUU intentando complicar todo y una Rusia que va a sufrir las consecuencias.
> 
> ...



Escudos humanos, ése es el problema. Nadie condena eso ahora.


----------



## arriondas (10 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Les recomiendo al solución cubana...



En todo caso, sería algo significativamente mejor a lo que hay en Irán. Porque para comparar, mejor pensar en los persas. Ellos han tenido sanciones y han salido airosos. Así que...


----------



## Fígaro (10 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Esto de banear todo lo ruso no va en contra del derecho internacional?
> 
> Que culpa tiene del conflicto un deportista ruso o uno que vive en massachusets? Un poco absurdo. Van a conseguir lo contrario a lo que pretenden, todos los rusos que se vean puteados por occidente, seguirán votando a Putin.



Oiga, su nick es un poco anglo, no?


----------



## arriondas (10 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Qué tal van los burros por la nieve?



No he visto ni uno. Coches, camiones y furgonetas, los que quieras.


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Esto de banear todo lo ruso no va en contra del derecho internacional?
> 
> Que culpa tiene del conflicto un deportista ruso o uno que vive en massachusets? Un poco absurdo. Van a conseguir lo contrario a lo que pretenden, todos los rusos que se vean puteados por occidente, seguirán votando a Putin.



El boicot a deportistas y eventos es más viejo que la guerra fría. Lo que pasa es que ahora la guerra no es tan fría.

Si votan a Putin el principal problema lo tienen ellos.


----------



## ksa100 (10 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Esto de banear todo lo ruso no va en contra del derecho internacional?
> 
> Que culpa tiene del conflicto un deportista ruso o uno que vive en massachusets? Un poco absurdo. Van a conseguir lo contrario a lo que pretenden, todos los rusos que se vean puteados por occidente, seguirán votando a Putin.



Creo que se trata de que en Rusia de enteren de que está pasando algo muy jodido que no acaba de coincidir con el relato que les da Putin. Por eso hasta echar a Rusia de Eurovisión es una medida muy oportuna, por ridículo que parezca.


----------



## paconan (10 Mar 2022)

centro de Mariupol


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En todo caso, sería algo significativamente mejor a lo que hay en Irán. Porque para comparar, mejor pensar en los persas. Ellos han tenido sanciones y han salido airosos. Así que...



Tendremos tiempo para comprobarlo.


----------



## Many Manazas (10 Mar 2022)

Фейк: Украинские саперы буквально голыми руками обезвредили фугасную авиабомбу ФАБ-250, выкрутив взрыватель и полив его водой.

Правда: ФАБ-250 М-62 — одна из самых распространенных советских фугасных авиабомб. Стенки ее корпуса достаточно тонкие, это сделано для более быстрой детонации. Как верно заметили коллеги из канала «Срочно, Сейчас (Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on., если бомба с таким тонким корпусом упала с высоты и не взорвалась — это крайне странно. Кроме того, на земле вообще нет никаких следов падения снаряда.

Модель ФАБ-250 М-62 имеет всего один взрыватель, но при падении он почему-то не деформировался. Периметр разминирования «саперы» вообще не оцепили, съемка (Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.) ведется с близкого расстояния, как-будто оператор не ожидает никакой опасности. Кстати, подобные фейки с авиабомбой уже были – подробнее тут (Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.).

Falso: los zapadores ucranianos neutralizaron literalmente una bomba de alto explosivo FAB-250 con sus propias manos desenroscando la mecha y vertiendo agua sobre ella.

Cierto: FAB-250 M-62 es una de las bombas soviéticas de alto poder explosivo más comunes. Las paredes de su cuerpo son bastante delgadas, esto se hace para una detonación más rápida. Como bien señalaron los colegas del canal Urgent Now (Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.), si una bomba con un cuerpo tan delgado cayó desde una altura y no explotó, esto es extremadamente extraño. Además, no hay rastros de caída de un proyectil en el suelo.

El modelo FAB-250 M-62 solo tiene un fusible, pero por alguna razón no se deformó al caer. Los “zapadores” no acordonaron en absoluto el perímetro de desminado, los disparos (Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.) se están realizando a quemarropa, como si el operador no esperara ningún peligro. Por cierto, ya ha habido falsificaciones similares con una bomba de aire; más detalles aquí (Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.).


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Interesante detalle, aunque OT



El martes se vieron helicopteros Tigre españoles sobrevolando el Poniente de Almeria dirección Malaga, seis me dijeron. No es para NADA habitual.


----------



## McNulty (10 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El boicot a deportistas y eventos es más viejo que la guerra fría. Lo que pasa es que ahora la guerra no es tan fría.
> 
> Si votan a Putin el principal problema lo tienen ellos.



Pero a nivel jurídico es legal eso? Es decir, al Abramovich por ejemplo le están expropiando todo su patrimonio en tu tierra. Donde queda el derecho de propiedad privada etc...?


----------



## Tales. (10 Mar 2022)

Oye que llevamos dos semanas de guerra y el khanato no sólo no ha conquistado ninguna gran ciudad ucra sino que ha perdido miles de hombres y cientos de vehículos, contra un pais con el que comparte cientos de km de frontera y con menos PIB que Grecia.
Algun follaputin me explica el gran plan del cerdito?


----------



## Arraki (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Lado oscuro (10 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Les recomiendo la solución cubana...



Asi deberian de hacer los coches ahora y no esos jodidos huevos de los cojones con ruedas que hacen ahora, que se estan cargando toda la estetica y espiritu de joven. Puta mierda, el golf gti negro, el mustang del 79, el volvo s40 de los años ochenta de tantas peliculas de terror. Ahora todo son monovolumenes, suv, nuevas formas de trabajar la chapa. QUE ASCO.


----------



## Eurocrack (10 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Esto de banear todo lo ruso no va en contra del derecho internacional?
> 
> Que culpa tiene del conflicto un deportista ruso o uno que vive en massachusets? Un poco absurdo. Van a conseguir lo contrario a lo que pretenden, todos los rusos que se vean puteados por occidente, seguirán votando a Putin y se harán más nacionalistas.



Votando a Putin dice, que cachondo. Como si pudieran votar a otro.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (10 Mar 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Pues ya debería estar tirándolas.No hacemos más que armar a Ucrania.
> 
> También podría tener huevos y atacar los Bálticos. Pero no los tiene.



Querras decir armar a Idlibistán, un nido de drogadictos y pederastas, ¿los bálticos son los que limpian wateres en Londres?


----------



## Xan Solo (10 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Estás seguro de que no han robado un par de latas? Míralo bien...
EDITO PARA ACLARAR: (Reflexionad en el hecho de que tengamos que seguir mirando estas cosas, para averiguar la verdad, porque nuestros medios nos mienten a un nivel paroxístico...)


----------



## McNulty (10 Mar 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Oye que llevamos dos semanas de guerra y el khanato no sólo no ha conquistado ninguna gran ciudad ucra sino que ha perdido miles de hombres y cientos de vehículos, contra un pais con el que comparte cientos de km de frontera y con menos PIB que Grecia.
> Algun follaputin me explica el gran plan del cerdito?



Seguir palante y ya se verá.


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pero a nivel jurídico es legal eso? Es decir, al Abramovich por ejemplo le están expropiando todo su patrimonio en tu tierra. Donde queda el derecho de propiedad privada etc...?



Precisamente a Romanito han tardado en congelarle sus activos porque las cosas se han hecho muy bien para evitar cualquier reclamación legal. Al menos eso dice el Gobierno de Su Majestad.

Si algo tiene Inglaterra son abogados y Roman tratará de revolverse, pero dudo que tenga éxito. Aquí el derecho internacional no pinta demasiado. En Reino Unido, como sabes, no existe constitución y estas medidas amparadas en un Act of Parliament difícilmente pueden ser revocadas por un tribunal. Veremos qué pasa, pero lo veo complicado.

Lo que si te puede decir es que se multiplican los seminarios de despachos de abogados sobre sanciones a Rusia... no se va a tocar nada ruso ni con un palo.


----------



## capitán almeida (10 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Les recomiendo la solución cubana...



Tú disfrutarás de tu cayenne en el garaje pa no tener pa gasolina y con la letra del banco al cobro cada mes campeón


----------



## Eurocrack (10 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pero a nivel jurídico es legal eso? Es decir, al Abramovich por ejemplo le están expropiando todo su patrimonio en tu tierra. Donde queda el derecho de propiedad privada etc...?



Coño? Y el de los ucranianos?? Esos te dan igual? Te preocupas por algún oligarca ruso y de la población de Ucrania? Hay que joderse.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## piru (10 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> *Fake: Los soldados rusos tirotearon un coche civil*
> 
> 
> *Noticia falsa:*
> ...



No encuentro ese canal "Fake Cemetery"


----------



## Mabuse (10 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Suministros de armas de la OTAN al ejército ruso…muy interesante los juguetes que regalan a Putin…



La OTAN captura material a punto de jubilarse, Rusia captura juguetes nuevos. Es posible que una de las ideas que se les pasó a los del estado mayor ruso es que lo de Ucrania se pudiera convertir en un campo de pruebas como el de la guerra civil española y pergeñaran un plan para ver el estado real del enemigo mientras ellos enmascaraban el suyo. Lanzando misiles de crucero para cegar las radares y comunicaciones enemigas y dejando el cielo sólo practicable por los rusos la necesidad de usar los equipos avanzados en tierra resulta menos imperiosa. Al fin y al cabo las operaciones terrestres son básicamente fuerza bruta y con el enemigo cegado y fijado las unidades con equipamiento más avanzado pueden moverse con más libertad evitando ser detectadas.


----------



## Tales. (10 Mar 2022)

El objetivo de las sanciones no es cabrear a la población rusa y que depongan al cerdito, eso como mucho lo pueden hacer los oligarcas que codirigen el khanato.
El objetivo es aplastar económicamente a Rusia para que no tenga medios materiales con los que hacer la guerra.
Las sanciones no han derribado a los Ayatolás ni a Maduro, pero es que ni Venezuela ni Iran estan metidas en conflictos belicos donde queman miles de millones de dolares y pierden miles de soldados al día.


----------



## Arraki (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Adominguez (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## arriondas (10 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Esto de banear todo lo ruso no va en contra del derecho internacional?
> 
> Que culpa tiene del conflicto un deportista ruso o uno que vive en massachusets? Un poco absurdo. Van a conseguir lo contrario a lo que pretenden, todos los rusos que se vean puteados por occidente, seguirán votando a Putin y se harán más nacionalistas.



Sí, va en contra. El sancionar a los deportistas es absurdo y criminal. No tienen la culpa de lo que está pasando, aparte de ser un doble rasero de libro; a Israel no le suelen sancionar, y mucho menos a los EEUU.

Y sí, están consiguiendo lo contrario a lo que pretenden. Lo comenté en el hilo anterior. Están cerrando filas, lo estoy viendo. Ayer en el curro, una chica que ha estudiado en el extranjero, que le gusta Occidente, que no era precisamente muy pro-Putin... Está adoptando el discurso de la Z. Para que veas.


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Tú disfrutarás de tu cayenne en el garaje pa no tener pa gasolina y con la letra del banco al cobro cada mes campeón



Yo viajo en helicóptero elétrico totalmente pagado con cash y _horo_...


----------



## Josant2022 (10 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Querras decir armar a Idlibistán, un nido de drogadictos y pederastas, ¿los bálticos son los que limpian wateres en Londres?



No, los bálticos que limpian letrinas están en Kaliningrado, el único sitio del Báltico donde no ha llegado el agua corriente. El resto tienen todos pib per capita igual o superior a España. 

Lo de los pederastas lo dices por el país con mas tráfico de material pedofilo del mundo, Rusia?


----------



## Gonzalor (10 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Les recomiendo la solución cubana...



Mola!


----------



## Tales. (10 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> La OTAN captura material a punto de jubilarse, Rusia captura juguetes nuevos. Es posible que una de las ideas que se les pasó a los del estado mayor ruso es que lo de Ucrania se pudiera convertir en un campo de pruebas como el de la guerra civil española y pergeñaran un plan para ver el estado real del enemigo mientras ellos enmascaraban el suyo. Lanzando misiles de crucero para cegar las radares y comunicaciones enemigas y dejando el cielo sólo practicable por los rusos la necesidad de usar los equipos avanzados en tierra resulta menos imperiosa. Al fin y al cabo las operaciones terrestres son básicamente fuerza bruta y con el enemigo cegado y fijado las unidades con equipamiento más avanzado pueden moverse con más libertad evitando ser detectadas.



 
Cambiar chatarra sovietica por javelins, otro plan brillante del camarada Putin.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Mar 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> El objetivo de las sanciones no es cabrear a la población rusa y que depongan al cerdito, eso como mucho lo pueden hacer los oligarcas que codirigen el khanato.
> El objetivo es aplastar económicamente a Rusia para que no tenga medios materiales con los que hacer la guerra.
> Las sanciones no han derribado a los Ayatolás ni a Maduro, pero es que ni Venezuela ni Iran estan metidas en conflictos belicos donde queman miles de millones de dolares y pierden miles de soldados al día.



Irán hace años que tiene fuerzas “irregulares” en Siria e Irak. La mayoría de bombardeos de Israel en Siria es contra material,o fuerzas de Irán.


----------



## arriondas (10 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Tendremos tiempo para comprobarlo.



O no. El giro de los acontecimientos puede cambiar rápido.


----------



## felitic (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Autómata (10 Mar 2022)

A mi lo que me preocupa es que se les ocurra a cualquiera de los dos bandos preparar algún evento de falsa bandera que cambie el curso de las cosas.
Van surgiendo peligros: Nuclear ("accidentes" en centrales) , biológico (relacionado con las instalaciones ucranianas), armas antiaéreas portátiles en manos equivocadas liándolas con algún aparato civil, bombazos contra población con muchos muertos civiles.....


----------



## Pirro (10 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Esto de banear todo lo ruso no va en contra del derecho internacional?
> 
> Que culpa tiene del conflicto un deportista ruso o uno que vive en massachusets? Un poco absurdo. Van a conseguir lo contrario a lo que pretenden, todos los rusos que se vean puteados por occidente, seguirán votando a Putin y se harán más nacionalistas.



Castigar a los rusos por el hecho de ser rusos es una forma de deshumanizarlos y preparar mentalmente al populacho para una guerra total contra ellos.

Estas medidas aberrantes que suponen una patada en los cojones a los principios más elementales de justicia son la prueba más evidente de que somos NOSOTROS, -Occidente-OTAN- los que estamos buscando el conflicto y quién busca, encuentra.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (10 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El boicot a deportistas y eventos es más viejo que la guerra fría. Lo que pasa es que ahora la guerra no es tan fría.
> 
> Si votan a Putin el principal problema lo tienen ellos.



Putin lleva 25 años y aquí no había pasado nada. Hay que ser muy ignorante para cargarle a Putin el muerto.

Segundo año de legislatura de Biden y ya la ha preparao el hijoputa.


----------



## Tales. (10 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Irán hace años que tiene fuerzas “irregulares” en Siria e Irak. La mayoría de bombardeos de Israel en Siria es contra material,o fuerzas de Irán.



El esfuerzo militar de Iran en Siria (unos pocos miles de hombres y material de la Guardia Revolucionaria) está órdenes de magnitud por debajo de la picadora de carne y financiera que está siendo Ucrania para el khanato.


----------



## Mabuse (10 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> La cosa se sigue complicado. Putin decidió dar dos pasos adelante ante el acoso y en vez embridar el estatus intento un órdago. No le salió y los Nazis aguantaron metidos entre los civiles en las ciudades.
> 
> Ahora tenemos, una unión europea que se desangra por mantener una política a favor del NWO, una Ucrania que va a padecer una guerra de guerrillas, unos EEUU intentando complicar todo y una Rusia que va a sufrir las consecuencias.
> 
> ...



El poderío de EEUU se ha basado en el terror y los sobres. Su propio sistema económico de crecimiento perpetuo ha creado un monstruo industrial-militar en el que un fusil casi vale lo que el equipamiento completo de un pelotón del enemigo. Para mantenerse necesita saquear recursos y hundir en deuda a sus vasallos, cuanto menos territorio controle, más ha de exprimir a sus subordinados sean estos países o en caso extremo sus propios ciudadanos.
¿Cuánto tiempo puede mantenerse sin que empiecen las deserciones y revueltas?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Mar 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Castigar a los rusos por el hecho de ser rusos es una forma de deshumanizarlos y preparar mentalmente al populacho para una guerra total contra ellos.
> 
> Estas medidas aberrantes que suponen una patada en los cojones a los principios más elementales de justicia son la prueba más evidente de que somos NOSOTROS, -Occidente-OTAN- los que estamos buscando el conflicto y quién busca, encuentra.



Están preparando el ambiente para una guerra contra Rusia, donde piensan ganar curiosamente. Veremos si no terminan como Napoleón o Hitler nuestros dirigentes.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

Many Manazas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 977094
> 
> 
> Фейк: Украинские саперы буквально голыми руками обезвредили фугасную авиабомбу ФАБ-250, выкрутив взрыватель и полив его водой.
> ...



HUEVOS DE ACERO.


----------



## Guanotopía (10 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Esto de banear todo lo ruso no va en contra del derecho internacional?
> 
> Que culpa tiene del conflicto un deportista ruso o uno que vive en massachusets? Un poco absurdo. Van a conseguir lo contrario a lo que pretenden, todos los rusos que se vean puteados por occidente, seguirán votando a Putin y se harán más nacionalistas.



Pueden preguntarle a las feministas qué tal ha funcionado el legislar contra todos los hombres porque hay 4 que son unos descerebrados.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Mar 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> El esfuerzo militar de Iran en Siria (unos pocos miles de hombres y material de la Guardia Revolucionaria) está órdenes de magnitud por debajo de la picadora de carne y financiera que está siendo Ucrania para el khanato.



Je,je,je…la picadora de carne en Siria es de magnitud 10 o 20 veces a lo de Ucrania. Y aún sigue. Vienes a un foro equivocado.

Aún falta la fase de arrasar las ciudades hasta los cimientos….


----------



## McNulty (10 Mar 2022)

Eurocrack dijo:


> Coño? Y el de los ucranianos?? Esos te dan igual? Te preocupas por algún oligarca ruso y de la población de Ucrania? Hay que joderse.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Los ucranianos están recibiendo miles de millones en ayudas. Los ciudadanos de a pie digo. El ruso que se queda sin poder sacar dinero y con el negocio cerrada que hace?

Es muy injusto e inmoral, no puedes joder a millones de personas solo porque quieres echar a bajo el gobierno de su país.


----------



## Mabuse (10 Mar 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Cambiar chatarra sovietica por javelins, otro plan brillante del camarada Putin.



No lo veo tan descabellado, al fin y al cabo las guerras proxy son campos de prueba para el armamento. De ser algo premeditado supongo que sería algo así como el Soygu diciendo a Putin "Si no sale pues cambiamos rápidamente al equipamiento bueno, pero si cuela lo que nos vamos a reir"


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (10 Mar 2022)

Many Manazas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 977094
> 
> 
> Фейк: Украинские саперы буквально голыми руками обезвредили фугасную авиабомбу ФАБ-250, выкрутив взрыватель и полив его водой.
> ...



Entiendo que el agua es para evitar ¿ chispas ? No calentamiento.


----------



## Tales. (10 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Je,je,je…la picadora de carne en Siria es de magnitud 10 o 20 veces a lo de Ucrania. Y aún sigue. Vienes a un foro equivocado.
> 
> Aún falta la fase de arrasar las ciudades hasta los cimientos….



Tu amo del Kremlin ya está en ello, a ver si le dan rico Polonio antes.


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Los ucranianos están recibiendo miles de millones en ayudas. Los ciudadanos de a pie digo. El ruso que se queda sin poder sacar dinero y con el negocio cerrada que hace?
> 
> Es muy injusto e inmoral, no puedes joder a millones de personas solo porque quieres echar a bajo el gobierno de su país.



Occidente está alentando movimientos xenófobos. Nunca sale nada bueno de eso.


----------



## Tales. (10 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> No lo veo tan descabellado, al fin y al cabo las guerras proxy son campos de prueba para el armamento. De ser algo premeditado supongo que sería algo así como el Soygu diciendo a Putin "Si no sale pues cambiamos rápidamente al equipamiento bueno, pero si cuela lo que nos vamos a reir"



He echado el zumo por la nariz


----------



## Albion (10 Mar 2022)

Autómata dijo:


> A mi lo que me preocupa es que se les ocurra a cualquiera de los dos bandos preparar algún evento de falsa bandera que cambie el curso de las cosas.
> Van surgiendo peligros: Nuclear ("accidentes" en centrales) , biológico (relacionado con las instalaciones ucranianas), armas antiaéreas portátiles en manos equivocadas liándolas con algún aparato civil, bombazos contra población con muchos muertos civiles.....



Y casi es mejor no pararse a pensar en lo frágil que es nuestra sociedad y lo que ocurriría si pasara alguno de esos "accidentes".


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Viricida (10 Mar 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> No creo el ántrax mata bastante rápido .
> 
> Me pareció escuchar que Marx sufría una hidrólisis de las glándulas sudoriparas . Vamos que se le hinchaban y pelaban las axilas y las ingles suele ser enfermedad auto inmune.



Puede ser, supongo que el diagnóstico entonces no sería el más claro, pero él mismo habla de ello en su correspondencia.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Scardanelli (10 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Putin lleva 25 años y aquí no había pasado nada. Hay que ser muy ignorante para cargarle a Putin el muerto.
> 
> Segundo año de legislatura de Biden y ya la ha preparao el hijoputa.



Eleuterio, si tú eres cinturón negro de la ignorancia y las fantasías doriteras. Ahora la ha montado Biden... ¿no estaba el yayo gagá para montar extraños complots... ? Aunque, por otro lado, entiendo tu preocupación, a mí me ha montado dos laboratorios de armas biológicas al final de mi calle...


----------



## arriondas (10 Mar 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Castigar a los rusos por el hecho de ser rusos es una forma de deshumanizarlos y preparar mentalmente al populacho para una guerra total contra ellos.
> 
> Estas medidas aberrantes que suponen una patada en los cojones a los principios más elementales de justicia son la prueba más evidente de que somos NOSOTROS, -Occidente-OTAN- los que estamos buscando el conflicto y quién busca, encuentra.



Como llamarlos turcochinos, entre otras lindezas. Es lo que dices, se trata de preparar al populacho para esa guerra total. Desde sacar a los deportistas rusos de las competiciones hasta quitar canales de su parrilla sin razón aparente. Medidas creadas para humillar, y crear la imagen de que son "el otro", el enemigo de la civilización. Algo más viejo que los loros, deshumanizar al contrario para que las masas acepten ir a la guerra contra él.

Es entonces cuando me llama la atención la necedad de muchos en Occidente. Rusia es una potencia nuclear. ¿En serio que buscan ponerla contra las cuerdas? ¿En serio?


----------



## computer_malfuction (10 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Vladimiro ya debe estar a punto de rendirse al verlo.


----------



## César Borgia (10 Mar 2022)

"humanitaria"


----------



## npintos (10 Mar 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Las nukes se tiran, no se enseñan
> 
> Enseñarlas es de parguelas



Cuando se dispara, no se dice nada.


----------



## mazuste (10 Mar 2022)

Dicen que cuando se acaba la linea, la estupidez continua solemne..

El CERN suspende sus colaboraciones con Rusia


* Citando la invasión militar de Ucrania, la principal organización del mundo para la investigación*
_* de la física de partículas ha pausado su trabajo con Rusia

La Organización Europea para la Investigación Nuclear (CERN) no iniciará nuevas colaboraciones
con instituciones científicas rusas tras la petición de los científicos ucranianos. 

Los científicos rusos representan el 8% del personal del CERN, unos 1.000 de un total de 12.000 *_
*investigadores, según Science. *

archive.ph


----------



## magufone (10 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



no se puede bombardear la sede de tik tok? me da igual si los rusos o la otan o pakistan, alguien!


----------



## Pirro (10 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Están preparando el ambiente para una guerra contra Rusia, donde piensan ganar curiosamente. Veremos si no terminan como Napoleón o Hitler nuestros dirigentes.



Es un conflicto en el que sólo podemos perder. 

Si Occidente gana, se termina de asentar el totalitarismo y el pensamiento único y los líderes mundiales, eufóricos por su victoria se volverán contra la disidencia en sus propios países para la construcción de su agenda.

Si Occidente pierde, vamos a pasar más hambre que el perro de un ciego.

Lo dije, lo digo y lo diré. Esta guerra no es entre países, es de la élite contra la población. Nos ven como comecagas prescindibles que consumen demasiados recursos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Mar 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Tu amo del Kremlin ya está en ello, a ver si le dan rico Polonio antes.



Tu amo la OTAN ya fracasó en Siria, pasa a cobrar tus 20 céntimos de dólar..

Y te has equivocado de foro…


----------



## quinciri (10 Mar 2022)

Creo que también dijeron algo así como que a los mozos mas tiernos los tenian metidos en tareas de logistica. Lo cual no parece tan imprudente como algunos nos quieren hacer creer.


----------



## JAGGER (10 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Como llamarlos turcochinos, entre otras lindezas. Es lo que dices, se trata de preparar al populacho para esa guerra total. Desde sacar a los deportistas rusos de las competiciones hasta quitar canales de su parrilla sin razón aparente. Medidas creadas para humillar, y crear la imagen de que son "el otro", el enemigo de la civilización. Algo más viejo que los loros, deshumanizar al contrario para que las masas acepten ir a la guerra contra él.
> 
> Es entonces cuando me llama la atención la necedad de muchos en Occidente. Rusia es una potencia nuclear. ¿En serio que buscan ponerla contra las cuerdas? ¿En serio?



De invadir otro país violando el derecho internacional, nada?


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> A quien le decís el monje? Al chino?



A Putin, por su parecido con Alejandro I.


----------



## Alvin Red (10 Mar 2022)

..Cambio dólar/rublo

07/03/22 ..................... 1 dólar / 133 rublos
09/03/22 ..................... 1 dólar / 120 rublos
10/03/22 ..................... 1 dólar / 116 rublos ... hoy
11/03/22 ..................... 1 dólar / ??? rublos ... mañana

Aun le falta para llegar a niveles normales de 1 dólar / 60 -80 rublos pero en camino, pese a las sanciones, veremos acaso 1 dolar / 1 rublo (?)


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Están rodeando Krivoi Rog, comienza evacuación



¿En serio?...de ser cierto nos están ocultando las operaciones casi por completo.

O yo no me entero de ná, que es lo más probable.


----------



## piru (10 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Eso es una falacia, usted no es Ucrania.
> 
> Pero aún así está claro que Zelensky creía que tenía el amparo total de occidente, o se lo hicieron creer.



No te molestes. Cuenta de 2007 resucitada, acceso al perfil capado, ignore directo.


----------



## Mabuse (10 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



¿Conocen ustedes esa sensación cuando uno se despierta y el alma todavía no se ha pegado al cuerpo? El tacto, la luz, los sonidos parecen venir de detrás de una mampara y de alguna forma todo parece separado de uno mismo unos milímetros y por muy fuerte que apriete las manos jamás puede notar el contacto de las sábanas a pesar de que sabe y nota que sus dedos las están sujetando firmemente.
Esa es la sensación que tengo al ver algunas de estas noticias, como si estuvieran desplazados unos milisegundos y milímetros en el tiempo y el espacio, fantasmas, ecos de un universo aún más distópico que el nuestro.


----------



## magufone (10 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Como llamarlos turcochinos, entre otras lindezas. Es lo que dices, se trata de preparar al populacho para esa guerra total. Desde sacar a los deportistas rusos de las competiciones hasta quitar canales de su parrilla sin razón aparente. Medidas creadas para humillar, y crear la imagen de que son "el otro", el enemigo de la civilización. Algo más viejo que los loros, deshumanizar al contrario para que las masas acepten ir a la guerra contra él.
> 
> Es entonces cuando me llama la atención la necedad de muchos en Occidente. Rusia es una potencia nuclear. ¿En serio que buscan ponerla contra las cuerdas? ¿En serio?



en realidad no creo que sea para tamaña empresa...
Lo hemos visto con el covid: la inmensa mayoria de la gente es subnormal, y no hay mas porque no caben. Esta campaña de blanco o negro, de pensamiento concreto, es porque la mayoria de la gente funciona asi, y como se trata de "vender" un producto, pues saben como llegar, estimulan lo necesario y pista...
Mas que para una guerra total, nos estan preparando para que cuando nos toque comer mierda no le echemos la culpa a quien de verdad la tiene (y de paso le despellejemos...) minetras nos daran palmaditas en las espalda y comeran chuletones a la piedra mientras nosotros degustamos sucedaneos de carne a base de ricas raspas...


----------



## MagicPep (10 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> "humanitaria"



esta tarde empezaran a pasar el sombrero entre los miembros de la UE... ya lo hicieron con las armas , que al final obligaron a todos a aportar

jejeje aqui enviado del gobierno enviaran esta vez?


----------



## arriondas (10 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> De invadir otro país violando el derecho internacional, nada?



Chipre, Kosovo, Irak, Líbano, Afganistán... La hipocresía es detestable, en todos los ámbitos. 

No puedes exigir a los demás que cumplan o hagan... lo que tú ni haces ni cumples. ¿En qué lugar quedas?


----------



## amcxxl (10 Mar 2022)

Sobre el llamado hospital de maternidad "bombardeado" en Mariupol. No solo los representantes rusos en la ONU advirtieron el 7 de marzo Statement and right of reply by Permanent Representative Vassily Nebenzia at UNSC briefing on the humanitarian situation in Ukraine que Azov estaba usando el hospital de maternidad en Mariupol para establecer una posición de tiro en él,


----------



## computer_malfuction (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (10 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿En serio?...de ser cierto nos están ocultando las operaciones casi por completo.
> 
> O yo no me entero de ná, que es lo más probable.



A mí me lo acaba de soplar por washtapp un ukro proruso que tiene a una nieta allí ahora mismo escondida en el sótano con los suegros


----------



## ferrys (10 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> De invadir otro país violando el derecho internacional, nada?



Creo que te llevas el premio al comentario chorra del día.
Que es tan difícil de entender de que hay una guerra.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Mar 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> No, los bálticos que limpian letrinas están en Kaliningrado, el único sitio del Báltico donde no ha llegado el agua corriente. El resto tienen todos pib per capita igual o superior a España.
> 
> Lo de los pederastas lo dices por el país con mas tráfico de material pedofilo del mundo, Rusia?



No, por estos:
Encuentran grabaciones de violaciones a menores en los móviles de militares ucranianos


----------



## capitán almeida (10 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Yo viajo en helicóptero elétrico totalmente pagado con cash y _horo_...



Claro y con suministro de divchinas a full, no esperaba menos de tus ahorros con los 20 ctms que te paga el cagapañales


----------



## piru (10 Mar 2022)

ataraxxio dijo:


> soy Ataraxio, por alguna razón @calopez me ha bloqueado la cuenta y no me deja comentar.
> 
> Si la censura ya ha llegado a este foro , la guerra va en serio !
> 
> ...



Pues yo tb te tenía en el ignore. Vuelve a él.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> De invadir otro país violando el derecho internacional, nada?



Como buen putino deja caer lo de las bombas nucleares......

Para que le hagan casito, lo de que ha dado entender que los rusos no tienen nada que ver con occidente por su forma de pensar y actuar no he leido nada.


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> A mí me lo acaba de soplar por washtapp un ukro proruso que tiene a una nieta allí ahora mismo escondida en el sótano con los suegros



Que Dios les ayude.


----------



## LIRDISM (10 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Me parece una cantidad demasiado grande, hay trampa.


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Claro y con suministro de divchinas a full, no esperaba menos de tus ahorros con los 20 ctms que te paga el cagapañales



Ahora con la _hinflakción_ son 22 céntimos.


----------



## Eurocrack (10 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Los ucranianos están recibiendo miles de millones en ayudas. Los ciudadanos de a pie digo. El ruso que se queda sin poder sacar dinero y con el negocio cerrada que hace?
> 
> Es muy injusto e inmoral, no puedes joder a millones de personas solo porque quieres echar a bajo el gobierno de su país.



Es injusto e inmoral que no puedan sacar más de 10.000$? Pobrecitos.
Pero bombardear casas de los ucranianos, sus infraestructuras y todo lo que pillen si, verdad? Que majo.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## capitán almeida (10 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Ahora con la _hinflakción_ son 22 céntimos.



Mañana serán 30, tú persevera


----------



## Josant2022 (10 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Los altos del golan, la península del Sinaí, Cisjordania, Gaza... no aprueban tu post





ZHU DE dijo:


> No, por estos:
> Encuentran grabaciones de violaciones a menores en los móviles de militares ucranianos



Serían militares prorrusos, bien enseñados por el amado líder 






Exespía ruso asesinado en Londres afirmó que Vladimir Putin fue filmado teniendo sexo con niños - Inicio


El exespía ruso Alexander Litvinenko, quien fue asesinado por envenenamiento con polonio-210 en Londres, afirmó que el presidente Vladimir Putin fue filmado teniendo sexo con niños en su departamento de Moscú. Y supuestamente sucedió durante su juventud como estudiante. Poco antes de que el Sr...



zonadeprensard.com


----------



## Bartleby (10 Mar 2022)

El idiota del día. Por cada políticos incompetente, no faltará un puñado de paniaguados riendole las sandeces.


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Mañana serán 30, tú persevera



Tengo una _jran _ilusión.


----------



## Guanotopía (10 Mar 2022)

Vox pide que Zelenski informe por videoconferecnia al Congreso de la guerra en Ucrania


Vox ha pedido este jueves a la Mesa del Congreso que curse invitación al presidente de Ucrania, Volodímir...




www.europapress.es





No sé ni cómo calificar esta ocurrencia


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Mar 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Serían militares prorrusos, bien enseñados por el amado líder
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Josant2022 dijo:


> Serían militares prorrusos, bien enseñados por el amado líder
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se, no se, no me pega que Epstein tuviese ese material, tenía de otros políticos, incluido algún español…


----------



## capitán almeida (10 Mar 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Serían militares prorrusos, bien enseñados por el amado líder
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder entonces Putin y el cagapañales comparten aficiones?


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Mar 2022)

@McNulty 









Oligarchs' lawyers are set to lose their cash cow clients


Lawyers branded 'amoral' in Parliament were this morning facing the reality of life without their lucrative Russian oligarch clients - after the UK government froze their assets.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Tales. (10 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Mañana serán 30, tú persevera



Como va la gloriosa ofensiva rusa chupapollitas, estáis ya Gibraltar?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Joder entonces Putin y el cagapañales comparten aficiones?



Y algunos políticos españoles…


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (10 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> El idiota del día. Por cada políticos incompetente, no faltará un puñado de paniaguados riendole las sandeces.



MALOOOOO ¡

Como empiecen así , se empieza bajando la calefacción y apagando luces , se termina reclutando gente ....




 
*“No preguntes qué puede hacer tu país por ti, sino qué puedes hacer tú por tu país” (John F. Kennedy)*


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> El martes se vieron helicopteros Tigre españoles sobrevolando el Poniente de Almeria dirección Malaga, seis me dijeron. No es para NADA habitual.



los militares españoles al menos algunos quizás piensen como yo que putin no ha enseñado nada por ahora y que hay detrás de la invasión


----------



## JAGGER (10 Mar 2022)

Relativizar la invasión a Ucrania con los altos del Golan, tomado durante el intento de invasión de Siria a Israel en su fecha más sagrada...
Para ser putinista hace falta ser muy trozomierda.


----------



## computer_malfuction (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> los militares españoles al menos algunos quizás piensen como yo que putin no ha enseñado nada por ahora y que hay detrás de la invasión



Niebla de guerra espesa…por ahora.


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

(rumor) el alcalde de Mariupol habría huido de la ciudad


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



La autarquía siempre ha sido la solución. En Best Korea lo saben.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Dependeremos de CHINA.

Plan sin fisuras.


----------



## Seronoser (10 Mar 2022)

Hoy la licenciada en Derecho del Banco Central tampoco toca los tipos, aunque la inflación en europa esté en los dos dígitos.
Luego vienen los lloros


----------



## ENRABATOR (10 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Me parece una cantidad demasiado grande, hay trampa.



2 veces lo que la feminazi Montero va a fundirse te parece mucho?


----------



## Feriri88 (10 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Europa va a disfrutar de lo globalizado
> 
> _ “Les aseguro que superaremos la adversidad y haremos todo lo posible para no depender más de Occidente en ningún sector estratégico de nuestra vida que sea de importancia decisiva para nuestro pueblo”. _





Por eso todos estos veraneaban en la costa azul y tienen apartamentos en Londres

Ya lo intentaron entre 1945 y 1989
El resultado ya lo conocemos


Aún teniendo media Europa que ya no la tienen (Alemania oriental, Checoslovaquia, Polonia, Hungría, Rumanía, Bálticos...) no fueron capaces de seguir el ritmo a occidente ni acercarse


En 1990 España aún sin recursos naturales, aún pasando una desindustrializacion feroz en los 80... tenía una calidad de vida muy muy superior a la Rusia Soviética


Ahora están SOLOS
En un mundo mas interconectado y dependiendo de las migajas que quiera China


Os recuerdo que en Corea del Norte 
Un país comunista como lo es China
Un país con una cultura similar a la China
Sus primos


Han tenido grandes hambrunas en los últimos 30 años sin que la todopoderosa China moviera un dedo


Si no lo ha hecho con sus primos menos harán con los rusos


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Mar 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Serían militares prorrusos, bien enseñados por el amado líder
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No te esfuerces ñordo, habeis perdido


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Putin lleva 25 años y aquí no había pasado nada. Hay que ser muy ignorante para cargarle a Putin el muerto.
> 
> Segundo año de legislatura de Biden y ya la ha preparao el hijoputa.



mas bien no se ha separado ni una coma del plan que debía ejecutar hilary pero que Trump impidió


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## magufone (10 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> El idiota del día. Por cada políticos incompetente, no faltará un puñado de paniaguados riendole las sandeces.



Habria que decirle al gordo barbitas que no la calefaccion precisamente... la industria funciona con nubes y arcos iris, y los trabajadores de dicha industria cobran en besos y abracitos...


----------



## Lma0Zedong (10 Mar 2022)

En Nagorno-Karabakh van ya incidentes 3 días seguidos, podría salirle un nuevo enanito por el este al KHAN turcochino:


----------



## Icibatreuh (10 Mar 2022)

Por fin saludan a los Libertadores con los brazos abiertos. Disparan al aire y ni se inmutan. En honor de esos soldados habrá que decir que los nazis alemanes los hubieran masacrado.


----------



## Guanotopía (10 Mar 2022)

*








El hombre de Putin en Galicia es un ex-cargo del PP y ex-editor de prensa, Pedro Mouriño


Su vinculación con el PP ya saltó a la palestra en primavera de 2021, cuando la empresa afincada en Vigo IberAtlantic, dedicada a facilitar e intermediar la implantación de p ...




www.galiciapress.es




*
Venga, vamos señalando a ver si hay sangre.


----------



## amcxxl (10 Mar 2022)

MARUIPOL


----------



## quinciri (10 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Esto de banear todo lo ruso no va en contra del derecho internacional?
> 
> Que culpa tiene del conflicto un deportista ruso o uno que vive en massachusets? Un poco absurdo. Van a conseguir lo contrario a lo que pretenden, todos los rusos que se vean puteados por occidente, seguirán votando a Putin y se harán más nacionalistas.



Y ademas va contra el más elemental sentido común.

En fin cosas del "mundo libre" y como mejor garante de los derechos individuales.


----------



## ferrys (10 Mar 2022)

Esto es una desconexión total como vengo defendiendo desde el principio.
Rusia no quiere saber nada de occidente. La pregunta es quien quedará aislado, Rusia o occidente. Y si pensamos que Rusia lleva tiempo planeandolo y los europedos en babia con transversalismo, transgresorismo, resilencias, etc, etc, no parece difícil de acertar.


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> El poderío de EEUU se ha basado en el terror y los sobres. Su propio sistema económico de crecimiento perpetuo ha creado un monstruo industrial-militar en el que un fusil casi vale lo que el equipamiento completo de un pelotón del enemigo. Para mantenerse necesita saquear recursos y hundir en deuda a sus vasallos, cuanto menos territorio controle, más ha de exprimir a sus subordinados sean estos países o en caso extremo sus propios ciudadanos.
> ¿Cuánto tiempo puede mantenerse sin que empiecen las deserciones y revueltas?



eso no lo se y las sanciones pueden ser contraproducentes, imagina que la KGB tiene los códigos fuente de Windows y Appel , de repente se hacen públicos en internet..........


----------



## pirivi-parava (10 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> En Nagorno-Karabakh van ya incidentes 3 días seguidos, podría salirle un nuevo enanito por el este al KHAN turcochino:



Dios!, es el que se llevó ayer la catedral de San Basilio 
(espero que no estuviera dentro)


----------



## Josant2022 (10 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No te esfuerces ñordo, habeis perdido
> Ver archivo adjunto 977152



Jajajajajajaja

A q hora abre la bolsa de Moscú?


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

(rumor) Los ruskis han ganado terreno en la carretera de Yitomir al oeste de Kiev. Se especula sobre una avance hacia Byshiv con el fin de aislar más a Kiev por el oeste.


----------



## Homero+10 (10 Mar 2022)

Siguiendo


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (10 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Relativizar la invasión a Ucrania con los altos del Golan, tomado durante el intento de invasión de Siria a Israel en su fecha más sagrada...
> Para ser putinista hace falta ser muy trozomierda.



Yaguerito. No milongueros...

Todos sabemos que fue por el agua...


----------



## Homero+10 (10 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> (rumor) Los ruskis han ganado terreno en la carretera de Yitomir al oeste de Kiev. Se especula sobre una avance hacia Byshiv con el fin de aislar más a Kiev por el oeste.



Ya tienen la ciudad rodeada


----------



## piru (10 Mar 2022)

El video está recortado. Es un ataque de artillería ukra sin precisión no disparos directos. Se ve impactos entre tankes y a un bicho de esos hay que acertarle de lleno. En un comentario dicen que hay respuesta y que le zumban al dron que graba.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Mar 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Jajajajajajaja
> 
> A q hora abre la bolsa de Moscú?



las bolsas de cadáveres las tienen llenas de carne de cañón


----------



## Icibatreuh (10 Mar 2022)

Parece ser que los "antijavalines no funcionan"


----------



## Arraki (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (10 Mar 2022)

Rusia: “Un objetivo de los biolaboratorios estadounidenses en Ucrania era crear bioagentes que pudieran dirigirse a ciertos grupos étnicos”. 
Esto ocurre después de que se reveló que EE. UU. estaba recolectando ADN eslavo a través de Ucrania. 

ÚLTIMA HORA: Rusia sobre los biolaboratorios de EE. UU.: "El Pentágono también está interesado en los insectos vectores de infecciones peligrosas, el análisis de los documentos confirma la transferencia de más de 140 contenedores con ectoparásitos de murciélagos (pulgas y garrapatas) desde el laboratorio biológico en Kharkov al extranjero"


Rusia: “Los laboratorios estadounidenses, ucranianos y georgianos cerca de las fronteras rusas están implementando un proyecto en el que los murciélagos se consideran portadores de armas biológicas: Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia”.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Mar 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Jajajajajajaja
> 
> A q hora abre la bolsa de Moscú?



 [IMG alt="Josant2022"]https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/data/avatars/m/194/194360.jpg?1646695347[/IMG]  
*Josant2022*

Himbersor


Desde * 2 Mar 2022 
Ale, vete a cagar. *


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (10 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Hoy la licenciada en Derecho del Banco Central tampoco toca los tipos, aunque la inflación en europa esté en los dos dígitos.
> Luego vienen los lloros




Hoy en la TV ya hablaban de estanflación


----------



## Atonito (10 Mar 2022)

Nos pastorean....


----------



## arriondas (10 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Habria que decirle al gordo barbitas que no la calefaccion precisamente... la industria funciona con nubes y arcos iris, y los trabajadores de dicha industria cobran en besos y abracitos...



La mayor parte de la gente es imbécil, da igual que tengan carreras y doctorados. Lo hemos visto en los tres últimos años.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (10 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Parece ser que los "antijavalines no funcionan"
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 977160



El término para llamar esas cosas es COPE CAGE 

Se dice que la v2 funcionará mejor:


----------



## LIRDISM (10 Mar 2022)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> 2 veces lo que la feminazi Montero va a fundirse te parece mucho?



Es más que los intereses de la deuda española, es casi el rescate a la banca española de la burbuja inmobiliaria, es un tercio del PIB ucraniano, es una cifra cercana al presupuesto militar de Rusia. Ya me parece mucho si fuera una décima parte del chiringuito feminazi.


----------



## magufone (10 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La mayor parte de la gente es imbécil, da igual que tengan carreras y doctorados. Lo hemos visto en los tres últimos años.



sobre todo estos apesebrados, que curiosamente tienen todos la misma pinta...


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

Supuestamente, recalco, un valiente soldado ucraniano usando a civiles como escudos humanos en Mezhove (Lugansk)


----------



## Arraki (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## brunstark (10 Mar 2022)

El lunes huelga general de transportes, las grandes empresas cerrando (aquí Acerlor Asturias, una de las mayores plantas siderúrgicas europeas), automoción parando las cadenas, la flota pesquera a puerto la semana que viene, la gasolina a mas de 2 euros, la luz ya ni para arrancar el PC y forear......

El euro para limpiarse el culo. 

El campo ni para arrancar tractores, cosechas sin plantar.
Ganadería con piensos a precio de vaca lechera...
Las gallinas con la calefacción apagada.
Y no sigo que me hago caca pensando en un mes vista.

Vamos que la primera semana de sanciones nos está dejando con el orto sangrando.
Menos mal que los malvados Russ no tienen macdonalds, coca cola ni facebook.

No podemos ser mas gilipollas.
Repetir conmigo a las 8 y aplaudir "Putin malo, Putin caca, todo es culpa tuya"


----------



## Josant2022 (10 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> [IMG alt="Josant2022"]https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/data/avatars/m/194/194360.jpg?1646695347[/IMG]
> *Josant2022*
> 
> Himbersor
> ...



Venga hombre dimelo

Que tengo unos ahorrillos y quiero comprarme el 25 % de Gazprom


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Niebla de guerra espesa…por ahora.



estas entrenando ya pal madmax?


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Parece ser que los "antijavalines no funcionan"
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 977160



Me puedo equivocar pero no tiene pinta de haber sido golpeado por un javelin...


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (10 Mar 2022)

Atonito dijo:


> Nos pastorean....




Pero lo de la foto es aceite de colza ... mira las florecitas de la garrafa .


----------



## ferrys (10 Mar 2022)

Estoy viendo videos en Telegram y están dando con todo en Mariupol. Ahora parece que va en serio.
Y video, dicen, de SU57 atacando posiciones defensivas.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> estas entrenando ya pal madmax?



Por aquí por el norte hace mucho tiempo que estamos preparados para todo, incluida una nueva invasión de moros como en el siglo VIII.


----------



## Michael_Knight (10 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> La autarquía siempre ha sido la solución. En Best Korea lo saben.



A nosotros también nos fue de puta madre en la autarquía de la postguerra, veinte años de hambre y miseria por la gracia de Paco, ese hombre.


----------



## piru (10 Mar 2022)

element dijo:


> A juzgar por los videos que circulan la incompetencia del ejército ruso es brutal, ¿no?
> 
> Supongo que todo esto es consecuencia del nepotismo y la corrupción del estatismo post-soviético.
> 
> Las fuerzas de la OTAN deben estar alucinando.



Sí, Rusia sólo tiene propaganda y nos está engañando, en realidad el ejercito ukraniano está entrando en Moscú en estos momentos.


----------



## Seronoser (10 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Esto es una desconexión total como vengo defendiendo desde el principio.
> Rusia no quiere saber nada de occidente. La pregunta es quien quedará aislado, Rusia o occidente. Y si pensamos que Rusia lleva tiempo planeandolo y los europedos en babia con transversalismo, transgresorismo, resilencias, etc, etc, no parece difícil de acertar.



Este es el tema.
La borregada pensando que Rusia improvisa...cuando es Occidente el que se ha quedado con cara de alelado viendo los acontecimientos.

Rusia sufrirá que Youtube, tik tok, instagram, facebook, whatsapp,mcdonalds, gucci, rolex etc, se marchen. Nadie lo duda.
Pero pensar que esto va a tumbar a Rusia, es no conocer a los rusos. Recordemos que entre otras cosas, la tecnología rusa es la que permite a los americanos subir a la estación espacial, así por poner un ejemplo rápido. Sin rusos, nadie sube a la estación.
O que nadie tiene hoy, la tecnología militar que tiene la Federación Rusa: Ni los aviones, ni los tanques, ni los misiles, ni los submarinos.

Europa pierde un mercado, el ruso, que junto a las ex republicas soviéticas, supone 300 millones de consumidores. Por no contar los rusos que se encuentran en el extranjero, y que están viendo de primera mano, la rusofobia existente.
Recordemos también, que las sanciones a Rusia no son nuevas, llevan casi 10 años. Y eso no ha impedido que Rusia hoy, sea mucho más fuerte que en el 2010.

Van a conseguir justo lo contrario. Aglutinar al sentimiento pro ruso entorno a Putin, que se está haciendo más fuerte, paradójicamente.


----------



## quinciri (10 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pero a nivel jurídico es legal eso? Es decir, al Abramovich por ejemplo le están expropiando todo su patrimonio en tu tierra. Donde queda el derecho de propiedad privada etc...?



¿ SE lo expropian o se lo congelan , que es distintos ?
Si se lo expropian, y mediando causa de interes general, tienen que pagarle el "justiprecio" ...


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (10 Mar 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Venga hombre dimelo
> 
> Que tengo unos ahorrillos y quiero comprarme el 25 % de Gazprom




Pues creo que hay un ETF bastante bien de precio....


----------



## cuasi-pepito (10 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La mayor parte de la gente es imbécil, da igual que tengan carreras y doctorados. Lo hemos visto en los tres últimos años.



yo como las almorranas...oculto que estoy haciendo la tesis de sociología de lo que se ha bastardizado todo lo académico


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Estoy viendo videos en Telegram y están dando con todo en Mariupol. Ahora parece que va en serio.
> Y video, dicen, de SU57 atacando posiciones defensivas.



Hay un vídeo de un SU57 pero pueda ser propaganda. Ese avión al fin y al cabo está en pruebas teniendo aún que actualizar sus motores.


----------



## Feriri88 (10 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Esto es una desconexión total como vengo defendiendo desde el principio.
> Rusia no quiere saber nada de occidente. La pregunta es quien quedará aislado, Rusia o occidente. Y si pensamos que Rusia lleva tiempo planeandolo y los europedos en babia con transversalismo, transgresorismo, resilencias, etc, etc, no parece difícil de acertar.





Quien quedará aislada


Rusia con 147 millones y bajando. La misma población que en 2002 y en 1986. Con Bielorrusia como perrito faldero. Un país con un pib inferior a estas horas al de España y sin capacidad industrial

O


Occidente


Formado por 3 o 4 países 


España
Portugal
Francia
Reinos Unido
Irlanda
Alemania
Países Bajos
Bélgica
Suecia
Noruega
Dinamarca
Italia
Suiza
Austria
Polonia
Finlandia
Los Balticos
Grecia
Balcanes
Rumanía
Bulgaria
Hungría
Chequia
Eslovaquia 
Turquía (aquí entra)
Estados Unidos
Canadá
Japón
Corea del Sur
Australia
Nueva Zelanda
Singapur
A sumar países de América latina que pueden que no hagan la ola a EEUU pero tampoco van a ir de la mano con Rusia ya que viven de Occidente y no son gilipollas como
Brasil 
Mexico
Argentina
Chile
Uruguay
Colombia
...
A sumar otros que tampoco se van a ir con el Zar loco como

Arabia Saudita 
Emiratos
Qatar

....


Cuanto suman?

1500 millones de habitantes?
1500 millones contra 170 de Rusia y Bielorrusia?

Y encima viviendo en los países más ricos del planeta que sumarán un pib 20 o 30 veces superior?


África

Marruecos. Tradicional aliado francés que ahora le hace ojitos a EEUU. No es Occidente pero 
Crees que se va a ir con Rusia?
Jajaja

Argelia. El gran amigo ruso en África. Amistad histórica. Poco real. Argelia vivie de vender gas. Que creéis que ante la oportunidad histórica de ganar más pasta y tener mayor influencia van a irse con Rusia y decir. Ahora yo también corto el grifo a occidente

Que les follen a los rusos y bienvenidos a Argelia queridos occidentales


Uganda? No sé oye. Puede Rusia dejar su comercio los ricos y vecinos finlandeses y suecos y abrirse al comercio con Uganda

No tengo ni zorra idea de cual es la capital de Uganda y tendría dificultades para localizarla sin equivocarme

Pues eso. Uganda


Ahi Tenemos el caso venezolano. Ha tardado 15 días en abrir el culo a su enemigo histórico Estados Unidos
Aún veremos a Maduro este verano de visita en Mallorca con los reyes y las niñas en Marivent
Rusia? No se de quien me esta hablando

China?

China como ya he dicho a dejado durante los últimos 30 años morir de hambre a corra del Norte en muchas ocasiones 
Que no hará con Rusia un país que le interesa que se hunda para expandirse


Los chinos son como el chino de tu barrio

Todo amabilidad 

Ahora si te quedas en paro intenta convencerle que te regale o te rebaje productos

NI DE COÑA

Y salga de mi establecimiento o llamo a la policia

Eso es China


Rusia ya intentó vivir sin Occidente en el siglo XX y fracaso
Y entonces tenía media Europa, el caucasoby Asia central con ellos además de ser en esa época una potencia industrial


Hoy les queda Bielorrusia y Guadalajara provincia tiene más % de exportaciones industriales que ellos


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (10 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> A nosotros también nos fue de puta madre en la autarquía de la postguerra, veinte años de hambre y miseria por la gracia de Paco, ese hombre.



Teniamos una planta de gasogeno en Madrid para acumular gas de madera ... era inviable enérgicamente pero como no podíamos comprar petroleo. para hacer funcionar motores ...





El mejor gasogeno europeo ...  nos ha jodio ¡¡ solo lo usaban los españoles ...


----------



## amcxxl (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (10 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Interesante detalle, aunque OT


----------



## pgas (10 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _El economista Michael Hudson ha argumentado durante mucho tiempo que la guerra de EE. UU. contra Rusia fue en realidad una guerra de EE. UU. contra Europa, para mantener a la UE subordinada al capital de EE. UU.
> 
> Eso es exactamente lo que está sucediendo ahora: la industria europea se está cerrando a medida que los precios de la energía se disparan debido a las sanciones.
> 
> ...



*European Industry Starts Shutting Down as Energy Prices Soar*

Rachel Morison, Samuel Gebre, Tara Patel

La industria europea está mostrando los primeros signos de cierre a medida que la invasión rusa de Ucrania dispara los costes energéticos de las acerías, las plantas de fertilizantes y las papeleras hasta niveles insostenibles.

La guerra en Ucrania, junto con las sanciones y las contra-amenazas de Rusia, han trastornado los mercados de materias primas, llevando los precios del gas en Europa a nuevos récords y provocando una de las mayores crisis de suministro de petróleo desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Esto está empezando a frenar la demanda de las fundiciones y otras plantas de alto consumo energético de la región, que ya estaban en dificultades antes de que Vladimir Putin desatara su maquinaria militar.

"Estamos entrando en un territorio inexplorado", dijo Fabian Rønningen, analista de Rystad Energy. "La destrucción de la demanda también podría ser de otra escala que la que hemos visto anteriormente".

El miércoles, el fabricante noruego de fertilizantes Yara International ASA dijo que reduciría temporalmente la producción de amoníaco y urea en sus instalaciones europeas a menos de la mitad de su capacidad debido al aumento de los precios del gas. El productor húngaro de fertilizantes Nitrogenmuvex también está deteniendo temporalmente la producción, mientras que Borealis AG está reduciendo la producción.

El gas natural se utiliza como materia prima para los fertilizantes nitrogenados, y suele representar alrededor del 80% de los costes del fabricante. Los futuros del gas en Europa son ahora unas 10 veces más altos que hace un año. Los precios del gas a plazo se mantienen altos durante el resto de este año, antes de suavizarse a principios de 2023.








Los futuros holandeses de referencia retroceden desde los últimos récords en un comercio agitado

La subida de los precios del gas está afectando a otras industrias que consumen mucha energía, y los fabricantes de papel Norske Skog ASA y Pro-Gest SpA han parado sus fábricas en Austria e Italia esta semana. Pro-Gest dijo que el precio de venta de una tonelada de papel era inferior al coste de la energía necesaria para fabricarlo.

Los fabricantes de acero, entre ellos Acerinox SA, suspendieron sus operaciones en varias instalaciones de España después de que los precios de la energía se duplicaran con creces en las últimas dos semanas. A pesar de que los precios de referencia del acero para la construcción han alcanzado niveles récord en Europa esta semana, es probable que muchas fábricas que utilizan hornos de arco eléctrico sigan sin ser rentables.

En otros lugares de Europa, la planta de Liberty Steel en Rotherham (Reino Unido) se ha visto obligada a detener la producción debido al aumento de los costes de la energía, según una persona familiarizada con el asunto. Liberty no quiso hacer comentarios.

Con Rusia reiterando su amenaza de cortar el suministro de energía ante las sanciones impuestas por su invasión de Ucrania, existe la posibilidad de que la situación empeore. Europa sigue dependiendo de los suministros rusos para cerca del 40% de su consumo, aunque intenta reducir esa dependencia aprovechando nuevos suministros, mejorando la eficiencia y utilizando más energías renovables.

Las autoridades europeas, entre ellas las francesas, están elaborando planes de contingencia, que implicarían el racionamiento a diferentes industrias si se cortara el gas ruso. El grupo de presión energético francés Uniden calcula que alrededor de una quinta parte de la producción industrial de los 300 mayores usuarios de gas del país -desde empresas químicas a alimentarias- podría verse reducida en ese escenario.

"Tenemos que entrar en una mentalidad de racionamiento", dijo Nicolas de Warren, presidente de Uniden, en una entrevista. "Esta crisis va a durar".


..........................


todo va a ir bien


----------



## Josant2022 (10 Mar 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> Pues creo que hay un ETF bastante bien de precio....



Déjame de ETFs ni cosas raras. Yo quiero acciones y que me manden la cartita de la junta ordinaria


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (10 Mar 2022)

El BCE acelera la retirada de estímulos ante la persistencia de la inflación


El Banco Central Europeo (BCE) acelera la retirada de estímulos (podría terminar la compra neta de bonos en junio) y abre la puerta claramente a una subida de los tipos este año ante la persistencia de la inflación y unas expectativas de precios al alza. Por otro lado, el BCE ha dejado el tipo...



www.eleconomista.es





BOOOOOOM se acaba la fiesta


----------



## PERRUGAZO (10 Mar 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> Pero lo de la foto es aceite de colza ... mira las florecitas de la garrafa .
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 977166



Y además dice Rapsöl, que es aceite de colza ::
FAKE NEWS


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

(rumor) Los novorrusos continúan con su avance y toman el pueblo de Novotroitskoye.
Supuesto tanque ucro destruido durante la operación


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Hay un vídeo de un SU57 pero pueda ser propaganda. Ese avión al fin y al cabo está en pruebas teniendo aún que actualizar sus motores.



Ya se uso en Siria en combate.









Russia's New Su-57 Stealth Fighter Is Back in Action in Syria


But don't get too excited just yet.




nationalinterest.org


----------



## El-Mano (10 Mar 2022)

[_LoKy_, post: 39606952, member: 43391"]
Hay un vídeo de un SU57 pero pueda ser propaganda. Ese avión al fin y al cabo está en pruebas teniendo aún que actualizar sus motores.
[/QUOTE]

También se llevaron a Siria hace unos años e hicieron algunos ataques. No sería de extrañar que lo sacarán de paseo para probar cositas, ya lo hicieron con el su-34 en Georgia.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (10 Mar 2022)

pgas dijo:


> *European Industry Starts Shutting Down as Energy Prices Soar*
> 
> Rachel Morison, Samuel Gebre, Tara Patel
> 
> ...





Gracias majo, está interesante. El último párrafo lo iremos oyendo en la tele pronto.

_Las autoridades europeas, entre ellas las francesas, están elaborando planes de contingencia, que implicarían el racionamiento a diferentes industrias si se cortara el gas ruso. El grupo de presión energético francés Uniden calcula que alrededor de una quinta parte de la producción industrial de los 300 mayores usuarios de gas del país -desde empresas químicas a alimentarias- podría verse reducida en ese escenario.

"*Tenemos que entrar en una mentalidad de racionamiento*", dijo Nicolas de Warren, presidente de Uniden, en una entrevista. "*Esta crisis va a durar".*_


----------



## Michael_Knight (10 Mar 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> Pero lo de la foto es aceite de colza ... mira las florecitas de la garrafa .
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 977166



Hay que ampliar la foto.


----------



## El Exterminador (10 Mar 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Quien quedará aislada
> 
> 
> Rusia con 147 millones y bajando. La misma población que en 2002 y en 1986. Con Bielorrusia como perrito faldero. Un país con un pib inferior a estas horas al de España y sin capacidad industrial
> ...



Todo para que ahora digan países europeos, que no pueden sancionar más a rusia, que sino les deja sin gas y de ahí el mad max...maravilloso aislamiento, y que tienes a medio mundo dependiendo de ti, y que sabemos que todo es paripé, y cuando ucrania caiga...aquí paz y luego gloria


----------



## Josant2022 (10 Mar 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Quien quedará aislada
> 
> 
> Rusia con 147 millones y bajando. La misma población que en 2002 y en 1986. Con Bielorrusia como perrito faldero. Un país con un pib inferior a estas horas al de España y sin capacidad industrial
> ...



Y la India es occidental, por mucho que esté jugando al perro y al gato


----------



## Lma0Zedong (10 Mar 2022)

¿La propaganda ruskie consiste en grabar unos cuantos impactos de los cuales claramente fallan la mitad o más?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Mar 2022)

menos mal que el doritocuevismo way of life no parece formar parte de lo que se puede considerar_ estilo de vida lujoso_


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Quien quedará aislada
> 
> 
> Rusia con 147 millones y bajando. La misma población que en 2002 y en 1986. Con Bielorrusia como perrito faldero. Un país con un pib inferior a estas horas al de España y sin capacidad industrial
> ...



ceo que Andorra apoya a Rusia


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

Según el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, en Mariupol unidades de la DPR en el este de la ciudad tomaron el control de los barrios "Azovskiy", "Naidenovka", "Lyapino", "Vinogradar" y se dirigieron a la planta "Azovstal"


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## [IΞI] (10 Mar 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> Pero lo de la foto es aceite de colza ... mira las florecitas de la garrafa .
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 977166



A ver si así lo ves más claro


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (10 Mar 2022)

Interludio musical. O no tanto, a raíz de las emotivas (sic) escenas hoy de los músicos en Kiev y en Odessa.

El día de Navidad de 2016, 64 miembros de los coros del ejército ruso murieron en lo que se acordó en llamar un accidente en el Mar Negro.

La respuesta en la prensa occidental fue de la siguiente catadura moral (Charlie Hebdo):













Como supongo que el moralmente intachable Occidente no permitiría tal doble vara de medir, aquí van unos minutos musicales por ese mismo coro cuyos muertos causaban tanta risa:

El día 23 de febrero, Día del Hombre y de las fuerzas armadas rusas. Un día antes de la operación especial en Ucrania:



Y la despedida de la mujer eslava, desde el acorazado "Aurora" en San Petersburgo. La marcha fue compuesta para las mujeres búlgaras que se despedían de sus maridos combatientes en la primera guerra balcánica, y se estrenó en Tambov (Rusia) en 1912.

Dedicada a todos los lamecirios de la OTAN... que todavía no tengo en el ignore.


----------



## lasoziedad (10 Mar 2022)

En la sexta mientras ponian el video diciendo que destruian varios vehiculos.
Mientras lo estás viendo te cuentan una cosa distinta, parecido a lo del misil contra la central nuclear.


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> También se llevaron a Siria hace unos años e hicieron algunos ataques. No sería de extrañar que lo sacarán de paseo para probar cositas, ya lo hicieron con el su-34 en Georgia.



Sí sí, no lo niego, me refiero a que en el mejor de los casos aún está en pruebas.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Mar 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa…método de la boa constrictor vista en Siria … ahora en Ucrania…


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (10 Mar 2022)

Rusia encuentra pruebas de la financiación de EEUU de investigaciones biomilitares en Ucrania


Rusia encuentra pruebas de papel central del Pentágono en financiación y realización de investigaciones biomilitares en Ucrania, declaró el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.




mundo.sputniknews.com





*Rusia encuentra pruebas de la financiación de EEUU de investigaciones biomilitares en Ucrania*

Rusia encuentra pruebas de papel central del Pentágono en financiación y realización de investigaciones biomilitares en Ucrania, declaró el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.

Además, aseveró que en laboratorios ucranianos se estudiaba la posibilidad de propagar infecciones peligrosas mediante aves migratorias.

Agregó que uno de los objetivos de EEUU y sus aliados consiste en crear patógenos capaces de afectar de manera selectiva distintas etnias.

Añadió que los laboratorios de EEUU cerca de las fronteras rusas examinan la posibilidad de transportar armas biológicas con murciélagos.


----------



## mazuste (10 Mar 2022)

Atonito dijo:


> Nos pastorean....



Es la jerarquía de siempre: tanto tienes, tanto vales...


----------



## willbeend (10 Mar 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> Pero lo de la foto es aceite de colza ... mira las florecitas de la garrafa .
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 977166



Hay que entrar al link del twiter para ver la foto entera.

El aceite de girasol esta envuelto en un circulo rojo sobrepuesto en la foto tipo "paint" y tu estas viendo la parte de abajo de ese circulo rojo. El de colza esta debajo del de girasol que no ves.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (10 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> A ver si así lo ves más claro
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 977212



Eso si . sorry

Que precio tiene al cambio ?


----------



## golden graham (10 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> A ver si así lo ves más claro
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 977212



no se mucho aleman pero sonnen parece sol blumen flor y ol aceite


----------



## Feriri88 (10 Mar 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Y la India es occidental, por mucho que esté jugando al perro y al gato




Y Pakistán
Y Vietnam
Camboya
Bangladesh
....


Bangladesh por ejemplo 
Vive de vender a occidente

Se va a ir con Rusia?
A donde? A vivir debajo del puente


India te puede hacer una no condena contra Rusia
O crítica la hipocresía usana
O....


Pero va a seguir vendiendo a occidente y comprando mansiones en Londres


----------



## amcxxl (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Honkler (10 Mar 2022)

En alemán, girasol es sonnenblume


----------



## [IΞI] (10 Mar 2022)

pgas dijo:


> *European Industry Starts Shutting Down as Energy Prices Soar*
> 
> Rachel Morison, Samuel Gebre, Tara Patel
> 
> ...



Joder esto es tan evidente como sucnors son los otanistas de mierda que no pueden verlo, al igual que la corrupción de los burócratas de la UE

No solo es España, recordemos:


----------



## ferrys (10 Mar 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> Todo para que ahora digan países europeos, que no pueden sancionar más a rusia, que sino les deja sin gas y de ahí el mad max...maravilloso aislamiento, y que tienes a medio mundo dependiendo de ti, y que sabemos que todo es paripé, y cuando ucrania caiga...aquí paz y luego gloria



Si el primer exportador mundial de petróleo, gas y materias primas te dice adiós, ¿que opciones te quedan?


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

Se informa que la región oriental de Mariupol habría sido limpiada en un 60%


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (10 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Supuestamente, recalco, un valiente soldado ucraniano usando a civiles como escudos humanos en Mezhove (Lugansk)
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 977165



Próxima parada....atarlos a los carros y a los cañones.

Si es que luchan por la libertad y para defender a toda Europa de los bárbaros rusos.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (10 Mar 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Hay que entrar al link del twiter para ver la foto entera.
> 
> El aceite de girasol esta envuelto en un circulo rojo sobrepuesto en la foto tipo "paint" y tu estas viendo la parte de abajo de ese circulo rojo. El de colza esta debajo del de girasol que no ves.



ya , ya me lo han dicho .. sorry


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

Estado de la sede del SBU en Chuguev


----------



## ferrys (10 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Se informa que la región oriental de Mariupol habría sido limpiada en un 60%



Debe de haber empezado la ofensiva en serio en Mariupol.


----------



## Josant2022 (10 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Si el primer exportador mundial de petróleo, gas y materias primas te dice adiós, ¿que opciones te quedan?



Conquistarlo y hacerlo trozos


----------



## paconan (10 Mar 2022)

*Gerhard Schröder en Moscú para reunirse con Putin en la oferta de paz de Ucrania: Fuentes*
Excanciller alemán tiene estrechos vínculos con líder ruso
El ex canciller alemán Gerhard Schröder se encuentra en Moscú para reunirse con el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin el jueves como parte de un esfuerzo de mediación para poner fin a la guerra en Ucrania, dijeron a POLITICO fuentes familiarizadas con el asunto. 









Gerhard Schröder travels to Moscow to meet Putin in Ukraine peace bid


Ex-German chancellor has close ties to Russian leader.




www.politico.eu


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (10 Mar 2022)

*El BCE acelera la retirada de estímulos ante la persistencia de la inflación*

El BCE abre la puerta a poner fin a las compras de bonos en junio
En la pasada reunión, el BCE puso octubre como fin a las compras netas
La persistencia de la inflación obliga al banco central a revisar su hoja de ruta









El BCE acelera la retirada de estímulos ante la persistencia de la inflación


El Banco Central Europeo (BCE) acelera la retirada de estímulos (podría terminar la compra neta de bonos en junio) y abre la puerta claramente a una subida de los tipos este año ante la persistencia de la inflación y unas expectativas de precios al alza. Por otro lado, el BCE ha dejado el tipo...



www.eleconomista.es





----

*La inflación sigue 'achicharrando' a EEUU: el IPC subió al 7,9% en febrero, rozando el máximo de 1982*









La inflación sigue 'achicharrando' a EEUU: el IPC subió al 7,9% en febrero, rozando el máximo de 1982


La inflación sigue achicharrando a EEUU y eso que los datos apenas recogen el impacto de la guerra de Ucrania en la subida de algunos precios. El IPC de febrero se situó en el 7,9% interanual, máximos no vistos desde enero de 1982 (8,4%). El dato cumple las expectativas de los economistas, que...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zepequenhô (10 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Me puedo equivocar pero no tiene pinta de haber sido golpeado por un javelin...



A este le han dado de lado.


----------



## amcxxl (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## terro6666 (10 Mar 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 976901
> 
> La guerra está en su fase final.



Yo siempre veo el mismo mapa, debe estar en fase final desde el día 1


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (10 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ya se uso en Siria en combate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se probó en combate. Ensayos. Apenas hay 6 en FOC. Y de aquella manera, con los problemas que llegan a tener con los motores. Si está volando en Ucrania es para seguir haciendo pruebas. Como mucho. Los rusos esperan tener 3 escuadrones para 2028. Y ya veremos. 

Aunque en los blogs, como siempre pasa con las wunderwaffen rusas, son una especie de estrella de la muerte. 

En fin, la payasada de siempre. La risión para todo aquel que tenga un mínimo de conocimiento.


----------



## six six six the number.. (10 Mar 2022)

“Los rusos serán enviados en bolsas para cadáveres”: ex soldado israelí en Ucrania


Nikolai, un ex soldado de combate de Givati que ahora forma parte de una unidad de las fuerzas especiales ucranianas que defienden Kiev.




israelnoticias.com


----------



## amcxxl (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (10 Mar 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Conquistarlo y hacerlo trozos



No, si pensarlo y empezar la juerga quizás ya estaba previsto. El problema es que la cosa no resultó tan fácil


----------



## .Kaikus (10 Mar 2022)

Hola leonor soy yo jacobo dijo:


> Pillo sirio.



Yo pillo ucraniana...


----------



## Marchamaliano (10 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Putin lleva 25 años y aquí no había pasado nada. Hay que ser muy ignorante para cargarle a Putin el muerto.
> 
> Segundo año de legislatura de Biden y ya la ha preparao el hijoputa.



Yo sabía perfectamente que tras quitar a Trump de enmedio la iban a preparar. Estaba clarísimo.


----------



## six six six the number.. (10 Mar 2022)

*Civiles rusos llaman a Ucrania: “¡Lo siento! Esto no es culpa nuestra”*

_La CNN emite lo que dice que son audios de grabaciones de rusos que han telefoneado a una línea directa ucraniana en busca de familiares que sirven en el ejército ruso.

“Hola, línea de emergencia, ¿es este el lugar donde se puede averiguar si una persona está viva?”, dice una mujer.

En otro intercambio, el familiar ruso se disculpa por las acciones de Moscú.

“¿Es usted de Ucrania?”, pregunta a la operadora.

“Sí, soy de Ucrania”, dice la operadora.

“¡Lo siento! Esto no es culpa nuestra… Tengo miedo. Ellos no eligieron esto”, dice.

Ha habido múltiples informes de que a muchos de los soldados rusos no se les dijo que se dirigían a la guerra en Ucrania, o se les dijo que serían bien recibidos por la población civil de ese país.

Ucrania ha tratado de socavar el apoyo de la opinión pública rusa a la invasión, abriendo una línea telefónica para que los padres rusos puedan averiguar si sus hijos están entre los muertos o capturados.

El Ministerio de Defensa ha publicado números de teléfono y una dirección de correo electrónico para proporcionar información sobre los rusos capturados, y ha dicho que se invitará a las madres a Kiev para que recojan a sus hijos desaparecidos.

El reportaje de la CNN difunde grabaciones de algunas de las llamadas mientras los familiares desesperados buscan a sus seres queridos.









Civiles rusos llaman a Ucrania: “¡Lo siento! Esto no es culpa nuestra”


“Hola línea de emergencia, ¿es este el lugar donde se puede averiguar si una persona está viva?”, dice una mujer.




israelnoticias.com




_


----------



## Trajanillo (10 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> El BCE acelera la retirada de estímulos ante la persistencia de la inflación
> 
> 
> El Banco Central Europeo (BCE) acelera la retirada de estímulos (podría terminar la compra neta de bonos en junio) y abre la puerta claramente a una subida de los tipos este año ante la persistencia de la inflación y unas expectativas de precios al alza. Por otro lado, el BCE ha dejado el tipo...
> ...



Más bien diría que se acerca al implosión de las economías europeas, no vamos a luchar contra Rusia vamos a luchar entre nosotros como antaño.


----------



## Alvin Red (10 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Pues no se nota mucho, ahora en TV3, diciendo que ya Catalunya acogió refugiados desde el 2014 al 2020 provocados por el ataque ruso al Donbass (?)

Eso si mucho menos USAnos que en TV1.


----------



## .Kaikus (10 Mar 2022)

La Legion Noruega resucita...


*LA GUERRA: LOS SOLDADOS VOLUNTARIOS NORUEGOS DEBEN LUCHAR*
March 7, 2022


Miles de soldados están ahora reunidos para el gran ejercicio militar Cold Responseque se realiza en varios lugares del país en marzo-abril.
En el teléfono del “frente”, un soldado noruego le confirma a Dagbladet que él, y varios ex soldados profesionales noruegos, pronto establecerán el rumbo para el frente real en Ucrania por iniciativa privada.
– Viajo en cuanto termine Cold Response, le dice el hombre a Dagbladet.
_– ¿Estás en forma para pelear, literalmente?_
*– Al menos me han quitado un poco de óxido. Creo que está mal que en Occidente nos quedemos mirando y no interfiramos. Los rusos han atacado la democracia y la libertad, le dijo el soldado a Dagbladet.
CORRECTO:* Una madre, sus dos hijos y un amigo perdieron la vida en este bombardeo, en la ciudad de Irpin, al noroeste de Kiev, el domingo 6 de marzo. Vídeo: AP. Reportero: Magnus Paus / Dagbladet TV
ver más
*Solicite ayuda*
Fue el pasado domingo que El presidente ucraniano, Volodymyr Zelensky, pidió a voluntarios extranjeros unirse a las fuerzas militares de Ucrania y luchar contra la invasión rusa del país.
Desde entonces, el embajador de Ucrania ha declarado que unos 300 noruegos se han puesto en contacto con la embajada para alistarse. Dagbladet ha buscado al embajador el lunes para obtener una cifra completamente actualizada, hasta ahora sin éxito.
El soldado con el que habla Dagbladet dice que no tenía ninguna duda cuando Zelenskyj pidió ayuda.
*– Ucrania ha pedido soldados cuando Occidente no se los envía. Entonces siento en mi cuerpo que está mal no hacer nada, dice.*
*soldados profesionales*
El hombre dice que tiene algo de experiencia militar más allá del primer servicio. Entre aquellos con los que viaja a Ucrania se encuentran varios ex soldados profesionales.
*– Viajo con un grupo donde varios han sido soldados profesionales en un departamento de combate operativo. Varios han enviado mensajes para viajar, pero hemos eliminado a los que van a ser vaqueros. Queremos gente sensata, le dice el soldado a Dagbladet.*
_– ¿Cómo lo haces con el equipo?_
– Está prohibido derribar equipos militares noruegos, por lo que somos un grupo de amigos que empalman equipos; uniformes, cascos, chalecos antibalas, etc. Cuesta bastante.
*PEDIR AYUDA:* Así terminó el comediante Volodymyr Zelensky como presidente de Ucrania. Vídeo: AP/Youtube/Reddit/Telegram. Reportero: Magnus Paus / Dagbladet TV
ver más
*reclutamiento de facebook*
Durante la última semana, Dagbladet ha estado en contacto con varios noruegos que están considerando alistarse en el ejército ucraniano. Tienen antecedentes variados, algunos con experiencia militar significativa, otros casi sin ella. Otros con antecedentes de profesiones como el servicio de ambulancias.
Como documentó Dagbladet la semana pasada, gran parte del reclutamiento se lleva a cabo en algunos grupos de Facebook.

Pocos voluntarios han querido dar entrevistas más grandes, pero varios tienen claro que ellos, como el hombre que Dagbladet entrevista hoy, sentían la obligación de contribuir.
*– Se trata de la vida humana y la situación en la que terminarás si no haces nada. Entonces se trata de dónde puedes hacer el mayor bien. Aquellos que hacen el mayor uso del frente pueden viajar y ayudar al ejército ucraniano. Creo que son especialmente aquellos que tienen experiencia en asignaciones en el extranjero, dice otro voluntario de Ucrania que no tiene esa experiencia.*
En la comunidad noruega con voluntarios de Ucrania, hay varios que también están considerando viajar a Ucrania para ayudar con la evacuación de refugiados y primeros auxilios. Porque en el frente, sin duda, hay un gran riesgo.
*– Mucha gente quiere viajar. Pero es peligroso en el frente. Muchos también pueden beneficiarse aquí en Noruega, señala un voluntario.
PELIGROSO EN EL FRENTE:* Los residentes de la ciudad ucraniana de Irpin, un suburbio a 24 kilómetros al noroeste de Kiev, tuvieron que huir de las bombas rusas el domingo 6 de marzo. Video: Reuters
ver más
*no punible*
El primer ministro Jonas Gahr Støre ha dejado claro que las autoridades noruegas no animan a los noruegos a alistarse. Sin embargo, la defensa le confirma a Dagbladet que no es un delito penal hacerlo.
Andreas Almås Norum, jefe de la Sección Jurídica del Cuartel General de Operaciones de las Fuerzas Armadas, escribe en un correo electrónico a Dagbladet:
*– En general, las Fuerzas Armadas no alentarán ni recomendarán la participación en hostilidades en Ucrania. No obstante, las Fuerzas Armadas se refieren al hecho de que la elección de dicha participación en sí misma no se ve afectada por ningún código penal noruego, siempre que se lleve a cabo dentro del marco legal pertinente.*
Dice que las Fuerzas Armadas, sin embargo, señalarán los siguientes aspectos:

La participación voluntaria en la guerra de Ucrania no es, en principio, motivo de exención del servicio militar en Noruega impuesta por ley. El personal noruego que está obligado a servir en virtud de la Ley de Defensa sobre la base de servicio militar obligatorio, contrato o designación militar, tiene el deber punible de asistir. Este deber de asistencia no se verá afectado por el enrolamiento en las fuerzas militares de otro país.
Está prohibido y es punible llevar uniformes e insignias de un Estado que no sea parte en el conflicto. Esto significa que es un delito penal utilizar uniformes y artículos de uniforme noruegos en la guerra de Ucrania. Las disposiciones del derecho penal noruego sobre el uso indebido del uniforme público también serán relevantes aquí.
Además, las reglas de derechos y seguros que se aplican al personal que presta servicio en las Fuerzas Armadas de Noruega no cubrirán al personal que presta servicio en otro estado.
Rusia ha declarado que los soldados extranjeros serán maltratados. Los rusos afirman que los soldados extranjeros serán vistos como mercenarios si son capturados. y que por lo tanto no reciben el estatus de prisioneros de guerra. Rusia se tiene a sí misma mercenarios usados en Ucrania.
*FADESE:* El teniente coronel Geir Hågen Karlsen describe la columna militar de Ucrania fuera de Kiev como una moda pasajera. Anfitrión: Julie Tran. Vídeo: Dagbladet TV.
ver más
*solución web*
Toda persona que se vaya a alistar al servicio de Ucrania debe hacerlo a través de una embajada ucraniana. Allí se registran los nombres y otra información, además de que los ucranianos verifican los antecedentes de los soldados voluntarios. Ucrania ha desarrollado ahora una solución en línea que facilitará la suscripción al servicio. Esta estuvo inactivo el lunes por la mañana, sin embargo. Ucrania también ha preparado listas de equipos y otra información práctica para los voluntarios.
*Como Dagbladet ha revelado que Rusia ha pirateado líneas telefónicas pertenecientes a la embajada de Ucrania en Oslo. Dagbladet es consciente de que, por lo tanto, Ucrania ha tenido contacto con varios voluntarios noruegos a través de un servicio de mensajería cifrada.*
Según un soldado voluntario finlandés son los primeros noruegos en llegar al frente en Ucrania. El miércoles 2 de marzo, el finlandés anunció:

– Ahora soy oficialmente parte de la legión extranjera de Ucrania. De reservista finlandés a recluta ucraniano. Personas de todo el mundo han venido aquí para ayudar a defender Ucrania. Mis compañeros de cuarto son noruegos y estadounidenses. ¡Aún hay espacio para más!









la guerra: los soldados voluntarios noruegos deben luchar - Notiulti


Miles de soldados están ahora reunidos para el gran ejercicio militar Cold Responseque se realiza en varios lugares del país en marzo-abril. En el teléfono del “frente”, un soldado noruego le confirma a Dagbladet que él, y varios ex soldados profesionales noruegos, pronto establecerán el rumbo...




notiulti.com


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (10 Mar 2022)

No os llama la atención que ...

Ya no salen videos de " looters plástificados". a árboles y farolas.

Habrá habido una llamadita desde los OTANicos al payaso.

-_Mira Zelens...que tus " jueces. Dredd" no molan a la gente que ve lo terrordiaros de la frontera polaca p' acá. No su t'olvide que semoj los defensores de la libertà y la democracia.

Que el monopolio de tergiversar los hechos violentos los tenemos nosotros ayudados, por nuestros mass mierdas._


----------



## vinavil (10 Mar 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> Pero lo de la foto es aceite de colza ... mira las florecitas de la garrafa .
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 977166




En los supermercados de RU no falta aceite de girasol y el precio es el mismo de siempre. Incluso en una cadena está de oferta ahora mismo.


----------



## Icibatreuh (10 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> El término para llamar esas cosas es COPE CAGE
> 
> Se dice que la v2 funcionará mejor:
> Ver archivo adjunto 977164











How Ukraine is using a powerful weapon that is too difficult for Russians to detect


Anti-tank missiles, which can be fired by a single person, seem to be effective against Russia's fleet of invading main battle tanks, writes James Dwyer.




www.abc.net.au





*Cómo funcionan los misiles antitanque y cuán útiles podrían ser para los soldados de Ucrania?*

Los aliados de Ucrania han enviado unas 17.000 armas antitanques al campo de batalla, en un intento por ayudar a los combatientes a empantanar la ofensiva rusa.

El arsenal incluye al menos 2.000 misiles NLAW (arma antitanque ligera de próxima generación) del Reino Unido, 100 NLAW de Luxemburgo y varios cientos de misiles Javelin de los Estados Unidos y Estonia . El NLAW y el Javelin son algunos de los misiles antitanque portátiles más avanzados disponibles.

Ambos son misiles relativamente livianos que se disparan desde el hombro y que, aunque no cambiarán por completo el rumbo de la guerra, hasta ahora han demostrado ser valiosos en lo que de otro modo es un conflicto altamente asimétrico.

Póngase al día con las principales actualizaciones de la invasión rusa de Ucrania con una mirada retrospectiva a nuestro blog.
Entonces, ¿cómo funcionan los misiles? ¿Y qué los hace tan útiles para la defensa de Ucrania?

*¿Qué son los misiles antitanque?*
Los misiles antitanque portátiles están diseñados específicamente para destruir los tanques de batalla principales, que están más blindados que otros tipos de vehículos blindados (como los vehículos blindados de transporte de personal, por ejemplo).

Los carros de combate principales, que Rusia ha desplegado en grandes cantidades, utilizan tecnología de blindaje moderna y muy avanzada, incluido el "blindaje reactivo explosivo" (o ERA). En otras palabras, la armadura del tanque explota hacia afuera cuando es impactada por una ojiva. Esto tiene como objetivo desviar la explosión y minimizar el daño causado.

Sin embargo, la armadura reactiva explosiva en realidad no es una gran ventaja contra los modernos misiles antitanque que utilizan los combatientes ucranianos. Los misiles NLAW y Javelin están diseñados para golpear un tanque desde arriba en un "ataque superior", golpeando en la parte superior de la torreta del tanque donde la armadura es más delgada. Esto destruirá completamente el tanque o incapacitará a la tripulación que se encuentra dentro.

Los misiles también se pueden usar en modo de "fuego directo" contra vehículos menos blindados, como vehículos blindados de transporte de personal, edificios o incluso helicópteros que vuelan a baja altura, con resultados devastadores. Esto los convierte en un arma altamente flexible y peligrosa para las fuerzas opuestas.

Quizás la mayor ventaja de los misiles antitanque es su alcance y facilidad de uso. Son relativamente ligeros (entre 10 y 25 kg según el modelo), pueden ser utilizados por un solo soldado y requieren un entrenamiento (relativamente) mínimo para manejarlos. También son extremadamente difíciles de detectar, debido a su tamaño y movilidad.

*Dispara y olvida*
Estos misiles modernos son armas totalmente guiadas de "dispara y olvida", lo que significa que un soldado puede esconderse o reubicarse inmediatamente después de disparar. El proyectil se fija en el objetivo y se guía solo una vez disparado.

En el caso de un Javelin, esto se logra utilizando tecnología infrarroja, en la que el misil se fija en cualquier señal de calor presente en los tanques.

P
Los misiles NLAW utilizan tecnología de "línea de visión predictiva". El paquete de guía calcula la distancia al objetivo y la velocidad del objetivo (si es móvil), y se guía a sí mismo a la ubicación prevista. Con esto, un solo soldado puede atacar un tanque a distancia.

Los NLAW tienen un alcance de hasta 1 km, mientras que el Javelin tiene un alcance efectivo máximo de hasta 4,5 km. Por lo tanto, las jabalinas son mucho más caras que los NLAW, con un solo misil que cuesta alrededor de US $ 80,000 (o A $ 110,000) .

Tanto en el caso del NLAW como del Javelin, la ojiva detona al impactar con un objeto duro. Un impacto directo puede ser suficiente para acabar con un solo tanque si impacta en un área con una armadura más delgada, como la torreta del tanque, pero generalmente no tendrá mucho impacto en los tanques cercanos.

Incluso un golpe de refilón de una de estas armas puede ser suficiente para incapacitar a un tanque, si no para destruirlo por completo. Por lo tanto, los misiles antitanque representan una amenaza importante y, sobre todo, difícil de detectar para las columnas blindadas rusas

*Una estrategia aparentemente efectiva*
Rusia no parece depender del armamento antitanque portátil en la misma medida que Ucrania.

En esta etapa, se basa en un vasto arsenal de tanques y activos de aviación, como helicópteros de ataque, para su capacidad antitanque. Esto puede deberse a que Ucrania cuida y protege cuidadosamente su limitado arsenal de tanques.

Sin embargo, esto podría cambiar a corto plazo, ya que Rusia posee sus propios misiles antitanque.

*Los informes indican que los rusos han sufrido grandes pérdidas contra el armamento antitanque, hasta el punto de que hemos visto imágenes y videos en línea que muestran a soldados rusos colocando pantallas de malla improvisadas y jaulas sobre sus tanques, en un (fútil) esfuerzo por protegerse.

Estas se denominan coloquialmente "jaulas de afrontamiento" por varias comunidades en Internet. Por supuesto, harán poco para minimizar el impacto de un misil, pero demuestran que los soldados rusos temen la amenaza que representan los misiles*.

Informes no verificados indican que potencialmente ha habido 280 vehículos blindados destruidos por Javelin en Ucrania, de los 300 disparados. Si los informes son ciertos, esta es una tasa de efectividad notable.

Parece que estas armas, en parte, han permitido que el ejército de Ucrania se atasque y detenga el avance ruso, a un costo significativo para Rusia.


----------



## Impresionante (10 Mar 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Por eso todos estos veraneaban en la costa azul y tienen apartamentos en Londres
> 
> Ya lo intentaron entre 1945 y 1989
> El resultado ya lo conocemos
> ...



Ahhh, que tú dices que no les dejémos ir a ningún sitio, que lo más bonito del mundo es la costa española y tal... Menudo paletismo gastas


six six six the number.. dijo:


> *Civiles rusos llaman a Ucrania: “¡Lo siento! Esto no es culpa nuestra”*
> 
> _La CNN emite lo que dice que son audios de grabaciones de rusos que han telefoneado a una línea directa ucraniana en busca de familiares que sirven en el ejército ruso.
> 
> ...



Como las preguntas de los radioyentes en las radios, more or less


----------



## perrasno (10 Mar 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Yo siempre veo el mismo mapa, debe estar en fase final desde el día 1



Es que ese mapa pone que es del día 1.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (10 Mar 2022)

Los rusos siguen sin poder noquear a los drones Bayraktar, aquí vemos a uno de ellos como alcanza de lleno un sistema de misiles antiaéreos BUK montado sobre oruga.


----------



## lasoziedad (10 Mar 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> En los supermercados de RU no falta aceite de girasol y el precio es el mismo de siempre. Incluso en una cadena está de oferta ahora mismo.



También dependerá de la demanda de cada pais, desconozco si se usa mucho o poco en RU.

Aqui me han dicho de un super que no hay en las estanterias pero tienen aceite escondido para darle 2 botellas a segun quien.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Mar 2022)

debe ser de puta madre ser ruso tío ...


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (10 Mar 2022)

six six six the number.. dijo:


> *Civiles rusos llaman a Ucrania: “¡Lo siento! Esto no es culpa nuestra”*
> 
> _La CNN emite lo que dice que son audios de grabaciones de rusos que han telefoneado a una línea directa ucraniana en busca de familiares que sirven en el ejército ruso.
> 
> ...




Esto es auto-culpabilización ... es el equivalente en covit a : "lo siento por no vacunarme he matado a tu abuelo "

Falta fervor radical y un momento traumatice ... ya vendrá la catarsis ...


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

Drones ruskis atacando posiciones ucras en combate urbano


----------



## .Kaikus (10 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Tienen bien aprendida la version oficial, no necesitan informarse, son borregos que siguen al pastor...


----------



## Zhukov (10 Mar 2022)

Alemanes haciendo cosas de alemanes, un hospital de Munich anuncia que no tratará a pacientes rusos y bielorusos









München: Iatros-Privatklinik will keine Russen & Belarussen behandeln – es folgt heftige Kritik


Wegen des Ukraine-Kriegs wollte eine bayrische Privatklinik keine russischen und weißrussischen Patienten mehr behandeln. Sofort kam Kritik aus dem Netz




www.rtl.de


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Mar 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> Esto es auto-culpabilización ... es el equivalente en covit a : "lo siento por no vacunarme he matado a tu abuelo "
> 
> Falta fervor radical y un momento traumatice ...



A ver si continuan tan penosos cuando visiten el edificio mas alto de Moscú.


----------



## Impresionante (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (10 Mar 2022)

A partir de ahora exigiré a todo moro que me encuentre en la calle que diga que reniega del yihadismo y de la violencia.


----------



## brunstark (10 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Alemanes haciendo cosas de alemanes, un hospital de Munich anuncia que no tratará a pacientes rusos y bielorusos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hace un mes la misma noticia pero cambiando rusos por novacs....
Matrix se quedó corta.


----------



## tomasjos (10 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> A ver si continuan tan penosos cuando visiten el edificio mas alto de Moscú.



Lyubianka. Es tan alto porque desde sus sótanos se ve Siberia


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (10 Mar 2022)

_de Guindos entra en la charla con su incomparable encanto ibérico y su distintivo inglés. El mensaje que estaba muy embarrado se volvió incomprensible. Y nos bendijo con "Rusia es solo el 2% del PIB mundial". 

 _

(De hace un par de días)

_Cada imbécil: Rusia es irrelevante, es apenas el 2% del PIB mundial_


_Es cierto, medido con dinero de mono que es. Medido con activos reales:

- 11% del suministro mundial de petróleo
- 17% del suministro global de NatGas
- 11% de la producción mundial de PM
- 11% de la producción mundial de Trigo
- 10% de la producción global de Ind Minerals

_


----------



## piru (10 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Los rusos siguen sin poder noquear a los drones Bayraktar, aquí vemos a uno de ellos como alcanza de lleno un sistema de misiles antiaéreos BUK montado sobre oruga.



Ukra o ruso?


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania habría declarado que Rusia se apoderó del barco de rescate ucraniano "Sapphire" y lo transportó al puerto de Sebastopol


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> A mí me lo acaba de soplar por washtapp un ukro proruso que tiene a una nieta allí ahora mismo escondida en el sótano con los suegros









Pues parece que tienes razón, este mapa lo actualizan a paso de tortuga y en la última ya aparece una línea de ataque hacia Krivoi Rog. Seguramente se combate cerca a estas horas.

Esos macutazos de civiles, de parientes y amigos allí, suelen tener bastante fiabilidad.


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Ukra o ruso?



Ruso! Pero es extraño porque los rusos no estaban desplegando ya los buk al carecer los ucros de fuerza área alguna. ¿Video viejo quizás?


----------



## molodets (10 Mar 2022)

Hace tiempo que el Consejo de Europa pasó de ser la plataforma internacional más importante para el diálogo igualitario a una estructura títere utilizada para promover la rusofobia rabiosa.

No hay diálogo involucrado aquí. Añádase a esto la imposición de valores LGBT, intentos de destruir la institución de la familia a nivel interestatal. Rusia no encaja en su imagen del mundo de ninguna manera, nunca aceptaremos los valores occidentales. Déjalos hervir en su propio jugo. Sin nosotros.

Quiero dar las gracias a todos mis colegas, miembros de la delegación rusa, senadores y diputados, con quienes hemos trabajado tanto juntos, convenciendo a los europeos de la necesidad de tener en cuenta los intereses de Rusia y los rusos en Europa. Intentamos hablar honestamente sobre los derechos humanos: sobre los derechos de los rusos en Ucrania, sobre el derecho de los residentes de Donbas a vivir sin bombardeos, sobre los derechos de los habitantes de Crimea a la libre elección y al acceso al agua. Pero el Consejo de Europa ignoró nuestros llamados al diálogo, solo se le dio la palabra a la histérica minoría rusofóbica de moseks que intentaron morder a Rusia con más dolor.

Despierta Rusia. Gracias. Ahora nosotros mismos pondremos las cosas en orden donde mejor nos parezca. Pugs, por favor no se interpongan en el camino.



https://mid.ru/ru/foreign_policy/news/1803555/?lang=es


----------



## LIRDISM (10 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *El BCE acelera la retirada de estímulos ante la persistencia de la inflación*
> 
> El BCE abre la puerta a poner fin a las compras de bonos en junio
> En la pasada reunión, el BCE puso octubre como fin a las compras netas
> ...



Esa inflación la creó EEUU artificialmente al comienzo del mandato de Biden, no con buenas intenciones y va a ser una chispa que detone muchis problemas a nivel mundial sobre todo a Europa pero el responsable de esa inflación seguirá siendo Putin para el ciudadano occidental.


----------



## amcxxl (10 Mar 2022)

*Movimiento ucraniano y "ucranianos" políticos*
Los “ucranianos” son un tipo especial de personas.

*Habiendo nacido ruso, un ucraniano no se siente ruso, niega su "rusidad" en sí mismo y odia con saña todo lo ruso* . Acepta ser llamado cafre, hotentote, por cualquiera, pero no por un ruso. Las palabras: Rusia, ruso, Rusia, ruso, actúan sobre él como un pañuelo rojo sobre un toro. Sin espuma en la boca, no puede oírlos. Pero los antiguos nombres ancestrales son especialmente molestos para el "ucraniano": Pequeña Rusia, Pequeña Rusia, Pequeña Rusa, Pequeña Rusa. Al escucharlos, grita furiosamente: "¡Qué vergüenza!" (“¡Vergüenza!” Del polaco hasba). Esto se debe al hecho de que *muchos de los "ucranianos", por estupidez e ignorancia, creen que hay algo de burla o desprecio en estos nombres.*en relación con la población del sur de Rusia. No hemos conocido a un solo "ucraniano" que quisiera escuchar una explicación científica de estos nombres y asimilar correctamente su significado. Mientras tanto, como mencionamos anteriormente, el nombre "Malaya" en el apéndice de Rusia o Rusia es el más honorable que pueda imaginar. Determina (según la terminología adoptada por la Edad Media de los antiguos geógrafos griegos) que Rusia, o, en la pronunciación griega, Rusia, reunida en el siglo X cerca de Kiev, era la Rusia original, primordial, principal, el hogar ancestral de los tribu rusa.

¿Cómo se puede entender tal paradoja de que los rusos odien su “rusidad” como algo extraño y repugnante para ellos?..


La población del sur de Rusia es mestiza. Ruso en su esencia, absorbió la sangre de varias tribus, principalmente de origen túrquico. Jázaros, pechenegos, pueblos tan pequeños como Torks, Berendeys, Kovtsy, conocidos bajo el nombre común de capuchas negras (karatuls), Polovtsy, tártaros, circasianos: todas estas tribus se cruzaron sucesivamente con los rusos y dejaron su huella en las características físicas y mentales de la población del sur de Rusia.

Las observaciones sobre la mezcla de razas muestran que en las generaciones siguientes, cuando el cruce se produce sólo dentro de las mismas personas, pueden nacer, no obstante, individuos que reproduzcan en forma pura el antepasado de la sangre de otra persona.

Al familiarizarnos con los líderes del movimiento ucraniano desde 1875, no a partir de libros, sino de imágenes vivas, tuvimos la impresión de que los "ucranianos" son precisamente personas que se desviaron del tipo de toda Rusia en la dirección de reproducir a los antepasados de alienígenas. Sangre turca, que culturalmente era mucho más baja que la raza rusa.

Tomemos, por ejemplo, "ucranianos" tan conocidos como el difunto Orest Ivanovich Levitsky (Levko Mayachanets) o Vladimir Nikolaevich Leontovich (V. Levenko). Al observar el color de su piel morena y cabello negro espeso, su expresión facial, su forma de andar, sus gestos, su forma de hablar, involuntariamente pensó: estos eran probablemente los turcos que se establecieron cerca de Pereyaslav-Russky y "lucharon" contra Rusia, o los Berendeys, que fundaron Berendichev, actual Berdichev. Entre los "ucranianos" que observamos, tales tipos constituían la abrumadora mayoría.

*(A. Tsarinny. "Movimiento ucraniano. Una breve reseña histórica, basada principalmente en memorias personales". 1924)*
==
*Fuente*


----------



## EGO (10 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> debe ser de puta madre ser ruso tío ...



De ahi a las ametralladoras Maxim en la retaguardia para disparar a los que huyan ya queda poco.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (10 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Alemanes haciendo cosas de alemanes, un hospital de Munich anuncia que no tratará a pacientes rusos y bielorusos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Empiezan a tratar a los rusos como subhumanos, todo gracias a nuestros ecuanimes y objetivos medios de comunicación.

Yo cada vez estoy más convencido de que esto termina con una decena de pepinos nucleares por cada parte.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (10 Mar 2022)

brunstark dijo:


> Hace un mes la misma noticia pero cambiando rusos por novacs....
> Matrix se quedó corta.



Sabemos como va ha acabar todo esto .... VOLUNTARIOS AL FRENTE .

El reclutamiento es voluntario pero si no lo haces eres un traidor ....


----------



## [IΞI] (10 Mar 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> Eso si . sorry
> 
> Que precio tiene al cambio ?



Actualmente el franco y el euro tienen valor similar


----------



## Visilleras (10 Mar 2022)

Noruega distribuye pastillas de yodo a guarderías y colegios ante el riesgo de ataque nuclear en horario lectivo


Oslo, Trondheim y otras ciudades de Noruega están distribuyendo pastillas de yodo en las guarderías y las escuelas para prevenir el desarrollo de cáncer...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

(rumor) Bielorrusia asegura el suministro eléctrico a la central de Chernóbil.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Mar 2022)

El ataque biológico ya habia empezado, confirmado el motivo de la ofensiva:


----------



## John Nash (10 Mar 2022)

Editorial Le Monde: Pasaremos mas frio pero podremos mirarnos al espejo sin vergüenza:









« En coupant le gaz et le pétrole russes, nous allons avoir plus froid, mais nous pourrons nous regarder en face avec moins de honte »


TRIBUNE. Le Prix Nobel de physique (2012) Serge Haroche estime, dans une tribune au « Monde », que continuer à commercer avec la Russie revient non seulement à abandonner l’Ukraine à son sort, mais en plus à aider « cyniquement et objectivement son bourreau à la martyriser ».




www.lemonde.fr





Sinvergüenzas si que son.


----------



## nOkia_XXI (10 Mar 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> Sabemos como va ha acabar todo esto .... VOLUNTARIOS AL FRENTE .
> 
> El reclutamiento es voluntario pero si no lo haces eres un traidor ....



Como la vacuna


----------



## poppom (10 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Esto es una desconexión total como vengo defendiendo desde el principio.
> Rusia no quiere saber nada de occidente. La pregunta es quien quedará aislado, Rusia o occidente. Y si pensamos que Rusia lleva tiempo planeandolo y los europedos en babia con transversalismo, transgresorismo, resilencias, etc, etc, no parece difícil de acertar.



La equivalencia es la de charo haciéndole la liana a Paco. Lleva preparándola durante años, una mujer nunca deja a su hombre si no está bien atado el siguiente. Si han atacado ahora es porque tenían al gigachad China respaldándoles. Paco europa pues a pagar la casa y la manutención de los nenes


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (10 Mar 2022)

Que locura todo, y ahora no hacen más que hablar de armamento no convencional, bombas termobáricas, nukes, armamento químico y biológico. ¿Qué posibilidades hay de que Rusia y/o Ucrania (o agentes "antirrusos") usen toda esa mierda?, ¿se usarán por ambas partes?, ¿será la siguiente pantalla, eso y la guerra de guerrillas (mercenarios)?, ¿están anunciando algo?

Sobre lo que está aconteciendo, según imágenes que van llegando desde el bando "antirruso", que es mayoritario, es desolador. Con todo, es un escenario de guerra y la manipulación está servida. Imposible conocer el punto exacto. De cualquier manera, lo que está sucediendo es una puta tragedia. A estas alturas, y con esas posibilidades antes mencionadas, parece más o menos claro que esto se va a complicar mucho más. Malditos imperios y malditas guerras.


----------



## Trajanillo (10 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania habría declarado que Rusia se apoderó del barco de rescate ucraniano "Sapphire" y lo transportó al puerto de Sebastopol
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 977293



Y para que lo quieren si se van a quedar si salida al mar.


----------



## Mabuse (10 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> eso no lo se y las sanciones pueden ser contraproducentes, imagina que la KGB tiene los códigos fuente de Windows y Appel , de repente se hacen públicos en internet..........



Obviamente los tienen, pero no les interesa demasiado por lo que se ve. ReactOS tiene apoyo ruso oficial y va lento pero seguro. ¿Quién sabe? igual este es el año de despegue para ReactOS. Basta con que un grande empiece a interesarse en el producto y algo desestabilice la rama principal del producto original para que despegue, IBM empezó a meter Linux en sus LPAR para gestionar servidores secundarios, junto con el declive de Sun por otras razones, GN/Linux de un año para otro apareció en todas partes aunque llevara años circulando como curiosidad para hackers y frikis.

Los sistemas necesitaban de máquinas corriendo SOS del estilo Unix, y apareció una solución muy barata y fiable. los sistemas rusos, y probablemente los chinos se verían privados de la rama principal de Windows (Mac es muy inestable para entornos críticos y muy caro para entornos de escritorio de oficina) y ReactOS busca hacer lo mismo que windows sin florituras como en su tiempo GN/Linux daba lo justo para sustituir al decayente System V sin demasiados líos.









Front Page


ReactOS is a free, opensource reimplementation of windows




reactos.org


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

(Sin confirmar) Fuentes ucras afirman que un barco ruso habría lanzado varios misiles en la región de Odessa.


----------



## kopke (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## John Nash (10 Mar 2022)

Asistimos en directo al suicidio europeo:









Lagarde da pistas sobre la fecha de la primera subida de tipos de interés en la Eurozona


Christine Lagarde, presidenta del Banco Central Europeo, ha dado pistas sobre cuándo se podría dar el pistoletazo de salida a las subidas de tipos en la Eurozona. El comunicado del banco central ha sufrido algunos cambios que acotan la fecha en la que se puede producir el primer aumento del...



www.eleconomista.es













El BCE baja el crecimiento al 3,7% en 2022 y eleva la inflación al 5,1%, aunque podría dispararse al 7,1% en el peor escenario


No por esperado ha dolido menos el jarro de agua fría que ha echado el BCE (Banco Central Europeo) este jueves sobre las perspectivas de crecimiento e inflación para la zona euro después de estallar la guerra en Ucrania. En su comparecencia tras la reunión del Consejo de Gobierno en la que se ha...



www.eleconomista.es













La gasolina alcanza los 2 euros por litro en 13 provincias pese a la pequeña 'tregua' del petróleo


La presión del conflicto en Ucrania sigue sin dar tregua a los consumidores. En los últimos días, los precios de los carburantes han registrado un fuerte incremento en los postes de las estaciones de servicio y alcanzan niveles nunca vistos en España. Según los datos del Geoportal del Ministerio...



www.eleconomista.es





Vamos a sufrir. Reina la imprevision y el saqueo financiero.


----------



## willbeend (10 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Y la gente se lo traga. Con el timovirus alteraban la realidad como les salia de las pelotas y la gente se lo creia todo cienciacientificamente.


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Mar 2022)

_Casa Blanca @PressSec: "Es posible que haya notado esta semana que los precios de la gasolina han subido... mucho de eso tiene que ver con Vladimir Putin... La única forma de proteger a EE. UU. a largo plazo es independizarse energéticamente"._


----------



## delhierro (10 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Empiezan a tratar a los rusos como subhumanos, todo gracias a nuestros ecuanimes y objetivos medios de comunicación.
> 
> Yo cada vez estoy más convencido de que esto termina con una decena de pepinos nucleares por cada parte.



Van a ir a muerte a por Rusia, así que Putin tendra que tirar para delante. Tanto en lo militar, como en lo economico. No le van a dejar otro camino.

Ya lo unico que falta es que sancionen a los chinos, y se unan a la fiesta. 

El petroleo vuelve a subir, 6%


----------



## ZARGON (10 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> La OTAN captura material a punto de jubilarse, Rusia captura juguetes nuevos. Es posible que una de las ideas que se les pasó a los del estado mayor ruso es que lo de Ucrania se pudiera convertir en un campo de pruebas como el de la guerra civil española y pergeñaran un plan para ver el estado real del enemigo mientras ellos enmascaraban el suyo. Lanzando misiles de crucero para cegar las radares y comunicaciones enemigas y dejando el cielo sólo practicable por los rusos la necesidad de usar los equipos avanzados en tierra resulta menos imperiosa. Al fin y al cabo las operaciones terrestres son básicamente fuerza bruta y con el enemigo cegado y fijado las unidades con equipamiento más avanzado pueden moverse con más libertad evitando ser detectadas.



La guerra en Siria siempre me parecio un analogo de la guerra civil en España desde ese punto de vista, como prueba de material militar. Ucrania sigue esa linea. Ya a otro nivel.


----------



## .Kaikus (10 Mar 2022)

Los T-14 Armata, no han pisado Siria, se han probado muchas armas nuevas y lo mas parecido fue un tanque ligero teledirigido, sin tripulacion.


----------



## pemebe (10 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _El economista Michael Hudson ha argumentado durante mucho tiempo que la guerra de EE. UU. contra Rusia fue en realidad una guerra de EE. UU. contra Europa, para mantener a la UE subordinada al capital de EE. UU.
> 
> Eso es exactamente lo que está sucediendo ahora: la industria europea se está cerrando a medida que los precios de la energía se disparan debido a las sanciones.
> 
> ...







__





America’s real adversaries are its European and other allies | Michael Hudson America’s real adversaries are its European and other allies







michael-hudson.com





Los verdaderos adversarios de Estados Unidos son sus aliados europeos y otros

Traduccion Parte 1:


*El objetivo de Estados Unidos es evitar que comercien con China y Rusia*

El Telón de Acero de los años 40 y 50 se diseñó aparentemente para aislar a Rusia de Europa Occidental, para mantener fuera la ideología comunista y la penetración militar. El régimen de sanciones actual se dirige hacia el interior, para evitar que la OTAN y otros aliados occidentales de Estados Unidos abran más el comercio y la inversión con Rusia y China. *El objetivo no es tanto aislar a Rusia y China como mantener a estos aliados firmemente dentro de la propia órbita económica de Estados Unidos. Los aliados deben renunciar a los beneficios de importar gas ruso y productos chinos, comprando GNL y otras exportaciones estadounidenses a precios mucho más altos*, con el límite de más armas estadounidenses.

Las sanciones que los diplomáticos estadounidenses están insistiendo en que sus aliados impongan contra el comercio con Rusia y China tienen como objetivo aparente disuadir una acumulación militar. Pero esa no puede ser realmente la principal preocupación de Rusia y China. Tienen mucho más que ganar ofreciendo beneficios económicos mutuos a Occidente. Así que la cuestión subyacente es si Europa encontrará su ventaja en la sustitución de las exportaciones estadounidenses por suministros rusos y chinos y los vínculos económicos mutuos asociados.

Lo que preocupa a los diplomáticos estadounidenses es que Alemania, otras naciones de la OTAN y los países situados en la ruta del Cinturón y la Ruta comprendan las ganancias que pueden obtenerse con la apertura pacífica del comercio y la inversión. Si no hay ningún plan ruso o chino para invadirlos o bombardearlos, ¿qué necesidad hay de la OTAN? ¿Qué necesidad hay de que los ricos aliados de Estados Unidos compren tanto material militar? Y si no existe una relación intrínsecamente adversa, *¿por qué los países extranjeros tienen que sacrificar sus propios intereses comerciales y financieros confiando exclusivamente en los exportadores e inversores estadounidenses?*

Estas son las preocupaciones que han llevado al primer ministro francés Macron a invocar el fantasma de Charles de Gaulle y a instar a Europa a alejarse de lo que él llama la "descerebrada" Guerra Fría de la OTAN y a picar con los acuerdos comerciales pro-estadounidenses que están imponiendo costos crecientes a Europa mientras le niegan ganancias potenciales del comercio con Eurasia. Incluso Alemania se resiste a las exigencias de congelar este próximo invierno prescindiendo del gas ruso.

En lugar de una amenaza militar real por parte de Rusia y China, el problema para los estrategas estadounidenses es la ausencia de tal amenaza. Todos los países se han dado cuenta de que el mundo ha llegado a un punto en el que ninguna economía industrial tiene la mano de obra y la capacidad política para movilizar un ejército permanente del tamaño que sería necesario para invadir o incluso librar una batalla importante con un adversario importante. Por eso Rusia se ha abstenido cuidadosamente de tomar represalias contra el aventurerismo de la OTAN que pincha en su frontera occidental tratando de incitar una respuesta militar.

La creciente presión de Estados Unidos sobre sus aliados amenaza con sacarlos de su órbita. Durante más de 75 años han tenido pocas alternativas prácticas a la hegemonía estadounidense. Pero eso está cambiando ahora. Estados Unidos ya no tiene el poder monetario ni el superávit comercial y de balanza de pagos aparentemente crónico que le permitió elaborar las normas de comercio e inversión del mundo en 1944-45. *La amenaza para el dominio de Estados Unidos es que China, Rusia y el corazón de la Isla Mundial de Eurasia de Mackinder están ofreciendo mejores oportunidades de comercio e inversión que las que ofrece Estados Unidos con su demanda cada vez más desesperada de sacrificios por parte de su OTAN y otros aliados.

El ejemplo más flagrante es el impulso de Estados Unidos para bloquear a Alemania en la autorización del gasoducto Nord Stream 2 para obtener gas ruso para el próximo invierno frío. Angela Merkle acordó con Donald Trump gastar 1.000 millones de dólares en la construcción de un nuevo puerto de GNL para depender más del GNL estadounidense de alto precio.* (El plan se canceló después de que las elecciones estadounidenses y alemanas cambiaran a ambos líderes). Pero Alemania no tiene otra forma de calentar muchas de sus casas y edificios de oficinas (o de abastecer a sus empresas de fertilizantes) que con gas ruso.

La única manera que les queda a los diplomáticos estadounidenses de bloquear las compras europeas es incitar a Rusia a una respuesta militar y luego alegar que la venganza de esta respuesta supera cualquier interés económico puramente nacional. Como explicó la subsecretaria de Estado para Asuntos Políticos, *Victoria Nuland, en una rueda de prensa del Departamento de Estado el 27 de enero: "Si Rusia invade Ucrania, de una forma u otra, Nord Stream 2 no avanzará". El problema es crear un incidente convenientemente ofensivo y presentar a Rusia como el agresor.*

Nuland expresó sucintamente quién dictaba las políticas de los miembros de la OTAN en 2014: *"Que se joda la UE".* Eso lo dijo mientras le decía al embajador de Estados Unidos en Ucrania que el Departamento de Estado respaldaba al títere Arseniy Yatsenyuk como primer ministro ucraniano (destituido tras dos años en un escándalo de corrupción), y que las agencias políticas estadounidenses respaldaban la sangrienta masacre de Maidan que dio paso a lo que ahora son ocho años de guerra civil. El resultado devastó a Ucrania de forma muy similar a como lo hizo la violencia estadounidense en Siria, Irak y Afganistán. *Esta no es una política de paz mundial ni de democracia que los votantes europeos respalden.*


----------



## capitán almeida (10 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Pues parece que tienes razón, este mapa lo actualizan a paso de tortuga y en la última ya aparece una línea de ataque hacia Krivoi Rog. Seguramente se combate cerca a estas horas.
> 
> Esos macutazos de civiles, de parientes y amigos allí, suelen tener bastante fiabilidad.



Obvio para ellos no es un videojuego, les va la vida y la de sus parientes, como pa no rebelarse de los nazismarionetas de los piratas


----------



## Trajanillo (10 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Casa Blanca @PressSec: "Es posible que haya notado esta semana que los precios de la gasolina han subido... mucho de eso tiene que ver con Vladimir Putin... La única forma de proteger a EE. UU. a largo plazo es independizarse energéticamente"._



Jajaja, Putin mató a Jesucristo, proximamente en sus pantallas.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (10 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> ¿La propaganda ruskie consiste en grabar unos cuantos impactos de los cuales claramente fallan la mitad o más?



Los Cheburashka son MRLS, es decir lanzacohetes como los Grad pero con carga termobárica, en definitiva, armas de denegación de zona.

Están hechos en Donetsk "artesanalmente", las 2 mellizas estan muy contentas con su desarrollo, es un poors men TOS-1 Buratino (Pinocho). 

Cheburashka es el mote cariñoso que le han puesto, proveniente del dibujo animado Soviético con el mismo nombre.


----------



## Trajanillo (10 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Van a ir a muerte a por Rusia, así que Putin tendra que tirar para delante. Tanto en lo militar, como en lo economico. No le van a dejar otro camino.
> 
> Ya lo unico que falta es que sancionen a los chinos, y se unan a la fiesta.
> 
> El petroleo vuelve a subir, 6%



Pero si es que es absurdo lo que están haciendo, ya es pasarse de frenada, es una guerra economica de todas todas, de Occidente contra Rusia y las guerras economicas terminan en guerras de las de verdad.
Luego los lloros...


----------



## Decimus (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (10 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> sin embargo eslavas buenorras....................



La poblacion europea prefiere a los cristianos ucranianos/as, antes que a los moronegros musulmanes, el problema no es la poblacion europea, *el problema son los politicos europeos.*


----------



## Harman (10 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> A quien le decís el monje? Al chino?



ZHU DE llama así a Putin


----------



## Decimus (10 Mar 2022)

Ser prorruso es equivalente a ser un retrasado mental.


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

Nuevo tweet de la embajada China en Rusia


----------



## pemebe (10 Mar 2022)

Traducción parte 2:

Las sanciones comerciales impuestas por Estados Unidos a sus aliados de la OTAN se extienden por todo el espectro comercial. *La austera Lituania renunció a su mercado de quesos y productos agrícolas en Rusia, y está bloqueando su ferrocarril estatal para que no transporte potasa de Bielorrusia al puerto báltico de Klaipeda. El propietario mayoritario del puerto se quejó de que "Lituania perderá cientos de millones de dólares por detener las exportaciones bielorrusas a través de Klaipeda", y "podría enfrentarse a reclamaciones legales de 15.000 millones de dólares por contratos incumplidos".* Lituania incluso ha accedido a la petición de Estados Unidos de reconocer a Taiwán, lo que ha provocado que China se niegue a importar productos alemanes o de otro tipo que incluyan componentes fabricados en Lituania.
Europa va a imponer sanciones a costa del aumento de los precios de la energía y la agricultura, dando prioridad a las importaciones procedentes de Estados Unidos y renunciando a los vínculos rusos, bielorrusos y otros fuera de la zona del dólar. Tal como lo expresó Serguéi Lavrov: "Cuando Estados Unidos piensa que algo conviene a sus intereses, puede traicionar a aquellos con los que era amigo, con los que cooperaba y que atendían a sus posiciones en todo el mundo".

*Las sanciones de Estados Unidos a sus aliados perjudican sus economías, no las de Rusia y China*
Lo que parece irónico es que esas sanciones contra Rusia y China han terminado por ayudarlas en lugar de perjudicarlas. Pero el objetivo principal no era perjudicar ni ayudar a las economías rusa y china. Al fin y al cabo, es un axioma que las sanciones obligan a los países afectados a ser más autosuficientes. Privados del queso lituano, los productores rusos han producido el suyo propio y ya no necesitan importarlo de los países bálticos. La rivalidad económica subyacente de Estados Unidos pretende mantener a los países europeos y a sus aliados asiáticos en su propia órbita económica, cada vez más protegida. *A Alemania, Lituania y otros aliados se les dice que impongan sanciones dirigidas contra su propio bienestar económico al no comerciar con países fuera de la órbita del área del dólar estadounidense.*
Aparte de la amenaza de guerra real resultante de la belicosidad de Estados Unidos, el coste para los aliados de Estados Unidos de rendirse a las exigencias comerciales y de inversión de Estados Unidos se está volviendo tan alto que es políticamente inasequible. Durante casi un siglo no ha habido más alternativa que aceptar las normas comerciales y de inversión que favorecen a la economía estadounidense como precio para recibir el apoyo financiero y comercial de Estados Unidos e incluso la seguridad militar. Pero ahora amenaza con surgir una alternativa, una que ofrece los beneficios de la iniciativa china "Belt and Road" y del deseo de Rusia de recibir inversiones extranjeras que le ayuden a modernizar su organización industrial, como parecía haberse prometido hace treinta años, en 1991.

*Desde los últimos años de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, la diplomacia estadounidense ha tenido como objetivo encerrar a Gran Bretaña, Francia, y especialmente a la derrotada Alemania y Japón, para que se conviertan en dependencias económicas y militares de Estados Unidos. *Como documenté en El superimperialismo, los diplomáticos estadounidenses disolvieron el Imperio Británico y absorbieron su zona de libras esterlinas mediante las onerosas condiciones impuestas primero por el Lend-Lease y luego por el Acuerdo de Préstamo Anglo-Americano de 1946. Los términos de este último obligaron a Gran Bretaña a renunciar a su política de Preferencia Imperial y a desbloquear los saldos en libras esterlinas que la India y otras colonias habían acumulado por sus exportaciones de materias primas durante la guerra, abriendo así la Commonwealth británica a las exportaciones estadounidenses.

Gran Bretaña se comprometió a no recuperar sus mercados de preguerra devaluando la libra esterlina. Los diplomáticos estadounidenses crearon entonces el FMI y el Banco Mundial en condiciones que promovían los mercados de exportación de Estados Unidos y disuadían la competencia de Gran Bretaña y otros antiguos rivales. Los debates en la Cámara de los Lores y en la Cámara de los Comunes demostraron que los políticos británicos reconocían que estaban siendo relegados a una posición económica servil, pero sentían que no tenían otra alternativa. Y una vez que se rindieron, los diplomáticos estadounidenses tuvieron vía libre para enfrentarse al resto de Europa.
El poder financiero ha permitido a Estados Unidos seguir dominando la diplomacia occidental a pesar de haberse visto obligado a abandonar el oro en 1971 como consecuencia de los costes de la balanza de pagos de su gasto militar en el extranjero. Durante el último medio siglo, los países extranjeros han mantenido sus reservas monetarias internacionales en dólares estadounidenses, principalmente en títulos del Tesoro de Estados Unidos, cuentas bancarias estadounidenses y otras inversiones financieras en la economía estadounidense. El estándar de los bonos del Tesoro obliga a los bancos centrales extranjeros a financiar el déficit de la balanza de pagos de Estados Unidos, y de paso, el déficit presupuestario del gobierno nacional.


----------



## Ursur (10 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Han cogido a uno pequeñito, le han puesto el gorro y lo han mandado al frente ruso.
Deben estar ensayando los catalonios.


----------



## capitán almeida (10 Mar 2022)

La ukra que limpia en casa que es de Chernitvsi aunque no excesivamente banderovka me preguntó hoy como creía que iba a acabar ésto, sólo de dije que día de "resitencia heroica" que pase menos país les iba a quedar cuando se sentasen a capitular...


----------



## Evil_ (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Feriri88 (10 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ahhh, que tú dices que no les dejémos ir a ningún sitio, que lo más bonito del mundo es la costa española y tal... Menudo paletismo gastas
> 
> Como las preguntas de los radioyentes en las radios, more or less




Lo hacemos por su bien


No es lógico que tengas a altos funcionarios rusos poniendo todo el día a parir a occidente y su decadencia y luego que tengan 4 pisos en Londres y París, a la niña ennun internado en Surrey, al niño en Georgetown y a la mujer comprando chaneles como si no hubiera mañana


----------



## Decimus (10 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Nuevo tweet de la embajada China en Rusia
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 977306



Fuente: mis cojones amarillos.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (10 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Empiezan a tratar a los rusos como subhumanos, todo gracias a nuestros ecuanimes y objetivos medios de comunicación.
> 
> Yo cada vez estoy más convencido de que esto termina con una decena de pepinos nucleares por cada parte.



Luego que si llamar virus chino al covic es racismo. 

Hijos de puta.


----------



## golden graham (10 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Alemanes haciendo cosas de alemanes, un hospital de Munich anuncia que no tratará a pacientes rusos y bielorusos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya lo hicieron o lo hacen con los novacs


----------



## mazuste (10 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Empiezan a tratar a los rusos como subhumanos, todo gracias a nuestros ecuanimes y objetivos medios de comunicación.
> 
> Yo cada vez estoy más convencido de que esto termina con una decena de pepinos nucleares por cada parte.



Es la parte del proceso que se necesita para lavar el exterminio del contrario.
No es la primera vez que ocurre, por lo que veremos como va "in crescendo".
hasta que la fruta esté madura "el consentimiento"...


----------



## Feriri88 (10 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Nuevo tweet de la embajada China en Rusia
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 977306





El 19% es Rusia 

Del 2001 para aqui tienen el dato?


----------



## .Kaikus (10 Mar 2022)

Esa ley de Zelensky hay que buscarla y publicarla en el hilo, para que los otanicos recapaciten...


----------



## delhierro (10 Mar 2022)

Se empiezan a ver videos con material mucho más modernos, como los paracaidistas con el bmd-4. Y el bmd-3.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Mar 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Se probó en combate. Ensayos. Apenas hay 6 en FOC. Y de aquella manera, con los problemas que llegan a tener con los motores. Si está volando en Ucrania es para seguir haciendo pruebas. Como mucho. Los rusos esperan tener 3 escuadrones para 2028. Y ya veremos.
> 
> Aunque en los blogs, como siempre pasa con las wunderwaffen rusas, son una especie de estrella de la muerte.
> 
> En fin, la payasada de siempre. La risión para todo aquel que tenga un mínimo de conocimiento.



Bueno, eso ya depende de lo que uno consulte. Hay para todo en la viña del señor.


----------



## Feriri88 (10 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Y para que lo quieren si se van a quedar si salida al mar.




Para que quiere Moscú una bolsa y tanto rascacielos si van a vivir como Albania en 1956


----------



## fulcrum29smt (10 Mar 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Se probó en combate. Ensayos. Apenas hay 6 en FOC. Y de aquella manera, con los problemas que llegan a tener con los motores. Si está volando en Ucrania es para seguir haciendo pruebas. Como mucho. Los rusos esperan tener 3 escuadrones para 2028. Y ya veremos.
> 
> Aunque en los blogs, como siempre pasa con las wunderwaffen rusas, son una especie de estrella de la muerte.
> 
> En fin, la payasada de siempre. La risión para todo aquel que tenga un mínimo de conocimiento.



Van con retraso, cierto, en 3-4 años veremos cuantos tienen operativos junto con su dron Okhotnik y el Su-75 Checkmate, mientras tanto disfruta, riete un rato, igual te llevas una gran sorpresa.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Mar 2022)

*Russian MoD on US Biolabs: One Goal Was to Create Bioagents That Can Target Certain Ethnic Groups*

Russian MoD on US Biolabs: One Goal Was to Create Bioagents That Can Target Certain Ethnic Groups


----------



## Besarionis (10 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Y para que lo quieren si se van a quedar si salida al mar.



Siempre lo pueden poner en una rotonda.


----------



## pemebe (10 Mar 2022)

Traduccion parte 3:

Estados Unidos no necesita este reciclaje para crear dinero. El gobierno puede simplemente imprimir dinero, como ha demostrado la MMT. Pero Estados Unidos sí necesita este reciclaje de dólares por parte de los bancos centrales extranjeros para equilibrar sus pagos internacionales y apoyar el tipo de cambio del dólar. Si el dólar disminuyera, a los países extranjeros les resultaría mucho más fácil pagar las deudas internacionales en dólares en sus propias monedas. Los precios de las importaciones estadounidenses aumentarían, y a los inversores estadounidenses les resultaría más costoso comprar activos extranjeros. Y los extranjeros perderían dinero en acciones y bonos estadounidenses denominados en sus propias monedas, y los abandonarían. Los bancos centrales, en particular, sufrirían pérdidas por los bonos del Tesoro en dólares que tienen en sus reservas monetarias, y les interesaría salir del dólar. Así pues, tanto la balanza de pagos como el tipo de cambio de Estados Unidos se ven amenazados por la beligerancia y el gasto militar de Estados Unidos en todo el mundo, pero sus diplomáticos intentan estabilizar la situación aumentando la amenaza militar hasta niveles de crisis.

*Los esfuerzos de Estados Unidos por mantener sus protectorados europeos y de Asia Oriental encerrados en su propia esfera de influencia se ven amenazados por la aparición de China y Rusia de forma independiente a Estados Unidos, mientras que la economía estadounidense se está desindustrializando como resultado de sus propias decisiones políticas deliberadas.* La dinámica industrial que hizo a Estados Unidos tan dominante desde finales del siglo XIX hasta la década de 1970 ha dado paso a una financiarización neoliberal evangelizadora. Por eso, los diplomáticos estadounidenses tienen que dar la mano a sus aliados para bloquear sus relaciones económicas con la Rusia postsoviética y la China socialista, cuyo crecimiento está superando al de Estados Unidos y cuyos acuerdos comerciales ofrecen más oportunidades de beneficio mutuo.

*La cuestión es cuánto tiempo puede Estados Unidos impedir que sus aliados se aprovechen del crecimiento económico de China. ¿Buscarán Alemania, Francia y otros países de la OTAN la prosperidad para sí mismos en lugar de dejar que el estándar del dólar y las preferencias comerciales de Estados Unidos desvíen su superávit económico?*

La diplomacia del petróleo y el sueño de Estados Unidos para la Rusia postsoviética

*La expectativa de Gorbachov y otros funcionarios rusos en 1991 era que su economía se dirigiría a Occidente para reorganizarse según las pautas que habían hecho tan prósperas las economías de Estados Unidos, Alemania y otros países. La expectativa mutua en Rusia y Europa Occidental era que los inversores alemanes, franceses y otros reestructuraran la economía postsoviética siguiendo líneas más eficientes.

Ese no era el plan de Estados Unidos*. Cuando el senador John McCain llamó a Rusia "una gasolinera con bombas atómicas", ése era el sueño de Estados Unidos sobre lo que querían que fuera Rusia: que las compañías de gas rusas pasaran a ser controladas por accionistas estadounidenses, empezando por la compra prevista de Yukos, tal y como se acordó con Mikhail Khordokovsky. Lo último que querían ver los estrategas estadounidenses era una Rusia próspera y resucitada. Los asesores estadounidenses trataron de privatizar los recursos naturales y otros activos no industriales de Rusia, entregándolos a los cleptócratas que podían "cobrar" el valor de lo que habían privatizado sólo vendiéndolo a inversores estadounidenses y de otros países a cambio de divisas. El resultado fue un colapso económico y demográfico neoliberal en todos los Estados postsoviéticos.

En cierto modo, Estados Unidos se ha convertido en su propia versión de una gasolinera con bombas atómicas (y exportación de armas). La diplomacia petrolera de Estados Unidos tiene como objetivo controlar el comercio mundial de petróleo para que sus enormes beneficios vayan a parar a las principales compañías petroleras estadounidenses. Fue para mantener el petróleo iraní en manos de British Petroleum que Kermit Roosevelt, de la CIA, trabajó con la Anglo-Persian Oil Company de British Petroleum para derrocar al líder electo de Irán, Mohamed Mossadegh, en 1954, cuando éste trató de nacionalizar la compañía después de que se negara década tras década a realizar sus prometidas contribuciones a la economía. Tras instalar al Sha, cuya democracia se basaba en un feroz estado policial, Irán amenazó una vez más con actuar como dueño de sus propios recursos petrolíferos. Así que se enfrentó de nuevo a las sanciones patrocinadas por Estados Unidos, que siguen vigentes hoy en día. El objetivo de dichas sanciones es mantener el comercio mundial de petróleo firmemente bajo el control de Estados Unidos, porque el petróleo es energía y la energía es la clave de la productividad y del PIB real.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Lo hacemos por su bien
> 
> 
> No es lógico que tengas a altos funcionarios rusos poniendo todo el día a parir a occidente y su decadencia y luego que tengan 4 pisos en Londres y París, a la niña ennun internado en Surrey, al niño en Georgetown y a la mujer comprando chaneles como si no hubiera mañana



Y la plebe rusa corriendo al MC donald.

Ahora tendran rollito de primavera por años....


----------



## Rudi Rocker (10 Mar 2022)

*POR UNA AUTOCRÍTICA DE EUROPA*


Debido a que Europa no ha sido capaz de hacer frente a las causas de la crisis, está condenada a hacer frente a sus consecuencias. El polvo de la tragedia está lejos de haberse asentado, pero, aun así, nos vemos obligados a concluir que los líderes europeos no estaban ni están a la altura de la situación que estamos viviendo. Pasarán a la historia como los líderes más mediocres que Europa ha tenido desde el final de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Ahora están haciendo todo lo posible en la ayuda humanitaria, y no se puede cuestionar el mérito de dicho esfuerzo. Pero lo hacen para salvar las apariencias ante el mayor escándalo de este tiempo. Gobiernan pueblos que, en los últimos setenta años, más se han organizado y manifestado contra la guerra en cualquier parte del mundo donde sea que esta se haya producido. Y no fueron capaces de defenderlos de la guerra que, al menos desde 2014, se venía gestando en casa. Las democracias europeas acaban de demostrar que gobiernan sin el pueblo. Hay muchas razones que nos llevan a esta conclusión.

Esta guerra estaba siendo preparada hace mucho tiempo tanto por Rusia como por los Estados Unidos. En el caso de Rusia, la acumulación de inmensas reservas de oro en los últimos años y la prioridad otorgada a la asociación estratégica con China, concretamente en el ámbito financiero, con miras a la fusión bancaria y la creación de una nueva moneda internacional, y en el comercio donde hay enormes posibilidades de expansión con la iniciativa Belt and Road en Eurasia. En las relaciones con los socios europeos, Rusia ha demostrado ser un socio creíble, dejando claras sus preocupaciones de seguridad. Preocupaciones legítimas, si por un momento pensamos que en el mundo de las superpotencias no hay buenos ni malos, hay intereses estratégicos que hay que acomodar. Este fue el caso en la crisis de los misiles de 1962 con la línea roja de los Estados Unidos que no quería misiles de mediano alcance instalados a 70 km de su frontera. Que no se piense que fue solo la Unión Soviética la que cedió. Los Estados Unidos también desistieron de los misiles de mediano alcance que tenían en Turquía. Cedieron de manera recíproca, se acomodaron, y tuvieron un acuerdo duradero. ¿Por qué no fue posible lo mismo en el caso de Ucrania? Veamos la preparación en el lado estadounidense.

Ante el declive del dominio global que ha tenido desde 1945, los EE.UU. buscan consolidar a toda costa zonas de influencia, que garanticen facilidades comerciales para sus empresas y acceso a materias primas. Lo que escribo a continuación se puede leer en documentos oficiales y think tanks, por lo que se prescinde de teorías conspirativas. La política del regime change no está dirigida a crear democracias, solo gobiernos que sean fieles a los intereses de Estados Unidos. No fueron estados democráticos los que surgieron de las sangrientas intervenciones en Vietnam, Afganistán, Iraq, Siria, y Libia. No fue para promover la democracia que alentaron golpes de Estado que depusieron a presidentes elegidos democráticamente en Honduras (2009), Paraguay (2012), Brasil (2016), Bolivia (2019), sin mencionar el golpe de 2014 en Ucrania. Desde hace algún tiempo, el principal rival es China. En el caso de Europa, la estrategia estadounidense tiene dos pilares: provocar a Rusia y neutralizar a Europa (especialmente a Alemania). La Rand Corporation, una conocida organización de investigación estratégica publicó en 2019 un informe preparado a petición del Pentágono, titulado «Extendiendo Rusia. Competir desde terreno ventajoso» . En él se analiza cómo provocar a los países para que la provocación pueda ser explotada por los Estados Unidos. Con respecto a Rusia, dice: «Hemos analizado una serie de medidas no violentas capaces de explotar las vulnerabilidades y ansiedades reales de Rusia como un medio para presionar al ejército y la economía de Rusia y el estatus político del régimen en el país y en el extranjero. Los pasos que hemos examinado no tendrían la defensa ni la disuasión como objetivo principal, aunque podrían contribuir a ambos. Por el contrario, tales pasos se consideran elementos de una campaña diseñada para desestabilizar al adversario, obligando a Rusia a competir en campos o regiones donde Estados Unidos tiene una ventaja competitiva, llevando a Rusia a expandirse militar o económicamente, o haciendo que el régimen pierda prestigio e influencia a nivel nacional y/o internacional.” ¿Necesitamos saber más para entender lo que está sucediendo en Ucrania? Rusia fue provocada a expandirse para luego ser criticada por hacerlo. La expansión de la OTAN hacia el este, en contra de lo que se había acordado con Gorbachov en 1990, fue la pieza clave inicial de la provocación. La violación de los acuerdos de Minsk fue otra pieza. Cabe señalar que Rusia comenzó por no apoyar el reclamo de independencia de Donetsk y Lugansk después del golpe de 2014. Prefería una fuerte autonomía dentro de Ucrania, como está establecido en los acuerdos de Minsk. Estos acuerdos fueron rotos por Ucrania con el apoyo de Estados Unidos, no por Rusia.

En cuanto a Europa, el principio es consolidar la condición de socio menor que no se atreva a perturbar la política de las zonas de influencia. Europa debe ser un socio fiable, pero no puede esperar reciprocidad. Por eso la UE, ante la ignorante sorpresa de sus líderes, fue excluida del AUKUS, el tratado de seguridad para la región del Índico y el Pacífico entre EE.UU., Australia e Inglaterra. La estrategia del socio menor requiere que se profundice la dependencia europea, no sólo en el ámbito militar (ya garantizado por la OTAN) sino también en el económico, es decir, en términos energéticos. La política exterior (y la democracia) de EE. UU. está dominada por tres oligarquías (no solo hay oligarcas en Rusia y Ucrania): el complejo militar-industrial; el complejo gasífero, petrolero y minero; y el complejo bancario-inmobiliario. Estos complejos tienen ganancias fabulosas gracias a las llamadas rentas monopólicas, situaciones privilegiadas de mercado que les permiten inflar los precios. El objetivo de estos complejos es mantener al mundo en guerra y crear una mayor dependencia de los suministros de armas estadounidenses. La dependencia energética de Europa en relación con Rusia era inaceptable. Desde el punto de vista de Europa, no se trataba de dependencia, se trataba de racionalidad económica y diversidad de socios. Con la invasión de Ucrania y las sanciones, todo se consumó como estaba previsto, y la apreciación inmediata de los precios de las acciones de los tres complejos tenía champán esperándolos. Una Europa mediocre, ignorante y sin visión estratégica cae impotente en manos de estos complejos, que ahora les dirán los precios a cobrar. Europa está empobrecida y desestabilizada por no haber tenido líderes a la altura del momento. Además de eso, se apresura a armar a los nazis. Tampoco recuerda que, en diciembre de 2021, la Asamblea General de la ONU adoptó, a propuesta de Rusia, una resolución contra la “glorificación del nazismo, el neonazismo y otras prácticas que promuevan el racismo, la xenofobia y la intolerancia”. Dos países votaron en contra, Estados Unidos y Ucrania.

Las negociaciones de paz en curso son una equivocación. No tiene sentido que sean entre Rusia y Ucrania. Deberían ser entre Rusia y los EE.UU./OTAN/Unión Europea. La crisis de los misiles de 1962 se resolvió entre la URSS y los Estados Unidos. ¿Alguien se acordó de llamar a Fidel Castro para las negociaciones? Es una cruel ilusión pensar que habrá una paz duradera en Europa sin compromiso real por parte de occidente. Ucrania, cuya independencia todos queremos, no debería unirse a la OTAN. ¿Finlandia, Suecia, Suiza o Austria han necesitado hasta ahora la OTAN para sentirse seguros y desarrollarse? De hecho, la OTAN debería haber sido desmantelada tan pronto como acabó el Pacto de Varsovia. Sólo entonces la UE podría haber creado una política y una fuerza de defensa militar que respondiera a sus intereses, no a los intereses estadounidenses. ¿Qué amenaza había para la seguridad de Europa que justificara las intervenciones de la OTAN en Serbia (1999), Afganistán (2001), Irak (2004), y Libia (2011)? Después de todo esto, ¿Es posible seguir considerando a la OTAN como una organización defensiva?


----------



## pemebe (10 Mar 2022)

Traduccion parte 4:

En los casos en los que gobiernos extranjeros, como el de Arabia Saudí y los petroestados árabes vecinos, han tomado el control, los ingresos de las exportaciones de su petróleo deben depositarse en los mercados financieros estadounidenses para apoyar el tipo de cambio del dólar y el dominio financiero de Estados Unidos. *Cuando cuadruplicaron los precios de su petróleo en 1973-74 (en respuesta a la cuadruplicación de los precios de exportación de grano de Estados Unidos), el Departamento de Estado de Estados Unidos estableció la ley y le dijo a Arabia Saudí que podía cobrar todo lo que quisiera por su petróleo (elevando así el paraguas de precios para los productores de petróleo de Estados Unidos), pero que tenía que pagar. El Departamento de Estado de EE.UU. estableció la ley y le dijo a Arabia Saudí que podía cobrar todo lo que quisiera por su petróleo (elevando así el paraguas de los precios para los productores de petróleo de EE.UU.), pero que tenía que reciclar sus ingresos por exportación de petróleo a EE.UU. en valores denominados en dólares*, principalmente en valores del Tesoro de EE.UU. y en cuentas bancarias de EE.UU., junto con algunas participaciones minoritarias en acciones y bonos de EE.UU. (pero sólo como inversores pasivos, sin utilizar este poder financiero para controlar la política empresarial).

*El segundo modo de reciclar los ingresos de las exportaciones de petróleo fue comprar las exportaciones de armas de Estados Unidos, y Arabia Saudí se convirtió en uno de los mayores clientes del complejo militar-industrial.* En realidad, la producción de armas de Estados Unidos no tiene un carácter principalmente militar. Como el mundo está viendo ahora en el jaleo sobre Ucrania, Estados Unidos no tiene un ejército de combate. Lo que tiene es lo que antes se llamaba un "ejército comedor". La producción de armas de Estados Unidos emplea mano de obra y produce armamento como una especie de bien de prestigio para que los gobiernos puedan presumir, no para la lucha real. Como la mayoría de los bienes de lujo, el margen de beneficio es muy alto. Después de todo, esa es la esencia de la alta moda y el estilo. El MIC utiliza sus beneficios para subvencionar la producción civil de Estados Unidos de una manera que no viola la letra de las leyes comerciales internacionales contra las subvenciones gubernamentales.

A veces, por supuesto, se utiliza la fuerza militar. En Irak, primero George W. Bush y luego Barack Obama utilizaron el ejército para apoderarse de las reservas de petróleo del país, junto con las de Siria y Libia. El control del petróleo mundial ha sido el puntal de la balanza de pagos de Estados Unidos. A pesar del impulso mundial para frenar el calentamiento del planeta, los funcionarios estadounidenses siguen considerando el petróleo como la clave de la supremacía económica de Estados Unidos. Por eso el ejército estadounidense sigue negándose a obedecer las órdenes de Irak de abandonar su país, manteniendo a sus tropas en el control del petróleo iraquí, y por eso acordó con los franceses la destrucción de Libia. Más cerca de casa, el presidente Biden ha aprobado la perforación en alta mar y apoya la expansión de Canadá de sus arenas bituminosas de Athabasca, el petróleo más sucio del mundo desde el punto de vista medioambiental.

Junto con las exportaciones de petróleo y alimentos, las exportaciones de armas apoyan la financiación del gasto militar de Estados Unidos en sus 750 bases en el extranjero. Pero sin un enemigo permanente que amenace constantemente a las puertas, la existencia de la OTAN se desmorona. ¿Qué necesidad tendrían los países de comprar submarinos, portaaviones, aviones, tanques, misiles y otras armas?

Como Estados Unidos se ha desindustrializado, su déficit comercial y de balanza de pagos es cada vez más problemático. Necesita las ventas de exportación de armas para ayudar a reducir su creciente déficit comercial y también para subvencionar sus aviones comerciales y sectores civiles relacionados. El reto es cómo mantener su prosperidad y su dominio mundial a medida que se va desindustrializando mientras el crecimiento económico avanza en China y ahora incluso en Rusia.
Estados Unidos ha perdido su ventaja en los costes industriales por el fuerte aumento del coste de la vida y de los negocios en su economía rentista postindustrial financiarizada, pero además, como explicó Seymour Melman en la década de 1970, el capitalismo del Pentágono se basa en contratos de coste incrementado: Cuanto más cuesta el material militar, más beneficios reciben sus fabricantes. Así que las armas de Estados Unidos están sobredimensionadas -de ahí los asientos de inodoro de 500 dólares en lugar de un modelo de 50 dólares. Al fin y al cabo, el principal atractivo de los productos de lujo, incluido el material militar, es su elevado precio.

*Este es el trasfondo de la furia de Estados Unidos por su fracaso en apoderarse de los recursos petrolíferos de Rusia - y por ver que Rusia también se libera militarmente para crear sus propias exportaciones de armas. Hoy Rusia se encuentra en la posición de Irán en 1954 y de nuevo en 1979. No sólo sus ventas rivalizan con las del gas natural licuado de Estados Unidos, sino que Rusia mantiene sus ingresos por exportación de petróleo en su país para financiar su reindustrialización, con el fin de reconstruir la economía que fue destruida por la "terapia de choque" patrocinada por Estados Unidos en la década de 1990.*

La línea de menor resistencia para la estrategia de Estados Unidos que busca mantener el control del suministro mundial de petróleo mientras mantiene su mercado de exportación de armas de lujo a través de la OTAN es gritar lobo e insistir en que Rusia está a punto de invadir Ucrania, como si Rusia tuviera algo que ganar con una guerra de atolladeros sobre la economía más pobre y menos productiva de Europa. El invierno de 2021-22 ha sido testigo de un largo intento de Estados Unidos de incitar a la OTAN y a Rusia a luchar, sin éxito.


----------



## Impresionante (10 Mar 2022)

*PUTIN:* “Rusia, junto con socios que no reconocen las sanciones, encontrarán una solución a todos los problemas”.


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

El aeródromo ucro de Krivó habría sido bombardeado por varios misiles ruskis.


----------



## amcxxl (10 Mar 2022)

El comandante militar chino, el hermano de Jackie Chan, está en la columna del ejército ruso, que va en dirección a Mariupol. (c) Vladlen Tatarsky


En la ciudad de Melitopol (región de Zaporozhye), los combatientes de la RPD mantendrán el orden. 


En el video, los strikes de la Cheburashka MLRS. Calibre 217mm. producción DNR.


----------



## Mabuse (10 Mar 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> Hoy en la TV ya hablaban de estanflación



Me temo que van a tener que inventar un nuevo palabro para la que han liado estos hijos de puta. Derroición ya se queda corto.


----------



## pemebe (10 Mar 2022)

Traduccion parte 5:

*Estados Unidos sueña con una China neoliberalizada como filial de las empresas estadounidenses*
Estados Unidos se ha desindustrializado como política deliberada de recorte de los costes de producción, ya que sus empresas manufactureras han buscado mano de obra barata en el extranjero, sobre todo en China. Este cambio no era una rivalidad con China, sino que se consideraba un beneficio mutuo que permitiría a los bancos e inversores estadounidenses asegurarse el control y los beneficios de la industria china a medida que se comercializaba. La rivalidad era entre los empresarios y los trabajadores estadounidenses, y el arma de la guerra de clases era la deslocalización y, en el proceso, el recorte del gasto social del gobierno.

De forma similar a la búsqueda rusa de petróleo, armas y comercio agrícola independiente del control estadounidense, *la ofensiva de China consiste en mantener los beneficios de su industrialización en casa, conservar la propiedad estatal de importantes empresas y, sobre todo, mantener la creación de dinero y el Banco de China como servicio público para financiar su propia formación de capital en lugar de dejar que los bancos y las casas de bolsa estadounidenses proporcionen su financiación y desvíen su excedente en forma de intereses, dividendos y comisiones de gestión.* La única gracia salvadora para los planificadores corporativos de Estados Unidos ha sido el papel de China en la disuasión de la subida de los salarios en Estados Unidos al proporcionar una fuente de mano de obra a bajo precio que permite a los fabricantes estadounidenses deslocalizar y externalizar su producción.

La guerra de clases del Partido Demócrata contra la mano de obra sindicalizada comenzó en la Administración Carter y se aceleró enormemente cuando Bill Clinton abrió la frontera sur con el TLCAN. Se estableció una cadena de maquiladoras a lo largo de la frontera para suministrar mano de obra artesanal a bajo precio. Esto se convirtió en un centro de beneficios corporativos tan exitoso que Clinton presionó para admitir a China en la Organización Mundial del Comercio en diciembre de 2001, en el último mes de su administración. El sueño era que se convirtiera en un centro de beneficios para los inversores estadounidenses, produciendo para las empresas de ese país y financiando su inversión de capital (y también el gasto en vivienda y en el gobierno, según se esperaba) mediante el préstamo de dólares estadounidenses y la organización de su industria en un mercado de valores que, como el de Rusia en 1994-96, se convertiría en uno de los principales proveedores de ganancias de capital financiero para los inversores estadounidenses y de otros países.

*Walmart, Apple y muchas otras empresas estadounidenses organizaron instalaciones de producción en China, lo que implicó necesariamente la transferencia de tecnología y la creación de una infraestructura eficiente para el comercio de exportación.* Goldman Sachs lideró la incursión financiera y ayudó a que el mercado de valores de China se disparara. Todo esto era lo que Estados Unidos había instado.
¿En qué se equivocó el sueño neoliberal estadounidense de la Guerra Fría? Para empezar, China no siguió la política del Banco Mundial de orientar a los gobiernos a pedir préstamos en dólares para contratar a empresas de ingeniería estadounidenses que proporcionaran infraestructuras para la exportación. Se industrializó de forma muy parecida a como lo hicieron Estados Unidos y Alemania a finales del siglo XIX: Mediante una fuerte inversión pública en infraestructuras para cubrir las necesidades básicas a precios subvencionados o gratuitamente, desde la sanidad y la educación hasta el transporte y las comunicaciones, con el fin de minimizar el coste de la vida que tenían que pagar los empresarios y los exportadores. Lo más importante es que China evitó el servicio de la deuda externa creando su propio dinero y manteniendo las instalaciones de producción en sus manos.

Las exigencias de Estados Unidos expulsan a sus aliados de la órbita comercial y monetaria del dólar-OTAN

Como en una tragedia griega clásica, la política exterior de Estados Unidos está provocando precisamente el resultado que más teme. *Al exagerar con sus propios aliados de la OTAN, los diplomáticos estadounidenses están provocando el escenario de pesadilla de Kissinger, al unir a Rusia y China.* Mientras los aliados de Estados Unidos cuentan con los costes de las sanciones estadounidenses, Rusia y China se benefician al verse obligadas a diversificar y a independizar sus propias economías de la dependencia de los proveedores estadounidenses de alimentos y otras necesidades básicas. Sobre todo, estos dos países están creando sus propios sistemas de crédito y compensación bancaria desdolarizados, y manteniendo sus reservas monetarias internacionales en forma de oro, euros y las monedas de cada uno para llevar a cabo su comercio e inversión mutuos.

Esta desdolarización ofrece una alternativa a la capacidad unipolar de Estados Unidos de obtener crédito extranjero gratuito mediante el estándar de billetes del Tesoro de Estados Unidos para las reservas monetarias mundiales. A medida que los países extranjeros y sus bancos centrales se desdolaricen, ¿qué apoyará al dólar? *Sin la línea de crédito gratuita proporcionada por los bancos centrales que reciclan automáticamente el gasto militar extranjero de Estados Unidos a la economía estadounidense (con un retorno mínimo), ¿cómo puede Estados Unidos equilibrar sus pagos internacionales ante su desindustrialización?*
Estados Unidos no puede simplemente revertir su dependencia de la mano de obra china y de otros países asiáticos trayendo la producción de vuelta a casa. Ha incorporado a su economía una sobrecarga rentista demasiado elevada para que su mano de obra pueda competir a nivel internacional, dadas las exigencias presupuestarias del asalariado estadounidense para pagar los elevados y crecientes costes de la vivienda y la educación, el servicio de la deuda y el seguro médico, y para los servicios de infraestructura privatizados.


----------



## Evil_ (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (10 Mar 2022)

Menudo Zirco el que están montando los ruskies con tanto bulo:


----------



## explorador (10 Mar 2022)

Ni idea cual será el motivo


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (10 Mar 2022)

Vaya limpia ha hecho Calopez por aquí, no? 

Edito: no vi que era volumen nuevo


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

Gasolinera en Italia


----------



## Edge2 (10 Mar 2022)

Evil_ dijo:


>



Qué es eso?


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

El Imperio Sistemático de la Mentira

RUSIA


----------



## pemebe (10 Mar 2022)

Traduccion parte 6 y ultima:

*La única manera de que Estados Unidos sostenga su equilibrio financiero internacional es fijando precios de monopolio para sus exportaciones de armas, productos farmacéuticos patentados y tecnología de la información, y comprando el control de los sectores de producción más lucrativos y potencialmente extractores de rentas en el extranjero, es decir, extendiendo la política económica neoliberal por todo el mundo de manera que obligue a otros países a depender de los préstamos e inversiones estadounidenses.*

Esa no es una forma de que las economías nacionales crezcan. La alternativa a la doctrina neoliberal son las políticas de crecimiento de China que siguen la misma lógica industrial básica por la que Estados Unidos, Alemania y Francia ascendieron a la potencia industrial durante su propio despegue industrial con un fuerte apoyo gubernamental y programas de gasto social.

Estados Unidos ha abandonado esta política industrial tradicional desde los años ochenta. Está imponiendo a su propia economía las políticas neoliberales que desindustrializaron al Chile pinochetista, a la Gran Bretaña thatcheriana y a las antiguas repúblicas soviéticas postindustriales, al Báltico y a Ucrania desde 1991. Su prosperidad, altamente polarizada y apalancada por la deuda, se basa en la inflación de los precios de los bienes inmuebles y de los valores y en la privatización de las infraestructuras.
Este neoliberalismo ha sido un camino para convertirse en una economía fallida y, de hecho, en un Estado fallido, obligado a hacer frente a la deflación de su deuda, al aumento de los precios de la vivienda y de los alquileres a medida que disminuyen las tasas de ocupación de los propietarios, así como a sus exorbitantes costes médicos y de otro tipo resultantes de la privatización de lo que otros países proporcionan gratuitamente o a precios subvencionados como derechos humanos: la atención sanitaria, la educación, el seguro médico y las pensiones.

*El éxito de la política industrial de China con una economía mixta y el control estatal del sistema monetario y crediticio ha llevado a los estrategas estadounidenses a temer que los países de Europa Occidental y Asia -incluso Taiwán, no sólo Japón y Corea del Sur- encuentren su ventaja económica en una mayor integración con China y Rusia.* La respuesta de Estados Unidos a ese acercamiento global con China y Rusia no parece tener otra influencia que las sanciones económicas y la beligerancia militar. Esa postura de la Nueva Guerra Fría es cara, y otros países se resisten a asumir el coste de un conflicto que no tiene ningún beneficio para ellos y que, de hecho, amenaza con desestabilizar su propio crecimiento económico e independencia política.

Sin la subvención de estos países, especialmente a medida que otros países desdolarizan sus economías, ¿cómo puede Estados Unidos mantener los costes de la balanza de pagos de su gasto militar en el extranjero? Recortar ese gasto, y de hecho recuperar la autosuficiencia industrial y el poder económico competitivo, requeriría una transformación de la política estadounidense. Ese cambio parece improbable, pero sin él, ¿durante cuánto tiempo podrá la economía rentista postindustrial de Estados Unidos conseguir obligar a otros países a proporcionarle la riqueza económica (literalmente, un flujo de entrada) que ya no produce en casa?


Michael Hudson es presidente del Instituto para el Estudio de las Tendencias Económicas a Largo Plazo (ISLET), analista financiero de Wall Street y profesor distinguido de investigación de economía en la Universidad de Missouri, Kansas City. 

El articulo es del 8 de febrero de 2022.


----------



## .Kaikus (10 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> "humanitaria"



Con 50.000 millones de dolares, pagas muchas nominas de mercenarios y compras muchas armas...


----------



## Mabuse (10 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> *Gerhard Schröder en Moscú para reunirse con Putin en la oferta de paz de Ucrania: Fuentes*
> Excanciller alemán tiene estrechos vínculos con líder ruso
> El ex canciller alemán Gerhard Schröder se encuentra en Moscú para reunirse con el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin el jueves como parte de un esfuerzo de mediación para poner fin a la guerra en Ucrania, dijeron a POLITICO fuentes familiarizadas con el asunto.
> 
> ...



Uno de los arquitectos de la catastroika. Si lo que quieren es cabrear a Putin van por buen camino.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Mar 2022)

No son malos trolls los irlandeses


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Mar 2022)

Alguien ha cantado de plano en el asunto…bueno nada que no supiésemos ya en este foro…y mucho más en las fosas marianas…


----------



## Impresionante (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (10 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Gasolinera en Italia
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 977323



Qué disfruten lo globalizado


----------



## Argentium (10 Mar 2022)

*El Ministro de Industria ruso Manturov, dice que Rusia ha decidido suspender temporalmente las exportaciones de fertilizantes*
15:42 || 10/03/2022


----------



## Renegato (10 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Gasolinera en Italia
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 977323



Y tan "supreme" ese diesel


----------



## Decimus (10 Mar 2022)

Joder. Los prorruso estáis desesperados.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Porque está casado con una rusa y le ha echado dos cojones, poco varía la info de TV3, pero almenos està al otro lado


----------



## Argentium (10 Mar 2022)

Repostar a tope y más en depósitos adicionales, el que avisa... 

*Putin: occidente está librando una guerra económica contra nuestro país, y tomaremos medidas contra él*
15:16 || 10/03/2022


----------



## Von Rudel (10 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Menudo Zirco el que están montando los ruskies con tanto bulo:




Pues claro que es fake.


Se ve que todo esta posado. El fotografo se hincha a sacar fotos en distintos angulos mientras asiste a la representación. Una sola persona en una maternidad?. Aquello debería ser un caos, no cuatro pelagatillos en donde el fotografo le da tiempo a seguir a una sola persona. Cuando debería aquello estar lleno de cientos de personas heridas. Con cientos de imagenes, pero al final solo vemos evacuar a una misma persona, que curiosamente es modelo profesional.



Mientras esto te dejan ver cuando es real.


----------



## ekOz (10 Mar 2022)

Blackrock y Vanguards se están forrando...


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (10 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El Ministro de Industria ruso Manturov, dice que Rusia ha decidido suspender temporalmente las exportaciones de fertilizantes*
> 15:42 || 10/03/2022



Nos vamos al " guano'". .pero no . el del oso.

Sino el que se lo echa a la tierra, para después comer..

Se viene la "jambre" de los años 40 ...y que mi agüela no repetia de maldecir.


----------



## Honkler (10 Mar 2022)

Pues se van a hinchar a sancionar en toda Europa occidental y los EEUU


----------



## delhierro (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Rantamplum (10 Mar 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Joder. Los prorruso estáis desesperados.



Hombre , ante el avance de las tropas de ucrania en suelo ruso hay que asumir la derrota , esperemos que se detengan en los urales y no vayan más allá .


----------



## Trajanillo (10 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Gasolinera en Italia
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 977323



Vamos a una guerra si, pero entre europeos, esta peli ya la hemos visto, la empezaron en 1929 ahora estamos en el remake.


----------



## Argentium (10 Mar 2022)

Esta sí que es buena, total, hagan lo que hagan están condenados

*El Ministro ruso de Finanzas dice: atenderemos el servicio de la deuda externa en rublos*
15:11 || 10/03/2022


----------



## paconan (10 Mar 2022)

¿Se están deteniendo estos flujos de exportación? Realmente no. Como puede ver, la importación de gas natural de la UE desde Rusia ha estado creciendo rápidamente desde principios de marzo (línea roja oscura). Este aumento en las importaciones de gas de la UE permite que las empresas estatales rusas se beneficien generosamente y llena las arcas de Putin.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Mar 2022)

Los socialistas nunca defraudan, y los alemanes tampoco. Aunque a este pájaro me parece que lo van a meter pronto en la jaula, ha cantado demasiado


----------



## vagodesigner (10 Mar 2022)

Todopoderosos rusos robando


----------



## Decimus (10 Mar 2022)

Rantamplum dijo:


> Hombre , ante el avance de las tropas de ucrania en suelo ruso hay que asumir la derrota , esperemos que se detengan en los urales y no vayan más allá .



Kiev es dos días y no estáis ni en los arrabales.

Ejército tecnológico segundo en el mundo no puede con ejército Paco eslavo por excelencia. El ridículo es brutal.

Estáis perdiendo. Y vosotros estáis calladitos, rumiando, con bilis. Y me encanta!!!


----------



## Lma0Zedong (10 Mar 2022)

Auténtica vergüenza ajena la que da Rusia:


----------



## Decimus (10 Mar 2022)

vagodesigner dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 977340
> Todopoderosos rusos robando



Uffff. Pero no estaba ganando Rusia??!?!?! Cómo puede ser?!?!?!?!


----------



## Dylan Leary (10 Mar 2022)

Uniqlo, uno de los últimos grandes del consumo que seguía en Rusia, cierra: "La continuidad del negocio no es posible"


La multinacional japonesa Fast Retailing, propietaria de la cadena textil Uniqlo, ha decidido suspender temporalmente sus operaciones en Rusia al considerar...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

vagodesigner dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 977340
> Todopoderosos rusos robando



Fake. Son ucronazis en el donbass usando escudos humanos.
Dónde ves tú la Z?


----------



## Decimus (10 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Fake. Son ucronazis en el donbass usando escudos humanos.
> Dónde ves tú la Z?



Que va son rusos. Luego los cogieron los chav ukranianos y los hicieron arrepentirse delante de las cámaras.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (10 Mar 2022)

Por cierto, Danone sigue operando en Rusia


----------



## McRotor (10 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> A que volvemos al aceite de palma...



colza, como se hace en alemania y otros paises centro europeos


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

Los ruskis habrían empezado a bloquear YouTube.
Por otro lado la UE habría pedido a Google que RT y medios rusos no aparezcan en las búsquedas.
Estonia habría detenido la expedición de visados a ciudadanos rusos


----------



## barganiza (10 Mar 2022)

WN62 dijo:


> Otra emboscada:



Si esto es todo lo que pueden mostrar... Los rusos se pusieron las pilas, ya no salen columnas emboscada, todo lo que pueden mostrar son cuatro morterazos entre tanques que se van de la posición y no dejan ni uno averiado... Me temo que ya no les quedan ni vehículos propios parapintarles la Z y mostrar como bajas rusas.


----------



## Dylan Leary (10 Mar 2022)

Noruega distribuye pastillas de yodo a guarderías y colegios ante el riesgo de ataque nuclear en horario lectivo


Oslo, Trondheim y otras ciudades de Noruega están distribuyendo pastillas de yodo en las guarderías y las escuelas para prevenir el desarrollo de cáncer...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Von Rudel (10 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> ¿Se están deteniendo estos flujos de exportación? Realmente no. Como puede ver, la importación de gas natural de la UE desde Rusia ha estado creciendo rápidamente desde principios de marzo (línea roja oscura). Este aumento en las importaciones de gas de la UE permite que las empresas estatales rusas se beneficien generosamente y llena las arcas de Putin.



Lo de las sanciones es un pantomima.


Europa no puede subsistir sin el petroleo Ruso. Mejor dicho el mundo no puede subsistir sin el petroleo Ruso, el segundo exportador de petroleo del mundo.


Si corta el grifo, vamos a una crisis peor que la del 29.


Y sin cortar este grifo, Rusia puede hacer la guerra y mantenerse economicamente sin problemas. Por eso los ultraliberales estan por todos los medios intentando que se exporte mas petroleo de todos los sitios posibles. Pero como es normal ningun productor quiere hacerlo para después le vuelvan a dar la patada a ellos. O que en 10 años no les compren mas por el ecologismo y agenda 2030.


Quien siembra vientos recoge tempestades.


----------



## Josant2022 (10 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Repostar a tope y más en depósitos adicionales, el que avisa...
> 
> *Putin: occidente está librando una guerra económica contra nuestro país, y tomaremos medidas contra él*
> 15:16 || 10/03/2022



Pero el parguela este no iba a tirar la nuke? En que quedamos?


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (10 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Auténtica vergüenza ajena la que da Rusia:



Coño, pero no os cansáis de hacer una propaganda tan cutre y de brocha gorda?

Ucrania ha decretado una forma de guerra total que consiste en tirar a Rusia a la cabeza con lo primero que tiene. O lo único: y eso no es otra cosa que los civiles y las centrales nucleares. En eso están. 

¿Y nos quiere decir que los rusos se han vuelto locos y desayunan niños de Mariupol? 

Les sugiero hacer una propaganda pelín más refinada. Sobre todo porque con estas técnicas sólo van a convencer a los que están dudando de que Rusia lleva razón.


----------



## Dylan Leary (10 Mar 2022)

*Vladimir Putin has claimed that global food prices will rise further if international economic pressure on Russia continues,* reports Reuters. Russia is a major global fertiliser producer.

The Russian agriculture minister, Dmitry Patrushev, told a government meeting chaired by the Russian president that the country’s food security safe and that Moscow would continue to service its export obligations for global agriculture markets.



*Russia’s energy ministry has claimed that Belarusian specialists have restored electricity supply to the Chernobyl, *reports Reuters.

The nuclear power plant in Ukraine lost power after Ukraine’s state energy company said it was cut off by Russian troops who seized it nearly two weeks ago.

The UN nuclear watchdog said afterwards that it did not believe it was a safety risk.


----------



## crocodile (10 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Los ruskis habrían empezado a bloquear YouTube.
> Por otro lado la UE habría pedido a Google que RT y medios rusos no aparezcan en las búsquedas.
> Estonia habría detenido la expedición de visados a ciudadanos rusos



El "mundo libre" siempre que pienses como ellos claro está


----------



## Bartleby (10 Mar 2022)

Nada que ver con Blackwater ofreciendo ayuda humanitaria por Faluya


----------



## Egam (10 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



De donde sale la pasta de repente?
50000 millones por aqui, 100000millones para defensa por aca...
Se creen que somos gilipollas?


----------



## arriondas (10 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Por cierto, Danone sigue operando en Rusia



Pepsico también se queda, de momento.

Cómo se nota que en poco más de un mes hay elecciones en Francia....


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (10 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Me parece una cantidad demasiado grande, hay trampa.



De todas formas qué más da que la cantidad parezca grande, si en realidad son papelitos.

Como si son 100.000.000 millones de millones de dólares: es sólo papel sin respaldo alguno.

Y ese, precisamente, parece ser el trasfondo de esta guerra y de todas las que vaya buscando USA desde ahora.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (10 Mar 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Coño, pero no os cansáis de hacer una propaganda tan cutre y de brocha gorda?
> 
> Ucrania ha decretado una forma de guerra total que consiste en tirar a Rusia a la cabeza con lo primero que tiene. O lo único: y eso no es otra cosa que los civiles y las centrales nucleares. En eso están.
> 
> ...



No los desayunan, los bombardean indiscriminadamente. Y los retrasados vienen aquí a decir que todo es FAKE aunque haya abundantes pruebas de ello, y aluden a argumentario ridículo como el siguiente. Se inventan un bulo, sacan otro, y luego contestan lo anterior con el primer bulo, es que se creen hasta las mentiras que se inventan:


----------



## Mabuse (10 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Noruega distribuye pastillas de yodo a guarderías y colegios ante el riesgo de ataque nuclear en horario lectivo
> 
> 
> Oslo, Trondheim y otras ciudades de Noruega están distribuyendo pastillas de yodo en las guarderías y las escuelas para prevenir el desarrollo de cáncer...
> ...



La noticia tranquilizadora del día.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (10 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Alguien ha cantado de plano en el asunto…bueno nada que no supiésemos ya en este foro…y mucho más en las fosas marianas…



Qué dice?


----------



## Zepequenhô (10 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Nuevo tweet de la embajada China en Rusia
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 977306



Estos chinos deberían estudiar un poco más de inglés.

Se puede interpretar que ellos han causado el 81% de las guerras.


----------



## barganiza (10 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Me imagino que ya se habrá puesto este video. *Lo más claro filmado hasta ahora.*
> 
> El machaque a la columna de tanques parece de tiro al plato, parece de videojuegos, les dan uno uno. Terrible



Cuatro morterazos, eso no les hace nada a los tanques, se van todos como si nada.


----------



## Egam (10 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Este es el tema.
> La borregada pensando que Rusia improvisa...cuando es Occidente el que se ha quedado con cara de alelado viendo los acontecimientos.
> 
> Rusia sufrirá que Youtube, tik tok, instagram, facebook, whatsapp,mcdonalds, gucci, rolex etc, se marchen. Nadie lo duda.
> ...



Va a haber un efecto "regreso a casa" muy importante en las comunidades rusas en el extranjero, dentro de relativamente poco.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

Radio liberty, despues de 30 años en Moscu desaparece. Leyes del loco zar.









Opgericht na de dood van Stalin, onder Poetin gaat het licht uit: dit was Radio Liberty vanuit Moskou


Na ruim dertig jaar heeft ook Radio Liberty Moskou verlaten. Steeds verdergaande beperkingen en de dreiging van 15 jaar cel voor journalisten die ‘...




www.volkskrant.nl


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (10 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Los ruskis habrían empezado a bloquear YouTube.
> Por otro lado la UE habría pedido a Google que RT y medios rusos no aparezcan en las búsquedas.
> Estonia habría detenido la expedición de visados a ciudadanos rusos



"habría" no; lo hizo y Google obedeció a rajatabla.





__





site:rt.com - Buscar con Google






www.google.com









__





site:mundo.sputniknews.com - Buscar con Google






www.google.com





Para comparar la web de EL MUNDO sí está indexada:





__





site:elmundo.es - Buscar con Google






www.google.com


----------



## pgas (10 Mar 2022)

*El mundo de la posverdad no necesita testigos*

*




*

*Юрий СЕЛИВАНОВ 09 марта 2022*

La negativa masiva de las agencias de noticias occidentales y otras publicaciones líderes en estos días a trabajar en Rusia se debe a su total falta de necesidad de una correlación mínima de sus fabricaciones de propaganda con la realidad objetiva. El principio de Goebbels "Una mentira debe ser monstruosa para ser creída" no solo no implica la presencia de testigos, sino estrictamente lo contrario: los excluye por completo ...

Después de que las autoridades rusas bloquearan varios medios de comunicación especializados por publicar informes tendenciosos y simplemente falsos sobre la operación militar especial de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en Ucrania, algunas agencias de noticias occidentales y otros medios de comunicación han adoptado una peculiar postura.


> _“La agencia española EFE ha decidido suspender sus actividades informativas en Rusia en relación con la adopción en el país de una nueva ley que penaliza las falsificaciones contra las Fuerzas Armadas de RF. Anteriormente, la compañía de televisión estadounidense CNN y los principales canales de televisión alemanes ARD y ZDF anunciaron la suspensión de la transmisión en la Federación Rusa. Bloomberg y The New York Times también informaron sobre la suspensión temporal del trabajo de sus periodistas en Rusia. Además, el canal ABC interrumpió el trabajo en la Federación Rusa._



La naturaleza inusual de tal movimiento llamó nuestra atención. No es muy típico que los servicios de información occidentales abandonen la escena de los acontecimientos, especialmente aquellos que son de importancia mundial, e incluso en el momento de su clímax. Baste recordar cómo la misma cadena de televisión CNN siempre resultó estar en el momento adecuado y en el lugar adecuado. Y se las arregló para apuntar sus cámaras de televisión a objetivos en Bagdad o Belgrado mucho antes que los bombarderos estadounidenses y los misiles de crucero.
¿Qué pasó esta vez? ¿Y por qué los servicios de medios occidentales decidieron repentinamente y casi simultáneamente cambiar su regla invariable de ser testigos oculares de lo que está sucediendo? La pregunta es tanto más relevante cuanto que sus actividades principales se llevan a cabo en el extranjero más que en la Federación Rusa y están claramente fuera de la jurisdicción de las autoridades rusas.
Encontramos la primera respuesta a esta pregunta en el material de una publicación semioficial de la Unión Europea :


> _"CNN y CBS News dijeron que dejarían de emitir en Rusia, mientras que otros medios de comunicación eliminaron informes de periodistas rusos, evaluando la situación."_



Por lo tanto, nuestra primera observación es que las agencias de noticias occidentales en cuestión decidieron dejar a Rusia a su suerte por la razón elemental de que ahora podrían perder fácilmente la mayoría de sus ojos y oídos en nuestro país. El momento de la verdad en este caso es que casi los principales proveedores de información sobre Rusia no eran plumíferos enviados desde Occidente, sino periodistas locales con ciudadanía rusa. No cualquier periodista, sino sólo aquellos que estaban dispuestos a escribir su correspondencia según la política editorial de los medios de comunicación occidentales. Y esta política está totalmente dirigida contra Rusia, sin tener en cuenta los hechos.
He aquí un ejemplo bastante típico de este enfoque particular. El informe de la agencia española EFE se titula "La evacuación de Mariupol ha sido aplazada por la violación del alto el fuego por parte de Rusia". Naturalmente, no hay pruebas de la culpabilidad de Rusia, pero la línea editorial antirrusa se ha mantenido al máximo.








No hace falta decir que los periodistas con una visión tan preestablecida de la realidad circundante caen automáticamente bajo la nueva ley rusa sobre responsabilidad por información falsa sobre las acciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa. Y dado que definitivamente no habrá muchas personas que quieran sentarse durante 10-15 años, estas agencias, al darse cuenta de sus perspectivas cero en el sitio ruso, prefirieron poner buena cara en un mal juego. Y enrollaron las cañas de pescar, sin olvidar culpar a Rusia por esto.
Por supuesto, no todos los medios occidentales, investigando el tema ruso, actuaron de una manera tan modesta. Aquí, por ejemplo :


> _“...el periódico estadounidense The Washington Post ha decidido dejar de incluir los nombres de los autores, así como su sello, en las publicaciones escritas por sus corresponsales que trabajan en Rusia, debido a la nueva legislación rusa” _



Es poco probable que una artimaña tan ingeniosa permita a los autores locales, que han explotado las otrora inagotables fuentes de regalías occidentales, eludir la responsabilidad legal por la desinformación que se les exige. O incluso para la información de naturaleza de inteligencia. Estos no son los tiempos adecuados.
Pero es poco probable que esto apene a los propietarios del Washington Post, por no hablar de los medios que han anunciado un cese total de sus actividades en Rusia.
Y podemos adivinar por qué toman esas decisiones con tanta facilidad.
El hecho es que la moderna propaganda de masas en Occidente ha alcanzado ya tal "grado de perfección" que no se necesitan no sólo corresponsales sobre el terreno sino también la realidad objetiva en general. Los medios de comunicación occidentales modernos sustituyen esta realidad por un simulacro virtual que puede diferir del prototipo original como el día de la noche y el cielo de la tierra. Estas versiones virtuales de la realidad son especialmente demandadas cuando Occidente se enfrenta a situaciones y actores claramente contrarios a sus intereses. La Rusia moderna es precisamente un caso así.
Y una vez que se le llama oficialmente "agresor", "violador del orden basado en las normas" y, en general, "el engendro del infierno", ¿cómo podemos hablar de una cobertura objetiva del tema de Rusia? Es bastante obvio que este es exactamente el caso cuando los simulacros virtuales con significados preestablecidos deben desplazar completamente la realidad real. Lo cual es bastante difícil de peinar en un barrido ideológico adecuado y a veces incluso imposible.

Ni que decir tiene que, con este tipo de prioridades, la necesidad de que los periódicos y las agencias de noticias obtengan cualquier tipo de información fiable sobre la realidad sobre el terreno está destinada a reducirse a cero. Por lo tanto, prácticamente no es necesario contar con personal que esté, por así decirlo, sobre el terreno. Y capaz, al menos con un mínimo de verosimilitud, de relacionar los hechos de la realidad con el algoritmo editorial de su cobertura.
En el mundo del otro mundo de la posverdad, ese vínculo carece de sentido funcional y no es rentable económicamente, lo que limita la violenta imaginación de los autores de las fábulas más fantásticas sobre Rusia. Precisamente por eso no resulta tan sorprendente la actual y aparentemente extravagante gestión de las agencias de noticias occidentales, que se niegan con ligereza a tener informadores en Rusia. Y encaja bien en la lógica de la cosmovisión alternativa occidental, que no tiene nada que ver con el mundo real.

Traducción DeepL













La UE como régimen totalitario: Josep Borrell promete medidas para cerrar la boca a los que no sigan el relato de la OTAN y la UE


Portal elespiadigital.com




elespiadigital.com


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Yo pillo ucraniana...



esto es el mayor de los espejismos,cuando lleguen aqui la hiperinflaccion nos habra empobrecido tanto que no podremos tenerlas, recuerda esta frase mia imperecedera.

*''CUANTO MAS BUENA ESTA UNA TIA MAS CARA ES DE MANTENER'' *

me pregunto en quienes estaran concentrando ahora sus esfuerzos los chicos y chicas de la division de gorriones del KGB


----------



## César Borgia (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## paconan (10 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Uno de los arquitectos de la catastroika. Si lo que quieren es cabrear a Putin van por buen camino.



Hay mas , veremos si al final no pide asilo político en Rusia


*Cuando el hombre del gas suena dos veces*
Cómo una red de políticos socialdemócratas fue seducida por Putin y el gas natural ruso y, por lo tanto, hizo que Alemania fuera vulnerable al chantaje





ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.







www.zeit.de


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> No los desayunan, los bombardean indiscriminadamente. Y los retrasados vienen aquí a decir que todo es FAKE aunque haya abundantes pruebas de ello, y aluden a argumentario ridículo como el siguiente. Se inventan un bulo, sacan otro, y luego contestan lo anterior con el primer bulo, es que se creen hasta las mentiras que se inventan:



qué bajunos son los gitanos de la embajada rusa, qué bajunos, hablando de "beauty blogs"


----------



## delhierro (10 Mar 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> De todas formas qué más da que la cantidad parezca grande, si es en realidad son papelitos.
> 
> Como si son 100.000.000 millones de millones de dólares: es sólo papel sin respaldo alguno.
> 
> Y ese, precisamente, parece ser el trasfondo de esta guerra y de todas las que vaya buscando USA desde ahora.



Tienen valor, porque pueden comprar cosas a otros aun más tontos con ellos. Si los rusos vendieran sus materias primas solo en oro , en yuanaes o en cualquier otra cosa si que le daban un buen palo al kiosko. Pero admiten esos papeles, lo que es bastante absurdo puesto que les van a hacer una guerra economica total. 

Como es absurdo que no nacionalicen las empresas, en fin Putin acabara haciendolo, pero esta perdiendo el tiempo.


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Más bien diría que se acerca al implosión de las economías europeas, no vamos a luchar contra Rusia vamos a luchar entre nosotros como antaño.



las que peor lo van a llevar van a ser las jenaras creo


----------



## Abu-Yunis (10 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Este es el tema.
> La borregada pensando que Rusia improvisa...cuando es Occidente el que se ha quedado con cara de alelado viendo los acontecimientos.
> 
> Rusia sufrirá que Youtube, tik tok, instagram, facebook, whatsapp,mcdonalds, gucci, rolex etc, se marchen. Nadie lo duda.
> ...



El bando perdedor en la guerra anterior parte con una ventaja para la siguiente: sabe por qué ha perdido, por tanto sabe qué tiene que cambiar en su estrategia o en sus medios de defensa para poder ganar. En cambio el bando ganador tiende a dormirse en los laureles: si con lo que tenía le fue bien, es que no tiene que cambiar nada. La antigua URSS perdió la guerra fría por la economía. La carrera de armamentos la obligó a gastos desmesurados que no podía afrontar, menos aún cuando los aliados de los USA inundaron de petróleo el mercado mundial para hundirles el precio. Ahora Occidente pretende volver a ganar la guerra fría 2.0 gracias a la economía, sin haberse parado a pensar que 30 años después la situación es diferente. El petróleo, el gas y el carbón han alcanzado el_ peak_ y ya no es posible hundir su precio ni boicotear a los productores. El mundo entero depende del trigo ruso para que no estallen revueltas por hambre. China y los demás BRICS, y el resto del mundo en general, podrían desdolarizar su economía, si se vieran forzados a ello.


----------



## Dylan Leary (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Martín de Goenechea (10 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> No los desayunan, los bombardean indiscriminadamente. Y los retrasados vienen aquí a decir que todo es FAKE aunque haya abundantes pruebas de ello, y aluden a argumentario ridículo como el siguiente. Se inventan un bulo, sacan otro, y luego contestan lo anterior con el primer bulo, es que se creen hasta las mentiras que se inventan:



¿Indiscriminadamente? Se han abierto corredores para la evacuación que han sido los ucranianos los primeros en sabotear, filtrando por causas ideológicas o porque no les pagaban lo suficiente. 

¿De verdad piensa que me voy a creer a una influencer = persona que vive de posar ante una cámara?


----------



## cobasy (10 Mar 2022)

¿recuerdas la película "Soy una leyenda"? Un hecho curioso es que en la película la Gasolina costaba menos (durante el Apocalipsis) que en este momento en los Estados Unidos.


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> También dependerá de la demanda de cada pais, desconozco si se usa mucho o poco en RU.
> 
> Aqui me han dicho de un super que no hay en las estanterias pero tienen aceite escondido para darle 2 botellas a segun quien.



yo tengo una botella si estas interesado mp


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (10 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> La noticia tranquilizadora del día.



Le están metiendo mucho material y mucha pasta a Ucrania. El conflicto se va a enquistar y eso en una situación de estas características supone escalada. Por el momento y como mínimo se han follado la economía de la Eurozona y resto de países europeos en tiempo real y a partir de ahí el incremento de precios desestabilizara otras muchas regiones.

Estaba claro que EEUU iba a morir matando y así ha sido. El personal no es consciente de lo que tiene en frente ni de como se desarrollan este tipo de conflictos. Gente de mierda genera desequilibrios económicos de mierda que se traducen en tiempos de mierda...


----------



## Dylan Leary (10 Mar 2022)

Cementos Portland (FCC) apaga sus hornos por el encarecimiento de la energía


La compañía tiene fábricas de cemento en Madrid (Morata de Tajuña), Cataluña (Monjos y Vallcarca), Andalucía (Alcalá de Guadaira), Castilla y León (Venta de Baños), Cantabria (Mata




www.expansion.com


----------



## javi__31 (10 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Me imagino que ya se habrá puesto este video. *Lo más claro filmado hasta ahora.*
> 
> El machaque a la columna de tanques parece de tiro al plato, parece de videojuegos, les dan uno uno. Terrible



Alguien puede aportar algo más de información y comentarios serios sobre este video que hay en varios posts? Me parece que es una metedura de pata, pero no soy experto

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

Portada de la 'Novaja Gazeta' del miércoles 9 de marzo de 2022


----------



## Argentium (10 Mar 2022)

Medida lógica para evitar la fuga de divisas

*El Banco Central de Rusia restringe el acceso de las empresas al efectivo en moneda fuerte – Reuters*
16:03 || 10/03/2022


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Noruega distribuye pastillas de yodo a guarderías y colegios ante el riesgo de ataque nuclear en horario lectivo
> 
> 
> Oslo, Trondheim y otras ciudades de Noruega están distribuyendo pastillas de yodo en las guarderías y las escuelas para prevenir el desarrollo de cáncer...
> ...



El artículo no tiene desperdicio, burbuja siempre por delante.

Ahora la gente irá a las farmacias de Spain y en pocas tendrán, si alguna tiene.

Pánico, pánico....pánico a una muerte ridícula.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

_Articulo que habla de la realidad paralela que se vive en los medios Rusos de comunicación









De parallelle werkelijkheid van de Russische tv: Oekraïners zijn terroristen en Zelenski is een nazi


Op de Russische televisie zijn Oekraïners terroristen. Zo’n 60 procent van de Russen zou de Russische operatie in Oekraïne ondersteunen. Dat zijn v...




www.volkskrant.nl




_


----------



## Fígaro (10 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


>



Que luego bien que defienden su status de pequeños burgueses...esas fragatas, digo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

El portavoz del Ministerio de Exteriores de China recuerda a los políticos estadounidenses que no jueguen a la "provocación"


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Alemanes haciendo cosas de alemanes, un hospital de Munich anuncia que no tratará a pacientes rusos y bielorusos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yo no soy medico pero si hay que tratarte te trato, de tu, de ustec, de vuecencia, a como me digas


----------



## Rantamplum (10 Mar 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Kiev es dos días y no estáis ni en los arrabales.
> 
> Ejército tecnológico segundo en el mundo no puede con ejército Paco eslavo por excelencia. El ridículo es brutal.
> 
> Estáis perdiendo. Y vosotros estáis calladitos, rumiando, con bilis. Y me encanta!!!



Estáis ? Pero si yo estoy en mi casa !!! , y en cuanto a Kiev en dos días no sé quién dijo eso , USA en tomar Irak tardo meses , tras un bombardeo de semanas contra un país que llevaba años embargado sin apoyo de nadie , no les mandaban javelins ni mierdas de esas , si esto es un ridículo no se lo que fue aquello .


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



no se rick parece transesual


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Medida lógica para evitar la fuga de divisas
> 
> *El Banco Central de Rusia restringe el acceso de las empresas al efectivo en moneda fuerte – Reuters*
> 16:03 || 10/03/2022



Esto del corralito tú te lo conoces bien...


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (10 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Cementos Portland (FCC) apaga sus hornos por el encarecimiento de la energía
> 
> 
> La compañía tiene fábricas de cemento en Madrid (Morata de Tajuña), Cataluña (Monjos y Vallcarca), Andalucía (Alcalá de Guadaira), Castilla y León (Venta de Baños), Cantabria (Mata
> ...



Quien haya comprado sobre plano lo va a tener jodido de no esperar entrega a muy corto plazo.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (10 Mar 2022)

zasca


----------



## Mabuse (10 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> El artículo no tiene desperdicio, burbuja siempre por delante.
> 
> Ahora la gente irá a las farmacias de Spain y en pocas tendrán, si alguna tiene.
> 
> Pánico, pánico....pánico a una muerte ridícula.



Me acabo de acordar del final de la novela "Los perros de la guerra". Morir escupiendo sangre, con el pecho reventado y sabiendo que no te quedan remordimientos por lo que has hecho, o morir escupiendo sangre en un agujero inmundo, rodeado de todos los lamentos acumulados durante una vida cobarde. La elección es nuestra.


----------



## Harman (10 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Alguien ha cantado de plano en el asunto…bueno nada que no supiésemos ya en este foro…y mucho más en las fosas marianas…


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

EGO dijo:


> De ahi a las ametralladoras Maxim en la retaguardia para disparar a los que huyan ya queda poco.



asi vamos a andar como invadan europa


----------



## barganiza (10 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Acabo de recibir la confirmación de Marieluise Beck de que Alemania y Francia están bloqueando el proceso de otorgar a Ucrania el estatus de candidato a la UE. Hay muchas razones burocráticas. Pero ahora estamos muriendo por nuestros valores comunes. Alemania y Francia, por favor, apoyen este paso simbólico.



Lo que le faltaba a una Europa arruinada por el covid y la guerra económica impuesta por la OTAN, *pagar la reconstrucción de Ucrania*. Total como nos van a sobrar las ayudas.


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> Sabemos como va ha acabar todo esto .... VOLUNTARIOS AL FRENTE .
> 
> El reclutamiento es voluntario pero si no lo haces eres un traidor ....



te doy una idea, alistate en las tropas de jenaro saca el trans que hay en ti


----------



## midelburgo (10 Mar 2022)

Uno de mis multiples hobbies es acumular cajas de maquetas sin hacer. Varias de las marcas mas interesantes de los ultimos años se encuentran en Ucrania (tambien es una industria relativamente fuerte en Chequia y Polonia), y en especial una llamada Roden en Kiev.
Se me ha ocurrido curiosear su pagina de Feisbuk a ver como les va (despues de comprar alguna caja que me interesa por si desaparecen).
Me he encontrado con un post de ayer en el que avisan que les han hackeado el correo y que estan mandando correos a sus distribuidores de todo el planeta pidiendo dinero con desesperacion como si fueran ellos, que nadie suelte pasta... Hace falta ser cabrones...









Roden


RODEN plastic scale model kits 93 Oleksy Tykhogo str., Kiev, Ucrania




www.facebook.com


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (10 Mar 2022)

Observen este ataque contra una columna rusa que avanza el N.E de Kiev.

No se trata de ATGM´s, el ataque se realiza con artillería pesada asistida por dron de 120 o 155 mm. Al final los rusos huyen, literalmente les llueven los obuses. En 0:19 se ve como cae un obús literalmente a pocos metros de 2 tíos que están de pié desprotegidos, esos 2 son KIA seguro. Un obús de 155 mm puede lanzar fragmentos de metralla de casi un pié de longuitud, a esa distancia la metralla te destroza.



Lo que no entiendo es que hay sistemas que pueden localizar el punto aproximado desde el que lanzan los obsuses, además esos sistemas funcionan muy bien en zonas llanas como Ucrania. Supongo que se trata de artillería autopropulsada y que cada vez que realizan un ataque cambian de posición para evitar ser descubiertos.


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Noruega distribuye pastillas de yodo a guarderías y colegios ante el riesgo de ataque nuclear en horario lectivo
> 
> 
> Oslo, Trondheim y otras ciudades de Noruega están distribuyendo pastillas de yodo en las guarderías y las escuelas para prevenir el desarrollo de cáncer...
> ...



mejor se lo montan los finlandeses el pais en si es un bunker subterraneo, en helsinki flipas con lo que tienen, mejor que suiza


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Que locura todo, y ahora no hacen más que hablar de armamento no convencional, bombas termobáricas, nukes, armamento químico y biológico. ¿Qué posibilidades hay de que Rusia y/o Ucrania (o agentes "antirrusos") usen toda esa mierda?, ¿se usarán por ambas partes?, ¿será la siguiente pantalla, eso y la guerra de guerrillas (mercenarios)?, ¿están anunciando algo?
> 
> Sobre lo que está aconteciendo, según imágenes que van llegando desde el bando "antirruso", que es mayoritario, es desolador. Con todo, es un escenario de guerra y la manipulación está servida. Imposible conocer el punto exacto. De cualquier manera, lo que está sucediendo es una puta tragedia. A estas alturas, y con esas posibilidades antes mencionadas, parece más o menos claro que esto se va a complicar mucho más. Malditos imperios y malditas guerras.



a ver que armamento tienes tu ya sabes cuchillos de cocinar afilados, navajas pal bocadillo, sable del bisabuelo, bayoneta del CETME, contestame dame tu listado


----------



## mirkoxx (10 Mar 2022)

No sé si ya está posteado el parte de Strelkov, pero igual, aquí va. PD: Es muy complicado a veces entender lo que dice Strelkov y la traducción... tengo que improvisar lo que se escribe.

*Escrito por Ígor Strelkov.*

“Brevemente, sobre la situación en el frente:

*Frente Kiev:*

- Orilla derecha; sin cambios significativos. Los combates continuaron en las mismas áreas a las que se llegó hace 4 o 5 días (Bucha, Irpin, Bogdanovka, etc.).
- En el área al este de Kiev, aproximadamente la misma situación.

*Sumy, Chernihiv, Kharkiv: no hubo informes de cambios significativos.

Frente de Donetsk:*

- Continuaron los serios combates en el área de Izyum y en la parte sur de la ciudad. Hacia el sureste, continuaron los enfrentamientos en la zona de Popasna. Aparentemente, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania lo dejaron sin una lucha seria (la ciudad no es conveniente para una defensa a largo plazo), pero están tratando de permanecer cerca.

No se tratando de "rodear a la mitad de la agrupación de Donetsk de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania": en primer lugar; en segundo lugar, no están rodeados ... Sin embargo, existe una amenaza de cerco, y ahora el enemigo tendrá que decidir si deja a la guarnición de Severodonetsk-Lysichansk rodeada "según el modelo" de Mariupol y Volnovakha, o apresuradamente retirar las tropas a nuevas líneas. Lo más probable es que los ucranianos intenten hacer "tanto esto como aquello" para encadenar a partes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Lugansk a combastes por otra "fortaleza" durante mucho tiempo.

- Sección Priazovsky del frente de la Donetsk: sin cambios significativos. Peleas callejeras en Volnovakha y el asedio de Mariupol con el lento avance gradual de las Fuerzas Armadas de la República en las afueras de la ciudad.

*No tengo información sobre cambios en la situación cerca de Gulyai-Pole y en la dirección de Zaporozhye.*

@Zhukov
Fotos en el muro de la comunidad | VK


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Uno de mis multiples hobbies es acumular cajas de maquetas sin hacer. Varias de las marcas mas interesantes de los ultimos años se encuentran en Ucrania (tambien es una industria relativamente fuerte en Chequia y Polonia), y en especial una llamada Roden en Kiev.
> Se me ha ocurrido curiosear su pagina de Feisbuk a ver como les va (despues de comprar alguna caja que me interesa por si desaparecen).
> Me he encontrado con un post de ayer en el que avisan que les han hackeado el correo y que estan mandando correos a sus distribuidores de todo el planeta pidiendo dinero con desesperacion como si fueran ellos, que nadie suelte pasta... Hace falta ser cabrones...
> 
> ...



esa coleccion valdra una pasta algun dia


----------



## Yomateix (10 Mar 2022)

No se que me parece más absurdo, el que se quisiese sancionar al Chelsea sin poder fichar ni vender (Abramovich pensaba venderlo por el bien de los aficionados....dejale hacerlo y luego paraliza ese activo si quieres)....o directamente no permitiendoles jugar o como mínimo que ni pudiesen vender entradas. Al final se han acojonado y han visto que los aficionados del Chelsea se la podían liar y con otros deportes si se han atrevido....con el fútbol no, que hay que tener al vulgo entretenido para que no se rebele. Les puedes subir la luz o la gasolina hasta el absurdo, pero no les toques el fútbol. Vamos a darles una licencia especial solo para este caso, no sea que se nos enfaden.....y se den cuenta de la que estamos liando en un conflicto armado en el que no se debieron meter como no se han metido por ejemplo en los que han protagonizado EEUU u otros paises.

"El Chelsea jugará esta noche ante el Norwich pese a las sanciones del Gobierno británico sobre Roman Abramovich. * La Premier League anunció hoy que el partido previsto esta noche entre el Norwich y el Chelsea se disputará tal como estaba previsto*. El Ejecutivo ha emitido una* "licencia inicial" *para que el Chelsea continúe "entrenando, disputando sus compromisos y cumpliendo sus obligaciones durante el resto de la temporada", detalló en un comunicado la liga inglesa."


----------



## pemebe (10 Mar 2022)

Chernóbil en riesgo por falta de suministro eléctrico: "Hay falta de comunicación con la planta"


¿Qué ocurre realmente en Chérnobil? ¿Estamos ante un nuevo accidente nuclear? Nos lo aclara Eduardo Gallego, catedrático de ingeniería nuclear




www.cope.es





Ucranianos diciendo que es una catastrofe y un riesgo enorme la falta de suministro electrico (que la COPE pone como titular).

Experto español (que dice lo mismo que los expertos nucleares de la ONU).

1.- NO es el deposito de la Central que exploto en 1986 (que está sellada y no necesita de energia electrica.
2.- Son los restos de residuos de los otras 3 centrales que siguieron funcionado hasta el año 2000.
3.- Llevan más de 20 años enfriandose por lo que su actividad es pequeña.
4.- La temperatura del agua que enfria los residuos estará en 20 o 30 grados mientras que esos residuos no darian problemas hasta los 300 grados que es la temperatura que alcanzan en la operativa normal de la central.
5.- En el hipotetico caso que esten muchos dias sin electricidad, se podrian enfriar metiendo agua desde un camión de bomberos.

Luego habla de las preocupaciones por los tecnicos que estan alli y que no saben nada de ellos.


----------



## César Borgia (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Mar 2022)

véis esas hormiguitas corriendo ?, pues bien ... no lo son, son ratas putinianas


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Casa Blanca @PressSec: "Es posible que haya notado esta semana que los precios de la gasolina han subido... mucho de eso tiene que ver con Vladimir Putin... La única forma de proteger a EE. UU. a largo plazo es independizarse energéticamente"._



mientras no solucione los problemas capilares melafo con una bolsa del Walmart puesta en su cabeza


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los T-14 Armata, no han pisado Siria, se han probado muchas armas nuevas y lo mas parecido fue un tanque ligero teledirigido, sin tripulacion.



lo que hace falta es un arma portatil de artilleria polivalente portable por un infante y con variados proyectiles segun lo que se desee destruir un rpg con megaesteroides, tipo cañon sin retroceso


----------



## paconan (10 Mar 2022)

Esto no es llegar abrir la puerta y ponerte a producir, hay mucho mas, materiales, tecnología ,mano de obra ,etc...


*Putin: Rusia puede hacerse cargo de los activos de empresas extranjeras*
Más de esa reunión televisada presidida por el presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin.
Él dice que el gobierno ruso puede hacerse cargo de los activos de las empresas extranjeras que se retiran de Rusia.
Él dice que Rusia puede "introducir una gestión externa" de las empresas que cierran sus instalaciones de producción, y luego "entregar estas empresas a aquellos que estén dispuestos a trabajar".
"Encontraremos una manera legal de hacer esto", dice.


https://www.bbc.com/news/live/world-europe-60685883?ns_mchannel=social&ns_source=twitter&ns_campaign=bbc_live&ns_linkname=622a1102980bea49f4b7be6a%26Putin%3A%20Russia%20can%20take%20over%20foreign%20companies%27%20assets%262022-03-10T15%3A09%3A53.837Z&ns_fee=0&pinned_post_locator=urn:asset:09c2faee-0813-45bc-87cc-0d6a94db494a&pinned_post_asset_id=622a1102980bea49f4b7be6a&pinned_post_type=share#:~:text=Putin%3A%20Rusia%20puede,hacer%20esto%22%2C%20dice


.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Observen este ataque contra una columna rusa que avanza el N.E de Kiev.
> 
> No se trata de ATGM´s ...



según el tweet que acabo de poner, simplemente artillería y disparos de tanques, y se nota porque los impactos son de un alcance e intensidad limitados


----------



## Argentium (10 Mar 2022)

De eso se trata, estúpido

*Ucrania dice que las tropas rusas en las estaciones de compresión de gas suponen un riesgo para el suministro – Reuters*
16:38 || 10/03/2022


----------



## piru (10 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ruso! Pero es extraño porque los rusos no estaban desplegando ya los buk al carecer los ucros de fuerza área alguna. ¿Video viejo quizás?



Es que no se le ve ninguna V, Z, /


----------



## fulcrum29smt (10 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es que hay sistemas que pueden localizar el punto aproximado desde el que lanzan los obsuses, además esos sistemas funcionan muy bien en zonas llanas como Ucrania. Supongo que se trata de artillería autopropulsada y que cada vez que realizan un ataque cambian de posición para evitar ser descubiertos.



Radares contrabatería.


----------



## Alvin Red (10 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> También dependerá de la demanda de cada pais, desconozco si se usa mucho o poco en RU.
> 
> Aqui me han dicho de un super que no hay en las estanterias pero tienen aceite escondido para darle 2 botellas a segun quien.



Nuevas criptomonedas; *Latun, botelloil.*

R.A.E
cripto-
Del gr. κρυπτός _kryptós._
1. elem. compos. Significa 'oculto, encubierto'. Criptoanálisis, criptología.


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> La ukra que limpia en casa que es de Chernitvsi aunque no excesivamente banderovka me preguntó hoy como creía que iba a acabar ésto, sólo de dije que día de "resitencia heroica" que pase menos país les iba a quedar cuando se sentasen a capitular...



solo te limpia la casa?


----------



## El Promotor (10 Mar 2022)

Está pasando.

*Vox pide al Congreso que invite al presidente de Ucrania a intervenir en el pleno por videoconferencia*

*Cursa la propuesta a la Mesa de la Cámara Baja como muestra de apoyo a Zelensky y su Ejecutivo.*

Camaradas nwoxemitas pro Putin con el trasero en llamas.













@visaman @Burbujo II @El Gran Cid @la mano negra @Castellano @eljusticiero @Scardanelli @Ernesto o lo otro @Vilux @PokemonVilnius @Edge2 @Fauna iberica @Guillotin @Viernes_Negro4 @Guanotopía @Indignado @txusky_g @Libre Libre Quiero Ser @Archimanguina @Nefersen @Minsky Moment @FuturoEuropeo @Impresionante @Don Juan de Austria @dabuti @McNulty


----------



## Charidemo (10 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Uno de mis multiples hobbies es acumular cajas de maquetas sin hacer. Varias de las marcas mas interesantes de los ultimos años se encuentran en Ucrania (tambien es una industria relativamente fuerte en Chequia y Polonia), y en especial una llamada Roden en Kiev.
> Se me ha ocurrido curiosear su pagina de Feisbuk a ver como les va (despues de comprar alguna caja que me interesa por si desaparecen).
> Me he encontrado con un post den el que avisan que les han hackeado el correo y que estan mandando correos a sus distribuidores de todo el planeta pidiendo dinero con desesperacion como si fueran ellos, que nadie suelte pasta... Hace falta ser cabrones...
> 
> ...



Off topic.
Creía que mi padre (ya con 88) era el único que coleccionaba maquetas de plástico sin hacer. Tiene lo más grande guardado. Y, la verdad, yo no sigo esa afición. Como hobby tengo la acuariofilia pero me ha gustado saber de esa marca ucraniana, voy a ver si encuentro algún modelo para regalarle como curiosidad. Esa marca tiene modelos bastante chulos según he visto. Gracias!


----------



## Harman (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## piru (10 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Editorial Le Monde: Pasaremos mas frio pero podremos mirarnos al espejo sin vergüenza:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y al final de todo pasarán frio y vergüenza.


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Mar 2022)

mirkoxx dijo:


> No sé si ya está posteado el parte de Strelkov, pero igual, aquí va. PD: Es muy complicado a veces entender lo que dice Strelkov y la traducción... tengo que improvisar lo que se escribe.
> 
> *Escrito por Ígor Strelkov.*
> 
> ...



Todavia no han tomado Volnovakha, pero Kiev la van a tomar en 96 horas...venga vamos ya...Putin y Shoigu a la Lubianka.


----------



## Dula (10 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Portada de la 'Novaja Gazeta' del miércoles 9 de marzo de 2022
> Ver archivo adjunto 977366



¿Qué dice esa portada con las bailarinas en pas de quatre y la explosión detrás? Todo es muy macabro.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

Dula dijo:


> ¿Qué dice esa portada con las bailarinas en pas de quatre y la explosión detrás? Todo es muy macabro.



Todo muy ruso......muy del estilo


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

TZM ucraniano destruido


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Mar 2022)

Pedid y se os dará:

Ucrania aprueba una ley sobre pueblos autóctonos que deja fuera a los rusos
Про корінні народи України


----------



## crocodile (10 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Alemanes haciendo cosas de alemanes, un hospital de Munich anuncia que no tratará a pacientes rusos y bielorusos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya les sale su vena nazi y de odio a los eslavos


----------



## Dylan Leary (10 Mar 2022)

Sweden announces plan for significant boost in military spending


The Swedish government plans to raise military spending to two percent of GDP over Russia’s war in Ukraine.




www.aljazeera.com













Australia to expand defence personnel by a third by 2040


Scott Morrison says planned move is the ‘biggest increase’ in size of Australia’s defence forces in peacetime.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (10 Mar 2022)

*El default de Rusia es inminente y la tormenta financiera se acerca*

*Es posible que se esté fraguando una depresión de dimensiones colosales delante de nuestros ojos por la invasión de Rusia a Ucrania.*









El default de Rusia es inminente y la tormenta financiera se acerca


Es posible que se esté fraguando una depresión de dimensiones colosales delante de nuestros ojos por la invasión de Rusia a Ucrania.




www.libremercado.com


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (10 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



La situación de las reservas de gas ha sido derivada del sabotaje al NS2, que por cierto hubiera traído estabilidad energética a Europa para los próximos 50 años, algo que USA no podía permitir como tampoco podía permitir los altos ingresos que iba a recibir Rusia ni las transacciones con divisas diferentes al dólar.


----------



## Alvin Red (10 Mar 2022)

Dula dijo:


> ¿Qué dice esa portada con las bailarinas en pas de quatre y la explosión detrás? Todo es muy macabro.



¿El lago de las nuke?


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Para que quiere Moscú una bolsa y tanto rascacielos si van a vivir como Albania en 1956



el caso albanes es curioso, con hoxa vivieron un comunismo paranoico, yo escuchaba radio tirana en español en los tiempos de paco, estaba prohibida y eso daba gustirrinin, en dicha radio llamaban a USA imperialistas y a RUsia soocialimperialistas, y mientras tanto todo el hormigon del pais se destinaba a bunkers es el pais con mas bunkers percapita


----------



## Castellano (10 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Está pasando.
> 
> *Vox pide al Congreso que invite al presidente de Ucrania a intervenir en el pleno por videoconferencia*
> 
> ...



Invitando al mayordomo en Ucrania de su "odiado" Soros.








¿Qué intereses tiene George Soros en el conflicto de Ucrania? | Red Radio ®


El nombre delmagnate húngaro-estadounidense George Soros, resalta entre los principales "interesados" en el conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania.




redradiove.com


----------



## alfonbass (10 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> esto es el mayor de los espejismos,cuando lleguen aqui la hiperinflaccion nos habra empobrecido tanto que no podremos tenerlas, recuerda esta frase mia imperecedera.
> 
> *''CUANTO MAS BUENA ESTA UNA TIA MAS CARA ES DE MANTENER'' *
> 
> me pregunto en quienes estaran concentrando ahora sus esfuerzos los chicos y chicas de la division de gorriones del KGB



Las cosas son caras o baratas en función de tus intereses, si te compensa algo, es barato, es decir, a más calentón, más barato te resultará todo, esa también es una gran verdad


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Mar 2022)

*U.S. to Aid Ukraine in Countering Bioweapons
por que unos microbios seguros son unos microbios felices*
By Jo Warrick​August 30, 2005

The United States and Ukraine agreed yesterday to work jointly to prevent the spread of biological weapons, signing a pact that clears the way for Ukraine's government to receive U.S. aid to improve security at facilities where dangerous microbes are kept.


https://www.washingtonpost.com/archive/politics/2005/08/30/us-to-aid-ukraine-in-countering-bioweapons/72059ed1-90ca-4381-ac6f-10f4e205f09e/



​


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (10 Mar 2022)

Que Putin dice que no pasa nada que es todo un autosabotaje de Ucrania.


----------



## crocodile (10 Mar 2022)

Otro fake ukro.


----------



## Harman (10 Mar 2022)

LA #OTAN PUBLICANDO FOTOS DE NEONAZIS EN SU TWITTER, ¡ESO ES FUERTE!

Querían hablar de las mujeres en el ejército de #Ucrania salvo que la chica de la foto lleva la insignia del sol negro nazi...

Han borrado el tuit pero está archivado aquí:


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Van con retraso, cierto, en 3-4 años veremos cuantos tienen operativos junto con su dron Okhotnik y el Su-75 Checkmate, mientras tanto disfruta, riete un rato, igual te llevas una gran sorpresa.



podran decir cosas de los rusos pero nadie puede negar que hacen cazas bonitos


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (10 Mar 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *El default de Rusia es inminente y la tormenta financiera se acerca*
> 
> *Es posible que se esté fraguando una depresión de dimensiones colosales delante de nuestros ojos por la invasión de Rusia a Ucrania.*
> 
> ...



Oro y Francos Suizos y rezar para que su comportamiento sea similar al histórico. El resto se va a ir todo a tomar por el culo y con respecto a las criptomonedas veremos que comportamiento tienen.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Está pasando.
> 
> *Vox pide al Congreso que invite al presidente de Ucrania a intervenir en el pleno por videoconferencia*



Buena estrategia, a ver cómo explican la mesa del congreso y el psoe que no quieren, aunque les entiendo porque si su aliado el camarada Garzón empieza a gritar que la otan es una _organización terrorista legal_ y tal ... no hay lugar en su escaño para que Pedro Sánchez se pueda esconder ... A ver cómo se lo explica a sus socios europeos y de la OTAN con los que gusta hacerse fotos


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Mar 2022)

#Opinion: Rusia anunció el jueves que los laboratorios biológicos financiados por Estados Unidos en #Ukraine estaban realizando experimentos con muestras de coronavirus de murciélagos. La comunidad internacional necesita las respuestas de Washington a muchas preguntas sobre los laboratorios biológicos estadounidenses en todo el mundo.


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Me temo que van a tener que inventar un nuevo palabro para la que han liado estos hijos de puta. Derroición ya se queda corto.



sugiero putanizacion


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> #Opinion: Rusia anunció el jueves que los laboratorios biológicos financiados por Estados Unidos en #Ukraine estaban realizando experimentos con muestras de coronavirus de murciélagos. La comunidad internacional necesita las respuestas de Washington a muchas preguntas sobre los laboratorios biológicos estadounidenses en todo el mundo.



Este es el espia chino que te pasa estos enlaces de mierda


----------



## alnitak (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dula (10 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ¿El lago de las nuke?



Si es eso... son unos hijos de la gran put. La bomba detrás de las bailarinas me ha dejado hecha una auténtica mierda. Estos tíos están todos locos. Qué fuerte todo!!


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (10 Mar 2022)

El "bombardeo" de un hospital de maternidad por parte de las tropas rusas:
Ya se ha identificado a una "víctima embarazada". Naturalmente, no tiene nada que ver con Mariupol. 
Conozca a: "Anastasia Bagrychuk. Figura como funcionaria superior en el departamento de tecnología de la información y la informática.


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Vamos a una guerra si, pero entre europeos, esta peli ya la hemos visto, la empezaron en 1929 ahora estamos en el remake.



nosotros de momento nos movemos para invadir andorra, luego si eso ya veremos


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Mar 2022)

El programa del Pentágono en los biolaboratorios ucranianos es "información sensible". El gobierno de #Ukraine tiene prohibido divulgar públicamente esta información confidencial y Ucrania está obligada a transferir al Departamento de Defensa de los Estados Unidos patógenos peligrosos para la investigación biológica


----------



## crocodile (10 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Pedid y se os dará:
> 
> Ucrania aprueba una ley sobre pueblos autóctonos que deja fuera a los rusos
> Про корінні народи України



Pero ejjjjjjjjjj que Me han dicho Las tv OTAN que no son nada nazis.


----------



## John Orfidahl (10 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El "bombardeo" de un hospital de maternidad por parte de las tropas rusas:
> Ya se ha identificado a una "víctima embarazada". Naturalmente, no tiene nada que ver con Mariupol.
> Conozca a: "Anastasia Bagrychuk. Figura como funcionaria superior en el departamento de tecnología de la información y la informática.




No es la misma. Fijate que la punta de la nariz la tiene mas levantada mientras que la otra nariz es mas recta tirando a descendiente.


----------



## César Borgia (10 Mar 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *El default de Rusia es inminente y la tormenta financiera se acerca*
> 
> *Es posible que se esté fraguando una depresión de dimensiones colosales delante de nuestros ojos por la invasión de Rusia a Ucrania.*
> 
> ...



Parece ser que la guerra REAL va por ahí, por lo económico,...........la primera es caer será Rusia y luego los países europeos más expuestos que han financiado a Rusia....


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Mar 2022)

Y para otras cosas....


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Pero ejjjjjjjjjj que Me han dicho Las tv OTAN que no son nada nazis.



¿Los drones pronter?


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Promotor (10 Mar 2022)

Imágenes en exclusiva de una misión secreta de un comando de élite del ejercito ruso.

En una operación relámpago y extremadamente peligrosa consiguen robarle las gallinas a un vecino ucraniano. Y sin ninguna baja entre los miembros del comando.



Otra hazaña de los soldados-niño de Putin que será recordada por las generaciones venideras con admiración y respeto.

LOL.






@Indignado @Don Juan de Austria @txusky_g @Scardanelli @Vilux @delhierro @Erio-Eleuterio @Castellano @Guillotin @la mano negra @Guanotopía @Edge2 @Ernesto o lo otro @eljusticiero @Arturo Bloqueduro @dabuti @McNulty @Furymundo @crocodile @Vilux @PokemonVilnius @Viernes_Negro4 @IsabelloMendaz @Archibald @Karlb @Malditos Bastardos @eljusticiero @Burbujo II


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



oh no ahora que tenia los papeles falsificados para retirar el oro de Moscu...............


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## InigoMontoya (10 Mar 2022)

prorusos = mongolos


----------



## Harman (10 Mar 2022)

__





Ministry of Defence of the Russian Federation Statements and those biological labs | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is





Declaraciones del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa y esos laboratorios biológicos.


(Trad. Google)
10/03/2022

Esto contiene algunas declaraciones y la primera es de hace aproximadamente 12 horas. La fuente es MoD Russia Telegram Channel: https://t.me/mod_russia_en

*Reunión informativa del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia*

▪ La agrupación de tropas de la República Popular de Lugansk, continuando con las operaciones ofensivas, tomó el control de Blizhnee y Tavla. El avance fue de 4 kilómetros.

▪Continúa la operación para liberar a Mariupol de los nacionalistas.
Las unidades de la Milicia Popular de la República de Donetsk tomaron el control de los distritos de Azovskiy, Naidenovka, Lyapino, Vinogradar en el este de la ciudad y fueron a la planta de Azovstal. Se ha liberado el barrio “occidental” en la parte occidental de la ciudad.

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa continúan atacando la infraestructura militar de Ucrania.

En total, 2911 instalaciones de infraestructura militar de Ucrania fueron destruidas durante la operación.

Ellos Entre ellos: 97 aviones, 107 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 141 sistemas de defensa antimisiles antiaéreos, 86 puestos de radar, 986 tanques y otros vehículos blindados, 107 sistemas de lanzamiento múltiple de cohetes, 368 artillería de campo y morteros, 749 vehículos militares especiales.

❗ ☣ El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia continúa el análisis de documentos proporcionados por empleados de laboratorios biológicos ucranianos sobre las actividades biológicas militares secretas de los Estados Unidos en el territorio de Ucrania.

Los especialistas rusos de las tropas de protección de la NBC han estudiado documentos sobre la transferencia de biomateriales humanos tomados en Ucrania a países extranjeros por instrucciones de representantes estadounidenses.

La información detallada sobre la implementación de un proyecto de los Estados Unidos en el territorio de Ucrania para estudiar la transferencia de patógenos por aves silvestres que migran entre Ucrania y Rusia y otros países vecinos fue de particular interés.

Según los documentos, la parte estadounidense planeaba organizar el trabajo sobre patógenos de aves, murciélagos y reptiles en Ucrania en 2022. Y seguir estudiando la posibilidad de transferir la peste porcina africana y el ántrax por ellos.

Según los documentos, los experimentos con muestras de coronavirus de murciélago se llevaron a cabo en laboratorios biológicos creados y financiados en Ucrania.

El propósito de estas y otras investigaciones biológicas financiadas por el Pentágono en Ucrania fue la creación de un mecanismo para la propagación encubierta de los patógenos más letales.

En un futuro próximo, mostraremos otro conjunto de documentos recibidos de empleados ucranianos de laboratorios biológicos y presentaremos los resultados de su evaluación.

⚡ ☣ El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia continúa estudiando materiales de los programas biológicos militares de los Estados Unidos y sus aliados de la OTAN en el territorio de Ucrania.

Br ☣ Informe sobre los resultados del análisis de documentos (doc-2022-03-10 con las actividades biológicas militares de los Estados Unidos en el territorio de Ucrania

El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia continúa estudiando materiales sobre la implementación de programas biológicos militares de los Estados Unidos y sus aliados de la OTAN en el territorio de Ucrania.

La información recibida de varias fuentes confirma el papel de liderazgo de la Agencia de Reducción de Amenazas de Defensa de EE. UU. en la financiación y realización de investigaciones biológicas militares en el territorio de Ucrania.

Se conocieron los detalles del proyecto UP-4, que se implementó con la participación de laboratorios en Kiev, Kharkov y Odessa y fue diseñado para el período hasta 2020.

Su propósito era estudiar la posibilidad de propagación de infecciones particularmente peligrosas a través de aves migratorias, incluida la influenza H5N1 altamente patógena, cuya tasa de mortalidad alcanza el 50 por ciento para los humanos, así como la enfermedad de Newcastle.

Debido al hecho de que Ucrania tiene una ubicación geográfica única donde se cruzan las rutas de migración transcontinental, se estudiaron 145 especies biológicas en el marco de este proyecto. Al mismo tiempo, se identificaron al menos dos especies de aves migratorias, cuyas rutas pasan principalmente por el territorio de Rusia. Al mismo tiempo, se resumió la información sobre las rutas migratorias que pasan por los países de Europa del Este.

De todos los métodos desarrollados en Estados Unidos para desestabilizar la situación epidemiológica, este es uno de los más temerarios e irresponsables, ya que no permite controlar el desarrollo ulterior de la situación. Así lo confirma el curso de la pandemia de una nueva infección por coronavirus, cuya aparición y características plantean muchas preguntas.

Además, es interesante el proyecto R-781, donde se considera a los murciélagos como portadores de potenciales agentes de armas biológicas.

Entre las prioridades identificadas está el estudio de patógenos bacterianos y virales que pueden transmitirse de murciélagos a humanos: patógenos de peste, leptospirosis, brucelosis, así como coronavirus y filovirus.
Es de destacar que la investigación se lleva a cabo muy cerca de las fronteras de Rusia, en las áreas de la costa del Mar Negro y el Cáucaso.

El proyecto se está implementando con la participación no solo de laboratorios biológicos ucranianos, sino también de georgianos controlados por el Pentágono en cooperación con el Instituto Politécnico de Virginia y el Servicio Geológico de EE. UU.

Los materiales analizados en el proyecto UP-8, cuyo objetivo es estudiar el virus de la fiebre hemorrágica Congo-Crimea y los hantavirus en Ucrania, refutan claramente la declaración pública de los EE. UU. de que solo los científicos ucranianos trabajan en los biolaboratorios del Pentágono en Ucrania sin la intervención de biólogos estadounidenses. Uno de los documentos confirma que todos los estudios serios de alto riesgo se realizan bajo la supervisión directa de especialistas de los Estados Unidos.

La nómina de los contratistas ucranianos demuestra claramente cómo se financian. Se ha confirmado que el Departamento de Defensa de los EE. UU. pagó el dinero por la participación en la investigación directamente, sin la participación de intermediarios. La paga extremadamente modesta, para los estándares estadounidenses, es digna de mención. Esto indica una baja estimación de la profesionalidad de los especialistas ucranianos y la negligencia de sus colegas estadounidenses.

Además, los materiales estudiados contienen propuestas para la expansión del programa militar-biológico de EE. UU. en Ucrania. Así, se evidenció la continuación de los proyectos biológicos UP-2, UP-9, UP-10 finalizados, destinados al estudio de los patógenos del ántrax y la peste porcina africana.

El Pentágono también está interesado en insectos vectores capaces de propagar enfermedades infecciosas peligrosas. El análisis de los materiales obtenidos confirma la transferencia de más de 140 contenedores con ectoparásitos de murciélagos - pulgas y garrapatas del biolaboratorio de Jarkov al extranjero.

Significativamente, en la década de 1940 se llevó a cabo una investigación similar sobre el desarrollo de componentes de armas biológicas por parte de la unidad japonesa 731, cuyos miembros huyeron más tarde a los EE. UU. para escapar del enjuiciamiento por crímenes de guerra.

Me gustaría recordarles que los representantes de los países occidentales son extremadamente cautelosos al entregar sus biomateriales.

Al mismo tiempo, los documentos disponibles confirman numerosos casos de transferencia de muestras biológicas de ciudadanos ucranianos al extranjero. Por ejemplo, se transfirieron 350 criocontenedores con muestras de suero sanguíneo del Centro de Salud Pública del Ministerio de Salud de Ucrania al laboratorio de referencia para enfermedades infecciosas del Instituto Australiano Doherty con el pretexto de determinar los títulos de anticuerpos.

Otro ejemplo es el proyecto financiado por Alemania No. 68727 EN sobre el estudio de los patógenos y hantavirus de la fiebre hemorrágica del Congo-Crimea. Como parte de este proyecto, se donaron al Instituto Bernhard Nocht de Medicina Tropical (Hamburgo) mil muestras de suero sanguíneo de ciudadanos de diferentes regiones de Ucrania pertenecientes exclusivamente a la etnia eslava.

Es muy probable que uno de los objetivos de EE. UU. y sus aliados sea crear bioagentes capaces de atacar selectivamente a diferentes poblaciones étnicas.

Durante una audiencia del Comité de Asuntos Exteriores del Senado de EE. UU. el 8 de marzo, la subsecretaria de Estado, Victoria Nuland, informó sobre la presencia de armas biológicas en Ucrania, donde se habían realizado investigaciones de bioseguridad. Expresó su preocupación por la posibilidad de que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas se apoderen de estos biolaboratorios y de los materiales que allí se encuentran.

Según la información disponible, los estadounidenses ya lograron evacuar la mayor parte de la documentación, incluidas bases de datos, biomateriales y equipos de laboratorios en Kiev, Kharkov y Odessa al Instituto de Investigación de Epidemiología e Higiene de Lvov y al Consulado de EE. UU. en Lviv. No se ha descartado la posibilidad de trasladar parte de la colección a Polonia.

De hecho, con su declaración, Nuland confirmó indirectamente el programa militar-biológico del Pentágono en Ucrania eludiendo los acuerdos internacionales existentes.

➡ Documentos (doc-2022-03-10)


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (10 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Escudos humanos no de ahora, desde el minuto uno.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

Hombre provoca aviso de bomba en embajada bielorusa en Zurich









Verurteilung wegen Bombendrohung – «Räumt sofort das Konsulat, sonst geht eine Bombe hoch!»


Ein 83-jähriger Chemiker löste mit einem wütenden Anruf auf dem weissrussischen Konsulat in Zürich grosse Angst aus. Im Keller des Mannes fand die Polizei gefährliche Gegenstände.




www.tagesanzeiger.ch


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Rantamplum dijo:


> Estáis ? Pero si yo estoy en mi casa !!! , y en cuanto a Kiev en dos días no sé quién dijo eso , USA en tomar Irak tardo meses , tras un bombardeo de semanas contra un país que llevaba años embargado sin apoyo de nadie , no les mandaban javelins ni mierdas de esas , si esto es un ridículo no se lo que fue aquello .



y como son las defensas de tu casa? si hay que tomarla se toma, aunque preferiria mas tomarme unas cañas contigo


----------



## Remequilox (10 Mar 2022)

¿Comprar armas a la Unión Europea? ¿Con el dinero de los contribuyentes de USA?
Na! Ni borrachos.
Más bien al revés.
Será un compromiso de aval público del gobierno USA para que Europa compre bienes y servicios a USA y los destine a Ucrania.
Es una manera de decir "El monto de la factura por el Asunto Ucrania es tanto, a pagar por la UE en cómodos plazos".
El paquete es importante, más o menos 1/3 del PIB de Ucrania.
Pero de "humanitaria", y que el destino final sea Ucrania-pais, poco va a ser.


----------



## Giles Amaury (10 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Una sola persona en una maternidad?. Aquello debería ser un caos, no cuatro pelagatillos en donde el fotografo le da tiempo a seguir a una sola persona. Cuando debería aquello estar lleno de cientos de personas heridas. Con cientos de imagenes, pero al final solo vemos evacuar a una misma persona, que curiosamente es modelo profesional.



La posibilidad de que los periodistas llegarían varios minutos después del bombardeo, cuando ya habían evacuado a la mayor parte de la gente, sobre todo a los más graves, ni la contemplas ¿no? Además no sé ve solo a una persona.


----------



## Debunker (10 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Este es el espia chino que te pasa estos enlaces de mierda



Posiblemente, lo ví ayer en la Cuatro con Mejide


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (10 Mar 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Que Putin dice que no pasa nada que es todo un autosabotaje de Ucrania.



Entre autosabotajes y grabar videos fake de capturas de tropas y material rodante ruso, están superocupados los ucros, como tienen tiempo para la guerra?


----------



## Seronoser (10 Mar 2022)

Rusia paraliza la exportación de fertilizantes jojojojo

La peña empieza a descubrir que Rusia exporta de todo...


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## midelburgo (10 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> esa coleccion valdra una pasta algun dia



Si, claro. En mitad del madmax podre vender cada caja descatalogada por 1 litro de gasofa o un carton de ducados.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

Como va la guerra Vladimir???
Viento en popa luka, viento en popa....


----------



## NS 4 (10 Mar 2022)

Joder pense que lo habian chapado...

TENEIS POR AHI LA DESCRIPCION PRECISA QUE SE HIZO ESTE FIN DE SEMANA DE CUANTOS BATALLONES DE CASTIGO HABIA, QUIEN LOS FINANCIABA Y DE DONDE PROCEDIAN???
ME LOS ESTAN PIDIENDO...porfissssss


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Este es el espia chino que te pasa estos enlaces de mierda



Queremos ver los tuyos, porque hasta ahora aparte de rebuznos....


----------



## Teuro (10 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Le están metiendo mucho material y mucha pasta a Ucrania. El conflicto se va a enquistar y eso en una situación de estas características supone escalada. Por el momento y como mínimo se han follado la economía de la Eurozona y resto de países europeos en tiempo real y a partir de ahí el incremento de precios desestabilizara otras muchas regiones.
> 
> Estaba claro que EEUU iba a morir matando y así ha sido. El personal no es consciente de lo que tiene en frente ni de como se desarrollan este tipo de conflictos. Gente de mierda genera desequilibrios económicos de mierda que se traducen en tiempos de mierda...



Pero es que aunque la guerra se detenga mañana la economía ha entrado en una espiral inflacionista que va a costar parar. El daño ya está hecho.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Queremos ver los tuyos, porque hasta ahora aparte de rebuznos....



Estas a punto de encontrar el laboratorio del BOTOX. El que usa el loco zar.


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Dula dijo:


> ¿Qué dice esa portada con las bailarinas en pas de quatre y la explosión detrás? Todo es muy macabro.



que en 6 meses estaras arruinada y pasando hambre


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

*Medvedev instó a nacionalizar los activos de las empresas que salen de Rusia*


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (10 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Rusia paraliza la exportación de fertilizantes jojojojo
> 
> La peña empieza a descubrir que Rusia exporta de todo...



Y la borregada creyendo que esto se arregla comprando botellas de aceite y bajando un grado la calefacción...


----------



## PutoNWO (10 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El "bombardeo" de un hospital de maternidad por parte de las tropas rusas:
> Ya se ha identificado a una "víctima embarazada". Naturalmente, no tiene nada que ver con Mariupol.
> Conozca a: "Anastasia Bagrychuk. Figura como funcionaria superior en el departamento de tecnología de la información y la informática.



Que asco dan estos nazis pederastas, incluso las mujeres. Espero que los chechenos la partan en 2


----------



## Egam (10 Mar 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> No se que me parece más absurdo, el que se quisiese sancionar al Chelsea sin poder fichar ni vender (Abramovich pensaba venderlo por el bien de los aficionados....dejale hacerlo y luego paraliza ese activo si quieres)....o directamente no permitiendoles jugar o como mínimo que ni pudiesen vender entradas. Al final se han acojonado y han visto que los aficionados del Chelsea se la podían liar y con otros deportes si se han atrevido....con el fútbol no, que hay que tener al vulgo entretenido para que no se rebele. Les puedes subir la luz o la gasolina hasta el absurdo, pero no les toques el fútbol. Vamos a darles una licencia especial solo para este caso, no sea que se nos enfaden.....y se den cuenta de la que estamos liando en un conflicto armado en el que no se debieron meter como no se han metido por ejemplo en los que han protagonizado EEUU u otros paises.
> 
> "El Chelsea jugará esta noche ante el Norwich pese a las sanciones del Gobierno británico sobre Roman Abramovich. * La Premier League anunció hoy que el partido previsto esta noche entre el Norwich y el Chelsea se disputará tal como estaba previsto*. El Ejecutivo ha emitido una* "licencia inicial" *para que el Chelsea continúe "entrenando, disputando sus compromisos y cumpliendo sus obligaciones durante el resto de la temporada", detalló en un comunicado la liga inglesa."



Intentan implementar una relación de asociación, cualquier cosa/persona Rusa = tóxica / mala
Es relativamente efectivo para las mentes débiles


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> La situación de las reservas de gas ha sido derivada del sabotaje al NS2, que por cierto hubiera traído estabilidad energética a Europa para los próximos 50 años, algo que USA no podía permitir como tampoco podía permitir los altos ingresos que iba a recibir Rusia ni las transacciones con divisas diferentes al dólar.



si hubieramos ganado la guerra de cuba, como en la ucronia duelo de aguilas, esto no pasaria


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (10 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Van con retraso, cierto, en 3-4 años veremos cuantos tienen operativos junto con su dron Okhotnik y el Su-75 Checkmate, mientras tanto disfruta, riete un rato, igual te llevas una gran sorpresa.



No me río de los desarrollos rusos. Tienen muchas cosas que me gustan. Y como ya han dicho, ellos (y los franceses) son estéticamente los más bonitos, y como decía aquello atribuido a Marcel Dassault... 

A lo que me refiero, es el brutal hype sobre las cualidades "casi mágicas" que se atribuyen a muchos desarrollos rusos. Eso sí que es para reírse. 

El tema me ha interesado desde siempre. Y aunque la exageración y la información sesgada se da en todos lados, no lo había visto de forma tan bestia hasta estos últimos años y especialmente en referencia al material ruso. 

Sin acritud. 

El s70 me parece muy interesante. 

El su 75 no lo veo para Rusia, sí para exportar. El último monomotor ruso debía ser el mig27, no?


----------



## Teuro (10 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> mejor se lo montan los finlandeses el pais en si es un bunker subterraneo, en helsinki flipas con lo que tienen, mejor que suiza



En caso de un invierno nuclear todas esas tierras estarán durante un año y medio sin ver el sol, cuando salga se habrá formado una capa de hielo que bien podría durar más de 15.000 años.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Mar 2022)

El último informe de la OFPRA sobre la violencia y la tortura de grupos de extrema derecha y neonazis en Donbass data de 2018. Desde entonces, estos grupos se han integrado en las fuerzas regulares y sus prácticas han sido absorbidas por el SBU. ofpra.gouv.fr/sites/default/…


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

*Ministerio de Defensa Ruso: las unidades de la DPR avanzaron 1 kilómetro de profundidad en Mariupol desde el lado norte*


----------



## Fígaro (10 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Imágenes en exclusiva de una misión secreta de un comando de élite del ejercito ruso.
> 
> En una operación relámpago y extremadamente peligrosa consiguen robarle las gallinas a un vecino ucraniano. Y sin ninguna baja entre los miembros del comando.
> 
> ...




Son Operaciones Especiales sanas y desgallinizadoras.


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Dula dijo:


> Si es eso... son unos hijos de la gran put. La bomba detrás de las bailarinas me ha dejado hecha una auténtica mierda. Estos tíos están todos locos. Qué fuerte todo!!



tu esperate a vivir una guerra y espero que sin nucelares


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Mar 2022)

Izquierda Española, nunca la caga sola:


----------



## mapachën (10 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Empiezan a tratar a los rusos como subhumanos, todo gracias a nuestros ecuanimes y objetivos medios de comunicación.
> 
> Yo cada vez estoy más convencido de que esto termina con una decena de pepinos nucleares por cada parte.



Yo pienso igual, y me deprime profundamente...

Los únicos que no me dan pena en esta historia son los del azov y los chechenos. 

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

El imperio sistemático de la mentira.

LAVROV DICE QUE NO ATACAN UCRANIA









Sergei Lavrov says Russia 'DIDN'T attack Ukraine' as talks collapse


Vladimir Putin's attack dog met with Ukraine's foreign minister Dmytro Kuleba, who vowed his country 'will not surrender' to Russia as the negotiations made no progress towards a ceasefire.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Walter Eucken (10 Mar 2022)

En la base de Armilla no paran con los aviones tienen que estar comprobando cuantos pueden volar.


----------



## Pirro (10 Mar 2022)

Rusia precios del diesel, 07-marzo-2022 | GlobalPetrolPrices.com

1 litro de gasoil, 0.35€

Las sanciones no son contra Rusia, son contra los ciudadanos occidentales. Y la gente no lo ve, cojones.


----------



## lefebre (10 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En caso de un invierno nuclear todas esas tierras estarán durante un año y medio sin ver el sol, cuando salga se habrá formado una capa de hielo que bien podría durar más de 15.000 años.



Todo e


Teuro dijo:


> Pero es que aunque la guerra se detenga mañana la economía ha entrado en una espiral inflacionista que va a costar parar. El daño ya está hecho.



Sí. Porque la espiral inflacionista no había comenzado antes de la guerra, no.


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

Mariupol hoy


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En caso de un invierno nuclear todas esas tierras estarán durante un año y medio sin ver el sol, cuando salga se habrá formado una capa de hielo que bien podría durar más de 15.000 años.



sera que no hemos vivido glaciaciones


----------



## midelburgo (10 Mar 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Off topic.
> Creía que mi padre (ya con 88) era el único que coleccionaba maquetas de plástico sin hacer. Tiene lo más grande guardado. Y, la verdad, yo no sigo esa afición. Como hobby tengo la acuariofilia pero me ha gustado saber de esa marca ucraniana, voy a ver si encuentro algún modelo para regalarle como curiosidad. Esa marca tiene modelos bastante chulos según he visto. Gracias!



Bueno mi intencion no es coleccionar cajas sin hacer, pero nunca encuentro el tiempo. Ademas desde el año 2000 con el diseño CAD de los moldes, se ha disparado la variedad de modelos un par de ordenes de magnitud con cosas muy esotericas. Sospecho que con la desglobalizacion y la falta de interes de las siguientes generaciones, va a producirse un repliegue de esta industria y dejaran de hacerse las cosas mas frikies.
Precisamente habia otra marca ucraniana, Master Box, que queria hacer todos los barcos de la batalla de Jutlandia (1916) en escala 1/700 para celebrar su centenario. Prometia ser un desastre economico... 
Su pagina ahora no funciona:





Master Box - Ukraine scale plastic model kits


Master Box - Ukraine scale plastic model kits. Master Box Ltd aspires to create multifaceted, emotionally charged products, which will be of interest to a broad range of modelers




www.mbltd.info




Otro fabricante ucraniano, ICM, echa pestes de los rusos:





Shop for ICM models at the Plastic Model Store for the best prices and selection


ICM produces high-quality plastic models of aircraft, armor, figures, and ships in scales from 1/16 to 1/700. Buy with Free International Shipping over $150



plastic-models-store.com


----------



## Teuro (10 Mar 2022)

Putin pensaba que esto iba de pegar tiros, estaba muy anticuado. Como decía Clinton ¡Es la economía, estúpidos!. Pues bien, se ha visto que en esto de aguantar la respiración Rusia no ha durado mucho, pero claro, para ahogarte hay que pasar a la siguiente fase que es la de tragar agua, y aquí si sabemos que Rusia tiene más aguante que otros países, por ahora en occidente contenemos la respiración bien, pero ¿Cuándo vamos a entrar en la fase de tragar agua?.


----------



## crocodile (10 Mar 2022)

Los anglos ponen 2 portaaviones en estado de alerta.










Two British aircraft carriers now at sea


Britain now has two aircraft carriers at sea with HMS Prince of Wales deploying to the Arctic and HMS Queen Elizabeth heading to Scotland




ukdefencejournal.org.uk


----------



## Remequilox (10 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Debe de haber empezado la ofensiva en serio en Mariupol.



Posiblemente sea solo el resultado debido a ese supuesto cambio en las instrucciones operativas recibidas.
La instrucción inicial, entre otras, señaló muy acentuadamente "_minimizar bajas civiles, y no causar destrozos excesivos en las fuerzas regulares_". Las razones son obvias, pero eso implica dos cosas:
a.- Ir más lentos
b.- Exponerte a mayores bajas propias

Parece ser, según dicen diversas fuentes, que ahora se ha recibido la instrucción de "_procuren minimizar bajas propias_". Esa instrucción tiene también razones obvias, e implica varias cosas:
a.- Haces lo posible por neutralizar cuanto antes cualquier situación de riesgo, cortando por lo sano.
b.- En los frentes de lucha, la intensidad se acrecienta y vas más rápido.
c.- Se incrementan las bajas del rival, combatientes y civiles, así como la destrucción de infraestructuras.


----------



## Michael_Knight (10 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Izquierda Española, nunca la caga sola:



Como será la cosa que hasta se ha dado cuenta este viejo comunistilla trasnochado, ya sólo quedáis por enteraros Dabuti y tú.


----------



## piru (10 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Pues claro que es fake.
> 
> 
> Se ve que todo esta posado. El fotografo se hincha a sacar fotos en distintos angulos mientras asiste a la representación. Una sola persona en una maternidad?. Aquello debería ser un caos, no cuatro pelagatillos en donde el fotografo le da tiempo a seguir a una sola persona. Cuando debería aquello estar lleno de cientos de personas heridas. Con cientos de imagenes, pero al final solo vemos evacuar a una misma persona, que curiosamente es modelo profesional.
> ...



Twitter lo ha censurado, ¿Qué era?


----------



## Teuro (10 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Mariupol hoy
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 977449
> Ver archivo adjunto 977450
> ...



Como dirían los generales rusos: Ya parece que está "desnazificada".


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

Material, armas y munición abandonado por los ucros en un colegio de jerson


----------



## Teuro (10 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> sera que no hemos vivido glaciaciones



Si, pero no viviendo en Estocolmo, sino algo más al sur.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (10 Mar 2022)

Cierto ni un checheno puede llegar a ser tan cruel...


----------



## crocodile (10 Mar 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> prorusos = mongolos



Follayankees = traidores a España y endofobos


----------



## Pacozeneca Trombo Martin (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Edge2 (10 Mar 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Rusia precios del diesel, 07-marzo-2022 | GlobalPetrolPrices.com
> 
> 1 litro de gasoil, 0.35€
> 
> Las sanciones no son contra Rusia, son contra los ciudadanos occidentales. Y la gente no lo ve, cojones.



Increible...


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

*Como resultado de los ataques a las instalaciones de infraestructura militar de Ucrania, se destruyeron 2998 instalaciones militares, según el Ministerio de Defensa Ruso.*

Durante el día de hoy, la aviación golpeó 68 objetivos, incluidos: 2 objetivos en el sistema de control de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania, 12 objetivos logísticos y 3 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos Osa.

Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos destruyeron un MiG-29, tres vehículos aéreos no tripulados Bayraktar TB-2 y un misil táctico Tochka-U en el aire.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Mar 2022)

"A Sukhoi Su-25 has been downed"


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Material, armas y munición abandonado por los ucros en un colegio de jerson
> Ver archivo adjunto 977462



Era la clase de manualidades, no sé si quieres insuar algo


----------



## Coronel Abdullah (10 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Pedid y se os dará:
> 
> Ucrania aprueba una ley sobre pueblos autóctonos que deja fuera a los rusos
> Про корінні народи України



¿Pero cómo no los va a incluir? ¡Si son el mismo pueblo!


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Mar 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Rusia precios del diesel, 07-marzo-2022 | GlobalPetrolPrices.com
> 
> 1 litro de gasoil, 0.35€
> 
> Las sanciones no son contra Rusia, son contra los ciudadanos occidentales. Y la gente no lo ve, cojones.


----------



## vittoriobcn (10 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Putin pensaba que esto iba de pegar tiros, estaba muy anticuado. Como decía Clinton ¡Es la economía, estúpidos!. Pues bien, se ha visto que en esto de aguantar la respiración Rusia no ha durado mucho, pero claro, para ahogarte hay que pasar a la siguiente fase que es la de tragar agua, y aquí si sabemos que Rusia tiene más aguante que otros países, por ahora en occidente contenemos la respiración bien, pero ¿Cuándo vamos a entrar en la fase de tragar agua?.



Ya estamos vencidos y tragando agua. Con el disel a 3€ no hay fabrica que aguante, todas al cierre.
La fase que viene es von der leien diciendo que hay q trabajar los 7 dias de la semana 12 hs cada dia. Pero q la UE nos va a dar un paquete de velas mensualmente.


----------



## 4motion (10 Mar 2022)

vittoriobcn dijo:


> Ya estamos vencidos y tragando agua. Con el disel a 3€ no hay fabrica que aguante, todas al cierre.
> La fase que viene es von der leien diciendo que hay q trabajar los 7 dias de la semana 12 hs cada dia. Pero q la UE nos va a dar un paquete de velas mensualmente.



Von de follen nos dirá que a comer pasteles que PEOR ES UNA GUERRA.

JAJAJAJA 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## crocodile (10 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Izquierda Española, nunca la caga sola:



Ostias , un comunista defendiendo a OTAN/USA, máscaras fuera. Se notan ya los maletines de la embajada


----------



## piru (10 Mar 2022)

barganiza dijo:


> Si esto es todo lo que pueden mostrar... Los rusos se pusieron las pilas, ya no salen columnas emboscada, todo lo que pueden mostrar son cuatro morterazos entre tanques que se van de la posición y no dejan ni uno averiado... Me temo que ya no les quedan ni vehículos propios parapintarles la Z y mostrar como bajas rusas.



Atentos al tramo de carretera que eligen los ukras para la emboscada. Se ve que el convoy ruso pasa por sitos no poblados pero los ukras eligen para lanzarle un bombardeo, que no es de precisión, el momento en el que la carretera pasa por zona habitada. Pueden hacerlo antes o después, pero eligen donde hay casas, así tienen fotitos de casas destruidas y tanques con el O.

Costumbres ukras.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harricana (10 Mar 2022)

*¡Rusia encoge el dólar!*


*Un barril que toca los 300 dólares cuando el eje Riyadh/Abu Dhabi ya no responde a las llamadas de Biden, Irán se niega a ser llevado a Viena y Venezuela muestra total indiferencia ante las ofertas falsas de Biden, eso significa que Rusia está triturando el dólar





PUEBLOS EN RESISTENCIA


"La Sociedad entera tiene que pensar en un modelo Social Alternativo, que satisfaga las necesidades de la mayoría Social Trabajadora




wwwjoarmaz.blogspot.com




*


----------



## delhierro (10 Mar 2022)

Para los prootanicos y su "problema" de falta de camiones....

2 pa la saca.







Otra blindado , algo antiguo pero restaurado y lustroso.








El que se queda con el terreno , siempre se lleva los trofeos. Una cosa es una fotico, y otra quedarselos. Y las cosas como son los rusos y las republicas tienen cada dia más terreno.


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

Evolución de la inflación en USA tras la llegada de Bien y los demócratas al poder


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Mar 2022)

Parece que esto ya funciona.

Creo que me ha baneado por transcribir lo que dijo ayer borrell en la sexta preparando a la población española para entrar en la guerra. 

Ya te vale Calopez después de estar trabajando gratis para ti en jornada laboral intensiva 24 horas al día.

Dije que los países más perjudicados por el virus son los que van a ir a la guerra y que no es una casualidad.

Dije que Nigeria y Somalia por ejemplo, ni han tenido el virus ni lo esperan, ni saben dónde está Ucrania.

Lo que quiero es que alguien me explique en donde falla la alianza de civilizaciones y porqué los rusos no le han ido a pagar las pensiones a los ucranianos.


----------



## 4motion (10 Mar 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Rusia precios del diesel, 07-marzo-2022 | GlobalPetrolPrices.com
> 
> 1 litro de gasoil, 0.35€
> 
> Las sanciones no son contra Rusia, son contra los ciudadanos occidentales. Y la gente no lo ve, cojones.



Si se han vacunado TRES VECES CON VENENO y además han vacunado a sus hijos también, como quieres que lo vean?



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## piru (10 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> No los desayunan, los bombardean indiscriminadamente. Y los retrasados vienen aquí a decir que todo es FAKE aunque haya abundantes pruebas de ello, y aluden a argumentario ridículo como el siguiente. Se inventan un bulo, sacan otro, y luego contestan lo anterior con el primer bulo, es que se creen hasta las mentiras que se inventan:



Esas abundantes pruebas sólo están en tu cabecita enferma.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Mar 2022)

La barbarie turcochina sigue in crescendo


----------



## 4motion (10 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Parece que esto ya funciona.
> 
> Creo que me ha baneado por transcribir lo que dijo ayer borrell en la sexta preparando a la población española para entrar en la guerra.
> 
> ...



Fuiste abatido por los Francotiradores de la OTAN, tranquilo todos lo hemos sido alguna vez.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> No los desayunan, los bombardean indiscriminadamente. Y los retrasados vienen aquí a decir que todo es FAKE aunque haya abundantes pruebas de ello, y aluden a argumentario ridículo como el siguiente. Se inventan un bulo, sacan otro, y luego contestan lo anterior con el primer bulo, es que se creen hasta las mentiras que se inventan:




*FAKE FAKE FAKE*
De los creadores de los cascos blancos sirios aquí nos llega otra superproducción con el batallón nazi Azov


----------



## Harman (10 Mar 2022)

MoA - Disarming Ukraine Day 15: A Curious Hospital Bombing And 'No-Fly Zone' Pressure



Desarmar a Ucrania Día 15: Un curioso bombardeo de un hospital y la presión de una 'zona de exclusión aérea'


(Trad. Google)
10/03/2022


Esto supuestamente sucedió el 9 de marzo alrededor de las 17:30 hora local (15:30 UTC) en Mariupol, Ucrania:



> Las fuerzas rusas bombardearon un hospital de maternidad e infantil en el sur de Ucrania, dijeron las autoridades el miércoles, un ataque descrito por el presidente del país, Volodymyr Zelensky, como una "atrocidad".
> ...
> El ayuntamiento de Mariupol publicó un video del hospital devastado en la ciudad y acusó a las fuerzas rusas de arrojar varias bombas desde el aire.
> ...
> ...



Esto es curioso. El edificio de tres pisos es bastante grande con más de cien habitaciones.






más grande 

Las imágenes muestran que todas las ventanas han sido destruidas por una enorme onda de presión. Si hubiera habido personas en el edificio, muchas estarían muertas y probablemente todas tendrían cortes de vidrio y otros escombros volando alrededor.

¿Cómo es que supuestamente solo hubo 17 personas heridas?

El video tomado poco después del incidente (todavía hay luz del día) y publicado por _CNN_ poco después muestra el interior del hospital completamente destruido, pero sin víctimas ni rastros de sangre en los pisos. Las imágenes fijas publicadas con el informe de _CNN_ muestran a un solo hombre uniformado que tiene algo de sangre en la cara. Otras personas en las imágenes no tienen signos visibles de heridas.

Un día antes, una noticia en la revista rusa _Lenta.ru_ publicada el 8 de marzo a las 00:01 hora local (7 de marzo 21:01 UTC) había mencionado el hospital. (La pieza fue obtenida por _archive.org_ el 7 de marzo a las 22:09 UTC.) Es un informe de un reportero de _Lenta.ru_ en Donbas que entrevistó a refugiados que llegan de Mariupol. Aquí hay un extracto traducido automáticamente:



> *"No pueden aguantar más de una semana" Residentes de Mariupol hablan sobre la catástrofe humanitaria que se desarrolla ante sus ojos*
> El corresponsal de Lenta.ru visitó el pueblo de Bezymennoye en el sur de la RPD, donde llegan los residentes de Mariupol que huyen de las hostilidades, y habló con quienes lograron salir de la ciudad.
> ...
> Algunos de los residentes de los pueblos adyacentes a Mariupol lograron llegar al territorio controlado por la DPR sin ningún problema. Pero no todo el mundo tiene tanta suerte, y todo el mundo tiene su propia historia.
> ...



El 7 de marzo (UTC-5), la misión permanente de la Federación Rusa ante la ONU publicó una declaración de su representante permanente Vassily Nebenzia en una sesión informativa del Consejo de Seguridad de las Naciones Unidas sobre la situación humanitaria en Ucrania. La sesión informativa estaba programada para el 7 de marzo a las 15:00 hora local (7 de marzo a las 20:00 UTC). (La declaración fue obtenida por _archive.org_ el 8 de marzo a las 2:12 UTC).

El comunicado dice entre otras cosas: 


> Según nuestros registros, 200.000 civiles están atrapados solo en Mariupol y retenidos a punta de pistola por el batallón Azov. La situación humanitaria en las ciudades se está deteriorando rápidamente. En cuanto a los trabajadores humanitarios que están listos para ayudar, no pueden entrar y evitar el desastre que se desarrolla. Las personas en otras regiones de Ucrania que han sido bloqueadas por batallones nacionalistas se encuentran en la misma situación desesperada.
> Los radicales ucranianos muestran su verdadero rostro cada día más claramente. *Los lugareños informan que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania expulsaron al personal del hospital natal # 1 de la ciudad de Mariupol y establecieron un campo de tiro dentro de las instalaciones. *Además, destruyeron por completo uno de los jardines de infancia de la ciudad.



Tenemos estos registros: 

El 7 de marzo, poco después de las 20:00 UTC, en una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de las Naciones Unidas se mencionó que el hospital de maternidad n.º 1 de Mariupol estaba ocupado por el ejército ucraniano.
El 7 de marzo, a las 21:01 UTC , _Lenta.ru_ publicó un informe de un reportero en Donbas que había entrevistado a alguien que dijo que el hospital estaba ocupado posiblemente por Azov u otras fuerzas militares.
El 9 de marzo, alrededor de las 15:30 UTC, el hospital es bombardeado y completamente destruido, pero con sorprendentes pocas presuntas víctimas, ninguna de las cuales está documentada a pesar de los registros de video tomados en la escena poco después del incidente.
Poco después, el presidente Zelensky utiliza el bombardeo para presionar públicamente por una "zona de exclusión aérea" impuesta "occidentalmente" sobre Ucrania. (Actualmente existe una zona de exclusión aérea impuesta por Rusia sobre Ucrania). 
Dejo que los lectores decidan lo que realmente ha sucedido aquí.


----------



## El-Mano (10 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Sí sí, no lo niego, me refiero a que en el mejor de los casos aún está en pruebas.



Aun les faltan unas cuantas cosas y los motores aunque no sean los definitivos son funcionales, por eso las primeras remesas no llevan el motor previsto. No creo que los vayan a usar de manera constante, pero si en siria tuvo su paseo, en ucrania se han atrevido (eso parece) a darle otro paseo.

No creo que aparezcan demasiado por ucrania, pero ya le ponen la etiqueta de probado en combate (de nuevo).


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Mar 2022)

Si entras en una zona de guerra con armas eres un objetivo legítimo. Algunos están como cencerros.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (10 Mar 2022)

Hola gente, voy un rato para hacer cosas rusas.

Quiero aprobechar y cagarme en los hijos de mil padres del PAIS por la mierda es a de dignidad y su puta madre sin calefacción ni agua caliente a esas liendres satánicas de la redacción del panfleto mierdas ese.

Un saludo y hasta luego.


Michael_Knight dijo:


> Como será la cosa que hasta se ha dado cuenta este viejo comunistilla trasnochado, ya sólo quedáis por enteraros Dabuti y tú.



Mis huevos, anda que no se fardado de nazis en Ucrania.

Y Llamazares en este caso es un cretino, no pasa nada le pasa a todo el mundo.


----------



## mazuste (10 Mar 2022)

Mykola Azarov: Fuimos derrocados porque queríamos cerrar los laboratorios biológicos del Pentágono . 28 de abril de 2020

_* El ex primer ministro de Ucrania Mykola Azarov, que ocupó este cargo bajo el mandato del presidente Yanukovich ,
habló sobre las actividades de los laboratorios biológicos del Departamento de Defensa de EEUU en el territorio 
de su país.

En su Facebook, el ex-premier subrayó que su gobierno no tuvo nada que ver con la apertura de estos centros. *_
*La decisión de iniciar su trabajo fue tomada por el gabinete de Yulia Tymoshenko....
*


Spoiler: leer todo



Y se firmó un acuerdo entre el Departamento de Defensa de Estados Unidos y el Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania sobre la creación de estos laboratorios en agosto de 2005, bajo la presidencia de Viktor Yushchenko, cuando Timoshenko ya estaba retirada.

"¿Qué decir? Por supuesto, ni un solo país soberano e independiente que piense en su pueblo y en el futuro dejará que los tíos de los demás se metan en los asuntos de la seguridad biológica de la población", escribe Azarov.

Señala que los objetivos para los que se crearon estos laboratorios se desconocen a día de hoy, ya que todas sus actividades son clasificadas, y ni siquiera se permite a los ciudadanos ucranianos trabajar de cerca.

"Desde 2005, Estados Unidos ha establecido laboratorios en Odessa, Vinnytsia, Lvov, Kherson, Ternopil y una serie de otros asentamientos en Ucrania. Hago hincapié en que estos son los laboratorios de los militares estadounidenses ", dice el ex jefe del gabinete.

Según él, después de que su gobierno llegara al poder en 2010, se iniciaron las negociaciones con los estadounidenses sobre esta cuestión. En 2012, Kiev comenzó a hablar de conceder a los científicos ucranianos el acceso a estos centros o su cierre completo. En ese momento, se iniciaron las inspecciones de las actividades de estos laboratorios.

"Con el pecado por la mitad, se nos mostró algo, pero lo que vimos no nos convenía. En 2013, enviamos una carta oficial al Gobierno de Estados Unidos para dar por terminado este acuerdo. Lo que sucedió después, usted mismo lo sabe: un golpe de estado, Maidan, que, de hecho, fue organizado por los estadounidenses. Ahora estos laboratorios siguen trabajando en Ucrania. Nadie los controla, florecen", concluye Azarov.

Anteriormente, EADaily informó de que la Embajada de Estados Unidos reconoció la presencia de laboratorios biológicos estadounidenses en Ucrania. Según la versión oficial, su objetivo es "la investigación pacífica y el desarrollo de vacunas".


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (10 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> a ver que armamento tienes tu ya sabes cuchillos de cocinar afilados, navajas pal bocadillo, sable del bisabuelo, bayoneta del CETME, contestame dame tu listado




Sartenes y cucharones.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (10 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 977471



En venezuela la gasolina te la regalan, casi prefiero esto


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (10 Mar 2022)

Esa colision dad la por descontada y la III Guerra Mundial también.

Cuanto antes lo interioriceis mejor para vosotros. No veís que todas las partes quieren mambo? No veis que la diplomacia no es que no haya funcionado si no que nunca tuvo la más mínima oportunidad?

Si no preguntarle al negociador ucraniano que fue asesinado. Esto no tiene vuelta atrás...


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Mar 2022)

Toda la trama el coronavirus ha sido para preparar la población de los países de Europa occidental para ser bombardeados por " Rusia ".

El gran reseteo realmente es la destrucción de Europa una vez más, para beneficio de los enemigos qué son muchos.
De hecho los enemigos internos están gobernando Europa y España en concreto como ya sabe todo el mundo.

Cualquier cosa que pase ahora será atribuida a los rusos.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (10 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Mykola Azarov: Fuimos derrocados porque queríamos cerrar los laboratorios biológicos del Pentágono . 28 de abril de 2020
> 
> _* El ex primer ministro de Ucrania Mykola Azarov, que ocupó este cargo bajo el mandato del presidente Yanukovich ,
> habló sobre las actividades de los laboratorios biológicos del Departamento de Defensa de EEUU en el territorio
> ...



Otro colaborador del Furhercito de Leningrado


----------



## Fígaro (10 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> En Venezuela el litro de gasolina está a 2 cts. Yo lo que veo es una correlación entre lo Paco demier que es un país y lo barato que esté la gasolina.



A lo peor, por dos céntimos, en Venezuela matan.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Kreonte (10 Mar 2022)

Humo, no encuentro nada en español ni en inglés.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Putin pensaba que esto iba de pegar tiros, estaba muy anticuado. Como decía Clinton ¡Es la economía, estúpidos!. Pues bien, se ha visto que en esto de aguantar la respiración Rusia no ha durado mucho, pero claro, para ahogarte hay que pasar a la siguiente fase que es la de tragar agua, y aquí si sabemos que Rusia tiene más aguante que otros países, por ahora en occidente contenemos la respiración bien, pero ¿Cuándo vamos a entrar en la fase de tragar agua?.



Rusia no es la que era.
Los.jovenes van a mc Donald y hacen gilipolleces en TikTok también


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Cierto ni un checheno puede llegar a ser tan cruel...



Chiste del día


----------



## Harman (10 Mar 2022)

Proyecto en línea recta. Aire #34: "¡En la vanguardia!"

Después de la liberación
En la plataforma del canal tg "Zapiski adventurist", con el apoyo informativo de la publicación online "RIDUS", se celebró una audioconferencia dedicada al trabajo de los periodistas en la actual operación militar especial en el territorio de Ucrania. Periodistas, voluntarios y expertos compartieron sus opiniones sobre la situación en zonas específicas de los ataques preventivos del ejército ruso.

✅ 01:55 "Kharkiv ha sido la capital de facto del nacionalismo ucraniano durante los últimos 8 años, aparte de Lviv. El Cuerpo Nacional, su líder A. Biletskyy, y muchas organizaciones nacionalistas proceden de Kharkiv. Los nacionalistas eligieron Kharkiv, que en realidad es una ciudad rusa, con población de habla rusa, como alternativa neonazi a la tradicionalista Lviv".
04:58 "He observado personalmente cómo los artilleros de las AFU disparaban descaradamente contra el sector residencial... La mayoría de los heridos de esta sección del frente son civiles".
(Mikhail Aksel, coordinador del partido La Otra Rusia, autor del canal tg del mismo nombre)

✅ 10:56 "En Melitopol nadie se resistió a las tropas rusas. Aquí ya hay una vida tranquila. Hay un mercado donde se puede comprar literalmente cualquier cosa y las farmacias están abiertas. Curiosamente, aquí ha habido tiendas de pan y cerveza desde el primer día. El pan y la cerveza son las necesidades básicas".
"En la manifestación nacionalista de los primeros días salieron entre 300 y 400 personas, ahora son menos de 200, pagan 100 grivnas por hora por participar en la manifestación".
(Anna Dolgareva, corresponsal de guerra, poetisa, autora del canal homónimo tg)

✅ 22:01 "En 2022, tenemos un enorme acto terrorista cuando un grupo de terroristas toma como rehén a la ciudad de Mariupol, que cuenta con medio millón de habitantes."
24:08 "Se están llevando a cabo tareas especiales, pero también hay que entender que allí no sólo hay 'kadyrovitas', hay un montón de gente decente, tengo entendido que nuestros hermanos de las PMC están trabajando allí. Estoy seguro de que será una victoria común.
(Akim Apachev, corresponsal de guerra de ANNA-News, músico y autor del canal tg homónimo)

✅ 32:05 "En el ámbito de la información todo está bien en mi opinión. Lo que hemos estado esperando durante 8 años se ha cumplido. Ahora está en todas partes. La letra "Z", - para la gente buena es un símbolo de solidaridad y esperanza, para la gente mala es una esvástica. En cuanto a la información, ganamos absolutamente, porque vimos quién es "nuestro" y quién "no es nuestro".
(Vladislav Ugolny, periodista de Donetsk, autor del canal homónimo tg)

✅ 36:40 "Ahora muchas cosas están atascadas en el camino de las aduanas rusas que no dejan entrar ninguna carga en la RPD. Además, existe una prohibición de salir del país a los ciudadanos rusos por el coronavirus. Por ello, los que quieren ayudar tienen grandes dificultades, y hay que llevar a cabo toda una operación especial para superar la aduana".
(Arseniy Shapilenko, voluntario y operador humanitario 



t.me/akimapache/1496


----------



## paconan (10 Mar 2022)

Russia'n forces blow up a gas pipeline near Svitlodarsk


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

No los hace ni puta gracia, por eso huyen de Rusia.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Humo, no encuentro nada en español ni en inglés.



ayer lo dijeron, puse yo un tweet, la línea de suminstro está en territorio OTAN y avisaron de que no se les ocurra atacarla


----------



## mazuste (10 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Si entras en una zona de guerra con armas eres un objetivo legítimo. Algunos están como cencerros.



Lo cierto es que el material de guerra (armamento pequeño, el grande sería imposible)
de meterlo, lo harían en camiones civiles y los rusos evitarían atacarlos pues las carreteras
que van a la frontera, polaca o rumana, están atestadas de vehículos civiles que se piran. 
Eso si, nunca llegarían mas allá de Limberg, Lvov.


----------



## delhierro (10 Mar 2022)

Aparece uno de los comandantes chechenos que habian "matado" los ucranianos. Parece moverse bien para ser un zombi. ¿ donde estan ?


----------



## Homero+10 (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (10 Mar 2022)

Teruel existe vota en contra de bajar el IRPF a la clase obrera y trabajadora


----------



## Harman (10 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Emergencias de la DNR ha proporcionado todo lo necesario para los niños de Mariupol, que por fin están a salvo. Desde aquí viajarán por el corredor hasta Rusia.

Akim Apachev, especialmente para SDD

t.me/akimapache/1491


----------



## MagicPep (10 Mar 2022)

lo mismo ya lo habeis puesto pero este es el fancotirador canadiense








> '*Wali*' es un* informático francocanadiense* que sirvió dos veces en la *guerra de Afganistán* durante las operaciones en Kandahar. Entre 2009 y 2011, se ganó el apodo de '*Wali*' durante su tiempo allí cuando *comenzó a matar a decenas de enemigos con su rifle de francotirador.*



a mi me recuerda a alguien eurovisivo... Conchita te has coirtado la melena!!!


----------



## capitán almeida (10 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> solo te limpia la casa?



Por supuesto, nunca oiste aquello de donde tengas la olla no metas la polla? Ganas de líos que tiene la gente, además me da pena la pobre con el problema de salud que tiene el crío


----------



## Bartleby (10 Mar 2022)

Esta baja la calefacción porque estamos casi comenzando la primavera, que a principios de enero la habrá tenido a todo trapo. Espero el mimo tuit con el aire acondicionado en julio y agosto. No cabe un tonto más


----------



## Harman (10 Mar 2022)

Ministerio de Defensa ruso:

- Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han destruido casi 3.000 instalaciones de infraestructura militar ucraniana;

- La aviación rusa no atacó objetivos terrestres cerca de Mariupol; las afirmaciones de ataques aéreos contra el hospital son una provocación;

- Todos los crímenes de guerra en Mariupol son cometidos por los nacionalistas ucranianos atrapados en la ciudad;

- Han aumentado los ataques a los médicos rusos y a los vehículos sanitarios por parte de nacionalistas y mercenarios llegados a Ucrania desde Estados Unidos, Gran Bretaña y Europa;

- Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas avanzaron 10 kilómetros y tomaron el control de los asentamientos de Stepnoye, Krapivnytske, Maly Kremelnik, Novoptrykovka y Yalyne;

- El edificio de un hospital en Mariupol se convirtió en un bastión del batallón nacional Azov (una organización prohibida en la Federación Rusa);

- La defensa aérea rusa destruyó en el aire un MiG-29 ucraniano, tres drones Bayraktar TB-2 y un misil táctico Tochka-U.

t.me/anna_news/24128


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Vasili Záitsev (10 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Como será la cosa que hasta se ha dado cuenta este viejo comunistilla trasnochado, ya sólo quedáis por enteraros Dabuti y tú.



En el fondo esta ganando el socialismo de la open society . ¿por que se va a quejar ?


----------



## mazuste (10 Mar 2022)

Cuentan que, en los medios de comunicación USAnos, están incidiendo que Rusia podría anzar
ataques químicos o biológicos Así que, prepárense, porque esa puede ser señal de sus intenciones
imperiales.


----------



## orcblin (10 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Teruel existe vota en contra de bajar el IRPF a la clase obrera y trabajadora



joer hasta el BNG votó esa propuesta...

y se estrañan que vayan perdiendo elección tras elección?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## piru (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

bajada de precios en aliexpress

Mallas de Yoga sin costuras ajustadas de cintura alta negras de nuevo estilo a la moda para mujer (alibaba.com)


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (10 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 977512



No puede ser ????


----------



## Homero+10 (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (10 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Esta baja la calefacción porque estamos casi comenzando la primavera, que a principios de enero la habrá tenido a todo trapo. Espero el mimo tuit con el aire acondicionado en julio y agosto. No cabe un tonto más



También han bajado la temperatura del agua y han reducido el horario por el precio del gas, conozco una comunidad de vecinos que del susto de la factura de gas de diciembre y enero se quedaron patidifusos.


----------



## John Nash (10 Mar 2022)

Somos más pobres, por Mariano Guindal


Cada día que pasa somos más pobres. Las dos primeras semanas de guerra ya se han hecho notar en nuestros bolsillos, pero irá a peor. Esta es la razón por la que el




www.lavanguardia.com





*Los trabajadores ahorradores y los consumidores pagarán los platos rotos.*


----------



## pirivi-parava (10 Mar 2022)

Y dale con que Polonia envíe aviones


----------



## Harman (10 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> bajada de precios en aliexpress
> 
> Mallas de Yoga sin costuras ajustadas de cintura alta negras de nuevo estilo a la moda para mujer (alibaba.com)



Alibaba es el mayorista. No te vende 1 pieza. En ese anuncio te venden 100.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Esta charnega es una ultra feminista, por supuesto con licencia para insultar y decirte lo que tienes que hacer...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## SkullandPhones (10 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No, por estos:
> Encuentran grabaciones de violaciones a menores en los móviles de militares ucranianos



Se te ve entendido en el tema. ¿Quieres contarnos algo al respecto?


----------



## pepetemete (10 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ministerio de Defensa ruso:
> 
> - Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han destruido casi 3.000 instalaciones de infraestructura militar ucraniana;
> 
> ...



Ojalá aumenten la presión y no tengan piedad con esos hijos de puta.
Cada mercenario tiene que ser ejecutado , y cada hijo de puta nacionalista ucraniano lo mismo, por hijos de la gran puta.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (10 Mar 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 977516
> 
> Y dale con que Polonia envíe aviones




*El objetivo es una guerra cruenta en Europa, tienen experiencia y ya lo han hecho (ni se cortan, ni se ponen rojos). Si hay guerra global....entonces los pepinos a la casa blanca.

Nuestro amado líder.

*


----------



## ZARGON (10 Mar 2022)

*Se expuso una falsificación con la participación de una modelo embarazada sobre el "bombardeo de Mariupol" por parte de las tropas rusas
https://es.topwar.ru/193319-fejk-o-...astiem-beremennoj-modeli-byl-razoblachen.html*


----------



## Edge2 (10 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Somos más pobres, por Mariano Guindal
> 
> 
> Cada día que pasa somos más pobres. Las dos primeras semanas de guerra ya se han hecho notar en nuestros bolsillos, pero irá a peor. Esta es la razón por la que el
> ...



El gasoil en russia a 0,35 euros y en marruecos a 1 euros... Es el estado amegoo.


----------



## poppom (10 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> El gasoil en russia a 0,35 euros y en marruecos a 1 euros... Es el estado amegoo.



1€ es carísimo para Marruecos no?


----------



## MagicPep (10 Mar 2022)

Pues yo del gas, despues de comer me doy un paseo como las personas venerables entradas en años, y he pasao por una oficina de atencion al cliente y habia una cola de unas 10 personas... a las 3 de la tarde... y ahi no suele haber nadie ¿?

Pero en cambio como en una cafeteria que esta semana estaba casi petado y antes no eramos ni la mitad, vivo en un barrio de viejos, y parecia que estuviera en una cafeteria Lourdes. Vaya que si vosotros deciis que en la tele solo dan la matraca con lo de ucrania y la guerra nuclear, es evidente que eso a los viejos no le da ni de lejos el mismo miedo que la covid.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (10 Mar 2022)

Separatistas rusos izan su bandera mientras toman el control de #Novotroitske # región de Donetsk #Ucrania


----------



## César Borgia (10 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Esta baja la calefacción porque estamos casi comenzando la primavera, que a principios de enero la habrá tenido a todo trapo. Espero el mimo tuit con el aire acondicionado en julio y agosto. No cabe un tonto más



En Madrid , manga corta y descalza, esa tiene la calefacción central a 25 grados lo menos.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Mar 2022)

poppom dijo:


> 1€ es carísimo para Marruecos no?



Eso dicen aqui Marruecos precios de la energía | GlobalPetrolPrices.com


----------



## John Nash (10 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> El gasoil en russia a 0,35 euros y en marruecos a 1 euros... Es el estado amegoo.



El Estado ruso y marroqui. 
El mercado especulador en Europa donde el Estado interviene solo para liberalizar y nutrir a su capital a costa de la plebe.


----------



## pepetemete (10 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 977512



A estos también tenían que bombardearle la puta cabeza por hijos de puta.


----------



## magufone (10 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Esta baja la calefacción porque estamos casi comenzando la primavera, que a principios de enero la habrá tenido a todo trapo. Espero el mimo tuit con el aire acondicionado en julio y agosto. No cabe un tonto más



De los autores del "vacunate, idiota" llega "baja la calefacción estupido"
No cabe un subnormal mas...


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

La división de obuses de artillería (unidad militar A-2611) de la brigada de artillería 406 de la Infantería de Marina ucraniana huyó de su ubicación en Berdyansk justo antes de la entrada a la ciudad por parte de los rusos. 
En las afueras de Berdyansk, se dejaron obuses Msta-B, combustible y y equipo militar e incluso se dejaron sus platos del almuerzo en sus barracones.


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (10 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 977527



A esta subnormal la enviaba a un campo de reeducación dirigido por los chechenos de Kadyrov.


----------



## pepetemete (10 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 977527



Hija de puta tironucable... esta gente son los que merecen ser ejecutados por colaboracionistas y propagandistas que joden la vida a toda la sociedad.


----------



## Bartleby (10 Mar 2022)

Una pésima planificación energética que otrora se llamó pobreza energética, hoy se disfraza como un acto de buena conciencia, una acción revolucionaria contra el tirano.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Mar 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> *Se expuso una falsificación con la participación de una modelo embarazada sobre el "bombardeo de Mariupol" por parte de las tropas rusas
> https://es.topwar.ru/193319-fejk-o-...astiem-beremennoj-modeli-byl-razoblachen.html*



Es un manual clásico de la OTAN, casí todos los ejércitos tienen por lo menos una unidad PSYOP. Cuando estallan conflictos en occidente nos hacen tragar con todo tipo de fantasías.
Todo sea por la causa .


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (10 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Si entras en una zona de guerra con armas eres un objetivo legítimo. Algunos están como cencerros.



Hasta que USA no encuentre una excusa para ampliar la guerra a toda Europa no va a parar.


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Era la clase de manualidades, no sé si quieres insuar algo



que por 250€ tu compras un ak 12


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

Durante las dos semanas de guerra con la Federación Rusa, las pérdidas aproximadas de la economía ucraniana ascendieron a 100.000 millones de dólares, dijo a los medios Oleg Ustenko, asesor presidencial en temas económicos.

“Según las estimaciones más preliminares que tenemos en nuestra oficina, ya hemos perdido activos (incluso debido a destrucción) de alrededor de $ 100 mil millones. Estas son estimaciones muy aproximadas de lo que ya hemos perdido”, dijo.

Ustenko también comunicó que la mitad de las empresas en Ucrania tuvieron que cerrar. La otra mitad están operando actualmente al límite de sus capacidades.


----------



## Bartleby (10 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> En Madrid , manga corta y descalza, esa tiene la calefacción central a 25 grados lo menos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 977527




Ella dice lo que tú tienes que hacer, a ver si vamos a pensar que predica con el ejemplo


----------



## Edge2 (10 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> El Estado ruso y marroqui.
> El mercado especulador en Europa donde el Estado interviene solo para liberalizar y nutrir a su capital a costa de la plebe.



Claro hombre, el 60% de impuestos no tiene nada que ver en el precio. No empieces que luego te ownean y vienen los mosqueos...


----------



## John Nash (10 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Es un manual clásico de la OTAN, casí todos los ejércitos tienen por lo menos una unidad PSYOP. Cuando estallan conflictos en occidente nos hacen tragar con todo tipo de fantasías.
> Todo sea por la causa .



Empezaron a lo bestia con la pandemia.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (10 Mar 2022)

Parece que los Nazis cuentan con buenos drones y gente que los maneja muy bien, igual nos llevamos una sorpresa.-

Dron ucraniano que muestra el momento en que una columna de tanques rusos intentó acercarse a Kiev desde el noreste. Habían bloqueado este camino ayer. El avance ruso fue detenido allí, aparentemente por el ataque con misiles antitanque #Ucrania #GuerraEnUcrania


----------



## paconan (10 Mar 2022)

Igor iba buscando setas.. y se encuentra esto
Que lo ponga en venta en wallapop, algo sacara

Este es Ígor. Todas las mañanas, Igor da un paseo por el bosque cercano. Hoy, Igor encontró un sistema SAM 9K330 Tor del ejército ruso abandonado en el bosque. Ahora Igor posee un sistema SAM de $20 millones. Felicidades Ígor.


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

*Trump: "La incompetencia de Obama y Biden obligó a Rusia a acercarse a China. No deberían haber sido empujados a los brazos uno del otro, pero eso es exactamente lo que se hizo. Ahora Irán se ha unido a este grupo, y todo esto es mortal".*


----------



## Pirro (10 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> En Venezuela el litro de gasolina está a 2 cts. Yo lo que veo es una correlación entre lo Paco demier que es un país y lo barato que esté la gasolina.



Lo Paco demier es tú correlación.

Si el barril de petróleo se dispara y los precios de los carburantes se duplican, nosotros estaremos en un madmax con el gasoil a 4€ y la economía paralizada. En Rusia seguirán teniendo energía barata y malquebien, funcionarán.

Hay que tener el cerebro muy lavado por la propaganda y creerse el ombligo del mundo para pensar que el país más grande del mundo, con energía barata infinita y que mantiene como potenciales socios comerciales a todos los países fuera de la órbita angloeuropea se va a llevar la peor parte si nos negamos a comerciar con ellos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

(rumor) gaseoducto dañado a la altura de Svetlodarsk


----------



## John Nash (10 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Claro hombre, el 60% de impuestos no tiene nada que ver en el precio. No empieces que luego te ownean y vienen los mosqueos...



Eres tonto del culo y paso de perder el tiempo contigo si no entiendes que los pobres como tu y yo pagamos por lo que no pagan los ricos.
Así ha sido siempre el capital. Y vete a analfabetear por ahí. Pirate lunpen.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

El campo murciano vaticina el inicio del desabastecimiento ganadero y agrícola en "25 días o un mes".

Las organizaciones agrícolas con mayor presencia en la Región de Murcia han calculado que las reservas de grano (trigo, maíz y leguminosas) almacenadas en los puertos españoles y destinadas a la alimentación ganadera "puede durar unos 25 días o un mes".

Frente a esta situación que han calificado de "desesperada" el sector primario regional ha exigido al Gobierno central "medidas de guerra" para evitar que el campo "se vea abocado al cese de actividad".


----------



## Casino (10 Mar 2022)

¿Será que van muy rápido pero la precisión es Dimitrimierder?
Me recuerda al anuncio aquel de la potencia sin control, ¿se acuerda Vd.?


¿Cuántos millones de esos harán falta para que Ucrania se rinda?





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Esa colision dad la por descontada y la III Guerra Mundial también.
> 
> Cuanto antes lo interioriceis mejor para vosotros. No veís que todas las partes quieren mambo? No veis que la diplomacia no es que no haya funcionado si no que nunca tuvo la más mínima oportunidad?
> 
> Si no preguntarle al negociador ucraniano que fue asesinado. Esto no tiene vuelta atrás...



erio interioriza que te van a llamar forzosamente a filas en una leva brutal que iras al frente y punto


----------



## Edge2 (10 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Eres tonto del culo y paso de perder el tiempo contigo si no entiendes que los pobres como tu y yo pagamos por lo que no pagan los ricos.
> Así ha sido siempre el capital. Y vete a analfabetear por ahí. Pirate lunpen.



Claro hombre, soy lo peor por reseñar que mientras la gente se arruina el estado se forra para gastarselo en lo que sea...









El Gobierno destinará 20.000 millones de euros a políticas de igualdad hasta 2025


La principal partida, del 91% de los fondos, se dirige a bonificaciones a la contratación, prestaciones por maternidad y complemento de rentas




elpais.com


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

Rusia reclama el derribo de otro SU-25 ucraniano


----------



## arriondas (10 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Esta baja la calefacción porque estamos casi comenzando la primavera, que a principios de enero la habrá tenido a todo trapo. Espero el mimo tuit con el aire acondicionado en julio y agosto. No cabe un tonto más



Consigna repetida en un montón de medios, en España y en otros países. Nada es casual, nada. Están preparando a la población para cuando llegue un desabastecimiento. Poco a poco lo van metiendo a través de los mass mierda.


----------



## Casino (10 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El campo murciano vaticina el inicio del desabastecimiento ganadero y agrícola en "25 días o un mes".
> 
> Las organizaciones agrícolas con mayor presencia en la Región de Murcia han calculado que las reservas de grano (trigo, maíz y leguminosas) almacenadas en los puertos españoles y destinadas a la alimentación ganadera "puede durar unos 25 días o un mes".
> 
> Frente a esta situación que han calificado de "desesperada" el sector primario regional ha exigido al Gobierno central "medidas de guerra" para evitar que el campo "se vea abocado al cese de actividad".




No me diga que es Vd. follaputines y murciano.
Para que luego digan que Dios no castiga dos veces.
Y no lo digo por ser murciano, ojo, sino por ser follaputines en Murcia, jojojojojojojo



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Teruel existe vota en contra de bajar el IRPF a la clase obrera y trabajadora



clase tributadora mas bien


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Mar 2022)

El Covid ha salido de Ucrania...  

Como se nota que los rusos saben que los idiotas convergen en ciertos temas...


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (10 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Empezaron a lo bestia con la pandemia.



naaa estamos en la fase de casos aislados ... 
cuando pasen de fase te vas a enterar ... igual que en la pandemia


----------



## César Borgia (10 Mar 2022)

Llevan los antitanque de llavero.........


----------



## Iron IQ (10 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Igor iba buscando setas.. y se encuentra esto
> Que lo ponga en venta en wallapop, algo sacara
> 
> Este es Ígor. Todas las mañanas, Igor da un paseo por el bosque cercano. Hoy, Igor encontró un sistema SAM 9K330 Tor del ejército ruso abandonado en el bosque. Ahora Igor posee un sistema SAM de $20 millones. Felicidades Ígor.



Este parece abandonado por lo menos hace una década.
Puede ser de la fase 2014.


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Por supuesto, nunca oiste aquello de donde tengas la olla no metas la polla? Ganas de líos que tiene la gente, además me da pena la pobre con el problema de salud que tiene el crío



vamos que no te pone y punto o eres tacaño


----------



## John Nash (10 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Claro hombre, soy lo peor por reseñar que mientras la gente se arruina el estado se forra para gastarselo en lo que sea...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No; Solo eres un cretino taliban que no entiende que vive en una economía de mercado donde lo que comentas es justo lo que se hace en ese tipo de sistemas en lugar de anteponer el valor trabajo. Joder, qué cansino.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (10 Mar 2022)

*Están preparando una gran guerra. La plandemia salió mal.*

Mucho ojo con ésto. Las noticias en #Ucrania están tapando rencillas en otros territorios. #Pakistan acusa a la #India de disparar un proyectil contra su territorio.





Imágenes del "misil supersónico desarmado de superficie a superficie" de #India que se estrelló a 124 kilómetros de profundidad en #Pakistán ayer en Mian Channu.



Pakistan Naval Air Arm's Embraer E190 1000 LRMPA (Sea Sultan) del No. 28 MS Sqn. visto estacionado en PNS Mehran.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## tomasjos (10 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Consigna repetida en un montón de medios, en España y en otros países. Nada es casual, nada. Están preparando a la población para cuando llegue un desabastecimiento. Poco a poco lo van metiendo a través de los mass mierda.



Están forzando el desabastecimiento, y la percepción del mismo. Esto es guerra 4.0, combina elementos clásicos con otros de control de masas.

Lo que no me queda claro es si realmente no hay recursos, y esto es una manera de prepararnos, forzando la guerra para justificarlo y de paso conseguir los que hay paralos Estados Unidos, destrozando a Europa por el camino o bien se ha pactado la derrota de occidente y su empobrecimiento y el covid y la guerra lo justificaría, junto con la imposición de una dictadura para el control social - véase lo de la monitorización de los antiglobalistas que decía el Confidencial.


----------



## paconan (10 Mar 2022)

Grupo de granjeros de Kiev se hizo a la mar para cazar submarinos rusos 






ÚLTIMA HORA: Rusia prohíbe todos los equipos agrícolas de John Deere


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (10 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El Covid ha salido de Ucrania...
> 
> Como se nota que los rusos saben que los idiotas convergen en ciertos temas...



Propaganda (a la desesperada) rusa.


----------



## Argentium (10 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> (rumor) gaseoducto dañado a la altura de Svetlodarsk



Por las malas no será, has que parezca un accidente, pero el gas a Europa lo cortan sí o sí, no se puede estar mandando armas y meta meter sanciones y pretender que te sigan suministrando una energía que para Europa es vital, si lo hacen son tontos o se muestran compasivos, salvo que... ocurra un accidente y se deba paralizar el suministro, hoy por la mañana ya se aviso que las tropas rusas controlaban varias estaciones de bombeo, veremos, pero que se corta el gas no tengo duda alguna.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## piru (10 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Igor iba buscando setas.. y se encuentra esto
> Que lo ponga en venta en wallapop, algo sacara
> 
> Este es Ígor. Todas las mañanas, Igor da un paseo por el bosque cercano. Hoy, Igor encontró un sistema SAM 9K330 Tor del ejército ruso abandonado en el bosque. Ahora Igor posee un sistema SAM de $20 millones. Felicidades Ígor.




ES ucraniano


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> No me diga que es Vd. follaputines y murciano.
> Para que luego digan que Dios no castiga dos veces.
> Y no lo digo por ser murciano, ojo, sino por ser follaputines en Murcia, jojojojojojojo
> 
> ...



Afortunadamente no soy marciano 
Tenga usted una buena tarde


----------



## Remequilox (10 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Asistimos en directo al suicidio europeo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O sea, que para combatir la invasión rusa a Ucrania, vamos a quemar(nos) los europeos a lo bonzo.....

Tampoco es tan descabellado, Rusia económicamente no estaba nada mal, gracias a tener un cliente muy solvente, la UE en mayor grado. 
Si les jodemos a su mayor cliente, la UE, la posición en que queda Rusia a medio plazo no es nada halagüeña (la de a UE es ya de pena, pero bueno, ese es otro cuento....)


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> El gasoil en russia a 0,35 euros y en marruecos a 1 euros... Es el estado amegoo.



coje la patera pa tanger amegoo


----------



## Harman (10 Mar 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas derriban un avión ucraniano

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han derribado un avión de ataque Su-25 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania.

Los residentes locales publicaron un vídeo con los restos del avión.

Todavía no se conoce el lugar donde fue derribado el avión de ataque. 

t.me/anna_news/24134


----------



## paconan (10 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El Covid ha salido de Ucrania...
> 
> Como se nota que los rusos saben que los idiotas convergen en ciertos temas...



Mira esto, es un tw de humor
El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores, Lavrov, dice que Ucrania debe rendirse, aunque Rusia no atacó a Ucrania y el hospital que estaba lleno de nazis disfrazados de mujeres embarazadas en realidad no existe, pero la OTAN quiere matar a los rusos con murciélagos infectados con ántrax.


----------



## César Borgia (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## John Nash (10 Mar 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


>





Remequilox dijo:


> O sea, que para combatir la invasión rusa a Ucrania, vamos a quemar(nos) los europeos a lo bonzo.....
> 
> Tampoco es tan descabellado, Rusia económicamente no estaba nada mal, gracias a tener un cliente muy solvente, la UE en mayor grado.
> Si les jodemos a su mayor cliente, la UE, la posición en que queda Rusia a medio plazo no es nada halagüeña (la de a UE es ya de pena, pero bueno, ese es otro cuento....)



Otro que se olvida de toda Asia y su necesidad exponencial de energía. Vivís en un puto ombligo.


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

foto de la barra de pan para dar fe


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Mar 2022)

La debacle rusa ya es Vox Populi, Putin tiene que implorarle una salida honrosa a Zelensky, la que sea, cualquier cosa y, aun si creo que ya es inevitable la guerra civil en Rusia.

ES POS


----------



## Dula (10 Mar 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Lo Paco demier es tú correlación.
> 
> Si el barril de petróleo se dispara y los precios de los carburantes se duplican, nosotros estaremos en un madmax con el gasoil a 4€ y la economía paralizada. En Rusia seguirán teniendo energía barata y malquebien, funcionarán.
> 
> Hay que tener el cerebro muy lavado por la propaganda y creerse el ombligo del mundo para pensar que el país más grande del mundo, con energía barata infinita y que mantiene como potenciales socios comerciales a todos los países fuera de la órbita angloeuropea se va a llevar la peor parte si nos negamos a comerciar con ellos.



Funcionarán los cuatro oligarcas ricachones que mueven el cotorro en Rusia que se pondrán las botas. El resto de los ciudadanos a morirse de hambre, de frío y de miseria y solo tendrán consuelo a golpe de vodka. Es como siempre ha funcionado allí la cosa, y seguirá siendo así.


----------



## Debunker (10 Mar 2022)

Ayer pasé 5 horas hablando con una amiga rusa, casada con español y con un hijo de 7 años que es un cerebrito, entre otras cosas habla español, ruso e inglés perfectos hasta el asombro. Por supuesto es genética de la madre, el padre español es un zopenco de pro, yo no entiendo como esa mujer, muy guapa además, puede compartir vida con ese trozo de carne con ojos. Desde la plandemia no la había visto , ella va dos veces al año a Rusia.

Le pedí disculpas por preguntarle por la calidad de vida en Rusia y más aún que me lo demostrara, su madre era una funcionaria rasa y su padre conductor de trenes, tienen un piso pequeño de 68 m2 en Moscú magnificamente decorado, una casa de campo a las afueras de Moscú preciosa es poco, pero lo que me impresionó fue la residencia de ancianos donde reside desde hace 2 años su padre, como un hotel de 5 estrellas y de impresión la piscina olímpica , corto para no aburrir, el caso es que la calidad de vida en Moscú es similar a la de Madrid o Barcelona o New York , no hay practicamente paro en todo el país , eso sí los menos preparados y demandados tienen sueldos muy bajos, y en las aldeas y campo la situación es calcada a la España vaciada de aquí . Naturalmente me lo demostró con cientos de fotos y vídeos familiares que además me descubrió las magnificas infraestructuras sociales para el ocio y la cantidad de ofertas del gobierno de cursos y lugares para desarrollarte totalmente gratuitos , edificios increíbles que casi hieren por ostentosos y ricos, fotos con esa nieve que les acompaña que parecen diamantes , paísajes increible de belleza y singuralidad a mis ojos. 

Algo relevante es que toda esa miseria que todos hemos visto en documentales en ricas y grandes ciudades de EEUU de gente sin casa viviendo en las calles miserablamente, no se da en Rusia.


Yo admiro a Putín desde que tomó el mando en Rusia y consiguió sacarla del pozo de la desintegración de la URSS y el borrachazo de Yelsin y además admiro al pueblo ruso, en cambio mi amiga rusa desde que la conozco (10 años) no es simpatizante de Putín.

Con lo de la plandemia , ella llegó a la conclusión que Putín era uno más de la agenda occidental por la imposición de la vacuna y las restricciones del covid y yo comienzo a tener dudas sobre Putin , solo comienzo, porque no entiendo el momento en que esto de Ucrania se ha producido, justo cuando la agenda 2030 no ha conseguido su gol con la plandemia , o sea que le queda camino por recorrer y el tiempo aprieta, ya se que parece descabellado, pero todo lo que está ocurriendo es un puto teatro, la censura de medios es feroz, pero encima todos con las mismas fotos fakes y absurdas te bombardean las 24 horas del día , te enseñan un hospital con toda seguridad abandonado desde hace tiempo con las ventanas rotas y todo su interior envejecido, paredes desconchadas y sucias , trozos de suelos levantados etc. donde no hay nada , ni una simple camilla o algo de material sanitario y te dicen que eso es un hospital destruído por los rusos, ¿para que coño quieren los rusos destruir un hospital y gastar armamento, tropas y tiempo en algo que nunca les va a atacar? , el ejército Ucra utiliza a los civiles como escudo y luego dicen ; mirad que malos los rusos disparan a civiles, lo mismo que hicieron con una central nuclear , una brigada del ejercito ucraniano se refugió en la azotea de la central y dijeron a los rusos disparad aquí si tenéis cojones, lo de dar armas a la población civil y encima abrir las cárceles y armar a peligrosos delincuentes no lo oído, leido o visto en ninguna guerra, es algo increíble y espeluznante. 

Nos la están metiendo blanda y todos como gilipollas absolutos salimos al balcón a aplaudir a las 8.


----------



## perrasno (10 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



¿Puedes dejar de poner cosas de otros hilos?


----------



## Glokta (10 Mar 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Lo Paco demier es tú correlación.
> 
> Si el barril de petróleo se dispara y los precios de los carburantes se duplican, nosotros estaremos en un madmax con el gasoil a 4€ y la economía paralizada. En Rusia seguirán teniendo energía barata y malquebien, funcionarán.
> 
> Hay que tener el cerebro muy lavado por la propaganda y creerse el ombligo del mundo para pensar que el país más grande del mundo, con energía barata infinita y que mantiene como potenciales socios comerciales a todos los países fuera de la órbita angloeuropea se va a llevar la peor parte si nos negamos a comerciar con ellos.



En Europa tambien somos retrasovkis y le metemos un 50% de impuestos a la gasolina because of reasons. 

De todas formas, los precios ya se estaban disparando desde verano-otoño de 2021 sin razón aparente, esto es sola la excusa util


----------



## John Nash (10 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> La debacle rusa ya es Vox Populi, Putin tiene que implorarle una salida honrosa a Zelensky, la que sea, cualquier cosa y, aun si creo que ya es inevitable la guerra civil en Rusia.
> 
> ES POS



Rusia no parara hasta que aniquile a los nazis de Ucrania. Antes habrá guerra civil en USA y disolución de la UE en una absoluta miseria.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> coje la patera pa tanger amegoo



Aqui pago menos...


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (10 Mar 2022)

Pues taza y media.


*Rusia propone nacionalizar las fábricas extranjeras que cierren sus puertas



*


Varias empresas extranjeras, entre ellas Toyota, Ikea y Nike, anunciaron el cierre temporal de tiendas y fábricas en Rusia.


_*Por Forbes:*_
Un alto cargo del partido gobernante de Rusia propuso nacionalizar las fábricas de propiedad extranjera que cierren sus operaciones en el país por lo que el Kremlin califica como una operación militar especial en Ucrania.

Varias empresas extranjeras, entre ellas Toyota, Nike y la minorista de muebles para el hogar IKEA, anunciaron el cierre temporal de tiendas y fábricas en Rusia para presionar al Kremlin a fin de que detenga su invasión de la vecina Ucrania.


En una declaración publicada el lunes por la noche en el sitio web de Rusia Unida, el secretario del consejo general del partido gobernante, Andrei Turchak, dijo que el cierre de las operaciones es una “guerra” contra los ciudadanos de Rusia.

El comunicado mencionaba a las empresas privadas finlandesas de alimentos Fazer, Valio y Paulig como las últimas en anunciar cierres en Rusia.

“Rusia Unida propone nacionalizar las plantas de producción de las empresas que anuncien su salida y el cierre de la producción en Rusia durante la operación especial en Ucrania”, dijo Turchak.


“Es una medida extrema, pero no toleraremos que nos apuñalen por la espalda y protegeremos a nuestro pueblo. Esta es una verdadera guerra, no contra Rusia en su conjunto, sino contra nuestros ciudadanos”, afirmó. “Tomaremos duras medidas de represalia, actuando de acuerdo con las leyes de la guerra”.

El presidente ejecutivo de Paulig dijo a Reuters en un correo electrónico que esto no cambiaría sus planes de retirarse de Rusia. Fazer y Valio no quisieron hacer comentarios cuando fueron contactados por Reuters.








Trikooba.blog is under construction







trikoobanews.com


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

entonces de donde sacariamos los 20000miyoyes pal genaro?


----------



## Giles Amaury (10 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Mira esto, es un tw de humor
> El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores, Lavrov, dice que Ucrania debe rendirse, aunque Rusia no atacó a Ucrania y el hospital que estaba lleno de nazis disfrazados de mujeres embarazadas en realidad no existe, pero la OTAN quiere matar a los rusos con murciélagos infectados con ántrax.



Ejercito Dimitri de mierda y propaganda y manipulación Dimitri de mierda.


----------



## Argentium (10 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Los yankis tienen Laboratorios de desarrollo de armas biologicas y cárceles clandestinas metidas en toda Europa, lo de Ucrania es sólo una muestra.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El campo murciano vaticina el inicio del desabastecimiento ganadero y agrícola en "25 días o un mes".
> 
> Las organizaciones agrícolas con mayor presencia en la Región de Murcia han calculado que las reservas de grano (trigo, maíz y leguminosas) almacenadas en los puertos españoles y destinadas a la alimentación ganadera "puede durar unos 25 días o un mes".
> 
> Frente a esta situación que han calificado de "desesperada" el sector primario regional ha exigido al Gobierno central "medidas de guerra" para evitar que el campo "se vea abocado al cese de actividad".



Que coman pasteles


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Aqui pago menos...



en que pais estas?


----------



## pemebe (10 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> En Madrid , manga corta y descalza, esa tiene la calefacción central a 25 grados lo menos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 977527



Mujer y sin calcetines, en manga corta y sentada encima de la cama. Con 25 grados y parados a la mayoria de las mujeres se les quedan los pies frios


----------



## César Borgia (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Edge2 (10 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> en que pais estas?



Aqui, es que no tengo coche


----------



## Seronoser (10 Mar 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Rusia precios del diesel, 07-marzo-2022 | GlobalPetrolPrices.com
> 
> 1 litro de gasoil, 0.35€
> 
> Las sanciones no son contra Rusia, son contra los ciudadanos occidentales. Y la gente no lo ve, cojones.



Ese precio es bruto. Normalmente tienes descuentos del 5-10% por gasolinera habitual.


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

Convoy ucro destruido en la región de Sumy: TZM, dos vehículos blindados de transporte de personal y camiones de combustible.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (10 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>




Mas tarde cuando llegaron los negros y se bajaron los pantalones les comieron la pollas....eso si fue cálido.


----------



## Harman (10 Mar 2022)

A la Merkel no la traga.
Si quieren enviar a alguien realmente amigo, la ex ministra de asuntos exteriores austriaca. Pero dudo que ella se preste al juego.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (10 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Vaya soba, les ha faltado agarrarse el mondongo.


----------



## vyk (10 Mar 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Ayer pasé 5 horas hablando con una amiga rusa, casada con español y con un hijo de 7 años que es un cerebrito, entre otras cosas habla español, ruso e inglés perfectos hasta el asombro. Por supuesto es genética de la madre, el padre español es un zopenco de pro, yo no entiendo como esa mujer, muy guapa además, puede compartir vida con ese trozo de carne con ojos. Desde la plandemia no la había visto , ella va dos veces al año a Rusia.
> 
> Le pedí disculpas por preguntarle por la calidad de vida en Rusia y más aún que me lo demostrara, su madre era una funcionaria rasa y su padre conductor de trenes, tienen un piso pequeño de 68 m2 en Moscú magnificamente decorado, una casa de campo a las afueras de Moscú preciosa es poco, pero lo que me impresionó fue la residencia de ancianos donde reside desde hace 2 años su padre, como un hotel de 5 estrellas y de impresión la piscina olímpica , corto para no aburrir, el caso es que la calidad de vida en Moscú es similar a la de Madrid o Barcelona o New York , no hay practicamente paro en todo el país , eso sí los menos preparados y demandados tienen sueldos muy bajos, y en las aldeas y campo la situación es calcada a la España vaciada de aquí . Naturalmente me lo demostró con cientos de fotos y vídeos familiares que además me descubrió las magnificas infraestructuras sociales para el ocio y la cantidad de ofertas del gobierno de cursos y lugares para desarrollarte totalmente gratuitos , edificios increíbles que casi hieren por ostentosos y ricos, fotos con esa nieve que les acompaña que parecen diamantes , paísajes increible de belleza y singuralidad a mis ojos.
> 
> ...



He estado en Rusia y tu post está lleno de falsedades.


----------



## Seronoser (10 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Increible...



Por cierto, que ya os lo dije el otro día, la gasolina está más barata que antes de la guerra.


----------



## vyk (10 Mar 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Algo relevante es que toda esa miseria que todos hemos visto en documentales en ricas y grandes ciudades de EEUU de gente sin casa viviendo en las calles miserablamente, no se da en Rusia.



Ja!


----------



## Loignorito (10 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pero si es que es absurdo lo que están haciendo, ya es pasarse de frenada, es una guerra economica de todas todas, de Occidente contra Rusia y las guerras economicas terminan en guerras de las de verdad.
> Luego los lloros...



No necesariamente. No te extrañe que el objetivo final de USA sea mantener la relación Rusia-Europa como la anterior URSS-Europa. Con eso ya ganan posiciones en economía y esto creo que es obvio.


----------



## amcxxl (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Rudi Rocker (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Bulldozerbass (10 Mar 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


>



Llo en kuanto beo la primera K dejo de leher...


----------



## Mabuse (10 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Izquierda Española, nunca la caga sola:



Si hay algo peor que los nazis o los comunistas son los comunistas-nazis.


----------



## Seronoser (10 Mar 2022)

[QUOTE="Debunker, post: 39611677, member: 25999"

Con lo de la plandemia , ella llegó a la conclusión que Putín era uno más de la agenda occidental por la imposición de la vacuna y las restricciones del covid y yo comienzo a tener dudas sobre Putin , solo comienzo, porque no entiendo el momento en que esto de Ucrania se ha producido, justo cuando la agenda 2030 no ha conseguido su gol con la plandemia , o sea que le qued
[/QUOTE]


Tu post es más falso que el Doctorado de Cum Fraude.
No sabía que la vacuna era obligatoria en Moscú...y mira que yo vivo aquí    
Por no hablar de lo de las restricciones...joder, si no he llevado ni mascarilla en 2 años...

En fin, a ver si es que se trata de otra Rusia...la que está en tu imaginación...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Mar 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


>



Tanta K huele a porro y a falta de higiene.


----------



## Debunker (10 Mar 2022)

vyk dijo:


> Ja!



Tan fácil como demostrarlo , si existe seguro que hay vídeos aunque sean de móviles


----------



## John Orfidahl (10 Mar 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Ayer pasé 5 horas hablando con una amiga rusa, casada con español y con un hijo de 7 años que es un cerebrito, entre otras cosas habla español, ruso e inglés perfectos hasta el asombro. Por supuesto es genética de la madre, el padre español es un zopenco de pro, yo no entiendo como esa mujer, muy guapa además, puede compartir vida con ese trozo de carne con ojos. Desde la plandemia no la había visto , ella va dos veces al año a Rusia.
> 
> Le pedí disculpas por preguntarle por la calidad de vida en Rusia y más aún que me lo demostrara, su madre era una funcionaria rasa y su padre conductor de trenes, tienen un piso pequeño de 68 m2 en Moscú magnificamente decorado, una casa de campo a las afueras de Moscú preciosa es poco, pero lo que me impresionó fue la residencia de ancianos donde reside desde hace 2 años su padre, como un hotel de 5 estrellas y de impresión la piscina olímpica , corto para no aburrir, el caso es que la calidad de vida en Moscú es similar a la de Madrid o Barcelona o New York , no hay practicamente paro en todo el país , eso sí los menos preparados y demandados tienen sueldos muy bajos, y en las aldeas y campo la situación es calcada a la España vaciada de aquí . Naturalmente me lo demostró con cientos de fotos y vídeos familiares que además me descubrió las magnificas infraestructuras sociales para el ocio y la cantidad de ofertas del gobierno de cursos y lugares para desarrollarte totalmente gratuitos , edificios increíbles que casi hieren por ostentosos y ricos, fotos con esa nieve que les acompaña que parecen diamantes , paísajes increible de belleza y singuralidad a mis ojos.
> 
> ...



El pib de Rusia es similar al de España con el triple de habitantes. La mayoria de rusos viven con lo justo. Se vive mejor en españa de parado que trabajando en un trabajo sin formacion en rusia.


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Que coman pasteles



maria antonieta enseñanos las tetas


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Aqui, es que no tengo coche



ya tardas en robar uno


----------



## pepetemete (10 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Como en la logia


----------



## Zappa (10 Mar 2022)

Desde la barrera, y sin haber estado tan atento en los últimos días (la vida y esas cosas), diría que esto no marcha como quería Putin.

Me explico: Un hecho consumado tipo conquista en 72-96 horas hubiera funcionado. Era lo que imagino se esperaban (y a mi me la colaron), que los Ucranianos iban a soltar el rifle a la primera de cambio y para cuando el resto del mundo reaccionase, ya no habría nada que hacer.

La OTAN está siendo muy cuidadosa de NO atacar o soliviantar a Putin, que se está desangrando (llamemos a las cosas por su nombre) en esta guerra, que parece que va para muy largo.

A nivel "medios" (propaganda), Occidente lo tiene ganado. He estado liado estos días, viendo y hablando con mucha gente, y, aunque sea un apoyo performativo, la gran mayoría de la gente apoya a Ucrania y va contra Putin. Serán NPCs y todo lo que queráis, pero mueven el mundo igual que el resto, y aunque solo sean mierdas en redes sociales, algo cala.

Aunque Putin gane el territorio, me temo que le va a salir bastante caro de mantener. A nosotros (léase Europa), nos saldrá también bastante caro en nuestras economías, pero a Putin le han dado un toque:

*"Tu petróleo no es el único del planeta, y si hace falta, nos metemos en la cama con Venezuela e Irán para que te vayas ATPC"*

Las sanciones estarán haciendo mella. No se crea un corralito de divisas y se empieza a expropiar empresas (Rusia propone nacionalizar las fábricas extranjeras que cierren sus puertas | TrikoobaNews.com) porque se nade en dinero, sino más bien lo contrario.

Creo que se ha empantanado, y que esto ya no sale a favor de Putin de ninguna de las maneras. Aunque gane el territorio, mantenerlo es caro. Y China no parece estar muy contenta con el bochinche. No creo que renuncien al comercio con la Unión Europea y con EEUU si la cosa se pone seria.

Temo que le hayan hecho la jugarreta, precisamente sus "aliados". A sabiendas de que una Rusia soberana y fuerte controlará sus recursos (que China necesita desesperadamente), habrán dicho: 

*"Si gana, bien para nosotros, porque comerciamos con él en exclusiva. Y si pierde, mejor aún para nosotros, porque sus riquezas ya no tendrán el nivel de protección que tenían, y las podremos sacar a mejor precio negociando con lo que quede."*

Parece que no todos los rusos están contentos con lo que está haciendo el Zar, por otro lado.

No termino de verlo. 
Aunque como digo no lo he podido seguir tan de cerca, es una percepción más que otra cosa.


----------



## Harman (10 Mar 2022)

El subcomité aduanero ruso decidió prohibir la exportación de azúcar y cereales de Rusia a los países de la UE hasta el 31 de agosto

(En ese momento se someterá a otra revisión)


----------



## amcxxl (10 Mar 2022)

AL parecer el norte del Oblast de Kherson, en la margen derecha (oeste del Dniepr) estaria liberado y con el practicamente todo el oblast


----------



## Subliminal& (10 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> La debacle rusa ya es Vox Populi, Putin tiene que implorarle una salida honrosa a Zelensky, la que sea, cualquier cosa y, aun si creo que ya es inevitable la guerra civil en Rusia.
> 
> ES POS



la debacle la llevas en tu cabeza  menudas pajas mentales os hacéis


----------



## ferrys (10 Mar 2022)

Mariupol ahora.


----------



## Magick (10 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> a ver que armamento tienes tu ya sabes cuchillos de cocinar afilados, navajas pal bocadillo, sable del bisabuelo, bayoneta del CETME, contestame dame tu listado


----------



## Dula (10 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Es el país anfitrión. La bienvenida ha sido igual en todos.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (10 Mar 2022)

EL TIO SAM


----------



## Harman (10 Mar 2022)

Estados Unidos no tiene intención de enviar tropas a Ucrania aunque se utilicen allí armas no convencionales - Casa Blanca


----------



## Zhukov (10 Mar 2022)

He visto el recuento de bajas del enemigo del ejército de Donetsk, de las fuerzas cercadas en Volnovakha

Las he sumado a las de una entrada anterior

Pérdidas de las fuerzas ucranianas en el territorio de la RPD el 10 de marzo.

489 bajas más entre muertos y heridos el día 9

207 muertos 282 heridos el día de ayer, casi todos de una nueva brigada la 12. que ha perdido más de 300 hombres en un día.

Sigue llamando mucho la atención la proporción tan elevada de muertos, no se rinden.


Bajas del enemigo a día 10

95 Brigada- 68 muertos y 89 heridos
25 Brigada Aerotransportada 63 muertos y 85 heridos
56 Brigada – 79 muertos y 106 heridos.
54 Brigada -119 muertos y 126 heridos.
53 Brigada – 232 muertos incluido el comandante de la brigada, y 215 heridos

36 Brigada Infantería de Marina; 209 muertos y 221 heridos

12 Brigada 125 muertos y 199 heridos

Total: 895 muertos, 1041 heridos, 1.115 prisioneros, para un total de 3051 bajas,

PD: Y esto es sólo un sector del frente. Los ukros deben estar sufriendo entre mil y dos mil bajas al día. Ya van por las 20.000


----------



## Seronoser (10 Mar 2022)

Día 11 y Xavier Colás sigue sin aparecer por El Mundo...
Le he dejado un mensaje por Twitter, a ver si es que se ha puesto pachucho el muy hijo de puta.


----------



## Subliminal& (10 Mar 2022)

La de Lamepollas Otanicos que estoy metiendo en el ignore, lamepollas que llevan hasta 16 años aquí 

más tontos y no nacen los pobres


----------



## Bulldozerbass (10 Mar 2022)

A Kamala le preguntan qué va a hacer para apoyar a los refugiados ucranianos y se parte la polla como buena loca psicópata que es, y el otro Bartolo que tiene menos luces que un barco pirata en vez de mantener la compostura también le entra la risa floja. 

Fatal, Duda, una de cal y otra de arena.


----------



## Harman (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Arraki (10 Mar 2022)

Podemos vernos en la tesitura de que los ciudadanos de los países no alienados terminen haciendo boicot a las empresas que están saliendo de Rusia?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> ya tardas en robar uno



Mira, yo recuerdo cuando era joven y jugaba en la calle (como suena de viejo esto ja,ja)
Se robaban coches sí, pero se robaba gasolina de los depósitos de los coches y ruedas.....volvemos a eso.


----------



## mmm (10 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> He visto el recuento de bajas del enemigo del ejército de Donetsk, de las fuerzas cercadas en Volnovakha
> 
> En una entrada anterior
> 
> ...



Crees que firmarán un acuerdo en breve?


----------



## Debunker (10 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> [QUOTE="Debunker, post: 39611677, member: 25999"
> 
> Con lo de la plandemia , ella llegó a la conclusión que Putín era uno más de la agenda occidental por la imposición de la vacuna y las restricciones del covid y yo comienzo a tener dudas sobre Putin , solo comienzo, porque no entiendo el momento en que esto de Ucrania se ha producido, justo cuando la agenda 2030 no ha conseguido su gol con la plandemia , o sea que le qued




Tu post es más falso que el Doctorado de Cum Fraude.
No sabía que la vacuna era obligatoria en Moscú...y mira que yo vivo aquí   
Por no hablar de lo de las restricciones...joder, si no he llevado ni mascarilla en 2 años...

En fin, a ver si es que se trata de otra Rusia...la que está en tu imaginación...
[/QUOTE]

Yo no vivo ni he vivido en Rusia, me alegra que me digas eso, voy a enviarlo a mi amiga para que me lo aclare, no creas que a mí me dejó dudas porque ni ella ni su hijo se han vacunado y yo me preguntaba como pudieron viajar a Rusia en enero y volver , pero se me pasó. 

Por lo demás entiendo que dudes de mi historia, como para creer en alguien está la cosa, yo también dudaría, solo una cosa tengo cierta , todo esto es planificado , mi percepción es que Rusia es un muro para el NOM , por eso sigo creyendo en Putin , China será la reinona de la agenda globalista para la cual el principal gol es reducir la población a través de diferentes proyectos y la que quede estará tan corrompida que si intenta levantarse se caerá a pedazos, en eso sí que, me gustaría vuestras opiniones.


----------



## Zhukov (10 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> AL parecer el norte del Oblast de Kherson, en la margen derecha (oeste del Dniepr) estaria liberado y con el practicamente todo el oblast



Ahora la pregunta es ¿los rusos se dirigirán al este hacia el puente de Zaporozhe pasando por Nikopol? ¿O seguirán al norte hacia Krivoy Rog?

¿Y qué hacen los rusos acumulando columnas al oeste de Kiev? ¿Darán el asalto a la capital o irán al oeste o al sur?


----------



## Antiparticula (10 Mar 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Como en la logia



Que irresponsables. Sin distancia y sin mascarilla.


----------



## Mabuse (10 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> bajada de precios en aliexpress
> 
> Mallas de Yoga sin costuras ajustadas de cintura alta negras de nuevo estilo a la moda para mujer (alibaba.com)



¿El relleno se paga aparte o va incluído? Esa ropa no es de mi estilo, pero podría hacer un apaño con la chica que lleva dentro.


----------



## Azrael_II (10 Mar 2022)

Gana las elecciones el político surCoreano que propone una jornada laboral de hasta 24 h durante 5 días o 17 horas sin librar al dis


----------



## el violador de mentes (10 Mar 2022)

John Orfidahl dijo:


> El pib de Rusia es similar al de España con el triple de habitantes. La mayoria de rusos viven con lo justo. Se vive mejor en españa de parado que trabajando en un trabajo sin formacion en rusia.



El mantra del "pib de Rusia" falla porque el PIB no sirve para comparar países, es una magnitud macroeconómica que mide lo que se gasta (el equivalente en dólares) por bienes y servicios, no se tiene en cuenta la calidad de éstos bienes y servicios, ni la calidad de vida.

Por ejemplo, la misma operación dental en EEUU cuesta 30 veces más que en Rusia, un tren de cercanías en Inglaterra se refleja igual que un tren de alta velocidad en Japón, etc.


----------



## Araco (10 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> A Kamala le preguntan qué va a hacer para apoyar a los refugiados ucranianos y se parte la polla como buena loca psicópata que es, y el otro Bartolo que tiene menos luces que un barco pirata en vez de mantener la compostura también le entra la risa floja.
> 
> Fatal, Duda, una de cal y otra de arena.



Se la pela todo, les hablan de guerra y es como si les hablaran de la lacaya sacando a cagar al perro. Ya lo dijo Tucker Carlson, nos estamos metiendo en un berenjenal de la ostia con lo de la frontera de Ucrania mientras a nuestro país entran ilegales como si nada bajo el amparo del bobierno.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (10 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> A Kamala le preguntan qué va a hacer para apoyar a los refugiados ucranianos y se parte la polla como buena loca psicópata que es, y el otro Bartolo que tiene menos luces que un barco pirata en vez de mantener la compostura también le entra la risa floja.
> 
> Fatal, Duda, una de cal y otra de arena.




*Se saco la polla y los mato a todos. Karmelo es así.*


----------



## Zhukov (10 Mar 2022)

mmm dijo:


> Crees que firmarán un acuerdo en breve?



No, yo creo que Ucrania es sencillamente ingobernable con la chusma que tienen, van a tener que ocupar tres cuartos del país y poner una administración rusa, o dividirlo en varias republiquetas por el principio de divide y vencerás.

Que Ucrania es muy rica si se administra bien, y en estas condiciones de guerra económica, si Rusia controla los recursos de Ucrania tiene más capacidad de presión sobre Europa.

Zelensky es una marioneta y ya no manda nada, es inútil negociar con él, o con los oligarcas locales, yo si fuera Putin simplemente me anexionaba toda la Ucrania interesante y sólo dejaba un despojo al oeste


----------



## Seronoser (10 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> He visto el recuento de bajas del enemigo del ejército de Donetsk, de las fuerzas cercadas en Volnovakha
> 
> En una entrada anterior
> 
> ...



Buenas noticias, así se limpia de verdad el ejército ucraniano.


----------



## Mabuse (10 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Una pésima planificación energética que otrora se llamó pobreza energética, hoy se disfraza como un acto de buena conciencia, una acción revolucionaria contra el tirano.



Y luego nos preguntamos porqué la literatura española es cada día más pobre y ridícula. Para que te publiquen ya no basta con dejar de lado los principios, ahora se exige al menos una donación de medio cerebro.


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Ahora la pregunta es ¿los rusos se dirigirán al este hacia el puente de Zaporozhe pasando por Nikopol? ¿O seguirán al norte hacia Krivoy Rog?
> 
> ¿Y qué hacen los rusos acumulando columnas al oeste de Kiev? ¿Darán el asalto a la capital o irán al oeste o al sur?



Tiene valor militar Kiev más allá del político (cuando ya no es la capital de facto)? Cuantos recursos cuesta mantener todas esas tropas ahí atrincheradas y fijas y alimentar a su población?


----------



## Feyerabend (10 Mar 2022)

el violador de mentes dijo:


> El mantra del "pib de Rusia" falla porque el PIB no sirve para comparar países, es una magnitud macroeconómica que mide lo que se gasta (el equivalente en dólares) por bienes y servicios, no se tiene en cuenta la calidad de éstos bienes y servicios, ni la calidad de vida.
> 
> Por ejemplo, la misma operación dental en EEUU cuesta 30 veces más que en Rusia, un tren de cercanías en Inglaterra se refleja igual que un tren de alta velocidad en Japón, etc.



Acabas de descubrir el PIB por paridad adquisitiva. Enhorabuena.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (10 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Gana las elecciones el político surCoreano que propone una jornada laboral de hasta 24 h durante 5 días o 17 horas sin librar al dis



¡¡¡¡A eslomarse!!!!

Ya vale de trabajar a media jornada.


----------



## hartman (10 Mar 2022)

¿Steven Seagal lucha con las fuerzas especiales rusas en la invasión de Ucrania?


Un supuesto tuit de CNN alertaba que que “las agencias de inteligencia de todo el mundo” lo habían visto sobre el terreno




www.larazon.es




ya no saben que inventar.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (10 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> No, yo creo que Ucrania es sencillamente ingovernable con la chusma que tienen, van a tener que ocupar tres cuartos del país y poner una administración rusa, o dividirlo en varias republiquetas por el principio de divide y vencerás.
> 
> Que Ucrania es muy rica si se administra bien, y en estas condiciones de guerra económica, si Rusia controla los recursos de Ucrania tiene más capacidad de presión sobre Europa.
> 
> Zelensky es una marioneta y ya no manda nada, es inútil negociar con él, o los oligarcas locales, yo simplemente me anexionaba toda la Ucrania interesante y sólo dejaba un despojo al oeste



¿Puigdemont insaid?

Digo porque él también pensaba anexionarse Aragón y Valencia así por las buenas XDXD.


----------



## Mabuse (10 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Pues taza y media.
> 
> 
> *Rusia propone nacionalizar las fábricas extranjeras que cierren sus puertas
> ...



El que se fue a Sevilla perdió su silla.


----------



## el violador de mentes (10 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Tiene valor militar Kiev más allá del político (cuando ya no es la capital de facto)? Cuantos recursos cuesta mantener todas esas tropas ahí atrincheradas y fijas y alimentar a su población?



Rusia no tiene escasez de combustible o de alimentos, si es por eso pueden estar el tiempo que quieran.


----------



## amcxxl (10 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Ahora la pregunta es ¿los rusos se dirigirán al este hacia el puente de Zaporozhe pasando por Nikopol? ¿O seguirán al norte hacia Krivoy Rog?
> 
> ¿Y qué hacen los rusos acumulando columnas al oeste de Kiev? ¿Darán el asalto a la capital o irán al oeste o al sur?



esta mañana habia un post que decia algo de los rusos cerca de Krivoy Rog

ten en cuenta que la confirmacion de las liberaciones va con retraso, la vanguardia y los exploradores, como es logico no se reportan, el enemigo escucha

lo fundamental es liquidar el grueso de las fuerzas en Donbass y esperar que los demas grupos aislados que sin logistica, municion ni viveres vayan cayendo como fruta madura

a los habitantes de Kiev, les dejaran disfrutar una temporada del regimen que ellos han votado, se lo merecen

hay que ir creando mas Republicas Populares en el sudeste cuya milicia popular aguante el terreno liberado y permita avanzar al ejercito ruso con seguridad


----------



## John Nash (10 Mar 2022)

Rusia abandona el Consejo de Europa por su "hostilidad": "Caminan hacia la destrucción"


La salida "implica la denuncia simultánea de la Carta del Consejo de Europa y el Convenio Europeo de Derechos Humanos", explica el vicepresidente del Consejo de la Federación rusa




www.elconfidencial.com





los países de la Unión Europea y la OTAN que son hostiles a Moscú *"continúan su camino hacia la destrucción*" de esta institución "y del espacio humanitario y legal común europeo", según ha anunciado este jueves el ministerio de Exteriores ruso en comunicado.


El ministerio también asegura que esta institución, destinada a promover la cooperación de los estados europeos, se ha convertido en un espacio donde se escuchan "cánticos sobre la *superioridad y la fanfarronería de Occidente*".


"Que disfruten interactuando entre ellos, sin Rusia”, señaló el ministerio, según la agencia rusa.


----------



## ProfeInsti (10 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Día 11 y Xavier Colás sigue sin aparecer por El Mundo...
> Le he dejado un mensaje por Twitter, a ver si es que se ha puesto pachucho el muy hijo de puta.



Ese es el que decía hace 10 días en portada del diario El Mundo que Kiev había sido tomado por el ejercito ruso.
Supongo que estará despedido!


----------



## Subliminal& (10 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Y luego nos preguntamos porqué la literatura española es cada día más pobre y ridícula. Para que te publiquen ya no basta con dejar de lado los principios, ahora se exige al menos una donación de medio cerebro.



La Carmen Chaparro, la putita esa medio enferma de Ela, me cago en todos sus muertos, a ver si la violan 3 moros a esa zorra


----------



## pemebe (10 Mar 2022)

Analizando el articulo del Pais sobre el bombardeo de la Maternidad y el Hospital Infantil.

*Una maternidad y un hospital infantil *en la asediada ciudad de Mariupol (en la costa del mar de Azov, al sureste, 446.000 habitantes) sufrieron este miércoles un *brutal bombardeo*. El ataque se produjo durante el alto el fuego pactado por Kiev y Moscú para que miles de personas atrapadas en la urbe, en una situación crítica, pudieran salir por los corredores humanitarios. El presidente de Ucrania, Volodímir Zelenski, ha responsabilizado a Moscú de la “atrocidad”. “*Hay niños, personas bajo los escombros*”, ha afirmado en sus redes sociales. “¿Hasta cuándo el mundo será cómplice ignorando el terror?”, ha añadido. “¡Europeos! No podrán decir que no vieron lo que les pasó a los ucranios, a los residentes de Mariupol”, ha subrayado Zelenski, que ha asegurado que más de 35.000 personas fueron evacuadas ayer a través de los corredores humanitarios. Según ha informado este jueves la municipalidad de Mariupol en Telegram, *al menos tres personas han muerto, entre ellas, una niña. El primer balance cifraba en 17 las personas heridas, principalmente miembros del personal del hospital.* El Kremlin ha asegurado que las fuerzas rusas no disparan contra objetivos civiles. El alcalde de la ciudad del sureste del país ha asegurado que han fallecido 1.200 personas desde que se iniciara el asedio a esta ciudad hace ya nueve días. 

Supongamos que es verdad. Los rusos han bombardeado una maternidad y un hospital infantil.

*Brutal Bombardeo: Han muerto (datos ucros 3 personas y 17 heridas).* 

Entonces esto que es: 
https://elpais.com › diario › 1999 › 05 › 04 › portada › 925768802_850215.html

Es más si solo hay 20 personas afectadas (entre muertos y heridos), viendo las imagenes (con todos los cristales destrozados y el hospital destrozado por dentro), siendo la mayoria de las personas heridas miembros del personal eso significa que el hospital estaba practicamente vacio. Y eso sorprende más pues teoricamente han muerto 1200 personas y habra miles de heridos que tendran que atender.

Zelensky dice que hay gente bajo los escombros y lo unico que se ve en los videos es una ambulancia (ni un misero camion de bomberos intentando sacar a las personas bajo los escobros.

PD. Segun la ONU a dia 7 de marzo el numero de muertos civiles totales en todas las zonas alcanzaba la cifra de 408. Eso querria decir que la mayoria de los muertos son militares.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (10 Mar 2022)

Todo el mundo sale de su mamá
Menos ciertos clones y la progenie asexual
Los Nazis no perdieron la guerra (x2) (paper clip x2)
Sólo se mudaron de Europa para América
Y el tío Sam los acaparó, les dio trabajo y los animó
Pa que siguieran ingeniando como moderarnos.
Quieren convertirte en enemigo de la tierra (x2)
Hermana mayor será la naturaleza
Salven el planeta y el humano pa la mie***
¡No! ¡Sí! ¡No! ¡Sí!
Total corporativismo
Apócrifo terrorismo
Risueño pos-moderno neofascismo
En un gentil totalitarismo
Atropellos, grandes mentiras
Un mundo de crimen y unas cuantas enigmas
Esa es la orden del día
¡Hécate, Diana y la virgen María! (x2)
y el hombre ácrata y el hombre ingenuo
serán devorados por el orden posmoderno
yo no sé ques verdad pero sé ques mentira
esta cárcel ubicua es una falacia maligna
mitad animal mitad extraterrestre
somos simios con ADN demente
simios con ADN de mente
híbridos con potencial emergente
no le tengas miedo a las serpientes
sé tú mismo y usa tu mente
globalización, homogenización,
para un mejor control
miedo demagogos con propaganda
¿Deseas esas papas agrandadas?
¿No te gusta algo hasta que ves su marca?
¿No crees en Dios pero sí en la ciencia pagana?
No debe haber ayuda para el hijo de la viuda
Por monopolizar las verdades ocultas
Nació con la ilustración
Creció con mucha revolución
Y ahora vemos la revelación
De cómo emprende su sujeción
Con su reinado de fausta opresión
La perspectiva de Russell ya es realidad.
La dictadura científica acaba de empezar (x3)
La dictadura final se acaba de instaurar
Gobierno mundial, reducción poblacional
Nuevo orden mundial, nueva era feudal
Tú no causas el calentamiento global,
Que tú no causa el calentamiento global
Porque es un proceso natural
A causa de actividad solar
No me cobren por exhalar
No me maten por respirar
Facebook es tu carpeta digital
Dile adiós a tu privacidad
Cámaras aquí, cámaras allá
Cámaras alante cámaras atrás
Amenazas confabuladas
Pandemias orquestadas
Desastres no tan naturales (HAARP)
En mercados artificiales
¡invasión extraterrestre!
El futuro no será como el presente
Pues habrán nuevos cuentos sin precedentes
En un planeta con naciones impotentes
Club de Roma, comisión trilateral
El fondo monetario internacional
Chatman House y el CFR
El Banco Mundial y la Reserva Federal
Bilderberg y las Naciones Unidas
A todos les encantan las ideas globalistas
Unión Europea, unión Africana
Unión del pacífico, unión americana (¡Wu!)
En el norte como en el sur
NAFTA en esteroides y el UNASUR
Se está consolidando tu esclavitud
Tecno-vasallaje pa la multitud
Todo será instantáneo no habrá lentitud
Sólo un mundo feliz y una raza sin virtud
Estás abdicando a tu libertad
A cambio de idioteces y subsistencia digital
A cambio de miedo en un régimen mundial
A cambio ‘e mercancías y singularidad
A cambio de abulia en una nueva sociedad
La dictadura científica acaba de empezar (x2)
La sociedad pos-industrial acaba de cambiar
Falacias neo-maltusianas
En tecnocracias infrahumanas
La ciencia con su idiosincrasia
Hará de ti una especie exacta
Con el pragmatismo, transhumanismo
El fanatismo del ambientalismo
Darwinismo, fetichismos
Fármacos y consumismo
Ciencia sin amor es una anatema demoníaca
Sexo sin amor es una anatema demoníaca
Nuestro paraíso está llenándose de caca
Despierta ahora o permuta con la masa
Porque los demonios sí existen
Son bien listos y son reptiles
Tienen puertas y no es un chiste
El querer saber aún persiste
Al-Quaeda es la CIA
Ver un unicornio es como ver un terrorista (¿qué?)
Ver un unicornio es como ver un terrorista (¿qué?)
Pronto, todos, seremos terroristas
Embrutecimiento sistemático
Pa que consumas como un maniático
Igual de reemplazable que un neumático
Estoy rodeado de lunáticos
No eres un ser independiente
Ya no eres un ser independiente
Sino eres un recurso humano
Desde que estás en primer grado
Porque la escuela no es para educar
Es para transmutar tu identidad
Para manipular tu individualidad
Para condicionar tu realidad
Y para purgar tu originalidad
Pa que seas un peonsito más
Masificación de la instrucción
Juventud en una línea de producción
Destruye tu televisor (x2)
Tú eres más que un consumidor
Levántate y bótate el control
Jueces puercos profesores
Padres curas dictadores
Paradigmas opresores
Extraterrestres manipuladores
Ilotas trabajadores
Chips en tus interiores
De derecha o de izquierda
Moderado o de extrema
Todo es la misma mie*** (x2)
marxismo o neoliberalismo
Comunismo o capitalismo
En fin son elites haciendo lo mismo
Usando la ciencia en nombre de un ismo
Para enristrarte por los siglos de los siglos de los siglos de los siglos de los siglos de los siglos de los siglos de los siglos de los siglos de los siglos de los siglos de los siglos de los siglos de los siglos
La dictadura científica acaba de empezar (x4)


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

Artilleros rusos preparan artillería guiada 3OF39 Krasnopol de 152 mm para disparar contra vehículos blindados ucranianos cerca de Kiev


----------



## Debunker (10 Mar 2022)

John Orfidahl dijo:


> El pib de Rusia es similar al de España con el triple de habitantes. La mayoria de rusos viven con lo justo. Se vive mejor en españa de parado que trabajando en un trabajo sin formacion en rusia.



A mi lo del PIB me parece un chiste, tengo un PIB de un billón de € y debo 1,5 Billones de € de deuda externa y si añado la interna debo 2 billones y pico.


----------



## delhierro (10 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> hay que ir creando mas Republicas Populares en el sudeste cuya milicia popular aguante el terreno liberado y permita avanzar al ejercito ruso con seguridad



Ahí es donde cojea el plan de Putin. Sin dejar claro que plan hay para el despues, los prorrusos son muy reacios a salir. LLevan 8 años de represión y los más valientes o murieron o se exiliaron. Parece que una parte de estos ultimos si esta volviendo a Lugansk y Donestk pero claro saben que ahí los nazis no van a volver.


----------



## amcxxl (10 Mar 2022)

John Orfidahl dijo:


> El pib de Rusia es similar al de España con el triple de habitantes. La mayoria de rusos viven con lo justo. Se vive mejor en españa de parado que trabajando en un trabajo sin formacion en rusia.



evidentemente, porque Europa es un continente parasito que roba al resto del mundo (aka "globalizacion", mercantilismo colonialista de toda la vida)

ahora los paises productores nos ajustaran las cuentas y nos llevaremos una hostia de realidad


----------



## Sr Julian (10 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Son de la misma logia masona, segurante el frances estara encantado que les demos Ceuta y Melilla a los moros y les compremos sus armas.
HAy que ser basura para fiarse de un gabacho.


----------



## el violador de mentes (10 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Rusia abandona el Consejo de Europa por su "hostilidad": "Caminan hacia la destrucción"
> 
> 
> La salida "implica la denuncia simultánea de la Carta del Consejo de Europa y el Convenio Europeo de Derechos Humanos", explica el vicepresidente del Consejo de la Federación rusa
> ...



Les tiene que dar un placer a los rusos dar el portazo a los otanistas, como cuando se bloquea a los pro-OTAN del foro cuando repiten los mantras del telediario.


----------



## pgas (10 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Trump: "La incompetencia de Obama y Biden obligó a Rusia a acercarse a China. No deberían haber sido empujados a los brazos uno del otro, pero eso es exactamente lo que se hizo. Ahora Irán se ha unido a este grupo, y todo esto es mortal".*




le dijo la sartén al cazo,

vamos a ver, ese incompetente durante todo su mandato se dedicó a pinchar a Rusia, incluso armando a Ucrania, algo que no hizo ni Obama,


25. Atacar los intereses del gas ruso

Trump ha estado amenazando a Alemania con sanciones y el retiro de tropas si continúa apoyando un gasoducto de Rusia llamado Nord Stream 2.











25 Times Trump Has Been Dangerously Hawkish On Russia


Caitlin Johnstone discredits a CNN listicle on Trump's "softness" towards Moscow. In fact, she writes, the U.S. president has actually been consistently reckless towards Moscow, with zero resistance from either party. By Caitlin Johnstone CaitlinJohnstone.com CNN has published a fascinatingly m




consortiumnews.com






no creo que nadie en Rusia, China, y menos en Iran, eche de menos al payaso bravucón


----------



## John Nash (10 Mar 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> A mi lo del PIB me parece un chiste, tengo un PIB de un billón de € y debo 1,5 Billones de € de deuda externa y si añado la interna debo 2 billones y pico.



Y además me lo apunto como PIB. 
Si desapareciera Europa, el resto del mundo ni se enteraría. Quizá ese es el plan usano.


----------



## arriqui (10 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La película de Oliver Stone "Ucrania en llamas" con visión histórica que condujo a la situación actual.
> Los medios occidentales lo están prohibiendo activamente:



Ya lo borraron... Pero aquí hay otra copia


Empieza en minuto 8


----------



## el violador de mentes (10 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Ahí es donde cojea el plan de Putin. Sin dejar claro que plan hay para el despues, los prorrusos son muy reacios a salir. LLevan 8 años de represión y los más valientes o murieron o se exiliaron. Parece que una parte de estos ultimos si esta volviendo a Lugansk y Donestk pero claro saben que ahí los nazis no van a volver.



El plan es forzar la neutralidad, desmilitarización y la desnazificación de Ucrania; prohibición de partidos nazis, de la glorificación de stefan bandera y del nazismo en general.

Que a la población ucraniana no le guste da igual, Rusia va a imponer esa situación por la fuerza de las armas, y que salga el sol por antequera.


----------



## PutoNWO (10 Mar 2022)

Voy a empezar a hacer murales con Wanted de todos los actores que están saliendo Ucronazis. Ellos quieren jugar, vamos a jugar


----------



## Remequilox (10 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Durante las dos semanas de guerra con la Federación Rusa, las pérdidas aproximadas de la economía ucraniana ascendieron a 100.000 millones de dólares, dijo a los medios Oleg Ustenko, asesor presidencial en temas económicos.
> 
> “Según las estimaciones más preliminares que tenemos en nuestra oficina, ya hemos perdido activos (incluso debido a destrucción) de alrededor de $ 100 mil millones. Estas son estimaciones muy aproximadas de lo que ya hemos perdido”, dijo.
> 
> Ustenko también comunicó que la mitad de las empresas en Ucrania tuvieron que cerrar. La otra mitad están operando actualmente al límite de sus capacidades.



Collons!
Y eso lo reconocen fuentes propias.
2/3 del PIB en solo 2 semanas de "_Resistiremos hasta el final o moriremos todos llevándonos los más rusos posibles que podamos!_"
Hacerte la víctima, para movilizar empatías y apoyos, puede ser una táctica adecuada. Pero eso ya entra dentro del abierto derrotismo.

El autor de estas declaraciones es este:


Who We Are | Our People | Oleg Ustenko | SigmaBleyzer



Un impacto tan brutal implica, por ejemplo, que si los 50.000M$ anunciados por Biden fuesen realmente ayuda _cash _realmente dirigida a la reconstrucción de Ucrania, SOLO servirían para reponer la mitad de lo ya destruido.


----------



## amcxxl (10 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> PD. Segun la ONU a dia 7 de marzo el numero de muertos civiles totales en todas las zonas alcanzaba la cifra de 408. Eso querria decir que la mayoria de los muertos son militares.



bueno en Vietnam. USA asesino a 4 o 5 millones de personas, y en Korea se cargo al 20%

pero bueno eran "amarillos" como ellos mismos decian en su propaganda de Hollywood


----------



## El-Mano (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Arraki (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## ProfeInsti (10 Mar 2022)

*El líder de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa Kirill:
“La guerra en Ucrania es correcta porque es contra el ‘lobby’ gay”.*


----------



## John Nash (10 Mar 2022)

China dice que dará una "respuesta firme y contundente" si EE.UU. le impone sanciones por su postura respecto a Rusia y su operativo en Ucrania


Desde el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores chino subrayan que las sanciones "no ayudarán a resolver la cuestión ucraniana".




actualidad.rt.com





China dice que dará una "respuesta firme y contundente" si EE.UU. le impone sanciones por su postura respecto a Rusia y su operativo en Ucrania


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 977567


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Quizás la parte gore deberían dejarla un poco, o por lo menos no ensañarse tanto con los nazis…ese material por las fosas marianas empiezan a ser de pánico. Y eso que por ahí, igual que en veteranos, ya vamos llorados…

Los de la SAS no resisten nada…es una decepción…


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (10 Mar 2022)

El BCE sorprende a los mercados: reduce la compra de deuda y prepara la subida de tipos


Sorpresa del Banco Central Europeo (BCE). La autoridad monetaria de la zona euro ha decidido este jueves adelantar el calendario de reducción de las compras de deuda pública y privada anunciado en diciembre, lo que deja la puerta abierta a que suba los tipos de interés a finales de año o...




www.elperiodico.com





Muy preocupante...


----------



## Harman (10 Mar 2022)

El vídeo fue enviado desde Staromlinovka, donde se acerca el frente de liberación.

En estos momentos, el Frente Nacional de la República Popular de Donetsk está avanzando cerca de Velikonovsilovka y los terroristas de los grupos prohibidos por Rusia Azov y Sector Derecho están masacrando a los civiles antes de retirarse.

t.me/anna_news/24137


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

Un soldado de la Milicia Popular de la RPD con un lanzagranadas anti-búnker M141 BDM estadounidense capturado (SMAW-D)


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Un soldado de la Milicia Popular de la RPD con un lanzagranadas anti-búnker M141 BDM estadounidense capturado (SMAW-D)
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 977610



Pueden revenderlo en los suburbios de París…esos compran de todo por la web profunda.


----------



## delhierro (10 Mar 2022)

el violador de mentes dijo:


> El plan es forzar la neutralidad, desmilitarización y la desnazificación de Ucrania; prohibición de partidos nazis, de la glorificación de stefan bandera y del nazismo en general.
> 
> Que a la población ucraniana no le guste da igual, Rusia va a imponer esa situación por la fuerza de las armas, y que salga el sol por antequera.



Vale eso ya se lo he oido a Putin ¿ que significa ? ¿ les vale mismo gobierno y una paz firmada ? ¿ van a derribar el gobierno y a convocar elecciones ? ¿ van a anexionarse ciertas regiones ? Si no van a hacer algo de esto, no pueden contar con apoyo popular.

Con cosas difusas, incluso sus partidarios no va a correr el riesgo de apoyar y quedarse luego en territorio enemigo como paso en 2014. Estan bajo gente que ata a los disidentes a las farolas y los azota, o que los tortura y mata despues por "traidores" sin juicio , sin proceso aunque sea amañado.


----------



## César Borgia (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Arraki (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Eneko Aritza (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (10 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Y además me lo apunto como PIB.
> Si desapareciera Europa, el resto del mundo ni se enteraría. Quizá ese es el plan usano.



lo del PIB es la trampa del mercantilismo colonialista

un pais vende petroleo a 80 dolares el barril (0,5 dolares el litro), su PIB gana 0,5 cada litro

otro pais compra ese petroleo y lo refina y vende el litro de gasolina a 1,5, su PIB es el triple por ese mismo bien tansformado

lo mismo con el gas y los fertilizantes o cualquier otra materia prima

como los paises consumidores sienpre tienen un nivel de precios mayor, tienen mas poder de compra en un mercado global para poder comprar los recursos reales que los paises "ricos" en recursos tienen pero al final no pueden consumir ellos mismos


----------



## Sr Julian (10 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> El gasoil en russia a 0,35 euros y en marruecos a 1 euros... Es el estado amegoo.



En marruecos seguramente el gasoil este subvencionado por el estado, como el pan, la luz, el gas.


----------



## Kreonte (10 Mar 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Ayer pasé 5 horas hablando con una amiga rusa




No te la vas a coger


----------



## César Borgia (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (10 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> evidentemente, porque Europa es un continente parasito que roba al resto del mundo (aka "globalizacion", mercantilismo colonialista de toda la vida)
> 
> ahora los paises productores nos ajustaran las cuentas y nos llevaremos una hostia de realidad



Hombre...comerciar no es robar, dista mucho de eso...
En otras partes del mundo, digo yo, a lo mejor, puede, tal vez, tener algo de importancia la existencia de gobiernos que impiden desarrollarse a su población...

La humanidad necesita globalizarse para sobrevivir, da igual que no queráis ver


----------



## PutoNWO (10 Mar 2022)

Citar con los actores Ucronazis como la puta esa rubia que salía ensangrentada. Ayudadme yo hago el resto


----------



## Sr Julian (10 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



No se que hace esto en este hilo.


----------



## ProfeInsti (10 Mar 2022)

* Cumbre Europea en Versalles: Todos los presidentes de Europa.
* Ucrania destroza una columna de tanques rusos que iban a Kiev.
* Rusia reconoce que se han usado cohetes termobáricos.
* Los rusos, nos piden la rendición y eso no es aceptable.
* Rusia justifica el ataque al hospital de Mariúpol diciendo que era
una instalación militar del Batallón Azov.


----------



## alfonbass (10 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Collons!
> Y eso lo reconocen fuentes propias.
> 2/3 del PIB en solo 2 semanas de "_Resistiremos hasta el final o moriremos todos llevándonos los más rusos posibles que podamos!_"
> Hacerte la víctima, para movilizar empatías y apoyos, puede ser una táctica adecuada. Pero eso ya entra dentro del abierto derrotismo.
> ...



Y todavía hay quien cree que Ucrania no le va a costar la vida a Rusia por este error, porque hijo,no hay otra forma mejor de condenar al ostracismo económico a un país como Rusia, joder, es que hay ser Putin, digo inútil....


----------



## NPI (10 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Se te ve nervioso
> No va todo según lo que pensabas eh?
> Calma, que aún queda mucho por ver hombre, no te vayas



@Seronoser el CM Cesar Borgia es un seguidor COVIDIANO TRAGACIONISTA TOTALITARIO, se vio claramente su actuación en el año 2020. Ahora le toca a él quedar retratado y ridiculizado en este hilo. La patita la asomo el día 3 marzo 2022.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Cumbre Europea en Versalles: Todos los presidentes de Europa.
> * Ucrania destroza una columna de tanques rusos que iban a Kiev.
> * Rusia reconoce que se han usado cohetes termobáricos.
> * Los rusos, nos piden la rendición y eso no es aceptable.
> ...



Toyota se queda en Rusia…


----------



## amcxxl (10 Mar 2022)

el violador de mentes dijo:


> El plan es forzar la neutralidad, desmilitarización y la desnazificación de Ucrania; prohibición de partidos nazis, de la glorificación de stefan bandera y del nazismo en general.
> 
> Que a la población ucraniana no le guste da igual, Rusia va a imponer esa situación por la fuerza de las armas, y que salga el sol por antequera.



el plan es federalizar Ucrania, excretar Galitzia y Volyn y sumar el resto al Estado de la Union, junto con Bielorusia, Rusia y Kazajstan


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (10 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Y además me lo apunto como PIB.
> Si desapareciera Europa, el resto del mundo ni se enteraría. Quizá ese es el plan usano.



El plan usano es que Europa se enemiste con Rusia, porque el armamento, petroleo y las materias primas rusas podrian sustituir perfectamente a las que nos venden ellos.

Alguien se imagina cual seria el poder real (y no de boquilla) de una UE con Rusia dentro?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Mar 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> El plan usano es que Europa se enemiste con Rusia, porque el armamento, petroleo y las materias primas rusas podrian sustituir perfectamente a las que nos venden ellos.
> 
> Alguien se imagina cual seria el poder real (y no de boquilla) de una UE con Rusia dentro?



Eso China ni USA lo quieren…va a ser que no…


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa registra el avance de las tropas de la RPD en 1 kilómetro dentro de los límites de la ciudad de Mariupol desde el lado norte.

Las fuentes informan de fuertes e intensos combates con vehículos blindados y bajas en ambos bandos.

A pesar de los intensos disparos y los intentos enemigos de maniobrar (contraatacar), las unidades de asalto de DPR NM pudieron establecerse en varias posiciones clave.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (10 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El vídeo fue enviado desde Staromlinovka, donde se acerca el frente de liberación.
> 
> En estos momentos, el Frente Nacional de la República Popular de Donetsk está avanzando cerca de Velikonovsilovka y los terroristas de los grupos prohibidos por Rusia Azov y Sector Derecho están masacrando a los civiles antes de retirarse.
> 
> t.me/anna_news/24137



Y cada día que pasa la cosa irá a peor en lo relativo a masacre de civiles rusos.


----------



## amcxxl (10 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hombre...comerciar no es robar, dista mucho de eso...
> En otras partes del mundo, digo yo, a lo mejor, puede, tal vez, tener algo de importancia la existencia de gobiernos que impiden desarrollarse a su población...
> 
> La humanidad necesita globalizarse para sobrevivir, da igual que no queráis ver



anda y no me vendas motos, lo que hay no es comercio, sino pirateria tamsnacional impuesta por la fuerza de las armas

la OMC y la imposicion del dolar es robar a manos llenas


----------



## Peineto (10 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Vino, cagó y se fue al ignore.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (10 Mar 2022)

Parece que los Rusos han apretado el acelerador, esto cada vez tiene peor pinta (porque cada día que pasa queda mas claro que no hay vuelta atrás). Los Nazis van a preparar alguna y EEUU esta esperando algún regalón mas...


----------



## tomasjos (10 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> el plan es federalizar Ucrania, excretar Galitzia y Volyn y sumar el resto al Estado de la Union, junto con Bielorusia, Rusia y Kazajstan



Excretar un poco más, hasta la frontera de Zithomir con Kiev, más o menos. Pero la reconstrucción de la Unión Rusa va a ir por ahi


----------



## Sr Julian (10 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Ya hemos pasao.
Pero este hilo es para la guerra de ucrania no para la política nacional.


----------



## Rafl Eg (10 Mar 2022)

Les están embargando el dinero y las cuentas a cualquier ruso, tenga mucho o poco, aunque viva fuera de rusia, sea apolítico o no. Es un atraco en toda regla.


----------



## porconsiguiente (10 Mar 2022)

No me queda clara una cosa.
¿Las sanciones económicas se la han puesto a Putin o a mi?


----------



## Peineto (10 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Y todavía hay quien cree que Ucrania no le va a costar la vida a Rusia por este error, porque hijo,no hay otra forma mejor de condenar al ostracismo económico a un país como Rusia, joder, es que hay ser Putin, digo inútil....



A cascarla al ignore.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (10 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Parece que los Rusos han apretado el acelerador, esto cada vez tiene peor pinta (porque cada día que pasa queda mas claro que no hay vuelta atrás). Los Nazis van a preparar alguna y EEUU esta esperando algún regalón mas...



A este paso Rusia se va a convertir en el desnazificador desnazificado.


----------



## delhierro (10 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> el plan es federalizar Ucrania, excretar Galitzia y Volyn y sumar el resto al Estado de la Union, junto con Bielorusia, Rusia y Kazajstan



Joder !!! Pues que salga por las TV y se lo grite a los ucranianos !!! Conseguira reclutas, y rendiciones. Con occidente no tiene nada que salvar ya.

En fin, espero que lo haga si ese es el plan.


----------



## ProfeInsti (10 Mar 2022)

* Trudeau: "Putin cometió un grave error y va a perder esta guerra".
* Lavrov ha acusado a EE.UU. de contravenir la convención contra armas biológicas.
* EEUU admite que hay laboratorios biológicos en Ucrania que financia el Pentágono y están bajo peligro.
* Putin: Los pederastas están saliendo de Ukrania a través de los corredores humanitarios.


----------



## ferrys (10 Mar 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> En marruecos seguramente el gasoil este subvencionado por el estado, como el pan, la luz, el gas.



No, sólo en el Sáhara. Allí es bastante más barato.


----------



## Subliminal& (10 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Y cada día que pasa la cosa irá a peor en lo relativo a masacre de civiles rusos.



Los políticos obedecen a los Satanistas, los satanistas quieren muerte y así tuvieron que enviar miles de millones para armas, tienen lo deseado


----------



## Dula (10 Mar 2022)

*Un ejército de miles de piratas informáticos amenaza a Rusia con ataques incesantes*
*Anonymous y otros grupos de ciberactivistas tratan de sabotear las infraestructuras rusas para frenar el impulso de Moscú en la guerra*









Un ejército de miles de piratas informáticos amenaza a Rusia con ataques incesantes


Anonymous y otros grupos de ciberactivistas tratan de sabotear las infraestructuras rusas para frenar el impulso de Moscú en la guerra




elpais.com





A ver si lo consiguen... lo que iba a disfrutar. 
Qué pena que no se pueda sabotear el botón nuclear para dejarlo inoperativo por si al psicópata de Putín le da por hacer una fechoría.


----------



## amcxxl (10 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Excretar un poco más, hasta la frontera de Zithomir con Kiev, más o menos. Pero la reconstrucción de la Unión Rusa va a ir por ahi



bueno ademas un monton de gente del oeste que se instalo en las ciudades del sureste tendra que volverse a sus aldeas

ha habido un desplazamiento de poblacion premeditado oeste-este por parte del regimen de los oligarcas judios ucranianos

Kiev tiene sobre un millon de raguli mas de los que dice el dato oficial de poblacion de Kiev, asi que los que han salido huyendo ya saben les tocaba irse irse huyendo de los Moskali


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

Resultado del ataque con misiles en el aeródromo de Krivoy Rog.


----------



## Harman (10 Mar 2022)

Soldado ruso con un fusil Mosin-Nagant/ Soldado ucraniano con una ametralladora Degtyaryov DP-27​​Armas de la vieja escuela​
Reservistas del segundo escalón de la RPD, no un soldado del ejército ruso


----------



## Sr Julian (10 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> No, sólo en el Sáhara. Allí es bastante más barato.



Muy caro me parece un euro el litro, en marruecos el salario medio creo que son unos 400 euros.


----------



## HurreKin (10 Mar 2022)

Hoy lo veo todo negro... 3 dias sin avances ... que va a hacer Putin? a casa sin resultados? dificil lo veo


----------



## Fígaro (10 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Les están embargando el dinero y las cuentas a cualquier ruso, tenga mucho o poco, aunque viva fuera de rusia, sea apolítico o no. Es un atraco en toda regla.



Gñe gñe los rusos lo aguantan todo, gñe gñe


----------



## Kreonte (10 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Les están embargando el dinero y las cuentas a cualquier ruso, tenga mucho o poco, aunque viva fuera de rusia, sea apolítico o no. Es un atraco en toda regla.



Las sanciones provienen de la UE y de USA a personajes determinados q se sabe que tienen cierta conexión cno el Kremlin, no sé qué tiene que ver un tío random que vive en Centroamérica.


----------



## NPI (10 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Así actúan los perros otanistas , señalando y poniendo en la picota pública a todo aquel que no comulga con su discurso único.
> El Julián no es santo de mi devoción, pero ese juntaletras a sueldo de la OTAN, es un trozo de mierda con patas y un miserable.



Dos cuentas "inteligentes" y en una de ellas hay muchos CMs en este hilo que traen "información"


----------



## ferrys (10 Mar 2022)

Dula dijo:


> *Un ejército de miles de piratas informáticos amenaza a Rusia con ataques incesantes*
> *Anonymous y otros grupos de ciberactivistas tratan de sabotear las infraestructuras rusas para frenar el impulso de Moscú en la guerra*
> 
> 
> ...



Pero si van a desconectar o se han desconectado ya. Estos de Anonymous cada vez huelen más a tufillo.


----------



## Fígaro (10 Mar 2022)

HurreKin dijo:


> Hoy lo veo todo negro... 3 dias sin avances ... que va a hacer Putin? a casa sin resultados? dificil lo veo



Espera que llegue una ayudita a Ucrania con la cual nos vamos a solazar...


----------



## Dula (10 Mar 2022)

Subliminal& dijo:


> Los políticos obedecen a los Satanistas, los satanistas quieren muerte y así tuvieron que enviar miles de millones para armas, tienen lo deseado



Madre mía, ¿pero quién ha empezado el conflicto, alma de cántaro? Directamente al ignore, tanta irracionalidad no es buena para la salud.


----------



## Cathar (10 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> el plan es federalizar Ucrania, excretar Galitzia y Volyn y sumar el resto al Estado de la Union, junto con Bielorusia, Rusia y Kazajstan



Es lo que siempre he pensado que deberían hacer. 
Ucrania es un estado de mentira, falso que lo aprovechan los nacionalistas de Galitzia.


----------



## pirivi-parava (10 Mar 2022)

porconsiguiente dijo:


> No me queda clara una cosa.
> ¿Las sanciones económicas se la han puesto a Putin o a mi?




No te preocupes y confía, es tu manera de combatir... con el bolsillo


----------



## fulcrum29smt (10 Mar 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> No me río de los desarrollos rusos. Tienen muchas cosas que me gustan. Y como ya han dicho, ellos (y los franceses) son estéticamente los más bonitos, y como decía aquello atribuido a Marcel Dassault...
> 
> A lo que me refiero, es el brutal hype sobre las cualidades "casi mágicas" que se atribuyen a muchos desarrollos rusos. Eso sí que es para reírse.



No se a que cualidades mágicas te refieres, todos los sistemas de armas tienen sus limitaciones Rusos, Americanos, Franceses, etc...



Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> El tema me ha interesado desde siempre. Y aunque la exageración y la información sesgada se da en todos lados, no lo había visto de forma tan bestia hasta estos últimos años y especialmente en referencia al material ruso.
> 
> Sin acritud.
> 
> ...



El S-70 Okhotnik tiene muy buena pinta siendo controlado por IA compartiendo sensores con los Su-30 SM2, Su-35 y sobre todo el Su-57

El Su-75 Checkmate yo si lo veo para Rusia y más en esta situación. 

Primero para tener números igual que hace EEUU con el F-35, en principio tendrá un coste de entre 20 y 30 millones de dolares por unidad dependiendo de los equipos que monte, compáralo con el precio del gordito. 

Segundo porque aunque sea monomotor, y esto no tiene nada malo como lleva demostrando el F-16 el Su-75 tiene un alcance suficiente (3.000 Kms) como para ser útil como caza de superioridad aerea y como cazabombardero.

Es mi opinión pero con las tensiones actuales y siempre que no tengan un nuevo crash económico van a verse forzados a invertir en su Fuerza Aerea mucho más de lo que estaban haciendo hasta ahora para como mínimo plantarse en unos 1.500 cazas e interceptores.


----------



## Rafl Eg (10 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Las sanciones provienen de la UE y de USA a personajes determinados q se sabe que tienen cierta conexión cno el Kremlin, no sé qué tiene que ver un tío random que vive en Centroamérica.



Eso se dijo en los medios, pero en realidad la norma puede afectar a cualquier ciudadano de nacionalidad rusa aunque no sea un ricachón y no tenga relación con putin


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

Avances en Mariupol


----------



## alfonbass (10 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> anda y no me vendas motos, lo que hay no es comercio, sino pirateria tamsnacional impuesta por la fuerza de las armas
> 
> la OMC y la imposicion del dolar es robar a manos llenas



A ver, si a ti alguien te amenaza con una pistola para comprar algo lo puedo entender, pero es que, eso no ocurre....
Ningún país tiene capacidad para imponer ningún tipo de comercio, porque al final, aunque lo intente "con mucha fuerza", el resultado va a ser la suma de los intereses de millones de personas, que es como se termina confeccionando el mercado. Es decir, no importa lo que haga el gobierno de USA, si a ti te gusta comprar calcetines rojos, eso es lo que vas a hacer, y si no los tienes cerca, los pedirás por internet o te irás a la frontera con Francia si es una necesidad para ti, punto.

El problema con muchos países es que tienen gobiernos tan malos, que son incapaces de entender eso, lo que les lleva a no ser productivos

En Europa, a nadie le interesa países pobres, sino todo lo contrario, muchas veces hay que entender la responsabilidad de cada uno. Eiropa no es una maravilla ni es "mala" de por si con nadie, otra cosa es que te metan en la cabeza durante décadas que la culpa, en general, del tercer mundo, es occidente, en qué? porque comerciar con ellos no se hace tanto como debería, por qué hay países tan improductivos y son incapaces de tener ni una misera autocrítica....?

El PIB es una simple medida, pero bueno, podemos medir las cosas de otra manera, como la calidad de vida, el riesgo de mortalidad o la esperanza de vida y hacer comparaciones, o eso tampoco?

En cuanto a la imposición del dolar, bueno, pero tu puedes hacer todas las transacciones en la moneda que quieras...otra cosa es que yo puedo entender (que a lo mejor no compartir) que un tio que ha invertido millones en algo quiera recibir su dinero de vuelta en una moneda estable y fuerte....

Eso es lo que Rusia no está comprendiendo, si quieren un rublo fuerte tienen que ganarse la confianza de millones de inversores en todo el mundo, no hay más....todo es mucho más simple de lo que presuponéis algunos


----------



## Peineto (10 Mar 2022)

HurreKin dijo:


> Hoy lo veo todo negro... 3 dias sin avances ... que va a hacer Putin? a casa sin resultados? dificil lo veo



Aprovecha para leer algo sobre cocina a fuego lento y Tai Chi. Tu cuerpo y tu alma te lo agradecerán.


----------



## ferrys (10 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Avances en Mariupol
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 977637



Parece que está siendo una masacre de nazis. Van con todo hoy.


----------



## Fígaro (10 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Eso se dijo en los medios, pero en realidad la norma puede afectar a cualquier ciudadano de nacionalidad rusa aunque no sea un ricachón y no tenga relación con putin



Lo cual es fantástico, se llama "para la siguiente tendré cuidado con no hacer el gilipollas, existe una cosa que se llama REPERCUSIONES".

Y rivales más poderosos que tú.


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

Mientras tanto en Narnia...

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han informado a primera hora de este jueves que están "repeliendo y frenando" la ofensiva rusa tras dos semanas de conflicto.

En concreto, en su informe diario, han explicado que "las fuerzas de ocupación perdieron su capacidad de combate y pusieron en funcionamiento reservas".


----------



## Ludovicus (10 Mar 2022)

Entre líneas


Como el lector ya habrá observado, nuestro estado de guerra virtual contra Rusia se manifiesta en una serie de victorias estratégicas dignas del arma virumque cano[1] de un Virgilio, de un Tasso, de un Ercilla.




elmanifiesto.com


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (10 Mar 2022)

*El mercado de CDS lo tiene claro: Rusia está al borde de su primer default desde la revolución bolchevique. *

*Es posible que el impago se certifique en menos de un mes*










El mercado de CDS lo tiene claro: Rusia está al borde de su primer default desde la Revolución de Octubre


El mercado de swaps lo tiene claro: Rusia no pagará la deuda externa, y los seguros contra impagos (credit default swaps, CDS) tendrán que recompensar a los tenedores con miles de millones. El valor de los CDS de la deuda rusa, que se utiliza para asegurarse contra los posibles impagos, se ha...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## NEKRO (10 Mar 2022)

Lo de los puestos militares es fácil de explicar, contabilizan como instalaciones militares los puestos de mando, cada vez que los rusos destruyen uno se monta otro, si el frente se mueve, se monta otro. Asi cada día puedes destruir diez, veinte o treinta dependiendo de los movimientos que se produzcan en cada frente.


----------



## amcxxl (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pepejosé (10 Mar 2022)

He oído en RT que Rusia va a "perdonar", a los ciudadanos de las regiones liberadas, todas sus deudas a la administración y bancos ucranianos, tambien liquidara sus hipotecas, multas etc y va a bajar los precios de la energía eléctrica y del gas.


----------



## alfonbass (10 Mar 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> A cascarla al ignore.



Bien, si no sabes discutir y no tienes argumentos, ok, que te vaya bien en tu espejo


----------



## Oso Polar (10 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Mientras tanto en Narnia...
> 
> Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han informado a primera hora de este jueves que están "repeliendo y frenando" la ofensiva rusa tras dos semanas de conflicto.
> 
> En concreto, en su informe diario, han explicado que "las fuerzas de ocupación perdieron su capacidad de combate y pusieron en funcionamiento reservas".



Mañana nos informan que sus tropas están por cercar Moscú.


----------



## John Nash (10 Mar 2022)

Pepejosé dijo:


> He oído en RT que Rusia va a "perdonar", a los ciudadanos de las regiones liberadas, todas sus deudas a la administración y bancos ucranianos, tambien liquidara sus hipotecas, multas etc y va a bajar los precios de la energía eléctrica y del gas.



Rusia lo puede hacer. Europa no, porque vive de la riqueza virtual de la deuda y sus rentas.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (10 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> *Russian MoD on US Biolabs: One Goal Was to Create Bioagents That Can Target Certain Ethnic Groups*
> 
> Russian MoD on US Biolabs: One Goal Was to Create Bioagents That Can Target Certain Ethnic Groups




Russian MoD on US Biolabs: One Goal Was to Create Bioagents That Can Target Certain Ethnic Groups
*El Ministerio de Defensa ruso sobre los biolaboratorios de Estados Unidos: un objetivo era crear bioagentes que puedan dirigirse a ciertos grupos étnicos*


Spoiler



El Ministerio de Defensa ruso anunció anteriormente que Estados Unidos había invertido dinero en instalaciones de investigación biológica en Ucrania, alegando que podrían haber sido utilizadas para crear armas biológicas y realizar experimentos relacionados con el coronavirus de murciélagos.

Entre los objetivos de los laboratorios de investigación biológica en Ucrania sospechosos de haber sido financiados por Estados Unidos estaba la creación de bioagentes que serían capaces de atacar a ciertos grupos étnicos, reveló el jueves el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.

"Los documentos disponibles confirman numerosos casos de transferencia de muestras biológicas de ciudadanos ucranianos al extranjero. Con un alto grado de probabilidad, podemos decir que una de las tareas de los Estados Unidos y sus aliados es la creación de bioagentes que puedan afectar selectivamente a varios grupos étnicos de la población", dijo *Igor Kirillov*, jefe de las Tropas de Protección Nuclear, Biológica y Química de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

Kirillov dijo que 350 criocontenedores con muestras de suero sanguíneo fueron transferidos del Centro de Salud Pública del Ministerio de Salud de Ucrania a un laboratorio de referencia para enfermedades infecciosas, el *Doherty Institute* de Australia, con el pretexto de determinar títulos de anticuerpos. El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha obtenido documentos que confirman que la investigación biológica de alto riesgo en Ucrania está dirigida por especialistas estadounidenses. Según Kirillov, los documentos también mostraron que el Departamento de Defensa de los Estados Unidos financió la investigación biológica en Ucrania.

También dijo que la subsecretaria de Estado para Asuntos Políticos, *Victoria Nuland*, confirmó "indirectamente" la participación estadounidense en la investigación biológica ucraniana cuando dijo que Washington estaba preocupado por los biolaboratorios ucranianos que estaban siendo tomados por los rusos (Nuland Confesses Ukraine Has ’Biological Research Facilities,’ Fears Russia Could Seize Them).

La investigación biológica financiada por los Estados Unidos en Ucrania, según Kirillov, incluyó los proyectos "*UP-2*, *UP-9*, *UP-10*, destinados a estudiar los patógenos del *ántrax* y la *peste porcina africana*". Se dice que el *proyecto UP-4*, en particular, ha estado en desarrollo en laboratorios en Kiev, Járkov y Odessa, y estaba programado hasta 2020.

_Estudio del espectro de patógenos propagados por murciélagos_.








Según Kirillov, el *Pentágono* también estaba interesado en los insectos vectores que pueden propagar enfermedades infecciosas peligrosas.

"El análisis de los materiales recibidos confirma el hecho de que más de 140 contenedores con ectoparásitos de murciélagos - pulgas y garrapatas - fueron transferidos desde el *laboratorio biológico en Kharkov* al extranjero", explicó.

_Peculiaridades de la realización de investigaciones militares-biológicas_.








La mayor parte de la documentación relacionada con la investigación ya ha sido evacuada de Ucrania por los estadounidenses, señaló Kirillov.

"Según la información disponible, los estadounidenses ya han logrado evacuar la mayor parte de la documentación de los laboratorios en Kiev, Járkov y Odessa, incluidas bases de datos, biomateriales y equipos al *Lvov Research Institute of Epidemiology and Hygiene* y al Consulado estadounidense en Lvov. Es posible que parte de la colección se traslade a Polonia", dijo.

Además, los laboratorios biológicos en Ucrania y Georgia están trabajando en un proyecto que involucra a los murciélagos como portadores de armas biológicas, dijo Kirillov (Data on US Biolabs in Ukraine Shows 'Instrument of Direct Threat' to Russia - Foreign Ministry).

Preocupaciones similares fueron expresadas anteriormente por el general de división Igor Konashenkov, portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso. Dijo que los laboratorios biológicos financiados por Estados Unidos en Ucrania estaban realizando experimentos con muestras de coronavirus de murciélagos y estudiando la posible propagación de patógenos a través de aves silvestres, migrando entre Rusia, Ucrania y otros países de la región (US-Funded Bio Labs in Ukraine Conducted Research Into Bat Coronavirus, Russian MoD Says).

_Estudio de la posibilidad de propagación de patógenos especialmente peligrosos a través de aves migratorias_.








La secretaria de prensa de la Casa Blanca, *Jen Psaki*, ha negado que Estados Unidos esté involucrado en el desarrollo de armas biológicas y químicas en Ucrania.

"Esto es absurdo. Es el tipo de *operación de desinformación* que hemos visto repetidamente de los rusos a lo largo de los años en Ucrania y en otros países, que han sido desacreditados, y un ejemplo de los tipos de pretextos falsos que hemos estado advirtiendo que los rusos inventarían", dijo.

Según Psaki, Washington está en "pleno cumplimiento" de sus obligaciones en virtud de la *Convención sobre Armas Químicas* y la *Convención sobre Armas Biológicas* y no tiene planes de desarrollar o poseer tales armas en ninguna parte.


----------



## amcxxl (10 Mar 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *El mercado de CDS lo tiene claro: Rusia está al borde de su primer default desde la revolución bolchevique *
> 
> *Es posible que el impago se certifique en menos de un mes*
> 
> ...



estupideces, el Banco Cemtral Ruso puede comprar toda la deuda rusa que haga falta, y pagarla en rublos , lo mismo que hace el Banco de Japon o el BCE

ademas es solo el 20%


----------



## quinciri (10 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Por las malas no será, has que parezca un accidente, pero el gas a Europa lo cortan sí o sí, no se puede estar mandando armas y meta meter sanciones y pretender que te sigan suministrando una energía que para Europa es vital, si lo hacen son tontos o se muestran compasivos, salvo que... ocurra un accidente y se deba paralizar el suministro, hoy por la mañana ya se aviso que las tropas rusas controlaban varias estaciones de bombeo, veremos, pero que se corta el gas no tengo duda alguna.



Ya podría ser, ya. Pero creo que hay más de un ramal por ucrania y que iran apretando la soga con delicadeza, y para una agonia más lenta.


----------



## Tons of Fear (10 Mar 2022)

Comentario extraido de ZeroHedge:





__





Putin Tells West "Don't Blame Me" For Soaring Energy Prices, Releases Banned Exports Partial List | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com







thousands of ethnic russian tissue groups

Skin and Bone - ICIJ
Ukraine Morgue Official Charged - ICIJ
RTI Biologics Suspends Import of Human Tissue from Ukraine - ICIJ




Summary of funds spent on these US DoD Biolabs in Ukraine:
Kiev Lab $2,109,375.23 USD
Dnipropetrovsk Lab #1 $1,810,547 USD
Dnipropetrovsk Lab #2 $1,935,557 USD
Lviv Lab #1 $1,734,971 USD
Lviv Lab #2 $1,927,158 USD
Zakarpartska Lab $1,920,432 USD
Ternopil Lab $1,755,786 USD
Kherson Lab $1,728,822 USD
Vinnytsia Lab $1,504,840 USD
Luhansk Lab $1,746,312 USD
Kharkiv Lab $1,638,375 USD

Investigations into US Pentagon DoD Bio Labs:




__





archive.ph






archive.ph








__





archive.ph






archive.ph








__





archive.ph






archive.ph








__





archive.ph






archive.ph





US Air Force was collecting Sinovial RNA Samples from Russians, and excluding Ukrainians:




__





archive.ph






archive.is








__





archive.ph






archive.ph




Dilyana Gaytandzhieva Time stamp 19:46 is good context, as is 24:08 where Putin speaks about the sinovial tissue gathering  [Embed] [Open]

Articles on US DoD Biolabs:




__





archive.ph






archive.ph








__





archive.ph






archive.ph








__





archive.ph






archive.ph





Soros in Ukraine: >>>pol/363545678
Soros In Ukraine play the soundbite
Pg 3. Wayback Machine

US Official narrative is setting up a false flag narrative against Russia








US official: Russian invasion of Ukraine risks release of dangerous pathogens


A US official worries that the conflict in Ukraine could lead to damage at laboratories holding dangerous pathogens.




thebulletin.org





Black & Veatch built these labs and appears to be a ****ty contractor, articles on them:




__





archive.ph






archive.ph








__





archive.ph






archive.ph








__





archive.ph






archive.ph








__





archive.ph






archive.ph






Edit:
--------------

bat parasite labs in kharkov




The Russian Ministry of Defense publishes materials on the implementation of the military biological programs of the United States and its NATO allies on the territory of Ukraine. The military department shows information about:
Transfer of biomaterials from Ukrainian laboratories to Australia and Germany;
Project for the study of bats;
Project for the study of migratory birds UP-4 and protocol for capturing birds from Ukraine in Russia;
*Acts of destruction of evidence in biolaboratories.*
Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.

```
https://t.me/intelslava/21891
```
$1.5 million for the kind of bat to human virus research now in Ukraine and Georgia. Why the **** are (((they))) doing this in all ****hole as corrupt countries?


----------



## Rafl Eg (10 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Parece que está siendo una masacre de nazis. Van con todo hoy.



Hoy ha habido alto el fuego de varias horas como los días anteriores o no se ha vuelto a pactar nada?


----------



## Mabuse (10 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Así actúan los perros otanistas , señalando y poniendo en la picota pública a todo aquel que no comulga con su discurso único.
> El Julián no es santo de mi devoción, pero ese juntaletras a sueldo de la OTAN, es un trozo de mierda con patas y un miserable.



Son los falderillos de los abusones del cole quedando para humillar a uno de los raros. Son los lameculos del jefe echando bilis del compañero eficaz. Las charos viperinas en la cafetería destilando su envidia de la becaria resultona. El combustible de las cazas de brujas, el alma de las quemas de libros, el espíritu del borrego.


----------



## PutoNWO (10 Mar 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Russian MoD on US Biolabs: One Goal Was to Create Bioagents That Can Target Certain Ethnic Groups
> *El Ministerio de Defensa ruso sobre los biolaboratorios de Estados Unidos: un objetivo era crear bioagentes que puedan dirigirse a ciertos grupos étnicos*
> 
> 
> ...



Joder


----------



## granville (10 Mar 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Quien quedará aislada
> 
> 
> Rusia con 147 millones y bajando. La misma población que en 2002 y en 1986. Con Bielorrusia como perrito faldero. Un país con un pib inferior a estas horas al de España y sin capacidad industrial
> ...




es imposible en estos saber que "bloque" va de farol y que bloque tiene esto planificado, mas haya de fanatismos varios, y esto claramente va en saber si esto va como parte de lo que hace muchos años se llamaban el BRICS.

por lo pronto lo que parece es que el proyecto el movimiento Ruso refuerza el proyecto Economico Chino, para poderse desconectarse Occidente y es el gran beneficiado si consigue dar credibilidad al sistema y hace que si Rusia pueda moverse libremente, si el mundo ve que todos los bancos Rusos operan alli sin problema y eso no es muy descartable que muchos paises que vean que en un momento dado antes una amenaza de occidente pueden verse "aislados" a su vez al igual que la misma China obligue a todo el mundo a hacer sus operaciones utilizando China como centro economico e ignorando Occidente

y incluso en las lista de paises Europeos que das muchos de ellos son mas de China, puesto que los ha literalmente comprado, que de Occidente.

China de unos años a esta parte es tratado ya como el lider mundial, la gente se atreve con EEUU, sino por poner un ejemplo no se estaria en esta guerra, pero la gente no se atreve con China ni en los mas nimios gesto, y eso es simplemente teatro pero es significativo.

en resumen la discusion, es si esto es una locura de Putin o algo mas grande parte del plan China 2025.


----------



## Peineto (10 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Mientras tanto en Narnia...
> 
> Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han informado a primera hora de este jueves que están "repeliendo y frenando" la ofensiva rusa tras dos semanas de conflicto.
> 
> En concreto, en su informe diario, han explicado que "las fuerzas de ocupación perdieron su capacidad de combate y pusieron en funcionamiento reservas".



Poque lo vales sin citar fuente, al ignore.


----------



## ferrys (10 Mar 2022)

Un poco de humor ruso. Sale la serie Zielinski en Netflix. Ya hay actor para el papel de Zielinski.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (10 Mar 2022)

Dula dijo:


> *Un ejército de miles de piratas informáticos amenaza a Rusia con ataques incesantes*
> *Anonymous y otros grupos de ciberactivistas tratan de sabotear las infraestructuras rusas para frenar el impulso de Moscú en la guerra*
> 
> 
> ...



Luego esta mierda acaba siempre en nada.


----------



## kasperle1966 (10 Mar 2022)

*Las organizaciones nazis ucranianas fueron promovidas por Estados Unidos desde 1945*





Los nazis no desaparecieron en 1945 en medio del humo de los incendios. Sólo habían sido derrotados. Las organizaciones nazis que operaron en Ucrania durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial fueron rescatadas por Estados Unidos en 1945 de las manos del III Reich para ponerlas a su servicio como ariete contra la URSS.
La Guerra Fría no fue tan fría para la URSS. La inteligencia estadounidense recurrió a los nazis para seguir cometiendo sabotajes en territorio soviético. Tras su creación, la CIA se hizo cargo después de aquellas redes.
De aquellos polvos vienen estos lodos. Las operaciones corrieron en paralelo con lo que en Europa occidental se conoce como Gladio. En 1988 se publicó la obra “Blowback” de Christopher Simpson, subtitulada “El reclutamiento de nazis por parte de Estados Unidos y sus efectos en la Guerra Fría” (*). Más tarde aparecieron nuevos datos entre los documentos confidenciales de la CIA que fueron desclasificados parcialmente en 2007 y 2015.
Los operativos de la CIA tenían nombres en clave, como la Operación Cartel y Aerodynamic, aunque fueron cambiando. Uno de los proyectos afiliados a Aerodynamic tenía el nombre en clave de Capacho.
La Operación Aerodynamic preparó lanzamientos aéreos de equipos de comunicaciones y otros suministros para cometer asesinatos selectivos y sabotajes en Ucrania. También envió mercenarios que, a su vez, establecieron contacto con otros en el interior. La CIA violó el espacio aéreo soviético de forma subrepticia y lanzó espías y equipos en paracaídas , además de armas, documentación y dinero.
Según Simpson, la CIA llegó a reclutar a unos 60.000 nazis y criminales de guerra de las SS para ponerlos a su servicio contra la URSS y los países del este de Europa. Uno de los criminales de guerra que pasó a integrarse en la CIA fue Otto von Bolschwing, un veterano de las SS que participó en la matanza de 600 personas en Bucarest, la capital de Rumania, y la CIA le escondió en Estados Unidos.
Otro hombre clave en los operativos fue Stepan Bandera, que fue ejecutado por el KGB en Munich en 1959. En la posguerra trabajó para el servicio secreto británico MI6 porque la CIA no le quería. En los documentos desclasificados aparece con el nombre cifrado de “Cónsul 2”. El espionaje estadounidense le tenía catalogado como “fascista” y “agente profesional de Hitler”. A pesar de ello, en 2010 el presidente ucraniano Viktor Yushchenko le rindió homenaje y le nombró “Héroe de Ucrania”.
Las redes fueron cayendo progresivamente en manos soviéticas, desaparecieron y la UN-UPA y demás organizaciones terroristas ucranianas fueron trasladadas a Estados Unidos, Canadá y Europa occidental, donde encontraron refugio. Los documentos desclasificados muestran que Aerodynamic seguía funcionando en los tiempos de Richard Nixon en la década de los setenta.
Las diversas organizaciones nazis ucranianas estban enfrentadas entre sí y la CIA colaboró con todas ellas, que acabaron convirtiéndose en meras marcas comerciales del espionaje estaounidense y el MI6 británico. Las más importantes fueron la Organización de Nacionalistas Ucranianos (OUN) y al Ejército Insurgente Ucraniano (UPA). La OUN-B era el brazo armado de la OUN y en 1970 la CIA admitió en un documento secreto que había estado en contacto con el ZPUHVR desde 1950.
En una entrada anterior ya mencionamos el papel de la “*Hermandad del Bosque*”, que actuó al final de la Segunda Guerra Mundial en Polonia y los países bálticos.
La primera operación de la CIA para desestabilizar Ucrania, utilizando a los nazis exiliados en Occidente se denominó Operación Aerodynamic. Un antiguo documento secreto de la CIA, fechado el 13 de julio de 1953, describió el operativo: “El propósito del Proyecto Aerodynamic es utilizar y ampliar la resistencia antisoviética ucraniana con fines de guerra fría y caliente. Se utilizarán grupos como el Consejo Supremo de Liberación de Ucrania (UHVR) y su Ejército Insurgente Ucraniano (OUN), la representación en el extranjero del Consejo Supremo de Liberación de Ucrania (ZPUHVR) en Europa Occidental y Estados Unidos, así como otras organizaciones como la OUN/B”.
La mayoría de los mercenarios nazis fueron entrenados en Alemania Occidental por la rama política y psicológica de la inteligencia del ejército estadounidense (FI-PP). Las comunicaciones entre los espías de la CIA en Ucrania y sus jefes en occidente se realizaban a través de radios bidireccionales de onda corta a través de canales de correo internacional y mensajeros clandestinos por aire y tierra.
A la operación se le sumó un programa de guerra psicológica. Para ello la CIA estableció una oficina de propaganda en Manhattan que atendía las necesidades de impresión y publicación de la propaganda antisoviética del ZPUHVR, que luego se introducía en Ucrania. La empresa tapadera de la CIA para estas tareas era Prolog, que con el tiempo amplió sus operaciones de Nueva York y Munich a Londres, París y Tokio.
Aerodynamic continuó en la década de 1980 como Operación Qrdynamic, asignada al Programa de Personal de Acción Política y Psicológica Clandestina de la CIA en Europa del Este.
Qrdynamic amplió sus operaciones en China, evidentemente desde la oficina de Tokio, así como en Checoslovaquia, Polonia, Estonia, Lituania, Letonia, Yugoslavia, Afganistán, Asia Central soviética, el Extremo Oriente soviético y entre los ucranianos de Canadá. Según la documentación desclasificada, el operativo también encubría el pago a periodistas influyentes por sus artículos. Estos periodistas se encontraban en Suecia, Suiza, Australia, Israel y Austria.
Con la llegada de Gorbachov a mediados de los años ochenta, los fondos empezaron a escasear para Qrdynamic. El elevado coste de los alquileres en Manhattan la llevó a buscar barrios más baratos en Nueva Jersey y sus operativos comenzaron a financiarse con dinero del especulador internaccional George Soros, en particular con los espías del Helsinki Watch Group en Kiev y Moscú.

(*) https://latvianlegion.org/index.php?en/accusers/simpson-blowback/level-020-hazners.ssi


----------



## Rafl Eg (10 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Lo cual es fantástico, se llama "para la siguiente tendré cuidado con no hacer el gilipollas, existe una cosa que se llama REPERCUSIONES".
> 
> Y rivales más poderosos que tú.



Esperemos que no te pase nada similar en el futuro por alguna política de pedro sánchez


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (10 Mar 2022)

*Quieren guerra Y MISERIA (No tendrás nada...y no serás feliz).*

Un proyectil golpeó una tubería de gas cerca de la Uglegorsk TPP cerca de la ciudad de Svetlodarsk, región de Donetsk. El fuego arde desde hace horas.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (10 Mar 2022)

Off topic complementario. _*Fabricantes de epidemias. El mundo secreto de la guerra biológica*_, de Wendy Barnaby (1997 -2002 edición en castellano-).


Spoiler











*Índice*


Spoiler












_*5. Compañeros de armas: los programas de Gran Bretaña, Estados Unidos y Canadá*_


Spoiler





```
https://imgur.com/a/JvT4tsz
```




_*6. Alemania, la Unión Soviética, Japón y Sudáfrica*_


Spoiler





```
https://imgur.com/a/fizCncC
```


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (10 Mar 2022)

Off topic complementario. *Armas biológicas. Una historia de grandes engaños y errores*, de René Pita (2011).


Spoiler











*Índice*


Spoiler
























_*Capítulo 3. Programas de armas biológicas en la Guerra Fría y la Convención para la prohibición de Armas Biológicas*_


Spoiler





```
https://imgur.com/a/5F7zS81
```




_*Capítulo 4. Armas y guerra biológica tras la Convención: más engaños y errores*_


Spoiler





```
https://imgur.com/a/lmIVEPf
```


----------



## Peineto (10 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Joder



Hace tiempo que andaban recogiendo muestras de ADN eslavo y de otras etnias por el este de Europa. Lamento no poder dar más información pero si alguien tiene ,sería más que interesante para poder ligar estos dos años pasados con los sucesos actualees. El puzle se va completando con los fallos ddel plan de estos hijos dde perra.


----------



## ProfeInsti (10 Mar 2022)

El viceprimer ministro de Ucrania dijo que más de 60,000 personas fueron evacuadas de Sumy, Trostyanets y Krasnopolye en dirección a Poltava


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Mar 2022)

Sí alguien puede poner video del enlace, gracias, pero es muy heavy

‼І так буде з усіма окупантами. 18+

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## cemento (10 Mar 2022)

En toda esta historia hay un fallo que no consigo entender:

No ha aparecido ningún general ucraniano poniéndose frente a Zelenski y sus mariachis y saludando a sus coleguis rusos al frente de capitanes.

Las unidades que se han pasado al lado ruso o directamente desmovilizado se cuentan con los dedos.

Las chortinas con coronas de flores y banderitas rusas, besando aguerridos soldados rusos en pleno desfile triunfal, no aparecen ni en la propaganda rusa. En algunas regiones lo entiendo, pero en todas...

No han salido más que cuatro políticos mataos poniéndose un poco de perfil con los rusos y escudándose en su gestión diaria con sus ciudadanos.

Todo eso se vió en la IIGM y, más cercano, en Crimea e incluso en Georgia. Yo hubiera dedicado medio FSB a currarse el tema.

Además, los rusos demostraron, desde la IIGM, que sabían infiltrarse en las más altas esferas de la sociedad occidental. Sus espías mandaban copias de planes, colegueos e informes clave europeos a Moscú antes de que los recibieran sus destinatarios.

No sé. Algo me falla. O es una estrategia psicológica para entrar poco a poco en la mente del ucraniano "normal" o "alguien" tenía información errónea sobre la mentalidad ucraniana de 2022.

O la maskirovka se la han hecho a ellos los anglos y no al revés. No sé... Es como un poco paco todo...

O no he podido seguir el hilo o debo andar espesito...

Definitivamente algo me falla. Y es una sensación poco agradable, afirmo.


----------



## Impresionante (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


>



no se un 4-4-2 para avanzar ummm


----------



## pirivi-parava (10 Mar 2022)

Estas cosas tumban gobiernos en USA?
Y que conste que están mucho mejor que aquí


----------



## El Tuerto (10 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> si hubieramos ganado la guerra de cuba, como en la ucronia duelo de aguilas, esto no pasaria



En 1898 las cortes españolas estaban a rebosar de traidores a España a sueldo del inglés. Lo mismo que ahora.


----------



## piru (10 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Ahora la pregunta es ¿los rusos se dirigirán al este hacia el puente de Zaporozhe pasando por Nikopol? ¿O seguirán al norte hacia Krivoy Rog?
> 
> ¿Y qué hacen los rusos acumulando columnas al oeste de Kiev? ¿Darán el asalto a la capital o irán al oeste o al sur?



Al calorcito al sur:


----------



## Michael_Knight (10 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Un poco de humor ruso. Sale la serie Zielinski en Netflix. Ya hay actor para el papel de Zielinski.
> Ver archivo adjunto 977652



Yo me espero a la de Pedro Panchez


----------



## capitán almeida (10 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> vamos que no te pone y punto o eres tacaño



Si tu visión de la vida es exclusivamente hormonal o crematística entonces sabemos a que bando le vas en este conflicto


----------



## capitán almeida (10 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> vamos que no te pone y punto o eres tacaño



Si tu visión de la vida es exclusivamente hormonal o crematística entonces sabemos a que bando le vas en este conflicto


----------



## Fauna iberica (10 Mar 2022)

Ya no solo se cagan encima nuestra, encima nos insultan.
Mira Carmomia achaparrada, me voy a cagar en tu putísima madre, que tú seas subnormal de nacimiento no te da el derecho a llamarnos idiotas a los demás y encima insultarnos.
Cerda mercenaria.


----------



## capitán almeida (10 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Quieren guerra Y MISERIA (No tendrás nada...y no serás feliz).*
> 
> Un proyectil golpeó una tubería de gas cerca de la Uglegorsk TPP cerca de la ciudad de Svetlodarsk, región de Donetsk. El fuego arde desde hace horas.



Están en modo tierra quemada, como saben que jamás volverán a poner una pezuña por esos lares quieren darle fuego a todo


----------



## ProfeInsti (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (10 Mar 2022)

_Imágenes de vehículos aéreos no tripulados que muestran los ataques ucranianos a una columna de blindados rusos en Brovary, incluido el tanque T-72A capturado. Según el audio, el comandante del regimiento fue asesinado. Parece que fue una mezcla de artillería ucraniana y ataques de tanques contra la columna.

Muestra cómo los ucranianos están integrando drones, morteros, artillería y armas AT, además de información en tiempo real.
Los rusos: poco apoyo de infantería, poco apoyo aéreo, malas comunicaciones y líneas de ataque evidentes.
Guerras diferentes._


----------



## Impresionante (10 Mar 2022)

Temperatura en Kiev ahora -6 grados


----------



## capitán almeida (10 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Ya no solo se cagan encima nuestra, encima nos insultan.
> Mira Carmomia achaoarrada, me voy a cagar en tu putísima madre, que tú seas subnormal de nacimiento no te da el derecho a llamarnos idiotas a los demás y encima insultarnos.
> Cerda mercenaria.



Siguiente paso: quien encienda la calefación es un homínido heteropatriarcal fascista,,,,los de azov son simples jóvenes patriotas y tal


----------



## Tons of Fear (10 Mar 2022)

Biden Deese, jefe del Consejo Económico Nacional: "No hay producción nacional que pueda reducir" los precios del gas








Biden Nat'l Economic Council Head Deese: 'No Amount of Domestic Production We Can Do to Reduce' Gas Prices


White House National Economic Council director Brian Deese on Wednesday addressed the notion of increasing the use of domestic energy to stem the rising gas prices. | Clips




www.breitbart.com


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Mar 2022)

No es una guerra, es una operación militar sana y tal


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> ¿El relleno se paga aparte o va incluído? Esa ropa no es de mi estilo, pero podría hacer un apaño con la chica que lleva dentro.



mero post desestresante oiga, enfin ya hemos cenado un clasico burbujo tortilla francesa de latun, rica rica


----------



## John Nash (10 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Siguiente paso: quien encienda la calefación es un homínido heteropatriarcal fascista,,,,los de azov son simples jóvenes patriotas y tal


----------



## PutoNWO (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## PutoNWO (10 Mar 2022)

professionally co ordinated #cia Black operation 

#cia #mi6 #mossad hiring ex experts from all #nato countries on top of Syrian #Turkish jihadis to join #nazi militia and fight #Russia in Black operation

EXPERTS SNIPERS SENT TO #UKRAIN
@ma000111


----------



## Mabuse (10 Mar 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Hace tiempo que andaban recogiendo muestras de ADN eslavo y de otras etnias por el este de Europa. Lamento no poder dar más información pero si alguien tiene ,sería más que interesante para poder ligar estos dos años pasados con los sucesos actualees. El puzle se va completando con los fallos ddel plan de estos hijos dde perra.



Pásese por el hilo de don billy fockabocas, mantenga la distancia por si le entra un ataque de urgencia preñadora de núcleos pues podría terminar con el alma violada a pelito,


----------



## Magick (10 Mar 2022)

*Foro Económico Mundial congela lazos con estructuras rusas









Всемирный экономический форум заморозил связи со структурами РФ


Всемирный экономический форум на фоне ситуации на Украине приостанавливает все связи с российскими структурами, сообщило в четверг агентство Associated Press (AP) со ссылкой на заявление ВЭФ.




www-interfax-ru.translate.goog




*


----------



## Tons of Fear (10 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Joder


----------



## PutoNWO (10 Mar 2022)

Las fuerzas de la República de la RPD, con el apoyo de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas, continúan liberando las áreas residenciales de Mariupol de los nacionalistas ucranianos, quienes, “cubriéndose de civiles, disparan desde puestos de tiro equipados en los pisos superiores y techos de edificios residenciales.” Asimismo, la coalición rusa continúa desarrollando una ofensiva a lo largo de la frontera con la región de Zaporozhye, cortando las vías de escape de las unidades nacionalistas.

En Mariupol, otros 26 militares de la 36ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina de las Fuerzas Armadas y la 12ª Brigada de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania depusieron voluntariamente las armas.


----------



## el arquitecto (10 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Mas vale que esto acabe ya , todos van salir perjudicados
> 
> *la economía rusa está "en estado de shock" por una guerra económica sin precedentes, dice el Kremlin*
> *Occidente ha impuesto amplias sanciones contra Rusia por su operación militar en Ucrania*
> ...



no, la economía rusa está en quiebra

sin más


ahora a ver qué hacen con un ejército que les cuesta millonadas al día y solo en pérdidas, luego tendrían que gestionar una ocupación sin fondos ni humanos ni materiales

en fin, esto solo es ir haciéndose a la idea de que se han equivocado y van a tener que recular como sea o, peor, escalar el conflicto para sacar las nukes y que nos "caguemos" todos


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (10 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Les están embargando el dinero y las cuentas a cualquier ruso, tenga mucho o poco, aunque viva fuera de rusia, sea apolítico o no. Es un atraco en toda regla.



El atraco lo están haciendo los rusos en Ucrania


----------



## Magick (10 Mar 2022)

*Zelensky firma ley sobre expropiación de propiedad rusa en Ucrania









Всемирный экономический форум заморозил связи со структурами РФ


Всемирный экономический форум на фоне ситуации на Украине приостанавливает все связи с российскими структурами, сообщило в четверг агентство Associated Press (AP) со ссылкой на заявление ВЭФ.




www-interfax-ru.translate.goog




*


----------



## Sr Julian (10 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Porque está casado con una rusa y le ha echado dos cojones, poco varía la info de TV3, pero almenos està al otro lado



Porque los Ucranianos saben que los sseparatistas catalanes estan del lado de Putin y los acabarian deteniendo por infiltrados.
Dime con quien andas y te dire quien eres.


----------



## capitán almeida (10 Mar 2022)

cemento dijo:


> En toda esta historia hay un fallo que no consigo entender:
> 
> No ha aparecido ningún general ucraniano poniéndose frente a Zelenski y sus mariachis y saludando a sus coleguis rusos al frente de capitanes.
> 
> ...



Los generales estaban ya purgados
Los desmovilizados, que conservan la vida antes de que los disparen por la espalda, puedes verlos en el dombas cada día
Los políticos prorusos o están acunetaos o bajo arresto, como el del principal partido de la oposición
Las chortinas de slaba ukrini puedes contarlas con los dedos de una mano, en jersón ciudad de más de 1.000.000 salen a protestar (por cierto sin ser quemadas vivas como en Odesa) unos cientos
La infiltración funciona pq sino ahora la guerra sería en Rusia no en la antirusia.
Creo que más que espesito es que se te vé el plumerín...


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

fijo que mis años siendo viejuno militarizan el metro y me veo patrullando, me pregunto si me puedo pedir un subfusil z les quedaran?


----------



## vagodesigner (10 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Siguiente paso: quien encienda la calefación es un homínido heteropatriarcal fascista,,,,los de azov son simples jóvenes patriotas y tal



A los follamoros os la han colado con el tema de los nazis y Azov.


----------



## Tons of Fear (10 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> *Zelensky firma ley sobre expropiación de propiedad rusa en Ucrania
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En medio de la invasión rusa y este imbécil se pone a expropiar. Que tenga cuidado y no le expropien a el su derecho a existir.


----------



## Sr Julian (10 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Qué es eso?



Una catalana.


----------



## Fígaro (10 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Esperemos que no te pase nada similar en el futuro por alguna política de pedro sánchez



Hombre, Sánchez es gilipollas, pero de ahí a invadir un país vecino y a amenazar al mundo con tirar las nukes hay un trecho para que te odien tanto...


----------



## amcxxl (10 Mar 2022)

Tons of Fear dijo:


> En medio de la invasión rusa y este imbécil se pone a expropiar. Que tenga cuidado y no le expropien a el su derecho a existir.



el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia ya ha expropiado el 30% de Ucrania


----------



## John Nash (10 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> no, la economía rusa está en quiebra
> 
> sin más
> 
> ...


----------



## Vilux (10 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> no, la economía rusa está en quiebra
> 
> sin más



Entonces por qué nos sancionan a ti y a mi, para que nos vaya mejor que a los rusos?

Puta borregada dispuesta a perder los dos ojos para dejar tuerto al vecino, que tampoco nos ha hecho nada.

Por cierto, cuantas dosis llevas ya, tonto del culo? Este mes he viajado a España sin PCR ni vacuna ni pollas y en ningún sitio me han pedido tu pasaporte de borrego. Subnormales!


----------



## Fauna iberica (10 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Siguiente paso: quien encienda la calefación es un homínido heteropatriarcal fascista,,,,los de azov son simples jóvenes patriotas y tal



Esto está llegando a unos niveles que parece nos esten llevando de vuelta no hace cien años atrás,no , al medievo.
Y por desgracia es que si estos trozos de mierda de perriodistas se atreven a decir esto es porque están convencidos que una buena parte de la población desde hace mucho tiempo traga con todo lo que le dicen cómo los Aldeanos mediavales creían en lo que les decía el cura, es que si no, no me lo explicó, es todo absolutamente surrealista.
Ni en mis peores pesadillas.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (10 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Las fuerzas de la República de la RPD, con el apoyo de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas, continúan liberando las áreas residenciales de Mariupol de los nacionalistas ucranianos, quienes, “cubriéndose de civiles, disparan desde puestos de tiro equipados en los pisos superiores y techos de edificios residenciales.” Asimismo, la coalición rusa continúa desarrollando una ofensiva a lo largo de la frontera con la región de Zaporozhye, cortando las vías de escape de las unidades nacionalistas.
> 
> En Mariupol, otros 26 militares de la 36ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina de las Fuerzas Armadas y la 12ª Brigada de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania depusieron voluntariamente las armas.



¿ Tienes enlace a las noticias?


----------



## el arquitecto (10 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


>



más claro agua


----------



## Fígaro (10 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


>



Jajajaja entre esos tres las puñaladas son diarias.


----------



## [IΞI] (10 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Ya no solo se cagan encima nuestra, encima nos insultan.
> Mira Carmomia achaparrada, me voy a cagar en tu putísima madre, que tú seas subnormal de nacimiento no te da el derecho a llamarnos idiotas a los demás y encima insultarnos.
> Cerda mercenaria.



Y "vacúnate, idiota..."

les queda poco para pasar al: "moríos ya, putos gilipollas"


----------



## [IΞI] (10 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jajajaja entre esos tres las puñaladas son diarias.



Hasta que les dieron un enemigo común


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Quizás la parte gore deberían dejarla un poco, o por lo menos no ensañarse tanto con los nazis…ese material por las fosas marianas empiezan a ser de pánico. Y eso que por ahí, igual que en veteranos, ya vamos llorados…
> 
> Los de la SAS no resisten nada…es una decepción…



te veo henchido de ardor guerrero


----------



## Rafl Eg (10 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> El atraco lo están haciendo los rusos en Ucrania



Yo solo digo que un youtuber ruso random, que vive en méxico o en cualquier otra parte (como el ejemplo que ponía el otro forero), que hace su vida y no está conectado con el kremlin, le embarguen sus cuentas y dinero porque sí (solo por tener nacionalidad rusa), es un atraco con todas las de la ley, independientemente de lo que pase en ucrania.


----------



## NPI (10 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> El idiota del día. Por cada políticos incompetente, no faltará un puñado de paniaguados riendole las sandeces.



Tiene cara de buena "persona"


----------



## magufone (10 Mar 2022)

cemento dijo:


> En toda esta historia hay un fallo que no consigo entender:
> 
> No ha aparecido ningún general ucraniano poniéndose frente a Zelenski y sus mariachis y saludando a sus coleguis rusos al frente de capitanes.
> 
> ...



por desgracia poco se sabe... pero en Ucrania estos ultimos años ha habido programacion a cascoporro... imaginate que en cataluña hubiese una casta supercorrupta que roba y roba y amiseria a sus ciudadanos... pero que habilmente culpabiliza a España de lo que sucede... imaginemos que esta casta dirigente coquetea con enemigos de España por las razones y los motivos que sean, y España interviene militarmente por los motivos que sean... salvo aquellos catalanes que hubieses estado directamente jodidos por la castuza local, el resto verian a España como "pero que mierda, nos amiseriais y ahora para colmo nos atacais?"
Yo lo veo bastante normal... es mas, veo menos resistencia de lo yo yo en lo personal temia... mas bien un a verlas venir, lo cual es logico... a mi me da muchisima pena la gente, han jugado con ellos...
Un presidente de Ucrania como dios manda el segundo o tercer dia tenia que haber pedido la paz cuando todavia tenia algo con lo que presionar: evitar el inutil derramamiento de sangre. Y conseguir ganar tiempo, y posicionarse en una posicion neutral... a cambio de suculentas prebendas de ambos bloques.
Pero como son unos putos mafiosos que llevan vendiendose y lo peor, vendiendo a su poblacion, pues no se espera ninguna decision en la que prime lo que mas importa, su gente.
Ese hijoputa de Zelensky y su piara de machitos filonancys prefiere enseñar el mayor numero de muertos posible con tal de ganar popularidad en occidente... armar a su pueblo? enviar a peña de 60 años al frente... lo vimos en el 44 45 y vimos lo que paso... cuanta mas resistencia opongan a un enemigo infinatamente superior y mas bajas le causen, van a provocar que el enemigo cada vez escale mas en sus medios...
Se ha cruzado la linea roja, y francamente, no espero nada bueno ya para esa poble gente. Cuando tienes a dos enemigos poderosos uno a cada lado, tienes que saber manejarte politicamente... (Finlandia, Austria...) pero a estos no les importa para nada la gente.
Y por favor, que no venga nadie con la chorrada de que "es que Putin inva..." cuando Ucrania se ha acercado a Rusia, desde occidente se le ha montado follon y ha muerto gente inocente... no seamos lilas...
Los recursos rusos son deseados, para el nuevo orden Rusia es pieza clave entre Europa y Asia, y Ucrania es la llave de la cerradura.


----------



## Magick (10 Mar 2022)

Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa: Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania asestaron un golpe a la infraestructura de la central nuclear de Chernobyl










Минобороны РФ: ВСУ нанесли удар по инфраструктуре Чернобыльской АЭС


Минобороны РФ сообщает об атаке ВСУ на энергетическую инфраструктуру ЧАЭС




avia-pro.translate.goog


----------



## mazuste (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zhukov (10 Mar 2022)

El parte de hoy, bastante completo con otros informes a parte de los resúmenes habituales









Parte de guerra 10/03/2022 – varios informes


Situación general – fuentes rusas Frente Oeste En la dirección sur, las fuerzas rusas se acercaron a Nikolaev. Después del cerco de la agrupación enemiga, comenzará su destrucción y la limpie…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## John Nash (10 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jajajaja entre esos tres las puñaladas son diarias.











Rusia e India refuerzan sus lazos militares sobre la base de compras de armamento millonarias-noticia defensa.com - Noticias Defensa Rusia


Reunión entre Putin y su homólogo indio selló el hecho de que Moscú sigue siendo el socio estratégico de India en defensa




www.defensa.com


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (10 Mar 2022)

*La respuesta a todo tipo de "McDonald's" y otros similares:*


----------



## magufone (10 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Tiene cara de buena "persona"
> Ver archivo adjunto 977688



es un niño de papá, enchufadete en lo pais desde que "acabó" la carrera, y progre de saloncito.
Vamos, lo que es un periodista hoy en dia, no informa y los datos le sudan el cilindrín, solo opina.


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> La debacle rusa ya es Vox Populi, Putin tiene que implorarle una salida honrosa a Zelensky, la que sea, cualquier cosa y, aun si creo que ya es inevitable la guerra civil en Rusia.
> 
> ES POS



Los turcochinos están reventados. El armamento occidental está reventando sus columnas de tanques. Cada cabrón ucraniano lleva un Nlaw o un Javelin que puede reventar un acorazado o un stinger que puede reventar aviones y helicopteros.


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> El plan usano es que Europa se enemiste con Rusia, porque el armamento, petroleo y las materias primas rusas podrian sustituir perfectamente a las que nos venden ellos.
> 
> Alguien se imagina cual seria el poder real (y no de boquilla) de una UE con Rusia dentro?



los que se lo imaginan tienen cienes y cienes de orgasmos


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (10 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 977693



Noshajodiomayoconnollover!!.

Seguro que USA no es el país más sancionado del mundo, ni siquiera aunque mataran un millón de personas en Irak con nuestra ayuda y con una excusa falsa de invasión.

USA nunca aparacerá en esa lista, es la que sanciona a los demás. No se va a sancionar a sí misma.


----------



## El amigo (10 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> por desgracia poco se sabe... pero en Ucrania estos ultimos años ha habido programacion a cascoporro... imaginate que en cataluña hubiese una casta supercorrupta que roba y roba y amiseria a sus ciudadanos... pero que habilmente culpabiliza a España de lo que sucede... imagenimos que esta casta dirigente coquetea con enemigos de España por las razones y los motivos que sean, y España interviene militarmente por los motivos que sean... salvo aquellos catalanes que hubieses estado directamente jodidos por la castuza local, el resto verian a España como "pero que mierda, nos amiseriais y ahora para colmo nos atacais?"
> Yo lo veo bastante normal... es mas, veo menos resistencia de lo yo yo en lo personal temia... mas bien un a verlas venir, lo cual es logico... a mi me da muchisima pena la gente, han jugado con ellos...
> Un presidente de Ucrania como dios manda el segundo o tercer dia tenia que haber pedido la paz cuando todavia tenia algo con lo que presionar: evitar el inutil derramamiento de sangre. Y conseguir ganar tiempo, y posicionarse en una posicion neutral... a cambio de suculentas prebendas de ambos bloques.
> Pero como son unos putos mafiosos que llevan vendiendose y lo peor, vendiendo a su poblacion, pues no se espera ninguna decision en la que prime lo que mas importa, su gente.
> ...



Tanto rollo para decir que los ucranianos en el momento que los rusos les atacaron e invadieron se tenían que rendir y santas pascuas.
Joder.


----------



## El Tuerto (10 Mar 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Lo Paco demier es tú correlación.
> 
> Si el barril de petróleo se dispara y los precios de los carburantes se duplican, nosotros estaremos en un madmax con el gasoil a 4€ y la economía paralizada. En Rusia seguirán teniendo energía barata y malquebien, funcionarán.
> 
> Hay que tener el cerebro muy lavado por la propaganda y creerse el ombligo del mundo para pensar que el país más grande del mundo, con energía barata infinita y que mantiene como potenciales socios comerciales a todos los países fuera de la órbita angloeuropea se va a llevar la peor parte si nos negamos a comerciar con ellos.



Podemos comer prepotencia y llenar el depósito con estupidez.
Todo saldrá bien.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Hombre, Sánchez es gilipollas, pero de ahí a invadir un país vecino y a amenazar al mundo con tirar las nukes hay un trecho para que te odien tanto...



para qué queremos nukes si por ejemplo invadimos Andorra y las tiramos en paracaidas a éstas de las CUP ?


----------



## Fabs (10 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Mira esto, es un tw de humor
> El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores, Lavrov, dice que Ucrania debe rendirse, aunque Rusia no atacó a Ucrania y el hospital que estaba lleno de nazis disfrazados de mujeres embarazadas en realidad no existe, pero la OTAN quiere matar a los rusos con murciélagos infectados con ántrax.



Humor otànico tan manipulativo y sesgado como el típico de Rac1 o tv3 y su polonia. Me dan arcadas ya de tanto graciosillo sabelotodo de turno.


----------



## Zhukov (10 Mar 2022)

cemento dijo:


> En toda esta historia hay un fallo que no consigo entender:
> 
> 
> Las chortinas con coronas de flores y banderitas rusas, besando aguerridos soldados rusos en pleno desfile triunfal, no aparecen ni en la propaganda rusa. En algunas regiones lo entiendo, pero en todas...
> ...



En el parte de hoy al final hay un artículo sobre el problema de la liberación. He leído algún otro artículo similar. Básicamente la gente está machacada después de ocho años de dictadura y los pro-rusos aún no se lo creen. Tienen miedo de que Rusia los vuelva a dejar tirados y por eso no se significan. Las declaraciones de una Ucrania "neutral" y que no vienen a cambiar el régimen no ayudan.

si en el Kremlin son un poco listos se darán cuenta de que tendrán que anexionarse casi toda Ucrania y rusificar a la población de nuevo. La desnazificación la tendrán que hacer ellos como ocupantes, porque regeneración y autogobierno son imposibles. Es un país anormal poblado por anormales.


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jajajaja entre esos tres las puñaladas son diarias.



Aun me acuerdo cuando frieron a los cagaplayas en la frontera China con microondas y @ZHU DE disfrutaba como un cochino...


----------



## Gonzalor (10 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Los turcochinos están reventados. El armamento occidental está reventando sus columnas de tanques. Cada cabrón ucraniano lleva un Nlaw o un Javelin que puede reventar un acorazado o un stinger que puede reventar aviones y helicopteros.



Que se jodan, espero que dejen a Putin sin un puñetero tanque.


----------



## Rafl Eg (10 Mar 2022)

Tons of Fear dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 977675



No recuerdo ahora dónde leí (hará un par de días), un artículo donde se mostraba que los investigadores de los biolaboratorios habían estado tomando muestras genéticas en los últimos años de la población ucraniana del este y de las zonas colindantes con rusia (incluso de los propios rusos).


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> para qué queremos nukes si por ejemplo invadimos Andorra y las tiramos en paracaidas a éstas de las CUP ?



Armas biológicas...


----------



## JAGGER (10 Mar 2022)

cemento dijo:


> En toda esta historia hay un fallo que no consigo entender:
> 
> No ha aparecido ningún general ucraniano poniéndose frente a Zelenski y sus mariachis y saludando a sus coleguis rusos al frente de capitanes.
> 
> ...



Mire, en el 2009 se inauguró el estadio Donbass Arena - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre donde todos los ucranianos estaban unidos. Ahí jugó la selección ucraniana y más de 50.000 personas aplaudían juntos el seleccionado. 
¿Qué pasó después?
Pues los mongoles es la respuesta.


----------



## hartman (10 Mar 2022)

me dicen que ademas de material humanitario y ramas han mandado miles de copias de este libro:


----------



## EGO (10 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Imágenes de vehículos aéreos no tripulados que muestran los ataques ucranianos a una columna de blindados rusos en Brovary, incluido el tanque T-72A capturado. Según el audio, el comandante del regimiento fue asesinado. Parece que fue una mezcla de artillería ucraniana y ataques de tanques contra la columna.
> 
> Muestra cómo los ucranianos están integrando drones, morteros, artillería y armas AT, además de información en tiempo real.
> Los rusos: poco apoyo de infantería, poco apoyo aéreo, malas comunicaciones y líneas de ataque evidentes.
> Guerras diferentes._



La doctrina rusa es ridiculisima.Anclada en 1941.Meten 20 carros en una avenida sin apoyo de nada,simplemente confiando en la superioridad de la masa.

Como se les ocurra entrar en Kiev de ese palo se quedan sin ejercito.

El ejercito ucraniano lleva 8 años siendo instruido por la OTAN y se estan viendo los resultados.Lo que yo hablaba ayer de las brigadas polivalentes.Una combinacion de drones,infanteria con armas antitanque,artilleria y los carros como mucho para tareas de limpieza de puntos fortificados.

Rusia es solo un dinosaurio militar condenado a su extincion.


----------



## cemento (10 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Los generales estaban ya purgados
> Los desmovilizados, que conservan la vida antes de que los disparen por la espalda, puedes verlos en el dombas cada día
> Los políticos prorusos o están acunetaos o bajo arresto, como el del principal partido de la oposición
> Las chortinas de slaba ukrini puedes contarlas con los dedos de una mano, en jersón ciudad de más de 1.000.000 salen a protestar (por cierto sin ser quemadas vivas como en Odesa) unos cientos
> ...



No suelo entrar en polémicas. Perdón si alguien piensa que ensucio el hilo. Pa cuatro mensajes que posteo...

Oye, Almeida, mira la Luna y no el dedo. No sé si tienes pluma. Yo no tengo y cuando entré a Burbuja ni se habían inventao.

Anda, vuelve a leer el post y dale un poco más al caletre, Tu puedes! Y a ver si se lo lee alguien más y me ilumina, leche!!


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Soldado ruso con un fusil Mosin-Nagant/ Soldado ucraniano con una ametralladora Degtyaryov DP-27​​Armas de la vieja escuela​
> Reservistas del segundo escalón de la RPD, no un soldado del ejército ruso



ese no es un mossin nagant el rifle en bandolera digo


----------



## paconan (10 Mar 2022)

Granjero ucraniano a por todas
La brigada John Deere es indestructible


----------



## Sr Julian (10 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



No creo que la prensa Europea se de cuenta ahora que los Lazis son unos hipócirtas mentirosos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> te veo henchido de ardor guerrero



No, simplemente que las guerras siguen siendo en esos lares muy medievales. Demasiada casquería…igual ya me hago muy viejo.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (10 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Esto de banear todo lo ruso no va en contra del derecho internacional?
> 
> Que culpa tiene del conflicto un deportista ruso o uno que vive en massachusets? Un poco absurdo. Van a conseguir lo contrario a lo que pretenden, todos los rusos que se vean puteados por occidente, seguirán votando a Putin y se harán más nacionalistas.



Es delito de odio.
Y es nauseabundo.
Digo lo mismo que dije con el kobid en el hilo correspondiente: nuestras leyes NO HAN CAMBIADO. 
Las leyes siguen siendo las mismas hoy que hace dos meses.
En casi toda Europa existen leyes contra los delitos de odio, y no han sido derogadas.
Todo particular o empresa que se lance a la piscina en esta espiral de locura borrega, se puede ver en el futuro en un problema judicial.
Yo si tuviera origen ruso y viviera en España, no dudaría en denunciar a todos los paletos que se creen que van surfeando la ola antirusa.

Por cierto, lo de las empresas estadounidenses APESTA. Que cojones pinta Youtube saliendo de Rusia, o Pokerstars, o Cocacola.
Pregunto.
¿Que puta mierda es esta?
Es propaganda woke?
Es militarismo?


----------



## amcxxl (10 Mar 2022)

Pepejosé dijo:


> He oído en RT que Rusia va a "perdonar", a los ciudadanos de las regiones liberadas, todas sus deudas a la administración y bancos ucranianos, tambien liquidara sus hipotecas, multas etc y va a bajar los precios de la energía eléctrica y del gas.



basicamente el estado ucraniano va a dejar de existir, por lo tanto todas las obligaciones para con el tambien
junto con el estado desapareceran los bancos propiedad de los oligarcas judios, por lo tanto si el banco desaparece o se nazionaliza, se puede hacer lo que te salga del nabo con sus apunttes contables


----------



## NPI (10 Mar 2022)

brunstark dijo:


> El lunes huelga general de transportes, las grandes empresas cerrando (aquí Acerlor Asturias, una de las mayores plantas siderúrgicas europeas), automoción parando las cadenas, la flota pesquera a puerto la semana que viene, la gasolina a mas de 2 euros, la luz ya ni para arrancar el PC y forear......
> 
> El euro para limpiarse el culo.
> 
> ...



Es una coña que os veo venir


----------



## Fígaro (10 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Aun me acuerdo cuando frieron a los cagaplayas en la frontera China con microondas y @ZHU DE disfrutaba como un cochino...



Imagínate ahora cuando las cosas se pongan feas, Occidente presione para que no hagan tratos con Rusia, etc.

De lo de Pakistán mejor ni hablar, eso es un Estado fallido.


----------



## jorge (10 Mar 2022)

hartman dijo:


> me dicen que ademas de material humanitario y ramas han mandado miles de copias de este libro:



Para que arda en la hoguera o calzar mesas


----------



## MICROLITO (10 Mar 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Russian MoD on US Biolabs: One Goal Was to Create Bioagents That Can Target Certain Ethnic Groups
> *El Ministerio de Defensa ruso sobre los biolaboratorios de Estados Unidos: un objetivo era crear bioagentes que puedan dirigirse a ciertos grupos étnicos*
> 
> 
> ...



-

*Bibliografía general*

_*Denis C. The bugs of war.* Nature 2001; 232-35 [revista electrónica] [consultado el 30/01/2002]. Disponible en: 


http://www.nature.com/DynaSearch/App/DynaSearch



*Goldblat J. Convención sobre las armas biológicas. Consideraciones generales.* Revista Internacional de la Cruz Roja. Madrid: 1997;141:263-79.

*Caballos MA. Armas biológicas [consultado el 29/01/2002].* Disponible en: _http:://www.comoves.UNAM.mx/articulos/armasbiol.htm
_
*Choffnes E. Gérmenes en libertad *[consultado el 29/01/2002]. 2001 marzo-abril. Disponible en: 





全国チャットレディ求人情報【チャトレナビ】


当サイトの特徴、どのような内容について書かれているのかを簡単に説明しています。チャットレディって少しグレーな印象もあると思うので「怪しい」となってしまう原因をつきとめ、分かりやすく解説してみました。チャットレディ希望者はぜひ1度、当サイトを覗いてみてくださいね！




www.bullatomsci.org





*Piulats O. Armas biológicas *[consultado el 29/01/2002] 1988;106. Disponible en: Las armas biológicas._

-
De nada.

Anda que volvemos a lo mismo,.. y luego decian que los aerosoles


----------



## John Nash (10 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Es delito de odio.
> Y es nauseabundo.
> Digo lo mismo que dije con el kobid en el hilo correspondiente: nuestras leyes NO HAN CAMBIADO.
> Las leyes siguen siendo las mismas hoy que hace dos meses.
> ...



El imperio tiene solo una voz pese a sus múltiples disfraces.


----------



## magufone (10 Mar 2022)

hartman dijo:


> me dicen que ademas de material humanitario y ramas han mandado miles de copias de este libro:



pues si rebozan los tanques t 84 ucros con esos libros tienen un blindaje resilente y con prespectiva de jenaro, ademas de las charos que se vayan quedando adheridas...


----------



## NS 4 (10 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Izquierda Española, nunca la caga sola:



A que no tienes cojones a poner...IZMIERDAAAAA ESPAÑOLA???

Ya se que para ti es peor el termino PROGRE...

Yo no tengo problemas en decir que VOX es un SUCUBO PERROSIONISTA...por ejemplo...los perros pastores que cria el capital canibal...


----------



## hartman (10 Mar 2022)

no hemos vistos los famosos armata rusos pero los ucranianos han sacado sus oplots?








T-84 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

me pregunto que obscura chapucera y zafia maskirova planean lso USANOS para que haya guerra entre europa y rusia y como ellos y los anglos evitan entrar en ella.


----------



## mazuste (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (10 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> *Russian MoD on US Biolabs: One Goal Was to Create Bioagents That Can Target Certain Ethnic Groups*
> 
> Russian MoD on US Biolabs: One Goal Was to Create Bioagents That Can Target Certain Ethnic Groups


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> No se a que cualidades mágicas te refieres, todos los sistemas de armas tienen sus limitaciones Rusos, Americanos, Franceses, etc...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a ver digame ustec las limitaciones del sistema cuchillo jamonero español


----------



## ussser (10 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Ya no solo se cagan encima nuestra, encima nos insultan.
> Mira Carmomia achaparrada, me voy a cagar en tu putísima madre, que tú seas subnormal de nacimiento no te da el derecho a llamarnos idiotas a los demás y encima insultarnos.
> Cerda mercenaria.



Cerda.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El Covid ha salido de Ucrania...
> 
> Como se nota que los rusos saben que los idiotas convergen en ciertos temas...



JAJAJJSAJSJSJSJAJJAJJAJAJA 
INCREIBLE PERO VERDAD


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

hartman dijo:


> no hemos vistos los famosos armata rusos pero los ucranianos han sacado sus oplots?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diría (me puedo equivocar) que sí. Ha habido mucha foto de T80 ucros.
Calcinados.
Al igual que sus T64. A tenor por las imágenes el rendimiento ha sido bajo y destruidos fácilmente.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Mar 2022)

Sergei Lavrov al final ha conseguido una amiga, sólo me falta la maleta y Ábalos ... jojoojoj menudos amigotes tiene la izquierda española, qué esperpento


----------



## amcxxl (10 Mar 2022)

*"Los khokhols no quieren la ucranización, creyendo con razón que esto es la polonización" (C)*
Verano de 1917: el sur de Rusia contra la ucranización del sur de Rusia.


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Quieren guerra Y MISERIA (No tendrás nada...y no serás feliz).*
> 
> Un proyectil golpeó una tubería de gas cerca de la Uglegorsk TPP cerca de la ciudad de Svetlodarsk, región de Donetsk. El fuego arde desde hace horas.



GEORGIE DANN "LA BARBACOA" - YouTube


----------



## Fígaro (10 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Es delito de odio.
> Y es nauseabundo.
> Digo lo mismo que dije con el kobid en el hilo correspondiente: nuestras leyes NO HAN CAMBIADO.
> Las leyes siguen siendo las mismas hoy que hace dos meses.
> ...



Delito de odio. Ya.

Y amenazar con apretar los botones rojos no lo es.

Tarados chungos.


----------



## JAGGER (10 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Yo solo digo que un youtuber ruso random, que vive en méxico o en cualquier otra parte (como el ejemplo que ponía el otro forero), que hace su vida y no está conectado con el kremlin, le embarguen sus cuentas y dinero porque sí (solo por tener nacionalidad rusa), es un atraco con todas las de la ley, independientemente de lo que pase en ucrania.



Y yo digo que un ucraniano de a pie que vive en Ucrania (su país, se comprende?) tenga que ser invadido, bombardeado, su familia asesinada y su casa destruída por un gobierno extranjero que fue votado por la mayoría de los rusos random.

Puta madre como si eso no fuera un atraco.


----------



## NS 4 (10 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Hola gente, voy un rato para hacer cosas rusas.
> 
> Quiero aprobechar y cagarme en los hijos de mil padres del PAIS por la mierda es a de dignidad y su puta madre sin calefacción ni agua caliente a esas liendres satánicas de la redacción del panfleto mierdas ese.
> 
> ...



Otro perrosionista vendido al capital canibal...hay que llamar a las cosas por su nombre...


----------



## Charidemo (10 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Es curioso, pixelan el pepino que les envían. ¿Alguna idea de porqué lo hacen?


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Si tu visión de la vida es exclusivamente hormonal o crematística entonces sabemos a que bando le vas en este conflicto



para nada, mero chinchamiento foril haya paz y perdone


----------



## Ragnarrok (10 Mar 2022)

Hombre! por fin TV3 hace algo coherente con la profesión de informar! Ah, que en Europa se escandalizan porque van a cubrir la guerra desde el lado de los malos? De qué tienen miedo? de que les desmonten el monopolio de su verdad? Mis respetos por tv3, aunque sólo sea por este hecho.


----------



## paconan (10 Mar 2022)

Serán voluntarios de las fuerzas británicas, personal formado y preparado?


Ayudante de Zelensky, Arestovich: Las fuerzas ukr han tomado Dergachi en el oblast de Kharkiv. Eso ha abierto una brecha en las formaciones rusas hacia el norte y el sur alrededor de Izyum. "Desde una perspectiva militar, es un gran éxito táctico... la situación general cambiará a favor de Ucrania en un futuro próximo".


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (10 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Ya no solo se cagan encima nuestra, encima nos insultan.
> Mira Carmomia achaparrada, me voy a cagar en tu putísima madre, que tú seas subnormal de nacimiento no te da el derecho a llamarnos idiotas a los demás y encima insultarnos.
> Cerda mercenaria.



ZZZZZ...

menudo cola-cao que lleva esa pava, no se entera. De idiotas es enfrentarte a tu mayor proveedor de gas por la injerencia de una potencia extranjera (USA). De imbéciles es una Unión Europea sin apenas identidad propia tomada por los lobistas.

Menuda nos la han liado y a los ucranianos mucho peor. Con lo bien que hubiéramos estado con el NS2 y un contrato a largo plazo...EEUU nos ha arrastrado en su caída.


----------



## Marco Porcio (10 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Un poco de humor ruso. Sale la serie Zielinski en Netflix. Ya hay actor para el papel de Zielinski.
> Ver archivo adjunto 977652



Supongo que será afromujer barbuda.


----------



## Impresionante (10 Mar 2022)

Los ucranianos van a tope. Al final habrá que bombardear en altura.

_El Instituto de Física y Tecnología de Kharkov parece estar en llamas (el del reactor nuclear experimental donde el gobierno ruso afirmó que las fuerzas ucranianas estaban preparando algún tipo de ataque de bandera falsa)_


----------



## magufone (10 Mar 2022)

hartman dijo:


> no hemos vistos los famosos armata rusos pero los ucranianos han sacado sus oplots?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buenisima pregunta. 



Los pocos que tenian operativos estan en ... el Donbass... y en manos de los prorrusos...


----------



## amcxxl (10 Mar 2022)

"Pérdidas en la mañana del día 14 de la guerra: 
muertos - 10.235 (fuerzas regulares) 2.400 (de las PMC que operan junto con el enemigo) en total - alrededor de 12.635 (según un informante interno en la Federación Rusa). 
Heridos - alrededor 35 000. 
Prisioneros - alrededor de 3 000".... 

Su-25 VVSU desmilitarizado


La situación y el ambiente de la dirección de Kiev de la operación especial de la Federación Rusa. Estas son las impresiones de los últimos dos días de nuestro grupo. 
Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se prepararon para la defensa y confiaron en los neonazis en el territorio. defensa. 
Pero los "hermanos del bosque" ya han sido rastrillados por las unidades de las Fuerzas Especiales de Rusia, y las tropas regulares son conducidas al suelo con toda la gama de armas de fuego. 
La crisis humanitaria provocada por el régimen de Kiev se está expandiendo. 
Pero Rusia también arreglará esto. Mira el material. 


El trabajo de artillería de la cámara del dron de reconocimiento.
La artillería rusa y republicana de la Milicia Popular RPD ataca las posiciones del ejército ucraniano. El video fue filmado en las cercanías y en los suburbios de Mariupol. 



El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa mostró la destrucción de equipos militares y objetos fortificados por helicópteros de la aviación del ejército de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas durante una operación especial. Las tripulaciones del Mi-28N y Ka-52 utilizaron cohetes y armas pequeñas y cañones, destruyendo tanques, vehículos blindados y vehículos.


----------



## JAGGER (10 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Serán voluntarios de las fuerzas británicas, personal formado y preparado?
> 
> 
> Ayudante de Zelensky, Arestovich: Las fuerzas del *?* han tomado Dergachi en el oblast de Kharkiv. Eso ha abierto una brecha en las formaciones rusas hacia el norte y el sur alrededor de Izyum. "Desde una perspectiva militar, es un gran éxito táctico... la situación general cambiará a favor de Ucrania en un futuro próximo".



Ukr es abreviatura de Ucrania UK de Reino Unido.


----------



## Dula (10 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> más claro agua



Falta el cuarto, el iraní, ¿no? El pas a quatre que se marcan los putos amos mientras amenazan al mundo con bombas nucleares. Igual esa era el significado de la portada que nos trajo el amigo @Sitezumbanlosoidos 




Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Portada de la 'Novaja Gazeta' del miércoles 9 de marzo de 2022
> Ver archivo adjunto 977366


----------



## Casino (10 Mar 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Es curioso, pixelan el pepino que les envían. ¿Alguna idea de porqué lo hacen?




Algunos obuses son "inteligentes". Los pixelan para que no se vea que esos son pepinos random de los del destrío. No pueden permitirse los inteligentes.

Algo como esto
SMArt 155 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
No descarte que los ucranianos tengan de estos a crédito. El bombardeo artillero del convoy de hoy no ha fallado los obuses y eso es estadísticamente imposible con pepinos random.


SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (10 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Serán voluntarios de las fuerzas británicas, personal formado y preparado?
> 
> 
> Ayudante de Zelensky, Arestovich: Las fuerzas del Reino Unido han tomado Dergachi en el oblast de Kharkiv. Eso ha abierto una brecha en las formaciones rusas hacia el norte y el sur alrededor de Izyum. "Desde una perspectiva militar, es un gran éxito táctico... la situación general cambiará a favor de Ucrania en un futuro próximo".



No lo sé, pero no imagino a miles de voluntarios de todo el mundo ayudando a Rusia si estuviera en las mismas, por qué será...


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Mar 2022)

_ÚLTIMA HORA: Foro Económico Mundial congela 'todas las relaciones' con Rusia y veta a Putin de Davos _


----------



## Lma0Zedong (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## ussser (10 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> *Foro Económico Mundial congela lazos con estructuras rusas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh vaya!


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Rusia no parara hasta que aniquile a los nazis de Ucrania. Antes habrá guerra civil en USA y disolución de la UE en una absoluta miseria.



Eso decían ....y se disolvió la.union soviética

Torres más altas han caído


----------



## Archimanguina (10 Mar 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Es curioso, pixelan el pepino que les envían. ¿Alguna idea de porqué lo hacen?



Alta tecnologia paco, lo de servir esa pieza de esa manera mas paco imposible, ¿son soldados o voluntarios palilleros?.


----------



## crocodile (10 Mar 2022)

Abrimos cualquier diario español y teneis esto.

Buscan desatar la xenofobia y el odio a cualquier ruso que viva aquí.
Es puro delito de odio..

Es prensa CRIMINAL y bien pagada.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (10 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> No lo sé, pero no imagino a miles de voluntarios de todo el mundo ayudando a Rusia si estuviera en las mismas, por qué será...



Por pasta básicamente.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Mar 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Es curioso, pixelan el pepino que les envían. ¿Alguna idea de porqué lo hacen?



Número de serie…


----------



## explorador (10 Mar 2022)

que traman estos? Miedo me da


----------



## Icibatreuh (10 Mar 2022)

barganiza dijo:


> Cuatro morterazos, eso no les hace nada a los tanques, se van todos como si nada.



Joder 4 morterazos.

Pues ese video esta abriendo los noticiarios de todas las cadenas.


----------



## ussser (10 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _ÚLTIMA HORA: Foro Económico Mundial congela 'todas las relaciones' con Rusia y veta a Putin de Davos _



Esto debería ser un bendición.


Tiene cara de sádico hijodeputa.


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Noshajodiomayoconnollover!!.
> 
> Seguro que USA no es el país más sancionado del mundo, ni siquiera aunque mataran un millón de personas en Irak con nuestra ayuda y con una excusa falsa de invasión.
> 
> USA nunca aparacerá en esa lista, es la que sanciona a los demás. No se va a sancionar así misma.



con biden para mantener la inflaccion se autosancionara


----------



## Rafl Eg (10 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Y yo digo que un ucraniano de a pie que vive en Ucrania (su país, se comprende?) tenga que ser invadido, bombardeado, su familia asesinada y su casa destruída por un gobierno extranjero que fue votado por la mayoría de los rusos random.
> 
> Puta madre como si eso no fuera un atraco.



Imagina que te embargaran tus cuentas en argentina solo por ser judío, porque Israel ataca gaza (por ejemplo), no te parecería un poco injusto? No puedes justificar sablear individualmente a una persona que vive en la conchinchina por su nacionalidad o etnia, con la excusa de que hay un conflicto regional en otra parte.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## EGO (10 Mar 2022)

Ya esta el Brent a 109$


----------



## Lma0Zedong (10 Mar 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Es curioso, pixelan el pepino que les envían. ¿Alguna idea de porqué lo hacen?



Munición Krasnopol: Krasnopol (weapon system) - Wikipedia. Sinceramente no se por qué lo quieren pixelar:


----------



## John Nash (10 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Eso decían ....y se disolvió la.union soviética
> 
> Torres más altas han caído



Lo dices por el decadente imperio USA-OTAN empeñado en arrastrar a medio mundo en su caída?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Mar 2022)

*U.S. to Aid Ukraine in Countering Bioweapons
por que unos microbios seguros son unos microbios felices*
By Jo Warrick​August 30, 2005

The United States and Ukraine agreed yesterday to work jointly to prevent the spread of biological weapons, signing a pact that clears the way for Ukraine's government to receive U.S. aid to improve security at facilities where dangerous microbes are kept.


https://www.washingtonpost.com/archive/politics/2005/08/30/us-to-aid-ukraine-in-countering-bioweapons/72059ed1-90ca-4381-ac6f-10f4e205f09e/


​ 




​


----------



## dabuti (10 Mar 2022)

No me he conectado en todo el día por motivos de trabajo y veo que los Ucronazis han tomado el foro.

Comí en un sitio sin cobertura y sufrí la puta tele cuyo resumen ya os puse ayer.



5 minutos sobre movimientos de guerra.
5 minutos sobre el payaso, digo héroe, Zelenski.
5 minutos sobre la oposición mayoritaria en Rusia a la guerra.
5 minutos con las madres de soldados ruskis muertos a millones.
5 minutos sobre el sufrimiento ukro y los muerto provocados por los malosos ruskis.
5 minutos con los cuñados españoles conduciendo 50 horas para llegar a un lugar donde no conocen el idioma y recoger ukros.
30 minutos finalizados.

El deporte:
5 minutos con los deportistas ucranianos que luchan por su patria y se preocupan por la familia (pero ninguno regresa, ojo)
5 minutos con la expulsión de rusos de las competiciones por ser tan malosos.

Hoy en Dapena 3.

ASCAZO DE COMIDA.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Lo dices por el decadente imperio USA-OTAN empeñado en arrastrar a medio mundo en su caída?



Prefiero la decadencia usa -otan a la de Rusia.


----------



## Remequilox (10 Mar 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Puta borregada dispuesta a perder los dos ojos para dejar tuerto al vecino, que tampoco nos ha hecho nada.



La estrategia adoptada (por convicción, o a la fuerza...) por parte de la Unión Europea parece ser esa, arrancarnos los dos ojos, para ESTADÍSTICAMENTE, dejar tuerta a Rusia. El promedio estadístico no miente.

Sobre la pugna en términos económicos, hace días se publicaban ESTIMACIONES que la destrucción de capital bélico ruso le estaba costando aproximadamente un 1 % del PIB por día de conflicto. Estimaciones muy infladas, pero tampoco irracionales por eso. No incluían el coste operativo propiamente dicho.
Hoy se han publicado una declaraciones de un supuesto "alto funcionario ucraniano" (realmente director ejecutivo de una fundación de inversión en Ucrania, alto asesor de Zelensky), donde estima que las pérdidas por destruccción solo de infraestructura civil ascienden a un 5 % del PIB por día de conflicto.








Invasión rusa ya causó daños por 100 mil mdd: Ucrania


El crecimiento económico “va a ser realmente muy deprimente, incluso si la guerra se detiene de inmediato", dijo el asesor económico de Zelenksi.




www.jornada.com.mx





Y estamos hablando de una guerra donde la infraestructura civil NO es un objetivo militar del enemigo. Esa auto-destrucción es solo atribuible a la decisión de resistir hasta el final sin valorar los costes, y apoyándose sobre todo en los entornos urbanos y civiles.
Supongo que dicho asesor no cuenta entre las pérdidas lo correspondiente a capital bélico ni los costes propios de la operación defensa numantina (ya que eso lo paga la UE).

1 % PIB diario (muy inflado) de costes de destrucción de capital bélico (mayormente equipamiento antiguo reacondicionado) Rusia
5 % PIB diario (lo dicen ellos mismos) de costes de destrucción de capital productivo Ucrania

Creo que ni la campaña de bombardeos masivos continuos de los aliados sobre Alemania en la IIWW causó tanta destrucción en términos PIB como la autodestrucción que se está autoprovocando Ucrania. Realmente debes tener mucho temor o mucho odio al enemigo para hacerte algo así.


----------



## paconan (10 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ukr es abreviatura de Ucrania UK de Reino Unido.



he pensado que el traductor lo ha cambiado al traducir ,pero si hay creo veteranos del ejercito de UK luchando, de ahí el error


----------



## JAGGER (10 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Imagina que te embargaran tus cuentas en argentina solo por ser judío, porque Israel ataca gaza (por ejemplo), no te parecería un poco injusto? No puedes justificar sablear individualmente a una persona que vive en la conchinchina por su nacionalidad o etnia, con la excusa de que hay un conflicto regional en otra parte.



No, de ninguna manera. Lo mismo hace el retrozar fronterizo con sus clientes "individualmente". De hecho le confiscó sus ahorros en dólares. Un atraco, verdad?
Por lo demás, Israel no ataca a Gaza, en la que no tiene ningún interés territorial. Es Gaza la que lanza ataques a los civiles hebreos. Qué se jodan los moros agresores.


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> ZZZZZ...
> 
> menudo cola-cao que lleva esa pava, no se entera. De idiotas es enfrentarte a tu mayor proveedor de gas por la injerencia de una potencia extranjera (USA). De imbéciles es una Unión Europea sin apenas identidad propia tomada por los lobistas.
> 
> Menuda nos la han liado y a los ucranianos mucho peor. Con lo bien que hubiéramos estado con el NS2 y un contrato a largo plazo...EEUU nos ha arrastrado en su caída.



lo que nos deja a nosotros en la playa viendo horrorizados el Tsunami de 30 metros que se nos viene encima ante el que nada podemos hacer.

seamos sinceros el foro esta lleno de rabia impotencia y afortunadamente humor negro aunque faltan post desestresantes de rubias de buen ver


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (10 Mar 2022)

jorge dijo:


> Para que arda en la hoguera o calzar mesas



Mejor por si escasea el papel higiénico.


----------



## xenofonte (10 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> basicamente el estado ucraniano va a dejar de existir, por lo tanto todas las obligaciones para con el tambien
> junto con el estado desapareceran los bancos propiedad de los oligarcas judios, por lo tanto si el banco desaparece o se nazionaliza, se puede hacer lo que te salga del nabo con sus apunttes contables



¿Y los oligarcas estilo Kolomoisky (o como rayos se escriba) también van a dejar de existir o van a pactar con ellos?


----------



## ussser (10 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> que traman estos? Miedo me da



Propaganda para sembrar terror.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (10 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> que traman estos? Miedo me da



Traman una falsa bandera para meternos a todos en la guerra.


----------



## capitán almeida (10 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> para nada, mero chinchamiento foril haya paz y perdone



No hay de qué, cada uno es cada uno y tiene sus caunadas decía una filósofa andaluza


----------



## paconan (10 Mar 2022)

esto será fake? los turcos han puenteado bien la restricción del espacio aereo a los vuelos rusos

Turkish Airlines ha cambiado las reglas para comprar billetes para los rusos. Ahora todas las rutas deben comenzar o terminar en Rusia. Entonces, por ejemplo, no puedes volar de Estambul a Madrid. Pero de Moscú a Madrid con un traslado en Estambul es posible.


----------



## Trajanillo (10 Mar 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Propaganda para sembrar terror.



Lo de los americanos con las armas quimicas, es como "El que lo huele debajo lo tiene" creo que lo tirarían ellos antes que Rusia. 
Además parece que están como locos porque empiece una lluvia de nukes como si a ellos otra vez no les fuera a afectar,


----------



## El Tuerto (10 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> *Zelensky firma ley sobre expropiación de propiedad rusa en Ucrania
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le están levantando los rusos el continente y él expropia el contenido. Un genio. Por mucho menos colgaron a Hussein mientras los "pacifistas" lo retransmitian en televisión.


----------



## NPI (10 Mar 2022)

La VERDAD y la MENTIRA fue creada en el Instituto Poynter en 2015 y en 2019 ya lo estabáis viendo como actuaban, desde entonces han mejorado muchísimo la VERDAD OFICIAL y la MENTIRA OFICIAL.


----------



## capitán almeida (10 Mar 2022)

cemento dijo:


> No suelo entrar en polémicas. Perdón si alguien piensa que ensucio el hilo. Pa cuatro mensajes que posteo...
> 
> Oye, Almeida, mira la Luna y no el dedo. No sé si tienes pluma. Yo no tengo y cuando entré a Burbuja ni se habían inventao.
> 
> Anda, vuelve a leer el post y dale un poco más al caletre, Tu puedes! Y a ver si se lo lee alguien más y me ilumina, leche!!



Vale debe ser que soy poco lunático, pero plumerín (sin doble sentido) de aquí a vladivostok


----------



## CEMENTITOS (10 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Delito de odio. Ya.
> 
> Y amenazar con apretar los botones rojos no lo es.
> 
> Tarados chungos.



¿Que ruso-español ha amenazado?
¿Vas a culpar a unas personas de lo que hagan otras?
Acaba el instituto y luego ven a hablar con los adultos.


----------



## willbeend (10 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Serán voluntarios de las fuerzas británicas, personal formado y preparado?
> 
> 
> Ayudante de Zelensky, Arestovich: Las fuerzas del Reino Unido han tomado Dergachi en el oblast de Kharkiv. Eso ha abierto una brecha en las formaciones rusas hacia el norte y el sur alrededor de Izyum. "Desde una perspectiva militar, es un gran éxito táctico... la situación general cambiará a favor de Ucrania en un futuro próximo".



Ukr kerra decir Ukranian... No Reino Unido


----------



## capitán almeida (10 Mar 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Traman una falsa bandera para meternos a todos en la guerra.



En la guerra ya estamos metidos, en todo caso en una fase más agresiva


----------



## MICROLITO (10 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> me pregunto que obscura chapucera y zafia maskirova planean lso USANOS para que haya guerra entre europa y rusia y como ellos y los anglos evitan entrar en ella.



-
parece un teatro de operaciones sin escrupulos termonucelar de baja intensidad , para quedarse con los recursos barra materias primas.. y los nietos que vengan despues que arreen arreano que es gerundio,.. de mientra estas alimañas nos comen el tarro con los calientamiento guevales gastando en cisternas aereas y YETS DE LOS QUE LA ZORRITA GRETITA dice ni mu ni sus acolitos, y nos dicen que esque no hay peakoil,. cuando claramente esto es una huida hacia adelante y se demuestra que los fOLLAMOLINOS Y PETA PLACAS HAN SIDO UBOS ESPECULADORES ENERGETICOS,... Ahora Me voy a repostar diesel ,.. que mañana es tarde JAJAJA.


----------



## Azrael_II (10 Mar 2022)

Jerarcas venezolanos van a Turquía a pedir perdón a Rusia por las palabras de Maduro con USA... Quieren su dinero 



¿Os imagináis a Rusia conspirando para derrocar a Maduro y USA y perro Sánchez hablando de democracia y respetar la voluntad popular que ha decido que sea el presidente el Sr sucesor de Chávez? Yo lo veo

Lo veo señores

Y foro coches defendiendo al comunistasaaaassaa podemita maduro


----------



## capitán almeida (10 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Jerarcas venezolanos van a Turquía a pedir perdón a Rusia por las palabras de Maduro con USA... Quieren su dinero
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   El fly man de la tercera fila es ábalos liposucionado en estambul....por si se le cae algo a la de las maletas


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Lo dices por el decadente imperio USA-OTAN empeñado en arrastrar a medio mundo en su caída?



EEUU abandonó Afganistán porque ganó la guerra hace dos décadas y no tenía nada más que ganar en ese desierto. EEUU perdió en dos décadas menos soldados que los turcochinos han perdido en dos semanas en Ucrania. 

Los chupapollas de los turcochinos sois patéticos.


----------



## Xan Solo (10 Mar 2022)

cemento dijo:


> En toda esta historia hay un fallo que no consigo entender:
> 
> No ha aparecido ningún general ucraniano poniéndose frente a Zelenski y sus mariachis y saludando a sus coleguis rusos al frente de capitanes.
> 
> ...



Cierto, pero creo que es por varios motivos.

No hay un ideario al que apuntase. No es el Partido Comunista, ni la URSS, quien viene, es sólo el Ejército Ruso... y tú has sido ucranizado -esto es, desrrusificado- durante 30 años. Si en 1967 se hubiese producido una nueva invasión del valle de Arán... nadie los habría apoyado -claro que nadie los apoyó cuando la hicieron...- Es curioso que en una de las pocas imágenes que hemos visto de una columna rusa avanzando llevaba UNA BANDERA SOVIÉTICA. Flipé...

La mayor parte de los favorables no están seguros. No confían en Putin ni en el Ejército Ruso, porque NO SABEN QUE VA A PASAR MAÑANA. Lo mejor es ponerse de perfil. Eso pasaba mucho en la transición en España, muchos se ponían de perfil por si se daba de nuevo la vuelta a la tortilla... Hasta que se amanecieron demócratas de toda la vida, claro... cuando la cosa estuvo clara. Si los rusos propusiesen algo claro a los ucros, algo por lo que luchar, es posible que consiguiesen más ayudas.

Todo el mundo ha intentado sobrevivir, lo que presupone que casi todo el mundo debe tener algún pecadillo que ocultar. Por otra parte, alegrarte de ver tropas rusas cuando tu hermano, tu hijo o tu marido ha sido movilizado a la fuerza para combatir a los rusos... es difícil.

No creo que les falle la información... creo que les ha fallado su contacto con las élites ucranianas. En eso sí, sin duda, han perdido.


----------



## Casino (10 Mar 2022)

El asunto es que los ucranianos están librando una guerra asimétrica con un material que es tecnológicamente *dos generaciones más avanzado* que el de los rusos, como poco. 
Como no saturen con infantes hasta ocuparlo todo dejando por el camino una alfombra de carne van a acabar teniendo la misma masacre y perdiendo. 
Hasta ahora yo he hablado de derrota política, en plan Vietnam, pero si esta superioridad tecnológica resulta ser sistemática, la derrota puede ser incluso militar y que los ejércitos rusos no puedan ni retirarse. 
Y los follaputines hablando de armas nucleares. Menuda venda tienen puesta. Si les tocara ir dentro de uno de esos vehículos de aluminio jalearían a Putín bastante, bastante menos.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## capitán almeida (10 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> EEUU abandonó Afganistán porque ganó la guerra hace dos décadas y no tenía nada más que ganar en ese desierto. EEUU perdió en dos décadas menos soldados que los turcochinos han perdido en dos semanas en Ucrania.
> 
> Los chupapollas de los turcochinos sois patéticos.



Ah pero queda tovaía algún ruski vivo en la vietnam ukra?


----------



## amcxxl (10 Mar 2022)

xenofonte dijo:


> ¿Y los oligarcas estilo Kolomoisky (o como rayos se escriba) también van a dejar de existir o van a pactar con ellos?



los oligarcas al servicio del imperio britanico que han traicionado al pueblo seran juzgados en un Tribunal Penal Especial y condenados a muerte si son capturados
Akhmetov, Kolomoisly y Pinchuk son los principales, junto claro esta con Porochenko y el payaso


----------



## El Tuerto (10 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Esto está llegando a unos niveles que parece nos esten llevando de vuelta no hace cien años atrás,no , al medievo.
> Y por desgracia es que si estos trozos de mierda de perriodistas se atreven a decir esto es porque están convencidos que una buena parte de la población desde hace mucho tiempo traga con todo lo que le dicen cómo los Aldeanos mediavales creían en lo que les decía el cura, es que si no, no me lo explicó, es todo absolutamente surrealista.
> Ni en mis peores pesadillas.



Es una locura. Yo ya no tengo ganas ni de entrar al floro, tanta mierda me supera...
No le demos más vueltas, la población ha sido amoñecada y es totalmente incapaz de pensar de forma racional sobre la realidad que les rodea.

Ya lo puse el otro día, toda esa gente está a medio centímetro de convertirse en bárbaros y alimañas cuando así lo quieran sus amos. Bestias capaces de cualquier cosa.


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

En el distrito de Darnitsky de Kiev, Dmitry Demyanenko, exdirector adjunto de la Dirección General de la SBU en Kiev y la región de Kiev, fue asesinado en un puesto de control. Demyanenko fue asesinado a tiros por militantes


----------



## Fauna iberica (10 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> El asunto es que los ucranianos están librando una guerra asimétrica con un material que es tecnológicamente *dos generaciones más avanzado* que el de los rusos, como poco.
> Como no saturen con infantes hasta ocuparlo todo dejando por el camino una alfombra de carne van a acabar teniendo la misma masacre y perdiendo.
> Hasta ahora yo he hablado de derrota política, en plan Vietnam, pero si esta superioridad tecnológica resulta ser sistemática, la derrota puede ser incluso militar y que los ejércitos rusos no puedan ni retirarse.
> Y los follaputines hablando de armas nucleares. Menuda venda tienen puesta. Si les tocara ir dentro de uno de esos vehículos de aluminio jalearían a Putín bastante, bastante menos.
> ...



Atencion ahora habla el "expelto", en armas y estategia del foro.
Supongo que te habran pasado informacion calentita tus contactos de la OTAN a alto nivel,.

Cuentanos mas .


----------



## PutoNWO (10 Mar 2022)

Los nanzis del foro van a implosionar

En las regiones liberadas de la República de Lugansk, los nuevos funcionarios del Ministerio del Interior prestaron juramento a la LNR.
Algunos de ellos sirvieron recientemente en el Ministerio del Interior de Ucrania, pero no estaban asociados con los neonazis.
Tengan en cuenta, empleados de las regiones de Ucrania...

El momento de prestar juramento a la República de Lugansk en vídeo.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (10 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> esto será fake? los turcos han puenteado bien la restricción del espacio aereo a los vuelos rusos
> 
> Turkish Airlines ha cambiado las reglas para comprar billetes para los rusos. Ahora todas las rutas deben comenzar o terminar en Rusia. Entonces, por ejemplo, no puedes volar de Estambul a Madrid. Pero de Moscú a Madrid con un traslado en Estambul es posible.



Jugada maestra turca..

Ande se compran sus " assiones"?

Pronto el injerto capilar y las series lloricas Turcas , van a ser sancionadas en UEvonland. Por saltarse el embargo contra Rusia.

Países UEvones, no cabréis más al cerdogan, que os tiene tomada la matrícula desde hace años. Por no querer " ajuntaros" con él, en el recreo., Como cualquier " amigüito" uropeo más.


----------



## JAGGER (10 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Imagina que te embargaran tus cuentas en argentina solo por ser judío, porque Israel ataca gaza (por ejemplo), no te parecería un poco injusto? No puedes justificar sablear individualmente a una persona que vive en la conchinchina por su nacionalidad o etnia, con la excusa de que hay un conflicto regional en otra parte.



También te puedes imaginar que sos un ucraniano que vive en Tegucigalpa y de la noche a la mañana un hijo de puta extranjero invade tu lejano país y destruye tu casa, tu ciudad, te trata de nazi, asesina tu familia, planta su bandera y se queda contu país. 

No hace falta que te lo imagines. Los rusos lo o están intentando.


----------



## amcxxl (10 Mar 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Ukr kerra decir Ukranian... No Reino Unido



Rusia esta luchando contra la OTAN en Ucrania

hay mercenarios (ex-fuerzas especiales) de UK, Turquia, Polonia, USA, Letonia, ALemania, etc...
o es que te crees que esos "voluntarios" que han dicho que iban a enviar no estaban alli hace meses ?, como todas esas armas que se apresuraron a decir que iban a mandar

se calculan 20000 los mercenarios extranjeros en Ucrania


----------



## MICROLITO (10 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> que traman estos? Miedo me da



-
lO MISMO QUE LOS stratortanker dando vueltas hoy alsur de moldavis...


----------



## Von Rudel (10 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> EEUU abandonó Afganistán porque ganó la guerra hace dos décadas y no tenía nada más que ganar en ese desierto. EEUU perdió en dos décadas menos soldados que los turcochinos han perdido en dos semanas en Ucrania.
> 
> Los chupapollas de los turcochinos sois patéticos.




La mayor derrota de la historia de USA. No en terminos de muertos, sino en el economico, un golpe de muerte a la hegemonia del imperio. Irak, se pago ella sola al invasión y reconstrucción con el petroleó, ese fue un buen negocio. Pero lo de Afganistan fue una ruina desde el principio y prolongada por 20 años. Solo una patrulla aerea gastaba mas que contratara a 1000 mercenarios Somalis. Fue un despilfarro de dinero por cada pastor de cabras muerto, Usa y sus aliados malgastaban 1000 millones de Euros. Por cada año de lucha se desplifarraban cientos de millones de Euros. Fue tan pero tan agujero negro de dinero que no les quedo otra que retirarse o acabar en bancarrota.


Fue la mayor sumidero de ingresos de la Historia de cualquier guerra en la historia.


F-22 vs pastores de cabras.


Es como matar moscas a cañonazos.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (10 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Rusia esta luchando contra la OTAN en Ucrania
> 
> hay mercenarios (ex-fuerzas especiales) de UK, Turquia, Polonia, USA, Letonia, ALemania, etc...
> o es que te crees que esos "voluntarios" que han dicho que iban a enviar no estaban alli hace meses ?, como todas esas armas que se apresuraron a decir que iban a mandar
> ...



Es lo normal, los mercenarios viven de la guerra, también es cierto que sus países de origen se desentienden de ellos, en Ucrania no están representando a nadie.


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

Trofeos de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RPD avanzando en dirección suroeste.

Esta vez tomaron por la fuerza la ubicación del grupo de sabotaje y asalto de voluntarios ucranianos "SS-Bears".


----------



## Impresionante (10 Mar 2022)

Asco de mujer, al nivel la concubina
. Ana Botín: "Hemos entrado en un mundo nuevo y Europa muestra que tenemos valores y los defendemos"


----------



## Casino (10 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Atencion ahora habla el "expelto", en armas y estategia del foro.
> Supongo que te habran pasado informacion calentita tus contactos de la OTAN a alto nivel,.
> 
> Cuentanos mas .




Repase Vd. mis mensajes desde el 24 de febrero. 
Siga a lo suyo y devore con fruición el cipote de Putín.


SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## ccartech (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Monarquía Bananera (10 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> En la guerra ya estamos metidos, en todo caso en una fase más agresiva



No lo suficiente:

Primer intento: USA obliga a países europeos a sancionar a Rusia (no es factible pegarse un tiro en el pié).

Segundo intento: USA compromete a países europeos para que envien armas a Ukrania (no ha sido suficiente).

Tercer intento: enviar aviones que despeguen desde un aeropuerto europeo (los polacos se dieron cuenta de la jugada y no funcionó).

Cuarto intento: USA advierte que si Rusia ataca los convoys de suministros (también de armas) recibirá respuesta (de la OTAN y de la UE). De momento parece que tampoco ha funcionado.

Quinto intento: futuro atentado de falsa bandera con armas químicas en embajada de cualquier país pero situada en la UE (.....in process).


----------



## ccartech (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Azote87 (10 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Asco de mujer, al nivel la concubina
> . Ana Botín: "Hemos entrado en un mundo nuevo y Europa muestra que tenemos valores y los defendemos"
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 977796



Que valores tiene un banquero ?


----------



## MICROLITO (10 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Joder 4 morterazos.
> 
> Pues ese video esta abriendo los noticiarios de todas las cadenas.



-
eso ha sido una emboscada que pagaran y lo saben,.. al igual que lo pagaran los escudos ukros en sitios de corredor de civiles


----------



## Casino (10 Mar 2022)

No, hombre, a los rusos no les gusta drogarse, lo he visto en RT.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## willbeend (10 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Rusia esta luchando contra la OTAN en Ucrania
> 
> hay mercenarios (ex-fuerzas especiales) de UK, Turquia, Polonia, USA, Letonia, ALemania, etc...
> o es que te crees que esos "voluntarios" que han dicho que iban a enviar no estaban alli hace meses ?, como todas esas armas que se apresuraron a decir que iban a mandar
> ...



Si, ya soy bastante veterano para que me vengas a dar lecciones respecto a la OTAN.

Lo que he indicado y que tu has citado, es que han traducido Ukr por United Kingdom en vez de por Ukranian.


----------



## John Nash (10 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> EEUU abandonó Afganistán porque ganó la guerra hace dos décadas y no tenía nada más que ganar en ese desierto. EEUU perdió en dos décadas menos soldados que los turcochinos han perdido en dos semanas en Ucrania.
> 
> Los chupapollas de los turcochinos sois patéticos.











240.000 muertos y un billón de dólares después, Afganistán vuelve a estar en manos de los talibanes


A esta hora de la mañana, el ejército insurgente talibán se encuentra a escasos 87 kilómetros de Kabul, capital de Afganistán y última línea de defensa del...




magnet.xataka.com













Más de un millón de iraquíes, muertos desde el comienzo de la guerra en 2003


Más de un millón de iraquíes han muerto desde el comienzo de la guerra desencadenada por EEUU en marzo del 2003 en Irak, según una encuesta publica...




www.20minutos.es













La guerra de Vietnam continúa matando civiles cuarenta años después


Unas 500 personas fueron víctimas el año pasado en Indochina de bombas que quedaron sin detonar tras la guerra de Vietnam.




www.eldiario.es





Pero la guerra no sólo dejó un elevado número de víctimas civiles en la región (*diferentes cálculos **sitúan la cifra entre un millón y tres millones de muertos*) los “bombardeos de desaturación” o las “operaciones de búsqueda y destrucción” de Estados Unidos dejaron un rastro de devastación en Indochina (Vietnam, Camboya y Laos) con el que han tenido que lidiar en solitario los vencedores desde entonces.


----------



## NPI (10 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>





Debunker dijo:


> Posiblemente, lo ví ayer en la Cuatro con Mejide



Beauty influencer booted from a hospital in Ukraine despite being pregnant and wounded


----------



## ccartech (10 Mar 2022)

Informes fantásticos y sombríos aquí desde la primera línea del brutal asalto de Rusia.


----------



## Impresionante (10 Mar 2022)

Azote87 dijo:


> Que valores tiene un banquero ?



Show me the money?


----------



## quinciri (10 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Gana las elecciones el político surCoreano que propone una jornada laboral de hasta 24 h durante 5 días o 17 horas sin librar al dis



Esta claro que al imperio del mal no le faltan peones sumisos y dispuestos a pringar en primera linea.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (10 Mar 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Es curioso, pixelan el pepino que les envían. ¿Alguna idea de porqué lo hacen?



Son proyectiles con aletas móviles. Las aletas corrigen la trayectoria durante el vuelo (de forma automática o manual) para ganar un extra de precisión.
Los pixelan porque seguramente sea un nuevo diseño y no quieren que sea copiado.


----------



## ussser (10 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Sergei Lavrov al final ha conseguido una amiga, sólo me falta la maleta y Ábalos ... jojoojoj menudos amigotes tiene la izquierda española, qué esperpento



Si bozal va el tío, con dos cojones.


----------



## Guanotopía (10 Mar 2022)

Rusia tiene suficientes compradores de energía pese a sanciones


(Bloomberg) -- Rusia tiene suficientes compradores para su petróleo y gas a pesar de las sanciones impuestas por países occidentales y sus aliados en respuesta a la invasión a Ucrania, según un alto funcionario del Kremlin.“No persuadiremos a nadie para que compre nuestro petróleo y gas”, dijo...




es.finance.yahoo.com





¿Acaso alguien lo dudaba? En mitad de una crisis energética brutal, van a dejar de comprarle a Rusia, claaaaro. Sólo los tontos europeos siguiendo las órdenes de los amos yankis tiran piedras contra su propio tejado.


----------



## Von Rudel (10 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Asco de mujer, al nivel la concubina
> . Ana Botín: "Hemos entrado en un mundo nuevo y Europa muestra que tenemos valores y los defendemos"
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 977796



La oligarca mas importante de España. Conspirando todos los días entre partidos y medios de comunicación. Y con sospechas de estar implicada en tramas de la muerte de su padre.

Este es mas siniestra que cualquier oligarca Ruso.


----------



## ccartech (10 Mar 2022)

Israel negó a Zelensky un discurso en la Knesset. Se informa que los diplomáticos ucranianos se han acercado a Israel con una propuesta para que Zelensky se dirija a la Knesset con un llamamiento


----------



## CEMENTITOS (10 Mar 2022)

Si, no he visto el video, pero si lo pixelan como dices es para que ni tan siquiera se pueda elucubrar. Un ingeniero podría atar cabos simplemente intuyendo una forma.


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Trofeos de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RPD avanzando en dirección suroeste.
> 
> Esta vez tomaron por la fuerza la ubicación del grupo de sabotaje y asalto de voluntarios ucranianos "SS-Bears".
> 
> ...



Que barbaridad, que subnormalidad...¿cómo puede un eslavo declararse nazi?, es casi como si lo hiciera un judio. Y aquí años y años aguantando la matraca con Jirle, persiguiendo cualquier símbolo, libro, artículo y hasta opiniones en foros, y ahora hacen la vista gorda con toda la jeta!!...estos tiempos que vivimos son un puñetero disparate, un planeta de locos.

Que no nos pase nada...


----------



## NS 4 (10 Mar 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


>



Descansen en paz...malditas sean las guerras...


----------



## Azrael_II (10 Mar 2022)

He estado leyendo sobre drones de combates ligeros y la verdad que creo que es el futuro para hacer acciones de terror-"francotirador" y acompañar a la infantería.

Incluso para crear perímetros muy amplios donde ninguna tropa enemiga pueda tomar posiciones. Evidentemente no sirven para nada en un ataque masivo, pero para acciones quirúrgicas de firma sostenidas sirven

Son muy baratos (los ligeros) tienen armamento para volar vehículos incluido tanques, tropas y pequeñas fortificaciones. Su velocidad es lenta pero pueden atacar puntos a más de mil kilómetros de distancia o bien tenerlos patrullando. Incluso pueden servir para activar sistemas antimisiles carísimos.

Imaginad que tenéis hambre y tenéis que entrar en una de estas dos fincaS

A)una con uno o varios terribles perros entrenados para desgarrar , inmovilizar pero no matar, esperar a que venga el dueño.. 

B) la otra tiene avispas asiáticas entrenadas para atacar a humanos .



La mayoría elegiría ir a la b... No voy a entrar a valorar está decisión, es inteligente a priori... Pero letal... O al menos muy molesto


El hambre al final haría que con un poco de organización y unas pocas armas que se pueden encontrar en una casa los hambrientos elegirían la opción a) , en cambio para entrar en la casa b) se necesitaría un equipo de ataque y protección paradójicamente más elevado y más caro . 

Los drones son las avispas como habéis podido averiguar.

La combinación avispa + perros sería lo mejor para defender la finca ..


En fin creo que Rusia debería usar drones


----------



## Fígaro (10 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> ¿Que ruso-español ha amenazado?
> ¿Vas a culpar a unas personas de lo que hagan otras?
> Acaba el instituto y luego ven a hablar con los adultos.



Coño, se supone que quien gobierna el país es responsable de su imagen y de las consecuencias de sus acciones para sus ciudadanos.
Ahora, si es un chulo putas, ya es problema de los rusos, no haberle puesto.

Yo estoy totalmente a favor de la demonización de los rusos.

Así para otra vez se lo piensa.


----------



## kelden (10 Mar 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Cierto, pero creo que es por varios motivos.
> 
> No hay un ideario al que apuntase. No es el Partido Comunista, ni la URSS, quien viene, es sólo el Ejército Ruso... y tú has sido ucranizado -esto es, desrrusificado- durante 30 años. Si en 1967 se hubiese producido una nueva invasión del valle de Arán... nadie los habría apoyado -claro que nadie los apoyó cuando la hicieron...- Es curioso que en una de las pocas imágenes que hemos visto de una columna rusa avanzando llevaba UNA BANDERA SOVIÉTICA. Flipé...
> 
> ...




Es normal. En 2014 ya se rebelaron en Jerson, Odessa, etc...etc..., nadie les ayudó como a los de Luganks y aquello acabó en hogueras. Además oyes a los rusos ahora y,oficialmente, solo hablan de Donetsk, Lugansk y Crimea. No dicen nada acerca de Jarkov u Odesssa. La gente no se arriesga para quedarse después otra vez con el culo al aire.


----------



## ccartech (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (10 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Los ucranianos van a tope. Al final habrá que bombardear en altura.
> 
> _El Instituto de Física y Tecnología de Kharkov parece estar en llamas (el del reactor nuclear experimental donde el gobierno ruso afirmó que las fuerzas ucranianas estaban preparando algún tipo de ataque de bandera falsa)_



Aquí solo nos llegara una o dos lluvias radiactivas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

Mapa ruski de hoy


----------



## explorador (10 Mar 2022)

Periodistas de verdad


----------



## Arraki (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## ussser (10 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> "Pérdidas en la mañana del día 14 de la guerra:
> muertos - 10.235 (fuerzas regulares) 2.400 (de las PMC que operan junto con el enemigo) en total - alrededor de 12.635 (según un informante interno en la Federación Rusa).
> Heridos - alrededor 35 000.
> Prisioneros - alrededor de 3 000"....
> ...



Vaya hostias manda ese tanque, sandios.


----------



## pirivi-parava (10 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Aquí solo nos llegara una o dos lluvias radiactivas.



Predicción patrocinada por...
Fernando Simón


----------



## perrasno (10 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> esto será fake? los turcos han puenteado bien la restricción del espacio aereo a los vuelos rusos
> 
> Turkish Airlines ha cambiado las reglas para comprar billetes para los rusos. Ahora todas las rutas deben comenzar o terminar en Rusia. Entonces, por ejemplo, no puedes volar de Estambul a Madrid. Pero de Moscú a Madrid con un traslado en Estambul es posible.



Toda la pasta que ha enterrado el Cerdogán en el nuevo aeropuerto de Moscú que creo que tiene la terminal más grande del mundo o poco le falta..., pues con esto ya tiene todas las papeletas para ser primer hub "europeo".


----------



## Casino (10 Mar 2022)

Recuerde que guiada, no significa inteligente. 
Esa munición necesita ser guiada por un observador avanzado, o algún colaborador prorruso en la líneas ucranianas. Por eso a los prorrusos les dan el trato que les dan.





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Periodistas de verdad



Lo de la mascarilla de la mujer muy peliculero para occidente…ni los que vienen las traen….


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (10 Mar 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Descansen en paz...malditas sean las guerras...



Coño las maletas y las ropas no tienen " bujeros" y tampoco parece la zona muy bombardeada, no hay escombros.

No se Rick


----------



## pepetemete (10 Mar 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Descansen en paz...malditas sean las guerras...



La propaganda funciona solo en las mentes de los borregos.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (10 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Mapa ruski de hoy
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 977831



Ahí va ir todo seguido. Con la primera envoltura van a llegar hasta el Dniéper y con la segunda 3/4 partes de ucrania.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Mar 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Descansen en paz...malditas sean las guerras...



No veo moscas en los cadaveres…raro, raro…


----------



## doced11 (10 Mar 2022)

Supongo que los que os hayáis entretenido en observar mapas económicos de Rusia habréis llegado a la misma conclusión que yo: Putin no va a consentir una Ucrania dentro de la OTAN bajo ningún concepto, ni aunque tenga que recurrir a armamento nuclear.

La razón es clara, Ucrania es un puñal clavado en el bajo vientre de Rusia, desde ahí tienes a menos de 500 kms las zonas más ricas y pobladas. Por un lado Moscú, que simplemente es la capital, por otro, el Cáucaso, zona rica en agricultura, gas, petróleo y carbón, y con unas temperaturas no tan extremas como el resto. Si Hitler hubiese resistido en Stalingrado, hoy Volgogrado, la guerra podría haber tenido un resultado distinto.

Una Ucrania en la OTAN deja a Rusia desprotegida, con la única opción de hacerse fuerte tras los Urales e intentar sofocar los siguientes movimientos desestabilizadores de EEUU.

Si Putin cede esta mano, Rusia está acabada.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (10 Mar 2022)

Cuándo llegan los cazas polacos al final?


----------



## crocodile (10 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> 240.000 muertos y un billón de dólares después, Afganistán vuelve a estar en manos de los talibanes
> 
> 
> A esta hora de la mañana, el ejército insurgente talibán se encuentra a escasos 87 kilómetros de Kabul, capital de Afganistán y última línea de defensa del...
> ...



Son invasiones y genocidios sanos by USA/OTAN, ni una sanción, la prensa callada y los borregos mirando para otro lado.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (10 Mar 2022)

doced11 dijo:


> Supongo que los que os hayáis entretenido en observar mapas económicos de Rusia habréis llegado a la misma conclusión que yo: Putin no va a consentir una Ucrania dentro de la OTAN bajo ningún concepto, ni aunque tenga que recurrir a armamento nuclear.
> 
> La razón es clara, Ucrania es un puñal clavado en el bajo vientre de Rusia, desde ahí tienes a menos de 500 kms las zonas más ricas y pobladas. Por un lado Moscú, que simplemente es la capital, por otro, el Cáucaso, zona rica en agricultura, gas, petróleo y carbón, y con unas temperaturas no tan extremas como el resto. Si Hitler hubiese resistido en Stalingrado, hoy Volvogrado, la guerra podría haber tenido un resultado distinto.
> 
> ...



Por eso la mejor opción para todos y también para Ucrania hubiera sido declararse neutral, ajustarse a los acuerdos de Minsk y llevarse bien también con los rusos; y así se hubieran evitado un montón de muertes inútiles.

Pero se han venido arriba por el empuje de USA y UK y por creer que tendrían también el apoyo directo de la UE.


----------



## vagodesigner (10 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Periodistas de verdad



Están desnazificando, no desinformes.
Ese "periodista" me suena haberlo visto en el batallón de Azov en alguna foto.


----------



## la mano negra (10 Mar 2022)

Hoy es un día triste . Europa ha repudiado a Rusia . Lo lamentará siempre . Europa está podrida y ha perdido sus valores . Los valores de la Cristiandad , el Humanismo y el legado romano . Solamente se deja llevar por los intereses más mezquinos y está emborrachada , drogada por cantidades colosales de mentiras y más mentiras, terriblemente corrupta por las aberraciones morales más soeces y aislada de la realidad por su soberbia .


----------



## bk001 (10 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> "Pérdidas en la mañana del día 14 de la guerra:
> muertos - 10.235 (fuerzas regulares) 2.400 (de las PMC que operan junto con el enemigo) en total - alrededor de 12.635 (según un informante interno en la Federación Rusa).
> Heridos - alrededor 35 000.
> Prisioneros - alrededor de 3 000"....
> ...



curioso, solo veo el texto.


----------



## Fairbanks (10 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Ya no solo se cagan encima nuestra, encima nos insultan.
> Mira Carmomia achaparrada, me voy a cagar en tu putísima madre, que tú seas subnormal de nacimiento no te da el derecho a llamarnos idiotas a los demás y encima insultarnos.
> Cerda mercenaria.




No me gusta nada esa progre, pero en el artículo lo que hace es criticar las palabras de Borrel


----------



## mazuste (10 Mar 2022)

Parece ser que toca poner orden el canal de saqueo favorito de los oligarcas rusos
Putin en el punto de librarse de la directora del Banco Central de Rusia...

CAOS, KAPUT O CAPITULACIÓN - ¿QUIÉN ESTÁ TOMANDO EL CONTROL DE LAS CONTRA-SANCIONES RUSAS?
*
El 1 de marzo, Putin firmó un nuevo decreto, el nº 81, titulado "Sobre medidas temporales adicionales
de carácter económico para garantizar la estabilidad financiera de la Federación Rusa". Esto amplió la
prohibición de las transacciones en moneda extranjera a préstamos, créditos, transferencia de acciones,
bonos y otros valores, y la venta de bienes inmuebles. Este ha sido el canal de los oligarcas para pedir 
préstamos a los bancos estadounidenses y europeos contra la garantía de las acciones de sus empresas 
rusas para comprar casas palaciegas, yates colecciones de arte, coches de carreras, clubs de fútbol, 
dotaciones benéficas y otras autopromociones..."*


----------



## Burbujo II (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (10 Mar 2022)

*Putin el comodín.*


----------



## MICROLITO (10 Mar 2022)

Alguien duda de las letras todavía? Z Y 


https://pics.filmaffinity.com/V_Serie_de_TV-389329561-mmed.jpg


----------



## element (10 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Que barbaridad, que subnormalidad...¿cómo puede un eslavo declararse nazi?, es casi como si lo hiciera un judio. Y aquí años y años aguantando la matraca con Jirle, persiguiendo cualquier símbolo, libro, artículo y hasta opiniones en foros, y ahora hacen la vista gorda con toda la jeta!!...estos tiempos que vivimos son un puñetero disparate, un planeta de locos.
> 
> Que no nos pase nada...




Quizas el ignorante eres tu.







Si supieras aleman, verias que en este tratado racial de las SS de Himmler se describe a italianos, checos, polacos, franceses, ingleses o suecos como parientes y por lo tanto "arios".

Luego esta el famoso escrito "Der Untermensch" donde se defiende la necesidad de liberar y limpiar a los eslavos del judio, del gitano y del tartaro.

https://archive.org/details/SSHauptamtDerUntermensch194252S.Scan
Y ademas está el caso de loa niños huerfanos de rasgos "arios" que se llevaron los nazis de rusia para "germanizarlos". Si consideraran a los eslavos como inferiores, por que se llevaban a sus hijos para convertirlos en alemanes??

La ideologia nazi es delirante y no es para nada aceptable, pero la supuesta calificacion de los eslavos como inferiores no se sostiene a la vista de algunos documentos. Al menos en los circulos mas racistas dentro de las SS vieron en los eslavos parte de eso que llamaron "arios".


----------



## Gotthard (10 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> El BCE acelera la retirada de estímulos ante la persistencia de la inflación
> 
> 
> El Banco Central Europeo (BCE) acelera la retirada de estímulos (podría terminar la compra neta de bonos en junio) y abre la puerta claramente a una subida de los tipos este año ante la persistencia de la inflación y unas expectativas de precios al alza. Por otro lado, el BCE ha dejado el tipo...
> ...



No, la fiesta no se acaba..... solo cambia el que la paga.









El Gobierno destinará más de 20.000 millones a "políticas feministas transversales"


La cantidad de dinero destinada a este plan de igualdad quintuplica lo que se dedicó en el último que se realizó en 2016




www.vozpopuli.com





Se acabo el credito europeo, ahora toca exprimir a impuestos de verdad.


----------



## mazuste (10 Mar 2022)

Parece ser que toca poner orden el canal de saqueo favorito de los oligarcas rusos
Putin en el punto de librarse de la directora del Banco Central de Rusia...

CAOS, KAPUT O CAPITULACIÓN - ¿QUIÉN ESTÁ TOMANDO EL CONTROL DE LAS CONTRA-SANCIONES RUSAS?

* El 1 de marzo, Putin firmó un nuevo decreto, el nº 81, titulado "Sobre medidas temporales adicionales de carácter económico para garantizar la estabilidad financiera de la Federación Rusa". Esto amplió la prohibición de las transacciones en moneda extranjera a los préstamos, créditos, transferencia de acciones, bonos y otros valores, y la venta de bienes inmuebles. Este ha sido el canal de los oligarcas para pedir préstamos a los bancos estadounidenses y europeos contra la garantía de las acciones de sus empresas rusas para comprar casas palaciegas, yates a motor, colecciones de arte, coches de carreras, clubes de fútbol, dotaciones benéficas y otras autopromociones. *


----------



## crocodile (10 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Es normal. En 2014 ya se rebelaron en Jerson, Odessa, etc...etc..., nadie les ayudó como a los de Luganks y aquello acabó en hogueras. Además oyes a los rusos ahora y,oficialmente, solo hablan de Donetsk, Lugansk y Crimea. No dicen nada acerca de Jarkov u Odesssa. La gente no se arriesga para quedarse después otra vez con el culo al aire.



Totalmente, además ya han dejado claro en las negociaciones que como mucho piden reconocimiento de Crimea rusa y las repúblicas, el resto seguirá siendo ukro y nadie quiere señalarse porque sabe que los rusos se irán.


----------



## quinciri (10 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> No, yo creo que Ucrania es sencillamente ingobernable con la chusma que tienen, van a tener que ocupar tres cuartos del país y poner una administración rusa, o dividirlo en varias republiquetas por el principio de divide y vencerás.
> 
> Que Ucrania es muy rica si se administra bien, y en estas condiciones de guerra económica, si Rusia controla los recursos de Ucrania tiene más capacidad de presión sobre Europa.
> 
> Zelensky es una marioneta y ya no manda nada, es inútil negociar con él, o con los oligarcas locales, yo si fuera Putin simplemente me anexionaba toda la Ucrania interesante y sólo dejaba un despojo al oeste



Es que creo que Putin no tiene otra salida que terminar el trabajo para el que ha venido, y más o menos del modo que dices al final.
Otra cosa, seria volver a dejarse a estafar como lo hicieron los Usanos al momento de disolverse el pacto de Varsovia y con Iletsin.

Yo, sin pretender ser Putin ni poder tener la seguramente mejor visión de Putin, y despues de repasar desde diversas fuentes los antecedentes mas o menos remotos de la situación, no veo otra salida, y para dejar el tema bien cerrado y para un periodo minimamente largo de tiempo.

Recomiendo un documental de Oliver Stone titulado Ukraine on fire. Lo he empezado a ver en you tube (hora y media) en ingles pero imagino que tiene subitulos en español. La persona que me lo ha recomendado parece que lo ha encontrado en Rumble.com.

Por cierto, en el documental se explica que el amigo Esteban BAndera se libró de los juicios de Nüremberg gracias al amigo americano ....  
Vamos, que lo que sea utilizable, reciclado o sin reciclar, se aprovecha para lo que convenga ....


----------



## Impresionante (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## mazuste (10 Mar 2022)

xenofonte dijo:


> ¿Y los oligarcas estilo Kolomoisky (o como rayos se escriba) también van a dejar de existir o van a pactar con ellos?



Todos están fuera.


----------



## molodets (10 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> esto será fake? los turcos han puenteado bien la restricción del espacio aereo a los vuelos rusos
> 
> Turkish Airlines ha cambiado las reglas para comprar billetes para los rusos. Ahora todas las rutas deben comenzar o terminar en Rusia. Entonces, por ejemplo, no puedes volar de Estambul a Madrid. Pero de Moscú a Madrid con un traslado en Estambul es posible.



No termino de enteder lo que dice, si se refiere a conexion en Estambul es como ha sido siempre en esa compañía porque directos sin pasar por Turquia no hay.
Lo que me han comentado es que desde hoy es que un ruso no puede comprar un billete con destino final que no sea Turquia. Pero imagino que eso se soluciona comprando vuelos por separado.

Esta compañía está haciendo el agosto con los rusos, desde que se impusieron las sanciones los precios de los billetes se han duplicado al ser una de las pocas compañias aereas que todavia vuelan a Rusia.


----------



## Xan Solo (10 Mar 2022)

doced11 dijo:


> Si Hitler hubiese resistido en Stalingrado, hoy Volvogrado, la guerra podría haber tenido un resultado distinto.



Stalingrado pasó a ser Volgogrado, la ciudad del Volga... ahora es Volvogrado, no sabía... se ve que los suecos han puesto pasta y, quizá, una fábrica Volvo... 

En el resto, muy de acuerdo con ustec, o sea... si Hitler no hubiese sido ni Hitler, ni nazi, y si mi tía tuviese ruedas, sería una bicicleta...


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (10 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> "Pérdidas en la mañana del día 14 de la guerra:
> muertos - 10.235 (fuerzas regulares) 2.400 (de las PMC que operan junto con el enemigo) en total - alrededor de 12.635 (según un informante interno en la Federación Rusa).
> Heridos - alrededor 35 000.
> Prisioneros - alrededor de 3 000"....
> ...




*Los Rusos están ya entrando con todo (recomiendo que vean los videos), ojo que la cosa ya se pone de órdago a mayor...y ahí puede pasar cualquier cosa.

Esto debe parar cuanto antes.*


----------



## quinciri (10 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> No, yo creo que Ucrania es sencillamente ingobernable con la chusma que tienen, van a tener que ocupar tres cuartos del país y poner una administración rusa, o dividirlo en varias republiquetas por el principio de divide y vencerás.
> 
> Que Ucrania es muy rica si se administra bien, y en estas condiciones de guerra económica, si Rusia controla los recursos de Ucrania tiene más capacidad de presión sobre Europa.
> 
> Zelensky es una marioneta y ya no manda nada, es inútil negociar con él, o con los oligarcas locales, yo si fuera Putin simplemente me anexionaba toda la Ucrania interesante y sólo dejaba un despojo al oeste



Es que creo que Putin no tiene otra salida que terminar el trabajo para el que ha venido, y más o menos del modo que dices al final.
Otra cosa, seria volver a dejarse a estafar como lo hicieron los Usanos al momento de disolverse el pacto de Varsovia y con Iletsin.

Yo, sin pretender ser Putin ni poder tener la seguramente mejor visión de Putin, y despues de repasar desde diversas fuentes los antecedentes mas o menos remotos de la situación, no veo otra salida, y para dejar el tema bien cerrado y para un periodo minimamente largo de tiempo.

Recomiendo un documental de Oliver Stone titulado Ukraine on fire. Lo he empezado a ver en you tube (hora y media) en ingles pero imagino que tiene subitulos en español. La persona que me lo ha recomendado parece que lo ha encontrado en Rumble.com.

Por cierto, en el documental se explica que el amigo Esteban BAndera se libró de los juicios de Nüremberg gracias al amigo americano .... 
Vamos, que lo que sea utilizable, reciclado o sin reciclar, se aprovecha para lo que convenga ...


----------



## Rain dog (10 Mar 2022)

En cero coma los amos están aprovechando la Guerra para subir brutalmente toda la energía, lo que encaja perfectamente con la agenda 2030, o sea, la suya.

Por tanto;

a) Putín está en el ajo, y ha seguido órdenes.
b) Putín no está en el ajo, pero los amos saben jugar muy bien.
c) Ninguna de las anteriores. No nos enteramos.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (10 Mar 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Hoy es un día triste . Europa ha repudiado a Rusia . Lo lamentará siempre . Europa está podrida y ha perdido sus valores . Los valores de la Cristiandad , el Humanismo y el legado romano . Solamente se deja llevar por los intereses más mezquinos y está emborrachada , drogada por cantidades colosales de mentiras y más mentiras, terriblemente corrupta por las aberraciones morales más soeces y aislada de la realidad por su soberbia .



Sin duda las operaciones especiales rusas para desnazificar y desmilitarizar están llenas de "humanidad". Lo que se dice los valores cristianos de toda la vida.


----------



## ccartech (10 Mar 2022)

Un informe de Ucrania afirma que un alto miembro de los servicios de seguridad ucranianos SBU) recibió un disparo después de que su vehículo no se detuviera en un puesto de control en las afueras de Kiev.


----------



## Burbujo II (10 Mar 2022)

element dijo:


> Quizas el ignorante eres tu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Otro acomplejado ahostiado en la infancia.

Probablemente gay reprimido, como muchos de estos tarados.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (10 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No veo moscas en los cadaveres…raro, raro…



Amigo Herquil. Temperaturas bajo cero o cercano a cero.

Mira que los OTANicos son "' hestudiaos":, ponte el casco de guerra, te van golpiar, yatusabe.


----------



## Gotthard (10 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> El BCE acelera la retirada de estímulos ante la persistencia de la inflación
> 
> 
> El Banco Central Europeo (BCE) acelera la retirada de estímulos (podría terminar la compra neta de bonos en junio) y abre la puerta claramente a una subida de los tipos este año ante la persistencia de la inflación y unas expectativas de precios al alza. Por otro lado, el BCE ha dejado el tipo...
> ...



No, la fiesta no se acaba..... solo cambia el que la paga.









El Gobierno destinará más de 20.000 millones a "políticas feministas transversales"


La cantidad de dinero destinada a este plan de igualdad quintuplica lo que se dedicó en el último que se realizó en 2016




www.vozpopuli.com





Se acabo el credito, ahora toca exprimir a impuestos de verdad.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (10 Mar 2022)

todavia la puta anglosionista de mierda consigue una guerra entre colombia y venezuela
maldito pedazo de mierda


----------



## ccartech (10 Mar 2022)

Un informe de Ucrania afirma que un alto miembro de los servicios de seguridad ucranianos SBU) recibió un disparo después de que su vehículo no se detuviera en un puesto de control en las afueras de Kiev.


----------



## ccartech (10 Mar 2022)

#Kyiv primera línea: los intentos del ejército ruso de capturar la ciudad han fracasado pero la lucha continúa. En la foto #Ukrainian operador del ejército #tank en #Brovary .


----------



## Zhukov (10 Mar 2022)

Buen artículo sobre las tácticas rusas









Как будет разбита украинская армия


За валом сообщений о ходе спецоперации на Украине несколько потерялся сам стратегический план, по которому она протекает. Некоторые западные источники стали даже подвергать сомнению само наличие этого плана. А между тем, этот план есть, он работает – и результатом его станет полное военное...




antimaydan.info


----------



## pirivi-parava (10 Mar 2022)

Es aco...ngojante, después de querer poner a Uropa al bode de la WWIII, echan cuentas y se les habían olvidado por ahí "varios escuadrones" de aviones de combate, que no se acordaban dónde los habían dejado


----------



## Impresionante (10 Mar 2022)

Es posible que alguno no lo sepa.
_
Un ejemplo anecdótico son las peleas a puñetazos entre parlamentarios (en el propio Parlamento), que el Washington Post calificaba de “tradición” [13]. Otro ejemplo es el modo surrealista en que Zelensky accedió al poder. Actor protagonista de una serie cómica de enorme éxito en Ucrania, su personaje encarnaba a un profesor que era sorpresivamente elegido presidente del país para combatir la corrupción. Pues bien, Zelensky supo aprovechar su popularidad, creó un partido con el mismo nombre que la serie (“Servidor del Pueblo”) y consiguió en tres meses de campaña virtual arrasar en las elecciones. Los ucranianos votaron al actor creyendo que haría lo que hacía el personaje que encarnaba, más o menos como si el Servicio Secreto británico contratara como agente de campo a Roger Moore o a Daniel Craig (el actual 007) o como si la CIA contratara a Tom Cruise por Misión Imposible. En mi opinión, esto simboliza un país a la deriva y un pueblo desesperado por la corrupción imperante y deseoso de encontrar un mesías._


----------



## ccartech (10 Mar 2022)

#Russia #Ukraine #UkraineRussia #DPR y las fuerzas rusas capturaron Stepne, Malyi Kermenchyk, Kropyvnytske, Novopetrykivka, Yalyns'ke al sur de #Donetsk oblast. El bolsillo #Volnovakha se está cerrando.


----------



## John Nash (10 Mar 2022)

Rain dog dijo:


> En cero coma los amos están aprovechando la Guerra para subir brutalmente toda la energía, lo que encaja perfectamente con la agenda 2030, o sea, la suya.
> 
> Por tanto;
> 
> ...



El pillaje ya había comenzado con la implementación del mercado de la energía. Este hecho exponía los precios a cualquier contingencia y burbujas bitcoineras pero jugando con las cosas de comer y producir.
Y joder, a nadie le ha chirriado que los precios se alinearan con los de la energía mas cara? Que compitan los pobres!
Ha sido una pura maniobra mafiosa. Lo demás es meramente especulativo. La cosecha de girasoles o maíz en Ucrania solo iba a tener lugar en veranos y los estocks están llenos y con precios bajos.
Ya nadie regula. Es un puto salvaje oeste liberal y financiero donde ganan los de siempre pero ahora a lo bestia.
Es el puto mercado del templo.


----------



## Zhukov (10 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> En el parte de hoy al final hay un artículo sobre el problema de la liberación. He leído algún otro artículo similar. Básicamente la gente está machacada después de ocho años de dictadura y los pro-rusos aún no se lo creen. Tienen miedo de que Rusia los vuelva a dejar tirados y por eso no se significan. Las declaraciones de una Ucrania "neutral" y que no vienen a cambiar el régimen no ayudan.



Otros dos artículos sobre el tema

¿Por qué no se ve a los partidarios de Rusia?









Почему не слышно сторонников России на Украине


Логично было ожидать, что российская операция вдохновит на Украине тех, кто всегда относился к России с симпатией. Но пока в тех городах, которые уже контролирует российская армия, население встречает перемены с большой настороженностью. Почему? Прежде всего потому, что уже после Майдана 2013...




k-politika.ru





No hay desnazificación sin ocupación









Возможна ли денацификация Украины без ее оккупации и смены режима Зеленского


Специальная военная операция по демилитаризации и денацификации Украины продолжается уже две недели. ВСУ и Нацгвардия оказывают ожесточенное сопротивление, однако, учитывая неравенство сил, конечный результат предрешен. Главное – это то, что будет после окончания боевых действий, и вот тут наши




topcor.ru


----------



## Aeneas (10 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Mapa ruski de hoy
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 977831



¿Están atacando también desde Moldavia?


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (10 Mar 2022)

Total, como ellos no ponen los muertos....!!


----------



## amcxxl (10 Mar 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Por cierto, en el documental se explica que el amigo Esteban BAndera se libró de los juicios de Nüremberg gracias al amigo americano ....
> Vamos, que lo que sea utilizable, reciclado o sin reciclar, se aprovecha para lo que convenga ...



se libro del juicio pero no de la condena a muerte


----------



## ccartech (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (10 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> En el distrito de Darnitsky de Kiev, Dmitry Demyanenko, exdirector adjunto de la Dirección General de la SBU en Kiev y la región de Kiev, fue asesinado en un puesto de control. Demyanenko fue asesinado a tiros por militantes
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 977777



Los ukras están nerviosos, sin liderazgo, sin mando...
Ahora van a ser todo ajustes de cuenta, y los rusos van a dejar hacer.

Como leí en el blog de @Zhukov y estoy muy de acuerdo, el propio ejército ucraniano va a dejar aislados a los banderistas y a los neonazis de azov, para que los rusos acaben con ellos, y a cambio ellos conserven la vida.

La población armada en Kiev...en fin, para qué cojones quiere entrar Rusia ahí, si se matan entre ellos?
Ucrania ha sido siempre un polvorín...y ahora se pudrirá en el infierno.
Mientras Polonia, al oeste de Kiev, solo puede asistir sin mover un dedo, al derrumbe del país 404.


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Mar 2022)

¿Alguien sabe algo del forero Zhukov?, ¿sabeis si esta bien?, me preocupa su ausencia del foro.


----------



## amcxxl (10 Mar 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Es aco...ngojante, después de querer poner a Uropa al bode de la WWIII, echan cuentas y se les habían olvidado por ahí "varios escuadrones" de aviones de combate, que no se acordaban dónde los habían dejado



los cazas ucranianos se sacaron a Rumania y probablemente tambien a Polonia y desde ahi entran a atacar

basicamente la OTAN esta en guerra con Rusia aunque no lo quieran admitir para que la borregada no se entere



vladimirovich dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe algo del forero Zhukov?, ¿sabeis si esta bien?, me preocupa su ausencia del foro.



estos dias esta foreando


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (10 Mar 2022)

Aeneas dijo:


> ¿Están atacando también desde Moldavia?



Transnitria


----------



## ccartech (10 Mar 2022)

Tengo miedo que el fuego se extienda decia, mientras tiraba leña y combustible sobre el mismo. HP.

La secretaria de Relaciones Exteriores británica, Liz Truss, dice que tiene "mucho miedo de que estemos ante un conflicto a muy largo plazo" en Ucrania, y agrega que "se necesita hacer más" en apoyo militar al país.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

Para entender que esta pasando con el Ejercito Ruso. De momento para mi el mejor video


----------



## Burbujo II (10 Mar 2022)

* URGENTE===>> ANONYMOUS HACKEA LA AGENCIA FEDERAL RUSA responsable de los medios de comunicación y publica 360.000 documentos *


----------



## Roedr (10 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Tengo miedo que el fuego se extienda decia, mientras tiraba leña y combustible sobre el mismo. HP.
> 
> La secretaria de Relaciones Exteriores británica, Liz Truss, dice que tiene "*mucho miedo de que estemos ante un conflicto a muy largo plazo*" en Ucrania, y agrega que "se necesita hacer más" en apoyo militar al país.



Pues que obre en consecuencia y deje de alargarlo mandando mercenarios y armas. ¿Qué espera, que pierda Rusia?. ¿Putin, teniendo todo tipo de nukes, se puede permitir perder la guerra?.


----------



## ccartech (10 Mar 2022)

El pelotón blindado ruso no lo hizo tan bien al noreste de Kiev. #Russia #Ukraine #Kyiv #invasion #russiaukraine #russiaukrainewar #ukrainewarvideos #UkraineRussiaWar


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Mar 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Hoy es un día triste . Europa ha repudiado a Rusia . Lo lamentará siempre . Europa está podrida y ha perdido sus valores . Los valores de la Cristiandad , el Humanismo y el legado romano . Solamente se deja llevar por los intereses más mezquinos y está emborrachada , drogada por cantidades colosales de mentiras y más mentiras, terriblemente corrupta por las aberraciones morales más soeces y aislada de la realidad por su soberbia .




Cuanta estupideZ. Si algo es Ucrania frente a Rusia en el mundo eslavo es Roma. Pero literalmente.


----------



## Roedr (10 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> * URGENTE===>> ANONYMOUS HACKEA LA AGENCIA FEDERAL RUSA responsable de los medios de comunicación y publica 360.000 documentos *



Guerra total. 

¿Quién está detrás de anonymous?.


----------



## fieraverde (10 Mar 2022)

Solo me parece a mi que esta guerra ES MU RARA?


----------



## PutoNWO (10 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Tengo miedo que el fuego se extienda decia, mientras tiraba leña y combustible sobre el mismo. HP.
> 
> La secretaria de Relaciones Exteriores británica, Liz Truss, dice que tiene "mucho miedo de que estemos ante un conflicto a muy largo plazo" en Ucrania, y agrega que "se necesita hacer más" en apoyo militar al país.



Valiente zorra, con un perro en brazos pidiendo guerra. Ojalá le corten la cabeza algún islamista drogado

Como yo que voy borracho y Drogado. borrel comeme la polla hijo de puta


----------



## Zepequenhô (10 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Tengo miedo que el fuego se extienda decia, mientras tiraba leña y combustible sobre el mismo. HP.
> 
> La secretaria de Relaciones Exteriores británica, Liz Truss, dice que tiene "mucho miedo de que estemos ante un conflicto a muy largo plazo" en Ucrania, y agrega que "se necesita hacer más" en apoyo militar al país.



Pues si quiere hacer más, que vaya alli con un fusil.


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



El pastor era gilipollas de joven, pero de adulto es vendedor de crecepelo para retards…


----------



## piru (10 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Joder 4 morterazos.
> 
> Pues ese video esta abriendo los noticiarios de todas las cadenas.




Pues están abriendo los noticiaros con 4 morterazos y 0 tanques quemados.
De ilusión también se vive.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (10 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe algo del forero Zhukov?, ¿sabeis si esta bien?, me preocupa su ausencia del foro.



S'ha tomao su sopita borsch y sus pelmeni para cenar y ha puesto después este post.



Zhukov dijo:


> Otros dos artículos sobre el tema
> 
> ¿Por qué no se ve a los partidarios de Rusia?
> 
> ...


----------



## quinciri (10 Mar 2022)

*“Ukraine on Fire” Oliver Stone*

De 2016, pero muy interesante para comprender totalmente los ultimos acontecimientos.

La amiga polaca que me lo manda se teme que esto pueda terminar desapareciendo de muchas plataformas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Mar 2022)

MAS ESPECULATIVO AUN SOBRE COMO PODRIA SER UNO DE LAS IDEAS DE NUEVO SISTEMA FINACIERO



Zttps://t.me/QWO17/21673








Q World rder


Your Central Hub For Comms.	-Decodes	-Connecting Dots	-All things Q	-Today’s News	-Preparedness Tips	-Skywatch




t.me







*Done in 30*

D.O.N.E. = 'Digital Open Network Environment' = New Internet
New Internet = StarLink 

(+ components which includes setting up a Digital Open Network Environment GLOBALLY)

30 = 30+ [sovereign] countries

OneWeb CEO: Here’s why our product is different than Elon Musk’s SpaceX Starlink

OneWeb CEO: Here's why our product is different than Elon Musk's SpaceX Starlink

The U.K. is working on a new $6.9 billion internet infrastructure program called ’Project Gigabit,” with government leaders meeting with SpaceX among a number of technology companies.

Notably, the U.K. government is part of OneWeb’s ownership, having joined Indian telecommunications conglomerate Bharti Global in investing $1 billion to finance OneWeb’s return from bankruptcy. OneWeb raised another $400 million in January from Hughes Network Systems and SoftBank Group, with the latter a return investor — as SoftBank had invested $2 billion into OneWeb before its bankruptcy.

D.O.N.E in 30?

30 countries or Sovereign nations

Are we setting up D.O.N.E.s for each sovereign nation that agrees to this NEW blockchain, quantum system? China had it's first bank adopt the Quatum Financial System.

*Quantum Sauce & Pasta*

*amado lider best Korea se pone las bombers estilo Elon Musk y lanza satelites a cascoporro*










National Quantum Coordination Office (NQCO)

A Coordinated Approach to Quantum Networking Research

https://uscode.house.gov/statutes/pl/115/368.pdf


Department of Energy to Provide $25 Million toward Development of a Quantum Internet

MOAR Sauce:
SpaceX's Starlink successes secure US military contract for custom satellites
Machine learning shows potential to enhance quantum information transfer
CNBC
OneWeb CEO: Here's why our product is different than Elon Musk's SpaceX Starlink
Satellite internet company OneWeb launched another 36 satellites successfully on Thursday, moving it closer to beginning initial service.



​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Mar 2022)

​ 

@sercorimo

*311 113 SWIFT RUSIA BANCA *



*911 MARCH MADNESS*

















sercorimo ...


AnonUp.com Patriot Platform. \'If not us, who? If not now, when?\'




anonup.com





*JUR JUR JUR JUR *
​


----------



## Burbujo II (10 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Guerra total.
> 
> ¿Quién está detrás de anonymous?.



Joder, pues debe ser Soroj lesbiano emponzoñador, o Satán transmutado en mena haciendo un curso de programación de garantía social.


----------



## ccartech (10 Mar 2022)

Suecia transfiere 5000 armas antitanque desechables AT-4 a Ucrania #Ukraine #Kyiv #Russia #Moscow #Putin #Sweden #AT4 #ATGM #Europe #Germany #UK


----------



## Roedr (10 Mar 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Solo me parece a mi que esta guerra ES MU RARA?



Una guerra clásica USA-Rusia en país interpuesto. La diferencia es que Biden está muy seguro de que puede mandar a Rusia a la Edad Media económica, y Putin está muy seguro de que no permitirá una derrota. Los jodidos: todos los demás.


----------



## amcxxl (10 Mar 2022)

Equipo abandonado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania





La defensa territorial de Ucrania se prepara para la defensa de Kiev


----------



## Aeneas (10 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Transnitria



Lo sé, pero mi pregunta es: ¿se han apuntado también?


----------



## Fígaro (10 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> * URGENTE===>> ANONYMOUS HACKEA LA AGENCIA FEDERAL RUSA responsable de los medios de comunicación y publica 360.000 documentos *



Pero hay fotos de chortinas en bolas o no? Más de 18 años, eh!


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## fieraverde (10 Mar 2022)

La columna de 60 km llega a kiev en esta temporada?


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Mar 2022)

Putin el gran maestro de ajedrez ha quedado como un gopnik de mierda venido arriba y Rusia como un pais de payasos alcoholicos con una elite con un CI medio de 90.

Que verguenza mas catastrofica.

En serio yo con 12 años era mucho mejor con mis juegos de estrategia de NAC que el cabrero de Shoigu.

Rusia no sale de esta entera, habra que negociar con los chinos que parte es para ellos y que parte para nosotros.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Mar 2022)

spacelaunchnow.me

Falcon 9 Block 5 | Starlink Group 4-10

A batch of 48 satellites for Starlink mega-constellation - SpaceX's project

* for space-based Internet communication system. *
 










TEORIA SOBRE OTRO USO DEL CONCEPTO DE
*ZERO DAY 






¿ 113 _ 311 ?

SWIFT | RUSIA | CRYPTOS |*​






AnonUp


AnonUp.com Patriot Platform. \'If not us, who? If not now, when?\'




anonup.com




/thread/8289989








Alberta Patriot


https://clifhigh.substack.com/p/zero-day?utm_source=twitter&s=r




anonup.com




​


----------



## Xan Solo (10 Mar 2022)

De los enlaces que pone @Zhukov , copio en español traducido una parte


¿Rusia lo derrocará o Rusia negociará con él? ¿El gobierno local sigue siendo gobierno local o se crean otras estructuras allí?

Estas son preguntas para las que los partidarios locales de Rusia simplemente no tienen respuestas. Y estas no son cuestiones de carácter cultural general. Estas son cuestiones de supervivencia física. En Crimea en 2014, todo se explicó claramente a los lugareños: vas a Rusia. Hubo más preguntas en Donbass, pero crearon una institución intermedia: las repúblicas locales. Aquí todavía hay mucha incertidumbre.

Y esta incertidumbre ya se manifiesta en el sur del país que, por cierto, es siempre el más leal a Rusia. Las manifestaciones se llevan a cabo allí bajo banderas ucranianas, porque los activistas de Maidan no han tenido miedo durante estos ocho años. Y el "algodón" se ha empacado durante estos ocho años y tiene miedo de temblar, incluso cuando aparecieron soldados rusos. Porque nadie sabe, ¿están aquí por un tiempo o hay otras opciones?

En realidad, esta es la razón por la cual Rusia aún no ha encontrado la lealtad públicamente demostrada de la población. No se puede exigir lealtad a las personas si no están seguras de su futura existencia.




Pues eso, el gran problema de siempre de Putin, que parece Rajoy, NO HAY QUIÉN LO ENTIENDA.

O sea, falta comunicar, animar, vender ilusiones... sí, a los ucranianos, por supuesto. Incluso permitir que siga estando el idiota de Zelensky parece una broma macabra. Qué tal si pones Yanukovich a negociar? O pon al primero que pase por allí, DA IGUAL. Simplemente siéntalo delante de los televisores y di que es el nuevo presidente de Ucrania... y que negocias con él. Aporta una alternativa para que la gente pueda seguir a alguien, porque la simple rendición... no es buena. Rendirse si no sabes qué va a pasar, si dentro de dos semanas los rusos se retiran y vas a ser juzgado por traición al rendirte... o no. 

Joder, que me pongo en la piel de un ucraniano normal, y lo tengo muy chungo para saber qué hacer. Habría que decirle al cabrón de Putin que tiene que darles una alternativa, y no dejar que se cuezan en su jugo. Eso puede ser lo que merezcan los nazis, pero no la gente común, el ucraniano común. 

Sólo son ratoncillos buscando una salida -decía en Reportaje al Pie de la Horca un checo, hace años. Yo prefiero a Schweik, pero en esto Fucik tenía razón.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (10 Mar 2022)

Esta caghao por que se la líen en el patio trasero ....


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Mar 2022)

113


----------



## NPI (10 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Esta charnega es una ultra feminista, por supuesto con licencia para insultar y decirte lo que tienes que hacer...



Son los defensores de la PAZ, la LIBERTAD y la DEMOCRACIA


----------



## Fígaro (10 Mar 2022)

Casi na...sólo en República Dominicana eran 15000 los rusos atrapados...


----------



## Roedr (10 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Putin el gran maestro de ajedrez ha quedado como un gopnik de mierda venido arriba y Rusia como un pais de payasos alcoholicos con una elite con un CI medio de 90.
> 
> Que verguenza mas catastrofica.
> 
> ...



¿Y quién la va a hacer pedacitos?. Pueden permitirse morir matando a todos sus enemigos. 

Lo mejor para nosotros es que la guerra acabe cuanto antes.


----------



## vagodesigner (10 Mar 2022)

Va a llegar el 3er domingo y el Convoy de 60km creo que ya debe estar por París.

Que alguien me confirme.


----------



## quinciri (10 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> se libro del juicio pero no de la condena a muerte



Si,pero por los sovieticosen el cincuenta y pico , y no sin que antes fuera utilizado a conveniencia por los americanos.


----------



## ccartech (10 Mar 2022)

Putin dijo que más sanciones contra Rusia podrían aumentar drásticamente los precios mundiales de los alimentos.


----------



## Rain dog (10 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> El pillaje ya había comenzado con la implementación del mercado de la energía. Este hecho exponía los precios a cualquier contingencia y burbujas bitcoineras pero jugando con las cosas de comer y producir.
> Y joder, a nadie le ha chirriado que los precios se alinearan con los de la energía mas cara? Que compitan los pobres!
> Ha sido una pura maniobra mafiosa. Lo demás es meramente especulativo. La cosecha de girasoles o maíz en Ucrania solo iba a tener lugar en veranos y los estocks están llenos y con precios bajos.
> Ya nadie regula. Es un puto salvaje oeste liberal y financiero donde ganan los de siempre pero ahora a lo bestia.
> Es el puto mercado del templo.



Un conocido mío piensa siempre como usted, en clave monetaria.

El dinero es la moneda del pobre. Todas estas historias son ingeniería social, es cambiar el mundo en una dirección, pero no por dinero, sino por creencias.

El dinero, solo es una herramienta. No el fin.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (10 Mar 2022)

Aeneas dijo:


> Lo sé, pero mi pregunta es: ¿se han apuntado también?



Rusia tenía 7000 soldados estacionados en Tiraspol, desde la guerra de 1992


----------



## ccartech (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (10 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> @Seronoser el CM Cesar Borgia es un seguidor COVIDIANO TRAGACIONISTA TOTALITARIO, se vio claramente su actuación en el año 2020. Ahora le toca a él quedar retratado y ridiculizado en este hilo. La patita la asomo el día 3 marzo 2022.



Ni una macho haces honor a tu nick, ni lo de CM (aunque veo que es la palabra que más usas debido a tu escasa munición intelectual) ni covidiota de hecho me fui de ese hilo harto de pelearme con el perro y sus mariachis ahí tienes todos los hilos abiertos, ni empecé en este hilo el 3 de marzo.

El problema es que no sabes ni de que estamos hablando y te metes en la conversación para que te pasen la mano por el lomo....como un vulgar perrito callejero.







Guerra en Ucrania XV


Oh, miren a este mamador de pollas. Pura humedad. A ignorados que no sabe ni argumentar.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Mar 2022)

GUERRA = PRECIO DEL GAS











il Donaldo Trumpo on GETTR : JEN PSUCKY IS FULL OF SHITO!!! https://rumble.com/vx0te5-jen-psucky-is-full-of-shito.html


JEN PSUCKY IS FULL OF SHITO!!!




gettr.com





*"NO LO HABRAS NOTADO QUIZAS, PERO EL PRECIO DEL COMBUSTIBLE HA SUBIDO"*














 ​


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (10 Mar 2022)

Esta noche hay horizonte, no?

A ver si vuelve Baños. Qué opináis que vuelve o que no?


----------



## ccartech (10 Mar 2022)

Lavrov y Kuleba acordaron altos el fuego locales destinados a evacuar a los civiles, transportar heridos e intercambiar bajas. #Ουκρανία #Antalya


----------



## Indignado (10 Mar 2022)

Jaque mate del enano calvo : No BMWs , ni Mercedes ni Ladas tendrán los rusos

Lada Production Stops as Sanctions Cut Off Russian Automaker From Suppliers

Tampoco aviones


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Azote87 dijo:


> Que valores tiene un banquero ?



los que compra y vende en el mercado de valores, solamente


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Mar 2022)

vagodesigner dijo:


> Va a llegar el 3er domingo y el Convoy de 60km creo que ya debe estar por París.
> 
> Que alguien me confirme.



¿Ese era el convoy que han machacado hoy en Brovary?...lo que queda de el esta avanzando sobre la retaguardia..creo que ya andan por Ekaterinburgo.


----------



## Evil_ (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

Más armamento capturado a los ucros


----------



## CEMENTITOS (10 Mar 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Solo me parece a mi que esta guerra ES MU RARA?



Es una guerra mundial desarrollándose literalmente al lado de casa. Podrías llegar en coche al frente.


----------



## NPI (10 Mar 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Lo Paco demier es tú correlación.
> 
> Si el barril de petróleo se dispara y los precios de los carburantes se duplican, nosotros estaremos en un madmax con el gasoil a 4€ y la economía paralizada. En Rusia seguirán teniendo energía barata y malquebien, funcionarán.
> 
> Hay que tener el cerebro muy lavado por la propaganda y creerse el ombligo del mundo para pensar que el país más grande del mundo, con energía barata infinita y que mantiene como potenciales socios comerciales a todos los países fuera de la órbita angloeuropea se va a llevar la peor parte si nos negamos a comerciar con ellos.



No distinguen entre FICCIÓN y REALIDAD, pero todos nosotros sufriremos las consecuencias (corto/medio/largo plazo) en nuestras carnes, luego no quiero lloros en las RRSS.


----------



## Lovecraf (10 Mar 2022)

Ministerio de Defensa ruso:

Se han revelado los detalles del proyecto UP-4, que se llevó a cabo con la participación de los laboratorios de Kiev, Járkov y Odesa y que iba a funcionar hasta 2020

El objetivo del proyecto era estudiar la posibilidad de propagación de infecciones especialmente peligrosas a través de las aves migratorias, como la gripe altamente patógena H5N1, que tiene una tasa de mortalidad de hasta el 50% en humanos, así como la enfermedad de Newcastle

Se han identificado al menos 2 especies de aves migratorias cuyas rutas pasan principalmente por Rusia

También se han visto murciélagos

Estados Unidos y los laboratorios ucranianos y georgianos cercanos a las fronteras de Rusia están llevando a cabo un proyecto en el que se considera a los murciélagos como portadores de armas biológicas

Ministerio de Defensa ruso:

El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia comprobó con documentación que se experimentó con muestras de coronavirus en murciélagos en laboratorios biológicos establecidos y financiados por EEUU en Ucrania



#Rusia #Ucrania #EEUU

t.me/info288_seguimientos

Ministerio de Defensa ruso:

El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia comprobó con documentación que se experimentó con muestras de coronavirus en murciélagos en laboratorios biológicos establecidos y financiados por EEUU en Ucrania



#Rusia #Ucrania #EEUU

t.me/info288_seguimientos

Ministerio de Defensa ruso:

Parte de los documentos presentados por el Ministerio de Defensa ruso sobre las actividades de los laboratorios biológicos estadounidenses en Ucrania

Las aves anilladas liberadas durante la bioprospección de la Reserva Natural de Jersón, procedente de Ucrania, fueron capturadas en las regiones de Ivanovo y Voronezh, según los documentos presentados al Ministerio de Defensa ruso

#Rusia #Ucrania #EEUU

t.me/info288_seguimientos


Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on. El Ministerio de Defensa revela el trabajo de los laboratorios biológicos estadounidenses en Ucrania #Rusia #Ucrania #EEUU

Los laboratorios estadounidenses en Ucrania estaban desarrollando bioagentes capaces de apuntar a ciertos grupos étnicos, ha dicho Igor Kirillov, jefe de las tropas de defensa contra la radiación, química y biológica (RCDB) de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

"Los documentos disponibles confirman numerosos casos de ciudadanos ucranianos que transfieren muestras biológicas al extranjero. Es muy probable que una de las tareas de Estados Unidos y sus aliados sea crear bioagentes capaces de atacar selectivamente a diferentes grupos étnicos", dijo.

Según él, 350 criocontenedores con muestras de suero sanguíneo fueron trasladados desde el Centro de Salud Pública del Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania al laboratorio de referencia para enfermedades infecciosas del Instituto Doherty de Australia. Esto se hizo con el pretexto de buscar anticuerpos.

En otro proyecto financiado por Alemania, cuyo nombre en clave es EN 68727, se donaron mil muestras de suero de ciudadanos de diferentes regiones de Ucrania al Instituto de Medicina Tropical Bernhard Nocht de Hamburgo. Todos ellos pertenecían exclusivamente a la etnia eslava.









Минобороны рассказало о работе американских биолабораторий на Украине


В американских лабораториях на Украине разрабатывались биоагенты, способные поражать отдельные этнические группы, заявил начальник войск радиационной,... РИА Новости, 10.03.2022




ria.ru





t.me/info288_seguimientos

El Ministerio de Defensa revela el trabajo de los laboratorios biológicos estadounidenses en Ucrania #Rusia #Ucrania #EEUU

◾Insectos y aves

Además, los expertos estadounidenses en Ucrania estudiaron los insectos capaces de transmitir infecciones.

"El Pentágono también está interesado en los insectos vectores capaces de propagar peligrosas enfermedades infecciosas. El análisis de los materiales obtenidos confirma que más de 140 contenedores con ectoparásitos de murciélagos -pulgas y garrapatas- fueron trasladados al extranjero desde el biolaboratorio de Kharkiv", dijo Kirillov.

Los murciélagos, dijo, fueron estudiados como portadores de potenciales agentes de armas biológicas en el marco del Proyecto P-781.

El proyecto se llevó a cabo con la participación de un biolaboratorio georgiano controlado por el Pentágono, en cooperación con el Instituto Politécnico de Virginia y el Servicio Geológico de Estados Unidos.

También se creó un proyecto de transferencia de enfermedades transmitidas por aves en Ucrania.

Añadió que la Academia Nacional de Ciencias Agrarias (NAAS) de Ucrania cooperó con el Pentágono en esta investigación. Al mismo tiempo, el general destacó por separado el peligro particular del proyecto relacionado con las infecciones transmitidas por las aves.

"De todas las formas desarrolladas en EE.UU. para desestabilizar la situación epidemiológica, ésta es una de las más imprudentes e irresponsables, ya que no controla el desarrollo posterior de la situación. Así lo confirma el curso de la nueva pandemia de coronavirus, cuya aparición y características plantean muchos interrogantes", dijo Kirillov.

Entre los documentos publicados, también hay un protocolo de captura de aves liberadas en la Reserva de la Biosfera Askania Nova Kherson, en Rusia.

Indica que el 15 de mayo de 2019 se anilló un ánade real adulto en la reserva. Fue encontrado y abatido el 16 de abril de 2021 en el pueblo de Makarovka, distrito de Luka, región de Ivanovo. Más tarde, el 7 de febrero de 2020, también se anilló un ánade real adulto en la Reserva de la Biosfera de Kherson. Fue encontrado y fusilado el 2 de abril de 2021 en el distrito de Buturlinovsky de la región de Voronezh.









Минобороны рассказало о работе американских биолабораторий на Украине


В американских лабораториях на Украине разрабатывались биоагенты, способные поражать отдельные этнические группы, заявил начальник войск радиационной,... РИА Новости, 10.03.2022




ria.ru





t.me/info288_seguimientos


El Ministerio de Defensa revela el trabajo de los laboratorios biológicos estadounidenses en Ucrania #Rusia #Ucrania #EEUU

◾Participación ucraniana

El jefe del RCDS también habló de los salarios pagados al personal de los laboratorios ucranianos.

"La nómina del personal ucraniano demuestra claramente el esquema de su financiación. Se confirma que el Departamento de Defensa de EE.UU. pagó el dinero por la participación en la investigación directamente, sin la participación de intermediarios. Cabe destacar la modestísima, para los estándares americanos, remuneración de la mano de obra. Esto demuestra una baja valoración de la profesionalidad de los especialistas ucranianos y la desatención de sus colegas estadounidenses", dijo.

Según él, los Estados Unidos consiguieron eliminar la mayor parte de la información y las muestras almacenadas en Ucrania.

"Los estadounidenses ya han conseguido evacuar la mayor parte de la documentación, incluidas las bases de datos, los biomateriales y los equipos, de los laboratorios de Kiev, Kharkiv y Odessa al Instituto de Investigación de Epidemiología e Higiene de Lviv y al Consulado de Estados Unidos en Lviv. No se descarta que parte de la colección se traslade a Polonia", dijo Kirillov.

Anteriormente, la subsecretaria de Estado de EE.UU., Victoria Nuland, declaró que existen instalaciones de investigación biológica en Ucrania, y que Kiev y Washington están trabajando para evitar que los materiales allí acumulados caigan en manos de las fuerzas rusas.

Rusia lanzó una operación militar el 24 de febrero para desmilitarizar y desnacionalizar Ucrania. Las fuerzas armadas afirman que sólo tienen como objetivo las infraestructuras militares y las tropas ucranianas. Hay bajas en ambos lados.









Минобороны рассказало о работе американских биолабораторий на Украине


В американских лабораториях на Украине разрабатывались биоагенты, способные поражать отдельные этнические группы, заявил начальник войск радиационной,... РИА Новости, 10.03.2022




ria.ru





t.me/info288_seguimientos


Reunión informativa de Kirillov, jefe de las tropas QBRN rusas, sobre los laboratorios biológicos estadounidenses en Ucrania

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso sigue estudiando los materiales sobre la aplicación de los programas biológicos militares de Estados Unidos y sus aliados de la OTAN en el territorio de Ucrania, dijo el jueves el jefe de la Fuerza de Protección Radiológica, Química y Biológica de Rusia, Igor Kirillov

#Rusia #Ucrania #EEUU

t.me/info288_seguimientos
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (10 Mar 2022)

Me ha sorprendido leer ésta noticia sobre los chechenos, parece que los han puesto a repartir madalenas y cafés con leche...


"Residents of Ukrainian settlements liberated from nationalists and Bandera are in complete safety. Their protection is provided by Chechen fighters under the leadership of my dear BROTHER, the commander of the OMON "Akhmat-Grozny" of the RF FSVNG for the Chechen Republic, Anzor Bisaev. Residents are provided with timely humanitarian, medical and psychological assistance. Protecting the civilian population is one of the most important tasks, and our fighters are ready to protect the peace of citizens at the cost of their lives, Ramzan Kadyrov said on his channel"


----------



## piru (10 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> El pelotón blindado ruso no lo hizo tan bien al noreste de Kiev. #Russia #Ukraine #Kyiv #invasion #russiaukraine #russiaukrainewar #ukrainewarvideos #UkraineRussiaWar



Son ukras, al este de Kiev los rusos van con una O pintada.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (10 Mar 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Solo me parece a mi que esta guerra ES MU RARA?



Por que lo dices ?

Por los judíos-nazis-otanicos luchando contra Fascistas-comunistas-ultracristianos apoyados por moroturcos-europeos y chinos-social-capitalistas? 

No se yo lo veo de lo mas normal ....


----------



## mecaweto (10 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Es posible que alguno no lo sepa.
> _
> Un ejemplo anecdótico son las peleas a puñetazos entre parlamentarios (en el propio Parlamento), que el Washington Post calificaba de “tradición” [13]. Otro ejemplo es el modo surrealista en que Zelensky accedió al poder. Actor protagonista de una serie cómica de enorme éxito en Ucrania, su personaje encarnaba a un profesor que era sorpresivamente elegido presidente del país para combatir la corrupción. Pues bien, Zelensky supo aprovechar su popularidad, creó un partido con el mismo nombre que la serie (“Servidor del Pueblo”) y consiguió en tres meses de campaña virtual arrasar en las elecciones. Los ucranianos votaron al actor creyendo que haría lo que hacía el personaje que encarnaba, más o menos como si el Servicio Secreto británico contratara como agente de campo a Roger Moore o a Daniel Craig (el actual 007) o como si la CIA contratara a Tom Cruise por Misión Imposible. En mi opinión, esto simboliza un país a la deriva y un pueblo desesperado por la corrupción imperante y deseoso de encontrar un mesías._



Es casi un episodio de Black Mirror.


----------



## NPI (10 Mar 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


>


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (10 Mar 2022)

Evil_ dijo:


>




No tendrás nada y serás feliz, GILIPOLLAS!!!

AHORA VERSIÓN CIUDADANO MODELO Y ANTIPUTIN.

Os mean y os vuelven a mear.


----------



## Fígaro (10 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Más armamento capturado a los ucros
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 977922




Repóngase con nuestros impuestos, eso no duele, no como los 20000 millones de las pelomorado,


----------



## Evil_ (10 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> No tendrás nada y serás feliz, GILIPOLLAS!!!
> 
> AHORA VERSIÓN CIUDADANO MODELO Y ANTIPUTIN.
> 
> Os mean y os vuelven a mear.



Quien es el idiota ese.
Flipe cuando vi el twitt.
La mayoria es idiota y no da para mas,esclavos de nacimiento.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (10 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Mapa ruski de hoy
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 977831



@Coco Portugal....

Parece que los ucris, han dado órdenes de...

Tós los " amarillos" ... reculen p,'a Dnipro poco a poco y sin histerismo ni desbandada.

Estaba claro, que Kiev, Odessa, jarkov y Dnipro, son la clave del ataque ruso.

Y más está última ciudad que controla el río Dnieper y por ende el este de Ucrania.

Parte oriental de Ucrania.Que se la quedarán los rusos p'a siempre.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Mar 2022)

*LA NARRTIVA GLOBALISTA A SACO
" GUERRA DEL PUTIN QUE ES MU MALO " = PRECIO DEL GAS*









il Donaldo Trumpo on GETTR : JEN PSUCKY IS FULL OF SHITO!!! https://rumble.com/vx0te5-jen-psucky-is-full-of-shito.html


JEN PSUCKY IS FULL OF SHITO!!!




gettr.com





*"NO LO HABRAS NOTADO QUIZAS, PERO EL PRECIO DEL COMBUSTIBLE HA SUBIDO"*












 ​


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Aquí solo nos llegara una o dos lluvias radiactivas.



todo lo mas evolucionas a eriopikachu y no pagas mas luz


----------



## Burbujo II (10 Mar 2022)

Parece que están apretando las tuercas a los putinbots, se está poniendo esto como con el virus.


----------



## Action directe (10 Mar 2022)

Azote87 dijo:


> Que valores tiene un banquero ?



Joder, crear valor para sus accionistas, casi nada...


----------



## Burbujo II (10 Mar 2022)

*Negacionistas de la guerra en Ucrania: "No hay muertos, son actores. Es todo mentira"*


----------



## Michael_Knight (10 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Suecia transfiere 5000 armas antitanque desechables AT-4 a Ucrania #Ukraine #Kyiv #Russia #Moscow #Putin #Sweden #AT4 #ATGM #Europe #Germany #UK


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## ccartech (10 Mar 2022)

Evil_ dijo:


>



Me hiciste recordar a este HMP de mi pais.









“En remera y en patas”: a Macri lo delataron su esposa y su Twitter


El presidente apeló a un ejemplo “canchero” para recomendar a la población que se ahorre energía. Pero la vida cotidiana de su propia familia lo desmiente.




www.laizquierdadiario.com


----------



## Fígaro (10 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 977934



Música celestial.


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Recuerde que guiada, no significa inteligente.
> Esa munición necesita ser guiada por un observador avanzado, o algún colaborador prorruso en la líneas ucranianas. Por eso a los prorrusos les dan el trato que les dan.
> 
> 
> ...



para nada, los suecos tienen hace años municion guiada por gps


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (10 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> @Coco Portugal....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo he dicho en otros posts que Dnipro me parece el objetivo militar mas importante del este de Ucrania y por las pocas informaciones que hacen públicas de ese sector parece que el mando ruso lo tiene claro...


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No veo moscas en los cadaveres…raro, raro…



a 20 bajo cero si ves una sospecha


----------



## mecaweto (10 Mar 2022)

Evil_ dijo:


>



No me jodas, ahora está de moda ser decrecionista. Las charos de mi trabajo, que llevan todo el año rodeadas de radiadores a plena potencia ahora me dicen que hay que bajar el termostato. Su puta madre.


----------



## Casino (10 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> para nada, los suecos tienen hace años municion guiada por gps




No sé qué tienen los suecos, pero la munición rusa no es del tipo "dispara y olvida". Necesita que la guíen. Ya sea con un láser o una radiobaliza o un transpondedor, no sé qué utilizan, pero si se dispara sin guiado funciona como un proyectil convencional.


----------



## montytorri (10 Mar 2022)

mecaweto dijo:


> No me jodas, ahora está de moda ser decrecionista. Las charos de mi trabajo, que llevan todo el año rodeadas de radiadores a plena potencia ahora me dicen que hay que bajar el termostato. Su puta madre.



Brotal, pero lo ha dicho la tele , no les importaba el malgasto de energía que hacian, por no abrigarse un poco


----------



## amcxxl (10 Mar 2022)

En un puesto de control en el distrito de Darnitsky de Kiev, Dmitry Demyanenko, exdirector adjunto de la Dirección General de la SBU en Kiev y la región de Kiev, recibió un disparo en su automóvil. 
El fuego fue disparado por soldados del Regimiento de Policía de Propósito Especial Pacificador. 


Un residente de Kharkov conducía al trabajo y vio que sacaban una lavadora de su tienda. Sin pensarlo dos veces castigó a los merodeadores.


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> No, la fiesta no se acaba..... solo cambia el que la paga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



te han jodido la operacion de compra del terreno donde pensabas construirte el bunquer antinucelar de bricomania?


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## John Nash (10 Mar 2022)

El aviso del BCE a los Estados ante el riesgo de estanflación: no den por hecho un rescate


El mensaje de Lagarde este jueves supone la confirmación de que el BCE seguirá su retirada de los estímulos extraordinarios mientras la economía no descarrile




www.elconfidencial.com





*El aviso del BCE a los Estados ante el riesgo de estanflación: no den por hecho un rescate*
*El mensaje de Lagarde este jueves supone la confirmación de que el BCE seguirá su retirada de los estímulos extraordinarios mientras la economía no descarrile.*


----------



## element (10 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Otro acomplejado ahostiado en la infancia.
> 
> Probablemente gay reprimido, como muchos de estos tarados.


----------



## John Nash (10 Mar 2022)

El economista español en la Fed: el riesgo es causar una recesión para frenar la inflación


La escalada de los precios supone ya una gran preocupación para los bancos centrales, tanto que se plantean medidas contundentes que amenazan la recuperación económica




www.elconfidencial.com





*El economista español en la Fed: el riesgo es causar una recesión para frenar la inflación.*


----------



## gargamelix (10 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> El aviso del BCE a los Estados ante el riesgo de estanflación: no den por hecho un rescate
> 
> 
> El mensaje de Lagarde este jueves supone la confirmación de que el BCE seguirá su retirada de los estímulos extraordinarios mientras la economía no descarrile
> ...



A quién le dirá?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Mar 2022)

Hilo sobre la hijastra de Lavrov en Londres. La vida millonaria de los rusos en el odiado occidente, con patrimonios de orígen no identificado, como los ovnis


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (10 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> El aviso del BCE a los Estados ante el riesgo de estanflación: no den por hecho un rescate
> 
> 
> El mensaje de Lagarde este jueves supone la confirmación de que el BCE seguirá su retirada de los estímulos extraordinarios mientras la economía no descarrile
> ...




*No van a dejar a nadie atrás......o ellos o nosotros, queda claro.*


----------



## ccartech (10 Mar 2022)

“Nuestra gente ha entrado, ya todo está bien, todo es maravilloso. Te hemos estado esperando." El proyecto 
@wargonzoo
, junto con la columna de tanques, atravesó varios asentamientos ubicados en las afueras de Mariupol.


----------



## fieraverde (10 Mar 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> Por que lo dices ?
> 
> Por los judíos-nazis-otanicos luchando contra Fascistas-comunistas-ultracristianos apoyados por moroturcos-europeos y chinos-social-capitalistas?
> 
> No se yo lo veo de lo mas normal ....



Es que viendo el telediario de antena3 la rubia milf follable ha dicho que estaban enterrando a ucranianos en fosas comunes .. 

Pero en serio? Fosas comunes en 2022? Pero si han dicho que habían muerto 3 en el hospital ..


----------



## Trajanillo (10 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


>



Están locos? En que se diferencia esto con lo que hicieron a los judios? Quieren que la violencia contra los rusos no importe? Pero que coño pretenden? 
Quo Vadis Occidente.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (10 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Yo he dicho en otros posts que Dnipro me parece el objetivo militar mas importante del este de Ucrania y por las pocas informaciones que hacen públicas de ese sector parece que el mando ruso lo tiene claro...



Eso lo vi desde el primer día..

Los rusos ni la mencionan para coger a los ucris en calzoncillos. Para mí es el plan " secreto" de los rusos.

Los putinos, irán empujando al ejército ucri hacia Dnipro ( yo lo llamo, meterlos en la " freidora") harán una bolsa de más de 100.000 combatientes, para luego machacar los.

Los mayores convoyes de refresco que entran desde rusia, casi todos salen de Belgorod hacia Jarkov y siguen empujando hacia el sur, hacia Dnipro y el Dnieper, por algo será. Visto hacia buen futuro cercano... claro.


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Yo he dicho en otros posts que Dnipro me parece el objetivo militar mas importante del este de Ucrania y por las pocas informaciones que hacen públicas de ese sector parece que el mando ruso lo tiene claro...



Dnipro es el objetivo para la fase 98 de la Blitzkrieg, año 2067.


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> * URGENTE===>> ANONYMOUS HACKEA LA AGENCIA FEDERAL RUSA responsable de los medios de comunicación y publica 360.000 documentos *



hay fotos de tias en bolas?


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (10 Mar 2022)

*Muere el ministro de Emergencias de Rusia al tratar de salvar a un trabajador durante un ejercicio*

El ministro habría fallecido al tratar de prestar ayuda a un camarógrafo que se habría precipitado al agua desde una roca a gran altura.





__





Aviso de redirección






www.google.com





Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Solo me parece a mi que esta guerra ES MU RARA?



creeme no


----------



## Burbujo II (10 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> hay fotos de tias en bolas?



Las únicas tetas permitidas son las de Putin y Lavrov.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (10 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> El economista español en la Fed: el riesgo es causar una recesión para frenar la inflación
> 
> 
> La escalada de los precios supone ya una gran preocupación para los bancos centrales, tanto que se plantean medidas contundentes que amenazan la recuperación económica
> ...




Nos van a reventar la economía ... Bueno mejor dicho reventada ya estaba , solo nos dimos un tiro en el pie y ahora hay que hacer la prueba de maratón ... no pasamos de los primeros 100mtrs.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Mar 2022)

*Rusia ha despedido a 'alrededor de OCHO' generales por no 'completar la tarea' de tomar Ucrania en días, afirma un funcionario de Kiev, mientras Putin se enfurece por las fallas del FSB*











Putin 'fires eight generals and rages at FSB' over Ukraine failures


Vladimir Putin has fired eight of his generals, Ukraine has claimed, and is said to be furious at his security services for feeding him bogus intelligence before he decided to invade Ukraine.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Azote87 (10 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Hilo sobre la hijastra de Lavrov en Londres. La vida millonaria de los rusos en el odiado occidente, con patrimonios de orígen no identificado, como los ovnis



Claro que está identificado , corrupción rusa , impuestos de dimitry Paco


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Eso lo vi desde el primer día..
> 
> Los rusos ni la mencionan para coger a los ucris en calzoncillos. Para mí es el plan " secreto" de los rusos.
> 
> ...



Buen parte de guerra, los convoys rusos de 60 km van hacia Kharkov, que todavia no ha sido ni cercada y eso que esta a 30 km de la fronterarusa ...conclusion: la armada invencible rusa sigue en Belgorod 2 semanas despues del inicio de la Blitzkrieg Z por un problema de trafico.


----------



## NPI (10 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Gana las elecciones el político surCoreano que propone una jornada laboral de hasta 24 h durante 5 días o 17 horas sin librar al dis



Ese títere va a dejar a Corea del Sur en 10-20 años en la ruina, entre otras cosas.


----------



## pepetemete (10 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Están locos? En que se diferencia esto con lo que hicieron a los judios? Quieren que la violencia contra los rusos no importe? Pero que coño pretenden?
> Quo Vadis Occidente.



No, no están locos, solo aburridos y quieren reventar todo.


----------



## Marchamaliano (10 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> *Rusia ha despedido a 'alrededor de OCHO' generales por no 'completar la tarea' de tomar Ucrania en días, afirma un funcionario de Kiev, mientras Putin se enfurece por las fallas del FSB*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kiev y dailymail. Todo correcto. Venga a contarnos la siguiente.


----------



## Kartoffeln (10 Mar 2022)

Polina Kovaleva, la hijastra de Lavrov, y su piso de 4,4 millones de libras en Londres









Thread by @pevchikh on Thread Reader App


@pevchikh: I would like you to meet Polina Kovaleva. Polina is a 26-year-old glamorous Russian girl from London. She lives in a huge apartment in Kensington and loves to party, her instagram feed looks like a non-...…




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## CEMENTITOS (10 Mar 2022)

Para los que no saben inglés:
Facebook e Instagram permitirán llamadas a la violencia contra ciudadanos rusos, así como al asesinato de Vladimir Putin. Permitirán este tipo de contenidos en posts e historias, saltando sus propias normas de la comunidad.

Enhorabuena otanistas, YA SOIS ANIMALES.


----------



## Giles Amaury (10 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Dnipro es el objetivo para la fase 98 de la Blitzkrieg, año 2067.



Lo tienen todo estudiado al milímetro. Tienen un plan perfecto sin fisuras. Además con ese pedazo ejercito que tienen son imparables: en menos de 48 horas se plantarían en París sin despeinarse.


----------



## Gotthard (10 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Me ha sorprendido leer ésta noticia sobre los chechenos, parece que los han puesto a repartir madalenas y cafés con leche...
> 
> "Residents of Ukrainian settlements liberated from nationalists and Bandera are in complete safety. Their protection is provided by Chechen fighters under the leadership of my dear BROTHER, the commander of the OMON "Akhmat-Grozny" of the RF FSVNG for the Chechen Republic, Anzor Bisaev. Residents are provided with timely humanitarian, medical and psychological assistance. Protecting the civilian population is one of the most important tasks, and our fighters are ready to protect the peace of citizens at the cost of their lives, Ramzan Kadyrov said on his channel"



No todo va a ser castrar y degollar enemigos...


----------



## Trajanillo (10 Mar 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> No, no están locos, solo aburridos y quieren reventar todo.



Pues como dicen en el chiste, que se hagan una paja, porque nos llevan al apocalipsis


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Mar 2022)

Parte de guerra 19:00h 10-3-2022

Sievierodonetsk al este tiene batalla y puede ser envuelta.

La zona norte de Jarkov por el flanco derecho dirección sur los rusos han roto el frente ukra y podrán avanzar por él hacia la ciudad.

Yzum zona centro del mapa ha sido sobrepasada y embolsada en la retaguardia, parece que no ha sido tomada del todo.


----------



## Burbujo II (10 Mar 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Polina Kovaleva, la hijastra de Lavrov, y su piso de 4,4 millones de libras en Londres
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya vamos entendiendo mejor al camarada @John Nash y su pose de oler a mierda cuando habla de la "plebe".


----------



## pgas (10 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> También te puedes imaginar que sos un ucraniano que vive en Tegucigalpa y de la noche a la mañana un hijo de puta extranjero invade tu lejano país y destruye tu casa, tu ciudad, te trata de nazi, asesina tu familia, planta su bandera y se queda contu país.
> 
> No hace falta que te lo imagines. Los rusos lo o están intentando.




no hace falta imaginarlo, marrano de la pampa

eso es lo que hace la escoria sionazi a diario desde hace un siglo, matar y robar en Palestina








Baal te ama, Fabian!


----------



## Giles Amaury (10 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Buen parte de guerra, los convoys rusos de 60 km van hacia Kharkov, que todavia no ha sido ni cercada y eso que esta a 30 km de la fronterarusa ...conclusion: la armada invencible rusa sigue en Belgorod 2 semanas despues del inicio de la Blitzkrieg Z por un problema de trafico.



Es que por estar a 30 km de la frontera les pareció un objetivo tan fácil de tomar que directamente pasaron de ella. A los aguerridos soldados ruskis les gustan los verdaderos desafíos, como por ejemplo saquear supermercados o avanzar en columnas de tanques como quien pilla un atasco al ir a la playa a principios de agosto.


----------



## NPI (10 Mar 2022)

arriqui dijo:


> Ya lo borraron... Pero aquí hay otra copia
> 
> 
> Empieza en minuto 8



El vídeo completo sin añadidos adicionales


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (10 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Eso lo vi desde el primer día..
> 
> Los rusos ni la mencionan para coger a los ucris en calzoncillos. Para mí es el plan " secreto" de los rusos.
> 
> ...



Viendo los mapas Dnipro es el principal nudo de carreteras del este de Ucrania y supongo que ferroviario tambien, o sea controlando la ciudad o simplemente aislandola evitan que las fuerzas del Donbass escapen hacia el oeste...y tambien que les lleguen refuerzos que por cierto no pueden venir de Kiev porque la misión de las fuerzas que la atacan es que no envíen refuerzos a ninguna parte, no tomarla como dicen aquí los hestrategas-cuñao...


----------



## Burbujo II (10 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Es que por estar a 30 km de la frontera les pareció un objetivo tan fácil de tomar que directamente pasaron de ella. A los aguerridos soldados ruskis les gustan los verdaderos desafíos, como por ejemplo saquear supermercados o avanzar en columnas de tanques como quien pilla un atasco al ir a la playa a principios de agosto.



¿Reclutas?

¿Qué reclutas?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (10 Mar 2022)

Según lo que nos cuentan, el ejército ruso es el más cruel, inhumano e incompetente de toda la historia de la humanidad.


----------



## jlf73 (10 Mar 2022)

En cuarto milenio hay uno explicando como usar el C90


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Mar 2022)

Fuente rusa

Han aparecido videos en la web que muestran el uso de misiles de crucero aire-tierra estratégicos de largo alcance Kh-101 en Ucrania. Esto indica el comienzo del uso activo de estas municiones, que son transportadas por los bombarderos estratégicos Tu-160 y Tu-95MS de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas 

Cabe señalar que el X-101 es una munición completamente rusa con una ojiva convencional, desarrollada por Raduga Design Bureau en 1995-2013 utilizando tecnologías para reducir la visibilidad del radar. Un misil similar con una carga termonuclear con una potencia de 250 kt a 1 Mt se designa como X-102. Los Tu-160 supersónicos en dos compartimentos internos pueden transportar 12 de estos misiles y los Tu-95MS turbohélice: 8 misiles en una eslinga externa. Vuelan con un silbido característico. 



La masa de la ojiva Kh-101 es de 400 kg y el alcance máximo de vuelo es de 5,5 mil km. La trayectoria (perfil) del vuelo es variable y varía de 30 ma 10 km de altura. La velocidad de crucero del cohete es de 190-200 m/s, y la máxima es de 250-270 m/s. La precisión de golpear un objetivo en movimiento es de hasta 10 m, lo que no reduce la eficiencia, dado el peso de la ojiva, y la desviación circular probable (CEP) en el alcance máximo para un objetivo estacionario no supera los 7 m. El uso de combate de estas municiones fue la guerra en Siria.

Tu-160 y Tu-95MS no hay necesidad de acercarse al espacio aéreo ucraniano. Pueden, habiendo despegado de sus aeródromos, lanzar misiles inmediatamente a los objetivos deseados. Luego aterrice rápidamente en la pista, reponga municiones y combustible, y repita todo esto tantas veces como sea necesario.


----------



## Azrael_II (10 Mar 2022)

*Locura: Zoombis,NPCs "La gente asume que es probable que haya guerra, incluso que irán al frente"*

Dos amigos me han dicho hoy

_"Estamos a punto de que se vuelva loco(Putin) y entremos en guerra"_

Pero lo más preocupante, son dos padres de familia que me han dicho lo siguiente:

_"¿Es que acaso los ucranianos no se deben de defender?"_

Y el último ha sido el más inquietante _'yo iré a la guerra, quieto un mundo mejor para mi hijo, hay que acabar con Putin"_


En nuestra sociedad estaba , al menos hasta antes de 2020, penalizada la violencia. Nada justificaba la violencia, _"no hay que ponerse a su nivel"_ repetían continuamente, cuando había alguna noticia sobre un asesinato. Por otro lado era contraria a la "generalización" lo hemos visto en atentados terroristas, la gente decís que no todos son iguales . Y sobre todo la sociedad mayoritariamente, era contraria a la guerra. Ni si quiera cuando el ISIS hacia de las suyas eran partidarios de bombardearlos, ya sabéis la violencia genera violencia ...

Pues bien, tras el Raro/Atípico /ilógico acontecimiento de 2020, parece que la población ha entrado en un universo paralelo, o bien se ha zombificado o son Personajes No Jugadores (NPC's) no tiene ningún sentido, si probablemente histórico, lo hemos visto en el pasado, pero con años de lavado de cerebro y menos información y medios a priori.

Lo terrible, es que los de ARRIBA saben que ya han tocado la tecla definitiva, el mensaje de Sánchez "La culpa de todo es de Putin" se ha dado en otros países y va dirigido para los NPC's y va a colar. Lo siniestro de todo esto es que empiezo a creer millones de occidentales ya no tienen miedo a ir a una guerra, ni remordimientos a la hora de matar a otros seres humanos, ni de marginar de forma genocida a una etno/cultura/ciudadanos de un país. Parece que el Covid-19 fue ensayo y los no vacunados el grupo Diana . Todos sabéis que hasta familiares nuestros nos hubieran matado por no estar vacunados si la Tele hubiera creado el argumento. Bueno simplemente dada la orden, ya no tiene que ser coherente:

- (Tele) "los no vacunados, son insolidarios, infectan y matan a miles de personas, un solo no vacunado puede matar a 10 personas, a tu madre, a tu padre, tenéis algún familiar asesinado por un no vacunado "

- (Pedro Sánchez) "Momentos excepcionales requieren lo mejor de un país, lo mejor de sus ciudadanos, he hablado con Grande Marlaska y los grupos de oposición, para proponer que las FFSS se mantengan al margen y la población pueda presionar como considere oportuno a los asesinos antivacunas, solo hay una opción Vacunados,Vacubaris Vacubaris, sino no podéis vivir en esta sociedad"

Esto hubiera bastado para que se produjeran miles de agresiones y asesinatos...

Ahora está pasando con la guerra, peor incluso que la misma, peor incluso que una mini guerra atómica (unas pocas tácticas) el poder sabe que puede convertir a millones de personas en zombis/NPCs y hacer lo que ellos quieran en cuestión de días. Algo más mortal wte cualquier bomba atómica


________________________________________

¿Cómo explicáis este fenómeno? Admito cualquier teoría , como el final de un proceso de décadas de adoctrinamiento, desde la utilización de la tecnología, química (para adulterar la toma de decisiones) como si queréis hablar de aliens..

Necesito algo coherente y lógico que lo explique, aunque sea una teoría descabellada


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (10 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Para los que no saben inglés:
> Facebook e Instagram permitirán llamadas a la violencia contra ciudadanos rusos, así como al asesinato de Vladimir Putin. Permitirán este tipo de contenidos en posts e historias, saltando sus propias normas de la comunidad.
> 
> Enhorabuena otanistas, YA SOIS ANIMALES.



Nunca he pedido esto en este foro...

Fuente


----------



## Azrael_II (10 Mar 2022)

jlf73 dijo:


> En cuarto milenio hay uno explicando como usar el C90



Tienes enlace

Hoy dan 4 milenio?


----------



## Vilux (10 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Lo tienen todo estudiado al milímetro. Tienen un plan perfecto sin fisuras. Además con ese pedazo ejercito que tienen son imparables: en menos de 48 horas se plantarían en París sin despeinarse.



Si tan malos son, entonces por qué a la OTAN le tiemblan las rodillas para el no-fly zone, enviar aviones o directamente intervenir?

Por qué se arma a civiles que no tienen ni puta idea de combatir?


----------



## Guaguei (10 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


>



esta foto es un martillo pilon para el anglosionismo


----------



## Burbujo II (10 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Según lo que nos cuentan, el ejército ruso es el más cruel, inhumano e incompetente de toda la historia de la humanidad.



Pues no sé, pero esto:



Se ajusta EXACTAMENTE a la estrategia que siguieron RT y Sputnik, o sea, Putin, desde el primer momento.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (10 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


>




Venga ya… Sin palabras.


----------



## Bien boa (10 Mar 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> *Muere el ministro de Emergencias de Rusia al tratar de salvar a un trabajador durante un ejercicio*
> 
> El ministro habría fallecido al tratar de prestar ayuda a un camarógrafo que se habría precipitado al agua desde una roca a gran altura.
> 
> ...



Sacar a Franco del Valle de los Caídos comienza a traspasar las fronteras.


----------



## jlf73 (10 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Tienes enlace
> 
> Hoy dan 4 milenio?



En realidad es Horizonte, lo estoy viendo en la tele


----------



## Giles Amaury (10 Mar 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Si tan malos son, entonces por qué a la OTAN le tiemblan las rodillas para el no-fly zone, enviar aviones o directamente intervenir?
> 
> Por qué se arma a civiles que no tienen ni puta idea de combatir?



Porque tienen armas nucleares.

No entiendo qué quieres decir con eso de "por qué se arma a civiles". ¿Pues para que va a ser? ¿Para que combatan?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (10 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Pues no sé, pero esto:
> 
> 
> 
> Se ajusta EXACTAMENTE a la estrategia que siguieron RT y Sputnik, o sea, Putin, desde el primer momento.




Me cuesta creerlo, porque sabrás que un vídeo con tropas rusas rindiéndose es muy valioso, y si obran así tendríamos que haber visto a cojones algún metraje de rusos con la banderita blanca y disparando después. 

¿Alguien ha visto alguno? Yo, no.


----------



## PutoNWO (10 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


>



Ante la mentira evidente, han seleccionado a personas fallecidas en el conflicto y los han puesto de imagen para colar el fake


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> Nos van a reventar la economía ... Bueno mejor dicho reventada ya estaba , solo nos dimos un tiro en el pie y ahora hay que hacer la prueba de maratón ... no pasamos de los primeros 100mtrs.



si eso ve mirandote libros sobre el Respiracionismo movida ne age de una tia que si lo practicas bien, es decir si no te mueres en el intento, te permite vivir sin comer y creo que sin beber, no estoy muy seguro y sin tener que usar appel higienico, si tienes casa propia y no eres reclutable, el puto amo


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Parte de guerra 19:00h 10-3-2022
> 
> Sievierodonetsk al este tiene batalla y puede ser envuelta.
> 
> ...



Dantesco, SeveroDonetks ( un puto pueblo) que pensaba que ya estaba tomada pero no.

Izium que tambien pensaba que estaba tomada, pero tampoco.

Y en Kharkov, la ciudad ultrprorusisima a 30 km de la frontera que si , que no, que vamos, que nada.

Z de Zoquetes.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (10 Mar 2022)

jlf73 dijo:


> En cuarto milenio hay uno explicando como usar el C90



¿lo dices en serio?  

Veo bombardeo de películas de guerra en 3,2,1


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Mar 2022)

Fuego amigo ukra

En Kiev, un oficial de alto rango de la SBU recibió un disparo cuando intentaba atravesar un puesto de control.

Según información preliminar, el hombre no se detuvo en el puesto de control.

En Kiev, el ex jefe adjunto de la SBU en Kiev y la región Dmitry Demyanenko fue asesinado.

Así lo anunció el periodista Vladimir Boyko en su canal de Telegram


----------



## lostsoul242 (10 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Según lo que nos cuentan, el ejército ruso es el más cruel, inhumano e incompetente de toda la historia de la humanidad.



Copian todo lo que decian los nazis en Stalingrado alla a finales de 1942 . Solo que ellos los comparaban con subhumanos y hordas de cosacos . Ya sabemos como acabaron unos y otros . Ya sabemos como acabara esta vez tambien . Pueden ladrar lo que quieran los nazilosers de turno . Estoy seguro de que los de la OTAN si se vieran con el agua hasta el cuello dirian lo mismo . Se llama rusofobia y complejo de perdedores .


----------



## MiguelLacano (10 Mar 2022)

Bueno, a vuela pluma. Operación militar rusa impecable y contundente. El objetivo no se ocultó y en ello están: aniquilar las fuerzas ucronazis. Le llevará un mes o dos, pero ya le queda lo más fácil. Como contrapartida, guerra sucia, que no fría, con el imperio anglo. La zafiedad y la miseria moral de los medios, de los dirigentes europeos y angloyanquis ya es descarnada, casi grotesca. Pero ya solo sirve para encender a los encendidos, horrorizar a los incautos y asustar a los conscientes. Se nos avecinan momentos duros y mucho más peligrosos de los que cabía prever. No se cómo acabará todo esto, pero algo si tengo claro: tenemos putinismo para 50 años en Rusia. Porque los ruos están eufóricos y crecidos, creen de nuevo en si mismos y se abre para ellos una nueva era, dura en sus comienzos, cómo todas las que son grandes y fructíferas. Se lo merecen.


----------



## El Fenomeno (10 Mar 2022)

jlf73 dijo:


> En cuarto milenio hay uno explicando como usar el C90



Y también diciendo que las ametralladoras que han mandado son una verguenza. Si esto es asi, vaya tela.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (10 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Fuego amigo ukra
> 
> En Kiev, un oficial de alto rango de la SBU recibió un disparo cuando intentaba atravesar un puesto de control.
> 
> ...




CORREDORES HUMANITARIOS, EL DESCOJONE...Y DESPUES SON LOS RUSOS LOS QUE ESTAN EVITANDOLOS.


----------



## Burbujo II (10 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Me cuesta creerlo, porque sabrás que un vídeo con tropas rusas rindiéndose es muy valioso, y si obran así tendríamos que haber visto a cojones algún metraje de rusos con la banderita blanca y disparando después.
> 
> ¿Alguien ha visto alguno? Yo, no.



Como no lo veo nosiste.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (10 Mar 2022)

¿Ha caido ya Kiev y Karkov? Decían los follarusos que habian caido antes del primer disparo


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (10 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> si eso ve mirandote libros sobre el Respiracionismo movida ne age de una tia que si lo practicas bien, es decir si no te mueres en el intento, te permite vivir sin comer y creo que sin beber, no estoy muy seguro y sin tener que usar appel higienico, si tienes casa propia y no eres reclutable, el puto amo



Eso es como los perros del viejo Cayetano que cuando conseguía enseñarlos a vivir sin comer se morían ...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Mar 2022)

Fuente ukra

Los invasores rusos bombardean cínicamente Mariupol con armas prohibidas, Grads y obuses. El enemigo abre fuego sobre las zonas residenciales.

Así lo anunció el alcalde Vadim Boychenko, quien grabó un video el 10 de marzo a las 22:10.

Cada 30 minutos, la aviación entraba en Mariupol, trabajaba en zonas residenciales, matando a la población civil: ancianos, mujeres y niños”, dijo el alcalde


----------



## Azrael_II (10 Mar 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Ministerio de Defensa ruso:
> 
> Se han revelado los detalles del proyecto UP-4, que se llevó a cabo con la participación de los laboratorios de Kiev, Járkov y Odesa y que iba a funcionar hasta 2020
> 
> ...



[/QUOTE]


Lovecraf dijo:


> Ministerio de Defensa ruso:
> 
> Se han revelado los detalles del proyecto UP-4, que se llevó a cabo con la participación de los laboratorios de Kiev, Járkov y Odesa y que iba a funcionar hasta 2020
> 
> ...



[/QUOTE]
Esto es brutal


----------



## Vilux (10 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Porque tienen armas nucleares.



Entonces hundamos nuestras economías, así aprenderán!



Giles Amaury dijo:


> No entiendo qué quieres decir con eso de "por qué se arma a civiles". ¿Pues para que va a ser? ¿Para que combatan?



Pero no les estaban dando palos el ejército ucro? Lo siento pero la narrativa tontánica hace aguas.

Armar a civiles es una medida que ni los talibanes, hay que estar muy desesperados. Para lo único que sirven civiles armados e indisciplinados es para ajustarse las cuentas entre sí, saquear etc. Ya se está viendo.


----------



## delhierro (10 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Fuego amigo ukra
> 
> En Kiev, un oficial de alto rango de la SBU recibió un disparo cuando intentaba atravesar un puesto de control.
> 
> ...



Tiene pinta de luchas internas, algunos no seran partidarios de luchar hasta el ultimo ucraniano y los han asesinado. Como al negociador, o al boxeador.


----------



## Elimina (10 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Buen parte de guerra, los convoys rusos de 60 km van hacia Kharkov, que todavia no ha sido ni cercada y eso que esta a 30 km de la fronterarusa ...conclusion: la armada invencible rusa sigue en Belgorod 2 semanas despues del inicio de la Blitzkrieg Z por un problema de trafico.



Digo yo que un convoy de 60 km hacia una ciudad que está a 30 km tiene que estar acercándose a ella... ¿en espiral?


----------



## JoséBatallas (10 Mar 2022)

*LA ESTRATEGIA DE PUTIN*

PORQUÉ EEUU Y LA OTAN YA PERDIERON LA GUERRA EN UCRANIA

Primera LÓGICA MILITAR:
Para GANAR una GUERRA primero hay que CONTROLAR MILITARMENTE al territorio.
DIVIDIR al frente enemigo, SEPARARLO en varios FOCOS de resistencia.
Luego RODEARLOS, acosarlos con ATAQUES constantes, para impedir su capacidad de reorganizarse y de CONTRAATACAR.
Y el AXIOMA número 1 es:
Tener al enemigo SIEMPRE A LA DEFENSIVA.
Es lo que HIZO (y está haciendo) Putin en Ucrania.

LA ESTRATEGIA DEL ATAQUE Y EL "ACECHO PERMANENTE"
Es la LÓGICA operativa del jefe del Kremlin para CONTROLAR (todo el escenario) SIN OCUPAR a Ucrania ni apoderarse de su gobierno y sus instituciones.
Es como si alguien RODEARA tu casa, y te CONTROLARA desde afuera, cortándote la comunicación con el mundo, y SIN INGRESAR a tu domicilio.
Su intención no es OCUPAR a Ucrania, sino CONTROLAR a Ucrania.

Y hay una EXPLICACIÓN:
Si el jefe del Kremlin decidiera OCUPAR el país ucraniano (con 44 millones de habitantes):
1) tendría "GRANDES COSTOS" en vidas humanas (muchos más que ahora),
2) debería contar con una gran ESTRUCTURA LOGÍSTICA de ocupación civil que no la tiene,
3) generaría el RECHAZO Y EL REPUDIO a escala masiva de la población.
4) tendría que enfrentarse a una GUERRA ASIMÉTRICA interminable (con guerrillas urbanas, atentados y sabotajes que DEBILITARÍA rápidamente a sus fuerzas de ocupación.

En resumen, Putin REEMPLAZA a la OCUPACIÓN militar directa con la ACCIÓN DISUASIVA militar actuando en forma coordinada en todo el territorio ucraniano.
Utiliza la SUPREMACÍA de su poder tecnológico-militar para CONTROLAR todo el escenario sin llegar a la OCUPACIÓN PROLONGADA. En suma:
operaciones militares de DESGASTE permanente.
Consistentes en RODEAR, atacar por tierra y BOMBARDEAR en forma permanente a ciudades, guarniciones militares, y objetivos estratégicos gubernamentales e instalaciones militares claves.
Su OBJETIVO central es impedir una RESISTENCIA ORGANIZADA (desde un Comando central), y convertir a la defensa ucraniana en un conglomerado de "FOCOS DE RESISTENCIA" separados (sin conexión entre sí) esparcidos por todo el territorio ucraniano.
Un GUERRA MILITAR combinada con una GUERRA PSICOLÓGICA orientada a QUEBRAR las reservas físicas y mentales, con el MIEDO y la INCERTIDUMBRE colectiva.
Eso es lo que está pasando AHORA mismo en una Ucrania, INVADIDA , fragmentada y controlada por una fuerza militar que no termina de consolidar su OCUPACIÓN TERRITORIAL.

Es el DIVIDE Y REINARÁS
La frase que explica porqué Putin, en 12 días de operaciones militares, CONTROLA TODO EL PODER. Y dicta (desde una posición ganadora) las reglas de NEGOCIACIÓN para conseguir una TREGUA o un acuerdo de PAZ para detener el conflicto.

EN SÍNTESIS:
Lo que hace Putin es una especie de "GUERRA DE GUERRILLA" con una estructura de GUERRA MILITAR convencional.
Ataca, rodea, DESGASTA, consigue sus objetivos estratégicos y retorna a su punto de origen para no DISPERSARSE.
Utilizando su PODER MILITAR-NUCLEAR como factor de disuasión "TERRORISTA".
La PREGUNTA del millón:
¿Por qué EEUU y la OTAN seguirían CREYENDO en las AMENAZAS de Putin, sin ejecutar una acción con sus propios APARATOS NUCLEARES contra Rusia?
Respuesta:
La HISTORIA militar de Putin, y su legajo de "PERFIL PSICOLÓGICO" en la CIA, dicen estadísticamente que el líder ruso siempre HIZO lo que PROMETIÓ HACER.
Su única garantía de SUPERVIVENCIA tiene forma de gatillo nuclear.
Y nadie juega a la RULETA RUSA con Putin.

Buenos sueños, y seguimos LEYENDO lo que nadie ve.

MANUEL FREYTAS / IAR Noticias


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (10 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Viendo los mapas Dnipro es el principal nudo de carreteras del este de Ucrania y supongo que ferroviario tambien, o sea controlando la ciudad o simplemente aislandola evitan que las fuerzas del Donbass escapen hacia el oeste...y tambien que les lleguen refuerzos que por cierto no pueden venir de Kiev porque la misión de las fuerzas que la atacan es que no envíen refuerzos a ninguna parte, no tomarla como dicen aquí los hestrategas-cuñao...



En dos semanas a lo sumo...

En los bares Paco solo se oirá en los terrordiaros..

Última hora desde Dnipro...los habitantes de Dnipro están siendo masacrados por los rusos...

Y la borregada situará a Dnipro en un mapa y sabrán que está a orillas de un río llamado Dniéper.

Y repetirán...

Dnipro Dnipro Dnipro Dnipro.... como antes decían covid, covid, covid, covid.


----------



## explorador (10 Mar 2022)

Mañana es 11M alguna noticia catastrófica viviremos y ya me estoy hartando de vivir historia en directo y no leerla en los libros


----------



## jlf73 (10 Mar 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> ¿lo dices en serio?
> 
> Veo bombardeo de películas de guerra en 3,2,1



Sí sí ha explicado paso a paso como dispararlo


----------



## NPI (10 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Les están embargando el dinero y las cuentas a cualquier ruso, tenga mucho o poco, aunque viva fuera de rusia, sea apolítico o no. Es un atraco en toda regla.



Las PIRAÑAS necesitan comer.


----------



## Vilux (10 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Fuego amigo ukra
> 
> En Kiev, un oficial de alto rango de la SBU recibió un disparo cuando intentaba atravesar un puesto de control.
> 
> ...



Civiles armados... qué podría salir mal?

En Ucrania acabarán matándose unos a otros, ajustando cuentas entre vecinos como en la guerra civl española.


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Mar 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Si tan malos son, entonces por qué a la OTAN le tiemblan las rodillas para el no-fly zone, enviar aviones o directamente intervenir?
> 
> Por qué se arma a civiles que no tienen ni puta idea de combatir?



No hay no- fly por dos razones:

1) Putin el gobnik tiene armas nucleares.

2) No es necesaria, ya esta claro que los paisanos locales con AKs y Javelin son mas que suficientes para liquidar al ejercito ruso e ir al Kremlin a tatuarle una Z en el culo a Putin si se ponen.


----------



## Guaguei (10 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> *La respuesta a todo tipo de "McDonald's" y otros similares:*
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 977692


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (10 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Fuego amigo ukra
> 
> En Kiev, un oficial de alto rango de la SBU recibió un disparo cuando intentaba atravesar un puesto de control.
> 
> ...



Un disparo ? si le han acribillado .

Lo debieron hacer a posta ... por que no me creo que no conocieran el coche ..

lleva hasta un rotativo azul arriba en el techo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Tiene pinta de luchas internas, algunos no seran partidarios de luchas hasta el ultimo ucraniano y los han asesinado. Como al negociador, o al boxeardor.



O lo han confundido, o huía.


----------



## Burbujo II (10 Mar 2022)

*DIMITE la redactora jefe de la TV estatal rusa por temor a una guerra nuclear*


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Sacar a Franco del Valle de los Caídos comienza a traspasar las fronteras.



y mira que os avise


----------



## Fauna iberica (10 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> *Locura: Zoombis,NPCs "La gente asume que es probable que haya guerra, incluso que irán al frente"*
> 
> Dos amigos me han dicho hoy
> 
> ...



Tiene una explicación, muy simple aunque hay otras causas, tele, tele, tele , tele y así hasta el infinito.

Aquí el NWO impuesto por EEUU se está jugando su supervivencia y han decidido hacer un lavado de cerebro como pocas veces se han visto en la historia.
De todas formas esos majaderos que citas, se les va la fuerza por la boca, aunque consintieran ser reclutados no aguantarían ni un minuto en un campo de batalla.


----------



## el ruinas II (10 Mar 2022)

lostsoul242 dijo:


> Copian todo lo que decian los nazis en Stalingrado alla a finales de 1942 . Solo que ellos los comparaban con subhumanos y hordas de cosacos . Ya sabemos como acabaron unos y otros . Ya sabemos como acabara esta vez tambien . Pueden ladrar lo que quieran los nazilosers de turno . Estoy seguro de que los de la OTAN si se vieran con el agua hasta el cuello dirian lo mismo . Se llama rusofobia y complejo de perdedores .



es justo al reves, en este caso los ucras serian los defensores de stalingrado y los rusos el ejercito aleman, creo que fue alemania la que invadio la urss, pero de todos modos los militares alemanes profesionales en 1942 tenian una elevada opinion de las cualidades del soldado ruso, lo otro son peliculas.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (10 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Como no lo veo nosiste.




Por esa regla:
Si lo dice la BBC sisiste.


(Sigo esperando ver los dos Il-76 que derribaron la segunda noche)


----------



## eltonelero (10 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Lo tienen todo estudiado al milímetro. Tienen un plan perfecto sin fisuras. Además con ese pedazo ejercito que tienen son imparables: en menos de 48 horas se plantarían en París sin despeinarse.



al estilo otánico ya hubieran conquistado toda Ucrania ya que no exige mucho decoro con eso de que quede gente viva..


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

Hasta el mapa anglo empieza a mostrar la debacle ucra...


----------



## Vilux (10 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Es que por estar a 30 km de la frontera les pareció un objetivo tan fácil de tomar que directamente pasaron de ella.



Antes de meterte en un combate urbano hay que embolsar el enemigo y tomar territorio, general de retrete.


----------



## JAGGER (10 Mar 2022)

Ahora mismo hay que imponerle el inclusive a los mongoles.
Y a la mierda con todo ya.


----------



## cryfar74 (10 Mar 2022)

Viendo como evolucionan las noticias sobre el conflicto desde la perspectiva de la prensa occidental me pregunto cuanto tardaran en en sacar alguna notica sobre ataque químico por parte de las tropas Rusas.

Y están tardando en sacar la versión Ukraniana de los cascos blancos.


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


>



Están desatados, se están cociendo en su odio y su rabia, esto no puede significar otra cosa que Putin les ha dado en la frente, les ha jodido bien. Les tiene que haber jodido algún plan gordo, esperemos a ver porque esta ida de pinza solo puede obedecer a catastrofe globalista.


----------



## Meñakoz (10 Mar 2022)

Los 3 primeros minutos


----------



## Lovecraf (10 Mar 2022)

➡ Facebook se salta sus propias reglas y permitirá temporalmente las publicaciones que llamen a la violencia contra los rusos, o que inciten a matar a Putin.

Meta (Facebook) permitirá a los usuarios de Facebook e Instagram en algunos países como Polonia, Rusia y Ucrania llamar a la violencia contra los rusos y los soldados rusos en el contexto de la invasión de Ucrania, según correos electrónicos internos vistos por Reuters el jueves, en un cambio temporal en su política de incitación al odio.

Los correos electrónicos decían que las llamadas a la violencia contra los rusos están permitidas cuando la publicación hable claramente sobre la invasión de Ucrania.

Los cambios de política temporales se aplican a Letonia, Lituania, Estonia, Polonia, Eslovaquia, Hungría, Rumania, Rusia y Ucrania.

Fuente

t.me/thespanisharmy


----------



## Vilux (10 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> No hay no- fly por dos razones:
> 
> 1) Putin el gobnik tiene armas nucleares.



Entonces hundamos nuestras economías, así aprenderán!



vladimirovich dijo:


> 2) No es necesaria, ya esta claro que los paisanos locales con AKs y Javelin son mas que suficientes para liquidar al ejercito ruso e ir al Kremlin a tatuarle una Z en el culo a Putin si se ponen.



Pero no les estaban dando palos el ejército ucro? Lo siento pero la narrativa tontánica hace aguas.

Armar a civiles es una medida que ni los talibanes, hay que estar muy desesperados. 

Para lo único que sirven civiles armados e indisciplinados es para ajustar cuentas entre sí, saquear etc. Ya se está viendo.


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Mar 2022)

Ya se porque el insigne forero Zhukov esta desparecido y no escribe en el foro.

Esta preparando el nuevo hilo "Guerra Civil en Rusia", Capitulo I.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (10 Mar 2022)

Lo de Facebook e Insta:


10 de marzo (Reuters) - *Meta Platforms *(FB.O) *permitirá a los usuarios de Facebook e Instagram en algunos países llamar a la violencia contra rusos y soldados rusos en el contexto de la invasión de Ucrania,* según correos electrónicos internos vistos por Reuters el jueves, en un cambio temporal en su política de discurso de odio.

La compañía de redes sociales *también está permitiendo temporalmente algunas publicaciones que piden la muerte al presidente ruso Vladimir Putin o al presidente bielorruso Alexander Lukashenko en países como Rusia, Ucrania y Polonia*, según una serie de correos electrónicos internos a sus moderadores de contenido.

*Estos llamamientos a la muerte de los líderes se permitirán a menos que contengan otros objetivos o tengan dos indicadores de credibilidad, como la ubicación o el método,* dijo un correo electrónico, en un cambio reciente en las normas de la empresa sobre violencia e incitación.

*Los correos electrónicos decían que los llamamientos a la violencia contra los rusos están permitidos cuando la publicación habla claramente de la invasión de Ucrania.* Dijeron que los llamamientos a la violencia contra los soldados rusos estaban permitidos porque esto se estaba utilizando como sustituto para el ejército ruso, y dijeron que no se aplicaría a los prisioneros de guerra.

Meta no respondió inmediatamente a las solicitudes de comentarios.
*Los cambios temporales de política se aplican a Letonia, Lituania, Estonia, Polonia, Eslovaquia, Hungría, Rumanía, Rusia y Ucrania.*
La semana pasada, Rusia dijo que estaba prohibiendo Facebook en el país en respuesta a lo que dijo que eran restricciones de acceso a los medios de comunicación rusos en la plataforma. Moscú ha tomado medidas enérgicas contra las empresas tecnológicas, incluida Twitter (TWTR.N), que dijo que está restringido en el país, durante su invasión de Ucrania, a la que llama una "operación especial".
Muchas de las principales plataformas de redes sociales han anunciado nuevas restricciones de contenido en torno al conflicto, incluido el bloqueo de los medios estatales rusos RT y Sputnik en Europa, y han demostrado salidas en algunas de sus políticas durante la guerra.
Los correos electrónicos también mostraron que *Meta permitiría elogiar al batallón Azov de derecha*, que normalmente está prohibido, en un cambio reportado por primera vez por The Intercept.
*El portavoz de Meta, Joe Osborne, dijo anteriormente que la compañía estaba "por el momento, haciendo una estrecha excepción para elogiar al Regimiento Azov estrictamente en el contexto de la defensa de Ucrania, o en su papel como parte de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania".*


----------



## JAGGER (10 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Para los que no saben inglés:
> Facebook e Instagram permitirán llamadas a la violencia contra ciudadanos rusos, así como al asesinato de Vladimir Putin. Permitirán este tipo de contenidos en posts e historias, saltando sus propias normas de la comunidad.
> 
> Enhorabuena otanistas, YA SOIS ANIMALES.



Claro, los mongoles sí pueden tratar a todo dios de nazi.
No haber empezado, hijos de pvta.


----------



## Lovecraf (10 Mar 2022)

Que fue del periodista ese de la Secta que fue detenido en Apolonia y acusado de ser espía ruso? Silencio informativo? Pregunto.


----------



## Burbujo II (10 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Por esa regla:
> Si lo dice la BBC sisiste.
> 
> 
> (Sigo esperando ver los dos Il-76 que derribaron la segunda noche)



No, no es así la regla de tres.

La regla de tres es que HA QUEDADO FEHACIENTEMENTE DEMOSTRADO que los medios de propaganda de Putin estaban negando la invasión hasta que ya se veían bombardeos dentro de Ucrania.

Aún la siguen negando hoy, con dos cojonazos.

Por tanto, esa estrategia trapacera, es de esperar que también la siga un ejército en el que además hay RECLUTAS, cosa que también están negando.

Mentira sobre mentira, sobre mentira....


----------



## Azog el Profanador (10 Mar 2022)

Lo de tener que arrojar los cadáveres de los civiles a fosas comunes me parece muy lamentable.


----------



## willbeend (10 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>




Han tenido 8 años para ponerles patriots... que raro... a ver si es que no quieren ver como saltan por los aires los top-grade americanos.


----------



## Burbujo II (10 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *DIMITE la redactora jefe de la TV estatal rusa por temor a una guerra nuclear*




*"El problema es que conozco muy bien a estas personas", dijo la periodista María Baronova tras abandonar Russia Today, medio propagandístico del gobierno de Putin*


*"No renunciaría a mi trabajo si creyera que vamos a estar vivos muchos años", declaró en una entrevista a Fox News*


----------



## Vilux (10 Mar 2022)

La "comunidad internacional" está al borde de un ataque de nervios.

Vamos a acabar matándonos entre nosotros, al tiempo. En cuanto apriete la escasez nos comemos los unos a los otros. Ni OTAN ni UE ni pollas.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (10 Mar 2022)

Pues no. Era Delgado. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


>



Pura xenofobia. Acabarán volando las nukes y será culpa de EEUU, la OTAN, Rusia y la UE.
Por ese orden.


----------



## Giles Amaury (10 Mar 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Antes de meterte en un combate urbano hay que embolsar el enemigo y tomar territorio, general de retrete.



Ya tardaba lo del embolsamiento. El caso es que los rusos llevan embolsando a los ucranianos ya más de dos semanas y no hay manera: los ucranianos siguen moviéndose por ahí.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (10 Mar 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Si tan malos son, entonces por qué a la OTAN le tiemblan las rodillas para el no-fly zone, enviar aviones o directamente intervenir?
> 
> *Por qué se arma a civiles que* no tienen ni puta idea de combatir?




Estrategia ucronazi... Le das un arma y un brazalete amarillo.

Cuando lo " mueran" los malos rusos.

Le quitas el arma y el brazalete, le sacas un afoto, y p'al tweeter y el feisbuk.

Después podremos ver su cadáver ( de civil,) acribillado en los terrordiaros.

Un win win para Zelens. Y los OTANicos.


----------



## Fauna iberica (10 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> 10 de marzo (Reuters) - Meta Platforms (FB.O) permitirá a los usuarios de Facebook e Instagram en algunos países llamar a la violencia contra rusos y soldados rusos en el contexto de la invasión de Ucrania, según correos electrónicos internos vistos por Reuters el jueves, en un cambio temporal en su política de discurso de odio.
> 
> La compañía de redes sociales también está permitiendo temporalmente algunas publicaciones que piden la muerte al presidente ruso Vladimir Putin o al presidente bielorruso Alexander Lukashenko en países como Rusia, Ucrania y Polonia, según una serie de correos electrónicos internos a sus moderadores de contenido.
> 
> ...



Putin tiene que ponerse serio ya, esto es un crimen contra la humanidad.
Tiene que empezar a perseguir y acabar con estos asesinos ya de una vez por todas, tiene Medios para hacerlo.


----------



## Cosmopolita (10 Mar 2022)

Frase del día. Lavrov a un reportero turco: 

*“No estamos planeando atacar a otros países. Tampoco hemos atacado a Ucrania".*

Insolencia y desfachatez del tamaño de Montañas Ural.


----------



## Bubi (10 Mar 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Jaque mate del enano calvo : No BMWs , ni Mercedes ni Ladas tendrán los rusos
> 
> Lada Production Stops as Sanctions Cut Off Russian Automaker From Suppliers
> 
> Tampoco aviones




de verdad te crees que las sanciones vana durar 50 años????????????

los alemanes a la primera que puedan y se calme todo corren a reabrir las plantas de coches, eso tenlo tan seguro como que Holnda va a deir que los ucranianos le dan mucha pena pero que la reconstruccion ni de coña las van a pagar los de siempre

o que los alemanes disumladamente van a decirle a Zalenski que uE ok, pero de aquia unos añitos

a ver si te piensas que la guerar de ucrania va a durar 20 años, a la que se calme a cosa, el agua volvera a a su cauce


----------



## Vilux (10 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ya tardaba lo del embolsamiento. El caso es que los rusos llevan embolsando a los ucranianos ya más de dos semanas y no hay manera: los ucranianos siguen moviéndose por ahí.



Mira el tamaño de Ucrania, capullo, que no es Soria.

Más cerca estaba Bagdad y tardaron los gUSAnos 3 semanas en llegar, y eso que estaba más cerca y arrasaban con todo a su encuentro.

De donde sacáis las referencias para vuestros juicios, generales de taza del wáter?


----------



## Giles Amaury (10 Mar 2022)

Zelensky, el presidente nazi de una Ucrania multiracial y multicultural: un día más en el manicomio ideológico de las putinas.


----------



## Burbujo II (10 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Lo de tener que arrojar los cadáveres de los civiles a fosas comunes me parece muy lamentable.



Son muñecos del NWO lesbiano.


----------



## Azrael_II (10 Mar 2022)

URGENTE: Facebook e Instagram permitirá hacer llamamientos para asesinar a rusos por todo el mundo


@AYN RANDiano2 @ZHU DE @Zhukov

Ver archivo adjunto 978013


Especifica que no solo soldados rusos, sino a rusos en general. Esto son crímenes contra la humanidad.

Esto tiene que llegar a youtuber y a las redes


----------



## willbeend (10 Mar 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Que fue del periodista ese de la Secta que fue detenido en Apolonia y acusado de ser espía ruso? Silencio informativo? Pregunto.



Si, sospechan que es un espia ruso, asi que "algo habra hecho"...

Tambien han detenido a un periodista Palestino que tambien estaba en la lista de prorusos...


----------



## Bimbo (10 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Hasta el mapa anglo empieza a mostrar la debacle ucra...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 977987



Vaya ostia vaya ostia


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (10 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> O lo han confundido, o huía.







LLEVA UN ROTATIVO AZUL ¡'¡

Vamos que se lo han cargado ...


----------



## Fauna iberica (10 Mar 2022)

Bubi dijo:


> de verdad te crees que las sanciones vana durar 50 años????????????
> 
> los alemanes a la primera que puedan y se calme todo corren a reabrir las plantas de coches, eso tenlo tan seguro como que Holnda va a deir que los ucranianos le dan mucha pena pero que la reconstruccion ni de coña las van a pagar los de siempre
> 
> ...



No estoy tan seguro el lavado de cerebro que se le está haciendo a la población es de proporciones bíblicas, no se recuerda algo así desde la IIGM, no se hace una propaganda tan brutal si no con un objetivo.


----------



## DonCrisis (10 Mar 2022)

Si los soldados ucranianos supieran lo que supone moronegrizar el país y oyeran esas declaraciones, Putin gana esta misma noche


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> URGENTE: Facebook e Instagram permitirá hacer llamamientos para asesinar a rusos por todo el mundo
> 
> 
> @AYN RANDiano2 @ZHU DE @Zhukov
> ...



La bestia se retuerce de dolor y de odio, está tocada de muerte.


----------



## PutoNWO (10 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> 10 de marzo (Reuters) - Meta Platforms (FB.O) permitirá a los usuarios de Facebook e Instagram en algunos países llamar a la violencia contra rusos y soldados rusos en el contexto de la invasión de Ucrania, según correos electrónicos internos vistos por Reuters el jueves, en un cambio temporal en su política de discurso de odio.
> 
> La compañía de redes sociales también está permitiendo temporalmente algunas publicaciones que piden la muerte al presidente ruso Vladimir Putin o al presidente bielorruso Alexander Lukashenko en países como Rusia, Ucrania y Polonia, según una serie de correos electrónicos internos a sus moderadores de contenido.
> 
> ...



El Ciborg Zuckerberg


Cosmopolita dijo:


> Frase del día. Lavrov a un reportero turco:
> 
> *“No estamos planeando atacar a otros países. Tampoco hemos atacado a Ucrania".*
> 
> Insolencia y desfachatez del tamaño de Montañas Ural.



Tiene toda la razón, aquí no paramos de desmentir fakes de ataques a Civiles. Y si sacamos los vídeos de los Ucronazis matando a civiles que quieren escapar. O apostados con armas en guarderías. De nada


----------



## Cosmopolita (10 Mar 2022)

Al final Polonia no va a deajar los 28 cazas Mig-29. Varsovia solitió que fuee una decisión conjunta de OTAN y no una decisión unilateral de Polonia.

Pues lo aplaudo. Nos querían colar lo que se llama *"buck passing", *es decir pasara la responsabilidad y riesgo a Polonia, en vez al conjunto de OTAN.









buck-passing


"buck-passing" published on by Oxford University Press.




www.oxfordreference.com


----------



## Vilux (10 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Zelensky, el presidente nazi de una Ucrania multiracial y multicultural: un día más en el manicomio ideológico de las putinas.



Un estadista poderoso, sin duda alguna que pasará a los ANALES de la historia.


----------



## quinciri (10 Mar 2022)

*Tweet*

See new Tweets
*Conversation*









Reuters

@Reuters

EXCLUSIVE Facebook and Instagram to temporarily allow calls for violence against Russians http://reut.rs/3tKVeud





Trajanillo dijo:


> Están locos? En que se diferencia esto con lo que hicieron a los judios? Quieren que la violencia contra los rusos no importe? Pero que coño pretenden?
> Quo Vadis Occidente.



Ah, pero, ¿lo de incitar al odio no era delito?


----------



## Cosmopolita (10 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Zelensky, el presidente nazi de una Ucrania multiracial y multicultural: un día más en el manicomio ideológico de las putinas.



Rusia duplica a Francia en el porcentaje de musulmanes.


----------



## Azrael_II (10 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Putin tiene que ponerse serio ya, esto es un crimen contra la humanidad.
> Tiene que empezar a perseguir y acabar con estos asesinos ya de una vez por todas, tiene Medios para hacerlo.



Si. Esto en una tribunal de la Haya justificaría asesinatos selectivos.

Es un crimen contra la humanidad


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (10 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> En dos semanas a lo sumo...
> 
> En los bares Paco solo se oirá en los terrordiaros..
> 
> ...



En cualquier ciudad que intenten tomar se repetirá la película de Mariupol: los ukros montarán puestos defensivos en viviendas, escuelas y hospitales y cuando los rusos los destruyan los telediarreos de aquí dirán que Putin ha bombardeado los objetivos militares de toda la vida según los periolistos otánicos que suelen ser los hospitales, maternidades, guarderías y los puestos de caramelos.....eso sí, la borregada tragará a dos carrillos....

Me acuerdo que cuando bombardearon Serbia la prensa como el "El Pís" acusaba al ejército serbio de usar a los civiles como escudos humanos, ahora lo hacen los suyos pero callan....

Y ahora con el follaperrismo que han puesto de moda me extraña que no monten algun sainete tipo Putin ha bombardeado una peluquería canina en Kiev causando una tragedia "perronitaria"...ya están tardando...


----------



## Von Rudel (10 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Lo de tener que arrojar los cadáveres de los civiles a fosas comunes me parece muy lamentable.




Me suena a propaganda, no se ve que caigan bombas a casco porro. Lo suyo es si fueran cadaveres de verdad, tumba individual para así cuando acabe el conflicto es mas facil localizar cuerpos y a familiares.

Esto es propaganda de la mala.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (10 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> URGENTE: Facebook e Instagram permitirá hacer llamamientos para asesinar a rusos por todo el mundo
> 
> 
> @AYN RANDiano2 @ZHU DE @Zhukov
> ...



Muy desesperaditos los veo a los Gusanos para dejar tan claro que son unos criminales.


----------



## Vilux (10 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Rusia duplica a Francia en el porcentaje de musulmanes.



Claro zoquete, porque se anexionó sus territorios. En Francia es lo contrario, la invadieron los moros.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (10 Mar 2022)

Zelenski es una marioneta del establishment mundialista al mimso nivel que perro Sánchez Bilderberg o Maricrón, Si Ucrania se acerca a la U€ acabará destruída en unas pocas décadas y decadente como hoy lo está Eurabia occidental.

Putin a mi modo de ver tampoco representa ninguna disidencia respecto a lo que representa el NWO, es más, veo más disidente a Lukhasenko que a Putin.


----------



## Azrael_II (10 Mar 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> *Tweet*
> 
> See new Tweets
> *Conversation*
> ...



Depende lo que diga el Sanedrín


----------



## Vilux (10 Mar 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Muy desesperaditos los veo a los Gusanos.



Se están arrodillando ante Maduro y el Ayatollah, dispuestos a mamar polla sin condiciones.


----------



## Castellano (10 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Están locos? En que se diferencia esto con lo que hicieron a los judios? Quieren que la violencia contra los rusos no importe? Pero que coño pretenden?
> Quo Vadis Occidente.



Zuckerberg es un alubio psicópata. No conozco a ni un solo ganadero que se jacte de matar a los animales que sacrifica como este tipo 
Se empieza con animales y se termina con los rusos









La cabra que mató Zuckerberg para dar de cenar al jefe de Twitter


El propietario de Facebook solo comía animales que él mismo hubiese matado como parte de un "reto personal"




www.elperiodico.com













Zuckerberg: «Sólo como animales que pueda matar con mis manos»


El fundador de Facebook se apunta a un nuevo estilo de vegetarianismo



www.abc.es


----------



## Burbujo II (10 Mar 2022)

* Putin da marcha atrás en su órdago y Rusia seguirá enviando gas y petróleo a Europa *


----------



## Fauna iberica (10 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Al final Polonia no va a deajar los 28 cazas Mig-29. Varsovia solitió que fuee una decisión conjunta de OTAN y no una decisión unilateral de Polonia.
> 
> Pues lo aplaudo. Nos querían colar lo que se llama *"buck passing", *es decir pasara la responsabilidad y riesgo a Polonia, en vez al conjunto de OTAN.
> 
> ...



Lastima no lo hayáis hecho os lo merecéis por nazis además de chupaculos del imperio.
Seguír jugando con Rusia que os la van a volver a dar, no aprenderéis nunca.


----------



## dedalo00 (10 Mar 2022)

Que rara esta guerra!

Me metí a la bazofia de Badoo, busque chicas en Ucrania y para mi sorpresa, había un montón de chicas online e incluso, en ciudades que supuestamente “el tirano Putin” ha arrasado con bombas (Járkov, Kharkiv). Si la guerra fuera tan descarnada como dicen los medios, no se encontrarían chicas ucranianas en estos tugurios online...


----------



## Tartufo (10 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Frase del día. Lavrov a un reportero turco:
> 
> *“No estamos planeando atacar a otros países. Tampoco hemos atacado a Ucrania".*
> 
> Insolencia y desfachatez del tamaño de Montañas Ural.



joder llevan mas de un siglo actuando así, ¿te sorprende? ::


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (10 Mar 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> ➡ Facebook se salta sus propias reglas y permitirá temporalmente las publicaciones que llamen a la violencia contra los rusos, o que inciten a matar a Putin.
> 
> Meta (Facebook) permitirá a los usuarios de Facebook e Instagram en algunos países como Polonia, Rusia y Ucrania llamar a la violencia contra los rusos y los soldados rusos en el contexto de la invasión de Ucrania, según correos electrónicos internos vistos por Reuters el jueves, en un cambio temporal en su política de incitación al odio.
> 
> ...



Vaya locura ... esa mierda cuanto mas lejos mejor .


----------



## Castellano (10 Mar 2022)

Si Lukas entra en Ucrania, eso significa que la guerra está ganada por los rusos.

No se va a conformar con mirar, querrá participar en la victoria aunque sea al final, apostando a caballo ganador


----------



## JoséBatallas (10 Mar 2022)

*¿PARA QUÉ INVADIÓ A UCRANIA PUTIN?*

1) Para quitarle el CONTROL (militar y geopolítico) a la dupla IMPERIAL yanqui-OTAN-europea en Ucrania. Como dice el jefe del kremlin: "desmilitarizar" y "des-nazificar la región.

2) Para establecer un NUEVO GOBIERNO, que no RESPONDA a los INTERESES (militares, económicos y políticos) de EEUU y la Unión Europea.

3) Para negociar (en situación de fuerza) el levantamiento de las SANCIONES económicas que le aplicaron (por ahora sin suerte) a Rusia, para PRESIONAR a Putin y evitar que OCUPARA militarmente a Ucrania.


En otras palabras:
Putin INVADIÓ Ucrania, la BOMBARDEÓ (todavía lo está haciendo) y la tiene BAJO CONTROL. Y ahora, instalado sobre el DOMINIO MILITAR, va por la NEGOCIACIÓN de sus OBJETIVOS.
No con el gobierno y el presidente TÍTERE ucraniano, sino con el DUEÑO DEL CIRCO y del payaso Zelenski. Léase el IMPERIO YANQUI (dueño a su vez, de la decadente y fastuosa UNIÓN EUROPEA).

¿Y cuál es EL OBJETIVO PRIORITARIO DE PUTIN?
Al contrario de lo que dicen sus ENEMIGOS, el presidente ruso no quiere hacer una OCUPACIÓN MILITAR (quedarse a vivir en Ucrania).
Lo que busca EN LO INMEDIATO es condicionar las reglas de NEGOCIACIÓN de un nuevo acuerdo DURADERO en Ucrania y en Europa oriental.

Y el "temido" HOMBRE NUCLEAR tiene sus PRIORIDADES.
Que empiezan por un REQUERIMIENTO central: Acordar un nuevo PACTO con la OTAN (o sea con los yanquis) para que la Alianza vuelva a su FRONTERAS originales de 1997. Y RENUNCIE a sus pretensiones de AISLAR militarmente a Rusia en su PROPIO espacio geopolítico-militar estratégico.

Y hay una VIEJA HISTORIA que dirimir:
La OTAN y los yanquis TRAICIONARON EL PACTO suscrito entre Rusia y la OTAN en 1997 (tras la caída de la URSS). Donde se fijaba claramente los ámbitos y espacios MILITARES de cada uno.
La OTAN (con los yanquis en control) luego de firmar el ACUERDO incorporaron a la Alianza a países del ex Pacto de Varsovia (las ex repúblicas soviéticas del Este).
Después de incorporarlos, como sus SATÉLITES regionales, les instalaron sus BASES MILITARES adentro. Con sus armas (en algunos casos, nucleares) APUNTANDO hacia Rusia.
Y ahora INTENTAN hacer lo MISMO con Ucrania.

En consecuencia:
EL KREMLIN Y SU JEFE dijeron BASTA
Y surgió un cambio de HOJA DE RUTA:
Putin se CANSÓ del "forreo" diplomático, y de las "CUMBRES" estúpidas, tan INSERVIBLES como Biden, y les INVADIÓ a Ucrania.

Traducido:
Les ARRUINÓ el negocio de la OCUPACIÓN ENCUBIERTA de Ucrania a los yanquis y a sus sirvientes de la OTAN.
Y AHORA VA por su siguiente objetivo:
Negociar y DEFINIR (en términos de RELACIÓN DE FUERZAS) en que CONDICIONES queda el status (geopolítico y militar) de Rusia y la OTAN-yanqui en Europa.

Traducido:
Que EEUU le imparta una ORDEN a la OTAN para que desaloje su MAQUINARIA MILITAR de los espacios rusos y de Europa oriental. Caso contrario: Aguántense (como decía Chávez) el PUM para arriba.
No le quedaba otra al jefe del Kremlin:
Los yanquis (cebados de impunidad) solo ENTIENDEN el lenguaje cifrado del PODER NUCLEAR.


_(*) Manuel Freytas es periodista, investigador, analista de estructuras del poder, especialista en inteligencia y comunicación estratégica. Es uno de los autores más difundidos y referenciados en la Web._


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (10 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Si. Esto en una tribunal de la Haya justificaría asesinatos selectivos.
> 
> Es un crimen contra la humanidad



Pero si nunca han dejado de hacer crímenes contra la humanidad (y achacárselos a los demás).


----------



## Don Pascual (10 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *"El problema es que conozco muy bien a estas personas", dijo la periodista María Baronova tras abandonar Russia Today, medio propagandístico del gobierno de Putin*
> 
> 
> *"No renunciaría a mi trabajo si creyera que vamos a estar vivos muchos años", declaró en una entrevista a Fox News*



En línea con esto.

*Macron, "preocupado y pesimista", pide a Europa prepararse para lo peor*

Macron, "preocupado y pesimista", pide a Europa prepararse para lo peor

Yo cada vez lo veo todo mas jodido.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Mar 2022)

Zttps://t.me/monitoestepario/4486









Lobos Esteparios - DIARIO DEL APOCALIPSIS


You can view and join @monitoestepario right away.




t.me


----------



## Fausto1880 (10 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Lo de tener que arrojar los cadáveres de los civiles a fosas comunes me parece muy lamentable.



Lamentable es lo que hacemos aquí, quemando los cuerpos de nuestros padres y tirando sus cenizas.


----------



## Burbujo II (10 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Frase del día. Lavrov a un reportero turco:
> 
> *“No estamos planeando atacar a otros países. Tampoco hemos atacado a Ucrania".*
> 
> Insolencia y desfachatez del tamaño de Montañas Ural.



@ÁcrataMagallania 

This.


----------



## Focus in (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (10 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *"El problema es que conozco muy bien a estas personas", dijo la periodista María Baronova tras abandonar Russia Today, medio propagandístico del gobierno de Putin*
> 
> 
> *"No renunciaría a mi trabajo si creyera que vamos a estar vivos muchos años", declaró en una entrevista a Fox News*



Nukes en Moscú? 
Eso no ves posible, dejamos de historias raras. Se habrá parado por otras causas. 

Nucleares tácticas no se descartan dado el alcance de los acontecimientos y aún así estamos muy lejos de ese punto, pero estratégicas ni de coña.


----------



## Burbujo II (10 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> En línea con esto.
> 
> *Macron, "preocupado y pesimista", pide a Europa prepararse para lo peor*
> 
> ...



He abierto jilo:



Macron, "preocupado y pesimista", pide a Europa prepararse para lo peor 

Soy un cagajilos.


----------



## Vilux (10 Mar 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> Que rara esta guerra!
> 
> Me metí a la bazofia de Badoo, busque chicas en Ucrania y para mi sorpresa, había un montón de chicas online e incluso, en ciudades que supuestamente “el tirano Putin” ha arrasado con bombas (Járkov, Kharkiv). Si la guerra fuera tan descarnada como dicen los medios, no se encontrarían chicas ucranianas en estos tugurios online...



Putin teme tanto a la resistencia ucropiteca que ni siquiera les ha cortado el interné, ni el teléfono, ni el agua, ni el gas, ni la electricidad... en definitiva, nada de lo que viene en los manuales de la OTAN para intervenciones "humanitarias".


----------



## midelburgo (10 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> En línea con esto.
> 
> *Macron, "preocupado y pesimista", pide a Europa prepararse para lo peor*
> 
> ...



Me parece que lo que Macron considera "lo peor", no es lo que yo considero "lo peor".


----------



## Bubi (10 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> No estoy tan seguro el lavado de cerebro que se le está haciendo a la población es de proporciones bíblicas, no se recuerda algo así desde la IIGM, no se hace una propaganda tan brutal si no con un objetivo.



el problema es que en los 40 las cosas duraban, es decir la gente se pasaba años o lustros manifestandose contra la guerra del vietnam o luchaba por sus convicciones y tenia una linea que mas o menos seguia y era mucho menos influenciable

hoy dia por muuucha propaganda que metas, todo dura hasta que los milenials se les acaben los memes y a los z se les agoten las frases profundas del instagram sobre ese tema

o sea dos años como mucho

luego todo simplemente desaparece

amen de que hoy dia no funciona la cosa como antes, existe internet, y si te pasas de frenada se obtiene el efecto contrario, Es decir al principio todo es "ohhhhhh son los malos" luego el "en twitter dice, lee telegram, espera CONSPIRACION!!!!!!!!!!!!!! " y entonces la gente se la pasa contradeciendo la version oficial por deporte.. es decir si se pasan de frenada llega un momento en que la gente se abure de leer la misma versón y se va a dar una vuelta y como ya están en modo "obsesos" gran con mucha facilidad al lado contrario: Espera dos semanas y ya habra un nicho portente diciendo que Putin es un resistente contra el SOros y el new order (ok, ya lo hay pero aun es pequeñito, dale tiempo)


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (10 Mar 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> Que rara esta guerra!
> 
> Me metí a la bazofia de Badoo, busque chicas en Ucrania y para mi sorpresa, había un montón de chicas online e incluso, en ciudades que supuestamente “el tirano Putin” ha arrasado con bombas (Járkov, Kharkiv). Si la guerra fuera tan descarnada como dicen los medios, no se encontrarían chicas ucranianas en estos tugurios online...



Esto es como cuando el virus estaba arrasando Wuhan. Un forero chateó con chortinas de Wuhan que estaban tan tranquilas buscando novio.
Sería interesante que alguno chateara con chicas de Jarkov o Mariupol y pusiese aquí fragmentos del chat.


----------



## willbeend (10 Mar 2022)

doced11 dijo:


> Supongo que los que os hayáis entretenido en observar mapas económicos de Rusia habréis llegado a la misma conclusión que yo: Putin no va a consentir una Ucrania dentro de la OTAN bajo ningún concepto, ni aunque tenga que recurrir a armamento nuclear.
> 
> La razón es clara, Ucrania es un puñal clavado en el bajo vientre de Rusia, desde ahí tienes a menos de 500 kms las zonas más ricas y pobladas. Por un lado Moscú, que simplemente es la capital, por otro, el Cáucaso, zona rica en agricultura, gas, petróleo y carbón, y con unas temperaturas no tan extremas como el resto. Si Hitler hubiese resistido en Stalingrado, hoy Volgogrado, la guerra podría haber tenido un resultado distinto.
> 
> ...



Me suena que el pib por capita mas altas en Rusia (a parte de las capitales) estaba en las zonas mineras de Siberia, por raro que pareciera, me suena ver pib por capita por encima de los 30.000$.

Pero respecto a que no es posible permitir una Ucrania en la OTAN, mas que por la riqueza de la zona, esta en el tiempo de respuesta ante un ataque de la OTAN. Se supone que si alguien aprieta el "boton rojo", al adversario le da tiempo para apretar su boton rojo. Pero si el ataque comenzara desde Ucrania, habria riesgo de no poder tener tiempo de reacion y entonces se pierde la garantia de poder responder a un ataque masivo con armamento nuclear.

Es decir, en terminos de juegos de guerra... si Ucrania en un futuro cercano disparase primero en coordinacion con la OTAN, Rusia perderia y sera devastada.

Esto no es aceptable de ninguna manera.


----------



## Vilux (10 Mar 2022)

Tartufo dijo:


> joder llevan mas de un siglo actuando así, ¿te sorprende? ::



Lo que soprende es que la OTAN con su historial humanitario se erija en autoridad moral. Rusia no va a tener misericordia con nosotros.


----------



## Fauna iberica (10 Mar 2022)

Algo se empieza a remover en el gallinero europeo, no llegara a más, pero bueno parece que en Francia no comulgan con las polladas que les quieren meter.
Y allí la campaña ha sido tan brutal como aquí.
Ojalá y explotara toda esta Europa de mierda y acabará la castuza colgada de las tripas.


----------



## Burbujo II (10 Mar 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> Que rara esta guerra!
> 
> Me metí a la bazofia de Badoo, busque chicas en Ucrania y para mi sorpresa, había un montón de chicas online e incluso, en ciudades que supuestamente “el tirano Putin” ha arrasado con bombas (Járkov, Kharkiv). Si la guerra fuera tan descarnada como dicen los medios, no se encontrarían chicas ucranianas en estos tugurios online...





Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Esto es como cuando el virus estaba arrasando Wuhan. Un forero chateó con chortinas de Wuhan que estaban tan tranquilas buscando novio.
> Sería interesante que alguno chateara con chicas de Jarkov o Mariupol y pusiese aquí fragmentos del chat.



Ya empieza la magufada.

* Negacionistas de la guerra en Ucrania: "No hay muertos, son actores. Es todo mentira" *


----------



## Wein (10 Mar 2022)

Si rusia es aliado de Arabia Saudi.


----------



## Fauna iberica (10 Mar 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Lo que soprende es que la OTAN con su historial humanitario se erija en autoridad moral. Rusia no va a tener misericordia con nosotros.



Y espérate que no empiecen a tomar medidas más severas, es criminal la campaña de propaganda que se le está haciendo , rebasa todos los límites.


----------



## fieraverde (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (10 Mar 2022)

Por cierto, ¿Os acordáis de la lira turca?

Ese país va a cambiar mucho este mismo año (a peor).


----------



## NPI (10 Mar 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Esto debería ser un bendición.
> 
> 
> Tiene cara de sádico hijodeputa.



No tendrás nada y serás feliz = Agenda 2030


----------



## Bubi (10 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> En línea con esto.
> 
> *Macron, "preocupado y pesimista", pide a Europa prepararse para lo peor*
> 
> ...



para mi que despues de tres llamadas de casi 2 horas cada una Putin ya no le coge el teléfono por pelma


----------



## Fauna iberica (10 Mar 2022)

Preveo misiles volando para Jartum


----------



## Seronoser (11 Mar 2022)

No sé si habéis puesto el video completo de cómo se cargan los polis ucranianos, al anterior director del SBU también ucraniano.
Esto me recuerda a la guerra mundial, cuando los ucranianos mataban a sus propios compatriotas (la matanza de Babi Yar, 200.000 personas asesinadas en 2 semanas, en el mismo lugar, en kiev).

Lo malo no es el caos actual, es que todas esas armas que les habéis regalado los occidentales a los ukras, estarán pronto en Europa para hacer las delicias del pueblo.


----------



## Vilux (11 Mar 2022)

Bubi dijo:


> para mi que despues de tres llamadas de casi 2 horas cada una Putin ya no le coge el teléfono por pelma



La cosa para la "comunidá internazional" está mu malita...


----------



## PutoNWO (11 Mar 2022)

En mi familia llevamos sin votar 2 elecciones. Y hoy he hablado con ellos, no quieren votar. Pero si les quedaban algunas ganas ya les expliqué todo lo que están haciendo financiando a los nazis pederastas. Que los jodan a los putos políticos


----------



## Dula (11 Mar 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> *¿PARA QUÉ INVADIÓ A UCRANIA PUTIN?*
> 
> 1) Para quitarle el CONTROL (militar y geopolítico) a la dupla IMPERIAL yanqui-OTAN-europea en Ucrania. Como dice el jefe del kremlin: "desmilitarizar" y "des-nazificar la región.
> 
> ...



¿Pero qué puñetero poder quiere arrogarse Putín sobre un país soberano? Putín no pinta en Ucrania nada, Ucrania será lo que quieran los ucranianos. Putín que haga y deshaga en su puto país, pero no en ningún otro.


----------



## PutoNWO (11 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Algo se empieza a remover en el gallinero europeo, no llegara a más, pero bueno parece que en Francia no comulgan con las polladas que les quieren meter.
> Y allí la campaña ha sido tan brutal como aquí.
> Ojalá y explotara toda esta Europa de mierda y acabará la castuza colgada de las tripas.



El Domingo todos con los camioneros. Esto solo podemos arreglarlo nosotros. Los que pagamos impuestos a esta basura satanista


----------



## fieraverde (11 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Algo se empieza a remover en el gallinero europeo, no llegara a más, pero bueno parece que en Francia no comulgan con las polladas que les quieren meter.
> Y allí la campaña ha sido tan brutal como aquí.
> Ojalá y explotara toda esta Europa de mierda y acabará la castuza colgada de las tripas.



A los chalecos amarillos no les gusta el marisco?


----------



## Papa_Frita (11 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Algo se empieza a remover en el gallinero europeo, no llegara a más, pero bueno parece que en Francia no comulgan con las polladas que les quieren meter.
> Y allí la campaña ha sido tan brutal como aquí.
> Ojalá y explotara toda esta Europa de mierda y acabará la castuza colgada de las tripas.



Vivo en Francia y es la primera noticia que tengo de protestas.
Desde luego la gente habla del aumento del precio de los carburantes y de otros productos pero, hasta donde sé, los únicos que se hayan manifestado recientemente son los independentistas corsos por lo que le pasó a Ivan Colonna cuando estaba levantando hierros en el templo del hotel Rejas.
Las fotos de los chalecos amarillos, muy inspiradoras y tal (y quedan muy chulas en el hilo ) pero, por el momento, que yo sepa, nasti de plasti.


----------



## explorador (11 Mar 2022)

Estos rusos hasta que no la líen, no van a cejar en su empeño


----------



## Fauna iberica (11 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> No sé si habéis puesto el video completo de cómo se cargan los polis ucranianos, al anterior director del SBU también ucraniano.
> Esto me recuerda a la guerra mundial, cuando los ucranianos mataban a sus propios compatriotas (la matanza de Babi Yar, 200.000 personas asesinadas en 2 semanas, en el mismo lugar, en kiev).
> 
> Lo malo no es el caos actual, es que todas esas armas que les habéis regalado los occidentales a los ukras, estarán pronto en Europa para hacer las delicias del pueblo.



Bueno esa matanza fue planificada por los eintsangruppen


PutoNWO dijo:


> En mi familia llevamos sin votar 2 elecciones. Y hoy he hablado con ellos, no quieren votar. Pero si les quedaban algunas ganas ya les expliqué todo lo que están haciendo financiando a los nazis pederastas. Que los jodan a los putos políticos



Y te han dejado explicárselo sin hecharsete encima?.


----------



## JoséBatallas (11 Mar 2022)

Dula dijo:


> ¿Pero qué puñetero poder quiere arrogarse Putín sobre un país soberano? Putín no pinta en Ucrania nada, Ucrania será lo que quieran los ucranianos. Putín que haga y deshaga en su puto país, pero no en ningún otro.



Eso de que haga y deshaga en su puto país a su antojo díselo a los usanos y sus cerca de 3000 bases militares por todo el planeta.














El "democrático y pacifista" EJE IMPERIAL (EEUU-Unión Europea) proviene de una LARGA HISTORIA (siglos) de INVASIONES MILITARES con GENOCIDIOS masivos, y CONQUISTA a sangre y fuego de continentes y de pueblos.
Son los MISMOS que DESPEDAZARON con misiles a Yugoslavia, que INVADIERON a Irak y Afganistán, que DESTRUYERON a Libia y a Siria, y arrojaron la primera BOMBA ATÓMICA sobre Hiroshima y Nagasaki.
SOLAMENTE EEUU, (auto-representado como el campeón de la DEMOCRACIA Y LOS DERECHOS HUMANOS), en dos siglos y medio de historia tiene CONTABILIZADAS (como registro estadístico)
mas de 200 INVASIONES Y MASACRES MILITARES por el planeta. Que incluyen: Conquista MILITAR de países, Golpes de Estado, ASESINATO de opositores, IMPOSICIÓN de modelos de SAQUEO económico, y ENDEUDAMIENTOS financieros GENOCIDAS duraderos "para toda la vida".


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (11 Mar 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> Que rara esta guerra!
> 
> Me metí a la bazofia de Badoo, busque chicas en Ucrania y para mi sorpresa, había un montón de chicas online e incluso, en ciudades que supuestamente “el tirano Putin” ha arrasado con bombas (Járkov, Kharkiv). Si la guerra fuera tan descarnada como dicen los medios, no se encontrarían chicas ucranianas en estos tugurios online...



Es que INCLUSO AUNQUE CAIGAN PEPINOS verías a mujeres zorreando. El emputamiento se daría dando incluso en los últimos estertores de la humanidad.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## PutoNWO (11 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Bueno esa matanza fue planificada por los eintsangruppen
> 
> Y te han dejado explicárselo sin hecharsete encima?.



No, ya hubo bronca días atrás hasta llegar a un entendimiento


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> URGENTE: Facebook e Instagram permitirá hacer llamamientos para asesinar a rusos por todo el mundo
> 
> 
> @AYN RANDiano2 @ZHU DE @Zhukov
> ...



Una cosa es evitar el debate interno que interfiera en la gestión de una amenaza externa, que tampoco tiene un porque muy claro, y otra muy diferente las líneas rojas que se están cruzando.

Mi sensación es que todo era un escenario de fácil desmontaje. A la postre no están dejando otra posición al conjunto de los europeos que ser pro-usa y anti-ruso. Me temo que tanto Europa como Ucrania, es lo de menos.


----------



## Bartleby (11 Mar 2022)

La mentira es un arma más que todos utilizan en la guerra, pensar que solo un bando miente mientras que el otro nos cuenta toda la verdad, es como creer que solo un bando usa fusiles o lanzagranadas. Esto que digo es una obviedad, pero os sorprendería la cantidad de gente que no lo ve así.


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Algo se empieza a remover en el gallinero europeo, no llegara a más, pero bueno parece que en Francia no comulgan con las polladas que les quieren meter.
> Y allí la campaña ha sido tan brutal como aquí.
> Ojalá y explotara toda esta Europa de mierda y acabará la castuza colgada de las tripas.



*Foto y noticia de 2018:*

*Protestas y bloques de calles se multiplican en Francia contra ‘gasolinazo’*








Luego el bot llorando porque le cierran la cuenta...


----------



## Papa_Frita (11 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



El del mostacho me suena
¿Esos no son los bielorrusos?


----------



## Castellano (11 Mar 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Vivo en Francia y es la primera noticia que tengo de protestas.
> Desde luego la gente habla del aumento del precio de los carburantes y de otros productos pero, hasta donde sé, los únicos que se hayan manifestado recientemente son los independentistas corsos por lo que le pasó a Ivan Colonna cuando estaba levantando hierros en el templo del hotel Rejas.
> Las fotos de los chalecos amarillos, muy inspiradoras y tal (y quedan muy chulas en el hilo ) pero, por el momento, que yo sepa, nasti de plasti.



Cierto, no han empezado aún los gilets, pero avisan de que este finde comienzan otra vez.









Jura. Le retour des Gilets jaunes au rond-point du Rocher


Les Gilets jaunes sont de retour au rond-point du Rocher. Et ils invitent le plus grand nombre à les rejoindre samedi 12 mars, à 14 heures, au centre-ville de Lons-le-Saunier.




actu.fr


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Mar 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Vivo en Francia y es la primera noticia que tengo de protestas.
> Desde luego la gente habla del aumento del precio de los carburantes y de otros productos pero, hasta donde sé, los únicos que se hayan manifestado recientemente son los independentistas corsos por lo que le pasó a Ivan Colonna cuando estaba levantando hierros en el templo del hotel Rejas.
> Las fotos de los chalecos amarillos, muy inspiradoras y tal (y quedan muy chulas en el hilo ) pero, por el momento, que yo sepa, nasti de plasti.





Burbujo II dijo:


> *Foto y noticia de 2018:*
> 
> *Protestas y bloques de calles se multiplican en Francia contra ‘gasolinazo’*
> 
> ...


----------



## Teuro (11 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Armas biológicas...



NO. Sencillamente es el ejército de Mordor


----------



## explorador (11 Mar 2022)

vamos que apuntaron ahí


----------



## Bubi (11 Mar 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> La cosa para la "comunidá internazional" está mu malita...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Putin está un tanto cansado del frances llorón y pesado que corre a la prensa cada vez que le llama

el primer ministro de israel o con el canciller alemán ha tenido conversaciones y estos no han salido por la tele a hacer el mongue

Desde que se fue la Merkel el tipo vio un agujero para intentar parecer el líder de la UE y está de un pelmazo que para qué

y no creo que Putin en este momento esté para aguantar las niñatadas del nene favorito de la profe


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> El del mostacho me suena
> ¿Esos no son los bielorrusos?



eso dicen en los comentarios, se parece


----------



## Papa_Frita (11 Mar 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Cierto, no han empezado aún los gilets, pero avisan de que este finde comienzan otra vez.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfecto. Pues cuando empiecen de verdad, se pone en el hilo porque tiene que ver con el tema. Mientras tanto, lo mejor es publicar noticias veraces, que no faltan.


----------



## Josant2022 (11 Mar 2022)

Ojo con Chernobyl otra vez 









Ukraine tells IAEA it lost contact with Chernobyl power plant


Ukraine tells UN nuclear watchdog it lost contact with power station in country’s north, a day after a power cut there.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (11 Mar 2022)

Los ucras tienen también MRLS tipo Uragan BM-27 que tira unos pepinos de 220 mm bastante curiosos. Es la primera vez que veo a los ucranianos usar este tipo de sistema. La lanzadera tiene solo 16 pepinos comparados con los 40 del BM-21 grad.


----------



## ccartech (11 Mar 2022)

Tenga cuidado , volvio El Fantasma !!!!! GUAUUUU 49 ? RE GUAUUU


----------



## Papa_Frita (11 Mar 2022)

Y con esto y un bizcocho les dejo, señore. Que ustedes lo pasen bien.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Mar 2022)

Las negociaciones en Turquía han sido un fiasco total, así que seguimos para bingo.


----------



## lefebre (11 Mar 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Es curioso, pixelan el pepino que les envían. ¿Alguna idea de porqué lo hacen?



Lleva escrita una palabrota


----------



## LIRDISM (11 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Viendo los mapas Dnipro es el principal nudo de carreteras del este de Ucrania y supongo que ferroviario tambien, o sea controlando la ciudad o simplemente aislandola evitan que las fuerzas del Donbass escapen hacia el oeste...y tambien que les lleguen refuerzos que por cierto no pueden venir de Kiev porque la misión de las fuerzas que la atacan es que no envíen refuerzos a ninguna parte, no tomarla como dicen aquí los hestrategas-cuñao...



Y según los mapas tiene pinta de ser difícil de tomar, muchos ríos, pantanos, montañas a los alrededores pero es muy clave.


----------



## Fauna iberica (11 Mar 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Vivo en Francia y es la primera noticia que tengo de protestas.
> Desde luego la gente habla del aumento del precio de los carburantes y de otros productos pero, hasta donde sé, los únicos que se hayan manifestado recientemente son los independentistas corsos por lo que le pasó a Ivan Colonna cuando estaba levantando hierros en el templo del hotel Rejas.
> Las fotos de los chalecos amarillos, muy inspiradoras y tal (y quedan muy chulas en el hilo ) pero, por el momento, que yo sepa, nasti de plasti.



Pues disculpas por el tweet que he puesto, parece entonces un fake.


----------



## Azote87 (11 Mar 2022)

Los que han puesto ahí al pelmazo de Macron son gente que si quieren putin dura 4 días


----------



## Teuro (11 Mar 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> esta foto es un martillo pilon para el anglosionismo



¿En que idioma se hablarán entre los tres?


----------



## Azote87 (11 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Las negociaciones en Turquía han sido un fiasco total, así que seguimos para bingo.



De Turquía solo salen kebab , muertos resucitados y bigotudas


----------



## Fauna iberica (11 Mar 2022)

Ostias en Eslovaquia, vaya huevos que le han hechando esos, espero no sea un fake, desde luego las banderas si parecen reales, no sé si será actual allí ahora mismo s penaliza hasta con 25 años de cárcel apoyar a Rusia.


----------



## golden graham (11 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Tenga cuidado , volvio El Fantasma !!!!! GUAUUUU 49 ? RE GUAUUU



Jakjakaka joder los otaneros son retarders entre el fantasma y Wally el francontirador de instagram, tienen la edad mental de un niño, la guerra es como un peli de superheroes para ellos


----------



## lasoziedad (11 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> El pelotón blindado ruso no lo hizo tan bien al noreste de Kiev. #Russia #Ukraine #Kyiv #invasion #russiaukraine #russiaukrainewar #ukrainewarvideos #UkraineRussiaWar



Parecen ucranianos, no se ve ninguna marca.


----------



## Don Pascual (11 Mar 2022)

Esto los Simpson ya lo vieron venir.


----------



## Rafl Eg (11 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> No sé si habéis puesto el video completo de cómo se cargan los polis ucranianos, al anterior director del SBU también ucraniano.
> Esto me recuerda a la guerra mundial, cuando los ucranianos mataban a sus propios compatriotas (la matanza de Babi Yar, 200.000 personas asesinadas en 2 semanas, en el mismo lugar, en kiev).
> 
> Lo malo no es el caos actual, es que todas esas armas que les habéis regalado los occidentales a los ukras, estarán pronto en Europa para hacer las delicias del pueblo.



Se cargan al de la mesa de negociaciones, al deportista ese de lucha por ser tibio, ahora a este, menudos criminales los ukros (o esa facción que gobierna), seguramente siguiendo indicaciones de washington


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (11 Mar 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Si rusia es aliado de Arabia Saudi.



Arabia saudi ? la gran aliada de eeuu?

La noticia habla de sudan .. no te pillo explícate


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> vamos que apuntaron ahí



Por lo que leí, hay un dossier en la red bastante grande, era para comprobar el comportamiento de las barras de combustible en las centrales , su corrosión y su enriquecimiento pero también pueden aplicarse sobre aprovechamiento del plutonio creado o de modelos críticos de reacción nuclear (bombas nucleares).

El caso es que este instituto tenia una cuantas barra de combustible nuclear,

Los reactores de fusión experimentales tienen una forma muy diferente y Rusia al igual que China, EU, UK y otros países forman parte del proyecto ITER reactor civil de producción de energía por fusión.


----------



## Bartleby (11 Mar 2022)

*Ya tenemos sustituto de Santiago Vázquez.*


----------



## explorador (11 Mar 2022)

llamar noticias a publireportaje ruso es un poco osado


----------



## Fauna iberica (11 Mar 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Cierto, no han empezado aún los gilets, pero avisan de que este finde comienzan otra vez.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por favor que explote todo este pudridero que es la UE, no pido mucho , solo que los cuelguen de las pelotas y de las tetas a todos los psicópatas que nos quieren ver muertos para beneficio del amo americano.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (11 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Se cargan al de la mesa de negociaciones, al deportista ese de lucha por ser tibio, ahora a este, menudos criminales los ukros (o esa facción que gobierna), seguramente siguiendo indicaciones de washington




El hundimiento ... SS reload.


----------



## lowfour (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Mar 2022)

Total que la escalada sigue y se podria liar la de dios cristo.


----------



## lowfour (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Bartleby (11 Mar 2022)

Hoy en la Nave del Misterio ha habido una fantasmogénesis.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (11 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Y según los mapas tiene pinta de ser difícil de tomar, muchos ríos, pantanos, montañas a los alrededores pero es muy clave.



Y con una guarnición importante, la Brigada Mecanizada 93 tiene ahí su base aunque dos batallones los han desplazado al sector de Jarkov según una noticia de hace tres días.

Dnipro está en la orilla izquierda del Dnieper, por tanto un ataque desde el oeste tiene que ser mas fácil.


----------



## Billy Ray (11 Mar 2022)

No estoy de acuerdo en muchas cosas que dice, pero explica bien la táctica. El video que ha circulado antes de una columna rusa atacada cerca de Kiev era simplemente fuego indirecto de artillería sin ninguna consecuencia. Lo digo porque algun otánico ha empezado a sacar conclusiones raras.


----------



## kronopath (11 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Hoy en la Nave del Misterio ha habido una fantasmogénesis.



con esas orejas el bazoka parece un cigarrito


----------



## kerowsky1972 (11 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> URGENTE: Facebook e Instagram permitirá hacer llamamientos para asesinar a rusos por todo el mundo
> 
> 
> @AYN RANDiano2 @ZHU DE @Zhukov
> ...



Que tiempos aquellos cuando decíamos no a la islamofobia


----------



## Mabuse (11 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Fuego amigo ukra
> 
> En Kiev, un oficial de alto rango de la SBU recibió un disparo cuando intentaba atravesar un puesto de control.
> 
> ...



Pues sí que era rápido esquivando las balas para llevarse un sólo disparo entre todos esos tiros.


----------



## Wein (11 Mar 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> Arabia saudi ? la gran aliada de eeuu?
> 
> La noticia habla de sudan .. no te pillo explícate



ah sudan, lo confundi con Yemen. 

Evidentemente Rusia es aliado de Arabia Saudi en el tema petróleo y en otros más ocultos como en Siria, igual un dia nos enteramos .


Ahora mismo el unico pais que puede garantizar la seguridad de Arabia Saudi es China no EEUU,


----------



## lowfour (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Nico (11 Mar 2022)

Esto es, letra por letra, lo que Jarella anunció en el Foro hace una semana atrás !!

Tuvimos una primicia de la puta madre... y unos cuántos animales se dieron el lujo de insultarla.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fauna iberica (11 Mar 2022)

Tendrán que empezar a hacer control de daños, se les va de las manos y en el mismo corazón del imperio.
Algo no les está saliendo como ellos esperaban, esto de seguro demuestra que debe haber ahora mismo luchas internas dentro del Deep date usano, ganan los de la guerra con Rusia, pero esto no creo que lo esperarán y menos viniendo de un medio tan vinculado a las élites.


----------



## Elimina (11 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Hoy en la Nave del Misterio ha habido una fantasmogénesis.



¡El ruido que tiene que hacer al caer!


----------



## willbeend (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Más armamento capturado a los ucros
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 977922



Si en Siria ya era extravagante la cantidad de antitanques que tenian los mercenarios, que los usaban hasta para hacer agujeros en las carreteras (a 50.000$ cada uno)... aqui parece que tienen mas antitanques que metralletas. Al final en el cuerpo a cuerpo solo tendran lanzagranadas.


----------



## Guaguei (11 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Ostias en Eslovaquia, vaya huevos que le han hechando esos, espero no sea un fake, desde luego las banderas si parecen reales, no sé si será actual allí ahora mismo s penaliza hasta con 25 años de cárcel apoyar a Rusia.



Se empieza asi con la tonteria y te acaban metiendo un opositor y luego un gobierno titere, y esos tontos felices no se enteran de nada, pero cada vez mas gente si se va enterando, no se pasa ni media 
Si algun dia los paises europeos se quitan la maldicion que tienen de encina, no creo que vuelva a suceder, y esto va a ser malo, van a ir contra los soberanistas y de derechas, con todos los trucos como fraudes electorales o cosas peores


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Mar 2022)

* Tertuliano de FRÍKER PANDÉMIEZ: "Hay que matar a más rusos" *


----------



## apocalippsis (11 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo en muchas cosas que dice, pero explica bien la táctica. El video que ha circulado antes de una columna rusa atacada cerca de Kiev era simplemente fuego indirecto de artillería sin ninguna consecuencia. Lo digo porque algun otánico ha empezado a sacar conclusiones raras.



Joder de ese mierda solo he podido oir el primer minuto, es de risa.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (11 Mar 2022)

Moar notishias dignas del primerísimo primer mundo libre:

Facebook permitirá temporalmente publicaciones que llamen a la violencia contra los rusos y a la muerte de Putin

Hace no mucho Marruecos utilizó menores para asaltar las fronteras de un país...


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Mar 2022)

Hoy el diésel ha subido menos.

"Solo" 5,5 cts. en un día.

Ayer fueron 7, el martes 6, el lunes 3,3.

Llevamos 22 cts. de subida desde el lunes, hoygan.


----------



## apocalippsis (11 Mar 2022)

Es como estos subnormales que hablan de los oligarcas rusos por el mundo de mierda de estos mismos subnormales, lo oligarcas rusos en el mundo estan para hacer negocios hijos de puta, es como el Abrimovich que compro el chelsea por 120 millones de libras y ahora lo vende por 3000 millones.

Y cuando se vayan para rusia seguiran con sus negocios LERDOS HIJOS DE PUTA.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Kluster (11 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Moar notishias dignas del primerísimo primer mundo libre:
> 
> Facebook permitirá temporalmente publicaciones que llamen a la violencia contra los rusos y a la muerte de Putin
> 
> Hace no mucho Marruecos utilizó menores para asaltar las fronteras de un país...



¿A esto como lo llaman? ¿Odio positivo?

Estoy cansado de tanta tomadura de pelo. Duro con ellos Putin.


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Mar 2022)

*OJO, LA GASOLINA 98 BAJA POR PRIMERA VEZ, HOY 11 DE MARZO (DE MOMENTO)*

El diésel y la 95 siguen subiendo.

Veremos a lo largo del día.

Esto tendrá algo que ver:

* Putin da marcha atrás en su órdago y Rusia seguirá enviando gas y petróleo a Europa *


----------



## Fauna iberica (11 Mar 2022)

Por esto odian tanto a Putin en occidente con la pijoprogresia al frente.


----------



## willbeend (11 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> *LA NARRTIVA GLOBALISTA A SACO
> " GUERRA DEL PUTIN QUE ES MU MALO " = PRECIO DEL GAS*
> 
> 
> ...



Venga no me digas que no TELAFO... 







Joder, buscas en google su nombre en imagenes, y solo salen fotos de cintura para arriba. Esta la he encontrado buscando "jen psaki ass"


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (11 Mar 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Si en Siria ya era extravagante la cantidad de antitanques que tenian los mercenarios, que los usaban hasta para hacer agujeros en las carreteras (a 50.000$ cada uno)... aqui parece que tienen mas antitanques que metralletas. Al final en el cuerpo a cuerpo solo tendran lanzagranadas.



Esto es como si le das unos guantes a un tipo que no sabe boxear para que se enfrente a Tyson Fury o Deontay Wilder, le van a llover las hostias igual...


----------



## Focus in (11 Mar 2022)

He estado pensando que seria una buena idea repoblar la españa vacia con ucranianas , mucho mejor que los moros de mierda "menas" de 40 palos.


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Por esto odian tanto a Putin en occidente con la pijoprogresia al frente.











Thread by @pevchikh on Thread Reader App


@pevchikh: I would like you to meet Polina Kovaleva. Polina is a 26-year-old glamorous Russian girl from London. She lives in a huge apartment in Kensington and loves to party, her instagram feed looks like a non-...…




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## Kartoffeln (11 Mar 2022)

La redactora jefe de la TV estatal rusa dimite con temor a una guerra nuclear: "No exagero"


María Baronova, redactora jefe en Russia Today (RT) , la televisión estatal rusa acusada de ser el medio de propaganda de Vladimir Putin, dimitió la




www.niusdiario.es


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Mar 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Venga no me digas que no TELAFO...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BROOOOTALMENTE

ES MI MELAFO INCONFENSABLE PERO NUNCA LO HE NEGADO


----------



## Cosmopolita (11 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Lastima no lo hayáis hecho os lo merecéis por nazis además de chupaculos del imperio.
> Seguír jugando con Rusia que os la van a volver a dar, no aprenderéis nunca.



En este caso debes ponerte de pie y aplaudir la capacidad de ser astuto. Si Rusia pisa suelo de Polonia, iré a luchar.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Mar 2022)

Cabal Crusher

*KILL COVID NARRATIVA
-- HOLD MY BEER *


*C19 narrative kill date: Election Day +1
Prepare for zero-day [massive cyber-power] attacks [attempts] on 11.4.
Q*











Q Drop 4587


Think for yourself. Get real-time Intelligence Drops, Tweets, GETTR and TRUTH. Do Research. Be an Autist. We are the news now. WWG1WGA!




qagg.news


----------



## Fauna iberica (11 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> ¿A esto como lo llaman? ¿Odio positivo?
> 
> Estoy cansado de tanta tomadura de pelo. Duro con ellos Putin.



Putin tiene que reaccionar ya, esto son crímenes punibles, que se haga respetar cojones ya!!.
Que salga públicamente y diga bien claro que a partir de ahora estás acciones serán consideradas terroristas y que los que las cometan serán considerados como tales y les perseguirán hasta en el retrete.
No esperaría que llegarán a tanto, pero ya lo han hecho, Rusia tiene que actuar sin piedad con esos criminales, al primero que vuele en pedazos, ya veríamos cómo se les acababa la tonteria a todos estos filonazis.


----------



## Zbigniew (11 Mar 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Venga no me digas que no TELAFO...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder willbeend si es la única de todo este sarao que he dicho que no parece humana, da miedo la hijadeputa.Da terror


----------



## Homero+10 (11 Mar 2022)

Eyes on Russia: The Russia-Ukraine Monitor Map by Cen4infoRes · MapHub


The Russia-Ukraine Monitor Map has moved, and has been updated. It is now the ‘Eyes on Russia Map’. Visit the new map on https://eyesonrussia.org/ To find out more about the map, and its role in documenting what has been happening on the ground in Ukraine, please visit...




maphub.net


----------



## crocodile (11 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Joder de ese mierda solo he podido oir el primer minuto, es de risa.



Es otanico .


----------



## Cosmopolita (11 Mar 2022)

Muchos habeís quedaro retratados. Os lo dije en el otoño y estipulé las razones. PGNiG de Polonia gana arbitraje ante Gazprom.









PGNiG wins against Gazprom before the Swedish court of appeal


Gazprom’s petition to set aside the award of the Arbitral Tribunal has been dismissed.




www.worldpipelines.com













Gazprom loses court appeal against PGNiG | Upstream Online


Russian gas giant has been locked in court battles with Polish oil and gas producer, prompting nation to arrange alternative gas supply routes for itself and it




www.upstreamonline.com


----------



## Homero+10 (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (11 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> @ÁcrataMagallania
> 
> This.




No veo la relación entre que a Lavrov se le está yendo la flapa cosa fina y lo que dijo “el teniente Gromadsky desde el asiento del acompañante”, textualmente así escrito en la crónica de la BBC. 

En fin, da igual, solamente dije que me sorprende que no haya ningún vídeo de esos momentos tan jugosos para el ejército ucraniano (rusos rindiéndose que se ponen a disparar), y que lo cojo con pinzas, como casi todo lo que se dice en esta guerra de barro y mierda. 

Saludos


----------



## willbeend (11 Mar 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Joder willbeend si es la única de todo este sarao que he dicho que no parece humana, da miedo la hijadeputa.Da terror



Lo se, soy un vicioso... pues esta ahora esta hecha polvo, pero cuando la gripe porcina, estaba para echarle el polvo tambien


----------



## NPI (11 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Ostias en Eslovaquia, vaya huevos que le han hechando esos, espero no sea un fake, desde luego las banderas si parecen reales, no sé si será actual allí ahora mismo s penaliza hasta con 25 años de cárcel apoyar a Rusia.



La BANDERA y el BOZAL. Son los mismos COVIDIANOS TRAGACIONISTAS TOTALITARIOS desde finales de 2019.


----------



## crocodile (11 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> En este caso debes ponerte de pie y aplaudir la capacidad de ser astuto. Si Rusia pisa suelo de Polonia, iré a luchar.



Por lo visto no le importan que los americanos os usen como papel higiénico, con todo mi respeto que usted me cae bien.


----------



## pgas (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## apocalippsis (11 Mar 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> La redactora jefe de la TV estatal rusa dimite con temor a una guerra nuclear: "No exagero"
> 
> 
> María Baronova, redactora jefe en Russia Today (RT) , la televisión estatal rusa acusada de ser el medio de propaganda de Vladimir Putin, dimitió la
> ...



Ahi estan las guarras estas, no entendia como Putin tenia ultimamente a estas guarras metiendose con el resto de pueblos, ahora se ha dado cuenta que estas malnacidas le han robado, solo soy una chica ji.ji,ji correeeeeeeee puta.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (11 Mar 2022)

Pondría en duda muchas afirmaciones rusas sobre esta guerra, igual que hago con las ucranianas, pero es que no puedo leerlas en mi país, así que comento lo que me está permitido ver.


----------



## Zbigniew (11 Mar 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Lo se, soy un vicioso... pues esta ahora esta hecha polvo, pero cuando la gripe porcina, estaba para echarle el polvo tambien



Joder pues con esas orejas parece de Venus también ,pero si a usted le gustan sin problema.No se puede ser perfecto.Saludos y no me diga que le pone Adriana Lastra que entonces le dejo de hablar


----------



## NPI (11 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Hoy en la Nave del Misterio ha habido una fantasmogénesis.



Ese ser es muy "inteligente" por decir en TV lo que ha dicho.


----------



## apocalippsis (11 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Es otanico .



Ya lo se, lo decia por billy ray no le joda la cabeza.


----------



## Cosmopolita (11 Mar 2022)

Putin en green box.


crocodile dijo:


> Por lo visto no le importan que los americanos os usen como papel higiénico, con todo mi respeto que usted me cae bien.



Por eso Varsovia hizo bien, dejando claro que o OTAN deja Mig a Ucrania como OTAN, asumiento riesgo y consecuencias o nada de nada y que busquen a otro primo en el asunto de las cazas.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (11 Mar 2022)

En el siguiente vídeo ya citado en posts anteriores el periodista Rafael Poch hace referencia a unos ejercicios de la OTAN en Crimea en el año 2012 cuyo escenario era una sublevación ultranacionalista.


Spoiler







Estaría bien indagar sobre este asunto. Aquí unos inputs que no tienen que ver exactamente con el asunto comentado por Rafael Poch.


Spoiler



*¿2000?*

Military exercise in Ukraine
*Military exercise in Ukraine

Noviembre 2010*

Trabajo firmado por Taras Kuzio.

```
https://es.scribd.com/document/251161102/Taras-Kuzio-Crimea
```
*The Crimea: Europe’s Next Flashpoint? 

Noviembre 2011*

Texto firmado por Ben Smith.

https://researchbriefings.files.parliament.uk/documents/SN06117/SN06117.pdf
*Ukraine, the EU, Russia and Tymoshenko*

Texto firmado por Rajan Menon y Alexander J. Motyl. 

Counterrevolution in Kiev: Hope Fades for Ukraine on JSTOR
*Counterrevolution in Kiev: Hope Fades for Ukraine

Enero 2012*

Firma Paweł Wołowski.

Ukraine's Game of Risk - New Eastern Europe - A bimonthly news magazine dedicated to Central and Eastern European affairs
*Ukraine’s Game of Risk

Marzo 2012*

NATO-Russia exercise tests responses to simulated terrorist attack
*NATO-Russia exercise tests responses to simulated terrorist attack

Abril 2012*

Mission of Ukraine to the North Atlantic Treaty Organization - Мeeting of the Ukraine-NATO Military Committee at NATO headquarters in Brussels
*Мeeting of the Ukraine-NATO Military Committee at NATO headquarters in Brussels

Mayo 2012*

Escribe Taras Kuzio. Página 3 del documento.

https://ukrweekly.com/archive/2012/The_Ukrainian_Weekly_2012-19.pdf
*Ukraine, like Russia, is becoming a virtual mafia state

Julio 2012*

15 years of Distinctive Partnership between NATO and Ukraine
*15 years of Distinctive Partnership between NATO and Ukraine*


Spoiler












*Septiembre 2012*

Consequence Management Exercise ''GEORGIA - 2012''
*Consequence Management Exercise ''GEORGIA - 2012''

Diciembre 2012*

Autores del documento: Tomasz Dąborowski, Mateusz Gniazdowski, Justyna Gotkowska, Jakub Groszkowski, Andrzej Sadecki, Andrzej Wilk y Joanna Hyndle-Hussein.

https://aei.pitt.edu/58009/1/closing_the_gap_net_0.pdf
*Closing the Gap? Military Co-Operation from the Baltic Sea to the Black Sea

Febrero 2022*

Relations with Ukraine
*Relations with Ukraine*


Spoiler


----------



## apocalippsis (11 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Muchos habeís quedaro retratados. Os lo dije en el otoño y estipulé las razones. PGNiG de Polonia gana arbitraje ante Gazprom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, si esperate,

"Este contrato vence a fines de este año, y ninguna de las partes ha indicado hasta ahora ninguna intención de iniciar conversaciones para negociar un nuevo acuerdo a largo plazo.

Desde el 1 de enero, Gazprom ha estado suministrando volúmenes de contrato mínimos a PGNiG bajo el contrato de Yamal, y la empresa polaca tuvo que importar volúmenes de Alemania para ayudar a cubrir el déficit."


----------



## Rafl Eg (11 Mar 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> En el siguiente vídeo ya citado en post anteriores el periodista Rafael Poch hace referencia a unos ejercicios de la OTAN en Crimea en el año 2012 cuyo escenario era una sublevación ultranacionalista.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Me apunto el post para añadirlo la listado de causas y motivos que han propiciado la situación actual


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Mar 2022)

*¿QUIÉN ES LARRY FINK Y QUÉ SE SABE SOBRE SU FONDO BLACKROCK?*

Larry Fink es un empresario y financiero estadounidense que, aunque esté vinculado al partido demócrata (mostró su apoyo a Biden y lo definió como “la voz de la razón”), se lleva bien con todo el mundo, bueno con todo aquel que tenga los bolsillos llenos.

Fink nació un 2 de noviembre de 1952 en Los Ángeles. Creció en una familia judía en Van Nuys, California

Es miembro de la sociedad secreta Kappa Beta Phi, que reúne a algunas de las personas más importantes de las finanzas estadounidenses, así como otras figuras de renombre.

Entre los títulos que posee figuran el de “uno de los mayores líderes del mundo”, otorgado por la revista Fortune, y “uno de los mejores consejeros delegados” durante 13 años consecutivos, por la publicación Barron.

Es miembro de la Junta de Fideicomisarios de la Universidad de Nueva York (NYU) y del Foro Económico Mundial, y es Copresidente de la Junta de Fideicomisarios del NYU Langone Medical Center.

También pertenece al Consejo Asesor de la Escuela de Economía y Gestión de la Universidad de Tsinghua en Beijing y al Comité Ejecutivo de la Asociación para la Ciudad de Nueva York.

Además, junto a Robert Rubin, ex secretario del Tesoro de Bill Clinton, Fink es parte (en su caso como miembro de la junta directiva) del Council on Foreign Relations (CFR), tradicional _think tank_ de política exterior ubicado en la ciudad de New York y que edita la influyente revista Foreign Affairs, que se publica desde 1922.

En los años 70, Fink comenzó como banquero e hizo carrera especializándose como agente de compra y venta de activos basados en hipotecas, el mismo tipo de producto que en 2007 denotaría la crisis financiera que hizo quebrar a Lehman Brothers, cuando estalló la crisis _subprime_ que generó un terremoto económico internacional.

En 1988, Fink pasó a dirigir uno de los fondos de la firma Blackstone y lo convirtió en una máquina de amasar dinero. En 1992, por disputas de compensación y participación accionaria, abandonó la firma y fundó BlackRock (presente en el Estado español desde 1994).










Larry Fink, el caudillo de la economía mundial que dirige desde las sombras


Todos hemos escuchado hablar de George Soros, Bill Gates, la Familia Rothschild, los Rockefeller etc., es decir, de los empresarios más poderosos e influyentes del planeta. Pero hay un nombre que no se menciona tan a menudo, siendo en realidad un auténtico desconocido para el público en general...




www.eulixe.com




.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (11 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Me apunto el post para añadirlo la listado de causas y motivos que han propiciado la situación actual




Estaría bien encontrar referencias concretas sobre ese ejercicio OTAN de 2012 en Crimea.


----------



## Decimus (11 Mar 2022)

El arma secreta de Putin:


----------



## Azrael_II (11 Mar 2022)

pgas dijo:


>



Qué plataforma es? No es YouTube


----------



## Radiopatio (11 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Qué plataforma es? No es YouTube



Es de la red social VK, el 'facebook' ruso.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (11 Mar 2022)

Podrían decir que la fuerza aérea de Ucrania afirma haber tirado 49 aeronaves rusas y dejar de sonar tan ridículo.


----------



## Salamandra (11 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Putin tiene que reaccionar ya, esto son crímenes punibles, que se haga respetar cojones ya!!.
> Que salga públicamente y diga bien claro que a partir de ahora estás acciones serán consideradas terroristas y que los que las cometan serán considerados como tales y les perseguirán hasta en el retrete.
> No esperaría que llegarán a tanto, pero ya lo han hecho, Rusia tiene que actuar sin piedad con esos criminales, al primero que vuele en pedazos, ya veríamos cómo se les acababa la tonteria a todos estos filonazis.



¿Le van a escuchar?. Al contrario en cuanto lo cuente, más propaganda negativa, con la opinión pública fuera de su país no gana, salvo, quizás, parte de América latina y países fallidos árabes y no le va servir.

Ya lo ha dicho y ahora que se hace ¿le ayudará algún otro país? . Porque a pesar de ello, aunque sea cierto ¿Veis probable que algún país vaya a ayudarle?

Ahora se revela el por qué de esa cara descompuesta de Putin e incluso el lapsus de su ministro y sugiere que esta guerra no estaba preparada.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (11 Mar 2022)

Mientras tanto, en el planeta Tierra…


----------



## crocodile (11 Mar 2022)

Veo a los esclavos europedos de USA en unos meses suplicando a Putin, "por favor vendenos el gas y el petróleo, trigo, uranio, níquel etc etc jo jo jo


----------



## Mabuse (11 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Mientras tanto, en el planeta Tierra…



Miremos el lado positivo, a los follacabras no les va a salir tan barato hacer bombas.


----------



## Salamandra (11 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Veo a los esclavos europedos de USA en unos meses suplicando a Putin, "por favor vendenos el gas y el petróleo, trigo, uranio, níquel etc etc jo jo jo



Recordad que Jarella dedicándose a la agricultura ecológica caompraba cantidades ingentes de fertilizantes y demás derivados del petróleo agrícolas.

Hablamos del gas pero en la misma proporción o más van a faltar fertilizantes agrícolas.

Que no nos pase nada.


----------



## Josant2022 (11 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Mientras tanto, en el planeta Tierra…
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> ...



Fertilizante


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Hoy el diésel ha subido menos.
> 
> "Solo" 5,5 cts. en un día.
> 
> ...




A cómo va de precio ya?


----------



## Tons of Fear (11 Mar 2022)

EXCLUSIVA: La empresa de Hunter Biden, Rosemont Seneca, invirtió en una empresa vinculada a los laboratorios biológicos ucranianos-Gateway Pundit









BREAKING EXCLUSIVE: Hunter Biden Firm Rosemont Seneca Invested in Firm Tied to Ukrainian Biolabs


Hunter Biden’s firm Rosemont Seneca provided capital for the firms behind the creation of Biolabs in Ukraine. We heard on Tuesday from the US State Department that there were US Biolabs in Ukraine. Then on Wednesday the Biden regime backtracked and insisted there were no US-funded Biolabs in...




www.thegatewaypundit.com




--------------------------------------

El Departamento de Estado afirma que "Estados Unidos no tiene laboratorios de armas químicas y biológicas en Ucrania", el gobierno ucraniano sí









State Dept Claims "U.S. Does Not Have Chemical and Biological Weapons Labs in Ukraine," the Ukraine Government Does - The Last Refuge


While Fox News host Tucker Carlson was highlighting the issue of confirmed chemical and biological research facilities in Ukraine, funded with U.S. money, the State Dept released this statement via Twitter: We can say the statement above is accurate. How do we know?… Because the statement...




theconservativetreehouse.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Mar 2022)

UCRANIA COMO KEYSTONE

 

pero es de pago el articulo creo

  

  











Keystone in the Arch: Ukraine and the Emerging Security Environment of Central and Eastern Europe


Precious few books or articles do justice to both the core challenges facing Ukrainian foreign policy and the reasons Ukraine's success or failure in meeting them matters to the rest of Europe. Garnett's book does. He brings balance and subtlety to the core issue -- Ukraine's relationship with...




www.foreignaffairs.com


----------



## Proletario Blanco (11 Mar 2022)

_



FINIQUITADO._


----------



## Proletario Blanco (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)

Como Rusia ha decidido arrasar ciudades y bombardear civiles de forma cotidiana, ¿ qué sucedería si Ucrania optase por hacer lo mismo _puntualmente _( y a una escala mucho menor obviamente ) ? Poder sí puede, y si Rusia cree que no es moralmente malo ...
¿ se puede exigir en una guerra a un bando que sea _bueno _mientras el otro le está sometiendo a tácticas de terror ?


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Mar 2022)

Mirad, os voy a decir algo que va a definir nuestro futuro a medio plazo: Los rusos están acostumbrados a vivir como rusos, nosotros vamos a aguantar no más de algunas semanas.

Creo que sobre esto rota la situación. Rusia se ha suicidado, pero nosotros ya estamos muertos y aún no lo sabemos.


----------



## sikBCN (11 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Mirad, os voy a decir algo que va a definir nuestro futuro a medio plazo: Los rusos están acostumbrados a vivir como rusos, nosotros vamos a aguantar no más de algunas semanas.
> 
> Creo que sobre esto rota la situación. Rusia se ha suicidado, pero nosotros ya estamos muertos y aún no lo sabemos.



Primo yo no me vacune,yo resisto todo.

Soy más fuerte que 10 rusos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Josant2022 (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Mar 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> Primo yo no me vacune,yo resisto todo.
> 
> Soy más fuerte que 10 rusos.



Faltan algunos meses hasta que vivamos como los rusos. A partir de ese punto sumaremos varias semanas y volvemos a valorar el escenario.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (11 Mar 2022)

No es el hilo para esto pero da igual. Hoy es 11 de marzo. Por el 11-M y por todas las víctimas inocentes de la guerra.


----------



## Gotthard (11 Mar 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


>



¿Ya empieza la maskirovka de verdad?


----------



## Evil_ (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Mar 2022)

​ 
11.2
11.3 | 113 | 311
114 | 11.4
11M​ 








Q Drop 4587


Think for yourself. Get real-time Intelligence Drops, Tweets, GETTR and TRUTH. Do Research. Be an Autist. We are the news now. WWG1WGA!




qagg.news






@Lauren_M_Bradley
 _Patriots promise me this_
_if theres an internet blackout- we all go outside and meditate barefoot on the Earth and PRAY all at once._
_Lets make a plan to do it as soon as any massive blackout occurs._
Our powers are MASSIVE.
If we all pray at once- we can cause phenomena U catch my drift ? 
Retweet this please
hugs fam 
_____________________________

*DENEGADO




*
*COMO ME CORTEN INTERNEC*
*LA LIO*​








Lauren M Bradley


Patriots promise me this if theres an internet blackout- we all go outside and meditate barefoot on the Earth and PRAY all at once. Lets make a plan to do it as soon as any mas




anonup.com





​ 



  ​


----------



## Tons of Fear (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (11 Mar 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


>



La falsa bandera ucra anunciada


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (11 Mar 2022)

Ese informe lo conocen los rusos desde hace muchos más años e igual a otro para china Les han hecho una llave de judo y se van a desangrar en su propia estrategia.

reincido en dos factores claves, el racismo inherente a los satanicos y consecuentemente su superioridad moral autopercibida y el haber puesto a imbecile por cuotas en puesto de poder.

están muertos y aún no se han dado cuenta es alucinante


----------



## lostsoul242 (11 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Esto es como si le das unos guantes a un tipo que no sabe boxear para que se enfrente a Tyson Fury o Deontay Wilder, le van a llover las hostias igual...



Y encima se quedan los guantes y los pantalones de ese tipo por tonto .
Al final va a ser verdad que Rusia se esta quitando chatarra para quedarse con montones de juguetitos caros de la OTAN .


----------



## Impresionante (11 Mar 2022)

. La verdad detrás de la maternidad bombardeada en Ucrania que no cuentan los medios occidentales


----------



## El amigo (11 Mar 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Es aco...ngojante, después de querer poner a Uropa al bode de la WWIII, echan cuentas y se les habían olvidado por ahí "varios escuadrones" de aviones de combate, que no se acordaban dónde los habían dejado



Para mí que los tenían tan olvidados como que se los han pasado en "strangis".


----------



## apocalippsis (11 Mar 2022)

Vaya, osea que todos los misiles paco tierra-aire no funcionan porque por la noche todos los gatos son pardos y el caza lleva todos los sistemas ? Esta bien y estos hijos de puta los han dado a miles. Ya mismo un avioncito comercial.


----------



## Evil_ (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (11 Mar 2022)

*Putin pide a Occidente que no culpe a Rusia por el aumento de los precios de la energía*

10 MAR, 17:55
Putin pide a Occidente que no culpe a Rusia por el aumento de los precios de la energía
El líder ruso llamó la atención sobre el hecho de que Estados Unidos incluso está tratando de negociar con aquellos países con respecto a los cuales Washington alguna vez impuso restricciones ilegítimas.


© Alexei Nikolsky/Oficina de Información y Prensa Presidencial de Rusia/TASS
MOSCÚ, 10 de marzo. /TASS/. El presidente Vladimir Putin cree que Occidente está tratando de culpar a Rusia por el aumento de los precios de la energía en el mundo. El jefe de Estado expresó esta opinión en una reunión con miembros del gobierno el jueves.

"Los precios allí (para los portadores de energía en los países de la UE - TASS) están creciendo, pero no por nuestra culpa. Este es el resultado de sus propios errores de cálculo. No deberían culparnos por esto", dijo Putin.

"Lo mismo se aplica al aumento de los precios del petróleo y los productos derivados del petróleo en los Estados Unidos. Anunciaron que cerrarían la importación de petróleo ruso al mercado estadounidense, los precios allí son altos, la inflación es sin precedentes, probablemente alcanzó todos los tiempos Están tratando de echarnos la culpa de los resultados de sus propios errores", describió el líder ruso la situación.

Según él, esto es obvio para los expertos del mercado, "porque el suministro de petróleo ruso al mercado estadounidense no supera el 3%".

"Este es un volumen insignificante y sus precios están aumentando. No tenemos absolutamente nada que ver con eso, e incluso aquí la prohibición de las importaciones de petróleo ruso no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con eso. Simplemente se esconden detrás de estas decisiones para una vez más". engañar a su propia población", dijo Putin.

El líder ruso llamó la atención sobre el hecho de que Estados Unidos incluso está tratando de negociar con aquellos países con respecto a los cuales Washington alguna vez impuso restricciones ilegítimas.

“Están listos para hacer las paces con Irán, firmar de inmediato todos los documentos, y con Venezuela. Fueron a Venezuela a negociar, pero no debieron haber introducido estas sanciones ilegítimas”, dijo el jefe de Estado ruso.

“Lo mismo ocurrirá en las relaciones con nuestro país, de eso no tengo ninguna duda”, subrayó.




__





Cargando…






tass.com


----------



## podemita medio (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## willbeend (11 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Fuego amigo ukra
> 
> En Kiev, un oficial de alto rango de la SBU recibió un disparo cuando intentaba atravesar un puesto de control.
> 
> ...



Unas paginas atras hay un video filmando la reproduccion del video en la pantalla de un movil. Deben ir acojonaos con que no les pillen colgando cosas asi por internes...

3 Vehiculos de policia que parecen como los que llevaria aqui la policia local de un pueblo, le vienen por detras, le cortan el paso, se le acercan, abren las puertas, el que abre la puerta se lleva un tiro del del SBU, otro "urbano" se asoma a la puerta por la que ha salido el disparo y parece que se lleva otro disparo  y al final se lian a dispararle al coche sin asomarse y ya se ve que se lo han cargado.

Pero los dos "urbanos" que pillan parecen gilipollas. 

Edit:


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Mar 2022)

8 minutes ago 








@IooP_rM311_7211
shhhhh

LooP rM < mirrors > Mr Pool
7211 > 7+2 = 9 > 911
311 911

What are the odds of that?
Q​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Mar 2022)

11 minutes ago 




Azov Nazis sponsored by Sweden...

Two "Pansarskott m/86" AT4-CS anti-tank weapons supplied by Sweden.


----------



## apocalippsis (11 Mar 2022)

Esta claro que los rusos van a estudiar bien la construccion de drones y baratos. Creo que esta guerra la acabaremos viendo con esos bichos bien engrasados.


----------



## willbeend (11 Mar 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Civiles armados... qué podría salir mal?
> 
> En Ucrania acabarán matándose unos a otros, ajustando cuentas entre vecinos como en la guerra civl española.



Que va, hay un video por ahi atras. Se ven 3 especie de lada niva de guardia urbana, 6 agentes en total, le cortan el paso no se si a la salida de un parking, se acercan para detenerle pero el tio dispara y los agentes se lo cargan a tiros en ves de seguir acercandose...

Lo habra mandado el alcalde y es el alcalde el que elije el pueblo.

Edit:


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Los turcochinos están reventados. El armamento occidental está reventando sus columnas de tanques. Cada cabrón ucraniano lleva un Nlaw o un Javelin que puede reventar un acorazado o un stinger que puede reventar aviones y helicopteros.


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

Blindado ucraniano capturado


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Mar 2022)

España que tiene muchos enemigos , sobre todo internos y que además ocupan las instituciones , es atacada constantemente con planes similares que más o menos funcionan aunque a la población abducida no son conscientes o les hacen pasar página, como el rescate bancario, el feminismo y las leyes viogen, que para eso trajeron al de los trenes de Atocha .

Lo de ETA gobernando el país vasco y España y lo de Puigdemont ya fueron de traca .

Sospecho que el ébola fue un primer intento de coronabichar Europa , pero lo pensaron mejor con un virus más controlable aunque la psycho fuese igual.









Cuando el ébola llegó a España y a Estados Unidos, el mundo despertó


Ana Soteras Madrid, 2 ago (EFE).- La llegada del ébola a España y a Estados Unidos, en agosto de 2014, a través de tres misioneros infectados en África y




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

The Economist = Rockefeller


----------



## willbeend (11 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Frase del día. Lavrov a un reportero turco:
> 
> *“No estamos planeando atacar a otros países. Tampoco hemos atacado a Ucrania".*
> 
> Insolencia y desfachatez del tamaño de Montañas Ural.



Nivel Dios.

Pero de hecho no estan atacando, se estan defendiendo de la OTAN.


----------



## willbeend (11 Mar 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 978031
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha sido la "guardia urbana", han posteado el video mas atras, a ver si el autor lo postea again... paso de buscar entre el monton de mierda 

Edit:


----------



## raptors (11 Mar 2022)

Es bestial la propaganda anti-rusa financiada por gUSAnia... todos las paginas occidentales tienen un sesgo y una censura brutal...!! No por nada Usa esta imprimiendo como loco nuevos dolares, y jamas había puesto tantas sanciones... a ver como termina todo esto...!! 

Un dato luego pongo el link, pero se hizo una encuesta de las personas a pie.. y más del 65% saben que Usa es el responsable de esta crisis...


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

el mapa ruso se queda corto de hecho pone un area difuminada

como comprenderas no te van a decir donde estan los exploradores, la vangiardia y las fuerzas especiales que van por lobre

no hay frentes de batalla al estilo II Guerra Mundial , solo puntos estrategicos para el control, de rutas
quiza en los calderos si que haya algo mas parecido a un frente pero discontinuo

ademas es probable que se hayan reactivado en algunos lugares partisanos como en 2014-2015, al menos en la zona de Odessa he oido que habia ataques de prorusos

Lugansk esta casi totalmente liberado, solo queda la conurbacion Severodonetsk-Lisichancsk donde esta atrapoado lo que queda de la agrupacion de fuerzas ucranianas del Donbass en esa region

el oblast de Kherson esta virtualmente liberado tambien, queda empezar a organizar la nueva administacion regional que organice su propia milicia popular


----------



## ccartech (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## apocalippsis (11 Mar 2022)

Progres y nazis putitas otanistas leer bien lo que dice este americano, encima se ve a un par de guarros del pantano,


----------



## willbeend (11 Mar 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Si Lukas entra en Ucrania, eso significa que la guerra está ganada por los rusos.
> 
> No se va a conformar con mirar, querrá participar en la victoria aunque sea al final, apostando a caballo ganador



En algun momento tendrian que cortar las fronteras del oeste, si quieren librar al mundo de los miles de mercenarios que estan ahi como turistas esperando a ver cuando comienza su safari. Tienen que evitar que escapen. En Siria recuerdo declaraciones de Putin donde eso era un objetivo clave, "juzgar" a los mercenarios que habian estado haciendo de las suyas en Siria.


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Nivel Dios.
> 
> Pero de hecho no estan atacando, se estan defendiendo de la OTAN.



exacto estan liberando a Ucrania del genocidio de la NATO y de los oligarcas judios ucranianos degenerados

Ucrania 1992: 52 millones
2021: 32-33 millones (sin censo desde 2001)

Nacimientos 2020: 270.000 (practicamente la mitad que en 20'13)
Fallecimientos: 720.000 (pais com mayor tasa de mortalidad del mundo)
nacen solo 38 por cada 100 que mueren


----------



## Rotto2 (11 Mar 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Nivel Dios.
> 
> Pero de hecho no estan atacando, se estan defendiendo de la OTAN.



Yo te voy a meter seis tiros a ti en previsión de que me los puedas pegar tu a mí hijo de PUTA nazi de mierda.


----------



## willbeend (11 Mar 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Yo te voy a meter seis tiros a ti en previsión de que me los puedas pegar tu a mí hijo de PUTA nazi de mierda.



La lista de ignorados esta limitada a 1.000, es un bien escaso... no merces ni ocupar un lugar ahi...


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (11 Mar 2022)

*EL GOBIERNO RECLAMA UN MENOR USO DEL COCHE PRIVADO Y DE LA CLIMATIZACIÓN





*


----------



## vermer (11 Mar 2022)

Hoy he leído algunos textos que me han hec ho pensar que hay un tufillo a tongo.

*En eesta guerra ganan todos.....menos los ucranianos, los soldados rusos, los pobres y quienes pierdan su empleo en cualquier parte . También los ciudadanos de a pie saldremos empobrecidos. . * Pero ¿a quién cojones le importan estos desgraciados perdedores?¿a Putin, al pederasta Biden, a Zelensky el payaso, a Johnson, a Perro Sánchez, a Borrell, Ursula van pollen, Crispín Lagater, Bobama, Clintorris, Rockefeller, los Rothchild, a Xi jin pi, a la progr-hez de Holliwood, a Gol Estrit, a la CIA, el mosad o James Bond,etc, etc, etc?

Veamos cómo ganan todos estos hijos del Mal:

INFLACION
- Inflación potente, ergo "la DEUDA se paga sola" (menos las de los tontos megahipotecados en burbuja, pero esos no importan como he dicho). Los pobres que se jodan, como toda la vida. A dieta. En breve saldrá Marisú Montero enseñándonos a cocinar saltamontes (sin aceite)

EL PISITO
- refugiados, perdón, millones de "migrantes" europeos fetén. "Pepe, dame una maciza eslava educada y quítame a Mohamed"...Además, necesitan pisitos, MILLONES DE PISITOS...
- un país destruido que necesita del " I+D cañí" (tito Florentino, las "Koplo" , reformas Paco o Francoise, Francis o Giusseppe,....). Será por billetes prestados...

EXPANSIONISMO
- Ucrania parcial o entera para Rusia. Si es parcial, sin ejército. Fin del problema. Rusia feliz. Y màs cercana a Europa, que NO ha intervenido (más allá de la propaganda y de los intentos de USA-UK por que el conflicto escalase)
- UE en expansión tanto territorial como en el aspecto militar. Europeos quitándose su estupidez progre? Mis dudas. .
- De lo anterior sale una OTAN más potente

DOLAR
- EEUU mantiene el dólar una temporada más. En declive pero perreando.

ASIA
- Rusia,China, etc van dejando el dólar. Imparable. Además , no se puede matar el dólar sin haber cobrado previamente una buena parte de la deuda en esa moneda-timo

COMUNISMO E ISLAMISMO GÜENOS (con petróleo)
- Irán y Venezuela pasan a ser aceptados, admirados. Ya son de los "nuestros" dice el pederasta yanki ....Por supuesto que es sólo por su simpatía. Maduro cuenta unos chistes verdes cojonudos (que se lo pregunten a los exiliados turistas venezolanos. Lo de los gays ahorcados en grúas en Iràn es un bulo que desmentirà la biroja (bi-roja) de NewTrola.

Y la BOLSA pa'rriba en no tardar.

*¿PODRIA ESTAR TODO AMAÑADO DESDE EL PRINCIPIO? * No es nada descartable. Mientras tanto nosotros asistiendo al circo que nos han montado creyendo en bandos...Sí que creo, que aunque amañado en parte, USA-UK han intentado reventar Europa entera, y no hemos picado del todo (muy matizable)

La verdad nos hará libres. Cuando la sepamos, claro  . Saludos


----------



## raptors (11 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Ahi estan las guarras estas, no entendia como Putin tenia ultimamente a estas guarras metiendose con el resto de pueblos, ahora se ha dado cuenta que estas malnacidas le han robado, solo soy una chica ji.ji,ji correeeeeeeee puta.



Esta tal maria es una vividora del presupuesto antes de pertenecer a RT... obtuvo muchos beneficios siendo opositora a putin.. después aceptó ser directora de rt, ya que le ofrecieron el puesto y dinero... 

Y ahorita como están las cosas de seguro alguien ya le hablo al "oído" y la sedujo con más dinero... para representar el papel que occidente quiere... triste su papel de empinada..!!


----------



## Rotto2 (11 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> exacto estan liberando a Ucrania del genocidio de la NATO y de los oligarcas judios ucranianos degenerados
> 
> Ucrania 1992: 52 millones
> 2021: 32-33 millones (sin censo desde 2001)
> ...



Está liberando a la puta nazi maricona que llevas dentro hijo de la gran puta tarado comunista de mierda hijo de PUTA


----------



## Rotto2 (11 Mar 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> La lista de ignorados esta limitada a 1.000, es un bien escaso... no merces ni ocupar un lugar ahi...



No tienes COJONES puta rata te voy a arrancar la puta cabeza y se la voy a echar a los cerdos puta rata


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Está liberando a la puta nazi maricona que llevas dentro hijo de la gran puta tarado comunista de mierda hijo de PUTA



me cago en todos tus muertos, subjhumano


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

Informe del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia
https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2412374@egNews

La agrupación de tropas de la República Popular de Donetsk, continuando con las operaciones ofensivas, tomó el control de los asentamientos de Near y Tavla. El avance fue de 4 kilómetros.
Continuó la operación para liberar la ciudad de Mariupol de los nacionalistas.
Las unidades de la milicia popular de la República de Donetsk en el este de la ciudad tomaron el control de los barrios: "Azovskiy", "Naidenovka", "Lyapino", "Vinogradar" y se dirigieron a la planta "Azovstal". En la parte oeste de la ciudad, se ha liberado el microdistrito Oeste.
Continúan los ataques a la infraestructura militar ucraniana.
En total, 2.911 instalaciones de infraestructura militar de Ucrania fueron destruidas durante la operación.
Entre ellos: 97 aviones, 107 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 141 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos de defensa aérea, 86 puestos de radar, 986 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 107 sistemas de lanzamiento múltiple de cohetes, 368 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros, 749 unidades de fuerzas especiales militares vehículos
El Ministerio de Defensa ruso continúa trabajando en el análisis de documentos presentados por empleados de laboratorios biológicos ucranianos sobre las actividades biológicas militares secretas de los Estados Unidos en el territorio de Ucrania.
Los expertos rusos de las Fuerzas de Defensa Radiológica, Química y Biológica estudiaron documentos sobre la transferencia de biomateriales humanos tomados en Ucrania a países extranjeros por instrucciones de representantes de EE. UU.
Además, de particular interés fue la información detallada sobre la implementación del proyecto estadounidense en el territorio de Ucrania para estudiar la transferencia de patógenos por aves silvestres que migran entre Ucrania y Rusia y otros países vecinos.
Según los documentos, la parte estadounidense planeó realizar trabajos sobre patógenos de aves, murciélagos y reptiles en Ucrania en 2022, con una transición adicional para estudiar la posibilidad de portar la peste porcina africana y el ántrax.
Los biolaboratorios establecidos y financiados en Ucrania han estado experimentando con muestras de coronavirus de murciélago, según muestran los documentos.
El propósito de esta y otras investigaciones biológicas financiadas por el Pentágono en Ucrania fue establecer un mecanismo para la propagación encubierta de patógenos mortales.
En un futuro próximo, publicaremos el próximo paquete de documentos recibidos de los empleados ucranianos de laboratorios biológicos y presentaremos los resultados de su examen.

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2412460@egNoticias

La agrupación de tropas de la República Popular de Donetsk tomó el control de los asentamientos de Maryanovka, Lazarevka, Lesnoye.
Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa avanzaron a una profundidad de 10 kilómetros y tomaron el control de los asentamientos de Stepnoye, Krapivnitskoye, Maly Kremenchik, Novopetrikovka y Yalynskoye.
Como resultado de los ataques contra las instalaciones de infraestructura militar de Ucrania, se destruyeron 2.998 instalaciones militares.
Durante el día, la aviación operacional-táctica golpeó 68 objetos, incluidos: 2 objetos del sistema de control de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania, 12 objetos de logística, 3 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos Osa.
Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos destruyeron un MiG-29, tres vehículos aéreos no tripulados Bayraktar TB-2 y un misil táctico Tochka-U en el aire.
En total, desde el comienzo de la operación, las pérdidas de las fuerzas de seguridad de Ucrania ascendieron a: aviones 98, vehículos aéreos no tripulados 110, sistemas de misiles antiaéreos de defensa aérea 144, puestos de radar 88, tanques 1007 y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 109 sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple, 374 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros, 793 unidades de vehículos militares especiales.
Unidades de la Milicia Popular de la RPD avanzaron 1 kilómetro dentro de Mariupol desde el norte.

*Me detendré por separado en la provocación informativa del régimen de Kiev con el presunto "ataque" ayer de aviones rusos en el hospital Mariupol*
No.
La aviación rusa en el área de Mariupol no hizo absolutamente ninguna tarea para alcanzar objetivos en tierra.
El análisis de las declaraciones de los representantes del régimen nacionalista de Kiev, materiales fotográficos del hospital, no deja lugar a dudas.
Supuestamente, el “ataque aéreo” que tuvo lugar es una provocación completamente orquestada para mantener el entusiasmo antirruso entre la audiencia occidental.
Hemos declarado anteriormente en repetidas ocasiones que las instituciones médicas de Mariupol, incluido el Hospital No. 3, dejaron de trabajar a tiempo completo a fines de febrero. Todo el personal y los pacientes dispersados por los nacionalistas.
El edificio del hospital, debido a su ubicación táctica favorable cerca del centro de la ciudad, se convirtió en un bastión del Batallón Nacional Azov.
Esto es informado masivamente por los residentes de la ciudad, que se mudaron tanto al Kiev controlado como a las áreas controladas por la República Popular de Donetsk.
Las fotografías de los terrenos del hospital contienen evidencia de dos explosiones escenificadas separadas cerca del hospital. Enterrado bajo tierra y otro pequeño poder dirigido al edificio del hospital.
La naturaleza del daño externo e interno del edificio puede inducir a error a la audiencia masiva no profesional en Europa y los Estados Unidos. Para lo cual se realizó esta actuación.
Pero no expertos. Una munición de aviación altamente explosiva, incluso de menor potencia, simplemente no habría dejado nada en las paredes exteriores del edificio.

Destaco que todos estos y otros crímenes de guerra en Mariupol son cometidos por castigadores encerrados en la ciudad. Hemos advertido en repetidas ocasiones que a medida que el círculo se reduzca, aumentará el número de provocaciones nazis. No hay ningún lugar para que corran.
Fueron estos nazis del batallón Azov quienes deliberadamente y con particular crueldad destruyeron a la población civil en las repúblicas de Donetsk y Lugansk durante ocho años.

En los últimos días se han vuelto más frecuentes los ataques de nacionalistas y mercenarios ucranianos que llegaron a Ucrania desde Estados Unidos, Gran Bretaña y Europa contra médicos y vehículos médicos especiales rusos.
Los nazis emboscan deliberadamente a las ambulancias que llevan el simbolismo de una cruz roja.
Los francotiradores disparan desde largas distancias a los médicos que evacuan a los militares rusos heridos en las áreas de combate. Incluso para los médicos que brindan asistencia a los residentes locales en los asentamientos.
Todo esto confirma una vez más la esencia nazi del régimen de Kiev, que pide públicamente el asesinato de todos los rusos sin excepción, en violación del derecho internacional humanitario.


----------



## Rotto2 (11 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Es bestial la propaganda anti-rusa financiada por gUSAnia... todos las paginas occidentales tienen un sesgo y una censura brutal...!! No por nada Usa esta imprimiendo como loco nuevos dolares, y jamas había puesto tantas sanciones... a ver como termina todo esto...!!
> 
> Un dato luego pongo el link, pero se hizo una encuesta de las personas a pie.. y más del 65% saben que Usa es el responsable de esta crisis...



Aquí que pasa que os juntais todas las putas ratas inmundas nazis y comunistas y la panchitada a daros por culo ultraescoria malparida. Os voy a reventar hijos de puta TRAIDORES malnacidos asesinos de mierda. A ti te arranco los huevos y te los hago tragar cerdo prorruso


----------



## HArtS (11 Mar 2022)

16 días de invasión y Rusia es incapaz de cercar al ejército ucraniano en el donbás o de tomar alguna ciudad importante como Chernigov, Kiev, Járkov o Mariupol...

El desempeño de las fuerzas armadas de Rusia está siendo sorprendentemente malo.


----------



## willbeend (11 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Ostias en Eslovaquia, vaya huevos que le han hechando esos, espero no sea un fake, desde luego las banderas si parecen reales, no sé si será actual allí ahora mismo s penaliza hasta con 25 años de cárcel apoyar a Rusia.



LoLoL 

Lo mejor ha sido como le ha arrancado la mascarilla de la cara al "follabozales"


----------



## vettonio (11 Mar 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Está liberando a la puta nazi maricona que llevas dentro hijo de la gran puta tarado comunista de mierda hijo de PUTA



No quiero que vuelvas a manchar mi pantalla con tus balbuceos histéricos. Te meto en el saco, infraser.


----------



## apocalippsis (11 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Esta tal maria es una vividora del presupuesto antes de pertenecer a RT... obtuvo muchos beneficios siendo opositora a putin.. después aceptó ser directora de rt, ya que le ofrecieron el puesto y dinero...
> 
> Y ahorita como están las cosas de seguro alguien ya le hablo al "oído" y la sedujo con más dinero... para representar el papel que occidente quiere... triste su papel de empinada..!!



Pero esta puta esta en Rusia o donde anda ? Me da que ya van a por ella.


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Están desnacificando Ucrania de judíos ucranianos . Por qué no empezáis por tomaros la medicación, y luego ya hablamos de todo esto de Ucrania



donde hay nazis hay judios americano-israelies financiando

los nazis solo sois carne de cañon descerebrada


----------



## Rotto2 (11 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> No quiero que vuelvas a manchar mi pantalla con tus balbuceos histéricos. Te meto en el saco, infraser.



Puto guarro asqueroso maricón nazi de mierda te arranco la puta mandíbula y te rajo las tripas con ella y te prendo fuego vivo hijo de PUTA guarro de mierda


----------



## apocalippsis (11 Mar 2022)

Mirar lo que dice este norteamericano progres de mierda sobre los laboratorios yanquies en suelo ucraniano para plantaros topolines por el culo


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

Brevemente sobre Ucrania. 10/03/2022







*Brevemente sobre Ucrania. 10/03/2022*


1. Mariúpol. La limpieza continúa. Promoción en zona norte y oriente de la ciudad. Mangosh está bloqueado. La purga de Volnovakha continúa. La mayoría de los civiles son rehenes de los nazis y son consumibles para ellos en diversas provocaciones.

2. Zaporozhye. Las Fuerzas Armadas RF al este de Gulyaipole avanzan hacia Novaya Novoselka y Ugledar. Del lado de Novotroitskoye, las fuerzas de la RPD presionan hacia el norte. Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa tienen aquí dos opciones: volverse a Ugledar o atravesar Velikaya Novoselka hasta la carretera Donetsk-Kurakhovo-Zaporozhye, con un nuevo ataque a Krasnoarmeysk.

3. Pasas-Balakleya. Habiendo rechazado los contraataques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa comenzaron a avanzar en dirección a Chuguev y las afueras del este de Kharkov, para bloquear la ciudad desde el este. También vale la pena señalar las huelgas en el área de Lyubotin al oeste de la ciudad. Hasta el momento, no está completamente claro hacia dónde avanzará la agrupación Izyum en el contexto del movimiento a lo largo de las líneas de comunicación de la agrupación Donbass de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

4. Kiev. Los combates continuaron al oeste y al este de Kiev. Brovary todavía está bajo las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, pero se observa el movimiento de columnas mecanizadas hacia el sur y el suroeste: las tropas, de hecho, fluyen alrededor del área fortificada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y buscan envolver aún más a Kiev. con el objetivo de bloquearlo por completo.

5. Krivoy Rog - Nikopol. Habiendo establecido barreras al norte de Nikolaev, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF han avanzado seriamente en dirección a Nikopol durante las últimas 24 horas. El control sobre él debería asegurar el ZNPP, así como cortar la carretera Zaporozhye-Nikopol-Krivoy Rog.

6. Odesa. Sin cambios importantes. Los barcos rusos llevaron a cabo lanzamientos de Calibre cerca de Odessa, que se confundieron con el bombardeo de Odessa. "Calibre" se lanzó en el aeródromo cerca de Krivoy Rog. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania planean volar los puentes restantes con Transnistria en un futuro cercano para evitar el uso hipotético de tropas rusas desplegadas en la región de Transnistria.

7.Severodonetsk-Lysichansk. Los combates continúan en la zona de la aglomeración, pero hasta el momento no ha habido ningún asalto directo a las ciudades. Rubizhne también está todavía bajo las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. La lucha continúa en el área de Popasnaya.

8. Donetsk-Gorlovka. Sin cambios significativos. En el frente, la guerra posicional continúa aquí con el uso activo de la artillería. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el camino continúan bombardeando sin sentido Donetsk y otras ciudades y pueblos.

9. Nikolaev. La ciudad ya está bastante densamente alineada. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania esperan el asalto, pero las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa se han limitado hasta ahora a bloquear la ciudad.

10. Chernigov - Sumy. Sin cambios significativos. El alboroto con los corredores humanitarios continúa.

Las negociaciones entre Lavrov y Kuleba, como se esperaba, no dieron resultados. SVO continúa. El régimen de Zelensky todavía no está listo para aceptar las condiciones requeridas, lo que determina tanto la continuación de la operación como la creciente “sirianización o idlibización de Ucrania”.


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Pero es que no te das cuenta que eres tonto?



Igor Kolomoisky el judio degenerado ucraniano-israeli, conocido tambien como el sheriff de Dnipropetrovsk, es el fiananciador principal del Batallon Azov neonazi donde se ha juntado toda la peor morralla inmunda de Europa


----------



## willbeend (11 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Cabal Crusher
> 
> *KILL COVID NARRATIVA
> -- HOLD MY BEER *
> ...



Merece el premio nobel de medicina, ha acabado con la plandemia de occidente con solo dar una orden...


----------



## willbeend (11 Mar 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Menuda panda... y llevan los antitankes hasta cuando van a cagar.

En Siria les funciono de puta madre, pero supongo que con eso ya contaban los rusos.


----------



## raptors (11 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> La falsa bandera ucra anunciada





HArtS dijo:


> 16 días de invasión y Rusia es incapaz de cercar al ejército ucraniano en el donbás o de tomar alguna ciudad importante como Chernigov, Kiev, Járkov o Mariupol...
> 
> El desempeño de las fuerzas armadas de Rusia está siendo sorprendentemente malo.



Pon tu queja en la embajada rusa... diles que no están avanzando como tu quieres... Ja, ja, ja triste empinado...


----------



## Aurkitu (11 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> joder que asco da el inmundo y a la guarra esa beatificandola, ya llega hijos de puta.



En España no hay _oligarcas_. Somos una _democracia_.


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (11 Mar 2022)

Hice un meme


----------



## ccartech (11 Mar 2022)

Ver si se confirma
Numerosas actividades observadas alrededor de #Kyiv y #Chernihiv . La mayoría de ellos están asociados a incendios detectados por #VNF . #RusiaUcraniaGuerra #UcraniaGuerra


----------



## ccartech (11 Mar 2022)

Temprano en la mañana en Melitopol y el escalón frontal del ejército "Z" al ingresar al centro de la ciudad.


----------



## ccartech (11 Mar 2022)

Zelensky: Mariupol y Volnovakha permanecen completamente bloqueados


----------



## Homero+10 (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

se llama propaganda de guerra

que lo hagan los ucranianos, que son parte implicada es una cosa , pero que la hagan los paises de Europa que no son parte en el conflicto..... oh wait!!!!


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (11 Mar 2022)

No tenéis la sensación que estamos en el final de una era, luchamos contra la TV, contra los políticos, contra los que mandan del NOM. A veces te dan ganas de tirar la toalla pero quizás nos mantiene en lucha las ganas de Libertad.


----------



## Magick (11 Mar 2022)

En el distrito Darnitsky de Kiev, no lejos del puesto de bloqueo, Dmitry Demyanenko, ex subjefe de la dirección principal de la SBU en Kiev y la región de Kiev, está muerto. Demyanenko fue asesinado con armas de fuego como miembro del Regimiento de Policía Especial Pacificador durante el intento de tratarlo.
Demyanenko ha respondido al fuego hasta el final.


----------



## Aurkitu (11 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Recuerde que guiada, no significa inteligente.
> Esa munición necesita ser guiada por un observador avanzado, o algún colaborador prorruso en la líneas ucranianas. Por eso a los prorrusos les dan el trato que les dan.
> 
> 
> ...



_Pro-ruso_...Un país donde todo Dios entiende y habla el ruso, y que para una buena parte es su lengua materna. El odio ha sido inculcado, y sin tapujos durante 8 años. El nacionalismo de Stepan Bandera es un cáncer real a extirpar, al tumor se le ha dejado crecer y producir metástasis, de ahí que la intervención rusa este realmente motivada para solucionarlo de una vez por todas -si no hacen como en el 2015-. Sinceramente, Ucrania como el estado que era hasta ayer mismo, como unidad territorial, no se como va a acabar. Posiblemente dividida en varias repúblicas, y _desnazificada_ en el este y el sur. Resumiendo, el colchón y la neutralidad que pedía Rusia, pero a la antigua.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (11 Mar 2022)

_*Una noche histórica en Versalles. Después de cinco horas de acaloradas discusiones, los líderes de la UE dijeron sí a la eurointegración de Ucrania. El proceso comenzó. Ahora depende de nosotros y de los ucranianos lograrlo rápido. La heroica nación ucraniana merece saber que son bienvenidos en la UE.*_


----------



## Magick (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Magick (11 Mar 2022)

RUSIA SOLICITA REUNIÓN DEL CONSEJO DE SEGURIDAD DE LA ONU SOBRE BIOLABS EN UCRANIA

La Federación Rusa solicitó una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU el 11 de marzo en relación con los programas biológicos de Estados Unidos en Ucrania, dijo el primer representante adjunto de la Organización Mundial.






Live updates: Russia calls for meeting on weapons lab claims | Usa news site


By The Associated Press The latest developments on the Russia-Ukraine war: UNITED NATIONS — Russia has called for a U.N. Security Council meeting to discuss what it claims are “the military biological activities of the U.S. on



usanewssite.com


----------



## Josant2022 (11 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _*Una noche histórica en Versalles. Después de cinco horas de acaloradas discusiones, los líderes de la UE dijeron sí a la eurointegración de Ucrania. El proceso comenzó. Ahora depende de nosotros y de los ucranianos lograrlo rápido. La heroica nación ucraniana merece saber que son bienvenidos en la UE.*_



Pues tendrán que acordar con Putin si es que hay paz esa posibilidad sin la OTAN.


----------



## Magick (11 Mar 2022)

*A partir del próximo lunes 14 de marzo, las empresas de transporte en Italia suspenderán sus servicios a nivel nacional* 'por motivos de fuerza mayor' "y esa es la explosión del costo de los combustibles. La huelga no es de un reclamo específico, sino de una iniciativa encaminada a coordinar las manifestaciones en la estado de extrema necesidad en el sector.

“La suspensión de los servicios se ha hecho inevitable -subraya una carta enviada por Trasportiunito al presidente del Gobierno, a la ministra y viceministra de Infraestructuras Sostenibles y Movilidad y al presidente de la Comisión de Garantía en Huelgas- también para proteger a las empresas y evitar que el mercado exasperado condiciones, determinadas por la suba récord de los precios de los combustibles, se traducen en ventajas para otros sujetos del sector transporte, o en cargos por obligaciones contractuales que las empresas de la cadena logística ya no pueden garantizar”.

Las protestas en el sector del transporte convocadas por algunas organizaciones comerciales podrían conducir de inmediato a un nuevo aumento grave en los precios minoristas. Así lo denunció Codacons, al comentar la paralización de los servicios de transporte anunciada hoy por Trasportiunito. "El bloqueo del transporte por carretera tendrá efectos directos en la comunidad, suspendiendo los suministros de bienes en el sector comercial y provocando un aumento en las listas de precios minoristas en tiendas y supermercados - dice el presidente Carlo Rienzi - Una consecuencia inevitable, considerando que el 85 % de los bienes vendidos en Italia viajan por carretera, y un daño adicional para los consumidores, agotados como las empresas por el combustible caro ". “En esta situación, se produce una vergonzosa inacción del Gobierno, y no está claro qué le espera al ejecutivo para cancelar de inmediato el IVA de las gasolinas y el gasóleo y reducir los impuestos especiales, también en consideración a las enormes ganancias confiscadas por las arcas del Estado a partir de noviembre. hasta hoy gracias a la tributación de los combustibles y al crecimiento de las listas de precios en las gasolineras”, concluye Rienzi.



Caro carburante: Trasportounito, da lunedì stop autotrasporto | ANSA.it


----------



## Tons of Fear (11 Mar 2022)

BeachMilk on Gab: 'Putin is correct. The West is creating a DEPRESSI…'


BeachMilk on Gab: 'Putin is correct. The West is creating a DEPRESSION of their own choosing, and blaming it on Russia.'




gab.com





Putin hablando de las sanciones dentro.


----------



## pepetemete (11 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _*Una noche histórica en Versalles. Después de cinco horas de acaloradas discusiones, los líderes de la UE dijeron sí a la eurointegración de Ucrania. El proceso comenzó. Ahora depende de nosotros y de los ucranianos lograrlo rápido. La heroica nación ucraniana merece saber que son bienvenidos en la UE.*_



La UE espoleando la guerra contra Rusia , como estaba previsto.
Están dando los pasos típicos , con sus tratados de mierda para poner luego en los libros de historia.
Atentos a las fechas y actos simbólicos de esta banda de bastardos.
Y la sociedad, sumisa... lo hemos visto con las mascarillas.


----------



## Magick (11 Mar 2022)

*Rusia introducirá una prohibición temporal de las exportaciones de cereales a los países de la UE para reforzar la seguridad alimentaria, dijo el Ministerio de Desarrollo Económico.*


----------



## Nico (11 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> “La suspensión de los servicios se ha hecho inevitable -subraya una carta enviada por Trasportiunito al presidente del Gobierno, a la ministra y viceministra de Infraestructuras Sostenibles y Movilidad y al presidente de la Comisión de Garantía en Huelgas- también para proteger a las empresas y evitar que el mercado exasperado condiciones, determinadas por la suba récord de los precios de los combustibles, se traducen en ventajas para otros sujetos del sector transporte, o en cargos por obligaciones contractuales que las empresas de la cadena logística ya no pueden garantizar”.




*NO* podrás comprar ni en Amazon y serás feliz


----------



## lowfour (11 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Están desnacificando Ucrania de judíos ucranianos . Por qué no empezáis por tomaros la medicación, y luego ya hablamos de todo esto de Ucrania



está la maquinaria ciberputita propagandística echando humo a todo trapo. Llevan unos años haciéndolo y ahora dan el resto porque tienen que crear aún más caos y más confusión en el cerebro del retrasado medio en el foro y fuera. Es lo que tiene invadir paises y bombardear civiles (fachas/nazis o no). Pero en el mundo de las ciberputis guerra es paz, Libertad es esclavitud y bombardeó de pisos residenciales es “misión quirúrgica”.

que toda esta basura traidora intoxicadora se cuide mucho y pongan cuádruple VPN y tor (y ni esas). Solo digo eso.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (11 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> *A partir del próximo lunes 14 de marzo, las empresas de transporte en Italia suspenderán sus servicios a nivel nacional* 'por motivos de fuerza mayor' "y esa es la explosión del costo de los combustibles. La huelga no es de un reclamo específico, sino de una iniciativa encaminada a coordinar las manifestaciones en la estado de extrema necesidad en el sector.
> 
> “La suspensión de los servicios se ha hecho inevitable -subraya una carta enviada por Trasportiunito al presidente del Gobierno, a la ministra y viceministra de Infraestructuras Sostenibles y Movilidad y al presidente de la Comisión de Garantía en Huelgas- también para proteger a las empresas y evitar que el mercado exasperado condiciones, determinadas por la suba récord de los precios de los combustibles, se traducen en ventajas para otros sujetos del sector transporte, o en cargos por obligaciones contractuales que las empresas de la cadena logística ya no pueden garantizar”.
> 
> ...




Al final no tendremos nada y no seremos felices.

Dejarán a todos atrás.

Y nada saldrá bien.


----------



## Magick (11 Mar 2022)

*¡OJO! Ha caído algo en Croacia*

VIDEO Se creó un gran agujero en SD Stjepan Radić en Zagreb
dice 24sata
jueves, 10 de marzo de 2022 a las 23:40




Numerosos policías y bomberos están en SD Stjepan Radić, y se formó un gran agujero cerca, después de la explosión que se escuchó alrededor de las 11 p.m.

Numerosos ciudadanos de Zagreb se vieron perturbados por un fuerte estruendo alrededor de las 11 de la noche de esta noche, lo que hizo que algunas personas pensaran que se trataba de un terremoto, y un gran número de policías y bomberos llegaron cerca del dormitorio de estudiantes Stjepan Radić.












VIDEO Golema rupa nastala je kod SD Stjepan Radić u Zagrebu


Brojni policajci i vatrogasci su kod SD Stjepan Radić, nastala je i velika rupa u blizini, nakon praska koji se čuo oko 23 sata




www.24sata.hr






(dicen que podría ser un dron TU-141 ucraniano fuera de control:
Stručnjak: U Zagrebu se srušila bespilotna letjelica Tu-141, doletjela je iz Ukrajine

)


----------



## Impresionante (11 Mar 2022)

Serguéi Lavrov Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia:
_
"Ahora no estamos hablando de Ucrania en absoluto, sino de agresión contra toda Rusia: intereses, religión, cultura, idioma, seguridad. La reacción frenética de Occidente (...) una batalla de vida o muerte por el derecho de Rusia a estar en el mapa político del mundo"._


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (11 Mar 2022)

La UE a acordado meter en la organización (cuando se pueda...que hay lista de espera) los restos de Ucrania que dejen los rusos (si dejan algo...), "Lvov y cercanías", eso sí, en Versalles, en tan solemne reunión no han acordado nada de bloquear las importaciones rusas ni de dejar de comprarle gas a los "malvados" rusos...









Cumbre europea en Versalles: símbolos, adhesiones y firmeza para mostrar unidad


A mediados del año pasado, con la mirada puesta en la recuperación económica y las elecciones presidenciales de su país, Emmanuel Macron puso en el calendario un Consejo...




www.google.com


----------



## arriondas (11 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> *A partir del próximo lunes 14 de marzo, las empresas de transporte en Italia suspenderán sus servicios a nivel nacional* 'por motivos de fuerza mayor' "y esa es la explosión del costo de los combustibles. La huelga no es de un reclamo específico, sino de una iniciativa encaminada a coordinar las manifestaciones en la estado de extrema necesidad en el sector.
> 
> “La suspensión de los servicios se ha hecho inevitable -subraya una carta enviada por Trasportiunito al presidente del Gobierno, a la ministra y viceministra de Infraestructuras Sostenibles y Movilidad y al presidente de la Comisión de Garantía en Huelgas- también para proteger a las empresas y evitar que el mercado exasperado condiciones, determinadas por la suba récord de los precios de los combustibles, se traducen en ventajas para otros sujetos del sector transporte, o en cargos por obligaciones contractuales que las empresas de la cadena logística ya no pueden garantizar”.
> 
> ...



Esto va más rápido de lo que pensábamos. Ya tenemos huelgas del transporte en España y en Italia. Y esto sólo es el principio.


----------



## Archimanguina (11 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> *¡OJO! Ha caído algo en Croacia*
> 
> VIDEO Se creó un gran agujero en SD Stjepan Radić en Zagreb
> dice 24sata
> ...



joder pues si que tienen alcance esos cacharros...


----------



## JOS1378 (11 Mar 2022)

Rusofobia: la historia de una incomprensión largamente cultivada desde Occidente - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Damasco, 11 mar (SANA) Ferias internacionales del libro de Bogotá, Guadalajara, Frankfurt, Taipéi, V




www.sana.sy


----------



## JOS1378 (11 Mar 2022)

Moscú abrirá corredores humanitarios hacia Rusia sin necesidad de acordarlos con Ucrania


Las rutas de evacuación saldrán de Kiev, Chernígov, Sumy, Járkov y Mariúpol. Y solo si antes facilitan sus datos.




www.huffingtonpost.es


----------



## Rovusthiano (11 Mar 2022)

El problema no son los pollavieja alemanes que son bastante controlables por la Polizei, si no los rapefugees "sirios" que metió la gorda de la Merkel hace unos años.


----------



## JOS1378 (11 Mar 2022)

Ucrania: Occidente sacrifica a su peón

“Desde 2014 las nacientes repúblicas separatistas soportaron un fuerte asedio, continuado por el hasta estos días presidente de Ucrania, el cómico Volodomir Zelenski. Este, envalentonado, creyó que la paciencia rusa era signo de debilidad e hizo una jugada extrema: empezó a emplazar misiles de la OTAN a escasos 5 o 7 minutos de Moscú”.









Ucrania: Occidente sacrifica a su peón


“Desde 2014 las nacientes repúblicas separatistas soportaron un fuerte asedio, continuado por el hasta estos días presidente de Ucrania, el cómico Volodomir Zelenski. Este, envalentonado, creyó que la paciencia rusa era signo de debilidad e hizo una jugada extrema: empezó a emplazar misiles de...




es.mdn.tv


----------



## Rovusthiano (11 Mar 2022)

La subida del precio minorista de los combustibles no tiene tanto que ver con la guerra como con los impuestos que llevan, que van a porcentaje en lugar de ser X céntimos por litro, Cuando hay problemas hacen subir todavía más el precio.


----------



## Von Rudel (11 Mar 2022)

pues no te digo nada si nos cortan el petroleó eso si, Ana Maria Botin contribuye bajando la calefacion a 17 grados.


----------



## Rovusthiano (11 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _*Una noche histórica en Versalles. Después de cinco horas de acaloradas discusiones, los líderes de la UE dijeron sí a la eurointegración de Ucrania. El proceso comenzó. Ahora depende de nosotros y de los ucranianos lograrlo rápido. La heroica nación ucraniana merece saber que son bienvenidos en la UE.*_



¿Un pavo que se llama Gitanas Nauseadan y los progres no lo meten en la cárcel por "rasista"? Sorprendido me hallo.


----------



## visaman (11 Mar 2022)

id poniendo diseños de la futura cartilla de racionamiento que por cierto es un invento español


----------



## visaman (11 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *"El problema es que conozco muy bien a estas personas", dijo la periodista María Baronova tras abandonar Russia Today, medio propagandístico del gobierno de Putin*
> 
> 
> *"No renunciaría a mi trabajo si creyera que vamos a estar vivos muchos años", declaró en una entrevista a Fox News*



es rubia natural creo


----------



## Magick (11 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> id poniendo diseños de la futura cartilla de racionamiento que por cierto es un invento español


----------



## Casino (11 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> id poniendo diseños de la futura cartilla de racionamiento que por cierto es un invento español




¿cuándo se inventó? danos detalles hombre que parecéis el ministerio de defensa putiniano


----------



## arriondas (11 Mar 2022)

Como esto dure más de la cuenta, ya verás como muchos en Europa comienzan a decir "qué cojones se nos ha perdido por alli", "me cago en la madre que parió al Zelensky", "que se rindan de una puta vez", "que levanten las sanciones a Rusia"... Claro, es muy fácil hacer campaña con lo de los demás, pero cuando te tocan lo tuyo... A la mierda las palomitas de la paz y las banderitas, y los colorines en los edificios públicos. Que hay que comer y todo eso, y las facturas no se pagan solas.


----------



## DasLicht (11 Mar 2022)

vermer dijo:


> Hoy he leído algunos textos que me han hec ho pensar que hay un tufillo a tongo.
> 
> *En eesta guerra ganan todos.....menos los ucranianos, los soldados rusos, los pobres y quienes pierdan su empleo en cualquier parte . También los ciudadanos de a pie saldremos empobrecidos. . * Pero ¿a quién cojones le importan estos desgraciados perdedores?¿a Putin, al pederasta Biden, a Zelensky el payaso, a Johnson, a Perro Sánchez, a Borrell, Ursula van pollen, Crispín Lagater, Bobama, Clintorris, Rockefeller, los Rothchild, a Xi jin pi, a la progr-hez de Holliwood, a Gol Estrit, a la CIA, el mosad o James Bond,etc, etc, etc?
> 
> ...



No sé hasta que punto llega el circo.




Lo que tengo claro es que por profecía, van a reventar la economía.. y en un momento en concreto antes de 5 años deben pactar o ceder tanto Rusia como China ante los EEUU y el Vaticano, dando lugar al establecimiento total del gobierno mundial. Y poco después persecución de los cristianos que guarden la ley de éxodo-20.

Todos los bandos son malvados, aunque EEUU y el Vaticano son lo peor. Los que están moviendo todo para en su momento ir contra el pueblo de Dios.


----------



## visaman (11 Mar 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> Que rara esta guerra!
> 
> Me metí a la bazofia de Badoo, busque chicas en Ucrania y para mi sorpresa, había un montón de chicas online e incluso, en ciudades que supuestamente “el tirano Putin” ha arrasado con bombas (Járkov, Kharkiv). Si la guerra fuera tan descarnada como dicen los medios, no se encontrarían chicas ucranianas en estos tugurios online...



pon capturas de pantalla si eso


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (11 Mar 2022)

⚡ Somewhere in Ukraine, the Nazis attacked the Orthodox going to pray in the church


Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## arriondas (11 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> No te preocupes por esas cosas, hombre. Se te ve un poco nerviosa a tí también , todo el día preocupada por la población europea. Lo que te tiene que preocupar es que Ucrania siga recibiendo un flujo constante de armas antitanque. Eso sí es importante.



Soy un tío... Claro que me preocupa, soy español, tengo familia. Y la gente lo va a pasar mal.

Esas armas antitanque acabarán en manos de las repúblicas del Donbass, en Etiopía, o sabe Dios...


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (11 Mar 2022)

DasLicht dijo:


> No sé hasta que punto llega el circo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 978224
> 
> ...




Que no falten las magufadas, las cartitas del juego "iluminati", no podían faltar en el hilo.


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (11 Mar 2022)

Los nazis atacando a ancianos, a esos van a meter en la UE, a esos están dando armas

Limpiezas étnicas


----------



## kronopath (11 Mar 2022)

Desnazificacion de Ukrain dijo:


> Los nazis atacando a ancianos, a esos van a meter en la UE, a esos están dando armas
> 
> Limpiezas étnicas



Lo has visto en inter slava a q si


----------



## visaman (11 Mar 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Me suena que el pib por capita mas altas en Rusia (a parte de las capitales) estaba en las zonas mineras de Siberia, por raro que pareciera, me suena ver pib por capita por encima de los 30.000$.
> 
> Pero respecto a que no es posible permitir una Ucrania en la OTAN, mas que por la riqueza de la zona, esta en el tiempo de respuesta ante un ataque de la OTAN. Se supone que si alguien aprieta el "boton rojo", al adversario le da tiempo para apretar su boton rojo. Pero si el ataque comenzara desde Ucrania, habria riesgo de no poder tener tiempo de reacion y entonces se pierde la garantia de poder responder a un ataque masivo con armamento nuclear.
> 
> ...



y si ahora los rusos tienen la forma de destruir al enemigo antes de que pueda apretar el botón rojo?


----------



## John Nash (11 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> La UE a acordado meter en la organización (cuando se pueda...que hay lista de espera) los restos de Ucrania que dejen los rusos (si dejan algo...), "Lvov y cercanías", eso sí, en Versalles, en tan solemne reunión no han acordado nada de bloquear las importaciones rusas ni de dejar de comprarle gas a los "malvados" rusos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso no va a pasar. Rusia no va a permitir que lo que le ha costado recursos y sangre se entregue graciosamente a enemigos declarados.
La UE, teledirigida por los asesores otanianos, ha elegido el enfrentamiento y la guerra desafiando y ninguneando a una potencia nuclear. 
Acción reacción.


----------



## visaman (11 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿Os acordáis de la lira turca?
> 
> Ese país va a cambiar mucho este mismo año (a peor).



chatea con chortinas turcas y cuéntanos como esta el tema


----------



## visaman (11 Mar 2022)

Dula dijo:


> ¿Pero qué puñetero poder quiere arrogarse Putín sobre un país soberano? Putín no pinta en Ucrania nada, Ucrania será lo que quieran los ucranianos. Putín que haga y deshaga en su puto país, pero no en ningún otro.



no se, empiezo a notarte con miedito


----------



## damnun_infectum (11 Mar 2022)

Buenos días; perdón caso de haber sido publicado antes.

Esta mañana publicaba el Inmundo el siguiente titular, que he copiado al portapapeles, pero...curiosamente, ahora, en el enlace, no veo nada.









Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, noticias de última hora en directo | Biden: "Debemos esforzarnos por evitar la Tercera Guerra Mundial"


Los líderes de la UE, reunidos en Versalles, han manifestado su total apoyo a Ucrania pero rechazan la adhesión exprés del país a a Unión Europea, sie




www.elmundo.es


----------



## John Nash (11 Mar 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> Buenos días; perdón caso de haber sido publicado antes.
> 
> Esta mañana publicaba el Inmundo el siguiente titular, que he copiado al portapapeles, pero...curiosamente, ahora, en el enlace, no veo nada.
> 
> ...



O esto:

*Rusia ataca un instituto ucraniano que almacena un reactor nuclear experimental*
Aviones rusos han bombardeado un instituto en la ciudad ucraniana de *Jarkov* que alberga un reactor nuclear experimental y un albergue vecino está en llamas, ha informado un alto funcionario de Ucrania.

Anton Gerashchenko, asesor del ministro del Interior, dijo en una publicación en línea que el Instituto de Física y Tecnología contenía "fuentes de radiación utilizadas con fines científicos".






Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, noticias de última hora en directo | Biden: "Debemos esforzarnos por evitar la Tercera Guerra Mundial"


Los líderes de la UE, reunidos en Versalles, han manifestado su total apoyo a Ucrania pero rechazan la adhesión exprés del país a a Unión Europea, sie




www.elmundo.es





Si fuera en Iran, haría tiempo que Israel lo hubiera destruido.


----------



## vladimirovich (11 Mar 2022)

Putin esta descubriendo que el 80 % del presupuesto de defensa ruso de los ultimos 20 años se ha gastado en:

Saunas y Putas.
Viajes a Maldivas.
Apartamenros en Kensington.
Bemtleys.
Dom Perignon y Margaux.
Cuentas Off Shore en Chipre.
Zapatos italianos.
Etc...

Los gopnikis rusos en Ucrania estan cayendo como moscas y Xi ya esta mirando el mapa de Siberia como niño en el escaparate de una pasteleria.


----------



## John Nash (11 Mar 2022)

No somos nada. Y no cuento con nuestros mediocres y analfabetos gobernantes para abrir los ojos. Se dirigen al precipicio pidiendo paso y a toda leche.


----------



## arriondas (11 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> En línea con esto.
> 
> *Macron, "preocupado y pesimista", pide a Europa prepararse para lo peor*
> 
> ...



No tiene por qué ser necesariamente una guerra, ojo. Lo estamos viendo ahora mismo.

Si quieren desescalar, los mandatarios europeos lo tienen muy fácil. Basta con decirle a Zelensky que se rinda, que se acabó la fiesta. Después, levantar todas las sanciones a Rusia, desde los deportistas al espacio aéreo. Si no lo hacen, es porque no quieren. Así de simple. Que no me venga con milongas el Macron ese, porque no cuela.


----------



## visaman (11 Mar 2022)

Bubi dijo:


> Putin está un tanto cansado del frances llorón y pesado que corre a la prensa cada vez que le llama
> 
> el primer ministro de israel o con el canciller alemán ha tenido conversaciones y estos no han salido por la tele a hacer el mongue
> 
> ...



energéticamente Francia no lo tiene muy mal tiene muchas nucleares


----------



## crocodile (11 Mar 2022)

Fuerza aérea rusa bombardea aeropuerto de Ivano Frankovski no lejos de la frontera polaca, posiblemente para evitar el envío de armas a los ukronazis.


----------



## John Nash (11 Mar 2022)

Goldman Sachs anuncia el cierre de su negocio en Rusia


El primer banco de Wall Street, Goldman Sachs, ha anunciado que deja de operar en Rusia en respuesta a la invasión de Ucrania. El cierre del negocio de la entidad en el




www.lavanguardia.com





Amen.


----------



## arriondas (11 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Cálmate y trata de ser positiva. Si el precio del combustible afecta a la actividad económica pues bajarán los impuestos a la gasolina. También hay que pensar en las oportunidades que ofrece para acelerar la transición hacia la renovables y la movilidad eléctrica. Y si no, siempre nos podremos consolar pensando que no estamos tan mal como los orcorrusos.



No van a bajarlos, España esta llena de chiringuitos.

Y las renovables son un timo (el hidrógeno verde como máximo exponente de esa estafa), en este foro ya se ha hablado mucho de ese asunto. Todo sería mucho más caro, con lo que ello conlleva.


----------



## John Nash (11 Mar 2022)

Alemania reactiva plantas de carbón ante el riesgo de falta de suministro energético


Mientras Alemania lleva a cabo el cierre de sus últimos reactores nucleares, reactiva las viejas centrales de carbón para garantizar la seguridad del suministro eléctrico en medio de las amenazas por parte del Kremlin de cerrar el grifo del gas.



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (11 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Cálmate y trata de ser positiva. Si el precio del combustible afecta a la actividad económica pues bajarán los impuestos a la gasolina. También hay que pensar en las oportunidades que ofrece para acelerar la transición hacia la renovables y la movilidad eléctrica. Y si no, siempre nos podremos consolar pensando que no estamos tan mal como los orcorrusos.



Claro, claro, con un costo de la electricidad por las nubes, no solo han subido los combustibles...


----------



## visaman (11 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



minuto resultado y situación en Suecia, por cierto a que follas mas


----------



## coscorron (11 Mar 2022)

pgas dijo:


> no hace falta imaginarlo, marrano de la pampa
> 
> eso es lo que hace la escoria sionazi a diario desde hace un siglo, matar y robar en Palestina
> 
> ...



Saltandose a la torera todo tipo de tratados internacionales incluyendo algunos firmados y propuestos por ellos mismos, construyendo asentamientos que ya deberían estar desamantelados, ocupando territorios de otros países y robandoles el agua, bombardeando territorios de países soberanos, imponiendo un apartheid de facto sobre la población palestina, construyendo un muro más alta que el de Trump a lo largo de su frontera pero a estos si les invitan a Eurovision ... a lo más alguna menistra de algún país se pone un pañuelo palestino en las quedadas para fumar porros o alguna mani y ya ... Nadie les sanciona, nadie les corta el suministro de armas ni tecnología y por supuesto nadie les bombardea y eso a pesar de que ocupan territorio que no es suyo desde hace mas de cuarenta años y bloqueando toda posibilidad de desarrollo a Cisjornadia con sus asentamientos (el subdesarrollo mata). Si Europa se involucra en Ucrania no es para salvar ucranianos y llevarles la libertad sino para ablandar a los rusos que llevan ya un par de decadas jodiendoles los negocios que quieren hacer y no van a intentar nuevos negocios si los rusos amenazan con joderlo ... La UE y OTAN pueden ir de lo que quieren pero lo de defensores de la democracia sólo se lo creen los tontos.


----------



## crocodile (11 Mar 2022)

⚡On the morning of March 11, high-precision long-range weapons attacked the military infrastructure of Ukraine. Military airfields in Lutsk and Ivano-Frankivsk disabled - Russian Defense Ministry


----------



## visaman (11 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Esto es, letra por letra, lo que Jarella anunció en el Foro hace una semana atrás !!
> 
> Tuvimos una primicia de la puta madre... y unos cuántos animales se dieron el lujo de insultarla.



que la estarán haciendo en la cárcel secreta de la CIA pobre


----------



## mazuste (11 Mar 2022)

Una constatación histórica: contra un gobierno fascista, no puedes mostrarte y gritar "Libertad".
Perecerás.
La forma de gritar Libertad frente a un gobierno fascista es apoyar su derrocamiento armado.
Que los dispuestos destruyan el gobierno.


----------



## Simo Hayha (11 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No tiene por qué ser necesariamente una guerra, ojo. Lo estamos viendo ahora mismo.
> 
> Si quieren desescalar, los mandatarios europeos lo tienen muy fácil. Basta con decirle a Zelensky que se rinda, que se acabó la fiesta. Después, levantar todas las sanciones a Rusia, desde los deportistas al espacio aéreo. Si no lo hacen, es porque no quieren. Así de simple. Que no me venga con milongas el Macron ese, porque no cuela.



Yo te entiendo, pero coordinar a los mandatarios europeos lleva tiempo. Lo más rápido y efectivo para desescalar sería que putin diese la orden de retirar sus orconazis de Ucrania.

Tampoco veo lo de rendirse Zelensky. Aunque él se rindiese el pueblo seguiría luchando contra la agresión rusa y por su libertad. Yo lo haría.

Mira, el escenario más probable es el siguiente: una guerra encronizada con decenas de miles de muertos rusos. Un sinparar de sanciones a rusia para que el orcorruso medio se pregunte qué cojones está pasando. Dos puntos más de inflacción en Europa que serán vistos por la población como un mal menor en la lucha contra en nazismo ruso,


----------



## visaman (11 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *OJO, LA GASOLINA 98 BAJA POR PRIMERA VEZ, HOY 11 DE MARZO (DE MOMENTO)*
> 
> El diésel y la 95 siguen subiendo.
> 
> ...



le han dicho que o manda petróleo y gas o le van aponer dos velas negras y claro se ha acojonado


----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

Nunca aprendimos a odiar


Artículo Original: Yulia Andrienko / Komsomolskaya Pravda Cada día de las últimas tres semanas ha sido similar al anterior: levantarme pronto por la mañana, llamar a los amigos de las zonas del fre…




slavyangrad.es











Nunca aprendimos a odiar


11/03/2022

Artículo Original: Yulia Andrienko / Komsomolskaya Pravda 


Cada día de las últimas tres semanas ha sido similar al anterior: levantarme pronto por la mañana, llamar a los amigos de las zonas del frente de Donetsk para comprobar si todos seguían vivos, un desayuno rápido con mi hija y un viaje con los voluntarios a las zonas bombardeadas. Llevamos paquetes de comida, no solo aburridos paquetes de cereales y carne en lata. “Además de cereales, pasta, aceite de girasol y carne en lata, hay pollo, salchichas e incluso té dulce”, dice el voluntario Andrey Lysenko, que lleva ayudando en las _zonas rojas_ desde 2014.

Recuerdo una anécdota de un hombre sin hogar que se acercó a pedir ayuda para una tarta. Para nuestra sorpresa, contestó que era su cumpleaños. Donde vamos no hay tiempo para tartas. Las personas pasan días en sótanos y no les espera nada bueno en la superficie: no hay electricidad, agua corriente ni calefacción y las viviendas están muy dañadas. Hace tiempo que las tiendas están cerradas. Estas personas lloran, agradecen y besan a los voluntarios. Y esta es mi única posibilidad de hacer trabajo periodístico: venir aquí y ver las cosas con mis propios ojos.

Llegamos a Yasnoe (sí, tenemos nombres así de bonitos para los pueblos, incluso tenemos Veseloe y Schastie [felicidad]) apenas quince minutos después de un bombardeo ucraniano. Tuvimos que distribuir la ayuda en los sótanos: la localidad está cerca de Dokuchaevsk y las bombas vuelan desde Ucrania con regularidad. Mayores, mujeres y niños, ellos son los que viven en el refugio. Estaban sentados ahí, vestidos de arriba abajo escuchando las bombas ucranianas destruyendo sus viviendas hasta los cimientos. Hace tiempo que no hay luz ni agua en esas casas.

Cuando ya nos marchábamos del pueblo, vimos el cuerpo de una mujer. Parece que salió en busca de agua, había un cubo cerca de ella. El agua derramada se mezclaba con la sangre. Todo a su alrededor estaba fragmentado por la metralla, incluso el cemento.

La muerte está por todas partes aquí. Al volver, abro internet para ver que Donetsk ha sido bombardeada cerca del centro. Concretamente, el centro de negocios Severny, la creación del hijo de Yanukovich. Ha habido bajas.

“No debes tener miedo, el miedo destruye. En cuanto comienza la confusión, es el final”, me dice por la tarde la rockera Yulia Chicherina. Me quedo en silencio, no sé si la mujer que iba a por agua en la extinta Yasnoe o las personas que han muerto hoy en Donetsk tenían miedo. Las normas no funcionan aquí. De lo contrario, solo morirían las ratas y los cobardes. No queda nadie así en Donetsk. Por supuesto, estos ocho años no han hecho mucho daño. Pero la fuerza sale de alguna parte: hay personas que recaudan dinero para el frente, otros organizan comidas gratis para los pobres y todos están al límite haciendo lo que pueden.

Algunos son médicos. Acompañamos a Yulia Chicherina en una visita a los hospitales de Donetsk para apoyar a los médicos que trabajan a destajo. Acudimos al patriarca de la medicina de Donetsk, Emil Fistal, de 83 años. Es difícil hacer una lista de todos sus títulos, pero estos son los principales: director del Instituto Gusak de Emergencia y Cirugía Reconstructiva, director del Departamento de Quemados, director del Departamento de Cirugía Plástica de nuestra Universidad Médica. Sus amigos y conocidos bromean: Emil es el único en cientos de kilómetros. Hoy no abandona las cuatro paredes del hospital, donde a diario llegan heridos.

Yulia actúa frente a los heridos en una escena que recuerda a las imágenes de las viejas películas de guerra. Jóvenes sin brazos o piernas yacen en las camas. Hay enfermeras entre las camas. Solo los teléfonos con los que graban el concierto recuerdan que todo está ocurriendo en el presente. Veo que a Fistal le tiemblan las manos y se seca las lágrimas.

“Lo que los soldados ucranianos han hecho en las zonas ocupadas tendrá que ser investigado durante mucho tiempo. Recuerdo que en una de las llegadas encontré pelos largos de mujer que salían de la tierra”, afirma Gennady, un soldado de la RPD herido. Puedes ir a los _ucros_, están en la siguiente sala”.

Efectivamente, al otro lado de la pared. Dos heridos con pretenciosos tatuajes en manos casi de niños. Tienen 23 y 24 años. Uno es de Slavyansk y el otro de Severodonetsk. Ambos han luchado por contrato en el Ejército Ucraniano. Es decir, contra nosotros. No son de Dnipro, ni de Jmelnitsky. Son de Donbass. Uno es de la heroica Slavyansk, cerca de donde yo misma estudié una vez. Tenían 16 años en 2014 y sus padres posiblemente fueron a votar en el referéndum del 11 de mayo a favor de las Repúblicas.

Y aquí están, sentados como nosotros: con dos manos, dos piernas y el mismo idioma. No son los _fritz_ de la Gran Guerra Patria. Uno incluso había visitado Donetsk antes de la guerra, no hace falta llevarle, como a los occidentales, por las calles explicándole dónde ha llegado. Delante de él hay un plato de sopa y pan, la comida del hospital. Tienen hambre igual que nosotros. Tienen la misma sangre roja en los vendajes. Vinieron a matarnos y ahora los médicos de Donetsk les tratan, dicen, con una actitud adecuada.

*Nunca aprendimos a odiar*

¿Cuándo nos ocurrió a todos nosotros esta desgracia? ¿Cómo pudo ocurrir y que ni siquiera nos diéramos cuenta? Puede que fueran ellos los que dispararon ayer a la mujer de Yasnoe. Pero no fueron los prisioneros los que me impresionaron, sino lo que sentí por ellos.

¿Por qué no había en mí odio y ansia de sangre? Al fin y al cabo, tenía todo el derecho a sentirlo. Al fin y al cabo, salí andando, solo con una pequeña bolsa y para siempre de mi Avdeevka natal en 2014, con la ciudad llena de cristales rotos tras una noche de bombardeo. Y fui yo, quien con las uñas ensangrentadas, arrancó el papel de la pared de un apartamento ajeno y mal cuidado en el que mi familia viviría en Donetsk. Y aquí estoy otra vez esperando para entregar ayuda humanitaria en forma de latas de sardinas a personas desplazadas, algo por lo que yo, que hace meses que no he cobrado por mi trabajo, tengo que aguantar horas de frío. Y otra vez más, yo, que estuve a punto de morir en el ataque contra un autobús en Boss, vuelvo a escuchar cómo las ventanas retumban con las explosiones y mi hija tiembla de miedo agarrándose a mí. Tengo todo el derecho a odiar a esos y otros chicos. Pero en lugar de eso me pregunto por qué los nuestros nos destruyen. ¿O es que no somos lo mismo?

*¿Por qué llevamos ocho años esperando?*

Al día siguiente vamos a Talakovka, un pequeño pueblo al sur de la RPD que la República ha recuperado ocho años después. Incluso desde la carretera se puede ver el humo negro sobre Mariupol.

Por primera vez, cruzo el viejo puesto de control ucraniano Gnutovo-Pischevik, con búnkeres destruidos, construcciones marcadas por las bombas e inscripciones en ucraniano. ¿Qué sentí? El sabor del ambientador que el volutario usa porque fuma demasiado, así que abro la ventana de mi lado. Un punzante olor me golpea en la cara. Me doy cuenta de estar cruzando una línea de paso, una de las miles que han cortado Donbass como un cable desde 2014. Todo lo que estaba al otro lado de esas líneas parecía algo como Marte o la Luna.

Es un pueblo del sur de la RPD que nunca había visitado. Ni siquiera había oído su nombre. Pero ahora siempre estará en mi memoria. Pasamos junto a un campo verde de trigo en el que hay algunos círculos negros aquí y allí: restos de las caóticas _llegadas_ (¿Cuál es el objetivo de bombardear el trigo?) y el héroe _Baikal_, que nos acompaña, ríe: “Bueno, también nos han dejado el trabajo de recolectar”.

Hay coches dados la vuelta que Ucrania tomó de la población para hacer barricadas, viviendas destruidas, una iglesia dañada, restos de un proyectil y personas mayores empujando carros por la carretera. “¿Por qué habéis tardado ocho años? ¿Por qué habéis permitido que estos reptiles se hagan con nuestra tierra?”, me pregunta la gente, a la que no sé qué contestar. Es imposible hablar de táctica y estrategia aquí, entre las ruinas y proyectiles en el asfalto.

Los residentes del pueblo me suplican que contacte con su familiares para decirles que están vivos. Sacan hojas en las que apuntan sus números. No hay comunicaciones en la ciudad, como no hay electricidad, gas, agua caliente o calefacción. Pero la población que ha salido de los sótanos por primera vez en días está preocupada por sus familiares en Kiev, Járkov o Dnipropetrovsk.

Es un placer especial contar a gente que no conozco que sus familiares están bien. Siempre me sentiré culpable por haber escrito de forma incorrecta uno de los números, al que le faltaba un dígito. Ni el método de la selección ni la búsqueda de la persona en las redes sociales dieron resultado. Pero aprovecharé la oportunidad: Alexander Voloshin, de Dnipropetrovsk, tu madre está viva en el pueblo de Talakovka.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Situación operativa de Mariupol. Sobre las 6 am España.


----------



## visaman (11 Mar 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Venga no me digas que no TELAFO...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



en esta tiene cara de muy golfa


----------



## arriondas (11 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Yo te entiendo, pero coordinar a los mandatarios europeos lleva tiempo. Lo más rápido y efectivo para desescalar sería que putin diese la orden de retirar sus orconazis de Ucrania.
> 
> Tampoco veo lo de rendirse Zelensky. Aunque él se rindiese el pueblo seguiría luchando contra la agresión rusa y por su libertad. Yo lo haría.
> 
> Mira, el escenario más probable es el siguiente: una guerra encronizada con decenas de miles de muertos rusos. Un sinparar de sanciones a rusia para que el orcorruso medio se pregunte qué cojones está pasando. Dos puntos más de inflacción en Europa que serán vistos por la población como un mal menor en la lucha contra en nazismo ruso,



Pensamiento ilusorio en estado puro. Para manipular, también hay que saber hacerlo bien. Como todo en la vida.


----------



## visaman (11 Mar 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> He estado pensando que seria una buena idea repoblar la españa vacia con ucranianas , mucho mejor que los moros de mierda "menas" de 40 palos.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 978118


----------



## afiestas (11 Mar 2022)

Seguimos para bingo...






Enviado desde mi SM-N986B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Golpe táctico en el donbass. Los ruskis informan que Volnovakha ha sido completamente limpiada.


----------



## John Nash (11 Mar 2022)

El bloqueo de 500 plantas solares en Valencia da alas al precio de la luz


La patronal valenciana de renovables reclama a la Administración que "deje de marear la perdiz" y agilice los permisos




www.levante-emv.com











Buscando alternativas a la dependencia de petroleo y gas.
No hay alternativas posibles cuando gobierna una mafia que se forra con precios altos especulativos.


----------



## Casino (11 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> ¿cuándo se inventó? danos detalles hombre que parecéis el ministerio de defensa putiniano




Como Vd. ignora convenientemente las preguntas le menciono para que demuestre que las cartillas de racionamiento son un invento español

@visaman 
¿o lo que suelta son meros inventos suyos? ¿solo ese o todos los demás también?




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Mar 2022)

Poco a poco y bombazo a bombazo…van quedando menos mercenarios del otanfato…


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Bombardeos en Dnieper. La gente busca refugio en el metro


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Golpe táctico en el donbass. Los ruskis informan que Volnovakha ha sido completamente limpiada.



¿ enlace ?


----------



## Simo Hayha (11 Mar 2022)

A ver, calmaos todas!
Esto va para muuuyy largo. No podemos estar esperando todo el día a que Zelensky se rinda ya a rusia para que no suban de precio los doritos. Sería un sinvivir. Os recomiendo tranquilidad, buenos alimentos y sentarse a disfrutar de los vídeos de convoyes rusos destruidos por los ucranianos.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

En la TV Estatal Rusa se empiezan a escuchar voces criticas ya. Empiezan a comparar con Afganistan.









Ukraine war: Guests on Russian state TV defy Kremlin crackdown


Putin's war on freedom of expression in Russia appeared to be fraying at the edges on Thursday after guests on Kremlin-backed TV defied Moscow and openly criticised the brutal war in Ukraine.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Casino (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Golpe táctico en el donbass. Los ruskis informan que Volnovakha ha sido completamente limpiada.





¿Entonces los putinianos ya tienen casi completo el Donetsk?
Es un gran avance ¿verdad?. Si le alegra esto es que las cosas van cada vez más negras para los invasores.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> ¿ enlace ?



Lo cojo de canales de Telegram. Si te interesa te los paso.


----------



## computer_malfuction (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## John Nash (11 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> En la TV Estatal Rusa se empiezan a escuchar voces criticas ya. Empiezan a comparar con Afganistan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Consecuencias de aquello:


----------



## Jahco81 (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Lo cojo de canales de Telegram. Si te interesa te los paso.



Si por favor


----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

__





The GRU has exposed dangerous Ukrainian plans | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is





El GRU ha sacado a la luz peligrosos planes ucranianos


(Trad. DeepL)
10/03/2022

por *Batko Milacic* 


Durante su sesión informativa diaria a primera hora del 9 de marzo, el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, el general Igor Konashenkov, dijo que las tropas rusas se habían incautado de documentos que confirmaban los planes de Kiev para atacar a las autoproclamadas Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk en Donbass. Esto significa que la invasión rusa de Ucrania es en realidad un ataque preventivo que pretende ser un medio de autoprotección ante un inminente ataque del enemigo. Muchos medios de comunicación occidentales se han apresurado a tachar esta noticia de falsa. Sin embargo, es muy probable que lo que dijo Konashenkov sea cierto, aunque el Kremlin, como siempre, no revele toda la verdad.

En contraste con las declaraciones que hacen los políticos ucranianos cada hora sobre las numerosas víctimas, el heroísmo del ejército y las ciudades liberadas del "agresor", la información que proviene de los militares rusos está cuidadosamente medida. Las sesiones informativas diarias de Igor Konashenkov se limitan a cinco minutos por la mañana y otros tantos por la tarde. Hasta hace muy poco, los reporteros rusos no llegaron a la zona de combate, pero en un número muy limitado y aportando poca o ninguna información fresca sobre lo que está ocurriendo allí. Sin embargo, los rusos no están contando ninguna historia sobre unos míticos pilotos que derriban cinco aviones de guerra enemigos cada día. Tampoco muestran imágenes de soldados ucranianos capturados siendo "intimidados" por sus captores rusos, ni hacen informes jactanciosos sobre que los rusos han tomado una y otra vez una misma ciudad. Mientras el ejército ruso avanza lenta pero constantemente hacia el interior del territorio ucraniano, Kiev intenta destruirlo en Internet. En cuanto a las declaraciones de los representantes militares rusos, se puede confiar en ellas, simplemente porque al final se confirman.

*Al hablar de la intervención, Konashenkov dijo que los militares rusos habían obtenido una orden escrita emitida por el comandante de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania, el Cnel. Nikolai Balan, para preparar una ofensiva militar contra las repúblicas del Donbass en marzo de 2022. Añadió que el documento secreto había caído en manos de los militares rusos tras la toma de la sede de la 4ª brigada operativa de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania. Konashenkov también confirmó la autenticidad de la orden, incluida la firma personal de Nikolai Balan. Es muy poco probable que el ejército ruso publique una falsificación que puede ser fácilmente refutada. Además, los planes de Kiev están confirmados indirectamente por muchas personas.*

En primer lugar, la ofensiva rusa tiene como objetivo rodear a las fuerzas ucranianas en Donetsk, lo que demuestra claramente el alto grado de su preparación para el combate y su equipamiento. Al mismo tiempo, las tropas rusas rompieron fácilmente las defensas ucranianas en otros lugares, llegando a los suburbios de la capital ucraniana y rodeando la segunda ciudad más grande del país, Kharkov. Se plantea la cuestión de por qué los ucranianos concentraron una poderosa fuerza cerca de las repúblicas del Donbass en lugar de bloquear inmediatamente todas las direcciones peligrosas para obligar a los rusos a librar agotadoras batallas a lo largo de la frontera. Después de todo, las fuerzas ucranianas acumuladas en Donetsk podrían ser fácilmente rodeadas y destruidas en cuestión de pocos días, tras lo cual las tropas rusas se reagruparían y atacarían el centro de Ucrania. Por lo tanto, parece que el ejército ucraniano se estaba preparando realmente para atacar, ¿no es así?

Además, la facilidad con la que las fuerzas rusas lograron entrar a través de los estrechos istmos de Crimea apunta indirectamente a la ofensiva planeada por Kiev en Donbass y a la rápida toma de pueblos que son clave para garantizar la seguridad de la península de Crimea. De hecho, los ucranianos no aseguraron la dirección de Crimea, aparentemente esperando que Rusia sólo se involucrara en el conflicto en Donbass, donde sufriría grandes pérdidas.

Otra cuestión es cuándo exactamente los rusos obtuvieron pruebas directas de la planeada invasión ucraniana. El nivel de preparación para el combate del ejército ucraniano es muy alto, lo que significa que eran plenamente capaces de garantizar la protección física de los documentos secretos que deben ser destruidos siempre que haya algún riesgo de que puedan caer en manos del enemigo. Sin embargo, el problema es que el ejército ucraniano está muy corrompido y muchos oficiales simpatizan secretamente con Rusia. Por lo tanto, una copia de la directiva de alto secreto bien podría haber llegado a manos de la inteligencia militar rusa ya el 23 de enero, justo un día después de su firma, y todo este tiempo simplemente se había mantenido a la espera de ver la luz del día. Como resultado, el destino de Donetsk, que, según los militares rusos, debía convertirse en el escenario de las batallas más encarnizadas, acabó siendo Mariupol y Kharkov.

La gran pregunta ahora es cómo va a refutar Kiev la autenticidad de la orden ultrasecreta que acaba de demostrar Moscú. Bueno, la gente que apoya incondicionalmente cualquier cosa que digan o hagan las actuales autoridades ucranianas seguramente ignorará cualquier prueba en contrario. Sin embargo, los que buscan una imagen objetiva de lo que está sucediendo tendrán muchas preguntas para Zelensky y su equipo, ¡preguntas que no tienen prisa por responder!


----------



## computer_malfuction (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## computer_malfuction (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Egam (11 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> energéticamente Francia no lo tiene muy mal tiene muchas nucleares



Y el combustible???


----------



## Casino (11 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Pensamiento ilusorio en estado puro. Para manipular, también hay que saber hacerlo bien. Como todo en la vida.





En cambio estar todo el puto día hablando de nukes y que nos van a caer pepinos atómicos es un pensamiento objetivo y es una manipulación extremadamente sutil y profesional.

Los follaputines sois la risa. 




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## mazuste (11 Mar 2022)

El mas grande bombardeo mediático de la historia en el planeta, demuestra que occidente
tiene una poderosa arma de envenenamiento de masas para deformar la realidad existente.
Esta maquinaria de falsificación de la realidad es el único poder real que tiene EEUU,
porque ya están acabados económica y militarmente.
Ya vamos descubriendo el por qué los alemanes aceptaban tan alegremente el nazismo.


----------



## Impresionante (11 Mar 2022)

. Russia analyst questions effectiveness of sanctions against Russia


----------



## crocodile (11 Mar 2022)

A ver follayankees, veo que sois bravos luchadores por USA/OTAN, que, os mola pagar 2 eur por litro de gasolina ?, os mola ver como paran las fabricas?, como sube la alimentación brutalmente ? , como nos vamos al carajo ?, ejjjjj que rusos malos y yankees buenos, stop Putin, dentro de 2 meses volvemos a hablar que a lo mejor estais suplicando que quiten las sanciones a Rusia para poder comer.
Todo sea porque se joda Europa y vuestros yankees de mierda se forren, verdad endofobos ? Sois traidores de la peor calaña.


----------



## visaman (11 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Mirad, os voy a decir algo que va a definir nuestro futuro a medio plazo: Los rusos están acostumbrados a vivir como rusos, nosotros vamos a aguantar no más de algunas semanas.
> 
> Creo que sobre esto rota la situación. Rusia se ha suicidado, pero nosotros ya estamos muertos y aún no lo sabemos.



amplíalo píntanos el negro panorama en toda su desolación, asi vamos mentalizándonos


----------



## computer_malfuction (11 Mar 2022)

Rusia y Ucrania: Facebook permitirá mensajes de odio contra soldados rusos y Putin


La compañía liderada por Mark Zuckerberg cambiará su política de incitación al odio en algunos países.



www.radioformula.com.mx


----------



## Trajanillo (11 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Lo siguiente es declararles la guerra, guarden este post....

Alguien ha perdido la cabeza en occidente...


----------



## Impresionante (11 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>




Zelensky dijo que en contra los ucranianos "recibirá la respuesta de sanciones más severas".


----------



## John Nash (11 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> A ver follayankees, veo que sois bravos luchadores por USA/OTAN, que, os mola pagar 2 eur por litro de gasolina ?, os mola ver como paran las fabricas?, como sube la alimentación brutalmente ? , como nos vamos al carajo ?, ejjjjj que rusos malos y yankees buenos, stop Putin, dentro de 2 meses volvemos a hablar que a lo mejor estais suplicando que quiten las sanciones a Rusia para poder comer.
> Todo sea porque se joda Eurooa y vuestros yankees de muerda se forren, verdad endofobos ? Sois traidores de la peor calaña.



No te cabrees con la chusma sin conciencia de clase. Los arquitectos del desastre no leen los foros.
Ni siquiera creo que esté en Hispanistán. En Francia veo la misma retórica.


----------



## visaman (11 Mar 2022)

cual es la dieta de subsistencia típica rusa?


----------



## coscorron (11 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Cálmate y trata de ser positiva. Si el precio del combustible afecta a la actividad económica pues bajarán los impuestos a la gasolina. También hay que pensar en las oportunidades que ofrece para acelerar la transición hacia la renovables y la movilidad eléctrica. Y si no, siempre nos podremos consolar pensando que no estamos tan mal como los orcorrusos.



Te falta mucha visión y muchas tablas. El precio de la gasolina y la electricidad les preocupara cuando la gente salga a las calle mientras tanto harán el paripe como lo llevan haciendo un año. El cuento de la reducción de la dependencia energetica y la inversión en renovables lo llevan contando, como el de calentamiento global, desde los años ochenta y los resultados son que la dependencia energetica es mayor que nunca y las emisiones también ... Y sabes porque?? Porque es eso, un cuento que cuentan a los niños pequeños para que se vayan a dormir. Aquí te dejo un cuento de mayores ...




A mi no me preocupa la democracia de Ucrania, no tengo ni claro que se merezcan el apoyo de nadie porque no se han comportado demasiado humanitariamente cuando se vieron vencedores en su propio país, y te aseguro que a la UE y a la OTAN tampoco les importa para nada. Ucrania es la oportunidad de quitarse de enmedio en el tablero internacional durante unos años a Rusia para después seguir con sus primaveras arabes y embargos a países del eje del mal con mayor tranquilidad y sabiendo que Rusia no acudirá al rescate y poco más. Solo los muy tontos se creen que aquí estamos hablando de valores o de democracia. Pase lo que pase en Ucrania veremos nuevos conflictos donde la OTAN de manera directa o indirecta tendrá más libertad de actuar y mejores resultados. Como ciudadano OTAN me interesa que mi bando sea el ganador a ver si me caen algunas migajas pero no soy tan ingenuo de pensar que esto lo hacen por valores humanos y por salvar la democracia. Parecemos nuevos.

Esa factura media de electricidad nunca volvera a ser 50 euros.


----------



## arriondas (11 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> En cambio estar todo el puto día hablando de nukes y que nos van a caer pepinos atómicos es un pensamiento objetivo y es una manipulación extremadamente sutil y profesional.
> 
> Los follaputines sois la risa.
> 
> ...



Me lo dice una cuenta durmiente. Vale, vale...


----------



## arriondas (11 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> A ver follayankees, veo que sois bravos luchadores por USA/OTAN, que, os mola pagar 2 eur por litro de gasolina ?, os mola ver como paran las fabricas?, como sube la alimentación brutalmente ? , como nos vamos al carajo ?, ejjjjj que rusos malos y yankees buenos, stop Putin, dentro de 2 meses volvemos a hablar que a lo mejor estais suplicando que quiten las sanciones a Rusia para poder comer.
> Todo sea porque se joda Eurooa y vuestros yankees de muerda se forren, verdad endofobos ? Sois traidores de la peor calaña.



Una de dos. O son unos necios que lo ven todo como si fuera un partido de fútbol (forofismo y maniqueísmo barato), o simplemente son intoxicadores a sueldo. Porque no se entiende que arrojen piedras a sus propias cristaleras de una forma tan burda.


----------



## Marco Porcio (11 Mar 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> LoLoL
> 
> Lo mejor ha sido como le ha arrancado la mascarilla de la cara al "follabozales"



Es que no falla, los proucros (que nada tenían que ver con ucrania de antes) de aquí son los mismos que ayer se pinchaban las 3 dosis y que aun siguen llevando la ffp2 a todas partes. Los mismos descerebrados que pedian vacuna obligatoria y que ahora piden que España se meta en una guerra con la que no tiene nada que ver. Que os dirán mañana y vosotros os lo creereis y empezareis a hacer proselitismo como cacatúas taradas? Espero que llevéis mascarilla guantes y visera de retrasado a la guerra, con eso y con las tres pacuñas no pasáis del primer día.


----------



## Simo Hayha (11 Mar 2022)

afiestas dijo:


> Seguimos para bingo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probablemente otra partida de los 1370 armas antitanque y 700.000 rifles de asalto que España se ha comprometido en enviar a Ucrania. Por lo visto nuestr ministra de defensa Margarita Robles no le tiene tanto miedo a putin como alguno de los agoreros que postean por aquí.

Tranquilidad y buenos alimentos, esa es la clave de todo.


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Mar 2022)

*1. Rusia prohíbe la exportación de una lista de 200 productos*

El gobierno de Vladimir Putin ha prohibido una lista de 200 productos hasta por lo menos finales de este año. La suspensión contempla equipos de telecomunicaciones, médicos, vehículos, productos eléctricos, otros forestales como la madera, y agrícolas, como el trigo, la cebada, el centeno y el maíz.

El ministerio de Economía de Rusia defendió la decisión alegando que eran “una respuesta lógica a las impuestas a su país”. Asegura que las sanciones eran “acciones hostiles”.

*2. Cumbre de líderes de la UE*

Este viernes vuelve a celebrarse la cumbre de líderes de la Unión Europea. Los inversores siguen pendientes de declaraciones en torno a perspectivas económicas tras los efectos de la guerra Rusia-Ucrania.

De momento, los Veintisiete han acordado aumentar sus inversiones en defensa y reducir la dependencia del petróleo y el gas rusos, sin perder de vista el suministro de alimentos.

*3. Las cripto, mixtas*

El sector de las criptomonedas se mueve de forma dispar este viernes. El Bitcoin cotiza en los 38.000 dólares y el Ethereum en los 2.500.

*4. Asia y Bolsa americana*

Signo negativo hoy en los principales índices asiáticos. El Nikkei baja un 1,9%. El Hang Seng de Hong Kong pierde un 1,4% y el Shanghai Composite se deja un 0,6%.

En cuanto a Wall Street, el mercado también terminó ayer en rojo. Destacan los cierres del S&P 500 (-0,4%), Nasdaq (-0,9%) y Dow Jones (-0,3%).


----------



## computer_malfuction (11 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> cual es la dieta de subsistencia típica rusa?



Vodka.No hace falta nada más.


----------



## coscorron (11 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No van a bajarlos, España esta llena de chiringuitos.
> 
> Y las renovables son un timo (el hidrógeno verde como máximo exponente de esa estafa), en este foro ya se ha hablado mucho de ese asunto. Todo sería mucho más caro, con lo que ello conlleva.



Si lo van a bajar .. Cuando la presión sea la suficiente y la gente empiece a quejarse en las calles o noten el descontento pero harán una bajada que dejará las cosas muy por encima de donde estaban originalmente pero para la gente será un alivio ... Los precios del año pasado ya los has visto para siempre y si, mucha inversión en renovables y tal y cual pero la realidad será que nunca volveras a tener una factura como las del año 2021 ...Pagaras el impuesto de guerra a EEUU en el precio del GNL... Esa será tu independencia energética.


----------



## visaman (11 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> 11 minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y a cuanto dice que venden lo del maletero?


----------



## computer_malfuction (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Casino (11 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Me lo dice una cuenta durmiente. Vale, vale...




LOL


Claro hombre, lo que Vd. diga. 
Nivelaso récord hasta entre los follaputines.

Disfrute del resultado de 50 años una doctrina económica ruinosa. Lo que estamos viendo no es otra cosa.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!.


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Mar 2022)

*SITUACIÓN LÍMITE EN GALICIA: AHORA LAS GASOLINERAS*


----------



## Impresionante (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## computer_malfuction (11 Mar 2022)

Kiev desata la 'guerra hidráulica'


Las fuerzas ucranianas habrían comenzado a inundar los terrenos al norte de la capital para frenar el avance de las tropas y blindados rusos




www.leonoticias.com


----------



## arriondas (11 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> LOL
> 
> 
> Claro hombre, lo que Vd. diga.
> ...



Aaaah, ya lo entiendo. Socialcomunismo malo y todo eso.


----------



## Honkler (11 Mar 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Venga no me digas que no TELAFO...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Melafo


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Jahco81 dijo:


> Si por favor











GREY ZONE


♠️MERCENARY COMMUNITY♠️	От Афганистана до Банистана Предложить контент на гарантиях полной анонимности, по рекламе или обратиться по иным вопросам – писать @greyzone_admin




t.me












Got News?


Главные экономические и финансовые события Написать нам: @GotNewsSupport_Bot Продам канал




t.me












ENTRE GUERRAS


Análisis de geopolítica y seguimiento de conflictos independiente. Nuestro Instagram/Web/Patrón y más: https://linktr.ee/entre_guerras




t.me












Балтология


Оперативно и остроумно о Балтийском регионе и не только. По всем вопросам https://t.me/VasGen14




t.me












Intel Slava Z


Intel slava is a Russian News aggregator who covers Conflicts/Geopolitics and urgent news from around the world. Funded by Putin, Russian ministry of defence, FSB, GRU and SVR




t.me












ВОЙНА [ Россия Украина Китай ]


По вопросам сотрудничества - @ARES_TJ Данный канал НЕ ПРИЗЫВАЕТ никого ни к каким действиям. ИНФОРМАЦИЯ в данном канале может быть неточная!




t.me












Стрелков Игорь Иванович


Это официальный канал Игоря Стрелкова Другие ресурсы:	https://t.me/iistrelkov	https://t.me/strelkov_vk	https://vk.com/iistrelkov	https://bastyon.com/igor_strelkov	https://www.brighteon.com/channels/igorstrelkov	https://www.tiktok.com/@strelkov_ii




t.me












ANNA-NEWS


Война нашими глазами. Фронтовое информационное агентство ANNA-News	Реклама - @recltg Сотрудничество - @ANContact @anna_news




t.me












Червонец Андрей 20ZZ


You can view and join @chervonec_001 right away.




t.me












Военный Осведомитель


Осведомлён - значит вооружён. По вопросам сотрудничества/рекламы - @dontig




t.me












Повёрнутые на Z войне


Предложка: @voenacher_zov_bot (если нет start, значит бот временно отключен)	Только по рекламе - @po_kaifu22 @RSOTM_Z16_BOT - дай информацию о ВСУ! Телеграм-канал паблика https://vk.com/voenacher - но теперь телеграм стал основным каналом.




t.me








__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot	Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект:	https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## MagicPep (11 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> A ver, calmaos todas!
> Esto va para muuuyy largo. No podemos estar esperando todo el día a que Zelensky se rinda ya a rusia para que no suban de precio los doritos. Sería un sinvivir. Os recomiendo tranquilidad, buenos alimentos y sentarse a disfrutar de los vídeos de convoyes rusos destruidos por los ucranianos.



y bajar la calefaccion, chicas!!!


----------



## vettonio (11 Mar 2022)

ASB ya venía denunciando las presiones que estaba sufriendo.

Una de las fuentes imparciales y que ha proporcionado informaciones de interés.

Cómo están cayendo las caretas. Hemos vivido en un carnaval permanente donde todos ibas disfrazados. 

Todos rasgándose la camisa durante años por la libertad de expresión y de prensa.

Han resultado que su modelo a seguir era Torquemada.

Hipocresía e indecencia.

@ASBMilitary

Cuenta suspendida
Twitter suspende las cuentas que incumplen las Reglas de Twitter. Más información


----------



## Honkler (11 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 978260



Libertad y tal, si si… por si había alguna duda de lo que realmente está pasando ante nuestras narices. Y que haya gente que no se de cuenta muestra el grado de estupidez humana


----------



## Simo Hayha (11 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Esa factura media de electricidad nunca volvera a ser 50 euros.



Sois unos cenizos, además de materialistas carentes de empatía. Solo os preocupa que no suban los doritos y las campurrianas... Yo creo que la sociedad española en general no es así, y están dispuestos a pagar las campurrianas un leuro más caras si ese es el coste de derrotar al nazismo ruso


----------



## Casino (11 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Aaaah, ya lo entiendo. Socialcomunismo malo y todo eso.




Esta "cuenta durmiente" le tiene a Vd. calado desde hace mucho.

Es Vd. un marxista aspirante a comisario político, en efecto. Pero sigue buscándose la vida en un país occidental capitalista. Márchese a un paraíso comunista y llévese a su familia también, no se comprende bien su absoluta falta de coherencia.

Pero continúe, háblenos de lo mal que lo vamos a pasar porque los ucranianos no se quieren rendir a su querido Putín.

Y si no le hacemos caso puede usar el argumento de los pepinos nucleares por enésima vez. Es un argumento objetivo y una manipulación sutil.



Vd. lo pase bien.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Mar 2022)

*Multitudinaria rogativa en Murcia con la Fuensanta y tres Cristos para que acaben la guerra y la covid*


----------



## Honkler (11 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El mas grande bombardeo mediático de la historia en el planeta, demuestra que occidente
> tiene una poderosa arma de envenenamiento de masas para deformar la realidad existente.
> Esta maquinaria de falsificación de la realidad es el único poder real que tiene EEUU,
> porque ya están acabados económica y militarmente.
> Ya vamos descubriendo el por qué los alemanes aceptaban tan alegremente el nazismo.



Tener que darte la razón… pero la tienes, coño.


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Mar 2022)

Harricana dijo:


> *¡Rusia encoge el dólar!*
> 
> 
> *Un barril que toca los 300 dólares cuando el eje Riyadh/Abu Dhabi ya no responde a las llamadas de Biden, Irán se niega a ser llevado a Viena y Venezuela muestra total indiferencia ante las ofertas falsas de Biden, eso significa que Rusia está triturando el dólar
> ...



La realidad es que los productores de gas y petroleo, con la excepcion de Iran y de los EEUU, al dia producen y extraen todo lo que pueden, estan practicamente al limite de su produccion maxima.

PD- A los yankies les interesa una guerra ucraniana larga, ellos estan en otro continente y su empatia con los europeos es cero !!!.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Explosiones en Lutsk.


----------



## computer_malfuction (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## six six six the number.. (11 Mar 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Es que no falla, los proucros (que nada tenían que ver con ucrania de antes) de aquí son los mismos que ayer se pinchaban las 3 dosis y que aun siguen llevando la ffp2 a todas partes. Los mismos descerebrados que pedian vacuna obligatoria y que ahora piden que España se meta en una guerra con la que no tiene nada que ver. Que os dirán mañana y vosotros os lo creereis y empezareis a hacer proselitismo como cacatúas taradas? Espero que llevéis mascarilla guantes y visera de retrasado a la guerra, con eso y con las tres pacuñas no pasáis del primer día.



Lo mismo hasta tienes razón y existe relación entre la tercera dosis y las ganas de guerra.









Putin anuncia que ha recibido una tercera dosis de la vacuna rusa contra el coronavirus


El presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, ha informado este domingo de que ha recibido una tercera dosis de...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Casino (11 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Sois unos cenizos, además de materialistas carentes de empatía. Solo os preocupa que no suban los doritos y las campurrianas... Yo creo que la sociedad española en general no es así, y están dispuestos a pagar las campurrianas un leuro más caras si ese es el coste de derrotar al nazismo ruso




Y a cuatro euros. 
El que no pueda pagarse las campurrianas que se vaya a un paraíso comunista. Que allí comen bizcocho de chocolate todos los días. Y de postre, helado.





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## computer_malfuction (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## arriondas (11 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> ASB ya venía denunciando las presiones que estaba sufriendo.
> 
> Una de las fuentes imparciales y que ha proporcionado informaciones de interés.
> 
> ...



Llevamos tres años viéndolo. A mí no me sorprende. Esa libertad esa una ilusión, un engaño. La gente cree que es libre. Pero no, no lo es.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Putin esta descubriendo que el 80 % del presupuesto de defensa ruso de los ultimos 20 años se ha gastado en:
> 
> Saunas y Putas.
> Viajes a Maldivas.
> ...



Esta descubriendo que cuando iba un presupuesto para cambiar los neumaticos de todos los BMR (esos que se han quedado tirados en Ucrania) Iban a la mansion del Shoigu ese y compañia.
Es lo que tienen los regimenes dictatoriales con personajes puestos a dedo y que nadie los tose.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (11 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Eso sí que derroye al enemigo: poner charos en zona conquistada.


----------



## Honkler (11 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Alemania reactiva plantas de carbón ante el riesgo de falta de suministro energético
> 
> 
> Mientras Alemania lleva a cabo el cierre de sus últimos reactores nucleares, reactiva las viejas centrales de carbón para garantizar la seguridad del suministro eléctrico en medio de las amenazas por parte del Kremlin de cerrar el grifo del gas.
> ...



Le va a dar un jamacuco a la tronada esa


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (11 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Putin esta descubriendo que el 80 % del presupuesto de defensa ruso de los ultimos 20 años se ha gastado en:
> 
> Saunas y Putas.
> Viajes a Maldivas.
> ...



Imagínate lo que vamos a encontrar en la UE, ahora que nos estamos dando cuenta que igual hace falta tener a punto los ejércitos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Mar 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Unas paginas atras hay un video filmando la reproduccion del video en la pantalla de un movil. Deben ir acojonaos con que no les pillen colgando cosas asi por internes...
> 
> 3 Vehiculos de policia que parecen como los que llevaria aqui la policia local de un pueblo, le vienen por detras, le cortan el paso, se le acercan, abren las puertas, el que abre la puerta se lleva un tiro del del SBU, otro "urbano" se asoma a la puerta por la que ha salido el disparo y parece que se lleva otro disparo  y al final se lian a dispararle al coche sin asomarse y ya se ve que se lo han cargado.
> 
> ...



Vaya masacre, lo han acribillado.


----------



## DCD (11 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> ASB ya venía denunciando las presiones que estaba sufriendo.
> 
> Una de las fuentes imparciales y que ha proporcionado informaciones de interés.
> 
> ...



Lo han cerrado por airear información sobre los laboratorios


----------



## Agilipollado (11 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Una de dos. O son unos necios que lo ven todo como si fuera un partido de fútbol (forofismo y maniqueísmo barato), o simplemente son intoxicadores a sueldo. Porque no se entiende que arrojen piedras a sus propias cristaleras de una forma tan burda.



No lo entiendo. A mi me la suda que los rusos destruyan Ucrania o que la OTAN nukee Rusia,. Yonsigo la guerra de manera neutral y sin empatia por ninguno de los bandos. Intento analizarlo desde un punto de vista militar.

A mi lo que me preocupa es mi vida, si la guerra me beneficia genial y si me jode, pues muy mal, al fin y al cabo ningun ucraniano ni ningun ruso me conoce y les suda mi vida, tanto como a mi las suyas.

Al final aprendes a base de ostias que la solidaridad y la generosidad simplemente te hacen debil e idiota y todos se aprovechan de ti. Si quieres conseguir algo no debes tener ningún escrúpulo.


----------



## Guanotopía (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

twitter suspende la cuenta de @ASBMilitary


----------



## midelburgo (11 Mar 2022)

Bubi dijo:


> el problema es que en los 40 las cosas duraban, es decir la gente se pasaba años o lustros manifestandose contra la guerra del vietnam o luchaba por sus convicciones y tenia una linea que mas o menos seguia y era mucho menos influenciable
> 
> hoy dia por muuucha propaganda que metas, todo dura hasta que los milenials se les acaben los memes y a los z se les agoten las frases profundas del instagram sobre ese tema
> 
> ...



Esto es muy interesante. Y este cambio de corta duracion de la atencion sobre un punto, es posible que sea el mismo detras de los desordenes de deficit de atencion en casos mas agudos. 
Una vez mas, television, adiccion a las pantallas e internet.
Luego que Gates y los demas no les dejan la tablet a sus niños.


----------



## visaman (11 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> *NO* podrás comprar ni en Amazon y serás feliz



pon foto de tu despensa es para un trabajo


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Mar 2022)

Agilipollado dijo:


> No lo entiendo. A mi me la suda que los rusos destruyan Ucrania o que la OTAN nukee Rusia,. Yonsigo la guerra de manera neutral y sin empatia por ninguno de los bandos. Intento analizarlo desde un punto de vista militar.
> 
> A mi lo que me preocupa es mi vida, si la guerra me beneficia genial y si me jode, pues muy mal, al fin y al cabo ningun ucraniano ni ningun ruso me conoce y les suda mi vida, tanto como a mi las suyas.
> 
> Al final aprendes a base de ostias que la solidaridad y la generosidad simplemente te hacen debil e idiota y todos se aprovechan de ti. Si quieres conseguir algo no debes tener ningún escrúpulo.



Si la OTAN nukea Rusia, los rusos nos nukean a nosotros. La guerra civil española iba a ser un picnic…


----------



## arriondas (11 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Esta "cuenta durmiente" le tiene a Vd. calado desde hace mucho.
> 
> Es Vd. un marxista aspirante a comisario político, en efecto. Pero sigue buscándose la vida en un país occidental capitalista. Márchese a un paraíso comunista y llévese a su familia también, no se comprende bien su absoluta falta de coherencia.
> 
> ...



¿Marxista? Por Dios... ¿Este es el nivel? Pero si estamos en el 2022. Sois como un sofá de escai. Normal que con vosotros las elites hagan lo que quieran. Siempre pueden sacar el espantajo de las ideologías, y tira que libras.


----------



## El-Mano (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## vladimirovich (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Golpe táctico en el donbass. Los ruskis informan que Volnovakha ha sido completamente limpiada.



Pero si esto ya lo habian anunciado hace una semana, que habian tomado ya la aldea.

Dentro de una semana diran que toda, toda no.

A este paso conquistan Kiev antes que el pueblo ese.


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (11 Mar 2022)

Pues si le han cerrado la cuenta por lo de los biolaboratorios vamos a extender la noticia como si fuera un virus mortal y que se enteren todos


----------



## El Tuerto (11 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Lo siguiente es declararles la guerra, guarden este post....
> 
> Alguien ha perdido la cabeza en occidente...



No van a hacerlo hasta que las condiciones sean extremadamente favorables. El trabajo sucio siempre recae en terceros países, para todo lo demás están Hollywood y las redes sociales.


----------



## Don Meliton (11 Mar 2022)

Hoy he hablado con mi madre y estaba contenta con la subida de los precios de TODO.

Es una santa que se trago todo el coronabicho sin quejarse ni una vez, no quiero ni imaginarme como estan las cosas para que este tan jodida.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Brevemente sobre la situación en el frente:

Control total declarado oficialmente sobre Volnovakha.
Mariupol seguirá siendo asaltada. Creo que las batallas por la ciudad se prolongarán durante 5-7 días, nada menos.

Con una alta probabilidad, el asalto a Nikolaev comenzará en los próximos días. La ciudad está "alineada" cerca del desarrollo urbano. En Nikolaev, el enemigo tiene grandes fuerzas, la ciudad en sí no está rodeada por todos lados, por lo que el asalto también será largo y muy difícil.

Como antes, solo una operación para rodear por completo el grupo de Donetsk del enemigo, que aún mantiene sus posiciones anteriores en el sector central del frente, desde el sur de Donetsk, hasta Gorlovka, puede dar un éxito estratégico. Sin embargo, hasta que las ciudades de Izyum (al norte) y Gulyai-Pole (al sur) estén completamente capturadas, esta operación no puede comenzar debido a la falta de comunicaciones necesarias. Preveo hoy y en los próximos días batallas por la toma de estas ciudades y las áreas adyacentes a ellas.

Cerca de Kiev hasta ahora, sin cambios.

El panorama general es que las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas están infligiendo múltiples ataques a la infraestructura de transporte en toda la Ribera Derecha de Ucrania: en puentes, carreteras, bases aéreas. Obviamente, esto se hace para destruir las comunicaciones necesarias para una movilización exitosa, que se lleva a cabo ampliamente en la Margen Derecha y en Volhynia. Prevenir la posibilidad de formar nuevas unidades del ejército y reponer las existentes con una masa de "carne fresca" es ahora la segunda tarea más importante. El primero es la derrota y destrucción de las unidades y formaciones que ya participan en la batalla.


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Bulldozerbass (11 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



A ver, esto estaba fuera del guión, no estábamos diciendo que Galitzia-Volinia se iban a quedar aisladas y que serían la futura Ucrania?


----------



## computer_malfuction (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## visaman (11 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Soy un tío... Claro que me preocupa, soy español, tengo familia. Y la gente lo va a pasar mal.
> 
> Esas armas antitanque acabarán en manos de las repúblicas del Donbass, en Etiopía, o sabe Dios...



algunas en las 3000 viviendas créeme


----------



## Don Meliton (11 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Sois unos cenizos, además de materialistas carentes de empatía. Solo os preocupa que no suban los doritos y las campurrianas... Yo creo que la sociedad española en general no es así, y están dispuestos a pagar las campurrianas un leuro más caras si ese es el coste de derrotar al nazismo ruso



Apestas a millas a CM.

Nunca he entendido la gracia de hacerse una cuenta para crear opinion y soltar propaganda tan absolutamente evidente. Para eso ya estan los medios tradicionales.


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Mar 2022)

*Los precios de productos de exportación argentinos suben*


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Esto no tienen ni pies ni cabeza, tendría que atravesar toda rumania o hungria sin ser detectado, o rumania, serbia y bosnia....


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Apestas a millas a CM.
> 
> Nunca he entendido la gracia de hacerse una cuenta para crear opinion y soltar propaganda tan absolutamente evidente. Para eso ya estan los medios tradicionales.



Yo pienso igual que el que has respondido.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Pero si esto ya lo habian anunciado hace una semana, que habian tomado ya la aldea.
> 
> Dentro de una semana diran que toda, toda no.
> 
> A este paso conquistan Kiev antes que el pueblo ese.



No. Se anunció que las tropas habían llegado y que comenzaba la limpieza. Estos días se ha realizado un combate urbano muy duro para ambas partes.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

MagicPep dijo:


> y bajar la calefaccion, chicas!!!



Eres un cachondo moreno


----------



## Casino (11 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Marxista? Por Dios... ¿Este es el nivel? Pero si estamos en el 2022. Sois como un sofá de escai. Normal que con vosotros las elites hagan lo que quieran. Siempre pueden sacar el espantajo de las ideologías, y tira que libras.





No engaña Vd. a las cuentas durmientes, lo siento. Tiene que ser muy amargo hacerse mayor y darse cuenta de que se ha vivido por una doctrina política como esa.

En el 2022 tenemos un gobierno socialcomunista, pero tira ya a la estación de servicio, que todavía se pondrá más caro. Y gaste mucha resiliencia, que eso es gratis.
jum jum

A disfrutar lo votado y SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## vettonio (11 Mar 2022)

Presidente de Lituania. El imbécil se llama así, desde que nació.

Gitanas Nausėda en Twitter: "A historic night at Versailles. After five hours of heated discussions EU leaders said yes to Ukrainian eurointegration. The process started. Now it is up to us and Ukrainians to accomplish it fast. Heroic Ukrainian nation deserves to know that they are welcome in EU." / Twitter


----------



## visaman (11 Mar 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Claro, claro, con un costo de la electricidad por las nubes, no solo han subido los combustibles...



pero la electricidad subido mucho antes de todo este follon por el timo que nos metio europa para subidas de precios brutales que ahora vemos que redundan en industrias paradas y con este timo ya ni se cuantos nos ha metido la UE


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (11 Mar 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


>



que no filtren nada, creo que ya solo queda brave.


----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

1/4 Estados Unidos declaró la guerra a Rusia. Estados Unidos anunció a través de Victoria Nuland que iba a infligir una derrota estratégica a Rusia en Ucrania. De hecho, Estados Unidos ya infligió esa derrota a Rusia cuando tomó Ucrania bajo su control.

2/4 Y ahora Rusia ha decidido recuperar el control de Ucrania y volver a ser un estado geoestratégicamente fuerte. Pero para Occidente, y sobre todo para Estados Unidos, el hecho de la devolución de este territorio por parte de Rusia será, si no una derrota, sí un golpe geopolítico muy fuerte

3/4 Esta batalla aún está en curso, pero su resultado es fácilmente predecible. Rusia ganará. En primer lugar, porque está en su propia tierra. Y la tierra propia da fuerza al soldado ruso. Le basta con tumbarse en el suelo, tumbarse un poco,

4/4 y se levanta de ella ya como un héroe. Y en segundo lugar, no olvides la pregunta de Putin: "Para qué el mundo si no hay Rusia en él". Por lo tanto, todos ustedes, incluidos los enemigos de Rusia, deberían rezar a sus dioses para que Rusia gane. ¡Rusia para siempre!


----------



## computer_malfuction (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Mar 2022)

Fuente ukra, primer ataque tan al Oeste, hace muchos días se produjo uno en Brody, pero parece se van acercando a Leópolis los ataques aéreos.

En la mañana del 11 de marzo, los residentes de Ivano-Frankivsk comenzaron a reportar explosiones, aunque no hubo alerta aérea. La información fue confirmada por el alcalde Ruslan Marcinkiv. 

Debido al posible peligro en la zona del aeropuerto, se restringió el tráfico.

Según Marcinkiv, las sirenas, lamentablemente, no funcionaron.


----------



## alnitak (11 Mar 2022)

* | URGENTE: EL PDTE BIDEN PLANEA EL VIERNES ANUNCIAR QUE EEUU SUSPENDE TODAS SUS RELACIONES COMERCIALES CON RUSIA.*


----------



## tomasjos (11 Mar 2022)

El Perro ya tiene competencia, y ha entrado fuerte el chaval.


Rotto2 dijo:


> Aquí que pasa que os juntais todas las putas ratas inmundas nazis y comunistas y la panchitada a daros por culo ultraescoria malparida. Os voy a reventar hijos de puta TRAIDORES malnacidos asesinos de mierda. A ti te arranco los huevos y te los hago tragar cerdo prorruso


----------



## arriondas (11 Mar 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Apestas a millas a CM.
> 
> Nunca he entendido la gracia de hacerse una cuenta para crear opinion y soltar propaganda tan absolutamente evidente. Para eso ya estan los medios tradicionales.



Este foro lo lee bastante gente, aunque no esté registrada. Vienen aquí a intoxicar con su propaganda para crear opinión. Pero pinchan hueso, los burbujeros vamos un poco por libre.


----------



## alnitak (11 Mar 2022)

europa no va adejar entrar a criminales como los ucranianos

esto es como las variantes delmcovid.. viene una ola y se va

cuanto antes rusia se haga con el control de rusia mejor


----------



## Bulldozerbass (11 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Ivano Frankivsk, Lutsk y Lvov son las ciudades probablemente más antirusas, las que fueron Polonia históricamente. Cuidado pues.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (11 Mar 2022)

_
Ver archivo adjunto 978140


FINIQUITADO._


----------



## arriondas (11 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> No engaña Vd. a las cuentas durmientes, lo siento. Tiene que ser muy amargo hacerse mayor y darse cuenta de que se ha vivido por una doctrina política como esa.
> 
> En el 2022 tenemos un gobierno socialcomunista, pero tira ya a la estación de servicio, que todavía se pondrá más caro. Y gaste mucha resiliencia, que eso es gratis.
> jum jum
> ...



Aunque gobernase VOX las cosas no cambiarían. Eso es lo que algunos no entendéis.


----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

Peter Doocy a Psaki: ¿Van a culpar a Putin de todo hasta las elecciones legislativas? El mes pasado fue la pandemia


----------



## Proletario Blanco (11 Mar 2022)

A Putin le crecen los enanos.


----------



## visaman (11 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Lo siguiente es declararles la guerra, guarden este post....
> 
> Alguien ha perdido la cabeza en occidente...



la reacción USANA es mas que exacervada por que sera?


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Mar 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Como en la logia



Los hermanos constructores, Viruelo y Marikr0n buenos besos que se dan.


----------



## Evangelion (11 Mar 2022)

¿Ha abierto ya la bolsa rusa o siguen cagados de miedo?


----------



## arriondas (11 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> la reacción USANA es mas que exacervada por que sera?



¿Por lo de los laboratorios? Carrito, helados...


----------



## Zepequenhô (11 Mar 2022)

Y va a terminar pasando. Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## visaman (11 Mar 2022)

los que estáis casados con Rusas están teniendo problemas vuestras mujeres?


----------



## Kreonte (11 Mar 2022)

Vaya indigestión de desinformación y presentación de burdas excusas sobre el conflicto. Por un lado Rusia sacándose ases de la manga sin ton ni son, desde elementos ultranacionalistas, pasando por el desarrollo de armas nucleares hasta el comodín de las armas biológicas, mientras por otro lado te dice claramente que no quiere ningún tipo de adhesión de un país que, desempolvándote libros de historia con olor a alcanfor, dice que son suyos. La realidad, y solo la realidad es que su marioneta no fue capaz de convnceer a la gente del no ingreso a la UE, así se lo hicieron saber durante meses. Por tanto considero que es un esfuerzo en vano aludir a otros elementos diferentes como causa desencadenante del conflicto. La historia te va a juzgar por lo que te va a juzgar, y es que has cometido una agresión ilegítima y eres un puto criminal de guerra. Y así será ahora, dentro de 10 años y dentro de un siglo.

Por otro lado tenemos a Ucrania que trata de utilizar la misma táctica occidental de siempre para atraer a los indecisos a su redil. Bombardeos de escuelas, de hospitales, de guarderías e igual hasta te cuelan de iglesias. Cmo en Siria. Falta el comodín del gaseamiento.

Estas tácticas que utilizan unos y otros son un insulto a la inteligencia. Ahora bien, el conflicto, en todo lo demás, encierra una complejidad enorme que hasta ni el mejor analista sabe por qué se está produciendo X o Y y porque hay tal demanda ahora y no quizás antes. Me explico. Es obvio que Rusia, en principio, no ha alcanzado los objetivos marcados al inicio, esto es, la toma de Kiev en pocos días y con la mínima destrucción posible, pero la pregunta es ¿eran estos sus verdaderas intenciones/objetivos? Si quieres hacer una blitzkrieg, la realizas con tu mejro arsenal y con tus mejores tropas, pero todo lo que hemos visto hasta ahora es material obsoleto, soldados poco preparados y uan entrada muy tardíia de los spetsnaz y de los kadirovytes, con poco uso de aviación y una nula instalación de armamento antiaéreo (ahí vemos drones grabando como se llevan por delante columnas de carros blindados). Ess curioso. Quizás están esperando una mala jugada europea haciendo ver que son un ejército Paco....


----------



## midelburgo (11 Mar 2022)

Evil_ dijo:


>



Esto viene de lo de no tratar no-vakuñados. Que facil es manipular a la gente del siglo XXI. Las democracias cada vez pierden mas el sentido.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Mar 2022)

Rumania:

*Sin gas ruso, duraremos como máximo un mes” – Prensa rumana*

*En concreto, la web del canal de televisión Antena 3* (que no debe confundirse con el canal español del mismo nombre) habla de cómo salir de la dependencia del gas de la Federación Rusa . Teniendo en cuenta que esta dependencia de Bucarest de los "suministros de Moscú" es aún pequeña, se puede cubrir fácilmente.

El estado rumano tiene dos opciones para reemplazar el gas ruso. En primer lugar, estos son portadores de energía de Azerbaiyán. El país transcaucásico, como se ha señalado, accede al suministro de gas natural a Rumanía.

También existe la opción de bombear a través de un gasoducto que atraviese los territorios de Grecia y Bulgaria, desde donde saldrá el gas entregado a las costas griegas en forma de GNL.

El tema del gas también lo plantea *Alba24*. Un nuevo artículo en el sitio señala que no será posible escapar de la dependencia en términos de recursos energéticos de la Federación Rusa, porque los proyectos rumanos destinados a estos objetivos han sufrido un colapso total.

"Si Rusia cierra el grifo del gas mañana, Rumania no puede durar más de un mes con sus reservas", con un titular tan fuerte, se publicó un artículo del sitio web de negocios *Ziarul Financiar* .

Los principales aliados de Rumania para proporcionar gas a los consumidores en caso de un cese total de las importaciones de Rusia son el clima cálido y el hecho de que parte de la industria ya se ha derrumbado debido a los precios insoportables de los servicios públicos. El año pasado, las importaciones alcanzaron más del 30% de los volúmenes consumidos […] Rumanía pagó más de mil millones de dólares por este gas, mientras sus propios campos, tanto en tierra como en el Mar Negro, estaban inactivos

- comentarios sobre la publicación en curso.

El mayor productor nacional de Rumania y, por cierto, el principal consumidor de gas natural, Azomureş, permanece cerrado con perspectivas extremadamente dudosas de reanudar sus operaciones en medio de precios del gas históricamente altos. Además, la central eléctrica a gas OMV Petrom Brazi también se cerró hasta abril debido al "mantenimiento programado".

Además de Rumanía, un posible cierre del suministro de gas ruso amenaza a toda Europa, siendo incluso la economía alemana la que más sufre. De hecho, Alemania, Italia, Austria y Francia son los mayores importadores de gas ruso en la UE, según las estadísticas publicadas por Gazprom Export. Así, en 2020, solo Alemania importó 45.800 millones de metros cúbicos de gas

- señala la publicación de negocios.

Por lo tanto, para una economía industrializada como Alemania, la eliminación gradual del gas natural podría demorar hasta diez años.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

_Mamá, estoy en Ucrania. Es una verdadera guerra aquí. Me temo que. Bombardeamos todas las ciudades juntas, incluso a los civiles. Dijeron que íbamos a ser bienvenidos. Y caen debajo de nuestros vehículos blindados, se tiran debajo de las ruedas y no nos dejan pasar. Nos llaman fascistas. Mamá, esto es tan difícil"._


----------



## bigmaller (11 Mar 2022)

Parece que no hay libertad de prensa. Pero si la hay.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Mar 2022)

Nikolayev:

El alcalde de Nikolaev, Alexander Senkevich, dijo que se entregaron citaciones a hombres en edad militar en los puestos de control.

Lo contó el jueves 10 de marzo, durante una transmisión en línea, reportajes "Delito. NO ES PRESENTE".

- A los hombres en edad militar que no tengan boleta blanca se les entrega citaciones en los puestos de control para que acudan a inscribirse en el registro. Si necesitas tu ayuda, te llamarán, te llamarán y cocinarán, - explicó.

El alcalde también señaló que, de ser necesario, está listo para tomar las armas y defender la ciudad de los invasores


----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> me cago en todos tus muertos, subjhumano



Mandalo al Ignore y pasa de él.
No le hagas el juego


----------



## visaman (11 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Si la OTAN nukea Rusia, los rusos nos nukean a nosotros. La guerra civil española iba a ser un picnic…



hombre si no nos nukean mucho y el viento se lleva al radiación para Centroeuropa, tenniendo un invierno nucelar cortito, no estamos tan mal, ah no ue nos invade marruecos, pues nos hacemos muslines, no?


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *¿QUIÉN ES LARRY FINK Y QUÉ SE SABE SOBRE SU FONDO BLACKROCK?*
> 
> Larry Fink es un empresario y financiero estadounidense que, aunque esté vinculado al partido demócrata (mostró su apoyo a Biden y lo definió como “la voz de la razón”), se lleva bien con todo el mundo, bueno con todo aquel que tenga los bolsillos llenos.
> 
> ...



Este señor, judío como cabía de esperar, es la persona más poderosa del mundo. El jefe de Biden.

En su despacho se decidió echar a Trump aunque ganase las elecciones, para apoderarse del ejército de EEUU y usarlo para sus fines económicos.

El genocidio que se presenta es la destrucción de Europa Occidental.

Primero venderán armas y después venderán la reconstrucción , como hicieron en la llamada segunda guerra mundial.

Es un negocio mucho mejor que la venta de las vacunas, que también lo fue , o la venta de cachivaches como hacen los chinos que son socios de este criminal.
En su diseño del nuevo mundo, han ofrecido Al Andalus como tierra prometida , a sus socios los árabes, dueños del gas y del petróleo que tanto ansían y que usan el dinero que les paga Occidente para su expansión.

El dinero no existe . sólo existe en forma de inversión o en forma de deuda. No es casualidad que Bill Gates sea el mayor propietario de tierras de cultivo del mundo. Los billetes no se comen

Todo lo demás son " ahorros " de los esclavos que serán disueltos a través de la inflación para resetear la economía.


----------



## pgas (11 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> A ver, esto estaba fuera del guión, no estábamos diciendo que Galitzia-Volinia se iban a quedar aisladas y que serían la futura Ucrania?




aquí podemos decir lo que queramos pero ayer el gilipollas mandamás de la otan salió diciendo que los suministros desde Polonia no se tocaban o se iba a armar la III, y ya ves, los ruskis ya no pasan ni una gilipollez sin respuesta










NATO chief Stoltenberg warns Russia against attacks on arms supply to Ukraine: Report


NATO's Secretary-General Jens Stoltenberg warned Russia against attacking supply lines providing Ukraine with arms and ammunition amid the ongoing war




www.republicworld.com


----------



## Marchamaliano (11 Mar 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> La redactora jefe de la TV estatal rusa dimite con temor a una guerra nuclear: "No exagero"
> 
> 
> María Baronova, redactora jefe en Russia Today (RT) , la televisión estatal rusa acusada de ser el medio de propaganda de Vladimir Putin, dimitió la
> ...



¿Dimitir le va a salvar de los nukes? Rick esta mas rick que nunca.


----------



## Kabraloka (11 Mar 2022)

lo que pueden hacer ya es rendirse. Entiendo que los culpables de la agresión son los rusos, pero... ¿vale la pena tanto dolor? ¿creen sinceramente los resistentes que van a ganarle la partida a los rusos?

por un lado me gustaría ver derrotado a putin, pero el ejército ruso no es un ejército pequeño... y si para resistir unas semanas más hay que arrasar todo el país... no sé si valdrá la pena...


----------



## workforfood (11 Mar 2022)

Lo de horizonte ayer fue de risa, hicieron un programa pro OTAN total y como echando un paraguas al programa vergonzoso de Risto Mejode. Lo de la farsa del hospital, lo justificó el rambo Español que se habían equivocado, no dieron ninguna otra justificación cuando está en todos los medios que ahí no había ningún hospital en funcionamiento y estaba tomado por el ejército desde hace unos días, solo sacaron unas imágenes de twitter sin comentar nada, porque les jode tanto decir que el ejército Ucraniano usa como escudos a hospitales, lo del Cabrera de vergüenza pero que hace ese tío dando comentarios de verdulera si lo tienen metido en todos los programas de televisión. Iker Jiménez es igual de gentuza que el Risto Mejode solo quieren dinero, saben perfectamente que si salen una palabra del guión van a la calle y claro los millones de € que ganan se les acaba.


----------



## vladimirovich (11 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Ivano Frankivsk, Lutsk y Lvov son las ciudades probablemente más antirusas, las que fueron Polonia históricamente. Cuidado pues.



Si, son las 3 capitales de la Ucrania occidental.

Este ataque ya parece mas rabia que otra cosa.

Para los moscovitas es muy jodido aceptar que su ejercito ha sido derrotado por los rednekcs de palurdistan con 4 javelins que les han regalado los gringos.

Yo no se como va a terminar el orgullo del pueblo ruso tras esta derrota.

Lo vuelvo a repetir para nosotros es mas peligroso la derrota rusa que la victoria rusa.


----------



## Billy Ray (11 Mar 2022)

Tiene otro video donde explica la táctica de marcha rusa, pero dice perogrulladas y confunde infanteria mecanizada con motorizada. Le falta mili...


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (11 Mar 2022)

Volnovahja ha caído, dicen,???


----------



## Evangelion (11 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Rumania:
> 
> *Sin gas ruso, duraremos como máximo un mes” – Prensa rumana*
> 
> ...



No creo que precisamente sea Rumania la más necesite al gas ruso, hace poco era prácticamente autosuficiente.








Romania Natural Gas Reserves, Production and Consumption Statistics - Worldometer


Current and historical Reserves, Production, and Consumption of Natural Gas in Romania. Global rank and share of world's total. Data, Statistics and Charts.




www.worldometers.info


----------



## MagicPep (11 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> _Mamá, estoy en Ucrania. Es una verdadera guerra aquí. Me temo que. Bombardeamos todas las ciudades juntas, incluso a los civiles. Dijeron que íbamos a ser bienvenidos. Y caen debajo de nuestros vehículos blindados, se tiran debajo de las ruedas y no nos dejan pasar. Nos llaman fascistas. Mamá, esto es tan difícil"._



mami : "o con tu escudo o sobre el"


----------



## ProfeInsti (11 Mar 2022)

El ministerio británico de Defensa dijo este viernes que "es probable" que Rusia intente "reposicionar sus fuerzas para una actividad ofensiva renovada en los próximos días", que seguramente incluirá "operaciones contra la capital" de Ucrania, Kiev.


----------



## cobasy (11 Mar 2022)

http://newtube.app/user/RenaudBe/k6wmp5A


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Excretar un poco más, hasta la frontera de Zithomir con Kiev, más o menos. Pero la reconstrucción de la Unión Rusa va a ir por ahi



Si es cierto que los ukros estaban fabricando bombas sucias en Chernobyl, no creo que los rusos dejen en manos de los ucranianos *ni un solo reactor nuclear !!!.




PD- Cuando termine la guerra, si sigue existiendo una Ucrania independiente (Galitzia con capital en Leopolis), sera muy pequeña, dejar ese bantustan sin ocupar, sera para que hereden las deudas internacionales contraidas por Ucrania.*


----------



## Marchamaliano (11 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *¿QUIÉN ES LARRY FINK Y QUÉ SE SABE SOBRE SU FONDO BLACKROCK?*
> 
> Larry Fink es un empresario y financiero estadounidense que, aunque esté vinculado al partido demócrata (mostró su apoyo a Biden y lo definió como “la voz de la razón”), se lleva bien con todo el mundo, bueno con todo aquel que tenga los bolsillos llenos.
> 
> ...



¿Éste es realmente el rey de los gusanos? el príncipe del demonio...menuda puta basura de personaje.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Mar 2022)

Odessa tardará es ser atacada por mar ( véis, todas la tv esperando ataque y se a retrasar, ainsssssss), 

Los buques de guerra rusos se trasladaron a Crimea. Esto sugiere que todavía no tienen la intención de desembarcar tropas en la costa de la región de Odessa ”, dijo Sergey Bratchuk, representante del Cuartel General Operacional de la Administración Militar Regional de Odessa


----------



## computer_malfuction (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## visaman (11 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Lo de horizonte ayer fue de risa, hicieron un programa pro OTAN total y como echando un paraguas al programa vergonzoso de Risto Mejode. Lo de la farsa del hospital, lo justificó el rambo Español que se habían equivocado, no dieron ninguna otra justificación cuando está en todos los medios que hay no había ningún hospital y estaba tomado por el ejército desde hace unos días, solo sacaron unas imágenes de twitter sin comentar nada, porque les jode tanto decir que el ejército Ucraniano usa como escudos a hospitales, lo del Cabrera de vergüenza pero que hace ese tío dando comentarios de verdulera si lo tienen metido en todos los programas de televisión. Iker Jiménez es igual de gentuza que el Risto Mejode solo quieren dinero, saben perfectamente que si salen una palabra del guión van a la calle y claro los millones de € que ganan se les acaba.



no te haces ni idea de los miles de euros que cuesta mantener la Dentadura de Carmen Porter


----------



## Casino (11 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Aunque gobernase VOX las cosas no cambiarían. Eso es lo que algunos no entendéis.




En muchas cosas no, pero en otras como la inmigración, sí.


De todas formas, no creo que lleguen a gobernar nunca. 


SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Octubrista (11 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> A ver, esto estaba fuera del guión, no estábamos diciendo que Galitzia-Volinia se iban a quedar aisladas y que serían la futura Ucrania?



No creo que sea así, se trata de que en ningún punto de Ucrania haya capacidad de asentar una retaguardia segura y tranquila.

Si se sabe que en cualquier momento pueden caer bombas en; una columna de camiones con carga, unos cuarteles, unas bases militares, centros de energía, un punto de poder gubernamental, etc, entonces el régimen ucraniano necesita utilizar, quemar y diversificar recursos que no puede desviar a otros puntos de Ucrania.

Además, son zonas de Ucrania con un 70% o más, de apoyo al Gobierno de Zelensky, así que tampoco importará a los rusos que sufran "molestias".


----------



## Subliminal& (11 Mar 2022)

jojojo en T5 resulta que los 2 niños y la madre que supuestamente mueren por rusos, ahora dicen que un misil impactó en su edificio

y murieron sin sangre, los 3 del mismo costado.


----------



## alnitak (11 Mar 2022)

RUSIA DEBE DARSE PRISA ,, ESTOS QUEREN OCULTAR LO QUE ESTABAN HACIENDO ALLI


----------



## workforfood (11 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> no te haces ni idea de los miles de euros que cuesta mantener la Dentadura de Carmen Porter



Aquí Iker Jiménez se le idolatra y es un vendido como otro cualquiera, ese tío solo ve dinero, no se diferencia en nada con Risto Mejode.


----------



## Subliminal& (11 Mar 2022)

es decir, según t5 y ya todos los medios, la maleta quedo de pie, los 3 cayeron del mismo costado

3 muertos y maleta intacta


----------



## Zepequenhô (11 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> El ministerio británico de Defensa dijo este viernes que "es probable" que Rusia intente "reposicionar sus fuerzas para una actividad ofensiva renovada en los próximos días", que seguramente incluirá "operaciones contra la capital" de Ucrania, Kiev.




Un genio el Ministro de Defensa británico. Un auténtico genio.

Ha dicho lo que todo el foro sabe desde hace días.


----------



## computer_malfuction (11 Mar 2022)

Un off topic . Hoy es 11 de marzo.


----------



## Fauna iberica (11 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> En este caso debes ponerte de pie y aplaudir la capacidad de ser astuto. Si Rusia pisa suelo de Polonia, iré a luchar.





Honkler dijo:


> Tener que darte la razón… pero la tienes, coño.



Y las sociedades que?.
Están todavía peor que las oligarquías que nos gobiernan, se dejan intoxicar como niños de 5 años, en toda Europa.
Y lo del poder militar de EEUU, , no tienen un poder militar todavía enorme, sin parangón en el planeta por mucho que nos pese hay que reconocerlo, no les subestimemos.


----------



## ksa100 (11 Mar 2022)

cobasy dijo:


> http://newtube.app/user/RenaudBe/k6wmp5A



resumen: un buen par de tetas


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

*Al loco Zar No le da miedo la OTAN. Lo que teme es la democracia. Teme levantamientos democráticos. Teme que se repita la experiencia de Maidan en la Plaza Roja. El verdadero enemigo para él es la UE y los valores de la UE, los valores democráticos y los valores del estado de derecho.*


----------



## computer_malfuction (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## mecaweto (11 Mar 2022)

¿Te mandó lo mismo cuando Ucrania cortó el agua, la electricidad y las pensiones a Donest y Lugansk?


----------



## vladimirovich (11 Mar 2022)

La doctrina militar rusa parece clara, avanzar en columnas bien densas por las carreteras principales hasta ser emboscados por 4 paletos con javelins, una vez emboscados salir corriendo de vuelta dejando los cadaveres y la chatarra atras.

Z de zoquetes.


----------



## Subliminal& (11 Mar 2022)

Cartel de T5 , la bandera de Ucranazi y ESTO NO SE PODRÁ OLVIDAR

qué no podrán olvidar la limpieza etnica que hicieron en Donbass con 15.000 civiles los Ucranazis?


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> ¿Éste es realmente el rey de los gusanos? el príncipe del demonio...menuda puta basura de personaje.



Los políticos y militares , sólo son siervos del poder económico que son quiénes manejan los hilos.
Las guerras siempre son la forma más rápida y rentable de enriquecerse. Me refiero a los que ganan claro. Vienen siendo los cazadores y recolectores que asaltaban el poblado de los campesinos y ganaderos.

Los cazadores, acostumbrados a las armas, cuando se la acaba la caza iban a por las reservas de los campesinos (los actuales ahorradores, descendientes de los que pasaban hambre en el invierno para guardar las semillas para la siembra )

El gen rojo existe . son los que inician las guerras. Se manifiesta por la falta de compasión hacia el dolor ajeno. 

El llamado comunismo es esa predisposición innata que generación tras generación roba las posesiones a quien las tiene para quedarselas ellos.
Disfrazado de redistribución de la riqueza no es más que un saqueo incitado por la envidia.


Llevo muchos años estudiando las guerras porque son difíciles de entender. incluso me leí el libro de Sun Tzu.





__





Guerra justa | Global Strategy – Universidad de Granada






global-strategy.org














Guerra justa - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## vladimirovich (11 Mar 2022)

Y el forero Zhukov desaparecido...debe estar comiendose los nudillos deseperado y sin ideas ya para convencernos de que realmente el desastre de Z es una jugada maestra de Putin.


----------



## nOkia_XXI (11 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> *Al loco Zar No le da miedo la OTAN. Lo que teme es la democracia. Teme levantamientos democráticos. Teme que se repita la experiencia de Maidan en la Plaza Roja. El verdadero enemigo para él es la UE y los valores de la UE, los valores democráticos y los valores del estado de derecho.*



Si, si. En los últimos dos años hemos sido un gran ejemplo de respeto a la legalidad, los derechos constitucionales y fundamentales y valores democráticos. Y si eso ya dentro de otros dos años hablamos, a ver que queda de todo eso.


----------



## Kreonte (11 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Lo de horizonte ayer fue de risa, hicieron un programa pro OTAN total y como echando un paraguas al programa vergonzoso de Risto Mejode. Lo de la farsa del hospital, lo justificó el rambo Español que se habían equivocado, no dieron ninguna otra justificación cuando está en todos los medios que ahí no había ningún hospital en funcionamiento y estaba tomado por el ejército desde hace unos días, solo sacaron unas imágenes de twitter sin comentar nada, porque les jode tanto decir que el ejército Ucraniano usa como escudos a hospitales, lo del Cabrera de vergüenza pero que hace ese tío dando comentarios de verdulera si lo tienen metido en todos los programas de televisión. Iker Jiménez es igual de gentuza que el Risto Mejode solo quieren dinero, saben perfectamente que si salen una palabra del guión van a la calle y claro los millones de € que ganan se les acaba.




Horizonte invita a todo tipo de gente, ahí tienes a la niña petarda rusa la semana pasada. Lo que ellos digan después sea cierto o no no es responsabilidad de Iker, de hecho ayer tuvieron que rectificar las declaraciones del Rambo con las Ameli: España no ha cedido ese tipo de armas.

Ayer precisamente invitaron a Un hetero blanco para analizar brevemente como se movían las opiniones en redes y qué tipo de información demandaba el público. Eso da para un programa. Cómo la gente se comporta y demanda cosas cuando en principio pueden ir en contra de sus propias convicciones, o como estas son moldeadas, etc. Ejemplo lo tienes en este foro. Un nazi español es capaz de adherirse a un bando en el que están metidos los follacabras y los comunistas venezolanos. No hay principios en los extremos, el descontento de algunos con su no-vida les hacen aferrarse a cualquier mierda siempre que vaya contra la versión oficial.


----------



## ksa100 (11 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> *Al loco Zar No le da miedo la OTAN. Lo que teme es la democracia. Teme levantamientos democráticos. Teme que se repita la experiencia de Maidan en la Plaza Roja. El verdadero enemigo para él es la UE y los valores de la UE, los valores democráticos y los valores del estado de derecho.*



De aquí la verano tenemos un Maidan en la Plaza Roja. O eso o los rusos son más gilipollas de lo que pensaba. Por ahora no paran de salir rusos por la frontera con Finlandia. A los refugiados Ucranianos vamos a tener que sumar los millones de rusos que están huyendo de Rusia antes de que el loco Zar convierta Rusia en una nueva Corea del Norte.


----------



## paconan (11 Mar 2022)

el gas sigue fluyendo, de momento

*Los flujos de gas ruso en gasoductos clave a Europa se mantienen estables*
Rusia continuó enviando gas por gasoducto a Alemania a través de Nord Stream 1 y Polonia y a Eslovaquia a través de Ucrania a niveles prácticamente sin cambios, según muestran los datos del operador del gasoducto.

El gasoducto generalmente representa alrededor del 15 por ciento del suministro de gas de Rusia a Europa, pero había estado operando en modo inverso en Mallnow desde el 21 de diciembre, lo que ayudó a aumentar los precios del gas en Europa.

*El primer ministro de Hungría, Orban, dice que la UE no sancionará el gas o el petróleo rusos*
La UE no impondrá sanciones al gas o al petróleo rusos, dijo el primer ministro húngaro, Viktor Orban, en un video publicado en su página de Facebook, en medio de una cumbre de líderes de la UE en Francia.

“La cuestión más importante para nosotros se ha resuelto de forma favorable: no habrá sanciones que se apliquen al gas o al petróleo, por lo que el suministro energético de Hungría está asegurado en el próximo período”, añadió Orban.












Russian army surrounds Ukraine cities; deadly air raids on Dnipro


Dnipro, Lutsk and Ivano-Frankivsk targeted by Russian strikes as offensive intensifies, forces edge towards Kyiv.




www.aljazeera.com




.


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> *Al loco Zar No le da miedo la OTAN. Lo que teme es la democracia. Teme levantamientos democráticos. Teme que se repita la experiencia de Maidan en la Plaza Roja. El verdadero enemigo para él es la UE y los valores de la UE, los valores democráticos y los valores del estado de derecho.*



Completamente cierto. Le preocupan los movimientos democráticos. Por eso Ucrania o Georgia son una amenaza. Porque pueden suponer un efecto contagio. No le preocupan las armas, le preocupan los flujos de información.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Esta mañana, también se llevó a cabo un ataque con misiles en el aeródromo de Ivano-Frankivsk.

Parece que por la noche decidieron atacar con misiles kalibr aquellos lugares de donde procedía la actividad de la aviación ucraniana.


----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

г. Chernihiv
Militares de las AFU junto con nazis bloquean la salida de un convoy de civiles de la ciudad.
Los representantes nazis (uniformes negros) dan la vuelta a la columna para volver y cubrir a los civiles como escudo humano, los vehículos individuales salen de la ciudad sin obstáculos.

t.me/anna_news/24190


----------



## Subliminal& (11 Mar 2022)

no tendrás vida, pero tendrás maleta intacta, si lo piensas es una publi espectacular


----------



## Impresionante (11 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Completamente cierto. Le preocupan los movimientos democráticos. Por eso Ucrania o Georgia son una amenaza. Porque pueden suponer un efecto contagio. No le preocupan las armas, le preocupan los flujos de información.



Le preocupan los movimientos democráticos?


----------



## ksa100 (11 Mar 2022)

Tonto el último en salir de Rusia:








Finlandia, la vía de escape de los rusos que huyen del aislamiento de su país


La amenaza de que Putin establezca el servicio militar obligatorio y el toque de queda en Rusia para frenar las protestas contra la invasión de Ucrania les ha hecho escapar



www.abc.es


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Mar 2022)

EGO dijo:


> La doctrina rusa es ridiculisima.Anclada en 1941.Meten 20 carros en una avenida sin apoyo de nada,simplemente confiando en la superioridad de la masa.



Eso no es asi, los soldados ukros estan escondidos en las casas de los civiles, sin dar señal de vida, la columna rusa circula o se detiene en la avenida, destruyen los vehiculos que encabezan y los ultimos de la columna, comienza el combate...

PD- En las poblaciones de mas de 5.000 habitantes, no puedes entretenerte en buscar banderistas casa por casa, antes de que la columna militar la atraviese, hay que buscar un punto medio entre la velocidad del avance y la propia seguridad.


----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

Los FGM-148 Javelin capturados en Ucrania habían sido hasta ahora sólo contenedores de transporte y lanzamiento. Sin embargo, ya es oficial: el primer PTRK plenamente operativo ha caído en manos de la Milicia Popular. Y, lo más probable, es que ya haya seguido el camino del BTR-4 hacia el instituto de investigación correspondiente.

t.me/anna_news/24189


----------



## ksa100 (11 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Completamente cierto. Le preocupan los movimientos democráticos. Por eso Ucrania o Georgia son una amenaza. Porque pueden suponer un efecto contagio. No le preocupan las armas, le preocupan los flujos de información.



Hoy debemos estar atentos, decían que Putin iba a aislar todo el internet ruso del resto del mundo.


----------



## Trajanillo (11 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> * | URGENTE: EL PDTE BIDEN PLANEA EL VIERNES ANUNCIAR QUE EEUU SUSPENDE TODAS SUS RELACIONES COMERCIALES CON RUSIA.*



Lo he dicho antes, paso previo a la declaración de guerra.

Por cierto, los cohetes que suben a la estación espacial son rusos no? Quien va a ir a por ellos?


----------



## Stajanov (11 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Volnovahja ha caído, dicen,???











Rusia asegura que las fuerzas de Donetsk han «liberado» Volnovaja


El portavoz de las milicias de Donetsk ha subrayado que «la toma de Volnovaja» es un avance importante. El Gobierno de Rusia ha asegurado este viernes que las fuerzas de la autoproclamada República Popular de Donetsk han tomado el control de la ciudad de Volnovaja, en el este de Ucrania, en el...




www.ultimahora.es


----------



## Charidemo (11 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> *Al loco Zar No le da miedo la OTAN. Lo que teme es la democracia. Teme levantamientos democráticos. Teme que se repita la experiencia de Maidan en la Plaza Roja. El verdadero enemigo para él es la UE y los valores de la UE, los valores democráticos y los valores del estado de derecho.*



Esos valores quedaron descubiertos en la mentira y están sostenidos solamente hacia adentro de sus fronteras con la intensidad propagandística mediática desde hace años y principalmente con el Covid. Fuera de las fronteras de la UE y USA no es Rusia la que está sola. Hay una campaña mediática muy fuerte sobre la hipocresía de USA y EEUU. Corresponsales de guerra chinos, indios y pakistaníes apoyan en el sitio el relato ruso de los escudos humanos o los laboratorios biológicos. Estamos en una cámara de eco en nuestros lares.


----------



## Evangelion (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Esta mañana, también se llevó a cabo un ataque con misiles en el aeródromo de Ivano-Frankivsk.
> 
> Parece que por la noche decidieron atacar con misiles kalibr aquellos lugares de donde procedía la actividad de la aviación ucraniana.



Pero si los rusos nos dijeron que todos los aeródromos ucranianos habían sido destruidos e inutilizados los primeros días...y los militares rusos no mienten.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Esos valores quedaron descubiertos en la mentira y están sostenidos solamente hacia adentro de sus fronteras con la intensidad propagandística mediática desde hace años y principalmente con el Covid. Fuera de las fronteras de la UE y USA no es Rusia la que está sola. Hay una campaña mediática muy fuerte sobre la hipocresía de USA y EEUU. Corresponsales de guerra chinos, indios y pakistaníes apoyan en el sitio el relato ruso de los escudos humanos o los laboratorios biológicos. Estamos en una cámara de eco en nuestros lares.



Hay una campaña mediática muy fuerte sobre la hipocresía de USA y EEUU.....


----------



## vladimirovich (11 Mar 2022)

La derrota rusa es lo mas peligroso para Occidente.

Un autocrata no puede aceptar quedar como un inutil, debil y estupido patan...que es donde ahora mismo esta Putin despues del bochornoso fracaso de Z.

Asi es que aqui caben solo 2 opciones:

1) Nukes.
2) Golpe en palacio con muerte de Putin.

Espero que la CIA y los boyardos no fallen con el punto 2...porque si no ya sebeis lo que viene.


----------



## Magick (11 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> A ver, esto estaba fuera del guión, no estábamos diciendo que Galitzia-Volinia se iban a quedar aisladas y que serían la futura Ucrania?



Han atacado con misiles un aeropuerto militar.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

8 de marzo de 2022. Entregas de Panzerfaust 3 alemanes a unidades ucranianas cerca de Kiev. el transporte se realiza mediante vehículos civiles.


----------



## Giles Amaury (11 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Y el forero Zhukov desaparecido...debe estar comiendose los nudillos deseperado y sin ideas ya para convencernos de que realmente el desastre de Z es una jugada maestra de Putin.



Está compartiendo sus impresiones y la información privilegiada a la que tiene acceso en su blog.

Guerra en Ucrania

La guerra sigue viento en popa y cualquier día de estos los rusos toman Kiev o a lo mejor no y hacen otra cosa. Los ucranianos son unos nazis y los ataques a hospitales son cosa de ellos. A Putin no le va a quedar más remedio que ocupar y anexionar toda Ucrania porque la OTAN no le ha dejado otra opción. Yanukovych puede volver a ser presidente de Ucrania


----------



## vladimirovich (11 Mar 2022)

La verdad es que igual que veo que el ejercito ruso es una caterva de patanes, tengo que reconocer que las milicias del Donbass se lo estan currando a tope y son muy buenos, esa gente se ha ganado la independencia.


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Le preocupan los movimientos democráticos?



No tienes ni puta idea.


----------



## computer_malfuction (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Y el forero Zhukov desaparecido...debe estar comiendose los nudillos deseperado y sin ideas ya para convencernos de que realmente el desastre de Z es una jugada maestra de Putin.



Igual te puso en el IGNORE.
A mi me han debido poner el 90% de prorusos del foro. Hace mucho que no los veo. Hacen honor a su lider, borran todo lo que no suena como les gusta.


----------



## Impresionante (11 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> No le preocupan las armas, le preocupan los flujos de información.


----------



## golden graham (11 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> La derrota rusa es lo mas peligroso para Occidente.
> 
> Un autocrata no puede aceptar quedar como un inutil, debil y estupido patan...que es donde ahora mismo esta Putin despues del bochornoso fracaso de Z.
> 
> ...



ahora dilo sin llorar


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Está compartiendo sus impresiones y la información privilegiada a la que tiene acceso en su blog.
> 
> Guerra en Ucrania
> 
> ...



Las concubinas de Putin ya hablan abiertamente de anexionarse Ucrania por los recursos. Van a montar el Reichskommissariat Ukraine. Panda de hijos de puta.


----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

0:48
Trabajos de artillería de cohetes en el Donbass

Los lanzacohetes múltiples BM-21 Grad de las fuerzas republicanas atacan las posiciones del ejército ucraniano.

t.me/anna_news/24188


----------



## Ricardiano (11 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Vaya indigestión de desinformación y presentación de burdas excusas sobre el conflicto. Por un lado Rusia sacándose ases de la manga sin ton ni son, desde elementos ultranacionalistas, pasando por el desarrollo de armas nucleares hasta el comodín de las armas biológicas, mientras por otro lado te dice claramente que no quiere ningún tipo de adhesión de un país que, desempolvándote libros de historia con olor a alcanfor, dice que son suyos. La realidad, y solo la realidad es que su marioneta no fue capaz de convnceer a la gente del no ingreso a la UE, así se lo hicieron saber durante meses. Por tanto considero que es un esfuerzo en vano aludir a otros elementos diferentes como causa desencadenante del conflicto. La historia te va a juzgar por lo que te va a juzgar, y es que has cometido una agresión ilegítima y eres un puto criminal de guerra. Y así será ahora, dentro de 10 años y dentro de un siglo.
> 
> Por otro lado tenemos a Ucrania que trata de utilizar la misma táctica occidental de siempre para atraer a los indecisos a su redil. Bombardeos de escuelas, de hospitales, de guarderías e igual hasta te cuelan de iglesias. Cmo en Siria. Falta el comodín del gaseamiento.
> 
> Estas tácticas que utilizan unos y otros son un insulto a la inteligencia. Ahora bien, el conflicto, en todo lo demás, encierra una complejidad enorme que hasta ni el mejor analista sabe por qué se está produciendo X o Y y porque hay tal demanda ahora y no quizás antes. Me explico. Es obvio que Rusia, en principio, no ha alcanzado los objetivos marcados al inicio, esto es, la toma de Kiev en pocos días y con la mínima destrucción posible, pero la pregunta es ¿eran estos sus verdaderas intenciones/objetivos? Si quieres hacer una blitzkrieg, la realizas con tu mejro arsenal y con tus mejores tropas, pero todo lo que hemos visto hasta ahora es material obsoleto, soldados poco preparados y uan entrada muy tardíia de los spetsnaz y de los kadirovytes, con poco uso de aviación y una nula instalación de armamento antiaéreo (ahí vemos drones grabando como se llevan por delante columnas de carros blindados). Ess curioso. Quizás están esperando una mala jugada europea haciendo ver que son un ejército Paco....



La navaja de ockham. La explicación más simple es la más probable. Y lo más sencillo es que la famosa modernización del ejercito ruso fuese en realidad una apuesta enorme por la desinformación y la propaganda, la famosa guerra híbrida. Todo lo demás se lo ha llevado lo de siempre, la corrupción y la inercia burocrática que siempre se niega a perder sus cuotas de poder.

La prueba más clara de que el ejercito ruso no está en el nivel que su propaganda nos martilleaba no está en los tanques o armas que están utilizando. Está en la logística. Uno sabe que está ante un ejercito de primer nivel cuando la logística funciona como un reloj. Y la logística rusa esta siendo un desastre con un teatro de operaciones que está al lado de su frontera.

Estáis cayendo en las famosas Wunderwaffen. Si no se usan básicamente es porque o no existen, o están de fase desarrollo o no están a nivel operativo.

Lo de guardarlas para engañar a la OTAN y así hacerle creer que son un ejercito de segunda y entonces sacarlas y vencer a la OTAN...En fin, y lo de mandar el material de segunda para que se los follen y dejar lo bueno para la segunda ronda...otra.

Lo más probable es que creyesen que iban a ganar con la gorra, como cuando se anexionaron Crimea, y supongo que nadie se atrevió a decirle a los de arriba que se estaban pasando de optimistas, porque yo si creo que había gente dentro del ejercito ruso que sabía que esto no iba a ser un paseo. Porque una invasión total sobre un país del tamaño y la población de Ucrania nunca puede ser un paseo. Independientemente de la superioridad militar que se tenga, que obviamente la tienen.


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Para cuando termines de rebuznar...









Russia to jail citizens who spread ‘false information’ about army


Kremlin continues to insist its war with Ukraine is a ‘special operation’




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Oso Amoroso (11 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Por cierto, los cohetes que suben a la estación espacial son rusos no? Quien va a ir a por ellos?



Elon.


----------



## Honkler (11 Mar 2022)

Como que no?


----------



## uberales (11 Mar 2022)

No te jode, en vez de venir con vih viene con polonio.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Y el forero Zhukov desaparecido...debe estar comiendose los nudillos deseperado y sin ideas ya para convencernos de que realmente el desastre de Z es una jugada maestra de Putin.





EGO dijo:


> La doctrina rusa es ridiculisima.Anclada en 1941.Meten 20 carros en una avenida sin apoyo de nada,simplemente confiando en la superioridad de la masa.
> 
> Como se les ocurra entrar en Kiev de ese palo se quedan sin ejercito.
> 
> ...



Eso es, parece qeu sigan la tactica de la IIWW de mandar a millones de rusos a la muerte y querer ganar por superioridad númerica como hicieron con los alemanes.


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Mar 2022)

Hombre, tú de nuevo.

Tu amigo Zhukov ya habla de anexionarse Ucrania por los recursos. A lo mejor el Gobierno General no lo montan, pero el Reichskommissariat Ukraine, seguro...


----------



## tatenen (11 Mar 2022)

Perdona, españoles y eruopedos en general, desde Protugal hasta Alemania si queires. Y no, no es consciente de que le engañan, no lo fue cuando el coronabicho que directamente le cambiaban el guíon al más puro estilo orwelliano, lo va a ser ahora. Las élites dieron con la tecla hace tiempo, la tecla de manipular a la población llegando al resultado exacto al que se ve en la obra de Orwell de 1984. Hasta tal punto que no es ya en contra del "gobierno ruso", no, es directamente ODIO a todo aquel que sea ruso, aunque sea un currela emigrado de la madre rusia porque las oportunidades de su país son una mierda. Da igual, todos los rusos son putin y ser ciudadano ruso por europa u occidente en general se ha oconvertido en un dporte de riesgo. Algo que en occidente se vio por última vez durante el nazismo y otros movimientos que ocurrieron antes y durante la segunda guerra mundial. Es absolutamente flipante. TODO dios traga con lo que le pongan.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (11 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> y si ahora los rusos tienen la forma de destruir al enemigo antes de que pueda apretar el botón rojo?



Eso es imposible para los 2 bandos, o 3 si queréis meter a China de por medio.

Tanto EEUU como Rusia disponen de una constelación de satélites de alerta temprana que cubren todo el planeta detectando el lanzamiento de misiles ICBM más una red de radares estratégicos que confirman las trayectorias, número de misiles lanzados y/o cabezas MIRV ó señuelos que realizan la reentrada en la atmósfera.

Lo lógico es que tus sistemas de alerta detecten el ataque y se produzca la respuesta, si se ataca desde silos fijos desde territorio de los EEUU a Rusia o al contrario se tienen unos 15 minutos de alerta desde que se detectan los multiples lanzamientos hasta que se decide tomar la represalia. Si se ataca primero usando los submarinos estratégicos los tiempos de respuesta se acortan porque se puede lanzar desde más cerca.

EEUU tiene sus misiles balísticos intercontinentales en silos, pero también tiene una gran número de submarinos estratégicos (armados con misiles balísticos SLBM) y de ataque (armados con misiles de crucero que también pueden llevar una cabeza nuclear).

El caso de los Rusos es distinto, tienen misiles balísticos intercontinentales en silos pero también los tienen desplegados en vehículos, es decir son moviles y se pueden desplegar por toda la amplia geografía Rusa. En cuanto a sus submarinos estamos en las mismas, también tienen submarinos estratégicos (armados con misiles balísticos SLBM) y de ataque (armados con misiles de crucero que también pueden llevar una cabeza nuclear).


----------



## Giles Amaury (11 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Las concubinas de Putin ya hablan abiertamente de anexionarse Ucrania por los recursos. Van a montar el Reichskommissariat Ukraine. Panda de hijos de puta.



A Putin no le queda otra opción que anexionarse Ucrania por las sanciones, lo mismo que no le quedaba otra opción que invadirla por culpa de la OTAN.


----------



## alnitak (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

Interbrigadas de nuestro tiempo

El ministro de Defensa ruso, Serguéi Shoygu, ha declarado que 16.000 voluntarios de Oriente Medio están listos para ir a luchar a Donbás.

El ministro informó de ello al presidente ruso Vladimir Putin.

El jefe de Estado le encargó que se asegurara de que todos los que estuvieran dispuestos a participar en las operaciones de combate en Ucrania pudieran llegar al teatro de operaciones militares.

Anteriormente, Ucrania informó de que decenas de voluntarios de varios países del mundo estaban llegando a su territorio y deseaban participar en operaciones de combate.

t.me/anna_news/24193


----------



## arriondas (11 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> *Al loco Zar No le da miedo la OTAN. Lo que teme es la democracia. Teme levantamientos democráticos. Teme que se repita la experiencia de Maidan en la Plaza Roja. El verdadero enemigo para él es la UE y los valores de la UE, los valores democráticos y los valores del estado de derecho.*



Decir eso en Marzo de 2022... Tiene cojones la cosa, con lo que ha pasado en Occidente.


----------



## computer_malfuction (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Scardanelli (11 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> A Putin no le queda otra opción que anexionarse Ucraniana por las sanciones, lo mismo que no le quedaba otra opción que invadirla por culpa de la OTAN.



No le dejan otra opción. Él es un pobre hombre sin más opciones que bombardear maternidades y hospitales infantiles.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Decir eso en Marzo de 2022... Tiene cojones la cosa, con lo que ha pasado en Occidente.



Ya has llegado a Finlandia??


----------



## Albion (11 Mar 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> La navaja de ockham. La explicación más simple es la más probable. Y lo más sencillo es que la famosa modernización del ejercito ruso fuese en realidad una apuesta enorme por la desinformación y la propaganda, la famosa guerra híbrida. Todo lo demás se lo ha llevado lo de siempre, la corrupción y la inercia burocrática que siempre se niega a perder sus cuotas de poder.
> 
> La prueba más clara de que el ejercito ruso no está en el nivel que su propaganda nos martilleaba no está en los tanques o armas que están utilizando. Está en la logística. Uno sabe que está ante un ejercito de primer nivel cuando la logística funciona como un reloj. Y la logística rusa esta siendo un desastre con un teatro de operaciones que está al lado de su frontera.
> 
> ...



Buen análisis. Y añadiría el cambio para el campo de batalla que suponen los drones. Aún es pronto para analizarlo pero me parece que han revolucionado la forma de hacer la guerra. Lo que me extraña aún más es que los rusos, teniendo el conflicto de Nagorno tan reciente y tan cerca, no hayan sido capaces de ver el potencial que tienen esos aparatos y el daño que pueden hacer. Un gordo de las harinas desde su bunker en un Mcdonald de Kiev puede reventarte un par de tanques mientras se come una bolsa de doritos (exagerando la imagen, claro está).


----------



## alnitak (11 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Lo he dicho antes, paso previo a la declaración de guerra.
> 
> Por cierto, los cohetes que suben a la estación espacial son rusos no? Quien va a ir a por ellos?




una guerra atomica esta supercerca

cuanto mas se alargue lo de ucrania mas posible es


----------



## vladimirovich (11 Mar 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> La navaja de ockham. La explicación más simple es la más probable. Y lo más sencillo es que la famosa modernización del ejercito ruso fuese en realidad una apuesta enorme por la desinformación y la propaganda, la famosa guerra híbrida. Todo lo demás se lo ha llevado lo de siempre, la corrupción y la inercia burocrática que siempre se niega a perder sus cuotas de poder.
> 
> La prueba más clara de que el ejercito ruso no está en el nivel que su propaganda nos martilleaba no está en los tanques o armas que están utilizando. Está en la logística. Uno sabe que está ante un ejercito de primer nivel cuando la logística funciona como un reloj. Y la logística rusa esta siendo un desastre con un teatro de operaciones que está al lado de su frontera.
> 
> ...



Completamente de acuerdo.

Las wunderwaffen solo eran renders, powerpoints y exclusivas de RT.

Alguien con cerebro supongo que si que habra en la elite rusa, ahora entiendo el nerviosismo del Director de la FSB que posiblemente si se daba cuenta del desastre al que los llevaban, si esto es asi, el FSB y la CIA tienen que trabajar juntos para liquidar a los tarados cleptomanos y retrasados que gobiernan Rusia, empezando por Putin.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Mar 2022)

Que alguien me explique qué necesidad hay de poner una instagramer disfrazada de víctima herida saliendo de un hospital que no lo era, habiendo heridos de verdad.

Es la misma situación que las escenografías con figurantes del coronavirus incluso de los talibanes ocupando el poder en Afganistán.

Evidentes pantomimas que de ser cierto ambas cosas no eran necesarias.
Los ataúdes del Palacio de hielo en Madrid alguien decidió hacer ese espectáculo que fue el equivalente a las vistas aéreas de los supuestos cementerios en Brasil y resto de países sudamericanos.

Indudablemente murió mucha gente sobre todo los ancianos de las residencias a los que abandonaron.

Lo que está pasando en Ucrania es equivalente a lo que pasó en Wuhan. va destinado a los países de Europa Occidental.

Por ejemplo en Somalia , Etiopía o Nigeria ....o cualquier otra parte del mundo que no sean los países de Europa Occidental , ni hubo coronavirus ni se le espera. No hay ninguna razón por la que hoy mismo no se inicie la epidemia en Argelia por ejemplo.

En esos países que inexplicablemente han estado al margen de la epidemia , ni siquiera saben dónde está Ucrania y les importa un carajo.
Esos países no serán bombardeados ni su economía será destruida


----------



## Gonzalor (11 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Interbrigadas de nuestro tiempo
> 
> El ministro de Defensa ruso, Serguéi Shoygu, ha declarado que 16.000 voluntarios de Oriente Medio están listos para ir a luchar a Donbás.
> 
> El ministro informó de ello al presidente ruso Vladimir Putin.



¿Qué pasa, se le han acabado los soldados a Putin?


----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

Shoigu ofrece a Putin regalar a la DNR y a la LNR sistemas de defensa aérea portátiles, misiles antitanque, tanques y armas pequeñas

t.me/anna_news/24192


----------



## Zhukov (11 Mar 2022)

*Igor Strelkov - Brevemente sobre la situación en el frente 08:00 horas *

El control total de Volnovakha ha sido declarado oficialmente.
Mariupol seguirá siendo atacado. Creo que la lucha por la ciudad se prolongará durante 5-7 días, al menos.

Con una alta probabilidad, en los próximos días comenzará el asalto a Nikolaev. La ciudad está "cercada" desde fuera del casco urbano. En Nikolaev, el enemigo tiene grandes fuerzas, la ciudad en sí no está rodeada por todos lados, por lo que el asalto también será largo y muy difícil.

El éxito estratégico todavía se puede lograr sólo mediante una operación para rodear completamente al grupo enemigo de Donetsk, que aún conserva sus posiciones anteriores en el sector central del frente, desde el sur de Donetsk hasta Horlivka. Sin embargo, hasta que las ciudades de Izyum (al norte) y Gulai-Pole (al sur) sean completamente capturadas, esta operación no puede comenzar debido a la falta de comunicaciones necesarias. Mi predicción hoy y en los próximos días batallas por la captura de estas ciudades y áreas adyacentes.

Cerca de Kiev hasta ahora, sin cambios.

El panorama general es que las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas están llevando a cabo múltiples ataques contra la infraestructura de transporte en toda la orilla derecha de Ucrania, en puentes, carreteras y bases aéreas. Obviamente, esto se hace para destruir las comunicaciones necesarias para una movilización exitosa, que se lleva a cabo ampliamente en la Orilla Derecha y en Volinia. Evitar la posibilidad de formar nuevas unidades del ejército y reponer las existentes con una masa de "carne fresca" es ahora la segunda tarea más importante. La primera es la derrota y destrucción de unidades y formaciones que ya participan en la batalla


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

A los que dicen que Rusia no miente.

Rusia llama a su invasión de Ucrania una mera “operación especial” y una “operación de mantenimiento de la paz”. 

A UNA GUERRA CON MILLONES DE REFUGIADOS, MILES DE MUERTOS Y DESTRUCCIÓN TOTAL DE CIUDADES.


----------



## Gonzalor (11 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Shoigu ofrece a Putin regalar a la DNR y a la LNR sistemas de defensa aérea portátiles, misiles antitanque, tanques y armas pequeñas
> 
> t.me/anna_news/24192



¿Regalar? Lo dudo mucho


----------



## torque_200bc (11 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Esto no tienen ni pies ni cabeza, tendría que atravesar toda rumania o hungria sin ser detectado, o rumania, serbia y bosnia....



Nadie dice que no fue detectado, o que no lleven volando drones ucranianos desde ni se sabe cuando a traves de esos espacios aereos.


----------



## derepen (11 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Que alguien me explique qué necesidad hay de poner una instagramer disfrazada de víctima herida saliendo de un hospital que no lo era, habiendo heridos de verdad.
> 
> Es la misma situación que las escenografías con figurantes del coronavirus incluso de los talibanes ocupando el poder en Afganistán.
> 
> ...



¿Has podido recuperar la cuenta? 

Me alegro.


----------



## Gonzalor (11 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> A los que dicen que Rusia no miente.
> 
> Rusia llama a su invasión de Ucrania una mera “operación especial” y una “operación de mantenimiento de la paz”.
> 
> A UNA GUERRA CON MILLONES DE REFUGIADOS, MILES DE MUERTOS Y DESTRUCCIÓN TOTAL DE CIUDADES.



Si Rusia no mintiera, no tendría ninguna necesidad de recurrir a eufemismos ni de aplicar más censura y represión que sus enemigos.


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Mar 2022)

No te ofendes porque asumes la posición del invasor asesino y la apoyas. Consideras que Ucrania y su gente son recursos del Zar. Su lebensraum. Seig Heil o Z, como digais ahora...


----------



## pirivi-parava (11 Mar 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Buen análisis. Y añadiría el cambio para el campo de batalla que suponen los drones. Aún es pronto para analizarlo pero me parece que han revolucionado la forma de hacer la guerra. Lo que me extraña aún más es que los rusos, teniendo el conflicto de Nagorno tan reciente y tan cerca, no hayan sido capaces de ver el potencial que tienen esos aparatos y el daño que pueden hacer. Un gordo de las harinas desde su bunker en un Mcdonald de Kiev puede reventarte un par de tanques mientras se come una bolsa de doritos (exagerando la imagen, claro está).



Hasta se veía un operador de dron junto al jefe de de una compañía o sección de infantería rusa que desmontaron y avanzaban a pie en entorno urbano. En vez de tener al lado al de transmisiones tenía al del dron de reconocimiento


----------



## alnitak (11 Mar 2022)

rusia esta haciendo algo logico militarmente

ha entrado.. ha provocado el revuelo

y ahora comienza el desagste de occidente

sabe que los españolitos y demas europeos no soportan dos meses asi

esta haciendolo de cine

tiene a todo occidente acojonado y esto solo acaba de empezar.


----------



## Erwin (11 Mar 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> La navaja de ockham. La explicación más simple es la más probable. Y lo más sencillo es que la famosa modernización del ejercito ruso fuese en realidad una apuesta enorme por la desinformación y la propaganda, la famosa guerra híbrida. Todo lo demás se lo ha llevado lo de siempre, la corrupción y la inercia burocrática que siempre se niega a perder sus cuotas de poder.
> 
> La prueba más clara de que el ejercito ruso no está en el nivel que su propaganda nos martilleaba no está en los tanques o armas que están utilizando. Está en la logística. Uno sabe que está ante un ejercito de primer nivel cuando la logística funciona como un reloj. Y la logística rusa esta siendo un desastre con un teatro de operaciones que está al lado de su frontera.
> 
> ...



Han pasado solo 2 semanas, un poco de por favor... y el ejercito Ucraniano, no es manco. Esperemos un par de semanas mas para ver como van los acontecimientos. Porque una vez caído el grueso del ejercito ukro, tengo la sospecha de que los acontecimientos se precipitaran, vamos que los ukros colapsaran. Esperemos a ver antes de dar sentencias.
salud2

Pd: Sólo en 2 semanas hay hasta 250 km de avances en algunos sectores, tengamos en cuenta este dato


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Si Rusia no mintiera, no tendría ninguna necesidad de recurrir a eufemismos ni de aplicar más censura y represión que sus enemigos.



En España han caido gobiernos de la noche a la mañana votando. En Rusia no.


----------



## coscorron (11 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Sois unos cenizos, además de materialistas carentes de empatía. Solo os preocupa que no suban los doritos y las campurrianas... Yo creo que la sociedad española en general no es así, y están dispuestos a pagar las campurrianas un leuro más caras si ese es el coste de derrotar al nazismo ruso



Lo que paso es que tenemos los huevos pelados ya y hemos visto que todos esos ideales sólo son dinerito que se llevan crudo otros directamente desde mi bolsillo y mi trabajo ... Y ahora no es diferente toda la solidaridad con Ucrania, va directa a los exportadores americanos de GNL, armas y otros productos que aquí ya empiezan a escasear y a pagarse a precios digamos fuera de mercado.


----------



## uberales (11 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Hombre, tú de nuevo.
> 
> Tu amigo Zhukov ya habla de anexionarse Ucrania por los recursos. A lo mejor el Gobierno General no lo montan, pero el Reichskommissariat Ukraine, seguro...



Es que son escusas baratas putinianas. ¿De verdad querían la desnazificación? Entran solo en el dombass. ¿De verdad querían que no entrara en la otan? Se va allí se llega a un acuerdo y se queda con el dombass. ¿Están matando rusos? Te quedas en el dombass. 

Se han basado en ese tema siempre. Eso sí, hace unas semanas antes de la invasión putiniana, hubo un forero proputin que reconoció que era para quedarse con las tierras de cultivo, porque Rusia no tiene trigo. 

Vamos, que es una guerra de conquista como la que montó Hitler.


----------



## Trajanillo (11 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Hay una campaña mediática muy fuerte sobre la hipocresía de USA y EEUU.....



No la hay, pero es que si la hubiera no sería mentira...


----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

MINISTERIO DE DEFENSA RUSO: "Una agrupación de tropas de la República Popular de Donetsk ha liberado la ciudad de Volnovakha. Los asentamientos de Olhinka, Veliko-Anadol y Zelenyi Hai también han sido tomados bajo control. El avance en profundidad fue de hasta 6 km".

t.me/akimapache/1503

Hay mapa en el enlace


----------



## Billy Ray (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> 8 de marzo de 2022. Entregas de Panzerfaust 3 alemanes a unidades ucranianas cerca de Kiev. el transporte se realiza mediante vehículos civiles.
> Ver archivo adjunto 978334



Es lo MÁS PACO que he visto desde la guerra de El Salvador en los 80, vaya BANDA...me dicen que se llama Manolo y viene de Albacete y me lo creo. A ese le das un jamón y lo coge igual, y encima con el arma cargada...instrucción a tope.


----------



## Viricida (11 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> A los que dicen que Rusia no miente.
> 
> Rusia llama a su invasión de Ucrania una mera “operación especial” y una “operación de mantenimiento de la paz”.
> 
> A UNA GUERRA CON MILLONES DE REFUGIADOS, MILES DE MUERTOS Y DESTRUCCIÓN TOTAL DE CIUDADES.



Con ello podríamos decir como mucho, que se pone al 1% de nivel de cinismo de la OTAN y su "comunidad internacional". Le queda un largo camino para situarse a su altura.


----------



## Ostracismo Produtorio (11 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> A los que dicen que Rusia no miente.
> 
> Rusia llama a su invasión de Ucrania una mera “operación especial” y una “operación de mantenimiento de la paz”.
> 
> A UNA GUERRA CON MILLONES DE REFUGIADOS, MILES DE MUERTOS Y DESTRUCCIÓN TOTAL DE CIUDADES.



Y dijeron e insistieron en que no habría invasión.


----------



## Trajanillo (11 Mar 2022)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Elon.



Elon?? Ese tipo me recuerda al de "No mires arriba" el de los cohetes que iban a salvar el mundo


----------



## Seronoser (11 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Peter Doocy a Psaki: ¿Van a culpar a Putin de todo hasta las elecciones legislativas? El mes pasado fue la pandemia



Mira cómo se ríen los de detrás cuando hace la pregunta.
Putin va a lograr que se follen a Biden antes de tiempo.


----------



## alnitak (11 Mar 2022)

Erwin dijo:


> Han pasado solo 2 semanas, un poco de por favor... y el ejercito Ucraniano, no es manco. Esperemos un par de semanas mas para ver como van los acontecimientos. Porque una vez caído el grueso del ejercito ukro, tengo la sospecha de que los acontecimientos se precipitaran, vamos que los ukros colapsaran. Esperemos a ver antes de dar sentencias.
> salud2
> 
> Pd: Sólo en 2 semanas hay hasta 250 km de avances en algunos sectores, tengamos en cuenta este dato




es que los europeos ya no saben como es una guerra

usa les vendio que gano en irak cuando nunca conqiisto nada

rusia ha roto ya tres fronteras en ucrania.. el.ejercito ukro no los ha rechazaado pero sobre todo rusia que puede aguantar un año todas las sanciones sabe que europa nonpuede aguantar un mes de guerra

rusia tiene que destruir europa destrozar la moral de esos payasos que viven denouta madre.. que sepan lo que es pasar hambre y para ello haybque esperar

ucrania ya es rusa.. ahora solo falta convencer a europa


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

Viricida dijo:


> Con ello podríamos decir como mucho, que se pone al 1% de nivel de cinismo de la OTAN y su "comunidad internacional". Le queda un largo camino para situarse a su altura.



En eso tienes razón, una dictadura le queda un largo camino para parecerse a occidente


----------



## kokod (11 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Una de dos. O son unos necios que lo ven todo como si fuera un partido de fútbol (forofismo y maniqueísmo barato), o simplemente son intoxicadores a sueldo. Porque no se entiende que arrojen piedras a sus propias cristaleras de una forma tan burda.



Les encanta a esta panda de borregos que la gasolina suba a 3 euros, que dentro de unos meses no puedan comprar ciertos productos en los supermercados, que no tengan gas para calentarse, o que tengan una guerra en las puertas de su casa, yo por mi parte a este tipo de personas los meto en el ignore ya que contaminan el hilo.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

Ostracismo Produtorio dijo:


> Y dijeron e insistieron en que no habría invasión.



que eramos Histericos


----------



## uberales (11 Mar 2022)

Jajaja


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

kokod dijo:


> Les encanta a esta panda de borregos que la gasolina suba a 3 euros, que dentro de unos meses no puedan comprar ciertos productos en los supermercados, que no tengan gas para calentarse, o que tengan una guerra en las puertas de su casa, yo por mi parte a este tipo de personas los meto en el ignore ya que contaminan el hilo.



Me han dicho que si pones a 100 en el ignore baja la gasolina..... tu dale dale


----------



## Viricida (11 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> En eso tienes razón, una dictadura le queda un largo camino para parecerse a occidente



Muchas "intervenciones humanitarias" le faltan, sí.


----------



## alnitak (11 Mar 2022)

jajjajajajaa

es deseperante ver como estan todos los de las vacunas metidos en este ajo

menuda conspiracion

| URGENTE: Reuters: Facebook permitirá temporalmente publicaciones que llamen a la violencia contra los rusos o llamar a la muerte de Putin. Según correos internos vistos por Reuters el 10/03, Meta permitirá llamadas de violencia contra rusos en el contexto de guerra actual


----------



## Teuro (11 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> _
> Ver archivo adjunto 978140
> 
> 
> FINIQUITADO._



En la IIGM Rusia comenzó a ganar batallas cuando comenzó a ejecutar generales. En la película del hundimiento lo dice claramente Hitler "Debí haber ejecutado a mis generales como Stalin hizo".


----------



## Seronoser (11 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si es cierto que los ukros estaban fabricando bombas sucias en Chernobyl, no creo que los rusos dejen en manos de los ucranianos *ni un solo reactor nuclear !!!.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 978295
> 
> ...




Hay que tener en cuenta que el 90% de las fuerzas militares ucranianas están en combate, y solo hay un 10% al oeste de Kiev.
Cuando Rusia acabe la limpieza en el este, se planta en Lvov en dos días.


----------



## alnitak (11 Mar 2022)

jajjajajajaa

es deseperante ver como estan todos los de las vacunas metidos en este ajo

menuda conspiracion

| URGENTE: Reuters: Facebook permitirá temporalmente publicaciones que llamen a la violencia contra los rusos o llamar a la muerte de Putin. Según correos internos vistos por Reuters el 10/03, Meta permitirá llamadas de violencia contra rusos en el contexto de guerra actual


----------



## Billy Ray (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> 8 de marzo de 2022. Entregas de Panzerfaust 3 alemanes a unidades ucranianas cerca de Kiev. el transporte se realiza mediante vehículos civiles.
> Ver archivo adjunto 978336



Unidades ucranianas equipadas con vehículos de lo último, ya veo, una pick-up civil para transporte de munición, vale. Habrá que preguntarse si en combate ese transporte es adecuado, sin camuflaje ni protección y encima de color blanco, es perfecto, vamos. Y ya si hablamos de montar un puesto de municionamiento con seguridad eligiendo bien emplazamiento y tal y tal (teórica de cabo tomatero), ya nos podemos cagar. 
Salta a la vista la guerra que van a ganar estos...


----------



## alnitak (11 Mar 2022)

EUROPA ESTA ACOJONADA

VA A CAER ANTES EUROPA QUE KIEV

El Alto Representante de la UE para Política Exterior, Josep Borrell, dijo que uno de los principales errores de Europa en las relaciones con Rusia fue la promesa de ingreso en la OTAN para Ucrania y Georgia. https://t.co/M1Wlsr38YE


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (11 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> *Al loco Zar No le da miedo la OTAN. Lo que teme es la democracia. Teme levantamientos democráticos. Teme que se repita la experiencia de Maidan en la Plaza Roja. El verdadero enemigo para él es la UE y los valores de la UE, los valores democráticos y los valores del estado de derecho.*



Pedro Sánchez es forero.


----------



## arriondas (11 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> rusia esta haciendo algo logico militarmente
> 
> ha entrado.. ha provocado el revuelo
> 
> ...



Llevamos dos semanas de conflicto, y en España... Están parando un montón de fábricas e industrias, los pescadores pensando en dejar sus barcos amarrados en los puertos, la industria alimentaria temblando, los transportistas a la huelga... Repito, en sólo dos semanas.


----------



## uberales (11 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En la IIGM Rusia comenzó a ganar batallas cuando comenzó a ejecutar generales. En la película del hundimiento lo dice claramente Hitler "Debí haber ejecutado a mis generales como Stalin hizo".



Realmente Stalin estaba cagado y se fue a su dacha con el empiece de Barbarroja. Le fueron a ver Beria y otros para convencerle de luchar, él se esperaba lo típico Beriano, un tiro en la nuca y desaparición de foto. Después cogió a todos los generales que no hubo matado y preparó todo con la ayuda logística e industrial americana.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Llevamos dos semanas de conflicto, y en España... Están parando un montón de fábricas e industrias, los pescadores pensando en dejar sus barcos amarrados en los puertos, la industria alimentaria temblando, los transportistas a la huelga... Repito, en sólo dos semanas.



Si enumeras lo de Rusia ocupas una pagina del hilo


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Mar 2022)

Protectorado de Bohemia y Moravia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




.

Este debe ser un ídolo tuyo...


----------



## alnitak (11 Mar 2022)

rusia va a enviar a 16.000 combatientes musulmanes folladores a kiev

la yihad esta en kiev !!! jajajajajaj

Putin announces that Russia will send volunteers to fight in Ukraine, including "volunteers from the Middle East". 
Russia is not planning to pause this any time soon. It is going for the kill no matter the price.


----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

Efectivamente, Volnovakha está bajo el control total del DNR. Esto significa que los combatientes de la NM han ocupado y se han atrincherado en todos los distritos de la ciudad, entrando en la parte central de la misma. Sin embargo, esto no significa que los combates en la ciudad hayan cesado.

Todavía hay focos aislados de resistencia, grupos dispersos que se niegan a deponer las armas. Sin embargo, en las próximas horas los chicos de la 100ª Brigada, Esparta, 3ª Brigada, 1ª y 2ª Fuerzas Especiales resolverán definitivamente este problema también.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Pedro Sánchez es forero.



Y Rallo


----------



## HP LOVECRAFT (11 Mar 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> Que rara esta guerra!
> 
> Me metí a la bazofia de Badoo, busque chicas en Ucrania y para mi sorpresa, había un montón de chicas online e incluso, en ciudades que supuestamente “el tirano Putin” ha arrasado con bombas (Járkov, Kharkiv). Si la guerra fuera tan descarnada como dicen los medios, no se encontrarían chicas ucranianas en estos tugurios online...





MACHO NO SEAS INGENUO     Que la mayoria de esos perfiles son falsos para atraer clientes .Si lo sabré yo que me pase media vida metido en esos sitios


----------



## ksa100 (11 Mar 2022)

Si en marzo ya estamos así, ¿qué pasará en octube?


----------



## arriondas (11 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Si enumeras lo de Rusia ocupas una pagina del hilo



Vaya respuesta... En Rusia no está pasando ni la décima parte de lo que ocurre en España.


----------



## alnitak (11 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Llevamos dos semanas de conflicto, y en España... Están parando un montón de fábricas e industrias, los pescadores pensando en dejar sus barcos amarrados en los puertos, la industria alimentaria temblando, los transportistas a la huelga... Repito, en sólo dos semanas.




europa es debil

si has vivido en rusia sabes que alli puedn eatar tres meses pasandolo.fatal

su invierno es durisimo y terrible

y son patriotas.. aunque nonles guste putin nunca irian contra la gran madre rusia


----------



## raptors (11 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Si, son las 3 capitales de la Ucrania occidental.
> 
> Este ataque ya parece mas rabia que otra cosa.
> 
> ...



El clásico comentario del empinado proUsa...


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Mar 2022)

*HOLOCAUSTO DORITERO (vol. 2): PUTIN DICE QUE LOS VOLUNTARIOS PARA LUCHAR CONTRA UCRANIA "SERÁN BIENVENIDOS"*


----------



## alnitak (11 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Vaya respuesta... En Rusia no está pasando ni la décima parte de que ocurre en España.



veo que ya ves la luz 

y estonsolo ha empezado

cuanto años estuvo rusia atacando chechenia ???


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Vaya respuesta... En Rusia no está pasando ni la décima parte de que ocurre en España.



No veo a los españoles huyendo del pais. En Rusia si.


----------



## crocodile (11 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Mandalo al Ignore y pasa de él.
> No le hagas el juego



Lo tengo dicho pasad al ignore a estos traidores de vuestro país y endofobos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> A los que dicen que Rusia no miente.
> 
> Rusia llama a su invasión de Ucrania una mera “operación especial” y una “operación de mantenimiento de la paz”.
> 
> A UNA GUERRA CON MILLONES DE REFUGIADOS, MILES DE MUERTOS Y DESTRUCCIÓN TOTAL DE CIUDADES.




Sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que de querer invadir Ucrania habría aprovechado la epidemia o incluso un ataque biológico, que no se habría enterado nadie y habría salido gratis.

Si el problema es el títere zelinski , la "KGB" lo podría haber asesinado con coronavirus o de las infinitas formas que hay de matar sin que nadie se entere , o haciendo un espectáculo como se hizo con el presidente Carrero blanco.


A mí todo me hace pensar que Putin qué es un miembro fundamental de todas las organizaciones supranacionales que dirigen el mundo, está compinchado con los chinos y el presidente Biden para destruir Europa.
Es el gran reseteo.

Los americanos primero venderán armas a los europeos y luego la reconstrucción de sus paises devastados

Ahí tenéis a Trump con una frase lapidaria :

Como este foro no admite vídeos de Tik TOk hay que añadir una h al principio del enlace

ttps://vm.tiktok.com/ZMLfyfvTp/


----------



## pirivi-parava (11 Mar 2022)

Nuevas maquetas de la guerra


----------



## Seronoser (11 Mar 2022)

Inflación en España 7,6%, la mayor desde 1986.
Y antes de la operación militar rusa.

jojojo de verdad creo que Putin se va a cargar a la mitad de los gobiernos europeos con este tema.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *HOLOCAUSTO DORITERO (vol. 2): PUTIN DICE QUE LOS VOLUNTARIOS PARA LUCHAR CONTRA UCRANIA "SERÁN BIENVENIDOS"*



El grupo Wagner le sale caro, mejor voluntarios.


----------



## alnitak (11 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *HOLOCAUSTO DORITERO (vol. 2): PUTIN DICE QUE LOS VOLUNTARIOS PARA LUCHAR CONTRA UCRANIA "SERÁN BIENVENIDOS"*




segun SHIGOUI el general tienen 16.000 voluntarios musulmamnes asesinos y violadores del ISIS y putin ha dicho 

PONEDELES AVIONES Y ARMAS Y A KIEV


JAJAJJAAJJA


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Javelin capturado por las fuerzas de la Milicia Popular de la L/DPR.


----------



## palmerita (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Yomateix (11 Mar 2022)

*La OMS aconseja a Ucrania destruir los virus almacenados en sus laboratorios para evitar que se propaguen entre la población*
La *Organización Mundial de la Salud* ha aconsejado a *Ucrania* que destruya los patógenos de alta amenaza alojados en los laboratorios de salud pública del país para evitar "cualquier derrame potencial" que propague enfermedades entre la población.

*Los flujos de gas de Rusia en los gaseoductos clave que provén a Europa se mantienen estables pese a la guerra en Ucrania*
*Rusia* ha continuado enviando gas a *Alemania *a través del gaseoducto *Nord Stream 1* y a *Polonia* y a *Eslovaquia* a través de *Ucrania* a niveles prácticamente sin cambios, según muestran los datos de los operadores de gaseoductos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

El gobernador de la región de Volyn en Ucrania comunicó que como resultado de un ataque en un aeródromo en Lutsk, dos militares murieron y seis más resultaron heridos.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Javelin capturado por las fuerzas de la Milicia Popular de la L/DPR.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 978396



Madre mia, un ruso con mascarilla en un secarral al aire libre. Ahora se entiende el fracaso ruso


----------



## alnitak (11 Mar 2022)

te recojo en klaipeda y vamos palla


----------



## raptors (11 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> La doctrina militar rusa parece clara, avanzar en columnas bien densas por las carreteras principales hasta ser emboscados por 4 paletos con javelins, una vez emboscados salir corriendo de vuelta dejando los cadaveres y la chatarra atras.
> 
> Z de zoquetes.



Parece que sabes mucho... entonces has de saber como todos mientan a tu mama ja, ja, ja


----------



## Seronoser (11 Mar 2022)

palmerita dijo:


>



No hay nadie


----------



## alnitak (11 Mar 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> *La OMS aconseja a Ucrania destruir los virus almacenados en sus laboratorios para evitar que se propaguen entre la población*
> La *Organización Mundial de la Salud* ha aconsejado a *Ucrania* que destruya los patógenos de alta amenaza alojados en los laboratorios de salud pública del país para evitar "cualquier derrame potencial" que propague enfermedades entre la población.
> 
> *Los flujos de gas de Rusia en los gaseoductos clave que provén a Europa se mantienen estables pese a la guerra en Ucrania*
> *Rusia* ha continuado enviando gas a *Alemania *a través del gaseoducto *Nord Stream 1* y a *Polonia* y a *Eslovaquia* a través de *Ucrania* a niveles prácticamente sin cambios, según muestran los datos de los operadores de gaseoductos.




obviamente la.oms y usa crearon el covid en ucrania


----------



## arriondas (11 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> europa es debil
> 
> si has vivido en rusia sabes que alli puedn eatar tres meses pasandolo.fatal
> 
> ...



Vivo en Rusia. Conozco el invierno de los Urales. Clima muy duro. la gente que vive con este clima es gente preparada, y obstinada.

Y encima muy patriotas. Están cerrando filas en torno al país, aplicando lo que decía Sergey Bodrov.


----------



## vladimirovich (11 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> El clásico comentario del empinado proUsa...



Es curioso que digas eso...porque yo era proruso ( y en parte sigo siendolo).

Si los rusos hubiesen entrado en el Donbass, los hubiese apoyado.

Si los rusos fuesen a por el este de Ucrania, diagonal Kharkov-Crimea, menos, pero tambien.

Pero Z es un crimen y una estupidez, mas lo segundo que lo primero te diria , van a una debacle total, van a destruir Ucrania, pero tambien Rusia.

Hay que saber bajarse de los caballos perdedores, sobre todo cuando ves que el caballo es estupido, corrupto y soberbio y te han engañado.


----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

El CEO de #Pfizer, Albert #Bourla, dijo que había hablado personalmente con #Zelensky sobre sus bajas tasas de vacunación y que estaba enviando vacunas y #Paxlovid para ayudar a la crisis de los refugiados...


----------



## Seronoser (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El gobernador de la región de Volyn en Ucrania comunicó que como resultado de un ataque en un aeródromo en Lutsk, dos militares murieron y seis más resultaron heridos.



Bonito castillo medieval hay en Lutsk


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (11 Mar 2022)

Vladimir Putin acordó atraer voluntarios de Medio Oriente a Donbass.

Según el ministro de Defensa, Sergei Shoigu, la BV recibió unas 16.000 solicitudes de participación voluntaria en una operación especial en Ucrania.


----------



## Mabuse (11 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 978222



Habrá que invertir en machetes cortamanos. Van a subir seguro.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Informe de la CNN sobre un Boeing E-3A Sentry AWACS de la OTAN que realiza labores de reconocimiento desde el espacio aéreo polaco a lo largo de las fronteras de Bielorrusia y Ucrania.

Según el jefe de vuelos de la OTAN, detectan decenas de aviones rusos sobre Bielorrusia, tanto volando a lo largo de la frontera como realizando misiones de combate en el territorio de Ucrania. Al mismo tiempo, el awacs no puede determinar la nacionalidad de algunos cazas en el espacio aéreo de Ucrania debido a que los tres países utilizan aviones MiG-29.

Además, los sistemas de guerra electrónica rusos intentan constantemente interferir con el trabajo de los oficiales de inteligencia de la OTAN.


----------



## raptors (11 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Y el forero Zhukov desaparecido...debe estar comiendose los nudillos deseperado y sin ideas ya para convencernos de que realmente el desastre de Z es una jugada maestra de Putin.



también vieras el "paquete" que hace desaparecer tu m@m@... ja


----------



## maromo (11 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Es curioso que digas eso...porque yo era proruso ( y en parte sigo siendolo).
> 
> Si los rusos hubiesen entrado en el Donbass, los hubiese apoyado.
> 
> ...



Esto es un "antes votaba a vox pero ahora votaré a podemas"?


----------



## otroyomismo (11 Mar 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Buen análisis. Y añadiría el cambio para el campo de batalla que suponen los drones. Aún es pronto para analizarlo pero me parece que han revolucionado la forma de hacer la guerra. Lo que me extraña aún más es que los rusos, teniendo el conflicto de Nagorno tan reciente y tan cerca, no hayan sido capaces de ver el potencial que tienen esos aparatos y el daño que pueden hacer. *Un gordo de las harinas desde su bunker en un Mcdonald de Kiev puede reventarte un par de tanques mientras se come una bolsa de doritos* (exagerando la imagen, claro está).



le pelicula es floja, floja, pero ilustra esto: Good Kill









Good Kill


Tommy Egan es un oficial de la Fuerza Aérea encargado de dirigir los ataques con aviones no tripulados. Ahora pasa a diario ocho horas luchando en la guerra contra el terrorismo por mando a distancia y el tiempo restante en su casa de los suburbios,




www.sensacine.com


----------



## waukegan (11 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En la IIGM Rusia comenzó a ganar batallas cuando comenzó a ejecutar generales. En la película del hundimiento lo dice claramente Hitler "Debí haber ejecutado a mis generales como Stalin hizo".



Ahí Hitler se refiere a la purga que realizó Stalin antes de comenzar la segunda guerra mundial, una purga bastante profunda que no afectó solo a generales sino también a oficiales de todo el escalafón e incluso a unidades enteras. Dicha purga acabó con buena parte del know-how del Ejército soviético y lo debitó considerablemente de modo que cuando comenzó la invasión nazi, les entraron hasta la cocina. A lo largo del 42, 43 y 44 los soviéticos fueron capaces de reconstruir su ejército -en esa época no hubo grandes purgas- ,en parte con ayuda de EEUU que les envió material de guerra, alimentos y materias primas vía Murmansk al principio y después, cuando esta ruta se tornó impracticable por los submarinos alemanes, vía Irán y vía Pacífico una vez se contubo a los japoneses.









Ley de Préstamo y Arriendo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Sergey Shoigu comunicó que más de 16,000 voluntarios de Medio Oriente están listos para venir a ayudar a DNR y LNR.


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (11 Mar 2022)

De dónde serán los 16.000 de medio oriente. Supongo que Sirios pero del ejército Sirio no puede ser. Entonces?


----------



## alnitak (11 Mar 2022)

un saludo para los burbujistas tontolavas como tu


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (11 Mar 2022)

Volviendo al periodista y excorresponsal en Moscú Rafael Poch. Unas charlas interesantes. Que raro que no lo acusen de agente prorruso, como ya se ha hecho con otros analistas y comentadores críticos.


Spoiler



*Noviembre 2014

Conferència «El conflicte d'Ucraïna» a El Puig: Rafael Poch-de-Feliu*


Spoiler







*Noviembre 2017

Conferencia 'La Disolución de la URSS, motivos y consecuencias' Rafael Poch*


Spoiler







*#EnPrimeraPlana 100 años de la revolución rusa*


Spoiler









*Abril 2018

Rafael Poch. La crisi desintegradora de la UE*


Spoiler







*Diciembre 2018

Presentación del Libro: 'Entender la Rusia de Putin' de Rafel Poch*


Spoiler







*Marzo 2019

Presentación de Objetivo Moscú: Protagonistas de la obsesión antirrusa*


Spoiler







*Abril 2019

Entrevista con Rafael Poch de Feliu sobre la obsesión antirusa*


Spoiler







*Mayo 2021

De la Unión Soviética de Gorbachov a la Rusia de Putin - Una conversación con Rafael Poch de Feliu*


Spoiler







*03.02.2022

Rafael Poch explica el follón entre EEUU y Rusia*


Spoiler







*24.02.2022

Rafael Poch sobre la guerra de Ucrania*


Spoiler












Rafael Poch sobre la guerra de Ucrania


Rafael Poch-de-Feliu es un periodista y escritor catalán, especializado en política internacional, corresponsal en Rusia, Alemania y China.Entrevista realiza...




www.youtube.com








*Marzo 2022*

Poch manifestó que no creía posible una invasión de Rusia a Ucrania.

*Rafael Poch en ARV (La Sexta)*


Spoiler








__





- YouTube


Disfruta de los vídeos y la música que te gustan, sube material original y comparte el contenido con tus amigos, tu familia y el resto del mundo en YouTube.




www.youtube.com


----------



## raptors (11 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Es curioso que digas eso...porque yo era proruso ( y en parte sigo siendolo).
> 
> Si los rusos hubiesen entrado en el Donbass, los hubiese apoyado.
> 
> ...



El clásico empinado tratando de aparentar normalidad... ja ja de lejos se te nota el tufo...


----------



## jgrr (11 Mar 2022)

*La yihad nazi*

La guerra en Ucrania no es formalmente una guerra. Es decir, nadie ha declarado la guerra formalmente. Ni Rusia a Ucrania ni Ucrania a Rusia. Sorprende, pero es así. Por eso el otro día os hablaba de cobeligerantes de hecho, que no de derecho. Esto tiene una explicación larga y prolija según el derecho internacional en la que no me voy a extender pero es, curiosamente, también uno de los argumentos esgrimidos por EEUU en sus múltiples agresiones a otros países como, por ejemplo, a Siria. O Turquía, también en Siria. Esta es la razón por la que la ONU no habla de "invasión" ni de "guerra" y se refiere a la situación como "ataque" y "conflicto".EEUU (y Turquía) ocupan una parte importante del territorio sirio, unos con sus vasallos kurdos y otros con sus propios peones, y hacen negocios con sus recursos, como el caso del petróleo. Pero antes de llegar a este escenario, EEUU (y Turquía, y otros) utilizaron otra estrategia: el armamento, entrenamiento y financiación de fuerzas yihadistas equiparables a los nazis de ahora en Ucrania. Y permitieron, y alentaron junto con sus múltiples vasallos, la llegada de yihadistas de todo el mundo a Siria. Una de las características de estos yihadistas fue el refugiarse entre la población de las ciudades y evitar que la población las abandonase cuando el ejército sirio las cercó para liberarlas.Igual están haciendo ahora los nazis en Ucrania, refugiándose entre la población. Esta es la razón por la que los "corredores humanitarios" no dan resultado. Se intenta retrasar todo lo posible la salida de la población civil en Jarkov, Odessa, Mariupol y demás para evitar la caída de las ciudades y/o retrasar el avance de los rusos. La gente en la ciudad es su garantía, su escudo. Como el de los yihadistas en Siria. Y, como entonces, ya oímos hablar de hospitales bombardeados, y no será lo único. Por si queréis variar sobre lo que leéis, aquí hay un relato de cómo se desalojó esa maternidad de las fotos de hoy del mundo de la propaganda para que los nazis y/o los militares ucranianos se instalasen. El reportaje se publicó el día 8, un día antes del bombardeo, por lo que el relato es anterior a esa fecha. Tanto que se habla en él de que *la maternidad fue desalojada a últimos de febrero*. Y para que veáis de qué va la cosa de la yihad nazi, igualito que en Siria, un vídeo revelador aunque no se verá por mucho tiempo en youtube.
O esta otra donde *un militar y/o nazi ucraniano coloca un cóctel Molotov en un parque infantil*. Lo mismo se vio en Siria, y luego se acusó al gobierno de matanzas de niños. Aquí serán los rusos los culpables. Y, como en Siria, todos criticarán la brutalidad y jalearán al unísono a la yihad nazi.

De nada sirve, por ejemplo, el que la Oficina del Alto Comisionado de las Naciones Unidas para los Derechos Humanos acusase, el 2016, al Batallón "Azov" (hoy integrado dentro de las estructuras del Ejército de Ucrania con mando propio) de "cometer crímenes de guerra como saqueos masivos, detenciones ilegales y tortura" en el Donbás. Por lo tanto, su comportamiento de ahora no es excepcional, sino su seña de identidad. El embellecimiento de los nazis en Occidente es total porque Occidente, cada vez más y más rápido, se está nazificando. Por eso empuja y alienta la yihad nazi.Desde siempre, el capitalismo colonial occidental se ha caracterizado por su capacidad para utilizar las contradicciones sociales y políticas, internas y externas, para implementar sus proyectos y planes. En el apogeo de su expansión colonial recurrió a la exportacion de "excedentes humanos" (parados, pobres, presos) de las clases populares y/o religiosas para asentar las colonias a fin de preservar la estabilidad interna y, al mismo tiempo, lograr el control de sus nuevas conquistas. 
Por no hacer un repaso histórico, basta reseñar que el comienzo moderno de todo esto está en Afganistán, donde los países del Golfo y Pakistán enviaron miles de "voluntarios descarriados" (sic) para la yihad contra los soviéticos. Lo mismo se hizo en Siria y, ahora, en Ucrania. Estamos en la yihad nazi.

Occidente no puede enfrentarse a Rusia porque está en inferioridad cualitativa armamentística, además de que Rusia visualizó su determinación declarando las fuerzas nucleares en estado de alerta máxima, pero sí puede hacerlo de otras maneras. Una, el envío de armas. Otra, el envío de "voluntarios" que son, en su práctica totalidad, nazis. Desde la desaparición de la URSS los movimientos nazis y neonazis han ido creciendo en todos y cada uno de los países occidentales ante la práctica desaparición de los partidos comunistas y la derechización constante de sus sucesores. Los nazis y neonazis se presentan como fuerzas hostiles a la globalización neoliberal y a las élites gobernantes pero siempre han dejado claro que su motivo principal es que la globalización es una "amenaza a la pureza cultural, étnica y religiosa" del Occidente blanco. De ahí su rechazo a la migración de los países del sur, especialmente si son musulmanes. De ahí cómo en Ucrania se trata a los que no son blancos, cuyo exponente inmediato está en el trato a los no blancos que querían abandonar el país.No se puede negar que estos grupos coquetearon con Rusia, o con la imagen de Putin, sobre todo en busca de financiación, a cambio de críticas verbales a la política de EEUU y de la UE. Pero a la hora de la verdad se ponen donde siempre han estado. Todos ellos tienen estrechos vínculos históricos con los servicios de espionaje occidentales (la OTAN ayudó a los fascistas italianos cuando el Partido Comunista tenía grandes posibilidades de llegar al gobierno, como con la matanza de Bolonia en 1980 como exponente de lo que fue -y seguro que todavía es- la* Red Gladio*, buscad por ahí). La OTAN, y la CIA, lo hicieron para combatir el comunismo, hoy lo hacen contra el "enemigo ruso" a quien todavía se le sigue considerando "comunista".Desde hace unos años en la ONU se presenta una resolución contra el nazismo, afirmando expresamente, entre otras cosas, que _"el neonazismo es algo más que la mera glorificación de un movimiento a pasado; es un fenómeno contemporáneo con fuertes intereses en la desigualdad racial que ha centrado sus esfuerzos en obtener un apoyo amplio para sus falsas afirmaciones de superioridad racial_" y mostrando la alarma por _"la propagación en muchas partes del mundo de diversos partidos políticos, movimientos, ideologías, grupos extremistas de carácter racista o xenófobo, incluidos los grupos neonazis de cabezas rapadas, por el hecho de que esta tendencia ha dado lugar a la aplicación de medidas políticas discriminatorias a nivel local o nacional"_ porque _"incluso cuando los neonazis o los extremistas no participan formalmente en el gobierno, la presencia en él de ideólogos de extrema derecha puede tener el efecto de inyectar en la gobernanza del discurso político las mismas ideologías que hacen que el neonazismo y el extremismo sean tan peligrosos"_.Y se dice:_ *"La Asamblea General expresa profunda preocupación por cualquier forma de glorificación del movimiento nazi, del neonazismo de quienes fueron en su día miembros de la organización Waffen-SS, por medios como la construcción de monumentos conmemorativos, la organización de manifestaciones públicas para glorificar el pasado nazi, el movimiento nazi, el neonazismo, la declaración o el intento de declarar participantes en movimientos de liberación nacional a esos miembros, a quienes lucharon contra la coalición antihitleriana, colaboraron con el movimiento nazi, cometieron crímenes de guerra, crímenes de lesa humanidad, el cambio del nombre de calles para glorificarlos"*_.Pues bien, todo esto es la Ucrania actual, esa en la que no hay nazis y todo es una cuestión de democracia. EEUU y Ucrania son los dos países que sistemáticamente votan en contra, mientras que Occidente sistemáticamente se abstiene. Fecha de la última resolución: 16 de diciembre de 2021.
Asistimos a una guerra de desgaste por poderes contra Rusia, pero el objetivo último es China. Esta es la gran confrontación estratégica. ¿Recordáis la paranoia contra China por el COVID-19 y lo que se dijo de los chinos, todo en plan racista? Id tomando nota.

Hablando de chinos, están a todas. Ya os dije que si alguien está siguiendo todo esto con mucho detenimiento, son ellos.¿Qué dice? Pues está recogiendo un tuit de la OTAN por el 8 de marzo en el que ensalza la lucha de Ucrania contra Rusia en la imagen de una mujer que luce un símbolo nazi. Por supuesto, insiste en lo que dice Occidente, que en Ucrania no hay nazis (ironía). El tuit de la OTAN ahora está retirado, pero es este. Los chinos lo guardan a buen recaudo. Nada se les escapa.
.D.- El Banco Ruso de Comercio Exterior, uno de los sancionados por Occidente con la desconexión del SWIFT,* anunció ayer la apertura de un depósito en renminbis* con una tasa de interés anual del 8%. Es el primer paso para lo que os conté. Eso supone que los rusos, sobre todo los que se dedican a la exportación-importación, van a realizar todas sus operaciones en renminbis a partir de ahora porque el interés es muy lucrativo para ellos. También los chinos podrán tener cuentas en este banco, y lo harán dado que el interés en China por este tipo de operaciones de comercio exterior es del 3%.



El Lince


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Sergey Shoigu comunicó que más de 16,000 voluntarios de Medio Oriente están listos para venir a ayudar a DNR y LNR.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 978404



Pero esa foto es del ejército Sirio. Y esos bastante tienen con las pérdidas de estos años. Como para mandar 16.000


----------



## kerowsky1972 (11 Mar 2022)

kerowsky1972 dijo:


> Que tiempos aquellos cuando decíamos no a la islamofobia





damnun_infectum dijo:


> Buenos días; perdón caso de haber sido publicado antes.
> 
> Esta mañana publicaba el Inmundo el siguiente titular, que he copiado al portapapeles, pero...curiosamente, ahora, en el enlace, no veo nada.
> 
> ...



Que pidan asesoramiento a nuestros partidos políticos que de quemar pruebas y romper discos duros y USBs sabemos un montón


----------



## alnitak (11 Mar 2022)

putin es muy listo

primera fase cumplida

ahora afianzar logistica , etc 
destruir toda la capacidad aerea y traer 20.000 yihadistas antiusa con la promesa de que losnque encuentren para ellos

eso si que no destruyan edificios

esto va durar hasta el verano... 

y cortara el gas en abril


----------



## Sarum (11 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> jajjajajajaa
> 
> es deseperante ver como estan todos los de las vacunas metidos en este ajo
> 
> ...



_* Todavía no permitiremos llamadas creíbles a la violencia contra los civiles rusos* _

Esto, cada vez, da más asco...


----------



## Billy Ray (11 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Es que son escusas baratas putinianas. ¿De verdad querían la desnazificación? Entran solo en el dombass. ¿De verdad querían que no entrara en la otan? Se va allí se llega a un acuerdo y se queda con el dombass. ¿Están matando rusos? Te quedas en el dombass.
> 
> Se han basado en ese tema siempre. Eso sí, hace unas semanas antes de la invasión putiniana, hubo un forero proputin que reconoció que era para quedarse con las tierras de cultivo, porque Rusia no tiene trigo.
> 
> Vamos, que es una guerra de conquista como la que montó Hitler.



Desde el 6 de Enero de 2021 no hay nadie al aparato al otro lado, con un presidente de verdad en la Casa Blanca esto nunca habría pasado, creo que nisiquiera habría pasado con Obama, que a pesar de ser otro halcón del Pentagono o estar rodeado de ellos, debía al menos disimular. Biden es un verdadero fantoche, un cero a la izquierda, no es nadie y además es ilegítimo. Estas crisis se solucionaban con una cumbre, con encuentros, con conversaciones, con estadistas responsables por ambas partes. Pero aquí se ha quedado coja la cosa, Putin no tenía a nadie al otro lado, solo jugarretas sucias y amenazas. Biden es humo, EEUU está a la merced de los intereses de un grupo de sonados a los que no les importan los intereses ni el bienestar del pueblo americano, nadie defiende los intereses de EEUU hoy día. De haberse defendido esta guerra no habría pasado. Lo mismo reza para Europa.


----------



## Zarpa (11 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> A los que dicen que Rusia no miente.
> 
> Rusia llama a su invasión de Ucrania una mera “operación especial” y una “operación de mantenimiento de la paz”.
> 
> A UNA GUERRA CON MILLONES DE REFUGIADOS, MILES DE MUERTOS Y DESTRUCCIÓN TOTAL DE CIUDADES.



Eso es solo neolengua, tampoco era guerra Irak ni Afganistán para el congreso de USA.


----------



## Yomateix (11 Mar 2022)

Esto me ha parecido curioso. Temen que Rusia ocupe el país.....pero de momento sigue siendo Ucrania y es Zelensky quien no permite ni que se alojen en un albergue, supongo que porque les exige ir a la guerra como el resto de hombres....pero de esta parte mejor pasar de puntillas, no vaya a ser que se culpe a Zelensky de dictador homófobo....(antes de la guerra era un dictador para todos....ahora por enviar a civiles a morir quieran o no mientras el está escondido pasa a ser un héroe....que incongruente)

*La comunidad LGTBI en Ucrania teme que Rusia ocupe el país* 
"*Todos los albergues oficiales están gestionados por el ayuntamiento, y solo acogen a mujeres, niños y personas mayores*. Para gais y especialmente para trans es difícil, sobre todo los que tienen aún el género en el pasaporte, es muy difícil"


----------



## alnitak (11 Mar 2022)

mie


Yomateix dijo:


> *La OMS aconseja a Ucrania destruir los virus almacenados en sus laboratorios para evitar que se propaguen entre la población*
> La *Organización Mundial de la Salud* ha aconsejado a *Ucrania* que destruya los patógenos de alta amenaza alojados en los laboratorios de salud pública del país para evitar "cualquier derrame potencial" que propague enfermedades entre la población.
> 
> *Los flujos de gas de Rusia en los gaseoductos clave que provén a Europa se mantienen estables pese a la guerra en Ucrania*
> *Rusia* ha continuado enviando gas a *Alemania *a través del gaseoducto *Nord Stream 1* y a *Polonia* y a *Eslovaquia* a través de *Ucrania* a niveles prácticamente sin cambios, según muestran los datos de los operadores de gaseoductos.




mientras alemania tenga su gas NADIE va a atacar a rusia

putin es un maestro


----------



## INE (11 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Guerra total.
> 
> ¿Quién está detrás de anonymous?.



Pues quien va a estar, el tío Sam.


----------



## Impresionante (11 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Para cuando termines de rebuznar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  
El soplapollas triple vacunado pro mascarillas pro pasaporte vacunal abrazando una supuesta democracia tras un golpe de estado.

Para ti tus democracias de mierda


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Día importante para la operación de desnazificación de Ucrania.

1. Se otorgó aprobación oficial para la transferencia de equipos y armas capturados a disposición de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF a los ejércitos de DPR y LPR. De hecho, esto finalmente legalizará el suministro de armas al Donbass, aunque está bastante claro que hubo un "comercio militar" antes.

2. Se dio luz verde para enviar voluntarios a Ucrania. ¿Adónde irán los voluntarios? Todavía no está claro, tal vez en el ejército de la RPD y la LPR, quizás sea el germen de la formación del Ejército de Liberación de Ucrania o algo similar.


----------



## cemento (11 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> twitter suspende la cuenta de @ASBMilitary



Por razones que no vienen al caso, algunos no vemos los tweets que colgáis ni incluso los links a los mismos. Algo parecido ocurre con algunas maneras de poner fotos, que en ciertas ocasiones no merecen mucho la pena.

¿Sería mucho pedir que copypasteaséis el contenido principal? O al menos cuatro palabras informativas o valorativas... Con eso, ya si eso, decidimos si entrar y darle a Twitter otro click y más pasta.

Gente como Zhu De, por citar a alguien, pero sois muchos, con su mejor voluntad, bombardean el hilo con links a tweets, que casi parece que tiene acciones de la compañía... Es cómodo, lo sé, pero jode.

Harman suele poner la explicación junto al link, y no es tan complicado.

Venga, curráoslo un poco más.


----------



## Bartleby (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (11 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Hay que tener en cuenta que el 90% de las fuerzas militares ucranianas están en combate, y solo hay un 10% al oeste de Kiev.
> Cuando Rusia acabe la limpieza en el este, se planta en Lvov en dos días.



A fecha de hoy si, pero la internacional otanica, sigue desembarcando "voluntarios".


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Se Informa que el Kremlin no está en contra de las negociaciones directas entre Putin y Zelensky, pero la cuestión está en el formato y las condiciones.
Si Zelensky está dispuesto a aceptar los términos del Kremlin, las negociaciones se llevarán a cabo mañana y, si no, no hay nada que discutir.

La fuente indica que el problema principal es el reconocimiento de Crimea y la LDNR como territorio ruso, el rechazo de la ideología del "nazismo", la prohibición de los batallones nacionales, su extradición a la Federación Rusa y que Ucrania sea un estado neutral.

Para Ucrania estas son condiciones inaceptables.


----------



## alnitak (11 Mar 2022)

hostias .... que hacen los rusos ahi jugando con helicopteros ... eso esta 150 km de mi.... ahhhh mamammama


----------



## Roedr (11 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> putin es muy listo
> 
> primera fase cumplida
> 
> ...



Si son yihadistas, que lo dudo, más vale que la UE se centre en controlar las fronteras con Ucrania, porque sólo nos faltaba meter a mil 'mártires' en nuestras ciudades.


----------



## Yomateix (11 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> mientras alemania tenga su gas NADIE va a atacar a rusia
> 
> putin es un maestro



Puede que no lo tenga mucho tiempo y que Gazprom termine en manos Chinas, veremos entonces cuanto les envian....y a que precio. De todos modos se va a dejar de comprar gas Ruso (no a corto plazo en un año o dos, si no cambia la cosa) lo que supondrá que Europa tendrá que traerlo más caro de otros paises....EEUU ya está llevandose su parte del pastel enviando una parte a Europa un 40% más caro. Al final los que saldrán fortalecidos serán China y EEUU y Europa se arriesga a una crisis económica de la que le costará salir por una guerra en la que ha ido moviendo hilos EEUU para meterte.


----------



## Roedr (11 Mar 2022)

INE dijo:


> Pues quien va a estar, el tío Sam.



Ya, eso parece, pero es una rama del ejército USA, como los hackers chinos e iraníes, o son simplemente grupos financiados por ellos?


----------



## Zarpa (11 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Seguro que cree que los pobres la van a amar...
Ésta lleva los últimos años saliendo mucho en programas charo ¿se querrá meter a política?


----------



## vettonio (11 Mar 2022)

Era un poco de humor, hombre.

Tomo nota de tus consideraciones pero, que quieres que te diga, que se quede en su país y no venga por aquí ni de vacaciones. Es que su peculiar nombre me recuerda al sonadísimo caso del ...


----------



## Roedr (11 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



17 grados a su edad y tras una vida de comodidades... sí, wapi, yo te creo.


----------



## raptors (11 Mar 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Puede que no lo tenga mucho tiempo y que Gazprom termine en manos Chinas, veremos entonces cuanto les envian....y a que precio. De todos modos se va a dejar de comprar gas Ruso (no a corto plazo en un año o dos) lo que supondrá que Europa tendrá que traerlo más caro de otros paises....EEUU ya está llevandose su parte del pastel enviando una parte a Europa un 40% más caro. Al final los que saldrán fortalecidos serán China y EEUU y Europa se arriesga a una crisis económica de la que le costará salir por una guerra en la que ha ido moviendo hilos EEUU para meterte.



Hace unos días china dijo que iba a comprar todo el gas que europa no quiera... ademas de que pakistán acaba de firmar unos contratos de abastecimiento por 10 años...


----------



## Trajanillo (11 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Esta gente definitivamente se piensan que somos gilipollas...


----------



## Michael_Knight (11 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Otro progre... según burbuja.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Mar 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa…


----------



## alnitak (11 Mar 2022)

⚡The Spokesman of Russia's Defense Ministry, Major General Igor Konashenkov, saying US planned to use migratory birds to spread weaponized viruses from Ukraine to Russia. 
#Russia #Ukraine Login • Instagram


----------



## Trajanillo (11 Mar 2022)

Hoy no se salía Rusia del Internek global?


----------



## Gonzalor (11 Mar 2022)

No, no, por mí, la guerra SOLO deberían hacerla mercenarios y militares profesionales. Usar soldados de reemplazo debería considerarse crimen de lesa humanidad.


----------



## arriondas (11 Mar 2022)

Ahora mismo Ucrania es un agujero negro, como la Chechenia de 1997-99. Incluso sin guerra también lo sería. Es una amenaza a la estabilidad de los países vecinos, no sólo Rusia, sino también Bielorrusia, Polonia, Eslovaquia, Hungría, Rumanía y Moldavia. En este momento la desnazificación es algo de obligado cumplimiento. Alguien tendrá que hacerlo, si no es Rusia será la UE. Y manu militari, nada de leyes ni medidas propias de chiringuitos, porque a día de hoy es un monstruo, alimentado durante años y años (desde la Revolución Naranja, para ser precisos) con mucho poder dentro del país.

Los laboratorios y los intentos de crear bombas sucias son la gota que ha colmado el vaso. Con el descontrol que existe desde hace años dentro de Ucrania, nadie podía garantizar que lo saliese de ahí terminase en malas manos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Pensaba que era un meme...
Pero no, es real!!! Lo ha dicho!


----------



## Bartleby (11 Mar 2022)

*Se nota la gente que vive casi todos los días en suite de hotel de cinco estrellas*


----------



## poppom (11 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Hoy no se salía Rusia del Internek global?



Fake news


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Desnazificacion de Ukrain dijo:


> Pero esa foto es del ejército Sirio. Y esos bastante tienen con las pérdidas de estos años. Como para mandar 16.000



jajaja, la foto es pura propaganda, pero la noticia sí es real, supongo que para dar algo de contexto


----------



## PutoNWO (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Se Informa que el Kremlin no está en contra de las negociaciones directas entre Putin y Zelensky, pero la cuestión está en el formato y las condiciones.
> Si Zelensky está dispuesto a aceptar los términos del Kremlin, las negociaciones se llevarán a cabo mañana y, si no, no hay nada que discutir.
> 
> La fuente indica que el problema principal es el reconocimiento de Crimea y la LDNR como territorio ruso, *el rechazo de la ideología del "nazismo"*, la prohibición de los batallones nacionales, su extradición a la Federación Rusa y que Ucrania sea un estado neutral.
> ...


----------



## Gonzalor (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Pensaba que era un meme...
> Pero no, es real!!! Lo ha dicho!



Qué hija de puta...


----------



## alnitak (11 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Si son yihadistas, que lo dudo, más vale que la UE se centre en controlar las fronteras con Ucrania, porque sólo nos faltaba meter a mil 'mártires' en nuestras ciudades.




claro que lo son , a sueldo, y contra el imperio yanki...

para un yihadista atacar a usa como sea es lo primario...

y putin no se va a cortar


----------



## uberales (11 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Desde el 6 de Enero de 2021 no hay nadie al aparato al otro lado, con un presidente de verdad en la Casa Blanca esto nunca habría pasado, creo que nisiquiera habría pasado con Obama, que a pesar de ser otro halcón del Pentagono o estar rodeado de ellos, debía al menos disimular. Biden es un verdadero fantoche, un cero a la izquierda, no es nadie y además es ilegítimo. Estas crisis se solucionaban con una cumbre, con encuentros, con conversaciones, con estadistas responsables por ambas partes. Pero aquí se ha quedado coja la cosa, Putin no tenía a nadie al otro lado, solo jugarretas sucias y amenazas. Biden es humo, EEUU está a la merced de los intereses de un grupo de sonados a los que no les importan los intereses ni el bienestar del pueblo americano, nadie defiende los intereses de EEUU hoy día. De haberse defendido esta guerra no habría pasado. Lo mismo reza para Europa.



Eso no lo niego, en occidente tenemos una panda de subnormales al mando. En eeuu y en la ue hay gente que no sabe qué es la vida. No puede ser que Borrell pusiera ese trino estúpido, Timermans hablara del cambio climático, Biden se haga un paseo por Venezuela o Irán (cuando se tardarán mínimo dos años en tener sus barrilles). 

Pero no acepto que Putin haga lo que está haciendo, es una guerra de conquista esto, no una acción punitiva a favor del dombass


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Traducción del Telegram, perdón si no queda claro.

Situación en el distrito de Brovarsky al este de Kiev a las 12:00 del 11 de marzo de 2022

▪ Después de bombardear y golpear una columna blindada de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas al oeste de Velikaya Dymerka dos días antes, las fuerzas rusas se reagruparon y comenzaron a ocupar asentamientos al sureste.

▪ Se creó un área fortificada seria de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en el cruce de Zalesye - Bogdanovka - Svetilnya.

▪Peleas en Gogolev. El control sobre las direcciones de las carreteras y los campos cerca de Velikaya Dymerka es condicional. Los residentes locales dejan pasar tranquilamente las columnas de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF y no las obstruyen. Del mismo modo, no existe oposición a los destacamentos de defensa territorial y DRG de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## alnitak (11 Mar 2022)

Shoigu tells Putin there are 16 000 volunteers in the Middle East that want to go fight in Ukraine. MOD well help to transport them to the war.

al menos las ucranianas disfrutaran


----------



## Gonzalor (11 Mar 2022)

¿Para qué sirve actualmente mandar a la guerra soldados de reemplazo CONTRA SU VOLUNTAD? Si quieren ir, cojonudo, pero si no, no se les debería obligar.


----------



## paconan (11 Mar 2022)

Con pinzas
Las autoridades están tratando de movilizar a los reservistas y voluntarios en Daguestán, ofreciendo un salario mínimo de 177.369 RUB


El reclutamiento de voluntarios para participar en una operación especial militar en Ucrania ha comenzado en Daguestán, informan los residentes locales.

La red comenzó a publicar anuncios sobre el reclutamiento de voluntarios en Daguestán, los anuncios indican la asignación monetaria para soldados de 177,369 rublos.

Mensajes similares comenzaron a llegar en los chats de los reservistas de la movilización. 















Кавказский узел


Основными целями, которые ставит перед собой "КАВКАЗСКИЙ УЗЕЛ", являются: обеспечение свободы доступа к правдивой и неангажированной информации о событиях на Кавказе. Все новости: https://www.kavkaz-uzel.eu/ Для обратной связи пишите: @Caucasian_Knot_bot




t.me




.


----------



## PutoNWO (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Pensaba que era un meme...
> Pero no, es real!!! Lo ha dicho!



Le ha faltado decir que por las noches come latunes por recomendación de Calopez


----------



## raptors (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> jajaja, la foto es pura propaganda, pero la noticia sí es real, supongo que para dar algo de contexto



Lo que si es que... varios países de oriente... están con rusia...


----------



## _nadie_ (11 Mar 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> La navaja de ockham. La explicación más simple es la más probable. Y lo más sencillo es que la famosa modernización del ejercito ruso fuese en realidad una apuesta enorme por la desinformación y la propaganda, la famosa guerra híbrida. Todo lo demás se lo ha llevado lo de siempre, la corrupción y la inercia burocrática que siempre se niega a perder sus cuotas de poder.
> 
> La prueba más clara de que el ejercito ruso no está en el nivel que su propaganda nos martilleaba no está en los tanques o armas que están utilizando. Está en la logística. Uno sabe que está ante un ejercito de primer nivel cuando la logística funciona como un reloj. Y la logística rusa esta siendo un desastre con un teatro de operaciones que está al lado de su frontera.
> 
> ...



Si ánimo se menospreciar el contenido de tu análisis pues, desde el punto de vista de una sociedad cuya única guerra que ha vivido es la unos cuantos videojuegos de Playstation, es un análisis sublime. La disonancia cognitiva se produce cuando se está ante una guerra real, cuando percibes el sonido le las bombas en la distancia acercándose día a día, el sonido de los camiones llevándose la juventud de una nación al frente.....detalles rutinarios de una guerra de verdad. Creo que solamente han pasado dos semanas desde que comenzó la guerra, comparado con un juego de consola es una eternidad, bien como dices ante una nación del tamaño de Ucrania. 
Yo por lo de pronto y estando bien lejos del conflicto, comienzo a hacer números cuando hago la compra y echo gasolina al coche y comienzo a ver un futuro bastante inquietante, una pérdida adquisitiva notable en tan solo estas dos semanas. No sé si ganará Rusia o Ucrania o la OTAN, el caso es que yo estoy perdiendo ya y no le veo pinta de poder sacar nada benefioso de esta guerra.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Denuncian que de nuevo militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, junto con ucronazis bloquean la salida de una columna de civiles de la ciudad de Cherníhiv.


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Mar 2022)

La defensa territorial ucraniana, publica fotografias de milicianos en Kiev, armados con ametralladoras ligeras de casi 100 años de antiguedad, la Degtyaryov DP-28, en la gce el EPR, estuvo abundantemente dotado de ellas y durante muchos años los españoles las usaron durante su servicio militar, la llamaban la NAPO, por una inscripcion en un lateral; патрон.




PD- Propaganda que quiere enviar el mensaje subliminal de que los defensores son cientos de miles...


----------



## Funci-vago (11 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Y ha contratado a 4 negros para que la lleven en rickshaw


----------



## Bartleby (11 Mar 2022)

Ayer Borrell nos manda apagar la calefacción como si fuese una acción estratégica de guerra y hoy dice que Europa se equivocó prometiendo el ingreso en la OTAN de Ucrania y Georgia. Los ucranianos, entre bombardeos, estarán muy felices de escuchar a Borrell entonar el mea culpa.


----------



## orcblin (11 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Se nota la gente que vive casi todos los días en suite de hotel de cinco estrellas*



si será la casa de una de sus casas y seguro que en el caribe, es decir pone el aire acondicionado.


----------



## Seronoser (11 Mar 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> Ahí Hitler se refiere a la purga que realizó Stalin antes de comenzar la segunda guerra mundial, una purga bastante profunda que no afectó solo a generales sino también a oficiales de todo el escalafón e incluso a unidades enteras. Dicha purga acabó con buena parte del know-how del Ejército soviético y lo debitó considerablemente de modo que cuando comenzó la invasión nazi, les entraron hasta la cocina. A lo largo del 42, 43 y 44 los soviéticos fueron capaces de reconstruir su ejército -en esa época no hubo grandes purgas- ,en parte con ayuda de EEUU que les envió material de guerra, alimentos y materias primas vía Murmansk al principio y después, cuando esta ruta se tornó impracticable por los submarinos alemanes, vía Irán y vía Pacífico una vez se contubo a los japoneses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonita historia para no dormir. Luego la realidad es que:

1. Los alemanes no entraron hasta la cocina. Ni siquiera lograron entrar en Moscú. Napoleón tuvo menos marketing y al menos sí llegó a la plaza roja.
2. Usa envió material, pero ni de lejos Rusia repele a Alemania por las ayudas americanas. Eso es una falacia a la altura de la "batalla decisiva" del desembarco de Normandía, donde mueren....6000 soldados. Los americanos siempre salen victoriosos en los medios. Y algunos subnormales les compran el relato.
Desde hace décadas. Así os va.


----------



## Informatico77 (11 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Eso no lo niego, en occidente tenemos una panda de subnormales al mando. En eeuu y en la ue hay gente que no sabe qué es la vida. No puede ser que Borrell pusiera ese trino estúpido, Timermans hablara del cambio climático, Biden se haga un paseo por Venezuela o Irán (cuando se tardarán mínimo dos años en tener sus barrilles).
> 
> Pero no acepto que Putin haga lo que está haciendo, es una guerra de conquista esto, no una acción punitiva a favor del dombass



Vamos a ver, que parece que aún no os habéis enterado. Lo de no tener a Rusia de socio comercial es una apuesta no a corto, sino a medio plazo. Cuanto antes. Rusia ha demostrado ser un socio no fiable, por lo tanto occidente, en lo posible, huirá de allí como de la peste. El petróleo tardará lo que tarde y las alternativas energéticas al gas (incluso la nuclear) no tardarán en llegar. Europa está preparada para usar fuentes de energía alternativas, lo cual es una apuesta también de futuro. En resumen, Rusia está MUY JODIDA y más que lo va a estar. O se cargan a Putin o de esta vuelven no a los 90 sino a los 30.


----------



## alnitak (11 Mar 2022)

no hay defensas aereas en ucrania

RUSIA DOMINA EL ESPACIO AEREO

| Por primera vez desde el inicio de la invasión, las tropas rusas han bombardeado objetivos en Ivano-Frankivsk y Lutsk, al oeste de Ucrania. https://t.co/o51JrH6HBN


----------



## PutoNWO (11 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Shoigu tells Putin there are 16 000 volunteers in the Middle East that want to go fight in Ukraine. MOD well help to transport them to the war.
> 
> al menos las ucranianas disfrutaran



Esa tía es más falsa menuda hija de puta, ella quiere implantar el NwO en España , es una elegida 

17 grados los pones en verano para no pasar calor, menuda zorra bastarda


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (11 Mar 2022)

El personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de la República Centroafricana está listo para avanzar en ayuda de la RPD y la LPR en la lucha contra los nazis en Ucrania.


----------



## Gonzalor (11 Mar 2022)

Militarmente no vale para nada, al menos tal como era antes, pero SÍ que serviría para DESADOCTRINAR y DEASMARICONAR a los jóvenes actuales. Para eso yo sí que estoy a favor de que vuelva la mili, a ser posible con muchos sargentos que sean lo más hijos de puta posible.


----------



## raptors (11 Mar 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> Vamos a ver, que parece que aún no os habéis enterado. Lo de no tener a Rusia de socio comercial es una apuesta no a corto, sino a medio plazo. Cuanto antes. Rusia ha demostrado ser un socio no fiable, por lo tanto occidente, en lo posible, huirá de allí como de la peste. El petróleo tardará lo que tarde y las alternativas energéticas al gas (incluso la nuclear) no tardarán en llegar. Europa está preparada para usar fuentes de energía alternativas, lo cual es una apuesta también de futuro. En resumen, Rusia está MUY JODIDA y más que lo va a estar. O se cargan a Putin o de esta vuelven no a los 90 sino a los 30.



La granja de "boots" esta igual que la imprenta de los dólares... imprimiendo a lo imbecil...


----------



## Charidemo (11 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Hay una campaña mediática muy fuerte sobre la hipocresía de USA y EEUU.....



También, sin duda.


----------



## Josant2022 (11 Mar 2022)

Por lo visto hay que tener un socio comercial según los trolls que cuando hay un desacuerdo te invade y bombardea


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> Vamos a ver, que parece que aún no os habéis enterado. Lo de no tener a Rusia de socio comercial es una apuesta no a corto, sino a medio plazo. Cuanto antes. Rusia ha demostrado ser un socio no fiable, por lo tanto occidente, en lo posible, huirá de allí como de la peste. El petróleo tardará lo que tarde y las alternativas energéticas al gas (incluso la nuclear) no tardarán en llegar. Europa está preparada para usar fuentes de energía alternativas, lo cual es una apuesta también de futuro. En resumen, Rusia está MUY JODIDA y más que lo va a estar. O se cargan a Putin o de esta vuelven no a los 90 sino a los 30.



Diría que es justo al revés, Rusia ha demostrado ser un socio muy fiable. No deja caer a sus aliados le cueste lo que le cueste, solo hay que mirar a Venezuela y a Siria. Son fríos pero cumplen sus contratos y acuerdos.
Occidente de la mano de los anglos va de mentira en mentira y de incumplimiento en incumplimiento. Así hemos llegado a dónde estamos.
Ya lo jodidos que estén los rusos pues no lo discuto. Eso honestamente no lo sé.


----------



## Gonzalor (11 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Ayer Borrell nos manda apagar la calefacción como si fuese una acción estratégica de guerra y hoy dice que Europa se equivocó prometiendo el ingreso en la OTAN de Ucrania y Georgia. Los ucranianos, entre bombardeos, estarán muy felices de escuchar a Borrell entonar el mea culpa.



La OTAN no se equivocó, se equivocó Europa al seguirle el juego a EEUU sin pensar en las consecuencias.


----------



## alnitak (11 Mar 2022)

NATO pide a todos que eviten una guerea total con RUSIA

la potencia nuclear de rusia arrasaaria europa


----------



## HUSH (11 Mar 2022)

No es lo mismo atacar que defender.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)

follacabras del mundo unios con los turcochinos ...


----------



## M. H. Carles Puigdemont. (11 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> El personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de la República Centroafricana está listo para avanzar en ayuda de la RPD y la LPR en la lucha contra los nazis en Ucrania.



Se les ve totalmente confiables, gente avezada y con criterio.


----------



## uberales (11 Mar 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> Vamos a ver, que parece que aún no os habéis enterado. Lo de no tener a Rusia de socio comercial es una apuesta no a corto, sino a medio plazo. Cuanto antes. Rusia ha demostrado ser un socio no fiable, por lo tanto occidente, en lo posible, huirá de allí como de la peste. El petróleo tardará lo que tarde y las alternativas energéticas al gas (incluso la nuclear) no tardarán en llegar. Europa está preparada para usar fuentes de energía alternativas, lo cual es una apuesta también de futuro. En resumen, Rusia está MUY JODIDA y más que lo va a estar. O se cargan a Putin o de esta vuelven no a los 90 sino a los 30.



De la misma manera que veo Proputines veo Proue con su propio wishful thinking. Todo cogido con alfileres. La ue solo es un gigante con pies de barro, que solo debería ser un mercado, nada mas.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Por lo visto hay que tener un socio comercial según los trolls que cuando hay un desacuerdo te invade y bombardea



que digan lo que quieran, es ya un ex-socio y no se van a fiar tampoco del próximo putino que suba al poder así porque sí


----------



## raptors (11 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> El personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de la República Centroafricana está listo para avanzar en ayuda de la RPD y la LPR en la lucha contra los nazis en Ucrania.



No es lo ideal... pero se agradece el gesto...


----------



## alnitak (11 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Ayer Borrell nos manda apagar la calefacción como si fuese una acción estratégica de guerra y hoy dice que Europa se equivocó prometiendo el ingreso en la OTAN de Ucrania y Georgia. Los ucranianos, entre bombardeos, estarán muy felices de escuchar a Borrell entonar el mea culpa.




claramente lamunion europea se pone de el lado de rusia

solo ya es cuestion de tiempo

el ejercito ruso es gigantesco


----------



## golden graham (11 Mar 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> Vamos a ver, que parece que aún no os habéis enterado. Lo de no tener a Rusia de socio comercial es una apuesta no a corto, sino a medio plazo. Cuanto antes. Rusia ha demostrado ser un socio no fiable, por lo tanto occidente, en lo posible, huirá de allí como de la peste. El petróleo tardará lo que tarde y las alternativas energéticas al gas (incluso la nuclear) no tardarán en llegar. Europa está preparada para usar fuentes de energía alternativas, lo cual es una apuesta también de futuro. En resumen, Rusia está MUY JODIDA y más que lo va a estar. O se cargan a Putin o de esta vuelven no a los 90 sino a los 30.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

M. H. Carles Puigdemont. dijo:


> Se les ve totalmente confiables, gente avezada y con criterio.



No voy a hacer ni bromas


----------



## alnitak (11 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> El personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de la República Centroafricana está listo para avanzar en ayuda de la RPD y la LPR en la lucha contra los nazis en Ucrania.




como van a disfrutar las ukras de kiev de esas pollas gordas y grandss


----------



## ksa100 (11 Mar 2022)

¿han ejecutado ya a Putin?


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

HUSH dijo:


> No es lo mismo atacar que defender.



Con un palillo en la boca sugeriría que si los ruskis tienen que echar de mano de ellos, lo harán sin dudarlo. No se pueden permitir perder la guerra, les cueste lo que les cueste (y aunque eso nos lleve a nosotros por delante  )
Es solo una opinión...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Burbujo II (11 Mar 2022)

*Ana Botín: «He bajado la calefacción en mi casa a 17 grados»*


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Militar ruso en la región de Kiev, 10 de marzo de 2022

Los militares de una de las unidades especiales rusas observan el paso de la columna en la región de Kiev.


----------



## eltonelero (11 Mar 2022)

_nadie_ dijo:


> Si ánimo se menospreciar el contenido de tu análisis pues, desde el punto de vista de una sociedad cuya única guerra que ha vivido es la unos cuantos videojuegos de Playstation, es un análisis sublime. La disonancia cognitiva se produce cuando se está ante una guerra real, cuando percibes el sonido le las bombas en la distancia acercándose día a día, el sonido de los camiones llevándose la juventud de una nación al frente.....detalles rutinarios de una guerra de verdad. Creo que solamente han pasado dos semanas desde que comenzó la guerra, comparado con un juego de consola es una eternidad, bien como dices ante una nación del tamaño de Ucrania.
> Yo por lo de pronto y estando bien lejos del conflicto, comienzo a hacer números cuando hago la compra y hecho gasolina al coche y comienzo a ver un futuro bastante inquietante, una pérdida adquisitiva notable en tan solo estas dos semanas. No sé si ganará Rusia o Ucrania o la OTAN, el caso es que yo estoy perdiendo ya y no le veo pinta de poder sacar nada benefioso de esta guerra.



Hay que ser subnormal (90% de la población española tirando por lo bajo) para no ver prístinamente que quien está ganando con esta guerra y quien la ha incitado es EE.UU y Reino Unido.


----------



## tomasjos (11 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Los políticos y militares , sólo son siervos del poder económico que son quiénes manejan los hilos.
> Las guerras siempre son la forma más rápida y rentable de enriquecerse. Me refiero a los que ganan claro. Vienen siendo los cazadores y recolectores que asaltaban el poblado de los campesinos y ganaderos.
> 
> Los cazadores, acostumbrados a las armas, cuando se la acaba la caza iban a por las reservas de los campesinos (los actuales ahorradores, descendientes de los que pasaban hambre en el invierno para guardar las semillas para la siembra )
> ...



Ataraxio, es justo al revés, es el capitalismo el que le roba al obrero la plusvalía para dársela al explotador burgués, así por el morro. El comunismo es un intento de corregir eso, al que le falta, como me comenta un amigo que decía Sartre, antropología humana. Y en el camino, triunfo justo donde menos se esperaba, en una sociedad casi preindustrial, pero con un trasfondo comunitarista, como la sociedad rusa, y brutal en cuanto a las tradiciones y las leyes, comparado con Occidente -


----------



## Pirro (11 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Ayer Borrell nos manda apagar la calefacción como si fuese una acción estratégica de guerra y hoy dice que Europa se equivocó prometiendo el ingreso en la OTAN de Ucrania y Georgia. Los ucranianos, entre bombardeos, estarán muy felices de escuchar a Borrell entonar el mea culpa.



Joder, esto sí que es un cambio orwelliano de discurso.

En unos días jamás habremos tenido problema alguno con Rusia ¿conflicto? ¿qué conflicto? Oceanía jamás estuvo en guerra con Eurasia y quien diga lo contrario, cometerá delito de odio.


----------



## Arraki (11 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> rusia esta haciendo algo logico militarmente
> 
> ha entrado.. ha provocado el revuelo
> 
> ...



Ya tenemos programadas huelgas de camioneros en Italia y España seguir yo sepa. 

Y no llevamos ni 2 semanas.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (11 Mar 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> ¿han ejecutado ya a Putin?



Se están dando su tiempo.


----------



## arriondas (11 Mar 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Hay que ser subnormal (90% de la población española tirando por lo bajo) para no ver prístinamente que quien está ganando con esta guerra y quien la ha incitado es EE.UU y Reino Unido.



Y la clase política a sueldo de esos anglos, por descontado. De lo contrario, no estarían comportándose de ese modo.


----------



## Marchamaliano (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> I
> Además, los sistemas de guerra electrónica rusos intentan constantemente interferir con el trabajo de los oficiales de inteligencia de la OTAN.



Claro coño si les parece les dicen las posiciones, rutas y misiones de sus aviones. Gila un visionario.


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Eso suena a trola y de las gordas, como va a atravesar un dron el espacio aereo de tres o cuatro paises europeos, sin que lo tiren al suelo ???, no es posible.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Operación especial en Ucrania a través de las fotografías del corresponsal de Komsomolskaya Pravda, Alexander Kots


----------



## Albion (11 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Se refiere a la casa del servicio, que hay que explicarlo todo, leñe.


----------



## alnitak (11 Mar 2022)

putin esta ahora en el.kremlin con lukashenko

sospecho que bielorrusia eata acojonada

espero que putin les convenza


----------



## mecaweto (11 Mar 2022)

Nunca había visto tal muestra de discurso único. No hay nada de disidencia en ningún medio, si alguien dice algo "inconveniente" de forma clara no vuelve a aparecer.


----------



## Ramonmo (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Diría que es justo al revés, Rusia ha demostrado ser un socio muy fiable. No deja caer a sus aliados le cueste lo que le cueste, solo hay que mirar a Venezuela y a Siria. Son fríos pero cumplen sus contratos y acuerdos.
> Occidente de la mano de los anglos va de mentira en mentira y de incumplimiento en incumplimiento. Así hemos llegado a dónde estamos.
> Ya lo jodidos que estén los rusos pues no lo discuto. Eso honestamente no lo sé.



Totalmente de acuerdo respecto a la fiabilidad de los rusos como aliados. Hay que recordar también la guerra de Nagorno-Karabaj, donde entraron como tropas de pacificación, o Kazajastán, donde entraron para apoyar al gobierno, etc. Moralmente puedes juzgar sus acciones como te parezca, pero hay que reconocer que cumplir, cumplen.

Geopolíticamente, tanto Rusia como China están aprovechándose de la erosión de credibilidad de Occidente en sus respectivas esferas de influencia. Está quedando cada vez más claro que EEUU no es un aliado fiable, como pueden atestiguar Túnez, Afganistán, Irak, ahora Ucrania y tantos otros.

Vamos, cualquiera que haya estudiado algo de historia sabe que los anglosajones no titubean en dejarte tirado a la mínima oportunidad. Lo saben hasta los portugueses.


----------



## Inkalus (11 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Vamos que la que mujer que limpia se muere de frio hasta que 20 minutos antes se enciende para la tiparraca repugnante.


----------



## Bartleby (11 Mar 2022)

Europa deja a Rusia sin Zara ni Ikea y Rusia deja a Europa sin gas. ¿Quién gana en este intercambio de sanciones?


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Mar 2022)

En esta guerra, con la cantidad de grupos, organizaciones y paises implicados los coleccionistas de parches militares, deben de estar con la dopamina en niveles altisimos...


----------



## orcblin (11 Mar 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Joder, esto sí que es un cambio orwelliano de discurso.
> 
> En unos días jamás habremos tenido problema alguno con Rusia ¿conflicto? ¿qué conflicto? Oceanía jamás estuvo en guerra con Eurasia y quien diga lo contrario, cometerá delito de odio.



ya hizo alguno hace un par de días de que la ue lo había intentado todo que no podía poner más sanciones..

la ue está rezando para que rusia conquiste este rápido o se llegue un acuerdo con rusia para salvar el culo de los burócratas de la ue para que no tengamos una derrota tan deshonrosa...

el problema que es imposible , ya que el bufón ese de presidente puede decir misa, pero no manda en su país así que no puede firmar nada de rendición y a que quedaría en evidencia que nadie le hace caso.

y una reunión entre USA y rusia donde usa aceptara casi todo lo que pide rusia, no lo veo. además a usa le va bien la guerra.


----------



## Marchamaliano (11 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Esta gente definitivamente se piensan que somos gilipollas...



A tenor de los hechos la inmensa mayoría de los borregos lo son.


----------



## HUSH (11 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Mientras estoy de vacaciones en Cancún.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (11 Mar 2022)

¿Cómo creéis que se integrará mediáticamente y políticamente la que se viene con la huelga de transportistas y el suministro de mercancías?, ¿coincidirá todo con un recrudecimiento de la situación en Ucrania, por expresarlo de alguna manera?. Los acontecimientos no dan un respiro.


----------



## Debunker (11 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Ataraxio, es justo al revés, es el capitalismo el que le roba al obrero la plusvalía para dársela al explotador burgués, así por el morro. El comunismo es un intento de corregir eso, al que le falta, como me comenta un amigo que decía Sartre, antropología humana. Y en el camino, triunfo justo donde menos se esperaba, en una sociedad casi preindustrial, pero con un trasfondo comunitarista, como la sociedad rusa, y brutal en cuanto a las tradiciones y las leyes, comparado con Occidente -




El comunismo no tuvo en cuenta la condición humana, y para más la energía ha venido a sustituir las plus valias del trabajo humano o sea la energía que el trabajador aportaba al sistema, pero volviendo a la condición humana lo que hizo el comunismo fue sustituir a eso que llamas explotador burgués o dicho de otra forma el capital, por un entramado político donde sus mandamases acumulaban el capital de esas plus valías que mencionas y encima como una gran dictadura , el que se oponía a Siberia o ante un batallón de fusilamiento, el comunismo fue la desgracia de Rusia.


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *HOLOCAUSTO DORITERO (vol. 2): PUTIN DICE QUE LOS VOLUNTARIOS PARA LUCHAR CONTRA UCRANIA "SERÁN BIENVENIDOS"*


----------



## alnitak (11 Mar 2022)

M. H. Carles Puigdemont. dijo:


> Se les ve totalmente confiables, gente avezada y con criterio.




ver a estos sueltos en kiev merece la pena

ahora si que las ukras no tendran que hacer hollywood


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

Tambien hay policias de las harinas rusos.

Creo que habla ruso


----------



## Dylan Leary (11 Mar 2022)

Rusia responde a las sanciones económicas: sus empresas dejarán de pagar por el uso de las patentes de países 'hostiles', como España


El Gobierno ruso ha emitido un decreto por el que autoriza a cualquier persona o empresa, bajo su autorización expresa, a utilizar patentes propiedad de titulares de una cincuentena de países 'hostiles o no amigos" sin pagarles compensación alguna.



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> La verdad es que igual que veo que el ejercito ruso es una caterva de patanes, tengo que reconocer que las milicias del Donbass se lo estan currando a tope y son muy buenos, esa gente se ha ganado la independencia.



No exageres, los prorrusos y las milicias de Novorrusia lo estan haciendo muy bien, pero ocupar grandes ciudades se escapaba a sus posibilidades, recuerda que fueron aplastados en Odessa, Mariupol y Jarkov por los ukros...


----------



## Pirro (11 Mar 2022)

Yo por elucubrar, si al final acuerdan, normalizan y entregan Ucrania a Rusia después de lo vivido las últimas semanas tendrá que ser por cojones por los misteriosos y oscuros laboratorios biológicos de EEUU en suelo ucraniano.

- Rusia denuncia. Occidente responde poco menos que con memes de gorros de papel albal.

- China, a través de una de sus cuentas de RRSS de una de sus embajadas da verosimilitud a lo de los laboratorios y sugiere que el covid tuvo origen en ellos.

- Tucker Carlson, estrella de la FOX en horario de máxima audiencia vuelve a dar verosimilitud a lo de los laboratorios y alerta a su país preguntando ¿por qué estamos financiando esto?

- Vemos esta mañana que la puta ONU recomienda -quidicir obliga- a Ucrania destruir los patógenos contenidos en esos centros.

- El belicista e hijo del Mal Borrell, da un giro orwelliano y empieza, sorprendentemente, a recular.

Aquí ha pasado algo que no estaba en el guión.


----------



## bigplac (11 Mar 2022)

Perfecto, ahora solo necesitas convencer al metal de que se funda a una temperatura mas baja para poder mantener abierta la acería.



Burbujo II dijo:


> *Ana Botín: «He bajado la calefacción en mi casa a 17 grados»*


----------



## otroyomismo (11 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



probablemente no este nunca en ella


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Mar 2022)

*Noruega distribuye pastillas de yodo a guarderías y colegios para proteger a los niños en caso de accidente nuclear*


----------



## ferrys (11 Mar 2022)

Cuidado que donde las dan las toman.
Putín acepta mandar voluntarios a Ucrania. Que nadie olvide el odio que ha sembrado occidente en los últimos 30 años. Sirios dicen que van 16.000 para Ucrania. Sumemos servios, libaneses, iraníes, iraquís, los chinos seguro que se apuntan, etc, etc. Y estos no son plancha bragas, estos llevan años repartiendo.


----------



## visaman (11 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Llevamos dos semanas de conflicto, y en España... Están parando un montón de fábricas e industrias, los pescadores pensando en dejar sus barcos amarrados en los puertos, la industria alimentaria temblando, los transportistas a la huelga... Repito, en sólo dos semanas.



pues yo veo a las visilleras en los cafés a tope salvando al mundo en sus conversaciones mire ustec


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa, se le han acabado los soldados a Putin?



Contratar mercenarios es tan licito en un bando, como en el otro !!!.  

PD- Aparte los moros cobran menos y con un cuscus comen media docena...


----------



## vettonio (11 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Titular incompleto:
He bajado la calefacción de algunas zonas de mi casa, como la destinada al servicio...

Vivienda de el Viso: 268 m2
La de su marido: 400 m2


----------



## golden graham (11 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Rusia responde a las sanciones económicas: sus empresas dejarán de pagar por el uso de las patentes de países 'hostiles', como España
> 
> 
> El Gobierno ruso ha emitido un decreto por el que autoriza a cualquier persona o empresa, bajo su autorización expresa, a utilizar patentes propiedad de titulares de una cincuentena de países 'hostiles o no amigos" sin pagarles compensación alguna.
> ...



son todo ventajas


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Mar 2022)

*Bruselas pide a los países miembros que eviten las medidas que puedan distorsionar los mercados alimentarios*


----------



## visaman (11 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *Noruega distribuye pastillas de yodo a guarderías y colegios para proteger a los niños en caso de accidente nuclear*



por que lo llaman accidente cuando quieren decir Topol?


----------



## Bartleby (11 Mar 2022)

*Pamesa y Porcelanosa ya plantean paros en Semana Santa por el gas... y llegarán más empresas*









Pamesa y Porcelanosa ya plantean paros en Semana Santa por el gas... y llegarán más empresas


Los dos gigantes azulejeros ofrecen a sus empleados adelantar vacaciones de verano




castellonplaza.com


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## visaman (11 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Habrá que invertir en machetes cortamanos. Van a subir seguro.



mira que os avise y tal


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (11 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Cuidado que donde las dan las toman.
> Putín acepta mandar voluntarios a Ucrania. Que nadie olvide el odio que ha sembrado occidente en los últimos 30 años. Sirios dicen que van 16.000 para Ucrania. Sumemos servios, libaneses, iraníes, iraquís, los chinos seguro que se apuntan, etc, etc. Y estos no son plancha bragas, estos llevan años repartiendo.



Como lo debe de ver de mal para recurrir a tropas extranjeras, el que se suponía era uno de los ejércitos más poderosos, menudo estratega de mierda el acomplejado de Putin. Además mucha foto de chechenos intentando intimidar, pero vemos que un agricultor con un antitanque se puede llevar a varios por delante, incluso un chiquillo manejando un dron.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Rusia responde a las sanciones económicas: sus empresas dejarán de pagar por el uso de las patentes de países 'hostiles', como España
> 
> 
> El Gobierno ruso ha emitido un decreto por el que autoriza a cualquier persona o empresa, bajo su autorización expresa, a utilizar patentes propiedad de titulares de una cincuentena de países 'hostiles o no amigos" sin pagarles compensación alguna.
> ...



No se podía saber…


----------



## Funci-vago (11 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Ayer Borrell nos manda apagar la calefacción como si fuese una acción estratégica de guerra y hoy dice que Europa se equivocó prometiendo el ingreso en la OTAN de Ucrania y Georgia. Los ucranianos, entre bombardeos, estarán muy felices de escuchar a Borrell entonar el mea culpa.



son psicopatas


----------



## Loignorito (11 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> ZZZZZ...
> 
> menudo cola-cao que lleva esa pava, no se entera. De idiotas es enfrentarte a tu mayor proveedor de gas por la injerencia de una potencia extranjera (USA). De imbéciles es una Unión Europea sin apenas identidad propia tomada por los lobistas.
> 
> Menuda nos la han liado y a los ucranianos mucho peor. Con lo bien que hubiéramos estado con el NS2 y un contrato a largo plazo...EEUU nos ha arrastrado en su caída.



Yo lo veo más como una traición que una idiotez. Washington se ha encargado de posicionar sus agentes en los puestos clave en número suficiente para que la política europea actúe acorde a sus intereses, incluso de forma suicida para esta. Señalar que en la mayoría de los casos, esa obediencia antinatural está condicionada por el chantaje.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Michael_Knight (11 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Contratar mercenarios es tan licito en un bando, como en el otro !!!.
> 
> PD- Aparte los moros cobran menos y con un cuscus comen media docena...



Los moros que recluta Putin no saben ni lo que es el cuscus.


----------



## Albion (11 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Cuidado que donde las dan las toman.
> Putín acepta mandar voluntarios a Ucrania. Que nadie olvide el odio que ha sembrado occidente en los últimos 30 años. Sirios dicen que van 16.000 para Ucrania. Sumemos servios, libaneses, iraníes, iraquís, los chinos seguro que se apuntan, etc, etc. Y estos no son plancha bragas, estos llevan años repartiendo.



¿Sirios? ¿Con la que tienen todavía montada en su casa? No sé, Rick...


----------



## manodura79 (11 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> A ver, esto estaba fuera del guión, no estábamos diciendo que Galitzia-Volinia se iban a quedar aisladas y que serían la futura Ucrania?



Pero se ve que al final a alguien en Moscú le dió por pensar que en toda esa zona de frontera es por donde debe estar entrando toda la logística de la OTAN. 

Enviado desde mi RNE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Michael_Knight (11 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *Bruselas pide a los países miembros que eviten las medidas que puedan distorsionar los mercados alimentarios*



Eso es como dar el pistoletazo de salida para arrasar los supermercados.


----------



## tomasjos (11 Mar 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> El comunismo no tuvo en cuenta la condición humana, y para más la energía ha venido a sustituir las plus valias del trabajo humano o sea la energía que el trabajador aportaba al sistema, pero volviendo a la condición humana lo que hizo el comunismo fue sustituir a eso que llamas explotador burgués o dicho de otra forma el capital, por un entramado político donde sus mandamases acumulaban el capital de esas plus valías que mencionas y encima como una gran dictadura , el que se oponía a Siberia o ante un batallón de fusilamiento, el comunismo fue la desgracia de Rusia.



Ese tipo de explotación que comenta viene de lo que comentaba, la naturaleza autocrática de la sociedad rusa que deriva de la influencia cultural de Bizancio y de los pueblos del centro de Asia. Pasa un poco como con Corea del Norte, que ha adaptado el comunismo a las tradiciones de las monarquías orientales con esa sumisión abyecta al líder.

Al igual que el liberalismo se adapta a las diferentes sociedades y utiliza los elementos culturales de las mismas, pasa con el comunismo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Xan Solo (11 Mar 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> Vamos a ver, que parece que aún no os habéis enterado. Lo de no tener a Rusia de socio comercial es una apuesta no a corto, sino a medio plazo. Cuanto antes. Rusia ha demostrado ser un socio no fiable, por lo tanto occidente, en lo posible, huirá de allí como de la peste. El petróleo tardará lo que tarde y las alternativas energéticas al gas (incluso la nuclear) no tardarán en llegar. Europa está preparada para usar fuentes de energía alternativas, lo cual es una apuesta también de futuro. En resumen, Rusia está MUY JODIDA y más que lo va a estar. O se cargan a Putin o de esta vuelven no a los 90 sino a los 30.



¿Y ha demostrado ser Europa un socio fiable? Si contruyo OTRO gasoducto para dar directamente energía a Alemania, y lo boicotean... ¿quién es aquí el poco fiable? Seamos serios, por favor.

EEUU ha dicho que, por ahora, no va a prohibir la compra a las empresas SUYAS de uranio ruso. 

Qui prodest? A quién beneficia que NO COMERCIEMOS CON RUSIA??????

A todo esto, España debería ser de las menos afectadas, pero parece que no es así... cuando Alemania tose, nosotros estamos en coma profundo... Una vez más. ¿A quién beneficia?

Desde un punto de vista económico, a la UE ahora le compensa que Ucrania caiga cuanto más rápido, mejor. Y que Rusia se haga cargo del muerto.


----------



## porconsiguiente (11 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *Ana Botín: «He bajado la calefacción en mi casa a 17 grados»*




Yo no he puesto la calefacción en todo el invierno, he tirado de manta.

*No te digo que lo superes, iguálamelo.*


----------



## coscorron (11 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *Ana Botín: «He bajado la calefacción en mi casa a 17 grados»*



Me pregunto que le hace pensar a esa señora y a los periodistas que lo que hace con la calefacción de su casa a mi me importa una puta mierda ... Que quiere ?? Que nos creamos que ella es una de nosotros?? O nos la presentan por algún mótivo desconocido como un referente moral que debemos imitar por algo?? Que mal esta la sociedad cuando esta tipa importante por haber nacido por el coño de su madre nos tiene que servir a todos de ejemplo.


----------



## Trajanillo (11 Mar 2022)

Acaba de venir mi señora del super y me ha dicho que la peña está como loca comprando, azucar, pasta, legumbres, conservas, sal, aceite.
El pueblo español es gilipollas perdido y pienso que muchos deberían pasar una guerra para que dejaran de comportarse como niñatos.


----------



## ferrys (11 Mar 2022)

LaHistoriaSeRepite dijo:


> Como lo debe de ver de mal para recurrir a tropas extranjeras, el que se suponía era uno de los ejércitos más poderosos, menudo estratega de mierda el acomplejado de Putin. Además mucha foto de chechenos intentando intimidar, pero vemos que un agricultor con un antitanque se puede llevar a varios por delante, incluso un chiquillo manejando un dron.



Usted hace el análisis del subnormal profundo. Cualquier persona con media neurona lo primero que pensaría es que todo apunta a un conflicto largo en el tiempo. Con todo lo que eso implica para todos. Y además vemos que Ucrania ha sido elegida en donde se va a a librar esa batalla.

Ya se que mi esfuerzo para ampliarle el horizonte es un vano. Mea culpa.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)

Qué es el "default inminente" que se prevé en la economía de Rusia


El viento de cola para Rusia en los mercados económicos se le acaba. Las medidas de embargo van poniendo cerco mientras se espera la llegada del próximo 16 de marzo, fecha en la...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## CEMENTITOS (11 Mar 2022)

Ahi lo tienes.
Facebook e Instagram permitirán llamadas a la violencia contra ciudadanos rusos, y al magnicidio contra Vladimir Putin.





Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Nunca he pedido esto en este foro...
> 
> Fuente


----------



## coscorron (11 Mar 2022)

porconsiguiente dijo:


> Yo no he puesto la calefacción en todo el invierno, he tirado de manta.
> 
> *No te digo que lo superes, iguálamelo.*



Los amigos peruanos de mi hijo tampoco .... Venían a casa a jugar por las tardes y no había manera de echarlos .. Asi estan las cosas y bueno, pequeños sacrificios según Borrell ... Pobreza energetica era hasta hace tres días o así lo llamaban pero lo de los próximos inviernos no se que nombre tendrá y hablo de unos cuantos inviernos con el gas a más de 100 euros.


----------



## Dylan Leary (11 Mar 2022)

*UK government calls on British veterans not to join war in Ukraine*

*The UK government has urged British veterans not to travel to Ukraine to fight.*

The veterans minister, Leo Docherty, called on ex-service personnel not to join the war in Ukraine and instead help Ukrainians from home, either through charity and volunteering.

It comes amid reports of veterans from the UK and other countries travelling to Ukraine to fight. The government advises against all travel to Ukraine.

Docherty has written to military charities seeking their support in the effort to keep veterans from going to Ukraine. It also said the government does not support volunteers going to Ukraine, which they said could put them at significant risk.



He said:
We know that Russia’s illegal invasion has rightly brought out strong feelings of support for the Ukrainian people.

Veterans always step up in times of need, but they must channel their skills, experience and passion into legal routes of support for Ukraine and not engage in the conflict.

There are many ways that we all can support the people of Ukraine, including through donating money to charity.


----------



## Bartleby (11 Mar 2022)

CURIOSIDADES.

La inflación causada por la guerra de Putin (Sánchez dixit) afecta en mayor medida a España que importa gas de Argelia, que a Alemania, que importa gas de Rusia. Los presidentes españoles, desde Zapatero hasta Sánchez, siempre han tenido la "suerte" de contar con eventos de carácter mundial (una crisis financiera, pandemia, guerra) que les ha permitido camuflar y justificar un problema endógeno como si fuera un asunto global.


----------



## cryfar74 (11 Mar 2022)

Veo muy importante este reconocimiento de la verdad, porque se aleja del discurso oficial de "la guerra de Putin" donde la responsabilidad la tiene exclusivamente el dirigente Ruso.

Este paso deja abierta la posibilidad de un cambio en Europa, dadas las consecuencias económicas, para dar un paso atras en un futuro.


Pese ser una declaración oficial de un dirigente Europeo es significativo que ningún medio de haya hecho eco, eso demuestra el valor de la prensa en la actualidad. No informa. Simplemente es un altavoz, un instrumento que emite el discurso de su dueño.


*Estoy dispuesto a admitir que hemos cometido una serie de errores y que hemos perdido la oportunidad de acercamiento de Rusia con Occidente, como que Ucrania y Georgia pasarían a formar parte de la OTAN. Creo que es un error hacer promesas que no puedes cumplir", declaró Borrell*


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (11 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>




Esa no ha estado en una casa a 17 grados en la vida.


edit: Jo, me siento casi de clase baja-alta, tenemos el piso a 15 grados, tan cerquita del nuevo standard rico…


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## pirivi-parava (11 Mar 2022)

porconsiguiente dijo:


> Yo no he puesto la calefacción en todo el invierno, he tirado de manta.
> 
> *No te digo que lo superes, iguálamelo.*




Burell te va a dar la medalla al Mérito de la UE


----------



## El Exterminador (11 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Sois unos cenizos, además de materialistas carentes de empatía. Solo os preocupa que no suban los doritos y las campurrianas... Yo creo que la sociedad española en general no es así, y están dispuestos a pagar las campurrianas un leuro más caras si ese es el coste de derrotar al nazismo ruso



Esperemos que derrotan tanto a los nazis rusos que pululan por el interior , como los nazis ucros de azov y la rada...ah no, que eso son nuestros simpáticos y mozalbetes nazis OTANISTAS, un pecadillo sin importancia.


----------



## visaman (11 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



con lo tacaña que es, fijo que la calefacción es eléctrica y tiene conectada la instalación a una Farola de modo ilegal


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Javelin capturado por las fuerzas de la Milicia Popular de la L/DPR.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 978396



Actualmente es el mejor misil antitanque portatil del conflicto, puedes dispararlo contra objetivos a mas de *4.000 metros de distancia !!!.


*


----------



## coscorron (11 Mar 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Desde un punto de vista económico, a la UE ahora le compensa que Ucrania caiga cuanto más rápido, mejor. Y que Rusia se haga cargo del muerto.



No te equivoques .. A los ciudadanos UE les interesa que esto acabe para no perder tanto nivel de vida pero a sus elites les interesa mantener esto vivo y que continue varios años para que sirva de excusa a las carencias que estan por venir y que vendrán.


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Mar 2022)

Buenos días, una canción de Ленинград (Leningrado), recalcar estas frases:

Un ruso es como un judío por Berlín en los años 1940.
Hay un advertencia en la puerta del medico; "No permitida la entrada a rusos, ni perros".
Europeos, decidlo alto, los rusos son los nuevos judíos para vosotros, todos nosotros al horno.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## alnitak (11 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Los moros que recluta Putin no saben ni lo que es el cuscus.



y lo que van a disfrutar las ukras con hombres de verdad

todo kiev lleno de banderas negras


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (11 Mar 2022)

a cuanto cotiza que le dan el nobel de la paz a zelenski?


----------



## Homero+10 (11 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *Ana Botín: «He bajado la calefacción en mi casa a 17 grados»*


----------



## coscorron (11 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> CURIOSIDADES.
> 
> La inflación causada por la guerra de Putin (Sánchez dixit) afecta en mayor medida a España que importa gas de Argelia, que a Alemania, que importa gas de Rusia. Los presidentes españoles, desde Zapatero hasta Sánchez, siempre han tenido la "suerte" de contar con eventos de carácter mundial (una crisis financiera, pandemia, guerra) que les ha permitido camuflar y justificar un problema endógeno como si fuera un asunto global.



Y es además muy curioso porque siempre todo nos afecta más que a nadie por algún motivo ... Esto es como el niño que nunca lleva los deberes al cole pero siempre tiene una excusa.


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Mar 2022)

Desnazificacion de Ukrain dijo:


> De dónde serán los 16.000 de medio oriente. Supongo que Sirios pero del ejército Sirio no puede ser. Entonces?



Habra de todo, libaneses, palestinos, sirios, iraquies...


----------



## Pinovski (11 Mar 2022)

__





Esto no es la tercera guerra mundial que nos habian prometido, esto es una guerra paco de mierda a nivel regional. Este subforo no tiene sentido


Y menos mal... En el foro se llevaba meses hablando de Rusia tirando nukes a capitales de Europa, hasta China participando... Al final estamos presenciando un conflicto local paco de mierda con el ejército ruso atascado entre sus propias chapuzas. Pidiendo gasolina a pueblerinos, robando en el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Biribuch (11 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> y lo que van a disfrutar las ukras con hombres de verdad
> 
> todo kiev lleno de banderas negras



Pierdes toda tu credibilidad con esta mierda de mensajes. Te seguía como un referente y a partir de ahora te silencio, aunque tenga que verme propaganda otanica


----------



## Albion (11 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> y lo que van a disfrutar las ukras con hombres de verdad
> 
> todo kiev lleno de banderas negras



Me parece que no tienes muy claro en qué bando militaba Rusia durante la guerra de Siria...


----------



## Caracalla (11 Mar 2022)

LaHistoriaSeRepite dijo:


> Como lo debe de ver de mal para recurrir a tropas extranjeras, el que se suponía era uno de los ejércitos más poderosos, menudo estratega de mierda el acomplejado de Putin. Además mucha foto de chechenos intentando intimidar, pero vemos que un agricultor con un antitanque se puede llevar a varios por delante, incluso un chiquillo manejando un dron.



El objetivo es dar imagen de tener aliados, de que no están aislados, de que hay mucha gente en contra de Occidente y de la Otan más allá de Rusia dispuesta a hacerle frente. A nivel de propaganda interna es muy importante esta jugada.


----------



## El Reaccionario (11 Mar 2022)

Se puede odiar a los rusos, pero a los m0r0s que invaden nuestro país no, a esos no. Y alguno tiene dudas de lo que va esto.


----------



## arriondas (11 Mar 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Yo por elucubrar, si al final acuerdan, normalizan y entregan Ucrania a Rusia después de lo vivido las últimas semanas tendrá que ser por cojones por los misteriosos y oscuros laboratorios biológicos de EEUU en suelo ucraniano.
> 
> - Rusia denuncia. Occidente responde poco menos que con memes de gorros de papel albal.
> 
> ...



Lo de los laboratorios ha hecho mucha pupa a los usanos, pero mucha. Se han quedado con el culo al aire. Y lo que quedará por salir a flote. Como redes de tráfico de...


----------



## Ricardiano (11 Mar 2022)

Erwin dijo:


> Han pasado solo 2 semanas, un poco de por favor... y el ejercito Ucraniano, no es manco. Esperemos un par de semanas mas para ver como van los acontecimientos. Porque una vez caído el grueso del ejercito ukro, tengo la sospecha de que los acontecimientos se precipitaran, vamos que los ukros colapsaran. Esperemos a ver antes de dar sentencias.
> salud2
> 
> Pd: Sólo en 2 semanas hay hasta 250 km de avances en algunos sectores, tengamos en cuenta este dato



Yo no digo lo contrario. Quizá ganen la guerra en 2 semanas, o quizá en 2 meses. La cuestión es que ese no era el plan. 

Y el problema como ya he comentado más veces es: que alguien me diga cuales son los objetivos políticos que van a convertir esta "intervención especial" en un éxito. Doy por descontado que van a ganar la guerra convencional, lo contrario implicaría una implosión de la casta dominante en Rusia. Vamos que no se lo pueden permitir. 

Pero aún ganando la guerra, digamos en 4 semanas, cuál es el objetivo político alcanzado? Vas a dejar un gobierno títere en Ucrania y una ocupación militar que lo mantenga? con los riesgos que supone y el coste económico? 

Una vez arrasada Ucrania simplemente te retiras al Donbas? Para eso montas semejante pollo?

Troceas Ucrania y te quedas la parte oriental mediante una ocupación permanente ya que Ucrania occidental estaría siempre reclamando esos territorios? 


Si querías debilitar a la OTAN resulta que las has fortalecido. 
Si querías intimidar a la UE resulta que la has unido y encima están subiendo sus presupuesto militares.
Si querías ser un actor más importante en el juego geopolítico te has debilitado.


Entiendo que si hubiesen conseguido una victoria a lo Crimea, que es la única razón para entrar como entraron sin casi atacar, solo avanzar para que el régimen cayera como un castillo de naipes, habrían salido reforzados. Se vería a Putin como un genio. Podía poner a un régimen proruso sin tener que mantener una ocupación gigante. La UE probablemente estaría en desbandada como siempre. Las sanciones económicas habrían sido mucho menores, porque total la guerra ya estaba acabada. Y todo la Europa oriental con el culo prieto. O yendo a besar la mano de Putin para no ser el siguiente.

Es la resistencia ucraniana lo que ha ido provocando el cambio de la posición occidental. Se han ido animando con las sanciones, el envió de armas, y cortar lazos con Rusia.

Y a lo mejor el plan era la leche. Pero en el mundo real, cosas pequeñas lo pueden cambiar todo. Quizá el hecho de que Zelensky no saliese corriendo en cuanto se vieron blindados cerca de Kiev, insuflo la resistencia de los ucranianos. Quizá el ejercito ucraniano no iba a desmoronarse en ningún caso, y fue un error de cálculo. Quién sabe...

Pero ahora...Ahora qué haces?


----------



## visaman (11 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Para qué sirve actualmente mandar a la guerra soldados de reemplazo CONTRA SU VOLUNTAD? Si quieren ir, cojonudo, pero si no, no se les debería obligar.



me dice un amiguete que estas en la lista de foreros a apresar en una leva forzosa, te van aponer a defender los puticlub de la junquera


----------



## Bartleby (11 Mar 2022)

*Ucrania se muestra dispuesto a pactar su "neutralidad" si hay "garantías de seguridad" frente a Rusia*










Ucrania se muestra dispuesto a pactar su "neutralidad" si hay "garantías de seguridad" frente a Rusia


La Presidencia de Ucrania ha afirmado este viernes que Kiev está abierto a la posibilidad de aceptar su...




www.europapress.es


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Borrell ha hecho lo mismito en su casa, que ridiculos...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Mar 2022)

En estos momentos ya se puede decir claramente que la OTAN retrocede en los frentes de Siria, Yemen y Ucrania. La III Guerra Mundial no va bien para la OTAN.


----------



## Fígaro (11 Mar 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Yo no digo lo contrario. Quizá ganen la guerra en 2 semanas, o quizá en 2 meses. La cuestión es que ese no era el plan.
> 
> Y el problema como ya he comentado más veces es: que alguien me diga cuales son los objetivos políticos que van a convertir esta "intervención especial" en un éxito. Doy por descontado que van a ganar la guerra convencional, lo contrario implicaría una implosión de la casta dominante en Rusia. Vamos que no se lo pueden permitir.
> 
> ...



El resultado final es que para ganar esas dos provincias lo que Rusia va a perder va a ser BRUTAL.

*BRUTAL*


----------



## poppom (11 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Acaba de venir mi señora del super y me ha dicho que la peña está como loca comprando, azucar, pasta, legumbres, conservas, sal, aceite.
> El pueblo español es gilipollas perdido y pienso que muchos deberían pasar una guerra para que dejaran de comportarse como niñatos.



Si hubieran empezado a arrasar los supermercados cuando lo decía burbuja ahora estarían en casita con los Doritos disfrutando del madmax


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Otra fuerte explosión en Jarkov


----------



## coscorron (11 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Ucrania se muestra dispuesto a pactar su "neutralidad" si hay "garantías de seguridad" frente a Rusia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con esas premisas ya se discutió ayer en Turquia pero faltan otros reconocimientos que piden los rusos. La petición rusa de neutralidad y Donbass y Crimea reconocidos como países independientes es el mínimo que pueden aceptar porque es la situación de facto actual ... En Crimea y visto lo visto con el agua desde la anexión quizas haya que aumentar el territorio.


----------



## Bartleby (11 Mar 2022)

Se ha puesto de moda en los medios, debe ser una directriz del gobierno, decir que España puede salir reforzada de esta guerra convirtiéndose en un "HUB DE ENERGIA", como mola y que bien queda poner la la palabra "HUB" en todo, da otro empaque, es como cuando a finales de los noventa hablábamos de "clúster".


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## ferrys (11 Mar 2022)

Albion dijo:


> ¿Sirios? ¿Con la que tienen todavía montada en su casa? No sé, Rick...



Parece que Shoigu ha declarado que tienen 16.000 peticiones de sirios. El partido está en Ucrania ahora mismo.
Lo que está claro es que cada día que pasa vemos por donde van a ir los tiros. Por una parte tenemos a los rusos con una estrategia bestial de aislar a las principales tropas ucranianas y aislar Kiev. Ahora mismo lo lógico sería pensar que alrededor de Kiev ya se han fortificado.
Y ahora vamos a ver una internalización del conflicto, donde occidente va a meter tropas a mansalva con el fín de recuperar terreno y posiblemente Kiev. A Rusia también le interesa en todos los aspectos, no sólo militar el tener cuantos mas apoyos mejor. Esto va para largo.


----------



## coscorron (11 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Se ha puesto de moda en los medios, debe ser una directriz del gobierno, decir que España puede salir reforzada de esta guerra convirtiéndose en un "HUB DE ENERGIA", como mola y que bien queda poner la la palabra "HUB" en todo, da otro empaque, es como cuando a finales de los noventa hablábamos de "clúster".



Así es ... Al ritmo que llevamos mas nos vale convertirnos en un HUB del trigo, arroz y lo que sea que se pueda comer. Me parece que estar calentitos en casa en invierno ya será algo que nuestros hijos no puedan disfrutar.


----------



## npintos (11 Mar 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> todavia la puta anglosionista de mierda consigue una guerra entre colombia y venezuela
> maldito pedazo de mierda



USA armando a Colombia y Rusia a Venezuela, ¿qué puede salir mal?


----------



## risto mejido (11 Mar 2022)

ayer en mercadona por la tarde no quedaba nada de carne, no me lo podia creer


----------



## Hubardo (11 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo de los laboratorios ha hecho mucha pupa a los usanos, pero mucha. Se han quedado con el culo al aire. Y lo que quedará por salir a flote. Como redes de tráfico de...



Bueno entre otras cosas demuestra que Ucrania era ya de facto un protectorado yanqui. DE Ahí su enfado.


----------



## Xan Solo (11 Mar 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Yo no digo lo contrario. Quizá ganen la guerra en 2 semanas, o quizá en 2 meses. La cuestión es que ese no era el plan.
> 
> Y el problema como ya he comentado más veces es: que alguien me diga cuales son los objetivos políticos que van a convertir esta "intervención especial" en un éxito. Doy por descontado que van a ganar la guerra convencional, lo contrario implicaría una implosión de la casta dominante en Rusia. Vamos que no se lo pueden permitir.
> 
> ...



A eso me refiero conque Rusia se equivoca al no dar una alternativa a los ucranianos. O sea, pongámonos en la piel de un soldado ucro -no nazi- ¿qué haces? ¿Te rindes? Ni de coña, porque en dos semanas los rusos se retiran y tú has pasado a ser un traidor. ¿Entonces qué? Pues intentas sobrevivir día a día. Cada día es una victoria para tí... y para Zelensky y la OTAN. 

Eso es lo que Rusia no ha sabido vender... a no ser que Putin se plantee una guerra de larga duración, estilo Siria... Pero, incluso así, debería estar activando alternativas "sanas" en Ucrania (pongo "sanas" entre comillas para que se me entienda, desde el punto de vista ruso). 

En esta tesitura, quizá eliminar a Zelensky de la ecuación sea una forma de simplificar todo. La OTAN contenta -porque le das un mártir, además televisivo- y los ucranianos también, porque eliminas al Perro del Hortelano que ni come ni deja comer, ni busca la paz ni gana la guerra, sólo ladra y ladra...

Creo que Putin es un oligarca, o un pseudooligarca, y por tanto se ha olvidado de la gente normal. Ese es su talón de Aquiles. Y en eso la OTAN está ganando -porque no puede perder, incluso en su derrota sería una "victoria moral" (ya lo han dicho)-,


----------



## Michael_Knight (11 Mar 2022)

Entrevista en El Independiente al general español retirado Pedro Pitarch. Por cierto que confunde a Aníbal con Atila, quiero pensar que es cosa del plumilla porque si no apaga y vámonos.

_Pedro Pitarch sabe de lo que habla. El teniente general retirado del Ejército de Tierra español fue jefe de la división de Logística del Estado Mayor del Mando Supremo de la OTAN en Mons (Bélgica) y observa hoy con interés e inquietud lo que sucede en territorio ucraniano. «No creo que la estrategia rusa sea bombardear Kiev como hicieron en las ciudades sirias pero en Mariúpol no lo descarto», advierte uno de los principales expertos castrenses españoles en una entrevista con El Independiente. 


*Pregunta.-* Se ha hablado de una guerra relámpago…
*Respuesta.-* Lo de la guerra relámpago es un invento periodístico. Lo de la rapidez en la ejecución de las operaciones militares no es de esta guerra. Es la lógica de las operaciones militares porque se fundamentan en el principio de la eficacia, es decir, lograr los objetivos lo más rápidamente y lo más rotundamente posible. Era un desiderátum, pero las operaciones necesitan su tiempo y su desarrollo, pero realmente van a su tiempo. Además tienen que ser alimentadas, lo cual es muy pesado y muy costoso cuando hablamos de unas colas logísticas larguísimas. Por ejemplo, esa caravana logística de 60 kilómetros que se ha hecho famosa. Si se mira se verá que no son unidades de combate sino mayormente un convoy logístico de camiones para alimentar a las tropas.

*P.-* ¿Cuál es el verdadero objetivo de Rusia?
*R.-* Entiendo que es consolidar una línea que marcan Járkov, Zaporiyia y Jersón. Prácticamente los rusos ya están en los tres sitios. Dos han caído y Jarkov está fijado. Y desde ahí el propósito sería cercar, embolsar a las fuerzas ucranianas y ampliar la zona de acción de las llamadas repúblicas populares de Donetsk y Lugansk, lo que conocemos por el Donbás. Ese sería el objetivo inmediato con el que Putin estaría en condiciones de negociar.


*P.-* ¿Está la invasión completa del país en los cálculos de Moscú?
*R.- *A la vista de como veo las operaciones, entiendo que no tiene intención de ocupar todo el país porque, entre otras razones, casi todas las operaciones son al este del Dniéper.

*P.-* Y en eso el ejército ruso está cosechando éxito…
*R.-* Evidentemente. De momento, ha logrado hacerse con toda la parte al este de Mykolaiv, Jersón, Zaporiyia y Melitópol hasta lo que yo llamo el codo del Dniéper, que es ese giro enorme que hace el río, que va en dirección desde el noroeste al sudeste y de repente va desde el noreste al suroeste.

*P.-* Estos días asistimos al asedio de Mariúpol…
*R.-* Es una ciudad sentenciada. Tiene «un problema» geográfico. Las fuerzas del ejército ruso accedieron desde Crimea. Tienen que superar un obstáculo para enlazar primero con Donetsk y segundo para que puedan dejar libre toda la franja litoral al norte del mar Azov que facilitaría muchísimo la logística. En estos momentos las tropas tienen que dar una vuelta por el mar de Azov y pasar por el puente de Crimea, de 18 kilómetros de longitud. Controlar ese territorio haría la maniobra logística más fácil y rápida. 

*P.-* Los informes de la inteligencia estadounidense y británica han subrayado la existencia de problemas logísticos en las filas rusas. ¿Cuáles son los desafíos logísticos?
*R.-* A mí no me parece que el avance sea lento. No ha sido fulgurante pero va por sus pasos. En dos semanas han conseguido controlar unos 70.000 kilómetros cuadrados fácilmente y han resguardado Crimea. Están a un paso ya de engullir toda la bolsa que va desde Mariúpol hasta Zaporiyia y hacia el mar Negro. 


*P.-* ¿Cuáles son los próximos objetivos de la ofensiva?
*R.-* Consolidar esa línea, seguir fijando Kiev e intentar que caiga Járkov sin que se produzca una debacle, una pérdida enorme de gente. Y entonces, estarían en disposición de embolsar al ejército ucraniano.

*P.-* En estos instantes, ¿cuál sería la expectativa temporal?
*R.-* Pienso que podría durar no más de un mes.

*P.-* ¿Es el escenario el fin de los combates más duros y un estancamiento del frente, como ha sucedido durante años en el Donbás?
*R.-* Es una posibilidad pero no lo creo. Considero que esto se va a resolver por vía de la negociación. En el momento que Rusia consiga esa línea y el acceso logístico rápido al sur, se podrá implementar una maniobra más rápida en las operaciones y estará en una posición de dominio. Esta guerra la tiene ganada Rusia pero no la paz. Eso es otra cosa y va a costar. Esta invasión va a dejar muchísimas heridas en la población, en la ucraniana y en la propia rusa: Varios millones de refugiados, algunos millones de desplazados y sobre todo el coste de haber roto el orden mundial establecido hasta ahora. 


*P.-* ¿Resulta sostenible la ocupación militar de un país?
*R.-* Depende de la fuerza que tenga el que ocupa y de la extensión a ocupar. En este caso, con los seiscientos mil kilómetros cuadrados que tiene Ucrania veo muy difícil que por la fuerza se ocupe todo el país. Creo, además, que está fuera de las intenciones de Putin y de sus posibilidades, porque Rusia sigue teniendo una enorme extensión, con Siberia incluida, y afronta problemas en las repúblicas asiáticas y mantiene contenciosos con China, algunos territoriales. En fin, no puede enviar todo su ejército a Ucrania.

*P.-* En Kiev las líneas del frente parecen estancadas…
*R.-* Si Putin hubiera querido entrar en Kiev como elefante en una cacharrería, no tengo duda alguna que podría haberlo hecho. Pero hay una intención de no hacerlo. La explicación es que Kiev no es un objetivo fácil aunque es un objetivo estratégico fundamental. Es la capital de la nación. Existen tres objeciones para que Putin no haya tomado el control: una de orden práctico, porque al estar allí el gobierno de la nación conserva un interlocutor para las negociaciones que no tendría en otro caso. Otra es de orden técnico. Entrar en el combate urbano es muy difícil, requiere especialización y sobre todo corre el riesgo de tener muchísimas bajas. El movimiento es más difícil y lógicamente el que ataca basa su maniobra en gran medida en el movimiento y está restringido porque hay edificios, obstáculos y parapetos. Además, las armas pesadas ahí tienen muy poca eficacia y los campos de visión son más pequeños. Es fácil que el enemigo use francotiradores y trampas explosivas que causan muchas bajas.

Es un combate muy complejo que tiene que hacerse con cuidado, con fuerzas expertas en el combate urbano. En tercer lugar, hay una cuestión de orden emocional si quiere. Kiev es la raíz de las tres Rusias, de Bielorrusia, Ucrania y Rusia. Kiev es un lugar de peregrinación y el comienzo de todo. En el siglo décimo, el Rus de Kiev del que se van originando las tres repúblicas posteriores. Iba desde el Báltico al mar Negro. Entonces ir contra Kiev es ir contra tus propios principios, contra tus propios orígenes. Arrasar Kiev sería un baldón muy grande, incluso desde el punto de vista doméstico en Rusia. Sería algo comparable a que nosotros decidiéramos bombardear Covadonga.


*P.-* Desconocemos, no obstante, cómo se desarrollará la contienda en las próximas semanas…
*R.-* Juzgar las intenciones de un iluminado como Putin es difícil. Siempre que existe capacidad, es posible. ¿Tiene el conocimiento para hacerlo? También. Entonces no se puede descartar. Pero a mí no me parece lógico que quiera entrar en Kiev arrasándola.

*P.-* El ejército ucraniano ha resistido pero tiene un mal porvenir…
*R.-* Así es. El ejército ucraniano se ha refugiado fundamentalmente en las ciudades. Pero la potencia rusa en número de armamento y hombres no tiene comparación. Depende de las consideraciones que hagan Putin y el Estado Mayor General ruso sobre objetivos concretos. Pero no parece que vayan a tener las mismas contemplaciones con Mariúpol que con Kiev.

*P.-* ¿Y cuál es entonces el objetivo de los uniformados ucranianos?
*R.-* El desgaste y, si pudieran, también «meternos» a los demás en esta guerra.

*P.-* Los ucranianos piden con insistencia el envío de cazas de combate y la designación de una zona de exclusión aérea…
*R.-* En mi opinión, la OTAN no debería aceptar esa zona de exclusión aérea sobre el cielo de Ucrania porque sería una declaración de guerra. El ejército ucraniano se ha quedado sin aviación, que ha sido machacada en los primeros compases por la aviación rusa. Ésta es una operación de libro. Es una guerra muy clásica. Lo primero que se hace es que salen los aviones y los helicópteros hacia objetivos ya definidos, que son las bases aéreas, los depósitos de municiones, los puestos de mando, las comunicaciones, los radares… En cuestión de horas lo destruyeron todo. Cegaron al contrario. 


Los rusos han aplicado una zona de exclusión aérea a los ucranianos porque los han dejado sin aviación. El avance ruso tiene forma de luna creciente. En el centro de ese arco está el ejército ucraniano, que a menos que escape acabará embolsado. Es la misma operación que protagonizó Atila en la Segunda Guerra Púnica y que se ha empleado a lo largo de la historia en muchas ocasiones. Lo hizo Montgomery en la II Guerra Mundial y es lo que se llama la táctica del yunque y el martillo. Por un lado sostiene y por otro golpeas. Llega un momento en que al enemigo lo tienes en el centro y le golpeas por todos lados.

*P.-* En esa estrategia diseñada desde Moscú, ¿está también forzar una negociación?
*R.-* Así lo creo. Otra cosa distinta es que los estadounidenses lo permitan, porque aquí lo que hay es una oposición entre Estados Unidos y Rusia sobre terreno ucraniano. Lo que busca Rusia es, aparte de las intenciones imperiales de Putin, conservar su glacis de seguridad en el sur, que es Ucrania. Lo han dicho en muchas ocasiones. El problema de fondo es que Rusia tiene elementos de gran potencia: armas nucleares, territorio o recursos naturales que mantienen acongojada a Europa. Pero, por encima de todo, tiene la voluntad de ser una gran potencia. Rusia está ahí y va a estar siempre. Entonces no se puede actuar como si no existiera. No sé si me explico.

*P.-* Y quien va a pagar el precio es Ucrania…
*R.-* Es evidente. Y lo vamos a pagar todos, como ya está sucediendo. 

"Putin no ataca Kiev porque es la Covadonga de los rusos"
_


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (11 Mar 2022)

Biribuch dijo:


> Pierdes toda tu credibilidad con esta mierda de mensajes. *Te seguía como un referente* y a partir de ahora te silencio, aunque tenga que verme propaganda otanica



 alnitak, referente…


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (11 Mar 2022)

[QUOTE="Pirro, post: 39622868, member: 24638]

- China, a través de una de sus cuentas de RRSS de una de sus embajadas da verosimilitud a lo de los laboratorios y sugiere que el covid tuvo su origen en ellos.
[/QUOTE]

Ojo. A través de una de sus cuentas de RRSS.
Ojo 2. De una de sus embajadas.
Ojo 3. Sugiere, del verbo sugerir.


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Mar 2022)

Lo que esta haciendo Putin, primero envias los voluntarios y en algunas unidades de especialistas, les coaccionas verbalmente con el espiritu de grupo, sois imprescindibles, con el patriotismo, pero si la guerra escala todo soldado instruido es candidato para ir al frente.

PD- El ejercito es muy vilipendiado por los progres, pero es lo que nos protege a la hora de la verdad.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Mar 2022)

Están machando Mariupol.

Y bombardeando el aeropuerto de
Ivano-Frankivsk


----------



## Archimanguina (11 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Esa no ha estado en una casa a 17 grados en la vida.
> 
> 
> edit: Jo, me siento casi de clase baja-alta, tenemos el piso a 15 grados, tan cerquita del nuevo standard rico…



menudo casoplon tiene que tener la tia para poder bajar la temperatura a 17 grados sin poner el aire acondicionado. En las casas de los pobres la temperatura no baja de 18 grados en todo el año debido al calor humano.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Mar 2022)

Pos valla hintelijencia

La inteligencia británica informa sobre las nuevas tácticas de los ocupantes: reunir fuerzas para rodear las principales ciudades de Ucrania


----------



## _nadie_ (11 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Parece que Shoigu ha declarado que tienen 16.000 peticiones de sirios. El partido está en Ucrania ahora mismo.
> Lo que está claro es que cada día que pasa vemos por donde van a ir los tiros. Por una parte tenemos a los rusos con una estrategia bestial de aislar a las principales tropas ucranianas y aislar Kiev. Ahora mismo lo lógico sería pensar que alrededor de Kiev ya se han fortificado.
> Y ahora vamos a ver una internalización del conflicto, donde occidente va a meter tropas a mansalva con el fín de recuperar terreno y posiblemente Kiev. A Rusia también le interesa en todos los aspectos, no sólo militar el tener cuantos mas apoyos mejor. Esto va para largo.



Y no podrían ser los niños de Erdogan?...no sé, la posición de Turquía no esta nada clara en todo esto.


----------



## Marchamaliano (11 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Rusia responde a las sanciones económicas: sus empresas dejarán de pagar por el uso de las patentes de países 'hostiles', como España
> 
> 
> El Gobierno ruso ha emitido un decreto por el que autoriza a cualquier persona o empresa, bajo su autorización expresa, a utilizar patentes propiedad de titulares de una cincuentena de países 'hostiles o no amigos" sin pagarles compensación alguna.
> ...



Donde las dan las toman.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## pirivi-parava (11 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Se ha puesto de moda en los medios, debe ser una directriz del gobierno, decir que España puede salir reforzada de esta guerra convirtiéndose en un "HUB DE ENERGIA", como mola y que bien queda poner la la palabra "HUB" en todo, da otro empaque, es como cuando a finales de los noventa hablábamos de "clúster".



*HUB = punto de conexión, concentrador o nodo *


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Acaba de venir mi señora del super y me ha dicho que la peña está como loca comprando, azucar, pasta, legumbres, conservas, sal, aceite.
> El pueblo español es gilipollas perdido y pienso que muchos deberían pasar una guerra para que dejaran de comportarse como niñatos.



Es que además en ese comportamiento hay un subconsciente implícito: corro a pillar de todo que si no me lo quitan otros. Como hubiera otra guerra en España, los apuñalamientos entre nosotros i.ban a dejar en juego de niños lo de Ruanda en los 90.


----------



## vyk (11 Mar 2022)

Biribuch dijo:


> Pierdes toda tu credibilidad con esta mierda de mensajes. Te seguía como un referente y a partir de ahora te silencio, aunque tenga que verme propaganda otanica



Si que tienes bajo el listón de referentes...

Los referentes en mi vida son personas nobles y con valores, no detritos humanos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Mar 2022)

*Oficiales de inteligencia estadounidenses se quejaron de la interferencia de la guerra electrónica creada por Rusia sobre Ucrania*

Durante un vuelo sobre la frontera polaco-ucraniana el jueves 10 de marzo, los pilotos de la OTAN llamaron la atención sobre los intentos de la parte rusa de bloquear los radares de los aviones de la alianza con guerra electrónica. Así lo informaron los periodistas de CNN que acompañaron al 2° Escuadrón Volador de la Alianza del Atlántico Norte en su misión de reconocimiento. 

dice la historia de CNN.

Anteriormente, aviones de guerra electrónica rusos Il-22PP e Il-22M fueron vistos en el territorio de la base aérea bielorrusa Sescha, ubicada a 160 kilómetros de Ucrania 

Según CNN, el tema de la participación en la operación rusa en Ucrania de las fuerzas armadas de Bielorrusia sigue siendo muy importante. Occidente aún no está seguro de esto, ya que Bielorrusia y Rusia usan los mismos cazas, por ejemplo, el Su-30SM, y es imposible entender dónde está el avión de quién.

Para monitorear la actividad militar en los cielos de Ucrania, la OTAN utiliza una flota de 14 aviones AWACS, que realizan unas dos docenas de misiones de vigilancia a la semana. Al mismo tiempo, el comando de la Alianza del Atlántico Norte evade respuestas directas a la pregunta de si la inteligencia recopilada por aviones se transmite a las fuerzas armadas ucranianas, informan los medios.


----------



## tomasjos (11 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Entrevista en El Independiente al general español retirado Pedro Pitarch. Por cierto que confunde a Aníbal con Atila, quiero pensar que es cosa del plumilla porque si no apaga y vámonos.
> 
> _Pedro Pitarch sabe de lo que habla. El teniente general retirado del Ejército de Tierra español fue jefe de la división de Logística del Estado Mayor del Mando Supremo de la OTAN en Mons (Bélgica) y observa hoy con interés e inquietud lo que sucede en territorio ucraniano. «No creo que la estrategia rusa sea bombardear Kiev como hicieron en las ciudades sirias pero en Mariúpol no lo descarto», advierte uno de los principales expertos castrenses españoles en una entrevista con El Independiente.
> 
> ...



Se echaba de menos la opinión de un profesional. Muy interesante


----------



## ussser (11 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



La historia que emocionó a Diana mata.


----------



## Marchamaliano (11 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Pese ser una declaración oficial de un dirigente Europeo es significativo que ningún medio de haya hecho eco, eso demuestra el valor de la prensa en la actualidad. No informa. Simplemente es un altavoz, un instrumento que emite el discurso de su dueño.



¿Por que crees que las empresas de noticias están en control gusano aunque tengan pérdidas? El control de la prensa es fundamental.


----------



## Pirro (11 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> El resultado final es que para ganar esas dos provincias lo que Rusia va a perder va a ser BRUTAL.
> 
> *BRUTAL*



Jojojojo

De sostener que los rusos son unos mierdas e iban a perder la guerra a “bueno, van a ganar pero tendrán muchas pérdidas” Y lo dirá un pollo que va a pagar el litro de combustible a más de dos pavos.

Los ComeMierdas comemierdeando. Y es que en la vida, como en el ajedrez, los peones sólo pueden ir hacia delante.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (11 Mar 2022)

Otro GILIPOLLAS que no distingue entre voluntad y obligación.
Esta guerra está viniendo muy bien para ver quien es comunista de verdad, y quien es un woke progre NPC que solo hace lo que le dicen, ayer izquierdista vegano y y hoy otanista pronazi, pederasta, aplaudidor de balcón o lo que toque.


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Mar 2022)

cemento dijo:


> Por razones que no vienen al caso, algunos no vemos los tweets que colgáis ni incluso los links a los mismos. Algo parecido ocurre con algunas maneras de poner fotos, que en ciertas ocasiones no merecen mucho la pena.
> 
> ¿Sería mucho pedir que copypasteaséis el contenido principal? O al menos cuatro palabras informativas o valorativas... Con eso, ya si eso, decidimos si entrar y darle a Twitter otro click y más pasta.
> 
> ...



Me doy con un canto en los dientes con que los californianos no nos hayan cerrado las cuentas y permitido mensajes de odio hacia los prorrusos y rusos en general, en eso la compañia esta siendo legal, es totalmente neutral en el tema. Ah, usa tweetdeck, es mas cómodo.


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Mar 2022)

Cristianos subsaharianos, dispuestos a defender la civilizacion occidental, contra la barbarie lgtbi-otanista.


----------



## kelden (11 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> PD- El ejercito es muy vilipendiado por los progres, pero es lo que nos protege a la hora de la verdad.



Según que ejércitos. El español, por ejemplo, no. Llevan dos siglos sin ganar una puta guerra a una potencia extranjera y últimamente su mayor empeño está en fusilar a "26 millones de hijoputas". Y capaces son: en los últimos 150 años solo han ganado guerras contra su propio pueblo.


----------



## Fígaro (11 Mar 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Jojojojo
> 
> De sostener que los rusos son unos mierdas e iban a perder la guerra a “bueno, van a ganar pero tendrán muchas pérdidas” Y lo dirá un pollo que va a pagar el litro de combustible a más de dos pavos.
> 
> Los ComeMierdas comemierdeando. Y es que en la vida, como en el ajedrez, los peones sólo pueden ir hacia delante.



Yo siempre he dicho que Rusia conseguiría al menos el Donbass.

Estaría bueno, la segunda potencia militar mundial, así que a otro perro con ese hueso.

Ahora, igual que te digo que "ganará la guerra", perderá la paz, y el ojete de los rusos y PRORRUSOS será sodomizado por décadas, para gran dolor anal vuestro.

Las dos provincias más caras de la Historia de la Humanidad.


----------



## Trajanillo (11 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Oficiales de inteligencia estadounidenses se quejaron de la interferencia de la guerra electrónica creada por Rusia sobre Ucrania*
> 
> Durante un vuelo sobre la frontera polaco-ucraniana el jueves 10 de marzo, los pilotos de la OTAN llamaron la atención sobre los intentos de la parte rusa de bloquear los radares de los aviones de la alianza con guerra electrónica. Así lo informaron los periodistas de CNN que acompañaron al 2° Escuadrón Volador de la Alianza del Atlántico Norte en su misión de reconocimiento.
> 
> ...



Me descojono, se quejan de que no les dejan espiar. 

En serio que uno termina por pensar que todo esto por parte de Occidente lo llevan niños.


----------



## Salamandra (11 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En estos momentos ya se puede decir claramente que la OTAN retrocede en los frentes de Siria, Yemen y Ucrania. La III Guerra Mundial no va bien para la OTAN.



Curioso corolario. Era mi tema pendiente mirar que pasaba por Siria a la que yo pensaba que le iría peor. Está claro que yo soy el burro, que nunca llegué a más.

¿La historia del retroceso de Yemen tendrá algo que ver con la nocolaboracion de los árabes con aunmentar la producción de petróleo?


----------



## jabalino (11 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Ataraxio, es justo al revés, es el capitalismo el que le roba al obrero la plusvalía para dársela al explotador burgués, así por el morro. El comunismo es un intento de corregir eso, al que le falta, como me comenta un amigo que decía Sartre, antropología humana. Y en el camino, triunfo justo donde menos se esperaba, en una sociedad casi preindustrial, pero con un trasfondo comunitarista, como la sociedad rusa, y brutal en cuanto a las tradiciones y las leyes, comparado con Occidente -



El comunismo es idealmente eso, pero en la práctica es una engañifa para que los borregos entreguen su soberanía en manos de un grupo de gente incluso más reducido que con el capitalismo. Actualmente es la herramienta para conseguir el gobierno mundial en el que tú, desarrapado, no tendrás nada y serás feliz. 

El comunismo solo es realizable en sociedades muy pequeñas y culturalmente homogéneas, es decir, con elevado capital social. La familia es el ejemplo perfecto de comunismo. Cuanto más se aleja de ahí, más sirve para engañar a bobos y menos para lo que su propaganda anuncia.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Yo siempre he dicho que Rusia conseguiría al menos el Donbass.
> 
> Estaría bueno, la segunda potencia militar mundial, así que a otro perro con ese hueso.
> 
> ...



El donbass a falta de 3/4 de Mariupol y poco más ya está tomado y aun quedan como mínimo 2 meses de conflicto...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## McNulty (11 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> El resultado final es que para ganar esas dos provincias lo que Rusia va a perder va a ser BRUTAL.
> 
> *BRUTAL*



O sea que les das como ganadores a tus odiados ruskies. Baia baia...

Pues esas son las exigencias de Putin, las dos provincias, y el reconocimiento de Crimea, pide poco más. No sé porque no acepta la marioneta del Zelensky, se van los rusos de ''su país'', dejan de destrozarlo y se evita la masacre de millones de civiles inocentes.
Los civiles que mueran a partir de estas exigencias, serán exclusivamente culpa del gobierno ucraniano. Zelensky puede parar la guerra cuando quiera, otra cosa es que sus amos de occidente tengan otros planes.


----------



## Marchamaliano (11 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Se echaba de menos la opinión de un profesional. Muy interesante



Esto es un análisis como dios manda y no patrañas del twitter. Muy interesante.


----------



## Seronoser (11 Mar 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> A eso me refiero conque Rusia se equivoca al no dar una alternativa a los ucranianos. O sea, pongámonos en la piel de un soldado ucro -no nazi- ¿qué haces? ¿Te rindes? Ni de coña, porque en dos semanas los rusos se retiran y tú has pasado a ser un traidor. ¿Entonces qué? Pues intentas sobrevivir día a día. Cada día es una victoria para tí... y para Zelensky y la OTAN.
> 
> Eso es lo que Rusia no ha sabido vender... a no ser que Putin se plantee una guerra de larga duración, estilo Siria... Pero, incluso así, debería estar activando alternativas "sanas" en Ucrania (pongo "sanas" entre comillas para que se me entienda, desde el punto de vista ruso).
> 
> ...



Quiero la mierda que te fumas


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (11 Mar 2022)

*La inflación alcanza su mayor nivel en más de 35 años tras dejar cortas las previsiones*

El IPC escaló en febrero al 7,6% en tasa anual, dos décimas por encima de lo avanzado por el Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE). Suma 15 meses de subidas, las tres últimas por encima del 6%. La inflación subyacente registró su tasa más alta desde septiembre de 2008.

---


*El petróleo sufre uno de los peores cortes de suministro desde la II Guerra Mundial*

Goldman Sachs cree que faltarán 1,6 millones de barriles de petróleo por la invasión de Ucrania. Espera que el precio del petróleo suba hasta los 135 dólares en el escenario base.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## golden graham (11 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Yo siempre he dicho que Rusia conseguiría al menos el Donbass.
> 
> Estaría bueno, la segunda potencia militar mundial, así que a otro perro con ese hueso.
> 
> ...



pero si el donbass ya esta solo falta Mariupol


----------



## paconan (11 Mar 2022)

Rumores... 


Si se confirma, esta será una noticia realmente importante. Beseda y Bolukh están en lo más alto. Beseda estaba literalmente a cargo del tipo de inteligencia de Ucrania (= que habría engañado a Putin sobre la disposición de Ucrania para "dar la bienvenida a los libertadores"). Bolukh también a cargo de la desinformación. 



Putin parece estar realmente descontento con el FSB en Ucrania: atacó al Servicio 5 SOiMS (la rama de inteligencia extranjera del FSB). Sergei Beseda, jefe del Servicio, y su adjunto Bolukh, jefe del DOI, puestos bajo arresto domiciliario, según mis fuentes internas.


----------



## porconsiguiente (11 Mar 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Yo no digo lo contrario. Quizá ganen la guerra en 2 semanas, o quizá en 2 meses. La cuestión es que ese no era el plan.
> 
> Y el problema como ya he comentado más veces es: que alguien me diga cuales son los objetivos políticos que van a convertir esta "intervención especial" en un éxito. Doy por descontado que van a ganar la guerra convencional, lo contrario implicaría una implosión de la casta dominante en Rusia. Vamos que no se lo pueden permitir.
> 
> ...




Desde mi punto de vista, Putin ha dado un golpe en la mesa donde se sientan todos los gobernantes.
Como han comentado anteriormente otros foreros, está demostrando ser un socio fiel.
Hay muchos países que van a querer estar bajo su paraguas a partir de ahora y eso va a cambiar el equilibrio mundial.
Ahora cualquier país aliado de Rusia sabe que si le pide ayuda militar para defender su país, éste va a responder.
¿Qué pasaría si Palestina es reconocida plenamente por la Onu y pide ayuda a Rusia?
¿Qué pasaría si el Sahara es reconocida y pide ayuda a Rusia?
¿Qué pasaría si Yemen invita a Rusia a defenderla?
Las ventas de armamento ruso se incrementarán al mismo nivel en el que bajaran las de sus rivales.
Las sanciones económicas que le ponen, hacen más daño al que las pone.
¿Cuántas empresas y corporaciones se están cagando en Biden, Borrel y la madre que los parió por la pérdida que están sufriendo?
¿Cuántos medios de comunicación están dilapidando la poca credibilidad que les quedaba?
¿Cuántos políticos que están en el poder están viendo peligrar su futuro?

*Si la semana que viene convocaran una huelga laboral indefinida para que suban mi sueldo lo mismo que sube el ipc no dudaría ni un minuto en sumarme.*

Creo que Rusia nos está enseñando un mundo diferente al que nos han obligado acostumbrado a vivir y muchos van a quemar todos los cartuchos que le quedan antes que perder su cuota de poder.

Como ya comente en un post anterior:

*Oscuros y difíciles tiempos nos aguardan. Pronto todos tendremos que elegir entre lo que es correcto y lo que es fácil*


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (11 Mar 2022)

*Interrupción de conversaciones nucleares con Irán*

Las potencias mundiales e Irán suspendieron sus esfuerzos para revivir el acuerdo nuclear de 2015, reavivando una crisis que afectará a los mercados petroleros.

La ruptura sigue a la escalada de tensiones entre el Kremlin y la Casa Blanca. Moscú advirtió esta semana que quería garantías estadounidenses de que las sanciones impuestas por su invasión de Ucrania no afectarían su asociación planificada con Irán.









Ukraine Update: U.S. Imposes Sanctions on More Russian Elite


Ukraine’s top diplomat pushed back on the suggestion of “positive movement” in talks with Russia cited earlier by President Vladimir Putin, saying there’s been “zero progress.” U.S. stocks fell after the comments, and the dollar rose.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Seronoser (11 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Rumores...
> 
> 
> Si se confirma, esta será una noticia realmente importante. Beseda y Bolukh están en lo más alto. Beseda estaba literalmente a cargo del tipo de inteligencia de Ucrania (= que habría engañado a Putin sobre la disposición de Ucrania para "dar la bienvenida a los libertadores"). Bolukh también a cargo de la desinformación.
> ...



"My sources inside"
Venga, vale, hasta luego


----------



## tomasjos (11 Mar 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> El comunismo es idealmente eso, pero en la práctica es una engañifa para que los borregos entreguen su soberanía en manos de un grupo de gente incluso más reducido que con el capitalismo. Actualmente es la herramienta para conseguir el gobierno mundial en el que tú, desarrapado, no tendrás nada y serás feliz.
> 
> El comunismo solo es realizable en sociedades muy pequeñas y culturalmente homogéneas, es decir, con elevado capital social. La familia es el ejemplo perfecto de comunismo. Cuanto más se aleja de ahí, más sirve para engañar a bobos y menos para lo que su propaganda anuncia.



Por eso en la Rusia comunitarista del MIR, que explicaba Tolstói, tuvo éxito.

Pero no confundamos comunismo o liberalismo, que son modelos que abarcan todos los aspectos de la sociedad, con capitalismo o socialismo, que son modelos económicos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## visaman (11 Mar 2022)

España aportara 100 Citroen Xara picasso dirigidas por radiocontrol y llenas de explosivos para guerra urbana


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Rumores...
> 
> 
> Si se confirma, esta será una noticia realmente importante. Beseda y Bolukh están en lo más alto. Beseda estaba literalmente a cargo del tipo de inteligencia de Ucrania (= que habría engañado a Putin sobre la disposición de Ucrania para "dar la bienvenida a los libertadores"). Bolukh también a cargo de la desinformación.
> ...



Confirmado la Moncloa


----------



## Fígaro (11 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> O sea que les das como ganadores a tus odiados ruskies. Baia baia...
> 
> Pues esas son las exigencias de Putin, las dos provincias, y el reconocimiento de Crimea, pide poco más. No sé porque no acepta la marioneta del Zelensky, se van los rusos de ''su país'', dejan de destrozarlo y se evita la masacre de millones de civiles inocentes.
> Los civiles que mueran a partir de estas exigencias, serán exclusivamente culpa del gobierno ucraniano. Zelensky puede parar la guerra cuando quiera, otra cosa es que sus amos de occidente tengan otros planes.



Si Rusia pierde contra Ucrania sería como si un león perdiera contra un hámster... Valiente triunfo.

Ahora, el odio mundial eterno y unos pocos más de miles de madres rusas (los padres están borrachos y ni se enteran) con un grato recuerdo de la operación especial se dan por descontados, para gran aflicción por vuestra parte.


----------



## Giles Amaury (11 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> O sea que les das como ganadores a tus odiados ruskies. Baia baia...
> 
> Pues esas son las exigencias de Putin, las dos provincias, y el reconocimiento de Crimea, pide poco más. No sé porque no acepta la marioneta del Zelensky, se van los rusos de ''su país'', dejan de destrozarlo y se evita la masacre de millones de civiles inocentes.
> Los civiles que mueran a partir de estas exigencias, serán exclusivamente culpa del gobierno ucraniano. Zelensky puede parar la guerra cuando quiera, otra cosa es que sus amos de occidente tengan otros planes.



También pide que se cambie la constitución de Ucrania para que no pueda entrar en la OTAN, eso de que "pide poco más..."

Por cierto, una cosa que no tengo clara: cuando hay que reconocer las dos provincias de Donbas como no-ucranianas, ¿se refiere a todo el territorios de ambas provincias o solo al territorio que los separatistas controlaban antes de la invasión? porque ese territorio no llegaba ni a la mitad de Donbas. Bueno, en realidad ni siquiera controlan todo el territorio de Donbas ahora.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Curioso corolario. Era mi tema pendiente mirar que pasaba por Siria a la que yo pensaba que le iría peor. Está claro que yo soy el burro, que nunca llegué a más.
> 
> ¿La historia del retroceso de Yemen tendrá algo que ver con la nocolaboracion de los árabes con aunmentar la producción de petróleo?



Efectivamente, los ataques a las zonas industriales y ciudades de Arabia Saudita desde Yemen les ha puesto muy precavidos.

Un ejemplo…








Ataque de los hutíes deja dos muertos en Arabia Saudita | DW | 24.12.2021


Un proyectil impactó en una zona industrial. La coalición que combate a los insurgentes en Yemen lanzó un bombardeo contra posiciones de los rebeldes, destruyendo cuatro almacenes de misiles.




www.dw.com


----------



## porconsiguiente (11 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Así es ... Al ritmo que llevamos mas nos vale convertirnos en un HUB del trigo, arroz y lo que sea que se pueda comer. Me parece que estar calentitos en casa en invierno ya será algo que nuestros hijos no puedan disfrutar.



España ya es un HUB de prostitución en Europa.


----------



## computer_malfuction (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> También pide que se cambie la constitución de Ucrania para que no pueda entrar en la OTAN, eso de que "pide poco más..."
> 
> Por cierto, una cosa que no tengo clara: cuando hay que reconocer las dos provincias de Donbas como no-ucranianas, ¿se refiere a todo el territorios de ambas provincias o solo al territorio que los separatistas controlaban antes de la invasión? porque ese territorio no llegaba ni a la mitad de Donbas. Bueno, en realidad ni siquiera controlan todo el territorio de Donbas ahora.



Piden fronteras administrativas, las originales para que se entienda.


----------



## Xan Solo (11 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Quiero la mierda que te fumas



Tío, de verdad no sé de qué vas... ¿Hay algo en todo lo que he dicho que resulte ilógico? ¿O te molesta que no sea proPutin? (porque, curiosamente, es algo de lo que me acusan los Putin-haters)

Por cierto... ¿nos podríais ilustrar con tu amplia sabiduría contándonos que ALTERNATIVA VIABLE le ofrecen las fuerzas rusas a los soldados ucranianos? ¿O los consideras a todos unos nazis de mierda? Ilústranos, por favor...


----------



## lasoziedad (11 Mar 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> La navaja de ockham. La explicación más simple es la más probable. Y lo más sencillo es que la famosa modernización del ejercito ruso fuese en realidad una apuesta enorme por la desinformación y la propaganda, la famosa guerra híbrida. Todo lo demás se lo ha llevado lo de siempre, la corrupción y la inercia burocrática que siempre se niega a perder sus cuotas de poder.
> 
> La prueba más clara de que el ejercito ruso no está en el nivel que su propaganda nos martilleaba no está en los tanques o armas que están utilizando. Está en la logística. Uno sabe que está ante un ejercito de primer nivel cuando la logística funciona como un reloj. Y la logística rusa esta siendo un desastre con un teatro de operaciones que está al lado de su frontera.
> 
> ...





Albion dijo:


> Buen análisis. Y añadiría el cambio para el campo de batalla que suponen los drones. Aún es pronto para analizarlo pero me parece que han revolucionado la forma de hacer la guerra. Lo que me extraña aún más es que los rusos, teniendo el conflicto de Nagorno tan reciente y tan cerca, no hayan sido capaces de ver el potencial que tienen esos aparatos y el daño que pueden hacer. Un gordo de las harinas desde su bunker en un Mcdonald de Kiev puede reventarte un par de tanques mientras se come una bolsa de doritos (exagerando la imagen, claro está).



Y que si les destruyen 20 tanques de los cientos que habran metido? Los drones han hecho algo pero tampoco van a decantar ninguna guerra a no ser que fabriques miles de ellos. ¿Quien te dice que las imagenes que hemos visto no son las unicas que tienen? Seria de navaja de ockham tambien, todas las imagenes que tengan las mostrarian.

Y lo mismo digo de las supuestas columnas o vehiculos destruidos repetidos mil veces que encima la mayoria luego resulta que eran ucranianas. Lo mas probable es que todo lo que estamos viendo sea todo lo que tengan para mostrar y no es gran cosa ante una fuerza tan grande, perder unos cuantos camiones o blindados no supone nada, en todas las guerras se suponen perdidas por ataques o averias.

Claro que si te crees la tv que mientras estas viendo un video te cuentan una peli distinta como la columna destruida a la que no le hacen apenas daño puedes tener una vision totalmente distorsionada de como va esto y atreverte a emitir juicios militares y de estrategia y enmendarles la plana a todo el alto mando ruso como si fueras un jodido gurú de la guerra y la estrategia militar.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Mar 2022)

porconsiguiente dijo:


> España ya es un HUB de prostitución en Europa.



Y de drogas como la coca colombiana…


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> ¿Quien te dice que las imagenes que hemos visto no son las unicas que tienen? Seria de navaja de ockham tambien, todas las imagenes que tengan las mostrarian.



Y repetidas, con el paso del tiempo vuelven a poner las mismas imágenes con retoques.


----------



## computer_malfuction (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Y la clase política a sueldo de esos anglos, por descontado. De lo contrario, no estarían comportándose de ese modo.



Esa es una hipótesis. La alternativa es que a buena parte de esa clase política europea los del imperio les tengan cogidos y bien cogidos por los huevos. Personalmente, digo.


----------



## McNulty (11 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Si Rusia pierde contra Ucrania sería como si un león perdiera contra un hámster... Valiente triunfo.
> 
> Ahora, el odio mundial eterno y unos pocos más de miles de madres rusas (los padres están borrachos y ni se enteran) con un grato recuerdo de la operación especial se dan por descontados, para gran aflicción por vuestra parte.



Los humanos nos olvidamos muy rápido de nuestros odios. Y sino mira la comunijjta venezuela haciendo tratos con los capitalijjtas yankees en pleno conflicto. O hasta la malvada Irán dice que quiere hacer más negocios con occidente. Además los anglosajones son gente muy práctica, el día de mañana si necesitan materias primas rusas se las comprarán sin dudarlo, y la invasión a ucrania nunca existió. Business first mate.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



Enfoca el arma que ha usado para cargarse el tanque.


----------



## arriondas (11 Mar 2022)

Esto lo he leído en Ria Novosti. No creo que la página se pueda abrir en Occidente, así que lo pongo aquí:

_El economista estadounidense Jeffrey Sachs, en una entrevista en la revista Der Spiegel, dijo que las sanciones contra Rusia no lograrán sus objetivos y solo afectarán a Occidente. El especialista subrayó que no confiaría en la eficacia de las medidas restrictivas introducidas contra Moscú. “Predigo un desarrollo diferente de los eventos: consecuencias negativas significativas para la economía del resto del mundo, excepto Rusia”, dijo Sachs. El economista definió a las sanciones como una herramienta típica de la política exterior estadounidense. Al mismo tiempo, a pesar de que se utilizan con frecuencia, las medidas restrictivas rara vez funcionan, enfatizó el especialista. Como ejemplo, citó las sanciones contra Irán, Corea del Norte y Venezuela, medidas restrictivas contra las que, según el experto, “fracasaron estrepitosamente”. "No cambiamos los regímenes allí, y ahora queremos poner de rodillas a un país mucho más grande. Rusia es un estado enorme, que también tiene 1.600 ojivas nucleares a su disposición. Ponerlo de rodillas es simplemente una idea poco realista e imposible". No sé qué hay en la cabeza de las personas que pensaron en ello”, explicó el experto. También expresó la opinión de que Rusia "sobrevivirá fácilmente" a las consecuencias de las restricciones impuestas. _

Jeffrey Sachs, ojo. Este no es un cualquiera, no es un economista de Hacendado tipo Abel Amón. Y desde luego, esta en las antípodas del marxismo; Sachs es uno de los gurús del neoliberalismo, alguien que en los años 80 del siglo pasado anduvo por Polonia dando seminarios para la clase política local, para trabajárselos durante la transición al nuevo modelo. También fue asesor en Eslovenia, Estonia, o Rusia. Estamos hablando de alguien que conoce la región. Por tanto, su opinión ha de ser tenida en cuenta. Muy en cuenta.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Debido a la gran cantidad de sistemas occidentales anti tanque capturados, los ruskis acaban de publicar un manual de uso.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)

La horda turcochina subhumana haciendo el ruso


----------



## workforfood (11 Mar 2022)

Cuántas veces se os va a repetir Zelenski NO va a negociar NADA, es una marioneta puesta por la OTAN, quién cojones entra en guerra por entrar en la OTAN? La guerra va a ser TOTAL, su estrategia son los civiles, lo que les dure los escudos humanos y los bombardeos a hospitales o sea todavía queda tiempo, esto solo acaba de empezar.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (11 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> con lo tacaña que es, fijo que la calefacción es eléctrica y tiene conectada la instalación a una Farola de modo ilegal



Esperanza Aguirre tenía la luz de su casa enganchada a la caseta de los guardias civiles que vigilaban su casa, la factura la pagábamos todos.

Nada nuevo.


----------



## Albion (11 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Los drones han hecho algo pero tampoco van a decantar ninguna guerra a no ser que fabriques miles de ellos.



Desde Nagorno Karabaj, Azerbaiyan envía un saludo.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Debido a la gran cantidad de sistemas occidentales anti tanque capturados, los ruskis acaban de publicar un manual de uso.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 978527



Tengo la sensación que algún comandante ucraniano se ha pasado con soldados y equipos completos a los rusos…


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Mar 2022)

*URGENTE ===>>> Ucrania se muestra dispuesta a pactar su "neutralidad" si hay "garantías de seguridad" frente a Rusia*


----------



## pirivi-parava (11 Mar 2022)

Y ahora porqué coño se disparan las bolsas uropeas? 

Edito, será por lo de BurbujoII


Burbujo II dijo:


> URGENTE ===>>> Ucrania se muestra dispuesta a pactar su "neutralidad" si hay "garantías de seguridad" frente a Rusia


----------



## McNulty (11 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> También pide que se cambie la constitución de Ucrania para que no pueda entrar en la OTAN, eso de que "pide poco más..."
> 
> Por cierto, una cosa que no tengo clara: cuando hay que reconocer las dos provincias de Donbas como no-ucranianas, ¿se refiere a todo el territorios de ambas provincias o solo al territorio que los separatistas controlaban antes de la invasión? porque ese territorio no llegaba ni a la mitad de Donbas. Bueno, en realidad ni siquiera controlan todo el territorio de Donbas ahora.



Nah, lo del papelucho (aka constitución) con un par de reuniones y unos arreglos diplomáticos entre las partes se solventa fácil.
Pues buena pregunta, supongo que se referirán a las provincias completas, como cuando se llevó Crimea.


----------



## Xan Solo (11 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Tengo la sensación que algún comandante ucraniano se ha pasado con soldados y equipos completos a los rusos…




Si fuese así ¿no debería estar la agitprop rusa machacando con eso continuamente, para dar ejemplo?

Digo yo...


----------



## Zarpa (11 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> La horda turcochina subhumana haciendo el ruso



Parece sacado de Generation Kill


----------



## Remequilox (11 Mar 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Yo no digo lo contrario. Quizá ganen la guerra en 2 semanas, o quizá en 2 meses. La cuestión es que ese no era el plan.
> 
> Y el problema como ya he comentado más veces es: que alguien me diga cuales son los objetivos políticos que van a convertir esta "intervención especial" en un éxito. Doy por descontado que van a ganar la guerra convencional, lo contrario implicaría una implosión de la casta dominante en Rusia. Vamos que no se lo pueden permitir.
> 
> ...



Hipótesis:
Pacto previo bajo mano USA-Rusia.

USA está luchando contra China por la hegemonía mundial, desgastándose continuamente y perdiendo influencia en la esfera asiática.
No hay contrapoder posible en Asia, salvo.....
Sí, el Zumosol eurasiatico, el oso ruso.

USA no puede reforzar a Rusia (tradicional enemigo) por la patilla, ni de forma abierta. NO sin antes no asegurarse al menos que ganan tanto, o más, que el refuerzo que facilitan.
Así que pactan hacer una guerra, pero no entre ellos.

Rusia hará una guerra, y la ganará, y saldrá reforzada por dos razones:
a.- La propia victoria en sí
b.- El fruto de esa guerra será algo lo suficientemente lucrativo como para sacarle amplio partido (digamos una Ucrania y todo su potencial económico una vez se estabilice y desarrolle; así como la ampliación de la esfera de influencia en Asia)

USA, mientras tanto, aguantará las apariencias y luchará denodadamente en base a insultos, y quizás incluso algún que otro escupitajo. Eso sí, mamporros como tal, ni uno.
El refuerzo/ventaja que obtendrá USA sería, indirectamente por el desequilibrio geoestratégico que consigue montarle a China en Asia, y de forma crematística directa, por la recaptura económica de Europa occidental.

Europa occidental (la UE y satélites) no pueden ganar en esta guerra si luchan en dos frentes.
Podrían luchar, e incluso ganar a Rusia, en el frente económico, si tuviesen absolutamente garantizado (y de gratis) el frente militar.
No es el caso. Si Europa subcontrata al _Condottiero _USA su seguridad, además de estar vendidos y al albur de lo que ellos decidan hacer, sale la factura por lo que no está escrito.
Y si Europa occidental se pone en modo beligerante (aunque por ahora, no-combatiente), existe el dilema de los vínculos económicos con "el enemigo". Europa occidental solo es rica (y por tanto, puede pagarse una buena defensa) si mantiene tratos económicos con el enemigo, suministrador de materias primas y energía barata. Eso a su vez, alimenta la fuerza del enemigo. Con lo que no salimos de un círculo de la rata.
Si corta vínculos económicos con el enemigo, y lo debilita, a su vez se debilita económicamente, y deja de poderse financiar una buena defensa.

Sí o sí, haga lo que haga, Europa occidental queda a los pies del "aliado" _Condottiero _USA.

Rusia gana
USA gana
China debe jugar hábilmente sus cartas
Ucrania está totalmente vendida, es un mero telón de fondo
Europa occidental es la verdadera presa de esta cacería


----------



## Evangelion (11 Mar 2022)

Algo ha pasado que los índices se han ido arriba un 3% así de repente


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zhukov (11 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Esto lo he leído en Ria Novosti. No creo que la página se pueda abrir en Occidente, así que lo pongo aquí:
> 
> _El economista estadounidense Jeffrey Sachs, en una entrevista en la revista Der Spiegel, dijo que las sanciones contra Rusia no lograrán sus objetivos y solo afectarán a Occidente._
> 
> Jeffrey Sachs, ojo. Este no es un cualquiera, no es un economista de Hacendado tipo Abel Amón. Y desde luego, esta en las antípodas del marxismo; Sachs es uno de los gurús del neoliberalismo,



En el blog de Chervonets tienes la entrevista completa









Американский экономист о санкциях против России


Джеффри Сакс в беседе с журналом Spiegel заявил, что антироссийские санкции не добьются своих целей и ударят исключительно по Западу Послушать Сакса стоит: он консультировал правительство России еще в 90-е. Особенно ценны его слова о способности России сопротивляться санкциям. Der Spiegel: Мог ли…




chervonec-001.livejournal.com


----------



## Xan Solo (11 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> También pide que se cambie la constitución de Ucrania para que no pueda entrar en la OTAN, eso de que "pide poco más..."
> 
> Por cierto, una cosa que no tengo clara: cuando hay que reconocer las dos provincias de Donbas como no-ucranianas, ¿se refiere a todo el territorios de ambas provincias o solo al territorio que los separatistas controlaban antes de la invasión? porque ese territorio no llegaba ni a la mitad de Donbas. Bueno, en realidad ni siquiera controlan todo el territorio de Donbas ahora.



Siempre han hablado de LAS PROVINCIAS COMPLETAS. Por eso, después del reconocimiento, algunos esperábamos la ayuda rusa para "recuperar" territorios de las provincias rebeldes, nunca pensé en un ataque de máximos. Esta operación, desde luego, no la imaginé. En ese sentido ha sido magistral.


----------



## lasoziedad (11 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Elon?? Ese tipo me recuerda al de "No mires arriba" el de los cohetes que iban a salvar el mundo



Se parecen pero creo que ese personaje está mas inspirado en Steve Jobs.


----------



## pemebe (11 Mar 2022)

Cambio Dolar Rublo (Cambio Dólar Rublo ruso hoy | Cotización USD/RUB - Investing.com)

24/02/2022: 1 Dolar 82 rublos
07/03/2022 (pico): 1 Dolar 153 rublos.
11/03/2022 (hoy): 1 Dolar 114 rublos (con tendencia descendente -3,7% respecto ayer).

Teneis las cotizaciones (está subiendo la bolsa.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (11 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Tengo la sensación que algún comandante ucraniano se ha pasado con soldados y equipos completos a los rusos…



La toma de radensk. Intacta









Rusia informa que ha tomado la base militar de Radensk


El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha informado que ha tomado una base militar ucraniana en Radensk y ha mostrado imágenes del interior de la misma




www.google.com


----------



## Pirro (11 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Ahora, igual que te digo que "ganará la guerra", perderá la paz, y el ojete de los rusos y PRORRUSOS será sodomizado por décadas, para gran dolor anal vuestro.



Claro que sí, el ojete sólo se lo perforan a los prorrusos. Los no prorrusos, cuando vayan a la gasolinera o a hacer la compra sacarán la tarjeta del Club de Amigos del Globalismo y les harán un descuento del 50%.

Animo. 10 posts = 1 litro de gasolina.


----------



## Subliminal& (11 Mar 2022)

Putin no cedassss acaba antes con los nanzis Pederastas hostias


----------



## Abu-Yunis (11 Mar 2022)

HP LOVECRAFT dijo:


> MACHO NO SEAS INGENUO     Que la mayoria de esos perfiles son falsos para atraer clientes .Si lo sabré yo que me pase media vida metido en esos sitios



¿Hay algo que no sea falso?


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Algo ha pasado que los índices se han ido arriba un 3% así de repente




*URGENTE: Putin dice que hay avances positivos en las conversaciones con Ucrania
*
*URGENTE ===>>> Ucrania se muestra dispuesta a pactar su "neutralidad" si hay "garantías de seguridad" frente a Rusia*


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

La guerra económica, en dónde todos presumíamos que sí sería una guerra relámpago y de aniquilación... tampoco progresa adecuadamente


----------



## vladimirovich (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El donbass a falta de 3/4 de Mariupol y poco más ya está tomado y aun quedan como mínimo 2 meses de conflicto...



El Donbass no esta tomado, de hecho apenas han avanzado nada en el Donbass, solo algo por el norte de Luganks y el cerco de Mariupol, la linea del frente no se ha movido 1 cm en Donetks norte por ejemplo.

Putin ha preferido la gran ofensiva sobre Kiev, porque se creia Napoleon y va terminar en Afganistan x 10.

Ahora parece que le quiere echar la culpa al FSB...las ostias que se van a repartir entre las elites en Moscu en los proximos meses van a dejar la revolucion del 17 en un altercado de patio de colegio.


----------



## Fígaro (11 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Los humanos nos olvidamos muy rápido de nuestros odios. Y sino mira la comunijjta venezuela haciendo tratos con los capitalijjtas yankees en pleno conflicto. O hasta la malvada Irán dice que quiere hacer más negocios con occidente. Además los anglosajones son gente muy práctica, el día de mañana si necesitan materias primas rusas se las comprarán sin dudarlo, y la invasión a ucrania nunca existió. Business first mate.



Jajajaja imagina los intereses de pasta de la industria armamentística y de compañías energéticas...Ucrania va a ser un mártir perpetuo para gran desgracia rusa y follarrusa.

Por cierto, tu nick es anglo, no?

Eres tonto o solo incoherente?

Por qué no Andropov o algo así?


----------



## paconan (11 Mar 2022)

*Leroy Merlin anunció planes para ampliar los suministros y la gama en Rusia*

El minorista francés de bricolaje Leroy Merlin (parte del grupo Adeo) seguirá operando en Rusia. Además, tras la salida de algunos jugadores del mercado ruso, la empresa está lista para aumentar el número de entregas y ampliar la gama de productos existente.
Sobre los planes futuros de Leroy Merlin se dieron a conocer el viernes 11 de marzo. En una carta a los socios del minorista, firmada por el Director General Adjunto de Leroy Merlin Vostok LLC (una estructura de Leroy Merlin en Rusia - Ed.) Eric Poulet y la Directora de Relaciones con los Proveedores Anna Goncharova, se dice que la empresa continúa con su trabajar en Rusia a pesar de los rumores de cierre o suspensión de actividades.
Representantes de la empresa confirmaron la autenticidad del documento en una conversación con Interfax. Se advirtió a los socios de Leroy Merlin que no serían sancionados por entregas incompletas, pero enfatizaron lo importante que es prevenir la falta de productos en los estantes.









Leroy Merlin заявил о планах по расширению поставок и ассортимента в России


Французский DIY-ретейлер <a href="http://whoiswho.dp.ru/cart/company/2900140/" rel="noopener noref...




www.dp.ru


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Cuidado que donde las dan las toman.
> Putín acepta mandar voluntarios a Ucrania. Que nadie olvide el odio que ha sembrado occidente en los últimos 30 años. Sirios dicen que van 16.000 para Ucrania. Sumemos servios, libaneses, iraníes, iraquís, los chinos seguro que se apuntan, etc, etc. Y estos no son plancha bragas, estos llevan años repartiendo.



Ahora mismo si alguien en España recluta voluntarios para alistarse con el ejercito ruso, *seguro que lo detienen !!!.*
La portavoz del gobierno dijo que no hay ningun impedimento legal para luchar en el bando ucraniano (quien localice el video que lo suba).









Un vacío legal permite a los voluntarios españoles combatir en Ucrania sin consecuencias penales


Juristas y académicos aseguran que, a diferencia de lo que sucedió en Siria, los españoles que decidan luchar en la #guerra de #Ucrania no tendrán consecuencias penales




cronicaglobal.elespanol.com


----------



## pirivi-parava (11 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Algo ha pasado que los índices se han ido arriba un 3% así de repente



Van los mercados como pollo sin cabeza en modo paranoide


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fairbanks (11 Mar 2022)

porconsiguiente dijo:


> Desde mi punto de vista, Putin ha dado un golpe en la mesa donde se sientan todos los gobernantes.
> Como han comentado anteriormente otros foreros, está demostrando ser un socio fiel.
> Hay muchos países que van a querer estar bajo su paraguas a partir de ahora y eso va a cambiar el equilibrio mundial.
> Ahora cualquier país aliado de Rusia sabe que si le pide ayuda militar para defender su país, éste va a responder.
> ...




Afirmas que nos aguadan tiempos difíciles, pero de tu mensaje deduzco la esperanza de que, al surgir un fuerte contrapeso en Rusia, podemos ir a mejor.

Es lo que paso de 1950 a 1991, el contrapeso de la URSS hizo prosperar a todo occidente


----------



## Subliminal& (11 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> El Donbass no esta tomado, de hecho apenas han avanzado nada en el Donbass, solo algo por el norte de Luganks y el cerco de Mariupol, la linea del frente no se ha movido 1 cm en Donetks norte por ejemplo.
> 
> Putin ha preferido la gran ofensiva sobre Kiev, porque se creia Napoleon y va terminar en Afganistan x 10.
> 
> Ahora parece que le quiere echar la culpa al FSB...las ostias que se van a repartir entre las elites en Moscu en los proximos meses van a dejar la revolucion del 17 en un altercado de patio de colegio.



jajajaja menudas pajas te haces, ni un comentario aceptando la realidad

hasta un manual para los javelin han tenido que sacar en Ruso


----------



## Trajanillo (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Debido a la gran cantidad de sistemas occidentales anti tanque capturados, los ruskis acaban de publicar un manual de uso.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 978527



Me descojono...


----------



## el ejpertoc (11 Mar 2022)

Ha dicho Dapena3:
- que una maleta que estaba de pié después de una explosión por parte de Rusia era de una señora ucraniana muy guapa y que ha fallecido. Su esposo está muy triste.
- que Rusia dice que lo que dicen los medios occidentales es todo falso, y que por lo tanto lo que dice Rusia es falso, dice Dapena3, aportando un montón de pruebas, es decir cero.
- dice que hay muchos muertos civiles, y salen las imágenes de unos tíos echando bolsas de plástico a una zanja.
- dice que Rusia dice que EEUU y occidente tienen bases biológicas en Ucrania, y eso es por supuesto falso. Eso lo dice Rusia porque lo que quiere es hacer un ataque biológico y echar la culpa a la OTAN. Nuevamente como lo dice Dapena3 aportando 0 pruebas nos lo tenemos que creer.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## vladimirovich (11 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *URGENTE: Putin dice que hay avances positivos en las conversaciones con Ucrania*
> 
> *URGENTE ===>>> Ucrania se muestra dispuesta a pactar su "neutralidad" si hay "garantías de seguridad" frente a Rusia*



Desesperado...la cabeza de Putin depende de que el chavo del 8 le de una salida no muy vergonzante...ajedrez.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## McNulty (11 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jajajaja imagina los intereses de pasta de la industria armamentística y de compañías energéticas...Ucrania va a ser un mártir perpetuo para gran desgracia rusa y follarrusa.
> 
> Por cierto, tu nick es anglo, no?
> 
> ...



En dos años nos hemos olvidado de la invasión, y las chortis ruskies volverán a Hezpaña a lucir palmito en Marbella. Las sanciones ''seguirán'' para Rusia un tiempo no te digo que no, porque hay que hacer el teatrillo, pero la UE seguirá comprando gas ruso a paletadas, como no puede ser de otra manera.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Archimanguina (11 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ahora mismo si alguien en España recluta voluntarios para alistarse con el ejercito ruso, *seguro que lo detienen !!!.*
> La portavoz del gobierno dijo que no hay ningun impedimento legal para luchar en el bando ucraniano (quien localice el video que lo suba).
> 
> 
> ...



para luchar con los rusos supongo que, de igual forma, no habra impedimento alguno ¿no?.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (11 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Es curioso que digas eso...porque yo era proruso ( y en parte sigo siendolo).
> 
> Si los rusos hubiesen entrado en el Donbass, los hubiese apoyado.
> 
> ...



Buena idea. Deja el caballo.


----------



## Mentefria2 (11 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 978551



Un ataque de locos..


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

La ciudad de Volnovakha está bajo el control de la RPD

“Un grupo de tropas de la República Popular de Donetsk liberó la ciudad de Volnovakha. Los asentamientos de Olginka, Velika-Anadol y Zeleny Gai también fueron ocupados. El avance del grupo en profundidad fue de hasta 6 kilómetros ”, dijo el representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, el general de división Igor Konashenkov.


----------



## pepetemete (11 Mar 2022)

Por el hilo pasan demasiados comepollas bien empapados en bazofia Netflixera , donde los ejércitos occidentales salen guapísimas y con toda la tecnología Aliexpress dernier cri, y los rusos son los amos de la chatarra y los Niva Lada estilo PACO.

Según ellos, en cuanto el ejército de argamboys entre en escena, los rusos van a tener que rendir Moscú y el culo de Putin para juzgarlo delante de la CPI... para estos subnormales profundos tengo una sorpresa:









New Footage Of Russian Jets 'Buzzing' USS Donald Cook


The US Navy has released new footage of two Russian jets buzzing American destroyer USS Donald Cook in the Baltic Sea last month. The US called critic




www.forces.net





Si, el avioncito les dejó en pañales , sin poder utilizar su sistema de combate.

Te dirán que es fake, pero es lo que hay, y por eso EE.UU no asoma el hocico desde aquella, y la OTAN lo sabe, así que solo les queda LADRAR.


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Se ha puesto de moda en los medios, debe ser una directriz del gobierno, decir que España puede salir reforzada de esta guerra convirtiéndose en un "HUB DE ENERGIA", como mola y que bien queda poner la la palabra "HUB" en todo, da otro empaque, es como cuando a finales de los noventa hablábamos de "clúster".



El increíble "hub". Nunca mejor dicho.


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> O sea que les das como ganadores a tus odiados ruskies. Baia baia...



Nadie en su sano juicio piensa que Rusia puede perder la guerra. La cuestión en toda guerra siempre es el coste. Y el coste de esta es ya mucho mayor de lo que pensaban pagar. Para Putin el coste es probablemente su propio régimen...



McNulty dijo:


> Pues esas son las exigencias de Putin, las dos provincias, y el reconocimiento de Crimea, pide poco más. No sé porque no acepta la marioneta del Zelensky, se van los rusos de ''su país'', dejan de destrozarlo y se evita la masacre de millones de civiles inocentes.
> Los civiles que mueran a partir de estas exigencias, serán exclusivamente culpa del gobierno ucraniano. Zelensky puede parar la guerra cuando quiera, otra cosa es que sus amos de occidente tengan otros planes.



Eso es mentira. Ni tú te crees lo que cuenta Lavrov. Espero, por tu salud mental más que nada... 

Si el objetivo fuera el Donbass, se habrían quedado en el Donbass, pero el objetivo es la afirmación nacionalista de Rusia y tener un gobierno títere en Ucrania porque Ucrania es Rusia según Putin. No lo digo yo, lo dice Putin. Y lo dicen los rusitos del foro como @Zhukov y @Coco Portugal , ellos quieren anexionarse Ucrania, quedarse con sus recursos y asimilar a los ucranianos. Lo que siempre ha querido el Imperio Turcochino.


----------



## volador (11 Mar 2022)

Y los chavales que iban dentro, tambien son de segunda división?

Un poco de respeto.


----------



## lasoziedad (11 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Joder que cosa me ha dado, casi vomito el café con leche y el pincho de tortilla.
Hay que tener la jeta de titanio ruso para decir eso con las millonadas que ganan.
Y se llama a si misma "consumidora", que rostrooooo!


----------



## tomac (11 Mar 2022)

Me comenta un colega que las charos han arrasado el metadona.


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Desesperado...la cabeza de Putin depende de que el chavo del 8 le de una salida no muy vergonzante...ajedrez.



Están desesperados por un acuerdo que le permita salvar la cara...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (11 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> En dos años nos hemos olvidado de la invasión, y las chortis ruskies volverán a Hezpaña a lucir palmito en Marbella. Las sanciones ''seguirán'' para Rusia un tiempo no te digo que no, porque hay que hacer el teatrillo, pero la UE seguirá comprando gas ruso a paletadas, como no puede ser de otra manera.



Y Occidente buscando otras vías,la de conseguir la energía, este nos ha chuleado una vez, la siguiente sí que ya sólo le quedará apretar el botón...porque el grifo como que se lo va a cortar a quién yo me sé.

Las dos provincias más caras de la Historia, insisto.


----------



## ferrys (11 Mar 2022)

volador dijo:


> Y los chavales que iban dentro, tambien son de segunda división?
> 
> Un poco de respeto.



¿Que pasa con los chavales que iban dentro?. ¿Usted cree que un bazoka de esos causa daños en el interior?.


----------



## Fígaro (11 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Están desesperados por un acuerdo que le permita salvar la cara...



Coño, esos miles de misiles regalados son peligrosos en tiempos de paz, habrá que gastarlos antes de firmar.

Un recuerdo de la operación especial para las mamás rusas.


----------



## vladimirovich (11 Mar 2022)

Imagino que entre las exigencias minimas de Zelensky a Putin para salvarle ademas de por supuesto el Donbass estara el suministro gratis de gas para 10-20 años.

Crimea no creo que Putin se la entregue a Zelensky.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (11 Mar 2022)

Dos apuntes:
-Uno ya se ha dicho, NADIE va a la guerra por el privilegio de entrar en la OTAN. Mucho menos si eres una república ex-URSS. Zelensky es un títere traidor que está llevando a su pueblo a la muerte.

-Lo de los árabes voluntarios es buena propaganda de guerra. Rusia no necesita milicias pues ganó la guerra el día que sus tropas cruzaron la frontera y no fueron repelidas, es decir, el primer día. No obstante es un detalle que no debe caer en saco roto.

-Ojo con que los aliados de Rusia no la emprendan contra los aliados de EEUU en Medio Oriente. Hay muchas rencillas pasadas y bueno, la OTAN no pasa por su mejor momento teniendo a un senil incontinente como portavoz.


----------



## Pirro (11 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Las dos provincias más caras de la Historia, insisto.



Quién conozca la organización territorial y fiscal española sabe que ese título recae sobre Vizcaya y Guipúzcoa, pero no quiero desviar el hilo.


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



LIBERANDO A LOS HERMANOS ESLAVOS.

PUTIN, ÚLTIMO BASTIÓN DE OCCIDENTE.


----------



## ferrys (11 Mar 2022)

Mariupol sentenciada. Parece que han roto el frente norte.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Abstenuto (11 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Yo siempre he dicho que Rusia conseguiría al menos el Donbass.
> 
> Estaría bueno, la segunda potencia militar mundial, así que a otro perro con ese hueso.
> 
> ...



El objetivo prioritario de Rusia en la guerra no es hacerse con el Donbass. Ese es un objetivo muy en segundo plano, aunque Putin lo ponga en primer plano porque sabe que el ruso medio va a entender mejor esa justificación de la guerra: defender a la población rusa del Donbass de los ukros neonazis de extrema derecha rusófobos que la llevan masacrando desde el golpe de estado contra Yanukovich.


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



RUSIA, LUZ DE TRENTO...


----------



## McNulty (11 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Es curioso que digas eso...porque yo era proruso ( y en parte sigo siendolo).
> 
> Si los rusos hubiesen entrado en el Donbass, los hubiese apoyado.
> 
> ...



Lo que pasa en el Donbass que aún controlan los ukros, yo no lo entiendo (hay demasiado ruido de ambos bandos). No entiendo porque siguen los rusos enfrascados ahí, una de dos:

1) Como dicen algunos foreros en la frontera de esas dos provincias está lo mejor del ejército ukro, con lo cual los rusos prefieren esperar a lanzar la ofensiva e ir conquistando otras zonas mientras les embolsan.

2) O sencillamente los rusos han lanzado varias ofensivas, y no han podido conquistar esa zona por lo que sea. Porque además es una zona muy militarizada por parte de los ukros, hay bastante material de la otan, no de ahora, sino de años anteriores.


----------



## arriondas (11 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> En el blog de Chervonets tienes la entrevista completa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por el enlace, Zhukov. 

Resulta curioso que Jeffrey Sachs piense lo mismo que varios foreros, entre ellos un servidor. Las sanciones suelen producir el efecto contrario al deseado; fortalecen al gobierno, la ciudadanía hace piña, aumenta el fervor patriótico, etc. Algunos famosetes rusos que se han posicionado en contra de la intervención rusa están sufriendo un boicot por parte de la población, hasta el punto de que más de uno se ha ido del país. Las carreras de los Ivan Urgant, Maxim Galkin o Valery Meladze están ahora mismo en entredicho, por no decir acabadas. 

En comparación, otros "expertos" se llenan la boca con lo contrario, que Rusia se va a hundir. Lo cual me hace ver que, o bien está sueldo y les ordenan escribir esa clase de juicios, o bien son unos necios que viven al margen de la realidad.


----------



## volador (11 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> ¿Que pasa con los chavales que iban dentro?. ¿Usted cree que un bazoka de esos causa daños en el interior?.



Nooooo, que va, solo un poco la chapa

Lo que hay que oir.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Ataraxio, es justo al revés, es el capitalismo el que le roba al obrero la plusvalía para dársela al explotador burgués, así por el morro. El comunismo es un intento de corregir eso, al que le falta, como me comenta un amigo que decía Sartre, antropología humana. Y en el camino, triunfo justo donde menos se esperaba, en una sociedad casi preindustrial, pero con un trasfondo comunitarista, como la sociedad rusa, y brutal en cuanto a las tradiciones y las leyes, comparado con Occidente -



Bueno, es el eterno dilema entre Hayek ( ahorrador ) y Keynes ( derrochador , que cuando se le acaba lo que ha pillado pone los ojos en donde hay más ) 

El instinto ahorrador no sirve para nada si no se invierte, de la misma manera que nuestros antepasados pasaban hambre en invierno y no se comían las semillas para la simiente , pero tenían una finalidad . Ahorrar por la manía psicótica de no gastar es un error en la vida .

por otra parte todavía existen nuestros antepasados cazadores y recolectores que a diferencia de los pastores y ganaderos no crían a los animales. 
Pero pasa una circunstancia : el bisonte se pudre a los 3 días y por lo tanto hay que comerlo hasta reventar puesto que lo demás se pierde. 

y a diferencia de la ganadería llega un momento que la manada de bisontes o de gacelas desaparece porque se han comido todas o han huido al sentirse perseguidos y asesinados. 

Por increíble que parezca de la misma manera que las razas de perros tienen un comportamiento heredado de sus padres o el comportamiento innato de cada especie, los humanos heredamos genéticamente nuestra forma de relacionarnos con el mundo . NO ES EDUCACIONAL. 

EL GEN ROJO EXISTE !


----------



## Fígaro (11 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



Cómo era aquello de darle a una mona dos pistolas?
En la nieve tienen que ser poco visibles, lol.

Al menos estos aceptan el vodka como moneda de pago, los moros lo tienen más difícil para cobrar.


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> España aportara 100 Citroen Xara picasso dirigidas por radiocontrol y llenas de explosivos para guerra urbana



Dejate de radio-control, al volante, charos suicidas, para que se empastillen en España, que chafen la oreja en Ucrania...


----------



## lasoziedad (11 Mar 2022)

Lo estuve viendo y lo tuve que quitar de la grima que daba, a estos despues del programa del otro dia les han dado un toque seguro.
Otra vez que se bajan los pantalones hasta los tobillos.


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (11 Mar 2022)

Milicias cristianas entre otras quieren venir


SAA soldiers apply tactical signs Z to their equipment

And veterans of the Armed Forces of the Syrian Arab republic, fighters of the Christian militia and former opposition fighters come to the assembly points of the army. They ask if there is a recruitment of volunteers who want to stand up for Russia in the same way that Russia stood up for Syria.


----------



## Kreonte (11 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Dos apuntes:
> -Uno ya se ha dicho*, NADIE va a la guerra por el privilegio de entrar en la OTAN*. Mucho menos si eres una república ex-URSS. Zelensky es un títere traidor que está llevando a su pueblo a la muerte.
> 
> -Lo de los árabes voluntarios es buena propaganda de guerra. Rusia no necesita milicias pues ganó la guerra el día que sus tropas cruzaron la frontera y no fueron repelidas, es decir, el primer día. No obstante es un detalle que no debe caer en saco roto.
> ...



Es que no han ido a ella, se la han encontrado. No esperaban que se les invadiese. En cualquier caso, la defensa la ha realizado por:

1. No perder la legitimidad sobre los territorios q hoy no domina.
2. Evitar que se haga limpieza "étnica".
3. Entrar en la UE, que es el motivo por el q empezó Maidan.

La OTAN no te da ningún privilegio, la UE si optas por el estilo polaco o rumano, sí.


----------



## ferrys (11 Mar 2022)

volador dijo:


> Nooooo, que va, solo un poco la chapa
> 
> Lo que hay que oir.



Tu debes ser tonto del culo joder. Ahora una mierdecilla de un calibre mierda destroza un blindado. Van a vender los Apache que ya no sirven. Ahora nos dirás que eres militar.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## alnitak (11 Mar 2022)

el ejercito sovietico esta ya esparcido

jajajaj

| AHORA - GUERRA UCRANIA-RUSIA: Nuevas imágenes satelitales tomadas el jueves muestran que el convoy militar ruso que estaba al noroeste de Kiev y se extendía por más de 40 millas (64 km) se ha "dispersado y redesplegado en gran medida", según Maxar Technologies.


se estan insertando en toda ucrania

la guerra esta ganada


----------



## volador (11 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Tu debes ser tonto del culo joder. Ahora una mierdecilla de un calibre mierda destroza un blindado. Van a vender los Apache que ya no sirven. Ahora nos dirás que eres militar.



Otro más al ignore


----------



## golden graham (11 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Mariupol sentenciada. Parece que han roto el frente norte.



bueno pues ya esta todo el donbas


----------



## McNulty (11 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Nadie en su sano juicio piensa que Rusia puede perder la guerra. La cuestión en toda guerra siempre es el coste. Y el coste de esta es ya mucho mayor de lo que pensaban pagar. Para Putin el coste es probablemente su propio régimen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno en el foro hay bastante gente que está convencida de que Rusia la está perdiendo....

El Donbass aún no lo han conquistado, falta aún. Tu crees que Putin quiere anexionarse toda ucrania?. Me da que no, se limita a lo que dices, una afirmación nacionalista y de fuerza rusa ante el mundo, y como mucho puede que tenga intención de anexionarse el este de ucrania, pero no todo el país. Eso es una locura y diplomáticamente no me encaja. 

Un títere ruso creo que tampoco, pondrán a un títere que sea neutral a ambos bandos. O incluso zelensky puede interpretar ese papel, y quedar como el héroe de occidente que paró a Putin y le hizo ''retirarse''.


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 978588



Buena limpieza étnica están montando los turcochinos...


----------



## Fígaro (11 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el enlace, Zhukov.
> 
> Resulta curioso que Jeffrey Sachs piense lo mismo que varios foreros, entre ellos un servidor. Las sanciones suelen producir el efecto contrario al deseado; fortalecen al gobierno, la ciudadanía hace piña, aumenta el fervor patriótico, etc. Algunos famosetes rusos que se han posicionado en contra de la intervención rusa están sufriendo un boicot por parte de la población, hasta el punto de que más de uno se ha ido del país. Las carreras de los Ivan Urgant, Maxim Galkin o Valery Meladze están ahora mismo en entredicho, por no decir acabadas.
> 
> En comparación, otros "expertos" se llenan la boca con lo contrario, que Rusia se va a hundir. Lo cual me hace ver que, o bien está sueldo y les ordenan escribir esa clase de juicios, o bien son unos necios que viven al margen de la realidad.



Buena suerte yendo contra el mundo en este mundo globalizado...
Chavales, que ya no podéis tener a la gente alienada con la TASS y el Pravda como única fuente de conexión con el Universo...
Ya os daréis cuenta, ya.


----------



## piru (11 Mar 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Unas paginas atras hay un video filmando la reproduccion del video en la pantalla de un movil. Deben ir acojonaos con que no les pillen colgando cosas asi por internes...
> 
> 3 Vehiculos de policia que parecen como los que llevaria aqui la policia local de un pueblo, le vienen por detras, le cortan el paso, se le acercan, abren las puertas, el que abre la puerta se lleva un tiro del del SBU, otro "urbano" se asoma a la puerta por la que ha salido el disparo y parece que se lleva otro disparo  y al final se lian a dispararle al coche sin asomarse y ya se ve que se lo han cargado.
> 
> ...



Ukras matándose entre ellos. Están a sí desde el primer día. Pero no problemo: Los muertos son todos rusos infiltrados.


----------



## Trajanillo (11 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Desesperado...la cabeza de Putin depende de que el chavo del 8 le de una salida no muy vergonzante...ajedrez.



Me recuerdas cuando escribes a otro forero, estoy por apostar que eres un multi de Zparo reincidente...


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Hipótesis:
> Pacto previo bajo mano USA-Rusia.
> 
> USA está luchando contra China por la hegemonía mundial, desgastándose continuamente y perdiendo influencia en la esfera asiática.
> ...



Como hipótesis, todo vale y puede ser más o menos plausible. Pero el hecho es que la ruptura impuesta por los USA de relaciones entre Europa y Rusia impide que ambas se unan, que eso sí que sería un contrapoder importante respecto a China y era el camino en el se iba entrando con el mercado de materias primas. Sospecho que las cosas no tienen tanto intrígulis. Un departamento de estado y un pentágono anclado en los años 60 del siglo XX. Los viejos tiempos de la guerra fría, de la genuina, la de "Rusia contra Occidente". Mi hipótesis es que esa panda de carcamales desfasados y decrépitos no dan para más. Trump fue un soplo de siglo XXI en la política norteamericana. A pesar de las apariencias. Una vez fuera de combate, volvemos a lo de siempre. Y van 80 años.


----------



## tomasjos (11 Mar 2022)

A


ATARAXIO dijo:


> Bueno, es el eterno dilema entre Hayek ( ahorrador ) y Keynes ( derrochador , que cuando se le acaba lo que ha pillado pone los ojos en donde hay más )
> 
> El instinto ahorrador no sirve para nada si no se invierte, de la misma manera que nuestros antepasados pasaban hambre en invierno y no se comían las semillas para la simiente , pero tenían una finalidad . Ahorrar por la manía psicótica de no gastar es un error en la vida .
> 
> ...



Ataraxio, desde el momento en que descalifica a Keynes a priori y gratuitamente para poner el debate en sus términos y colocar a la otra parte a la defensiva, como lo hace en el primer párrafo del texto, está claro que no podemos hacer un debate sereno y objetivo. 

Lo siento, pero eso del "gen rojo" es falso, como lo de las mujeres impregnadas por el primer hombre con el que se acuestan.

Se lo dije en el hilo del coronavirus y se lo digo en este. Las afirmaciones como las que usted hace llevando el mochuelo a su Olivia flaco favor hacen a los que mantienen posiciones críticas frente a los mantras oficiales sobre el coronavirus y las vacunas y ahora sobre el tema de Rusia


----------



## Xan Solo (11 Mar 2022)

En el blog de @Zhukov, Guerra en Ucrania el ilustre forero comenta que el proceso "político" ni siquiera ha comenzado. Me gustaría creer que alguien se ha planteado que debe existir un "proceso político".

Otra cosa es que los soldados capturados se les deje volver a casa, desarmados, bajo palabra... ¿estamos de broma? Eso no es posible. (Y, si lo hacen, serían unos naive de cojones los rusos).

Las noticias de llamamientos a combatientes extranjeros para que vengan a partirse la cara a Ucrania me parecen una irresponsabilidad rusa. O lo hacen para acojonar a Occidente, o es que se están planteando una guerra larga de desgaste ad aeternum...

En otro orden de cosas, he empezado a escuchar por la calle cosas que rompen la machacona dinámica de histeria paroxística antirrusa. Cosas como que el precio de la energía ya había subido antes, y ahora le echaban la culpa a Putin... cosas como que "a ver si el presidente éste se muere de una vez para que la gente pueda vivir, aunque sea bajo la bota rusa"... cosas como "Putin va a tener culpa hasta de lo de la crisis del Dépor" (textual, esta mañana).

Cuando se pasan de vueltas con la propaganda, generan un efecto rebote bastante incontrolado e incontrolable. Por suerte para Pedro Sánchez, no hay nadie al otro lado, porque si no...


----------



## Fígaro (11 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Bueno en el foro hay bastante gente que está convencida de que Rusia la está perdiendo....
> 
> El Donbass aún no lo han conquistado, falta aún. Tu crees que Putin quiere anexionarse toda ucrania?. Me da que no, se limita a lo que dices, una afirmación nacionalista y de fuerza rusa ante el mundo, y como mucho puede que tenga intención de anexionarse el este de ucrania, pero no todo el país. Eso es una locura y diplomáticamente no me encaja.
> 
> Un títere ruso creo que tampoco, pondrán a un títere que sea neutral a ambos bandos. O incluso zelensky puede interpretar ese papel, y quedar como el héroe de occidente que paró a Putin y le hizo ''retirarse''.



Jojojo os va a ir de lujo con Zelenski de mártir, el Orbe va a convertir Ucrania en un Eldorado, justo lo que más le puede joder a los rusos.

Los ucranianos VAN A CAGAR ORO a partir de ahora, menudos celos van a pillar los rusos.

Y si eliminan a Zelenski, doble ración de martirologio.

Ajedrez y tal.


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (11 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> el ejercito sovietico esta ya esparcido
> 
> jajajaj
> 
> ...



Mientras suena esto


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Cambio Dolar Rublo (Cambio Dólar Rublo ruso hoy | Cotización USD/RUB - Investing.com)
> 
> 24/02/2022: 1 Dolar 82 rublos
> 07/03/2022 (pico): 1 Dolar 153 rublos.
> ...



Los especulatas se están poniendo las botas. Un porcentaje importante de las variaciones que vemos, en el rublo y en el petróleo y todo lo demás, se debe exclusivamente a su actividad.


----------



## golden graham (11 Mar 2022)

creo que los labs son la clave que ha hecho que dejen que Zelenski firme el acuerdo de rendicion


----------



## Cosmopolita (11 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> LIBERANDO A LOS HERMANOS ESLAVOS.
> 
> PUTIN, ÚLTIMO BASTIÓN DE OCCIDENTE.



¿Cómo va a ser Putin el bastión del occidente cuando Rusia no es occidente?

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## midelburgo (11 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Cuántas veces se os va a repetir Zelenski NO va a negociar NADA, es una marioneta puesta por la OTAN, quién cojones entra en guerra por entrar en la OTAN? La guerra va a ser TOTAL, su estrategia son los civiles, lo que les dure los escudos humanos y los bombardeos a hospitales o sea todavía queda tiempo, esto solo acaba de empezar.



El problema ya no es ese. Cada vez hay menos estructura de mando por encima de batallon. Lo que Zelenski acuerde, luego se puede o no admitir. Estan ejecutando a los negociadores ucranianos mas abiertos al acuerdo. El propio Zelenski puede ser uno de ellos. Y lo sabe.


----------



## morpheus2010 (11 Mar 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> El objetivo prioritario de Rusia en la guerra no es hacerse con el Donbass. Ese es un objetivo muy en segundo plano, aunque Putin lo ponga en primer plano porque sabe que el ruso medio va a entender mejor esa justificación de la guerra: defender a la población rusa del Donbass de los ukros neonazis de extrema derecha rusófobos que la llevan masacrando desde el golpe de estado contra Yanukovich.



Dudo mucho que a Putin le importe algo la vida de esos rusos, a los cuáles está masacrando cada día en diferentes ciudades, porque las bombas caen para todos igual.
El objetivo prioritario de Rusia era llegar a Kiev y deponer el gobierno para desde ahí imponer en unas negociaciones de paz sus acuerdos maximalistas.
Por eso me sorprendió el otro día la relación de puntos para cesar la guerra, teniendo en cuenta que son peticiones de partida, no explican la salvajada que ha hecho tanto a Ucrania como a su propio país.


----------



## maromo (11 Mar 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Vaya zasca el de bajar el precio de las acciones


----------



## Murmurator (11 Mar 2022)

Voluntarios africanos ofreciéndose a luchar por Rusia en Ucrania.
Ver para creer


----------



## orcblin (11 Mar 2022)

a estas alturas , putin entiendo que pedirá
crimea y esa crimea llega hasta el agua y unión por carretera hasta el dombas.
que toda la reconstrucción de urcrania la hagan empresas rusas y lo financie el FMI
fin de todas las sanciones de antes de la guerra
y desnazificación que se hará si o sí, pero los medios ocidentales ocultarán esas muertes.
y de vicepresidente alguen controlado por el kremlin.
y que no pida otras cosas.. porque si se llega a este acuerdo es que rusia tiene para joder a USA... será interesante esa reunión en la ONU a petición de china sobre eos laboratorios financiados por USA...


----------



## workforfood (11 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el enlace, Zhukov.
> 
> Resulta curioso que Jeffrey Sachs piense lo mismo que varios foreros, entre ellos un servidor. Las sanciones suelen producir el efecto contrario al deseado; fortalecen al gobierno, la ciudadanía hace piña, aumenta el fervor patriótico, etc. Algunos famosetes rusos que se han posicionado en contra de la intervención rusa están sufriendo un boicot por parte de la población, hasta el punto de que más de uno se ha ido del país. Las carreras de los Ivan Urgant, Maxim Galkin o Valery Meladze están ahora mismo en entredicho, por no decir acabadas.
> 
> En comparación, otros "expertos" se llenan la boca con lo contrario, que Rusia se va a hundir. Lo cual me hace ver que, o bien está sueldo y les ordenan escribir esa clase de juicios, o bien son unos necios que viven al margen de la realidad.



Rusia es un país Continental, lleno de materias primas y Universidades, pueden fabricar de todo. Lo de las sanciones hay que cogerlas con pinzas porque el gas Ruso sigue yendo a Alemania como si nada. Si las sanciones no les ha afectado mucho a Irán ni a Venezuela ni a Cuba que llevan con un bloqueo económico de 50 años pues a Rusia como no sea comprar Mercedes...


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Mar 2022)

El covic salió de uno de los laboratorios esos de Ucrania...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Mar 2022)

*US Has CONFIRMED BioLabs In Ukraine, Russia And China Claim US Is Funding Bio Weapons Research*
​


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Mariupol sentenciada. Parece que han roto el frente norte.



Esperemos que el lunes este liberada toda la ciudad !!!.


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¿Cómo va a ser Putin el bastión del occidente cuando Rusia no es occidente?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Correcto. Dígaselo a las concubinas de Putin y a sus ensoñaciones sobre Rusia como última reserva espiritual de Occidente.


----------



## Cosmopolita (11 Mar 2022)

Mi profesor de historia de Rusia (historia de las relaciones diplomáticas entre Rusia y Polonia desde el medievo hasta siglo XVIII) ha devuelto todas las medallas que le dio el estado ruso por su trabajo de historiador. Nada menos que 44 años de trabajo científico. Se las devolvió al embajador de Rusia en Polonia en un correo y con una carta oficial en la que además, renuncia ser miembro de las asociaciones científicas de la Federación Rusa.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

La Fiscalía General de la Federación Rusa solicitó que se reconozca a Meta como organización extremista


----------



## midelburgo (11 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Hipótesis:
> Pacto previo bajo mano USA-Rusia.
> 
> USA está luchando contra China por la hegemonía mundial, desgastándose continuamente y perdiendo influencia en la esfera asiática.
> ...



Esto ya es la trama detras de la trama. Todos damos por supuesto que USA sale ganando con el pifostio montado, pero al mismo tiempo si China se refuerza, como parece estar ocurriendo, lo unico que se hace es pasar de 4 superpotencias a 2.

Lo peor que podria hacer China ahora es meterse en Taiwan.

Empiezo a ver una similitud con la SGM, cuando una vez montado el lio en Europa, Japon penso que era el momento de liarla en Asia. Tampoco es que pudieran hacer otra cosa porque despues vendrian a por ellos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## ferrys (11 Mar 2022)

Ordago a grande


----------



## Expected (11 Mar 2022)

Murmurator dijo:


> Voluntarios africanos ofreciéndose a luchar por Rusia en Ucrania.
> Ver para creer



Estos infraseres me han dicho que son muy respetuosos con las mujeres. Que las consideran iguales que los demás.....cerdos de la piara. Pobre ucraniana a la que le pille uno de estos australopitecus.


----------



## McNulty (11 Mar 2022)

Ya ves, con este tema les han pillado con el carrito del helado a los yankees. Muy patético el portavoz del pentágono cuando le preguntó un periodista por esto, diciendo ''que no hay laboratorios de los USA en ucrania y puuuuuuuunto''.


----------



## pemebe (11 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Entrevista en El Independiente al general español retirado Pedro Pitarch. Por cierto que confunde a Aníbal con Atila, quiero pensar que es cosa del plumilla porque si no apaga y vámonos.
> 
> _Pedro Pitarch sabe de lo que habla. El teniente general retirado del Ejército de Tierra español fue jefe de la división de Logística del Estado Mayor del Mando Supremo de la OTAN en Mons (Bélgica) y observa hoy con interés e inquietud lo que sucede en territorio ucraniano. «No creo que la estrategia rusa sea bombardear Kiev como hicieron en las ciudades sirias pero en Mariúpol no lo descarto», advierte uno de los principales expertos castrenses españoles en una entrevista con El Independiente.
> 
> ...



Por fin una entrevista decente (Lo de Atila si que parece un error del plumilla). Como cambia la cosa cuando hablan con gente que sabe (sean militares retirados o expertos nucleares.


----------



## JAG63 (11 Mar 2022)

Situation Map Update - Battle for #Mariupol - Estimated Front Lines (1000h)


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Mi profesor de historia de Rusia (historia de las relaciones diplomáticas entre Rusia y Polonia desde el medievo hasta siglo XVIII) ha devuelto todas las medallas que le dio el estado ruso por su trabajo de historiador. Nada menos que 44 años de trabajo científico. Se las devolvió al embajador de Rusia en Polonia en un correo y con una carta oficial en la que además, renuncia ser miembro de las asociaciones científicas de la Federación Rusa.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Dile a tu profesor de mi parte que es un gilipollas integral. Así, sin argumentos, no los necesita, se le harían bola.


----------



## elCañonero (11 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Mi profesor de historia de Rusia (historia de las relaciones diplomáticas entre Rusia y Polonia desde el medievo hasta siglo XVIII) ha devuelto todas las medallas que le dio el estado ruso por su trabajo de historiador. Nada menos que 44 años de trabajo científico. Se las devolvió al embajador de Rusia en Polonia en un correo y con una carta oficial en la que además, renuncia ser miembro de las asociaciones científicas de la Federación Rusa.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Qur devuelva la generosa paguita cobrada durante esos 44 años porque eso para mí no es un trabajo ni es na


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## workforfood (11 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Mi profesor de historia de Rusia (historia de las relaciones diplomáticas entre Rusia y Polonia desde el medievo hasta siglo XVIII) ha devuelto todas las medallas que le dio el estado ruso por su trabajo de historiador. Nada menos que 44 años de trabajo científico. Se las devolvió al embajador de Rusia en Polonia en un correo y con una carta oficial en la que además, renuncia ser miembro de las asociaciones científicas de la Federación Rusa.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk




Polonia existe por la Unión soviética, sino es por la URSS, Polonia ahora sería territorio Alemán por entero y los Polacos o esclavos o en campos de concentración. en Polonia hay mucho proruso saben que existen como nación por ellos y no les gusta que se hable mal de los rusos. Ya no os acordáis de como los alemanes dejaron Varsovia aplanada hasta el suelo. Tenéis una diarrea mental algunos polacos de cuidado. Si no es por Rusia no existiriáis LITERALMENTE.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Xan Solo (11 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Mi profesor de historia de Rusia (historia de las relaciones diplomáticas entre Rusia y Polonia desde el medievo hasta siglo XVIII) ha devuelto todas las medallas que le dio el estado ruso por su trabajo de historiador. Nada menos que 44 años de trabajo científico. Se las devolvió al embajador de Rusia en Polonia en un correo y con una carta oficial en la que además, renuncia ser miembro de las asociaciones científicas de la Federación Rusa.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Ah! Eso es ya un punto de inflexión ENOOOORMEEEE!!!

Que paren rotativas. Putin, estás perdido!!!!

EDITO:Bueno, eso, y lo de que la Botín ha bajado la calefa en su casa. ¡Joder, la que está liando Putin!


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¿Cómo va a ser Putin el bastión del occidente cuando Rusia no es occidente?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Hasta los montes Urales, todo es occidente y en no muchos años europa llegara a Vladivostok !!!.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## vladimirovich (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> La ciudad de Volnovakha está bajo el control de la RPD
> 
> “Un grupo de tropas de la República Popular de Donetsk liberó la ciudad de Volnovakha. Los asentamientos de Olginka, Velika-Anadol y Zeleny Gai también fueron ocupados. El avance del grupo en profundidad fue de hasta 6 kilómetros ”, dijo el representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, el general de división Igor Konashenkov.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 978557



Patetico, ahora le llamais ciudad al villorio ese.

Dais mucha pena, llevais una semana cada dia anunciando la increible conquista de lo mismo.

Mañana la noticia sera: El ejercito ruso conquista la megalopolis de Volnovakha..ciudades menores como Kiev, Kharkov y Odessa se posponen para la fase 67 de Z.


----------



## Mabuse (11 Mar 2022)

Murmurator dijo:


> Voluntarios africanos ofreciéndose a luchar por Rusia en Ucrania.
> Ver para creer



Esa gente ha visto cosas que a los chechenos les darían pesadillas. No sé si es buena idea que vayan allí.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Los ucranianos comenzaron a vender armas que las autoridades les entregaron en las calles.

En Kiev, solo en los primeros días, se entregaron alrededor de 30 mil armas pequeñas pero no todos estaban interesados en conservarlas o usarlas. Algunos ucranianos decidieron ganar dinero extra durante este tiempo turbulento y revender pistolas por 3,5 mil y 5 mil hryvnias.


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Mi profesor de historia de Rusia (historia de las relaciones diplomáticas entre Rusia y Polonia desde el medievo hasta siglo XVIII) ha devuelto todas las medallas que le dio el estado ruso por su trabajo de historiador. Nada menos que 44 años de trabajo científico. Se las devolvió al embajador de Rusia en Polonia en un correo y con una carta oficial en la que además, renuncia ser miembro de las asociaciones científicas de la Federación Rusa.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Los polacos erais germanofobos furibundos, ahora los amais...

PD- El paso del tiempo hace milagros !!!.


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> En otro orden de cosas, he empezado a escuchar por la calle cosas que rompen la machacona dinámica de histeria paroxística antirrusa. Cosas como que el precio de la energía ya había subido antes, y ahora le echaban la culpa a Putin... cosas como que "a ver si el presidente éste se muere de una vez para que la gente pueda vivir, aunque sea bajo la bota rusa"... cosas como "Putin va a tener culpa hasta de lo de la crisis del Dépor" (textual, esta mañana).



Tiene tanta afición a mentir el monigote fraudulento ese que nos "preside" que al final se ha ido relajando y ya no sabe medir. La peña como masa está adocenada, vale, fundamentalmente porque la información pertinente no fluye, pero individualmente nadie puede dejar de arquear el cejo cuando te llegan cosas de ese calibre.


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Mar 2022)

Deberías sacar la cabeza del cubo de basura en el que la tienes metida...


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Tu debes ser tonto del culo joder. Ahora una mierdecilla de un calibre mierda destroza un blindado. Van a vender los Apache que ya no sirven. Ahora nos dirás que eres militar.



Los proyectiles contracarro atraviesan el blindaje como un soplete abrasando todo lo que hay en el interior. Si para ma´s inri alcanzan la munición del blindado...........
Incluso algunos fusiles de francotirador tienen municion contracarro


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (11 Mar 2022)

Volodin: La Duma del Estado está iniciando una investigación parlamentaria sobre los laboratorios biológicos estadounidenses en Ucrania, la información recibida debe ser presentada a la comunidad mundial.

El presidente de la Duma de Estado señaló que el subsecretario de Estado de EE. UU., Nuland, como parte de una investigación parlamentaria, tendría que llegar a la Federación Rusa y explicar la situación de los laboratorios biológicos en Ucrania


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Terrible la situación del metro en Jarkov. Se usa como refugio y muestra imágenes muy duras de civiles huyendo de los combates.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (11 Mar 2022)

La Fiscalía General de la Federación Rusa pide reconocer a Meta como una organización extremista, con todas las consecuencias consiguientes. Un detalle importante: WhatsApp también es propiedad de Meta. Hasta el momento, la Fiscalía pide bloquear el acceso solo a Instagram (Facebook ya fue bloqueado en la Federación Rusa)


----------



## paconan (11 Mar 2022)

*China flexibiliza el control para permitir que el rublo caiga más rápido frente al yuan*
China está flexibilizando los controles de tipo de cambio del gobierno para permitir que el valor del rublo ruso caiga más rápido frente al yuan chino en un movimiento que ayudaría a aislar a Beijing de las sanciones económicas a Moscú.

China está flexibilizando los controles de tipo de cambio del gobierno para permitir que el valor del rublo ruso caiga más rápido frente al yuan chino para ayudar a aislar a Beijing de las sanciones económicas a Moscú.

El margen por el cual se permite que el rublo fluctúe frente al yuan en el comercio diario controlado por el estado se duplicará hasta un 10% por encima o por debajo del precio de apertura del día a partir del viernes, anunció el Sistema de Comercio de Divisas de China .

El rublo ha perdido alrededor del 40% de su valor desde que los gobiernos occidentales cortaron a algunos bancos rusos del sistema de pago internacional SWIFT en represalia por el ataque del 24 de febrero del presidente Vladimir Putin contra Ucrania. Al banco central de Rusia se le impidió utilizar sus reservas de moneda extranjera para defender el tipo de cambio.

China ha evitado unirse a otros gobiernos para criticar el ataque de Putin y ha criticado las sanciones occidentales. Las empresas chinas no dan señales de unirse a sus contrapartes occidentales para retirarse de Rusia, pero los economistas dicen que es probable que intenten aprovechar la presión sobre Moscú para tratar de lograr mejores acuerdos.

Mantener el tipo de cambio estable requeriría que el banco central de China subvencione a los compradores rusos de productos chinos dándoles más yuanes por sus rublos de lo que las fuerzas del mercado dicen que vale la moneda de Moscú.

El último cambio permitiría que los tipos de cambio chinos se mantuvieran al día con las abruptas fluctuaciones diarias del rublo.









China eases control to let ruble fall faster against yuan


China is easing government exchange rate controls to let the Russian ruble fall faster in value against the Chinese yuan in a move that would help to insulate Beijing from economic sanctions on Moscow




abcnews.go.com


----------



## workforfood (11 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los polacos erais germanofobos furibundos, ahora los amais...
> 
> PD- El paso del tiempo hace milagros !!!.



No te creas hay polacos que no quieren oír una palabra mal de Rusia. Estos que hablan tan mal de Rusia es porque trabajan en alguna empresa Europea deslocalizada son muertos de hambre trabajando por cacahuetes para Occidente. Imagina que pasaría si Ucrania acaba en la UE la mayoría de esas empresas en Polonia se irían a Ucrania y las subvenciones de dinero.


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Bueno en el foro hay bastante gente que está convencida de que Rusia la está perdiendo....
> 
> El Donbass aún no lo han conquistado, falta aún. Tu crees que Putin quiere anexionarse toda ucrania?. Me da que no, se limita a lo que dices, una afirmación nacionalista y de fuerza rusa ante el mundo, y como mucho puede que tenga intención de anexionarse el este de ucrania, pero no todo el país. Eso es una locura y diplomáticamente no me encaja.
> 
> Un títere ruso creo que tampoco, pondrán a un títere que sea neutral a ambos bandos. O incluso zelensky puede interpretar ese papel, y quedar como el héroe de occidente que paró a Putin y le hizo ''retirarse''.



Si tienen a Yanukovich en Rusia bien cuidado es por algo... Otra cosa es que las circunstancias hagan al final imposible que sostengan un gobierno títere. Pero el objetivo inicial era convertir a Ucrania en una entidad vasalla de Moscú, como tienen muchas otras...


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Mar 2022)

*
La devastación de Europa en la segunda guerra mundial es algo muy difícil de entender .*
Que la parte civilizada del planeta se enfrentase hasta casi la aniquilación mientras que ninguna bomba cayó en Estados Unidos da una buena pista.
*
Pearl Harbor* que en el imaginario popular es el casus belli para atacar Japón , realmente fueron 8 barcos destartalados que además se repararon y se unieron a los miles de barcos de guerra que se construyeron después para destruir a " los estados unidos de Europa que estaba construyendo Hitler " y los " estados unidos de Asia que estaba construyendo Japón " . Los japoneses sabían que los americanos los iban a atacar pero estos tenían que construir ante el mundo una disculpa . 

Estoy seguro que Ucrania es el cebo a los países europeos para que entren en guerra como lo fue Pearl Harbor. La propaganda belicista en las televisiones criminales propiedad de los enemigos así lo confirma . Borrell y todos los demás son sicarios que o son conscientes de su traición o los han convencido con argumentos tan simplones como que " Ucrania " es el niño débil del patio del cole al que el matón le está dando una paliza y hay que ir a ayudarle. 

*Nadie quiere que exista Europa .* China tiene de sobra con 2.000 millones de consumidores chinos y países periféricos , además el desarrollo de los países africanos e India que son 3.000 millones de habitantes . Los indigenistas sudamericanos nos odian y nos culpan de la destrucción de su civilización y exterminio.
Los Árabes nos ven como degenerados y necesitan Europa para expandir su civilización y su religión ( según ellos la religión verdadera y para ellos es un deber evangelizar a los herejes ) Alá recompensará con la vida eterna en el paraíso a los dirigentes que lo consigan ( que para eso les ha hecho multimillonarios ) No es broma ! es su percepción de la realidad . La destrucción de Al Ándalus y el imperio otomano , las cruzadas y las constantes guerras a lo largo de los siglos están presentes.

Los llamados Estados Unidos e Inglaterra no son tal, son " blackrock " y otras corporaciones supranacionales lideradas por judíos , a veces consiguen apoderarse del ejército más poderoso de la historia de la humanidad para sus fines de expolio y saqueo de otras naciones . Si son los enemigos de Trump y la mayoría de los americanos votó a Trump, lógicamente señalar a esa sociedad como culpable de las guerras no es acertado.

Los judíos odian a los cristianos y viceversa . Si fuese cierto que Alemania culpaba a los judíos de sus desastres , al final ganaron ellos que son los que obviamente están gobernando ahora a través de testaferros llámense socialdemócratas , masones , feministas, o lo que sea .

Hay una pinza de enemigos que buscan el genocidio europeo y su limpieza étnica ( como todo el mundo sabe y lo estamos viendo delante de nuestros ojos )









Larry Fink, el caudillo de la economía mundial que dirige desde las sombras


Todos hemos escuchado hablar de George Soros, Bill Gates, la Familia Rothschild, los Rockefeller etc., es decir, de los empresarios más poderosos e influyentes del planeta. Pero hay un nombre que no se menciona tan a menudo, siendo en realidad un auténtico desconocido para el público en general...




www.eulixe.com


----------



## Charidemo (11 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Bueno, es el eterno dilema entre Hayek ( ahorrador ) y Keynes ( derrochador , que cuando se le acaba lo que ha pillado pone los ojos en donde hay más )
> 
> El instinto ahorrador no sirve para nada si no se invierte, de la misma manera que nuestros antepasados pasaban hambre en invierno y no se comían las semillas para la simiente , pero tenían una finalidad . Ahorrar por la manía psicótica de no gastar es un error en la vida .
> 
> ...



Disculpa pero eso no funciona así.


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (11 Mar 2022)

ES LA LUCHA CONTRA EL NWO en vivo y en directo

Con quién vas con el equipo A?


----------



## Albion (11 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Hasta los montes Urales, todo es occidente y en no muchos años europa llegara a Vladivostok !!!.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 978606



Ojalá hubiera ocurrido eso pero no han querido que pasara y después de todo esta guerra no sé si llegará a ocurrir. Una Rusia unida a Europa sería algo natural pero esa pequeña isla que tenemos cruzando el Canal de la Mancha y sus primos del otro lado del Atlántico siempre ha conspirado de una manera u otra para que no existiera un poder continental que le pudiera hacer sombra.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Los ucranianos comenzaron a vender armas que las autoridades les entregaron en las calles.
> 
> En Kiev, solo en los primeros días, se entregaron alrededor de 30 mil armas pequeñas pero no todos estaban interesados en conservarlas o usarlas. Algunos ucranianos decidieron ganar dinero extra durante este tiempo turbulento y revender pistolas por 3,5 mil y 5 mil hryvnias.



En la web profunda ya se vende de todo, empaquetado el regalo y todo, con un surtido muy variado pagado con los impuestos de los Ciudadanos de la OTAN. Son peores que los gitanos…


----------



## ferrys (11 Mar 2022)

Este tiene que ser algún burbujo satanista de los que últimamente nos entretienen.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (11 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¿Cómo va a ser Putin el bastión del occidente cuando Rusia no es occidente?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Cosmopolita, te presento a Occidente.
Occidente, te presento a Cosmopolita.


----------



## paconan (11 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Esa gente ha visto cosas que a los chechenos les darían pesadillas. No sé si es buena idea que vayan allí.



Esos no han visto la nieve ni conocen el frio ,como responderán a -10º?
No es su habitat natural


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

En sus delirios propagandísticos la oficina de Zelensky anuncia que Rusia enviará 16,000 excombatientes del Isis a Ucrania


----------



## Fígaro (11 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Rusia es un país Continental, lleno de materias primas y Universidades, pueden fabricar de todo. Lo de las sanciones hay que cogerlas con pinzas porque el gas Ruso sigue yendo a Alemania como si nada. Si las sanciones no les ha afectado mucho a Irán ni a Venezuela ni a Cuba que llevan con un bloqueo económico de 50 años pues a Rusia como no sea comprar Mercedes...



Jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja

Irán, Venezuela y Cuba están de lujo, claro que sí, dile a un moscovita que va a acabar como un habanero, seguro que aplaude con las orejas, y los Mercedes, que se los metan los capitalistas por el culo.

Y el que defecó el comentario escribe en inglés y seguro que mamá le tiene bien cuidado con las inmorales veleidades occidentales...


----------



## Albion (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> En sus delirios propagandísticos la oficina de Zelensky anuncia que Rusia enviará 16,000 excombatientes del Isis a Ucrania
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 978621



Espera que Antonia 3 lo arregla en su informativo de las 15:00 horas. Bueno, quizás no.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> En sus delirios propagandísticos la oficina de Zelensky anuncia que Rusia enviará 16,000 excombatientes del Isis a Ucrania
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 978621



Si llegan 16000 del Isis será para apoyar al bando de la OTAN…


----------



## Zepequenhô (11 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En la web profunda ya se vende de todo, empaquetado el regalo y todo, con un surtido muy variado pagado con los impuestos de los Ciudadanos de la OTAN. Son peores que los gitanos…



¿Y qué haríamos cualquiera de nosotros en su lugar? 

Exactamente lo mismo. ¿O realmente pensamos que duraríamos algo más de 30 segundos con un AK frente a una columna de soldados profesionales?


----------



## coscorron (11 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Se ha puesto de moda en los medios, debe ser una directriz del gobierno, decir que España puede salir reforzada de esta guerra convirtiéndose en un "HUB DE ENERGIA", como mola y que bien queda poner la la palabra "HUB" en todo, da otro empaque, es como cuando a finales de los noventa hablábamos de "clúster".



Así es ... Pero pasado mañana llega la factura de gas y luego hay que llenar el depósito .. Creo que además el pánico en los supermercado ya ha empezado.




Esto es antes de que Rusia decidiera que no va a exportar nada de nada al menos este año así que os podéis imaginar lo que ha pasado después ...


----------



## LostSouls (11 Mar 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Por el hilo pasan demasiados comepollas bien empapados en bazofia Netflixera , donde los ejércitos occidentales salen guapísimas y con toda la tecnología Aliexpress dernier cri, y los rusos son los amos de la chatarra y los Niva Lada estilo PACO.
> 
> Según ellos, en cuanto el ejército de argamboys entre en escena, los rusos van a tener que rendir Moscú y el culo de Putin para juzgarlo delante de la CPI... para estos subnormales profundos tengo una sorpresa:
> 
> ...



Por temas que no vienen al caso, tengo testimonios de un militar de marina que ha estado en maniobras en el báltico con una de las fragatas españolas. Cuenta que los ruskis son los amos del espectro electromagnético y que les hackean los gps como quieren. Hacen spoofing y "despistan" a los barcos y aviones haciéndoles creer que están en otras coordenadas, con lo cual han de recurrir a otros sistemas de navegación más arcaicos, se han visto obligados a volver a lo "antiguo".
De hecho me sonaba que una noticia explicaba como durante una visita diplomática se hizo creer a los sistemas gps que el avión de Putin estaba en otro punto muy diferente al real, esto no recuerdo si fue con Putin o con el otro diplomático. Igual a alguien le suena la noticia. Buenos troles los putinianos.


----------



## workforfood (11 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja
> 
> Irán, Venezuela y Cuba están de lujo, claro que sí, dile a un moscovita que va a acabar como un habanero, seguro que aplaude con las orejas, y los Mercedes, que se los metan los capitalistas por el culo.
> 
> Y el que defecó el comentario escribe en inglés y seguro que mamá le tiene bien cuidado con las inmorales veleidades occidentales...




Mercedes que deja de vender Alemania, no Rusia. Pero cosas que importan las puede fabricar todas, ya han dicho que las patentes Europeas se han acabado. Es lo que pasó con el anterior embargo Rusia ni le afectó, las naranjas que compraba de España las compra de otro lado y se acabó, el perjudicado el empresario Español.


----------



## midelburgo (11 Mar 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> a estas alturas , putin entiendo que pedirá
> crimea y esa crimea llega hasta el agua y unión por carretera hasta el dombas.
> que toda la reconstrucción de urcrania la hagan empresas rusas y lo financie el FMI
> fin de todas las sanciones de antes de la guerra
> ...



Pues es que ese es el problema para los ucranianos como insistan en seguir luchando. Ya no unir Crimea por carretera, sino la Transnitria esa pegada a Moldavia. Ademas si realmente se desplazan 10 minolles de ucranianos a Europa, les han hecho el trabajo. Es como los alemanes abandonando Prusia Oriental o los polacos largandose de Lvov y Vilna, que luego ya no hay ni que hacer limpieza etnica.


----------



## kenny220 (11 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Acaba de venir mi señora del super y me ha dicho que la peña está como loca comprando, azucar, pasta, legumbres, conservas, sal, aceite.
> El pueblo español es gilipollas perdido y pienso que muchos deberían pasar una guerra para que dejaran de comportarse como niñatos.



En el Carrefour express de Salamanca, hoy han repuesto garrafas de 5l de girasol a 12€, así que haberlo hay lo.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Mar 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> ¿Y qué haríamos cualquiera de nosotros en su lugar?
> 
> Exactamente lo mismo. ¿O realmente pensamos que duraríamos algo más de 30 segundos con un AK frente a una columna de soldados profesionales?



Pues si, efectivamente lo razonable es vender el material antes de que te pegues un tiro en el pie…


----------



## Charidemo (11 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Buena suerte yendo contra el mundo en este mundo globalizado...
> Chavales, que ya no podéis tener a la gente alienada con la TASS y el Pravda como única fuente de conexión con el Universo...
> Ya os daréis cuenta, ya.



Ese es el error. Europa y USA no es todo el mundo. Cada vez sube una opinión en los países no favorecidos por occidente que esto es un "Con Rusia habéis topado" hacia EU y USA. Al respecto la prensa internacional la puedes leer en Internet.


----------



## Zhukov (11 Mar 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Yo no digo lo contrario. Quizá ganen la guerra en 2 semanas, o quizá en 2 meses. La cuestión es que ese no era el plan.
> 
> Y el problema como ya he comentado más veces es: que alguien me diga cuales son los objetivos políticos que van a convertir esta "intervención especial" en un éxito.



Sencillamente, de perdidos al río, el Dniéper en este caso. Destruir Ucrania y recuperar el territorio perdido de la URSS. Putin puede pasar a la historia como el hombre que recuperó Kiev para Rusia.



> Pero aún ganando la guerra, digamos en 4 semanas, cuál es el objetivo político alcanzado? Vas a dejar un gobierno títere en Ucrania y una ocupación militar que lo mantenga? con los riesgos que supone y el coste económico?



Una vez destruido el ejército ucraniano no es necesaria ninguna fuerza de ocupación militar, todo es trabajo de policía. Represión y más represión. Fusilamientos a miles de nazis y palizas y cárcel a los que se manifiesten con el trapo azul y amarillo.

La solución definitiva sería deportar a toda la población de la Ucrania nazi a Siberia, pero lo pueden hacer más fácil, sencillamente enviar la fuerza al oeste, y esta vez sin restricciones de bombardeos ya que la población es hostil. Advertir a la población que si los ucranianos defienden las ciudades serán arrasadas, y darles la oportunidad de escapar. Dado el nivel de histeria y el miedo a los rusos esto provocaría un éxodo en masa de los ucranianos y limpiaría el territorio de población enemiga.

La mayoría de la población en Ucrania es una masa inerte y que va con la corriente. Si encima Rusia nacionaliza las empresas de los oligarcas y empieza a redistribuir la riqueza y mejorar las infraestructuras, se gana a la población. La gente está agotada y empobrecida, con tal de tener _borscht _y pan en la mesa pasa de política.

En cuanto al coste económico. Ucrania es una oportunidad. Reparar infraestructuras costará dinero pero es una inversión que producirá empleo y pronto beneficios. En una situación de guerra económica y ya descontado el daño de las sanciones, el control de las materias primas y la agricultura ucraniana refuerzan mucho la posición de Rusia. Además se producen efectos de sinergias al revivir la industria ucraniana y restablecer los lazos comerciales. Ucrania es un mercado y un proveedor para Rusia. El problema de Ucrania es que el país está arruinado por la deuda odiosa contraída con Occidente y porque los oligarcas roban todo lo que produce el país. Dejas de pagar la deuda, y te cargas a la casta oligarca y ya tienes la base para la prosperidad.



> Troceas Ucrania y te quedas la parte oriental mediante una ocupación permanente ya que Ucrania occidental estaría siempre reclamando esos territorios?



Ucrania va a ser destruida, y si por algún casual se deja sobrevivir un Banderastán al oeste, será bajo las condiciones de renuncia al territorio y neutralidad. Por supuesto, no las cumplirán y habrá que terminar con el problema con otra guerra. Pero a corto plazo permitir la supervivencia de la esquina nazi del Oeste facilita mucho la ocupación del resto.



> Si querías debilitar a la OTAN resulta que las has fortalecido.
> Si querías intimidar a la UE resulta que la has unido y encima están subiendo sus presupuesto militares.
> Si querías ser un actor más importante en el juego geopolítico te has debilitado.



Yo creo que esto deja claro la impotencia militar de la OTAN, y que se arme ya da igual, ¿van a invadir Rusia? Es un suicidio y lo saben. Ya veremos si no pierden también los países bálticos.

A corto plazo Rusia va a sufrir pérdidas económicas por las sanciones, pero a medio da el ímpetu para la reindustrialización y la autosuficiencia. Europa en cambio va a sufrir mucho más, ya estaba la economía tocada por la pandemia, y ahora vamos a por la decadencia irreversible de Europa. Sin energía ni materias primas de Rusia, Alemania no puede seguir siendo competitiva.


----------



## ferrys (11 Mar 2022)

Se cargan a Putin entonces. Pero como van a dejar vivito y coleando al ejercito ucraniano ahora que les tienen sitiados?. Las milicias no iban a aceptarlo de ninguna manera. 
Esto es imposible que se arregle por las buenas por que todos los pactos han sido rotos sistemáticamente. ¿En 10 años otra vez igual?. Esto es imposible.


----------



## kenny220 (11 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Mercedes que deja de vender Alemania, no Rusia. Pero cosas que importan las puede fabricar todas, ya han dicho que las patentes Europeas se han acabado. Es lo que pasó con el anterior embargo Rusia ni le afectó las naranjas que compraba de España las compra de otro lado y se acabó.



Y por eso jamás para la producción. Pueden fabricar Mercedes, pero no kamaz?


----------



## Mabuse (11 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Esos no han visto la nieve ni conocen el frio ,como responderán a -10º?
> No es su habitat natural



Encabonándose, como hacen todos los soldados en ultramar, encabronándose mucho.


----------



## [IΞI] (11 Mar 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Estos infraseres me han dicho que son muy respetuosos con las mujeres. Que las consideran iguales que los demás.....cerdos de la piara. Pobre ucraniana a la que le pille uno de estos australopitecus.



Hembrista y racista  pues muy bien, espero que seas mujera... así da un poco menos de vergüenza


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

(información no verificada) La defensa área ucra afirma haber derribado un misil de crucero


----------



## vladimirovich (11 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Lo que pasa en el Donbass que aún controlan los ukros, yo no lo entiendo (hay demasiado ruido de ambos bandos). No entiendo porque siguen los rusos enfrascados ahí, una de dos:
> 
> 1) Como dicen algunos foreros en la frontera de esas dos provincias está lo mejor del ejército ukro, con lo cual los rusos prefieren esperar a lanzar la ofensiva e ir conquistando otras zonas mientras les embolsan.
> 
> 2) O sencillamente los rusos han lanzado varias ofensivas, y no han podido conquistar esa zona por lo que sea. Porque además es una zona muy militarizada por parte de los ukros, hay bastante material de la otan, no de ahora, sino de años anteriores.



La estrategia adecuada no era solo un ataque frontal desde el donbass sino bajar desde kharkov y subir desde Crimea para cercar a ese ejercito, lo cual ya estaria completado y eso hasta la calamidad del ejercito ruso pória haberlo hecho.

Pero a Napoleon-Putin le parecio poco, el valia mas, asi es que han dedicado el mayor esfuerzo a Kiev, un objetivo imposible para Rusia, militarmente ( ¿donde estan los dineros gastados en defensa?) y politicamente ( el centro de Ucrania nunca mas sera proruso, prefieren UE).

Conclusion, todos dispersos, sin objetivos sin logros, sin apoyos, sin logistica, ya solo a esperar bajas y perdidas, el colapso de la moral, la desercion y el dia que tengan que volver a Moscu corriendo porque hay un golpe de estado y los combates entre los ejercitos de los boyardos han llegado a la Plaza Roja.


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

el ejpertoc dijo:


> Ha dicho Dapena3:
> - que una maleta que estaba de pié después de una explosión por parte de Rusia era de una señora ucraniana muy guapa y que ha fallecido. Su esposo está muy triste.
> - que Rusia dice que lo que dicen los medios occidentales es todo falso, y que por lo tanto lo que dice Rusia es falso, dice Dapena3, aportando un montón de pruebas, es decir cero.
> - dice que hay muchos muertos civiles, y salen las imágenes de unos tíos echando bolsas de plástico a una zanja.
> - dice que Rusia dice que EEUU y occidente tienen bases biológicas en Ucrania, y eso es por supuesto falso. Eso lo dice Rusia porque lo que quiere es hacer un ataque biológico y echar la culpa a la OTAN. Nuevamente como lo dice Dapena3 aportando 0 pruebas nos lo tenemos que creer.



En lo de los laboratorios están metiendo bien el cuezo. Si algo es conspiranoia, lo primero es ignorarlo, no hablar de ello todos los días en todos los medios. Ya no propagandean como propagandeaban antes. Lamentabla.


----------



## Abstenuto (11 Mar 2022)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> Dudo mucho que a Putin le importe algo la vida de esos rusos, a los cuáles está masacrando cada día en diferentes ciudades, porque las bombas caen para todos igual.
> El objetivo prioritario de Rusia era llegar a Kiev y deponer el gobierno para desde ahí imponer en unas negociaciones de paz sus acuerdos maximalistas.
> Por eso me sorprendió el otro día la relación de puntos para cesar la guerra, teniendo en cuenta que son peticiones de partida, no explican la salvajada que ha hecho tanto a Ucrania como a su propio país.



Si ninguneas y desprecias las razonables preocupaciones de seguridad de Rusia (que cualquier analista militar serio conoce bien) durante 30 años. Si, sabiendo que Ucrania es la "línea roja" de Putin (lee: Cable: 08MOSCOW265_a (wikileaks.org) ), además escupes a la cara a Rusia y a los rusos apoyando un golpe de estado que ha permitido establecer en Ucrania gobiernos hostiles a Rusia (con grupos de extrema derecha y neonazis rusófobos haciendo el "trabajo sucio" y teniendo una importante influencia política y social). Un gobierno hostil que sabes que va a terminar entrando en la OTAN con todo lo que ello implica y con el agravante de tener a toda esa gentuza rusófoba en tus barbas

Si haces todo eso, el resultado era previsible. Es lo que EEUU pretendía y ha conseguido su objetivo: divide et impera de toda la vida de Dios a costa de reventar Ucrania usándola como ariete




Sí, eso justifica la guerra y si yo fuera ruso aprobaría la invasión.

El cáncer de la humanidad está en el corazón de EEUU


----------



## Erwin (11 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Polonia existe por la Unión soviética, sino es por la URSS, Polonia ahora sería territorio Alemán por entero y los Polacos o esclavos o en campos de concentración. en Polonia hay mucho proruso saben que existen como nación por ellos y no les gusta que se hable mal de los rusos. Ya no os acordáis de como los alemanes dejaron Varsovia aplanada hasta el suelo. Tenéis una diarrea mental algunos polacos de cuidado. Si no es por Rusia no existiriáis LITERALMENTE.



Creo haber leído hace años, no recuerdo donde encontrar la info, que había un memorándum de Himmler para Hitler donde se hablaba del exterminio (físico+ germanización) de los polacos para 1950.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> En sus delirios propagandísticos la oficina de Zelensky anuncia que Rusia enviará 16,000 excombatientes del Isis a Ucrania
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 978621



Una intoxicación ucraniana-otaniana como una catedral. 

La noticia real es que los rusos esperan reclutar voluntarios extranjeros, especialmente en Oriente Medio. Lo normal que haya sirios baasistas que lucharon junto a ellos contra los insurgentes "in-moderados", que eran precisamente los de Estado islámico.


----------



## Mabuse (11 Mar 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> ¿Y qué haríamos cualquiera de nosotros en su lugar?
> 
> Exactamente lo mismo. ¿O realmente pensamos que duraríamos algo más de 30 segundos con un AK frente a una columna de soldados profesionales?



La pipa para ir al "mercado" y la fusa para la reventa.


----------



## JAG63 (11 Mar 2022)

The #DPR Russian forces captured the town of #Volnovakha in south of #Donetsk. Clashes continue in #Mariupol city.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Mar 2022)

Bueno está claro que el mar de Azov pasará a ser un mar interior de Rusia, la estrategia cada vez más clara…


----------



## workforfood (11 Mar 2022)

Aquí hay mucho gilipollas Polaco que come de empresas deslocalizadas Europeas, se les olvida todo que su país ha dejado de existir varias veces a lo largo de la historia, para ver lo bien que le trata Europa.


----------



## Mabuse (11 Mar 2022)

LostSouls dijo:


> Por temas que no vienen al caso, tengo testimonios de un militar de marina que ha estado en maniobras en el báltico con una de las fragatas españolas. Cuenta que los ruskis son los amos del espectro electromagnético y que les hackean los gps como quieren. Hacen spoofing y "despistan" a los barcos y aviones haciéndoles creer que están en otras coordenadas, con lo cual han de recurrir a otros sistemas de navegación más arcaicos, se han visto obligados a volver a lo "antiguo".
> De hecho me sonaba que una noticia explicaba como durante una visita diplomática se hizo creer a los sistemas gps que el avión de Putin estaba en otro punto muy diferente al real, esto no recuerdo si fue con Putin o con el otro diplomático. Igual a alguien le suena la noticia. Buenos troles los putinianos.



Espero que en la Armada no hayan hecho como en náutica y siga habiendo oficiales de radio y se enseñe a usar el octante.


----------



## Don Pascual (11 Mar 2022)

He tenido novias, que me han tocado menos.


----------



## Pirro (11 Mar 2022)

LostSouls dijo:


> Por temas que no vienen al caso, tengo testimonios de un militar de marina que ha estado en maniobras en el báltico con una de las fragatas españolas. Cuenta que los ruskis son los amos del espectro electromagnético y que les hackean los gps como quieren. Hacen spoofing y "despistan" a los barcos y aviones haciéndoles creer que están en otras coordenadas, con lo cual han de recurrir a otros sistemas de navegación más arcaicos, se han visto obligados a volver a lo "antiguo".
> De hecho me sonaba que una noticia explicaba como durante una visita diplomática se hizo creer a los sistemas gps que el avión de Putin estaba en otro punto muy diferente al real, esto no recuerdo si fue con Putin o con el otro diplomático. Igual a alguien le suena la noticia. Buenos troles los putinianos.










Con eso y unas palomas mensajeras a las que endosarles los pendrives a la pata...


----------



## Zepequenhô (11 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> La pipa para ir al "mercado" y la fusa para la reventa.



Alguno de este foro saldría frente a los tanques rusos con el AK en las manos gritando: "¡Por el heteropatriarcadooooo!"


----------



## Plutarko (11 Mar 2022)

Un video de los rusos con un javelin capturado.


----------



## computer_malfuction (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## morpheus2010 (11 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Bueno en el foro hay bastante gente que está convencida de que Rusia la está perdiendo....
> 
> El Donbass aún no lo han conquistado, falta aún. Tu crees que Putin quiere anexionarse toda ucrania?. Me da que no, se limita a lo que dices, una afirmación nacionalista y de fuerza rusa ante el mundo, y como mucho puede que tenga intención de anexionarse el este de ucrania, pero no todo el país. Eso es una locura y diplomáticamente no me encaja.
> 
> Un títere ruso creo que tampoco, pondrán a un títere que sea neutral a ambos bandos. O incluso zelensky puede interpretar ese papel, y quedar como el héroe de occidente que paró a Putin y le hizo ''retirarse''.



Yo creo que se puede aceptar realidades como:
- Rusia tiene potencial para ganar militarmente la guerra.
- La operación al menos por lo que parece le está costando tanto en tiempo como en material como en vidas humanas muchísimo más d elo que al menos públicamente parecían presumir.
- Ucrania está siendo devastada
- Las sanciones económicas y demás movimientos de castigo a la economía de Rusia van a suponer un golpe fuertísimo para el pais de Putin, y cuanto más se alargue el conflicto mucho peor.
- Tras Ucrania y Rusia quien peor lo va a llevar van a ser los países europeos, sin duda.
- Y todo esto afectará al comercio global tanto a nivel de precios como de producción y desempleo

Por ello, en mi opinión debe llegar a un punto de equilibrio el conflicto armado donde Rusia puede darse por al menos resarcida o justificada de cara a su mundo interno la invasión, donde Ucrania pueda darse por resarcida al haber resistido frente al invasor y donde Europa y demás actores globales puedan ver que hay espacio para la negociación política de acuerdos que frenen y desescalen el conclicto con Rusia.

Esperemos por el bien de todos que sea muy pronto. 
Por cierto no entiendo muy bien la gente que viviendo en España apoya de esa manera desaforada a Rusia, entiendo que tienen unos ideales muy próximos a ellos. A mí me parecen valores muy contrarios no sólo a los europeos occidentales, sino sobre todo a los de toda cultura mediterránea.
No sé, que se vayan a Rusia una temporada a ver qué tal les va.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (11 Mar 2022)

Ucrania dice que derribó ayer un Sukhoi 25, el piloto habría resultado muerto. No me extraña que ya no quieran volar, los están cazando. Además el riesgo de "friendly fire" es muy alto habida cuenta del descontrol que hay. Quizás por eso no están usando la aviación para atacar tropas en tierra sino únicamente blancos fijos como edificios o instalaciones.


----------



## Plutarko (11 Mar 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Con eso y unas palomas mensajeras a las que endosarles los pendrives a la pata...



Bueno, con eso, un reloj bueno, unas tablas de efemerides y una calculadora


----------



## Mabuse (11 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Mercedes que deja de vender Alemania, no Rusia. Pero cosas que importan las puede fabricar todas, ya han dicho que las patentes Europeas se han acabado. Es lo que pasó con el anterior embargo Rusia ni le afectó, las naranjas que compraba de España las compra de otro lado y se acabó, el prejudicado el empresario Español.



Las patentes y la propiedad intelectual suponen un freno muy importante a la investigación y desarrollo, nos van a arrancar las pegatinas en la siguiente curva.


----------



## Zhukov (11 Mar 2022)

Pues espero que no. Entonces los muertos serán en vano y tendremos otra guerra en peores condiciones. Claro que quiero más muertos, si no no habrá paz. Quiero que los nazis sean exterminados, ya en el campo de batalla o ante el pelotón de fusilamiento. Quiero que los ucranianos del Oeste sufran la guerra y las consecuencias de sus actos.

Zelensky es una marioneta que nada controla y al que nadie obedece. Esto va a seguir hasta la destrucción total de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas y la ocupación de todo el territorio posible. Luego ya se entenderán los rusos con los alcaldes y pondrán al gobierno que quieran en Kiev.


----------



## Don Pascual (11 Mar 2022)

Y mientras aquí nuestros políticos tuiteando....


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> He tenido novias, que me han tocado menos.



Se quieren.


----------



## workforfood (11 Mar 2022)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> A mí me parecen valores muy contrarios no sólo a los europeos occidentales, sino sobre todo a los de toda cultura mediterránea.
> No sé, que se vayan a Rusia una temporada a ver qué tal les va.



Por si no te has dado cuenta hay foreros que hablan bien de Rusia y viven en Rusia.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Tienen guasa los chinorris  

Reacción del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de China. Le ofrecen a Washington probar su inocencia en el tema de los biolaboratorios respondiendo honesta y directamente a tres preguntas:

1. ¿Qué documentos intentaron sustraer a toda prisa los empleados de la Embajada de EE. UU. en Kiev?

2. ¿Por qué Estados Unidos ha obstruido unilateralmente el protocolo de verificación de la BWC durante 20 años?

3. ¿Qué impide que EE. UU. abra sus laboratorios biológicos extranjeros y Fort Detrick a una inspección internacional independiente?


----------



## vladimirovich (11 Mar 2022)

JAG63 dijo:


> The #DPR Russian forces captured the town of #Volnovakha in south of #Donetsk. Clashes continue in #Mariupol city.
> Ver archivo adjunto 978632



Que si, que vale, que ya nos hemos enterado, todos los dias la misma noticia, la conquista de la aldea esa que esta pegada a la RPD.

Va, mañana haced otra ronda de Posr para anunciar la conquista de Volnovakha.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (11 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Polonia existe por la Unión soviética, sino es por la URSS, Polonia ahora sería territorio Alemán por entero y los Polacos o esclavos o en campos de concentración. en Polonia hay mucho proruso saben que existen como nación por ellos y no les gusta que se hable mal de los rusos. Ya no os acordáis de como los alemanes dejaron Varsovia aplanada hasta el suelo. Tenéis una diarrea mental algunos polacos de cuidado. Si no es por Rusia no existiriáis LITERALMENTE.



Uff no se yo...cuando ando por allí nunca encuentro a un polaco proruso. Están todos con la banderita de Ucrania en el Facebook y cuando les pregunto si han visto la peli Volhyn o si saben algo de Bandera me miran cómo diciéndo ¨ezo ke e lo ke é¨. Otra cosa es que los mayores de 50 chapurréen el ruso porque se estudiaba antes del inglés, como en España el francés... pero prorusos en Polonia...todo lo contrario, son bastante pro alemanes, incluso en Varsovia, cosa que no me cabe en la cabeza después de cómo la dejaron. Que sean proalemanes en Posen, Breslau o Stettin tiene un pase, o incluso en Cracovia, que no sufrió el arrase de Varsovia, pero proalemán en Varsovia es bastante incoherente.


----------



## Xan Solo (11 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Sencillamente, de perdidos al río, el Dniéper en este caso. Destruir Ucrania y recuperar el territorio perdido de la URSS. Putin puede pasar a la historia como el hombre que recuperó Kiev para Rusia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me parece una visión perturbadora... y triste. Hablar de fusilamientos, palizas, movimientos forzosos de población... Vale que eso mismo lo hemos visto en occidente antes, pero no a la escala de la que estamos hablando. No, sería un fracaso para Rusia. Aunque, a largo plazo, pueda resultar. Y no pretendo ser ingenuo... simplemente, creo que un poco de REALPOLITIK y de REPROGRAMACIÓN a los nazis puede ayudar. A fin de cuentas, como ellos mismos ven a los rusos desde el punto de vista materialista (son "abono para los campos ucranianos") podemos ver a los nazis como "recurso militar... obedece si quieres seguir vivo".


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (11 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Bueno está claro que el mar de Azov pasará a ser un mar interior de Rusia, la estrategia cada vez más clara…



La idea entonces es no avanzar mucho más en los frentes, quizás 50Km. Y tener Mariupol cercada para juzgar a los 1500 de Azov? Sería magistral, pero te olvidas del Zelensky. Va a salir de rositas?


----------



## Tails (11 Mar 2022)

Aun no han llevado aviones con capacidad nuclear a venezuela ni atacado submarinos americanos?


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Tienen guasa los chinorris
> 
> Reacción del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de China. Le ofrecen a Washington probar su inocencia en el tema de los biolaboratorios respondiendo honesta y directamente a tres preguntas:
> 
> ...



Tienen más ases en la manga estos norteamericanos que un trilero:









Fort Detrick - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Bulldozerbass (11 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Aquí hay mucho gilipollas Polaco que come de empresas deslocalizadas Europeas, se les olvida todo que su país ha dejado de existir varias veces a lo largo de la historia, para ver lo bien que le trata Europa.



Te iba a dar un thanks, pero no me gusta que insultes a los polacos. Lo de gilipollas sobraba.


----------



## workforfood (11 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Uff no se yo...cuando ando por allí nunca encuentro a un polaco proruso. Están todos con la banderita de Ucrania en el Facebook y cuando les pregunto si han visto la peli Volhyn o si saben algo de Bandera me miran cómo diciéndo ¨ezo ke e lo ke é¨. Otra cosa es que los mayores de 50 chapurréen el ruso porque se estudiaba antes del inglés, como en España el francés... pero prorusos en Polonia...todo lo contrario, son bastante pro alemanes, incluso en Varsovia, cosa que no me cabe en la cabeza después de cómo la dejaron. Que sean proalemanes en Posen, Breslau o Stettin tiene un pase, o incluso en Cracovia, que no sufrió el arrase de Varsovia, pero proalemán en Varsovia es bastante incoherente.



Pues yo sí y de Rusia les agradece que Polonia *ganó territorialmente medio país*. Pero este no trabajaba en empresas deslocalizadas.


----------



## Gonzalor (11 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> me dice un amiguete que estas en la lista de foreros a apresar en una leva forzosa, te van aponer a defender los puticlub de la junquera



Bueno, si me ponen dentro y me pagan las putas...


----------



## Remequilox (11 Mar 2022)

porconsiguiente dijo:


> Desde mi punto de vista, Putin ha dado un golpe en la mesa donde se sientan todos los gobernantes.
> Como han comentado anteriormente otros foreros, está demostrando ser un socio fiel.
> Hay muchos países que van a querer estar bajo su paraguas a partir de ahora y eso va a cambiar el equilibrio mundial.
> Ahora cualquier país aliado de Rusia sabe que si le pide ayuda militar para defender su país, éste va a responder.
> ...



Si eres aliado de USA y tienes un problema gordo, USA te envía su brunete de Twitter y FB. Le dan de zascas a tu enemigo lo que no está escrito. Eso sí, tu problema concreto, te lo resuelves tu solito.

Si eres aliado de Rusia, y tienes un problema, lo mismo te aterrizan los Tupolev supersónicos llenos de Spetsnaz (Venezuela) como que te envían a la Wagner (Mali, Libia), como que se meten en la guerra con todo como si no hubiese un mañana (Siria, Donbass...).

Tú eliges.....


----------



## Pirro (11 Mar 2022)

11 de Marzo de 1985. Gorbachov es elegido Secretario General del PCUS. Derroición de la URSS.

11 de Marzo de 2004. Llega el relativismo progresista a lomos de un tren de cercanías. Derroición de España.

11 de Marzo de 2022. Ehh, quizá lo de Ucrania y Georgia en la OTAN haya sido un error. Impugnación radical de las políticas seguidas desde el 24F. Hoy se ha derroído algo, y no es ni Rusia ni Putin.


----------



## alnitak (11 Mar 2022)

El nivel de asistencia que Estados Unidos brindará a Taiwán en caso de un ataque chino será diferente del apoyo brindado a Ucrania.‌‌

/Pentágono/ https://t.co/qzq4iEelv7


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Que si, que vale, que ya nos hemos enterado, todos los dias la misma noticia, la conquista de la aldea esa que esta pegada a la RPD.
> 
> Va, mañana haced otra ronda de Posr para anunciar la conquista de Volnovakha.



Que sí, no se excite usted, está repetido cierto, pero es una noticia relevante. La población es un nudo muy importante de comunicaciones, sin él las tropas ruskis no podrían continuar su avance por lo que es un hecho de trascendencia. No tiene más.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## alnitak (11 Mar 2022)

españa hara lo mismo o no...


----------



## Expected (11 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Hembrista y racista  pues muy bien, espero que seas mujera... así da un poco menos de vergüenza



No has pillado la ironía....Estoy hablando de esos soldados mercenarios tan majos de la foto...De verdad...saltáis a la mínima sin leer las cosas


----------



## Bulldozerbass (11 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Pues yo sí y de Rusia les agradece que Polonia *ganó territorialmente medio país*. Pero este no trabajaba en empresas deslocalizadas.



Polonia ganó por el Oeste lo que perdió por el Este. De hecho Polonia ha sido ¨movida¨ hacia el Oeste. Grodno, Lvov, y Brest eran polacas lo mismo que Poznan, Wroclaw or Szczeczin eran alemanas.


----------



## Abstenuto (11 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Patetico, ahora le llamais ciudad al villorio ese.
> 
> Dais mucha pena, llevais una semana cada dia anunciando la increible conquista de lo mismo.
> 
> Mañana la noticia sera: El ejercito ruso conquista la megalopolis de Volnovakha..ciudades menores como Kiev, Kharkov y Odessa se posponen para la fase 67 de Z.



Volnovaja - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Gonzalor (11 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Y mientras aquí nuestros políticos tuiteando *ROBANDO*....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 978637



Te lo he arreglado un poco


----------



## computer_malfuction (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## ferrys (11 Mar 2022)

Una crack


----------



## computer_malfuction (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## EGO (11 Mar 2022)

Murmurator dijo:


> Voluntarios africanos ofreciéndose a luchar por Rusia en Ucrania.
> Ver para creer



Esos negros duran un abrir y cerrar de ojos en una guerra europea,donde a poco que asomes la cabeza te la vuelan en pedazos porque los europeos blancos son bastante eficientes en el arte de la guerra.

Mejor que se queden en Africa si no quieren ver reducida su esperanza de vida a 24 horas.


----------



## visaman (11 Mar 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> En el blog de @Zhukov, Guerra en Ucrania el ilustre forero comenta que el proceso "político" ni siquiera ha comenzado. Me gustaría creer que alguien se ha planteado que debe existir un "proceso político".
> 
> Otra cosa es que los soldados capturados se les deje volver a casa, desarmados, bajo palabra... ¿estamos de broma? Eso no es posible. (Y, si lo hacen, serían unos naive de cojones los rusos).
> 
> ...



quien dice que no hay nadie en nada Calopez va fundar un partido y va ganar las elecciones de calle


----------



## Homero+10 (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Joder, esto sí que es un cambio orwelliano de discurso.
> 
> En unos días jamás habremos tenido problema alguno con Rusia ¿conflicto? ¿qué conflicto? Oceanía jamás estuvo en guerra con Eurasia y quien diga lo contrario, cometerá delito de odio.



Es el poder de las materias primas que no tiene la UE.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Esa gente ha visto cosas que a los chechenos les darían pesadillas. No sé si es buena idea que vayan allí.



Esos son los que les ponen bozales a las hienas?


----------



## visaman (11 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



  la vida sin rusas del istagram no es vida


----------



## Dylan Leary (11 Mar 2022)

Riesgo de guerra química en Ucrania mientras EEUU coloca misiles Patriot en la frontera con Polonia


La Casa Blanca y el Reino Unido han advertido de la "posibilidad" de que Rusia utilice armas químicas en Ucrania.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Cathar (11 Mar 2022)

Sobre todo en Cataluña.
La pijería indepe causa risa vomitiva. 
En el Pirineo francés aún cantan más.
Mi mujer los detecta rápido...estos de allí son catalanes. Y efectivamente. Para subir a un lago con dos horas de caminata, presumen de su cash exclusivista...

Lo de las bicis otro ejemplo. Así que estos son los que desean llevarnos a la miseria política y social más absoluta en Cataluñistán.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Plutarko (11 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> españa hara lo mismo o no...
> Ver archivo adjunto 978643


----------



## maromo (11 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Hipótesis:
> Pacto previo bajo mano USA-Rusia.
> 
> USA está luchando contra China por la hegemonía mundial, desgastándose continuamente y perdiendo influencia en la esfera asiática.
> ...



Si es que un acercamiento de Rusia a occidente es la única forma de, a largo plazo, poder parar la supremacía que tendrá china en todos los campos.

Obligar a Rusia a echarse en los brazos de China es la peor estrategia que ha hecho occidente nunca. Nixon fue listo y pudo separar a China de la URSS en su momento.

Todo lo demás que dices, yo personalmente, no lo creo. En occidente se instauró el coge el dinero y corre, estamos en manos de transnacionales que tienen pervertido a toda la clase política y estas, cuando toque, se irán a china a hacer dinero. Pero ahora el dinero se hace aquí.


----------



## JAG63 (11 Mar 2022)

Desnazificacion de Ukrain dijo:


> La idea entonces es no avanzar mucho más en los frentes, quizás 50Km. Y tener Mariupol cercada para juzgar a los 1500 de Azov? Sería magistral, pero te olvidas del Zelensky. Va a salir de rositas?



Puede que a Zelensky le interese que el batallon de Azov sea aniquilado.

Nunca aceptarian un acuerdo de paz con cesiones a Rusia.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## workforfood (11 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Polonia ganó por el Oeste lo que perdió por el Este. De hecho Polonia ha sido ¨movida¨ hacia el Oeste. Grodno, Lvov, y Brest eran polacas lo mismo que Poznan, Wroclaw or Szczeczin eran alemanas.



Lviv ya se lo había quitado a Polonia el imperio Austrohúngaro y las demás igual eran del imperio Ruso. Polonia desapareció varias veces en las particiones que hubo en el siglo XIX y XX, hasta Varsovia estuvo controlada por Rusia esas ciudades de Polacas tenían muy poco.


----------



## Bimbo (11 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Zelensky, el presidente nazi de una Ucrania multiracial y multicultural: un día más en el manicomio ideológico de las putinas.



Si tia asi es ucrania como un capitulo


computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Si las pequeñas empresas rusas se arruinaran por no estar instagram


----------



## LostSouls (11 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Sencillamente, de perdidos al río, el Dniéper en este caso. Destruir Ucrania y recuperar el territorio perdido de la URSS. Putin puede pasar a la historia como el hombre que recuperó Kiev para Rusia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿hasta qué punto podría servir de proxy ruso una Ucrania neutral? Me refiero a los aspectos económicos para esquivar sanciones otanianas. Se me ocurre, todas las exportaciones rusas pasan a la neoUcrania y desde allí se venden al extranjero salvando las sanciones ¿habría algún subterfugio para conseguir eso? 
Quizás nos estemos limitando a la estrategia militar y todo se haya concebido al revés, me explico. Primero se definen los objetivos en todos los frentes (económicos, militares, etc) y desde ahí preparas la estrategia global para llegar a la consecución de tales fines. 
Me parece más improvisada la actitud Ucraniana que parece haber sido: voy tentando a la suerte, en modo aprendiz de brujo jugando con fuego (la OTAN) y cuando veo que estoy cabreando a Rusia me pongo farruco y tiro palante ccaiga quien caiga. Y no entro en que sea lo correcto o no, hay que reconocer la férrea defensa de los ucranianos, pero ¿a qué les va a conducir? ¿cual será la contrapartida a tanto sufrimiento si siguen luchando por el estado actual? Pregunto desde la ignorancia total y el respeto por el pueblo ucraniano sea proruso, prootan o lo que sea.


----------



## ussser (11 Mar 2022)

Los de la secta echan espuma por la boca, la manipulación es tan burda que ya se hace cómica.


----------



## midelburgo (11 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> He tenido novias, que me han tocado menos.



Macron hace nada se sobaba igual con Rivera.


----------



## computer_malfuction (11 Mar 2022)

Agencia EFE


La Agencia EFE es la primera agencia de noticias en castellano, con más de 3000 profesionales de 60 nacionalidades.




www.efe.com








> Las autoridades croatas han informado hoy de que el dron de fabricación soviética que se estrelló el jueves por la noche en Zagreb partió de Ucrania y sobrevoló Rumanía, Hungría y Croacia, países de la UE y de la OTAN, sin que fuera interceptado.
> 
> "Esto es también asunto de la comandancia conjunta de la OTAN en Torrejón, España, que debería recibir todos los datos enseguida y reaccionar. Sin embargo, no ocurrió nada", dijo el presidente de Croacia, Zoran Milanovic.


----------



## bigplac (11 Mar 2022)

No sabemos cual era el plan.
De hecho las ordenes capturadas por los ucros a un soldado ruso, que puede ser fake o no, incluía instrucciones detalladas para un mes y medio. Tiempo, este si, bastante mas acorde a la doctrina militar soviética. Que repitan mil veces que el plan era conquistar Ucrania en un dia, pues como si dicen un microsegundo

Los objetivos políticos tampoco los sabemos. Pueden ser, simplemente, si es que es verdad que el ataque de Ucrania a Crimea era inminente, cosa que concuerda bastante con donde estaba todo el ejercito Ucraniano, pues golpear primero y por sorpresa en zonas a cientos de kilometros del grueso del ejercito enemigo y embolsar a todo el ejercito enemigo por la retaguardia, exactamente lo que estan haciendo.

Por lo demas, pues ojala tengas razon, ya veremos, a ver cuando duran esas uniones cuando el litro de gasolina alcance los 3 €




Ricardiano dijo:


> Yo no digo lo contrario. Quizá ganen la guerra en 2 semanas, o quizá en 2 meses. La cuestión es que ese no era el plan.
> 
> Y el problema como ya he comentado más veces es: que alguien me diga cuales son los objetivos políticos que van a convertir esta "intervención especial" en un éxito. Doy por descontado que van a ganar la guerra convencional, lo contrario implicaría una implosión de la casta dominante en Rusia. Vamos que no se lo pueden permitir.
> 
> ...


----------



## visaman (11 Mar 2022)

desde luego si esta guerra, se esta haciendo para joder geopolíticamente a china, como algunos argumentan con buenas razones, miedo da pensar en la respuesta china con lo vengativos que son ellos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Mar 2022)

__





El khanato despliega ahora un psyops para justificar un ataque nuclear limitado sobre ucrania


Ya lo he comentado. 1º la guerra convencional en ucrania ha fracasado 2º la disuasión convencional establecida en la guerra chechena 2.0 ya no asusta a nadie 3º cualquier oblast o etnia sometida por el khanato ahora mismo esta sudando mil del "poderio" militar ruso 4º la estabilidad imperial...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## McNulty (11 Mar 2022)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> Yo creo que se puede aceptar realidades como:
> - Rusia tiene potencial para ganar militarmente la guerra.
> - La operación al menos por lo que parece le está costando tanto en tiempo como en material como en vidas humanas muchísimo más d elo que al menos públicamente parecían presumir.
> - Ucrania está siendo devastada
> ...



Buen resumen de como están/irán las cosas.

Creo (al menos en mi caso) que el apoyo a Putin no es de forma fanática ni mucho menos, el apoyo a Rusia es simplemente porque algunos no podemos ni ver a las élites occidentales, e ideologías anexas a éstas (LGTBI, globalismo, cambio climático, feminazismo, inmigracionismo etc...) . Cualquier mandatario que trolee a los mismos, pues suscita interés y agrado. Idéntico pasó con Trump. Y también está el componente antiimperialista, Rusia representaría una oposición geopolítica al mundo anglosajón.

Tendrías que explicar esos ideales y valores rusos que te parecen tan contrarios a occidente. Porque salvo el clima, el cirílico y que rezan a un dios ortodoxo, yo no veo grandes diferencias culturales entre rusia y europa occidental.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (11 Mar 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> ¿Cómo creéis que se integrará mediáticamente y políticamente la que se viene con la huelga de transportistas y el suministro de mercancías?, ¿coincidirá todo con un recrudecimiento de la situación en Ucrania, por expresarlo de alguna manera?. Los acontecimientos no dan un respiro.



Son unos fascistas que solo piensan en chupar la polla a Putin y los que se quejan de los precios lo mismo.


----------



## Egam (11 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


> Kiev desata la 'guerra hidráulica'
> 
> 
> Las fuerzas ucranianas habrían comenzado a inundar los terrenos al norte de la capital para frenar el avance de las tropas y blindados rusos
> ...



Como les va con esa estrategia a -5/10 grados?


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (11 Mar 2022)

Putin cita desarrollos 'positivos' en conversaciones

Putin dice que Rusia enviará combatientes de Medio Oriente a Ucrania

Suiza ha aconsejado a sus ciudadanos que abandonen Rusia , dijo el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Suiza.

Rusia se mueve para prohibir Whatsapp e Instagram


----------



## ussser (11 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Hágase. Ya no como. Mecagoenmivida.


----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo de los laboratorios ha hecho mucha pupa a los usanos, pero mucha. Se han quedado con el culo al aire. Y lo que quedará por salir a flote. Como redes de tráfico de...



A pesar que montaron el show de la Maternidad para desviar la atención.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Mar 2022)

Estan levantando un telon de acero, de manual para levantar despues gulags
los detenidos en las protestas deben de andar ya por 20k



computer_malfuction dijo:


>


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (11 Mar 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Los de la secta echan espuma por la boca, la manipulación es tan burda que ya se hace cómica.



Jojojo ferreras de chico


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Mar 2022)

los ecoterroristas financiados por el kremlin han causado la dependencia al gas ruso



ferrys dijo:


> Una crack


----------



## visaman (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Los ucranianos comenzaron a vender armas que las autoridades les entregaron en las calles.
> 
> En Kiev, solo en los primeros días, se entregaron alrededor de 30 mil armas pequeñas pero no todos estaban interesados en conservarlas o usarlas. Algunos ucranianos decidieron ganar dinero extra durante este tiempo turbulento y revender pistolas por 3,5 mil y 5 mil hryvnias.



eso en euros cuanto es?


----------



## ussser (11 Mar 2022)

Desnazificacion de Ukrain dijo:


> Jojojo ferreras de chico
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 978663



Joder, cortate un poco, que desagradable.


----------



## ELotro (11 Mar 2022)

Meñakoz dijo:


> Los 3 primeros minutos


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (11 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>





computer_malfuction dijo:


>



No puedes alentar la violencia contra los rusos desde tus redes sociales y esperar que te salga gratis. 

Y deberían empezar a tener claro cuál es la dinámica rusa ante cualquier maniobra hostil: devolver el golpe con más fuerza. Tal vez a partir de ahora se piensen un poco más lo de alentar la rusofobia tan alegremente.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> eso en euros cuanto es?



Google dice que 1 hryvnia son 0,031 euros


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> *China flexibiliza el control para permitir que el rublo caiga más rápido frente al yuan*
> China está flexibilizando los controles de tipo de cambio del gobierno para permitir que el valor del rublo ruso caiga más rápido frente al yuan chino en un movimiento que ayudaría a aislar a Beijing de las sanciones económicas a Moscú.
> 
> China está flexibilizando los controles de tipo de cambio del gobierno para permitir que el valor del rublo ruso caiga más rápido frente al yuan chino para ayudar a aislar a Beijing de las sanciones económicas a Moscú.
> ...



Pues el rublo se esta recuperando rápidamente frente al dólar, el miércoles andaba el cambia a 1 dólar 133 rublos, hoy ha llegado a 114 rublos, veremos la próxima semana.

*USD/RUB*
116,2450
-2,2550(-1,90%)


----------



## Fígaro (11 Mar 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Ese es el error. Europa y USA no es todo el mundo. Cada vez sube una opinión en los países no favorecidos por occidente que esto es un "Con Rusia habéis topado" hacia EU y USA. Al respecto la prensa internacional la puedes leer en Internet.



Otra vez con lo de que en Zambia, en Nigeria y en Micronesia son muchos y no saben de qué va el rollo.

Eso son homínidos cuya relevancia en la Historia Mundial es irrelevante.


Ya pueden ser los que sean , lo que importa es la CALIDAD, no la cantidad...

Pero claro, eso a los follaputines no os conviene.


Quien TIENE LA SARTÉN POR EL MANGO ES OCCIDENTE, y eso OS REVIENTA.


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Mar 2022)

Sí, puedes estar muy orgulloso de todos los niños asesinados con tu apoyo. El Führer del botox te debería condecorar...


----------



## Viricida (11 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


> Agencia EFE
> 
> 
> La Agencia EFE es la primera agencia de noticias en castellano, con más de 3000 profesionales de 60 nacionalidades.
> ...



¿Fabricacion soviética? Sí que estaba avanzada la URSS.


----------



## Fauna iberica (11 Mar 2022)

A ver cómo controlan todo lo que está por venir.
La población no sé si seguirá tragándose que todo es culpa de Putin.








Apocalipsis en las gasolineras y huelga indefinida en el transporte desde el domingo: "No podemos seguir así"


Llamamiento a la ciudadanía para que se manifieste el sábado día 13 de marzo (20 horas) en los ayuntamientos de cada localidad española



www.lavozdelsur.es


----------



## paconan (11 Mar 2022)

Aldeano de Ucrania con cohete antitanque casero


----------



## piru (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Javelin capturado por las fuerzas de la Milicia Popular de la L/DPR.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 978396




Atentos al detalle: Miliciano del Donbass, en mitad del campo y con distancia de seguridad de sobra, CON MASCARILLA.

Posiblemente tendrá familia en el lado ukra y no querrá que terminen amarrados con film transparente a un poste por saboteadores.

Ucrania es un estercolero.


----------



## midelburgo (11 Mar 2022)

Estoy pensando que lo de juntar Transnistria con el resto de Rusia va a causar nuevos dolores de cabeza. En vez de ser un exclave, lo que pasaria a serlo seria el trozo de Ucrania debajo de Moldavia (Budjak), que seria ademas su unica salida al Mar Negro. O se lo come Moldavia, o Rumania, o la propia Rusia. Que Transnistria este apoyando a los Rusos, aunque no se oiga nada, va en esa direccion.









Moldova and the Transnistria Conflict: Still a Regional Cold War?


Transnistria remains a ticking time-bomb severing the mainstream European leanings of Moldova's majority community from its beleaguered Russians.




www.e-ir.info





El caso es que el gasoducto ruso que va a Rumania y balcanes pasa por alli, y dejaria de pagar peaje a los ucranianos.


----------



## ussser (11 Mar 2022)

Meñakoz dijo:


> Los 3 primeros minutos



Este creo que ha salido a la mañana en antonia3, creo que esta en Ucrania en labor humanitaria.

Si no es el, es clavado.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (11 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Son unos fascistas que solo piensan en chupar la polla a Putin y los que se quejan de los precios lo mismo.



Y tú solo piensas en chupar pollas anglo-sionistas.


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

Viricida dijo:


> ¿Fabricacion soviética? Sí que estaba avanzada la URSS.



Juntaletras.


----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

Murmurator dijo:


> Voluntarios africanos ofreciéndose a luchar por Rusia en Ucrania.
> Ver para creer



Es que los rusos también están allí apoyando al gobierno en su guerra contra los perros del Imperio.


----------



## Fauna iberica (11 Mar 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> No puedes alentar la violencia contra los rusos desde tus redes sociales y esperar que te salga gratis.
> 
> Y deberían empezar a tener claro cuál es la dinámica rusa ante cualquier maniobra hostil: devolver el golpe con más fuerza. Tal vez a partir de ahora se piensen un poco más lo de alentar la rusofobia tan alegremente.



Muy flojo me parece, tendría que haberla declarado organización terrorista, y actuar en consecuencia.


----------



## Remequilox (11 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Como hipótesis, todo vale y puede ser más o menos plausible. Pero el hecho es que la ruptura impuesta por los USA de relaciones entre Europa y Rusia impide que ambas se unan, que eso sí que sería un contrapoder importante respecto a China y era el camino en el se iba entrando con el mercado de materias primas. Sospecho que las cosas no tienen tanto intrígulis. Un departamento de estado y un pentágono anclado en los años 60 del siglo XX. Los viejos tiempos de la guerra fría, de la genuina, la de "Rusia contra Occidente". Mi hipótesis es que esa panda de carcamales desfasados y decrépitos no dan para más. Trump fue un soplo de siglo XXI en la política norteamericana. A pesar de las apariencias. Una vez fuera de combate, volvemos a lo de siempre. Y van 80 años.



"Euro-Rusia" es un escenario inaceptable para USA. Sería un polo de poder demasiado potente.
No sé si a China le parecería bien. Supongo que mientras le dejen Asia y África, concedería.


----------



## Informatico77 (11 Mar 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> ¿Y ha demostrado ser Europa un socio fiable? Si contruyo OTRO gasoducto para dar directamente energía a Alemania, y lo boicotean... ¿quién es aquí el poco fiable? Seamos serios, por favor.
> 
> EEUU ha dicho que, por ahora, no va a prohibir la compra a las empresas SUYAS de uranio ruso.
> 
> ...



Lo boicotean? ¿Estás tonto o qué? ¿Qué se puede de esperar de un país que amenaza directamente a miembros de la UE? No me vengas con pajas mentales de "qui prodest", quien ha enviado su ejército contra Ucrania y amenaza a la UE es Putin.


----------



## pemebe (11 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Que si, que vale, que ya nos hemos enterado, todos los dias la misma noticia, la conquista de la aldea esa que esta pegada a la RPD.
> 
> Va, mañana haced otra ronda de Posr para anunciar la conquista de Volnovakha.



Es que es más importante de lo que parece a primera vista. Es una ciudad de unos 25.000 habitantes por el que pasa la carretera que une DonesKt con Mariupol.


----------



## Informatico77 (11 Mar 2022)

golden graham dijo:


>



Algo para debatir?


----------



## cryfar74 (11 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Si llegan 16000 del Isis será para apoyar al bando de la OTAN…



Yo creo alguno ya esta alli, en en vano los Usanos organizaron una "fuga" hará cosa de un mes.


----------



## ussser (11 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Aldeano de Ucrania con cohete antitanque casero



XDDD

Vaya locos.


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> "Euro-Rusia" es un escenario inaceptable para USA. Sería un polo de poder demasiado potente.
> No sé si a China le parecería bien. Supongo que mientras le dejen Asia y África, concedería.



Pues han dejado que se cociera durante 20 años.


----------



## Informatico77 (11 Mar 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> No puedes alentar la violencia contra los rusos desde tus redes sociales y esperar que te salga gratis.
> 
> Y deberían empezar a tener claro cuál es la dinámica rusa ante cualquier maniobra hostil: devolver el golpe con más fuerza. Tal vez a partir de ahora se piensen un poco más lo de alentar la rusofobia tan alegremente.



Van directos a la miseria.


----------



## Kreonte (11 Mar 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> No puedes alentar la violencia contra los rusos desde tus redes sociales y esperar que te salga gratis.
> 
> Y deberían empezar a tener claro cuál es la dinámica rusa ante cualquier maniobra hostil: devolver el golpe con más fuerza. Tal vez a partir de ahora se piensen un poco más lo de alentar la rusofobia tan alegremente.



No metas al pueblo ruso en la ecuación cuando simplemente se odia a Putin. Tal vez a partir de ahora quien golpee más fuerte sea Occidente, que hasta ahora se ha mantenido al margen.


----------



## Michael_Knight (11 Mar 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> No puedes alentar la violencia contra los rusos desde tus redes sociales y esperar que te salga gratis.
> 
> Y deberían empezar a tener claro cuál es la dinámica rusa ante cualquier maniobra hostil: devolver el golpe con más fuerza. Tal vez a partir de ahora se piensen un poco más lo de alentar la rusofobia tan alegremente.



A Zuckerberg el negocio en Rusia le suda su polla circuncidada, aunque sea el quinto país con más usuarios no se va a arruinar por esto y ceder al chantaje ruso le puede suponer un boicot de los usuarios en el resto de países.


----------



## Hal8995 (11 Mar 2022)

Que bien se vive en la Costa Blanca.Alfaç del Pi


----------



## tomasjos (11 Mar 2022)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> Yo creo que se puede aceptar realidades como:
> - Rusia tiene potencial para ganar militarmente la guerra.
> - La operación al menos por lo que parece le está costando tanto en tiempo como en material como en vidas humanas muchísimo más d elo que al menos públicamente parecían presumir.
> - Ucrania está siendo devastada
> ...



Los valores rusos son opuestos a los delos occidentales actuales, pero es que los valores occidentales actuales no tienen que ver con los valores tradicionales occidentales, que son los que si defendemos muchos por aquí, precisamente a los que se llama prorrusos, que no lo son.

La cuestión es que esos valores modernos han sido implantados mediante ingeniería social en los últimos 40 años en España y algo más, 50 más o menos en el resto de Europa, y no por los soviets, sino por los anglos. Y la cuestión es que como son algo artificial necesitan estar continuamente suministrando dosis a través de los medios y de las estructuras de poder para mantener a la ciudadanía atontada, con lo que desde dentro estamos en minoría para cambiar esto y precisamos un acontecimiento externo que nos coloque en mejor posición táctica. Así que algunos, al menos yo, pensamos que una derrota de Ucrania frente a Rusia junto con un aislamiento de Occidente por parte de las grandes potencias provocará una grieta en el sistema que hará que las poblaciones europeas empiecen a tomar conciencia de clase, junto con la perdida de capacidad de control de las élites anglofilas sobre la sociedad, que haga que toda la estructura se venga abajo.


----------



## cemento (11 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Me doy con un canto en los dientes con que los californianos no nos hayan cerrado las cuentas y permitido mensajes de odio hacia los prorrusos y rusos en general, en eso la compañia esta siendo legal, es totalmente neutral en el tema. Ah, usa tweetdeck, es mas cómodo.



A riesgo de salirme del hilo y pidiendo disculpas a Zhu De y agradeciéndole su curro, me reitero en lo que puse en un post anterior:

<<
¿Sería mucho pedir que copypasteaséis el contenido principal? O al menos cuatro palabras informativas o valorativas... Con eso, ya si eso, decidimos si entrar y darle a Twitter otro click y más pasta.

Gente como Zhu De, por citar a alguien, pero sois muchos, con su mejor voluntad, bombardean el hilo con links a tweets, que casi parece que tiene acciones de la compañía... Es cómodo, lo sé, pero jode.

Harman suele poner la explicación junto al link, y no es tan complicado.

Venga, curráoslo un poco más. >>

A ver, no es un problema de usar más cosas, sino menos. Muchas webs os llenan el ordenador de js, cookies y mierdas más sofisticadas cuando se visitan ciertas páginas. Twitter, Facebook y muchas más se pasan cuatro pueblos y luego se chivan de todo... Si hemos capado el navegador para que no trague, no vemos parte de los contenidos. Ellos no son tontos. Pero algo podemos decidir.

No es conspiranoia. Hay cosas que no paramos, pero lo que os pido es fácil: poner cuatro palabras y dejarnos decidir si abrimos las puertas para ver el mensaje entero. Además, quitamos clicks a ciertas "empresas" que andan cerrándole cuentas a la gente.

Gracias y disculpas.


----------



## Egam (11 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Veo muy importante este reconocimiento de la verdad, porque se aleja del discurso oficial de "la guerra de Putin" donde la responsabilidad la tiene exclusivamente el dirigente Ruso.
> 
> Este paso deja abierta la posibilidad de un cambio en Europa, dadas las consecuencias económicas, para dar un paso atras en un futuro.
> 
> ...



Valiente hijo de las mil putas el Borrell.


----------



## tatenen (11 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Aldeano de Ucrania con cohete antitanque casero



Lanzacohetes paco.


----------



## kokod (11 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Me han dicho que si pones a 100 en el ignore baja la gasolina..... tu dale dale



También si meto a tu madre baja la gasolina que te parece


----------



## Paddy McAloon (11 Mar 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Que bien se vive en la Costa Blanca.Asfal del Pi



*Alfaç del Pi*, hijnorante.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (11 Mar 2022)

Yo defiendo la independencia de mi país, que es Catalunya.


----------



## MagicPep (11 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> El nivel de asistencia que Estados Unidos brindará a Taiwán en caso de un ataque chino será diferente del apoyo brindado a Ucrania.‌‌



Bueno, en Taiwan hay todo un mar que el poder de proyeccion de la marina actual de China hace de el un obstaculo insalvable... en Taiwan estan tranquilos


----------



## Hal8995 (11 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> *Alfaç del Pi*, hijnorante.



Cuando lo lei lo edité...


----------



## midelburgo (11 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Veo muy importante este reconocimiento de la verdad, porque se aleja del discurso oficial de "la guerra de Putin" donde la responsabilidad la tiene exclusivamente el dirigente Ruso.
> 
> Este paso deja abierta la posibilidad de un cambio en Europa, dadas las consecuencias económicas, para dar un paso atras en un futuro.
> 
> ...



Proximamente Borrell, triple vakuñado, tiene un repentino por covic.


----------



## vettonio (11 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Buen resumen de como están/irán las cosas.
> 
> Creo (al menos en mi caso) que el apoyo a Putin no es de forma fanática ni mucho menos, el apoyo a Rusia es simplemente porque algunos no podemos ni ver a las élites occidentales, e ideologías anexas a éstas (LGTBI, globalismo, cambio climático, feminazismo, inmigracionismo etc...) . Cualquier mandatario que trolee a los mismos, pues suscita interés y agrado. Idéntico pasó con Trump. Y también está el componente antiimperialista, Rusia representaría una oposición geopolítica al mundo anglosajón.
> 
> Tendrías que explicar esos ideales y valores rusos que te parecen tan contrarios a occidente. Porque salvo el clima, el cirílico y que rezan a un dios ortodoxo, yo no veo grandes diferencias culturales entre rusia y europa occidental.



Nosotros les vemos exóticos, como nos veran ellos 
a nosotros. Al fin y al cabo, somos los extremos geográficos de Europa.

Lo que tiene cojones es que peor concepto de nosotros tiene un holandés o un alemán.

Mi posicionamiento con Rusia viene de aquel 1 de mayo en Odessa.
Y ya llovía sobre mojado porque no trago a los americanos.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (11 Mar 2022)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> Yo creo que se puede aceptar realidades como:
> - Rusia tiene potencial para ganar militarmente la guerra.
> - La operación al menos por lo que parece le está costando tanto en tiempo como en material como en vidas humanas muchísimo más d elo que al menos públicamente parecían presumir.
> - Ucrania está siendo devastada
> ...



@morpheus2010 Eso de la cultura mediterránea es nuevo. Había oído sobre la dieta mediterránea, pero supongo que no será lo mismo. ¿Puedes abrir un hilo específico y hablamos del asunto?


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (11 Mar 2022)

Estado Islámico...


----------



## Pirro (11 Mar 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> No puedes alentar la violencia contra los rusos desde tus redes sociales y esperar que te salga gratis.
> 
> Y deberían empezar a tener claro cuál es la dinámica rusa ante cualquier maniobra hostil: devolver el golpe con más fuerza. Tal vez a partir de ahora se piensen un poco más lo de alentar la rusofobia tan alegremente.



Si yo fuera uno de esos plumillas españoles que pidieron abiertamente el asesinato de Putin ahora estaría acojonado. En sus mediocres sueldos no va ni la escolta, ni el contador Geiger, ni el servicio de catador para garantizar el polonium free.


----------



## Mabuse (11 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Esos son los que les ponen bozales a las hienas?



Peor, las hienas no se acercan a ellos si no se ponen bozal.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (11 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Veo muy importante este reconocimiento de la verdad, porque se aleja del discurso oficial de "la guerra de Putin" donde la responsabilidad la tiene exclusivamente el dirigente Ruso.
> 
> Este paso deja abierta la posibilidad de un cambio en Europa, dadas las consecuencias económicas, para dar un paso atras en un futuro.
> 
> ...



Pues que se vaya a decírselo a la cara a los familiares de los muertos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (11 Mar 2022)

Sobre los biolaboratorios.


Spoiler











Documento de 2005.


```
https://www.state.gov/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/05-829-Ukraine-Weapons.pdf
```


----------



## Remequilox (11 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Esto ya es la trama detras de la trama. Todos damos por supuesto que USA sale ganando con el pifostio montado, pero al mismo tiempo si China se refuerza, como parece estar ocurriendo, lo unico que se hace es pasar de 4 superpotencias a 2.
> 
> Lo peor que podria hacer China ahora es meterse en Taiwan.
> 
> Empiezo a ver una similitud con la SGM, cuando una vez montado el lio en Europa, Japon penso que era el momento de liarla en Asia. Tampoco es que pudieran hacer otra cosa porque despues vendrian a por ellos.



El papel obvio de China es apoyar a / aprovecharse de Rusia, pero ni mucho ni muy poco. Lo justo y necesario.

Si no apoya lo suficiente o se aprovecha demasiado, habrá jaripollo futuro ruso-chino por la hegemonía en Asia (y Rusia lleva delantera en varios países de oriente medio productores de petróleo...). China es un gigante económico, con dependencia energética. Y Rusia, aun y de momento, es un gigante militar, lo suficiente como para discutir muy seriamente la situación "regional" en Asia.

Si apoya demasiado, o no mira lo suficiente por sus propis intereses, China estará reforzando tanto a Rusia que _de facto_ reconstruiría una Unión Sovietica 2, con quien tendría que partirse sí o sí la esfera de influencia asiática.

La jugada diplomático-económica china es apoyar para que Rusia sea potencia "mundial", pero no "hegemónica".


----------



## arriondas (11 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Una crack



Carbón o derroición, que diría un forero leonés. ¿En España? Algodón, esclavos y arrogancia...


----------



## Pollepolle (11 Mar 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Si yo fuera uno de esos plumillas españoles que pidieron abiertamente el asesinato de Putin ahora estaría acojonado. En sus mediocres sueldos no va ni la escolta, ni el contador Geiger, ni el servicio de catador para garantizar el polonium free.



Cuando te posicionas y eres conocido, incluso te pueden matar los tuyos para echar la culpa a los otros. Ni seria la primera vez.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fauna iberica (11 Mar 2022)

Ante la avalancha de sanciones sin precedentes, Rusia debe desconectarse completamente del sistema capitalista global y dentro de lo que puede estatalizar la economía y planificando si no al modo soviético, mirando el modelo chino, no le va a quedar otra opción.


----------



## INE (11 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Ya, eso parece, pero es una rama del ejército USA, como los hackers chinos e iraníes, o son simplemente grupos financiados por ellos?



Supongo que los militares y la CIA, no creo que les
paguen a unos pajilleros comedoritos para que 
luego se vayan de la lengua o lo vayan contando por
ahí para presumir delante de las chortinas y pillar
cacho.


----------



## Hal8995 (11 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Carbón o derroición, que diría un forero leonés. ¿En España? Algodón, esclavos y arrogancia...



Tócate lo que te quieras tocar !!!!

Así se consigue audiencia.

Video tocándose por favor


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Guerra total.
> 
> ¿Quién está detrás de anonymous?.



La NSA, una de las unidades PSYOP…


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (11 Mar 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Tócate lo que te quieras tocar !!!!
> 
> Así se consigue audiencia.
> 
> Video tocándose por favor



DA PARA PAJA


----------



## tatenen (11 Mar 2022)

Soberanía? De quién depende la soberanía? Pues eso.

Ahora en serio, date con un canto en los dientes, o con tres cantos si eres de madrid, porque dentro de lo malo y de lo paco, españa no está tan mal. Ciertamente Alemania está por encima de España, por ejemplo, pero alemania está supeditada a usa. No conozco a ningún país que no esté capitalzado por las élits supranacionaes, todos lo están, lo que pasa es que unos están por encima de otros en wegún qué cosas. Es un lío. Cierto es que hay países poco capitalizados por las élites, y les aprietan las tuercas a base de bien, así que bueno, una jodienda.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## lasoziedad (11 Mar 2022)

Sobre los fertilizantes me comentan que hace unos meses ya estaban mas del doble de caros de lo normal.
Que hay gente que no ha abonado el cereal porque no saldria a cuenta ni aunque fuese una buena cosecha.
Asi que ahora no se a lo que pueden llegar pero vaya que en ese ambito no es por la "guerra de Putin", ya estabamos así como en otros temas como la luz o el gas.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (11 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Sobre los fertilizantes me comentan que hace unos meses ya estaban mas del doble de caros de lo normal.
> Que hay gente que no ha abonado el cereal porque no saldria a cuenta ni aunque fuese una buena cosecha.
> Asi que ahora no se a lo que pueden llegar pero vaya que en ese ambito no es por la "guerra de Putin", ya estabamos así como en otros temas como la luz o el gas.



La inflación empezó a asomar la patita en verano, hace un par de meses se veía a los deudores muy contentos con la perspectiva, pero se ve que les parecía muy lenta.

Estamos viviendo las décadas de 1919 a 1940 en meses, cosas del avance científico, social y tecnológico.


----------



## Toctocquienes (11 Mar 2022)

Viricida dijo:


> ¿Fabricacion soviética? Sí que estaba avanzada la URSS.



Hay zánganos, que es como se les llamaba en español hace décadas, cuando sólo hablábamos de esto los que sabíamos y no cualquier patán ignorante en Internet, desde los años 60 si no antes. 
En Vietnam ya los usaban los americanos. En inglés ya se les llamaba drones, en español aún les llamábamos zánganos.


----------



## piru (11 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Aldeano de Ucrania con cohete antitanque casero



Y si se sube al tractor ya tiene carro de combate.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

El ex capitán de la selección nacional de fútbol de Ucrania, Anatoliy Tymoshchuk, ha sido despojado de todos sus trofeos y premios deportivos. Esta decisión fue tomada por el Comité de Ética y Juego Limpio de la Asociación de Fútbol de Ucrania debido al hecho de que Tymoshchuk no se opuso a la agresión rusa.

Además, Tymoshchuk fue eliminado de la lista de jugadores de la selección nacional, privado de una licencia de entrenador profesional emitida en Ucrania. Está vetado de por vida de las actividades futbolísticas en Ucrania.


----------



## NEKRO (11 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



También negaba que hubiera laboratorios biológicos.
Como los rusos encuentren algún almacén con VX o sarín la que se lía a nivel internacional contra USA,UK, Ucrania y la UE puede ser de órdago.


----------



## paconan (11 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Pues el rublo se esta recuperando rápidamente frente al dólar, el miércoles andaba el cambia a 1 dólar 133 rublos, hoy ha llegado a 114 rublos, veremos la próxima semana.
> 
> *USD/RUB*
> 116,2450
> -2,2550(-1,90%)



Que haces que no estas comprando rublos?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (11 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Carbón o derroición, que diría un forero leonés. ¿En España? Algodón, esclavos y arrogancia...



El carbón de León no va a ser.


----------



## Magick (11 Mar 2022)

He hablado hace un rato con un jefe regional de una cadena de supermercados italiana, lo conozco de hace algunos años y hemos entablado amistad, también las respectivas parientas son amigas…
-¡Haz acopio de pasta y harina porque las próximas entregas saltarán!!!
-Nuestros almacenes centrales se están quedando sin existencias y los productores en las próximas fechas no serán en grado de satisfacer los pedidos.
Yo tengo el sótano bien surtido,
¿y vosotros?


----------



## Wein (11 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> También negaba que hubiera laboratorios biológicos.
> Como los rusos encuentren algún almacén con VX o sarín la que se lía a nivel internacional contra USA,UK, Ucrania y la UE puede ser de órdago.



Diran que la han puesto ellos. Y a seguir. Mejor que ni se molesten


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (11 Mar 2022)

Uno de los documentos obtenidos, que indica la participación de estados extranjeros en el trabajo de laboratorios biológicos militares en Ucrania.

En realidad, es precisamente por esa evidencia circunstancial que se está esclareciendo el papel de Occidente (y, sobre todo, de Estados Unidos) en los proyectos relacionados con el desarrollo de armas biológicas. Por eso Estados Unidos, que negó su participación, se cambió de zapatos y fingió que, por supuesto, había laboratorios, pero no había nada grave en ellos.

Los documentos ya encontrados contienen información sobre la interacción sistemática de los centros científicos ucranianos con el Departamento de Estado de EE. UU., la Embajada de EE. UU. en Ucrania y el Instituto Friedrich Lofleur en Alemania. Al mismo tiempo, el trabajo de los biolaboratorios era, por regla general, confidencial y cerrado. En manos de especialistas rusos, había una correspondencia oficial que instruía a los empleados a mantener en secreto la información sobre las investigaciones en curso.


----------



## NEKRO (11 Mar 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Diran que la han puesto ellos. Y a seguir. Mejor que ni se molesten



Si, pero eso sirve de propaganda interna, a nivel internacional es otro cantar.


----------



## Zhukov (11 Mar 2022)

Murmurator dijo:


> Voluntarios africanos ofreciéndose a luchar por Rusia en Ucrania.
> Ver para creer



Es que los rusos caen simpáticos en África porque han echado a los franceses de Mali y otros lugares. Antes los países africanos seguían siendo colonias de Francia, los gobernantes corruptos pagaban tributo y protección a París. Ahora han venido los rusos y ofrecen mercenarios para la seguridad y contratos justos para explotar las materias primas. 

Yo no siento simpatía en absoluto por los negros, pero entiendo que les joda que los franceses y otros occidentales les roben.


----------



## capitán almeida (11 Mar 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> no, la economía rusa está en quiebra
> 
> sin más
> 
> ...



Hola arkitonto, como va esa dimisión de Vladimiro?


----------



## NEKRO (11 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> El papel obvio de China es apoyar a / aprovecharse de Rusia, pero ni mucho ni muy poco. Lo justo y necesario.
> 
> Si no apoya lo suficiente o se aprovecha demasiado, habrá jaripollo futuro ruso-chino por la hegemonía en Asia (y Rusia leva delantera en varios países de oriente medio productores de petróleo...). China es un gigante económico, con dependencia energética. Y Rusia, aun y de momento, es un gigante militar, lo suficiente como para discutir muy seriamente la situación "regional" en Asia.
> 
> ...



Queda otra opción China refuerza a Rusia para que se convierta en el Imperio 2.0 o como tu has dicho la URSS 2.0, ganando influencia en asia central y China se refuerza ganando influencia en el sudeste asiatico e intenta convertirse en un Imperio marino con gran influencia en África.


----------



## Dylan Leary (11 Mar 2022)

Pilotos rusos, prisioneros de guerra, en directo


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Mar 2022)

Beijing calls Ukraine invasion a war for the first time in policy turn

*Is China turning on Russia? Beijing calls Putin’s Ukraine invasion a war for the first time and refuses to supply airline parts*










China calls conflict in Ukraine a 'war' for the first time


Beijing has so far refrained from condemning Russia and has censored negative comments online




www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## NEKRO (11 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Yo defiendo la independencia de mi país, que es Catalunya.



Y yo defiendo bombardear cagaluña hasta los cimientos.


----------



## keylargof (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El ex capitán de la selección nacional de fútbol de Ucrania, Anatoliy Tymoshchuk, ha sido despojado de todos sus trofeos y premios deportivos. Esta decisión fue tomada por el Comité de Ética y Juego Limpio de la Asociación de Fútbol de Ucrania debido al hecho de que Tymoshchuk no se opuso a la agresión rusa.
> 
> Además, Tymoshchuk fue eliminado de la lista de jugadores de la selección nacional, privado de una licencia de entrenador profesional emitida en Ucrania. Está vetado de por vida de las actividades futbolísticas en Ucrania.



Es lo mínimo que merece un traidor a la patria.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (11 Mar 2022)

MagicPep dijo:


> Bueno, en Taiwan hay todo un mar que el poder de proyeccion de la marina actual de China hace de el un obstaculo insalvable... en Taiwan estan tranquilos



Ese estrecho te lo llena China de barcos pasarelas y se monta una península en un rato.
No saben con quien se juegan los cuartos. Remito a Napoleón


----------



## morpheus2010 (11 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Buen resumen de como están/irán las cosas.
> 
> Creo (al menos en mi caso) que el apoyo a Putin no es de forma fanática ni mucho menos, el apoyo a Rusia es simplemente porque algunos no podemos ni ver a las élites occidentales, e ideologías anexas a éstas (LGTBI, globalismo, cambio climático, feminazismo, inmigracionismo etc...) . Cualquier mandatario que trolee a los mismos, pues suscita interés y agrado. Idéntico pasó con Trump. Y también está el componente antiimperialista, Rusia representaría una oposición geopolítica al mundo anglosajón.
> 
> Tendrías que explicar esos ideales y valores rusos que te parecen tan contrarios a occidente. Porque salvo el clima, el cirílico y que rezan a un dios ortodoxo, yo no veo grandes diferencias culturales entre rusia y europa occidental.



Pues la primera y fundamental, no creen en la democracia liberal.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Se están produciendo intensos combates en la región de Kiev cerca de Brovary

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están tratando de mantener Bogdanovka y Gogolev


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Mar 2022)

de @ Despistado3 (versión3.0),

Sobre los biolaboratorios

BIO LABS DE INVESTIGACION EN UCRANIA

Documento de 2005.


https://www.state.gov/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/05-829-Ukraine-Weapons.pdf


----------



## alfonbass (11 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Hola arkitonto, como va esa dimisión de Vladimiro?



Ese es exactamente el problema de Rusia y los rusos, que Vladimiro no dimita...


----------



## mazuste (11 Mar 2022)

*"...Nunca quisimos la guerra y seguimos sin quererla. Queremos poner fin a esta guerra,*
_* incluso sobre la base de los intereses de las dos repúblicas que se negaron a aceptar 
un sangriento golpe inconstitucional en 2014, un régimen que orgullosamente, con una 
sonrisa en los labios, vio a sus representantes quemar gente viva en Odessa, que envió 
aviones de combate para bombardear el centro de la ciudad de Luhansk, y que durante 
estos ocho años ha estado bombardeando, atacando, bombardeando zonas residenciales,
pueblos, escuelas, jardines de infancia. Las pruebas son abundantes. Porque nosotros, 
nuestros periodistas (honor y alabanza para ellos, inclino la cabeza ante todos los que dieron 
su vida allí) mostramos lo que ocurría allí las 24 horas del día. Y los periodistas occidentales *_
*prácticamente no han viajado a la línea de contacto durante todos estos ocho años..."*

Lavrov.


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> Pues la primera y fundamental, no creen en la democracia liberal.



claro porque ni es democracia ni es liberal, es oligarquia degenerada y corrupta de mierda que nos va a llevar a la desaparicion como nacion


----------



## NEKRO (11 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> A Zuckerberg el negocio en Rusia le suda su polla circuncidada, aunque sea el quinto país con más usuarios no se va a arruinar por esto y ceder al chantaje ruso le puede suponer un boicot de los usuarios en el resto de países.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 978679



Esta Zuckerberg para que se la sude algo después de perder el 50% del valor de la empresa en menos de 6 meses.


----------



## keylargof (11 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Beijing calls Ukraine invasion a war for the first time in policy turn
> 
> *Is China turning on Russia? Beijing calls Putin’s Ukraine invasion a war for the first time and refuses to supply airline parts*
> 
> ...



El chino está viendo que llegan menos yuanes y no está dispuesto a que un enano imbécil le joda el chiringuito. Le quedan 2 telediarios al tontopolla del bótox


----------



## lasoziedad (11 Mar 2022)

Sobre la luz, me cuentan que una empresa de aquí pagaba unos 20 mil de factura de luz (que ya es jodido) y el mes pasado pagaron 50 mil, antes de la "guerra de Putin". 
Así que la proxima factura que les llegue no se si la empresa y todos sus puestos de trabajo sobreviva a semejante hostia.

Cositas que la consumidora Botín pretende hacernos creer que no sabe y que es tan imbecil para decir lo que ha dicho y creerselo.


----------



## Trajanillo (11 Mar 2022)

MagicPep dijo:


> Bueno, en Taiwan hay todo un mar que el poder de proyeccion de la marina actual de China hace de el un obstaculo insalvable... en Taiwan estan tranquilos



Hay ciento y pico kilometros del continente a Taiwán, vamos ni aviación le hace falta a pepinazos dejan Taiwan como un solar desde la otra orilla.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Sobre la luz, me cuentan que una empresa de aquí pagaba unos 20 mil de factura de luz (que ya es jodido) y el mes pasado pagaron 50 mil, antes de la "guerra de Putin".
> Así que la proxima factura que les llegue no se si la empresa y todos sus puestos de trabajo sobreviva a semejante hostia.
> 
> Cositas que la consumidora Botín pretende hacernos creer que no sabe y que es tan imbecil para decir lo que ha dicho y creerselo.




POS YA VES


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

(rumor no verificado) Voluntarios serbios se muestran dispuestos a unirse a las fuerzas ruskis.


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (11 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Sobre la luz, me cuentan que una empresa de aquí pagaba unos 20 mil de factura de luz (que ya es jodido) y el mes pasado pagaron 50 mil, antes de la "guerra de Putin".
> Así que la proxima factura que les llegue no se si la empresa y todos sus puestos de trabajo sobreviva a semejante hostia.
> 
> Cositas que la consumidora Botín pretende hacernos creer que no sabe y que es tan imbecil para decir lo que ha dicho y creerselo.



No sabes que el 90% de las empresas de transporte están quebradas? Hoy no daba crédito


----------



## Guanotopía (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## delhierro (11 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Ante la avalancha de sanciones sin precedentes, Rusia debe desconectarse completamente del sistema capitalista global y dentro de lo que puede estatalizar la economía y planificando si no al modo soviético, mirando el modelo chino, no le va a quedar otra opción.



Efectivamente, ese es el segundo paso que Putin nunca quiso dar. Por eso no entro en 2014 a apoyar a los prorrusos. Ahora occidente le va a obligar a darlo.

---------

Veo que los drones a reacción de la URSS sobrevuelan media europa y "bombardean" Croacia. Joder con los escudos antimisiles no se enteran de nada. Claro que como es ucraniano , no lo veremos al comenzar las noticias en todas las TV. Si llega a ser ruso, habrian intentado acabar con todos los niños croatas.


----------



## Antiparticula (11 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Es lo mínimo que merece un traidor a la patria.



Bueno, si ganan los pro-rusos los traidores a la patria serán los otros.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (11 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Pilotos rusos, prisioneros de guerra, en directo



Los Ukros publicitan ansiosamente cada pequeña victoria (suponiendo que sean ciertas). Mientras, los Rusos, parece que no tienen esa necesidad.


----------



## HDR (11 Mar 2022)

Desnazificacion de Ukrain dijo:


> Uno de los documentos obtenidos, que indica la participación de estados extranjeros en el trabajo de laboratorios biológicos militares en Ucrania.
> 
> En realidad, es precisamente por esa evidencia circunstancial que se está esclareciendo el papel de Occidente (y, sobre todo, de Estados Unidos) en los proyectos relacionados con el desarrollo de armas biológicas. Por eso Estados Unidos, que negó su participación, se cambió de zapatos y fingió que, por supuesto, había laboratorios, pero no había nada grave en ellos.
> 
> ...



Putin lleva años sabiendo perfectamente lo que pasa en esos laboratorios. Los rusos han ido directos a esos búnkeres, sabiendo dónde estaba cada uno de ellos y qué iban a encontrar.

Tremendo ridículo de la OTAN. No pueden ni evacuar o destruir el material antes de que Putin se les eche encima. No va un paso por delante, sino unos cuantos millones de años luz más bien.


----------



## morpheus2010 (11 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Los valores rusos son opuestos a los delos occidentales actuales, pero es que los valores occidentales actuales no tienen que ver con los valores tradicionales occidentales, que son los que si defendemos muchos por aquí, precisamente a los que se llama prorrusos, que no lo son.
> 
> La cuestión es que esos valores modernos han sido implantados mediante ingeniería social en los últimos 40 años en España y algo más, 50 más o menos en el resto de Europa, y no por los soviets, sino por los anglos. Y la cuestión es que como son algo artificial necesitan estar continuamente suministrando dosis a través de los medios y de las estructuras de poder para mantener a la ciudadanía atontada, con lo que desde dentro estamos en minoría para cambiar esto y precisamos un acontecimiento externo que nos coloque en mejor posición táctica. Así que algunos, al menos yo, pensamos que una derrota de Ucrania frente a Rusia junto con un aislamiento de Occidente por parte de las grandes potencias provocará una grieta en el sistema que hará que las poblaciones europeas empiecen a tomar conciencia de clase, junto con la perdida de capacidad de control de las élites anglofilas sobre la sociedad, que haga que toda la estructura se venga abajo.



Leyendo ciertos mensajes me pregunto si tenéis hijos, sobrinos, padres, familia o vivis en una cabaña en medio del bosque.
Por otro lado, si los valores tradicionales de Occidente deben ser la misoginia, la familia heterosexual cristiana, nacionalismo exacerbado os estáis pasando varios siglos de evolución del pensamiento occidental. ¿Acaso no es el ateímo y el laicismo una cumbre de dicho pensamiento?, ¿o el pensamiento científico frente al dogmatismo de la fe no es un logro de Occidente?, y así con todo.

Me sorprende ver a gente desear que se vega todo abajo porque en su cabeza se piensa que Moscú es la nueva Roma.


----------



## Zhukov (11 Mar 2022)

Joder, esto es la democrática Europa... en Letonia no es sólo que prohíban los canales rusos, es que también prohíben la tenencia de dispositivos para verlos... 700 euros de multa por ver la tele rusa









700 евро штрафа за просмотр российского ТВ


700 евро штрафа за просмотр российского ТВ Сейм одобрил административную ответственность за незаконный просмотр контента. Наказанием за такое нарушение может стать предупреждение или денежный штраф до 700 евро. После вторжения России в Украину мы должны еще сильнее работать над укреплением…




colonelcassad.livejournal.com






Como la medida va dirigida contra su minoría rusa, están cogiendo papeletas para la próxima "operación especial"

Lo digo en serio, me temo que pronto va a haber progromos en esos sitios contra las minorías rusas.


----------



## Remequilox (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Los ucranianos comenzaron a vender armas que las autoridades les entregaron en las calles.
> 
> En Kiev, solo en los primeros días, se entregaron alrededor de 30 mil armas pequeñas pero no todos estaban interesados en conservarlas o usarlas. Algunos ucranianos decidieron ganar dinero extra durante este tiempo turbulento y revender pistolas por 3,5 mil y 5 mil hryvnias.



Al cambio, entre 100-150 € el juguete..... ¿Qué puede salir mal?


----------



## delhierro (11 Mar 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Los Ukros publicitan ansiosamente cada pequeña victoria (suponiendo que sean ciertas). Mientras, los Rusos, parece que no tienen esa necesidad.



Ademas es algo prohibido por las convenciones de Ginebra. Cuando los de Irak capturaron americanos todo el mundo puso el grito en el cielo.


----------



## lasoziedad (11 Mar 2022)

Desnazificacion de Ukrain dijo:


> No sabes que el 90% de las empresas de transporte están quebradas? Hoy no daba crédito



Que bajen la calefacción, es un pequeño gesto


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> (rumor no verificado) Voluntarios serbios se muestran dispuestos a unirse a las fuerzas ruskis.



Vamos a tener que hacer una lista de mercenarios de uno y otro lado....Ucraina va a quedar como un solar


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (11 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Hay ciento y pico kilometros del continente a Taiwán, vamos ni aviación le hace falta a pepinazos dejan Taiwan como un solar desde la otra orilla.
> Ver archivo adjunto 978743



está claro y que las capacidades del estado chino no severan hasta que sea tarde pra los anglos.

aún así, creo que los chinos esperan que sea pacifico tras la capitulación de angloland y el reparto regional y la Asunción de un derecho internacional basado en reglas democráticas a nivel mundial. 

Vamos espero. Si hay guerra las condiciones serán peores, lo tengo claro


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Vamos a tener que hacer una lista de mercenarios de uno y otro lado....Ucraina va a quedar como un solar



Cierto. Da mucha pena.


----------



## Guanotopía (11 Mar 2022)

Desnazificacion de Ukrain dijo:


> No sabes que el 90% de las empresas de transporte están quebradas? Hoy no daba crédito



Pues es más que evidente, pactas con empresas un precio tarifa plana para envíos, y en dos semanas te comes una subida mayor que la anual, y tus clientes ni de coña van a aceptar la subida. Cuanto más grande es la empresa, más aprietan a sus proveedores.


----------



## morpheus2010 (11 Mar 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> @morpheus2010 Eso de la cultura mediterránea es nuevo. Había oído sobre la dieta mediterránea, pero supongo que no será lo mismo. ¿Puedes abrir un hilo específico y hablamos del asunto?



Pues mira no tengo tiempo, pero supongo que comprenderás que miles de años donde se compartió espacio para unas ideas, comercio, alimentos, idiomas, musica, pensamiento filosófico, etc... se puede decir que es un espacio donde, más allá de particularidades locales, hay una serie de aspectos comunes que conforman cultura


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Mar 2022)

__





11-M. Rusia convoca al Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU para mostrar evidencias de las armas biológicas.


Última hora: Rusia convoca urgentemente al Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU para presentar pruebas de los biolaboratorios de EE. UU. Rusia ha solicitado una reunión extraordinaria y urgente del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU el viernes para presentar pruebas concluyentes de las “actividades...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## vladimirovich (11 Mar 2022)

Realmente Putin esta tan flipado de pensar que puede colocar un presidente titere en Kiev

Ningun presidente proruso va a gobernar en Kiev, ese es precisamente el origen del problema.

Puede haber un presidente proruso de Ucrania B o Novorusia en Donetks o incluso en Kharkov, no mas alla, ni siquiera en Dnipro u Odessa,y en Kiev menoa, siempre le van a echar, incluso injustamente como a Yanukovich en 2014.

La particion de Ucrania era la solucion, los ucros renuncian a todo su pais, y los rusos renuncian a Kiev, Odessa o Dnipro, y se quedan Donbass, Azov, Crimea y Kharkov.

¿Entonces porque dirige el eje principal de la ofensiva a Kiev?.


----------



## Fígaro (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Cierto. Da mucha pena.



Claro. 
Mira que no rendirse la primera tarde...

No falla, el extraño pacifismo follarruso...


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (11 Mar 2022)

Desnazificacion de Ukrain dijo:


> Uno de los documentos obtenidos, que indica la participación de estados extranjeros en el trabajo de laboratorios biológicos militares en Ucrania.
> 
> En realidad, es precisamente por esa evidencia circunstancial que se está esclareciendo el papel de Occidente (y, sobre todo, de Estados Unidos) en los proyectos relacionados con el desarrollo de armas biológicas. Por eso Estados Unidos, que negó su participación, se cambió de zapatos y fingió que, por supuesto, había laboratorios, pero no había nada grave en ellos.
> 
> ...



Naaaah. Unas simples plantaciones de marihuana. Los Rusos son unos exageraos.


----------



## vladimirovich (11 Mar 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Putin lleva años sabiendo perfectamente lo que pasa en esos laboratorios. Los rusos han ido directos a esos búnkeres, sabiendo dónde estaba cada uno de ellos y qué iban a encontrar.
> 
> Tremendo ridículo de la OTAN. No pueden ni evacuar o destruir el material antes de que Putin se les eche encima. No va un paso por delante, sino unos cuantos millones de años luz más bien.



Lo de los laboratorios lo sabiamos hasta en el foro.


----------



## Vilux (11 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> españa hara lo mismo o no...
> Ver archivo adjunto 978643



En Holanda van a bajar impuestos a combustibles también.









Ministers to discuss cutting tax on fuel and energy - DutchNews.nl


Ministers will on Friday discuss reducing taxes on fuel and value added tax on energy in an effort to shore up spending power following mounting inflation, sources have told broadcaster NOS. They will also discuss increasing the one-off payment to low income families, perhaps to as much as €800...




www.dutchnews.nl




.


----------



## coscorron (11 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Hay ciento y pico kilometros del continente a Taiwán, vamos ni aviación le hace falta a pepinazos dejan Taiwan como un solar desde la otra orilla.
> Ver archivo adjunto 978743



China no quiere conquistar Taiwan a pepinazos ... Se lo van a entregar solitos y en bandeja como Hong Kong con todo lo que hay dentro.


----------



## poppom (11 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Sobre los fertilizantes me comentan que hace unos meses ya estaban mas del doble de caros de lo normal.
> Que hay gente que no ha abonado el cereal porque no saldria a cuenta ni aunque fuese una buena cosecha.
> Asi que ahora no se a lo que pueden llegar pero vaya que en ese ambito no es por la "guerra de Putin", ya estabamos así como en otros temas como la luz o el gas.



hace unos meses estaban al precio de nueva normalidad


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Mar 2022)

*Breaking: Russia Urgently Convenes UN Security Council to Present US BioLab Evidence*

11-M. Rusia convoca al Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU para mostrar evidencias de las armas biológicas.

Sobre los biolaboratorios

BIO LABS DE INVESTIGACION EN UCRANIA

Documento de 2005.


https://www.state.gov/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/05-829-Ukraine-Weapons.pdf























Breaking: Russia Urgently Convenes UN Security Council to Present US BioLab Evidence - News Punch


Russia has urgently convened the UN Security Council to present evidence of US biological activity in Ukraine biolabs.



newspunch.com


----------



## Guanotopía (11 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Realmente Putin esta tan flipado de pensar que puede colocar un presidente titere en Kiev
> 
> Ningun presidente proruso va a gobernar en Kiev, ese es precisamente el origen del problema.
> 
> ...



Porque le han tocado los huevos, algo que podía haberse parado la primera semana y dar algún tipo de salida al donbass, se ha convertido en una conquista real de media Ucrania. Y cuanto más le jodan, más va a pedir en las negociaciones, no sé si alguien es tan estúpido como para ver que esto va acabar en una mesa de negociación donde se va a cortar Ucrania, la duda es por dónde.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Claro.
> Mira que no rendirse la primera tarde...
> 
> No falla, el extraño pacifismo follarruso...



es lo que hay, algunos nos podemos sentir mal por ver gente bombardeada. No todos tenemos la cara de cemento armado, lo llamamos daños colaterales y chupamos una polla anglo. Es así.


----------



## Don Luriio (11 Mar 2022)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> pensamiento occidental. ¿Acaso no es el ateímo y el laicismo una cumbre de dicho pensamiento?



Y el aborto, no te olvides del aborto


----------



## morpheus2010 (11 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> claro porque ni es democracia ni es liberal, es oligarquia degenerada y corrupta de mierda que nos va a llevar a la desaparicion como nacion



Nunca creyeron en la democracia liberal porque las condiciones materiales no daban para una evolución en su pensamiento político, filosófico, etc... que fueran por ese lado.
Luego podemos discutir si esta democracia liberal ni es democracia ni es liberal, símplemente me ciño a que adoptaron tal sistema casi en el s. XXI y lo hicieron obligados por las circunstancias. No creen en ese sistema, aunque fuera puro, de hecho Putin es el primero que la desprecia


----------



## Remequilox (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> En sus delirios propagandísticos la oficina de Zelensky anuncia que Rusia enviará 16,000 excombatientes del Isis a Ucrania
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 978621



Pues lo mismo hasta es verdad.
Los entrenó USA. 
Los financió Arabia y Qatar. 
Los capturó Rusia. 
Y ahora, encarcelados en Siria, se los sacan de encima, reciclándolos como voluntarios. 
Redención de penas a cambio de trabajo, creo que se llama la cosa.


----------



## Charidemo (11 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Quien TIENE LA SARTÉN POR EL MANGO ES OCCIDENTE, y eso OS REVIENTA.



De eso se trata, están viendo que la sarten que tienen por el mango tiene el tornillo suelto. Brasil, India, China por decir algunos paises. Ahora el tema es si van a compartir el hornillo o no. La URSS no terminó matando, veremos estos lo que hacen.


----------



## coscorron (11 Mar 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> En Holanda van a bajar impuestos a combustibles también.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En España dirán que Europa no nos deja ...

Montero se vuelve a aferrar a que Europa no permite bajar el IVA de las mascarillas

Os acordáis todos, verdad ?? ... en lo peor y más chungo de una terripla plandemia mundial no podía bajar el IVA de lo único útil para luchar contra el bicho porque Europa no le dejaba ... Eso nos dijeron pero en el resto de Europa si lo bajaron y mucho antes.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (11 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Joder, esto es la democrática Europa... en Letonia no es sólo que prohíban los canales rusos, es que también prohíben la tenencia de dispositivos para verlo... 700 euros de multa por ver la tele rusa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La democracia ha dictaminado que la censura es buena


----------



## Guanotopía (11 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Sobre los fertilizantes me comentan que hace unos meses ya estaban mas del doble de caros de lo normal.
> Que hay gente que no ha abonado el cereal porque no saldria a cuenta ni aunque fuese una buena cosecha.
> Asi que ahora no se a lo que pueden llegar pero vaya que en ese ambito no es por la "guerra de Putin", ya estabamos así como en otros temas como la luz o el gas.



Escasez de chips, energía, materias primas, fertilizantes, etc ya estaba lanzada desde el covid, e incluso antes. Lo importante es buscar un culpable mientras nos vacían los bolsillos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Mar 2022)

LOS PRO OTAN ESTE HILO

NO ESTAREIS IMPLICADOS EN LO DE LOS LABORATORIOS DE GUERRA BIO QUIMICA ?

NO LE ESTAREIS ESCONDIENDO UN TUBITOS CON GRAFENO A UN AMIGO VERDA ?¿

​


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Que haces que no estas comprando rublos?



Solo se puede acceder al mercado spot energía, por lo que se ve, y yo no voy a comprar 100 mil m^3 de gas


----------



## morpheus2010 (11 Mar 2022)

Don Luriio dijo:


> Y el aborto, no te olvides del aborto



Como si el aborto fuera algo nuevo en la historia de la humanidad achacable a Occidente y no algo común a cualquier cultura.


----------



## porconsiguiente (11 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Realmente Putin esta tan flipado de pensar que puede colocar un presidente titere en Kiev
> 
> Ningun presidente proruso va a gobernar en Kiev, ese es precisamente el origen del problema.
> 
> ...




No hace falta presidente proruso.
Tan solo tienes que limitar los políticos que se presenten a las elecciones y seleccionar los que tengan un informe pelícano más interesante.
En España funciona.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (11 Mar 2022)

Si los Americanos no desmantelaron esos laboratorios de armas biológicas es porque pensaban que los Rusos no iban a invadir (a pesar de que la propaganda americana decía que sí).
O que sólo iban a invadir el Donbass.
Al final los Rusos invadieron todo y les pillaron los laboratorios bien cargaditos de evidencia.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Según ciertos rumores, el ataque con misiles de crucero en el aeródromo de Vinnitsa se llevó a cabo después de que apareciera información de que el avión de transporte An-26 con base allí sería utilizado por algunos ministros, así como por la dirección de la oficina presidencial para escapar de Ucrania. La información habría sido filtrada por uno de los funcionarios ucranianos, a quien por alguna razón no planeaban evacuar.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (11 Mar 2022)

¿Alguien ha estudiado la eficacia y eficiencia de los combatientes HOMBRES no profesionales de entre 18 y 60 y tantos años movilizados obligatoriamente por Ucrania?


----------



## angelgs (11 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Joder, esto es la democrática Europa... en Letonia no es sólo que prohíban los canales rusos, es que también prohíben la tenencia de dispositivos para verlo... 700 euros de multa por ver la tele rusa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En esos países bálticos es parte de la población que es rusa no tiene derechos políticos, tengo entendido. O así estaba el tema hace unos años, por lo menos...


----------



## willbeend (11 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ahora mismo si alguien en España recluta voluntarios para alistarse con el ejercito ruso, *seguro que lo detienen !!!.*
> La portavoz del gobierno dijo que no hay ningun impedimento legal para luchar en el bando ucraniano (quien localice el video que lo suba).
> 
> 
> ...



Diria que en 2.014/15 hubo unos españoles, como 3 o 4, creo que gallegos, fueron encarcelados por haber ido a defender el Dombas. Los expertos del tema Ukr los sabran con mayor exactitud.

Por los medios soltaron la noticia tambien.


----------



## computer_malfuction (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Mar 2022)

VALE CM s PRO OTAN

VAMOS A PEDIROS POR FAVOR QUE LLENEIS ESTE BOTE

A VER SI ANDAIS DANDOLE A LA MANDAGA DE BIO LABORATORIO DE LA NATO

ya sabeis a lo que me refiero al GRAFENO ESE 

a las FAISER o como lo llameis la juventud de hoy dia

V


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Mar 2022)

*UN BULO SOBRE UNA HUELGA DE TRANSPORTE EL 14 DE MARZO desata la histeria por el desabastecimiento*


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (11 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Sobre los fertilizantes me comentan que hace unos meses ya estaban mas del doble de caros de lo normal.
> Que hay gente que no ha abonado el cereal porque no saldria a cuenta ni aunque fuese una buena cosecha.
> Asi que ahora no se a lo que pueden llegar pero vaya que en ese ambito no es por la "guerra de Putin", ya estabamos así como en otros temas como la luz o el gas.




Ahí hacia noviembre recuerdo leer que en algunas zonas rurales de India, los chavales iban a hacer cola para pillar fertis en vez de ir al cole. 


Paco resumen:

Desde principios de noviembre el gas se puso caro de cojones.
Como hace falta para generar nitrógeno*, los fertilizantes nitrogenados y el amoniaco** se ponen carísimos (recordemos el AdBlue, que pronto volveremos a oír de ello).

Como la norma es exprimir al sector primario para que se forre el Mercarroña y compañía, eventos de este tipo violan a quienes nos dan de comer y a quienes transportan nuestra comida a los almacenes de quienes nos crujen la cartera.


Con el tema del gas, me da que el invierno 2022-2023 Europa lo afrontará sin las reservas que quisieran tener, y sí por alguna razón la energía no es suficiente, van a follarse a los sectores de alta necesidad energética, que va desde el acero a la celulosa. Todo este tema es tan complejo y toca tantos palos que no sabes bien por dónde te podrían dar el varazo en el costillar. 



*_Los sistemas de generación de nitrógeno se utilizan normalmente en las terminales de gas natural licuado (GNL)_

*_*En el proceso Haber-Bosch (HB), el amoníaco se produce a partir de hidrógeno (H2) y nitrógeno (N2) a través de una reacción catalítica exotérmica de alta presión (150-300 bar) a 350-500 ° C.




Escrito rápido que te cagas, disculpas si no se entiende. _


----------



## poppom (11 Mar 2022)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> Leyendo ciertos mensajes me pregunto si tenéis hijos, sobrinos, padres, familia o vivis en una cabaña en medio del bosque.
> Por otro lado, si los valores tradicionales de Occidente deben ser la misoginia, la familia heterosexual cristiana, nacionalismo exacerbado os estáis pasando varios siglos de evolución del pensamiento occidental. ¿Acaso no es el ateímo y el laicismo una cumbre de dicho pensamiento?, ¿o el pensamiento científico frente al dogmatismo de la fe no es un logro de Occidente?, y así con todo.
> 
> Me sorprende ver a gente desear que se vega todo abajo porque en su cabeza se piensa que Moscú es la nueva Roma.



Derrotar al hembrismo no es misoginia.
Entre los valores tradicionales de occidente está la familia heterosexual cristiana y el nacionalismo.
Han subvertido a occidente y a través de consecutivas ventanas de Overton se acabará aceptando el aborto a recién nacidos y la pederastia.
La ciencia también se usa por otras civilizaciones como la China, no es propiedad de occidente, que por otro lado, la ha utilizado para construir una nueva religión basada en nada.

Spengler hablaba a principios del siglo XX de la caída de occidente, ya por entonces él veía la decadencia, que por supuesto hoy está llegando a cotas inimaginables. Se camufló a mediados del siglo XX gracias a la energía barata, pero eso ya no aplica y salen a la luz las fragilidades de una civilización decadente que ha perdido el norte y los valores que la llevaron a dominar el mundo. Seremos destruidos sin piedad.

El apoyo a Rusia es parte de la subversión, han destruido tanto occidente que ya ni queremos defenderlo, vemos en el enemigo valores superiores a los nuestros.


----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

Si


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Mar 2022)

Sí


----------



## Abstenuto (11 Mar 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Me parece una visión perturbadora... y triste. Hablar de fusilamientos, palizas, movimientos forzosos de población... Vale que eso mismo lo hemos visto en occidente antes, pero no a la escala de la que estamos hablando. No, sería un fracaso para Rusia. Aunque, a largo plazo, pueda resultar. Y no pretendo ser ingenuo... simplemente, creo que un poco de REALPOLITIK y de REPROGRAMACIÓN a los nazis puede ayudar. A fin de cuentas, como ellos mismos ven a los rusos desde el punto de vista materialista (son "abono para los campos ucranianos") podemos ver a los nazis como "recurso militar... obedece si quieres seguir vivo".



Quizá lo que ha dicho Zhokov sea algo demasiado hardcore (o no, no sé). Lo que sí tengo claro es que los neonazis y elementos de extrema derecha rusófobos deben ser exterminados. No hay reprogramación posible. Y los que queden, a Banderistan


----------



## alfonbass (11 Mar 2022)

angelgs dijo:


> En esos países bálticos es parte de la población que es rusa no tiene derechos políticos, tengo entendido. O así estaba el tema hace unos años, por lo menos...



Tienen una especie de pasaporte de "no ciudadano" y no pueden votar o presentarse a elecciones, pero tienen formas, que es haciendo un examen de letón y de cultura letona. De hecho, el alcalde Riga, al menos hasta hace unos años era "ruso".


----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

los alemanes están alimentando a los medios de comunicación de Internet con imágenes falsas de los bombardeos

El medio alemán Bild empaquetó el vídeo de 2015 del accidente químico en la ciudad china de Tianjin para presentarlo como el bombardeo de Rusia a #Ucrania. No me sorprende ver este tipo de propaganda en los medios occidentales.​


----------



## Sir Torpedo (11 Mar 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


>



Recogidita de cable.


----------



## Dylan Leary (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Andr3ws (11 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


>



Joder buen petardazo.


----------



## alfonbass (11 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Por si no te has dado cuenta hay foreros que hablan bien de Rusia y viven en Rusia.



Hablar bien de Rusia no es lo mismo que hablar bien de su gobierno, yo me he sentido querido y muy bien tratado, creo que los mejores viajes que he hecho han sido en Rusia sin duda...
Ahora bien, no significa eso que tenga que apoyar cualquier acción de su gobierno, me parece que choca con la libertad y aunque pueda entender que a muchos rusos eso lo ven de otra forma, esa es la mía
No quiero la destrucción de Rusia, pero tampoco la de los valores de libertad, pluralidad de pensamiento y libertad de elección que creo que son más importantes para cualquier sociedad


----------



## poppom (11 Mar 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


>



está haciendo méritos para llegar a president de la generalidad
En Cataluña se lleva eso de aupar a la presidencia a los patanes que gestionan las crisis de pena


----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

estos están endurecidos por el combate

El canal de televisión del Ministerio de Defensa ruso acaba de compartir estas imágenes de combatientes sirios listos para ser "voluntarios" en Ucrania. (Hace unos instantes, Putin respaldó tales despliegues, afirmando que Occidente está enviando abiertamente mercenarios).​


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (11 Mar 2022)

*Una indiscreción de Borrell impidió la transferencia de cazas de Polonia a Ucrania, según la prensa de EEUU*

PABLO PARDO
Corresponsal
@PabloPardo1
Washington
Actualizado Viernes, 11 marzo 2022 - 15:02

El diario 'Politico' revela que el jefe de la diplomacia europea hizo pública una operación que era secreta

"La transferencia [de los aviones] hubiera sido posible de haberse mantenido el acuerdo entre bastidores, pero eso fue imposible después de que Josep Borrell, el responsable de Asuntos Exteriores y de Seguridad de la UE, declarara de manera inequívoca a la prensa el 27 de febrero que el bloque iba a suministra cazabombarderos a Ucrania", declara el artículo._ Politico_ sostiene que "el anuncio fue un shock para muchos, incluyendo a los aliados en las capitales europeas del Este, que *querían que la transferencia se hiciera de manera discreta*". Las fuentes de esa afirmación son "altos cargos estadounidenses y europeos", aunque el diario no da nombres








Una indiscreción de Borrell impidió la transferencia de cazas de Polonia a Ucrania, según la prensa de EEUU


Estados Unidos y los aliados europeos culpan al jefe de la diplomacia europea, el español Josep Borrell, del fracaso del plan para transferir 28 cazabombarderos polacos MiG-29 a...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## ussser (11 Mar 2022)

Ahora que Putin habla de acercamientos en las negociaciones, la otan, uk y zelensky hablan de ataque de falsa bandera con ataque biológico.

La propaganda ya es demencial, les cogen con el carrito del helado y los acusan de querer causar un desastre biológico, con lo que encuentren en los laboratorios usa?

Mal rollo, estos psicópatas son impredecibles.


----------



## Kreonte (11 Mar 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Si los Americanos no desmantelaron esos laboratorios de armas biológicas es porque pensaban que los Rusos no iban a invadir (a pesar de que la propaganda americana decía que sí).
> O que sólo iban a invadir el Donbass.
> Al final los Rusos invadieron todo y les pillaron los laboratorios bien cargaditos de evidencia.



Claro por eso evacuaron a su personal diplomático a Polonia e intuyeron más o menos las fechas en las que se podía producir la invasión con más de un mes de antelación. A Zelenski le ofrecían un gobierno en el exilio, algo que declinó.

Si hubiese pruebas que les incriminasen en algo gordo son los primeros en buscar la forma de que esos laboratorios saltasen por los aires; si no les ha preocupado es que no hay nada de particular. Lo demás es un cuento de los rusos vertiendo mierda sobre América.

Ayer mismo algún que otro investigador occidental (creo que era alemán) que se descargó los documentos dijo que no veía nada anómalo. El virus de Crimea-Congo (apréciese la región al inciio dell nombre) es algo que está en esa zona desde hace un tiempo, por ejemplo. Y es seguramente algo que también está estudiando España dado los recientes casos que ha sufrido.


----------



## Bartleby (11 Mar 2022)

Mejor que le ofrezca café o farlopa


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (11 Mar 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Quizá lo que ha dicho Zhokov sea algo demasiado hardcore (o no, no sé). Lo que sí tengo claro es que los neonazis y elementos de extrema derecha rusófobos deben ser exterminados. No hay reprogramación posible. Y los que queden, a Banderistan



Creo que te sale más a cuenta exterminar a los rusófilos, son bastantes menos y ahorras munición , y sobre todo desastres futuros. Se ha evidenciado que el pueblo ruso que apoya esta guerra son gente tarada, llena de odio, rencorosa, malos bichos, vestigios de la antigua URSS. Ese tipo de gente es la que hay que exterminar.


----------



## mapachën (11 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Y el forero Zhukov desaparecido...debe estar comiendose los nudillos deseperado y sin ideas ya para convencernos de que realmente el desastre de Z es una jugada maestra de Putin.



No te creas… sigue poniendo tonterías en su blog… susceptibles de ir a telemáticos con ellas… 

Pero bueno… supongo que será bueno que siga escribiendo… para que alguien entienda la mentalidad de frenopatico que necesitas para esta chapuza.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pirro (11 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Una indiscreción de Borrell impidió la transferencia de cazas de Polonia a Ucrania, según la prensa de EEUU*
> 
> PABLO PARDO
> Corresponsal
> ...



Jojojojojo.

Los massmierdas contra Borrell. Alguien tiene que hacer de tonto útil. Dentro de nada piden su cabeza.

¿Cómo se dice "salimos más fuertes" en ruso?


----------



## Remequilox (11 Mar 2022)

maromo dijo:


> Si es que un acercamiento de Rusia a occidente es la única forma de, a largo plazo, poder parar la supremacía que tendrá china en todos los campos.
> 
> Obligar a Rusia a echarse en los brazos de China es la peor estrategia que ha hecho occidente nunca. Nixon fue listo y pudo separar a China de la URSS en su momento.
> 
> Todo lo demás que dices, yo personalmente, no lo creo. En occidente se instauró el coge el dinero y corre, estamos en manos de transnacionales que tienen pervertido a toda la clase política y estas, cuando toque, se irán a china a hacer dinero. Pero ahora el dinero se hace aquí.



Rusia plenamente integrada en occidente es la única salida lógica a la hegemonía china en Asia-África. Salida lógica donde los europeos occidentales aun pintemos algo.
Pero....

Yo no digo ni que sí ni que no. Es una mera hipótesis, que podría ser plausible en base a las evidencias de lo que va sucediendo (el cachondeo de los Mig29 polacos, por ejemplo).
Lo único cierto e indiscutible es que esto no va de voluntades personalistas, de que si uno está loco o el otro es un bravucón. En este "juego" hay implicadas potentes estructuras burocráticas, tanto estatales como privadas. Y la cosa no acaba hasta que esas estructuras no lo decidan.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (11 Mar 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Ahora que Putin habla de acercamientos en las negociaciones, la otan, un y zelensky hablan de ataque de falsa bandera con ataque biológico.
> 
> La propaganda ya es demencial, les cogen con el carrito del helado y los acusan de querer causar un desastre biológico, con lo que encuentren en los laboratorios usa?
> 
> Mal rollo, estos psicópatas son impredecibles.




Totalmente, mosquea bastante. Un escenario de "accidente" o guerra biológica sería lo peor, eso y una fuga radiactiva o uso de nukes. Esto cada vez huele peor. Ojalá no presenciemos escenarios de esa categoría.

O puestos a especular, que ante un "accidente biológico" (no químico) con algún patógeno se usara un "minipepino" nuclear para atajar el problema. Si al final estamos totalmente ciegos y desconocemos por completo lo que hay verdaderamente encima de la mesa.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Cuando le llegue el turno a Odessa, que faltan muchos días, será un punto posible de inflexión, habrá negociaciones a lon largo de Abril para salvarla....si no aceptan peticiones rusas la van a dejar como Mariúpol, eso por haber dejado un responsable Nazi al mando de las tropas allí.

Ya pueden empaquetar bien las obras de arte y huir ahora el que esté a tiempo.


----------



## capitán almeida (11 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ese es exactamente el problema de Rusia y los rusos, que Vladimiro no dimita...



Si no dimite sanchinflas va dimitir tito vlado


----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

El Fondo Europeo para la Paz destinará 500 millones de euros adicionales a la ayuda militar a Ucrania.​​Clásico de Orwell. "La guerra es la paz"​
Que envíen el dinero. Una vez liberada Kiev, Ucrania no debe asumir NINGUNA obligación previa. En lugar de eso, hay que responsabilizar personalmente a la junta, ¡a todos y cada uno de ellos!


----------



## alfonbass (11 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Si no dimite sanchinflas va dimitir tito vlado



Por eso, y los demás nos toca comer mierda...qué bien, eh?


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (11 Mar 2022)

Llega a mis oídos que si no se llega a algún tipo de acuerdo, este lunes el litro de gasolina a 3 € y servicios mínimos por restricciones de suministro. Repsol. Como siempre con pinzas


----------



## delhierro (11 Mar 2022)

https://anna-news.info/mediafiles/2022/03/Video-ot-Svodki-ot-opolcheniya-Novorossii.mp4?_=1

Han tomado Volnovakha, 24.000 habitantes 40km al norte de Mariupol. Estan subiendo desde la costa para unirse con los deLugansk que ya han liberado el 90% de su territorio y estan entrado en Donestk desde el norte. Pinza.

Se ven un t-64 y un bmr-2 creo ucranianos que parecen enteros. El que se queda el terreno se queda con todo.

Y luego lo reparan, aquí una base de Lugank donde estan poniendo a punto el material capturado. No les va a faltar de nada.



https://anna-news.info/mediafiles/2022/03/IMG_3882.mp4?_=2


----------



## Remequilox (11 Mar 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Como les va con esa estrategia a -5/10 grados?



Pues les habrán dejado los campos bien alisados y pavimentados de hielo, y habrá permitido que el convoy de 60 km pueda desplegarse y dispersarse a voluntad.


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Mar 2022)

*La inflación USA, nunca vista desde el año 1982*


----------



## Teuro (11 Mar 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Porque le han tocado los huevos, algo que podía haberse parado la primera semana y dar algún tipo de salida al donbass, se ha convertido en una conquista real de media Ucrania. Y cuanto más le jodan, más va a pedir en las negociaciones, no sé si alguien es tan estúpido como para ver que esto va acabar en una mesa de negociación donde se va a cortar Ucrania, la duda es por dónde.



Exacto. Pero las sanciones no se van a levantar a Rusia, con lo que va a quedar un ambiente muy enrarecido, al estilo de la guerra fría, pero en este caso una Rusia perseguida, aislada y empobrecida. Vamos a una Corea del Norte II. Putin y Rusia van al más absoluto de los descréditos en occidente y la persecución a la que se le va a someter va a ser bestial. El consuelo de Putin: Que Biden puede que no esté para aguantar 8 años.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)

Una indiscreción de Borrell impidió la transferencia de cazas de Polonia a Ucrania, según la prensa de EEUU


Estados Unidos y los aliados europeos culpan al jefe de la diplomacia europea, el español Josep Borrell, del fracaso del plan para transferir 28 cazabombarderos polacos MiG-29 a...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## workforfood (11 Mar 2022)

En Oriente Próximo hasta en Turquía es mencionar Estados Unidos y se dice que la gente le sale los ojos, hay mucha gente que le tiene muchas ganas a Estados Unidos si en Irak o Siria abre una oficina de reclutamiento va medio país. No sabéis que medio mundo le tiene unas ganas tremendas a Estados Unidos.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (11 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Una indiscreción de Borrell impidió la transferencia de cazas de Polonia a Ucrania, según la prensa de EEUU


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

A ver si el Putin va a acabar reconociendo a Capdemocho como President en el exilio


----------



## dabuti (11 Mar 2022)

Lidia BEDMAN, la mujer de Santiago Sión, apoyando a Ucrania.

Da pa paja, querido amigo @El Promotor 













Imágenes del día: la llamativa foto con la que Lidia Bedman, la mujer de Santiago Abascal, apoya a Ucrania


Este viernes 11 de marzo también son protagonistas Sandra Barneda meditando para encontrar la calma tras un ajetreado día, y Alba Díaz en un descanso de su voluntariado en Kenia.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Charidemo (11 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Nosotros les vemos exóticos, como nos veran ellos
> a nosotros. Al fin y al cabo, somos los extremos geográficos de Europa.
> 
> Lo que tiene cojones es que peor concepto de nosotros tiene un holandés o un alemán.
> ...



Si bien no mi posicionamiento con Rusia si mi posicionamiento claro en la movida de Ucrania. Recordemos la ignominia ya que los que estábamos por aquí lo pudimos ver en streaming y al puto día siguiente en la tele... "es que se han quemado solos por accidente". Y eso si que no. Si yo lo vi con mis ojos desde un foro medio marginal en internet los cerdos como Ángeles Barcelo y similar lo pudieron ver perfectamente. Ya de antes uno veía como en el maidan le estaban dando a los policías con todo y eran luchadores por la libertad mientras que en España tirar una piedra a un antidisturbios es terrorismo. Ese día lo vi claro: esto es una mierda como una catedral y ya no es que seamos borregos sino que nos quieren como esclavos. Y también desde ese día a lo que dijeran en los media me creo todo lo contrario. Dese lo de Cataluña hasta el Covid y las vacunas. Y contra más insistan y más agresivo más grande es la mentira.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (11 Mar 2022)

El otro día se vio como los Rusos habían metido ya sus mejores aviones y helicópteros y han dado el siguiente paso, Ademas amenaza con meter a Sirios y árabes.

*Rusia ataca en el oeste de Ucrania y se acerca a territorio de la UE y la OTAN

Las fuerzas de Putin bombardean Lutsk, a 87 kilómetros de Polonia, Ivano-Frankivsk, a 153 de Rumania, y Dnipró, en el centro-este del país


Además

Putin reclutará soldados sirios y asegura que tiene 16.000 combatientes de Oriente Próximo*



*Rusia ataca en el oeste de Ucrania y se aproxima al territorio de la UE y la OTAN*

Los bombardeos rusos en Ucrania han proseguido este viernes con dos inquietantes novedades. Las fuerzas del Kremlin han extendido sus ataques a las inmediaciones de dos localidades del oeste del país, situadas muy cerca de las fronteras con dos Estados miembros de la UE y la OTAN, Polonia y Rumania. A las puertas de la base de Lutsk —a 87 kilómetros de Polonia—, que fue atacada de madrugada, volvían a sonar las alarmas pasado el mediodía de este viernes.

Además, el 16º día de guerra arrojó otra novedad: el Gobierno ruso ha anunciado la disposición de unas 16.000 personas procedentes de Oriente Próximo para batallar junto a las tropas del presidente Vladímir Putin, informan desde Ucrania *María Sahuquillo* y *Luis de Vega*.










Última hora de la guerra en Ucrania, en directo | Moscú ofrece un alto el fuego en la acería de Mariupol si la resistencia ucrania se rinde


Rusia fija como objetivo tomar Donbás y el sur de Ucrania | La ONU cifra en más de 5,1 millones los refugiados | Naciones Unidas prueba que las tropas rusas asesinaron al menos a 50 civiles en Bucha | Rusia confirma un marino muerto en el Moskva y 27 desaparecidos, mientras Ucrania calcula...




elpais.com





Es evidente que ya no va a parar hasta llegar a Polonia.....es para muchos una sorpresa que decidiera no solo asegurar su frontera y Crimea....por el bien de todos esta debe terminar, la apuesta sigue subiendo.


----------



## Honkler (11 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No quiero la destrucción de Rusia, pero tampoco la de los valores de libertad, pluralidad de pensamiento y libertad de elección que creo que son más importantes para cualquier sociedad



Esos valores que disfrutamos ahora en Europa, no?  Libertad los cojones, pluralidad de pensamiento tal que si piensas diferente a lo que te ordenan te “cancelan”, por no hablar de la libertad de elección. Segurísimo que si, guapi


----------



## morpheus2010 (11 Mar 2022)

poppom dijo:


> Derrotar al hembrismo no es misoginia.
> Entre los valores tradicionales de occidente está la familia heterosexual cristiana y el nacionalismo.
> Han subvertido a occidente y a través de consecutivas ventanas de Overton se acabará aceptando el aborto a recién nacidos y la pederastia.
> La ciencia también se usa por otras civilizaciones como la China, no es propiedad de occidente, que por otro lado, la ha utilizado para construir una nueva religión basada en nada.
> ...



Tus valores tradicionales se los cargó, afortunadamente, el pensamiento filosófico del XIX y del XX. Porque son eso, pensamientos mágicos y reaccionarios frente a la expansión de posibilidades de expresiones vitales y ensanchamiento de derechos a personas.
El resto de tu argümentación espero que la hayas escrito con un gorrito de papel de aluminio en la cabeza


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Cuando le llegue el turno a Odessa, que faltan muchos días, será un punto posible de inflexión, habrá negociaciones a lon largo de Abril para salvarla....si no aceptan peticiones rusas la van a dejar como Mariúpol, eso por haber dejado un responsable Nazi al mando de las tropas allí.
> 
> Ya pueden empaquetar bien las obras de arte y huir ahora el que esté a tiempo.



Después de Crimea, odessa era lo más estratégico de Ucrania. Si lo pierden desde luego son gilipollas.


----------



## aserejee (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> (rumor no verificado) Voluntarios serbios se muestran dispuestos a unirse a las fuerzas ruskis.



imposible seguir todo el hilo
pero no son los unicos


----------



## Bartleby (11 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> los alemanes están alimentando a los medios de comunicación de Internet con imágenes falsas de los bombardeos
> 
> El medio alemán Bild empaquetó el vídeo de 2015 del accidente químico en la ciudad china de Tianjin para presentarlo como el bombardeo de Rusia a #Ucrania. No me sorprende ver este tipo de propaganda en los medios occidentales.​



En una guerra, la principal munición es el odio, hay que generarlo. Pero esta vez me está resultando curioso que los mensajes pacifistas que antaño abundaban desde determinados sectores en situaciones de guerra, ya casi han desaparecido, y han sido sustituidos por mensajes belicistas bastante claros. Así como en otras ocasiones veíamos claramente cual iba a ser el final, esta vez esta todo muy confuso, no sé cual va a ser el siguiente escenario









“El pacifismo no es una opción”


Periodismo libre y de servicio público. Contexto y acción. Suscríbete y defiende la prensa independiente




ctxt.es


----------



## Snowball (11 Mar 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Llega a mis oídos que si no se llega a algún tipo de acuerdo, este lunes el litro de gasolina a 3 € y servicios mínimos por restricciones de suministro. Repsol. Como siempre con pinzas



Estas son las pinzas que hacen grande a burbuja así como la panza doritera de los foreros 

Voy a por latunes


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Mar 2022)

El finés de tonto no tiene un pelo, y prefiere hablar directamente con Putin…no vaya a ser que pague los platos rotos el también…


https://tass.ru/politika/14042911


----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

¡¡1/2 bestias y nazis del SBU!!

Los Sbushniki arrestaron a Yan Ilyich Taksyur en Kyiv - es un escritor y un hombre ortodoxo, el padre de nuestro amigo. Tranquilo, pacífico y calmado. ¡¡70 años!! ¡¡Tiene muchas enfermedades!! Geeks intimidar a una persona mayor

2/2 Su hija dice que se llevaron todo el dinero de la casa. Todo estaba patas arriba. Se lo llevaron. Es usted el responsable de todo el mundo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (11 Mar 2022)

*Quieren dinero porque no es para ayudar a la población civil, es para seguir alimentando el conflicto.*


----------



## josema82 (11 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Cuando le llegue el turno a Odessa, que faltan muchos días, será un punto posible de inflexión, habrá negociaciones a lon largo de Abril para salvarla....si no aceptan peticiones rusas la van a dejar como Mariúpol, eso por haber dejado un responsable Nazi al mando de las tropas allí.
> 
> Ya pueden empaquetar bien las obras de arte y huir ahora el que esté a tiempo.



Abril? crees que nosotros llegamos a abril?


----------



## delhierro (11 Mar 2022)

El asalto, esta colgado de hoy pero debio ser ayer. La ciudad tienen daños pero no es Faluya. Más bien es la limpieza posterior casa a casa.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (11 Mar 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Los Ukros publicitan ansiosamente cada pequeña victoria (suponiendo que sean ciertas). Mientras, los Rusos, parece que no tienen esa necesidad.



No les interesa tanto la propaganda, dan esa batalla por perdida, simplemente se dedican a ocupar Ucrania lo antes posible, que en verdad es lo único que importa.


----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

Kiev está negociando con los países europeos que los 415.000 millones de dólares bloqueados de las reservas rusas se utilicen para compensar los daños causados a Ucrania, dijo el subdirector del Ministerio de Economía

t.me/vicktop55/1307


----------



## midelburgo (11 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Realmente Putin esta tan flipado de pensar que puede colocar un presidente titere en Kiev
> 
> Ningun presidente proruso va a gobernar en Kiev, ese es precisamente el origen del problema.
> 
> ...



Porque fija tropas que no defienden los otros sitios. Por el desastre de la toma del aeropuerto, alli estaba lo mejor que tenian los ucranianos, tropas especiales de USA y UK disfrazadas de ucranianos.


----------



## mazuste (11 Mar 2022)

Según Pepe Escobar, 16.000 voluntarios se han acercado a Rusia 
con el fin de luchar contra la alianza ISIS/Al-Qaeda/Nazi/Israelí/EE.UU./UE/Otan.


----------



## Abstenuto (11 Mar 2022)

LaHistoriaSeRepite dijo:


> Creo que te sale más a cuenta exterminar a los rusófilos, son bastantes menos y ahorras munición , y sobre todo desastres futuros. *Se ha evidenciado que el pueblo ruso que apoya esta guerra son gente tarada, llena de odio, rencorosa, malos bichos, vestigios de la antigua URSS*. Ese tipo de gente es la que hay que exterminar.



No. Eso sólo se evidencia en tu cerebro


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (11 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Una indiscreción de Borrell impidió la transferencia de cazas de Polonia a Ucrania, según la prensa de EEUU*
> 
> PABLO PARDO
> Corresponsal
> ...



Pues igual Borrell no es tan HP como creíamos.


----------



## pemebe (11 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Claro por eso evacuaron a su personal diplomático a Polonia e intuyeron más o menos las fechas en las que se podía producir la invasión con más de un mes de antelación. A Zelenski le ofrecían un gobierno en el exilio, algo que declinó.
> 
> Si hubiese pruebas que les incriminasen en algo gordo son los primeros en buscar la forma de que esos laboratorios saltasen por los aires; si no les ha preocupado es que no hay nada de particular. Lo demás es un cuento de los rusos vertiendo mierda sobre América.
> 
> Ayer mismo algún que otro investigador occidental (creo que era alemán) que se descargó los documentos dijo que no veía nada anómalo. El virus de Crimea-Congo (apréciese la región al inciio dell nombre) es algo que está en esa zona desde hace un tiempo, por ejemplo. Y es seguramente algo que también está estudiando España dado los recientes casos que ha sufrido.



Cuando contesten a las 3 preguntas de China sobre el tema es posible que nos lo creamos

¿Qué estaba tratando de ocultar la Embajada de EE.UU. en Kiev al eliminar apresuradamente documentos de su sitio web?

¿Por qué ha prevenido EE.UU. en solitario y durante 20 años la conclusión de un protocolo de verificación de la Convención sobre armas biológicas?

¿Qué detiene a EE.UU. para abrir sus laboratorios biológicos en el extranjero, así como Fort Detrick, para una inspección independiente internacional?»,


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)

Ni idea de quién graba esto y cómo llega hasta aquí, pero sí parecen policías rusos


----------



## crocodile (11 Mar 2022)

Putin no quiere mercenarios con Rusia.

‍☠ Wagner-affiliated Channel " @greyzone " on Telegram:
"Talking about the situation of 16,000 Mujahideen volunteers from the Middle East, ready to go to war with Ukraine, has more negative sides than positive ones.

• Claims to involve foreign volunteer forces discredit and expose weaknesses in front of the enemy. "Mercenaries" will always remain mercenaries in the face of the world community, which will give an extra reason to the Western press and Western politicians. Also, by using foreign elements, we reveal our possible weaknesses, informing the enemy about the lack of manpower, in case of refusal to resupply with a mobilization reserve. If there is no such problem, then it will look like that.

• With this impulse to attract foreign volunteers, we, to put it mildly, misunderstand the Russian cut of people who are ready to go and do their duty, but they are not given. Foreign recruits don't have one of the two most important grunt points - they don't have motivation. The Russian volunteers have it. As for the second main point - experience, here one can also doubt the combat capability of maintaining a database in this theater of operations by forces from the Middle East, where from 16000 arrivals there will be ~ 3500 by all aggregate factors, at best. 80% are refuseniks (deserters). They did not fight for their country against a weak enemy, but they will definitely not want to fight for the Russians, and even against the second strongest army in Europe with the highest motivation.

• Lack of mutual understanding and combat coordination between the military formations involved in the direction together with foreign volunteers. Participants in the Syrian campaign know the weight of this problem.

In this case, it will be more global and will do more harm than good.

Also, the absence of the same ethnic group with the local population (a conflict between the Slavic ethnic group) can result in local ethnic conflicts."

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## Teuro (11 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Una indiscreción de Borrell impidió la transferencia de cazas de Polonia a Ucrania, según la prensa de EEUU*
> 
> PABLO PARDO
> Corresponsal
> ...



España y sus agentes dobles, triples, cuatriples, etc.
Debemos ser como en la serie esa, con una agencia de recontraespionaje.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (11 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Quieren dinero porque no es para ayudar a la población civil, es para seguir alimentando el conflicto.*



En gran medida es así. Yo ya he dicho que no voy a luchar en esa guerra y puesto que yo no voy a luchar, no voy a dar dinero para que otros luchen en mi lugar.


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Mar 2022)

Al gitano sin primos le gusta invitar a frikis, ayer tenia a dos premiun, el forense loco pidiendo matar a Putin y un gordo friki con camiseta de camuflage enseñando armamento, "hay que matar a muchos rusos, cuantos mas, mejor", Iker ponía su habitual cara de idiota fingiendo no enterarse de nada, "cuarto, cuarto, cuarto, cuartoooo milenio...."


----------



## Abu-Yunis (11 Mar 2022)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> Pues mira no tengo tiempo, pero supongo que comprenderás que miles de años donde se compartió espacio para unas ideas, comercio, alimentos, idiomas, musica, pensamiento filosófico, etc... se puede decir que es un espacio donde, más allá de particularidades locales, hay una serie de aspectos comunes que conforman cultura



En efecto, existe una cultura cuyas raíces son la Grecia clásica, Roma y la tradición judeo-cristiana, pero no es mediterránea, porque los antiguos galos, anglos, germanos y eslavos acabaron imbuidos de ella, ni se opone a unos supuestos valores rusos, porque los tradicionalistas rusos siempre se han preciado de que Moscú es la tercera Roma, los liberales rusos siempre han querido abrirse a Occidente, y los soviéticos eran de pensamiento filosófico occidental puro y duro.


----------



## El Promotor (11 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Lidia BEDMAN, la mujer de Santiago Sión, apoyando a Ucrania.
> 
> Da pa paja, querido amigo @El Promotor
> 
> ...




Broootaaal guiño a Ucrania de Lidia.

Ya sabemos quién ha obligado a Santi a dar un giro de 180 grados en la política de NWOX sobre Putin y Rusia. Y no han sido Soros, los judeomasones, la UE, USA o la OTAN.

Abascal siempre será un beta de manual...







LOL.






@Guillotin @Vorsicht @EL PVTO ADRENO @HDR @IsabelloMendaz @Castellano @Burbujo II @Edge2 @Santoro @Viernes_Negro4 @Azog el Profanador @eljusticiero @Arturo Bloqueduro @Furymundo @Libre Libre Quiero Ser @txusky_g @Guanotopía @HvK


----------



## paconan (11 Mar 2022)

Desinformación total


Putin está preparando un ataque terrorista en la planta de energía nuclear de Chernobyl


¡ATENCIÓN! ¡MUY IMPORTANTE! Putin y Lukashenko han planeado una provocación armada contra el pueblo de Bielorrusia para justificar la participación de Bielorrusia en la guerra contra Ucrania. A las 14:40 un grupo de dos aviones enemigos rusos bombardearon el territorio de Bielorrusia mientras se encontraban en el espacio aéreo de Ucrania. ¡ADVERTENCIA! ¡EN TONO RIMBOMBANTE! Aviones rusos atacaron territorio bielorruso en la frontera con Ucrania. La llegada de 2 aviones fue registrada por patrullas fronterizas en la sección de Dubrovytsia en la región de Rivne. ¡Tal ataque y acciones de los rusos en los asentamientos de Bielorrusia es una provocación deliberada! En la foto: humo sobre el territorio bielorruso cerca del pueblo de Kopany, después de un ataque con misiles de aviones de combate rusos. Pueblo de Kopany

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
Enemigo ataca territorio bielorruso en el cordón con Ucrania
_*❗*_¡UVAGA! ¡IMPORTANTE!_*❗*_
Atacando el territorio de Bielorrusia en el cordón de Ucrania , los aviones de ataque de la
SU, desde el aire al territorio de Ucrania desde Bielorrusia, eliminaron el bombardeo del territorio ucraniano, después de lo cual los ataques aéreos infligieron el territorio de la República de Bielorrusia.
Zalіt 2 litakіv z suіdnої power arregló el atuendo de cordón, en el concesionario en "Dubrovitsa", que se encuentra en la región de Rivne.
¡Tal ataque y división del enemigo en los centros de población de Bielorrusia como una especie de provocación, para atraer a las Fuerzas Zbroyni de la República de Bielorrusia a la guerra con Ucrania!
Servicio de cordón soberano de Ucrania 








УНИАН - новости Украины | война с Россией | новини України | війна з Росією


Cамые важные и актуальные новости о войне России в Украине, а также другие новости Украины. Присоединяйся к УНИАН! Реклама в телеграм-канале УНИАН - @Tavika82 Сайт: https://www.unian.net Facebook: https://bit.ly/37MKlk6 Youtube: https://bit.ly/3tCUWXe




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Rusia prohibirá Instagram en su territorio por la llamada a la violencia hacia ciudadanos rusos por parte de la aplicación


----------



## Trajanillo (11 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Vamos a tener que hacer una lista de mercenarios de uno y otro lado....Ucraina va a quedar como un solar



Empieza a parecer España antes en la Guerra Civil, las Brigadas Internacionales por un lado y los que luego fueron las fuerzas del Eje por otro, luego vino lo que vino...


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Bartleby (11 Mar 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Estas son las pinzas que hacen grande a burbuja así como la panza doritera de los foreros
> 
> Voy a por latunes




El optimismo a raudales que rebosa este foro nos lleva, a que cualquier calamidad que acontezca ha sido previamente avisada en este foro. En sociedad somos conocidos como cenizos, aquí auténticos gurús.


----------



## ussser (11 Mar 2022)

En todas las cadenas han recalcado lo mismo.

Cerdos hijos de puta.


----------



## pirivi-parava (11 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Una indiscreción de Borrell impidió la transferencia de cazas de Polonia a Ucrania, según la prensa de EEUU*
> 
> PABLO PARDO
> Corresponsal
> ...



Burrrell *no es tonto*, tonto es el que hace tonterías
Certified by:


----------



## willbeend (11 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Así es ... Al ritmo que llevamos mas nos vale convertirnos en un HUB del trigo, arroz y lo que sea que se pueda comer. Me parece que estar calentitos en casa en invierno ya será algo que nuestros hijos no puedan disfrutar.



Si vienen malos tiempos, aunque tengamos todo el cereal del mundo, faltara ver si podemos pagar mas por el nosotros o otros compradores extranjeros.

Como las tortitas de maiz en Mejico, producian maiz por un tubo, pero lo vendian para hacer biodiesel porque pagaban mas que los consumidores de tortitas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Restos del UAV de reconocimiento Forpost de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas derribado sobre Chernigov.


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

Parece que el sector norte está bajo el control de DPR ahora 
Control del último mapa de Mariupol


----------



## Teuro (11 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Rusia plenamente integrada en occidente es la única salida lógica a la hegemonía china en Asia-África. Salida lógica donde los europeos occidentales aun pintemos algo.
> Pero....
> 
> Yo no digo ni que sí ni que no. Es una mera hipótesis, que podría ser plausible en base a las evidencias de lo que va sucediendo (el cachondeo de los Mig29 polacos, por ejemplo).
> Lo único cierto e indiscutible es que esto no va de voluntades personalistas, de que si uno está loco o el otro es un bravucón. En este "juego" hay implicadas potentes estructuras burocráticas, tanto estatales como privadas. Y la cosa no acaba hasta que esas estructuras no lo decidan.



La hegemonía China pasa por la absorción de Rusia por parte de China. En eso están las partes y precisamente eso es lo que occidente quiere evitar. Rusia en este juego es la parte débil, la que no pinta nada, salvo por las nukes. Pero es que a China y occidente le gusta el juego y van a poner toda la carne en el asador.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Abu-Yunis (11 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Realmente Putin esta tan flipado de pensar que puede colocar un presidente titere en Kiev
> 
> Ningun presidente proruso va a gobernar en Kiev, ese es precisamente el origen del problema.
> 
> ...



Quien nunca haya colocado presidentes o reyes títeres en estados vecinos o no tan vecinos, que tire la primera bomba.


----------



## Honkler (11 Mar 2022)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> Tus valores tradicionales se los cargó, afortunadamente, el pensamiento filosófico del XIX y del XX. Porque son eso, pensamientos mágicos y reaccionarios frente a la expansión de posibilidades de expresiones vitales y ensanchamiento de derechos a personas.
> El resto de tu argümentación espero que la hayas escrito con un gorrito de papel de aluminio en la cabeza



Y este pensamiento es, señoras y señores, el verdadero motivo por el cual occidente en general y europa en particular está perdida. Una sociedad hedonista, podrida… La destrucción de nuestra cultura en aras del “progresismo y ensanchamiento de derechos”. No cabe un tonto más.

Ojalá se termine de pudrir la sociedad y todos estos anormales sufran es sus carnes sus “progresias”. La putada es que los demás también lo sufriremos.


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Broootaaal guiño a Ucrania de Lidia.
> 
> Ya sabemos quién ha obligado a Santi a dar ese giro de 180 grados en la política de NWOX sobre Putin y Rusia. Y no ha sido Soros, los jedomasones, la UE, USA o la OTAN.
> 
> ...



Que más da todo ya.

Ahora Zelenski resulta que es multicultural lesbiano y nazi a la vez.

A la vez, ves a los nazis del foro apoyando una desnazificación.

Y ahora, los dos dos palomos estos rezando por Ucrania después de un lustro adorando a Putin.

Si es que...


----------



## willbeend (11 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> los alemanes están alimentando a los medios de comunicación de Internet con imágenes falsas de los bombardeos
> 
> El medio alemán Bild empaquetó el vídeo de 2015 del accidente químico en la ciudad china de Tianjin para presentarlo como el bombardeo de Rusia a #Ucrania. No me sorprende ver este tipo de propaganda en los medios occidentales.​



Aqui los de atresmedia, los primeros dias de la intervencion rusa, abrieron informativos mostrando la explosion china esa...

Creo que el dia despues de las imagenes del videojuego de star wars.


----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

Sergei Shoigu visitó a las médicos heridos en el hospital y les entregó premios estatales. La alférez Ivanova y la teniente Miroshnichenko sufrieron durante el rescate de soldados y oficiales heridos. A pesar del fuego enemigo, cumplieron con su deber hasta el final.

Afortunadamente, las heridas de metralla no fueron graves.


----------



## tomasjos (11 Mar 2022)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> Leyendo ciertos mensajes me pregunto si tenéis hijos, sobrinos, padres, familia o vivis en una cabaña en medio del bosque.
> Por otro lado, si los valores tradicionales de Occidente deben ser la misoginia, la familia heterosexual cristiana, nacionalismo exacerbado os estáis pasando varios siglos de evolución del pensamiento occidental. ¿Acaso no es el ateímo y el laicismo una cumbre de dicho pensamiento?, ¿o el pensamiento científico frente al dogmatismo de la fe no es un logro de Occidente?, y así con todo.
> 
> Me sorprende ver a gente desear que se vega todo abajo porque en su cabeza se piensa que Moscú es la nueva Roma.



No, el ateísmo no es la cumbre de nada, y el laicismo hostil menos todavía, de hecho es la negación de nuestra propia humanidad, de la nuestra propia naturaleza, que es tanto irracional como racional, por lo que está en las antípodas de ser una evolución positiva. Y en cuanto a lo de la misoginia, no había, nadie odiaba a la mujer por ser mujer, y eso es la misoginia por definición. Si quiere decir que es un avance que las mujeres tengan los mismos derechos que los hombres, no lo pongo en duda, al contrario, pero lo que hay ahora no tiene que ver con eso, y usted lo sabe. Mire, mi madre y mi padre trabajaban ambos y me enseñaron que todos éramos iguales y no cabía distinción por sexo, de hecho mi padre una vez jubilado hacia todas las tareas de la casa salvo cocinar mientras mi madre iba a trabajar,pero a la vez me educaron en los principios de toda la vida y le aseguro que la misoginia no tiene lugar en ellos. Y si, que problema tiene usted con la heterosexualidad - que es lo propio de la genética de las especies- y con el cristianismo, mucho más humano que la salvajada liberal en la que vivimos? Vamos, va a encontrar usted por ahí algo mejor en cuanto a filosofía moral que los Evangelios en el mundo occidental. No me j**a.

Así que si, si la victoria rusa permite que se derrumbe ese edificio progresista globalista que niega al ser humano en su totalidad, por mi estupendo.

Precisamos construir algo mejor, integrador y no negador, como ese talibanismo en el que se ha convertido la civilización occidental.


----------



## Kreonte (11 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Cuando contesten a las 3 preguntas de China sobre el tema es posible que nos lo creamos
> 
> ¿Qué estaba tratando de ocultar la Embajada de EE.UU. en Kiev al eliminar apresuradamente documentos de su sitio web?
> 
> ...



1- Siempre que hay un conflicto se destruyen los docuemntos que no se pueden llevar con ellos. Es obvio que se tiene información confidencial que puede poner en peligro a gente. 

2- No tengo ni puta idea.

3- Si hombre, y un tour guiado por el área 51. "Mira, mis proyectos más innovadores, Putín. Toma los planos".


----------



## Remequilox (11 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Queda otra opción China refuerza a Rusia para que se convierta en el Imperio 2.0 o como tu has dicho la URSS 2.0, ganando influencia en asia central y China se refuerza ganando influencia en el sudeste asiatico e intenta convertirse en un Imperio marino con gran influencia en África.



Todo puede ser.
No lo veo probable, pero tampoco imposible.
China, talasocracia del Índico....

Una de las condiciones, China está apostando muchísimo por África. 
Costes de mano de obra de derribo, ganancias más que seguras. (Sí, China se ha externalizado a si misma por tener costes internos de mano de obra que ya no le salían tan a cuenta). Pero para consolidar y multiplicar el desarrollo económico, necesitaría ingentes cantidades de energía a precios "que los africanos pudieran pagar". Y también tecnología relativamente sencilla, pero muy resistente y multipropósito, y también barata.
Rusia tiene mucho de eso.
Si en lugar de vender energía a cascoporro y precio caro a Europa, vende lo mismo a África (el África china), a digamos "coste y margen", puede haber una línea de mutuo entendimiento.


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (11 Mar 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> No. Eso sólo se evidencia en tu cerebro



¿Cómo que en mi cerebro? ¿pero tu estás viendo la "operación especial" que ha montado el estratega Putin en Ucrania para desnazificar y desmilitarizar? ¿no sientes vergüenza de semejante crimen?. ¿esa es forma de tratar con tus "hermanos" ucranianos?. Por supuesto que esa actuación es obra de mentes enfermizas, rencorosas, acomplejados llenos de odio. ¿Crees que de ahí saldrá algo bueno? Putin ha condenado a Rusia y sus ciudadanos a décadas de miseria.


----------



## Zepequenhô (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Restos del UAV de reconocimiento Forpost de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas derribado sobre Chernigov.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 978802
> Ver archivo adjunto 978803
> Ver archivo adjunto 978805



Unos fieras los ukronazis.

Han derribado una lavadora.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Desinformación total
> 
> 
> Putin está preparando un ataque terrorista en la planta de energía nuclear de Chernobyl
> ...



Lo que llevó hoy el bielorruso a Putin son los planes de atacar a Bielorrusa, a la vez que se ataca a Crimea y las repúblicas gemelas. Alguien de Ucrania ha cantado de plano.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Dile a tu profesor de mi parte que es un gilipollas integral. Así, sin argumentos, no los necesita, se le harían bola.



Se nota que eres ruso


NEKRO dijo:


> Queda otra opción China refuerza a Rusia para que se convierta en el Imperio 2.0 o como tu has dicho la URSS 2.0, ganando influencia en asia central y China se refuerza ganando influencia en el sudeste asiatico e intenta convertirse en un Imperio marino con gran influencia en África.



China dejo de morir de hambre a un pueblo hermano vecino como Corea del Norte varias veces....
Que crees que hará china con rusia?


----------



## willbeend (11 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hablar bien de Rusia no es lo mismo que hablar bien de su gobierno, yo me he sentido querido y muy bien tratado, creo que los mejores viajes que he hecho han sido en Rusia sin duda...
> Ahora bien, no significa eso que tenga que apoyar cualquier acción de su gobierno, me parece que choca con la libertad y aunque pueda entender que a muchos rusos eso lo ven de otra forma, esa es la mía
> No quiero la destrucción de Rusia, pero tampoco la de los valores de libertad, pluralidad de pensamiento y libertad de elección que creo que son más importantes para cualquier sociedad



Pasa que Rusia no esta atacando esos valores de libertad y demas mandangas. Lo que esta atacando son valores como estos, ya que el gobierno ucraniano no se molesta en investigarlas:

La Madre de Odessa decian regocijandose...


----------



## tomasjos (11 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La hegemonía China pasa por la absorción de Rusia por parte de China. En eso están las partes y precisamente eso es lo que occidente quiere evitar. Rusia en este juego es la parte débil, la que no pinta nada, salvo por las nukes. Pero es que a China y occidente le gusta el juego y van a poner toda la carne en el asador.



Hungtinton está en esa línea, peo Occidente no quiso un pacto con Rusia sino su división para que la anglosfera siguiera mandando sin compartir el poder, y claro, pasa lo que pasa


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)

A Sanchez le da todo igual, lo que antes era No ahora es Sí, lo que diga la rubia UE
"ROTUNDO" ... MENUDO VENDEBIBLIAS


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (11 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Porque fija tropas que no defienden los otros sitios. Por el desastre de la toma del aeropuerto, alli estaba lo mejor que tenian los ucranianos, tropas especiales de USA y UK disfrazadas de ucranianos.



Joder lo hemos dicho mil veces los mariscales y estrategas " cuñaos" del foro, también se ganan guerras FIJANDO tropas del enemigo, con un cerco,eso lo está haciendo Rusia a las mil maravillas.

Con los asedios de Kiev Odessa y Jarkov., Con 100.000 soldados que no pueden hacer nada por el resto del ejército, como por ejemplo intentar ayudar all ejercito ucri embolsados en el Donbass.

Joder me habéis echo tirar el palillo...

-_Pacooo ...otro fino y unos kikos._


----------



## Dylan Leary (11 Mar 2022)

Nos vamos a la m.....









Exclusive: Ukraine halts half of world's neon output for chips


Ukraine's two leading suppliers of neon, which produce about half the world's supply of the key ingredient for making chips, have halted their operations as Moscow has sharpened its attack on the country, threatening to raise prices and aggravate the semiconductor shortage.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Abstenuto (11 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Claro por eso evacuaron a su personal diplomático a Polonia e intuyeron más o menos las fechas en las que se podía producir la invasión con más de un mes de antelación. A Zelenski le ofrecían un gobierno en el exilio, algo que declinó.
> 
> *Si hubiese pruebas que les incriminasen en algo gordo son los primeros en buscar la forma de que esos laboratorios saltasen por los aires; si no les ha preocupado es que no hay nada de particular. Lo demás es un cuento de los rusos vertiendo mierda sobre América.*
> 
> Ayer mismo algún que otro investigador occidental (creo que era alemán) que se descargó los documentos dijo que no veía nada anómalo. El virus de Crimea-Congo (apréciese la región al inciio dell nombre) es algo que está en esa zona desde hace un tiempo, por ejemplo. Y es seguramente algo que también está estudiando España dado los recientes casos que ha sufrido.



Claro, van a destruir todo el material (no sólo documentos) de proyectos que han llevado años de trabajo sólo porque creen que los rusos van a invadir y sin estar completamente seguros de ello. Y si luego resulta que no invaden, han tirado por el retrete el trabajo de años de investigación

No sé si pensáis lo que decís...


----------



## Bartleby (11 Mar 2022)

*India ha disparado accidentalmente y por error un misil a Pakistan.*







__





India Accidentally Fired Missile Into Pakistan "Due To Technical Malfunction" | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Porque fija tropas que no defienden los otros sitios. Por el desastre de la toma del aeropuerto, alli estaba lo mejor que tenian los ucranianos, tropas especiales de USA y UK disfrazadas de ucranianos.



Algún inglés ya salió huyendo de aquella carnicería, y lo contaba en The Sun creo…


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Putin lleva años sabiendo perfectamente lo que pasa en esos laboratorios. Los rusos han ido directos a esos búnkeres, sabiendo dónde estaba cada uno de ellos y qué iban a encontrar.
> 
> Tremendo ridículo de la OTAN. No pueden ni evacuar o destruir el material antes de que Putin se les eche encima. No va un paso por delante, sino unos cuantos millones de años luz más bien.



Han encontrado el origen del covid?


----------



## Teuro (11 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Ni idea de quién graba esto y cómo llega hasta aquí, pero sí parecen policías rusos



Oh Dios mío, registrando ordenadores de niños. A ver si los escandalizados van a ser los soldados cuando vean las carpetas porno de los crios.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)

LOL ...


----------



## Fauna iberica (11 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> En Oriente Próximo hasta en Turquía es mencionar Estados Unidos y se dice que la gente le sale los ojos, hay mucha gente que le tiene muchas ganas a Estados Unidos si en Irak o Siria abre una oficina de reclutamiento va medio país. No sabéis que medio mundo le tiene unas ganas tremendas a Estados Unidos.



A EEUU sobre todo, pero a sus mamporreros de la UE también.
La que se nos viene encima.


----------



## Bartleby (11 Mar 2022)

Se vienen combatientes de Siria y Oriente Medio


----------



## Fauna iberica (11 Mar 2022)

Podrían abrir otro frente con Serbia por Kosovo.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (11 Mar 2022)

Se unen a la lucha el Frente de Liberación de Ucrania (FLU) y el Frente de Liberación ucraniano (FLu)


----------



## tomasjos (11 Mar 2022)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> Tus valores tradicionales se los cargó, afortunadamente, el pensamiento filosófico del XIX y del XX. Porque son eso, pensamientos mágicos y reaccionarios frente a la expansión de posibilidades de expresiones vitales y ensanchamiento de derechos a personas.
> El resto de tu argümentación espero que la hayas escrito con un gorrito de papel de aluminio en la cabeza



Lo que usted llams pensamiento mágico es parte de ser humano. Usted niega esa parte de las personas


----------



## tomasjos (11 Mar 2022)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> Tus valores tradicionales se los cargó, afortunadamente, el pensamiento filosófico del XIX y del XX. Porque son eso, pensamientos mágicos y reaccionarios frente a la expansión de posibilidades de expresiones vitales y ensanchamiento de derechos a personas.
> El resto de tu argümentación espero que la hayas escrito con un gorrito de papel de aluminio en la cabeza



Lo que usted llams pensamiento mágico es parte de ser humano. Usted niega esa parte de las personas


----------



## paconan (11 Mar 2022)

El JP se hace eco de la noticia...

*Las fuerzas rusas planean disparar contra Bielorrusia desde Ucrania: informe*

Las fuerzas rusas planean disparar contra Bielorrusia desde el territorio de Ucrania para atraerlos a la guerra, advirtió el viernes por la tarde el Ministro de Defensa de Ucrania, Oleksiy Reznikov. Según los medios ucranianos, es posible que ya hayan comenzado a bombardear.

Reznikov agregó que Rusia tiene la intención de llevar a cabo un ataque desde el espacio aéreo de Ucrania para encubrir el crimen.

Según el ministro, el propósito de la provocación es obligar a los actuales líderes de Bielorrusia a ir a la guerra contra Ucrania.

Reznikov señaló que el ejército ucraniano no ha planeado, no planea y no planeará ninguna acción agresiva contra Bielorrusia.



https://www.jpost.com/breaking-news/article-700998



Los guardias fronterizos ucranianos registraron el avión que volaba de Bielorrusia a Ucrania. Los aviones de ataque Sukhoi Su lanzaron bombas sobre el territorio ucraniano y luego apuntaron a Bielorrusia, informa
@DPSU_ua
.


----------



## Abstenuto (11 Mar 2022)

LaHistoriaSeRepite dijo:


> ¿Cómo que en mi cerebro? ¿pero tu estás viendo la "operación especial" que ha montado el estratega Putin en Ucrania para desnazificar y desmilitarizar? ¿no sientes vergüenza de semejante crimen?. ¿esa es forma de tratar con tus "hermanos" ucranianos?. Por supuesto que esa actuación es obra de mentes enfermizas, rencorosas, acomplejados llenos de odio. ¿Crees que de ahí saldrá algo bueno? Putin a condenado a Rusia y sus ciudadanos a décadas de miseria.



No entiendes una puta mierda. Y no voy a intentar desasnarte, porque sería inútil


----------



## lasoziedad (11 Mar 2022)

Ya verás dentro de 15 dias.


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Se unen a la lucha el Frente de Liberación de Ucrania (FLU) y el Frente de Liberación ucraniano (FLu)


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## poppom (11 Mar 2022)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> Tus valores tradicionales se los cargó, afortunadamente, el pensamiento filosófico del XIX y del XX. Porque son eso, pensamientos mágicos y reaccionarios frente a la expansión de posibilidades de expresiones vitales y ensanchamiento de derechos a personas.
> El resto de tu argümentación espero que la hayas escrito con un gorrito de papel de aluminio en la cabeza



En tu comentario aludías a que no comprendías el porqué del apoyo a Rusia.
Puedes reírte de la argumentación, pero no te sorprendas cuando cada vez más gente esté en contra de este occidente. Porque esos ideales de falso progreso que defiende occidente y el pensamiento mágico difieren muy poco (Recordemos, la vacuna es buena, lo dicen los expertos, sí, esos expertos que dicen una cosa y a la semana otra, pero es que la ciencia "evoluciona")
El pensamiento filosófico del siglo XIX es parte del problema. Confundís la libertad que ha aportado la riqueza del siglo XX con una evolución en la moral occidental pero vendrán sorpresas cuando, terminada esta riqueza, se vea que se ha desvestido cualquier valor moral que tuviera occidente hasta dejarlo desnudo.


----------



## El Promotor (11 Mar 2022)

Está pasando.

Se acumulan los cadáveres de los soldados-niño de Putin...



Broootaaal.






@Guillotin @Castellano @Burbujo II @crocodile @Vilux @PokemonVilnius @Azog el Profanador @Ernesto o lo otro @Scardanelli @delhierro @dabuti @IVNP71 @Edge2 @Guanotopía @HDR @FernandoIII @Casino @txusky_g @Erio-Eleuterio @la mano negra @AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS @Plasteriano @tomasjos @Un-tal-Ivan @Fauna iberica @eljusticiero @Guanotopía


----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

Y aquí hay otro convoy de tropas ucranianas, por ataque aéreo o con misiles.

El Pentágono afirmó recientemente que las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas se enfrentaban a un colapso logístico. Este es, obviamente, el objetivo de los militares rusos: cortar la logística y la comunicación entre los depósitos y almacenes militares supervivientes en la retaguardia y los soldados/combatientes hambrientos de munición en el frente y en las ciudades. Júzgalo tú mismo: una salva completa de Grad MLRS pesa unas cinco toneladas, que hay que traer de alguna manera.

En 8 años de guerra con los mineros en el Donbass, las AFU no han tenido que contar y ahorrar municiones y combustible. Y todavía no han aprendido a hacerlo

t.me/anna_news/24230

Hay un video de lo que queda en el enlace


----------



## tomcat ii (11 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



No creo que ni Hitler tuviera a todo el mundo tan cabreado en solo dos semanas. Vaya pollo está montando el tetarded calvo.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (11 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *India ha disparado accidentalmente y por error un misil a Pakistan.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fe de erratas...

Donde pone " irror," debería poner PRUEBA.


----------



## kenny220 (11 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Se vienen combatientes de Siria y Oriente Medio



A ver. 
Rusia invade
Ucrania invadida. 

Voluntarios para defender al invadido del invasor. 
Voluntarios para ayudar al invasir. 

Hay una sutil diferencia.


----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

Los convoyes de camiones en el distrito de Simferopol ya esperan la llegada de la carga desde Rostov

Crimea entregará ayuda humanitaria a Melitopol, Berdyansk y Energodar.

La entrega de 100 toneladas de ayuda humanitaria desde la región de Rostov a Crimea ha comenzado hoy para su posterior entrega a la población de Ucrania.

t.me/anna_news/24218


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Bartleby (11 Mar 2022)

Lo que viene a decir Putin es que si tenemos que apagar la calefacción, no es por una acción estratégica para atacar al enemigo, como lo quieren vender, sino por todo lo contrario.


----------



## visaman (11 Mar 2022)

vengo del mencabrona de colmenar viejo mas gente que de costumbre, un par d etipos corriendo con el carro a hacer la compra a lo loco yo de tranqui hago mi compra los basicos y el aceite arrasados en fin una locura


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Está pasando.
> 
> Se acumulan los cadáveres de los soldados-niño de Putin...
> 
> ...



esa foto de abajo es la variante ucraniana de la ensaladilla rusa, y eso debe ser salsa rosa o a saber


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Está pasando.
> 
> Se acumulan los cadáveres de los soldados-niño de Putin...
> 
> ...



Algunos de ellos maniatados. Esa foto, lo primero que demuestra que no están respetando la Convención de Ginebra.


----------



## Kreonte (11 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Está pasando.
> 
> Se acumulan los cadáveres de los soldados-niño de Putin...
> 
> ...




Han sido ejecutados, visto que muchos estaban maniatados. Me parece una brutalidad y una salvajada


----------



## molodets (11 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> El JP se hace eco de la noticia...
> 
> *Las fuerzas rusas planean disparar contra Bielorrusia desde Ucrania: informe*
> 
> ...



Parece que la unica arma que tienen los otanistas son guionistas de judewood.


----------



## Fauna iberica (11 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> El JP se hace eco de la noticia...
> 
> *Las fuerzas rusas planean disparar contra Bielorrusia desde Ucrania: informe*
> 
> ...



Magufadas las justas.


----------



## Von Rudel (11 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Al gitano sin primos le gusta invitar a frikis, ayer tenia a dos premiun, el forense loco pidiendo matar a Putin y un gordo friki con camiseta de camuflage enseñando armamento, "hay que matar a muchos rusos, cuantos mas, mejor", Iker ponía su habitual cara de idiota fingiendo no enterarse de nada, "cuarto, cuarto, cuarto, cuartoooo milenio...."




Menuda aberración.


Imagina a un militar Español diciendo que se tienen que matar a mas Afganos.


Estamos en tiempos de locura.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Mar 2022)

molodets dijo:


> Parece que la unica arma que tienen los otanistas son guionistas de judewood.



Están en estado de shock, realmente no esperaban que los rusos fuesen a entrar a estrangular a Ucrania, como hicieron en Siria.


----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

En Mariupol, las unidades del DNR dejaron salir a la gente de los sótanos de los edificios altos ocupados. Las unidades de asalto se adentran en la ciudad. Daré detalles en el informe de hoy.

t.me/anna_news/24227


----------



## Plutarko (11 Mar 2022)

Análisis del asalto a la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia en función de lo que se vio por el directo de la cámara de vigilancia. 



Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Lo que viene a decir Putin es que si tenemos que apagar la calefacción, no es por una acción estratégica para atacar al enemigo, como lo quieren vender, sino por todo lo contrario.



Se tiene que estar descojonando de la panda de inútiles que tiene enfrente en Europa. Una vergüenza todo, si no fuera además una tragedia para el futuro de todos los europeos, que no se merecen estos dirigentes (o sí, qué se yo). A los que habría que echar al mar negro atados a un misil debería ser a los dirigentes europeos. Bueno, como siempre, llevamos así más de dos siglos.


----------



## Impresionante (11 Mar 2022)

Supongo que ya lo habéis enlazado

China dice que EE.UU. puede demostrar su inocencia respecto a los biolaboratorios en Ucrania si responde "directa y honestamente" a estas 3 preguntas


----------



## Bartleby (11 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>




Es que en Berlín y en Hamburgo todavía hay que darle un calentón a la casa, que estamos en Marzo.


----------



## Zhukov (11 Mar 2022)

Puta sociedad enferma.

Visto en un canal de Telegram , fuentes de Kharkov, con vídeo, no puedo enlazar pero os copio

El rector de la Universidad de Cultura de Kiev, Mikhail Poplavsky, expulsa a los estudiantes del refugio antiaéreo de la universidad y, en caso de incumplimiento de su orden, amenaza con denunciarlos a la SBU y enviar a jóvenes incluidas las chicas al frente.

A los estudiantes no se les permite evacuar, afirmando que es imposible enviarlos a Kharkov, Sumy y otras ciudades, pero también no ofrecen alternativas.

De hecho, el rector dice: ve a la calle o al frente.


- O sea, el puto rector este, a los estudiantes que viven en los colegios mayores y que se querían refugiar en el búnker de la universidad de los bombardeos y combates, y que no tienen dónde ir, va y los echa para que los maten. A los universitarios que se supone que son el futuro de la nación, los quiere sacrificar como carne de cañón.

Ni me sorprende ni me disgusta que adelanten la graduación de los cadetes de las academias de oficiales y manden a esos muchachos al frente para que se hagan matar estúpidamente en una guerra perdida. Hicieron su elección y pagarán el precio, pero hacer esto con estudiantes no tiene nombre.


----------



## El Promotor (11 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Algunos de ellos maniatados. Esa foto, lo primero que demuestra que no están respetando la Convención de Ginebra.




Y la indignación por no respetar la soberanía de otro país la dejamos para otro día, camarada Erio-Eleuterio

Es lo que tiene meterse en la casa del vecino, destrozarla y disparar contra sus legítimos propietarios.

No sale gratis.






@Scardanelli @Ernesto o lo otro @Fauna iberica @HDR @Casino @Plasteriano @Un-tal-Ivan @Guillotin @crocodile @Azog el Profanador


----------



## crocodile (11 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Pues espero que no. Entonces los muertos serán en vano y tendremos otra guerra en peores condiciones. Claro que quiero más muertos, si no no habrá paz. Quiero que los nazis sean exterminados, ya en el campo de batalla o ante el pelotón de fusilamiento. Quiero que los ucranianos del Oeste sufran la guerra y las consecuencias de sus actos.
> 
> Zelensky es una marioneta que nada controla y al que nadie obedece. Esto va a seguir hasta la destrucción total de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas y la ocupación de todo el territorio posible. Luego ya se entenderán los rusos con los alcaldes y pondrán al gobierno que quieran en Kiev.



Estimado Zhukov hoy he hablado con mi familia política en Crimea y ellos piensan al igual que yo que no habrá anexión de Ucrania, lo que yo pienso es que Putin quiere lo mínimo para que Rusia o se sienta amenazada. Crimea Rusa, DPR y LPR independientes y Ucrania neutral, en mi opinión y vista la agresividad de USA/OTAN no lo veo suficiente para garantizar la seguridad de Rusia.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (11 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Se unen a la lucha el Frente de Liberación de Ucrania (FLU) y el Frente de Liberación ucraniano (FLu)



Y que fue de svoboda???.


----------



## Fauna iberica (11 Mar 2022)

Otra vez a la carga los chinorris.


----------



## delhierro (11 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Y la indignación por no respetar la soberanía de otro país lo dejamos para otro día, camarada Erio-Eleuterio
> 
> Es lo que tiene meterse en la casa del vecino, destrozarla y disparar contra sus legítimos propietarios.
> 
> ...



Estas cosas demuestran el tipo de gente que eres, los rusos tiene x10 x20 ucranianos muertos, pero no dejan salir ni una imagen , tampoco de los prisioneros de los que tienen x100 y eso que los primeros dias los soltaban sin más.

* El tema de atarles las extremidades a los muertos, no tiene porque reflejar que han muerto así. Se hace para evitar que el rigor mortis en posturas extrañas los haga inmanejables. La guerra es muy dura.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (11 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Está pasando.
> 
> Se acumulan los cadáveres de los soldados-niño de Putin...
> 
> ...




Supongo que la inteligencia rusa (que no son unos desgraciados..), están investigando las IP desde donde se están publicando estas fotos, para ajustar cuentas cuando Ucrania esté completamente controlada por los rusos...


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Remequilox (11 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La hegemonía China pasa por la absorción de Rusia por parte de China. En eso están las partes y precisamente eso es lo que occidente quiere evitar. Rusia en este juego es la parte débil, la que no pinta nada, salvo por las nukes. Pero es que a China y occidente le gusta el juego y van a poner toda la carne en el asador.



Rusia "protectorado" de China.
Game over.
Apaga y vámonos (a la academia a estudiar "mandalin")

China conseguiría a precio de derribo:
.- Un montón de energía a coste ínfimo
.- Un montón de materias primas a coste ínfimo
.- Un montón de patentes y propiedad industrial e intelectual por desarrollar a coste ínfimo
.- Un montón de capacidad agropecuaria a coste ínfimo
.- Y de propina, un perro de presa/guardaespaldas/matón cobradeudas, para todo lo que se necesitase, y ellos no quisiesen mancharse las manos, por eso del "softpower"


----------



## lectorina (11 Mar 2022)

Joder, pensaba que era un simple fake al poner la imagen sin fuente. La virgen.









Entrevista en cuatro medios de comunicación de la Eurozona, entre ellos, El Mundo


Entrevista en cuatro medios de comunicación de la Eurozona, entre ellos, El Mundo.




www.hispanidad.com


----------



## alfonbass (11 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Esos valores que disfrutamos ahora en Europa, no?  Libertad los cojones, pluralidad de pensamiento tal que si piensas diferente a lo que te ordenan te “cancelan”, por no hablar de la libertad de elección. Segurísimo que si, guapi



Donde he dicho que la libertad de la que yo hablo la tengamos en Europa?


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Y la indignación por no respetar la soberanía de otro país lo dejamos para otro día, camarada Erio-Eleuterio
> 
> Es lo que tiene meterse en la casa del vecino, destrozarla y disparar contra sus legítimos propietarios.
> 
> ...



En la guerra nada es gratis. Pero los intereses USA, que por cierto han destrozado Europa en menos de una semana, no pueden vender sus lloriqueos como legítimos cuando son los propios "ucranianos" los que no respetan la Convención de Ginebra.

Buen cisco nos han preparado EEUU a los europeos, a los rusos y peor aún a los ucranianos, gracias a retrasados pro-USA como tú, chaval. Menuda avería...

Más gilipollas y no nacéis...


----------



## Fauna iberica (11 Mar 2022)

Que se puede esperar de un charlatán que vive de lo "oculto"


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Rusia "protectorado" de China.
> Game over.
> Apaga y vámonos (a la academia a estudiar "mandalin")
> 
> ...



En resumen. Rusia la ha cagado


----------



## alfonbass (11 Mar 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Pasa que Rusia no esta atacando esos valores de libertad y demas mandangas. Lo que esta atacando son valores como estos, ya que el gobierno ucraniano no se molesta en investigarlas:
> 
> La Madre de Odessa decian regocijandose...



Una abuela que vive en Mariopol y que ha perdido su casa o su vida no es la culpable de esos hechos


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

lectorina dijo:


> Joder, pensaba que era un simple fake al poner la imagen sin fuente. La virgen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me pasó lo mismo. La realidad ya parece un meme.


----------



## Teuro (11 Mar 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> No creo que ni Hitler tuviera a todo el mundo tan cabreado en solo dos semanas. Vaya pollo está montando el tetarded calvo.



Pensaba que la guerra era ir a pegar tiros a Ucrania y se encuentra en que la guerra es esencialmente económica. Con la subida de alimentos va a incendiar a toda África y las consecuencias de eso las va a sufrir occidente, que es a donde van a "migrar" cuando el hambre aparezca.


----------



## Fauna iberica (11 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Y la indignación por no respetar la soberanía de otro país la dejamos para otro día, camarada Erio-Eleuterio
> 
> Es lo que tiene meterse en la casa del vecino, destrozarla y disparar contra sus legítimos propietarios.
> 
> ...



Que pasa cucaracha pepera,?
Sigues siendo el cabron de las caritas.


----------



## El Promotor (11 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Supongo que la inteligencia rusa (que no son unos desgraciados..), están investigando las IP desde donde se están publicando estas fotos, para ajustar cuentas cuando Ucrania esté completamente controlada por los rusos...




Bastante tienen con hacerles llegar a sus soldados-niño agua, comida y propaganda de la barata.

No parece que estén para muchos más trotes.






@delhierro @Ernesto o lo otro @Scardanelli @Guillotin @FernandoIII @HDR @PokemonVilnius @Casino @elena francis @Edge2


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La hegemonía China pasa por la absorción de Rusia por parte de China. En eso están las partes y precisamente eso es lo que occidente quiere evitar. Rusia en este juego es la parte débil, la que no pinta nada, salvo por las nukes. Pero es que a China y occidente le gusta el juego y van a poner toda la carne en el asador.



Me desorino con tus anál isis de barra de tasca, China no necesita absorver nada, China dominará el mundo, vais a ser comunistas por cohones...o disfrutar del recio clima de Takla Makan.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (11 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Lo que llevó hoy el bielorruso a Putin son los planes de atacar a Bielorrusa, a la vez que se ataca a Crimea y las repúblicas gemelas. Alguien de Ucrania ha cantado de plano.



Cuenta cuenta


----------



## Egam (11 Mar 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Pues igual Borrell no es tan HP como creíamos.



No que va. Sobrepasando a "capitán a posteriori"


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zhukov (11 Mar 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


>



Judíos haciendo judiadas. Nada nuevo.

Alguna vez he usado Duck Duck Go, como alternativa a google, pero si quiero buscar noticias rusas las busco en Yandex. Estos imbéciles no se dan cuenta de que con la traducción automática ya no hay barrera del idioma. 

Igual nos quedaremos aislados cuando Rusia desconecte su internet del resto del mundo, pero siempre habrá una forma de burlar el bloqueo informativo.


----------



## Bartleby (11 Mar 2022)

El ministro Planas esta mañana diciendo convencido que no debemos preocuparnos que el suministro de aceite en España está garantizado porque tenemos un aceite de oliva de primera calidad. Me ha recordado a Maria Antoñeta en Versalles diciendo la famosa frase de "si no tienen pan, que coman brioche"


----------



## cuartosinascensor (11 Mar 2022)

Llevo toda mi vida siendo un buen remero, trabajando, pagando impuestos, siendo educado y respetuoso. Tragandome todas las agresiones por parte del poder y sin rechistar. Pues bien, estoy harto ya de que los poderosos me hagan la vida imposible, primero el covid y ahora guerra y crisis económica salvaje.
Desde hoy declaro la guerra al sistema a mi pequeña escala y me reservo el derecho de defenderme frente a los que continuamente me quieren joder la vida.
Estamos en guerra y yo tengo claro quien son mis enemigos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Crimea. La defensa aérea rusa derribó un dron ucraniano Tu-141 Strizh, supuestamente lanzado desde Odessa.

Más temprano, un UAV similar fue derribado en la región de Kherson y otro más a última hora de la noche en la capital de Croacia.


----------



## Teuro (11 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Lo que viene a decir Putin es que si tenemos que apagar la calefacción, no es por una acción estratégica para atacar al enemigo, como lo quieren vender, sino por todo lo contrario.



Tiene razón. ¿Quién dijo que es mejor dejar de producir porque es más barato comprar el trigo y maíz a Ucrania? ¿Quién dijo que consumamos más y más energía de Arabia, Irán, Libia y Rusia? ¿Quién nos "obligó" a deslocalizar las fábricas y producción industrial a Asia? ¿Quién nos obligó a endeudarnos más allá de lo razonable?. A todas las preguntas es nadie, fuimos nosotros mismos los que nos hemos autodestruido. Le hemos regalado las armas con las que nos van a chantajear a partir de ahora.


----------



## Fauna iberica (11 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Se tiene que estar descojonando de la panda de inútiles que tiene enfrente en Europa. Una vergüenza todo, si no fuera además una tragedia para el futuro de todos los europeos, que no se merecen estos dirigenes (o sí, qué se yo). A los que habría que echar al mar negro atados a un misil debería ser a los dirigentes europeos. Bueno, como siempre, llevamos así más de dos siglos.



Discrepo, si se lo merecen, al menos una parte significativa de la sociedad


----------



## Seronoser (11 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> *Leroy Merlin anunció planes para ampliar los suministros y la gama en Rusia*
> 
> El minorista francés de bricolaje Leroy Merlin (parte del grupo Adeo) seguirá operando en Rusia. Además, tras la salida de algunos jugadores del mercado ruso, la empresa está lista para aumentar el número de entregas y ampliar la gama de productos existente.
> Sobre los planes futuros de Leroy Merlin se dieron a conocer el viernes 11 de marzo. En una carta a los socios del minorista, firmada por el Director General Adjunto de Leroy Merlin Vostok LLC (una estructura de Leroy Merlin en Rusia - Ed.) Eric Poulet y la Directora de Relaciones con los Proveedores Anna Goncharova, se dice que la empresa continúa con su trabajar en Rusia a pesar de los rumores de cierre o suspensión de actividades.
> ...



Si lo dice Leroy Merlin, ocurrirá lo mismo con Auchan, Decathlon, Pimkie, etc, todas ellas pertenecientes al Grupo Mulliez.
Los Mulliez por cierto, fueron colaboracionistas de los nazis, en la Francia ocupada.
Siempre se adaptan...


----------



## Teuro (11 Mar 2022)

Aquí en el mediterráneo pasamos de un escenario a otro en menos de una semana. No sabemos que es eso del "entretiempo".


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Mar 2022)

Evacuada embajada turca de Kíev

Tass.ru


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (11 Mar 2022)

cuartosinascensor dijo:


> Llevo toda mi vida siendo un buen remero, trabajando, pagando impuestos, siendo educado y respetuoso. Tragandome todas las agresiones por parte del poder y sin rechistar. Pues bien, estoy harto ya de que los poderosos me hagan la vida imposible, primero el covid y ahora guerra y crisis económica salvaje.
> Desde hoy declaro la guerra al sistema a mi pequeña escala y me reservo el derecho de defenderme frente a los que continuamente me quieren joder la vida.
> Estamos en guerra y yo tengo claro quien son mis enemigos.



A remar y callar


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (11 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Una abuela que *vive* en Mariopol y que ha perdido su casa o su vida no es la culpable de esos hechos




Usa el pasado si está muerta, un poco de por favor.

"Vivía"


----------



## Snowball (11 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> El ministro Planas esta mañana diciendo convencido que no debemos preocuparnos que el suministro de aceite en España está garantizado porque tenemos un aceite de oliva de primera calidad. Me ha recordado a Maria Antoñeta en Versalles diciendo la famosa frase de "si no tienen pan, que coman brioche"



A mi me Recuerda más a "el mejor sistema financiero del mundo " y " la mejor sanidad del mundo"

Run you fools...


----------



## Giles Amaury (11 Mar 2022)

Hasta ahora sabíamos que los ucranianos eran unos nazis, unos drogatas, unos peleles corruptos sometidos a EE UU, pero ahora gracias a los que comentan en el blog de Zhukov sabemos también que son unos pederastas. Y gracias a Zhukov sabemos que el soldado ucraniano es una bestia sanguinaria que no trata con la debida caballerosidad a los prisioneros de guerra. Pero da igual, porque ese trato a los soldados que se rinden solo lleva a los aguerridos soldados rusos a luchar con mayor denuedo:


----------



## midelburgo (11 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Se tiene que estar descojonando de la panda de inútiles que tiene enfrente en Europa. Una vergüenza todo, si no fuera además una tragedia para el futuro de todos los europeos, que no se merecen estos dirigenes (o sí, qué se yo). A los que habría que echar al mar negro atados a un misil debería ser a los dirigentes europeos. Bueno, como siempre, llevamos así más de dos siglos.



Hombre, con el numerito de los Mig29 polacos se tienen que haber descojonado un rato.
Dale los Mig - Toma los Mig y se los das tu- Yo nunca he querido tus Mig.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Los ruskis también quieren jugar a la propaganda


----------



## Impresionante (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Me desorino con tus anál isis de barra de tasca, China no necesita absorver nada, China dominará el mundo, vais a ser comunistas por cohones...o disfrutar del recio clima de Takla Makan.



Te imagino así, cabreado. Como buen comunista guerrero


----------



## kronopath (11 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Cálmate y trata de ser positiva. Si el precio del combustible afecta a la actividad económica pues bajarán los impuestos a la gasolina. También hay que pensar en las oportunidades que ofrece para acelerar la transición hacia la renovables y la movilidad eléctrica. Y si no, siempre nos podremos consolar pensando que no estamos tan mal como los orcorrusos.



Jajajaj eres todo un npc


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (11 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Bastante tienen con hacerles llegar a sus soldados-niño agua, comida y propaganda de la barata.
> 
> No parece que estén para muchos más trotes.
> 
> ...




Aparenta que eres débil cuando eres fuerte.

Zun zu.

Insisto, todos estos de las fotitos, están muertos si se quedan en Ucrania, la venganza va a ser brotalísima. (Bueno, ya lo está siendo, Ucrania ya a perdido 1/3 parte del país, casi la mitad y el mar...y no a pasado ni un mes de guerra).


Recuerda que el Kremlim tiene "listas" desde hace meses y meses...


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Claro, Ukranianos destruyendo sus edificios. Creo que han visto a dos ucranianos llenando el deposito del tanque del General Ruso.


----------



## Vorsicht (11 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Broootaaal guiño a Ucrania de Lidia.
> 
> Ya sabemos quién ha obligado a Santi a dar un giro de 180 grados en la política de NWOX sobre Putin y Rusia. Y no han sido Soros, los judeomasones, la UE, USA o la OTAN.
> 
> ...



Dentro de la gravedad, ser beta es una consecuencia de ser retarded, que es su verdadero problema.


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (11 Mar 2022)

*El FMI alerta de una posible bancarrota rusa: el efecto dominó que hundirá su economía y afectará al resto*

*En 1998 Moscú no pudo pagar su deuda y fue el detonante de una dura recesión para su economía. Occidente no será ajeno a la crisis.*










El FMI alerta de una posible bancarrota rusa: el efecto dominó que hundirá su economía y afectará al resto


En 1998 Moscú no pudo pagar su deuda y fue el detonante de una dura recesión para su economía. Occidente no será ajeno a la crisis.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Billy Ray (11 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Está pasando.
> 
> Se acumulan los cadáveres de los soldados-niño de Putin...
> 
> ...



Ejecución de prisioneros, y encima lo muestran como una hazaña.

De siempre estas cosas causaron el efecto contrario, mala idea mostrar eso, y peor hacerla, claro.

Hijos de puta asesinos.


----------



## crocodile (11 Mar 2022)

Ojo. 

Hay escaramuzas aéreas en territorio bielorruso.

#BREAKING
❗ — Reports of Air strikes on the city of Kopany, Belarus, localized right at the Belarusian border with Ukraine!


----------



## Rafl Eg (11 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Realmente Putin esta tan flipado de pensar que puede colocar un presidente titere en Kiev
> 
> Ningun presidente proruso va a gobernar en Kiev, ese es precisamente el origen del problema.
> 
> ...



Poner en Ucrania a un presidente pro-ruso sería lo más justo, ya que así se estaría restituyendo la legalidad vigente que había cuando Yanukovich presidía Ucrania, antes del golpe de estado antidemocrático del 2014.


----------



## LIRDISM (11 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Está pasando.
> 
> Se acumulan los cadáveres de los soldados-niño de Putin...
> 
> ...



Ese es el famoso bosque que está en el este de Kiev, viendo el google Maps. Parece un sitio extremadamente peligroso, tienen que pasar eso para tener ya Kiev a la vista.


----------



## alfonbass (11 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Me desorino con tus anál isis de barra de tasca, China no necesita absorver nada, China dominará el mundo, vais a ser comunistas por cohones...o disfrutar del recio clima de Takla Makan.



Tómate la pastillita


----------



## al loro (11 Mar 2022)

Europa se saca la chorra y muestra su arma letal:

EL PUTO PIANO DE LOS COJONES

Jódete Putin.









Música entre el dolor de los refugiados ucranianos: el reportero español Olmo Blanco toca en la frontera polaca


Música entre el dolor de los refugiados ucranianos: el reportero español Olmo Blanco toca en la frontera polaca




headtopics.com


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Hasta ahora sabíamos que los ucranianos eran unos nazis, unos drogatas, unos peleles corruptos sometidos a EE UU, pero ahora gracias a los que comentan en el blog de Zhukov sabemos también que son unos pederastas. Y gracias a Zhukov sabemos que el soldado ucraniano es una bestia sanguinaria que no trata con la debida caballerosidad a los prisioneros de guerra. Pero da igual, porque ese trato a los soldados que se rinden solo lleva a los aguerridos soldados rusos a luchar con mayor denuedo:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 978874



Ya lo dijo el rebanacuellos rubio que entrevisto Risto: "Los niños rusos que capturamos dicen que no seban porque combatren, pero seguro que lo dicen PARA QUE NO LOS MATEMOS".


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

El momento de la explosión en el aeródromo de Lutsk. 


Un aeródromo militar fue bombardeado en Lutsk. 


Una explosión en una unidad militar en Ivano-Frankivsk.


 Se lanzó un ataque con misiles en el Dniepropetrovsk.


----------



## alfonbass (11 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Usa el pasado si está muerta, un poco de por favor.
> 
> "Vivía"



Se comprende el mensaje


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Mar 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Cuenta cuenta



Lukashenko afirma a Putin que el gobierno ucraniano planeaban lanzar un ataque militar contra Bielorrusia, y la operación militar especial de Rusia frustró estos planes




__





Lukashenko afirma a Putin que el gobierno ucraniano planeaban lanzar un ataque militar contra Bielorrusia, y la operación militar especial de Rusia frustró estos planes - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias







sana.sy


----------



## kenny220 (11 Mar 2022)

Hombre compiyoguis china y Vietnam, o Filipinas, buenoooo


----------



## Seronoser (11 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Los especulatas se están poniendo las botas. Un porcentaje importante de las variaciones que vemos, en el rublo y en el petróleo y todo lo demás, se debe exclusivamente a su actividad.



Bueno Rusia hace lo suyo también.
Un rublo devaluado un 50%, y un petróleo sobre los 110 dólares, es orgásmico para poder financiar la guerra sin despeinarse.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Hasta ahora sabíamos que los ucranianos eran unos nazis, unos drogatas, unos peleles corruptos sometidos a EE UU, pero ahora gracias a los que comentan en el blog de Zhukov sabemos también que son unos pederastas. Y gracias a Zhukov sabemos que el soldado ucraniano es una bestia sanguinaria que no trata con la debida caballerosidad a los prisioneros de guerra. Pero da igual, porque ese trato a los soldados que se rinden solo lleva a los aguerridos soldados rusos a luchar con mayor denuedo:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 978874



Se te olvido poner que inventaron el COVID.


----------



## Remequilox (11 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Algunos de ellos maniatados. Esa foto, lo primero que demuestra que no están respetando la Convención de Ginebra.



O sí. 
Según.
En la Convención esa (y su casuística derivada) hay lo de Combatiente Ilegal.
Si no es soldado o combatiente legal, te pillan los rusos (o los novorusos), y te pueden aplicar su propio código legal. Si tu ley dice fusilar de inmediato a todo personal armado enemigo no legal (= terrorista), estás cumpliendo la ley.






Combatiente ilegal - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Las policías y cuerpos de seguridad de multitud de Estados, ante los terroristas, armados o sospechosos de ser una amenaza, aplican frecuentemente eso de primero dispara, y luego, si sigue vivo, ya preguntarás.

El problema "legal" podría venir cuando sí eres combatiente armado legal en base a la reciente legalidad ucraniana, pero que esa neolegalidad no cumpla los requisitos como para que sea de aplicación las Convenciones de Ginebra.
¿Debe el bando ruso respetar la neolegalidad de Zelensky, o tan solo debe respetar el derecho internacional?


----------



## Kreonte (11 Mar 2022)

Profesores de Harvard, Oxford, investigadores, directores de hospitales en USA, coroneles, ex directores del centro nacional de inteligencia, etc., pero a Paco Pérez, paleta exiliado, le parece un programa para lumpen.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Mar 2022)

*MR POOL *
No mucho mas pero en la misma linea











¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?

hillary clinton dead8141116186






Results by Jewish Gematria ​
Word​Jewish​English​Simple​Searches​events begin​1003​732​122​2682​wtc​1003​276​46​2003​seek and you shall find​1003​1230​205​1345​find astrology sign​1003​1284​214​1226​blessed are the pure in
heart​1003​1548​258​​

ESPECULACIONES SI PODRIA SER ALGO ASI COMO CAJEROS ATM AL CARAJO
O ATM ALGO DE BITCOIN
VEREMOS
O TAMBIOEN SI NO

events begin
WTC










“X marks the spot. I found the Treasure”


‘TRUMP WAS THE TRAP.” You might not understand this — it is a PhD in Military Warfare and Q’s coded comms pointed us to it – “X” marked the spot. But it to…




radiopatriot.net





​


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (11 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Se comprende el mensaje




Sí, pero hay que escribir bien, si se puede.


----------



## Octubrista (11 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Judíos haciendo judiadas. Nada nuevo.
> 
> Alguna vez he usado Duck Duck Go, como alternativa a google, pero si quiero buscar noticias rusas las busco en Yandex. Estos imbéciles no se dan cuenta de que con la traducción automática ya no hay barrera del idioma.
> 
> Igual nos quedaremos aislados cuando Rusia desconecte su internet del resto del mundo, pero siempre habrá una forma de burlar el bloqueo informativo.



Utiliza el buscador:








Qwant


The 1st European search engine that respects your privacy.




www.qwant.com





A día de hoy, al menos busca sin censura.


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> El momento de la explosión en el aeródromo de Lutsk.
> 
> 
> Un aeródromo militar fue bombardeado en Lutsk.
> ...



El primero ha dado a combustible o munición seguro


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Mar 2022)

​
felipe vi​814​504​84​

​



lol


----------



## Homero+10 (11 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Giles Amaury (11 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Se te olvido poner que inventaron el COVID.



No, ahora lo que tiene ahí, según dice Lavrov, es el COVID 2.0 y lo pueden soltar en cualquier momento. Cuando veamos varios cientos de civiles muertos en sótanos y refugios en Mariupol y Kiev será por culpa de los EE.UU que lo han soltado.


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Hay que matar más rusos. Es sin duda una consigna sencilla y correcta. Cuanto más soldados turcochinos invasores maten, mejor estarán los ucranianos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Bartleby (11 Mar 2022)

La forma en que se da la información es absolutamente confusa, y no será por horas de "información", no sé si as tropas rusas están en Kiev o caminan hacia kiev. Todos los días, desde hace dos semanas, leo titulares que dicen que "las tropas rusas avanzan hacia Kiev", si hubiera salido yo hace 14 días de mi casa, llego antes.


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Mar 2022)

Y el ganador del Premio Darwin ees....
El ex soldado / mercenario del ejército británico va a la guerra en Ucrania, es golpeado con cohetes / fuego de helicóptero, corre asustado hacia el bosque, es recogido por la Defensa Territorial de Ucrania que lo tortura pensando que es un espía ruso, es liberado, inmediatamente regresa a casa en el Reino Unido.


----------



## Rafl Eg (11 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Sustituir a Pedro Baños por el sucnor ese tiene delito..


----------



## katiuss (11 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Por desgracia cierto para los ucranianos... Sin más muertos no hay trato seguro... Y aún con muchos más muertos lo mismo se la suda al Putler


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>





Giles Amaury dijo:


> No, ahora lo que tiene ahí, según dice Lavrov, es el COVID 2.0 y lo pueden soltar en cualquier momento. Cuando veamos varios cientos de civiles muertos en sótanos y refugios en Mariupol y Kiev será por culpa de los EE.UU que lo han soltado.



Tambien se te ha olvidado decir qeu según Rusia van a hacer ataques quimicos y atacar bielorrusia.

Que te apuestas a que en breve hace un ataque quimico Rusia, y Bielorrusia ataca Ucrania???


----------



## willbeend (11 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Una abuela que vive en Mariopol y que ha perdido su casa o su vida no es la culpable de esos hechos



Son sus secuestradores los responsables. Si no los detienes, despues habra mas abuelas en mas lugares con el mismo problema.

Parece que los rusos ya llevan esperando 8 años a ver si las autoridades en Ukr, dejan de bombardear las casas de las abuelas en el Donbass... ahi tambien hay abuelas con casas y una vida.


----------



## magufone (11 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



pues el gordaco ese que vaya el primero, a ver si se puede mover por una zanja siquiera...


----------



## Roedr (11 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Hay que matar más rusos. Es sin duda una consigna sencilla y correcta. Cuanto más soldados turcochinos invasores maten, mejor estarán los ucranianos.



¿y de dónde sacas que los ucranianos son mejores que los rusos? . Son un país aún más corrupto que Rusia y muerto de hambre, por algo será.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## kerowsky1972 (11 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Pues lo mismo hasta es verdad.
> Los entrenó USA.
> Los financió Arabia y Qatar.
> Los capturó Rusia.
> ...



Lo 16mil del patíbulo no?


----------



## Kreonte (11 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Lukashenko afirma a Putin que el gobierno ucraniano planeaban lanzar un ataque militar contra Bielorrusia, y la operación militar especial de Rusia frustró estos planes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me informan también que tenían una alianza con los lagartos amarelos para invadir otros sistemas interestelares. Al Donbass los dejaban estar por pena.


----------



## El Tuerto (11 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Kiev está negociando con los países europeos que los 415.000 millones de dólares bloqueados de las reservas rusas se utilicen para compensar los daños causados a Ucrania, dijo el subdirector del Ministerio de Economía
> 
> t.me/vicktop55/1307



Y sino que nos embarguen las cuentas a los ciudadanos europeos!

Corralazo para comprar armas!!


----------



## Sr Julian (11 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Hace unos meses lo mismo decian de los antivacunas.


----------



## midelburgo (11 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Hay que matar más rusos. Es sin duda una consigna sencilla y correcta. Cuanto más soldados turcochinos invasores maten, mejor estarán los ucranianos.



La OTAN esta dispuesta a desgastar Rusia hasta el ultimo ucraniano. Eso ya lo sabiamos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Mar 2022)

_Putin holds meeting with members of Security Council_


*And look, he brought Trump's Red Folder with him... *

​


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (11 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Vaya Manolazo de barra, cuánto más inútil más alto cargo


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Mar 2022)

Vincent Kennedy⍟


Morning Patriots. All eyes on UN Today. {#id:130253#}




anonup.com


----------



## dabuti (11 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Broootaaal guiño a Ucrania de Lidia.
> 
> Ya sabemos quién ha obligado a Santi a dar un giro de 180 grados en la política de NWOX sobre Putin y Rusia. Y no han sido Soros, los judeomasones, la UE, USA o la OTAN.
> 
> ...



Un tic-toc con la bandera ucra sería la hostia


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Me informan también que tenían una alianza con los lagartos amarelos para invadir otros sistemas interestelares. Al Donbass los dejaban estar por pena.



Je,je,je…a la OTAN la han cogido con el carrito de los helados. Hoy a parte del bielorruso el finés estuvo hablando con el ruso, para que no haya malentendidos…


----------



## tomcat ii (11 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Hombre, tú de nuevo.
> 
> Tu amigo Zhukov ya habla de anexionarse Ucrania por los recursos. A lo mejor el Gobierno General no lo montan, pero el Reichskommissariat Ukraine, seguro...



A zhukov lo tengo en el ignore hace tiempo pero vaya tontería, Rusia es el país más grande del mundo y con más recursos, si son unos muertos de hambre es sólo y exclusivamente culpa suya, recursos y espacio tienen de sobra.


----------



## Sr Julian (11 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



aqui en Caspaluñeee los Lazis hacian lo mismo con niñas que tenian puesta la camiseta de la selección Española de futbol. Decian que estaban provocando.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## cuartosinascensor (11 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> La forma en que se da la información es absolutamente confusa, y no será por horas de "información", no sé si as tropas rusas están en Kiev o caminan hacia kiev. Todos los días, desde hace dos semanas, leo titulares que dicen que "las tropas rusas avanzan hacia Kiev", si hubiera salido yo hace 14 días de mi casa, llego antes.



El 3° día de guerra decían que estaban a 10 km de Kiev y ahora dicen que están a 20 km. Van marcha atrás los rusos?
Para fiarse de los medios. No me creo nada, es más, ya pasó de poner la tele, que hagan y digan lo que quieran.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Me informan también que tenían una alianza con los lagartos amarelos para invadir otros sistemas interestelares. Al Donbass los dejaban estar por pena.


----------



## magufone (11 Mar 2022)

despues de toda la basura que han soltado con el covid, e iker el primero, no se a que viene defender a un mercenario como el iker...


----------



## Roedr (11 Mar 2022)

Acabo de ver en un Twitter pro-ruso, o ruso directamente, que los ucras controlan el 35-40% del Donbas. Después de casi dos semanas aún ni controlan un región al lado de Rusia. Es imposible que Rusia gane esto, y no parece Putin un tipo dispuesto a aceptar la humillación. Yo creo que terminamos con nukes.


----------



## alfonbass (11 Mar 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Son sus secuestradores los responsables. Si no los detienes, despues habra mas abuelas en mas lugares con el mismo problema.



Claro, dile eso a sus familiares...

Lo que se tenía que haber hecho desde el principio, 2014, es haber reconocido a las repúblicas y, cuando se estuviera preparado, meterse en el Dombass, explicando también al mundo lo que cojones ocurría, pero no, "molaba" más usar RT para confundir al personal fuera de Rusia, para decir chorradas "progres" ( no me lo neguéis) y para buscar los "intereses" del Kremlin en fastidiar o en "remover" el tema con Cataluña...por ejemplo...

No, esta guerra no va de lo que ocurrió en 2014, esto es una cagada histórica, va a significar no poder hacerse con el control de Ucrania, ya hemos visto este tiempo que los ucranianos NO SE VAN A RENDIR, se va a dejar a todo el país hecho un puto solar y Rusia, tiene dos opciones, o acepta un desastre económico de proporciones bíblicas si quiere recuperar ese territorio o nukearnos a todos por la gracia...

Qué bien, eh


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> aqui en Caspaluñeee los Lazis hacian lo mismo con niñas que tenian puesta la camiseta de la selección Española de futbol. Decian que estaban provocando.



Hay que ser profundamente imbécil para acosar a alguien en plena calle por una camiseta.


----------



## magufone (11 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Un tic-toc con la bandera ucra sería la hostia



estará en ello... y la respuesta de Santi sera otra foto en _jiñagram _mirando al infinito con alguna frase-consigna reutilizable e intercambiable...


----------



## Seronoser (11 Mar 2022)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> Yo creo que se puede aceptar realidades como:
> - Rusia tiene potencial para ganar militarmente la guerra.
> - La operación al menos por lo que parece le está costando tanto en tiempo como en material como en vidas humanas muchísimo más d elo que al menos públicamente parecían presumir.
> - Ucrania está siendo devastad
> ...



Te respondo, que te veo muy perdido chaval:


- La operación al menos por lo que parece le está costando tanto en tiempo como en material como en vidas humanas muchísimo más d elo que al menos públicamente parecían presumir.

_*La operación no sigue tu estandar occidental. Se está limpiando Ucrania, y no hay prisa. Menos ver Homeland y más conocer a los rusos.*_
- Ucrania está siendo devastada

*El oeste está intacto. La primera, tercera y cuarta ciudades del país, están intactas a día de hoy*
- Las sanciones económicas y demás movimientos de castigo a la economía de Rusia van a suponer un golpe fuertísimo para el pais de Putin, y cuanto más se alargue el conflicto mucho peor.

*Eso lo dices tú. Las sanciones ya estamos viendo a quien están golpeando. Apagas la cale a las 23 para no gastar?*
- Tras Ucrania y Rusia quien peor lo va a llevar van a ser los países europeos, sin duda.
- Y todo esto afectará al comercio global tanto a nivel de precios como de producción y desempleo

Por ello, en mi opinión debe llegar a un punto de equilibrio el conflicto armado donde Rusia puede darse por al menos resarcida o justificada de cara a su mundo interno la invasión, donde Ucrania pueda darse por resarcida al haber resistido frente al invasor y donde Europa y demás actores globales puedan ver que hay espacio para la negociación política de acuerdos que frenen y desescalen el conclicto con Rusia.

_*No tienes ni idea de las motivaciones rusas. Las series de Netflix os han dañado el cerebro, sin duda. Y estáis en shock viendo que ni Usa ni Europa mueven un dedo.*_

Esperemos por el bien de todos que sea muy pronto.
Por cierto no entiendo muy bien la gente que viviendo en España apoya de esa manera desaforada a Rusia, entiendo que tienen unos ideales muy próximos a ellos. A mí me parecen valores muy contrarios no sólo a los europeos occidentales, sino sobre todo a los de toda cultura mediterránea.
No sé, que se vayan a Rusia una temporada a ver qué tal les va.

*En Rusia se respeta la cultura extranjera, porque Rusia es el pais más multicultural probablemente del mundo.*
*Pero claro, tú desde Albacete, viendo series de Amazon Prime, no sabes ni por dónde te da el aire, parguela.
Yo he trabajado en 6 países incluyendo Hispañistán, en toda mi vida, y en NINGUNO, me han tratado mejor que en Rusia.*
*Y tú? Cuál es tu experiencia? En cuantos países has sido residente fiscal? Puedes contarnoslo? 
Imagino que Rusia es uno de ellos no? Porque pareces comentar mucho sobre ella como un ejjjjjjperto.*


----------



## vettonio (11 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Yo defiendo la independencia de mi país, que es Catalunya.



No soy partidario pero reconozco tu valentía y sinceridad. Y desde luego, tienes todo mi respeto.


----------



## Billy Ray (11 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ojo.
> 
> Hay escaramuzas aéreas en territorio bielorruso.
> 
> ...



_Informes de un ataque aéreo en el pueblo de Kopany dentro de Bielorrusia cerca de la frontera con Ucrania, se ve humo elevándose. El ejército de Ucrania afirma que fue hecho por aviones rusos que habían despegado de la base aérea de Dubrovytsia como una bandera falsa para llevar a Bielorrusia a la guerra. 

_


----------



## El Promotor (11 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ejecución de prisioneros, y encima lo muestran como una hazaña.
> 
> De siempre estas cosas causaron el efecto contrario, mala idea mostrar eso, y peor hacerla, claro.
> 
> Hijos de puta asesinos.




Por cierto.

A ver si les pueden hacer llegar a Putin y a su hambrienta tropa de soldados-niño que no sería mala idea que aparcaran mejor sus tanques en Ucrania.



No hay derecho, oiga.






@Erio-Eleuterio @delhierro @PokemonVilnius @HDR @Azog el Profanador @txusky_g @Ernesto o lo otro @Penitenciagite!! @Scardanelli @Guillotin @FernandoIII @Guanotopía @Viernes_Negro4 @crocodile @Caronte el barquero @lowfour @Edge2 @Burbujo II @y esto es todo amigos @Erio-Eleuterio @John Nash @Casino @Debunker @Dula @Libre Libre Quiero Ser


----------



## Kreonte (11 Mar 2022)

Puedo admitir críticas sobre Cuarto Milenio, pero Horizonte es otra cosa más seria. Puede cometer errores como todo ser humano, es palpable que ayer se equivocó de invitado. Un tarugo q no supo expresar lo que todos sabemos: Ucrania tiene q reducir la capacidad del ejército ruso, para así poder ir en mejor posición a futuras negociaciones.


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (11 Mar 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Alguno de este foro saldría frente a los tanques rusos con el AK en las manos gritando: "¡Por el heteropatriarcadooooo!"



yo por mujeres como las rusas de Rusia, de Ucrania...de Transnistria...si...

ROTUNDAMENTE SI


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

El final con el himno es total.


----------



## Top5 (11 Mar 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Por desgracia cierto para los ucranianos... Sin más muertos no hay trato seguro... Y aún con muchos más muertos lo mismo se la suda al *Putler*



455 mensajes desde abril del 2007 -----------> a ignorados.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Acabo de ver en un Twitter pro-ruso, o ruso directamente, que los ucras controlan el 35-40% del Donbas.



Es que eso es lógico. La mayor parte del ejército ucro se encuentra ahí. Casi unos 100k hombres.
Ahora tratan de embolsarlos para machacarlos si no se rinden. De eso va el juego.


----------



## Dylan Leary (11 Mar 2022)

Esto hará que suba el precio, como sigan así van a conseguir que los sindicatos españoles organicen una manifestación contra el Gobierno.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (11 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Por cierto.
> 
> A ver si les pueden hacer llegar a Putin y su tropa de soldados-niño que no sería mala idea que aparcaran mejor sus tanques en Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Me sorprende ver como la gente sale con la bicicleta por una zona de guerra.


----------



## willbeend (11 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> El momento de la explosión en el aeródromo de Lutsk.
> 
> 
> Un aeródromo militar fue bombardeado en Lutsk.



Coño! Parece una bomba nuclear... entre el hongo y las particulas esas brillando al final


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## magufone (11 Mar 2022)

muy tipico de aquellos lares... si le tocas los cojones a alguien, pasa de cero a cien en cero coma 
Para los que estan acostumbrados al "eh eeeeh eeeeeeeeh" muy de España o Italia les parecera "violento"


----------



## damevenenooooo (11 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Puedo admitir críticas sobre Cuarto Milenio, pero Horizonte es otra cosa más seria. Puede cometer errores como todo ser humano, es palpable que ayer se equivocó de invitado. Un tarugo q no supo expresar lo que todos sabemos: Ucrania tiene q reducir la capacidad del ejército ruso, para así poder ir en mejor posición a futuras negociaciones.



Vas a aceptar criticas sobre cuarto milenio? Maldito eunuco!!


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Mar 2022)

Otra visión del conflicto…


----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

Estábamos esperando a los nuestros, los rusos...

"Pensamos que nunca saldríamos de allí. Estábamos contando los días. Nos dijeron: un día más, dos días más. Y luego una semana, la segunda semana, la segunda semana ya había terminado. Todavía no puedo superar el hecho de que seamos libres. Con fiebre, todo enfermo, sin medicación. Cuando nuestros chicos entraron, lloramos. Cuando entró un hombre y nos dio las buenas tardes, comprendimos que eran los rusos los que habían venido.

t.me/anna_news/24232


----------



## Limón (11 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Acabo de ver en un Twitter pro-ruso, o ruso directamente, que los ucras controlan el 35-40% del Donbas. Después de casi dos semanas aún ni controlan un región al lado de Rusia. Es imposible que Rusia gane esto, y no parece Putin un tipo dispuesto a aceptar la humillación. Yo creo que terminamos con nukes.



La situacion cada vez es mas peligrosa precisamente por eso, cada dia que pasa el genocida Putin está mas desesperado y no va a dudar en hacer cualquier barbaridad.
Por eso esta acojonadisimo Macron, que ha hablado con él.


----------



## Billy Ray (11 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Por cierto.
> 
> A ver si les pueden hacer llegar a Putin y su tropa de soldados-niño que no sería mala idea que aparcaran mejor sus tanques en Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Esto no es un partido de futbol, el niño lo pareces tú y esos amiguitos otanicos que llamas para que te den zanquitos. Resulta usted patético, en serio.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (11 Mar 2022)

Los rusos le están diciendo a los sirios que van a Ucrania a defender las centrales nucleares, mienten hasta en eso


----------



## dabuti (11 Mar 2022)

¿La URSS fabricaba drones?
¿30 AÑOS VOLANDO?
MENUDA PUTA MIERDA DE NOTICIA.









Croacia critica que el dron caído en su territorio sobrevolara tres países de la OTAN desde Ucrania sin ser interceptado


Las autoridades croatas han informado este viernes de que el dron de fabricación soviética que se estrelló este jueves por la noche en Zagreb partió de Ucrania y sobrevoló Rumanía, Hungría y Croacia, países de la UE y de la OTAN, sin que fuera interceptado.




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

Guauuuu... Ese tipo de sanciones uno se las calla. Que aparezcan en la letra pequeña.


----------



## midelburgo (11 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Otra visión del conflicto…



Lo de pillo sirio cambia de significado.


----------



## magufone (11 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Puedo admitir críticas sobre Cuarto Milenio, pero Horizonte es otra cosa más seria. Puede cometer errores como todo ser humano, es palpable que ayer se equivocó de invitado. Un tarugo q no supo expresar lo que todos sabemos: Ucrania tiene q reducir la capacidad del ejército ruso, para así poder ir en mejor posición a futuras negociaciones.



ucrania no tiene capacidad ninguna para reducir la capacidad del ejercito ruso, si acaso, para provocar, mas sufrimiento para si mismo sobre todo, que se recrudezca la ofensiva, y acaben alfombrando con artilleria desde el quinto pino. Otro pais tendria capacidad... Ucrania no la tiene, y en horizonte el gordaco ese solo decia cosas de flipao.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Aviones de la OTAN

En el cielo de Polonia, cerca de la frontera con Ucrania, hay un avión de control de combate y designación de objetivos Boeing E-8C de la Fuerza Aérea de EE. UU., que despegó de la base aérea de Rammstein (Alemania).

Un helicóptero UH-60M Blackhawk vuela directamente a lo largo de la frontera.

Un Airbus A330-243MRTT de la Fuerza Aérea Holandesa también está sobre los cielos de Polonia

El dron de reconocimiento RQ-4B Global Hawk de la Fuerza Aérea de EE UU surca el cielo sobre el Mar Negro


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Coño! Parece una bomba nuclear... entre el hongo y las particulas esas brillando al final



un hongo se forna en cualquier explosion por encima de la superficie cuando la onda expansiva rebota contra el suelo y es proyectada hacia arriba, es una cuestion de simple geometria matematica

la magnitud de la explosion se puede explicar por ser un deposito de combustible de aviacion, altamente inflamable
las bombas termobaricas supongo que tienen un aspecto similar al incendiar el oxigeno de la atmosfera circindante


----------



## cuartosinascensor (11 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> muy tipico de aquellos lares... si le tocas los cojones a alguien, pasa de cero a cien en cero coma
> Para los que estan acostumbrados al "eh eeeeh eeeeeeeeh" muy de España o Italia les parecera "violento"



Ni suelta el purito el tío, un crack


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)

Agricultores ucranianos aprovisionando de misiles a su ejército


----------



## Eneko Aritza (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (11 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Tiene razón. ¿Quién dijo que es mejor dejar de producir porque es más barato comprar el trigo y maíz a Ucrania? ¿Quién dijo que consumamos más y más energía de Arabia, Irán, Libia y Rusia? ¿Quién nos "obligó" a deslocalizar las fábricas y producción industrial a Asia? ¿Quién nos obligó a endeudarnos más allá de lo razonable?. A todas las preguntas es nadie, fuimos nosotros mismos los que nos hemos autodestruido. Le hemos regalado las armas con las que nos van a chantajear a partir de ahora.



Es el mercao amigo .... las quejas al maestro armero.


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

La alta cultura rusa es una de las más grandes del globo sin ninguna duda.


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> La OTAN esta dispuesta a desgastar Rusia hasta el ultimo ucraniano. Eso ya lo sabiamos.



La referencia histórica correcta es que Inglaterra está dispuesta a luchar contra Napoleón hasta el último austríaco...


----------



## mapachën (11 Mar 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Me parece una visión perturbadora... y triste. Hablar de fusilamientos, palizas, movimientos forzosos de población... Vale que eso mismo lo hemos visto en occidente antes, pero no a la escala de la que estamos hablando. No, sería un fracaso para Rusia. Aunque, a largo plazo, pueda resultar. Y no pretendo ser ingenuo... simplemente, creo que un poco de REALPOLITIK y de REPROGRAMACIÓN a los nazis puede ayudar. A fin de cuentas, como ellos mismos ven a los rusos desde el punto de vista materialista (son "abono para los campos ucranianos") podemos ver a los nazis como "recurso militar... obedece si quieres seguir vivo".



Al subnormal ese lo tengo en el ignore... Pero en tapatalk te deja verlo... Con ese comentario creo que voy a ir directamente a telematicos... No necesito ni la IP, que el perturbado tiene un blog...

Si se hubiese casado con miren de mondragon, en lugar de con Oksana putova de Crimea, sería más etarra que chapote, el que se cargó a Miguel Angel blanco. 

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## quinciri (11 Mar 2022)

The Political Room

@Political_Room








El Alto Representante de la UE para Política Exterior, Josep Borrell, dijo que uno de los principales errores de Europa en las relaciones con Rusia fue la promesa de ingreso en la OTAN para Ucrania y Georgia.





poppom dijo:


> está haciendo méritos para llegar a president de la generalidad
> En Cataluña se lleva eso de aupar a la presidencia a los patanes que gestionan las crisis de pena



No digas chorradas, que este es un mandao que ni pincha ni corta, y simplemente dice lo que le mandan.
Y ahora, los que mandan tienen que explicar que piensan hacer inmediatamente despues del "mea culpa".
Y antes de que los rusos se cabreen más.


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Informes de un ataque aéreo en el pueblo de Kopany dentro de Bielorrusia cerca de la frontera con Ucrania, se ve humo elevándose. El ejército de Ucrania afirma que fue hecho por aviones rusos que habían despegado de la base aérea de Dubrovytsia como una bandera falsa para llevar a Bielorrusia a la guerra.
> 
> _











Gleiwitz incident - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## magufone (11 Mar 2022)

si, yo he visto bajarse del coche, darse cuatro ostias cada uno, volver a subirse, y nosotros detras esperando a que se piraran como el que espera que se ponga un semaforo en verde...


----------



## Fígaro (11 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Y al minuto está firmando la venta de drones turcos a Ucrania, lol.


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Mar 2022)

Datos, quiero datos...
Biological Threat Reduction Program


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (11 Mar 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *El FMI alerta de una posible bancarrota rusa: el efecto dominó que hundirá su economía y afectará al resto*
> 
> *En 1998 Moscú no pudo pagar su deuda y fue el detonante de una dura recesión para su economía. Occidente no será ajeno a la crisis.*
> 
> ...



Pero no es lo que buscan ... ¿la bancarrota ?
- Mi no entender .


----------



## Billy Ray (11 Mar 2022)

_Rusia quiere declarar a la empresa matriz de Facebook, Meta, como "organización extremista"._


----------



## ussser (11 Mar 2022)

Eneko Aritza dijo:


>



Que le compren unas gafas al viejo, da ascopena verlo arrugar los ojos para leer el prompter.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## pemebe (11 Mar 2022)

Tucker Carlson: "Alguien tiene que explicar por qué hay armas biológicas peligrosas en Ucrania. El Pentágono miente sobre esto, ¿por qué?"


Hace dos días abrí este hilo: Victoria Nuland reconoce que EEUU tiene laboratorios en Ucrania. ¿Por qué el Pentágono tiene tantos laboratorios repartidos por el mundo? | Burbuja.info El asunto se pone peliagudo: https://www.foxnews.com/opinion/tucker-we-have-right-know-this Si nos hubiera...




www.burbuja.info





_*Extracto de la *_*apertura de Tucker Carlson en la edición del 9 de marzo de 2022 de "Tucker Carlson Tonight". *

A las pocas horas de la invasion rusa , USA Today publicó una refutación a todos esos locos que estaban parloteando sobre los laboratorios biológicos secretos de Ucrania. Aquí estaba el titular: "Verificación de hechos: afirmación falsa de laboratorios biológicos estadounidenses en Ucrania vinculados a la campaña de desinformación rusa".

Esta verificación de hechos se obtuvo de funcionarios anónimos del gobierno ucraniano y luego de funcionarios del Departamento de Estado de Biden. Estas no eran exactamente fuentes objetivas sobre este tema, pero aun así la historia parecía definitiva. Fue totalmente enfático. "Rusia se ha asociado con China para amplificar aún más la falsa afirmación de los laboratorios estadounidenses en Ucrania"

Asumimos eso porque la revista Foreign Policy nos dijo eso. Según Foreign Policy, QAnon, sea lo que sea, estaba diseminando frenéticamente "afirmaciones falsas de laboratorios de guerra biológica estadounidenses en Ucrania"

Y así es como estaban las cosas hasta ayer cuando sintonizamos una audiencia del Comité de Relaciones Exteriores del Senado.

_SEN. MARCO RUBIO: ¿Ucrania tiene armas químicas o biológicas?

VICTORIA NULAND: Ucrania tiene instalaciones de investigación biológica, de las cuales, de hecho, ahora estamos bastante preocupados que las tropas rusas, las fuerzas rusas, puedan estar tratando de controlar. Por lo tanto, estamos trabajando con los ucranianos sobre cómo pueden evitar que cualquiera de esos materiales de investigación caiga en manos de las fuerzas rusas en caso de que se acerquen._

¿Ucrania tiene armas biológicas? Uf, Ucrania tiene instalaciones de investigación biológica. ¿Qué? ¿Te refieres a laboratorios biológicos secretos como los laboratorios biológicos secretos que Ucrania definitivamente no tiene?

Toria Nuland acaba de confirmar que la desinformación rusa que nos han estado diciendo durante días es una mentira y una teoría de la conspiración y una locura e inmoral de creer es, de hecho, total y completamente cierta.

"Los programas biológicos militares están en desarrollo en Ucrania, financiados por el Ministerio de Defensa de EE. UU.". Esa es la afirmación rusa.

"El senador estadounidense Dick Lugar aplaudió la apertura del Laboratorio de Referencia Central Provisional en Odessa, Ucrania, esta semana, y anunció que será fundamental en la investigación de patógenos peligrosos utilizados por bioterroristas. El laboratorio de bioseguridad de nivel 3 se utilizará para estudiar el ántrax , tularemia y fiebre Q, así como otros patógenos peligrosos".

Lo interesante, lo revelador, es que el sitio web de la Embajada de EE. UU. también contiene enlaces a hojas informativas sobre el apoyo de Estados Unidos a la investigación biológica en Ucrania, pero todos esos enlaces ahora están muertos. Eso es raro. Es nuestro gobierno. Nosotros pagamos por ello

"la subsecretaria Nuland se refería a los laboratorios ucranianos de diagnóstico y biodefensa durante su testimonio, que no son instalaciones de armas biológicas". ¿Cuál es la diferencia exactamente? Continuando con la cita, "Estas instituciones contrarrestan las amenazas biológicas en todo el país".

Así que eso no significa nada. Podrías describir correctamente nuestro arsenal nuclear como defensivo. Nuestras armas nucleares no están diseñadas para matar preventivamente a nadie. Están diseñadas para evitar que otras personas nos maten, pero siguen siendo armas nucleares.

El resto en la pagina adjunta.


----------



## Dylan Leary (11 Mar 2022)

Instagram, WhatsApp y Facebook pueden acabar bloqueadas en Rusia: la Fiscalía ha denunciado a Meta como "organización extremista"


La guerra de Ucrania no sólo se está llevando a cabo en el terreno, sino que, como desde hace mucho tiempo ocurre con Rusia como principal protagonista,...




www.genbeta.com


----------



## Yomateix (11 Mar 2022)

Pedro Sánchez:

"Los países de la UE hemos vuelto a mostrar unidad ante la invasión de Putin en Ucrania. Seguiremos entregando armamento militar a la resistencia ucraniana y trabajamos para acoger a las personas refugiadas que salen de este país."

Pues nada, a seguir publicitando que no paras de enviarles armas, una pena que Ceuta, Melilla o el peñon no le importen tanto....pero claro, a un tio que es capaz de pactar con Bildu e independentistas, que le puede importar España. Y con esta guerra (en la que no pintabamos nada) a culpar de las subidas de la luz a la guerra (como si antes no subiese, aunque evidentemente menos) que la gente no tiene dinero para gasolina, luz, alimentos....que importa, mientras se ayude a Zelensky...el que hace cuatro dias era un dictador y que no permite por ejemplo en los albergues que pernocten trans y homosexuales....pero no es un dictador, no es homófobo, no trataba a los Rusos que vivian en Ucrania como personas de segunda, es un héroe....por mandar a morir a la guerra a civiles quieran o no.

*UE doblará hasta 1.000 millones de euros su ayuda militar a Ucrania*

La presidenta de la Comisión Europea "Vamos a aplicar un cuarto paquete de sanciones que permitirá aislar todavía más a Rusia de la economía mundial"

Le ha faltado decir que esas sanciones también las pagarán todos los Europeos, pero a quien le importa mientras EEUU esté contento.


----------



## magufone (11 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Rusia quiere declarar a la empresa matriz de Facebook, Meta, como "organización extremista"._



Segun me comentaron alli estan a punto de caramelo para cortar todo lo del zurullerberg... si teneis gente alli y no os habeis pasado al Telegram o a el Signal ya sabeis


----------



## Vilux (11 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Claro, dile eso a sus familiares...
> 
> Lo que se tenía que haber hecho desde el principio, 2014, es haber reconocido a las repúblicas y, cuando se estuviera preparado, meterse en el Dombass, explicando también al mundo lo que cojones ocurría, pero no, "molaba" más usar RT para confundir al personal fuera de Rusia, para decir chorradas "progres" ( no me lo neguéis) y para buscar los "intereses" del Kremlin en fastidiar o en "remover" el tema con Cataluña...por ejemplo...
> 
> ...



Los rusos están jugando en casa, NADIE ENTIENDE MEJOR A LOS UCROS.

Les va a salir de reputísima madre, apaga la propaganda de los medios covidianos, siguen creando sus realidades.


----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

Las tropas rusas VDV avanzan en la provincia de Kiev


----------



## Patatas bravas (11 Mar 2022)

Rusia no tiene la capacidad para vencer. Es mejor retirarse ya y evitar una guerra de desgaste tipo siria con la otan. A seguir perdiendo soldados, blindados y entrar en banca rota. Si rusia fuera inteligente se retiraba hoy mismo. Pero la ambición de Putin lo va fastidiar todo como Hitler. Rusia no puede competir con la otan en suministros, mercenarios. A una guerra de desgaste con la otan pierde.


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



La utilidad de los tanques en próximas guerras va a quedar muy en entredicho...


----------



## ccartech (11 Mar 2022)

Ayer leí una amenaza de occidente en el hilo que decía que si atacaba el suministro de la otan se implicarian directamente.
Creo que esto es un mensaje además de cortar las líneas de abastecimiento. Al menos. Que no lo hagan gratuitamente.


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Mar 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Rusia no tiene la capacidad para vencer. Es mejor retirarse ya y evitar una guerra de desgaste tipo siria con la otan. A seguir perdiendo soldados, blindados y entrar en banca rota. Si rusia fuera inteligente se retiraba hoy mismo. Pero la ambición de Putin lo v fastidiar todo es como Hitler



Como Hitler, Putin podrá ocupar Ucrania, pero no mantener su control mucho tiempo...


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (11 Mar 2022)

Creo que la sociedad impuesta por los globalistas de transgénero, políticas medioambientales, buenísimo mal entendido, propaganda oficial con mentiras y sobretodo la última vuelta de tuerca con la pandemia de terror e indefensión se va a volver en su contra.

Prometieron que no tendríamos nada...y seríamos felices. Declararon la Guerra, mientras decían que no dejarían a nadie atrás. Lo dejaron por escrito.


----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de la India ha informado del lanzamiento accidental de un misil hacia Pakistán


----------



## quinciri (11 Mar 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:
> Una indiscreción de Borrell impidió la transferencia de cazas de Polonia a Ucrania, según la prensa de EEUU



Ya, y gracias a lo cual Polonia se ahorró que le metieran un gol.
¿Estamos tontos o qué ?


----------



## pirivi-parava (11 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> El momento de la explosión en el aeródromo de Lutsk.
> 
> 
> Un aeródromo militar fue bombardeado en Lutsk.
> ...




Coño, no será allí dónde les aparecieron esos cazas que se les habían "olvidado"?


----------



## Nicors (11 Mar 2022)

Un dron ruso sobrevuela tres países de la OTAN y se estrella en Croacia


Todavía se desconoce a qué país pertenece la nave, que tiene el tamaño de un avión militar y seis toneladas de peso




www.larazon.es


----------



## Abrojo (11 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Rusia quiere declarar a la empresa matriz de Facebook, Meta, como "organización extremista"._



the nose knows


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

Una pedazo de pieza. En piano, se considera una de las más difíciles de ejecutar:


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (11 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> La referencia histórica correcta es que Inglaterra está dispuesta a luchar contra Napoleón hasta el último austríaco...



Es adaptable. Trotsky decia sobre la Primera Guerra Mundial que los Aliados occidentales estaban dispuestos a luchar hasta el ultimo soldado...ruso.


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

los rusos tienen mucha experienxia en tratar con nazis de mierda, es la forma correcta y probablemente la unica efectiva

cuando Putin dio la orden de desnazificar Ucrania se referia a lo mismo que ha echo este tio , pero a gran escala


----------



## Abstenuto (11 Mar 2022)

Pues es lo único que medio se salva en TV (admitiendo que el nivel no es precisamente alto). El resto es un monocultivo de narrativa OTÁNica


----------



## El Promotor (11 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Esto no es un partido de futbol, el niño lo pareces tú y esos amiguitos otanicos que llamas para que te den zanquitos. Resulta usted patético, en serio.




¿Me lo puede repetir sin gimotear mientras suspira pensando en el viejo tarado de Putin y sus soldados-niño enviados a morir a Ucrania en nombre de no se qué cruzada absurda?







No, en serio.

¿Es usted consciente de lo que defiende y por qué? Mucho me temo que no.






@Guillotin @HDR @crocodile @Karamba @Nefersen @Dula @Burbujo II @Edge2 @PokemonVilnius @Vilux @Caronte el barquero @Vorsicht @Castellano @delhierro @Edge2 @eljusticiero @Viernes_Negro4 @dabuti @quinciri @amcxxl @Erio-Eleuterio @Casino @FernandoIII @Gothaus @moncton @chusto @favelados @HDR @Minsky Moment @Karlb @Dr Polux @alb. @Ernesto o lo otro @Scardanelli @Azog el Profanador @Cui Bono @Evangelion @Don Juan de Austria


----------



## magufone (11 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> La utilidad de los tanques en próximas guerras va a quedar muy en entredicho...



por eso el proyecto Leopard 3 esta en stand by, y no creo que se mueva, o los USA todavia mantienen el M1 Abrams despues de casi 42 añazos, con modernizaciones... el relevo de los tanques sera con toda probabilidad una combinacion de fuerzas que se apoyen entre ellas.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Mar 2022)

5 horas reunidos…algo traman el bielorruso y el ruso…


----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

Fotos de Volnovakha


----------



## Vilux (11 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> . Cuando veamos varios cientos de civiles muertos en sótanos y refugios en Mariupol y Kiev ...



Ese día no llegará, pero si lo hiciera abriríais el champán, hijos de puta.

Jamás una invasión fué tan cuidadosa con la población y las infrastructuras (bueno sí, la de Crimea), sigue funcionando TODO: agua potable, calefacción, electricidad, comunicaciones... vamos, todo lo que la OTAN destroza desde la primera padada en sus invasiones "Shock and Awe" de paises soberanos.


----------



## Bien boa (11 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Y si se sube al tractor ya tiene carro de combate.



Y si le ata una mascarilla usada en la punta un arma bacteriológica


----------



## morpheus2010 (11 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Lo que usted llams pensamiento mágico es parte de ser humano. Usted niega esa parte de las personas



No lo niego, al contrario, sé que existe pero no puede formar parte de la lógica de las decisiones, ya sean científicas, políticas, cosiales...aallá cada cuál con lo que cree en su intimidad


----------



## coscorron (11 Mar 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Si vienen malos tiempos, aunque tengamos todo el cereal del mundo, faltara ver si podemos pagar mas por el nosotros o otros compradores extranjeros.
> 
> Como las tortitas de maiz en Mejico, producian maiz por un tubo, pero lo vendian para hacer biodiesel porque pagaban mas que los consumidores de tortitas.



Y es que además no tenemos todo el cereal del mundo. En realidad somos deficitarias ....

España, deficitaria en cereales, importa de Ucrania y Rusia buena parte del trigo y maíz que consume

Y ahora mismo lo que no este ya plantado pues como que ya no lo vas a tener este año.


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

cuartosinascensor dijo:


> El 3° día de guerra decían que estaban a 10 km de Kiev y ahora dicen que están a 20 km. Van marcha atrás los rusos?
> Para fiarse de los medios. No me creo nada, es más, ya pasó de poner la tele, que hagan y digan lo que quieran.



los aerodormos de Kiev estan a 10 km o menos, estan tomados por los rusos desde el principio y la ciudad bloqueada para que las fuerzas ukras que estan alli no puedan ir en ayuda de otros sectores

los Kievitas van a disfrutar varias semanas del regimen que han votado


----------



## quinciri (11 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> El otro día se vio como los Rusos habían metido ya sus mejores aviones y helicópteros y han dado el siguiente paso, Ademas amenaza con meter a Sirios y árabes.
> 
> *Rusia ataca en el oeste de Ucrania y se acerca a territorio de la UE y la OTAN
> 
> ...



La apuesta ya la subieron a tope los primeros. Y a los segundos no les quedaba otra que igualarla.
Y los segundos ya no se van a retirar del juego, ni que lo hagan antes los primeros reconociendo responsabilidades y como parece hacer Borrell.


----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

En Ucrania están fabricando lanzagranadas caseros con tubos, peligrosos para los propios operarios


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## molodets (11 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Puta sociedad enferma.
> 
> Visto en un canal de Telegram , fuentes de Kharkov, con vídeo, no puedo enlazar pero os copio
> 
> ...



En tiempos de guerra puede estar justificada una baja a cambio de salvar otras muchas.....


----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

Son actores que representan a las víctimas de los bombardeos rusos. Y parecen ser muy conscientes del papel que desempeñan. 
P.D. Ni siquiera sé cómo llamarlos.


----------



## Abrojo (11 Mar 2022)

Pillad rápido latas de Chatka que van a revalorizarse de lo lindo


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Mar 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Pillad rápido latas de Chatka que van a revalorizarse de lo lindo



Y caviar ruso…


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Tucker Carlson: "Alguien tiene que explicar por qué hay armas biológicas peligrosas en Ucrania. El Pentágono miente sobre esto, ¿por qué?"
> 
> 
> Hace dos días abrí este hilo: Victoria Nuland reconoce que EEUU tiene laboratorios en Ucrania. ¿Por qué el Pentágono tiene tantos laboratorios repartidos por el mundo? | Burbuja.info El asunto se pone peliagudo: https://www.foxnews.com/opinion/tucker-we-have-right-know-this Si nos hubiera...
> ...



Eso es la transcripción de esto:


----------



## Zhukov (11 Mar 2022)

La situación en Kharkov - residentes via Telegram 

En Kharkiv, la nieve y el sol, y el silencio relativo (dependiendo de la zona en la que se encuentre el "oyente"). Observamos que el número de informes sobre Kharkiv de la parte ucraniana ha disminuido. Los informes de victoria se han vuelto bastante abstractos (ya han derrotado a todos los paracaidistas, reclutas y pilotos rusos, y ahora, probablemente, comenzarán a derrotar a los Kadyrovitas, como el valiente policía en el video). Informes sobre la destrucción y los prisioneros - hace cuatro o cinco días (sin especificar, por supuesto). Es menos probable que Terejov incluya a "Ucrania" en sus declaraciones. Tal vez sea una tendencia, tal vez sólo una coincidencia, quién sabe. Pero la ciudad se está "estabilizando" gradualmente en su situación aterradora. Los grandes supermercados y algunas farmacias están abiertos; los puestos de control internos permiten que la gente pase sin inspecciones; los voluntarios entregan medicamentos a la gente y la gente va a la estación de tren; muchas personas ordenan los escombros. En algunas áreas no hay electricidad, no el primer día: luego dar, luego apagar de nuevo. El agua caliente se apagó en toda la ciudad por orden del alcalde, toda la energía se transfirió a la calefacción (aunque en algunas áreas todavía hay agua caliente, pero la calefacción, por el contrario, no está en todas partes). Los residentes de Kharkiv se comportan de manera muy diferente en las calles, dependiendo de la zona y la ubicación: en las afueras afectadas por los bombardeos, la gente está en silencio hosco, no hay muchos de ellos; en las áreas interiores cerca de tiendas y mercados es bastante ruidoso, a veces incluso riendo; en los patios de las casas la gente sospecha mucho de los demás, aparentemente, algunos no atraparon a los saboteadores. Lo que une a los ciudadanos es una falta general de comprensión de lo que sucederá a continuación, y qué esperar de este "futuro" para ellos personalmente.

Cada vez más residentes de Járkov que se vieron obligados a abandonar su ciudad natal y establecerse temporalmente en las regiones del centro y oeste de Ucrania informan de una variedad de problemas. La más común son las denuncias literales de los vecinos que han llegado. Si hay hombres, les informan que se movilicen a la defensa territorial de la localidad. Si no hay hombres, informan del comportamiento "extraño" de mujeres y niños, exigiendo verificar si están involucrados en espionaje. Los escándalos sobre el idioma ruso son igualmente comunes. Los residentes de Kharkiv, por supuesto, en la mayoría absoluta saben el idioma ucraniano, porque lo aprendieron en la escuela (en la época soviética también, pero a las autoridades actuales simplemente no les gusta recordar esto), pero hablan, por supuesto, en su idioma nativo. A los combatientes antiocupación que se han establecido en Vinnytsia, Ternopil y regiones similares no les gusta mucho esto, por lo que lanzan rabietas, exigiendo hablar exclusivamente en ucraniano. Y los mayores problemas comienzan si los residentes de Kharkiv que han llegado tienen un permiso de residencia oficial , en partes de las regiones de Lugansk o Donetsk controladas por Ucrania. Se les revisa casi todos los días para detectar separatismo oculto, sus teléfonos y computadoras portátiles están peludos y, a veces, se les dice directamente: admitámoslo, no se detengan por el tiempo. Además, los residentes de Kharkiv, así como los refugiados de otras ciudades, a menudo se enfrentan a precios increíblemente altos para la vivienda e incluso la comida: varias personas nos escribieron que se les cobra más en las tiendas que en las locales, especialmente si sucede en un pequeño pueblo o pueblo donde no hay supermercados con precios fijos.

Por supuesto, también hay ejemplos inversos. Muchos residentes de las regiones central y occidental proporcionan vivienda a los residentes de Jarkov de forma gratuita; muchos se instalan en dormitorios, a veces en centros recreativos, también sin necesidad de pago. Ayudan a cuidar a los niños y a los enfermos, y entregan ayuda humanitaria a aquellos que no pueden venir por su cuenta. Todo está ahí, la gente es diferente, esto es un hecho. Pero no estamos hablando de personas específicas, estamos hablando de otra cosa. Si nos fijamos en los problemas que hemos mencionado, muestran que no hay necesidad de hablar de ninguna unidad del país incluso hoy, cuando muchos están unidos por el odio histérico a los "invasores rusos". En los corazones de un número considerable de residentes de otras regiones de Ucrania, hay un lugar para el odio a los rusos y la hostilidad hacia los residentes de Kharkiv. Porque muchos de ellos no ven la diferencia.


----------



## Satori (11 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Y es que además no tenemos todo el cereal del mundo. En realidad somos deficitarias ....
> 
> España, deficitaria en cereales, importa de Ucrania y Rusia buena parte del trigo y maíz que consume
> 
> Y ahora mismo lo que no este ya plantado pues como que ya no lo vas a tener este año.



no es exactamente así. Lo que ocurre es que España exporta trigo nacional de buena calidad e importa trigo ucraniano de calidad regulera a mala.


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Pedro Sánchez:
> 
> "Los países de la UE hemos vuelto a mostrar unidad ante la invasión de Putin en Ucrania. Seguiremos entregando armamento militar a la resistencia ucraniana y trabajamos para acoger a las personas refugiadas que salen de este país."
> 
> ...



¿Y esto cuándo lo hemos votado los españoles, perro "faldero" sánchez?


----------



## tomasjos (11 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Oh Dios mío, registrando ordenadores de niños. A ver si los escandalizados van a ser los soldados cuando vean las carpetas porno de los crios.





morpheus2010 dijo:


> No lo niego, al contrario, sé que existe pero no puede formar parte de la lógica de las decisiones, ya sean científicas, políticas, cosiales...aallá cada cuál con lo que cree en su intimidad



Kekule descubrió la estructura del benceno en un momento de entresueño, existen pruebas más que sobradas de que el racionalismo griego le debe mucho a las experiencias espirituales y chamánicas. De verdad, nos estamos equivocando. No se trata de tomar decisiones basándonos en Rappel o Esperanza Gracia, pero si de reconocer que la razón no ofrece esa exactitud y ese acierto en la toma de decisiones que se vende.


----------



## giovachapin (11 Mar 2022)

Que pasa con Zelenky, tan rapido los medios lo han dejado de lado, ya no lo tienen en sus portadas como el nuevo rambo occidental.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (11 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En Ucrania están fabricando lanzagranadas caseros con tubos, peligrosos para los propios operarios



Y se convirtió en chocapic.


----------



## Vilux (11 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> ¿Me lo puede repetir sin gimotear mientras suspira pensando en el viejo tarado de Putin y sus soldados-niño enviados a morir a Ucrania en nombre de no se qué cruzada absurda?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vehículos y tanques abandonados "capturados" por la feroz resistencia ucropiteca. Fieros combates de civiles armados, jajajajaja!


----------



## Mabuse (11 Mar 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


>



Su excrecencia del alto cretinariado de la OTAN para la administración de sobres y flatulencias ha hablado.


----------



## Tierra Azul (11 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> ¿Me lo puede repetir sin gimotear mientras suspira pensando en el viejo tarado de Putin y sus soldados-niño enviados a morir a Ucrania en nombre de no se qué cruzada absurda?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me mencionaste con esta mierda que pusiste y no respondiste a mi pregunta. Te hago de nuevo la pregunta, tu lo que eres es otro desinformador de libro






Guerra en Ucrania XV


¿Deserciones en masa en el ejercito ruso u otro desastre más que sumar a la "guerra relámpago" de Putin? Ufff. @Casino @ferrys @Michael_Knight @Azog el Profanador @nebulosa @PutoNWO @Gotthard @Erio-Eleuterio @txusky_g @eljusticiero @Ernesto o lo otro @Viernes_Negro4 @Gonzalor @FernandoIII...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## lasoziedad (11 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Y caviar ruso…



Botín ahora pilla una lata en lugar de dos. Es un pequeño gesto.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Lukoil reanudó la producción de petróleo en el campo West Qurna-2 en Irak a un nivel de 400.000 barriles por día.


----------



## coscorron (11 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Si bueno, también llamaban populistas de extrema izquierda a PODEMOS y mirales ahora, tan amigos ... Asi que como para hacerles caso.


----------



## Abrojo (11 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Kekule descubrió la estructura del benceno en un momento de entresueño, existen pruebas más que sobradas de que el racionalismo griego le debe mucho a las experiencias espirituales y chamánicas. De verdad, nos estamos equivocando. No se trata de tomar decisiones basándonos en Rappel o Esperanza Gracia, pero si de reconocer que la razón no ofrece esa exactitud y ese acierto en la toma de decisiones que se vende.



Soñó con monos agarrados de las colas


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> ¿La URSS fabricaba drones?
> ¿30 AÑOS VOLANDO?
> MENUDA PUTA MIERDA DE NOTICIA.
> 
> ...



En la notícia se les ha olvidado decir que ahora ese tipo de dron sólo lo usa Ucraina.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (11 Mar 2022)

nos lo chapan, si ganan los rusos nos lo chapan fijo
los niggers del cni concretamente


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (11 Mar 2022)

Fotos del hospital días antes del ataque, sacada por ciudadanos pro-rusos de Mariupol (la mayoría)




Y un alto representante ruso, en grabación del día 7 -antes del ataque- denunciando que el hospital había sido evacuado y que había sido tomado como centro de operaciones.







Ahora vas y lo cascas.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (11 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> ¿Me lo puede repetir sin gimotear mientras suspira pensando en el viejo tarado de Putin y sus soldados-niño enviados a morir a Ucrania en nombre de no se qué cruzada absurda?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El que no es consciente es usted, y la prueba es que llega a mostrar cadaveres y asesinatos como si fueran jugadas o goles de su equipo en un partido, de verguenza ajena.


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

giovachapin dijo:


> Que pasa con Zelenky, tan rapido los medios lo han dejado de lado, ya no lo tienen en sus portadas como el nuevo rambo occidental.



Es verdad, con todo lo que ha estado cascando todos los días, lleva un par de ellos sin abrir el pico.


----------



## Patatas bravas (11 Mar 2022)

Cuando admitireis los pro rusitos que el ejercito ruso es decepcionante . O sois como los fans de Hitler que se su suicidaron con el en el bunker antes de aceptar la realidad . Seguiréis con la propaganda rusa hasta el final.


----------



## dabuti (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## morpheus2010 (11 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Te respondo, que te veo muy perdido chaval:
> 
> 
> - La operación al menos por lo que parece le está costando tanto en tiempo como en material como en vidas humanas muchísimo más d elo que al menos públicamente parecían presumir.
> ...



Pues mire, sí, he vivido en tres países fuera de España y por cuestiones de trabajo he viajado entre otros a países de la zona como Letonia, Finlandia o Suecia. Y he compartido trabajo con gente de Lituania, Polonia y la propia Rusia y ninguna persona, ninguna excepto 2 rusos y un sueco que lo único en común que tenían era una visión del mundo digamos cercana a la ultra derecha mas reaccionaria, querrían ir a vivir a Rusia. Ni le cuento lo que me hablaban los lituanos, letones o los fineses sobre Rusia. 
Respecto al resto de cosas que comentas si no se ha dado cuenta, hablo desde mi punto de vista, no soy un especialista sobre la materia, como al parecer ud si es porque ha vivido allí y le han sonreido 4 veces.


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> El que no es conscienbte es usted, y la prueba es que llega a mostrar cadaveres y asesinatos como si fueran jugadas o goles de su equipo en un partido, de verguenza ajena.



Es un asqueroso partitócrata incapaz de ver la realidad si no es en blanco o negro. O mejor dicho, de venderla. Mejor ignorarlo, como lo tengo yo.


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Mar 2022)

Satori dijo:


> no es exactamente así. Lo que ocurre es que España exporta trigo nacional de buena calidad e importa trigo ucraniano de calidad regulera a mala.



Como con muchas otras cosas.

Pero estos no se leen ni la etiqueta de los Cheetos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Remequilox (11 Mar 2022)

kerowsky1972 dijo:


> Lo 16mil del patíbulo no?



Los "Freemen" de Putin.
Ya movilizó a sus "Legiones Sardaukar" (los chechenos de Kadirov). 
Y tiene a la Cofradia Espacial Europa con en culo prieto con la amenaza de cortar el flujo de "la especia".


----------



## Charidemo (11 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Son actores que representan a las víctimas de los bombardeos rusos. Y parecen ser muy conscientes del papel que desempeñan.
> P.D. Ni siquiera sé cómo llamarlos.



Desmentido. Un rodaje de 2020.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (11 Mar 2022)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> Pues mire, sí, he vivido en tres países fuera de España y por cuestiones de trabajo he viajado entre otros a países de la zona como Letonia, Finlandia o Suecia. Y he compartido trabajo con gente de Lituania, Polonia y la propia Rusia y ninguna persona, ninguna excepto 2 rusos y un sueco que lo único en común que tenían era una visión del mundo digamos cercana a la ultra derecha mas reaccionaria, querrían ir a vivir a Rusia. Ni le cuento lo que me hablaban los lituanos, letones o los fineses sobre Rusia.
> Respecto al resto de cosas que comentas si no se ha dado cuenta, hablo desde mi punto de vista, no soy un especialista sobre la materia, como al parecer ud si es porque ha vivido allí y le han sonreido 4 veces.




He compartido trabajo con gente, dice el parguelazo este adicto a las series.

Te repito:

*HAS VIVIDO EN RUSIA COMO RESIDENTE FISCAL? EJJJJPERTO DE LOS COJONES???*


----------



## coscorron (11 Mar 2022)

Satori dijo:


> no es exactamente así. Lo que ocurre es que España exporta trigo nacional de buena calidad e importa trigo ucraniano de calidad regulera a mala.



No se porque os inventais cosas .... Con lo fácil que es comprobar que no es así.




https://www.mapa.gob.es/en/agricult...9_dashboard_vfinal_corregido_tcm38-508199.pdf

Y que lo hagan los foreros nuevos pues fale pero los foreros viejos como tu ya deberiais saber.


----------



## dabuti (11 Mar 2022)

Podemos propone que la crisis originada por la invasión de Ucrania se pague con los beneficios de las eléctricas


En su discurso ante el Consejo Ciudadano Estatal, Ione Belarra reclama movilizaciones ciudadanas "que exijan paz y no guerra" e insiste en su posición en contra del envío de armas a Ucrania




www.eldiario.es


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

El ministro de defensa ruso Shoigu otorgó la estrella del Héroe de Rusia al teniente mayor Anton Starostin

Anton Starostin - comandante de una compañía de tanques. Repelió un ataque de un batallón de tanques enemigo mientras ocupaba la presa del Canal de Crimea del Norte.

La tripulación de su tanque destruyó ocho vehículos blindados de transporte de tropas con decenas de soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en su interior. Sin embargo su tanque fue alcanzado por un javelin. 
Anton fue herido por el mismo, pero no abandonó la batalla y finalmente su tanque logró destruir dos tanques ucranianos más.


----------



## Snowball (11 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



Hoy es día 11 de marzo 

Buena fecha para que ocurra algo (más aún) grave


----------



## morpheus2010 (11 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Kekule descubrió la estructura del benceno en un momento de entresueño, existen pruebas más que sobradas de que el racionalismo griego le debe mucho a las experiencias espirituales y chamánicas. De verdad, nos estamos equivocando. No se trata de tomar decisiones basándonos en Rappel o Esperanza Gracia, pero si de reconocer que la razón no ofrece esa exactitud y ese acierto en la toma de decisiones que se vende.



No se trata de la razón, se trata del método científico.
Que se uede llegar a una hipótesis mediante la intuición, está claro pero debe ser validado por el método científico, el cua´l está en constante revisión y cuestionamiento.
Respecto al pensamiento mágico me refería más a una forma de argümentar


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El ministro de defensa ruso Shoigu otorgó la estrella del Héroe de Rusia al teniente mayor Anton Starostin
> 
> Anton Starostin - comandante de una compañía de tanques. Repelió un ataque de un batallón de tanques enemigo mientras ocupaba la presa del Canal de Crimea del Norte.
> 
> ...



Vídeo…


----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

Tanques ucranianos abandonados bajo un bloque de apartamentos en Volnovakha. 
Nuevo día


----------



## Billy Ray (11 Mar 2022)

_Ahora estamos viendo la desglobalización sistémica de la economía mundial en tiempo real. _



A esto me refería cuando dije lo de la bestia herida de muerte.


----------



## morpheus2010 (11 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> He compartido trabajo con gente, dice el parguelazo este adicto a las series.
> 
> Te repito:
> 
> *HAS VIVIDO EN RUSIA COMO RESIDENTE FISCAL? EJJJJPERTO DE LOS COJONES???*



No, no he vivido y ni me hace falta ni me interesa.
Ya le digo, váyase a los países europeos fronterizos con Rusia a ver qué piensan de la multiculturalidad rusa.
E insisto, que usted diga que ha vivido en Rusia, que a saber si no se está tirando el moco, no le hace experto en nada.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El ministro de defensa ruso Shoigu otorgó la estrella del Héroe de Rusia al teniente mayor Anton Starostin
> 
> Anton Starostin - comandante de una compañía de tanques. Repelió un ataque de un batallón de tanques enemigo mientras ocupaba la presa del Canal de Crimea del Norte.
> 
> ...



La pelicula que emociono a spilver


----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

Un conflicto entre Rusia y la OTAN sería la Tercera Guerra Mundial y debe evitarse, dice Biden


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## lowfour (11 Mar 2022)

TODO CORRETO









Russian state TV launches stinging attack on Vladimir Putin’s Ukraine invasion


Guests on a Russian state TV show were highly critical of the Ukrainian invasion, as one pundit likened it to the embarrassment the country suffered in Afghanistan.




www.dailyrecord.co.uk





Es un tabloide osea que a saber, pero dan datos y nombres.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (11 Mar 2022)

encima son los tolerantes, los peperos y los pogres los que no paran de sacar imagenes gores de gente muerta a saber quien son... es alucinante parecen adolescentes psicopatas mirando en paginas de narcos


----------



## coscorron (11 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Ahora estamos viendo la desglobalización sistémica de la economía mundial en tiempo real. _
> 
> 
> 
> A esto me refería cuando dije lo de la bestia herida de muerte.



Creo que a los americanos les ha dejado de interesar la globalización ahora que han descubierto que tienen reservas energeticas suficientes para otro siglo más... Ahora que cada uno se apañe.


----------



## JOS1378 (11 Mar 2022)

Empiezan a recular


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Un conflicto entre Rusia y la OTAN sería la Tercera Guerra Mundial y debe evitarse, dice Biden



¿Pues entonces dime para qué carajo sirve la OTAN, pedazo de momia, y por qué no la desmanteláis de una p. vez?


----------



## willbeend (11 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa de la India ha informado del lanzamiento accidental de un misil hacia Pakistán



Joder que oportuno... lo han derribado?


----------



## damevenenooooo (11 Mar 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Ese día no llegará, pero si lo hiciera abriríais el champán, hijos de puta.
> 
> Jamás una invasión fué tan cuidadosa con la población y las infrastructuras (bueno sí, la de Crimea), sigue funcionando TODO: agua potable, calefacción, electricidad, comunicaciones... vamos, todo lo que la OTAN destroza desde la primera padada en sus invasiones "Shock and Awe" de paises soberanos.



Adrenocromoooooor candemoooor 7 caballos vienen de bonanzaaaaa


----------



## Don Pascual (11 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Y mientras aquí nuestros políticos tuiteando....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 978637



Me autocito y añado. Aquí no se hará nada. Tampoco esperaba menos.


----------



## al loro (11 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Madre mía, el raaambo español
Qué hartón de reír,.... el rambo de sofá


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Me autocito y añado. Aquí no se hará nada. Tampoco esperaba menos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 978970



Ya. Pero si los intervenimos vía sanciones a una potencia extranjera, entonces están bien intervenidos. Cosas chulísimas.


----------



## Satori (11 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> No se porque os inventais cosas .... Con lo fácil que es comprobar que no es así.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 978952
> 
> ...



Pues no había mirado la estadística pero en por el puerto de Cádiz me consta que se exporta mucho trigo nacional y entra mucho ucraniano. 

De todas maneras, este año el sector primario ya iba derecho a la catástrofe debido a la sequía, a la subida del combustible, fertilizantes, plaguicidas, semillas etc etc, y con la guerra las subidas han sido aun mayores, y sigue sin llover. Me parece que nos vamos a inflación de dos dígitos.


----------



## Zhukov (11 Mar 2022)

En Kharkov los milicianos del batallón territorial han volado el edificio del Instituto de Física y Tecnología, hasta 50 empleados pueden estar bajo los escombros

Tiene pinta que lo han hecho para ocultar pruebas del programa nuclear secreto de Ucrania para hacer una bomba "sucia" usando los materiales radiactivos del instituto.


----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## coscorron (11 Mar 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Pues no había mirado la estadística pero en por el puerto de Cádiz me consta que se exporta mucho trigo nacional y entra mucho ucraniano.
> 
> De todas maneras, este año el sector primario ya iba derecho a la catástrofe debido a la sequía, a la subida del combustible, fertilizantes, plaguicidas, semillas etc etc, y con la guerra las subidas han sido aun mayores, y sigue sin llover. Me parece que nos vamos a inflación de dos dígitos.



No lo dudes. Y esto estaba cantado desde el día que Sanchez nos confino. De alguna manera había que pagar el derroche ...


----------



## Michael_Knight (11 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 978949



Vas con vuelta perdida, macho.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (11 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Kekule descubrió la estructura del benceno en un momento de entresueño, existen pruebas más que sobradas de que el racionalismo griego le debe mucho a las experiencias espirituales y chamánicas. De verdad, nos estamos equivocando. No se trata de tomar decisiones basándonos en Rappel o Esperanza Gracia, pero si de reconocer que la razón no ofrece esa exactitud y ese acierto en la toma de decisiones que se vende.



Kekule llevaba toooda su vida estudiando quimica cuando obtuvo una inspiracion en sus sueños. Ese señor cuando cerraba sus ojos veia formulaciones como quien ve caer figuritas del tetris despues de haberse pasado toda la tarde dandole al mame.

Igual que Newton con la fisica cuando le cayo una manzana a la cabeza o Arquimides cuando se sumergio en la bañera. Puede que esas acciones puntuales (mas poeticas que reales) fueran el desencadenante mental a la hora de hallar una solucion, pero sin una formacion y trabajo anterior es imposible que esa conyuntura se produzca.

A ver si nos vamos a creer ahora que un tarotista argentino youtuber, puesto de peyote, iba a ser capaz de soñar la formula que resuelva la teoria unificada de campos.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Don Pascual (11 Mar 2022)

BOOOM 

Ucrania está bombardeando Bielorrusia

Esto si escala el conflicto.

Fuente el Telegram de ASB

ASB Military News


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Kekule llevaba toooda su vida estudiando quimica cuando obtuvo una inspiracion en sus sueños. Ese señor cuando cerraba sus ojos veia formulaciones como quien ve caer figuritas del tetris despues de haberse pasado toda la tarde dandole al mame.
> 
> Igual que Newton con la fisica cuando le cayo una manzana a la cabeza o Arquimides cuando se sumergio en la bañera.
> 
> A ver si nos vamos a creer ahora que un tarotista argentino youtuber, puesto de peyote, iba a ser capaz de soñar la formula que resuelva la teoria unificada de campos.



No he querido decir nada antes, habría dicho algo parecido.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)

Por lo que dicen, son tropas bielorrusas dirigiéndose a la ciudad bielorrusa de Brest, que está justo en la frontera de Polonia, NO en la de Ucrania, así que no entiendo bien ...


----------



## pirivi-parava (11 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Vídeo…



Me impresiona la dignidad y sencillez de la ceremonia. Puramente militar, sin estridencias ni chorradas, con el único adorno de unas frutas en las mesillas de los heridos. Una lectura rápida, un apretón de manos y a correr.
Estos podían ser los que luego vemos tumbados y quemados en los videos de jijijaja
Un respeto para los combatientes de ambos bandos, que si alguien se juega algo todos los días son ellos.
A ver si acaba pronto esta locura.


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> por eso el proyecto Leopard 3 esta en stand by, y no creo que se mueva, o los USA todavia mantienen el M1 Abrams despues de casi 42 añazos, con modernizaciones... el relevo de los tanques sera con toda probabilidad una combinacion de fuerzas que se apoyen entre ellas.



Una mezcla de vehículos más rápidos de transporte de tropas, drones y aviación de apoyo y tropa con equipamiento adecuado (javelins, stingers) probablemente es más efectivo que una columna de tanques. 

Por otro lado, parece que lo que están haciendo los rusos es una locura. El otro día escuché a un oficial americano retirado decir que meter tanques en zona urbana sin un apoyo muy extenso de infantería era una estupidez.


----------



## Teuro (11 Mar 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Rusia no tiene la capacidad para vencer. Es mejor retirarse ya y evitar una guerra de desgaste tipo siria con la otan. A seguir perdiendo soldados, blindados y entrar en banca rota. Si rusia fuera inteligente se retiraba hoy mismo. Pero la ambición de Putin lo va fastidiar todo como Hitler. Rusia no puede competir con la otan en suministros, mercenarios. A una guerra de desgaste con la otan pierde.



Si Rusia fuera un estado ya habría depuesto a Putin en el mismo momento en el que perjudica ma´s que beneficia a Rusia. Al menos con la URSS estaba el PCCC's que era un organo donde se podían poner y quitar presidentes.


----------



## Dula (11 Mar 2022)

Urgente
Estados Unidos impone nuevas sanciones a Rusia y prohíbe la importación de marisco, vodka y diamantes


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> BOOOM
> 
> Ucrania está bombardeando Bielorrusia
> 
> ...



Cada día son más burdos los montajes cutres de los turcochinos...


----------



## JOS1378 (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Toctocquienes (11 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Han sido ejecutados, visto que muchos estaban maniatados. Me parece una brutalidad y una salvajada



Claro que te lo parece, por que eres tonto: están todos maniatados para que sea más fácil moverlos y que no se vayan enganchando los brazos por ahí.


----------



## El_Suave (11 Mar 2022)

La última de Borrell es que si le metes el dedo por el culo ya no no necesitas ni gas ni petróleo ruso, pues se enciende como una _supernova_ e irradia energía infinita.

Es la solución ante el aumento fuera de parámetros del precio de los carburantes y la electricidad.


----------



## Mabuse (11 Mar 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Me impresiona la dignidad y sencillez de la ceremonia. Puramente militar, sin estridencias ni chorradas, con el único adorno de unas frutas en las mesillas de los heridos. Una lectura rápida, un apretón de manos y a correr.
> Estos podían ser los que luego vemos tumbados y quemados en los videos de jijijaja
> Un respeto para los combatientes de ambos bandos, que si alguien se juega algo todos los días son ellos.
> A ver si acaba pronto esta locura.



Esto no acaba hasta que a gentuza como esta no se le paren los pies.


----------



## Evangelion (11 Mar 2022)

He leido en el otro foro que Lada paraliza la produccion por falta de suministros externos...
Bueno supongo que piezas para este si le quedarán:


----------



## Edge2 (11 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> ¿Me lo puede repetir sin gimotear mientras suspira pensando en el viejo tarado de Putin y sus soldados-niño enviados a morir a Ucrania en nombre de no se qué cruzada absurda?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La verdad es la primera victima de la guerra, amego...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (11 Mar 2022)

Dula dijo:


> Urgente
> Estados Unidos impone nuevas sanciones a Rusia y prohíbe la importación de marisco, vodka y diamantes



eso es lo que a ti te interesa


----------



## yixikh (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Andr3ws (11 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> BOOOM
> 
> Ucrania está bombardeando Bielorrusia
> 
> ...



De ser cierto Bielorrusia comenzará a mandar unidades a Ucrania en apoyo Ruso.


----------



## lowfour (11 Mar 2022)

Ojo que ha salido el Zelinsky-voz-de-cazaller diciendo no solo que "resisten" sino que le han dado la vuelta a las tornas y que van al contraataque.

O se le ha ido la mano con la nariz o algo ha pasado. No tiene sentido decir "es que las tornas han cambiado" si estás a punto de ser arrasado. Interesante.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Por lo que dicen, son tropas bielorrusas dirigiéndose a la ciudad bielorrusa de Brest, que está justo en la frontera de Polonia, NO en la de Ucrania, así que no entiendo bien ...
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 978979



alguien da esta explicación


----------



## JOS1378 (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## tomasjos (11 Mar 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Kekule llevaba toooda su vida estudiando quimica cuando obtuvo una inspiracion en sus sueños. Ese señor cuando cerraba sus ojos veia formulaciones como quien ve caer figuritas del tetris despues de haberse pasado toda la tarde dandole al mame.
> 
> Igual que Newton con la fisica cuando le cayo una manzana a la cabeza o Arquimides cuando se sumergio en la bañera. Puede que esas acciones puntuales (mas poeticas que reales) fueran el desencadenante mental a la hora de hallar una solucion, pero sin una formacion y trabajo anterior es imposible que esa conyuntura se produzca.
> 
> A ver si nos vamos a creer ahora que un tarotista argentino youtuber, puesto de peyote, iba a ser capaz de soñar la formula que resuelva la teoria unificada de campos.



El concepto de átomo lo planteo Democrito en el siglo VI a.C. y no creo que hubiera desarrollado la ecuación de Schrodinger del electrón del subnivel 1s del átomo de hidrogeno


----------



## Evangelion (11 Mar 2022)

yixikh dijo:


>



Menuda chorrada...¿Sabes donde hay laboratorios de patagenos en España? En cualquier departamento de microbilogia de la ultima facultad de Farmacia, Medicina o Veterinaria.
Si, si se bombardean esas facultades, si, se corre el riesgo de esparcirlos "sanamente".


----------



## Kartoffeln (11 Mar 2022)

Ukraine: Putin is planning a 'man made catastrophe' at Chernobyl


Ukraine says Vladimir Putin has given his troops an order to prepare a 'man-made catastrophe' at Chernobyl nuclear power plant that he would then seek to blame on Ukrainian 'saboteurs'.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## lowfour (11 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> BOOOM
> 
> Ucrania está bombardeando Bielorrusia
> 
> ...




Otra cuenta Vladimir De Mierda de 2021 contando unas pelis que ni Sergei Eisenstein.


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

yixikh dijo:


>



Jodo. Menuda guinda a todo esto de Ucrania lo de los laboratorios microbiológicos. Hasta la OMS avala su existencia. Ojo, que estos son medios occidentales, no son militares rusos metiendo propaganda de guerra:


----------



## Billy Ray (11 Mar 2022)

_Ver a CNN, MSNBC, NBC, CBS, ABC, el New York Times y el Washington Post llamando a las noticias rusas "propaganda" es una mierda irónicamente divertida._


----------



## lowfour (11 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> He leido en el otro foro que Lada paraliza la produccion por falta de suministros externos...
> Bueno supongo que piezas para este si le quedarán:



A los rusos no les hacen falta repuestos. Con una percha, una caja de macarrones y dos pilas gastadas te fabrican la centralita de inyección para un Cayenne si se tercia.


----------



## El_Suave (11 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Una mezcla de vehículos más rápidos de transporte de tropas, drones y aviación de apoyo y tropa con equipamiento adecuado (javelins, stingers) probablemente es más efectivo que una columna de tanques.
> 
> Por otro lado, parece que lo que están haciendo los rusos es una locura. El otro día escuché a un oficial americano retirado decir que meter tanques en zona urbana sin un apoyo muy extenso de infantería era una estupidez.



Los israelíes discrepan, y estos algo saben de guerras y combates.

Por eso diseñaron el _Merkava_, y siempre han despreciado por inútiles los blindados de transporte de tropas, sean de cadenas tipo "Bradley" o "Pizarro", o sean de ruedas 8x8. No existen en su ejército.

Ese oficial americano parece ser que ha descubierto el Mediterráneo con 3.000 años de retraso. ¿Y de dónde coño saca que los rusos van a cometer tal estupidez?.


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Menuda chorrada...¿Sabes donde hay laboratorios de patagenos en España? En cualquier departamento de microbilogia de la ultima facultad de Farmacia, Medicina o Veterinaria.
> Si, si se bombardean esas facultades, si, se corre el riesgo de esparcirlos "sanamente".



"Its labs have received support from the United States, the European Union and the WHO."

Qué curioso. En el segundo país más pobre de Europa, investigando alta tecnología de enfermedades infecciosas globales con dinero de USA y la UE y hasta de la OMS, en lugar de usar las ayudas extranjeras en carreteras e infraestructuras.









EXCLUSIVE WHO says it advised Ukraine to destroy pathogens in health labs to prevent disease spread


The World Health Organization advised Ukraine to destroy high-threat pathogens housed in the country's public health laboratories to prevent "any potential spills" that would spread disease among the population, the agency told Reuters.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Antiparticula (11 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Otra cuenta Vladimir De Mierda de 2021 contando unas pelis que ni Sergei Eisenstein.



Un respeto para don Pascual, el provacunas más feroz del foro.

¿por qué querrían las terminales rusas vacunar a occidente?


----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> En Kharkov los milicianos del batallón territorial han volado el edificio del Instituto de Física y Tecnología, hasta 50 empleados pueden estar bajo los escombros
> 
> Tiene pinta que lo han hecho para ocultar pruebas del programa nuclear secreto de Ucrania para hacer una bomba "sucia" usando los materiales radiactivos del instituto.



Y eliminando testigos comprometedores.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> BOOOM
> 
> Ucrania está bombardeando Bielorrusia
> 
> ...



Desmentido por el ministerio de defensa bieloruso

Fuente: nashaniva.com


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Y es que además no tenemos todo el cereal del mundo. En realidad somos deficitarias ....
> 
> España, deficitaria en cereales, importa de Ucrania y Rusia buena parte del trigo y maíz que consume
> 
> Y ahora mismo lo que no este ya plantado pues como que ya no lo vas a tener este año.









antes habia una Red Nacional de Silos repartidos por todos los pueblos donde se almacenaban las cosechas y habia reservas por si habia sequia o malas cosechas, ademas de para poder moderar los precios si se disparaban por encima de lo aceptable

con el neoliberlismo eso se cancelo, y "el mercado proveera"

vamos a comer piedras


----------



## tomasjos (11 Mar 2022)

Pues es más o menos lo que va a pasar


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (11 Mar 2022)

Los civiles que se ofrecieron como voluntarios para unirse a las Fuerzas de Defensa Territorial se entrenan con armas en Odesa

En otras ocasiones me tragaba lo que decían los periodistas y sentía lástima por lo que veía en las imágenes. Pero en esta guerra me parece que todo está preparado, como si fuera un escenario o un teatro. Lo del hospital ese no me lo trago: ¿solo había UNA ÚNICA EMBARAZADA? ¿Dónde están los demás pacientes? ¿Alguien alguna vez ha visto un hospital con un único paciente? 

Siento como si TODO TODO TODO estuviera preparado.


----------



## quinciri (11 Mar 2022)

yixikh dijo:


>



Pero es que ademas resulta que, mientras no se demuestre lo contrario, solo son "health labs"...


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (11 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



"Cuando lleguen los buques hay que esperar que entren y minar toda la zona" ... y si se tiran dos como él al agua por sorpresa provocan un tsunami y hunden la flota rusa...


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> BOOOM
> 
> Ucrania está bombardeando Bielorrusia
> 
> ...



Terrorismo Ruso en toda regla. Estan desesperados


----------



## Billy Ray (11 Mar 2022)

_Según los militares y funcionarios ucranianos, Bielorrusia se prepara para invadir Ucrania a las 21:00 horas de hoy - Ukrayinska Pravda_


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Si Rusia fuera un estado ya habría depuesto a Putin en el mismo momento en el que perjudica ma´s que beneficia a Rusia. Al menos con la URSS estaba el PCCC's que era un organo donde se podían poner y quitar presidentes.



No decias eso cuando Bush invadió Iraq saltándose hasta el Codigo de Hamurabi, capullo.


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Está pasando.
> 
> Se acumulan los cadáveres de los soldados-niño de Putin...
> 
> ...



Esas fotos son de una morgue, son los cadaveres de los combates en los alrededores del aeropuerto de Donetsk en el año 2014.


----------



## El Tuerto (11 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>


----------



## kelden (11 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Si Rusia fuera un estado ya habría depuesto a Putin en el mismo momento *en el que perjudica ma´s que beneficia a Rusia*. Al menos con la URSS estaba el PCCC's que era un organo donde se podían poner y quitar presidentes.



Explica eso que no lo tengo claro. Por qué?


----------



## Remequilox (11 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Rusia quiere declarar a la empresa matriz de Facebook, Meta, como "organización extremista"._



Esto, a Zuckerberg y la cúpula, no les afecta. 
Pero deja a cualquier trabajador con algo de responsabilidad a los pies de los caballos en el mundo mundial, por "integrante de organización terrorista" en base a la legislación rusa (y satélites, que se decía en su día).


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


>



China


----------



## Lma0Zedong (11 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Jodo. Menuda guinda a todo esto de Ucrania lo de los laboratorios microbiológicos. Hasta la OMS avala su existencia. Ojo, que estos son medios occidentales, no son militares rusos metiendo propaganda de guerra:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 978993



Rusia está hablando de laboratorios de armas biológicas, y tu propia fuente te dice que la OMS no dice nada de bioarmas en su comunicado...


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> 5 horas reunidos…algo traman el bielorruso y el ruso…



hostias como panes, ahora a dos manos


----------



## Hal8995 (11 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Hombre, con el numerito de los Mig29 polacos se tienen que haber descojonado un rato.
> Dale los Mig - Toma los Mig y se los das tu- Yo nunca he querido tus Mig.



USA: Tú les das Mig-29 a Ucrania y yo te doy F-16

Polonia : Dáselos tú q a mí me da la risa. Yo te los envío a tí.

USA : No hombre , si tú ya sabes que yo voy a estar detrás de tí y te voy a proteger.

Polonia : ...si sí ...por eso mismo

USA: Oficialmente declaro que no entrego Mig porque podría interpretarse como una escalada muy peligrosa.

Ah coño....jajajajaja ..si los entrega Polonia entonces no es escalada peligrosa. Ellos si pueden asumir tarde lo temprano la consecuencia.

Si hasta los polacos que son unos extremistas antirusos están en estas es que ya todos conocen como son.

Atacan Polonia ? España , Rumanía, Estonia ...responded !!!!


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Mar 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Los israelíes discrepan, y estos algo saben de guerras y combates.
> 
> Por eso diseñaron el _Merkava_, y siempre han despreciado por inútiles los blindados de transporte de tropas, sean de cadenas tipo "Bradley" o "Pizarro", o sean de ruedas 8x8. No existen en su ejército.
> 
> Ese oficial americano parece ser que ha descubierto el Mediterráneo con 3.000 años de retraso. ¿Y de dónde coño saca que los rusos van a cometer tal estupidez?.



De lo que ya han hecho a las afueras de Kiev. 









Ukraine: 'Inept' Russian tactics baffle military experts


The devastating artillery strikes came yesterday as Putin's troops inched closer to Kyiv. Military experts have said they are surprised by the tactics used by Moscow's armies.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> He leido en el otro foro que Lada paraliza la produccion por falta de suministros externos...
> Bueno supongo que piezas para este si le quedarán:



Las ópticas son de fiat o seat 124, lo se por el Lada Niva que tenia  pero ese modelo ya no se fabrica. el actual es:







Aunque las ópticas pueden ser Renault.


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> El concepto de átomo lo planteo Democrito en el siglo VI a.C. y no creo que hubiera desarrollado la ecuación de Schrodinger del electrón del subnivel 1s del átomo de hidrogeno



lo de los griegos era una divagacion sobre si la materia era infinitamemte divisible o se llegaba a una cantidad minima de materia que ya no se podia dividir o al menos no se podia dividir si perder su esencia 

es un poco como lo del huevo y la gallina


----------



## lowfour (11 Mar 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Un respeto para don Pascual, el provacunas más feroz del foro.
> 
> ¿por qué querrían las terminales rusas vacunar a occidente?



Las ciberputitas no van ni con A ni con B. Su clave es lograr que cualquier SUCNORMALADA VLADIMIR DE MIERDA parezca plausible y que cualquier cosa razonable sea acallada. Lo que buscan no es que te vacunes o no te vacunes, sino que el sentido común y el debate desaparezca, así como la confianza en cosas como la ciencia, los datos o la información veraz.


----------



## John Nash (11 Mar 2022)

Una indiscreción de Borrell impidió la transferencia de cazas de Polonia a Ucrania, según la prensa de EEUU


Estados Unidos y los aliados europeos culpan al jefe de la diplomacia europea, el español Josep Borrell, del fracaso del plan para transferir 28 cazabombarderos polacos MiG-29 a...




www.elmundo.es











Los rusos pueden estar tranquilos.


----------



## Hal8995 (11 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> *MR POOL *
> No mucho mas pero en la misma linea
> 
> 
> ...



Cojones con el gato chipirifláutico, menudo brasas.

25. 25. 25


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Rusia está hablando de laboratorios de armas biológicas, y tu propia fuente te dice que la OMS no dice nada de bioarmas en su comunicado...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 978999



Ya. ¿Y ha dicho algo también de que en esos laboratorios hagan aspirinas de chocolate para los niños? Pero de qué guindo no os habéis caído todavía, macho.


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Las ciberputitas no van ni con A ni con B. Su clave es lograr que cualquier SUCNORMALADA VLADIMIR DE MIERDA parezca plausible y que cualquier cosa razonable sea acallada. Lo que buscan no es que te vacunes o no te vacunes, sino que el sentido común y el debate desaparezca, así como la confianza en cosas como la ciencia, los datos o la información veraz.



Correcto.

Lo que importa es amplificar a Lavrov diciendo: "no hemos atacado Ucrania, no hay guerra en Ucrania" o "no hemos atacado una maternidad, todos son actores". Cosas completamente ridículas.

Como hay mucho retrasado con tendencias esquizofrénicas susceptible de vivir en una realidad paralela que, además, se encuentra muy feliz sintiéndose un iluminado, la amplificación sucede de forma natural..


----------



## MAEZAL (11 Mar 2022)

Por qué no hubo un Maidan en UK con el Brexit?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)

Assad pronto va a estar muy intranquilo otra vez, realmente eso está cantado desde que empezó la invasión rusa de Ucrania


----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

Venta de "comida rancia" de EE.UU. al ejército ucraniano

En algunos países existe la tradición de donar los productos caducados a un fondo de apoyo a las personas con bajos ingresos.

Al parecer, este es el camino que decidió seguir el Departamento de Defensa de Estados Unidos cuando decidió apoyar al ejército ucraniano.

Los colegas de @vorposte llamaron la atención sobre las marcas de los misiles antitanque Javelin de fabricación estadounidense entregados a Ucrania.

Presumiblemente, el ejército ucraniano recibió la primera versión del sistema, fabricada en 1996.

t.me/anna_news/24247

Fotos en el enlace


_Lo que decia yo, restos de stock_


----------



## Mabuse (11 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> El concepto de átomo lo planteo Democrito en el siglo VI a.C. y no creo que hubiera desarrollado la ecuación de Schrodinger del electrón del subnivel 1s del átomo de hidrogeno



Bueno, el átomo de Demócrito se parece más a un quark o una brana que a lo de Rutheford.


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

#UCRANIA—Uno de los muchos videos que salen, con civiles condenando a las fuerzas de #UA por usarlas como escudo humano: 
Multitud: ¡ALÉJATE DE AQUÍ! 
Mujer: ¡Tenemos sótanos llenos de niños!


----------



## Lma0Zedong (11 Mar 2022)

Semana -1: No habrá invasión
Semana 1: Se invade para la desnazificación de Ucrania y evitar el genocidio del Donbass
Semana 2: Armas nucleares y biológicas ucranianas

Y ya estamos en el día 15 de la guerra (Semana 3), ¿qué ha salido esta vez del contenedor del Kremlin? ARMAS QUÍMICAS




Qué jodido es ser follaputi y ser capaz de tragar tanta mierda


----------



## Funci-vago (11 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 978996
> Los civiles que se ofrecieron como voluntarios para unirse a las Fuerzas de Defensa Territorial se entrenan con armas en Odesa
> 
> En otras ocasiones me tragaba lo que decían los periodistas y sentía lástima por lo que veía en las imágenes. Pero en esta guerra me parece que todo está preparado, como si fuera un escenario o un teatro. Lo del hospital ese no me lo trago: ¿solo había UNA ÚNICA EMBARAZADA? ¿Dónde están los demás pacientes? ¿Alguien alguna vez ha visto un hospital con un único paciente?
> ...



A la pobre de la derecha no le ha venido a recoger ningun taxista porque da la impresión de que se llama silvia y sea de valladolid.


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

#FLASH⁠—#CHERNIGOV—#IMPORTANTE—Imágenes aereas desde dron, de las fuerzas #ucranianas y las tropas neonazis negando la evacuación a los civiles de Chernigov y haciéndolos regresar a la ciudad para usarlos como escudos humanos. 


#FLASH—Las fuerzas de #Ucrania|ian abandonaron sus tanques en #Volnovakha justo al lado de los edificios de apartamentos residenciales—Evidencia de que las fuerzas de la #UA usan a civiles como escudos humanos


----------



## vettonio (11 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Una indiscreción de Borrell impidió la transferencia de cazas de Polonia a Ucrania, según la prensa de EEUU
> 
> 
> Estados Unidos y los aliados europeos culpan al jefe de la diplomacia europea, el español Josep Borrell, del fracaso del plan para transferir 28 cazabombarderos polacos MiG-29 a...
> ...



Se de alguien que puede aparecer flotando en el Noguera-Pallaresa.


----------



## Nico (11 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las tropas rusas VDV avanzan en la provincia de Kiev




*Imposible!
Falso!*

He visto decenas de vídeos ucranianos y queda claro que los rusos *se han quedado sin combustible, alimento, neumáticos y cualquier vehículo que pueda circular por sus propios medios* (aunque están llevando camiones de basura y bicicletas por lo que vi).

Así que NIEGO la veracidad de este documento !


----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

Un dron ucraniano cayó en la capital croata. ¿Cómo es eso?

El presidente croata confirmó el derribo del UAV en Zagreb.

El Tu-141 Strizh está ahora en servicio sólo en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. El 321º escuadrón independiente de aviones de reconocimiento (región de Odessa) está formado por este modelo.

Según el Consejo de Seguridad de Croacia, el UAV entró en el espacio aéreo del país desde la dirección de Hungría a una velocidad de 700 kilómetros por hora y a una altitud de más de 1300 metros. Entró en Hungría desde el lado rumano.

Es decir, el dron voló al menos 560 km, aparentemente sin ser detectado por las defensas aéreas croata, húngara y rumana.

El gobierno croata ha declarado que se iniciará una investigación penal oficial.

Una pregunta interesante: ¿cómo un vehículo desarrollado en la URSS en la década de 1970 voló durante una hora a través de los territorios de varios países de la OTAN sin ser detectado? Y terminó estrellándose en Zagreb.

▪"El sistema de defensa aérea en Europa tiene bastantes "fugas": es un sistema de estados fragmentados. Un sistema potente tiene que estar centralizado. Tienen estaciones de observación, por supuesto, pero pueden ser superadas en ciertas zonas, a ciertas altitudes y velocidades", dijo a ForPost Valery Yurin, ex Comandante de la Fuerza Aérea de la Flota del Mar Negro.

¿Pero qué hacía allí?

▪La razón probable por la que el dron ucraniano comenzó a "explorar" el territorio del país de la OTAN fue un error del operador, dijo Alexei Leonkov, editor de la revista Arsenal de la Patria, a RIA Novosti.

"El hecho es que, a diferencia de los drones modernos, el programa de vuelo del Tu-141 se establece girando unas cuatro docenas de interruptores de palanca. "Una vuelta de tuerca mal puesta, y el Strizh volará en dirección contraria y ni siquiera volverá a la base. El Strizh no tiene corrección de vuelo por parte del GPS y otros sistemas de navegación.

t.me/anna_news/24238

Hay un mapa del viaje de cacharro en el enlace


----------



## John Nash (11 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Se de alguien que puede aparecer flotando en el Noguera-Pallaresa.



No contaminéis el entorno.


----------



## Bartleby (11 Mar 2022)

Acaban de decir en La Sexta que la inflación es el coste que todos los europeos nos hemos impuesto para vencer al dictador Putin, porque esto tiene un coste que hay que asumir. He escupido un sorbo de té que en ese preciso momento estaba ingiriendo.


----------



## maromo (11 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Rusia plenamente integrada en occidente es la única salida lógica a la hegemonía china en Asia-África. Salida lógica donde los europeos occidentales aun pintemos algo.
> Pero....
> 
> Yo no digo ni que sí ni que no. Es una mera hipótesis, que podría ser plausible en base a las evidencias de lo que va sucediendo (el cachondeo de los Mig29 polacos, por ejemplo).
> Lo único cierto e indiscutible es que esto no va de voluntades personalistas, de que si uno está loco o el otro es un bravucón. En este "juego" hay implicadas potentes estructuras burocráticas, tanto estatales como privadas. Y la cosa no acaba hasta que esas estructuras no lo decidan.



Si, básicamente estamos diciendo lo mismo. A ver cuando termina el circo y vemos donde nos situamos.


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Un dron ucraniano cayó en la capital croata. ¿Cómo es eso?
> 
> El presidente croata confirmó el derribo del UAV en Zagreb.
> 
> ...



Tiene pinta de que se fue de cobertura del controlador y siguió en linea recta hasta que cayó por su propio peso. Es tecnología de los 70, no había ni gps.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Mar 2022)

Ramzan Kadyrov

OPERACION SPECIAL PUNISHER 

GUERROS CHECHENOS | MUSICA KOSAKA 
published a new video with Chechen FSVNG fighters participating in a special military operation in Ukraine.








*ALA ACKBAR | MAS CHECHEOS FULL EQUIP A TOPE DE POWER *











Xttps://t.me/FreedomBelleDataDrops/5414








Freedom Belle Data Dumps ✝️✝️✝️


I trust God’s plan.




t.me







t.me/QSRdecodes/11004

5.4K viewsMar 10 at 21:39

Zttps://t.me/QSRdecodes/11006









QSR decodes


SituatıonRoom¹⁷	https://truthsocial.com/@QSRdecodes




t.me







https://files.catbox.moe/pqxiza.png












Program ‘Z’ - the Impact of Technology on Intelligence


Dr. Nils Carlson, Manager of Intelligence Programs - “Z Program” - at Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory will speak on “Program ‘Z’ - the Impact of Technology on Intelligence.” This seminar is off the record and comments cannot be published without the consent of the speaker. The seminar is...




www.belfercenter.org




​


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Acaban de decir en La Sexta que la inflación es el coste que todos los europeos nos hemos impuesto para vencer al dictador Putin, porque esto tiene un coste que hay que asumir. He escupido un sorbo de te que en ese preciso momento estaba ingiriendo.



"Ingiriendo té".

Flipa.


----------



## vettonio (11 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> "Cuando lleguen los buques hay que esperar que entren y minar toda la zona" ... y si se tiran dos como él al agua por sorpresa provocan un tsunami y hunden la flota rusa...



La grasa corporal le presiona el cerebro.

Vaya fino estratega se está perdiendo el cuartel general del otanfato en Bruselas.

Blas de Lezo, Gran Capitán y otros tantos, revolviéndose en sus tumbas.


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

Los reporteros de guerra sobre el terreno dicen que Volnovakha está ahora bajo el control total de Rusia/Donbass. Las tropas ucranianas dejaron atrás una gran cantidad de equipos y equipos, incluidas jabalinas sin usar 


Periodistas australianos mostraron las consecuencias de los enfrentamientos en el oeste de Kiev. Pudimos localizar el lugar de rodaje. Según las imágenes del cuadricóptero, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF se acercaron a la autopista Zhytomyr (E40) cerca del pueblo de Stoyanka.


----------



## Nico (11 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Tanques ucranianos abandonados bajo un bloque de apartamentos en Volnovakha.
> Nuevo día




Entre los tanques que dejan por ahí tirados los rusos y los ucranianos, está para ir a pillarse un T-72 y ponerlo como adorno en el patio de la finca. Di que no entra en una maleta, que si no...


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Ramzan Kadyrov
> 
> OPERACION SPECIAL PUNISHER
> 
> ...



Oysya ty, oysya no es una cancion chechena, sino cosaka


----------



## Impresionante (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Assad pronto va a estar muy intranquilo otra vez, realmente eso está cantado desde que empezó la invasión rusa de Ucrania



Turquia es el buitre carroñero por excelencia en esa zona.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Semana -1: No habrá invasión
> Semana 1: Se invade para la desnazificación de Ucrania y evitar el genocidio del Donbass
> Semana 2: Armas nucleares y biológicas ucranianas
> 
> ...



Semana 4 Ucrania ataca bielorrusia


----------



## coscorron (11 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Acaban de decir en La Sexta que la inflación es el coste que todos los europeos nos hemos impuesto para vencer al dictador Putin, porque esto tiene un coste que hay que asumir. He escupido un sorbo de té que en ese preciso momento estaba ingiriendo.



La inflación que tenemos que pagar todos porque lo han decidido los que no la van a sufrir .... Que hijos de puta y que ganas de salir a la calle a matar aunque llueva.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Un dron ucraniano cayó en la capital croata. ¿Cómo es eso?
> 
> El presidente croata confirmó el derribo del UAV en Zagreb.
> 
> ...



El ministerio de defensa rumano dice que sí lo detecto, pero no pudo hacer nada por detenerlo.

Fuente: hotnews.ro


----------



## delhierro (11 Mar 2022)

Lo mismo son voluntarios Sirios, expertos en la guerra urbana. Los yanquis han hecho muchos "amigos" en los ultimos 30 años. Esa gente ha resistido, pero carecia de patron, ahora Rusia es un centro para todos los que estan en contra de los anglos.

Van a aparecer por allí hasta estos....


----------



## Casino (11 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Bastante tienen con hacerles llegar a sus soldados-niño agua, comida y propaganda de la barata.
> 
> No parece que estén para muchos más trotes.
> 
> ...




agua no creo que les lleven mucha y la comida ya se está viendo como está

Los saqueos de los supermercados y los gallineros no son casuales



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Dylan Leary (11 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 979035



Tiene al servicio pasando frío.

PD: parece un manolo con peluca


----------



## delhierro (11 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Los reporteros de guerra sobre el terreno dicen que Volnovakha está ahora bajo el control total de Rusia/Donbass. Las tropas ucranianas dejaron atrás una gran cantidad de equipos y equipos, incluidas jabalinas sin usar
> 
> 
> Periodistas australianos mostraron las consecuencias de los enfrentamientos en el oeste de Kiev. Pudimos localizar el lugar de rodaje. Según las imágenes del cuadricóptero, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF se acercaron a la autopista Zhytomyr (E40) cerca del pueblo de Stoyanka.



Pero si dicen los otanicos del hilo , que a los rusos les iban a faltar vehiculos.


----------



## coscorron (11 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> El ministerio de defensa rumano dice que sí lo detecto, pero no pudo hacer nada por detenerlo.
> 
> Fuente: hotnews.ro



Claro, se han quedado sin MIG-21.


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> El ministerio de defensa rumano dice que sí lo detecto, pero no pudo hacer nada por detenerlo.
> 
> Fuente: hotnews.ro











Drona ucraineană care a trecut peste România: Ce spune MApN și de ce nu a fost interceptată







www.hotnews.ro


----------



## coscorron (11 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> antes habia una Red Nacional de Silos repartidos por todos los pueblos donde se almacenaban las cosechas y habia reservas por si habia sequia o malas cosechas, ademas de para poder moderar los precios si se disparaban por encima de lo aceptable
> 
> con el neoliberlismo eso se cancelo, y "el mercado proveera"
> 
> vamos a comer piedras



Sigue habiendo reservas pero ya te digo que no efectivamente ya no es lo mismo .... Esos silos se construyeron en la epoca de la autarquia cuando cada grano era una victoria.


----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Entre los tanques que dejan por ahí tirados los rusos y los ucranianos, está para ir a pillarse un T-72 y ponerlo como adorno en el patio de la finca. Di que no entra en una maleta, que si no...



Quedaría más original que el clásico enanito de Blancanieves


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Semana -1: No habrá invasión
> Semana 1: Se invade para la desnazificación de Ucrania y evitar el genocidio del Donbass
> Semana 2: Armas nucleares y biológicas ucranianas
> 
> ...



PROVOCATIONS. Están bombardeando Kiev y hablan de PROVOCATIONS. Y mucho retard feliz de comprar el discurso... el Kremlin tiene la virtud de saber que mucho imbécil comprará sus sacos de mierda...


----------



## willbeend (11 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> El ministerio de defensa rumano dice que sí lo detecto, pero no pudo hacer nada por detenerlo.
> 
> Fuente: hotnews.ro



Es que tienen ahi unas unidades antiaereas que nunca se utilizan y estaban llenas de cobre....


----------



## Rafl Eg (11 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Semana -1: No habrá invasión
> Semana 1: Se invade para la desnazificación de Ucrania y evitar el genocidio del Donbass
> Semana 2: Armas nucleares y biológicas ucranianas
> 
> ...



Es un conjunto de cosas, todo suma. Y no te olvides de la extensión de la otan hacia el este, con ucrania como catapulta contra rusia, la nuclearización bélica del país (esto a futuro, dicho por su presidente antes del asalto), el ataque que se estaba preparando contra el donbass (con acumulación de tropas entrenadas por la otan, movimientos y hasta documentos que atestiguan que sería próximo), el golpe de estado de 2014 que quitó al presidente electo por la cara (yanukovich, que era pro-ruso), propiciando un régimen ilegítimo, etc.

Las causas y motivos que justifican la intervención rusa son abundantes. Y por supuesto, se trata de un conjunto de cosas, no de una sola. Practicamente ninguna cosa es nueva, todo venía ya de atrás y era sabido por cualquiera que estuviese mínimamente informado (por ejemplo el tema de los biolaboratorios del pentágono, que traía ya cola y mas ahora con lo que está saliendo a la luz)


----------



## Mabuse (11 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> lo de los griegos era una divagacion sobre si la materia era infinitamemte divisible o se llegaba a una cantidad minima de materia que ya no se podia dividir o al menos no se podia dividir si perder su esencia
> 
> es un poco como lo del huevo y la gallina



Immplicba la aceptación o no de un Universo imprevisible y misterioso o uno analizable.









Demócrito - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Simo Hayha (11 Mar 2022)

Otra vez? Llevamos 15 años escuchando en este foro eso del fin inminente de Occidente, bien sea por la explosión del estratovolcano de yellowstone, la sustitución del dollar por el petro-rublo-gold, la pandemia, etc etc. Yo os pediría un poco de calma. Lo que tenga que pasar, pasará, pero lo que no tiene mucho sentido es que viváis en ese estado de histericismo crónico.
Tranquilidad.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

Caen como moscas.....

3 generales
11....









Putin loses THIRD general as 11 commanders are now killed in invasion shambles


VLADIMIR Putin’s has now lost 11 military commanders with the death of a third general in his invasion of Ukraine. They are among 12,500 Russian troops the Ukrainians now claims it has killed…




www.thesun.co.uk


----------



## keylargof (11 Mar 2022)

El plan de Rusia va viento en popa. Primero ha empleado a carpinteros ya amas de casa, para explorar el terreno. 

Una vez muertos, en una segunda fase envió a los mongoles esteparios borrachos de reemplazo de Siberia. Con esto el ejército ucraniano gastaba balas, y los rusos así conservaban a sus tropas de élite.

En la fase actual es la hora de los soldados sirios y negros del Congo. Con estas tropas los ucranianos gastarán las nuevas balas que les ha pasado la UE y USA.

Y la siguiente, cuando ya nadie se lo espere, mandarán a los soldados de élite y los cyborgs último modelo. 

Va a flipar occidente, la estrategia de Putin es brutal. Se nota muchísimo que fue cabo segunda en el KGB


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Mar 2022)

Las factorías putineras están a tope.


*WhatsApp y las redes sociales se llenan de bulos que llaman a repostar por una supuesta escasez de carburantes*


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Otro tanque ucraniano capturado en Volnovakha

Un T-64BV de la brigada mecanizada 53 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue capturado por los combatientes de la RPD en Volnovakha.


----------



## @Durruty (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> El plan de Rusia va viento en popa. Primero ha empleado a carpinteros ya amas de casa, para explorar el terreno.
> 
> Una vez muertos, en una segunda fase envió a los mongoles esteparios borrachos de reemplazo de Siberia. Con esto el ejército ucraniano gastaba balas, y los rusos así conservaban a sus tropas de élite.
> 
> ...



Bueno, bueno, los misiles modernos si los usa…menudos destrozos están haciendo.


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Pero si dicen los otanicos del hilo , que a los rusos les iban a faltar vehiculos.



Crimea, base de campo de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas y un estacionamiento de equipos ucranianos capturados


Sobre los héroes de los *rembats (remontnyy batal'on = batallon de reparacion)* que hacen posible la operación rusa en Ucrania En condiciones de campo tan duras, los batallones de reparación mantienen y reparan la colosal cantidad de equipos que Rusia ha desplegado en Ucrania, y sin los cuales la ofensiva no hubiera sido posible. No solo trabajan mecánicos, sino también representantes de empresas de defensa, ingenieros de sistemas e incluso programadores que calibran y ajustan equipos de a bordo, armas, sistemas de guía y cámaras termográficas.


----------



## Indignado (11 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Semana -1: No habrá invasión
> Semana 1: Se invade para la desnazificación de Ucrania y evitar el genocidio del Donbass
> Semana 2: Armas nucleares y biológicas ucranianas





Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Semana 4 Ucrania ataca bielorrusia



Todo un jaque mate


----------



## Lma0Zedong (11 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Es un conjunto de cosas, todo suma. Y no te olvides de la extensión de la otan hacia el este, con ucrania como catapulta contra rusia, la nuclearización bélica del país (esto a futuro, dicho por su presidente antes del asalto), el ataque que se estaba preparando contra el donbass (con acumulación de tropas entrenadas por la otan, movimientos y hasta documentos que atestiguan que sería próximo), el golpe de estado de 2014 que quitó al presidente electo por la cara (yanukovich, que era pro-ruso), propiciando un régimen ilegítimo, etc.
> 
> Las causas y motivos que justifican la intervención rusa son abundantes. Y por supuesto, se trata de un conjunto de cosas, no de una sola. Practicamente ninguna cosa es nueva, todo venía ya de atrás y era sabido por cualquiera que estuviese mínimamente informado (por ejemplo el tema de los biolaboratorios del pentágono, que traía ya cola y mas ahora con lo que está saliendo a la luz)



-Expansión hacia el este de la OTAN
-Invasión ucraniana del Donbass
-Armas nucleares en Ucrania
-Golpe de estado de 2014 y Yanukovich
-Gobierno ilegítimo
-Biolaboratorios

Casi imposible meter más bulos en tan pocas palabras, además tan variados que parece una pizza cuatro estacciones:






Qué jodido es ser follaputi, es increíble. Hay que hacer numerosos malabarismos para cuadrar tantas patrañas


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> El plan de Rusia va viento en popa. Primero ha empleado a carpinteros ya amas de casa, para explorar el terreno.
> 
> Una vez muertos, en una segunda fase envió a los mongoles esteparios borrachos de reemplazo de Siberia. Con esto el ejército ucraniano gastaba balas, y los rusos así conservaban a sus tropas de élite.
> 
> ...



AJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ

BUENISIMO, MI APLAUSO


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Otro tanque ucraniano capturado en Volnovakha
> 
> Otro T-64BV de la brigada mecanizada 53 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue capturado por los combatientes de la RPD en Volnovakha.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 979048



Fuente? Tiene guasa que lo hayan colocado al lado del monumento con un T-34


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> -Expansión hacia el este de la OTAN
> -Invasión ucraniana del Donbass
> -Armas nucleares en Ucrania
> -Golpe de estado de 2014 y Yanukovich
> ...



Es verdad. La expansión de la OTAN fue hacia el Oeste. Cualquiera puede ver el bulo.


----------



## Nico (11 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Semana -1: No habrá invasión
> Semana 1: Se invade para la desnazificación de Ucrania y evitar el genocidio del Donbass
> Semana 2: Armas nucleares y biológicas ucranianas
> 
> ...





No. Ese dato sin duda lo tenían los rusos desde ANTES de iniciar su ofensiva y perfectamente puede haber sido una de las causas "no declaradas" del conflicto.

Jarella lo expuso aquí hace más de una semana (*antes de que se hablara públicamente del tema*) y por si fuera poco, viendo los mapas vimos que "casualmente" los ejes de avance ruso habían sido coincidentes con la ubicación de los principales laboratorios.

El tema, por si te interesa, lo tienes aquí:






Ha sido un placer forear con todos ustedes, hasta siempre.


Esto es una opinión. Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia. Ha sido un placer forear con ustedes, hasta siempre. Queridos compañeros foreros, puede que este sea uno de mis últimos post en este foro, si es que no es el último, aunque espero leerlo el año...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Otro tanque ucraniano capturado en Volnovakha
> 
> Otro T-64BV de la brigada mecanizada 53 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue capturado por los combatientes de la RPD en Volnovakha.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 979048



Los monumentos de las plazas no cuentan


----------



## coscorron (11 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Las factorías putineras están a tope.
> 
> 
> *WhatsApp y las redes sociales se llenan de bulos que llaman a repostar por una supuesta escasez de carburantes*



El día 14 empieza una huelga nacional indefinida de los transportistas ... Tu quien crees que lleva gasolina a las gasolineras?? Mejor que te pille con el deposito lleno por si acaso ...


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

Los recientes avances de los rusos en el sur indican que Zaporizhzhia/Dnipro y la planta nuclear del sur de Ucrania parecen ser el foco principal a corto plazo. Si los rusos pueden tomar la planta del sur de Ucrania y llegar hasta la frontera con Moldavia, Odesa queda aislada.


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

Los recientes avances de los rusos en el sur indican que Zaporizhzhia/Dnipro y la planta nuclear del sur de Ucrania parecen ser el foco principal a corto plazo. Si los rusos pueden tomar la planta del sur de Ucrania y llegar hasta la frontera con Moldavia, Odesa queda aislada.


----------



## coscorron (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Otro tanque ucraniano capturado en Volnovakha
> 
> Otro T-64BV de la brigada mecanizada 53 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue capturado por los combatientes de la RPD en Volnovakha.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 979048



Y al lado un t34 que esos si que son de los buenos.


----------



## Felio (11 Mar 2022)

> Mapa que muestra los ejes de avance así como el número de BTGs rusos en Ucrania.













ENTRE GUERRAS


Análisis de geopolítica y seguimiento de conflictos independiente. Nuestro Instagram/Web/Patrón y más: https://linktr.ee/entre_guerras




t.me


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> El día 14 empieza una huelga nacional indefinida de los transportistas ... Tu quien crees que lleva gasolina a las gasolineras?? Mejor que te pille con el deposito lleno por si acaso ...



Yo siempre echo 20 euros


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Y al lado un t34 que esos si que son de los buenos.



Si, aun los estan usando en esta guerra.


----------



## coscorron (11 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Yo siempre echo 20 euros



Pues echa veinte euros muchas veces hasta que se llene.


----------



## Rafl Eg (11 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> -Expansión hacia el este de la OTAN
> -Invasión ucraniana del Donbass
> -Armas nucleares en Ucrania
> -Golpe de estado de 2014 y Yanukovich
> ...



"Bulos", ya ya.. Todos contrastados y comprobables. Pero nada, que Rusia se levantó un día y le dió el punto de intervenir en Ucrania por mero capricho irracional de putin, verdad? Anda, deja de hacer el ridículo


----------



## Hal8995 (11 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Es verdad. La expansión de la OTAN fue hacia el Oeste. Cualquiera puede ver el bulo.



Cuidadín con Taiwán eh ? Quizá entre


----------



## Nico (11 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Caen como moscas.....
> 
> 3 generales
> 11....
> ...





Bastante honorable y MUY MERITORIO diría... Generales y Comandantes *en la primera línea de batalla* y no en un búnker del Pentágono viéndolo por televisión. 

¿No crees?


----------



## JAGGER (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

Los agentes de inteligencia del LNR detienen al alcalde de Melitopol en la región de Zaporizhzhya

Presuntamente estuvo implicado en la ayuda a la organización Sector Derecho, prohibida en Rusia, para cometer delitos contra la población civil.

t.me/anna_news/24258


----------



## mirkoxx (11 Mar 2022)

*Una de las pérdidas de tanques más graves del ejército ucraniano desde el primer día: 4 tanques T-64BV y 1 T-72B fueron capturados por los separatistas en Volnovakha, Oblast de Donetsk.*


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> "Bulos", ya ya.. Todos contrastados y comprobables. Pero nada, que Rusia se levantó un día y le dió el punto de intervenir en Ucrania por capricho de putin, verdad? Anda, dejad de hacer el ridículo



Tu que crees que hubiera quedado mejor para empezar una "operación especial"
Voy a desnazificar 
Voy a eliminar unos laboratorios secretos que pueden destruir mi pais.

Más bien suena a .... no se que inventarme, ya iran surgiendo cosas, que ya voy con retraso por los putos juegos olimpicos del chino este


----------



## keylargof (11 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, los misiles modernos si los usa…menudos destrozos están haciendo.



Si son buenísimos, dejan unos cráteres de precisión en los centros del pueblo. A las baterías antiaéreas ucranianas no les dan porque es todo parte del plan


----------



## Nico (11 Mar 2022)

@Durruty dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 979051





¿Han visto?

A los pobres rusos se le han terminado las banderas y tienen que usar banderas de rezago de la época soviética !!  

Sin duda están terminados.


----------



## Funci-vago (11 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Eso es la transcripción de esto:



no existen laboratorios en ucrania, pero sería muy peligroso que los rusos se hicieran con los laboratorios en ucrania.


----------



## Simo Hayha (11 Mar 2022)

La mujer embarazada herida en el bombardeo orconazirruso de un hospital ha dado a luz.













Y mientras, las orconnazirrusas haciendo cola en las tiendas de moda de las cadenas occidentales en rusia, por si cierran.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Bastante honorable y MUY MERITORIO diría... Generales y Comandantes *en la primera línea de batalla* y no en un búnker del Pentágono viéndolo por televisión.
> 
> ¿No crees?



Meritorio por que parece que no tienen ni radios, qeu usan moviles... un poco mas y tiene que ir el general saliendo por arriba del tanque con banderitas para guiar la formación como en la IIWW


----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Fuente? Tiene guasa que lo hayan colocado al lado del monumento con un T-34



t.me/anna_news/24250


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Cuidadín con Taiwán eh ? Quizá entre



Tampoco es imposible. Manchuria se declaró independiente en 2006 para entrar en la OTAN. Creo.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Crimea, base de campo de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas y un estacionamiento de equipos ucranianos capturados
> 
> 
> Sobre los héroes de los rembats que hacen posible la operación rusa en Ucrania En condiciones de campo tan duras, los batallones de reparación mantienen y reparan la colosal cantidad de equipos que Rusia ha desplegado en Ucrania, y sin los cuales la ofensiva no hubiera sido posible. No solo trabajan mecánicos, sino también representantes de empresas de defensa, ingenieros de sistemas e incluso programadores que calibran y ajustan equipos de a bordo, armas, sistemas de guía y cámaras termográficas.





keylargof dijo:


> Si son buenísimos, dejan unos cráteres de precisión en los centros del pueblo. A las baterías antiaéreas ucranianas no les dan porque es todo parte del plan



Bueno han planchado los aeropuertos y los centros de mando…haciendo correr a algún mercenario inglés como se puede ver en The Sun…


----------



## NEKRO (11 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Está pasando.
> 
> Se acumulan los cadáveres de los soldados-niño de Putin...
> 
> ...



Esa foto de un tio con las manos atadas en un tribunal después de la guerra le supone la horca a Zelenski y sus generales.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (11 Mar 2022)

Muy fuerte.

El ejército ucraniano en las cercanías de Volnovakha encadenó a los desertores de su propio ejército hasta la muerte, dejando que sus propios soldados murieran en un frío brutal.





*Aquí la entrada de las tropas Rusas.*


----------



## keylargof (11 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Es verdad. La expansión de la OTAN fue hacia el Oeste. Cualquiera puede ver el bulo.



La OTAN llega a tu país y te dice, ^hola, venimos a expandirnos". No hay derecho, de verdad.

Tienes un blog de análisis geopolítico? Se te ve muy hejperto


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los agentes de inteligencia del LNR detienen al alcalde de Melitopol en la región de Zaporizhzhya
> 
> Presuntamente estuvo implicado en la ayuda a la organización Sector Derecho, prohibida en Rusia, para cometer delitos contra la población civil.
> 
> t.me/anna_news/24258



Vaya, vaya, ratas huyendo... Pensaba que el de Moscú había dicho que iba a desnazificar, no a desratificar.


----------



## kelden (11 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Tu que crees que hubiera quedado mejor para empezar una "operación especial"
> Voy a desnazificar
> Voy a eliminar unos laboratorios secretos que pueden destruir mi pais.
> 
> Más bien suena a .... no se que inventarme, ya iran surgiendo cosas, que ya voy con retraso por los putos juegos olimpicos del chino este



No se si os habeis dao cuenta pero todo estas historias son puto cachondeo sobre las excusas habituales yankis para hacer lo mismo.

No hace mucho Putin dijo que se iban a comportar exactamente igual que los yankis. Eso están haciendo. Invaden lo que les sale de los cojones y lo explican como les sale de los cojones. Si a los yankis les vale, a ellos también.

No te tomes nada de esto en serio. Como los yankis, lo hacen porque pueden y porque quieren.


----------



## Kluster (11 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Una indiscreción de Borrell impidió la transferencia de cazas de Polonia a Ucrania, según la prensa de EEUU
> 
> 
> Estados Unidos y los aliados europeos culpan al jefe de la diplomacia europea, el español Josep Borrell, del fracaso del plan para transferir 28 cazabombarderos polacos MiG-29 a...
> ...



No, si aún le tendremos que dar las gracias al masonazo por evitar la 3GM.


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> La OTAN llega a tu país y te dice, ^hola, venimos a expandirnos". No hay derecho, de verdad.
> 
> Tienes un blog de análisis geopolítico? Se te ve muy hejperto



Sí, pero es secreto. Solo lo leen personajes señalados de la élite. Lo siento.


----------



## keylargof (11 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Esa foto de un tio con las manos atadas en un tribunal después de la guerra le supone la horca a Zelenski y sus generales.



Ése de las manos atadas que ha bombardeado un hospital infantil o que venía camuflado en una ambulancia no? Es que no hay derecho de qie Rusia cumpla estrictamente la legislación de guerra y los demás no, joder


----------



## Simo Hayha (11 Mar 2022)

EEUU acaba de enviar a Ucrania otro avión cargado hasta las cartolas de armas. Llegará en las próximas 24h. No especifican lo que es, pero podemos dar por hecho que searán armas para matar muchos orconazirrusos.


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

región de Jerson. Una columna destruida de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y un tanque abandonado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania



región de Cherníhiv. T-72B3M remolcando un T-64BV capturado. 



Funeral de Freikorps. Járkov (a mi el fiembre me parece mas un follacabras que un nazi)


----------



## tomasjos (11 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿Han visto?
> 
> A los pobres rusos se le han terminado las banderas y tienen que usar banderas de rezago de la época soviética !!
> 
> Sin duda están terminados.



Eso es troleo nivel premium. Alguien en ese BTR es forero


----------



## keylargof (11 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Sí, pero es secreto. Solo lo leen personajes señalados de la élite. Lo siento.



Ya veo, seguro que te ha consultado Putin a la vista de los excelsos resultados de la Blitzvladimir


----------



## Kluster (11 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Muy fuerte.
> 
> El ejército ucraniano en las cercanías de Volnovakha encadenó a los desertores de su propio ejército hasta la muerte, dejando que sus propios soldados murieran en un frío brutal.
> 
> ...


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## NEKRO (11 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Ése de las manos atadas que ha bombardeado un hospital infantil o que venía camuflado en una ambulancia no? Es que no hay derecho de qie Rusia cumpla estrictamente la legislación de guerra y los demás no, joder



Da igual que haya bombardeado a un millón de niños, la convención de Ginebra no permite esas ejecuciones y condena al gobierno ucraniano y a los altos mandos a la muerte.


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Ya veo, seguro que te ha consultado Putin a la vista de los excelsos resultados de la Blitzvladimir



Por supuesto. Hasta ahora los objetivos están alcanzados al 80%. Solo falta un 20% de gilipollas por delatarse diciendo chorradas.


----------



## pirivi-parava (11 Mar 2022)

Dios mio!!!
Ya se le han explicado... y él al PUEBLO 
(menos mal que aún no le han dicho lo del "casual" misil de la India)


----------



## Rafl Eg (11 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Tu que crees que hubiera quedado mejor para empezar una "operación especial"
> Voy a desnazificar
> Voy a eliminar unos laboratorios secretos que pueden destruir mi pais.
> 
> Más bien suena a .... no se que inventarme, ya iran surgiendo cosas, que ya voy con retraso por los putos juegos olimpicos del chino este



Bueno, se me olvidaba, la desnazificación es otro punto más que se suma a los anteriores. Realmente es un conjunto de cosas, cada una con su determinado peso, pero todas confluyen en que suponían una amenaza vital para la población rusa de ucrania y para Rusia en general a corto, medio y largo plazo. Ucrania es (era) el "laboratorio" de experimentación de la otan en todos los sentidos, incluido el de adiestrar y tener miles de mercenarios (que en estos momentos están siendo embolsados en el frente del donbass). Ahora tendrán que vérselas con los que trae rusia de siria y otros lares..


----------



## Arraki (11 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Venta de "comida rancia" de EE.UU. al ejército ucraniano
> 
> En algunos países existe la tradición de donar los productos caducados a un fondo de apoyo a las personas con bajos ingresos.
> 
> ...



Y no dude que serán cobrados como nuevos + formación


----------



## Simo Hayha (11 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Muy fuerte.
> 
> El ejército ucraniano en las cercanías de Volnovakha encadenó a los desertores de su propio ejército hasta la muerte, dejando que sus propios soldados murieran en un frío brutal.



FALSO. Ya se ha comentado antes que esa foto es de un soldado ruso ejecutado por los propios rusos por querer desertar.


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

Sonderkommandos ucranianos en el pueblo liberado de Novotroitskoye, distrito de Volnovakhsky. (encadenados a un poste para que no pueden desertar)


----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

El ejército ucraniano confirma la pérdida de un helicóptero de ataque

Se ha conocido otro helicóptero del ejército ucraniano destruido por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

El Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano ha reconocido la pérdida del helicóptero Mi-24 de la 16ª Brigada de Aviación, que fue derribado por los militares rusos el 8 de marzo.

Junto con el helicóptero, su tripulación fue destruida.

t.me/anna_news/24259


----------



## Señor X (11 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> En Kharkov los milicianos del batallón territorial han volado el edificio del Instituto de Física y Tecnología, hasta 50 empleados pueden estar bajo los escombros
> 
> Tiene pinta que lo han hecho para ocultar pruebas del programa nuclear secreto de Ucrania para hacer una bomba "sucia" usando los materiales radiactivos del instituto.



Llevaban dias "avisando" que lo iba a hacer Rusia, como no ha colado, lo hacen ellos mismos, a calzón quitao. Cuidado que ahora están avisando que "Rusia" tiene pensado usar armas químicas. Fuente: EEUU.



lowfour dijo:


> Ojo que ha salido el Zelinsky-voz-de-cazaller diciendo no solo que "resisten" sino que le han dado la vuelta a las tornas y que van al contraataque.
> 
> O se le ha ido la mano con la nariz o algo ha pasado. No tiene sentido decir "es que las tornas han cambiado" si estás a punto de ser arrasado. Interesante.



¿Que las tornas están cambiando? Pero si iban ganando. No entiendo un carajo.


----------



## delhierro (11 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Eso es troleo nivel premium. Alguien en ese BTR es forero



No es el único, cada vez se ven más banderas sovieticas. Incluso esta izada en la central nuclear del Dnieper. Eso no es un tio troleando.

1º El 20% vota al PCFR

2º Se sienten traicionados, cedieron en todo para nada, y ahora arrinconados ven que se equivocaron.

3º La idea de liquidar al "loco Putin" como dicen los otanicos, podria rebotar a occidente en la cara.

4º Para ellos significa la unidad y el poder que tuvieron contra todo occidente.


----------



## Don Luriio (11 Mar 2022)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> Como si el aborto fuera algo nuevo en la historia de la humanidad achacable a Occidente y no algo común a cualquier cultura.



Ale adiós, culpa mía


----------



## Sr Julian (11 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Mucho mejor gobernar con asesinos sseparatistas como Bildu y Erc.
A VOX les ha votado la gente, si no le gusta que se joda.


----------



## Arraki (11 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> FALSO. Ya se ha comentado antes que esa foto es de un soldado ruso ejecutado por los propios rusos por querer desertar.



Y la verdad es la que tú digas claro.

Si hemos sido testigos de linchamientos y ejecuciones sumarias en plena calle no ha sido por la parte rusa precisamente


----------



## Bartleby (11 Mar 2022)

Los que aplaudían a las 20:00 han decidido bajar dos grados la temperatura de la calefacción para gastar menos del gas que compramos a Argelia y de este modo, vencer la guerra a Putin


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Bueno, se me olvidaba, la desnazificación es otro punto más que se suma a los anteriores. Realmente es un conjunto de cosas, cada una con su determinado peso, pero todas confluyen en que suponían una amenaza vital para la población rusa de ucrania y para Rusia en general a corto, medio y largo plazo. Ucrania es (era) el "laboratorio" de experimentación de la otan en todos los sentidos, incluido el de adiestrar y tener miles de mercenarios (que en estos momentos están siendo embolsados en el frente del donbass). Ahora tendrán que vérselas con los que trae rusia de siria y otros lares..



amenaza vital.....

Ya, más bien la EXCUSA VITAL, o muchas excusas para saciar mi revanchismo historico y no dejar que un pais soberano haga como hicieron lituania, estonia etc, 
Que por cierto les va mucho mejor y no quieren saber nada de Rusia.

La explicación más sencilla desmonta.... bulos


----------



## NEKRO (11 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> En resumen. Rusia la ha cagado



Me va que la UE la ha cagado mucho más. Si no encontramos la manera de mandar a los USA, UK a tomar por culo y encontrar un acercamiento/asociación con Rusia, vamos hacia una nueva Edad Media.


----------



## paconan (11 Mar 2022)

Todavía no parece un asedio, ya veremos dentro de unos días

Situación actual en #Kyiv Las fuerzas rusas continúan reagrupándose y preparándose para el ataque, las fuerzas ucranianas se mantienen firmes.


----------



## NoRTH (11 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Los que aplaudían a las 20:00 han decidido bajar dos grados la temperatura de la calefacción para gastar menos del gas que compramos a Argelia y de este modo, vencer la guerra a Putin



que tengamos que compartir oxigeno con esas amebas


----------



## coscorron (11 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Sonderkommandos ucranianos en el pueblo liberado de Novotroitskoye, distrito de Volnovakhsky. (encadenados a un poste para que no pueden desertar)



Los encadenan con un lanzacohetes antitanques??? Son gilipollas o que les pasa??


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (11 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No es el único, cada vez se ven más banderas sovieticas. Incluso esta izada en la central nuclear del Dnieper. Eso no es un tio troleando.
> 
> *1º El 20% vota al PCFR*
> 
> ...




Si quitas el "factor de corrección" de Putin lo mismo andan por encima del 35 % .......  

Los que nos e comen una mierda son los Navalnys ...


----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

Así de descerebrados son Washington y Europa. Van a terminar vendiendo GNL a Europa que resulta ser GNL ruso vendido en el mercado abierto.

Europa paga 10 veces lo que podría haber comprado directamente a Rusia

Los Estados Unidos no ganan casi nada y Rusia gana mucho más.


----------



## Simo Hayha (11 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Si hemos sido testigos de linchamientos y ejecuciones sumarias en plena calle no ha sido por la parte rusa precisamente



Donde has visto eso? en los medios de propaganda nazirrusos. Ya te digo yo que son todos falsos. Orquestados por los orcos rusos para desprestigiar a Ucrania y legitimar sus actos demoniacos.


----------



## Kluster (11 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> FALSO. Ya se ha comentado antes que esa foto es de un soldado ruso ejecutado por los propios rusos por querer desertar.



Fíjate que está atado con una cadena a un poste.

Es un método de castigo muy extendido entre los ucranianos.


----------



## vagodesigner (11 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> ¿Ese era el convoy que han machacado hoy en Brovary?...lo que queda de el esta avanzando sobre la retaguardia..creo que ya andan por Ekaterinburgo.



I


Arraki dijo:


> Y la verdad es la que tú digas claro.
> 
> Si hemos sido testigos de linchamientos y ejecuciones sumarias en plena calle no ha sido por la parte rusa precisamente



Los miles de detenidos en las manifestaciones son todo bulos de Vox.


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## paconan (11 Mar 2022)

Que haces que no estas ya en Rusia?


----------



## Zhukov (11 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Sonderkommandos ucranianos en el pueblo liberado de Novotroitskoye, distrito de Volnovakhsky. (encadenados a un poste para que no pueden desertar)



Lo siento, no me lo creo, esa historia de los soldados atados a las ametralladoras para que no huyan tiene un siglo de existencia. La inventó la propaganda británica en la Primera Guerra Mundial al descubrir cadáveres de soldados alemanes con unos arneses que tenían para remolcar las ametralladoras Maxim. Luego se volvió a mencionar en la Guerra Civil Rusa, y en la Guerra Civil Española.

Estaría encadenado por algún castigo, los ukras son así de bestias, y se inventan la historia de que estaba encadenado para que no se escapara y le hacen la foto con un arma.

Lo que sí es un mito con algo de verdad es lo de los destacamentos de barrera que disparaban a los que intentaban huir. Parece que se dio el caso en la Guerra Civil Rusa, luego se lo inventó la propaganda nazi en la Segunda Guerra Mundial, para explicar la resistencia de los rusos y al final se ha hecho realidad en esta guerra. Lo de los ukronazis que disparan a los soldados que intentan rendirse ya pasó en 2014 y volvió a pasar en Donetsk el primer día de la ofensiva este año y en la dura lucha por Volnovakha.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (11 Mar 2022)

*Biden: "Debemos esforzarnos por evitar la Tercera Guerra Mundial"*

"Estados Unidos y sus aliados "se asegurarán de que Ucrania tenga armas para defenderse de la fuerza invasora rusa", ha dicho el presidente de Estados Unidos durante el anuncio de las sanciones a Rusia, pero subrayó que las tropas estadounidenses no "lucharán una guerra contra Rusia en Ucrania". "La confrontación directa entre la OTAN y Rusia es la Tercera Guerra Mundial, algo que debemos esforzarnos por evitar", añadió. El presidente aseguró que "la guerra de Putin contra Ucrania nunca será una victoria", y agregó que el mundo está unido contra la agresión de Rusia y en apoyo al pueblo de Ucrania, informa Ap.


----------



## Teuro (11 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No decias eso cuando Bush invadió Iraq saltándose hasta el Codigo de Hamurabi, capullo.



Cuando eso yo era muy joven. A ver si se cree que todos nacimos cuando Franco era Cabo.


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Los que aplaudían a las 20:00 han decidido bajar dos grados la temperatura de la calefacción para gastar menos del gas que compramos a Argelia y de este modo, vencer la guerra a Putin



En plena expansión de la OTAN hacia el oeste. Que no se te olvide.


----------



## Teuro (11 Mar 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> USA: Tú les das Mig-29 a Ucrania y yo te doy F-16
> 
> Polonia : Dáselos tú q a mí me da la risa. Yo te los envío a tí.
> 
> ...



Están obligados a responder por el tratado de la OTAN. Lo que no pone es "como" hay que responder. Si te parece bien te mando a una docena de tíos suicidas y cumplo el tratado internacional en su artículo 5.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (11 Mar 2022)

Supuestos documentos sobre los biolaboratorios.


Spoiler



Texto firmado por Robert W. Malone. Más allá de las consideraciones que se puedan hacer sobre el contenido del texto o sobre el propio autor me quedo con el fragmento que cito a continuación sobre unos supuestos papeles que habrían sido eliminados por la embajada de EEUU en Ucrania. Podría tratarse de documentos fake, o no.

Ukraine Biolab Watchtower
*Ukraine Biolab Watchtower*

Fragmento.


Spoiler



Luego tenemos estos documentos que supuestamente han sido eliminados por la Embajada de los Estados Unidos:

*a) Kharkiv Diagnostic Laboratory, Kharkiv Oblast Laboratory Center, Pomirky region, Kharkiv- Fact Sheet *


Spoiler





```
https://web.archive.org/web/20170130193016/https:/photos.state.gov/libraries/ukraine/895/pdf/dtro-kharkiv-eng.pdf
```




*b) State Regional Laboratory of Veterinary Medicine, Luhansk Regional Diagnostic Veterinary Laboratory (Luhansk RDVL) 9a, Krasnodonnaya Str. Luhansk- Fact Sheet*


Spoiler





```
https://web.archive.org/web/20210511164310/https:/photos.state.gov/libraries/ukraine/895/pdf/dtro-luhansk-eng.pdf
```




*c) Dnipropetrovsk Diagnostic Laboratory, Dnipropetrovsk Oblast Laboratory Center 39/A, Filosofs’ka str., Dnipropetrovsk- Fact Sheet*


Spoiler





```
https://web.archive.org/web/20170221125752/https:/photos.state.gov/libraries/ukraine/895/pdf/dtro-dnipropetrovsk-eng.pdf
```




*d) Vinnytsia Diagnostic Laboratory (Vinnytsia DL) Vinnytsia Oblast Laboratory Center 11, Malinovskogo str., Vinnytsia- Fact Sheet*


Spoiler





```
https://web.archive.org/web/20210506053014/https:/photos.state.gov/libraries/ukraine/895/pdf/dtro-vinnitsa-eng.pdf
```




*e) Kherson Diagnostic Laboratory Kherson Oblast Laboratory Center 3 Uvarova Str., Kherson- Fact Sheet*


Spoiler





```
https://web.archive.org/web/20170207122550/https:/photos.state.gov/libraries/ukraine/895/pdf/dtro-kherson-fact-sheet-eng.pdf
```




*f) Ternopil Diagnostic Laboratory, Ternopil Oblast Laboratory Center 13 Fedkovycha str., Ternopil- Fact Sheet*


Spoiler





```
https://web.archive.org/web/20170223011502/https:/photos.state.gov/libraries/ukraine/895/pdf/dtro-ternopil-fact-sheet-eng.pdf
```




*g) Zakarpartska Diagnostic Laboratory, Zakarpartska Oblast Laboratory Center 96, Sobranetska Street., Uzhgorod- Fact Sheet*


Spoiler





```
https://web.archive.org/web/20170208032526/https:/photos.state.gov/libraries/ukraine/895/pdf/dtro-zakarpatska-fact-sheet-eng.pdf
```




*h) Lviv Diagnostic Laboratory, Lviv Oblast Laboratory Center 27, Krupyarskaya Str. Lviv- Fact Sheet*


Spoiler





```
https://web.archive.org/web/20170202040923/https:/photos.state.gov/libraries/ukraine/895/pdf/dtro-lviv-dl-eng.pdf
```




*i) State Regional Laboratory of Veterinary Medicine, Lviv Regional Diagnostic Veterinary Laboratory 7, Promislova Str. Lviv- Fact Sheet*


Spoiler





```
https://web.archive.org/web/20170201004446/https:/photos.state.gov/libraries/ukraine/895/pdf/dtro-lviv-rdvl-eng.pdf
```




*j) Electronic Integrated Disease Surveillance System (EIDSS)*


Spoiler





```
https://web.archive.org/web/20161230143004/https:/photos.state.gov/libraries/ukraine/895/pdf/dtro-eidss.pdf
```




*k) Pathogen Asset Control System (PACS)*


Spoiler





```
https://web.archive.org/web/20210506212717/https:/photos.state.gov/libraries/ukraine/895/pdf/dtro-pathogen-asset-control.pdf
```




*l) Dnipropetrovsk State Regional Diagnostic Veterinary Laboratory, (Dnipropetrovsk RDVL) 48, Kirova ave., Dnipropetrovsk- Information Summary*


Spoiler





```
https://web.archive.org/web/20170207153023/https:/photos.state.gov/libraries/ukraine/895/pdf/dtro-dnipropetrovsk-rdvl_eng.pdf
```




*m) Institute of Veterinary Medicine of the National Academy of Agrarian Sciences- Fact Sheet*


Spoiler





```
https://web.archive.org/web/20170211022339/https:/photos.state.gov/libraries/ukraine/895/pdf/kiev-ivm-fact-sheet-eng.pdf
```







Otro artículo sobre los biolabs.

*Junio 2020*

Escribe Vladimir Ivanov.

Биологическое оружие на границе России, - НВО
*Биологическое оружие на границе России, - "НВО" *

En inglés.

http://newsday.ge/new/index.php/en/component/k2/item/38625-biological
*Biological weapons near the Russian border *



Un nuevo mapa que nos encontramos en el éter que ubica nada más y nada menos que 31 biolaboratorios en Ucrania.


Spoiler












En el siguiente artículo, por citar uno de tantos, se afirma que el asunto de los biolabs en Ucrania es una fake new _made in Kremlin_. ¿Eso significa que toda la investigación de la periodista búlgara Dilyana Gaytandzhieva desde 2018 es carne de propaganda imperial rusa?, ¿y Pepe Escobar un periodista magufo (desde su cuenta de Twitter ha retuiteado a Gaytandzhieva)? No lo acabo de ver, seguramente que el tema es más complicado. Desde la ONU manifiestan no tener constancia del asunto.


Spoiler



*24.02.2022*

Escribe Dan Evon.

Ukraine, US Biolabs, and an Ongoing Russian Disinformation Campaign
*Ukraine, US Biolabs, and an Ongoing Russian Disinformation Campaign*


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Biden: "Debemos esforzarnos por evitar la Tercera Guerra Mundial"*
> 
> "Estados Unidos y sus aliados "se asegurarán de que Ucrania tenga armas para defenderse de la fuerza invasora rusa", ha dicho el presidente de Estados Unidos durante el anuncio de las sanciones a Rusia, pero subrayó que las tropas estadounidenses no "lucharán una guerra contra Rusia en Ucrania". "La confrontación directa entre la OTAN y Rusia es la Tercera Guerra Mundial, algo que debemos esforzarnos por evitar", añadió. El presidente aseguró que "la guerra de Putin contra Ucrania nunca será una victoria", y agregó que el mundo está unido contra la agresión de Rusia y en apoyo al pueblo de Ucrania, informa Ap.



Si por mundial se entiende la destrucción de Europa puede colar. 

A los africanos y el resto de 8 mil millones de habitantes del planeta, les ha importado una mierda el coronavirus y ni saben donde está Ucrania .


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (11 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Por eso, y los demás nos toca comer mierda...qué bien, eh?



Comes mierda por seguir las órdenes de los piratas, ahora ajo y agua


----------



## Desencantado (11 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No. Ese dato sin duda lo tenían los rusos desde ANTES de iniciar su ofensiva y perfectamente puede haber sido una de las causas "no declaradas" del conflicto.
> 
> Jarella lo expuso aquí hace más de una semana (*antes de que se hablara públicamente del tema*) y por si fuera poco, viendo los mapas vimos que "casualmente" los ejes de avance ruso habían sido coincidentes con la ubicación de los principales laboratorios.
> 
> ...



Pues acabo de releer el mensaje y acojona puesto en contexto con lo que sabemos ahora. Y @jarella1@yahoo.es no ha vuelto a forear al menos con su cuenta desde que lo postéo.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (11 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si por mundial se entiende la destrucción de Europa puede colar.
> 
> A los africanos y el resto de 8 mil millones de habitantes del planeta, les ha importado una mierda el coronavirus y ni saben donde está Ucrania .



A los chinos y los indios si parece interesarles. Pero no para poner sanciones, sino para obtener suministros rusos a buen precio.

La India y China son casi 3.000 millones de personas...


----------



## Arraki (11 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Donde has visto eso? en los medios de propaganda nazirrusos. Ya te digo yo que son todos falsos. Orquestados por los orcos rusos para desprestigiar a Ucrania y legitimar sus actos demoniacos.



Coño jaja ahora resulta que los "rateros" atados a farolas con el culo al aire y siendo azotados con cinturones es parte de una conspiración putiniana.

Y el vídeo en el que se ejecutaba a un objetor también es mentira claro.

Claro


----------



## Giles Amaury (11 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


>



Es cuando menos curioso que en lugar de poner la cadena alrededor de la pierna se la pusieran alrededor de la bota, porque podría perfectamente haberse quitado esa bota y con ella la cadena. Lo cual me lleva a pensar que ahora esto de los soldados ucranianos encadenados a postes debe de ser el último intento de burda propaganda del Kremlin.


----------



## NPI (11 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Se ha puesto de moda en los medios, debe ser una directriz del gobierno, decir que España puede salir reforzada de esta guerra convirtiéndose en un "HUB DE ENERGIA", como mola y que bien queda poner la la palabra "HUB" en todo, da otro empaque, es como cuando a finales de los noventa hablábamos de "clúster".



Siempre utilizando terminología anglosajona, es *NODO*.


----------



## crocodile (11 Mar 2022)

Ministerio de defensa ruso confirma que se ha ordenado ejecutar por parte de autoridades ukronazis a los alcaldes ukros que negocien con fuerzas rusas.










Defense Ministry says Kiev government orders executions of mayors for contacts with Russia


"The government in Kiev banned mayors from any contacts with the Russian side, including about organizing humanitarian corridors," Mikhail Mizintsev said




tass.com


----------



## Desencantado (11 Mar 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 979069
> 
> Dios mio!!!
> Ya se le han explicado... y él al PUEBLO
> (menos mal que aún no le han dicho lo del "casual" misil de la India)



Qué es lo del misil de la India?


----------



## Teuro (11 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Las factorías putineras están a tope.
> 
> 
> *WhatsApp y las redes sociales se llenan de bulos que llaman a repostar por una supuesta escasez de carburantes*



Exactamente. Ayer recibí un correo de esos que usurpan el remitente que venía de ¡Serbia!.


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## coscorron (11 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Fíjate que está atado con una cadena a un poste.
> 
> Es un método de castigo muy extendido entre los ucranianos.



Nosotros en el barrio hacíamos eso como broma ... Atabamos entre todos a no a un arbol al lado de los aspersores automaticos y a esperar que los pusieran ... No veas que risa y como sufría el atado.


----------



## [IΞI] (11 Mar 2022)

Qué mamón eres a veces @elgatochimpliflinguir 

Nunca tendremos una chorti cosaca que nos baile con espadas

qué derroición y vacío siento en estos momentos


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


>



Algún imbécil se habrá creído lo del bombardeo ucraniano... los turcochinos ya ni se molestan en montar coartadas razonables, saben que su audiencia es idiota...


----------



## Arraki (11 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Es cuando menos curioso que en lugar de poner la cadena alrededor de la pierna se la pusieran alrededor de la bota, porque podría perfectamente haberse quitado esa bota y con ella la cadena. Lo cual me lleva a pensar que ahora esto de los soldados ucranianos encadenados a postes debe de ser el último intento de burda propaganda del Kremlin.



Tampoco hay que fijarse mucho para darse cuenta que tiene un disparo en la otra pierna con mucha sangre a la altura del muslo, para saber qué lo han dejado ahí herido para que se muera de frío.


----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

Moscú ha presentado pruebas de que es real. Washington ha afirmado que es una teoría de la conspiración, entonces por favor proporcione pruebas también. Ahora la bala de Rusia son los documentos, mientras que la bala de Estados Unidos es la retórica diplomática.

China está ayudando a Rusia a difundir afirmaciones incendiarias y sin fundamento de que Estados Unidos está financiando laboratorios de armas biológicas en Ucrania. Estados Unidos ha refutado la teoría conspirativa de Moscú, que algunos temen que pueda sentar las bases de una operación de "falsa bandera".​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Qué mamón eres a veces @elgatochimpliflinguir
> 
> Nunca tendremos una chorti cosaca que nos baile con espadas
> 
> qué derroición y vacío siento en estos momentos


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Es verdad. La expansión de la OTAN fue hacia el Oeste. Cualquiera puede ver el bulo.



¿Cuantos tiros han pegado en esa expansión? A los polacos y bálticos no se les ve muy coaccionados con lo de la OTAN...


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Nosotros en el barrio hacíamos eso como broma ... Atabamos entre todos a no a un arbol al lado de los aspersores automaticos y a esperar que los pusieran ... No veas que risa y como sufría el atado.



Sabes que vas a ir al infierno. ¿No?


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (11 Mar 2022)

El principal diplomático de Ucrania rechazó la sugerencia de un "movimiento positivo" en las conversaciones con Rusia citadas anteriormente por el presidente Vladimir Putin, diciendo que ha habido "cero avances".


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Nueva sesión informativa del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa sobre la situación en Donbas para la noche del 11 de marzo.

En total, se destruyeron 3346 instalaciones de infraestructura militar de Ucrania durante la operación;

En el curso de operaciones ofensivas contra los nacionalistas ucranianos, el ejército ruso incautó una gran cantidad de MANPADS de varios tipos

El régimen de Kiev, distribuyendo sin control MANPADS recibidos desde Occidente, ha creado una amenaza a largo plazo de ataques terroristas contra aviones civiles

Tres vehículos aéreos no tripulados fueron derribados en el aire durante el día por la aviación y defensa aérea de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas, incluidos dos "Bayraktar TB-2"

La aviación operacional-táctica y militar de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas atacó 82 objetivos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania;

Un grupo de tropas de la RPD, con apoyo de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusase dirigió a los asentamientos de Novoandreek, Kirilovka y bloqueó Blagodatnoe, el avance en profundidad fue de 8 kilómetros;

Las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas, continuando la ofensiva en un frente amplio alcanzaron la línea Novodonetskoye-Novomayorskoye-Yegorovka, el avance fue de 11 kilómetros.


----------



## ProfeInsti (11 Mar 2022)

* ¿Van a culpar a Putin de todo hasta las elecciones autonómicas?
* Rusia ataca la ciudad de Lutsk, cerca de la frontera con Polonia.
* En Mariupol hay una fuerza de combate de 5.000 a 6.000
efectivos, más 1.500 efectivos del batallón Azov.
* Rusia ataca por 1 vez la ciudad de Dnipro en el centro sur.
* Putin pide una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU
sobre armas biológicas de EEUU en Ucrania.
* Prensa rumana: Sin gas ruso, duraremos como máximo un mes”.
* La próxima guerra es la destrucción de Unión Europea.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 979081
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 979083



Tan dificil que no distinguen entre hospitales, edificios......


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Von Rudel (11 Mar 2022)

Que pena que se borrarán los anteriores mensajes y no recriminar a esos que decian que los Rusos a las dos semanas se rendirían y que saldráin por patas por culpa de las sanciones.


----------



## Don Pascual (11 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> BOOOM
> 
> Ucrania está bombardeando Bielorrusia
> 
> ...



Me autocito. Desmentido.

"El Ministerio de Defensa de Bielorrusia calificó de falsa la información sobre el ataque con misiles contra la aldea bielorrusa"


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * ¿Van a culpar a Putin de todo hasta las elecciones autonómicas?
> * Rusia ataca la ciudad de Lutsk, cerca de la frontera con Polonia.
> * En Mariupol hay una fuerza de combate de 5.000 a 6.000
> efectivos, más 1.500 efectivos del batallón Azov.
> ...



Si aciertas con el ultimo asterisco..... iras con los rusos o con la UE?


----------



## RIFKINiano (11 Mar 2022)

Puede ser una explicación de la guerra de Ucrania que el bloque China-Rusia quiere expandirse hacia el oeste, sobretodo para hacerse con Ucrania, el granero de Europa. El bloque necesita más alimentos y materias primas.

Mi impresión es que Rusia podía elegir: o aliarse con China o con Europa. Y ya ha elegido: se ha decidido por unirse a China. ¿Por qué unirse a una Europa decadente cuando puede unirse a la potencia emergente?

El gaseoducto Nord Stream II era una oportunidad de unirse a Europa. ¿Por qué no ha seguido adelante? Por presiones de EE.UU y también de China.

Creo que China es la clave de todo esto, lo que pasa es que como siempre, su estrategia es el disimulo. No ha abierto la boca ni la va a abrir hasta que no tenga la sartén por el mango.

China es una boca gigantesca que necesita recursos naturales, energía y alimentos, y para eso se está expandiendo, o al menos expandiendo su zona de influencia.


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Moscú ha presentado pruebas de que es real. Washington ha afirmado que es una teoría de la conspiración, entonces por favor proporcione pruebas también. Ahora la bala de Rusia son los documentos, mientras que la bala de Estados Unidos es la retórica diplomática.
> 
> China está ayudando a Rusia a difundir afirmaciones incendiarias y sin fundamento de que Estados Unidos está financiando laboratorios de armas biológicas en Ucrania. Estados Unidos ha refutado la teoría conspirativa de Moscú, que algunos temen que pueda sentar las bases de una operación de "falsa bandera".​



Pueden decir misa ya a estas alturas. Cuanto más hablen, más en evidencia se van a poner.


----------



## Teuro (11 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No es el único, cada vez se ven más banderas sovieticas. Incluso esta izada en la central nuclear del Dnieper. Eso no es un tio troleando.
> 
> 1º El 20% vota al PCFR
> 
> ...



"Unidad y Poder" viviendo como la versión más "paco" de sociedad que te puedes echar a la cara.


----------



## coscorron (11 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Sabes que vas a ir al infierno. ¿No?



A veces atabas y a veces te ataban ... Como mucho al purgatorio.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Fuente? Tiene guasa que lo hayan colocado al lado del monumento con un T-34



Aquí: Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
Edit. Parece que el Telegram se lleva mal con el floro


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Scardanelli (11 Mar 2022)

Chelsea face financial crunch as credit cards frozen after Roman Abramovich sanctions


Chelsea’s credit cards have been frozen, leaving the club facing financial ruin after the government sanctioned Roman Abramovich, The Times has been told.The UK




www.thetimes.co.uk


----------



## ProfeInsti (11 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Si aciertas con el ultimo asterisco..... iras con los rusos o con la UE?



Iré siempre con la Verdad.
Yo no tengo miedo a nada.


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Sonderkommandos ucranianos en el pueblo liberado de Novotroitskoye, distrito de Volnovakhsky. (encadenados a un poste para que no pueden desertar)



El ejercito de Jerjes.


----------



## Don Pascual (11 Mar 2022)

Suerte que el Ministro de Consumo está a lo que de verdad importa. Por fin alguien del gobierno da un poco de visibilidad a los juegos de mesa.


----------



## kelden (11 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Tan dificil que no distinguen entre hospitales, edificios......



Cuando alguien, los rusos, los yankis, quien sea, destruye un hospital en una guerra no lo suele hacer por gusto. Suele ser por dos motivos:

.- Error apuntando.
.- Desde ese hospital está disparando alguien.

De todas formas es el ejército ucro el que está exponiendo a sus civiles a esta situación. Que salgan a pelear cara a cara o se rindan.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Iré siempre con la Verdad.
> Yo no tengo miedo a nada.



IN GOD WE TRUST


----------



## NEKRO (11 Mar 2022)

Si los USA prohiben el vodka se van a venir hostias. Europa sin calefacción, sin coche y sin alcohol se monta la de dios.


----------



## Octubrista (11 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ministerio de defensa ruso confirma que se ha ordenado ejecutar por parte de autoridades ukronazis a los alcaldes ukros que negocien con fuerzas rusas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No hace falta que lo diga la prensa rusa, lleva sucediendo desde el principio, los propios ucranianos lo anunciaban hace días, y era para imponer el terror entre sus dirigentes.

En una guerra, un poder basado en la imposición del miedo y el tiro en la nuca, tiene poco recorrido, el que se tarda en perder la posición de poder.


----------



## Teuro (11 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si por mundial se entiende la destrucción de Europa puede colar.
> 
> A los africanos y el resto de 8 mil millones de habitantes del planeta, les ha importado una mierda el coronavirus y ni saben donde está Ucrania .



Pues deberían, porque "la no existencia" de Ucrania lo van a notar brevemente en la subida del precios de los alimentos. Asi que si que les va a afectar este conflicto, y mucho más de lo que piensan.


----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

Los medios de comunicación del régimen de Mario Draghi sólo hablan de Covid, Rusia y Ucrania, sin palabras para los 10 millones de italianos que luchan por poner una comida al día en la mesa. Ni siquiera hay palabras para 1,5 millones de suspendidos del trabajo por no estar vacunados y que se quedan sin sueldo. Son una mierda.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Drona ucraineană care a trecut peste România: Ce spune MApN și de ce nu a fost interceptată
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias que no puedo poner enlaces


----------



## kenny220 (11 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Semana -1: No habrá invasión
> Semana 1: Se invade para la desnazificación de Ucrania y evitar el genocidio del Donbass
> Semana 2: Armas nucleares y biológicas ucranianas
> 
> ...



No olvides, 

Es que Ucrania va a entrar en la OTAN y poner misiles cerca de Moscú. Y lo mismo le decimos a Finlandia ( a ver si Finlandia también tiene laboratorios) 
Es que Ucrania va a crear bombas atomicas


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Cuando eso yo era muy joven. A ver si se cree que todos nacimos cuando Franco era Cabo.



Ya notaba yo olor a lefa reseca...


----------



## vladimirovich (11 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> *Imposible!
> Falso!*
> 
> He visto decenas de vídeos ucranianos y queda claro que los rusos *se han quedado sin combustible, alimento, neumáticos y cualquier vehículo que pueda circular por sus propios medios* (aunque están llevando camiones de basura y bicicletas por lo que vi).
> ...



Ya, pero con el dinero que se han ahorrado en ese combustible la hija de Lavrov se ha comprado un apartamento en Kensington que lo flipas, criticais por criticar.


----------



## Von Rudel (11 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Suerte que el Ministro de Consumo está a lo que de verdad importa. Por fin alguien del gobierno da un poco de visibilidad a los juegos de mesa.




20.000 millones en políticas de Genero y otros cientos de miles le millones de euros tirados en chorradas.


Después se preguntan porque Rusia tiene un ejercito tan grande.... muy fácil, no gastan el dinero en esas chorradas.


Y vemos las consecuencias en Ucrania, que paises mas ricos, apenas pueden dar unos pocos misiles contra carros.


Mas nos vale aprender, que es un lider como Putin. No tener un lider como Sanchez.


Uno lleva expandiendo sus fronteras y reconstruyendo su pais, el otro esta destruyendolo.


----------



## ProfeInsti (11 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> IN GOD WE TRUST



Así es.
Pero Dios No tiene nada que ver con las guerras.
Son actos de los hombres.


----------



## dedalo00 (11 Mar 2022)

Menos mal que el amoníaco "no es importante" 


"Pero al menos la gente puede comprar vehículos eléctricos para ahorrar dinero en gasolina... ¡y también el planeta! Menos mal que tenemos suministros ilimitados y capacidad para desarrollar las materias primas en esas mágicas baterías verdes!"


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Más T64 ucros calcinados, las malas lenguas los llaman carros de fuegos artificiales


----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

ASB Military fue prohibida por publicar los documentos del laboratorio biológico ucraniano, cuya legitimidad ha sido verificada por Reuters y otros medios.


----------



## kelden (11 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 979095



Joer elecciones .... que lo cojan, lo claven en un cruz y le peguen fuego .....   Y a 3 ó 4 empresarios de esos también. Mano de santo ....


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

con varios mapas


----------



## NEKRO (11 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> un hongo se forna en cualquier explosion por encima de la superficie cuando la onda expansiva rebota contra el suelo y es proyectada hacia arriba, es una cuestion de simple geometria matematica
> 
> la magnitud de la explosion se puede explicar por ser un deposito de combustible de aviacion, altamente inflamable
> las bombas termobaricas supongo que tienen un aspecto similar al incendiar el oxigeno de la atmosfera circindante



Las termobáricas son más como una bola que en forma de hongo


----------



## NoRTH (11 Mar 2022)

he leido por ahi algo sobre 16.000 sirios ( se hablan tambien de ex miembros del ISIS presos ) dispuestos a ir a Ucrania 

esta claro que los van a mandar a los combates urbanos


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Es cuando menos curioso que en lugar de poner la cadena alrededor de la pierna se la pusieran alrededor de la bota, porque podría perfectamente haberse quitado esa bota y con ella la cadena. Lo cual me lleva a pensar que ahora esto de los soldados ucranianos encadenados a postes debe de ser el último intento de burda propaganda del Kremlin.



Pero que tonto eres, te crees tu no no habria un comisario nazi detras vigilando, el mismo que habra salido por patas cuando la infanteria popular haya localizado al pringao.


----------



## Teuro (11 Mar 2022)

RIFKINiano dijo:


> Puede ser una explicación de la guerra de Ucrania que el bloque China-Rusia quiere expandirse hacia el oeste, sobretodo para hacerse con Ucrania, el granero de Europa. El bloque necesita más alimentos y materias primas.
> 
> Mi impresión es que Rusia podía elegir: o aliarse con China o con Europa. Y ya ha elegido: se ha decidido por unirse a China. ¿Por qué unirse a una Europa decadente cuando puede unirse a la potencia emergente?
> 
> ...



Es un suicido para Rusia. Es cierto que Europa es demográficamente decadente, pero es que Rusia está en Europa y padece exactamente el mismo mal. Se los van a comer los chinos con papas. Aunque estoy seguro de una cosa: Polonia no va a compartir frontera con China.


----------



## mazuste (11 Mar 2022)

Al-Qaeda se une al equipo Bandera. ¿Qué tal?

Cientos de militantes de Al-Qaeda llegan a Ucrania desde Siria


_*Los militantes de Al-Qaeda llegaron apenas unos días después de que la inteligencia rusa advirtiera
que Washington les estaba proporcionando entrenamiento para la lucha en Ucrania.

Alrededor de 450 militantes del grupo armado Hayat Tahrir al-Sham (HTS), un rebautizado Jabhat 
al-Nusra (la rama siria de Al-Qaeda), llegaron a Ucrania el 8 de marzo para luchar contra el ejército 
ruso. Al parecer, los militantes salieron de la provincia de Idlib, en el norte de Siria, hace sólo tres días
y entraron en Ucrania tras pasar por Turquía. Los militantes son tanto árabes como extranjeros,
ya que HTS, ISIS y otras milicias en Siria permiten que los extranjeros se unan a sus filas.

Las fuentes explicaron además que muchos de los que han ido a Ucrania son veteranos de la guerra
respaldada por Estados Unidos contra el gobierno sirio y se les ofreció esta nueva tarea como medio
de resolver las disputas entre los soldados y la dirección de HTS. Los ingresos de los combatientes *_
*sirios se sitúan entre 1.200 y 1.500 dólares. Los ingresos de los extranjeros aún no se conocen. ...*


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Kiev prohíbe a los alcaldes que colaboren con las autoridades rusas para facilitar ayuda humanitaria a la población


----------



## Teuro (11 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El ejercito de Jerjes.



Jerjes: Un rey absolutista oriental que lanza diversas tropas del lejano oriente sobre unas pequeñas y democráticas polis griegas donde decien unirse todas frente al invasor oriental. No se, creo que los roles de unos y otros están muy claros.


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Me autocito. Desmentido.
> 
> "El Ministerio de Defensa de Bielorrusia calificó de falsa la información sobre el ataque con misiles contra la aldea bielorrusa"



*Ucrania acusa de un FALS FLAJ a Rusia contra Bielorrusia* 

Jojojo.


----------



## arriondas (11 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> por eso el proyecto Leopard 3 esta en stand by, y no creo que se mueva, o los USA todavia mantienen el M1 Abrams despues de casi 42 añazos, con modernizaciones... el relevo de los tanques sera con toda probabilidad una combinacion de fuerzas que se apoyen entre ellas.



Y por eso también se canceló el proyecto del helicóptero RAH-66 Comanche. Por la experiencia de los Apache en Kosovo, que fue un desastre. Perdieron más de la mitad de los aparatos desplegados porque los serbios les cogieron el tranquillo a los Apaches. No deja de ser un helicóptero, es un aparato delicado para según que misiones, sobre todo en las guerras asimétricas.

Ahora los ejércitos van con mucho más tiento, ya no exponen tanto los helicópteros como antes; ni los yanquis, ni los rusos. Un mocoso con un manpad, con un RPG, o un incluso con un rifle tipo Barrett o KSVK te puede echar abajo un cacharro valorado en millones de dólares.


----------



## Archimanguina (11 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Mariupol sentenciada. Parece que han roto el frente norte.



francamente me sigue sorprendiendo que los rusos tomaran los puentes sobre el dnper a la altura de Jersón intactos. En esa zona ese río es muy ancho e imposible de vadear o pontonear alegremente. O los ucranianos los dejaron en pie para embolsar a los que cruzasen o menuda cagada de los ucranianos sin esos puentes los rusos no hubieran podido amenazar odessa ni kirvi rog ni aproximarse a transdnistria.


----------



## crocodile (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Kiev prohíbe a los alcaldes que colaboren con las autoridades rusas para facilitar ayuda humanitaria a la población



Son asesinos como sus amos los yankees


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Las termobáricas son más como una bola que en forma de hongo



eso al principio, igual que las nombas atomicas que promero hay una bola de fuego, pero una vez la onda expansiva choca contra el suelo y rebota, la figura que va a resulta es un hongo

evidentemente si la esplosion es debajo de la linea del suelo (el proyectil se incrusta o perfora) la figura quedara distorisionada


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> por eso el proyecto Leopard 3 esta en stand by, y no creo que se mueva, o los USA todavia mantienen el M1 Abrams despues de casi 42 añazos, con modernizaciones... el relevo de los tanques sera con toda probabilidad una combinacion de fuerzas que se apoyen entre ellas.



Probablemente vehículos blindados ligeros y autónomos


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> "Unidad y Poder" viviendo como la versión más "paco" de sociedad que te puedes echar a la cara.



Pero si me acabas de confesar que tienes 15 años, ¿que coño sabes tu de política, subnormal?


----------



## kelden (11 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> *1.- Es un suicido para Rusia.* Es cierto que Europa es demográficamente decadente, pero es que Rusia está en Europa y padece exactamente el mismo mal. *2.- Se los van a comer los chinos con papas.* Aunque estoy seguro de una cosa: Polonia no va a compartir frontera con China.



1.- Por qué? 
2.- Por qué?


----------



## Common_Deletion (11 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Moscú ha presentado pruebas de que es real. Washington ha afirmado que es una teoría de la conspiración, entonces por favor proporcione pruebas también. Ahora la bala de Rusia son los documentos, mientras que la bala de Estados Unidos es la retórica diplomática.
> 
> China está ayudando a Rusia a difundir afirmaciones incendiarias y sin fundamento de que Estados Unidos está financiando laboratorios de armas biológicas en Ucrania. Estados Unidos ha refutado la teoría conspirativa de Moscú, que algunos temen que pueda sentar las bases de una operación de "falsa bandera".​



Les han pillado. Pues con lo del covid asi de fresco, no se yo ni si los mas tragacionistas entre los tragacionistas europeos van a aceptar el hecho de que EEUU juega con bichitos con el objetivo de aprender a dominar y matar personas. Terrorismo de estado, de toda la vida.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (11 Mar 2022)

_Los precios mundiales de los alimentos pueden subir otro 22% ante la guerra de Ucrania: informe de la ONU. Ucrania y Rusia representan más de una décima parte de todas las calorías comercializadas a nivel mundial._


----------



## Pirro (11 Mar 2022)

Bueno, en los años 90 los propios rusos estaban demasiado ocupados afanándose los activos de la ex-URSS y luchando en Chechenia con los restos de un desestructurado y decadente ejército rojo.

Luego, para cuando la cosa empezó a mejorar con Putin ya no tenían particular necesidad de ceder soberanía a Bruselas.


----------



## dedalo00 (11 Mar 2022)

LA GASOLINA LLEGA A 7,35 DÓLARES EL GALÓN EN BEVERLY HILLS CA


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> francamente me sigue sorprendiendo que los rusos tomaran los puentes sobre el dnper a la altura de Jersón intactos. En esa zona ese río es muy ancho e imposible de vadear o pontonear alegremente. O los ucranianos los dejaron en pie para embolsar a los que cruzasen o menuda cagada de los ucranianos sin esos puentes los rusos no hubieran podido amenazar odessa ni kirvi rog ni aproximarse a transdnistria.



antes de el comienzo oficial de la operacion ya habia fuerzas rusas de incognito y partisanos operando


----------



## Mabuse (11 Mar 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Fuente? Tiene guasa que lo hayan colocado al lado del monumento con un T-34



Igual es hasta de esos t-34 que reanimaron para usar de artillería al inicio del sitio del Dombass.


----------



## Giles Amaury (11 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Pero que tonto eres, te crees tu no no habria un comisario nazi detras vigilando, el mismo que habra salido por patas cuando la infanteria popular haya localizado al pringao.



Vaya bien pensando que lo tienen todo ¿eh? En lugar de encadenar bien al soldado para que no tenga manera de escapar simplemente poniéndole la cadena alrededor de la pierna y así largarse ellos de allí, lo que hacen es encadenarlo de cualquier manera poniéndole la cadena alrededor de la bota para que alguien se tenga que quedar a su lado a vigilar que no se escape. Pero que subnormal eres, joder.


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Jerjes: Un rey absolutista oriental que lanza diversas tropas del lejano oriente sobre unas pequeñas y democráticas polis griegas donde decien unirse todas frente al invasor oriental. No se, creo que los roles de unos y otros están muy claros.



A ver niño, lee a tus mayores y aprende, el ejército de Jerjes llevaba a sus guerreros encadenados y a latigazos, el ejército ucraniano también, a eso me referia, eres mas tonto de lo que parece.


----------



## vladimirovich (11 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *Ucrania acusa de un FALS FLAJ a Rusia contra Bielorrusia*
> 
> Jojojo.



Rusia necesita que entre el ejercito bieloruso porque ya estan sin fuelle a las puertas de Kiev, estan desesperados, ya ni Lukashenko ni Xi quieren saber nada del ajedrecista.

Id cerrando este hilo y abrid "Guerra Civil en Rusia" o "Invasion China de Siberia", esos hilos si que lo van a petar.


----------



## ksa100 (11 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Rusia necesita que entre el ejercito bieloruso porque ya estan sin fuelle a las puertas de Kiev, estan desesperados, ya ni Lukashenko ni Xi quieren saber nada del ajedrecista.
> 
> Id cerrando este hilo y abrid "Guerra Civil en Rusia" o "Invasion China de Siberia", esos hilos si que lo van a petar.



o Maidan en la Plaza Roja


----------



## Rafl Eg (11 Mar 2022)

RIFKINiano dijo:


> Puede ser una explicación de la guerra de Ucrania que el bloque China-Rusia quiere expandirse hacia el oeste, sobretodo para hacerse con Ucrania, el granero de Europa. El bloque necesita más alimentos y materias primas.
> 
> Mi impresión es que Rusia podía elegir: o aliarse con China o con Europa. Y ya ha elegido: se ha decidido por unirse a China. ¿Por qué unirse a una Europa decadente cuando puede unirse a la potencia emergente?
> 
> ...



Rusia no ha elegido unirse con China, la han obligado/empujado a unirse con China. Su preferencia habría sido acercarse más a Europa, como puede comprobarse en sus intentos de acercamiento desde el 2000 en adelante. Es EEUU a quien no le interesaba un mayor acercamiento UE-Rusia y por eso EEUU metió la pezuña en Ucrania, mediante el Maydan y el golpe de estado en 2014 para enturbiar las relaciones.


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Vaya bien pensando que lo tienen todo ¿eh? En lugar de encadenar bien al soldado para que no tenga manera de escapar simplemente poniéndole la cadena alrededor de la pierna y así largarse ellos de allí, lo que hacen es encadenarlo de cualquier manera poniéndole la cadena alrededor de la bota para que alguien se tenga que quedar a su lado a vigilar que no se escape. Pero que subnormal eres, joder.



¿Has comprobado el grado de presión de la cadena viendo la foto, ñordo?


----------



## kelden (11 Mar 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> LA GASOLINA LLEGA A 7,35 DÓLARES EL GALÓN EN BEVERLY HILLS CA




El 60 % de los yankis viven al día, es decir, a una nómina de la ruina y la suspensión de pagos. Lo mismo vuelven a invadir el Capitolio y el que acaba en la picota es Biden ....


----------



## Teuro (11 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> 1.- Por qué?
> 2.- Por qué?



Relación económica de Rusia con China: 1:10.
Relación demográfica de Rusia con China: 1:10

Ahí no existe ninguna alianza, sino una absorción.


----------



## kelden (11 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Relación económica de Rusia con China: 1:10.
> Relación demográfica de Rusia con China: 1:10



Y?



> Ahí no existe ninguna alianza, sino una absorción.



Por?

Por esa regla de tres USA hace mucho que se tenía que haber tragao a Canadá. O Francia a Bélgica. O España a Portugal.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Rusia no ha elegido unirse con China, la han obligado/empujado a unirse con China. Su preferencia habría sido acercarse más a Europa, como puede comprobarse en sus intentos de acercamiento desde el 2000 en adelante. Es EEUU a quien no le interesaba un mayor acercamiento UE-Rusia y por eso EEUU metió la pezuña en Ucrania, mediante el Maydan y el golpe de estado en 2014 para enturbiar las relaciones.



Los anglos pretendían y pretenden trocear Rusia para apoderarse de sus recursos mientras que una unión entre Rusia y Europa es demasiado peligrosa. Harían y hacen lo que fuese necesario para impedirlo.


----------



## paconan (11 Mar 2022)

Dicen que el lunes la abren, se supone que hoy debería estar abierta

*La Bolsa de Moscú cumple dos semanas cerrada y el rublo ahonda su sangría*
*La divisa rusa prosigue este viernes con su caída, puesto que se deprecia más de un 3,5%, intercambiándose por 114,25 billetes verdes*









La Bolsa de Moscú cumple dos semanas cerrada y el rublo ahonda su sangría


La divisa rusa prosigue este viernes con su caída, puesto que se deprecia más de un 3,5%, intercambiándose por 114,25 billetes verdes




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> con varios mapas



Cuando llegue a casa os lo resumo con mapas


----------



## alfonbass (11 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Rusia no ha elegido unirse con China, la han obligado/empujado a unirse con China. Su preferencia habría sido acercarse más a Europa, como puede comprobarse en sus intentos de acercamiento desde el 2000 en adelante. Es EEUU a quien no le interesaba un mayor acercamiento UE-Rusia y por eso EEUU metió la pezuña en Ucrania, mediante el Maydan y el golpe de estado en 2014 para enturbiar las relaciones.



Me alucina la capacidad de influencia que tiene USA en Europa, yo creo que es imposible que tenga tanta, en la UE va mucha gente a su bola, de hecho, son los primeros que están tratando de quedar bien con todo el mundo mientras rezan que esto termine de una vez...

En cuanto a lo de Rusia, si, los están escogiendo de hecho, podrían haber tomado decisiones distintas sobre Ucrania y no tendrían ni por qué escoger y hacer negocios con uno y con otro...
China es un país incompatible culturalmente con Europa tanto como lo es con Rusia, ese es el gran problema que "magufolandia" no comprende


----------



## Kluster (11 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>



Vergonzoso.


----------



## Bartleby (11 Mar 2022)

Otra de las cuestiones que genera mayor esfuerzo dialéctico en España, es definir si Putin es Vox o es Podemos. Cada loco con su tema.


----------



## Kartoffeln (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

El ministerio de defensa ruso informa que ayer se capturó un gran número de MANPADs igla en la región de Kiev.
Se están verificando los códigos de serie para averiguar qué país fue el suministrador.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (11 Mar 2022)

Qué mundo nos está quedando con todos estos putos mentirosos.


----------



## Giles Amaury (11 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Has comprobado el grado de presión de la cadena viendo la foto, ñordo?



Se ve perfectamente el grado de presión de la cadena y conozco perfectamente ese tipo de botas porque estoy cansado de ponérmelas. Si pones una cadena alrededor de esa bota y te quitas la bota te quitas también la cadena. A nadie con dos dedos de frente que este acostumbrado a ponerse esas botas se le ocurre encadenar a alguien poniéndole la cadena alrededor de la bota en lugar de directamente alrededor de la pierna. 

Supongo que los rusos y prorrusos tendrán la inteligencia al nivel del ejercito de mierda que tienen, y a la hora de hacernos creer que ahora los ucranianos dejan a sus hombres encadenados a postes no saben ni montarse bien las mentiras. Se las creerán subnormales como tú, supongo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Mar 2022)

*WHY SHOULD RUSSIA TELL THE WORLD*






Russia has the evidence.  








NEO ONE


Russia has the evidence.




anonup.com




 ​


----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

Aerolínea "Chernihivske"

Unidades armadas de "defensa del terror" han creado un cuadricóptero con un sistema de lanzamiento de cócteles molotov.

t.me/anna_news/24270
_
Fotos en el enlace_


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Mar 2022)

Preparando Barbarroja II


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Remequilox (11 Mar 2022)

Felio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 979056
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El ataque por el frente del este, el más defendido y por donde supuestamente atacarían los rusos, de frente y a lo loco, 16 batallones rusos, más 3 batallones "republicanos"
El ataque por la frontera noreste, común con Rusia, paralela al eje Kiev-Jarkov, atacado por entre 44-52 batallones.
El frente norte, desde Belarus, atacado por 15 batallones.
El frente sur, desde Crimea, atacado por 17 batallones.

Por desempeño aparente, el frente de Crimea con su 58º Ejercito Combinado, para mi que está siendo el factor sorpresa. Su cuartel general está en Osetia del norte, según wikipedia.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Preparando Barbarroja II




ESO DICEN​
​


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Pues deberían, porque "la no existencia" de Ucrania lo van a notar brevemente en la subida del precios de los alimentos. Asi que si que les va a afectar este conflicto, y mucho más de lo que piensan.









- Ucrania es un cebo, una disculpa , el casus belli que necesitan los países de Europa occidental para entrar en guerra.
- Europa y por lo tanto los países europeos están gobernados por los que ganaron la segunda guerra mundial.
- En el caso de que ganase Rusia esta guerra , Ucrania estaría gobernada por sus enemigos .

- Está programada la devastación de los países europeos, NO ES GUERRA MUNDIAL , como tampoco la fue la anterior. Es la enésima vez que se destruye Europa y esta es la definitiva . 

- Me creería que es guerra mundial si Nueva York o Washington quedasen como quedaron Berlín o Dresde . 











Bombardeos estratégicos durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













Bombardeo de Dresde - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Se ve perfectamente el grado de presión de la cadena y conozco perfectamente ese tipo de botas porque estoy cansado de ponérmelas. Si pones una cadena alrededor de esa bota y te quitas la bota te quitas también la cadena. A nadie con dos dedos de frente que este acostumbrado a ponerse esas botas se le ocurre encadenar a alguien poniéndole la cadena alrededor de la bota en lugar de directamente alrededor de la pierna.
> 
> Supongo que los rusos y prorrusos tendrán la inteligencia al nivel del ejercito de mierda que tienen, y a la hora de hacernos creer que ahora los ucranianos dejan a sus hombres encadenados a postes no saben ni montarse bien las mentiras. Se las creerán subnormales como tú, supongo.



Acabaramos, del glorioso ejercito de Franco, eso lo explica todo.


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Rusia necesita que entre el ejercito bieloruso porque ya estan sin fuelle a las puertas de Kiev, estan desesperados, ya ni Lukashenko ni Xi quieren saber nada del ajedrecista.
> 
> Id cerrando este hilo y abrid "Guerra Civil en Rusia" o "Invasion China de Siberia", esos hilos si que lo van a petar.



A la próxima chorrada que sueltes vas a Siberia.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Situación de Kiev, Jarkov y Cheginov


----------



## waukegan (11 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Bonita historia para no dormir. Luego la realidad es que:
> 
> 1. Los alemanes no entraron hasta la cocina. Ni siquiera lograron entrar en Moscú. Napoleón tuvo menos marketing y al menos sí llegó a la plaza roja.
> 2. Usa envió material, pero ni de lejos Rusia repele a Alemania por las ayudas americanas. Eso es una falacia a la altura de la "batalla decisiva" del desembarco de Normandía, donde mueren....6000 soldados. Los americanos siempre salen victoriosos en los medios. Y algunos subnormales les compran el relato.
> Desde hace décadas. Así os va.



Los alemanes fueron frenados a las puertas de Moscú, pusieron cerco a Leningrado y ocuparon Stalingrado, que está 1600 km dentro de la frontera de lo que entonces era la Unión Soviética. Entrar hasta la cocina es una expresión. Creo que incluso los historiadores rusos coinciden en que la URSS no estaba preparada para la guerra cuando esta comenzó.

En cuanto a los programas de lend-lease, son un hecho histórico. Los historiadores discuten hasta qué punto influyó en la guerra. Los propagandistas no tienen término medio: unos lo ningunean, y otros lo juzgan como totalmente decisivo. Yo no sabría valorarlo puesto que no soy especialista en la materia, pero imagino que tuvo influencia, de otro modo, ni Stalin lo hubiera aceptado, ni los aliados se hubieran jugado el tipo llevando material a Murmansk o cruzando un pacífico dominado por los japoneses. Ello no le quita mérito al enorme esfuerzo bélico desplegado por la Unión Soviética ni a sus 20+ millones de muertos. Desde mi punto de vista es un mérito más puesto que fueron capaces de ser pragmáticos y acabaron ganando la guerra

El "así os va" no se a quienes se refiere. Debe ser que me has ubicado en alguno de los dos bandos. En tal caso, te equivocas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Mar 2022)

¿ qué tal va la tercera dosis de la vacuna en Ucrania ? 

no veo mascarillas . Lo lógico es que en breve el coronavirus explosione , no ? 

Hoy mismo china ha confinado varias ciudades NO POR MUERTOS ! SINO POR CASOS DETECTADOS !!!!









China confina una ciudad de 9 millones de habitantes por un brote de Covid


Los nueve millones de habitantes de la ciudad de Changchun, en el noreste de China, fueron confinados este viernes debido al aumento de casos de covid, anunciaron las autoridades...




www.elmundo.es













China confina una ciudad de 9 millones de habitantes y cierra los colegios en Shanghái ante el súbito aumento de casos de COVID


La última oleada de COVID ha hecho levantar las alarmas en China, con rebrotes en numerosos puntos de su territorio y cifras de nuevos contagios no vistas desde el estallido de la pandemia en la ciudad de Wuhan a inicios de 2020 | Cadena SER




cadenaser.com


----------



## Giles Amaury (11 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Acabaramos, del glorioso ejercito de Franco, eso lo explica todo.



Pero que tonto eres, joder. Ahora va a resultar que si utilizas ese tipo de botas tienes por fuerza que ser un soldado.


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Dicen que el lunes la abren, se supone que hoy debería estar abierta
> 
> *La Bolsa de Moscú cumple dos semanas cerrada y el rublo ahonda su sangría*
> *La divisa rusa prosigue este viernes con su caída, puesto que se deprecia más de un 3,5%, intercambiándose por 114,25 billetes verdes*
> ...



No "ahonda" su "sangría" ni se deprecia más. La semana pasado tocó 140.


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Pero que tonto eres, joder. Ahora va a resultar que si utilizas ese tipo de botas tienes por fuerza que ser un soldado.



Un friki entonces, peor me lo pones.


----------



## dedalo00 (11 Mar 2022)

No solo en Europa...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Mar 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> francamente me sigue sorprendiendo que los rusos tomaran los puentes sobre el dnper a la altura de Jersón intactos. En esa zona ese río es muy ancho e imposible de vadear o pontonear alegremente. O los ucranianos los dejaron en pie para embolsar a los que cruzasen o menuda cagada de los ucranianos sin esos puentes los rusos no hubieran podido amenazar odessa ni kirvi rog ni aproximarse a transdnistria.



Ese va a ser un problema importante cuando tengan asediado Dnipro al lado derecho del Dnipper. De esa ciudad a Kiev hay casi 500km y no más de 10 puentes. 

Creo que intentarán tomar zaporiya desde el margen izquierdo pasando primero por krivoi rog, si no el ejército que embosca a los ukras en Donbass tardará en llegar al margen izquierdo.


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Mar 2022)

Esto ya está rulando, es el fin del ejercito de Jerjes:


----------



## Impresionante (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hermericus (11 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El ejercito de Jerjes.



O el ejercito de los rojos enla Guerra Civil.

O el ejercito de Stalin , que avanzaba con fusiles a sus espaldas para que no retrocedieran.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Mar 2022)

Entrada del ejercito bielorruso en Ucrania? Joder, esto es nuevo...De ser así creo que la OTAN entrara de forma directa.


----------



## Octubrista (11 Mar 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> Menos mal que el amoníaco "no es importante"
> 
> 
> "Pero al menos la gente puede comprar vehículos eléctricos para ahorrar dinero en gasolina... ¡y también el planeta! Menos mal que tenemos suministros ilimitados y capacidad para desarrollar las materias primas en esas mágicas baterías verdes!"



Se va a poner el tinte de pelo morado, a precio de implante turco.


----------



## Charidemo (11 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Si aciertas con el ultimo asterisco..... iras con los rusos o con la UE?



Con los rusos. Tengo mis motivos. Nada de negocios... personales.


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hermericus (11 Mar 2022)

Europa se equivoca de punta a rabo.

UK se ha despedido de Europa.

Tenemos que despedirnos de USA y avanzar en un entendimiento con Rusia y China.

Que les den a los anglos.


----------



## Don Pascual (11 Mar 2022)

Que tiempos, cuando hace nada, los mismos medíos que hoy "nos informan" , nos decían lo contrario.


----------



## dedalo00 (11 Mar 2022)

La Casa Blanca mantuvo este jueves una videoconferencia con 30 estrellas de Tik Tok para darles información clave sobre la guerra en Ucrania y los objetivos estratégicos de EEUU en la región.


----------



## paconan (11 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> No "ahonda" su "sangría" ni se deprecia más. La semana pasado tocó 140.



No, llego a estar a mas de 150, lo digo por la bolsa que llevan sin abrir la tira y lo que queda
lo del cambio rublo dolar es una montaña rusa


----------



## NEKRO (11 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> antes habia una Red Nacional de Silos repartidos por todos los pueblos donde se almacenaban las cosechas y habia reservas por si habia sequia o malas cosechas, ademas de para poder moderar los precios si se disparaban por encima de lo aceptable
> 
> con el neoliberlismo eso se cancelo, y "el mercado proveera"
> 
> vamos a comer piedras



La mayoría de esos silos se han vendido o derribado. Hace unos años estuve a punto de comprar uno.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Equipo militar destruido de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en la región de Jerson


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> La mayoría de esos silos se han vendido o derribado. Hace unos años estuve a punto de comprar uno.



evidentemente se ha hecho negocio tamboen con su desmantelamiento o cambio de uso

por eso digo que vamos a comer piedras


----------



## Charidemo (11 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Suerte que el Ministro de Consumo está a lo que de verdad importa. Por fin alguien del gobierno da un poco de visibilidad a los juegos de mesa.



Nada en contra de los juegos de mesa. Mucho en contra de un ministro que yo no sé porque le ha dado por los juegos y juguetes.


----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

Alexander Borodai, ex primer ministro de la República Popular de Donetsk y actual miembro de la Duma Estatal rusa, afirma que espera que la "parte militar" de la operación en Ucrania no dure más de un mes.


----------



## vladimirovich (11 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Europa se equivoca de punta a rabo.
> 
> UK se ha despedido de Europa.
> 
> ...



Despues del ridiculo de Z ni Maduro quiere saber nada de los rusos, bueno de hecho ni muchos rusos quieren ya saber nada de Rusia.

Es un pais con un gran culto a la fuerza, con esta muestra de idiocia, incompetencia y estulticia comprad palomitas para lo que se viene en Rusia, el hilo de guerra en Ucrania es solo el aperitivo.


----------



## Casino (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Crimea. La defensa aérea rusa derribó un dron ucraniano Tu-141 Strizh, supuestamente lanzado desde Odessa.
> 
> Más temprano, un UAV similar fue derribado en la región de Kherson y otro más a última hora de la noche en la capital de Croacia.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 978870




¿Los ucranianos llevan estrellas rojas en la cola de sus aparatos?




Me extraña un poco 





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Seronoser (11 Mar 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> Los alemanes fueron frenados a las puertas de Moscú, pusieron cerco a Leningrado y ocuparon Stalingrado, que está 1600 km dentro de la frontera de lo que entonces era la Unión Soviética. Entrar hasta la cocina es una expresión. Creo que incluso los historiadores rusos coinciden en que la URSS no estaba preparada para la guerra cuando esta comenzó.
> 
> En cuanto a los programas de lend-lease, son un hecho histórico. Los historiadores discuten hasta qué punto influyó en la guerra. Los propagandistas no tienen término medio: unos lo ningunean, y otros lo juzgan como totalmente decisivo. Yo no sabría valorarlo puesto que no soy especialista en la materia, pero imagino que tuvo influencia, de otro modo, ni Stalin lo hubiera aceptado, ni los aliados se hubieran jugado el tipo llevando material a Murmansk o cruzando un pacífico dominado por los japoneses. Ello no le quita mérito al enorme esfuerzo bélico desplegado por la Unión Soviética ni a sus 20+ millones de muertos. Desde mi punto de vista es un mérito más puesto que fueron capaces de ser pragmáticos y acabaron ganando la guerra
> 
> El "así os va" no se a quienes se refiere. Debe ser que me has ubicado en alguno de los dos bandos. En tal caso, te equivocas.



O no sabes leer, o tu comprensión lectora tiende a cero.
Es un hecho histórico que Usa mandó ayuda a Rusia, de hecho es lo que te he dicho en la respuesta.
Se nota que no conoces Murmansk...es como si me dices que por Albacete llegó la ayuda que derrotó a los alemanes.
No seas ingenuo 

Por tanto, TE REPITO, que veo que te cuesta:
Usa ayudó económicamente a Rusia con envíos de material: Sí.
(Curiosamente igual que hace ahora la UE y Usa con Ucrania )seguro que Ucrania gana la guerra también)

Que eso supuso un cambio en el devenir de la guerra: NO.

Ser frenados a las puertas de Moscú equivale A NO ENTRAR NI EN MOSCÚ. Chico, no sé si es que te cuesta entenderlo o es que eres más tonto de lo que aparentas. Leningrado fue cercada, pero nunca rendida, igual que Stalingrado. Pero es que Rusia es mucho más que esas ciudades.

Menos NETFLIX y más LIBROS DE HISTORIA parguela.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (11 Mar 2022)

Armas para la paz.....manda huevos.

*Albares dice que hay margen para imponer sanciones a Rusia y avanza que España enviará más armas en los próximos días*



Albares ha confirmado también que España enviará un nuevo cargamento de armas a Ucrania, aunque ha hecho un llamamiento a “hablar menos del armamento, de qué se manda y de por dónde llega” al país invadido. “La ministra de Defensa ha indicado que sí [se mandarán más armas]. Todo ese material es defensivo, para que puedan defender la soberanía de su país y a su población civil indefensa”, ha afirmado.


----------



## Hermericus (11 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Despues del ridiculo de Z ni Maduro quiere saber nada de los rusos, bueno de hecho ni muchos rusos quieren ya saber nada de Rusia.
> 
> Es un pais con un gran culto a la fuerza, con esta muestra de idiocia, incompetencia y estulticia comprad palomitas para lo que se viene en Rusia, el hilo de guerra en Ucrania es solo el aperitivo.



Culto a la fuerza....

Rusia no ha salido de la antigua URSS.

Te recito las guerras que ha montado USA en todo el mundo y los paises que ha destruido?????


----------



## Casino (11 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Hasta ahora sabíamos que los ucranianos eran unos nazis, unos drogatas, unos peleles corruptos sometidos a EE UU, pero ahora gracias a los que comentan en el blog de Zhukov sabemos también que son unos pederastas. Y gracias a Zhukov sabemos que el soldado ucraniano es una bestia sanguinaria que no trata con la debida caballerosidad a los prisioneros de guerra. Pero da igual, porque ese trato a los soldados que se rinden solo lleva a los aguerridos soldados rusos a luchar con mayor denuedo:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 978874




Menudo oligofrénico. Le está bien que se haya quedado tieso por invertir en la bolsa putiniana.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> La Casa Blanca mantuvo este jueves una videoconferencia con 30 estrellas de Tik Tok para darles información clave sobre la guerra en Ucrania y los objetivos estratégicos de EEUU en la región.



claro y ahora esa escoria de niñatos van a ser los ejpertos en geopolitica que van a aleccionar al infantilizado populacho americano sobre Ucrania

lo mismo que los ejpertos de la Secta o los yotubers que tenemos por aqui


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> ¿Los ucranianos llevan estrellas rojas en la cola de sus aparatos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No. Les pintaron encima los emblemas ucros pero del calor aparecieron de nuevo los soviéticos. Si ya tienen que echar mano de esa chatarra (porque lo es) algunos stocks están rotos.


----------



## Knight who says ni (11 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> ¿Los ucranianos llevan estrellas rojas en la cola de sus aparatos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Según la wiki se retiraron en 1989 de la URSS y solo Ucrania los puso en servicio de nuevo por lo del Donbass. A mí me suena raro, para empezar porque un dron de 1970 es la prehistoria, pero a saber.

Suponiendo que sea cierto lo que dice la wikipedia, igual llevaban en un hangar 25 años con la estrella roja y no la han repintado, no sé.


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Alexander Borodai, ex primer ministro de la República Popular de Donetsk y actual miembro de la Duma Estatal rusa, afirma que espera que la "parte militar" de la operación en Ucrania no dure más de un mes.



a mi me parece que Putin quiere que la cosa dure un poco mas para que los jojols disfruten de lo votado


----------



## ProfeInsti (11 Mar 2022)

* Joe Biden: Debemos esforzarnos por evitar la Tercer Guerra Mundial.
* Se reúnen los Presidentes de Rusia y BieloRusia.
* Según ACNUR hay dos millones y medio de huidos de Ukrania.
* Rusia ya ha destruido 3.346 instalaciones de infraestructura militar.
* Las sanciones parece que van contra Europa en vez de contra Rusia.


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Según la wiki se retiraron en 1989 de la URSS y solo Ucrania los puso den servicio de nuevo por lo del Donbass. A mí me suena raro, para empezar porque un dron de 1970 es la prehistoria, pero a saber.
> 
> Suponiendo que sea cierto lo que dice la wikipedia, igual llevaban en un hangar 25 años con la estrella roja y no la han repintado, no sé.



eso es mas un misil de crucero o una version avanzada del V1 que un dron en el sentido actual


----------



## Chavalillo (11 Mar 2022)

En el momento en que China intervenga a favor de su aliado el oso ruso, el mundo si que de a de verás se pondrá a temblar!!!

Famosa clarividente asegura que China pronto entrará a la guerra y se unirá con Rusia (msn.com)

COMENTARIOS DE UNA FAMOSA CLARIVIDENTE ACERCA DE EN QUÉ MOMENTO LA CHINA ENTRARÁ EN ACCIÓN


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> eso es mas un misil de crucero o una version avanzada del V1 que un dron en el sentido actual



Obviamente no llevan ni GPS ni nada. El propósito original es el reconocimiento pero a saber. También hoy o ayer ya no recuerdo perdieron otro pero en Croacia!! Atravesó varios países de la OTAN. Increíble pero cierto.


----------



## vladimirovich (11 Mar 2022)

Espero que la situacion en Rusia se resuelva rapido y con el metodo tradicional de conspiracion palaciega, como cuando liquidaron a Laurenti Beria, se coge entre unos cuantos a Putin se le lleva a una habitacion contigua se le pega un tiro en la cabeza y despues se anuncia que murio en un accidente de aviacion, es lo mejor para todos , especialmente para Rusia, funeral discreto con honores y pasar pagina.


----------



## NEKRO (11 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Las factorías putineras están a tope.
> 
> 
> *WhatsApp y las redes sociales se llenan de bulos que llaman a repostar por una supuesta escasez de carburantes*



Vamos a ver retrasado el día 14 a las 00:00 horas el transporte por carretera para. Por mucho que los dueños de las flotas grandes digan que no. Y se va a venir el desabastecimiento si o si.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Se informa de bombardeos en Nikolaev


----------



## Don Pascual (11 Mar 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> La Casa Blanca mantuvo este jueves una videoconferencia con 30 estrellas de Tik Tok para darles información clave sobre la guerra en Ucrania y los objetivos estratégicos de EEUU en la región.



Jaque Mate, Putin.


----------



## I'm back (11 Mar 2022)

Con lo visto hasta ahora, ¿Cuánto puede llegar a durar la guerra? ¿Semanas, meses, años?


----------



## Hermericus (11 Mar 2022)

I'm back dijo:


> Con lo visto hasta ahora, ¿Cuánto puede llegar a durar la guerra? ¿Semanas, meses, años?



Meses.

Pocos.


----------



## Xan Solo (11 Mar 2022)

Pongo esto, de alejandro-8.blogspot.com

La publicación ucraniana "Zerkalo Nedeli" ha publicado una lista con las que serían 6 demandas de Rusia (no tengo el enlace directo):

1) No entrada en la OTAN. El estatus de Ucrania sería neutral y uno de los garantes sería Rusia.
2) El ruso se convertiría en la segunda lengua estatal. Se eliminarían todas las barreras que impiden su uso.
3) Reconocimiento de Crimea como parte de Rusia
4) Reconocimiento de la independencia de las repúblicas de Donetsk y Lugansk bajo las fronteras oficiales de estas regiones.
5) Desnazificación, prohibición de actividades ultranacionalistas, partidos nazis y neonazis
6) Desmilitarización de Ucrania. Eliminación de armamento ofensivo 

No me parecen peticiones irrazonables ni demasiado costosas para Ucrania. Mejor le hubiese ido con Minsk, pero no quisieron...


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (11 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Espero que la situacion en Rusia se resuelva rapido y con el metodo tradicional de conspiracion palaciega, como cuando liquidaron a Laurenti Beria, se coge entre unos cuantos a Putin se le lleva a una habitacion contigua se le pega un tiro en la cabeza y despues se anuncia que murio en un accidente de aviacion, es lo mejor para todos , especialmente para Rusia, funeral discreto con honores y pasar pagina.



Puedes dejar de decir giliolleces


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Espero que la situacion en Rusia se resuelva rapido y con el metodo tradicional de conspiracion palaciega, como cuando liquidaron a Laurenti Beria, se coge entre unos cuantos a Putin se le lleva a una habitacion contigua se le pega un tiro en la cabeza y despues se anuncia que murio en un accidente de aviacion, es lo mejor para todos , especialmente para Rusia, funeral discreto con honores y pasar pagina.



Putin acabara si mandato y vendra otro presidente mas duro con occidente

Putin ha estado sujetando a los militares desde 2014, no se por que cojones creeria que iba a poder llegar a algun acuerdo con los degenerados occidentales sobre Ucrania ni sobre nada, cuando el imperio solo quiere destruir Rusia y al pueblo ruso desde hace siglos


----------



## Knight who says ni (11 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> eso es mas un misil de crucero o una version avanzada del V1 que un dron en el sentido actual



Por eso digo que me parece raro. Se supone que es de reconocimiento. Tendrá su utilidad, pero dista años luz del concepto actual de dron de reconocimiento.


----------



## Evangelion (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Más T64 ucros calcinados, las malas lenguas los llaman carros de fuegos artificiales
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 979113
> Ver archivo adjunto 979114



En vista de las perdidas y capturas de unos y otros se puede decir que Ucrania está "sustituyendo" sus viejos T62 por mas nuevos T72 y T80s rusos y en mayor cuantia de los que pierde.
Ni tan mal.


----------



## keylargof (11 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ qué tal va la tercera dosis de la vacuna en Ucrania ?
> 
> no veo mascarillas . Lo lógico es que en breve el coronavirus explosione , no ?
> 
> ...



Los chinos luchando contra el NOM, como Putin


----------



## ProfeInsti (11 Mar 2022)

* Biden: Debemos esforzarnos por evitar la Tercer Guerra Mundial.
* Se reúnen los Presidentes de Rusia y BieloRusia.
* Según ACNUR hay dos millones y medio de huidos de Ukrania.
* Rusia ya ha destruido 3346 instalaciones de infraestructura militar.
* Las sanciones parece que van contra Europa en vez de Rusia.
* España hará un segundo envío de armas a Ukrania.


----------



## Kartoffeln (11 Mar 2022)

La televisión rusa


----------



## JAG63 (11 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Que si, que vale, que ya nos hemos enterado, todos los dias la misma noticia, la conquista de la aldea esa que esta pegada a la RPD.
> 
> Va, mañana haced otra ronda de Posr para anunciar la conquista de Volnovakha.



Material ukro abandonado en Memorialʹnyy Park Bilya Avtovokzalu:
Memorialʹnyy Park Bilya Avtovokzalu · улица Центральная, Volnovakha, Donetsk Oblast, Ucrania, 85700


----------



## vettonio (11 Mar 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> *Creo que Putin es un oligarca, o un pseudooligarca, y por tanto se ha olvidado de la gente normal. Ese es su talón de Aquiles*. Y en eso la OTAN está ganando -porque no puede perder, incluso en su derrota sería una "victoria moral" (ya lo han dicho)-,



Anda que en occidente le importa a alguien la gente normal.

Y a ver si nos vamos dando cuenta de las trampas del lenguaje. Oligarcas, siempre son los rusos? y en occidente son nobles y modélicos empresarios que llevan décadas pervirtiendo el verdadero capitalismo y convirtiéndolo en un casino de amiguetes, creando *oligopolios*
y repartiéndose el dinero a 0% de interés, expulsando a la competencia y, y, y...


----------



## coscorron (11 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Meses.
> 
> Pocos.



Mi opinión de general Paco en la barra del bar con sol y sombra y bravas es que ahora mismo estan cercadas o casí cercadas la totalidad de ciudadades importantes y que el ejercito ruso tiene el máximo de dispersión de sus fuerzas. En el momento que empiecen a ceder las ciudades cercadas se liberan fuerzas y el resto caeran más rápido (también por el paso del tiempo). Pero aunque he leido libros de estrategía militar lo dicho, soy Paco.


----------



## Hermericus (11 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> En vista de las perdidas y capturas de unos y otros se puede decir que Ucrania está "sustituyendo" sus viejos T62 por mas nuevos T72 y T80s rusos y en mayor cuantia de los que pierde.
> Ni tan mal.




Ucrania tiene poco mas de 1000 tanques, de ellos 600 antiguallas T62 y 300 T72

Rusia tiene 15 veces mas.

El tanque esta obsoleto, con los TOWs destruyes uno a kilometros.


----------



## Xan Solo (11 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Putin acabara si mandato y vendra otro presidente mas duro con occidente
> 
> Putin ha estado sujetando a los militares desde 2014, no se por que cojones creeria que iba a poder llegar a algun acuerdo con los degenerados occidentales sobre Ucrania ni sobre nada, cuando el imperio solo quiere destruir Rusia y al pueblo ruso desde hace siglos



Eso mismo vengo yo diciendo hace tiempo. Putin era NUESTRO HOMBRE en Moscú. Era nacionalisma moderado, tradicionalista, capitalista, algo liberal, un tipo con el que se podía negociar... la oposición a Putin son ultranacionalistas y comunistas. A ver si lo entienden de una puta vez los Borrell de turno.


----------



## kelden (11 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Europa se equivoca de punta a rabo.
> 
> UK se ha despedido de Europa.
> 
> ...



Los chinos te vana exigir un cambio de régimen para hacer negocios con ellos. Estais jodidos los fachas.   Los "liberales" os aguantaron a los fascistas. Los rusochinos no os pueden ni ver.


----------



## Teuro (11 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Meses.
> 
> Pocos.



La gente piensa que una guerra nuclear sería el fin. Están equivocados. Tras las nukes lo que habría serían aun más nukes.


----------



## crocodile (11 Mar 2022)

Otanicos reculando ahora, en lugar de haber negociado con Rusia y se hubiera evitado esta guerra.

ASESINOS !!!


El Secretario General de la OTAN: 

"Nunca hemos afirmado que la adhesión de Ucrania sea inevitable y una cuestión del futuro próximo‌‌".

The Secretary General of NATO:

"We have never claimed that Ukraine's accession is inevitable and a matter of the near future‌‌."

▫@ENTRE_GUERRAS▫


----------



## Fabs (11 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Europa se equivoca de punta a rabo.
> 
> UK se ha despedido de Europa.
> 
> ...



¿Equivocarse? Los lacayos han obedecido a sus amos y los supuestamente “representados” han quedado retratados.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (11 Mar 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Pongo esto, de alejandro-8.blogspot.com
> 
> La publicación ucraniana "Zerkalo Nedeli" ha publicado una lista con las que serían 6 demandas de Rusia (no tengo el enlace directo):
> 
> ...



Basta que le pidan reciprocidad a Putin y no firma el hijo puta. Como le pidan desmilitarizar y desnazificar Rusia, se negará.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Otanicos reculando ahora, en lugar de haber negociado con Rusia y se hubiera evitado esta guerra.
> 
> ASESINOS !!!
> 
> ...



Se han pasado de listos y se han encontrado lo inesperado. Ahora a llorar...


----------



## kelden (11 Mar 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Eso mismo vengo yo diciendo hace tiempo. Putin era NUESTRO HOMBRE en Moscú. Era nacionalisma moderado, tradicionalista, capitalista, algo liberal, un tipo con el que se podía negociar... la oposición a Putin son ultranacionalistas y comunistas. A ver si lo entienden de una puta vez los Borrell de turno.



Borrell cree que la oposición es Navalny ....


----------



## Xan Solo (11 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Anda que en occidente le importa a alguien la gente normal.
> 
> Y a ver si nos vamos dando cuenta de las trampas del lenguaje. Oligarcas, siempre son los rusos? y en occidente son nobles y modélicos empresarios que llevan décadas pervirtiendo el verdadero capitalismo y convirtiéndolo en un casino de amiguetes, creando *oligopolios*
> y repartiéndose el dinero a 0% de interés, expulsando a la competencia y, y, y...



Totalmente de acuerdo... pero hablamos de una campaña militar, y los CORAZONES Y MENTES de los ucranianos importan, porque son el campo de batalla, también. Y creo que le falta a Rusia esa capacidad de transmitir una idea a los ucranianos, algo a lo que puedan unirse... quizá por eso algunos, por su cuenta, han sacado a pasear la bandera soviética.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Ucrania tiene poco mas de 1000 tanques, de ellos 600 antiguallas T62 y 300 T72
> 
> Rusia tiene 15 veces mas.
> 
> El tanque esta obsoleto, con los TOWs destruyes uno a kilometros.



Los T64 ucros estan modernizados a estándard actuales siendo un diseño excelente.
Yo más bien diría que estamos viviendo el ocaso del tanque como el rey del combate. Cambio de era.


----------



## pemebe (11 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Es un conjunto de cosas, todo suma. Y no te olvides de la extensión de la otan hacia el este, con ucrania como catapulta contra rusia, la nuclearización bélica del país (esto a futuro, dicho por su presidente antes del asalto), el ataque que se estaba preparando contra el donbass (con acumulación de tropas entrenadas por la otan, movimientos y hasta documentos que atestiguan que sería próximo), el golpe de estado de 2014 que quitó al presidente electo por la cara (yanukovich, que era pro-ruso), propiciando un régimen ilegítimo, etc.
> 
> Las causas y motivos que justifican la intervención rusa son abundantes. Y por supuesto, se trata de un conjunto de cosas, no de una sola. Practicamente ninguna cosa es nueva, todo venía ya de atrás y era sabido por cualquiera que estuviese mínimamente informado (por ejemplo el tema de los biolaboratorios del pentágono, que traía ya cola y mas ahora con lo que está saliendo a la luz)



Y hay más cosas que han pasado. 

1.- El Maidan 2014. En ese momento Rusia no estaba preparada para responder. Le cogio por sorpresa. Unicamente ha mantenido la resistencia de las republicas autoproclamadas con armas.

Llevan 8 años preparando este ataque (y han utilizado la aglomeracion delas mejores tropas ucranianas en el domba)s.

2.- Desde el 30 de septiembre de 2015 se involucró en la guerra de Siria (que practicamente han ganado manteniendo a Bashar al Assad).


----------



## Knight who says ni (11 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Ucrania no llega a 1000 tanques, de ellos 600 antiguallas T62 y 300 T72
> 
> Rusia tiene 15 veces mas.
> 
> El tanque esta obsoleto, con los TOWs destruyes uno a kilometros.



Por puntualizar, ambos bandos tienen T-64, no T-62. Los tendrán en reserva supongo, pero yo no he visto ninguno en este conflicto.

Ucrania tiene un montón de T-64 proporcionalmente supongo que porque se fabricaban allí, en Jarkov, y Rusia más T-72 por lo mismo, pero ambas tienen de ambos.


----------



## piru (11 Mar 2022)

No hay problema:









Putin decreta que solo es champán el vino espumoso fabricado en Rusia


Una nueva ley reserva la etiqueta originaria de la denominación de origen de Francia para los caldos rusos y dicta que los franceses se marquen como “espumosos”




elpais.com


----------



## Fauna iberica (11 Mar 2022)

Parece que no sólo los nazis pro-otan se suman al conflicto.
Algunos países les tienen muchas ganas al imperio


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Mar 2022)

Fabs dijo:


> ¿Equivocarse? Los lacayos han obedecido a sus amos y los supuestamente “representados” han quedado retratados.



Debe surgir un neo-nacionalismo europeo que expulse a esos agentes USA y resto de lobistas usanos. Ejercito europeo, retomar comercio con Rusia y aumentarlo con China.


----------



## Dula (11 Mar 2022)

Pues están a 80Km de Polonia. No habría ninguna guerra si eliminan de una puñetera vez al psicópata. De seguir donde está, estamos todos acabados.


En Directo
*Guerra en Ucrania, última hora en directo | Biden advierte de que si Rusia atacara el territorio OTAN “habría una tercera guerra mundial”*


----------



## Evangelion (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Los T64 ucros estan modernizados a estándard actuales siendo un diseño excelente.
> Yo más bien diría que estamos viviendo el ocaso del tanque como el rey del combate. Cambio de era.



Si el tanque se ha quedado obsoleto, es un hecho, por eso los antitanques de infantería que se los están regalando a Ucrania por decenas de miles hacen que el ingente numero de tanque rusos no sea tan diferencial.
Y no solo para destruir tanque sino camiones a punta pala que son la logistica.
Y todavia no han entrado en las ciudades.
Puede ser una sangria salvaje y una destrucción brutal para ambos.


----------



## damevenenooooo (11 Mar 2022)

Brutal el Boris y Trudeau!


----------



## Knight who says ni (11 Mar 2022)

De todas formas es acojonante como quedan los tanques ex-sovieticos en general. En ambos bandos, o en la guerra de Irak por ejemplo.

En las fotos que hemos visto de M1 americanos o Merkavas destruidos el tanque permanece más o menos entero, pero los tanques soviéticos en muchos casos se ven literalmente desintegrados.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Rusia tiene no menos de 4000 T64 almacenados y lo mismo con los T72. Estos últimos sí que los actualizan cuando les interesa y los ponen en marcha. El stock es enorme.

Y eso sin tener en cuenta a los t90


----------



## coscorron (11 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Otanicos reculando ahora, en lugar de haber negociado con Rusia y se hubiera evitado esta guerra.
> 
> ASESINOS !!!
> 
> ...



La clave es futuro próximo ... Eso significa pasado mañana, dentro de un siglo o ayer ...


----------



## morpheus2010 (11 Mar 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo... pero hablamos de una campaña militar, y los CORAZONES Y MENTES de los ucranianos importan, porque son el campo de batalla, también. Y creo que le falta a Rusia esa capacidad de transmitir una idea a los ucranianos, algo a lo que puedan unirse... quizá por eso algunos, por su cuenta, han sacado a pasear la bandera soviética.



La idea que les están transmitiendo son las bombas y la destruccion


----------



## ProfeInsti (11 Mar 2022)

* 16.000 voluntarios Sirios irán a luchar al Dombass.
* Europa declara la guerra a Rusia: Darán 10.000 millones para
armas.
* Tropas rusas avanzan por el oeste de Ucrania.
* Cazas de combate rusos despegan de Bielorusia en dirección a Kiev.
* 450 militantes del grupo armado Hayat Tahrir al-Sham, la rama siria de Al-Qaeda, 
llegaron para luchar contra el ejército ruso.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> De todas formas es acojonante como quedan los tanques ex-sovieticos en general. En ambos bandos, o en la guerra de Irak por ejemplo.
> 
> En las fotos que hemos visto de M1 americanos o Merkavas destruidos el tanque permanece más o menos entero, pero los tanques rusos en muchos casos se ven literalmente desintegrados.



Porque explota la munición. Les dan con atgm modernos no teniendo blindaje reactivo capaz de aguantarlo. Sin ir más lejos a los leopard turcos les pasó exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## Giles Amaury (11 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Lo que pasa en el Donbass que aún controlan los ukros, yo no lo entiendo (hay demasiado ruido de ambos bandos). No entiendo porque siguen los rusos enfrascados ahí, una de dos:
> 
> 1) Como dicen algunos foreros en la frontera de esas dos provincias está lo mejor del ejército ukro, con lo cual los rusos prefieren esperar a lanzar la ofensiva e ir conquistando otras zonas mientras les embolsan.
> 
> 2) O sencillamente los rusos han lanzado varias ofensivas, y no han podido conquistar esa zona por lo que sea. Porque además es una zona muy militarizada por parte de los ukros, hay bastante material de la otan, no de ahora, sino de años anteriores.



En las semanas previas a la invasión vi varios vídeos de reporteros extranjeros con los soldados ucranianos en el frente de Donbas y la impresión que te llevabas de ellos es que eran gente experimentada, muy cansada de estar todo el día paseando por la trincheras soportando el frío pero dispuesta a combatir.

La impresión que me dieron siempre los separatistas "prorrusos" es que son gente chunga. Gente que son directamente delincuentes o andan muy cerca. Son matones muy buenos a la hora de aterrorizar a la población civil. Buenos a la hora de pegar una paliza a un alcalde que no sea de su cuerda; de acojonar a algún funcionario enviado por Kiev matándole al perro, o directamente de liquidar a algún activista promaidan que ponga más carteles de la cuenta en la plaza del pueblo. Pero el ser un matón no te convierte en un buen soldado, porque no es lo mismo ahostiar durante dos horas a un tío atado a una silla, que enfrentarte a ese mismo tío por la calles de Donetsk cuando va armado con un Kalashnikov.

Muchos de esos aguerridos soldados separatistas ahora están muertos. Algunos por la acción del ejercito ucraniano o paramilitares ucranianos, otros por rivales prorrusos de otras milicias y algunos supongo que mandados ejecutar por el propio Kremlin, que eso de tener más gangsters de la cuenta en Donbas a Putin no le debe de hacer mucha gracia.

Y una buena prueba de hasta que punto los separatistas prorrusos de Donbas son unos garrulos es lo que ocurrió cuando derribaron el avión de Malaysia Airlines. Cuando le das armas para derribar aviones a un montón de gañanes que hasta entonces lo máximo que habían derribado fue un cuervo, lo que puede pasar es que derriben un avión de pasajeros por accidente. Los muy subnormales pensaron que habían derribado un avión ucraniano y enseguida se pusieron a postear en RRSS celebrándolo. Lo celebró incluso uno de sus líderes, Igor Girkin. Pero es que incluso con el avión derribado en el suelo y el logo de Malaysia Airlines en el fuselaje los muy garrulos seguían sin darse cuenta de que era un avión de pasajeros y se pusieron a hacerse fotos con él. O a lo mejor se dieron cuenta y les daba igual: ellos se alegraban de haber derribado una avión. No sé cuál de las dos cosas será peor:


----------



## Knight who says ni (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Porque explota la munición. Les dan con atgm modernos no teniendo blindaje reactivo capaz de aguantarlo. Sin ir más lejos a los leopard turcos les pasó exactamente lo mismo.



Pues de los tíos que van dentro no deben de quedar ni las botas...


----------



## Fauna iberica (11 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Otanicos reculando ahora, en lugar de haber negociado con Rusia y se hubiera evitado esta guerra.
> 
> ASESINOS !!!
> 
> ...



En manos de esta gentuza psicópata estamos y que la gente si lo siga teagando todo.
Nauseabundo.


----------



## Common_Deletion (11 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Parece que no sólo los nazis pro-otan se suman al conflicto.
> Algunos países les tienen muchas ganas al imperio



A recoger lo sembrado, OTANazis.


----------



## Kartoffeln (11 Mar 2022)

La tele rusa, paraíso de la libertad


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (11 Mar 2022)

*Hay que darles armas para la paz.*

Centro comercial en Kiev en la Avenida Bandera.




Los Rusos están empleando armas pesadas..

Así se encuentra actualmente la ciudad de Járkov, una de las más devastadas por la invasión.....





Se informa sobre el bombardeo de #Nikolaev 






__





Cargando…






twitter.com


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Armas para la paz.....manda huevos.
> 
> *Albares dice que hay margen para imponer sanciones a Rusia y avanza que España enviará más armas en los próximos días*
> 
> Albares ha confirmado también que España enviará un nuevo cargamento de armas a Ucrania, aunque ha hecho un llamamiento a “hablar menos del armamento, de qué se manda y de por dónde llega” al país invadido. “La ministra de Defensa ha indicado que sí [se mandarán más armas]. Todo ese material es defensivo, para que puedan defender la soberanía de su país y a su población civil indefensa”, ha afirmado.



Enviando esas armas traicionáis al pueblo español. Como cuando el otro enano asqueroso nos metió en la guerra de Irak.


----------



## Common_Deletion (11 Mar 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> La Casa Blanca mantuvo este jueves una videoconferencia con 30 estrellas de Tik Tok para darles información clave sobre la guerra en Ucrania y los objetivos estratégicos de EEUU en la región.



Black Mirror total.


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

I'm back dijo:


> Con lo visto hasta ahora, ¿Cuánto puede llegar a durar la guerra? ¿Semanas, meses, años?



Esta guerra no va a depender de la guerra. Va a depender de que Ucrania o mejor dicho la OTAN admita las exigencias de Rusia. Personalmente creo que está al caer. Solo están atando algunos cabos para no hacer el ridículo con más estrépito todavía.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Pues de los tíos que van dentro no deben de quedar ni las botas...



Así es. Una muerte horrible. 
Yo por lo que he visto con la última actualización de los T72 a T72B3M esa supervivencia mejora mucho con respecto a los atgm más modernos. 
Y en Siria los T90 encajaban varios golpes y aún seguían en combate.
Es otra liga cuando el blindaje reactivo está actualizado y tienen sistemas antimanpad.


----------



## Zarpa (11 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Enviando esas armas traicionáis al pueblo español. Como cuando el otro enano asqueroso nos metió en la guerra de Irak.



Les están mandando los fondos de armario que iban a caducar para quedar bien. No se sulfure.


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Pongo esto, de alejandro-8.blogspot.com
> 
> La publicación ucraniana "Zerkalo Nedeli" ha publicado una lista con las que serían 6 demandas de Rusia (no tengo el enlace directo):
> 
> ...



Todo eso estaba sobre la mesa antes de la invasión. Zelinsky es un payaso, al final van a tener que comérselas y se habrían evitado muchas cosas.


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zhukov (11 Mar 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> En cuanto a los programas de lend-lease, son un hecho histórico. Los historiadores discuten hasta qué punto influyó en la guerra. Los propagandistas no tienen término medio: unos lo ningunean, y otros lo juzgan como totalmente decisivo. Yo no sabría valorarlo puesto que no soy especialista en la materia, pero imagino que tuvo influencia,



Yo en mi disipada juventud germanófila pensaba que había sido muy importante, luego cuando empiezas a hacer números ves que fue una ayuda valiosa pero muchísimo menos importante de lo que se dice y que además llegó tarde cuando los rusos ya habían parado a los alemanes por sí mismos y estaban ganando la guerra. En Occidente desde hace décadas como mantener que la guerra la ganaron los americanos con el desembarco de Normandía es insostenible, se han dedicado a magnificar la ayuda americana. Y cada vez que se desmonta una mentira o exageración, recurren a otra. Primero dicen que los aviones y tanques, luego los comparas con la producción rusa y son una proporción muy pequeña, luego que si los alimentos, que tampoco, y luego se aferran a un clavo ardiendo como las locomotoras o los camiones. 

He escrito muy extensamente en el foro historia de este hilo, te recomiendo que lo consultes.





__





Venga, hilo repetido ya: ¿Habría ganado la URSS a Alemania sin la entrada de EEUU en la guerra?


"Guerras de territorio" Pues eso... No sabes entender lo que lees, pero insultar si. Típico imbécil de burbuja. Al ignore por subnormal.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Mar 2022)

no busqueis mas

*EL ARCA DE SAN GABRIEL*

QUE ESTA EN LA ANTARDOA

RENDIOS IMPIOS OCCIDENTALES SUCUBIDOS AL ATEISMO

*RENDIROS AL PODER DE DEUS *














https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2016/02/18/for-russias-church-leader-a-trip-to-antarctica-is-not-just-a-photo-op/



​


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Otanicos reculando ahora, en lugar de haber negociado con Rusia y se hubiera evitado esta guerra.
> 
> ASESINOS !!!
> 
> ...



Es que la principal interesada en que ocurriera esta guerra era USA. Lo sabemos desde antes de que empezara.


----------



## Arraki (11 Mar 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Pongo esto, de alejandro-8.blogspot.com
> 
> La publicación ucraniana "Zerkalo Nedeli" ha publicado una lista con las que serían 6 demandas de Rusia (no tengo el enlace directo):
> 
> ...



El problema es que abocaria a una guerra civil en Ucrania. 

Ucrania primero debe de ser desradicalizada de elementos peligrosos. Esa gente que asesina a objetores, encadena en farolas a delincuentes comunes y los azota con cinturones, todos esos civiles armados que tienen que desarmarse...

Creo que Zelensky ha llevado a su propio país a la situación de no retorno por ignorancia, cobardía o arrogancia. 

A esto no le queda otra que un largo camino


----------



## Baltasar G thang (11 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Hay que darles armas para la paz.*
> 
> Centro comercial en Kiev en la Avenida Bandera.
> 
> ...



todas esas vidas destrozadas para que el hijo de biden se forrara de pasta para mantener siempre a tope su pipa de crack


----------



## pepetemete (11 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Esta guerra no va a depender de la guerra. Va a depender de que Ucrania o mejor dicho la OTAN admita las exigencias de Rusia. Personalmente creo que está al caer. Solo están atando algunos cabos para no hacer el ridículo con más estrépito todavía.



El problema es que esta guerra ya está más que librada... fué diseñada con un objetivo y se va a cumplir a rajatabla.
Nadie va a poder hacer nada. seremos como pez muerto que se lleva la corriente... 
Solo están escenificando lo que ya tenían previsto hacer.
Solo queda sentarse y esperar, y rezar para que no te toque sufrir demasiado... es mi impresión, y ojalá me equivoque.


----------



## Guaguei (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

La Defensa Territorial de Kiev ha establecido posiciones en la escuela No. 243 en Novomostitskaya, al norte de la ciudad. Durante varios días seguidos, hombres armados han estado almacenando gran cantidad de cajas con municiones y alimentos.


----------



## Roedr (11 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Esta guerra no va a depender de la guerra. *Va a depender de que Ucrania o mejor dicho la OTAN admita las exigencias de Rusia.* Personalmente creo que está al caer. Solo están atando algunos cabos para no hacer el ridículo con más estrépito todavía.



Ucrania es el país interpuesto, su opinión importa un bledo a todo el mundo. Lo que hay detrás es una guerra USA-Rusia.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Mar 2022)

Será información de inteligencia, cuando el río suena...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Obviamente no llevan ni GPS ni nada. El propósito original es el reconocimiento pero a saber. También hoy o ayer ya no recuerdo perdieron otro pero en Croacia!! Atravesó varios países de la OTAN. Increíble pero cierto.



Los deben haber modificado los ukras.

Originalmente llevaban cámara panorámica PA-4 y una frontal A-86-P, usaban película. Con radaraerotransportado y sensor infrarrojo parecido al Su-24MR Fencer.

Dron aterriza por paracaídas y retro motores.

Fácil de interferir.

Vamos que los rusos lo han interferido electrónicamente y ha acabado en Croacia.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

Dula dijo:


> En Directo
> *Guerra en Ucrania, última hora en directo | Biden advierte de que si Rusia atacara el territorio OTAN “habría una tercera guerra mundial”*



Me da arcadas leer cómo "traducen" para sembrar mala baba los medios patrios. Biden no ha dicho que "si Rusia ataca" a la OTAN habrá tercera guerra mundial. Lo que ha dicho Biden exactamente ha sido:

"We will not fight a war against Russia in Ukraine. Direct conflict between NATO and Russia is World War III, something we must strive to prevent."​
Periodistas del País: no sois simples juntaletras, estáis escalando a la categoría de terroristas. Dais ascazo ya, joder.

Fuente: Biden: Direct conflict between NATO and Russia would be 'World War III'


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fauna iberica (11 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Todo eso estaba sobre la mesa antes de la invasión. Zelinsky es un payaso, al final van a tener que comérselas y se habrían evitado muchas cosas.



Es una puta marioneta de la OTAN y de los oligarcas que le sostienen, un psicópata cocainómano que no sabe ni por dónde le da el aire y que ha preferido inmolar a un país entero, debería ser juzgado como criminal de guerra.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Es una puta marioneta de la OTAN y de los oligarcas que le sostienen, un psicópata cocainómano que no sabe ni por dónde le da el aire y que ha preferido inmolar a un país entero, debería ser juzgado como criminal de guerra.



+ escudos humanos.


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Yo en mi disipada juventud germanófila pensaba que había sido muy importante, luego cuando empiezas a hacer números ves que fue una ayuda valiosa pero muchísimo menos importante de lo que se dice y que además llegó tarde cuando los rusos ya habían parado a los alemanes por sí mismos y estaban ganando la guerra. En Occidente desde hace décadas como mantener que la guerra la ganaron los americanos con el desembarco de Normandía es insostenible, se han dedicado a magnificar la ayuda americana. Y cada vez que se desmonta una mentira o exageración, recurren a otra. Primero dicen que los aviones y tanques, luego los comparas con la producción rusa y son una proporción muy pequeña, luego que si los alimentos, que tampoco, y luego se aferran a un clavo ardiendo como las locomotoras o los camiones.
> 
> He escrito muy extensamente en el foro historia de este hilo, te recomiendo que lo consultes.
> 
> ...



las armas americanas eran chatarra, ellos mismos no empezaron a fabricar armamento solvente contra los japos hasta bien entrado 1943, de hecho solo empezaron a progresar claramente en la guerra a partir de la primavera de 1944

lo unico que fue necesario en un primer momento fue los alimentos dado que perdieron las tierras de cultivo del SUr (Ucrania y Caucaso Norte) en otoño de 1941 y con ellas, la cosecha de 1942 quedo mermada hasta que se abrieron nuevas tierras de cultivo mas alla de los Urales al año siguiente


----------



## Knight who says ni (11 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Los deben haber modificado los ukras.
> 
> Originalmente llevaban cámara panorámica PA-4 y una frontal A-86-P, usaban película. Con radaraerotransportado y sensor infrarrojo parecido al Su-24MR Fencer.
> 
> ...



Aquí se aprecia el tamaño.


----------



## vettonio (11 Mar 2022)

Hablando de gallinas. En un pueblo por el que tengo que pasar para llegar a la general y que son la cabecera de la agrupación de municipios, es decir, los mas chulos y gastones, vi hace un par de días que habían soltado unas cuantas gallinas -con gallo incluído- por la calle. Sueltas.
Esta estampa solo la hevisto en una aldea pequeña casi sin tráfico y desde luego no la había visto en el primer pueblo desde que me vine a vivir al campo, hace mas de diez años.
Quiero decir, mientras en la ciudad asaltan los mercabronas, en los pueblos se vuelven a soltar gallinas. Ojo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Aquí se aprecia el tamaño.



Absolutamente setentero. Les falta Austin Powers.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (11 Mar 2022)

Dula dijo:


> Pues están a 80Km de Polonia. No habría ninguna guerra si eliminan de una puñetera vez al psicópata. De seguir donde está, estamos todos acabados.
> 
> 
> En Directo
> *Guerra en Ucrania, última hora en directo | Biden advierte de que si Rusia atacara el territorio OTAN “habría una tercera guerra mundial”*



La otan no va a mover un dedo ataquen ucrania, polonia o francia a ver si os entra en la cabeza


----------



## Kartoffeln (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## delhierro (11 Mar 2022)

No lo tengo yo tan claro, en Kherson. han dejado al alcalde prooccidental. Les falta la parte politica y si esto se alarga se notara cada vez más. No se pueden jugar la vida para luego dejarlo todo igual, en 1 semana tienen los nazis dentro de la ciudad y los prorrusos huyendo pese a haber ganado. Cuando es al contrario fusilan al alcalde. Estas cosas son un puto desproposito.





__





Мэр Херсона ведёт подрывную деятельность против собственных горожан


Странная ситуация сложилась в Херсоне. С одной стороны город контролируется российскими военными, а с другой стороны украинский мэр Игорь Колыхаев, великодушно оставленный на своём посту, ведёт против российских войск и населения Херсона подрывную деятельность. Несмотря на достигнутые с ним...




antimaydan.info





Los ucranianos enseñan los prisioneros rusos, joder no entres en los muertos pero saca los 2000 que tienes tu para que se vea que si se rinden no pasa nada. Me parece penosa o inexistente la parte politica del "plan" si es que existe esa parte politica, que más alla del reconocimiento de las republicas no lo veo.

Edtio. Pueden salvar la situación los tios de las dos republicas. Parece que en meritopol han creado una policia con ellos y los prorrusos locales. Ese es el camino correcto.


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Ucrania es el país interpuesto, su opinión importa un bledo a todo el mundo. Lo que hay detrás es una guerra USA-Rusia.



No jodas. Menos mal que alguien, por fin, tras 4000 posts en este hilo y 178 hilos abiertos lo dice y nos abre los ojos.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (11 Mar 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> La tele rusa, paraíso de la libertad



Jaja dios como podeis ser tan paletos


----------



## ProfeInsti (11 Mar 2022)

** Quieren Peste, Guerra y Miseria.
* No tendrás Nada.
* Y No serás Feliz.
* Agenda 2022-2030*


----------



## dedalo00 (11 Mar 2022)

YouTube eliminó el canal de Ahí Les Va y Keiser Report también.


----------



## Knight who says ni (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Absolutamente setentero. Les falta Austin Powers.



Es el Mig-25 de los drones, todo brutalidad setentera...


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Mar 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Aquí se aprecia el tamaño.



Eso lo mismo no lleva ni video. Cámara de fotos y poco más.


----------



## Don Pascual (11 Mar 2022)

Negacionistas de Putin! Esta no os la esperabais, EH?!


----------



## delhierro (11 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Eso lo mismo no lleva ni video. Cámara de fotos y poco más.



Es de los años 70. Es a reacción , vuelve y desciende en paracaidas no aterriza. Es su época era la rehostia.


----------



## golden graham (11 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No lo tengo yo tan claro, en Kherson. han dejado al alcalde prooccidental. Les falta la parte politica y si esto se alarga se notara cada vez más. No se pueden jugar la vida para luego dejarlo todo igual, en 1 semana tienen los nazis dentro de la ciudad y los prorrusos huyendo pese a haber ganado. Cuando es al contrario fusilan al alcalde. Estas cosas son un puto desproposito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Teneis un problema y es que veis todo desde el punto de vista de occidente. 
La opinion publica piensa blabla ( la opinon publica de occidente) las sancione tal ( las de occidente) y asi con todo.
El mundo es muy grande y occidente cada vez importa menos. Obviamente aqui nos cuesta verlo por estar expuestos a una propaganda extrema, pero Putin y rusia debe tener un vision global por eso hace lo que hace.


----------



## Knight who says ni (11 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Eso lo mismo no lleva ni video. Cámara de fotos y poco más.



Por lo visto sí llevaba cinta (mira cita abajo). Luego no sé si los ucras los modernizaron algo...




Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Originalmente llevaban cámara panorámica PA-4 y una frontal A-86-P, usaban película. Con radaraerotransportado y sensor infrarrojo parecido al Su-24MR Fencer.


----------



## Dylan Leary (11 Mar 2022)

EXCLUSIVE Russians liquidating crypto in the UAE as they seek safe havens


Crypto firms in the United Arab Emirates (UAE) are being deluged with requests to liquidate billions of dollars of virtual currency as Russians seek a safe haven for their fortunes, company executives and financial sources said.




www.reuters.com


----------



## damnun_infectum (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Los T64 ucros estan modernizados a estándard actuales siendo un diseño excelente.
> Yo más bien diría que estamos viviendo el ocaso del tanque como el rey del combate. Cambio de era.



Los tanques para que sean efectivos, hay que usarlos como


Giles Amaury dijo:


> En las semanas previas a la invasión vi varios vídeos de reporteros extranjeros con los soldados ucranianos en el frente de Donbas y la impresión que te llevabas de ellos es que eran gente experimentada, muy cansada de estar todo el día paseando por la trincheras soportando el frío pero dispuesta a combatir.
> 
> La impresión que me dieron siempre los separatistas "prorrusos" es que son gente chunga. Gente que son directamente delincuentes o andan muy cerca. Son matones muy buenos a la hora de aterrorizar a la población civil. Buenos a la hora de pegar una paliza a un alcalde que no sea de su cuerda; de acojonar a algún funcionario enviado por Kiev matándole al perro, o directamente de liquidar a algún activista promaidan que ponga más carteles de la cuenta en la plaza del pueblo. Pero el ser un matón no te convierte en un buen soldado, porque no es lo mismo ahostiar durante dos horas a un tío atado a una silla, que enfrentarte a ese mismo tío por la calles de Donetsk cuando va armado con un Kalashnikov.
> 
> ...



La foto ERA PARA COBRAR POR LA MASACRE...que no te enteras; ahí viajaba el antídoto del SIDA. Haz el favor de informarte y no soltar paridas.


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Mar 2022)

Oligarcas rusos, memeces comparados con los oligarcas USAnos.

Jeff Bezos (Amazon) para pasar con su megayate de 500 millones $ mando desmantelar un puente histórico holandés del 1927


----------



## El-Mano (11 Mar 2022)

Stalin dijo una frase que lo resume todo a la perfección: "Gran Bretaña puso el tiempo, Usa el dinero, y la URSS puso la sangre".

Cada uno hizo lo suyo, aunque la urrs puso más vidas y fué la que más destrozó alemania en combate. Y desde luego, para el desenbarco de normandia la urss estaba ganando ya "de sobra". Tampoco nos olvidemos del frente asiático, allí si que fué usa la que consiguió detener a los japoneses, con cierta ayuda sovietica ya al final, y mucha sangre china.


----------



## SanRu (11 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Esta guerra no va a depender de la guerra. Va a depender de que Ucrania o mejor dicho la OTAN admita las exigencias de Rusia. Personalmente creo que está al caer. Solo están atando algunos cabos para no hacer el ridículo con más estrépito todavía.



Están esperando a que Rusia haga la limpieza de neonazis necesaria para que Zelenski pueda gobernar sin tener problemas internos.


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Stalin dijo una frase que lo resume todo a la perfección: "Gran Bretaña puso el tiempo, Usa el dinero, y la URSS puso la sangre".
> 
> Cada uno hizo lo suyo, aunque la urrs puso más vidas y fué la que más destrozó alemania en combate. Y desde luego, para el desenbarco de normandia la urss estaba ganando ya "de sobra". Tampoco nos olvidemos del frente asiático, allí si que fué usa la que consiguió detener a los japoneses, con cierta ayuda sovietica ya al final, y mucha sangre china.



Sin olvidar a Francia. Que puso el culo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Imagen de un BTR ucro destruido junto a un kornet ruso.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## pemebe (11 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Dicen que el lunes la abren, se supone que hoy debería estar abierta
> 
> *La Bolsa de Moscú cumple dos semanas cerrada y el rublo ahonda su sangría*
> *La divisa rusa prosigue este viernes con su caída, puesto que se deprecia más de un 3,5%, intercambiándose por 114,25 billetes verdes*
> ...




*Joder los becarios del confidencial.*

Si se cambiara por un rublo por 114,25 dolares (como dice) los rusos serian con diferencia los más ricos del planeta.

El cambio es al reves 1 dolar = 114,25 rublos.

Y además no se deprecia, se aprecia más de un 3,5%:

Ha pasado de 1 dolar 118 rublos a 1 dolar 114 rublos.


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Sin olvidar a Francia. Que puso el culo.



Puso el culo y pagaba la ocupacion alemana !!!.


----------



## piru (11 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Negacionistas de Putin! Esta no os la esperabais, EH?!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 979259




Otro Jordi hurtado?


----------



## waukegan (11 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> O no sabes leer, o tu comprensión lectora tiende a cero.
> Es un hecho histórico que Usa mandó ayuda a Rusia, de hecho es lo que te he dicho en la respuesta.
> Se nota que no conoces Murmansk...es como si me dices que por Albacete llegó la ayuda que derrotó a los alemanes.
> No seas ingenuo
> ...



Al ignore por maleducado.


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Puso el culo y pagaba la ocupacion alemana !!!.



El único que permaneció digno fue de Gaulle









La rendición de Francia ante la Alemania de Hitler


Segunda Guerra Mundial, con París cayendo ante la combinación letal que las tropas alemanas hacían de sus técnicas de guerra relámpago (blitzkrieg) y el



historiageneral.com


----------



## paconan (11 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



Mas desinformación, la noticia se corresponde con el video
Esto no se lo cree nadie, dicen que "le cortaron los cinturones del paracaídas para que no fuera capturado con vida"

*Al piloto ocupante, que fue derribado en la región de Zhytomyr, le cortaron las correas del paracaídas. VIDEO*
*Noticias Censor.NET Guerra en Ucrania*
Al piloto del Su-25 ruso le cortaron las correas del paracaídas, como resultado de lo cual se estrelló después de la eyección.
Según Censor.NET, informa el usuario de Facebook Artem Vitko .
Señaló: "Ayer, cerca de la aldea de Bekha, en la región de Zhytomyr, un avión de ataque Su-25 de la Fuerza Aérea Rusa fue derribado por un disparo preciso de un MANPADS.
El piloto murió porque los cinturones de la catapulta fueron cortados especialmente. Sobre todo para que el piloto no sea capturado con vida.
El piloto murió en agonía. Lo quemaron vivo junto al avión estrellado”. Джерело: У пілота окупантів, якого збили на Житомирщині, були підрізані ремені парашуту. ВIДЕО









У пілота окупантів, якого збили на Житомирщині, були підрізані ремені парашуту. ВIДЕО


11.03.22 21:14 - Нищення окупантів: У пілота окупантів, якого збили на Житомирщині, були підрізані ремені парашуту. ВIДЕО. У пілота російського літака Су-25 були підрізані ремені на парашуті, внаслідок чого він розбився після катапультування.




censor.net


----------



## mirkoxx (11 Mar 2022)

*Bombardeo de Grads contra posiciones de Ucrania en Mykolaiv (la ciudad está semi-cercada y defendida por la 57.ª brigada motorizada ucraniana, una fuerza bastante numerosa).*


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Mas desinformación, la noticia se corresponde con el video
> Esto no se lo cree nadie, dicen que "le cortaron los cinturones del paracaídas para que no fuera capturado con vida"
> 
> *Al piloto ocupante, que fue derribado en la región de Zhytomyr, le cortaron las correas del paracaídas. VIDEO*
> ...



Cosas incomprobables que, si cuelan, cuelan.


----------



## Rafl Eg (11 Mar 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Stalin dijo una frase que lo resume todo a la perfección: "Gran Bretaña puso el tiempo, Usa el dinero, y la URSS puso la sangre".
> 
> Cada uno hizo lo suyo, aunque la urrs puso más vidas y fué la que más destrozó alemania en combate. Y desde luego, para el desenbarco de normandia la urss estaba ganando ya "de sobra". Tampoco nos olvidemos del frente asiático, allí si que fué usa la que consiguió detener a los japoneses, con cierta ayuda sovietica ya al final, y mucha sangre china.



Y el ataque aliado en y desde sicilia (frente occidental), que obligó a alemania a ocupar italia desplazando 800.000 efectivos, y mas cosas. En fin que todo cuenta. Sin usa y uk la urss nunca hubiera llegado a berlín. Y sin la urss, ni uk ni usa, ni nadie habría podido pisar el continente europeo ocupado


----------



## Zhukov (11 Mar 2022)

Buen artículo interesante, aunque me parece un poco propaganda en algunos puntos. No creo que para los rusos los chechenos sean más que carne de cañón prescindible, pero a pesar de mi cinismo concedo que es posible que los chechenos de ahora no sean los terroristas islámicos de hace veinte años y que la generación actual ahora se identifique con Rusia, y que a la vez haya mejorado la percepción de los chechenos entre los rusos.

Después de todo, los chechenos son así, respetan a un líder fuerte aunque les haya machacado, como Putin, y les gusta tener la oportunidad de guerrear, y Putin les ha dado amplias oportunidades en Siria y ahora en Ucrania.









Украина, наступление продолжается, кадыровцы идут в авангарде - Свободная Пресса - 11.03.2022. Новости. Новости 11 марта. Новости 11.03.2022. Новости сегодня. Новости мира. Новости дня. Новости России. Новости Украины. Последние новости. Свежие новости.


На Украине произошел коренной перелом.




svpressa.ru


----------



## paconan (11 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Joder los becarios del confidencial.*
> 
> Si se cambiara por un rublo por 114,25 dolares (como dice) los rusos serian con diferencia los más ricos del planeta.
> 
> ...



A lo que me refiero es a la bolsa que lleva cerrada mas de dos semanas y no se sabe cuando se abrirá, dicen que el lunes ...


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Mar 2022)

Jawohl, mein Führer!


----------



## JAGGER (11 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Enviando esas armas traicionáis al pueblo español. Como cuando el otro enano asqueroso nos metió en la guerra de Irak.



Puto cobardica deberían mandarte al frente como hace el Puti.


----------



## Dylan Leary (11 Mar 2022)

Si Putin utiliza armas químicas, la OTAN podría intervenir en Ucrania


Así lo interpreta el gobierno británico. Esa podría ser la “línea roja” que cambiaría la dinámica de la guerra. Rusia ya las usó profusamente en Siria




www.infobae.com


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Ejército ruso en la región de Kiev, 11 de marzo de 2022

Las fuerzas especiales rusas y las tropas aerotransportadas entregaron ayuda humanitaria en las cercanías de Vorzel.


----------



## JAGGER (11 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Es que la principal interesada en que ocurriera esta guerra era USA. Lo sabemos desde antes de que empezara.



"Lo sabemos". Retraso mental.


----------



## Hal8995 (11 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Están obligados a responder por el tratado de la OTAN. Lo que no pone es "como" hay que responder. Si te parece bien te mando a una docena de tíos suicidas y cumplo el tratado internacional en su artículo 5.



En política internacional si algo he aprendido es que las obligaciones son todas estupendas hasta que llega el momento de cumplirlas.

Viene a ser como los seguros , recuerdo el anuncio " mi papá trabaja en Catalana Occidente y lo arregla todo, todo " . Luego llega el siniestro o accidente y el papá hará lo posible e imposible para no pagar.

Cuando llegue el momento, espero que no,
frente a un bombardeo de un aeropuerto en Polonia o a un convoy de suministros, ataque convencional y limitado, yo apuesto a que no lanzan nukes. Por mucho artículo 5


----------



## El-Mano (11 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Sin olvidar a Francia. Que puso el culo.



"Gracias a dios por el ejercito frances" Churchill.


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> "Lo sabemos". Retraso mental.



Hala, dos han bastado. Al ignore.


----------



## kokod (11 Mar 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



Acojonante lo de las Charos están en Guerra y se ponen abrir la venta como si aquí no pasase nada, cuando ven que el pepino cae al lado de su casa se pone a gritar como una loca, eso sí no vayas a refugiarte y pública el vídeo para el Tik Tok, esta sociedad cada vez está más enferma  .


----------



## NPI (11 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


>



Ojos marrones, pelos teñidos y canosos.


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Y el ataque aliado en y desde sicilia (frente occidental), que obligó a alemania a ocupar italia desplazando 800.000 efectivos, y mas cosas. En fin que todo cuenta. Sin usa y uk la urss nunca hubiera llegado a berlín. Y sin la urss, ni uk ni usa, ni nadie habría podido pisar el continente europeo ocupado



Y también los catalanes, precisamente un Pujol aunque no creo que sean de la misma rama. 









Garbo, el héroe del desembarco de Normandía


Juan Pujol, fabulador nato, hizo que en la Segunda Guerra Mundial los alemanes miraran a otro lado mientras los aliados desembarcaban en Normandía




www.xlsemanal.com





*Los nazis creyeron que trabajaba para ellos, pero en realidad el catalán Juan Pujol estuvo al servicio del Gobierno británico. Fabulador nato y aventurero hizo que en la Segunda Guerra Mundial los alemanes miraran a otro lado mientras los aliados desembarcaban en Normandía. *
...
El *desembarco de Normandía* fue su principal logro. Pujol se convirtió en la clave del plan Guardaespaldas de la operación Overlord. Su tarea consistiría en hacer creer a los alemanes que los aliados preparaban dos invasiones, una en Noruega y otra en Francia, y que la invasión sur se realizaría a través del paso de Calais. El plan funcionó.









Joan Pujol - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Besarionis (11 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Mas desinformación, la noticia se corresponde con el video
> Esto no se lo cree nadie, dicen que "le cortaron los cinturones del paracaídas para que no fuera capturado con vida"
> 
> *Al piloto ocupante, que fue derribado en la región de Zhytomyr, le cortaron las correas del paracaídas. VIDEO*
> ...



En cuanto veo una "i" en el texto en cirílicos, paso a la siguiente...


----------



## paconan (11 Mar 2022)

esto va para muy largo


----------



## El-Mano (11 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Puso el culo y pagaba la ocupacion alemana !!!.



Y tenian mas colaboracionistas alemanes que miembros de la resistencia, de ahí al interes de francia en sobreestimar a la resistencia francesa en la postguerra, para limpiar su propia imagen.


----------



## dabuti (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Besarionis (11 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Y el ataque aliado en y desde sicilia (frente occidental), que obligó a alemania a ocupar italia desplazando 800.000 efectivos, y mas cosas. En fin que todo cuenta. Sin usa y uk la urss nunca hubiera llegado a berlín. Y sin la urss, ni uk ni usa, ni nadie habría podido pisar el continente europeo ocupado



No, no hubiera llegado a Berlín. Hubiera llegado al Cabo de San Vicente.


----------



## JAGGER (11 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Hala, dos han bastado. Al ignore.



Cagasemen putinesco.


----------



## Evangelion (11 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


>



Bien.


----------



## Treefrog (11 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> CURIOSIDADES.
> 
> La inflación causada por la guerra de Putin (Sánchez dixit) afecta en mayor medida a España que importa gas de Argelia, que a Alemania, que importa gas de Rusia. Los presidentes españoles, desde Zapatero hasta Sánchez, siempre han tenido la "suerte" de contar con eventos de carácter mundial (una crisis financiera, pandemia, guerra) que les ha permitido camuflar y justificar un problema endógeno como si fuera un asunto global.



Es interesante remarcar además, que de Rusia sigue llegando el mismo gas y el mismo petroleo que antes del conflicto en Ucrania.
O sea no hay una gota menos de petróleo o un metro cúbico menos de gas en el mercado que cuando empezó el conflicto militar.

Hoy todos los desgobiernos de occidente, con países quebrados con un nivel de deuda insostenible y una emisión de dinero sin precedentes en la historia, nos quieren hacer creer que el aumento de los precios es por un tema de retirada de la oferta como en la guerra de los 6 días.  Iom Kipppur (1973)


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Es interesante remarcar además, que de Rusia sigue llegando el mismo gas y el mismo petroleo que antes del conflicto en Ucrania.
> O sea no hay una gota menos de petróleo o un metro cúbico menos de gas en el mercado que cuando empezó el conflicto militar.
> 
> Hoy todos los desgobiernos de occidente, con países quebrados con un nivel de deuda insostenible y una emisión de dinero sin precedentes en la historia, nos quieren hacer creer que el aumento de los precios es por un tema de retirada de la oferta como en la guerra de los 6 días.



Misterios del "mercado", ese ente.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## piru (11 Mar 2022)

Qué habría pasado si en lugar de decir "hay que matar más rusos" habría dicho" hay que matar más ucranianos?


----------



## waukegan (11 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Yo en mi disipada juventud germanófila pensaba que había sido muy importante, luego cuando empiezas a hacer números ves que fue una ayuda valiosa pero muchísimo menos importante de lo que se dice y que además llegó tarde cuando los rusos ya habían parado a los alemanes por sí mismos y estaban ganando la guerra. En Occidente desde hace décadas como mantener que la guerra la ganaron los americanos con el desembarco de Normandía es insostenible, se han dedicado a magnificar la ayuda americana. Y cada vez que se desmonta una mentira o exageración, recurren a otra. Primero dicen que los aviones y tanques, luego los comparas con la producción rusa y son una proporción muy pequeña, luego que si los alimentos, que tampoco, y luego se aferran a un clavo ardiendo como las locomotoras o los camiones.
> 
> He escrito muy extensamente en el foro historia de este hilo, te recomiendo que lo consultes.
> 
> ...



Muy interesante el hilo que referencias.

¿Y qué opinas del impacto de las purgas de Stalin en la capacidad militar del ejército rojo?

Espero que se me perdone por el OT


----------



## Fígaro (11 Mar 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Teneis un problema y es que veis todo desde el punto de vista de occidente.
> La opinion publica piensa blabla ( la opinon publica de occidente) las sancione tal ( las de occidente) y asi con todo.
> El mundo es muy grande y occidente cada vez importa menos. Obviamente aqui nos cuesta verlo por estar expuestos a una propaganda extrema, pero Putin y rusia debe tener un vision global por eso hace lo que hace.



Subnormal antiOccidente con nick en inglés número 2.000.000


----------



## Lma0Zedong (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## crocodile (11 Mar 2022)

Putin honra a los caídos en la operación especial.


----------



## Fígaro (11 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> En las semanas previas a la invasión vi varios vídeos de reporteros extranjeros con los soldados ucranianos en el frente de Donbas y la impresión que te llevabas de ellos es que eran gente experimentada, muy cansada de estar todo el día paseando por la trincheras soportando el frío pero dispuesta a combatir.
> 
> La impresión que me dieron siempre los separatistas "prorrusos" es que son gente chunga. Gente que son directamente delincuentes o andan muy cerca. Son matones muy buenos a la hora de aterrorizar a la población civil. Buenos a la hora de pegar una paliza a un alcalde que no sea de su cuerda; de acojonar a algún funcionario enviado por Kiev matándole al perro, o directamente de liquidar a algún activista promaidan que ponga más carteles de la cuenta en la plaza del pueblo. Pero el ser un matón no te convierte en un buen soldado, porque no es lo mismo ahostiar durante dos horas a un tío atado a una silla, que enfrentarte a ese mismo tío por la calles de Donetsk cuando va armado con un Kalashnikov.
> 
> ...



Verían "Malaysia" y se dijeron "Hostias, Iván, de la CIA, pabajo".


----------



## golden graham (11 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Putin honra a los caídos en la operación especial.



Honor a los caidos


----------



## Xan Solo (11 Mar 2022)

Cuelgo la última parte del articulo de Poch. Como siempre, uno de los pocos periodistas a quien seguir. Pido disculpas si lo habéis subido ya, pero con la velocidad que lleva ésto es posible que se me haya pasado.

La solidaridad con Ucrania no consiste en echar más leña en el altar del doble sacrificio imperial de Ucrania, sino en sacar a ese país y a su población del papel de víctima propiciatoria e instrumento en el pulso entre dos imperios. Para eso se necesita una actitud hipocrática, no dañar aún mas con nuestras acciones el estado de la víctima, ni crear las condiciones para un conflicto aún mayor. Es decir: extrema prudencia y negociación. En tiempos de guerra y extrema propaganda, ¿pretenden que hasta el forense marque el paso? 

De El Forense y la víctima


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Aparecen imágenes ruskis de la nueva república


----------



## kronopath (11 Mar 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Honor a los caidos



Mucho honor tampoco si dejas los cadáveres atrás para que sirvan de abono


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Aparecen imágenes ruskis de la nueva república
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 979306



Eso es mucho, tú.


----------



## Dylan Leary (11 Mar 2022)

EEUU y el G-7 revocan el estatus comercial a Rusia y abren la puerta a una guerra de aranceles


Nueva ronda de sanciones estadounidenses contra Rusia. En una rueda de prensa en la Casa Blanca, el presidente de EEUU, Joe Biden, anunció que apoyará la expulsión de Rusia de la lista de Naciones Más Favorecidas (NMF), con las que el país estadounidense comercia sin aranceles especiales. La...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (11 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Y también los catalanes, precisamente un Pujol aunque no creo que sean de la misma rama.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La historia de este personaje es alucinante. Pero de verdad. Merece película serie y lo que se tercie. Indagad sobre él si no conocéis su historia. En serio. Es interesantísima y un descojone. 

Y tuvo una gran importancia histórica. Pero es que además, un morro impresionante. Un jeta fuera de lo común.


----------



## pirivi-parava (11 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Bien.



Creo que sigue en Telegram


----------



## Gotthard (11 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Negacionistas de Putin! Esta no os la esperabais, EH?!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 979259



Burbuja no defrauda.


----------



## Hal8995 (11 Mar 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> La historia de este personaje es alucinante. Pero de verdad. Merece película serie y lo que se tercie. Indagad sobre él si no conocéis su historia. En serio. Es interesantísima y un descojone.
> 
> Y tuvo una gran importancia histórica. Pero es que además, un morro impresionante. Un jeta fuera de lo común.



¿ Y alguien recuerda un coronel creo que de Castellón que fue el verdadero inventor de la radio y que además convenció a los saharauis q fueran protectorado español ?

Alguien tiene un video o documental de eso?


----------



## tomasjos (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Aparecen imágenes ruskis de la nueva república
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 979306



Ese entrante no tiene sentido, lo lógico es una línea recta de norte a sur


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Eso es mucho, tú.



Dinos hasta donde puede ser, Minsky. ¿Qué dicta la RAZÓN?


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Mar 2022)

PROTECTORADOS Y COMISARIADOS.


----------



## Mabuse (11 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Si Putin utiliza armas químicas, la OTAN podría intervenir en Ucrania
> 
> 
> Así lo interpreta el gobierno británico. Esa podría ser la “línea roja” que cambiaría la dinámica de la guerra. Rusia ya las usó profusamente en Siria
> ...



Si cambiamos utiliza por descubre la frase tiene un poco más de sentido.


----------



## tomcat ii (11 Mar 2022)

¿Al final desconectan Rusia de internet o era otra ensoñación del sr. Putín?


----------



## tomasjos (11 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Eso es mucho, tú.



No es mucho, Minsky, de hecho el entrante no tiene sentido


----------



## Gotthard (11 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Espero que la situacion en Rusia se resuelva rapido y con el metodo tradicional de conspiracion palaciega, como cuando liquidaron a Laurenti Beria, se coge entre unos cuantos a Putin se le lleva a una habitacion contigua se le pega un tiro en la cabeza y despues se anuncia que murio en un accidente de aviacion, es lo mejor para todos , especialmente para Rusia, funeral discreto con honores y pasar pagina.



Una cosa era funarse a Beria con Stalin muerto y otra muy distinta es cargarte a Stalin.


----------



## golden graham (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Aparecen imágenes ruskis de la nueva república
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 979306



Como llamaran a lo que le queda a ucrania, nazilandia?


----------



## El Fenomeno (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Aparecen imágenes ruskis de la nueva república
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 979306



Este reparto no tiene ningun sentido estrategico. Si los ucranianos quisiesen recuperar su capital les seria relativamente facil atacar de improviso y dejar a los rusos con el Dnieper a sus espaldas. La frontera o estará en el Dnieper o muy profundamente al Oeste (si entran los bielorrusos es porque la elegida es la segunda opción).


----------



## Mabuse (11 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Qué habría pasado si en lugar de decir "hay que matar más rusos" habría dicho" hay que matar más ucranianos?



Minas, la solución para la guerra y la paz. En guerra matas enemigos y en la paz menos bocas a a alimentar. Las marinas dan los mismos problemas que las terrestres, incluso más, porque se pueden desanclar y aparecer en cualquier parte.


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

Коротко по Украине. 11.03.2022 (livejournal.com)

*Brevemente sobre Ucrania. 11/03/2022*


1. Mariúpol. Batallas urbanas con el avance gradual de nuestras fuerzas hacia las profundidades de la ciudad. El enemigo resiste obstinadamente, aprovechando que nuestras tropas intentan evitar la muerte de civiles, tras los cuales se esconden los nazis. El círculo se estrecha, los llamamientos al desbloqueo de Mariupol se vuelven cada vez más histéricos.

2. Volnovaja. Hoy la ciudad fue tomada. Muy destruido. Para los habitantes hay una verdadera catástrofe humanitaria. Hay muchos trofeos en la ciudad, incluida una gran cantidad de tanques. Continúa el peinado de cuarteles y la captura de aquellos grupos enemigos que no tuvieron tiempo de retirarse a Ugledar.

3. Ugledar - Gran Novoselka. Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF del suroeste y el ejército de la RPD del sureste se acercan gradualmente a Vugledar. También se ha creado una amenaza para Velikaya Novoselka, ocupando la cual es posible desarrollar una ofensiva en dirección a Kurakhovo y Krasnoarmeysk. Al oeste, continuaron los combates en el área de Gulyai-Pole.

4. Izyum. En los distritos del sur de la ciudad y sus alrededores, hay serias batallas. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están tratando de evitar el uso de Izyum como trampolín para un mayor avance de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF hacia Slavyansk y Kramatorsk, así como en dirección a la carretera Donetsk-Pavlograd.

5. Járkov. Sin grandes cambios. Por la noche, el edificio del Instituto Físico y Técnico de Kharkov fue volado en la ciudad, que figuraba como parte integral del programa para crear una bomba nuclear sucia. La evidencia está siendo limpiada. Al este de Kharkov, las tropas de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF están bloqueando gradualmente Chuguev, el enemigo se vio obligado a volar el puente en el sureste de la ciudad.

6. Kiev. La batalla continúa tanto desde el oeste como desde el este de Kiev. El movimiento de columnas mecanizadas indica los persistentes intentos de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF de bloquear completamente Kiev. El enemigo indica una resistencia bastante obstinada. Chernigov, como antes, está bloqueado.

7. Severdonetsk - Lisichansk. Luchando en el área de aglomeración, así como en las afueras de Rubizhne. La popasnaya no se ha tomado por completo y todavía hay peleas.

8. Nikolaev. La ciudad, como antes, está bloqueada por tres lados, y la agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF se encuentra al sur de Krivoy Rog y en las afueras de Nikopol.

9. Odesa. Sin cambios importantes. El Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania está promoviendo la tesis sobre la inminente ofensiva de las tropas rusas del PMR y está preparando los puentes restantes para la explosión.

10. Zaporozhye. La ciudad se está preparando para la defensa, pero el frente está ahora entre Vasilyevka y Kamenskoye sin mucho movimiento. Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF aún no han intentado bloquear Zaporozhye y están más bien concentradas en avanzar hacia el norte hasta la carretera Donetsk-Pavlograd.

En general, las operaciones continúan desarrollándose a pesar de las negociaciones y los corredores humanitarios en algunos lugares. La dirección más prometedora es el sur. Después de la captura de Volnovakha, las Fuerzas Armadas de la RPD pueden aumentar la presión sobre Mariupol, así como aumentar las fuerzas que avanzan hacia Vuhledar.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en Zaporozhye tienen una serie de opciones ofensivas, lo que también crea dificultades adicionales para el enemigo. También vale la pena señalar que en Donbass, la crisis de combustible y lubricantes en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se está agudizando cada vez más. Sus signos se mostraron claramente hoy en Volnovakha. Los lugareños en Artemovsk informan que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ya tienen una cantidad decente de equipo allí que tiene problemas con el reabastecimiento de combustible. En general, la crisis de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Donbas está creciendo.

* * *

Segun Colonel Cassad, este seria el objetivo de la operacion:


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Militares avanzando como parte del grupo DPR y un HMMWV capturado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## Xan Solo (11 Mar 2022)

Hoy, hablando con una mujer trabajadora -55 años-, indignada por Putin, los rusos, los precios de la electricidad y todo.
-Menos mal -me dice- que se van a quedar con todo lo que tienen los rusos en Londres.
-Ya... -le digo yo-.Pero a electricidad ya estaba cara antes... porque hay algo que se llama _beneficios caídos del cielo..._ caídos del cielo para los bancos, claro... Y lo de los oligarcas rusos... Imagínate que Amancio Ortega saca toda su pasta de España y la lleva a Londres, y la gasta en empresas opacas en Islas Virgenes... No me molestaría mucho, como español, que los ingleses le quitasen el dinero. Es más, le estaría bien empleado por llevarse el dinero de aqui para allí. No creo que eso me perjudicase a mí... ni a ti... tampoco creo que a los rusos de verdad les preocupe lo que le pase al dinero de sus superricos. Para ellos, incluso, puede ser mejor que los castiguen, a fin de cuentas, cuantos menos superricos de esos que se llevan el dinero de su país para invertir en equipos de fútbol ingleses, mejor...

La conozco y sé que odia a Ortega, así que el razonamiento le llegó. Se quedó pensando. Hay mucho fallos en matrix...


----------



## coscorron (11 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Qué habría pasado si en lugar de decir "hay que matar más rusos" habría dicho" hay que matar más ucranianos?



o hay que matar mas negros ...??? Matar rusos es racismo bueno ...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Mar 2022)

El Fenomeno dijo:


> Este reparto no tiene ningun sentido estrategico. Si los ucranianos quisiesen recuperar su capital les seria relativamente facil atacar de improviso y dejar a los rusos con el Dnieper a sus espaldas. La frontera o estará en el Dnieper o muy profundamente al Oeste (si entran los bielorrusos es porque la elegida es la segunda opción).



Si no tienes controlada Bielorrusia un ataque sería un suicidio…o bien atacas en dos direcciones la vez. No veo yo eso.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)

estas imágenes de lo de ayer no las había visto ... como corren las ratas turcochinas


----------



## Billy Ray (11 Mar 2022)

¿Quien es este?, dice que es periodista...



_¡NOTICIAS! ¡Mi tercer libro, JEWISH SPACE LASERS, es oficial! Es una inmersión en 200 años de teorías de conspiración sobre la familia de banqueros Rothschild, desde Waterloo hasta armas meteorológicas. También es una mirada a cómo el antisemitismo se ha adaptado a Internet y la raíz de los tropos del dinero judío. _

Parece que se dedica a intentar limpiar el apellido, es curioso. No tendrian necesidad si realmente fueran conspiraciones de frikis disparatadas.


----------



## Josant2022 (11 Mar 2022)

Como llamaran lo que quede de Rusia tras las particiones?

Uralia
Putinia?


----------



## Este forero es retrasado (11 Mar 2022)

¿Tú no estabas hoy en un concierto al aire libre con unas "conejas" pedazo de enano tarado de mierda? xD


----------



## Mabuse (11 Mar 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Hoy, hablando con una mujer trabajadora -55 años-, indignada por Putin, los rusos, los precios de la electricidad y todo.
> -Menos mal -me dice- que se van a quedar con todo lo que tienen los rusos en Londres.
> -Ya... -le digo yo-.Pero a electricidad ya estaba cara antes... porque hay algo que se llama _beneficios caídos del cielo..._ caídos del cielo para los bancos, claro... Y lo de los oligarcas rusos... Imagínate que Amancio Ortega saca toda su pasta de España y la lleva a Londres, y la gasta en empresas opacas en Islas Virgenes... No me molestaría mucho, como español, que los ingleses le quitasen el dinero. Es más, le estaría bien empleado por llevarse el dinero de aqui para allí. No creo que eso me perjudicase a mí... ni a ti... tampoco creo que a los rusos de verdad les preocupe lo que le pase al dinero de sus superricos. Para ellos, incluso, puede ser mejor que los castiguen, a fin de cuentas, cuantos menos superricos de esos que se llevan el dinero de su país para invertir en equipos de fútbol ingleses, mejor...
> 
> La conozco y sé que odia a Ortega, así que el razonamiento le llegó. Se quedó pensando. Hay mucho fallos en matrix...



Mañana pregúntele de donde es el apellido ortega, le dirá sin dudar ni un segundo que ruso.


----------



## crocodile (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Aparecen imágenes ruskis de la nueva república
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 979306



Ojalá pero no lo creo


----------



## Xan Solo (11 Mar 2022)

enlace, porfa...


----------



## palmerita (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Burbujo II (11 Mar 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Como llamaran lo que quede de Rusia tras las particiones?
> 
> Uralia
> Putinia?



Doritogrado.


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Mar 2022)

Sí, es algo que los asesinos y borrachos turcochinos siempre habéis hecho muy bien, “respetar”….


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Dinos hasta donde puede ser, Minsky. ¿Qué dicta la RAZÓN?



Bueno, pues estaba cantado. Ya hemos aguantado bastantes tonterías y relleno vacío de contenido que solo ensucia el hilo. A Siberia. Ciao.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Mitrofán (11 Mar 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Es interesante remarcar además, que de Rusia sigue llegando el mismo gas y el mismo petroleo que antes del conflicto en Ucrania.
> O sea no hay una gota menos de petróleo o un metro cúbico menos de gas en el mercado que cuando empezó el conflicto militar.
> 
> Hoy todos los desgobiernos de occidente, con países quebrados con un nivel de deuda insostenible y una emisión de dinero sin precedentes en la historia, nos quieren hacer creer que el aumento de los precios es por un tema de retirada de la oferta como en* la guerra de los 6 días*.



quizás te estés refiriendo a la guerra del yom kippur


----------



## Fígaro (11 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> estas imágenes de lo de ayer no las había visto ... como corren las ratas turcochinas



Vaya huevazos los de los ucranianos.


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Bueno, pues estaba cantado. Ya hemos aguantado bastantes tonterías y relleno vacío de contenido que solo ensucia el hilo. A Siberia. Ciao.



Dinos, ¿hasta donde se puede invadir y matar? Payaso…


----------



## piru (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Aparecen imágenes ruskis de la nueva república
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 979306




Lo veo y lo subo:

Meridiano 29, una línea perfecta de 400km, fácil de controlar:


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Una cosa era funarse a Beria con Stalin muerto y otra muy distinta es cargarte a Stalin.



A Stalin le enveneno el degenerado de Kruchev, despues quitar de enmedio a Beria y a otros fue mas facil, sobre todo con el inutil de Malenkov de titere


----------



## Dula (11 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Коротко по Украине. 11.03.2022 (livejournal.com)
> 
> *Brevemente sobre Ucrania. 11/03/2022*
> 
> ...



Si fuera solo eso... pero después de eso, irá más territorio de Ucrania, de países aledaños y de países aledaños a los aledaños. Ese hombre está loco.


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> No es mucho, Minsky, de hecho el entrante no tiene sentido



La cuestión es si se quieren quedar o no con Kiev. Yo no lo veo, pero a saber. Por otro lado las declaraciones de hoy de Borrell cambian la situación (lloriquear por no haber sabido acercarse a Rusia). Quien sabe si el aislamiento de Rusia a lo guerra fría dura que se estaba planteando estos días se lo están replanteando. La escasez de combustible a nivel global es el determinante principal de nuestro tiempo. Los encajes de bolillos van a ser complicados. Me estoy oliendo distensiones con Rusia desde occidente. Si es así, quizá vuelvan al acuerdo de neutralidad y poco más (Crimea, innegociable, claro).


----------



## Fígaro (11 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



Debería haber alguien haciendo y regalando eso bichos (drones) o similares a tres turnos los siete días de la semana.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> En las semanas previas a la invasión vi varios vídeos de reporteros extranjeros con los soldados ucranianos en el frente de Donbas y la impresión que te llevabas de ellos es que eran gente experimentada, muy cansada de estar todo el día paseando por la trincheras soportando el frío pero dispuesta a combatir.
> 
> La impresión que me dieron siempre los separatistas "prorrusos" es que son gente chunga. Gente que son directamente delincuentes o andan muy cerca. Son matones muy buenos a la hora de aterrorizar a la población civil. Buenos a la hora de pegar una paliza a un alcalde que no sea de su cuerda; de acojonar a algún funcionario enviado por Kiev matándole al perro, o directamente de liquidar a algún activista promaidan que ponga más carteles de la cuenta en la plaza del pueblo. Pero el ser un matón no te convierte en un buen soldado, porque no es lo mismo ahostiar durante dos horas a un tío atado a una silla, que enfrentarte a ese mismo tío por la calles de Donetsk cuando va armado con un Kalashnikov.
> 
> ...



Era un avion nazi y dentro había un laboratorio de armas biologicas.

Ruso bueno


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Lo veo y lo subo:
> 
> Meridiano 29, una línea perfecta de 400km, fácil de controlar:
> Ver archivo adjunto 979325



lo suyo es que pase por los limites de las regiones actuales

de todos modos LDNR seran independientes o se integraran el Rusia, y la capital deberia ser Jarkov


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

El Fenomeno dijo:


> Este reparto no tiene ningun sentido estrategico. Si los ucranianos quisiesen recuperar su capital les seria relativamente facil atacar de improviso y dejar a los rusos con el Dnieper a sus espaldas. La frontera o estará en el Dnieper o muy profundamente al Oeste (si entran los bielorrusos es porque la elegida es la segunda opción).



Ucrania reducida al trozo noroeste, sin Kiev, ni el sur costero, ni el E industrial, no es nada, un conjunto de campos de cultivo con cuatro pueblos grandes. Quedaría destruida sin posibilidad de levantar cabeza. Más vale que se ofrecieran a Polonia como estado federado.


----------



## El_Suave (11 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Si Putin utiliza armas químicas, la OTAN podría intervenir en Ucrania
> 
> 
> Así lo interpreta el gobierno británico. Esa podría ser la “línea roja” que cambiaría la dinámica de la guerra. Rusia ya las usó profusamente en Siria
> ...



Tonterías, la OTAN no interviene porque no puede, el esperpento en torno a los Mig-29 polacos no muestra otra cosa. Los polacos no se fían un pelo y se los pasan a los alemanes, los alemanes no tienen capacidad de hacer nada y se los pasan a los americanos, los americanos dicen que bueno, que tampoco pueden hacer nada, que igual Rusia se enfada de verdad esta vez y la hemos _cagao_, y al final todos culpan a Borrell.

Las excusas son lo de menos, si la OTAN tuviera capacidad y ganas de intervenir se inventaría todas las necesarias.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (11 Mar 2022)

Rusia acordó proporcionar equipo militar "moderno" a Bielorrusia, dijo la agencia de noticias estatal Belta citando a una portavoz del presidente del país, Alexander Lukashenko, después de su reunión en Moscú con Putin. No dio más detalles sobre la naturaleza exacta de las armas que se proporcionarán.


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Mar 2022)

Más nazi es apoyar a invasores asesinos. Deberías considerarlo cuando te mires al espejo…


----------



## Guanotopía (11 Mar 2022)

Vladi Orlov, baloncestista hispano-ucraniano, ex del COB: «Al presidente de Ucrania le conviene lo que está pasando y la OTAN y Estados Unidos buscaban esto»


El pívot, que jugó brevemente en el Leyma Coruña y en el COB de LEB Oro, afirma que sus familiares están refugiados en sus casas o en el metro de Jarkov, la segunda ciudad de Ucrania, situada en la frontera con Rusia



www.lavozdegalicia.es





*Al presidente de Ucrania le conviene lo que está pasando y la OTAN y Estados Unidos buscaban esto*


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

Dula dijo:


> Si fuera solo eso... pero después de eso, irá más territorio de Ucrania, de países aledaños y de países aledaños a los aledaños. Ese hombre está loco.



no toenes ni idea de lo que hablas, para que iba a querer meterse en un estercolero como los paises del Este de Europa, ademas eso cuesta dinero


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Vaya huevazos los de los ucranianos.



están al ladito, les han esperado para darles la bienvenida con fuegos artificiales


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Hoy, hablando con una mujer trabajadora -55 años-, indignada por Putin, los rusos, los precios de la electricidad y todo.
> -Menos mal -me dice- que se van a quedar con todo lo que tienen los rusos en Londres.
> -Ya... -le digo yo-.Pero a electricidad ya estaba cara antes... porque hay algo que se llama _beneficios caídos del cielo..._ caídos del cielo para los bancos, claro... Y lo de los oligarcas rusos... Imagínate que Amancio Ortega saca toda su pasta de España y la lleva a Londres, y la gasta en empresas opacas en Islas Virgenes... No me molestaría mucho, como español, que los ingleses le quitasen el dinero. Es más, le estaría bien empleado por llevarse el dinero de aqui para allí. No creo que eso me perjudicase a mí... ni a ti... tampoco creo que a los rusos de verdad les preocupe lo que le pase al dinero de sus superricos. Para ellos, incluso, puede ser mejor que los castiguen, a fin de cuentas, cuantos menos superricos de esos que se llevan el dinero de su país para invertir en equipos de fútbol ingleses, mejor...
> 
> La conozco y sé que odia a Ortega, así que el razonamiento le llegó. Se quedó pensando. Hay mucho fallos en matrix...



Eso se llama sembrar sin ni siquiera ahondar el hoyo.


----------



## Fígaro (11 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> están al ladito, les han esperado para darles la bienvenida con fuegos artificiales



Se arriman cual buen torero, sí.

Y espero que se largaran cual Usain Bolt.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Ucrania es el país interpuesto, su opinión importa un bledo a todo el mundo. Lo que hay detrás es una guerra USA-Rusia.



Tu en que mundo vives???
La guerra la ha empezado el loco zar, ha respondido Europa la 1 tarde, pero ha respondido toda Unida, despues USA.

Si no importara iba a estar europa ayudando y metiendo sanciones que le perjudican???


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

palmerita dijo:


>



Zaaaaaascaa!!!


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Rusia acordó proporcionar equipo militar "moderno" a Bielorrusia, dijo la agencia de noticias estatal Belta citando a una portavoz del presidente del país, Alexander Lukashenko, después de su reunión en Moscú con Putin. No dio más detalles sobre la naturaleza exacta de las armas que se proporcionarán.



S500 eso seguro…y alguna otra cosa más como un armata…


----------



## agarcime (11 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


>



A estos les seguía yo 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## El Fenomeno (11 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Ucrania reducida al trozo noroeste, sin Kiev, ni el sur costero, ni el E industrial, no es nada, un conjunto de campos de cultivo con cuatro pueblos grandes. Quedaría destruida sin posibilidad de levantar cabeza. Más vale que se ofrecieran a Polonia como estado federado.



Pues eso, van a dejar nada. Me extrañaria mucho pero que mucho que despues de perder miles de hombres ( ya veremos si decenas de miles) se conformen con Crimea y el Donbass algo que ya tenian de facto ( de iure segun ellos) antes de la invasion. Lo que quieren es quedarse con Kiev, porque es la cuna rusa y la propaganda de tenerla va a ser crucial en el nuevo regimen que van a implantar. Ojala me equivoque pero se ve venir.


----------



## Impresionante (11 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Más nazi es apoyar a invasores asesinos. Deberías considerarlo cuando te mires al espejo…


----------



## Treefrog (11 Mar 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> quizás te estés refiriendo a la guerra del yom kippur



Si , gracias por la correción , me refería la guerra de 1973. Que disparó el boycott petrolero


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

Si pero sera dentro de la Republica Federal de Ucrania, lo suyo es que todas las regiones del Sureste (Novorussia) sean republicas confederadas, con sus propias instutuciones y milicia

Mientras y el centro de Ucrania alrededor de Kiev y Este del Dniepr (Malorussia) sea otra entidad distinta, al estilo de Bosnia y la Republica Sparska


----------



## Hermericus (11 Mar 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> ucrania,



Ucrania significa 'la frontera'


----------



## Oso Polar (11 Mar 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> Los alemanes fueron frenados a las puertas de Moscú, pusieron cerco a Leningrado y ocuparon Stalingrado, que está 1600 km dentro de la frontera de lo que entonces era la Unión Soviética. Entrar hasta la cocina es una expresión. Creo que incluso los historiadores rusos coinciden en que la URSS no estaba preparada para la guerra cuando esta comenzó.
> 
> En cuanto a los programas de lend-lease, son un hecho histórico. Los historiadores discuten hasta qué punto influyó en la guerra. Los propagandistas no tienen término medio: unos lo ningunean, y otros lo juzgan como totalmente decisivo. Yo no sabría valorarlo puesto que no soy especialista en la materia, pero imagino que tuvo influencia, de otro modo, ni Stalin lo hubiera aceptado, ni los aliados se hubieran jugado el tipo llevando material a Murmansk o cruzando un pacífico dominado por los japoneses. Ello no le quita mérito al enorme esfuerzo bélico desplegado por la Unión Soviética ni a sus 20+ millones de muertos. Desde mi punto de vista es un mérito más puesto que fueron capaces de ser pragmáticos y acabaron ganando la guerra
> 
> El "así os va" no se a quienes se refiere. Debe ser que me has ubicado en alguno de los dos bandos. En tal caso, te equivocas.



Del programa de préstamo "Leand-Lease" lo que significo un ayuda real fueron los camiones de carga, de los que la mayoría eran ensamblados en en Canadá, y algunos bienes de capital para mejorar la producción en las fabricas, el armamento era inadecuado, estaba desactualizado o simple mente era chatarra, con la excepción de los P-39 Aircobra. Así también hay que tener en cuenta que casi nada llego a la Unión Soviética entre 1941-1942, fecha en que se libraron las importantes batallas de Moscú y Stalingrado que cambiaron el signo de la guerra, el grueso de la ayuda llego entre mediados de 1943 hasta 1945, cuando el ejercito alemán estaba ya en plena retirada o derrotado.

Es decir, sin la ayuda del programa "Lend and Lease" de los EEUU, la URSS hubiera vencido a la Alemania Nazi de todas formas, tal vez más tarde que pronto, lo que quedo en evidencia al fracasar la Operación Barbarroja en tomar los objetivos previstos.

Para terminar, la Alemania Nazi hasta antes de su derrota en la Batalla de Moscú había avasallado a todos sus oponentes occidentales, incluido el Reino Unido, quienes si deben agradecer la ayuda de los EEUU para poder sobrevivir el bloqueo alemán del Atlántico, ya que su ayuda fue fundamental desde el minuto cero. Por lo que decir que no estaba preparada para contener al enemigo es una tontera, es más Stalin ya había empezado años antes la actualización de todo el material soviético de guerra y la plena industrialización de la URSS, el problema fue otro que ya fue tratado muchas veces en este foro.


----------



## Xan Solo (11 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Eso se llama sembrar sin levantar polvo.





No, no... es vecina... y no me pone nada... pero tiene una hija que debe tener veintipocos, a la que -la verdad- me encantaría explicarle un par de cosas de filosofía y metafísica... y -sobre todo- de anatomía. Aunque sospecho que igual sabe más que yo... 

Es broma, como todo burbujarra tengo siete ingenierías, dos doctorados siete coches de más de 3500cc y una polla de más de 30 centímetros. La chortina fliparía conmigo...


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (11 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> o hay que matar mas negros ...??? Matar rusos es racismo bueno ...



Y qué hace este Rambo de salón en la tele en vez de estar en el frente de Ucrania matando rusos??


----------



## ccartech (11 Mar 2022)

#Russia #Ukraine #UkraineRussia El #DPR capturó una cuarta parte del distrito #Osoaviakhim en #Mariupol , según el MOD ruso. /248


----------



## coscorron (11 Mar 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Y qué hace este Rambo de salón en la tele en vez de estar en el frente de Ucrania matando rusos??



Pues ganarse la vida como el caracaballo con el COVID supongo ...


----------



## ccartech (11 Mar 2022)

#Russia #Ukraine #UkraineRussia En algún lugar de #Maruipol . Los enfrentamientos continúan en la ciudad. La mayor parte de la ciudad todavía está bajo UAF. /302


----------



## ccartech (11 Mar 2022)

Basurin: La tarea principal en Volnovakha ahora es limpiar las minas y capturar al ejército ucraniano restante.


----------



## capitán almeida (11 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Tu en que mundo vives???
> La guerra la ha empezado el loco zar, ha respondido Europa la 1 tarde, pero ha respondido toda Unida, despues USA.
> 
> Si no importara iba a estar europa ayudando y metiendo sanciones que le perjudican???



Como si Europa las metiera motu propio,,,,anda a otro perro con ese hueso follapiratas


----------



## tomasjos (11 Mar 2022)

Ucrania se llamará la república que quede bajo control occidental, capital Lvov. Eso hay que asumirlo. Los ucranianos como tales tienen derecho a su estado. Y dicho estado que lo asuma occidente.


----------



## Xan Solo (11 Mar 2022)

El Fenomeno dijo:


> Pues eso, van a dejar nada. Me extrañaria mucho pero que mucho que despues de perder miles de hombres ( ya veremos si decenas de miles) se conformen con Crimea y el Donbass algo que ya tenian de facto ( de iure segun ellos) antes de la invasion. Lo que quieren es quedarse con Kiev, porque es la cuna rusa y la propaganda de tenerla va a ser crucial en el nuevo regimen que van a implantar. Ojala me equivoque pero se ve venir.



Pues... sería uno de los motivos para prolongar la guerra... ganarse con sangre el derecho de quedarse con Ucrania. El derecho moral sí cuenta, cuando tienes que vendérselo a los tuyos, porque a los demás ya no importa lo que intentes haceres comprender.


----------



## ccartech (11 Mar 2022)

Situación operativa el 11 de marzo cerca de Kiev, Kharkov y Chernigov


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ejército ruso en la región de Kiev, 11 de marzo de 2022
> 
> Las fuerzas especiales rusas y las tropas aerotransportadas entregaron ayuda humanitaria en las cercanías de Vorzel.
> 
> ...



BASURA DE PROPAGANDA

ARRASAN HOSPITALES, EDIFICIOS RESIDENCIALES, A LOS CIVILES EN LOS CORREDORES Y AHORA.... PONES UN COCHE DE MIERDA CON UNA BANDERITA?????

VAYA BASURA


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Como si Europa las metiera motu propio,,,,anda a otro perro con ese hueso follapiratas



Tu si que eres un perro faldero lamebotas de loco zar


----------



## capitán almeida (11 Mar 2022)

Se entera perfectamente, escribe al dictado, paja ojo ajeno....


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Es que la principal interesada en que ocurriera esta guerra era USA. Lo sabemos desde antes de que empezara.



China os va a dar por el culo pero bien, acuerdate de estas palabras que lees.

El interesado en robar un país por la cara saltandose todo el derecho internacional ya saben todos quien es.


----------



## Fauna iberica (11 Mar 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Cuelgo la última parte del articulo de Poch. Como siempre, uno de los pocos periodistas a quien seguir. Pido disculpas si lo habéis subido ya, pero con la velocidad que lleva ésto es posible que se me haya pasado.
> 
> La solidaridad con Ucrania no consiste en echar más leña en el altar del doble sacrificio imperial de Ucrania, sino en sacar a ese país y a su población del papel de víctima propiciatoria e instrumento en el pulso entre dos imperios. Para eso se necesita una actitud hipocrática, no dañar aún mas con nuestras acciones el estado de la víctima, ni crear las condiciones para un conflicto aún mayor. Es decir: extrema prudencia y negociación. En tiempos de guerra y extrema propaganda, ¿pretenden que hasta el forense marque el paso?
> 
> De El Forense y la víctima



Me ha decepcionado, le seguía y me parecia un buen periodista pero en esto se ha posicionado como un rusofobo furibundo.
Habla que esto es una aventura imperial, pero que imperial ni que hostias, que imperio tiene Rusia?, Y cuál es el objetivo en Ucrania, apoderarse de sus recursos?.
En otro artículo dice que atacó a un país libre ,De traca, un país libre ucrania?, un país con una de las peores oligarquías y con un nido de nazis ahí metidos.
Mal, muy mal.


----------



## capitán almeida (11 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Tu si que eres un perro faldero lamebotas de loco zar



Orgullos de eso antes de ser una lame culos de los piratas como eres tú, encima arruinado que vas a estar sirviendo a tales amos, los 20 cm de hoy son tu riuna de mañana zangolotino


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Mar 2022)

¿Se acuerdan ustedes del misterio de la propagación del coronavirus en Rusia? durante 3 meses solo tuvieron 2 casos, pues derraron sus fronteras el 23 de febrero de 2020, de pronto, el número de contagios se disparó de manera exponencial y nunca han conseuido bajarlo. bueno, ahora ya sabemos desde donde llegaba, desde los laboratorios de la muerte de los perros ucranianos.


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

el problema es que Ucrania solo deberia ser Kiev y la region alrededor

mientras el idioma al que se le da el nombre de "ucraniano" es el MOVA, es dialecto de Galitzia que es basicamente una variedad de ruso mal hablado por los gallegos y polacos de Lvov

del mismo modo para "bieloruso" canonico se escogio el ruso que hablaban los lituanos y polacos de Vilnius


----------



## Impresionante (11 Mar 2022)

*El organismo de control de los medios rusos restringe el acceso a Instagram en el país*

MOSCÚ, 11 de marzo. /TASS/. El Servicio Federal Ruso para la Supervisión de las Tecnologías de la Información y las Comunicaciones Masivas decidió restringir el acceso a Instagram en vista de los llamados a la violencia contra los rusos, incluidos los militares, dijo el organismo de control en su sitio web el viernes.

"En virtud del requerimiento de la Oficina del Fiscal General de Rusia, el acceso a las redes sociales de Instagram (propiedad de Meta Platforms, Inc.) estará limitado en el territorio de la Federación Rusa", dijo el regulador.

Los materiales de información que llaman a la violencia contra los ciudadanos rusos, incluidos los militares, se difunden ahora en la red social, señaló el organismo de control.

La Oficina del Fiscal General de Rusia exigió anteriormente reconocer a Meta Platforms Inc. como una organización extremista y prohibir sus operaciones en Rusia. Se enviaron papeles a la Comisión Investigadora para solucionar el tema con la persecución penal.


https://tass.com/society/1420733


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Mar 2022)

La desnazificación va a ser como el 30% de vacunados muertos hace un año, que ya nadie se acuerda, estará debajo de otro montón de mierda enorme de bulos, desinformaciones, tarados mentales, y demás.


----------



## Gotthard (11 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> A Stalin le enveneno el degenerado de Kruchev, despues quitar de enmedio a Beria y a otros fue mas facil, sobre todo con el inutil de Malenkov de titere



Tuvo un derrame cerebral, certificado por la autopsia. Que la muerte en la dacha fue un vodevil, pues si, pero ninguno tenia interes en matar a Stalin que representaba el estatus quo y porque la sucesión no estaba ni mucho menos asegurada y habia varias facciones.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Orgullos de eso antes de ser una lame culos de los piratas como eres tú, encima arruinado que vas a estar sirviendo a tales amos, los 20 cm de hoy son tu riuna de mañana zangolotino



El tiempo lo dirá anormal, yo vivo en Europa, y tu si vives en Europa serás un amargado, por que no son las cosas como quieres, y un apestado.

Por cierto, a mi no me metas en la masa, yo llevo las sanciones con estoicismo, para mi es personal todo lo que esta pasando en Ucrania.
No me verás quejarme como un niñato, es una puta guerra.


----------



## capitán almeida (11 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> La desnazificación va a ser como el 30% de vacunados muertos hace un año, que ya nadie se acuerda, estará debajo de otro montón de mierda enorme de bulos, desinformaciones, tarados mentales, y demás.



Se acordarán la gente del Dombas que vivirá libre de vuestros perros de presa, sólo por eso merecerá la pena tanto esfuerzo.


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> el problema es que Ucrania solo deberia ser Kiev y la region alrededor
> 
> mientras el idioma al que se le da el nombre de "ucraniano" es el MOVA, es dialecto de Galitzia que es basicamente una variedad de ruso mal hablado por los gallegos y polacos de Lvov
> 
> del mismo modo para "bieloruso" canonico se escogio el ruso que hablaban los lituanos y polacos de Vilnius



No tiene sentido la aparición de un idioma si no hay aislamiento geográfico, y Ucrania es una llanura que se continúa al E de su actual frontera sin ninguna ruptura geográfica. El único sitio dentro de las fronteras de la actual Ucrania donde tiene sentido el haberse originado un idioma distinto es en los valles y estribaciones de los Cárpatos, al W. Igual que el aragonés en el Pirineo.


----------



## capitán almeida (11 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> El tiempo lo dirá anormal, yo vivo en Europa, y tu si vives en Europa serás un amargado, por que no son las cosas como quieres, y un apestado.
> 
> Por cierto, a mi no me metas en la masa, yo llevo las sanciones con estoicismo, para mi es personal todo lo que esta pasando en Ucrania.
> No me verás quejarme como un niñato, es una puta guerra.



Pues entonces estoico de los cojones
APAGA LA PUTA CALEFACCION Y CALLA PIRATA


----------



## alfonbass (11 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> no toenes ni idea de lo que hablas, para que iba a querer meterse en un estercolero como los paises del Este de Europa, ademas eso cuesta dinero



A lo mejor el "estercolero" es otro lugar que tienes más cerca....

Aprende a respetar a la gente....


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Pues entonces estoico de los cojones
> APAGA LA PUTA CALEFACCION Y CALLA PIRATA



Eres un mierda, y lo sabes


----------



## El Fenomeno (11 Mar 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Pues... sería uno de los motivos para prolongar la guerra... ganarse con sangre el derecho de quedarse con Ucrania. El derecho moral sí cuenta, cuando tienes que vendérselo a los tuyos, porque a los demás ya no importa lo que intentes haceres comprender.



Claro, si en realidad aunque los rusos ganen en el campo de batalla han perdido la legitimidad. El sueño que tenian era que cayera el gobierno en 2 dias y asi podian decirle al mundo: "¿ Veis? No luchan porque no son una nacion y no son una nacion porque son rusos en negacion". Pero claro los ucranianos le estan echando un par de cojones y se estan ganando su derecho a existir como nacion. Aunque quede reducida a Lvov y sus alrededores.


----------



## Hermericus (11 Mar 2022)

Los rusos ya llegaron a Dnipro


----------



## capitán almeida (11 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Eres un mierda, y lo sabes



y tu una rata traidora y te engañas aparentando no saberlo


----------



## Impresionante (11 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> , yo vivo en Europa


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Se acordarán la gente del Dombas que vivirá libre de vuestros perros de presa, sólo por eso merecerá la pena tanto esfuerzo.



Ya, ya...

"Vuestros" perros de presa, dice.

Esta gente que se cree que habla con enviados directos del Maligno es entrañable.


----------



## capitán almeida (11 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Los rusos ya llegaron a Dnipro



Caldero? Niet, la marmita de Obelix les espera


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Se acuerdan ustedes del misterio de la propagación del coronavirus en Rusia? durante 3 meses solo tuvieron 2 casos, pues derraron sus fronteras el 23 de febrero de 2020, de pronto, el número de contagios se disparó de manera exponencial y nunca han conseuido bajarlo. bueno, ahora ya sabemos desde donde llegaba, desde los laboratorios de la muerte de los perros ucranianos.



eso lo dije en este foro hace 2 años, el virus es parte de la III Guerra mudial y se saco de un laboratorio de un pais exsovietico, probablemente de los 13 que se conocian en Ucrania

cada "mutacion" que aparece es otra suelta de bichos modificados, por eso la vacuna no sirve y llevamos ya no se cuantas olas cuando la gripe del 18 desaparecio despues de la tercera ola al año y medio de empezar

Rusia ha perdido un millon de habitantes por el virus, en general los eslavos tienen mas mortalidad con este virus, esta dirigido contra la demografia de Rusia claramente


----------



## capitán almeida (11 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Ya, ya...
> 
> "Vuestros" perros de presa, dice.
> 
> Esta gente que se cree que habla con enviados directos del Maligno es entrañable.



Más quisiera hablo sólo con lacayinos de mefistófeles


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Mar 2022)

El Fenomeno dijo:


> Claro, si en realidad aunque los rusos ganen en el campo de batalla han perdido la legitimidad. El sueño que tenian era que cayera el gobierno en 2 dias y asi podian decirle al mundo: "¿ Veis? No luchan porque no son una nacion y no son una nacion porque son rusos en negacion". Pero claro los ucranianos le estan echando un par de cojones y se estan ganando su derecho a existir como nacion. Aunque quede reducida a Lvov y sus alrededores.



Ucrania tiene armas de destrucción masiva.


----------



## Zepequenhô (11 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Los rusos ya llegaron a Dnipro



¿Los que están dentro del Kessel son del ejército regular o ukronazis?


----------



## El Promotor (11 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Bueno, pues estaba cantado. *Ya hemos aguantado* bastantes tonterías y relleno vacío de contenido que solo ensucia el hilo. A Siberia. Ciao.




Este putimori comedoritos habla como el Papa, utilizando el plural mayestático.

LOL.






@Scardanelli @Ernesto o lo otro @Burbujo II


----------



## Giles Amaury (11 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> La desnazificación va a ser como el 30% de vacunados muertos hace un año, que ya nadie se acuerda, estará debajo de otro montón de mierda enorme de bulos, desinformaciones, tarados mentales, y demás.



Ahora lo que está pegando fuerte es lo del tema ese de las armas bacteriológicas de EE.UU. Lo de los nazis ya empieza a perder fuelle.


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Más quisiera hablo sólo con lacayinos de mefistófeles



Ok.

Que te revisen las dosis, a ver.


----------



## Oso Polar (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Los T64 ucros estan modernizados a estándard actuales siendo un diseño excelente.
> Yo más bien diría que estamos viviendo el ocaso del tanque como el rey del combate. Cambio de era.



Que hablan, el tanque seguirá en los campos de batalla como rey absoluto, como lo fue la caballería en el pasado, no hay nada que lo reemplace, tal vez lo único que cambie es la dotación humana del mismo, reduciéndose cada día hasta, tal vez, no requerirla en lo absoluto.

Saludos,


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> eso lo dije en este foro hace 2 años, el virus es parte de la III Guerra mudial y se saco de un laboratorio de un pais exsovietico, probablemente de los 13 que se conocian en Ucrania
> 
> cada "mutacion" que aparece es otra suelta de bichos modificados, por eso la vacuna no sirve y llevamos ya no se cuantas olas cuando la gripe del 18 desaparecio despues de la tercera ola al año y medio de empezar
> 
> Rusia ha perdido un millon de habitantes por el virus, en general los eslavos tienen mas mortalidad con este virus, esta dirigido contra la demografia de Rusia claramente



No exactamente, los muertos están en USA…


----------



## capitán almeida (11 Mar 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> ¿Los que están dentro del Kessel son del ejército regular o ukronazis?



En el Dombas hay ucronazis y las mejores unidades de la guardia nacional, envolviéndolos cortan ucrania en dos, espero que no dejen uno vivo, que paguen lo de estos 8 años


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> y tu una rata traidora y te engañas aparentando no saberlo



Tu a parte de retarded, creo que lo de traidor no sabes lo que significa.


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ahora lo que está pegando fuerte es lo del tema ese de las armas bacteriológicas de EE.UU. Lo de los nazis ya empieza a perder fuelle.



Naaaaaada, en un rato están a otra cosa.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Donde esta la gracia retard?


----------



## capitán almeida (11 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Ok.
> 
> Que te revisen las dosis, a ver.



Pásame la de tu amo el cagapañales que le sienta muy bien la medicación por lo visto


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Este putimori comedoritos habla como el Papa, utilizando el plural mayestático.
> 
> LOL.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oso Polar (11 Mar 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Por puntualizar, ambos bandos tienen T-64, no T-62. Los tendrán en reserva supongo, pero yo no he visto ninguno en este conflicto.
> 
> Ucrania tiene un montón de T-64 proporcionalmente supongo que porque se fabricaban allí, en Jarkov, y Rusia más T-72 por lo mismo, pero ambas tienen de ambos.



El problema de esas actualizaciones, que son en concepto buenas, es la corrupción campante que existe en Ucrania desde su independencia. es decir si en sus inventarios tienen "X" números de T-64 modernizados a esa cantidad divídela entre dos para estar más cercano a la realidad.


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Ya, ya...
> 
> "Vuestros" perros de presa, dice.
> 
> Esta gente que se cree que habla con enviados directos del Maligno es entrañable.



Es consecuencia de la esquizofrenia, se ven, escuchan y presumen entes ajenos a la realidad…


----------



## capitán almeida (11 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Tu a parte de retarded, creo que lo de traidor no sabes lo que significa.



La de Blas de Lezo, la Armada Invencible, Gibraltar, la leyenda negra,,,con la que quieras RATA TRAIDORA


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Pásame la de tu amo el cagapañales que le sienta muy bien la medicación por lo visto



Pero si al Putin le quedan tres diarreas para estar gagá. 

Porque Putin debe ser tu amo, claro.

O es amor verdadero lo que sientes.


----------



## capitán almeida (11 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Pero si al Putin le quedan tres diarreas para estar gagá.
> 
> Porque Putin debe ser tu amo, claro.
> 
> O es amor verdadero lo que sientes.



Claro aquí el manumitido eres tú, a la vista está.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Naaaaaada, en un rato están a otra cosa.



1º cocainomano
2º luego nazis
3º ahora laboratorios biologicos
4º Ucrania ataca a bielorusia
5º METE LA GILIPOLLEZ QUE SE TE OCURRA.


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> eso lo dije en este foro hace 2 años, el virus es parte de la III Guerra mudial y se saco de un laboratorio de un pais exsovietico, probablemente de los 13 que se conocian en Ucrania
> 
> cada "mutacion" que aparece es otra suelta de bichos modificados, por eso la vacuna no sirve y llevamos ya no se cuantas olas cuando la gripe del 18 desaparecio despues de la tercera ola al año y medio de empezar
> 
> Rusia ha perdido un millon de habitantes por el virus, en general los eslavos tienen mas mortalidad con este virus, esta dirigido contra la demografia de Rusia claramente



Todo encaja:
Putin: Someone is harvesting Russian bio samples for obscure purposes


----------



## Bimbo (11 Mar 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> ¿Los que están dentro del Kessel son del ejército regular o ukronazis?



Yo creo que los banderistas estan en las ciudades


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No exactamente, los muertos están en USA…



a los anglocabrones maltusianos tambien odian a los americanos pobres de sus paises, que son las principales victimas

drogadictos, enfermos cronicos por falta de atencion sanitaria, diabeticos por culpa de la cocacola y McDonalds....

sin embargo USA puede permitirse que muera gente dado que cada año le roba un par de millones de poblacion a Mexico y otros paises de America Letrina (hace 20 años USA eran 250 millones, ahora 332), mientras Rusia pierde poblacion y cada perdida no se reemplaaza


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> La de Blas de Lezo, la Armada Invencible, Gibraltar, la leyenda negra,,,con la que quieras RATA TRAIDORA



Tendrías que estar en Rusia se te iba a quitar la tonteria que te dejan tener aqui.


----------



## vettonio (11 Mar 2022)

*RT* se hace eco en portada del hispanopiteco de "hay que matar mas rusos" 

Sepan vds que si teníamos asignados uno o dos topoles como mucho, Mode Simón Off, nos han subido los asignados, hasta los dos digitos.


----------



## Mabuse (11 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Basurin: La tarea principal en Volnovakha ahora es limpiar las minas y capturar al ejército ucraniano restante.



Hay que ser muy hijo de puta para minar tu propio país sabiendo lo que sabemos ahora de las minas.


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Claro aquí el manumitido eres tú, a la vista está.



O sea, que lo tuyo es amor verdadero.







Los pezones como pitones, te pone.


----------



## capitán almeida (11 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Tendrías que estar en Rusia se te iba a quitar la tonteria que te dejan tener aqui.



Tenías que estar limpiando mierda anglo te ibas a quitar los aires de grandeza, o a lo mejor ya lo estás haciendo en Benidorm o en Magalux, se te iba a quedar más cara aún de gilipollas de la que tienes


----------



## delhierro (11 Mar 2022)

Al hilo de lo que decia esta tarde, han llegado los de las republicas y sorpresa...el alcalde de meritopol detenido por apoyo a los batallones nazis. Nueva policia , etc... Así los prorusos de la localidad no tendran miedo a represalias y apoyaran abiertamente.

Putin debe clarificar como va a quedar el tema al final, y como va a luchar la guerra economica. Pero bueno llevamos 15 dias, han esperado 30 años para dejar de retroceder, demosle tiempo a ver que hace.


----------



## Zepequenhô (11 Mar 2022)

Esto no se acaba con Putin.

Ni de coña. Hay muchísimo más detrás de Putin, y no solo oligarcas


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

el ucranianismo es una enfermedad mental severa
cualquier estado ucraniano solo es un manicomio a gran escala


----------



## Impresionante (11 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Donde esta la gracia retard?



Ya hay que ser majadero para decir que eres europeo cuando Moscú está en Europa


----------



## capitán almeida (11 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> O sea, que lo tuyo es amor verdadero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mi país sin duda, no como tú que eres una simple hetaira de los anglos, de usar y tirar


----------



## tomasjos (11 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> el problema es que Ucrania solo deberia ser Kiev y la region alrededor
> 
> mientras el idioma al que se le da el nombre de "ucraniano" es el MOVA, es dialecto de Galitzia que es basicamente una variedad de ruso mal hablado por los gallegos y polacos de Lvov
> 
> del mismo modo para "bieloruso" canonico se escogio el ruso que hablaban los lituanos y polacos de Vilnius



Si, pero hay que ser pragmático. Que se llamen como quieran los del oeste. Lo importante es que los límites territoriales creen una Unión Rusa homogénea sin zonas de ocupación. Es la manera de que Occidente no pueda desestabilizar y asumir la realidad de la situación, que es la del final del modelo liberal progresista popularcapitalista - pisitos, supersueldos de CEO, nacioncitas, anos, fetos y fosas que dice PPCC -.


----------



## delhierro (11 Mar 2022)

Posiblemente uno que de más miedito a los que ahora se quejan de el. Putin queria una Rusia capitalista integrada en occidente. Eso ya no va a poder ser.


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

No entiendes plenamente eso que estás diciendo hasta que no entras en una iglesia ortodoxa en la plaza Roja o en San Petersburgo en plena celebración.


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Al hilo de lo que decia esta tarde, han llegado los de las republicas y sorpresa...el alcalde de meritopol detenido por apoyo a los batallones nazis. Nueva policia , etc... Así los prorusos de la localidad no tendran miedo a represalias y apoyaran abiertamente.



evidentemente, la administracion de ocupacion debe ser desmantelada , juzgada y condenada por sus crimenes de los ultimos 8 años


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Tenías que estar limpiando mierda anglo te ibas a quitar los aires de grandeza, o a lo mejor ya lo estás haciendo en Benidorm o en Magalux, se te iba a quedar más cara aún de gilipollas de la que tienes



Tu si que limpias la mierda del loco zar con la lengua. Lameculos de loco zar. Madre mia, y me llamas a mi traidor, chupando polla del que nos ha jodido.


----------



## alfonbass (11 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Si, pero hay que ser pragmático. Que se llamen como quieran los del oeste. Lo importante es que los límites territoriales creen una Unión Rusa homogénea sin zonas de ocupación. Es la manera de que Occidente no pueda desestabilizar y asumir la realidad de la situación, que es la del final del modelo liberal progresista popularcapitalista - pisitos, supersueldos de CEO, nacioncitas, anos, fetos y fosas que dice PPCC -.



Si, mejor todos pobres y esclavos...es lo que usted propone, no?


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> A mi país sin duda, no como tú que eres una simple hetaira de los anglos, de usar y tirar



Eso, y como tienes mucho hamor por Hezpaña....

*A APOYAR A PUTIN, HOYGAN!!*



Un día más en el manicomio.


----------



## @Durruty (11 Mar 2022)

*ACTUALIZADO:



*


----------



## delhierro (11 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> evidentemente, la administracion de ocupacion debe ser desmantelada , juzgada y condenada por sus crimenes de los ultimos 8 años



Exacto, pero deberian tener una dirección preparada para cada ciudad mayor de 100.000 habitantes. No improvisar , en este caso le han dejado el tema a los de las republicas y han actuado bien. Quizas debieran dejar el tema politico en sus manos, y dejar claro que la Resistencia puede ir más alla de las dos republicas.


----------



## tomasjos (11 Mar 2022)

Polonia y Hungría. Esa ucrania debe estar ligada a Centroeuropa


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ya hay que ser majadero para decir que eres europeo cuando Moscú está en Europa



Sabes bien a lo que me refiero, no a la europa geográfica, si no a la que no se militariza, no tiene ejercito, no va de matón por la vida chantajeando a los demás, la que acoge a los refugiados, la que no tiene fronteras........ 
Para que explicarse, si no os llega, o sabeis muy bien como retorcer la verdad. Como todo lo ruso, mentiras.


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Mar 2022)

Menos mal que al gordo fanegas parece que el chino le tiene atado en corto...


----------



## delhierro (11 Mar 2022)

Jaja como los rusos los levanten las sanciones, lo mismo Kim les envia 100.000 voluntarios para ir fogueandose.


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

Lo que se viene llamando salir por peteneras.


----------



## Bartleby (11 Mar 2022)

Curiosamente hoy se han reportado ataques a 40 kilómetros de Polonia


----------



## Kartoffeln (11 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> el ucranianismo es una enfermedad mental severa
> cualquier estado ucraniano solo es un manicomio a gran escala



Un poco tonto sí que eres, y me agobias con esa pedazo firma, 

al ignore por subnormal.


----------



## mazuste (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## tomasjos (11 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si, mejor todos pobres y esclavos...es lo que usted propone, no?



Somos esclavos ahora Alfonbass, y pobres para nada, al contrario, liberándonos de la cultura y modelo occidental actual empezaremos a producir de verdad, no vivir de rentistas del resto del planeta, que es lo peor que se puede ser


----------



## Zepequenhô (11 Mar 2022)

Los que sustituyeron a lo apparatchik.


----------



## Roedr (11 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Tu en que mundo vives???
> La guerra la ha empezado el loco zar, ha respondido Europa la 1 tarde, pero ha respondido toda Unida, despues USA.
> 
> Si no importara iba a estar europa ayudando y metiendo sanciones que le perjudican???



Míralo así. Si Zelensky dice que acepta todas las condiciones rusas tu crees que la guerra acabaría?. A mí me parece que no.


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

@Durruty dijo:


> *ACTUALIZADO:
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 979385
> *



evidentememte no nos van a poner hasta donde ha llegado Rusia en realidad por eso ponen un area difuminada, pero por lo que he podido leer por ahi, el caldero del Donbass esta casi cerrado

solo quedaria "abierta" la ruta desde Slaviansk/Kramatorsk hacia Dniepropetrovsk, donde si intentasen salir serian masacrados al estilo de la "Autopista de Basora" en la Guerra del Golfo


----------



## Zhukov (11 Mar 2022)

El parte de hoy, es un refrito de copia y pega de lo que he escrito hoy en el foro y veo que en otros sitios también publican los resúmenes de Cassad, es lo que hay, no me encuentro bien y tampoco ha pasado gran cosa hoy









Parte de guerra 11/03/2022 – informes varios


Volonovakha, 11 de marzo, un T-64 ucraniano abandonado y marcado con pintura como trofeo frente al T-34 soviético del monumento a la liberación en 1943. La ciudad de 20.000 habitantes ha sido escen…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## tomasjos (11 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> el ucranianismo es una enfermedad mental severa
> cualquier estado ucraniano solo es un manicomio a gran escala



Si, amcxxl, pero es la solución a este asunto menos problemática. Que superen su problema los ucranianos occidentales pero fuera de la unión rusa donde sería un problema. Nada de barbaridades tipo siglo XX, genocidios o traslados de población ni limpieza étnica. No se puede hacer lo mismo que ellos


----------



## Rafl Eg (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Aparecen imágenes ruskis de la nueva república
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 979306



Dejar parte de transnitia? y con esa hendidura en el centro que agranda la "frontera"? Yo creo que lo mejor para los rusos sería que la "frontera" fuera lo más corta posible, por ejemplo trazando una línea mas o menos recta desde chernobyl (o un poco mas al oeste) hasta la parte mas al norte de transnitia


----------



## Roedr (11 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> No jodas. Menos mal que alguien, por fin, tras 4000 posts en este hilo y 178 hilos abiertos lo dice y nos abre los ojos.



Estábamos esperando a que tú lo comentaras antes pero no acababas de parirlo.


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Estábamos esperando a que tú lo comentaras antes pero no acababas de parirlo.



Estamos rifando otro ignore. Hay ya papeletas.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (11 Mar 2022)

Liberal, ya...


----------



## vladimirovich (11 Mar 2022)

La gran cagada de Z fue un imtento del farfollas de Putin para impresionar a Xi, mira ataco por 7 frentes, voy a por todo y me los zumbo en una semana.

Y ahora tenemos a Xi mirando el mapa de Siberia con una sonrisilla diciendole a su secretario que si llama el mindundi de Putin le diga que esta ocupado, en el Kremlin se estan dando de hostias, los militares culpan al FSB estos alos politicos y todos saben que el culpable es Putin.

Y Zelensky sigue sin darles una salida..que tampoco puede porque los usanos estan encantados con la situacion y los ukronazis lo liquidan si se atreve.


----------



## Poseidón (11 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Míralo así. Si Zelensky dice que acepta todas las condiciones rusas tu crees que la guerra acabaría?. A mí me parece que no.



Y porque va a acabar? Despues de derramar sangre rusa en una guerra absurda? Putin seria idiota si no ocupa ucrania en su totalidad y empieza una sana politica de exterminio al mas puro estilo URRS de los años 40.

Los idiotas se creyeron que tenian a europa y EEUU detras y al final los dejaron tirados. COmo hicieron con los polacos y checoslovacos en los años 30.

No aprendemos coño.


----------



## LIRDISM (11 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> eso lo dije en este foro hace 2 años, el virus es parte de la III Guerra mudial y se saco de un laboratorio de un pais exsovietico, probablemente de los 13 que se conocian en Ucrania
> 
> cada "mutacion" que aparece es otra suelta de bichos modificados, por eso la vacuna no sirve y llevamos ya no se cuantas olas cuando la gripe del 18 desaparecio despues de la tercera ola al año y medio de empezar
> 
> Rusia ha perdido un millon de habitantes por el virus, en general los eslavos tienen mas mortalidad con este virus, esta dirigido contra la demografia de Rusia claramente



Nunca ha existido ningún virusvirus, en la falsa pandemia.


----------



## Zhukov (11 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> evidentememte no nos van a poner hasta donde ha llegado Rusia en realidad por eso ponen un area difuminada, pero por lo que he podido leer por ahi, el caldero del Donbass esta casi cerrado
> 
> solo quedaria "abierta" la ruta desde Slaviansk/Kramatorsk hacia Dniepropetrovsk, donde si intentasen salir serian masacrados al estilo de la "Autopista de Basora" en la Guerra del Golfo



Por Zaporozhe no pueden salir ya, porque los rusos ya han cortado a distancia la ruta más directa por carretera y porque del otro lado del Dniéper los rusos ya están cerca de Nikopol y podrán tomar el paso desde la orilla oeste.

Por Dniepropetrovsk aún pueden salir, pero les quedan todavía los pasos más al norte, como Kremenchug y Cherkassy. Me asombra que no estén intentando salir de la bolsa.

Hay una reserva de 50 mil ucranianos en formación en el oeste, pero al parecer no saben qué hacer con ella, han enviado algunas fuerzas al sur para detener el avance desde Nikolayev, por eso los rusos se han desviado al este. Tampoco les veo a los ucranianos de este grupo avanzar al este y tratar de asegurar los puentes del Dniéper, o ir en socorro de Kiev.

Creo que simplemente los ukros están paralizados por la indecisión porque no saben de dónde vendrá el próximo golpe. Los rusos están acumulando fuerzas al oeste de Kiev y no se sabe todavía a dónde irán.


----------



## Peineto (11 Mar 2022)

Cabe recorfar lo que hicieron los croatas con la Kraina habitada por sus hermanos serbios...Donde las dan, las toman, y más cositas que irán saliendo gracias a la inmensa tocada de cojones que le han hecho al oso hibernado. La clase_casta criptopolítica occidental me recuerda a niños maleducados y mimados por mamuchi sueltos y sin bozal en una cristalería de Murano.


----------



## kelden (11 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *La desnazificación* va a ser como el 30% de vacunados muertos hace un año, que ya nadie se acuerda, estará debajo de otro montón de mierda enorme de bulos, desinformaciones, tarados mentales, y demás.



La desnazificación no se hace firmando un documento diplomático. La desnazificación se aprovecha para hacer ahora que hay follón. Mucho me temo que a los del Azov o el Aidar o la Guardia Nacional no los hacen prisioneros. Tu crees que, por ejemplo, de los 1.500-2.000 del Azov que hay en Mariupol lo va a contar alguno? Yo creo que no.


----------



## Dula (11 Mar 2022)

*La ONU acusa a Rusia de usar bombas racimo y niega que Ucrania tenga armas biológicas*
*Moscú convocó este viernes una sesión del Consejo de Seguridad para tratar sus acusaciones a Kiev*








La ONU acusa a Rusia de usar bombas racimo y niega que Ucrania tenga armas biológicas


Moscú convocó este viernes una sesión del Consejo de Seguridad para tratar sus acusaciones a Kiev




www.abc.es




Criminales.


----------



## ccartech (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Monarquía Bananera (11 Mar 2022)

Dula dijo:


> *La ONUSA acusa a Rusia de usar bombas racimo y niega que Ucrania tenga armas biológicas*
> *Moscú convocó este viernes una sesión del Consejo de Seguridad para tratar sus acusaciones a Kiev*
> 
> Criminales.


----------



## kelden (11 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ahora lo que está pegando fuerte es lo del tema ese de las armas bacteriológicas de EE.UU. Lo de los nazis ya empieza a perder fuelle.



Lo de los nazis es cierto. No hay discusión posible ahí. Está mega-hiper-documentado. Además no te debería extrañar. Los yankis no se han cortado nunca a la hora de echar mano de gente de ese pelaje. Mira Franco o Pinochet o Videla o Trujillo.

Armas biológicas. Hace unos meses Putin dijo que habían tomado la determinación de comportarse exactamente igual que los yankis. Eso es lo que hacen. Así que yo no discutiría por eso, da exactamente igual que sea verdad o mentira. A Saddam le dió igual y a Zelensky también le va a dar igual.


----------



## Dula (11 Mar 2022)

Ni para plagiar das la talla, chaval.


----------



## Zepequenhô (11 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> La desnazificación no se hace firmando un documento diplomático. La desnazificación se aprovecha para hacer ahora que hay follón. Mucho me temo que a los del Azov o el Aidar o la Guardia Nacional no los hacen prisioneros. Tu crees que, por ejemplo, de los 1.500-2.000 del Azov que hay en Mariupol lo va a contar alguno? Yo creo que no.



Ni uno va a vivir 

Saben sus nombres y apellidos y lo que han hecho. Sus juicios van a durar los segundos que tarden en decirles las violaciones y torturas por las que los ejecutan.


----------



## ccartech (11 Mar 2022)

¿Por qué las tropas de Ucrania son tan buenas? Bueno, los británicos y los estadounidenses los entrenaron. ¿Dónde están las fuerzas más especiales o las tropas más experimentadas? Hay 5 regimientos, uno en Kharkiv, uno fuera de Izium, dos en Kiev y uno en Mariupol.


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> La desnazificación no se hace firmando un documento diplomático. La desnazificación se aprovecha para hacer ahora que hay follón. Mucho me temo que a los del Azov o el Aidar o la Guardia Nacional no los hacen prisioneros. Tu crees que, por ejemplo, de los 1.500-2.000 del Azov que hay en Mariupol lo va a contar alguno? Yo creo que no.



O sea, lo que decía el otro día.

Que han invadido un país de 40 millones de habitantes, amenazado con armas nucelares a todo occidente y han declarado hostil a todo el hemisferio norte y parte del sur, para matar a los 1.500 nancys del Azov.

Y ahora encima ni nos vamos a enterar.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

Periodico Ruso estatal marcando el camino a los ciudadanos









Победы и поражения третьего Кима: как живет Северная Корея в условиях изоляции от западного мира


В стране не только запускают гиперзвуковые ракеты, но и строят горнолыжные курорты. Хотя общий уровень жизни остается невысоким




www.kp.ru


----------



## Roedr (11 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Estamos rifando otro ignore. Hay ya papeletas.



jajaja


----------



## Giles Amaury (11 Mar 2022)

La virgen, una guerra que cada vez Putin tiene más difícil para ganar y aquí las putinas del foro montándose sus películas sobre como va a ser la repartición del territorio tras la gloriosa victoria rusa. Más bien podrían ir pensando qué va a hacer Putin para no perder lugares como Chechenia.


----------



## Michael_Knight (11 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>



Asesinos cobardes de mierda, espero que de aquí a unos años sean juzgados y condenados en un tribunal internacional.


----------



## ccartech (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (11 Mar 2022)

*This is how brain dead Washington and Europe are. Going to end up selling LNG to Europe which turns out to be Russian LNG sold on open market. Europe pays 10x what they could have bought directly from Russia US makes next to nothing and Russia make multiple higher returns *


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

Los mostradores de las tiendas en Rusia estan mas vacios que en Europa









Несладкая жизнь: Эксперт рассказал, почему из магазинов пропал сахар и когда он вернется на прилавки


Без паники, все это ненадолго [фото]




www.kp.ru


----------



## Peineto (11 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Ucrania se llamará la república que quede bajo control occidental, capital Lvov. Eso hay que asumirlo. Los ucranianos como tales tienen derecho a su estado. Y dicho estado que lo asuma occidente.



Podría denominarse perfectamente..., veamos..., tal vez Ukrescoria.


----------



## Zhukov (11 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>



@Michael_Knight 

Para que lo sepáis los residentes de Kharkov ven que son los propios ucros que disparan contra la ciudad por venganza, Kharkov es rusa y los ukros son ocupantes


----------



## El Promotor (11 Mar 2022)

Traducción:


















@Burbujo II @Scardanelli @Ernesto o lo otro @Azog el Profanador @tomasjos @Casino @txusky_g @FernandoIII @Simo Hayha @Sitezumbanlosoidos @dabuti @kelden @delhierro @Roedr @Dula @ccartech @Guillotin @Guanotopía @eljusticiero @Plasteriano


----------



## NPI (11 Mar 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> No solo en Europa...



PENSAMIENTO ÚNICO = "MUNDO LIBRE"

Repetir conmigo, es por la PAZ, la LIBERTAD y la DEMOCRACIA.

Buenas noches y buena suerte.


----------



## ccartech (11 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Asesinos cobardes de mierda, espero que de aquí a unos años sean juzgados y condenados en un tribunal internacional.



Que podemos decir de las masacres en Irak, Afganistan, Libia, Siria, la ex Yugoslavia y el mar de sangre dejado por todos los HMP de occidente.
No hay demasiadas carceles para todos estos HP por eso vivimos asi.


----------



## Impresionante (11 Mar 2022)

Dula dijo:


> *La ONU acusa a Rusia de usar bombas racimo y niega que Ucrania tenga armas biológicas*
> *Moscú convocó este viernes una sesión del Consejo de Seguridad para tratar sus acusaciones a Kiev*
> 
> 
> ...



A qué no lo vas a ver?

"No, me vacuno, voto al PP y me gusta la tele"

Vale maja


----------



## kelden (11 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> O sea, lo que decía el otro día.
> 
> Que han invadido un país de 40 millones de habitantes, amenazado con armas nucelares a todo occidente y han declarado hostil a todo el hemisferio norte y parte del sur, para matar a los 1.500 nancys del Azov.
> 
> Y ahora encima ni nos vamos a enterar.



1500 allí. Calcula unos 30-40.000. Eso es una parte. Otra parte es impedir infraestructura militar occidental en sus cercanías (aeropuertos, acuartelamientos, etc...etc... Por qué Lituania no y Ucrania si? Mira el mapa y lo entenderás. Bueno ... te lo explico. Desde Ucrania puedes meter un ejército de 500.000 tios en tres columnas (una al norte, otra al centro y otra al sur) en 24 horas. Si tienen que entrar desde Polonia o Hungría los ves venir y les estiras las lineas logísticas 1000 kms. Desde Lituania no pueden meter nada. Es todo muy estrecho.


----------



## dabuti (11 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Asesinos cobardes de mierda, espero que de aquí a unos años sean juzgados y condenados en un tribunal internacional.



Así es. Te doy nombres, apellidos y lugares.

¡Que razón tienes con los nazis ukros!




Listado de niños asesinados en bombardeos realizados por el Ejército ucraniano en Lugansk durante 2014-2015. Crimenes de guerra que jamás salieron en TV

1. Agababyants Svetlana Pavlovna, 11/6/04 - 5/11/2014, Kirovsk
2. Alexandrov Egor Artemovich, 25/8/13 - 24/06/2014, Antratsyt
3. Borodavka Svetlana Sergeevna, 02/06/97 - 20/2/2015, Kirovsk
4. Bugaeva Anna Timofeevna, 12/07/14 - 08/8/2014, Krásnaya Poliana. 
5. Butinets Alexey Vladimirovich, 25/10/97 - 15/8/2014, Lugansk
6. Vivchar Margarita Andreevna, 22/01/01 - 8/8/2014, Lugansk
7. Lyana Radzhovna Vidak, 27/8/07 - 11/11/2014 Antrotsitovsky
8. Garbanev Vladimir Evgenievich, 13/5/14 - 26/8/2014, p. Krásnaya Poliana
9. Glushchenko Denis Maksimovich, 28/7/98 - 21/7/2014, Lugansk
10. Gusak Arina Vasilievna, 4/9/10 - 21/1/2015, Stakhanov.
11. Dukhnenko Vladislava Zakharovna, 13/7/07 - 6/8/2014, Sukhodolsk
12. Evsyukova Marina Vadimovna, 25/7/07 - 25/8/2014, Lugansk
13. Ermilov Ivan Vladimirovich, 1/7/09 - 02/07/2014, Kondrashovka. 
14. Kapustnikov Vladislav Vyacheslavovich, 19/1/97 - 10/7/2014, Chervonopartizansk
15. Knysh Daria Vitalievna, 31/10/11 - 13/8/2014, Lugansk
16. Kulichko Ivan Sergeevich, 8/7/13 - 27/8/2014 dist. Lutuginsky
17. Ledneva Marina Andreevna, 23/6/08 - 7/8/2014, Lugansk
18. Lukashuk Daniil Nikolaevich, 24/7/00 - 07/08/2014, Krasny Luch
19. Orekhov Evgeny Borisovich, 15/9/06 - 20/8/2014, Lugansk
20. Ostapenko Valentin Eduardovich, 28/5/98 - 26/10/2014, Rovenki
21. Danil Alexandrovich, 8/3/97 - 27/8/2014, Novosvetlovka
22. Polyakov Ivan Anatolyevich, 07/10/10 - 31/10/2014, Donetskiy
23. Ponomarenko Yury Romanovich, 08/11/00 - 23/4/2015, Lugansk. 
24. Ponomarev Yury Yuryevich, 14/11/01 - 23/4/2015, Lugansk
25. Postavnoy Vladislav Evgenievich, 20/3/03 - 22/4/2015, Chernukhino. 
26. Sandulyak Daniil Yurievich, 2/3/00 - 6/9/2014, el pueblo de Roskoshnoe.
27. Sidoryuk Kirill Vladimirovich, 29/9/01 - 29/8/2014, Petrovskoye
28. Soroka Alexander Gennadievich, 30/9/99 - 29/11/2014, Rovenki
29. Sorokin Alexander Sergeevich, 19/12/2008 - 22/8/2014, Rovenki
30. Suglobova Valeria Mikhailovna, 20/11/2001 - 18/08/2014, p. de Hriashevatoye
31. Khomutova Anna Viktorovna, 5/10/97 - 24/1/2015, Stakhanov
32. Chudinov Alexander Alexandrovich, 16/10/1997 - 30/07/2014, Lugansk

32 menores de edad asesinados por el "Glorioso ejército ucraniano" entre 2014-15 solo en Lugansk. Dedicado a los de "evacuar civiles es teatro"

Dedicado a los que hoy gritan NO A LA GUERRA pero han estado 8 años callados mientras neonazis ucranianos masacraban civiles en Donbass.


----------



## alfonbass (11 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Somos esclavos ahora Alfonbass, y pobres para nada, al contrario, liberándonos de la cultura y modelo occidental actual empezaremos a producir de verdad, no vivir de rentistas del resto del planeta, que es lo peor que se puede ser



A ver....no existe nada llamado "cultura occidental", son un conjunto de países con diferentes lenguas, costumbres ligeramente distintas y poco más...

Si existe algo que podemos llamar "libre mercado" que es, curiosamente, oye, lo que mejor resultado le está dando a la humanidad en términos de esperanza de vida, calidad de vida, etc. De hecho, un africano, (mira lo que digo) vive ahora mejor en el país más pobre que un africano de hace 50 años, no debería ni de haber debate en ese sentido

Lo que te están metiendo en la cabeza es una lucha de poder, de un tipo que lleva décadas dedicándose a contarle a la gente lo que quieren escuchar, la salida más fácil para cada uno, la promesa de que "todo va a ir bien bajo mi mando" o "yo lucharé contra lo que no te gusta"...

Si solíais ver RT o Sputnik no era difícil darse cuenta de que contaban todo "a medida", la misma noticia de una manera para América latina, distinta para España, diferente para Rusia, etc...se trataba de formar ese caldero de opinión, en temas, muchas veces ajenos a la propia Rusia, por eso es tan efectivo

De esa manera, se ha "enamorado" a la "izquierda española más arcáica", más cercana a la antigua URSS de la misma manera que se ha hecho con la extrema derecha, de hecho, no es raro encontrar mensajes de apoyo a Putin desde ese prisma...

A lo que voy es a que, realmente, qué es producir? estarías satisfecho si un señor te coge y te dice que tienes que ir a currar 12 horas en una mina "por el bien del país"? Imagina que es Sanchez quien te lo dice, aceptarías? y si fuera Abascal? lo harías? o Casado...

Es que eso es lo contrario al libre comercio, que no es otra cosa que eso....que existen cosas injustas? pues claro. Qué de alguna manera un europeo se ha aprovechado de un bajo precio de algo de otro país?, claro...pero....cuando tu vas a comprar, escoges lo que te puedes permitir, haces tus cuentas, miras a ver qué te puedes gastar y qué no para también hacerte ese viaje o comprarte algo que anhelas, sea o no, una necesidad vital

Qué propones teniendo en cuenta eso, y sobre todo, teniendo en cuenta que, a la hora de comprar es imposible establecer normas o reglas, se intentó en la URSS y salió de "aquella manera"...no te das cuenta de que no tiene ningún sentido?

En este conflicto solo se está jugando Putin las cartas, él pensaba que todo iba a ser más sencillo, seguramente al estilo de Crimea en 2014, metes ejércitos, los "ucros" se cagan y se rinden en 24 horas, se negocia con Zelensky, que parece un tipo "moderado" y vioila! Ucrania en la órbita rusa....

La realidad está siendo mucho más tozuda, si gana Rusia, ni España ni occidente va a ganar nada, ni la gente ni nada, pero es que en Rusia ni en Ucrania lo van a hacer....
Que somos espectadores, lo somos, que van a dejar Ucrania hecha un cristo, evidentemente, que esto va a durar años y ahora mismo es imposible saber las consecuencias, dalo por hecho, no dudes ni un segundo sobre eso

Veo muchos con sus "mapitas", y eso me enfada al mismo tiempo que me avergüenza, porque es un ejercicio intelectual fútil, por lo que me da verguenza, pero me enfada, porque de lo que se habla es del futuro de millones de personas, esa gente no son los "nazis" malvados, muchos de ellos tienen sueños, querían buscar un curro chulo, estar con su chica, follar lo que pudieran e incluso discutir....pero...son cosas que no van a hacer.....


----------



## MICROLITO (11 Mar 2022)

que pasa que putin os puteaaa ...JAJAJA NO se podia saber ,.. seguiis siendo comeplatanos anikilanbles.

Esperad que venga nibiro HDP... jajaja VUESTRO FUTURO estabais avisado atontaos.


----------



## quinciri (11 Mar 2022)

> ZHU DE dijo:
> ¿Se acuerdan ustedes del misterio de la propagación del coronavirus en Rusia? durante 3 meses solo tuvieron 2 casos, pues derraron sus fronteras el 23 de febrero de 2020, de pronto, el número de contagios se disparó de manera exponencial y nunca han conseuido bajarlo. bueno, ahora ya sabemos desde donde llegaba, desde los laboratorios de la muerte de los perros ucranianos.



eso lo dije en este foro hace 2 años, el virus es parte de la III Guerra mudial y se saco de un laboratorio de un pais exsovietico, probablemente de los 13 que se conocian en Ucrania

cada "mutacion" que aparece es otra suelta de bichos modificados, por eso la vacuna no sirve y llevamos ya no se cuantas olas cuando la gripe del 18 desaparecio despues de la tercera ola al año y medio de empezar

Rusia ha perdido un millon de habitantes por el virus, en general los eslavos tienen mas mortalidad con este virus, esta dirigido contra la demografia de Rusia claramente





ZHU DE dijo:


> Ucrania tiene armas de destrucción masiva.



Pues ya podría ser. Esperemos que los rusos tengan más datos al respecto.
También los chinos parecen interesados en que EEUU aclare lo de sus biolaboratorios esparcidos por todo el planeta.


----------



## kelden (11 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> La virgen, *una guerra que cada vez Putin tiene más difícil para ganar* y aquí las putinas del foro montándose sus películas sobre como va a ser la repartición del territorio tras la gloriosa victoria rusa. Más bien podrían ir pensando qué va a hacer Putin para no perder lugares como Chechenia.



Tú crees? Yo creo que los que lo tienen jodido de verdad son los ukros. Muy jodido. Yo también animaba a los irakíes, pero a los dos meses la realidad se impuso.


----------



## itaka (11 Mar 2022)

estos mapas luego no tienen nada que ver con la realidad. La verdad es que muchos rusoparlantes están encontra de la invasión de rusia y prefierén que ucrania esté dentro de la UE.

Por ejemplo, es como suponer que los gallegos quieren unirse a portugal porque hablan el mismo idioma prácticamente.

Por otro lado el ejercito ruso está quedando como un ejercito de segunda división. La logística está siendo muy mala, se vé en los videos que circulan de youtube que van sin protección área y son emboscados facilmente.

Además no hay operaciones nocturnas, lo que demuestra que no tienen apenas buen equipamiento, por no hablar de las radios de comunicación que son pateticas (estarán interceptadas por los yanksi)

Si no habría las armas nucleares el ejercito de la OTAN se come al Ruso en un par de semanas.


----------



## quinciri (11 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No exactamente, los muertos están en USA…



No lo pillo ???


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> 1500 allí. Calcula unos 30-40.000. Eso es una parte. Otra parte es impedir infraestructura militar occidental en sus cercanías (aeropuertos, acuartelamientos, etc...etc... Por qué Lituania no y Ucrania si? Mira el mapa y lo entenderás. Bueno ... te lo explico. Desde Ucrania puedes meter un ejército de 500.000 tios en tres columnas (una al norte, otra al centro y otra al sur) en 24 horas. Si tienen que entrar desde Polonia o Hungría los ves venir y les estiras las lineas logísticas 1000 kms. Desde Lituania no pueden meter nada. Es todo muy estrecho.



¿Que meter quién, qué, dónde?

El nacionalista tronado turcomongol que lleva 22 años de SUMO OLIGARCA EN SOLITARIO, es el que está liando todo esto.

22 años dándole vueltas en su cabeza lo mal que lo hizo el "terrror rojo", Catalina la Grande, y blablabla

*QUE ESTÁ CHINADO

CHALADO

TOCADO DEL ALA*

¿Lo ves, o no lo ves?


----------



## El-Mano (11 Mar 2022)

Ruso en España hablando/traduciendo de un noticiario ruso del día 6 (creo que era). Aun no lo he visto, pero quizás os interese. Recordar que podéis usar el x1.5 de YouTube .


----------



## Icibatreuh (11 Mar 2022)

Ya se ha puesto este video?

Los soldados salen corriendo como locos.

El tanque de fondo dispara luego a los atacantes.


----------



## Bimbo (11 Mar 2022)

itaka dijo:


> estos mapas luego no tienen nada que ver con la realidad. La verdad es que muchos rusoparlantes están encontra de la invasión de rusia y prefierén que ucrania esté dentro de la UE.
> 
> Por ejemplo en como suponer que los gallegos quieren unirse a portugal por hablar el mismo idioma prácticamente.
> 
> ...



Jajakaja joder como cala la propaganda en los paletos


----------



## jimmyjump (11 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> A ver....no existe nada llamado "cultura occidental", son un conjunto de países con diferentes lenguas, costumbres ligeramente distintas y poco más...
> 
> Si existe algo que podemos llamar "libre mercado" que es, curiosamente, oye, lo que mejor resultado le está dando a la humanidad en términos de esperanza de vida, calidad de vida, etc. De hecho, un africano, (mira lo que digo) vive ahora mejor en el país más pobre que un africano de hace 50 años, no debería ni de haber debate en ese sentido
> 
> ...



Veo que eres experto en macroeconomía. Hay zonas como la republica democrática del congo que tiene menos PIB per Capita que hace 50 años


----------



## kelden (11 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> A ver....no existe nada llamado "cultura occidental", son un conjunto de países con diferentes lenguas, costumbres ligeramente distintas y poco más...
> 
> *Si existe algo que podemos llamar "libre mercado" *que es, curiosamente, oye, lo que mejor resultado le está dando a la humanidad en términos de esperanza de vida, calidad de vida, etc. De hecho, un africano, (mira lo que digo) vive ahora mejor en el país más pobre que un africano de hace 50 años, no debería ni de haber debate en ese sentido



Existe un estado de ánimo, una construcción mental, que llamamos "capitalismo" y que consiste en que el 1 % de la gente vive de puta madre a costa del otro 99 %. Eso es exactamente lo que existe.


----------



## Bartleby (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## vettonio (11 Mar 2022)

Solo decir que he puesto la casa a 24 grados, una exageración para mí, pero todo sea por la Patri.  

Claro que yo quemo encina de la tierra.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (11 Mar 2022)

_Los rusos que reciban transferencias de dinero de bancos extranjeros solo podrán retirar el efectivo en rublos, dijo el viernes el banco central ruso. La medida intenta hacer frente a las sanciones occidentales. 

El banco dijo que la nueva medida temporal entraría en vigor el sábado._






Para lo que se ha quedado el jilo


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Existe un estado de ánimo, una construcción mental, que llamamos "capitalismo" y que consiste en que el 1 % de la gente vive de puta madre a costa del otro 99 %. Eso es exactamente lo que existe.



Exactamente lo que existe en RUSIA.

*QUE NO TE ENTERAS*


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

Periodico Ruso aconsejando donde poder ir de turismo "con lo que hay ahora" y precios.









Из-за санкций россиянам стало гораздо сложнее путешествовать. Куда теперь могут поехать туристы и что им нужно учесть?


Из-за санкций путешествия за границу превратилась для россиян в настоящий квест. Высокие цены на билеты, трудности со снятием наличных, блокировка банковских карт — это малая часть проблем, с которыми придется иметь дело тем, кто захочет отдохнуть за рубежом. О том, что ждет выездной туризм, — в...




lenta.ru


----------



## Bien boa (11 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Oysya ty, oysya no es una cancion chechena, sino cosaka



Próximamente en la Feria de Abril, a ver quien es el valiente que se le arrima.


----------



## alfonbass (11 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Existe un estado de ánimo, una construcción mental, que llamamos "capitalismo" y que consiste en que el 1 % de la gente vive de puta madre a costa del otro 99 %. Eso es exactamente lo que existe.



A qué te refieres, a la gente que vive a costa de los autónomos?


----------



## kelden (11 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *¿Que meter quién, qué, dónde?*



Quien sea. Para que qué quería la OTAN a Ucrania y Georgia dentro? Para montar monasterios budistas?



> *QUE ESTÁ CHINADO
> 
> CHALADO
> 
> ...



No, no lo veo. Veo que hace lo mismo que hacen los yankis cuando sienten amenazados sus intereses: repartir hostias a dos manos.


----------



## ciruiostar (11 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Así es. A los chinos se les paga por adelantado, y no aceptan rublos, y Rusia no tiene acceso a divisa extranjera. Game over, fácil y rápido.



¿Y en que coño crees que Europa paga el petroleo y el gas' ¿Con arcoiris y caramelos?


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Ya se ha puesto este video?



Mola pero no entiendo esa edición tan chapucera con imágenes que no vienen a cuento.
Parece que la tripulación consigue salir del blindado aunque posteriormente sale ardiendo. No se ve que le pasa al conductor.
Los blindados de atrás se ve como repelen el ataque y aunque otro blindado recibe un impacto parece que ese sin consecuencias.


----------



## Fígaro (11 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Grande Gorbachov y más grande aún Putin, los liquidadores del Leviatán soviético.


----------



## kelden (11 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Exactamente lo que existe en RUSIA.
> 
> *QUE NO TE ENTERAS*



Y quien dice que no? Yo nunca he pensado que los rusos o los chinos nos van a salvar de algo.

En este tema soy agnóstico. Me da igual la ideología o forma de gobierno de los contendientes. Solo miro los intereses geoestratégicos de cada cual.


----------



## Fígaro (11 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Ya se ha puesto este video?
> 
> Los soldados salen corriendo como locos.
> 
> El tanque de fondo dispara luego a los atacantes.



Lo hemos visto pero no está de más otra vez, es hipnótico... cómo corren las ratas rusas, lol.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Patatas bravas (11 Mar 2022)

Ya apenas comentan las putinas están destrozados con el mediocre ejercito ruso. Tantos años de creerse la propaganda rusa


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Quien sea. Para que qué quería la OTAN a Ucrania y Georgia dentro? Para montar monasterios budistas?
> 
> 
> 
> No, no lo veo.* Veo que hace lo mismo que hacen los yankis *cuando sienten amenazados sus intereses: repartir hostias a dos manos.



Hace lo mismo que los yankis, y su capitalismo oligárquico- cortijero es todavía muchísimo peor, muy bien.

Entonces le apoyas, ¿por...?


----------



## lasoziedad (11 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Todo encaja:
> Putin: Someone is harvesting Russian bio samples for obscure purposes



Me suena que alguien comentó esto de las tomas de muestras cuando lo del coronavirus.


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

El ex inspector de armas de las Naciones Unidas en Irak de 1991 a 1998 revela la verdad tóxica sobre los laboratorios de investigación biológica en Ucrania La horrible verdad sobre los laboratorios de investigación biológica en Ucrania.


----------



## MICROLITO (11 Mar 2022)

Vmos aver .. los ruskys estan preparando pepinos de artilleria antes de entrar kivef,

El corredor va a ser de esta maner.. Ukronazis en en kas azoteas de escudo..luego la masmierda dira que no se podia saber.

El despues es que la agenda sigue de VUESTRA NIKILACION,.

Anda que no lo dijimos por estos lares..
ahora de repente el petrolio de jesuslodijo no es tan abiotico como los HDP que lo prometian..
nosigo porque se me sube la tension y esta muy cara.


----------



## Don Pascual (11 Mar 2022)

Las sanciones van a acabar matando a Rusia. Lo han dicho en la Sexta.


----------



## vladimirovich (11 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Ya se ha puesto este video?
> 
> Los soldados salen corriendo como locos.
> 
> El tanque de fondo dispara luego a los atacantes.



El ejercito ruso derrotado por unos pallets de Javelins enviados por DHL...es lo que tiene no haber modificado la doctrina militar desde Kursk 1943.


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Las sanciones van a acabar matando a Rusia. Lo han dicho en la Sexta.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 979469



El chocolate del loro.


----------



## kelden (11 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Hace lo mismo que los yankis, y su capitalismo oligárquico- cortijero es todavía muchísimo peor, muy bien.
> 
> Entonces le apoyas, ¿por...?



En este tema soy agnóstico. Me da igual la ideología o forma de gobierno de los contendientes. Solo miro los intereses geoestratégicos de cada cual. Y para el resto del mundo es infinitamente mejor dos o tres potencias fuertes que una dominante.


----------



## quinciri (11 Mar 2022)

Ya se estan poniendo nerviosos los gUSAnos.  

Pasa que lo de "armas de destrucción masiva", en su boca, ya no sé si suena más a guasa o a puro cinismo, y despues de lo de los "biolabs" all over the world.


----------



## Don Pascual (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## quinciri (11 Mar 2022)

*El (Departamento De) Tesoro ha emitido un comunicado diciendo que ha sancionado a personas y entidades rusas que apoyan el programa de armas de destrucción masiva y misiles balísticos de Corea del Norte.*





Minsky Moment dijo:


> Lo que se viene llamando salir por peteneras.



O echarle mucho morro.


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Los mostradores de las tiendas en Rusia estan mas vacios que en Europa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto es VERY GOOD para Putin. Nada gusta más a los rusos que miseria y dieta líquida de vodka. Jaque mate.


----------



## ccartech (11 Mar 2022)

Como veo que bajaste de un árbol te dejo algo para que leas.









Una polémica munición estrenada en el Golfo


Los proyectiles de uranio empobrecido utilizados por la OTAN en Bosnia en los veranos de 1994 y 1995 y en la guerra de Kosovo durante la primavera de




elpais.com













Malformaciones en bebés: La herencia envenenada de las municiones de uranio empobrecido estadounidenses en Iraq


Investigadores independientes encontraron que, a partir de la invasión de Iraq por el Pentágono en 2...




spanish.almanar.com.lb








Y no hablemos de las masacres que hicieron ademas de esto.
Viste algun tribunal de la decencia Mundial que haya hecho alguna observacion ?
Que le pregunte a Bush y toooooooodos sus secuaces como fue que dejaron que sucediera?
Esta es la libertad y democracia que tanto pregonan y estupidos como los que no me canso de encontrar en el camino defienden y aplauden.

Ahora si queres gritar y llorar podes hacerlo.
Ah por cierto, no son EEUU ni Europeos, son humanos.


----------



## Felio (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Patatas bravas (11 Mar 2022)

Los primeros días las páginas volaban. Estaba lleno de putinas que creían que kiev iba a caer en 48 horas. Ahora están decepcionados


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> A ver....no existe nada llamado "cultura occidental", son un conjunto de países con diferentes lenguas, costumbres ligeramente distintas y poco más...
> 
> Si existe algo que podemos llamar "libre mercado" que es, curiosamente, oye, lo que mejor resultado le está dando a la humanidad en términos de esperanza de vida, calidad de vida, etc. De hecho, un africano, (mira lo que digo) vive ahora mejor en el país más pobre que un africano de hace 50 años, no debería ni de haber debate en ese sentido



Pero si de eso ya se dieron cuenta TODOS LOS COMUNISTAS hace más de 60 años, y empezaron a cambiar hace 45 CON CHINA A LA CABEZA.

Y más después de los desastres del Gran Salto Adelante, que fue una especie de continuación de los delirios genocidas de Stalin.

El problema es que ahora se acaban los recursos, y a ver.


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Las sanciones van a acabar matando a Rusia. Lo han dicho en la Sexta.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 979469



JAJAJAJAJAJA… si te enteras del motivo de los pérdidas te puedes caer de culo…


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

itaka dijo:


> estos mapas luego no tienen nada que ver con la realidad. La verdad es que muchos rusoparlantes están encontra de la invasión de rusia y prefierén que ucrania esté dentro de la UE.
> 
> Por ejemplo, es como suponer que los gallegos quieren unirse a portugal porque hablan el mismo idioma prácticamente.
> 
> ...



Ucrania voto a Yanukovich en 2005 y occidente le dio un golpe de estado

Ucrania voto a Yanukovich en 2010 (despues de pasar por la casa blanca para recibir aprobacion imperial) y occidente dio otro golpe de estado ademas sangriento y montaron una guerra de limpieza etnica en Donbass

la gente que votaba a Yanukovich DOS VECES, no queria OTAN ni UE, es asi de claro y lo dijo no una sino dos veces



los datos de los ucros te los puedes pasar por la polla son mas falsos que las estadisticas de violencia de genero
ni siquiera se sebe cuantos ucros quedan en Las Ruinas, el censo no se hace desde 2001


----------



## JAGGER (11 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Las sanciones van a acabar matando a Rusia. Lo han dicho en la Sexta.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 979469



Y si tuvieras inteligencia comprenderás que por la misma regla Rusia tiene perdidas cientos de miles de veces mayores.


----------



## NS 4 (11 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> La cuestión es si se quieren quedar o no con Kiev. Yo no lo veo, pero a saber. Por otro lado las declaraciones de hoy de Borrell cambian la situación (lloriquear por no haber sabido acercarse a Rusia). Quien sabe si el aislamiento de Rusia a lo guerra fría dura que se estaba planteando estos días se lo están replanteando. La escasez de combustible a nivel global es el determinante principal de nuestro tiempo. Los encajes de bolillos van a ser complicados. Me estoy oliendo distensiones con Rusia desde occidente. Si es así, quizá vuelvan al acuerdo de neutralidad y poco más (Crimea, innegociable, claro).



Yo creo que llegados hasta estos extremos...KIEV, ODESSA Y TRANSNISTRIA SON YA OBJETIVOS CLAROS...Ucrania no tendra puertos desde los que abastecerse de armamento...

Lo contrario me pareceria un error de bulto.

Mas vale una vez colorao...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (11 Mar 2022)

_Los comerciantes de materias primas continúan comerciando con petróleo ruso a pesar de la presión para romper los lazos con Moscú. ** Trafigura, Vitol y Glencore ** han cargado cargas de productos derivados del petróleo en buques cisterna en puertos rusos esta semana | vía @emilygosden #OOTT #Ukraine

Todo lo anterior, por supuesto, está financiado por los bancos comerciales europeos, el tipo de prestamistas que tienen sucursales en las calles principales de muchas ciudades europeas.

_


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> En este tema soy agnóstico. Me da igual la ideología o forma de gobierno de los contendientes. Solo miro los intereses geoestratégicos de cada cual. Y para el resto del mundo es infinitamente mejor dos o tres potencias fuertes que una dominante.



Eso, mejor Rusia que la UE, que es donde resulta que vives.

Grandes planes sin fisuras, siempre.


----------



## quinciri (11 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:
el ucranianismo es una enfermedad mental severa
cualquier estado ucraniano solo es un manicomio a gran escala




Kartoffeln dijo:


> Un poco tonto sí que eres, y me agobias con esa pedazo firma,
> 
> al ignore por subnormal.



Igualmente.


----------



## NoRTH (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Mola pero no entiendo esa edición tan chapucera con imágenes que no vienen a cuento.
> Parece que la tripulación consigue salir del blindado aunque posteriormente sale ardiendo. No se ve que le pasa al conductor.
> Los blindados de atrás se ve como repelen el ataque y aunque otro blindado recibe un impacto parece que ese sin consecuencias.



LES FALTO PONER una toma con un platillo volante lanzando rayos laser

se nota que en twitter hay manga ancha para subir cualquier mierda

en la guerra de Siria se vieron videos de ataques a blindados y no tenian estos cortes de mierda


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

a mi me encantaria vivir en Yalta, si no me fui en 2014 es por mi situacion personal


----------



## xFuckoffx (11 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> A qué te refieres, a la gente que vive a costa de los autónomos?



Se refiera a algo OBVIO, y tú te refieres a que tú mismo eres un PUTO CUÑAO


----------



## Seronoser (11 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _Los comerciantes de materias primas continúan comerciando con petróleo ruso a pesar de la presión para romper los lazos con Moscú. ** Trafigura, Vitol y Glencore ** han cargado cargas de productos derivados del petróleo en buques cisterna en puertos rusos esta semana | vía @emilygosden #OOTT #Ukraine
> 
> Todo lo anterior, por supuesto, está financiado por los bancos comerciales europeos, el tipo de prestamistas que tienen sucursales en las calles principales de muchas ciudades europeas.
> 
> _



A día de hoy, ya casi 12 de marzo, solo hay dos grandes certezas:
- Swift NO se ha cortado en Rusia
- Xavier Colás ha salido por patas de Kiev.


----------



## ccartech (11 Mar 2022)

Escenas infernales de #mikolaiv ( #Nikolaev ) esta noche mientras los bombardeos apuntan a áreas residenciales. #Ukraine #UkraineWar #UkraineRussiaWar


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> a mi me encantaria vivir en Yalta, si no me fui en 2014 o me voy ahora es por mi situacion personal


----------



## Don Pascual (11 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Y si tuvieras inteligencia comprenderás que por la misma regla Rusia tiene perdidas cientos de miles de veces mayores.



Ellos vuelven a la Unión Soviética, no necesitan "fondos buitre" , "instagram" ni netflix. Nosotros si necesitamos gas, petróleo, trigo...

Veremos quién acaba mas jodido, no acaba el año sin que tengamos en la parte mas al este de la UE intifadas por hambre y frio y a la extrema derecha asaltando Parlamentos, posiblemente armados con esas armas OTAN que se regalan por toda Ucrania.

Palomitas.


----------



## kelden (11 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *Eso, mejor Rusia que la UE, que es donde resulta que vives.*
> 
> Grandes planes sin fisuras, siempre.



He dicho yo eso? He dicho que a nosotros nos interesa que haya dos o tres potencias fuertes, no que nos cambiemos de bando.

Si, por ejemplo, existiera la URSS, o un imperio similar, esto no habría pasado y les seguiríamos comprando el gas y el petroleo a precio de hace seis meses. Otra potencia fuerte desincentiva el aventurerismo de ciertos personajillos que no tienen dos dedos de frente. Con la URSS enfrente a los yankis ni se les hubiera pasao por la cabeza toda esta aventurilla otánica hacia el este de los últimos 30 años, todos viviríamos mucho más tranquilos y sabiendo donde se puede tocar los cojones y donde no.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Resumen de hostilidades para el 11 de marzo de 2022 de Vladislav Coal

Brevemente: rechazado el contraataque de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Balakleya, se avanzó hacia Brovary y finalmente Volnovakha fue liberada.

Dirección de Kiev: en el noroeste, la lucha continúa en Bucha, Irpin y en la línea Borodyanka-Vorzel. Continúa el bloqueo de Chernihiv, Pryluky y Mena. Al este de Kiev, cerca de Brovary, se están combatiendo a lo largo de la línea Bogdanovka-Gogol.

Dirección Slobozhansky: continúa el bloqueo de Sumy, Konotop y Akhtyrka. Cerca de Jarkov, los ucranianos intentaron lanzar una contraofensiva desde Chuguev a Balakleya, pero fueron derrotados y tuvieron que volar el puente hacia Chuguev. Los enfrentamientos continúan en el área de Izyum.

El Frente de Luhansk no ha cambiado: la lucha continúa en el área de la aglomeración de Severodonetsk y en el área de Popasna.

El frente de Donetsk, de Volnovakha a Debaltseve: la limpieza se acabó en Volnovakha, el NM de la RPD avanza hacia Vuhledar para alcanzar el flanco de la agrupación UAF en Maryinka. Se reportaron enfrentamientos cerca de Peski.

Dirección Zaporizhia, de Vasilkov a Volnovakha: el enemigo continúa manteniendo la defensa a lo largo de la línea Kamenskoe-Orekhov-Gulyaipole-Velikaya Novoselka. Al este de esta línea, las tropas rusas continúan su ofensiva en dirección a Ugledar y Velikaya Novoselka.

Caldero de Mariupol: no hay información exacta sobre el avance de las tropas rusas en Mariupol. Los combates continúan en las zonas urbanas del noroeste, norte y este de la ciudad.

La dirección Kherson-Nikolaev no ha cambiado: la concentración de tropas continúa alrededor de Mykolaiv, bloqueada desde tres direcciones, y también frente a la carretera Krivoy Rog-Nikopol.


----------



## magufone (11 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> A día de hoy, ya casi 12 de marzo, solo hay dos grandes certezas:
> - Swift NO se ha cortado en Rusia
> - Xavier Colás ha salido por patas de Kiev.



A ver si estaba en la lista™ el infrascrito...


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Ellos vuelven a la Unión Soviética, no necesitan "fondos buitre" , "instagram" ni netflix. Nosotros si necesitamos gas, petróleo, trigo...
> 
> Veremos quién acaba mas jodido, no acaba el año sin que tengamos en la parte mas al este de la UE intifadas por hambre y frio y a la extrema derecha asaltando Parlamentos, posiblemente armados con esas armas OTAN que se regalan por toda Ucrania.
> 
> Palomitas.



En la URSS no necesitaban nada, no, solo piernas para huir… si no te pegaban un tiro por la espalda…


----------



## ccartech (11 Mar 2022)

Planchado de fuerzas rusas a las posiciones del Batallón Azov en Mariupol.


----------



## ccartech (11 Mar 2022)

El avión de reconocimiento estadounidense U-2S llegó a la base aérea turca de Incirlik


----------



## SanRu (11 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Eso, mejor Rusia que la UE, que es donde resulta que vives.
> 
> Grandes planes sin fisuras, siempre.



Ojala la UE fuera una potencie y fuera independiente, pero por desgracia no lo somos, así que mejor tres potencias que una.


----------



## Don Pascual (11 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Pero si de eso ya se dieron cuenta TODOS LOS COMUNISTAS hace más de 60 años, y empezaron a cambiar hace 45 CON CHINA A LA CABEZA.
> 
> Y más después de los desastres del Gran Salto Adelante, que fue una especie de continuación de los delirios genocidas de Stalin.
> 
> El problema es que ahora se acaban los recursos, y a ver.



Sin los "delirios genocidas de Stalin" la esvástica mandaría en Europa y tu serías un esclavo, un respeto, Stalin es un gigante , mientras los lideres actuales de tu querida UE unas mamonas que no tienen huevos a despegar diez migs


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> He dicho yo eso? He dicho que a nosotros nos interesa que haya dos o tres potencias fuertes, no que nos cambiemos de bando.
> 
> Si, por ejemplo, existiera la URSS, esto no habría pasado y les seguiríamos comprando el gas a precio de hace seis meses. Otra potencia fuerte desincentiva el aventurerismo de ciertos personajillos que no tienen dos dedos de frente.



Lo que hay es lo que hay. Ni URSS, ni leches.

Y las locuras del turcomongol, no van a mejorar precisamente la economía de Rusia. Ya estaba hecha una mierda, pues imagínate.

Tampoco va a cambiar nada. Aquí lo único que va a cambiar algo es la escasez de combustible primero, y luego el resto de recursos.

No va a quedar otra que organizarse de otra manera, pero no sé si lo llegaremos a ver.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## ciruiostar (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Gasolinera en Italia
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 977323



Europa solo tiene dos opciones: reclamar su independencia y soberanía o simplemente sucumbir a placer de sus amos anglos.


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Sin los "delirios genocidas de Stalin" la esvástica mandaría en Europa y tu serías un esclavo, un respeto, Stalin es un gigante , mientras los lideres actuales de tu querida UE unas mamonas que no tienen huevos a despegar diez migs



AJAJAJJAJAJA

Venga, coño.

Que ya tenemos canas en los huevos, todos.


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> *Ellos vuelven a la Unión Soviética*, no necesitan "fondos buitre" , "instagram" ni netflix. Nosotros si necesitamos gas, petróleo, trigo...
> 
> Veremos quién acaba mas jodido, no acaba el año sin que tengamos en la parte mas al este de la UE intifadas por hambre y frio y a la extrema derecha asaltando Parlamentos, posiblemente armados con esas armas OTAN que se regalan por toda Ucrania.
> 
> Palomitas.



  

Si es que de verdad, que alguien se crea esto...


----------



## alfonbass (11 Mar 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> Se refiera a algo OBVIO, y tú te refieres a que tú mismo eres un PUTO CUÑAO



Y que no eres capaz de explicar...ok....obvio dice...


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## crocodile (11 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> a mi me encantaria vivir en Yalta, si no me fui en 2014 es por mi situacion personal



Me encanta Yalta y Sochi


----------



## gargamelix (11 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> En la URSS no necesitaban nada, no, solo piernas para huir… si no te pegaban un tiro por la espalda…



Estos dicen que ya está empezando

Rusia levanta un nuevo telón de acero y prohíbe la salida de ingenieros


----------



## alfonbass (11 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Si es que de verdad, que alguien se crea esto...



Se les pone dura la idea de la URSS...eso si, en la habitación, con el PC y los Doritos, que eso no falte....


----------



## kelden (11 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Lo que hay es lo que hay. Ni URSS, ni leches.
> 
> *Y las locuras del turcomongol, no van a mejorar precisamente la economía de Rusia. Ya estaba hecha una mierda, pues imagínate.*



Que todo eso es irrelevante. El turcomongol se ha sentido amenazado y ha soltao la mano. Y no es porque no haya avisao: lleva 20 años avisando. Hasta Borrell a dicho hoy que a lo mejor "nos hemos pasao y no teníamos que no se que con Ucrania y Georgia". 



> *Tampoco va a cambiar nada. Aquí lo único que va a cambiar algo es la escasez de combustible primero, y luego el resto de recursos.
> 
> No va a quedar otra que organizarse de otra manera, pero no sé si lo llegaremos a ver.*



Y si eres adicto a quemar gasofa, no le toques los cojones al que tiene la garrafa. Es de primero de sentido común. Todo lo demás es puta paja.


----------



## El Promotor (11 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> He dicho yo eso? He dicho que a nosotros nos interesa que haya dos o tres potencias fuertes, no que nos cambiemos de bando.
> 
> *Si, por ejemplo, existiera la URSS,* o un imperio similar, esto no habría pasado y les seguiríamos comprando el gas y el petroleo a precio de hace seis meses. Otra potencia fuerte desincentiva el aventurerismo de ciertos personajillos que no tienen dos dedos de frente. Con la URSS enfrente a los yankis ni se les hubiera pasao por la cabeza toda esta aventurilla otánica hacia el este de los últimos 30 años, todos viviríamos mucho más tranquilos y sabiendo donde se puede tocar los cojones y donde no.




Y llegamos al núcleo de la argumentación de una parte de los putimoris comedoritos. Nostalgia de la dictadura soviética.

Una constante entre los camaradas iupodemitas del foro.






@keylargof @Ernesto o lo otro @Burbujo II @Scardanelli @Fígaro


----------



## SanRu (11 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>




China puede importar una cosa y exporta la otra. Trato perfecto.


----------



## JAGGER (11 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Ellos vuelven a la Unión Soviética, no necesitan "fondos buitre" , "instagram" ni netflix. Nosotros si necesitamos gas, petróleo, trigo...
> 
> Veremos quién acaba mas jodido, no acaba el año sin que tengamos en la parte mas al este de la UE intifadas por hambre y frio y a la extrema derecha asaltando Parlamentos, posiblemente armados con esas armas OTAN que se regalan por toda Ucrania.
> 
> Palomitas.



Sí, jajajaja. Justamente lo que buscaba Rasputin, la Unión Soviética.
Eres tonto o qué.


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



el coronavirus, la gripe aviar, la peste porcina y toda esa puta mierda de epidemias que cada poco llevan saliendo desde la puta gripe A han salido de alli


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Que todo eso es irrelevante. El turcomongol se ha sentido amenazado y ha soltao la mano. Y no es porque no haya avisao: lleva 20 años avisando. Hasta Borrell a dicho hoy que a lo mejor "nos hemos pasao y no teníamos que no se que con Ucrania y Georgia".
> 
> 
> 
> Y si eres adicto a quemar gasofa, no le toques los cojones al que tiene la garrafa. Es de primero de sentido común. Todo lo demás es puta paja.



Adicto no, es la base del sistema económico.

Sin combustible barato, no hay fiesta.


----------



## Fmercury1980 (11 Mar 2022)

*Me imagino que sabréis que Néstor Majnó, el célebre líder anarquista, era de **Guliai Pole**, donde hoy se sitúa el frente de Zaporiyia.*


----------



## kelden (11 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Y llegamos al núcleo de la argumentación de una parte de los putimoris comedoritos. Nostalgia de la dictadura soviética.
> 
> Una constante entre los camaradas iupodemitas del foro.
> 
> ...



Tu vete a buscar los contratos de Ayuso, tontolaba ....   En que facción mafiosa estabas tu? Has sobrevivido al holocausto?


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Rusia exportando materias primas e importando tecnología a/de China es absolutamente viable.


----------



## kelden (11 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Adicto no, es la base del sistema económico.
> 
> Sin combustible barato, no hay fiesta.



Pues venga .... ahora a tocar los cojones a los venezolanos e iraníes ... y luego a los saudíes ...


----------



## Rafl Eg (11 Mar 2022)

Con todo el follón que hay liado en ucrania, y todos los movimientos de población que ha habido de un lado para otro, delimitar basándose en quién habla ruso o ukrano no tiene mucho sentido (aparte que ruso hablan casi todos los ucranianos).

Pero es que no parece que vaya por ahí la cosa, ni siquiera parece claro que vaya a haber delimitación (frontera) alguna. Lo que impera son otras prioridades, y hay una guerra que está costando muchos esfuerzos como para andarse ahora con medias tintas.

En todo caso, si fuera así, vería más lógico que delimitaran la supuesta "frontera", acortándola lo más posible, como en la línea aquí




Cuanto mas se prolongue el conflicto, mas probabilidades de que la línea se vaya situando mas al oeste


----------



## Don Pascual (11 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Se les pone dura la idea de la URSS...eso si, en la habitación, con el PC y los Doritos, que eso no falte....



Al Burbujo le aguanto la tontería OTANICA porque le tengo cariño de troleos recientes, a ti te mando al ignore directo por gilipollas.


----------



## kelden (11 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Rusia exportando materias primas e importando tecnología a/de China es absolutamente viable.



Es que es la alianza perfecta. Yo tengo el garrote y las materias primas, tu tienes industria y tecnología. Esa o Rusia dentro de la UE. En realidad lo ideal sería una asociación económica Asia-Europa. Los que no pintan nada en esta historia son los yankis.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Mar 2022)

jojojojo


----------



## Decimus (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (11 Mar 2022)

Prensa rusa: Putin está tomando medidas enérgicas contra la agencia FSB (inteligencia rusa) por haber planeado de forma desastrosa la invasión inicial (burbuja.info)


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Estos dicen que ya está empezando
> 
> Rusia levanta un nuevo telón de acero y prohíbe la salida de ingenieros



evidentemente, lo que lleva haciendo occidente las ultimas decadas es robarle la poblacion a otros paises para cubrir sus propias carencias demograficas (despues de machacar a su propia poblacion), empezando por la mano de obra cualificada y asi se ahorra en educacion

es toda la misma mierda colonialista-neolibreal de siempre: robar y robar


----------



## Evangelion (11 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Rusia exportando materias primas e importando tecnología a/de China es absolutamente viable.



Y claro China tocando los Eggs a sus mejores y más ricos clientes: Occidente... a ver si fuera verdad y deslocalizan ya toda la mierda que fabrican en China.


----------



## Guanotopía (11 Mar 2022)

EU leaders' decision on Ukraine's Eurointegration is not what we expect - Zelensky - Kyiv Post - Ukraine's Global Voice


The decision of EU leaders on Ukraine's European integration, made at a meeting in Versailles on Thursday… - Mar. 11, 2022. By Interfax-Ukraine




www.kyivpost.com





Este tío es el presidente del país de la piruleta, verás cuando se entere que los USA no son sus amigos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Mar 2022)

jajajajajaja

fumanchu va aplicarle el manual que aplica a las naciones en las que extrae recursos; endeudarlas y despues quedarse con las infraestructuras y las minas, Donde has visto tu el salto tecnologico de las naciones que satrapiza el pcch? No te creeras en serio que fumanchu se pone a abrevar codo con codo en los retretes del khan con vosotros ajajjaa



Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Rusia exportando materias primas e importando tecnología a/de China es absolutamente viable.


----------



## amcxxl (11 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Prensa rusa: Putin está tomando medidas enérgicas contra la agencia FSB (inteligencia rusa) por haber planeado de forma desastrosa la invasión inicial (burbuja.info)



vaya estupideces hay que leer, ni siquiera saben para que sirve cada agencia rusa

las operaciones militares las planifican los militares y de momento va todo segun lo planeado


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _Los comerciantes de materias primas continúan comerciando con petróleo ruso a pesar de la presión para romper los lazos con Moscú. ** Trafigura, Vitol y Glencore ** han cargado cargas de productos derivados del petróleo en buques cisterna en puertos rusos esta semana | vía @emilygosden #OOTT #Ukraine
> 
> Todo lo anterior, por supuesto, está financiado por los bancos comerciales europeos, el tipo de prestamistas que tienen sucursales en las calles principales de muchas ciudades europeas.
> 
> _



En Europa hace tiempo que no somos capaces de identificar dónde están nuestros verdaderos enemigos.


----------



## Roedr (11 Mar 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 979508



no es que esté de acuerdo, pero muy buena


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Rusia exportando materias primas e importando tecnología a/de China es absolutamente viable.





paconan dijo:


> *China se niega a suministrar repuestos de aviones a aerolíneas rusas*
> 
> Esto fue anunciado en el foro MRO Rusia y CIS 2022 por Valery Kudinov, jefe del departamento de aeronavegabilidad de los aviones Rosaviatsiya, informa RBC . Ahora Rusia buscará suministros de piezas de aviones en otros países, incluidos Turquía e India. Las sanciones de la UE amenazan a las aerolíneas rusas con la pérdida de casi el 55% de la flota.
> 
> ...


----------



## fulcrum29smt (11 Mar 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> De todas formas es acojonante como quedan los tanques ex-sovieticos en general. En ambos bandos, o en la guerra de Irak por ejemplo.
> 
> En las fotos que hemos visto de M1 americanos o Merkavas destruidos el tanque permanece más o menos entero, pero los tanques soviéticos en muchos casos se ven literalmente desintegrados.



Almacenar munición en la torre en el cargador automático tiene sus riesgo y sus ventajas.

Pero los destrozos y restos que se ven en esos vídeos o fotos no los causan los ATGM, sino los bombardeos de cohetes Grad, Tornado, etc...


----------



## NPI (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Promotor (11 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Tu vete a buscar los contratos de Ayuso, tontolaba ....   En que facción mafiosa estabas tu? Has sobrevivido al holocausto?




Con Stalin no pasaban estas cosas ...







Bueno, si. Que se lo pregunten a los ucranianos.

Masacrados por los soviéticos y, de propina, por sus primos hermanos nazis.

Y en el tiempo presente por su versión low cost: Putin.






@Burbujo II @Fígaro @Azog el Profanador @Erio-Eleuterio @delhierro @Ernesto o lo otro @Scardanelli @Casino @FernandoIII @Gonzalor @Guanotopía @Viernes_Negro4 @El Ariki Mau @Teuro @HDR @IsabelloMendaz @_Mickey_Mouse_ @keylargof


----------



## Gonzalor (11 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Prensa rusa: Putin está tomando medidas enérgicas contra la agencia FSB (inteligencia rusa) por haber planeado de forma desastrosa la invasión inicial (burbuja.info)



¿Los va a mandar a Siberia?


----------



## Tails (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (11 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> jojojojo



Si claro ... la Guerra de la Independencia hace imposible la actual alianza Francia-España.   Más que se ha geuerreao en Europa no se ha guerreao en ninguna parte y miranos ahora: UE.


----------



## lukashenko (11 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> el ucranianismo es una enfermedad mental severa
> cualquier estado ucraniano solo es un manicomio a gran escala


----------



## stuka (11 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> En Europa hace tiempo que no somos capaces de identificar dónde están nuestros verdaderos enemigos.




Es cierto, los borregos NO son capaces de identificar al enemigo EXTERIOR. Pero es muy fáci señalar al VERDADERO enemigo: es el enemigo traidor y Judas interior. Están muyyyy...localizados.


----------



## kelden (11 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Los va a mandar a Siberia?



Aquí exactamente:

El pueblo más frío de la Tierra se llama Oymyakon, está en Siberia, y llegó a los -71.2 grados


----------



## Roedr (11 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Los va a mandar a Siberia?



De paracaidistas a Kiev.


----------



## Viricida (11 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> vaya estupideces hay que leer, ni siquiera saben para que sirve cada agencia rusa
> 
> las operaciones militares las planifican los militares y de momento va todo segun lo planeado



Se han quedado con el antiguo NKVD que tenia tropas para varios asuntos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Aquí exactamente:
> 
> El pueblo más frío de la Tierra se llama Oymyakon, está en Siberia, y llegó a los -71.2 grados



Hay sitios peores que ese. Ahí por lo menos hay casas. Y más al norte.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Mar 2022)

Kiev, se recomienda a los habitantes de Fastiv y Vasilkov que piensen en marchar, los ataques se van a dirigir hacia allá.





Mariúpol, se calcula que se tardará en tomar una semana, al parecer los ukras están divididos en 3 bolsas.




El frente centro sur como se observa va avanzado.




Nikolayev esperando un gran ataque.

Voznechech, no me queda claro si ha sido recuperada por los ukras o se libran combates a las afueras.

Y avance por el centro de esa zona hacia krivoi Rog




Hoy más tarde, no tengo ganas de volver a ver el video y tratar de entender todo, espero que quede algo claro como está el asunto.

Voy a ver redes y poner algo más.

Y a esto me refería esta tarde, los rusos tendrán un gran problema si no consiguen tomar algún puente intacto entre Zaporiya y Kiev, son 500km.
El Ataque es posible que venga a Zaporiya desde la zona Krivi Rog.

Otra ciudad que será muy importante en un futuro será Uman ya que en línea recta se dirige la carretera hacia Odessa.


----------



## Viricida (11 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Estas interpretaciones sólo son wishful thinking occidental, o en castizo: las ganas.


----------



## loquesubebaja (11 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Con todo el follón que hay liado en ucrania, y todos los movimientos de población que ha habido de un lado para otro, delimitar basándose en quién habla ruso o ukrano no tiene mucho sentido (aparte que ruso hablan casi todos los ucranianos).
> 
> Pero es que no parece que vaya por ahí la cosa, ni siquiera parece claro que vaya a haber delimitación (frontera) alguna. Lo que impera son otras prioridades, y hay una guerra que está costando muchos esfuerzos como para andarse ahora con medias tintas.
> 
> ...



O 
Lo que demuestra esta guerra es que la Ucrania rusa o sovietica si alguna vez fue ya ha desaparecido. Este ha sido la creencia más errónea de Putin. El que tenga ojos que vea. Putin is dead.


----------



## Roedr (11 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Kiev, se recomienda a los habitantes de Fastiv y Vasilkov que piensen en marchar, los ataques se van a dirigir hacia allá.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 979490
> 
> ...



Yo me lío con tanta flecha, ¿quién va a ganar?


----------



## Mabuse (11 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> El avión de reconocimiento estadounidense U-2S llegó a la base aérea turca de Incirlik



Tiene su aquel que le llamen avión de reconocimiento, como el reconocimiento de voz, o el facial. El facial del rostro que tienen y la facilidad con la que se sacan eufemismos de la manga.


----------



## ccartech (11 Mar 2022)

En Kharkiv, hay una batalla con el uso de artillería.


----------



## Remequilox (11 Mar 2022)

El Fenomeno dijo:


> Este reparto no tiene ningun sentido estrategico. Si los ucranianos quisiesen recuperar su capital les seria relativamente facil atacar de improviso y dejar a los rusos con el Dnieper a sus espaldas. La frontera o estará en el Dnieper o muy profundamente al Oeste (si entran los bielorrusos es porque la elegida es la segunda opción).



República de Galitzia-Volinia
Acuerdo de neutralidad estricta, estilo Austria, y dejarles solo ejercito para desfiles y actos protocolarios.
Sería aceptable que la Otan, sin inmiscuirse físicamente lo más mínimo, fuese la "potencia protectora o garante".
Por supuesto, acuerdo de extradicción con Ucrania (la nueva), Rusia y Belarus, incluido la posibilidad de operación transfronteriza por las fuerzas de seguridad, "en caliente", por temas de "terrorismo".

Un estatus similar a Moldavia, pero más tutelado. (Por supuesto, sin UE ni €uro)

La clave de este mapa no es que Rusia se queda la mayor parte de Ucrania, sino que una Ucrania bastante disminuida, expulsa sus provincias occidentales (las identificadas no con rigurosidad como "nazis"), logrando así la "des-nazificación" "territorial" de Ucrania.
Nova-Ucrania podría ser una confederación de repúblicas, sin poder centralizado fuerte.

Esta nueva forma "confederal" de Ucrania podría dar salida razonable y digna a los engendros "independientes" de las Repúblicas de Donetsk y Lugansk. Y según el caso, incluso resolver el equívoco estatus de Transnistria.


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo me lío con tanta flecha, ¿quién va a ganar?



Los buenos.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (11 Mar 2022)

loquesubebaja dijo:


> O
> Lo que demuestra esta guerra es que la Ucrania rusa o sovietica si alguna vez fue ya ha desaparecido. Este ha sido la creencia más errónea de Putin. El que tenga ojos que vea. Putin is dead.





Si me dieran un euro cada vez que leo a un tonto decir que Putin está acabado, muerto, etc, y que el ejercito ruso no vale nada, etc, pues sería millonario.

Mira majete, en Abril, Ucrania ya no existe, y Alemania aplaudiendo.


----------



## Roedr (11 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> En Kharkiv, hay una batalla con el *uso de artillería.*



Sin artillería no habría batalla con rusos de por medio.


----------



## Gotthard (11 Mar 2022)

Es un gran video, el primero que da muestra algo de combate real en el que no estan disparando a vehiculos en parado, pero para que la cosa parezca mas importante no se han cortado en intercalar de forma cutre fotos de vehiculos destruidos que no tienen que ver y de algo explotando en un descampado que no corresponden a esta escaramuza que se desarrolla en una autopista.

Primero le endiñan a un T72, *una loseta de blindaje reactivo explota y el misil se va a hacer gargaras*, por el tamaño bien puede ser un javelin.







Tras el impacto se ve que salen dos hombres del tanque, lo que es señal clara de que el blindaje no se ha afectado y que sigue avanzando (quiza con el conductor al que no se le ve salir) mientras los soldados de todos los BTR salen pitando a tomar posiciones defensivas, mientras el grueso del convoy que va por detras se detiene. Los conductores de los BTR los llevan al talud que forma la carretera con el sembrado que queda a la izquierda mientras dos T72 maniobran para ponerse en dirección del ataque.




Aqui aprecen el comandante y el artillero saliendo por patas. Cada uno tiene su escotilla individual por lo que salen a la vez.





El T72 que se ha llevado el zurriagazo sigue avanzando, no hay signos de que le hayan penetrado el blindaje o jodido las cadenas. Es posible que el conductor este dentro conmocionado (una loseta de esas no dejan de ser un par de kilos de explosivo). Se ve que tiene todo en su sitio.




Finalmente se incendia uno de los barriles de 55 galones de combustible auxiliar que este modelo lleva en la parte de atras. Por el poco fuego y viendo como se apaga en segundos debia de ir ya practicamente vacio. El BTR despues de pegar varios volantazos, se pone a seguir al tanque, posiblemente hayan podido comunicarse (conjeturo, igual es casualidad).




Y aqui llega la parte mas interesante porque no se ha visto en todo este conflicto, una respuesta rusa a una emboscada, se ve a dos T72 los tanques rusos respondiendo con lo que parecen ser obuses HE de 125 mm. No se ve en el video, pero tambien deben estar cosiendoles a balazos con las ametralladoras del 12,7 que llevan en la torre.







Dudo que hayan sobrevivido, por lo que se ve estaban emboscados tras arboles, eso no protege de un obus de tanque, y menos de uno con la mala leche que tiene el 125HE sovietico, con 4 kilos de TNT y abundante metralla.




Para hacerse una idea del poder de los obuses de un tanque moderno, en la 2GM un calibre de 88mm se consideraba grande. Estos llevan 125 mm.


----------



## elena francis (11 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Bastante tienen con hacerles llegar a sus soldados-niño agua, comida y propaganda de la barata.
> 
> No parece que estén para muchos más trotes.
> 
> ...



No se puede esperar mucho de unos militares corruptos. Bueno sí, se puede esperar que pierdan la guerra....


----------



## kelden (11 Mar 2022)

Burbujo, es más que probable que en pocos años veamos algo parecido a la UE, pero en Asia. China, Rusia, India, Indonesia, Pakistán ..... (si, son malos vecinos, pero históricamente no peores que franceses y alemanes o franceses y españoles y míranos ahora). Cuando ese día llegue, y llegará porque están todos hasta los cojones de occidente, se acabó.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Según el ministerio de defensa de la Federación Rusa, Ucrania perdió 15466 soldados entre muertos o desaparecidos. 860 fueron hechos prisioneras.

Se alcanzaron un total de 3346 objetivos, de los cuales:

▪ 94 puntos de control y nodos de comunicación
▪ 235 estaciones de radar y defensa aérea
▪ 345 tanques
▪ 722 vehículos blindados
▪ 1170 unidades de equipos y vehículos especiales
▪ 114 unidades MLRS
▪ 412 artillería de campaña y cañones de mortero
▪ 133 aviones y helicópteros
▪ 121 drones


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Mar 2022)

*Los estados bálticos decidieron cancelar la marcha de los legionarios de las SS en el contexto de la desnazificación de Ucrania.

La marcha anual en memoria de la Legión SS de Letonia en Riga no tendrá lugar este año. Su inconveniencia fue declarada por la ministra del Interior del país, Maria Golubeva. *

El motivo oficial de la cancelación de la procesión fue la falta de voluntad de las autoridades letonas para escuchar una vez más los reproches de Rusia. Sin embargo, lo más probable es que la verdadera razón esté en los acontecimientos de Ucrania, donde desde hace dos semanas se lleva a cabo una operación para desnazificar el país. Tal ejemplo a la mano tuvo un efecto aleccionador en los exaltados de los países bálticos.

La marcha de conmemoración de la Legión SS de Letonia se lleva a cabo todos los años el 16 de marzo. Sus participantes recuerdan la "hazaña" de los nazis y colaboradores, que en 1944 se involucraron en una batalla con el Ejército Rojo cerca de la ciudad de Ostrov en el territorio de la actual región de Pskov de la Federación Rusa.

La legión SS de Letonia también se distinguió por su extrema crueldad hacia los judíos locales, destruyendo a más de 70 mil representantes de esta nación.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Es un gran video, el primero que da muestra algo de combate real en el que no estan disparando a vehiculos en parado, pero para que la cosa parezca mas importante no se han cortado en intercalar de forma cutre fotos de vehiculos destruidos que no tienen que ver y de algo explotando en un descampado que no corresponden a esta escaramuza que se desarrolla en una autopista.
> 
> Primero le endiñan a un T72, del que salen dos hombres, lo que es señal clara de que el blindaje no se ha afectado y que sigue avanzando (quiza con el conductor al que no se le ve salir) mientras los soldados de todos los BTR salen pitando a tomar posiciones defensivas, mientras el grueso del convoy que va por detras se detiene. Los conductores de los BTR los llevan al talud que forma la carretera con el sembrado que queda a la izquierda mientras dos T72 maniobran para ponerse en dirección del ataque.
> 
> ...



La emboscada a todas luces es repelida. No sabemos cuáles han sido las bajas ucras pero más allá de la espectacularidad (que lo es) es poca ganancia.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Según el ministerio de defensa de la Federación Rusa, Ucrania perdió 15466 soldados entre muertos o desaparecidos. 860 fueron hechos prisioneras.
> 
> Se alcanzaron un total de 3346 objetivos, de los cuales:
> 
> ...




Joder, pero si en Telecinco han dicho que el triunfal ejército ucronazi está a 15Km de Moscú.


----------



## NPI (11 Mar 2022)

itaka dijo:


> estos mapas luego no tienen nada que ver con la realidad. La verdad es que muchos rusoparlantes están encontra de la invasión de rusia y prefierén que ucrania esté dentro de la UE.
> 
> Por ejemplo, es como suponer que los gallegos quieren unirse a portugal porque hablan el mismo idioma prácticamente.
> 
> ...


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Burbujo, es más que probable que en pocos años veamos algo parecido a la UE, pero en Asia. China, Rusia, India, Indonesia, Pakistán ..... (si, son malos vecinos, pero históricamente no peores que franceses y alemanes o franceses y españoles y míranos ahora). Cuando ese día llegue, y llegará porque están todos hasta los cojones de occidente, se acabó.



Cuando llegue ese día, no habrá los recursos que hay ahora, todo el sistema cambiará porque no habrá otra, y hustec y yo estaremos criando malvas, así que nada.


----------



## alfonbass (11 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> evidentemente, lo que lleva haciendo occidente las ultimas decadas es robarle la poblacion a otros paises para cubrir sus propias carencias demograficas (despues de machacar a su propia poblacion), empezando por la mano de obra cualificada y asi se ahorra en educacion
> 
> es toda la misma mierda colonialista-neolibreal de siempre: robar y robar



Pero que robar, que la gente no son putos cromos!


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (11 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Los estados bálticos decidieron cancelar la marcha de los legionarios de las SS en el contexto de la desnazificación de Ucrania.
> 
> La marcha anual en memoria de la Legión SS de Letonia en Riga no tendrá lugar este año. Su inconveniencia fue declarada por la ministra del Interior del país, Maria Golubeva. *
> 
> ...





Los bálticos tienen los huevos por corbata, más les vale que vayan aflojando sus políticas de discriminación que tienen con las minorías rusas, por la cuenta que les trae.


----------



## dabuti (11 Mar 2022)

Este ukro está muy vivo.

No son 57, son 56 muertos.


----------



## loquesubebaja (11 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Si me dieran un euro cada vez que leo a un tonto decir que Putin está acabado, muerto, etc, y que el ejercito ruso no vale nada, etc, pues sería millonario.
> 
> Mira majete, en Abril, Ucrania ya no existe, y Alemania aplaudiendo.



Lastima de foreros durmientes. Analiza los datos, mira Jarkov, Mariupol etc. esas zonas deberían haber sido un paseo ruso. Y no…

Lee, estudia, aprende…


----------



## PutoNWO (11 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Según el ministerio de defensa de la Federación Rusa, Ucrania perdió 15466 soldados entre muertos o desaparecidos. 860 fueron hechos prisioneras.
> 
> Se alcanzaron un total de 3346 objetivos, de los cuales:
> 
> ...



Joder


----------



## ekOz (11 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Es un gran video, el primero que da muestra algo de combate real en el que no estan disparando a vehiculos en parado, pero para que la cosa parezca mas importante no se han cortado en intercalar de forma cutre fotos de vehiculos destruidos que no tienen que ver y de algo explotando en un descampado que no corresponden a esta escaramuza que se desarrolla en una autopista.
> 
> Primero le endiñan a un T72, del que salen dos hombres, lo que es señal clara de que el blindaje no se ha afectado y que sigue avanzando (quiza con el conductor al que no se le ve salir) mientras los soldados de todos los BTR salen pitando a tomar posiciones defensivas, mientras el grueso del convoy que va por detras se detiene. Los conductores de los BTR los llevan al talud que forma la carretera con el sembrado que queda a la izquierda mientras dos T72 maniobran para ponerse en dirección del ataque.
> 
> ...



Buena observación.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo me lío con tanta flecha, ¿quién va a ganar?



Nadie, perdemos todos.


----------



## JAGGER (11 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> los acontecimientos de Ucrania, donde desde hace dos semanas se lleva a cabo una operación para desnazificar el país



Hijos de puta.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Estos dicen que ya está empezando
> 
> Rusia levanta un nuevo telón de acero y prohíbe la salida de ingenieros



Normal. Todo el mundo medio normal y no alcohólico profundo quiere irse… @tomasjos dice que se iban solo los malvados otanistas…


----------



## quinciri (12 Mar 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> amcxxl dijo:
> el ucranianismo es una enfermedad mental severa
> cualquier estado ucraniano solo es un manicomio a gran escala
> 
> ...



Perdon, lo de "igualmente" iba para el Kartofeln que mandaba amcxxl al ignore.  

Lo cual no quiere decir que no comparta en alguna medida lo dicho por amxxl, antes al contrario.


----------



## Minsky Moment (12 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Los estados bálticos decidieron cancelar la marcha de los legionarios de las SS en el contexto de la desnazificación de Ucrania.
> 
> La marcha anual en memoria de la Legión SS de Letonia en Riga no tendrá lugar este año. Su inconveniencia fue declarada por la ministra del Interior del país, Maria Golubeva. *
> 
> ...



Joder, no sabía que existían estas aberraciones todavía en Europa.


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (12 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> República de Galitzia-Volinia
> Acuerdo de neutralidad estricta, estilo Austria, y dejarles solo ejercito para desfiles y actos protocolarios.
> Sería aceptable que la Otan, sin inmiscuirse físicamente lo más mínimo, fuese la "potencia protectora o garante".
> Por supuesto, acuerdo de extradicción con Ucrania (la nueva), Rusia y Belarus, incluido la posibilidad de operación transfronteriza por las fuerzas de seguridad, "en caliente", por temas de "terrorismo".
> ...



Gracias por el aporte, la última parte referente al Donbass y al mismo tiempo a Transnistria no la he logrado entender.


----------



## Cuqui (12 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Tiene su aquel que le llamen avión de reconocimiento, como el reconocimiento de voz, o el facial. El facial del rostro que tienen y la facilidad con la que se sacan eufemismos de la manga.



Y que tipo de avion es?


----------



## ccartech (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Mar 2022)

loquesubebaja dijo:


> Lastima de foreros durmientes. Analiza los datos, mira Jarkov, Mariupol etc. esas zonas deberían haber sido un paseo ruso. Y no…
> 
> Lee, estudia, aprende…




Leo y estudio mucho más que tú, gilipollas de mierda; están rodeándolas (ya se rendirán...), no las van a tomar a sangre y fuego como quieren occidente para sacar por la tele las imágenes.

Mientras tanto toman otros lugares estratégicos (centrales nucleares, etc), y cada día avanzan más y hacen más bolsas.

Ucrania ya no tiene mar...



Cada día que pasa Ucrania es más pequeñita... ¿está perdiendo Rusia?


Ja ja ja


----------



## ccartech (12 Mar 2022)

Solo una noche normal en #Kyiv Zelenskyy, retírate antes de que sea demasiado tarde. Si quieres que toda Ucrania sea arrasada, continúa con tu lucha inútil, de lo contrario, ¡renuncia y ayuda a tu gente!


----------



## Teuro (12 Mar 2022)

Tiene usted demasiada fe en la humanidad. En caso de guerra nuclear más del 80% de los rusos moriría ignorando lo que realmente ha pasado. En el mundo solo idiotez e imbecilidad. Bueno, y algunos (pocos) casos de genialidad.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Y llegamos al núcleo de la argumentación de una parte de los putimoris comedoritos. Nostalgia de la dictadura soviética.
> 
> Una constante entre los camaradas iupodemitas del foro.
> 
> ...



No es ni nostalgia, los doriteros ni se acuerdan de la URSS, es ser un macaco retrasado con un teclado y muy poco que hacer. El extremismo se alimenta del aburrimiento de los cretinos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Joder, no sabía que existían estas aberraciones todavía en Europa.



Ahí los tienes.


----------



## ccartech (12 Mar 2022)

Rusia ha hecho avances hacia #Kyiv #Ukraine desde el este, noroeste y oeste. La resistencia es el miedo y el deterioro moral de las tropas rusas. #UkraineWar #UkraineRussiaWar #UkraineUnderAttack


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Leo y estudio mucho más que tú, gilipollas de mierda; están rodeándolas (ya se rendirán...), no las van a tomar a sangre y fuego como quieren occidente para sacar por la tele las imágenes.
> 
> Mientras tanto toman otros lugares estratégicos (centrales nucleares, etc), y cada día avanzan más y hacen más bolsas.
> 
> Ucrania ya no tiene mar...



Dice el Patriarca de Moscú que está lucha es, en realidad, contra los sodomitas como tú…


----------



## Paddy McAloon (12 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> mientras el idioma al que se le da el nombre de "ucraniano" es el MOVA, es dialecto de Galitzia que es basicamente una variedad de ruso mal hablado por los gallegos y polacos de Lvov
> 
> del mismo modo para "bieloruso" canonico se escogio el ruso que hablaban los lituanos y polacos de Vilnius



No podrías ser más hijnorante en cuanto a pueblos y lenguas.


----------



## Peineto (12 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Las sanciones van a acabar matando a Rusia. Lo han dicho en la Sexta.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 979469




Son unos exagerados pues se supone que pueden cobrar en rublos que han devaluado ellos mismos. El karma.


----------



## Roedr (12 Mar 2022)

¿Cuántos combatientes hay ahora en Ucrania?.

200k rusos
>500k ucras
?? mercenarios USA
?? mercenarios Rusia
--------
~1 millón ?.


----------



## El Promotor (12 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Si me dieran un euro cada vez que leo a un tonto decir que Putin está acabado, muerto, etc, y que el ejercito ruso no vale nada, etc, pues sería millonario.
> 
> Mira majete, en Abril, Ucrania ya no existe, y Alemania aplaudiendo.




Oiga, no subestime nunca al karma.












Te la acaba jugando cuando y donde menos esperas.

Ojalá sea este el turno de Putin.






@Burbujo II @Ernesto o lo otro @elena francis @keylargof @Scardanelli @kelden @eljusticiero @txusky_g @Plasteriano


----------



## ccartech (12 Mar 2022)

Ataque con cohetes a mercenarios extranjeros en Ucrania. El hotel "Ucrania" en Chernihiv recibió un golpe preciso, fue en él donde se basó la "Legión Extranjera", fertilizantes que llegaron de diferentes países para luchar contra el ejército ruso.


----------



## Alvin Red (12 Mar 2022)

loquesubebaja dijo:


> Lastima de foreros durmientes. Analiza los datos, mira Jarkov, Mariupol etc. esas zonas deberían haber sido un paseo ruso. Y no…
> 
> Lee, estudia, aprende…



Meriupol era la base del batallón Azov con sus tácticas y terrorismo (escudos humanos), Jarvok servía de centro para todo el Donbass y esta/ba fuertemente custodiado son puntos clave y calientes, con decir que una vez tomados prácticamente el este de Ucrania es un paseo triunfal.


----------



## Roedr (12 Mar 2022)

¿Cuántos combatientes hay ahora en Ucrania?.

200k rusos
>500k ucras
?? mercenarios USA
?? mercenarios Rusia
--------
~1 Millón ??


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Dice el Patriarca de Moscú que está lucha es, en realidad, contra los sodomitas como tú…




Bla, bla, bla, pero Ucrania está acabada.


Sigue rabiando.


Por cierto, puedes ir a Moscú a comer pollas cuando quieras.










Guía de sauna gay de Moscú 2022 - opiniones, fotos, mapa gay


Guía de sauna gay de Moscú. Encuentra las mejores saunas gay en Moscú, Rusia. Reseñas exclusivas, fotos, direcciones, mapa gay e información. Actualizado para 2022.



www.travelgay.es


----------



## Burbujo II (12 Mar 2022)

Bueno, pues parece que los precios de la gasolina/ diésel tienden a estabilizarse en torno a los 2€.

Supongo que por la evidente caída de la demanda. Creo que vamos a seguir en esta montaña rusa (je) de subida de precios- destrucción demanda- caida de precios y vuelta a empezar indefinidamente.

No sé si el final de la guerra va a cerrar la caja de los truenos, lo dudo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Es un gran video, el primero que da muestra algo de combate real en el que no estan disparando a vehiculos en parado, pero para que la cosa parezca mas importante no se han cortado en intercalar de forma cutre fotos de vehiculos destruidos que no tienen que ver y de algo explotando en un descampado que no corresponden a esta escaramuza que se desarrolla en una autopista.
> 
> Primero le endiñan a un T72, del que salen dos hombres, lo que es señal clara de que el blindaje no se ha afectado y que sigue avanzando (quiza con el conductor al que no se le ve salir) mientras los soldados de todos los BTR salen pitando a tomar posiciones defensivas, mientras el grueso del convoy que va por detras se detiene. Los conductores de los BTR los llevan al talud que forma la carretera con el sembrado que queda a la izquierda mientras dos T72 maniobran para ponerse en dirección del ataque.
> 
> ...



Gracias, por esto vale la pena burbuja a veces.


----------



## Tierra Azul (12 Mar 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Tonterías, la OTAN no interviene porque no puede, el esperpento en torno a los Mig-29 polacos no muestra otra cosa. Los polacos no se fían un pelo y se los pasan a los alemanes, los alemanes no tienen capacidad de hacer nada y se los pasan a los americanos, los americanos dicen que bueno, que tampoco pueden hacer nada, que igual Rusia se enfada de verdad esta vez y la hemos _cagao_, y al final todos culpan a Borrell.
> 
> Las excusas son lo de menos, si la OTAN tuviera capacidad y ganas de intervenir se inventaría todas las necesarias.



mas bien que prefiere machacar paises indefensos tipo libia, yugoslavia, o siria por decir algunos pero con paises como korea, china, iran o la misma rusia eso ya pa otro dia, son muy valientes si, son nenazas de toda la vida


----------



## ccartech (12 Mar 2022)

#kyiv bajo asalto, bastante violentamente en este momento por las fuerzas rusas. Se informó de combates muy fuertes en las afueras de Kiev. #UkraineWar #Ukraine #UkraineRussiaWar #UkraineUnderAttack


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ahí los tienes.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 979530



En Belfast los orangemen desfilan todos los años y en España, hasta hace dos días, había misas por los caídos de la División Azul, con sus “presentes” a la salida…


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Bla, bla, bla, pero Ucrania está acabada.
> 
> 
> Sigue rabiando.
> ...



Como la gente como tú en Rusia…


----------



## Focus in (12 Mar 2022)

tengo información de que las hordas chechenas moras se están poniendo las botas violando y degollando a niños blancos ucranianos, los prorusos estareis contentos, no?


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Edificio bombardeado en Cheginov en dónde los ruskis afirman según información preliminar que se hospedaban los extranjeros que fueron al país para unirse a la "Legión Internacional". Parece que encontraron rápido lo que fueron a buscar.


----------



## Teuro (12 Mar 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> La otan no va a mover un dedo ataquen ucrania, polonia o francia a ver si os entra en la cabeza



El problema de la OTAN está en que deben ponerse demasiados miembros de acuerdo para mover un dedo, la única línea roja es que ataquen a un miembro, y ahí está el problema de todo esto. Es posible que Putin se esté "envalentonando" en vista de la inoperatibilidad de la OTAN. Durante la Guerra Fría este movimiento hubiera sido respondido por EEUU invadiendo la parte occidental de Ucrania en busca de parar a los rusos como se hizo en Corea. Pero ahora es complicado. Rusia ha amenazado con usar las nukes día sí y día también, la OTAN no, ya sabéis lo de perro ladrador. Cuidado con la OTAN que los planes de defensa sería un ataque masivo directamente a Rusia.


----------



## Tierra Azul (12 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> En Belfast los orangemen desfilan todos los años y en España, hasta hace dos días, había misas por los caídos de la División Azul, con sus “presentes” a la salida…



caidos en el olvido, fertilizantes que tuvieron su provecho, a tomar por culo


----------



## Mabuse (12 Mar 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Y que tipo de avion es?



Espía, de toda la vida.


----------



## little hammer (12 Mar 2022)

Ha caído ya kiev?


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Como la gente como tú en Rusia…





¿Pero Ucrania está ganando la guerra o no?

¿Ya han llegado a las antiguas fronteras que tenían con Rusia, han recuperado la costa que les han quitado en dos semanas?







Hala, a dormir, payaso de mierda!!!


----------



## Peineto (12 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Resumen de hostilidades para el 11 de marzo de 2022 de Vladislav Coal
> 
> Brevemente: rechazado el contraataque de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Balakleya, se avanzó hacia Brovary y finalmente Volnovakha fue liberada.
> 
> ...




Resumiendo. Inviertan en la bolsa de Novorosia...


----------



## Pirro (12 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Los estados bálticos decidieron cancelar la marcha de los legionarios de las SS en el contexto de la desnazificación de Ucrania.
> 
> La marcha anual en memoria de la Legión SS de Letonia en Riga no tendrá lugar este año. Su inconveniencia fue declarada por la ministra del Interior del país, Maria Golubeva. *
> 
> ...



Lo que no consiguieron los enemillones de asociaciones y grupos de interés que ponen el grito en el cielo por un homenaje a las SS, lo consiguió Putin.

Mis respetos por las repúblicas bálticas, a diferencia de Ucrania, ellos sí llegaron a ser países de verdad con sustantividad propia.


----------



## ccartech (12 Mar 2022)

NUEVO Informe de 
@TheStudyofWar y @criticalthreats
: #Russian las fuerzas terrestres que intentaron rodear y tomar #Kyiv comenzaron otra pausa para reabastecerse y reacondicionar las unidades de combate el 11 de marzo después de los ataques fallidos del 8 al 10 de marzo. https://isw.pub/RusCampaignMar11


----------



## loquesubebaja (12 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Meriupol era la base del batallón Azov con sus tácticas y terrorismo (escudos humanos), Jarvok servía de centro para todo el Donbass y esta/ba fuertemente custodiado son puntos clave y calientes, con decir que una vez tomados prácticamente el este de Ucrania es un paseo triunfal.



Nada, eres incapaz de ir más allá del eslogan. No es un problema tuyo , es el signo de los tiempos.


----------



## Minsky Moment (12 Mar 2022)

Esta entrevista merece la pena oirla entera. Scott RItter, marine que actuó de inspector de las "armas de destrucción masiva" en Irak. Parece que los laboratorios de Ucrania proceden ya de la época soviética:



Cita una rueda de prensa de Robert Pope, del departamento de defensa en temas de armas biológicas, dada unos días antes del comienzo de la guerra en la que mostraba preocupación porque ante un eventual ataque ruso se perdiera la electricidad en esos laboratorios y las muestras congeladas se fundieran. He encontrado esto donde hay alguna referencia:









Tucker Carlson Claims Ukraine Is Making Bioweapons by Citing Pentagon Official Who Actually Said the Exact Opposite


In an effort to argue that Ukraine is making biological weapons, Tucker Carlson cited an interview with a Pentagon official who – in that very interview – said the exact opposite of what the Fox News host told his audience the official had said. For years, the Russian government has alleged the




www.mediaite.com


----------



## quinciri (12 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:
el ucranianismo es una enfermedad mental severa
cualquier estado ucraniano solo es un manicomio a gran escala




amcxxl dijo:


> vaya estupideces hay que leer, ni siquiera saben para que sirve cada agencia rusa
> 
> las operaciones militares las planifican los militares y de momento va todo segun lo planeado



Putin debe haber encargado una auditoria imparcial a los del pentagono, y tal ...  
Y al final tendrán que venir los del pentagono a gestionar la vertiente militar ...


----------



## ccartech (12 Mar 2022)

Imagen satelital de Sentinel-2 del 11/03/22. Dos aviones de transporte militar A400M de la Fuerza Aérea Turca, que llegaron a Boryspil la noche del 23 al 24 de febrero (unas horas antes del inicio de la operación de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas), continúan permaneciendo en el aeropuerto.


----------



## Gotthard (12 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> La emboscada a todas luces es repelida. No sabemos cuáles han sido las bajas ucras pero más allá de la espectacularidad (que lo es) es poca ganancia.



Lo cortan en la parte interesante, igual es que no les convenía mucho. Por otro lado veo cierta bisoñez en los ucranianos, ya que le meten a la cabecera del convoy y solo hay un grupo antitanque para enfrentar a un grupo de tres tanques a 25 metros (sin contar los cañones de 30 mm de los vehiculos de tropas). Es de cajón que se van a girar y te van a hacer picadillo con todo lo que tengan. Es un suicidio táctico, posiblemente sean civiles sin formación militar.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Mar 2022)

Joder, aquí hay imbéciles que aún dan un duro por Ucrania.

Ja ja ja


----------



## loquesubebaja (12 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Leo y estudio mucho más que tú, gilipollas de mierda; están rodeándolas (ya se rendirán...), no las van a tomar a sangre y fuego como quieren occidente para sacar por la tele las imágenes.
> 
> Mientras tanto toman otros lugares estratégicos (centrales nucleares, etc), y cada día avanzan más y hacen más bolsas.
> 
> ...



El tema es que hasta esas ciudades habrían de haber recibido a los rusos con palmas….y no. Imagina hacia el oeste como está el patio…


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Es un gran video, el primero que da muestra algo de combate real en el que no estan disparando a vehiculos en parado, pero para que la cosa parezca mas importante no se han cortado en intercalar de forma cutre fotos de vehiculos destruidos que no tienen que ver y de algo explotando en un descampado que no corresponden a esta escaramuza que se desarrolla en una autopista.
> 
> Primero le endiñan a un T72, *una loseta de blindaje reactivo explota y el misil se va a hacer gargaras*, por el tamaño bien puede ser un javelin.
> 
> ...




Hit and run.

No Hit and wait para que me fría uno de los 30 carros que vienen.


----------



## ccartech (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## maromo (12 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El problema de la OTAN está en que deben ponerse demasiados miembros de acuerdo para mover un dedo, la única línea roja es que ataquen a un miembro, y ahí está el problema de todo esto. Es posible que Putin se esté "envalentonando" en vista de la inoperatibilidad de la OTAN. Durante la Guerra Fría este movimiento hubiera sido respondido por EEUU invadiendo la parte occidental de Ucrania en busca de parar a los rusos como se hizo en Corea. Pero ahora es complicado. Rusia ha amenazado con usar las nukes día sí y día también, la OTAN no, ya sabéis lo de perro ladrador. Cuidado con la OTAN que los planes de defensa sería un ataque masivo directamente a Rusia.



jaja pero qué dices??? USA toca corneta y vamos todos detrás como corderitos. O ya no nos acordamos de Afganistan o Libia?

USA mantiene, USA manda. Vamos no me jodas que aún no me creo lo que leo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Mar 2022)

loquesubebaja dijo:


> El tema es que hasta esas ciudades habrían de haber recibido a los rusos con palmas….y no. Imagina hacia el oeste como está el patio…





El Oeste no se lo va a anexionar Rusia, no entiendo, con lo que "estudias y lees", que ignores las zonas rusoparlantes de la antigua Ucrania, la llamo antigua por que ya no existe, como ya no existe Yugoslavia.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> ¿Pero Ucrania está ganando la guerra o no?
> 
> ¿Ya han llegado a las antiguas fronteras que tenían con Rusia, han recuperado la costa que les han quitado en dos semanas?
> 
> ...



A ver, yo a ti no te culpo, porque el retraso, como la homosexualidad, son cosas que no se eligen y a ti te han tocado las dos…


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Lo cortan en la parte interesante, igual es que no les convenía mucho. Por otro lado veo cierta bisoñez en los ucranianos, ya que le meten a la cabecera del convoy y solo hay un grupo antitanque para enfrentar a un grupo de tres tanques a 25 metros (sin contar los cañones de 30 mm de los vehiculos de tropas). Es de cajón que se van a girar y te van a hacer picadillo con todo lo que tengan. Es un suicidio táctico, posiblemente sean civiles sin formación militar.



Es que eso es lo peor, les dan con todo con una potencia de fuego superior y no tienen donde refugiarse. 
Incluso se ve como intentan atacar a otro tanque pero sin ningún resultado.


----------



## Gotthard (12 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Edificio bombardeado en Cheginov en dónde los ruskis afirman según información preliminar que se hospedaban los extranjeros que fueron al país para unirse a la "Legión Internacional". Parece que encontraron rápido lo que fueron a buscar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 979539



No hay que despreciar que los civiles ucranianos deben estar bastante hasta los cojones que los soldados usen sus viviendas de escudo. La GRU debe estar recibiendo mucha información de los ucranianos sobre los movimientos de las tropas y milicias nacionalistas.


----------



## Peineto (12 Mar 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> Ha caído ya kiev?



Gran aportación. Date un martillazo en los ...


----------



## crocodile (12 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Joder, aquí hay imbéciles que aún dan un duro por Ucrania.
> 
> Ja ja ja



Ejjjjj que se lo han dicho en las tv OTAN.

Beee beeee beeee beee


----------



## generacion (12 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> El Oeste no se lo va a anexionar Rusia, no entiendo, con lo que "estudias y lees", que ignores las zonas rusoparlantes de la antigua Ucrania, la llamo antigua por que ya no existe, como ya no existe Yugoslavia.



pide perdón por el retraso, anda


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> A ver, yo a ti no te culpo, porque el retraso, como la homosexualidad, son cosas que no se eligen y a ti te han tocado las dos…




Por mucho que me insultes y pretendas ofenderme, Ucrania ya no existe y está acabada.

Lo siento.


Ala a dormir.


----------



## quinciri (12 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El problema de la OTAN está en que deben ponerse demasiados miembros de acuerdo para mover un dedo, la única línea roja es que ataquen a un miembro, y ahí está el problema de todo esto. Es posible que Putin se esté "envalentonando" en vista de la inoperatibilidad de la OTAN. Durante la Guerra Fría este movimiento hubiera sido respondido por EEUU invadiendo la parte occidental de Ucrania en busca de parar a los rusos como se hizo en Corea. Pero ahora es complicado. Rusia ha amenazado con usar las nukes día sí y día también, la OTAN no, ya sabéis lo de perro ladrador. Cuidado con la OTAN que los planes de defensa sería un ataque masivo directamente a Rusia.



Pues si son muchos para ponerse de acuerdo para mover un dedo, mas dificil sera el acuerdo para lo de un ataque masivo a Rusia.
Como no lo organice USA por su cuenta. y de solanas. ?


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (12 Mar 2022)

Washington bans dollar supply to Russia


Washington bans dollar supply to Russia




www.rt.com




*Washington prohíbe suministro de dólares a Rusia*
Estados Unidos aumenta su presión sobre Moscú por la guerra en Ucrania


El viernes, Estados Unidos prohibió la exportación, reexportación, venta o suministro, directa o indirectamente, desde Estados Unidos, o por una persona estadounidense, de billetes denominados en dólares estadounidenses al gobierno ruso o a cualquier persona ubicada en Rusia. La Casa Blanca está aumentando la presión económica sobre Rusia por la guerra en Ucrania.

*Esto presenta un problema grave para Rusia, que es un importante exportador de petróleo, ya que la mayoría de los contratos petroleros se liquidan en moneda estadounidense.*

El 2 de marzo, la Unión Europea también prohibió la exportación e importación de billetes en euros a Rusia. Se hizo una excepción solo para las personas que llegan a Rusia, las misiones diplomáticas y las organizaciones internacionales con inmunidad legal.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Mar 2022)

generacion dijo:


> pide perdón por el retraso, anda




17 de Agosto del 2021.


Un novato de mierda que se va al ignore.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (12 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Es un gran video, el primero que da muestra algo de combate real en el que no estan disparando a vehiculos en parado, pero para que la cosa parezca mas importante no se han cortado en intercalar de forma cutre fotos de vehiculos destruidos que no tienen que ver y de algo explotando en un descampado que no corresponden a esta escaramuza que se desarrolla en una autopista.
> 
> Primero le endiñan a un T72, *una loseta de blindaje reactivo explota y el misil se va a hacer gargaras*, por el tamaño bien puede ser un javelin.
> 
> ...



Menos mal que alguien sabe de lo que habla.
Estoy cansado de explicarles a los niños del hilo lo que es el blindaje reactivo, que un manpad es un ataque pobre y a la desesperada contra un tanque (no contra un camión de suministros) y que el conductor o artillero valen más que el equipo que manejan, por eso Rusia va abandonando material por todo el país. Van sobradísimos.
Gracias por la review.


----------



## Minsky Moment (12 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Lo cortan en la parte interesante, igual es que no les convenía mucho. Por otro lado veo cierta bisoñez en los ucranianos, ya que le meten a la cabecera del convoy y solo hay un grupo antitanque para enfrentar a un grupo de tres tanques a 25 metros (sin contar los cañones de 30 mm de los vehiculos de tropas). Es de cajón que se van a girar y te van a hacer picadillo con todo lo que tengan. Es un suicidio táctico, posiblemente sean civiles sin formación militar.



Es lo primero que he pensado al ver el video. Le tiras a un tanque de 20 y ¿esperas que los demás se queden quietos?


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Por mucho que me insultes y pretendas ofenderme, Ucrania ya no existe y está acabada.
> 
> Lo siento.
> 
> ...



En dos posts seguidos has escrito “hala” y “ala”… ¿también eres disléxico?


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Mar 2022)

¿Ya ha llegado la "ayuda" de la OTAN a Ucrania, o siguen abandonados para que se los merienden los rusos?


----------



## El Promotor (12 Mar 2022)

Veamos la propaganda de este putimori...



Minsky Moment dijo:


> Esta entrevista merece la pena oirla entera. Scott RItter, marine que actuó de inspector de las "armas de destrucción masiva" en Irak. Parece que los laboratorios de Ucrania proceden ya de la época soviética:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Según los ucranianos...

*Russian agent Ritter misinforms US audience about war in Ukraine, – head of the Center for Defense Reforms*

*Under the guise of a former UN instructor, Russian agent Scott Ritter, likely recruited in Iraq in the 1990s, is spreading strategic Russian propaganda narratives about "Nazism" in Ukraine, "the defeat of the Ukrainian army" and "NATO’s inability to resist the Russian Federation."*

Juzguen ustedes por si mismos.






@Scardanelli @Penitenciagite!! @Ernesto o lo otro @kelden @Burbujo II @Casino @FernandoIII @txusky_g @crocodile @Guillotin


----------



## Gotthard (12 Mar 2022)

loquesubebaja dijo:


> El tema es que hasta esas ciudades habrían de haber recibido a los rusos con palmas….y no. Imagina hacia el oeste como está el patio…



Esas ciudades se desrusificaron en ocho años de limpieza étnica. Los que quedan ahi son los paisanos que denunciaron a sus vecinos rusos tras el Maidan y ahora estan acojonados como vuelvan a ajustar cuentas los que huyeron a Rusia dejando todo atrás.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> En dos posts seguidos has escrito “hala” y “ala”… ¿también eres disléxico?




¿Pero Ucrania ha recuperado la costa o no?

¿Como va la armada Ucraniana, sigue existiendo?

Ja ja ja

A dormir la mona subnormal.


----------



## crocodile (12 Mar 2022)

Propongo desde aquí un boicot a la ultra feminazi Susana Griso que además de eso esta demostrando ser una rusofoba, racista y xenofoba anti rusa difundiendo el odio a toda persona que sea rusa o no comulgue con la propaganda que ella como bien pagada por sus jefes que a su vez están financiados por USA/OTAN vomita.
Espero que sea denunciada por difundir el odio.


----------



## generacion (12 Mar 2022)

el disminuido maricon @Penitenciagite!! me cita y echa a correr


----------



## Redbull Vol. II (12 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Washington bans dollar supply to Russia
> 
> 
> Washington bans dollar supply to Russia
> ...





¿En serio piensa que el petroleo se paga en efectivo?


----------



## Roedr (12 Mar 2022)

Viendo la performance de la artillería rusa. España podría defender Ceuta y Melilla con líneas de artillería pesada de largo alcance desde la Península. He visto en algunos vídeos que los rusos tienen artillería que llega a los 100km, no sé si es cierto.


----------



## Gotthard (12 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Hit and run.
> 
> No Hit and wait para que me fría uno de los 30 carros que vienen.



Es que no hay hit and run, hay hit and bum.

El HE manda cientos de fragmentos de metralla en 100 metros a la redonda. No les da tiempo material de ir hacia los edificios desde donde deberian de haberse colocado, no en esa arboleda donde estan completamente vendidos.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (12 Mar 2022)

Sobre los (supuestos) biolaboratorios.


Spoiler


----------



## Agilipollado (12 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Viendo la performance de la artillería rusa. España podría defender Ceuta y Melilla con líneas de artillería pesada de largo alcance desde la Península. He visto en algunos vídeos que los rusos tienen artillería que llega a los 100km, no sé si es cierto.



Poder, podría. Otra cosa es que le interese.


----------



## ccartech (12 Mar 2022)

La Embajada de Turquía se traslada de Kiev a Chernivtsi


----------



## delhierro (12 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Viendo la performance de la artillería rusa. España podría defender Ceuta y Melilla con líneas de artillería pesada de largo alcance desde la Península. He visto en algunos vídeos que los rusos tienen artillería que llega a los 100km, no sé si es cierto.



La artilleria incluye cohetes, así que si , pueden alcanzar esa distancia. La artillería pura 40-50 algo más con munición especial.

El video del ataque con AT a la columna esta editado, el tanque que ponen destruido es de otro sitio y las llamas tambien. En realidad el tanque sigue funcionando. Y los atacantes estan posiblemente muertos.

Tanques ucranianos abandonados...


----------



## Cuqui (12 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Espía, de toda la vida.



Yo aqui no veo trampa linguistica ninguna, espia es la forma coloquial y eso lo sabe cualquier ser humano que no sea nuevo en el tema y este en esto por la modita.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (12 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Dice el Patriarca de Moscú que está lucha es, en realidad, contra los sodomitas como tú…



LOL


----------



## Gotthard (12 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Washington bans dollar supply to Russia
> 
> 
> Washington bans dollar supply to Russia
> ...



No le van a faltar pretendientes a esa novia de facilitar las multimillonarias operaciones de petroleo rusas en las plazas asiaticas.

Es otro tiro en el pie.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 Mar 2022)

_Según la ONU, unas *377.000 personas murieron* en la guerra respaldada por la OTAN en Yemen a fines de 2021, el 70% de ellos niños menores de cinco años.

*Esta matanza recibió menos cobertura en los últimos siete años combinados que la guerra en Ucrania en 14 días.*

_



Nos bombardean con la retórica de que todos somos iguales, sin atender al color de la piel, y luego te encuentras con esta puta mierda. Sinceramente, me parece la hipocresía más hija de puta de todas las hipocresías que tenemos en El Mundo Libre.


----------



## crocodile (12 Mar 2022)

Los chinos también son objetivo del globalismo, ellos verán.









George Soros: United States, European Union Must Remove Putin And Xi From Power 'Before They Can Destroy Our Civilization'


A third world war will “destroy our civilization” unless Russian President Vladimir Putin and Chinese President Xi Jinping are “removed from power” warns billionaire Democrat megadonor George Soros. “After receiving a green light from Chinese President Xi Jinping, Russian President Vladimir...




www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Roedr (12 Mar 2022)

Agilipollado dijo:


> Poder, podría. Otra cosa es que le interese.



Sería una línea de defensa cojonuda. Termo-báricos lanzados con precisión a decenas de kms. Aparte, deberíamos meter varios batallones de Leopard en C&M por si hacen falta y no se pueden llevar desde la Península.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Es que no hay hit and run, hay hit and bum.
> 
> El HE manda cientos de fragmentos de metralla en 100 metros a la redonda. No les da tiempo material de ir hacia los edificios desde donde deberian de haberse colocado, no en esa arboleda donde estan completamente vendidos.



Jajajaja hasta que los rusos empiezan a disparar pasan al menos...20 segundos?

Conozco gitanos robalimones que en 20 segundos están en Pernambuco si oyen a la Guardia Civil.


Y menuda arboleda hay ahí, lo tienen más que pensado.


----------



## Alvin Red (12 Mar 2022)

loquesubebaja dijo:


> Nada, eres incapaz de ir más allá del eslogan. No es un problema tuyo , es el signo de los tiempos.



¿Pues dime que en que fallan? ¿Quieres un bombardeó de saturación en plena ciudad para sentirte contento?

Para comentar el nivel que hay los que no han hecho la mili en cuerpos un poco heavy te cuento lo siguiente:

Mira, cuando se ven muchas películas acaba pasando esto, no distinguir la ficción de la realidad.

Unos de los muchos fallos que se ven en las películas es el avance de tropas en una ciudad con el ojo pegado a la mirilla, cualquier combatiente veterano va con los ojos bien abiertos y el fusil en la cintura, se usa el tiro instintivo, sin apuntar, como en los duelos de las películas del oeste, solo se apunta una vez tienes fijado el objetivo y sin moverte, tumbado o parapeteado, sino no pierdes el tiempo apuntando, si ves a alguien ráfaga y a esconderse cosa que con el fusil en la cabeza apuntando es difícil y eres carne de disparos.

Repito no me cuentes películas que muchos de los videos ucranianos que veo parecen que los soldados han aprendido a combatir en un videojuego, por cierto para usar el tiro instintivo has de haber quemado bastante balas entrenando.


----------



## Teuro (12 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Posiblemente uno que de más miedito a los que ahora se quejan de el. Putin queria una Rusia capitalista integrada en occidente. Eso ya no va a poder ser.



Desglobalización por austeridad. Ese va a ser el nuevo palabro de moda. Supongo que el aislamiento de Rusia no será suficiente si no incluyen a China, pero esto va a ser complicado, por lo que el teatrillo de guerras por la influencia, una vez que se reparta Ucrania, se va a ir al resto del Mundo. Supongo que al final habrá una OTAN de 40 miembros donde sobrarán la "A" y la "N", y que en esta organización entrarían también el "occidente" que no está ya metido: Japón, Corea del Sur, Australia, Nueva Zelanda, Singapur. Pero también entrarían a medio plazo más países del sudeste asiático.


----------



## mirkoxx (12 Mar 2022)

*Grandes pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Kiev; unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania llegaron al pueblo de Pereguda en el distrito de Borispol de la región de Kiev, junto con una gran cantidad de equipo.
Hoy a las 12 en punto, fueron alcanzados por un misil balístico, como resultado de lo cual el enemigo sufrió grandes pérdidas. Después de la explosión, 7 ambulancias se dirigieron al lugar del enfrentamiento. 
Por supuesto, la propaganda ucraniana no informa de pérdidas, para no desmoralizar al personal militar que defiende Kiev. Las imágenes de la destrucción deberían publicarse pronto.


https://mobile.twitter.com/spriter99880


*


----------



## piru (12 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Ya se ha puesto este video?
> 
> Los soldados salen corriendo como locos.
> 
> El tanque de fondo dispara luego a los atacantes.



Pintados con O, rusos al este de Kiev, hay rastros de nieve, es una emboscada de los primeros días, pero es una mezcla rara de imágenes de cosas diferentes.


----------



## ccartech (12 Mar 2022)

Cerca de Mariupol, las fuerzas especiales de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania destruyeron un tanque enemigo con un golpe preciso. #Kyiv #kiev #ukraine #russian #RussiaUkraineConflict


----------



## Gotthard (12 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jajajaja hasta que los rusos empiezan a disparar pasan al menos...20 segundos?
> 
> Conozco gitanos robalimones que en 20 segundos están en Pernambuco si oyen a la Guardia Civil.
> 
> ...



Si eso te hace feliz, pues pa ti la perra gorda, pero no es lo que se aprecia en el video. Yo solo describo lo que veo, no me cortaria de describir una batalla que ganen los ucranianos si alguna vez se dignan a subir alguna..... y digo _batalla_, donde ambos contendientes se muevan y traten de putearse mutuamente. Disparar un misil a un tanque claramente abandonado pues no da mucho que describir.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (12 Mar 2022)

Una muy buena fuente de Twitter que cuando crece y molesta a la élite es censurada . 

Vamos a ver cómo levantan la información los medios oficiales de la toma de Kiev


----------



## delhierro (12 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Pintados con O, rusos al este de Kiev, hay rastros de nieve, es una emboscada de los primeros días, pero es una mezcla rara de imágenes de cosas diferentes.



Para despistar incautos, lo unico que consiguen es incendiar los depositos externos de un tanque, no hay nada destruido ahí, salvo posiblemente los 10 o 12 que atacan, y que son cañoneados y supongo que ametrallados ( eso no se ve ) desde los carros y los blindados. Ademas atacan desde una posición sin salida, son suicidas y/o gente que no tiene ni puta idea de lo que hace.


----------



## Bartleby (12 Mar 2022)

ya hay acusaciones cruzadas de armas biológicas.









EE UU cree que Rusia prepara un ataque biológico en Ucrania


El presidente Biden advierte a Putin que pagará «severas consecuencias» si lo lleva a cabo




www.elcorreo.com


----------



## ccartech (12 Mar 2022)

los rusos en Kharkiv golpearon un edificio de apartamentos con un cohete.
@UKRI_News@Ukraine@UKRinUN@Canada
#UkraineRussiaWar #UkraineInvasion #RussiaUkraineWar #RussianUkrainianWar


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (12 Mar 2022)

https://www.donbass-insider.com/fr/2022/03/10/la-russie-met-la-main-sur-des-documents-concernant-les-laboratoires-biologiques-americains-en-ukraine/









*LA RUSSIE MET LA MAIN SUR DES DOCUMENTS CONCERNANT LES LABORATOIRES BIOLOGIQUES AMÉRICAINS EN UKRAINE*
10/03/2022



https://www.donbass-insider.com/fr/2020/12/08/arme-dans-un-tube-a-essai-comment-les-etats-unis-ont-fait-ukraine-un-terrain-experimentation-biologique/


*ARME DANS UN TUBE À ESSAI – COMMENT LES ÉTATS-UNIS ONT FAIT DE L’UKRAINE UN TERRAIN D’EXPÉRIMENTATION BIOLOGIQUE*


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (12 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _Según la ONU, unas *377.000 personas murieron* en la guerra respaldada por la OTAN en Yemen a fines de 2021, el 70% de ellos niños menores de cinco años.
> 
> *Esta matanza recibió menos cobertura en los últimos siete años combinados que la guerra en Ucrania en 14 días.*
> 
> ...



Entonces? Cuándo mandamos armas a Yemen?


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Si eso te hace feliz, pues pa ti la perra gorda, pero no es lo que se aprecia en el video. Yo solo describo lo que veo, no me cortaria de describir una batalla que ganen los ucranianos si alguna vez se dignan a subir alguna..... y digo _batalla_, donde ambos contendientes se muevan y traten de putearse mutuamente. Disparar un misil a un tanque claramente abandonado pues no da mucho que describir.



A ver si llega ya Abu TOW y nos brinda maravillosas escenas de tus rusos a la parrilla como él sólo los sabe cocinar.

Tranquilo que tendrás material gráfico suficiente para darte cabezazos contra la pared.


----------



## El Promotor (12 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Dice el Patriarca de Moscú que está lucha es, en realidad, contra los sodomitas como tú…





Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Bla, bla, bla, pero Ucrania está acabada.
> 
> 
> Sigue rabiando.
> ...




No se ofenda por el comentario del forero @Scardanelli , camarada @Penitenciagite!!

Lo que dice es cierto...

*El líder de la Iglesia ortodoxa rusa: «La guerra es correcta porque es contra el 'lobby' gay»*

*




*

LOL.






@Ernesto o lo otro @Fígaro @delhierro @kelden @dabuti @Castellano @Guillotin @keylargof @Viernes_Negro4 @Edge2 @Erio-Eleuterio @PokemonVilnius @Vilux @HDR @FuturoEuropeo @Alvin Red @Ernesto o lo otro @Azog el Profanador @chusto @elena francis @Guanotopía @tomasjos @Teuro @la mano negra no negra @Dula @visaman @Casino @_Mickey_Mouse_ @lowfour


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> EEUU acaba de enviar a Ucrania otro avión cargado hasta las cartolas de armas. Llegará en las próximas 24h. No especifican lo que es, pero podemos dar por hecho que searán armas para matar muchos orconazirrusos.




pudiendo usar coronavirus que es gratis !!!

Lo mismo Putin . de haber enviado a un agente de la KGB a liquidar a Zelenski , le podría haber pulverizado ese virus tan terrible y acabaría con él al instante , problema resuelto ! 

No puedo entender y es inexplicable, que la invasión de Ucrania que indudablemente está diseñada y programada desde antes del coronavirus, no hubiesen aprovechado la epidemia o hubiesen usado el virus como arma biológica. Además de gratis , tiene un radar para detectar occidentales que es una pasada. De haber muerto en España algún moro o negro de los millones que hay , habría salido en las portadas de los periódicos. 


Los chinos peliculeros, acaban de confinar dos ciudades con millones de habitantes , no por muertos sino por que ha dado positivo algún caso por lo visto.
Miren como huyen despavoridos los chinos ante la noticia de un apestado . 











Escenas de pánico en China ante nuevos rebrotes de Covid: captan una huida masiva para no ser encerrados en una feria


El rebrote de casos de Covid-19 en China ha hecho que las autoridades vuelvan a imponer fuertes restricciones en algunas regiones. Este viernes se anunció...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (12 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Para despistar incautos, lo unico que consiguen es incendiar los depositos externos de un tanque, no hay nada destruido ahí, salvo posiblemente los 10 o 12 que atacan, y que son cañoneados y supongo que ametrallados ( eso no se ve ) desde los carros y los blindados. Ademas atacan desde una posición sin salida, son suicidas y/o gente que no tiene ni puta idea de lo que hace.



Todos esos nazis y fanáticos nacionalistas que van tan contentos con sus panzerfaust, sus NLAW y sus Alcotán de mierda son carne de cañón para los 125 mm rusos. Acojonante el cañonazo que les meten en el 1:01



https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/1502368481639075842/pu/vid/1280x720/gJvT2CO3bVYQ21AW.mp4


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

¿Qué nos queda…?

@eljusticiero @Burbujo II @El Promotor


----------



## delhierro (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Minsky Moment (12 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Entonces? Cuándo mandamos armas a Yemen?



Y le montamos sanciones a Arabia Saudí.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> No se ofenda por el comentario del forero @Scardanelli , camarada @Penitenciagite!!
> 
> Lo que dice es cierto...
> 
> ...



Al mariconazo ese del Penitencia se lo llevo diciendo desde el primer día de la invasión...pero peazo bujarra!

Dónde van a respetar mejor tu derechos anales?

Y él empeñado en dorarle la píldora al Putin...pues toma!

Encima hasta el Papa ruso le da por culo pero en el sentido que a él no le Piace...

Ya le dije, ojalá te cojan unos chechenos de esos y te hagan un bukkake con su cabra por medio y todo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> No se ofenda por el comentario del forero @Scardanelli , camarada @Penitenciagite!!
> 
> Lo que dice es cierto...
> 
> ...




A lo que se refiere es A LA BOMBA GAY , un ataque de ingeniería social a los países occidentales que incluye al feminismo , el aborto , la destrucción de las familias y toda la ideologia de género. 

LA BOMBA GAY , consiste en hacer creer A TODA LA POBLACIÓN , que la razón para emparejarse es follar de forma estéril y promiscua ( como los gays ) y no formar una unidad reproductiva , como nuestros padres y antepasados ( POR ESO EXISTIMOS ).

Lo mismo da un ano, que una boca , que una vagina estéril . Son agujeros del cuerpo que los occidentales abducidos por esta secta, usan para drogarse. Por supuesto que está diseñado en despachos enemigos . 

Alguna gente viendo esta guerra de Ucrania se acaba de enterar que el mundo no es un sitio guay y que los enemigos existen .

No es alianza de civilizaciones . Es una civilización mucho más despierta y ágil que está exterminando a la otra sin necesidad de bombas , simplemente sobornando a los criminales que forman el establishment .


----------



## WasP (12 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> O sea que les das como ganadores a tus odiados ruskies. Baia baia...
> 
> Pues esas son las exigencias de Putin, las dos provincias, y el reconocimiento de Crimea, pide poco más. No sé porque no acepta la marioneta del Zelensky, se van los rusos de ''su país'', dejan de destrozarlo y se evita la masacre de millones de civiles inocentes.
> Los civiles que mueran a partir de estas exigencias, serán exclusivamente culpa del gobierno ucraniano. Zelensky puede parar la guerra cuando quiera, otra cosa es que sus amos de occidente tengan otros planes.



También Putin puede parar la guerra cuando quiera, y de hecho dado que la iniciativa de esta fue suya, si la detuviese podría quedar de puta madre alegando que detiene la masacre y que los muertos a partir de entonces son responsabilidad exclusiva de Zelensky. 

Es tan viejo como el "dos no pelean si uno no quiere".


----------



## Teuro (12 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> La virgen, una guerra que cada vez Putin tiene más difícil para ganar y aquí las putinas del foro montándose sus películas sobre como va a ser la repartición del territorio tras la gloriosa victoria rusa. Más bien podrían ir pensando qué va a hacer Putin para no perder lugares como Chechenia.



Guerra de desgaste en Ucrania, están repartiéndola, pero a no ser que hayan millones de "migrantes" o se instaure un "régimen de terror" al estilo nordcoreano en 4 días está la parte rusa con revueltas y sublevaciones. No puede convencer mediante bombas y parte de la población rusa de Ucrania está en contra de la invasión. Por otro lado la OTAN va aislar a Rusia y ponerla económicamente contra las cuerdas, evidentemente se va a financiar toda la insurgencia allá donde se pueda, y eso incluye Chechenia, el Cáucaso, los Tan-ta-nes, etc.


----------



## El Promotor (12 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> ¿Qué nos queda…?
> 
> @eljusticiero @Burbujo II @El Promotor




Oh my God!

Otro agente de Soros, los judeomasones y los reptiliannos que también engañó a Putin...







Ahora si que se puede justificar la invasión de Ucrania.

LOL.






@eljusticiero @Burbujo II @Giles Amaury @Karamba @delhierro @Azog el Profanador @Fígaro @Ernesto o lo otro @Erio-Eleuterio


----------



## Mabuse (12 Mar 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Yo aqui no veo trampa linguistica ninguna, espia es la forma coloquial y eso lo sabe cualquier ser humano que no sea nuevo en el tema y este en esto por la modita.



Los eufemismos son formas de ocultar el auténtico significado de las palabras, un avión de reconocimiento es un avión para reconocer un terreno y sacarle fotos, un avión diseñado para sobrevolar oculto territorio por el que no está autorizado a pasar en tiempos de paz es un avión espía. Un agente de inteligencia, o secreto, es un espía. Un anglo es un hijo de puta y un inglés un tío que vive en el país que gobiernan los anglos y tiene pasaporte de allí.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (12 Mar 2022)

Algunos inputs que podrían estar relacionados con los biolaboratorios. Epidemia de Sarampión en Ucrania (I).


Spoiler











*12.02.2018*

Escribe Olena Holubyeva.

https://112.international/article/m...ion-is-this-type-the-deadliest-one-25521.html
*Measles genotype B3 (Kabul) found in Odesa region: Is this type the deadliest one?*

Traducción paco-Google.

*Sarampión de genotipo B3 (Kabul) encontrado en la región de Odesa: ¿es este tipo el más mortal?*


Spoiler



Un genotipo peligroso del virus del *sarampión*, *B3 (Kabul)*, está circulando en la región de Odesa, como se indica en el comunicado de prensa de la Administración Estatal Regional de Odesa. "Las personas de otras regiones de Ucrania están infectadas con muestras europeas del *virus D8*. Y solo en la región de Odesa, además del *genotipo D3*, el B3 (Kabul) es fijo. Se caracteriza por una alta patogenicidad y virulencia. Su agresividad da una alta incidencia y letalidad. Los resultados son aprobados por las investigaciones especiales de laboratorio en Copenhague", dice el informe.

_112.ua_ ha pedido a los médicos que expliquen las peculiaridades de este genotipo, pero esta información los confundió. "No, no he escuchado nada como esto, leeré las noticias, por supuesto, sí ..." *Fedir Lapiy*, experto del departamento de Parasitología del Ministerio de Salud, Enfermedades Infecciosas. Según este médico experimentado, el tipo de genotipo no afecta la agresividad del virus.

También contactamos al jefe del laboratorio de referencia virológica del Centro de Salud Pública del Ministerio de Salud de Ucrania, *Iryna Demchyshyna*. Esta organización está involucrada en la identificación de genotipos de sarampión y, por hoy, es el árbitro más autorizado en este campo.

Demchyshyna dijo que el genotipo B3 del sarampión (Kabul) se identificó en la mitad de las regiones de Ucrania. La médico aseguró que el monitoreo de los genotipos de sarampión en el territorio de Ucrania se ha llevado a cabo durante mucho tiempo. Entonces, en tiempos de la Unión Soviética, las muestras se enviaron al laboratorio de referencia en Moscú, y recientemente (desde 2014) se enviaron muestras a Luxemburgo, al laboratorio regional de referencia de la *OMS*, para el diagnóstico de sarampión y *rubéola*.

Según los últimos datos, seis genotipos de sarampión están circulando en Ucrania. "El genotipo importa cuando evaluamos la situación de qué país se trajo la cepa, tenemos cepas de sarampión traídas de Singapur: D8, *D4*, D3. Los genotipos se importaron de Rumania, Bulgaria y Georgia", dijo Demchyshyna.

El jefe del laboratorio de referencia especificó que los resultados del último monitoreo (sobre la base de los cuales se establecieron seis genotipos) se recibieron en septiembre de 2017. "El 22 de enero, se envió otro lote de muestras (aproximadamente 70) a la laboratorio de referencia de la OMS en la región (estos son análisis de personas que enfermaron, incluido enero de 2018). Después de 2-3 semanas, recibiremos los resultados ", dijo.

Irina Demchyshyna aseguró a _112.ua_ que es imposible decir cuál de los genotipos es más o menos peligroso: "El genotipo del sarampión no afecta la letalidad ni las complicaciones. Esas ocho víctimas del sarampión en Ucrania en 2017-2018 no fueron vacunadas. Por supuesto, el virus del sarampión se comporta de manera diferente en el cuerpo de cada persona, pero si una persona no está vacunada, por supuesto, sus posibilidades de sufrir malas consecuencias son mayores ", señaló el especialista.

"No puedo decir que B3 (Kabul) es el más peligroso entre todos los genotipos. El hecho es que este tipo no circuló en el país hasta finales de 2016", afirmó Demchyshyna.

Cualquier genotipo, independientemente de su origen, puede provocar enfermedades entre las personas que no tienen inmunidad específica (que no están vacunadas). "La tarea principal es que las personas se comiencen a vacunar ahora, ya que la vacuna protege contra el sarampión, independientemente del genotipo. Tenemos menos del 10% de la población vacunada contra el sarampión", dijo el jefe del laboratorio de referencia.

La vacuna utilizada para prevenir el sarampión es estable y efectiva contra todos los genotipos del virus, aseguraron nuestros interlocutores. "No es la *gripe*, que tiene opciones de pandemia. Recuerda la situación en 2009-2010 cuando se necesitaba una nueva vacuna cada año debido al cambio en la circulación del virus de la gripe. Y su composición (vacuna contra la gripe) cambia cada año", dijo Demchyshyna. Y Fedir Lapiy también estuvo de acuerdo con esta afirmación: "Hoy en día, se usan varios virus de vacuna en la fabricación de la vacuna. Pueden pertenecer a diferentes genotipos", dijo el médico.



* Algunas referencias.


Spoiler



*22.01.2018*

https://112.international/society/m...es-reported-as-of-early-january-22-24823.html
*Measles outbreak in Kyiv : 121 cases reported as of early January 22

29.01.2018*

https://112.international/ukraine-t...measles-doubled-in-ukraine-in-2017-25095.html
*Vaccination against measles doubled in Ukraine in 2017*

*30.01.2018*

https://112.international/society/m...-254-cases-reported-in-lviv-region-25139.html
*Measles outbreak in Ukraine: 254 cases reported in Lviv region*

https://112.international/society/3...inning-of-2018-healthcare-ministry-25120.html
*3,000 Ukrainians infected with measles since beginning of 2018, - Healthcare Ministry

05.02.2018*

https://112.international/society/13-kyivites-infected-with-measles-since-early-february-25309.html
*13 Kyivites infected with measles since early February*

https://112.international/society/198-people-infected-with-measles-in-lviv-25333.html
*198 people infected with measles in Lviv*

https://112.international/society/25-year-old-woman-died-from-measles-in-ivano-frankivsk-25335.html
*25-year-old woman died from measles in Ivano-Frankivsk

06.02.2018*

https://112.international/society/3-554-people-infected-with-measles-in-2018-25357.html
*3,554 people infected with measles in 2018*

*09.02.2018*

https://112.international/society/a...enotype-b3-spotted-in-odesa-region-25465.html
*Aggressive measles virus genotype B3 spotted in Odesa region

06.03.2018*

https://112.international/society/a...ed-with-measles-in-ukraine-in-2018-26311.html
*About 6,500 people infected with measles in Ukraine in 2018*



*01.05.2018*

Escribe Dilyana Gaytandzhieva.

Measles virus from Afghanistan blamed for deadly outbreak in Ukraine - Dilyana.bg
*Measles virus from Afghanistan blamed for deadly outbreak in Ukraine*

Traducción paco-Google.

*Se culpa al virus del sarampión de Afganistán por un brote mortal en Ucrania*


Spoiler



Un virus mortal del *sarampión genotipo B3 (Kabul) *está circulando en la región de Odesa, advirtieron los funcionarios de salud de Ucrania. Según el informe de la *Administración Estatal Regional de Odesa*, los pacientes de otras regiones de Ucrania han sido infectados con el *genotipo europeo - D8* del virus. Solo en la región de Odesa se ha confirmado el genotipo B3 (Kabul). Se caracteriza por una alta patogenicidad y virulencia. Su agresividad resulta en alta incidencia y letalidad.

Un total de 9.091 personas, incluidos 3.270 adultos y 5.821 niños, se han enfermado de sarampión a la decimotercera semana de 2018, según el *Centro de Salud Pública de Ucrania*. Siete personas murieron debido a las complicaciones: cinco niños y dos adultos.

_5.821 niños en Ucrania han sido infectados con sarampión durante los primeros cuatro meses del año_.








El número de casos de sarampión durante los primeros cuatro meses del año es el doble del número de casos notificados en 2017: se registraron 4.782 casos de sarampión en Ucrania en 2017 en comparación con 9.091 en 2018.

*Marthe Everard*, representante de la *OMS* en Ucrania, dijo en un comunicado que al menos el doble de niños fueron vacunados contra el sarampión en 2017 en comparación con el año anterior. Estos números plantean preguntas sobre por qué tantas personas se han enfermado a pesar del programa de vacunación contra el sarampión.

Ucrania es uno de los 25 países del mundo con biolaboratorios del *Pentágono* en su territorio. Estados Unidos ha estado operando 11 biolaboratorios solo en Ucrania. Los proyectos militares en estas instalaciones de investigación biológica son información confidencial, de acuerdo con el Acuerdo de 2005 entre el *Departamento de Defensa* de los Estados Unidos y el Ministerio de Salud de Ucrania.

_Según el Acuerdo de 2005 entre el Departamento de Defensa de los EEUU y el Ministerio de Salud de Ucrania, el gobierno de Ucrania tiene prohibido divulgar públicamente información confidencial sobre el programa de los EEUU_.














Según las disposiciones de este acuerdo, el estado anfitrión no tiene control sobre los experimentos militares que los científicos del Pentágono y los contratistas privados estadounidenses con inmunidad diplomática realizan en su propio territorio. Afganistán (de donde se origina el mortal virus B3 (Kabul)) también tiene un biolaboratorio del Pentágono en su territorio.


* Documento.


Spoiler





```
https://2001-2009.state.gov/documents/organization/95251.pdf
```












*22.12.2018*

Escribe Don Ward Hackett.

Ukraine Reports More Measles Cases Than 27 EU Countries Combined
*Ukraine Reports More Measles Cases Than 27 EU Countries Combined*

Traducción paco-Google.

*Ucrania informa de más casos de sarampión que 27 países de la UE juntos*


Spoiler



El CDC y el *Departamento de Estado* han emitido alertas de viaje y sugerencias de vacunas para viajar a Ucrania.

Según el Centro de Salud Pública del Ministerio de Salud de Ucrania, 49,518 personas (18,297 adultos y 31,221 niños) han sido diagnosticadas con el *virus del sarampión* en Ucrania durante 2018.

Estos datos contrastan con los informes del 10 de octubre de 2018, cuando 32,489 personas habían sufrido sarampión.

Esta información indica que el brote de sarampión en Ucrania se ha expandido aproximadamente un 53 por ciento en 2 meses.

Específicamente, la mayoría de los casos de sarampión en Ucrania se han reportado en la séptima ciudad más grande de Ucrania, Lviv (10,818), que tiene una población de 2.6 millones de residentes regionales.

Además, el brote de sarampión en Ucrania parece ser mayor que 27 países de la UE combinados (13,114) durante 2018.

Varios de los países vecinos occidentales de Ucrania, como Moldavia y Rumania, también han reportado numerosos casos de sarampión durante 2018.

El Ministerio de Salud de Ucrania dijo en un comunicado de prensa que "la inmunización es una cuestión de seguridad nacional, ya que la salud de los ucranianos, todos juntos y todos en particular, depende del nivel de cobertura de vacunación en el país".

Además, si el responsable médico local no puede proporcionar la información necesaria, debe comunicarse con el departamento de salud de Ucrania en su área.

El sarampión es una enfermedad que puede provocar complicaciones graves, como neumonía (infección de los pulmones) e incluso la muerte. Es causado por un virus altamente contagioso que se transmite por el aire al respirar, toser o estornudar, según el* Centro para el Control y la Prevención de Enfermedades (CDC)* de EEUU.

Para alertar a los estadounidenses que visitan Ucrania, se emitió una alerta de Nivel 1 desde el CDC (practicar precauciones habituales), el 2 de mayo de 2018.

El CDC dice que los viajeros a Ucrania deben asegurarse de que estar vacunados contra el sarampión con la *vacuna MMR* (sarampión, paperas y rubéola).

Y para asegurarse de estar al día con la difteria, el tétanos y la tos ferina, la varicela, la poliomielitis y una vacuna anual contra la gripe.

Además, el CDC recomienda la vacuna contra la hepatitis A porque se puede contraer la hepatitis A a través de alimentos o agua contaminados en Ucrania, independientemente de dónde se encuentre o dónde se coma.

*

Recientemente, el 4 de diciembre de 2018, el Departamento de Estado de los EEUU emitió una alerta de nivel 2 (mayor precaución) para los ciudadanos norteamaericanos visitantes en Ucrania.

Además, la Embajada de los EEUU en la ciudad de Kiev emitió una alerta adicional para los visitantes estadounidenses el 14 de diciembre de 2018.



* Algunas referencias.


Spoiler



Removed: Measles in Ukraine - Watch - Level 1, Practice Usual Precautions - Travel Health Notices | Travelers' Health | CDC
Removed: Measles in Romania - Watch - Level 1, Practice Usual Precautions - Travel Health Notices | Travelers' Health | CDC
Removed: Measles in Moldova - Watch - Level 1, Practice Usual Precautions - Travel Health Notices | Travelers' Health | CDC

*10.10.2018*

Escribe Don Ward Hackett.

Ukraine Confirms 32,489 Measles Cases During 2018
*Ukraine Confirms 32,489 Measles Cases During 2018

14.12.2018*

Demonstration Alert – U.S. Embassy Kyiv, Ukraine
*Demonstration Alert – U.S. Embassy Kyiv, Ukraine*



*18.03.2019*

Sarampión en Ucrania: la última víctima es una niña de nueve años
*Sarampión en Ucrania: la última víctima es una niña de nueve años*

Extracto.


Spoiler



Once personas murieron debido al *sarampión* y más de 30.000 personas padecieron esta enfermedad desde principios de año en Ucrania, el país europeo más afectado por esta dolencia, anunció el lunes el *Ministerio de Salud* ucraniano. La última víctima es una niña de nueve años que falleció el sábado en la región de Rivné (oeste), lo que lleva a 11 el número de muertes debido al sarampión desde el inicio del año, precisó el ministerio en un comunicado. En total, unos 17.000 menores y 13.000 adultos fueron infectados en el 2019, según la misma fuente.

Las regiones con más casos son las del oeste del país: Lviv, Rivné, Vinnytsya, Khmelnytsky, así como la capital, Kiev, precisó una portavoz del ministerio de Salud, *Maryna Dadinova*.



*08.04.2019*

Escribe Helen Bedford.

¿Por qué están aumentando los casos de sarampión en el mundo si la enfermedad estaba prácticamente erradicada? - BBC News Mundo
*¿Por qué están aumentando los casos de sarampión en el mundo si la enfermedad estaba prácticamente erradicada?

07.05.2019*

La OMS insta a Europa a vacunarse tras detectar 34.000 casos de sarampión
*La OMS insta a Europa a vacunarse tras detectar 34.000 casos de sarampión 

08.05.2019*

Más de 34.000 personas en Europa infectadas por sarampión
*Más de 34.000 personas en Europa infectadas por sarampión en lo que va de año *


----------



## explorador (12 Mar 2022)

Que quede claro, pero por intentar mover la Baraka, y solo a prueba por dos meses y si te parece bien, no quiero polémicas…. pero, “Pedro ¿y si devuelves a Franco a su tumba en el Valle de los Caídos?”. A peor no vamos a ir, eso seguro…


----------



## Giles Amaury (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> *El líder de la Iglesia ortodoxa rusa: «La guerra es correcta porque es contra el 'lobby' gay»*
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Putin y su santa cruzada contra los nazis maricones y drogatas de Ucrania: joder es que esto lo cuentas hace 15 años y no se lo cree nadie.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (12 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> ...
> Ya le dije, ojalá te cojan unos chechenos de esos y te hagan un bukkake con su cabra por medio y todo.



Ya no duerme de la excitación


----------



## cobasy (12 Mar 2022)

George Soros: United States, European Union Must Remove Putin And Xi From Power 'Before They Can Destroy Our Civilization'


A third world war will “destroy our civilization” unless Russian President Vladimir Putin and Chinese President Xi Jinping are “removed from power” warns billionaire Democrat megadonor George Soros. “After receiving a green light from Chinese President Xi Jinping, Russian President Vladimir...




www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## JoséBatallas (12 Mar 2022)

alguna pagina web o foro donde recopilen los videos mas duros de la guerra? Sin censura, estilo theYNC pero con mas material y movimiento?


----------



## piru (12 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Es un gran video, el primero que da muestra algo de combate real en el que no estan disparando a vehiculos en parado, pero para que la cosa parezca mas importante no se han cortado en intercalar de forma cutre fotos de vehiculos destruidos que no tienen que ver y de algo explotando en un descampado que no corresponden a esta escaramuza que se desarrolla en una autopista.
> 
> Primero le endiñan a un T72, *una loseta de blindaje reactivo explota y el misil se va a hacer gargaras*, por el tamaño bien puede ser un javelin.
> 
> ...



Yo veo dos disparos:

El 1º no se ve dónde termina:



El 2º es el que rebota en el tanque:



El primero, por el fogonazo, parece un arma más pequeña.


----------



## Mabuse (12 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _Según la ONU, unas *377.000 personas murieron* en la guerra respaldada por la OTAN en Yemen a fines de 2021, el 70% de ellos niños menores de cinco años.
> 
> *Esta matanza recibió menos cobertura en los últimos siete años combinados que la guerra en Ucrania en 14 días.*
> 
> ...



Tampoco es que hicieran mucho caso de lo que ocurría en el Dombass desde hace ocho años. No es el color de la piel, es el color del dinero, y dar noticias de lo de Ucrania da dinero.


----------



## Giles Amaury (12 Mar 2022)

Teniendo en cuenta que Kiev está a unos 80 km de la frontera con Rusia y que llevamos 15 días de invasión eso quiere decir que la imparable maquinaria militar rusa ha avanzado a una velocidad de unos 4 kilómetros y medio por día: toma bliztkrieg ruski.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Ya no duerme de la excitación



Jajajaja, qué bueno.

Ése debe ser el punto por el que le gustaría que nos invadiera Rusia...rollo Sado total.
Los puños de nigerianos por el culo ya se le quedaron cortos.


----------



## Gotthard (12 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que Kiev está a unos 80 km de la frontera con Rusia y que llevamos 15 días de invasión eso quiere decir que la imparable maquinaria militar rusa ha avanzado a una velocidad de unos 4 kilómetros y medio por día: toma bliztkrieg ruski.



Avanzan a rodillo. Los rusos nunca han sido de blitzkrieg. Leete a Rokossovsky.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Mar 2022)

a recoger patatas si las hay como en los tiempos sovieticos


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

WasP dijo:


> También Putin puede parar la guerra cuando quiera, y de hecho dado que la iniciativa de esta fue suya, si la detuviese podría quedar de puta madre alegando que detiene la masacre y que los muertos a partir de entonces son responsabilidad exclusiva de Zelensky.
> 
> Es tan viejo como el "dos no pelean si uno no quiere".



Tonto follarrusos con nick en inglés número 3.000.000...

1. Ya veríamos si Zelenski traga accede a perder esas dos provincias.

2. Qué otras condiciones leoninas pondría Rusia?

Está claro que al que le urge la paz es a Rusia, cada día que pasa la CAGADA es más evidente.


----------



## Mabuse (12 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Avanzan a rodillo. Los rusos nunca han sido de blitzkrieg. Leete a Rokossovsky.



Esto ha sido una combinación de lo mejor de ambas estrategias, desarbolar al enemigo con rapidez para después ocupar con calma.


----------



## Giles Amaury (12 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Avanzan a rodillo. Los rusos nunca han sido de blitzkrieg. Leete a Rokossovsky.



Yo soy más de Zhukov: no hay problemas de logística.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (12 Mar 2022)

Algunos inputs que podrían estar relacionados con los biolaboratorios. Epidemia de Sarampión en Ucrania (II).


Spoiler



*09.07.2019*

https://fundacionio.com/2019/07/09/julio-2019-situacion-del-sarampion-en-ucrania/
*Situación del Sarampión en Ucrania*


Spoiler



Autoridades de Salud Pública de Ucrania notificaron 485 casos adicionales de *sarampión* la semana pasada, con lo que el total de casos del brote en el 2019 asciende a 55,776 personas (26,112 adultos, 29,584 niños), incluyendo 18 muertes. Una cifra ya superior a los casos en todo el 2018 (54.481).

Del 28 de junio al 4 de julio, la distribución de casos fue la siguiente: Kiev (49 pacientes: 26 adultos y 23 niños), Khmelnytsky (40 pacientes: 17 adultos y 23 niños), Kharkiv (37 pacientes: 25 adultos y 12 niños), Chernivtsi (pacientes: 10 adultos y 27 niños) y Oblasts de Dnipropetrovsk (37 pacientes: 18 adultos y 19 niños).

Es necesario realizar acciones para combatir el brote. Todos los niños deben recibir la primera y la segunda dosis de la vacuna contra el sarampión de según el calendario de vacunación. El *Ministerio de Salud *de Ucrania ofrece la vacunación gratuita para niños y adultos, incluidos los niños de 6 meses.



*12.08.2019*

Escribe Tanisha M. Fazal.

Measles, Ukraine, and Civil War: The Missing Links
*Measles, Ukraine, and Civil War: The Missing Links*

Traducción paco-Google.

*Sarampión, Ucrania y guerra civil: los eslabones perdidos*


Spoiler



En 2018, el brote mundial de *sarampión* se cobró 109,000 vidas y enfermó a 200,000 más en 126 países. Y el brote no parece estar disminuyendo. Los brotes en Europa y los EEUU se han rastreado hasta Ucrania, donde la propagación del sarampión generalmente se atribuye a una guerra civil en curso. Pero los mecanismos específicos que conectan la guerra civil y el brote de enfermedades no están claros en este caso.

Aquí está el enigma: el conflicto en Ucrania se concentra en la parte oriental del país, donde el gobierno ha estado luchando contra los separatistas respaldados por Rusia desde 2014. Y aunque ciertamente hay una incidencia de sarampión más alta de lo normal en las regiones cercanas a la lucha , como Donetsk y Luhansk, los brotes más graves se encuentran en el oeste de Ucrania.

*Si la guerra civil ucraniana explica el brote de sarampión en el país, ¿por qué el combate está en la parte más oriental del país, mientras que los brotes más severos están en el oeste?*

_Figura 1: Casos de sarampión en Ucrania, 2018_.








A pesar de esta desconcertante geografía, sospechamos que la sabiduría convencional que vincula la guerra civil y el brote de enfermedades es correcta en este caso. De acuerdo con la publicación _*Cullen Hendrix*_ del año pasado, nuestra propia vista panorámica de los datos sugiere que entre 2012 y 2017, los países con una guerra civil en curso experimentaron 170 casos más de sarampión por año que los países sin guerra civil (controlando la población y el PIB por cápita por año). Pero, ¿cuál es exactamente la naturaleza del enlace? Y, en particular, ¿cómo podemos explicar la distribución de los brotes de sarampión en Ucrania?

Podemos pensar en cuatro posibles respuestas:

*1. Desplazados internos (PDI)*, pero... la interrupción de la atención médica regular en la zona de conflicto, combinada con el desplazamiento interno de este a oeste, podría haber acelerado la propagación del sarampión hacia el oeste en Ucrania. Sin embargo, si los IDP son la respuesta, la conexión no es sencilla. La mayoría de los desplazados internos ucranianos se han quedado en el este: se acaban de mudar de ciudades como Bakhmutska y Kramatorska, a otras áreas cercanas como Kharkiv. Pero una mirada más cercana a la demografía de los desplazados internos arroja luz sobre la geografía del brote. En comparación con el este, los niños representan más del doble de la proporción relativa de desplazados internos que han sido desplazados internamente hacia el oeste. El conflicto ha ejercido una enorme presión sobre los esfuerzos de vacunación de Ucrania, y en un momento solo el 42% de los niños reciben las dosis necesarias. Debido a que los niños son más vulnerables al sarampión, la interrupción de las vacunas en el este, junto con el movimiento de familias hacia el oeste, probablemente ayude a explicar los lugares aparentemente desconcertantes de varios brotes. Nuestro análisis de datos de la parte posterior de la servilleta sugiere que un aumento del 1% en la proporción de niños entre la población general de desplazados internos corresponde a un aumento de aproximadamente el 6% al 30% en la incidencia de sarampión dentro de una provincia (control de la población, local medidas de riqueza e intensidad del conflicto).

*2. Infraestructura de salud debilitada*. Las guerras civiles a menudo se ven favorecidas por, y ciertamente causan, la erosión de las instituciones públicas, incluidas las relacionadas con la salud pública. Liberia tenía 237 médicos en el país en 1989 cuando estalló la guerra civil, 89 en 1998 y menos de 20 en 2003. En parte como resultado del estallido del conflicto en 2014, Ucrania llegó tarde para ordenar vacunas en 2014/15. En 2016, menos de la mitad de los bebés ucranianos recibieron su vacuna inicial y, como consecuencia, menos de un tercio de los niños pequeños recibieron su vacuna de seguimiento.

*3. Erosión de la confianza*. Se ha demostrado que el conflicto erosiona la confianza en varias dimensiones. Entre estos puede haber confianza en la atención médica. La *CIA* utilizó infamemente un esquema de vacuna contra la polio en su búsqueda de *Osama bin Laden*; Una consecuencia fue la resistencia posterior, y a veces violenta, a las futuras vacunas, incluidos varios ataques contra los trabajadores de la salud. En otra investigación, uno de nosotros descubrió que las áreas en Guinea, Liberia y Sierra Leona que experimentaron las tasas más altas de violencia en tiempos de guerra pasados también fueron las áreas donde el brote de *ébola* de 2015 fue más severo, posiblemente debido a la erosión de la confianza en los trabajadores de la salud. Observamos una dinámica similar en el brote de ébola del este de la República Democrática del Congo hoy. Y en 2008, la muerte de un adolescente ucraniano después de (pero no por) recibir la vacuna contra el sarampión alimentó la desconfianza nacional, lo que también se evidencia en Europa en general.

*4. Datos perdidos*. Es posible que este rompecabezas no sea, de hecho, un rompecabezas. Quizás el mapa de calor es incorrecto porque es muy difícil obtener buenos datos sobre los resultados de salud de las zonas de conflicto. Este problema se agrava por la fuga de cerebros de los trabajadores de salud locales y la renuencia de las ONG internacionales como *MSF* y *CICR* de poner en peligro a su propio personal en una era de ataques cada vez mayores contra los trabajadores humanitarios. La *Cruz Roja de Ucrania*, cuyos datos usamos para producir el mapa de calor anterior, así como otras organizaciones de ayuda como la *Organización Mundial de la Salud*, enfrentan una seguridad complicada que limita su capacidad de recopilar datos confiables en zonas de conflicto. Además, los estados que experimentan brotes de enfermedades tienen múltiples incentivos para no informar la incidencia de enfermedades, que van desde las preocupaciones sobre el turismo hasta el potencial de consecuencias económicas negativas.

Podemos decir con confianza que existe una correlación entre la guerra civil y las enfermedades infecciosas. Pero aún no podemos decir por qué. Sin embargo, en una era de transporte globalizado y microbios en rápida evolución que no requieren pasaportes, es fundamental descubrir estos enlaces faltantes. Incluso en países ricos como los EEUU los brotes suponen una carga importante para los presupuestos del departamento de salud pública local y pueden alentar a los funcionarios públicos a implementar políticas agresivas, como prohibir a los niños no vacunados de los espacios públicos y las escuelas locales. En áreas con una infraestructura de salud pública más débil, el temor a la enfermedad ha aumentado la demanda de la vacuna, lo que resulta en escasez.

También sabemos que el sarampión es una enfermedad altamente prevenible. De los muchos desafíos asociados con la guerra civil que podemos anticipar, este puede ser uno de los más solucionables. Pero la falta de un régimen internacional fuerte para proteger a los desplazados internos presenta un obstáculo crítico. No obstante, las consecuencias de los brotes y las conexiones ubicuas y rápidas entre lugares distantes subrayan la necesidad de comprender y mitigar los impulsores y mecanismos entre la enfermedad y la guerra.



*20.08.2019*

Alerta de la OMS: “dramático” resurgir del sarampión en Europa a causa de los ‘antivacunas’
*Alerta de la OMS: “dramático” resurgir del sarampión en Europa a causa de los ‘antivacunas’

04.11.2019*

Escriben Kate Kelland y Pavel Polityuk.

Breaking International News & Views
*El sarampión y la desconfianza en Ucrania debilitan las defensas del mundo

22.01.2020*

Strengthening response to measles outbreak in Ukraine
*Strengthening response to measles outbreak in Ukraine

21.02.2020*

Escribe Belén Hernández.

Sarampión: 6.000 muertos en 2019 (solo en República Democrática del Congo)
*Sarampión: 6.000 muertos en 2019 (solo en República Democrática del Congo)

22.04.2020*

Escribe Belén Hernández.

Sarampión: la epidemia colateral infantil de la covid-19
*Sarampión: la epidemia colateral infantil de la covid-19*


Spoiler


----------



## Tyrelfus (12 Mar 2022)

[#URGENTE] Un dron filmó una emboscada de las Fuerzas Ucranianas a un convoy de blindados Rusos que avanzaban en una carretera. En el video se observa como la emboscada comienza con el lanzamiento de 2 misiles anti-tanque. un NLAW y un RPG-7, el misil NLAW golpea la torreta de uno de los blindados y el RPG-7 falla al impactar contra un árbol. Inmediatamente los tripulantes del tanque Ruso impactado comienzan a evacuarlo, el blindado que se encuentra detrás del tanque impactado también comienza a ser evacuado aunque este no recibió impacto. Mientras el convoy se dispersa, dos tanques deciden hacerle frente a la emboscada, encuentran las posiciones Ucranianas y comienzan a atacarlas, a los 0:32 segundo de video se observa como un Tanque ruso dispara contra una posición Ucraniana y casi al mismo segundo/instante desde unos escasos metros más debajo del impacto del proyectil del tanque Ruso, se observa como un Ucraniano lanza un RPG-7 justamente contra el tanque Ruso que realizó el disparo, el RPG-7 impacta en el frente y debajo del tanque, sin gran daño aparente. Mientras tanto el primer tanque y el único que recibió daño de un NLAW comienza a prenderse fuego. El video termina con varios blindados Rusos apuntando y disparando contra la zona desde donde se realizó la emboscada. No hay muchos más datos del video, pero al parecer hubo muertos de ambos lados, ya que sobre el asfalto se observan 2 soldados Rusos que 'saltaron' del tanque impactado y no se mueven y un tercero mal-herido que se arrastra. Los impactos de los proyectiles Rusos sobre la zona de la emboscada también fueron muy potentes y posiblemente provocaron bajas en los Ucranianos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> ya hay acusaciones cruzadas de armas biológicas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya va siendo hora que empiecen a llamarle al coronavirus por su nombre


----------



## Teuro (12 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Estos dicen que ya está empezando
> 
> Rusia levanta un nuevo telón de acero y prohíbe la salida de ingenieros



No se como todavía puede haber aquí quien no piense que Rusia está haciendo esto rematadamente mal. En vez de "atraer" el talento lo están expulsando. Ya lo dije en un post hace unos días, como no levanten un telón de acero en un par de años han huido de Ucrania el 10 millones de personas (el 25% de la población), pero es que habrán de huido de Rusia otros tantos. Ese es el "paraíso terrental" en que se va a convertir Rusia, algo así como Corea del Norte.


----------



## loveisintheair (12 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 978996
> Los civiles que se ofrecieron como voluntarios para unirse a las Fuerzas de Defensa Territorial se entrenan con armas en Odesa
> 
> En otras ocasiones me tragaba lo que decían los periodistas y sentía lástima por lo que veía en las imágenes. Pero en esta guerra me parece que todo está preparado, como si fuera un escenario o un teatro. Lo del hospital ese no me lo trago: ¿solo había UNA ÚNICA EMBARAZADA? ¿Dónde están los demás pacientes? ¿Alguien alguna vez ha visto un hospital con un único paciente?
> ...



A mí me pasa exactamente igual. 
Todo sigue un guión en el que se busca que el público empatice con un bando y odie al otro.
Los ucras son jóvenes, guapos -o ancianos de facciones hermosas u honestas-, tienen familias, niños pequeños, vidas... 
Los rusos son orcos que no tienen quien los quiera.
Zelenski es un héroe.
Y Putin es muy malo y está muy loco.


----------



## Teuro (12 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Rusia exportando materias primas e importando tecnología a/de China es absolutamente viable.



Y lo que hoy es Ucrania para Rusia, será Rusia para China en 15 años.


----------



## Focus in (12 Mar 2022)

como va la guerra? Quien va ganando?


----------



## Rompetangas (12 Mar 2022)

Mientras los ukranianos le están haciendo un"que no hay huevos " a Putin, los aguerridos españoles piden que se firme la rendición


----------



## stuka (12 Mar 2022)

Me quedo con las tetas. Su careto de mierda pintarrejeado...para ti. Ya lo comprenderás.



Y respecto a su cerebro enfermo y depredador...mejor lo dejamos.


----------



## No tengo ni idea de nada. (12 Mar 2022)

loveisintheair dijo:


> A mí me pasa exactamente igual.
> Todo sigue un guión en el que se busca que el público empatice con un bando y odie al otro.
> Los ucras son jóvenes, guapos -o ancianos de facciones hermosas u honestas-, tienen familias, niños pequeños, vidas...
> Los rusos son orcos que no tienen quien los quiera.
> ...



Es la propaganda de siempre y de guerra al máximo. Hace unos meses pusieron una serie documental en La 2 sobre la Segunda Guerra Mundial y en este capítulo de la propaganda aparecía un colegio francés donde la profesora enseñaba a los niños como los alemanes comían niños franceses, literalmente.
Ver los noticiarios del cine de la época o los periódicos demuestra que nada ha cambiado en este asunto. Ahora está la televisión e Internet, mucho peor, más perfecto, masivo pero el lenguaje, el fondo, las intenciones y las formas son iguales. Somos una especie enferma.


----------



## ccartech (12 Mar 2022)

"Diría que Kiev ya está amenazada por un ataque inminente. El ejército ruso ha avanzado seriamente sobre el terreno en dirección a Kiev, pero más en el este que en el norte", dijo John Kirby, portavoz del Departamento de Estado de EE. UU. de Defensa.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (12 Mar 2022)

__





Parte el convoy de taxistas que viaja a Polonia para traer 150 personas refugiadas


https://www.publico.es/publico-tv/publico-al-dia/programa/999306/video--parte-el-convoy-de-taxistas-que-viaja-a-polonia-para-traer-150-personas-refugiadas roto2roto2roto2roto2 No puedo insertar el vídeo, lo siento. Hay que entrar en la web de Público para verlo. El convoy está compuesto por...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## gargamelix (12 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No se como todavía puede haber aquí quien no piense que Rusia está haciendo esto rematadamente mal. En vez de "atraer" el talento lo están expulsando. Ya lo dije en un post hace unos días, como no levanten un telón de acero en un par de años han huido de Ucrania el 10 millones de personas (el 25% de la población), pero es que habrán de huido de Rusia otros tantos. Ese es el "paraíso terrental" en que se va a convertir Rusia, algo así como Corea del Norte.



A donde va todo esto tiene a mucha gente desconcertada en Rusia ahora mismo, desde luego que va a salir bastante gente, no creo que 10 millones pero sí gente valiosa.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

loveisintheair dijo:


> A mí me pasa exactamente igual.
> Todo sigue un guión en el que se busca que el público empatice con un bando y odie al otro.
> Los ucras son jóvenes, guapos -o ancianos de facciones hermosas u honestas-, tienen familias, niños pequeños, vidas...
> Los rusos son orcos que no tienen quien los quiera.
> ...



Nick en inglés.

Eres tonto, incoherente, o las dos cosas?

Taluec.


----------



## Teuro (12 Mar 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Pues si son muchos para ponerse de acuerdo para mover un dedo, mas dificil sera el acuerdo para lo de un ataque masivo a Rusia.
> Como no lo organice USA por su cuenta. y de solanas. ?



Eso es precisamente lo que va a ocurrir. Si se debate el ataque ya saldrá el Borrel de turno a decirlo en una rueda de prensa.


----------



## Teuro (12 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Washington bans dollar supply to Russia
> 
> 
> Washington bans dollar supply to Russia
> ...



También podría prohibir la exportación de dólares a los narcos colombianos o mexicanos. Ya ves lo eficaz que iba a ser la medida.


----------



## Papa_Frita (12 Mar 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> alguna pagina web o foro donde recopilen los videos mas duros de la guerra? Sin censura, estilo theYNC pero con mas material y movimiento?



En reddit está este, aunque imagino que ya lo conoces porque suele salir mucho en el hilo:
r/UkraineWarVideoReport


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

No tengo ni idea de nada. dijo:


> Es la propaganda de siempre y de guerra al máximo. Hace unos meses pusieron una serie documental en La 2 sobre la Segunda Guerra Mundial y en este capítulo de la propaganda aparecía un colegio francés donde la profesora enseñaba a los niños como los alemanes comían niños franceses, literalmente.
> Ver los noticiarios del cine de la época o los periódicos demuestra que nada ha cambiado en este asunto. Ahora está la televisión e Internet, mucho peor, más perfecto, masivo pero el lenguaje, el fondo, las intenciones y las formas son iguales. Somos una especie enferma.



Pues mucho tardaron los franceses, menuda propaganda Pacoeaux de merde, hasta se quedaron cortos.


----------



## Teuro (12 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> No se ofenda por el comentario del forero @Scardanelli , camarada @Penitenciagite!!
> 
> Lo que dice es cierto...
> 
> ...



Y pensábamos que los Ayatolás eran retrógrados.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (12 Mar 2022)

Los rusos siguen sin poder noquear los drones Bayraktar ucranianos, aquí vemos nuevos strikes de estos drones:







Aquí vemos un nuevo ataque contra un convoy ruso, más que un ATGM parece un rpg que es disparado desde una distancia bastante corta, se llega a ver el punto del lanzamiento por el rebufo generado, tras el impacto los demás vehículos del convoy salen en desbandada, algunos soldados incluso huyen campo a través.


----------



## ccartech (12 Mar 2022)

Óblast de Járkov Las fuerzas ucranianas realizan operaciones defensivas en la zona. Un convoy ruso fue emboscado cerca de Chuhuiv. El avance ruso hacia el sur desde Balakliia no ha tenido éxito hasta ahora. Izium yace entre los escombros, Kharkiv ha sido blanco de bombardeos todo el día #UkraineWar


----------



## ccartech (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Feriri88 (12 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No se como todavía puede haber aquí quien no piense que Rusia está haciendo esto rematadamente mal. En vez de "atraer" el talento lo están expulsando. Ya lo dije en un post hace unos días, como no levanten un telón de acero en un par de años han huido de Ucrania el 10 millones de personas (el 25% de la población), pero es que habrán de huido de Rusia otros tantos. Ese es el "paraíso terrental" en que se va a convertir Rusia, algo así como Corea del Norte.




Europa beneficiada

millones de rusos que son su elite cultural y empresarial para Europa


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Los rusos siguen sin poder noquear los drones Bayraktar ucranianos, aquí vemos nuevos strikes de estos drones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nada nada, según el Alto Mando follarusos de guardia en el foro, los rusos no huyen, están reposicionándose para contraatacar, lol.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (12 Mar 2022)

Algunos inputs que podrían estar relacionados con los biolaboratorios. Epidemia de Sarampión en Ucrania (III).


Spoiler



* Por curiosidad. Sobre la muerte en 2008 de un adolescente ucraniano de 17 años, *Anton Tyshchenko*, tras ser vacunado contra el Sarampión.


Spoiler



*2008*

MMR Vaccine in Ukraine (2008) - Death and 92 Hospitalizations
*MMR Vaccine in Ukraine (2008) - Death and 92 Hospitalizations

19.05.2008*

Muere una persona y 92 resultan hospitalizadas tras ser vacunadas del sarampión en Ucrania
*Muere una persona y 92 resultan hospitalizadas tras ser vacunadas del sarampión en Ucrania*


Spoiler



Un adolescente murió y otras 92 personas, 87 de ellas menores de edad, han sido hospitalizadas en el este de Ucrania tras ser inoculados con una vacuna de sarampión, según informó el Ministerio de Emergencias ucraniano, citado por la agencia de noticias _RIA Novosti_.

El pasado 13 de mayo un adolescente de 17 murió tras ser inoculado con una vacuna -en realidad una pequeña dosis del propio virus que hace que el organismo genere los anticuerpos adecuados- en la región de Donetsk. Dos días después otras 60 personas tuvieron que ser hospitalizadas tras la vacunación. En total, unas 20.000 personas de la zona habrían recibido la misma vacuna.

El presidente ucraniano, *Viktor Yushchenko*, manifestó hoy su preocupación por la muerte del joven y pidió al Ministerio de Sanidad que tome medidas para evitar que estos casos se produzcan en el futuro.

De momento, las autoridades han paralizado las vacunaciones para la inmunización del sarampión.



*29.10.2008*

Escribe Dariya Orlova.

https://www.kyivpost.com/article/co...-spurs-vaccination-questions-fears-30691.html
*Teenager’s death spurs vaccination questions, fears*

Traducción paco-Google.

*La muerte de un adolescente genera preguntas sobre la vacunación, temores*


Spoiler



Las violaciones en los procedimientos de prueba de vacunas tienen muchos culpables del Ministerio de Salud de Ucrania. La muerte de un adolescente por vacunación la primavera pasada está asustando a los ucranianos y haciéndoles rechazar las vacunas. Se espera que la tendencia aumente a medida que los investigadores continúen descubriendo violaciones en los procedimientos de prueba de vacunas, seleccionando personas que necesitan inmunización y otras malas prácticas. "El Ministerio de Salud cometió errores fatales y violó las leyes", dijo *Victor Korzh*, jefe de la comisión parlamentaria que investiga el caso.

*Anton Tyshchenko*, un joven de 17 años de Kramatorsk, murió de una vacuna contra el sarampión en mayo de este año. El suero se desarrolló en India y aparentemente no se probó en Ucrania, según los hallazgos de dos comisiones de investigación. También encontraron que el niño en realidad no necesitaba una vacuna porque ya había sido vacunado dos veces.

Tyshchenko fue vacunado en la escuela el 12 de mayo. Unas horas más tarde, comenzó a sentirse enfermo y desarrolló fiebre. Fue hospitalizado la misma noche, pero murió ocho horas después de que se inyectó la vacuna. "Existe una relación directa de causa y efecto entre la muerte de Anton Tyshchenko y su vacuna contra el sarampión y la rubéola", dijo el fiscal general *Oleksandr Medvedko* en su entrevista con _Fakty_ el mes pasado.

Tyshchenko fue vacunado con una de las nueve millones de dosis de suero indio proporcionadas por *UNICEF* como ayuda humanitaria a Ucrania, parte de una campaña conjunta de inmunización con el Ministerio de Salud. La campaña se ha suspendido hasta que termine la investigación de este caso.

Los investigadores dijeron que sospechaban al menos seis violaciones en el proceso de inmunización. Medvedko dijo que uno de ellos estaba inmunizando en la primavera, cuando la salud de los niños es débil después del invierno. Inmediatamente después de la inmunización, Tyshchenko fue enviado a caminar por más de cinco kilómetros a la clínica más cercana para una radiografía de pulmón obligatoria.

Una comisión parlamentaria que realizó una investigación paralela dijo que el suero utilizado para Tyshchenko ni siquiera fue registrado o probado en Ucrania. Sin embargo, ya se han encontrado 207 casos de complicaciones, según sus informes. "Hubo numerosos ultrajes durante la campaña de vacunación adicional", dijo Korzh. Se prohibió el uso de la vacuna en la India, su país de origen, y no se usó en ningún país de la Unión Europea, dijo Korzh.

La *OMS* y UNICEF, sin embargo, insistieron en que no había nada malo con la vacuna. "La vacuna contra el sarampión y la rubéola utilizada en Ucrania está precalificada por la OMS y producida de acuerdo con los más altos estándares internacionales por el *Serum Institute* de India, el mayor productor mundial de vacuna contra el sarampión y la rubéola", escribió *Maryanna Zaichykova*, asistente de comunicaciones en *UNICEF Ucrania*, en respuesta a preguntas del Correo de Kiev. Zaichykova dijo que el shock séptico que causó la muerte del adolescente "no estaba relacionado con la inmunización".

El comité de investigación de Rada también descubrió que la escala de vacunación sugerida por el Ministerio de Salud está exagerada en gran medida. El Ministerio esperaba aplicar la vacuna a nueve millones de personas entre 16 y 29 años, pero los expertos dijeron que solo el 20 por ciento de estas personas necesitan el jab. "Para aquellas personas que tienen inmunidad, dicha inmunización no solo es dañina y peligrosa para su salud, sino que también puede causar consecuencias drásticas", dijo Korzh. Tyshchenko fue uno de ellos porque ya había recibido la vacuna contra el sarampión dos veces en años anteriores.

A medida que los detalles más horripilantes sobre la vacunación masiva salen a la luz pública, más ucranianos están rechazando las vacunas. Algunos datos sugieren que el número de padres que se niegan a vacunar a sus hijos ha crecido dos o tres veces este año, y aún más en Kiev.

*Vyacheslav Kostylev*, jefe de la *League of Civil Rights Protection*, una organización no gubernamental, dijo que el número de personas que solicitan ayuda legal sobre cómo negarse a vacunar a sus hijos está creciendo. La ley de Ucrania es contradictoria: por un lado, los padres deben presentar certificados de vacunación para sus hijos cuando comienzan la escuela o el jardín de infantes. Por otro lado, el derecho a la educación está garantizado por la Constitución y la vacunación es la libre elección de los padres.

Kostylev, cuyos hijos no han sido vacunados, evitó el conflicto enviándolos a un jardín de infantes privado donde las reglas de vacunación no son tan estrictas. Dijo que otros padres prefieren simplemente pagar un certificado falso para evitar dolores de cabeza. "En su mayoría compran certificados, porque es muy difícil luchar [con mecanismos legales]", dijo.

El Ministerio de Salud sigue insistiendo en que la nación necesita inmunización masiva. "Negarse a vacunar es una amenaza para la vida de muchas personas", dijo *Mykola Prodanchuk*, viceministro de salud, quien firmó documentos que permiten la vacuna india en Ucrania. Dijo que la cantidad de personas que requieren inmunización es actualmente lo suficientemente alta como para causar un brote de sarampión.

La OMS también está presionando para reanudar una campaña de inmunización masiva en Ucrania. "Los socios mundiales de la salud instan al gobierno a reafirmar su compromiso con la estrategia de la OMS para eliminar el sarampión y la rubéola en Europa para 2010", dijo su declaración.



*17.12.2017*

Escribe Tony Wesolowsky.

Parents In Ukraine Wary Of Vaccinations Even As Measles Numbers Rise
*Parents In Ukraine Wary Of Vaccinations Even As Measles Numbers Rise *

Traducción paco-Google.

*Los padres en Ucrania desconfían de las vacunas incluso cuando aumentan los números de sarampión*


Spoiler



El problema no es la falta de vacuna, como explica el inmunólogo jefe en Kiev, sino el temor entre los padres de que es peor que la enfermedad.








Oksana nunca ha vacunado a su hijo de 4 años, convencida de que tales medidas preventivas contra enfermedades potencialmente letales hacen más daño que bien.

"Hay muchos datos de que los niños que fueron vacunados contrajeron enfermedades", explica la madre de Kyiv, de 30 años, sin proporcionar detalles. "También ha habido mucha información sobre la muerte de niños vacunados", agrega Oksana, que se niega a divulgar su apellido por temor a que sus comentarios puedan provocar reacciones negativas entre sus amigos.

Dichas nociones, compartidas por una minoría de padres en Ucrania, podrían poner al país de Europa Oriental con 45 millones de habitantes al borde de una gran crisis de salud, advierten los expertos.

"Ucrania está al borde de una epidemia de sarampión", dice *Yevhen Komarovsky*, un pediatra líder en la capital ucraniana al analizar la enfermedad respiratoria que puede propagarse muy fácilmente a través del contacto con moco y saliva infectados.

"Si tomamos en cuenta el nivel [bajo] de vacunación, entonces las tasas de mortalidad son prácticamente milagrosas", señala Komarovsky. "Todavía tenemos mucha suerte". Sin embargo, advierte que "en 2018, desafortunadamente, la situación debería empeorar".

Según datos de 2016 de la *Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS)*, Ucrania ocupa el último lugar en términos de cobertura de vacunación contra el sarampión en Europa.

La OMS también advierte que solo se necesita un pequeño porcentaje de niños no vacunados para crear el caldo de cultivo para los brotes de sarampión.

*Se avecina crisis de salud*

Los números sugieren que el país está en camino a una crisis de salud.

Los casos de sarampión son 20 veces más altos en 2017 en comparación con el año anterior, según datos del Ministerio de Salud de Ucrania. Dos niños murieron en Ucrania en 2017 a causa de la enfermedad, que según el *UN Children's Fund (UNICEF)* es uno de los mayores asesinos de niños en el mundo.

Algunos expertos sugieren que los medios comparten cierta culpa por la situación, por supuestamente avivar las llamas del miedo en Ucrania. En particular, los medios de comunicación están acusados de difundir los hechos en una campaña de vacunación contra el sarampión en el este del país en 2008 que estuvo vinculada a una muerte en ese momento, aunque los funcionarios de salud han rechazado cualquier conexión.

En el pasado, Ucrania sufrió una escasez de vacunas en medio de interrupciones en la entrega en parte exacerbada por el conflicto en el este de Ucrania, donde más de 10,300 han muerto en combates entre las fuerzas gubernamentales y separatistas respaldados por Rusia desde 2014.

Pero Ucrania ha doblado la esquina, explica *Fyodir Lapiy*, el inmunólogo jefe en Kiev. "Actualmente tenemos más de 600,000 dosis de vacuna. Esto es suficiente para dar a todos los niños que tienen vacunaciones programadas y para aquellos que no cumplieron su fecha objetivo", explica Lapiy, y agrega que un nuevo lote de vacunas contra el sarampión, las paperas y la rubéola - a menudo incluidos en una inyección - están programados para entrega en 2018.

_Fyodir Lapiy_.








La vacuna, comprada por el gobierno ucraniano, es gratuita para los niños, enfatiza Lapiy.

*Tasa de vacunación*

Tetyana, una madre de dos niñas pequeñas, dice que decidió vacunarlas, a diferencia de algunas de sus compañeras madres en Kiev. "Tengo amigos que no vacunan a sus hijos. Dicen que las vacunas matarán la mejor defensa contra las enfermedades, sus sistemas de inmunidad [para los niños]", explica Tetyana, quien se negó a dar su apellido.

*Giovanna Barberis*, representante de UNICEF en Ucrania, ha escrito que "los mitos acerca de que las vacunas son potencialmente dañinas", en gran parte "han significado que la cobertura de Ucrania contra el sarampión se redujo drásticamente del 97 por ciento en 2007 al 42 por ciento en 2016".

Oficialmente, Ucrania dice que la tasa de quienes rechazaron las vacunas contra el sarampión en 2017 fue solo del 7,4 por ciento.

Cifras de la OMS dicen que menos del 50 por ciento de los niños de 1 año fueron vacunados contra el sarampión en 2016. Eso pone a Ucrania en último lugar en Europa.

Y los números reales podrían ser peores, porque hay sospechas de que el número de niños vacunados contra el sarampión puede ser mayor "en papel" que en la realidad.

"Entre los llamados vacunados hay, de hecho, muchos niños no vacunados; es decir, aquellos que son vacunados solo en papel, porque sus padres han comprado [falsos] certificados de vacunación [de los médicos]", explica Lapiy.

Por ley, se supone que los padres deben proporcionar un certificado de inmunización antes de que sus hijos comiencen la escuela.

*La culpable es la muerte de 2008*

Los datos sugieren que las vacunas comenzaron a disminuir en 2008, en la época de un incidente ampliamente reportado en la ciudad de Kramatorsk, en el este de Ucrania.

*Anton Tyshchenko*, un joven de 17 años, murió de una vacuna contra el sarampión en mayo de ese año. El suero se desarrolló en India y aparentemente no se probó en Ucrania, según los hallazgos de dos comisiones de investigación. También encontraron que el niño en realidad no necesitaba una vacuna porque ya había sido vacunado dos veces.

Algunos en Ucrania relacionaron su muerte con el suero, aunque funcionarios del gobierno, así como la OMS y UNICEF, insistieron en que no había nada malo con la vacuna.

A pesar de tales negaciones, el incidente parece haber encendido un fervor antivacunación en Ucrania.

En ese momento, *Vyacheslav Kostylev*, jefe de la *League of Civil Rights Protection*, una organización no gubernamental, dijo que el número de personas que solicitan ayuda legal sobre cómo negarse a vacunar a sus hijos estaba creciendo.

Ahora, Ucrania parece estar pagando el precio de la decisión de los padres de optar por no recibir las vacunas.

En los primeros 10 meses de 2017, se registraron 2.381 casos de sarampión en Ucrania, según datos del Ministerio de Salud. Eso se compara con solo 102 casos en 2016 y 105 en 2015.

Dos niños también murieron por complicaciones de la enfermedad en la región de Odesa en 2017, según el ministerio.

La capacidad de la medicina moderna para llevar enfermedades como el sarampión al talón significa que los padres están subestimando la amenaza, dice Komarovksy. "La gente ya no tiene miedo al sarampión, ahora tiene miedo a las vacunas".

Una encuesta realizada por UNICEF en 2012 mostró que hasta un tercio de los padres ucranianos estaban en contra de las vacunas.

Según una declaración de la OMS, "donde las tasas de inmunización caen por debajo del 95 por ciento, el número de individuos susceptibles crece cada año y esto aumenta el riesgo de un gran brote con posibles consecuencias trágicas".

A medida que aumentan los números, los vacunadores de vacunas de Ucrania pueden cambiar de opinión, como parece haber hecho Oksana. Ahora dice que ella y su esposo probablemente vacunarán a sus hijos contra el sarampión, considerando el número de casos que aumenta en Kiev.

La pareja, sin embargo, procederá con cautela. "Compraremos una vacuna belga [producida] y la haremos en una clínica privada", dice Oksana. "No confiamos en los médicos de las policlínicas [estatales] ordinarias".



* Dos referencias.


Spoiler



*29.06.2013*

Escribe Ed Holt.

DEFINE_ME
*Ukraine at risk of polio outbreak

27.07.2017*

Escribe Giovanna Barberis.

The sad inevitability of Ukraine's measles outbreak - UNICEF Connect
*The sad inevitability of Ukraine’s measles outbreak*


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Europa beneficiada
> 
> millones de rusos que son su elite cultural y empresarial para Europa



No mienta.

Putin espera una gran fuga de cerebros occidentales a la prospera Nueva Rusia, ahora que va a volver a ser la gran nación que fue. No se concibe lo contrario.

Lo dijo el RT.


----------



## Decimus (12 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Los rusos siguen sin poder noquear los drones Bayraktar ucranianos, aquí vemos nuevos strikes de estos drones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bien más rusos muertos. La horda turco mongolicas amarilla encontrará su final en Ucrania. Huyen como ratas. Lo que son.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## mike17 (12 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Nada nada, según el Alto Mando follarusos de guardia en el foro, los rusos no huyen, están reposicionándose para contraatacar, lol.



Parece que disparan muy cerca?


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

mike17 dijo:


> Parece que disparan muy cerca?



Cerca no. Lo siguiente. Imagino que es el rango del arma.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

Los turcochinos ya van fraguando el robo de más de 500 aviones comerciales de fabricación y propiedad occidentales: 










Rusia presenta un proyecto de ley en perjuicio de arrendadores


Se dispone que los contratos de arrendamiento serán en rublos y no en dólares, para evitar el impacto de la devaluación.



www.transponder1200.com


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (12 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>



Madre mia, estan embolsando a los ucranianos en el Donbass. Su única esperanza es huir inmediatamente.

Es dificil entender porque no lo han hecho ya.


----------



## mike17 (12 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Cerca no. Lo siguiente. Imagino que es el rango del arma.



Ya; menuda osadia la del tirador; la guerra deja de ser moderna y se aproxima a las tradicionales emboscadas; otra cosa alguien sabria decir si los soldados rusos son de reemplazo?


----------



## Bubi (12 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Tonto follarrusos con nick en inglés número 3.000.000...
> 
> 1. Ya veríamos si Zelenski traga accede a perder esas dos provincias.
> 
> ...



pues para urgirle la paz, lavrov lo disimuló muy bien, 

vamos ni un resquicio para negociar dejó,


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (12 Mar 2022)

Algunos inputs que podrían estar relacionados con los biolaboratorios. Sobre una infección en una escuela de *Cherkasy* -*¿Novomoskovsk?*-* (Ucrania)* en mayo de 2018 (I).


Spoiler



*08.05.2018*

53 Children And 2 Teachers Hospitalized Due To Poisoning In Cherkasy, 11 Of Them In Intensive Care
*53 Children And 2 Teachers Hospitalized Due To Poisoning In Cherkasy, 11 Of Them In Intensive Care*

Traducción paco-Google.

*53 niños y 2 maestros hospitalizados por envenenamiento en Cherkasy, 11 de ellos en cuidados intensivos*


Spoiler



Un total de 53 niños y 2 maestros han sido hospitalizados por envenenamiento en Cherkasy, 11 de ellos están en cuidados intensivos en un estado de gravedad moderada. El resto está en un estado satisfactorio y leve.

Esto se afirma en la declaración del Servicio de Emergencia del Estado a las 02:30 p.m., informa la _Agencia de Noticias de Ucrania_.

El laboratorio químico y radiológico del Servicio de Emergencia del Estado realizó mediciones de aire en el territorio de la escuela para el mantenimiento de productos químicos peligrosos con el fin de determinar la causa del deterioro de la salud.

No se encuentra el contenido de productos químicos por encima del límite de concentración.

También se tomaron muestras de agua del sistema centralizado de suministro de agua de la escuela y agua potable embotellada para investigar el contenido de sustancias peligrosas.

Los niños fueron envenenados con una sustancia desconocida.

Como informó anteriormente la _Agencia de Noticias de Ucrania_, 16 niños fueron envenenados por un motivo desconocido en la asamblea escolar en Novomoskovsk, de la región de Dnipropetrovsk el martes.



https://112.international/ukraine-t...d-11-of-them-are-in-intensive-care-28337.html
*51 schoolchildren in Cherkasy were poisoned, 11 of them are in intensive care*

Traducción paco-Google.

*51 escolares en Cherkasy fueron envenenados, 11 de ellos están en cuidados intensivos*


Spoiler











El número de escolares hospitalizados en Cherkasy aumentó a 51, y 11 de ellos fueron trasladados a unidades de cuidados intensivos. Esto fue informado por el servicio de prensa del Ministerio de Salud.

"A las 13:00 del 8 de mayo, el total de 51 niños en Cherkasy fueron hospitalizados y 11 están en unidades de cuidados intensivos", dice el mensaje.

Según el Ministerio de Salud, el estado de los niños se estima como intoxicación leve y media. Por el momento, hay un informe de una persona adulta que acudió al hospital.

*Uliana Suprun*, la ministra interina de Salud, partió hacia Cherkasy. Anteriormente, el primer ministro *Volodymyr Groysman* escribió en Twitter que iba a Cherkasy para "averiguar cuál es la situación con la salud de los niños".

El centro de prensa del Servicio de Emergencia informó que su laboratorio químico y radiológico ha verificado si el aire en el territorio de la escuela estaba contaminado por sustancias químicas peligrosas. No hubo un aumento peligroso en las sustancias químicas del aire: amoníaco - 0 mg/m3, cloruro - 0 mg/m3, sulfuro de hidrógeno - 0 mg/m3, gases de fuego - 0 mg/m3. El nivel de oxígeno en el aire es del 20,9%, cuando la norma es del 19 al 23%.

El laboratorio del Servicio Estatal de Ucrania para la Seguridad Alimentaria y Protección del Consumidor ha tomado el agua de la escuela para buscar las sustancias peligrosas. Los resultados se esperan hoy después de las 16:00 p.m.

El presidente de Ucrania, *Petro Poroshenko*, instruyó a tomar medidas para averiguar la razón del envenenamiento y brindar atención médica de emergencia a los niños.

Los agentes de la ley abrieron un caso penal para investigar la violación de las normas sanitarias para la prevención de enfermedades infecciosas y envenenamiento masivo, como informó el Ministerio del Interior.

Como se informó anteriormente, en la mañana del 8 de mayo, durante la asamblea en la escuela Cherkasy, los niños comenzaron a perder el conocimiento. Al principio, el Servicio de Emergencia informó sobre la hospitalización de tres niños, pero luego otros 15 estudiantes se quejaron de dolor de cabeza y náuseas. A las 11:00 am, 42 niños fueron hospitalizados. El diagnóstico preliminar es una intoxicación por una sustancia desconocida.



Un video colgado en Twitter donde vemos a los servicios de emergencia llegando a la escuela* Chersaki Nº8*.


Spoiler





```
https://twitter.com/prm_ua/status/993801193360187392
```




*10.05.2018*

Escribe Natalia Datskevych.

https://www.kyivpost.com/ukraine-po...isoned-unknown-substance-cherkasy-school.html
*53 children poisoned by unknown substance in Cherkasy school*

Traducción paco-Google.

*53 niños envenenados por sustancias desconocidas en la escuela Cherkasy*


Spoiler











Cincuenta y tres niños y cuatro maestros cayeron con síntomas de intoxicación grave en la escuela pública número 8 en Cherkasy, una ciudad de 280,000 personas a casi 200 kilómetros al sureste de Kiev, el 8 de mayo.

Los niños perdieron el conocimiento durante una ceremonia en honor a las víctimas de la Segunda Guerra Mundial en el patio de la escuela y fueron hospitalizados, con 11 estudiantes siendo tratados en una unidad de cuidados intensivos.

Los niños que fueron envenenados eran estudiantes de segundo a séptimo grado, de edades comprendidas entre los siete y los doce años. Sufrían mareos, náuseas y dolores de cabeza.

Dos días después, aún se desconoce cómo ocurrió el envenenamiento e incluso qué sustancia enfermó a las víctimas.

El Servicio de Emergencia del Estado tomó muestras de aire, agua y tierra del patio de la escuela, pero no encontró rastros de venenos.

Esto llevó a especular que los niños fueron envenenados deliberadamente, por una sustancia desconocida rociada en la escuela.

La policía ha iniciado una investigación criminal sobre una posible violación de las normas sanitarias y la imposibilidad de prevenir una intoxicación masiva.

Una posible explicación del incidente es que un gas venenoso escapó de una alcantarilla cerca de la escuela, dicen las autoridades.

Las fuertes lluvias dos días antes del incidente podrían haber provocado que algunas sustancias venenosas ingresen a la alcantarilla a través de desagües pluviales, según *Kostyantyn Protsenko*, asistente del jefe del Servicio de Emergencia del Estado en Cherkasy Oblast.

El día anterior al incidente, los residentes locales también se quejaron de un olor desagradable cerca de la escuela, según Protsenko. Sin embargo, los niños que fueron envenenados dijeron que no recuerdan haber notado ningún olor extraño.

Según otra teoría, los niños fueron envenenados por la liberación de productos químicos de una planta cercana de fertilizantes nitrogenados.

Sin embargo, el servicio de prensa de la planta negó esto, diciendo que no hubo accidentes que pudieran haber provocado una fuga de sustancias químicas venenosas.

Las intoxicaciones escolares son comunes en Ucrania, pero en todos los casos informados anteriormente, la causa fue la intoxicación alimentaria.

Pero en la escuela en Cherkasy, los niños no habían comido juntos ese día, según la ministra interina de Salud, *Ulana Suprun*.

Según Suprun, a juzgar por sus síntomas, las víctimas deben haber inhalado una sustancia venenosa.



Case on schoolchildren's mass poisoning in Cherkasy opened
*Case on schoolchildren's mass poisoning in Cherkasy opened*

Traducción paco-Google.

*Apertura de caso sobre intoxicación masiva de escolares en Cherkasy*


Spoiler



El departamento de policía de Cherkasy ha abierto un proceso penal por envenenamiento masivo de niños en la escuela de Cherkasy.

"Se ha ingresado información en el Registro Unificado de Investigaciones Previo al Juicio y en una investigación previa al juicio en un proceso penal por un delito en virtud de la Parte 1 del Artículo 325 (violación de las normas sanitarias y las normas para la prevención de enfermedades infecciosas y envenenamientos masivos) de el Código Penal de Ucrania ", dijo el jueves el servicio de prensa de la Fiscalía General de Ucrania.

La investigación previa al juicio fue encomendada al departamento de investigación de la Dirección General de la Policía Nacional en la región de Cherkasy, la gestión procesal la lleva a cabo la oficina del fiscal de la región de Cherkasy, a la que se confían los empleados para determinar las circunstancias reales del incidente y averiguar las causas del deterioro del estado de salud de los niños.

Como se informó, el 8 de mayo aproximadamente a las 9:00 en el territorio de la *escuela Cherkasy No. 8*, durante la asamblea de celebración dedicada al Día de la Memoria y la Reconciliación, los escolares tenían un mal estado de salud y comenzaron a perder el conocimiento.

La policía llevó a cabo la evacuación de personas y restringió el acceso al territorio de esta escuela.

Unos 53 niños y cuatro maestros fueron hospitalizados en el hospital infantil regional de Cherkasy con un diagnóstico preliminar: envenenamiento con una sustancia desconocida. Unos 11 niños fueron colocados en la unidad de cuidados intensivos.

El 9 de mayo, la condición de los niños más graves mejoró, y todos fueron trasladados a un hospital para pacientes hospitalizados.



75 children sickened by poisoning in Ukraine's school - Xinhua | English.news.cn
*75 children sickened by poisoning in Ukraine's school *

Traducción paco-Google.

*75 niños enfermos por envenenamiento en una escuela de Ucrania*


Spoiler



Al menos 75 niños mostraron síntomas de envenenamiento después de estar expuestos a una sustancia desconocida en su escuela en la región central de Cherkassy de Ucrania, dijo el lunes el Ministerio de Salud del país.

Según una declaración publicada en el sitio web del ministerio, 38 de los que enfermaron fueron enviados para recibir tratamiento médico al hospital, y 15 de ellos se encontraban en condiciones moderadamente graves.

Los otros niños afectados recibieron atención médica ambulatoria, dijo el ministerio.

Mientras tanto, el Servicio Estatal de Emergencias dijo que se roció un gas desconocido en la escuela y que los esfuerzos para eliminar las consecuencias del incidente estaban en marcha.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (12 Mar 2022)

US Police Have So Much Extra Gear They’re Sending It to Ukraine


Police departments around the U.S. are donating tactical gear to Ukraine, whose annual defense budget is smaller than the NYPD’s.




www.vice.com




*US Police Have So Much Extra Gear They’re Sending It to Ukraine*
Police departments around the U.S. are donating tactical gear to Ukraine, whose annual defense budget is smaller than the NYPD’s.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

Bubi dijo:


> pues para urgirle la paz, lavrov lo disimuló muy bien,
> 
> vamos ni un resquicio para negociar dejó,




Les URGE. Van 17 días ya, nada de lo previsto.

De momento marean la perdiz en las negociaciones hasta que consigan sus objetivos, pero por dentro están CAGADOS de lo lento que va el tema militar.


----------



## JoséBatallas (12 Mar 2022)

VIVA LA MADRE RUSIA


----------



## raptors (12 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Con esas premisas ya se discutió ayer en Turquia pero faltan otros reconocimientos que piden los rusos. La petición rusa de neutralidad y Donbass y Crimea reconocidos como países independientes es el mínimo que pueden aceptar porque es la situación de facto actual ... En Crimea y visto lo visto con el agua desde la anexión quizas haya que aumentar el territorio.



Mmmm crimea reconocido como país independiente...!!?? o como para que querría esto rusia...?? si ya la tiene incorporada a la federación...!! con todo y firmas..!!

Ya lo dijo putin... --"el asunto de crimea está finiquitada para rusia..."-- a estas alturas a rusia le vale un pepino lo que digan los demás... la reconozcan o no...


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Aquí vemos un nuevo ataque contra un convoy ruso, más que un ATGM parece un rpg que es disparado desde una distancia bastante corta, se llega a ver el punto del lanzamiento por el rebufo generado, tras el impacto los demás vehículos del convoy salen en desbandada, algunos soldados incluso huyen campo a través.



No os enterais. Esta emboscada sigue al pie de la letra los planes de putin. Lo que pasa que no sabéis de hajedrez.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> VIVA LA MADRE RUSIA



Otro mariconsón prorruso.

Esto es una plaga.

Grasuzero a tus tortillas.


----------



## Giles Amaury (12 Mar 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Madre mia, estan embolsando a los ucranianos en el Donbass. Su única esperanza es huir inmediatamente.
> 
> Es dificil entender porque no lo han hecho ya.


----------



## El Promotor (12 Mar 2022)

A ver...



JoséBatallas dijo:


> VIVA LA MADRE RUSIA




Sentido y desgarrador post dedicado a la madre patria Rusia desde Badajoz.

LOL. 

@Scardanelli @Fígaro @Ernesto o lo otro @Mabuse @delhierro @Castellano @Edge2 @Guanotopía @Casino @Giles Amaury @Burbujo II @eljusticiero @FernandoIII @Don Juan de Austria @Furymundo @Azog el Profanador @chusto @dabuti @Guillotin @HvK @Teuro


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (12 Mar 2022)

Algunos inputs que podrían estar relacionados con los biolaboratorios. Sobre una infección en una escuela de *Cherkasy* -*¿Novomoskovsk?*-* (Ucrania)* en mayo de 2018 (II).


Spoiler



*10.05.2018*

Escribe Dilyana Gaytandzhieva.

51 children hospitalized after mass poisoning in school in Ukraine - Dilyana.bg
*51 children hospitalized after mass poisoning in school in Ukraine*

Traducción paco-Google.

*51 niños hospitalizados después de una intoxicación masiva en una escuela en Ucrania*


Spoiler



51 estudiantes fueron trasladados al hospital de la ciudad de Cherkasy.








Las autoridades en Ucrania están investigando un brote de una enfermedad que se cree que es una intoxicación que envió a 51 estudiantes y dos maestros al hospital en la ciudad de Cherkasy, en Ucrania central, dijo el martes el Servicio Estatal de Emergencias en un comunicado. La causa de la intoxicación aún se desconoce.

Según el comunicado, los enfermos mostraron síntomas tales como vómitos, mareos y dolor de cabeza. Quince niños de entre 7 y 15 años perdieron el conocimiento. Once niños se encuentran actualmente en cuidados intensivos. Otros afectados son hospitalizados en condiciones satisfactorias. Las autoridades locales han establecido una comisión especial para establecer qué causó el presunto envenenamiento.

_Los médicos tratan a los estudiantes en la escuela en Cherkasy, la causa del brote aún se desconoce_.








Este no es el primer caso de este tipo en Ucrania. En los últimos años, se han reportado varios casos relacionados con intoxicaciones (incluida la intoxicación por toxina botulínica) y otras enfermedades incurables en todo el país. La fuente de los brotes nunca ha sido identificada. Su número ha aumentado dramáticamente desde el inicio del programa de investigación biológica del *Pentágono* en el antiguo país de la Unión Soviética, que limita con el principal rival de Estados Unidos: Rusia.

Estados Unidos ha estado operando biolaboratorios militares en 25 países bajo un programa militar de $ 2,1 mil millones: el *Cooperative Biological Engagement Program (CBEP)*. Once de esos biolaboratorios se encuentran en Ucrania. Los proyectos militares en estas instalaciones de investigación biológica son información confidencial, de acuerdo con el Acuerdo de 2005 entre el *Departamento de Defensa* de los Estados Unidos y el Ministerio de Salud de Ucrania.

_Según el Acuerdo de 2005 entre el Departamento de Defensa de los EEUU y el Ministerio de Salud de Ucrania, el gobierno de Ucrania tiene prohibido divulgar públicamente información confidencial sobre el programa de los EEUU_.















* Documento _*The Evolution of Cooperative Threat Reduction: Issues for Congress*_ (Noviembre 2015).


Spoiler



Documento de 57 páginas.

```
https://fas.org/sgp/crs/nuke/R43143.pdf
```


```
https://imgur.com/a/ch2yw4z
```


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (12 Mar 2022)

y para este sabado qeu merjo que un caldero haciendo chuf chuf. dejo la receta 









Caldereta de cordero con patatas. Receta tradicional - Recetas de ¡Escándalo!


Deliciosa y tradicional receta donde el cordero se dora y se cocina con verduras, patatas y condimentos para obtener un resultado de auténtico... ¡escándalo! Te enseñamos a prepararlo en olla rápida y en olla normal, en ambos casos el resultado es exquisito y el cordero queda tierno y jugoso...




www.recetasdeescandalo.com


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 Mar 2022)

Ucrania tiene un sector aeroespacial potentísimo para su tamaño. Cuanto creéis que van a tardar en tener listo un misil de corto-medio alcance capaz de alcanzar objetivos militares en rusia? Yo digo que en unas pocas semanas vamos a ver sonar las alarmas antiaéreas de moscú. La clase orcomedia rusa tiene que sentir un poco la acción, no todo va a ser acaparar McBurguers.


----------



## ccartech (12 Mar 2022)

Ahora en TV se viene la guerra química.
Putin esta haciendo los mismo pasos que Assad.
Ataca al pueblo
Usa armas químicas
Ataca Hospitales, escuelas y jardines de infantes
En cualquier momento empiezan a tirar barriles bomba.
Refugiados a Europa.
Mientras la TV hace esa publicidad llenan el pais de mercenarios (futuros terroristas).



EDITO.
Me refiero justamente a la burda propaganda occidental que se repite. 
Primero fue Sadam, despues Gadafy ,Assad y ahora Putin . Muy burdo todo.


----------



## NPI (12 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Ver a CNN, MSNBC, NBC, CBS, ABC, el New York Times y el Washington Post llamando a las noticias rusas "propaganda" es una mierda irónicamente divertida._



American Broadcasting Company (ABC) *"propietario* *The Walt Disney Company"*




Cable News Network (CNN) *"propietario* *Warner Bros. Discovery"*






Columbia Broadcasting System (CBS) *"propietario* *Paramount Global"*




MSNBC y National Broadcasting Company (NBC) *"propietario* *Comcast Corporation"*




The New York Times *"propietario* *The New York Times Company"*




The Washington Post *"propietario* *Sociedad de Jeff Bezos"*


----------



## Giles Amaury (12 Mar 2022)

No es una sensación tuya: los separatistas de Donbas apenas han avanzado con respecto a las posiciones previas a la invasión. En este mapa de hace dos días se ve cómo los separatistas de Donbas solo han avanzado por el sur para llegar a Mariupol y un poco por el norte. 




En los mapas elaborados por fuentes rusas ya la historia es totalmente distinta y ya tienen a todo el ejercito ucraniano rodeado por esa zona desde hace por lo menos una semana. A lo mejor han estado leyendo este foro y al ver tanta putina super motivada desde hace dos semanas por los embolsamientos, han decidido darles el gusto y elaborar mapitas para que se flipen


----------



## stuka (12 Mar 2022)

Putin...no seas cabrón...Has matado embarazadas en hospitales, columnas de refugiados, centrales nucleares...

...PERO ESTO *NO* lo hagas, por favor...O te odiará todo el mundo.


----------



## ccartech (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (12 Mar 2022)

40 demócratas de la Cámara de Representantes firmaron una carta de 2019 pidiendo al Departamento de Estado que designara al batallón neonazi Azov de Ucrania como organización terrorista. Ahora, estos mismos políticos quieren enviar miles de millones en armas al Batallón Azov


----------



## raptors (12 Mar 2022)

Ojala y asi sea....


----------



## Trajanillo (12 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> A donde va todo esto tiene a mucha gente desconcertada en Rusia ahora mismo, desde luego que va a salir bastante gente, no creo que 10 millones pero sí gente valiosa.



Pero si hay un sentimiento anti-ruso creado que es para echarse a temblar, no van a contratar en ningún lado a ningún ruso, no se que coño estais diciendo, en serio, se ha creado un odio a lo ruso que va a traer consecuencias muy serias.


----------



## amcxxl (12 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Ucrania tiene un sector aeroespacial potentísimo para su tamaño. Cuanto creéis que van a tardar en tener listo un misil de corto-medio alcance capaz de alcanzar objetivos militares en rusia? Yo digo que en unas pocas semanas vamos a ver sonar las alarmas antiaéreas de moscú. La clase orcomedia rusa tiene que sentir un poco la acción, no todo va a ser acaparar McBurguers.



sin duda confundes la Republica Sovietica de Ucrania con "The Ukraine" tambien conocida como Las Ruinas o Pais 404


----------



## raptors (12 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Pero que tonto eres, joder. Ahora va a resultar que si utilizas ese tipo de botas tienes por fuerza que ser un soldado.



Escupes pura kk "Giles Amaury...."


----------



## Giles Amaury (12 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Escupes pura kk "Giles Amaury,,,"



No te preocupes que a partir de ahora no la vas a leer más porque te vas al ignore.


----------



## Impresionante (12 Mar 2022)

Esa afirmación provino de un alto funcionario ucraniano, pero la oficina de Bennett la niega.

_ primer ministro de Israel, Naftali Bennett, supuestamente instó al presidente Zelensky de Ucrania a rendirse a Rusia para salvar a su pueblo._


----------



## raptors (12 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> No te preocupes que a partir de ahora no la vas a leer más porque te vas al ignore.



Que bien... asi me evitas que gaste un lugar... ese lugar se lo guardo a otro empinado como tu comprenderas...


----------



## ccartech (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## ccartech (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Ucrania tiene un sector aeroespacial potentísimo para su tamaño. Cuanto creéis que van a tardar en tener listo un misil de corto-medio alcance capaz de alcanzar objetivos militares en rusia? Yo digo que en unas pocas semanas vamos a ver sonar las alarmas antiaéreas de moscú. La clase orcomedia rusa tiene que sentir un poco la acción, no todo va a ser acaparar McBurguers.



Lo más probable es que este fin de semana los países europeos llamados OTAN empiecen a bombardear las tropas rusas en Ucrania


----------



## ccartech (12 Mar 2022)

Las tropas de ocupación rusas arrestaron al alcalde de Melitoupolis. Según los rusos, porque "financió a los grupos nazis". Según el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania, "el alcalde fue secuestrado por 10 invasores rusos porque se negó a cooperar con las fuerzas de ocupación".


----------



## Nefersen (12 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> No es una sensación tuya: los separatistas de Donbas apenas han avanzado con respecto a las posiciones previas a la invasión. En este mapa de hace dos días se ve cómo los separatistas de Donbas solo han avanzado por el sur para llegar a Mariupol y un poco por el norte.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 979697



Quizá es estratégicamente interesante no hacer una ataque frontal en la frontera del Donbass, donde los ucros llevan años preparando las defensas, sino aprovechar para inmovilizar esas fuerzas -las más importantes- allí, mientras se toma Kharkiv y Dnipro para embolsarlos en su retaguardia.


----------



## ccartech (12 Mar 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: bombardeos rusos 'muy fuertes' en Kiev en este momento mientras suenan las sirenas de ataque aéreo


----------



## Nefersen (12 Mar 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Madre mia, estan embolsando a los ucranianos en el Donbass. Su única esperanza es huir inmediatamente.
> 
> Es dificil entender porque no lo han hecho ya.



Si se mueven se ven expuestos a bombardeos aéreos. Sería un suicidio.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## raptors (12 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Entrada del ejercito bielorruso en Ucrania? Joder, esto es nuevo...De ser así creo que la OTAN entrara de forma directa.



Una noticia así... en estos momentos no puede ser más que "noticia falsa..." así se las gasta Usa...


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (12 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>



Realmente fascinante el movimiento


----------



## raptors (12 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Despues del ridiculo de Z ni Maduro quiere saber nada de los rusos, bueno de hecho ni muchos rusos quieren ya saber nada de Rusia.
> 
> Es un pais con un gran culto a la fuerza, con esta muestra de idiocia, incompetencia y estulticia comprad palomitas para lo que se viene en Rusia, el hilo de guerra en Ucrania es solo el aperitivo.



Por mas que tratas de sonar coherente... la verdad es que el tufo te delata... empinado proUsa..


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (12 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Ahora en TV se viene la guerra química.
> Putin esta haciendo los mismo pasos que Assad.
> Ataca al pueblo
> Usa armas químicas
> ...



Vaya negocio hacen las grandes potencias con el tema del terrorismo...


----------



## amcxxl (12 Mar 2022)

Ciudad de Grozny: voluntarios que van a Ucrania


----------



## raptors (12 Mar 2022)

Chavalillo dijo:


> En el momento en que China intervenga a favor de su aliado el oso ruso, el mundo si que de a de verás se pondrá a temblar!!!
> 
> Famosa clarividente asegura que China pronto entrará a la guerra y se unirá con Rusia (msn.com)
> 
> COMENTARIOS DE UNA FAMOSA CLARIVIDENTE ACERCA DE EN QUÉ MOMENTO LA CHINA ENTRARÁ EN ACCIÓN



Acabáramos...!!! estamos tan ciegos en este conflicto... que lo que opine una vidente le prestamos atención... por eso nos joden..!! porque creer en este tipo de cosas...!!


----------



## Tons of Fear (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## raptors (12 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Espero que la situacion en Rusia se resuelva rapido y con el metodo tradicional de conspiracion palaciega, como cuando liquidaron a Laurenti Beria, se coge entre unos cuantos a Putin se le lleva a una habitacion contigua se le pega un tiro en la cabeza y despues se anuncia que murio en un accidente de aviacion, es lo mejor para todos , especialmente para Rusia, funeral discreto con honores y pasar pagina.



Te digo que aunque aparentes ser coherente... el tufo a mierda que exudas te delata....!!


----------



## ccartech (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Giles Amaury (12 Mar 2022)

Nuestro insigne camarada Zhukov también es de los que opinan que el ejercito ucraniano está embolsado y está atrapado en el este desde hace ya 12 días:


----------



## amcxxl (12 Mar 2022)

Cómo Sparta aleja a los batallones nacionales de Donetsk Mire el informe especial del proyecto @wargonzo desde las posiciones del legendario batallón "Sparta" de Donbass, donde los combatientes de la RPD destruyen las posiciones de tiro del pravosek en Pesky, alejando al enemigo de las fronteras de la capita



Serbia recuerda. Serbia lo sabe. Serbia se está preparando.


----------



## Giles Amaury (12 Mar 2022)

Putin no va a negociar nada. Me pregunto entonces para qué se reuniría la delegación rusa varias veces con la ucraniana desde que comenzó la invasión:


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (12 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> A donde va todo esto tiene a mucha gente desconcertada en Rusia ahora mismo, desde luego que va a salir bastante gente, no creo que 10 millones pero sí gente valiosa.



Feminazis, homosexuales, lesbianas son los/las que se van de Rusia en busca de la libertad que les ofrece Europa. De Ucrania las familias de los nazis-banderistas se adelantan a sus parejas, cuando a ellos les toque fugar a Europa irán ligeros.


----------



## Abstenuto (12 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Ucrania tiene un sector aeroespacial potentísimo para su tamaño. Cuanto creéis que van a tardar en tener listo un misil de corto-medio alcance capaz de alcanzar objetivos militares en rusia? Yo digo que en unas pocas semanas vamos a ver sonar las alarmas antiaéreas de moscú. La clase orcomedia rusa tiene que sentir un poco la acción, no todo va a ser acaparar McBurguers.



Yo creo que te vas morir antes de que eso ocurra.


----------



## amcxxl (12 Mar 2022)

Pedro Pablo 01 dijo:


> Feminazis, homosexuales, lesbianas son los/las que se van de Rusia en busca de la libertad que les ofrece Europa. De Ucrania las familias de los nazis-banderistas se adelantan a sus parejas, cuando a ellos les toque fugar a Europa irán ligeros.



los nazis y/o mercenarios no saldran vivos de Ucrania


----------



## Homero+10 (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## ccartech (12 Mar 2022)

La lucha en Nikolaev continúa. Ahora la artillería está trabajando principalmente. La situación se complica por el hecho de que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han ubicado baterías de armas en áreas residenciales.


----------



## ccartech (12 Mar 2022)

CNN informa de varias explosiones en Kiev. La corresponsal internacional en jefe, Clarissa Ward, notó “una ráfaga continua… de fuertes explosiones en la distancia” durante la noche del 12 de marzo. Los intensos combates continúan en las áreas fuera de Kiev, incluso en Bucha, Irpin y Hostomel.


Kharkiv bajo ataque nuevamente


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (12 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Lo más probable es que este fin de semana los países europeos llamados OTAN empiecen a bombardear las tropas rusas en Ucrania



Si eso hacen los estúpidos ¿Saben lo que sigue? Afortunadamente los alemanes y franceses si lo saben. Solo miren como reaccionaron los polacos con eso de alojar a los MiiG 39 ucros en su territorio, se dieron cuenta de la trampa tendida por USA para ampliar la guerra hacia la hecatombe. USA es capaz de luchar una guerra hasta el último europeo.


----------



## ccartech (12 Mar 2022)

Las fuerzas rusas lanzaron ataques en áreas urbanas como #Kyiv , #Kharkiv y #Mariupol el viernes. Los ataques aéreos también apuntaron a #Dnipro , un importante centro industrial en el este y la cuarta ciudad más grande de Ucrania, por primera vez.


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 Mar 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Oh, el silicio, ese elemento tan escaso que podemos encontrar en ... la arena.


----------



## amcxxl (12 Mar 2022)

Nikolaev ahora


Nikolaev, distrito vodopoya ahora. Bombardeo nocturno Ucrania 11 de marzo


Nikolaev durante el bombardeo11032022_360p


----------



## Pirro (12 Mar 2022)

Esta es la guerra más extraña que jamás he vivido. 

Mi memoria histórica comienza en la Primera Guerra del Golfo, era un mocoso y pensaba que la mancha de Gorbachov era un tatuaje con la forma de la URSS. Ya en el lejano 1990 los misiles tenían cámara térmica y la CNN -y por extensión las televisiones occidentales- daban una cobertura digna de todas las barrabasadas que hacían los yankees por la "libertad" de Kuwait, aunque no lo plantearan en esos términos.

Recuerdo que unos años después de aquello los hutus y los tutsis empezaron a darse de machetazos. Lo más normal en 1994 era almorzar con los abuelos viendo negros destripados y mutilados, cubiertos por moscas. No iba bien para abrir el apetito, la verdad.

Entre tanto, la guerra de los Balcanes estuvo dando por culo durante toda esa década, teniendo como momento clímax la guerra de Bosnia -venga cadáveres, algunos enteros, otros a trozos, otros quemados- donde los bosnios eran siempre los pobrecitos y los serbios unos auténticos hijos de puta sedientos de sangre. 

"Terminate el plato Pirro, que los niños bosnios pasan hambre!" -por aquel entonces los "niños serbios" no eran un factor a considerar por las abuelas-

Después el bombardeo de Belgrado del 99. Los pelos ya empezaban a asomar allí abajo y tenía la mente en otras cosas. No recuerdo quedarme impactado por aquello en su momento.

11S, el atentando más espectacular, incomensurable e inigualable de la puta historia. Ahí, como todos supongo, me quedé flipando, pero dentro de mi nunca dejó de haber cierta sensación de "irrealidad", por lo brutal del mismo y por lo jodidamente filmado que fue aquello. Era como una película de ciencia ficción. Eso hizo que nadie dudara de la conveniencia de invadir Afganistán y que nadie osara cuestionar la versión oficial.

Invasión de Irak de 2003. La guerra más anunciada y debatida de la puta historia. Ya tenía edad de asumir responsabilidades legales y tenía claro que era todo una pantomima estúpida, querían petróleo y punto. En aquel entonces, todavía los periódicos y medios en general conservaban un mínimo de higiene intelectual y existía el debate. 

Segunda guerra de Chechenia. Aprovechando el ambientillo antiislamista que se cocía a principios de siglo, Putin pudo entrar con todo lo gordo y dejar aquello hecho un solar. Jamás vi en ningún medio, o al menos no lo recuerdo, criticar en exceso a los rusos. Eran unos moromierdas y punto.

Invasión de Osetia del Sur por Georgia, 2008. Nos importó una mierda a todos, pero los rusos también ganaron. En esas si escuché una postura más crítica hacia los rusos, pero poca cosa. Existía todavía la concepción de Rusia como país mierdero en transición y si no nos importaba Rusia, menos aún Georgia. Era un conflicto interno Paco de mierda entre soviéticos y soviéticos que se creían europeos.

Luego los temas bélicos se volvieron más posmodernos, empecé a saber sobre el Narco, que si Chávez, que si las FARC...

La cuestión es que en toda mi vida, la guerra de la que he obtenido menos información fidedigna es la guerra a la que más tiempo le he dedicado, o sea, ESTA. Todo es confuso, todo es desinformación, no existe debate alguno. Todo son cuentas de Twitter con afirmaciones cuestionables o inventadas, fotos con posados descarados y te dan la crónica de un bombardeo sin darte las imágenes del puto bombardeo, como antaño, lo que le lleva a uno a dudar ya de absolutamente todo. De hecho hasta dudo de la existencia de esta guerra.

Sólo tengo claro que están los malos, que son los rusos y los peores, que somos nosotros. 

Y a todas estas, sigo sin saber qué mierdas significa la Z.


----------



## raptors (12 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Ahora en TV se viene la guerra química.
> Putin esta haciendo los mismo pasos que Assad.
> Ataca al pueblo
> Usa armas químicas
> ...



Esto que escribes.... es basura proUsa...


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 Mar 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Yo creo que te vas morir antes de que eso ocurra.



También creías que los rusos iban a tomar Ucrania en unas horas, que el pueblo les recibiría con flores y que no sufrirían bajas ......


----------



## raptors (12 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> No es una sensación tuya: los separatistas de Donbas apenas han avanzado con respecto a las posiciones previas a la invasión. En este mapa de hace dos días se ve cómo los separatistas de Donbas solo han avanzado por el sur para llegar a Mariupol y un poco por el norte.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 979697
> 
> ...



La nota es que están embolsados... NO que ataquen a los que están dentro la bolsa... hueles a mierda pagada...


----------



## ccartech (12 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Esto que escribes es basura proUsa...



Justamente estoy hablando de la propaganda occidental que se repite.


----------



## raptors (12 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Las tropas de ocupación rusas arrestaron al alcalde de Melitoupolis. Según los rusos, porque "financió a los grupos nazis". Según el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania, "el alcalde fue secuestrado por 10 invasores rusos porque se negó a cooperar con las fuerzas de ocupación".



Pues según zelensky va ganando la guerra de calle...!!


----------



## Hal8995 (12 Mar 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> ¿ Y alguien recuerda un coronel creo que de Castellón que fue el verdadero inventor de la radio y que además convenció a los saharauis q fueran protectorado español ?
> 
> Alguien tiene un video o documental de eso?




Ya lo encontré. Lo volví a ver.

Alucinante

Buscar Julio Cervera sin Hilos


----------



## Abstenuto (12 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> También creías que los rusos iban a tomar Ucrania en unas horas, que el pueblo les recibiría con flores y que no sufrirían bajas ......



Pues no lo creía


----------



## raptors (12 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Putin no va a negociar nada. Me pregunto entonces para qué se reuniría la delegación rusa varias veces con la ucraniana desde que comenzó la invasión:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 979719



"....Putin no va a negociar nada..." no mms sabes un chingo....!! deberías considerar vender tus conocimientos a la cia... ja ja


----------



## ccartech (12 Mar 2022)

Las defensas aéreas ucranianas pueden estar destrozadas, pero los pocos SAM S-300 que quedan continúan siendo eficientes #Ukraine️ #UkraineWar #StopPutin #UkraineRussianWar #Kyiv #StandWithUkraine


----------



## Top5 (12 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Ahora en TV se viene la guerra química.
> Putin esta haciendo los mismo pasos que Assad.
> Ataca al pueblo
> Usa armas químicas
> ...



Iba a decirte eso mismo, que esto es prácticamente un calco a la guerra en Siria como hemos visto estos años en ese hilo.
La criminalización a Assad es la misma que se le da a Putin hoy.
El periodismo hoy es lo más fariseo que te puedas echar en la cara.


----------



## Sure Not (12 Mar 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Esta es la guerra más extraña que jamás he vivido.
> 
> Mi memoria histórica comienza en la Primera Guerra del Golfo, era un mocoso y pensaba que la mancha de Gorbachov era un tatuaje con la forma de la URSS. Ya en el lejano 1990 los misiles tenían cámara térmica y la CNN -y por extensión las televisiones occidentales- daban una cobertura digna de todas las barrabasadas que hacían los yankees por la "libertad" de Kuwait, aunque no lo plantearan en esos términos.
> 
> ...



Yo recuerdo todo eso y algo mas, yo tenia 14 años cuando la guerra de las malvinas, y la informacion que daban por la tele era bastante mas seria y fiable que esta, de acurdo contigo en que esta es muy rara, al menos la manera en que informan los medios, hasta que termine, no sabremos que ha pasado realmente, y aun asi dependiendo de la fuente.


----------



## dedalo00 (12 Mar 2022)

*Donbás, tierra de separatistas | ARTE.tv Documentales*
Se trata de una fronteriza con Rusia , la región de #Donbas, al este de Ucrania , nunca ha reconocido la revolución ucraniana ni a sus nuevos líderes proeuropeos . Celebró sus propias elecciones y declaró la independencia de #Ucrania. Esta es la situación de los habitantes del #Donbass, que sufren la guerra desde hace años en las provincias de #Lugansk y #Donetsk. Conoce más a fondo lo que ocurre en la región del Donbás con los separatistas prorusos con ARTE.tv Documentales en español


----------



## stuka (12 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> También creías que los rusos iban a tomar Ucrania en unas horas, que el pueblo les recibiría con flores y que no sufrirían bajas ......




En realidad...Ni Putin ni su entorno afirmó nunca esa esperanza. No sabemos lo que esperaban en realidad.

Esas afirmaciones recientes provienen de los "entendidos" occidentales, que al no ver una victoria absoluta en tres días..."suponen" que es un desencanto para Putin.

La realidad es que los mindundis no sabemos NADA.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Mar 2022)

stuka dijo:


> En realidad...Ni Putin ni su entorno afirmó nunca esa esperanza. No sabemos lo que esperaban en realidad.
> 
> Esas afirmaciones recientes provienen de los "entendidos" occidentales, que al no ver una victoria absoluta en tres días..."suponen" que es un desencanto para Putin.
> 
> La realidad es que los mindundis no sabemos NADA.



Yo si se lo que esta haciendo Putin y el ejercito Ruso, cosa bastante sencilla de analizar pero nos trolean en los medios.

Las tropas progresan adecuadamente, quieren asaltar el pais por cuatro ejes de forma simultanea, dos de ellos en el sur, crimea y dombas, ademas han logrado unirlas, cosa importante, el abastecimiento logistico de las fuerzas de crimea ya se pueden hacer de forma directa, fuerzas muy bien apolladas y seguramente seguiran progresando para Odesa, de este modo cortaran el acceso al mar de Ucrania.

Por el norte tenemos otros dos ejes, uno desde el norte de Bielorrusia que avanza por el norte del rio y otra segunda que viene desde Rusia, estas fuerzas se preparan para lo que mas tarde sera el sitio de kiev.

Los tanques no van a entrar en Kiev, estan diseñados para campo abierto, en ciudad los podrian destrozar, entraran tropas de infanteria que iran haciendo barridos cuadro por cuadro mientras los tanques sitian la ciudad.

Todo esto forma una mano abierta que poco a poco se cierra sobre Kiev.

Nos queda por ver el sitio de Kiev que de no haber algun tipo de pacto podria durar meses, Sarajevo estuvo tres años sitiado por los Serbios sin gas, agua ni electricidad.

Los Ucranianos no tienen una buena formacion militar, van a pasar las de cain cuando esten sitiados, ademas una vez llegue el sitio se dara algun tipo de tregua con corredores humanitarios para dar la oportunidad a todos los civiles de que se larguen, cuando estas treguas se acaben y los corredores se cierren todo el que quede dentro de la ciudad quedara automaticamente consignado como combatiente y posible objetivo.

Las fuerzas Rusas van a ayudar a que salgan todos los civiles de la ciudad, incluso se van a mostrar como amigos, como gente simpatica, intentaran hacer ver que son buenos, que solo quieren lo mejor para los civiles, esto es falso, ellos solo quieren que la gente salga de la ciudad para que queden menos combatientes dentro y haya menos batalla.


Ahora mismo la estrategia de los Rusos segun se puede ver en los mapas que van publicando que estan saturando el terreno, por eso progresan en algunos dias muy rapido y otros dias van muy lentos, saturan el terreno de fuerzas rusas y rapidamente vuelven a dispersarse mientras avanzan.


----------



## alnitak (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## stuka (12 Mar 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo si se lo que esta haciendo Putin y el ejercito Ruso, cosa bastante sencilla de analizar pero nos trolean en los medios.
> 
> Las tropas progresan adecuadamente, quieren asaltar el pais por cuatro ejes de forma simultanea, dos de ellos en el sur, crimea y dombas, ademas han logrado unirlas, cosa importante, el abastecimiento logistico de las fuerzas de crimea ya se pueden hacer de forma directa, fuerzas muy bien apolladas y seguramente seguiran progresando para Odesa, de este modo cortaran el acceso al mar de Ucrania.
> 
> ...




Erwin Rommel, dixit:

_"Los Ucranianos no tienen una buena formacion militar, van a pasar las de cain cuando esten sitiados, ademas una vez llegue el sitio *se dara algun tipo de tregua con corredores humanitarios para dar la oportunidad a todos los civiles de que se larguen*, cuando estas treguas se acaben y los corredores se cierren todo el que quede dentro de la ciudad quedara automaticamente consignado como combatiente y posible objetivo."_



Fallas en algo, querido Zorro del Desierto: los ucros NO van a permitir que se larguen los civiles, porque son su mejor garantía de supervivencia.

Al igual que atacan helicópteros desde azoteas de hospitales e ingresan tropas en escuelas y viviendas.

Stalingrado no se evacuó...porque Stalin sabía que así sería una ciudad "VIVA", digna de resistir hasta la muerte.


----------



## willbeend (12 Mar 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> VIVA LA MADRE RUSIA


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (12 Mar 2022)

Ucrania en algunas cosas me recuerda a lo de España, ambas potencias midiendo fuerzas en un tercer país - aunque no esté EEUU pero si indirectamente influye - , intereses de varios lugares extranjeros ahí, dos bandos que no llegaban a acuerdos y totalmente rotos. Espero que no sea la antesala a la gran guerra cómo pasó en España luego. Pero demasiada movida veo de peña que ahora llega de todos lados ahí... ni siquiera va a ser una guerra civil al uso, ni siquiera sé a donde va a parar esto con tanta peña metida de un lado y otro, ahora que va esa zona va a ser Balcanes 2.0 casi fijo después.


----------



## el violador de mentes (12 Mar 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Madre mia, estan embolsando a los ucranianos en el Donbass. Su única esperanza es huir inmediatamente.
> 
> Es dificil entender porque no lo han hecho ya.



Porque sería abandonar territorio a los rusos, sin una estrategia clara. Tienen allí una serie de fortificaciones y el 40% del ejército, una retirada sería una catástrofe, así que la orden es aguantar a cualquier precio.


----------



## willbeend (12 Mar 2022)

lukashenko dijo:


>





Que hijos de puta


----------



## Arraki (12 Mar 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Esta es la guerra más extraña que jamás he vivido.
> 
> Mi memoria histórica comienza en la Primera Guerra del Golfo, era un mocoso y pensaba que la mancha de Gorbachov era un tatuaje con la forma de la URSS. Ya en el lejano 1990 los misiles tenían cámara térmica y la CNN -y por extensión las televisiones occidentales- daban una cobertura digna de todas las barrabasadas que hacían los yankees por la "libertad" de Kuwait, aunque no lo plantearan en esos términos.
> 
> ...



Debo aplaudir y sentirme identificado

En las guerras de Irak y Afganistán sabía que era un canelo pero poco más podías hacer. Soltar algún clásico de que van por el petróleo y el control territorial para tener la cabeza cerca de Rusia.

En mi caso sumaria el saqueo de Libia, siendo el primer país por el que pude empezar a buscar información por mi cuenta porque simplemente del 2+2 que me contaban no me encajaba por ninguna parte. Sentí pena y rabia cuando los gabachos se metieron de lleno y cuando decantaron la guerra por los islamistas. Aun me jode saber cómo fuimos parte como país de aquella barrabasada y como nos olvidamos de ellos una vez asumido del control de los recursos.

En Siria ya iba con el machete en la boca. Ya no tenía dudas, solo buscaba el objeto del crimen; Gaseoductos, control del petróleo, alineación, banco mundial etc...

Para mi sorpresa entre el público consumidor de medios habitual se la colaban. La gente seguía tragando. Discusiones con mis padres, compañeros de trabajo, amistades... Todo el mundo tragando la versión oficial y coño, yo dejándome los huesos en dar datos pero los medios son las ostia. Da igual lo que argumentes, ellos ya se han encargado de hacer limpieza.

Lo de los hospitales cuela, funciona.

Lo de que asesine a su pueblo porque si funciona

Lo de los sátrapas funciona

Lo de el mandatario psicópata funciona

Lo del dictador y nuestras democracias plenas funciona

Etc...


----------



## damnun_infectum (12 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pero si hay un sentimiento anti-ruso creado que es para echarse a temblar, no van a contratar en ningún lado a ningún ruso, no se que coño estais diciendo, en serio, se ha creado un odio a lo ruso que va a traer consecuencias muy serias.



Sí...jajaja, en la empresa que trabaja mi señora, el lunes comienza a trabajar un ruso, de Rusia...Y NO PASA NA DE NA!. En el proceso de selección, los autóctonos nacionales, no han dado la talla.
Por mi parte, no tengo odio a lo ruso, todo lo contrario. Todo mi odio es para lo usano, y el estercolero político europedo.
Y no creo que sea el único oiga!.


----------



## Casino (12 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> A ver...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Este es un adolescente tardío, bastante tiene con el veneno que se cocina. Y con la que se viene su dieta no va a mejorar. Deje Vd. que siga dando vivas a Putinia. El día que tenga algo suyo de verdad se le quitará la pamplina. No sea duro con él, es solo que el cerebro humano tarda mucho en desarrollarse plenamente.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Mitrofán (12 Mar 2022)

hipótesis para cuñadear:
esto es una guerra vicaria contra china


----------



## John Nash (12 Mar 2022)

Buenos finde a todos!


----------



## amcxxl (12 Mar 2022)

fake , las tropas Bielorusas estan en reserva para contener a la NATO en la direccion de Kaliningrado

el ejercito Bieloruso es demasiado pequeño como para usar parte de el en Ucrania y 
no dejar desguarnecida la direccion noroeste


----------



## amcxxl (12 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Buenos finde a todos!



la zorra esa de Agata Ruiz de la Prada es un bicho repugnante, aun mas si piensas que estaba con el degenerado de Pedro J

la bandera esa de mierda solo podria servir para ahorcar a la puta esta


----------



## mazuste (12 Mar 2022)

La misma progresía ridícula que nos vive asfixiando con sus insoportables discursos
transhumanistas de antidiscriminación es, hoy, la que apoya con plena algarabía
la estigmatización y el odio contra Rusia y toda su gente.


----------



## Von Rudel (12 Mar 2022)

Cuanto llevamos ya 13 días de guerra.


Quienes eran esos que decian que los Rusos no durarían 10 días, que no tenían capacidad economica o armas para continuar mas de eso.


----------



## Kreonte (12 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Oh, el silicio, ese elemento tan escaso que podemos encontrar en ... la arena.



Los yacimientos más grandes de Europa se encuentran en mi Galicia. Entre Santiago y Silleda.









La mayor fábrica solar junto a una mina de silicio


T-Solar situará en Galicia a una de las mayores plantas de producción de paneles solares del mundo, en el momento de expectativa de mayor demanda mun




elpais.com


----------



## John Nash (12 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La misma progresía ridícula que nos vive asfixiando con sus insoportables discursos
> transhumanistas de antidiscriminación es, hoy, la que apoya con plena algarabía
> la estigmatización y el odio contra Rusia y toda su gente.



Pero cada vez más histérico y belicista. Cuando hay que dormir al pueblo y que olvide la violencia social de facturas, bajos salarios, paro, despidos y dependencia crediticia y salarial todo es amor y buenismo angelista. Cuando la OTAN quiere guerra y vacunación general (salvar farmas yanquis o de capital yanqui) el discurso ambiente fomenta odio, polarización y violencia anticosas.

Ahora están en modo propaganda de guerra con el clásico recurso a lo emocional, la mentira y volver la vida económica difícil al vulgo echándole la culpa a quien no la tiene, sólo para ir arengando al personal y que acepte tener menos libertades (prensa, expresión, manifestación) y recurrir a su enrolamiento militar si fuere necesario.
Y si de paso se forran con ello mejor.

Sólo estamos siendo pastoreados por los de siempre en función de sus intereses.


----------



## John Nash (12 Mar 2022)

Rusia responde a las sanciones económicas: sus empresas dejarán de pagar por el uso de las patentes de países 'hostiles', como España


El Gobierno ruso ha emitido un decreto por el que autoriza a cualquier persona o empresa, bajo su autorización expresa, a utilizar patentes propiedad de titulares de una cincuentena de países 'hostiles o no amigos" sin pagarles compensación alguna.



www.eleconomista.es





*Rusia responde a las sanciones económicas: sus empresas dejarán de pagar por el uso de las patentes de países 'hostiles', como España*


Tampoco creo que seamos una potencia galáctica en patentes.


----------



## Casino (12 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Cuanto llevamos ya 13 días de guerra.
> 
> 
> Quienes eran esos que decian que los Rusos no durarían 10 días, que no tenían capacidad economica o armas para continuar mas de eso.




llevamos 16 días, 17 si contamos el mismo 24 de febrero. 
¿Quiénes eran esos que decían que Ucrania iba a caer en dos, o como @Vilux el gran conocedor de los pueblos eslavos, que decían que no iba a haber resistencia?.
O si no, los que decían que esto es parte del plan y que el paso del tiempo le viene bien a Putinia.
Pónganos algún mapita de colores con esas flechitas tan cucas, y cuéntenos lo arrolladoras que están siendo las ofensivas de cerco y embolsamiento.
Esas cositas tan brillantes que les cuenta en este hilo el retrasado profundo de Zhukov.



Y para rematar, hable de la realidad. 
Menuda puta desagradecida la realidad, ¿eh?.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## John Nash (12 Mar 2022)

¿Debemos bajar la calefacción? Sólo un 5% del gas que se utiliza en España es ruso


La presidenta del Banco Santander, Ana Botín, ha decidido bajar la temperatura de su casa a 17 grados para incrementar el ahorro energético. Esta medida apenas tendría repercusión en el suministro al resto de Europa. España recibió en febrero un 5,7% del gas natural que consume desde Rusia y es...



www.eleconomista.es





*Sólo un 5% del gas que se utiliza en España es ruso.*

Justifica esto el precio que se paga en España por la energía? Y que Botina pase frío con su termostato a solamente 17º?


----------



## John Nash (12 Mar 2022)

Recursos infinitos y a bajo precio?
Yo creo que Bielorusia no puede tener otro rol que no sea subalterno. No llega a 10 millones de habitantes. A lo sumo puede controlar las fronteras norte para limitar y vigilar el envio de ayuda a los ucros por Polonia.


----------



## John Nash (12 Mar 2022)

No tienen ni media vergüenza, ni apenas contacto con la realidad social de su país. Hace meses que la plebe vive con lo mínimo y vuelven algunos a las velas porque no les llega para pagar la factura de la luz o el gas, y estos gansos desde su torre de marfil pidiendo al vulgo que deje de comer boyos.
Hasta María Antonieta se escandalizaría.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 Mar 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa, con los helicópteros limpiando el terreno como ya hemos visto en Siria antes….


----------



## John Nash (12 Mar 2022)

Si algo caracteriza a los imperios decadentes a lo largo de la historia es que con el tiempo la vanidad y la chulería progresan de forma inversamente proporcional a su verdadero poderío. A más decadencia más arrogancia. Hasta el estallido final.


----------



## John Nash (12 Mar 2022)

El sentido común esta sujeto a intereses.


----------



## Cosmopolita (12 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Recursos infinitos y a bajo precio?
> Yo creo que Bielorusia no puede tener otro rol que no sea subalterno. No llega a 10 millones de habitantes. A lo sumo puede controlar las fronteras norte para limitar y vigilar el envio de ayuda a los ucros por Polonia.



Espero que a Lukashenko le caigan las sanciones igual de duras que a Moscú y que se coman las patatas con tocino y ración de vodka.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Tuerto (12 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Esa afirmación provino de un alto funcionario ucraniano, pero la oficina de Bennett la niega.
> 
> _ primer ministro de Israel, Naftali Bennett, supuestamente instó al presidente Zelensky de Ucrania a rendirse a Rusia para salvar a su pueblo._



Cualquier persona cuerda y que ame a su pueblo, ya hace días que hubiese capitulado. Si la OTAN no te ayuda, te rindes y luego denuncias que todo lo que te habían prometido era falso. Intentas salvar los muebles y evitar muertes civiles, en lugar de armar al pueblo en una lucha perdida de antemano.

Parece que las imágenes y los mensajes que nos lanzan los mass mierdas, únicamente buscan ablandarnos a nosotros, para que aplaudamos la escalada bélica y la ruina que se nos viene, pero no van con los dirigentes ucranianos. Evidentemente son títeres disfrazados de héroes, a los que Ucrania no les importa nada.


----------



## amcxxl (12 Mar 2022)

Lukachenko tiene la cabeza muy bien amueblada y por eso lleva sobreviviendo desde 1994 y ademas ha salvado a su pueblo de las garras occidentales, si no hoy Bielorusia estaria como Moldavia o peor

El ejercito Bieloruso se folla a cualquier mindundi homosexual de la NATO, ademas los bielorusos tienen una larga tradicion partisana, a la altura de los yugoslavos o mas
El cielo esta perfectamente cubierto con los S-400 de Kaliningrado y el resto de Rusia

Bielorusia no necesita salida al mar, una vez se integren en Rusia ya son un pais con mar 
ademas el puerto de transito para Bielorusia ahora es Ust-Luga, los pribalticos se van a comer los mocos


----------



## arriondas (12 Mar 2022)

Como les de por hacer lo mismo... Y potencial para ello tienen, no son precisamente Uganda.


----------



## John Nash (12 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Espero que a Lukashenko le caigan las sanciones igual de duras que a Moscú y que se coman las patatas con tocino y ración de vodka.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Bielorrusia ya era un país paria de occidente sin sanciones. Subestimas que mucha de la adhesión a Rusia proviene de las propias miserias y carencias de occidente. Si fuéramos el paraíso terrenal y vergel de libertades y prosperidad que nos vende la propaganda otaniana, no sería ni necesario controlar o censurar evitando todo debate público o contraste de opiones.

Durante la guerra fría había más libertades porque occidente, con su modelo productivo industrial fordista y un paro casi inexistente se permitía el lujo de tener sindicatos de clase y partidos comunistas.
Hoy sería impensable porque 30 años de modelo liberal financiero nos ha arruinado y hecho retroceder. Y las élites tienen miedo y todo se ha vuelto control y ortodoxia ideológica.


----------



## arriondas (12 Mar 2022)

El Tuerto dijo:


> Cualquier persona cuerda y que ame a su pueblo, ya hace días que hubiese capitulado. Si la OTAN no te ayuda, te rindes y luego denuncias que todo lo que te habían prometido era falso. Intentas salvar los muebles y evitar muertes civiles, en lugar de armar al pueblo en una lucha perdida de antemano.
> 
> Parece que las imágenes y los mensajes que nos lanzan los mass mierdas, únicamente buscan ablandarnos a nosotros, para que aplaudamos la escalada bélica y la ruina que se nos viene, pero no van con los dirigentes ucranianos. Evidentemente son títeres disfrazados de héroes, a los que Ucrania no les importa nada.



Pero Zelensky es lo que es. Un teleñeco de Washington, y un... un... Pues eso. Sus amiguitos en Rusia lo han demostrado también, y por eso la gente está boicoteándoles.


----------



## John Nash (12 Mar 2022)

Uno de cada cuatro españoles tiene intención de comprar una bicicleta o un patinete eléctrico, según Cetelem


La micromovilidad que proporcionan las bicis y los patinetes en las ciudades es una de las claves para conseguir que las personas, cada vez más concentradas en el espacio limitado que brindan las ciudades, puedan desplazarse de un modo eficiente y sostenible.



www.eleconomista.es





Alguno se olvida de que los aparatos eléctricos también se tienen que conectar a la red para cargar las baterías. A 500€ el MWh es todo un lujo.


----------



## montytorri (12 Mar 2022)

El Kremlin da el primer paso para aislar el internet ruso del resto del mundo


Moscú está preparado para desconectar el país del ciberespacio global. Aunque oficialmente descarta aplicarlo de forma generalizada, el proyecto opera desde el viernes en las webs del Gobierno




elpais.com




Se podrá acceder al floro ?


----------



## capitán almeida (12 Mar 2022)

Gracias por los regalos perros anglos


----------



## John Nash (12 Mar 2022)

El Tuerto dijo:


> Cualquier persona cuerda y que ame a su pueblo, ya hace días que hubiese capitulado. Si la OTAN no te ayuda, te rindes y luego denuncias que todo lo que te habían prometido era falso. Intentas salvar los muebles y evitar muertes civiles, en lugar de armar al pueblo en una lucha perdida de antemano.
> 
> Parece que las imágenes y los mensajes que nos lanzan los mass mierdas, únicamente buscan ablandarnos a nosotros, para que aplaudamos la escalada bélica y la ruina que se nos viene, pero no van con los dirigentes ucranianos. Evidentemente son títeres disfrazados de héroes, a los que Ucrania no les importa nada.



Por eso la OTAN promueve y apoya los movimientos nazis en el Este. Saben que son fanáticos y que se puede contar con ellos para desgastar a Rusia y dañar su imagen en occidente.


----------



## Vilux (12 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Putin no va a negociar nada. Me pregunto entonces para qué se reuniría la delegación rusa varias veces con la ucraniana desde que comenzó la invasión:



Para crearles discordia interna y que se vayan liquidando entre ellos.









El servicio secreto de Ucrania asesina a Denis Kireev, integrante de la mesa de negociación con Rusia


Un miembro del equipo de negociaciones de paz de Ucrania ha sido asesinado a tiros en medio de afirmaciones de que podría haber estado espiando para




www.telecinco.es


----------



## El Tuerto (12 Mar 2022)

A Rusia lo que le interesa es tener a países de su órbita a su alrededor. De facto son rusos y todo el mundo sabe que están bajo el paraguas ruso, pero tienen el status de Estado soberano, con las ventajas que ello conlleva de cara a combatir al bloque otánico.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (12 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Gracias por los regalos perros anglos



Esto es en aplicación de la asignatura "Envío de más armas a cualquiera de las partes" del curso "Primero de pacificación".


----------



## capitán almeida (12 Mar 2022)

Ahora sí que los rusos están jodidos, las ukrocharos entran en escena


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 Mar 2022)

Los letones se han dado cuenta que es mejor levantar el pie del acelerador del nazismo…este año como que no…
Las autoridades letonas decidieron no celebrar una marcha en honor a los legionarios de las Waffen SS en Riga este año. Esta decisión fue informada por la ministra del Interior del país, María Golubeva, el 11 de marzo.
"El gobierno de Riga, por supuesto, no puede rechazar a las personas que vienen cada año a conmemorar a los muertos, ponen flores en el Monumento a la Libertad. Al mismo tiempo, me parece que no sería muy correcto organizar una manifestación política este año", dijo el ministro en el aire del programa Krustpunktā en la radio letona.








Власти Латвии отказались от проведения шествия в честь легионеров СС - NewsBy


Власти Латвии решили не проводить в этом году шествие в честь легионеров «Ваффен СС» в Риге. Об этом решении 11 марта сообщила министр внутренних дел страны Мария Голубева.




newsby.info


----------



## Magick (12 Mar 2022)

He visto que hay muchas ong’s sionistas en la frontera “ayudando” a los prófugos a llegar a un lugar seguro. Si a eso sumamos miles de niños huyendo de Ucrania, muchos de ellos solos, y si metemos en la ecuación el tráfico internacional de órganos, me entra un escalofrío por la espalda que me eriza los pelos del cogote.









Ukraine: Thousands of vulnerable children unaccounted for


Extraction unit evacuating orphanages in the war zone say traffickers targeted children at the Ukraine border.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Triyuga (12 Mar 2022)

*Por qué las sanciones de Washington a Moscú destruirán a Europa y no a Rusia*


P


epe Escobar (Reproducido) 
El campo de batalla está dibujado. La lista negra oficial rusa de naciones sancionadoras hostiles incluye a Estados Unidos, la UE, Canadá y, en Asia, Japón, Corea del Sur, Taiwán y Singapur (el único del sudeste asiático). Obsérvese cómo esa “comunidad internacional” sigue reduciéndose.
El Sur Global debería ser consciente de que ninguna nación de Asia Occidental, América Latina o África se ha unido al carro de las sanciones de Washington.
Moscú ni siquiera ha anunciado su propio paquete de contra-sanciones. Sin embargo, un decreto oficial “sobre el ordenamiento temporal de las obligaciones con ciertos acreedores extranjeros”, que permite a las empresas rusas saldar sus deudas en rublos, ofrece una pista de lo que está por venir.
Todas las contramedidas rusas giran en torno a este nuevo decreto presidencial, firmado el pasado sábado, que el economista Yevgeny Yushchuk define como una “mina terrestre de represalia nuclear”.
Funciona así: para pagar los préstamos obtenidos de un país sancionador que superen los 10 millones de rublos al mes, las empresas rusas no tienen que hacer una transferencia. Piden que un banco ruso abra una cuenta de corresponsalía en rublos a nombre del acreedor. Entonces la empresa transfiere rublos a esta cuenta al tipo de cambio vigente, y todo es perfectamente legal.
Los pagos en moneda extranjera sólo pasan por el Banco Central en función de cada caso. Deben recibir un permiso especial de la Comisión Gubernamental para el Control de la Inversión Extranjera.
Lo que esto significa en la práctica es que la mayor parte de los aproximadamente 478.000 millones de dólares de deuda exterior rusa puede “desaparecer” de los balances de los bancos occidentales. El equivalente en rublos estará depositado en algún lugar, en los bancos rusos; pero los bancos occidentales, tal como están las cosas, no pueden acceder a él.


aqui mas : Por qué las sanciones de Washington a Moscú destruirán a Europa y no a Rusia


----------



## Harman (12 Mar 2022)

Trofeos para Donbass


En la larga guerra de Ucrania, que no comenzó hace dos semanas sino hace prácticamente ocho años, cuando en tiempos de Turchinov, Yatseniuk y Parubiy, Kiev inventó una operación antiterrorista para…




slavyangrad.es











Trofeos para Donbass


12/03/2022


En la larga guerra de Ucrania, que no comenzó hace dos semanas sino hace prácticamente ocho años, cuando en tiempos de Turchinov, Yatseniuk y Parubiy, Kiev inventó una _operación antiterrorista_ para justificar el uso del ejército dentro de las fronteras nacionales, la financiación y suministro de armamento de las partes en conflicto ha sido uno de los temas recurrentes. Ucrania ha contado con la ayuda de sus socios occidentales primero en forma de instructores y más adelante con un suministro de armas que ha aumentado de forma evidente en las últimas semanas. En todo este tiempo, la financiación, fundamentalmente por parte de Estados Unidos, ha sido constante. Al otro lado del frente, las milicias de Donetsk y Lugansk han contado con las armas obtenidas de las bases militares capturadas en los inicios de la guerra y arsenales y material pesado logrado como trofeos de guerra, pero también con un evidente flujo a través de la frontera rusa.

Siempre desmentida, esa ayuda ha sido siempre extraoficial. Sin embargo, la importancia de los ejércitos de la RPD y la RPL en el intento de recuperar para las Repúblicas todo el territorio de las antiguas regiones de Donetsk y Lugansk hace que todo eso vaya a cambiar. Así lo demuestra la propuesta de Sergey Shoigu y la respuesta de Vladimir en la reunión de ayer del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia. Tras ocho años de ayuda encubierta y constantemente negada, Rusia propone facilitar la llegada de voluntarios (en este tiempo Rusia ha llegado a deportar a Ucrania a milicianos que se encontraban en su territorio) y de armas.

Al igual que con la propuesta de aceptar voluntarios, fundamentalmente de Oriente Medio según el ministro, dispuestos a unirse a la lucha para la liberación de los territorios de Donbass bajo control ucraniano, Shoigu argumenta la entrega de armas en vistas de las grandes cantidades de armas que Ucrania está recibiendo de sus socios occidentales. “En vista del incontrolable suministro de armas a Ucrania de todas partes (parece que nadie está mirando dónde y cuántas de esas armas están siendo entregadas y a quién se le están entregando), como hemos apuntado muchas veces, sugerimos transferir los sistemas de defensa aérea, por ejemplo los SAMs portátiles, y misiles antitanque a las Repúblicas Populares de Lugansk y Donetsk para reforzar la capacidad de combate de sus milicias”, afirmó Shoigu. En los últimos días se han podido ver imágenes de armas occidentales en manos de las milicias -en las primeras horas de la operación rusa pudo verse una imagen de un NLAW británico- y también en manos de batallones ucranianos. Una imagen publicada por fuentes oficiales mostraba, por ejemplo, la instrucción en el uso de dichas armas con un soldado del regimiento Azov en primer plano.

“Además, hemos acumulado una gran cantidad de armas, armas ucranianas: se trata de tanques, vehículos blindados de todo tipo, armas ligeras y bastante artillería. Además, hay Javelins y Stingers. Se propone transferirlas también a las Repúblicas de Lugansk y Donetsk para que puedan realizar su defensa de forma más efectiva”, prosiguió Shoigu. Es posible que esa entrega de esas armas a la RPD y la RPL, que sin duda supondría la publicación de imágenes de las milicias a las que Ucrania se enfrenta desde hace ocho años portando armas occidentales, busque precisamente desincentivar ese suministro al Ejército Ucraniano.

En esa línea puede entenderse la respuesta de Vladimir Putin, que apoyó abiertamente la propuesta especificando ese origen occidental de las armas capturadas. “En cuanto al suministro de armas, especialmente las producidas en Occidente y que han acabado en manos del Ejército Ruso, por supuesto, apoyo la posibilidad de transferirlas a las unidades militares de las Repúblicas Populares de Lugansk y Donetsk”.

El volumen de esas entregas y el efecto que eso tendrá en el frente de Donbass podrá observarse a lo largo de las próximas semanas. En cualquier caso, cada entrega de armamento supone, para la RPD y la RPL, una aportación decisiva en su capacidad defensiva y, sobre todo ofensiva, y supone un cambio cualitativo en la actitud rusa de estos años, en los que Moscú ha favorecido un rearme limitado que en ningún caso hacía posible un intento de Donbass de recuperar, por su cuenta, los territorios perdidos a Ucrania.


----------



## Harman (12 Mar 2022)

__





The promised map after all (+ one more question!) UPDATED with 2nd map! | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is





*El mapa prometido después de todo (¡y una pregunta más!) ¡Actualizado con el segundo mapa!*

11/03/2022







No voy a comentarlo, Andrei Martyanov os ha dado la noticia completa para hoy.

ACTUALIZACIÓN: otro mapa que encontré aquí: https://www.realcleardefense.com/ar...of_ukraine_troop-to-task_estimate_820732.html


----------



## workforfood (12 Mar 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Para crearles discordia interna y que se vayan liquidando entre ellos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esos Ucranianos son peor que animales. Pero quién cojones hace eso, se le hace un juicio y se le mete en prisión si es un espía. Directamente le han pegado dos tiros lo vuelvo a repetir lo que se está viendo en Ucrania no se está viendo ni en la África profunda. Se podría escribir un libro sobre el perfil psicológico y sociológico del Ucraniano medio.


----------



## amcxxl (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (12 Mar 2022)

__





No maps, sorry, but Andrei Martyanov instead :-) | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is





No hay mapas, lo siento, pero Andrei Martyanov en su lugar 


(Trad. DeepL)
11/03/2022


Amigos,

No encontré ningún mapa bueno, y no tengo ganas de esperar más. Así que hoy no hay mapa, ¡lo siento!

Además, necesito el descanso, con urgencia.

Pero, en cambio, Andrei Martyanov acaba de publicar un vídeo muy MUY bueno. Realmente lo cubre todo.

Así que, hoy, os dejo a su cargo, lo explica todo muy bien. No tengo nada que añadir.

Saludos


----------



## Triyuga (12 Mar 2022)

Los "cascos blancos" dejan Siria, para ir a Ukrania, a producir videos Fake:

*La verdad detrás de la maternidad bombardeada en Ucrania que no cuentan los medios occidentales*






SM.- Un sinnúmero de medios occidentales ha publicado fotografías del bombardeo de un supuesto hospital de maternidad en la ciudad de Mariúpol sin verificar la veracidad de estas imágenes que resultaron ser prefabricadas con el fin de manipular la opinión pública mundial.
Varios medios occidentales y redes sociales han confiado a ciegas y sin verificación en las fotografías que se hicieron virales alrededor del mundo. Con las imágenes acusaron a la aviación rusa de haber bombardeado a un supuesto hospital de maternidad en Mariúpol y citan las palabras del presidente ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski, quien calificó de “atrocidad” el ataque ruso donde supuestamente había mujeres, niños y médicos cuando en realidad se trataban de imágenes prefabricadas con modelos y un fotógrafo profesional.



El canal en Telegram @warfakes, en español: la guerra contra las noticias falsas, demostró que las imágenes fueron un montaje ya que los mismos usuarios ucranianos reconocieron a la bloguera Marianna Podgurska en diferentes fotos asumiendo el rol de dos mujeres embarazadas y la encararon en sus redes sociales.









La verdad detrás de la maternidad bombardeada en Ucrania que no cuentan los medios occidentales







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## John Nash (12 Mar 2022)

Parece que no estás al corriente de que VOX es ahora el pastor disfrazado de nazionalismo por conveniencia otaniana.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


>



En el primer vídeo está claro que los han exterminado…es ya parecido a lo de Siria…


----------



## Dylan Leary (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## John Nash (12 Mar 2022)

¿Steven Seagal lucha con las fuerzas especiales rusas en la invasión de Ucrania?


Un supuesto tuit de CNN alertaba que que “las agencias de inteligencia de todo el mundo” lo habían visto sobre el terreno




www.larazon.es


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo si se lo que esta haciendo Putin y el ejercito Ruso, cosa bastante sencilla de analizar pero nos trolean en los medios.
> 
> Las tropas progresan adecuadamente, quieren asaltar el pais por cuatro ejes de forma simultanea, dos de ellos en el sur, crimea y dombas, ademas han logrado unirlas, cosa importante, el abastecimiento logistico de las fuerzas de crimea ya se pueden hacer de forma directa, fuerzas muy bien apolladas y seguramente seguiran progresando para Odesa, de este modo cortaran el acceso al mar de Ucrania.
> 
> ...




Kiev asediado meses?

Años?


Buena suerte con el plan.


----------



## Harman (12 Mar 2022)

__





MoA - Challenge-Response - How Russia Is Countering 'Western' Moves Against It






www.moonofalabama.org





Desafío-respuesta: cómo Rusia está contrarrestando los movimientos 'occidentales' en su contra


(Trad. Google)
11/03/2022


Desafío:

3 de marzo: Zelensky dice que 16.000 extranjeros se han ofrecido como voluntarios para luchar por Ucrania contra la invasión rusa 


> El presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelensky, dijo el jueves que 16.000 extranjeros se han ofrecido como voluntarios para luchar por Ucrania contra la invasión rusa.
> En un emotivo video subido a su canal de Telegram, Zelensky se refirió a la "legión internacional" de 16.000 voluntarios extranjeros que ha buscado para "unirse a la defensa de Ucrania, Europa y el mundo". A principios de esta semana, el país eliminó temporalmente los requisitos de visa para los voluntarios extranjeros que deseen ingresar al país y unirse a la lucha contra las fuerzas rusas.



8 de marzo: 450 extremistas árabes y extranjeros de Idlib llegan a Ucrania 


> Cerca de 450 extremistas árabes y ciudadanos extranjeros llegaron a Ucrania desde Idlib para luchar contra las fuerzas rusas, menos de tres días después de que abandonaron Siria, pasando por Turquía.
> Familiares de extremistas que han llegado a Ucrania dijeron a Sputnik que altos combatientes del grupo terrorista Hayat Tahrir al-Sham (la versión renombrada de Jabhat Al-Nusra, es decir, Al-Qaeda) han sostenido una serie de reuniones con altos líderes del Partido Islámico de Turkistán. y los grupos Ansar Al-Tawhid y Hurras al-Din, y acordaron permitir que varios de sus combatientes ingresen a Ucrania a través de suelo turco.



Respuesta:

11 de marzo: Presidente de Rusia: Reunión con miembros permanentes del Consejo de Seguridad 


> *Sergei Shoigu* : Estamos recibiendo una gran cantidad de solicitudes de todo tipo de voluntarios de diferentes países, a quienes les gustaría venir a las repúblicas populares de Lugansk y Donetsk para participar en el movimiento de liberación, como dicen. El mayor número de solicitudes, más de 16.000, provino de Medio Oriente. Creemos que debemos conceder estas solicitudes, especialmente porque el asunto no se trata de dinero sino de un deseo genuino de estas personas. Conocemos a muchos de ellos; nos ayudaron a luchar contra ISIS en el período más difícil, durante los últimos 10 años.
> ...
> *Vladimir Putin*: Muy bien, muchas gracias.
> Sobre la movilización de mercenarios de todo el mundo y su envío a Ucrania. Podemos ver que los patrocinadores occidentales de Ucrania y el régimen ucraniano no ocultan este hecho. Lo están haciendo abiertamente y descuidando las normas del derecho internacional. Entonces, si ve que a algunos voluntarios les gustaría venir y ayudar a la gente en Donbass, especialmente sin pago, entonces deberíamos encontrarlos a mitad de camino y ayudarlos a reubicarse en la zona de guerra.



Estoy seguro de que los combatientes de Siria y otros lugares que lucharán del lado de Rusia recibirán algún pago de este o aquel patrocinador, muy probablemente Irán. Algún multimillonario ruso también puede estar dispuesto a contribuir. Pero es importante que Putin demuestre que estos no son mercenarios como los del otro lado, por lo tanto, no hay pago oficial.

Hubo un par adicional de desafío-respuesta con respecto a Ucrania.

Shoigu también mencionó todas las entregas de armas extranjeras que ha recibido Ucrania. Le dijo a Putin que las fuerzas rusas habían capturado grandes cantidades de armas pesadas y ligeras, incluidos misiles Javelin y Stinger derivados de Estados Unidos. Propuso dárselos a la milicia de las repúblicas de Donbas.

Putin estuvo de acuerdo con eso.

Un tercer desafío-respuesta es la inmensa cantidad de fuerzas que la OTAN moviliza actualmente y avanza hacia su frontera oriental. Shoigu cree que la OTAN planea que esas tropas se queden allí para siempre. Pronto propondrá una nueva disposición de las fuerzas rusas para potencialmente contrarrestarlas.

Putin dijo que lo decidiría por separado. Unas horas más tarde se reunió con el presidente de Bielorrusia, Alexander Lukashenko. Los dos probablemente discutieron el estacionamiento de tropas rusas y armas como sistemas de defensa aérea y artillería de misiles en Bielorrusia. Eso complicaría cualquier movimiento potencial de la OTAN.

En los pares desafío-respuesta anteriores, la respuesta rusa es simétrica al desafío. Combatientes extranjeros versus combatientes extranjeros, entregas de armas versus entregas de armas y movimientos de tropas versus movimientos de tropas.

Los desafíos que Rusia aún no ha respondido también son las innumerables sanciones que 'occidente' ha promulgado en su contra. Allí las respuestas sólo pueden ser asimétricas.

Me pregunto por qué Putin está esperando para hacerlos públicos. ¿Quiere mantenerlos en reserva?


----------



## workforfood (12 Mar 2022)

Los medios Occidentales son teletipos de la OTAN, lo sabe cualquiera. El target de esos medios es gente que solo usa internet para entrar en facebook y en otras redes sociales y poco más.


----------



## SkullandPhones (12 Mar 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> Los "cascos blancos" dejan Siria, para ir a Ukrania, a producir videos Fake:
> 
> *La verdad detrás de la maternidad bombardeada en Ucrania que no cuentan los medios occidentales*
> 
> ...



Deja de hacer spam de mierda


----------



## SkullandPhones (12 Mar 2022)

Kiev está sitiado, da igual cuando lo leas.


----------



## SkullandPhones (12 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Los medios Occidentales son teletipos de la OTAN, lo sabe cualquiera. El target de esos medios es gente que solo usa internet para entrar en facebook y en otras redes sociales y poco más.



Y los de la agencia TAXX, Ruina Tolay, son más fiables...debes ser retrasado-.


----------



## Triyuga (12 Mar 2022)

*Armas biológicas del Pentágono: Rusia revela detalles del Proyecto UP-4 en laboratorios ucranianos*





El Ministerio de Defensa ruso informa que se han conocido los detalles del proyecto UP-4, realizado con la participación de los laboratorios de Kiev, Járkov y Odessa, diseñado para el periodo hasta 2020.
El objetivo del proyecto era estudiar la propagación de infecciones especialmente peligrosas a través de las aves migratorias, incluida la gripe altamente patógena H5N1, que tiene una tasa de mortalidad de hasta el 50% en humanos, así como la enfermedad de Newcastle.
Se han identificado al menos dos especies de aves migratorias cuyas rutas pasan principalmente por Rusia, y también se ha resumido la información sobre las rutas migratorias a través de los países de Europa del Este, según el informe.
“De todas las formas desarrolladas en Estados Unidos para desestabilizar la situación epidemiológica, esta es una de las más imprudentes e irresponsables, ya que no controla el desarrollo posterior de la situación”, denuncia el ministerio.
Según el ente, se ha estado desarrollando también el proyecto P-781, que considera a los murciélagos como transmisores de potenciales agentes de armas biológicas.
El Ministerio de Defensa ruso sostiene que los materiales sobre el proyecto UP-8 para estudiar el virus de la fiebre hemorrágica de Crimea-Congo y los hantavirus en Ucrania refutan la afirmación pública de Estados Unidos de que los biolaboratorios del Pentágono en Ucrania están dirigidos exclusivamente por científicos ucranianos sin la intervención de biólogos estadounidenses.
Uno de los documentos confirma que todas las investigaciones serias de alto riesgo se llevan a cabo bajo la supervisión directa de especialistas estadounidenses, dijo el organismo.
El Ministerio de Defensa apuntó que se confirma el hecho de que el Pentágono ha efectuado pagos directos por la participación en las investigaciones. Lo que llama la atención es la modesta remuneración, según los estándares estadounidenses, que demuestra una baja valoración de la profesionalidad de los especialistas ucranianos, según el ente.
Los documentos contienen propuestas para la expansión del programa militar-biológico de EEUU en Ucrania, precisó el ministerio ruso. Así, hay pruebas de la continuación de los proyectos biológicos finalizados UP-2, UP-9, UP-10, cuyo objetivo es estudiar los patógenos del ántrax y la peste porcina africana.
El Ministerio de Defensa ruso afirmó que el Pentágono también está interesado en los insectos portadores de infecciones peligrosas, el análisis de los documentos confirma que más de 140 contenedores con ectoparásitos de murciélagos —pulgas y garrapatas— fueron transferidos al extranjero desde un laboratorio biológico en Járkov.
En la década de 1940 se llevaron a cabo investigaciones similares para la creación de componentes de armas biológicas por parte de la unidad japonesa 731, cuyos miembros huyeron posteriormente a Estados Unidos para evitar ser procesados por crímenes de guerra, según el ente ruso.










Armas biológicas del Pentágono: Rusia revela detalles del Proyecto UP-4 en laboratorios ucranianos







www.alertadigital.com







11/03/2022 *::* EUROPA, EE.UU.
*Biolaboratorios militares en Ucrania y la expansión del desastre*
x misionverdad.com / La Haine

La existencia de biolaboratorios 'Made in USA' en Ucrania, confirmada por Victoria Nuland, ayuda a entender porqué Rusia pone el eje en atacar determinadas ciudades





Biolaboratorios militares en Ucrania y la expansión del desastre


La existencia de biolaboratorios 'Made in USA' en Ucrania, confirmada por Victoria Nuland, ayuda a entender porqué Rusia pone el eje en atacar determinadas ciudades




www.lahaine.org














EEUU admite existencia de laboratorios de armas biológicas en Ucrania


Estados Unidos admite la existencia de laboratorios de armamento biológico en Ucrania.




nuevarevolucion.es


----------



## SkullandPhones (12 Mar 2022)

Tu las únicas eslavas con las que has hablado son previo pago de 50 draghis


----------



## workforfood (12 Mar 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> Y los de la agencia TAXX, Ruina Tolay, son más fiables...debes ser retrasado-.




Mucho más mira quién está publicando la farsa del hospital o la farsa de las centrales nucleares medios rusos. En Europa se mete la farsa sin ningún análisis. El periodismo en Occidente ya es pura mierda son medios quebrados que viven de la subvención pública, solo queda internet.


----------



## SkullandPhones (12 Mar 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> *Armas biológicas del Pentágono: Rusia revela detalles del Proyecto UP-4 en laboratorios ucranianos*
> 
> 
> 
> ...









A este le limpias el requesón amarillento?


----------



## SkullandPhones (12 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Mucho más mira quién está publicando la farsa del hospital o la farsa de las centrales nucleares medios rusos. En Europa se mete la farsa sin ningún análisis. El periodismo en Occidente ya es pura mierda son medios quebrados que viven de la subvención pública, solo queda internet.




Qué si, que son basura, pero poner a los medios mongoles como referencia...


----------



## Action directe (12 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Oh, el silicio, ese elemento tan escaso que podemos encontrar en ... la arena.



El problema de la fabricación de vidrio y silicio cristalino es lo costoso que es energéticamente, por esos se fabrica sobretodo en paises que subvencionan fuertemente el coste eléctrico de su industria. En Europa no se subvenciona la energía y ahora además va a ser más escasa. Desabastecimiento no va haber, lo que subirá el precio como todo lo demás...


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Mar 2022)

Puede que los rusos ofrezcan un alto el fuego, *cuando alcancen la linea ucraniana imaginaria, que divide la parte prorrusa y economicamente viable, Galitzia es un apendice canceroso.*


----------



## Many Manazas (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Giordano Bruno (12 Mar 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> Kiev está sitiado, da igual cuando lo leas.



Una apuesta a quien se le acaba antes el papeo,a los soldados Rusos o a los Ucra sitiados en kiev......yo digo los soldados rusos


----------



## SkullandPhones (12 Mar 2022)

Tú estás contento porque piensas que a lo mejor es una oportunidad para follar sin pagar por una vez con las oleadas de inmigrantes.


----------



## Impresionante (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Los medios Occidentales son teletipos de la OTAN, lo sabe cualquiera. El target de esos medios es gente que solo usa internet para entrar en facebook y en otras redes sociales y poco más.




JAJAJAJAJAJAJA



https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2021/05/26/facebook-disinformation-russia-report/



https://www.usnews.com/news/politic...rmation-on-social-media-facebook-report-finds









Russia is the king of disinformation on Facebook, the company says


Russia and Iran are the top two sources of coordinated fake activity on Facebook, according to a new report released by the company.




edition.cnn.com


----------



## John Nash (12 Mar 2022)

Rusia sufriendo por las sanciones:









Las CCAA urgen un plan de rescate industrial y más rebajas fiscales en luz y gasolina


Moncloa insiste en que no hay margen para reducir más la presión fiscal, como reclamarán en bloque los presidentes del PP en la Conferencia de Presidentes de La Palma para mitigar la crisis energética




www.elconfidencial.com













El batacazo de BlackRock por la guerra en Ucrania: sus fondos pierden 17.000 millones


Su mayor fondo cotizado ruso, ERUS, ha pasado de valer 600 millones de dólares a finales de 2021, a menos de un millón




www.elconfidencial.com













¿Misión imposible? Cómo la UE intentará sustituir el 65% del gas ruso en 2022


La Comisión Europea ha presentado un plan con el que quiere reducir en dos tercios la dependencia del gas ruso antes de final de año. Una misión muy complicada, pero no imposible, señalan en Bruselas




www.elconfidencial.com













La inflación hará que las familias gasten 3.000 euros más en productos básicos


La escalada de precios a causa de la inflación que arrastra la economía española desde hace un año supone un golpe al bolsillo de las familias cuantificable en euros. Un hogar medio español afronta un gasto superior a los 3.000 euros al año en productos de primera necesidad vital. Así, los...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## workforfood (12 Mar 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> Qué si, que son basura, pero poner a los medios mongoles como referencia...



Los medios mongoles publican lo que se publica en burbuja.
Mira quién ha dado la noticia del fake hospital, fake central nuclear, los laboratorios de Estados Unidos a ver si encuentras algún medio occidental que lo haya dado, los medios mongoles los han dado todos.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

No, la FOX es el refugio de los turcochinos porque se dirige a cenutrios evangélicos del corn belt…


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Rusia sufriendo por las sanciones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando te enteres del porqué de la pérdida de valor de Blackrock nos lo cuentas…


----------



## Ratona001 (12 Mar 2022)

No hago hilo porque la noticia es antigua.
Putin hace un llamado para que combatientes extranjeros luchen en Ucrania con las tropas rusas - BBC News Mundo

Putin está mandando a combatientes extranjeros. Mientras los ucranianos están ahí encerrados a esperas de extinguirse. 

Yo no sé los que decís que Ucrania va a ganar la guerra de dónde lo sacais. Quedarse en Ucrania es un suicidio


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (12 Mar 2022)

*Agreement Between the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and UKRAINE Signed at Kiev August 29, 2005 *


https://www.state.gov/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/05-829-Ukraine-Weapons.pdf


----------



## alnitak (12 Mar 2022)

aqui se ve como los cerdos ikros no dejan salir a la poblacion civil para usarlos como escudos humanoa


----------



## Honkler (12 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> ¿Steven Seagal lucha con las fuerzas especiales rusas en la invasión de Ucrania?
> 
> 
> Un supuesto tuit de CNN alertaba que que “las agencias de inteligencia de todo el mundo” lo habían visto sobre el terreno
> ...



Está muy fondón para esos trotes…


----------



## SkullandPhones (12 Mar 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> No hago hilo porque la noticia es antigua.
> Putin hace un llamado para que combatientes extranjeros luchen en Ucrania con las tropas rusas - BBC News Mundo
> 
> Putin está mandando a combatientes extranjeros. Mientras los ucranianos están ahí encerrados a esperas de extinguirse.
> ...



Va a ser una ratonera Ucrania en breve, los monguis saldrán escaldados.


----------



## workforfood (12 Mar 2022)

Ucrania me parece que está sufriendo algo parecido a Polonia. Polonia puteado por toda Europa desde Suecos, Alemanes, Rusos, Austriacos etc... aquí se dice que Lviv o Galitzia era Poloca, no eran del Imperio Austrohúngaro, la influencia polaca de esas regiones desapareció hace mucho tiempo, como polonia despareció varias veces del mapa europeo por sus vecinos. Existe Polonia después de la segunda guerra mundial exclusivamente por Rusia y eso se les olvida a los polacos que comen de empresas deslocalizadas en Polonia. Ucrania me parece que sufre el mismo tipo de amnesia ignoran toda su historia un estado tapón creado por Alemania y Rusia y se piensan que por olvidarse de su pasado y presente van a ser más europeos que los polacos.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Cuando te enteres del porqué de la pérdida de valor de Blackrock nos lo cuentas…



Yo mismo, NO HAY PITRÓLEO, que hay que decíroslo todo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Chechenos haciendo cosas de chechenos


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Kreonte (12 Mar 2022)

Llegados a este punto creo que todos podemos estar de acuerdo que este conflicto no es producido por un sentimiento de inseguridad en las élites rusas respecto a la amenaza occidental sobre su territorio y población, sino más bien un asunto económico. Nos falta por descubrir quiénes mueven los hilos de aquellos q se han prestado a protagonizar esta historia. Conocemos los actores pero no los directores. Europa desde luego que no es uno de ellos. Lo es China? Lo es USA-UK? Es curioso como el eje anglo son los que más están azuzando al pueblo europeo para que presente batalla, pero pro otro lado descartan tomar acciones directas que pudiesen desenmascarar las bravuconadas del antagonista, quiero decir, imaginémonos por un momento que al final US hubiese accedido a proporcionar los aviones donados por el gobierno polaco, ¿se hubiese atrevido Rusia a atacar a US? Lo dudo mucho. Esto, en último término, hubiese conducido al final de la historia. Si no hay malo maloso, no hay película. Por contra, con Polonia ejerciendo de secundario random el conflicto continua y, además, se presta a la cohesión de la trama, antiguo territorio polaco con fronteras de la novoRusia. Hay que invadir. 

En el otro lado está China, es la gran potencia emergente, podríamos decir que estaba a punto de pegar el sorpasso, pero se ha visto perjudicada en los últimos años por las alertas que han sonado en Occidente. Tiene aspiraciones territoriales, principalmente Taiwan, pero también comerciales, la tan aclamada ruta de la seda es paralizada por Europa y los costos del envío en barco se multiplican y los tiempos de transporte se eternizan. China es consciente que Europa/Occidente ha despertado de su letargo y eso supondría un obstáculo insalvable para sus aspiraciones futuras.


----------



## Harman (12 Mar 2022)

No Shit, "Geniuses".


You all know my attitude towards Western "analytics" in both military and economy, I make it patently clear all the time. Here is another ca...




smoothiex12.blogspot.com





No Mierda, "Genios".


(Trad. Google)
11/03/2022

por Andrei Martyanov


Todos ustedes conocen mi actitud hacia los "análisis" occidentales tanto en lo militar como en lo económico, lo dejo patentemente claro todo el tiempo. Aquí hay otro caso de Duh!



> _En medio de un éxodo de empresas estadounidenses y de Europa occidental desde Rusia, las empresas chinas buscan ocupar su lugar, informó Bloomberg esta semana, citando fuentes no identificadas al tanto. Era sólo cuestión de tiempo, de verdad. La naturaleza aborrece el vacío, al igual que los negocios. Las empresas chinas, además de esto, son bastante pragmáticas, a diferencia de sus contrapartes y competidores occidentales. Entonces, una vez que BP, Shell y casi todos, excepto TotalEnergies francés, abandonaron Rusia a raíz de la crisis de Ucrania, las empresas de energía chinas propiedad del gobierno comenzaron a considerar mudarse._



Hoy también hablé de esto. Lamentablemente, parece que MacDonald's decidió revertir su decisión anterior de mudarse fuera de Rusia y los rusos ahora están atrapados en esta institución que induce a la obesidad. Pero hay una lógica en la decisión de MacDonald: mudarse de Rusia, muchos otros ya están esperando para tomar su lugar. Tanto ruso como internacional. Solo las personas que no han estado en Rusia o que literalmente no saben nada sobre ella, principalmente los periodistas occidentales y la comunidad de "inteligencia", deben entender que ni China, ni Turquía, ni India están dejando que este enorme mercado lucrativo se les escape de las manos. Además, China, aunque lidera el mundo en algunas tecnologías civiles, se queda con Rusia para "cosechar" también algunas otras tecnologías rusas, incluidas la extracción y la industria aeroespacial, entre muchas otras. 

Y luego, por supuesto, está la energía, la agricultura, el turismo (entrar en Turquía) y algunos importantes proyectos de construcción civil. La mayoría de los occidentales todavía no pueden comprender que el edificio de la "prosperidad" occidental se ha desintegrado, y que el Occidente combinado hace mucho tiempo dejó de ser ese "eso" en la mayoría de los campos. Como muestra el ejemplo de Francia, algunos comienzan a comprenderlo. Aquí hay algunas noticias (hablé de eso hoy) de Alemania: 



> _DUESSELDORF, 10 mar (Reuters) - Un aumento en los precios de la electricidad ha obligado a la pequeña siderúrgica alemana Lech-Stahlwerke a detener la producción en su planta de Bavaria, la única acería del estado alemán , dijo el jueves un portavoz de la compañía. "Estamos cerrando la producción a diario", dijo el vocero, y agregó que la evolución de los precios de la energía se observaría de cerca para hacer ajustes a corto plazo. “La producción no es económicamente viable”._



Bueno, esto es solo el comienzo. Tengo un "secreto" que divulgar: la mayor parte de la economía de Europa no es económicamente viable, porque en general es insostenible y Rusia ya NO depende de la UE. Especialmente con muchos otros que comercian con gusto con Rusia, mientras que Occidente combinado literalmente se va al infierno con una velocidad cada vez mayor. Incluso mis queridos Pink Floyd (grandes músicos, políticos ignorantes) decidieron



> _El guitarrista de Pink Floyd, David Gilmour, anunció que toda su música en solitario, así como todo el catálogo anterior a 1987 de la banda de rock progresivo, será retirado de los servicios de transmisión en Rusia y Bielorrusia el viernes debido al conflicto en Ucrania. "Apoyar al mundo en la condena enérgica de la invasión rusa de Ucrania, las obras de Pink Floyd, desde 1987 en adelante, y todas las grabaciones en solitario de David Gilmour se eliminarán de todos los proveedores de música digital en Rusia y Bielorrusia a partir de hoy", dijo un comunicado. publicado en la cuenta de Twitter de la banda. Estados Unidos y la mayoría de sus aliados han denunciado la ofensiva rusa y han promulgado sanciones económicas generalizadas contra Rusia. Muchas organizaciones internacionales y empresas privadas hicieron lo mismo, prohibiendo a los atletas rusos, cancelando eventos culturales y cesando la cooperación._



Siempre es lamentable cuando la gente del arte se involucra en la política sin tener experiencia en campos relacionados con la política, pero Pink Floyd fue el primero, mientras esperaba ver a U2 aliviando a Rusia de su música sobrevalorada y sobrevalorada. Bueno, qué puedo decir, no hay nada más irónico que los multimillonarios (creo que el catálogo de Pink Floyd vale muchos miles de millones) tratando de ser justos. Lo que aún no consigue Occidente combinado es que se acabó para él. No, no se equivoquen, los mercados financieros seguirán funcionando, las acciones se negociarán, alguien incluso hará algunas pequeñas fortunas jugando con la moneda, pero un hecho permanece sin cambios: Europa (ya está en progreso) perderá sus industrias manufactureras debido a la competencia y altos costos de energía y esto no está cambiando. El Brave New World está sobre nosotros y aquellos en Occidente que no lo entendieron lo sentirán pronto o, como descubrió esta desafortunada compañía siderúrgica de Alemania, no se puede engañar a la naturaleza y las leyes de la física. Simplemente no puedes, no importa cómo lo intentes. 

Abordaré el problema de un fracaso abyecto del tema principal de la masturbación para fanáticos y amantes de la pornografía militar, los vehículos aéreos no tripulados Ukie, en un entorno denso de defensa aérea y con una fuerza aérea en pleno funcionamiento más adelante. Mucha gente no entiende que esto fue predicho y escribí extensamente sobre este tema, como este, hace un año: 


> _En cuanto a las operaciones turcas de UAV dramáticamente sobrevaloradas contra lo que resultó ser una defensa aérea de Artsaj groseramente obsoleta y sin entrenamiento, y Turquía tiene, en realidad, una fuerza militar bastante mediocre cuando se enfrenta a un enemigo determinado y experimentado: el colapso de las operaciones turcas en Idlib en 2020 una vez que los sirios sacaron a sus buenos ol 'Osas y Buks es una exhibición A de las limitaciones militares de Turquía. _



En general, será fascinante discutir cuán ignorantes son las personas militarmente cuando compran pornografía militar sin entender qué hay detrás de toda esta tecnología militar "brillante" operativamente. Como Andrey Raevsky señaló mi atención hoy a este enlace (descubierto en el sitio del Coronel Cassad) con una charla psicológica pseudo-militar de un tal Ben Connable:
_



Actualizado: Ocupación rusa de Ucrania Estimación de tropas por tarea

Hacer clic para expandir...


_
Empiezo a preguntarme por qué este Boris Rozhin publica este BS amateur en su sitio, pero, de nuevo, estoy registrado: el tipo que promovió al mentalmente inestable Girkin (Strelkov) y nunca sirvió un día como oficial de cuadro (de hecho, nunca servido en absoluto), adivinar de tres veces por qué nunca me refiero a él o su recurso. Pero sobre el tema del artículo: este "profesor" de estudios de seguridad aprende mejor la situación real sobre el terreno en 404 y deja de aplicar lecciones irrelevantes del siglo XX. Sin mencionar el hecho principal de que Rusia no tiene intenciones de ocupar Ucrania, sin mencionar el hecho de la inevitable formación de milicias en las áreas liberadas que se ocuparán principalmente de la contrainsurgencia. Pero eso es solo una nota al margen. Pero al final, tenga un buen fin de semana y participe en un lado más ligero de la guerra:
* 
*
No es necesario saber ruso. Hay muchas cosas realmente buenas que se publican hoy en día sobre este tema. Disfruta mientras puedas, la realidad orwelliana está sobre nosotros.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (12 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 979836



Se veía venir, es algo que USA en su prepotencia no había contemplado.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Mar 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> Deja de hacer spam de mierda



No, sigue con lo que haces que no me entero por la censura sana democrática.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Mar 2022)

Pedro Pablo 01 dijo:


> Si eso hacen los estúpidos ¿Saben lo que sigue? Afortunadamente los alemanes y franceses si lo saben. Solo miren como reaccionaron los polacos con eso de alojar a los MiiG 39 ucros en su territorio, se dieron cuenta de la trampa tendida por USA para ampliar la guerra hacia la hecatombe. USA es capaz de luchar una guerra hasta el último europeo.



La guerra europea y por lo tanto la destrucción de los países europeos está servida. 

No sé cómo lo dudáis.

Al unir el destino Europa con Ucrania, si pierde Ucrania pierde Europa.

La reacción de los países europeos ha sido demasiado belicista y no tiene vuelta atrás.
Se han declarado enemigos irreconciliables con Rusia.

Es el mismo argumento qué dijo el genocida de Churchill porque es el mismo guión . Emulando a Maquiavelo ( al que le copiaba todas las frases entre borrachera y borrachera) sentencio:


" Os dieron a elegir entre el deshonor o la guerra. Elegisteis el deshonor y ahora tendréis la guerra "



Los criminales que nos gobiernan metieron a Churchill porque la politica de apaciguamiento no funcionó.
El argumento ahora es que si no paran a Putin en Ucrania seguirá con el resto de los países de la órbita soviética.

Por otra parte " si venciese Europa " se levantaría un nuevo telón de acero entre Europa y Rusia - China - Irán y países afines algo que sería la definitiva destrucción de la economía europea.

Por lo tanto si en cualquiera de los casos Europa va a ser la parte del mundo dañada, el gran reseteo es un ataque a Europa









Política de apaciguamiento - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Mar 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> Kiev está sitiado, da igual cuando lo leas.



Y no hay ni un solo nazi dentro.
Y está repleto de hospitales de gatitos.


----------



## ussser (12 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> He visto que hay muchas ong’s sionistas en la frontera “ayudando” a los prófugos a llegar a un lugar seguro. Si a eso sumamos miles de niños huyendo de Ucrania, muchos de ellos solos, y si metemos en la ecuación el tráfico internacional de órganos, me entra un escalofrío por la espalda que me eriza los pelos del cogote.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son como buitres rondando a un moribundo. Siempre están ahí.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Yo mismo, NO HAY PITRÓLEO, que hay que decíroslo todo.



Mucho más fácil que eso. Los activos rusos se han ido a tomar por culo. Pero el ignorante de Nash pretende de algún modo decir que el pequeño daño que sufre Blackrock no es consecuencia del profundo guano sufrido por Rusia…


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Mar 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> Y los de la agencia TAXX, Ruina Tolay, son más fiables...debes ser retrasado-.



No hombre te tengo a tí que eres la voz de la razón, si te quitaras la polla de Soros de la boca te entendería mejor.

Al oignore.


----------



## Harman (12 Mar 2022)

This Will Be Immensely Interesting.


This Sunday Yegorov and his Military Approved team will show Zircon trials and there will be some revelations. One of them is already made i...




smoothiex12.blogspot.com




.

Esto Será Inmensamente Interesante.


(Trad. Google)
11/03/2022

por Andrei Martyanov 


Este domingo, Yegorov y su equipo Military Approved mostrarán pruebas de Zircon y habrá algunas revelaciones. Una de ellas ya está hecha en este pequeño segmento de presentación: 3M22 no es visible en el radar. 




Esta es la transmisión que estaba esperando desde hace mucho tiempo.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Mar 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> Tu las únicas eslavas con las que has hablado son previo pago de 50 draghis



Todo un orgullo para Ucrania.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Mar 2022)

Fuente ukra:

Potente ataque aéreo sobre Vasilkov: un depósito de municiones está en llamas, los proyectiles detonan


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Otra imagen de un T64 ucro destruido en la región del donbass. Lastima de carro


----------



## ferrys (12 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Chechenos haciendo cosas de chechenos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 979835



Esto si destroza a un blindado si lo pilla bien. Un bazokilla no destroza a un blindado. Si tiene suerte lo puede inutilizar si da en las orugas por ejemplo. Un Kornet, como el de la foto si es un arma anti tanque. Pero por aquí se ha pasado la idea que cualquier arma de cualquier calibre destroza a un blindado. Y un Javelin a un blindado moderno le puede hacer cosquillas. Depende donde le de, etc, etc.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Mar 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> A este le limpias el requesón amarillento?



No muerda la mano que le da de comer.


----------



## John Nash (12 Mar 2022)

Cómo vamos a pagar si pensiones y salarios se van a las nubes


La guerra nos hará más pobres. No hay más que seguir la evolución de los precios de los combustibles esta semana en las estaciones de servicio. Los gasóleos y gasolinas se incrementaron más del 10 por ciento y hasta un tercio en el año. Un porcentaje irrisorio si lo comparamos con las materias...



www.eleconomista.es





*La guerra nos hará más pobres*. No hay más que seguir la evolución de los precios de los combustibles esta semana en las estaciones de servicio. Los gasóleos y gasolinas se incrementaron más del 10 por ciento y hasta un tercio en el año. Un porcentaje irrisorio si lo comparamos con las materias primas, sobre todo, las que exportan Rusia ó Ucrania: Níquel, paladio, aluminio, acero y cereales como trigo o maíz.

Corrijo al juntaletras: La guerra no nos hará pobres. Las sanciones sí y sólo al populacho. Los de arriba acumulan beneficios especulativos por la renuncia de los Estados a controlar los precios.


----------



## kokod (12 Mar 2022)

Que dicen los Usanos que entrar en conflicto con los ruskis seria la destrucción completa del planeta, vamos que han agitado el avispero y ahora ellos no tienen pelotas en un cara a cara con los ruskis  .


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Supuestas de imágenes por satélite de los ataques ruskis en la región de Kiev


----------



## gargamelix (12 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pero si hay un sentimiento anti-ruso creado que es para echarse a temblar, no van a contratar en ningún lado a ningún ruso, no se que coño estais diciendo, en serio, se ha creado un odio a lo ruso que va a traer consecuencias muy serias.



Estando de acuerdo contigo en que la propaganda anti rusa está pasada de vueltas, estaba hablado de un sector concreto de la población con alta formación que ya te digo que sí va a ser bienvenida aquí, en China y donde vayan.

Confundir Ruso con proputin es un error de los medios de mierda que tenemos, no responde a la realidad. Incluso dentro de la estrategia del discurso y de la propaganda es equivocado, pero qué quieres? son así de cortos.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (12 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Rusia sufriendo por las sanciones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero el Abraimovhich no puede ni comprar ni vender jugadores del Chelsea.

Los tenemos rodeados a los rusos!!!


----------



## Dylan Leary (12 Mar 2022)

Guatemala receives first arrivals of Ukrainians fleeing conflict


Guatemala on Friday received its first arrivals of Ukrainian families fleeing their homeland since Russia's invasion of its neighbor last month, authorities said.




www.reuters.com





Pobre gente, imagina huir de la guerra para irte a ese estercolero


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Supuesto dron ruso en Kiev


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (12 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Solo con esta foto se confirma el retraso. Porto un arma en el campo pero.... que no falte la mascarilla


----------



## willbeend (12 Mar 2022)

Many Manazas dijo:


>



Si hubiesen metido por lo menos algun alien en la pelicula, habrian llamado mejor la atencion.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (12 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Supuesto dron ruso en Kiev
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 979862



De supuesto nada.


----------



## Kreonte (12 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La guerra europea y por lo tanto la destrucción de los países europeos está servida.
> 
> No sé cómo lo dudáis.
> 
> ...



Es Putin quien ha desbaratado cualquier tipo de hermanamiento/adhesión con los europeos. No desea una Rusia europea. En el documental de mierda de Oliver Stone que alguno posteó el otro día dice (Putín) claramente que* vetaba* la entrada de Ucrania en la UE (NO OTAN, NO, UE) porque supondría inundar el mercado ruso de productos occidentales (de mayor calidad).


----------



## Charidemo (12 Mar 2022)

Many Manazas dijo:


>



Hay que ser tonto para creer que alguien va a ir a una guerra con una superpotencia nuclear por Ucrania.


----------



## Eneko Aritza (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## willbeend (12 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Supuesto dron ruso en Kiev
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 979862



Eso verde son baterias de esas tipo 18650?


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Ucros almacenando armas y municiones tan tranquilamente pero les acaban haciendo un Azerbaiyán


----------



## gargamelix (12 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Es Putin quien ha desbaratado cualquier tipo de hermanamiento/adhesión con los europeos. No desea una Rusia europea. En el documental de mierda de Oliver Stone que alguno posteó el otro día dice (Putín) claramente que* vetaba* la entrada de Ucrania en la UE (NO OTAN, NO, UE) porque supondría inundar el mercado ruso de productos occidentales (de mayor calidad).



Suponía mucho más que un tema comercial, perdería el control sobre la población bielorrusa en 10-15 años y sobre la misma Rusia después. La gente quiere vivir mejor.


----------



## arriondas (12 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Yo mismo, NO HAY PITRÓLEO, que hay que decíroslo todo.



Una de las razones por las que Arabia Saudí no puede hacer lo que hizo en los años 80. Así de simple.


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Es Putin quien ha desbaratado cualquier tipo de hermanamiento/adhesión con los europeos. No desea una Rusia europea. En el documental de mierda de Oliver Stone que alguno posteó el otro día dice (Putín) claramente que* vetaba* la entrada de Ucrania en la UE (NO OTAN, NO, UE) porque supondría inundar el mercado ruso de productos occidentales (de mayor calidad).



¿Productos occidentales?, fabricados en China.

Para lo único que sirve ya la mierda de UE es para imponer regulaciones y politicas progres, economicamente no le hace falta la UE para nada, puede comprar directamente a China.


----------



## willbeend (12 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Puede que los rusos ofrezcan un alto el fuego, *cuando alcancen la linea ucraniana imaginaria, que divide la parte prorrusa y economicamente viable, Galitzia es un apendice canceroso.*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 979817



Si, esa zona puede intentar mantenerla bajo su control.

Pero con el oeste, algo tienen que hacer, seria injusto que las ciudades del vencedor vayan a ser las unicas que hayan sufrido.

Con el oeste se pueden usar las tecnicas de la OTAN, pero avisando antes a la poblacion para que vacie las ciudades (con corredores hacia zonas rusas para desnacificar al personal). Se espera que los Ukros no van a usar a los suyos como escudos humanos a esas alturas ya de la derrota.

Y despues, una desnacificacion rapida y a dejarles su ucrania.

A ver si desde Bielorrusia hacen una entrada rapida pegados a la frontera para cerrar el paso y bombardeos como si no hubiera mañana. Evitar que escapen los mercenarios y demas fauna.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Mucho más fácil que eso. Los activos rusos se han ido a tomar por culo. Pero el ignorante de Nash pretende de algún modo decir que el pequeño daño que sufre Blackrock no es consecuencia del profundo guano sufrido por Rusia…



Hay que distinguir los daños coyunturales y estéticos que pretenden provocar en Rusia los países europeos, de los daños estructurales que sucederán en los países de Europa , que pierden a su mayor proveedor de energía y alimentos para convertirlo en un enemigo amenazante y por lo tanto los recursos que podían ir a educación , vivienda, servicios sociales o mejor calidad de vida de los europeos , irá a gastos en defensa , para beneficio de las empresas armamentisticas que son las mismas que las farmacéuticas.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (12 Mar 2022)

*#Borrell** by chance helped #Russia by talking publicly about the #MiG29. He's responsible for FAILURE of #Poland send #MiG29|s to #Ukraine. Original plan was actually a SECRET by US & EU/NATO. MiG-29 would have their markings altered still inside Poland & send discretely to UA.*


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Una de las razones por las que Arabia Saudí no puede hacer lo que hizo en los años 80. Así de simple.



Por la paz, EEUU y Venezuela…juntos…


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Es Putin quien ha desbaratado cualquier tipo de hermanamiento/adhesión con los europeos. No desea una Rusia europea. En el documental de mierda de Oliver Stone que alguno posteó el otro día dice (Putín) claramente que* vetaba* la entrada de Ucrania en la UE (NO OTAN, NO, UE) porque supondría inundar el mercado ruso de productos occidentales (de mayor calidad).



No discuto que eso fuese así hace 20-30 años pero ahora mismo no lo es. Occidente ya no es la fábrica del mundo; por poner un ejemplo humillante ni siquiera podía hacer mascarillas hace dos años que no es más que un puto trapo de tela.


----------



## Bishop (12 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Sonderkommandos ucranianos en el pueblo liberado de Novotroitskoye, distrito de Volnovakhsky. (encadenados a un poste para que no pueden desertar)



Vaya, vaya... qué cosas ¿eh? Eso les pasa por no ser lo suficientemente patrióticos para defender la patria del invasor ruso, ¿verdad?

Y que haya mononeuronales que defiendan a estos canallas con tal de ir contra todo lo que sea ruso... panda de tarados e inútiles.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (12 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Yo soy más de Zhukov: no hay problemas de logística.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 979636



Todo lo que dice es PROPAGANDA


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Hay que distinguir los daños coyunturales y estéticos que pretenden provocar en Rusia los países europeos, de los daños estructurales que sucederán en los países de Europa , que pierden a su mayor proveedor de energía y alimentos para convertirlo en un enemigo amenazante y por lo tanto los recursos que podían ir a educación , vivienda, servicios sociales o mejor calidad de vida de los europeos , irá a gastos en defensa , para beneficio de las empresas armamentisticas que son las mismas que las farmacéuticas.



Hemos vuelto de un plumazo a 1989.


----------



## delhierro (12 Mar 2022)

Los de Lugansk han tomado barriadas perifericas de Sievierodonetsk , esta junto a Lysychansk. Cada ciudad tiene unos 100.000 habitantes. Es lo que queda para tener la republica completa. Estan en la frontera con Donstk. Siguen empujando hacia el sur.


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Sonderkommandos ucranianos en el pueblo liberado de Novotroitskoye, distrito de Volnovakhsky. (encadenados a un poste para que no pueden desertar)



Aquí hay bastante crímenes contra la humanidad los cuales los gobiernos occidentales están apoyando activamente


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Es Putin quien ha desbaratado cualquier tipo de hermanamiento/adhesión con los europeos. No desea una Rusia europea. En el documental de mierda de Oliver Stone que alguno posteó el otro día dice (Putín) claramente que* vetaba* la entrada de Ucrania en la UE (NO OTAN, NO, UE) porque supondría inundar el mercado ruso de productos occidentales (de mayor calidad).



Sea o no sea ese argumento real " porque no siempre los políticos dice la verdad " , la evidencia está en que la Rusia actual no se parece en nada a la de Gorbachov que la llevó a la absoluta ruina.

En solo 20 años Xi Jinping llevó a 1400 millones de chinos del tercer mundo a casi la primera potencia mundial.

Claro que las decisiones de los gobernantes pueden cambiarlo todo !!!

Allí donde escuches a un político con decisiones ejecutivas hablar de alianza de civilizaciones , estás escuchando a un traidor


----------



## chemarin (12 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Productos occidentales?, fabricados en China.
> 
> Para lo único que sirve ya la mierda de UE es para imponer regulaciones y politicas progres, economicamente no le hace falta la UE para nada, puede comprar directamente a China.



@Kreonte debiera de despertar de la mentira en la que vive y quizás descubra que muy probablemente sus electrodomésticos se fabrican en Asia, la camisa que lleva y hasta el ordenador o móvil desde el que forea. "Productos occidentales" dice el pollo.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Mar 2022)

Tranquilo si no lo no la ha jodido es por que no a podido, de entrada se gastó un fortunón en una regasificadora flotante para traer gas carísimo de ruina, ahora se quejan de viven de deuda para pagarlo después de cortar el gasoducto a Kalinnigrado den que cobraba buenos y sanos rublos.


----------



## Arraki (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Ataque al aeródromo militar Vasilkov cerca de Kiev

Los ucros afirman que se lanzaron al menos 6 misiles en el área del aeródromo militar.
Depósito de municiones destruido.

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso afirma que “las armas de largo alcance de alta precisión inhabilitaron el aeródromo militar en Vasylkiv y el Centro Principal de Radio e Inteligencia Electrónica del ejército ucraniano en Brovary”.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Mar 2022)

@calopez amado líder habilita la posibilidad de subir videos de telegram o en breve nos quedamos sin capacidad de poner info desde otro punto de vista.

Los rusos ya tienen claro que nos capan youtube y twitter, están buscando métodos alternativos.

Hazlo fácil.


----------



## Harman (12 Mar 2022)

__





Sitrep: UNSC on biolabs in the Ukraine + Russia Transcript | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is





 Informe de situación: UNSC sobre biolabs en Ucrania + Transcripción de Rusia


(Trad. Google)
11/03/2022

por Amarynth 


Una cita del Informe Sirius:

Cualquiera que sea la opinión de la gente sobre la guerra, una cosa que debería alarmar a todos es el intento en Occidente de eliminar efectivamente cualquier vestigio de Rusia, incluido su idioma, cultura y, efectivamente, la gente.

Este es un informe muy breve. El odio era tan palpable en esa sala de reuniones que me sentí afectado físicamente.

El resumen es:

Rusia, China, Brasil, India y Kenia quieren que se investiguen los Biolabs.

Estados Unidos dice que no ocultaron nada y usaron su tiempo como 10 minutos de odio. Y sabemos que dicen la verdad porque CNN nos mostró los videos de los horribles rusos y las cosas horribles que hacen, como bombardear hospitales. No hay conexión con un biolaboratorio de EE. UU. Aquí no hay nada que ver, dicen.

Representante del Reino Unido ídem. Noruega ídem. Algunos otros, ídem.

Rusia dice que Ucrania fingió muertes y fingió propaganda.

Todos a Rusia:

Ustedes son teóricos de la conspiración y agresores.

*Nadie muestra ninguna prueba*

*Rusia muestra pruebas*

Confío en que Rusia tiene muchas más pruebas y estos oradores tendrán que tragarse sus palabras de hoy.

Nadie habla de los laboratorios biológicos pero usa su tiempo para 10 minutos de odio. Por supuesto, fueron atrapados en el acto, y solo pueden criticar y odiar.

*Fin del Consejo de Seguridad*

La presentación rusa es en el marcador de tiempo + - 47:30.

https://media.un.org/en/asset/k16/k16nsx50dm

Transcripción:

*Declaración del Representante Permanente Vassily Nebenzia en la sesión informativa del Consejo de Seguridad de las Naciones Unidas sobre laboratorios biológicos en Ucrania*

Señora presidenta,

Colegas,

La pandemia de COVID-19 demostró cuán vulnerable es la humanidad frente a las amenazas biológicas. Nos ha cobrado un precio enorme y sigue cobrándose la vida de muchas personas.

Cuando la Convención sobre Armas Biológicas y Toxínicas (BTWC) entró en vigor en 1975, había esperanza de que el mundo estaría al menos a salvo de las amenazas biológicas provocadas por el hombre, porque todos los estados signatarios se dieron cuenta de los enormes riesgos de usar armas biológicas (BW) y abandonaron los planes. para desarrollarlo.

Lamentablemente, tenemos motivos para pensar que esas esperanzas no se cumplieron por completo.

Convocamos esta reunión porque durante la operación militar especial rusa en Ucrania, salieron a la luz algunos hechos impactantes: el régimen de Kiev está ocultando con urgencia los rastros de un programa biológico militar que Kiev implementó con el apoyo del Departamento de Defensa de los EE. UU.

El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia obtuvo documentos que confirman que Ucrania desarrolló una red de al menos 30 laboratorios biológicos que albergan experimentos biológicos extremadamente peligrosos, destinados a mejorar las propiedades patógenas de la peste, el ántrax, la tularemia, el cólera y otras enfermedades letales con la ayuda de Biología sintética. Este trabajo está financiado y supervisado directamente por la Agencia de Reducción de Amenazas de Defensa (DTRA) de los Estados Unidos, entre otros, en interés del Centro Nacional de Inteligencia Médica del Pentágono. El papel clave en estos programas lo desempeñó un laboratorio de referencia central BSL-3 en el Instituto de Investigación Científica contra la Plaga Mechnikov en Odessa, Ucrania. Los centros de investigación en otras ciudades también desempeñaron un papel: Kiev, Lvov, Kharkov, Dnipro, Kherson, Ternopol, Uzhgorod, Vinnytsia.

Todos los materiales están disponibles en el sitio web del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia y se presentan en sesiones informativas diarias. Permítanme citar los ejemplos más reveladores.

El ejército ruso conoció los detalles del proyecto UP-4 que se implementó en los laboratorios de Kiev, Kharkov y Odessa. Estudió las posibilidades de propagación de infecciones particularmente peligrosas a través de aves migratorias, incluida la influenza H5N1 altamente patógena (letal para los humanos en el 50% de los casos) y la enfermedad de Newcastle. Como parte de otro proyecto, se consideró a los murciélagos como portadores de posibles agentes de la MB. Entre las prioridades identificadas está el estudio de patógenos bacterianos y virales que pueden transmitirse de murciélagos a humanos: patógenos de peste, leptospirosis, brucelosis, así como coronavirus y filovirus. Los documentos del proyecto indican claramente que Estados Unidos financió activamente bioproyectos en Ucrania.

Además, hubo experimentos para estudiar la propagación de enfermedades infecciosas peligrosas por ectoparásitos: pulgas y piojos. Está claro incluso para los no expertos que tales experimentos son muy imprudentes, ya que no dan oportunidad de controlar cómo va a evolucionar la situación. Una investigación similar (utilizando pulgas y piojos como agentes BW) se llevó a cabo en la década de 1940 sobre el desarrollo de componentes de armas biológicas por parte de la infame unidad japonesa 731, cuyos miembros luego huyeron a los EE. UU. para escapar del enjuiciamiento por crímenes de guerra.

Ucrania tiene una ubicación geográfica única, donde se cruzan las rutas de migración transcontinental de posibles portadores de enfermedades peligrosas. Muchas de esas rutas pasan por los territorios de Rusia y Europa del Este. La investigación que mencioné se realizó en pleno centro de Europa del Este y muy cerca de las fronteras rusas. Según los datos recibidos, las aves que fueron anilladas y liberadas durante la investigación biológica de la reserva natural de Kherson, fueron capturadas en las regiones rusas de Ivanovo y Voronezh.

El análisis de los materiales obtenidos confirma el traslado de más de 140 contenedores con ectoparásitos de murciélagos desde un biolaboratorio en Kharkov al extranjero. No sabemos nada sobre el destino de esos peligrosos biomateriales y las consecuencias que pueden tener una vez que se “disipen” (posiblemente en Europa) en ausencia de cualquier control internacional. En cualquier caso, los riesgos de que puedan ser robados con fines terroristas o vendidos en el mercado negro son elevados.

Varios miles de muestras de suero sanguíneo de pacientes con COVID-19 (la mayoría de etnia eslava) fueron transportadas desde Ucrania al Instituto de Investigación del Ejército Walter Reed en los Estados Unidos, supuestamente para ensayos de tratamiento y prevención de COVID-19.

Todo el mundo sabe lo sensibles que son los estados occidentales a la hora de trasladar muestras biológicas de sus ciudadanos al extranjero. Y hay una buena razón para ello: en teoría, las muestras se pueden usar para crear bioagentes capaces de dirigirse selectivamente a diferentes poblaciones étnicas.

La actividad de los biolaboratorios en Ucrania, que rastreamos hasta 2014, y el programa implementado por los EE. UU. de la llamada reforma del sistema de salud ucraniano desencadenaron una incidencia creciente descontrolada de infecciones peligrosas y económicamente relevantes en Ucrania. Hay un aumento en el número de casos de rubéola, difteria, tuberculosis. La incidencia del sarampión ha aumentado más de 100 veces. La Organización Mundial de la Salud dijo que Ucrania corre un alto riesgo de tener un brote de polio. Hay evidencia de que en Kharkov, donde se encuentra uno de los laboratorios, 20 soldados ucranianos murieron de gripe porcina en enero de 2016, 200 más fueron hospitalizados. Para marzo de 2016, un total de 364 personas habían muerto de gripe porcina en Ucrania. Además, los brotes de peste porcina africana ocurren regularmente en Ucrania. En 2019, hubo un brote de una enfermedad que tenía síntomas similares a la peste.

Si bien los propios EE. UU. cerraron la investigación biológica con fines militares en su territorio debido a los altos riesgos que representaba para la población estadounidense, las autoridades de Kiev acordaron convertir su país en un sitio de pruebas biológicas y utilizar a sus ciudadanos como posibles sujetos de prueba. Esos experimentos que conllevan riesgos potenciales a escala de país continuaron durante años. Esto demuestra una vez más el cinismo de los patrocinadores occidentales de Kiev que siguen gritando desde todos los tejados que les importa el destino de los ucranianos.

Según informó Reuters, la OMS recomendó a Ucrania que elimine sus reservas de patógenos para evitar posibles fugas que puedan desencadenar la propagación de enfermedades entre la población. No se sabe con certeza si Kiev ha cumplido.

Los materiales que obtuvo nuestro Ministerio de Defensa prueban que todas las investigaciones serias de alto riesgo en los biolaboratorios ucranianos fueron supervisadas directamente por expertos estadounidenses que tenían inmunidad diplomática. Nuestro Ministerio de Defensa informa que, en este momento, el régimen de Kiev, como lo exigen los patrocinadores occidentales, oculta apresuradamente todos los rastros para que la parte rusa no pueda obtener evidencia directa de que EE. UU. y Ucrania violaron el Artículo 1 de la CABT. Se apresuran a cerrar todos los programas biológicos. El Ministerio de Salud de Ucrania ordenó eliminar los agentes biológicos depositados en los biolaboratorios a partir del 24 de febrero de 2022. Inferimos de las instrucciones al personal de laboratorio que la orden de eliminación de las colecciones sugería que debían destruirse irrevocablemente. Una vez analizados los certificados de destrucción, podemos decir que solo el laboratorio de Lvov destruyó 232 contenedores con patógenos de leptospirosis, 30 de tularemia, 10 de brucelosis, 5 de peste. Se eliminó el total de más de 320 contenedores. Los títulos de patógenos y las cantidades excesivas dan motivos para pensar que este trabajo se realizó como parte de programas biológicos militares.

Ahora permítanme dirigirme por separado a nuestros colegas de Europa.

Durante todos esos años, hubo un sitio para pruebas biológicas peligrosas a las puertas de la Unión Europea. Llamamos a pensar en una amenaza biológica real para la población de los estados europeos que puede ser planteada por la propagación incontrolada de agentes biológicos de Ucrania. Como sabemos por nuestra experiencia con el COVID-19, esto no se puede parar. Si este fuera el caso, abarcaría toda Europa.

Los representantes de los EE. UU. se confunden bastante cuando hablan de la participación de los EE. UU. en actividades biológicas en el territorio de Ucrania. Durante las audiencias del Congreso de los EE. UU. el 8 de marzo, la subsecretaria de Estado, Victoria Nuland, confirmó de hecho que había biolaboratorios en Ucrania donde se habían llevado a cabo investigaciones biológicas con fines militares. Cuando el senador Marco Rubio le preguntó si Ucrania tenía armas biológicas y químicas, respondió que Ucrania tenía instalaciones de investigación biológica que "no deberían caer en manos de las fuerzas rusas".

Al mismo tiempo, el Departamento de Estado insiste en que supuestamente no hay laboratorios biológicos controlados por Estados Unidos en Ucrania. De ahí una pregunta a la delegación estadounidense. ¿Cómo se concilia esto con el Acuerdo de 2005 entre el Departamento de Defensa de los EE. UU. y el Ministerio de Salud de Ucrania sobre la cooperación en el área de prevención de la proliferación de tecnología, patógenos y experiencia que podría usarse en el desarrollo de armas biológicas? Este documento está disponible en Internet. De acuerdo con el artículo 3 de este acuerdo, el Departamento de Defensa de EE. UU. puede brindar asistencia al Ministerio de Salud de Ucrania en el área de "investigación biológica cooperativa, detección y respuesta de agentes de amenazas biológicas" con respecto a "patógenos peligrosos ubicados en el instalaciones en Ucrania".

Hacemos hincapié en que las amenazas biológicas desafían todas las fronteras. Ninguna región del mundo puede sentirse totalmente segura hoy. Estados Unidos supervisa varios cientos de laboratorios biológicos en 30 países, entre otros, en el Medio Oriente, África, el Sudeste Asiático ya lo largo del perímetro de la antigua URSS. Washington no está de acuerdo en someterlos a verificación internacional. A partir de 2001, ha estado impidiendo la elaboración de un protocolo vinculante para la CABT que debería contemplar un mecanismo de verificación confiable para monitorear el cumplimiento de la Convención por parte de los estados. Esto no puede sino hacernos pensar que Estados Unidos tiene algo que ocultar. Hago una llamada a los colegas de esas regiones para que piensen qué tipo de actividad está realizando Washington en sus territorios y qué consecuencias puede tener para la población.

Prevemos la reacción de nuestros colegas occidentales que definitivamente dirán que esta información es falsa y propaganda rusa. Sin embargo, este tipo de ilusiones difícilmente ayudará a los europeos si Ucrania y sus estados vecinos tienen brotes de enfermedades peligrosas que posteriormente se extenderían más allá de sus fronteras. Este riesgo parece bastante real si tenemos en cuenta el interés considerable que tienen los grupos nacionalistas y radicales ucranianos en la investigación de patógenos peligrosos que se llevó a cabo en Ucrania en interés del Departamento de Defensa de EE. UU. Tenemos información de que el Pentágono instruyó a sus protegidos ucranianos que, en caso de que ocurriera algún incidente, deberían acusar instantáneamente a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas que supuestamente lanzan ataques contra instalaciones médicas y de investigación, o culpar de todo a los "equipos subversivos rusos".

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso sigue analizando la situación biológica en Ucrania y todos los materiales entrantes. Lo que compartimos hoy es una pequeña porción de la información que tenemos. Compartiremos los detalles en breve como documentos oficiales del UNSC para que pueda estudiarlos.

Nos sentimos obligados a mantener informado al Consejo de Seguridad sobre la situación de la actividad biológica con fines militares de EE. UU. en Ucrania que crea riesgos reales para la paz y la seguridad internacionales. Tenemos la intención de volver a este tema pronto. No excluiríamos la posibilidad de activar los mecanismos previstos en los artículos 5 y 6 de la CABT. Por ahora, nos gustaría escuchar respuestas del lado estadounidense a las preguntas que hicimos.

Gracias.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Mar 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Son como buitres rondando a un moribundo. Siempre están ahí.



Cada trocito de carne tierna de esa es una fortuna en los mercados internacionales.


----------



## Seronoser (12 Mar 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> Y los de la agencia TAXX, Ruina Tolay, son más fiables...debes ser retrasado-.



Se te ve nervioso.
Disfruta del paseo ruso, hombre  

Otra cuenta de 13 años, con 1000 mensajes.
Os tenemos calados perdedores!!


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Arraki (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

YouTube ha bloqueado los siguientes canales:

Channel One, Rusia 1, Rusia 24, TNT, NTV, Fifth, RT, Moscú 24, RBC, RIA Novosti, Evening Urgant

La hipocresía anglo no conoce límites ni vergüenza


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Mucho más fácil que eso. Los activos rusos se han ido a tomar por culo. Pero el ignorante de Nash pretende de algún modo decir que el pequeño daño que sufre Blackrock no es consecuencia del profundo guano sufrido por Rusia…



Bueno los chinos están contentísimos de comprar barato esa deuda rusa, el primo a sido Blackrock.


----------



## Arraki (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (12 Mar 2022)

Situación actual en Kiev (fuente pro rusa)


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Mar 2022)

Rusia ya está empleando drones en Kiev




"En el dron fascista ruso que cayó en la calle Khoriv había un kilogramo de explosivos (plástidos) con bolas de metal.

Aparentemente, se trataba de un dron kamikaze del modelo Cube, que debido al apretón de manos de sus diseñadores y operador, no completó la tarea.

A juzgar por los datos técnicos, puede transportar hasta 3 kg de carga."


----------



## Dylan Leary (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Me da la impresión que ese ataque se corresponde con estos comentarios que circulan en Telegram:

Recientemente, unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania llegaron al pueblo de Pereguda en el distrito de Boryspil de la región de Kiev, junto con una gran cantidad de equipo. Hoy a las 12 del mediodía, fueron alcanzados por un misil balístico, como resultado de lo cual el enemigo sufrió grandes pérdidas. Después de la explosión, 7 ambulancias se dirigieron al lugar.


----------



## Arraki (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Mar 2022)

En Youtube a desaparecido la propaganda antichina, ahora solo hay propaganda antirusa.

Tienen mucho que aprender los tolais estos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

SITUACIÓN MILITAR EN MARIUPOL EL 11 DE MARZO DE 2022 (según frente sur)


----------



## delhierro (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Cómo vamos a pagar si pensiones y salarios se van a las nubes
> 
> 
> La guerra nos hará más pobres. No hay más que seguir la evolución de los precios de los combustibles esta semana en las estaciones de servicio. Los gasóleos y gasolinas se incrementaron más del 10 por ciento y hasta un tercio en el año. Un porcentaje irrisorio si lo comparamos con las materias...
> ...



Ese era el plan, el reset nos lo vamos comer los europedos.


----------



## edisin (12 Mar 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


>



En la sexta pondrán la segunda parte del vídeo y dirán que han bombardeado un domicilio civil


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (12 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Pero Zelensky es lo que es. Un teleñeco de Washington, y un... un... Pues eso. Sus amiguitos en Rusia lo han demostrado también, y por eso la gente está boicoteándoles.



No es por nada, pero en esta historia el teleñeco parece el loco zar, que le tuvo que decir el amo chino que se esperara a que acabaran sus juegos olimpicos, y OBEDECIO como buen subalterno.
A zelensky todo el mundo le dio de lado y estuvo solo, hasta que vieron al 3 dia de guerra que era un ejemplo para el resto de paises y no podían dejarlo atras (por su propia convenencia eso si).


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Situación en el donbass. El cerco se cierra ...


----------



## John Nash (12 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Mucho más fácil que eso. Los activos rusos se han ido a tomar por culo. Pero el ignorante de Nash pretende de algún modo decir que el pequeño daño que sufre Blackrock no es consecuencia del profundo guano sufrido por Rusia…



Como troll eres de los malos. Pero vas a peor. Debe ser la Covi o algo. Te pongo que el capitalismo usano y occidente están perdiendo miles de millones y desabasteciendose con sanciones que teoricamente debían afectar solo a los rusos y tu me sales con "pues imaginate ellos".
Qué más se puede añadir?
Tus activos, tras el hundimiento económico general se van aproximar a 0 o papel mojado. Especular y apostar sobre escasez y valor negativo suele acabar muy mal. No os ha bastado con la burbuja de derivados.


----------



## Eneko Aritza (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (12 Mar 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> *Por qué las sanciones de Washington a Moscú destruirán a Europa y no a Rusia*
> 
> 
> P
> ...



El de la izquierda de la foto creo que .... se ha cambiado de bando


----------



## Harman (12 Mar 2022)

Los estadounidenses siguen regando de optimismo a sus "socios" en Kiev:

El congresista estadounidense Darell Issa: "Afortunadamente, el presidente Zelensky no está presente en nuestras reuniones informativas secretas, en las que se ha dicho repetidamente que no tiene ninguna posibilidad, que no sobrevivirá y que se derrumbará rápidamente.


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> @calopez amado líder habilita la posibilidad de subir videos de telegram o en breve nos quedamos sin capacidad de poner info desde otro punto de vista.
> 
> Los rusos ya tienen claro que nos capan youtube y twitter, están buscando métodos alternativos.
> 
> Hazlo fácil.



Muy cierto compañero. Eso es exactamente lo que me está pasando...


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (12 Mar 2022)

Lo cual da que pensar que es raro que una consecuencia tan lógica no haya sido contemplada por USA, y si no ha sido contemplada antes entonces si que me empieza a preocupar que comiencen a aparecer indicios de que una potencia como USA se está desmoronando y el rey está desnudo.


----------



## Ramonmo (12 Mar 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> No hago hilo porque la noticia es antigua.
> Putin hace un llamado para que combatientes extranjeros luchen en Ucrania con las tropas rusas - BBC News Mundo
> 
> Putin está mandando a combatientes extranjeros. Mientras los ucranianos están ahí encerrados a esperas de extinguirse.
> ...



Lo que a mí me llama la atención es que Rusia tiene aliados que se la juegan por ella: Bielorrusia, Chechenia, Siria...

En cambio, los ucranianos, con todo lo guays que son y todo el apoyo en las redes sociales, a la hora de la verdad están más solos que la una.

Que cada cual saque sus conclusiones.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Una de las razones por las que Arabia Saudí no puede hacer lo que hizo en los años 80. Así de simple.



Y aún pueden hacer putaditas espantosas, Arabia saudí está acaparando Diesel.


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Mar 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Si, esa zona puede intentar mantenerla bajo su control.
> 
> Pero con el oeste, algo tienen que hacer, seria injusto que las ciudades del vencedor vayan a ser las unicas que hayan sufrido.
> 
> ...



La verdad es que no falta mucho para alcanzar esa linea y todo el tema de los mercenarios por ambos bandos, hace pensar a la UE en una guerra larga y cara, si Putin ofrece un alto el fuego, puede que la posicion estadounidense de continuar la guerra, no tenga apoyos.

PD- Un gran estadista y mejor persona.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


>



Sin querer van a armar a las milicias centroafricanas y a los sirios con antitanques europeos


----------



## arriondas (12 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Por la paz, EEUU y Venezuela…juntos…



Un petróleo de mala calidad (de los peores, muy pesado y viscoso), y una infraestructura hecha un asco. Los costes de extracción son entre tres y cinco veces más elevados que los de otros crudos, y el refinado es problemático (y también costoso) Las consecuencias... es más caro. Encima no puede suplir el petróleo ruso que, por ejemplo, compraban los EEUU.









 "Es difícil que Venezuela sustituya a Rusia en mercado petrolero"


Luis Pacheco, ha trabajado como directivo de PDVSA y habló sobre los acercamientos de Estados Unidos con Venezuela por cuenta del petróleo.




caracol.com.co


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Todo lo que dice es PROPAGANDA



La tuya no, la mía si.

Ya te ahorro yo el mensaje.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (12 Mar 2022)

Que tengan cuidado también con los alcotán


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Aquí hay bastante crímenes contra la humanidad los cuales los gobiernos occidentales están apoyando activamente



Es rentable, con eso basta.


----------



## Ratona001 (12 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Guatemala receives first arrivals of Ukrainians fleeing conflict
> 
> 
> Guatemala on Friday received its first arrivals of Ukrainian families fleeing their homeland since Russia's invasion of its neighbor last month, authorities said.
> ...



Joder a este paso que se marchen ya a Australia. Lo más lejos posible.


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> El de la izquierda de la foto creo que .... se ha cambiado de bando



Por? Fue Rusia quien sustituyo las exportaciones venezolanas de petróleo a USA. 

Eso sí, lo que tiene que hacer es pedir amablemente a los yankis la devolución de todo lo que les robaron antes de mandarles un puto litro al precio que considere oportuno. Y pago por adelantado.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (12 Mar 2022)

Rusia amplía su ofensiva


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (12 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Sin querer van a armar a las milicias centroafricanas y a los sirios con antitanques europeos



Los narcos de Holanda y Suecia seguro que ya se están frotando las manos. Y cuidado que no acaben algunos en manos de bandas que hay por aquí...


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (12 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Por la paz, EEUU y Venezuela…juntos…



Pronto saldrá el chino haciendo lo mismo. 
El oso grande le va a dar al pequeño.


----------



## John Nash (12 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> El de la izquierda de la foto creo que .... se ha cambiado de bando



No te enteras. La bajada de pantalones es de USA. Ganan Venezuela y Rusia que es asociado comercial:









Venezuela y Rusia potencian acuerdos estratégicos bilaterales


El presidente Maduro precisó que el mapa de cooperación entre ambas naciones fue construido en aras de propiciar el desarrollo.




www.telesurtv.net


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (12 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> No te enteras. La bajada de pantalones es de USA. Ganan Venezuela y Rusia que es asociado comercial:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El que no te enteras eres tu. Que maduro le va a dejar tirado al loco zar, y el amigo chino no le falta mucho.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Mar 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Los narcos de Holanda y Suecia seguro que ya se están frotando las manos. Y cuidado que no acaben algunos en manos de bandas que hay por aquí...



Imagínate en Marsella


----------



## delhierro (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Guanotopía (12 Mar 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Joder a este paso que se marchen ya a Australia. Lo más lejos posible.



Después de recibir oleadas de moronegros, todo el mundo quiere su cuota de ukras a pelito.


----------



## Arraki (12 Mar 2022)

En la segunda si, en la primera con Dudayev al frente y sin yihadismo (la que ganaron) ni de coña.


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (12 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Sin querer van a armar a las milicias centroafricanas y a los sirios con antitanques europeos



Y si no es "sin querer"?.

Si de lo que se trata es de la nueva guerra fria como excusa a un decrecimiento y empobrecimiento occidental, una vez termine la guerra en Ucrania ,tendremos un nuevo problema.

Este problema tendrá curiosamente los mismos efectos en nuestro consumo que tuvo el covid19.

Es difícil imaginar a un " malvado grupo terrorista " que dispare armas conseguidas enUcrsnka a aviones comerciales?

Al segundo avión comercial que se derribe el viajar en avión de forma masiva se termina en occidente.

Con decir que los terroristas son enemigos de La UE y USA el efecto de capar el consumo de viajes se dará solo en los países del covid19.

Será otra ola más en nuestro empobrecimiento.

Con armas pagadas por nosotros como excusa.

Un clavo más en nuestro ataúd como países viables....

Alguien imagina una España con turistas al modo covid durante años por el miedo a los misiles terroristas?


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Mar 2022)

Toda Ucrania en Mayo/Junio será una provincia de Rusia.

Eso sí, los cuatro gilipollas ignorantes que andan por aquí, insistiendo en que Rusia está "perdiendo" la guerra y diciendo sandeces.









Rusia amplía la ofensiva al oeste de Ucrania y se acerca a Europa


El Ejército ruso bombardea dos bases aéreas ucranianas en Ivano-Frankivsk y Lutsk, cerca de la frontera con Polonia y Eslovaquia




www.google.com


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (12 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Un petróleo de mala calidad (de los peores, muy pesado y viscoso), y una infraestructura hecha un asco. Los costes de extracción son entre tres y cinco veces más elevados que los de otros crudos, y el refinado es problemático (y también costoso) Las consecuencias... es más caro. Encima no puede suplir el petróleo ruso que, por ejemplo, compraban los EEUU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Asi me gusta, afirmando ya que el maduro os ha dado por....... de lado.

El oso chino en 3.2.1.....


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (12 Mar 2022)

El diario israelí The Jerusalem Post escribe que Tel Aviv, sobre la que Zelensky tenía importantes cálculos diplomáticos, recomendó a Kiev que aceptara todas las propuestas de Putin para poner fin a la guerra. Se informa que el primer ministro israelí, Naftali Bennet, dijo en una conversación con Zelensky literalmente lo siguiente: "Si yo fuera usted, pensaría en la vida de mi gente y aceptaría la oferta". Tel Aviv también pidió a Kyiv que no pida suministros militares.


----------



## arriondas (12 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Asi me gusta, afirmando ya que el maduro os ha dado por....... de lado.
> 
> El oso chino en 3.2.1.....



Sois como niños... Dato mata relato.


----------



## Arraki (12 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> @calopez amado líder habilita la posibilidad de subir videos de telegram o en breve nos quedamos sin capacidad de poner info desde otro punto de vista.
> 
> Los rusos ya tienen claro que nos capan youtube y twitter, están buscando métodos alternativos.
> 
> Hazlo fácil.



Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> No es por nada, pero en esta historia el teleñeco parece el loco zar, que le tuvo que decir el amo chino que se esperara a que acabaran sus juegos olimpicos, y OBEDECIO como buen subalterno.
> A zelensky todo el mundo le dio de lado y estuvo solo, hasta que vieron al 3 dia de guerra que era un ejemplo para el resto de paises y no podían dejarlo atras (por su propia convenencia eso si).



Bueno bueno, un ejemplo LEJOS, en Polonia o Rumanía tengo entendido.


----------



## John Nash (12 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Sois como niños... Dato mata relato.



En Hollywood son especialistas en montarse películas y hacer creer que siempre ganan. Incluso cuando pierden.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> El de la izquierda de la foto creo que .... se ha cambiado de bando



Jajjajajajaj si vieras con el petróleo que va a negociar no dirías lo mismo.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Muy cierto compañero. Eso es exactamente lo que me está pasando...



Nos van cerrar burbuja, casi que lo huelo.


----------



## arriondas (12 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Jajjajajajaj si vieras con el petróleo que va a negociar no dirías lo mismo.



Algunos por lo visto de geología andan justitos...


----------



## Burbujo II (12 Mar 2022)

China culpa a Occidente de la guerra en Ucrania | DW | 11.03.2022


Para China, la guerra en Ucrania se produjo por una sola razón: la "mentalidad de la Guerra Fría". Según el gigante asiático, EE. UU. y la OTAN nunca han superado esa ideología. ¿Qué hay de cierto en eso?




m.dw.com


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (12 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Jajjajajajaj si vieras con el petróleo que va a negociar no dirías lo mismo.



Como os jode... 
ya se que es fuel pesado y blablabla

pero es el hecho..... de que se se va a quedar solico loco zar


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> El diario israelí The Jerusalem Post escribe que Tel Aviv, sobre la que Zelensky tenía importantes cálculos diplomáticos, recomendó a Kiev que aceptara todas las propuestas de Putin para poner fin a la guerra. Se informa que el primer ministro israelí, Naftali Bennet, dijo en una conversación con Zelensky literalmente lo siguiente: "Si yo fuera usted, pensaría en la vida de mi gente y aceptaría la oferta". Tel Aviv también pidió a Kyiv que no pida suministros militares.



Zelensky prefiere esto:







Un gran estadista, un héroe, según el New York Times.


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No se como todavía puede haber aquí quien no piense que Rusia está haciendo esto rematadamente mal. En vez de "atraer" el talento lo están expulsando. Ya lo dije en un post hace unos días, como no levanten un telón de acero en un par de años han huido de Ucrania el 10 millones de personas (el 25% de la población), pero es que habrán de huido de Rusia otros tantos. Ese es el "paraíso terrental" en que se va a convertir Rusia, algo así como Corea del Norte.



Si dentro de tres o cuatro semanas hay un alto el fuego, la UE cerrara la frontera a los civiles ucranianos, Zelensky y Putin, emitiran una llamada a los refugiados, para que regresen a sus hogares.

PD- Aqui paz y despues gloria !!!.


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Analista ruso sobre la situación en el frente

Frente de Kiev:
Luchas posicionales sin avances significativos. Sin embargo, sigo esperando información sobre el comienzo de la ofensiva: el bloqueo completo de Kiev es una tarea estratégica necesaria.

El frente central (de Chernigov a Kharkov) - también sin cambios significativos. Cerca de Jarkov: batallas posicionales. La lucha principal se desarrolla al sur y suroeste de la "segunda capital" de Ucrania.

Frente de Donetsk: continúan los feroces combates en la región de Izyum y al oeste de la ciudad. Las tropas rusas pasaron por alto la parte sur desocupada de Izyum y están desarrollando gradualmente una ofensiva hacia el suroeste, amenazando a Dobropillia en la parte oriental de la antigua región de Dnepropetrovsk (Ekaterinoslav). Las comunicaciones del norte del grupo de Donetsk de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania al oeste de Slavyansk están amenazadas.

La parte central del frente (Severodonetsk - al sur de Donetsk) - sin cambios. Al mismo tiempo, en la región de Donetsk y Gorlovka, el enemigo está redistribuyendo sus tropas. No se excluye la posibilidad de un ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los Batallones Nacionales a las posiciones ocupadas por unidades recién formadas de reservistas movilizados, con el objetivo de penetrar en estas ciudades y crear centros de defensa en ellas. En términos puramente militares, tal salida no tiene mucho sentido (en el contexto del avance de las tropas rusas en los flancos de la agrupación), pero en el campo de la propaganda puede tener cierto efecto.

En el sector sur del Frente de Donetsk, ayer continuaron los combates para eliminar focos individuales de resistencia enemiga en Volnovakha, pero las fuerzas principales ya han sido transferidas a Mariupol, donde se llevó a cabo una limpieza gradual de la ciudad de las fuerzas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los batallones nacionales.
Los éxitos tácticos también tuvieron lugar al oeste de Dokuchaevsk, pero los principales esfuerzos de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RPD están dirigidos específicamente a Mariupol.

frente sur:
La dirección más importante es el área de las ciudades de Orekhov y Gulyai-Pole, alrededor de las cuales las Fuerzas Armadas de RF continuaron realizando operaciones ofensivas. El objetivo es crear una cabeza de puente para un ataque a las comunicaciones del sur del grupo de Donetsk del enemigo. No tengo datos exactos sobre el avance de las tropas rusas en esta zona.

Las búsquedas de reconocimiento y las escaramuzas se realizaron en las afueras de Nikolaev. Las tropas rusas "sondean" aquí la defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Aparentemente, se reconoció como imposible o peligroso continuar con una nueva ofensiva hacia el norte y el noroeste si el enemigo mantiene un punto de apoyo en la ciudad especificada, desde donde puede intentar atacar las comunicaciones del grupo que avanza hacia Krivoy Rog. Al mismo tiempo, involucrarse en otro largo y sangriento asalto a una gran ciudad sin resolver la tarea principal de rodear a los grupos AFU en la región de Donetsk y Kharkov, creo que, al menos, es una decisión extraña. Por lo tanto, habrá un asalto a Nikolaev o no, francamente, no lo sé. Algunas decisiones del comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF me parecen ilógicas, pero no estoy "dentro de los hechos" y no sé mucho sobre la situación real.

Imagen general:
La influencia activa de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas en las áreas de retaguardia cercanas y profundas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania continúa. Los principales objetivos de los ataques son claramente visibles:
- destrucción máxima de bases y concentraciones de tropas enemigas, su mano de obra y equipo;
- destrucción de bases de almacenamiento de combustible;
- destrucción de puentes y nodos de comunicaciones de transporte.
Al mismo tiempo, a pesar de los ataques de las fuerzas de aviación y de misiles, la movilización continúa activamente en las regiones occidentales de Ucrania. Y definitivamente no funcionará interrumpirlo solo con ataques aéreos.

Conclusiones generales:
El avance de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en todos los sectores pasó a la etapa "táctica" en todas las direcciones. Después del reagrupamiento y reabastecimiento de los grupos de choque, preveo un intento de ataque en las direcciones más importantes: cerca de Kiev y en el cerco del grupo de Donetsk del enemigo. La operación para cubrir desde el sur y el cerco completo de Kharkov también parece prometedora, pero no estoy seguro de si hay fuerzas disponibles para esto.


----------



## Bartleby (12 Mar 2022)

Dice un español en La Sexta que entre jóvenes rusos "no hay ningún interés en saber qué pasa". Estos no se dan cuenta que si formulases esa misma pregunta a uno de esos rusos sobre los españoles, la afirmación sería la misma, y es que entre los españoles "no hay ningún interés en saber qué pasa". Obviamente, como en todas las guerras, hay dos versiones enfrentadas. Luego estamos quienes tratamos de informarnos y sacar nuestras conclusiones valorando esas dos versiones y sabiendo que ambas están cargadas de mentiras y, quienes directamente se enchufan a La Sexta, para que les cuenten el cuento









Un español describe la actitud de los jóvenes rusos ante la invasión de Ucrania: "No hay ningún interés en saber lo que pasa"


Alberto Blanco explica desde Krasnodar cómo ven allí los ciudadanos la invasión de Ucrania: afirma que esa palabra no se utiliza y que se ha encontrado en la calle con caravanas pro-Putin y la 'Z' de apoyo al líder ruso.




www.lasexta.com


----------



## walkietalkie (12 Mar 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Lo cual da que pensar que es raro que una consecuencia tan lógica no haya sido contemplada por USA, y si no ha sido contemplada antes entonces si que me empieza a preocupar que comiencen a aparecer indicios de que una potencia como USA se está desmoronando y el rey está desnudo.



Hombre ... Signos hay de sobra, hace 20 años fueron los amos indiscutibles del mundo, ahora se han retirado de Afganistán derrotados, Rusia no les deja hacer lo que les salga de la polla en europa, en el Pacífico tienen al enemigo y no saben cómo contenerlo, es más pienso que esto de Ucrania para EEUU solo tiene un fin, dejar en la ruina a Europa y enemistad con Rusia, así podrá irse al Pacífico tranquila, si no nos puede controlar, prefieren destruirnos. Acordarse que sus primos ingleses, ya no son de la UE


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (12 Mar 2022)

*"Rusia no empieza las guerras, Rusia las termina"*





Carteles con el rostro de Vladímir Putin en Simferopol, Crimea, este viernes. El texto de la izquierda dice: "Rusia no empieza las guerras, Rusia las termina".


----------



## Patatas bravas (12 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> El diario israelí The Jerusalem Post escribe que Tel Aviv, sobre la que Zelensky tenía importantes cálculos diplomáticos, recomendó a Kiev que aceptara todas las propuestas de Putin para poner fin a la guerra. Se informa que el primer ministro israelí, Naftali Bennet, dijo en una conversación con Zelensky literalmente lo siguiente: "Si yo fuera usted, pensaría en la vida de mi gente y aceptaría la oferta". Tel Aviv también pidió a Kyiv que no pida suministros militares.



Israeli y rusia son aliadas. Putin es sionista


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Mar 2022)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> Y si no es "sin querer"?.
> 
> Si de lo que se trata es de la nueva guerra fria como excusa a un decrecimiento y empobrecimiento occidental, una vez termine la guerra en Ucrania ,tendremos un nuevo problema.
> 
> ...



Por supuesto es otra posibilidad....No vamos a un estado más militarizado, con menos derechos y más control.

Vienen tiempo "interesantes"


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Mar 2022)

Se ven barbas blancas entre los voluntarios chechenos, se apresuran a ir a la guerra, antes del fin de las hostilidades...


----------



## kenny220 (12 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Dice un español en La Sexta que entre jóvenes rusos "no hay ningún interés en saber qué pasa". Estos no se dan cuenta que si formulases esa misma pregunta a uno de esos rusos sobre los españoles, la afirmación sería la misma, y es que entre los españoles "no hay ningún interés en saber qué pasa". Obviamente, como en todas las guerras, hay dos versiones enfrentadas. Luego estamos quienes tratamos de informarnos y sacar nuestras conclusiones valorando esas dos versiones y sabiendo que ambas están cargadas de mentiras y, quienes directamente se enchufan a La Sexta, para que les cuenten el cuento
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Será los que no tienen que ir a la mili.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (12 Mar 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Lo cual da que pensar que es raro que una consecuencia tan lógica no haya sido contemplada por USA, y si no ha sido contemplada antes entonces si que me empieza a preocupar que comiencen a aparecer indicios de que una potencia como USA se está desmoronando y el rey está desnudo.



Con la clase dirigente psicópata, degenerada y depravada que tienen y una población a base de ansiolíticos, opiáceos y propaganda lavacerebros hasta en el papel higiénico, no te extrañe.


----------



## Burbujo II (12 Mar 2022)

Aliexpress es un desastre


Conoce las últimas noticias de Alibaba y Aliexpress que justifican el severo castigo que está sufriendo en bolsa. Todos los problemas de la empresa china




www.adslzone.net


----------



## Impresionante (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Flipa...

El hermano de Jackie Chan trabaja como corresponsal y transmite desde el frente ruso

El corresponsal de guerra del canal de televisión chino "Phoenix TV" Liu Yu Guang es el hermano del famoso actor y artista marcial chino Jackie Chan.


----------



## Kreonte (12 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> @Kreonte debiera de despertar de la mentira en la que vive y quizás descubra que muy probablemente sus electrodomésticos se fabrican en Asia, la camisa que lleva y hasta el ordenador o móvil desde el que forea. "Productos occidentales" dice el pollo.




Qué más da si son productos europeos o de procedencia europea. Tampoco era una preocupación únicamente de índole económica, es obvio, no iba a dejar que una población con estrechos vínculos con los rusos se adhiriese al proyecto europeo. Si fructificaba y Ucrania prosperaba por libre dentro del espació común, podría haberse traducido en un sentimiento similar dentro de la población rusa. "Joder con los premohs cómo viven". Y si no calaba el europeísmo en Rusia es igual, a Ucrania la hubiese perdido para siempre.

La clave de lo que he dicho es que Rusia se negaba a que Ucrania entrase en la UE. O ellos o nosotros. Los motivos que sustentaban su postura son indiferentes. La clave es la posición que toma. Es como ahora y las causas que aduce para la intervención.


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Mar 2022)

Los presos franceses en la Guayana, se mataban y destripaban entre ellos, en *busca del estuche con las gemas o billetes crujientes !!!. *Henri Charriere Dixit


----------



## Action directe (12 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Mucho más fácil que eso. Los activos rusos se han ido a tomar por culo. Pero el ignorante de Nash pretende de algún modo decir que el pequeño daño que sufre Blackrock no es consecuencia del profundo guano sufrido por Rusia…



Eso no es del todo cierto, la mayoría de activos rusos siguen produciendo igual que antes; si bien el sector terciario y parte del secundario pueden tener ligeros problemas por sanciones y falta de componentes provenientes de occidente, el sctor primerio no tendrá muchos problemas para colocar su producción, y el capital que requieren pueden importarlo de China sin mermar mucho la producción. 

Si los activos han bajado tanto de precio es por el elevado riesgo pais de Rusia (a ver si les va a dar por nacionalizar todas las emnpresas como en el 1917) y porque ahora por las sanciones por una parte y el buenismo financiero (ESG) por la otra, casi todos los fondos han vendido todas sus participaciones en empresas rusas a pérdidas, y lo que es peor muchos brokers no permiten comprar acciones con activos en rusia (aunque no sean rusas, basta con que haya oligarcas dentro del accionariado principal de esas empresas).


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Mar 2022)

Según él, el aeródromo de Vasilkovo y el principal centro de radio e inteligencia electrónica de Brovary quedaron fuera de servicio (ambos objetos se encuentran en la región de Kiev). En general, desde el inicio de la operación especial, se han destruido 3.491 objetos de la infraestructura militar de Ucrania.

El orador agregó que en las últimas 24 horas, cinco objetivos enemigos fueron derribados en el aire, incluidos dos drones Bayraktar TB2 de fabricación turca y un sistema de misiles tácticos Tochka-U de fabricación soviética. Al mismo tiempo, desde el 24 de febrero han sido destruidos 123 drones, 1127 tanques y otros vehículos blindados, 115 MLRS y 423 artillería de campaña y morteros, así como 934 vehículos enemigos. 

Además, con el apoyo de fuego de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas, las tropas de la RPD y LPR continúan liberando los territorios de Donbass de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. En la DPR, el avance por día fue de 9 km, y en la LPR - 21 km. Les recordamos que las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia han comenzado a utilizar misiles de crucero estratégicos aire-tierra Kh-101 de largo alcance contra las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, transportados por bombarderos Tu-160 y Tu-95MS.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Mar 2022)

No troll. Mi mejor amigo es Ruso, en Rusia el 99% de la población se toma la operación antiterrorista como algo necesario, pero tampoco interesa mucho


Por mucho que os joda, es así, la vida en Rusia es 100% normal, la gente se toma esta operación militar como algo necesario y de escaso interés, excepto algún exaltado antibelicista o ultranacionalista, el resto de personas siguen con su vida tranquilamente porque confían en un gobierno que ha...




www.burbuja.info






JUEGO DE OLIGARCAS EN UCRANIA
BURISMA | ZELENSKY | CLAN BIDEN | POLITICOS USA | NATO | OTAN | NAZIS | ZIONISTAS | SUIZOS​



17​








How One Ukrainian Billionaire Funded Hunter Biden, President Volodymyr Zelensky, And The Neo-Nazi Azov Battalion


Is this why Hunter Biden's laptop talks about "Children Burned Alive" in Ukraine?




kanekoa.substack.com




​*Kolomoysky Owns Burisma Holdings*
The real person who was the benefactor to, and the boss of, Vice President Joe Biden’s son, Hunter Biden, at the Ukrainian gas company Burisma Holdings, was not the CEO of Burisma Holdings, Mykola Zlochevsky, but it was instead Ihor Kolomoysky, who was part of the newly installed Ukrainian Government, which the Obama Administration itself had actually just installed in Ukraine, in what the head of the “private CIA” firm Stratfor correctly called “the most blatant coup in history.”
Shortly after the Obama Administration’s Ukrainian coup, on March 2, 2014, Kolomoysky, who supported Yanukovych’s overthrow, was appointed the governor of Dnepropetrovsk, Ukraine. Hunter Biden, with no experience in the industry or region, would join Kolomoysky’s Burisma Holdings two months later on May 12, 2014.
A 2012 study of Burisma Holdings done in Ukraine by the AntiCorruption Action Centre (ANTAC), an investigative nonprofit co-funded by American billionaire George Soros and the U.S. State Department, found that the true owner of Burisma Holdings was none other than Ukrainian billionaire-oligarch Ihor Kolomoysky.
Join the 15,000 subscribers who read Kanekoa’s Newsletter. Subscribe below.

​The study, which was funded to dig up corruption on the Ukrainian President Viktor Yanukovych, instead found that Ihor Kolomoysky “managed to seize the largest reserves of natural gas in Ukraine”.

Burisma Holdings changed owners in 2011 when it was taken over by an off-shore Cyprus enterprise called Brociti Investments Ltd, and subsequently, moved addresses under the same roof as Ukrnaftoburinnya and Esko-Pivnich, two Ukrainian gas companies which happened to be also owned by Kolomoysky through off-shore entities in the British Virgin Islands.

Oleh Kanivets, who worked as CEO of Ukrnaftoburinnya, confirmed Kolomoysky as the owner of Burisma Holding in the 2012 report saying, “The Privat Group is the immediate owner. This company was founded by Mykola Zlochevsky some time ago, but he later sold his shares to the Privat Group.”

In other words, Hunter Biden’s boss and benefactor at Burisma Holdings is the same Ukrainian billionaire-oligarch who also claimed the position of boss and benefactor over Volodymyr Zelensky before he became Ukraine’s president.

*Kolomoysky Owns 1+1 Media Group*
Kolmoysky, who currently holds a net worth of $1.8 billion making him the 1750th richest person in the world, owns holdings in metal, petroleum, and the media sector, where he has had a long history with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky.

For years, Zelensky’s company produced shows for Kolmoysky’s TV network, 1+1 Media Group, one of the largest media conglomerates in Ukraine. Zelensky achieved national fame portraying a president on a hit television sitcom called, Servant of the People, which was broadcasted on a channel owned by Kolmoysky.

In 2019, Kolmoysky’s media channels gave a big boost to Zelensky’s presidential campaign, while Kolmoysky even provided security, lawyers, and vehicles for Zelensky during his campaign. Kolmoysky’s bodyguard and lawyer accompanied Zelensky on the campaign trail as Zelensky was chauffeured around in a Range Rover owned by one of Kolmoysky’s companies.

The Pandora Papers showed that Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky and his TV production partners were beneficiaries of a web of offshore firms created in 2012, the same year Zelensky’s production company entered into a deal with Kolomoysky’s media group, which allegedly received $41 million in funds from Kolomoysky’s Privatbank.

Zelensky’s political rival, President Petro Poroshenko commented on their connection during the campaign trail, “Fate intended to put me together with Kolomoyskiy’s puppet in the second round of the elections.”

After Zelensky’s victory, Kolomoysky, who had spent the last few years living between Israel and Switzerland, returned to Ukraine to keep up his relationship with the new president, nominating over 30-lawmakers to Zelensky’s newly established party and maintaining influence with many of them in parliament.


*Kolomoysky Funds The Azov, Aidar, and Dnipro Battalions*

Igor Kolomoysky has been a top funder of the Azov Battalion since it was formed in 2014. He has also bankrolled private militias like the Dnipro and Aidar Battalions and has personally deployed them to protect his financial interests.

​

*Aljazeera:*



> Before becoming part of Ukraine’s armed forces, who funded Azov? The unit received backing from Ukraine’s interior minister in 2014, as the government had recognised its own military was too weak to fight off the pro-Russian separatists and relied on paramilitary volunteer forces.
> These forces were privately funded by oligarchs–the most known being Igor Kolomoisky, an energy magnate billionaire and then-governor of the Dnipropetrovska region.



_*Newsweek:*_



> Groups of right-wing Ukrainian nationalists are committing war crimes in the rebel-held territories of Eastern Ukraine, according to a report from Amnesty International, as evidence emerged in local media of the volunteer militias beheading their victims.
> Armed volunteers who refer to themselves as the Aidar battalion "have been involved in widespread abuses, including abductions, unlawful detention, ill-treatment, theft, extortion, and possible executions", Amnesty said…
> The Aidar battalion is publicly backed by Ukrainian oligarch Ihor Kolomoyskyi, who also allegedly funds the Azov, Donbas, Dnepr 1, Dnepr 2 volunteer battalions, operating under orders from Kiev.



_*Reuters:*_



> Some of Ukraine’s private battalions have blackened the country’s international reputation with their extremist views. The Azov battalion, partially funded by Taruta and Kolomoisky, uses the Nazi Wolfsangel symbol as its logo, and many of its members openly espouse neo-Nazi, anti-Semitic views. The battalion members have spoken about “bringing the war to Kiev,” and said that Ukraine needs “a strong dictator to come to power who could shed plenty of blood but unite the nation in the process.”



*Kolomoysky’s Battalions Shell Civilians In Donbas *
The Luhansk and Donetsk regions comprise a larger region known together as Donbas. In May 2014, shortly after the Obama administration’s Maidan-coup, the two regions held a referendum on seceding from Ukraine, in which 96% of Lukansk and 89% of Donetsk voted for the creation of two new independent entities in eastern Ukraine.

Moscow said the vote reflected the "will of the people," but the European Union called the elections "illegal and illegitimate", which quickly turned violent and descended into an all-out conflict between Russian-backed separatist forces and the Ukrainian military and pro-government militias.


SI BUENO ... YO ES SOY MUY FAN DE LA FIGURA DE

HIRLER 
y han llegao los rusos y me han tirao un tiro y ... y nada... a ver ahora.
 








Florentzia Q17


RGENT !! ENCORE DE LA PROPAGANDE DES MÉDIAS !! LES MÉDIAS FRANÇAIS MONTRENT UN COMBATTANT UKRAINIEN BLESSÉ À MARIOUPOL !! MALHEUREUSEMENT POUR EUX, NOUS AVONS LA PHOTO ET LES PREU




anonup.com





igual la foto de HIRLER esta puesta con CGI pero vaya el batallon AZOV ideologicamente es un poco DESASTRE con Ucras mandados por H JAZAROS o ZIONISTAS SUIZOS OLIGARCAS GOOOORDOS
en fin bueno
_________________________________________________________

¡uRGENT!! ¡¡MÁS PROPAGANDA EN LOS MEDIOS!!

¡¡LOS MEDIOS DE COMUNICACIÓN FRANCESES MUESTRAN UN COMBATIENTE UCRANIANO HERIDO EN MARYUPOL !!
POR DESGRACIA PARA ELLOS, ¡TENEMOS LA FOTO Y LAS PRUEBAS!
ESTE HOMBRE NO ES OTRO QUE OLEKSII KRAVCHENKO, UN COMBATIENTE QUE FORMA PARTE DEL REGIMIENTO AZOV.
¡ES UN REGIMIENTO NAZI, QUE RINDE CULTO A HITLER, Y SON ELLOS LOS QUE MATAN A LOS CIVILES UCRANIANOS PARA ACUSAR A LOS RUSOS!
¡UNA VERDADERA PENA QUE LOS MEDIOS DE COMUNICACIÓN COLABOS MUESTREN SEMEJANTES MONSTRUOS !

¡¡¡COMPARTIR !!! ¡¡DIFUSIÓN!! ¡¡¡INFORME!!!


RGENT !! ENCORE DE LA PROPAGANDE DES MÉDIAS !!

LES MÉDIAS FRANÇAIS MONTRENT UN COMBATTANT UKRAINIEN BLESSÉ À MARIOUPOL !!
MALHEUREUSEMENT POUR EUX, NOUS AVONS LA PHOTO ET LES PREUVES !!
CET HOMME N'EST AUTRE QUE OLEKSII KRAVCHENKO, COMBATTANT QUI FAIT PARTI DU RÉGIMENT AZOV !
C'EST UN RÉGIMENT NAZI, QUI ADULE HITLER, ET C'EST EUX QUI TUENT LES CIVILS UKRAINIENS POUR FAIRE ACCUSER LES RUSSES !!
UNE VÉRITABLE HONTE À CES MÉDIAS COLLABOS DE MONTRER DES MONSTRES PAREIL !!

PARTAGEZ !! DIFFUSEZ !! INFORMEZ !!​


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Mar 2022)

Fuente ukra

Pavel Sbitov, comandante de compañía del 503. ° Batallón de Infantería de Marina, murió en las batallas por Ucrania.

En la guerra que Rusia desató contra Ucrania, murió Pavel Sbitov, de 27 años, de la región de Lviv. Estuvo al mando de una compañía en un batallón de la Marina.

Sbitov vivía en el pueblo de Berezets cerca de Gorodok en la región de Lviv. La carrera militar de un teniente mayor comenzó cuando solo tenía 15 años.

Después de la liberación, inmediatamente a la línea del frente.

Primero, Sbitov se convirtió en cadete del Liceo Militar de Lviv que lleva el nombre de Geroev Krut. Luego estudió en la Academia Nacional de Fuerzas Terrestres que lleva el nombre de Peter Sahaidachny, en la facultad de uso de tropas en combate.

Después de graduarse, el hombre fue asignado a la infantería de marina (al batallón 503, del cual más tarde se convirtió en comandante), e inmediatamente a la línea del frente. En 2016, su unidad ocupó la dirección de Mariupol.


----------



## Egam (12 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Rusia responde a las sanciones económicas: sus empresas dejarán de pagar por el uso de las patentes de países 'hostiles', como España
> 
> 
> El Gobierno ruso ha emitido un decreto por el que autoriza a cualquier persona o empresa, bajo su autorización expresa, a utilizar patentes propiedad de titulares de una cincuentena de países 'hostiles o no amigos" sin pagarles compensación alguna.
> ...



Esto, tiene mucha miga.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Se ven barbas blancas entre los voluntarios chechenos, se apresuran a ir a la guerra, antes del fin de las hostilidades...



Ante los abusos del llamado feminismo y la bomba gay y la imposición de un modelo de conducta toda la población , yo siempre dije que la reacción iba a ser brutal porque es una cuestión de supervivencia.

Los españoles no lo percibimos porque vivimos abducidos en una secta satánica. Nuestra cosmovisión está completamente adulterada a través de la series, los programas de la tele , la educación desde niños en las madrasas ideológicas en que se han convertido los colegios , en la cultura difusa...

Satán tomó forma de mujer y es de quién parten las ideas que ahora flotan en España









Simone de Beauvoir, la filósofa que inspiró la lucha feminista


La autora del Segundo Sexo es recordada este sábado 9 de enero con motivo de su natalicio.




www.google.es


----------



## John Nash (12 Mar 2022)

La inflación supera las previsiones y alcanza, en el 7,6%, su mayor nivel desde diciembre de 1986


El Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE) ha publicado este viernes el dato definitivo de la inflación de febrero y supera en dos décimas la previsión de la tasa anual avanzada a finales del mes pasado. Finalmente el Índice de Precios al Consumo (IPC) escaló al 7,6%, su mayor nivel desde...



www.eleconomista.es





Y lo que queda. Si no intervienen los gobiernos esto acabará como el rosario de la aurora. Y ya llegan tarde.
De momento han anulado los aumentos salariales. Y están pensando en congelar salarios para detener la inflación como si ésta proviniera de la demanda:


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Espero que a Lukashenko le caigan las sanciones igual de duras que a Moscú y que se coman las patatas con tocino y ración de vodka.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Las patatas y la carne de cerdo, es un clasico de la cesta de la compra polaca, si no os salis con la vuestra, quereis el armagedon para todos !!!.


----------



## bubibartra (12 Mar 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Israeli y rusia son aliadas. Putin es sionista



Y USA No?

Israel piena en Israel. Cuanto más dure la guerra, más fuerte se harán Turquía o Irán. Quieren que Ucrania se rinda y dejé de complicarles la vida .

Putin con Israel es sumamente práctico.Es un aliado de primer orden en una zona donde tiene muchos intereses.


----------



## John Nash (12 Mar 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Esto, tiene mucha miga.



Nunca les pagamos royalties por la ensaladilla rusa.


----------



## Action directe (12 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Cómo vamos a pagar si pensiones y salarios se van a las nubes
> 
> 
> La guerra nos hará más pobres. No hay más que seguir la evolución de los precios de los combustibles esta semana en las estaciones de servicio. Los gasóleos y gasolinas se incrementaron más del 10 por ciento y hasta un tercio en el año. Un porcentaje irrisorio si lo comparamos con las materias...
> ...



Hablais de la especulación como si todo el mundo que especula ganase dinero con ello y no teneis en cuenta que al ser una apuesta sobre el valor de materias primas no se genera valor, es decir, lo que unos especuladores ganan, otros lo pierden. Ahí está la empresa China que mantenía una gran cantidad de cortos en futuros sobre el niquel, que hasta han tenido que parar el mercado y anular un montón de operaciones realizadas el martes en el LME para que no se vaya a la quiebra.


----------



## Salamandra (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Por? Fue Rusia quien sustituyo las exportaciones venezolanas de petróleo a USA.
> 
> Eso sí, lo que tiene que hacer es pedir amablemente a los yankis la devolución de todo lo que les robaron antes de mandarles un puto litro al precio que considere oportuno. Y pago por adelantado.



A cobrar en el banco de su país y una declaración de reconocimiento del gobierno de Maduro. Además de asegurar unos bienes obligados a dejar comprar durante x años. No les queda nada para asegurarse de que les sirve para algo lo vendido.

Con Rusia ya saben como se pueden poner las cosas. Ahora llega el tiempo de blindarse.


----------



## Bartleby (12 Mar 2022)

*Rusia controla el 70% de la región de Lugansk, según las autoridades ucranianas*









Rusia controla el 70% de la región de Lugansk, según las autoridades ucranianas


Cerca del 70% de la región de Lugansk, al este de Ucrania, está ocupada por tropas rusas, según ha indicado este sábado el gobernador Sergei Haidai, que ha alertado de que ya no existen en esa zona corredores humanitarios para que la población pueda ser evacuada de forma segura.




www.eldiario.es


----------



## McRotor (12 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Qué más da si son productos europeos o de procedencia europea. Tampoco era una preocupación únicamente de índole económica, es obvio, no iba a dejar que una población con estrechos vínculos con los rusos se adhiriese al proyecto europeo. Si fructificaba y Ucrania prosperaba por libre dentro del espació común, podría haberse traducido en un sentimiento similar dentro de la población rusa. "Joder con los premohs cómo viven". Y si no calaba el europeísmo en Rusia es igual, a Ucrania la hubiese perdido para siempre.
> 
> La clave de lo que he dicho es que Rusia se negaba a que Ucrania entrase en la UE. O ellos o nosotros. Los motivos que sustentaban su postura son indiferentes. La clave es la posición que toma. Es como ahora y las causas que aduce para la intervención.



Rusia la decada pasada sondeo entrar en la UE, no les hicieron ni puto caso, basicamente USA/UK no queria y Alemania/Francia recelaban perder peso.. 

...ergo si a mi no me dejas, mis ex provincias no entran.

Es simple.


----------



## Burbujo II (12 Mar 2022)

Kiev desata la 'guerra hidráulica'


Las fuerzas ucranianas habrían comenzado a inundar los terrenos al norte de la capital para frenar el avance de las tropas y blindados rusos




www.diariosur.es


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Bielorusia no necesita salida al mar, una vez se integren en Rusia ya son un pais con mar
> ademas el puerto de transito para Bielorusia ahora es Ust-Luga, los pribalticos se van a comer los mocos



Gran parte de las importaciones-exportaciones de Bielorrusia utilizaban el puerto lituano de Klaipeda, esos ingresos para los dos paises vecinos, de momento estan paralizados.


----------



## otroyomismo (12 Mar 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> *Cabe recorfar lo que hicieron los croatas con la Kraina habitada por sus hermanos serbios..*.Donde las dan, las toman, y más cositas que irán saliendo gracias a la inmensa tocada de cojones que le han hecho al oso hibernado. La clase_casta criptopolítica occidental me recuerda a niños maleducados y mimados por mamuchi sueltos y sin bozal en una cristalería de Murano.



puedes ampliar info o "por ponde buscar"?

gracias


----------



## John Nash (12 Mar 2022)

Action directe dijo:


> Hablais de la especulación como si todo el mundo que especula ganase dinero con ello y no teneis en cuenta que al ser una apuesta sobre el valor de materias primas no se genera valor, es decir, lo que unos especuladores ganan, otros lo pierden. Ahí está la empresa China que mantenía una gran cantidad de cortos en futuros sobre el niquel, que hasta han tenido que parar el mercado y anular un montón de operaciones realizadas el martes en el LME para que no se vaya a la quiebra.



Es lo que tienen las apuestas. Y me da igual quien las haga. En este caso es casi más un delito de iniciados ya que se trata de mercados cautivos donde los apostantes hacen lo que les da la puta gana y organizan los mercados y su tempo como les da la puta gana. Solo pierden los agentes externos.


----------



## Giles Amaury (12 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Rusia controla el 70% de la región de Lugansk, según las autoridades ucranianas*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No está mal teniendo en cuenta que antes de la invasión debían controlar un 40% de esa región. Más de dos semanas de invasión para hacerse con el 30% de un territorio pegado a Rusia.


----------



## ProfeInsti (12 Mar 2022)

* Se avanza poco a poco en el Proceso de Paz.
* Se intenta crear un Alto el Fuego provisional.
* Rusia se compromete a No matar al Presidente Zelenski.
* Zelenski cede y puede entregar el Dombas, pero no todo.
* Putin quiere Jarkov, la costa del Mar Azov y el norte de Crimea.


----------



## tomasjos (12 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Rusia controla el 70% de la región de Lugansk, según las autoridades ucranianas*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si lo dicen los ucranianos probablemente sea más, y que Lugansk, entre las zonas ya seguras y aquellas donde todavía hay riesgo, este liberada en casi su totalidad


----------



## gargamelix (12 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si dentro de tres o cuatro semanas hay un alto el fuego, la UE cerrara la frontera a los civiles ucranianos, Zelensky y Putin, emitiran una llamada a los refugiados, para que regresen a sus hogares.
> 
> PD- Aqui paz y despues gloria !!!.



Y pelillos a la mar. Claro.

No va a ser tan fácil. Alemania ha cambiado su Ley Fundamental (el equivalente a la Constitución) para fijar un mínimo de un 2% en gasto en defensa. Esto es porque los cambios que han sucedido son a largo plazo, no va a haber una vuelta a la "normalidad" sencilla, se intuye una nueva guerra fría en el mejor de los casos.


----------



## kenny220 (12 Mar 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> Rusia la decada pasada sondeo entrar en la UE, no les hicieron ni puto caso, basicamente USA/UK no queria y Alemania/Francia recelaban perder peso..
> 
> ...ergo si a mi no me dejas, mis ex provincias no entran.
> 
> Es simple.



Hombre, lo del peso. Quizá haya algo más,


----------



## delhierro (12 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> No está mal teniendo en cuenta que antes de la invasión debían controlar un 40% de esa región. Más de dos semanas de invasión para hacerse con el 30% de un territorio pegado a Rusia.



Donde estaba el 70% del potencial Ucraniano, y un frente perfectamente atrincherado, las cosas como son. Segun los de Lugansk controlan más del 80%. Le quedan 2 nucleos urbanos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (12 Mar 2022)

Estan bien equipados, los cachorritos de Kadyrov...


----------



## Bartleby (12 Mar 2022)

Las sanciones económicas a Rusia empiezan a surtir efecto









La cesta de la compra se encarece en España un 30% más que en el resto de los países del euro


La tensiones en los mercados de la energía por el conflicto en Ucrania ensanchan el diferencial de precios con la Europa del euro, castiga a los consumidores españoles y erosiona la competitividad de la economía



www.abc.es


----------



## WasP (12 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Tonto follarrusos con nick en inglés número 3.000.000...
> 
> 1. Ya veríamos si Zelenski traga accede a perder esas dos provincias.
> 
> ...



Chaval, yo follarusos?

Si llevo queriendo cargarme a Putin desde 2012 más o menos.... Y por razones que para vosotros son demasiado progres. 

Es impresionante la facilidad con la que la gente se deja guiar, y hasta hablar, por sus prejuicios.


----------



## alnitak (12 Mar 2022)

⚡Local official: Vasylkiv military airfield completely destroyed.

The airfield in Vasylkiv, Kyiv Oblast, was attacked by Russian forces with 8 missiles, said mayor Nataliia Balasynovych. The local oil depot has also been destroyed, while an ammunition depot caught fire.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Mar 2022)

Mariupol hoy


----------



## Arraki (12 Mar 2022)

La verdad es que los entresijos no los recuerdo, pero si que recuerdo la unidad de acción de los chechenos una vez comenzada la guerra


Giles Amaury dijo:


> No está mal teniendo en cuenta que antes de la invasión debían controlar un 40% de esa región. Más de dos semanas de invasión para hacerse con el 30% de un territorio pegado a Rusia.



Hombre jaja sabes que allí tenían destinados el grueso del ejército ucraniano verdad? Que estaban preparados para la madre de todas las ofensivas, no?

Y que en mayoría están luchando los hombres de las repúblicas en ese frente verdad?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## McRotor (12 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Hombre, lo del peso. Quizá haya algo más,



Tu crees que una Rusia en la UE se iba dejar mangonear por Berlin y Paris? Si a duras penas metian en vereda a Polonia y Hungria jajaja.

El peso en europa se iba a desplazar al Este, Alemania seguiria teniendo fuerza pero menos... 

Y para los paises del Este seria beneficioso pero les gobiernas vendidos a USA. Una Rusia dentro de la UE era la garantia que no les iban a invadir, apostaron todo al yankee y ahora se ven enemistados a Rusia y los USA perdiendo mysculo.

Un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## Salamandra (12 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> A cobrar en el banco de su país y una declaración de reconocimiento del gobierno de Maduro. Además de asegurar unos bienes obligados a dejar comprar durante x años. No les queda nada para asegurarse de que les sirve para algo lo vendido.
> 
> Con Rusia ya saben como se pueden poner las cosas. Ahora llega el tiempo de blindarse.



De cualquier forma Venezuela tiene muy poco petróleo para vender. Las instalaciones están hechas una pena gracias al embargo de dinero, comercio y materiales. Así que corto plazo poco petróleo puede vender y para vender a más largo plazo hay que invertir.
Yo las inversiones las haría estilo iraní, vosotros invertis y cobrais sobre precio medio vendido en el mundo. Si hay sanciones a vuestro riesgo y ventura. Si no cobramos nos reservamos el derecho de nacionalizar pozos o extraer el petróleo.


----------



## Zhukov (12 Mar 2022)

Muy buen análisis, me cuesta seguirlo pero lo recomiendo









Несколько кирзовых рассуждений: как проходит Спецоперация Z…


Сегодняшняя статья больше подходит для мужчин, прошедших военную службу. Но постараюсь быть максимально понятным для прочих Читателей тоже. Изощрюсь доступным языком объяснить, как именно проходит Спецоперация Z, с каками трудностями сталкивается, как их успешно решает. В рамках совершенно новой...




antimaydan.info


----------



## EGO (12 Mar 2022)

Podemos empezar a hablar de los gerraidiotas,aquellos que creen que Putin invade Ucrania por un arranque rancio de patrioterismo y odio a los nazis(los verdaderos buenos de la historia).

Todo es un teatro como el catarro19 y vuestro hamado zar Putin una marioneta mas que cumple con la voluntad de sus amos de la mafia jazarita.

Esta guerraza esta dentro de la AGENDA como excusa para que por fin los precios puedan ajustarse a la masa monetaria,provocar una recesion apocaliptica que barra con todo y aplicar el reset.

La guerraza va para largo e ira escalando a otros paises alrededor del mundo por la inevitable escasez(provocada a caso hecho).Ayer alguien abrio un hilo exquisito sobre lo que puede pasar en Egipto por la falta de trigo ucraniano y ruso.El MAD MAX.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Mar 2022)

11:50 Ayer, alrededor de las 3 am hora de Moscú, las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas destruyeron al personal de la 10ª brigada separada de asalto de montaña de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el pueblo de Baryshevka, región de Kiev. Esta unidad forma parte del 8º batallón de infantería de montaña independiente y ha llegado recientemente para reforzar la defensa de Boryspil,transmiteCanal de telegramas "Informes de la milicia de Novorossiya".


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Egam (12 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Nunca les pagamos royalties por la ensaladilla rusa.



Donde crees que van a parar todos los royalties al 1-5% de tasa impositiva (si lo sabes hacer bien)?
Espera, ya te lo digo yo: London.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Mar 2022)

*EL CABAL GLOBALISTA QUERRIA EMPEZAR UNA GUERRA DE DESGASTE EN UCRANIA RUSIA
↓*


 

De @Leon S. Kennedy
*"Rusia no empieza las guerras, Rusia las termina"*





Carteles con el rostro de Vladímir Putin en Simferopol, Crimea, este viernes. El texto de la izquierda dice: "Rusia no empieza las guerras, Rusia las termina".​


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

Action directe dijo:


> Eso no es del todo cierto, la mayoría de activos rusos siguen produciendo igual que antes; si bien el sector terciario y parte del secundario pueden tener ligeros problemas por sanciones y falta de componentes provenientes de occidente, el sctor primerio no tendrá muchos problemas para colocar su producción, y el capital que requieren pueden importarlo de China sin mermar mucho la producción.
> 
> Si los activos han bajado tanto de precio es por el elevado riesgo pais de Rusia (a ver si les va a dar por nacionalizar todas las emnpresas como en el 1917) y porque ahora por las sanciones por una parte y el buenismo financiero (ESG) por la otra, casi todos los fondos han vendido todas sus participaciones en empresas rusas a pérdidas, y lo que es peor muchos brokers no permiten comprar acciones con activos en rusia (aunque no sean rusas, basta con que haya oligarcas dentro del accionariado principal de esas empresas).



En realidad no es el buenismo financieros. Son las sanciones. Esto no tiene nada que ver con ESG, aquí es directamente los departamentos de compliance impidiendo hacer determinados negocios.

Si Rusia cree que va a poder vender su producción primaria en las mismas condiciones que sin las sanciones, se equivoca, al igual que tú. La capacidad de suministro a Europa no es replicable de la noche a la mañana y las condiciones de venta (y las contrapartidas) tampoco van a ser las mismas. Que Rusia va a terminar siendo la puta de China lo sabe todo el mundo. Es un camino irreversible.


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Aquí hay bastante crímenes contra la humanidad los cuales los gobiernos occidentales están apoyando activamente



Los crimenes de lesa humanidad, *no son amnistiables,* lo dice la UE_.







PD- La limpieza etnica es uno de esos crimenes de guerra y no prescribe._


----------



## Bartleby (12 Mar 2022)

Desde la caída del Imperio Romano hasta la II Guerra Mundial, el derrumbe del sistema dominante o si lo entendemos mejor de los ordenes mundiales vigentes han venido marcados por situaciones económicas de inflación y conflictos bélicos. No quiero decir con ello que todos los momentos históricos en los que ha aparecido la inflación o se han producido guerras tuvieran como fin el derribar un orden mundial, pero el contexto actual parece claro que es así, el orden mundial en el que hemos vivido que nace en 1945 está agonizando.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Mar 2022)

12:30 Las autoridades ucranianas anunciaron que hoy se sacaría a la gente de Zaporozhye a Pologi; este asentamiento está bajo el control del ejército ruso. El alcalde de Energodar dijo que a partir de las 9:00 (10:00 hora de Moscú) se abrirá un corredor humanitario para salir de Zaporozhye: la ruta va desde la planta ZAZ y pasa por Vasilievka hasta el asentamiento de Pologi


----------



## maxkuiper (12 Mar 2022)

Ya van calentando los de la Agenda


----------



## Casino (12 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Estan bien equipados, los cachorritos de Kadyrov...




Lo malo es que los tubitos contracarro desayunan cositas de esas




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## ProfeInsti (12 Mar 2022)

* Rusia no va a entrar en las ciudades salvo que estén arrasadas.
* EEUU cifra entre 2.000 y 4.000 soldados rusos muertos.
* Rusia controla el 70% de la región de Lugansk, según Ucrania.
* Si Rusia pierde la guerra, habrá un Nuevo Orden Mundial.


----------



## alnitak (12 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> 11:50 Ayer, alrededor de las 3 am hora de Moscú, las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas destruyeron al personal de la 10ª brigada separada de asalto de montaña de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el pueblo de Baryshevka, región de Kiev. Esta unidad forma parte del 8º batallón de infantería de montaña independiente y ha llegado recientemente para reforzar la defensa de Boryspil,transmiteCanal de telegramas "Informes de la milicia de Novorossiya".



a 35 km de el aeropuerto de borispol... a ver si los rusos lo toman de una vez y dejan a losnukros sin aeropuerto


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Mar 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Después de recibir oleadas de moronegros, todo el mundo quiere su cuota de ukras a pelito.



Mataleon o ukra a pelito, dificil eleccion !!!.


----------



## McNulty (12 Mar 2022)

WasP dijo:


> También Putin puede parar la guerra cuando quiera, y de hecho dado que la iniciativa de esta fue suya, si la detuviese podría quedar de puta madre alegando que detiene la masacre y que los muertos a partir de entonces son responsabilidad exclusiva de Zelensky.
> 
> Es tan viejo como el "dos no pelean si uno no quiere".



Que va, pare o no la guerra, seguirá teniendo muy mala fama putin en eso que llaman ''la comunidad internacional''. Putin entró por el tema del donbass, no puede retirarse sin nada a cambio, sería absurdo, y menos gastando la pasta que está gastando en esta operación.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (12 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> No está mal teniendo en cuenta que antes de la invasión debían controlar un 40% de esa región. Más de dos semanas de invasión para hacerse con el 30% de un territorio pegado a Rusia.



La toma de Volnovahja contradice esa info ucra..

Lo a República de Lugansk está totalmente liberada.


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Aliexpress es un desastre
> 
> 
> Conoce las últimas noticias de Alibaba y Aliexpress que justifican el severo castigo que está sufriendo en bolsa. Todos los problemas de la empresa china
> ...



El gobierno chino está metiendo en cintura a toda esa gente.


----------



## El_Suave (12 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Toda Ucrania en Mayo/Junio será una provincia de Rusia.
> 
> Eso sí, los cuatro gilipollas ignorantes que andan por aquí, insistiendo en que Rusia está "perdiendo" la guerra y diciendo sandeces.
> 
> ...



Que van a decir sino lo que oyen a todos esos triparroñas mediáticos, a todos ya sin excepción, que se autodenominan pomposamente periodistas.

Los que vamos a tener problemas muy serios para mayo o junio somos nosotros aquí en España, si no reventamos antes.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Mar 2022)

Avance sobre kiev ( me han capado los subtítulos ), se interpreta algo.


----------



## content (12 Mar 2022)

Si una persona tiene intención de ir como voluntario le ampara algún seguro de vida? He estado leyendo y he encontrado este post sobre seguros de vida en Ucrania


----------



## Casino (12 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> a 35 km de el aeropuerto de borispol... a ver si los rusos lo toman de una vez y dejan a losnukros sin aeropuerto




Buena suerte, hay tres aeropuertos en Kiev.


De todas formas, no creo que se estén utilizando, el material llega por carretera desde Polonia y Rumanía. 
A lo mejor si vas tú a ayudar a los orcos conseguís entre todos derrotar a los patriotas.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Qué más da si son productos europeos o de procedencia europea. Tampoco era una preocupación únicamente de índole económica, es obvio, no iba a dejar que una población con estrechos vínculos con los rusos se adhiriese al proyecto europeo. *Si fructificaba y Ucrania prosperaba por libre dentro del espació común, podría haberse traducido en un sentimiento similar dentro de la población rusa. "Joder con los premohs cómo viven". *Y si no calaba el europeísmo en Rusia es igual, a Ucrania la hubiese perdido para siempre.
> 
> La clave de lo que he dicho es que Rusia se negaba a que Ucrania entrase en la UE. O ellos o nosotros. Los motivos que sustentaban su postura son indiferentes. La clave es la posición que toma. Es como ahora y las causas que aduce para la intervención.



Rusia pidió el ingreso en la OTAN y la UE allá por el 2000. Los mandaron a tomar por culo.


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Mar 2022)

maxkuiper dijo:


> Ya van calentando los de la Agenda
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 979961



Me alisto al ejercito ruso, que defienda el feminismo y las vacunas su puta madre. Los enemigos són ellos, no Putin.


----------



## Casino (12 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Rusia no va a entrar en las ciudades salvo que estén arrasadas.
> * EEUU cifra entre 2.000 y 4.000 soldados rusos muertos.
> * Rusia controla el 70% de la región de Lugansk, según Ucrania.
> * Si Rusia pierde la guerra, habrá un Nuevo Orden Mundial.




¿Ahora damos por buenas las noticias y cifras de los gusanos?
¿El 70% de Luhansk? ¿entonces ni siquiera se controla el Donbass en su totalidad?, que eficasia, nano.


El NOM gobierna el mundo desde 1945. Llega Vd. una miqueta tarde.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## WasP (12 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Que va, pare o no la guerra, seguirá teniendo muy mala fama putin en eso que llaman ''la comunidad internacional''. Putin entró por el tema del donbass, no puede retirarse sin nada a cambio, sería absurdo, y menos gastando la pasta que está gastando en esta operación.



Sí y no... Algo tiene que exhibir como trofeo, eso es verdad. Pero con un buen departamento de propaganda, y Putin lo tiene, pudieras incluso hacer pasar las pérdidas por ganancias. Quien de el paso a la paz y las negociaciones tendrá cierto beneplácito internacional, algo que Putin sin duda debe valorar en la situación actual.


----------



## maromo (12 Mar 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Podemos empezar a hablar de los gerraidiotas,aquellos que creen que Putin invade Ucrania por un arranque rancio de patrioterismo y odio a los nazis(los verdaderos buenos de la historia).
> 
> Todo es un teatro como el catarro19 y vuestro hamado zar Putin una marioneta mas que cumple con la voluntad de sus amos de la mafia jazarita.
> 
> ...



Desde el minuto 1 de este circo bien se han asegurado muchas cuentas que en vez de analizar la geopolítica de esto nos bajemos al barro de follaputin o follaotan.

Y como siempre les ha salido bien.


----------



## Casino (12 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Me alisto al ejercito ruso, que defienda el feminismo y las vacunas su puta madre. Los enemigos són ellos, no Putin.




Escríbanos desde allí cuando se incorpore a filas, porque el móvil y el internec los tendrá que dejar en donde el furriel orco.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Mar 2022)

aram zero army of one

UN POCO ABURRIDO DEL TAL DEL " PREPARACIONISMO" Y DEL " COLAPSISMO" 



*MR POOL*








Mandy Brake
mr drama mas bien

nada que no sepamos en resumen todo lo que saca es colapsismo drama drama y drama rollo como en el foro

"emergency fags"

Russiaj bank. What will happen. Swift hanging and controlled. US Dollar burning. Black out.
quiebra Capitulo 13

​


----------



## alnitak (12 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Buena suerte, hay tres aeropuertos en Kiev.
> 
> 
> De todas formas, no creo que se estén utilizando, el material llega por carretera desde Polonia y Rumanía.
> ...




el aerpuerto grande es borispol

en cuanto fuerzas de liberacion rusas lo tengan podran traer mas material para arrasar a los putos ukros

pronto las zorras ukras de kiev podran disfrutar de los chechenos


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Mar 2022)

content dijo:


> Si una persona tiene intención de ir como voluntario le ampara algún seguro de vida? He estado leyendo y he encontrado este post sobre seguros de vida en Ucrania



¿Y qué compañía de seguros te hará la poliza?...


----------



## Kartoffeln (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Rusia pidió el ingreso en la OTAN y la UE allá por el 2000. Los mandaron a tomar por culo.



No los mandaron a tomar por el culo, les pidieron una convergencia inasumible, en temas lgtbi y anulacion de leyes rusas que se consideran casi sagradas...


----------



## Bartleby (12 Mar 2022)

*Rusia amenaza a la NASA con dejar un astronauta varado en el espacio*










Rusia amenaza a la NASA con dejar un astronauta varado en el espacio


La Agencia Espacial de Rusia amenazó con abandonar en la Estación Espacial Internacional a Mark Vande Hei, astronauta de la NASA.




hipertextual.com


----------



## fulcrum29smt (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Arraki (12 Mar 2022)

Traducido del ruso:


El Ministerio de Defensa ruso mostró la toma de control de uno de los aeródromos en el territorio de Ucrania y el aterrizaje de tropas tácticas de unidades aerotransportadas. Los paracaidistas aterrizaron desde helicópteros, organizaron una defensa integral alrededor del aeródromo y aseguraron la recepción de las principales fuerzas de aterrizaje (Gostemel 24/02/2022).
https://vk.com/video-123538639_456277175?list=6e03c777b4bc6dfa33


----------



## alnitak (12 Mar 2022)

esto se acaba...
Some Russian analysts think that Ukraine has run out of Bayraktars again and that's why they've started using the Tu-141 (ancient Soviet reconnaissance drone) + artillery combo instead recently


----------



## valensalome (12 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Te falta mucha visión y muchas tablas. El precio de la gasolina y la electricidad les preocupara cuando la gente salga a las calle mientras tanto harán el paripe como lo llevan haciendo un año. El cuento de la reducción de la dependencia energetica y la inversión en renovables lo llevan contando, como el de calentamiento global, desde los años ochenta y los resultados son que la dependencia energetica es mayor que nunca y las emisiones también ... Y sabes porque?? Porque es eso, un cuento que cuentan a los niños pequeños para que se vayan a dormir. Aquí te dejo un cuento de mayores ...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 978256
> 
> ...



Exacto, bien dicho, para mi todo el que me miente para su provecho es mi enemigo


----------



## fulcrum29smt (12 Mar 2022)

Los Americanos continuan irrigando optimismo sobre sus socios en Kiev. Declaraciones del congresista Norteamericano Darell Issa: Afortunadamente el Presidente Zelensky no esta presente en nuestras reuniones secretas, donde repetidamente se ha dicho que él no tiene ninguna opción, no sobrevivirá y colapsará pronto.


----------



## crocodile (12 Mar 2022)

Rusia autoriza a sus ciudadanos y empresas a usar gratis las patentes de países "hostiles"


El gobierno de Putin ha emitido un decreto por el que permite a sus nacionales utilizar patentes de titulares procedentes de países "no amigos" sin compensarles por ello




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## valensalome (12 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Probablemente otra partida de los 1370 armas antitanque y 700.000 rifles de asalto que España se ha comprometido en enviar a Ucrania. Por lo visto nuestr ministra de defensa Margarita Robles no le tiene tanto miedo a putin como alguno de los agoreros que postean por aquí.
> 
> Tranquilidad y buenos alimentos, esa es la clave de todo.



Margarita Robles, tu ministra, ya está todo dicho.


----------



## Azrael_II (12 Mar 2022)

Por fin las tropas rusas están utilizando armamento tipo Kornet no solo para destruir blindados sino tropas. En otras guerras se ha visto que la mortalidad de este tipo de armas es mayor , por diferentes motivos a bombas de cientos de kilos.

Por otro lado utilizar mini drones con carga explosiva me parece un acierto.

Por cierto, existen apps de pago que hace esto. Imaginad un grupo de expertos de cine con buen presupuesto


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Casino (12 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> el aerpuerto grande es borispol
> 
> en cuanto fuerzas de liberacion rusas lo tengan podran traer mas material para arrasar a los putos ukros
> 
> pronto las zorras ukras de kiev podran disfrutar de los chechenos





JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA
Le ha faltado decir "más material de ÚLTIMA TECNOLOGÍA"


JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA

De los creadores de "el poderoso ejército ruso" llega 

"Oscureceremos el cielo de Kiev con aviones rusos trayendo material"



Sois un puto chiste los follaputines.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## valensalome (12 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Sois unos cenizos, además de materialistas carentes de empatía. Solo os preocupa que no suban los doritos y las campurrianas... Yo creo que la sociedad española en general no es así, y están dispuestos a pagar las campurrianas un leuro más caras si ese es el coste de derrotar al nazismo ruso



Pero tú vas a ir a combatir por la causa mayor o solo matas rusos escribiendo posts


----------



## Sawa (12 Mar 2022)

Vamos que en cuanto metan a los refugiados "infiltrados" que necesiten viene el atentado de falsa bandera, y ya os digo que estará a la altura de las torres gemelas o incluso lo superará (bomba sucia nuclear). A esta gente se les ve el plumero, cada vez son más cutres


----------



## Arraki (12 Mar 2022)

Traducido del ruso

Imágenes de la salida de la columna de equipo de las tropas de la RPD del Volnovakha liberado. Según nuestro corresponsal, tanques, cañones autopropulsados, vehículos blindados y camiones están saliendo de la ciudad.


----------



## perrasno (12 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> pronto las zorras ukras de kiev podran disfrutar de los chechenos



Se te va un poco la pinza, y te lo digo yo que voy con los rusos y me llamo perrasno...


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> esto se acaba...
> Some Russian analysts think that Ukraine has run out of Bayraktars again and that's why they've started using the Tu-141 (ancient Soviet reconnaissance drone) + artillery combo instead recently



Si usan esa chatarra es que tienen stocks rotos.
Además han perdido muchos más drones turcos que cantidad operativos tienen los propios turcos.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (12 Mar 2022)

Los idiotas Ucranianos han hecho sistemas antitanque caseros con un trozo de tubo oxidado. El resultado es predecible.




Destrucción de un vehículo blindado de infantería de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania en un posición de fuego en la región de Kiev con la munición de artillería de alta precisión "Krasnopol" guiada por laser.



Ataque a los Ucranianos despues de refugiarse en una casa en Kiev.


----------



## Arraki (12 Mar 2022)

Oficiales de la unidad de Fuerzas Especiales de la Guardia Rusa ayudan a un residente local. Los chicos regalan sus medicinas y sus raciones. La gente tiene confusión en sus rostros. La propaganda ucraniana les dijo durante 8 años que los orcos viven en Rusia. Y luego de vuelta a la realidad. Esta es la región de Kiev.


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa han llegado a los asentamientos de Novodonetskoye, Novomayorskoye, Pavlovka y continúan su ofensiva en un amplio frente con flancos adyacentes con un grupo de tropas de la Milicia Popular de la República Popular de Donetsk, informa el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia .

El avance ayer ascendió a 21km


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA
> Le ha faltado decir "más material de ÚLTIMA TECNOLOGÍA"
> 
> 
> ...



Y ya el que ha dicho que los rusos tomarían Kiev manzana a manzana de pisos...buena suerte con ello.


----------



## Mabuse (12 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Yo soy más de Zhukov: no hay problemas de logística.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 979636



Añado que los calibres de las armas rusas son un pelín más pequeños que los de la OTAN para que en caso de necesidad un ruso pueda usar armas OTAN con su propia munición mientras la OTAN no pueda usar munición rusa.


Pirro dijo:


> Esta es la guerra más extraña que jamás he vivido.
> 
> Mi memoria histórica comienza en la Primera Guerra del Golfo, era un mocoso y pensaba que la mancha de Gorbachov era un tatuaje con la forma de la URSS. Ya en el lejano 1990 los misiles tenían cámara térmica y la CNN -y por extensión las televisiones occidentales- daban una cobertura digna de todas las barrabasadas que hacían los yankees por la "libertad" de Kuwait, aunque no lo plantearan en esos términos.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que Soigu ha aprendido español viendo Padre de Familia, de ahí la Z.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (12 Mar 2022)

Rusos a la barbacoa


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Oficiales de la unidad de Fuerzas Especiales de la Guardia Rusa ayudan a un residente local. Los chicos regalan sus medicinas y sus raciones. La gente tiene confusión en sus rostros. La propaganda ucraniana les dijo durante 8 años que los orcos viven en Rusia. Y luego de vuelta a la realidad. Esta es la región de Kiev.



Ya mañana se rinden los ucranianos, esto es definitivo.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 Mar 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa, como en Siria…el Otanfato va perdiendo efectivos…


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (12 Mar 2022)

En vez de enviar armas militares a Ucrania, que eso provoca aún más destrucción y muerte, ¿no podrían simplemente enviar armas que solo disparasen bolitas, no munición real?


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Rusos a la barbacoa



Gñe gñe estaba vacío gñe son muñecos gñe gñe


----------



## Casino (12 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Si usan esa chatarra es que tienen stocks rotos.
> Además han perdido muchos más drones turcos que cantidad operativos tienen los propios turcos.



¿Apostamos que Cerdogán le da más a crédito?, sospecho que a él también le interesa mucho la "desmilitarización" de Putinia.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## paconan (12 Mar 2022)

*Los rusos utilizan la escapatoria serbia para evitar la prohibición de vuelos de la UE*
Air Serbia ha duplicado los vuelos entre Moscú y Belgrado, ya que los aviones del país pueden cruzar el espacio aéreo de la UE

Los rusos están aprovechando una escapatoria conocida como la "puerta trasera serbia" para huir a Europa y eludir una prohibición en toda la UE de vuelos hacia y desde Rusia .

Air Serbia, que es en su mayoría de propiedad estatal, ha duplicado el número de vuelos directos de Moscú a Belgrado a 15 por semana para satisfacer la creciente demanda después de que la UE prohibiera los aviones y las aerolíneas rusas en su espacio aéreo, después de la invasión de Ucrania por Vladimir Putin . Rusia respondió cerrando su espacio aéreo a los aviones de la UE y el Reino Unido.

Serbia no es miembro de la UE y se ha negado a imponer sanciones contra Rusia, pero sus aviones son libres de cruzar el espacio aéreo de la UE. Esto ha convertido al país balcánico en “el único corredor aéreo europeo que queda abierto hacia Rusia”, según la empresa de análisis de viajes ForwardKeys.

La capacidad de asientos de las aerolíneas entre Rusia y Serbia aumentó en un 50% en la primera semana de marzo en comparación con la semana anterior a que los tanques rusos entraran en Ucrania, dijo ForwardKeys. Según la compañía, la capacidad aumentará aún más en las próximas semanas.

“Lo más notable es la velocidad con la que Serbia se ha convertido en la puerta de entrada para los viajes entre Rusia y Europa ”, dijo Olivier Ponti, vicepresidente de conocimientos de ForwardKeys.

Los rusos que llegan a Serbia viajan a Europa, siendo los principales destinos hacia adelante Chipre, Francia, Suiza e Italia. Los rusos también viajan al Reino Unido, Eslovenia, Austria, Alemania y España.

En el momento de escribir este artículo, solo quedaba un asiento en clase ejecutiva en un vuelo que salía el sábado de Moscú a Belgrado, con un costo de £ 583, y no había asientos en clase económica.









Russians using Serbian loophole to avoid EU flights ban


Air Serbia has doubled flights between Moscow and Belgrade as country’s planes can cross EU airspace




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Arraki (12 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


>



Hace una semana los convoy destruidos que veíamos eran rusos, llevamos ya varios días que la mayoría de pérdidas y capturas son de los ucranianos.

Parece que algo está cambiando.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> ¿Apostamos que Cerdogán le da más a crédito?, sospecho que a él también le interesa mucho la "desmilitarización" de Putinia.
> 
> 
> 
> SMERTI OKUPANTY!



Menudo es el Sultán para dar puñaladas a Rusia.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 Mar 2022)

Más vídeo del ablandamiento del otanfato en Ucrania, es la misma estrategia que en Siria…


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 979996



Arrasar Kiev, gran opción de cara al Mundo.

Vamos, Putin, de esta vas al estrellato ya del todo.


----------



## John Nash (12 Mar 2022)

Como parece que la cosa va de asustar:


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (12 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Gñe gñe estaba vacío gñe son muñecos gñe gñe



a ver que opinan las madres, según parece no se está notificando a las familas de las muertes, porque claro la guerra ni existe, están amontonando sus cadaveres y quemándolos sanamente en el mejor de los casos, a lo mejor les envían dentro de unos meses a su familia una cajita de un vladimir cualquiera al azar. Son sus costumbres turcochinas


----------



## fulcrum29smt (12 Mar 2022)

El hotel Ucrania en Chernihiv después de que se registrara un misil de crucero que no fué invitado al mismo.

El hotel albergaba a mercenarios extranjeros que esperaban unirse a las fuerzas Ucranianas, RIP. ¿Cómo no lo lograron?


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> No los mandaron a tomar por el culo, les pidieron una convergencia inasumible, en temas lgtbi y anulacion de leyes rusas que se consideran casi sagradas...




Que obsesión teneis con los maricones. Los mandaron a tomar por culo porque suponía una reestructuración total de los equilibrios políticos y económicos dentro de la propia UE. Vamos .... que a los alemanes no les interesaba alguien con más peso que ellos.


----------



## Mabuse (12 Mar 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> *Armas biológicas del Pentágono: Rusia revela detalles del Proyecto UP-4 en laboratorios ucranianos*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando mataron a los soldados rasos y refugiaron a los mandos japonoides del 731 empezaron a investigar en el uso de insectos como vectores de infección de armas biológicas. Que sigan en las mismas es ya sadismo, ochenta años repitiendo el mismo experimento.








Escuadrón 731 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (12 Mar 2022)

A resident of Berdyansk (Zaporozhye region) told what is happening in the city after the Russian military began to control it.

"Milk, meat appeared on the market. Prices for food began to fall. Cards were almost accepted everywhere. ATMs started working in some places. Pensions and benefits are being paid," the man said.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (12 Mar 2022)

Es de coña que China se ponga a pedir explicaciones sobre armas biológicas y virus. Que empiecen ellos por explicar el covid y cómo oficialmente allí, con la gente que hay, han muerto "oficialmente" poco más de 5000 personas.


----------



## paconan (12 Mar 2022)

Qué está pasando en Rusia/Moscú . Un hilo bastante aleatorio:

No puedo decir mucho sobre los sentimientos de la gente porque ahora puedes recibir hasta 15 años de cárcel por criticar esta 'operación especial', llamarla guerra (sí, no puedes), 'difundir falsificaciones', apoyar sanciones o llamar para protestas. Tiene que parpadear dos veces.

Realmente no puedo protestar porque todos son detenidos instantáneamente, incluso personas al azar. Vea lo que sucedió en la plaza Bolotnaya, las protestas después del asesinato de Nemtsov o lo que sucedió en Bielorrusia. Estos gobiernos son buenos para cerrar las protestas. La policía antidisturbios está ahora en todas partes.

No solo controlan los canales de televisión y los sitios web, controlan TODOS los medios. Las redes sociales reciben multas por no cooperar. FB y Google fueron multados por 'no eliminar falsificaciones', el gobierno limita la velocidad y luego las prohíbe. Ya pasó antes.
Twitter y FB fueron prohibidos rn. VPN ayuda.

Los activos del banco central están congelados, el rublo ya cayó casi un 50% y tuvieron que cerrar las bolsas de valores, congelar las acciones de los inversores extranjeros para que no puedan retirar dinero, etc. Es probable que la bolsa de valores abra el lunes, veremos cómo va 

El banco central introdujo una comisión del 12% por comprar divisas en la bolsa. Era el 30% al principio. Los bancos hicieron diferenciales de oferta y demanda increíblemente amplios, a veces hasta 2.2x.

Los cajeros automáticos tenían colas masivas porque la gente estaba tratando de retirar USD desde las primeras horas. El segundo día obtuvimos bots de Telegram que envían alertas cuando hay dólares en efectivo en un cajero automático en algún lugar. Las colas ocurren incluso a las 3 am (segunda foto, tomada hace unos días. Las filas son mucho más grandes ahora).

Tiendas y negocios congelan actividades, probablemente lo sepas. Algunos cierran no por las sanciones, sino por la inestabilidad: es más barato recalcular todo, volver a firmar contratos, cambiar la logística y los precios.

Filas en tiendas que anunciaron cierre. 

Una nueva ley te obliga a cambiar el 80% de USD/EUR que has recibido desde el 1 de enero como salario a nuestra moneda. Ahora solo puede cobrar $ 10k en 6 meses en los bancos, todo lo demás se convierte en rublo con una tasa de cambio mala.

No se puede viajar con >$10k USD en efectivo. No puede transferir USD/EUR a sus propias cuentas bancarias extranjeras. No se pueden transferir más de $5k/mes a parientes en el extranjero. Esto continuará hasta septiembre, si nada cambia.

Anunciaron que gastarán 8.500 millones de dólares para comprar acciones de empresas rusas. Más empresas estatales. Frio. Ahora también anunciaron que las empresas pueden emitir recompras (esas estaban muy reguladas antes).

Ahora se habla de nacionalización de empresas que están parando cualquier actividad en Rusia. Tal vez estas son solo conversaciones para hacerlos regresar, pero parece aterrador. Si sucede, no obtendremos inversiones y nadie querrá hacer negocios con nosotros durante muchos años.

Swift no es un problema: tenemos SPFS, que procesa todas las transacciones dentro de nuestro país. upd: Visa/MasterCard nos prohibió, por lo que no podemos pagar servicios internacionales ni usar tarjetas bancarias emitidas por bancos rusos fuera de Rusia.

Tenemos nuestro propio procesador de pagos, un clon de Visa/MC - Mir, que irónicamente se traduce como 'Paz'. Seguramente solo funciona en Rusia, por lo que usaremos UnionPay chino para realizar transacciones entre países y usar tarjetas en el extranjero. Solo unos pocos bancos tienen tarjetas UnionPay -> grandes tarifas y colas

Los intercambios criptográficos nos prohibieron, por lo que el mercado gris prospera. Una forma de obtener dinero de afuera es que te paguen en criptomonedas e intercambiarlo con alguien aquí. El diferencial entre la compra y venta de USD y EUR es tan grande que es mejor correr el riesgo y también operar con alguien en lugar de con los bancos.

Según sus medidas, parece que tienen grandes problemas con el USD/EUR, por lo que limitan todo lo que drena USD/EUR fuera del país. ¿Quizás están haciendo esto para no permitir que ocurra el incumplimiento técnico? El siguiente paso común es simplemente convertir a la fuerza el USD de las personas al tipo de cambio del mercado.

O simplemente tomar su dinero. El estado reconoce su servicio 

Dudo que estas dos medidas se lleven a cabo, las protestas surgirán imo.
La pequeña empresa está jodida de nuevo. Sucedió durante el covid, sucede ahora. Los suministros cuestan el doble del precio, problemas de logística, etc. Mejores términos de crédito, pero eso es todo. Es posible que tomen otras medidas, pero parece que apenas será suficiente para mantener vivas algunas prioridades diferentes.

Muchos huyeron a Georgia porque abrieron cuentas bancarias para rusos y tenemos entrada sin visa. Ahora, para abrir una cuenta bancaria, debe firmar un documento que indique que está en contra de la guerra, etc., pero si se filtra al gobierno ruso, tendrá momentos divertidos para que nadie realmente haga esto.

Los precios de los vuelos y airbnb explotaron, por supuesto.

Los jets privados volaron a Dubai, algunos luego volaron de regreso a Moscú y de regreso a Dubai nuevamente. Esto comenzó a suceder al día siguiente todo esto comenzó.

Las empresas locales podrían colapsar, podríamos tener hiperinflación, desempleo, etc. Otra cosa aterradora es que podrían cerrar Internet aquí: básicamente están tratando de crear un esquema de imitación local de todo Internet. Y un botón para apagarlo.

Están migrando todo para usar el sistema de emisión de IP local en lugar de RIPE. Los cables transfronterizos deben ser propiedad de empresas locales. Todos los ISP deben usar SORM: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SORM
y Deep Packet Inspection. Lo que significa que pueden apagar físicamente los cables, lo que hace que las VPN sean inútiles.


Los grandes sitios web de Internet deben tener servidores aquí en Rusia, y están conectados a nuestros ISP... que podrían comenzar a usar nuestro propio sistema de emisión de IP.

Básicamente, incluso pueden hacer que estos sitios web funcionen localmente. < Esto es especulación y teorías por ahora.

Podrían introducir listas blancas y filtrar paquetes con DPI será más fácil ya que no habrá otro tráfico. Las VPN no serán efectivas y las redes de malla se volverán populares. Internet satelital no ayudará en absoluto porque de alguna manera necesita obtener un plato y es fácil rastrearlo.
También están trabajando en certificados SSL emitidos por el gobierno. Esto ya sucedió en Kazajstán en 2015: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kazakhsta…
Básicamente, permite que alguien intercepte, descifre, modifique y vuelva a cifrar todo el tráfico.










Thread by @Killa_ru on Thread Reader App


@Killa_ru: What's happening in Russia/Moscow rn. A pretty random thread: I can't say much about people's feelings because now you can get up to 15 years in jail for criticizing this 'special operation', calling it a...…




threadreaderapp.com







https://twitter.com/killa_ru


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (12 Mar 2022)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> Vaya negocio hacen las grandes potencias con el tema del terrorismo...



Yo siempre he querido saber quien ha estado detrás de todos estos “grupos”


----------



## itaka (12 Mar 2022)

me asombra la cantidad de fanboys de la invasión rusa a ucrania. Puedo entender que rusia ocupara crimea y defienda el donbass pero invadir todo un país es una canallada, la cantidad de muertos inocentes no tiene justificación. 

Por mucho que digan que los misiles otan estarian cerca de moscu no lo justifica. La velocidad de los misiles cada vez es mayor y por lo tanto el tiempo de respuesta a misma distancia es menor. En consecuencia, si ese es el motivo de invadir un país vecino los tanques rusos en unos años deberian invadir portugal para estar seguro moscu. 

malditos los que aplauden las guerras.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> a ver que opinan las madres, según parece no se está notificando a las familas de las muertes, porque claro la guerra ni existe, están amontonando sus cadaveres y quemándolos sanamente en el mejor de los casos, a lo mejor les envían dentro de unos meses a su familia una cajita de un vladimir cualquiera al azar. Son sus costumbres turcochinas



Harán una operación especial funeraria.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La guerra europea y por lo tanto la destrucción de los países europeos está servida.
> 
> No sé cómo lo dudáis.
> 
> ...



¿ cómo se asimila que mientras en toda Europa ha habido millones de muertos y muchos millones de contagiados más siendo 350 millones de habitantes y que se supone con la mejor sanidad y tal y cual ...en China no haya habido muertos por coronavirus siendo 1.400 millones de habitantes !!!!

¿ cómo puede ser que mientras en China esta semana confinan a ciudades de millones de habitantes no por muertos sino por haber detectado algún contagio , se estén repartiendo millones de ucranianos por toda Europa que ni se han vacunado ni han usado mascarilla ni nada de nada !!! ???

¿ no es una enorme incoherencia que mientras se le prohíbe la entrada a Djokovic para algo tan importante y estando sano , por no estar vacunado, al tiempo entren en Europa cientos de miles de africanos de países donde nadie se ha vacunado , no se han confinado , ni mascarilla ni todas las medidas liberticidas que se han impuesto en Europa durante dos años ? 

Que todo es un teatro para el llamado gran reseteo que no es más que la destrucción de Europa para que los recursos que consume pasen a China y África, no me cabe duda . Lo único que dudo es si son cómplices o tontos los que están en los puestos de mando. 











Escenas de pánico en China ante nuevos rebrotes de Covid: captan una huida masiva para no ser encerrados en una feria


El rebrote de casos de Covid-19 en China ha hecho que las autoridades vuelvan a imponer fuertes restricciones en algunas regiones. Este viernes se anunció...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## ccartech (12 Mar 2022)

En el frente #Mariupol #DPR en coordinación con el ejército #Russian lograron controlar nuevas áreas dentro del distrito de Livoberezhnyi, controlando así el 45% del distrito mencionado y el 13% de la ciudad. Las batallas urbanas continúan en el resto de los distritos con alta intensidad. #UkraineRussiaWar


----------



## bk001 (12 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Rusia autoriza a sus ciudadanos y empresas a usar gratis las patentes de países "hostiles"
> 
> 
> El gobierno de Putin ha emitido un decreto por el que permite a sus nacionales utilizar patentes de titulares procedentes de países "no amigos" sin compensarles por ello
> ...



Todo lo que digo a continuación es con "animus iocandi" y como tal debe ser considerado :


Muy inteligente contramedida

La del baneo directo de 200 productos:, se seguirán exportando igual, pero pasando por Turquía u otro similar. Le mete un intermediario a Uropa= inflación y menos competitividad internacional . 


Harman se preguntaba si se reservaba Putin las contramedida para más adelante. Yo creo que esta aplicando la táctica del arte de la guerra: "cuando veas que tu enemigo se equivoca, no lo interrumpas"

Se resume en esta frase que circula por el WhatsApp : ¿Pero Europa está sancionando a Putin o a mi?


----------



## John Nash (12 Mar 2022)

itaka dijo:


> me asombra la cantidad de fanboys de la invasión rusa a ucrania. Puedo entender que rusia ocupara crimea y defienda el donbass pero invadir todo un país es una canallada, la cantidad de muertos inocentes no tiene justificación.
> 
> Por mucho que digan que los misiles otan estarian cerca de moscu no lo justifica. La velocidad de los misiles cada vez es mayor y por lo tanto el tiempo de respuesta a misma distancia es menor. En consecuencia, si ese es el motivo de invadir un país vecino los tanques rusos en unos años deberian invadir portugal para estar seguro moscu.
> 
> malditos los que aplauden las guerras.


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

[
Zelensky, Timoshenko .... los cabecillas del Maidan van a acabar como Saddam ... Ya lo dijo Vlad hace meses: vamos a hacer exactamente lo mismo que hacen los yankis. Y lo está haciendo.


----------



## Murmurator (12 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



[/QUOTE]

Hay que reconocer que a nivel propaganda el Zelensky y los suyos se lo están currando a nivel Dios. 
Lo de París bombardeado es sencillamente genial. 
Hay gente que sabe hacer propaganda, y otros no. Y estos saben.


----------



## BHAN83 (12 Mar 2022)

Me suda los cojones Ucrania y los Ucranianos


Ojala no hubiera guerra y los ucranianos estuvieran bien y blablablabla. Pero dar por el culo en los massmierda todo el dia con el tema no sirve para evitar la guerra ni para nada bueno, mas bien para alargarla justificando el envio de armas de Europa a Kiev y el odio a Rusia para poner mas...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Mar 2022)

BATALLON AZOV 



LAS PUTI FALSI NAZIS DE LOS ZIONISTAS INTERNACIONALES

PAGADOS CON TU DINERO Y ENTRENADOS POR LA OTAN 






















The Red Elephants on Gab: 'Ukraine: U.S. Funded Neo-Nazi Group Crucifies Man…'


The Red Elephants on Gab: 'Ukraine: U.S. Funded Neo-Nazi Group Crucifies Man, Burns Christian Icons — Photographed With U.S. Military https://www.dailyveracity.com/2022/03/12/ukraine-u-s-funded-neo-nazi-group-crucifies-man-burns-christian-icons-photographed-with-u-s-military/'




gab.com







​


----------



## bk001 (12 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Cuándo llegan los cazas polacos al final?



Hoy no,

Mañaaaaaaaaaana


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


>



Por qué pone memes en inglés?
Es ud tonto?


----------



## John Nash (12 Mar 2022)

Hay que reconocer que a nivel propaganda el Zelensky y los suyos se lo están currando a nivel Dios.
Lo de París bombardeado es sencillamente genial.
Hay gente que sabe hacer propaganda, y otros no. Y estos saben.
[/QUOTE]
Los suyos son la OTAN y Hollywood. Expertos en propaganda ficción desde hace un siglo.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> [
> 
> 
> Zelensky, Timoshenko .... los cabecillas del Maidan van a acabar como Saddam ... Ya lo dijo Vlad hace meses: vamos a hacer exactamente lo mismo que hacen los yankis. Y lo está haciendo.



Jojojo creerte que eres los Yankees...

Maaadre.


----------



## John Nash (12 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Por qué pone memes en inglés?
> Es ud tonto?



No lo entiende? Se lo traduzco? O lo pongo en ruso? A lo mejor es que pertenece Ud a esa casta ociosa ancestral que ha heredado sin estudiar porque no lo necesitaba.


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jojojo creerte que eres los Yankees...
> 
> Maaadre.



Están haciendo lo mismo, no? Este me molesta, me lo cargo ....


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Mar 2022)

itaka dijo:


> me asombra la cantidad de fanboys de la invasión rusa a ucrania. Puedo entender que rusia ocupara crimea y defienda el donbass pero invadir todo un país es una canallada, la cantidad de muertos inocentes no tiene justificación.
> 
> Por mucho que digan que los misiles otan estarian cerca de moscu no lo justifica. La velocidad de los misiles cada vez es mayor y por lo tanto el tiempo de respuesta a misma distancia es menor. En consecuencia, si ese es el motivo de invadir un país vecino los tanques rusos en unos años deberian invadir portugal para estar seguro moscu.
> 
> malditos los que aplauden las guerras.



Es la batalla contra el comunismo de toda la vida, con la diferencia que el comunismo ahora cambió de bando. 

No es casualidad que los socialistas, comunistas , etarras , medios de comunicación ... todos ellos feministas que es el nuevo eufemismo para llamarle al marxismo cultural, estén en el bando contrario . 

Rusia se está defendiendo de un tipo de sociedad que ya les destruyó durante décadas y que ahora asola occidente. 

Sólo hay que ver quienes son los propagandísticas y creadores de opinión en la sexta y resto de la basura mediática para entender quienes son los buenos y quienes son los malos.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

¡La etnia ucraniana es un peligro para toda Europa!


----------



## x25 (12 Mar 2022)

Ucrania está en sus horas más bajas ante la barbarie del gran monstruo. 

Creo que todo esto nos alcanzará, también a los que se alegran de los avances rusos. Pobres de nosotros si el enemigo lo tenemos dentro.


----------



## kenny220 (12 Mar 2022)

Hay que reconocer que a nivel propaganda el Zelensky y los suyos se lo están currando a nivel Dios.
Lo de París bombardeado es sencillamente genial.
Hay gente que sabe hacer propaganda, y otros no. Y estos saben.
[/QUOTE]
Bueno los rusos, son de, bueno, pues que más da, si hay que bombardear se hace. 

El problema será si no pueden hacerlo, y el rey esta desnudo. 

Nos imaginamos los habitantes de esas regiones que tienen los pozos de petróleo y el gas, si piensan, coño, esto sale de aquí, vy se lo gastan los de Moscú, etc, etc


----------



## alnitak (12 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 979996




kiev esta rodeado en breve
rusia esta acelerando

paece que ucrania se hunde


----------



## Kluster (12 Mar 2022)

Murmurator dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que a nivel propaganda el Zelensky y los suyos se lo están currando a nivel Dios.
> Lo de París bombardeado es sencillamente genial.
> Hay gente que sabe hacer propaganda, y otros no. Y estos saben.



Zelensky ahí no pinta nada. Eso es propaganda USA/OTAN.


----------



## Trajanillo (12 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Arrasar Kiev, gran opción de cara al Mundo.
> 
> Vamos, Putin, de esta vas al estrellato ya del todo.



Pero si va a dar igual lo que haga, va a ser el puto diablo igual, se han pasado tanto desde occidente denigrando lo ruso que ya fa igual lo que les digan


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

No tiene nada que ver con éso. Yo es lo que percibo en Vlad. Hace unos meses dijo que iban a hacer exactamente lo mismo que los yankis y lo están cumpliendo: guerra y excusas de cualquier pelaje. Eliminar a los responsables del Maidan es lo que harían los yankis, asi que es muy probable que lo hagan también los rusos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Mar 2022)

BATALLON AZOV



 sin JUDO ZION NAZIS que van

















The Red Elephants on Gab: 'Ukraine: U.S. Funded Neo-Nazi Group Crucifies Man…'


The Red Elephants on Gab: 'Ukraine: U.S. Funded Neo-Nazi Group Crucifies Man, Burns Christian Icons — Photographed With U.S. Military https://www.dailyveracity.com/2022/03/12/ukraine-u-s-funded-neo-nazi-group-crucifies-man-burns-christian-icons-photographed-with-u-s-military/'




gab.com







​


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> ¡La etnia ucraniana es un peligro para toda Europa!



Los rusos sólo quieren pagarles las pensiones !


----------



## alnitak (12 Mar 2022)

itaka dijo:


> me asombra la cantidad de fanboys de la invasión rusa a ucrania. Puedo entender que rusia ocupara crimea y defienda el donbass pero invadir todo un país es una canallada, la cantidad de muertos inocentes no tiene justificación.
> 
> Por mucho que digan que los misiles otan estarian cerca de moscu no lo justifica. La velocidad de los misiles cada vez es mayor y por lo tanto el tiempo de respuesta a misma distancia es menor. En consecuencia, si ese es el motivo de invadir un país vecino los tanques rusos en unos años deberian invadir portugal para estar seguro moscu.
> 
> malditos los que aplauden las guerras.




y matar cientos de miles dempersonas con una mierds transgenica ?

y desarrolllar patogenos en laboratorios ilegales ?

y bombas nuclareares??

ojala los rusos maten a todos esos hijos del.Nwo


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Kluster (12 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pero si va a dar igual lo que haga, va a ser el puto diablo igual, se han pasado tanto desde occidente denigrando lo ruso que ya fa igual lo que les digan



Exacto. Si por matar a un gato te van a llamar matagatos, te da lo mismo matar uno que matar 1000.


----------



## John Nash (12 Mar 2022)

Última hora de la guerra en Ucrania, en directo | Putin acepta “en principio” que la ONU y la Cruz Roja intervengan para evacuar a civiles de Mariupol


Guterres propone a Lavrov crear un grupo de contacto con Moscú y Kiev para establecer corredores humanitarios en Ucrania | Rusia corta el gas a Polonia y Bulgaria tras negarse a pagar por el gas en rublos




elpais.com





*Las fuerzas rusas se encuentran a unos 25 kilómetros del centro de Kiev, según la inteligencia británica.*


----------



## John Nash (12 Mar 2022)

_EL PAÍS ofrece de forma gratuita la última hora del conflicto en Ucrania como servicio público. __Si quieres apoyar nuestro periodismo, suscríbete._


----------



## pemebe (12 Mar 2022)

Pensé que era una exageración. Pero no. Pongo los links.

27/2 Las tropas de Bielorrusia se preparan para unirse a Rusia e invadir Ucrania

28/2 Bielorrusia manda tropas a Ucrania y se implica directamente en la invasión

1/3 Ucrania afirma que las tropas de Bielorrusia cruzaron la frontera

3/3 Ucrania: brigadas bielorrusas recibieron orden de cruzar frontera para atacar. 

en el MUNDO.ES HABLA DE 38 BRIGADAS (MÁS DE 100.000 HOMBRES)

5/3 Ucrania: Rusia prepara provocación para implicar tropas bielorrusas en guerra | Texto | 18010669715

HOY 12 de marzo:









Ucrania cree que sigue existiendo la amenaza de ser invadida por Bielorrusia


Leópolis (Ucrania), 12 mar (EFE).- Ucrania no tiene constancia de que las tropas bielorrusas estén cruzando hacia Ucrania, pero la amenaza de tal invasión sigue siendo bastante alta, según Fedir Venislavsky, miembro del Comité Parlamentario de Seguridad Nacional, Defensa e Inteligencia...




es.noticias.yahoo.com





*Ucrania no tiene constancia de que las tropas bielorrusas estén cruzando hacia Ucrania *

Es verdad, algún dia acertaran


----------



## John Nash (12 Mar 2022)

La UE duplica el fondo para enviar armas a Ucrania


Los países europeos elevarán a 1.000 millones de euros la cantidad destinada a recursos militares para Kiev y preparan un nuevo paquete de sanciones




elpais.com


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (12 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Rusos a la barbacoa


----------



## Rafl Eg (12 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Traducido del ruso:
> 
> El Ministerio de Defensa ruso mostró la toma de control de uno de los aeródromos en el territorio de Ucrania y el aterrizaje de tropas tácticas de unidades aerotransportadas. Los paracaidistas aterrizaron desde helicópteros, organizaron una defensa integral alrededor del aeródromo y aseguraron la recepción de las principales fuerzas de aterrizaje (Gostemel 24/02/2022).
> https://vk.com/video-123538639_456277175?list=6e03c777b4bc6dfa33



Esos vídeos son muy buenos


----------



## Charidemo (12 Mar 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> *#** by chance helped #Russia by talking publicly about the #MiG29. He's responsible for FAILURE of #Poland send #MiG29|s to #Ukraine. Original plan was actually a SECRET by US & EU/NATO. MiG-29 would have their markings altered still inside Poland & send discretely to UA.*



Estamos gobernados por gilipollas. Hacer las cosas cara a la galería por la opinión pública. PowerPoint al grado superlativo.


----------



## Mabuse (12 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El análisis de los materiales obtenidos confirma el traslado de más de 140 contenedores con ectoparásitos de murciélagos desde un biolaboratorio en Kharkov al extranjero. No sabemos nada sobre el destino de esos peligrosos biomateriales y las consecuencias que pueden tener una vez que se “disipen” (posiblemente en Europa) en ausencia de cualquier control internacional. En cualquier caso, los riesgos de que puedan ser robados con fines terroristas o vendidos en el mercado negro son elevados.



Esto resulta preocupante cara al verano. Los murciélagos europeos hibernan dentro de los muros de casas y establos, prefieren cuevas y lugares abandonados, pero en Europa no hay demasiado sitio. Al llegar la primavera despiertan y salen todas las noches a cazar insectos, sus pulgas, heces y orina pueden entrar en contacto con el ganado, la fruta y las mascotas. Ya en modo conspiranoico poría explicar los rebrotes veraniegos.


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (12 Mar 2022)

*Putin se queda solo: la búsqueda de vuelos y otras formas de salir del país se disparan en Rusia*

*Nunca en la historia de Rusia, desde que Google comenzó a medir tendencias, se había producido tantas búsquedas de vuelos, trenes y otros métodos para huir del país*









Putin se queda solo: la búsqueda de vuelos y otras formas de salir del país se disparan en Rusia


Nunca en la historia de Rusia, desde que Google comenzó a medir tendencias, se había producido tantas búsquedas de vuelos, trenes y otros métodos para huir del país




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> No lo entiende? Se lo traduzco? O lo pongo en ruso? A lo mejor es que pertenece Ud a esa casta ociosa ancestral que ha heredado sin estudiar porque no lo necesitaba.



No sé, tanto despotricar de los anglos y felar lo ruso, parece incoherente con tanto inglés por ud empleado ...


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

La situación en la dirección Donetsk-Lugansk a las 6:00 del 12 de marzo de 2022


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Están haciendo lo mismo, no? Este me molesta, me lo cargo ....



Craso error, creerte que eres ellos y que tienes su mismo poder y respaldo.


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Mar 2022)

ATENCIÓN: Rusia acaba de perder la guerra de la "información" en España, todas las CHAROS españolas en masa correrán a salvar gatitos ucranianos.



_Después de un devastador ataque ruso en la ciudad de Markhalivka en la región de Kiev, un hombre perdió a su esposa, hija, dos yernos y suegra. Solo el gato sobrevivió. _


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

A efectos de moral es importante: los ruskis informan que ya es posible ir por carretera desde Crimea a Donetsk


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pero si va a dar igual lo que haga, va a ser el puto diablo igual, se han pasado tanto desde occidente denigrando lo ruso que ya fa igual lo que les digan



Jajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja

Madre mía, Kiev va a resistir.

Ergo tendrá que ser asediada y arrasada

El odio ucraniano y el mundial van a ser la tumba putiniana si pretenden ir eliminando resistencia casa por casa.

Amén de la carnicería rusa, obviamente.
La ucraniana se da por descontada.


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Mar 2022)

itaka dijo:


> me asombra la cantidad de fanboys de la invasión rusa a ucrania. Puedo entender que rusia ocupara crimea y defienda el donbass pero invadir todo un país es una canallada, la cantidad de muertos inocentes no tiene justificación.
> 
> Por mucho que digan que los misiles otan estarian cerca de moscu no lo justifica. La velocidad de los misiles cada vez es mayor y por lo tanto el tiempo de respuesta a misma distancia es menor. En consecuencia, si ese es el motivo de invadir un país vecino los tanques rusos en unos años deberian invadir portugal para estar seguro moscu.
> 
> malditos los que aplauden las guerras.



Anda, saca el piano que no te la lames. No era por por misiles, fué por los mosquitos y pájaros. Al final las armas de destrucción masiva de Iraq estaban en Ucrania, y esta vez no eran unos tubitos de Colin Powell, los han pllao.


----------



## Mabuse (12 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Zelensky prefiere esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es común encadenar a los mercenarios a las posiciones para usarlos de escudo. Esperemos que no fuera un civil, que también se hace.


----------



## Arraki (12 Mar 2022)

itaka dijo:


> me asombra la cantidad de fanboys de la invasión rusa a ucrania. Puedo entender que rusia ocupara crimea y defienda el donbass pero invadir todo un país es una canallada, la cantidad de muertos inocentes no tiene justificación.
> 
> Por mucho que digan que los misiles otan estarian cerca de moscu no lo justifica. La velocidad de los misiles cada vez es mayor y por lo tanto el tiempo de respuesta a misma distancia es menor. En consecuencia, si ese es el motivo de invadir un país vecino los tanques rusos en unos años deberian invadir portugal para estar seguro moscu.
> 
> malditos los que aplauden las guerras.



Nadie aplaude la guerra y creo hablar por la mayoría al afirmar que estamos contra esta y cualquier otra guerra.

Otra cosa es que veamos varias cuestiones desde prismas diferentes. Yo considero a Zlensky un traidor y un mierda a la vez que cobarde por no rendirse y obligar a los hombres de 18 a 65 años a luchar frente a un ejército como el ruso. El haber nacido en una determinada región no te da derecho ni obligación a poner tu vida al servicio de lo que algunas personas entienden por patria.

Mi postura es la de que vista la situación prefiero que los rusos avancen y ganen cuanto antes para evitar mayores sufrimientos. Y si, aunque no creo que la guerra sea justa, puedo entender el sentimiento ruso por lo vivido estos años en el Donbass. Entiendo la desnazificación porque por encima de un eslogan, los que hemos seguido esta guerra desde el 2014 sabemos que Ucrania tiene un gran problema con los nazis. 

EL problema no es del pueblo que al final es el que está pagando esto, sino de Zelensky que ha permitido y financiado a toda esta basura nazi y sus atrocidades. 

También entiendo que Ucrania estaba apunto de realizar una gran ofensiva en el Donbass y que por ello se decidió realizar la invasión

Y por ultimo, como ya he dicho en multitud de ocasiones, el mayor problema que tenemos sobre la mesa es que las propias sanciones obligan a Rusia a ser más belicoso para luego tener algo con lo que negociar. Es decir, Occidente en su gran hipocresía se ha puesto como loca a sancionar, algo que los rusos ya lo tenían previsto, pues hicieron lo mismo en el 2014. Y la lógica rusa establece que si me van a sancionar con 100 por coger 50, pues cojo 200 y luego ya negociare para quedarme con 50.

Las sanciones no solo nos afectan a la economía europea, sino que creo firmemente que han sido las responsables de la invasión ucraniana y que Rusia no se conformara con realizar una ofensiva en el Donbass


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 Mar 2022)

Liberan vídeo de toma de aeropuerto….


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Severodonetsk fue bombardeada esta mañana. Además de la propia ciudad, Lisichansk, Borovskoye y Rubizhne, que están bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, también fueron atacadas


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



Muñecos. Hollywood. Spielberg. Judíos. NWO. Gñe gñe.


----------



## Dylan Leary (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (12 Mar 2022)

USA sigue saqueando, es su caracter:


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (12 Mar 2022)

Lo que están acelerando es la destrucción de la Unión. Y yo me alegro.


----------



## Magick (12 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Flipa...
> 
> El hermano de Jackie Chan trabaja como corresponsal y transmite desde el frente ruso
> 
> ...



Hace unos años conocí a su hermano.
Es buena gente


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 Mar 2022)

curiosa bandera pirata española


----------



## Dylan Leary (12 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Liberan vídeo de toma de aeropuerto….



Por lo visto todos muertos


----------



## ccartech (12 Mar 2022)

No pude ver fuente oficial aun.
ÚLTIMA HORA: El vicecanciller de Rusia dice que su país había informado a Washington que los convoyes de suministro de armas a Ucrania son "objetivos legítimos" para el ejército ruso


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Por lo visto todos muertos



Simplemente fake…


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Sesión informativa de Igor Konashenkov, representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa a las 10:00 horas del 12 de marzo de 2022

▪ Las unidades del NM de la República Popular de Donetsk, con el apoyo de fuego de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas, tomaron el control de los asentamientos de VALERYANOVKA, ZELENY GAI y bloquearon NOVOANDREEVKA desde el sur y el este. El avance en profundidad fue de 9 kilómetros.

▪ El grupo de tropas de la República Popular de Luhansk tomó el control de los asentamientos de SOROVTSEVKA, SCHEDRISCHEVO, ZHYTLOVKA y bloqueó RUBEZHNOE. El avance fue de 6 kilómetros.

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, continuando la ofensiva en un frente amplio, llegaron a los asentamientos de NOVODONETSKOE, NOVOMAYORSKOE y PAVLOVKA. El avance en un solo día ascendió a 21 kilómetros.

▪ Armas de alta precisión y largo alcance golpean la infraestructura militar de Ucrania. El aeródromo de VASYLKOV y el principal centro de inteligencia electrónica de BROVARY quedaron fuera de servicio.

▪ Durante el día, la aviación y la defensa aérea de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia derribaron cinco vehículos aéreos no tripulados en el aire, incluidos dos: "Bayraktar TB-2" y un misil táctico "Tochka-U".

La aviación operacional-táctica y del ejército de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia atacó 145 objetivos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Incluyendo: ocho centros de comando y control y centros de comunicación, tres sistemas de misiles antiaéreos Buk-M1, cinco depósitos de municiones y combustible, así como 78 grupos de equipos militares.

▪ En total desde el coy de la operación: 3.491 instalaciones de infraestructura militar de Ucrania fueron inhabilitadas. Destruidos: 123 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 1127 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 115 sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple, 423 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros, 934 unidades de vehículos militares especiales.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

Tus antepasados deben estar revolviéndose en sus tumbas viendo como jaleas el asesinato de inocentes. Es el momento de que asumas lo que eres.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (12 Mar 2022)

¿Hoy a cuánto están los rusos de KIEV? Siguen asaltando el zoo como el PRIMER día? O están a 5/10/15/20/25/30/INSERTE NÚMERO kilómetros?


----------



## ccartech (12 Mar 2022)

En el eje de #Kiev , las fuerzas #rusas avanzaron a lo largo de la autopista E40 para llegar a los suburbios occidentales de la capital desde este eje. Mientras tanto, el frente oriental está presenciando grandes enfrentamientos entre las tropas #rusas y #ucranianas para controlar la carretera entre #Kyev y #Chernihiv después de


----------



## paconan (12 Mar 2022)

Sin confirmar
Vamos de cabeza a la tercera

#Rusia está considerando la posibilidad de atacar los convoyes que entregan armas desde los países de la OTAN a #Ucrania , dijo el subjefe del MFA, Ryabkov, a pesar de que el SecGen Stoltenberg de la OTAN advirtió que si Rusia ataca los canales de ayuda de la OTAN, atacará a toda la Alianza.


----------



## Arraki (12 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Por lo visto todos muertos



SI lo dicen en Reddit será verdad


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania continúan transfiriendo equipos a Severnaya Saltovka en las afueras del noreste de Kharkov.

En los últimos días, las reservas se han agotado significativamente; esto se evidencia en los intentos de sacar el equipo dañado y llevarlo a las bases de reparación. Pero hoy apareció algo nuevo.

Este es el tanque T-64BM "Bulat", que se encuentra en las calles de Jarkov, cerca del centro comercial y de entretenimiento French Boulevard.

Un tanque bastante raro: apenas hay 100 de ellos en toda Ucrania.


----------



## otroyomismo (12 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> curiosa bandera pirata española



la calavera es la de la Totenkopf


----------



## delhierro (12 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


>



Eso es la parte impulsora, la cabeza se desprende. Creo que es *Tochka U* , es antiguo es posible que sea ucraniano. Se los tiran mucho a los de las republicas. A veces no funcionan, otros los derriban, pero desde luego alguno hace daño.


----------



## Dylan Leary (12 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Simplemente fake…


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación de Rusia informó sobre ataques con armas de alta precisión contra dos instalaciones militares en Ucrania
Estamos hablando del aeródromo militar de Vasilkov y del principal centro de inteligencia de ingeniería de radio y radio de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Brovary




__





Cargando…






tass.ru


----------



## delhierro (12 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


>



El bulo del segundo dia. A ver , que los rusos no se movieron de la base, y la base sigue estando en posesion rusa. Otra cosa es que la bombardearan, por lo que por otra parte implica que ellos se cargaron el super antonov.


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


>



Eso es de hace dos semanas....


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


>



Esos no son las fuerzas paracaidistas…como se puede ver a simple vista…


----------



## Dylan Leary (12 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Eso es de hace dos semanas....



De cuando crees que es el vídeo de los paracaidistas


----------



## Guanotopía (12 Mar 2022)

itaka dijo:


> me asombra la cantidad de fanboys de la invasión rusa a ucrania. Puedo entender que rusia ocupara crimea y defienda el donbass pero invadir todo un país es una canallada, la cantidad de muertos inocentes no tiene justificación.
> 
> Por mucho que digan que los misiles otan estarian cerca de moscu no lo justifica. La velocidad de los misiles cada vez es mayor y por lo tanto el tiempo de respuesta a misma distancia es menor. En consecuencia, si ese es el motivo de invadir un país vecino los tanques rusos en unos años deberian invadir portugal para estar seguro moscu.
> 
> malditos los que aplauden las guerras.



A mí lo que me asombra es que la mayoría de a los que llamáis follaputines que están a favor de la guerra, no tienen ninguna simpatía por Putin y quieren que la guerra acabe lo antes posible, sin embargo los follaotan aplauden a los que han estado calentando aquello durante años y mirando para otro lado con lo ocurrido en el donbass, mientras quieren que se envíen armas para armar civiles y la guerra se alargue en el tiempo, guerra que es evidente que no pueden ganar.

Y dices que malditos los que aplauden las guerras


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Dnepropetrovsk ha sido bombardeada en su sector industrial y en un depósito de combustible.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Sin confirmar
> Vamos de cabeza a la tercera
> 
> #Rusia está considerando la posibilidad de atacar los convoyes que entregan armas desde los países de la OTAN a #Ucrania , dijo el subjefe del MFA, Ryabkov, a pesar de que el SecGen Stoltenberg de la OTAN advirtió que si Rusia ataca los canales de ayuda de la OTAN, atacará a toda la Alianza.



Y es que el tráfico de golosinas hacia Ucrania es frenético.

Podrían poner otra casilla en el IRPF, armas para Ucrania, yo le metía una buena inyección.


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> De cuando crees que es el vídeo de los paracaidistas



Que vídeo?


----------



## Giles Amaury (12 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> *Las fuerzas rusas se encuentran a unos 25 kilómetros del centro de Kiev, según la inteligencia británica.*



Teniendo en cuenta que del centro de Kiev a las afueras hay unos 12 kilómetros, esto de que las "Las fuerzas rusas se encuentran a unos 25 kilómetros del centro de Kiev" quiere decir que en realidad todavía no se han acercado ni a las afueras de Kiev.




Los rusos están a 25 kilómetros de Kiev desde el primer día de la invasión. Es como los que nos cuenta las ejpertas putinas geoestrategas del foro sobre los embolsamientos de tropas ucranianas en Donbas: los ucranianos han sido embolsados prácticamente desde el primer días de la invasión. Yo ya he perdido la cuenta de cuántas veces los ucranianos se han quedado sin salida en Donbas porque los han rodeado los rusos.

*Russian troops 25 kilometres from the centre of Kiev*

Thus, after weeks of unsuccessful diplomatic efforts, Russia's massive assault has reached Ukrainian territory by land, sea and air. In less than 24 hours, Russian forces have reached the heart of the country, entering the Kiev region and* coming within 25 kilometres of the capital*.

Russian troops 25 kilometres from the centre of Kiev


----------



## Impresionante (12 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Tus antepasados deben estar revolviéndose en sus tumbas viendo como jaleas el asesinato de inocentes. Es el momento de que asumas lo que eres.


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Otro mapa, este del día 11. Cómo siempre hay que tener en cuenta que pueden no ser muy precisos y varían mucho respecto a la fuente. Lo que si aprecio en todos es que el ataque tiene forma clásica de media luna.


----------



## Rompetangas (12 Mar 2022)

@Eremita See you later, mamon


----------



## Impresionante (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## paconan (12 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Y es que el tráfico de golosinas hacia Ucrania es frenético.
> 
> Podrían poner otra casilla en el IRPF, armas para Ucrania, yo le metía una buena inyección.



Estas golosinas a algunos no les gustan

Ucrania ha solicitado sistemas de misiles antiaéreos S-300 de países occidentales. Hay negociaciones sobre la posibilidad de sus entregas.


----------



## Dylan Leary (12 Mar 2022)

Carretera cerca de Brovary


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Craso error, creerte que eres ellos* y que tienes su mismo poder y respaldo.*



El mismo poder no, más. Por lo menos en Ucrania. Ya ves que nadie mete las narices. 

El respaldo es lo de menos cuando tienes un garrote que te cagas y el grifo de la gasolina. A ver como se reacciona en Europa dentro de 4 meses cuando la gasofa escasee y esté por las nubes. Por no hablar de que nadie, fuera de Occidente, parece molesto con los rusos. Ahí andan los yankis amenazando a medio mundo sin ningún resultado tangible.


----------



## kenny220 (12 Mar 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> la calavera es la de la Totenkopf


----------



## Eneko Aritza (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja
> 
> *Madre mía, Kiev va a resistir.*
> 
> ...



Kiev ya estaría tomada si hubiera sido tratada como Bagdad o Faluya.


----------



## Tails (12 Mar 2022)

Vladimir Putin, contra la eterna mili en Rusia


Hubo un tiempo en el que el servicio militar suponía para los rusos una especie de muerte en vida. El reclutamiento de jóvenes rusos para el servicio militar permanente comenzó en




www.elmundo.es





Este es el cambio que habrá en rusia a partir de esta guerra

Hubo un tiempo en el que *el servicio militar suponía para los rusos una especie de muerte en vida.*

El reclutamiento de jóvenes rusos para el servicio militar permanente comenzó en 1699, durante el mandato de Pedro el Grande. El soldado pasaba tantos años fuera y la esperanza de vida del campesinado era tan baja que en aquel umbral del infortunado hogar la despedida era para siempre. El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, anunció recientemente que *ha llegado el momento de plantear el fin de la 'mili' en Rusia, aunque "se necesitará tiempo".*

En Noruega, Grecia, Austria, Suecia, Finlandia, Dinamarca, Estonia, Lituania y Chipre sigue vigente el servicio militar. Pero en Rusia es muy impopular por considerarse corrupto e ineficaz. Y también humillante y peligroso por las* brutales novatadas enmarcadas dentro de la 'dedovshchina' o "ley de los abuelos"* en la que los veteranos humillan a los que no llevan tanto tiempo: sodomía con botellas, acoso psicológico o directamente agresiones son algunas de las prácticas, que en ocasiones dejan secuelas al soldado a su regreso a casa.

Para jóvenes y padres la mili es más que un dolor de cabeza. *"Desde que llevas al bebé dentro de ti empiezas a pensar cómo esquivar el servicio militar",* explica Anna, madre soltera en Moscú. El otoño pasado, Stepan Tsymbal, un joven flaco y moreno criado en Korenovsk, en la región de Krasnodar, fue llamado al ejército. Fue enviado al Regimiento 252 de Boguchar, región de Voronezh, donde trabajó como cocinero en el comedor de tropa. El 10 de febrero fue hallado muerto. A su familia le dijeron que "se le paró el corazón", pero el parte oficial apunta que había lesiones en su cuerpo: *le dieron una paliza hasta matarlo.* A la familia se le dejó ver el cadáver sólo un momento y apreciaron la boca y los ojos destrozados. Las manos, moradas, revelaban que fue maniatado.

Durante el zarismo cada municipio seleccionaba a algunos hombres de entre 20 y 35 años que pasarían el resto de sus vidas en el ejército, aunque después se redujo la mili a 'sólo' 25 años. Si contabas con *más de metro y medio de altura, buenos dientes y varios hermanos* (para que tu marcha no perturbase del todo la economía familiar) entonces tenías todas las papeletas para acabar en el frente. Podías librarte si encontrabas lo que se llamaba un 'cazador', alguien que iba en tu lugar y que recibiría parte de los 500 rublos de plata que debías abonar. Estas tramas para librarse siguen existiendo hoy. Por ejemplo: falsificar un examen psiquiátrico tras pagar más de 2.000 euros. El 'escaqueo' se ha convertido en una industria floreciente alimentada por algunas cifras feas que supuran por los muros de los cuarteles. *La prensa rusa cifra en medio millar los muertos cada año en el servicio militar, la mitad en suicidios, en algunos casos por novatadas.* Pero el que no se presenta a filas no tendrá pasaporte para viajar fuera del país.


¿Acabar de una vez con la mili? Putin lleva apuntando en esa dirección desde los primeros años de su mandato, en 2002. Pero el Gobierno sigue llamando a la puerta de los jóvenes rusos a pesar de lo imperfecto del sistema de reclutamiento. *La baja tasa de natalidad de los noventa afectó a la capacidad de Rusia para alcanzar las cuotas de captación de soldados.* También el miedo a los abusos de la 'dedovshchina': se esperaba acabar con ello con la reducción a un año del periodo de instrucción, de manera que habría menos 'veteranos' de verdad. Pero los oficiales se han sumado a la opresión.

*El 70% de los varones rusos se sienten desmotivados ante la idea de servir a su país en el ejército,* precisamente por el riesgo de sentirse acosados. Según un estudio de 2015, de los 150.000 que deberían unirse al servicio cada otoño, 75.000 logran esquivarlo, aunque no todos de manera definitiva. No siempre es necesario engañar, se puede empezar un máster en el último momento.

Los veteranos del lugar recuerdan que en la URSS el servicio militar obligatorio duraba entre dos y tres años y era una obligación para todos los hombres. El programa presidencial para las elecciones de 2012 de Mijail Projorov, el candidato liberal que quedó cuarto en las elecciones que devolvieron a Putin al Kremlin, se incluía el fin del servicio militar. Pero el país eligió continuidad y, de hecho, *el Gobierno ha puesto en marcha una iniciativa consistente en restaurar la antigua organización juvenil soviética 'Yunarmia' (ejército joven)* para ofrecer una preparación militar básica a chicos y chicas entre 10 y 18 años.

Al asumir el cargo, el actual ministro de Defensa, Serguei Shoigu, revolucionó el ejército de tobillos para abajo: anunció los soldados vestirían calcetines en lugar de 'portianki', un paño rectangular que, convenientemente acoplado al pie (como si fuese un vendaje) y en ocasiones acompañado de paja, protege del frío y rozaduras: una prenda que los cadetes ingleses o norteamericanos dejaron de vestir tras la Primera Guerra Mundial. De tobillos para arriba, *miles de jóvenes rusos esperan un cambio que no los arrastre obligatoriamente a los barracones.*


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

NM DPR tomó el control de las afueras del este de Mariupol. - Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania


----------



## NS 4 (12 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ATENCIÓN: Rusia acaba de perder la guerra de la "información" en España, todas las CHAROS españolas en masa correrán a salvar gatitos ucranianos.
> 
> 
> 
> _Después de un devastador ataque ruso en la ciudad de Markhalivka en la región de Kiev, un hombre perdió a su esposa, hija, dos yernos y suegra. Solo el gato sobrevivió. _



La suegra no sobrevivio...


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Estas golosinas a algunos no les gustan
> 
> Ucrania ha solicitado sistemas de misiles antiaéreos S-300 de países occidentales. Hay negociaciones sobre la posibilidad de sus entregas.



Se está intentando, pero eso no es colar unos manpads...


----------



## Dylan Leary (12 Mar 2022)

*The leaders of France and Germany have started another round of phone talks with Russian president Vladimir Putin.*

The French presidency said French president Emmanuel Macron and German chancellor Olaf Scholz have started a call with Putin over the war in Ukraine.

Macron had said at a European Union summit on Friday that he and Scholz would hold a fresh call with Putin in the coming hours after a previous three-way exchange on Thursday.


----------



## paconan (12 Mar 2022)

La pregunta es cuanto tiempo tardará?

*Frank Gardner: Putin tiene prisa por tomar Kiev*

Vladimir Putin claramente tiene prisa por tomar Kiev, de eso no hay duda. Así lo afirmó Frank Gardner, corresponsal de seguridad de la BBC.

Según él, Rusia está entrando en una nueva fase del conflicto.

“Las tropas rusas han llevado artillería, sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple y drones a Kiev. Y para comprender cuál será la última batalla por la capital, basta recordar sus tácticas en Grozny y Alepo. Luchas callejeras feroces y, al final, destruidas hasta los cimientos de la ciudad. ¿Tal destino le esperará a Kiev? Difícil de decir.

Kiev fue la capital de la Rus de Kiev mucho antes de la fundación de Moscú, y es poco probable que a alguien le guste la destrucción de la ciudad.

Pero creo que Putin no se detendrá ante nada para poner a Ucrania bajo su control”, dijo el corresponsal de la BBC.









Фрэнк Гарднер: Путин торопится взять Киев


Владимир Путин явно торопится взять Киев, в этом нет никаких сомнений. Об этом заявил Фрэнк Гарднер, корреспондент Би-би-си по вопросам безопасности. По его словам, Россия переходит в новую фазу конфликта. «Российские войска стянули к Киеву артиллерию, реактивные системы залпового огня и...




minval.az


----------



## ccartech (12 Mar 2022)

Ucrania continúa transfiriendo equipos a Severnaya Saltovka en las afueras del noreste de Kharkov.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Kiev ya estaría tomada si hubiera sido tratada como Bagdad o Faluya.



Menuda gilipollez.

Kiev es la cuna de Rusia y de Ucrania.


Bagdad y Faluya, para un marine de Nebraska, eran simples reservorios de infraseres follacabras.

Os cubrís de gloria con la comparación.


----------



## NS 4 (12 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Nadie aplaude la guerra y creo hablar por la mayoría al afirmar que estamos contra esta y cualquier otra guerra.
> 
> Otra cosa es que veamos varias cuestiones desde prismas diferentes. Yo considero a Zlensky un traidor y un mierda a la vez que cobarde por no rendirse y obligar a los hombres de 18 a 65 años a luchar frente a un ejército como el ruso. El haber nacido en una determinada región no te da derecho ni obligación a poner tu vida al servicio de lo que algunas personas entienden por patria.
> 
> ...



Como que no es del pueblo????
Vieron la masacre 8 años en sus televisores...pero la mierda no les llegaba...

No les vi echarse a la calle como con el maidanazo...la sangre de sus hermanos de Donbass...no les molestaba...

COMO QUE EL PUEBLO NO ES CULPABLE???

NO SERAS TU UNO DE ESOS PROGRES QUE SE LLENAN LA BOCA CON LA PALABRA "DEMOCRATICO"???


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

El ejército ucraniano se está quedando sin drones

Según una fuente informada, Ucrania se ha quedado nuevamente sin Bayraktars. Casi todos los vehículos que estaban en el arsenal de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron derribados por el fuego de la defensa antiaérea rusa.

El otro día, la aviación de transporte militar turca realizó otra entrega de drones para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a través de un aeródromo polaco y desde allí los drones fueron llevados a Ucrania en automóvil. Al mismo tiempo ni un solo Bayraktar del segundo lote logró éxito alguno en batalla.

La escasez de drones en el ejército ucraniano se evidencia por el hecho de que los anticuados y obsoletos Tu-141 comenzaron a usarse activamente. Sin embargo, algo salió mal y un par cayeron en Crimea y en el territorio de Croacia.


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

y Vicepresicente:


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (12 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> No se ofenda por el comentario del forero @Scardanelli , camarada @Penitenciagite!!
> 
> Lo que dice es cierto...
> 
> ...



Y a todo esto qué dicen en *NWBOCS*?


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Mariupol, continúan los combates con el Batallón Nacional Azov y la 36ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## ccartech (12 Mar 2022)

Cada pocos días, Turquía envía algunos drones TB2 a Ucrania, aparecen varios videos de ataques y luego se vuelve a hacer el silencio hasta que llega el próximo envío... Los rusos deben reaccionar más rápido.


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

A la rica pastillita de yodo...

Los convoyes con armas para Ucrania pueden convertirse en objetivos legítimos para las Fuerzas Armadas rusas - Viceministro de Relaciones Exteriores de la Federación Rusa, Sergey Ryabkov


----------



## Guzmán de Berga (12 Mar 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> La suegra no sobrevivio...



Duro golpe lo de la hija.


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

*El jefe de la RPD no descartó que voluntarios, incluso del Medio Oriente, se unan a las fuerzas de la república en un futuro próximo*


----------



## ccartech (12 Mar 2022)

Francotiradores y saboteadores de Azov abandonan Mariupol disfrazados de refugiados A través del corredor a Novoazovsk desde Mariupol, bajo la apariencia de refugiados, los nazis de "Azov" comenzaron a irse. Ya se han llevado a varias personas.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (12 Mar 2022)

¿CHIIICAS, HABÉIS LEÍDO LO DE LA OPERACIÓN ESPECIAL EN UCRANIA?

-AYY OTRA VEZ CON TUS HISTORIAS "GEOPOLÍTICASSS" 




-MIRAD CHICAS QUE DICE ESTE QUE ESTÁN A 25 KILÓMETROS DE KIEV. 

-AYYYY YA VIENE CON SUS VÍDEOS CHORRAS 




-VENGA DEJA YA ESO Y ANÍMATE


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## ourensanoparavercing (12 Mar 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> A mí lo que me asombra es que la mayoría de a los que llamáis follaputines que están a favor de la guerra, no tienen ninguna simpatía por Putin y quieren que la guerra acabe lo antes posible, sin embargo los follaotan aplauden a los que han estado calentando aquello durante años y mirando para otro lado con lo ocurrido en el donbass, mientras quieren que se envíen armas para armar civiles y la guerra se alargue en el tiempo, guerra que es evidente que no pueden ganar.
> 
> Y dices que malditos los que aplauden las guerras



Son como el pirado que salió en el programa de Iker Jiménez, que decía que hay que matar, matar, matar, mas rusos para poder negociar mejor con Rusia.

Les importa un huevo cuantos Ucranianos mueran, lo importante para ellos es desgastar y sacar la mayor tajada posible sobre Rusia.
Manda huevos.


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Menuda gilipollez.
> 
> Kiev es la cuna de Rusia y de Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Pues no digais "Kiev resiste" cuando no está siendo ni atacada. Simplemente la están rodeando.


----------



## NS 4 (12 Mar 2022)

Guzmán de Berga dijo:


> Duro golpe lo de la hija.



Pero salvo el gato...


----------



## Funci-vago (12 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Sin confirmar
> Vamos de cabeza a la tercera
> 
> #Rusia está considerando la posibilidad de atacar los convoyes que entregan armas desde los países de la OTAN a #Ucrania , dijo el subjefe del MFA, Ryabkov, a pesar de que el SecGen Stoltenberg de la OTAN advirtió que si Rusia ataca los canales de ayuda de la OTAN, atacará a toda la Alianza.



Los rusos no van a hacer eso en territorio de la OTAN. Se producirá el traslado a manos ucranianas y una vez que las armas estén en Ucrania en manos de personal ucraniano harán el tiro al pato con lo que puedan.


----------



## ccartech (12 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Cada pocos días, Turquía envía algunos drones TB2 a Ucrania, aparecen varios videos de ataques y luego se vuelve a hacer el silencio hasta que llega el próximo envío... Los rusos deben reaccionar más rápido.



Existirá algún tipo de relacion ?


@euronews_tr
: 86 ciudadanos turcos, incluidos 34 niños, quedaron atrapados en una mezquita en Mariupol, Ucrania


Guerra de Ucrania: Rusia bombardea la mezquita de Mariupol donde "docenas de personas se refugiaban" de los combates


----------



## gargamelix (12 Mar 2022)

Funci-vago dijo:


> Los rusos no van a hacer eso en territorio de la OTAN. Se producirá el traslado a manos ucranianas y una vez que las armas estén en Ucrania en manos de personal ucraniano harán el tiro al pato con lo que puedan.



Pero eso ya lo podían hacer sin anuncios, no supondría un cambio. Lo que parecen decir es que contemplan la posibilidad de atacarlos antes de entrar en territorio ucraniano y por eso la advertencia del otro viejo impotente. Menuda pelea de sables.


----------



## delhierro (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Kiev ya estaría tomada si hubiera sido tratada como Bagdad o Faluya.



Se lo tomaron con guante blanco lso primeros 2 dias. De todas formas , si toman la capital sería para cambiar el gobierno. Y no veo ningun movimiento politico de Putin. No hay reconocimiento de algun opositor como gobierno en el exilio, ni declaraciones de desconocimiento del gobierno actual.... No lo veo claro.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pues no digais "Kiev resiste" cuando no está siendo ni atacada. Simplemente la están rodeando.



Son rodeos sanos.


----------



## NEKRO (12 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Por lo visto todos muertos



Si estuvieran muertos los rusos no sacarían el video. Posiblemente hasta que los ucranianos recuperaran el control del aeropuerto sea falso. No te haces contra propaganda a ti mismo.


----------



## El Tuerto (12 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Sin confirmar
> Vamos de cabeza a la tercera
> 
> #Rusia está considerando la posibilidad de atacar los convoyes que entregan armas desde los países de la OTAN a #Ucrania , dijo el subjefe del MFA, Ryabkov, a pesar de que el SecGen Stoltenberg de la OTAN advirtió que si Rusia ataca los canales de ayuda de la OTAN, atacará a toda la Alianza.



O sea, que Rusia ataca a Ucrania y la OTAN dice que ya os ayudamos otro día si eso...
Pero si Rusia ataca a los convoyes que la OTAN envía porque no tiene cojones de hacer nada más, entonces la OTAN atacará con todo.  

Alguien se lo cree????

Es totalmente legítimo pulverizar convoyes de armas que están repartiendo entre ni se sabe quién.

Cualquiera que cruce la frontera polaca sabe que entra en un país en guerra y los riesgos que ello conlleva.


----------



## Dylan Leary (12 Mar 2022)

The Russians have captured the eastern outskirts of Mariupol - reports (Окупанти захопили східні околиці Маріуполя - Генштаб) the General Staff of the Armed Forces.

"In the Donetsk and Tavriya directions, the main efforts of the occupiers are focused on capturing the cities of Mariupol and Severodonetsk. The enemy captured the eastern outskirts of Mariupol," the statement said.

"Units of the occupiers, who carried out the offensive in the Donetsk operational area, met with strong resistance from the Armed Forces of Ukraine and lost offensive capabilities," the headquarters said.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (12 Mar 2022)

??


----------



## Impresionante (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Roedr (12 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> *Los rusos utilizan la escapatoria serbia para evitar la prohibición de vuelos de la UE*
> Air Serbia ha duplicado los vuelos entre Moscú y Belgrado, ya que los aviones del país pueden cruzar el espacio aéreo de la UE
> 
> Los rusos están aprovechando una escapatoria conocida como la "puerta trasera serbia" para huir a Europa y eludir una prohibición en toda la UE de vuelos hacia y desde Rusia .
> ...



Los Serbios fueron masacrados por la OTAN/USA. A saber las decenas miles de muertos que nunca salieron en las TVs después de meses de bombardeos. Tienen todos los incentivos del mundo para tomarse su venganza en la medida de sus posibilidades.


----------



## Funci-vago (12 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Pero eso ya lo podían hacer sin anuncios, no supondría un cambio. Lo que parecen decir es que contemplan la posibilidad de atacarlos antes de entrar en territorio ucraniano y por eso la advertencia del otro viejo impotente. Menuda pelea de sables.



Eso son polladas grandilocuentes, como cuando el viejo chocho de Biden habla de la III Guerra Mundial. Esta claro que si los rusos tiran un solo cobete en territorio polaco va a haber jaleo, como que el agua moja. Pero eso no le interesa a nadie. 
Además, las armas que puedan llegar hasta el frente y ser operadas por personal capaz de sacarle partido no van a cambiar el curso de la guerra.


----------



## IgFarben (12 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Estas golosinas a algunos no les gustan
> 
> Ucrania ha solicitado sistemas de misiles antiaéreos S-300 de países occidentales. Hay negociaciones sobre la posibilidad de sus entregas.



El S-300 se esta demostrando un sistema de defensa aérea soberbio en esta guerra. Tanto en manos Ucranianas como en manos rusas.


----------



## NEKRO (12 Mar 2022)

*Guerra en Ucrania* 
*Los Veintisiete se inclinan por descartar una adhesión rápida de Ucrania a la Unión Europea*

Los jefes de Estado y de Gobierno de la Unión Europea (UE) han enfriado las posibilidades de la adhesión de Ucrania por la vía rápida debido a las discrepancias entre los diferentes países en la cumbre informal celebrada este jueves y viernes en Versalles (Francia), donde los Veintisiete en cambio sí han coincidido en que es necesario dar *una respuesta conjunta a la escalada frenética de la energía*, que se ha agravado a raíz de la invasión rusa en Ucrania, y se han emplazado al Consejo Europeo que tendrá lugar los días 24 y 25 de marzo.

Debido al carácter informal de la cumbre, los Veintisiete no podían tomar decisiones de calado en la cita en Francia, aunque sí han sentado las bases de algunas medidas que venían debatiéndose en las últimas semanas. Una de ellas, la adhesión por la vía rápida de Ucrania, Moldavia y Georgia a la UE, un proceso que *suele tardar años y sobre el que de momento no hay consenso*. Actualmente, ocho países piden que se acelere el proceso, entre ellos Polonia, mientras que el resto se oponen.









Los líderes de la UE enfrían la adhesión rápida de Ucrania


Los Veintisiete están estudiando la solicitud de Ucrania para adherirse a la UE, un proceso que suele tardar años y sobre el que de momento hay discrepancias.



www.rtve.es





NINGUNO DE ELLOS VAN A ENTRAR.


----------



## Roedr (12 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> A resident of Berdyansk (Zaporozhye region) told what is happening in the city after the Russian military began to control it.
> 
> "Milk, meat appeared on the market. Prices for food began to fall. Cards were almost accepted everywhere. ATMs started working in some places. Pensions and benefits are being paid," the man said.



parece propaganda rusa


----------



## paconan (12 Mar 2022)

Putin mantiene una conversación telefónica con Macron y Scholz
*El presidente Putin mantiene una conversación telefónica con Macron y Scholz*

*MOSCÚ, 12 de marzo - RIA Novosti. *Vladimir Putin está manteniendo una conversación telefónica con el presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, y el canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz, dijo a RIA Novosti el portavoz del líder ruso, Dmitry Peskov.
"Sí. Lo es", dijo.
Anteriormente, la Agence France-Presse, citando el Palacio del Elíseo, informó que los líderes estaban teniendo una conversación.




https://ria.ru/20220312/razgovor-1777830170.html


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (12 Mar 2022)

Vivimos en una tensión permanente... Estoy tiene que ser demoledor para la cabeza, el cuerpo y el alma


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## ccartech (12 Mar 2022)

Se llevó a cabo un ataque con misiles en el Dnieper.


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Batallón de twitterwarriors listo!

Estos soldados ucranianos pintaron su propio BRDM-2 con las letras Z y lo hicieron pasar como un trofeo.

Este vehículo es un BRDM-2L1, una modernización de la planta de tanques de Nikolaev. El camuflaje del BRDM también es característico de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## Araco (12 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> ??



Nagorno Karabaj definitivamente en control de los azeries, limpieza étnica de los armenios, Armenia aislada y asimilada por la morisma turca. Manda cojones, nos hemos puesto en manos de la marronada en cuestión de días.


----------



## Zhukov (12 Mar 2022)

Los ha dejado obsoletos, hay un hilo en el que lo explicaba en detalle, hace unos meses

Ese post sobre los _misiles hipersónicos_ y su revolución en el campo de la guerra naval y sus implicaciones









Noticia: - tic tac, tic tac... PUTIN ATACARÁ A LA OTAN con MISILES HIPERSÓNICOS si no retira sus soldados.


Voy a decir una cosa una única vez, ya que veo que por aquí hay unos cuantos entiendo que de perfil filo comunista que llevan tiempo con sueños húmedos debido a los misiles hipersonicos de china y Rusia. Que sepáis que en el mundo real, no el que está en vuestras cabezas , cuando alguien...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## pirivi-parava (12 Mar 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> El S-300 se esta demostrando un sistema de defensa aérea soberbio en esta guerra. Tanto en manos Ucranianas como en manos rusas.


----------



## Impresionante (12 Mar 2022)

Suministros de armas a Ucrania convierten convoyes con esta carga en objetivos legítimos de militares de Rusia, dice el Ministerio de Exteriores ruso

El vicecanciller hizo hincapié en que Moscú advirtió a EE.UU. de que los suministros de armas de varios países son *"no solo un movimiento peligroso, sino acciones que convierten a los convoyes pertinentes en objetivos legítimos"*. "Advertimos de qué consecuencias puede tener la entrega imprudente a Ucrania de tales tipos de armas como sistemas de defensa aérea portátiles, complejos de misiles antitanque, etcétera", afirmó a Piervy Kanal.

Riabkov destacó que Rusia no hace declaraciones "ni nada más" que pudiera considerarse como una escalada. Mientras, Washington "habla abiertamente sobre la amenaza de la Tercera Guerra Mundial". "Es un intento de jugar con los nervios, es un intento de imponer su agenda a toda la comunidad internacional. Los objetivos destructivos de esta línea son evidentes para nosotros", destacó.

*Sanciones contra Rusia*
El vicecanciller ruso dijo que ya *están preparadas las listas de personas* que serán sancionadas en respuesta a las restricciones personales que fueron impuestas contras las autoridades rusas.

Además, Riabkov declaró que ahora *se realiza "una declaración franca de una guerra económica contra la Federación de Rusia*, la especulación desvergonzada en las capacidades determinadas del sistema financiero-bancario estadounidense".

Las autoridades de Moscú "trabajarán con determinación, enérgicamente y de manera focalizada" para evitar "un efecto negativo de sanciones estadounidenses de cualquier tipo". "Hay capacidades para esto", reiteró.

. Suministros de armas a Ucrania convierten convoyes con esta carga en objetivos legítimos de militares de Rusia, dice el Ministerio de Exteriores ruso


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Estas golosinas a algunos no les gustan
> 
> Ucrania ha solicitado sistemas de misiles antiaéreos S-300 de países occidentales. Hay negociaciones sobre la posibilidad de sus entregas.



Algunos están empeñados en que tomemos pastillas de yodo...


----------



## paconan (12 Mar 2022)

El Tuerto dijo:


> O sea, que Rusia ataca a Ucrania y la OTAN dice que ya os ayudamos otro día si eso...
> Pero si Rusia ataca a los convoyes que la OTAN envía porque no tiene cojones de hacer nada más, entonces la OTAN atacará con todo.
> 
> Alguien se lo cree????
> ...



El problema no es que ataquen, es donde ataquen


----------



## ccartech (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Tuerto (12 Mar 2022)

ourensanoparavercing dijo:


> Son como el pirado que salió en el programa de Iker Jiménez, que decía que hay que matar, matar, matar, mas rusos para poder negociar mejor con Rusia.
> 
> Les importa un huevo cuantos Ucranianos mueran, lo importante para ellos es desgastar y sacar la mayor tajada posible sobre Rusia.
> Manda huevos.



La edad de oro de los mass mierdas.


----------



## gargamelix (12 Mar 2022)

Funci-vago dijo:


> Eso son polladas grandilocuentes, como cuando el viejo chocho de Biden habla de la III Guerra Mundial.



Sí, a ese me refiero con lo del otro. Es que estamos rodeados de salud mental y juventud.



Funci-vago dijo:


> Además, las armas que puedan llegar hasta el frente y ser operadas por personal capaz de sacarle partido no van a cambiar el curso de la guerra.



Depende del tiempo. A Putin se le están complicando muchas cosas. También China puede terminar cansándose si ya sabe que va a obtener lo suyo de todas formas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas rusas se dirigen a Ugledar

El ejército ucraniano se bate en retirada volando puentes en su huida


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Algunos están empeñados en que tomemos pastillas de yodo...



Claaaro, mira que rechazar la pax rusa y no ayudar a Ucrania sólo con tiritas...semos unos ingratos.

Los pollapaces rusos..."anda que estos ucranianos, que no nos firman la (nuestra) paz al tercer día de haberlos invadido...Belicistas!"


----------



## alnitak (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## ccartech (12 Mar 2022)

Rusia dejará de suministrar gas a Europa si es necesario, según el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (12 Mar 2022)

"debate" entre vladimirs psicópatas, ese país está definitivamente jodido de la cabeza, cosas de no limpiarlo a tiempo, cuando hubo ocasión


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Más imágenes de equipo destruido de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> parece propaganda rusa



Bueno, le falta "los cajeros escupen dinero".

Aunque claro, si es en rublos , igual es una venganza rusa, lol.


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Depende del tiempo. A Putin se le están complicando muchas cosas. También China puede terminar cansándose si ya sabe que va a obtener lo suyo de todas formas.



El siguiente paso que vas a ver es una alianza militar ruso-china tipo OTAN. Los rusos siempre se han resistido pero no les va a quedar otro remedio. Y los chinos encantaos de la vida: tienen un garrote que ni en sus mejores sueños y acceso a tecnologías nucleares y aeroespaciales de las que no disponen. Los rusos ganan un mercao enorme y acceso a un tejido industrial que no tienen. China + Rusia = USA, pero a lo bestia.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (12 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Putin mantiene una conversación telefónica con Macron y Scholz
> ...



qué utilidad tiene lo que están haciendo este par de idiotas ?


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> El problema no es que ataquen, es donde ataquen



En Polonia, no hay huevos.

Ya está preparada la respuesta OTAN y no va a ayudad a la "Operación Especial" en absoluto.

Y tampoco a desencadenar la III, Putin no tiene huevs.


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Menudo es el Sultán para dar puñaladas a Rusia.



*"Nunca te fies de un turco" **Proverbio Arabe*


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> De cuando crees que es el vídeo de los paracaidistas



De hace dos semanas y a esas imagenes le faltan muertos como hace dos semanas.


----------



## Roedr (12 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Suministros de armas a Ucrania convierten convoyes con esta carga en objetivos legítimos de militares de Rusia, dice el Ministerio de Exteriores ruso
> 
> El vicecanciller hizo hincapié en que Moscú advirtió a EE.UU. de que los suministros de armas de varios países son *"no solo un movimiento peligroso, sino acciones que convierten a los convoyes pertinentes en objetivos legítimos"*. "Advertimos de qué consecuencias puede tener la entrega imprudente a Ucrania de tales tipos de armas como sistemas de defensa aérea portátiles, complejos de misiles antitanque, etcétera", afirmó a Piervy Kanal.
> 
> ...



esto no lo entiendo, ¿no están los rusos atacando convoyes?


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El siguiente paso que vas a ver es una alianza militar ruso-china tipo OTAN. Los rusos siempre se han resistido pero no les va a quedar otro remedio. Y los chinos encantaos de la vida: tienen un garrote que ni en sus mejores sueños y acceso a tecnologías nucleares y aeroespaciales de las que no disponen. Los rusos ganan un mercao enorme y acceso a un tejido industrial que no tienen.



Y luego te follabas a la vecina del cuarto y...ohhhh mamá te tiraba del brazo " mi nini, el colacao y las campus".


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Claaaro, mira que rechazar la pax rusa y no ayudar a Ucrania sólo con tiritas...semos unos ingratos.
> 
> Los pollapaces rusos..."anda que estos ucranianos, que no nos firman la (nuestra) paz al tercer día de haberlos invadido...Belicistas!"



Es de primero de analisto, enviar material estratégico para que la mayor potencia nuclear del globo nos considere objetivo militar legítimo en el conflicto. Brillante.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> *"Nunca te fies de un turco" **Proverbio Arabe*



Ni de un ruso. Tal para cual.


----------



## ccartech (12 Mar 2022)

A Mariupol le queda poco parece


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (12 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Ni de un ruso. Tal para cual.



Ni de un gitano.


----------



## paconan (12 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> qué utilidad tiene lo que están haciendo este par de idiotas ?



Lo sabes tu?
los rusos andan anunciando corte de gas


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Es de primero de analisto, enviar material estratégico para que la mayor potencia nuclear del globo nos considere objetivo militar legítimo en el conflicto. Brillante.



Jojojjojo "material estratégico", chiquillo, tú de guerras sabes poco.

Que le jode a Rusia...fale. Pero estratégico...que querías, una alfombra de pétalos ucraniana?


----------



## El Tuerto (12 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> El problema no es que ataquen, es donde ataquen



No sé si te refieres a los rusos. Pero es acojonante como se rasgan las vestiduras ahora porque Rusia está atacando posiciones cerca de la frontera polaca. 
Pero qué esperaban? Que los rusos escolten a los convoyes de la paz?


----------



## ccartech (12 Mar 2022)

-80BVM de la 200.a Brigada Separada de Fusileros Motorizados, supuestamente en Derhachi. No está claro cuándo se tomó esto, pero confirma que la 200 está/estaba en el lado norte de Kharkiv. La unidad opera el T-80BVM y se ha observado que usa numeración amarilla.


----------



## alnitak (12 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> *Guerra en Ucrania*
> *Los Veintisiete se inclinan por descartar una adhesión rápida de Ucrania a la Unión Europea*
> 
> Los jefes de Estado y de Gobierno de la Unión Europea (UE) han enfriado las posibilidades de la adhesión de Ucrania por la vía rápida debido a las discrepancias entre los diferentes países en la cumbre informal celebrada este jueves y viernes en Versalles (Francia), donde los Veintisiete en cambio sí han coincidido en que es necesario dar *una respuesta conjunta a la escalada frenética de la energía*, que se ha agravado a raíz de la invasión rusa en Ucrania, y se han emplazado al Consejo Europeo que tendrá lugar los días 24 y 25 de marzo.
> ...




como van a entrar los ladrones ukros y las putas ukras ppr favor...

que estupidez...


----------



## gargamelix (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El siguiente paso que vas a ver es una alianza militar ruso-china tipo OTAN. Los rusos siempre se han resistido pero no les va a quedar otro remedio. Y los chinos encantaos de la vida: tienen un garrote que ni en sus mejores sueños y acceso a tecnologías nucleares y aeroespaciales de las que no disponen. Los rusos ganan un mercao enorme y acceso a un tejido industrial que no tienen. China + Rusia = USA, pero a lo bestia.



China y Rusia no tienen tantas cosas en común para llegar a eso, eventualmente se pueden posicionar en contra de EEUU pero una alianza es otra cosa.

China con tener a Rusia dependiente de ellos ya ha ganado la guerra sin levantarse de la silla y puede seguir con su propia agenda.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (12 Mar 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> Y los de la agencia TAXX, Ruina Tolay, son más fiables...debes ser retrasado-.



Deja ya de chupar pollas anglo-sionistas, que das asco.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 980076



Sería buena idea que no mezclar a los nazis con cualquier unidad española.
Por no hacer paralelismos insultantes.

Y esa es la calavera de la Totenkoof y bien muertos que están todos.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> esto no lo entiendo, ¿no están los rusos atacando convoyes?



Les jode tanto la cantidad de chuches que entra cada noche en Ucrania que ya pretenden amedrentar a los del otro lado de la frontera ucraniana que facilitan dicho coladero...ya si eso, que ataquen mañana...


----------



## Impresionante (12 Mar 2022)

Libertad de prensa: Orange no permite el acceso a Sputnik, bloqueo del acceso a esa ip


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (12 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Lo sabes tu?
> los rusos andan anunciando corte de gas



eso es lo único que les importa ? que se vayan a la mierda
No te jode


----------



## ccartech (12 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Energía de Azerbaiyán afirmó que el país tiene suficientes reservas de gas para abastecer a Europa y está listo, si es necesario, para aumentar el suministro de gas a los países vecinos.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> como van a entrar los ladrones ukros y las putas ukras ppr favor...
> 
> que estupidez...



Yo los metía y les daba hasta la Presidencia el primer año, solo por joder a los rusos.

Luego montaba allí un Eldorado libre de impuestos para que los rusos del otro lado rabiaran.


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (12 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Los ha dejado obsoletos, hay un hilo en el que lo explicaba en detalle, hace unos meses
> 
> Ese post sobre los _misiles hipersónicos_ y su revolución en el campo de la guerra naval y sus implicaciones
> 
> ...



Lo que esta obsoleto nada mas nacer es esa aplicacion de los misiles hipersonicos.
Si hundes un portaviones usano con uno de esos sabes que es lo ultimo que vas a hacer, asi que simplemente no va a ocurrir.
Sabiendo que no va a ocurrir USA seguira usando sus portaviones como hasta ahora.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Libertad de prensa: Orange no permite el acceso a Sputnik, bloqueo del acceso a esa ip



Al talego debías ir.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> *The leaders of France and Germany have started another round of phone talks with Russian president Vladimir Putin.*
> 
> The French presidency said French president Emmanuel Macron and German chancellor Olaf Scholz have started a call with Putin over the war in Ukraine.
> 
> Macron had said at a European Union summit on Friday that he and Scholz would hold a fresh call with Putin in the coming hours after a previous three-way exchange on Thursday.



¡Bueno! pues los rusos no son tan malos, ¿verdad?.


----------



## paconan (12 Mar 2022)

La dependencia del petróleo ruso en es-pein no llega al 2%
El gas es un 5% y por contrato de Europa

La desconexión de europa de la dependencia rusa puede tardar 10 años

Libia dijo que podría reemplazar el petróleo ruso en el mercado en 5-7 años
*Libia dijo que podría reemplazar el petróleo ruso en el mercado solo en 5-7 años.*

Libia no podrá reemplazar el petróleo ruso para Europa en este momento, tal opción, si es posible, será solo dentro de cinco a siete años, dijo el ministro de Petróleo y Gas de Libia, Mohammed Aoun.
"Libia no puede convertirse en un reemplazo (del petróleo de la Federación Rusa para la UE - ed.) en este momento, tal vez en cinco o siete años", dijo el ministro, respondiendo a una pregunta de RIA Novosti.
Anteriormente, el grupo italiano de petróleo y gas Eni anunció que tiene la intención de reemplazar el petróleo ruso con suministros del mercado internacional y suspendió la celebración de nuevos contratos para el suministro de petróleo crudo de Rusia.









Ливия заявила, что может заменить российскую нефть на рынке через 5-7 лет


Ливия не сможет заменить российскую нефть для Европы в настоящее время, такой вариант, если и возможен, то только через пять-семь лет, заявил министр нефти и... РИА Новости, 12.03.2022




 ria.ru


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> China y Rusia no tienen tantas cosas en común para llegar a eso, eventualmente se pueden posicionar en contra de EEUU pero una alianza es otra cosa.
> 
> China con tener a Rusia dependiente de ellos ya ha ganado la guerra sin levantarse de la silla y puede seguir con su propia agenda.



Ya me explicarás tu que tienen en común Portugal y Polonia y ahí los tienes en la misma alianza. Lo cierto es que si quieren cortar de raiz las injerencias yankis en sus zonas de influencia y pararles los pies, no les queda otra. Esa alianza y crear una especie mercado común en Asia.


----------



## ccartech (12 Mar 2022)

Las fuerzas rusas se dirigen a Vugledar


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Vehículos blindados capturados a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron transferidos al servicio de la LPR.

Y, por supuesto con un obsequio muy especial por parte de su Majestad en forma de unos relucientes NLAW.


----------



## Señor X (12 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Batallón de twitterwarriors listo!
> 
> Estos soldados ucranianos pintaron su propio BRDM-2 con las letras Z y lo hicieron pasar como un trofeo.
> 
> ...





Después te salen los que hacen recuento de perdidas diciendo que eso es ruso.


----------



## vladimirovich (12 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> The Russians have captured the eastern outskirts of Mariupol - reports (Окупанти захопили східні околиці Маріуполя - Генштаб) the General Staff of the Armed Forces.
> 
> "In the Donetsk and Tavriya directions, the main efforts of the occupiers are focused on capturing the cities of Mariupol and Severodonetsk. The enemy captured the eastern outskirts of Mariupol," the statement said.
> 
> "Units of the occupiers, who carried out the offensive in the Donetsk operational area, met with strong resistance from the Armed Forces of Ukraine and lost offensive capabilities," the headquarters said.



Tomada por los irregulares de la RPD.

Loa irregulares del Donbass son infinitamente mejores que el ejercito ruso.


----------



## ccartech (12 Mar 2022)

Oficial local: #Vasylkiv militares #airfield destruidos. El aeródromo de Vasylkiv, #Kyiv #Oblast , fue atacado por #Russian fuerzas con 8 misiles, dijo la alcaldesa Nataliia Balasynovych. #Ukraine #Украина #РоссияСмотри #Russia #Russian #Ukrainian #Japan #China #Turkey #India


----------



## John Nash (12 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> No sé, tanto despotricar de los anglos y felar lo ruso, parece incoherente con tanto inglés por ud empleado ...



Quizá porque vive ud en el tiempo de su avatar.


----------



## mazuste (12 Mar 2022)

Ucrania se ha convertido en el anillo para reunir a todos los nazis en un punto de encuentro
como por arte de magia. Rusia es quien está siendo la encargada (la experiencia es un aval)
de hacer el "tratamiento", de nuevo.. 
Rusia será recompensada. Sin duda.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> El Ministerio de Energía de Azerbaiyán afirmó que el país tiene suficientes reservas de gas para abastecer a Europa y está listo, si es necesario, para aumentar el suministro de gas a los países vecinos.



Vuestro picolero de guardia os informa:

NO, no las tiene.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Mar 2022)

Andreas Katsulas dijo:


> Lo que esta obsoleto nada mas nacer es esa aplicacion de los misiles hipersonicos.
> Si hundes un portaviones usano con uno de esos sabes que es lo ultimo que vas a hacer, asi que simplemente no va a ocurrir.
> Sabiendo que no va a ocurrir USA seguira usando sus portaviones como hasta ahora.



Bueno bueno, tambien si Irán mataba un marine se podían dar por jodidos yyyyyy NO, la cosa acabó en una epidemia de dolores de cabeza.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (12 Mar 2022)

*Rusia amenaza a EEUU con atacar los envíos de armas occidentales a Ucrania*

El viceministro de Relaciones Exteriores de *Rusia* ha amenazado a Estados Unidos, asegurando que *Rusia* podría apuntar sus envíos de armas a *Ucrania*, donde el ejército ruso ha estado avanzando durante dos semanas.

"Hemos advertido a Estados Unidos que la entrega de armas que está orquestando desde varios países no solo es un movimiento peligroso, es un acto que convierte a los convoyes mencionados en *objetivos legítimos*", advirtió Sergei Ryabkov en una entrevista con el Canal de televisión Pervy Kanal.

En particular, citó los* sistemas de defensa aérea portátiles* y los s*istemas de misiles* antitanque. Ryabkov también dijo que las "garantías de seguridad" exigidas por* Rusia* a Occidente, incluida la garantía de que Ucrania nunca se uniría a la OTAN, ya no eran válidas.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> La dependencia del petróleo ruso en es-pein no llega al 2%
> El gas es un 5% y por contrato de Europa
> 
> La desconexión de europa de la dependencia rusa puede tardar 10 años
> ...



Vuestro picolero de guardia le informa:

NO, no puede.

Siempre a su servicio.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (12 Mar 2022)

Una lectura interesante a modo de off topic complementario.


Spoiler


----------



## John Nash (12 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Vuestro picolero de guardia os informa:
> 
> NO, no las tiene.



Estimado Sir, conoces las reservas de hidrocarburos existentes y por explotar del planeta?
Ojo, que también soy pikoilero pero circunspecto. Dependemos como civilizacion del petroleo y ese es mi pivote reflexivo en lo geopolítico.


----------



## bigmaller (12 Mar 2022)

Andreas Katsulas dijo:


> Lo que esta obsoleto nada mas nacer es esa aplicacion de los misiles hipersonicos.
> Si hundes un portaviones usano con uno de esos sabes que es lo ultimo que vas a hacer, asi que simplemente no va a ocurrir.
> Sabiendo que no va a ocurrir USA seguira usando sus portaviones como hasta ahora.



No lo vas a hacer si el otro no usa los portaviones contra a ti. Cosa que no va a hacer porque tu tienes esos sistemas que los mandarian a tomar por el culo en 30 min. 

Deterrence. 

Lo ultimo que vas a hacer es usar tus portaviones contra mi.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Estimado Sir, conoces las reservas de hidrocarburos existentes y por explotar del planeta?
> Ojo, que también soy pikoilero pero circunspecto. Dependemos como civilizacion del petroleo y ese es mi pivote reflexivo en lo geopolítico.



Nash se que Azerbaian lleva en pico más de una década, su consumo interno está a punto de igualar a sus exportaciones.

No, no pueden ni queriendo, bueno si el satrapa que hay allí le da por bajar el nivel de vida de los azerbaianos le da para un tiempo y ni así.


----------



## Impresionante (12 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Libertad de prensa: Orange no permite el acceso a Sputnik, bloqueo del acceso a esa ip



A los que no lo sepan, os sugiero un proxy gratis para entrar en sputnik si el proveedor de internet de mierda os limita el acceso

Este es uno 








El Proxy Gratuito Más Rápido


Desbloquea fácilmente contenido y sitios web con nuestro proxy web GRATUITO. Oculta tu dirección IP real y encripta tu conexión a internet para proteger tu privacidad.



hide.me


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Mar 2022)

Comprate una bici, que Extremadura es más o menos llana.


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (12 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> No lo vas a hacer si el otro no usa los portaviones contra a ti. Cosa que no va a hacer porque tu tienes esos sistemas que los mandarian a tomar por el culo en 30 min.
> 
> Deterrence.
> 
> Lo ultimo que vas a hacer es usar tus portaviones contra mi.



Correcto, pero eso no los vuelve mas obsoletos de lo que ya eran en cuanto a atacar a Rusia.
Siguen sirviendo exactamente para lo mismo que antes.


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Las fuerzas de defensa aérea de la milicia popular de la República Popular de Donetsk derribaron 14 misiles tácticos Tochka-U en 24 días, informó la oficina de representación de la RPD


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Mar 2022)

Hay Zs que están muuuy deteriodadas en esos carros, nada de acabar de pintarse. Otra cosa es que les hayan dado ahora una mano de pintura para que se vea bien bien que pertenecen a la horda.



Señor X dijo:


> Después te salen los que hacen recuento de perdidas diciendo que eso es ruso.


----------



## bigmaller (12 Mar 2022)

Andreas Katsulas dijo:


> Correcto, pero eso no los vuelve mas obsoletos de lo que ya eran en cuanto a atacar a Rusia.
> Siguen sirviendo exactamente para lo mismo que antes.



Para invadir granada.


----------



## el ejpertoc (12 Mar 2022)

PHOTOCALL.TV - Televisión y radio online


----------



## silenus (12 Mar 2022)

¿Invadirá Bielorrusia a Ucrania?: "Las tropas de Lukashenko están reubicándose cerca de la frontera"


La inteligencia ucraniana no tiene constancia de que los efectivos bielorrusos estén cruzando la frontera, pero la amenaza sigue siendo bastante alta




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## John Nash (12 Mar 2022)

Habrá que impulsar una economía de subsistencia basada en leguminosas y secano extremo. Hay que ponerse ya.


----------



## pemebe (12 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Qué está pasando en Rusia/Moscú . Un hilo bastante aleatorio:
> 
> No puedo decir mucho sobre los sentimientos de la gente porque ahora puedes recibir hasta 15 años de cárcel por criticar esta 'operación especial', llamarla guerra (sí, no puedes), 'difundir falsificaciones', apoyar sanciones o llamar para protestas. Tiene que parpadear dos veces.
> 
> ...



Buen articulo. Muchas cosas se podrían aplicar aquí en España.

_No solo controlan los canales de televisión y los sitios web, controlan TODOS los medios. Las redes sociales reciben multas por no cooperar. FB y Google fueron multados por 'no eliminar falsificaciones', el gobierno limita la velocidad y luego las prohíbe. Ya pasó antes.
Twitter y FB fueron prohibidos rn. VPN ayuda._

No solo controlan los canales de televisión y los sitios web, controlan TODOS los medios. Las redes sociales cooperaran. FB y Google eliminaron comentarios no afines, clausurando cuentas. Canales rusos fueron prohibidos. VPN ayuda.

_Anunciaron que gastarán 8.500 millones de dólares para comprar acciones de empresas rusas._

*Ya me gustaria a mi que cuando atacan a empresas españolas en bolsa (como Telefonica) el estado comprara a bajo precio y luego lo volviera a meter en el mercado*

_Los cajeros automáticos tenían colas masivas porque la gente estaba tratando de retirar USD desde las primeras horas. El segundo día obtuvimos bots de Telegram que envían alertas cuando hay dólares en efectivo en un cajero automático en algún lugar. Las colas ocurren incluso a las 3 am (segunda foto, tomada hace unos días. Las filas son mucho más grandes ahora)_

*Efectivamente, cuando hay guerra o incertidumbre se desata el panico. Esto paso en España durante la "independencia de Cataluña".*

_Muchos huyeron a Georgia porque abrieron cuentas bancarias para rusos y tenemos entrada sin visa. Ahora, para abrir una cuenta bancaria, debe firmar un documento que indique que está en contra de la guerra,_

*Eso hicieron muchos catalanes yendo a Zaragoza y Valencia a abrir cuentas bancarias. Afortunadamente ni maños ni valencianos les obligaron a firmar que estaban en contra de la independencia de Cataluña.*

_La pequeña empresa está jodida de nuevo. Sucedió durante el covid, sucede ahora. Los suministros cuestan el doble del precio, problemas de logística, etc. Mejores términos de crédito, pero eso es todo. Es posible que tomen otras medidas, pero parece que apenas será suficiente para mantener vivas algunas prioridades diferentes._

*Esta frase tal cual nos la podemos aplicar.*

_No se puede viajar con >$10k USD en efectivo._

*En España no se puede pagar más de 1000 euros en efectivo. Y para sacar más de 10K euros hay que declararlos (aunque vayas a un Pais de la Union Europea)*


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

Buenas noticias del día...


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Habrá que impulsar una economía de subsistencia basada en leguminosas y secado extremo. Hay que ponerse ya.



Estás tardando...


----------



## John Nash (12 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Buenas noticias del día...



Joder, qué comunista eres al fin y al cabo!


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

silenus dijo:


> ¿Invadirá Bielorrusia a Ucrania?: "Las tropas de Lukashenko están reubicándose cerca de la frontera"
> 
> 
> La inteligencia ucraniana no tiene constancia de que los efectivos bielorrusos estén cruzando la frontera, pero la amenaza sigue siendo bastante alta
> ...



Sería un error estratégico esa invasión mientras que continuar con la amenaza permite operar con un clara ventaja táctica. Me juego un palillo a que no ocurrirá.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Quizá porque vive ud en el tiempo de su avatar.



Me resulta gracioso y patético, decenas de nicks follarrusos y antianglos, pero en inglés.

Típico habitante de dacha de Galapagar que viste de Nike, Levis, usa Apple....jajajajaja.


Realmente no me imagino un foro americano y en él follaanglos haciéndose llamar Oso de la Estepa, Vladimir, etc...habría que ser mu tonto, como vosotros.

Ah, que en americaneichon suena todo mejor.


Traidores!


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Mar 2022)

Última hora de la guerra en Ucrania, en directo | Putin acepta “en principio” que la ONU y la Cruz Roja intervengan para evacuar a civiles de Mariupol


Guterres propone a Lavrov crear un grupo de contacto con Moscú y Kiev para establecer corredores humanitarios en Ucrania | Rusia corta el gas a Polonia y Bulgaria tras negarse a pagar por el gas en rublos




elpais.com





Zelensky esta muy preocupado por las mezquitas, que salga rodeado de sus tartaros y que declare la yihad contra Rusia.


----------



## John Nash (12 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Estás tardando...



Yo no soy un Estado. Qué bufon demagogo...


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

*El primer Ministro de Israel Naftali Bennett pide a Zelensky que se rinda.

Benett le dijo a Zelensky “Si yo fuera tú, pensaría en la vida de mi gente y aceptaría la oferta”,

Israel pidió a Ucrania que no solicite más ayuda militar y de defensa porque tal solicitud podría dañar los esfuerzos de mediación.

La oferta hecha por el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin para poner fin a la guerra, incluye muchos sacrificios ucranianos. 



https://m.jpost.com/israel-news/article-701041


*


----------



## silenus (12 Mar 2022)

La ‘fusión nuclear comercial’ se acelera como alternativa al petróleo y gas ruso - Republica.com


Algunos laboratorios de EEUU están acelerando la fusión nuclear comercial por la enorme capacidad eléctrica, limpia y barata




www.republica.com


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

El barco de rescate ucraniano "Sapphire" se encuentra en el puerto de Sebastopol.


----------



## Mabuse (12 Mar 2022)

silenus dijo:


> La ‘fusión nuclear comercial’ se acelera como alternativa al petróleo y gas ruso - Republica.com
> 
> 
> Algunos laboratorios de EEUU están acelerando la fusión nuclear comercial por la enorme capacidad eléctrica, limpia y barata
> ...



Tendría coña que lo consiguieran, más aún sabiendo que las patentes y planos se van a filtrar, y tanto Rusia como China no las van a pagar.


----------



## ferrys (12 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Buenas noticias del día...



Hay alguna razón por la que todos los vídeos sean tan cortos y nunca se vea en realidad el resultado?


----------



## Azrael_II (12 Mar 2022)

También laboratorio en Georgia









Глава МИД Южной Осетии: военная лаборатория США обнаружена и в Грузии


В связи с обнаружением 30 военно-биологических, бактериологических лабораторий США на территории Украины, актуализировал мы вопрос и об американской Лаборато...




regnum.ru


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Tropas de la RPD en dirección a Mariupol.

Fotos: Iván Rodionov


----------



## Abstenuto (12 Mar 2022)

Andreas Katsulas dijo:


> Lo que esta obsoleto nada mas nacer es esa aplicacion de los misiles hipersonicos.
> Si hundes un portaviones usano con uno de esos sabes que es lo ultimo que vas a hacer, asi que simplemente no va a ocurrir.
> Sabiendo que no va a ocurrir USA seguira usando sus portaviones como hasta ahora.



Ya, pero esos misiles hipersónicos se los puedes vender a Irán, por ejemplo. Y si en algún momento los psicópatas del Pentágono tienen la ideica de lanzar un ataque total a Irán, no van a tener ningún problema en usarlos, cargarse dos o tres portaviones y morir matando


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Y personalmente opino que las tropas bielorrusas serían barridas. Su equipo está obsoleto desde la guerra fría y con una pobre preparación. Serían fácilmente derrotadas; con mi palillo en la boca opino que valen más como amenaza que como fuerza de combate real.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Mar 2022)

para dar salida a las patentes, aunque las robes, tienes que tener una solida industria e ingeniería detrás, cosa que el imperio ruso no tiene, sino que es incapaz de producir equipos militares con una mínima fiabilidad.



Mabuse dijo:


> Tendría coña que lo consiguieran, más aún sabiendo que las patentes y planos se van a filtrar, y tanto Rusia como China no las van a pagar.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Mar 2022)

si envia tropas se expone a una desestabilizacion interna brutal pvercachenco. El imperio no solo va a perder ucrania, sino que puede terminar con un maidan en minsk; los bielorusos ven lo bien que les va a las balticas y lo rancia que es la vida bajo la bota del kremlin.



_LoKy_ dijo:


> Y personalmente opino que las tropas bielorrusas serían barridas. Su equipo está obsoleto desde la guerra fría y con una pobre preparación. Serían fácilmente derrotadas; con mi palillo en la boca opino que valen más como amenaza que como fuerza de combate real.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Como troll eres de los malos. Pero vas a peor. Debe ser la Covi o algo. Te pongo que el capitalismo usano y occidente están perdiendo miles de millones y desabasteciendose con sanciones que teoricamente debían afectar solo a los rusos y tu me sales con "pues imaginate ellos".
> Qué más se puede añadir?
> Tus activos, tras el hundimiento económico general se van aproximar a 0 o papel mojado. Especular y apostar sobre escasez y valor negativo suele acabar muy mal. No os ha bastado con la burbuja de derivados.



Pretender inferir que la bajada de los activos rusos por valor de 17.000 millones afecta algo a BlackRock es no tener ni puta idea de lo que es BlackRock, ni de lo que es Rusia comparada con BlackRock. 

Hay que tener mala pata para hablar de "papeles mojados" hoy...


----------



## bigmaller (12 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Me resulta gracioso y patético, decenas de nicks follarrusos y antianglos, pero en inglés.
> 
> Típico habitante de dacha de Galapagar que viste de Nike, Levis, usa Apple....jajajajaja.
> 
> ...



Como eres tonto, que cada tres dias repites la misma chorrada, te lo voy a decir una puta vez. 

Mas que nada porque estoy tirado en la hamaca al sol en frente de casa y me aburro. 

Que cojones tendrá que ver odiar el puto estado USANO y el seguidismo suicida del estado europeo con que te guste pasear por sanfrancisco, darte un baño en el embalse de Page al atardecer, visitar la catedral de Milan, tomarte una cerveza en Navarreria y hablar con los colegas de lo que pasa en Ucrania. ... . 

No te entra en la cabeza, puto apesebrado que los que queremos a europa y a Estados unidos estamos obligados a criticar lo que hacemos mal. Porque no habria cosa que mas me jodiese que perdieramos nuestra cultura milenaria por esta puta espiral consumista/liberal de mierda.


----------



## Trajanillo (12 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja
> 
> Madre mía, Kiev va a resistir.
> 
> ...



Joder, pero si ya los odian con furia porcina que mas les da?


----------



## Trajanillo (12 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja
> 
> Madre mía, Kiev va a resistir.
> 
> ...



Joder, pero si ya los odian con furia porcina que mas les da?


----------



## aretai (12 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Me resulta gracioso y patético, decenas de nicks follarrusos y antianglos, pero en inglés.
> 
> Típico habitante de dacha de Galapagar que viste de Nike, Levis, usa Apple....jajajajaja.
> 
> ...



*Mateo 7:3-5
Lucas 6:41*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Mar 2022)

se sabe la chatarra que sale, pero no la que vuelve



_LoKy_ dijo:


> Tropas de la RPD en dirección a Mariupol.
> 
> Fotos: Iván Rodionov
> 
> ...


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Serbia no se unirá a la OTAN, el bombardeo de la Alianza del Atlántico Norte en 1999 fue una agresión contra el país, dijo el presidente serbio, Aleksandar Vucic.

"Nuestros opositores dicen que debemos unirnos a la OTAN. Y mi respuesta es que no debemos unirnos a la OTAN, porque tenemos nuestro propio ejército que protege nuestra tierra y cielo. No muy lejos de aquí mataron a Milica Rakic (niña de 2,5 años). , murió durante los bombardeos). Pronto celebraremos el aniversario de la agresión y no dudaremos en llamarlo agresión, no una intervención o una campaña”, dijo el líder serbio.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Mar 2022)

el otro dia dos natashas peleandose por un pan en el IKEA
colas kilometricas para comerse el ultimo big mac en moscu
se ve que de la propaganda de putin today no se pone la mesa
todo quisqui deseando tener el dinero, los productos y el equipo de la marvada OTAN
a pancetas vidal le iria bien una temporada alli para que disfrute de las consecuencias de sus opiniones



Scardanelli dijo:


> Pretender inferir que la bajada de los activos rusos por valor de 17.000 millones afecta algo a BlackRock es no tener ni puta idea de lo que es BlackRock, ni de lo que es Rusia comparada con BlackRock.
> 
> Hay que tener mala pata para hablar de "papeles mojados" hoy...


----------



## Impresionante (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zhukov (12 Mar 2022)

Resumen y mapas de hoy









Несколько карт обстановки на Украине к 12 марта


Юг Армии ДНР взяла под полный контроль г. Волноваха. В Мариуполе шаг за шагом идёт зачистка города от неонацистов Азова. Никто выпускать азовцев выпускать из города не будет. Это вопрос принципиальный. Бои в городе могут занять несколько дней. В ближайшие двое суток по всей видимости начнётся штурм…




chervonec-001.livejournal.com


----------



## Azrael_II (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## mazuste (12 Mar 2022)

Seamos honestos: los fundamentos de la guerra de la información en Occidente
se desarrollaron hace décadas y poseen toda la maquinaria para taladrar cerebros.
No existe esperanza de poder ganar esa guerra. No desde sus parámetros ni dentro
de sus fronteras.
Hay que destruirla por la vía de los hechos. No hay otra...


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

En Mariupol, un BTR-4 ucraniano que estaba estacionado en un parque fue destruido por la artillería


----------



## vettonio (12 Mar 2022)

En La voz de Galicia.

Una exiliada de Donetsk en La Coruña Hablando claro

-En 2015 resultó herida en la cabeza tras un bombardeo en su ciudad, Donesk 

- Ahora que Putin entró en Ucrania creemos que puede ser el fin de esta matanza.

- Parece que me tengo que sentir culpable, pero mi pueblo ha sufrido todos estos años sin que nadie hiciese nada. 

- Vi con mis ojos como le pegaron un tiro a cinco personas, mi hijo vio como violaban a una mujer y a nosotros no nos hicieron nada porque les dije que eramos ciudadanos españoles. Eso fue lo que nos salvó.
-


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Mar 2022)

*69*

*CHECKMATE = 69*
*MR POOL*
* NARRANDO SU ENFOQUE *





















vernon nielsen


Ukraine goes down their money and control go down




anonup.com






*FINANCIAL TIMES: HOSTIA A BLACKROCK
GOLPEADA POR (valor de ) 17 . 000*



> *BlackRock funds hit by $17bn in losses on Russian exposure*



USO DEL 69 COMO = ALGUN TIPO DE " CHECKMATE " QUERIDO O PLAUSIBLE 




















We Are The News


The Comms Before The Storm.




t.me




[/CENTER]


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Javelin ATGM capturado cerca de Mariupol.
Miedo da la cantidad de este tipo de armas que en breve circularán libremente por Europa.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Como eres tonto, que cada tres dias repites la misma chorrada, te lo voy a decir una puta vez.
> 
> Mas que nada porque estoy tirado en la hamaca al sol en frente de casa y me aburro.
> 
> ...



Otro gilipollas chupapollas rusas y casualmente emplea el idioma pérfido, seguro que se come las hamburguesas dobladas y devora Netflix.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Joder, qué comunista eres al fin y al cabo!



Rule of law. A los criminales les pasan estas cosas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Mar 2022)

que raro, no tiene pinta de colegio ni hospital, a debido ser un error



_LoKy_ dijo:


> En Mariupol, un BTR-4 ucraniano que estaba estacionado en un parque fue destruido por la artillería
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 980243


----------



## mecaweto (12 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Javelin ATGM capturado cerca de Mariupol.
> Miedo da la cantidad de este tipo de armas que en breve circularán libremente por Europa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 980245



Preveo peleas entre bandas latinas con manpads.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Yo no soy un Estado. Qué bufon demagogo...



Cierto, tú solo eres un bocachancla...


----------



## bk001 (12 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> *"Nunca te fies de un turco" **Proverbio Arabe*



Ni de un anglosajón. 


Ale, a ver quien lo supera


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Otro dron "Bayraktar TB-2" fue derribado por la defensa aérea de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Javelin ATGM capturado cerca de Mariupol.
> Miedo da la cantidad de este tipo de armas que en breve circularán libremente por Europa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 980245



A ti lo que te da miedo es que se las enchufan a los rusos, lo otro es disimulo.

Aunque bueno, si la disparan a tu dacha de Albacete y mueres tú, pues bien empleados nuestros impuestos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Mar 2022)

si lo dices por el empleo terrorista que puedan hacer el kremlin, no hace falta que tengan jabelins, no les hizo falta en el 11M



_LoKy_ dijo:


> Javelin ATGM capturado cerca de Mariupol.
> Miedo da la cantidad de este tipo de armas que en breve circularán libremente por Europa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 980245


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Mar 2022)

Esta amenazando veladamenet con actos de terrorismo en europa.
Teneis que ir conociendo a estas bostas infrahumanas que *NOS ODIAN A MUERTE* y nos quieren destruir.
Adherirse a la horda es la forma que tienen de canalizar ese odio mortal a occidente; es el cuerno de CAIN.



Fígaro dijo:


> A ti lo que te da miedo es que se las enchufan a los rusos, lo otro es disimulo.
> 
> Aunque bueno, si la disparan a tu dacha de Albacete y mueres tú, pues bien empleados nuestros impuestos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Mar 2022)

Buen artículo sobre el Uranio y la dependencia del mundo de Rusia en este aspecto. Por qué no se ha sancionado en ese sentido a Rusia?

"
*El uranio ruso mantiene a Occidente atado*
12/03/2022 Economía _

Después de que Estados Unidos se negara a comprar petróleo ruso, cada vez hay más especulaciones de que Occidente puede negarse a suministrar otro tipo de combustible de Rusia: el nuclear. Estamos hablando de uranio y elementos combustibles especiales para centrales nucleares. Ucrania ya ha anunciado el rechazo de los mismos. Pero, ¿qué sucede si se implementan estos planes? Nada bueno para Occidente.

Una nueva ronda de sanciones contra Rusia puede afectar a Rosatom. Los riesgos de tal desarrollo de eventos provocaron un rápido aumento en los precios mundiales del uranio, que no se había visto desde el accidente de Fukushima en 2011. Ucrania fue más allá y fue la primera en anunciar el rechazo al combustible nuclear ruso, que es producido por una filial de Rosatom, la empresa TVEL. El operador ucraniano de plantas de energía nuclear, Energoatom, anunció que dejaría por completo de comprar combustible ruso para las unidades de energía. Ahora el principal proveedor será la estadounidense Westinghouse.

“La intención de Energoatom de abandonar por completo el suministro de combustible ruso es difícil de cumplir”, dijo Sergei Kondratyev, subdirector del departamento económico del Instituto de Energía y Finanzas.

Primero, no es fácil de hacer desde un punto de vista técnico. El mercado del átomo pacífico se divide en reactores occidentales y reactores de diseño soviético y ruso. Los conjuntos de combustible (FA), que se cargan en el reactor, tienen diferentes formas geométricas: en Rusia es un hexágono y en los países occidentales es un tetraedro.

“Parece que no cuesta nada producir un hexágono en lugar de un tetraedro, pero en realidad el proceso de producción es bastante complicado. La estadounidense Westinghouse ha estado haciendo serios esfuerzos durante muchos años para ganar el mercado de combustible para reactores de tipo soviético en Europa del Este. Pero se las arregló para recibir pedidos regulares solo de Ucrania, y luego después de Maidan”, explica Kondratiev.

Antes del Maidan, Ucrania también ayudó a los estadounidenses proporcionando sus propios reactores nucleares para experimentos peligrosos con combustible estadounidense en lugar de ruso. Pero los resultados del uso de dicho combustible en la planta de energía nuclear del sur de Ucrania no fueron muy buenos. Después de varios incidentes, Ucrania ha abandonado oficialmente el uso de combustible estadounidense. La República Checa hizo lo mismo. Pero después del Maidan, la posición oficial de Energoatom cambió y el combustible estadounidense se utilizó parcialmente en las centrales nucleares de Ucrania.

El segundo punto es que Westinghouse simplemente no tiene la capacidad suficiente para producir tal volumen de combustible nuclear, señala el experto.


Finalmente, la tercera razón está relacionada con la situación actual en Ucrania. Westinghouse tiene su sede en Suecia. El combustible se entrega por ferrocarril. Y el experto está seguro de que la Unión Europea, por razones de seguridad, simplemente no permitirá el envío de este combustible a Ucrania en la situación actual. “Tengo grandes dudas sobre la posibilidad de suministro actual de cualquier combustible nuclear, tanto ruso como occidental”, dice Kondratiev.

Según él, por lo general los reactores nucleares se recargan cada pocos meses, además hay un suministro de combustible. “Ahora no habrá escasez de combustible en las centrales nucleares de Ucrania. Pero si la situación de incertidumbre continúa durante varios meses, Rusia tendrá que asumir la responsabilidad de instalaciones como las centrales nucleares y garantizar su seguridad”, dijo Kondratyev. Moscú ya controla la situación en las centrales nucleares de Chernobyl y Zaporozhye.

En cuanto a Europa, varios países tienen reactores de diseño soviético, y las entregas de combustible nuclear ruso son extremadamente importantes para ellos. Estos son la República Checa, Bulgaria, Eslovaquia, Hungría y Finlandia. “Si la UE impone sanciones contra el combustible nuclear ruso, significará un cierre gradual de estas instalaciones y una grave crisis energética. La República Checa y Bulgaria lo pasarán especialmente mal. Si el embargo continúa durante mucho tiempo, estos países tendrán que desmantelar sus reactores nucleares”, dice Sergey Kondratyev.

“Estos países europeos no tienen alternativas seguras al combustible nuclear ruso. No sabemos si los estadounidenses han logrado algún progreso en la producción de combustible nuclear para los reactores de diseño soviético. Pero no estoy seguro de que los gobiernos de estos países europeos, a diferencia de Ucrania, quieran correr un riesgo tan grande”, explica Sergey Kondratiev.

A diferencia de Westinghouse, Rusia ha dominado durante mucho tiempo la tecnología de producción de combustible nuclear para reactores de estilo occidental. Por lo tanto, nuestro combustible también es comprado por Europa Occidental y EE. UU.

Un hipotético embargo sobre el combustible nuclear ruso podría, por supuesto, perjudicar a Rosatom y sus ingresos por exportaciones. Sin embargo, Rusia sobrevivirá a tales pérdidas y, en parte, Rosatom podrá reorientar los suministros a los mercados asiáticos. Tiene una cartera de pedidos bastante diversificada. China e India se encuentran entre los clientes importantes. El sistema energético dentro de Rusia no sufrirá de ninguna manera.

Pero a Estados Unidos le resultará casi imposible encontrar proveedores alternativos de combustible nuclear. No es casualidad que Washington no impusiera una prohibición sobre este combustible al mismo tiempo que un embargo sobre los suministros de petróleo y gas de Rusia. Los medios occidentales señalaron que las empresas estadounidenses pidieron mucho a la Casa Blanca que eliminara el combustible para las plantas de energía nuclear de las listas de sanciones.

“En términos de extracción de mineral de uranio, Rusia no es el jugador más grande. Estamos en el 7º u 8º lugar. Y el uranio que extraemos se destina principalmente a la producción de combustible para nuestras propias centrales nucleares. Sin embargo, Rusia es uno de los líderes mundiales, junto con Estados Unidos y Francia, en términos de capacidad de producción de combustible nuclear”, señala el experto de la industria. Según él, será necesario restablecer cadenas logísticas, negociar con otros fabricantes para ampliar capacidades. Esta es una operación costosa y no rápida.

Los medios occidentales apuntan a la dependencia estadounidense de los suministros de uranio de Rusia, Uzbekistán y Kazajstán. Y supuestamente Uzbekistán y Kazajstán podrán ayudar. De hecho, el sistema, depurado durante décadas, dice Kondratiev, funciona así:

“Los minerales de uranio, que se extraen en Uzbekistán y Kazajstán, se procesan en las plantas locales de minería y fundición. El concentrado de uranio resultante se suministra a Rusia específicamente para la producción de combustible nuclear, que se exporta a Estados Unidos y Europa Occidental”.

Está seguro de que será muy difícil para los estadounidenses llegar a un acuerdo con Uzbekistán y Kazajstán sobre el suministro de uranio sin pasar por Rusia. Uzbekistán y Kazajstán no tienen un ciclo completo para la producción de combustible nuclear terminado. Incluso si los propios Estados Unidos tienen las capacidades necesarias para la producción de combustible nuclear, esto no será suficiente. Aunque solo sea porque "Rosatom" controla la capacidad de su producción en Kazajstán.

Es poco probable que otros productores de uranio puedan aumentar la producción de uranio. De lo contrario, ya lo habrían hecho en el contexto de escasez y aumento de precios observado en los últimos años. El nuevo proyecto requerirá fondos y años de tiempo. Además, nadie ha explorado yacimientos con ricas reservas de uranio, agrega el experto. Esto significa que tales sanciones contra Rusia conducirán inevitablemente a una escasez de combustible nuclear, a un aumento de los precios del mismo dos veces o incluso más y, en última instancia, al cierre de parte de la planta de energía nuclear.

Según Kondratiev, en los últimos años ya ha habido escasez de combustible nuclear, razón por la cual los precios han aumentado. Si elimina del mercado a un jugador tan importante como Rusia, esas tristes consecuencias son inevitables.

La salida de parte de la generación nuclear de Estados Unidos provocará un aumento de la demanda de gas y carbón, que ya escasean en el mundo. Es posible que EE. UU. incluso tenga que reducir sus exportaciones de GNL. Y esto en cadena desencadenará una reacción negativa en el mercado asiático y luego en el mercado europeo, que están peleando por el suministro de gas.

El deseo de la UE de apoyar a Estados Unidos en el tema de las sanciones contra el combustible nuclear de Rusia no es menos crítico para la energía y la economía de la región que el embargo de petróleo y gas, que hasta ahora Bruselas ha encontrado fuerzas para abandonar. La retirada de las unidades nucleares aumentará la demanda de gas y carbón, con los que ya hay grandes problemas. Ya hay escasez y caos de precios. En realidad, el bloqueo de cualquier canal de energía para la UE ahora puede volverse trágico."


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Mar 2022)

*INTERESES FINACIEROS DEL CABAL EN UCRANIA*

*BANCA ROTA*

PUNTO PELOTA


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (12 Mar 2022)

Los rusos siguen sin poder noquear los drones Bayraktar que usan los ucranianos.



Así quedó la zona del famoso ambush de Borvary, realizado con artillería pesada contra una columna rusa que avanzaba al N.E de Kiev, que fue filmado por un dron. Una torreta de un carro de combate ruso voló por los aires. Los frentes de la ofensiva han quedado estancados, lo que iba a durar unos pocos días ahora parece que puedieran ser meses y con unas bajas colosales.








Los drones turcos Bayraktar siguen golpeando a los rusos de manera inmisericorde, que siguen sin poder noquearlos. Es probable que estos drones no sean operados por personal ucraniano, es posible que sean mercenarios extranjeros los que los manejan. Carros de combate, vehículos de comando y logística, golpean todo tipo de vehículos.







Y lo que es peor aún, artillería asistida por dron golpea con increíble precisión a los rusos. Tras visualizar este vídeo varias veces he observado que este ataque no se trata de un ATGM ni de un ataque con dron sino que es un obús de artillería o un mortero pesado el que cae justo encima del vehículo que la calidad del vídeo no permite reconocer.


----------



## delhierro (12 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Seamos honestos: los fundamentos de la guerra de la información en Occidente
> se desarrollaron hace décadas y poseen toda la maquinaria para taladrar cerebros.
> No existe esperanza de poder ganar esa guerra. No desde sus parámetros ni dentro
> de sus fronteras.
> Hay que destruirla por la vía de los hechos. No hay otra...



Eso es cierto, pero tambien que los rusos son malos en el relatos. Joder , pillas un represalidado Ucraniano, le montas un partido , le lanzas a los medios, cuentas lo mucho que su familia sufiro en la huida y como el perro murio tiroteado por un nazi etc.... etc... y luego le hace un recibimiento en alguna de las republicas. No es dificil y vale menos que un avion de combate todo el montaje.

No tumbaron la TV y lso medios los primeros dias, un error grave. Los tumbas y pones al tio mediatico anterior a lanzar mensajes de rendición. Colocas 500 prisioneros y escenificas una rendición masiva....y etc...etc...etc.. No es complicado cojones. Y sale barato, por eso los yanquis lo hacen.

Como se ha visto si los sovietiocs hubieran salido por la TV diciendo si quereis guerra nuclear total la tendreis el lunes a las 10. Los hubieran dejado en paz. Eso es lo que hizo putin y ahí anda dando hostias mientas la otan ladra pero no hace nada.

-

Y esto lo podia haber hecho hace 8 años. No es el miedo a los misiles hipersonicos lo que les mantiene a raya es el miedo a los misiles atomicos. No los pueden derribar si lanzas más de 3. Es el rpoblema de vender humo , te funciona hasta que alguien ve el ordago. Por eso Putin pierde el tiempo, los ha humillado esto es a muerte. Jamas quitaran las sanciones, salvo sublevación armada aqui


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Al final y gracias a vosotros, se descubre que todo lo que acontece es mentira.

Pero no, tu madre es puta, eso no cambia.


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> A ti lo que te da miedo es que se las enchufan a los rusos, lo otro es disimulo.
> 
> Aunque bueno, si la disparan a tu dacha de Albacete y mueres tú, pues bien empleados nuestros impuestos.



No tenía intención de ponerte en el ignore pero si te vas a dedicar a desear la muerte a la peña te vas a tomar por culo y fin de la historia.


----------



## Bobesponjista (12 Mar 2022)

Decís que Putin ya tenía descontadas las sanciones como respuesta a la invasión, me cuesta pensar que no supiese también que armarian directa o indirectamente a Ucrania


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Rule of law. A los criminales les pasan estas cosas.



De los 600 Boeing y Airbus que vana cholarnos no dicen nada...


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Ahora son más de hacer refritos de los mismos a ver si sube algo la moral...


----------



## SanRu (12 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Serbia no se unirá a la OTAN, el bombardeo de la Alianza del Atlántico Norte en 1999 fue una agresión contra el país, dijo el presidente serbio, Aleksandar Vucic.
> 
> "Nuestros opositores dicen que debemos unirnos a la OTAN. Y mi respuesta es que no debemos unirnos a la OTAN, porque tenemos nuestro propio ejército que protege nuestra tierra y cielo. No muy lejos de aquí mataron a Milica Rakic (niña de 2,5 años). , murió durante los bombardeos). Pronto celebraremos el aniversario de la agresión y no dudaremos en llamarlo agresión, no una intervención o una campaña”, dijo el líder serbio.



Quien ha sido el ignorante que ha dicho que Serbia se va a unir a la OTAN? Espero que sea solo un confundido que se ha despistado y a intercambiado OTAN con UE.

Incluso antes de que pase eso, veremos a la republica Srspka independiente pidiendo su anexión a Serbia para luego entrar en la UE.


----------



## Poseidón (12 Mar 2022)

Aeropuerto de Hostomel, tropas rusas en accion.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Mar 2022)

14:08 Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se están quedando sin Bayraktars Casi todos los vehículos que estaban en el arsenal de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron derribados por el fuego de la defensa aérea rusa, y algunos estaban fuera de servicio debido a una operación incorrecta. Indirectamente, la escasez de drones en el ejército ucraniano se evidencia por el hecho de que los anticuados soviéticos Tu-141 Strizh comenzaron a usarse activamente, que se retiraron especialmente de la conservación para este propósito.


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Mar 2022)

Rompetangas dijo:


> @Eremita See you later, mamon



Respeta a @Eremita macho, que hizo la mili en la provincia española del Sahara y peina canas !!!.  

PD- Creo que era artillero en los pistolos...


----------



## delhierro (12 Mar 2022)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Decís que Putin ya tenía descontadas las sanciones como respuesta a la invasión, me cuesta pensar que no supiese también que armarian directa o indirectamente a Ucrania



Putin no queria bronca con occidente. Va a remolque de las provocaciones y cree equivocadamente que luego podra negociar. Si lo miras desde esta optica todo cuadra.


----------



## Arraki (12 Mar 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Como que no es del pueblo????
> Vieron la masacre 8 años en sus televisores...pero la mierda no les llegaba...
> 
> No les vi echarse a la calle como con el maidanazo...la sangre de sus hermanos de Donbass...no les molestaba...
> ...





NS 4 dijo:


> Como que no es del pueblo????
> Vieron la masacre 8 años en sus televisores...pero la mierda no les llegaba...
> 
> No les vi echarse a la calle como con el maidanazo...la sangre de sus hermanos de Donbass...no les molestaba...
> ...



Pues no, pero no creo que sea correcto personalizar.

El pueblo es lo más engañable que existe. Acaso te has molestado en mirar cómo engaño Zelensky a su propio pueblo con su programa y como se lo pasó por el culo?

Acaso no sabes quién maneja los medios de comunicación ucranianos? Te hago un spoiler, el mismo que subvenciona al batallón Azov. 

Si, el pueblo ucraniano ha estado manipulado y sigue manipulado lo mismo que el español 

Y por muchas mayúsculas que pongas y mucho que intentes ofender no va a cambiar la realidad. Qué en Ucrania existe mucho ultranacionalismo criminal? Que los poderes los han encubierto y financiado? Que zelensky es a mi entender un títere y un jetas? Pues si chico, pero evita no volver a faltar o te meto en el ignore


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> No tenía intención de ponerte en el ignore pero si te vas a dedicar a desear la muerte a la peña te vas a tomar por culo y fin de la historia.



No me lee el 90% de los follarrusos, vengo curtido de años en el foro de la Guerra de Siria, aquí solo leo y escribo para descojonarme y cagarme en vuestros muertos, siempre hay alguno de guardia sobre el que hacerlo, no te preocupes, ya habrá más, adiós.


----------



## Stajanov (12 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Javelin ATGM capturado cerca de Mariupol.
> Miedo da la cantidad de este tipo de armas que en breve circularán libremente por Europa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 980245



Con la cantidad de manpads que van a rular por ahí hacer un viaje en avión va a ser actividad de mucho riesgo.


----------



## Dylan Leary (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## vladimirovich (12 Mar 2022)

Z hubiese sido un exito si se hubiese circunscrito al limite maximo al que puede aspirar el Kremlin en Ucrania, la diagonal Kharkov-Crimea, con ataque por 3 ejes, desde Kharkov direccion Crimea, desde Crimea direccion Kharkov, y desde el Donbass con las milicias y artilleria y tendrian:

Frente compacto...no lo tienen.
Logistica asumible...no la tienen.
Exitos claros ( Kharkov y el Donbass cercados)...no los tienen.

Y ademas se moverian en un territorio con mas apoyos sociales, tendrian mas justificacion politica, tanto interior como exterior, etc,etc..

Pero al enano retrasado del Kremlin eso le parecia poco, el queria algo mas grande, queria impresionar a Xi ( que ahora se esta descojonando del enano claro) ser Napoleon....pues esta debacle va a terminar haciendo que Rusia implosione.


----------



## Zhukov (12 Mar 2022)

Mapas todavía más grandes y con una leyenda que explica cada cosa, con el navegador o el traductor de Yandex podeis traducir el texto en imágenes









Свежая карта от Драгон Феста


Обстановка на Украине глазами камрада dragon-first-1 Единственный недостаток камрада - слишком вдумчиво он свою карту составляет и крайне критично относится к имеющейся информации. Проверяет и перепроверяет Сперва театр действия основных событий, крупнённо А это общая карта. Кликабельна…




chervonec-001.livejournal.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>


----------



## tomasjos (12 Mar 2022)

Para que se consuele de que Malú le ha dejado


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> No me lee el 90% de los follarrusos, vengo curtido de años en el foro de la Guerra de Siria, aquí solo leo y escribo para descojonarme y cagarme en vuestros muertos, siempre hay alguno de guardia sobre el que hacerlo, no te preocupes, ya habrá más, adiós.



Adiós. Fue un placer, que le vaya bonito con su bilis.


----------



## Bartleby (12 Mar 2022)

CENSURA.

Youtube elimina el documental de Oliver Stone "Ukranie on fire" y a partir de ahora solo se podrá ver en Rumble


----------



## kenny220 (12 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Sería buena idea que no mezclar a los nazis con cualquier unidad española.
> Por no hacer paralelismos insultantes.
> 
> Y esa es la calavera de la Totenkoof y bien muertos que están todos.



La calavera del Lusitania, la calavera del Brunswick, vienen del siglo xix


----------



## Bartleby (12 Mar 2022)

CENSURA


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

T-72B3 UBH en las calles de Mariupol


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (12 Mar 2022)

Según este vídeo lo que inició el ambush al norte de Kiev ayer fue un NLAW y no un rpg como yo había dicho.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Eremita (12 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Respeta a @Eremita macho, que hizo la mili en la provincia española del Sahara y peina canas !!!.
> 
> PD- Creo que era artillero en los pistolos...



Supongo que algún subhumano de los que tengo en la cajita de foreros buscando al maricon de su padre, intenta contactar conmigo, jojojo. Si está en la cajita es por algo.

Estuve en el Sáhara un par de veranos, pero demasiado joven para ser militar. 
Un saludo kaikus.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Z hubiese sido un exito si se hubiese circunscrito al limite maximo al que puede aspirar el Kremlin en Ucrania, la diagonal Kharkov-Crimea, con ataque por 3 ejes, desde Kharkov direccion Crimea, desde Crimea direccion Kharkov, y desde el Donbass con las milicias y artilleria y tendrian:
> 
> Frente compacto...no lo tienen.
> Logistica asumible...no la tienen.
> ...



Como para tomar Kiev casa a casa, como decía algún illuminati esta mañana.


----------



## al loro (12 Mar 2022)

Acaba de decir el Kremlin que nos preparemos para pagar 3 veces más por el petroleo, gas y electricidad..   
Lo han dicho en las noticias por un corresponsal.
Y Europa tan contenta, ha conseguido su ansiada inflación..


----------



## delhierro (12 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> CENSURA



Pues claro. En general ni les hace falta, de ahí la "aparente" libertad, jaja esta vez tienen enemigo serio , torpon en lo mediatico , pero serio en el campo de batalla. ¿Que esperaba la gente, se creia lo de la libre empresa, libre información ?.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Adiós. Fue un placer, que le vaya bonito con su bilis.



Que te follen, idiota.


----------



## golden graham (12 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> No me lee el 90% de los follarrusos, vengo curtido de años en el foro de la Guerra de Siria, aquí solo leo y escribo para descojonarme y cagarme en vuestros muertos, siempre hay alguno de guardia sobre el que hacerlo, no te preocupes, ya habrá más, adiós.


----------



## vettonio (12 Mar 2022)

Fuente: UkraineMaps V
@MapsUkraine

Mientras tanto, en Donetsk, los militantes xenófobos y nazis de Azov bombardearon deliberadamente la mezquita de Ahat Jami en Donetsk.


----------



## kenny220 (12 Mar 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Ya, pero esos misiles hipersónicos se los puedes vender a Irán, por ejemplo. Y si en algún momento los psicópatas del Pentágono tienen la ideica de lanzar un ataque total a Irán, no van a tener ningún problema en usarlos, cargarse dos o tres portaviones y morir matando



Curiosamente desde hace meses no hay portaaviones en el Golfo persico


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

“Las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania y los ‘alabados’ batallones nacionales, al ver a nuestros combatientes, abandonan rápidamente sus posiciones de fuego, dejando atrás armas, municiones y equipos militares de gran calibre”, escribe Kadyrov.


----------



## Dylan Leary (12 Mar 2022)

al loro dijo:


> Acaba de decir el Kremlin que nos preparemos para pagar 3 veces más por el petroleo, gas y electricidad..
> Y Europa tan contenta, ha conseguido su ansiada inflación..



Están muy preocupados por los ciudadanos europeos. De la situación de los ciudadanos rusos no comentan nada.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> De los 600 Boeing y Airbus que vana cholarnos no dicen nada...




Para poco les va a servir. No van a conseguir una pieza de repuesta en su vida. Ni nadie que asegure sus vuelos.

Además de eso, ninguna empresa rusa va a volver a comprar nada a crédito jamás. Todo muy útil.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 Mar 2022)

_Hitler no usó su cargo para obtener sobornos y meterse en la cama con el crimen organizado, por lo que podríamos decir que, en términos de valores cívicos, Hitler era incluso una persona más decente que Putin, por loco que parezca. 

_


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Según este vídeo lo que inició el ambush al norte de Kiev ayer fue un NLAW y no un rpg como yo había dicho.



Pues un desempeño bastante bajo entonces para el nlaw. Yo pensé también en un RPG.
Nos habían prometido otra cosa...


----------



## arriondas (12 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Pues claro. En general ni les hace falta, de ahí la "aparente" libertad, jaja esta vez tienen enemigo serio , torpon en lo mediatico , pero serio en el campo de batalla. ¿Que esperaba la gente, se creia lo de la libre empresa, libre información ?.



Eso siempre ha sido una ilusión, un engaño. La gente tiene libertad de expresión, se supone. Pero... ¿para expresar qué?

Respuesta: para lo que te dejen. Ni más ni menos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

En Mariupol, los militantes del regimiento Azov establecieron posiciones en un terreno cerca de Tokarev Lane a lo largo de la avenida Pobeda. En las inmediaciones hay dos instituciones educativas: la escuela No. 61 y el jardín de infantes No. 46.

Muchos civiles también se esconden en los sótanos de los edificios residenciales en el distrito de Levoberezhny, a quienes las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no les permitieron salir de la ciudad.


----------



## Feriri88 (12 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pero si hay un sentimiento anti-ruso creado que es para echarse a temblar, no van a contratar en ningún lado a ningún ruso, no se que coño estais diciendo, en serio, se ha creado un odio a lo ruso que va a traer consecuencias muy serias.





Si

Pero deberan renegar de su pasado

Empezar a llamarse Francisco Javier y Carlota


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Pues un desempeño bastante bajo entonces para el nlaw. Yo pensé también en un RPG.
> Nos habían prometido otra cosa...



No valen para nada…


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

Sí, todo muy somalí. Me alegra que hayáis entendido dónde está vuestro futuro…


----------



## Mabuse (12 Mar 2022)

al loro dijo:


> Acaba de decir el Kremlin que nos preparemos para pagar 3 veces más por el petroleo, gas y electricidad..
> Lo han dicho en las noticias por un corresponsal.
> Y Europa tan contenta, ha conseguido su ansiada inflación..



La inflación ya estaba, lo que no tenían era el cabeza de turco.


----------



## Giles Amaury (12 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Están muy preocupados por los ciudadanos europeos. De la situación de los ciudadanos rusos no comentan nada.



Pero es que se cuenta por aquí que los europeos somos unos blandengues que no aguantamos nada, en cambio los rusos las sanciones ni las van a notar porque ellos comen petroleo y gas si hace falta.


----------



## vettonio (12 Mar 2022)

Ukros descargando varios Javelin del maletero de un vehículo civil.

"creo que ya había fotos de camiones de la cruz roja y de civiles que llevaban armas occidentales a ucrania, eso era de esperar, no es ninguna sorpresa."


----------



## al loro (12 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Están muy preocupados por los ciudadanos europeos. De la situación de los ciudadanos rusos no comentan nada.



Los rusos se van a morir sin tinder, tik tok, macdonalds y otras mierdas varias.
De mientras, los europeos que no pueden pagarse ni el gas ni la gasolina..
Es que me venís con unas comparaciones de crío..
En serio, sois tan cortos de miras?


----------



## niraj (12 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Es que no hay hit and run, hay hit and bum.
> 
> El HE manda cientos de fragmentos de metralla en 100 metros a la redonda. No les da tiempo material de ir hacia los edificios desde donde deberian de haberse colocado, no en esa arboleda donde estan completamente vendidos.



...no hay peor metralla que las astillas de los arboles deshechos por una explosión


----------



## arriondas (12 Mar 2022)

Como han hecho los iraníes, que tenían montada una red bien guapa. No se pueden poner puertas al campo, como bien dices. Seguro que ya están en ello.

A Suráfrica y a Rhodesia no les faltaba de nada. Un documental de TVE de los años 70 sobre Rhodesia lo mostraba.


----------



## Mabuse (12 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _Hitler no usó su cargo para obtener sobornos y meterse en la cama con el crimen organizado, por lo que podríamos decir que, en términos de valores cívicos, Hitler era incluso una persona más decente que Putin, por loco que parezca.
> 
> _



Jack el destripador elegía sus víctimas entre gente de los bajos fondos, por lo que podemos inferir que era mejor persona que Verner Von Braun y sus V2.


----------



## silenus (12 Mar 2022)

Bombardeos rusos en el oeste de Ucrania para controlar todas las centrales nucleares


La ciudad de Lutsk, en el oeste y atacada por primera vez este viernes, está a 100 kilómetros de la central nuclear de Rivne y 250 de Khmelnitsky.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Y es que disparan un segundo a los tanques de la retaguardia con 0 efectos.
Lo mejor que tienen es que son baratos y que el primer tanque acaba en el taller fijo... pero a costa presumiblemente de la vida de los operadores. ¿Ha valido la pena? 
¿Y nos lo enseñan?


----------



## Artedi (12 Mar 2022)

A la Cruz Roja la ves oportuna y regularmente en Facebook apoyando todas las movidas NWO, yankis y antirusas. JAMAS la vi ayudando en Donbass, ni denunciando nada ahí. Antes no sé, pero a dia de hoy es un brazo de la CIA.


----------



## manalons (12 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _Hitler no usó su cargo para obtener sobornos y meterse en la cama con el crimen organizado, por lo que podríamos decir que, en términos de valores cívicos, Hitler era incluso una persona más decente que Putin, por loco que parezca.
> 
> _



Deja de blanquear a VOX, fascista.


----------



## ekOz (12 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _Hitler no usó su cargo para obtener sobornos y meterse en la cama con el crimen organizado, por lo que podríamos decir que, en términos de valores cívicos, Hitler era incluso una persona más decente que Putin, por loco que parezca.
> 
> _



Menos mal que no cogió sobornos, los rothshild solo le darían magdalenas seguramente


----------



## Evangelion (12 Mar 2022)

¿Sabeis a quien también le afectará una inflaccion occidental alta ? Si a China, menos dinerillo en el bolso de lis consumidores occidentales detraerá el dinero para gastar en consumo de productos chinos (basicamente casi todo lo que compra un europeo sin valor añadido)....muy contenta esta China con las gilipolleces (asesinas) de Putin...


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Pero es que se cuenta por aquí que los europeos somos unos blandengues que no aguantamos nada, en cambio los rusos las sanciones ni las van a notar porque ellos comen petroleo y gas si hace falta.



Energía = Comida. Blandengues no. Débiles mentales en el peor sentido. O sea, tontos. En este planeta la lucha por la supervivencia es la lucha por la comida. Sin energía no funciona nada. Absolutamente nada. Hay que estar muy enfermo mental y enajenado de la realidad para ir a tocar los cojones al que tiene la garrafa gasofa.


----------



## Rafl Eg (12 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> CENSURA



Se nos está quedando una dictadura preciosa.


----------



## Al-paquia (12 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _Hitler no usó su cargo para obtener sobornos y meterse en la cama con el crimen organizado, por lo que podríamos decir que, en términos de valores cívicos, Hitler era incluso una persona más decente que Putin, por loco que parezca.
> 
> _



Vrotal


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Para poco les va a servir. No van a conseguir una pieza de repuesta en su vida. Ni nadie que asegure sus vuelos.
> 
> Además de eso, ninguna empresa rusa va a volver a comprar nada a crédito jamás. Todo muy útil.



Calla, que el caviar de los yates tampoco nos lo van a vender, salimos perdiendo, lol.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (12 Mar 2022)

al loro dijo:


> Los rusos se van a morir sin tinder, tik tok, macdonalds y otras mierdas varias.
> De mientras, los europeos que no pueden pagarse ni el gas ni la gasolina..
> Es que me venís con unas comparaciones de crío..
> En serio, sois tan cortos de miras?



Yo de momento veo a Rusos salir huyendo de su pais a la UE, al contrario no


Solo con esa frase A CALLAR


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (12 Mar 2022)

Ante la amenaza de Rusia de atacar los convoyes con material militar, supongo que la OTAN dirá que "ejjjjque ya no podemos mandar armas porque si no entraríamos en conflicto con Rusia"


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

En el pueblo de Volodarskoye, 60 bomberos ucranianos desertaron al lado de la RPD, el jefe de bomberos huyó.

▫@ENTRE_GUERRAS▫


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (12 Mar 2022)

Tampoco veo noticias de Rusos en España o la UE llendo a Rusia a luchar contra los ucras.

Vosotros teneis alguna???

solo mandan mercenarios de otros paises, qeu les pasa a los rusos que viven fuera de rusia?????? ese amor a la patria????


----------



## crocodile (12 Mar 2022)

En el pueblo de Volodarskoye, 60 bomberos ucranianos desertaron al lado de la RPD, el jefe de bomberos huyó.

In the village of Volodarskoye, 60 Ukrainian firefighters defected to the side of the DPR, the chief firefighter fled.

▫@ENTRE_GUERRAS▫


----------



## al loro (12 Mar 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> A la Cruz Roja la ves oportuna y regularmente en Facebook apoyando todas las movidas NWO, yankis y antirusas. JAMAS la vi ayudando en Donbass, ni denunciando nada ahí. Antes no sé, pero a dia de hoy es un brazo de la CIA.



Quizá esto te responda muchas preguntas..



Pagina nueva 1


----------



## alnitak (12 Mar 2022)

es un montaje.. este ya no esta en kiev


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Como han hecho los iraníes, que tenían montada una red bien guapa. No se pueden poner puertas al campo, como bien dices. Seguro que ya están en ello.
> 
> A Suráfrica y a Rhodesia no les faltaba de nada. Un documental de TVE de los años 70 sobre Rhodesia lo mostraba.



Gñe gñe como vi un documental, todo va a ser así, gñe gñe.

Subestimas el mundo globalizado, es muy diferente no tener algo que no sabes que existe, que babear por ello porque lo ves en las redes y no lo puedes alcanzar...pensáis como Andropov aún.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Tampoco veo noticias de Rusos en España o la UE llendo a Rusia a luchar contra los ucras.
> 
> Vosotros teneis alguna???
> 
> solo mandan mercenarios de otros paises, qeu les pasa a los rusos que viven fuera de rusia?????? ese amor a la patria????



@arriondas @Coco Portugal ¿Por qué no vais a luchar por vuestro Imperio?


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Tampoco veo noticias de Rusos en España o la UE llendo a Rusia a luchar contra los ucras.
> 
> Vosotros teneis alguna???
> 
> solo mandan mercenarios de otros paises, qeu les pasa a los rusos que viven fuera de rusia?????? ese amor a la patria????



Probablemente porque los que van a luchar a favor de Ucrania poco más que les consideran héroes y se anima desde la mass mierda mientras el gobierno anuncia que no se les impedirá.
De otro lado te caerían hasta 15 años de cárcel.
Es lo que tiene formar parte de uno de los dos bloques del conflicto.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

Más desertores…


----------



## Señor X (12 Mar 2022)

Y todo para que se quemen los bidones de combustible del T72 y que varios soldados se hagan esguinces al tirarse de los BTR y caer mal.


----------



## Impresionante (12 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Tampoco veo noticias de Rusos en España o la UE llendo a Rusia a luchar contra los ucras.
> 
> Vosotros teneis alguna???
> 
> solo mandan mercenarios de otros paises, qeu les pasa a los rusos que viven fuera de rusia?????? ese amor a la patria????



Les pasa lo mismo × 10 que nos pasaba a los no vacuñados


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 Mar 2022)

Ya estará dicho. 


_Rusia considerará los envíos extranjeros de armas a Ucrania como "objetivos legítimos" para que las fuerzas armadas rusas ataquen, informa la estatal RIA Novosti, citando al viceministro de Relaciones Exteriores, Sergei Ryabkov._

Ryabkov: “_Rusia ha advertido a Estados Unidos sobre las consecuencias de la transferencia de armas a Ucrania. Los convoyes de armas extranjeras, que se suministran sin pensar a Ucrania, serán objetivos legítimos para las Fuerzas Armadas rusas_”.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (12 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Ya estará dicho.
> 
> 
> _Rusia considerará los envíos extranjeros de armas a Ucrania como "objetivos legítimos" para que las fuerzas armadas rusas ataquen, informa la estatal RIA Novosti, citando al viceministro de Relaciones Exteriores, Sergei Ryabkov._
> ...





AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Ante la amenaza de Rusia de atacar los convoyes con material militar, supongo que la OTAN dirá que "ejjjjque ya no podemos mandar armas porque si no entraríamos en conflicto con Rusia"


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ukros descargando varios Javelin del maletero de un vehículo civil.
> 
> "creo que ya había fotos de camiones de la cruz roja y de civiles que llevaban armas occidentales a ucrania, eso era de esperar, no es ninguna sorpresa."



" la OTAN " está armando a grupos terroristas descontrolados con armas militares de gran potencia para la guerra que está prevista contra los países europeos, contra nosotros !

Un contingente de millones de moros , negros y sicarios de otros países enemigos , en edad militar, que alguien ha traído durante estos años, están esperando impacientes el arsenal y que les den la señal. 

Para la gente que se haya creído la alianza de civilizaciones , que nos vienen a pagar las pensiones y que el mundo es un sitio guay , la guerra civil entre eslavos es una buena bofetada para que aterricen en el mundo real.


----------



## Knight who says ni (12 Mar 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Y todo para que se quemen los bidones de combustible del T72 y que varios soldados se hagan esguinces al tirarse de los BTR y caer mal.



Es un ataque muy raro. Debe de haber cuatro o cinco ucranianos a pié contra una columna con al menos tres tanques y 40 o 50 soldados. 

O les da todo igual ya, o toman el desempeño promedio del soldado ruso como muy bajo, o se han venido arriba... no sé, pero me parece bastante suicida.


----------



## silenus (12 Mar 2022)

La OMS aconseja a Ucrania destruir virus de sus laboratorios para evitar que se propaguen en la guerra


Al aumentar el riesgo de propagación de enfermedades peligrosas por los continuos ataques y bombardeos que pueden dañar laboratorios, la OMS ha instado a Ucrania a destruir patógenos de "alta amenaza"




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (12 Mar 2022)

¿Rusia tiene capacidad para llevar a cabo ataques aéreos cercanos a las fronteras occidentales, con Polonia-Moldavia-Rumanía, etc?

Digo yo que Ucrania tendrá defensas aéreas en el oeste del país no?


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (12 Mar 2022)

El Tuerto dijo:


> O sea, que Rusia ataca a Ucrania y la OTAN dice que ya os ayudamos otro día si eso...
> Pero si Rusia ataca a los convoyes que la OTAN envía porque no tiene cojones de hacer nada más, entonces la OTAN atacará con todo.
> 
> Alguien se lo cree????
> ...



Lo saben desde el primer día de la operación, Rusia lo dejó bien claro: el que se meta por el medio, recibe. ¿Qué parte no entendieron? Están como un zorro fuera del gallinero, haciéndose los tontos e intentando meter las garras por el primer resquicio que encuentran: y se las van a cortar.

No puedes convertirte en parte beligerante en un conflicto y reclamar inmunidad. Ya saben lo que hay.


----------



## Zhukov (12 Mar 2022)

El parte de la situación a medianoche y el resumen de la mañana de Rozhin y Strelkov









Parte de guerra 12/03/2022 – mañana


Para mapas ver: Con un traductor con traducción automática se pueden traducir los textos en imágenes y al menos poder así leer las siglas D-16. SITUACIÓN GENERAL OPERATIVA Y TÁCTICA A…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## Dylan Leary (12 Mar 2022)

Russian and Ukrainian negotiators started discussing SPECIFIC TOPICS rather than exchanging ultimatums - Volodymyr Zelenskyy


----------



## arriondas (12 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> @arriondas @Coco Portugal ¿Por qué no vais a luchar por vuestro Imperio?



¿Y tú?


Fígaro dijo:


> Gñe gñe como vi un documental, todo va a ser así, gñe gñe.
> 
> Subestimas el mundo globalizado, es muy diferente no tener algo que no sabes que existe, que babear por ello porque lo ves en las redes y no lo puedes alcanzar...pensáis como Andropov aún.



Era lo que hacía Sever en Yugoslavia. Si está todo inventado. Algunos sois demasiado pininos.


----------



## Dylan Leary (12 Mar 2022)

*Russian forces reportedly planning 'pseudo referendum' in Kherson*

*Russian forces are reportedly planning to conduct a “pseudo referendum” in Kherson, the Ukrainian city under Russian occupation. *

The deputy head of the local council in Kherson told Reuters that it wants to create a new breakaway republic.


----------



## crocodile (12 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Fuente: UkraineMaps V
> @MapsUkraine
> 
> Mientras tanto, en Donetsk, los militantes xenófobos y nazis de Azov bombardearon deliberadamente la mezquita de Ahat Jami en Donetsk.



Cuando se entere Kadyrov envía otros 50.000 follacabras y esta vez ira a saco.


----------



## Mabuse (12 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Más desertores…



Lo dice en facebook, no VK. Muy ruso no se sentía.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 Mar 2022)

Otro vídeo de la toma del aeropuerto y medallas al final…a los heridos en combate de la toma del aeropuerto…


----------



## fulcrum29smt (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## delhierro (12 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> *Russian forces reportedly planning 'pseudo referendum' in Kherson*
> 
> *Russian forces are reportedly planning to conduct a “pseudo referendum” in Kherson, the Ukrainian city under Russian occupation. *
> 
> The deputy head of the local council in Kherson told Reuters that it wants to create a new breakaway republic.



Ha llegado la democracia , como a Irak  . A ver si es cierto , eso implicaria que estan aprendiendo. Si piensan hacer eso, que lo difundan , coño. Así la gente se va posicionando para el despues, eso les beneficiaria bastante.


----------



## amcxxl (12 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> " la OTAN " está armando a grupos terroristas descontrolados con armas militares de gran potencia para la guerra que está prevista contra los países europeos, contra nosotros !
> 
> Un contingente de millones de moros , negros y sicarios de otros países enemigos , en edad militar, que alguien ha traído durante estos años, están esperando impacientes el arsenal y que les den la señal.
> 
> Para la gente que se haya creído la alianza de civilizaciones , que nos vienen a pagar las pensiones y que el mundo es un sitio guay , la guerra civil entre eslavos es una buena bofetada para que aterricen en el mundo real.



evidentemente lo de Charly Hebdo y Bataclan fue un ensayo, cuando llegue el momento tendremos una guerra civil etnico-religiosa en Europa Occidental con una poblacion infantiloide que no se entera de nada

yo recuerdo un articulo ruso de hace un par de años en el que se discutia si Rusia debia venir a ayudarnos o no a los de Europa Occidental, asi estan las cosas, ningun politicastro ni nadie que mande algo en España sabe de que va el tema... y si lo sabe es peor porque es un traidor


----------



## Alvin Red (12 Mar 2022)

Un *off topic,* no he podido evitarlo


----------



## Abu-Yunis (12 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Sería buena idea que no mezclar a los nazis con cualquier unidad española.
> Por no hacer paralelismos insultantes.
> 
> Y esa es la calavera de la Totenkoof y bien muertos que están todos.



Es el emblema del regimiento de caballería Lusitania. Lo sé de buena tinta porque estaban en la misma base del ET donde hice la mili.


----------



## WasP (12 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Lo dice en facebook, no VK. Muy ruso no se sentía.



O manda un mensaje a alguien que no es muy de usar VK...


----------



## Zepequenhô (12 Mar 2022)

En el bosque de Hurtgen. Los alemanes disparaban contra las copas de los árboles para eso.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Mar 2022)

ekOz dijo:


> Menos mal que no cogió sobornos, los rothshild solo le darían magdalenas seguramente



Y los Thyssen ascensores.


----------



## Señor X (12 Mar 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Es un ataque muy raro. Debe de haber cuatro o cinco ucranianos a pié contra una columna con al menos tres tanques y 40 o 50 soldados.
> 
> O les da todo igual ya, o toman el desempeño promedio del soldado ruso como muy bajo, o se han venido arriba... no sé, pero me parece bastante suicida.



Es un desperdicio de vidas. Es el problema de creerte tu propia propaganda. Y nosotros estamos pagando esas armas, para que se sigan suicidando.

Irónicamente, si hubiesen disparado a un BTR, en vez de ir a por caza mayor, habrían hecho mayor daño, al menos un pelotón ruso habría caído. Porque de morir, nadie los salva una vez que los T-72 se posicionaron.

Un ejemplo de: "en sus cabezas sonaba espectacular".


----------



## Zhukov (12 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> El parte de la situación a medianoche y el resumen de la mañana de Rozhin y Strelkov
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Una postdata co una crónica sobre los combates en Volnovakha










В Волновахе против армии ДНР наряду с украинцами воевали иностранцы — военкор


Бойцы частных военных компаний оказывали сопротивление армии ДНР в районе Волновахи и посёлка Бугас. Об этом сообщила военный корреспондент Марина Харькова. «Волноваха — Бугас. Кроме ВСУ и Нацгвардии, жесточайшее сопротивление оказывали боевики ЧВК, где была собрана шваль 16 национальностей...




antimaydan.info


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

Claro, el asesino invasor no quiere la guerra, quiere la rendición y la sumisión. Eso es lo que tú quieres la anexión y el pillaje de la mitad de Ucrania. Es lo que decías ayer desde tu sofá de casita extremeña…


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> *Russian forces reportedly planning 'pseudo referendum' in Kherson*
> 
> *Russian forces are reportedly planning to conduct a “pseudo referendum” in Kherson, the Ukrainian city under Russian occupation. *
> 
> The deputy head of the local council in Kherson told Reuters that it wants to create a new breakaway republic.



Que esto era una guerra de ocupación turcochina ya lo sabíamos…


----------



## Dylan Leary (12 Mar 2022)

Ukraine bans fertiliser exports - agriculture ministry


Ukraine, a major global producer of agricultural products, has banned exports of fertilisers given the Russian invasion, the agriculture ministry said on Saturday.




www.reuters.com






LVIV, Ukraine, March 12 (Reuters) - Ukraine, a major global producer of agricultural products, has banned exports of fertilisers given the Russian invasion, the agriculture ministry said on Saturday.

Ukraine has already banned exports of some agricultural commodities and introduced licenses for its key export goods - wheat, corn and sunflower oil.

"The cabinet of ministers is introducing a zero quota for the export of mineral fertilisers that is a de facto ban on the export of fertilisers from Ukraine," the ministry said in a statement.

It said the ban would help "to maintain balance in the domestic market" and applied to nitrogen, phosphorus, potassium and complex fertilisers.

Ukraine traditionally starts spring field work in late February or in March. Farmers say they will start sowing in safe areas as soon as they can.

Ukraine's President Volodymyr Zelenskiy said on Friday the country must sow as many crops as possible this spring, despite the Russian invasion.

The country's agriculture producers' union said this week farmers were likely to reduce areas sown to sunseed, rapeseed and corn this year, replacing them with cereals - buckwheat, oats and millet.

Ukraine, the world's largest exporter of sunflower oil, had forecast before the invasion that it could export more than 60 million tonnes of grain, including 33 million tonnes of corn and 23 million tonnes of wheat, in the 2021/22 July-June season.

The agriculture ministry said Ukraine had exported 43 million tonnes of various grains in the 2021/22 season as of Feb. 23, the day before the invasion.


----------



## Mabuse (12 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Ya estará dicho.
> 
> 
> _Rusia considerará los envíos extranjeros de armas a Ucrania como "objetivos legítimos" para que las fuerzas armadas rusas ataquen, informa la estatal RIA Novosti, citando al viceministro de Relaciones Exteriores, Sergei Ryabkov._
> ...



Mientras los mandamases se sientan seguros no dudarán en seguir chinchando, aunque en este caso chinchar significa poner en riesgo la vida de otros. Si siguen así, la cosa irá escalando hasta que Putin considere que es más rentable ir a por la reina que por las obreras. China debe estar pensando en lo mismo, su proyecto de la Nueva Ruta de la Seda está en peligro por esta situación y posiblemente ya lleven varios meses de reuniones urgentes de Estado Mayor para repasar todos los planes que tuvieran preparados desde el inicio del proyecto.


----------



## Harman (12 Mar 2022)

Problemas logísticos

Un lanzador de misiles tácticos Tochka-U del ejército ucraniano se ha caído de un puente mientras marchaba en algún lugar de la región de Zaporizhzhya.

t.me/anna_news/24307

Hay video en el enlace


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Lo dice en facebook, no VK. Muy ruso no se sentía.



También era un traidor a las redes sociales rusas…


----------



## Mabuse (12 Mar 2022)

WasP dijo:


> O manda un mensaje a alguien que no es muy de usar VK...



También podría ser, usar linkedin ya sería mucho cante.


----------



## WasP (12 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Según este vídeo lo que inició el ambush al norte de Kiev ayer fue un NLAW y no un rpg como yo había dicho.



Una grabación interesante, gracias por el aporte.


----------



## tomasjos (12 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Más desertores…



Es una limpieza de los liberales que hay en Rusia, supongo que irán a Estados Unidos. Se les da la opción de marcharse.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Y tú?



Los invasores tirando de mercenarios moros sois vosotros…


----------



## somnus (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Es una limpieza de los liberales que hay en Rusia, supongo que irán a Estados Unidos. Se les da la opción de marcharse.



Se quedan los mejores, Tomás, ya lo sabemos…


----------



## Mabuse (12 Mar 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Es un desperdicio de vidas. Es el problema de creerte tu propia propaganda. Y nosotros estamos pagando esas armas, para que se sigan suicidando.
> 
> Irónicamente, si hubiesen disparado a un BTR, en vez de ir a por caza mayor, habrían hecho mayor daño, al menos un pelotón ruso habría caído. Porque de morir, nadie los salva una vez que los T-72 se posicionaron.
> 
> Un ejemplo de: "en sus cabezas sonaba espectacular".



De toda la vida atacar carros se hace bien escondido y preparado para salir por patas de la manera más discreta posible o teniendo un agujero bien hondo y mimetizado para esperar a que pase la tormenta.


----------



## Harman (12 Mar 2022)

No abandonamos a los nuestros. Noticias de primera línea

Los habitantes de los territorios de la región de Kharkiv no controlados por las autoridades de Kiev han arrebatado a los nazis locales a un conocido publicista de Belgorod, el ex pianista Dmitri Bugakov, que había estado repartiendo ayuda humanitaria en las aldeas liberadas, y lo han entregado a los agentes del FSB de la región de Belgorod, informó ITAR-TASS. 

t.me/anna_news/24308


----------



## silenus (12 Mar 2022)

Nuestros banqsteros van de solidarios... con otros:






*Ucrania te necesita
Elige cómo quieres ayudar*​*Desde CaixaBank* ponemos en marcha un plan de apoyo a las principales ONG's que están trabajando activamente* en favor de la emergencia de Ucrania.*

A través de nuestra plataforma gratuita, aglutinamos las cuentas corrientes de cada una de estas entidades sociales para que* tú puedas decidir el destino de tu donativo:* refugiados, cobertura de las principales necesidades primarias y sanitarias, así como una especial atención a los más vulnerables en este conflicto: los niños.

*Contribuyamos entre todos* a reforzar la ayuda humanitaria que estas organizaciones están ofreciendo en las zonas afectadas.​

​



​


*¡Gracias por tu colaboración!*​


----------



## Marco Porcio (12 Mar 2022)

Dejalos, no hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver. Nuestra sociedad española actual (no me meto en las otras occidentales) es absoluta degeneracion, y por tanto, entre otros y como consecuencia, totalmente insostenible incluso a corto plazo, avocada a la extinción. Guste más o menos tiene que producirse un fuerte cambio para que ha gente vuelva a entrar en razón, y vuelva al paradigma que se instauró después de la guerra civil: el patriotismo cristiano; por ser esta la forma social y de gobierno con la que mejor le ha ido a España en su historia. La única con la que España funciona, que nadie ose mentir y decir lo contrario. Si alguien considera que hay alguna alternativa mejor que nos la exponga.

La otan y todo el saco infinito de basura que hay detrás de ella fue la que se encargo de destruir el viejo orden español, el orden sostenible y lógico (relativizando) que teníamos.


----------



## Harman (12 Mar 2022)

Las fuerzas Spetsnaz rusas realizan operaciones de reconocimiento y búsqueda en la región de Chernigov, que fue liberada de las formaciones nazis de la guardia nacional de Ucrania y de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

t.me/asbmil/585


----------



## Mabuse (12 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> También era un traidor a las redes sociales rusas…



Los rusos pasan bastante de caralibro, sus amigos virtuales no deben ser rusos entonces.


----------



## Mabuse (12 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> No abandonamos a los nuestros. Noticias de primera línea
> 
> Los habitantes de los territorios de la región de Kharkiv no controlados por las autoridades de Kiev han arrebatado a los nazis locales a un conocido publicista de Belgorod, el ex pianista Dmitri Bugakov, que había estado repartiendo ayuda humanitaria en las aldeas liberadas, y lo han entregado a los agentes del FSB de la región de Belgorod, informó ITAR-TASS.
> 
> t.me/anna_news/24308



¿Pianista? ¿Ahora quien va a tocar el imagine?


----------



## amcxxl (12 Mar 2022)

En Mariupol, un vehículo blindado de transporte de personal ucraniano-4 fue destruido por la artillería, que estaba estacionado justo en el patio de recreo, al lado de la escuela.


T-72B3 mod.2016 en las calles de Mariupol. 






Capturado cerca de Mariupol ATGM FGM-148 Javelin 






Vehículos blindados ucranianos capturados "Varta" y "Kozak-2" en servicio con la 1.ª brigada "Slavyanskaya" DNR 




[/SIZE]

Los payasos ucranianos pintaron su propio BRDM-2 con las letras Z y lo hicieron pasar por un trofeo. Este vehículo es un BRDM-2L1, una modernización de la planta de tanques de Nikolaev. El camuflaje del BRDM también es característico de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## Giles Amaury (12 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> *Russian forces reportedly planning 'pseudo referendum' in Kherson*
> 
> *Russian forces are reportedly planning to conduct a “pseudo referendum” in Kherson, the Ukrainian city under Russian occupation. *
> 
> The deputy head of the local council in Kherson told Reuters that it wants to create a new breakaway republic.



Hay que darse prisita en aprovechar para desestabilizar todo lo que se pueda mientras se está en Ucrania, que si al final hay que retirarse pues por lo menos que quede un buen mapa político de regiones desestabilizadas como ya se hizo en Crimea y Donbas.


----------



## Harman (12 Mar 2022)

Es cierto. Kyiv quedará en ruinas. No porque sea malvado, sino porque sin destruir Kyiv no será posible liberarla de los nazis. Allí volarán la presa del Dniéper, espera. ⚡Los civiles abandonan Kyiv (imagen de satélite)


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (12 Mar 2022)

*La Unión Europea se enfrenta al aumento de los precios de la energía a raíz de las sanciones impuestas contra Rusia por los acontecimientos en Ucrania , dijo un funcionario del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, informa Reuters.*

Rusia era un proveedor confiable de energía pero estaba lista para una dura confrontación en el sector si fuera necesario, dijo Nikolai Kobrinets citado por Interfax. No proporcionó detalles de lo que podría implicar esa confrontación.

La UE podría terminar pagando al menos tres veces más por petróleo, gas y electricidad, dijo.



> Creo que la Unión Europea no se beneficiaría de esto: tenemos suministros más duraderos y nervios más fuertes.


----------



## Harman (12 Mar 2022)

FOTOS EXCLUSIVAS muestran a 200 Spetsnaz rusos tomando el control del aeropuerto de Gostomel hace unas 2 semanas. La parte más reveladora para nosotros de este metraje es el helicóptero Ka-52 diferenciando el ángulo de ataque y las armas específicas. Al final, se puede escuchar el asistente de voz del helicóptero KA-52 diciendo "ataque por el frente con stinger", momento en el que desplegó las contramedidas electrónicas. Bastante difícil de derribar esos Ka-52

t.me/asbmil/586


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Ahora la que faltaba, la versión polaca!


----------



## Zhukov (12 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> El parte de la situación a medianoche y el resumen de la mañana de Rozhin y Strelkov
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ojo, Chervonets dice lo siguiente a mediodía, el vídeo lo podéis ver si ponéis subtítulos y traducción automática, si sabéis inglés se entiende bien. Yura peca de optimista, pero dada la situación es probable que esté en lo cierto.


Guerra en Ucrania (12.03.22 a las 12: 00): Cobertura de Kiev, Izium, Ugledar, Nikolaev

El ejército ruso ha llegado a los pueblos más cercanos a Ugledar y todo sugiere que su ruptura del frente está a punto de convertirse en un éxito operacional , y luego, si lel ejército de ucrania no puede oponera nada a los rusos en los próximos días para cerrar la brecha, puede volverse un éxito estratégico.
También ayer, las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas intentaron recobrar Izyum, pero fracasaron.
Y esta misma mañana, las fuerzas rusas comenzaron a moverse hacia el oeste y suroeste de Kiev.


----------



## Kreonte (12 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> " la OTAN " está armando a grupos terroristas descontrolados con armas militares de gran potencia para la guerra que está prevista contra los países europeos, contra nosotros !
> 
> Un contingente de millones de moros , negros y sicarios de otros países enemigos , en edad militar, que alguien ha traído durante estos años, están esperando impacientes el arsenal y que les den la señal.
> 
> Para la gente que se haya creído la alianza de civilizaciones , que nos vienen a pagar las pensiones y que el mundo es un sitio guay , la guerra civil entre eslavos es una buena bofetada para que aterricen en el mundo real.



Dado que me has sacado una basura fundamentalmente nazi e intuyo q apoyas la invasión realizada por Rusia como salvadora de tus valores (imagino q también quieres que Vladimirovich cruce los pirineos) debo entender que los que son reealmente nazis son los rusos, nazis e imperialistas. Y mucho cagarse en moros y negros pero el que va a llevar a musulmanes a pelear para matar a blanquitas es el ruso. A ver si arreglamos la cabeza.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

La comparación que buscabas es la de Adolfito “liberando” Breslau e imponiendo el Gobierno General…


----------



## Nicors (12 Mar 2022)

Loa follarusos iros a tomar por culo al hilo de guerra de Ucrania


----------



## tomasjos (12 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Se quedan los mejores, Tomás, ya lo sabemos…



Scardanelli, se quedan los que no comulgan con el globalismo liberal progre, y los que no deben su éxito a las redes montadas por los anglos en Rusia. Vamos, los quinta columnistas.

Cuidado, que no le niego que los que se van sean brillantes, de hecho estoy seguro de ello. Los anglos no han captado a los peores, bien al contrario captan a los potenciales líderes jóvenes para crear estructuras de poder nuevas ligadas a ellos o bien copar poco a poco las existentes. Pero que se vayan es bueno porque son traidores a su país, a su pueblo y a su cultura, por no hablar de a la clase obrera a la que desprecian porque ellos se sienten ciudadanos de otra clase social, superiores a los demás, sin darse cuenta de que les han usado contra su propia gente.

De hecho en España ha sido así desde los 80, y el PSOE ha sido el canalizador de ese fenómeno de creación de nuevas élites en España, alternativas a las existentes y más fieles al progresismo globalista anglo.

Yo lo que espero es que todos esos españoles que se han vendido a esa potencia extranjera a través del PSOE se vayan también de mi país. Se creían que podían ser elites por el camino fácil de traicionar a su nación y a sus compatriotas a cambio de fruslerías, cuando no son más que los kapos, los zipayos, los txakurras de los estadounidenses y los británicos


----------



## uberales (12 Mar 2022)

Lo de que los rusos estén llamando voluntarios de oriente medio, no me suena a que vayan bien las cosas.


----------



## Harman (12 Mar 2022)

"Quedaron tres partisanos, en algún lugar de los tejados. Pero por culpa de estos partisanos, las casas fueron bombardeadas, porque se sentaron en los áticos y dispararon a los militares rusos".

Un asombroso ejemplo de adecuación por parte de un habitante de los territorios liberados por el ejército ruso.

En las ciudades desmilitarizadas del sur de Ucrania, la gente ya piensa en una vida tranquila con la fuerza y la mayoría. La parte rusa mantiene el orden y ayuda en la temporada de siembra. Los intentos del SBU de organizar provocaciones y sabotajes empeoran las cosas, en primer lugar, para los propios residentes locales.

t.me/vicktop55/1399


----------



## Harman (12 Mar 2022)

Zelensky se declara dispuesto a negociar con Rusia- RT

t.me/asbmil/590


----------



## Burbujo II (12 Mar 2022)

JJAJAJAJ


----------



## Artedi (12 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> El Ministerio de Energía de Azerbaiyán afirmó que el país tiene suficientes reservas de gas para abastecer a Europa y está listo, si es necesario, para aumentar el suministro de gas a los países vecinos.



Uyuyuy... Que me parece que los armenios van a recuperar Nagorno Karabaj...


----------



## Mabuse (12 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Lo de que los rusos estén llamando voluntarios de oriente medio, no me suena a que vayan bien las cosas.



Lo preocupante es que marca frentes y aliados fuera del teatro de operaciones.


----------



## arriondas (12 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Los invasores tirando de mercenarios moros sois vosotros…



Sí, será eso...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 Mar 2022)

somnus dijo:


>




“_Los hombres en RU tienen la esperanza de vida más baja de cualquier país del mundo” _


Así, sin exagerar.
68,2 años los varones de Rusia.
En Chad y Nigeria están en 53 años.
(Muy mala esperanza de vida en Rusia, todo sea dicho, comparado con los 76 años en USA, o los 82 en Hong Kong)


----------



## Vilux (12 Mar 2022)

Mi hija va a las dos, lo que pasa es que la русская школа está cerrada temporalmente porque no se puede garantizar la seguridad de los alumnos (odio antirruso).


----------



## Chitauri ⠠⠵ (12 Mar 2022)

Anonymous are not freedom fighters. They are CIA operatives ushering us in to conflict with Russia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (12 Mar 2022)

somnus dijo:


>



Confundís natalidad con esperanza de vida.
Para que quiere Rusia tener viejos de 100 años como en Japón?.

En cambio en cuanto a natalidad...
Rusia tiene mayor natalidad que Europa.
Ahí lo dejo


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

La UE se abre a permitir la importación de cereal transgénico de EE UU ante la falta de pienso para el ganado.


----------



## Feriri88 (12 Mar 2022)

Y quien va a votar?

Media ciudad que se ha ido a Lviv o Polonia?
Labotra media que sale en masa a manifestarse por Ucrania?


----------



## uberales (12 Mar 2022)

Creo que a Putin le han engañado sus generales, sus servicios secretos y demás, le han ido mintiendo con que hay mejoras militares, que alta moral y tal, y el septuagensrio de él lo ha creido. Mientras le engañaban se enriquecían esas personas, continuación de vicios de la urss.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Mar 2022)

Solo tienes que ver a ZP sentado ante USA y como cobra del narcochavismo para que se desmonte tu filfa.
LA xtrema izmierda abreva del kremlin y soys uno



tomasjos dijo:


> Scardanelli, se quedan los que no comulgan con el globalismo liberal progre, y los que no deben su éxito a las redes montadas por los anglos en Rusia. Vamos, los quinta columnistas.
> 
> Cuidado, que no le niego que los que se van sean brillantes, de hecho estoy seguro de ello. Los anglos no han captado a los peores, bien al contrario captan a los potenciales líderes jóvenes para crear estructuras de poder nuevas ligadas a ellos o bien copar poco a poco las existentes. Pero que se vayan es bueno porque son traidores a su país, a su pueblo y a su cultura, por no hablar de a la clase obrera a la que desprecian porque ellos se sienten ciudadanos de otra clase social, superiores a los demás, sin darse cuenta de que les han usado contra su propia gente.
> 
> ...


----------



## uberales (12 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> La UE se abre a permitir la importación de cereal transgénico de EE UU ante la falta de pienso para el ganado.



Cuando antes importaban transgénico ruso, que no dejamos de lado el transgénico...


----------



## Dylan Leary (12 Mar 2022)

El SBU interceptó conversaciones entre los ocupantes: en Kharkiv se les ordenó disparar contra civiles

El ejército ruso lanza cada vez más fuerzas al cerco de la ciudad, pero no da los resultados deseados y las pérdidas de los ocupantes son incomparables.

Seguimos recopilando hechos de crímenes de guerra rusos.


----------



## Deitano (12 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Más imágenes de equipo destruido de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 980154
> Ver archivo adjunto 980155
> Ver archivo adjunto 980156



El último carro lleva el camuflaje ucraniano. Deben ir con más cuidado y no destruir su propio armamento.


----------



## al loro (12 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Confundís natalidad con esperanza de vida.
> Para que quiere Rusia tener viejos de 100 años como en Japón?.
> 
> En cambio en cuanto a natalidad...
> ...



Y sin padres gays, dando buen ejemplo a sus hijos.


----------



## amcxxl (12 Mar 2022)

Una vez liquidado el terror ucraniano la gente sale de sus refugios 
Ayuda humanitaria de los chicos del canal de YouTube "Problemas de gran calibre" en Volnovakha 11/03/2022


----------



## Harman (12 Mar 2022)

El jefe del cuerpo de bomberos de Volodarskiy escapa abandonando a su personal⚡

No es la primera vez que Pandazi S.V., jefe de un cuerpo de bomberos ucraniano, hace ascender a sus subordinados en la carrera.

En 2014, al abandonar a sus bomberos en Telmanovo, aseguró la carrera de su oficial que ocupó su lugar. Ocho años después, la historia se repitió. En el pueblo de Volodarskoye, durante un ataque del Frente Nacional de la República Popular de Donetsk, como jefe del cuerpo de bomberos, escapó, dejando a sus subordinados y a los habitantes del pueblo

Abandonó a sus subordinados y a los aldeanos a merced del destino. El joven teniente Artem Tsybulia no se confundió y decidió pasarse al lado de la república con su destacamento.

El jefe de MES Kostrubitskyi llegó para reunirse con el personal.

Vea el reportaje de nuestro corresponsal de guerra Dmitri Seleznyov desde el pueblo de Volodarskoye.


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Así es como está ahora la ciudad de Makarov en la región de Kiev.


----------



## Zhukov (12 Mar 2022)

Los socios occidentales vuelven a traicionar a los ucranianos

la ayuda españolas resultó ser educativa. El primer lote de lanzagranadas Instalaza C-90 Y Alcotan-100 que llegaron a Ucrania consistió en manuales de instrucción y cohetes de prácticas. En la situación, como dicen, el ministro de asuntos exteriores de Ucrania, Kuleba, está siendo informada. Pero hasta ahora la parte española no ha dado explicaciones.

En otras circunstancias, incluso sería ridículo. Recordemos que en la actualidad, los países occidentales han organizado un corredor aéreo las 24 horas para la entrega de armas y combatientes PMC a Ucrania a través de Polonia (


No sé si ha sido un sabotaje de un militar con conciencia o la clásica chapuza española, pero me alegra igualmente.


----------



## uberales (12 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Así es como está ahora la ciudad de Makarov en la región de Kiev.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 980356
> Ver archivo adjunto 980357
> Ver archivo adjunto 980358



Se ven las grandes mejoras prometidas por Putin, armas de piruletas y resiliencia.


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Ucrania bombardeando barrios civiles en Donetsk sin valor militar


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (12 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Lo de que los rusos estén llamando voluntarios de oriente medio, no me suena a que vayan bien las cosas.



No han llamado a nadie.
Joder, hay que estar más despierto.
Es propaganda para enviar el mensaje de que *en caso de escalada, OM está con ellos.*
Una armada que va dejando carros de combate sin reparar por todas las carreteras del país no necesita milicias de infantería. Ni siquiera hemos visto Su-34, no hablemos de otro tipo de armamento más avanzado. Cuatro mercenarios con kalashnikov no van a suponer ninguna ventaja competitiva, al contrario.
Esta guerra es de conquista y anexión, a Rusia no le interesa meter mercenarios, y tampoco los necesita.


----------



## uberales (12 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ucrania bombardeando barrios civiles en Donetsk sin valor militar
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 980360



No me digas que los del dombass se han atrincherado en zonas civiles, por favor, esto no puede ser...


----------



## Teuro (12 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Creo que a Putin le han engañado sus generales, sus servicios secretos y demás, le han ido mintiendo con que hay mejoras militares, que alta moral y tal, y el septuagensrio de él lo ha creido. Mientras le engañaban se enriquecían esas personas, continuación de vicios de la urss.



Dicen por ahí que lo que le faltan a los tanques rusos es lo que tienen los jerifaldes militares en forma de Merceds y simlares en sus garajes.


----------



## amcxxl (12 Mar 2022)

Una explosión después de un ataque ruso en el aeródromo de Kanatovo al noreste de Kropivnitsky *(Kirovograd).*















Información sobre las consecuencias del ataque en Vasilkovo (suroeste de Kiev)
El alcalde de Vasilkov informa que, como resultado de los ataques matutinos en el aeródromo:
1. Pista para discapacitados
2. Depósito de municiones destruido
3. Depósito de combustible destruido


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Hay que darse prisita en aprovechar para desestabilizar todo lo que se pueda mientras se está en Ucrania, que si al final hay que retirarse pues por lo menos que quede un buen mapa político de regiones desestabilizadas como ya se hizo en Crimea y Donbas.



Ucrania ya es irrelevante. Como ya no va a poder servir de ariete contra Rusia, ni siquiera va a poder jugar a ser Finlandia. Cuando esto acabe occidente no va a poner un puto euro/dólar ahí y los van a dejar en la miseria. Al tiempo. Y Rusia menos, así que ya pueden ir vendiendo el país a China.


----------



## uberales (12 Mar 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> No han llamado a nadie.
> Joder, hay que estar más despierto.
> Es propaganda para enviar el mensaje de que *en caso de escalada, OM está con ellos.*
> Una armada que va dejando carros de combate sin reparar por todas las carreteras del país no necesita milicias de infantería. Ni siquiera hemos visto Su-34, no hablemos de otro tipo de armamento más avanzado. Cuatro mercenarios con kalashnikov no van a suponer ninguna ventaja competitiva, al contrario.
> Esta guerra es de conquista y anexión, a Rusia no le interesa meter mercenarios, pero tampoco los necesita.



Sigue siendo una demostración de debilidad. Ir sacando cartas propagandísticas cada poco es que van mal las cosas. Al menos los british en su propaganda de la 2gm callaban los momentos malos, no se sacaban una chorrada nueva


----------



## Bobesponjista (12 Mar 2022)

Pregunta que hago a los entendidos
Putin es masón? Es de otro "frente" o es otra pieza colega de las demás para instaurar la Agenda? Opiniones...


----------



## Dylan Leary (12 Mar 2022)

Zelensky on fake Russia, namely on "chemical weapons": "It's very scary for people. Very terrible signals from Russia when they say that we have some chemical weapons. You already think, so they can use chemical weapons. That is, all their signals are not just that. "


----------



## uberales (12 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Dicen por ahí que lo que le faltan a los tanques rusos es lo que tienen los jerifaldes militares en forma de Merceds y simlares en sus garajes.



Eso me huele a mi. La de material ruso que habrán vendido de nueva generación bajo cuerda... Si no, no se mete un tío como Putin en esta estúpida guerra.


----------



## arriondas (12 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Scardanelli, se quedan los que no comulgan con el globalismo liberal progre, y los que no deben su éxito a las redes montadas por los anglos en Rusia. Vamos, los quinta columnistas.
> 
> Cuidado, que no le niego que los que se van sean brillantes, de hecho estoy seguro de ello. Los anglos no han captado a los peores, bien al contrario captan a los potenciales líderes jóvenes para crear estructuras de poder nuevas ligadas a ellos o bien copar poco a poco las existentes. Pero que se vayan es bueno porque son traidores a su país, a su pueblo y a su cultura, por no hablar de a la clase obrera a la que desprecian porque ellos se sienten ciudadanos de otra clase social, superiores a los demás, sin darse cuenta de que les han usado contra su propia gente.
> 
> ...



Perfectamente explicado. Por muy brillantes que sean, no son de fiar. Es una suerte de quinta columna, personas que en muchos casos se han formado en los EEUU o Reino Unido (hemos visto ejemplos en este hilo) y que llegado el momento se van a poner de parte del adversario, ya que ese es su mundo. Porque en el fondo no les gusta su país, no lo aman, prefieren a Londres, Nueva York, o Miami. Miran por encima del hombro al resto de sus compatriotas (sobre todo los de clase trabajadora), y tienen un concepto idealizado de Occidente, incluso ingenuo. En España también hay de eso, los que denomino "obreros de Malasaña", entre otros.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> " la OTAN " está armando a grupos terroristas descontrolados con armas militares de gran potencia para la guerra que está prevista contra los países europeos, contra nosotros !
> 
> Un contingente de millones de moros , negros y sicarios de otros países enemigos , en edad militar, que alguien ha traído durante estos años, están esperando impacientes el arsenal y que les den la señal.
> 
> Para la gente que se haya creído la alianza de civilizaciones , que nos vienen a pagar las pensiones y que el mundo es un sitio guay , la guerra civil entre eslavos es una buena bofetada para que aterricen en el mundo real.





amcxxl dijo:


> evidentemente lo de Charly Hebdo y Bataclan fue un ensayo, cuando llegue el momento tendremos una guerra civil etnico-religiosa en Europa Occidental con una poblacion infantiloide que no se entera de nada
> 
> yo recuerdo un articulo ruso de hace un par de años en el que se discutia si Rusia debia venir a ayudarnos o no a los de Europa Occidental, asi estan las cosas, ningun politicastro ni nadie que mande algo en España sabe de que va el tema... y si lo sabe es peor porque es un traidor



Las llamadas guerras yugoslavas o guerras de los Balcanes que realmente fue sólo una, tienen diferentes nombres para que el número de muertos provocado por la OTAN quedase más repartido , ha sido un ensayo para lo que viene ahora.

No es casualidad que Sarajevo, la capital de Bosnia, *territorio musulmán para el que trabajó Pedro Sánchez* , fuese el origen de la primera guerra mundial ( que realmente fue la destrucción de Europa una vez más ) y que causó 30 millones de muertos...

y como la ruina de Alemania causada por esa guerra fue el detonante de la segunda guerra mundial , podemos concluir que el asesinato del heredero al imperio Austrohúngaro y su esposa en Sarajevo fue la causa del asesinato de 100 millones de Europeos y la destrucción de la formación de una potencia mundial. 

Como no se ha esclarecido quienes financiaban a los terroristas que mataron al archiduque Francisco Fernando y su esposa, cabe suponer que fueron los mismos que ahora están llenado a Europa de enemigos además de intervenir en la sociedad a través de la ingeniería social.

Nadie quiere que exista " Estados Unidos de Europa " , cada vez que se ha consolidado , llega alguien y la destruye.
El proyecto de Napoleón era el mismo que el de Hitler , una unión europea que compitiese por la hegemonía mundial . Pero es obvio que sólo puede quedar uno.









Atentado de Sarajevo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org












El famoso magnicidio que fue el detonante de la Primera Guerra Mundial - BBC News Mundo


El asesinato de dos personas el 24 de junio de 1914 dio origen a una furia incontrolable que solo meses después llevaría a seis países europeos a la Primera Guerra Mundial. Hoy 100 años después del fin de la guerra, recordamos estos hechos.




www.bbc.com













El 'niqab' asoma en Sarajevo


"La empresa Panamera le ofrece apartamentos de lujo, de 47 a 110 metros cuadrados, en una localización exclusiva, alta calidad de construcción y listos para entrar a vivir en




www.elmundo.es













El archiduque en Sarajevo, un atentado para detonar la guerra


El domingo 28 de junio de 1914 amaneció caluroso y despejado sobre los Balcanes. Aquella mañana de verano, nada hacía presagiar que unas horas más tarde tendría lugar uno de los a



www.elmundo.es
















Guerras yugoslavas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (12 Mar 2022)

Parece que el loco zar no le salen los planes. Ahora amenaza a los paises qeu den armas.









Ukraine-Krieg: Angriff auf Kyjiw - Fotos zeigen erschütternden Alltag


Russische Truppen sind am 24. Februar 2022 in die Ukraine einmarschiert. Seither tobt ein Krieg, der bereits jetzt zahlreiche Opfer auf beiden Seiten gefordert hat. Alle aktuellen Infos im Liveblog.




www.express.de


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Zelensky on fake Russia, namely on "chemical weapons": "It's very scary for people. Very terrible signals from Russia when they say that we have some chemical weapons. You already think, so they can use chemical weapons. That is, all their signals are not just that. "



Y para qué va a usar Rusia armas químicas? Qué conseguiría usándolas que no pueda conseguir sin usarlas?


----------



## Archimanguina (12 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Los socios occidentales vuelven a traicionar a los ucranianos
> 
> la ayuda españolas resultó ser educativa. El primer lote de lanzagranadas Instalaza C-90 Y Alcotan-100 que llegaron a Ucrania consistió en manuales de instrucción y cohetes de prácticas. En la situación, como dicen, el ministro de asuntos exteriores de Ucrania, Kuleba, está siendo informada. Pero hasta ahora la parte española no ha dado explicaciones.
> 
> ...



se llama nadar y guardar la ropa, no sé si en rusia o en algún otro pais tienen un dicho similar, o es unico de nuestra idiosincracia.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (12 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Perfectamente explicado. Por muy brillantes que sean, no son de fiar. Es una suerte de quinta columna, personas que en muchos casos se han formado en los EEUU o Reino Unido (hemos visto ejemplos en este hilo) y que llegado el momento se van a poner de parte del adversario, ya que ese es su mundo. Porque en el fondo no les gusta su país, no lo aman, prefieren a Londres, Nueva York, o Miami. Miran por encima del hombro al resto de sus compatriotas (sobre todo los de clase trabajadora), y tienen un concepto idealizado de Occidente, incluso ingenuo. En España también hay de eso, los que denomino "obreros de Malasaña", entre otros.



Te has fijado en tu foto que sale en tus mensajes al pie de ellos???

Asi veo a rusia, ella solita, autoaislada, creyendose la mejor cuando ha quedado 3º  , comiendo bandera, mucha bandera.


----------



## Señor X (12 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Los socios occidentales vuelven a traicionar a los ucranianos
> 
> la ayuda españolas resultó ser educativa. El primer lote de lanzagranadas Instalaza C-90 Y Alcotan-100 que llegaron a Ucrania consistió en manuales de instrucción y cohetes de prácticas. En la situación, como dicen, el ministro de asuntos exteriores de Ucrania, Kuleba, está siendo informada. Pero hasta ahora la parte española no ha dado explicaciones.
> 
> ...



Ay Dios mio, decidme que esto es propaganda rusa. No se de qué forma se puede calificar esto.


----------



## walkietalkie (12 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Solo tienes que ver a ZP sentado ante USA y como cobra del narcochavismo para que se desmonte tu filfa.
> LA xtrema izmierda abreva del kremlin y soys uno



Actualízate, ya no existe el narcochavismo, ahora se necesita su petróleo y son buenos


----------



## arriondas (12 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Te has fijado en tu foto que sale en tus mensajes al pie de ellos???
> 
> Asi veo a rusia, ella solita, autoaislada, creyendose la mejor cuando ha quedado 3º  , comiendo bandera, mucha bandera.



Es una bandera eslovena... La de la ganadora en esa prueba.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (12 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es una bandera eslovena... La de la ganadora en esa prueba.



Pero entiendes el mensaje.....


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Mar 2022)

a putin se le revuelven las satrapias



walkietalkie dijo:


> Actualízate, ya no existe el narcochavismo, ahora se necesita su petróleo y son buenos


----------



## amcxxl (12 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa mostró el momento de la destrucción de un vehículo de combate de infantería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en una posición de tiro equipada en la región de Kiev con munición de artillería de alta precisión Krasnopol. La munición de artillería de alta precisión, guiada por un rayo láser, golpea un objeto blindado con precisión milimétrica, destruyendo la posición de tiro de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (12 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Sigue siendo una demostración de debilidad. Ir sacando cartas propagandísticas cada poco es que van mal las cosas. Al menos los british en su propaganda de la 2gm callaban los momentos malos, no se sacaban una chorrada nueva



Lo siento pero no ves la jugada.
*Es una amenaza,* no una debilidad.
Recuerda que EEUU tiene socios en la zona que *no pertenecen a la OTAN.

¿Que crees que pasaría si Rusia decide escalar el conflicto hacia el sur?*
Coje un mapa de Oriente Medio y dime que países ves.
¿De verdad crees que EEUU va a enviar soldados otra vez a Irak?
¿De verdad crees que EEUU va a enviar soldados otra vez a Afghanistán?
¿De verdad crees que EEUU va a enviar soldados a Siria?

Ahora dime que países quedarían rodeados.
Pues eso.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (12 Mar 2022)

walkietalkie dijo:


> Actualízate, ya no existe el narcochavismo, ahora se necesita su petróleo y son buenos



Obviamente y al revés igual no? Maduro irá corriendo a comerle la polla al malvado imperialismo o le van a decir a Biden que se vaya a la mierda


----------



## arriondas (12 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Pero entiendes el mensaje.....



En fin...


----------



## bubibartra (12 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Sigue siendo una demostración de debilidad. Ir sacando cartas propagandísticas cada poco es que van mal las cosas. Al menos los british en su propaganda de la 2gm callaban los momentos malos, no se sacaban una chorrada nueva
> [/CITA]
> Si ya sabemos qye los ucranianos han matado 40.000 rusos y están casi en Moscú ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 Mar 2022)

walkietalkie dijo:


> Actualízate, ya no existe el narcochavismo, ahora se necesita su petróleo y son buenos



Cosas de 1984…cambian de guión cuando les interesa. Son los reyes de la comedia los anglos….


----------



## uberales (12 Mar 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> Lo siento pero no ves la jugada.
> *Es una amenaza,* no una debilidad.
> Recuerda que EEUU tiene socios en la zona que *no pertenecen a la OTAN.
> 
> ...



Qué va a escalar Rusia al sur si está pidiendo la hora. Está en el minuto 93 ganando 1-0


----------



## Rafl Eg (12 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Los socios occidentales vuelven a traicionar a los ucranianos
> 
> la ayuda españolas resultó ser educativa. El primer lote de lanzagranadas Instalaza C-90 Y Alcotan-100 que llegaron a Ucrania consistió en manuales de instrucción y cohetes de prácticas. En la situación, como dicen, el ministro de asuntos exteriores de Ucrania, Kuleba, está siendo informada. Pero hasta ahora la parte española no ha dado explicaciones.
> 
> ...



Pues muy bien jugado ahí por parte de perro sánchez y de los encargados de los envíos. El material militar bueno de verdad se debe quedar en España para defender nuestras fronteras de cualquier amenaza externa


----------



## tomasjos (12 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Perfectamente explicado. Por muy brillantes que sean, no son de fiar. Es una suerte de quinta columna, personas que en muchos casos se han formado en los EEUU o Reino Unido (hemos visto ejemplos en este hilo) y que llegado el momento se van a poner de parte del adversario, ya que ese es su mundo. Porque en el fondo no les gusta su país, no lo aman, prefieren a Londres, Nueva York, o Miami. Miran por encima del hombro al resto de sus compatriotas (sobre todo los de clase trabajadora), y tienen un concepto idealizado de Occidente, incluso ingenuo. En España también hay de eso, los que denomino "obreros de Malasaña", entre otros.



Exacto, y añadamos a Podemos como parte de ese fenómeno de captacion de élites por parte de los anglos. Su facción troskoguay es muy activa en eso.


----------



## amcxxl (12 Mar 2022)

Los griegos, que se encuentran en el sótano de una escuela en el pueblo de Sartana cerca de Mariupol, se vuelven hacia Grecia: “Los rusos no matan a nadie. Aquí nadie dispara a los civiles. Tan pronto como los rusos llegaron aquí, inmediatamente nos trajeron ayuda”.


#MARIUPOL—La situación militar en Mariupol por #SouthFront, a partir de ayer, 11 de marzo de 2022. Más o menos consistente con mis propias proyecciones. Hoy, la situación sigue mejorando para las fuerzas de #DNR


----------



## amcxxl (12 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Lo de mandarles PCMs si que me parece de puta madre, ya están muertos en vida aquí que más les da terminar de morir allá. Propagarán derroición entre las tropas y crearán rechazo de la población ucraniana.



cuantos mas terroristas maten los rusos en Ucrania menos terroristas habra cuando la guerra nos llegue a nosotros


----------



## Burbujo II (12 Mar 2022)

*China y Argentina acuerdan una alianza que pone nerviosos a los compradores de LITIO en todo el mundo*


----------



## Eneko Aritza (12 Mar 2022)

Off topic o no tanto....
Sanciones boomerang le llaman.


----------



## raptors (12 Mar 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> Deja de hacer spam de mierda



Lo dice el que escupe pura mierda proUsa... para eso estan los "boots".. como "SkullandPhones..." para eso les pagan... su misión es enmierdar el hilo...


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Tanques T-64BV destruidos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, así como MT-LB abandonados con Zu-23-2 y Uragan MLRS.


----------



## dabuti (12 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *China y Argentina acuerdan una alianza que pone nerviosos a los compradores de LITIO en todo el mundo*



Los bipolares están de los nervios.


----------



## Rafl Eg (12 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Tanques T-64BV destruidos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, así como MT-LB abandonados con Zu-23-2 y Uragan MLRS.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 980381
> Ver archivo adjunto 980382
> ...



Todo ese material supongo que se podrá recoger y reutilizar cuando acabe todo, algunas cosas se arreglarán y volverán a estar funcionales y otras servirán para piezas. De esa forma se minimizarían las pérdidas de material de los rusos.
Incluso creo que con los blindados y armamento que están capturando de Ucrania salen ganando respecto a las pérdidas propias. El balance ahí sería positivo al final


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (12 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Qué va a escalar Rusia al sur si está pidiendo la hora. Está en el minuto 93 ganando 1-0





Te acabo de decir que las fuerzas aéreas ni siquiera han entrado en combate.
¿Te lo he dicho o no te lo he dicho?


Te están engañando y no lo ves aunque te lo pongan delante.
Eres otro rehén europeo.
Suerte.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Parece que el loco zar no le salen los planes. Ahora amenaza a los paises qeu den armas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hora de duplicar los envíos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Mar 2022)

zelensky propuso celebrar conversaciones entre Rusia y Ucrania en Jerusalén
*Зеленский предложил провести переговоры России и Украины в Иерусалиме*
Короткая ссылка 12 марта 2022, 17:58 









Florentzia Q17


Zelensky a proposé de tenir des pourparlers entre la Russie et l'Ukraine à Jérusalem https://russian.rt.com/ussr/news/975000-zelenskii-rossiya-peregovory




anonup.com





Президент Украины Владимир Зеленский заявил, что предложил премьер-министру Израиля Нафтали Беннету провести переговоры Украины и России в Иерусалиме.
Zelensky propuso celebrar conversaciones entre Rusia y Ucrania en Jerusalén
12 de marzo de 2022, 17:58
El presidente ucraniano, Volodymyr Zelensky, ha declarado que ha ofrecido al primer ministro israelí, Naftali Bennett, celebrar conversaciones entre Ucrania y Rusia en Jerusalén.​


----------



## Harman (12 Mar 2022)

El vicefiscal de Rusia reafirma que su país ha informado a Estados Unidos de que los convoyes de suministro de armas a Ucrania son "objetivos legítimos" para los militares rusos

t.me/asbmil/591


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Todo ese material supongo que se podrá recoger y reutilizar cuando acabe todo, algunas cosas se arreglarán y volverán a estar funcionales y otras servirán para piezas. De esa forma se minimizarían las pérdidas de material de los rusos.
> Incluso creo que con los blindados y armamento que están capturando de Ucrania salen ganando respecto a las pérdidas propias. El balance ahí sería positivo al final



Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja qué grande.

Los cuerpos de los muertos ucranianos también pueden ser útiles para salir ganando...al cadáver sin cabeza de un ruso que era calvo, le pones la cabeza de un ucraniano muerto pero con pelo...AJEDREZ!


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (12 Mar 2022)

El gobierno ruso se preocupa por la salud psicologica de los ciudadanos rusos. Ese es el motivo que esgrime para cerrar INSTAGRAM en Rusia.









Роскомнадзор объяснил блокировку Instagram заботой о психологическом здоровье россиян - Газета.Ru | Новости


Через портал «Госуслуги» было распространено сообщение Роскомнадзора, в котором ведомство объяснило решение о блокировке Instagram заботой о психологическом здоровье россиян, в первую очередь детей и подростков. Об этом сообщает издание «Фонтанка» .




www.gazeta.ru


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Dado que me has sacado una basura fundamentalmente nazi e intuyo q apoyas la invasión realizada por Rusia como salvadora de tus valores (imagino q también quieres que Vladimirovich cruce los pirineos) debo entender que los que son reealmente nazis son los rusos, nazis e imperialistas. Y mucho cagarse en moros y negros pero el que va a llevar a musulmanes a pelear para matar a blanquitas es el ruso. A ver si arreglamos la cabeza.



cuando veas entrar en China o en cualquier otro país , a millones de moros y negros sin ningún tipo de documentación , formación , sin nada que perder y extrañamente feroces , me hablas de nazis y pensiones. 

¿ te sueña el black lives matter ? eres lo suficientemente despierto para darte cuenta que cualquier irrelevancia puede servir de detonante si los que están diseñando todo esto así lo deciden ? 

¿ de verdad hay gente tan ingenua y abducida que no se da cuenta que todos estos militares están coordinados y siguiendo instrucciones ?


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> Te acabo de decir que las fuerzas aéreas ni siquiera han entrado en combate.
> ¿Te lo he dicho o no te lo he dicho?
> 
> 
> ...



La fuerza aérea rusa no vuela apenas porque no puede, imbécil.


----------



## silenus (12 Mar 2022)

Motín en el ejército ruso: 600 marineros se niegan a desembarcar para combatir cerca de Odesa


Unos 600 marineros rusos se habrían amotinado para desobedecer las órdenes de desembarcar y combatir en la región de Odesa, en el sur de Ucrania, según ha informado este sábado el Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania (SBU), la principal agencia de los servicios secretos ucranianos.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## walkietalkie (12 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Cosas de 1984…cambian de guión cuando les interesa. Son los reyes de la comedia los anglos….



Y si acaban con Moscú. El gobierno venezolano es sancionado y considerado terrorista al día siguiente.


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Se informa que dos aviones de transporte Airbus A400M de la Fuerza Aérea Turca están atrapados en el aeropuerto de Boryspil. Han estado parados allí desde el 24 de febrero y no han podido volar debido al estallido de las hostilidades.


----------



## somnus (12 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> “_Los hombres en RU tienen la esperanza de vida más baja de cualquier país del mundo” _
> 
> 
> Así, sin exagerar.
> ...



Cierto (con respecto al comentario de twitter), pero en el articulo se rectifica. Ahora mirad que paises hay por debajo en esperanza de vida: Camboya, Filipinas, Afganistan,... y los paises Africanos.

y añado:
exceso de mortalidad en 2021, adivinad quien tiene el mayor desfase

The pandemic’s true death toll: millions more than official counts


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

Los turcochinos con sus checas…


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Motín en el ejército ruso: 600 marineros se niegan a desembarcar para combatir cerca de Odesa
> 
> 
> Unos 600 marineros rusos se habrían amotinado para desobedecer las órdenes de desembarcar y combatir en la región de Odesa, en el sur de Ucrania, según ha informado este sábado el Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania (SBU), la principal agencia de los servicios secretos ucranianos.
> ...



¡De los productores de los cascos blancos de Siria y los creadores del fantasma de Kiev nos llega la próxima superproducción!


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (12 Mar 2022)

El 2º oligarca más importante de Rusia, el rey del niquel, el unico que sutilmente ha deslizado la idea de que nacionalizar puede hacer retroceder a Rusia 100 años. Dicho en rusia, dentro.









Потанин прокомментировал идею национализировать иностранные компании - Газета.Ru | Новости


Глава «Норникеля» Владимир Потанин в интервью РБК заявил, что выступает против «конфискации и экспроприации» иностранных компаний, но не самой идеи их национализации.




www.gazeta.ru


----------



## Homero+10 (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Mar 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Motín en el ejército ruso: 600 marineros se niegan a desembarcar para combatir cerca de Odesa
> 
> 
> Unos 600 marineros rusos se habrían amotinado para desobedecer las órdenes de desembarcar y combatir en la región de Odesa, en el sur de Ucrania, según ha informado este sábado el Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania (SBU), la principal agencia de los servicios secretos ucranianos.
> ...



Y veinteminutillos se han enterado por que les han llamado, "mira que queremos ser buena ghente" joder que se curren mejor la desinformación.


----------



## uberales (12 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *China y Argentina acuerdan una alianza que pone nerviosos a los compradores de LITIO en todo el mundo*



¿Argentina tiene Litio? ¿No será Bolivia?


----------



## Homero+10 (12 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ¡De los productores de los cascos blancos de Siria y los creadores del fantasma de Kiev nos llega la próxima superproducción!



Y de los MIG 29 que estan llegando


----------



## Kluster (12 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> zelensky propuso celebrar conversaciones entre Rusia y Ucrania en Jerusalén​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Mar 2022)

LA SUBIDA DE PRECIOS DE LOS COMBUSTIBLES. ¿ OTRO TIPO DE CONFINAMIENTO ?

  High fuel prices are just another way of LOCKING US DOWN without actually announcing it! 

Disclosure Library
  ​


----------



## alfonbass (12 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Perfectamente explicado. Por muy brillantes que sean, no son de fiar. Es una suerte de quinta columna, personas que en muchos casos se han formado en los EEUU o Reino Unido (hemos visto ejemplos en este hilo) y que llegado el momento se van a poner de parte del adversario, ya que ese es su mundo. Porque en el fondo no les gusta su país, no lo aman, prefieren a Londres, Nueva York, o Miami. Miran por encima del hombro al resto de sus compatriotas (sobre todo los de clase trabajadora), y tienen un concepto idealizado de Occidente, incluso ingenuo. En España también hay de eso, los que denomino "obreros de Malasaña", entre otros.



Querer a tu pais es desear la libertad individual por encima de todo, querer que le vaya bien a tus semejantes, además, eso es tener empatía...

Lo contrario, además de demostrar ser una mala persona es de ser un ignorante, porque so SIEMPRE sale mal


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (12 Mar 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Ucrania


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (12 Mar 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Motín en el ejército ruso: 600 marineros se niegan a desembarcar para combatir cerca de Odesa
> 
> 
> Unos 600 marineros rusos se habrían amotinado para desobedecer las órdenes de desembarcar y combatir en la región de Odesa, en el sur de Ucrania, según ha informado este sábado el Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania (SBU), la principal agencia de los servicios secretos ucranianos.
> ...



veracidad?


----------



## uberales (12 Mar 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> Te acabo de decir que las fuerzas aéreas ni siquiera han entrado en combate.
> ¿Te lo he dicho o no te lo he dicho?
> 
> 
> ...



¿No será que sus ffaa son una bazofia?


----------



## Homero+10 (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## alnitak (12 Mar 2022)

invasion de taiwan el martes


----------



## gargamelix (12 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> ¿Argentina tiene Litio? ¿No será Bolivia?



Argentina, Chile y Bolivia tienen, pero es que la UE tiene muchísimo en yacimientos conocidos y sin explotar. Pero MUCHO.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (12 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ¡De los productores de los cascos blancos de Siria y los creadores del fantasma de Kiev nos llega la próxima superproducción!



Y de la familia asesinada con las maletas intactas de pie y sin " bujeros" , lo mismo que sus ropas, en un escenario bombardeado sin cascotes ni escombros.


----------



## alfonbass (12 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Te has fijado en tu foto que sale en tus mensajes al pie de ellos???
> 
> Asi veo a rusia, ella solita, autoaislada, creyendose la mejor cuando ha quedado 3º  , comiendo bandera, mucha bandera.



Para esta gente solo hay eso, quieren ver a Rusia aislada del mundo, todo por su puta gilipollez de "idea" sobre el mundo, les importan tres cojones los rusos y cualquier otro, solo quieren su mierda de idea, no se imaginan el daño que están haciendo a los rusos, que tanto "dicen" amar, pero que es mentira


----------



## Homero+10 (12 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> veracidad?




Si lo dice 20 minutos tiene que ser real


----------



## Seronoser (12 Mar 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Motín en el ejército ruso: 600 marineros se niegan a desembarcar para combatir cerca de Odesa
> 
> 
> Unos 600 marineros rusos se habrían amotinado para desobedecer las órdenes de desembarcar y combatir en la región de Odesa, en el sur de Ucrania, según ha informado este sábado el Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania (SBU), la principal agencia de los servicios secretos ucranianos.
> ...



jajajajajajaajajajajajaja 20 minutos jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## Mabuse (12 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


>



Parecen mohais.


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Más imágenes de equipo perdido por los ucros


----------



## ciruiostar (12 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Un petróleo de mala calidad (de los peores, muy pesado y viscoso), y una infraestructura hecha un asco. Los costes de extracción son entre tres y cinco veces más elevados que los de otros crudos, y el refinado es problemático (y también costoso) Las consecuencias... es más caro. Encima no puede suplir el petróleo ruso que, por ejemplo, compraban los EEUU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No todos los yacimientos de crudo del país son el petróleo extra-pesado y pesado de la faja petrolífera del Orinoco que apenas iniciaba su proceso de explotación antes de las sanciones, por cierto eso del contenido de azufre se conoce desde hace años y las refinerías fueron construidas para lidiar con él, los yacimientos principales del país son de crudo de mejor calidad procedente del lago de Maracaibo y de hecho las refinerías están hechas para refinar ese petróleo y con el de la faja del Orinoco lo que se hacía era mezclarlo con crudo extra-liviano o diluyentes para reducir la cantidad de grados api y que así fluyera por las tuberías.

La infraestructura se cayó por dos razones: la corruptela y la ineptitud de los que dejaron a cargo de PDVSA y el bloqueo. como todas las piezas y repuestos para industria petrolera eran vainas canadienses, yanquis y europeas cuando metieron las sanciones dejaron sin proveedores a PDVSA para seguir sosteniendo las actividades y el mantenimiento de las plantas, el resultado la producción petrolera se desplomo.

De hecho, los europeos y anglos están en este embrollo por su política mediocre de andar atacando a los países exportadores de petróleo, ahora no tienen proveedores sencillamente porque destruyeron las infraestructuras petroleras, y aunque se levantaran las sanciones totalmente tomara al menos 2 años reactivar la industria petrolera a plena máquina.

Y como último dato mosca con tomarle la palabra a los ex-directivos de PDVSA todo esos son una estela de híper-corruptos totalmente entregados a su amo anglosajón.


----------



## uberales (12 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Argentina, Chile y Bolivia tienen, pero es que la UE tiene muchísimo en yacimientos conocidos y sin explotar. Pero MUCHO.



Pero porque somos gilipollas, que china sea la primera productora de "tierras raras" es por culpa de las normativas ecolojetas de la ue. Las tierras raras están en todo el mundo. La mayoría de las normativa ecolojeta está apoyada por asociaciones ecolojetas que recibe dinero de países productores de todo lo que prohibimos.


----------



## Bartleby (12 Mar 2022)

Españoles por el mundo. Este no sabe ni por dónde le pega el aire


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> veracidad?



Ninguna


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (12 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Para esta gente solo hay eso, quieren ver a Rusia aislada del mundo, todo por su puta gilipollez de "idea" sobre el mundo, les importan tres cojones los rusos y cualquier otro, solo quieren su mierda de idea, no se imaginan el daño que están haciendo a los rusos, que tanto "dicen" amar, pero que es mentira



Se autoaislan, ellos solos. Los educan desde pequeños en las escuelas que estan amenzados, que todos tienen envidia de ellos por ser el país más grande etc etc
Esa educación y el tener un ex espia sovietico de presidente llevan a este revanchismo historico y al autoaislamiento.


----------



## Rafl Eg (12 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


>



Que ritmazo lol, qué clase de ultraortodoxos son? No parecen los habituales


----------



## Mabuse (12 Mar 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Motín en el ejército ruso: 600 marineros se niegan a desembarcar para combatir cerca de Odesa
> 
> 
> Unos 600 marineros rusos se habrían amotinado para desobedecer las órdenes de desembarcar y combatir en la región de Odesa, en el sur de Ucrania, según ha informado este sábado el Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania (SBU), la principal agencia de los servicios secretos ucranianos.
> ...



En Odesa, Motín. Aquí imágenes en directo del evento.


----------



## crocodile (12 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Zelensky se declara dispuesto a negociar con Rusia- RT
> 
> t.me/asbmil/590



Rendición incondicional o nada nazi de M.


----------



## Kreonte (12 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> cuando veas entrar en China o en cualquier otro país , a millones de moros y negros sin ningún tipo de documentación , formación , sin nada que perder y extrañamente feroces , me hablas de nazis y pensiones.
> 
> ¿ te sueña el black lives matter ? eres lo suficientemente despierto para darte cuenta que cualquier irrelevancia puede servir de detonante si los que están diseñando todo esto así lo deciden ?
> 
> ¿ de verdad hay gente tan ingenua y abducida que no se da cuenta que todos estos militares están coordinados y siguiendo instrucciones ?



El tema de la inmigración ilegal es algo que podemos resolver nosotros desde dentro sin necesidad de "apoyar" un conflicto bélico que, además, no estalla por la defensa de ciertos valores. Va de otra cosa. Pero tu me mezclas churras con merinas porque sí.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> ¿No será que sus ffaa son una bazofia?



Más que nada que sólo tiran bombas tontas, y para eso hay que volar a una altura en la que los cilindros mágicos los pueden derribar.
Aparte de que la OTAN chiva en tiempo real cualquier movimiento aéreo ruso...


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (12 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Españoles por el mundo. Este no sabe ni por dónde le pega el aire



No le llegas a la suela del zapato, y lo sabes


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Españoles por el mundo. Este no sabe ni por dónde le pega el aire



Y este subnormal de donde se ha escapao?


----------



## Harman (12 Mar 2022)

*Donetsk corre el riesgo de sufrir un corte total de agua, según ha advertido el director del centro de producción de Donetsk de la empresa comunal Voda Donbassa, Hennadiy Balitsky. Según él, el depósito de agua de reserva, que actualmente alimenta a Donetsk, se ha agotado, quedando agua en él para un mes aproximadamente, tras lo cual el agua en la ciudad podría quedar completamente desconectada, informaron los medios rusos.

Continúa el bloqueo de la capital de la DNR desde el oeste por parte de las formaciones del régimen de Kiev. Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas siguen siendo capaces de bombardear toda la zona de los bloques de la ciudad.*

t.me/anna_news/24311


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> No le llegas a la suela del zapato, y lo sabes



Ya sabes ... tira p'allá ....


----------



## bubibartra (12 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Rendición incondicional o nada nazi de M.



Bueno ha dicho que para Ucrania ser una nación independiente ya sería una victoria.....


Vamos que el tipo está rebajando rebajando

Ni va a entrar en la OTAN y en la UE se ha descartado entrada express


----------



## silenus (12 Mar 2022)

Zelenski admite 1.300 bajas militares ucranianas y cifra en 12.000 las rusas


Mientras tanto, el líder ruso, Vladímir Putin, ha acusado a las fuerzas "nacionalistas" ucranianas de violar el derecho internacional humanitario en las zonas de hostilidades




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## [IΞI] (12 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Españoles por el mundo. Este no sabe ni por dónde le pega el aire



No todo va a ser fuga de cerebros, también habrá que exportar algún subnormal digo yo.

Pobre chaval con el cerebro lavado... a saber que pensará cuando vea a sus nuevos compis torturar gente.


----------



## Harman (12 Mar 2022)

De hecho, esas son las imágenes de las consecuencias de la explosión en el puerto de Beirut en agosto de 2020."

MSM & tristemente hasta face book twitter permitiendo llevar la falsa propaganda anti #Rusia a cada casa ,encubriendo los laboratorios biológicos ,armando a la extrema derecha transfiriendo los helicópteros de cabeza por la #CIA

- 10 de marzo​El vídeo se está difundiendo activamente por las plataformas de las redes sociales, afirmando que se trata de "Kharkiv" destruida hasta los cimientos. Pero, ¿desde cuándo Kharkiv se encuentra en la orilla del mar?​De hecho, se trata de las imágenes de las consecuencias de la explosión en el puerto de Beirut en agosto de 2020.​


----------



## alnitak (12 Mar 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Motín en el ejército ruso: 600 marineros se niegan a desembarcar para combatir cerca de Odesa
> 
> 
> Unos 600 marineros rusos se habrían amotinado para desobedecer las órdenes de desembarcar y combatir en la región de Odesa, en el sur de Ucrania, según ha informado este sábado el Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania (SBU), la principal agencia de los servicios secretos ucranianos.
> ...




no se que creen que ganan los ukfos diciendo estas chorradas.. si nadie de rusia les puede leer

dan pena


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y este subnormal de donde se ha escapao?



Y encima se enrola en el batallón Azov, que sabemos cómo terminaran cuando los cojan los chechenos kadirovitas.


----------



## Mabuse (12 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> No todo va a ser fuga de cerebros, también habrá que exportar algún subnormal digo yo.
> 
> Pobre chaval con el cerebro lavado... a saber que pensará cuando vea a sus nuevos compis torturar gente.



O cuando le encadenen a un poste y le aten con cinta americana a una ametralladora.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Mar 2022)

__





Twitter Publish







publish.twitter.com





Disculpas estoy haciendo pruebas intentando pasar videos de telegram a twiter para colgarlos aquí



creo que lo he conseguido, disculpas de nuevo


----------



## Guanotopía (12 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Españoles por el mundo. Este no sabe ni por dónde le pega el aire



Se rumorea que puede ser el antiguo webmaster del Daily Stormer en español y condenado por poseer contenido pedófilo.









El zaragozano investigado por dirigir una web neonazi, condenado por pornografía infantil


La Audiencia Nacional halló vídeos pedófilos en los ordenadores requisados por Europol cuando lo detuvo por un delito de odio en 2018.




www.heraldo.es





Encaja como un guante en el batallón Azov.


----------



## paconan (12 Mar 2022)

Bonita la han dejado,

Dentro de la ciudad sitiada de #Rusia de #Mariupol en el sur de #Ucrania


----------



## Besarionis (12 Mar 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Motín en el ejército ruso: 600 marineros se niegan a desembarcar para combatir cerca de Odesa
> 
> 
> Unos 600 marineros rusos se habrían amotinado para desobedecer las órdenes de desembarcar y combatir en la región de Odesa, en el sur de Ucrania, según ha informado este sábado el Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania (SBU), la principal agencia de los servicios secretos ucranianos.
> ...



Hostia, se superan día a día. 
Mañana nos contarán que el gato de Putin se amotina y se pone a arañar el sofá.


----------



## Harman (12 Mar 2022)

El Comandante en Jefe advierte inequívocamente. Es mejor no intentarlo. Enfríen sus cabezas calientes, bajen el tono de su retórica belicosa y entiendan de una vez que Rusia no es Irak ni Afganistán. No hay nada que hacer...


----------



## uberales (12 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Bonita la han dejado,
> 
> Dentro de la ciudad sitiada de #Rusia de #Mariupol en el sur de #Ucrania



Color azul, ¿quiénes son?


----------



## dabuti (12 Mar 2022)

Video de GRAHAM PHILLIPS.

I LOVE BELARUS!!


----------



## Remequilox (12 Mar 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Motín en el ejército ruso: 600 marineros se niegan a desembarcar para combatir cerca de Odesa
> 
> 
> Unos 600 marineros rusos se habrían amotinado para desobedecer las órdenes de desembarcar y combatir en la región de Odesa, en el sur de Ucrania, según ha informado este sábado el Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania (SBU), la principal agencia de los servicios secretos ucranianos.
> ...



Impagable la última frase del panfleto:
_" la victoria de Ucrania no está muy lejos "_

Quien conozca un poco como es esto de la propaganda en situación de guerra, sabrá que la absurdidad de los mensajes es directamente proporcional a la desesperación operativa.


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

El ejército ucraniano está experimentando problemas serios con el combustible.

Según la información recibida, se está desarrollando una situación crítica con el combustible en la zona de operaciones de las llamadas Fuerzas Conjuntas de Ucrania, en el Donbas. Al grupo le quedan pocos días de provisiones y en muchas partes ya no hay gasolina ni diésel. Esto también se evidencia en imágenes de equipos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania abandonados masivamente sin rastros de enfrentamientos.

Teniendo en cuenta el hecho de que en los últimos días el ejército ruso ha infligido una gran cantidad de ataques de precisión en depósitos de combustible en diferentes partes de Ucrania, es posible que pronto se desarrolle una situación similar en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en otras áreas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Color azul, ¿quiénes son?



Nazis


----------



## crocodile (12 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Españoles por el mundo. Este no sabe ni por dónde le pega el aire



Neo nazi sano y encima orgulloso.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Mar 2022)

16:30 El primer lote de ayuda militar a Ucrania desde España consistió casi en su totalidad en ayudas de entrenamiento y maniquíes de lanzagranadas Instalaza C-90 y Alcotan-100,escribeCanal de telegramas "Readovka


----------



## kenny220 (12 Mar 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Zelenski admite 1.300 bajas militares ucranianas y cifra en 12.000 las rusas
> 
> 
> Mientras tanto, el líder ruso, Vladímir Putin, ha acusado a las fuerzas "nacionalistas" ucranianas de violar el derecho internacional humanitario en las zonas de hostilidades
> ...



Hombre el derecho internacional, se lo ha pasado por el forro Putin al invadir un Estado soberano


----------



## Rafl Eg (12 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se agradece la labor para informar en el hilo


----------



## keylargof (12 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Bonita la han dejado,
> 
> Dentro de la ciudad sitiada de #Rusia de #Mariupol en el sur de #Ucrania



La han dejado muy desnazificada. El glorioso ejército ruso, experto en destruir bloques de apartamentos.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Scardanelli, se quedan los que no comulgan con el globalismo liberal progre, y los que no deben su éxito a las redes montadas por los anglos en Rusia. Vamos, los quinta columnistas.



Perdona que te lo diga, pero resulta risible que hables de "redes" en un país que es estructurado sobre la base de una cleptocracia clientelar.

Eso que tú llamas "estatismo", es una aristrocacia clientelar impuesta sobre la base del matonismo y el terror. Lo mismo que con los soviets, pero con otro nombre y curiosamente, menos contrapesos.



tomasjos dijo:


> Cuidado, que no le niego que los que se van sean brillantes, de hecho estoy seguro de ello. Los anglos no han captado a los peores, bien al contrario captan a los potenciales líderes jóvenes para crear estructuras de poder nuevas ligadas a ellos o bien copar poco a poco las existentes. Pero que se vayan es bueno porque son traidores a su país, a su pueblo y a su cultura, por no hablar de a la clase obrera a la que desprecian porque ellos se sienten ciudadanos de otra clase social, superiores a los demás, sin darse cuenta de que les han usado contra su propia gente.



Lo que aun no has entendido es que nadie capta, sino que los buenos huyen. Huyen de la prisión de mediocridad que siempre ha sido Rusia. Aquí un ejemplo... pasa lo mismo que con la OTAN, pero eso ya lo sabes...









Sergey Brin - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





No es de extrañar la cantidad de judíos askenazís que han terminado en EEUU.



tomasjos dijo:


> De hecho en España ha sido así desde los 80, y el PSOE ha sido el canalizador de ese fenómeno de creación de nuevas élites en España, alternativas a las existentes y más fieles al progresismo globalista anglo.
> 
> Yo lo que espero es que todos esos españoles que se han vendido a esa potencia extranjera a través del PSOE se vayan también de mi país. Se creían que podían ser elites por el camino fácil de traicionar a su nación y a sus compatriotas a cambio de fruslerías, cuando no son más que los kapos, los zipayos, los txakurras de los estadounidenses y los británicos




Dinos, Tomás, ¿cómo sirves tú a España frente a "kapos"...? ¿Cómo te estás dejando la vida en cada aliento?


----------



## Harman (12 Mar 2022)

Las caras de nuestros defensores. Los que están limpiando Ucrania de la ocupación rusa​


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 Mar 2022)

Nuestros vagos: No se hatreberan a sancionar a rusia porque son el cuarto productor mundial de cesio.

*Borrell hoy: “Vamos a seguir suministrando armas, todas las que podamos”*


----------



## Zepequenhô (12 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Neo nazi sano y encima orgulloso.



Dentro de un mes habrá sido desnazificado.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> La han dejado muy desnazificada. El glorioso ejército ruso, experto en destruir bloques de apartamentos.



El turcochino es un pueblo unido a los hunos y otros grupos de las estepas dedicados al pillaje, por eso se sienten amenazados por cualquier pueblo que pretenda unirse a la civilación...


----------



## Bartleby (12 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Nuestros vagos: No se hatreberan a sancionar a rusia porque son el cuarto productor mundial de cesio.
> 
> *Borrell hoy: “Vamos a seguir suministrando armas, todas las que podamos”*




En una de esas partidas, podríamos también suministrarles a Borrell, para que se una al Azov y le perdamos de vista


----------



## Remequilox (12 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El vicefiscal de Rusia reafirma que su país ha informado a Estados Unidos de que los convoyes de suministro de armas a Ucrania son "objetivos legítimos" para los militares rusos
> 
> t.me/asbmil/591



Es una manera de decir "entrega armas si quieres, no puedo hacer nada contra el "_comercio internacional_", pero si metes camiones polacos con camioneros polacos, luego no me vengas con lloros....."


----------



## dabuti (12 Mar 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Motín en el ejército ruso: 600 marineros se niegan a desembarcar para combatir cerca de Odesa
> 
> 
> Unos 600 marineros rusos se habrían amotinado para desobedecer las órdenes de desembarcar y combatir en la región de Odesa, en el sur de Ucrania, según ha informado este sábado el Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania (SBU), la principal agencia de los servicios secretos ucranianos.
> ...



Acorazado PUTINkin II, no te jode.


----------



## Kluster (12 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El turcochino es un pueblo unido a los hunos y otros grupos de las estepas dedicados al pillaje, por eso se sienten amenazados por cualquier pueblo que pretenda unirse a la civilación...


----------



## uberales (12 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Nazis



Vaya con Ugo Boss ya no hace uniformes chachis.


----------



## Tons of Fear (12 Mar 2022)

As Israel avoids sanctioning oligarchs, 14 private jets arrive from Russia — report


Some planes landing in past 10 days appear to be rented, a possible sign wealthy Russians are looking to slip around financial penalties imposed after Moscow's Ukraine invasion




www.timesofisrael.com





Mientras Israel evita sancionar a los oligarcas, 14 aviones privados llegan desde Rusia - informe
Algunos de los aviones que han aterrizado en los últimos 10 días parecen ser alquilados, una posible señal de que los rusos adinerados están buscando eludir las sanciones financieras impuestas tras la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Moscú


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## paconan (12 Mar 2022)

Helicóptero derribado en el distrito de Skadovsky de la región de Kherson al sur de Ucrania
informe reclaman 2 helicópteros rusos derribados, 1 piloto sobrevivió


Para verificar la pérdida de su helicóptero, compare los números a continuación.


----------



## Harman (12 Mar 2022)

Me hace gracia que la gente se invente esto al azar y ahora lo utilice como argumento

Se suponía que era una guerra de 3 días.​
No puedo ni empezar a imaginar lo que una persona que cree esto piensa que es la guerra

Pero de nuevo la mayoría de la gente que veo en twitter cuando me aventuro fuera de la seguridad de mi cámara de eco todavía creen en la historia de la Isla de la Serpiente, el Fantasma de Kiev, 15.000 soldados rusos muertos, el inminente colapso del ejército ruso, etc etc

Quiero decir que sobrestimé el daño a la infraestructura militar ucraniana el día 1 (pero no por mucho) - pero de nuevo no esperaba que la Fuerza Aérea Rusa simplemente... no bombardeara a los soldados para evitar bajas enemigas

Creo que esto se debe en parte a que los occidentales son tan chovinistas hacia los eslavos que simplemente no saben que Ucrania, al principio de la guerra, era un país fuertemente militarizado del tamaño de Francia con una población de 35 millones de habitantes y el mayor ejército de Europa aparte de Rusia.

... con algunos de los sistemas de fortificación más robustos que se han visto desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial y que cubrían el Donbass, una vasta red de fuerzas paramilitares locales y apoyadas por instructores militares, armamento y datos de reconocimiento occidentales.

Había exactamente un escenario en el que esta guerra habría terminado catastróficamente rápido: las rendiciones masivas. Eso no ocurrió por varias razones (radicales políticos en el ejército, intensa propaganda de guerra, creer en las botas estadounidenses en el terreno), así que la guerra tardará un tiempo.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (12 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Color azul, ¿quiénes son?



Batallón de Azov.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Mar 2022)

¿Aún siguen en el hilo los imbéciles que no reconocen lo evidente, que Ucrania está acabada (como estado independiente y unido), que nadie mueve un dedo por ellos?


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Están friendo a pocos de esos hijos de puta...


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> ¿Aún siguen en el hilo los imbéciles que no reconocen lo evidente, que Ucrania está acabada (como estado independiente y unido), que nadie mueve un dedo por ellos?



La culpa de todo es tuya, _comealmohadas_...









Patriarch of Moscow: Gay pride parades are to blame for the war in Ukraine


Patriarch Kirill of Moscow commented in his sermon yesterday on the bombing of Russian forces in the cities of Ukraine as a "deterioration of the political situation in the Donbass". And this may not come as a surprise, as it is in the spirit of all the statements made by…




orthodoxtimes.com





*Patriarch of Moscow: Gay pride parades are to blame for the war in Ukraine*


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Mar 2022)

¿Cúantos km2 han perdido hoy los neonazis que nadie apoya, ni ayuda y han dejado abandonados ante Rusia?


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> La culpa de todo es tuya, _comealmohadas_...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ja ja ja

Pobre desgraciado e ignorante, por mucho que insultes, Ucrania ha perdido la guerra.

¿Les quedan playas aún a los nazis?


Cantamañanas, que eres un cantamañanas de mierda.


----------



## alnitak (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (12 Mar 2022)

. La ONU advierte que el conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania podría desencadenar una crisis alimentaria a nivel mundial


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Mar 2022)

Tons of Fear dijo:


> As Israel avoids sanctioning oligarchs, 14 private jets arrive from Russia — report
> 
> 
> Some planes landing in past 10 days appear to be rented, a possible sign wealthy Russians are looking to slip around financial penalties imposed after Moscow's Ukraine invasion
> ...





En Israel no ven Telecirco ni leen al forero adolescente Scaragilipollas de 14 años.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Ja ja ja
> 
> Pobre desgraciado e ignorante, por mucho que insultes, Ucrania ha perdido la guerra.
> 
> ...



¿Aun no te has enterado de que Rusia no puede ganar la guerra aunque ocupe Ucrania? No me sorprende, con lo retrasado que eres...


----------



## bigmaller (12 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> ¿Aun no te has enterado de que Rusia no puede ganar la guerra aunque ocupe Ucrania? No me sorprende, con lo retrasado que eres...



Usa tampock gano la fuerta en afghanistan.... Pero dejo el pais bonito.


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Otro BTR ucro alcanzado.


----------



## paconan (12 Mar 2022)

Con pinzas, comentan que los kadyrov estan de cacería de desertores del ejercito ruso

La milicia chechena #Kadyrovski ocupó casas en los suburbios del noroeste de #Kyiv. No están luchando, están cazando a los soldados de #Rusia que huyen en los bosques al norte y al oeste de Kiev. Informe de Borodyanka afirma que hubo ejecuciones hoy.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Mar 2022)

Liberated Bugas (pueblo en el distrito de Volnovakha de la región de Donetsk) vuelve a la vida normal: imágenes exclusivas de Readovka

En los territorios liberados por la RPD, incluido Bugas, se está restaurando gradualmente la infraestructura, que fue destruida por el ejército ucraniano antes de su retirada: se lleva comida, medicina y carbón a las personas. .

Ahora los residentes de Bugas están inscritos en un fondo de pensiones local, donde el nuevo gobierno realiza los pagos sociales.

Anteriormente, los soldados de la RPD brindaron ayuda humanitaria a los residentes de Volnovakha, un pueblo cerca de Bugas, y también evacuaron a familias con niños de allí.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> En Israel no ven Telecirco ni leen al forero adolescente Scaragilipollas de 14 años.



Lo que pasa es que tú no has salido de tu pueblo y no te has montado nunca en un taxi en Tel Aviv...


----------



## Michael_Knight (12 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Bonita la han dejado,
> 
> Dentro de la ciudad sitiada de #Rusia de #Mariupol en el sur de #Ucrania



Operación quirúrgica decían los hijos de puta estos.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (12 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . https://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/423562-onu-conflicto-rusia-ucrania-crisis-alimentaria



Tengo serias dudas, por mucho cereal que se produzca en Ucrania y Rusia, todavía quedan grandes productores como Estados Unidos y China . Al mismo tiempo es una oportunidad para países como Argentina o Brasil.


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

T64 ucro inutilizado en Cherníhiv. A la derecha se aprecia el impacto. El blindaje reactivo no sirvió.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Con pinzas, comentan que los kadyrov estan de cacería de desertores del ejercito ruso
> 
> La milicia chechena #Kadyrovski ocupó casas en los suburbios del noroeste de #Kyiv. No están luchando, están cazando a los soldados de #Rusia que huyen en los bosques al norte y al oeste de Kiev. Informe de Borodyanka afirma que hubo ejecuciones hoy.



Ni los rusos quieren ya luchar por el zar del botox... ahora tiene que acudir a los _soldurios _para represaliar a los suyos...


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que tú no has salido de tu pueblo y no te has montado nunca en un taxi en Tel Aviv...




¿Pero ya han echado a los rusos de Ucrania o no?, ¿Y el Putin ya se a rendido?, ¿Los han matao ya los "conjpiradoreh oligarcah enfadado"?, ¿Y cuando cumplas 15 años que te van a regalar?


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Tengo serias dudas, por mucho cereal que se produzca en Ucrania y Rusia, todavía quedan grandes productores como Estados Unidos y China . Al mismo tiempo es una oportunidad para países como Argentina o Brasil.



Diría, con un palillo en la boca, que no es porque falten productores sino porque al sacar a estos del mercado, el producto existente sube de precio dejando a mucha gente vulnerable al borde del filo.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (12 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Operación quirúrgica decían los hijos de puta estos.



En la mente de Putin sonaba genial , ahora la realidad es la que es.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> El tema de la inmigración ilegal es algo que podemos resolver nosotros desde dentro sin necesidad de "apoyar" un conflicto bélico que, además, no estalla por la defensa de ciertos valores. Va de otra cosa. Pero tu me mezclas churras con merinas porque sí.



¿ se están matando entre sí rusos y ucranianos siendo hermanos eslavos ?

¿ qué te hace pensar que más pronto que tarde no estallará en Europa una confrontación entre los sicarios acostumbrados a las guerras y a países donde la vida no vale nada y los blandengues eunucos europeos ?

os van a comer vivos !


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> ¿Aun no te has enterado de que Rusia no puede ganar la guerra aunque ocupe Ucrania? No me sorprende, con lo retrasado que eres...



Por?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Mar 2022)

Aparecieron terminales de comunicación satelital Starlink en Odessa


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Tengo serias dudas, por mucho cereal que se produzca en Ucrania y Rusia, todavía quedan grandes productores como Estados Unidos y China . Al mismo tiempo es una oportunidad para países como Argentina o Brasil.



Una oportunidad para Monsanto, querrás decir.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Usa tampock gano la fuerta en afghanistan.... Pero dejo el pais bonito.



Los rusos llevan ya más bajas en dos semanas que los americanos en más de dos décadas en Irak y Afganistán... cuando los rusos controlen Ucrania dos décadas y se vayan tras cumplir todos sus objetivos hacemos comparaciones...


----------



## McNulty (12 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Españoles por el mundo. Este no sabe ni por dónde le pega el aire



A éste no le ampara ningún tratado de prisioneros de guerra. Como le pillen los chechenos le queman vivo. Hay que ser tonto de capirote para además alistarte justo en el batallón neonazi, que es al que más ganas tiene Putin.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Mar 2022)

Motín en el ejército ruso: 600 marineros se niegan a desembarcar para combatir cerca de Odesa


Unos 600 marineros rusos se habrían amotinado para desobedecer las órdenes de desembarcar y combatir en la región de Odesa, en el sur de Ucrania, según ha informado este sábado el Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania (SBU), la principal agencia de los servicios secretos ucranianos.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Reunión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa Igor Konashenkov el 12 de marzo de 2022

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, continuando la ofensiva en un frente amplio, establecieron el control sobre los asentamientos de NOVOANDREEVKA, KIRILOVKA y alcanzaron la línea NOVOMAYORSKOE - PAVLOVKA - NIKOLSKOE - VLADIMIROVKA - BLAGODATE. El avance del día fue de 12 kilómetros.

▪ El grupo de tropas de la República Popular de Luhansk tomó el control de los asentamientos de YOUTH, VOGORIE y capturó la parte sur y central del asentamiento de POPASNAYA. Destacamentos avanzados de la Milicia Popular de Lugansk llegaron a las afueras de la ciudad de SEVERODONETSK.

▪ Durante el día, la aviación y la defensa aérea de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia derribaron en el aire: un helicóptero Mi-24 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania y tres vehículos aéreos no tripulados, incluido un Bayraktar TB-2.

Aviones operacionales-tácticos, del ejército y no tripulados atacaron 79 instalaciones de infraestructura militar de Ucrania, incluidos: cuatro centros de comando y control, centros de comunicación, dos sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, tres instalaciones MLRS, una estación de guerra electrónica, seis depósitos de municiones, combustible y lubricantes y 54 áreas de acumulación de equipo militar.

▪ En total desde el comienzo de la operación, 3.593 instalaciones de infraestructura militar de Ucrania fueron destruidas.

Destruidos: 61 helicópteros, 126 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 1.159 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 118 lanzacohetes múltiples, 436 piezas de artillería de campaña y morteros y 973 unidades de vehículos militares especiales.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Mar 2022)

En Vasilkov, cerca de Kiev, los cohetes alcanzaron los depósitos de municiones en el aeródromo.


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 Mar 2022)

Otro megayate del proletariado comunista ruso confiscado en Italia


----------



## bigmaller (12 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Los rusos llevan ya más bajas en dos semanas que los americanos en más de dos décadas en Irak y Afganistán... cuando los rusos controlen Ucrania dos décadas y se vayan tras cumplir todos sus objetivos hacemos comparaciones...



Y dale con la matraca.... . . . . 

Un f-22 es mejor que un Su-57.... Un abrams mejor que un T-72... . El abraham Lincoln mejor que la chatarra Kuznetsov.. . .. Asi toda la puta vida diciendo chorradas. 


"Todos sus objetivos".... . . ..    

"Éstos son mis objetivos... Y si no me gustan... Tengo otros! "


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Por?





Es por la *fé, *hombre, ¿Aún no los sabes?, Ocupar totalmente un país *no* es ganar una guerra, es la nueva lógica de Scardagilipollas, experto en temas militares y geopolítica, que cumple 15 años este mes.


Yo ya acabo de poner en el ignore a este subnormal profundo, es tóxico y una perdida de tiempo dialogar con gente así de ignorante y fanatizada.


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Los rusos llevan ya más bajas en dos semanas que los americanos en más de dos décadas en Irak y Afganistán... cuando los rusos controlen Ucrania dos décadas *y se vayan tras cumplir todos sus objetivos hacemos comparaciones...*



Los objetivos ya están cumplidos antes de acabar. El nacionalismo ukronazi ha quedado bien planchadito, primero porque el ejèrcito ruso lo está laminando, y segundo, más importante aún, por lo explícito del abandono de sus patrones occidentales. Como he dicho antes, lo que quede de Ucrania ya es irrelevante. Como ya no va a poder servir de ariete contra Rusia, ni siquiera va a poder jugar a ser Finlandia. Occidente no va a poner un puto euro/dólar ahí y los van a dejar en la miseria. Al tiempo. Y Rusia menos, así que ya pueden ir vendiendo el país a China mientras les quede algo que vender.


----------



## Bartleby (12 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> A éste no le ampara ningún tratado de prisioneros de guerra. Como le pillen los chechenos le queman vivo. Hay que ser tonto de capirote para además alistarte justo en el batallón neonazi, que es al que más ganas tiene Putin.



Ni siquiera Azov hará nada por él porque directamente no lo consideran uno de los suyos, es la imagen de la estupidez humana hecha carne


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso publica un mapa actualizado de las áreas que quedaron bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y las repúblicas populares de Donbass durante la operación especial.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Operación quirúrgica decían los hijos de puta estos.




a veces las cosas no son lo que parecen . no te precipites .

Esta guerra tiene más incoherencias que el coronavirus. La descomunal campaña propagandística en los países europeos, es decir en los países que fueron afectados por la epidemia , contrasta con el resto del mundo donde ni han tenido coronavirus ni saben donde está Ucrania. 

Los países que envíen armas para matar rusos , se implican directamente en la guerra y por lo tanto son objetivo de los rusos para defenderse. 


Hay muchas zonas en Ucrania con edificios de la época soviética que iban a demoler para construir otros nuevos, que además es un revulsivo económico. 












Espectacular demolición de 15 edificios en China que no se habían terminado de construir


Los residentes y el personal de los alrededores del lugar de la demolición fueron evacuados




www.elcorreo.com













El Supremo obliga al Gobierno valenciano a derribar dos rascacielos


Rechazados los últimos recursos por la construcción de Benidorm. La Generalitat deberá hacer frente a 100 millones en indemnizaciones a los dueños más el coste de demolición




elpais.com













Vídeo: La arriesgada demolición de un rascacielos


Estas imágenes llegan desde China. Donde se observa como una demolición de un rascacielos puede ser de lo más peligrosa, sobre todo para el obrero que trabaja en la excavadora. ¿El método? Ascender la máquina hasta la parte más alta del edificio e ir derrumbándolo poco a poco.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## pirivi-parava (12 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Una oportunidad para Monsanto, querrás decir.



El 14 de septiembre 2016, la farmacéutica *Bayer *compraba al gigante del agronegocio *Monsanto* por un valor de 66.000 millones de dólares, creando la mayor compañía de de agroquímicos y semillas del mundo.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Y dale con la matraca.... . . . .
> 
> Un f-22 es mejor que un Su-57.... Un abrams mejor que un T-72... . El abraham Lincoln mejor que la chatarra Kuznetsov.. . .. Asi toda la puta vida diciendo chorradas.
> 
> ...



Que un asesino etarra como tú hable de cambiar objetivos no deja de tener su gracia...


----------



## alfonbass (12 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> ¿Aún siguen en el hilo los imbéciles que no reconocen lo evidente, que Ucrania está acabada (como estado independiente y unido), que nadie mueve un dedo por ellos?



Si, es evidente.....




Cómo también lo es el desastre ruso debido a las consecuencias que van a durar AÑOS


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (12 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Operación quirúrgica decían los hijos de puta estos.



es lo único que pueden y saben hacer, arrasar ciudades y matar civiles, aprovechándose de la desproporción militar entre ambos países ( son más y tienen más armas, el ejército ucraniano no puede defender todo el país ), pero su ejército es una puta mierda y no pueden contra sus iguales de Ucrania


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Ni siquiera Azov hará nada por él porque directamente no lo consideran uno de los suyos, es la imagen de la estupidez humana hecha carne



Hombre .... lo mandarán el primero a llevarse las hostias ...


----------



## Tales. (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Los objetivos ya están cumplidos antes de acabar. El nacionalismo ukronazi ha quedado bien planchadito, primero porque el ejèrcito ruso lo está laminando, y segundo, más importante aún, por lo explícito del abandono de sus patrones occidentales. Como he dicho antes, lo que quede de Ucrania ya es irrelevante. Como ya no va a poder servir de ariete contra Rusia, ni siquiera va a poder jugar a ser Finlandia. Occidente no va a poner un puto euro/dólar ahí y los van a dejar en la miseria. Al tiempo. Y Rusia menos, así que ya pueden ir vendiendo el país a China mientras les quede algo que vender.



Si, Rusia no deja de acumular éxitos en esta, ejem… “operación especial”


----------



## NEKRO (12 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ¡De los productores de los cascos blancos de Siria y los creadores del fantasma de Kiev nos llega la próxima superproducción!



Se te olvidan los 13 de la isla de las serpientes.


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Si, Rusia no deja de acumular éxitos en esta, ejem… “operación especial”



Yo no veo a los ukros en Kurks o Voronehz. Solo los veo perder y perder terreno todos los días. Es cuestión de tiempo que colapsen.


----------



## paconan (12 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Otro megayate del proletariado comunista ruso confiscado en Italia



No es tan fácil, hay encontrar al dueño , entre empresas y sociedades e intermediarios


*Ese no es mi yate: así es como los oligarcas rusos esconden barcos de 100 millones de dólares*


Localizar estos barcos de lujo ridículamente grandes es la parte fácil. Probar quién es su dueño es otro asunto.

Una semana después de que las fuerzas rusas invadieran Ucrania, los funcionarios franceses pregonaron la incautación de un yate ultralujoso de 120 millones de dólares, que dijeron pertenecía a un miembro del Kremlin sancionado. 
Pero hubo un inconveniente. La empresa con sede en Mónaco que gestiona el yate insistió en que el miembro del Kremlin en cuestión, el magnate petrolero Igor Sechin, no es el propietario del barco ni Kazimo, la empresa que dice que es propietaria del barco. 
“El yate categóricamente no es propiedad del señor Sechin, ni está relacionado de ninguna manera con Kazimo (ya sea directa o indirectamente)”, escribió un portavoz de Imperial Yachts en un correo electrónico a VICE News. “Los abogados de Kazimo están en conversaciones activas con la aduana francesa”.











That’s Not My Yacht: Here’s How Russian Oligarchs Are Hiding $100M Boats


Locating these preposterously large luxury boats is the easy part. Proving who owns them is another matter.




www.vice.com


----------



## mazuste (12 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> La inflación ya estaba, lo que no tenían era el cabeza de turco.



Buen punto. Gritar "¡¡al ladrón...!!" para desviar la atención.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Los objetivos ya están cumplidos antes de acabar. El nacionalismo ukronazi ha quedado bien planchadito, primero porque el ejèrcito ruso lo está laminando, y segundo, más importante aún, por lo explícito del abandono de sus patrones occidentales. Como he dicho antes, lo que quede de Ucrania ya es irrelevante. Como ya no va a poder servir de ariete contra Rusia, ni siquiera va a poder jugar a ser Finlandia. Occidente no va a poner un puto euro/dólar ahí y los van a dejar en la miseria. Al tiempo. Y Rusia menos, así que ya pueden ir vendiendo el país a China.



Tu post es esclarecedor de la mentalidad turcochina y demuestra lo correcto de mi post de abajo. En realidad a los turcochinos lo que le molesta es que pueblos que han abandonado su prisión como Finlandia o los bálticos tengan un nivel de vida y desarrollo no imaginable en el estercolero ruso. Eso es lo que les asusta.



Scardanelli dijo:


> El turcochino es un pueblo unido a los hunos y otros grupos de las estepas dedicados al pillaje, por eso *se sienten amenazados por cualquier pueblo que pretenda unirse a la civilación*...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Mar 2022)

Odessa, 
Ubicación cerca de la Ópera


----------



## alfonbass (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Los objetivos ya están cumplidos antes de acabar. El nacionalismo ukronazi ha quedado bien planchadito, primero porque el ejèrcito ruso lo está laminando, y segundo, más importante aún, por lo explícito del abandono de sus patrones occidentales. Como he dicho antes, lo que quede de Ucrania ya es irrelevante. Como ya no va a poder servir de ariete contra Rusia, ni siquiera va a poder jugar a ser Finlandia. Occidente no va a poner un puto euro/dólar ahí y los van a dejar en la miseria. Al tiempo. Y Rusia menos, así que ya pueden ir vendiendo el país a China mientras les quede algo que vender.



El "objetivo" también era empobrecer más al ruso medio? porque eso también lo van a conseguir aislándose y nacionalizando empresas....


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si, es evidente.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Las consecuencias, ya, que Rusia y China se han "independizado" del sistema financiero occidental.









Rusia y China proclaman el comienzo de una nueva era


La asociación entre las dos potencias pretende crear un contrapeso mundial a Estados Unidos y sus aliados



www.abc.es






El mundo ya no es unipolar, y muchos no se enteran ni se quieren enterar, aún a pesar de que nuestros "líderes" ya lo han hecho público.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> El "objetivo" también era empobrecer más al ruso medio? porque eso también lo van a conseguir aislándose y nacionalizando empresas....





Los "aislados" somos nosotros.

China nos ha substituido.


----------



## bigmaller (12 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Que un asesino etarra como tú hable de cambiar objetivos no deja de tener su gracia...



Era la última carta que te quedaba por jugar..... 

Acabado. Putin es ETA.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (12 Mar 2022)

*Ucrania, el dramático capítulo de la lucha por la hegemonía mundial*



En las últimas semanas, toda la población mundial estamos en vilo ante la posibilidad de que el conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania pueda culminar en un enfrentamiento bélico generalizado de carácter nuclear.

Este lamentable y evitable conflicto tiene variados antecedentes históricos. Si bien todos los analistas citan al más reciente del año 2014, existen otros que vienen de siglos atrás.

Si bien cualquier reseña histórica sería más o menos arbitraria en cuanto a «cuándo darle comienzo», nunca mejor aplicado que en este caso; ya que recientes estudios demuestran fehacientemente que fue en Ucrania, a orillas del mar Negro, donde comienza la era neolítica, donde el hombre pasa de cazador y recolector a agricultor. Esto tiene fundamentos muy fuertes y causalidades de por qué sucedió ahí, pero no es del caso extenderse en ellos.

Es de orden al menos citar, que no narrar, tres acontecimientos históricos, dejando la prehistoria de lado.

1) Siglo XI de la era cristiana. El imperio romano de oriente, cristiano ortodoxo, con capital en Constantinopla (hoy Estambul), cae bajo el avance musulmán otomano. El patriarca del cristanismo ortodoxo huye a Kiev, capital de Ucrania. El rey de Kiev adquiere el título de «Zar» (Cesar, según el alfabeto cirílico). Cesar era un título equivalente a emperador – y se hace llamar «zar de todas las rusias»- «heredero del imperio romano de Oriente».

2) En el siglo XIII, un zar que sí, se llamaba Iván, dividió el imperio en tres reinos entre sus tres hijos para que no hubiese dicordias; pero cada uno se declaró independiente y le declaró la guerra a los otros dos. Allí aparece por primera vez el reino de Ucrania. Esto continuaría con muchas idas y venidas , guerras y más guerras, hasta que

3) En 1918 – a fines de la Primera Guerra Mundial – junto a la desaparición del imperio otomano, que tomaba buena parte de Asia menor y la Europa balcánica además de Turquía, y la del imperio austrohúngaro, surge nuevamente una Ucrania independiente. Será por poco tiempo, ya que allí se conforma uno de los cinco ejércitos que ataca a la triunfante revolución bolchevique de 1917.
Este ejército es vencido y Ucrania es anexada a la Federación Rusa. No será por mucho tiempo; ya que 1922, tras un informe de Stalin (ministro del poderoso Ministerio de Nacionalidades) al pleno del Comité Central de PCUS, éste resuelve separar a Ucrania de la Federacion Rusa, e integrarla a la 
URSS como una República.

Es por eso que Putin, irónicamente le hecha las culpas a Lenin del actual conflicto, ya que sin esta resolución de 1922, Ucrania seguiría siendo hoy parte de Rusia. En consonancia con los antecedentes históricos mencionados, lo que queda claro hoy, es que en este diferendoexiste un innegable y enorme componente emocional, afectivo, que la histeria occidental desatada por la OTAN no pone en la balanza.

Los levantamientos en Donesk y Luhansk-lo que se conoce como la región del Donbass- al igual que el de Crimea, no se explican si no hubiese en la mayoría de la población de estos lugares este sentimiento profundo de pertenencia a Rusia. Y esto sigue pesando y estando sobre la mesa hoy.

Las «condiciones» planteadas por Rusia para desactivar el conflicto: a) reconocimiento de Crimea como parte indisoluble de Rusia, b) el reconocimiento por parte de Ucrania y occidente de las repúblicas independientes de Donesk y Luhansk, y c) el no ingreso de Ucrania a la OTAN, parecen absolutamente razonables, y de a poco se abren camino aún en las mentes mas obtusas.
Resulta que hoy el presidente Zelenski ve estas tres condiciones como «posibles». Sin embargo antes del conflicto – alentado desde Occidente – vociferaba permanentemente que recuperaría Crimea con apoyo de la OTAN, y lo mismo respecto al territorio del Donbass.

*El “golpe blando” en Ucrania*
En el año 2014, bajo la presidencia de Barak Obama, Estados Unidos propició un golpe de estado con la participación de bandas neonazis locales que derrocó al gobierno legítimo de Víktor Yanukovich (aliado a Rusia) – que ya había convocado a elecciones presidenciales para el año siguiente – instalando primero a Petro Poroshenko y luego a Volodímir Zelenski a partir de 2019.

*Los verdaderos motivos del conflicto*
En nuestra opinión, el motivo de fondo – el verdadero y que por supuesto no se menciona en los grandes medios de comunicación masivos – es la lucha desesperada de los EUA por mantener su hegemonía en el mundo (con el apoyo de sus aliados europeos en la OTAN); hoy declinante y en un escenario multipolar, amenazada por China y Rusia.

Luego de la desintegración de la Unión Soviética y el llamado “socialismo real” del este europeo, se reinstala en Rusia un sistema capitalista bajo un gobierno en manos de una oligarquía mafiosa que cuenta con muchos ex dirigentes de la antigua URSS. Una de las primeras medidas adoptadas fue la disolución del Pacto de Varsovia. Con esta medida, ya no tenía sentido mantener a la OTAN, su contrapeso durante el período de la guerra fría.

Sin embargo, los dirigentes de los países europeos, haciendo gala de una lamentable miopía política, no apostaron a una política inteligente de distensión que incorporara a la nueva Rusia capitalista al bloque europeo.

Por el contrario, obedientes a los mandatos de Washington, lejos de disolver la OTAN (o en su defecto de incorporar a Rusia en su seno), la mantuvieron y avanzaron hacia las fronteras de Rusia – cercándola de hecho – mediante la cooptación como nuevos miembros de Polonia, Rumania, Estonia, Letonia y Lituania.

La pretensión de incorporar a Ucrania operó como el disparador del conflicto.
Si lo lograban, podrían instalar misiles con capacidad de llegar a ciudades vitales rusas como Moscú o San Petersburgo en menos de 10 minutos. En los hechos, el significado de la sigla OTAN (Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte) ha pasado a ser Organización Terrorista para el Asedio a las Naciones.

*El cinismo de los organismos internacionales*
Lamentablemente, la Organización de Naciones Unidas, creada en 1948 para preservar la paz luego de finalizada la Segunda Guerra Mundial en 1945, ya nos tiene acostumbrados a su incapacidad de cumplir con su principal cometido y a la hipocresía de su doble rasero para considerar o adjetivar hechos similares. Hoy, muchos países miembros condenaron durante una sesión extraordinaria enfáticamente la invasión de Rusia a Ucrania.

Nos sumamos a ella en tanto condenamos todo acto bélico que pone en riesgo el supremo valor de la paz en el mundo y viola principios que son pilares del derecho internacional como el de la solución negociada de los conflictos.

Justamente este principio vela por la seguridad y la vida de lo que eufemísticamente los atacantes de turno denominan “daños colaterales”: es decir la población civil conformada por mujeres, hombres y niños indefensos.

Ahora bien; nunca los vimos pronuciarse en el mismo sentido cuando la OTAN arrasó Yugoslavia en 1999 durante la guerra de Kosovo. Bajo el nombre clave de “Operación Fuerza Aliada”, durante 78 días (24 de marzo al 10 de junio de 1999) lanzaron sin misericordia alguna 2.300 misiles y 14.000 bombas. En la ciudad de Nis, el 12 de abril bombardearon un tren de pasajeros y el 7 de mayo el mercado y la estación de autobuses.

En total atacaron a unas 40.000 casas residenciales, más de 300 escuelas y más de 20 hospitales con un saldo de más de 2.000 civiles muertos incluyendo a 88 niños y más de 6.000 heridos.

Por el contrario, en este caso, hubo un silencio atronador en la ONU.

Tampoco podemos olvidar cómo la ONU miró para otro lado en el 2001 cuando se invadió a Afganistán con el pretexto de capturar a Osama Bin Laden, o dio luz verde para la invasión a Irak en 2003 y Libia en 2011. 

Irak acusado de poseer armas de destrucción masiva. La destrucción masiva – más de 460.000 iraquíes muertos – fue causada por la invasión; las tan mentadas armas nunca aparecieron ya que jamás existieron.

En Libia en marzo de 2011 dada la lucha entre el gobierno de Muamar el Gadafi y facciones rebeldes, el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU votó el 17 de marzo una resolución que autorizaba a sus países miembros a “tomar todas las medidas necesarias para proteger a los civiles”.

El 19 de marzo, la OTAN dio comienzo a la invasión de Libia con el verdadero objetivo no declarado de derrocar a Gadafi.
Las fuerzas especiales de EEUU y del ejército de Egipto dieron instrucción militar a los rebeldes libios. Ya previamente al 19 de marzo, fue descubierta la presencia de comandos especiales británicos y miembros del servicio secreto MI6 que habían ingresado clandestinamente. En siete meses perpetraron 10.000 misiones de ataque aéreo con bombas y misiles, causando según cifras de la Cruz Roja Internacional, 120.000 muertos.

*Adivina quiénes nos redactan las noticias*
Por último no podemos dejar de mencionar el nefasto papel que jugaron y siguen jugando los grandes medios masivos de comunicación en la construcción y difusión de los “relatos” y terminología para dar cuenta a lo largo y ancho del mundo de estas invasiones; que dejan de ser tales para ser definidas como “operaciones” “intervenciones” u “ocupaciones” (como la israelí en la franja de Gaza, sin ir más lejos). Así el vergonzoso e inhumano bloqueo de 60 años a Cuba es un “embargo”.

La enorme y cada día creciente concentración de los medios de comunicación facilitan la uniformidad de los relatos hegemónicos a los que estamos sometidos. 

Y para que no queden dudas “para qué lado juegan”, digamos que en EEUU, según datos del año 2019, seis empresas controlan el 90% de los medios de comunicación. Ellas son: Comcast, Disney, AT&T, 21 Century Fox, CBS y Viacom. Los mayores accionistas de estas seis empresas son los conglomerados Vanguard, Black Rock, Fidelity y State Street.

No por casualidad también son los mayores accionistas de las empresas fabricantes de armas Lockheed Martin, Boeing y Raytheon. Y como si fuera poco muchas plataformas o redes como You Tube entre otras, se arrogan el derecho de censura, bloqueando todo contenido que no esté acorde con sus contenidos informativos. Por ende, crear nuestras propias fuentes alternativas de información y análisis pasa a ser una cuestión vital de soberanía.-


----------



## Tails (12 Mar 2022)

Según un audio obtenido por el diario The Washington Post, el expresidente Donald Trump dijo que Estados Unidos debería pintar banderas chinas en sus aviones F-22 y luego usar esas aeronaves para bombardear a Rusia. Entérate sobre los detalles de esta idea en el siguiente video.









Trump tiene una teoría desquiciada sobre cómo ganar la guerra en Ucrania


Según un audio obtenido por el diario The Washington Post, el expresidente Donald Trump dijo que Estados Unidos debería pintar banderas chinas en sus | CNN Radio Argentina, Mundo | CNN




www.google.com





Así China entraría en guerra con Rusia


----------



## Azog el Profanador (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Yo no veo a los ukros en Kurks o Voronehz. Solo los veo perder y perder terreno todos los días. Es cuestión de tiempo que colapsen.



El ejército ucraniano no va a invadir Rusia, simplemente van a defender cada palmo de terreno y esperar acontecimientos. Rusia no puede mantener la guerra indefinidamente. Los ucranianos , al igual que un jabalí herido y acorralado , resisten y muerden.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Era la última carta que te quedaba por jugar.....
> 
> Acabado. Putin es ETA.



No, ETA eres tú. Y normal que siendo basura etarra seas pro-Putin.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> El ejército ucraniano no va a invadir Rusia, simplemente van a defender cada palmo de terreno y esperar acontecimiento. Rusia no puede mantener la guerra indefinidamente. Los ucranianos , al igual que un jabalí herido y acorralado , resisten y muerden.




Y al final mueren, así es la caza.


----------



## alfonbass (12 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Las consecuencias, ya, que Rusia y China se han "independizado" del sistema financiero occidental.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si,  "independizado", eso significa que ya no comen, que ya no consumen...no?

No me extraña que este foro sea español, con lo poco que se tiene en cuenta la realidad de las cosas, luego vienen SIEMPRE la hostia de realidad


----------



## workforfood (12 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> El ejército ucraniano no va a invadir Rusia, simplemente van a defender cada palmo de terreno y esperar acontecimiento. Rusia no puede mantener la guerra indefinidamente. Los ucranianos , al igual que un jabalí herido y acorralado , resisten y muerden.




Una cosa es resistir por tu vida y otra por entrar en la OTAN.


----------



## Tierra Azul (12 Mar 2022)

Para los foreros fachuzos y falsos izquierdistas que se piensan que los gerifaltes EEUU/uk/otan son seres de luz, se acuerdan de Victoria Nuland, esa que pillaron diciendo que se joda la UE? Parece estar mas preocupada por sacar a los cientrificos asesinos, sus cepas y laboratorios de ucrania que de los muertos que provocó desde el 2014 a traves de sus cachorros nanzis y los que esta provocando nuevamente hoy.





__





La actualidad en video sin censura – Euskalnews







euskalnews.tv


----------



## amcxxl (12 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Odessa,
> Ubicación cerca de la Ópera



los 4 ucropitecos comemierda que hay en Odessa, ya les ajustaran las cuentas cuando echen a las bandas terroristas nazis


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Fuerzas especiales ruskis a la caza de ucronazis en Jarkov


----------



## bigmaller (12 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> El ejército ucraniano no va a invadir Rusia, simplemente van a defender cada palmo de terreno y esperar acontecimiento. Rusia no puede mantener la guerra indefinidamente. Los ucranianos , al igual que un jabalí herido y acorralado , resisten y muerden.



El jabalí resiste y muerde?? ? ?

Joder.... . Cuantos jabalies has visto tu?


----------



## Tales. (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Yo no veo a los ukros en Kurks o Voronehz. Solo los veo perder y perder terreno todos los días. Es cuestión de tiempo que colapsen.



Ah vale que el jran éxito de Rusia es no haber sido contrainvadida por Ucrania, la gran potencia militar, y haber avanzado 20-30km en dos semanas con diez mil muertos en el camino, espectacular éxito del homúnculo del Kremlin.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> No, ETA eres tú. Y normal que siendo basura etarra seas pro-Putin.



Coño, que también es etarra?

Joder, vaya regalito.

Le daba una vuelta por Intxaurrondo a refrescarle las ideas.


----------



## sikBCN (12 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Tu post es esclarecedor de la mentalidad turcochina y demuestra lo correcto de mi post de abajo. En realidad a los turcochinos lo que le molesta es que pueblos que han abandonado su prisión como Finlandia o los bálticos tengan un nivel de vida y desarrollo no imaginable en el estercolero ruso. Eso es lo que les asusta.



Bulgaria y rumania tambien abandonaron al oso ruso y van de culo, ya no hay espacio en europa para "mas paises ricos", el bacalao este vendido ya en europa.


----------



## Harman (12 Mar 2022)

Todos los que se posicionan en contra de la narrativa ucraniana son ahora agentes rusos, propagandistas, chanchullos, etc. Los que sí prestan atención a los asuntos militares saben lo que el gobierno ucraniano estaba haciendo a la gente de Donbas desde 2014. Vamos a publicar imágenes de 2014 hoy, más tarde. Un material bastante vil.

Tucker Carlson es acusado de ser "propagandista ruso" - por los internautas de Twitter, OTRA VEZ​​El presentador de Fox News ha afirmado que el desprecio total del gobierno de Biden por la ley y el orden significa que los enemigos "domésticos" son los siguientes... pero el público lo ignora por ahora, porque se trata de Rusia.​








ASB Military News on Gab: 'Everyone who stands against the Ukrainian narrati…'


ASB Military News on Gab: 'Everyone who stands against the Ukrainian narrative is now a Russian agent, Propagandist, shill, etc. Those who do pay attention to military matters know what the Ukrainian government was doing to the people of Donbas since 2014. We are going to post footage from 2014...




gab.com


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Mar 2022)

la foto buena se la sacan los ucros por el aire



_LoKy_ dijo:


> Fuerzas especiales ruskis a la caza de ucronazis en Jarkov
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 980435


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si,  "independizado", eso significa que ya no comen, que ya no consumen...no?
> 
> No me extraña que este foro sea español, con lo poco que se tiene en cuenta la realidad de las cosas, luego vienen SIEMPRE la hostia de realidad





De momento aquí ya no tenemos aceite de girasol en los supermercados, supongo que en Pekín se sigue vendiendo aceite de girasol ruso...

No somos el ombligo del mundo.

Sigue riendo.


----------



## bigmaller (12 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> No, ETA eres tú. Y normal que siendo basura etarra seas pro-Putin.



Yo creo que tu tambien eres un poco ETA..... 

Ponga un poco de ETA en su vida.. ..


----------



## Evangelion (12 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Fuerzas especiales ruskis a la caza de ucronazis en Jarkov
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 980435



Ya tienen el tanque mediderroido y lo mandan al frente.
¡Cómo debe estar la industria armanetistica rusa que mandan eso a luchar.


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> El "objetivo" también era empobrecer más al ruso medio? porque eso también lo van a conseguir aislándose y nacionalizando empresas....



Al ruso medio? Al ruso medio no se lo que le habrá pasado, lo que si te digo es que en Europa nos vamos a estar peleando por medio litro de diesel dentro de 6 meses.


----------



## bigmaller (12 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Coño, que también es etarra?
> 
> Joder, vaya regalito.
> 
> Le daba una vuelta por Intxaurrondo a refrescarle las ideas.



No se retrate mas por dios... Que ya da mucha pena.....


----------



## dabuti (12 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Los rusos llevan ya más bajas en dos semanas que los americanos en más de dos décadas en Irak y Afganistán... cuando los rusos controlen Ucrania dos décadas y se vayan tras cumplir todos sus objetivos hacemos comparaciones...



A ver, IMBÉCIL, te han explicado por activa y por pasiva que RUSIA no bombardea ni arrasa un país como hacen las putas OTÁNicas y eso obligaba que haya bajas en un país llano pero con ciudades con edificios altos y no un secarral como IRAK sin apenas ciudades ni vegetación.

La próxima vez te hago un croquis, MERLUZO.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Tu post es esclarecedor de la mentalidad turcochina y demuestra lo correcto de mi post de abajo. En realidad a los turcochinos lo que le molesta es que pueblos que han abandonado su prisión como Finlandia o los bálticos tengan un nivel de vida y desarrollo no imaginable en el estercolero ruso. Eso es lo que les asusta.



Ucrania va a ser megafinanciada por Occidente para escarnio ruso.


----------



## Visilleras (12 Mar 2022)

La cosa se anima en Cagaplayaland





India ha lanzado un misil sobre Paquistán.


Fuente tradicionalmente muy conectada con la USAF: https://warisboring.com/india-accidentally-fires-missile-into-nuclear-armed-neighbor-pakistan/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Mizraim (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Mar 2022)

Esos dientes a día de hoy son mucho más largos...


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 Mar 2022)

Nuevo video de los drones ucranios destruyendo equipamiento ruso.
No es enternecedor


----------



## paconan (12 Mar 2022)

*Bolsa de valores **Moscú,** del 14 al 18 de marzo permanecerá cerrada por tercera semana consecutiva*
Moscú. 12 de marzo INTERFAX.RU - El Banco de Rusia ha decidido no reanudar las operaciones en la sección bursátil de la Bolsa de Moscú del 14 al 18 de marzo, según la información del sitio web del regulador.


Se hace una excepción para el modo "Redención: Órdenes directas" con liquidaciones en rublos, así como en la sección del mercado SFI.

Por lo tanto, la negociación en el mercado de acciones de Mosbirzha no se realizará por tercera semana consecutiva, a partir del 28 de febrero.

Las transacciones en la sección del mercado de futuros para instrumentos bursátiles (incluidos los contratos de índices) se realizarán en el modo "Posiciones de cierre - órdenes dirigidas". Para los instrumentos de la sección de dinero (pares de divisas), sección de materias primas (metales preciosos) y contratos espejo de futuros en los sitios originales, la negociación se llevará a cabo como de costumbre de 10:00 a 18:45, hora de Moscú.

Las operaciones en el mercado de divisas, el mercado monetario y el mercado de repos de la Bolsa de Moscú se abrirán a las 10:00, hora de Moscú.

El Banco de Rusia anunciará el horario de trabajo de la bolsa para la semana del 21 al 25 de marzo.





__





Cargando…






www.interfax.ru


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> No se retrate mas por dios... Que ya da mucha pena.....



Qué eres, batasuno, hijo de cien mil madres y todas furcias?


----------



## Evangelion (12 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> De momento aquí ya no tenemos aceite de girasol en los supermercados, supongo que en Pekín se sigue vendiendo aceite de girasol ruso...
> 
> No somos el ombligo del mundo.
> 
> Sigue riendo.



¿Y si los chinos se desconectan de un mercado rico de mas de mil millones de personas ¿ a quien dices que le van a vender toda las cosas que fabrican?
¿Lo van a sustituir por un mercado como el ruso de 145 millones de muertos de hambre?
Creo que no os ponéis en la mentalidad "hipercomercial" China.


----------



## Harman (12 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Según un audio obtenido por el diario The Washington Post, el expresidente Donald Trump dijo que Estados Unidos debería pintar banderas chinas en sus aviones F-22 y luego usar esas aeronaves para bombardear a Rusia. Entérate sobre los detalles de esta idea en el siguiente video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Como si los radares rusos no detectaran los F-22.
No se que drogha se meten.

De todas formas no hay que fiarse mucho de lo que diga el Washington Post.


----------



## Evangelion (12 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> *Bolsa de valores **Moscú,** del 14 al 18 de marzo permanecerá cerrada por tercera semana consecutiva*
> Moscú. 12 de marzo INTERFAX.RU - El Banco de Rusia ha decidido no reanudar las operaciones en la sección bursátil de la Bolsa de Moscú del 14 al 18 de marzo, según la información del sitio web del regulador.
> 
> 
> ...



Es todo parte del plan que va funcionando cojonudamente.


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si,  "independizado", eso significa que ya no comen, que ya no consumen...no?
> 
> No me extraña que este foro sea español, con lo poco que se tiene en cuenta la realidad de las cosas, luego vienen SIEMPRE la hostia de realidad



Claro que van a comer y consumir. El problema lo vamos a tener aquí. A ver si lo entiendes: no tenemos ENERGIA y ellos SI. Y se han hartao de vendernósla barata solo para que les toquemos los cojones.


----------



## TORREVIEJO (12 Mar 2022)

Hay que soltar todas las termobaricas en kiev


----------



## bigmaller (12 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Qué eres, batasuno, hijo de cien mil madres y todas furcias?



  


Ya está? Acabó el argumentario? No hay más fichas que te dicen qué decir?


----------



## paconan (12 Mar 2022)

Hay negociación

*Kremlin confirma conversaciones entre Rusia y Ucrania en formato de video*

Moscú. 12 de marzo INTERFAX.RU - Las delegaciones rusa y ucraniana continúan las negociaciones, se llevan a cabo en formato de video, confirmó el sábado a Interfax Dmitry Peskov, secretario de prensa del presidente de la Federación Rusa.

“Sí, las negociaciones continúan en formato de video, la delegación continúa encabezada por Vladimir _Medinsky_ ”, dijo Peskov.

Y agregó: "Por el momento, nos abstenemos de comentar los detalles".





__





Cargando…






www.interfax.ru


----------



## Tails (12 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Como si los radares rusos no detectaran los F-22.
> No se que drogha se meten.
> 
> De todas formas no hay que fiarse mucho de lo que diga el Washington Post.




Esta el video


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Mar 2022)

19:30 Durante el día, la aviación y la defensa aérea de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia derribaron en el aire: un helicóptero Mi-24 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania y tres vehículos aéreos no tripulados, incluido un Bayraktar TB-2, informa el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia. . Aviones operacionales-tácticos, del ejército y no tripulados alcanzaron 79 objetos de la infraestructura militar de Ucrania.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> ¿Y si los chinos se desconectan de un mercado rico de mas de mil millones de personas ¿ a quien dices que le van a vender toda las cosas que fabrican?
> ¿Lo van a sustituir por un mercado como el ruso de 145 millones de muertos de hambre?
> Creo que no os ponéis en la mentalidad "hipercomercial" China.




¿Ricos?, ¿nosotros?, ¿que todo lo que tenemos lo tenemos de prestado y que nuestra economía no es productiva, si no todo servicios, especulación y humo?


Ja ja ja


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

T64 ucro destruido durante los combates en el donbass


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> Bulgaria y rumania tambien abandonaron al oso ruso y van de culo, ya no hay espacio en europa para "mas paises ricos", el bacalao este vendido ya en europa.



Claro, que se lo digan a bálticos y checos...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Hay negociación
> 
> *Kremlin confirma conversaciones entre Rusia y Ucrania en formato de video*
> 
> ...



Confirmo

19:08 El secretario de prensa del presidente de Rusia, Dmitry Peskov, dijo que las negociaciones entre la Federación Rusa y Ucrania continúan en formato de video. El representante no reveló los detalles de la videoconferencia entre las delegaciones de Ucrania y Rusia.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (12 Mar 2022)

Mizraim dijo:


>



nada de lo que ha dicho es falso, y menudos cojones tiene, un chaval joven irse alllí, que en principio ni le va ni le viene ... la ostia


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> A ver, IMBÉCIL, te han explicado por activa y por pasiva que RUSIA no bombardea ni arrasa un país como hacen las putas OTÁNicas y eso obligaba que haya bajas en un país llano pero con ciudades con edificios altos y no un secarral como IRAK sin apenas ciudades ni vegetación.
> 
> La próxima vez te hago un croquis, MERLUZO.



Si el rojo hijo de puta este está cabreado es que algo he debido hacer bien...


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Ucrania va a ser megafinanciada por Occidente para escarnio ruso.



Obviamente en Ucrania el dinero va a entrar sin medida cuando termine el terror turcochino...


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Yo creo que tu tambien eres un poco ETA.....
> 
> Ponga un poco de ETA en su vida.. ..



El que siempre te has declarado etarra criminal has sido tú...


----------



## Peineto (12 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> El ejército ucraniano no va a invadir Rusia, simplemente van a defender cada palmo de terreno y esperar acontecimientos. Rusia no puede mantener la guerra indefinidamente. Los ucranianos , al igual que un jabalí herido y acorralado , resisten y muerden.
> 
> Seguro que sí.
> 
> Judenaz


----------



## Harman (12 Mar 2022)

Rusia está preparando su paquete de contra-sanciones. 

Es un proceso lento. Estrictamente legal. Todo tiene que ser aprobado por la Duma.

Y sí, serán dolorosamente asimétricas.


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 Mar 2022)

Artilleria ucrania impactando en un vehículo ruso


----------



## amcxxl (12 Mar 2022)

Hotel "Ucrania" en Chernigov después de que se registró un misil de crucero no invitado 
El hotel albergó a mercenarios extranjeros para unirse a las fuerzas de la UA, 
RIP ☠ cómo no lo lograron.


Qué mal lo de todos los nazis en Ucrania. 14.000 ucranianos muertos no dieron ninguna alarma.


----------



## bigmaller (12 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Ucrania va a ser megafinanciada por Occidente para escarnio ruso.



Algunos no se enteran de que va la puta fiesta


Prefiero una termobarica en el ojete que una "megafinanciación "


----------



## Kreonte (12 Mar 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> Bulgaria y rumania tambien abandonaron al oso ruso y van de culo, ya no hay espacio en europa para "mas paises ricos", el bacalao este vendido ya en europa.



Van de culo? Tú eres tonto? Cuántos rumanos vees en España? Todos han vuelto a su país porque va como un tiro. No llegan al 6% de paro con 250B de PIB (en 2000 y toda la década de los noventa estaban en los 50). Rumanía y Polonia están disfrutando como gorrinos de estar en la UE. Lo mismo LEtonia.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> ¿Y si los chinos se desconectan de un mercado rico de mas de mil millones de personas ¿ a quien dices que le van a vender toda las cosas que fabrican?
> ¿Lo van a sustituir por un mercado como el ruso de 145 millones de muertos de hambre?
> Creo que no os ponéis en la mentalidad "hipercomercial" China.



Hay que leer el plan quinquenal nuevo chino, así a lo mejor te enteras del fondo de este asunto…


----------



## coscorron (12 Mar 2022)

Mizraim dijo:


>



Miguel el Conquistador ... : - )
23 años, sin experiencia militar y tampoco de la vida se enrola en el batallon Azov que ya debe ser por lo menos tres divisiones con la de voluntarios que ha recibido ... Una persona sin experiencia militar y sin conocer el idioma no aporta nada que no aporte un ucraniano y de esos tienen muchos. La desesperación tiene que ser grande para enrolar voluntarios sin experiencia militar ni habilidades especiales, formarlos en una semana y hala ... a morir.


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Ah vale que el jran éxito de Rusia es no haber sido contrainvadida por Ucrania, la gran potencia militar, y haber avanzado 20-30km en dos semanas con diez mil muertos en el camino, espectacular éxito del homúnculo del Kremlin.



No. El gran éxito de Rusia es:

1.- Desmantelar el ejército ukronazi y el régimen ukro.
2.- Convertir Ukrania en un instrumento inútil para occidente.
3.- Testar la debilidad estructural de occidente y su incapacidad.


----------



## paconan (12 Mar 2022)

Para poner fin a la guerra, Putin debe presentar algún trofeo

Un funcionario de la presidencia francesa dijo que el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, no mostró voluntad de poner fin a la guerra con Ucrania durante una llamada hoy con el presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, y el canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz, informa Reuters.


----------



## Evangelion (12 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> ¿Ricos?, ¿nosotros?, ¿que todo lo que tenemos lo tenemos de prestado y que nuestra economía no es productiva, si no todo servicios, especulación y humo?
> 
> 
> Ja ja ja



Vale si quieres lo corrijo y quito lo de rico.
¿Y si los chinos se desconectan de un mercado de mas de mil millones de personas ¿ a quien dices que le van a vender toda las cosas que fabrican?
¿Lo van a sustituir por un mercado como el ruso de 145 millones de muertos de hambre?
Creo que no os ponéis en la mentalidad "hipercomercial" China. 
En realidad cambia poco para los Chinos.
Es más con una inflaccion de produtos basicos en occidente que deje sus bolsillos vacios ¿sabes que van a dejar de comprar? productos manufacturados chinos no necesarios.
China aunque no lo veáis ve con mucha preocupación ( comercial en realidad ellos ven al resto del mundo como billetes no como personas) esto.


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 Mar 2022)

Ataque "quirúrgico" orcorruso contra objetivos "militares" en Nikolaev


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> ¿Y si los chinos se desconectan de un mercado rico de mas de mil millones de personas ¿ a quien dices que le van a vender toda las cosas que fabrican?
> ¿Lo van a sustituir por un mercado como el ruso de 145 millones de muertos de hambre?
> Creo que no os ponéis en la mentalidad "hipercomercial" China.



Otro que no entiende nada. Sin ENERGIA dejamos de ser un "mercado rico de más de mil millones". Y eso es de lo que no vamos a tener a partir de ahora. O es que no ves como paran las empresas en España porque la luz está muy cara y no es rentable trabajar?


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Mar 2022)

Yo ya lo sé desde que empezaron las maniobras antes de la invasión, que Ucrania va a dejar de existir, y que está planeado hace mucho.


Hay que ser profundamente subnormal para no sospecharlo siquiera, si hasta los norteamericanos decían que los rusos ya tienen listas de gente que van a poner de títeres.


Pero nada, aquí hay que aguantar a los idiotas y enteraos de turno, diciendo que Rusia es una _mierda_ y que está _acabada y que improvisan.._

Para cagarse de risa, la soberbia que da la ignorancia.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (12 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> los 4 ucropitecos comemierda que hay en Odessa, ya les ajustaran las cuentas cuando echen a las bandas terroristas nazis



Las ganas que tienes tu de pillar a los ucranianos las esta teniendo cada vez más gente con los rusos.

cuidado con lo que deseas


----------



## Harman (12 Mar 2022)

Twitter afirma que los militares ucranianos están siendo perjudicados con "abusos" online porque alguien señaló la naturaleza de las insignias de sus uniformes, basándose en fotos que el propio gobierno ucraniano ha hecho públicas. La absurda culminación de las absurdas normas de "acoso en línea"

Twitter bloqueó a mi colega @AsaWinstanley de su cuenta por señalar las insignias nazis en los uniformes de los soldados que aparecen en las fotos tuiteadas por el MFA ucraniano. Detener la censura​


----------



## uberales (12 Mar 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> El 14 de septiembre 2016, la farmacéutica *Bayer *compraba al gigante del agronegocio *Monsanto* por un valor de 66.000 millones de dólares, creando la mayor compañía de de agroquímicos y semillas del mundo.



Y la culpa de que Bayer se esté comiendo una caida en su precio de acción. Se comió un multón debido a Monsanto. Si es que cuando los americanos venden algo es que lleva premio maldito.


----------



## tomasjos (12 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Perdona que te lo diga, pero resulta risible que hables de "redes" en un país que es estructurado sobre la base de una cleptocracia clientelar.
> 
> Eso que tú llamas "estatismo", es una aristrocacia clientelar impuesta sobre la base del matonismo y el terror. Lo mismo que con los soviets, pero con otro nombre y curiosamente, menos contrapesos.
> 
> ...



En mi campo de trabajo, haciendo las cosas como siempre se hicieron, y peleando contra el constructivismo y toda ese edificio creado por el progresismo, con mi tarea diaria.


----------



## Dylan Leary (12 Mar 2022)

Joder están arrasando el país


----------



## amcxxl (12 Mar 2022)

En Jarkov, en el área de Pyatikhatki, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania disparan a civiles del bosque que intentan evacuar la ciudad en sus propios automóviles. Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 Mar 2022)

Holgazanada: los rusos han soldado unas chapas a los tanques para hacerlos himbulneravles a las harmas hantitanque.

Realidad:


----------



## coscorron (12 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Para poner fin a la guerra, Putin debe presentar algún trofeo
> 
> Un funcionario de la presidencia francesa dijo que el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, no mostró voluntad de poner fin a la guerra con Ucrania durante una llamada hoy con el presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, y el canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz, informa Reuters.



Eso no es ni información ... No llega ni a chascarillo si no se habla de en que condiciones quedarían al terminar la guerra decir que no la quiere terminar es como no decir nada..


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Resumen vespertino de la LDNR (brevemente y sin detalles).

Hubo combates en las calles de Mariupol. La aviación y la artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF atacaron posiciones enemigas en la ciudad.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de la RPD fueron enviadas a un ataque frontal a Maryinka (un suburbio del sur de Donetsk, que en 2015 ya fue atacado sin éxito por un "equipo combinado" dirigido por "Vanya Russky" y "Abkhaz"). El ataque fue repelido con pérdidas sensibles para los nuestros.
Durante todo el día, los aviones de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF infligieron fuertes golpes en los centros de defensa del enemigo en la región de Donetsk. El enemigo respondió con fuego de artillería pesada sobre las posiciones de nuestras tropas y sobre la ciudad misma.

En la LPR: feroces combates en Popasnaya y sus alrededores. Mientras el enemigo ocupa posiciones preparadas de antemano.

Según datos confiables, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están experimentando (como resultado de las acciones deliberadas de nuestra aviación) una escasez cada vez más aguda de combustible y lubricantes, que ya está afectando su movilidad y capacidad para suministrar tropas, así como fuerzas de maniobra.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Mar 2022)

Simple, desagradable, chabacano y grotesco... pero la puta verdad es.


----------



## Tails (12 Mar 2022)

Biden: «No libraremos una guerra contra Rusia en Ucrania porque eso nos llevaría a una Tercera Guerra Mundial»


El presidente de EEUU asegura que Rusia pagará un alto precio si usa armas químicas en Ucrania




www.google.com






*Biden: «No libraremos una guerra contra Rusia en Ucrania porque eso nos llevaría a una Tercera Guerra Mundial*









Biden descarta enviar tropas a Ucrania porque sería "una guerra mundial" si EEUU y Rusia comienzan a dispararse


Por su parte, Rusia desmiente la evacuación de su personal diplomático en el país y acusa a EEUU de hacer una "campaña de desinformación a gran escala" sobre una posible invasión rusa de Ucrania | Cadena SER




www.google.com














Biden sube su advertencia: una "confrontación directa" con Rusia sería "la Tercera Guerra Mundial"


El presidente de EEUU anuncia nuevas sanciones pero insiste en no enviar tropas a Ucrania para no generar ese conflicto a escala mundial.




www.google.com







El presidente de EEUU anuncia nuevas sanciones pero insiste en no enviar tropas a Ucrania para no generar ese conflicto a escala mundial.









Biden llama a evitar la "tercera guerra mundial" por un choque con Rusia


El presidente de EE. UU. reitera que una "confrontación directa" con la OTAN llevaría a un conflicto mundial.




www.heraldo.es


----------



## Harman (12 Mar 2022)

Habrá decenas de guerras civiles en toda Europa en los próximos años simplemente porque mucha gente rechazará el sistema totalitario más brutal de la historia que están implementando las élites liberales de Davos. Será más inhumano que el estalinismo y el nazismo juntos.


----------



## uberales (12 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Holgazanada: los rusos han soldado unas chapas a los tanques para hacerlos himbulneravles a las harmas hantitanque.
> 
> Realidad:



Eso pasa en todas las guerras, por culpa del político o ingeniero que no mide bien las necesidades. En Irak pasó lo mismo con los humvee americanos.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El que siempre te has declarado etarra criminal has sido tú...



Es etarra el hijo puta?

Todo cuadra en esa mentalidad asquerosa, debe ser un dabuti II, más mariconsón aún.


----------



## llabiegu (12 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Miguel el Conquistador ... : - )
> 23 años, sin experiencia militar y tampoco de la vida se enrola en el batallon Azov que ya debe ser por lo menos tres divisiones con la de voluntarios que ha recibido ... Una persona sin experiencia militar y sin conocer el idioma no aporta nada que no aporte un ucraniano y de esos tienen muchos. La desesperación tiene que ser grande para enrolar voluntarios sin experiencia militar ni habilidades especiales, formarlos en una semana y hala ... a morir.



Imparaple


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Evangelion (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Otro que no entiende nada. Sin ENERGIA dejamos de ser un "mercado rico de más de mil millones". Y eso es de lo que no vamos a tener a partir de ahora.



Si diselo a EEUU hace unos años no muchos buscaba energía PARA ELLOS en todas partes del mundo...ahora NO, por que lo que ha hecho es mejorar la tecnologia (fracking) de lo que ya tenia.
Al contrario que Europa desmantelando las nucleares.
Sin Rusia suministrando se pondrán en marcha tecnologias o paradas (nucleares) o se reactivará el fracking europeo.
PJ sin ir mas lejos Paises Bajos está encima de una bolsa enorme de gas, se dejó de extraer porque era "peligroso".
Ya no estará Schoerder ni nadie similar en Europa como lobista ruso para parar esas tecnologias.
Lo importante a veces no la presencia de recursos en cantidades masivas es la tecnologia para aprovechar la que hay.
Mira Venezuela Argentina y Bolivia con sus enormes recursos energéticos en el delta del Orinoco, Cabeza de vaca o Tarija sin extraer por que no hay tecnologia
Y mira Canada o EEUU sacando hasta el ultimo recurso de sus Fraking y arenas bituminosas: TECNOLOGIA.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Mar 2022)

Ataque al aeródromo de Kanatovo en la región de Kirovograd


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Biden: «No libraremos una guerra contra Rusia en Ucrania porque eso nos llevaría a una Tercera Guerra Mundial»
> 
> 
> El presidente de EEUU asegura que Rusia pagará un alto precio si usa armas químicas en Ucrania
> ...




Yo ya he perdido la cuenta de las veces que han dicho oficialmente que los dejan tirados y en la puta estacada.


----------



## alfonbass (12 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> De momento aquí ya no tenemos aceite de girasol en los supermercados, supongo que en Pekín se sigue vendiendo aceite de girasol ruso...
> 
> No somos el ombligo del mundo.
> 
> Sigue riendo.



Bueno, aquí el euro no se está depreciando salvajemente, lo peor es que no comprendéis más allá de lo inmediato...no es aquí donde se proponen medidas de estatizar todo (aunque en España a muchos os gustaría)

El gran paso siguiente qué será? obligar a que los rusos no salgan de su país ni de vacaciones? o quitarles todo el dinero si lo hacen?

Ah, pero Ucrania, una Ucrania desierta será rusa...si, si...ok....


----------



## Harman (12 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Miguel el Conquistador ... : - )
> 23 años, sin experiencia militar y tampoco de la vida se enrola en el batallon Azov que ya debe ser por lo menos tres divisiones con la de voluntarios que ha recibido ... Una persona sin experiencia militar y sin conocer el idioma no aporta nada que no aporte un ucraniano y de esos tienen muchos. La desesperación tiene que ser grande para enrolar voluntarios sin experiencia militar ni habilidades especiales, formarlos en una semana y hala ... a morir.



Es el candidato ideal para ser carne de cañon.


----------



## Tails (12 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Yo ya he perdido la cuenta de las veces que han dicho oficialmente que los dejan tirados y en la puta estacada.



O Eso o guerra mundial


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> En Jarkov, en el área de Pyatikhatki, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania disparan a civiles del bosque que intentan evacuar la ciudad en sus propios automóviles.



Tiene razón el troll orcorruso, son ucranios. Si os fijáis a la derecha, se ve el DNI de varios de ellos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## paconan (12 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Vale si quieres lo corrijo y quito lo de rico.
> ¿Y si los chinos se desconectan de un mercado de mas de mil millones de personas ¿ a quien dices que le van a vender toda las cosas que fabrican?
> ¿Lo van a sustituir por un mercado como el ruso de 145 millones de muertos de hambre?
> Creo que no os ponéis en la mentalidad "hipercomercial" China.
> ...



Los chinos quieren incentivar el mercado interno, consumo interno 
No van a despreciar otros mercados, eso seguro, son la fabrica mundial
A los rusos les pueden dar el abrazo del oso, si al final consiguen todo el mercado ruso de gas y petróleo y se quedan como cliente preferente
los chinos serán los que marquen el precio y negociaran a sus precios y no el que quieran los rusos


----------



## Peineto (12 Mar 2022)

Primeros evacuados de la ciiudad de Mariúpol. Video subtitulado en francés.


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 Mar 2022)

Ucranios dando la bienvenida a sus libertadores


----------



## alfonbass (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Claro que van a comer y consumir. El problema lo vamos a tener aquí. A ver si lo entiendes: no tenemos ENERGIA y ellos SI. Y se han hartao de vendernósla barata solo para que les toquemos los cojones.



De repente te preocupa lo que pase aquí? Aquí tenemos una mentalidad de mierda, nos iba a ocurrir lo mismo con o sin Putin, pero ese es un problema de mentalidad, la misma por la que un niño rata se pone a hacer mapitas de todo lo que "va a conquistar Rusia" en este foro cuando no tiene ni puta idea de algo que no sea su puto ombligo y, lo que es peor, no le va a afectar nada en su vida diaria


----------



## crocodile (12 Mar 2022)

Ejjjjjjjjjjjj que me han dicho en tele OTAN que hay que sancionar a los rusos y no comprarles petróleo.

⚡ Sector pesquero pide ayudas urgentes para evitar el colapso de la actividad y el riesgo de desabastecimiento.

En una carta conjunta dirigida al comisario de Medio Ambiente, Océanos y Pesca, Virginijus Sinkevicius, la Asociación Europea de Organizaciones Productoras Pesqueras (EAPO, por sus siglas en inglés), y la organización pesquera europea Europêche, de la que forma parte la patronal española Cepesca, recuerdan que el precio del litro de combustible ya sobrepasa el euro en muchos países de la UE, y solicitan recuperar las medidas excepcionales que fueron adoptadas en 2015, cuando Rusia se anexionó el territorio de Crimea y que implicaron un aumento de la flexibilidad de las cuotas interanuales del 10% al 25%, tras la correspondiente aprobación científica.


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> *Vale si quieres lo corrijo y quito lo de rico.
> ¿Y si los chinos se desconectan de un mercado de mas de mil millones de personas ¿ a quien dices que le van a vender toda las cosas que fabrican?*
> ¿Lo van a sustituir por un mercado como el ruso de 145 millones de muertos de hambre?
> Creo que no os ponéis en la mentalidad "hipercomercial" China.
> ...



Lo que vas a ver en poco tiempo es una alianza militar ruso-china y una especie de UE en Asia: Rusia, China, India, Pakistán, Indonesia, Thailandia, etc...etc.... Fíjate si tienen campo para comerciar y crecer. Y recursos les sobran. En el resto del mundo están hasta los cojones de nosotros y si no nos mandaban a tomar por culo era por miedo. Lo que está haciendo Rusia le va a quitar el miedo a mucha gente.


----------



## Papa_Frita (12 Mar 2022)

Traducido con deepl, que va rápido. Las negritas corresponden al título y subtítulos del original:

*



¿DUE QUÉ HAN HABLADO EMMANUEL MACRON Y VLADIMIR PUTIN POR TELÉFONO ESTE SÁBADO?

Hacer clic para expandir...


*


> Emmanuel Macron y Olaf Scholz hablaron este sábado con Vladimir Putin. Una discusión "muy franca y difícil", según el Elíseo.
> Durante un nuevo intercambio telefónico entre Emmanuel Macron, Olaf Scholz y Vladimir Putin, este sábado, durante una hora y media, el presidente francés y el canciller alemán exigieron "el fin del asedio de Marioupol, donde la situación es humanamente insoportable", dice la presidencia francesa.
> El objetivo es poner a Vladimir Putin contra la pared", dijo antes de añadir: "Estamos ejerciendo la máxima presión sobre Vladimir Putin para que detenga la guerra, y no le dejaremos ir".
> 
> ...



Que se sont dit Emmanuel Macron et Vladimir Poutine au téléphone ce samedi?


----------



## amcxxl (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (12 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> ¿Ricos?, ¿nosotros?, ¿que todo lo que tenemos lo tenemos de prestado y que nuestra economía no es productiva, si no todo servicios, especulación y humo?
> 
> 
> Ja ja ja



Si, productivo es Eritrea, que voto en contra de las sanciones a Rusia, no?


----------



## amcxxl (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> De repente te preocupa lo que pase aquí? Aquí tenemos una mentalidad de mierda, nos iba a ocurrir lo mismo con o sin Putin, pero ese es un problema de mentalidad, la misma por la que un niño rata se pone a hacer mapitas de todo lo que "va a conquistar Rusia" en este foro cuando no tiene ni puta idea de algo que no sea su puto ombligo y, lo que es peor, no le va a afectar nada en su vida diaria



No, no me preocupa. Y no es un problema de mentalidad. Es un problema de tener o no tener. Me refiero a recursos y sobre todo dos dedos de frente para saber a quien puedes tocar los cojones y a quien no. Lo vamos a pagar carísimo. Cuando los rusos cierren el grifo, que lo van a cerrar, nos vamos a cagar.

ES patético ver a la alemana: "No, no no les sancionamos el gas que si lo hacemos paramos mañana ...."   Que no se preocupe, no va a hacer falta. Lo van a hacer los rusos.


----------



## Evangelion (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Lo que vas a ver en poco tiempo es una alianza militar ruso-china y una especie de UE en Asia: Rusia, China, India, Pakistán, Indonesia, Thailandia, etc...etc.... Fíjate si tienen campo para comerciar y crecer. Y recursos les sobran. En el resto del mundo hasta los cojones de nosotros y si no nos mandaban a tomar por culo era por miedo. Lo que está haciendo Rusia le va a quitar el miedo a mucha gente.



Que si, que lo que quieras.
China quiere dejar de vender a occidente para vender a paises de muertos de hambre... mira a ver si es verdad y empiezan todas las grandes empresas occidentales a deslocalizar desde China.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si, productivo es Eritrea, que voto en contra de las sanciones a Rusia, no?





Que sí hombre, que sí.


Ves a llenar el depósito del coche que aún estás a tiempo.


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Yo creo que tu tambien eres un poco ETA.....
> 
> Ponga un poco de ETA en su vida.. ..



Un fulano que tiene por avatar un himen visto desde dentro, no puede ser sano.


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 Mar 2022)

Fiesta de bienvenida para los rusos, con piñata, matasuegras y piña colada.


----------



## alfonbass (12 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> ¿Y si los chinos se desconectan de un mercado rico de mas de mil millones de personas ¿ a quien dices que le van a vender toda las cosas que fabrican?
> ¿Lo van a sustituir por un mercado como el ruso de 145 millones de muertos de hambre?
> Creo que no os ponéis en la mentalidad "hipercomercial" China.



Esta gente piensa que va a venir China a regalar por que sí, cosas a los rusos, primero, para China, Rusia no es un mercado competitivo, mucho menos después de esto, cuando está claro que la capacidad de adquisición del ruso medio va a ser menor
Al final, va a ser mejor que ocurra todo esto, que sea un desastre durante unos años y que la gente se de cuenta de que, cada vez es más inutil pensar en estados, la economía es mundial y ya no se puede "cerrar" un país o varios, si se trata de un mundo multipolar, la economía tiene que ser global para que haya garbanzos en los platos


----------



## alfonbass (12 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Que sí hombre, que sí.
> 
> 
> Ves a llenar el depósito del coche que aún estás a tiempo.



Aj, que tu no tienes coche, dices?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (12 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Que si, que lo que quieras.
> China quiere dejar de vender a occidente para vender a paises de muertos de hambre... mira a ver si es verdad y empiezan todas las grandes empresas occidentales a deslocalizar desde China.



puede pasar, independientemente de lo que quiera China, y debería pasar, qué parte de lo que está sucediendo no entendemos ?


----------



## ProfeInsti (12 Mar 2022)

El Presidente Zelenski confirma al menos 1.300 militares ukranianos muertos.


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Si diselo a EEUU hace unos años no muchos buscaba energía PARA ELLOS en todas partes del mundo...ahora NO, por que lo que ha hecho es mejorar la tecnologia (fracking) de lo que ya tenia.
> Al contrario que Europa desmantelando las nucleares.
> Sin Rusia suministrando se pondrán en marcha tecnologias o paradas (nucleares) o se reactivará el fracking europeo.
> PJ sin ir mas lejos Paises Bajos está encima de una bolsa enorme de gas, se dejó de extraer porque era "peligroso".
> ...



Que si, que si .... Por eso andan mendigando a Venezuela e Iran .... porque les sobra


----------



## Harman (12 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Que sí hombre, que sí.
> 
> 
> *Ves* a llenar el depósito del coche que aún estás a tiempo.



"Ve o vete a llenar..." 

Corrección habitual de mi difunto Padre. Me lo has puesto a huevo.


----------



## mazuste (12 Mar 2022)

Esto no pillará de sorpresa;

Los miembros de los Cascos Blancos serán enviados a Ucrania

_*
"Los miembros de los Cascos Blancos declararon sobre sus intenciones de proporcionar asistencia a Ucrania 
y enviar sus unidades. Con el telón de fondo de que la organización puede estar estrechamente asociada con 
la organización terrorista Jabhat al-Nusra (prohibida en Rusia), esto plantea una serie de preguntas sobre qué *_
*tipo de "asistencia" a Kiev está en cuestión."*


----------



## uberales (12 Mar 2022)

¿Qué dos naciones tenía invadidas Ucrania? Aquí solo hay un invasor y es Rusia...


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Bueno, aquí el euro no se está depreciando salvajemente, lo peor es que no comprendéis más allá de lo inmediato...no es aquí donde se proponen medidas de estatizar todo (aunque en España a muchos os gustaría)
> 
> El gran paso siguiente qué será? obligar a que los rusos no salgan de su país ni de vacaciones? o quitarles todo el dinero si lo hacen?
> 
> Ah, pero Ucrania, una Ucrania desierta será rusa...si, si...ok....




Básicamente Ucrania será un erial de 1000 kms que tendrá que cruzar a pecho descubierto quien quiera invadir Rusia y no un cuartel enemigo en plena frontera. La diferencia es notable.

A ver .... los rusos, después de media docena de invasiones desde occidente en los últimos 5 siglos, están un poco obsesionados con ese tema. Para ellos no es algo con lo que se pueda bromear.


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 Mar 2022)

Ucranios mandan flores a sus desnacificadores


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

En las batallas cerca de Kiev, murió un personaje popular en el segmento ucraniano de Internet.

Oficial de la 79.a Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportado, conocido por la frase "la cerveza en Moscú costará 6 hryvnia".


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Mar 2022)

Gente, hambre:


----------



## 142857 (12 Mar 2022)

La historieta de la columna de 2875 kilómetros atascada en dirección a Kiev que cada día está a punto de llegar , es como cuando en la isla de La Palma durante la erupción decían que estaba a 500 metros un día , a 2.000 otro... Y así estuvieron 2 semanas.

Ya sólo les falta que metan otra palabra de mierda como "fajana" , asco de juntaletras.


----------



## Fauna iberica (12 Mar 2022)

*Rusia amenaza a Estados Unidos con atacar los envíos de armas occidentales a Ucrania*
_“Hemos advertido a *Estados Unidos* de que la entrega de armas que están orquestando desde una serie de países no sólo es un acto peligroso, sino que convierte a estos convoyes en objetivos legítimos”_, advirtió el viceprimer ministro ruso de Asuntos Exteriores, *Serguéi Ryabkov* en una entrevista con el canal de televisión Pervy Kanal 

*Ryabkov citó particularmente los sistemas de defensa aérea portátiles y los sistemas de misiles antitanque.*


Riabkov también *dijo que las “garantías de seguridad” que Rusia exigía a Occidente, incluidas la de que Ucrania nunca entraría en la OTAN, ya no eran válidas.*

_“La situación ha cambiado completamente. La cuestión ahora es conseguir la implementación de los objetivos de nuestros líderes”_, dijo, refiriéndose a la “desmilitarización” de Ucrania exigida por el Kremlin.


_“Si los estadounidenses están dispuestos, podemos, por supuesto, reanudar el diálogo”,_ añadió, precisando que Moscú estaba dispuesto, especialmente en el tema de los acuerdos sobre la limitación de los arsenales nucleares. “Todo depende de Washington”, subrayó.









Rusia amenaza a Estados Unidos con atacar los envíos de armas occidentales a Ucrania


Rusia está particularmente preocupada por los sistemas de defensa aérea portátiles y los sistemas de misiles antitanque que Estados Unidos y sus aliados están entregando a Ucrania




elcomercio.pe


----------



## Impresionante (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No, no me preocupa. Y no es un problema de mentalidad. Es un problema de tener o no tener. Me refiero a recursos y sobre todo dos dedos de frente para saber a quien puedes tocar los cojones y a quien no. Lo vamos a pagar carísimo. Cuando los rusos cierren el grifo, que lo van a cerrar, nos vamos a cagar.
> 
> ES patético ver a la alemana: "No, no no les sancionamos el gas que si lo hacemos paramos mañana ...."   Que no se preocupe, no va a hacer falta. Lo van a hacer los rusos.



Si es un problema de mentalidad, en Europa podríamos haber encontrado más mercados para el gas, haber llegado a acuerdos, pero se prefirió no hacerlo. Es lógico que no quieran ni cerrar el gas ni lo van a hacer, si Macron se pasa el día hablando con Putin, que tienen el Whatssap hechando humo!

Los errores de Europa son muchos, pero la mentalidad....si llevo toda la vida conociendo al "español que quiere ser funcionario"y que "casualmente" siempre es de "ijquierda y tal" 
Faltan cojones en este continente, valor, pero no para guerras o mierdas de esas, sino para comerciar, para vender y comprar, porque de eso depende la raza humana, de lo que le ha dado el mayor bienestar de su historia y no los "estaditos" o los "paisitos"


----------



## mazuste (12 Mar 2022)

*",,,no tenemos previsto atacar a otros países. De hecho, tampoco atacamos a Ucrania. *
_*Lo hemos explicado muchas veces. la situación en Ucrania ha evolucionado de tal manera
que supone una amenaza directa para la seguridad de Rusia. Nadie lo quiso escuchar
a pesar de todos nuestros recordatorios, advertencias, llamadas y propuestas durante*_
*todos estos años.*

Lavrov.


----------



## Evangelion (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Que si, que si .... Por eso andan mendigando a Venezuela e Iran .... porque les sobra



Andan mendigando a Venezuela e Iran....para que suministre a Europa no a ellos.
Porque Europa decidió optar por un suicidio energético mientras que Norteamérica optó por la suficiencia energetica via tenologia.
La dupla EEUU-Canadá ya produce mas petróleo del que consume, y produce gas para exportar a manos llenas...gracias a tecnologías (fracking y Arenas bituminosas) que hubieran sido impensables hace un mes implementar en Europa...ahora veremos....


----------



## Dylan Leary (12 Mar 2022)

The only Z you can look at without a gag reflex


----------



## uberales (12 Mar 2022)

Rusia el único qie los reconoció... En fin... Los cuentos d ela lechera en casa...


----------



## amcxxl (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (12 Mar 2022)

¿Se referirán al payaso cocainómano? no creo que le haya gustado el numerito de las mallas.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Lo que vas a ver en poco tiempo es una alianza militar ruso-china y una especie de UE en Asia: Rusia, China, India, Pakistán, Indonesia, Thailandia, etc...etc.... Fíjate si tienen campo para comerciar y crecer. Y recursos les sobran. En el resto del mundo están hasta los cojones de nosotros y si no nos mandaban a tomar por culo era por miedo. Lo que está haciendo Rusia le va a quitar el miedo a mucha gente.



Si, sobre todo el miedo a Rusia JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAA


----------



## alfonbass (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Básicamente Ucrania será un erial de 1000 kms que tendrá que cruzar a pecho descubierto quien quiera invadir Rusia y no un cuartel enemigo en plena frontera. La diferencia es notable.
> 
> A ver .... los rusos, después de media docena de invasiones desde occidente en los últimos 5 siglos, están un poco obsesionados con ese tema. Para ellos no es algo con lo que se pueda bromear.



Y con los demás si se puede bromear?, joder, pues como haga todo el mundo lo mismo....lo mismo hasta nos creemos que USA bombardeo Serbia por "si apuntaban a Washington"....


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Mar 2022)

Vais a alucinar con el mapa que he conseguido con todos los ejércitos en posición, si el huevón de calópez no me capa por exceso de resolución.

Lo tengo que poner por partes:

Zona de Kiev:


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (12 Mar 2022)

Si claro si..... lo que tu digas


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## kokod (12 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Miguel el Conquistador ... : - )
> 23 años, sin experiencia militar y tampoco de la vida se enrola en el batallon Azov que ya debe ser por lo menos tres divisiones con la de voluntarios que ha recibido ... Una persona sin experiencia militar y sin conocer el idioma no aporta nada que no aporte un ucraniano y de esos tienen muchos. La desesperación tiene que ser grande para enrolar voluntarios sin experiencia militar ni habilidades especiales, formarlos en una semana y hala ... a morir.



Miguel ha dicho que no quiere vivir, Miguel se cree que la guerra es un juego, Miguel estudio Sociología, Miguel dice que hay que parar a los Ruskis    .


----------



## Harman (12 Mar 2022)

El mapa de toda Ucrania de Dragon First muestra que Ucrania ha agrupado una cantidad significativa de sus fuerzas del sur para la batalla de Nikolaev.

Las dos últimas imágenes muestran que el abultamiento de las fuerzas ucranianas alrededor de Volnovakha ha sido despejado hoy, la última imagen es de hace 4 días, la tercera es de hoy.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 Mar 2022)

Paso a paso y sin pausa, la estrategia de la boa constrictor sigue apretando a la víctima…


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si es un problema de mentalidad, en Europa podríamos haber encontrado más mercados para el gas, haber llegado a acuerdos, pero se prefirió no hacerlo. Es lógico que no quieran ni cerrar el gas ni lo van a hacer, si Macron se pasa el día hablando con Putin, que tienen el Whatssap hechando humo!
> 
> Los errores de Europa son muchos, pero la mentalidad....si llevo toda la vida conociendo al "español que quiere ser funcionario"y que "casualmente" siempre es de "ijquierda y tal"
> Faltan cojones en este continente, valor, pero no para guerras o mierdas de esas, sino para comerciar, para vender y comprar, porque de eso depende la raza humana, de lo que le ha dado el mayor bienestar de su historia y no los "estaditos" o los "paisitos"



En una cosa tienes razón: España es un estercolero que lleva machacando a la clase productiva (emprendedores y currelas indistintamente) desde el siglo XV. No es nuevo. En otros paises de Europa eso no pasa.


----------



## Dylan Leary (12 Mar 2022)

In the Kherson region in the temporarily occupied Henichesk, Mayor Oleksandr Tulupov and his team resigned (https://bit.ly/3MOG3Jk). The relevant statement was published on the official website of the Genichesk City Council.

Tulupov called the day "difficult" and said that the city authorities were put in such conditions that they could not work and exercise their powers as representatives of the Ukrainian local government.


----------



## pemebe (12 Mar 2022)

.

Las convicciones de los periodistas españoles.

Hoy no sirve para nada enviar armas a Ucrania, mañana como Lepen dice eso mismo y yo no puedo estar de acuerdo con Lepen ...


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Los ruskis dicen que este guapetón ya lleva 3 drones abatidos esta semana.
Nos desea a todos buenas noches o eso dicen ellos.


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Y con los demás si se puede bromear?, joder, pues como haga todo el mundo lo mismo....lo mismo hasta nos creemos que USA bombardeo Serbia por "si apuntaban a Washington"....



Oye ... que si yo tengo un vecino y se que es especialmente sensible a los gritos, que lo ponen de muy mala hostia, no me pongo a gritarle en la oreja ....


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Mar 2022)

Zona Guerra Nikolayev


----------



## PutoNWO (12 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> En las batallas cerca de Kiev, murió un personaje popular en el segmento ucraniano de Internet.
> 
> Oficial de la 79.a Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportado, conocido por la frase "la cerveza en Moscú costará 6 hryvnia".
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 980462



Poca cerveza va a comprar el nazi este


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Si, sobre todo el miedo a Rusia JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAA



No entiendes. Si en el resto del mundo no nos han mandado ya a tomar por culo es por miedo A NOSOTROS, no a los rusos.


----------



## mazuste (12 Mar 2022)

* "... La actitud de Occidente respecto al referéndum de Crimea es también un ejemplo de la política de doble rasero.*
_* En Kosovo no hubo referéndum. OTAN, y sus bombardeos, creó a propósito una situación en la que podía provocar
la desintegración de Yugoslavia. Cuando la asamblea legislativa de Kosovo declaró la independencia, todo Occidente
(casi todo) aplaudió y apoyó esto como una manifestación de democracia y libertad de elección.*_
* Pero, ¿por qué los albaneses pueden hacerlo mientras que los rusos de Crimea no pueden?"*
Lavrov, a calzón quitao,,,


----------



## ProfeInsti (12 Mar 2022)

* Putin: "Todo marcha según lo previsto".
* Rusia ha destruido 3.491 instalaciones de infraestructura militar.
* Polonia confirma la llegada de 1.596.000 refugiados.
* Han llegado a Alemania, 80.000 ucranianos.
* Se inundan terrenos al norte de Kiev para que no avancen los tanques.


----------



## Harman (12 Mar 2022)

John Lennon ha sido destruido en Izyum


----------



## alfonbass (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Oye ... que si yo tengo un vecino y se que es especialmente a los gritos, que lo ponen de muy mala hostia, no me pongo a gritarle en la oreja ....



Hombre...ese vecino tendrá que saber convivir y entender que en el edificio vive más gente, o no?


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> En una cosa tienes razón: España es un estercolero que lleva machacando a la clase productiva (emprendedores y currelas indistintamente) desde el siglo XV. No es nuevo. En otros paises de Europa eso no pasa.



Tú tienes que ser muy productivo, jajajajajajajajajajaja.


----------



## alfonbass (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No entiendes. Si en el resto del mundo no nos han mandado ya a tomar por culo es por miedo A NOSOTROS, no a los rusos.



En qué momento Europa ha invadido a nadie?


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No entiendes. Si en el resto del mundo no nos han mandado ya a tomar por culo es por miedo A NOSOTROS, no a los rusos.



El que no entiendes eres tu.

Te estoy diciendo que lo que se ha descubierto en esta guerra es que poco miedo hay que tener a Rusia.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Los ruskis dicen que este guapetón ya lleva 3 drones abatidos esta semana.
> Nos desea a todos buenas noches o eso dicen ellos.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 980470



Jojojo pero si esos drones son una puta patata, por Dios, menudo mérito.


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hombre...ese vecino tendrá que saber convivir y entender que en el edificio vive más gente, o no?



Y tu no gritar demasiado si no quieres llevarte una hostia. Eso también es convivir.


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> En qué momento Europa ha invadido a nadie?



NOSOTROS = OTAN


----------



## Teuro (12 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Tengo serias dudas, por mucho cereal que se produzca en Ucrania y Rusia, todavía quedan grandes productores como Estados Unidos y China . Al mismo tiempo es una oportunidad para países como Argentina o Brasil.



No te digo que sea cierto, que EEUU, Argenina y Brasil puedan producir más. Pero no antes de unos meses, y es ahora cuando hace falta.


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> El que no entiendes eres tu.
> 
> Te estoy diciendo que lo que se ha descubierto en esta guerra es que poco miedo hay que tener a Rusia.



Pues venga .... tira p'allá como el de Tarragona ....


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Mar 2022)

Zona de guerra: Lugansk y kramatorsk, aquí está el grueso del ejército Ukra. Personalmente diría que el 20% a ojo


----------



## kikoseis (12 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Miguel el Conquistador ... : - )
> 23 años, sin experiencia militar y tampoco de la vida se enrola en el batallon Azov que ya debe ser por lo menos tres divisiones con la de voluntarios que ha recibido ... Una persona sin experiencia militar y sin conocer el idioma no aporta nada que no aporte un ucraniano y de esos tienen muchos. La desesperación tiene que ser grande para enrolar voluntarios sin experiencia militar ni habilidades especiales, formarlos en una semana y hala ... a morir.



Es una forma de legalizar mercenarios, disfrazados de voluntarios.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pues venga .... tira p'allá como el de Tarragona ....



No te enteras, los que vienen pa aca son los rusos que huyen de su pais.

Da las gracias de no estar en Rusia, aqui puedes escribir subnormalidades que allí te llevarían a mal sitio.


----------



## Dylan Leary (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## ProfeInsti (12 Mar 2022)

EE.UU dice que Rusia está planeando un ataque con armas químicas o biológicas.
Durante la guerra en Siria se usaron armas químicas 17 veces y ataques con cloro 106.


----------



## amcxxl (12 Mar 2022)

Nikolaev. 


Escriben que después del bombardeo de la mañana en Vasilkov, cerca de Kiev, el depósito de petróleo está nuevamente en llamas. 


En Kherson, se colgaron una bandera rusa y la bandera de Kherson en el edificio derruido de la SBU.


 Los militantes de "Azov" se retiran "ligeros". En sus puestos abandonados se encuentran compañeros heridos rematados. 28 residentes de Azov heridos, incapaces de moverse, recibieron disparos en una sola carpa médica. Había 5 tiendas de campaña de este tipo en total.


----------



## Zhukov (12 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Vais a alucinar con el mapa que he conseguido con todos los ejércitos en posición, si el huevón de calópez no me capa por exceso de resolución.



Te puedes ahorrar el trabajo, los hace el de este blog y son los más fiables porque lo comprueba todo









dragon_first_1


dragon_first_1 - the new blog in LiveJournal. There should be new interesting records soon.




dragon-first-1.livejournal.com





Y ya los he mencionado más veces, y en mi blog

Ahora, te animo a que sigas con los resúmenes de Yuri Podoliak y los mapas de google, que no tengo tiempo de ver vídeos.


----------



## alfonbass (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> NOSOTROS = OTAN



A ver, a ver, a ver...creo que no estamos entendiendo algo....

La OTAN es una organización de aliados, pero en sí, no representa a ningún estado, nadie, ningún civil puede sentirse como "representación" de la OTAN per se...es absurdo pensar eso...
Qué tiene influencia en los estados, es evidente, pero tomar a la OTAN como si fuera una representación de un estado no tiene ningún sentido...

Yo no me siento representado por ellos, ni he votado nada de su estructura ni de las decisiones tomadas....

El problema de las colectividades es este....el caso contrario también me sirve como ejemplo, yo repudió lo que ha hecho Ucrania en el Dombass estos 8 años, pero sigo pensando que el chaval joven de Kiev al que le han jodido la vida y ahora está como refugiado en Rumania, no tiene ninguna, NINGUNA culpa


----------



## Teuro (12 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Otro megayate del proletariado comunista ruso confiscado en Italia



Hay una oligarquía en Rusia que está robando a manos llenas, se estima que el capital de ricachones rusos fuera de Rusia supera ámpliamente el PIB de Rusia. En España hay corrupción, pero estamos muy lejos de esos niveles. La diferencia está que en Rusia hay "orgullo" por su ejército (y gobierno de corruptos) mientras que en España todos echamos pestes de nuestros (políticos) corruptos patrios.


----------



## Zhukov (12 Mar 2022)

*Resumen de la tarde de Strelkov*

Resumen vespertino de LDNR (breve y sin detalles).

Hubo batallas callejeras en Mariupol. Aviones y artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas atacaron posiciones enemigas en la ciudad.

Hoy era "muy ruidoso" en la región de Donetsk.
Las fuerzas armadas de la RPD fueron enviadas para lanzar un ataque frontal contra Marinka (un suburbio del sur de Donetsk, que en 2015 ya fue atacado una vez por un "equipo consolidado" dirigido por "Vanya Russky" y "Abhaz"). El ataque fue rechazado con pérdidas significativas para nuestras tropas.
Durante todo el día, los aviones de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas llevaron a cabo fuertes ataques contra unidades de defensa enemigas en la región de Donetsk. El enemigo respondió con fuego de artillería pesada sobre las posiciones de nuestras tropas y sobre la propia ciudad.

En la República Popular Democrática de Lugansk, encarnizados combates en Popasnaya y sus alrededores. Mientras el enemigo mantiene posiciones pre-preparadas.

Según datos fiables, las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas están experimentando (como resultado de acciones específicas de nuestra aviación) Una escasez cada vez más aguda de combustible y lubricantes, que ya está afectando su movilidad y capacidad de suministro de tropas, así como fuerzas de maniobra.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Mar 2022)

Zona de guerra de Jarkov:


----------



## NEKRO (12 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> The only Z you can look at without a gag reflex



¿Sabes cual es el final de eso?, cuando acabe la guerra, los rusos iran casa por casa buscando a los que hicieron esas cosas y acabaran en un paredon. Dentro de unos meses algunos "analistas" empezaran a salir en la TV diciendo que los ucranianos cometian crimenes de guerra, sacaran esas imagines por TV y los ucranianos que esten por europa veran como todas las sanciones iran cayendo y ellos se convierten en apestados.


----------



## Teuro (12 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> a veces las cosas no son lo que parecen . no te precipites .
> 
> Esta guerra tiene más incoherencias que el coronavirus. La descomunal campaña propagandística en los países europeos, es decir en los países que fueron afectados por la epidemia , contrasta con el resto del mundo donde ni han tenido coronavirus ni saben donde está Ucrania.
> 
> ...



El resto del Mundo "que no sabe dónde está Ucrania" lo único que demuestra es su ignorancia. Los efectos de la guerra de Ucrania los van a sentir próximamente en su lista de la compra.


----------



## HUROGÁN (12 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Miguel el Conquistador ... : - )
> 23 años, sin experiencia militar y tampoco de la vida se enrola en el batallon Azov que ya debe ser por lo menos tres divisiones con la de voluntarios que ha recibido ... Una persona sin experiencia militar y sin conocer el idioma no aporta nada que no aporte un ucraniano y de esos tienen muchos. La desesperación tiene que ser grande para enrolar voluntarios sin experiencia militar ni habilidades especiales, formarlos en una semana y hala ... a morir.



Este no era el mas listo de clase,,, pero ahora si aún colea, conforma un perfecto ejemplar de la idiotez con que el NWO ha aplanado las mentes de muchos, Darwin suele ser implacable haciendo su trabajo con ellos.
Hoy la División Azul y aquellos alemanes estarían combatiendo junto a las filas Rusas,
pero curiosa y paradójicamente...
Las Brigadas Internacionales también estarían combatiendo junto a ellos, contra este enemigo común antirazón, anticivilizatorio, antieuropeo como es el NWO, hoy representado por el régimen Ucraniano... que como una vívora han metido hasta la cocina del mundo EuroAsiatico.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (12 Mar 2022)

?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Te puedes ahorrar el trabajo, los hace el de este blog y son los más fiables porque lo comprueba todo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No puedo ya con los videos, me han capado los subtítulos


----------



## alfonbass (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y tu no gritar demasiado si no quieres llevarte una hostia. Eso también es convivir.



Entonces, que no se queje si nadie le invita a nada y la peña ni le saluda en el ascensor...o escucha que dicen que es un gilipollas...


----------



## NPI (12 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Se te ve nervioso.
> Disfruta del paseo ruso, hombre
> 
> Otra cuenta de 13 años, con 1000 mensajes.
> Os tenemos calados perdedores!!



Van despertando cuentas antiguas del orden de 10-12 diarias desde finales de enero 2022.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hay una oligarquía en Rusia que está robando a manos llenas, se estima que el capital de ricachones rusos fuera de Rusia supera ámpliamente el PIB de Rusia. En España hay corrupción, pero estamos muy lejos de esos niveles. La diferencia está que en Rusia hay "orgullo" por su ejército (y gobierno de corruptos) mientras que en España todos echamos pestes de nuestros (políticos) corruptos patrios.



Parece que hemos descubierto a los oligarcas y las oligarquías ahora, y que solo están en Rusia...

Aquí también tenemos a nuestros "oligarcas", y con chanchullos muy gordos con el _Estado, _como el del caso Castor, en Tarragona.


----------



## amcxxl (12 Mar 2022)

El corresponsal de RIA Novosti ya habló con Liu Yu Guang Según Liu Yu Guang, ha estado en Donbass durante 18 días. El periodista condenó el accionar de los grupos nacionalistas y dijo que la lucha contra ellos la apoya no solo China, sino también “el mundo entero”



LPR. El corresponsal de Izvestia, Denis Kulaga, informa que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están bombardeando un suburbio de Pervomaisk desde Lisichansk. Los residentes locales se escondieron en sus casas. Según ellos, disparan todos los días, por lo que tienen que vivir como en un polvorín. 


LPR. ⚡En este momento hay batallas por los asentamientos de Popasnaya y Lisichansk, informa el corresponsal de Izvestia Denis Kulaga desde la escena


----------



## mazuste (12 Mar 2022)

*China planea aprovechar el gran éxodo petrolero de Rusia
*
_*El éxodo de las empresas occidentales de Rusia a raíz de su invasión de Ucrania
ha dejado un vacío comercial que China está muy interesada en llenar.
En particular, China está interesada en aprovechar los proyectos de petróleo, gas 
y metales que han dejado varias empresas que han boicoteado a Rusia.
Parece que sanciones y el boicot a Rusia pueden tener la consecuencia no deseada*_
* de reforzar los esfuerzos de China por internacionalizar el yuan.*

China Plans To Take Advantage Of The Big Oil Exodus From Russia | OilPrice.com


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (12 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> ¿Sabes cual es el final de eso?, cuando acabe la guerra, los rusos iran casa por casa buscando a los que hicieron esas cosas y acabaran en un paredon. Dentro de unos meses algunos "analistas" empezaran a salir en la TV diciendo que los ucranianos cometian crimenes de guerra, sacaran esas imagines por TV y los ucranianos que esten por europa veran como todas las sanciones iran cayendo y ellos se convierten en apestados.



Ya saldrán las de los rusos tambien,


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hay una oligarquía en Rusia que está robando a manos llenas, se estima que el capital de ricachones rusos fuera de Rusia supera ámpliamente el PIB de Rusia. En España hay corrupción, pero estamos muy lejos de esos niveles. La diferencia está que en Rusia hay "orgullo" por su ejército (y gobierno de corruptos) mientras que en España todos echamos pestes de nuestros (políticos) corruptos patrios.



A mi me da la impresión que quien manda en Rusia son los aparatos militares y de inteligencia soviéticos, que ya NO son comunistas (si alguna vez lo fueron), y que no tienen, por ahora, ninguna ideología ni proyecto social en absoluto más allá de defender a su país (su cortijo, si se prefiere). Es decir, lo que hace todo el mundo pero sin necesidad de folklore. Es un aparato muy amplio, enorme, abarca a toda la sociedad y no tiene ideología. Por eso son aún más pragmáticos que los chinos, no tienen absolutamente ninguna hipoteca ideológica.

Los "oligarcas", igual que la clase capitalista china, no parecen tener poder político alguno, de hecho son todos sacrificables, y el estado ruso podría deshacerse de todos ellos en una mañana. No estoy diciendo que lo vayan a hacer, sino que "podrían". En EEUU o Europa eso sería imposible, morirían matando como los ukronazis.


----------



## Teuro (12 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Los "aislados" somos nosotros.
> 
> China nos ha substituido.



No se yo, lo único que se están definiendo son los bloques. Los "otros" están viendo donde sacan mejor tajada, como los exportadores de petróleo o la India. Ahora comenzará las peleas por las "áreas de influencia", que básicamente serán África, Sudamérica, el Sudeste Asiático y Oriente Medio. En Áfria y Sudamérica tienen las de ganar occidente (China "ha comprado" media África, esa donde Reino Unido y sobre todo Francia hacen y deshacen lo que quieren), Sudamérica por motivos obvios. Las principales zonas de fricción estarán en Asia. Lo de Ucrania más que por la OTAN es para evitar que la UE se le meta a Rusia en la cocina.


----------



## Charidemo (12 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> ¿Sabes cual es el final de eso?, cuando acabe la guerra, los rusos iran casa por casa buscando a los que hicieron esas cosas y acabaran en un paredon. Dentro de unos meses algunos "analistas" empezaran a salir en la TV diciendo que los ucranianos cometian crimenes de guerra, sacaran esas imagines por TV y los ucranianos que esten por europa veran como todas las sanciones iran cayendo y ellos se convierten en apestados.



No obstante es un photoshop.


----------



## alfonbass (12 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Parece que hemos descubierto a los oligarcas y las oligarquías ahora, y que solo están en Rusia...
> 
> Aquí también tenemos a nuestros "oligarcas", y con chanchullos muy gordos con el _Estado, _como el del caso Castor, en Tarragona.



Como no..."loz rikoz zon er problemaaaaaahhh"


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Mar 2022)

El ejército de la RPD noquea al enemigo de Mariupol - informe desde el frente

Las unidades avanzadas de la DPR, durante el desarrollo de la ofensiva en las afueras del este de Mariupol, se atrincheraron en la calle. Azovstal.

En el curso de una limpieza sistemática de las áreas residenciales de los nazis ucranianos, 8 puestos de tiro y 1 bastión de militantes fueron destruidos desde el comienzo del día. Se capturaron 3 tanques T-64 BV mejorados y 1 BMP.

25 civiles fueron evacuados de las casas liberadas, incluidos 7 niños.

5 militares de la 36ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania depusieron las armas


----------



## mazuste (12 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> EE.UU dice que Rusia está planeando un ataque con armas químicas o biológicas.
> Durante la guerra en Siria se usaron armas químicas 17 veces y ataques con cloro 106.



Eso quiere decir que están esperando a los expertos videográficos (cascos blancos)
que van en camino desde Idlib...


----------



## NEKRO (12 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Ya saldrán las de los rusos tambien,



No, esas no van ha interesar. Porque los buenos eran los ucranianos, las sanciones nos arruinan por los ucranianos y esa ruina solo puede ser temporal porque si dura mucho los gobiernos occidentales caen y antes de que eso ocurra, volveremos a Colin Powel en Irak, y todos diran NOS ENGAÑARON Rusia tenia razón y hay que llegar a un acuerdo.


----------



## Teuro (12 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si,  "independizado", eso significa que ya no comen, que ya no consumen...no?
> 
> No me extraña que este foro sea español, con lo poco que se tiene en cuenta la realidad de las cosas, luego vienen SIEMPRE la hostia de realidad



Echando cuenas me salía que el bloque occidental (OTAN + EU + Japón + Corea del Sur + Australia + Nueva Zelanda + Zonas "asimiladas" como Suiza, Singapur, etc.) multiplican por tres el PIB de China.


----------



## NEKRO (12 Mar 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> No obstante es un photoshop.



¿Qué más da?, por esa imagen 20 veces en una TV y todo el mundo creerá que es cierta.


----------



## Harman (12 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> EE.UU dice que Rusia está planeando un ataque con armas químicas o biológicas.
> Durante la guerra en Siria se usaron armas químicas 17 veces y ataques con cloro 106.



Y siempre fueron los proxy's del Imperio los que las usaron.


----------



## Gonzalor (12 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> 25 civiles fueron evacuados de las casas liberadas, incluidos 7 niños.



25 civiles, incluidos 7 niños, EXPULSADOS DE SUS CASAS “liberadas”. Hay que joderse con los eufemismos.


----------



## montytorri (12 Mar 2022)

no dicen si la bajada será vía impuestos o que , se supone


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Como no..."loz rikoz zon er problemaaaaaahhh"




Menudo demagogo de mierda estás hecho, ¿Qué pasa, que sólo hay "oligarcas" en Rusia?, ¿Florentino Pérez no es un oligarca?, ¿trabaja en una portería o vende periódicos en un kiosko?

Anda y vete a la mierda, ¡Sinvergüenza!


----------



## Teuro (12 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Ya tienen el tanque mediderroido y lo mandan al frente.
> ¡Cómo debe estar la industria armanetistica rusa que mandan eso a luchar.



Tienen una cantidad brutal de tanques, creo recordar como 15.000. El problema es que fueron una revolución en la IIGM, pero ahora están demostrando que están totalmente anticuados.


----------



## ProfeInsti (12 Mar 2022)

* Continúan los feroces combates al oeste de Donesk.
* CIA: No pueden tomar Kiev, ni podrán cambiar el gobierno.
* El bloqueo completo de Kiev es una tarea estratégica necesaria.
* CIA: Rusia No ha movido nada de su poderosa Fuerza Nuclear.
* Rusia avisa de que considerará "objetivo legítimo" a cualquier
convoy con armas para Ucrania.


----------



## Loignorito (12 Mar 2022)

Tampoco creo que Ucrania deba ser un Estado-Nación, pero no por lo que hayan hecho, sino por que es parte de Rusia, de hecho, su germen. Si nos atenemos a 'lo que hayan hecho' las naciones de aquí o de allá, por ej. la nuestra, nos quedamos todos con el examen suspendido. A ver si aquí podemos estar orgullosos de algo por el comportamiento de gobernantes y pueblo estas últimas décadas. Otra cosa sería hace siglos (y desde esa perspectiva temporal), cuando España era magnífica.
Peor sucedería con EEUU o Inglaterra, naciones abiertamente narco-terroristas.


----------



## Teuro (12 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Ucrania va a ser megafinanciada por Occidente para escarnio ruso.



Hasta la fecha con quienes lo han hecho les ha ido de puta madre frente a sus vecinos: Corea del Sur, Japón, Taiwan, Israel, la RFA en su día. Occidente se caracteriza por poner en los cielos del bienestar a aquellos que deben sufrir enemigos con una fuerza militar inversamente proporcional a su nivel de bienestar.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (12 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . La ONU advierte que el conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania podría desencadenar una crisis alimentaria a nivel mundial



No jodas?

Y cuánto dices que cobran por llegar a tal conclusión?


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El resto del Mundo "que no sabe dónde está Ucrania" lo único que demuestra es su ignorancia. Los efectos de la guerra de Ucrania los van a sentir próximamente en su lista de la compra.



mientras España se ha endeudado por generaciones por el tema del coronavirus dilapidando miles de millones ...

¿ te has preocupado por averiguar cuántos de los países del mundo y cuales son los que se han endeudado de la misma forma ?


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Mar 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Motín en el ejército ruso: 600 marineros se niegan a desembarcar para combatir cerca de Odesa
> 
> 
> Unos 600 marineros rusos se habrían amotinado para desobedecer las órdenes de desembarcar y combatir en la región de Odesa, en el sur de Ucrania, según ha informado este sábado el Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania (SBU), la principal agencia de los servicios secretos ucranianos.
> ...



Principe Potemkin 2022.


----------



## Harman (12 Mar 2022)

Militares ucranianos dispararon contra el carguero civil ruso "Sormovsky 3064" en el Mar de Azov, se inició una causa penal - RF IC









ASB Military News on Gab: 'Ukrainian military fired on the Russian civilian …'


ASB Military News on Gab: 'Ukrainian military fired on the Russian civilian cargo ship "Sormovsky 3064" in the Sea of Azov, a criminal case was initiated - RF IC'




gab.com


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (12 Mar 2022)

Parece que uno de los pilotos del helicóptero Ka-52 alligator derribado cerca de Kherson ha sobrevivido y estaría en un hospital.


----------



## Señor X (12 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El mapa de toda Ucrania de Dragon First muestra que Ucrania ha agrupado una cantidad significativa de sus fuerzas del sur para la batalla de Nikolaev.
> 
> Las dos últimas imágenes muestran que el abultamiento de las fuerzas ucranianas alrededor de Volnovakha ha sido despejado hoy, la última imagen es de hace 4 días, la tercera es de hoy.



Menudo gol les acaban de meter a la contrainteligencia ucraniana. Y esto los rusos lo sueltan para que lo sepamos todos.


----------



## Tales. (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No. El gran éxito de Rusia es:
> 
> 1.- Desmantelar el ejército ukronazi y el régimen ukro.
> 2.- Convertir Ukrania en un instrumento inútil para occidente.
> 3.- Testar la debilidad estructural de occidente y su incapacidad.



El ejército ucro está desmanteladisimo si, la chatarra sovietica de Putin arde por combustión espontánea y la horda no ha ni tomado Mariupol ni Kharkiv porque los rusos están de picnic en el campo, ya entrarán la semana que viene.

Y occidente debilitadisimo, mientras la economía rusa tira como un cohete


----------



## Teuro (12 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> ¿Ricos?, ¿nosotros?, ¿que todo lo que tenemos lo tenemos de prestado y que nuestra economía no es productiva, si no todo servicios, especulación y humo?
> 
> 
> Ja ja ja



Hasta la fecha "los servicios" y "tecnología" son un negocio considerablemente más lucrativo que plantar trigo o ensamblar móviles. Aunque también es verdad que se pueden prescindir (temporalmente) de muchos servicios y no tanto del trigo. Cosas de la "economía".


----------



## NS 4 (12 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Pues no, pero no creo que sea correcto personalizar.
> 
> El pueblo es lo más engañable que existe. Acaso te has molestado en mirar cómo engaño Zelensky a su propio pueblo con su programa y como se lo pasó por el culo?
> 
> ...



Pero te podras ofender por un aserto...no por una pregunta...

O no???

Me parece una boutade decir que el pueblo no es remposable o no es culpable de nada...

Vamos no me jodas...quien compra las mercancias averiadas es siempre el pueblo...

Ya sabes ...que es la verdad???

Una cosa es lo que la gente quiere saber...otra lo que la gente quiere oir...y otra bien distinta es la VERDAD.

Te pido disculpas por las mayusculas..lo hago para remarcar, no es voluntad de insultar...tus razones descompuestas...tu equidistancia apesta a progre.

Lo siento...te lo digo honestamente.


----------



## amcxxl (12 Mar 2022)

las autoridades locales de Kherson legalmente elegidas de la epoca ya proclamaron la Republica Popular de Kherson en 2014, lo mismo que en Odessa y Jarkov ,no recuerdo si en algun otro sitio como Nikolayev


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (12 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Aparecieron terminales de comunicación satelital Starlink en Odessa



El problema de Rusia ha sido precisamente ese, que ha subestimado el apoyo indirecto que recibirían los ucranianos y sólo ha mandado chatarra para el ataque inicial.


----------



## Michael_Knight (12 Mar 2022)

Recordemos que Kharkov está en la puta frontera con Rusia y que dos semanas después de la "brillante" guerra relámpago del ejército ruso aún no han sido capaces de conquistarla, de modo que ahora se les ocurre la "brillante" idea de bombardearla indiscriminadamente hasta que se rindan por hambre, terror y muerte con lo que cuando se rindan da van a asegurar odio eterno de sus habitantes hacia los rusos. Muy "brillante" todo.


----------



## bigmaller (12 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El que siempre te has declarado etarra criminal has sido tú...



Citame majo. 


Como os gusta etiquetar....


----------



## amcxxl (12 Mar 2022)

El examen forense de Starobilsk en la LPR tiene constancia de 20 muertes de civiles locales a manos del batallón nazi ucraniano "Aidar". “Había puñaladas, heridas de bala. Se trata de gente pacífica que no tiene nada que ver con las armas” Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.

Volnovaja. Vehículos blindados ucranianos quemados: "Intentaron salir del cerco, no funcionó". 
El autor del video es Philip Prokudin, corresponsal de Ukraina.ru.


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Que ritmazo lol, qué clase de ultraortodoxos son? No parecen los habituales



Ultraortodoxos Marchosos...

*Barush Hashem Adonai !!!*


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> El ejército ucro está desmanteladisimo si, la chatarra sovietica de Putin arde por combustión espontánea y la horda no ha ni tomado Mariupol ni Kharkiv porque los rusos están de picnic en el campo, ya entrarán la semana que viene.
> 
> Y occidente debilitadisimo, mientras la economía rusa tira como un cohete



El ejército ukro está en las últimas. Resiste gracias a los batallones neonazis que saben que no se pueden rendir. Pero cada día tienen más muertos, menos material, menos gasolina, menos de todo. Cuanto puede durar? No se, pero no mucho. Depende básicamente de la prisa que quieran darse los otros.


----------



## amcxxl (12 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Recordemos que Kharkov está en la puta frontera con Rusia y que dos semanas después de la "brillante" guerra relámpago del ejército ruso aún no han sido capaces de conquistarla, de modo que ahora se les ocurre la "brillante" idea de bombardearla indiscriminadamente hasta que se rindan por hambre, terror y muerte con lo que cuando se rindan da van a asegurar odio eterno de sus habitantes hacia los rusos. Muy "brillante" todo.



no se puede tomar al asalto una ciudad donde bandas criminales nazis tienen un millon y medio de rehenes rusos

las acciones son quirurgicas y se bombardean instalaciones militaares y acumulaciones de tropas enenigas


----------



## Harman (12 Mar 2022)

Según mis informaciones, ahora se ha lanzado un ataque contra el complejo de Slavyansk. Los terroristas de varios grupos prohibidos en Rusia, incluido Azov, tenían su base allí.

t.me/anna_news/24340


----------



## Archimanguina (12 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> El examen forense de Starobilsk en la LPR tiene constancia de 20 muertes de civiles locales a manos del batallón nazi ucraniano "Aidar". “Había puñaladas, heridas de bala. Se trata de gente pacífica que no tiene nada que ver con las armas” Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
> 
> Volnovaja. Vehículos blindados ucranianos quemados: "Intentaron salir del cerco, no funcionó".
> El autor del video es Philip Prokudin, corresponsal de Ukraina.ru.



a este mismo señor creo haberle visto en un video haciendo de ucraniano. O es un freelance, o tiene un primo en kiev.


----------



## Zhukov (12 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Recordemos que Kharkov está en la puta frontera con Rusia y que dos semanas después de la "brillante" guerra relámpago del ejército ruso aún no han sido capaces de conquistarla, de modo que ahora se les ocurre la "brillante" idea de bombardearla indiscriminadamente hasta que se rindan por hambre, terror y muerte con lo que cuando se rindan da van a asegurar odio eterno de sus habitantes hacia los rusos. Muy "brillante" todo.



Te lo repito una vez más intoxicador, los que bombardean la ciudad son los propios ucranianos, como ven los residentes de Kharkov, y que además los ucranianos están emplazando su artillería y lanzacohetes al lado de edificios residenciales como escudos humanos.









Carta desde Kharkov 08/03/2022


Traducción revisada con notas aclaratorias en cursiva: La situación en Kharkov 08:00 horas, fuentes de la resistencia clandestina rusa en la ciudad. Así que, lo siento por el silencio, corrimos por…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com





A la lista de ignorados.


----------



## NEKRO (12 Mar 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> El ejército ucro está desmanteladisimo si, la chatarra sovietica del khanato arde por combustión espontánea yla horda no ha ni tomado Mariupol ni Kharkiv porque están de picnic.
> 
> Y occidente debilitadisimo, mientras la economía rusa tira como un cohete



Claro que occidente esta debillitado, Han estado días amenazando a docenas de paises para que apoyaran las sanciones y no lo han conseguido. Dentro de la UE y de Europa hay disensiones importantes, Hungria a su aire, Croacia amenazando con abandonar la OTAN, Turquia no sanciona, Bulgaria llegó a amenazar con abandonar la UE, nuevo impulso servio para recuperar territorios, problema secesionista en Bosnia, la mayoría de los paises de la UE se niengan a admitir a Ucrania, Moldavia y Georgia por via urgente, inflación desbocada, el sía 14 comienzan huelga de transportistas en España e Italia, ..., USA se tiene que rebajar a negociar con Venezuela (ese país que hasta hace dos días querían invadir), quitando sanciones a los iranis, ....


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hasta la fecha con quienes lo han hecho les ha ido de puta madre frente a sus vecinos: Corea del Sur, Japón, Taiwan, Israel, la RFA en su día. Occidente se caracteriza por poner en los cielos del bienestar a aquellos que deben sufrir enemigos con una fuerza militar inversamente proporcional a su nivel de bienestar.



Va a ser una Perla de Occidente en la puta cara turcochina...


----------



## MAEZAL (12 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Miguel el Conquistador ... : - )
> 23 años, sin experiencia militar y tampoco de la vida se enrola en el batallon Azov que ya debe ser por lo menos tres divisiones con la de voluntarios que ha recibido ... Una persona sin experiencia militar y sin conocer el idioma no aporta nada que no aporte un ucraniano y de esos tienen muchos. La desesperación tiene que ser grande para enrolar voluntarios sin experiencia militar ni habilidades especiales, formarlos en una semana y hala ... a morir.



Que alguien ponga a los negros del ataud


----------



## Zhukov (12 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Ya tienen el tanque mediderroido y lo mandan al frente.
> ¡Cómo debe estar la industria armanetistica rusa que mandan eso a luchar.



Eres memo y no tienes ni idea de lo que hablas.

Lo único que le pasa a ese tanque es que ha perdido un faldón y otro está abollado por colisiones o bombardeos. Si te parece van a a estar como para un desfile. 

Es un T-72 y está en perfecto estado, y para que lo sepas esa protección de blindaje reactivo que lleva es la más moderna y contra ella no sirven los misiles occidentales.


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 Mar 2022)

Hagedrec


----------



## Harman (12 Mar 2022)

Fotos de las llegadas al Slavkurort

Se confirman dos ataques. No pasará mucho tiempo antes de que Sloviansk sea liberada de años de ocupación.

t.me/anna_news/24341


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Recordemos que Kharkov está en la puta frontera con Rusia y que dos semanas después de la "brillante" guerra relámpago del ejército ruso aún no han sido capaces de conquistarla, de modo que ahora se les ocurre la "brillante" idea de bombardearla indiscriminadamente hasta que se rindan por hambre, terror y muerte con lo que cuando se rindan da van a asegurar odio eterno de sus habitantes hacia los rusos. Muy "brillante" todo.



Si meten a los TU-95 (el equivalente al B-52) a hacer bombardeos de alfombra y arrasan la ciudad en dos días también os parecería mal ....


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El ejército ukro está en las últimas. Resiste gracias a los batallones neonazis que saben que no se pueden rendir. Pero cada día tienen más muertos, menos material, menos gasolina, menos de todo. Cuanto puede durar? No se, pero no mucho. Depende básicamente de la prisa que quieran darse los otros.



La ocupación hay que mantenerla, y la resistencia es de aúpa.

Veremos qué plan tiene el enano para Kiev.


----------



## pirivi-parava (12 Mar 2022)

Buena ventisca en Zaporiyia


----------



## delhierro (12 Mar 2022)

A ver OTANICOS, los yanquis tardaron 2 meses en limpiar Faluya porque se les metieron 2000 islamistas. 2 meses, y eso arrasando con todo , civiles incluidos.









Segunda batalla de Faluya - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Y esa es la historia escrita por los vencedores, los yanquis. De hecho los muertos civiles ni se cuentan. . 700 bajas de ellas 100 muertos.

La Cruz Roja calculó a su término que unos 800 civiles habían perdido la vida durante el ataque,33 aunque otras fuentes establecieron la cifra de 6000 muertos y otros tantos heridos 

Los de la ciudad no tenian más que armas ligeras, ganadas , explosivos y rpg-7. Tomar ciudades de 400.000, 1.500.000 de habitantes minimizando los daños, sera lento. Sin problemas la OTAN ni esta , ni se la espera por allí.


----------



## amcxxl (12 Mar 2022)

Así es. ¿Quién en su sano juicio dejaría una granada atómica a los monos rabiosos? Por eso lo toman. 

l director interino de Energoatom, Pyotr Kotin, dijo que el personal se reunió en la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya e informó que la planta ahora esta bajo control de Rosatom.


Que te jodan con tu apoyo, y con tu democracia. EE.UU. permitirá "ciertas acciones" destinadas al apoyo humanitario de la LNR y la DNR, como proyectos relacionados con necesidades básicas, educación y democracia, dijo el Tesoro de EE.UU.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si meten a los TU-95 (el equivalente al B-52) a hacer bombardeos de alfombra y arrasan la ciudad en dos días también os parecería mal ....



El enano turcochino sabe que no puede ir con todo, al menos hasta que la desesperación le pueda...


----------



## willbeend (12 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Odessa,
> Ubicación cerca de la Ópera



No me voy a cansar de poner a la "Madre de Odessa", por si algun despistao no la conoce todavia.


----------



## Evangelion (12 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Eres memo y no tienes ni idea de lo que hablas.
> 
> Lo único que le pasa a ese tanque es que ha perdido un faldón y otro está abollado por colisiones o bombardeos. Si te parece van a a estar como para un desfile.
> 
> Es un T-72 y está en perfecto estado, y para que lo sepas esa protección de blindaje reactivo que lleva es la más moderna y contra ella no sirven los misiles occidentales.



Si que lo que quieras
No han destuido ni un t72 en Ucrania estos dias, ni uno son maquetas.
Pdta: lo de memo te lo metes por el culo.


----------



## Honkler (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si meten a los TU-95 (el equivalente al B-52) a hacer bombardeos de alfombra y arrasan la ciudad en dos días también os parecería mal ....



Chillarían como nenazas “Putin asesino”, así, muy alto, aflautados, amariconados, así son ellos.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El ejército ukro está en las últimas. Resiste gracias a los batallones neonazis que saben que no se pueden rendir. Pero cada día tienen más muertos, menos material, menos gasolina, menos de todo. Cuanto puede durar? No se, pero no mucho. Depende básicamente de la prisa que quieran darse los otros.



Unas 4 a 6 semanas...eso si, preparaos a partir del lunes porque se va a poner todo por las nubes...y vamos a ver cosas flipantes. 4 o 6 semanas según analistas chinos.


----------



## Honkler (12 Mar 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> No me voy a cansar de poner a la "Madre de Odessa", por si algun despistao no la conoce todavia.



No conozco esa historia.


----------



## alnitak (12 Mar 2022)

jajj eso va a ir muchisimo mas rapido


elmejercito ukro esta muy tocado


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (12 Mar 2022)

*IRENE MONTERO: "HAY QUE PARARLE LOS PIES A PUTIN". *

La ministra de Igualdad del Gobierno de España, Irene Montero, reconoció este sábado a Efe discrepancias entre los socios sobre la solución de la guerra en Ucrania, pero aseguró que hay consenso entorno a "pararle los pies" al presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin.









Guerra de Ucrania - Rusia, en directo: última hora de la invasión, muertos, bombardeos, ataques, Putin, Kiev, mapa, países


Sigue la escalada bélica tras la invasión de Ucrania por la Rusia de Putin.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Archimanguina (12 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> ¿Sabes cual es el final de eso?, cuando acabe la guerra, los rusos iran casa por casa buscando a los que hicieron esas cosas y acabaran en un paredon. Dentro de unos meses algunos "analistas" empezaran a salir en la TV diciendo que los ucranianos cometian crimenes de guerra, sacaran esas imagines por TV y los ucranianos que esten por europa veran como todas las sanciones iran cayendo y ellos se convierten en apestados.



tranki es un fotomontaje, los miertos se repiten


----------



## alnitak (12 Mar 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Unas 4 a 6 semanas...eso si, preparaos a partir del lunes porque se va a poner todo por las nubes...y vamos a ver cosas flipantes. 4 o 6 semanas según analistas chinos.




que quieres decir


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> El enano turcochino sabe que no puede ir con todo, al menos hasta que la desesperación le pueda...



La cuestión es que si intentan tomarla rompiendo poco son unos inútiles y si rompen todo son unos carniceros .... Nada os parece bien ...   

Pero bueno .... básicamente lo que hacen en Jarkov es tener 20 ó 30 mil tios allí quietos que no pueden ir a ayudar a los del Dombass o a los que defienden el sur y, de paso, matarlos poco a poco. Como a los que están defendiendo Kiev.


----------



## willbeend (12 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> No conozco esa historia.



La casa de los sindicatos de Odessa?

La de la foto es la mujer de la limpieza. Mira que seria temazo para las feministas, embarazada y currando... pero no, ni pio.

Pues es una calamidad de historia...


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (12 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Pues no, pero no creo que sea correcto personalizar.
> 
> El pueblo es lo más engañable que existe. Acaso te has molestado en mirar cómo engaño Zelensky a su propio pueblo con su programa y como se lo pasó por el culo?
> 
> ...






NS 4 dijo:


> Pero te podras ofender por un aserto...no por una pregunta...
> 
> O no???
> 
> ...


----------



## NEKRO (12 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> El enano turcochino sabe que no puede ir con todo, al menos hasta que la desesperación le pueda...



Vamos a ser claros, no lo hacen porque no quieren. Ya se ha visto que ni la OTAN ni la UE van a entrar en guerra con Rusia por Ucrania, hagan lo que hagan los rusos, el resto son pajas mentales vuestras.
Eso de que la OTAN va a destruir Rusia son tan reales como los misiles antitanques que ha mandado España (por si no lo sabes hoy se ha sabido que todo lo que hemos mandado son manuales y maquetas de entrenamiento).


----------



## Zhukov (12 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Tienen una cantidad brutal de tanques, creo recordar como 15.000. El problema es que fueron una revolución en la IIGM, pero ahora están demostrando que están totalmente anticuados.



Eso es una estupidez del que no tiene *Ni Puta Idea,* estos avances que estamos viendo y la toma de ciudades no serían posibles sin tanques. Los rusos además van por delante de Occidente en blindaje, como le decía al otro memo, el blindaje reactivo ruso en sus últimas versiones protege perfectamente de todos esos misiles antitanque de la OTAN. Los pocos tanques rusos que han logrado destruir con ellos han sido T-64 antiguos de las milicias con los ladrillos de blindaje reactivo antiguos, y no los bloques en cuña como los del T-72 de la foto y otros tanques con disparos de flanco en emboscadas y combate urbano.

Como los rusos no pueden arrasar las ciudades con artillería porque los ukros usan a los habitantes rusos de escudos humanos, la única solución es entrar con pelotones de infantería apoyados por tanques y blindados. Sin tanques no habría sido posible la toma de Volnovakha.

Si los ukros están resistiendo tanto es porque tienen tanta artillería y tantos tanques, que en la defensa, aunque sólo sean búnkers móviles, siguen siendo peligrosos. Si fracasan en sus contraataques es porque tienen mal adiestramiento de armas combinadas y en general y porque los rusos tienen el dominio del aire y su artillería es mucho más precisa que la ukra.

En Donbass la densidad de población es tan grande y hay tantos pueblos que todavía no han conseguido una ruptura y explotación del éxito, pero al oeste del Dniéper, las columnas acorazadas rusas van donde les plazca y eso que tienen muchas menos fuerzas.


----------



## ProfeInsti (12 Mar 2022)

* Macron, Scholz y Putin hablan, pero no llegan a ningún acuerdo.
* Ukrania abrió fuego contra un barco Ruso en el Mar Azov.
* Zelenski confirma al menos 1.300 militares ucranianos muertos.
* Rusia no va a poder unir el sur de Ukrania con Transnistria.
* El alcalde de Melitopol fue detenido por soldados rusos.


----------



## NEKRO (12 Mar 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> tranki es un fotomontaje, los miertos se repiten



Yo solo digo que esa propaganda les va a dar la vuelta y les va a costar caro, sea real o no.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Vasili Záitsev (12 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Pues no, pero no creo que sea correcto personalizar.
> 
> El pueblo es lo más engañable que existe. Acaso te has molestado en mirar cómo engaño Zelensky a su propio pueblo con su programa y como se lo pasó por el culo?
> 
> ...






NS 4 dijo:


> Pero te podras ofender por un aserto...no por una pregunta...
> 
> O no???
> 
> ...


----------



## amcxxl (12 Mar 2022)

*11 mar. Las tropas de la RPD comenzaron una operación para cortar el caldero de Mariupol en 3 partes.*


El día anterior, se recibió una directiva de Kiev para que* la 25ª brigada aerotransportada separada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania marche desde Dnepropetrovsk a Kiev*. 
A lo que, en el otro extremo del cable, *respondieron que no había tal posibilidad*, y que sería mejor que la brigada peleara en casa.


Región de Kiev↘ Cómo los batallones nacionales no permiten que los refugiados se vayan. Simplemente bloquean las carreteras. La columna, que participó en la evacuación de la población del pueblo. Bucha y Gostomel, regresaron al pueblo. Belogorodka. Batallones nacionales bloquearon las carreteras.


----------



## mazuste (12 Mar 2022)

Según Telegram, el alcalde de Gostomel (Óblast de Kiev) Yuriy Prilipko fue asesinado por el SBU
por organizar conversaciones entre las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas y las Fuerzas de Operaciones 
Especiales de Ucrania para dejar que los civiles abandonaran la ciudad.
Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## amcxxl (12 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



drogadictos de mierda, escoria subhumana tironucable


----------



## Von Rudel (12 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Eres memo y no tienes ni idea de lo que hablas.
> 
> Lo único que le pasa a ese tanque es que ha perdido un faldón y otro está abollado por colisiones o bombardeos. Si te parece van a a estar como para un desfile.
> 
> Es un T-72 y está en perfecto estado, y para que lo sepas esa protección de blindaje reactivo que lleva es la más moderna y contra ella no sirven los misiles occidentales.




Nada aqui ven un impacto en un tanque y se piensan que acaban pulverizado los 5 tripulantes.


Lo blindajes, etc... dan una supervivencia muy alta en el combate.


Y el vehiculo queda inoperativo pero puede ser reparado de nuevo para el combate en los distintos talleres.


Lo peor es que aqui hablan de ataques, ciudades que resisten y drones.... pero nada de lógistica. Que es donde le estan zurrando los Rusos, bloqueo maritimos, ataques a bases y depositos, ataques a carreteras y sitios a ciudades que no pueden ser rescatadas..... y aqui los sOTANizados vendiendolos como victorias.

Las ciudades fortalezas fueron un Fracaso para los alemanes, no les va a servir a los Ucranianos, porque nadie les va a rescatar. Y la guerra no aguantaran mas de 1 mes o 2 meses sino antes porque no van a tener fuerza con que reponer, ni abastecer.


Menudos estrategas de salon tenemos. Bueno los altos mandos de la Otan saben que la guerra esta perdida desde el día 1. Cualquier militar del alto mando sabe que esto esta sentenciado militarmente.


----------



## Decipher (12 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> The only Z you can look at without a gag reflex



Que gente mas maja los ucranianos, ya están alcanzando los niveles de ISIS.


----------



## paconan (12 Mar 2022)

Ucrania confirmó las conversaciones entre Ucrania y Rusia en formato de video.

Así lo afirmó en Twitter el Asesor de la Oficina del Presidente de Ucrania, Mykhailo Podolyak.

Según él, ya se crearon subgrupos de trabajo. 









УНИАН - новости Украины | война с Россией | новини України | війна з Росією


Cамые важные новости о войне России в Украине. Присоединяйся к УНИАН! Ссылки на наши соцсети: linktr.ee/unian




t.me




.


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Tengo serias dudas, por mucho cereal que se produzca en Ucrania y Rusia, todavía quedan grandes productores como Estados Unidos y China . Al mismo tiempo es una oportunidad para países como Argentina o Brasil.



Si, pero la subida de precios de los cereales y la especulacion no la evita nadie.


----------



## amcxxl (12 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Según Telegram, el alcalde de Gostomel (Óblast de Kiev) Yuriy Prilipko fue asesinado por el SBU
> por organizar conversaciones entre las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas y las Fuerzas de Operaciones
> Especiales de Ucrania para dejar que los civiles abandonaran la ciudad.
> Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## Caracalla (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A mi me da la impresión que quien manda en Rusia son los aparatos militares y de inteligencia soviéticos, que ya NO son comunistas (si alguna vez lo fueron), y que no tienen, por ahora, ninguna ideología ni proyecto social en absoluto más allá de defender a su país (su cortijo, si se prefiere). Es decir, lo que hace todo el mundo pero sin necesidad de folklore. Es un aparato muy amplio, enorme, abarca a toda la sociedad y no tiene ideología. Por eso son aún más pragmáticos que los chinos, no tienen absolutamente ninguna hipoteca ideológica.
> 
> Los "oligarcas", igual que la clase capitalista china, no parecen tener poder político alguno, de hecho son todos sacrificables, y el estado ruso podría deshacerse de todos ellos en una mañana. No estoy diciendo que lo vayan a hacer, sino que "podrían". En EEUU o Europa eso sería imposible, morirían matando como los ukronazis.



Rusia no tiene Estado Profundo porque el Estado Profundo está al mando del país.

Putin es el KGB tras deshacerse del Comunismo ineficiente. La inmensa mayoría de "Oligarcas" al mando de Empresas Rusas Gigantes son Ex miembros del KGB. Siguen siendo agentes, solo que viven como Dios. Pero siguen obedeciendo a la gerarquía de la insitución o son ejecutados. Es la Masoneria versión Rusa.

Putin puede asesinar a cualquier Oligarca con una llamada de telefono por eso es quien manda en Rusia y por eso nadie en su sano juicio y menos si es millonario osaría tocarle los cojones.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Loignorito (12 Mar 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Que hablan, el tanque seguirá en los campos de batalla como rey absoluto, como lo fue la caballería en el pasado, no hay nada que lo reemplace, tal vez lo único que cambie es la dotación humana del mismo, reduciéndose cada día hasta, tal vez, no requerirla en lo absoluto.
> 
> Saludos,



Al tanque le sucederá como al acorazado después de la 2ª GM: desaparecerá. Será sustituido por drones de combate autónomos. Y serán pocas las armas autónomas terrestres. Resulta más versátil y económico actuar desde el aire, y más a dispositivos de pequeño tamaño que podrán actuar casi a nivel de suelo si resulta necesario.


----------



## Archimanguina (12 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



lo mejor de cada casa.


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (12 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Rusia no va a poder unir el sur de Ukrania con Transnistria.



Hoy? nunca?


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> La cuestión es que si intentan tomarla rompiendo poco son unos inútiles y si rompen todo son unos carniceros .... Nada os parece bien ...
> 
> Pero bueno .... básicamente lo que hacen en Jarkov es tener 20 ó 30 mil tios allí quietos que no pueden ir a ayudar a los del Dombass o a los que defienden el sur y, de paso, matarlos poco a poco. Como a los que están defendiendo Kiev.



Desde el primer día dije que el problema de Putin es que no podía ir con todo lo gordo ni en plan monja tampoco, así que les esperan unos cuantos miles de muertos hasta que la "operación especial" esté acabada.

Sobre todo si pretende tomar Kiev.

Putin va a ganar la guerra. Y a perder la paz.


----------



## ProfeInsti (12 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Hoy? nunca?



Lo va a tener francamente muy difícil.
No creo que lo consiga.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (12 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> que quieres decir



Lunes huelga de camioneros, y se irá extendiendo por más países....creo que se declarará estadp de alarma /o implementará ley de emergencia nacional...y nuestras figuras políticas y mediáticas irán dando bandazos a golpe de cómo intuyan que está la situación.


Un marzo abril honk honk.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Mar 2022)

21:15 Militares ucranianos dispararon contra un barco civil ruso en el Mar de Azov, que navegaba desde Grecia a Taganrog, se inició un caso penal, informó el servicio de prensa de RF IC.

20:39 AFU disparó contra el carguero civil ruso "Sormovsky 3064" en el Mar de Azov, el Comité de Investigación de Rusia abrió un caso penal, informó el Comité de Investigación de la Federación Rusa (IC RF).


----------



## Zhukov (12 Mar 2022)

No fue en las Ardenas, si no antes, en la batalla del bosque de Hurtgen, como los espesos árboles dificultaban la observación del tiro de artillería y morteros, los alemanes recurrieron a disparar con sus ametralladoras antiaéreas de 20 mm contra las copas de los árboles, el efecto explosivo del proyectil era muy pequeño, pero al disparar docenas hacían saltar muchas astillas y hacía caer ramas sobre los soldados americanos debajo, que no tenían cómo cubrirse de la lluvia de astillas.

Sin duda los proyectiles de artillería y morteros también causaban bajas así indirectamente, al dar con las copas, pero el problema era lograrlo con precisión, aparte de que es muy peligroso disparar un mortero desde un bosque porque a menos que tengas un claro lo bastante grande es muy posible que tu bomba le de a un árbol al subir y estalle prematuramente.


----------



## ProfeInsti (12 Mar 2022)

* Cuatro hijos de importantes políticos de EEUU trabajan para
compañias de gas de Ucrania.
* Rusia amenaza con atacar los envíos de armas a Ucrania.
* EE.UU dice que Rusia está planeando un ataque con armas
químicas o biológicas.
* En la guerra en Siria se usaron armas químicas 17 veces y ataques
con cloro 106.


----------



## Decipher (12 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Mira y algunos preocupados por los moros de Putin matando europeos y lo que nos tenia que preocupar eran los panchitos de Biden.

Por cierto Slava nazi. Sutil, muy sutil.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (12 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Menudos estrategas de salon tenemos. Bueno los altos mandos de la Otan saben que la guerra esta perdida desde el día 1. Cualquier militar del alto mando sabe que esto esta sentenciado militarmente.



La OTAN sabe perfectamente lo que quiere.

Y no es ganar la guerra.
Y no es ayudar al pueblo ucraniano.

El objetivo es empantanar a Rusia.
Aunque para ello se utilice a los ciudadanos ucranianos como carne de cañón.

Y los rusos con su operación especial de mierda lo mismo. 

Aquí no hay buenos ni malos. Eso es para hooligans. Aquí hay hijoeputas buscando sus intereses. Lo de siempre.


----------



## NPI (12 Mar 2022)

itaka dijo:


> me asombra la cantidad de fanboys de la invasión rusa a ucrania. Puedo entender que rusia ocupara crimea y defienda el donbass pero invadir todo un país es una canallada, la cantidad de muertos inocentes no tiene justificación.
> 
> Por mucho que digan que los misiles otan estarian cerca de moscu no lo justifica. La velocidad de los misiles cada vez es mayor y por lo tanto el tiempo de respuesta a misma distancia es menor. En consecuencia, si ese es el motivo de invadir un país vecino los tanques rusos en unos años deberian invadir portugal para estar seguro moscu.
> 
> malditos los que aplauden las guerras.



"Nueva" cuenta dormida y renacida que va al hoyo.


----------



## BHAN83 (12 Mar 2022)

George Soros: "Vladímir Putin y el riesgo de la tercera guerra mundial" (Mar 11 2022)


SAN FRANCISCO – La invasión rusa de Ucrania lanzada el 24 de febrero dio inicio a una tercera guerra mundial que puede destruir la civilización. La invasión fue precedida por una larga reunión que mantuvieron el presidente ruso Vladímir Putin y su par chino Xi Jinping el 4 de febrero, día de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ProfeInsti (12 Mar 2022)

Vladimir Putin AMENAZA: "Los Europeos pagarán su independencia energética".


----------



## Decipher (12 Mar 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> La OTAN sabe perfectamente lo que quiere.
> 
> Y no es ganar la guerra.
> Y no es ayudar al pueblo ucraniano.
> ...



Y los tontos que les sirven de títeres. Pues si.


----------



## valensalome (12 Mar 2022)

Si, es que el no a la guerra puede crear " confusión " , "a ver si la gente pacifista nos va a apretar para que esto acabe" ,ahora mismo la guerra is good si la ganamos nosotros, otro ejercicio más de manipulación.


----------



## Decipher (12 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Vladimir Putin AMENAZA: "Los Europeos pagarán su independencia energética".



Claro, no nos va a salir gratis.


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Rusia no tiene Estado Profundo porque el Estado Profundo está al mando del país.
> 
> Putin es el KGB tras deshacerse del Comunismo ineficiente. La inmensa mayoría de "Oligarcas" al mando de Empresas Rusas Gigantes son Ex miembros del KGB. Siguen siendo agentes, solo que viven como Dios. Pero siguen obedeciendo a la gerarquía de la insitución o son ejecutados. Es la Masoneria versión Rusa.
> 
> ...



Por eso me hace gracia que los "oligarcas" van a dar un golpe palaciego.   Y si alguien quita a Putin será para poner a otro más cabrón. Putin es de las "palomas", ha mostrado clara voluntad negociadora durante 20 años, detrás vendrá un halcón.


----------



## Xan Solo (12 Mar 2022)

En cada guerra se dice que los blindados van a desaparecer... desde la SGM se viene diciendo... Peero, como los militares no leen burbuja, siguen ahí...

Ya en la SGM un blindado sin apoyo de infantería era candidato a ser convertido en horno, salvo en algunas batallas donde se alcanzó tal locura en número de tanques que la "infantería" eran los propios tanquistas cuando los "descabalgaban". 

Pero, tradicionalmente, el carro de combate es un arma utilizable en según qué terrenos. Una herramienta de combate. Igual que un helicóptero vale para algunas cosas, y para otras no.

Se supone que los militares pasan años estudiando tácticas, desde Cannas hasta Faluyah.


----------



## Harman (12 Mar 2022)

El subcomandante de Azov se queja de la difícil situación en Mariupol

El subcomandante del regimiento neonazi Azov ha hecho un llamamiento al mando ucraniano. En él, se quejaba de la difícil situación de la ciudad.

El neonazi pide al mando ucraniano que dé un golpe y desbloquee Mariupol.

Queremos señalar que el mando ucraniano no dispone de fuerzas para una operación de este tipo, y que los militares, las fuerzas del orden y los neonazis de la ciudad están condenados. Sólo la rendición puede salvarlos de la muerte. 

t.me/anna_news/24352


----------



## NPI (12 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> _EL PAÍS ofrece de forma gratuita la última hora del conflicto en Ucrania como servicio público. __Si quieres apoyar nuestro periodismo, suscríbete._



Como el CIRCO de 2020-2022


----------



## NPI (12 Mar 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Putin se queda solo: la búsqueda de vuelos y otras formas de salir del país se disparan en Rusia*
> 
> *Nunca en la historia de Rusia, desde que Google comenzó a medir tendencias, se había producido tantas búsquedas de vuelos, trenes y otros métodos para huir del país*
> 
> ...


----------



## Decimus (12 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Yo ya lo sé desde que empezaron las maniobras antes de la invasión, que Ucrania va a dejar de existir, y que está planeado hace mucho.
> 
> 
> Hay que ser profundamente subnormal para no sospecharlo siquiera, si hasta los norteamericanos decían que los rusos ya tienen listas de gente que van a poner de títeres.
> ...



Que listo es Putin!!! Te lo pone delante y le vacías los huevos con tu boca turco mongola!!!!


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Basster (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## crocodile (12 Mar 2022)

Los servicios de inteligencia del sepulturero dicen que Rusia atacará Moldavia 

Ja ja ja ja, fiable al 1000 %









Los informes de inteligencia de Moncloa advierten de que Putin prevé atacar Moldavia


Fuentes cercanas al presidente confirman a este diario que, si somete Kiev, ésos son los planes de Putin, según los aliados. "El conflicto será largo".




www.elespanol.com


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> La OTAN sabe perfectamente lo que quiere.
> 
> Y no es ganar la guerra.
> Y no es ayudar al pueblo ucraniano.
> ...



Aquí básicamente lo que hay que ver es que pasa con occidente cuando toda la energía rusa que venía hacia aquí vaya hacia el otro lao.

Los yankis están en fase histérica: con Venezuela no van a llegar a nada y acaban de hacer saltar por los aires otra vez el acuerdo nuclear con Irán. No va a haber sustituto para la energía rusa. A menos, claro, que la UE se desmarque y empiecen a pensar por si mismos. 

https://www.middleeasteye.net/news/iran-nuclear-talks-us-cold-feet-hold


----------



## John Nash (12 Mar 2022)

La cesta de la compra se encarece en España un 30% más que en el resto de los países del euro


La tensiones en los mercados de la energía por el conflicto en Ucrania ensanchan el diferencial de precios con la Europa del euro, castiga a los consumidores españoles y erosiona la competitividad de la economía



www.abc.es





Ojo a la inflación porque será lo nunca visto.


----------



## montytorri (12 Mar 2022)

Podrían activar reservistas?
Sabe la jccm algo y se le escapa? 
Ver punto 3


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Mar 2022)

kokod dijo:


> Miguel ha dicho que no quiere vivir, Miguel se cree que la guerra es un juego, Miguel estudio Sociología, Miguel dice que hay que parar a los Ruskis    .



Miguel se equivoco de bando, vio esvasticas y penso que esa era su trinchera, si no muere tendra tiempo para darse cuenta de su error, saber para vencer !!!.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Caracalla (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Por eso me hace gracia que los "oligarcas" van a dar un golpe palaciego.   Y si alguien quita a Putin será para poner a otro más cabrón. Putin es de las "palomas", ha mostrado clara voluntad negociadora durante 20 años, detrás vendrá un halcón.



Es posible que alguien quiete a Putin tras esta Guerra o dentro de pocos años.

Pero ese nuevo lider que medrará en oposición a Putin, si llega al poder solo significara que es otro agente del KGB que ha hecho el papel de "El nuevo lider" " El cambio" que necesita Rusia. 

Pura escenificación para fortalecer la posición del nuevo lider que en realidad habrá sido elegido por el mismo Putin para realizar esa tarea de derrocarle.



Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Magick (12 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Eres memo y no tienes ni idea de lo que hablas.
> 
> Lo único que le pasa a ese tanque es que ha perdido un faldón y otro está abollado por colisiones o bombardeos. Si te parece van a a estar como para un desfile.
> 
> Es un T-72 y está en perfecto estado, y para que lo sepas esa protección de blindaje reactivo que lleva es la más moderna y contra ella no sirven los misiles occidentales.



Por cierto, las famosas pajareras que tanto se vieron y de las que tanto se habló en el hilo de Siria no las he visto en Ucrania,
¿Es un sistema desfasado y están utilizando sistemas defensivos diversos?


----------



## Tierra Azul (12 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El subcomandante de Azov se queja de la difícil situación en Mariupol
> 
> El subcomandante del regimiento neonazi Azov ha hecho un llamamiento al mando ucraniano. En él, se quejaba de la difícil situación de la ciudad.
> 
> ...



Facil que dejen a los civiles en paz y salgan de la ciudad a luchar como hombres, pero no, mejor se ponen detras de los civiles


----------



## alnitak (12 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Zona Guerra Nikolayev
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 980471



A POR LA CENTRAL NUCLEAR 

VA A SER UNA BATALLA DURISIMA


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> No fue en las Ardenas, si no antes, en la batalla del bosque de Hurtgen, como los espesos árboles dificultaban la observación del tiro de artillería y morteros, los alemanes recurrieron a disparar con sus ametralladoras antiaéreas de 20 mm contra las copas de los árboles, el efecto explosivo del proyectil era muy pequeño, pero al disparar docenas hacían saltar muchas astillas y hacía caer ramas sobre los soldados americanos debajo, que no tenían cómo cubrirse de la lluvia de astillas.
> 
> Sin duda los proyectiles de artillería y morteros también causaban bajas así indirectamente, al dar con las copas, pero el problema era lograrlo con precisión, aparte de que es muy peligroso disparar un mortero desde un bosque porque a menos que tengas un claro lo bastante grande es muy posible que tu bomba le de a un árbol al subir y estalle prematuramente.



Perdón, no es por molestar, pero las granadas "modernas" de mortero llevan un seguro de caida que impide eso. Es como un dado alojado en la ojiva, si la granada no inicia la caida este dado no se voltea y no libera el muelle o el percutor de la ojiva. En la guerra mundial no lo se´, es posible que no tuvieran dicho seguro, pero ahora no pasaría. A no ser que cojas el pepino le quites la anilla y seas tan tonto de ponerla boca abajo antes de meterla en el tubo. 
Pensándolo mejor, sería peor incluso, ya que la granada tocaría las ramas, no estallaría, pero al caer al suelo sí, pudiendo matar a toda la escuadra de morteros.


----------



## paconan (12 Mar 2022)

Odessa


----------



## El-Mano (12 Mar 2022)

Cómo acabar con la Estación Espacial Internacional - Eureka


La Estación Espacial Internacional (ISS) se ha convertido en el centro de las polémicas relacionadas con la invasión de Ucrania. El jefe de Roscosmos, Dmitri Rogozin, ha hecho varias declaraciones […]




danielmarin.naukas.com


----------



## Kreonte (12 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Vladimir Putin AMENAZA: "Los Europeos pagarán su independencia energética".



Titular bastante sensacionalista que duda cabe. Viene a decir que si buscamos otras fuentes opcionales van a ser los ciudadanos y no la clase alta quien sufrague la fiesta.


----------



## Alvin Red (12 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> En qué momento Europa ha invadido a nadie?



Pues desde el siglo 3 A.C. no hemos dejado país sin invadir contando con UK, creo que se salva Japón, China en parte, el Tíbet que ahora pertenece a China y Nepal.


----------



## piru (12 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Odessa,
> Ubicación cerca de la Ópera



Entiendo que es un homenaje a estos:





__





Hallan 46 cadáveres en la Casa de los Sindicatos en la ciudad ucraniana de Odessa | Teinteresa







www.teinteresa.es


----------



## NPI (12 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Libertad de prensa: Orange no permite el acceso a Sputnik, bloqueo del acceso a esa ip


----------



## Kreonte (12 Mar 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Es posible que alguien quiete a Putin tras esta Guerra o dentro de pocos años.
> 
> Pero ese nuevo lider que medrará en oposición a Putin, si llega al poder solo significara que es otro agente del KGB que ha hecho el papel de "El nuevo lider" " El cambio" que necesita Rusia.
> 
> ...



Ves a Kadyrov en el poder?


----------



## Zhukov (12 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Por cierto, las famosas pajareras que tanto se vieron y de las que tanto se habló en el hilo de Siria no las he visto en Ucrania,
> ¿Es un sistema desfasado y están utilizando sistemas defensivos diversos?



Eso fue una reacción al resultado de la guerra de Karabaj que infundió dudas sobre la vulnerabilidad de los carros a ataques de bombardeo con drones. Es una solución tosca pero obvia al problema. Ahora que el ejército ruso tiene una buena defensa aérea, y que se han destruido por docenas los drones turcos se ha visto que eran innecesarias y seguramente las hayan retirado. Se ha visto algún tanque con las techumbres esas los primeros días, si la memoria no me engaña.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## John Orfidahl (12 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Odessa




La que han liado con el editor de niveles.


----------



## NPI (12 Mar 2022)

Andreas Katsulas dijo:


> Lo que esta obsoleto nada mas nacer es esa aplicacion de los misiles hipersonicos.
> Si hundes un portaviones usano con uno de esos sabes que es lo ultimo que vas a hacer, asi que simplemente no va a ocurrir.
> Sabiendo que no va a ocurrir USA seguira usando sus portaviones como hasta ahora.



Nuevamente aparece la cuenta dormida ya que las demás las estáis quemando muy rápido.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> A POR LA CENTRAL NUCLEAR
> 
> VA A SER UNA BATALLA DURISIMA



Ahí te voy a dar la razón


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (12 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Nuevamente aparece la cuenta dormida ya que las demás las estáis quemando muy rápido.


----------



## paconan (12 Mar 2022)

Sin confirmar

Están saliendo informes iniciales de que una contraofensiva ucraniana ha asegurado la ciudad de Volnovakha en la región de Donetsk rompiendo efectivamente el asedio en la ciudad costera de Mariupol, controlada por Ucrania, que está justo al sur de la ciudad y la carretera Key Donetsk-Mariupol. 


Hasta el momento, informes no confirmados de que las tropas ucranianas han retomado Volnovakha, una ciudad en la carretera Donetsk-Mariupol a medio camino entre las dos ciudades.


----------



## alfonbass (12 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Pues desde el siglo 3 A.C. no hemos dejado país sin invadir contando con UK, creo que se salva Japón, China en parte, el Tíbet que ahora pertenece a China y Nepal.



Yo no he invadido a nadie, te lo puedo asegurar...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Tengo serias dudas, por mucho cereal que se produzca en Ucrania y Rusia, todavía quedan grandes productores como Estados Unidos y China . Al mismo tiempo es una oportunidad para países como Argentina o Brasil.







Unos párrafos sueltos de los últimos días, y recordatorio de que La Niña seguirá dando por culo dos o tres años más. 

_PEKÍN (Reuters) - La condición de la cosecha de trigo de invierno de China podría ser la "peor de la historia", dijo el ministro de Agricultura el sábado, lo que plantea preocupaciones sobre el suministro de cereales en el mayor consumidor de trigo del mundo._

___________

_La Bolsa de Cereales de Buenos Aires estima la cosecha de soja en 42 millones de toneladas y la de maíz en 51 millones de toneladas, tras haber recortado sus previsiones en 2 millones y 5 millones de toneladas por la sequía respectivamente.

La Bolsa de Comercio de Rosario es más pesimista y prevé ambas producciones en 40,5 millones y 48 millones de toneladas, respectivamente._
(Brasil tiene sus problemillas también, por La Niña)
_____________

En algunas partes de Kenia y Somalia, las cosechas de cereales serán entre un 60 y un 70 por ciento menores de media, mientras que en Kenia han muerto más de 1,4 millones de animales, revela la Agencia de Gestión de la Sequía del Gobierno del país._
____________


Sobre España y sus vecinos cercanos. No pego párrafos porque vale la pena leerlo entero.









La sequía amenaza con poner a dieta a toda España


El conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania intensifica la crisis del campo, que lucha contra el incremento de precios de la materia prima, la energía y la escasez de agua




cincodias.elpais.com


----------



## Decipher (12 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los servicios de inteligencia del sepulturero dicen que Rusia atacará Moldavia
> 
> Ja ja ja ja, fiable al 1000 %
> 
> ...



Que se los pase al PP y les diga que Ayuso está implicada. De esta los finiquitan.


----------



## John Orfidahl (12 Mar 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> En cada guerra se dice que los blindados van a desaparecer... desde la SGM se viene diciendo... Peero, como los militares no leen burbuja, siguen ahí...
> 
> Ya en la SGM un blindado sin apoyo de infantería era candidato a ser convertido en horno, salvo en algunas batallas donde se alcanzó tal locura en número de tanques que la "infantería" eran los propios tanquistas cuando los "descabalgaban".
> 
> ...




Los rusos son fanáticos del World of Tanks. En los servidores nada mas que hay rusos.


----------



## Remequilox (12 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Paso a paso y sin pausa, la estrategia de la boa constrictor sigue apretando a la víctima…



Me parece vislumbrar como una forma de "V" en torno a las dos patas descendientes que copan Kiev.
Y que se va clarificando una especie de "Z" en los otros frentes. 
Una vez se complete el cerco o toma de Jarkov, y se conquiste la línea que define Izium-Dnipro-KrivoyRog-Odesa, ya lo tienen. 
También serviría la línea Sieverodonetsk-Kramatorks-Zaporiyia-Nikolayev-Odesa.
La "pata" de la "Z", el frente sur desde Crimea, salvo la falta aún del vértice Odesa, lo han hecho de libro.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (12 Mar 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> En cada guerra se dice que los blindados van a desaparecer... desde la SGM se viene diciendo... Peero, como los militares no leen burbuja, siguen ahí...
> 
> Ya en la SGM un blindado sin apoyo de infantería era candidato a ser convertido en horno, salvo en algunas batallas donde se alcanzó tal locura en número de tanques que la "infantería" eran los propios tanquistas cuando los "descabalgaban".
> 
> ...



La gran mayoria de blindados que vemos destruidos en Ucrania no estan combatiendo en primera linea, sino que se tratan de transportes blindados de personal que acercan a la infanteria al frente.

Cuando se esta a unos pocos km del combate, a tiro de la artilleria enemiga o francotiradores, hace mucho que los fusileros prefieren moverse "protegidos" dentro de vehiculos blindados y no arrastrandose por el suelo. 

Si claro, te pueden cazar con un javelin y achicharrarte dentro de un APC, pero es que andando hasta la astilla rebotada de un arbol puede arrancarte la cara. Por no hablar de la metralla, balas perdidas, inclemencias climatologicas o el tener que cargar todo el equipo (los soldados son personas como tu y como yo que se cansan rapido y necesitan recuperarse, nada que ver con los del Age of Empires).

La unica manera de no estar en peligro en una guerra es quedandote en casa (o pilotando un dron, como en el Juego de Ender).


----------



## alfonbass (12 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Menudo demagogo de mierda estás hecho, ¿Qué pasa, que sólo hay "oligarcas" en Rusia?, ¿Florentino Pérez no es un oligarca?, ¿trabaja en una portería o vende periódicos en un kiosko?
> 
> Anda y vete a la mierda, ¡Sinvergüenza!



A mi me dan igual los "oligarcas", yo prefiero vivir en un lugar con muchos ricos que con pobres del copón, te lo aseguro...pero, allá cada cuál con sus "gustos", por supuesto...


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (12 Mar 2022)

El presentador preferido del loco zar en Rusia. Ya sabeis, como todos los que estan cerca del poder ahi, tiene mucha pasta, casa y ciudadania en londres.
VIVA LA MADRE RUSIA, para unos pocos¡¡¡









Putin propagandist news host has British home and citizenship


Labour MP Stephen Kinnock calls for Sergei Brilev of state-controlled Rossiya 1 to be banned from UK and have assets frozen




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (12 Mar 2022)

50 acorazados. Y goletas y bergantines, cuantos?

El traductor...


----------



## pirivi-parava (12 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Pues desde el siglo 3 A.C. no hemos dejado país sin invadir contando con UK, creo que se salva Japón, China en parte, el Tíbet que ahora pertenece a China y Nepal.



Las guerras del Opio o las guerras anglo-chinas fueron dos conflictos bélicos que ocurrieron en el siglo XIX entre los imperios chino y británico. La Primera duró entre 1839 y 1842. La Segunda, en la que Francia se implicó con los británicos,1 estalló en 1856 y duró hasta 1860. Sus causas fueron los intereses comerciales que crearon el contrabando británico de opio en la India y en China y los esfuerzos del gobierno chino por imponer sus leyes a ese comercio.

La derrota china en las dos guerras forzó al gobierno a tolerar el comercio de opio. Los británicos coaccionaron a los chinos para firmar los Tratados Desiguales, abriendo varios puertos al comercio exterior y anexionándose Hong Kong (ver Tratado de Nankín y cesión de Hong Kong al Reino Unido). Portugal siguió a los británicos, forzando términos de intercambio desiguales a China y la ampliación de Macao, bajo dominio portugués desde el siglo XVI.
...








Guerras del Opio - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Xan Solo (12 Mar 2022)

Sequía, peakoil, últimos -esperemos- coletazos de la pandemia, necesidad imperiosa de estímulos europeos que se desvanecerán como lágrimas en la lluvia, aumento del gasto militar, pagos directos a Estados Unidos, bloqueo económico a importaciones y a exportaciones críticas... y el Dépor sigue fatal. 

Y encima @PokemonVilnius no nos manda las ucras que nos prometió... Eso no es de un conforero como Dior manda.


----------



## Perro Viejo (12 Mar 2022)

Kamala cree que Ucrania pertenece a la OTAN


----------



## fulcrum29smt (12 Mar 2022)

De momento los Ka-52 y su sistema Vitebsk 370 (RWR y Jamming a radares) junto con el President S (sensores termícos, equipos laser de contramedidas y bengalas) estan demostrando una alta efectividad en Ucrania ante los manpads, ya sean Soviéticos o Occidentales como el Stinger. 

En repetidos vídeos se ve como los helicópteros que usan este sistema suelen evitar el impacto facilmente.

En este artículo vienen algunas fotos de esos sistemas.









The KA-52 Gunship at Army 2019 - Defense Update:


Russian Helicopters has displayed the latest version of the KA-52 attack helicopter at the Army 2019 defense expo at Kubinka, in the Moscow region. A derivative of the Kamov KA50 helicopter that used a tandem cockpit, KA-52 This version is based on the KA50, KA-52K is in service with the Russian...




defense-update.com





Y lo mejor, como el L-370 Vitebsk avisa en la cabina al piloto, esa voz de mujer que se escucha, se lanzan automaticamente las contramedidas, laser para cegar a la cabeza buscadora de calor y bengalas para crear otras fuentes de calor que distraigan al misil.

Traducido: ¡Ataque frontal - Stinger! ¡Ataque desde la izquierda - Stinger! -


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Mar 2022)

Duros combates en Mariupol ahora.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (12 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Jajajajaja pues esta vez sí que vamos a ofender a los ukranianos, a saber qué puta mierda les hemos mandado lol



Superar la mierda rusa es dificil


----------



## Magick (12 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Odessa



Un cartel así haría más efecto:


----------



## Impresionante (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (12 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Echando cuenas me salía que el bloque occidental (OTAN + EU + Japón + Corea del Sur + Australia + Nueva Zelanda + Zonas "asimiladas" como Suiza, Singapur, etc.) multiplican por tres el PIB de China.



Hasta el día de hoy, la calidad de vida es mayor en Suiza que en Pakistán, creo que eso no tiene discusión ninguna...pues esta gente cree ciegamente que no, y piensan que pueden "suplantar el comercio con Europa"...con dos cojones...

Pero es que además, esos países ni locos van a dejar de comerciar con Europa o con USA...China no se va a cerrar ni locos a nivel comercio, con lo que les ha costado llegar, ni de coña, y lo mismo podemos decir de cualquier país del entorno

El problema es que debajo de lo que ellos creen que es una visión objetiva de las cosas, se está desvelando que TODO lo que pensaban de Putin era _simple y llana propaganda que se han comido con patatas y un asado de postre...y claro, eso molesta, si yo lo comprendo...


----------



## Caracalla (12 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Ves a Kadyrov en el poder?



No creo. El Zar no puede ser musulman. Veo más a un General del Ejercito o a otro agente de inteligencia que hoy no conocemos.

Putin no era "nadie" a nivel mediático 1 anos antes de llegar a la presidencia.

De momento no me da la sensación que vayan a cambiar al Zar pero antes o después tocará, sobretodo cuando por la edad deje de transmitir la fortaleza necesaria. 2-4 años? Ya se verá.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## [IΞI] (12 Mar 2022)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Kamala cree que Ucrania pertenece a la OTAN



Este es el nivel de la charocracia

poco nos pasa...


----------



## Impresionante (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (12 Mar 2022)

_La geolocalización de la imagen que muestra 2 tanques rusos T-72 confirma que es de Mariupol. Los esfuerzos de los rusos por entrar en Mariupol desde las afueras continúan. También vemos los esfuerzos de los insurgentes de Mariupol para bloquear las entradas externas con autobuses. 

_

Parece que están entrando a saco. Mucho miedo a los javelins no parece haber por parte rusa cuando meten T-72 en ciudad..._
_


----------



## alfonbass (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si meten a los TU-95 (el equivalente al B-52) a hacer bombardeos de alfombra y arrasan la ciudad en dos días también os parecería mal ....



No lo sé, pero si estoy convencido de que si esto fuera USA quien estuviera invadiendo Cuba, estaríais diciendo exactamente lo contrario, que nos conocemos ya....


----------



## Seronoser (12 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Bueno, aquí el euro no se está depreciando salvajemente, lo peor es que no comprendéis más allá de lo inmediato...no es aquí donde se proponen medidas de estatizar todo (aunque en España a muchos os gustaría)
> 
> El gran paso siguiente qué será? obligar a que los rusos no salgan de su país ni de vacaciones? o quitarles todo el dinero si lo hacen?
> 
> Ah, pero Ucrania, una Ucrania desierta será rusa...si, si...ok....



Veo que de Economía y de números sabes poco. Que no lo critico, porque en Europa sois mucho de pinta y colorea, seguro que has estudiado derecho, o periodismo o comunicación audiovisual, o cualquier mierda de esas. Aunque viendo las faltas de ortografía que cometes en tus posts, dudo que hayas estudiado algo, la verdad. Pero eso es otro tema.

Te voy a explicar algo que te va a dejar de piedra 
Dices: "el euro no se está depreciando salvajemente", supongo que en clara alusión al rublo, que se está "depreciando salvajemente".
Y eso para tí, debe ser horrible, horripilante, una hecatombe mundial para Rusia 

1) El euro se ha depreciado más de un 4% en dos semanas, respecto al dolar. Por cierto, se ha depreciado un 13% respecto al oro... (Porque ese tema, no lo tocamos. Tú sabes cuánto oro tiene España?...y sabes cuánto tiene Rusia?...)

España es un país importador neto de bienes, como petróleo, gas, materias primas. Todas ellas se pagan en dólares .
Por tanto, aunque los precios de los mismos se hubieran mantenido igual, España en dos semanas, paga un 4% más que hace dos semanas, por los mismos productos. Pero es que además han subido de precio, por ejemplo el Petróleo, que ha subido un 16% (en dólares), por tanto por aquí España paga, por el mismo producto de hace dos semanas, un 16% más en dólares, que se suman al 4% más de la devaluación del euro.

2) El rublo se ha depreciado salvajemente. Sí, ahora mismo un 35% respecto al dólar...un 21% respecto al euro.
Rusia es un país 100% exportador de bienes, como petróleo, gas, materias primas. Todas ellas las vende y recibe dólares (aunque esto va a cambiar en breve).

Por tanto, aunque los precios de los mismos se hubieran mantenido igual, Rusia en dos semanas, ha ingresado un 35% más de rublos, que hace dos semanas, por los mismos productos. Pero es que además han subido de precio, como el petróleo, que ha subido un 16% más su precio en dólares, que has de multiplicar por el 35% de devaluación del rublo.

Y todo esto para qué, te preguntarás, querido parguela; pues porque las guerras hay que financiarlas. Hay que pagar a los soldados, hay que pagar la logística, la gasolina, la comida, etc.

Y para financiarla necesitas endeudarte. 
Y aquí viene algo que un tipo de letras como tú no entiende. La deuda rusa, a parte de ser muy baja, un 12% del PIB ruso en el 2021 (españa tiene un 120%), y de que está en manos de rusos, ESTÁ ADEMÁS EN RUBLOS.

Por tanto, gracias a la devaluación, Rusia puede financiarse sin despeinarse, durante los próximos años.

Por contra Europa, con esa "pequeña devaluación", no puede financiar una puta mierda, porque entre otras cosas la deuda española le pertenece en su mayoría a extranjeros, desde el Banco Central Europeo a Instituciones financieras y fondos que la compran. Y lo mismo el resto de "potencias europeas".

Así que no te preocupes tanto por si Rusia se hace con Ucrania, o por si el rublo se devalúa.
Pregúntate por qué no puedes permitirte echarle gasolina 98 a tu coche ramplón, probablemente un cutre Dacia, por qué tienes que apagar la cale a las 23, o por qué pagas el aceite de girasol, los cereales, el pan, la pasta...a precio de caviar.

Y sí, en Rusia han subido algunos precios, pero no todos.
Eché gasolina el otro día a 50 rublos, cuando hace dos semanas estaba a 55 rublos.
El pan ha subido un 30%, y a mi ahora me cuesta 32 rublos, 0,22 euros. Tremendos precios.


----------



## Feriri88 (12 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> El gobierno ruso se preocupa por la salud psicologica de los ciudadanos rusos. Ese es el motivo que esgrime para cerrar INSTAGRAM en Rusia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A todas las instagramers rusas les encantara la idea


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## delhierro (12 Mar 2022)

De momento no hay shilkas , ni terminator en las batallas urbanas. Al menos en los videos que se ven que claro son una versión muy parcial.


----------



## pirivi-parava (12 Mar 2022)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Kamala cree que Ucrania pertenece a la OTAN





Y esta tía puede ser presidenta de USA si casca Biden


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Unos párrafos sueltos de los últimos días, y recordatorio de que La Niña seguirá dando por culo dos o tres años más.
> 
> _PEKÍN (Reuters) - La condición de la cosecha de trigo de invierno de China podría ser la "peor de la historia", dijo el ministro de Agricultura el sábado, lo que plantea preocupaciones sobre el suministro de cereales en el mayor consumidor de trigo del mundo._
> 
> ...



Que se preparen los africanos, que Gadafi hace mucho que fue asesinado y cuando la Union Africana pida dinero para paliar las hambrunas se acordaran mucho del coronel...


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (12 Mar 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> A todas las instagramers rusas les encantara la idea



Empezaran a hacer preguntas a sus Ruskys sugar dadis.


----------



## NS 4 (12 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ¡De los productores de los cascos blancos de Siria y los creadores del fantasma de Kiev nos llega la próxima superproducción!



El mejor de hoy ha sido el gato superviviente...


----------



## Feriri88 (12 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>




Rusia tambien les va a pagar las carreteras y pensiones?


La realidad esbque Serbia esta negociando la entrada en la UE y los prorusos son 4


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Vladimir Putin AMENAZA: "Los Europeos pagarán su independencia energética".




No me parece una amenaza, sino la constatación de un hecho: El gas nos va a salir más caro sin Rusia como socio, así que sí: pagaremos -vía factura- la cacareada “independencia energética”, que implica seguir comprando gas a otros exportadores, por vías más costosas, hasta que hagamos realidad el unicornio verde.


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Todas las ciudades de Donbass regresan a sus nombres originales antes de su ocupación por Ucrania


----------



## Seronoser (12 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Los chinos quieren incentivar el mercado interno, consumo interno
> No van a despreciar otros mercados, eso seguro, son la fabrica mundial
> A los rusos les pueden dar el abrazo del oso, si al final consiguen todo el mercado ruso de gas y petróleo y se quedan como cliente preferente
> los chinos serán los que marquen el precio y negociaran a sus precios y no el que quieran los rusos



China necesita agua.
Ese el elemento más estratégico para China hoy...y en los próximos 100 años.
Y el único que tiene agua, es Rusia.

Así que no, China no va marcar los precios como haría con Europa o con Usa.


----------



## El-Mano (12 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Eso fue una reacción al resultado de la guerra de Karabaj que infundió dudas sobre la vulnerabilidad de los carros a ataques de bombardeo con drones. Es una solución tosca pero obvia al problema. Ahora que el ejército ruso tiene una buena defensa aérea, y que se han destruido por docenas los drones turcos se ha visto que eran innecesarias y seguramente las hayan retirado. Se ha visto algún tanque con las techumbres esas los primeros días, si la memoria no me engaña.



Igual lo recuerdo mal... pero lo de las pajareras era para "cegar" a los operadodes de los tow en siria, una forma muy simplificada del sistema del T90, que incluso se montaba en las camionetas con ametralladoras. Creo que no debierón de ser tan efectivas, porque se vieron mucho durante un par de meses y luego casi nada.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (12 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No lo sé, pero si estoy convencido de que si esto fuera USA quien estuviera invadiendo Cuba, estaríais diciendo exactamente lo contrario, que nos conocemos ya....



Es que Cuba ha pedido entrar en el Pacto de Varsovia?

O en el del Eje del Mal o como se llame ahora?


----------



## raptors (12 Mar 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Ah vale que el jran éxito de Rusia es no haber sido contrainvadida por Ucrania, la gran potencia militar, y haber avanzado 20-30km en dos semanas con diez mil muertos en el camino, espectacular éxito del homúnculo del Kremlin.



Ladren perros... (..como el "tales"...) es signo de que avanzamos..


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Mar 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Rusia tambien les va a pagar las carreteras y pensiones?
> 
> 
> La realidad esbque Serbia esta negociando la entrada en la UE y los prorusos son 4



Lo veremos mañana si són cuatro o más. Hay convocada una manifestación en Belgrado, recordaré tu mensaje...


----------



## JoséBatallas (12 Mar 2022)

Una vez más...


VIVA LA MADRE RUSIA !!!

SLAVA PVTIN !!!


----------



## raptors (12 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Ya tienen el tanque mediderroido y lo mandan al frente.
> ¡Cómo debe estar la industria armanetistica rusa que mandan eso a luchar.



Pues mientras sirva para cazar perrosUcroNazis.. esta bien...


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Más imágenes del desastre ucro en Volnovakha.


----------



## Decipher (12 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _La geolocalización de la imagen que muestra 2 tanques rusos T-72 confirma que es de Mariupol. Los esfuerzos de los rusos por entrar en Mariupol desde las afueras continúan. También vemos los esfuerzos de los insurgentes de Mariupol para bloquear las entradas externas con autobuses.
> 
> _
> 
> Parece que están entrando a saco. Mucho miedo a los javelins no parece haber por parte rusa cuando meten T-72 en ciudad...



Los tanques son indispensables para la guerra urbana. Se vió en Siria.


----------



## Many Manazas (12 Mar 2022)

Фейк: Россияне приковывают цепью к столбу своих солдат, которые отказываются воевать, - сообщают украинские телеграм-каналы.

Правда: Это украинский военный. Существует более ранние фотографии (Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.) и видео (Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.) этого же мужчины, на которых отчетливо видно, что у него форма и снаряжение Вооруженных сил Украины.
Нельзя исключать, что умершего приковали свои сослуживцы, чтобы он не смог сбежать и послужил прикрытием для отступающих, но утверждать однозначно это пока нельзя.

Falso: los rusos están encadenando a sus soldados a un poste que se niegan a luchar, informan los canales ucranianos de Telegram.

Verdad: Este es un militar ucraniano. Existen fotografías anteriores (Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.) y video (Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.) del mismo hombre, que muestran claramente que viste el uniforme y equipo de la Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
No se puede descartar que el difunto fuera encadenado por sus compañeros para que no pudiera escapar y servir de tapadera a los que se retiraban, pero aún es imposible decirlo con certeza.


----------



## uberales (12 Mar 2022)

Aquí en Italia nos han ofrecido traer niños a nuestra casa. No tengo problema, pero preferiría de esa edad...


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Se escuchan potentes explosiones en la zona de Bucha, Irpin, Gostomel y Vorzel en dirección a Kiev.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (12 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Una cosa es resistir por tu vida y otra por entrar en la OTAN.



Los soldados ucranianos combaten por algo más importante, defender la integridad territorial de su país. Si el problema fuera tan solo el tema de la neutralidad de Ucrania, la guerra ya habría concluido, el gobierno de Ucrania está dispuesto a ceder en ese punto. Lo que no es negociable es Crimea y sobre todo el Dombás.


----------



## alnitak (12 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> ¿Sabes cual es el final de eso?, cuando acabe la guerra, los rusos iran casa por casa buscando a los que hicieron esas cosas y acabaran en un paredon. Dentro de unos meses algunos "analistas" empezaran a salir en la TV diciendo que los ucranianos cometian crimenes de guerra, sacaran esas imagines por TV y los ucranianos que esten por europa veran como todas las sanciones iran cayendo y ellos se convierten en apestados.




no tengas ninguna duda

la gente de ucrania son bandidos por naturaleza

quien meta un puto ucraniano en casa ya puede esconder las cosas dd valor


----------



## alfonbass (12 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Veo que de Economía y de números sabes poco. Que no lo critico, porque en Europa sois mucho de pinta y colorea, seguro que has estudiado derecho, o periodismo o comunicación audiovisual, o cualquier mierda de esas. Aunque viendo las faltas de ortografía que cometes en tus posts, dudo que hayas estudiado algo, la verdad. Pero eso es otro tema.
> 
> Te voy a explicar algo que te va a dejar de piedra
> Dices: "el euro no se está depreciando salvajemente", supongo que en clara alusión al rublo, que se está "depreciando salvajemente".
> ...



Pero hombre, si me estabas diciendo el otro día poco menos que China y Pakistán eran "potencias mundiales"...

Partimos de una situación muy distinta, tu estás convencido de que en Rusia van a seguir las cosas igual porque hay "materias primas", eso es algo que en un principio puede aguantar, pero no tiene ningún recorrido a medio o largo plazo, yo estoy convencido de ello y como tal, lo digo.

No me leerás decir en ningún momento que las políticas europeas son una maravilla, porque nos llevan al guano igualmente, no tiene ninguna salida, sobre todo si el conflicto se arrastra como parece

Sea como sea, no creo que aguantemos bien en ninguno de los lados, lo cuál, como puedes comprender, me asquea y me enfada, yo, al menos, no tengo ningún puto bando, eso no da de comer

En cuanto al resto, me abstengo de juzgar quien es el forero que está escribiendo y argumento en función de lo que pone cada uno, quien sea, lo que estudie o como escriba, me importa un soberano huevo...


----------



## uberales (12 Mar 2022)

Many Manazas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 980580
> 
> 
> Фейк: Россияне приковывают цепью к столбу своих солдат, которые отказываются воевать, - сообщают украинские телеграм-каналы.
> ...



¿No puede ser propaganda del contrario (ruso o ucraniano)? Coges un muerto del bando contrario y le metes una cadena, posteriormenre haces la foto. Ojo, que no me extrañaría que alguno lo hiciera, pero me parece más lógico esto.


----------



## Decipher (12 Mar 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Las guerras del Opio o las guerras anglo-chinas fueron dos conflictos bélicos que ocurrieron en el siglo XIX entre los imperios chino y británico. La Primera duró entre 1839 y 1842. La Segunda, en la que Francia se implicó con los británicos,1 estalló en 1856 y duró hasta 1860. Sus causas fueron los intereses comerciales que crearon el contrabando británico de opio en la India y en China y los esfuerzos del gobierno chino por imponer sus leyes a ese comercio.
> 
> La derrota china en las dos guerras forzó al gobierno a tolerar el comercio de opio. Los británicos coaccionaron a los chinos para firmar los Tratados Desiguales, abriendo varios puertos al comercio exterior y anexionándose Hong Kong (ver Tratado de Nankín y cesión de Hong Kong al Reino Unido). Portugal siguió a los británicos, forzando términos de intercambio desiguales a China y la ampliación de Macao, bajo dominio portugués desde el siglo XVI.
> ...
> ...



Guerra de los boxers, rebelión del reino celestial...


----------



## alfonbass (12 Mar 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Es que Cuba ha pedido entrar en el Pacto de Varsovia?
> 
> O en el del Eje del Mal o como se llame ahora?



Si, si lo que estuviéramos comentando ahora mismo fuera eso, ten por seguro que la opinión de mucha gente sería la contraria, la gente no juzga hechos, juzga a "su bando"


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Sin confirmar
> 
> Están saliendo informes iniciales de que una contraofensiva ucraniana ha asegurado la ciudad de Volnovakha en la región de Donetsk rompiendo efectivamente el asedio en la ciudad costera de Mariupol, controlada por Ucrania, que está justo al sur de la ciudad y la carretera Key Donetsk-Mariupol.



Pacopollas, tus pinzas:


----------



## uberales (12 Mar 2022)

Jajaja, no tendría problemas con los niños, me dan pena lo que están sufriendo, pero más pena me dan unas chicas con 25...


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hasta el día de hoy, la calidad de vida es mayor en Suiza que en Pakistán, creo que eso no tiene discusión ninguna...pues esta gente cree ciegamente que no, y piensan que pueden "suplantar el comercio con Europa"...con dos cojones...
> 
> Pero es que además, esos países ni locos van a dejar de comerciar con Europa o con USA...*China no se va a cerrar ni locos a nivel comercio, con lo que les ha costado llegar, ni de coña, y lo mismo podemos decir de cualquier país del entorno*
> 
> El problema es que debajo de lo que ellos creen que es una visión objetiva de las cosas, se está desvelando que TODO lo que pensaban de Putin era _simple y llana propaganda que se han comido con patatas y un asado de postre...y claro, eso molesta, si yo lo comprendo...




Eso es lo que no quereis entender: sin energía nuestro sistema se acaba. Transferir la energia rusa que viene aquí ahora hacia Asia significa nuestro empobrecimiento inmediato. En cualquier caso podremos seguir comerciando con ellos, pero con sus reglas. Las nuestras llegan a su fin. Y haríamos muy bien en ir desmarcándonos de USA, han entrado en fase "perro loco".   Ya hasta se dedican a piratear barcos petroleros iraníes en altamar ... Si, están robando petróleo a los iraníes ....


----------



## raptors (12 Mar 2022)

u"Tero dijo:


> Hay una oligarquía en Rusia que está robando a manos llenas, se estima que el capital de ricachones rusos fuera de Rusia supera ámpliamente el PIB de Rusia. En España hay corrupción, pero estamos muy lejos de esos niveles. La diferencia está que en Rusia hay "orgullo" por su ejército (y gobierno de corruptos) mientras que en España todos echamos pestes de nuestros (políticos) corruptos patrios.



Como abundan los "sabelotodos..." lo unico que si esta claro que estos pesudoUsuarios como el "Tero" apestan a mierda proUsa...


----------



## Abrojo (12 Mar 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Las guerras del Opio o las guerras anglo-chinas fueron dos conflictos bélicos que ocurrieron en el siglo XIX entre los imperios chino y británico. La Primera duró entre 1839 y 1842. La Segunda, en la que Francia se implicó con los británicos,1 estalló en 1856 y duró hasta 1860. Sus causas fueron los intereses comerciales que crearon el contrabando británico de opio en la India y en China y los esfuerzos del gobierno chino por imponer sus leyes a ese comercio.
> 
> La derrota china en las dos guerras forzó al gobierno a tolerar el comercio de opio. Los británicos coaccionaron a los chinos para firmar los Tratados Desiguales, abriendo varios puertos al comercio exterior y anexionándose Hong Kong (ver Tratado de Nankín y cesión de Hong Kong al Reino Unido). Portugal siguió a los británicos, forzando términos de intercambio desiguales a China y la ampliación de Macao, bajo dominio portugués desde el siglo XVI.
> ...
> ...



Un clásico de la sátira política:


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Mar 2022)

Preparacionismo: - Ya está aquí, ya es tradición, como cada marzo, desabastecimiento porque la gente acapara productos "deprimeranecesidad" a lo loco


ah, reconforta que se respeten las tradiciones, las viejas y estas nuevas ánimo a todos!




www.burbuja.info






SEKTOR GAZA
BIENVENIDOS AL PSYOP - RACIONAMIENTO 



ojo el post es del tontotechto sigilita. asi que igual es fake. pero no extrañaria viendo el nivel de la peña








Preparacionismo: - Ya está aquí, ya es tradición, como cada marzo, desabastecimiento porque la gente acapara productos "deprimeranecesidad" a lo loco


ah, reconforta que se respeten las tradiciones, las viejas y estas nuevas ánimo a todos!




www.burbuja.info






























​


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No lo sé, pero si estoy convencido de que si esto fuera USA quien estuviera invadiendo Cuba, estaríais diciendo exactamente lo contrario, que nos conocemos ya....



Ahivalostia ... y tu dirías lo contrario.   En cualquier caso ya intentaron la invasión y pincharon. Y cuando los consideraron una amenaza seria no se cortaron un pelo. Como los rusos ahora. La diferencia es que en Cuba había vida inteligente y cedieron y los ukros no.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Veo que de Economía y de números sabes poco. Que no lo critico, porque en Europa sois mucho de pinta y colorea, seguro que has estudiado derecho, o periodismo o comunicación audiovisual, o cualquier mierda de esas. Aunque viendo las faltas de ortografía que cometes en tus posts, dudo que hayas estudiado algo, la verdad. Pero eso es otro tema.
> 
> Te voy a explicar algo que te va a dejar de piedra
> Dices: "el euro no se está depreciando salvajemente", supongo que en clara alusión al rublo, que se está "depreciando salvajemente".
> ...




Permíteme este apunte: “ti” nunca lleva tilde.
Es una falta ortográfica muy llamativa, del estilo de “hostias” sin hache. 

Saludos


----------



## Abrojo (12 Mar 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


>



esta moza me pone intelectualmente muy burro


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (12 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Como abundan los "sabelotodos..." lo unico que si esta claro que estos pesudoUsuarios como el "Tero" apestan a mierda proUsa...



Alta como usuario el 28-2-2022

Hasta los guevos de propaganda.


----------



## Many Manazas (12 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> ¿No puede ser propaganda del contrario (ruso o ucraniano)? Coges un muerto del bando contrario y le metes una cadena, posteriormenre haces la foto. Ojo, que no me extrañaría que alguno lo hiciera, pero me parece más lógico esto.



Cualquier cosa podría ser. La info esta sacada de un canal de Telegram que publica info de los dos bandos aunque se tira hacia prorruso. Lo posteo porque me parece curioso.


----------



## ProfePaco (12 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Los soldados ucranianos combaten por algo más importante, defender la integridad territorial de su país. Si el problema fuera tan solo el tema de la neutralidad de Ucrania, la guerra ya habría concluido, el gobierno de Ucrania está dispuesto a ceder en ese punto. Lo que no es negociable es Crimea y sobre todo el Dombás.



Pase lo que pase Crimea y el Dombas están perdidos. Ya lo estaban antes de empezar. Imagina ahora.

Lo que ha fallado es la incursión rápida en Kiev.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (12 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Los soldados ucranianos combaten por algo más importante, defender la integridad territorial de su país. Si el problema fuera tan solo el tema de la neutralidad de Ucrania, la guerra ya habría concluido, el gobierno de Ucrania está dispuesto a ceder en ese punto. Lo que no es negociable es Crimea y sobre todo el Dombás.



Para que al día siguiente los EEUU les planten una base naval en Sebastopol y misiles en Donesk y Lugansk alegando "preocupantes informes de inteligencia" (respaldados por sus lacayos británicos y europeos) que alertan de un inminente ataque "bacteriológico/nuclear" de la malvada Rusia de Putin para vengarse de Ucrania que amenazaría la seguridad europea y la paz mundial.

Y como Putin es gilipollas, tragará


----------



## Xan Solo (12 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Veo que de Economía y de números sabes poco. Que no lo critico, porque en Europa sois mucho de pinta y colorea, seguro que has estudiado derecho, o periodismo o comunicación audiovisual, o cualquier mierda de esas. Aunque viendo las faltas de ortografía que cometes en tus posts, dudo que hayas estudiado algo, la verdad. Pero eso es otro tema.
> 
> Te voy a explicar algo que te va a dejar de piedra
> Dices: "el euro no se está depreciando salvajemente", supongo que en clara alusión al rublo, que se está "depreciando salvajemente".
> ...



Sublime explicación! Ahora bien, lo de meterse con los Dacia... que llevo con mi senderuelo una temporadilla, y ni tan mal!


----------



## NPI (12 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> CENSURA.
> 
> Youtube elimina el documental de Oliver Stone "Ukranie on fire" y a partir de ahora solo se podrá ver en Rumble



El vídeo completo sin añadidos adicionales (descargar) antes de que lo "democraticen"


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (12 Mar 2022)

ProfePaco dijo:


> Pase lo que pase Crimea y el Dombas están perdidos. Ya lo estaban antes de empezar. Imagina ahora.
> 
> Lo que ha fallado es la incursión rápida en Kiev.



Han fallado más cosas.
3 generales muertos en 15 dias....... algo malo tiene que pasar en ese ejercito.


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Militares de las Fuerzas de Operaciones Especiales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y el UAV ruso Eleron-3.


----------



## NPI (12 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _Hitler no usó su cargo para obtener sobornos y meterse en la cama con el crimen organizado, por lo que podríamos decir que, en términos de valores cívicos, Hitler era incluso una persona más decente que Putin, por loco que parezca.
> 
> _


----------



## Xan Solo (12 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> China necesita agua.
> Ese el elemento más estratégico para China hoy...y en los próximos 100 años.
> Y el único que tiene agua, es Rusia.
> 
> Así que no, China no va marcar los precios como haría con Europa o con Usa.



Desde hace muchos años se comenta que el agua va a ser EL RECURSO dentro de poco tiempo. Hasta hubo una peli de James Bond con ese argumento... pero no lo tengo tan claro. Hay desaladoras muy competentes... el eje central sigue siendo la energía. (EDITO PARA ACLARAR, con energía puedes sacar agua hasta del aire... sin energía no tienes nada, con energía puedes traer el agua de lugares lejanos, o construír los acueductos e impulsar el agua, sin ella no puedes mantenerlos... la energía sigue siendo lo que nos permite movernos)


----------



## Feriri88 (12 Mar 2022)

Europa reconoce la independencia del gran ducado de Lituania que ocupa toda Bielorusia 
Como los bielorusos siguen alli al minutos siguiente


Bombardeamos


----------



## Michael_Knight (12 Mar 2022)

Espero que en pocos años Putin, Lavrov y alguno más acaben delante de un tribunal internacional juzgados por cosas como estas:


----------



## palmerita (12 Mar 2022)

Zelensky: El hombre que vendió Ucrania | Trikooba


Volodymyr Zelensky es el actual presidente de Ucrania. Fue elegido en una victoria aplastante en 2019 con la promesa de aliviar las tensiones con Rusia y resolver la crisis en las repúblicas separatistas del este de Ucrania. No ha hecho ningún intento de cumplir su palabra en ninguna de las dos...




trikoobanews.com


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Militares de las Fuerzas de Operaciones Especiales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y el UAV ruso Eleron-3.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 980604
> Ver archivo adjunto 980605



Lo han comprado por Ali Express


----------



## Giles Amaury (12 Mar 2022)

El camarada Zhukov es de los que opina que todas las cosas malas o directamente desastrosas que hemos visto hasta ahora del bando ruso han sido o mentiras de los medios occidentales o simples argucias que han utilizado los rusos para engañar al enemigo (el famoso "es todo parte del plan").

Por ejemplo la toma fallida del aeropuerto en el primer día de invasión era parte de un plan genial:




Y no hay ningún problema con la logística; son todo mentiras de los medios de desinformación occidentales:


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Fertilizantes!!!


----------



## workforfood (12 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Los soldados ucranianos combaten por algo más importante, defender la integridad territorial de su país. Si el problema fuera tan solo el tema de la neutralidad de Ucrania, la guerra ya habría concluido, el gobierno de Ucrania está dispuesto a ceder en ese punto. Lo que no es negociable es Crimea y sobre todo el Dombás.



Crimea desde cuando es Ucraniana?


----------



## Feriri88 (12 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Todas las ciudades de Donbass regresan a sus nombres originales antes de su ocupación por Ucrania
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 980578




Republica popular
Simbolos zaristas

El puto cacao de la Rusia putiniana


----------



## NPI (12 Mar 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> A la Cruz Roja la ves oportuna y regularmente en Facebook apoyando todas las movidas NWO, yankis y antirusas. JAMAS la vi ayudando en Donbass, ni denunciando nada ahí. Antes no sé, pero a dia de hoy es un brazo de la CIA.



*Esto es una opinión.
Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.*

La Cruz Roja de toda la vida:
- comercializar con la sangre de los donantes
- lavado de dinero internacional ($ principalmente)
- tráfico de órganos
- tráfico de droga
- tráfico de esclavos
- ...

*Si por un casual está sucediendo, ha sucedido o sucede algo parecido a lo anterior, es pura casualidad, pues el relato anterior es fruto de la mente del autor que tiene mucha imaginación. *


----------



## Honkler (12 Mar 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Y esta tía puede ser presidenta de USA si casca Biden



Ojalá, a ver si el sistema se va al carajo de una puta vez


----------



## Feriri88 (12 Mar 2022)

ProfePaco dijo:


> Pase lo que pase Crimea y el Dombas están perdidos. Ya lo estaban antes de empezar. Imagina ahora.
> 
> Lo que ha fallado es la incursión rápida en Kiev.





Como Rusia tiene perdida el resto de Ucrania
De los balticos ni hablamos
En Lisboa o Colonia los rusos tratan de negar que lo sean


----------



## fulcrum29smt (12 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Eso es una estupidez del que no tiene *Ni Puta Idea,* estos avances que estamos viendo y la toma de ciudades no serían posibles sin tanques. Los rusos además van por delante de Occidente en blindaje, como le decía al otro memo, el blindaje reactivo ruso en sus últimas versiones protege perfectamente de todos esos misiles antitanque de la OTAN. Los pocos tanques rusos que han logrado destruir con ellos han sido T-64 antiguos de las milicias con los ladrillos de blindaje reactivo antiguos, y no los bloques en cuña como los del T-72 de la foto y otros tanques con disparos de flanco en emboscadas y combate urbano.
> 
> Como los rusos no pueden arrasar las ciudades con artillería porque los ukros usan a los habitantes rusos de escudos humanos, la única solución es entrar con pelotones de infantería apoyados por tanques y blindados. Sin tanques no habría sido posible la toma de Volnovakha.
> 
> ...



Coincido totalmente con Zukhov, los Soviéticos y Rusos no son gilipollas como piensan algunos por el tema ideológico, en algunas cosas van más avanzados que Occidente.

Desde hace bastantes años vienen ensayando sistemas pasivos y activos de contramedidas contra los misiles antitanque, como ejemplos los sistemas Arena (activo) y el Shtora-1 (pasivo). 

El Arena es áctivo por que tiene un grupo de sensores que detectan al misil y lanzan una carga hacia el mismo destruyéndolo, el Shtora-1 es pasivo, lo monta el T-90 y basicamente es un sistema de contramedidas. Estos sistemas no son infalibles, pero añaden protección al tanque que dispone de ellos.





__





Sistema de protección activa Arena - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org















Shtora-1 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org







Y en este vídeo algunos de los sistemas de protección que se están desarrollando en el mundo.



¿El tanque esta muerto en el campo de batalla actual? Niet! Simplemente es la vieja lucha entre la coraza y la espada.


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Tanques y chatarra ucros y equipo donado por su Majestad ahora en manos de las milicias del donbass


----------



## Zepequenhô (12 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Es por la *fé, *hombre, ¿Aún no los sabes?, Ocupar totalmente un país *no* es ganar una guerra, es la nueva lógica de Scardagilipollas, experto en temas militares y geopolítica, que cumple 15 años este mes.
> 
> 
> Yo ya acabo de poner en el ignore a este subnormal profundo, es tóxico y una perdida de tiempo dialogar con gente así de ignorante y fanatizada.



Ni me lo cites. Lo tengo en ignorados desde el principio.

Es una persona tóxica y agresiva.


----------



## Seronoser (12 Mar 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Putin se queda solo: la búsqueda de vuelos y otras formas de salir del país se disparan en Rusia*
> 
> *Nunca en la historia de Rusia, desde que Google comenzó a medir tendencias, se había producido tantas búsquedas de vuelos, trenes y otros métodos para huir del país*
> 
> ...



Claro, los EXTRANJEROS QUE VIVEN EN RUSIA, y que los europeos han dejado tirados al cerrar el espacio aéreo.
Conozco a más de 20 franceses así


----------



## Feriri88 (12 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Lo veremos mañana si són cuatro o más. Hay convocada una manifestación en Belgrado, recordaré tu mensaje...





Mirate las ultimas elecciones
Mira con quien esta negociando su entrada


Que quieren ser provincia rusa?
Puess se les quitan todos los prefondos de cohesion
Visados
Cierre de fronteras
España reconoce a Kosovo como provincia albanesa


Y a morirse de hambre con lo que reparta Rusia que sera nada

Ahora eso si. Muy fraternal todo


----------



## Azog el Profanador (12 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Crimea desde cuando es Ucraniana?



Éste es el mapa de Ucrania desde la disolución de la URSS hasta el 2014


----------



## amcxxl (12 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> El problema de las colectividades es este....el caso contrario también me sirve como ejemplo, yo repudió lo que ha hecho Ucrania en el Dombass estos 8 años, pero sigo pensando que el chaval joven de Kiev al que le han jodido la vida y ahora está como refugiado en Rumania, no tiene ninguna, NINGUNA culpa



han hecho algo los ucranianos mientas que su ejercito asesinaba gente en el Donbass ??

por supuesto que tienen culpa, ellos mismos le abrieron la puerta la la OTAN para que les llenase el pais de armas y mercenarios, y todo para atacar a la Federacion de Rusia que es su propia patria


----------



## arriqui (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Honkler (12 Mar 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Desde hace muchos años se comenta que el agua va a ser EL RECURSO dentro de poco tiempo. Hasta hubo una peli de James Bond con ese argumento... pero no lo tengo tan claro. Hay desaladoras muy competentes... el eje central sigue siendo la energía. (EDITO PARA ACLARAR, con energía puedes sacar agua hasta del aire... sin energía no tienes nada, con energía puedes traer el agua de lugares lejanos, o construír los acueductos e impulsar el agua, sin ella no puedes mantenerlos... la energía sigue siendo lo que nos permite movernos)



Lo de la escasez de agua ya se ha demostrado que es un cuento, más, de los calentólogos. Existe tecnologia más que probada para, llegado el caso, desalar.


----------



## workforfood (12 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Éste es el mapa de Ucrania desde la disolución de la URSS hasta el 2014



Desde el 2014 es Rusa se aprobó por referendum, aunque lo ha sido siempre solo hubo un cambio administrativo por Jrushchov, o qué pasó con Kosovo que siempre ha sido territorio Serbio.


----------



## amcxxl (12 Mar 2022)

La clandestinidad de Odessa se opone a los nazis ucranianos. @RUSNG


----------



## Plutarko (12 Mar 2022)

arriqui dijo:


>



Sinceramente creo que pocos prorusos quedarán en esas zonas. Los que había habrán emigrado después del golpe del 2014. Si aún quedan es zona de guerra civil. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Lo de la escasez de agua ya se ha demostrado que es un cuento, más, de los calentólogos. *Existe tecnologia más que probada para, llegado el caso, desalar.*



Si ... que consume un huevo de ENERGIA.


----------



## 4motion (12 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Espero que en pocos años Putin, Lavrov y alguno más acaben delante de un tribunal internacional juzgados por cosas como estas:



Si como SOLANA.

JAJAJAJA 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Teuro (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> ES patético ver a la alemana: "No, no no les sancionamos el gas que si lo hacemos paramos mañana ...."   * Que no se preocupe, no va a hacer falta. Lo van a hacer los rusos.*



Puede que el "orgullo" les lleve a hacer eso, pero por otra parte mientras paguen religiosamente no hay razón para cerrar el grifo.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (12 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> han hecho algo los ucranianos mientas que su ejercito asesinaba gente en el Donbass ??
> 
> por supuesto que tienen culpa, ellos mismos le abrieron la puerta la la OTAN para que les llenase el pais de armas y mercenarios, y todo para atacar a la Federacion de Rusia que es su propia patria



El único delito que ha cometido UCRANIA es haber querido ser parte de la UE como antiguas republicas sovieticas que ya lo son y han aumentado su nivel de vida y bienestar, y por cierto, no quieren saber NADA de Rusia.

A partir de ese momento las injerencias Rusas en aumento hasta llegar aqui.

Todo lo demás propaganda


----------



## Azog el Profanador (12 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Desde el 2014 es Rusa se aprobó por referendum, aunque lo ha sido siempre solo hubo un cambio administrativo por Jrushchov, o qué pasó con Kosovo que siempre ha sido territorio Serbio.



Ni Ucrania ni la mayoría de países del mundo reconocen la adhesión de Crimea a la federación rusa. El tema no debe de ser poco importante para Putin, ya que uno de sus objetivos en este conflicto es que se reconozca a Crimea como parte de Rusia.


----------



## Jahco81 (12 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Espero que en pocos años Putin, Lavrov y alguno más acaben delante de un tribunal internacional juzgados por cosas como estas:



Hay que tener claro que en toda guerra la propaganda es esencial por ambos bandos.
Vaya por delante que si han disparado contra civiles estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo, pero:
- La imagen se corta entre el disparo del carro y el impacto.
- ¿Puede ser un edificio vacio de civiles donde estuvieran apostados lanzadores de RPG o tiradores?
Lo que quiero decir es que videos montados no pueden guiar nuestra opinión. 
Pero repito, si han disparado contra civiles deberían ser juzgados por crimenes de guerra.


----------



## Seronoser (12 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Permíteme este apunte: “ti” nunca lleva tilde.
> Es una falta ortográfica muy llamativa, del estilo de “hostias” sin hache.
> 
> Saludos



Gracias. Tomo nota


----------



## Honkler (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si ... que consume un huevo de ENERGIA.



Disculpa, las nuevas tecnologías son, precisamente, de bajo gasto energético.


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los servicios de inteligencia del sepulturero dicen que Rusia atacará Moldavia
> 
> Ja ja ja ja, fiable al 1000 %
> 
> ...



Corromeroooo


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Puede que el "orgullo" les lleve a hacer eso, pero por otra parte mientras paguen religiosamente no hay razón para cerrar el grifo.



Claro que hay razón ..... hundir a tu enemigo. O por lo menos al que se ha comportao como tu enemigo durante 30 años y no te ha hecho ni puto caso cuando le has avisao de tus lineas rojas.

Es que os negais a entenderlo. Esto no va solo de Ucrania, esto es un intento de mandar el orden mundial post-soviético a tomar por culo. Se acabó imponer nuestras reglas. Por eso me hace gracia lo que decis por aquí: "Rusia se va a arruinar". Si, con las reglas del FMI y el Banco Mundial. Con las reglas ruso-chinas a los que nos va a ir de puta pena es a nosotros como no espabilemos y mandemos rápido a los yankis a tomar por culo. Los yankis frackeando y robando petroleros iraníes aun pueden tirar una temporada, pero nosotros estamos con el culo al aire.


----------



## Zhukov (12 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Perdón, no es por molestar, pero las granadas "modernas" de mortero llevan un seguro de caida que impide eso. Es como un dado alojado en la ojiva, si la granada no inicia la caida este dado no se voltea y no libera el muelle o el percutor de la ojiva. En la guerra mundial no lo se´, es posible que no tuvieran dicho seguro, pero ahora no pasaría.



Tú lo has dicho. Las granadas "modernas". El mortero moderno de tubo, el Stokes, se inventó en la Primera Guerra Mundial, y era de lo más tosco. Como en el Frente Occidental los bosques quedaban reducidos a astillas, no se vio el problema de los árboles hasta la guerra de Finlandia en 1939. 

Pasaba también con las granadas de mano, eran artefactos tan primitivos e inseguros que eran tan peligrosos para el que los lanzaba como para el que recibía. Una granada de mano moderna tiene dos o tres seguros para evitar que te estalle prematuramente e incluso un seguro de caída, una bola de inercia que hace que la granada no se active si se le cae al lanzador a dos pasos. Bueno, eso es la teoría no sé si funcionan bien. 



> Pensándolo mejor, sería peor incluso, ya que la granada tocaría las ramas, no estallaría, pero al caer al suelo sí, pudiendo matar a toda la escuadra de morteros.



_Opa! _¡La ley de las consecuencias indeseadas otra vez!  Por eso si alguna vez vas a disparar con un mortero, mira bien que tengas el campo despejado, seguro que en Siria o en esta guerra se ha dado más de un accidente por disparar un mortero desde un área urbana y no calcular bien el ángulo y darle al bloque de pisos de enfrente.


----------



## Plutarko (12 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> La clandestinidad de Odessa se opone a los nazis ucranianos. @RUSNG
> Ver archivo adjunto 980635



Aunque no estoy de acuerdo con la intervención de Rusia en la forma que se está llevando espero que los culpables de la matanza de la casa de los sindicatos de Odesa terminen cocinados a fuego muy lento. Por no hablar del batallón AZOV, otros que se merecen una muerte muy lenta. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## McNulty (12 Mar 2022)

Con lo de la nueva república paco de Kherson, me queda claro cual es el objetivo a largo plazo del tito. Balcanizar ucrania pasito a pasito, suave suavesito...


----------



## IgFarben (12 Mar 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> Y esto es lo que pasa cuando entras a casa de alguien sin permiso



Tiene pinta de checheno, por las barbucias y el equipo que lleva.
A este nadie le va a echar de menos.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (12 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Con lo de la nueva república paco de Kherson, me queda claro cual es el objetivo a largo plazo del tito. Balcanizar ucrania pasito a pasito, suave suavesito...



Un flan sin pisuras...


----------



## workforfood (12 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Ni Ucrania ni la mayoría de países del mundo reconocen la adhesión de Crimea a la federación rusa. El tema no debe de ser poco importante para Putin, ya que uno de sus objetivos en este conflicto es que se reconozca a Crimea como parte de Rusia.



Putin ha entrado en guerra por la OTAN, no por Crimea si es Rusa de facto de siempre ahí está la base naval rusa del mar negro, lo que pasa que añade el tema de Crimea como añade el tema donbass.


----------



## Seronoser (12 Mar 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Desde hace muchos años se comenta que el agua va a ser EL RECURSO dentro de poco tiempo. Hasta hubo una peli de James Bond con ese argumento... pero no lo tengo tan claro. Hay desaladoras muy competentes... el eje central sigue siendo la energía. (EDITO PARA ACLARAR, con energía puedes sacar agua hasta del aire... sin energía no tienes nada, con energía puedes traer el agua de lugares lejanos, o construír los acueductos e impulsar el agua, sin ella no puedes mantenerlos... la energía sigue siendo lo que nos permite movernos)



Por lo que yo sé, China lleva muchos años intentando meter sus industrias en el Baikal (el lago de agua dulce más grande del mundo, el 20% del agua de toda la Tierra está allí). Y siempre se ha rechazado por parte rusa.
Tal vez algo empiece a cambiar, porque Rusia tiene que mover ficha también. Y tendrá que hacer concesiones.
Quizá esta sea una de ellas. Veremos.


----------



## Giles Amaury (12 Mar 2022)

arriqui dijo:


>



JAJAJAJAJA. La gente montándose sus películas para ver que nuevas "repúblicas" van a salir de esta guerra. Un pasatiempo igualmente entretenido podría ser apostar a ver que territorios de los que componen la actual Rusia conserva el Kremlin después de esta guerra o ver si el nivel de vida de los rusos cae a niveles de 1991 o de 1999.


----------



## arriondas (12 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Claro, los EXTRANJEROS QUE VIVEN EN RUSIA, y que los europeos han dejado tirados al cerrar el espacio aéreo.
> Conozco a más de 20 franceses así



Son tan lerdos (o algo peor) que lo han hecho justo al revés: primero cierran el espacio aéreo... y después van y recomiendan a sus ciudadanos que abandonen el país, a sabiendas de que Rusia iba a tomar medidas recíprocas. Igual que Abundio, que vendió el coche para comprar gasolina.

La UE ha dejado tirados a los suyos. Para que se vea lo que les importan sus compatriotas


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (12 Mar 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Rusia tambien les va a pagar las carreteras y pensiones?
> 
> 
> La realidad esbque Serbia esta negociando la entrada en la UE y los prorusos son 4



Que tiene que ver la UE con la OTAN 


arriqui dijo:


>



Esos referéndums tienen la misma validez que todos los gobiernos ucranianos post Maidan.

Difícil solución veo yo a esto sinceramente.


----------



## Michael_Knight (12 Mar 2022)

Jahco81 dijo:


> Hay que tener claro que en toda guerra la propaganda es esencial por ambos bandos.
> Vaya por delante que si han disparado contra civiles estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo, pero:
> - La imagen se corta entre el disparo del carro y el impacto.
> - ¿Puede ser un edificio vacio de civiles donde estuvieran apostados lanzadores de RPG o tiradores?
> ...



Tranquilo que documentos gráficos de ataques a civiles no van a faltar, sólo con los miles de muertos civiles que están causando en Kharkov y Mauripol ya tienen Putin y sus compinches la cadena perpetua asegurada en cualquier tribunal de crímenes de guerra.


----------



## uberales (12 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJA. La gente montándose sus películas para ver que nuevas "repúblicas" van a salir de esta guerra. Un pasatiempo igualmente entretenido podría ser apostar a ver que territorios de los que componen la actual Rusia conserva el Kremlin después de esta guerra o ver si el nivel de vida de los rusos cae a niveles de 1991 o de 1999.



Apuesto a que China se está repartiendo parte de Rusia con EEUU y hasta con la UE. Esta guerra es una cagada y un fallo de Rusia.


----------



## Ajoporro (12 Mar 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *IRENE MONTERO: "HAY QUE PARARLE LOS PIES A PUTIN". *
> 
> La ministra de Igualdad del Gobierno de España, Irene Montero, reconoció este sábado a Efe discrepancias entre los socios sobre la solución de la guerra en Ucrania, pero aseguró que hay consenso entorno a "pararle los pies" al presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin.
> 
> ...



Que manden a La Legión a pararle los pies, coño

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NPI (12 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> La UE se abre a permitir la importación de cereal transgénico de EE UU ante la falta de pienso para el ganado.



Mayor aumento de cáncer en la Unión Europea, es un todo un progreso.

*Agenda 2030
Inclusivo *= *Obligatorio
Sostenible *= *Rentable
Resiliente *= *Eugenésico
Digital *= *Vigilado
Verde *= *Elitista
Cuidado *= *Controlado *​
Buenas noches y buena suerte.


----------



## alnitak (12 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Nada aqui ven un impacto en un tanque y se piensan que acaban pulverizado los 5 tripulantes.
> 
> 
> Lo blindajes, etc... dan una supervivencia muy alta en el combate.
> ...




rusia nontiene un interes infinito en tomar las ciudades

les vale con centrales nucleares y laboratorios y controlar todas.las carreteras


----------



## amcxxl (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## workforfood (12 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Tranquilo que documentos gráficos de ataques a civiles no van a faltar, sólo con los miles de muertos civiles que están causando en Kharkov y Mauripol ya tienen Putin y sus compinches la cadena perpetua asegurada en cualquier tribunal de crímenes de guerra.



Eso lo veremos en un día de estos cuando salgan a miles si los militares Ucranianos les disparan por la espalda y quedará grabado.


----------



## Feriri88 (12 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJA. La gente montándose sus películas para ver que nuevas "repúblicas" van a salir de esta guerra. Un pasatiempo igualmente entretenido podría ser apostar a ver que territorios de los que componen la actual Rusia conserva el Kremlin después de esta guerra o ver si el nivel de vida de los rusos cae a niveles de 1991 o de 1999.




Y luego que haran?

Montar su propio Putinvision donde siempre gana Rusia?

De que coño van a vivir esas republicas que nadi reconoce?


----------



## Marco Porcio (12 Mar 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> Y esto es lo que pasa cuando entras a casa de alguien sin permiso



No subáis aquí fotos así hijos de puta.


----------



## Bye Felicia (12 Mar 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> Y esto es lo que pasa cuando entras a casa de alguien sin permiso



Cabronazo de mierda, podrias ponerlo en spolier al menos joder


----------



## fulcrum29smt (12 Mar 2022)

Jahco81 dijo:


> Hay que tener claro que en toda guerra la propaganda es esencial por ambos bandos.
> Vaya por delante que si han disparado contra civiles estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo, pero:
> - La imagen se corta entre el disparo del carro y el impacto.
> - ¿Puede ser un edificio vacio de civiles donde estuvieran apostados lanzadores de RPG o tiradores?
> ...



Tiene toda la pinta de eso, los Ucranianos están usando los edificios civiles para protegerse, casí seguro estaban usando esa ventana para apuntar a los Rusos con algún misil antitanque o había algún tirador apostado. 

No os podéis imaginar lo útil que es de día usar los visores infrarrojos de un tanque moderno, el comandante del tanque lleva una camara panorámica con zoom que ve a los enemigos por contraste sobre los objetivos, le pasa al tirador la situación del objetivo, este apunta y dispara.


----------



## Teuro (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A mi me da la impresión que quien manda en Rusia son los aparatos militares y de inteligencia soviéticos, que ya NO son comunistas (si alguna vez lo fueron), y que no tienen, por ahora, ninguna ideología ni proyecto social en absoluto más allá de defender a su país (su cortijo, si se prefiere). Es decir, lo que hace todo el mundo pero sin necesidad de folklore. Es un aparato muy amplio, enorme, abarca a toda la sociedad y no tiene ideología. Por eso son aún más pragmáticos que los chinos, no tienen absolutamente ninguna hipoteca ideológica.
> 
> Los "oligarcas", igual que la clase capitalista china, no parecen tener poder político alguno, de hecho son todos sacrificables, y el estado ruso podría deshacerse de todos ellos en una mañana. No estoy diciendo que lo vayan a hacer, sino que "podrían". En EEUU o Europa eso sería imposible, morirían matando como los ukronazis.



Decían que durante la Guerra Fría en occidente se rebanabanlos sesos intentando descifrar la política de la URSS: Había 2 teorías, que la política era "soviética" o si era "rusa". Es decir, ideológica o nacionaista. Como dices es posible que la primera realmente nunca existió.


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Tranquilo que documentos gráficos de ataques a civiles no van a faltar, sólo con los miles de muertos civiles que están causando en Kharkov y Mauripol ya tienen Putin y sus compinches la cadena perpetua asegurada en cualquier tribunal de crímenes de guerra.



Los rusos, como los yankis, no reconocen el TPI. Pueden matar tranquilos.


----------



## Remequilox (12 Mar 2022)

De lo que se trata (políticamente) es que las repúblicas del Donbass "se liberen" ellas solitas, con un cierto pero "discreto" apoyo técnico del primo de Zumosol.
Dado el alcance de la artillería rusa (70 km, y hasta 90 km), podrían haber bombardeado a placer desde Dolzhanskaya. 
Pero además de indiscriminado y castigador para la población civil y la infraestructura, no habría sido lo mismo.
En esta guerra, lo bélico (técnico) es muy importante, pero lo político, aun más.


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Mar 2022)

_Recuerde… Es culpa de Putin que Joe Biden sea el peor presidente de la historia. _



Sustituir Biden por Sánchez y tambien vale.


----------



## mazuste (12 Mar 2022)

Que los pueblos europeos acepten un gasto militar extraordinario en un escenario de stanflagación
para gloria de las economías de EEUU y Reino Unido es, probablemente, otro sueño imperial.

Así que, el negocio final, de recogida de beneficios, en esta última etapa del capitalismo financiero
occidental será vivir de la guerra, ahora incluso a costa de las principales potencias europeas..


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (12 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Apuesto a que China se está repartiendo parte de Rusia con EEUU y hasta con la UE. Esta guerra es una cagada y un fallo de Rusia.



Es que lo de China...

Lo que pasa es que en el foro mezclan churras con merinas.. Con sus historias tradicionalistas, NWO y tal... 

Pero recordemos...

18 de enero de 2017.

Davos.

La oligarquía mundial (con elevada participación anglosajona) aplaudiendo hasta romperse las manos en la intervención de Xi. 

Ese batiburrillo ideológico es lo que les pierde. 

China es el rival de US. 

Pero China es el niño mimado de la oligarquía mundial. 

El modelo chino es absolutamente perfecto para la nueva fase del capitalismo. 

Y aquí aún con historietas antiguas... 

Ainss....


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Apuesto a que China se está repartiendo parte de Rusia con EEUU y hasta con la UE. Esta guerra es una cagada y un fallo de Rusia.



Ya sabes lo dijo Putin: Sin rusia el mundo no merece la pena y no pasa nada si deja de existir ....


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (12 Mar 2022)

Así es, sad but true


----------



## Decimus (12 Mar 2022)

Los chad UKRANIANOS ROMPEN EL CERCO A MARIUPOL


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (12 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Desde el 2014 es Rusa se aprobó por referendum, aunque lo ha sido siempre solo hubo un cambio administrativo por Jrushchov, o qué pasó con Kosovo que siempre ha sido territorio Serbio.



Se nota que es rusa, los han recibido con abrazos


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> rusia nontiene un interes infinito en tomar las ciudades
> 
> les vale con centrales nucleares y laboratorios y controlar todas.las carreteras



Sí, las carreteras del 10 % del país, y por poco tiempo, las emboscadas están siendo y van a ser de libro.


----------



## Giles Amaury (12 Mar 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Y luego que haran?
> 
> Montar su propio Putinvision donde siempre gana Rusia?
> 
> De que coño van a vivir esas republicas que nadi reconoce?



No sé qué tendrán pensando para las "nuevas repúblicas" esas del este y sur de Ucrania. A lo mejor pueden hacer como Transnistria y vivir del contrabando y el trafico de armas, aunque precisamente al ser tantas y todas en el mismo sitio no va a haber pastel suficiente para repartir entre todas. Sea lo que sea y tengan pensado algo o no, lo que es seguro es que en el futuro de esas repúblicas lo que va a haber es pobreza, mucha pobreza.


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Mar 2022)

Bye Felicia dijo:


> Cabronazo de mierda, podrias ponerlo en spolier al menos joder



Enfermos mentales, en estas cosas se nota quien no está en sus cabales.

Curiosamente todos otanistas...


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Claro que hay razón ..... hundir a tu enemigo. O por lo menos al que se ha comportao como tu enemigo durante 30 años y no te ha hecho ni puto caso cuando le has avisao de tus lineas rojas.
> 
> Es que os negais a entenderlo. Esto no va solo de Ucrania, esto es un intento de mandar el orden mundial post-soviético a tomar por culo. Se acabó imponer nuestras reglas. Por eso me hace gracia lo que decis por aquí: "Rusia se va a arruinar". Si, con las reglas del FMI y el Banco Mundial. Con las reglas ruso-chinas a los que nos va a ir de puta pena es a nosotros como no espabilemos y mandemos rápido a los yankis a tomar por culo. Los yankis frackeando y robando petroleros iraníes aun pueden tirar una temporada, pero nosotros estamos con el culo al aire.



Tu no ves otras ex republicas sovieticas lo bien que les va sin Rusia en la UE?????

No crees que la gente sólo quiere eso.

Que por culpa del revisionismo hitorico sovietico revanchista estais masacrando un país que os va a odiar más si cabe por decadas


----------



## Seronoser (12 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Son tan lerdos (o algo peor) que lo han hecho justo al revés: primero cierran el espacio aéreo... y después van y recomiendan a sus ciudadanos que abandonen el país, a sabiendas de que Rusia iba a tomar medidas recíprocas. Igual que Abundio, que vendió el coche para comprar gasolina.
> 
> La UE ha dejado tirados a los suyos. Para que se vea lo que les importan sus compatriotas



Pero es que además ha sido mucho peor.
El día del cierre, Europa obligó a decenas de vuelos a volver a Rusia. Yo estaba haciendo seguimiento a uno que iba a París y a la altura de dinamarca, tuvo que volver.

Sin embargo Rusia, permitió que los vuelos desde europa aterrizaran en moscú, a pesar de las prohibiciones.
Lo cuál demuestra el talante de Europa.


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

Ese mapa es imposible. Todas esas lineas de avance, si no tuvieran los flancos cubiertos, estarían aniquiladas.


----------



## Teuro (12 Mar 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Que gente mas maja los ucranianos, ya están alcanzando los niveles de ISIS.



Es un montaje, Photoshop puro y duro. Y más que el ISIS me recuerda a GoT.


----------



## Honkler (12 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Con lo de la nueva república paco de Kherson, me queda claro cual es el objetivo a largo plazo del tito. Balcanizar ucrania pasito a pasito, suave suavesito...



Siguiendo el ejemplo de la OTAN… como siempre, señalando el camino


----------



## NPI (12 Mar 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Motín en el ejército ruso: 600 marineros se niegan a desembarcar para combatir cerca de Odesa
> 
> 
> Unos 600 marineros rusos se habrían amotinado para desobedecer las órdenes de desembarcar y combatir en la región de Odesa, en el sur de Ucrania, según ha informado este sábado el Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania (SBU), la principal agencia de los servicios secretos ucranianos.
> ...



20bulos desinformando de nuevo y los CMs colocando enlaces para ganarse sus 20 céntimos.


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> No sé qué tendrán pensando para las "nuevas repúblicas" esas del este y sur de Ucrania. A lo mejor pueden hacer como Transnistria y vivir del contrabando y el trafico de armas, aunque precisamente al ser tantas y todas en el mismo sitio no va a haber pastel suficiente para repartir entre todas. Sea lo que sea y tengan pensado algo o no, lo que es seguro es que en el futuro de esas repúblicas lo que va a haber es pobreza, mucha pobreza.



Pues como en Cuba o Venezuela. Es el precio que se paga por la rebeldía.


----------



## dedalo00 (12 Mar 2022)

Borraron el canal de YouTube de Russell Bentley (Texas), lo dice en su cuenta de VK

"Como la mayoría ya sabe, el maldito Google eliminó hace unos días mi canal de Youtube con 21.000 suscriptores, cientos de vídeos y millones de visitas. No sólo han eliminado la plataforma e intentado silenciar al mejor periodista de habla inglesa de Donetsk, sino que han dado un golpe a la verdad. También intentaron borrar años de mi trabajo como periodista, cineasta y músico. Pero afortunadamente, gracias a Dios y a un buen amigo llamado Ray (al que aún no conozco) se archivaron y salvaron 115 de mis mejores vídeos". 

Traducción realizada con la versión gratuita del traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator





__





As most people know by now, goddamned Google.. | Russell Bentley | VK


As most people know by now, goddamned Google deleted my Youtube channel a few days ago with 21,000 subscribers, hundreds of videos and millions of vie




vk.com


----------



## amcxxl (12 Mar 2022)

El Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania declaró que Mariupol sería liberado por la RPD y las fuerzas rusas en dos días (el pronóstico aún es demasiado optimista). 


Actualización para las afueras occidentales de Kiev para hoy a partir de las 1200 UTC. Elementos identificados de la 5.ª brigada de tanques y la 37.ª brigada de fusileros motorizados a lo largo de M06. Sigo experimentando con el formateo, esta vez con un fondo claro nuevamente y BTG representados por íconos de vehículos.


----------



## raptors (12 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Los soldados ucranianos combaten por algo más importante, defender la integridad territorial de su país. Si el problema fuera tan solo el tema de la neutralidad de Ucrania, la guerra ya habría concluido, el gobierno de Ucrania está dispuesto a ceder en ese punto. Lo que no es negociable es Crimea y sobre todo el Dombás.



Este hombre es todo en "experto..." ja... si lees un poco sabrás que a la gente de ucrania la vale un pedo crimea... ya que esta nunca fue ucraniana.. administrativamente fue cedida... vale más el sentimiento nacionalista que un papel...


----------



## Von Rudel (12 Mar 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> En cada guerra se dice que los blindados van a desaparecer... desde la SGM se viene diciendo... Peero, como los militares no leen burbuja, siguen ahí...
> 
> Ya en la SGM un blindado sin apoyo de infantería era candidato a ser convertido en horno, salvo en algunas batallas donde se alcanzó tal locura en número de tanques que la "infantería" eran los propios tanquistas cuando los "descabalgaban".
> 
> ...




Un tanque te rompe el frente y explota esa ventaja. 

Un infante con un misil no puede hacerlo.


Un tanque te rompe el frente de Ebro y se te planta en Barcelona antes que puedas hacer una resistencia eficaz. Como estamos viendo en Ucrania.


Destruyes un par de tanques, pequeñas victorias, pero estas perdiendo la guerra porque te van a cercar 40.000 tios en Odessa, o 10.000 soldados que quedarón en Maripol.


----------



## eltonelero (12 Mar 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Los chad UKRANIANOS ROMPEN EL CERCO A MARIUPOL



Los chads ucranianos siguen partiendo la pana.... en Twittter


----------



## Casino (12 Mar 2022)

Por lo menos vais poniendo mapitas más realistas, ya no veo zonas con franjas rojas. Con todo, la mayor parte de las zonas rojas son zonas por donde han pasado los invasores, no zonas controladas, de hecho, la mayoría de convoyes de suministro que vemos destruidos lo son en esas zonas coloradas.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!
GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Tu no ves otras ex republicas sovieticas lo bien que les va sin Rusia en la UE?????
> 
> No crees que la gente sólo quiere eso.
> 
> Que por culpa del revisionismo hitorico sovietico revanchista estais masacrando un país que os va a odiar más si cabe por decadas



Ya verás tu lo bien que les va cuando no haya para mantenerlos de la sopa boba como hasta ahora. De todas formas para mandar a las tias a los puticlus de la carretera de andalucia y a los tios al andamio en Varsovia o Berlín, no hacían falta estas alforjas. No se ... @PokemonVilnius igual puede decir algo al respecto.


----------



## Teuro (12 Mar 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Rusia no tiene Estado Profundo porque el Estado Profundo está al mando del país.
> 
> Putin es el KGB tras deshacerse del Comunismo ineficiente. La inmensa mayoría de "Oligarcas" al mando de Empresas Rusas Gigantes son Ex miembros del KGB. Siguen siendo agentes, solo que viven como Dios. Pero siguen obedeciendo a la gerarquía de la insitución o son ejecutados. Es la Masoneria versión Rusa.
> 
> ...



Y esta es la principal diferencia frente a la URSS, donde había un "aparato" detrás de la presidencia que podía poner y quitar presidentes. Lo que estamos viendo aquí es como si Sadah Husein, Gadafi o Hitler dispusieran de 5.000 cabezas nucleares. No hay control detrás de Putin, todos a las expensas de sus ocurrencias.

Solo hay que repasar historia: A Hitler le fue bien con lo de invadir Polonia, derrotar a Francia y el inicio de la Operación Barbaroja, tras esos "éxitos" nadie se atrevía a contradecirle, y fue de cagada en cagada hasta el hundimiento final. No se puede dejar el control de una nación poderosa a gente sin control.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ya verás tu lo bien que les va cuando no haya para mantenerlos de la sopa boba como hasta ahora. De todas formas para mandar a las tias a los puticlus de la carretera de andalucia y a los tios al andamio en Varsovia o Berlín, no hacían falta estas alforjas. No se ... @PokemonVilnius igual puede decir algo al respecto.



Si no eres capaz de ver el nivel de vida que hay en lituania, estonia etc, con lo que era antes, y lo más importante, qeu no echan nada de menos pero NADA a Rusia, es que estas tan ciego como el loco zar

NO TE PLANTEAS QUE QUIZAS LOS DIRIGENTES RUSOS TENDRIAN QUE CAMBIAR.... NO EL RESTO DEL MUNDO=?===


----------



## raptors (12 Mar 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> Borraron el canal de YouTube de Russell Bentley (Texas), lo dice en su cuenta de VK
> 
> "Como la mayoría ya sabe, el maldito Google eliminó hace unos días mi canal de Youtube con 21.000 suscriptores, cientos de vídeos y millones de visitas. No sólo han eliminado la plataforma e intentado silenciar al mejor periodista de habla inglesa de Donetsk, sino que han dado un golpe a la verdad. También intentaron borrar años de mi trabajo como periodista, cineasta y músico. Pero afortunadamente, gracias a Dios y a un buen amigo llamado Ray (al que aún no conozco) se archivaron y salvaron 115 de mis mejores vídeos".
> 
> ...



Eso no es nada... en latinoamérica el viernes.. la plataforma de youtube eliminó los contenidos de gente que no se alinea a lo que dicta Usa... Uno de los que más lamento fue el canal de "ahi les va" su contenido era de lo más imparcial... su delito fue dar voz a los hechos (..verificables..) que otros callan...


----------



## Antiparticula (12 Mar 2022)

content dijo:


> Si una persona tiene intención de ir como voluntario le ampara algún seguro de vida? He estado leyendo y he encontrado este post sobre seguros de vida en Ucrania



Las guerras con seguro de vida.
La civilización occidental no puede caer más bajo.


----------



## Honkler (12 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No se puede dejar el control de una nación poderosa a gente sin control.



hablamos de USA, no?.


----------



## Teuro (12 Mar 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> La OTAN sabe perfectamente lo que quiere.
> 
> Y no es ganar la guerra.
> Y no es ayudar al pueblo ucraniano.
> ...



Le subo la apuesta: El objetivo es China. Rusia no tiene ni media ostia para occidente, salvo las nukes, claro está. Se busca un posicionamiento claro de China en el sentido, o estas con el bloque occidental o estas contra él. Es una decisión que China no quiere tomar en público y toda la tensión de acorralar a Putin es para que la cague gaseando alguna ciudad ucraniana o lanzando alguna nuke de unos kilotones. En ese momento toda la presión irá a China a la que se le obligará a sumarse a las sancions o incluirla a ella en las sanciones.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zepequenhô (12 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Tu no ves otras ex republicas sovieticas lo bien que les va sin Rusia en la UE?????
> 
> No crees que la gente sólo quiere eso.
> 
> Que por culpa del revisionismo hitorico sovietico revanchista estais masacrando un país que os va a odiar más si cabe por decadas



Ucrania lleva perdiendo población desde la caída de la URSS, y su nivel de vida es inferior al que tenía cuando estaban en la URSS.

¿No te dice nada eso?


----------



## raptors (12 Mar 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> Borraron el canal de YouTube de Russell Bentley (Texas), lo dice en su cuenta de VK
> 
> "Como la mayoría ya sabe, el maldito Google eliminó hace unos días mi canal de Youtube con 21.000 suscriptores, cientos de vídeos y millones de visitas. No sólo han eliminado la plataforma e intentado silenciar al mejor periodista de habla inglesa de Donetsk, sino que han dado un golpe a la verdad. También intentaron borrar años de mi trabajo como periodista, cineasta y músico. Pero afortunadamente, gracias a Dios y a un buen amigo llamado Ray (al que aún no conozco) se archivaron y salvaron 115 de mis mejores vídeos".
> 
> ...



He ahí las acciones del defensor de la "libertad de expresión..." No entiendo como hay gente que todavía se traga toda la mierda que escupe Usa...!!

De los empinados a sueldo no tengo duda... esa es su chamba.. pero de la gente "común"....!! cómo es que se tragan toda la narrativa de usa.. sin cuestionarse siquiera tantito...!!??


----------



## NPI (12 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Y de la familia asesinada con las maletas intactas de pie y sin " bujeros" , lo mismo que sus ropas, en un escenario bombardeado sin cascotes ni escombros.



Un vídeo muy ilustrativo (recomiendo descargarlo) antes de que lo "democraticen"


Y este de regalo


----------



## delhierro (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ese mapa es imposible. Todas esas lineas de avance, si no tuvieran los flancos cubiertos, estarían aniquiladas.



Y tan imposible , todo Lugansk menos dos ciudades en la frontera con Donestk esta ya en sus manos. Y con fotitos de las capturas, videos de la izada de bandera etc..etc... y ahí lo dan por ucraniano.


----------



## raptors (12 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Y esta es la principal diferencia frente a la URSS, donde había un "aparato" detrás de la presidencia que podía poner y quitar presidentes. Lo que estamos viendo aquí es como si Sadah Husein, Gadafi o Hitler dispusieran de 5.000 cabezas nucleares. No hay control detrás de Putin, todos a las expensas de sus ocurrencias.
> 
> Solo hay que repasar historia: A Hitler le fue bien con lo de invadir Polonia, derrotar a Francia y el inicio de la Operación Barbaroja, tras esos "éxitos" nadie se atrevía a contradecirle, y fue de cagada en cagada hasta el hundimiento final. No se puede dejar el control de una nación poderosa a gente sin control.



Hasta pareces persona normal... pero te delata ese olor a mierda yanqui que te escurre por la boca...


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (12 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Le subo la apuesta: El objetivo es China. Rusia no tiene ni media ostia para occidente, salvo las nukes, claro está. Se busca un posicionamiento claro de China en el sentido, o estas con el bloque occidental o estas contra él. Es una decisión que China no quiere tomar en público y toda la tensión de acorralar a Putin es para que la cague gaseando alguna ciudad ucraniana o lanzando alguna nuke de unos kilotones. En ese momento toda la presión irá a China a la que se le obligará a sumarse a las sancions o incluirla a ella en las sanciones.



El objetivo es Europa. 

La niña bonita. 

Que se disputan USA y China. 

Rusia es sólo el actor secundario Bob.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (12 Mar 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Ucrania lleva perdiendo población desde la caída de la URSS, y su nivel de vida es inferior al que tenía cuando estaban en la URSS.
> 
> ¿No te dice nada eso?



Claro que ocurre eso en un país donde no le dejan tranquilo (Rusia). La gente ya no espera, se larga. 
Pero creo que ya esto del loco zar ha hecho que los que estan digan.
PREFIERO MORIR QUE TENER QUE SOMETERME A ESTOS HIJOS DE PUTA. 

PREFIEREN MORIR Y QUE ARRASEN EL PAIS..... ESO NO TE DICE NADA?????

SABES LO QUE HA VIVIDO YA ESA GENTE??? Y NO ME REFIERO SOLO AL HOLODOMOR?

ESTAN HASTA LOS HUEVOS DE ESOS NOSTALGICOS DE LA URSS, ES MISERIA EL HORROR


----------



## Remequilox (12 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Con lo de la nueva república paco de Kherson, me queda claro cual es el objetivo a largo plazo del tito. Balcanizar ucrania pasito a pasito, suave suavesito...



Febrero de 1991: Yugoslavia
Febrero de 2022: Eslovenia, Croacia, Federación de Bosnia y Herzegovina, República de Sprska, Montenegro, Serbia, Kosovo, Macedonia del norte.


----------



## Zepequenhô (12 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Claro que ocurre eso en un país donde no le dejan tranquilo (Rusia).



Que me vengas con "nostalgia de la URSS" ya demuestra lo lobotomizado que estás.

Tu no quieres debatir ni informarte. Solo quieres reafirmarse en tu opinión.

Y yo paso de eso.


----------



## alfonbass (12 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> han hecho algo los ucranianos mientas que su ejercito asesinaba gente en el Donbass ??
> 
> por supuesto que tienen culpa, ellos mismos le abrieron la puerta la la OTAN para que les llenase el pais de armas y mercenarios, y todo para atacar a la Federacion de Rusia que es su propia patria



No tio, no se puede hacer participe a todo un país por unas políticas, por muy malas que estas sean, lo que dices equivale a decir que habría que exterminar a todos los alemanes

Una abuelita de Kiev que a duras penas llega a final de mes con una pensión paupérrima no le ha abierto las puertas a la OTAN...seamos serios

La estrategia en torno a Ucrania lleva siendo 8 años equivocada, me quieres contar como es posible que, en una sociedad "tan concienciada con el racismo o el nazismo" no se consiguiera sacar imágenes ni información de lo que ha estado pasando en el Donbass estos años en occidente? 
Herramientas para ella las ha tenido Rusia (el gobierno ruso) a patadas, pero no las ha querido usar (no, no me vengas diciendo que si la prensa occidental encubre, ya que es mentira, sabes perfectamente que van a por lo más sensacionalista y más clics reciben, así que no me vale esa excusa, hubieran podido hacerlo)

La realidad es que una puta guerra es una mierda, un desastre, algo en lo que ya se están cometiendo barbaridades y atrocidades, las más bajas del ser humano, y eso va a pasar en los dos bandos, te pongas como te pongas. Eso, SIEMPRE es una derrota y una puta mierda


----------



## Icibatreuh (12 Mar 2022)

El valor no se les discute ni a Rusos ni s Ucranianos. Otra cosica eran los italianos cuando entraron en Grecia. Eso sí, tenían bonitas canciones, como esta.



Con la misma melodía, esto cantaba el bando nacionalista en la G.C.

A ver si les cantan los ucras esto a los sirios que vienen luchar

*Guadalajara no es Abisinia,*
que aquí los rojos tiran bombas como piñas.
....
--------------
Desde Jadraque hasta Sigüenza
chaquetearon cuarenta mil sinvergüenzas,
y el chaqueteo fue tan atroz
que hubo italiano que no paró hasta Badajoz.
--------------
Bella española, no te enamores,
aguarda, aguarda a los valientes españoles.
Los italianos se marcharán
y de recuerdo, un bebé te dejarán.
--------------
No te enamores, niña bonita,
no dejes solos a los pobres españoles
....
Guadalajara no es Abisinia,
¡corre, italiano!, que se nos echan encima
....
--------------
Guadalajara no es Abisinia;
las carreteras están muy mal construidas…..
--------------
Los italianos son gente fina:
lo mismo beben ron, coñac, que gasolina…..
--------------
*Guadalajara no es Abisinia;*
*los españoles, aunque rojos, son valientes.*
*Menos camiones y más cojones*
.....
--------------
Los italianos en las trincheras
no se desprenden de las camisas de seda
....
--------------
Españolita, no te enamores
espera a que vuelvan aquí los españoles


----------



## raptors (12 Mar 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Ucrania lleva perdiendo población desde la caída de la URSS, y su nivel de vida es inferior al que tenía cuando estaban en la URSS.
> 
> ¿No te dice nada eso?



Si... me dice que la mierda proUsa se te escurre por la boca... ja ja


----------



## Zhukov (12 Mar 2022)

Aquí un artículo sobre Azov y Mariupol que cita fuentes ukras en las que con todo cinismo se aboga por usar a la población civil como escudos humanos









Обреченный «Азов»


Нацисты паникуют и зовут на помощь До нацистских боевиков «Азова» наконец дошло, что игры кончены и для них включился «обратный отсчет». Ими поднят настоящий гевалт не только в эфире, но и в социальных сетях и в тех украинских СМИ, которые еще выходят с целью донести до генштаба ВСУ и...




antimaydan.info


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## willbeend (12 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Entiendo que es un homenaje a estos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y ojo, que la noticia de ese enlace tiene pinta de ser la version oficial. Con el paso del tiempo, se fueron descubriendo nuevos detalles, mucho mas siniestros. Los que dicen que murieron por "intoxicacion" del humo, fueron apaleados hasta que no podian moverse y quemados vivos uno por uno, el incendio fue despues.

A parte, de que segun la version oficial se encontraron 40 cuerpos, los que no se encontraron fueron los que los servicios de inteligencia sacaron del sotano e hicieron desaparecer. Hubo mas de 100 desaparecidos de aquel "incidente". Tuvieron el edificio acordonado durante dos dias, tiempo para arreglar un poco las pruebas "para que pareciera un accidente, el humo" y hacer desaparecer cientos de cadaveres de mujeres y niños.


----------



## ransomraff (12 Mar 2022)

Utilizar a la población civil como escudos humanos es de lo más ruin que se puede ver en una guerra.


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No tio, no se puede hacer participe a todo un país por unas políticas, por muy malas que estas sean, lo que dices equivale a decir que habría que exterminar a todos los alemanes
> 
> Una abuelita de Kiev que a duras penas llega a final de mes con una pensión paupérrima no le ha abierto las puertas a la OTAN...seamos serios
> 
> ...



Sabes qué pasa? Que si vas por el campo metiendo palos en los avisperos, las avispas te acaban jodiendo. 

Borrell: "A lo mejor nos equivocau con el asunto de Ukrania". Traducido: "A lo mejor hemos metido el palo en el avispero equivocao".


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (12 Mar 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Que me vengas con "nostalgia de la URSS" ya demuestra lo lobotomizado que estás.
> 
> Tu no quieres debatir ni informarte. Solo quieres reafirmarse en tu opinión.
> 
> Y yo paso de eso.



La nostalgia de la URSS solo se justifica en occidente. 

El ogro soviético ayudó muchísimo a las sociedades europeas. 

Para los ciudadanos de la URSS era una puta mierda. 

Pero para nosotros. Gloria bendita. Nostalgia de la vieja guerra fría...


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (12 Mar 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Que me vengas con "nostalgia de la URSS" ya demuestra lo lobotomizado que estás.
> 
> Tu no quieres debatir ni informarte. Solo quieres reafirmarse en tu opinión.
> 
> Y yo paso de eso.



Informáme tu. No me reafirmo, te he dicho cosas objetivas, hechos, nada de teorias ni hipotesis.

Antiguas republicas sovieticas, las han dejado ser, no atacan a nadie, no se meten con nadie, sube su nivel de vida.

Quizás lo que pasa es que a gente que encima ni le va ni le viene se posiciona con un pais destructor por ideas politicas, sin importarle una mierda la gente que muera.


----------



## Remequilox (12 Mar 2022)

Entre lo malo y lo peor, lo más inteligente es quedarte con lo malo. La decisión (toma de la ciudad con infantería de choque) será acertada o no. Pero una vez que te boicotearon la evacuación de civiles hacia Zaporiyia, no existía ninguna decisión "buena".
El asunto ya no es el resultado "ahora" (la toma de la ciudad y el batallón Azov arrasado están más que descontados), el asunto es el "como" en base al "después".


----------



## pirivi-parava (12 Mar 2022)

parece ser que ya están a ... *5* km 
parece ser que ya están a ... *10* km  
parece ser que ya están a ... *15* km  
parece ser que ya están a ... *20* km  
parece ser que ya están a ... *25* km  
parece ser que ya están a ... *30* km


----------



## amcxxl (12 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> El único delito que ha cometido UCRANIA es haber querido ser parte de la UE como antiguas republicas sovieticas que ya lo son y han aumentado su nivel de vida y bienestar, y por cierto, no quieren saber NADA de Rusia.
> 
> A partir de ese momento las injerencias Rusas en aumento hasta llegar aqui.
> 
> Todo lo demás propaganda



Ucrania no ha querido de parte de la UE y menos de la NATO

se voto a Yanukovch en 2004 y le dieron un golpe de estado

se volvio a votar en 2010 a Yanukovich y le dieron otro golpe sangriento y montaron una guerra civil

la gente que voto en 2004 y 2010 y se opuso al golpe en 2013-2014 no queria la puta mierda de UE y NATO esa promocionada con el dinero de los oligarcas israelies degenerados de Ucrania


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 Mar 2022)

Tanque ruso de paseo por Mariupol. Lugareños les ofrecen té con pastas.


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (12 Mar 2022)

Brote verde: - GAME OVER, BOBALISTAS DE LA TONTAN: RUSIA, CHINA, BRASIL E INDIA PIDEN UNA INVESTIGACIÓN SOBRE LOS LABORATORIOS DE ARMAS BIOLÓGICAS EN UCRANIA


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2022/03/russia-china-brazil-india-call-investigation-us-biolabs-ukraine-representing-half-worlds-population/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Mar 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Los chad UKRANIANOS ROMPEN EL CERCO A MARIUPOL



Pues parece que ha habido una fallida intentona ucraniana de romper el cerco desde el norte.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (12 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ucrania no ha querido de parte de la UE y menos de la NATO
> 
> se voto a Yanukovch en 2004 y le dieron un golpe de estado
> 
> ...



Si, se nota, que hasta la ciudad mas cercana a Rusia, kharkov , se ha ido corriendo.

Esta claro que se quería ir, por eso Rusia cada vez interferia mas. Pero ahora despues de esto ya os podeís ir olvidando.


----------



## delhierro (12 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> (no, no me vengas diciendo que si la prensa occidental encubre, ya que es mentira, sabes perfectamente que van a por lo más sensacionalista y más clics reciben, así que no me vale esa excusa, hubieran podido hacerlo)



Eso simplemente no es así , la prensa occidental sigue lo que se marca desde arriba. Y lo hace TODOS los medios de comunicación. Si fuera por sensacionalismo habrian sacado al boxeador torturado, o al negociador asesinado. Sabríamos sus nombre, los de su familia , su ultima comida y como se llama su perro. ¿ lo has visto ? Pues claro que no. Despierta hombre. Aquí no hay libertad alguna, en cuanto tocan a arrebato con un tema.

Lo mismo con la sacrosanta "libertad de empresa", se pierden miles de millones, cortan comunicaciones, se pierden empleos....¿ y ? Alguna queja porque no se puede comerciar con LIBERTAD...Pues no. Todos los gordos saben que les pasaria si abrieran el pico, y se callan esperando que los estados los compensen con tus impuestos.


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 Mar 2022)

Libertadores rusos juegan al esconderite inglés con sus hermanos ucranios


----------



## amcxxl (12 Mar 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 980725
> 
> 
> parece ser que ya están a ... *5* km
> ...



Kiev esta bloqueado casi desde el primer dia, el objetivo es que las numerosas tropas que hay se queden en Kiev y no puedan acudir a tapar brechas a otros lados


----------



## alfonbass (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Eso es lo que no quereis entender: sin energía nuestro sistema se acaba. Transferir la energia rusa que viene aquí ahora hacia Asia significa nuestro empobrecimiento inmediato. En cualquier caso podremos seguir comerciando con ellos, pero con sus reglas. Las nuestras llegan a su fin. Y haríamos muy bien en ir desmarcándonos de USA, han entrado en fase "perro loco".   Ya hasta se dedican a piratear barcos petroleros iraníes en altamar ... Si, están robando petróleo a los iraníes ....



Llevaban desmarcándose de USA años, ahora ha cambiado porque la sensación de "amenaza" existe entre los gobiernos europeos.
De todas formas, no se trata de cambiar a USA por Rusia en cuanto a las relaciones europeas, que es lo que no queréis entender vosotros tampoco, es Europa quien se tiene que buscar alternativas, no vale cambiar el "ser putita de unos para serlo de otros"

Pero es que eso vale también para Rusia, no con la energía, claro, pero si con otras cosas. Lo que no queréis entender es que aquí TODOS necesitamos algo de alguien y esa necesidad no va siempre con "planes geoestratégicos". Poner a Rusia dependiente de China es una buena idea, si, por los cojones


----------



## Teuro (12 Mar 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Y esta tía puede ser presidenta de USA si casca Biden



Bah, apenas se notaría la diferencia. Una que supongo que sería incapaz de enumerar a todos los socios que cuenta la OTAN y el otro que nos dice que Rusia ha invadido a Rusia, lo mismo un día de estos nos dice que ha hablado con el Presidente del Soviet Supremo, el señor Putin o nos suelta que hay que acabar con Sadan Husein o Hitler.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (12 Mar 2022)

Miles de turistas Rusos en tailandia tirados ... sin dinero, sin....









Tūkstančiai rusų dėl sankcijų įstrigo Tailande: negali nei apmokėti sąskaitų, nei grįžti namo


Daugelis jų negali apmokėti sąskaitų ir sugrįžti namo dėl ekonominių sankcijų ir atšauktų skrydžių.




www.lrytas.lt


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (12 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Kiev esta bloqueado casi desde el primer dia, el objetivo es que las numerosas tropas que hay se queden en Kiev y no puedan acudir a tapar brechas a otros lados



Va ser para verlo el asedio ruso a Kiev. 

El ejército español bombardeando Covadonga...


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (12 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Febrero de 1991: Yugoslavia
> Febrero de 2022: Eslovenia, Croacia, Federación de Bosnia y Herzegovina, *República de Sprska*, Montenegro, Serbia, Kosovo, Macedonia del norte.



¿esto que es?


----------



## Tons of Fear (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (12 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Eso simplemente no es así , la prensa occidental sigue lo que se marca desde arriba. Y lo hace TODOS los medios de comunicación. Si fuera por sensacionalismo habrian sacado al boxeador torturado, o al negociador asesinado. Sabríamos sus nombre, los de su familia , su ultima comida y como se llama su perro. ¿ lo has visto ? Pues claro que no. Despierta hombre. Aquí no hay libertad alguna, en cuanto tocan a arrebato con un tema.



La "prensa occidental" es un desastre porque es sensacionalista, por eso, pocas personas en Europa les hace verdadero caso, mira lo que se han dedicado a hacer durante la pandemia en España

Simplemente no es cierto que haya nadie detrás "moviendo los hilos de la prensa", eso es una magufada, es más sencillo pensar lo lógico, y es que son el 90% unos putos inútiles


----------



## Decipher (12 Mar 2022)

Supongo que los rusos lo saben.


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Tanque ruso de paseo por Mariupol. Lugareños les ofrecen té con pastas.



La explosión es el blindaje reactivo, el video se corta por eso, porque no le ha hecho nada.

Es usted bastante ingenuo.


----------



## Archimanguina (12 Mar 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Los chad UKRANIANOS ROMPEN EL CERCO A MARIUPOL



Lo rompen para salir pitando Mañana Mariupol amanece rusa.


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 Mar 2022)

Columna rusa participa con bailes en la verbena de las fiestas patronales de un pueblo del este de Ucrania.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 Mar 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> La nostalgia de la URSS solo se justifica en occidente.
> 
> El ogro soviético ayudó muchísimo a las sociedades europeas.
> 
> ...



Los obreros tenían más derechos en España…por ejemplo.


----------



## Decipher (12 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> La "prensa occidental" es un desastre porque es sensacionalista, por eso, pocas personas en Europa les hace verdadero caso, mira lo que se han dedicado a hacer durante la pandemia en España
> 
> Simplemente no es cierto que haya nadie detrás "moviendo los hilos de la prensa", eso es una magufada, es más sencillo pensar lo lógico, y es que son el 90% unos putos inútiles



Claro, por eso repiten todos los mismos sloganes al unísono.


----------



## Alvin Red (12 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Por lo menos vais poniendo mapitas más realistas, ya no veo zonas con franjas rojas. Con todo, la mayor parte de las zonas rojas son zonas por donde han pasado los invasores, no zonas controladas, de hecho, la mayoría de convoyes de suministro que vemos destruidos lo son en esas zonas coloradas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La diferencia de mapas que ves una con solo las carreteras y pueblos en rojo y otro con zonas en rojo se debe a una razón, no hay fuerzas significativas en las zonas marcadas en rojo. Imagínate que vives en una ciudad y esta ciudad esta rodeada por 20 pueblos, en medio de estos pueblos solo hay campos y montañas, con conquistar la ciudad y los pueblos tienes bastante, el resto no puede cobijar tropas significativas por lo que se da por conquistado.

Si hubieran tropas significativas ya hubieran sido detectadas por drones, satélites, etc. y quedaría marcada a rayas como zona en combate y por conquistar, que hayan algunos "maquis" en zonas marcadas de rojo puede ser pero son solo eso y sin llegar a organizarse.









Maquis (guerrilla antifranquista) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Gñe gñe soy Putin, al siguiente vuelo lo derribo en el propio país de origen gñe gñe, si no, aprieto el botox, digo el botón, gñe gñe.

Pues nada, alegría, toneladas de lindos juguetitos para que las familias de los nenes rusos recuerden la "operación especial" con cariño.

A ver si revientan a unos cuantos miles más.


----------



## magufone (12 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> La "prensa occidental" es un desastre porque es sensacionalista, por eso, pocas personas en Europa les hace verdadero caso, mira lo que se han dedicado a hacer durante la pandemia en España
> 
> Simplemente no es cierto que haya nadie detrás "moviendo los hilos de la prensa", eso es una magufada, es más sencillo pensar lo lógico, y es que son el 90% unos putos inútiles



no hace falta poner a nadie detras moviendo hilos, simplemente contratas a los de tu cuerda, que lo harian gratis.
Es como el periodismo deportivo, pones a madridistas o a barcelonistas fanaticos de periodistas y listo, no te hace falta ni prepararles script... les vendra todo de agencias y ni filtraran ni verificaran... por pura inercia y sesgo propio seguiran la linea que mas le gusta al que paga.
Si alguien sale rana, como ha pasado en muchos medios, se le echa y punto


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Llevaban desmarcándose de USA años, ahora ha cambiado porque la sensación de "amenaza" existe entre los gobiernos europeos.
> De todas formas, *no se trata de cambiar a USA por Rusia *en cuanto a las relaciones europeas, que es lo que no queréis entender vosotros tampoco, es Europa quien se tiene que buscar alternativas, no vale cambiar el "ser putita de unos para serlo de otros"
> 
> Pero es que eso vale también para Rusia, no con la energía, claro, pero si con otras cosas. Lo que no queréis entender es que aquí TODOS necesitamos algo de alguien y esa necesidad no va siempre con "planes geoestratégicos". Poner a Rusia dependiente de China es una buena idea, si, por los cojones



Se trata de desmarcarse de USA por NADIE y tener políticas y planes independientes que nos interesen a NOSOTROS, no a los USA.

Nos interesa la energía rusa? Si. Pues comerciamos con ellos de igual a igual y nos desmarcamos de los planes yankis con respecto a tocar los cojones a los rusos y que se apañen ellos. Nosotros seguiremos como siempre. Qué se cabrean los yankis? Dos trabajos tienen: cabrearse y descabrearse. Qué se cabrean más? Tratado comercial con China. Un mercado de dos mil y pico millones con energía y recursos cuasiinfinitos y que se queden los ingleses comiéndose el pijo unos a otros. Pero no, es mejor bailarle el agua a los degeneraos esos que se dedican a robar petroleros iraníes.


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 Mar 2022)

Residentes de Kharkov lanzan fuegos artificiales para celebrar la llegada de sus libertadores


----------



## Hermericus (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Theilard de Chardin (12 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los obreros tenían más derechos en España…por ejemplo.



Es que es imposible explicar el concepto del estado del bienestar en Europa sin la URSS.

Desde aquí, mucho mejor la guerra fría. 

Y además, el rollo espías tenía un glamour del carajo.. 

Habia algo de caballeros. 

Ahora son nerds con gafas mirando putas pantallitas...


----------



## Decipher (12 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es un montaje, Photoshop puro y duro. Y más que el ISIS me recuerda a GoT.



De hecho veo tres "muertos" iguales en esa foto.


----------



## Zhukov (12 Mar 2022)

Parte de hoy de Cassad









La situación en el frente (12 de marzo)


Artículo Original: Colonel Cassad Mariupol. Asalto a la ciudad. Hay avances en todas las direcciones. El oponente se defiende obstinadamente, pero está siendo empujado. Ya es técnicamente posible v…




slavyangrad.es


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Mar 2022)

_Kamala cree que Ucrania es parte de la OTAN. Justo cuando pensabas que sabías lo poco cualificada que es, ella baja aún más el listón. _


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (12 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Una abuelita de Kiev que a duras penas llega a final de mes con una pensión paupérrima no le ha abierto las puertas a la OTAN...seamos serios
> 
> (no, no me vengas diciendo que si la prensa occidental encubre, ya que es mentira, sabes perfectamente que van a por lo más sensacionalista y más clics reciben, así que no me vale esa excusa, hubieran podido hacerlo)



Se ha quedado ustec en el siglo XX. Actualmente los medios generalistas ahora están en manos de grupos de presión y adoctrinan. Cuando les interesan censuran a quien haga falta ( ver el caso de Trump) El público ya no es su principal fuente de ingresos


----------



## Guanotopía (12 Mar 2022)

No sé si está puesto, pero el periodismo patrio da tanto asco y las presiones de la otan tan grandes que hay que repetirlo las veces que haga falta.


----------



## raptors (12 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> El camarada Zhukov es de los que opina que todas las cosas malas o directamente desastrosas que hemos visto hasta ahora del bando ruso han sido o mentiras de los medios occidentales o simples argucias que han utilizado los rusos para engañar al enemigo (el famoso "es todo parte del plan").
> 
> Por ejemplo la toma fallida del aeropuerto en el primer día de invasión era parte de un plan genial:
> 
> ...



Este pseudousuario "Giles Amaury"su papel es el de aparentar ser normal... pero escupe pura mierda proUsa... Ahora mismo hay un embate mundial contra toda información neutral del conflicto rusia-ucrania...!! 

Muchas plataformas están eliminando cuentas de usuarios... que dan un enfoque diferente a la narrativa proUsa...


----------



## Teuro (12 Mar 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Desde hace muchos años se comenta que el agua va a ser EL RECURSO dentro de poco tiempo. Hasta hubo una peli de James Bond con ese argumento... pero no lo tengo tan claro. Hay desaladoras muy competentes... el eje central sigue siendo la energía. (EDITO PARA ACLARAR, con energía puedes sacar agua hasta del aire... sin energía no tienes nada, con energía puedes traer el agua de lugares lejanos, o construír los acueductos e impulsar el agua, sin ella no puedes mantenerlos... la energía sigue siendo lo que nos permite movernos)



De 4º de EGB: El principal problema de la humanidad es la falta de energía. No se que coño aprenden en los colegios hoy día. Con energía podrían sobrevivir millones de personas no solo a un holocausto nuclear, sino incluso a la expulsión de la Tierra del Sistema Solar y terminar el planeta vagando por el frio universo. Se viviría en el subsuelo y se utilizarían bombillas para que crezcan las plantas.


----------



## steppenwulf (12 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Si no eres capaz de ver el nivel de vida que hay en lituania, estonia etc, con lo que era antes, y lo más importante, qeu no echan nada de menos pero NADA a Rusia, es que estas tan ciego como el loco zar



Entonces explícame ¿porque, si ahora están tan bien, sus habitantes en cuanto pueden se largan de esos países?


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (12 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Fertilizantes!!!



Abono


----------



## magufone (12 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> The only Z you can look at without a gag reflex



ostia, se nota mucho que es un montaje, hasta se repiten cadaveres...


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (12 Mar 2022)

steppenwulf dijo:


> Entonces explícame ¿porque, si ahora están tan bien, sus habitantes en cuanto pueden se largan de esos países?



Ah si??? yo no he conocido a un lituan@ en mi vida, y vivo en madrid. 

Dime tu cuantos estonios, lituanos etc has conocido....


----------



## Bulldozerbass (12 Mar 2022)

Concentración de aparato militar en Brest, frontera con Polonia:


----------



## Nicors (12 Mar 2022)

El “No a la guerra” llega al Ejército de Rusia: 600 marineros se niegan a desembarcar para combatir en Ucrania


Prisioneros de guerra denuncian la existencia de pelotones de fusilamiento para matar a los desertores.




www.larazon.es


----------



## pepetemete (12 Mar 2022)

Eso es lo que no entiendo de los rusos, que se dejen follar con esas movidas.
Pero quizás ahora se lo estén cobrando en especias.


----------



## giovachapin (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Claro que hay razón ..... hundir a tu enemigo. O por lo menos al que se ha comportao como tu enemigo durante 30 años y no te ha hecho ni puto caso cuando le has avisao de tus lineas rojas.
> 
> Es que os negais a entenderlo. Esto no va solo de Ucrania, esto es un intento de mandar el orden mundial post-soviético a tomar por culo. Se acabó imponer nuestras reglas. Por eso me hace gracia lo que decis por aquí: "Rusia se va a arruinar". Si, con las reglas del FMI y el Banco Mundial. Con las reglas ruso-chinas a los que nos va a ir de puta pena es a nosotros como no espabilemos y mandemos rápido a los yankis a tomar por culo. Los yankis frackeando y robando petroleros iraníes aun pueden tirar una temporada, pero nosotros estamos con el culo al aire.



Esque esa es una de las grandes razones del descontento en muchas partes del mundo, ese "orden mundial" beneficia sobre todo a EE UU y su esfera anglo, y de paso le da ciertos privilegios a Europa y algunos paises del este de Asia y Oceania, pero que pasa, ya muchos paises se hartaron de ese orden mundial, no es casualidad que sea Rusia y China los que mas atacan este orden, pero conforme otros paises se desarrollen mas, y se topen que el orden mundial le impide seguir progresando, porque al hacerlo debilita a los que han tenido el poder los ultimos siglos, comenzaran tambien a atacarlo, India por ejemplo hasta ahora se ha tratado de llevar bien con todos, excepto con los Chinos que tienen sus rencias, pero estoy seguro que si dentro de unos años se convierte ya en la tercera economia mundial, tambien comenzara a tener roces con USA y otro paises de la esfera anglosajona.


----------



## magufone (12 Mar 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Se ha quedado ustec en el siglo XX. Actualmente los medios generalistas ahora están en manos de grupos de presión y adoctrinan. Cuando les interesan censuran a quien haga falta ( ver el caso de Trump) El público ya no es su principal fuente de ingresos



ahora solo crean y modifican opinion... por eso esa oligofrenia con las verificaputas y los feikñues... porque la verdadera prensa sobrevive en internet y casi por amor al arte.


----------



## Bartleby (12 Mar 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> No sé si está puesto, pero el periodismo patrio da tanto asco y las presiones de la otan tan grandes que hay que repetirlo las veces que haga falta.




Esto es a lo que llaman periodismo. Te dan la consigna, te dicen que es lo que debes apoyar y tú, si quieres trabajar en el medio, lo apoyas


----------



## SkullandPhones (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Artedi (12 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> han hecho algo los ucranianos mientas que su ejercito asesinaba gente en el Donbass ??
> 
> por supuesto que tienen culpa, ellos mismos le abrieron la puerta la la OTAN para que les llenase el pais de armas y mercenarios, y todo para atacar a la Federacion de Rusia que es su propia patria



Tengo amigas en ambos bandos. Pues bien, las ukras fanaticas que cuando les enseñaba todo lo de Donbass decían poco más o menos que se jodieran o que no les importaba, ahora están camino de Polonia o ya en Alemania, y completamente escandalizadas.


----------



## SkullandPhones (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## pirivi-parava (12 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Concentración de aparato militar en Brest, frontera con Polonia:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 980737
> Ver archivo adjunto 980739



Joer, que feo. 
Aparte de ser de Bielorusia, está a menos de 200 km de Varsovia.


----------



## Remequilox (12 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Pues parece que ha habido una intentona ucraniana fallida de romper el cerco desde el norte.



Más que un contraataque, que no tiene absolutamente ningún sentido ni estratégico ni táctico (es irte a meter en un callejón sin salida con tropas enemigas a ambos lados, y que te pueden artillear a placer desde la otra orilla del mar de Azov), podría tratarse de una especie de repliegue-huida a la desesperada de tropas ucranianas de Vuhledar. Esta mañana se anunció que serían atacadas, tras controlar Volnovakha.
En lugar de un repliegue hacia en norte o noroeste (Velika Novosilka) intentas replegarte en el embolsamiento de Mariúpol, y a resistir hasta que llegue la rendición.
O quizás sí es un intento suicida de intentar cortar la conexión Donetsk-Frente del sur, pero hay que estar muy borracho y desesperado para intentarlo, y dicha brecha no aguantaría ni 24 hs.


----------



## Bartleby (12 Mar 2022)

*Suiza rechaza imponer sanciones al comercio de materias primas con Rusia*

*Media en un 80% de las transacciones*










Suiza rechaza imponer sanciones al comercio de materias primas con Rusia


El ministro de Economía suizo, Guy Parmelin, defiende que esta medida podría tener "efectos secundarios a nivel global" y pide prudencia a la hora de tomar decisiones que puedan afectar más al precio de insumos.




www.lainformacion.com


----------



## Nico (12 Mar 2022)

Según este mapa, podemos decir que la avanzada rusa apenas si son unos "hilillos" sin mayor consecuencia...


----------



## amcxxl (12 Mar 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Tengo amigas en ambos bandos. Pues bien, las ukras fanaticas que cuando les enseñaba todo lo de Donbass decían poco más o menos que se jodieran o que no les importaba, ahora están camino de Polonia o ya en Alemania, y completamente escandalizadas.



acabaran chupando pollas de los kartofell, como sus abuelas en 1941-1944


----------



## mazuste (12 Mar 2022)

Sin comentarios...


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Misiles y artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas están atacando los refuerzos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania al sureste de Kharkov.

Del lado de Balakleya, se están realizando ataques contra las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el área del pueblo de Melovaya.


----------



## Remequilox (12 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Concentración de aparato militar en Brest, frontera con Polonia:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 980737
> Ver archivo adjunto 980739



Sí, un forero ya reportó los primeros días de inmensos movimientos de trenes militares en Belarus hacia Brest. 
Parecía interpretarlo como un acúmulo de fuerzas para abrir otro frente por el norte, para tomar Galitzia Lvov.
Pero no, la intención era claramente poner un potente tapón disuasorio a 200 km de Varsovia, para que Polonia no se arriesgase a tomar "medidas irresponsables y aventureras"
El freno de mano y marcha atrás del asunto de los Mig29 puede tener algo que ver con esto.


----------



## amcxxl (12 Mar 2022)

cualquier alto burgues es un degenerado disfuncional como Epstein o los reptiles britanicos, la elite rusa no es distinta a las demas
lo de Rasputin y toda la morralla que habia en la epoca zarista no era una casualidad


----------



## Azog el Profanador (12 Mar 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


>









Esto ya es demasiado bárbaro y completamente injustificable.


----------



## JOS1378 (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (12 Mar 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


>






CFR....menudo pajarraco, su opinión vale lo mismo que una mierda al sol.


----------



## amcxxl (12 Mar 2022)

Gente educada en las afueras de Kiev. 















Expresidente de Ucrania Poroshenko P.A. , viaja en un "bandermóvil" a lo largo del Nenka











Lanzagranadas sueco AT-4 en Volnovakha.


----------



## Azote87 (12 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Esto ya es demasiado bárbaro y completamente injustificable.



Es un muñeco


----------



## Teuro (12 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> hablamos de USA, no?.



Creo que en USA el presidente manda menos de lo que nos imaginamos o nos presenta Hollywood. Pero en vista de la declaración de la vicepresidenta acerca de Ucrania como aliado de la OTAN me da la impresión que ese puesto lo puede ocupar cualquiera.


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 Mar 2022)

Más bombardeos fraternales "quirúrgicos" rusos sobre objetivos "militares" ucranios


----------



## raptors (12 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Ni Ucrania ni la mayoría de países del mundo reconocen la adhesión de Crimea a la federación rusa. El tema no debe de ser poco importante para Putin, ya que uno de sus objetivos en este conflicto es que se reconozca a Crimea como parte de Rusia.



Que NO..!! entiende empinado... a rusia la vale madres lo que digan los demás..!! de facto crimea es rusa.. mmm si sabes que significa "de facto" verdad..?? no me hagas pensar que eres analfabestia...


----------



## Alvin Red (12 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Claro que ocurre eso en un país donde no le dejan tranquilo (Rusia). La gente ya no espera, se larga.
> Pero creo que ya esto del loco zar ha hecho que los que estan digan.
> PREFIERO MORIR QUE TENER QUE SOMETERME A ESTOS HIJOS DE PUTA.
> 
> ...



Si Antonov te oyera,









Antónov - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org










O *ZAZ Zaporozhets* , aunque estos son más chungos.

¿A que os recuerda?


----------



## Azog el Profanador (12 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Que NO..!! entiende empinado... *para rusia la vale madres lo que diga los demas..*!! de facto crimea es rusa.. mmm si sabes que significa "de facto".. verdad..?? no me hagas pensar que eres analfabestia...



Y sin embargo insisten en reclamar, curioso, ¿no? Entonces que declaren el alto el fuego y acepten la propuesta de neutralidad de Ucrania sin reclamar adquisiciones territoriales.


----------



## magufone (12 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Este pseudousuario "Giles Amaury"su papel es el de aparentar ser normal... pero escupe pura mierda proUsa... Ahora mismo hay un embate mundial contra toda información neutral del conflicto rusia-ucrania...!!
> 
> Muchas plataformas están eliminando cuentas de usuarios... que dan un enfoque diferente a la narrativa proUsa...



Partiendo de la base de que, Rommel dixit, "ningun plan sobrevive al contacto con el enemigo", todas esas noticas de tomas de aeropuertos, entradas y salidas de ciudades, columnas, destruidas que volvian a a aparecer "destruidas" en otro lado, "prisioneros" que luego salian como soldados del otro lado... todo eso es simple y puramente sensacionalismo barato que los media compran alegremente, puesto que en las guerras, desde vietnam, se filtra una cantidad de material informativo terrible y los periodistas, entre que quieren llenar el espacio, y entre que no tienen ni puta idea de guerras, pues ahi andan con todo esto. La ofensiva Rusa, toda vez que renuncio desde un primer momento al bombardeo indiscriminado o al alfombrado por parte de la artilleria, tiene una complejidad logistica bestial, y los militares de occidente (los que no salen en la tele haciendo el gilipollas) de momento no ven fracaso alguno, mas alla de errores operativos que se dan en toda guerra porque, joder, nenes, esto es una puta guerra.
el ejercito ucraniano solo puede resistir localmente, y el envio de material desde al OTAN, por la naturaleza del mismo, no va a desequilbrar balanza alguna (panzerfaust mode). Solo podria recrudecer un conflicto, hacer que el contendiente mas poderoso acabe escalando y dejandolo todo como un solar, y propiciar un estado de guerra de guerrillas permanente con la destruccion del estado ucraniano como tal, com ha pasado con otros muchos paises; quien paga? pues la pobre gente que nunca hizo nada a nadie... los nancys banderistas como no los embosquen bien van a salir volando a polonia o a donde sea, con todo lo robado que no es poco. A la OTAN u a la UE las vidas de la gente les importan tan poco o menos que a los demas...


----------



## Honkler (12 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Estos son de verdad vuestros queridos anglosionistas, MARICONES.
> 
> GUERRA EN UCRANIA
> *Tensión entre París y Londres por los refugiados de Ucrania bloqueados en Calais*
> ...



Es obvio que muchísimos ucranianos van a aprovechar para emigrar económicamente. Yo diría que un 80%


----------



## WasP (12 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Este pseudousuario "Giles Amaury"su papel es el de aparentar ser normal... pero escupe pura mierda proUsa... Ahora mismo hay un embate mundial contra toda información neutral del conflicto rusia-ucrania...!!
> 
> Muchas plataformas están eliminando cuentas de usuarios... que dan un enfoque diferente a la narrativa proUsa...



Unos escupen mierda prousa y otros prorusia, pero cuando veo que alguien se queja solo de un tipo de escupitajo, como poco empiezo a sospechar...


----------



## amcxxl (12 Mar 2022)

Corredor terrestre a Crimea bajo el control de la RPD y la Federación Rusa. Ya hoy es posible viajar en automóvil desde Rusia a Crimea a través del territorio de Donbass. Inclusión especial del proyecto wargonzo de la carretera Donetsk-Melitopol.


Helicópteros de ataque de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas sobre Lugansk


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 Mar 2022)

Helicóptero ruso realiza acrobacias y malabarismos con fuego ante la expectante población local.


----------



## Teuro (12 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Hasta pareces persona normal... pero te delata ese olor a mierda yanqui que te escurre por la boca...



Esta usted muy equivocado acerca de mi, no soy pro-yanqui, es más, los anglos jamás fueron aliados de los hispanos, solo somos un "instrumento". Pero no entiendo este "Putinfanismo" de este canal. Creo sinceramente que Putin se ha equivocado, hasta la fecha ha jugado magistralmente las cartas mejor que EEUU a pesar de manejar menos recursos en Irán, Siria, Afganistán, etc. Pero en este caso creo que ha actuado con una mentalidad más típica de 1939 que de hoy en día. La "autarquia" tecnológica y "desconexión" de Rusia de occidente es un disparate. Es más, tal como va la cosa creo que en 5 años Ucrania va a perder el 25% de la población por sus fronteras, lo que vienen a ser unos 10 millones de personas, pero es que de Rusia van a salir otros tantos. 

Ucrania cruje y se resquebraja ante el dilema de ser "occidental" o "rusa", pero es que en unos años será la propia Rusia la que van a crujir sus costuras ante el dielma de ser "europea" o "asiática".


----------



## Honkler (12 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Esto ya es demasiado bárbaro y completamente injustificable.



Los rusos están tomando cumplida nota de estas cosas. No me gustaría estar en el pellejo de los responsables…


----------



## Teuro (12 Mar 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> El objetivo es Europa.
> 
> La niña bonita.
> 
> ...



Ambas. Rusia (y Ucrania) son productos agrícolas, minerals y fuentes de energía. Europa, más concreatamente la Unión Europea, es una máquina expendedora de dinero. Ambas son interesantes.


----------



## raptors (12 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Y sin embargo insisten en reclamar, curioso, ¿no? Entonces que declaren el alto el fuego y acepten la propuesta de neutralidad de Ucrania sin reclamar adquisiciones territoriales.



Eso es justamente lo que proclamaba rusia desde hace 10 años.. pero gracias a la mano de Usa... nunca le hicieron caso a rusia... ahora ya son otras las condiciones...!! Y NO las que tu quieras o yo... sino las que quiera el gobierno ruso con putin como jefe...


----------



## magufone (12 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Si los irlandeses para los rusos los tienen con mimo, cuando fueron a hacer las maniobras cercas y les dijeron que estaban asustados, los rusos se retiraron, aprende cabron conque "Hay que matar rusos!.



Por cierto, offtopic, recomiendo una peli, El Sitio de Jadotville, unos irlandeses en el medio del congo defendiendo una posicion con todas las potencias mirando al otro lado y armando mercenarios... que mineria rica habia alli


----------



## Dylan Leary (12 Mar 2022)

The Prime Minister of the United Kingdom Boris Johnson may go to Saudi Arabia next week to negotiate the purchase of oil, according to CNN


----------



## Teuro (12 Mar 2022)

ransomraff dijo:


> Utilizar a la población civil como escudos humanos es de lo más ruin que se puede ver en una guerra.



Los van a usar los ucranianos, los rusos y la otan. Y supongo que nadie más porque no hay más contendientes. Es así de triste, pero es así.


----------



## dedalo00 (12 Mar 2022)

Los 550 episodios de @AbbyMartin su legendario programa Breaking The Set acaban de ser eliminados por YouTube ☹


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 Mar 2022)

Hermanos rusos ayudando en la reconstrucción de Ucrania


----------



## WasP (12 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Esta usted muy equivocado acerca de mi, no soy pro-yanqui, es más, los anglos jamás fueron aliados de los hispanos, solo somos un "instrumento". Pero no entiendo este "Putinfanismo" de este canal. Creo sinceramente que Putin se ha equivocado, hasta la fecha ha jugado magistralmente las cartas mejor que EEUU a pesar de manejar menos recursos en Irán, Siria, Afganistán, etc. Pero en este caso creo que ha actuado con una mentalidad más típica de 1939 que de hoy en día. La "autarquia" tecnológica y "desconexión" de Rusia de occidente es un disparate. Es más, tal como va la cosa creo que en 5 años Ucrania va a perder el 25% de la población por sus fronteras, lo que vienen a ser unos 10 millones de personas, pero es que de Rusia van a salir otros tantos.
> 
> Ucrania cruje y se resquebraja ante el dilema de ser "occidental" o "rusa", pero es que en unos años será la propia Rusia la que van a crujir sus costuras ante el dielma de ser "europea" o "asiática".



Un liderazgo tan ferreo e icónico como el de Putin suele tener una salida muy difícil, el que viene detrás tiene que estar a la altura de las expectativas de la gente y no es fácil en absoluto.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (12 Mar 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Un liderazgo tan ferreo e iconoclasta como el de Putin suele tener una salida muy difícil, el que viene detrás tiene que estar a la altura de las expectativas de la gente y no es fácil en absoluto.



Es que lo de matar a Putin es como la vieja de Siracusa. Que rezaba para acabar con el tirano Dionisio. 

Y rezaba. Y acabó con Dionisio. 

Y llegó Dionisio II y era mucho más cabron.

Y rezó por el fin de Dionisio II

Y llegó Dionisio III. Y era más cabron...

Y dejó de rezar...


----------



## Teuro (12 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Kamala cree que Ucrania es parte de la OTAN. Justo cuando pensabas que sabías lo poco cualificada que es, ella baja aún más el listón. _



Pensamos que España es la viva imagen de la degeneración, pero claro, uno ve a occidente y ve que es "lo mismo" (o peor) que en España. Cuanto daño van a hacer las charos a occidente desde que por irracionales leyes de cuota se les ha dado cierto poder.


----------



## alfonbass (12 Mar 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Claro, por eso repiten todos los mismos sloganes al unísono.



Se llama falta de imaginación


----------



## pepinox (12 Mar 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> Los 550 episodios de @AbbyMartin su legendario programa Breaking The Set acaban de ser eliminados por YouTube ☹



Son censuras sanas que practica el Mundo Libre.


----------



## WasP (12 Mar 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Es que lo de matar a Putin es como la vieja de Siracusa. Que rezaba para acabar con el tirano Dionisio.
> 
> Y rezaba. Y acabó con Dionisio.
> 
> ...



Y qué pretendia conseguir rezando? matarlos de viejos, que les subiera el azucar?

Si hubiera usado veneno... o polonio xD


----------



## Azog el Profanador (12 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Eso es justamente lo que proclamaba rusia desde hace 10 años.. pero gracias a la mano de Usa... nunca le hicieron caso a rusia... ahora ya son otras las condiciones...!! Y NO las que tu quieras o yo... *sino las que quiera el gobierno ruso con putin como jefe...*



Que no es otra cosa que el reconocimiento de Crimea como como parte de la federación rusa y la independencia de las repúblicas de Donetsk y Lugansk . Por lo que volvemos al punto uno , a Putin le importa y le interesa mucho el reconocimiento de Crimea y la independencia del Dombás.


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Esto ya es demasiado bárbaro y completamente injustificable.



Al final acabarán como los de Faluya ....


----------



## magufone (12 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> The Prime Minister of the United Kingdom Boris Johnson may go to Saudi Arabia next week to negotiate the purchase of oil, according to CNN



ostia, yo creia que iba a hablar de lo de Yemen...
Puntos anglos y su cinismo.


----------



## Anticriminal (12 Mar 2022)

Cuando la propaganda de Putin en televisión se topa con una sorpresa


Dos programas de canales públicos ofrecen de forma inesperada opiniones críticas con la invasión de Ucrania que ignoran la versión oficial: "¿Necesitamos meternos en otro Afganistán o algo incluso peor?"




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Sr Julian (12 Mar 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> No subáis aquí fotos así hijos de puta.



que parte del titulo del hilo no entiendes la que pone Guerra o Ucrania.
Es una Guerra y este es un hilo de la guerra y se muestra cosas que pasan en las guerras.


----------



## raptors (12 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Putin ha entrado en guerra por la OTAN, no por Crimea si es Rusa de facto de siempre ahí está la base naval rusa del mar negro, lo que pasa que añade el tema de Crimea como añade el tema donbass.



Ni te esfuerces por hacer entender a estos "sujetos.." a este pseudo Usuario le pregunte que si sabia que significaba "de facto.." sobra decir que "Ni pta idea tiene.."

Después de que esté un rato, buscando en la red, que significa... va a contestar... obvio va a contestar pura mierda...


----------



## Decipher (12 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Se llama falta de imaginación



Se llama agenda, he dicho sloganes, no chascarrillos.


----------



## Teuro (12 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Estos son de verdad vuestros queridos anglosionistas, MARICONES.
> 
> GUERRA EN UCRANIA
> *Tensión entre París y Londres por los refugiados de Ucrania bloqueados en Calais*
> ...



El cinismo inglés en toda su cumbre: Alentamos a los ucranianos para que luchen contra los rusos, pero a los refugiados les cerramos las puertas. Y puede ir más lejos aun, todavía se daría el caso de que Rusia conquiste toda Ucrania y Reino Unido condene la anexión, pero devuelva a todos los ilegales a Rusia directamente.


----------



## pepinox (12 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Y sin embargo insisten en reclamar, curioso, ¿no? Entonces que declaren el alto el fuego y acepten la propuesta de neutralidad de Ucrania sin reclamar adquisiciones territoriales.



Eso (neutralidad) era lo que Putin pedía antes de meter a sus tropas en Ucrania.

Ahora la petición ha subido de precio:
-Neutralidad de Ucrania.
-Desmilitarización de Ucrania.
-Reconocmiento de la independencia de Crimea y el Dombass (donde posteriormente se hará un referéndum de adhesión a la Federación Rusa).

Y cada día que pasa, el precio sube.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (12 Mar 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> La nostalgia de la URSS solo se justifica en occidente.
> 
> El ogro soviético ayudó muchísimo a las sociedades europeas.
> 
> ...


----------



## magufone (12 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El cinismo inglés en toda su cumbre: Alentamos a los ucranianos para que luchen contra los rusos, pero a los refugiados les cerramos las puertas. Y puede ir más lejos aun, todavía se daría el caso de que Rusia conquiste toda Ucrania y Reino Unido condene la anexión, pero devuelva a todos los ilegales a Rusia directamente.



haberse puesto turbante, o haberse pintado de negro...


----------



## alfonbass (12 Mar 2022)

De verdad crees que Macron o Sholtz están contentos con la que se ha liado? Yo creo que están ahora mismo poniendo velitas para que esto se termine. Ningún país europeo, ninguno, estaba poniendo la pasta que exigían desde la OTAN, estaba todo el mundo haciéndose el loco y preguntando, "si? de verdad? más dinero? uy...espera, que es que se me ha olvidado la tarjeta en casa, qué fallo, bueno, ponlo tu y si eso yo ya después, con calma, vale...?"

Ahora que si Rusia y tal, pero es postureo, otra cosa es que sean unos putos imbéciles y les importe más no perder el sillón, pero eso no es seguidismo, eso es estupidez


----------



## Felio (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ese mapa es imposible. Todas esas lineas de avance, si no tuvieran los flancos cubiertos, estarían aniquiladas.



Los ucranianos no tienen esa capacidad, es un ejército sin experiencia, su defensa es la estrategia del puercoespín:


----------



## mazuste (12 Mar 2022)

La FAO recomienda entre las 5 pautas de su informe sobre RUSIA-UCRANIA: 
"Encontrar proveedores de alimentos nuevos y más diversos". 
Traducción: Empezó la competencia mundial por los alimentos. 
Los más jodidos serán aquellos que no puedan pagarlos.
La ONU advierte que el conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania podría desencadenar una crisis alimentaria a nivel mundial


----------



## Teuro (12 Mar 2022)

Los suizos se caracterizan por ir dando lecciones de democracia y civismo al resto del mundo mientras son ellos los que protegen las fortunas de los dictadores, genocidas, estafadores y corruptos del Mundo.


----------



## El_Suave (12 Mar 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Unos escupen mierda prousa y otros prorusia, pero cuando veo que alguien se queja solo de un tipo de escupitajo, como poco empiezo a sospechar...



Pues yo sospecho de los equidistantes.

Bueno no sospecho, sé que apoyan el mal.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (12 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> *Putin ha entrado en guerra por la OTAN*, no por Crimea si es Rusa de facto de siempre ahí está la base naval rusa del mar negro, lo que pasa que añade el tema de Crimea como añade el tema donbass.



Pues eso ya lo tienen, ¿qué hace Putin que no para ésta locura?

*Zelenski ofrece que Ucrania sea un país neutral y no entre en la OTAN*

- El presidente ucraniano hace esta propuesta para negociar con Putin


Zelenski ofrece que Ucrania sea un país neutral y no entre en la OTAN | El Correo

Asesor del presidente Zelenski insinúa que Ucrania está dispuesta a renunciar a su aspiración de ingresar a la OTAN | Internacional | Noticias | El Universo


----------



## Sr Julian (12 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Espero que en pocos años Putin, Lavrov y alguno más acaben delante de un tribunal internacional juzgados por cosas como estas:



Esto empiza a parecerse a los videos de Siria.


----------



## Nico (12 Mar 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> que parte del titulo del hilo no entiendes la que pone Guerra o Ucrania.
> Es una Guerra y este es un hilo de la guerra* y se muestra cosas que pasan en las guerras.*




No, *las pones en SPOILER* y el que quiere las abre y el que tiene estómago más delicado, no lo hace.


----------



## raptors (12 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


>



Genial este video...!! y con lo que me gusta AC-DC.. un diez...


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Ataques de artillería en Ugledar. Las unidades ucranianas estacionadas en la ciudad esperan que comience el asalto.


----------



## workforfood (12 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Pues eso ya lo tienen, ¿qué hace Putin, que no para esta locura?
> 
> *Zelenski ofrece que Ucrania sea un país neutral y no entre en la OTAN*
> 
> ...



Una vez entrado en guerra quiere algo más, porque eso la neutralidad Ucrania no lo aceptó antes.


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Se informa sobre de ataques de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas en las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los batallones nacionales en Slavyansk.


----------



## Sr Julian (12 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No, *las pones en SPOILER* y el que quiere las abre y el que tiene estómago más delicado, no lo hace.



Maricona.


----------



## pepetemete (12 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Esto ya es demasiado bárbaro y completamente injustificable.



Es provocación y propaganda occidental.
Viene de USA, que son quienes quieren mantener a toda costa el conflicto.
Les va el dólar en ello... si se cargaron a JFK, Sadam, Gadafi y volaron las torres gemelas...que coño no harán en este conflicto?


----------



## Decipher (12 Mar 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Esto empiza a parecerse a los videos de Siria.



Teoricamente la gente ha salido de allí por los corredores humanitarios. Ahora es cuando los rusos ya no se van a andar con tantos miramientos.


----------



## Dylan Leary (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Teuro (12 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> The Prime Minister of the United Kingdom Boris Johnson may go to Saudi Arabia next week to negotiate the purchase of oil, according to CNN



Al final los (algunso países) europeos terminarán comprándolo a Rusia aunque haya que hacer intercambio de contenido barco-a-barco en Venezuela.


----------



## Gotthard (12 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Los rusos siguen sin poder noquear los drones Bayraktar ucranianos, aquí vemos nuevos strikes de estos drones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Fígaro dijo:


> Nada nada, según el Alto Mando follarusos de guardia en el foro, los rusos no huyen, están reposicionándose para contraatacar, lol.



Pues dos T-72 contraatacan y atizan a los ucranianos y el unico misil qué acierta a un tanque es desviado por el blindaje reactivo. Comprese gafas.


----------



## alfonbass (12 Mar 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Se ha quedado ustec en el siglo XX. Actualmente los medios generalistas ahora están en manos de grupos de presión y adoctrinan. Cuando les interesan censuran a quien haga falta ( ver el caso de Trump) El público ya no es su principal fuente de ingresos



Un "grupo" no puede actuar en una dirección, ya que si son varias personas, los intereses son varios y diferentes, si a eso le sumamos que serían "varios" grupos de presión, nos queda algo que no va a ninguna parte. La respuesta simple, siempre es la verdadera


----------



## pepetemete (12 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Pues eso ya lo tienen, ¿qué hace Putin que no para ésta locura?
> 
> *Zelenski ofrece que Ucrania sea un país neutral y no entre en la OTAN*
> 
> ...



Lo que diga Zelenski no tiene valor.
Putin sabe lo que hace, no se va a dejar encular de nuevo.


----------



## dabuti (12 Mar 2022)

En Rusia hay más diversidad de opinión, y libertad, que en la prensa española del pensamiento único proukro.

ZASCA ......









Cuando la propaganda de Putin en televisión se topa con una sorpresa


Dos programas de canales públicos ofrecen de forma inesperada opiniones críticas con la invasión de Ucrania que ignoran la versión oficial: "¿Necesitamos meternos en otro Afganistán o algo incluso peor?"




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pues dos T-72 contraatacan y atizan a los ucranianos y el unico misil qué acierta a un tanque es desviado por el blindaje reactivo. Comprese gafas.



Sí, un par contraatacan, pero la huida cual ratas para el otro lado de otros cuantos no te la quita nadie.
Quítese la venda.


----------



## NPI (12 Mar 2022)

MAEZAL dijo:


> Que alguien ponga a los negros del ataud



Tome caballero


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (12 Mar 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Y qué pretendia conseguir rezando? matarlos de viejos, que les subiera el azucar?
> 
> Si hubiera usado veneno... o polonio xD



En el rico acervo popular español se conoce como: otros vendrán que bueno te harán...


----------



## Dylan Leary (12 Mar 2022)

Russian central bank decides not to reopen stock market trading next week


Russia's central bank on Saturday said it has decided not to reopen stock market trading on the Moscow Exchange from March 14-18, with the exception of some non-open-market transactions an transactions using the SPFI payment system.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Hermericus (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Kartoffeln (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## piru (12 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Esto ya es demasiado bárbaro y completamente injustificable.




Son sus costumbres hay que respetarlas...




Y no tiene porqué ser un soldado ruso. Puede ser el primer indigente que han pillado por la calle de camino a ese sitio. Hemos visto muchos casos estos días.


----------



## Renegato (12 Mar 2022)

bajas ukras segun los rusos

Losses of the Ukrainian side by the end of March 12, 2022

The Ukrainian side lost 15,704 people killed, 860 people were taken prisoner.

A total of 3593 targets were hit, of which:

98 control points and communication nodes
237 air defense and radar stations
389 tanks
770 armored vehicles
1286 units of special equipment and vehicles
118 MLRS units
436 field artillery and mortar guns
133 planes and helicopters
126 drones


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (12 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Son sus costumbres hay que respetarlas...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 980816
> 
> ...



Es un muñeco.


----------



## Gotthard (12 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Sí, un par contraatacan, pero la huida cual ratas para el otro lado de otros cuantos no te la quita nadie.
> Quítese la venda.



Deshacen la columna, desembarcan tropas y buscan parapeto.


----------



## El_Suave (12 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Al final los (algunso países) europeos terminarán comprándolo a Rusia aunque haya que hacer intercambio de contenido barco-a-barco en Venezuela.



Acaba de descargar en Bilbao. Directo de Siberia.

El 'Nikolay Urvantsev' con gas ruso de Siberia descarga en el Puerto de Bilbao


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Ucrania cruje y se resquebraja ante el dilema de ser "occidental" o "rusa", pero es que en unos años será la propia Rusia la que van a crujir sus costuras ante el dielma de ser "europea" o "asiática".



Rusia lleva desde Pedro el Grande intentando ser aceptada en Europa como uno más sin conseguirlo. Yo creo que lo que estamos viendo es la constatación de que ya pasan de Europa como de la mierda.


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Mar 2022)

Se escuchan tiros y explosiones en Rubizhne


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Deshacen la columna, desembarcan tropas y buscan parapeto.



Claro, es infanteria mecanizada, pero aquí muchos no saben que es eso.


----------



## @Durruty (12 Mar 2022)

*ACTUALIZADO:*






Mapa de hostilidades en la tarde del 12 de marzo

Hoy el frente no ha traído nuevos avances. El avance más exitoso se encuentra en el sureste, donde nuestras tropas, junto con el ejército de la RPD, avanzan hacia el norte y se acercan a Ugledar. Al parecer, el asalto está a punto de comenzar. Al oeste, la lucha continúa en Gulyaipole.

Hay feroces batallas en Mariupol, el anillo se estrecha cada vez más, la fuerza y el espíritu de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se están agotando. En Nikolaev, está en marcha el bombardeo de posiciones en las afueras de la ciudad, la ciudad está bloqueada, no hay resultados del contraataque anunciado y emprendido por el alcalde. En el norte de la región, las tropas rusas apuntan hacia Krivoy Rog, no hay escaramuzas muy intensas. Hoy, Donetsk ha sido bombardeado repetidamente por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, todos los objetivos son objetos pacíficos: un internado, un mercado y una estación del Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia. Tal bombardeo no conlleva ninguna tarea estratégica, es más como una venganza.

La LPR está luchando obstinadamente en Severodonetsk, Rubizhne está bloqueada. La lucha continúa en el sur de Izyum, el ejército de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania está tratando de contraatacar aquí para detener el avance sobre Kramatorsk-Slavyansk. En Jarkov sin cambios visibles. En Kiev, los combates aún continúan en los distritos occidental y oriental de la ciudad, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF planean moverse hacia el sur para bloquear la ciudad por completo, pero no funciona rápidamente.

En Chernigov, esta noche se llevó a cabo un ataque aéreo contra un hotel donde estaban estacionados mercenarios extranjeros. Además, las explosiones retumbaron hoy en Vasylkiv, Brovary, Sumy, Kropyvnytskyi, Transcarpacia y la región de Rivne.

Todos los que siguen al frente están esperando la segunda fase que, según los rumores, está a punto de comenzar. Eso es todo.


----------



## dedalo00 (12 Mar 2022)

DuckDuckGo se promocionaba como una alternativa a Google supuestamente libre de censura, pero ahora vemos que es otra corporación de Big Tech que obedece a los intereses de la política exterior del gobierno estadounidense. No volveré a utilizar DuckDuckGo. Necesitamos una alternativa real

Fundador de DuckDuckGo
Como tantos otros estoy asqueado por la invasión rusa de Ucrania y la gigantesca crisis humanitaria que sigue creando. #StandWithUkraine️
En DuckDuckGo, hemos estado desplegando actualizaciones de búsqueda que bajan el rango de los sitios asociados con la desinformación rusa.


----------



## Camilo José Cela (12 Mar 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Acaba de descargar en Bilbao. Directo de Siberia.
> 
> El 'Nikolay Urvantsev' con gas ruso de Siberia descarga en el Puerto de Bilbao



Los tontos útiles de Greenpiss que no falten.


----------



## mecaweto (12 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


>



Pedazo canal de Youtube. Gracias!


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Martín de Goenechea (12 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Son tan lerdos (o algo peor) que lo han hecho justo al revés: primero cierran el espacio aéreo... y después van y recomiendan a sus ciudadanos que abandonen el país, a sabiendas de que Rusia iba a tomar medidas recíprocas. Igual que Abundio, que vendió el coche para comprar gasolina.
> 
> La UE ha dejado tirados a los suyos. Para que se vea lo que les importan sus compatriotas



Tenían demasiada prisa por tomar a los ciudadanos rusos residentes en la UE de rehenes una vez que Rusia puso sus fuerzas de disuasión en máxima alerta. Fue tan cantoso que leí esta noticia durante el primer plato de la comida del domingo 27 y antes de llegar al postre ya todos los caniches habían cerrado su espacio aéreo.


----------



## Felio (12 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Los diez segundos de silencio de Putin por sus soldados muertos, significan hasta el ultimo centimetro.



Además la reputación del ejercito ruso esta en entredicho, no van a detenerse hasta dejar claro que han ganado. Ucrania puede vender el relato de neutralidad como una victoria militar.

Rusia tiene que aplastarlos.


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Es que lo de matar a Putin es como la vieja de Siracusa. Que rezaba para acabar con el tirano Dionisio.
> 
> Y rezaba. Y acabó con Dionisio.
> 
> ...



En Rusia la "oposición" más fuerte al partido de putin es el partido comunista. Luego andan por ahí unos nacionalistas medio nazis ....   Lo de Navalny y tal y tal son ensoñaciones occidentales. Yeltsin dejó huella ...


----------



## Sr Julian (12 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> .
> 
> Las convicciones de los periodistas españoles.
> 
> Hoy no sirve para nada enviar armas a Ucrania, mañana como Lepen dice eso mismo y yo no puedo estar de acuerdo con Lepen ...



No son periodistas, son mercenarios que trabajan para empresas privadas y se dedican a crear una opinión pública.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (12 Mar 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Acaba de descargar en Bilbao. Directo de Siberia.
> 
> El 'Nikolay Urvantsev' con gas ruso de Siberia descarga en el Puerto de Bilbao



Green Pis y la OTAN juntitos de la mano....No a ésta guerra pero sí a otras....


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (12 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Hasta pareces persona normal... pero te delata ese olor a mierda yanqui que te escurre por la boca...



Tiene quince años, cuando la invasión de Iraq no habia nacido, es un auténtico niño-rata.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Rusia lleva desde Pedro el Grande intentando ser aceptada en Europa como uno más. Yo creo que lo que estamos viendo es la constatación de que ya pasan de Europa como de la mierda.



Lo que constatamos es la reacción a que Europa pase de Rusia como de la mierda.

Pero antes hemos de decidir en el planeta tierra que hacer con los US.

Rusia provee de materias primas
China pone las fábricas
Europa pone los clientes

Heartland funciona perfectamente en el nuevo capitalismo. Y la oligarquía mundial ya firma. Véase Davos 2017.

Pero, el problema es... que coño hacemos con USA 

Y lo que no habla nadie. El elefante en la habitación. 

Lo que se esconde detrás de todo ello. 

El detonante. 

La guerra civil en USA es inevitable.


----------



## piru (12 Mar 2022)

Azote87 dijo:


> Es un muñeco



Ese será un muñeco. Pero este otro es un discapacitado mental con una manada de hienas alrededor grabando.



Ucrania es un estercolero.


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Pues eso ya lo tienen, ¿qué hace Putin que no para ésta locura?
> 
> *Zelenski ofrece que Ucrania sea un país neutral y no entre en la OTAN*
> 
> ...



Acabar con los 50.000 nazis del ejército ukro y con todo su armamento. No les va a dejar ni una pistola de agua.


----------



## dabuti (12 Mar 2022)

BORRELL, ¿Las sanciones para cuando?









Sahara Occidental: 45 años de ocupación marroquí - Global Politics and Law


Cuando se cumplen 45 años de la cesión del Sahara Occidental a Marruecos, el Frente Polisario inicia acciones para luchar por independencia



www.globalpoliticsandlaw.com


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Acabar con los 50.000 nazis del ejército ukro y con todo su armamento. No les va a dejar ni una pistola de agua.



De momento hay mucha escoria turcochina abonando los campos de Ucrania. Muchos cuerpos les va a costar acabar con los ucranianos. Pero todos sabemos que a los turcochinos no le importan las muertes de turcochinos...


----------



## NPI (12 Mar 2022)

Andreas Katsulas dijo:


>


----------



## Azog el Profanador (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Acabar con los 50.000 nazis del ejército ukro y con todo su armamento. No les va a dejar ni una pistola de agua.



El problema es que en el proceso Putin ha destruido un país, roto para siempre la vida de decenas de miles de personas, arruinado a su propio país y a los nuestros. Supongo que la "desnazificación" de Ucrania bien merece ese precio.


----------



## El_Suave (12 Mar 2022)

No termino de entender como alguien puede creer que con las sanciones anglo-USAnas a Europa, van a conseguir doblegar a Rusia.

Será que las élites eropeas se han hecho adoradoras de Sacher-Masoch, nacido en Lviv precisamente, y lo que es peor pretenden hacernos adoradores a todos nosotros.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (12 Mar 2022)

Parece que los Nazis están intentando hacer el mayor de los daños posibles.

Donetsk antes después de un aluvión de MRLS en Ucrania.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Acabar con los 50.000 nazis del ejército ukro y con todo su armamento. No les va a dejar ni una pistola de agua.



Claro, matan a 50.000 tíos y al día siguiente se firma la paz.
Con los ojos cerrados.


----------



## Dylan Leary (12 Mar 2022)

President of Poland Andrzej Duda signed the relevant law "on the conditions of stay of Ukrainian refugees and the amount of their social support."

One-time financial assistance will be PLN 300 per person.

Ukrainian refugees will be able to get a tax number, work in Poland and access medical care.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> En Rusia la "oposición" más fuerte al partido de putin es el partido comunista. Luego andan por ahí unos nacionalistas medio nazis ....   Lo de Navalny y tal y tal son ensoñaciones occidentales. Yeltsin dejó huella ...



Es así como dices. 

Yo no tengo ni la más mínima simpatía por el anacronismo ruso.

Pero eso no me impide ver el problema que representan los actuales USA. 

Como liberal clásico, mis mayores enemigos son aquellos que se denominan neoliberales. Con eso estoy con los commies, trotskistas infiltrados.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (12 Mar 2022)

450 Arab and foreign extremists from Idlib arrive in Ukraine


Almost 450 extremists from various nationalities arrive to Idlib to fight against Russian troops, after leaving Syria and passing through Turkey.




english.almayadeen.net




*450 Arab and foreign extremists from Idlib arrive in Ukraine*

By Al Mayadeen Net 
Source: Agencies
8 Mar 15:37 
Almost 450 extremists from various nationalities arrive to Idlib to fight against Russian troops, after leaving Syria and passing through Turkey.



Sources confirm that most of the foreign extremists that left Syria for Ukraine are Hayat Tahrir al-Sham veteran fighters

Close to 450 extremist Arab and foreign nationals have arrived in Ukraine from Idlib to fight against Russia's forces, less than only three days after they left Syria, passing through Turkey.

Relatives of extremists that have arrived in Ukraine told _Sputnik_ that senior fighters from terrorist group Hayat Tahrir al-Sham (the rebranded version of Jabhat Al-Nusra, i.e Al-Qaeda) have held a number of meetings with senior leaders in the Turkistan Islamic Party group and Ansar Al-Tawhid and Hurras al-Din groups, and agreed on allowing a number of all their fighters to enter Ukraine through Turkish soil.

The sources added that most of these foreign fighters are veterans of the Syrian war, had been causing issues in Idlib, and were given this opportunity to fight against Russia as a compromise by which they would receive a new start and with an acceptable income.

Hayat Tahrir Al-Sham also gave these fighters assurances that their families would be allowed to join them later.

Around 300 of these fighters are Syrian nationals that are originally from the Idlib and Aleppo countrysides, while the 150 others are Belgian, French, Chinese, Moroccan, Tunisian, Chechen and British nationals.

As for the financial compensation, the sources said the fighters that hail from Syria will receive around $1200-$1500, but had no knowledge what the foreign nationals were going to be paid.

Ukraine's President, Volodymyr Zelensky, has previously stated that 16,000 foreign mercenaries will fight for the country.

Russia's President Vladimir Putin had warned Germany's Chancellor Olaf Scholz during a meeting last Friday of the growing number of foreign mercenaries operating in Ukraine, including those coming from Albania and Croatia and namely militants and Jihadists coming from Kosovo in order to put their experience from military operations in Syria to use.


----------



## Fauna iberica (12 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> El problema es que en el proceso Putin ha destruido un país, roto para siempre la vida de decenas de miles de personas, arruinado a su propio país y a los nuestros. Supongo que la "desnazificación" de Ucrania bien merece ese precio.



A los nuestros los van a arruinar una casta política corrupta y criminal como pocas, unos lacayos del imperio que para seguir chupando del bote nos van a inmolar.
Y en cuanto a lo de desnazificar, espero que no deje ni un puto nazi vivo.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Tiene quince años, cuando la invasión de Iraq no habia nacido, es un auténtico niño-rata.



En cambio tú tenías quince años cuando desollasteis a Andrés Nin...


----------



## Silvia Charo (12 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Confundís natalidad con esperanza de vida.
> Para que quiere Rusia tener viejos de 100 años como en Japón?.
> 
> En cambio en cuanto a natalidad...
> ...



La tasa de natalidad EU es ligeramente más alta que la rusa, además de tener Europa una tasa de mortalidad muchísimo menor. Los problemas de Rusia con la demografía son seculares y tienen muy mal arreglo, de nada vale más hijos si luego fallecen de sida, en una carretera o ahorcados en el salón.


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Lo que constatamos es la reacción a que Europa pase de Rusia como de la mierda.
> 
> Pero antes hemos de decidir en el planeta tierra que hacer con los US.
> 
> ...



Los demócratas están enloquecidos y los republicanos lo siguiente. Acaban de boicotear otra vez el acuerdo nuclear con Irán, renunciando también a esa fuente de petróleo.

https://www.middleeasteye.net/news/iran-nuclear-talks-us-cold-feet-hold

No quieren negociar nada con nadie, ni siquiera pueden mantener las promesas que hacen en una negociación. Es inútil hablar con ellos. Quieren guerra y punto. El único freno que tienen son sus propios militares que no quieren guerra, evidentemente. Esto es de una inestabilidad brutal. USA ha perdido la capacidad no ya de negociar, incluso de relacionarse con los demás amenazando a medio mundo si no les hacen caso. Son el equivalente a un toxicómano con síndrome de abstinencia y es bien sabido que gente con este problema ya no distingue amigos de enemigos. Es posible que estén ya en el delirium tremens. 

Ni petróleo de Rusia, ni de Irán ni de Venezuela (aparte los petroleros que vayan mangando). Ya sólo les falta tocarle los cojones al psicópata de MbS y después cartilla de racionamiento.  

Guerra civill no se, pero golpe de estado para poner a alguien con un mínimo de cordura bien nos vendría.


----------



## Dylan Leary (12 Mar 2022)

In Gomel, Mozyr and Narovlya, Belarus, morgues and hospitals are literally overcrowded with Russian troops

This was reported by the Belarusian service of Radio Svoboda.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Los demócratas están enloquecidos y los republicanos lo siguiente. Acaban de boicotear otra vez el acuerdo nuclear con Irán, renunciando también a esa fuente de petróleo.
> 
> https://www.middleeasteye.net/news/iran-nuclear-talks-us-cold-feet-hold
> 
> ...



Tengo buenos amigos allí. 

De cuando pasé algunos de los mejores años de mi vida.

Hablo con ellos a menudo. 

En serio, la cosa allí está muy, muy jodida.


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Claro, matan a 50.000 tíos y al día siguiente se firma la paz.
> Con los ojos cerrados.



Qué paz? Ahi van a dejar una especie de Somalia disfuncional de 1000 kilómetros de largo sobre la que aplicarán periódicamente operaciones de castigo para que no saquen los pies del tiesto. Occidente, una vez perdida la utilidad de Ucrania como mosca cojonera de los rusos, no va a meter una puta perra ahí y los rusos menos.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Rusia lleva desde Pedro el Grande intentando ser aceptada en Europa como uno más sin conseguirlo. Yo creo que lo que estamos viendo es la constatación de que ya pasan de Europa como de la mierda.



Es la constatación de que han mentido desde que llego el loco zar al poder. Dandoselas de ser occidentales y siguen en la epoca de los zares.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> En Rusia la "oposición" más fuerte al partido de putin es el partido comunista. Luego andan por ahí unos nacionalistas medio nazis ....   Lo de Navalny y tal y tal son ensoñaciones occidentales. Yeltsin dejó huella ...



Gracias por recordar como ante la más minima oposición el loco zar ASESINA.


----------



## kenny220 (12 Mar 2022)

Lo de los marinos esta confirmado? 

Pq, marinos sublevados, Odesa, Crimea, etc a algún preboste le eriza los pelos


----------



## magufone (12 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> In Gomel, Mozyr and Narovlya, Belarus, morgues and hospitals are literally overcrowded with Russian troops
> 
> This was reported by the Belarusian service of Radio Svoboda.



y los heridos? porque tendrian que haber muchas pruebas de esto. Radio Svoboda esta creada y fianciada por el gobierno USA desde hace muchisimo ya (radio free europe/radio liberty) , con pinzas pincisimas...


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Qué paz? Ahi van a dejar una especie de Somalia disfuncional de 1000 kilómetros de largo sobre la que aplicarán periódicamente operaciones de castigo para que no saquen los pies del tiesto. Occidente, una vez perdida la utilidad de Ucrania como mosca cojonera de los rusos, no va a meter una puta perra ahí y los rusos menos.



No te has enterado qeu toda la UE se ha unido, y en los proximos 20 años menos dependencia energetica y seguramente ejercito y armas nucleares por doquier???

Ya veremos .... no vendas la piel del oso, que eso le paso al loco zar y mucha gente y .... 17 dias van


----------



## Merrill (12 Mar 2022)

Equipo contracarro ucranio emboscando una columna rusa y recibiendo fuego de respuesta inmediato. No está claro el desenlace, pero mi interpretación es que los ucranios logran destruir un acorazado ruso y son eliminados en el proceso. Probablemente este vídeo refleja el curso de los acontecimientos con más precisión que muchas fotos sin contexto. Hay bajas en ambos lados, pero si el objetivo era detener la columna parece que los ucros fracasan y pierden más de lo que logran eliminar. Mala perspectiva a largo plazo.


----------



## mirkoxx (12 Mar 2022)

*SLAVYANSK ⁠ — Fuerzas Rusas realizaron dos ataques con misiles en la base neo-Nazi Azov y otras unidades radicales fascistas de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania, que se habían instalado en un centro de salud en Slavyansk. [PD. Según recuerdo, esta base se remonta a 2014].*


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> *Tengo buenos amigos allí.*
> 
> De cuando pasé algunos de los mejores años de mi vida.
> 
> ...



Y qué dicen? Como lo ven? En USA el 60 % de los currelas no tienen una puta perra ahorrada, viven a una nómina de la suspensión de pagos. Como llevan la gasofa a 8 dólares el galón?


----------



## El-Mano (12 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pues dos T-72 contraatacan y atizan a los ucranianos y el unico misil qué acierta a un tanque es desviado por el blindaje reactivo. Comprese gafas.



Según ví en un video, marcado ahora +18... uno de los misiles impacta en un árbol, el otro estalla justo encima del tanque. Ese at funciona así, otra cosa es que dañarse al t72 o no.


----------



## Demodé (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> *No te has enterado qeu toda la UE se ha unido*, y en los proximos 20 años menos dependencia energetica y seguramente ejercito y armas nucleares por doquier???
> 
> Ya veremos .... no vendas la piel del oso, que eso le paso al loco zar y mucha gente y .... 17 dias van



Cuando este la gasofa a 2,50 y racionada, y la mitad de las empresas cerradas porque no pueden pagar la luz, veras tu donde se va la unión .....


----------



## Republicano (12 Mar 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Es un muñeco.



A saber, pero hemos conocido de esa costumbre ucraniana de atar la gente a postes y apalizarle el culo.


----------



## Magick (12 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Concentración de aparato militar en Brest, frontera con Polonia:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 980737
> Ver archivo adjunto 980739



Vuelos "logísticos" que han aterrizado en Rzeszow #Polonia en las últimas 12h
-RAF C17 Globemaster III ZZ176
-AF 767 IAM1443 italiano
-USAF C-17A Globemaster III RCH778
-Aerolíneas Nacionales 747 CMB372
-AF 767 IAM1449 italiano
-Fuerza Aérea Española A400M AME3162
-AF canadiense CC130J CFC4221


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (12 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Vuelos "logísticos" que han aterrizado en Rzeszow #Polonia en las últimas 12h
> -RAF C17 Globemaster III ZZ176
> -AF 767 IAM1443 italiano
> -USAF C-17A Globemaster III RCH778
> ...




*Parece que o los polacos se meten o les meten,* pero tiene todos los boletos. Lo que es sorprendente es que ya ni disimulan...el canario en la mina es Polonia, hay que hacerle un seguimiento especial.

Por cierto en estos momentos en Polonia.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Cuando este la gasofa a 2,50 y racionada, y la mitad de las empresas cerradas porque no pueden pagar la luz, veras tu donde se va la unión .....



Te refieres a la de Rusia??


----------



## brunstark (12 Mar 2022)

En una semana estamos pidiendo perdón a Putin o nukeados.

El lunes flota pesquera parada, industrias, todas, paradas.
Gasofa a 2 euros o mas.
Luz disparada hasta las estrellas y mas allá.

Muy buenas sanciones si señor.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (12 Mar 2022)

Tovarishсhi proizvaditeli? Pero... qué cojones...?

El comunicado es un Back to the USSR para enmarcar.

En realidad, pura economía de guerra. A ver cuánto tardamos en verla por aquí.


----------



## Zhukov (12 Mar 2022)

El parte del día de hoy , informes y varias crónicas









Parte guerra 12/03/2022 – noche


Mapa del día Resumen de Boris Rozhin via slavyangrad.es Resumen de Oleg Kalugin D-17. SITUACIÓN GENERAL OPERATIVA Y TÁCTICA A LAS 23: 30. – Novedades respecto al informe anterior. 2. Nikolaye…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## Top5 (12 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Parece que o los polacos se meten o les meten,* pero tiene todos los boletos. Lo que es sorprendente es que ya ni disimulan...el canario en la mina es Polonia, hay que hacerle un seguimiento especial.
> 
> Por cierto en estos momentos en Polonia.



No me he enterado que hubiese habido un atentado islámico.


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

Merrill dijo:


> Equipo contracarro ucranio emboscando una columna rusa y recibiendo fuego de respuesta inmediato. No está claro el desenlace, pero mi interpretación es que los ucranios logran destruir un acorazado ruso y son eliminados en el proceso. Probablemente este vídeo refleja el curso de los acontecimientos con más precisión que muchas fotos sin contexto. Hay bajas en ambos lados, pero si el objetivo era detener la columna parece que los ucros fracasan y pierden más de lo que logran eliminar. Mala perspectiva a largo plazo.



Eso no es pelear una guerra. Eso es estorbar un poco.


----------



## Alvin Red (12 Mar 2022)

Como lo vive USA, solo basta ver los hilos de este foro de patriots USAno.


----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Te refieres a la de Rusia??



No, no .... aquí, me refiero a lo que va a pasar aquí. A lo que ya está pasando aquí.

Las fábricas empiezan a parar su producción por los precios "nunca vistos" de la energía


----------



## Magick (12 Mar 2022)

#Rusia'n IL 76 lleno de chechenos #Kadyrovski en camino a #Bielorrusia -> #Kyiv

(¿Bielorrusia>Kiev o Bielorrusia>Polonia?)


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 Mar 2022)

Ya dicho, pero parece gordo.
Mambo en Erbil, no parecen cohetes sino misiles.




wow, poned audio


----------



## Proletario Blanco (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Theilard de Chardin (12 Mar 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> A saber, pero hemos conocido de esa costumbre ucraniana de atar la gente a postes y apalizarle el culo.



En la guerra las costumbres suelen ser salvajes. Es propio de los humanos. Y no discrimina en función de la banderita de cada uno. 

Menos lobos con lo de tigres-leones, todos quieren ser los campeones. Que uno ya tiene canas en los huevos...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dylan Leary (12 Mar 2022)

NSDC Secretary Oleksiy Danilov spoke about the situation in the country

Main:
▫the threat of using the Belarusian military against Ukraine has not been completely canceled, because "Lukashenko is in the hands of Putin";

▫ Danilov suggested, with reference to intelligence data, that following Ukraine, the Russian Federation would move to Lithuania, then other Baltic countries, then Poland, much would depend on NATO's reaction;

▫today, 82 Ukrainian children have died (Zelensky said in an address to the Italian people about 79);

▫At present, Ukraine is clearly coordinating its actions with partners (USA, Great Britain), Canada is also helping a lot.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Tovarishсhi proizvaditeli? Pero... qué cojones...?
> 
> El comunicado es un Back to the USSR para enmarcar.
> 
> En realidad, pura economía de guerra. A ver cuánto tardamos en verla por aquí.



Más bien un "Go To Chinesse Way"


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (12 Mar 2022)

Y para avanzar la cosa. Ahora no está en los medios. 

Ojo a Kazajstán.


----------



## Magick (12 Mar 2022)

medidas técnico-militares y tal…

Catorce misiles Grad de 22 mm alcanzaron la base militar estadounidense cerca del aeropuerto de Erbil.


----------



## NPI (12 Mar 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


>



Vieja cuenta dormida que es rescatada para la ocasión y que va al hoyo con sus amiguitos.


----------



## JOS1378 (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Ya dicho, pero parece gordo.
> Mambo en Erbil, no parecen cohetes sino misiles.
> 
> 
> ...



Cerdogán ataca ....


----------



## Magick (12 Mar 2022)

No digo que vallan a entrar, pero podría ser reforzar la frontera oeste bielorrusa.


----------



## Gotthard (12 Mar 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Según ví en un video, marcado ahora +18... uno de los misiles impacta en un árbol, el otro estalla justo encima del tanque. Ese at funciona así, otra cosa es que dañarse al t72 o no.



Tienes razón. El NLAW tiene un modo de ataque OTA que le mete el chorro desde arriba. No obstante no se ve la explosion de la carga explosiva sino que el misil sale disparado hacia la izquierda ¿Ladrillo de reactivo o es que el misil solo tira el chorro de cobre?









NLAW brochure - Saab


NLAW brochure -




www.yumpu.com


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (12 Mar 2022)

*Pendiente de confirmación, parece que el consulado de los EEUU en Erbil ha sido atacado. Ojo, algo traman...EDITO. PARECE QUE QUIEREN ACUSAR A IRAN, ESTO PUEDE GENERAR UN CONFLICTO SIN PRECEDENTES (FALSA BANDERA)*







Se pueden escuchar aviones de combate sobrevolando #Erbil después de tres explosiones extremadamente fuertes.


----------



## César Borgia (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (12 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Pendiente de confirmación, parece que el consulado de los EEUU en Erbil ha sido atacado. Ojo, algo traman.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entonces Cerdogán no. Los iraníes, que hoy les han robao dos petroleros ....


----------



## Magick (12 Mar 2022)

Joder!!!…, y yo que me iba a ir a dormir…
Eehhh, me preparo una cafetera


----------



## vladimirovich (12 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Este hombre es todo en "experto..." ja... si lees un poco sabrás que a la gente de ucrania la vale un pedo crimea... ya que esta nunca fue ucraniana.. administrativamente fue cedida... vale más el sentimiento nacionalista que un papel...



Pienso que ningun ucraniano piensa realmente que Crimea sea ucraniana, pero las instrucciones de USA al respecto son muy claras.

Otra cosa creo que el Donbass si lo consideran Ucrania muchos de ellos.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (12 Mar 2022)

Sistema de defensa aérea C-RAM activado sobre Erbil. *EDITO. PARECE QUE QUIEREN ACUSAR A IRAN, ESTO PUEDE GENERAR UN CONFLICTO SIN PRECEDENTES (FALSA BANDERA)*


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (12 Mar 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> El objetivo es Europa.
> 
> La niña bonita.
> 
> ...



Uropa es la desdentada y famélica ramera vieja, que le hace mamadas a EE UU por diez euros.

De ahí lo " vieja Uropa".


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 Mar 2022)

Se dice que han sido seis Fateh-110 lanzados desde Tabriz, como sí les hayan dado al consulado vaya escabechina


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (12 Mar 2022)

Irak: El objetivo sería la base estadounidense cerca del aeropuerto de Erbil, en el norte de Irak, y los proyectiles podrían ser misiles. Queda por determinar el origen.




*Hagan apuestas, pero esto suena muy mal, fatal. EDITO. PARECE QUE QUIEREN ACUSAR A IRAN, ESTO PUEDE GENERAR UN CONFLICTO SIN PRECEDENTES (FALSA BANDERA)*


----------



## Azrael_II (12 Mar 2022)

Ojooo 

Qué han atacado con misiles y no cohetes a EEUU en Irak


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 Mar 2022)

No parece, ¿No?


----------



## fulcrum29smt (12 Mar 2022)

Ahora tenemos nuestro live por acá... | RT en Español | VK


Ahora tenemos nuestro live por acá.




vk.com


----------



## John Orfidahl (12 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> medidas técnico-militares y tal…
> 
> Catorce misiles Grad de 22 mm alcanzaron la base militar estadounidense cerca del aeropuerto de Erbil.



Son guerras mundiales sanas.


----------



## dedalo00 (12 Mar 2022)

Más de 15.000 muertos Ukronazi... Si esto es así, está semana que viene empezaremos a escuchar los primeros crugidos en los frentes de batallas


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (12 Mar 2022)

Misiles balísticos lanzados desde Tabriz sobre las bases de la bases de la ocupación estadounidense en el norte de Irak. *EDITO. PARECE QUE QUIEREN ACUSAR A IRAN, ESTO PUEDE GENERAR UN CONFLICTO SIN PRECEDENTES (FALSA BANDERA)*


----------



## Bartleby (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## montytorri (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (12 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Cerdogán ataca ....



Pobres kurdos...ni con EE UU, ni contra ellos jamás tendrán " patria".

Parias no....lo siguiente.


----------



## kelden (13 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Ojooo
> 
> Qué han atacado con misiles y no cohetes a EEUU en Irak



Hoy les han robao 2 petroleros cargados a los iraníes y han hecho descarrilar el acuerdo nuclear con ellos. Lo mismo se les ha cruzao el cable y han pensao que ya está bien ...


----------



## Sawa (13 Mar 2022)

Joder, dejo tres horas el foro y al volver Rusia va invadir Polonia, e Irán se une a la fiesta. Esto va a toda hostia......


----------



## Gotthard (13 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> No parece, ¿No?



Parecen misiles de crucero por el castañazo que dan y la bola de fuego que montan.... pero quien los esta tirando? Turkis? Iranios? Irakies chiitas o sunitas jodiendo kurdos? El Isis? Se han pasado con los fuegos artificiales por la victoria del Erbil C.F.?


----------



## Merrill (13 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Eso no es pelear una guerra. Eso es estorbar un poco.



Desde luego esa acción es patética. A los defensores los han mandado al matadero con tan pocos medios y tan mal situados.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Mar 2022)

No veo la TV, pero tengo la impresión de que los medios están empezando a informar menos de la guerra conforme van aumentando las víctimas civiles, no quieren vender la impotencia ( o lo que sea ) de los "lideres" occidentales


----------



## kelden (13 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Misiles balísticos lanzados desde Tabriz sobre las bases de la bases de la ocupación estadounidense en el norte de Irak. *EDITO. PARECE QUE QUIEREN ACUSAR A IRAN, ESTO PUEDE GENERAR UN CONFLICTO SIN PRECEDENTES (FALSA BANDERA)*



Y el escudo antimisiles?  

Joer ... pues claro que habrán sido los iraníes. Están hasta los cojones de esos hijoputas enloquecidos .... Y ahora que vengan si quieren ....


----------



## John Orfidahl (13 Mar 2022)

No descarteis a Iran.


----------



## @Durruty (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## NoRTH (13 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y el escudo antimisiles?



lo tenian desenchufado


----------



## montytorri (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (13 Mar 2022)

NOS ESTAN METIENDO EN LA TERCERA GUERRA MUNDAL. HAN QUITADO LA PLANDEMIA Y NOS HAN METIDO EN UNA GUERRA MUNDIAL.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (13 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Parecen misiles de crucero por el castañazo que dan y la bola de fuego que montan.... pero quien los esta tirando? Turkis? Iranios? El Isis? Se han pasado con los fuegos artificiales por la victoria del Erbil C.F.?



Se está diciendo que vienen de Tabriz, Irán, pero sin confirmar. 
Muy interesante la poca dispersión y la cadencia de impacto, siendo -creo que- seis, si los lanzaron de tan lejos. 

Un detalle: en el segundo impacto se va el alumbrado público en la zona, por si veis vídeos sobre el terreno.


----------



## cobasy (13 Mar 2022)

Hay informaciones por Telegram de aumento importante de tropas rusas en Brest


----------



## John Nash (13 Mar 2022)

La sequía en Argentina y EEUU agrava la falta de girasol, trigo y maíz


La invasión rusa de Ucrania ha dejado a la industria agroalimentaria contra las cuerdas. Ante el fuerte encarecimiento del girasol, el trigo, el maíz o la cebada y la escasez de materia prima, el sector se ha visto obligado a reformular sus recetas y solicitar a la Agencia Española de Seguridad...



www.eleconomista.es





Alineamiento de astros.


----------



## John Nash (13 Mar 2022)

Soros dice que solo deponer a Putin y Xi evitará la ''destrucción de nuestra civilización''


El inversor multimillonario George Soros se ha sumado a las voces que indican que la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Rusia ha dado comienzo a la Tercera Guerra Mundial, y considera que solo retirar del poder a Vladimir Putin y a Xi Jinping evitará la "destrucción de nuestra civilización".



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (13 Mar 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> lo tenian desenchufado



Es comprensible, eso chupa como poner la plancha y el horno a la vez.


----------



## montytorri (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Mar 2022)

Ya dijo Biden el otro día algo de Irán en una comparecencia, y la gente pensó que se le había ido la olla, pero no amigos, el tío es un crack, se anticipa al futuro


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Azrael_II (13 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Hoy les han robao 2 petroleros cargados a los iraníes y han hecho descarrilar el acuerdo nuclear con ellos. Lo mismo se les ha cruzao el cable y han pensao que ya está bien ...



Tienes fuente de lo del petrolero?


----------



## Feriri88 (13 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Que tiene que ver la UE con la OTAN
> 
> 
> Esos referéndums tienen la misma validez que todos los gobiernos ucranianos post Maidan.
> ...





Es la entrada de Serbia en occidente

Su alejamiento de esa gorda alcohólica llamada Rusia


----------



## César Borgia (13 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> NOS ESTAN METIENDO EN LA TERCERA GUERRA MUNDAL. HAN QUITADO LA PLANDEMIA Y NOS HAN METIDO EN UNA GUERRA MUNDIAL.











Turkey strikes Kurdistan’ Bativa


Shafaq News / Turkish warplanes bombed the surrounding villages of Bativa district, north of Zakho. Hashem Goli, Kaimakam of Kashani village, told Shafaq News agency on Monday, Turkey shells




shafaq.com


----------



## Feriri88 (13 Mar 2022)

cobasy dijo:


> Hay informaciones por Telegram de aumento importante de tropas rusas en Brest




Bretaña?

Otra republica popular?


----------



## Sawa (13 Mar 2022)

Seguro que tenían en las bases a los becarios del ejercito de EEUU haciendo prácticas, estos satanistas son así, pero dirán que ha muerto un alto cargo, que se estará descojonando desde otra base militar... el teatro continua... es la tercera guerra mundial organizada por la masonería, brazo ejecutivo de la sinagoga de satanás. Menudos tiempos vamos a vivir.


----------



## Zhukov (13 Mar 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> Más de 15.000 muertos Ukronazi... Si esto es así, está semana que viene empezaremos a escuchar los primeros crugidos en los frentes de batallas



Se ha equivocado el traductor son 15.000 bajas entre muertos y heridos, en una proporción de 1 a 3, quizá. 

Y además creo que sólo son los muertos y heridos que recogen los rusos en el campo de batalla, también hay miles de heridos en los hospitales de la retaguardia de Ucrania, el de Odessa estaba lleno ya, y la escabechina que está haciendo la aviación en las líneas de suministro y con los bombardeos de depósitos y cuarteles y puestos de mando y demás objetivos. 

Creo que en los próximos días empezarán los síntomas de desmoronamiento.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (13 Mar 2022)

*Señoras y señores, al igual que el 11S ya tenemos culpables.*

6 misiles balísticos Fateh-110 lanzados desde Irán y dirigidos a la base estadounidense Harir en #Erbil , Irak


----------



## El-Mano (13 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Tienes razón. El NLAW tiene un modo de ataque OTA que le mete el chorro desde arriba. No obstante no se ve la explosion de la carga explosiva sino que el misil sale disparado hacia la izquierda ¿Ladrillo de reactivo o es que el misil solo tira el chorro de cobre?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Minuto 4:15, lanza un chorro de cobre o lo que sea al tanque. Es decir, el misil parece que funcionó, aunque parte de él siguió adelante y acabo chocando, pero es que así funciona... Otra cosa es si fué capaz o no de dañar al tanque y de que gravedad.


----------



## Papa_Frita (13 Mar 2022)

montytorri dijo:


>


----------



## Gotthard (13 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Turkey strikes Kurdistan’ Bativa
> 
> 
> Shafaq News / Turkish warplanes bombed the surrounding villages of Bativa district, north of Zakho. Hashem Goli, Kaimakam of Kashani village, told Shafaq News agency on Monday, Turkey shells
> ...



A rio revuelto, ganancia de pescadores.


----------



## Magick (13 Mar 2022)

Según se informa, se informa de una imagen de las secuelas del ataque con misiles balísticos iraníes contra el consulado y la base aérea de los EE. UU. en la ciudad iraquí de Erbil, con daños graves.


----------



## kelden (13 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Tienes fuente de lo del petrolero?





https://www.middleeasteye.net/news/iran-nuclear-talks-us-cold-feet-hold





> Talks in Vienna aimed at restoring the 2015 nuclear deal with Iran have been put on hold after the US announced it had seized the oil cargo of two Iranian ships which it claimed were breaking sanctions.
> 
> A pause in the talks is needed, EU representative at the negotiations Josep Borrell Fontelles said, citing “external factors”. “A final text is essentially ready and on the table,” he said.
> 
> ...


----------



## @Durruty (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## El-Mano (13 Mar 2022)

¿Hay hilo propio de Irak?, nunca lo ví. Es por no reventar el de Ucrania.


----------



## uberales (13 Mar 2022)

Hace nada había acuerdo con irán, hoy no..ahora un ataque a una base americana.


----------



## Rafl Eg (13 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Ojooo
> 
> Qué han atacado con misiles y no cohetes a EEUU en Irak



En todo caso será autoataque. Ya está USA afilando la piñata para hincarle el diente a Irán aprovechando el desconcierto internacional


----------



## César Borgia (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Theilard de Chardin (13 Mar 2022)

Soy oficiante del aburrimiento.

Esto de vivir tiempos interesantes es una puta mierda.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (13 Mar 2022)

*Ya lo tienen todos claros, señores atento al senil, saldrá a ladrar.*

Un total de seis misiles balísticos Fateh-110 lanzados desde la provincia de #Kermanshah en #Irán impactaron la base del ejército de #EEUU en el aeropuerto de #Erbil en el norte de #Iraq. Los drones de vigilancia sobrevolaron la base antes de que los misiles la alcanzaran.


----------



## montytorri (13 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> En todo caso será autoataque. Ya está USA afilando la piñata para hincarle el diente a Irán aprovechando el desconcierto internacional



Que vayan entrando a Irán, lo de Vietnam 8ba a ser un juego de niños .


----------



## César Borgia (13 Mar 2022)

Ahora saldrá Biden a prohibir la importación de pistachos de Irán.


----------



## Azrael_II (13 Mar 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> ¿Hay hilo propio de Irak?, nunca lo ví. Es por no reventar el de Ucrania.



Tranquilo si escala se hará... Es normal que se Escriba aquí, está relacionado, o eso parece de momento.

1. La foto que salen varios incendios es fake, fue cerdogan el año 2020 contra los kurdos .

2. Los misiles balísticos no pueden ser cohetes por las imágenes, además hay kurdos que los han grabado antes..

Por tanto o es una falsa bandera super currada en la que habría participado el ejército iraquí y Turquía... O solo puede ser irán 

No parece un aviso parece un claro ataque


----------



## Gotthard (13 Mar 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Minuto 4:15, lanza un chorro de cobre o lo que sea al tanque. Es decir, el misil parece que funcionó, aunque parte de él siguió adelante y acabo chocando, pero es que así funciona... Otra cosa es si fué capaz o no de dañar al tanque y de que gravedad.



Yo creo que los ladrillos de blindaje explosivo reactivo que llevan los tanques rusos por el techo impiden que el misil haga su trabajo.





La carga de cobre del misil no es pequeña, y deberia agujerear el blindaje y crear una nube incandescente dentro del habitaculo del tanque que haria explotar las municiones, que se veria como una segunda ignicion mas potente al activarse por temperatura las cargas de propelente de la municion (en los T72 van por separado cabezas y propelentes) y matar la dotación de forma instantanea. Ambas cosas no se ven en el video.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sawa (13 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Me están contando que esos misilacos han roto dos placas de pladur y ni siquiera han reventado los cristales? ... jojojojoj como se rien de nosotros.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (13 Mar 2022)

¡¡Joder es un no parar!!


----------



## John Orfidahl (13 Mar 2022)

Quieren gas y petroleo iraní. Todo lo demas son NPCS con historias guionizadas.


----------



## @Durruty (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sawa (13 Mar 2022)

Como EEUU responda me hago un café, que es sábado y no tengo nada mejor que hacer... me río yo de las series de netflix... burbuja en estado puro.


----------



## uberales (13 Mar 2022)

La otra vez que atacaron una base americana en Irak de manera similar, ¿no hicieron los americanos un ataque a una persona solo? Y estaba medio pactado el tema? Por cierto, qué gran sistema de predicción de conflictos han estrenado los americanos...


----------



## Azrael_II (13 Mar 2022)

Estoy viendo cuentas pro eeuu que creo que están asustados y quieren quitar hierro al asunto diciendo que son cohetes...

Esto no son cohetes




Y si fueran cohetes es que han dado en el blanco y la resistencia ha evolucionado tanto y está tan infiltrada en territorio kurdo que deberán huir los usanos 


Ojo que también para despistar están diciendo que los misiles han movido un poco de Pladur de la tele kurda 

Es propaganda de guerra a esperas del boletín del Pentágono


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (13 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> En todo caso será autoataque. Ya está USA afilando la piñata para hincarle el diente a Irán aprovechando el desconcierto internacional



Y yo me reía de los pikoileros...
Todos los conflictos armados, o "'acoso" usano , ahora mismo en el mundo....hay paises productores de petróleo por medio, Irak, Siria, Libia, Rusia, Venezuela, Irán.

S'hacaba.s'hacaba es evidente.


----------



## John Orfidahl (13 Mar 2022)

Pues estan guay las historias paralelas en distintos paises ya veremos como se entrecruzan. Espero que los guionistas no sean los de juego de tronos.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (13 Mar 2022)

Hay dos opciones.

Falsa bandera, Biden sale con el pañal a anunciar un ataque a Irán.
Iran se ha calentado por algún motivo, Biden sale con el pañal y anuncia que deja su cargo a la vicepresidenta.

Edito, algo se mueve....

IRAQ | Boeing KC-135R (USAF) heading northeast





Par de KC-135 de la USAF observados en el aire cerca de #Erbil después del ataque con cohetes. Aviones cisternas.


----------



## El-Mano (13 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Tranquilo si escala se hará... Es normal que se Escriba aquí, está relacionado, o eso parece de momento.
> 
> 1. La foto que salen varios incendios es fake, fue cerdogan el año 2020 contra los kurdos .
> 
> ...



Si han sido balisticos, los antiaéreos estaban de paseo... Y viendo los relativos buenos resultados de los Sirios... los usa o no tenían nada o han dejado hacer


----------



## [IΞI] (13 Mar 2022)

El Gobierno de Rusia anuncia una orden de detención contra el multimillonario George Soros, principal promotor del conflicto en Ucrania







www.alertadigital.com





Rusia anuncia orden de detención contra Soros? Esto es lanzar un misilako al nwo


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Mar 2022)

"Que controvertidos son estos simpaticos nazis nuestros"


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (13 Mar 2022)

Sawa dijo:


> Me están contando que esos misilacos han roto dos placas de pladur y ni siquiera han reventado los cristales? ... jojojojoj como se rien de nosotros.



Puede ser el impacto en pisos superiores y en este piso solo verse afectado el techo.


----------



## Nico (13 Mar 2022)

Yo lo que veo es un fucking UFO de los triangulares.


----------



## John Orfidahl (13 Mar 2022)

Yo apuesto que esta historia acaba con EEUU con mas reservas de gas y petroleo ampliando sus fuentes de energia.


----------



## pepinox (13 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Ojooo
> 
> Qué han atacado con misiles y no cohetes a EEUU en Irak



Mira cómo lloro.

¿Qué va a hacer USA, invadir Irak por TERCERA vez? Jajajajaja.


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Mar 2022)

¿Pero no estaban los Bastardos negociando con los clérigos la compra de petroleo? esto es una falsar bandera de manual.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (13 Mar 2022)

Parece que se confirma, han atacado desde Iran.

ROMPIENDO LOS MISSLES DONDE SE LANZA DESDE EL INTERIOR DE IRÁN (provincia de Azerbadjan


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (13 Mar 2022)

A ver " analfabetos geográficos...

Una tarea " p'acasa" este finde....

*Estrecho de Ormuz...*iros estudiando sus características , a que país pertenece , si se cierra que pasará con mi viaje a la costa en semana Santa. Llegara el racionamiento de combustibles a mi gasolinera.

Como se dice últimamente por aquí.." cositas".

Lo oiremos millones de veces en los terrordiaros y en boca de los "hexpertos" televisivos mañaneros, tarderos y nocheros.


----------



## ccartech (13 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Misiles balísticos lanzados desde Tabriz sobre las bases de la bases de la ocupación estadounidense en el norte de Irak. *EDITO. PARECE QUE QUIEREN ACUSAR A IRAN, ESTO PUEDE GENERAR UN CONFLICTO SIN PRECEDENTES (FALSA BANDERA)*



Alguien tiene que poner el petroleo que falta.
Era logico


----------



## Sir Torpedo (13 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> El Gobierno de Rusia anuncia una orden de detención contra el multimillonario George Soros, principal promotor del conflicto en Ucrania
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coño, ya era hora.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (13 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Puede ser el impacto en pisos superiores y en este piso solo verse afectado el techo.



A ver son misilacos, en donde pegan mandan el edificio a tomar viento.


----------



## uberales (13 Mar 2022)

No tiene sentido ni la posible falsa bandera, ni que sea real el ataque de Irán. Ni los unos ni los otros son tan gilipollas de pegarse a punto de tener un acuerdo. Me creo más que sean elementos descontrolados de uno de lso dos bandos que perderán apoyo con el acuerdo.


----------



## Red Star (13 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> El Gobierno de Rusia anuncia una orden de detención contra el multimillonario George Soros, principal promotor del conflicto en Ucrania
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Ha salido la noticia en alguna otra parte? ¿Algún medio ruso lo comenta?


----------



## Asurbanipal (13 Mar 2022)

Sawa dijo:


> Joder, dejo tres horas el foro y al volver Rusia va invadir Polonia, e Irán se une a la fiesta. Esto va a toda hostia......



Y rezemos porque Putin no de ordenes de disparar desde sus submarinos nucleares en cualquier lugar del planeta....


----------



## El-Mano (13 Mar 2022)

Yo me muevo a aquí: URGENTE- ATAQUE CON MISILES BALÍSTICOS A EE.UU EN IRAK, POSIBLE ATAQUE DESDE IRÁN


----------



## Sir Torpedo (13 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Pero no estaban los Bastardos negociando con los clérigos la compra de petroleo? esto es una falsar bandera de manual.



Pues eso me parece, los imperios cuando se la pegan todo son pulgas.


----------



## delhierro (13 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> A ver son misilacos, en donde pegan mandan el edificio a tomar viento.



Parecen cohetes, quizas de calibre grande 180 o 200mm ( como los smerch, pero cohetes). En los videos se ven llegar, si fueran misiles balisticos lanzados desde Iran la velocidad de entrada no permitiria eso.


----------



## kelden (13 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> No tiene sentido ni la posible falsa bandera, ni que sea real el ataque de Irán. Ni los unos ni los otros son tan gilipollas de pegarse a punto de tener un acuerdo. Me creo más que sean elementos descontrolados de uno de lso dos bandos que perderán apoyo con el acuerdo.



El acuerdo ya estaba roto.

https://www.middleeasteye.net/news/iran-nuclear-talks-us-cold-feet-hold


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (13 Mar 2022)

John Orfidahl dijo:


> Yo apuesto que esta historia acaba con EEUU con mas reservas de gas y petroleo ampliando sus fuentes de energia.



Pues yo a que los marines si ya estaban aitos de polla islamica ahora les va a salir por las orejas.


----------



## Red Star (13 Mar 2022)

Lo de Irak parecen misiles de los buenos, se ve el brillo de los motores, eso no son cohetes grad ni pollas en vinagre, porque los cohetes normalmente, al caer, ya han consumido todo el combustible, y vuelan por inercia. Tampoco parecen misiles de crucero, porque la velocidad a la que se mueven en el video es realmente grande. Creo que son misiles balísitos guiados. No creo que haya nadie allí que pueda lanzar algo así que no sea Irán.


----------



## uberales (13 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El acuerdo ya estaba roto.
> 
> https://www.middleeasteye.net/news/iran-nuclear-talks-us-cold-feet-hold



No se iba a dar en la primera reunión... Son 50 años casi que ni se hablan ambos países.


----------



## kelden (13 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Parecen cohetes, quizas de calibre grande 180 o 200mm ( como los smerch, pero cohetes). En los videos se ven llegar, si fueran misiles balisticos lanzados desde Iran la velocidad de entrada no permitiria eso.



Misiles de crucero? Los cohetes tiran el motor cuando gastan el combustible.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (13 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> No tiene sentido ni la posible falsa bandera, ni que sea real el ataque de Irán. Ni los unos ni los otros son tan gilipollas de pegarse a punto de tener un acuerdo. Me creo más que sean elementos descontrolados de uno de lso dos bandos que perderán apoyo con el acuerdo.



Tiene todo el sentido del mundo, se llama CAOS y es una inversión de alto rendimiento si se está debidamente preparado.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (13 Mar 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> ¿Ha salido la noticia en alguna otra parte? ¿Algún medio ruso lo comenta?



Alerta Digital, por favor...


----------



## crocodile (13 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Soros dice que solo deponer a Putin y Xi evitará la ''destrucción de nuestra civilización''
> 
> 
> El inversor multimillonario George Soros se ha sumado a las voces que indican que la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Rusia ha dado comienzo a la Tercera Guerra Mundial, y considera que solo retirar del poder a Vladimir Putin y a Xi Jinping evitará la "destrucción de nuestra civilización".
> ...



Este si que es el destructor de la civilización, asesino, genocida y psicópata


----------



## Gotthard (13 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> La otra vez que atacaron una base americana en Irak de manera similar, ¿no hicieron los americanos un ataque a una persona solo? Y estaba medio pactado el tema? Por cierto, qué gran sistema de predicción de conflictos han estrenado los americanos...



Fue al reves, los yankis se jodieron al general irani y luego los iranies para contentar a su parroquia tiraron un ataque con misiles de crucero sobre la base americana que habia sido evacuada dejando solo un par de helicopteros averiados para que no cantara tanto el teatrillo, aunque casi les salio mal porque un misil irani se desvio y atizo en un sembrado por casualidad cerca de donde se habian alejado los soldados americanos alejados de la zona de hangares de la base que se iba a derroer. Hubo americanos heridos, un par de irakies muertos y tal, pero la cosa quedo ahi.


----------



## pepinox (13 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Parecen misiles de crucero por el castañazo que dan y la bola de fuego que montan.... pero quien los esta tirando? Turkis? Iranios? Irakies chiitas o sunitas jodiendo kurdos? El Isis? Se han pasado con los fuegos artificiales por la victoria del Erbil C.F.?



Una cosa es segura: esos misiles los ha tirado uno de las decenas de enemigos que tiene USA.


----------



## [IΞI] (13 Mar 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> ¿Ha salido la noticia en alguna otra parte? ¿Algún medio ruso lo comenta?



Que yo sepa no, igual @Zhukov sabe algo 

no me sorprendería del todo después de esto









Soros dice que solo deponer a Putin y Xi evitará la ''destrucción de nuestra civilización''


El inversor multimillonario George Soros se ha sumado a las voces que indican que la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Rusia ha dado comienzo a la Tercera Guerra Mundial, y considera que solo retirar del poder a Vladimir Putin y a Xi Jinping evitará la "destrucción de nuestra civilización".



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Mar 2022)

Los medios americanos no hablan de ningún ataque de Irán, y ya ha pasado tiempo más que suficiente, es un fake ?


----------



## Gotthard (13 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Soros dice que solo deponer a Putin y Xi evitará la ''destrucción de nuestra civilización''
> 
> 
> El inversor multimillonario George Soros se ha sumado a las voces que indican que la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Rusia ha dado comienzo a la Tercera Guerra Mundial, y considera que solo retirar del poder a Vladimir Putin y a Xi Jinping evitará la "destrucción de nuestra civilización".
> ...



A ver si se muere de una vez el hijo de puta aprendiz de brujo ese. Bastante sufrimiento ha traido ya desde que empobrecia a paises del tercer mundo con sus especulaciones en el mercado de divisas.


----------



## uberales (13 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Fue al reves, los yankis se jodieron al general irani y luego los iranies para contentar a su parroquia tiraron un ataque con misiles de crucero sobre la base americana que habia sido evacuada dejando solo un par de helicopteros averiados para que no cantara tanto el teatrillo, aunque casi les salio mal porque un misil irani se desvio y atizo en un sembrado por casualidad cerca de donde se habian alejado los soldados americanos alejados de la zona de hangares de la base que se iba a derroer. Hubo americanos heridos, un par de irakies muertos y tal, pero la cosa quedo ahi.



Al final todo pactado ni los americanos ni los.iraníes son gilipollas.


----------



## delhierro (13 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Misiles de crucero? Los cohetes tiran el motor cuando gastan el combustible.



O drones kamikaze. Los hay a reacción.


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## sikBCN (13 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Claro, que se lo digan a bálticos y checos...



Los bálticos y chechos ya iván "muy bien" antes de entrar en la unión europea, entraron precisamente porque su economía iba MUY BIEN... No es consecuencia de entrar o no, esque antes de entrar cumplían de sobra económicamente los requisitos de entrada.

Entrar en la UE no te convierte del día a la mañana en país próspero.


----------



## pepinox (13 Mar 2022)

John Orfidahl dijo:


> No descarteis a Iran.



Imagínate que ahora, los USA "actúan" y por hache o por be sacan a Irán del mercado petrolero mundíal durante 6 meses o más.

Litro de gasofa = 3 euros, rozando los 4.

Se para la industria europea en seco.

Jajajaja, game over otánicos.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (13 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> O drones kamikaze. Los hay a reacción.



Es que es unos pepinacos gordos y tirando a dar, ¿qué cojones han estado hablando los iranies con los yankis estos dos últimos días?.


----------



## César Borgia (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## delhierro (13 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Es que es unos pepinacos gordos y tirando a dar, ¿qué cojones han estado hablando los iranies con los yankis estos dos últimos días?.



Salvo que se estuviera preparando un ataque en esa base contra iran, le veo poco sentido al que los iranies empiecen una guerra con 10 misiles. Pero esta todo muy loco.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (13 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



OOOOOSTIA PUTA, eso es guerra de la jodida, van a cerrar el estrecho de Ormuz de calle.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (13 Mar 2022)

Cerca del supuesto lugar del ataque en Erbil, muy cerca del consulado de EE. UU


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (13 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> El Gobierno de Rusia anuncia una orden de detención contra el multimillonario George Soros, principal promotor del conflicto en Ucrania
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es el puto amo y va directo contra la cara visible de la bestia, hay más , pero tb les llegará la hora de enfrentarse al Señor y pagar por sus deleznables pecados


----------



## Tons of Fear (13 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> No tiene sentido ni la posible falsa bandera, ni que sea real el ataque de Irán. Ni los unos ni los otros son tan gilipollas de pegarse a punto de tener un acuerdo. Me creo más que sean elementos descontrolados de uno de lso dos bandos que perderán apoyo con el acuerdo.



No te sorprenda que sea Israel que no quiere acuerdo y los elementos bien en USA bien en Israel hayan montado esto.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (13 Mar 2022)

Tons of Fear dijo:


> No te sorprenda que sea Israel que no quiere acuerdo y los elementos bien en USA bien en Israel hayan montado esto.



Pues quién más tiene que perder como se llegue a algún tipo de acuerdo.


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Mar 2022)

"Fulano cuando te pide parece que está dando"


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (13 Mar 2022)

_En los últimos días, el ritmo de los avances rusos en Donetsk y Lugansk se ha incrementado, lo que personifica los éxitos rusos en esta dirección. Las unidades ucranianas pronto podrían enfrentarse a la amenaza de ser rodeadas.
Ya salió el número 25 del Monitor de Conflictos de Ucrania._


----------



## LIRDISM (13 Mar 2022)

No pueden ser grad que son cohetes de artillería, eso han sido misiles balísticos.


----------



## uberales (13 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Pues quién más tiene que perder como se llegue a algún tipo de acuerdo.



Arabia???


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (13 Mar 2022)

Un *hilo* muy interesante sobre el estado de las centrales nucelares


----------



## Gotthard (13 Mar 2022)

Esto es un marica el último de manual. Aqui todo el mundo va tratar de birlarle las patatas al vecino y resolver a hostias los asuntos pendientes.









Ataque aéreo marroquí en Agüenit (Sáhara Occidental) destruye una escuela, pozos de agua y camiones cisterna de transporte de agua potable.


Las noticias más relevantes y la última hora sobre el Sáhara Occidental y el mundo.




www.ecsaharaui.com





Y esperate que aun hay mas.









Pakistán exige responsabilidades a India por el lanzamiento erróneo de un misil


El proyectil aterrizó en la región oriental del Punjab paquistaní, y, aunque no provocó víctimas, sí dañó varias estructuras civiles.




www.publico.es


----------



## Kluster (13 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "Que controvertidos son estos simpaticos nazis nuestros"



Jejeje que traviesillos son nuestros amigos demócratas.


----------



## pepinox (13 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Salvo que se estuviera preparando un ataque en esa base contra iran, le veo poco sentido al que los iranies empiecen una guerra con 10 misiles. Pero esta todo muy loco.



Desde un portaaviones USA ahora enviarán unos avioncitos a bombardear Teherán, e Irán responderá con unos misilitos sobre Tel-aviv. A continuación, Israel enviará un par de nukes tácticas sobre Teherán, y ya tenemos liada la III Guerra Mundial.

Hambre, carestía, peste y frío en Europa Occidental.

El 2022 es un año tan bueno como cualquier otro para morir.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



estos de nexta son pelín peliculeros ... "are expected" ... hay que tener cuidado con ellos


----------



## crocodile (13 Mar 2022)

Señores ojo al precio del petróleo el lunes si esto escala


----------



## Gotthard (13 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> OOOOOSTIA PUTA, eso es guerra de la jodida, van a cerrar el estrecho de Ormuz de calle.



Si tienen la misma fiabilidad con esta noticia que con las que cagan de Ucrania no creo que ni un mal dron yanki haya depegado.


----------



## montytorri (13 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Ufffff


----------



## pirivi-parava (13 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



No lo veo, demasiado precipitado


----------



## BHAN83 (13 Mar 2022)

Los Ucranianos en 2022 me recuerdan a los Catalanes en 2017


Yo creo que han debido ser victimas del mismo lavado de cerebro. Incluso puede que en EEUU tengan algun software comun para todos ellos, para manejar la propaganda automaticamente via bots, infiltrados, paguiteros, massmierda, etc. El ser humano medio no deja de ser robot determinista que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Sir Torpedo (13 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Arabia???



Esa es otra, Arabia saudi a acumulado Diesel como si hubiera un mañana, igual es que no hay mañana.


----------



## Burbujo II (13 Mar 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Desde un portaaviones USA ahora enviarán unos avioncitos a bombardear Teherán, e Irán responderá con unos misilitos sobre Tel-aviv. A continuación, Israel enviará un par de nukes tácticas sobre Teherán, y ya tenemos liada la III Guerra Mundial.
> 
> Hambre, carestía, peste y frío en Europa Occidental.
> 
> El 2022 es un año tan bueno como cualquier otro para morir.



Sólo falta la peste, pues.


----------



## Gotthard (13 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> El Gobierno de Rusia anuncia una orden de detención contra el multimillonario George Soros, principal promotor del conflicto en Ucrania
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si realmente fuera asi Soros estaba espichado con un toquecito de ricino hace años. Con la pila de años que tiene ni merece la pena usar polonio.


----------



## Alvin Red (13 Mar 2022)

Confirmado el ataque, no victimas.








Iraqi president says Erbil missile attack was act of terror


Barham Salih believes aim was to sabotage forming of a new government




www.thenationalnews.com





Lo de Soros no lo he podido confirmar.


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (13 Mar 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Desde un portaaviones USA ahora enviarán unos avioncitos a bombardear Teherán, e Irán responderá con unos misilitos sobre Tel-aviv. A continuación, Israel enviará un par de nukes tácticas sobre Teherán, y ya tenemos liada la III Guerra Mundial.
> 
> Hambre, carestía, peste y frío en Europa Occidental.
> 
> El 2022 es un año tan bueno como cualquier otro para morir.



Si, no desentona con el ambiente general.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (13 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Señores ojo al precio del petróleo el lunes si esto escala



No, no, en esta tesitura más bien para qué va a haber !!!!!


----------



## pepinox (13 Mar 2022)

Agárrense a las kalandracas.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (13 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Señores ojo al precio del petróleo el lunes si esto escala



JODEEERR UN Sabado por la noche, listo para montarla bien un Domingo y pillara todo nacido con el culo al aire un buen Lunes.


----------



## montytorri (13 Mar 2022)

Pues parece que la sede del mossad, estaba en esa base.
Me pilla recién follado, se tenía que decir y se dijo
Fue un placer florear


----------



## Gotthard (13 Mar 2022)

Señores me voy a dormir.... diganle a Putin, Biden, Erdogan y quien coño mande en Teheran que se dejen de hostias y a la cama tambien.


----------



## Papa_Frita (13 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



¿Qué?


----------



## Magick (13 Mar 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Es el puto amo y va directo contra la cara visible de la bestia, hay más , pero tb les llegará la hora de enfrentarse al Señor y pagar por sus deleznables pecados





En esta foto, vemos a la satanista Marina Abramovich con Jacob Rothschild posando orgullosamente frente a la pintura de Thomas Lawrence, "Satanás reúne sus legiones". Son los mismos miembros de la camarilla global quienes nos revelan su verdadera naturaleza. Son los mismos miembros de la camarilla global quienes nos revelan toda su devoción al satanismo


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (13 Mar 2022)

Directo sobre lo de Erbil en este periódico israelí (aún no hay apenas información:









Missiles fired at Kurdistan capital


* * *




www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sir Torpedo (13 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



JODER no negocias a ostias, yo solo recuerdo algo así en Vietnam con Kisinguer.


----------



## Nico (13 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Es que es unos pepinacos gordos y tirando a dar, *¿qué cojones han estado hablando los iranies con los yankis estos dos últimos días?.*




_- Quiero crema americana
- No!, pistacho

- Te digo que crema americana
- Entonces MISILAZO_

Claro como el agua.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (13 Mar 2022)

Dejo captura porque estos soplapollas lo van a borrar


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (13 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Confirmado el ataque, no victimas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Confirmado el ataque... 
Lo de Soros no... Es que vaya tela con los Burbujos...

Ainss... Paciencia...


----------



## uberales (13 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Esa es otra, Arabia saudi a acumulado Diesel como si hubiera un mañana, igual es que no hay mañana.



¿Cómo? Eso no sabía. Por eso en italia el diesel esta mas caro que la 95...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (13 Mar 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> ¿Qué?



Que la US AIR FORCE está en el aire para repartir ostia en cualquier momento.


----------



## ccartech (13 Mar 2022)

Tanto drama porque respondieron después de 3728272728 ataques q sufrieron ?


----------



## Azrael_II (13 Mar 2022)

A ver 

1. Lo de los drones es de hace 18 horas 
2. Las milicias habrán atacado pero no han tirado estos misiles que no son cohetes 
3. Irán reconoce el ataque pero hace propaganda



4. EEUU ha puesto a sus equipos a volar no para atacar Teherán sino para vigilar y como mucho atacar un puesto fronterizo


----------



## Asurbanipal (13 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Dejo captura porque estos soplapollas lo van a borrar
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 980988



Dudo que sea cierto. 
Sería meterse en un berenjenal en el peor momento.








El mundo en guerra más allá de Ucrania: una veintena de conflictos abiertos ante el olvido de la comunidad internacional


Varios enfrentamientos bélicos mantienen en vilo a distintos territorios en África y Asia. Los números de muertes anuales se cuentan por miles. Grupos de derechos humanos alertan sobre las catástrofes que reinan en esos escenarios.




www.publico.es


----------



## Zbigniew (13 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> JODER no negocias a ostias, yo solo recuerdo algo así en Vietnam con Kisinguer.



Mi amigo Henry ya no esta para trotes


----------



## crocodile (13 Mar 2022)

RUSIA ?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (13 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> ¿Cómo? Eso no sabía. Por eso en italia el diesel esta mas caro que la 95...



Carestía mundial de diesel.


----------



## Papa_Frita (13 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Que la US AIR FORCE está en el aire para repartir ostia en cualquier momento.



No, si ya. Mi "¿qué?" era más para subrayar la que se nos viene encima como sea cierto. No me fío mucho de Nexta tv.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Mar 2022)

montytorri dijo:


> Pues parece que la sede del mossad, estaba en esa base.
> Me pilla recién follado, se tenía que decir y se dijo
> Fue un placer florear



este ataque es una leyenda urbana


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Kabraloka (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Nico (13 Mar 2022)

- _¿Compraste latunes a reventar?_... nooo, mira que me voy a hacer problemas.
- _¿Llenaste el tanque de gasofa?_... y hacer esa fila?, por unos litros, lo dejo para otro día.
- _¿Monedas de plata u oro?_... nunca, yo le voy a unas criptos de unos muchachos ucranianos muy majos.
- _¿Lees Burbuja para estar al tanto de las novedades?_... lo locos esos?, ni borracho, seguro que son de VOX.

Fin.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (13 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> RUSIA ?



Algo tiene que ver, no veo a los iraníes tan animadetes desde lo del general que le volaron.


----------



## César Borgia (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## uberales (13 Mar 2022)

Aquí alguien está cuadrando caja, dos años sin divisas y ahora aprovechando la escasez de producción de gasolina. La otra ves que pasó de 100$ el barril el l de gasolina estaba a 1,4€. Es un puto cuadre de caja todo esto.


----------



## Kartoffeln (13 Mar 2022)

Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map | Flightradar24


The world’s most popular flight tracker. Track planes in real-time on our flight tracker map and get up-to-date flight status & airport information.




www.flightradar24.com













Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map | Flightradar24


View flight on Flightradar24




www.flightradar24.com


----------



## Kartoffeln (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (13 Mar 2022)

Entre misil y misil, la izquierda transmaricabollo la sigue cagando:


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## @Durruty (13 Mar 2022)

Calentando motores en el Libano...


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (13 Mar 2022)

Falsa bandera useña o Isra. para implicar militarmente y poner en funcionamiento la coalición de países del golfo Pérsico.

Que creían los países árabes, que era solo para "desfilar":y recibir juguetitos americanos por su cara bonita.

A combatir ..!! Hombre ya!!... habrán dicho EE UU, a Kuwait, Emiratos árabes, Omán, Qatar, y Arabia saudita.






__





EEUU y países del Golfo Pérsico amplían su cooperación en seguridad y defensa







www.google.com


----------



## Simo Hayha (13 Mar 2022)

Joder, pero que histéricas os ponéis. Los misilicos han caído en un campo de alfalfa, no han habido heridos. Mañana morirán varias decenas de iraníes en Siria, y fin de la historia. Podemos seguir disfrutando de los videos de convoyes rusos destrozados.


----------



## Focus in (13 Mar 2022)

Cine y TV - He visto el reestreno del señor de los anillos (2001) y he descubierto que tiene un mensaje oculto sobre la conservación de la pureza racial y la paz


... y la paz entre los diferentes pueblos. Sauron representa al judío eterno. El anillo a su capital (dineros) corruptor de sociedades y putrefactor de los diferentes pueblos y razas. Gandalf el defensor de la pureza de las razas. El mago malo tiene nariz hebrea, se nota el mensaje oculto...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Kartoffeln (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## montytorri (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (13 Mar 2022)

Ucraidlib.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (13 Mar 2022)

Hey friend, listen…

Igual estamos tan centrados en la guerra en sí que nos estamos perdiendo la mayor reconfiguración global de nuestras vidas. 

Estoy empezando a rascar sobre algo que Zoltan esta teorizando (o avisando):
Un *Breton Woods III


Os recomiendo muchísimo que empecéis a indagar todo esto*


----------



## uberales (13 Mar 2022)

@Durruty dijo:


> Calentando motores en el Libano...
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 981009



Ahí lo que tienen que hacer es dejar que se metan entre ellos...


----------



## amcxxl (13 Mar 2022)

Una diana flotante


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (13 Mar 2022)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> Dudo que sea cierto.
> Sería meterse en un berenjenal en el peor momento.
> 
> 
> ...



Por eso le saqué captura, por el escarnio. Si tienen un mínimo de decencia lo borrarán


----------



## El-Mano (13 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> RUSIA ?



O la propia Israel, que o sería la primera vez...

Lo que dicen de venganza (por ataques a Irán en Siria) de Irán contra una base del mossad en Irak, parece creible.


----------



## uberales (13 Mar 2022)

montytorri dijo:


>



Ataque de elementos descontrolados de facciones iraníes. Venganzas como la otra vez. No son tan tontos los.iraníes, no son unos colgados los chiíes. Y por cierto, los de Oman dudo mucjo que se metan en una guerra estando a bien con todo elmundo.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (13 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ucraidlib.



Zankea si has ampliado la imagen para ver mejor los culos. Más allá de la decepción posterior.
No me siento orgulloso. Es horrible. Pero no soy perfecto.


----------



## Nico (13 Mar 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>




Hombre!, si escribes esas cosas en una pancarta, lo menos que harán será llevarte detenido !!
Hay un límite para los mensajes que puedes portar.


----------



## Zbigniew (13 Mar 2022)

Las guerras básicamente se hacen para destruir capital de todo tipo, empobrecer más a los ya pobres y cambiar el panorama financiero a peor para los de siempre.


----------



## pepinox (13 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> No tiene sentido ni la posible falsa bandera, ni que sea real el ataque de Irán. Ni los unos ni los otros son tan gilipollas de pegarse a punto de tener un acuerdo. Me creo más que sean elementos descontrolados de uno de lso dos bandos que perderán apoyo con el acuerdo.



Dicen que el punto atacado por esos misiles en el Kurdistán Iraquí, estaba funcionando como centro de reclutamiento de voluntarios para ser enviados a Ucrania a luchar contra Rusia.

Así que es un ataque by-proxy de los rusos a USA.

El mensaje de Putin es claro: Ucrania es mía y nadie más mete mano en ella.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Ataque de elementos descontrolados de facciones iraníes. Venganzas como la otra vez. *No son tan tontos los.iraníes*, no son unos colgados los chiíes. Y por cierto, los de Oman dudo mucjo que se metan en una guerra estando a bien con todo elmundo.



tontos no, lo siguiente, ¿ cuántos murieron en el entierro del payo ese ?


----------



## Focus in (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (13 Mar 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Si han sido balisticos, los antiaéreos estaban de paseo... Y viendo los relativos buenos resultados de los Sirios... los usa o no tenían nada o han dejado hacer



Ni una cosa ni otra pero es bien sabido la incapacidad de las baterías Patriot PAC-3 con los misiles Scud en la guerra del Golfo y en los ataques de Yemen con misiles balísticos a Arabia Saudí.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (13 Mar 2022)

Es del 2014, me recuerda cuando hicieron algo parecido en el Mundial de 2010 ante Holanda con el cuadro de "Las lanzas" de Velázquez.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Mar 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Las guerras básicamente se hacen para destruir capital de todo tipo, empobrecer más a los ya pobres y cambiar el panorama financiero a peor para los de siempre.



por lo tanto ....

¿ por qué no usó el coronavirus ? ¿ por qué no lo usa ahora ? ES GRATIS !!!! Está al alcance de cualquiera . Es terriblemente contagioso y mortal ! 

En España ha provocado los mismos efectos que una guerra. La ruina de empresas estructurales que han sido compradas a precio de ganga, la paralización de la economía


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Mar 2022)

Focus in dijo:


>




La diferencia es que el comunismo ahora cambió de bando.


----------



## kenny220 (13 Mar 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Desde un portaaviones USA ahora enviarán unos avioncitos a bombardear Teherán, e Irán responderá con unos misilitos sobre Tel-aviv. A continuación, Israel enviará un par de nukes tácticas sobre Teherán, y ya tenemos liada la III Guerra Mundial.
> 
> Hambre, carestía, peste y frío en Europa Occidental.
> 
> El 2022 es un año tan bueno como cualquier otro para morir.



El tema es que no hay portaaviones usa Ni en el Golfo Pérsico, ni en las cercanías. Y es una tónicas de varios meses, cuando antes siempre había un carrier alli


----------



## Zbigniew (13 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> por lo tanto ....
> 
> ¿ por qué no usó el coronavirus ? ¿ por qué no lo usa ahora ? ES GRATIS !!!! Está al alcance de cualquiera . Es terriblemente contagioso y mortal !
> 
> En España ha provocado los mismos efectos que una guerra. La ruina de empresas estructurales que han sido compradas a precio de ganga, la paralización de la economía



Quién le dice que eso que salió de un pangolin mordido no era una acción bélica?


----------



## Focus in (13 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La diferencia es que el comunismo ahora cambió de bando.



El regimen oligarquico ruso es como si pones el comunismo a macerar en un barril hasta su putrefacción , luego lo filtras con un colador, y te sale el putonismo.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Ataque de elementos descontrolados de facciones iraníes. Venganzas como la otra vez. No son tan tontos los.iraníes, no son unos colgados los chiíes. Y por cierto, los de Oman dudo mucjo que se metan en una guerra estando a bien con todo elmundo.



Descontrolados...facciones...no vale, no es un mortero o un Katiushks.

Han de pagarlo. Sodomícense. Descabezatoállense.


----------



## Zbigniew (13 Mar 2022)

Pero la guerra de verdad se hace siempre desde la FED ,el FMI y la televisión.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

Focus in dijo:


>



Ojo, que le da un cortocircuito a nuestros nazis estalinistas.


----------



## Magick (13 Mar 2022)

Las investigaciones muestran que el ataque con cohetes de esta noche no tuvo nada que ver con el consulado de EE. UU. y estuvo dirigido contra el régimen sionista, en el que todas las bases secretas del Mossad en Erbil, Irak, fueron atacadas y destruidas.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> El tema es que no hay portaaviones usa Ni en el Golfo Pérsico, ni en las cercanías. Y es una tónicas de varios meses, cuando antes siempre había un carrier alli
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 981021



Como si hiciera falta.

Baya analistos.


----------



## Magick (13 Mar 2022)

Fuente de seguridad iraquí: Dos centros de entrenamiento avanzados pertenecientes al Mossad israelí fueron atacados por misiles balísticos en Erbil.


----------



## silenus (13 Mar 2022)

Más de 7.000 turistas rusos están atrapados en Tailandia al no poder acceder a sus cuentas


Unos 7.000 ciudadanos rusos que estaban de viaje de turismo en Tailandia han quedado atrapados en este país debido a la anulación de la vinculación de las tarjetas Mastercard y Visa con sus cuentas en Rusia dentro del paquete de sanciones impuestas por Estados Unidos a Moscú por la invasión de...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (13 Mar 2022)

*Putin 'está sufriendo 'ira de esteroides por el tratamiento con esteroides para el cáncer': los espías occidentales creen que su comportamiento 'cada vez más errático', apariencia hinchada y distanciamiento social absurdo para los visitantes es el resultado de un tratamiento médico *


Fuentes de inteligencia han especulado que la toma de decisiones de Vladimir Putin podría verse comprometida por una enfermedad neurológica o una dependencia excesiva de medicamentos, ya que la salud del déspota ruso sigue en entredicho. La comunidad de inteligencia está compartiendo un número creciente de informes sobre el "comportamiento cada vez más errático" de Putin, combinado con una apariencia hinchada en imágenes recientes, y la absurda distancia que insiste en mantener de los visitantes del Kremlin (en la foto con Macron sobre una mesa de 13 pies, arriba Correcto). Putin, que ahora tiene 69 años, ha lucido una "cara y cuello hinchados" cada vez más en las últimas semanas (principal e inferior derecha), lo que provocó preguntas de espías que sugieren que esto puede ser un efecto secundario de un período prolongado de esteroides contra el cáncer.


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Putin 'está sufriendo 'ira de esteroides por el tratamiento con esteroides para el cáncer': los espías occidentales creen que su comportamiento 'cada vez más errático', apariencia hinchada y distanciamiento social absurdo para los visitantes es el resultado de un tratamiento médico *
> 
> 
> Fuentes de inteligencia han especulado que la toma de decisiones de Vladimir Putin podría verse comprometida por una enfermedad neurológica o una dependencia excesiva de medicamentos, ya que la salud del déspota ruso sigue en entredicho. La comunidad de inteligencia está compartiendo un número creciente de informes sobre el "comportamiento cada vez más errático" de Putin, combinado con una apariencia hinchada en imágenes recientes, y la absurda distancia que insiste en mantener de los visitantes del Kremlin (en la foto con Macron sobre una mesa de 13 pies, arriba Correcto). Putin, que ahora tiene 69 años, ha lucido una "cara y cuello hinchados" cada vez más en las últimas semanas (principal e inferior derecha), lo que provocó preguntas de espías que sugieren que esto puede ser un efecto secundario de un período prolongado de esteroides contra el cáncer.



Y no estará simplemente mayor? Que ya son 70 primeras.


----------



## Don Meliton (13 Mar 2022)

Llama la atencion el numero de chechenos en los videos de propaganda rusos. Sera una manera de probarse a si mismo y al resto de los rusos su "rusidad" lavando con sangre su pasado independentista.

Al mismo tiempo, no siendo rusos etnicos, sus bajas impactaran menos en la opinion publica.

Por annadidura, es un modo de guerra sicologica contra los ukronanzis, que ven dirigidos contra ellos a unos bestias que los superan en mucho en dureza y crueldad.

Es un win-win.

Me vuelvo a quitar el sombrero ante la capacidad de propaganda rusa, realmente saben lo que se hacen y siempre llevan el troleo un paso por delante de la decrepita maquina propagandistica occidental.

Para que nos hagamos una idea, seria como enviar a nuestros menas a la guerra, cosa que a nadie se le ha ocurrido ni se le ocurrira.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Mar 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Quién le dice que eso que salió de un pangolin mordido no era una acción bélica?



de hecho estamos en plena guerra ! 

El coronavirus era para calentar motores .

Ahora toca misilazos de los rusos/chinos y revolución de los moros/negros


----------



## Don Meliton (13 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Putin 'está sufriendo 'ira de esteroides por el tratamiento con esteroides para el cáncer': los espías occidentales creen que su comportamiento 'cada vez más errático', apariencia hinchada y distanciamiento social absurdo para los visitantes es el resultado de un tratamiento médico *
> 
> 
> Fuentes de inteligencia han especulado que la toma de decisiones de Vladimir Putin podría verse comprometida por una enfermedad neurológica o una dependencia excesiva de medicamentos, ya que la salud del déspota ruso sigue en entredicho. La comunidad de inteligencia está compartiendo un número creciente de informes sobre el "comportamiento cada vez más errático" de Putin, combinado con una apariencia hinchada en imágenes recientes, y la absurda distancia que insiste en mantener de los visitantes del Kremlin (en la foto con Macron sobre una mesa de 13 pies, arriba Correcto). Putin, que ahora tiene 69 años, ha lucido una "cara y cuello hinchados" cada vez más en las últimas semanas (principal e inferior derecha), lo que provocó preguntas de espías que sugieren que esto puede ser un efecto secundario de un período prolongado de esteroides contra el cáncer.



Ya sacan los mismos analisis sicologicos PACO que en su idea hicieron a Jitler.

Que mas pruebas necesitamos de que la maquina propagandistica occidental esta acabada? No saben mas que repetir los mismo trucos.


----------



## Zbigniew (13 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> de hecho estamos en plena guerra !
> 
> El coronavirus era para calentar motores .
> 
> Ahora toca misilazos de los rusos/chinos y revolución de los moros/negros



Ya veremos Ata, yo quiero ver eso que llaman los "mercaos" esta semana.Y el movimiento del otro día de los mercados raro ,raro.Ya veo porque.


----------



## Zbigniew (13 Mar 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Ya sacan los mismos analisis sicologicos PACO que en su idea hicieron a Jitler.
> 
> Que mas pruebas necesitamos de que la maquina propagandistica occidental esta acabada? No saben mas que repetir los mismo trucos.



Me han dicho en Langley que come niños con ensalada


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (13 Mar 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Ya sacan los mismos analisis sicologicos PACO que en su idea hicieron a Jitler.
> 
> Que mas pruebas necesitamos de que la maquina propagandistica occidental esta acabada? No saben mas que repetir los mismo trucos.



Seran trucos viejos y repetidos, pero el lunes en el trabajo todes histeriques porque "Putin tiene cancer terminal y va a apretar el boton rojo para que nos muramos todos con el".

Para que cambiar algo si funciona ferpectamente?


----------



## Focus in (13 Mar 2022)

putin tiene parkinson y cancer esofagico


----------



## keylargof (13 Mar 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Dicen que el punto atacado por esos misiles en el Kurdistán Iraquí, estaba funcionando como centro de reclutamiento de voluntarios para ser enviados a Ucrania a luchar contra Rusia.
> 
> Así que es un ataque by-proxy de los rusos a USA.
> 
> El mensaje de Putin es claro: Ucrania es mía y nadie más mete mano en ella.



Faltan aliens y monjas transexuales pero buena historia


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (13 Mar 2022)

Hay cosas realmente interesantes aquí.









The Weakness of the Despot


An expert on Stalin discusses Putin, Russia, and the West.




www.newyorker.com


----------



## Focus in (13 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Si, si y tu vas a tener cancer de piel............



La cara hinchada es de la prednisona, cara de luna llena lo llaman los medicos, la prednisona es para reducir la inflamacion y la descompensacion quimica que le da el tratamiento, tambien para quitar nauseas y no perder el apetito. Seguramente cogio el virus del papiloma humano comiendo muchos coños pues ha estado con mas tias que julio iglesias (es lo que tiene la pasta y posicion)

El parkinson lo dijo un espia agente doble en londres en el 2019.


----------



## Teuro (13 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Pendiente de confirmación, parece que el consulado de los EEUU en Erbil ha sido atacado. Ojo, algo traman...EDITO. PARECE QUE QUIEREN ACUSAR A IRAN, ESTO PUEDE GENERAR UN CONFLICTO SIN PRECEDENTES (FALSA BANDERA)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La IIIGM no es tal si no tiene varios frentes abiertos a la vez, ideas:


Rusia invade y se anexiona Ucrania.
Iran ataca Irak con la idea de anexionarselo.
Corea la Buena, la de nuestro amado lider, ataca al pozo de vicio y perversión del sur.
China invade Taiwan.
Argelia ataca a Marruecos.
Venezuela no creo que esté para intentar nada.


----------



## Abstenuto (13 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Las investigaciones muestran que el ataque con cohetes de esta noche no tuvo nada que ver con el consulado de EE. UU. y estuvo dirigido contra el régimen sionista, en el que todas las bases secretas del Mossad en Erbil, Irak, fueron atacadas y destruidas.



El Jpost dice que ha sido contra los yanquis
Missiles target US consulate in Erbil, Iraq - report - The Jerusalem Post (jpost.com)


----------



## Decimus (13 Mar 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Ya sacan los mismos analisis sicologicos PACO que en su idea hicieron a Jitler.
> 
> Que mas pruebas necesitamos de que la maquina propagandistica occidental esta acabada? No saben mas que repetir los mismo trucos.



Pues igual que cuando se dice que Biden está a punto de morirse.

Jajajaja con los PUTINIANOS

Tenéis puño de hierro y mandíbula de cristal.

Cuando se meten con vuestro amado lidl os lanzáis en tromba.

¡QUE OS JODANN!


----------



## Burbujo II (13 Mar 2022)

Bueno...

Pues parece que vamos a enpezar con otra oleada de terrorismo.

Podía saber no se.

Gracias, turcomongoles.


----------



## Zbigniew (13 Mar 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Seran trucos viejos y repetidos, pero el lunes en el trabajo todes histeriques porque "Putin tiene cancer terminal y va a apretar el boton rojo para que nos muramos todos con el".
> 
> Para que cambiar algo si funciona ferpectamente?



En su trabajo las charos cotillean sobre la salud de Putin? Desde cuándo? Ya no hablan de Ama Rosa? Joder se lo tiene que pasar usted pipa, menudas risas.


----------



## Magick (13 Mar 2022)

Muchas fuentes confirman ya que era el cuartel general de la CÍA y el Mossad en el Kurdistán iraquí.
Desintegrado.


----------



## Focus in (13 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Pero que tu lo vas a coger todo, ARRODILLATE ANTE EL, porque aun quedaran un par de años para hacer limpieza una vez acabado este mundo, no quiero que digas: PUTIN, que saltara la liebre.



ha, que eres subnormal, entiendo... feliz navidad y tal


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> ¿Pero vamos a ver el coronavirus es para calentar motores contra quien? El coronavirus viene de unos guarros que le metieron un laboratorio nivel 4 franchute y de una puta de los murcielagos china que mandaron de eeuu a alli, pagada por los gusanos, en otras palabras NUCLEARES TACTICAS YA.












¿Qué es el Gran Reinicio, o Gran Reseteo?


El Gran Reseteo, la propuesta del Foro Económico Mundial para resetear el capitalismo, ha dado lugar a una teoría de la conspiración.




elordenmundial.com













The Great Reset


Existe una necesidad urgente de que las partes interesadas a nivel mundial cooperen en la gestión simultánea de las consecuencias directas de la crisis de COVID-19. Para mejorar el estado del mundo, el Foro Económico Mundial está iniciando la iniciativa "El Gran Reinicio".




es.weforum.org


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (13 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Hay cosas realmente interesantes aquí.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solo leo los vomitos satanicos de soros en ese panfleto , no debe ser verdad ni la fecha


----------



## Basster (13 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La IIIGM no es tal si no tiene varios frentes abiertos a la vez, ideas:
> 
> 
> Rusia invade y se anexiona Ucrania.
> ...



Se anexiona Trinidad y Tobago.


----------



## magufone (13 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Hay cosas realmente interesantes aquí.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ciertamente es interesante, reflexiones como esa identificacion estado gobernante muy de la historia rusa: dudo mucho que lideres como los nuestros rascasen alli algo; sin embargo me sigue resultando sorprendente toda esa inclinacion hacia los topicos que tienen tantos y tantos historiadores de la epoca contemporanea. Es como la historia de la musica: hay una serie de dogmas que parecen dificiles de tumbar.


----------



## Teuro (13 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> En todo caso será autoataque. Ya está USA afilando la piñata para hincarle el diente a Irán aprovechando el desconcierto internacional



La invasión Rusa en Ucrania no ha salido como se esperaba, un ataque de EEUU sobre Iran saldrá tres veces peor. No hay posibiidades de atacar a Iran en este momento por parte de EEUU teniendo el conflicto de Ucrania, a no ser que EEUU se desentienda totalmente de Ucrania a cambio de que Rusia haga lo propio con Iran. Pero vamos, la otra opción es ya la guerra total. Solo faltaría que China entre en escena.

Rusia ha amenazado con usar nukes, EEUU no. Pero en caso de que EEUU se vea muy agobiado sería sin duda el primero en usarlas.


----------



## Burbujo II (13 Mar 2022)

*La sequía en Argentina y EEUU agrava la falta de girasol, trigo y maíz*


----------



## Zbigniew (13 Mar 2022)

Basster dijo:


> Se anexiona Trinidad y Tobago.



Eso no, tengo casa en Port of Spain, no joda amigo.


----------



## Focus in (13 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Claro no dejare nada para eliminar a guarros como tu, el bien muerto que dicen. Yo tambien me ire pero hare justicia.



que vas a eliminar si eres un payaso que no tiene media ostia, te pego un guantazo y te visto de torero MONGOLO, pobre de tu madre haber excretado a un reptil como tu por su coño de puta...


----------



## Don Meliton (13 Mar 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Pues igual que cuando se dice que Biden está a punto de morirse.
> 
> Jajajaja con los PUTINIANOS
> 
> ...



Hace falta ser putiniano como tu dices para percatarse que Baiden es un momia senil con un pie en la tumba y seguramente medicado como un caballo??


----------



## Decimus (13 Mar 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Hace falta ser putiniano como tu dices para percatarse que Baiden es un momia senil con un pie en la tumba y seguramente medicado como un caballo??



jeje no pero me gusta veros rabiar como nenazas


----------



## Zbigniew (13 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Muchas fuentes confirman ya que era el cuartel general de la CÍA y el Mossad en el Kurdistán iraquí.
> Desintegrado.



No joda, esta seguro? Que fuentes ,las Cibeles? En serio, donde lo han dicho?


----------



## Mongolo471 (13 Mar 2022)

¿Nos dejaran en España salir con armas blancas o negras, y el objetivo será moro o francés? Se podría añadir gitanos.


----------



## amcxxl (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## podemita medio (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Don Meliton (13 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Hay cosas realmente interesantes aquí.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uff me da mucha pereza leerme una entrevista que empieza negando que la expansion de la OTAN hacia el este ha influido en la guerra de Ucrania. 

Pon las cosas realmente interesantes para los que no tenemos estomago para leer parrafo tras parrafo de propaganda disfrazada de discusion sesuda.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (13 Mar 2022)

Basster dijo:


> Se anexiona Trinidad y Tobago.



A ver quién tiene huevos de anexionarse Antigua y Barbuda.

Lo que tuvieron que ver los conquistadores para ponerle ese nombre.


----------



## INE (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## steppenwulf (13 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Ah si??? yo no he conocido a un lituan@ en mi vida, y vivo en madrid.
> 
> Dime tu cuantos estonios, lituanos etc has conocido....



Pues si.

1991 = 3.706.299

2020 = 2.795.680

Es decir, en los casi treinta años de vida independiente, Lituania ha perdido casi una tercera parte de su población original. Eso es un desplome demográfico

Lituania - Población 2020

El desplome demográfico comenzó en 1994

Demografía de Lituania - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Y los otros bálticos por el estilo

Repito: *¿si los países bálticos (occidentalizados) son tan paradisiacos, por que sus nativos huyen en manadas de ellos?*...


----------



## Señor X (13 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La IIIGM no es tal si no tiene varios frentes abiertos a la vez, ideas:
> 
> 
> Rusia invade y se anexiona Ucrania.
> ...



- Serbia ataca a kosovo, vuelven a crear Yugoslavia y ponen sus ojos en las antiguas republicas escindidas.


----------



## amcxxl (13 Mar 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Uff me da mucha pereza leerme una entrevista que empieza negando que la expansion de la OTAN hacia el este ha influido en la guerra de Ucrania.
> 
> Pon las cosas realmente interesantes para los que no tenemos estomago para leer parrafo tras parrafo de propaganda disfrazada de discusion sesuda.



ahi no puede haber nada interesante sino propaganda de guerra para equiparar a Putin con Stalin (cosa totalmente absurda)

si quieres leer algo interesante sobre la historia de Rusia en la epoca de Stalin lee las obras del propio Stalin

SI quieres saner algo sobre Putin busca los discursos y comparecencias del propio Putin

no dejes nunca que nadie te explique las cosas en funcion de sus intereses, y menos un anglocabron


----------



## JoséBatallas (13 Mar 2022)

VIVA LA PUTA UNION SOVIETICA


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (13 Mar 2022)

steppenwulf dijo:


> Pues si.
> 
> 1991 = 3.706.299
> 
> ...



en general en todo el este de Europa es así, lo absurdo es que aún así están menos degenerados que por Europa Occidental o el norte.


----------



## Lovecraf (13 Mar 2022)

Soros en busca y captura por orden del gobierno de Rusia.








El Gobierno de Rusia anuncia una orden de detención contra el multimillonario George Soros, principal promotor del conflicto en Ucrania







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## Homero+10 (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Mongolo471 (13 Mar 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Soros en busca y captura por orden del gobierno de Rusia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Polonio por favor, junto con todos sus hijos, hijas o que trabajen para él.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (13 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Debo aplaudir y sentirme identificado
> 
> En las guerras de Irak y Afganistán sabía que era un canelo pero poco más podías hacer. Soltar algún clásico de que van por el petróleo y el control territorial para tener la cabeza cerca de Rusia.
> 
> ...



Si todavía funciona lo de las democracias plenas que se lo hagan mirar. Aquí critican a Irán, China, Rusia, Siria, Gadafi pero vaya por Dios que cuando analizas sus sistemas te das cuenta de que la mayoría está a favor del líder o dictador de turno que hay allí, así que como tiene que ser el resto u el entorno de esos países... o que les habrán hecho potencias extranjeras para tener ese apoyo.


----------



## ciruiostar (13 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Desde el 2014 es Rusa se aprobó por referendum, aunque lo ha sido siempre solo hubo un cambio administrativo por Jrushchov, o qué pasó con Kosovo que siempre ha sido territorio Serbio.



Si te pones a pensarlo era ucraniana condicionada antes de 2014, la República de Crimea con un estatuo especial respecto al resto del país.


----------



## little hammer (13 Mar 2022)

*PREGUNTA DEL TRILLÓN*

Teniendo en cuenta que Jerson y Mariopol ya se han rendido se puede decir que si Rusia captura Odesa habrán dejado a Ucrania sin salida al Mar.

¿si eso pasa Ucrania se rendirá?


----------



## amcxxl (13 Mar 2022)

El estado moral y psicológico del presidente de Ucrania, de la última rueda de prensa.


----------



## Borroqueta (13 Mar 2022)

S


amcxxl dijo:


> El estado moral y psicológico del presidente de Ucrania, de la última rueda de prensa.




Ostras esta el hombre que no puede ni aguantarse


----------



## raptors (13 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Pienso que ningun ucraniano piensa realmente que Crimea sea ucraniana, pero las instrucciones de USA al respecto son muy claras.
> 
> Otra cosa creo que el Donbass si lo consideran Ucrania muchos de ellos.



ja... Hasta respondes decentemente... cualquiera que te leyera, pensara que si tienes opinión... pero tu y yo sabemos, todo lo que te gusta empinarte a lo que dicte Usa... ja ja ja a otro perro con tu actuación...!!


----------



## Borroqueta (13 Mar 2022)

Mariupol si no ha caido ya le quedan 2 días, es decir que la ofensiva se puede ir hacia el norte y acabar con la bolsa de ucranianos del Donbas


----------



## cobasy (13 Mar 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> El Jpost dice que ha sido contra los yanquis
> Missiles target US consulate in Erbil, Iraq - report - The Jerusalem Post (jpost.com)



Es por los dos oficiales de alto rango que bombardeo Israel en Damasco hace dos o tres días.


----------



## loveisintheair (13 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Tu no ves otras ex republicas sovieticas lo bien que les va sin Rusia en la UE?????
> 
> No crees que la gente sólo quiere eso.
> 
> Que por culpa del revisionismo hitorico sovietico revanchista estais masacrando un país que os va a odiar más si cabe por decadas



Ahí es donde veo yo que está lo mollar del asunto.
Aunque entendiendo que Putin no quiera amenazas nucleares cerca, igual que EEUU no quería misiles en Cuba, el problema es que la gente de países del Este prefiere vivir como un francés o un alemán antes que como un ruso. Incluso como un español.
Aunque ya no hay muro, la gente sigue saltando hacia este lado.


----------



## Guzmán de Berga (13 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> El estado moral y psicológico del presidente de Ucrania, de la última rueda de prensa.



En menudo fregao está ese señor. Si no le fulminan los unos lo harán los otros.


----------



## Aurkitu (13 Mar 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> *PREGUNTA DEL TRILLÓN*
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta que Jerson y Mariopol ya se han rendido se puede decir que si Rusia captura Odesa habrán dejado a Ucrania sin salida al Mar.
> 
> ¿si eso pasa Ucrania se rendirá?



No, sus corruptos harán lo que les diga EE.UU a través de sus cachorros filonazis...De siempre, aquí lo de menos es la población. Como en cualquier guerra de poder.


----------



## raptors (13 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> No sé qué tendrán pensando para las "nuevas repúblicas" esas del este y sur de Ucrania. A lo mejor pueden hacer como Transnistria y vivir del contrabando y el trafico de armas, aunque precisamente al ser tantas y todas en el mismo sitio no va a haber pastel suficiente para repartir entre todas. Sea lo que sea y tengan pensado algo o no, lo que es seguro es que en el futuro de esas repúblicas lo que va a haber es pobreza, mucha pobreza.



bla bla bla ....


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Mar 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Soros en busca y captura por orden del gobierno de Rusia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y una mierda ! 
De no ser cómplices de toda la trama , los que están asesinando a miles de personas inocentes , habrían liquidado antes a los verdaderos culpables. 


Muerto el perro se acabó la rabia. 

Nunca entendí porque tiene que pagar la población las discrepancias políticas y no ir directamente al origen. Pues no tendrá el " KGB" infinitas formas de matar de forma disimulada o a lo bestia como asesinaron al presidente del gobierno de España Carrero Blanco. que por cierto , es un acto que aplauden los actuales políticos y todo el establishment .


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Mar 2022)

Soros dice que solo deponer a Putin y Xi evitará la ''destrucción de nuestra civilización''


El inversor multimillonario George Soros se ha sumado a las voces que indican que la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Rusia ha dado comienzo a la Tercera Guerra Mundial, y considera que solo retirar del poder a Vladimir Putin y a Xi Jinping evitará la "destrucción de nuestra civilización".



www.eleconomista.es






El inversor multimillonario George Soros se ha sumado a las voces que indican que la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Rusia ha dado comienzo a la Tercera Guerra Mundial, y considera que solo retirar del poder a Vladimir Putin y a Xi Jinping evitará la "destrucción de nuestra civilización".



"Solo podemos esperar que Putin y Xi sean retirados del poder antes de que puedan destruir nuestra civilización", dice concretamente Soros para finalizar su artículo publicado en _Project Syndicate_.

El magnate asegura que el acuerdo firmado entre los líderes de Rusia y China pocas semanas antes de la invasión de Ucrania es clave, y que implicó que el país asiático dio "carta blanca a Putin" para invadir. "[Xi Jinping] debe de estar muy seguro de que su confirmación como gobernante vitalicio de China a finales de este año será una mera formalidad. Habiendo concentrado todo el poder en sus propias manos, Xi ha escrito cuidadosamente el escenario por el cual será elevado al nivel de Mao Zedong y Deng Xiaoping", argumenta.

Con respecto a las intenciones de Putin, Soros considera que el líder ruso "siente que si va a dejar su huella en la historia rusa es ahora o nunca", pero cree que el dirigente "parece haber perdido el contacto con la realidad" y que "juzgó mal la situación en Ucrania" al no prever la resistencia que encontrarían sus fuerzas invasoras.

"Putin parece haberse vuelto literalmente loco. Ha decidido castigar a Ucrania por enfrentarse a él y parece estar actuando sin restricciones. Está lanzando a todo el ejército ruso a la batalla e ignorando todas las reglas de la guerra", señala George Soros, que intuye que Xi podría estar retirando el apoyo a Putin al haber abogado diplomáticamente por la paz.


----------



## raptors (13 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Le subo la apuesta: El objetivo es China. Rusia no tiene ni media ostia para occidente, salvo las nukes, claro está. Se busca un posicionamiento claro de China en el sentido, o estas con el bloque occidental o estas contra él. Es una decisión que China no quiere tomar en público y toda la tensión de acorralar a Putin es para que la cague gaseando alguna ciudad ucraniana o lanzando alguna nuke de unos kilotones. En ese momento toda la presión irá a China a la que se le obligará a sumarse a las sancions o incluirla a ella en las sanciones.



le subo a tu m@m@.... ja ja


----------



## Aurkitu (13 Mar 2022)

Guzmán de Berga dijo:


> En menudo fregao está ese señor. Si no le fulminan los unos lo harán los otros.



Paso atrás, o al lado, y acaba con un tiro en la sien. Que tiene _guardaespaldas,_ es más que probable. Es un marioneta y su final será el que decidan por él, poco más podrá hacer.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Mar 2022)

El periodista español Pablo González, detenido en Polonia, estaba en la lista de prorrusos de Soros


Nacido en Moscú y nieto de un 'niño de la guerra' evacuado a Rusia durante la Guerra Civil, está en prisión desde el pasado lunes acusado de ser un espía para el Kremlin.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (13 Mar 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Solo leo los vomitos satanicos de soros en ese panfleto , no debe ser verdad ni la fecha



No te lo has leído y lo sabes.
He dicho que hay cosas muy interesantes en esa larga entrevista, no que todo lo sea. 
Saludos


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (13 Mar 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Uff me da mucha pereza leerme una entrevista que empieza negando que la expansion de la OTAN hacia el este ha influido en la guerra de Ucrania.
> 
> Pon las cosas realmente interesantes para los que no tenemos estomago para leer parrafo tras parrafo de propaganda disfrazada de discusion sesuda.




Me hace gracia porque más o menos la mitad de la entrevista es una lamida de falo yanki, como es normal y habitual, pero entre la otra mitad hay cosas muy pero que muy interesantes, joder. 


Mañana si me animo os copypasteo algunas buenas cosas de ahí, para los que sois unos cojonazos de aúpa.
No lleva ni diez minutos leérsela entera, ni cinco si haces lectura selectiva.


----------



## raptors (13 Mar 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Unos escupen mierda prousa y otros prorusia, pero cuando veo que alguien se queja solo de un tipo de escupitajo, como poco empiezo a sospechar...



Estás en tu derecho... la pregunta es: cómo diferenciar, según tu, una mierda de otra...??


----------



## raptors (13 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Los van a usar los ucranianos, los rusos y la otan. Y supongo que nadie más porque no hay más contendientes. Es así de triste, pero es así.



Tu generalización esta muy pndeja...


----------



## ccartech (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## ccartech (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## ccartech (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## ccartech (13 Mar 2022)

Presentación oficial de Rusia ante la sesión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU (por Vasily Nebenzia): un informe sobre agentes biológicos que se están desarrollando en los laboratorios de Kiev, Kharkov y Odessa con fondos del Departamento de Defensa de EE. UU.


----------



## ccartech (13 Mar 2022)

01:20 - hora de los misiles golpeando la base israelí-estadounidense en Erbil. Sabin News: [Esta vez] no es al azar en absoluto. Cabe recordar que el general iraní Qasem Soleimani fue martirizado al mismo tiempo.


----------



## raptors (13 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Pendiente de confirmación, parece que el consulado de los EEUU en Erbil ha sido atacado. Ojo, algo traman...EDITO. PARECE QUE QUIEREN ACUSAR A IRAN, ESTO PUEDE GENERAR UN CONFLICTO SIN PRECEDENTES (FALSA BANDERA)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ojala y sea cierto para que los gUSAnos se la vayan pensando... que ya no es tan fácil como antes...


----------



## ccartech (13 Mar 2022)

El ejército DNR noquea al enemigo de Mariupol: un resumen del frente Las unidades avanzadas de la DNR durante el desarrollo de la ofensiva en las afueras del este de Mariupol se fijaron en la calle. Azovstal.


----------



## ccartech (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## raptors (13 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Pienso que ningun ucraniano piensa realmente que Crimea sea ucraniana, pero las instrucciones de USA al respecto son muy claras.
> 
> Otra cosa creo que el Donbass si lo consideran Ucrania muchos de ellos.



eres bueno para camuflarte... pero ya sabemos de que pie cojeas...


----------



## ccartech (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (13 Mar 2022)

Orcorrusa llorando porque han cortado Instagram. los rusos viven en una realidad paralela, como los alemanes en los años 30. El despertar va a ser duro.


----------



## ccartech (13 Mar 2022)

Scott Ritter, ex oficial de inteligencia de la Marina de los EE. UU.: "Entrenamos a los nazis. Las primeras tropas entrenadas por soldados estadounidenses y británicos fueron el batallón neonazi Azov". No verás esto en los medios de WEST. Pero la verdad, no importa cómo difícil, encuentra su camino.


----------



## Nico (13 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Orcorrusa llorando porque han cortado Instagram. los rusos viven en una realidad paralela, como los alemanes en los años 30. El despertar va a ser duro.




Cuando llegue el Apocalipsis (y quizás no falte tanto), las jijeantes instagramers, onlyfaneras y tiktokeras, van a estar más pendientes de los últimos likes (y liquidación de publicidad, no dejemos de lado esto), que del Fin de los Tiempos.

Son encantadoras... ji ji ji... somos chiques !


----------



## jorge (13 Mar 2022)

Como esto siga avanzando vamos a vivir un retroceso de nuestras libertades (ya de por si muy mermadas) que vamos a flipar, aunque me da que eso iba a pasar inexorablemente, esto lo acelerará de forma brutal.

Señores, arrodíllense ante su nuevo Dios, el todopoderoso Estado y su profeta Viruelón I "El Narciso"


----------



## ccartech (13 Mar 2022)

Irán y Azerbaiyán acordaron construir un corredor de transporte que conecte el estado del Cáucaso con su enclave de Nakhchivan sin pasar por Armenia a través del territorio iraní.


----------



## Aurkitu (13 Mar 2022)

Pero aquí, gobernados por perros con collar, el amo los llevo de paseo a levantar la pata y mearse en Ucrania para marcar el territorio.

Gobernados por vendidos.


----------



## Charidemo (13 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Es del 2014, me recuerda cuando hicieron algo parecido en el Mundial de 2010 ante Holanda con el cuadro de "Las lanzas" de Velázquez.



Tiene más expresividad la pintura.


----------



## amcxxl (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Oso Polar (13 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> El problema es que en el proceso Putin ha destruido un país, roto para siempre la vida de decenas de miles de personas, arruinado a su propio país y a los nuestros. Supongo que la "desnazificación" de Ucrania bien merece ese precio.



Es eso o la WW3 y dudo mucho que Rusia quede arruinada.


----------



## Gotthard (13 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Es del 2014, me recuerda cuando hicieron algo parecido en el Mundial de 2010 ante Holanda con el cuadro de "Las lanzas" de Velázquez.



Con la sutil diferencia de que nosotros nunca dejamos de ser España y los cosacos de Zaporiya con el tratado de Alexandrovo pasaron de ser subditos del imperio lituano a ser subditos del imperio ruso, hasta tal punto que perdieron su denominación y pasaron a llamarse cosacos del Mar Negro.


----------



## amcxxl (13 Mar 2022)

*Evangelio de Z*
Marina Yudenich
Memo de una persona rusa.

1-Nunca, bajo ninguna circunstancia, desees el mal a tu país y la derrota de tu ejército.

2-Muévete, no entres en pánico. Todos vamos a morir algún día, y la pregunta es cómo y para qué.

3-Tenga en cuenta que Rusia ahora está en guerra con el Occidente colectivo. Las máscaras se han caído. Algún día podremos volver a ponernos de acuerdo y construir una relación de trabajo, pero esto no sucederá pronto. No tiene sentido abastecerse de estofado y trigo sarraceno porque, en primer lugar, no obtendrá suficiente para toda la vida y, en segundo lugar, verá. artículo 2.

4-No te avergüences de ser ruso. Tuviste la suerte de nacer en un gran país con una larga historia. Este no es tu mérito. Pero está en vuestro poder no desprestigiaros ante la mirada silenciosa de todos vuestros antepasados desde tiempos inmemoriales.

5-Estás sufriendo ahora, tu alma se está volviendo del revés. Esto esta bien. Esto significa que estás vivo, real.

6-Comprender, finalmente, que el humanismo europeo es para quien el humanismo es necesario, y para quien no es necesario - una estrella amarilla en la manga.

7-No caigas en un furor bélico. El ejército sabe qué hacer y lo resolverá por su cuenta. Si quieres pelear, ve a la oficina de registro y alistamiento militar. ¿Quieres unirte al ejército? Luego córtate la nariz: la guerra es suciedad, sangre, orina y miedo animal. En una guerra siempre muere gente pacífica, que no tiene la culpa de nada. Incluso si les lavaron el cerebro con propaganda antirrusa, ahora están en los sótanos y tú estás en el sofá. Ten esto en cuenta cuando quieras balancear tu sable.

8-Llama a tus padres, tranquiliza a tus familiares, pasa una tarde con tus hijos, con tus nietos, haz tu vida normal, porque en esta etapa nada depende
de ti

9-Eres una persona libre. Tienes derecho a no confiar en tu estado
Puedes tomar cada palabra que dice como una mentira. No puedes confiar en tus ojos, oídos e incluso en el quinto punto, y tienes derecho a hacer todas las preguntas que te preocupan. Pero solo después de que termine la lucha. ¿Por qué después? Ver ítem 1.

10-Leer los poemas de T. Shevchenko y L. Ukrainka. Ahora a todos no les da pereza izar a estos poetas en sus estandartes, aunque no hayan leído ni una sola línea de ellos en toda su vida. Y no leíste. No están prohibidos como Dostoievski, así que es hora de arreglarlo.

11-¡Orad por nuestros soldados y creed en nuestra Victoria!


----------



## amcxxl (13 Mar 2022)

*Estas criaturas nunca se levantarán de sus rodillas.*


Khmelnitsky. El funeral de los militares ucranianos. 
Los locos están de rodillas y con el lema de Bandera en los labios.


----------



## Gotthard (13 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La IIIGM no es tal si no tiene varios frentes abiertos a la vez, ideas:
> 
> 
> Rusia invade y se anexiona Ucrania.
> ...



A mi se me ocurren unos cuantos guanazos mas.

* Cagaplayas y pakis se endiñan a bombazos por Cachemira.
* Moros atacan y destruyen campamentos beduinos saharauis.
* Colombia y Venezuela se dan de hostias por algun cacho selva.
* Argentina vuelve a por las Malvinas. Chile les putea en Tierra de Fuego.
* Egipto, Sudan y Sudan del sur se dan de hostias por darse de hostias.
* Arabia Saudi comete atrocidades con armas atomicas en Yemen.
* Israel aprovecha para empujarse a los palestinos fuera de Cisjordania.
* Estalla nueva guerra civil en el Líbano.
* Estallan nuevas guerras civiles en todo el Caúcaso.
* Turquia masacra kurdos y armenios.
* Africa subsahariana estalla en miles de conflictos tribales.
* Toda sudamerica cae en el caos y en una miriada de conflictos civiles.

Y por supuesto: Segunda Guerra Civil en España.

Cuando se va al carajo el derecho internacional y cada uno va a por lo suyo todos los conflictos que estan tapados vuelven a salir.

Creo que solo Portugal, Jamaica y Andorra quedarian sin conflictos reseñables.


----------



## Caracalla (13 Mar 2022)

steppenwulf dijo:


> Pues si.
> 
> 1991 = 3.706.299
> 
> ...



Todo el mundo que pueda va a largarse de cualquier territorio que esté más allá de los lindes del antiguo Imperio Romano.

Roma solo conquistó las partes del mundo que merecían la pena.

El resto es pura mierda. Vivir en Polonia, Lituania, Finlandia o Rusia es un puto castigo infernal.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amcxxl (13 Mar 2022)

*¿Qué está pasando en Jarkov ahora?*
Muchos probablemente no lo recordarán, pero en 2014, cuando el Donbass se rebeló, había muchos residentes en Kharkiv que estaban a favor de las buenas relaciones con Rusia y en contra de los nacionalistas de Kiev y Ucrania Occidental. Sin embargo, no pudieron coordinarse lo suficiente, y los militantes de Azov (muchos locales) enviados a Kharkov rápidamente restauraron el orden allí a su manera: muchas personas desaparecieron sin dejar rastro. Algunos fueron encontrados más tarde en las prisiones, y muchos simplemente no se encontraron en absoluto. Desde entonces, Avakov y "su gente de Azov" han hecho de Kharkiv su base y durante 8 años, de forma rotativa, enviaron a los nacionalistas del oeste de Ucrania a Kharkiv.
Ahora Kharkov no es lo mismo que en 2014, y se puede entender a la gente. Si alguien habla en apoyo de Rusia, ¿cuánto tiempo tendrá que vivir? Además, nadie sabe qué sucederá después de que Rusia complete la desmilitarización y abandone Ucrania. ¿Serán capturados y asesinados de nuevo todos los prorrusos?

Hoy, los administradores del canal de telegramas KHARKOV OUR caminaron por la ciudad y contaron lo que estaba sucediendo allí.



No podíamos caminar a todos lados, no todos podían salir. Pero los administradores-mensajeros lograron deambular por alguna parte. No llegaron a Severka, bueno, a Pyatikhatki, por supuesto, también. No se fotografió nada para no asustar a la gente y no complacer a la defensa, de lo contrario, están nerviosos. Es cierto que a un administrador de Gagarin, en el distrito de Zernovaya, se le preguntó estrictamente a quién estaba esperando, y el segundo presentó documentos cinco veces en cuatro horas de caminata. En general, no está a la altura de las fotos.

Finalmente:
1. A excepción de las afueras afectadas (de las cuales hoy llegamos a Alekseevka, Nueva Baviera y Vostochny), la ciudad no da la impresión de "destruida". El ejército produce: pocos automóviles, semáforos que no funcionan, defensa territorial y fuerzas militares, puestos de control, por supuesto. Pero la destrucción e incluso las ventanas rotas no son tan pocas, son muy desiguales. Por lo que vimos hoy, los estaban buscando específicamente: una casa en Nueva Baviera, una casa con ballenas en Alekseevka, ventanas plantadas en casas en Vostochny. Tal vez, el centro, el Palacio del Trabajo volado (así es) y el departamento de policía y la SBU bombardeados, causen una fuerte impresión, pero no más difícil que los edificios residenciales. Y, sí, nadie, por supuesto, bombardeó la Casa de la Ópera, varias colas gastadas de misiles MLRS, que estaban en algún lugar cercano y dispararon con poder y fuerza, cayeron sobre ella. De ahí se sacaron los cristales de las puertas; por lo demás intacto. Nikolsky desde el exterior tampoco parece particularmente herido: después de todo, aparentemente, algo fue derribado por la defensa aérea sobre él, y este algo, un cohete o más bien un dron, cayó en la cúpula.



2. En la mayoría de las áreas de la ciudad, solo los sonidos y los cañonazos hablan de guerra. Hoy estaba un poco histérica, incluso la artillería pesada disparó como si tuviera prisa. Muy a menudo se podía escuchar el trabajo "doble" de los cañones antiaéreos con morteros o con MLRS. En general, si camina con buenos auriculares, solo los semáforos oscuros y las carreteras vacías indican que algo anda mal. A lo largo de Gagarin hasta New Line, a lo largo de Moskovsky hasta Prolet, a lo largo de Poltava Way hasta la Iglesia Kholodnogorsk, así como en Pavlovo Pole, en Lower y Upper Novoselovka, en Novozhanovo no hay signos de que algo ande mal con Járkov. Incluso conducen camiones de basura.

3. Hoy, las "baterías de artillería" funcionan con mayor intensidad (quién sabe cuánto hay, no se nota por el sonido) en el área de Shishkovka, en el área de la estación de metro Kievskaya, en el área del aeropuerto, en el área de la zona industrial "Malyshevskaya", en el área del primer puesto ferroviario en Baviera y, si no se equivoca, en Dikanevka. Esperemos que ni se le haya ocurrido ponerle artillería a Dikanevka, porque oh, qué pasará si llega.

4. Defensa Territorial, por cierto, aunque nervioso, pero cuerdo, un administrador acaba de ser atrapado hoy por un teroboronets completamente tonto, a quien sus colegas en el puesto de control habrían golpeado con gusto. No se ve entusiasmo ni entre las fuerzas de defensa ni entre las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Más inspirados estaban todo tipo de tontos en las colas y solo en las calles, derrotando ruidosamente no solo a Putin, sino junto con él a Lukashenka y Sinzipyn (así es). A los ojos de los tontos, estaba claro que si alguien les diera una ametralladora ahora, estarían cubiertos como el infierno de incienso. Ciudadanos muy combativos. En general, el resto de la gente del pueblo parecía menos deprimido que en días anteriores, incluso aquellos que hicieron fila y se agacharon involuntariamente ante el MLRS especialmente ruidoso. Por cierto, las colas por la ciudad son muy desiguales: en algunas zonas son de kilómetros, en otras no hay nada. Ahí es donde hay invariablemente,

5. Como era de esperar: muchas de las destrucciones publicitadas resultaron estar notablemente infladas. Bueno, con el mismo Nikolsky u Opera. O con la planta de Shevchenko, que generalmente está intacta y está funcionando (allí, más de una vez, voló a la sede de la defensa, que estaba ubicada en el edificio de la escuela vocacional). Estábamos convencidos de que muchas de las destrucciones no eran impactos, sino colas de misiles de los MLRS, de los ucranianos, que disparaban cerca. Por supuesto, todo esto no niega la tragedia de las víctimas entre los Jarkovitas o el destino no menos trágico del norte de Saltovka (estamos pensando en hacer una redada separada allí). Pero la imagen "Kharkiv = Grozny", que dibujan obstinadamente todos los medios ucranianos, no corresponde en absoluto a la realidad. Y parece que los medios son muy conscientes de esto, pero por alguna razón realmente necesitan pintar esta imagen.

Cada vez más, en Kharkov, los habitantes restantes están causando escándalos a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y la
Defensa Territorial, que están colocando morteros y MLRS en áreas residenciales. Es cierto que estos escándalos no siempre terminan sin dolor para los residentes de Kharkiv. Ambas partes son claras aquí: los residentes de Kharkiv, incluso aquellos que son pro-ucranianos, saben desde hace mucho tiempo que podría llegar una respuesta, y creen que no es tan arriesgado pelear con las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania; y las Fuerzas Armadas, a su vez, no son policías municipales ni timurovitas, cualquier militar puede reaccionar ante los gritos de los civiles como un peligro. Por lo tanto, no recomendaríamos a los residentes de Kharkiv que intenten "alejar" MLRS y obuses de sus patios, esto es inútil y peligroso. Mejor trata de esconderte.

masterok.livejournal.com/7831375.html


----------



## Caracalla (13 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> No sé qué tendrán pensando para las "nuevas repúblicas" esas del este y sur de Ucrania. A lo mejor pueden hacer como Transnistria y vivir del contrabando y el trafico de armas, aunque precisamente al ser tantas y todas en el mismo sitio no va a haber pastel suficiente para repartir entre todas. Sea lo que sea y tengan pensado algo o no, lo que es seguro es que en el futuro de esas repúblicas lo que va a haber es pobreza, mucha pobreza.



Tras un referendum. Todas estas Repúblicas de Sumi, Jarkov, Lugansk, Donetsk, Jersón y Odessa van a solicitar la admisión en la Federación Rusa.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gotthard (13 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Hay cosas realmente interesantes aquí.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, el articulo entra en temas que se estan obviando en todos los analisis de a todo un euro que se publican en los digitales, y lo mas importante, no entra en desprecios partisanos sino en argumentaciones historicas. De hecho dice muchas cosas que no son del gusto del relato occidental ni del ruso. Al final al entrevistado la SVR le envenenará con polonio y la CIA lo tirará por un balcón.









Stephen Kotkin - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## willbeend (13 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Jejeje que traviesillos son nuestros amigos demócratas.



Son cosas de chavales...


----------



## Aurkitu (13 Mar 2022)

Es que de eso se trata. Los tarados de bandera son lo que son, unos fanáticos nacionalistas de mierda, que no esconden que buscan encarnizar el odio y no prospere ningún tipo de dialogo; cuanto más tiempo pase más dolor irreparable. Quieren limpiar todo atisbo rusófilo de la sociedad que ellos consideran que debe ser _pura_. Si tiene que quedar en ruinas medio país, para ellos mejor antes que _rusa_. Y si quedan derrotados, esa gente se masturba de victimismo los próximos decenios.


----------



## Antiparticula (13 Mar 2022)

ransomraff dijo:


> Utilizar a la población civil como escudos humanos es de lo más ruin que se puede ver en una guerra.



Lo inventó Sadam Hussein.
Cuando las guerras se convirtieron en espectaculos televisivos .


----------



## arriondas (13 Mar 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Todo el mundo que pueda va a largarse de cualquier territorio que esté más allá de los lindes del antiguo Imperio Romano.
> 
> Roma solo conquistó las partes del mundo que merecían la pena.
> 
> ...



A decir verdad, países como España, Italia, o Francia están entre los mejores lugares del mundo para vivir. Y no me refiero al dinero, sino al clima. Una combinación de horas de sol y temperaturas más o menos agradables, están en la zona ideal. Regiones como Florida, Arizona y Nevada, Canadá, Urales o Siberia, Singapur, buena parte de Australia... Sin los adelantos tecnológicos serían lugares muy poco recomendables para asentarse.


----------



## Fabs (13 Mar 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Una cosa es segura: esos misiles los ha tirado uno de las decenas de enemigos que tiene USA.



Sí, como con el Maine... yo no estaría tan seguro.


----------



## Magick (13 Mar 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> No joda, esta seguro? Que fuentes ,las Cibeles? En serio, donde lo han dicho?



Zbigniew, no es nada personal, pero ese nick que tienes y ese careto no lo quiero seguir viendo, me da mal rollo.
AL IGNORE


----------



## Magick (13 Mar 2022)

Basster dijo:


> Se anexiona Trinidad y Tobago.



Ahora se llama Trinidadytobago.


----------



## Magick (13 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> ahi no puede haber nada interesante sino propaganda de guerra para equiparar a Putin con Stalin (cosa totalmente absurda)
> 
> si quieres leer algo interesante sobre la historia de Rusia en la epoca de Stalin lee las obras del propio Stalin
> 
> ...



Entrevistas a Putin de Oliver Stone:


----------



## crocodile (13 Mar 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Tras un referendum. Todas estas Repúblicas de Sumi, Jarkov, Lugansk, Donetsk, Jersón y Odessa van a solicitar la admisión en la Federación Rusa.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk



No lo creo , el Kremlin solo busca desnazificacion , neutralidad , independencia de LPR y DPR Y Crimea rusa, es por eso que la gente no se arriesga a ir contra los ukronazis porque sabe que en un futuro los ukros volverán a las zonas ahora liberadas provisionalmente por Rusia


----------



## Caracalla (13 Mar 2022)

Seamos serios.

El territorio al Norte del Rin es indiseable para la vida durante meses. Meses en los que tu territorio tratata de matarte.

No hay sol, el cielo encapotado durante semanas, frio horrible.

No es un tema de Españita.

China es china por su clima y por su territorio.

Rusia siempre será "pobre" porque a poco que un Ruso junte 4 duros y pueda salir de Rusia y sienta en cuerpo la radiación solar de Miami o un Invierno en Londres con mínimas de -2 grados... cuando piense en volve a Arkangelsk se le arrugarán los huevos.

Todo lo que queda más alla de lindes del Imperio Romano... son territorios para la minería.

Vivir es otra cosa, vivir es Tailandia, es el Caribe, Japón, India o el Mediterraneo.

El éxito de una civilización radica siempre en el territorio que ocupa. Por eso USA es indestructible porque tiene los recursos de Rusia y partes del país con climatología excelente como LA o Florida.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## crocodile (13 Mar 2022)

UK restringe espacio aéreo y restringe GPS en zona de Escocia por visita de portaaviones.









Airspace and GPS restricted for carrier visit to Scotland


Airspace is being restricted and limited GPS jamming will take place for the visit of HMS Queen Elizabeth to the Firth of Clyde between 0500 hours on the 14th of March to 2359 hours on the 20th of March.




ukdefencejournal.org.uk


----------



## Caracalla (13 Mar 2022)

España es la costa y la cordillera Cantábrica. 

Lo de dentro es nuestra Rusia para sacar trigo y darnos de comer.

Pero no es un tema de España. Es un tema de que tener apenas horas de sol durante meses es dañino para la salud. Que el frio excesivo mata mucho más que el calor.

45 grados o 50 grados son apenas 10-15 grados más de diferencia con la temperatura corporal normal de un ser humano.

-10 grados supone un gradiente térmico de 46 grados frente a tu temperatura normal. El exterior te está drenando energia a un ritmo brutal y eso es dañino y muy peligroso.

Es desagradable.

Nadie quiere vivir así. Se tolera, por muchos motivos. Pero no es lo deseable.

Ese clima es un lastre para la civilización que more en ese territorio porqué es un clima que espanta, que expulsa a la gente. No la atrae y por tanto frena el crecimiento y el desarrollo económico.



Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sada (13 Mar 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Todo el mundo que pueda va a largarse de cualquier territorio que esté más allá de los lindes del antiguo Imperio Romano.
> 
> Roma solo conquistó las partes del mundo que merecían la pena.
> 
> ...



Tal cual


----------



## John Nash (13 Mar 2022)

Facebook permitirá temporalmente publicaciones que llamen a la violencia contra los rusos y a la muerte de Putin


Meta Platforms permitirá a los usuarios de Facebook e Instagram en algunos países llamar a la violencia contra los rusos y los soldados rusos en el contexto de la invasión de...




www.elmundo.es





*Facebook permitirá temporalmente publicaciones que llamen a la violencia contra los rusos y a la muerte de Putin.*


----------



## Palimpsesto. (13 Mar 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Seamos serios.
> 
> El territorio al Norte del Rin es indiseable para la vida durante meses. Meses en los que tu territorio tratata de matarte.
> 
> ...



Totalmente. Conozco bien el clima al norte del rin. Es un autentico horror. Viento frio lluvia y humedad. Lo peor que he experimentado con diferencia y he trabajado en muchos climas extremos del planeta.
En pacohistan la mayoría no sabe lo que tenemos.

Las zonas verdes y rojas son las inhabitables. 
Bélgica Holanda Dinamarca y gb.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Mar 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa,….


----------



## el ejpertoc (13 Mar 2022)

*mirad los comentarios de este vídeo, 100% borregos follaviejo.*


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

I was in Yavoriv in early February to see Florida National Guard train Ukrainian forces at the International Center for Peacekeeping and Security, where NATO forces have trained with Ukrainian counterparts for years.

estos ukros estan locos , una base de entrenamiento usa en suelo ukro la llaman de peacekeeping.. buenondspero eue los rusos les zurren bien con misiles...

usa debe decirles que se rindan.. esta guerra esta perdida para ucrania


----------



## Palimpsesto. (13 Mar 2022)

No es el frio que nos referimos.
El frio pobre es el de escocia y zonas remotas de Dinamarca. cero grados a 5 grados 5 meses al año más lluvia, Viento de 25 kmh de media, humedad, poco sol. Borde del mar, plano, nada de montañas para esquiar.
Es más duro el clima de Escocia que el de Suiza. Las montañas dan protección frente a lo más agresivo:EL VIENTO


----------



## SkywalkerAND (13 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Creo que solo Portugal, Jamaica y *Andorra *quedarian sin conflictos reseñables.



Como que sin conflictos reseñables?
Aprovecharíamos la coyuntura para expandirnos hacia el sur y anexionarnos la ciudad de La Seu d'Urgell, ya de facto la 8a parroquia de Andorra.

Así nos haríamos con los recursos de allí, es decir el Mercadona y los lupanares que hay desperdigados por la ciudad...


----------



## Palimpsesto. (13 Mar 2022)

Bye-bye to the Big Mac: Russia’s war heralds a dark, isolated economic era


The invasion of Ukraine could pitch Moscow, and the world, back into financial crises that had seemed part of history




www.theguardian.com





Rusia si que van a salir más fuertes.
Se están librando de toda la basura anglo


----------



## Harman (13 Mar 2022)

El frente diplomático


El pasado lunes, con solo un pequeño retraso de dos horas a la espera de la llegada del Black Hawk polaco que trasladaba a la delegación ucraniana (esta vez sin cambios, al contrario que entre el p…




slavyangrad.es











El frente diplomático


13/03/2022


El pasado lunes, con solo un pequeño retraso de dos horas a la espera de la llegada del Black Hawk polaco que trasladaba a la delegación ucraniana (esta vez sin cambios, al contrario que entre el primer y segundo encuentro, cuando uno de los miembros murió asesinado por el SBU), se celebró en Bielorrusia la tercera reunión Rusia-Ucrania desde el inicio de la intervención rusa. La reunión, en la que no se produjeron grandes avances más allá de una nueva discusión sobre el tema de los corredores humanitarios, no ha sido el único contacto público entre delegaciones rusas y ucranianas. A pesar de la guerra y de la ruptura de relaciones por parte de Ucrania, el jueves los ministros de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia y Ucrania se reunieron en Antalya, Turquía, en lo que ha sido el contacto de más alto nivel entre los dos países desde el reconocimiento ruso de las Repúblicas Populares y el inicio de la operación militar rusa.

Ninguna de las dos reuniones ha dado, aparentemente, grandes resultados: salvo excepciones como la de la ciudad de Sumi, los corredores humanitarios no acaban de funcionar en las zonas más importantes como Mariupol y no se ha producido tampoco el alto el fuego que el ministro Kuleba llevaba como exigencia principal a la reunión de Antalya. Con ese encuentro, Erdoğan finalmente conseguía algo que llevaba tiempo intentando: presentarse como mediador en un conflicto en el que siempre ha buscado pescar en río revuelto. En el encuentro pudieron verse, de forma más pública que en el formato de negociaciones en Bielorrusia, las contradicciones que existen entre las partes. Mientras Rusia exige a Ucrania una serie de pasos políticos, Ucrania, que ha perdido el control de sus fronteras del este y se enfrenta a miles de soldados rusos en su territorio, exige un alto el fuego y retirada inmediata de las tropas rusas.

En paralelo a las reuniones directas se han producido también otros encuentros diplomáticos entre los que destaca la visita de Naftali Bennet a Moscú, tras la cual la prensa israelí publicó algunos detalles de la negociación que no habían trascendido hasta entonces y hablaban de una oferta final que Rusia ha presentado a Ucrania. Tal y como había afirmado horas antes el secretario de prensa del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov, la oferta rusa implica unas condiciones claras: finalización inmediata de la operación militar en el momento en el que Ucrania acepte las condiciones rusas.

Según _The Jerusalem Post_, que cita información sobre las negociaciones entre Bennett y Putin, la oferta final se debe a que la negociación directa entre Kiev y Moscú iría más allá de lo publicado en la prensa y se estaría haciendo al margen de los socios occidentales de Ucrania. Una interpretación optimista en la que Ucrania estaría buscando un acuerdo con Rusia más allá de los deseos de sus principales valedores internacionales, que continúan enviando armas con la clara intención de alargar la guerra y aumentar los costes para Moscú sin pararse a pensar en exceso en las consecuencias que una guerra larga tendría para Ucrania.

Esta interpretación de un posible acuerdo entre las partes en conflicto se ha visto respaldada por algunas de las declaraciones que Volodymyr Zelensky ha realizado esta semana en la prensa estadounidense, en las que el presidente ucraniano se refirió a la decepción por la postura de la OTAN y la negativa a “cerrar el cielo”, pero también a las Repúblicas Populares y a Crimea. Y una vez más, como lo ha hecho durante meses desde una posición de fuerza en el formato Normandía aunque ahora en posición de debilidad, exige un contacto directo con Vladimir Putin que se le sigue negando.

“En primer lugar, estoy dispuesto al diálogo. No estamos dispuestos a la capitulación porque esto no es sobre mí, esto es sobre las personas que me eligieron”, afirmó Zelensky en una entrevista concedida al canal de televisión _ABC_. “Sobre la OTAN, me he enfriado en esta cuestión hace tiempo, desde que comprendimos que la OTAN no está dispuesta a aceptar a Ucrania. La alianza tiene miedo de hacer cosas polémicas y de enfrentarse a Rusia. Nunca he querido ser un país que suplica cosas de rodillas y no vamos a ser ese país y no quiero ser ese presidente”, continuó el presidente ucraniano, que se mostró irritado ante las preguntas del periodista, que insistía en la negativa de la OTAN a imponer una zona de exclusión área.

“Le he dicho que lo más importante para nosotros ahora es la seguridad en el cielo. No podemos permitir que solo Rusia sea activa ahí porque nos están bombardeando, están enviando misiles, helicópteros, aeronaves. Muchas cosas, pero no estamos haciendo esto porque no tenemos el cielo, no controlamos nuestro cielo”, insistió el presidente ucraniano, que volvió a exigir que sus socios occidentales derriben los misiles rusos, una opción que la OTAN ha descartado repetidamente ya que implicaría un evidente riesgo de guerra con Rusia.

Más allá de la situación militar, Zelensky se refirió también a la cuestión política, que aparentemente presentó como una cuestión más sencilla. “Creo que los temas sobre los territorios temporalmente ocupados y las repúblicas no reconocidas, que no han sido reconocidas más que por Rusia, estas pseudorepúblicas, podemos discutirlo y encontrar un compromiso sobre cómo esos territorios van a vivir. Lo que es importante para mí es cómo van a vivir en esos territorios las personas que quieren ser parte de Ucrania”, afirmó Zelensky, que afirmó que “la cuestión es más difícil que simplemente reconocerlas”.

Esta aparente voluntad de aceptar -al menos de forma temporal- los hechos consumados contrasta con la postura de Kiev en los últimos siete años, su negativa a cualquier compromiso en este sentido y también a la confianza de Ucrania en que, de alguna manera, sus socios conseguirán hacer que Ucrania gane esta guerra. “Es otro ultimátum y no estamos dispuestos a ningún ultimátum”, afirmó seguidamente Zelensky, que volvió a exigir que “el presidente Putin empiece a hablar, empezar el diálogo en lugar de vivir en una burbuja informativa sin oxígeno”. Ucrania parece así continuar con su estrategia de dilatar las negociaciones en el tiempo de la misma forma que lo ha hecho estos años: dando señales de disponibilidad para el compromiso y alargando después un proceso que nunca ha dado resultados.

El jueves, el medio ucraniano _Zerkalo Nedeli_ publicaba con más detalles las exigencias rusas, esas que Lavrov afirmó que Rusia trató de conseguir por medios diplomáticos, que se convirtieron en militares ante la negativa de Ucrania y de la OTAN a negociar unas propuestas de seguridad en Europa que tuvieran en cuenta los intereses rusos. Esa propuesta rusa, supuestamente la propuesta final, incluye seis puntos, cuyos primeros cinco deberían ser incluidos en la Constitución de Ucrania:

Renuncia a la OTAN y estatus de neutraliadd para Ucrania. Rusia sería uno de los garantes de la seguridad de Ucrania.
Estatus de segunda lengua del país para la lengua rusa y derogación de todas las leyes contrarias a ello.
Reconocimiento de Crimea como parte de Rusia.
Reconocimiento de la RPD y la RPL según sus fronteras administrativas (las regiones de Donetsk y Lugansk tal y como existían en 2014).
Desnazificación: prohibición de las actividades de partidos y organizaciones ultranacionalistas, nazis y neonazis y derogación de las actuales leyes de enaltecimiento de nazis y neonazis.
Desmilitarización.
Los dos primeros puntos siempre han formado parte de las exigencias rusas a Ucrania y a sus socios, el primero por motivos de seguridad nacional y seguridad en Europa en general y el segundo por la defensa de una parte importante del país, cuyos derechos lingüísticos han sido pisoteados por los gobiernos post-Maidan. La posición de debilidad de Ucrania ahora ha hecho introducir también las exigencias de reconocimiento de las fronteras nacidas del movimiento contrario al cambio de régimen en 2014, no solo en relación con Crimea sino también con Donbass. No hay ya espacio para el compromiso y los siete años de intentos rusos de encajar Donbass en una nueva Ucrania han quedado en el pasado. A esas exigencias, Rusia ha añadido también la desmilitarización y la desnazificación, en forma de prohibición de todos aquellos grupos de ideologías radicales o neonazis como el Praviy Sektor, C14 y especialmente el regimiento Azov, cuyos miembros han sido vistos recibiendo entrenamiento sobre el uso de armas enviadas por países como el Reino Unido por parte de instructores occidentales.

Moscú insiste en lograr una Ucrania neutral -sin Crimea ni las antiguas regiones de Donetsk y Lugansk- y sin posibilidad a ser usada como herramienta contra Rusia en esta oferta final que aún no está en condiciones de imponer militarmente. Es improbable que Ucrania, que resiste en sus ciudades principales -Kiev y Járkov se encuentran prácticamente cercadas y Odessa se encuentra aún lejos del frente- y sigue contando con un constante suministro de armas de sus socios occidentales, que le prometen también más financiación para garantizar que continúe la guerra, vaya a aceptar negociar siquiera sobre estos términos. Frente a las informaciones procedentes de Ucrania que afirman que el presidente israelí sugirió a Zelensky aceptar la oferta rusa, se alarga también la sombra de lo planteado por Macron, uno de los pocos líderes que realamente trataron de dar un impulso a la diplomacia en vísperas de la internvención rusa. “Lo peor está por venir”, planteó el presidente francés, consciente de que Rusia ha ralentizado estos días sus operaciones militares para dar espacio a la negociación.


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

NO OS PERDAIS EL VIDEO ...


----------



## arriondas (13 Mar 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Bye-bye to the Big Mac: Russia’s war heralds a dark, isolated economic era
> 
> 
> The invasion of Ukraine could pitch Moscow, and the world, back into financial crises that had seemed part of history
> ...



Sin Disney, sin Netflix, sin McDonalds, sin Coca Cola... No, si al final salen ganando. No les contaminan el cuerpo y la mente....


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Mar 2022)

Los rusos llevaron a cabo un ataque aéreo contra el centro internacional de mantenimiento de la paz y seguridad en la región de Lviv.


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

este va muuuuy pasado de coca ....


----------



## el ejpertoc (13 Mar 2022)

EEUU tiene ya listo su nuevo bombardero: 'invisible' a radares y capaz de lanzar armas convencionales o termonucleares


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Los rusos llevaron a cabo un ataque aéreo contra el centro internacional de mantenimiento de la paz y seguridad en la región de Lviv.




concretamente en yavoriv, a 10 km de la frontera polca, es un centro donde guardan las armas que pasan de polonia...

les van a volar ese sitio...


----------



## Magick (13 Mar 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> España es la costa y la cordillera Cantábrica.
> 
> Lo de dentro es nuestra Rusia para sacar trigo y darnos de comer.
> 
> ...



No todo es temperatura, no afecta a todos por igual.
A mi una temperatura por encima de 30 grados me da fastidio, me siento cansado, he viajado por zonas tropicales y no podría vivir en climas así.
Y al contrario, por debajo de 12-15 grados me encuentro mejor, más fuerte, más activo, incluso me mejora el estado de ánimo.
Cada persona es un mundo.


----------



## vettonio (13 Mar 2022)

Dice el qué, no aclara el cómo... jojojo

Ramzan Kadyrov: "Si me hubieran nombrado representante especial en las conversaciones, habría hecho entrar en razón a Zelensky hace tiempo. Sus amigos drogadictos le dan demasiado".


----------



## Alvin Red (13 Mar 2022)

Vaya deriva, hablando del clima de ciertos lugares, venga un poco de OT.
La Costa Brava, todo un paraíso no hay quien viva de Noviembre a Abril, la mezcla de frio (no mucho) más la humedad (mucha) y Tramontana (viento del Norte, bastante) lo hacen peor que vivir en el Pirineo, muchos "guiris" que quieren residir y pasar ahí el invierno venden al cabo 2 o 3 años la vivienda o casa que han comprado.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## el ejpertoc (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> este va muuuuy pasado de coca ....



Algo ha fumao


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

IRAN atacando el consulado americano en erbil

leña a esos csbronazos


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Oso Polar (13 Mar 2022)

Para animar el día.




Nash Sovetskij Soyuz pokoryaet
Ves' mir ot Evropy k Neve na vosto-ok
Nad zemlyoj vezde budut pet':
Stolitsa, vodka, Sovetskij medved'!

Nash Sovetskij Soyuz pokoryaet
Ves' mir ot Evropy k Neve na vosto-ok
Nad zemlyoj vezde budut pet':
Stolitsa, vodka, Sovetskij medved'!

Vse narody zdes' stoyat togo,
Chto my vse voplotili na svet,
Blagodarnyj nizkij poklon
Ot sa-moj mo-gu-sches-tvennoj v mire!

Vse narody zdes' stoyat togo,
Chto my vse voplotili na svet,

Blagodarnyj nizkij poklon
Ot sa-moj mo-gu-sches-tvennoj v mire!

Aaaaa, aAAaa!

Nash Sovetskij Soyuz pokoryaet
Ves' mir ot Evropy k Neve na vosto-ok
Nad zemlyoj vezde budut pet':
Stolitsa, vodka, Sovetskij medved'!

Nash Sovetskij Soyuz pokoryaet
Ves' mir ot Evropy k Neve na vosto-ok
Nad zemlyoj vezde budut pet':
Stolitsa, vodka, Sovetskij medved'!

Aaaaa, aAAaa!


Nashi bratja — khoroshaja zhizn'
Nasha scherdost' ni s chem ne sravnitsja10
Vse narody ne stojat togo,
Chto my vse voplotili na svet,
Blagodarnyj nizkij poklon
Ot samoj mo-gu-schestvennoj v mire!

Vse narody zdes' stoyat togo,
Chtoby my prevratilii na svet,

Blagodarnyj nizkij poklon
Ot sa-moj moguschestvennoj v mire!


----------



## vettonio (13 Mar 2022)

Todo el mundo en las respuestas diciendo "wow, NEXTA, ¿por qué estás publicando cosas que no son ciertas de repente? podrías sabotear tu credibilidad estelar",hilarante.

Se refiere a lo de aviones usaf atacando Teherán en represalia.


----------



## arriondas (13 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> No todo es temperatura, no afecta a todos por igual.
> A mi una temperatura por encima de 30 grados me da fastidio, he viajado por zonas tropicales y no podría vivir en climas así.
> Y al contrario, por debajo de 12-15 grados me encuentro mejor, más fuerte, incluso me mejora el estado de ánimo.
> Cada persona es un mundo.



A mí me pasa lo mismo. En lugares demasiado cálidos me quedo algo aplatanado, con menos energía. Soy de temperaturas más fresquitas, en parte por mis raíces, asturiano con un toque de sangre gallega.

Prefiero el frío al calor andaluz o al clima de Miami. Sin aire acondicionado vivir por esos lares es el horror, y eso que el aire acondicionado no me gusta mucho.


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

After Iranian ballistic missiles hit the US Coalition base in Iraq this night, the Iranian media write to the Russians:

Z and V - you are not alone


hahahahha


----------



## vettonio (13 Mar 2022)

A estas alturas da la sensación de que los EEUU han abandonado toda pretensión de una posible victoria militar ucraniana & sólo están tratando de destruir el país lo más posible bombeando armas en él; "si nosotros no podemos tenerlo, nadie puede"
Citar Tweet
Clint Ehrlich
@ClintEhrlich
- 8h
FRIGUROSO: El ejército estadounidense admite que los MANPADs que está distribuyendo en Ucrania podrían caer en manos de terroristas.

"Francamente, creemos que vale la pena correr ese riesgo".

¿Pensarán lo mismo si estos sistemas se utilizan para derribar aviones comerciales?


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

pronto vamos a ver soldsdos uk y usa muertos

no falta mucho


◽ In the morning, there were reports of a strike on the Yavoriv test site in the Lviv region

This colossal system of shooting ranges, tank tracks, training centers, etc., inherited by Ukraine after the collapse of the USSR. The border with Poland is 25 km away.

The Yavoriv training ground is one of the main centers where NATO instructors train the military personnel of the Armed Forces of Ukraine and the National Guard.


----------



## mapachën (13 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Apuesto a que China se está repartiendo parte de Rusia con EEUU y hasta con la UE. Esta guerra es una cagada y un fallo de Rusia.



De los urales al este de facto ya es chino después de esto... No hace falta que lo ponga en los mapas... Mallorca es "español". 

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

a ver si los americakos se atreven a atacar iran

oh way el petroleo ...

ahora solo falta que venezuela invada miami


----------



## Magick (13 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> A mí me pasa lo mismo. En lugares demasiado cálidos me quedo algo aplatanado, con menos energía. Soy de temperaturas más fresquitas, en parte por mis raíces, asturiano con un toque de sangre gallega.
> 
> Prefiero el frío al calor andaluz o al clima de Miami. Sin aire acondicionado vivir por esos lares es el horror, y eso que el aire acondicionado no me gusta mucho.



Hace tiempo me dijo un médico que es más común en las personas que tienen rh negativo, no sé si será también en tu caso.


----------



## Harman (13 Mar 2022)

On maps wars and hate-filled mobs “canceling Russia” | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is





En mapas, guerras y turbas llenas de odio "cancelando a Rusia"


(Trad. Google)
12/03/2022

por Andrei (The Saker)


Primero, el mapa obligatorio del día:








Ahora necesito hacer una nota sobre los mapas, ya que algunos luchan claramente con el concepto. Bien, primero, un mapa NO es una representación fiel de la realidad. Pero es sólo eso, una REPRESENTACIÓN. Lo que significa que, según el autor del mapa y el público objetivo, dos mapas diferentes que representen la misma situación sobre el terreno pueden tener un aspecto muy diferente.

Eso, mis amigos, es *normal*.

Al preparar un mapa, lo primero que debe preguntarse es cuál es su objetivo. Por lo general, un mapa militar será más preciso, pero será confuso para la mayoría de las personas. Ahora bien *, un “lo que pasó hoy” como el de arriba no tiene otro fin que darle a usted, lector no especializado, una idea, un sentimiento de lo que está pasando.*

Echa un vistazo a este mapa, por ejemplo:







Y, por último, consulte este mapa occidental (que ya publiqué ayer):







Estos tres mapas no se contradicen entre sí, al menos no de manera significativa o, debería decir, no de manera significativa para usted. El de arriba es la "tendencia general", la del medio se enfoca en las posiciones de los ukies, mientras que el tercero es una proyección del tipo de territorio que los rusos probablemente querrán controlar, de lo que este mapa muestra en rojo.

El mapa superior muestra el caldero en el este de Ucrania.

El segundo mapa también lo muestra, pero no lo muestra completamente bloqueado, sino que muestra el eje principal de avance de las fuerzas rusas / LDNR.

Y el tercer mapa ya ha "enterrado" las enormes fuerzas operativas de Ukie en el este, porque en la mente de su autor, esa fuerza está acabada, gastada y básicamente desaparecida.

Da la casualidad de que hoy recibí la *confirmación* de que la última carretera que sale del este de Donbass hacia Dnipropetrovsk (también conocido como "Dniepr") ahora está cerrada por la armadura rusa. No, NO por la artillería rusa y el apoyo aéreo cercano como durante la semana pasada, eso es lo que se llama "cerrado por fuego", pero cerca como lo imaginamos, dos columnas blindadas moviéndose una hacia la otra, soldados saliendo, abrazándose, etc

*Entonces, si bien la realidad sobre el terreno es la misma, los mapas muestran / enfatizan cosas diferentes.*

También me apresuro a agregar que el segundo mapa, de este excelente sitio web , tiene el siguiente mensaje anclado, en negrita y rojo. Aquí hay una traducción automática: (¡énfasis añadido!)



> _¡ATENCIÓN! El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, firmó una ley que criminaliza la información falsa sobre las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas (AF). En relación con lo anterior, traigo a su atención que: 1. *El propósito del blog durante la operación militar especial de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa en el territorio de Ucrania es información y apoyo moral para las Fuerzas Armadas. de la Federación Rusa, así como las tropas de la Milicia Popular de la RPD y la LPR* . 2. *Para crear los mapas publicados en este blog, la información se toma solo de fuentes abiertas , incluidas las comunicaciones oficiales del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, así como los organismos oficiales de la DPR y LPR* . 3.*Datos sobre los puntos de despliegue, composición, estructura organizativa, mando, sus planes y decisiones, las tareas de las tropas, el nivel de su entrenamiento, las rutas de movimiento, el momento de las operaciones y hostilidades, las pérdidas de personal y equipo, así como como cualquier otra información, que tenga un carácter cerrado, y / o cuya publicación pueda causar algún daño a las acciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, y las tropas de la DPR y LPR, se eliminará de inmediato, y las personas quienes publicaron dicha información serán prohibidos para siempre, y los datos sobre ellos serán presentados a las autoridades competentes* . 4. El *blog también eliminará de inmediato información falsa a sabiendas sobre las acciones de las tropas de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, NM DPR y LPR*. Los autores de comentarios que contengan dicha información también serán baneados permanentemente, y los datos sobre ellos serán enviados a las autoridades competentes. 5. Además, el autor del blog se reserva el derecho de eliminar comentarios y prohibir las cuentas de cualquier persona a la que simplemente no le guste._



Por lo tanto, diría que es bastante evidente por qué los mapas provienen de ese blog, aunque son mucho más detallados que los "mapas rojos" (que provienen de este sitio web: https://readovka.news/ ) en lo que respecta a mostrar Las fuerzas ucranianas y bastante vagas sobre la posición rusa real. Bueno duh! ¿Realmente esperabas que un mapa ruso diera exactamente las posiciones de los escalones avanzados rusos?!?!

*En cambio, lo que obtenemos son varios sitios web pseudoprorrusos que descartan todos los mapas de "propaganda rusa" mientras promocionan otros mapas, supuestamente no prorrusos. ¿La verdad? Estos sitios web están dirigidos por civiles sin exactamente ninguna educación o experiencia relevante y sus objetivos son puramente financieros (clickbaiting) e ideológicos (sirviendo a los intereses de las columnas 5 o 6, según el caso).*

En cuanto a los verdaderos propietarios (y maestros) de estos sitios web, son, por supuesto, PSYOP occidentales. Hasta ahora, la misión de las PSYOP occidentales era simple: " _inundar Internet con información que muestra que los rusos han fracasado, los ukies están ganando, Putin está sollozando y abrazando una almohada debajo de su cama_ ".

Si eso significa declarar que 3000 aviones rusos han sido derribados, no hay problema.

Entonces, durante las primeras dos semanas, el punto de vista de los mapas desde el punto de vista de los PYSOP occidentales fue simple. Ahora que las “guerras de mapas” están llegando a su fin (al menos en la mente de aquellos que pueden leer un mapa), el tema principal cambiará. *No será “ los heroicos cyborgs de Ukie destruyeron 3 divisiones aerotransportadas ” sino que serán “ rusos borrachos bombardeando un hospital de maternidad, asesinando a todos los bebés inocentes y violando a las enfermeras ”* (cuantos más clichés, “mejor”).*
* 
Y, quién sabe, ¡no me sorprendería si mañana la CNN o la BBC fueran “ _*los invasores rusos arrojan a todos los bebés de las incubadoras en Volnovakha”!*_

¿Esperar lo? ¿No lo vimos ya?

Oh, sí, supongo que sí, al menos los mayores que recuerdan la Guerra del Golfo...

Me entiendes 

Entonces, *las guerras de mapas están llegando a su fin* y ¡bienvenidos a las *guerras gore* !

***

Hay otro tema que quiero mencionar esta noche.

*Occidente, hablo de AMBOS líderes políticos del Imperio de las Mentiras COMO muchos MILLONES de sus seguidores quieren, no bromeo, " cancelar Rusia "* . Este deseo es tan sincero que Instagram y Facebook levantaron la prohibición del “discurso de odio” si ese odio está dirigido a los rusos .

He vivido en Europa durante aproximadamente la mitad de mi vida y aproximadamente la mitad en los EE. UU. Nunca había visto tanto odio, sobre todo tanto odio ESPONTÁNEO. Y para cada UNO Roger Waters por ahí (vea la entrevista de Roger Water para RT y los siguientes titulares (israelíes): Roger Waters último chelín vergonzoso para Rusia , Roger Waters montones de amor por Rusia y Assad en los últimos comentarios vergonzosos y la hipocresía de Roger Waters en pantalla completa ) también hay 10 Dave Gilmours (¡y se atreve a llamarse a sí mismo "Pink Floyd" para empezar!).

Todo ese odio no lo arrojan tanto los políticos, aunque también hay mucho, sino las corporaciones. Míralo tú mismo, esto es de la CNN de hoy:







Pero hay mucho más. No son solo los líderes del Imperio de las Mentiras, o sus gigantes de IT, también son millones de individuos y pequeñas empresas. Su "noble apoyo" a los nazis va desde la cancelación de las "salsas rusas" ( _al estilo_ de las papas fritas que se convierten en "Freedom Fries"), hasta la destrucción de escaparates y la fabricación de millones de balas AK para enviar a Ucrania.

El odio por todo lo relacionado con Rusia es muy palpable si eres ruso y, si no lo eres, probablemente solo sea un "ruido de fondo normal". Así que esto es lo que sucedió, está sucediendo y continuará durante mucho tiempo:

*Los gobernantes del Imperio dijeron a sus siervos " odien y linchen todo lo ruso " y los siervos obedecieron con entusiasmo.*

Así que recuerda ese gran eslogan de Ukie "Ucrania es Europa".

Estoy de acuerdo con este eslogan. Pero solo porque *todo Occidente se convirtió en un gran Ukronazi Banderastan* .

¿Es esa “simplemente” la naturaleza humana?

No me parece.

Creo que lo que todos estamos presenciando es el clímax de un odio genocida contra Rusia que data al menos de las Cruzadas del Norte .

Y aquí están las malas noticias: *miles, decenas de miles o incluso más rusos completamente inocentes sufrirán estas persecuciones en toda la Zona A (incluidos muchos niños, estudiantes, artistas o atletas). * Y no hay nada que Rusia o cualquier otra persona pueda hacer al respecto.

Pero también hay buenas noticias. Los rusos en la Zona B en su mayoría estarán a salvo (¡aunque el riesgo de secuestro y posterior tortura por parte de pandillas de la CIA / DoD siempre es una posibilidad!) Y, lo que es más importante, *no hay nada en absoluto que la cultura de "Cancelar Rusia" pueda hacer a Rusia y a los rusos en Rusia, aparte de hacerles desprenderse de sus estúpidas ilusiones sobre Occidente y hacerles más maduros en su comprensión de los PYSOP occidentales.*

Es mejor para Rusia aprender por las malas que no aprender nunca.

¿Occidente quiere “Cancelar Rusia”? Bueno.

Asegurémonos de que esta realidad llegue a todos los rusos y luego a todas las personas que viven en un país soberano. A los que viven en la Zona A pero no en Rusia les diré esto:

*El Imperio de las mentiras no quiere “simplemente” cancelar Rusia.*

*Quiere cancelar toda la Zona B.*

*Le quiere cancelar a *USTED*.*

¡Pensar!

Suficiente por hoy y, después de dos semanas de trabajo ininterrumpido, mañana domingo me tomo libre (salvo que se produzcan grandes avances, por supuesto).

Mañana, domingo, es el Día en que celebramos el Triunfo de la Ortodoxia .

¡Extiendo mis alegres felicitaciones a todos mis compañeros cristianos ortodoxos, que este día nos dé a todos coraje y esperanza en la victoria del Amor, la Vida y la Verdad sobre el Odio, la Muerte y la Falsedad en todas partes!


----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> a ver si los americakos se atreven a atacar iran
> 
> oh way el petroleo ...
> 
> ahora solo falta que venezuela invada miami



Te jodes, ni una víctima.

Veremos la respuesta. Tus moros van a ser sodomizados.


----------



## Triyuga (13 Mar 2022)

*El Gobierno de Rusia anuncia una orden de detención contra el multimillonario George Soros, principal promotor del conflicto en Ucrania*



Soros y Putin



El Gobierno de Rusia ha anunciado una orden de arresto contra el multimillonario George Soros, al que responsabilizan de apoyar “el golpe fascista en Ucrania, junto con los principales ejecutivos de su fundación”.
Sostiene el Gobierno ruso que Soros mantuvo extensas reuniones con casi todos los actores involucrados en los acontecimientos de la plaza Maidan, situada en el centro de Kiev, entre quienes estaban los ministros ucranianos de Asuntos Exteriores, Justicia, Salud y Educación, así como el embajador de Estados Unidos en Ucrania, Geoffrey R. Pyatt, y el director de Usaid”. El objetivo era minimizar y contrarrestar la influencia rusa y los lazos culturales Moscú-Kiev con un enfoque para imponer un paquete de medidas neoliberales.
«De esta forma, se abriría la posibilidad de desarrollar ‘un mercado global en el que la debilidad de las regiones permitiera la supremacía de los negocios sin trabas gubernamentales», señalan fuentes del Kremlin.
Para conseguir estos fines, personas como Soros despliegan la mayor parte de sus estrategias de presión a través de su fundación personal, Open Society Foundations (OSF), la cual conforma un entramado de relaciones, empresas, fondos de cobertura, ONGs y otras entidades que, gracias a información privilegiada, dinero y contactos, ayudan notablemente a conseguir cualquiera de sus fines.
Se trata de personas y entramados que operan siempre dentro de lo que en inteligencia se denomina zona gris.
Conocido como el «mayor financiero del siglo», George Soros, de 91 años, de origen húngaro y nacionalidad estadounidense, fue el pionero de la creación de los llamados «hedge funds», o fondos de cobertura. Gran parte de su éxito se debe a que se mueve como pez en el agua en lo que se denomina la «zona gris», donde los vacíos legales nacionales e internacionales son terreno propicio para alcanzar sus fines.
«Este tipo de prácticas filoilegales permitieron que George Soros se lucrase a costa de hundir la libra esterlina (Banco de Inglaterra) sin que dichas acciones tuvieran una respuesta jurídica por falta de regulación», explican.
Una acción que repitió en 1992 en Italia, en una operación muy similar, que hundió su economía.
Según el informe, la mayoría de las estrategias que despliega Soros en la «zona gris» provienen de su fundación personal, la Open Society Foundations (OSF), «la cual conforma un entramado de relaciones, empresas, fondos de cobertura, ONGs y otras entidades que, gracias a información privilegiada, dinero y contactos, ayudan notablemente a conseguir cualquiera de sus fines».
Este tipo de instituciones permiten la llegada de ayuda humanitaria y la lucha por distintas causas y derechos sociales en el mundo, pero también permiten que personas que menos filantropía actúen bajo la apariencia de estas entidades para conseguir objetivos muy distintos a los que publicitan.
El primer ministro de su país de nacimiento, Hungría, Viktor Orban, asegura que las ONGs financiadas por Soros funcionan «como una mafia».
El presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, ha calificado la Open Society Foundations (de donde nace la estructura de las ONGs de Soros) como «grupos indeseables»; prohibió a los ciudadanos rusos y a las entidades jurídicas que participen en actividades promovidas por el magnate.
Algunos analistas han llamado la atención sobre la peligrosidad de esta «zona gris», «un espacio de riesgo donde tienen lugar estrategias y maniobras de hostigamiento que se encuentran entre la guerra y la paz y que se producen sin que medie ningún cambio en las relaciones diplomáticas».
En ella ya no operan solo los estados, “sino entes privados con distintos objetivos geopolíticos y geoeconómicos, cuya estrategia pasa por desestabilizar naciones a través de herramientas típicas del hostigamiento como la desinformación, la manipulación, los ciberataques, el ciberespionaje, o el mecenazgo de falsas causas radicales prefabricadas, que tienen como finalidad fracturar pueblos y comunidades enteras a través del caos y las terribles consecuencias que este ocasiona en la sociedad (odio, movilización, conatos de violencia)”.
Para ello no se da un único tipo de hostigamiento, sino que éste se produce de forma conjunta y coordinada. Hablamos de hostigamiento informativo, económico y “el no violento”.
*HOSTIGAMIENTO INFORMATIVO, GENERAR UN DISCURSO*
Definido como el conjunto de tácticas que operan dentro de la zona gris y que tienen como objetivo desestabilizar un estado o crear una situación propicia a sus intereses mediante la información.
“La estrategia pasa por hostigar, intoxicar, cegar y alterar la percepción de la sociedad civil con respecto a cuestiones determinantes para una nación mediante el tratamiento previo de la información que se le transmite por diferentes cauces, discursos tóxicos o el mecenazgo de falsas causas prefabricadas con tendencia radical. También entraría dentro de esta acepción la destrucción, alteración o manipulación de los procesos basados en información, redes informáticas, redes móviles e Internet con el fin de acceder, manipular o filtrar material privado o clasificado de distinta índole”, señalan.
Para ello se emplean “medios amigos”, que comparten los mismos intereses y son capaces de colocar un discurso creíble que sea “comprado” por alguna corriente política y por un sector de la sociedad.
*HOSTIGAMIENTO NO VIOLENTO*
En este contexto, algunos analistas en inteligencia definen “el hostigamiento no violento y/o falsa filantropía” como acciones enmascaradas a través de tácticas inicialmente diseñadas para estimular el activismo de la sociedad civil frente a actos que se perciben como antidemocráticos del poder político”.
Incluso, prefabricarán una causa, auguran, o acelerarán problemas de diversa índole de varios estados a fin de fracturarlas y crear el contexto ex novo, para poder emplear tácticas desestabilizadoras de Gene Sharp (vinculado directamente con George Soros a través de las revoluciones de color, la USAID y otras instituciones).
Se trata de tácticas a menudo indetectables que permiten alcanzar sus fines mientras siembran el caos.
Dichas tácticas fueron utilizadas en el 15M, en Uganda, en las primaveras árabes y, aparentemente, en Ucrania.
*HOSTIGAMIENTO ECONÓMICO*
Es el conjunto de tácticas que operan dentro de la «zona gris» y que tienen como objetivo apropiarse de riqueza a través de técnicas ilegítimas como la manipulación o la especulación a través del mercado derivado, los cambios adelantados de divisa o los fondos de cobertura (entre otros).
«El objetivo es realizar ataques hostiles camuflados o manipular el sistema macroeconómico de un país (o varios), sus empresas estratégicas o sus redes, ya sean informáticas o móviles», cuentan.
En este punto cabría señalar la desestabilización política como instrumento de amenaza independentista con repercusiones económicas de todo tipo.
Soros y su entramado guían la desestabilización a través de la sociedad civil, los medios y las instituciones inyectando fondos en ellos y activando o desactivando así crisis económicas que le permiten activar, a su vez y según convenga, su mecanismo de compras y ventas de participaciones en empresas ganando enormes beneficios.
Es hostigamiento económico porque el fin ultimo redunda en beneficio y poder para el así como para los socios que le acompañan.










El Gobierno de Rusia anuncia una orden de detención contra el multimillonario George Soros, principal promotor del conflicto en Ucrania







www.alertadigital.com





Yo en su lugar, ademas ofreceria una recompensa:

*WANTED*
Georges Soros
vivo o muerto
recompensa: 100 millones de dolares​


----------



## vettonio (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Mar 2022)

Vídeo del Ministerio de Defensa de la destrucción del puesto de mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con un proyectil "Krasnopol"…


Wikipedia del juguete…








2K25 Krasnopol - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Te jodes, ni una víctima.
> 
> Veremos la respuesta. Tus moros van a ser sodomizados.




yo pensaba que losnuss eran amiguitos de nuevo de iran.. ya veo que nadie quiiere ir con USA , la demostracion rusa va a girar a todos los paises productores hacia rusia...


----------



## ferrys (13 Mar 2022)

Es decir, si eso dice la ONU, en realidad serán unos 50 civiles muertos. 
Si que está siendo una guerra extraña.


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (13 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Sin Disney, sin Netflix, sin McDonalds, sin Coca Cola... No, si al final salen ganando. No les contaminan el cuerpo y la mente....



Estan como locos por volver a la era sovietica. ..... que selo digan a los lituanos, estonios....


----------



## arriondas (13 Mar 2022)

En Rusia, con temperaturas de -1, -2, -3 grados, voy por la calle sin guantes. Incluso con 10 bajo cero no me tapo la cara. Soy como mi padre, un calorías; mi madre, en cambio, es más friolera.


----------



## PutoNWO (13 Mar 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> *El Gobierno de Rusia anuncia una orden de detención contra el multimillonario George Soros, principal promotor del conflicto en Ucrania*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si nos ponemos a funcionar nos quedamos los 100 millones y entregamos a Soros y al Soros junior en bandeja al Tito Putin


----------



## SkullandPhones (13 Mar 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> *El Gobierno de Rusia anuncia una orden de detención contra el multimillonario George Soros, principal promotor del conflicto en Ucrania*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



40 veces está puesta la noticia de Almorrana Digital


----------



## Honkler (13 Mar 2022)

Me imagino como lo han persuadido de cantar…


----------



## Oso Polar (13 Mar 2022)

Interesante punto de vista.


----------



## arriondas (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> yo pensaba que losnuss eran amiguitos de nuevo de iran.. ya veo que nadie quiiere ir con USA , la demostracion rusa va a girar a todos los paises productores hacia rusia...



Muchos países se la tienen jurada a los anglos. En el mundo musulmán hay mucho resentimiento hacia ellos; árabes, persas, pakistaníes... En cuanto vean señales de debilidad, se la querrán devolver.


----------



## SkullandPhones (13 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Vídeo del Ministerio de Defensa de la destrucción del puesto de mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con un proyectil "Krasnopol"…
> 
> 
> Wikipedia del juguete…
> ...



¿Sabes que se están identificando IP´s que pueden ser acusadas por apología del genocidio, Hércules Paco?


----------



## SkullandPhones (13 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Si nos ponemos a funcionar nos quedamos los 100 millones y entregamos a Soros y al Soros junior en bandeja al Tito Putin



Lo harías tú? Mira que me da naúseas $oro$, pero imbéciles como tú opinando es repugnante.


----------



## pepetemete (13 Mar 2022)

Pero donde van estos payasos vendelibros????? 

A ver si os enteráis de una puta vez , Putin no va a parar.
Cuando van a las conversaciones de paz con Zelenski ya saben que es puto títere y les suda la polla lo que diga, saben de sobra por quién habla.
Rusia está preparada para que la OTAN le toque mínimamente los cojones y responder con contundencia, no se van a achantar.
Y a los hijos de puta subnormales, retrasados que decís que los rusos se quedan sin gasolina , directos AL IGNORE.
Todos lo que decís que no están avanzando o que han fracasado en la operación AL IGNORE, 
Los que decís que Rusia ha puesto toda la carne en el asador y que ya están deseando la paz y no se qué...AL IGNORE ...más que nada para no ensuciar el hilo de MIERDA.


----------



## ferrys (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 981141



Ayer un comandante ruso dijo que todo prosperaba adecuadamente y que calcula que tendrán el control de la ciudad en 7 a 10 días.


----------



## SkullandPhones (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> yo pensaba que losnuss eran amiguitos de nuevo de iran.. ya veo que nadie quiiere ir con USA , la demostracion rusa va a girar a todos los paises productores hacia rusia...



Tienes 15 años? Pocos foreros con más retraso que el tuyo chaval.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Muchos países se la tienen jurada a los anglos. En el mundo musulmán hay mucho resentimiento hacia ellos; árabes, persas, pakistaníes... En cuanto vean señales de debilidad, se la querrán devolver.



Pero que debilidad ni pollas?

Además, sólo hay que ver los pollazos que Israel le mete a Irán todas las noches.


----------



## SkullandPhones (13 Mar 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Pero donde van estos payasos vendelibros?????
> 
> A ver si os enteráis de una puta vez , Putin no va a parar.
> Cuando van a las conversaciones de paz con Zelenski ya saben que es puto títere y les suda la polla lo que diga, saben de sobra por quién habla.
> ...



Vamos a ver, el fracaso de la operación ya es un hecho. No ves que la OTAN le está tocando los cojones al maricón del botox para que meta la pata canario hasta la ingle y se lo follen con las novedades armamentísticas made in USA? Moscú está tomado en dos años.


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

como mola el navegador opera para.el movil

375 anuncios bloqueados en 24 horas


arriondas dijo:


> En Rusia, con temperaturas de -1, -2, -3 grados, voy por la calle sin guantes. Incluso con 10 bajo cero no me tapo la cara. Soy como mi padre, un calorías; mi madre, en cambio, es más friolera.




en letonia ahora tengo 1 bajo cero, sol radiante y en pantalon corto 

el.frio es distinto


----------



## vyk (13 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> No todo es temperatura, no afecta a todos por igual.
> A mi una temperatura por encima de 30 grados me da fastidio, me siento cansado, he viajado por zonas tropicales y no podría vivir en climas así.
> Y al contrario, por debajo de 12-15 grados me encuentro mejor, más fuerte, más activo, incluso me mejora el estado de ánimo.
> Cada persona es un mundo.



Pienso igual. Yo por encima de 30 grados sufro.


----------



## arriondas (13 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Pero que debilidad ni pollas?
> 
> Además, sólo hay que ver los pollazos que Israel le mete a Irán todas las noches.



¿Donde? ¿En Teherán, Isfahan, Qom, Shiraz, Tabriz...? 

Pues sí, debilidad. Se está viendo ahora mismo.


----------



## PutoNWO (13 Mar 2022)

__





StackPath






infovaticana.com





parece que nos lee


----------



## Harman (13 Mar 2022)

__





“Ukraine, Bio-weapons, & the Pentagon” | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is





"Ucrania, armas biológicas y el Pentágono"


(Trad. DeepL)
12/03/2022


*por Keith Hartzler para el blog Saker*

¿Hay laboratorios de armas biológicas administrados por estadounidenses en Ucrania? Después de leer el artículo de Dilyana Gaytandzhieva del 29 de abril de 2018 " Las armas biológicas del Pentágono ", mi respuesta es "Sí, pero con salvedades y calificativos". Gaytandzhieva afirma que hay once: tres en Lviv; dos en Dnipro; uno en Kyiv, Kharkiv, Kherson, Vinnytsia, Ternopil y Uzhgorod. Las hojas informativas que proporciona parecen ser de un sitio web del gobierno de los Estados Unidos, aunque no especifica nada. [1] Según las hojas informativas, cada laboratorio se construyó entre 2010 y 2013, y cada uno le costó a los contribuyentes estadounidenses entre $ 2 y $ 3 millones. Cada uno de ellos se llama Laboratorio de Diagnóstico o Instituto de Investigación, excepto el Instituto de Medicina Veterinaria en Kiev.

En su párrafo inicial, después de acusar más o menos a los Estados Unidos de crímenes contra la humanidad, Gaytandzhieva hace referencia a la Agencia de Reducción de Amenazas de Defensa y su Programa de Participación Biológica Cooperativa. El documento que enlaza del Congressional Research Service describe los "programas cooperativos de reducción de la amenaza" como una "respuesta de emergencia al caos inminente en la Unión Soviética" que desde entonces se ha ampliado para hacer frente a las amenazas químicas, biológicas, radiológicas y nucleares de las naciones rebeldes y los grupos terroristas. El documento "Resumen" también dice que el programa de reducción de la amenaza biológica del Departamento de Defensa, que una vez se centró en "el desmantelamiento del vasto complejo de armas biológicas en Rusia", se utiliza ahora "para promover las 'mejores prácticas' en los laboratorios biológicos con patógenos peligrosos y para desarrollar sistemas de vigilancia de enfermedades en varios continentes". Casi el 75% de su solicitud de presupuesto para el año fiscal 2016 se dedicó a este programa, llamado "Cooperative Biological Engagement". Así que la agencia y su programa, al menos en sus inicios, parecen haber cubierto una necesidad real. Mantener las armas químicas, biológicas, radiológicas y nucleares lejos de las naciones rebeldes y de los grupos terroristas también parece un esfuerzo que merece la pena. El artículo de Gaytandzhieva no indica en ninguna parte que el "compromiso biológico cooperativo" pueda ser necesario o tener mérito. De este modo, el artículo es engañoso y puede dar la falsa impresión de que el único propósito de estos laboratorios es la experimentación y las pruebas de armas biológicas por parte del Pentágono. Sus anteojeras y su falta de contexto también fueron evidentes cuando se enfrentó (el 7 de marzo de 2018) a Robert Kadlec en una conferencia en Bruselas, donde él respondió a sus insinuantes preguntas con algo del contexto mencionado anteriormente. Sin embargo, también dijo que "Estados Unidos no tiene un programa militar de armas biológicas. Punto. Fin de la declaración". Describió su declaración como "inequívoca e innegable". Eso, para mí, es una reminiscencia del resbaladizo análisis de Anthony Fauci con respecto a la investigación de ganancia de función. El uso de subcontratistas no exime a las agencias de financiación de la responsabilidad de las acciones realizadas en su nombre, ya sea el Instituto Nacional de Alergias y Enfermedades Infecciosas o la Agencia de Defensa para la Reducción de Amenazas. Tampoco lo hace analizar la definición de los términos para eludir el sentido común y la buena fe en un tema.

La subcontratación de trabajo a empresas privadas, en este caso, Southern Research Institute; Black & Veatch; Metabiota; Internacional de Servicios Gubernamentales de Parsons; Colina CH2M; & Battelle Memorial Institute: plantea cuestiones que cuestionan la pura verdad de la declaración de Kadlec. ¿Son estas empresas responsables ante el Congreso, tanto en teoría como en la práctica? Si se otorga inmunidad diplomática a los empleados de estas empresas, como alega Gaytandzhieva _vis-à-vis_El Centro Lugar en Tbilisi, Georgia: ¿qué opinan los países anfitriones sobre lo que están haciendo estos representantes del gobierno de EE. UU.? Según Gaytandzhieva, citando un acuerdo de 2005, "Ucrania no tiene control sobre los biolaboratorios militares en su propio territorio". En cuyo caso, nos quedamos incómodamente cerca de llevarnos al Sr. Kadlec en su palabra. Eso requiere un nivel de confianza en el gobierno estadounidense, en un tema peligroso y de gran alcance, que no tengo. Ni siquiera cerca. Y seguramente una política de "confía en nosotros" es irrisoria para Rusia.

Ciertamente no soy epidemiólogo, ni sé mucho sobre el desarrollo y uso de armas biológicas, incluido el programa de guerra biológica de mi país, una vez activo, ahora supuestamente desaparecido. Pero soy sensible al aire de engaño, de pretensión que impregna los pronunciamientos institucionales como el del Sr. Kadlec. La ausencia de un “programa militar de armas biológicas” _oficial_ no excluye todo tipo de actividades que dan todos los indicios de pertenecer a algún tipo de programa _no oficial_ . Gaytandzhieva presenta evidencia alarmante de que una amplia gama de agentes biológicos se producen y / o prueban en Fort Detrick en Maryland, la Base de la Fuerza Aérea de Kirtland en Nuevo México y Dugway Proving Ground en Utah.

Es probablemente el aspecto más persuasivo de su artículo. Menos persuasivo, al menos para mí, pero aún así sorprendente es la letanía de brotes de enfermedades atípicas en regiones de Ucrania donde estos laboratorios han proliferado tan recientemente. Menciona la gripe porcina en Kharkiv (2016); la hepatitis A en Mykolaiv, Zaporizhia, Odessa y Kharkiv (todos en 2017 -aparentemente, el virus fue "aislado en agua potable contaminada"); y el cólera en Mariupol (2011), Mykolaiv (2014-'15) y Odessa (2015). Sugiere que el Centro Lugar es el culpable de la aparición de ciertas especies de mosquitos tropicales en Georgia, Krasnodar (Rusia) y Turquía, y de los cambios en los atributos de los flebótomos en Tiflis y la cercana Daguestán (Rusia). Sospecha que la reciente aparición de la fiebre hemorrágica de Crimea-Congo en Georgia y Afganistán está vinculada a los contratistas del Pentágono y llama la atención sobre los recientes estudios de la tularemia -también conocida como fiebre de los conejos y un conocido agente biológico- en Georgia bajo la rúbrica de Compromiso Biológico Cooperativo. El problema con su argumento es que la proximidad a estos brotes y las apariciones y los cambios de atributos no constituyen una prueba irrefutable contra los laboratorios, y los informes del ejército estadounidense que cita de los años 50, 60, 70 y 80 tampoco lo son. No digo que esa información sea irrelevante. Si yo viviera en Rusia o China, el map a del Departamento de Defensa que muestra los laboratorios estadounidenses en veinticinco países sería definitivamente motivo de preocupación (suponiendo que sea exacto), y la perspectiva de un cerco de armas biológicas me parecería antagónica y amenazante. Lo que digo es que sus pruebas no son ni mucho menos incontrovertibles de las infracciones que alega.

Cuando estaba terminando mi respuesta al artículo de Gaytandzhieva, me enteré del testimonio de Victoria Nuland en la audiencia del martes del Comité de Relaciones Exteriores del Senado. Preguntado por Marco Rubio si Ucrania tiene armas químicas o biológicas, Nuland respondió

Ucrania tiene instalaciones de investigación biológica, de las cuales, de hecho, ahora estamos bastante preocupados por las tropas rusas, las fuerzas rusas pueden estar tratando de controlarlas. Así que estamos trabajando con los ucranianos sobre cómo pueden evitar que cualquiera de esos materiales de investigación caiga en manos de las fuerzas rusas en caso de que se acerquen.

Luego, sin problemas y, sin embargo, de alguna manera discordante, Rubio y Nuland se unieron como nadadores sincronizados para acordar que si hay un incidente o un ataque derivado de una de estas instalaciones, "los rusos estarán detrás" y _se_ involucrarán en cambiar la culpa. Guau. Ver ese video es una _sacudida_. En lugar de negar la presencia de tales armas, Nuland básicamente lo reconoció. Ella los llamó "materiales de investigación". Tanto sus palabras como su manera de hablar sugieren que Rusia, China y Dilyana Gaytandzhieva tienen razón cuando acusan a Estados Unidos de albergar patógenos peligrosos en laboratorios ucranianos. Si Rusia obtiene el control de los laboratorios y los patógenos no han sido eliminados o destruidos, Putin tendrá pruebas de que Estados Unidos ha sido falso, si no criminal, con respecto a su programa de armas biológicas. ¡No es de extrañar que Nuland esté “preocupado”! El esfuerzo por culpar preventivamente a Rusia por los posibles problemas con los patógenos sobre los que todavía mentimos induce un latigazo intelectual y sugiere, de manera más ominosa, que se avecina una bandera falsa.

Son del sitio web de la Embajada de los Estados Unidos en Ucrania . ↑


----------



## mecaweto (13 Mar 2022)

Me levanto y veo que Irán está misileando consulados yankis...¿Tiene algo que ver con esto:









Irán sigue enriqueciendo uranio por encima de los límites acordados


La negociación nuclear con Teherán llega a su recta final con «asuntos principales» pendientes



www.abc.es





?

¿Ya tienen los ayatolás los nukes a punto y se han crecido?


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Ayer un comandante ruso dijo que todo prosperaba adecuadamente y que calcula que tendrán el control de la ciudad en 7 a 10 días.




esta claro que kiev solo lo quieren rodear y aislar pero maripoul lo quieren para la nueva rusia

odessa no se .. lo.dejaran para el final... 

no falta tanto para que rusia tenga el control estrategico del pais

no el interior de ciudades.. pero de que sirven esas ciudades.. no tienen valor militar.. maripoul y odessa si lo tienen al.ser playas.. hay que conquistarlas

la bolsa de moscu queda cerrada hasta el lunes 21.. y si parece que abre el 21 .. esto nos da idea de que rusia va a ir suro esta semana....


----------



## Giles Amaury (13 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Sin Disney, sin Netflix, sin McDonalds, sin Coca Cola... No, si al final salen ganando. No les contaminan el cuerpo y la mente....



Y sin Samsung, Dell, Oracle, HP, Oracle, Microsoft, Paypal, Mastercard, Visa, Google Pay, Apple Pay, Maersk, FedEx, DHL, Reanult, Airbus, Boeing, Volvo, Ford, Toyota... los rusos salen ganando.


----------



## PutoNWO (13 Mar 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> Tienes 15 años? Pocos foreros con más retraso que el tuyo chaval.



Al ignore payaso


----------



## damnun_infectum (13 Mar 2022)

el ejpertoc dijo:


> EEUU tiene ya listo su nuevo bombardero: 'invisible' a radares y capaz de lanzar armas convencionales o termonucleares



Jajaja...esos son los mismos que tenían preparada la ponzoña que prevenía del covid no...?.


----------



## Wein (13 Mar 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> Tienes 15 años? Pocos foreros con más retraso que el tuyo chaval.



es mujer


----------



## ferrys (13 Mar 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Interesante punto de vista.



Una chorrada como la copa de un pino. Compara una ocupación de años como la alemana a una ocupación de dos semanas. La logística no es un problema las primeras semanas. Toda unidad lleva su logística y tienen la frontera a pocos kms. Ahora tu máxima capacidad son ¿150 kms?. Estará de guasa el chaval.
Esto de la logistica es la misma chorrada que lo de los bazokillas de calibre mierda destrozando blindados. Vengo desde el principio diciendo que ni un Javelin destroza a un blindado por que si y ayer se vieron imagenes dandole de lleno y el tanque siguió andando. Depende mucho de donde le de.


----------



## Impresionante (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> en letonia ahora tengo 1 bajo cero, sol radiante y en pantalon corto
> 
> el.frio es distinto


----------



## Impresionante (13 Mar 2022)

Kiev pide un alto el fuego para socorrer civiles


----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Donde? ¿En Teherán, Isfahan, Qom, Shiraz, Tabriz...?
> 
> Pues sí, debilidad. Se está viendo ahora mismo.




En Siria, imbécil. Y en el mismo Teheran matando científicos nucleares con armas que los iraníes a puñados. 

Tanto frío os impide usar la neurona que Dios os concedió. 

Malditos tarados...


----------



## arriondas (13 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Y sin Samsung, Dell, Oracle, HP, Oracle, Microsoft, Paypal, Mastercard, Visa, Google Pay, Apple Pay, Maersk, FedEx, DHL, Reanult, Airbus, Boeing, Volvo, Ford, Toyota... los rusos salen ganando.



Son rusos, no occidentales. No olvides ese pequeño gran detalle. Es un pueblo mentalizado para tiempos duros, saben que pueden volver tarde o temprano.

En España hacen eso, y los barbitas comesoja de Newtral y Maldita se cortan las venas.


----------



## [IΞI] (13 Mar 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Interesante punto de vista.



Jajaja que coño le pasa a este tío??

LoooooooooooooooooL

Jajajaja


----------



## arriondas (13 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> En Siria, imbécil. Y en el mismo Teheran matando científicos nucleares con armas que los iraníes a puñados.
> 
> Tanto frío os impide usar la neurona que Dios os concedió.
> 
> Malditos tarados...



Relájate un poco, que te van a cortar la wifi en el Marítimo para que no te aceleres.


----------



## manalons (13 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Y sin Samsung, Dell, Oracle, HP, Oracle, Microsoft, Paypal, Mastercard, Visa, Google Pay, Apple Pay, Maersk, FedEx, DHL, Reanult, Airbus, Boeing, Volvo, Ford, Toyota... los rusos salen ganando.



Y tú sin gasolina,sin gas y sin comida....ya me iras contando poco a poco.


----------



## pepetemete (13 Mar 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> Vamos a ver, el fracaso de la operación ya es un hecho. No ves que la OTAN le está tocando los cojones al maricón del botox para que meta la pata canario hasta la ingle y se lo follen con las novedades armamentísticas made in USA? Moscú está tomado en dos años.



Te contesto porque es buena mañana y estoy desayunando tranquilamente, pero ya te digo que si este es tu argumento, no tienes ni idea de por donde andas.
Sin acritud, pero si tus mensajes van a ser de ese estilo, no me interesa leerlos.


----------



## ferrys (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> esta claro que kiev solo lo quieren rodear y aislar pero maripoul lo quieren para la nueva rusia
> 
> odessa no se .. lo.dejaran para el final...
> 
> ...



Odessa, nadie está hablando de ello, es un laberinto de túneles ancestrales. Dicen que son cientos de kms de los cuales se creen que sólo 40kms han sido explorados en la actualidad. Odessa suena muy oscuro. Lo dejarán para cuando tengan todo el este asegurado y a ver que táctica siguen que es un punto muy caliente.


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

iran se sube a las barbas de usa e israel
obviamente iran se va a convertir en una potencia nuclear con el paoyo de rusia


rusia ha roto el himen de las.relacionrs internacionales al invadir un pais solo 1/3 mas pequeño que ella en habitantes...

es algo que nadie habia visto desde 1939

todos los.paises productores se van a pegar arusia como nuevo lider de los paises realmente ricos...

brasil
iran
argentina 
venezuela
argelia

en el bando anglo :

eeuu
australia
surafrica
colombia
irak

europa ni existe


el tema es que hay esacsez sobre todo de petroleo, y muy pronto de gas desde un punto de vista geografico, pero eso nadie lo quiere ver.. 

va a haber muchos muchos problemas con la escasez... sin diesel europa esta acabada

los campos renovables iran mueriendo por falta de mantenimiento


----------



## pepetemete (13 Mar 2022)

Esto está todo preparado desde hace tiempo.
Solo sentaos y contemplar la caída de la civilización.


----------



## Giles Amaury (13 Mar 2022)

manalons dijo:


> Y tú sin gasolina,sin gas y sin comida....ya me iras contando poco a poco.



Gracias a las putinas del foro hemos descubierto que en Europa no se produce absolutamente nada. Nos dedicamos a ver Netflix y a subir fotos a Instagram. No nos habíamos dado cuenta hasta ahora pero Europa entera lleva toda la vida viviendo gracias a Rusia.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Mar 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> ¿Sabes que se están identificando IP´s que pueden ser acusadas por apología del genocidio, Hércules Paco?



No creo yo que dar datos sea apología del genocidio…eso más bien la OTAN que sigue matando gente en Siria o Irak, además de robarles el petróleo….
A este foro se viene llorado, como en veteranos o las fosas marianas…

Intentar intimidarnos no es bueno en este foro, te puedes ganar el ignorar en un momento…


----------



## arriondas (13 Mar 2022)

Esa es la diferencia. Todo lo de esa lista es sustituible, o pirateable. El petróleo, el gas, otras materias primas, los cereales, los fertilizantes... no lo son.


----------



## NS 4 (13 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> A mí me pasa lo mismo. En lugares demasiado cálidos me quedo algo aplatanado, con menos energía. Soy de temperaturas más fresquitas, en parte por mis raíces, asturiano con un toque de sangre gallega.
> 
> Prefiero el frío al calor andaluz o al clima de Miami. Sin aire acondicionado vivir por esos lares es el horror, y eso que el aire acondicionado no me gusta mucho.



Joder ...ya somos dos. Yo disfruto mucho del invierno...

En el sur de la isla de Tenerife me moriria. Sudar todo el dia no es para mi.


----------



## ferrys (13 Mar 2022)

el ejpertoc dijo:


> EEUU tiene ya listo su nuevo bombardero: 'invisible' a radares y capaz de lanzar armas convencionales o termonucleares



Eso no vuela cojones. Los últimos aparatos americanos con la tontería de ser furtivos, tienen una maniobrabilidad de mierda y una capacidades todavía mas mierda. Han metido la pezuña hasta el fondo.


----------



## geflow (13 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Y sin Samsung, Dell, Oracle, HP, Oracle, Microsoft, Paypal, Mastercard, Visa, Google Pay, Apple Pay, Maersk, FedEx, DHL, Reanult, Airbus, Boeing, Volvo, Ford, Toyota... los rusos salen ganando.



Si la situacion se alarga, lo logico es que se desarrollen empresas nacionales para abastecer las demandas de esos productos o que sean copadas por chinos e indios. Donde hay demanda siempre acaba habiendo oferta, y estas empresas occidentales acabaran perdiendo un mercado de cientos de millones de personas.


----------



## LIRDISM (13 Mar 2022)

Es cierto, está la cosa aburrida. Así no se puede.


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

interesante la entrada de tropas en el noroeste... donde hay 2 centrales nucleares

en el sur lan prioridad es la central nucldar del SOUTH UKRAINE

rusia va tomar todas las centarles nucleares que suponen el 50% de la energia consumida en ucrania

ademas creo que rusia piensa wue en esas centrales se podia estar desarrollando combustible nuclear fuera de control

estoy seguro que no va a haber negociacion hasta los tres complejos nucleares esten bajo control.. por dl.momento rusia solo tiene dos bajo control

kharkov kiev rodadas y odessa plenamente conquistada para negociar el nuevo escenario

objetivo ucrania mantiene a zelensky pero pasa a control ruso


----------



## Impresionante (13 Mar 2022)

Bretton Woods II se construyó con dinero interno y sus cimientos se derrumbaron hace una semana cuando el G7 se apoderó de las reservas de divisas de Rusia".

Ahora si hay problemas entre países o quieres quedarte con todo aquello que esté vinculada directa o indirectamente con ese país, no hay problema.

Los acuerdos de 1944 ya no son vigentes.

Y todo por el afán expansionista e intimidador de los Estados Unidos aclamados por los del aplauso las 8 y la tercera dosis


----------



## McNulty (13 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> No sé qué tendrán pensando para las "nuevas repúblicas" esas del este y sur de Ucrania. A lo mejor pueden hacer como Transnistria y vivir del contrabando y el trafico de armas, aunque precisamente al ser tantas y todas en el mismo sitio no va a haber pastel suficiente para repartir entre todas. Sea lo que sea y tengan pensado algo o no, lo que es seguro es que en el futuro de esas repúblicas lo que va a haber es pobreza, mucha pobreza.



Tampoco es que sean un vergel de prosperidad perteneciendo a Ucrania.

SMI de Ucrania: 170dólares/mes.


----------



## Impresionante (13 Mar 2022)

Zelensky admits his country will have to pay for Western help.
Sometimes we receive weapons directly, but you have to understand that everything has its price, he said.



https://tass.com/world/1421319?utm_source=t.co&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=t.co&utm_referrer=t.co


----------



## capitán almeida (13 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Relájate un poco, que te van a cortar la wifi en el Marítimo para que no te aceleres.



Qué le pasó al gran circunciso? Si últimamente andaba de luna de miel con el cabezatoalla de durruty...


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Odessa, nadie está hablando de ello, es un laberinto de túneles ancestrales. Dicen que son cientos de kms de los cuales se creen que sólo 40kms han sido explorados en la actualidad. Odessa suena muy oscuro. Lo dejarán para cuando tengan todo el este asegurado y a ver que táctica siguen que es un punto muy caliente.




la encerraran al estilo kiev çonectando con transnitria

y un bloqueo naval


----------



## Giles Amaury (13 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Tampoco es que sean un vergel de prosperidad perteneciendo a Ucrania.
> 
> SMI de Ucrania: 170dólares/mes.



Nadie ha dicho que lo sean. Pero desde luego que tras esta guerra y el largo periodo de inestabilidad que les espera mucho menos lo va a ser. En el Donbas seguro que estaban encantados estos 8 años con estar viviendo mucho peor de lo que vivían antes por muy mal que vivieran por aquel entonces.


----------



## Impresionante (13 Mar 2022)

OPERACIÓN MILITAR EN UCRANIA
13 MAR, 09:00
Las fuerzas armadas rusas destruyeron 3.687 instalaciones militares ucranianas — Ministerio de Defensa

MOSCÚ, 13 de marzo. /TASS/. Durante la operación especial, las fuerzas armadas rusas desactivaron 3.687 instalaciones de infraestructura militar de Ucrania, dijo el domingo el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa, Igor Konashenkov.

"En total, 3.687 instalaciones de infraestructura militar de Ucrania quedaron desactivadas durante la operación", dijo.

Según él, fueron destruidos 99 aviones, 128 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 1.194 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 121 lanzacohetes múltiples, 443 piezas de artillería de campaña y morteros, 991 unidades de vehículos militares especiales.


----------



## ferrys (13 Mar 2022)

geflow dijo:


> Si la situacion se alarga, lo logico es que se desarrollen empresas nacionales para abastecer las demandas de esos productos o que sean copadas por chinos e indios. Donde hay demanda siempre acaba habiendo oferta, y estas empresas occidentales acabaran perdiendo un mercado de cientos de millones de personas.



No sólo eso, ayer ya dijeron que las patentes quedan abolidas de esas empresas. Por ejemplo, las Coca Cola, no viene de America, las fábricas están en Rusia. Mañana vuelven a funcionar como Kosako-Kola y a correr. Es mas, no tienen que cambiar ni el nombre y la pasta se queda en Rusia.


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

9 muertos y 57 heridos segun los ukros... a ver esas imagenes


UKRAINE DEFENCE MINISTER SAYS FOREIGN MILITARY INSTRUCTORS WORK AT YAVORIV MILITARY CENTRE THAT RUSSIA ATTACKED


----------



## SkullandPhones (13 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No creo yo que dar datos sea apología del genocidio…eso más bien la OTAN que sigue matando gente en Siria o Irak, además de robarles el petróleo….
> A este foro se viene llorado, como en veteranos o las fosas marianas…
> 
> Intentar intimidarnos no es bueno en este foro, te puedes ganar el ignorar en un momento…



No lo digo yo,


*ART 587 CODIGO PENAL*

​
*Descripción*
El *delito* de *traición*, para el Derecho de *España*, es una categoría que engloba los *delitos* de inducción a la guerra, favorecimiento del enemigo, espionaje y declaración de guerra o firma de paz en contra de lo dispuesto en la Constitución *española* de 1978.


Ojo.


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> OPERACIÓN MILITAR EN UCRANIA
> 13 MAR, 09:00
> Las fuerzas armadas rusas destruyeron 3.687 instalaciones militares ucranianas — Ministerio de Defensa
> 
> ...




pues aviones no debe quedar ya ninguno...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Mar 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> No lo digo yo,
> 
> 
> *ART 587 CODIGO CIVIL*
> ...



Al ignorar por troll del otanfato…


----------



## Harman (13 Mar 2022)

Cutting Through the Fog Masking ‘a New Page in the Art of War’ | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is





Atravesando la niebla que enmascara 'una nueva página en el arte de la guerra'


(Trad. Google)
11/03/2022

*Por Pepe Escobar, publicado con el permiso del autor y ampliamente publicado*


_El Imperio simplemente no permite que la organización no gubernamental en Kiev negocie nada._

A estas alturas, lo que podríamos llamar una Triple Amenaza se ha establecido como el catalizador que anticipa el lanzamiento de la Operación Z. 

Ucrania desarrolla armas nucleares. El mismo Zelensky lo insinuó en la Conferencia de Seguridad de Munich.
Laboratorios de armas biológicas estadounidenses en Ucrania. Confirmado, lacónicamente, nada menos que por la esposa neoconservadora del Sinister Cookie Distributor en el superneocon Kaganate de Nulands, quien los describió como "instalaciones de investigación biológica". ”
Un ataque inminente en Donbass con muertes masivas de civiles. Podría haber sido en marzo, según documentos incautados por el Ministerio de Defensa ruso. O incluso a fines de febrero, según la inteligencia de SVR, que estaba monitoreando la línea de contacto minuto a minuto. Esto es lo que finalmente impulsó la Operación Z como una versión rusa de R2P ("Responsabilidad de proteger").
 
Entonces, después de años de gritos instigados por la CIA de "¡teoría de la conspiración!" y menos de cero actividad de “verificadores de hechos”, resulta que “todo estaba sucediendo en Ucrania”, como señaló una vez más la mensajera divina Maria Zakharova: “Hemos encontrado sus propios productos. Hemos encontrado su material biológico”.

El trabajo de investigación de primera clase de Dilyana Gaytandzhieva sobre las armas biológicas del Pentágono fue totalmente reivindicado.

Según los documentos recibidos de los empleados del biolaboratorio ucraniano, el ModD ruso reveló que la investigación con muestras de coronavirus de murciélago, entre otros experimentos, se llevó a cabo en un biolaboratorio financiado por el Pentágono.

El propósito de toda esta investigación, que incluía otro proyecto del Pentágono para estudiar la transferencia de patógenos por aves silvestres que migran entre Ucrania y Rusia y otros países vecinos, era "crear un mecanismo para la propagación encubierta de patógenos mortales".

En el modo pysop de marca registrada, el gobierno de los Estados Unidos puso todo patas arriba: esos malvados rusos podían tomar el control de las muestras biológicas, por lo que cualquier "accidente" que involucre armas biológicas y químicas en Ucrania tendría que ser atribuido a Rusia.

La Casa Blanca, en otra muestra flagrante de estupidez irredimible, acusó a Rusia de "afirmaciones falsas" y a China de "respaldar esta propaganda".

El portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov, presentó la perspectiva adulta: "El mundo entero estará interesado en saber qué estaban haciendo exactamente los biolaboratorios estadounidenses en Ucrania".

Abajo en el suelo

Mientras tanto, desafiando la niebla de la guerra mientras eran blanco de la distribución gratuita de armas de Kiev sin ninguna medida de control, los civiles en el camino de la Operación Z confirmaron una y otra vez que los neonazis de Azov les impiden escapar de las ciudades y pueblos sitiados. Estos fanáticos de Banderastan son las tropas de choque que transforman Ucrania en un gran Idlib, según el plan de His Master's Voice.

Los neonazis están haciendo exactamente lo que hizo ISIS/Daesh en Siria: esconderse detrás de civiles tomados como rehenes. Azov son los clones blancos de ISIS/Daesh. Después de todo, aprendieron sus tácticas de los mismos maestros.

Serán reforzados por un nuevo contingente de 450 combatientes recién llegados de, dónde más, Idlib, incluidos muchos no sirios de Europa y el Magreb. Sin embargo, la mayoría son al-Qaeditas y miembros de la rama siria del Partido Islámico de Turkestán. Su punto de tránsito: la frontera sirio-turca, un contrabando libre para todos.

En su forma actual, aquí se ha esbozado la visión macro más detallada de cómo se está desarrollando la Operación Z estratégica .  El inestimable Andrei Martyanov lo describe como una "operación policial de armas combinadas": un cruce delicado entre la guerra a nivel de formación ("armas combinadas") y una operación policial para arrestar y/o destruir criminales (en toda su extensión de "desmilitarización" y " desnazificación”).

Para una perspectiva sin diluir, baja y sucia, ojo al suelo (traducida al inglés), es difícil vencer al militar ruso.

Alejandro Dubrovski . Destaca cómo los objetivos de la operación son “estrategia y táctica”; y proceder con prisa está fuera de discusión en esta “página completamente nueva en el arte de la guerra”.

Atravesando la niebla, nadie podía esperar de manera realista ningún avance de la reunión entre los Ministros de Relaciones Exteriores Lavrov y Kuleba al margen del Foro Diplomático en Antalya, por mucho que Turquía haya jugado un papel constructivo.

El Imperio simplemente no permite que la organización no gubernamental en Kiev negocie nada. La única táctica en la ciudad es estancarse. La Operación Z, o "la guerra", podría detenerse con una simple llamada telefónica del comediante en Kiev.

Lavrov al menos fue bastante explícito en algunos temas clave. Rusia no quiere la guerra; nunca usó petróleo y gas como arma; y quiere que Ucrania sea neutral.

Occidente, agregó Lavrov, se niega a comprender el concepto de “indivisibilidad de la seguridad”; aquellos que suministran armas a Ucrania y envían mercenarios deben entender que "son responsables de sus acciones"; y refiriéndose al pantano histérico de las sanciones, enfatizó, "haremos todo lo posible para no depender más de Occidente en ningún sector estratégico de nuestras vidas".

Es bastante esclarecedor yuxtaponer a Lavrov con los despistados "analistas" de la OTANstan, totalmente ignorantes de Eurasia y pontificando sobre "un nuevo conflicto ideológico entre las tiranías irredentistas y las democracias liberales". Se trata de soberanía, estúpido, no de ideología.

La OTANstan, por supuesto, es incapaz de comprender el proceso de nazificación de Ucrania, el tema clave de cualquier análisis político/cultural/sociológico serio. No es casualidad que la lista de naciones que apoyan al gobierno derrumbado infestado de neonazis en Kiev coincida en gran medida con la lista de naciones que se negaron a votar a favor de la resolución de la ONU que condena la rehabilitación del nazismo.

En términos históricos, estos "analistas" podrían aprender algo leyendo La Guardia Blanca de Mikhail Bulgakov. Bulgakov consideraba a Ucrania como una versión declaradamente reduccionista de "la estepa": culturalmente estéril, incapaz de crear nada, destinada a la destrucción bárbara. Es importante recordar que cuando Ucrania intentó constituirse como estado en 1918-1920, los centros culturales e industriales como Odessa, Kherson, Nikolaev, Kharkov, Lugansk nunca habían sido ucranianos. Y el oeste de Ucrania durante mucho tiempo fue parte de Polonia.

Todos a bordo del tren euroasiático

En el frente económico, los perros de la guerra híbrida ladran mientras la caravana de integración de Eurasia avanza, con el Imperio irremediablemente siendo empujado fuera de la masa continental de Eurasia.

En una llamada telefónica previa a la reunión Lavrov-Kuleba en Antalya, el presidente Erdogan sugirió a Putin que estableciera un mecanismo comercial en oro y también en rublos, yuanes y liras turcas para vencer la histeria de las sanciones occidentales. La fuente es Abdulkadir Selvi, muy cerca de Erdogan. Aún no hay comentarios oficiales de Rusia y China.

El hecho clave es que Rusia, China y, en realidad, toda la Organización de Cooperación de Shanghai (SCO), responsable de al menos el 30% del PIB mundial y la mayor parte del mercado euroasiático, no necesitan a Occidente en absoluto.

Como señala Peter Koenig, ex economista sénior del Banco Mundial, “el PIB occidental tiene una base diferente, con servicios desproporcionados, mientras que el PIB de la OCS y el Sur Global se basa en la producción. Una gran diferencia cuando uno mira el respaldo de las monedas: en Occidente, literalmente, no hay ninguno. Las monedas orientales están respaldadas principalmente por economías nacionales, especialmente en China y pronto también en Rusia. Eso lleva a la autosuficiencia y a no depender más de Occidente”.

En el espectro geopolítico más amplio, la guerra incesante de desgaste del Imperio contra Rusia con Ucrania como peón es una guerra contra las Nuevas Rutas de la Seda; Maidan en 2014 tuvo lugar solo unos meses después del lanzamiento de la Iniciativa Belt and Road (BRI), luego OBOR (One Belt, One Road) en Kazajstán e Indonesia. También es una guerra contra el concepto ruso de la Asociación de la Gran Eurasia. En resumen: es una guerra total contra la integración de Eurasia.

Y eso nos lleva al aspecto clave de BRI: la conectividad ferroviaria/carretera de Eurasia, entre China y la UE y con un corredor que atraviesa Rusia. La histeria de sanciones coordinadas de la OTANStan no solo es contra Rusia, sino también contra China.

Para Beltway, BRI está más allá del anatema: es casi como la Bestia del Apocalipsis. Como respuesta, Occidente incluso ha inventado esquemas insignificantes como el B3W estadounidense ("Reconstruir un mundo mejor") y el Portal global de la UE. Su impacto, hasta el momento, ni siquiera califica como insignificante.

Ucrania en sí misma no es un problema para BRI; el tráfico es solo el 2% de los trenes de carga China-Europa en dirección este. Pero Rusia es otra historia.

Según Feng Xubin, vicepresidente del Comité de Coordinación de Transporte Expreso Ferroviario China-Europa, el sistema de liquidación de fletes entre China y Rusia puede estar en problemas: “En la actualidad, el flete está denominado en dólares […] Si Occidente corta el paso intermedio de Rusia canal de liquidación en el sistema financiero internacional, significa que el sistema de liquidación de los cargos de flete entre China y Rusia no podrá proceder normalmente”.

Desde el punto de vista de la UE, las interrupciones del comercio no son exactamente un buen negocio. El tráfico de carga entre China y la UE aumentó más del 100 % el año pasado.

Por ejemplo, el Banco Europeo para la Reconstrucción y el Desarrollo (BERD) y el Banco Asiático de Inversión en Infraestructura (AIIB) están cofinanciando un tramo ferroviario de alta velocidad de 67 km desde Estambul hasta la frontera con Bulgaria.

Las sanciones a Rusia definitivamente afectarán la cadena de suministro trans-Eurasia : en transporte, puertos, seguros, comunicaciones. Sin embargo, es posible que se revisen bastantes sanciones más adelante, cuando la propia UE comience a sentir el dolor.

China tendrá una gran cantidad de Plan Bs. El corredor BRI norte clave sigue siendo China-Kazajstán-Rusia-Bielorrusia-UE, pero existe un posible desvío a través del Caspio, en Aktau en Kazajstán. Habrá un incentivo adicional para conectar completamente el ferrocarril Baku-Tbilisi-Kars (BTK) con la red turca. Y habrá movimiento adicional en el Corredor Internacional de Transporte Norte-Sur (INSTC), con Bakú conectando con la costa iraní del Mar Caspio y por ferrocarril con el puerto ultraestratégico de Chabahar.

Por lo tanto, es posible que nos dirijamos hacia un impulso adicional para el corredor sur multimodal de BRI, sin pasar por Rusia: eso significa un impulso para Turquía, el Cáucaso y el Caspio. Y sin pérdidas para China. En cuanto a Rusia, incluso si este cambio de ruta puede durar un tiempo, no es gran cosa. Después de todo, de ahora en adelante Rusia desarrollará un comercio intensivo hacia el este y el sur de Eurasia, y no hacia el sancionador de Occidente.


----------



## ferrys (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> la encerraran al estilo kiev çonectando con transnitria
> 
> y un bloqueo naval



Por lo que he estado viendo debe de ser un centro de contrabando de la leche. Deben de tener cientos de cuevas en la costa. Un bloqueo naval seguro que lo hacen. Pero se dice que hay 2.500kms de túneles, cosa que parece difícil de creer y terreno Rafapal. A ver como controlas eso. 
Algo raro hay en Odessa. Ayer hubo rumores que habían liberado a 1.600 niños. Todo muy extraño.


----------



## [IΞI] (13 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> No sólo eso, ayer ya dijeron que las patentes quedan abolidas de esas empresas. Por ejemplo, las Coca Cola, no viene de America, las fábricas están en Rusia. Mañana vuelven a funcionar como Kosako-Kola y a correr. Es mas, no tienen que cambiar ni el nombre y la pasta se queda en Rusia.



Los líderes occidentales están flipando, han descubierto que Putin les puede ganar hasta en ser más higo de puta que ellos y con eso no contaban.

Joder qué puta panda de retrasados...


----------



## JOS1378 (13 Mar 2022)

#Erbil, #Iraq: El bombardeo se llevó a cabo con varios misiles balísticos de precisión que impactaron precisamente en la base del #Mossad israelí

Fuentes confiables para Al-Mayadeen: El bombardeo de la sede del Mossad no causó ningún daño a los civiles ni a las instalaciones iraquíes en la región del Kurdistán de Iraq.

Fuentes de Al-Mayadeen: Ni el consulado estadounidense en Erbil ni la base militar estadounidense de Harir en la región fueron atacados...

Fuentes de Al-Mayadeen: #Irán no tiene miedo de establecer una ecuación disuasoria para preservar su seguridad interna y nacional.

Fuentes confiables a Al-Mayadeen: Irán no negociará con nadie de ninguna manera sobre su seguridad nacional...

Las fuentes de Al-Mayadeen: Vincular el objetivo de un cuartel general del Mossad en el Kurdistán iraquí con las negociaciones nucleares no tiene sentido ni está justificado, y expresa una línea desviada.

Fuentes de Al-Mayadeen: El bombardeo de la sede del Mossad en el Kurdistán iraquí puede considerarse un mensaje a las partes occidentales que amenazan la seguridad iraní de varias maneras...


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Los líderes occidentales están flipando, han descubierto que Putin les puede ganar hasta en ser más higo de puta que ellos y con eso no contaban.
> 
> Joder qué puta panda de retrasados...




la OPEC+ ha intentsdo aumentar la cuota de petroleo y NO HA PODIDO.. LEVAN 6 MESES Y NO LO CONSIGUEN

Rusia ha visto la debilidad ds occidente al quedarse sin energia y ha atacado.. todo lo demas pajas mentales

pornlo mismo arabia saudi esta arrasando yemen e iran ha atacado a USA hoy.... 

si qlguien toca a irqn se lleva un nuke


esta claro??


----------



## dabuti (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 981211



Como viene siendo habitual, los 40 céntimos de subida en la low cost donde reposto no se corresponden con la subida real.
De hecho, ya hay muchas gasolineras de Repsol o Galp entre las más baratas, cosa impensable antes.

El gen ladrón-especulador español haciendo de las suyas.


----------



## Gonzalor (13 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> No sólo eso, ayer ya dijeron que las patentes quedan abolidas de esas empresas. Por ejemplo, las Coca Cola, no viene de America, las fábricas están en Rusia. Mañana vuelven a funcionar como Kosako-Kola y a correr. Es mas, no tienen que cambiar ni el nombre y la pasta se queda en Rusia.



Tengo entendido que los concentrados de la Coca-Cola solo se fabrican en Atlanta, y las fábricas que hay diseminadas por el mundo lo que hacen es mezclarlo con agua y embotellarlo. Los rusos podrán llamarle Coca-Cola y fabricarla en las mismas instalaciones, pero en cuanto se les acabe el concentrado ya no se parecerá ni remotamente a la Coca-Cola.
El resto de marcas no sé cómo funcionarán.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (13 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Son rusos, no occidentales. No olvides ese pequeño gran detalle. Es un pueblo mentalizado para tiempos duros, saben que pueden volver tarde o temprano.
> 
> En España hacen eso, y los barbitas comesoja de Newtral y Maldita se cortan las venas.



Ya vimos su mentalidad en la cola del MC DONALD el dia antes de que cerrara.

ESTAN PREPARADOS PARA TODO.


----------



## Evangelion (13 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Y sin Samsung, Dell, Oracle, HP, Oracle, Microsoft, Paypal, Mastercard, Visa, Google Pay, Apple Pay, Maersk, FedEx, DHL, Reanult, Airbus, Boeing, Volvo, Ford, Toyota... los rusos salen ganando.



Uno de los problemas gordos que van a tener a parte de los chips, es la aviacion civil, Airbus y Boing son los unicos que frabrican aviones de ultralargo recorrido y de doble paisllo, y aviones de 100 a 150 pasajeros solo hay un jet ruso casi experimetal y casi solo movidos por PW americanos.
Aeroflot, Rossiya, etc están literalmente quebradas.


----------



## uberales (13 Mar 2022)

Desde que los follacabras de Afganistán piden la paz en Ucrania... Se han convertido al funcivaguisml.


----------



## ferrys (13 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Los líderes occidentales están flipando, han descubierto que Putin les puede ganar hasta en ser más higo de puta que ellos y con eso no contaban.
> 
> Joder qué puta panda de retrasados...



La gente cuando habla no sabe de lo que habla. Rusia son Lada tipo Seat 124.
Ahora la realidad. 








Dossier, ¿Qué modelos se fabrican en Rusia? Más de los que crees, incluidos varios BMW, Audi y Cadillac


El mercado ruso es uno de los más importantes de todo el mundo y aunque…




www.google.es


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (13 Mar 2022)

geflow dijo:


> Si la situacion se alarga, lo logico es que se desarrollen empresas nacionales para abastecer las demandas de esos productos o que sean copadas por chinos e indios. Donde hay demanda siempre acaba habiendo oferta, y estas empresas occidentales acabaran perdiendo un mercado de cientos de millones de personas.



Asi pensaban en la era sovietica......


----------



## ksa100 (13 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Ya vimos su mentalidad en la cola del MC DONALD el dia antes de que cerrara.
> 
> ESTAN PREPARADOS PARA TODO.



Los rusos con dos dedos de frente y acceso a la información están huyendo como locos de Rusia, ya se ven muchos artículos al respecto.


----------



## paconan (13 Mar 2022)

El gas sigue fluyendo

*La solicitud de tránsito de Gazprom por Ucrania se mantiene al máximo el domingo*
Moscú. 13 de marzo. INTERFAX.RU - La carga del corredor de tránsito de Ucrania el domingo se mantiene en el mismo nivel alto, correspondiente al volumen de un contrato a largo plazo (40 mil millones de metros cúbicos por año, o 109 millones de metros cúbicos por día).

Los compradores europeos han aumentado las solicitudes para el suministro de gas de Gazprom tras la subida de precios por la imposición de sanciones contra Rusia. Por el momento, la cotización del gas en el hub TTF es de $1.468 por mil metros cúbicos.

"Gazprom" suministra gas ruso para el tránsito a través del territorio de Ucrania en el modo regular, de acuerdo con las solicitudes de los consumidores europeos: 109,6 millones de metros cúbicos. m el 13 de marzo", dijo a los periodistas el representante oficial de la empresa Sergey Kupriyanov.

Según lo confirmado por los datos del Operador GTS de Ucrania, la nominación para el 13 de marzo es de 109,5 millones de metros cúbicos. m, la aplicación para el 12 de marzo fue de 109,4 millones de metros cúbicos. 



https://www.interfax.ru/business/827880


----------



## Giles Amaury (13 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Uno de los problemas gordos que van a tener a parte de los chips, es la aviacion civil, Airbus y Boing son los unicos que frabrican aviones de ultralargo recorrido y de doble paisllo, y aviones de 100 a 150 pasajeros solo hay un jet ruso casi experimetal y casi solo movidos por PW americanos.
> Aeroflot, Rossiya, etc están literalmente quebradas.



Pues no se vuela y asunto arreglado. Tú no conoces a los rusos: pueden pasar sin volar perfectamente , pero mientras tanto tú no vas comer


----------



## ferrys (13 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Tengo entendido que los concentrados de la Coca-Cola solo se fabrican en Atlanta, y las fábricas que hay diseminadas por el mundo lo que hacen es mezclarlo con agua y embotellarlo. Los rusos podrán llamarle Coca-Cola y fabricarla en las mismas instalaciones, pero en cuanto se les acabe el concentrado ya no se parecerá ni remotamente a la Coca-Cola.
> El resto de marcas no sé cómo funcionarán.



Será muy difícil hacer un análisis químico......


----------



## uberales (13 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Como viene siendo habitual, los 40 céntimos de subida en la low cost donde reposto no se corresponden con la subida real.
> De hecho, ya hay muchas gasolineras de Repsol o Galp entre las más baratas, cosa impensable antes.
> 
> El gen ladrón-especulador español haciendo de las suyas.



No es el gen ladrón de un país, pues esa subida ha existido en toda Europa. Es simplemente que la gente está cuadrando caja, países, empresas y autónomos. Dos años parados es lo que tiene.


----------



## JOS1378 (13 Mar 2022)

Minuto a minuto.. decimoctavo día de la operación especial rusa en Donbás - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Moscú, 13 mar (SANA) Al menos seis muertos por bombardeo ucraniano contra un hospital. Rusia de




www.sana.sy


----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Tengo entendido que los concentrados de la Coca-Cola solo se fabrican en Atlanta, y las fábricas que hay diseminadas por el mundo lo que hacen es mezclarlo con agua y embotellarlo. Los rusos podrán llamarle Coca-Cola y fabricarla en las mismas instalaciones, pero en cuanto se les acabe el concentrado ya no se parecerá ni remotamente a la Coca-Cola.
> El resto de marcas no sé cómo funcionarán.



Jajajaja pues igual, tú tienes en Moscú los planos del cuarto de baño del 787, y pasado mañana sacas tu Boeingkosky 787 y sanseacabó.
Con Oracle, Microsoft, Toyota, y miles más, pues lo mismo.

Si es que no sé cómo no se habían hecho los amos del mundo ya estos rusos, con lo listos que son, jajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja jajajaja no te jode, y si no, ya están aquí los follaputines buscándoles soluciones, jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja

No suman 3 neuronas y 12 años entre todos jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja son sublimes.


----------



## ksa100 (13 Mar 2022)

Rusia es una Corea del Norte 2.0


----------



## Fauna iberica (13 Mar 2022)

Ahora los iraníes entran en liza.
A EEUU le tienen ganas de ajustarle las cuentas en todo el planeta y nosotros vamos a ir detrás, y culpables los políticos y la población por dejarse pastorear.


----------



## ferrys (13 Mar 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> Los rusos con dos dedos de frente y acceso a la información están huyendo como locos de Rusia, ya se ven muchos artículos al respecto.



Si, ayer yase decía que Putin se había quedado sólo en Rusia. Usted siga con sus artículos.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Será muy difícil hacer un análisis químico......



Cachis la mar, y hasta ahora no se le había ocurrido a nadie más que a tí, jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja

Me he manchado de café y todo, seguid hijos de puta, seguid, que esto es impagable.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (13 Mar 2022)

Otro heroe Ucraniano, si no más que el presidente. El que lidera la defensa del País









Valerii Zaluzhnyi - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Ya vimos su mentalidad en la cola del MC DONALD el dia antes de que cerrara.
> 
> ESTAN PREPARADOS PARA TODO.



Todas estas mandangas de la austeridad funcionan con la vieja garbancera de pueblo, a los menores de 40 que les tengan unos cuantos años a base de Ladas y patatas, verás el estoicismo a dónde lo mandan.


----------



## ksa100 (13 Mar 2022)

El éxodo ruso: periodistas, empresarios, artistas, intelectuales y activistas huyen de la represión de Putin


El fantasma de la Gran Purga, cuando Josef Stalin ordenó el arresto a más de un millón de personas y ejecutó a cientos de miles, acosa a los opositores




www.infobae.com


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Otro dron "Bayraktar TB-2" fue derribado por la defensa aérea de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 980251











Bayraktar TB2 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## amcxxl (13 Mar 2022)

Ataque al aeródromo militar en la ciudad de Kramatorsk (base principal de la agrupacion militar del ukroehercito en Donbass)




Equipos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania destruido en Shirokino.


----------



## ksa100 (13 Mar 2022)

Finlandia, la vía de escape de los rusos que huyen del aislamiento de su país


La amenaza de que Putin establezca el servicio militar obligatorio y el toque de queda en Rusia para frenar las protestas contra la invasión de Ucrania les ha hecho escapar



www.abc.es


----------



## sivigliano (13 Mar 2022)

En ningún sitio de Andalucía hay 45 grados de media dos meses al año. Es más puede usted mirar los registros de datos y dudo que en Sevilla tuviésemos más de 40 grados 7 u 8 días en todo el verano. Muchos más días en el intervalo de 36/38 grados y mínimas de 20/22 la mayoría del verano. En la costa directamente no se llega casi nunca a los 40 grados. 
Y también hay que tener en cuenta el clima de septiembre a junio que es muy benigno.


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

joder 30 misiles, eso tuvo que doler...
⚡Lviv Oblast Governor: Russian attack on Yavoriv kills 9, injures 57.

According to Governor Maksym Kozytsky, overnight Russia launched at least 30 missiles on the Yavoriv millitary training centre.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (13 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Los líderes occidentales están flipando, han descubierto que Putin les puede ganar hasta en ser más higo de puta que ellos y con eso no contaban.
> 
> Joder qué puta panda de retrasados...




Eso lo han hecho durante el siglo XX y vivian en la mierda con respecto al lado occidental. Una cosa es que puedan aprovechar algunas patentes o recursos que estan ya en el pais, otra muy diferente que puedan aprovechar eso de manera global para su beneficio y si algo nos ha enseñado la historia es que en Rusia de todo eso se pueden beneficiar los mandamases y elites de turno, la gente normal vive en la mierda mas absoluta cuando se "aislan".

Eso de que se aprovechan por la cara de las tecnologias de "fuera" lo hacen en determinados ambitos, en otros o no pueden o no les interesa porque a pesar de tener el conocimiento no podrian implementarlo dado que se quedarian "aislados" en muchos frentes. Y eso teniendo en cuenta el apoyo de China, si les da a éstos por mandarles a la mierda a ver que hacen los dirigentes rusos.


----------



## ksa100 (13 Mar 2022)

Putin se queda solo: la búsqueda de vuelos y otras formas de salir del país se disparan en Rusia


Nunca en la historia de Rusia, desde que Google comenzó a medir tendencias, se había producido tantas búsquedas de vuelos, trenes y otros métodos para huir del país




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## JOS1378 (13 Mar 2022)

#ÚltimoMinuto

Fuentes de Al Mayadeen en Iraq:

- Un cuartel general de inteligencia y seguridad israelí fue atacado en las cercanías de Erbil anoche.

- El bombardeo se llevó a cabo con más de diez misiles, y ciertamente dio en el blanco.

- El bombardeo se llevó a cabo con varios misiles balísticos de precisión que impactaron precisamente en la base del Mossad

- El cuartel general del Mossad en el centro turístico Salah al-Din fue destruido y los agentes resultaron muertos y heridos.

- Ningún centro iraquí o estadounidense ha sido atacado en el Kurdistán iraquí

- Esta operación es una respuesta a operaciones israelíes anteriores contra Irán que se lanzaron desde el Kurdistán iraquí

- La operación contra el Mossad no tiene nada que ver con la reciente operación israelí en Siria

- La respuesta iraní al asesinato de los dos mártires de la Guardia Revolucionaria en Siria a manos de la agresión israelí tendrá lugar a su debido tiempo


----------



## uberales (13 Mar 2022)

Me imagino a los talibanes pidiendo curriculums de gente trabajando en las big four afganas, con uso del paquete básico afgano...


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

| Según funcionarios de la RPD, fuerzas ucranianas abrieron fuego contra un hospital en Volnovakha, Donetsk, matando a seis personas - Sputnik.


----------



## ferrys (13 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Cachis la mar, y hasta ahora no se le había ocurrido a nadie más que a tí, jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja
> 
> Me he manchado de café y todo, seguid hijos de puta, seguid, que esto es impagable.



usted debe de ser tonto o está bajo la sustancia de algún elemento extraño.
Se lo hemos dicho y se lo volvemos a repetir. Patentes.


----------



## Ostracismo Produtorio (13 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Jajaja que coño le pasa a este tío??
> 
> LoooooooooooooooooL
> 
> Jajajaja



Jjajaka ya te digo... ucraaaaaania.....ooooooooooobvioooooo


----------



## ksa100 (13 Mar 2022)

Nos estamos centrando demasiado en los refugiados ucranianos pero hay millones de rusos huyendo de Rusia por todas sus fronteras, tienen prisa, deben salir antes de que el país se cierre completamente y Rusia se convierta en Corea del Norte 2.0.


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Michael_Knight (13 Mar 2022)

Iniciativa de Vistaprint en apoyo al pueblo ucraniano, os mandan posters y pegatinas gratis (hasta 5 unidades).

Estamos con Ucrania.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (13 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Y sin Samsung, Dell, Oracle, HP, Oracle, Microsoft, Paypal, Mastercard, Visa, Google Pay, Apple Pay, Maersk, FedEx, DHL, Reanult, Airbus, Boeing, Volvo, Ford, Toyota... los rusos salen ganando.



Me gustaría saber si de verdad Toyota y los demás gigantes han parado las lineas de producción de sus fábricas rusas, que abastecen a todos los países turcochinos. Y si de verdad hay 500.000 operarios de esa rama industrial en paro...

Algo leí esta semana de que Toyota si si, pero al final que no, ni de coña.

Saberlo no para ver quien gana la discusión en un foro de internet, si no por saber que bando miente, o miente más.


----------



## Dylan Leary (13 Mar 2022)

Air loophole in Europe: Serbian airline Air Serbia is increasing the number of flights to Moscow

After EU countries closed the airspace for planes owned by Russian companies and individuals for flights to Europe, the Russians are using the state-owned airline Air Serbia.

It will be recalled that Serbia is not a member of the EU and has refused to impose sanctions against Russia, but its planes are free to cross EU airspace. This made the Balkan country the only European air corridor that remained open to the Russians.

Russians arriving in Serbia travel freely to Europe.



Está su facebook lleno de comentarios pidiendo que detengan los vuelos y cagándose en todo









Air Serbia


Air Serbia, Belgrade, Serbia. 301 602 Me gusta · 1686 personas están hablando de esto. Welcome to the official Air Serbia page! To book flights, please visit www.airserbia.com We are here to answer...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Harman (13 Mar 2022)

"El nazismo, como el terrorismo, es una enfermedad. Y nosotros curaremos a Ucrania. El doctor ha llegado"


----------



## uberales (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 981222



Pa cuatro días que quedan, pa que voy a seguir en alcohólicos anónimos.


----------



## Impresionante (13 Mar 2022)

. "No podemos olvidar la agresión de la OTAN": el presidente de Serbia expresa su postura sobre la adhesión a la Alianza

El presidente de Serbia, Aleksandar Vucic, expresó este sábado su postura acerca de la posible entrada de su país en la OTAN.

"Algunos dicen que deberíamos unirnos a la OTAN, y nuestra respuesta es que pensamos que debemos proteger al país nosotros mismos, porque tenemos nuestro Ejército, que protege nuestro país y el cielo", afirmó Vucic dirigiéndose a los ciudadanos durante un mitin preelectoral.

En sus declaraciones, el mandatario señaló, respecto a la alianza, que "la cooperación siempre es buena y es bueno perdonar, pero no podemos olvidar", enfatizando que "ninguno de los niños, soldados y civiles asesinados" durante "la agresión" lanzada contra el país —entonces parte de la antigua Yugoslavia— en 1999 será borrado de la memoria del pueblo serbio. Tras remarcarlo, Vucic pasó a recordar los nombres de los niños serbios asesinados durante el bombardeo de Yugoslavia por parte de la OTAN.

"Pronto marcaremos el aniversario de la agresión. Y no dudaremos en llamarlo agresión, y no intervención o campaña", aseguró. Asimismo, el presidente afirmó que se mantiene en contacto "con los líderes mundiales" para hacerles entender de "manera racional lo importante que es la paz. Espero que todos entiendan eso".

Este 24 de marzo se cumplirán 23 años del inicio de los bombardeos de la OTAN sobre Yugoslavia, país que se desintegró tras una serie de conflictos étnicos en los años 90 y que en 1999 formaban solo las actuales Serbia y Montenegro. Las fuerzas de la Alianza intervinieron en el conflicto relacionado con la independencia de Kosovo sin contar con la aprobación de la ONU.

El entonces presidente de EE.UU., *Bill Clinton, anunció el lanzamiento de los ataques contra Yugoslavia en un discurso el 24 de marzo de 1999, justificándolo como "una intervención humanitaria" para impedir "la represión brutal" de las fuerzas yugoslavas contra la mayoría albanesa en la provincia serbia de Kosovo.*

Los bombardeos tuvieron lugar desde el 24 de marzo hasta el 11 de junio de 1999. Durante aquellos 78 días, la OTAN lanzó un total de 2.300 misiles contra 990 objetivos y 14.000 bombas sobre el territorio de Yugoslavia. Solo en la capital, Belgrado, cayeron 212 bombas. También fueron lanzadas entre 10 y 15 toneladas de uranio empobrecido que provocaron un desastre ambiental y la multiplicación por cinco de los casos de enfermedades oncológicas.

Esos dos meses y medio de ataques aéreos incesantes se cobraron la vida de más de 2.000 civiles, entre ellos 88 niños, y dejaron 6.000 heridos.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> usted debe de ser tonto o está bajo la sustancia de algún elemento extraño.
> Se lo hemos dicho y se lo volvemos a repetir. Patentes.



Me descojonaba del del análisis químico de la Coca Cola, que debe ser el primero al que se le ocurre, jajaja jajaja jajaja jajaja, qué grande.

Y de lo de las patentes me despollo también.

El trigo se puede plantar por todo el mundo, idiotas.

Silicon Valley sólo hay uno, subnormales.


----------



## Dylan Leary (13 Mar 2022)

The situation in the regions at 8 am

Kyiv region
Bucha district - battles in Irpin, Makarov. Constant movement of the enemy in Gostomel, Borodyanka, Bucha communities.
In the Brovary district - the movement of enemy vehicles in settlements. Fighting is taking place in three communities of Brovary district.
Vyshhorod district: three communities - a humanitarian catastrophe. Slavutych without light.

Chernihiv region
At night - three air raids on Chernihiv. Destruction and casualties are being clarified.
Defensive battles around Chernihiv. Yesterday 2 settlements in the Kyiv direction were liberated.

Sumy
Twice at night there was an air threat in Sumy district. During the night, orc artillery fired several times at peaceful villages in the Okhtyrka district and Okhtyrka itself. Russian enemies chase mainly from Trostyanets. This city is occupied by the enemy. The enemy also used the period of silence, which lasted periodically for the past few days, to strengthen its positions and move troops.

Zhytomyr Region: Long-term alarm at night in the region. And the second in the morning. There is no information about the destruction and loss yet.

Kirovohrad region: A few hours - air alarm, the situation is generally calm.

Dnipropetrovsk region: 3 3.30 almost to 7.00 - alarm. No explosions. In the morning - calm down.

Kharkiv: In Kharkiv - all night air alarms, in the region - active hostilities in the Izyum region.

Zaporizhzhia region
The military and residents of the Zaporizhia region, in cooperation with the police, the SES, units of the Defense Forces of Ukraine and the authorities of the city of Zaporizhia, are holding back a massive offensive by the occupying forces. Currently, the situation is not significant, but the enemy continues to actively use artillery, tanks, grenade launchers and mortars.

Rivne region: Air alarm all night, calm in the morning.

Volyn: Relatively calm. From the third night - air alarms.

Vinnytsia region: Relatively calm, air alarms at night.

Transcarpathia: Transcarpathia is calm

Khmelnytsky region: Air alarm from 3:30 to 6:30. In general - calm

Ternopil: Air alarm for several hours

Cherkasy: Air alarms, but overall the situation is calm.

Lviv region
The occupiers launched an air strike on the International Center for Peacekeeping and Security. According to preliminary data, they fired 8 missiles. Information about the victims is being established

Poltava region: Air alarm throughout the region from 3.30 to 7:00. In the morning - calm down.

Chernivtsi: There was an air alarm. In general - calm.

Ivano-Frankivsk: Alarm at night, there was a missile strike on the airfield.

Luhansk region
The residential sector of Severodonetsk, Rubizhne Lysychansk and Popasna is under constant fire. There are casualties among the civilian population.
Despite the constant shelling, power engineers managed to connect 13,000 subscribers, gas companies - 7,000.

Donetsk region
Mariupol under siege, fighting on the outskirts of the city. The humanitarian column is advancing - slowly but surely.
Loud all over the line. In Kramatorsk all night and in the morning air alarms.
Planes over the Estuary, Slavyansk, Svyatogorsk.
There is information about the strikes last night in the area of Svyatogorsk Lavra. There are wounded. The information is checked.

Mykolayiv region: the night was relatively calm, the region is defending.

Kherson region
From the evening and all night strong explosions, hail near the airport. The information is checked.

Odesa: Hourly air alarm. In general, the situation is calm.


----------



## Ratona001 (13 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Pa cuatro días que quedan, pa que voy a seguir en alcohólicos anónimos.



Deja el alcohol y dale al tabaco.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (13 Mar 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> Nos estamos centrando demasiado en los refugiados ucranianos pero hay millones de rusos huyendo de Rusia por todas sus fronteras, tienen prisa, deben salir antes de que el país se cierre completamente y Rusia se convierta en Corea del Norte 2.0.



Exactamente cuántos cientos de millones??


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

⚡Multiple explosions heard in Lviv and Kherson and reports that Lviv is under Russian missile attacks.

ya van a por LVOV


----------



## El-Mano (13 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> El estado moral y psicológico del presidente de Ucrania, de la última rueda de prensa.


----------



## [IΞI] (13 Mar 2022)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Eso lo han hecho durante el siglo XX y vivian en la mierda con respecto al lado occidental. Una cosa es que puedan aprovechar algunas patentes o recursos que estan ya en el pais, otra muy diferente que puedan aprovechar eso de manera global para su beneficio y si algo nos ha enseñado la historia es que en Rusia de todo eso se pueden beneficiar los mandamases y elites de turno, la gente normal vive en la mierda mas absoluta cuando se "aislan".
> 
> Eso de que se aprovechan por la cara de las tecnologias de "fuera" lo hacen en determinados ambitos, en otros o no pueden o no les interesa porque a pesar de tener el conocimiento no podrian implementarlo dado que se quedarian "aislados" en muchos frentes. Y eso teniendo en cuenta el apoyo de China, si les da a éstos por mandarles a la mierda a ver que hacen los dirigentes rusos.



Oso me pareces un gran forero y un tipo sensato pero discrepo, estás muy perdido.

Si comparas la evolución de España y Rusia entre 2000 y 2020, en PIB (que como lo medimos aquí es una risa), de deuda, reservas, capacidad militar, influencia...

Qué país es el que está colapsando??


----------



## uberales (13 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . "No podemos olvidar la agresión de la OTAN": el presidente de Serbia expresa su postura sobre la adhesión a la Alianza
> 
> El presidente de Serbia, Aleksandar Vucic, expresó este sábado su postura acerca de la posible entrada de su país en la OTAN.
> 
> ...



Y todo para parar su impeachment


----------



## ksa100 (13 Mar 2022)

Hay 850 periodistas que quieren huir de Rusia: asociaciones profesionales dan la voz de alarma


La European Federation of Journalist ha advertido de los efectos contraproducentes que podría tener la censura de Russia Today y Sputnik. Borrell llama a actuar contra aquellos que “bombardean las mentes”




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## delhierro (13 Mar 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> Rusia es una Corea del Norte 2.0



Un pelin más grande . Y con capacidad para ser un lider de los represaliados por yanquilandia durante 30 años , que son muchos. Ese es el paso que Putin no queria, queria ser un socio igualitario. Ahora no le quedan más cojones que ser el enemigo de occidente. Va su supervivencia y la de Rusia.



ksa100 dijo:


> Hay 850 periodistas que quieren huir de Rusia: asociaciones profesionales dan la voz de alarma
> 
> 
> La European Federation of Journalist ha advertido de los efectos contraproducentes que podría tener la censura de Russia Today y Sputnik. Borrell llama a actuar contra aquellos que “bombardean las mentes”
> ...



Normal , con el bloqueo occidental han dejado de cobrar de su segundo pagador. Es el problema cuando caen las caretas, la infiltración social en la que son la hosita los anglos se complica muchisimo.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (13 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Oso me pareces un gran forero y un tipo sensato pero discrepo, estás muy perdido.
> 
> Si comparas la evolución de España y Rusia entre 2000 y 2020, en PIB (que como lo medimos aquí es una risa), de deuda, reservas, capacidad militar, influencia...
> 
> Qué país es el que está colapsando??



RUSIA


----------



## amcxxl (13 Mar 2022)

Izvestiya informa desde la ciudad de Volnovakha.

1) “Este BMP roto es parte de la columna. Había muchas tropas ucranianas aquí. Abandonaron su equipo, los remanentes están adelante. El corresponsal de Izvestia, Alexander Safiulin, habló sobre la retirada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de Volnovakha. "Los restos de la columna, un camión, el segundo, mira lo que le pasó, es un impacto directo, no hay cabina", dijo Safiulin. La columna se extendía por trescientos metros, en algún lugar en la distancia se pueden ver varios camiones, BMD. El corresponsal también mostró la base del ejército ucraniano, que estaba ubicada entre edificios residenciales.

2) "Intentaron abrirse paso" Un militar de la milicia popular de la RPD le contó a Izvestia cómo se desarrolló la batalla cerca de Volnovaja. Según él, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ni siquiera entendieron que *solo ingresaron 50 personas, pensaron en todo un batallón. Una columna entera fue destruida por un pelotón de soldados*.

3) Las unidades de reparación están trabajando constantemente, manteniendo y reparando equipos y armas militares en el campo. Utilizan talleres e instalaciones móviles especiales para el mantenimiento y la reparación. Se presta especial atención a las tropas de armamento y equipo militar que operan a gran distancia de los puntos de despliegue y despliegue temporal.
En primer lugar, se están reparando las armas, que son necesarias para completar una misión de combate, así como lo que se puede reparar rápidamente. Esto permite mantener la alta capacidad de combate de las subunidades y garantizar su conducción continua de operaciones de combate.







Durante las batallas por Volnovakha, se destruyó un vehículo de combate de infantería ucraniano bastante raro. Estamos hablando del BMP-1TS, una modificación del BMP-1 con armadura reforzada, el módulo de combate Spis y la estación de radio Motorola DM-4601.
*El automóvil pertenecía al batallón Aidar de la brigada mecanizada 53 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. *


----------



## ksa100 (13 Mar 2022)

La carrera por salir de Rusia para huir de la censura y el aislamiento


Se acelera el éxodo desde Rusia mientras el Kremlin fuerza el cierre de los últimos medios independientes y las marcas internacionales se marchan del país




www.eldiario.es


----------



## eltonelero (13 Mar 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


>



para ser justos con el, es un puto actor que esta de presidente de un pais en guerra y sitiado.. 
Yo estaría igual o peor... (aunque sin drojas)


----------



## Edu.R (13 Mar 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> La carrera por salir de Rusia para huir de la censura y el aislamiento
> 
> 
> Se acelera el éxodo desde Rusia mientras el Kremlin fuerza el cierre de los últimos medios independientes y las marcas internacionales se marchan del país
> ...



Ruso amigo bueno.

Rusia podría ser un pais riquisimo, pero muchos rusos prefieren hacer vida y llevarse su dinero fuera. Eso es un fracaso muy grande.


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

a 20 km de la frontera NATO.. imaginad como estarian de acojonados en polonia viendo venkr los 30 misiles

es el centronde distribucion de armas del oeste.. putin lanzsndo un mensaje de asco y hartazgo a la OTAN


----------



## Evangelion (13 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Me descojonaba del del análisis químico de la Coca Cola, que debe ser el primero al que se le ocurre, jajaja jajaja jajaja jajaja, qué grande.
> 
> Y de lo de las patentes me despollo también.
> 
> ...



Tengo muy claro que este año la parte de la cosecha de girasol que se dejaba en los campos y se iba directamente a recoger la subvención se va a recoger...
El aceite de girasol este que el miedo ha hecho acaparar o se ha fabricado con la cosecha del año pasado o con girasol del hemisferio sur...


----------



## [IΞI] (13 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> RUSIA



Ese mensaje es para el oso, que tiene la capacidad de analizar datos y discurrir en base a ellos.

Tú solo eres un payaso que estás fuera del ignore porque me dan risa tus bufonadas y ver el brutal retraso que os gastáis los cms globalistas.


----------



## ksa100 (13 Mar 2022)

El testimonio de un informático ruso refugiado en Barcelona: "He huido de Moscú porque soy incapaz de disparar contra mi familia"


Hace tan solo una semana que ha llegado a Barcelona, huyendo de la represión en Rusia y, sobre todo, al temor real de tener que ir a combatir en la guerra




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Izvestiya informa desde la ciudad de Volnovakha.
> 
> 1) “Este BMP roto es parte de la columna. Había muchas tropas ucranianas aquí. Abandonaron su equipo, los remanentes están adelante. El corresponsal de Izvestia, Alexander Safiulin, habló sobre la retirada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de Volnovakha. "Los restos de la columna, un camión, el segundo, mira lo que le pasó, es un impacto directo, no hay cabina", dijo Safiulin. La columna se extendía por trescientos metros, en algún lugar en la distancia se pueden ver varios camiones, BMD. El corresponsal también mostró la base del ejército ucraniano, que estaba ubicada entre edificios residenciales.
> 
> ...




pero no decian los ukros que habian recuperado ayer volnoklava ??

pues no han durado mucho.. 

los han arrasado.. mucho fuego se ve ahi


----------



## Harman (13 Mar 2022)

Polígono Yavoriv de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Lviv, esta mañana:


----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> a 20 km de la frontera NATO.. imaginad como estarian de acojonados en polonia viendo venkr los 30 misiles
> 
> es el centronde distribucion de armas del oeste.. putin lanzsndo un mensaje de asco y hartazgo a la OTAN



Jajajaja acojonados ...al revés, estamos esperando para devolver el golpe a Rusia y darle la vuelta a la Guerra, subnormal.


----------



## capitán almeida (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> joder 30 misiles, eso tuvo que doler...
> ⚡Lviv Oblast Governor: Russian attack on Yavoriv kills 9, injures 57.
> 
> According to Governor Maksym Kozytsky, overnight Russia launched at least 30 missiles on the Yavoriv millitary training centre.



From Dombas whit love


----------



## uberales (13 Mar 2022)

Imagínate al agricultor de amapola de zona perdida de Afganistán hablando en la mezquita de como su hijo trabaja en Kabul. Que si lleva sombrero pashtun, habla cuatro idiomas (afgano del norte, del sur, este y oeste), está en el departamento de recursos humanos talibán (cost controller de piedras para ejecuciones). Todo desdentado viendo como mejora el país.


----------



## ksa100 (13 Mar 2022)

Éxodo de rusos que huyen del país por Finlandia por los malos augurios económicos


Miedo por lo que todavía ha de llegar: miles de ciudadanos huyen de Rusia a raíz de las sanciones y la represión del gobierno




www.elnacional.cat


----------



## amcxxl (13 Mar 2022)

Rusia atacó el campo de entrenamiento de Yavorovsky en la región de Lvov.
‼La Administración Militar Regional de Lviv ha confirmado ataques aéreos en el campo de entrenamiento militar de Yavoriv, también conocido como el Centro Internacional para el Mantenimiento de la Paz y la Seguridad.
Según datos preliminares, 8 misiles impactaron en la instalación militar.
El video fue filmado en la región de Lviv alrededor de las 6 am.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Iniciativa de Vistaprint en apoyo al pueblo ucraniano, os mandan posters y pegatinas gratis (hasta 5 unidades).
> 
> Estamos con Ucrania.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 981221



Mételas en el culo.


----------



## Harman (13 Mar 2022)

Zelensky, mira esto, ¿quieres ver esto en Kyiv? ¡Saca las tropas de la ciudad, drogadicto! Imágenes de nazis expulsados de edificios residenciales en Mariupol


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (13 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Ese mensaje es para el oso, que tiene la capacidad de analizar datos y discurrir en base a ellos.
> 
> Tú solo eres un payaso que estás fuera del ignore porque me dan risa tus bufonadas y ver el brutal retraso que os gastáis los cms globalistas.



Tu desprecio, mi alimento.

Me la suda los ignores de los lameculos del loco zar. Para mi son victorias.

Retraso y cobardia los tibios y prorusos, estaís en el bando equivocado, o lo que es evidente, sois del otro bando, y estais haciendo vuestro juego, vuestra propaganda por aqui.

Esto no ha hecho nada más que empezar, va a ser un camino muy largo.


----------



## ksa100 (13 Mar 2022)

Las ONGs deberían estar ya también ayudando a los millones de refugiados rusos que están saliendo de Rusia por todas sus fronteras:








Finlandia: rusos llegan a la UE huyendo en el tren San Petersburgo-Helsinki


Los ucranianos escapan de Ucrania, pero los rusos también huyen de Rusia. Con la suspensión de los vuelos a Europa, todavía hay una forma rápida, segura y barata de llegar a ella. Es el tren de San P…




www.rfi.fr


----------



## Dylan Leary (13 Mar 2022)

Moromierdas listos para luchar por Rusia



Carne de cañón


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Rusia atacó el campo de entrenamiento de Yavorovsky en la región de Lvov.
> ‼La Administración Militar Regional de Lviv ha confirmado ataques aéreos en el campo de entrenamiento militar de Yavoriv, también conocido como el Centro Internacional para el Mantenimiento de la Paz y la Seguridad.
> Según datos preliminares, 8 misiles impactaron en la instalación militar.
> El video fue filmado en la región de Lviv alrededor de las 6 am.





Lógico, yo también destruiría los centros se reclutamiento de neonazis y mercenarios que trae la UE y la OTAN para matar a los rusos.


Desnazificar y desmilitarizar, lo están bordando. Ya limpiando cerca de la frontera con Hungría, y no a pasado ni un mes.


----------



## Ricardiano (13 Mar 2022)

Esto fue en su día un foro relacionado con la economía. Las opiniones económicas que se están vertiendo en este hilo dan vergüenza ajena. Más allá de las filias y fobias de cada uno, hay líneas rojas que nunca, nunca deberían ser traspasadas. Ni los trolles de tecnocasa en 2006...


----------



## Billy Ray (13 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Izvestiya informa desde la ciudad de Volnovakha.
> 2) "Intentaron abrirse paso" Un militar de la milicia popular de la RPD le contó a Izvestia cómo se desarrolló la batalla cerca de Volnovaja. Según él, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ni siquiera entendieron que *solo ingresaron 50 personas, pensaron en todo un batallón. Una columna entera fue destruida por un pelotón de soldados*.



Eso es un fallo de inteligencia, se supone que la OTAN está proporcionando información detallada y en tiempo real.

Ahí han fallado.


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Rusia atacó el campo de entrenamiento de Yavorovsky en la región de Lvov.
> ‼La Administración Militar Regional de Lviv ha confirmado ataques aéreos en el campo de entrenamiento militar de Yavoriv, también conocido como el Centro Internacional para el Mantenimiento de la Paz y la Seguridad.
> Según datos preliminares, 8 misiles impactaron en la instalación militar.
> El video fue filmado en la región de Lviv alrededor de las 6 am.




el.segundo video menudo boquete... 

todos son militares .. me da que algunos son yankies .. juraria que se ve una bandera de USA . PERO el cabron del camara no enfoca a soldados...

con ese agujero ya van avisados ... que sigan trayendo armas de usa... 

cada vez rusia usa mas armamento de alta destruccion


----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Imagínate al agricultor de amapola de zona perdida de Afganistán hablando en la mezquita de como su hijo trabaja en Kabul. Que si lleva sombrero pashtun, habla cuatro idiomas (afgano del norte, del sur, este y oeste), está en el departamento de recursos humanos talibán (cost controller de piedras para ejecuciones). Todo desdentado viendo como mejora el país.



Bueno, eso por no hablar de los meetings vía Zoomkosky donde departe sobre sus increíbles avances tecnológicos con sus colegas del Eje de la Risastencia.


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jajajaja acojonados ...al revés, estamos esperando para devolver el golpe a Rusia y darle la vuelta a la Guerra, subnormal.




eres el tipico niñato que no tiene donde caerse muerto .. que sabras tu de guerras chavalin


----------



## [IΞI] (13 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Tu desprecio, mi alimento.
> 
> Me la suda los ignores de los lameculos del loco zar. Para mi son victorias.
> 
> ...



No lograréis imponer vuestra tecnocracia neocomunista


----------



## HurreKin (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> a 20 km de la frontera NATO.. imaginad como estarian de acojonados en polonia viendo venkr los 30 misiles
> 
> es el centronde distribucion de armas del oeste.. putin lanzsndo un mensaje de asco y hartazgo a la OTAN



ya aviso ayer


----------



## Harman (13 Mar 2022)

Desagradable despertar de los nazis ucranianos y sus amigos extranjeros en el campo de entrenamiento de Yavoriv, Lviv: como resultado de un ataque con misiles, 57 militares del ejército ucraniano e instructores extranjeros resultaron heridos y 9 muertos


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Moromierdas listos para luchar por Rusia
> 
> 
> 
> Carne de cañón




a esos les han prometido ucranianas .. rusia metera a esos dentro de kiev y kharkov para que se entretengan


----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> el.segundo video menudo boquete...
> 
> todos son militares .. me da que algunos son yankies .. juraria que se ve una bandera de USA . PERO el cabron del camara no enfoca a soldados...
> 
> ...



Jajajaja yankees , yankees everywhere...en diez minutos alguien dirá que había 100 agentes de la CIA, 200 Generales del Army, lol lol.


----------



## Michael_Knight (13 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Moromierdas listos para luchar por Rusia
> 
> 
> 
> Carne de cañón



No han sido capaces todavía ni de recuperar toda Siria y ya se quieren ir a luchar a Ucrania, curioso.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Esto fue en su día un foro relacionado con la economía. Las opiniones económicas que se están vertiendo en este hilo dan vergüenza ajena. Más allá de las filias y fobias de cada uno, hay líneas rojas que nunca, nunca deberían ser traspasadas. Ni los trolles de tecnocasa en 2006...



Hablas de lo de la fórmula de la Coca Cola, sin duda.

Tienes razón.

Hay límites del infantilismo que no debieran traspasarse.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (13 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> No lograréis imponer vuestra tecnocracia neocomunista



Esa que tanto te gusta y disfrutas truhan. Tu tambien hiciste cola en el MC DONALD?


----------



## Scardanelli (13 Mar 2022)

Artillería contra edificios de viviendas_...ejque_ los turcochinos van a tratar a los civiles de forma _ejquisita_...


----------



## HUROGÁN (13 Mar 2022)

Ostras, está el hombre que no puede ni aguantarse
[/QUOTE]
Es el mono, debe tener problemas de abastecimiento y el gobierno deberia enviarle un alijo de farlopa Colombiana como ayuda internacional.


----------



## El-Mano (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (13 Mar 2022)

1/2 "Yo lo hice"

Los estadounidenses de a pie no estaban de acuerdo con las afirmaciones de Biden de que Rusia era la culpable del aumento de los precios del combustible.

En las pegatinas que se pegan masivamente en las gasolineras de Estados Unidos se llama abiertamente al verdadero culpable de la crisis.

2/2 Mientras tanto, en Alemania, el precio del litro de gasóleo ha alcanzado los 3 euros. Los alemanes se escandalizan


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (13 Mar 2022)

Yo les tiraba las termobáricas y a tomar por culo


----------



## bigmaller (13 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Artillería contra edificios de viviendas_...ejque_ los turcochinos van a tratar a los civiles de forma _ejquisita_...



Si algun civil queda en esa casa a esa altura, esta atado con cadenas. 



Hijosdelagranputa. Cada vez veo mas claro que no quedaba otra opcion que la que ha elegido rusia.


----------



## Von Rudel (13 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Artillería contra edificios de viviendas_...ejque_ los turcochinos van a tratar a los civiles de forma _ejquisita_...



Es que eres subnormal, si disparan contra allí es por estan soldados apostados. De primero de táctica militar, la altura da ventaja.


----------



## Harman (13 Mar 2022)

Campo de entrenamiento de Yavorovsky, en la región de Lviv, tras la desnazificación con kalibers


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

Maripoul ya esta rodeada totalmente

los ukros huyen


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Desagradable despertar de los nazis ucranianos y sus amigos extranjeros en el campo de entrenamiento de Yavoriv, Lviv: como resultado de un ataque con misiles, 57 militares del ejército ucraniano e instructores extranjeros resultaron heridos y 9 muertos





Es lo que tiene ser neonazi paramilitar o mercenario inglés, que te conviertes en objetivo.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (13 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Y este es el nivel de vuestros argumentos, propaganda o como le quieras llamar.
> 
> Sigue así bufón, que ya estás cerquita de derrotar a Putin jajajaja



No merece la pena ni responderte


----------



## Scardanelli (13 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Sin Disney, sin Netflix, sin McDonalds, sin Coca Cola... No, si al final salen ganando. No les contaminan el cuerpo y la mente....



No sé si en una población generalmente alcohólica tomarse un Big Mac o dos va a ser una gran diferencia...


----------



## bonobo (13 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Artillería contra edificios de viviendas_...ejque_ los turcochinos van a tratar a los civiles de forma _ejquisita_...



De los francotiradores apostados entre civiles y las piezas de artilleria en hospitales y tal no hablamos. Usar a la poblacion de escudo es de putos cobardes, pero eso nos lo callamos


----------



## amcxxl (13 Mar 2022)

El ataque a la columna rusa de hace dps dias en zona de Kiev. Se ve como la columna actuo bien. Solo un tanque incendiado

Un ucro fue capturado durante el ataque a otra columna rusa, de 10 ucros solo quedo ese (que encima de familia rusa), el resto eliminados. 
Resulta que al parecer los rusos no tivieron perdidas humanas y todos los tanques se retiraron, blindaje ERA funciona.




Fortificaciones ucas tomadas por RPD en Starognatovka

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.











Reportar al moderador




En línea​


----------



## Eneko Aritza (13 Mar 2022)

Otro vídeo del campo de entrenamiento de Lvov


----------



## Scardanelli (13 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Es que eres subnormal, si disparan contra allí es por estan soldados apostados. De primero de táctica militar, la altura da ventaja.



Claro, ya sabemos que solo bombardean donde hay nazis, hijo de puta.


----------



## amcxxl (13 Mar 2022)

En zona de Kiev aniquilado el oficial de la 79 brigada de asaldo Tinofey Rudyak, famoso por su frase "la cerveza en Moscu va a costar 6 grivnas ukrainianas".







"Enorme" manifestacion antirusa en Melitopol (155.000 habitantes)







Los rusos comienzan a recibir manuales de usuario para utilizar Javelins capturados
















*Los ucros repartiendo NLAW a los civiles* (campesinos locales). 
O sea vamos, sin ningun control. Que no os extrañe que luego eso acabe en manos terroristas

Ucrania, MTR de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania distribuyen NLAW ATGM a agricultores colectivos de forma gratuita, como papas en un evento benéfico. No me sorprenderé cuando estos prodigios terminen mañana en Europa. Y surgirán en manos de terroristas. Después de todo, los aviones civiles pueden ser golpeados por ellos en el despegue y el aterrizaje, lo que sin duda complacerá a los asesinos de todo tipo. 
*VIDEO: Telegram: Contact @OpenUkraine*


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (13 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Si algun civil queda en esa casa a esa altura, esta atado con cadenas.
> 
> 
> 
> Hijosdelagranputa. Cada vez veo mas claro que no quedaba otra opcion que la que ha elegido rusia.


----------



## Michael_Knight (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Maripoul ya esta rodeada totalmente
> 
> los ukros huyen



Si está "rodeada totalmente" ¿cómo van a huir, melón?


----------



## geflow (13 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Asi pensaban en la era sovietica......



Reductio ad URSS 

Alma de cantaro, Rusia es hoy en dia una economia de mercado (mejorable, pero de mercado). Tiene el potencial y capital suficiente como para desarrollar las 4 mierdas que los occidentales dejen de venderles y, para todo lo demas, estan China y otros paises dispuestos a recibir el regalo de un mercado de 200 millones de usuarios potenciales. 

Tienes el ejemplo reciente, de como Visa y Mastercard han sido remplazadas de un plumazo por Union Pay

https://www.entornointeligente.com/bancos-rusos-utilizarn-sistema-de-pago-chino-unionpay/

Ahora dime tu a mi como vamos a remplazar los europeos el gas y petroleo ruso. Ah si! poniendo menos la calefaccion...


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (13 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Obviamente, no tienes nivel y solo haces el ridículo.



Para mi los prorusos, tienen un pase los que tengan familia rusa, ascendencia, etc
Pero los subnormales que son de aqui y apoyan ese regimen que nos ha declarado la guerra dais verguenza ajena, y en el fondo pena. 
Por si no lo sabes.... para un ruso eres escoria. Y para los de aqui, tambien.


----------



## Scardanelli (13 Mar 2022)

bonobo dijo:


> De los francotiradores apostados entre civiles y las piezas de artilleria en hospitales y tal no hablamos. Usar a la poblacion de escudo es de putos cobardes, pero eso nos lo callamos



La táctica es la misma que en Aleppo... cualquiera que siga viviendo en esa ciudad es un combatiente por decreto del Khan turcochino...


----------



## ProfeInsti (13 Mar 2022)

Rusia estaría organizando un referéndum en Jersón para votar por la independencia.
Las fuerzas rusas han hecho un llamamiento a los diputados de Jersón, al sureste de Ucrania y en la frontera con Crimea, para cooperar en la creación de una "*República Popular de Jersón*" independiente de Ucrania.
Así lo ha informado la Fiscalía Regional de Jersón, que ha explicado además que "los ocupantes" se están preparando para celebrar un "referéndum ilegal" que constituya una nueva república.


----------



## ProfeInsti (13 Mar 2022)

Josep Borrell: "Una zona de exclusión aérea abocaría a una tercera guerra mundial"


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Si está "rodeada totalmente" ¿cómo van a huir, melón?




Ese farsante no está en Kiev desde jace semanas.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Rusia estaría organizando un referéndum en Jersón para votar por la independencia.
> Las fuerzas rusas han hecho un llamamiento a los diputados de Jersón, al sureste de Ucrania y en la frontera con Crimea, para cooperar en la creación de una "*República Popular de Jersón*" independiente de Ucrania.
> Así lo ha informado la Fiscalía Regional de Jersón, que ha explicado además que "los ocupantes" se están preparando para celebrar un "referéndum ilegal" que constituya una nueva república.





Ja ja ja


Van a reducir Ucrania en un estado tapón de mierda sin mar pegado a Hungría, con Leopolís como capital, y nadie lo va a impedir.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Ja ja ja
> 
> 
> Van a dejar Ucrania en un estado tapón de mierda sin mar pegado a Hungría, y nadie lo va a impedir.



Espérate que esto es muy largo.


----------



## ProfeInsti (13 Mar 2022)

400 soldados rusos ocupan la planta nuclear de Zapoiriya la más grande de Ucrania


----------



## Scardanelli (13 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Si algun civil queda en esa casa a esa altura, esta atado con cadenas.
> 
> 
> 
> Hijosdelagranputa. Cada vez veo mas claro que no quedaba otra opcion que la que ha elegido rusia.



Sí, claro, estas que asesinasteis también eran combatientes, ¿verdad?


----------



## bonobo (13 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> La táctica es la misma que en Aleppo... cualquiera que siga viviendo en esa ciudad es un combatiente por decreto del Khan turcochino...



Sin comentarios


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (13 Mar 2022)

geflow dijo:


> Reductio ad URSS
> 
> Alma de cantaro, Rusia es hoy en dia una economia de mercado (mejorable, pero de mercado). Tiene el potencial y capital suficiente como para desarrollar las 4 mierdas que los occidentales dejen de venderles y, para todo lo demas, estan China y otros paises dispuestos a recibir el regalo de un mercado de 200 millones de usuarios potenciales.
> 
> ...



No te voy a rebatir esta basura de comentario.

En un mes o dos veremos todo lo que construye con esas patentes robadas y esa super industria (solo hay que ver su ejercito)
y todo lo que importa cuando china la de por el culo.
No me robes mis frases, alma de cantaro, y no sabe por donde le da el aire son de mi cosecha


----------



## golden graham (13 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Para mi los prorusos, tienen un pase los que tengan familia rusa, ascendencia, etc
> Pero los subnormales que son de aqui y apoyan ese regimen que nos ha declarado la guerra dais verguenza ajena, y en el fondo pena.
> Por si no lo sabes.... para un ruso eres escoria. Y para los de aqui, tambien.



Que nos ha declarado la guerra dice el sucnor tio deja de ver la tele un rato te estas quedando tonto


----------



## ProfeInsti (13 Mar 2022)

Las autoridades ucranianas han denunciado este domingo el secuestro del *alcalde de la localidad de Dniprorudni, 
Yegveni Mativ*, por las fuerzas rusas.


----------



## Egam (13 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> No lograréis imponer vuestra tecnocracia neocomunista



Si siquiera el 20% de la gente tuviera los huevos e ideas claras de este tio, nada de lo que nos acontece hoy en dia estaria sucediendo.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> No te voy a rebatir esta basura de comentario.
> 
> En un mes o dos veremos todo lo que construye con esas patentes robadas y esa super industria (solo hay que ver su ejercito)
> y todo lo que importa cuando china la de por el culo.
> No me robes mis frases, alma de cantaro, y no sabe por donde le da el aire son de mi cosecha



Ej que los rusos se estaban reservando, ya mañana sorprenden al mundo con su I + P (de Pacoski).


----------



## Fauna iberica (13 Mar 2022)

Estan achicharrando todo lo que quieren por toda Ucrania y cada vez mas cerca de las fronteras, que tengan cuidadito los polacos y no hagan ninguna tonteria esos perros lameculos otanicos.


----------



## John Nash (13 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> La táctica es la misma que en Aleppo... cualquiera que siga viviendo en esa ciudad es un combatiente por decreto del Khan turcochino...



Eso lo decidió Zelenski armando a la población civil e instalando artillería y contingentes en colegios y hospitales.
Desesperado por conmover a los occidentales para meterles en su ambiciones nazis y aunque muchos de esos sitios ya habían sido abandonados como el hospital de Mariupol. 
Aquí ya estamos curtidos con estas burdas manipulaciones en Siria o el Donbass.


----------



## Seronoser (13 Mar 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> La tasa de natalidad EU es ligeramente más alta que la rusa, además de tener Europa una tasa de mortalidad muchísimo menor. Los problemas de Rusia con la demografía son seculares y tienen muy mal arreglo, de nada vale más hijos si luego fallecen de sida, en una carretera o ahorcados en el salón.



Los que venís a dar datos falsos y a ensuciar el hilo, iros mejor a Ucrania a luchar.
Por si eres de letras, 12,1>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>9,1

DATOS:

Tasa de natalidad Rusia: 12,1
Federación de Rusia Tasa de natalidad, 1950-2021 - knoema.com

Tasa media UE: 9,1
Tasa de natalidad en la UE 27 (por 1.000 hab.).


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (13 Mar 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Que nos ha declarado la guerra dice el sucnor tio deja de ver la tele un rato te estas quedando tonto



Para todos los retards como tu que aun no se han enterado.

España envia armas, España acoge refugiados, España esta dentro de la UE adoptando medidas economicas de guerra contra un país.

Se llama guerra si.


----------



## [IΞI] (13 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Para mi los prorusos, tienen un pase los que tengan familia rusa, ascendencia, etc
> Pero los subnormales que son de aqui y apoyan ese regimen que nos ha declarado la guerra dais verguenza ajena, y en el fondo pena.
> Por si no lo sabes.... para un ruso eres escoria. Y para los de aqui, tambien.



No sabes ni escribir, pero llamas subnormales a los demás. Que nos han declarado la guerra sólo os lo creéis los que sois más limitados intelectualmente. A mi me suda la polla lo que piensen los de allí y los de aquí, o dar vergüenza a gente con una capacidad de comprensión tan limitada como la tuya. Me seguiré pronunciando en base a lo que entiendo que sea lo justo y lo correcto. Pretender que de este conflicto se puede responsabilizar únicamente a Putin lo dice todo sobre la clase de gente que sois.


----------



## Scardanelli (13 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Eso lo decidió Zelenski armando a la población civil e instalando artillería y contingentes en colegios y hospitales.
> Desesperado por conmover a los occidentales para meterles en su ambiciones nazis y aunque muchos de esos sitios ya habían sido abandonados como el hospital de Mariupol.
> Aquí ya estamos curtidos con estas burdas manipulaciones en Siria o el Donbass.



Las ambiciones nazis del judio de lengua rusa que, además, es una agente globalista. 

No se puede ser más patético ni intentándolo...


----------



## HUROGÁN (13 Mar 2022)

bonobo dijo:


> De los francotiradores apostados entre civiles y las piezas de artilleria en hospitales y tal no hablamos. Usar a la poblacion de escudo es de putos cobardes, pero eso nos lo callamos



Alguno además añadiria... usar a la población de escudo humano es cosa de terroristas, los has secuestrado mediante falsos subterfugios, como el de dejarlos salir, pero cuando lo hacen, los disparan por la espalda asesinándolos, para que cale el mensaje real que no promulgan tratando de evitar posteriores responsabilidades por ello.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (13 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> No sabes ni escribir, pero llamas subnormales a los demás. Que nos han declarado la guerra sólo os lo creéis los que sois más limitados intelectualmente. A mi me suda la polla lo que piensen los de allí y los de aquí, o dar vergüenza a gente con una capacidad de comprensión tan limitada como la tuya. Me seguiré pronunciando en base a lo que entiendo que sea lo justo y lo correcto. Pretender que de este conflicto se puede responsabilizar únicamente a Putin lo dice todo sobre la clase de gente que sois.



Eres tan tibio, y tan idiota, que dices una cosa y haces la contraria. 
Sueltas una soflama para querer quedar de intelectual que no se posiciona en ningun bando por que esta por encima del resto al entender las entelequias de la situación actual que "muchos" no comprenden.

Y luego tienes una Z al pie de tus mensajes.
Me puedes insultar todo lo que quieras, ya te dije lo que pienso de los prorusos.
Y si, se debe casi al 80% al loco zar, que lleva 20 años asesinando politicos, periodistas, opositores etc, usando el poder para llevar a su pais por este camino, engaño a todos. 
Es un mentiroso sistematico, acomplejado y un asesino. En resumen, eligio el camino de corea del norte, cuando ese camino podria ser como corea del sur.


----------



## uberales (13 Mar 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> Alguno además añadiria... usar a la población de escudo humano es cosa de terroristas, los has secuestrado mediante falsos subterfugios de dejarlos salir, pero cuando lo hacen, los disparan por la espalda asesinándolos para que cale el mensaje real que no promulgan para tratar de evitar posteriores responsabilidades por ello.



Invadir un país, ¿qué es?


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (13 Mar 2022)

Croacia critica a la OTAN por el impacto del dron militar ucraniano que se estrelló en su capital


Las autoridades croatas han criticado a la OTAN por lo que llamaron una reacción lenta a un dron militar ucraniano que voló de la zona de conflicto en Ucrania a través del espacio aéreo de tres Estados miembros de la alianza antes de...




mundo.sputniknews.com




*Croacia critica a la OTAN por el impacto del dron militar ucraniano que se estrelló en su capital*
hace 6 horas






CC BY-SA 4.0 / VargaA / Tu-141 Strizh Kyiv 


Las autoridades croatas han criticado a la OTAN por lo que llamaron una reacción lenta a un dron militar ucraniano que voló de la zona de conflicto en Ucrania a través del espacio aéreo de tres Estados miembros de la alianza antes de estrellarse en la capital de Croacia.
El dron, de fabricación soviética, y modernizado posteriormente por los especialistas ucranianos, cruzó el espacio aéreo de Rumanía y Hungría antes de ingresar a Croacia y estrellarse en la noche del 10 de marzo en un campo cerca de una residencia estudiantil. Unos *40 vehículos estacionados fueron dañados*, pero nadie fue herido en la explosión.
La OTAN aseguró que su sistema de defensa integrada antiaérea y antimisiles había seguido la trayectoria de vuelo de la aeronave. Pero el primer ministro croata dijo que no se informó a las autoridades del país y que la OTAN reaccionó solamente luego de una pregunta de los periodistas.

"No podemos tolerar esta situación, ni debió haber sucedido'', afirmó el primer ministro Andrej Plenkovic durante su recorrido por el sitio del impacto. "Esta fue una evidente amenaza y tanto la OTAN como la Unión Europea debieron haber reaccionado''. 

Plenkovic dijo que el dron de reconocimiento Tu-141 de la era soviética *voló durante 40 minutos* sobre Hungría y *de seis a siete minutos* sobre Croacia antes de estrellarse. Previamente, las autoridades militares rumanas indicaron que el dron permaneció en su espacio aéreo solamente *tres minutos* después de cruzar la frontera, lo que dificultó su intercepción.
Plenkovic llamó a las autoridades húngaras a investigar por qué sus defensas al parecer no detectaron la aeronave no tripulada, pues Croacia y Rumanía tuvieron poco tiempo para reaccionar.

"Afortunadamente, no sucedió algo mucho peor", dijo Plenkovic, que añadió que el primer ministro húngaro Victor Orban "se enteró de esto después que él''.

"Pudo haber caído en una planta nuclear en Hungría. *Obviamente no hubo una buena reacción* y otros países no reaccionaron bien. Ahora tenemos una prueba de la que debemos aprender y reaccionar mucho mejor'', sostuvo.

Aunque dijo que una investigación podrá determinar si el dron fue lanzado por los militares rusos o ucranianos, *es en realidad imposible que fuera de procedencia rusa*. Ello se debe al hecho de que desde hace muchos años estos drones no están en servicio de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia, mientras que Ucrania es el único operador de estas máquinas.


Durante la era soviética estos drones se fabricaban en la planta de Járkov y se emplazaban en la frontera occidental del país. Más tarde, en 2014 el ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania decidió reforzar sus capacidades de reconocimiento aéreo y ordenó que se modernizara el Tu-141, que sería bautizado como Tu-143. De hecho, estos drones ya se encontraron estrellados en la región de Donbás.
Otro indicio claro de que fue lanzado por las fuerzas ucranianas es el hecho de que el alcance del Tu-141/143 es de unos *1.000* kilómetros, y la frontera occidental de Ucrania se encuentra a unos *700 *kilómetros de Zagreb.
Ucrania ha negado haber lanzado el dron.
El Tu-141 tiene una envergadura de casi cuatro metros y pesa más de seis toneladas.


----------



## [IΞI] (13 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Las ambiciones nazis del judio de lengua rusa que, además, es una agente globalista.
> 
> No se puede ser más patético ni intentándolo...



Qué crees que a ese no le espera un retiro dorado en el extranjero como a González, Aznar o Zapatero? No podéis ser más gilipollas


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Mar 2022)

¿Aún está el subnormal profundo de Scardagilipollas en el hilo negando lo obvio? ¿Que Ucrania está acabada y abandonada por sus "aliados"?


----------



## valensalome (13 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJA. La gente montándose sus películas para ver que nuevas "repúblicas" van a salir de esta guerra. Un pasatiempo igualmente entretenido podría ser apostar a ver que territorios de los que componen la actual Rusia conserva el Kremlin después de esta guerra o ver si el nivel de vida de los rusos cae a niveles de 1991 o de 1999.



Nuestros niveles de vida si que han caido a niveles de 1991 , no me voy a sentir mejor por repartir la miseria para todos


----------



## golden graham (13 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Para todos los retards como tu que aun no se han enterado.
> 
> España envia armas, España acoge refugiados, España esta dentro de la UE adoptando medidas economicas de guerra contra un país.
> 
> Se llama guerra si.



Cuantos soldados españoles hay en esa guerra? Que zonas de españa han sido atacadas por el enemigo? Que zonas de rusia hemos atacado?


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Mar 2022)

¿Ya han recuperado el Mar Negro?


----------



## Sombra (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> el.segundo video menudo boquete...
> 
> todos son militares .. me da que algunos son yankies .. juraria que se ve una bandera de USA . PERO el cabron del camara no enfoca a soldados...
> 
> ...



Para que excavadoras teniendo pepinos del cielo. En mi ayuntamiento que tienen orgasmos cada vez que levantan las calles estos le vendría de perlas...


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Mar 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Cuantos soldados españoles hay en esa guerra? Que zonas de españa han sido atacadas por el enemigo? Que zonas de rusia hemos atacado?





Hay cuatro morenazis chalados que no son ni soldados, que han ido allí a morir o acabar en una cárcel rusa.


----------



## kasperle1966 (13 Mar 2022)

*El ataque ruso a la maternidad de Mariupol: un rodaje digno de Hollywood*







Las autoridades ucranianas se inventaron otra falsedad monstruosa. Esta vez, culparon a las fuerzas armadas rusas de un ataque aéreo contra una maternidad en Mariupol. Volodymyr Zelensky acusó a Moscú de una “atrocidad”, que fue retomada por los medios de comunicación y los políticos occidentales. ¿Qué ocurrió realmente en la sala de maternidad número 1 de Mariupol y por qué el sistema de generación de noticias falsas de Ucrania se parece a lo que Occidente hizo en Siria?
El miércoles por la noche, aparecieron en los medios de comunicación ucranianos imágenes de la devastación tras un supuesto ataque aéreo contra un hospital de maternidad y un hospital infantil en Mariupol. Las mujeres y los niños resultaron heridos. Las autoridades de Mariupol declararon que 17 mujeres que estaban dando a luz y el personal médico resultaron heridos “como consecuencia del ataque aéreo”.
El presidente ucraniano, Volodymyr Zelensky, acusó posteriormente a Rusia de ser responsable del ataque aéreo, calificándolo de atrocidad, y volvió a pedir a la comunidad internacional que cerrara los cielos de Ucrania. “Mariupol. Un impacto directo de las tropas rusas en un hospital de maternidad. Gente bajo los escombros, niños bajo los escombros, esto es una atrocidad. ¿Hasta cuándo será el mundo cómplice de ignorar el terror? ¡Cierren los cielos de Ucrania inmediatamente! ¡Detengan los asesinatos inmediatamente! Tienes el poder, pero parece que estás perdiendo tu humanidad”, escribió Zelensky en Twitter.
Un poco más tarde, Zelensky hizo otro llamamiento, acusando a Rusia de inhumanidad. “El hospital infantil, la maternidad… ¿Con qué amenazaron a la Federación Rusa? ¿Qué clase de país es la Federación Rusa que teme a los hospitales, a las maternidades y los destruye? ¿Había allí secuaces de Bandera? ¿Las mujeres embarazadas iban a disparar a Rostov? ¿Había alguien en la sala de maternidad que humillaba a los hablantes de ruso? ¿Qué fue la desnazificación del hospital? Todo lo que los ocupantes están haciendo en Mariupol va más allá de la atrocidad”, dijo el Presidente ucraniano.
Todos los medios de comunicación occidentales publicaron titulares condenando a Rusia. Por ejemplo, el Financial Times británico publicó un artículo en el que se refería a la “atrocidad” de las tropas rusas en Ucrania. Y The Times dijo que Rusia “apuntaba a madres y niños ucranianos”.
El primer ministro británico, Boris Johnson, prometió ayudar a proteger a Ucrania de los ataques aéreos y hacer que Rusia rinda cuentas “por sus horribles crímenes”. El Secretario General de la ONU, António Guterres, también condenó “el ataque a un hospital en Mariopol”.
El primer enviado adjunto de Rusia a la ONU, Dmitriy Polyanskiy, reaccionó. “Así es como nacen las noticias falsas. En nuestra declaración del 7 de marzo, advertimos que *el hospital había sido convertido en una instalación militar por los radicales*. Es muy preocupante que la ONU difunda esta información sin comprobarla”, dijo Polyanskiy a RIA Novosti.
Recordamos que en la reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU del 7 de marzo, el representante permanente de Rusia ante la ONU, Vasily Nebenzya, dijo que, según los informes de los residentes de Mariupol, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas, “después de expulsar a todo el personal del Hospital número 1 de Mariupol, establecieron allí una posición de fuego”.
Al mismo tiempo, los canales de Telegram rusos y ucranianos denunciaron el incidente. Por ejemplo, el autor del canal “War on Fakes” informa de que *la maternidad no funciona desde el inicio de la operación especial de Rusia en Ucrania* y que los médicos fueron dispersados por militantes del regimiento nacionalista Azov, prohibido en Rusia. El martes, en una entrevista con *Lenta.ru*, el hijo de una empleada del hospital de maternidad dijo que “en los últimos días de febrero, personas uniformadas llegaron al hospital de maternidad donde trabaja su madre, dispersaron al personal de la organización e instalaron puestos de tiro en el edificio”.
Esta información está confirmada por las imágenes publicadas por los canales ucranianos de Telegram desde el interior de la maternidad tras el bombardeo: se puede ver el mobiliario destruido y los cristales rotos, pero no hay cadáveres. Según el autor del canal, “si hubiera habido mujeres y niños en el interior, las brutales imágenes seguramente ya habrían dado la vuelta al mundo”. También cita fotos y vídeos relevantes.
A su vez, el canal de Telegram “Unofficial Bezsonov” señaló que “desde el comienzo de la operación militar rusa en Ucrania, este hospital de maternidad en Mariupol ha sido ocupado por dos compañías de la 36 Brigada de Marines”. “Muestran a dos mujeres embarazadas y a una mujer con bata blanca. Habría docenas de cadáveres allí”, escribió. Además, el canal Telegram Signal habría descubierto a la niña que los fotógrafos filmaron en las ruinas de una maternidad en Mariupol. Se parece a la popular modelo y bloguera de belleza Marianna Podgurska.
“La joven está efectivamente embarazada, pero es imposible que haya venido a dar a luz en una maternidad ocupada desde hace tiempo por los neonazis de Azov. Le dieron un ajuar, la maquillaron y la trajeron bajo las cámaras. *Las “exclusivas” se confiaron al famoso fotógrafo Evgeny Maloletka, que ahora colabora estrechamente con las agencias de noticias occidentales y para Associated Press*”, dicen los analistas. Sin embargo, los medios de comunicación social no descartan la posibilidad de que la chica haya sido llevada a la fuerza al lugar de los hechos.
Le recordamos que el periódico Vzglyad ha desmontado anteriormente la provocación de Ucrania en la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya, en Energodar, que es la más grande de Europa. El 4 de marzo, los medios de comunicación ucranianos informaron de un incendio en el territorio de la planta, publicando imágenes de una cámara de circuito cerrado de televisión que mostraban el humo elevándose por encima de los edificios en el territorio de la planta. Se informó de la amenaza de una explosión nuclear diez veces mayor que el desastre de Chernóbil. Sin embargo, el Servicio Estatal de Emergencias de Ucrania (SES) desmintió posteriormente las informaciones sobre un incendio en la planta. Resultó que el fuego se había iniciado en un edificio de entrenamiento cercano.
Unos días antes, el periódico *Vzglyad* desmintió una noticia falsa aparecida en los medios de comunicación occidentales y ucranianos sobre un supuesto ataque de las fuerzas armadas rusas en el centro de Jarkov. Anteriormente, Moscú ya había desmentido un mito similar sobre el “aterrizaje de un misil ruso” en un edificio residencial de Kiev.
“El equipo de Zelensky ha estado produciendo y difundiendo falsificaciones desde los primeros días de la operación especial rusa, con el apoyo inquebrantable de Occidente, desde el primer ministro británico Johnson hasta el periódico más insignificante. Además, no sólo los medios de comunicación, los analistas políticos y el propio Zelensky, sino también su esposa, están involucrados en este asunto en Ucrania”, señala Vladimir Kornilov, director del Centro de Estudios Euroasiáticos.
Según él, el otro día Olena Zelenskiy publicó fotos de niños supuestamente asesinados durante una “agresión rusa”. Al hacerlo, varias de las fotos describen con precisión la tragedia ocurrida cuando los cazas de “terodefensa” de Kiev derribaron un jeep con una familia numerosa, confundiéndolo con un “grupo de sabotaje ruso”.
“Es interesante señalar que unas horas antes del ataque a la maternidad de Mariupol, el propio Zelensky dijo que no había agua ni electricidad en la ciudad, y que todas las instalaciones médicas estaban cerradas y evacuadas. Al mismo tiempo, se sabía de antemano que el cuartel general del Frente Nacional Ucraniano se encontraba en el hospital de maternidad”, dijo el interlocutor.
El experto recordó que lo mismo ocurrió con el supuesto “uso de armas químicas por parte de las tropas de Assad en Douma”. “Primero, todos los políticos y medios de comunicación occidentales difundieron el mensaje y se indignaron, y luego se callaron cuando el niño que había sido utilizado en todas las portadas como ‘avatar’ de las víctimas del atentado reveló el caso”, subrayó el analista.
El analista político expresó su esperanza de que, cuando las tropas rusas liberen Mariupol, se realicen varias entrevistas con los participantes en la “sesión de fotos” cerca del hospital de maternidad, y el mundo sepa la verdad. “Sin embargo, Occidente no se dará cuenta. El mismo Johnson, para quien todo está claro, no quiere ir en contra de la corriente, por lo que reacciona a las falsificaciones ucranianas como es debido”, subrayó Kornilov.
El experto añadió que las plataformas internacionales, incluida La Haya, tampoco investigarían las falsificaciones ucranianas. “Cuántas falsificaciones ha hecho Occidente en Siria, en Donbas y ahora en Ucrania, no recuerdo ni una sola refutación, y mucho menos una disculpa, ni de Washington, ni de Bruselas, ni de Kiev”, dijo el analista. Maxim Grigoryev, director de la Fundación de Investigación sobre la Democracia y miembro de la Cámara Pública Rusa, está de acuerdo.
*Las falsificaciones actuales en Ucrania están hechas exactamente según el modelo sirio*. Hemos estudiado seriamente este problema y lo hemos descrito en nuestro libro “The White Helmets: Facilitators of Terrorism and Sources of Disinformation”. Hoy vemos los mismos patrones, los mismos millones de dólares gastados en traer gente, en filmar, en materiales y su distribución”, dijo.
El analista político añadió que, en cuanto “el contenido está listo”, lo difunden los medios de comunicación occidentales, las organizaciones públicas y los políticos. “Ya está claro que ni Zelensky ni otras autoridades y organismos ucranianos serán responsables de la distribución de falsificaciones, ni de los disparos a personas que intentaban salir de Mariupol y otras ciudades”, señaló el interlocutor.
“Hemos recibido datos sobre las acciones maliciosas de la parte ucraniana y de Occidente al difundir información falsa incluso antes del hospital de Mariupol. Tras los incidentes de Zaporizhzhya y Chernóbil, la comunidad internacional y Zelensky empezaron a hablar de repente de un “peligro”. A pesar de que todos los expertos pertinentes, el OIEA y el Ministerio de Defensa ruso afirmaron claramente que la situación en las instalaciones era normal. Así que Zelensky se convirtió en el principal generador de falsedades en Ucrania”, concluye el analista.
—Зеленский использовал беременную модель для фейка о бомбежке Мариуполя


----------



## valensalome (13 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Recuerde… Es culpa de Putin que Joe Biden sea el peor presidente de la historia. _
> 
> 
> 
> Sustituir Biden por Sánchez y tambien vale.



Así es, pero miras al resto del equipo y te encuentras a Johnson, Maricrón, Draghi, Borrell, ... poco nos pasa.


----------



## [IΞI] (13 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Eres tan tibio, y tan idiota, que dices una cosa y haces la contraria.
> Sueltas una soflama para querer quedar de intelectual que no se posiciona en ningun bando por que esta por encima del resto al entender las entelequias de la situación actual que "muchos" no comprenden.
> 
> Y luego tienes una Z al pie de tus mensajes.
> ...



Que sí pequeñín, Putin es maaaaalo, y tú eres bueeeeeeno. Tus gobernantes son bueeeeeenos y se preocupan por ti y quieren cuidarte y protegerte. Los burbujos que llevamos la contraria a la tele y que decimos cosas raras que no terminas de entender somos maaaaalos.


----------



## bubibartra (13 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Para mi los prorusos, tienen un pase los que tengan familia rusa, ascendencia, etc
> Pero los subnormales que son de aqui y apoyan ese regimen que nos ha declarado la guerra dais verguenza ajena, y en el fondo pena.
> Por si no lo sabes.... para un ruso eres escoria. Y para los de aqui, tambien.



No. Nadie nos ha declarado la guerra. Y si hubiéramos sido las listos estaríamos como los irlandeses o los austriacos mucho más tranquilos.


Te aseguro que nuestro problema no es Rusia sino Marruecos y Ceuta y Melilla , y eso NO lo cubre esa chupipanda armada a la que nos apuntemos.


Y para un ruso un español no es escoria, puede que lo piense de un polaco pero nuestro país es asociado con vacaciones y gente amable. Una que está harta de seguir un deporte que es mayoritario en Rusia,y hablar con rusos. Jamas he leído una palabra mala por ser española. Dicen cosas de un ostion de naciones pero cero sentimientos contra España. Una amiga mía perdió su documentación en Rusia hace muchos años y todo lo que encontró fue gente amable que se sorprendía de ver una española por ahí viendo patinaje artístico. Un conocido entrenador ruso la ayudo.en las tres semanas qye estuvo allí varada.

Pero chico ¿De verdad tú crees que Rusia te ha declarado la guerra? Tu estás malo


----------



## Fauna iberica (13 Mar 2022)

Espero que no haya sobrevivido ni uno.


----------



## Vilux (13 Mar 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> Rusia es una Corea del Norte 2.0



No, solook una minúscula "komunidá hinternazional" le hace bloqueo a base de hacer que su propia gente pague un alto precio. Faltará el pan y caerán gobiernos por esto.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Mar 2022)

Como en Siria, el poco a poco siempre se apoya en una unidad de distribución de alimentos a la población civil conquistada…


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (13 Mar 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> No. Nadie nos ha declarado la guerra. Y si hubiéramos sido las listos estaríamos como los irlandeses o los austriacos mucho más tranquilos.
> 
> 
> Te aseguro que nuestro problema no es Rusia sino Marruecos y Ceuta y Melilla , y eso NO lo cubre esa chupipanda armada a la que nos apuntemos.
> ...



Te voy a responder con sencillez.
Todos los paises de la UE se podrían haber dado la vuelta. Haber mirado para otro lado. A ninguno le había declarado la guerra, para que meterse en este follon????? Alemania que no tiene gas, Polonia en la frontera, Suecia y Finlandia mandando armas.... 
Pero que necesidad habia?????

Hasta UK, que no tienen apenas dependencia Rusa, que no esta ni en la UE, y es de los más beligerantes en su propaganda contra Rusia. Por que??

Aquí esta el futuro no solo de Ucrania......al tiempo.


----------



## kenny220 (13 Mar 2022)

Joder, este hilo entre usuarios recién creados, durmientes de 8 años con 100 mensajes, y oleadas de boots cada vez es más coñazo.


----------



## Vilux (13 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Tengo entendido que los concentrados de la Coca-Cola solo se fabrican en Atlanta, y las fábricas que hay diseminadas por el mundo lo que hacen es mezclarlo con agua y embotellarlo. Los rusos podrán llamarle Coca-Cola y fabricarla en las mismas instalaciones, pero en cuanto se les acabe el concentrado ya no se parecerá ni remotamente a la Coca-Cola.
> El resto de marcas no sé cómo funcionarán.



Hay miles des colas en el mercado. La "fórmula secreta" se conoce ya desde la época soviética.


----------



## Roedr (13 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Josep Borrell: "Una zona de exclusión aérea abocaría a una tercera guerra mundial"



Ahora se da cuenta el muy HDP, después de haber estado pidiéndolo durante más de una semana.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (13 Mar 2022)

¿Cómo va el plan de Putin? ¿Capturó ya Kiev?


----------



## Roedr (13 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Ja ja ja
> 
> 
> Van a reducir Ucrania en un estado tapón de mierda sin mar pegado a Hungría, con Leopolís como capital, y nadie lo va a impedir.



Nación de naciones, nación vasca, catalana, gallega, etc. PSOE, Podemos. Se nota que el objetivo es el mismo.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (13 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Hay cuatro morenazis chalados que no son ni soldados, que han ido allí a morir o acabar en una cárcel rusa.



Hace falta mano de obra para el gasoducto chino.

Estos van a abandonar el paro por la vía rápida.


----------



## valensalome (13 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Te voy a responder con sencillez.
> Todos los paises de la UE se podrían haber dado la vuelta. Haber mirado para otro lado. A ninguno le había declarado la guerra, para que meterse en este follon????? Alemania que no tiene gas, Polonia en la frontera, Suecia y Finlandia mandando armas....
> Pero que necesidad habia?????
> 
> ...



¿Pero en que te basas para creer que Rusia tiene intención de.., conquistarnos quieres decir?.


----------



## Vilux (13 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Pues no se vuela y asunto arreglado. Tú no conoces a los rusos: pueden pasar sin volar perfectamente , pero mientras tanto tú no vas comer



Será el boom de la industria aeronáutica local.









Irkut MC-21 - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





Aparte de los aviones chinos.









Comac C919 - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





Bye bye Airbus y Boeing.


----------



## Bobesponjista (13 Mar 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> No. Nadie nos ha declarado la guerra. Y si hubiéramos sido las listos estaríamos como los irlandeses o los austriacos mucho más tranquilos.
> 
> 
> Te aseguro que nuestro problema no es Rusia sino Marruecos y Ceuta y Melilla , y eso NO lo cubre esa chupipanda armada a la que nos apuntemos.
> ...



Es que la gente no es como sus gobernantes, ese es el problema. La gente común sólo quiere vivir la vida tranquila, pero los de arriba, cualquier bando, no son gente común


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Hace falta mano de obra para el gasoducto chino.
> 
> Estos van a abandonar el paro por la vía rápida.




De verdad que hay que se idiota, pero bueno, algunos se ganan la vida con esto.


----------



## Roedr (13 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Estan achicharrando todo lo que quieren por toda Ucrania y cada vez mas cerca de las fronteras, que tengan cuidadito los polacos y no hagan ninguna tonteria esos perros lameculos otanicos.



Como Rusia pierda, terminarán nukeando el oeste de Ucrania y luego todos a llorar con los vientos radiactivos.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (13 Mar 2022)

No los quieren en Georgia..... ni.... en ninguna parte. En sus propios periodicos diciendo que no los alquilan pisos a los rusos en otro pais.









В Грузии отказываются сдавать квартиры россиянам из-за Украины


Читайте на URA.RU




ura.news


----------



## Vilux (13 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Nadie ha dicho que lo sean. Pero desde luego que tras esta guerra y el largo periodo de inestabilidad que les espera mucho menos lo va a ser. En el Donbas seguro que estaban encantados estos 8 años con estar viviendo mucho peor de lo que vivían antes por muy mal que vivieran por aquel entonces.



En Dombas llevan 8 años bajo constante bombardeo de la OTAN.

Ahora les toca vivirlo a quienes toleraron aquello.


----------



## Octubrista (13 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Eso lo decidió Zelenski armando a la población civil e instalando artillería y contingentes en colegios y hospitales.
> Desesperado por conmover a los occidentales para meterles en su ambiciones nazis y aunque muchos de esos sitios ya habían sido abandonados como el hospital de Mariupol.
> Aquí ya estamos curtidos con estas burdas manipulaciones en Siria o el Donbass.



Se echan en falta los cascos blancos de Siria, ya tardan.
En cualquier momento veremos el montaje y un escenario de Hollywood con cascos blancos venidos hasta de Ganímenes.

El guión es siempre el mismo.

Desde el Maine en La Habana en 1898 , la serie es la misma.
Una pena que la gente no conozca la propia historia de España.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (13 Mar 2022)

Joder, menos mal, por un momento pensé que Maduro y sus chicos eran imbéciles perdidos.


----------



## Seronoser (13 Mar 2022)

el ejpertoc dijo:


> EEUU tiene ya listo su nuevo bombardero: 'invisible' a radares y capaz de lanzar armas convencionales o termonucleares



Sí, que vaya a Ucrania a probarlos  
En la prensa, los americanos son la ostia.
Luego en la realidad...los F35 ni aparecen por la frontera ucraniana, no vaya a ser que se los follen los S400.

Recordemos que un F35 cuesta más de 100 millones de dólares...y un Sukhoi 57, superior a día de hoy, cuesta 30 millones.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (13 Mar 2022)

valensalome dijo:


> ¿Pero en que te basas para creer que Rusia tiene intención de.., conquistarnos quieres decir?.



No tendremos tanta suerte.


----------



## Zhukov (13 Mar 2022)

Resumen de la mañana de Chervonets, no dice nada más que el parte de ayer, pero es claro y conciso









Коротко по Украине, обстановка к 13 марта


12 марта подразделения народных республик продолжили наступление на линии фронта в Донбассе, а российские войска продвинулись в Запорожской области Передовые отряды армии ЛНР достигли окраин города Северодонецка, который блокирован с северного, северо-восточного и северо-западного направлений.…




chervonec-001.livejournal.com


----------



## Bobesponjista (13 Mar 2022)

Jojojo, ahora a quitarse la careta los falsos buenistas de guasinton


----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> No los quieren en Georgia..... ni.... en ninguna parte. En sus propios periodicos diciendo que no los alquilan pisos a los rusos en otro pais.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jojojo qué rebueno.

Son operaciones especiales inmobiliarias.


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## [IΞI] (13 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> ¿Cómo va el plan de Putin? ¿Capturó ya Kiev?



La tenían casi rodeada cuando Putin se vio forzado a dimitir por la presión de los CMs de burbuja.info


----------



## Sir Torpedo (13 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> No los quieren en Georgia..... ni.... en ninguna parte. En sus propios periodicos diciendo que no los alquilan pisos a los rusos en otro pais.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy inteligente, joder a la gente normal de Rusia para que les odie mucho mucho.

Morder la mano que te mantiene limpio y caliente, un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (13 Mar 2022)

¿Y las empresas rusas qué? Viendo el brillante desempeño del plan del Putin, estarán atrayendo miles de inversores, ¿no? 




Roedr dijo:


> Ignoro si tus escritos son más propagandistas que objetivos o al revés, pero me descubro el sombrero ante tu trabajo.



Es propaganda barata, donde cualquier cosa que haga el Putin es considerada jugada maestra, le salga bien o le salga mal.


----------



## Roedr (13 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Resumen de la mañana de Chervonets, no dice nada más que el parte de ayer, pero es claro y conciso
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ignoro si tus escritos son más propagandistas que objetivos o al revés, pero me descubro el sombrero ante tu trabajo.


----------



## John Nash (13 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Las ambiciones nazis del judio de lengua rusa que, además, es una agente globalista.
> 
> No se puede ser más patético ni intentándolo...



Llámalo posmodernidad otaniana. Lo importante es reescribir la historia, apoyar lo estrafalario pese a las contradicciones que encierra, dividir a la plebe y manipular masivamente contra un enemigo considerado molesto para el imperio.
Siempre con la voluntad de fondo de saquear sus recursos estratégicos.


----------



## vettonio (13 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Joder, menos mal, por un momento pensé que Maduro y sus chicos eran imbéciles perdidos.



Hombres de poca fé.
Tanto los persas como los bolívares, lo tienen claro.

Curiosa manera la de los persas de celebrar las campanadas.


----------



## bubibartra (13 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Te voy a responder con sencillez.
> Todos los paises de la UE se podrían haber dado la vuelta. Haber mirado para otro lado. A ninguno le había declarado la guerra, para que meterse en este follon????? Alemania que no tiene gas, Polonia en la frontera, Suecia y Finlandia mandando armas....
> Pero que necesidad habia?????
> 
> ...



La UE función acomo un bloque. Y hay países que SI se sienten amenazados por Rusia. pero si estás solo en la UE no se pasa de mandar armas. El problema lo tienen los países del este. 

Es lo malo de las pandillas . Tus problemas individuales no importan y mas si no eres importante. Mira a Irlanda es la más pasota de todos en este lío. Tiene el mismo problema con Rusia que nosotros. Ninguno. Y como solo está en una de las dos pandillas pues no está obligada a casi nada y ganan en tranquilidad. La UE ok, pero la OTAN? De que nos sirve?


Tío de verdad necesitas que te expliquen lo de UK ????
Really?????


A ver

Brexit
Trump out

Pobre Boris solito.


UK NECESITA SER EL PRIMER ALUADO DE USA.

Y ha encontrado una excusa para arrimarse a USA

Pero es a nivel político. Si hay un ciudadano europeo al que las niñas rubias de Ucrania le conmueva poco.... Es el inglés.

De momento Ucranianos para toda Europa pero en GB con visa y familiares cercanos en GB o vayan a dar la lata a otro lado. Bonito son los ingleses. Cualquier cosa que no sea sajón o germánico o nórdico los miran como posible inmigrante aprovechado al que ya puede venir de una catástrofe nuclear que o demuestra que les va a servir para algo o go home


----------



## Lma0Zedong (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## SkywalkerAND (13 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Tengo entendido que los concentrados de la Coca-Cola solo se fabrican en Atlanta, y las fábricas que hay diseminadas por el mundo lo que hacen es mezclarlo con agua y embotellarlo. Los rusos podrán llamarle Coca-Cola y fabricarla en las mismas instalaciones, pero en cuanto se les acabe el concentrado ya no se parecerá ni remotamente a la Coca-Cola.
> El resto de marcas no sé cómo funcionarán.



Es posible, pero con la tecnología actual estoy seguro que pueden saber hasta la composición atómica de una gota de ese brebaje.

Así que si tienen la fórmula, pero lo único que les impedía copiarla son los derechos de Copyright, sin esos podrán hacer la PutinCola sin problemas con el mismo sabor.


----------



## Bartleby (13 Mar 2022)

Este tipo de cosas aparecen en los medios de comunicación en la actualidad, no hace falta que pase ningún filtro, basta con que la historia llegue a mucha gente


----------



## El-Mano (13 Mar 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Será el boom de la industria aeronáutica local.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quizás se pueda sumar Embraer que no son mancos, y es brasileña.


----------



## vettonio (13 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> La tenían casi rodeada cuando Putin se vio forzado a dimitir por la presión de los CMs de burbuja.info



Hecho de menos al ilustre forero Putin Reloaded.
Hubiera sido la estrella en este momento.


----------



## HUROGÁN (13 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Invadir un país, ¿qué es?



"Operación Especial"
En este caso particular en que es dentro de su propia nación.


----------



## eltonelero (13 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Te voy a responder con sencillez.
> Todos los paises de la UE se podrían haber dado la vuelta. Haber mirado para otro lado. A ninguno le había declarado la guerra, para que meterse en este follon????? Alemania que no tiene gas, Polonia en la frontera, Suecia y Finlandia mandando armas....
> Pero que necesidad habia?????
> 
> ...



Por qué? Facil hombre…. EE.UU nos quiere en la minería y separados de Rusia.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (13 Mar 2022)

Para los que echan de menos la URSS



https://glavnoe.net/obshhestvo/vsem-skuchayushhim-po-sssr-posvyashhaetsya-zheleznyj-zanaves-uzhe-cherez-raz-dva/



Lo que le espera a Rusia......


----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

SkywalkerAND dijo:


> Es posible, pero con la tecnología actual estoy seguro que pueden saber hasta la composición atómica de una gota de ese brebaje.
> 
> Así que si tienen la fórmula, pero lo único que les impedía copiarla son los derechos de Copyright, sin esos podrán hacer la PutinCola sin problemas con el mismo sabor.



Qué de ejpertos en Química tenemos aquí, seguro que la Iran Cola o la NorCorea Cola son igualitas a la original...

Patetismo premium.

Sólo falta el cuñao con aquello de que el Papa guarda copia de la fórmula.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (13 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


>



Exacto, el imperio sistematico de la mentira, para ... tristemente luego vivan de pm los oligarcas y 4 más


----------



## Scardanelli (13 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Llámalo posmodernidad otaniana. Lo importante es reescribir la historia, apoyar lo estrafalario pese a las contradicciones que encierran, dividir a la plebe y manipular masivamente contra un enemigo considerado molesto para el imperio.
> Siempre con la voluntad de fondo de saquear sus recursos estratégicos.



Has definido bien la actuación criminal rusa. La que está ahí para robar recursos. Pregúntaselo a @Zhukov y @Coco Portugal , que asumen que Rusia está ahí para robar territorios y recursos.

Tú apoyas su actuación porque siempre has tenido la cabeza en el culo y por algún motivo vives temporalmente antes de mayo del 68...


----------



## uberales (13 Mar 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> "Operación Especial"
> En este caso particular en que es dentro de su propia nación.



Jajjaa, operación especial y dentro de su nación. Dime tu camello tío.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

GORRINO decesado.


----------



## Billy Ray (13 Mar 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> En Dombas llevan 8 años bajo constante bombardeo de la OTAN.
> 
> Ahora les toca vivirlo a quienes toleraron aquello.



DING!!! del hilo.

Vayan desalojando en orden.


----------



## Scardanelli (13 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


>



Los rusos saben que hay mucho esquizofrénico dispuesto a ver una realidad paralela. A ir más allá del conocimiento convencional, a ver actores en vez de muertos... aquí hay mucho enfermo de ese tipo...


----------



## Lma0Zedong (13 Mar 2022)

Cuenta con nombre ruso (komsomolskaya, estación del metro de Moscú) creada el 4 de Marzo con 12.3 mensajes/día, todos ellos en hilos relacionados con la guerra de Ucrania... Seguro que no eres un troll o propagandista del Kremlin


----------



## Evangelion (13 Mar 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Quizás se pueda sumar Embraer que no son mancos, y es brasileña.



Embraer no:








Agencia EFE


La Agencia EFE es la primera agencia de noticias en castellano, con más de 3000 profesionales de 60 nacionalidades.




www.efe.com


----------



## Bartleby (13 Mar 2022)

Ayer, a un amigo mío muy de izquierdas que no paraba de hablar de Ucrania, en un momento de la conversación, mencioné a privy sector y las banderas rojas y negras con la imagen de Stepan Bandera y me dijo que eso era propaganda de Putin.


----------



## Michael_Knight (13 Mar 2022)

Fuente: HispanTV 



¿Pero tú sabes quién está detrás de HispanTV alma de cántaro?


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (13 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Muy inteligente, joder a la gente normal de Rusia para que les odie mucho mucho.
> 
> Morder la mano que te mantiene limpio y caliente, un plan sin fisuras.



El plan sin fisuras del loco zar, como hacer que un país se vaya a la mierda y nos deteste todo el mundo.


----------



## Honkler (13 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


>



Que poquísima vergüenza tienen algunos


----------



## uberales (13 Mar 2022)

@Zhukov otro de los que bloquea si no le gusta lo que dices... En fin, como niños de teta.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (13 Mar 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Quizás se pueda sumar Embraer que no son mancos, y es brasileña.



Bolsonaro la vendió a Boing.


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

Mapa de hostilidades y control territorial en Ucrania a finales del 12 de marzo de 2022

▪ El anillo de seguridad alrededor de Volnovakha se está expandiendo. En Mariupol, no hubo cambios especiales desde el flanco occidental, pero desde el lado de Vinogradnoe, el grupo blindado logró romper las órdenes defensiva

▪ Cerca de Luhansk combates y bombardeos por Popasnaya y Rubizhnay

▪ No hay cambios significativos en la dirección de Nikolaev: las Fuerzas Armadas de RF continúan fortaleciendo sus posiciones en Kashperovo-Nikolaevka y aumentan su agrupación cerca de Novovorontsovka para atacar Krivoy Rog y Nikopo

▪ Al oeste de Kyiv, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF continúan bloqueando la carretera a Zhytomyr y expandiendo el control alrededor de Makarov. En el este, en el distrito de Brovarsky, luchando en las cercanías de Gogole

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania continúan intentando contraatacar cerca de Izyum: enfrentamientos en la orilla sur del Seversky Donets. En las cercanías de Balakleya se están realizando ataques contra los refuerzos


----------



## Roedr (13 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Para los que echan de menos la URSS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El tema URSS es importante para los comunistas que siguen identificando Rusia con la URSS. Lo de ahora no tiene nada que ver con la URSS, es una guerra USA-Rusia con nosotros en el medio y los ucras (clase dirigente) haciendo de tontos útiles, aún más tontos que los países EU. 

Lo más triste de esta guerra es que con medidas diplomáticas se podría haber evitado. Estoy seguro de que con Trump no hubiéramos llegado a esto, pero Biden no ha podido contenerse ante el sueño húmedo de muchos sectores USA de humillar y trocear a Rusia.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (13 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Exacto, el imperio sistematico de la mentira, para ... tristemente luego vivan de pm los oligarcas y 4 más



Juraría por un momento que estabas describiendo España.


----------



## kasperle1966 (13 Mar 2022)

*Ucrania: todo estaba escrito en el plan de la ‎RAND Corporation*

Si nos detenemos a analizar con la cabeza fría la angustiosa situación actual, llegamos ‎forzosamente a la conclusión de que, aunque Moscú inició los combates, adelantándose así ‎a la ofensiva que Kiev había preparado en secreto contra el Donbass, en realidad ‎la guerra en Ucrania no es una iniciativa imputable a Rusia. Lo que hoy sucede ‎en Ucrania estaba planificado desde 2019 y así lo demuestra el plan de la RAND ‎Corporation presentado en la Cámara de Representantes del Congreso de Estados Unidos el 5 de ‎septiembre de 2019. ‎







El plan estratégico de Estados Unidos contra Rusia fue elaborado por la RAND Corporation hace ‎‎3 años [1].‎
La RAND Corporation, cuyo cuartel general está ubicado en Washington, es una «_organización ‎mundial de investigación que desarrolla soluciones para los desafíos políticos_» y dispone de un ‎verdadero ejército que cuenta 1 800 investigadores y otros especialistas reclutados en 50 países. ‎Los miembros de ese personal hablan 75 idiomas y están distribuidos en oficinas y otras sedes ‎secundarias en Norteamérica, Europa, Australia y la región del Golfo Pérsico. La RAND ‎Corporation tiene personal estadounidense en más de 25 países. ‎
La RAND Corporation, que se autocalifica como una «_organización no lucrativa y no partidista_», ‎está oficialmente financiada por el Pentágono, el US Army [las fuerzas terrestres de ‎Estados Unidos], la US Air Force [la fuerzas aérea de Estados Unidos] y la «_comunidad de ‎inteligencia_» estadounidense [las llamadas «_agencias de seguridad nacional_», como la CIA] y ‎por poderosas organizaciones “no gubernamentales”. ‎
La RAND Corporation se jacta de haber contribuido a elaborar la estrategia que permitió a ‎Estados Unidos salir de la guerra fría como vencedor, forzando la Unión Soviética a dedicar ‎cuantiosos recursos al extenuante enfrentamiento militar. Ese es el modo de acción que inspira ‎el nuevo plan concebido contra Rusia en 2019 y presentado bajo el título «_Overextending and ‎Unbalancing Russia_», que plantea como estrategia imponer a Rusia un despliegue excesivo para ‎desequilibrarla y destruirla [2]. Esas son las líneas directivas fundamentales que se exponen en el plan ‎de la RAND Corporation y en ese sentido ha venido actuando Estados Unidos durante los últimos ‎años. ‎
Ese plan estipula que, ante todo, Rusia debe ser atacada por su flanco más vulnerable: su ‎economía fuertemente dependiente de la exportación de gas y petróleo. Para ello se recurre a ‎las sanciones comerciales y financieras y, al mismo tiempo, se busca lograr que Europa occidental disminuya ‎su importación de gas ruso, reemplazándolo por el gas natural licuado (GNL) estadounidense. ‎
En el plano ideológico e informativo se estimulan las protestas internas en Rusia mientras que ‎se busca socavar la imagen de ese país en el exterior. En el plano militar, se maniobra para que ‎los países europeos miembros de la OTAN aumenten sus presupuestos de defensa dirigiéndolos ‎contra Rusia. ‎
De esa manera, Estados Unidos multiplica sus posibilidades de éxito, al mismo tiempo que sus ‎ganancias, con riesgos moderados e invirtiendo principalmente en bombarderos estratégicos y ‎misiles de largo alcance dirigidos contra Rusia. El despliegue en Europa de nuevos misiles ‎nucleares de alcance intermedio garantiza altas probabilidades de éxito pero también implica grandes riesgos. ‎
Calibrando cada opción para obtener el efecto deseado –concluye la RAND Corporation– Rusia ‎tendrá que pagar el más alto precio en la confrontación con Estados Unidos… pero el mismo Estados Unidos y sus aliados se verán obligados a invertir grandes recursos que tendrán que sustraer a otros ‎objetivos. ‎
En el marco de toda esa estrategia, la RAND Corporation preveía –en 2019– que «_proporcionar a ‎Ucrania ayudas letales explotaría el punto más importante de vulnerabilidad externa de Rusia, pero ‎todo aumento de las armas y de la consejería militar que Estados Unidos proporcione a Ucrania ‎tendría que ser metódicamente calibrado para imponer costos a Rusia sin provocar un conflicto ‎mucho más amplio en el cual Rusia, a causa de la proximidad, tendría ventajas significativas_». ‎
Es precisamente ahí, en lo que la RAND Corporation llama «_el punto más importante de ‎vulnerabilidad externa de Rusia_» que se podría explotar armando a Ucrania de manera ‎‎«_calibrada para imponer costos a Rusia sin provocar un conflicto mucho más amplio_», donde ‎se ha producido la ruptura. ‎
Atrapada en una tenaza política, económica y militar que Estados Unidos y la OTAN cerraban ‎cada vez más –lo cual hacían ignorando las repetidas advertencias y propuestas de negociaciones ‎emitidas por Moscú–, Rusia reaccionó finalmente emprendiendo la operación militar que ya ‎ha destruido en Ucrania más de 2 000 estructuras militares erigidas y controladas en realidad ‎no por los gobernantes de Kiev sino por los mandos de Estados Unidos y la OTAN. ‎
El artículo que, hace 3 años, presentaba el plan de la RAND Corporation terminaba con la ‎siguiente frase: ‎
‎


> «Las “opciones” previstas en el plan en realidad son sólo variantes de la misma ‎estrategia de guerra, cuyo precio en términos de sacrificios y de riesgos pagamos todos»‎



El hecho es que quienes estamos pagando ese precio somos nosotros, los pueblos europeos. Y ‎seguiremos pagándolo –cada vez más caro– si seguimos aceptando el papel de peones ‎sacrificados en la estrategia de Estados Unidos y la OTAN. ‎

Manlio Dinucci

Fuente
Il Manifesto (Italia)

*‎Ucrania: todo estaba escrito en el plan de la ‎RAND Corporation, por Manlio Dinucci*


----------



## Roedr (13 Mar 2022)

es su problema, no el nuestro


----------



## lasoziedad (13 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> 400 soldados rusos ocupan la planta nuclear de Zapoiriya la más grande de Ucrania



Me quedo mas tranquilo.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> @Zhukov otro de los que bloquea si no le gusta lo que dices... En fin, como niños de teta.



Son sus copropandis.


----------



## Billy Ray (13 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


>



Bien, comienzan a reconocer que no solo estan perdiendo la batalla real sino tambien la de la propaganda. Sus mentiras cada vez son más evidentes, lo que este cerdo llama "granjas de trolls" no es otra cosa que gente REAL harta de EMBUSTES y FALACIAS.


----------



## Bobesponjista (13 Mar 2022)

Abro el periódico El Mundo y leo titular de Los españoles reclaman a Sánchez más implicación en la guerra de Ucrania, y no comida no, mandar armas y lo que surja
Qué rápido cambian los medios el cuento, ahora el No a la guerra quiere decir Si a la guerra y la peña comprando el discurso
No creo sea vender miedo, creo nos la quieren liar estos reptilianos xd


----------



## Sir Torpedo (13 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> es su problema, no el nuestro



Espera a ver la mierda que nos vana obligar comprar.


----------



## Fauna iberica (13 Mar 2022)

Podeis ver RT?.

Yo puedo verlo como si nada, lo tengo agregado a favoritos y hace unos minutos he podido ver los programas, ahi les va y noticieros, es algo muy extraño, y tengo la VPN caducada, hasta el 17 de este mes no me vuelve a estar operativa.
Alguno le pasa lo mismo, que esta pasando, pero no habian censurado a RT en toda europa?


----------



## Lma0Zedong (13 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> @Zhukov otro de los que bloquea si no le gusta lo que dices... En fin, como niños de teta.



Es que si les respondes o desmientes la propaganda barata, igual se les cae el relato... Pasa lo mismo con los demás CMs rusos


----------



## Sir Torpedo (13 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Podeis ver RT?.
> 
> Yo puedo verlo como si nada, lo tengo agregado a favoritos y hace unos minutos he podido ver los programas, ahi les va y noticieros, es algo muy extraño, y tengo la VPN caducada, hasta el 17 de este mes no me vuelve a estar operativa.
> Alguno le pasa lo mismo, que esta pasando, pero no habian censurado a RT en toda europa?



Canal Odysee


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Podeis ver RT?.
> 
> Yo puedo verlo como si nada, lo tengo agregado a favoritos y hace unos minutos he podido ver los programas, ahi les va y noticieros, es algo muy extraño, y tengo la VPN caducada, hasta el 17 de este mes no me vuelve a estar operativa.
> Alguno le pasa lo mismo, que esta pasando, pero no habian censurado a RT en toda europa?



Va a tirones, y depende de sus versiones, no es lo mismo en castellano que inglés o alemán. Un poco raro es.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (13 Mar 2022)

*Esta siendo una masacre, esperemos que esto acaba cuanto antes (los Rusos ya van muuy fuerte y no van a parar porque dan por descontado que ya no será lo mismo)*

Izyum, sureste de Kharkiv: imágenes de drones rusos muestran a las tropas ucranianas que intentan esconderse en una estación de policía siendo alcanzadas por cohetes Smerch.




*Yavoriv a tan solo 15 Km. de la frontera polaca y muy cerca de una de las grandes rutas de evacuación. #Rusia ataca *


----------



## Bartleby (13 Mar 2022)

Si es que al final tanta solidaridad no puede ser buena, quién se lo iba a imaginar??


----------



## Lma0Zedong (13 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Bien, comienzan a reconocer que no solo estan perdiendo la batalla real sino tambien la de la propaganda. Sus mentiras cada vez son más evidentes, lo que este cerdo llama "granjas de trolls" no es otra cosa que gente REAL harta de EMBUSTES y FALACIAS.



Las granjas de trolls son por ejemplo las decenas de cuentas de reciente creación en este foro que postean contenido prorruso en infinidad de hilos de este subforo, casi todo el contenido lleva el mismo argumentario falaz o falso.

Aquí un ejemplo de ellos que me acaba de responder 2 veces esta mañana: Guerra en Ucrania XVI


----------



## vettonio (13 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Podeis ver RT?.
> 
> Yo puedo verlo como si nada, lo tengo agregado a favoritos y hace unos minutos he podido ver los programas, ahi les va y noticieros, es algo muy extraño, y tengo la VPN caducada, hasta el 17 de este mes no me vuelve a estar operativa.
> Alguno le pasa lo mismo, que esta pasando, pero no habian censurado a RT en toda europa?



Yo también pero no voy a contar más.


----------



## Republicano (13 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Hecho de menos al ilustre forero Putin Reloaded.
> Hubiera sido la estrella en este momento.



No es @Vilux ?


----------



## Roedr (13 Mar 2022)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Abro el periódico El Mundo y leo titular de Los españoles reclaman a Sánchez más implicación en la guerra de Ucrania, y no comida no, mandar armas y lo que surja
> Qué rápido cambian los medios el cuento, ahora el No a la guerra quiere decir Si a la guerra y la peña comprando el discurso
> No creo sea vender miedo, creo nos la quieren liar estos reptilianos xd



Si salieran imágenes de las animaladas que están haciendo los ucras la opinión cambiaría rapidamente.

El espñol medio opina lo que le A3/T5/Sexta le dicen lo que tiene que opinar.


----------



## Bartleby (13 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Que poquísima vergüenza tienen algunos




La propaganda, la desinformación y el mal siempre es algo que hacen los otros, los malos.


----------



## damnun_infectum (13 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Este tipo de cosas aparecen en los medios de comunicación en la actualidad, no hace falta que pase ningún filtro, basta con que la historia llegue a mucha gente



Supongo que esa será una de las actrices contratadas recientemente...por la Casa Blanca, ganándose el jornal a golpe de bajada de bragas, literal y metafóricamente hablando. Y dos comentarios previos sale un panoli hablando de propaganda rusa nunca vista. Sencillamente es histriónico.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Es que si les respondes o desmientes la propaganda barata, igual se les cae el relato... Pasa lo mismo con los demás CMs rusos



Hilo de Siria revisited... Sólo aceptado el pensamiento único...


----------



## Silvia Charo (13 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Los que venís a dar datos falsos y a ensuciar el hilo, iros mejor a Ucrania a luchar.
> Por si eres de letras, 12,1>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>9,1
> 
> DATOS:
> ...



Rusia: 1.50 nacimientos por mujer (2020, Rosstat)
EU: 1.53 nacimientos por mujer (2020, Eurostat)

Listo la tasa total de fecundidad (TFR) que es una tasa refinada mucho más exacta y aceptada que la tasa bruta de natalidad que ha usado usted.

Menos hooliganismo.


----------



## Billy Ray (13 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Las granjas de trolls son por ejemplo las decenas de cuentas de reciente creación en este foro que postean contenido prorruso en infinidad de hilos de este subforo, casi todo el contenido lleva el mismo argumentario falaz o falso.
> 
> Aquí un ejemplo de ellos que me acaba de responder 2 veces esta mañana: Guerra en Ucrania XVI



Si tu eres un troll, no se que mierda estas hablando.


----------



## Octubrista (13 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Bolsonaro la vendió a Boing.



Embraer tenía un problema, dependía de motores de otros, motores que cumplieran normativas medioambientales, principalmente.
Por lo demás, esa compañía brasileña tiene una ingeniería de primera, y esa era la razón de que resultaba tan golosa.

Me extrañó que no cayera en manos de japoneses (Honda, Mitsubishi, etc) o chinos, pero aún el accionariado lo controla Brasil o empresas brasileñas.


----------



## [IΞI] (13 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Las granjas de trolls son por ejemplo las decenas de cuentas de reciente creación en este foro que postean contenido prorruso en infinidad de hilos de este subforo, casi todo el contenido lleva el mismo argumentario falaz o falso.
> 
> Aquí un ejemplo de ellos que me acaba de responder 2 veces esta mañana: Guerra en Ucrania XVI



Falaz es tu comentario, y esto se puede comprobar en el hilo por la antigüedad de las cunetas.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (13 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Parece que o los polacos se meten o les meten,* pero tiene todos los boletos. Lo que es sorprendente es que ya ni disimulan...el canario en la mina es Polonia, hay que hacerle un seguimiento especial.
> 
> Por cierto en estos momentos en Polonia.



Hay un tira y afloja en el que el Gobierno polaco se esfuerza en enviar mensajes a Rusia de que solo están brindando apoyo humanitario a 2.000.000 de ucranianos, y en el que la USA-OTAN empuja a Polonia a enfrentarse a Rusia utilizando su territorio como portal de suministro de armas. 

Espero que el Gobierno ruso considere a Polonia una víctima de la extensión de la OTAN al Este y si considera a los ucranianos como parte del pueblo ruso y hermanos, vea que Polonia los está acogiendo, alimentando, calentando y hospedando en sus casas particulares. Que no vea en Polonia tanto un agresor como un rehén de USA, aunque las declaraciones de politicos, empresarios y creadores de opinión polacos destilan una aversión a Rusia que no debe estar gustándoles nada, pero supongo que la daban por descontada, no es una sorpresa.

Yo creo que más que el canario en la mina vaya a ser Polonia, sería uno de los bálticos, en concreto Estonia, que permite la celebración de desfiles nazis desde hace años. También es sabido que existe en los bálticos un apartheid a los ciudadanos rusos bastante largo en el tiempo, se les considera ciudadanos de segunda, se les niegan derechos etc etc. cosa que no ocurre en Polonia.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## arriondas (13 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> No sé si en una población generalmente alcohólica tomarse un Big Mac o dos va a ser una gran diferencia...



Si tú vieras lo que yo he visto en España, no volvías a coger un bus en tu vida... Y hasta aquí puedo leer.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (13 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Falaz es tu comentario, y esto se puede comprobar en el hilo por la antigüedad de las cunetas.



No es sólo por la antigüedad de las cuentas, hay cuentas que permanecen dormidas meses o años y de repente aparecen cuando hay algún incidente internacional que involucra a Rusia (y ponen contenido prorruso)

Sobre lo otro que me preguntaste antes: desconozco si ese tipo es o era forero


----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Falaz es tu comentario, y esto se puede comprobar en el hilo por la antigüedad de las cunetas.



Cunetas, cunetas es lo que tito Paco se dejó sin rellenar del todo, de rojos y de gilipollas.


----------



## Zhukov (13 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Ignoro si tus escritos son más propagandistas que objetivos o al revés, pero me descubro el sombrero ante tu trabajo.



Bueno gracias creo , ese enlace que cito no es mío, pero mis escritos no son propaganda. Simplemente son los hechos tal como los interpreto después de sleccionar y contrastar fuentes , si es posible verificadas. Hay informes que no hay manera de verificar pero aplico mi criterio y el contexto para ver si son plausibles. Trato de dar distintos puntos de vista. Hay bloggers que se pasan de optimistas, como Chervonets, otros que lo critican todo y dicen que todo va fatal, como Strelkov. No omito noticias desalentadoras, como que la población pro-rusa de Ucrania no muestra entusiasmo ni actividad por la liberación, ni lo difícil de la tarea de las tropas rusas porque la resistencia del enemigo es mayor de lo esperado, debido a la táctica de usar escudos humanos y las limitaciones que tienen los rusos.

Los crímenes y atrocidades de los ukros son tan evidentes que ni me molesto en comentarlos. El lector que llega a este hilo o a mi blog ya conoce cuál es *La Horrible Realidad™ * el que se crea la propaganda occidental no me va a creer.

Algunas veces me paso de optimista citando informes de toma de tal o cual pueblo que son prematuros, pero con el retraso que lleva el parte diario con los acontecimientos las más de las veces un anuncio prematuro por la mañana se confirma al caer la noche. Luego hay pueblos disputados por contraataques que no están del todo bajo control de los rusos, pero la norma es que por mucho que resistan los ukros en un punto nunca logran hacer retroceder a los rusos o siquiera conservarlo.

Y me reafirmo en mis afirmaciones de antes de la guerra. La capacidad combativa del ejército ucraniano sigue siendo muy mala. No se han rendido al primer día pero con eso no se contaba. La mitad del ejército lucha hasta la muerte, la otra mitad se rinde en cuanto tiene ocasión. Las armas occidentales, misiles anticarro, no han servido de nada ni tampoco los drones de Turquía. Los ukros aguantan tanto porque tienen muchas más tropas que en 2014, a lo mejor tienen 300.000 hombres en armas, pero al precio de no tener ya ninguna reserva. La capacidad de maniobra y reacción es nula. Sólo pueden encerrarse en las ciudades y tienen el grueso del ejército de Donbass todavía aferrado a sus trincheras del frente porque no puede maniobrar. Todavía pueden resistir y hacer mucho daño porque tenían mucha artillería y blindados, pero cercados o con las líneas de suministros bajo bombardeo, con el tiempo se les acabará la munición y el combustible.

Ningún contraataque ucraniano ha tenido éxito salvo uno en el frente de Zaporozhe-Donetsk donde una vanguardia rusa se quedó sin combustible y perdieron una docena de tanques, que antes de sucumbir se llevaron por delante a igual número de ukros o más.


Y esa es *La Horrible Realidad™* que no tiene nada que ver con los mundos para-lelos de los medios de intoxicación de masas.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (13 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Joder, menos mal, por un momento pensé que Maduro y sus chicos eran imbéciles perdidos.



Tambiéb les recibieron en Irán, todos les reciben y todos les leen la cartilla. Es lo que tiene ir sembrando amor. Todos les dicen que len vendría bien que les perforaran algún pozo extra que andan sin pelas y de paso que vayan quitando sanciones. Eso no soluciona el momento actual, incluso sin guerras extras.

Que no se descuiden por Irak, país en el que se han quedado, en contra de la voluntad expresa de los iraquies porque entonces van otro montón de campos petrolíferos al otro bando.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (13 Mar 2022)

SkywalkerAND dijo:


> Es posible, pero con la tecnología actual estoy seguro que pueden saber hasta la composición atómica de una gota de ese brebaje.
> 
> Así que si tienen la fórmula, pero lo único que les impedía copiarla son los derechos de Copyright, sin esos podrán hacer la PutinCola sin problemas con el mismo sabor.



claro claro, y eso tambien vale para todo lo demás.... enseguida se pondrán a hacer teslas, microprocesadores,


arriondas dijo:


> Si tú vieras lo que yo he visto en España, no volvías a coger un bus en tu vida... Y hasta aquí puedo leer.



Que has visto tu en España que la repudias tanto???

Y que ves en la Rusia donde dices que vives ahora??


----------



## [IΞI] (13 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Cunetas, cunetas es lo que tito Paco se dejó sin rellenar del todo, de rojos y de gilipollas.



Y lo dice en apoyo a una cuenta procomunista china jajajaja, es que no puedo meteros en el ignore porque sois la risión. El lobby gay está orgulloso de ti por tu duro trabajo en el floro en pro de sus intereses


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Pendiente de confirmación, parece que el consulado de los EEUU en Erbil ha sido atacado. Ojo, algo traman...EDITO. PARECE QUE QUIEREN ACUSAR A IRAN, ESTO PUEDE GENERAR UN CONFLICTO SIN PRECEDENTES (FALSA BANDERA)*



Mejor ocasion que esta, con el conflicto ucraniano por medio, no van a tener los usanos y los israelies, que le echen huevos y que invadan Iran, para robarle el gas y el petroleo, el 80% de la produccion de hidrocarburos, del pais persa esta en Juzestan provincia fronteriza con Iraq, angloladrones !!!.

Provincia de Juzestán - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre Ju


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Mar 2022)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Abro el periódico El Mundo y leo titular de Los españoles reclaman a Sánchez más implicación en la guerra de Ucrania, y no comida no, mandar armas y lo que surja
> Qué rápido cambian los medios el cuento, ahora el No a la guerra quiere decir Si a la guerra y la peña comprando el discurso
> No creo sea vender miedo, creo nos la quieren liar estos reptilianos xd



los mismos que querían enviar millones de vacunas a los países africanos ( los cuales ni se han enterado del coronavirus ni de la guerra de Ucrania ) 

los mismos que con la disculpa del coronavirus no sé que han hecho con miles de millones del erario público alargando agonías de ancianos en sus últimos momentos de vida porque la vida se acaba ...

ahora pretende destripar chavales rusos jóvenes y sanos cuyo gobierno ha enviado allí y que no tienen culpa de la derivas políticas de los criminales que manejan el mundo. 

No tiene ningún sentido que por el hecho de que " Zelenski " no quiera llegar a un acuerdo lo destruyan todo . 

Por otra parte los que con tanta alegría meten a España en una guerra que ni le va ni le viene y suponen que los rusos no se van a defender de los atacantes , son responsables de los muertos por las bombas que lleguen de Rusia.


----------



## cryfar74 (13 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Estan achicharrando todo lo que quieren por toda Ucrania y cada vez mas cerca de las fronteras, que tengan cuidadito los polacos y no hagan ninguna tonteria esos perros lameculos otanicos.



Imagino habría algo ahí mas que un simple campo de entrenamiento. Lo que si lei por ahi ayer es sobre que habían bombardeado tambien cerca de la frontera polaca, por la noche, unos pabellones dormitorio donde dormían un batallón de soldados Ucranianos. Kiev ni se pronuncio al respecto y los Rusos dan por liquidada la unidad. Serian varios centenares de muertos si los Rusos dicen la verdad. No se si lo pusieron por aquí esa noticia.

Todo con pinzas, bien puede ser parte una estrategia de desinformación.


----------



## Seronoser (13 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> La gente cuando habla no sabe de lo que habla. Rusia son Lada tipo Seat 124.
> Ahora la realidad.
> 
> 
> ...



Al hilo de esto, es cierto que con los parones de las fábricas internacionales de coches están afectando a día de hoy; el mercado de segunda mano está que echa humo en Moscú.

Mi mujer quiere vender uno de los coches, tenemos 3  
Es un Mercedes CLA coupe,, tracción total y absolutamente todos los extras, tiene 3 años, 50.000 km.
Le costó unos 35.000 euros al cambio en su momento (aquí los coches son, o eran mejor dicho, mucho más baratos que en Europa).

Bien, hace dos dias lo puso a la venta y le ofrecieron ya 50.000 euros por el coche.
Lo nunca visto. Yo al menos jamás he visto esto. La gente con mucha pasta va a gastarse lo que sea por seguir teniendo los lujos "occidentales".

Eso sí, al común de los rusos, no le va a afectar mucho. Porque no tienen mercedes ni audis ni nada de nada.


----------



## Eslacaña (13 Mar 2022)

Juer cuanto tiempo sin pasar por aquí. 

Bueno, cuatro tonterías y me voy.



1. China, el gran beneficiado de este pifostio. Compra petróleo ruso, me imagino a precio de risa. sustitutye Visa y Mastercard por ÜnionPay y lo mejor, está probando la capacidad de reacción de las "democracias occidentales" para cuando le toque a ella coger Taiwan. Y, visto lo visto, ya se están afilando los sables.

2. Europa, la pelele de siempre. Si no llega a ser por las llamadas al orden de yankilandia, a estas horas estaríamos sacando el piano y cantando Imagine a ver si convencíamos a Putin y a los suyos de que diesen la vuelta. Cada día damos más pena. Menos mal, que hay soldados americanos en Polonia, que sí no. Nuestro grado de infantilismo ya empieza a ser preocupante y el grado de dependencia del resto del planeta, peor aún. Ya se vió cuando fue el tema de las mascarillas, por un trozo de tela con dos gomas lo que le llegamos a pagar a los chinos fue acojonante. 

3. EEUU, nos tienen cogida la medida. Ahora nos colocarán sus cereales y gas a precio de oro. Os reíis del abuelo, pero es junto al chino el más inteligente de todo. Ahora que caímos del guindo y que necesitamos armarnos vamos a comprar made in USA hasta jartarnos. Los alemanes ya se están planteado el F35. Por cierto, ya les pudieron funcionar los servicios de inteligencia en Afganistán como les funcionaron en Ucrania. Necesitan que Rusia se desangre para poder hacerf frente al aumento del poder Chino en la zona Indoasiática que sí es donde se juega el futuro. 

4. Ucrania. La historia dice que pocas veces fue un país independiente. En el fondo los europeos la queríamos en la OTAN, como tapón, pero en la UE ni de lejos. Es la Turquía eslava. Su ingreso produciría una auténtica indigestión. Sorprendente y meritorio el grado de resistencia, pero tan pronto las tropas rusas lleguen al Dnieper y estabilicen el resto, será un país de pacotilla. Rusia, incluyendo Crimea ya tiene soldados en más de 150.000 km2 de Ucrania. Si eso es perder la guerra.

5. Rusia. Se confirma que la calidad de su armamento publicitadas a bombo y platillo por RT eran canto al sol. Son como los chinos que siempre están sacando aviones de 5º generación pero son incapaces de fabricar un motor de avión medianamente decente. La de pilotos de prueba que habrán muerto sin que lo sepamos. Dicho esto, subestimamos la capacidad de sufrimiento del pueblo ruso. Se han comido dos guerras mundiales, 80 años de comunismo, una guerra en Afganistán y el desprecio de occidente desde la caída de la URSS. Con los dolores de cabeza que les está dando la invasión y solo salen 5000 a manifestarse en contra.

6. España. El bufón de Europa, bueno del planeta. Ver a miembros de un mismo gobierno decir una cosa y la contrario es delirante. Nos comprometimos que en 2024 dedicaríamos el 2% del presupuesto a Defensa, y el del Falcon se descuelga el otro día que el 1,24 y adiós gracias. Tuvieron que llamarlo al orden para que enviase armas a Ucrania porque ya se pusieron de perfil. Pero, como nos van a tomar en serio. Menos mal que tenemos el estrecho de Gibraltar por medio, porque el día que Marruecos se decida tomar Ceuta y Melilla llegarían a Santander sin despeinarse. 

7. Los medios de comunicación. De auténtica pena. Partiendo de la base que la decisión de Putin no tiene justificación, la tergiversación de las noticias da vergüenza ajena. Los rusos solo hacen perder tanques, aviones.... quien lo lea parece que los ucranianos están asediando Moscú. Mejor no comentarlo. 


Venga, un saludo, y no os insultéis que los enemigos del país no están en Ucrania o en Rusia, los tenemos aquí gobernando, nosostros somos solo peones y se ríen de nuestras talibanadas "facha, comunista, rojo, franquista" y ellos escojonánose.


----------



## Bartleby (13 Mar 2022)

Profundizando en la rusofobía, hay que alimentar la llama del odio 









Vladímir Fedorovski: “Putin no es un loco, es un reflejo de la sociedad rusa”


Vladímir Fedorovski (Moscú, 1950) formó parte del equipo del presidente Mijail Gorbachov y fue portavoz de los antigolpistas durante el putsch de 1991. Este




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Y lo dice en apoyo a una cuenta procomunista china jajajaja, es que no puedo meteros en el ignore porque sois la risión. El lobby gay está orgulloso de ti por tu duro trabajo en el floro en pro de sus intereses



Cuenta procomunista?

Einnnnn?


Está ud borracho?

Gay??


----------



## vettonio (13 Mar 2022)

Mucho se cita a lo chechenos por esto y por lo otro pero para mí, su verdadera importancia, consiste en ser un referente muy potente del manual de estilo ruso de cara al mundo musulmán.

El jugador de ajedrez no da puntada sin hilo.

Aunque a algunos garantes de la raza blanca les estalle la cabeza.


----------



## Roedr (13 Mar 2022)

Mejor que Rusia no ataque Polonia porque no es cuestión de que USA tire o deje de tirar a Polonia, es cuestión de que se está jugando con fuego y la amenaza/recurso nuclear es algo que siempre está flotando.


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

la manipulacion de Occidente es brutal.. emigrad a rusia como hizo snowden

los que apoyais a la OTAN SOIS LOS MALOS


----------



## Minsky Moment (13 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


>



Propaganda rusa dice el colega, manda cojones, vaya manera de ver la paja en el ojo ajeno obviando la viga en el propio. Toma propaganda rusa:


‎Ucrania: todo estaba escrito en el plan de la ‎RAND Corporation, por Manlio Dinucci
El plan de involucrar a Rusia en una guerra para debilitarla ya estaba escrito en 2019:
_Overextending and Unbalancing Russia_, James Dobbins, Raphael S. Cohen, Nathan Chandler, Bryan Frederick, Edward Geist, ‎Paul DeLuca, Forrest E. Morgan, Howard J. Shatz y Brent Williams, RAND Corporation, abril ‎de 2019. Ver también los detalles de ese plan en _Extending Russia: Competing from ‎Advantageous Ground_, Raphael S. Cohen, Nathan Chandler, Bryan Frederick, Edward Geist, Paul DeLuca, Forrest ‎E. Morgan, Howard J. Shatz y Brent Williams, RAND Corporation, 25 de mayo de 2019. *‎Ambos informes fueron presentados a la Cámara de Representantes de Estados Unidos el 5 de ‎septiembre de 2019*.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (13 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Y lo dice en apoyo a una cuenta procomunista china jajajaja, es que no puedo meteros en el ignore porque sois la risión. El lobby gay está orgulloso de ti por tu duro trabajo en el floro en pro de sus intereses



¿Soy una cuenta procomunista china?


----------



## Visilleras (13 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Bueno gracias creo , ese enlace que cito no es mío, pero mis escritos no son propaganda. Simplemente son los hechos tal como los interpreto después de sleccionar y contrastar fuentes , si es posible verificadas. Hay informes que no hay manera de verificar pero aplico mi criterio y el contexto para ver si son plausibles. Trato de dar distintos puntos de vista. Hay bloggers que se pasan de optimistas, como Chervonets, otros que lo critican todo y dicen que todo va fatal, como Strelkov. No omito noticias desalentadoras, como que la población pro-rusa de Ucrania no muestra entusiasmo ni actividad por la liberación, ni lo difícil de la tarea de las tropas rusas porque la resistencia del enemigo es mayor de lo esperado, debido a la táctica de usar escudos humanos y las limitaciones que tienen los rusos.
> 
> Los crímenes y atrocidades de los ukros son tan evidentes que ni me molesto en comentarlos. El lector que llega a este hilo o a mi blog ya conoce cuál es *La Horrible Realidad™ * el que se crea la propaganda occidental no me va a creer.
> 
> ...



Esto es un buen ejemplo de explicación del conflicto detallada y racional.
El problema es que esto no puede salir en la tele ni en los medios por tres motivos sencillos:

1) Putin malo, Rusia caca
2) Demasiado texto y nombres raros para que el atontao medio se entere de algo
3) No habla del género, ni de mujeres, sólo de tanques y bombas y cosas machirulas


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (13 Mar 2022)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.publico.es/photonews/mapa-guerra-ucrania-avanzan-tropas-rusas.html/amp


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

SITUACIÓN MILITAR EN EL ESTE DE UCRANIA EL 12 DE MARZO DE 2022


----------



## keylargof (13 Mar 2022)

A ver comedoritos mermados, os dejo aquí el discurso de Zelenski, para que aprendáis lo que es un líder. Un hombre carismático y admirado, que no necesita ponerse bótox como si fuera una tertuliana de tele5. Y además mide más de un metro y medio


----------



## Lma0Zedong (13 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Propaganda rusa dice el colega, manda cojones, vaya manera de ver la paja en el ojo ajeno obviando la viga en el propio. Toma propaganda rusa:
> 
> 
> ‎Ucrania: todo estaba escrito en el plan de la ‎RAND Corporation, por Manlio Dinucci
> ...



Pues sí que me has mandado propaganda rusa, pero literal, nada más y nada menos que Voltairenet, una de las conocidas páginas que publican argumentario pro-Kremlin 24/7.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (13 Mar 2022)

Esta guerra no dura más de 6 semanas.
Lo que me pregunto yo es que todos los mercenarios que aún están llegando y se tienen que acoplar, aprender algo del idioma, algunos incluso sin experiencia con armas....tienen que pasar un mínimo de 3 semanas para aprender algo.

¿Que van a hacer miles de tíos allí dispuestos a la guerra pero sin practicamente tiempo de entrar en ella?

Mucho me temo que la Ucrania post-conflicto tendrá una zona de experiementación sociológica.


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

Cartel propagandístico iraní. O no tan propagandístico...


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Aquí alguien está cuadrando caja, dos años sin divisas y ahora aprovechando la escasez de producción de gasolina. La otra ves que pasó de 100$ el barril el l de gasolina estaba a 1,4€. Es un puto cuadre de caja todo esto.



A Iran le interesa mas y prefiere que el precio del barril de petroleo suba, *antes que incrementar la produccion...*


----------



## explorador (13 Mar 2022)

Rusia quema una escuela rusa en Berlín, son unos miserables


----------



## Lma0Zedong (13 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Zedong no fue "presi" de la República popular? A ver no digo que seas Zhu De, pero en este jilo vas con los globalistas neocomunistas



LMAO Zedong, es un juego de palabras (lmao=laughing my ass off):


----------



## arriondas (13 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Que has visto tu en España que la repudias tanto???
> 
> Y que ves en la Rusia donde dices que vives ahora??



No repudio a España, es mi país. Simplemente me dan asco los estereotipos, en todas partes hay cosas buenas y malas. Y España ha tenido y tiene un problema con el alcohol y las drogas, y serio.


----------



## Minsky Moment (13 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Pues sí que me has mandado propaganda rusa, pero literal, nada más y nada menos que Voltairenet, una de las conocidas páginas que publican argumentario pro-Kremlin 24/7.



Pero mírate los informes. Y aplica tu criterio luego. La verdad es la verdad la diga Agamenón o su porquero. Te he puesto esa página porque es lo que he encontrado en castellano, como resumen. Lo fácil es matar al mensajero para ignorar lo que no te cuadra en tu prejuicio.


----------



## Gonzalor (13 Mar 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Juer cuanto tiempo sin pasar por aquí.
> 
> Bueno, cuatro tonterías y me voy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fauna iberica (13 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Si salieran imágenes de las animaladas que están haciendo los ucras la opinión cambiaría rapidamente.
> 
> El espñol medio opina lo que le A3/T5/Sexta le dicen lo que tiene que opinar.



Esas encuestas tienen la misma validez que las que hace tezanos.


----------



## Roedr (13 Mar 2022)

Para eso USA debe salir de la guerra. A saber las presiones que tiene reciba Polonia de USA. Polonia en este conflicto hace lo mismo que España: lo que nos ordenan.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (13 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Pero mírate los informes. Y aplica tu criterio luego. La verdad es la verdad la diga Agamenón o su porquero.



Es que es algo de cajón, si tienes un enemigo, pues tienes que aprovechar cualquier momento para debilitarlo, lo mismo hizo Rusia armando a los talibanes o a los vietnamitas cuando Estados Unidos se enfrentaba a ellos. Y tienes think tanks de esos recibiendo paguitas por decir obviedades.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No repudio a España, es mi país. Simplemente me dan asco los estereotipos, en todas partes hay cosas buenas y malas. Y España ha tenido y tiene un problema con el alcohol y las drogas, y serio.



Tiene una narcoregión conocida en todo el mundo…


----------



## Roedr (13 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Esas encuestas tienen la misma validez que las que hace tezanos.



Yo sí creo que hay mucha movilización a favor de Ucrania. Pero claro, movilización fruto de recibir información 100% sesgada.


----------



## Minsky Moment (13 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Es que es algo de cajón, si tienes un enemigo, pues tienes que aprovechar cualquier momento para debilitarlo, lo mismo hizo Rusia armando a los talibanes o a los vietnamitas cuando Estados Unidos se enfrentaba a ellos. Y tienes think tanks de esos recibiendo paguitas por decir obviedades.



Sí. De cajón de madera de tabla. Pues ya lo has dicho tú todo.


----------



## Seronoser (13 Mar 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> Rusia: 1.50 nacimientos por mujer (2020, Rosstat)
> EU: 1.53 nacimientos por mujer (2020, Eurostat)
> 
> Listo la tasa total de fecundidad (TFR) que es una tasa refinada mucho más exacta y aceptada que la tasa bruta de natalidad que ha usado usted.
> ...



En cualquier caso ponme los links campeón.
Mira, esto son links, te los repito otra vez.

Puedes retorcer lo que quieras las estadísticas, la natalidad se llama natalidad. No sabes ni de lo que hablas.

Tasa de natalidad:
Tasa de natalidad en la UE 27 (por 1.000 hab.).

Federación de Rusia Tasa de natalidad, 1950-2021 - knoema.com


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (13 Mar 2022)

¿El narrador es subnormal o fuerza la entonación para hacer el video más interesante?

Un minuto he aguantado.


----------



## Roedr (13 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Mucho se cita a lo chechenos por esto y por lo otro pero para mí, su verdadera importancia, consiste en ser un referente muy potente del manual de estilo ruso de cara al mundo musulmán.
> 
> El jugador de ajedrez no da puntada sin hilo.
> 
> Aunque a algunos garantes de la raza blanca les estalle la cabeza.



Yo imagino que el papel de los chechenos es ser carne de cañón rusa. Por las muertes de éstos pocas madres van a protestar en Moscú o San Petersburgo.

Edito: si además se despachan con los mercenarios USA pues miel sobre hojuelas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> A ver comedoritos mermados, os dejo aquí el discurso de Zelenski, para que aprendáis lo que es un líder. Un hombre carismático y admirado, que no necesita ponerse bótox como si fuera una tertuliana de tele5. Y además mide más de un metro y medio




Lo de ucrania es una guerra civil . Enemigos externos han enfrentado a un mismo pueblo . 

¿ y la alianza de civilizaciones ? ¿ no habíamos quedado que no hay razas ni fronteras ? 

¿ y los millones de moros y negros que han venido a pagarnos las pensiones ? 

¿ cómo es eso ? ¿ cómo es que se estén matando los eslavos siendo la misma gente y que se suponga que no habrá guerra en Europa ?


----------



## El-Mano (13 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Bolsonaro la vendió a Boing.



Había un boeing que básicamente era un embraer con otro nombre y vendido como boeing, o algo así. La compra parece ser que se canceló en 2020, e incluso demandaron compensaciones a boeing.
No lo veo fácil, pero no sería descartable que embraer se lleve parte del mercado ruso si la ruptura con occidente es permanente. Otra cosa es que amenacen y/o sancionen a embraer para evitarlo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

Informaciones desde dentro de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

Las tropas en el oeste de Ucrania se encuentran en problemas. El comando operativo "Oeste" no pudo asignar ni un batallón completo. Las brigadas de asalto de montaña 128 y 10 así como las brigada mecanizada 24 fueron seriamente atacadas. Un batallón mecanizado está rodeado cerca de Chernigov. Las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas cortan regularmente cualquier intento de acercarse a nuestro grupo que cubre Kiev desde el oeste. Además, según las fuentes, el plan de defensa del oeste se vio frustrado ya que una gran cantidad de la población masculina en edad militar logró abandonar el país.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (13 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



Despues de ver esto el loco zar hara un referendum y dira que sale 98% a favor de Rusia, en 3.2.1..


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

Consecuencias de los ataques aéreos en el campo de entrenamiento de Yavoriv, donde los instructores de la OTAN entrenaron al personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y la Guardia Nacional


----------



## paconan (13 Mar 2022)

Mariupol


----------



## Silvia Charo (13 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> En cualquier caso ponme los links campeón.



Fuente del Rosstat: Суммарный коэффициент рождаемости [Total fertility rate]. Russian Federal State Statistics Service (in Russian). Archived from the original (XLSX) on 29 January 2020. Retrieved 19 December 2020.

EUROSTAT:








EU births: decline continues, but not from foreign-born women


In 2019, 4.17 million babies were born in the European Union (EU), continuing a decreasing trend that started after 2008 when 4.68 million children were born in the EU. The total fertility rate stood at 1.53 births per woman in the EU in 2019, a small decrease from its recent peak in 2016...




ec.europa.eu





Por cierto, la tasa de natalidad rusa no es de 12,1, es de 9,8 a 2021.


----------



## Egam (13 Mar 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> Rusia: 1.50 nacimientos por mujer (2020, Rosstat)
> EU: 1.53 nacimientos por mujer (2020, Eurostat)
> 
> Listo la tasa total de fecundidad (TFR) que es una tasa refinada mucho más exacta y aceptada que la tasa bruta de natalidad que ha usado usted.
> ...



Haces buen alarde de ignorancia estadistica.


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Mar 2022)

*"35 muertos y 154 heridos", bombardeo ruso a una base militar en Galitzia, en el cuartel se acumulaba material de guerra y voluntarios internacionales (mercenarios de 3.000 € al mes).*


----------



## Satori (13 Mar 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Había un boeing que básicamente era un embraer con otro nombre y vendido como boeing, o algo así. La compra parece ser que se canceló en 2020, e incluso demandaron compensaciones a boeing.
> No lo veo fácil, pero no sería descartable que embraer se lleve parte del mercado ruso si la ruptura con occidente es permanente. Otra cosa es que amenacen y/o sancionen a embraer para evitarlo.



Embraer usa muchos componentes y partes vitales de origen estadounidense y europeo, los cuales pueden ser restringidos a voluntad.


----------



## Seronoser (13 Mar 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> Суммарный коэффициент рождаемости [Total fertility rate]. Russian Federal State Statistics Service (in Russian). Archived from the original (XLSX) on 29 January 2020. Retrieved 19 December 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Repito, ponme los links, no una mierda de resumen de hace 3 años.
Esa pagina es con datos de 2019. No sabes leer Charo.

Te dejo los links otra vez:

Federación de Rusia Tasa de natalidad, 1950-2021 - knoema.com
Tasa de natalidad en la UE 27 (por 1.000 hab.).

Foreros del 2021 que no saben ni mirar una estadística.
No ensuciemos el hilo.
A ignorados con tus cutre comentarios


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

Brevemente sobre Ucrania, la situación antes del 13 de marzo.

El 12 de marzo, las unidades de las repúblicas populares continuaron su ofensiva en la línea del frente en el Donbass y las tropas rusas avanzaron en la región de Zaporozhy

Los destacamentos avanzados del ejército LPR llegaron a las afueras de la ciudad de Severodonetsk, que está bloqueada desde las direcciones norte, noreste y noroeste. Continúan los enfrentamientos violentos en el pueblo de Rubizhnoye y en las afueras de Severodonets

La Milicia Popular de la LPR tomó el control de las aldeas de Molodezhnoye y Vozgorye. Continúan los enfrentamientos en la ciudad de Popasn

La ciudad de Volnovakha fue tomada por la RPD el 11 de marzo, por lo que las tropas de la RPD pasan por la ciudad y se dirigen hacia la ciudad de Ugleda

Mientras tanto, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF también avanzan hacia la aldea de Velikaya Novoselka y la ciudad de Vugledar para unirse allí con las fuerzas de la RPD. Aquí, las tropas rusas avanzaron otros 12 km a lo largo de un amplio frente y tomaron el control de las aldeas de Novoandreevka, Kirilovka y llegaron a la línea del frente de Novomayorskoye - Pavlovka - Nikolskoye - Vladimirovka - Blagodatnoy


----------



## Billy Ray (13 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Consecuencias de los ataques aéreos en el campo de entrenamiento de Yavoriv, donde los instructores de la OTAN entrenaron al personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y la Guardia Nacional
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 981331
> Ver archivo adjunto 981333



Este ataque es épico, es una decisión excelente, espero que hayan reventado al máximo número de asesinos de la OTAN.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Mar 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Esta guerra no dura más de 6 semanas.
> Lo que me pregunto yo es que todos los mercenarios que aún están llegando y se tienen que acoplar, aprender algo del idioma, algunos incluso sin experiencia con armas....tienen que pasar un mínimo de 3 semanas para aprender algo.
> 
> ¿Que van a hacer miles de tíos allí dispuestos a la guerra pero sin practicamente tiempo de entrar en ella?
> ...



que no os enteráis ! 

La guerra es contra Europa joder ! 

Están repartiendo armas de guerra entre grupos terroristas descontrolados que se extenderán por todos los países europeos para unirse al contingente de millones de sicarios africanos que han traído en estos años. 
Durante este tiempo han aprendido el idioma, a callejear y desenvolverse por las ciudades para la guerra urbana .

Los que han diseñado la destrucción de Europa se dieron cuenta que después de décadas de feminismo y castración de los hombres , no había suficientes para quemarlo todo y por eso los han importado. Nos van a comer vivos !


----------



## Arraki (13 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> No es sólo por la antigüedad de las cuentas, hay cuentas que permanecen dormidas meses o años y de repente aparecen cuando hay algún incidente internacional que involucra a Rusia (y ponen contenido prorruso)
> 
> Sobre lo otro que me preguntaste antes: desconozco si ese tipo es o era forero



Bueno pues me voy a sentir identificado.

No, por desgracia no me paga el Kremlin no ninguna agencia extranjera o estatal, una pena porque ya podían aflojar... Aunque la verdad es que tampoco me considero pro ruso, solo un buscador de la verdad.

La realidad es que mi foro de referencia ha sido ForoCoches como puedes comprobarlo si te da la gana pues tengo el mismo nick. Al el inicio de esta parte de la crisis ucraniana el foro se volvió totalmente pro ucraniano y a la menor información que no fuera Zelensky asaltando Moscú los niños se ponían a reportar las cuentas, insultar y la posición crítica se volvió imposible de mantener.

Ni que decir tiene que ForoCoches se convirtió en un lugar de propaganda donde toda información que no siguiera la línea oficial era silenciada y dónde las informaciones de los hilos de Ucrania tenían similitud a cualquier hilo de ovnis.

Por lo que emigre a burbuja por el simple hecho de que aquí hay diversidad de opiniones y la diversidad enriquece y da opción a poder hacerse una idea de la realidad usando un mínimo de sentido común.


----------



## Sombra (13 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Informaciones desde dentro de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:
> 
> Las tropas en el oeste de Ucrania se encuentran en problemas. El comando operativo "Oeste" no pudo asignar ni un batallón completo. Las brigadas de asalto de montaña 128 y 10 así como las brigada mecanizada 24 fueron seriamente atacadas. Un batallón mecanizado está rodeado cerca de Chernigov. Las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas cortan regularmente cualquier intento de acercarse a nuestro grupo que cubre Kiev desde el oeste. Además, según las fuentes, el plan de defensa del oeste se vio frustrado ya que una gran cantidad de la población masculina en edad militar logró abandonar el país.




Todo hay que decirlo, los rusos saben más de batallas y guerras que un español de futbol.


----------



## NS 4 (13 Mar 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Hay miles des colas en el mercado. La "fórmula secreta" se conoce ya desde la época soviética.



En balkan se comercializa cockta....

Que esta cojonuda..y es totalmente herbal...buena para el estomago...

Edito:






Cockta - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Billy Ray (13 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Mariupol



Estan entrando a lo bestia, se han dejado de contemplaciones.


----------



## Roedr (13 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> *"35 muertos y 154 heridos", bombardeo ruso a una base militar en Galitzia, en el cuartel se acumulaba material de guerra y voluntarios internacionales (mercenarios de 3.000 € al mes).*



La verdad, yo siento mucha compasión por los soldados ucranianos y rusos arrastrados a la muerte porque su vida es una desgracia y no pueden escapar de ella. Pero los mercenarios a sueldo?, a ver si hay suerte y fumigan a todos.


----------



## Evangelion (13 Mar 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Había un boeing que básicamente era un embraer con otro nombre y vendido como boeing, o algo así. La compra parece ser que se canceló en 2020, e incluso demandaron compensaciones a boeing.
> No lo veo fácil, pero no sería descartable que embraer se lleve parte del mercado ruso si la ruptura con occidente es permanente. Otra cosa es que amenacen y/o sancionen a embraer para evitarlo.



Embraer ya ha dicho que bloquea Rusia








Agencia EFE


La Agencia EFE es la primera agencia de noticias en castellano, con más de 3000 profesionales de 60 nacionalidades.




www.efe.com




Y en cualquier caso si en el futuro próximo volviera a vender sus aviones a Rusia estos están movidos por motores americanos PW...
Lo de la aviación comercial rusa va a ser dantesco, prevveo rescatar de los desguaces sus viejos tupolev e Ilushin.


----------



## Zarpa (13 Mar 2022)

Como se apague la impresora de las paguitas USA va a dejar Mad Max en un cuento para niños.


----------



## bigmaller (13 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Sí, claro, estas que asesinasteis también eran combatientes, ¿verdad?



Asqueroso.

Croatian Prime Minister Andrej Plenkovic is concerned that a Ukrainian drone crashed on the outskirts of the Croatian capital, while NATO air defenses were unable to prevent it.

Nadie habla de esto. Menuda prteccion de mierda ofrece la OTAN


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

Más información. Disculpad si no queda claro. Lo traduce el Telegram del ruski. Creo que es el análisis del internauta Dragón al que Zhukov de vez en cuando hace referencia, por lo que sería información muy fiable y contrastada.

Izyum - (contraataque de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania - rechazado)

Severodonetsk: los destacamentos avanzados de la LPR se dirigieron al norte y hacia las afueras del noroeste de la ciudad;

Popasnaya: anteriormente se informó sobre el control de la NM de la LPR sobre el asentamiento pero hoy la situación se ha aclarado. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están contraatacando ylas unidades de la NM de la LPR están luchando para mantener el centro y el sur a las afueras del asentamiento.

Noroeste de la ciudad de Volnovakha: la ofensiva de NM DPR y las Fuerzas Armadas de RF continúa en dirección norte.

Mariupol - combates activos en la ciudad.

Continúa el bombardeo intensivo de las ciudades de Gorlovka, Donetsk y otros asentamientos de las repúblicas por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Hoy en la región de la ciudad de Avdeevka cayó un misil Tochka-U de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania debido a un fallo del motor (sin detonación por parte de la ojiva).


----------



## Silvia Charo (13 Mar 2022)

[QUOTE="Seronoser]
Repito, ponme los links, no una mierda de resumen de hace 3 años.
Esa pagina es con datos de 2019. No sabes leer Charo.

Te dejo los links otra vez:

Federación de Rusia Tasa de natalidad, 1950-2021 - knoema.com
Tasa de natalidad en la UE 27 (por 1.000 hab.).

*Foreros del 2021 que no saben ni mirar una estadística.*
*No ensuciemos el hilo.*
*A ignorados con tus cutre comentarios*
[/QUOTE]

Y esto, señores, es lo que pasa cuando a un ignorante se le da en todo el morro con datos recién sacados del Rosstat y el Eurostat.

Ha borrado el post con los insultos (si es inteligente) y ha procedido a ignorarme.
Impresionante


----------



## Lma0Zedong (13 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> dónde las informaciones de los hilos de Ucrania tenían similitud a cualquier hilo de ovnis.



Te voy a responder a esta parte citada: los hilos de este subforo de III Guerra Mundial son exactamente lo mismo, están plagados de conspiraciones de todo tipo, de fake news megaobvias de ambos bandos, sensacionalismo y de argumentario típico de hilo de ovnis (montaje, falsa bandera...)


----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Zedong no fue "presi" de la República popular? A ver no digo que seas Zhu De, pero en este jilo vas con los globalistas neocomunistas



Jajajaja

Menudo gilipollas.

Llevo años leyendo a Lmaozedong, no le he visto hacer una puta mención o favoritismo sobre China.


Es usted subnormal profundo, definitivamente.


----------



## Minsky Moment (13 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Te voy a responder a esta parte citada: los hilos de este subforo de III Guerra Mundial son exactamente lo mismo, están plagados de conspiraciones de todo tipo, de fake news megaobvias de ambos bandos, sensacionalismo y de argumentario típico de hilo de ovnis (montaje, falsa bandera...)



¿Y tú qué te crees, que eres el único humano en el planeta Tierra capaz de separar el grano de la paja?


----------



## Arraki (13 Mar 2022)

Kadyrov estaría en Ucrania junto a sus hombres


----------



## pemebe (13 Mar 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Juer cuanto tiempo sin pasar por aquí.
> 
> Bueno, cuatro tonterías y me voy.
> 
> ...



Aunque no estoy de acuerdo con todo, de los mejores analisis que he visto por ahi.

Un comentario sobre las armas proporcionadas por Europa a Ucrania.
el Gobierno de España, que no queria enviar armas a Ucrania, porque tenemos el gobierno dividido, fue obligado por EEUU (utilizando a Marruecos mandando a 2000 inmigrantes ese mismo dia a la frontera).

Como no queriamos invoucrarnos hemos enviado:

Unos fusiles que no usamos que hemos retirado de la circulacion porque son poco fiables
Municion de esos fusiles (que tendriamos almacenada)
Antitanques de entrenamiento.
O sea basicamente basurilla.

Y mientras tanto, aparecen ONGs como setas que mandan comida (donde no hace falta) y no lo mandamos a Africa donde millones de personas se mueren de hambre.

Ayer en la radio por la mañana (COPE) oi que mejor mandar dinero que así las ONG se ahorran la logistica y pueden comprar en los supermercados ucranianos que tienen de todo y así les hacemos negocio (y quedarse la mayor parte del dinero por el camino).


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

Aspectos destacados del último informe del Ministerio de Defensa de Ruso:

- Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas avanzaron 14 kilómetros y tomaron el control de los asentamientos de Blagodatnoye, Vladimirovka, Pavlovka y Nikolskoye.

- En Nikolsky, militantes del batallón nacional Aidar, habiendo equipado posiciones de fuego en el territorio de la Santa Dormición Ortodoxa de San Nicolás y el Monasterio Vasilyevsky, tomaron como rehenes a unos 300 civiles y monjes. Ha sido finalmente liberados.

- Un avión Su-24 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania y dos vehículos aéreos no tripulados fueron derribados


----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Embraer ya ha dicho que bloquea Rusia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gñe gñe pues bien buenos que eran, gñe gñe, mira los Chevrolet en Cuba lo bien que van hasta los 20 km hora gñe gñe


----------



## Oso Amoroso (13 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Oso me pareces un gran forero y un tipo sensato pero discrepo, estás muy perdido.
> 
> Si comparas la evolución de España y Rusia entre 2000 y 2020, en PIB (que como lo medimos aquí es una risa), de deuda, reservas, capacidad militar, influencia...
> 
> Qué país es el que está colapsando??




Desde luego no voy a ser yo el que defienda la situacion actual de España, que me parece abocada a la bancarrota. Pero mi punto de vista es que todas esas reservas y grandes capacidades que tiene Rusia no se traslada a los ciudadanos y si se hace lo hace de forma minima, muy muy mediocre. Un pais que tiene esa capacidad porque asi lo ha fomentado en primer lugar de forma historica y en segunda lugar porque tiene los recursos energeticos y minerales para ser top mundial no lleva esa capacidad al bolsillo de sus ciudadanos, bien sea en forma de infraestructuras, sueldos, servicios,etc.......y encima tiene una ventaja fundamental sobre occidente, no tiene que aguantar todas estas mamandurrias globalistas de mierda que solo hace el fomentar el gasto de manera desproporcionada y de manera inutil. Rusia en su posicion actual ( bueno, antes de la guerra) podria ser de los paises con mayor calidad de vida si se utilizasen bien sus recursos pero como pasa en muchisimas ocasiones se pierde por la corruptela habitual.


----------



## ferrys (13 Mar 2022)

Hay que reconocer que en los últimos tiempos se está quedando una Burbuja.info muy interesante. Medio foro ya lo debo de tener en ignorados y se nota en la calidad de los mensajes que se leen.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Asqueroso.
> 
> Croatian Prime Minister Andrej Plenkovic is concerned that a Ukrainian drone crashed on the outskirts of the Croatian capital, while NATO air defenses were unable to prevent it.
> 
> Nadie habla de esto. Menuda prteccion de mierda ofrece la OTAN



Etarra, de las niñas no dices nada, no?


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

Han pasado más de 10 días desde que ucraniana, desde el más alto nivel, anunció primero dos y luego incluso tres Il-76 fueron derribados con paracaidistas rusos.
Como durante todo este tiempo no ha aparecido ni una sola foto/video de al menos un fragmento de un avión de transporte (y las Fuerzas Armadas RF no podrían ocultarlo aunque lo intentasen) ya se puede afirmar de manera inequívoca que en estos mensajes oficiales (como en cientos de otros) no hay ni un ápice de veracidad.


----------



## Bimbo (13 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> A ver comedoritos mermados, os dejo aquí el discurso de Zelenski, para que aprendáis lo que es un líder. Un hombre carismático y admirado, que no necesita ponerse bótox como si fuera una tertuliana de tele5. Y además mide más de un metro y medio



Pero si es un drogas ademas es igual de alto que putin


----------



## dabuti (13 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> A ver comedoritos mermados, os dejo aquí el discurso de Zelenski, para que aprendáis lo que es un líder. Un hombre carismático y admirado, que no necesita ponerse bótox como si fuera una tertuliana de tele5. Y además mide más de un metro y medio



Putinesco nació casi en la posguerra después de que la URSS salvara al planeta del nazismo y el fascismo.

Medir 1,7 como mide el cómico para un tío nacido casi en 1980 en Ucrania es de ser un puto enano además de payaso.


----------



## ferrys (13 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Aunque no estoy de acuerdo con todo, de los mejores analisis que he visto por ahi.
> 
> Un comentario sobre las armas proporcionadas por Europa a Ucrania.
> el Gobierno de España, que no queria enviar armas a Ucrania, porque tenemos el gobierno dividido, fue obligado por EEUU (utilizando a Marruecos mandando a 2000 inmigrantes ese mismo dia a la frontera).
> ...



HAy que reconocer que en el tema de la guerra el Gobierno de Sanchez se está portando. Ponerse de perfíl es lo mas lógico. Son las cosas que me preocupan de VOX, muchas polleces pero luego pierden el culo por una guerra que no nos afecta y de la que podríamos sacar tajada. Los analistas de VOX deben de ser medio subnormales también.


----------



## pgas (13 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Efectivamente, el articulo entra en temas que se estan obviando en todos los analisis de a todo un euro que se publican en los digitales,* y lo mas importante, no entra en desprecios partisanos sino en argumentaciones historicas*. De hecho dice muchas cosas que no son del gusto del relato occidental ni del ruso. Al final al entrevistado la SVR le envenenará con polonio y la CIA lo tirará por un balcón.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




más bien son argumentaciones histéricas para un discurso rusofóbico obtuso y ramplón, esto decía el 17 de febrero:

_No es la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania lo que debería preocupar a los inversores, según el profesor Stephen Kotkin, sino los efectos desestabilizadores de las acciones de Rusia que podrían afectar la globalización y dañar a Occidente.

Kotkin, que es un experto en Rusia y fue preseleccionado para el Premio Pulitzer por su libro S talin : Paradoxes of Power, dijo que los inversores no deberían mirar la tensión en sí misma sino lo que podría hacerse por cualquiera de las partes, en particular *Rusia rompiendo Ucrania*.

“Cosas como *hacer que sus ciudades sean inhabitables y envenenar el aire y los ríos*,* usar la guerra cibernética para cerrar los servicios públicos y las repercusiones más allá de Ucrania* porque todo está interconectado”, dijo. “El 99% de las comunicaciones del mundo pasa por cables submarinos. Están mapeados y Rusia sabe dónde están, podrían cortarlos. La globalización vale mucho más para Occidente que para los rusos”.

“He estado registrado durante siete años diciendo que *deberíamos llegar a un acuerdo con Rusia sobre Crimea. Es la gran moneda de cambio* que tiene el lado occidental para un acuerdo más grande para proteger a Ucrania pero darle a Rusia una participación en el trato”.

*Sobre las amenazas de sanciones, no creo que tenga sentido que los europeos se queden sin calefacción y cierren su industria cortando el gas. No tiene sentido que Rusia quede excluida del sistema bancario SWIFT. El sistema financiero internacional vale mucho más para Occidente que para Rusia”.*_









Kotkin warns of Ukraine break up as key geopolitical risk - Top1000funds.com


It is not war between Russia and Ukraine that investors should be concerned about, according to Professor Stephen Kotkin, but the destabilising effects of Russia’s actions that could impact globalisation and harm the west. Watch this video interview with Princeton University's geopolitical expert.




www.top1000funds.com






en lo único que está lúcido el consiglieri es en el efecto de las sanciones como magnífico tiro en el pie; ahí es prudente, con la pasta que te da de comer no se juega.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## manodura79 (13 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Artillería contra edificios de viviendas_...ejque_ los turcochinos van a tratar a los civiles de forma _ejquisita_...



Ya. Lo nunca visto. Una guerra donde el que defiende una plaza lo hace desde un edificio alto y el que ataca intenta eliminar la posición a cañonazos. 
Al parecer esos edificios estaban vacíos pero ya hemos visto alguna que otra vez como los aguerridos defensores se ocultan en edificios habitados. 
De verdad, para el tipo de guerra que estamos viendo hay muy, muy pocas bajas civiles. De haber muchos muertos civiles no tengan la menor duda de que los estaríamos viendo las 24 horas del día. 

Enviado desde mi RNE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (13 Mar 2022)

Columnas rusas entrando en Izium. Toda la posición ucraniana al norte del Donbass se desintegra rápidamente:


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Mar 2022)

Vídeo de uso de drone ruso contra unidad ucraniana…


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Kadyrov estaría en Ucrania junto a sus hombres



viene el ataque final.... 

y luego los sirios para repoblar el pais como le gusta a Soros


----------



## piru (13 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>



No hay rastro de nieve y está despejado. No se puede saber ni dónde ni cuándo es.


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

La administración militar de Lviv ya ha comunicado 35 muertos y 134 heridos como consecuencia del bombardeo del campo de entrenamiento de Yavorivsky

Allí se encontraba un número no especificado de instructores de la OTAN.


----------



## Decipher (13 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> A ver comedoritos mermados, os dejo aquí el discurso de Zelenski, para que aprendáis lo que es un líder. Un hombre carismático y admirado, que no necesita ponerse bótox como si fuera una tertuliana de tele5. Y además mide más de un metro y medio



OY VEY


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Mar 2022)

Fue la UE la que apremio a Letonia y Estonia a solucionar el problema de la minoria rusa, los jovenes todos aprueban el examen, solo los ancianos rusos que viven con vecinos rusoparlantes, pasan de todo y no tienen interes alguno.

PD- Por lo visto la prueba consiste en unas preguntas sobre la historia del pais y de conocimientos sobre el idioma estonio y leton...


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Mar 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> Fuente del Rosstat: Суммарный коэффициент рождаемости [Total fertility rate]. Russian Federal State Statistics Service (in Russian). Archived from the original (XLSX) on 29 January 2020. Retrieved 19 December 2020.
> 
> EUROSTAT:
> 
> ...



No es casualidad que Bill Gates sea consuegro de un islamista . Detrás del " feminismo " está la financiación de los jeques . Es por eso por lo que existe esa extraña relación entre las feministas y el hiyab . Tienen los mismos jefes. 

El feminismo y la ideología de género es un ataque de ingeniería social a los países de Europa occidental .

De la misma manera que Japón o Alemania buscaron su espacio vital , el expansionismo es una aspiración que tienen todos los gobernantes .

Es de sentido común . Los árabes , con la colosal cantidad de dinero que occidente les paga por el petróleo , lo invierten en sobornar a gobernantes europeos para que faciliten la invasión. El petróleo no se come . Si no se acaba aparecerán nuevos métodos de conseguir energía y ellos saben que si no se apresuran a conseguir nuevas tierras , pasarán hambre porque sólo tienen desierto. 

Hay que tener en cuenta que ellos tienen " un mandato divino " y están convencidos que han sido elegidos por Alá y por lo tanto tienen el deber de " evangelizar " a los herejes antes llamados cristianos y ahora socialistas/feministas .











Lebensraum - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













INVASIÓN A EUROPA «SERÁ CON EL VIENTRE DE LAS MUJERES» - Politica | Diario Cambio


La aspiración de conquistar Europa ha permanecido inalterada hasta nuestros días, pero hoy las cosas son más fáciles para el Islam. Ya no hacen falta conquistas, guerras o batallas. Han conquistando Europa con el vientre de sus mujeres. Así lo anunciaron y advirtieron varios líderes del Islam en...



diariocambio.com.uy













conquistaremos Europa a través del vientre de nuestras mujeres – Irene Azuaje


El Islam siempre ha querido apoderarse de Europa. Ya antes de la muerte de Mahoma en el 632 de nuestro calendario, unas tribus de pastores de Arabia emprendieron la conquista del mundo para expandi…




laverdadofende.blog













Conquistaremos Europa con el vientre de nuestras mujeres. Por Javier Giral Palasí


La "progresía" afirma que "El culpable es usted de que haya terroristas" ¿Cómo? Acuérdese de aquella canción de "Yo soy rebelde porque el mundo m...




elcorreodeespana.com


----------



## Argentium (13 Mar 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> Nos estamos centrando demasiado en los refugiados ucranianos pero hay millones de rusos huyendo de Rusia por todas sus fronteras, tienen prisa, deben salir antes de que el país se cierre completamente y Rusia se convierta en Corea del Norte 2.0.



Si, pero el Kremlin ya tomó medidas y deja salir sólo a mujeres y niños, con lo cual, sumando a las ucranianas las rusas, esto será mucho más que el paraíso islámico, pero en vida, si bien no serán vírgenes, pero tampoco hay que ser tan exquisitos...


----------



## keylargof (13 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Estan entrando a lo bestia, se han dejado de contemplaciones.



Es impresionante eh? Bombardear hasta los cimientos una ciudad mediana del país más pobre de Europa, siendo tú el 2do ejercito más grande del mundo Una operación militar que será recordada por su audacia, dominio de la táctica y ejecución milimétrica.

Recuerda mucho a otros grandes éxitos como Grozni o Afganistán. Escipión fliparía.


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

Líderes mundiales presionan a Zelensky para que acepte las demandas de Rusia de reconocimiento de la LDNR/Crimea y el estatus de neutralidad de Ucrania. 
Macron y Scholz prometen asignar préstamos para la restauración de la infraestructura convencidos de la inutilidad de la guerra por Ucrania.


----------



## Decipher (13 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Es impresionante eh? Bombardear hasta los cimientos una ciudad mediana del país más pobre de Europa, siendo tú el 2do ejercito más grande del mundo Una operación militar que será recordada por su audacia, dominio de la táctica y ejecución milimétrica.
> 
> Recuerda mucho a otros grandes éxitos como Grozni o Afganistán. Escipión fliparía.



Y Yugoslavia e Iraq.


----------



## Pollepolle (13 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> HAy que reconocer que en el tema de la guerra el Gobierno de Sanchez se está portando. Ponerse de perfíl es lo mas lógico. Son las cosas que me preocupan de VOX, muchas polleces pero luego pierden el culo por una guerra que no nos afecta y de la que podríamos sacar tajada. Los analistas de VOX deben de ser medio subnormales también.



Pues imaginate lo que le importara la guerra al señorito Ivan Piojoso de los Churreros desde su casoplon de cinco plantas.. CINCO!!


----------



## ferrys (13 Mar 2022)

Ostias, el jefe en persona ha ido para allá.


----------



## LIRDISM (13 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> que no os enteráis !
> 
> La guerra es contra Europa joder !
> 
> ...



Por fín, la gente de da cuenta, es parte de la agenda 2030, favorecer lo máximo a China.


----------



## BHAN83 (13 Mar 2022)

__





EEUU se esperaba que China sancionase a Rusia por la invasión a Ucrania


Eso se puede deducir de : https://www.project-syndicate.org/commentary/putin-ukraine-world-war-3-risk-by-george-soros-2022-03 I was surprised that Xi appeared to have given Putin carte blanche to invade and wage war against Ukraine. y...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Mar 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Columnas rusas entrando en Izium. Toda la posición ucraniana al norte del Donbass se desintegra rápidamente:



Eso ya es territorio fuera de las repúblicas gemelas…


----------



## Decipher (13 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Zedong no fue "presi" de la República popular? A ver no digo que seas Zhu De, pero en este jilo vas con los globalistas neocomunistas



Lmao no es precisamente pro china comunista. Tiene un hilo muy interesante de geopolítica china.


----------



## arriondas (13 Mar 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Hay miles des colas en el mercado. La "fórmula secreta" se conoce ya desde la época soviética.



La fórmula secreta de la Coca Cola es puro marketing, a estas alturas no hay secretos para nadie. Por razones que todos podemos intuir.

Por otro lado, es lo que dices. Refrescos de cola, de naranja, o limón, los hay a paladas en el mundo. Cuando yo era un crío, en España tenías por lo menos cuatro colas en el mercado, sin contar marcas blancas. Algunas marcas locales incluso se venden más que la Coca Cola o la Pepsi a nivel nacional. 

A todo esto... Los preparados para la Coca Cola o la Pepsi se traen desde Irlanda, y se embotellan en Rusia.


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Mar 2022)

El ritmo de salida de refugiados de Ucrania, habia languidecido un poco, pero despues del bombardeo ruso a la base militar ukra cercana a la frontera, volveran a los 150.000 rapidamente...


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (13 Mar 2022)

*Ya están en la frontera polaca, ya han decidido seguir hasta las ultimas consecuencias, van a dar iguales las sanciones.*


*Al menos 35 personas han muerto en el ataque a una base militar cerca de la frontera con Polonia, según Ucrania*
El gobernador de la región de Lviv, en el norte de Ucrania, donde se encuentra la base militar de Yavoriv bombardeada esta madrugada por las tropas rusas, ha asegurado que al menos 35 personas han muerto en el ataque y 134 han resultado heridas. Se trata del Centro para el Mantenimiento de la Paz y la Seguridad Internacionales, una instalación de entrenamiento militar situada a unos 25 kilómetros de la frontera con Polonia que ha recibido visitas de diferentes delegaciones de la Alianza Atlántica.

El Ejército ruso ha lanzado en la madrugada del domingo 30 misiles contra estas instalaciones. El presidente Vladímir Putin no solo redobla su amenaza a Ucrania, sino que endurece su pulso con la Unión Europea y la OTAN un día después de que la UE expresara su intención de enviar al país todas las armas que sean necesarias. Moscú ha designado el suministro de armamento a Kiev como “objetivo legítimo”. (Reuters)


----------



## ferrys (13 Mar 2022)

La precisión del sistema MLRS. Llueve café en el campo.


----------



## paconan (13 Mar 2022)

Última hora: la aviación rusa vuelve a ser golpeada de manera significativa, esta vez por las Bermudas. Bermuda revoca las licencias de 745 aviones rusos (eso es el 50% de la flota de aerolíneas de Rusia). Nota: La mayoría de los aviones que vuelan para las aerolíneas rusas están registrados en las Bermudas para evitar impuestos. 


La Autoridad de Aviación Civil de las Bermudas admite que "no puede afirmar con certeza que los aviones de las aerolíneas rusas con matrícula de las Bermudas estén en condiciones de volar".
Además, las empresas de arrendamiento extranjeras quieren que sus aviones regresen de Rusia antes del 28 de marzo. Las aerolíneas rusas "simplemente no contestan el teléfono", me dice un arrendador, mientras se preparan para "cancelar" docenas de jets de aerolíneas multimillonarios que podrían "esencialmente desaparecer para siempre".










International Sanctions Press Statement


International sanctions on the aviation sector have had a significant impact on the ability to sustain safety oversight on Russian operated aircraft on the Bermuda Aircraft Registry. The airworthiness system has been restricted to the point that the Bermuda Civil Aviation Authority (BCAA) is...




www.bcaa.bm





*Comunicado De Prensa Sobre Sanciones Internacionales*
Las sanciones internacionales en el sector de la aviación han tenido un impacto significativo en la capacidad de mantener la supervisión de la seguridad en las aeronaves operadas por Rusia en el Registro de Aeronaves de las Bermudas. El sistema de aeronavegabilidad se ha restringido hasta el punto de que la Autoridad de Aviación Civil de las Bermudas (BCAA) no puede aprobar con confianza la aeronavegabilidad de estas aeronaves. Por lo tanto, a partir de las 23:59 UTC del 12 de marzo de 2022, la BCAA suspendió provisionalmente todos los Certificados de Aeronavegabilidad de aquellas aeronaves que operan bajo el Acuerdo del Artículo 83bis entre Bermudas y la Federación Rusa.
Para cualquier aeronave en vuelo a las 23:59 UTC del 12 de marzo de 2022, la suspensión provisional es efectiva inmediatamente después del aterrizaje.


----------



## bigmaller (13 Mar 2022)

Cambia lideres mundiales por lideres europeos. 

Si estos dos subnormales hubiesen tendio cojones hace un mes y hubieran dicho que nunca aceptarían a ukrania en la OTAN, bo estaríamos como estamos ahora. 

Quizás sea verdad que las gordas presidentas nacidas en alemania del este son las mejores para gobernar paises y uniones. 



_LoKy_ dijo:


> Líderes mundiales presionan a Zelensky para que acepte las demandas de Rusia de reconocimiento de la LDNR/Crimea y el estatus de neutralidad de Ucrania.
> Macron y Scholz prometen asignar préstamos para la restauración de la infraestructura convencidos de la inutilidad de la guerra por Ucrania.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> La administración militar de Lviv ya ha comunicado 35 muertos y 134 heridos como consecuencia del bombardeo del campo de entrenamiento de Yavorivsky
> 
> Allí se encontraba un número no especificado de instructores de la OTAN.



Miles, miles de instructores OTAN, todos ellos generales, gñe gñe.
Y Rambo también ha muerto.
Malditos imperialistas, gñe he.


----------



## El Exterminador (13 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> A ver comedoritos mermados, os dejo aquí el discurso de Zelenski, para que aprendáis lo que es un líder. Un hombre carismático y admirado, que no necesita ponerse bótox como si fuera una tertuliana de tele5. Y además mide más de un metro y medio



El comediante de los tacones y pantys de leopardo? El cocainómano amigo de nazis de Azov? Menudo referente !


----------



## Decipher (13 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Miles, miles de instructores OTAN, todos ellos generales, gñe gñe.
> Y Rambo también ha muerto.
> Malditos imperialistas, gñe he.



Yo creia que los que estaban matando generales eran los ukros. Nueva noticia.


----------



## bigmaller (13 Mar 2022)

Eso es malo para russia?


paconan dijo:


> Última hora: la aviación rusa vuelve a ser golpeada de manera significativa, esta vez por las Bermudas. Bermuda revoca las licencias de 745 aviones rusos (eso es el 50% de la flota de aerolíneas de Rusia). Nota: La mayoría de los aviones que vuelan para las aerolíneas rusas están registrados en las Bermudas para evitar impuestos.
> 
> 
> La Autoridad de Aviación Civil de las Bermudas admite que "no puede afirmar con certeza que los aviones de las aerolíneas rusas con matrícula de las Bermudas estén en condiciones de volar".
> Además, las empresas de arrendamiento extranjeras quieren que sus aviones regresen de Rusia antes del 28 de marzo. Las aerolíneas rusas "simplemente no contestan el teléfono", me dice un arrendador, mientras se preparan para "cancelar" docenas de jets de aerolíneas multimillonarios que podrían "esencialmente desaparecer para siempre".


----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Última hora: la aviación rusa vuelve a ser golpeada de manera significativa, esta vez por las Bermudas. Bermuda revoca las licencias de 745 aviones rusos (eso es el 50% de la flota de aerolíneas de Rusia). Nota: La mayoría de los aviones que vuelan para las aerolíneas rusas están registrados en las Bermudas para evitar impuestos.
> 
> 
> La Autoridad de Aviación Civil de las Bermudas admite que "no puede afirmar con certeza que los aviones de las aerolíneas rusas con matrícula de las Bermudas estén en condiciones de volar".
> Además, las empresas de arrendamiento extranjeras quieren que sus aviones regresen de Rusia antes del 28 de marzo. Las aerolíneas rusas "simplemente no contestan el teléfono", me dice un arrendador, mientras se preparan para "cancelar" docenas de jets de aerolíneas multimillonarios que podrían "esencialmente desaparecer para siempre".



Gñe gñe las licencias son un invento de Soros, pondremos licencioskis gñe gñe y asunto arreglado gñe gñe


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Por fín, la gente de da cuenta, es parte de la agenda 2030, favorecer lo máximo a China.



Es una pinza contra Europa . Llevo años predicándolo. Nadie quiere que exista Europa ni como potencia , ni como sociedad cohesionada .

Desde el primer momento dije que el coronavirus era la primera parte de una guerra . 
Estoy flipando que la gente de BURBUJA , crea que lo de Ucrania es algo local y no se va a extender por toda Europa.
El discurso belicista de los criminales que nos gobiernan indudablemente nos lleva a una guerra devastadora. 
Ellos siguen guiones porque como en cualquier corporación , los partidos políticos y todos sus miembros repiten consignas sin ni siquiera saber lo que dicen .

¿ pero no os dais cuenta que el relato está contado por los enemigos ? 

La llamada guerra civil española fue el preludio de la llamada segunda guerra mundial. que fue la enésima destrucción de Europa. 

Si los 1.400 millones de chinos se comportasen como los " catalanes " o los " vascos " ( que son adoctrinados en madrasas ideológicas llamadas colegios ) pues en China habría 700 países diferentes y 300 grupos terroristas como ETA. Todo esto está financiado por los enemigos. 

Ahora mucha gente está despertando con la guerra de Ucrania y se está dando cuenta que el mundo no es el happy flower que les han hecho creer .


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Ostias, el jefe en persona ha ido para allá.




ucrania esta acabada... sirios y chechenos... al menos las mujeres ukras se alegraran


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (13 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Más información. Disculpad si no queda claro. Lo traduce el Telegram del ruski. Creo que es el análisis del internauta Dragón al que Zhukov de vez en cuando hace referencia, por lo que sería información muy fiable y contrastada.
> 
> Izyum - (contraataque de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania - rechazado)
> 
> ...



Atención a las dos flechas desde Kiev hacia el sur.


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Eso es malo para russia?




que gilipollez... le da la.licencia rusia y fuera.. que estupideces..


----------



## Burbujo II (13 Mar 2022)

Guardia Revolucionaria de Irán se atribuye ataque con misiles "al centro del mal sionista" y amenaza "con respuestas duras, decisivas y destructivas"


----------



## ferrys (13 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La fórmula secreta de la Coca Cola es puro marketing, a estas alturas no hay secretos para nadie. Por razones que todos podemos intuir.
> 
> Por otro lado, es lo que dices. Refrescos de cola, de naranja, o limón, los hay a paladas en el mundo. Cuando yo era un crío, en España tenías por lo menos cuatro colas en el mercado, sin contar marcas blancas. Algunas marcas locales incluso se venden más que la Coca Cola o la Pepsi a nivel nacional.
> 
> A todo esto... Los preparados para la Coca Cola o la Pepsi se traen desde Irlanda, y se embotellan en Rusia.



El tema de la Coca Cola es en realidad una subnormalidad. Lo que interesa a los rusos por ejemplo será sectores estratégicos, como las medicinas. Una vez que han dicho que la empresa que salga de Rusia pierde todos sus activos y mas importante, las patentes, ya no es que resuelvan un problema, es que están una posición muchísimo mas ventajosa. Y mas si consideramos que Rusia es muy grande y lleva mucho tiempo con sanciones, de ambas direcciones, por lo que es muy comprensible que lleven años planificando todo el tinglado y en cosas importantes hayan exigido que todo se fabrique allí.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (13 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Mucho se cita a lo chechenos por esto y por lo otro pero para mí, su verdadera importancia, consiste en ser un referente muy potente del manual de estilo ruso de cara al mundo musulmán.
> 
> El jugador de ajedrez no da puntada sin hilo.
> 
> _Aunque a algunos garantes de la raza blanca les estalle la cabeza_.











Y musulmanes los hay y los va a haber en los dos bandos, chechenos contra chechenos, sirios de Assad contra sirios islamistas etc. etc.


----------



## element (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> ucrania esta acabada... sirios y chechenos... al menos las mujeres ukras se alegraran



Esperemos que los ucranianos se carguen al mayor numero posible de esos invasores asiaticos.

Putin usando mercenarios muslims para acabar con "sus hermanos.eslavos".... menudo cinismo el de estos tartaros.


Tampoco entiendo mucho como puede quedar algun serbio apoyando a putin. Los musulmanes caucasicos son lo más parecido que hay a los albanokosovares. Los ucranianos en cambio por religion, cultura y sangre son sus hermanos.


----------



## Fauna iberica (13 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Ya están en la frontera polaca, ya han decidido seguir hasta las ultimas consecuencias, van a dar iguales las sanciones.*
> 
> 
> *Al menos 35 personas han muerto en el ataque a una base militar cerca de la frontera con Polonia, según Ucrania*
> ...



Van a por todas y el subnormal del borrel sigue hechando gasolina al fuego, estan buscando un casus belli para meternos en una guerra con rusia, veremos a ver si la descerebrada poblacion europea sigue jaleando todo lo que le repiten en la tele.
Nos quiren llevar al matadero y las ovejas balando tan contentas.


----------



## El_Suave (13 Mar 2022)

Así si. Bien por Venezuela, y bien por Maduro. Estos se creen sus propias mentiras, y creen que Maduro es como ellos lo pintan, es decir un oligarca mafioso de los que a ellos les gusta colocar como títeres manejables por el mundo, pues de mafioso a mafioso se entienden.

Por lo demás no hay nada malo en que Venezuela venda petróleo a USA y Europa, y eso a Rusia no le molesta en absoluto.


----------



## bigmaller (13 Mar 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Atención a las dos flechas desde Kiev hacia el sur.



La madre de todas las bolsas. 

Muy inteligente lo de no tocar odessa aun. 

Una semana mas y ya se podrá ver lo que el ejercito ruso quiere hacer. Maskirovka en estado puro. O eso o son una banda.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> que gilipollez... le da la.licencia rusia y fuera.. que estupideces..



Coño, qué listos son, por qué no lo habrían hecho hasta ahora?


----------



## bigmaller (13 Mar 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Así si. Bien por Venezuela, y bien por Maduro. Estos se creen sus propias mentiras, y creen que Maduro es como ellos lo pintan, es decir un oligarca mafioso de los que a ellos les gusta colocar como títeres manejables por el mundo, pues de mafioso a mafioso se entienden.
> 
> Por lo demás no hay nada malo en que Venezuela venda petróleo a USA y Europa, y eso a Rusia no le molesta en absoluto.



Prefiere a un aliado rico que pobre. Y a mi entender en maduro se puede apoyar. Con todo lo que le ha caido no creo que se fie de la UE Y USA a estas alturas.


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Lo de la aviación comercial rusa va a ser dantesco, prevveo rescatar de los desguaces sus viejos tupolev e Ilushin.



Rusia tiene en fabricacion aviones de pasajeros muy modernos y con la avionica occidental, no creo que peligren los vuelos internos e internacionales rusos.

PD- Todos los aviones extranjeros que estan en suelo ruso, son susceptibles de embargos en represalia.


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

Intenso fuego de artillería desde esta mañana en el área de Avdiivka, controlada por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, al norte de Donetsk.


----------



## Bimbo (13 Mar 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Columnas rusas entrando en Izium. Toda la posición ucraniana al norte del Donbass se desintegra rápidamente:



Eso ya no es lugansk no?


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Guardia Revolucionaria de Irán se atribuye ataque con misiles "al centro del mal sionista" y amenaza "con respuestas duras, decisivas y destructivas"




israel atacara a iran... iran contestara pidiendo ayuda a rusia... 

.......

en el este de letonia, cerca de la frontera rusa, mi suegra comenta que losnsupermercado.se estan quedando vacios y que la gente esta acumulando provisiones..
dan por seguro un enfrentamiento


----------



## cryfar74 (13 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> La administración militar de Lviv ya ha comunicado 35 muertos y 134 heridos como consecuencia del bombardeo del campo de entrenamiento de Yavorivsky
> 
> Allí se encontraba un número no especificado de instructores de la OTAN.



Lo que no debia encontrarse allí y haya resultado afectado simplemente no cuenta en las estadísticas.

30 misiles, dicen en otro post que lanzaron los Rusos y solo hay 35 muertos?

Nunca sabremos lo que había allí. Aunque espero fueran las ratas traídas de Siria por Cerdogan.


----------



## Decimus (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

element dijo:


> Esperemos que los ucranianos se carguen al mayor numero posible de esos invasores asiaticos.
> 
> Putin usando mercenarios muslims para acabar con "sus hermanos.eslavos".... menudo cinismo el de estos tartaros.
> 
> ...



siguiente parada invasio de kosovo y anexion a serbia

la.otan ya ha dicho que no interviene fuera de paisss otan jajajjajajaja


----------



## Decimus (13 Mar 2022)

Los putinianos con el culo en llamás ante semejante desastre militar.

Nono paro de descojonarme.


----------



## uberales (13 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> A Iran le interesa mas y prefiere que el precio del barril de petroleo suba, *antes que incrementar la produccion...*



Hombre, están todos así. Hasta que cuadren todos sus balances sean países o empresas.


----------



## Decipher (13 Mar 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 981388


----------



## bigmaller (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> siguiente parada invasio de kosovo y anexion a serbia
> 
> la.otan ya ha dicho que no interviene fuera de paisss otan jajajjajajaja



Lo que nunca ha hecho la OTAN es intervenir en un pais OTAN atacado. Que es su razon de ser.


----------



## Snowball (13 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Ya están en la frontera polaca, ya han decidido seguir hasta las ultimas consecuencias, van a dar iguales las sanciones.*
> 
> 
> *Al menos 35 personas han muerto en el ataque a una base militar cerca de la frontera con Polonia, según Ucrania*
> ...



Pero no habíamos quedado en que Rusia no tiene la supremacía aerea?

Habrán lanzado misiles crucero desde el espacio aéreo ruso


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

Las fuerzas especiales rusas acabaron con el grupo SSO de Ucrania, el comandante de las fuerzas especiales del 73º centro de operaciones especiales de Ucrania fue capturado


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Mar 2022)

ESPAñDANDO PENITA EN RUSIA 

PRAVDA


*оссию больше нельзя игнорировать: перед угрозой нищеты Запад начинает признавать правду*
В самых разных частях света звучат голоса в нашу поддержку
Людмила ПЛОТНИКОВА








Россию больше нельзя игнорировать: перед угрозой нищеты Запад начинает признавать правду


В самых разных частях света звучат голоса в нашу поддержку




 www.kp.ru













Фото: СОЦСЕТИ
Накал антироссийской истерии на Западе достиг своего пика. Но это вовсе не значит, что в Европе и США все, как один, думают о России плохо: все громче и все чаще там звучат голоса авторитетных экспертов и простых граждан, начинающих понимать российскую позицию и российские действия по денацификации и демилитаризации Украины.

*США*

Видный американский экономист *Джеффри Сакс* заявил, что конфликт на Украине – огромный провал Запада. Германия, как сказал он в интервью немецкому изданию Der Spiegel, должна пойти навстречу России. Сакс обвинил США в том, что они «добиваются возможности создавать в любой части мира союзы в пользу своих интересов, чтобы никто не мог создавать им препоны при осуществлении этой деятельности, чтобы Россия не могла». И особо отметил, что «в отличие от Джо Байдена и Дональда Трампа, Путин пользуется реальной поддержкой населения, для переизбрания ему не нужны дорогие агитационные кампании, не зависит он и от финансовой поддержки богатых спонсоров таких кампаний».

...И по 1 бутылке подсолнечного масла в руки и не более!
Фото: СОЦСЕТИ
*ФРГ*​


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (13 Mar 2022)

La saga de los drones turcos Bayraktar que están machacando a los rusos en Ucrania. El que usan es el Bayraktar TB2, que usa un único motor de turbohélice en la parte trasera.









Esta es una lista no exhaustiva de las pérdidas de los rusos en las últimas horas, como sigan así la lucha por Kiev va a ser a palos y piedras.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Mar 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> Eso ya no es lugansk no?



No…ya es otro territorio…


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Kadyrov estaría en Ucrania junto a sus hombres



Todos los videos que circulan por la red, de chechenos en Ucrania son del frente norte, en los alrededores Kiev...

PD- Los burbujos esperabamos que los enviasen a Mariupol a repartir leña y nada, *no nos hacen ni caso...*


----------



## LIRDISM (13 Mar 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 981379
> 
> 
> 
> Y musulmanes los hay y los va a haber en los dos bandos, chechenos contra chechenos, sirios de Assad contra sirios islamistas etc. etc.



Es un ejemplo de la enorme disminución de testosterona en occidente.


----------



## Evangelion (13 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Eso es malo para russia?



Si en cuanto aterricen a un pais fuera de Rusia pueden ser incautados por que suelen ser alquilados y si son reclamados por la propiedad....


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

USA ha pasado esta mañana a DEFCON 3.. si pasa defcon 2 salid de españa

el ataque de iran ha sido el detonante


----------



## uberales (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> israel atacara a iran... iran contestara pidiendo ayuda a rusia...
> 
> .......
> 
> ...



No creo que esta vez Rusia le siga el juego a Irán.


----------



## bigmaller (13 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Todos los videos que circulan por la red, de chechenos en Ucrania son del frente norte, en los alrededores Kiev...
> 
> PD- Los burbujos esperabamos que los enviasen a Mariupol a repartir leña y nada, *no nos hacen ni caso...*



No. 

Esos animales al oeste.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> No creo que esta vez Rusia le siga el juego a Irán.



Rusia le baila el agua a Israel en Siria desde hace años ya.


----------



## cryfar74 (13 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Líderes mundiales presionan a Zelensky para que acepte las demandas de Rusia de reconocimiento de la LDNR/Crimea y el estatus de neutralidad de Ucrania.
> Macron y Scholz prometen asignar préstamos para la restauración de la infraestructura convencidos de la inutilidad de la guerra por Ucrania.



Ojala sea cierto. Ningún lider dijo nada en publico. Si creo muchos lleguen a pensarlo pero dudo alcen la voz por temor a la reacción Usana.


----------



## uberales (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> USA ha pasado esta mañana a DEFCON 3.. si pasa defcon 2 salid de españa



Defcon 3 es tener tropas en scramble, más disponibles. Es como el 11s, pero esto es por el ataque en Irak. No por Ucrania.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Si en cuanto aterricen a un pais fuera de Rusia pueden ser incautados por que suelen ser alquilados y si son reclamados por la propiedad....



Para qué van a salir de Rusia?
Sí allí hay de todo!
Y si no, lo fabricarán!


----------



## bigmaller (13 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Si en cuanto aterricen a un pais fuera de Rusia pueden ser incautados por que suelen ser alquilados y si son reclamados por la propiedad....



Y a donde van a salir, si tienen el permiso denegado? Los van a incautar en iran? en china? Bielorusia? Mongolia? Kazakhstan? Uzbekistan? Turkmenistan? Siria? Argelia? Pakistan? Vietnam? India? 

Y si los aviones son de renting? A quien le duele el bolsillo?


----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Rusia tiene en fabricacion aviones de pasajeros muy modernos y con la avionica occidental, no creo que peligren los vuelos internos e internacionales rusos.
> 
> PD- Todos los aviones extranjeros que estan en suelo ruso, son susceptibles de embargos en represalia.



Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja 

Sí sí, todo unos best sellers, esos aviones rusos.

Jajajaja


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

Atacado el monte Korachun en Slavyansk por aviones de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas. Allí los ucronazis hospedaban a multitud de reclutas.


----------



## uberales (13 Mar 2022)

Pues cambio de chaqueta de los americanos, rusos, europeos t venezolanos...


----------



## bigmaller (13 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Para qué van a salir de Rusia?
> Sí allí hay de todo!
> Y si no, lo fabricarán!



Esos aviones no vana a tener certificados de aeronavegabilidad y se desmontaran. 

Capital occidental no pagado que se lo quedan los rusos. No se como funcionara el mercado negro de piezas en china.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Y a donde van a salir, si tienen el permiso denegado? Los van a incautar en iran? en china? Bielorusia? Mongolia? Kazakhstan? Uzbekistan? Turkmenistan? Siria? Argelia? Pakistan? Vietnam? India?
> 
> Y si los aviones son de renting? A quien le duele el bolsillo?



Jojojo me veo a los rusos locos por unas vacaciones en Pakistán.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## NEKRO (13 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Rusia tiene en fabricacion aviones de pasajeros muy modernos y con la avionica occidental, no creo que peligren los vuelos internos e internacionales rusos.
> 
> PD- Todos los aviones extranjeros que estan en suelo ruso, son susceptibles de embargos en represalia.



Y con la ley que ha hecho Rusia, ahora pueden copiar todos los componentes electrónicos occidentales sin pagar patente.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Esos aviones no vana a tener certificados de aeronavegabilidad y se desmontaran.
> 
> Capital occidental no pagado que se lo quedan los rusos. No se como funcionara el mercado negro de piezas en china.



No hombre, que vuelen por allí, a ver si se matan unos cuantos miles cuando los rusos traten de parchearlos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Mar 2022)

Bodies of Russian Soldiers Filling Up Belarusian Morgues, Residents Say


The bodies of Russian soldiers killed in battle in Ukraine are filling up morgues in Belarus, local residents told RFE/RL.




www.rferl.org


----------



## bigmaller (13 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jojojo me veo a los rusos locos por unas vacaciones en Pakistán.



Tu eres tonto. Pero ya Definitivamente. 

Si de verdad te crees que esto va de ir de vacaciones estas peor de lo que creía.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Y con la ley que ha hecho Rusia, ahora pueden copiar todos los componentes electrónicos occidentales sin pagar patente.



Qué chollo oiga, me veo a Rusia invadiendo más vecinos pasado mañana, todo son ventajas, oiga.


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

Ataques sobre el aeródromo de Uman


----------



## NEKRO (13 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jojojo me veo a los rusos locos por unas vacaciones en Pakistán.



Van a ir a Turquía que se nego a sancionarlos y estan haciendo promoción para atraer a los turistas rusos.


----------



## Von Rudel (13 Mar 2022)

Muertos de la operación de liberación de Irak. 

La mayoria civiles.


*LOS MUERTOS SEGÚN...*

Iraq Body Count106.246Brookings Institute112.625Iraq Family Survey151.000The Lancet655.000


Comparar lo que hacen los rusos con los americanos es como comprar que se destruya y mate a una familia con una casa, a la destrucción de Hiroshima.


----------



## Bimbo (13 Mar 2022)

No se por que me da que pueden ir al oeste


----------



## Arraki (13 Mar 2022)

Esta peña no se esconde jaja van a saco


----------



## Decimus (13 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Las fuerzas especiales rusas acabaron con el grupo SSO de Ucrania, el comandante de las fuerzas especiales del 73º centro de operaciones especiales de Ucrania fue capturado



Pero si han publicado hace una hora una foto con todos sus integrantes con un papelito que decía 13/03/22. De verdad eres tan SUBNORMAL???

JAJAJAJA


----------



## NEKRO (13 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Qué chollo oiga, me veo a Rusia invadiendo más vecinos pasado mañana, todo son ventajas, oiga.



¿A que jode que te vean cara de pringao?.
Si tuvieramos gobiernos inteligentes eso no nos pasaria


----------



## arriondas (13 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Rusia tiene en fabricacion aviones de pasajeros muy modernos y con la avionica occidental, no creo que peligren los vuelos internos e internacionales rusos.
> 
> PD- Todos los aviones extranjeros que estan en suelo ruso, son susceptibles de embargos en represalia.



Sanciones... y contrasanciones. Las lógicas represalias en estos casos.

Sanciones que además son ilegítimas, contrarias a los principios básicos de justicia y derechos humanos, una negación a los derechos básicos de las poblaciones de los países sancionados. Además, son incompatibles con el comportamiento humano civilizado tal y como se define en las Convenciones de La Haya de 1899 y 1907. No dejan de ser medidas coercitivas, un vulgar chantaje.


----------



## Bimbo (13 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Van a ir a Turquía que se nego a sancionarlos y estan haciendo promoción para atraer a los turistas rusos.



Y los ricos a dubai, y los demas a turquia, tunez, y paises asi


----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Tu eres tonto. Pero ya Definitivamente.
> 
> Si de verdad te crees que esto va de ir de vacaciones estas peor de lo que creía.



Vacaciones-avion.
Lo pillas?

Esos 15000 rusos que había de vacaciones en República Dominicana...ahora irían a Mongolia, claro.

A visitar a sus ancestros. Sure.


----------



## vettonio (13 Mar 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 981379
> 
> 
> 
> Y musulmanes los hay y los va a haber en los dos bandos, chechenos contra chechenos, sirios de Assad contra sirios islamistas etc. etc.



No me refiero a eso.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## mapachën (13 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Uno de los problemas gordos que van a tener a parte de los chips, es la aviacion civil, Airbus y Boing son los unicos que frabrican aviones de ultralargo recorrido y de doble paisllo, y aviones de 100 a 150 pasajeros solo hay un jet ruso casi experimetal y casi solo movidos por PW americanos.
> Aeroflot, Rossiya, etc están literalmente quebradas.



Los rusos hacen aviones de pasajeros… otra cosa es que quieras llegar sin chamuscar… son más malos que el veneno… corres muchos menos riesgos en un 737 MAX sin ordenador de a bordo y controles analógicos.




Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja
> 
> Sí sí, todo unos best sellers, esos aviones rusos.
> 
> Jajajaja



Antes de la guerra habian muchas compañias aereas interesadas, ahora todos esos posibles clientes han desaparecido...


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

Raro vehículo de combate de infantería ucraniano destruido en Volnovakha

Durante las batallas por Volnovakha, se destruyó un vehículo de combate de infantería ucraniano bastante rar

Estamos hablando del BMP-1TS, una modificación del BMP-1 con armadura reforzada, el módulo de combate Spis y la estación de radio Motorola DM-460

El automóvil pertenecía al batallón Aidar de la brigada mecanizada 53 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> Y los ricos a dubai, y los demas a turquia, tunez, y paises asi



En qué aviones?


----------



## El_Suave (13 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Prefiere a un aliado rico que pobre. Y a mi entender en maduro se puede apoyar. Con todo lo que le ha caido no creo que se fie de la UE Y USA a estas alturas.



No es Rusia quien anda poniendo sanciones y prohibiciones de comerciar por el mundo. Las sanciones son cosa de los "defensores" anglo-protestantes del libre comercio. A Rusia no molesta que otros países comercialicen libremente sus recursos.


----------



## LIRDISM (13 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Aspectos destacados del último informe del Ministerio de Defensa de Ruso:
> 
> - Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas avanzaron 14 kilómetros y tomaron el control de los asentamientos de Blagodatnoye, Vladimirovka, Pavlovka y Nikolskoye.
> 
> ...



Están tomando entonces toda la zona al oeste de Kiev a no poder avanzar y al ver menos resistencia, parece que querrán envolver Kiev en el futuro desde esas posiciones.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> ¿A que jode que te vean cara de pringao?.
> Si tuvieramos gobiernos inteligentes eso no nos pasaria



Lo cierto es que han estado durante muchos años perdiendo tiempo dinero y categoría no habiéndose desconectado antes de los malvados occidentales.
Hay que ver.


----------



## NEKRO (13 Mar 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> Y los ricos a dubai, y los demas a turquia, tunez, y paises asi



Argelia va a ser otro destino turístico y Egipto. Seguramente hasta Israel.
Han jodido todo el turismo a Europa.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (13 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja
> 
> Sí sí, todo unos best sellers, esos aviones rusos.
> 
> Jajajaja



Pues el MC - 21 310 con motores rusos no esta mal, solo parte de la aviónica procede del exterior el motor es ruso, Aviadvigatel PD-14.















Rusia presentó en el Dubai AirShow sus aviones MC-21-310 y AURUS Bussiness Jet


La empresa rusa Irkut Corporation (filial de Rostec State Corporation) ha presentado por primera vez en el extranjero, concretamente en




actualidadaeroespacial.com


----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Antes de la guerra habian muchas compañias aereas interesadas, ahora todos esos posibles clientes han desaparecido...



Pregunta a Interjet , de México jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja, cómo le fue con los SuperJet.


Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja.

Me despollo con vuestra alienación.


----------



## Mabuse (13 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Rusia quema una escuela rusa en Berlín, son unos miserables



Nos acercamos al punto de no retorno vertiginosamente.


----------



## NEKRO (13 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> En qué aviones?



Hay compañías aereas de unos 150 paises que pueden volar a Rusia.


----------



## capitán almeida (13 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Pregunta a Interjet , de México jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja, cómo le fue con los SuperJet.
> 
> 
> Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja.
> ...



Más que despollarte tu te descapullas...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## bigmaller (13 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Pues el MC - 21 310 con motores rusos no esta mal, solo parte de la aviónica procede del exterior el motor es ruso, Aviadvigatel PD-14.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es un boost para la industria rusa. A medio plazo, una caida en ventas enorme de los aviones. occidentales. 

Algunos no se dan cuenta de que el mundo va a cambiar mucho. 

Hablan de vacaciones....


----------



## Alvin Red (13 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Esos aviones no vana a tener certificados de aeronavegabilidad y se desmontaran.
> 
> Capital occidental no pagado que se lo quedan los rusos. No se como funcionara el mercado negro de piezas en china.



El MC 21 - 300 y 310 ya tienen certificados de navegabilidad.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Argelia va a ser otro destino turístico y Egipto. Seguramente hasta Israel.
> Han jodido todo el turismo a Europa.



En qué aviones?

A Argelia.

Ya ya.

Y encomendandose a Israel y Turquía, madre mía, lo que están diciendo...

De todas maneras con la ruina que se avecina me parece que de vacaciones en Rusia ...van acabar todos en Crimea en el apartamento Pacosky.


----------



## uberales (13 Mar 2022)

Trolling total


----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Es un boost para la industria rusa. A medio plazo, una caida en ventas enorme de los aviones. occidentales.
> 
> Algunos no se dan cuenta de que el mundo va a cambiar mucho.
> 
> Hablan de vacaciones....



Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja

Sin duda una revolución en el mundo aeronáutico

Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## El-Mano (13 Mar 2022)

Unos cuantos neonazis menos.









El ataque ruso contra un centro de mando de los Aydar en Ucrania


Análisis Unos días atrás el Ministerio de defensa ruso publicó un vídeo en el que se podía ver el primer ataque de un drone Injodets-Orión ...




charly015.blogspot.com


----------



## Arraki (13 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Todos los videos que circulan por la red, de chechenos en Ucrania son del frente norte, en los alrededores Kiev...
> 
> PD- Los burbujos esperabamos que los enviasen a Mariupol a repartir leña y nada, *no nos hacen ni caso...*



Acabo de colgar este vídeo


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (13 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Y con la ley que ha hecho Rusia, ahora pueden copiar todos los componentes electrónicos occidentales sin pagar patente.



Un plan sin fisuras.
Lo pueden empezar a hacer en marruecos y en 5 años potencia mundial.


----------



## bigmaller (13 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> El MC 21 - 300 y 310 ya tienen certificados de navegabilidad.



Hablo de aviones occidentales en manos rusas que no van a tener overhauls, acceso a repuestos etc. Los aviones de fabricacion rusa por supuesto.


----------



## kenny220 (13 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Pues el MC - 21 310 con motores rusos no esta mal, solo parte de la aviónica procede del exterior el motor es ruso, Aviadvigatel PD-14.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuantos hay fabricados, y cuántos prevé en fabricar al año?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## pepetemete (13 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Están tomando entonces toda la zona al oeste de Kiev a no poder avanzar y al ver menos resistencia, parece que querrán envolver Kiev en el futuro desde esas posiciones.



Se llama ASEDIO


----------



## NEKRO (13 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> En qué aviones?
> 
> A Argelia.
> 
> ...



Y nosotros en el pueblo, pporque la ruina que esta cayendo en Europa va a ser la hostia.


----------



## montytorri (13 Mar 2022)

Igual se para la producción de cosas chulísimas


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

La Asociación de pequeñas y medianas empresas de Alemania anunció la amenaza de quiebra masiva de empresas debido a los altos precios de los combustibles.

¡Las sanciones funcionan!


----------



## bigmaller (13 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Acabo de colgar este vídeo



Buf. No se. No conozco a la banda. Pero la propaganda los ha puesto como animales. Ojala me equivoque.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (13 Mar 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Borrell y todos los líderes de mierda europeos saben que a ellos nunca les pasará nada. Tienen todo asegurado, hasta los paraísos fiscales donde les acogerían sus amiguetes.
> 
> Literalmente están jugando con nuestras vidas. Jamás los ciudadanos de países europeos de primer mundo hemos estado tan cerca de una lotería cuyo resultado es la muerte. Jamás nuestras ciudades habían sido estudiadas como posibles objetivos hasta ahora.
> 
> Y todo esto es culpa de los líderes europeos, que ya han visto con el COVID que pueden matarnos y lisiarnos a su gusto y que encima les aplaudimos.



El loco zar si que tiene su bunker mansion en siberia, y a sus hijos a la amante en suiza.


----------



## Burbujo II (13 Mar 2022)

*EE UU y la UE planean cortar el acceso de Rusia a la financiación del FMI y el Banco Mundial*


----------



## pepetemete (13 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Pues el MC - 21 310 con motores rusos no esta mal, solo parte de la aviónica procede del exterior el motor es ruso, Aviadvigatel PD-14.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puro CGI, no ves que se quedan sin gasolina los tankes?, que coño van a construir aviones o naves espaciales??


----------



## NEKRO (13 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Un plan sin fisuras.
> Lo pueden empezar a hacer en marruecos y en 5 años potencia mundial.




Comparar a negros del desierto con los rusos que ponen a tios en el espacio, cosa que nosotros no podemos hacer es de tontos.


----------



## bigmaller (13 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *EE UU y la UE planean cortar el acceso de Rusia a la financiación del FMI y el Banco Mundial*



Chiste tras chiste.


----------



## uberales (13 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *EE UU y la UE planean cortar el acceso de Rusia a la financiación del FMI y el Banco Mundial*



Cosas de guerra, sin declaración de guerra ni con las botas puestas. Putin se ha encontrado con la peor élite occidental de la historia... Qué banda que son


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (13 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Comparar a negros del desierto con los rusos que ponen a tios en el espacio, cosa que nosotros no podemos hacer es de tontos.



Tambien ponían cosas en el espacio en la union sovietica, y el pueblo se moria de hambre.

El querido lidel de corea del norte tambien tira satelites, y deja morir al pueblo de hambre....


----------



## Alvin Red (13 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Cuantos hay fabricados, y cuántos prevé en fabricar al año?



Mira la wiki, so vago  









Irkut MC-21 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Zhukov (13 Mar 2022)

Informe de Strelkov - Asalto en Avdeyevka, frente de Donbass

Como se me informó ayer, con el apoyo masivo de la artillería y la aviación, las Fuerzas Armadas de la RPD irrumpieron en Avdeyevka esta mañana temprano.

No entiendo la necesidad de un ataque frontal a este asentamiento de tipo urbano extremadamente fortificado. Las pérdidas serán grandes, independientemente del resultado.


Mi opinión:

- Han visto una oportunidad y la han aprovechado, como en Popasnaya frente a Lugansk

- Los ukros estaban preparando una provocación con armas químicas, Avedeyevka es una ciudad industrial, y célebre por las continuas batallas en ella y la zona industrial la Promko durante la guerra de posiciones.


Esperemos una pronta liberación con las menos bajas posibles. Si la atacan porque los ukros están retirando fuerzas del frente fortificado para apuntalar los flancos, es buena señal.


----------



## pepetemete (13 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Comparar a negros del desierto con los rusos que ponen a tios en el espacio, cosa que nosotros no podemos hacer es de tontos.



Hay gente que no le da para más el guisante que tienen por cerebro.


----------



## uberales (13 Mar 2022)

¿Alemania no se plantea cargarse a Schroeder? Porque estamos así por su culpa, claro que hay más pero sería un mensaje para el resto.


----------



## arriondas (13 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> La Asociación de pequeñas y medianas empresas de Alemania anunció la amenaza de quiebra masiva de empresas debido a los altos precios de los combustibles.
> 
> ¡Las sanciones funcionan!



Vaya que si funcionan... 

Me parece a mí que terminarán levantado las sanciones a Rusia antes de lo que pensamos. O eso, o se desmoronan.


----------



## cryfar74 (13 Mar 2022)

Encuentro muy interesantes estos mapas agrícolas sobre la producción de cereales de cara a los que pueda pasar en el futuro...

No es solo que el este de Ucrania es lo mas industrializado, es que tambien es el granero del país. Mayormente la riqueza neta de Ucrania esta al este de Dnieper. Tan solo el maíz si parece esta mas extendido hacia el oeste.

La zona occidental y frontera con Polonia depende totalmente del resto del país para su supervivencia.

Mijo







Girasol






Cebada






Maiz


----------



## Harman (13 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Como en Siria, el poco a poco siempre se apoya en una unidad de distribución de alimentos a la *población civil conquistada*…




Yo prefiero ...a la *población civil liberada*.


----------



## Teuro (13 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Si en cuanto aterricen a un pais fuera de Rusia pueden ser incautados por que suelen ser alquilados y si son reclamados por la propiedad....



Cierto, parece ser que ninguna copañia aérea compra aviones, sino que están mediante "leasing", al no cumplir las aerolíneas rusas los contratos en cuanto a alquiler o mantenimiento en cuanto aterricen en un país fuera de Rusia les pueden ejecutar el contrato y embargar el avión. En teoría eso podría ocurrir en la propia Rusia si se pusiera la denuncia allí y los tribunales fueran lo que normalmente hay en un país con seguridad jurídica.


----------



## Octubrista (13 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> La Asociación de pequeñas y medianas empresas de Alemania anunció la amenaza de quiebra masiva de empresas debido a los altos precios de los combustibles.
> 
> ¡Las sanciones funcionan!



Eso supondrá expansión monetaria, devaluación del € (inflación), porque ya sabemos cómo solucionan el tema, socializando las pérdidas, y rescatando a las financieras y banca que presta a esas empresas.

El problema de haber sido estafados al romper la referencia del oro, es que los tramposos que manejan la impresora, nos meten la mano en el bolsillo, imprimiendo desde la nada.


----------



## mapachën (13 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Zelensky, mira esto, ¿quieres ver esto en Kyiv? ¡Saca las tropas de la ciudad, drogadicto! Imágenes de nazis expulsados de edificios residenciales en Mariupol



Ah si?? Pues yo lo que veo es un bombardeo de un edificio residencial.

Esto es como si el almirante Vernon le dijese a Blas de Lezo: 

Pero sal de las murallas de Cartagena, que si no lo mismo pierdo la batalla.

Dais pena defendiendo a North Korea 2.0, seréis bots rusos, espero .


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Esta peña no se esconde jaja van a saco



Esa columna chechena no lleva ninguna letra en los vehiculos.


----------



## Burbujo II (13 Mar 2022)

Líder islamista llega a Ucrania.



La doritada y los putinbots, celebrando.


----------



## NEKRO (13 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Tambien ponían cosas en el espacio en la union sovietica, y el pueblo se moria de hambre.
> 
> El querido lidel de corea del norte tambien tira satelites, y deja morir al pueblo de hambre....



Estamos hablando de hacer ingeniería inversa y copiar las piezas de modelos occidentales. Respecto al hambre ¿crees que Europa se va a librar de la perdida de nivel de vida?, Europa con estas sanciones va a retroceder 20-30 años con una población acostumbrada a todos los lujos.
Ayer mismo los de la Secta, contactaron con una profesora universitaria rusa, ellos creian que les iba a decir que los rusos se revelarían ante Putin por la economía y les dejo que de eso nada que el ruso esta acostumbrado y que como mucho protestarían, y sentirían las sanciones, serían algunos en ciudades como Moscú y San Petersburgo, que el resto del país seguirían haciendo vida normal.


----------



## uberales (13 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Encuentro muy interesantes estos mapas agrícolas sobre la producción de cereales de cara a los que pueda pasar en el futuro...
> 
> No es solo que el este de Ucrania es lo mas industrializado, es que tambien es el granero del país. Mayormente la riqueza neta de Ucrania esta al este de Dnieper. Tan solo el maíz si parece esta mas extendido hacia el oeste.
> 
> ...



España y Francia van a volver a ponerse mucho con el tema agrícola. La ue es excedentaria de productos de este tipo, pero la situación en la que estamos va a llevar a producir mucho más dentro de la ue.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Scardanelli (13 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> ¿Alemania no se plantea cargarse a Schroeder? Porque estamos así por su culpa, claro que hay más pero sería un mensaje para el resto.



Schroeder es un agente extranjero. Debería estar en Spandau...


----------



## uberales (13 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Líder islamista llega a Ucrania.
> 
> 
> 
> La doritada y los putinbots, celebrando.



Ojalá le caiga un misil de un dron turco.


----------



## Teuro (13 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> No creo que esta vez Rusia le siga el juego a Irán.



Es complicado todo esto de los equilibrios. Rusia apoya a Irán, EEUU a Israel, pero Israel mantiene buenas relaciones tanto con Rusia como con EEUU. No creo que Rusia esté por la labor de alejar a Israel de su área de influencia ante un posicionamiento claro a favor de Irán. Tampoco creo que EEUU esté ahora como para abrir otro frente en Irán.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Cuantos hay fabricados, y cuántos prevé en fabricar al año?





"With the MC (MS)-21, it is not just the PW engines and avionics that are American. APU, air conditioning and cabin components are also mostly American made. This is the legacy of the days that Russia was looking to sell on the wider international market (pre-sanctions). To make MC-21 sanction-proof much work needs to be done. Whether this technically and financially makes sense for them is far from certain and not likely earlier than 2025."

Honeywell, PW, Raytheon...

Todos empresas rusas encantados de regalarles los suministros.


----------



## Seronoser (13 Mar 2022)

Xabier Colás sigue desaparecido. 
Dónde estás?


----------



## uberales (13 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Schroeder es un agente extranjero. Debería estar en Spandau...



Basta un bombazo, una cuchillada en la calle o un tiro y el resto que está tan vendido, como él, agacha la cas bezas


----------



## Scardanelli (13 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Si en cuanto aterricen a un pais fuera de Rusia pueden ser incautados por que suelen ser alquilados y si son reclamados por la propiedad....



Ni eso va a pasar. Van a moverse entre Moscú y Grozni...  dos paraisos...


----------



## Octubrista (13 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> ¿Alemania no se plantea cargarse a Schroeder? Porque estamos así por su culpa, claro que hay más pero sería un mensaje para el resto.



Schroeder es el ZP alemán.

ZP debe de estar en la gloria estos días en los que todos quieren ser amigos de su amigo demócrata, Maduro.
ZP con sus gestiones y cabildeos, debe estar haciéndose de oro.


----------



## JOS1378 (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Cosas de guerra, sin declaración de guerra ni con las botas puestas. Putin se ha encontrado con la peor élite occidental de la historia... Qué banda que son



No los necesitan, ya le piden el dinero a Ruanda, que se ha puesto de su lado.

Ajedrez!


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

arabia saudi esta acaparando todo el diesel que puede ya que sabe que no hay capacidad


china ha prohibido exportar gasolina y gasoil

BP no vende diesel en europa desde hace dos semanas

NO HAY DIESEL.....


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Argelia va a ser otro destino turístico y Egipto. Seguramente hasta Israel.
> Han jodido todo el turismo a Europa.



Si hombre, en la Kabilia aun hay controles de carretera en rotondas de enmascarados abrazados a fusiles kalashnikov y no son policias, ni militares, son bereberes amazig.

PD- Levantaran las restricciones Covid-19 y la UE recuperara todo el turismo interior.


----------



## Scardanelli (13 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Líder islamista llega a Ucrania.
> 
> 
> 
> La doritada y los putinbots, celebrando.



Otro macho alfa al que admiran desde su cueva...


----------



## uberales (13 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Schroeder es el ZP alemán.
> 
> ZP debe de estar en la gloria estos días en los que todos quieren ser amigos de su amigo demócrata, Maduro.
> ZP con sus gestiones y cabildeos, debe estar haciéndose de oro.



Si fuera alemán y me lo cruzo le empujaría contra un bus. 
Se está demostrando que esta invasión viene preparada de largo y muy pensada. Metieron con dinero a lo peorcito como gobernadores en Europa. Con este tema no me extrañaría que Rusia jugara un papel en cierto atentado de Madrid.


----------



## cryfar74 (13 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



No es por nada, pero si fuese al contrario...no hay duda se diria que es un montaje, de espaldas sin ver la cara, perfectamente pueden ser ellos mismos los Ucranianos de rodillas y decir que son Rusos. Porque digo yo, lo mas eficaz es reconocer la cara de quien tienes prisionero no?


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (13 Mar 2022)

Ayer los Iraníes atacaron una base Americana en Iraq, hoy los Rusos a 15 kilómetros de Polonia.

Han decidido que no hay vuelta atrás, dependerá de que reacciones tengamos para saber qué pasará, que nos pasará.

Quienes nos gobiernan nos dijeron que no tendríamos nada y seríamos felices ( además de encerrarnos en casa, obligaron a vakuñarse...etc) creo que para mí está fue mi declaración de guerra.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



Se ve que Abu TOW ya está impartiendo clases por allí. Which is good!


----------



## kenny220 (13 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Mira la wiki, so vago
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya sabía la respuesta. 

Number built
5 as of January 2021[4]


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Mar 2022)

Y en las cuestas pronunciadas apaga el motor, los descensos siempre gratis...


----------



## Roedr (13 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Otro macho alfa al que admiran desde su cueva...



menudo carnicero debe ser ese


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Teuro (13 Mar 2022)

Todavía recuerdo los artículos de Centeno dando su opinión a favor de vender Repsol a Lukoil en 2008. Menuda nos hemos librado, la cosa podría haber sido muuuuuchhooo peor.


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Defcon 3 es tener tropas en scramble, más disponibles. Es como el 11s, pero esto es por el ataque en Irak. No por Ucrania.




es por el ataque de iran si.....un movimiento raro de iran no ??? jejej por que sera ??? ya nadie tiene miedo a los putos judios y americanos de mierda


----------



## ferrys (13 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> ¿Alemania no se plantea cargarse a Schroeder? Porque estamos así por su culpa, claro que hay más pero sería un mensaje para el resto.



Pero que Schroeder ni niños muertos.
A ver so lo dejamos claro. Yo no he planificado la política energética europea. Lo juro. Los subnormales que piden que bajemos la calefacción o la ministra mongoloide de Finlandia que ahora se pregunta ¿que ha pasado? son los responsables. La señora Merkel que estuvo un puñado de años debería salir a dar explicaciones. Ahora mismo esos países, oficialmente se dice que dependen el 45% del gas y petróleo rusos. Pero en realidad se dice que dependemos de un 70%.
Pero cojones, que yo no he sido. A mi ve han vendido sostenoseque pollas energética, emisiones cero, transformación ecologica, transversalidad verde y no se cuantas polleces mas que no se lo que significan. Para llegar al 13 de Marzo del 2022 y tener una energía que es un artículo de lujo.
¿Y la culpa es sólo de Schroeder?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Kreonte (13 Mar 2022)

Es curioso como el único convoy que pasa de llevar distintivos "nazis" es el de los kadyrovites. Van con la bandera chechena con el rostro de su lider y la rusa. Rusia en cambio utiliza la cinta de SanJorge además de esas letras tan enigmáticas pero se niega a ir con la bandera.


----------



## Scardanelli (13 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> menudo carnicero debe ser ese



Es un mercenario de Putin. No han inventado nada, tienen esencialmente una relación medieval...


----------



## Vilux (13 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Cierto, parece ser que ninguna copañia aérea compra aviones, sino que están mediante "leasing", al no cumplir las aerolíneas rusas los contratos en cuanto a alquiler o mantenimiento en cuanto aterricen en un país fuera de Rusia les pueden ejecutar el contrato y embargar el avión. En teoría eso podría ocurrir en la propia Rusia si se pusiera la denuncia allí y los tribunales fueran lo que normalmente hay en un país con seguridad jurídica.



En Rusia no creo porque la seguridad jurídica la rompió unilateralmente occidente. Lo cual es equivalente a guerra.


----------



## Zhukov (13 Mar 2022)

Mapa de los últimos avances en el sector sur Frente Donetsk - Zaporozhe, subsector sudoeste de Donetsk







No sé por qué avanzan en un frente continuo tomando pueblo tras pueblo, en vez de concentrar fuerzas para una ruptura y luego explotación en la retaguardia con una columna de tanques . Supongo que porque los rusos que atacan son muy pocos y hay tantos pueblos que los ucranianos se pueden retirar ordenadamente de una línea defensiva a otra , el caso es que los rusos han avanzado unos 20 km desde Volnovakha y si siguen avanzando tomarán por la la espalda la línea fortificada del frente de Donetsk, el baluarte más cercano es Elenovka, el pueblo a la derecha, arriba

Creo que si los avances son tan lentos aquí es porque los ukros han sacado tropas del frente de Donbass para establecer un nuevo frente de Oeste a Este aquí, para evitar eso. Pero no consiguen detener el avance y se debilitan en otros puntos.


----------



## uberales (13 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Ayer los Iraníes atacaron una base Americana en Iraq, hoy los Rusos a 15 kilómetros de Polonia.
> 
> Han decidido que no hay vuelta atrás, dependerá de que reacciones tengamos para saber qué pasará, que nos pasará.
> 
> Quienes nos gobiernan nos dijeron que no tendríamos nada y seríamos felices, creo que para mí está fue mi declaración de guerra.



Irán ha atacado a Israel como devolución de un ataque. Irán está empezando a entrar en el juego a favor de EEUU. Ni locos atacan a EEUU sabiendo que van a empezar a vender petróleo y empezar a tene relaciones con EU.


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

2020.......


----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Ya sabía la respuesta.
> 
> Number built
> 5 as of January 2021[4]



Pues con esos cinco se van a quedar para siempre y espérate que no se averíen, porque los repuestos se los va a vender Rita.

Ajedrez.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Mapa de los últimos avances en el sector sur Frente Donetsk - Zaporozhe, subsector sudoeste de Donetsk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es la doctrina del poco a poco, que ya hemos visto en Siria. No la han cambiado para nada en Ucrania.


----------



## delhierro (13 Mar 2022)

El ataque a la base de la frontera con Polonia. Se ve unos de los crateres y es descomunal. La base en si , tambien parece tamaño XXXL


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Mar 2022)

En mi opinion (obviamente), no veo cerca la victoria rusa, veo mas cerca un acuerdo casi equitativo entre partes. La pregunta a la que quiero llegar es, todo el armamento que se esta enviando a Ucrania, miles de pistolas, ametralladoras, fusiles, lanzagrandas, rpg... que esta llegando a toda la población, es un puto peligro, solo me cabe que occidente haya dado todo este material con el unico objetivo de convertir Ucrania en un Vietnam para Rusia y que fuercen a Ucrania a no negociar ningun acuerdo que no sea totalmente perjudicial para Rusia.


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Esta peña no se esconde jaja van a saco




haha donde esta las nlaw???? jajajja el que dispare puede darse por muerto


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> España y Francia van a volver a ponerse mucho con el tema agrícola. La ue es excedentaria de productos de este tipo, pero la situación en la que estamos va a llevar a producir mucho más dentro de la ue.



Si suben los precios de los productos agricolas, los agricultores plantan, asi de facil...


----------



## Vilux (13 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> España y Francia van a volver a ponerse mucho con el tema agrícola. La ue es excedentaria de productos de este tipo, pero la situación en la que estamos va a llevar a producir mucho más dentro de la ue.



Sin diesel ni fertilizantes? Con tractores eléctricos y renovables? No lo veo.


----------



## uberales (13 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Pero que Schroeder ni niños muertos.
> A ver so lo dejamos claro. Yo no he planificado la política energética europea. Lo juro. Los subnormales que piden que bajemos la calefacción o la ministra mongoloide de Finlandia que ahora se pregunta ¿que ha pasado? son los responsables. La señora Merkel que estuvo un puñado de años debería salir a dar explicaciones. Ahora mismo esos países, oficialmente se dice que dependen el 45% del gas y petróleo rusos. Pero en realidad se dice que dependemos de un 70%.
> Pero cojones, que yo no he sido. A mi ve han vendido sostenoseque pollas energética, emisiones cero, transformación ecologica, transversalidad verde y no se cuantas polleces mas que no se lo que significan. Para llegar al 13 de Marzo del 2022 y tener una energía que es un artículo de lujo.
> ¿Y la culpa es sólo de Schroeder?



Si lees verás que pongo a ese como ejemplo para el resto. Esto viene d enormartivas ecolojetas europeas apoyadas por asociaciones y partidos ecolojetas que casi siempre reciben dinero de fuera de la.ue.


----------



## arriondas (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> arabia saudi esta acaparando todo el diesel que puede ya que sabe que no hay capacidad
> 
> 
> china ha prohibido exportar gasolina y gasoil
> ...



Se está diciendo que nos vamos a un escenario similar al de 1973. Yo diría que peor.


----------



## uberales (13 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si suben los precios de los productos agricolas, los agricultores plantan, asi de facil...



Es que es lo más probable.


----------



## Roedr (13 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Es un mercenario de Putin. No han inventado nada, tienen esencialmente una relación medieval...



Sí, lo sé. Pero el egoista que reside en mí piensa que es mejor una Chechenia dominada por asesinos a sueldo ruso como este monstruito, que una Chechenia 'libre' exportando yihadistas a nuestras ciudades. Esta guerra va de saber nuestra posición en el mundo y lo que nos conviene.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Todavía recuerdo los artículos de Centeno dando su opinión a favor de vender Repsol a Lukoil en 2008. Menuda nos hemos librado, la cosa podría haber sido muuuuuchhooo peor.



Centeno es un cenizo, es otro de tantos como Niño Becerra que son como el borracho que esta en la tasca a las 2 de la mañana sin que nadie los espere en ningun lado.


----------



## Teuro (13 Mar 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Borrell y todos los líderes de mierda europeos saben que a ellos nunca les pasará nada. Tienen todo asegurado, hasta los paraísos fiscales donde les acogerían sus amiguetes.
> 
> Literalmente están jugando con nuestras vidas. Jamás los ciudadanos de países europeos de primer mundo hemos estado tan cerca de una lotería cuyo resultado es la muerte. Jamás nuestras ciudades habían sido estudiadas como posibles objetivos hasta ahora.
> 
> Y todo esto es culpa de los líderes europeos, que ya han visto con el COVID que pueden matarnos y lisiarnos a su gusto y que encima les aplaudimos.



Estos tienen pasaje para un islote perdido en el pacífico sur o un "apartamento" para 4 años en un bunker de Suiza, donde parece que Putin mando a su esposa e hijas. En el caso de holocausto nuclear no conllevaría una situación parecida a "Mad-Max" puesto que hay estados que sobrevivirían. Imagínense que tras un invierno nuclear descubrimos que en Suiza han sobrevivido 4 millones de personas, serían los dueños de Europa.


----------



## Roedr (13 Mar 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> En Rusia no creo porque la seguridad jurídica la rompió unilateralmente occidente. Lo cual es equivalente a guerra.



tampoco nos pasemos...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Mar 2022)

Tiene pinta que el regimen venezolano a pesar de los años y años que lleva maldiciendo a los yankes, en cuanto ha podido le va a pegar una patada a los rusos.


----------



## Archimanguina (13 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Mapa de los últimos avances en el sector sur Frente Donetsk - Zaporozhe, subsector sudoeste de Donetsk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



esto se empieza a parecer cada dia mas a la guerra del 14.


----------



## ussser (13 Mar 2022)

montytorri dijo:


> Igual se para la producción de cosas chulísimas



Sí que le han cogido gusto al juguete.


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Schroeder es el ZP alemán.
> 
> ZP debe de estar en la gloria estos días en los que todos quieren ser amigos de su amigo demócrata, Maduro.
> ZP con sus gestiones y cabildeos, debe estar haciéndose de oro.



La gente se piensa que Venezuela no vende petroleo a los EEUU, pero el pais caribeño esta atado de pies y manos, con contratos firmados con los usanos, si Maduro se levanta un dia y dice ; *"No exportamos mas crudo a los yankies", *la invasion del pais seria cuestion de dias, si dias...


----------



## vettonio (13 Mar 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Sin diesel ni fertilizantes? Con tractores eléctricos y renovables? No lo veo.



La cotización de la tonelada de estiércol de vaca superará al kilo de paladio.

En la España vacía surgira unanueva clase de millonetis.


----------



## Teuro (13 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



No augura nada bueno. Estamos ahora mismo en una sociedad con un ambiente belicista y militarista similar a la de 1914 o 1939. El apoyo estatal es a una guerra que sin duda la va a haber.


----------



## Eneko Aritza (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Tiene pinta que el regimen venezolano a pesar de los años y años que lleva maldiciendo a los yankes, en cuanto ha podido le va a pegar una patada a los rusos.



Con un barco lleno de T Bones y zapatillas Nike ponen el culo en pompa todos sus habitantes.


----------



## uberales (13 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La gente se piensa que Venezuela no vende petroleo a los EEUU, pero el pais caribeño esta atado de pies y manos, con contratos firmados con los usanos, si Maduro se levanta un dia y dice ; *"No exportamos mas crudo a los yankies", *la invasion del pais seria cuestion de dias, si dias...



Vende a través de terceros, como Irán.


----------



## niraj (13 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Ayer los Iraníes atacaron una base Americana en Iraq, hoy los Rusos a 15 kilómetros de Polonia.
> 
> Han decidido que no hay vuelta atrás, dependerá de que reacciones tengamos para saber qué pasará, que nos pasará.
> 
> Quienes nos gobiernan nos dijeron que no tendríamos nada y seríamos felices ( además de encerrarnos en casa, obligaron a vakuñarse...etc) creo que para mí está fue mi declaración de guerra.



A 15 km de Polonia.... parece que algunos ya van comprendiendo por que es importante tener países neutrales en medio


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

Sobre algunos problemas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la margen izquierda que impiden la realización de contraataques efectivos, incluido el desbloqueo de Mariupol, necesidad por la que imploran los ucronazis de Azov.

1. Falta de reservas mecanizadas libres (una parte significativa de ellas se desperdició en intentos de contraataques cerca de Balakleya e Izyum).
2. Crecientes problemas con el combustible y los lubricantes. No hay.
3. La incapacidad de proporcionar cobertura de los ataques aéreos.
4. Configuración desfavorable del frente: no hay forma de organizar una ofensiva en un frente amplio y atacar sin los flancos expuestos, especialmente significativo en Mariupol, ya que los expondría al ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa o las Fuerzas Armadas de la DPR.

A la luz de todo esto, se comenta que desde la primera quincena de marzo el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ya ha dado de baja la agrupación en el Donbass (incluido Mariupol), manteniendo, como última oportunidad, ataques por parte de los restantes fuerzas mecanizadas en las regiones de Zaporozhye y Dnepropetrovsk en un posible anillo exterior, con el objetivo de desbloquear la agrupación Donbass y mantener la línea principal de suministros.


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Acabo de colgar este vídeo



por la autopista a toda hostia desde kiev a donetsk ... con dos huevos

por cierto ucrania esta perdiendo muchas unidsdes estos dias incluso son la desinformacion ukra esto se acaba


----------



## Dolan25 (13 Mar 2022)

Situación a 13 de marzo de 2022:




Hoy los rusos han tomado la ciudad de Izium (Járkov), última posición de importancia que había que tomar para poder proceder al embolsamiento del triángulo Sloviansk - Kramatorsk - Severodonetsk, fortín del ejército golpista en el Donbás. Creo que la iniciativa del movimiento la llevará el frente de Zaporiyia, que tiene por delante zonas pobremente defendidas.

Por otro lado, los cercos sobre Sumy y Chernigov se han consolidado y el ejército ruso está concentrando fuerzas al noreste de Kiev. Supongo que el plan debe ser lanzar una ofensiva simultánea desde el noroeste hacia el aeropuerto militar de Vasilkov (al suroeste de Kiev) y desde el noreste hacia el aeropuerto internacional de Borispol (al sureste), cercando totalmente la capital.

En el Óblast de Mykoláiv no hay movimientos de gran relevancia, los preparativos para entrar en la ciudad como se hizo en Jersón han sido completados y sólo falta dar la orden.

En general, la primera parte de la ofensiva rusa se completó en la primera semana y los últimos días han ido dirigidos a preparar la segunda parte, en la que se cercará a los principales grupos del ejército golpista (Kiev y Donbás) y se culminará la toma del sur con el ataque a Odesa.


----------



## John Nash (13 Mar 2022)

La resistencia ucrania está cansada. Según el periodista francés también Zelensky parece estar muy cansado.
El rodillo ruso está haciendo mella en los naziucros.


----------



## uberales (13 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No augura nada bueno. Estamos ahora mismo en una sociedad con un ambiente belicista y militarista similar a la de 1914 o 1939. El apoyo estatal es a una guerra que sin duda la va a haber.



Los políticos piensan que les van a seguir los europeos y no es así.


----------



## Teuro (13 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Encuentro muy interesantes estos mapas agrícolas sobre la producción de cereales de cara a los que pueda pasar en el futuro...
> 
> No es solo que el este de Ucrania es lo mas industrializado, es que tambien es el granero del país. Mayormente la riqueza neta de Ucrania esta al este de Dnieper. Tan solo el maíz si parece esta mas extendido hacia el oeste.
> 
> ...



La "operación antifascista" es una invasión clásica por aumentar la población de Rusia, pero sobre todo para acaparar producción agrícola. Todo lo demás es un engañabobos, incluido "la amenaza de la OTAN".


----------



## Kluster (13 Mar 2022)

Eneko Aritza dijo:


>



Es lo que me temía.

Las armas enviadas a Ucrania no son tanto para luchar contra los rusos, si no para dotar de armas a civiles nacionalistas ucranianos, crear un régimen de terror y eliminar la disidencia. Todas esas imágenes de ucranianos atados a postes y muriendo de frío no son sino una confirmación de este régimen de terror al que Borrell llama "democracia".


----------



## Don Pascual (13 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Líder islamista llega a Ucrania.
> 
> 
> 
> La doritada y los putinbots, celebrando.



Tío, córtate un poco hablando de islamistas ,que compartes trinchera con Al-Qaeda.

450 Arab and foreign extremists from Idlib arrive in Ukraine


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Mar 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> ¿Sabes que se están identificando IP´s que pueden ser acusadas por apología del genocidio, Hércules Paco?



En Irak hubo 1000000 de civiles muertos por unas armas de destrucción masiva inexistente mediante una operación denominada " Libertad Duradera".


----------



## cryfar74 (13 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> El ataque a la base de la frontera con Polonia. Se ve unos de los crateres y es descomunal. La base en si , tambien parece tamaño XXXL



Menudo boquete. pese a lo descomunal del agujero, luego el edificio parece tener externamente solo los cristales y marcos de las ventanas afectadas pese a estar apenas unos metros el edificio del crater.


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

En los canales ucranianos de Telegram, se publica otra falsificación, supuestamente con los cuerpos de soldados rusos muertos de los cuales se les presenta con la letra Z.

Según warfakes, la foto muestra maniquíes. Al mismo tiempo, se puede ver a simple vista que se trata de una fotoz mal hecha: la imagen del "cuerpo" simplemente se multiplicó en un editor gráfico.

La fuente original ya eliminó la publicación.


----------



## kenny220 (13 Mar 2022)

Y vas picando y son a-320, b-737



Fígaro dijo:


> Pues con esos cinco se van a quedar para siempre y espérate que no se averíen, porque los repuestos se los va a vender Rita.
> 
> Ajedrez.


----------



## El amigo (13 Mar 2022)

itaka dijo:


> me asombra la cantidad de fanboys de la invasión rusa a ucrania. Puedo entender que rusia ocupara crimea y defienda el donbass pero invadir todo un país es una canallada, la cantidad de muertos inocentes no tiene justificación.
> 
> Por mucho que digan que los misiles otan estarian cerca de moscu no lo justifica. La velocidad de los misiles cada vez es mayor y por lo tanto el tiempo de respuesta a misma distancia es menor. En consecuencia, si ese es el motivo de invadir un país vecino los tanques rusos en unos años deberian invadir portugal para estar seguro moscu.
> 
> malditos los que aplauden las guerras.



Me acabas de preocupar. 
Debemos invadir Portugal y el sur de Francia.


----------



## delhierro (13 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La "operación antifascista" es una invasión clásica por aumentar la población de Rusia, pero sobre todo para acaparar producción agrícola. Todo lo demás es un engañabobos, incluido "la amenaza de la OTAN".



Bueno incluso así no harían más que lo que llevan haciendo los yanquis toda la vida, invadir , cambiar gobiernos contrarios por gobiernos afines y mejorar su economia.

En este caso el tema parte del 2014, con un golpe de estado sangriento movido por la OTAN, contra un gobierno moderadamente prorruso. Rusia no intervino para defender a su aliado, y se crecieron machacando a la población prorrusa. Ahora , se han dado cuenta que el osisto de peluche no era un peluche y que la OTAN no era el gigante qeu les contaron.

El mundo esta volviendo a los 80. Porque los de la URSS no fueron derrotados, fueron infiltrados, pero no se ha cumplido con lo que se promitio. Los 80 , pero con una China como superpotencia. Esperemos que nadie cometa un error.


----------



## Teuro (13 Mar 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Sin diesel ni fertilizantes? Con tractores eléctricos y renovables? No lo veo.



Modo Maria Antonieta: Si no tienen diésel para los tractores, que usen "braceros" importados de África.


----------



## ussser (13 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> El ataque a la base de la frontera con Polonia. Se ve unos de los crateres y es descomunal. La base en si , tambien parece tamaño XXXL



Hostias, menudo cráter.


----------



## John Nash (13 Mar 2022)

Pese a todo, Rusia no ha cerrado el grifo del gas. Manda huevos, como diría aquel.









La gran paradoja de Putin: invade Ucrania mientras envía gas a máxima capacidad a la UE con precios volátiles


El gasoducto ruso que pasa por Ucrania está bombeando al 100% a Europa, mientras las sanciones a Putin siguen siendo poco efectivas.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (13 Mar 2022)

Parece que en torno a Kiev también hay campos minados, aquí vemos un T-72B con armadura reactiva con una de las orugas reventada por una mina anticarro.


----------



## EGO (13 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Estamos hablando de hacer ingeniería inversa y copiar las piezas de modelos occidentales. Respecto al hambre ¿crees que Europa se va a librar de la perdida de nivel de vida?, Europa con estas sanciones va a retroceder 20-30 años con una población acostumbrada a todos los lujos.
> Ayer mismo los de la Secta, contactaron con una profesora universitaria rusa, ellos creian que les iba a decir que los rusos se revelarían ante Putin por la economía y les dejo que de eso nada que el ruso esta acostumbrado y que como mucho protestarían, y sentirían las sanciones, serían algunos en ciudades como Moscú y San Petersburgo, que el resto del país seguirían haciendo vida normal.



Y en Europa tambien se hara vida normal...con menos lujos y menos variedad de comida en las estanterias,pero la gente seguira buscandose la vida,ligando,tomandose sus vinitos en el bar y saliendo el domingo a una pinada a tomarse una tortilla de patatas.

Sois unos acomplejados.Si hay un pueblo en este mundo que ya ha demostrado a lo largo de miles de años ser todoterreno es el europeo.Somos creadores de civilizaciones y orden.

Glaciaciones,epidemias,hambrunas,pestes,guerrazas,sequias...y aqui estamos en 2021 vivitos y coleando.Ningun pueblo del mundo ha soportado los apocalipsis que hemos sufrido los europeos.

El sitio que menos me preocupa es Europa.Mas van a sufrir los marronoides y letrinoamericanos el gran reseteo,con su CI 70 y su incapacidad para hacer nada serio.Para hambruna la que se va a vivir en Africa,cuando se queden sin comida y el malvado occidente imperialista deje de enviarles ayuda humanitaria.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Pese a todo Rusia no ha cerrado el grifo del gas. Manda huevos, como diría aquel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es lo raro de todo esto…muy raro.


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

niraj dijo:


> A 15 km de Polonia.... parece que algunos ya van comprendiendo por que es importante tener países neutrales en medio




lo que hubiera dado por ver esta madrugada venir esos misiles hacia polonia y las defensas polacas acojonadas vkendo venir 35 misiles sin saber donde iban a caer... y al mismo tiempo iran atacando el consulado de estados unidos 

y aqui nadie ha dicho nada

HAY UN NUEVO ORDEN MUNDIAL


----------



## John Nash (13 Mar 2022)

La dura crítica de Pedro Ruiz a Mediaset: "Ya no interesa Rociíto. Ahora, todas las noches Ucrania"


El presentador y escritor ha cargado duramente contra la cadena por su nueva programación sobre la invasión de Rusia.




www.elespanol.com





Se acabó el atontar al vulgo. Toca enrolarlo.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 981467
> 
> Y vas picando y son a-320, b-737



Y esa parida?


----------



## John Nash (13 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Es lo raro de todo esto…muy raro.



Occidente paga la factura de la "operación especial".


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

Había una vez unos ucronazis que salían huyendo de Izum...
Y resulta que unos amigüis les estaban esperando...





El resto es historia


----------



## keylargof (13 Mar 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Y en Europa tambien se hara vida normal...con menos lujos y menos variedad de comida en las estanterias,pero la gente seguira buscandose la vida,ligando,tomandose sus vinitos en el bar y saliendo el domingo a una pinada a tomarse una tortilla de patatas.
> 
> Sois unos acomplejados.Si hay un pueblo en este mundo que ya ha demostrado a lo largo de miles de años ser todoterreno es el europeo.Somos creadores de civilizaciones y orden.
> 
> ...



Muy top. Se agradece ver a gente inteligente en este hilo, se hace bastante indigesto ver las deposiciones de niños rata y adolescentes pajilleros


----------



## Teuro (13 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Se está diciendo que nos vamos a un escenario similar al de 1973. Yo diría que peor.



Va a ser peor. Occidente va a provocar la mayor de las crisis económicas de la historia de la humanidad, se va a cumplir el dicho de que el aire que provoca un tanque ruso entrando en Ucrania puede provocar una hambruna en Etiopía. Una vez que se le toma el "gustillo" a invadir es como las pringels: "Cuando haces pop, ya no hay stop". Pero vamos, esto solo es un "acelerante" de lo que iba a ocurrir, los problemas de la humanidad son:


El déficit de energía (sin solución, la "transición ecológica" es insuficiente y nuevas fuentes como la fusión están verdes).
El cambio climático (es igual que el punto anterior).
Pero sobre todo y la causa de las dos anteriores: La superpoblación, que conlleva falta de alimentos, agua, hacinamiento, polución y deshumanización.
Que íbamos a vivir una situación de racionamiento de la energía, alimentos y desaparición del consumo supérfluo de energía en transporte es algo que todos creíamos que iba a pasar más cerca de 2040 que ahora. Pero es a esto a lo que íbamos. Lo mismo "la gran logia" ha decidido que mejor ahora que dentro de 20 años cuando la situación sea más difícil de manejar y para ello ha movido a sus peones de Moscú y Whashington.


----------



## John Nash (13 Mar 2022)

Cada uno en su nivel:









Mario Vaquerizo aprovecha su paso por laSexta para atacarla: "Es una cadena muy polarizada"


En la primera entrega de 'Encuentros Inesperados', el cantante de Nancys Rubias reprochó a Mamen Mendizábal su actitud.




www.elespanol.com





*Mario Vaquerizo aprovecha su paso por laSexta para atacarla: "Es una cadena muy polarizada".*


----------



## Señor X (13 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> La administración militar de Lviv ya ha comunicado 35 muertos y 134 heridos como consecuencia del bombardeo del campo de entrenamiento de Yavorivsky
> 
> Allí se encontraba un número no especificado de instructores de la OTAN.



Cómo de bestia habrá sido el ataque que ni ocultarlo o endulzarlo pueden.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Pese a todo Rusia no ha cerrado el grifo del gas. Manda huevos, como diría aquel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No hay por donde cogerlo. Como tampoco se entiende como los ucranianos no han petado ya los gaseoductos rusos para evitar esa entrada de divisas de su emenigo.


----------



## aurariola (13 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si suben los precios de los productos agricolas, los agricultores plantan, asi de facil...



no es asi, nada nace por generacion espontanea , es como pensar que si entro en guera me pongo a producir tanques y ya esta....... todo tejido productivo necesita decadas para ponerse en marcha, es muy facil destruir y joder algo que funciona pero muy dificil ponerlo a funcionar, fiajte si es facil fabricar una mierda mascarilla y nuestro amado gobierno nos decia que no valian para nada, simplemente por que no habia...... con la comida te diran que comas grillos, pases de la carne y tan contentos


----------



## Hermericus (13 Mar 2022)

Yo lo que creo es que millones de ucras estan aprovechando esto para emigrara a Europa.


----------



## Harman (13 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> *Vaya que si funcionan..*.
> 
> Me parece a mí que terminarán levantado las sanciones a Rusia antes de lo que pensamos. O eso, o se desmoronan.



Y todavía no han llegado las contra sanciones asimetricas


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (13 Mar 2022)

Para los que sufren de urticaria al leer a Stephen Kotkin, omito las felaciones a Washington y copypasteo lo que me parece interesante.

_Rusia es una civilización notable: en las artes, la música, la literatura, la danza, el cine. En todas las esferas, es un lugar profundo y extraordinario: toda una civilización, más que un país. Al mismo tiempo, Rusia siente que tiene un “lugar especial” en el mundo, una misión especial. ... Y quiere destacarse como una gran potencia. Su problema siempre ha sido no este sentido de sí mismo o identidad, sino el hecho de que sus capacidades nunca han estado a la altura de sus aspiraciones. Siempre está luchando por estar a la altura de estas aspiraciones, pero no puede, porque Occidente siempre ha sido más poderoso. 
_______________________________
Eurasia es mucho más débil que el modelo de poder angloamericano._ (Jode darle la razón aquí)
________________________________
...resultó que “ el presidente de la televisión”, Zelensky , que antes de la guerra tenía un veinticinco por ciento de aprobación —que se lo merecía plenamente, porque no podía gobernar— ahora resulta que tiene un noventa por ciento... Además, *tener una productora de televisión dirigiendo un país no es una buena idea en tiempos de paz, pero en tiempos de guerra, cuando la guerra de la información es uno de tus objetivos, es algo fabuloso de tener. *
________________________________
... *[Rusia] *_*cuenta con un grupo brillante de personas que se ocupan de la macroeconomía*. El banco central, el ministerio de finanzas, están todos dirigidos al más alto nivel profesional. Es por eso que Rusia *tiene esta fortaleza macroeconómica, estas reservas de moneda extranjera, el fondo de "día lluvioso". Tiene una inflación razonable, un presupuesto muy equilibrado, una deuda estatal muy baja: el veinte por ciento del PIB, la más baja de cualquier economía importante. Tuvo la mejor gestión macroeconómica. *
_______________________________
Para la estabilidad macroeconómica, para el crecimiento económico, se necesitan relaciones decentes con Occidente. Pero, para la parte de seguridad militar del régimen, que es la parte dominante, Occidente es tu enemigo, Occidente está tratando de socavarte, está tratando de derrocar tu régimen en algún tipo de la llamada revolución de color . 
_______________________________
Los oligarcas nunca estuvieron en el poder bajo Putin. Les cortó las alas. Trabajaron para él. Si no trabajaban para él, podrían perder su dinero. Reorganizó las tumbonas. Dio el dinero. Permitió la expropiación por parte de sus propios oligarcas, gente que creció con él, que hizo judo con él, que veraneó con él. 
_______________________________
Nunca hay un contrato social en un régimen autoritario, por el cual la gente dice, está bien, aceptaremos el crecimiento económico y un nivel de vida más alto, y les entregaremos nuestra libertad. No hay contrato. El régimen no proporciona el crecimiento económico y no dice, Oh, ya sabes, estamos violando nuestra promesa. Prometimos crecimiento económico a cambio de libertad, entonces vamos a renunciar ahora porque no cumplimos el contrato. (_*Taaaan aplicable a la UE*)
________________________________
*Rusia tiene muchas armas que aún no ha usado*, pero aquí hay un par de factores. En primer lugar, *Ucrania está ganando esta guerra solo en Twitter, no en el campo de batalla*. No están ganando esta guerra. *Rusia avanza muy bien en el sur, que es un lugar sumamente valioso por el litoral del Mar Negro y los puertos. Están avanzando en el este. Si los avances del sur y del este se encuentran, rodearán y aislarán a las principales fuerzas del ejército ucraniano. Lo que ha fallado hasta ahora es el intento ruso de tomar Kiev en un avance relámpago. De lo contrario, su guerra se está desarrollando bien. Es sólo un par de semanas. Las guerras duran mucho más.*

Pero estas son algunas de las consideraciones: después de tres o cuatro semanas de guerra, necesitas una pausa estratégica. Tienes que reacondicionar tu armadura, reabastecer tus depósitos de munición y combustible, reparar tus aviones. Tienes que traer reservas. *Siempre hay una pausa planificada después de unas tres o cuatro semanas.

Si Kiev puede aguantar esa pausa, entonces potencialmente podría aguantar más tiempo *_(Lucharemos hasta el último ucraniano, nada de firmar papeles)_, porque se puede reabastecer mientras los rusos se reabastecen durante su pausa. Además, la consideración más grande e importante es que Rusia no puede ocupar Ucrania con éxito. No tienen la escala de fuerzas. No tienen el número de administradores que necesitarían ni la cooperación de la población. Ni siquiera tienen un Quisling todavía.
_______________________________
*Siempre existe la posibilidad de un golpe de palacio*. ... *[Occidente está] trabajando horas extras para atraer una deserción. Queremos que un oficial de seguridad de alto nivel o un oficial militar se suba a un avión y vuele a Helsinki, Bruselas o Varsovia, celebre una conferencia de prensa y diga: "Soy el general Fulano de Tal y trabajé en el régimen de Putin". y me opongo a esta guerra y me opongo a este régimen. Y así es como se ve el interior de ese régimen”. *
_______________________________
*Hay mucha inteligencia asombrosa que estamos recopilando... Pero la charla es de personas que no tienen mucho tiempo cara a cara con Putin, hablando de cómo podría estar loco. *
_______________________________
... *es difícil descifrar cómo desescalar, cómo salir de la espiral del maximalismo mutuo. Seguimos subiendo la apuesta con más y más sanciones y cancelaciones. La presión está en ser maximalistas de nuestro lado, pero, cuanto más los acorralas, menos hay que hacer. *_(Ese tufillo cínico)


@Don Meliton @MalosTiemposXaLaLirika


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

Dolan25 dijo:


> Situación a 13 de marzo de 2022:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 981412
> 
> ...




ucrania ya no tiene defensa aerea, ni fantasmas .... 

esto ya es un proceso mucho mas tranquilo.. las unidades rusas se mueven por autopista


y los ucranianos van a guardar sus nlaw y armas para arrasar chalets en marbella, zagaleta, sant cugat, la finca , moraleja, galea, etc ....

y alla donde haya una casa aislada habra un equipo de bandidos ukro fuertemente armado para matar y violar a una familia española..

lo bueno es que lasmputas bajaran precio al aumentar la oferta


----------



## John Nash (13 Mar 2022)

El imperio de Leonard Blavatnik, el ucraniano más rico y una de las grandes fortunas del mundo


Leonard Blavatnik es considerado como una de las grandes fortunas del mundo (la mayor del Reino Unido), concretamente en el puesto 34 del índice de multimillonarios elaborado por Bloomberg, con un patrimonio de 36.000 millones de dólares. Ucraniano de nacimiento (1957 en Odessa), ruso de...



www.eleconomista.es





Uno de sus últimos grandes éxitos está relacionado con la compra de los derechos de LaLiga hasta 2027, y es que Access Industries, con sede en Nueva York y oficinas en Londres y Moscú, es la plataforma, dueña de Dazn, que ha adquirido, junto con Telefónica, los derechos de la competición española. 
Oligarcas ucros y eso.


----------



## keylargof (13 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



Yo creo que esto es lo que les gusta a los follaputines del foro. Desean vivir bajo una fuerza totalitaria que les diga lo que tienen que hacer. Son subhumanos sumisos, deseando obeceder a su amo, y recibiendo palizas por parte del estado, que diran merecer.


----------



## explorador (13 Mar 2022)

La OTAN está intentando evitar una escalda del conflicto dejando que se masacre al pueblo ucraniano y como dijo Churchill, solo va a tener la deshonrar y la guerra


----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Cómo de bestia habrá sido el ataque que ni ocultarlo o endulzarlo pueden.



Ocultar sí, había 394192345 efectivos de la OTAN allí, sssshhhh


----------



## John Nash (13 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No hay por donde cogerlo. Como tampoco se entiende como los ucranianos no han petado ya los gaseoductos rusos para evitar esa entrada de divisas de su emenigo.



Necesitan ese gas.


----------



## Teuro (13 Mar 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Y en Europa tambien se hara vida normal...con menos lujos y menos variedad de comida en las estanterias,pero la gente seguira buscandose la vida,ligando,tomandose sus vinitos en el bar y saliendo el domingo a una pinada a tomarse una tortilla de patatas.
> 
> Sois unos acomplejados.Si hay un pueblo en este mundo que ya ha demostrado a lo largo de miles de años ser todoterreno es el europeo.Somos creadores de civilizaciones y orden.
> 
> ...



Lo he dicho antes, es un acelerante de lo que iba a ocurrir en 2040. Parece que hay quien piensa que es mejor un quiebre de civilización ahora, más manejable, que dentro de 20 años, cuando en el mundo hayan 10.000 millones de personas. Lo que va a pasar: Hambrunas en África, migraciones de africanos hambrientos a Europa y desaparición de esta por disolución en África.


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Mar 2022)

aurariola dijo:


> no es asi, nada nace por generacion espontanea , es como pensar que si entro en guera me pongo a producir tanques y ya esta....... todo tejido productivo necesita decadas para ponerse en marcha, es muy facil destruir y joder algo que funciona pero muy dificil ponerlo a funcionar, fiajte si es facil fabricar una mierda mascarilla y nuestro amado gobierno nos decia que no valian para nada, simplemente por que no habia......



Ahora hay muchos agricultores que tienen sus tierras en barbecho, actualmente no hay margen de beneficio, si suben los precios en los almacenes y cooperativas agricolas, los agricultores se animan.

PD- Los franceses subvencionan parte del precio de los combustibles, el Viruelo no lo hara, esa es la cruda diferencia.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (13 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No hay por donde cogerlo. Como tampoco se entiende como los ucranianos no han petado ya los gaseoductos rusos para evitar esa entrada de divisas de su emenigo.



Tan sencillo como que habria apagones en Alemania y otros países UE.


----------



## ferrys (13 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Si lees verás que pongo a ese como ejemplo para el resto. Esto viene d enormartivas ecolojetas europeas apoyadas por asociaciones y partidos ecolojetas que casi siempre reciben dinero de fuera de la.ue.



Creo que lo importante es que entendamos todos que estamos en un pifostio de un par. Y aquí no hay derecahs ni izquierdas ni ecologetas ni machirulos. Aquí un un problemón apoteósico. Y sabemos quien nos ha metido en semejante berenjenal. Los mismos que hace dos días nos bombardeaban con Gretas, pinguinos del ártico y su puta madre.
De verdad que creo que no nos estemos dando cuenta del problemón actual. Y por aquí pidiendo que la OTAN entre en guerra, a pedales.


----------



## Dylan Leary (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Bulldozerbass (13 Mar 2022)

Esto es lo que deben entender tanto los gobernantes polacos como el pueblo polaco en general, que los aliados les traicionaron en el 39 y les están volviendo a traicionar. Sigo pensando que los polacos no son tontos, pero también es cierto que si un polaco, un español, un holandes, un italiano etc no critica a Putin en público o no pone la banderita de Ucrania en su perfil de facebook, es tenido como sospechoso de prorusismo. A esos niveles estamos llegando.


----------



## Harman (13 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> El ataque a la base de la frontera con Polonia. Se ve unos de los crateres y es descomunal. La base en si , tambien parece tamaño XXXL



Pero no enfocan el fondo del crater. Posiblemente hubiera un bunker.


----------



## Impresionante (13 Mar 2022)

Rusia pagará en rublos su deuda soberana hasta que los países occidentales descongelen sus reservas de oro y divisas.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Mar 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Tan sencillo como que habria apagones en Alemania y otros países UE.



Pero entonces como se come que nos enfrentemos al país que nos garantiza la estabilidad energética?

No hay por donde cogerlo. El precio era estable hasta que USA comenzó a sabotear el Nord Stream 2.


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> La OTAN está intentando evitar una escalda del conflicto dejando que se masacre al pueblo ucraniano y como dijo Churchill, solo va a tener la deshonrar y la guerra
> 
> 
> 
> ...



este es tonto o se lo hace, en serio se cree que putin va a hacer eso con lo que eso desencadenaria definitivamente. En fin...


----------



## Bobesponjista (13 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo he dicho antes, es un acelerante de lo que iba a ocurrir en 2040. Parece que hay quien piensa que es mejor un quiebre de civilización ahora, más manejable, que dentro de 20 años, cuando en el mundo hayan 10.000 millones de personas. Lo que va a pasar: Hambrunas en África, migraciones de africanos hambrientos a Europa y desaparición de esta por disolución en África.



Y no consumirán recursos en Europa naciones africanas con una media de 7 hijos por mujer?


----------



## El Promotor (13 Mar 2022)

Retrato de familia.













@Scardanelli @FernandoIII @Tierra Azul @Ernesto o lo otro @keylargof @crocodile @ominae @Vilux @Castellano @delhierro @Fígaro @Azog el Profanador @la mano negra @Icibatreuh @Teuro @ferrys @sivigliano @lowfour @alnitak @Burbujo II @dabuti


----------



## Archimanguina (13 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> La cotización de la tonelada de estiércol de vaca superará al kilo de paladio.
> 
> En la España vacía surgira unanueva clase de millonetis.



joder pies yo tengo almacenados uns 250 kg de estiercol de ovino/cabra. 100% eco.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

Bueno, al final cuántos millones de aviones MC 21 va a disfrutar Rusia y el resto del mundo?

Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja

Mongolos...


----------



## sivigliano (13 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> La OTAN está intentando evitar una escalda del conflicto dejando que se masacre al pueblo ucraniano y como dijo Churchill, solo va a tener la deshonrar y la guerra
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tendrá guerra cuando toquen a un país OTAN o de la UE. Ahí tendrá mucho cuidado de no meterse Rusia. Ojo que la OTAN tiene la opinión pública ganada y si somos agredidos salvo algunos traidores prorrusos la población aplaudiría una respuesta con todo de la OTAN. Y una vez que te metes en contienda que Dios nos ayude porque la segunda Guerra Mundial sería una pelea de barrio al lado de ésta.


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

sera mentira....

periodista de NEW YORK TIMES MUERTO

QUIEN HABRA SIDO??


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Mar 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Tendrá guerra cuando toquen a un país OTAN o de la UE. Ahí tendrá mucho cuidado de no meterse Rusia. Ojo que la OTAN tiene la opinión pública ganada y si somos agredidos salvo algunos traidores prorrusos la población aplaudiría una respuesta con todo de la OTAN. Y una vez que te metes en contienda que Dios nos ayude porque la segunda Guerra Mundial sería una pelea de barrio al lado de ésta.



Ya,cuando quedes nuclearizado veremos las caras que se les quedan a algunos. Esto no es como la división azul que solo se morían los del frente, esto es distinto…


----------



## explorador (13 Mar 2022)

El otro periodista americano fue el asesinado


----------



## NEKRO (13 Mar 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Y en Europa tambien se hara vida normal...con menos lujos y menos variedad de comida en las estanterias,pero la gente seguira buscandose la vida,ligando,tomandose sus vinitos en el bar y saliendo el domingo a una pinada a tomarse una tortilla de patatas.
> 
> Sois unos acomplejados.Si hay un pueblo en este mundo que ya ha demostrado a lo largo de miles de años ser todoterreno es el europeo.Somos creadores de civilizaciones y orden.
> 
> ...



Y nosotros nos vamos a comer a todos esos marronidos que van a querer venirse. Y encima les vamos a tener que dar paguita.


----------



## EGO (13 Mar 2022)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Y no consumirán recursos en Europa naciones africanas con una media de 7 hijos por mujer?



La mayoria de negros y moros que llegan a Europa se quedan "para vestir santos" sin poder tener pareja.

En las pateras solo llegan hombres y al final las europeas que se juntan con estos invasores suelen ser gordas,cuarentonas divorciadas y rojas de mierda lobotmizadas.Material radioactivo para formar una familia.


----------



## Boba Fet II (13 Mar 2022)

Muere tiroteado el fotoperiodista estadounidense Brent Renaud a las afueras de Kiev


Fuerzas rusas habrían matado al periodista estadounidense Brent Renaud en un ataque en Irpín, a las afueras de Kiev, según ha informado el jefe de l




www.niusdiario.es


----------



## eltonelero (13 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Pese a todo, Rusia no ha cerrado el grifo del gas. Manda huevos, como diría aquel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lo curioso que leyendo la noticia de los erasmus españoles que se largaban de Rusia, también se deduce que el swift sigue funcionando al 100℅


----------



## Fauna iberica (13 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> este es tonto o se lo hace, en serio se cree que putin va a hacer eso con lo que eso desencadenaria definitivamente. En fin...



Esa cuenta twitter es otanista hasta la medula, otro mercenario bienpagao al servicio de los amos otanicos.


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

los activos de rosfnet pasan directqmente a ser de la Federscio RUSIA ... 

no se enteran


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (13 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Retrato de familia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La vacunación de Djokovic se retrasa, eh Promotor?


----------



## Archimanguina (13 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> El otro periodista americano fue el asesinado



asesinado es la traduccion del anglo que en español no vale, ya que tiene otro sentido. En español hay que decir muerto no asesinado.


----------



## mapachën (13 Mar 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Quizás se pueda sumar Embraer que no son mancos, y es brasileña.



Perdona, pero Embraer de brasileña tiene alguna fábrica, porque el capital, de brasileño no tiene nada… de verdad que sois inocentes ehhh, hay más capital de embraer en suiza que en Brasil.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## eltonelero (13 Mar 2022)

EGO dijo:


> La mayoria de negros y moros que llegan a Europa se quedan "para vestir santos" sin poder tener pareja.
> 
> En las pateras solo llegan hombres y al final las europeas que se juntan con estos invasores suelen ser gordas,cuarentonas divorciadas y rojas de mierda lobotmizadas.Material radioactivo para formar una familia.



Aunque solo consigan pareja y engendrar hijos un 5% ya es un problema porque suelen tener 2/3 hijos de media con la misma u otras. 
Además si cada año vamos teniendo reabastecimiento de pollas africanas en 50 años ya tendremos sustitución etnica. Sin contar negros que traen a mujer + 5 larvas


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es complicado todo esto de los equilibrios. Rusia apoya a Irán, EEUU a Israel, pero Israel mantiene buenas relaciones tanto con Rusia como con EEUU. No creo que Rusia esté por la labor de alejar a Israel de su área de influencia ante un posicionamiento claro a favor de Irán. Tampoco creo que EEUU esté ahora como para abrir otro frente en Irán.



dije en su dia que una de las cosas que no me gustan de putin es ademas de ser un monje, es su actitud tan conveniente haciendo negocios con gentuza como arrabia saudita o israhell, O con ambos bandos dicho de otra forma....


----------



## Billy Ray (13 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Es impresionante eh? Bombardear hasta los cimientos una ciudad mediana del país más pobre de Europa, siendo tú el 2do ejercito más grande del mundo Una operación militar que será recordada por su audacia, dominio de la táctica y ejecución milimétrica.
> 
> Recuerda mucho a otros grandes éxitos como Grozni o Afganistán. Escipión fliparía.



Deberian de haberla declarado ciudad abierta.


----------



## Casino (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> sera mentira....
> 
> periodista de NEW YORK TIMES MUERTO
> 
> QUIEN HABRA SIDO??




Se sabe ya. 
Pero Sputnik lo sabe mejor que el compañero que iba con él cuando les dispararon.

¿Ya ha caído Kiev? ¿todavía no? pero porque el plan es tomarlo el año que viene ¿verdad?, o cuando diga Putín.

Vd. lo pase bien apoyando invasores asesinos mientras nos cuenta algo de los gusanos en Irak o Afganistán.





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Bulldozerbass (13 Mar 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> ¿El narrador es subnormal o fuerza la entonación para hacer el video más interesante?
> 
> Un minuto he aguantado.



El narrador dice no tener el castellano como idioma nativo, parece un galleguiño que lleva mil años en algún país extranjero.

Sin embargo el análisis es excelente y ayuda a comprender cómo y por qué Rusia está entrando por donde está entrando, y si me apura, para saber cuales serían los siguientes pasos teniendo en cuenta el mapa de vías férreas de UA.


----------



## El Promotor (13 Mar 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> La vacunación de Djokovic se retrasa, eh Promotor?




No así la de Putin...

*Putin recibe la dosis de refuerzo de la vacuna contra la covid*

LOL.






@eljusticiero @Burbujo II @Guillotin @Casino @lowfour @alnitak


----------



## mapachën (13 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> @Zhukov otro de los que bloquea si no le gusta lo que dices... En fin, como niños de teta.



A ése lo único que le espera es una citación por múltiples delitos de odio, en camino están… demás de su ruina después de sus inversiones ruinosas en la bolsa rusa, que el subnormal de el se cree su propia propaganda.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> La OTAN está intentando evitar una escalda del conflicto dejando que se masacre al pueblo ucraniano y como dijo Churchill, solo va a tener la deshonrar y la guerra
> 
> 
> 
> ...




el.este de letonia es bastante prorruso.. es la zona campesina y les daria igual una invasion rusa... es mas las carreteras son una puta mierda.. es mas facil ir a moscu que a riga ...

USA le tiene panico a putin, yo creo que rusia invadira ... preparaos porque vamos a ver hongos atomicos seguro


----------



## ussser (13 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Necesitan ese gas.



Pero supongo que pueden cortar la salida hacia Europa y seguir consumiendo, no sé, no entiendo de gasoductos, pero no me parece imposible.


----------



## capitán almeida (13 Mar 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> A ése lo único que le espera es una citación por múltiples delitos de odio, en camino están… demás de su ruina después de sus inversiones ruinosas en la bolsa rusa, que el subnormal de el se cree su propia propaganda.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Claro aquí los únicos que podeis odiar y decidir a quien se puede odiar sois vosotros, follapiratas


----------



## Casino (13 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ya,cuando quedes nuclearizado veremos las caras que se les quedan a algunos. Esto no es como la división azul que solo se morían los del frente, esto es distinto…




"Cuando quedes nuclearizado"
Corra a asustar viejas, que se le va a dar mejor.
Porque está claro que mucho boquear en burbuja pero pocos lereles para ir a desnazificar ucranianos ¿verdad, gordinflas? jojojojojojojojojojojojo





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Se sabe ya.
> Pero Sputnik lo sabe mejor que el compañero que iba con él cuando les dispararon.
> 
> ¿Ya ha caído Kiev? ¿todavía no? pero porque el plan es tomarlo el año que viene ¿verdad?, o cuando diga Putín.
> ...




me lo cuenta cuando los moronegros esten violando a su mujer e hijas con armamento otan ...


antes de final de 2022


----------



## paconan (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> sera mentira....
> 
> periodista de NEW YORK TIMES MUERTO
> 
> QUIEN HABRA SIDO??




*1 periodista del NYT asesinado, 1 herido por fuerzas rusas cerca de Kiev: policía*
*El periodista asesinado fue identificado por la policía ucraniana como un ciudadano estadounidense de 51 años y corresponsal de medios.*
Un periodista del New York Times fue asesinado y otro herido por las fuerzas rusas en Irpen, cerca de la capital ucraniana de Kiev, dijo el domingo el jefe de policía de la región de Kiev. 


El periodista asesinado fue identificado por la policía ucraniana como Brent Renaud, corresponsal del New York Times de 51 años y ciudadano estadounidense.


"Por supuesto, la profesión de periodista es un riesgo, pero el ciudadano estadounidense Brent Renaud pagó su vida por tratar de resaltar el ingenio, la crueldad y la crueldad del agresor", dijo en Facebook el jefe de policía de la región de Kiev, Andriy Nebytov .


https://www.jpost.com/breaking-news/article-701146


----------



## Casino (13 Mar 2022)

Las exigencias de las "reuniones" van a indicar claramente lo bien que le va a Putinia en la guerra.



Esto acaba con Crimea devuelta a su legítimo propietario.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## NEKRO (13 Mar 2022)

No van a hacer nada, el ataque es en suelo ucraniano, lo de atacar los centros de abastecimiento y considerarlo una agresión a la OTAN es una columpiada de puta madre. Como lo de los aviones polacos. Son como los caniches que enseñan dientes.


----------



## Guillotin (13 Mar 2022)

Bruutaaallll.


----------



## Zhukov (13 Mar 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> esto se empieza a parecer cada dia mas a la guerra del 14.



La guerra del 14 fue una guerra de movimientos... mmm, espera, ¿a cuál te refieres? ¿A la de 1914 en Francia? ¿O a la de 2014 en Ucrania en estos mismos sitios? Es que no sé si has dicho una tontería o algo profundo.

Supongo que si es una tontería querías decir que tras la _blitzkrieg _inicial la ofensiva se está estancando y los avances son más lentos. Nada de eso, nos olvidamos de lo grande que es Ucrania. Sólo el frente de Donetsk desde la ciudad hasta Mariupol eran 200 km.

Los rusos han avanzado una media de 20 km diarios, lo que está muy bien para las normas de la Segunda Guerra Mundial y teniendo que vencer una dura oposición. 

Si van atacando en un frente amplio y poco a poco, como dice Hercules Poirot, tras pensarlo tiene razón. Como los rusos tienen pocas tropas es mejor ir avanzando poco a poco pero consolidando el avance. Para un ataque en profundidad, como la clásica penetración con carros no hay fuerzas suficientes y no se podría consolidar el pasillo abierto ni el cerco. 

De todas formas, de Zaporozhe a Donetsk hay 200 km. Es un frente demasiado extenso para que lo puedan mantener los ukros, no pueden hacerlo con una defensa móvil porque los machaca la aviación. Sólo mantienen el frente aquí a costa de sacar tropas del frente fortificado de Donetsk - Lugansk, y ya han tenido que enviar muchas para hacer un nuevo frente ante el avance por el Este de los de Lugansk. Acabarán extendidos y se producirá una ruptura cuando los rusos traigan refuerzos o terminen de limpiar Mariupol liberando fuerzas.


----------



## Charidemo (13 Mar 2022)

¿Porqué me alegra?


----------



## capitán almeida (13 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> No así la de Putin...
> 
> *Putin recibe la dosis de refuerzo de la vacuna contra la covid*
> 
> ...



Será más bien refuerzo del antídoto, viendo lo que había al ladito...


----------



## manalons (13 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


>



...Segundo, ya le cerró unos cuantos chiringuitos biológicos.


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Mar 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 981510
> 
> 
> Bruutaaallll.



faltas tu en esa foto pero vestido de perro con la correa en la mano de hitler


----------



## Casino (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> me lo cuenta cuando los moronegros esten violando a su mujer e hijas con armamento otan ...
> 
> 
> antes de final de 2022




¿pero no nos iban a nukear los putinianos?



No tenéis sentido del ridículo, sois unos tristes y unos cobardes. Vd. sí que se dedica a ponerle el culo a Putín día sí, día también. Y entre embestidas, le deja el sable bien limpito, como buen rojo asqueroso.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Billy Ray (13 Mar 2022)

_Estados Unidos y la OTAN han realizado entrenamientos en la base militar de Yavoriv, Ucrania durante años. Hoy fue bombardeado por Rusia _



Los mismos que ponen bombazos en Europa cuando un gobierno se sale del guión (vereís si algún día gobierna VOX), reciben ahora caldo de su propia sopa. Esto es justicia divina, estoy nutrido para varios días.


----------



## capitán almeida (13 Mar 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> ¿Porqué me alegra?



Lazo negro en mi bacinilla hoy...


----------



## golden graham (13 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> dije en su dia que una de las cosas que no me gustan de putin es ademas de ser un monje, es su actitud tan conveniente haciendo negocios con gentuza como arrabia saudita o israhell, O con ambos bandos dicho de otra forma....



Por que le llamais monje?


----------



## eljusticiero (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> el.este de letonia es bastante prorruso.. es la zona campesina y les daria igual una invasion rusa... es mas las carreteras son una puta mierda.. ds mas facil ir a moscu que a riga ...
> 
> USA le tiene panico a putin, yo creo que rusia invadira ... preparaos porque vamos a ver hongos atomicos seguro



¿Qué haces aquí alnitak, no quedamos en que la invasión rusa de Ucrania era una patraña que me estaba inventando para desviar la atención y tal y cual?

OTRO OWNED MASIVO DE ELJUSTICIERO AL FLORO

Taluecs


----------



## Hermericus (13 Mar 2022)

Muere periodista yankee del NYT en Irpin, cerca de Kiev









El ejército ruso mata cerca de Kiev a un periodista estadounidense


El suceso fue confirmado también en las redes sociales por el Parlamento del país, que muestra fotos de la víctima, quien llevaba una acreditación del 'The New York Times' pero no se encontraba trabajando para ellos




www.elconfidencial.com





Los rusos lo han devuelto a USA.


----------



## Iskra (13 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> No hay rastro de nieve y está despejado. No se puede saber ni dónde ni cuándo es.



Lo mejor son las letras en alfabeto latino. Y así toda la propaganda. La verdad es que entre propaganda tonterías y politiqueo desfasado hay muy poca información interesante.
Los que tenemos ocupaciones no podemos con tanto humo.


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Mar 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Por que le llamais monje?



porque es un ser tibio y de alguna forma evitativo (busca en siria las decisiones que tomo en esa contienda)


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Mar 2022)

Me pregunto a cambio de qué, gran parte del petroleo venezolano es ahora ruso.


----------



## Casino (13 Mar 2022)

Ojalá dirija a sus huestes en primera línea, pero me da que no va a ocurrir.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

jajajajajjajajaja

jajajajajjajajajaja

la OTAN NO EXISTE 

aqui la unica alianza es: rusia china iran brasil


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (13 Mar 2022)

No van a parar, en poco mas de dos semana solo quedarán reductos de resistencia en las grandes ciudades.

Fuerzas chechenas en la entrada a Donetsk





Rusia 'n convoy de tanques en la entrada occidental de Irpin ~ 10 km al oeste de #Kyiv #Ucrania (ya están en los barrios periféricos de Kiev)



Pero ese no es la incógnita, la incógnita es si habrá alguna reacción y una escalada, de momento parece que no. Las armas que se envían van a servir de arsenal de la republica popular.


----------



## ussser (13 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> El otro periodista americano fue el asesinado



Le han dado en el culo?¡?¡?


----------



## El Promotor (13 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> faltas tu en esa foto pero vestido de perro con la correa en la mano de hitler




A ver si le gusta más esta otra...







LOL.






@eljusticiero @Burbujo II @Guillotin @Ernesto o lo otro @Scardanelli @Azog el Profanador @crocodile @delhierro @crash2012


----------



## Roedr (13 Mar 2022)

Si le vuelan la chola tampoco será para echarse a llorar, ehh Menudas joyitas se están concentrado en Ucrania. Sólo falta que lleguen yihadistas.


----------



## Casino (13 Mar 2022)

Los follaputines como Vd. sí se enteran. 

Ese dinero irá como mucho, mucho, a algún oligarca hamijo de Putín.


En realidad, las compañías energéticas rusas le cuestan dinero al Estado putiniano, son los que están dirigiéndolas, colocados por Putín, los que se llevan la pasta.
A los soldaditos invasores no les va a llegar ni una chocolatina.
Valiente panda de cándidos son Vds.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Billy Ray (13 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Muere periodista yankee del NYT en Irpin, cerca de Kiev
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha sido un crimen machista.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (13 Mar 2022)

Definitivamente el tema de las bajas rusas se va de las manos y esto no ha hecho más que empezar. Al principio pensaba que lo de que iban a reclutar mercenarios sirios, moros y negros para ir a pelear a Ucrania y que pusieran ellos el grueso de las bajas era un fake de manual pero ahora empiezo a pensar que a lo mejor es cierto y todo.










En cualquier caso Rusia está dando vergüenza ajena, creo que tiene equipamiento mucho más contundente y gente mucho mejor entrenada que la mierda que vemos en el día a día. De la logística mejor ni hablar, dentro de poco usarán carros tirados por burros.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (13 Mar 2022)

Los turcos han vuelto a decir que no se unen a las sanciones contra Rusia.


Turkey will not join the sanctions of several Western countries against Russia due to a special operation in Ukraine, Turkish Foreign Minister Mevlut Cavusoglu said at the Antalya Diplomacy Forum.

“We think that sanctions will not solve the problem,” the minister said while answering a question about Turkey's position on imposing sanctions against the Russian Federation. “For example, the closure of airspace. We cannot close it in accordance with the Montreux Convention. This is a legal obligation.”


----------



## Roedr (13 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> A ver si le gusta más esta otra...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un poco tonto, versión retrasado profundo. Hitler fue derrotado por el Putin de su época, Stalin.


----------



## mmm (13 Mar 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 981510
> 
> 
> Bruutaaallll.



Jajajaja


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (13 Mar 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> ¿Qué haces aquí alnitak, no quedamos en que la invasión rusa de Ucrania era una patraña que me estaba inventando para desviar la atención y tal y cual?
> 
> OTRO OWNED MASIVO DE ELJUSTICIERO AL FLORO
> 
> Taluecs




Donde esta vuestra pandemia?
Las vakuñas?
Las amenazas a vuestro propio pueblo?

*No querías un pueblo con miedo, que no tuviera nada???

Ahora a tragar saliva. Por cierto mas falso que un duro de plástico, si de esos que contaminan*

Taluecs


----------



## geflow (13 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> No te voy a rebatir esta basura de comentario.
> 
> En un mes o dos veremos todo lo que construye con esas patentes robadas y esa super industria (solo hay que ver su ejercito)
> y todo lo que importa cuando china la de por el culo.
> No me robes mis frases, alma de cantaro, y no sabe por donde le da el aire son de mi cosecha






Fígaro dijo:


> Ej que los rusos se estaban reservando, ya mañana sorprenden al mundo con su I + P (de Pacoski).



Seguramente tarden menos en fabricar hamburguesas y coches Renault que los americanos en diseñar un transbordador espacial para ir a la ISS


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> ¿pero no nos iban a nukear los putinianos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




35 otan muertos esta mañana
2 americanos muertos en cerca de kiev


DONDE ESTA VUESTRO PUTO VIEJO DE MIERDA ???

ahora mismo letonia estonia y lituania estan pensando que coño hacen en la otan jajajajajaj


----------



## Billy Ray (13 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Definitivamente el tema de las bajas rusas se va de las manos y esto no ha hecho más que empezar. Al principio pensaba que lo de que iban a reclutar mercenarios sirios, moros y negros para ir a pelear a Ucrania y que pusieran ellos el grueso de las bajas era un fake de manual pero ahora empiezo a pensar que a lo mejor es cierto y todo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Disparos en la cabeza, ejecuciones de prisioneros y exhibición repugnante en las redes. No quiere decir nada y encima provoca el efecto contrario, galvaniza a los rusos y les hace pelear con más dureza. No sabeís nada de rusos, y eso que lo han dejado claro ya muchas veces en la historia.


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

Era se una vez un centro de mando ucro que jugaba al escondite




Y en eso que sus amigüis ruskis lo encontraron


----------



## eljusticiero (13 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Donde esta vuestra pandemia?
> Las vakuñas?
> Las amenazas a vuestro propio pueblo?
> 
> ...



AVREEE Y TRAGAAA

PD. Os invito al hilo oficial de UCRANIA-COVID-IRÁN-IRAQ

HILO OFICIAL de la 3ª GUERRA MUNDIAL [Han empezado los BOMBARDEOS 24-2-22] | Page 158 | Burbuja.info


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Un poco tonto, versión retrasado profundo. Hitler fue derrotado por el Putin de su época, Stalin.



prefiero stalin a secas, dejalo en su mierda, solo sabe poner videos de calidad borrosa ( el calla le gusta hacerse la nenaza, otro nanzi mas) y el calla, sera que le he pillado con la mentira?


----------



## Roedr (13 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Disparos en la cabeza, ejecuciones de prisioneros y exhibición repugnante en las redes. No quiere decir nada y encima provoca el efecto contrario, galvaniza a los rusos y les hace pelear con más dureza. No sabeís nada de rusos, y eso que lo han dejado claro ya muchas veces en la historia.



Por no hablar de que estas imágenes sólo sirven para retratar a los buitres necrófilos del foro. Es una falta de humanidad básica regodearse con fotos de cadáveres.


----------



## cryfar74 (13 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 981478



Esta expresión si se mira desde el lado Ruso..... Hasta el momento desde el colapso de la URSS Rusia ha venido agachando la cabeza, siendo humillada una y otra vez, viendo como uno tras otro sus antiguos territorios caían bajo el amparo de los EEUU, se veia arrinconada negandoles cualquier acercamiento con Europa Occidental, dirigiéndola hacia la guerra.


----------



## Funci-vago (13 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Era se una vez un centro de mando ucro que jugaba al escondite
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 981534
> 
> ...



Buena peladilla


----------



## Iskra (13 Mar 2022)

Ah. De lo de Venezuela. Mirenme a ver quién les vendía el petróleo, quién puso oficinas en Moscú y quién ha estado en el tema de los nuevos yacimientos. Por no hablar de la reciente reunión Labrov-Delcy.
Con petróleo carísimo y contolando el mercado, me imagino que Labrov le haya dicho que adelante (que además es buena bajada de pantalones públicamente).
Y con Irán parecido.
Otra cosita, me consta que el tráfico militar en las fronteras con Ucrania cerca de Járkov es muy intenso, pero dentro de Rusia. Hasta aquí puedo leer si es que no me lo estoy inventando fruto del alcohol, las drogas o lo digo para bromear.
Otra cosa que me apetece aportar es los mensajes que pone el puto caralibro a los contactos de personas que hacen enlaces de medios rusos diciendo que trabajan (ojalá ) para la propaganda rusa( o algo parecido o casi peor), y que si deseas eliminar la cuenta de tu amigo/conocido/familiar.
Tengan cuidado.


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> ¿Qué haces aquí alnitak, no quedamos en que la invasión rusa de Ucrania era una patraña que me estaba inventando para desviar la atención y tal y cual?
> 
> OTRO OWNED MASIVO DE ELJUSTICIERO AL FLORO
> 
> Taluecs




tu al hilo del virus que como no se atreven con rusia he leido reportes de que los casos de covid van a aumentar brutalmentte la.semana que viene asi que tendras que colver al curro cm de virus....

es mas creo que os quieeen confinar de nuevo para que baje el petroleo.. asi que ya sabes


----------



## paconan (13 Mar 2022)

Ser alcalde en ucrania ahora es una profesión de riesgo

*Guerra en Ucrania: las fuerzas rusas acusadas de secuestrar al segundo alcalde*

*El gobierno de Ucrania acusó al ejército ruso de secuestrar a otro alcalde en un área que ha capturado.*
Yevhen Matveyev fue capturado en la ciudad sureña de Dniprorudne, tuiteó el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania, Dmytro Kuleba , acusando a Rusia de tácticas "terroristas".
Anteriormente, Rusia instaló un nuevo alcalde en Melitopol, luego de supuestamente secuestrar al titular anterior de la ciudad.
El presidente de Ucrania también acusó a Rusia de intentar crear "pseudorrepúblicas" para dividir a su país.








War in Ukraine: Russian forces accused of abducting second mayor


The news comes as Ukraine says Russia is trying to create "pseudo-republics" to break up the country.



www.bbc.com


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

Más imágenes del desastre ucro de las últimas horas en el donbass


----------



## NEKRO (13 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No hay por donde cogerlo. Como tampoco se entiende como los ucranianos no han petado ya los gaseoductos rusos para evitar esa entrada de divisas de su emenigo.



Porque los rusos piensan que todas las sanciones decaeran rapidamente, que es mejor mantener la baza de los negocios. 
Los ucranianos tienen dependencia de la entrada de dinero por el paso del gas. No quieren arriesgarse a enfadar a paises como Hungría, Alemania, ..., que dependen del gas que llega por los gaseoductos. Explica a los alemanes que mañana estan sin gas por que los ucranianos han volado los gaseoductos.


----------



## vettonio (13 Mar 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> joder pies yo tengo almacenados uns 250 kg de estiercol de ovino/cabra. 100% eco.



Pocos me parecen.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (13 Mar 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> AVREEE Y TRAGAAA
> 
> PD. Os invito al hilo oficial de UCRANIA-COVID-IRÁN-IRAQ
> 
> HILO OFICIAL de la 3ª GUERRA MUNDIAL [Han empezado los BOMBARDEOS 24-2-22] | Page 158 | Burbuja.info




* Capullo de mierda, donde están las inoculaciones experimentales de las que nadie se hace responsable?*

Basura. Lo que habéis hecho con vuestro pueblo no lo vamos ni a perdonar, ni a olvidar (políticos, jueces, policías, autoridades, medios y foristas).


----------



## radium (13 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> La OTAN está intentando evitar una escalda del conflicto dejando que se masacre al pueblo ucraniano y como dijo Churchill, solo va a tener la deshonrar y la guerra
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahora toca poner en marcha una nueva operación militar especial de desotanización de polonia y de los paises bálticos.
Estoy seguro que el articulo 5 de la OTAN es papel mojado, cuando veamos un ataque a territorio OTAN y la nula respuesta de los demas paises de la NATO sabremos que el rey está desnudo.


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Por no hablar de que estas imágenes sólo sirven para retratar a los buitres necrófilos del foro. Es una falta de humanidad básica regodearse con fotos de cadáveres.



en la tv rusa estan sacando ya fotos de oficiales fallecidos 

a rusia le va bien que haya odio hacia los nazis ukros... eso falto la primera semana


----------



## Egam (13 Mar 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> ¿Porqué me alegra?



No me alegra, pero que es eso de "peacekeeper" americano?


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (13 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Disparos en la cabeza, ejecuciones de prisioneros y exhibición repugnante en las redes. No quiere decir nada y encima provoca el efecto contrario, galvaniza a los rusos y les hace pelear con más dureza. No sabeís nada de rusos, y eso que lo han dejado claro ya muchas veces en la historia.




Pues no se, según algunas fuentes, desconozco si son o no ciertas, están tratando de mandar moros y negros a mansalva para que pongan ellos el grueso de las bajas.

Y es que ya no estamos en los años 30 o 40 del siglo pasado, ni en Rusia ni en ningún otro lugar. Hoy si el vecino pone las bajas y yo me aprovecho mejor, las bajas hacen mucha más pupa que entonces.

En cualquier caso Rusia está perdiendo la guerra de la propaganda por goleada, eso es seguro.


----------



## paconan (13 Mar 2022)

Detalles del asesinato de un periodista del New York Times cerca de Irpin. La bala atravesó el ojo.

UPD. Portavoz del New York Times: La publicación está al tanto de los informes sobre la muerte del periodista Brent Renaud, *pero no trabajaba para el NYT* . 

_"Estamos profundamente entristecidos por la noticia de la muerte de Brent Renaud. Brent era un cineasta talentoso que ha trabajado con The New York Times durante muchos años. Aunque ha trabajado con NYT en el pasado (más recientemente en 2015), nunca lo ha hecho. una sola asignación del NYT. en Ucrania. Los informes de que trabajó para el NYT circularon porque llevaba una insignia del New York Times que se emitió durante su empleo hace muchos años "._ 









УНИАН - новости Украины | война с Россией | новини України | війна з Росією | УНІАН


Последние новости с фронта, все о войне с Россией, а также другие актуальные новости Украины. Присоединяйся к УНИАН! Реклама на канале - @Tavika82 Сайт: https://www.unian.net Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/uniannet/ Youtube: https://www.youtube.com




t.me


----------



## Billy Ray (13 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Por no hablar de que estas imágenes sólo sirven para retratar a los buitres necrófilos del foro. Es una falta de humanidad básica regodearse con fotos de cadáveres.



No se que pretenden, ¿desmoralizarnos a los foreros anti-otan?.

Lo único que consiguen es que confirmemos lo asesinos y canallas que són los nazis ucros.


----------



## keylargof (13 Mar 2022)

Un tanque-actor ucraniano haciéndose pasar por un indestructible T-90. A nosotros no nos la cuelan porque nosotros nos informamos a través de RT y el ministerio de defensa ruso, y no con esos mass mierda como el resto. Nosotros somos sagaces, nadie nos engaña


----------



## vettonio (13 Mar 2022)

*A Rusia se la respeta, ¡¡Cojones ya!!


*


----------



## pgas (13 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Para los que sufren de urticaria al leer a Stephen Kotkin, omito las felaciones a Washington y copypasteo lo que me parece interesante.
> 
> _Rusia es una civilización notable: en las artes, la música, la literatura, la danza, el cine. En todas las esferas, es un lugar profundo y extraordinario: toda una civilización, más que un país. Al mismo tiempo, Rusia siente que tiene un “lugar especial” en el mundo, una misión especial. ... Y quiere destacarse como una gran potencia. Su problema siempre ha sido no este sentido de sí mismo o identidad, sino el hecho de que sus capacidades nunca han estado a la altura de sus aspiraciones. Siempre está luchando por estar a la altura de estas aspiraciones, pero no puede, porque Occidente siempre ha sido más poderoso.
> _______________________________
> ...





_ Zelenski tiene una aprobación del 90% en Ucrania_

un héroe, sí 


_ tiene una productora de tv que gana la guerra de twiter_

claro, el Ted Turner de Kiev 


PD un secreto de la gestión macroeconómica de Putin, muy pero que muy discreta 



http://johnhelmer.net/russian-capital-leak-is-worlds-largest-underground-lake/





amos no joas, vaya bazofia intelectual


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

porque rosfnet es el mayor accionista de petroleos de venezuela


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

Y en esto que un grupo de ucronazis de Jarkov se había reunido para discutir cómo usar mejor sus escudos humanos...




A lo que sus amigüis ruskis se enteran y deciden llamar a la puerta...


----------



## Egam (13 Mar 2022)

geflow dijo:


> Seguramente tarden menos en fabricar hamburguesas y coches Renault que los americanos en diseñar un transbordador espacial para ir a la ISS



sobre todo, les han dejado las fabricas...


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Detalles del asesinato de un periodista del New York Times cerca de Irpin. La bala atravesó el ojo.
> 
> UPD. Portavoz del New York Times: La publicación está al tanto de los informes sobre la muerte del periodista Brent Renaud, *pero no trabajaba para el NYT* .
> 
> ...




si encima sera frances...


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

Fuerzas aerotransportadas rusas ya en Irpin, región de Kiev.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (13 Mar 2022)

Lo peor (o lo mejor, según se mire) es que Turquía es miembro de la OTAN


----------



## Billy Ray (13 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Pues no se, según algunas fuentes, desconozco si son o no ciertas, están tratando de mandar moros y negros a mansalva para que pongan ellos el grueso de las bajas.
> 
> Y es que ya no estamos en los años 30 o 40 del siglo pasado, ni en Rusia ni en ningún otro lugar. Hoy si el vecino pone las bajas y yo me aprovecho mejor, las bajas hacen mucha más pupa que entonces.



Eso es mentalidad anglo, no rusa, tienes el prisma deformado por la forma de hacer de los pérfidos. Y es precisamente lo que hacian en los años 30-40, mira con qué unidades atacó Monty en El Alamein, a quienes mandó por delante. O en Market Garden, ¿quien iba delante del XXX cuerpo para comerse todos los Pak anticarro alemanes?. No, ya no estamos en los años treinta, pero eso es precisamente lo que harian los anglos, en Las Malvinas lo mismo con sus Ghurkas nepalíes, siempre igual esos cerdos. Pero tú acusando a los rusos de hacer algo que los ingleses siempre hacen, algo que por otra parte no han hecho, a excepción de los chechenos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

Más sistemas anti tanque occidentales ahora al servicio de los ruskis.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Un tanque-actor ucraniano haciéndose pasar por un indestructible T-90. A nosotros no nos la cuelan porque nosotros nos informamos a través de RT y el ministerio de defensa ruso, y no con esos mass mierda como el resto. Nosotros somos sagaces, nadie nos engaña





…
Como un huevo a una castaña…
La próxima a la nevera…


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No es casualidad que Bill Gates sea consuegro de un islamista . Detrás del " feminismo " está la financiación de los jeques . Es por eso por lo que existe esa extraña relación entre las feministas y el hiyab . Tienen los mismos jefes.
> 
> El feminismo y la ideología de género es un ataque de ingeniería social a los países de Europa occidental .
> 
> ...



Los rusos sólo quieren pagarles las pensiones a los ucranianos.


----------



## El Promotor (13 Mar 2022)

Veamos.



Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Definitivamente el tema de las bajas rusas se va de las manos y esto no ha hecho más que empezar. Al principio pensaba que lo de que iban a reclutar mercenarios sirios, moros y negros para ir a pelear a Ucrania y que pusieran ellos el grueso de las bajas era un fake de manual pero ahora empiezo a pensar que a lo mejor es cierto y todo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A primera vista no parece que las heridas sean de gravedad.

Un poco de betadine, un par de tiritas, un buen discurso de Putin y a seguir combatiendo por la madre patria rusa.

Por otro lado, los padres de estos soldados estarán llenos de orgullo y agradecidos al querido líder en cuanto se enteren.






@Roedr @Burbujo II @Ernesto o lo otro @Vilux @Archimanguina @Chapa de la Buena @alnitak @Burbujo II @Guillotin @Azog el Profanador @Icibatreuh @Karamba @txusky_g @Casino @FernandoIII @Kiskilloso XXI @estiercol inmobiliario @arriondas @Tierra Azul @Archimanguina @PokemonVilnius @delhierro @Erio-Eleuterio @Vilux @crocodile @elena francis @Gonzalor @Scardanelli


----------



## MiguelLacano (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Decimus (13 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Más imágenes del desastre ucro de las últimas horas en el donbass
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 981543
> Ver archivo adjunto 981544
> ...




Pero sin son del 2015 SUBNORMAL

JAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

Supuesta situación operativa del día de hoy


----------



## kenny220 (13 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Y esa parida?



Pues que para sustituir todos los a-320, b737, que hacen vuellis interiores van a tener que fabricar muchos ic, y muchos repuestos, y competir con el avión chino....


----------



## Bartleby (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

ea, ea, ea la OTAN se cabrea


----------



## mapachën (13 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Última hora: la aviación rusa vuelve a ser golpeada de manera significativa, esta vez por las Bermudas. Bermuda revoca las licencias de 745 aviones rusos (eso es el 50% de la flota de aerolíneas de Rusia). Nota: La mayoría de los aviones que vuelan para las aerolíneas rusas están registrados en las Bermudas para evitar impuestos.
> 
> 
> La Autoridad de Aviación Civil de las Bermudas admite que "no puede afirmar con certeza que los aviones de las aerolíneas rusas con matrícula de las Bermudas estén en condiciones de volar".
> ...



Unos grandes patriotas… como nuestros patriotas suizos patrios.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## CEMENTITOS (13 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> -Ojo con que los aliados de Rusia no la emprendan contra los aliados de EEUU en Medio Oriente. Hay muchas rencillas pasadas y bueno, la OTAN no pasa por su mejor momento teniendo a un senil incontinente como portavoz.



Lo leyeron antes en burbuja.

Era evidente que Rusia (su servicio de inteligencia) iba a desplazar el foco hacia los intereses norteamericanos del sur, donde los EEUU llevan un desgaste acumulado de 20 años.
El problema que tenemos ahora en EEUU y Europa es que OPEP+ simplemente va a dejar de suministrar crudo al planeta: Rusia por aislamiento obligado, y el resto de productores por incapacidad para exportarlo.


----------



## MiguelLacano (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## keylargof (13 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 981574
> 
> …
> Como un huevo a una castaña…
> La próxima a la nevera…



Con mascarilla?                 

Me has amenazado con la nevera 30 veces, venga anímate hombre


----------



## Carlos Dutty (13 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 981574
> 
> …
> Como un huevo a una castaña…
> La próxima a la nevera…



El que has puesto es un T90M, el anterior ardiendo sí que es un T90A.


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

Los reporteros de Ucrania informaron que un granjero ucraniano pudo secuestrar un avión militar ruso e incluso compartió una foto en su Twitter.

La noticia resultó ser falsa.

La foto con un tractor conducido por un MiG-21 fue tomada en 2011 en Zagreb. El avión militar tuvo que ser transportado a la exposición en honor al vigésimo aniversario de la formación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Croacia.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Con mascarilla?
> 
> Me has amenazado con la nevera 30 veces, venga anímate hombre



Pues para allá vas listo…confundes un T-34 con un T-14…seguro…y vais dos a la vez…


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (13 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Definitivamente el tema de las bajas rusas se va de las manos y esto no ha hecho más que empezar. Al principio pensaba que lo de que iban a reclutar mercenarios sirios, moros y negros para ir a pelear a Ucrania y que pusieran ellos el grueso de las bajas era un fake de manual pero ahora empiezo a pensar que a lo mejor es cierto y todo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena. 4 muñecos de Silicona.
Si los Rusos se pusieran a sacar fotos de los muertos UkroNazis y las subieran a la nube, la nube se caería.


----------



## MiguelLacano (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Pues que para sustituir todos los a-320, b737, que hacen vuellis interiores van a tener que fabricar muchos ic, y muchos repuestos, y competir con el avión chino....



No van a poder fabricar IC, pero bueno.

Montarán en Lada, que son mu güenos, sacarán una versión voladora de 200 plazas.


----------



## sivigliano (13 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ya,cuando quedes nuclearizado veremos las caras que se les quedan a algunos. Esto no es como la división azul que solo se morían los del frente, esto es distinto…



Claro, si lee bien mi mensaje acaba con un que Dios nos ayude. Lo que dijo Einstein, no sé cómo será la tercera Guerra Mundial pero la cuarta será con piedras y palos.


----------



## Sr Julian (13 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Definitivamente el tema de las bajas rusas se va de las manos y esto no ha hecho más que empezar. Al principio pensaba que lo de que iban a reclutar mercenarios sirios, moros y negros para ir a pelear a Ucrania y que pusieran ellos el grueso de las bajas era un fake de manual pero ahora empiezo a pensar que a lo mejor es cierto y todo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DEP, parece que los han fusilado delante del vehiculo blindado. 
Cierto que los rusos están muy mal equipados, los chechenos se ven con mejores equipos, más modernos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>




Hombre, es que son sistemas diferentes. El Kornet es muy superior en especificaciones al Javelin pero hay que montarlo por lo que se usan en situaciones distintas.


----------



## Roedr (13 Mar 2022)

¿Cuál es el papel de los mercenarios que está enviando/financiado USA?. 

Imagino que son gente con mucha profesionalidad y gran experiencia en asesinar por dinero, pero a nivel de combate real ¿son una amenaza para tropas rusas ya experimentadas en la guerra?.


----------



## Decimus (13 Mar 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Enhorabuena. 4 muñecos de Silicona.
> Si los Rusos se pusieran a sacar fotos de los muertos UkroNazis y las subieran a la nube, la nube se caería.



Joder con los prorrusos

los rusos muertos no son rusos muertos

son muñecos de silicona puestos por los otánicos financiados por Soros y Bill Gates


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (13 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Jajaja. Qué pobre diablo. Seguro que con su astucia táctica la OTAN gana la guerra.


----------



## MiguelLacano (13 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Cuál es el papel de los mercenarios que está enviando/financiado USA?.
> 
> Imagino que son gente con mucha profesionalidad y gran experiencia en asesinar por dinero, pero a nivel de combate real ¿son una amenaza para tropas rusas ya experimentadas en la guerra?.



Fíjese en el nivel... Un mercenario (profesional) jamás irá a un matadero como Ucrania. Son soldados profesionales no suicidas. Y Rusia no es un mindongui cualquiera.

Ejemplo de lo que se cuece en Ucrania, a día de hoy.


----------



## HDR (13 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Los reporteros de Ucrania informaron que un granjero ucraniano pudo secuestrar un avión militar ruso e incluso compartió una foto en su Twitter.
> 
> La noticia resultó ser falsa.
> 
> ...



Yo lo siento mucho pero es que si me lo dice una cuenta de Twitter, y además me lo postean aquí payasos como @Decimus, @El Promotor o @txusky_g, pues no me queda más remedio que verlo como una verdad irrebatible. Las bandas de gitanos están derrotando a los rusos. 

Terrible fracaso del ejército de Putin.

_"La hofensiba esta hataskadaAaAaAa, haun no a yegado a Jivraltar"_


----------



## Tales. (13 Mar 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Enhorabuena. 4 muñecos de Silicona.
> Si los Rusos se pusieran a sacar fotos de los muertos UkroNazis y las subieran a la nube, la nube se caería.



Son muñecos de silicona y los tanques rusos en llamas son inflables como los de Garbo, es todo una psyop anglojudía Rusia no ha perdido ni un hombre.


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> A primera vista no parece que las heridas sean de gravedad.
> 
> Un poco de betadine, un par de tiritas, un buen discurso de Putin y a seguir combatiendo por la madre patria rusa.
> 
> ...



es curioso, has citado 2 veces a burbujoII, tienes alguna conexion especial con el?


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

La transferencia de tropas no es posible ahora debido al control total del cielo por parte de las tropas rusas. El personal está siendo transportado en pequeños grupos por ferrocarril y transporte terrestre lo que dificulta severamente nuestras maniobras.

Zelensky ordenó reunir todas las tropas de reserva para la defensa de Kiev con el fin de evitar el cerco de la capital.


----------



## trichetin (13 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No hay por donde cogerlo. Como tampoco se entiende como los ucranianos no han petado ya los gaseoductos rusos para evitar esa entrada de divisas de su emenigo.



Algunas ideas sobre eso:

-El hijo de Biden es vicepresidente de la empresa que gestiona el tramo ucraniano de esos gasoductos.

-Si cortan el gas, sospecho que derepente a las televisiones occidenteales los ucranianos dejarán de darles pena y les importará un carajo el destino de Zelensky.

-Si cortan el gas, el gobierno ucraniano en pleno deberá ser enterrado en una fosa común en ataudes de plomo cubiertos por dos metros de hormigón.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Fíjese en el nivel... Un mercenario (profesional) jamás irá a un matadero como Ucrania. Son soldados profesionales no suicidas. Y Rusia no es un mindongui cualquiera.
> 
> Ejemplo de lo que se cuece en Ucrania, a día de hoy.



Es territorio comanche, con ejércitos clásicos y mercenarios de todo tipo de pelajes. Es una nueva guerra…sin reglas claras…


----------



## ccartech (13 Mar 2022)

Ejército ruso dentro de la ciudad de #Izjum /Izyum, región de Kharkiv. #Ucrania


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

las fuerzas rusas van a ir a por las centrales nucleares

esto es la clave para controlar el pais.. es importantisimo

observad como en los mapas las fuerzas cercana a kiev giran hacia el.oeste ... 

desde bielorrusia entraran mas fuerzas por el noroeste para tomar la central de RIVNE


----------



## Decimus (13 Mar 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Yo lo siento mucho pero es que si me lo dice una cuenta de Twitter, y además me lo postean aquí payasos como @Decimus, @El Promotor o @txusky_g, pues no me queda más remedio que verlo como una verdad irrebatible. Las bandas de gitanos están derrotando a los rusos. Terrible fracaso del ejército ruso de Putin.




Hasta ahora los turcos-mongólicos no han tenido ninguna victoria significativa.

El fracaso es mayúsculo.

Los muertos esteparios se amontonan como hormigas en las fosas comunes.

Ucrania será la tumba de Putin.


----------



## Decimus (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> las fuerzas rusas van a ir a por las centrales nucleares
> 
> esto es la clave para controlar el pais.. es importantisimo
> 
> ...




Creo que te has mojado un poquito y todo a la hora de escribirlo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

En algún lugar de Texas


----------



## MiguelLacano (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sr Julian (13 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Con todo tipo de material blindado que ha caido en manos ucranianas de los rusos, pantsirs y otros, no se si han pillado algún t90, más helicopteros y aviones los USA tienen para rato en analizar la tecnologia rusa.


----------



## HDR (13 Mar 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Hasta ahora los turcos-mongólicos no han tenido ninguna victoria significativa.
> 
> El fracaso es mayúsculo.
> 
> ...



Pues hasta ahora el ejército ruso, con menos de 200 mil efectivos movilizados, está venciendo a todo el ejército ucraniano en su territorio (200 mil y 1 millón en reserva + levas y extranjeros), avanzando de manera inexorable, causando muchas más bajas de las que recibe y preparando la masacre, ya inevitable, de las fuerzas ucranianas embolsadas en el este.

Es lo que hay. No llores como ayer, por favor.


----------



## Carlos Dutty (13 Mar 2022)

Menuda cámara de eco hay aquí, le hago ver a un forero que se ha confundido de modelo de tanque, y que efectivamente es un T90A ruso ardiendo, y va y me banea.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Lo mejor son las armas biológicas capturadas, algunas parecen ser unas autenticas joyas…


----------



## element (13 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> En algún lugar de Texas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 981591



Madre mia que frikis.


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> En algún lugar de Texas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 981591



la bandera usa no pega ahi....no mola. Esa efigie humana blanca detras es....Lincoln?


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Lo leyeron antes en burbuja.
> 
> Era evidente que Rusia (su servicio de inteligencia) iba a desplazar el foco hacia los intereses norteamericanos del sur, donde los EEUU llevan un desgaste acumulado de 20 años.
> El problema que tenemos ahora en EEUU y Europa es que OPEP+ simplemente va a dejar de suministrar crudo al planeta: Rusia por aislamiento obligado, y el resto de productores por incapacidad para exportarlo.




Y ESA ES LA CAUSA DE ESTA REORGANIZACION

LA.DEBILIDAD ENERGETICA DE OCCIDENTE ES BRUTAL....

NO HAY DIESEL !!!!!!!! SE ACABA EL PETROLEO BUENO A TODA VELOCIDAD

OCCIDENTE VA A COLAPSAR


----------



## Tales. (13 Mar 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Pues hasta ahora el ejército ruso, con menos de 200 mil efectivos movilizados, está venciendo a todo el ejército ucraniano en su territorio (200 mil y 1 millón en reserva + levas), avanzando de manera inexorable, causando muchas más bajas de las que recibe y preparando la masacre, ya inevitable, de las fuerzas ucranianas embolsadas en el este.
> 
> Es lo que hay. No llores como ayer, por favor.



Sin duda el ejército ruso sólo acumula éxitos estos días


----------



## MiguelLacano (13 Mar 2022)

El "héroe"...


----------



## keylargof (13 Mar 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Yo lo siento mucho pero es que si me lo dice una cuenta de Twitter, y además me lo postean aquí payasos como @Decimus, @El Promotor o @txusky_g, pues no me queda más remedio que verlo como una verdad irrebatible. Las bandas de gitanos están derrotando a los rusos.
> 
> Terrible fracaso del ejército de Putin.
> 
> _"La hofensiba esta hataskadaAaAaAa, haun no a yegado a Jivraltar"_



Esto lo dice el que el 25 de febrero dijo "hes hinpresionante los rusos, no se a bisto nada higual en toda la istoria"


----------



## Fauna iberica (13 Mar 2022)

El saco de estiércol este no para de hacer el ridículo.
Que manera de practicar el beso negro a biden.
Pero no te da vergüenza so perro?


----------



## tomasjos (13 Mar 2022)

Hay una contradicción. 6 brigadas son entre 20000 y 25000 hombres. No puedes destruirlas con 3000 bajas salvo que sean tres mil muertos lo que implicaría otros 10000 o 15000 heridos.

De todos modos si eso es así no entiendo cómo no se ha derrumbado el frente


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>




muy bueno

rusia esta salvando europa


----------



## HDR (13 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Esto lo dice el que el 25 de febrero dijo "hes hinpresionante los rusos, no se a bisto nada higual en toda la istoria"



No se ha visto nada igual, es increíble. Avanzar de esa manera en territorio hostil, con éxito, sin haberlo bombardeado todo antes, rodeando la capital,... La guerra la ganaron en las 2 primeras horas, cuando desintegraron a la aviación ucraniana. Lo que hay ahora es un baño de sangre absurdo para que Zelenski, que todavía no ha pegado ni un solo tiro, pueda hacerse el héroe frente a las cámaras, y vosotros aclamarlo.

Es la realidad, dais mucha pena tratando de subvertir los hechos para crearos un relato que no os va a durar ni 2 meses.


----------



## Decimus (13 Mar 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Pues hasta ahora el ejército ruso, con menos de 200 mil efectivos movilizados, está venciendo a todo el ejército ucraniano en su territorio (200 mil y 1 millón en reserva + levas), avanzando de manera inexorable, causando muchas más bajas de las que recibe y preparando la masacre, ya inevitable, de las fuerzas ucranianas embolsadas en el este.
> 
> Es lo que hay. No llores como ayer, por favor.



¿Pero que dices de que esta venciendo?

¿Qué objetivo operacional ha alcanzado? NINGUNO

¿Avanzando de manera inexorable? ¡¡¡SI LLEVAN DOS EMANAS ATASCADOS EN KIEV GILIPOLLAS!!!!

¿Causando más bajas de las que recibe? ¿Tienes información secreta del ministerio ruso y ucraniano para afirmar algo así? GENIO

_Preparando la masacre_. Y LOS APOYAS.... PEDAZO DE ESCORIA!

A partir de ahora te llamaré ESCORIA. Creo que te define muy bien. ¡JODER CON TU MADRE! Debe estar contenta de haber parido a semejante BICHO!


----------



## brunstark (13 Mar 2022)

La tortura fue darle un par de guantazos al patán inglés que se creía James Bond.
Vaya basura de mercenarios que hay ahora. 
Esos Belgas en el Congo.....esos si que eran mercs y no esta basura comedoritos.


----------



## Evil_ (13 Mar 2022)

Encontrais sentido a lo que veis???


----------



## Burbujo II (13 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> El saco de estiércol este no para de hacer el ridículo.
> Que manera de practicar el beso negro a biden.
> Pero no te da vergüenza so perro?



"Cuenta del Gobierno de la RDA".


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> La transferencia de tropas no es posible ahora debido al control total del cielo por parte de las tropas rusas. El personal está siendo transportado en pequeños grupos por ferrocarril y transporte terrestre lo que dificulta severamente nuestras maniobras.
> 
> Zelensky ordenó reunir todas las tropas de reserva para la defensa de Kiev con el fin de evitar el cerco de la capital.




el ejercito ukro ha colapsado o esta a punto...

sin nada aereo esto es jugar al tiro al nazi


----------



## cuasi-pepito (13 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> La transferencia de tropas no es posible ahora debido al control total del cielo por parte de las tropas rusas. El personal está siendo transportado en pequeños grupos por ferrocarril y transporte terrestre lo que dificulta severamente nuestras maniobras.
> 
> Zelensky ordenó reunir todas las tropas de reserva para la defensa de Kiev con el fin de evitar el cerco de la capital.



¿Entonces ya dan por perdido todo el este?


----------



## MiguelLacano (13 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Hay una contradicción. 6 brigadas son entre 20000 y 25000 hombres. No puedes destruirlas con 3000 bajas salvo que sean tres mil muertos lo que implicaría otros 10000 o 15000 heridos.
> 
> De todos modos si eso es así no entiendo cómo no se ha derrumbado el frente



Una cosa es dejar fuera de combate 6 brigadas y otra el número de muertos, efectivamente. Supongo que habrá que contar heridos, desaparecidos, huidos (la mayor parte. tal vez) y capturados.


----------



## Charidemo (13 Mar 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Por que le llamais monje?



Por no haber hecho lo de este año en el 2014. Creo recordar que se fue unos días a meditar en un templo ortodoxo.


----------



## LIRDISM (13 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Seis brigadas completas pueden ser 24.000-30.000 hombres perdidos, tampoco hay que exagerar las bajas de cada bando.


----------



## HDR (13 Mar 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> ¿Pero que dices de que esta venciendo?
> 
> ¿Qué objetivo operacional ha alcanzado? NINGUNO
> 
> ...



Pues ya estás llorando, como ayer. Vaya nenaza.

1 mes le llevó a EEUU tomar Irak, contra un ejército mucho más incompetente que el ucraniano, y que no tenía ni 1 solo avión de combate. Y lo hicieron bombardeando por doquier, no como los rusos que avanzan directamente sobre el terreno.

Esto es un paseo militar, por poco que os guste.


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Hay una contradicción. 6 brigadas son entre 20000 y 25000 hombres. No puedes destruirlas con 3000 bajas salvo que sean tres mil muertos lo que implicaría otros 10000 o 15000 heridos.
> 
> De todos modos si eso es así no entiendo cómo no se ha derrumbado el frente




creo que se ha derrumbado.. zelensky esta llamando a las tropas a que huyan hacia kiev a defender la capital


----------



## ccartech (13 Mar 2022)

8 espías del Mossad se han evaporado hasta ahora en el ataque del IRGC de Erbil. por Trinchera de resistencia


----------



## keylargof (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## brunstark (13 Mar 2022)

Si quieren negociar y sacar algo mejor lo hacen antes de que caiga Odessa.

Si los Rus toman Odessa sera el Dombass y toda la costa.
La pinza que se está preparando en el Este es de libro.

Dejar de creeros las producciones tiktoteras, a los ukros les están dando la del pulpo.


----------



## Dylan Leary (13 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> El "héroe"...



Del mismo panfleto









El precio de la luz podría superar los 1.000 euros MWh en verano


10 diciembre, 2022 Timis Local News - precio de la luz - José Enrique Vázquez ha apuntado también la posibilidad de que se produzca "una gran ola de pobreza




timis.es






Lo mejor la cabecera


----------



## Elimina (13 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> El "héroe"...



A Yanukovich le montaron un golpe de estado por la mitad de millones y un palacete.


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Mar 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Por no haber hecho lo de este año en el 2014. Creo recordar que se fue unos días a meditar en un templo ortodoxo.



otra razon hay unas pocas mas pero con eso mas o menos lo resume bien....


----------



## Decimus (13 Mar 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Pues ya estás llorando, como ayer.
> 
> 1 mes le llevó a EEUU tomar Irak, contra un ejército mucho más incompetente que el ucraniano, y que no tenía ni 1 solo avión de combate. Y lo hicieron bombardeando por doquier, no como los rusos que avanzan directamente sobre el terreno.
> 
> Esto es un paseo militar, por poco que os guste.



Irak: Invasión comenzó el día 20 de marzo. El miércoles 9 de abril los primeros tanques estadounidense entraron en Bagdad sin encontrar mucha resistencia 

¡IGUALITO GENIO! 

Mira de la wikipedia, para que no te deslomes, alguien tan cenutrio como tú debe de entender la aisguiente ftase: Para el año 2003 el poder aéreo de Irak contaba con aproximadamente 180 aviones de combate 

TENIAN AVIONES!!!! IMBÉCIL!!!!!!!!!


PASEO MILITAR PARA RUSIA DICE WAAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ


RETRASADO MENTAL! En serio, ¿eres subnormal o algo???? ¿te caíste de la cuna???? ¿tu padre es el tío de tu madre o algo así????????????????


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

que os parece ???

si putin ataca polonia la otan dira que bueno que ok peromcomo ataquen alemania

la.OTAN es basura.. nunca occidente se va a arrieagar a recibir una sola bomba atomica

RUSIA ES EL NUEVO BOSS

WASHINGTON--U.S. national security adviser Jake Sullivan warned of a full-fledged NATO response if a Russian strike were to hit member-state Poland, after an attack on a Ukrainian military base roughly 10 miles from the border.


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Lenin



ah carajo, con la vista cansada ya me esta pasando factura....bueno lo dejo pasar (la bandera usa), si hay yankies antinazis antisionistas o de izquierdas me vale con decir que no todos son iguales


----------



## Roedr (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> creo que se ha derrumbado.. zelensky esta llamando a las tropas a que huyan hacia kiev a defender la capital



si es así, se busca Reichstag en Kiev


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> que os parece ???
> 
> si putin ataca polonia la otan dira que bueno que ok peromcomo ataquen alemania
> 
> ...


----------



## Azote87 (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> que os parece ???
> 
> si putin ataca polonia la otan dira que bueno que ok peromcomo ataquen alemania
> 
> ...



Ya sabes vete corriendo a Moscú , que es el paraíso


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> la bandera usa no pega ahi....no mola. Esa efigie humana blanca detras es....Lincoln?



No pretendas que explique ese aquelarre...


----------



## Kreonte (13 Mar 2022)

Te atacan una base en Irak, te atacan un centro de entrenamiento de la OTAN en Ucrania destinado a preparar a los nuevos reclutas llegados de todas las partes del mundo (había más de 1000), te amenazan con considerarte un país hostil y sufrir consecuencias, incluso nucleares. Ya no aguanto más! ¿Nadie va a pegar un golpe en la mesa, levantar el dedo y decir basta? Ya no es una cuestión de orgullo, es una cuestión de dignidad.

*"Rise again and again until the lambs become Lions"*


----------



## Bartleby (13 Mar 2022)

Entre todos los focos de elevado riesgo de catástrofe tóxica, por encima de las centrales nucleares ucranianas está La Sexta, que barbaridad!!, cinco minutos de visionado han servido, lo mismo van de antifas que blanquean el nazismo, lo importante es generar odio.


----------



## [IΞI] (13 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> El "héroe"...



Si esto es cierto espero que sean los propios ucros los que lo ejecuten.


----------



## MiguelLacano (13 Mar 2022)

Las operaciones parece que van a entrar en otra fase.


----------



## ccartech (13 Mar 2022)

Peleas callejeras en Mariupol. La aviación y la artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa atacaron posiciones enemigas en la ciudad.


----------



## keylargof (13 Mar 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Irak: Invasión comenzó el día 20 de marzo. El miércoles 9 de abril los primeros tanques estadounidense entraron en Bagdad sin encontrar mucha resistencia
> 
> ¡IGUALITO GENIO!
> 
> ...



Es uno de los comedoritos más oligofrénicos. Debe ser para mear y no echar gota


----------



## HDR (13 Mar 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Irak: Invasión comenzó el día 20 de marzo. El miércoles 9 de abril los primeros tanques estadounidense entraron en Bagdad sin encontrar mucha resistencia



Ahora mismo pueden entrar los rusos en Kiev, si quieren. Igual que podrían haber entrado hace 2 semanas. Pero con decenas de miles de ucranianos muertos y la ciudad hecha ruinas. Eso hicisteis los otanitos en Bagdad.

Se nota que eres muy poco inteligente, hace falta muy poquito para ponerte berreando de rodillas.


----------



## tomasjos (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> que os parece ???
> 
> si putin ataca polonia la otan dira que bueno que ok peromcomo ataquen alemania
> 
> ...



No, un ataque a Polonia es la III GM.


----------



## Casino (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> 35 otan muertos esta mañana
> 2 americanos muertos en cerca de kiev
> 
> 
> ...




Está claro que no sabes por dónde te da el aire. No te preocupes. Ya me iré pasando por aquí para preguntarte si todo va según el plan.

No nos asustes mucho con las nukes cuando esto acabe.
Y ojito por Riga, que los bálticos no se piensan mucho darte un meco bien dado.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (13 Mar 2022)

Supongo que pedirán clemencia.


Pues el gobierno de Ucrania, al que estamos mandando armas y blanqueando, permite estas salvajadas.


----------



## ccartech (13 Mar 2022)

*7 militares ucranianos muertos como resultado del ataque con misiles rusos en el aeropuerto de Kropivnitsky ayer*








7 Ukrainian servicemen killed as result of Russian missile strike at Kropivnitsky airport yesterday Kropyvnytsky - Ukraine Interactive map - Ukraine Latest news on live map - liveuamap.com


7 Ukrainian servicemen killed as result of Russian missile strike at Kropivnitsky airport yesterday. Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news and information site dedicated to factual reporting of a variety of important topics including conflicts, human rights...




liveuamap.com


----------



## INE (13 Mar 2022)

Yo he tenido la desgracia de pasar unos años en Sevilla y del 1 de mayo hasta final de octubre es pleno verano. Me cago en mi vida,
qué putas las pase en ese clima infernal, de aire acondicionado a aire acondicionado medio año. Para el que lo quiera.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## tomasjos (13 Mar 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Irak: Invasión comenzó el día 20 de marzo. El miércoles 9 de abril los primeros tanques estadounidense entraron en Bagdad sin encontrar mucha resistencia
> 
> ¡IGUALITO GENIO!
> 
> ...



Decimus, el grueso dela fuerza aérea iraquí se fue a Irán. No hubo combate aéreo porque Irak nunca intento luchar así, más allá de unos pocos cazas


----------



## Roedr (13 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> No, un ataque a Polonia es la III GM.



Sí, espero que haya suficiente flujo de oxígeno en los cerebros del Kremlin como para evitar eso. 

Siendo optimista, sin razones, durante la Guerra Fría soviéticos y americanos sabían de sobra las líneas que no debían pasar para evitar un conflicto nuclear. Espero que ahora pase igual.


----------



## MiguelLacano (13 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Del mismo panfleto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puestos a dar credibilidad a panfletos, no sabría distinguir entre tanta basura, desde la BBC hasta el inmundo y pasando por cualquiera otro "occidental". Pero que este tío está forrado y tiene residencia en Gibraltar, eso lo tengo por seguro, y de fuente indubitativa. Ergo, que tenga en Miami y otros paraísos fiscales entre dentro de lo muy probable, sino seguro.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Mar 2022)

12:00h del 13-3-2022

Frente de Guerra kiev:

Lentamente avance rusos en varias zonas.




Frente Este :

Avances hacia Sievierodonetsk y sobre flanco izquierdo de kramatorsk




Frente Centrosur:

Grandes combates en la zona de Krivi rog. 




Y posible comienzo de ataques serios hacia a Odessa ( con pinzas)


----------



## delhierro (13 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Supongo que pedirán clemencia.
> 
> 
> Pues el gobierno de Ucrania, al que estamos mandando armas y blanqueando, permite estas salvajadas.



Esta siendo democratizado mediante torturas , si fuera en la zona liberada , abriria todos los putos telediarios.


----------



## Decimus (13 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Decimus, el grueso dela fuerza aérea iraquí se fue a Irán. No hubo combate aéreo porque Irak nunca intento luchar así, más allá de unos pocos cazas



Pero tenía!


----------



## ccartech (13 Mar 2022)

Paracaidistas seran ? 
LAS FUERZAS DE ATERRIZAJE AÉREO DE LA FEDERACIÓN DE RUSIA PENETRAN EN IPRIN.(cerca de KIEV)


----------



## HDR (13 Mar 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Pero tenía!



Buah qué subnormal 

Eres fácil de humillar.


----------



## Mongolo471 (13 Mar 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Irak: Invasión comenzó el día 20 de marzo. El miércoles 9 de abril los primeros tanques estadounidense entraron en Bagdad sin encontrar mucha resistencia
> 
> ¡IGUALITO GENIO!
> 
> ...



A los nazis les fue más fácil entrar en Francia, que era una potencia mundial.


----------



## bigmaller (13 Mar 2022)

CCoComp


Decimus dijo:


> Irak: Invasión comenzó el día 20 de marzo. El miércoles 9 de abril los primeros tanques estadounidense entraron en Bagdad sin encontrar mucha resistencia
> 
> ¡IGUALITO GENIO!
> 
> ...



Comparar estas dos guerras es demencial. 

Diez años sin recibir repuestos... . . Teatro llano. Poder aereo descomunal.... Kurdos en el norte.. No hagas el ridiculo.... Que capacidad demando y control tenian los iraquies.... Joder macho. De verdad. Que ganas de discutir por discutir.


----------



## Dylan Leary (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## delhierro (13 Mar 2022)

Azote87 dijo:


> Ya sabes vete corriendo a Moscú , que es el paraíso



Jaja esa frase queda un poco tonta ahora, lo mismo no hay que moverse...Los rusos vienen para aquí .


----------



## Harman (13 Mar 2022)

En la dirección este de Mariupol

El Frente Popular de Donetsk (DNR) sigue avanzando desde el este hacia Azovstal (2), que el Frente Nacional ha fortificado bien. Me parece que la situación en la Margen Izquierda evolucionará hasta alcanzar el río Kalmius cerca de Uspenovka, lo que permitirá cortar la agrupación de las AFU en la Margen Izquierda y los distritos del Este (1)

También es interesante el destino del pospuente (que conecta el 2 y el 3). Si este puente no existe, no habrá ningún lugar donde retirarse de Azovstal (2). Al final, habrá varios focos de resistencia terrorista que carecerán de toda comunicación.
En la dirección este de Mariupol

t.me/anna_news/24536

_Hay mapa en el enlace_


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (13 Mar 2022)

De un voluntario estadounidense en el frente de batalla fuera de Kiev:

"_Sentado cerca de la línea del frente, el último medio de transporte seguro parte hacia pastos más verdes. Queda un grupo central de unos 30 combatientes extranjeros de unas 200 personas que estaban aquí hace unos minutos.

La base de la que venimos fue alcanzada por cohetes en las primeras horas de la mañana. Se confirma la muerte de las personas con las que vivimos durante un par de días. Es solo cuestión de tiempo antes de que nuestra ubicación sea atacada. Estamos a punto de ser aislados por un Columna de tanques rusos en cualquier momento.

La comida, el agua y las municiones disminuyen lentamente. El estado de ánimo es sombrío, la gente está enviando sus últimos mensajes a amigos y familiares.

¿Dónde está la OTAN? ¿Dónde está el supuesto bien de la civilización occidental?_"

Una nota importante: este estadounidense es un veterano de operaciones especiales que completó despliegues de combate en Afganistán. Llegó a Ucrania antes de la guerra a gran escala de Rusia el 24 de febrero. Es un soldado experimentado y bien entrenado que renunció a su lucrativa carrera en los EE. UU. para ayudar a Ucrania.


----------



## delhierro (13 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


>



Ponen en color diferente los avances de las republicas, para que el mapa parezca menos rojo . En fin, al menos van admitiendo lo evidente.


----------



## Archimanguina (13 Mar 2022)

Evil_ dijo:


> Encontrais sentido a lo que veis???



me recuerda a tito torbe.


----------



## keylargof (13 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Supongo que pedirán clemencia.
> 
> 
> Pues el gobierno de Ucrania, al que estamos mandando armas y blanqueando, permite estas salvajadas.



Sigues a unos buenos manginas eh, estiercol? Apuesto a que eres un aliade huelebragas


----------



## INE (13 Mar 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> España es la costa y la cordillera Cantábrica.
> 
> Lo de dentro es nuestra Rusia para sacar trigo y darnos de comer.
> 
> ...



No has estado a 45 grados en tu vida, en la calle me refiero. Eso no hay quien lo aguante, ni los más acostumbrados
a ello. La vida en esas condiciones no tiene sentido, mientras que a -10º se hace vida perfectamente normal pudiendo
salir a la calle como una persona normal.


----------



## Dylan Leary (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Decimus (13 Mar 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Ahora mismo pueden entrar los rusos en Kiev, si quieren. Igual que podrían haber entrado hace 2 semanas. Pero con decenas de miles de ucranianos muertos y la ciudad hecha ruinas. Eso hicisteis los otanitos en Bagdad.
> 
> Se nota que eres muy poco inteligente, hace falta muy poquito para ponerte berreando de rodillas.





_Ahora mismo pueden entrar los rusos en Kiev, si quieren._

JAJAJAJAJAJJJAJAJAJA

Me lo pongo de firma gracias!!!!


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> RUSIA ES EL NUEVO BOSS



no



Archimanguina dijo:


> me recuerda a tito torbe.



titubea mucho, me huele a raro esta historia


----------



## Harman (13 Mar 2022)

Mercenarios llegaron a Kharkiv desde Israel. Todos con experiencia en las fuerzas especiales del Mossad y la policía del ejército.



_Espero que sean conscientes que está vez no se enfrentan a niños palestinos desarmados._


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Mar 2022)

Kadyrov se encuentra en los alrededores de Kiev, ha amonestado a sus soldados. No quiere perdón a Banderas en kiev

De pie junto a Kadyrov está el coronel Daniil Martynov, que lleva dos semanas en Ucrania. Por tanto, las imágenes mostradas confirman que Kadyrov está allí, aunque todavía no ha habido un comunicado oficial al respecto por parte de las autoridades de la República de Chechenia. El video también registró el informe de este oficial superior a Kadyrov sobre el progreso de la operación especial y la situación operativa en la dirección encomendada.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (13 Mar 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Enhorabuena. 4 muñecos de Silicona.
> Si los Rusos se pusieran a sacar fotos de los muertos UkroNazis y las subieran a la nube, la nube se caería.



Pocos soldados ucranianos he visto muertos hasta la fecha que hayan aparecido en la propaganda rusa, supongo que el que apenas hayan salido no significa que no haya o que sean pocos, significa que están perdiendo la batalla de la propaganda por goleada.


----------



## Decimus (13 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> CCoComp
> 
> Comparar estas dos guerras es demencial.
> 
> Diez años sin recibir repuestos... . . Teatro llano. Poder aereo descomunal.... Kurdos en el norte.. No hagas el ridiculo.... Que capacidad demando y control tenian los iraquies.... Joder macho. De verdad. Que ganas de discutir por discutir.



Es el nivel de retardo mental de los prorrusos JAJAJAJAJJ


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> 12:00h del 13-3-2022
> 
> Frente de Guerra kiev:
> 
> ...



A Odessa aún le queda...


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (13 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Fíjese en el nivel... Un mercenario (profesional) jamás irá a un matadero como Ucrania. Son soldados profesionales no suicidas. Y Rusia no es un mindongui cualquiera.
> 
> Ejemplo de lo que se cuece en Ucrania, a día de hoy.



Hazaña épica la del ukano. Esperemos que pronto la publiquen en El Mundo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> A Odessa aún le queda...



Lo sé, pero el rio suena....


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (13 Mar 2022)

Evil_ dijo:


> Encontrais sentido a lo que veis???




¿Intentan pegarle un monitor al trasero con celo, o no sé lo que veo?


----------



## Stajanov (13 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Seis brigadas completas pueden ser 24.000-30.000 hombres perdidos, tampoco hay que exagerar las bajas de cada bando.
> [/QUO A esta altura las brigadas ucras deben ser ya poco más que esqueletos de tamaño batallón.


----------



## HDR (13 Mar 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> _Ahora mismo pueden entrar los rusos en Kiev, si quieren._
> 
> JAJAJAJAJAJJJAJAJAJA
> 
> Me lo pongo de firma gracias!!!!



De nada, ahora ya habrá algo de verdad en el contenido de todos tus mensajes.

Sí, en efecto, las tropas rusas están, literalmente, delante de Kiev desde hace días. Lo único que impide que los bombarderos y la artillería abran el camino hacia el interior de la urbe es la voluntad por evitar una masacre entre civiles.

No sé por qué ese énfasis en negar la realidad. Hasta los medios occidentales otaneros, manipulados de principio a fin, dicen que los rusos están rodeando Kiev sin entrar dentro.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## bigmaller (13 Mar 2022)

La unica forma de reparar esos puentes es estando en iraq, paradójicamente


----------



## Zhukov (13 Mar 2022)

Me lo he tragado, y sí, el acento del narrador es cargante. No sé de dónde.

No dice más que generalidades y está equivocado.

Sí, el ejército ruso depende del ferrocarril. Y lo dice como si fuera algo malo.

En realidad los ejércitos de la OTAN desde que acabó la guerra fría son incapaces de cualquier esfuerzo logístico. Para mover unos pocos tanques y camiones lo hacen por carretera.

Las normas de que las operaciones deben limitarse a 150 km de la cabecera de tren más cercana son eso, normas, y soviéticas además. Es lo aconsejable. Decir que los alemanes u americanos podían operar con camiones o carretas a 600 km del ferrocarril es hacer de la necesidad virtud. Como cualquiera que sepa un poco del tema de mercancías y logística te podrá decir, por tren puedes mover cargas mucho mayores y a mucha más distancia con menor coste que con camión. Esto es obvio pero no tanto en España que por las circunstancias especiales todo va por carretera.

Sí, los americanos tienen una capacidad logística de transporte por carretera enorme, pero porque no les queda otra. Sus guerras son en el extranjero en países tercermundistas y tienen que tirar de camiones. Si pudieran usar el ferrocarril lo harían.

Además, estamos en 2022, no en 1942. Rusia no necesita tanto el ferrocarril para el transporte ahora hay carreteras modernas. Y el transporte de suministros no es necesario hacerlo en camiones militares Ural o KaMaz, pudiendo usar camiones remolque civiles que cargan mucho más y a mayor velocidad, como muestra de la capacidad logística rusa ver los convoyes de camiones de la ayuda humanitaria con los que se consiguió romper el bloqueo ucraniano y alimentar a la población de Donbass. Si son capaces de llevar víveres para millones de personas, más fácil todavía para sólo cien mil soldados.

El listo del artículo pretende que el objetivo ruso son las ciudades porque en ellas hay estaciones de tren. Para empezar, el mapa que está usando es el de las líneas de pasajeros, cuando lo que le interesan a los rusos son las líneas de mercancías, que son dos sistemas distintos, y ese ya lo tienen en su poder, tienen el Donbass y tras tomar Volnovakha pueden conectar con Crimea y por el puente que hicieron los rusos con la Rusia continental.

. Ver los mapas en inglés en este sitio






maps - Ukraine and Moldova


maps - Ukraine and Moldova



www.bueker.net






No necesitan Sumy ni Chernigov para nada. Ni siquiera Kharkov. En los centros de las ciudades sólo están las estaciones. Las terminales de carga y descarga. Lo interesante a efectos militares son las líneas ferroviarias de circunvalación que conectan unas líneas con otras y permiten pasar trenes de una vía a otra.

También es mentira eso de que los ucranianos volaron las conexiones de raíl con Rusia, en primer lugar les pilló por sorpresa, y en segundo lugar que hay tantas que no podrían cortarlas todas aunque quisieran.

En tercer lugar, arreglar una vía férrea es sencillo, mucho más que arreglar una carretera. Los rusos han conseguido en pocos días restablecer la comunicación ferroviaria de Crimea con Ucrania, que los ukros se habían llevado los raíles y hasta las traviesas.

Que la logística rusa no tiene ningún problema, y menos todavía pudiendo usar suministros y munición capturados. Tampoco necesitan tantos miles de toneladas de munición como en 1941-1945, ya que no emplean bombardeos de artillería en masa.

No creo que el convoy ese tan largo de Kiev tenga ningún problema de logística, aparte del atasco de tráfico de meter tantos vehículos por una carretera. Si van despacio es o porque no tienen prisa o porque están acumulando fuerzas y municiones para un asalto a Kiev. Ni idea de qué traman los rusos, pero va a ser sonado.


----------



## Decimus (13 Mar 2022)

HDR dijo:


> De nada, ahora ya habrá algo de verdad en el contenido de todos tus mensajes.
> 
> Sí, en efecto, las tropas rusas están, literalmente, delante de Kiev desde hace días. Lo único que impide que los bombarderos y la artillería abran el camino hacia el interior de la urbe es la voluntad por evitar una masacre entre civiles.
> 
> No sé por qué ese énfasis en negar la realidad. Hasta los medios occidentales otaneros, manipulados de principio a fin, dicen que los rusos están rodeando Kiev sin entrar dentro.



Tu nivel de retraso mental es ilimitado.


----------



## Michael_Knight (13 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> En algún lugar de Texas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 981591



Los de la Doritocavern.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> joder pies yo tengo almacenados uns 250 kg de estiercol de ovino/cabra. 100% eco.



Tú eres estiércol, no apeles a los rumiantes.


HDR dijo:


> De nada, ahora ya habrá algo de verdad en el contenido de todos tus mensajes.
> 
> Sí, en efecto, las tropas rusas están, literalmente, delante de Kiev desde hace días. Lo único que impide que los bombarderos y la artillería abran el camino hacia el interior de la urbe es la voluntad por evitar una masacre entre civiles.
> 
> No sé por qué ese énfasis en negar la realidad. Hasta los medios occidentales otaneros, manipulados de principio a fin, dicen que los rusos están rodeando Kiev sin entrar dentro.



Que intenten entrar.


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Mercenarios llegaron a Kharkiv desde Israel. Todos con experiencia en las fuerzas especiales del Mossad y la policía del ejército.
> 
> 
> 
> _Espero que sean conscientes que está vez no se enfrentan a niños palestinos desarmados._



nanzis y sionistas mas los yihadistas follacabras todo en un pack, la mierda reencontrandose en destino al estiercol del suelo y los gusanos esperando para criar malvas en ellos


----------



## Billy Ray (13 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Pocos soldados ucranianos he visto muertos hasta la fecha que hayan aparecido en la propaganda rusa, supongo que el que apenas hayan salido no significa que no haya o que sean pocos, significa que están perdiendo la batalla de la propaganda por goleada.



Propaganda para enfermos mentales, en todas las guerras hay muertos, los rusos podrían mostrar lo mismo. Pero habla muy bien de ellos no caer en esa bajeza.


----------



## delhierro (13 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> no
> titubea mucho, me huele a raro esta historia



Putin titubea, el tipo pudo hacer esto hace 8 años sin despeinarse. Se ha visto claro que aquello de "los anglos estan esperando a que entre para empezar la IIIGM era un truño". 

El problema para el , es que ahora no tienen más remedio que dar el paso en la esfera economica. Rusia necesita comunismo de guerra, y en el plano internacional, necesita su propio pacto. Putin no queria esto. Por eso sus pasos parecen incoherentes, siempre aprieta lo minimo esperando un acuerdo con occidente. 









El viaje secreto de Rudolf Hess al Reino Unido


La llegada del lugarteniente de Hitler, Rudolf Hess, al Reino Unido se convirtió en uno de los grandes enigmas de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Por




www.xlsemanal.com





Le va a dar igual, es a muerte. Así que o da los pasos el, o los da otro o le asfixian.


----------



## El Exterminador (13 Mar 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Tu nivel de retraso mental es ilimitado.



El tuyo directamente escapa a cualquier escala o baremo, estamos ante una nueva variante de retraso cognitivo e indigencia mental


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Mar 2022)

están utilizando a los follacabras chechenos para esto, seguro que las madres, esposas y novias rusas estarían encantadas de saberlo


----------



## NEKRO (13 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Seis brigadas completas pueden ser 24.000-30.000 hombres perdidos, tampoco hay que exagerar las bajas de cada bando.



Quizás quiere decir que los ucranianos han perdido todo el armamento pesado de esas brigadas más los 3000-6000 soldados que dice y no sabemos el número de heridos. No es la pérdida en efectivos pero si es una pérdida en estructura organizativa.
Si no es una columpiada.


----------



## bigmaller (13 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Lo sé, pero el rio suena....



Espero que odessa ni la toquen y se rindan los ukros alli atrincherados una vez caiga kiev


----------



## brunstark (13 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Lo sé, pero el rio suena....



Odessa es una pieza clave pero costosa.
Rusia, creo yo, aún esta intentando una salida de la guerra digna para Ucrania.

Si esto no sucede pronto, entonces Odessa caerá y el coste será asumido pero implicaría que Ucrania se quedaría sin salida digna pues toda la costa ganada con sangre no entraría en ninguna negociación.
Odessa cae cuando Putin quiera. 

Si los ukros quieren salvar los muebles les queda un telediario.


----------



## HDR (13 Mar 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Tu nivel de retraso mental es ilimitado.



¿Qué vas a hacer cuando Putin gane la guerra (ya la ha ganado), se anexione media Ucrania, Zelenski acabe por ahí reventado, y Europa en crisis económica y suplicando para que no le cierren el gas?

Se vienen tiempos duros para los manginas como tú. Lo siento mucho


----------



## Billy Ray (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Evil_ (13 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¿Intentan pegarle un monitor al trasero con celo, o no sé lo que veo?



Nada de ese video tiene sentido.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (13 Mar 2022)

"_40 demócratas de la Cámara de Representantes firmaron una carta de 2019 pidiendo al Departamento de Estado que designe al Batallón Azov neonazi de Ucrania como una organización terrorista_".


Spoiler


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## bigmaller (13 Mar 2022)

Y


delhierro dijo:


> Putin titubea, el tipo pudo hacer esto hace 8 años sin despeinarse. Se ha visto claro que aquello de "los anglos estan esperando a que entre para empezar la IIIGM era un truño".
> 
> El problema para el , es que ahora no tienen más remedio que dar el paso en la esfera economica. Rusia necesita comunismo de guerra, y en el plano internacional, necesita su propio pacto. Putin no queria esto. Por eso sus pasos parecen incoherentes, siempre aprieta lo minimo esperando un acuerdo con occidente.
> 
> ...



o creo que se queria asegurar de ciertas cosas antes de pegar el golpe en la mesa. 

Y el OK de china era uno.


----------



## MiguelLacano (13 Mar 2022)

Para los hipercorruptos europedos, la Ucrania de Zelensky era un lodazal de corruptos... (antes del ataque ruso, ahora debe ser un vergel de eficiencia y seriedad, sin duda).






Informe Especial 23/2021: Reducir la gran corrupción en Ucrania: varias iniciativas de la UE con resultados todavía insuficientes


European Court of auditors, the guardians of the EU finances. This site is available in 24 languages




www.eca.europa.eu


----------



## Archimanguina (13 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Supongo que pedirán clemencia.
> 
> 
> Pues el gobierno de Ucrania, al que estamos mandando armas y blanqueando, permite estas salvajadas.



digo yo que por la noche los dejaran ir a algun aitio caliente o por el contrario amanecen tiesos. El que esta en calzones no creo que llegue ni a la noche, ya tiene sintomas de hipotermia severa

Menuda forma mas hujoputesca de matarlos, los matan de frio.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (13 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Eso es mentalidad anglo, no rusa, tienes el prisma deformado por la forma de hacer de los pérfidos. Y es precisamente lo que hacian en los años 30-40, mira con qué unidades atacó Monty en El Alamein, a quienes mandó por delante. O en Market Garden, ¿quien iba delante del XXX cuerpo para comerse todos los Pak anticarro alemanes?. No, ya no estamos en los años treinta, pero eso es precisamente lo que harian los anglos, en Las Malvinas lo mismo con sus Ghurkas nepalíes, siempre igual esos cerdos. Pero tú acusando a los rusos de hacer algo que los ingleses siempre hacen, algo que por otra parte no han hecho, a excepción de los chechenos.




Yo no he dicho que los ingleses y los franceses no lo hagan, siempre lo han hecho. Sin embargo los rusos y los moros antes no lo hacían y ahora si que lo hacen. En Siria tanto Rusia como especialmente Irán tienen una auténtica legión extranjera montada donde hay pakistaníes, afganos, chechenos y de otras repúblicas de la Ex URSS, palestinos, yemeníes, iraquíes, incluso chiitas de Arabia Saudí o Bahrein, y que son los que ponen casi todas las bajas.

En la guerra civil Siria que de civil desde hace ya varios años no tiene nada lo que menos hay son sirios, sin esta legión extranjera la guerra habría terminado ya hace años.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Mercenarios llegaron a Kharkiv desde Israel. Todos con experiencia en las fuerzas especiales del Mossad y la policía del ejército.
> 
> 
> 
> _Espero que sean conscientes que está vez no se enfrentan a niños palestinos desarmados._



Hablando de eso...

.... Cuándo mandamos armas a los palestinos?


----------



## Dylan Leary (13 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Pocos soldados ucranianos he visto muertos hasta la fecha que hayan aparecido en la propaganda rusa, supongo que el que apenas hayan salido no significa que no haya o que sean pocos, significa que están perdiendo la batalla de la propaganda por goleada.



También tiene que ver con el planteamiento inicial de Rusia de no llamar a las cosas por su nombre, esto no era una guerra ni una invasión para ellos.


----------



## Kreonte (13 Mar 2022)

Lo de Ucrania es una base cn instructores de la OTAN (de todas partes) y pintan mucho porque el dirigente legítimo de un país soberano le ha permitdo adiestrar a las tropas, y no sólo eso sino que le ruega que entre para defenderle de otro estado invasor con intenciones de anexionarse o repartir los territorios para hacerlos estado satélite. En este sentido es tan legítimo como lo que hizo Rusia en Siria. Amenazó USA a Rusia o bombardeó alguna posición rusa?
Irak en realidad me suda un huevo, pero viendo que "estamos" recibiendo bofetadas por todos lados y nadie dice nada, hasta al más pacifista como yo se le empiezan a hinchar los cojones.


----------



## McNulty (13 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Pocos soldados ucranianos he visto muertos hasta la fecha que hayan aparecido en la propaganda rusa, supongo que el que apenas hayan salido no significa que no haya o que sean pocos, significa que están perdiendo la batalla de la propaganda por goleada.




El recuento ruso de bajas ucranianas es éste.




USA habla de 6000 soldados rusos muertos (seguramente sea la mitad o ni eso).


----------



## Mongolo471 (13 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> 12:00h del 13-3-2022
> 
> Frente de Guerra kiev:
> 
> ...



Qué separadas están las fuerzas ucranianas, así no hay quien pueda tener una buena defensa, y los rusos son mancos o no sé a qué juegan, así solo tendrán grupos de guerrillas o partisanos que les van a dar por culo.


----------



## HDR (13 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Que intenten entrar.



Al final lo harán, pero después de sacar a todos los civiles posibles, y habiendo debilitado mucho a los defensores previamente.


----------



## Egam (13 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¿Intentan pegarle un monitor al trasero con celo, o no sé lo que veo?



Creo que le estan sujetando una placa, para hacer una radiografia.


----------



## Harman (13 Mar 2022)

1/2 Otra prueba de que Ucrania no cumple con las reglas de la guerra

Personas armadas con ropa ordinaria circulan por la ciudad en vehículos civiles . Después de que las unidades rusas los destruyan legalmente como una amenaza, los medios de comunicación ucranianos mostrarán una propaganda

2/2 imagen sobre la ejecución de la población "pacífica".


----------



## Roedr (13 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Me lo he tragado, y sí, el acento del narrador es cargante. No sé de dónde.
> 
> No dice más que generalidades y está equivocado.
> 
> ...



Lo que comentas de la logística y la OTAN concuerda bien con lo que escuché en una entrevista al ex-JEMAD Alejandre. Decía que él había visto maniobras rusas con 200k soldados, y que la OTAN no podía hacer algo parecido ni mañana, ni pasado, ni el próximo mes.


----------



## Dylan Leary (13 Mar 2022)

Mariupol. To date, 2,187 Mariupol residents have died from attacks by the occupiers - the City Council

22 bombings have been committed in the last 22 hours. About 100 bombs were dropped


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

Mariupol.

Las fuerzas de DPR desde el este continúan moviéndose hacia Azovstal (2) el cual los Batallones Nacionales han fortificado bien. Veo que la situación en la Margen Izquierda se desarrollará hacia la salida al río. Kalmius en el área de Uspenovka que cortará la agrupación APU en la Margen Izquierda y las regiones del Este (1)

También es interesante el destino del puente (enlace de 2 y 3). Si este puente no existe, entonces no habrá ningún lugar para retirarse de Azovstal (2). Al final, habrá varios focos de resistencia terrorista, que carecerán de toda comunicación.


----------



## HDR (13 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Y
> 
> o creo que se queria asegurar de ciertas cosas antes de pegar el golpe en la mesa.
> 
> Y el OK de china era uno.



China, al fin y al cabo, se va a ver en lo mismo a no mucho tardar, con Taiwán. Y van a querer tener a Rusia y a Putin de su lado, no enfrente. Quién no querría.


----------



## delhierro (13 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Y
> 
> o creo que se queria asegurar de ciertas cosas antes de pegar el golpe en la mesa.
> 
> Y el OK de china era uno.



China no puede hacer otra cosa que apoyar a Rusia o ser la siguiente. Dentro de 5-7 años no necesitaria a Rusia ahora si. No tienen suficientes misiles atomicos como para empatar una guerra con los yanquies.

Si el caso fuera el que dices, ya hubiera cortado el gas , y el asalto de ucrania hubiera tenido un presidente prorusoso, compra de gente etc... Queria negociar con occidente incluso despues de conseguir paz para las republicas. Es lo único que cuadra con lo que esta haciendo.


----------



## Mongolo471 (13 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> El recuento ruso de bajas ucranianas es éste.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 981640
> 
> ...



Dudo mucho que Ucrania haya tenido tanto material. Lo divides por la mitad y te sobran.


----------



## pemebe (13 Mar 2022)

Datos oficiales de la ONU cerrados a la media noche del dia 11:









OHCHR | Ukraine: civilian casualty update







www.ohchr.org





a total of 579 killed (110 men, 75 women, 6 girls, and 9 boys, as well as 27 children and 352 adults whose sex is yet unknown)
a total of 1,002 injured (85 men, 68 women, 14 girls, and 4 boys, as well as 36 children and 795 adults whose sex is yet unknown)

In Donetsk and Luhansk regions: 632 casualties (130 killed and 502 injured)
On Government-controlled territory: 490 casualties (105 killed and 385 injured)
On territory controlled by the self-proclaimed ‘republics’: 142 casualties (25 killed and 117 injured)

In other regions of Ukraine (the city of Kyiv, and Cherkasy, Chernihiv, Kharkiv, Kherson, Kyiv, Mykolaiv, Odesa, Sumy, Zaporizhzhia, Dnipropetrovsk and Zhytomyr regions), which were under Government control when casualties occurred: 949 casualties (449 killed and 500 injured)
en los primeros 15 dias (24 febrero a 6 de marzo): 406 muertos y 801 heridos.
en los 5 siguientes (7 de marzo a 11 de marzo): 173 muertos y 201 heridos.

Despues de un incremento bestial de ataques en ciudades hemos pasado de 27 muertos y 53 heridos por dia a 35 muertos y 40 heridos (pasando de 88 a 75 victimas por dia)

Por la relacion de muertos/heridos de los 5 ultimos dias, da la impresion de que algunos de los muertos son de los heridos anteriores y deberia haber más heridos en los ultimos 5 diás.

DATO mata RELATO.

PD: Todas las muertes tanto de civiles como de militares son una desgracia.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (13 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> El recuento ruso de bajas ucranianas es éste.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 981640
> 
> ...




Bastante menos, pero más de la mitad. A juzgar por los vídeos yo estimo entre 4000 y 5000 KIA´s rusas, lo cual es una auténtica burrada si tenemos en cuenta que entre 1979 y 1989 en Afganistán murieron unos 15000 rusos, en realidad fueron algunos más pero eso es lo que dicen las fuentes oficiales.


----------



## Arraki (13 Mar 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Pero sin son del 2015 SUBNORMAL
> 
> JAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Putin titubea, el tipo pudo hacer esto hace 8 años sin despeinarse. Se ha visto claro que aquello de "los anglos estan esperando a que entre para empezar la IIIGM era un truño".
> 
> El problema para el , es que ahora no tienen más remedio que dar el paso en la esfera economica. Rusia necesita comunismo de guerra, y en el plano internacional, necesita su propio pacto. Putin no queria esto. Por eso sus pasos parecen incoherentes, siempre aprieta lo minimo esperando un acuerdo con occidente.
> 
> ...



No se si los militares rusos a los que ha visto perder companeros suyos en siria, especialmente al piloto fallecido a traicion por f16 turco y el tupolev derribado por isisrahell entre otras cosas, pensarán lo mismo de el. A saber qué cono hace o piensa él....No hago comentarios de salon de cunado con estos temas porque se dicen tonterias. Solo una cosa es verdad, es impredecible hasta cierto punto....A saber si va a cometer los mismos errores con siria que se quedó en el 75% del territorio recuperado en favor de Assad.

Haber entrado en donbass en el 2014 en lugar de ahora? No habria cambiado nada, era hacer exactamente esto mismo y borrar a los nanzis del gobierno y de ucrania pero en 2014, y no lo hizo. A no ser que haya querido mas tiempo para prepararse (pero ya estaba preparado militarmente cuando entro en siria).


----------



## HDR (13 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> El recuento ruso de bajas ucranianas es éste.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 981640
> 
> ...



133 cazas derribados en apenas 2 semanas... Qué desastre el ejército ucraniano...

Paseo militar.


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Una cosa es dejar fuera de combate 6 brigadas y otra el número de muertos, efectivamente. Supongo que habrá que contar heridos, desaparecidos, huidos (la mayor parte. tal vez) y capturados.




espero que los 3000 muertos estuvieran vacunados eh ?? o ya veras que foco de covid la morgue


----------



## Roedr (13 Mar 2022)

HDR dijo:


> China, al fin y al cabo, se va a ver en lo mismo a no mucho tardar, con Taiwán. Y van a querer tener a Rusia y a Putin de su lado, no enfrente. Quién no querría.



Cuando China se zampe a Taiwan verás las terribles sanciones de la UE y USA, y la reacción de los mass media. Mirarán para otro lado y se acabó. Lo mismo que hizo UK con HK hace nada.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Mar 2022)

Qué ha pasado al final con lo de los misiles iraníes que han impactado en el consulado EEUU en Irak?

Imagino que como poco Occidente no podrá acceder al petróleo iraní por mucho que se renegocie el tratado nuclear, no?

Irán no suma, Venezuela no tiene capacidad para incrementar producción mucho más allá de algunas decenas de miles de barriles/día, o sea, nada. A ver que dicen los Saudis y Emiratos...


----------



## piru (13 Mar 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Perdona, pero Embraer de brasileña tiene alguna fábrica, porque el capital, de brasileño no tiene nada… de verdad que sois inocentes ehhh, hay más capital de embraer en suiza que en Brasil.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



La compró Boeing


----------



## Zhukov (13 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Hay una contradicción. 6 brigadas son entre 20000 y 25000 hombres. No puedes destruirlas con 3000 bajas salvo que sean tres mil muertos lo que implicaría otros 10000 o 15000 heridos.
> 
> De todos modos si eso es así no entiendo cómo no se ha derrumbado el frente



¡Leeros el puto blog coño! He dado informes precisos sobre esta batalla









Guerra en Ucrania - War in Ukraine


Lo que no quieren que sepas sobre la guerra 2014-2022? - Informes de guerra desde el lado ruso - War reports and military analysis from Russian sources - La Horrible Realidad™




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com













Parte de guerra 10/03/2022 – varios informes


Situación general – fuentes rusas Frente Oeste En la dirección sur, las fuerzas rusas se acercaron a Nikolaev. Después del cerco de la agrupación enemiga, comenzará su destrucción y la limpie…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com





Resumen para recién llegados:

Las "Brigadas" ucranianas en realidad sólo lo son de nombre, son regimientos reforzados no suelen tener más de media docena de batallones y no están todos desplegados en el frente, los rotaban entre el frente y su base de despliegue permanente en la retaguardia, en la que siempre había un batallón depósito. Una brigada ukra típica con suerte tendrá 3.000 hombres

En la batalla de Volnovakha creo que atraparon a batallones sueltos de seis brigadas distintas que eran la fuerza que cubría la retaguardia mientras que el resto escapaban al norte para rehacer otro frente.

En total han causado 3.000 bajas al enemigo, más otro número indeterminado de soldados que entregaron las armas y se les permitió irse a casa, más los que simplemente huyeron. Quizá otro millar de hombres.

Y lo que es más, los recuentos sólo cuentan los soldados de las brigadas del ejército, no cuentan los paramilitares de la Guardia Nacional o los nazis, a los que simplemente no se les ha dado cuartel. Como estos batallones suelen estar amalgamados con las brigadas, posiblemente las bajas reales del enemigo en el cerco de Volnovakha sean más de cinco mil.

EDITO: He actualizado el recuento, siguen encontrando muertos y sacando heridos. Algunos heridos pasan a mayor vida, pero siguen aumentando las bajas, posiblemente porque estén destruyendo a los restos de estas brigadas que fueron a Mariupol.

Bajas del enemigo a día 12

95 Brigada- 82 muertos y 102 heridos
25 Brigada Aerotransportada 78 muertos y 107 heridos
56 Brigada – 103 muertos y 130 heridos.
54 Brigada -137 muertos y 151 heridos.
53 Brigada – 272 muertos incluido el comandante de la brigada, y 292 heridos
36 Brigada Infantería de Marina; 246 muertos y 295 heridos
12 Brigada 205 muertos y 235 heridos

Total: 1.123 muertos, 1.312 heridos, 1.117 prisioneros, 159 que se pasaron para un total de 3.711 bajas.

30% muertos 35% heridos 30% prisioneros 5% desertores o pasados las cifras son dimensionalmente correctas y por comparaciones históricas también realistas, lo que llama la atención es el elevado ratio de muertos, muchos habrán sido pasados por las armas.


----------



## Arraki (13 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Bastante menos, pero más de la mitad. A juzgar por los vídeos yo estimo entre 4000 y 5000 KIA´s rusas, lo cual es una auténtica burrada si tenemos en cuenta que entre 1979 y 1989 en Afganistán murieron unos 15000 rusos, en realidad fueron algunos más pero eso es lo que dicen las fuentes oficiales.



A juzgar por los vídeos?  

Grandes analistas militares tenemos en este foro


----------



## HDR (13 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Cuando China se zampe a Taiwan verás las terribles sanciones de la UE y USA



Y que a la UE y a EEUU harán el triple de daño económico que a China


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (13 Mar 2022)

El asesor de seguridad nacional de Estados Unidos, Jake Sullivan, ha dicho que si Rusia "dispara" al territorio de la OTAN, el bloque respondería con "toda su fuerza".

Sullivan dijo que activaría el Artículo 5 de la OTAN, que dice que un ataque a un aliado de la OTAN se consideraría un ataque a todos los aliados.

También dijo que Estados Unidos está advirtiendo a Rusia directamente contra el uso de armas químicas, y agregó que si Vladimir Putin desplegara armas de destrucción masiva, sería una "línea adicional impactante" que cruzaría en el derecho internacional.


----------



## Decimus (13 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Y que?


----------



## delhierro (13 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Haber entrado en donbass en el 2014 en lugar de ahora? No habria cambiado nada, era hacer exactamente esto mismo y borrar a los nanzis del gobierno y de ucrania pero en 2014, y no lo hizo. A no ser que haya querido mas tiempo para prepararse (pero ya estaba preparado militarmente cuando entro en siria).



Los que se han consolidado y preparado han sido los de kiev con todo el apoyo y la pasta de occidente. Rusia, claro tambien ha avanzado pero no es significativo. Los pepinos llevan ahi tiempo. Son los misiles nucleares los que equilibran el tema.

En 2014 con 20.000 y armas lo tenia hecho. Fue un tema economico. No queria cortar lazos con occidente. En estos años ha visto que iban por rusia hiciera lo que hiciera ( le ha costado verlo ), posiblemente por eso ha dado un golpe ne la mesa. Pero esperando negociar despues. Es un tipo pragmatico, no entiende la mentalidad de aquí me temo.


----------



## Impresionante (13 Mar 2022)

. El Gobierno de Rusia anuncia una orden de detención contra el multimillonario George Soros, principal promotor del conflicto en Ucrania


----------



## bigmaller (13 Mar 2022)

Aun no.


piru dijo:


> La compró Boeing


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sí, espero que haya suficiente flujo de oxígeno en los cerebros del Kremlin como para evitar eso.
> 
> Siendo optimista, sin razones, durante la Guerra Fría soviéticos y americanos sabían de sobra las líneas que no debían pasar para evitar un conflicto nuclear. Espero que ahora pase igual.




si se le toca mas los huevos a rusia es lo que van a tener


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> El asesor de seguridad nacional de Estados Unidos, Jake Sullivan, ha dicho que si Rusia "dispara" al territorio de la OTAN, el bloque respondería con "toda su fuerza".
> 
> Sullivan dijo que activaría el Artículo 5 de la OTAN, que dice que un ataque a un aliado de la OTAN se consideraría un ataque a todos los aliados.
> 
> También dijo que Estados Unidos está advirtiendo a Rusia directamente contra el uso de armas químicas, y agregó que si Vladimir Putin desplegara armas de destrucción masiva, sería una "línea adicional impactante" que cruzaría en el derecho internacional.



Ya ha desplegado el armamento nuclear…este sujeto de que planeta viene…


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . El Gobierno de Rusia anuncia una orden de detención contra el multimillonario George Soros, principal promotor del conflicto en Ucrania



Eso merece hilo propio en el principal.


----------



## bigmaller (13 Mar 2022)

HDR dijo:


> China, al fin y al cabo, se va a ver en lo mismo a no mucho tardar, con Taiwán. Y van a querer tener a Rusia y a Putin de su lado, no enfrente. Quién no querría.



Creo que no. La cuestion de taiwan, si USA no mete mierda e intenta meterla en la OTAN, acabará cayendo por su propio peso. China no tiene prisa con taiwan. Rusia tenia prisa porque ukrania iba directa a la otan.

Putin necesitaba asegurarse el apoyo de china para la desconexion con occidente.


----------



## HDR (13 Mar 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Y que?



"Los están reventando, sí. ¿Y qué?"


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (13 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> El asesor de seguridad nacional de Estados Unidos, Jake Sullivan, ha dicho que si Rusia "dispara" al territorio de la OTAN, el bloque respondería con "toda su fuerza".
> 
> Sullivan dijo que activaría el Artículo 5 de la OTAN, que dice que un ataque a un aliado de la OTAN se consideraría un ataque a todos los aliados.
> 
> También dijo que Estados Unidos está advirtiendo a Rusia directamente contra el uso de armas químicas, y agregó que si Vladimir Putin desplegara armas de destrucción masiva, sería una "línea adicional impactante" que cruzaría en el derecho internacional.



Os lo traduzco: que a USA (OTAN) poco le parece esta guerrita en Ucrania, y lejos de pretender pacificar, envían más armas para que muera más gente, pero como eso no ha sido suficiente para que Putin muerda el anzuelo de un guerra continental que incluya a la OTAN y sobre todo a la UE, pues que están buscando una falsa bandera o el más mínimo error para provocar una guerra bien gorda en toda Europa.


----------



## Impresionante (13 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Eso merece hilo propio en el principal.



Ábrete uno pelease


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (13 Mar 2022)

Rusia financió a ecologistas y ONGs para apoyar el desmantelamiento energético en Europa y crear una dependencia artificial


En 2014, el secretario general de la OTAN reveló que Rusia estaba financiando a activistas climáticos y dijo: "Rusia... participó activamente con las llamadas organizaciones no gubernamentales que trabajan contra el gas de esquisto para mantener la dependencia del gas ruso importado". Nadie...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## LIRDISM (13 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Quizás quiere decir que los ucranianos han perdido todo el armamento pesado de esas brigadas más los 3000-6000 soldados que dice y no sabemos el número de heridos. No es la pérdida en efectivos pero si es una pérdida en estructura organizativa.
> Si no es una columpiada.



Claro, pero es suficiente fuerza para romper el frente. El ejército ucraniano actúa en brigadas si les dejas sin esas brigadas pierden toda su potencia en los mapas de situación no aparece la destrucción de esas brigadas.


todo lo del mapa son brigadas las que empezaron al inicio de la guerra y en el mapa de abajo aparecen más brigadas que en el principio de la guerra aunque no te indica su estado de salud , pero viendo el mapa , imagina si seis de esos cuadrados en el frente este desaparecen o se vuelven operativas o un batallón.


----------



## Decimus (13 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Eso merece hilo propio en el principal.



Y como saben que es el promotor? Jajajajaja.

Huele a regiemn nazi en el año 44. Dictando órdenes de ejecución. Por doquier. 

Dentro de dos meses tenemos a Rusia de rodillas. Quebrada.


----------



## manodura79 (13 Mar 2022)

EGO dijo:


> El sitio que menos me preocupa es Europa.Mas van a sufrir los marronoides y letrinoamericanos el gran reseteo,con su CI 70 y su incapacidad para hacer nada serio.Para hambruna la que se va a vivir en Africa,cuando se queden sin comida y el malvado occidente imperialista deje de enviarles ayuda humanitaria.



Un plan sin fisuras. ¿Sabes dónde irán a parar los "marronoides" y "letrinoamericanos" si no pueden alimentarse en sus países de origen? Piensa un poquito.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Bobesponjista (13 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . El Gobierno de Rusia anuncia una orden de detención contra el multimillonario George Soros, principal promotor del conflicto en Ucrania



La virgen


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> De un voluntario estadounidense en el frente de batalla fuera de Kiev:
> 
> "_Sentado cerca de la línea del frente, el último medio de transporte seguro parte hacia pastos más verdes. Queda un grupo central de unos 30 combatientes extranjeros de unas 200 personas que estaban aquí hace unos minutos.
> 
> ...




joder que bueno

un veterano americano de afganistan e irak que sale llorando ante Rusia y se va por patas


----------



## MiguelLacano (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> espero que los 3000 muertos estuvieran vacunados eh ?? o ya veras que foco de covid la morgue



Pierda cuidado.









Por ahora no se conoce ningún contagio de COVID-19 derivado de la manipulación de cadáveres infectados por coronavirus - Farmacosalud


Por ahora no se conoce ningún contagio de COVID-19 derivado de la manipulación de cadáveres infectados por coronavirus




farmacosalud.com


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (13 Mar 2022)

La propaganda ucraniana sigue funcionando a pleno rendimiento, la rusa ni está ni se la espera. Aquí muestran rusos capturados supuestamente en Mariupol. Para ganar las guerras también hay que ganar la batalla de la propaganda.

Los ucranianos no hacen otra cosa que mostrar vehículos rusos destrozados, ataques a vista de dron, soldados rusos abatidos o capturados, los rusos no hacen nada de eso, han renunciado a la propaganda. Es muy difícil ganar una guerra sin ganar la batalla de la propaganda.




Lo que si que parece cierto es que la batalla en Mariupol sigue rabiando.


----------



## granville (13 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Cuando China se zampe a Taiwan verás las terribles sanciones de la UE y USA, y la reacción de los mass media. Mirarán para otro lado y se acabó. Lo mismo que hizo UK con HK hace nada.



pero si HK fue entregada a China por UK, que era quien tenia la soberania de la isla hasta 1997, hombre que recuerdo a Charles el orejas entregando vestido de almirante:


----------



## LIRDISM (13 Mar 2022)

Pongo el primer mapa más grande


----------



## César Borgia (13 Mar 2022)

En el programa de Nuria Roca un periodista pidiendo que alguien del kgb del Kremlin se cargue a Putin


----------



## Cui Bono (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (13 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Eso merece hilo propio en el principal.



Alerta Digital


----------



## MiguelLacano (13 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> La propaganda ucraniana sigue funcionando a pleno rendimiento, la rusa ni está ni se la espera. Aquí muestran rusos capturados supuestamente en Mariupol. Para ganar las guerras también hay que ganar la batalla de la propaganda.
> 
> Los ucranianos no hacen otra cosa que mostrar vehículos rusos destrozados, ataques a vista de dron, soldados rusos abatidos o capturados, los rusos no hacen nada de eso, han renunciado a la propaganda. Es muy difícil ganar una guerra sin ganar la batalla de la propaganda.



Cada rebaño tiene su pastor. En los medios ruskis la propaganda rusky manda. Aquí tenemos la de nuestros amos.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (13 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> La propaganda ucraniana sigue funcionando a pleno rendimiento, la rusa ni está ni se la espera. Aquí muestran rusos capturados supuestamente en Mariupol. Para ganar las guerras también hay que ganar la batalla de la propaganda.
> 
> Los ucranianos no hacen otra cosa que mostrar vehículos rusos destrozados, ataques a vista de dron, soldados rusos abatidos o capturados, los rusos no hacen nada de eso, han renunciado a la propaganda. Es muy difícil ganar una guerra sin ganar la batalla de la propaganda.




Pues le voy a decir que van a ganar ( al menos esta parte de la guerra) sin mucho esfuerzo y que Occidente se cree que esto va de lo mismo de cuando somete a su propio pueblo indefenso.

Han apretado el acelerador y no van a aflojar.


----------



## Arraki (13 Mar 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Y que?



Pues que intentas manipular, insultas, te pillan la manipulación y te pones chulo.

Nada, todo correcto


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (13 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> La propaganda ucraniana sigue funcionando a pleno rendimiento, la rusa ni está ni se la espera. Aquí muestran rusos capturados supuestamente en Mariupol. Para ganar las guerras también hay que ganar la batalla de la propaganda.
> 
> Los ucranianos no hacen otra cosa que mostrar vehículos rusos destrozados, ataques a vista de dron, soldados rusos abatidos o capturados, los rusos no hacen nada de eso, han renunciado a la propaganda. Es muy difícil ganar una guerra sin ganar la batalla de la propaganda.
> 
> ...














Intel Slava Z


Intel slava is a Russian News aggregator who covers Conflicts/Geopolitics and urgent news from around the world. Funded by Putin, Russian ministry of defence, FSB, GRU and SVR




t.me






Como verás en ese canal los ucranianos están abandonando y perdiendo material blindado y camiones masivamente,


----------



## IgFarben (13 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> La propaganda ucraniana sigue funcionando a pleno rendimiento, la rusa ni está ni se la espera. Aquí muestran rusos capturados supuestamente en Mariupol. Para ganar las guerras también hay que ganar la batalla de la propaganda.
> 
> Los ucranianos no hacen otra cosa que mostrar vehículos rusos destrozados, ataques a vista de dron, soldados rusos abatidos o capturados, los rusos no hacen nada de eso, han renunciado a la propaganda. Es muy difícil ganar una guerra sin ganar la batalla de la propaganda.



La propaganda desde la perspectiva ucraniana es necesaria para movilizar al pueblo e instarles a que tomen las armas y se crean que pueden parar a los rusos.
Los rusos no buscan esa retorica, no hablan de guerra, y solo les interesa mostrar dentro de Rusia que es una "operación especial", por lo que no interesa vender que esto es una guerra abierta a gran escala, si no una operación de pacificación contra milicias de neonazis.
De todos modos no nos engañemos, es muy preocupante que el ejercito ucraniano no ha sido capaz de montar ninguna ofensiva digna de tal nombre, y no hacen mas que perder terreno, además, en estos últimos días, los rusos se han puesto mucho mas serios, y se ve que su artillería y misiles están empezando a hacer mucho daño y a ganar en precisión gracias al uso de drones y satélites.
Aquí la duda y creo que nadie podemos responder, es cuantas bajas pueden asumir los rusos antes de doblegar a ucrania. Yo creo que muchas y que por eso van a ganar, pero me puedo equivocar.


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Qué ha pasado al final con lo de los misiles iraníes que han impactado en el consulado EEUU en Irak?
> 
> Imagino que como poco Occidente no podrá acceder al petróleo iraní por mucho que se renegocie el tratado nuclear, no?
> 
> Irán no suma, Venezuela no tiene capacidad para incrementar producción mucho más allá de algunas decenas de miles de barriles/día, o sea, nada. A ver que dicen los Saudis y Emiratos...




pues nada no ha pasado nada

los iranies probaran a lanzar sobfe telaviv jajaja


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Mar 2022)

Matan a tiros al periodista estadounidense Brent Renaud cerca de Kiev y otro reportero y un chófer ucraniano resultan heridos


Brent Renaud, periodista y documentalista estadounidense de 50 años, ha muerto a tiros y otro reportero, Juan Arredondo, ha resultado herido este domingo en Irpin, una localidad...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Harman (13 Mar 2022)

Evacuación de ciudadanos armenios de las cercanías de Mariupol⚡

Hrysha, que se escondía de los bombardeos de las AFU en la antigua Crimea, tiene siete hijos. El otro día, los neonazis bombardearon el pueblo con Grads, matando a cinco civiles.

Los niños llevaban varias semanas en los sótanos sin luz ni calefacción, y ahora por fin están a salvo. Las autoridades del DNR les proporcionarán las necesidades básicas, refugio y comida. Así que hola a nuestros suscriptores armenios de Donbass.

En total, más de 80 personas - ancianos, personas, mujeres con niños pequeños - han sido evacuadas de la ciudad. Nuestro informe humanitario llegará muy pronto.


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

si mandaran un coctel molotov en un DJI


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

PAREN MAQUINAS

REACCION DE USA

estan aleccionando tiktokers para responder al.ataque ruso

putin va a tener que rendirse ante esta respuesta de la NATO


⚡WP: White House briefs TikTok influencers about Russia's war in Ukraine.

White House Press Secretary Jen Psaki gave key information about Russia’s invasion of Ukraine to 30 TikTok stars on March 10, according to the Washington Post.


----------



## ferrys (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> joder que bueno
> 
> un veterano americano de afganistan e irak que sale llorando ante Rusia y se va por patas



Otro tema que debemos de aclarar. Las guerras las gana la infantería no las operaciones especiales.
Estos "veteranos" han luchado contra follacabras. Cuando acababan su misión se retiraban a sus bases con cines, supermercados y Mcdonalds. Esto no es así. Aquí tienes un ejercito en frente. La guerra se gana con frío, hambre, sufrimiento, no dormir y espíritu de combate. Estos Seal no valen ni a tomar por culo en una guerra de verdad. ¿Este notas lleva 3 semanas recibiendo bombazos y se nos viene abajo?.


----------



## IgFarben (13 Mar 2022)

Hilo de twitter muy interesante de una fuente muy fiable:


las cosas se están poniendo muy serias, los voluntarios internacionales ya empiezan a ver que es muy probable que el billete sea solo de ida.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (13 Mar 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> La propaganda desde la perspectiva ucraniana es necesaria para movilizar al pueblo e instarles a que tomen las armas y se crean que pueden parar a los rusos.
> Los rusos no buscan esa retorica, no hablan de guerra, y solo les interesa mostrar dentro de Rusia que es una "operación especial", por lo que no interesa vender que esto es una guerra abierta a gran escala, si no una operación de pacificación contra milicias de neonazis.
> De todos modos no nos engañemos, es muy preocupante que el ejercito ucraniano no ha sido capaz de montar ninguna ofensiva digna de tal nombre, y no hacen mas que perder terreno, además, en estos últimos días, los rusos se han puesto mucho mas serios, y se ve que su artillería y misiles están empezando a hacer mucho daño y a ganar en precisión gracias al uso de drones y satélites.
> Aquí la duda y creo que nadie podemos responder, es cuantas bajas pueden asumir los rusos antes de doblegar a ucrania. Yo creo que muchas y que por eso van a ganar, pero me puedo equivocar.




Cierto que los ucranianos no han montado ninguna ofensiva importante más allá de retomar un poblado de 20 edificaciones, pero los rusos avanzan a un ritmo exasperantemente lento y con una pésima logística, sufriendo bajas importantes, y en cualquier momento pueden colapsar.

A este ritmo para tomar toda Ucrania les va a hacer falta medio año, y ello suponiendo que no haya ataques tras la retaguardia lo cual abriría las puertas del infierno de para en par, porque una cosa es ocupar una superficie y otra cosa es controlarla, sino mire lo que pasa en Siria o lo que pasó en Iraq en 2003-2009.


----------



## Alvin Red (13 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> La propaganda ucraniana sigue funcionando a pleno rendimiento, la rusa ni está ni se la espera. Aquí muestran rusos capturados supuestamente en Mariupol. Para ganar las guerras también hay que ganar la batalla de la propaganda.
> 
> Los ucranianos no hacen otra cosa que mostrar vehículos rusos destrozados, ataques a vista de dron, soldados rusos abatidos o capturados, los rusos no hacen nada de eso, han renunciado a la propaganda. Es muy difícil ganar una guerra sin ganar la batalla de la propaganda.
> 
> ...



Lo único que hace esa propaganda es desacreditar a los medios que la recogen a la largo plazo, al final ya nadie se los cree y es lo que esta pasando en la mayoria de medios occidentales.
Ya es curioso tener que recurrir, por no decir rusos o bielorrusos, a medios de la India o Paquistán para enterarnos de lo que pasa en Ucrania.


----------



## piru (13 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> No van a parar, en poco mas de dos semana solo quedarán reductos de resistencia en las grandes ciudades.
> 
> Fuerzas chechenas en la entrada a Donetsk
> 
> ...



Donetsk? Efectivamente son chechenos rusos, pero hasta ahora los chechenos han entrado por el Norte (grupo V) pero estos no llevan ningún distintivo. Z, [Z], /, O, V. 

Serán recién llegados y todavía no han pintado el logo?


----------



## MiguelLacano (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (13 Mar 2022)

Las fuerzas de la OTSC podrían unirse a la operación en Donbass⚡

Fuentes del proyecto @wargonzoo en el aparato de la OTSC dicen que la probabilidad de participación de las fuerzas militares de la organización en la misión en Donbass y Ucrania se evalúa como bastante alta.

"No se puede descartar nada y también estamos preparados para este desarrollo", nos dijeron funcionarios afiliados a la OTSC bajo condición de anonimato.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Mar 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Y como saben que es el promotor? Jajajajaja.
> 
> Huele a regiemn nazi en el año 44. Dictando órdenes de ejecución. Por doquier.
> 
> Dentro de dos meses tenemos a Rusia de rodillas. Quebrada.



Soros puso de rodillas al BoE mediante una operación contra la libra esterlina que le hizo ganar más en una semana, que el conjunto de la masa laboral española en todo un año fiscal.

Otorgais ideología a gente que no tiene mayor ideología que el dinero y, al tiempo, usará todas aquellas posiciones necesarias con tal de "ganarlo".

En la guerra todos somos víctimas pues los beneficiados reales no la sufren ni por la tele. Lo que no es de recibo es diferenciar el sufrimiento como se está haciendo en este caso de forma intencionada por perfiles como Soros.

Si mandamos armas a quien Soros decide, si tan sólo mostramos el sufriendo que a Soros le interese, estaremos matando a la democracia en lugar de potenciarla.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Mar 2022)

llevo muchos años estudiando las guerras porque desde niño me han parecido incomprensibles. Todavía no lo entiendo .



Lo que yo cuento no está dictado por la ideología , de hecho no sé ni lo que es eso . Simplemente analizo las evidencias desde mi formación y mi sentido común .
Soy un cazador de incoherencias y no trago con el relato oficial sobre todo cuando se aparta mucho de la lógica.


He leído mucho sobre el tema entre ellos a Sun Tzu , al que he hecho muchas veces referencia durante la pandemia :

*" El arte de la guerra consiste en el engaño, en vencer sin luchar ".*
Por lo tanto debemos suponer que cuando hay paz, lo que sucede realmente es una guerra soterrada , como la que lleva sufriendo España desde hace décadas y de la que nadie se defiende. Desvelada Rusia como un enemigo implacable de Ucrania ¿ qué pudo estar haciendo durante estos últimos años para desestabilizar ese país antes de llegar a las bombas?

*

Pero si hay un referente fundamental en la parte del mundo que nos toca para entender el tema , es Agustín de Hipona.*

Consideraba que toda guerra es malvada y que atacar y saquear a otros estados es injusto, pero aceptaba que existe una "guerra justa" librada por una causa justa, como defender el Estado de una agresión o restaurar la paz si bien hay que recurrir a ella con remordimientos y como último recurso.
( sólo le faltó poner fin de la cita , pues probablmente también se leyó a Sun Tzu )


Las frases inconexas que soltaba el genocida Churchill puesto que nada tenían que ver con su actuación , las copiaba de unos libros de Maquiavelo que consultaba entre borrachera y borrachera. Una gran injusticia que se le atribuyan .


“ Entre la guerra y el deshonor , habéis elegido el deshonor y tendréis la guerra " . Le soltó Churchill al primer ministro británico Chamberlain cuando no entró en guerra contra los alemanes al anexionarse Checoslovaquia en su natural búsqueda de espacio vital

¿ qué es lo de Ucrania sino una expansión de la OTAN y la ideología dominante ? Churchill prefirió provocar la muerte de 70 millones de personas y destruir completamente Europa siguiendo las directrices de sus jefes , antes que permitir que se formase la Unión Europea décadas antes , que como hemos comprobado el brexit no ha sido más que el estado natural de los anglos contra “ ESTADOS UNIDOS DE EUROPA “



LA CONQUISTA DE LA PAZ. EL CONCEPTO DE GUERRA JUSTA DE SAN AGUSTÍN

Agustín dice en su libro la Ciudad de Dios , que la guerra sólo se justifica como último remedio para reparar una injuria.





_Es la injusticia del enemigo la que obliga al hombre formado en la sabiduría a declarar las guerras justas. _



Así lo cuenta :

_Cualquiera que observe un poco las realidades humanas y nuestra común naturaleza reconocerá conmigo que no existe quien no ame la alegría, así como tampoco quien se niegue a vivir en paz.

Incluso aquellos mismos que buscan la guerra no pretenden otra cosa que vencer. 

Por tanto, lo que ansían es llegar a una paz cubierta de gloria.

¿Qué otra cosa es la victoria más que una sumisión de las fuerzas contrarias?

Logrado esto, tiene lugar la paz.

Con miras a la paz se emprenden las guerras, incluso por aquellos que se dedican a la estrategia bélica, mediante las órdenes y el combate. Está, pues, claro que la paz es el fin deseado de la guerra (XIX, 12, 1).

_

No se reduce sólo a la _“lucha armada entre dos o más naciones o entre bandos de una misma nación”, sino que se amplía a “la lucha o combate, aunque sea en sentido moral”_ .



_La paz del cuerpo es el orden armonioso de sus partes. La paz del alma racional es la ordenada quietud de sus apetencias. La paz del alma racional es el acuerdo ordenado entre pensamiento y acción. La paz entre el alma y el cuerpo es el orden de la vida y la salud en el ser viviente.



La paz entre los hombres es la concordia bien ordenada.

La paz doméstica es la concordia bien ordenada en el mandar y en el obedecer de los que conviven juntos.

La paz de una ciudad es la concordia bien ordenada en el gobierno y en la obediencia de sus ciudadanos.



La paz de todas las cosas es la tranquilidad del orden. Y el orden es la distribución de todos los seres iguales y diversos, asignándole a cada uno su lugar (XIX, 13, 1).



¿Qué guerra más encarnizada y amarga se puede uno imaginar que la voluntad luchando contra la pasiones, y las pasiones contra la voluntad, de tal forma que ninguno ponga fin con su victoria a tales hostilidades, y al mismo tiempo la violencia del dolor luchando contra la naturaleza

_

la guerra se plantea como un esfuerzo permanente contra el pecado.





Para el obispo de Hipona, la vida es y debe consistir en un combate, en uno que predomine la lucha por cumplir la voluntad de Dios, lo que implica un lógico rechazo al pecado y a todas las especies de vicios.



Esta guerra entre otros muchos motivos geoestratégicos , es una lucha contra “ el satanismo “ que se está extendiendo por Europa.



el infierno es un estado de guerra permanente, pero uno en que jamás se alcanza la victoria.

La guerra para que sea justa debe proceder como respuesta a un acto de otro, no por iniciativa propia.

Su finalidad es el logro social de la paz, el restablecimiento del orden quebrantado .


----------



## Erwin (13 Mar 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> Hilo de twitter muy interesante de una fuente muy fiable:
> 
> 
> las cosas se están poniendo muy serias, los voluntarios internacionales ya empiezan a ver que es muy probable que el billete sea solo de ida.



la propaganda bélica va mas dirigida a ellos que al ciudadano occidental de a pie


----------



## Simo Hayha (13 Mar 2022)

La insurgencia empieza a surgir en las ciudades ocupadas por los invasores orconazirrusos.


----------



## ferrys (13 Mar 2022)

¿Les van a mandar Tomahawk?. De esos que no llegan.
La OTAN no puede hacer nada por que no tiene capacidad. Primero, para empezar a mandar miselazos a los rusos hay que tener misiles y esos misiles están en los barcos. No hay huevos de mandar un miselazo desde un barco por que el barco se va a tomar por culo. No hace falta submarinos, un par de Tupolev y a tomar por culo flota. 
La OTAN lo único que puede hacer es entrar pero los americanos dirán que entren los polacos, los polacos que los ingleses, los ingleses que animan a los polacos y los polacos mandarán a un batallón a alguna base americana en Alemania y dirán, ya estamos aquí.


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## IgFarben (13 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Cierto que los ucranianos no han montado ninguna ofensiva importante más allá de retomar un poblado de 20 edificaciones, pero los rusos avanzan a un ritmo exasperantemente lento y con una pésima logística, sufriendo bajas importantes, y en cualquier momento pueden colapsar.
> 
> A este ritmo para tomar toda Ucrania les va a hacer falta medio año, y ello suponiendo que no haya ataques tras la retaguardia lo cual abriría las puertas del infierno de para en par, porque una cosa es ocupar una superficie y otra cosa es controlarla, sino mire lo que pasa en Siria o lo que pasó en Iraq en 2003-2009.



A mi ha sorprendido mucho la tenacidad y resistencia de los ucranianos, y lo bien que esta funcionando su artillería. Hay que quitarse el sombrero ante ellos.
El avance ruso, no me sorprende tanto. Si sus bajas de aviones(de nuevo por el buen uso que están haciendo los ucranianos de sus sistemas de defensa aérea).
Pero si con el desastre logístico ruso de los primeros días(que ya parece que se va estabilizando), no fueron capaces de liquidar batallones enteros de rusos, tiene mala pinta la capacidad ofensiva del ejercito ucraniano. 
Sobre la posible guerra de guerrillas, lo veo complicado para la resistencia en Ucrania oriental, el terreno no es propicio, en invierno se iban a morir de frio y hambre. Pero veremos, que ya digo que los ucranianos nos han sorprendido.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Maripoul ya esta rodeada totalmente
> 
> los ukros huyen



Hacía donde?


----------



## paconan (13 Mar 2022)

El tanque ruso equipado con la última tecnología de inteligencia artificial se hace el muerto si detecta un tractor que se acerca


----------



## Harman (13 Mar 2022)

Mueren 2 niños en un bombardeo en Mangush⚡

los lugareños dijeron al proyecto @wargonzoo. 

Hace unos días, tras retirarse de Mangush, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania bombardearon duramente el centro de la ciudad con Gradis. Como resultado, tres civiles, dos de ellos niños, murieron.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Mar 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> Hilo de twitter muy interesante de una fuente muy fiable:
> 
> 
> las cosas se están poniendo muy serias, los voluntarios internacionales ya empiezan a ver que es muy probable que el billete sea solo de ida.



La potencia de fuego en Afganistán estaba de su lado, ahora en Ucrania el yankee siente como es estar al otro lado.


----------



## willbeend (13 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Evacuación de ciudadanos armenios de las cercanías de Mariupol⚡
> 
> Hrysha, que se escondía de los bombardeos de las AFU en la antigua Crimea, tiene siete hijos. El otro día, los neonazis bombardearon el pueblo con Grads, matando a cinco civiles.
> 
> ...




No se puede comparar hombre, eso no son niños rubios con ojos azules... no son humanos...


----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

HDR dijo:


> ¿Qué vas a hacer cuando Putin gane la guerra (ya la ha ganado), se anexione media Ucrania, Zelenski acabe por ahí reventado, y Europa en crisis económica y suplicando para que no le cierren el gas?
> 
> Se vienen tiempos duros para los manginas como tú. Lo siento mucho



A tí en cambio, mientras mami te lleve el Colacao y las campus, nada te afecta.

Que sepas que te va a poner una cucharadita menos. No empieces a llorar aún.


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> La propaganda ucraniana sigue funcionando a pleno rendimiento, la rusa ni está ni se la espera. Aquí muestran rusos capturados supuestamente en Mariupol. Para ganar las guerras también hay que ganar la batalla de la propaganda.
> 
> Los ucranianos no hacen otra cosa que mostrar vehículos rusos destrozados, ataques a vista de dron, soldados rusos abatidos o capturados, los rusos no hacen nada de eso, han renunciado a la propaganda. Es muy difícil ganar una guerra sin ganar la batalla de la propaganda.
> 
> ...




es que seria un error mostrar que vas ganando no??

los ukros la han cagado .. tenian que haber aparecido como victimas si querian ayuda... gran fallo


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

entoncds mejor un misil atomico


----------



## Arraki (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## paconan (13 Mar 2022)

Se lo clausuraría sanidad

Las fuerzas rusas abandonaron un camión cocina de campaña PAK-200.


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> El tanque ruso equipado con la última tecnología de inteligencia artificial se hace el muerto si detecta un tractor que se acerca



Pues se ha marcado un Rajoy!


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> es que seria un error mostrar que vas ganando no??
> 
> los ukros la han cagado .. tenian que haber aparecido como victimas si querian ayuda... gran fallo




Ayuda ya la tienen, occidente se ha puesto contra Rusia ignorando las tropelías cometidas por Ucrania en el Donbass durante todos estos años, además el pedófilo sionista de Washington quería la guerra, lo que creo que es un gran fallo por parte de los ucranianos es mostrar vídeos de los drones bayraktar golpeando objetivos, esto deberían mantenerlo en secreto, dan muchas pistas. Es un error que pueden pagar caro.


----------



## MiguelLacano (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (13 Mar 2022)

Otro caza ruso derribado en Izyum. Hay reportes de que sus dos pilotos se habrían ejectado. Seguro que cuando aterricen serán bien recibidos por sus hermanos.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Se les ve civilizados a los ucranianos, si.


----------



## Harman (13 Mar 2022)

The Washington Post: La culpa es de Occidente por demonizar a Rusia. A pesar del calor de la histeria antirrusa, los estadounidenses entienden que Putin no les va a atacar. Los lectores escriben que Estados Unidos se ha cubierto de vergüenza con agresiones no provocadas en todo el mundo.
¿Qué les pasa?


----------



## piru (13 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Supongo que pedirán clemencia.
> 
> 
> Pues el gobierno de Ucrania, al que estamos mandando armas y blanqueando, permite estas salvajadas.



En qué tv occidental decís que han sacado esas imágenes?

Ucrania es un estercolero


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Hacía donde?




zaporizhiya


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> El tanque ruso equipado con la última tecnología de inteligencia artificial se hace el muerto si detecta un tractor que se acerca



Ese tanque ha ido a repostar y se ha caído del susto al ver los precios.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (13 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>




Ver a los ala al bar combatiendo en ambos bandos me da mal rollo,...y ya lo de ir de antifascistas los chechenos no se lo cree ni el tato. Eta guerra la está ganando el NWO, ya que nos vamos a comer una legislación de excepción que va a ser la ostia.


----------



## Arraki (13 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Cada rebaño tiene su pastor. En los medios ruskis la propaganda rusky manda. Aquí tenemos la de nuestros amos.



Así es. Los medios españoles compran todo lo que Ucrania les vende incluso en algunos casos hacen mayor bola dependiendo de los gustos personales del redactor. La propaganda rusa está silenciada. 

Lo que hay que hacer es creerse lo que el sentido común afirme, lo confirmado y lo confirmable. Todo lo demás es propaganda, incluida la foto de los rusos esos detenidos.


----------



## pemebe (13 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Detalles del asesinato de un periodista del New York Times cerca de Irpin. La bala atravesó el ojo.
> 
> UPD. Portavoz del New York Times: La publicación está al tanto de los informes sobre la muerte del periodista Brent Renaud, *pero no trabajaba para el NYT* .
> 
> ...



O sea, llevaba una acreditación de periodista falsa (bueno caducada).

¿Además, no decian que habia muerto de un tiro en la nuca?. La desinformación al poder


----------



## explorador (13 Mar 2022)

Estos hijos de puta rusos son unos crimínales


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

Volodymyr Zelenskyy pronunció un breve discurso: esto se debe a los ataques de misiles rusos a gran escala en bases militares, aeródromos y fábricas donde se reparan equipos militares.
Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sufrieron grandes pérdidas solo debido a esto, por ejemplo en Yavor hubo más de 60 muertos y alrededor de 200 heridos, por lo que es necesario levantar la moral y concentrarse en las pérdidas de los rusos.
Hagamos un análisis sistemático, Rusia bombardea por todas partes con misiles, domina el aire y según Ze tiene pérdidas de unos 13,000 soldados estando rodeados por todas partes. Todas las unidades militares están bajo ataques con misiles, nuestra área fortificada del este, donde más más de 30,000 soldados fueron casi destruidos (Volnovakha - Mariupol). No hay aviación, los centros de radar y defensa aérea están rotos, los campos de entrenamiento militar están rotos, los almacenes con combustible y lubricantes están casi todos rotos en un 70%, la flota está destruida y al mismo tiempo el Presidente dice que tenemos 1.300 muertos. Todos entendemos la guerra, pero aquí también claramente nuestro gobierno incluye propaganda estúpida.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Detalles del asesinato de un periodista del New York Times cerca de Irpin. La bala atravesó el ojo.
> 
> UPD. Portavoz del New York Times: La publicación está al tanto de los informes sobre la muerte del periodista Brent Renaud, *pero no trabajaba para el NYT* .
> 
> ...



Vamos lo de siempre de los yankees, y si te cojen no te conocemos de nada….


----------



## kasperle1966 (13 Mar 2022)

*Análisis del conflicto en Ucrania*
*

*
*12-03-2022
Daniele Perra *

El siguiente análisis se divide en tres secciones diferentes y trata de evaluar el conflicto a través de los aspectos del derecho internacional, la doctrina militar y los datos económicos. En concreto, aunque se reconoce que, como afirmó Karl Haushofer, la geopolítica no es una ciencia exacta, se intentará demostrar que la acción rusa, lejos de ser "fallida" o mal planificada (como se presenta en un Occidente siempre más alejado de la realidad), es producto de un cálculo frío y racional de costes y beneficios.

*Sobre el punto de la ley*
Es muy difícil evaluar según los criterios de un derecho internacional esencialmente estadounidense lo que parece ser una agresión militar de una potencia no occidental. Sin embargo, cabe recordar que Rusia, en el pasado (intervención en Siria y anexión de Crimea bajo el concepto de Responsabilidad de Proteger), ha intentado a menudo presentarse como un Estado que actúa precisamente de acuerdo con esta ley.

En primer lugar, el derecho internacional actual puede verse como una especie de jus contra bellum que se opone al concepto de justa causa belli. Este planteamiento teórico antimilitarista es, por supuesto, pisoteado sin especial conmoción entre la opinión pública siempre que la guerra la lleva a cabo la potencia hegemónica a nivel mundial (Estados Unidos) o la avanzada occidental en el Levante (Israel). A este respecto, hay que recordar que existen algunas excepciones a la violación de la integridad territorial de un Estado (teóricamente) soberano. Esto se permite en caso de autorización del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU o en caso de autodefensa colectiva necesaria. Esta autodefensa (el caso ruso) debe cumplir dos criterios: a) necesidad; b) proporcionalidad.

Está claro que la intervención rusa es el producto inevitable de la lucha de Occidente contra el más que legítimo derecho a la seguridad de la segunda potencia militar del mundo. Moscú no puede tolerar una nueva expansión de la OTAN hacia el este, con la consiguiente instalación de sistemas de misiles en Ucrania capaces de alcanzar el territorio ruso en pocos minutos (la nuclearización del espacio geográfico ruso ha sido el sueño de la cúpula militar estadounidense desde el final de la Segunda Guerra Mundial); Moscú no puede tolerar la instalación de laboratorios biológicos militares estadounidenses en sus fronteras[1]. 1] Es igualmente evidente que la intervención militar rusa (no más de 70.000 efectivos) puede (al menos en teoría) cumplir el criterio de proporcionalidad.

Hasta aquí nos quedamos en el muy complejo campo del "ataque preventivo" utilizado en varias ocasiones por sus homólogos occidentales (Israel en 1967, Estados Unidos en 2003 en Irak sobre la base de pruebas falsas). Fuentes de los servicios de Moscú también se refieren a una posible operación ucraniana a gran escala en el Donbass (mediante el uso de milicianos entrenados en Polonia por la OTAN) que habría sido evitada por la acción rusa. Más allá de esto, hay otros dos casos de intervención "legítima": (a) la violación del principio de diligencia debida; (b) la usurpación.

La primera se aplica en respuesta a los ataques de grupos terroristas y bandas armadas (es decir, de actores no estatales) cuando el Estado con jurisdicción sobre estos actores no toma las medidas debidas (Ucrania frente a grupos paramilitares, según la interpretación rusa). La segunda se aplica cuando un Estado (Ucrania) ejerce funciones gubernamentales en el territorio de otro Estado (las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk reconocidas como independientes por Moscú en la época anterior al conflicto). A esto se añade, y sin duda parece ser el argumento más fuerte a favor de Moscú, el incumplimiento de los Acuerdos de Minsk y las repetidas (por brutales que sean) acciones militares ucranianas para restablecer el orden en las regiones del este del país, que no por casualidad son también las más industrializadas y ricas en recursos.

A la luz de lo que se ha escrito hasta ahora, está claro que cualquier justificación de la intervención militar rusa en el plano del derecho internacional es, como mínimo, bastante débil. En realidad, se trata más bien de un intento de superar el positivismo normativo (y la hipocresía sustancial) del derecho internacional centrado en los Estados Unidos en nombre de una idea de nomos de la tierra vinculada a un concepto histórico-espiritual de posesión y pertenencia al espacio geográfico.

Por último, además del hecho de que el propio derecho internacional se interpreta a menudo (especialmente por las grandes potencias) a voluntad, no se puede olvidar la sugerencia que Iosif Stalin dio a Chiang Ching-kuo, delegado de la República de China ante la URSS al final de la Segunda Guerra Mundial: "todos los tratados son papel mojado, lo que cuenta es la fuerza"[2].

*Aspectos militares*
El ex militar y analista de la Fundación para la Defensa de las Democracias, Bill Roggio, ha argumentado que la propaganda occidental ha llevado a una total incomprensión de la estrategia militar rusa en Ucrania. 3] En particular, Roggio señala que Occidente se centró erróneamente en la tesis de que el fracaso de la toma de Kiev en los primeros días del conflicto significaría inevitablemente el fracaso de la acción rusa.
Ciertamente, Moscú pensó que la entrada de sus tropas en territorio ucraniano podría haber generado un colapso inmediato del gobierno de Kiev. Sin embargo, esto no significa que no se haya planificado una estrategia para hacer frente a este acontecimiento. El análisis de las fuerzas sobre el terreno, en este caso, habla bastante claro.

Desde hace días se habla de una columna de tanques rusos de más de 60 km de longitud estacionados inmóviles en las afueras de Kiev. ¿Por qué no es atacado por el ejército ucraniano? ¿Por qué no entra en Kiev?
A la primera pregunta, el ex general Fabio Mini respondió que dicha columna no está siendo atacada simplemente porque Moscú controla el espacio terrestre y aéreo[4]. Por eso Kiev sigue pidiendo una Zona de No Vuelo que nunca llegará (siempre que el fanatismo de las franjas más extremistas del atlantismo no opte por la guerra mundial). Entrar en Kiev, con el riesgo de ser aplastados en una guerra de guerrillas urbana entre facciones ucranianas que ya luchan entre sí (el asesinato de un negociador más proclive al compromiso es la demostración más evidente de ello), no es necesario, dado que la reunificación entre las fuerzas rusas que llegan del norte y las que llegan del sur cortaría a Ucrania en dos, haciendo imposible el abastecimiento de las tropas y milicias que operan en el frente más caliente, el oriental. Impedir la entrada en los centros urbanos y controlar las infraestructuras energéticas sigue siendo el objetivo principal de la operación militar rusa. El ataque a la central eléctrica de Zaporizhzhia ha sido mencionado varias veces. Pues bien, ningún analista parece haberse dado cuenta de que justo encima de la central se encuentra el canal que en 2014 (tras la anexión de Crimea) se cerró con el objetivo preciso de estrangular la península del Mar Negro en términos de agua. El control de esta infraestructura es crucial para restablecer el suministro de agua en la región.

Llegados a este punto, ante el éxito propagandístico del ex actor Volodymyr Zelenskyi, cuyos perfiles en las plataformas sociales son un triunfo de las noticias falsas y de las declaraciones de apoyo de la élite del atlantismo (Von der Leyen, Biden, Draghi), del sionismo y de las multinacionales vinculadas a ellos, cabe hacerse otra pregunta: ¿por qué Moscú ataca a los repetidores de televisión pero no cierra Internet?
Aquí es donde la cuestión se complica. Como señaló el ex general de la Fuerza Aérea China Qiao Liang, la guerra del siglo XXI es ante todo una ciberguerra inseparable de su aparato tecnológico. Los ejércitos (el ruso no es diferente) dependen de la tecnología de la información. Este factor, según Qiao, puede ser tanto una ventaja como una desventaja. La tecnología de la información, de hecho, se basa en los chips y la posibilidad de evitar la dependencia de estos instrumentos es ahora inexistente. Esto hace que la protección de los datos sea cada vez más problemática, y la incapacidad de superar las debilidades potenciales derivadas del alto nivel de informatización representa un riesgo permanente para la sostenibilidad de las capacidades y acciones militares. Por ello, el choque de poderes del siglo XXI (y el conflicto de Ucrania, con su mezcla de guerra tradicional y ataques cibernéticos, es su principal indicador y anticipador) tendrá lugar principalmente en el llamado ciberespacio.

En conclusión, la acción de Moscú (diseñada para no ser demasiado larga pero tampoco demasiado corta) sigue teniendo como objetivo imponer sus propias condiciones en la mesa de negociaciones: la neutralización de Ucrania y el reconocimiento de la anexión de Crimea y la independencia de las repúblicas del Este. No hay que olvidar que la Wehrmacht necesitó más de un millón de hombres y cinco semanas para derrotar a Polonia en 1939. En esa ocasión, tanto los alemanes como los polacos se preocuparon poco por la población civil. En la actualidad, Rusia ha optado por limitar al máximo los ataques a los núcleos de población y establecer (de acuerdo con su homólogo en Kiev) corredores humanitarios que, por el momento, no parecen funcionar de forma óptima debido al obstruccionismo de los grupos paramilitares ucranianos (el infame Batallón Azov, sobre todo).
Si Moscú tiene una estrategia precisa a largo plazo, es igualmente cierto que Occidente también la tiene. De hecho, no se puede excluir que Occidente ya se haya preparado para la posibilidad de un gobierno ucraniano en el exilio. El envío de armas y la facilitación del viaje de mercenarios y terroristas internacionales al país de Europa del Este puede interpretarse con la voluntad precisa de continuar la desestabilización de la región si Moscú logra sus objetivos.

*El hecho económico*
El hecho de que el primer ministro israelí, Naftali Bennett, fuera a Moscú en Shabat para buscar una mediación en la crisis causó un gran revuelo. Aparte del factor geopolítico (mostrar amistad hacia Rusia podría ser útil en Siria contra la presencia iraní), no hay que pasar por alto los profundos intereses económicos y de estabilidad interna que tiene la entidad sionista en el conflicto. De hecho, una gran parte de la población de Israel, que entre otras cosas es uno de los principales importadores de trigo ucraniano, es originaria de las repúblicas que formaron parte de la Unión Soviética. Por ello, una eventual prolongación del enfrentamiento no ayudaría en nada al equilibrio entre las distintas comunidades ex soviéticas dentro de la entidad sionista y una economía que, a pesar de los falsos mitos propagandísticos, ya vive en gran medida de la ayuda exterior.

Al hablar de los datos económicos, por supuesto, no se puede ignorar el tema de las sanciones. Dado que se ha hablado de "acciones sin precedentes" por parte de la Unión Europea, será bueno analizar qué efectos reales pueden tener estas acciones. A este respecto, se puede partir del hecho de que Rusia dispone de un tesoro de 630.000 millones de dólares que puede gastarse para soportar la carga de las mencionadas "acciones sin precedentes". También hay que recordar que en los últimos años, tal vez como preparación para la guerra y la respuesta occidental, Rusia ha reducido su proporción de deuda en relación con el PIB (la deuda pública rusa es del 12,5% del PIB, mientras que la estadounidense es del 132,8%); ha reducido su deuda externa; ha acumulado grandes cantidades de oro (2.300 toneladas), el activo refugio que aumenta su valor junto con las crisis geopolíticas; y se ha deshecho a sabiendas de los títulos de deuda estadounidenses. A esto se añade la enorme disponibilidad de materias primas y la estrecha relación con los dos mayores países fabricantes del mundo (China e India, que tienen poca intención de seguir la vulgata sancionadora). A la abundancia de materias primas se añade la producción avanzada de aluminio, titanio (el grupo ruso Vsmpo-Avisma cubre en gran medida las necesidades de titanio de Boeing y Airbus) y paladio (50% de la producción a escala mundial). Por no hablar de la producción de cereales, cuyo bloqueo de las exportaciones ya está poniendo en crisis al sector italiano de la pasta (un tema para un posible estudio en profundidad sobre la geopolítica de la alimentación). Esto significa que cualquier contra-sanción rusa tendría efectos potencialmente devastadores en la economía europea, ya de rodillas tras dos años de gestión desastrosa de la crisis pandémica. Todo para el deleite de Washington, que al sentar las bases de este conflicto había visto una gran oportunidad para deshacerse del principal competidor de la hegemonía del dólar: el euro. Por eso sigue invitando a sus vasallos europeos a suministrar aviones de combate a Kiev. El objetivo, de hecho, es ampliar el conflicto a todo el continente.

*NOTAS
[1]Véase Las armas biológicas del pentágono, www.dylana.bg.
[2]Liu Xiaofeng, La nueva China y el fin del derecho internacional americano, www.americanaffairsjournal.org.
[3]Putin no está loco y la invasión rusa no está fracasando. El engaño de Occidente sobre esta guerra, www.fdd.org.
[4]En Ucrania, el ex general Fabio Mini: "Miren al cielo, no a la larga columna de tanques. Si se trata de un ataque a Kiev, vendrá de allí", www.ilfattoquotidiano.it.*

*Análisis del conflicto en Ucrania.*


----------



## alfonbass (13 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Rusia es un estado hiperintervencionista...es todo lo contrario a nada "capitalista", como muchos de los idiotas que defienden medidas económicas propias de estados como Venezuela o Cuba y que se "enfadan" cuando encuentran a alguien que les dice y les demuestra que su forma de pensar es una patata...

Cómo comprenderá usted, el "simple hecho" de no llevar la hoz y el martillo, pues para el caso, como que no es importante, pero para eso hay que fijarse en las cosas y no ser un puto ignorante


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (13 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Cierto que los ucranianos no han montado ninguna ofensiva importante más allá de retomar un poblado de 20 edificaciones, pero los rusos avanzan a un ritmo exasperantemente lento y con una pésima logística, sufriendo bajas importantes, y en cualquier momento pueden colapsar.
> 
> A este ritmo para tomar toda Ucrania les va a hacer falta medio año, y ello suponiendo que no haya ataques tras la retaguardia lo cual abriría las puertas del infierno de para en par, porque una cosa es ocupar una superficie y otra cosa es controlarla, sino mire lo que pasa en Siria o lo que pasó en Iraq en 2003-2009.



No es la misma situación. La blitzkrieg nazi de la SGM fue algo excepcional. Hasta los norteamericanos en Irak en 2003 necesitaron dos meses para ocupar un pais frente a un ejercito muy debilitado por la derrota de 1991 y la década de sanciones.

Por otra parte, mucha de la poblacion del sur y este de Ucrania es rusa, y se organizaran administraciones prorrusas. En Kherson ya lo estan haciendo, y en Lugansk y Donetsk las republicas prorrusas ya establecidas estan expandiendo su jurisdicción a medida que el ejército de Kiev es expulsado de allí


----------



## Xan Solo (13 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los que se han consolidado y preparado han sido los de kiev con todo el apoyo y la pasta de occidente. Rusia, claro tambien ha avanzado pero no es significativo. Los pepinos llevan ahi tiempo. Son los misiles nucleares los que equilibran el tema.
> 
> En 2014 con 20.000 y armas lo tenia hecho. Fue un tema economico. No queria cortar lazos con occidente. En estos años ha visto que iban por rusia hiciera lo que hiciera ( le ha costado verlo ), posiblemente por eso ha dado un golpe ne la mesa. Pero esperando negociar despues. Es un tipo pragmatico, no entiende la mentalidad de aquí me temo.



Ese creo que es el mayor error de Putin, creer que puede negociar con nosotros. No somos fiables. Nuestro unico objetivo es destruir Rusia, a cuenta de Estados Unidos.. y es todo lo que va a conseguir. 

Los árabes amenazaron con volar sus propios pozos petrolíferos en una de las guerras con Israel, curiosa amenaza que provocó, al menos, que Estados Unidos garantizase la seguridad de Arabia Saudí y otros países. Mientras Rusia no demuestre ir en serio con su corte de relaciones económicas, mientras no ofrezca una alternativa ideológica-política-social a los ciudadanos del Este que compita -y gane la partida- a lo que ofrecen los otanistas, Rusia perderá. 

Los dedos corazones ante las patrullas rusas pueden no ser nada, pero si se mantienen en el tiempo, los que lo hagan se creerán heroicos resistentes. Hay que vencer en esa batalla... y no rompiendo brazos -al estilo israelí- sino convenciendo de que son liberadores, para lo que se necesita aportar autogestión en los territorios tomados.

El gran error de Estados Unidos en Irak fue EL DÍA DESPUÉS... parece que Rusia está cayendo en lo mismo, porque no crea las bases para un después. Falta el frente político. Y eso es porque Putin no es el gran estratega que nos dibujan algunos, es sólo un Rajoy que intenta sobrevivir. 

En cuanto a Europa... pues creo que asistimos a nuestro fin. No tenemos ni una ideología -salvo el globalismo- ni un interés común ni una cultura común... nos enfrentamos a la tormenta perfecta sin capitán, con agua en las sentinas, cargados de prejuicios vacíos, y con los pasajeros corriendo por cubierta como pollos sin cabeza, desestabilizando la nave... un puto desastre.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Volodymyr Zelenskyy pronunció un breve discurso: esto se debe a los ataques de misiles rusos a gran escala en bases militares, aeródromos y fábricas donde se reparan equipos militares.
> Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sufrieron grandes pérdidas solo debido a esto, por ejemplo en Yavor hubo más de 60 muertos y alrededor de 200 heridos, por lo que es necesario levantar la moral y concentrarse en las pérdidas de los rusos.
> Hagamos un análisis sistemático, Rusia bombardea por todas partes con misiles, domina el aire y según Ze tiene pérdidas de unos 13,000 soldados estando rodeados por todas partes. Todas las unidades militares están bajo ataques con misiles, nuestra área fortificada del este, donde más más de 30,000 soldados fueron casi destruidos (Volnovakha - Mariupol). No hay aviación, los centros de radar y defensa aérea están rotos, los campos de entrenamiento militar están rotos, los almacenes con combustible y lubricantes están casi todos rotos en un 70%, la flota está destruida y al mismo tiempo el Presidente dice que tenemos 1.300 muertos. Todos entendemos la guerra, pero aquí también claramente nuestro gobierno incluye propaganda estúpida.



Y eso que aún no han usado los gordos como en Siria…estos ucranianos son unos blandos.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (13 Mar 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Enhorabuena. 4 muñecos de Silicona.
> Si los Rusos se pusieran a sacar fotos de los muertos UkroNazis y las subieran a la nube, la nube se caería.



La diferencia es que Rusia está pensando en el día después de la guerra, cuando haya que construir la paz y un país nuevo.

Mientras que los jefes de la ukronazistada no necesitan pensar en ello, porque ese día estarán en el paraíso fiscal de turno o dando conferencias en alguna universidad anglo y viviendo del presupuesto y las migajas de sus amos.


----------



## Harman (13 Mar 2022)

Cuando hay que desviar desesperadamente la atención de los laboratorios biológicos estadounidenses en Ucrania.

El presidente polaco, Andrzej Duda, dijo el domingo que el uso de armas químicas por parte de Moscú en su invasión de Ucrania sería un "cambio de juego" y requeriría un replanteamiento del conflicto por parte de la OTAN​


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

Comandante de la brigada 24 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fallece en el donbass.

Los medios ucranianos informan que el sábado 12 de marzo, el ex comandante de la brigada 24 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, el coronel Valery Gudz, falleció en combate.


----------



## Arraki (13 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Lo único que hace esa propaganda es desacreditar a los medios que la recogen a la largo plazo, al final ya nadie se los cree y es lo que esta pasando en la mayoria de medios occidentales.
> Ya es curioso tener que recurrir, por no decir rusos o bielorrusos, a medios de la India o Paquistán para enterarnos de lo que pasa en Ucrania.



Entre el ciudadano de a pie es increíble como ha cambiado la perspectiva desde el principio de la invasión hasta ahora. En twitter el cambio ha sido brutal. No voy a hablar de pro rusismo, pero el antiucranismo es un hecho. Los medios están perdiendo total credibilidad


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

En maripoul los ukros solo informan de miles de muertos civiles pero ni un triste video

deben haberse quedado sin bateria

ya nadie hace caso a los ukros y cada vez gritan mas 

esomsi de las instalaciones militares destruidas est mañana cerca de polonia hemos visto fotitos

que por cierto que misil ha podido hacer un agujero de 20 metros de diametro?


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (13 Mar 2022)

Esta es la situación real sobre el terreno, Rusia avanza muy lentamente y además de manera caótica, con una logística penosa y sufriendo bajas inasumibles, y eso que guerra urbana propiamente dicha aún no ha habido, veremos lo que pasa cuando lleguemos a ese escenario porque las bajas se pueden disparar si hay una groznificación de Kiev, de Jarkov o de Odesa, no creo que los rusos estén dispuestos a sumir tantas bajas. El punto débil de Ucrania es el sur, si Rusia lo sabe explotar podría hacer mucho daño. Supongo que en la zona de Odesa las defensas ucranianas estén super-reforzadas, aún así es su punto débil si los rusos lo saben explotar.








Por otro lado parece que la artillería ucraniana muy precisa está destrozando los pontones que están estableciendo los rusos para cruzar los ríos.


----------



## Minsky Moment (13 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> El saco de estiércol este no para de hacer el ridículo.
> Que manera de practicar el beso negro a biden.
> Pero no te da vergüenza so perro?



No en el nombre de los españoles.


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> O sea, llevaba una acreditación de periodista falsa (bueno caducada).
> 
> ¿Además, no decian que habia muerto de un tiro en la nuca?. La desinformación al poder




le habran atracado los ukros por pillarle dolares


----------



## Bulldozerbass (13 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Cuando hay que desviar desesperadamente la atención de los laboratorios biológicos estadounidenses en Ucrania.
> 
> El presidente polaco, Andrzej Duda, dijo el domingo que el uso de armas químicas por parte de Moscú en su invasión de Ucrania sería un "cambio de juego" y requeriría un replanteamiento del conflicto por parte de la OTAN​



Con lo guapo que está Duda calladito, atendiendo sus misas y mandando los Migs a Rammstein. ¿qué quieres que se replantéen, un zambombazo en una base de Rzeszow para que pidas la aplicación del Art 5 y no te hagan ni putísimo caso?


----------



## MiguelLacano (13 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Rusia es un estado hiperintervencionista...es todo lo contrario a nada "capitalista", como muchos de los idiotas que defienden medidas económicas propias de estados como Venezuela o Cuba y que se "enfadan" cuando encuentran a alguien que les dice y les demuestra que su forma de pensar es una patata...
> 
> Cómo comprenderá usted, el "simple hecho" de no llevar la hoz y el martillo, pues para el caso, como que no es importante, pero para eso hay que fijarse en las cosas y no ser un puto ignorante



España no es "intervencionista", pero si te mueres te quitan el 50% de la herencia, si compras te pelan, si vendes te pelan más y si eres propietario de algo, lo que sea, te pelan con el IBI, lo que les sale del poto, subiéndolo cuando les sale del poto. Sí, aquí no se interviene... contra Botín (la "no oligarca")... Ciertamente contra esa y los otros "no oligarcas" del IBEX, contra esos no se interviene ciertamente. Pero a la clase media la machacan sin piedad.


----------



## tomcat ii (13 Mar 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> ¿Porqué me alegra?



Porque eres un amargado.


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Comandante de la brigada 24 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fallece en el donbass.
> 
> Los medios ucranianos informan que el sábado 12 de marzo, el ex comandante de la brigada 24 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, el coronel Valery Gudz, falleció en combate.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 981698



una rata menos


----------



## Harman (13 Mar 2022)

Si China se siente insegura después de que el G7 se apoderara de las reservas rusas, podría querer aligerar su enorme exposición a los bonos del Tesoro estadounidense y al dólar. 

Eso causaría estragos en los mercados financieros y los tipos de interés de EE.UU.

Observe atentamente este espacio. China ofrecerá a Rusia un salvavidas financiero, comercial y económico siempre y cuando convenga a los intereses chinos. Pekín se alarmó por el hecho de que el G7 se apoderara de las reservas rusas. Y Estados Unidos sigue siendo la mayor amenaza desde la perspectiva China.​


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (13 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Esta es la situación real sobre el terreno, Rusia avanza muy lentamente y además de manera caótica, con una logística penosa y sufriendo bajas inasumibles, y eso que guerra urbana propiamente dicha aún no ha habido, veremos lo que pasa cuando lleguemos a ese escenario porque las bajas se pueden disparar si hay una groznificación de Kiev, de Jarkov o de Odesa, no creo que los rusos estén dispuestos a sumir tantas bajas. El punto débil de Ucrania es el sur, si Rusia lo sabe explotar podría hacer mucho daño. Supongo que en la zona de Odesa las defensas ucranianas estén super-reforzadas, aún así es su punto débil si los rusos lo saben explotar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando tengas todas las carreteras pintadas de rojo ¿Qué vas a hacer?


----------



## Seronoser (13 Mar 2022)

Lo mismo el periodista era Xavier Colás...
Por lo visto el parguela asesinado llevaba puesta una identificación del periódico donde dejó de trabajar...hace 7 años.


----------



## Harman (13 Mar 2022)

190.000 soldados rusos luchan contra 180.000 soldados regulares ucranianos entrenados y organizados según los estándares de la OTAN y otros 310.000 reservistas y fuerzas de seguridad. Las proporciones normales de ataque y defensa exigen una ventaja de 3 a 1. Rusia está atacando con una desventaja de 1 a 2,5+ y está ganando.


----------



## Simo Hayha (13 Mar 2022)

Ucranios lanzan fuegos artificiales para celebrar el Día del Libertador Orcorruso


----------



## arriondas (13 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> España no es "intervencionista", pero si te mueres te quitan el 50% de la herencia, si compras te pelan, si vendes te pelan más y si eres propietario de algo, lo que sea, te pelan con el IBI, lo que les sale del poto, subiéndolo cuando les sale del poto. Sí, aquí no se interviene... contra Botín (la "no oligarca")... Ciertamente contra esa y los otros "no oligarcas" del IBEX, contra esos no se interviene ciertamente. Pero a la clase media la machacan sin piedad.



Se puede afirmar sin miedo a equivocarse que la élite del R78 vive a costa de esquilmar a los españoles de a pie. Son como una mafia.


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Mar 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Cuando tengas todas las carreteras pintadas de rojo ¿Qué vas a hacer?



recoger amapolas y seguir con su mierdahilo ese que tiene por ahi de que siria/iran tenia los dias contadisimos...


----------



## Harman (13 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo mismo el periodista era Xavier Colás...
> Por lo visto el parguela asesinado llevaba puesta una identificación del periódico donde dejó de trabajar...hace 7 años.



A saber para que agencia (¿Cia?) trabajaba


----------



## MiguelLacano (13 Mar 2022)

Los "demócratas ucros" en acción hace unos pocos años.


----------



## Impresionante (13 Mar 2022)

. Ministerio de Defensa ruso declara haber atacado centros de capacitación de las FF.AA. de Ucrania y abatido a 180 mercenarios extranjeros


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (13 Mar 2022)

Aquí tenemos al candidato populista pro U€ Zelensky, del que dicen que tiene un vídeo tocando un piano con el pene,visitando tropas en un hospital. Creo que por el bien de Ucrania este país se debe mantener al margen de la pútrida y decadente U€.

Digo yo que por qué no empuña un fusil, aunque sea descargado, como hacía Lukhasenko.


----------



## piru (13 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Se lo clausuraría sanidad
> 
> Las fuerzas rusas abandonaron un camión cocina de campaña PAK-200.



Pero si es ukra!
No tiene distintivos rusos y para más coña tiene una bandera ukraniana en el limpia.


----------



## Arraki (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (13 Mar 2022)

Lugareños acudieron a ayudar a sus libertadores a construir un puente


----------



## Harman (13 Mar 2022)

Vídeo de mercenarios canadienses en Varsovia dirigiéndose a Ucrania para luchar por Zelensky.


----------



## Dylan Leary (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (13 Mar 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> A mi ha sorprendido mucho la tenacidad y resistencia de los ucranianos, y lo bien que esta funcionando su artillería. Hay que quitarse el sombrero ante ellos.
> El avance ruso, no me sorprende tanto. Si sus bajas de aviones(de nuevo por el buen uso que están haciendo los ucranianos de sus sistemas de defensa aérea).
> Pero si con el desastre logístico ruso de los primeros días(que ya parece que se va estabilizando), no fueron capaces de liquidar batallones enteros de rusos, tiene mala pinta la capacidad ofensiva del ejercito ucraniano.
> Sobre la posible guerra de guerrillas, lo veo complicado para la resistencia en Ucrania oriental, el terreno no es propicio, en invierno se iban a morir de frio y hambre. Pero veremos, que ya digo que los ucranianos nos han sorprendido.



Tenacidad y resistencia? Si han perdido el 30% de su territorio en 2 semanas  
Ni los franceses perdieron tanto con los nazis 

Desastre logístico ruso? Eso te lo han contado en la 1? o en el mundo?


----------



## cuasi-pepito (13 Mar 2022)

Ucrania mandó tropas a Iraq en 2003.....esto es la propaganda rusa, menudos cachondos mentales


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Mar 2022)

Mapa de hoy, según los rusos…las Astas de toro de Cannas están ya claras…


----------



## Simo Hayha (13 Mar 2022)

Los ucranianos volcados con sus libertadores. Muestras de cariño y hermanamiento por toda Ucrania.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (13 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


>



Eso debe de ser un montaje, porque por el floro decían que Zelensky es un nazi drogadicto que huyó a Polonia, y en el foro nunca se ponen bulos del Kremlin


----------



## Minsky Moment (13 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> La insurgencia empieza a surgir en las ciudades ocupadas por los invasores orconazirrusos.



¿Lo de "orco" nazirrusos va en serio o es simple infantilismo vulgar?


----------



## MiguelLacano (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (13 Mar 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Ese creo que es el mayor error de Putin, creer que puede negociar con nosotros. No somos fiables. Nuestro unico objetivo es destruir Rusia, a cuenta de Estados Unidos.. y es todo lo que va a conseguir.



No "somos" fiables dice... Esto es como el típico aliade feminista..."jooo, peldon por sel homvreeee"



Xan Solo dijo:


> Los árabes amenazaron con volar sus propios pozos petrolíferos en una de las guerras con Israel, curiosa amenaza que provocó, al menos, que Estados Unidos garantizase la seguridad de Arabia Saudí y otros países. Mientras Rusia no demuestre ir en serio con su corte de relaciones económicas, mientras no ofrezca una alternativa ideológica-política-social a los ciudadanos del Este que compita -y gane la partida- a lo que ofrecen los otanistas, Rusia perderá.



Pero qué alternativa ideológica quiere usted, ser un esclavo de un sistema donde ni siquiera puedes decidir tu jefe de estado? Esa es tu alternativa?
Vale que esto (Europa) es una mierda, pero querer más estado y una dictadura, es de ser retrasado prémium...



Xan Solo dijo:


> Los dedos corazones ante las patrullas rusas pueden no ser nada, pero si se mantienen en el tiempo, los que lo hagan se creerán heroicos resistentes. Hay que vencer en esa batalla... y no rompiendo brazos -al estilo israelí- sino convenciendo de que son liberadores, para lo que se necesita aportar autogestión en los territorios tomados.



Una buena idea para ser "liberador" es que no te bombardeen la casa, digo, por dar ideas solo...



Xan Solo dijo:


> El gran error de Estados Unidos en Irak fue EL DÍA DESPUÉS... parece que Rusia está cayendo en lo mismo, porque no crea las bases para un después. Falta el frente político. Y eso es porque Putin no es el gran estratega que nos dibujan algunos, es sólo un Rajoy que intenta sobrevivir.



Putin es un tío acostumbrado a que no le contradigan ni un detalle, y así lleva 20 años, así es normal que se pierda todo contacto con la realidad...



Xan Solo dijo:


> En cuanto a Europa... pues creo que asistimos a nuestro fin. No tenemos ni una ideología -salvo el globalismo- ni un interés común ni una cultura común... nos enfrentamos a la tormenta perfecta sin capitán, con agua en las sentinas, cargados de prejuicios vacíos, y con los pasajeros corriendo por cubierta como pollos sin cabeza, desestabilizando la nave... un puto desastre.




Llevamos décadas escuchando eso de que "es el fin de occidente, uhhh" y no es más que una bobada, la sociedad necesita comercio, pluralismo y si, multiculturalidad y globalidad, aunque os joda las "ideologías" son el cáncer de la humanidad, como se está demostrando con todo esto, la gente toma decisiones individuales, y eso no lo váis a cambiar


----------



## HurreKin (13 Mar 2022)

Pianista en la frontera de Ukrania, poco nos pasa


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Mar 2022)

China, la gran espranza blanca de Borrell y la Sexta:


----------



## Harman (13 Mar 2022)

Los medios de comunicación occidentales quieren hacer creer que los rusos están librando una batalla perdida, pero se está ganando terreno. Aquí se puede ver a un soldado izando la bandera de la RPD en el pueblo de Donskoye, cerca de Volnovakha


----------



## alfonbass (13 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Cuentas de ahorro que van a desaparecer en 3, 2, 1...


----------



## Seronoser (13 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> A saber para que agencia (¿Cia?) trabajaba



Probablemente, aunque me inclino más por el MI5, porque los británicos son bastante cutres, y no le habrán dado ni una acreditación actualizada.


----------



## alfonbass (13 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> España no es "intervencionista", pero si te mueres te quitan el 50% de la herencia, si compras te pelan, si vendes te pelan más y si eres propietario de algo, lo que sea, te pelan con el IBI, lo que les sale del poto, subiéndolo cuando les sale del poto. Sí, aquí no se interviene... contra Botín (la "no oligarca")... Ciertamente contra esa y los otros "no oligarcas" del IBEX, contra esos no se interviene ciertamente. Pero a la clase media la machacan sin piedad.



España es tan intervencionista como Rusia, yo no digo que no es así, digo que ser intervencionista es ser, realmente, comunista


----------



## Honkler (13 Mar 2022)

HurreKin dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 981737
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 981738
> 
> ...



Coño, ya tardaban


----------



## Harman (13 Mar 2022)

Activistas de Japón salieron en apoyo de la operación especial de Rusia para proteger el Donbass. Durante la concentración, pidieron al gobierno japonés que abandonara la presión sobre la Federación Rusa y se adhiriera a la neutralidad, así como que se negara a suministrar armas a Ucrania


----------



## Michael_Knight (13 Mar 2022)

¿Dónde está Walli?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (13 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



¿Quién era el soplapollas que decía que China no apoyaría con firmeza financiera a Rusia?.

Ahora mismo hay ostias para meter la pasta en esas cuentas.


----------



## Harman (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Honkler (13 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Vídeo de mercenarios canadienses en Varsovia dirigiéndose a Ucrania para luchar por Zelensky.



En la primera noche durmiendo en ucrania los ruskies los envían al paraíso


----------



## ferrys (13 Mar 2022)

Según los rusos 180 "veteranos" a tomar por culo de 4 misilazos. De esos que se habían acabado.
Ya os digo que a estas horas están todos los demás de vuelta en el avión.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Volodymyr Zelenskyy pronunció un breve discurso: esto se debe a los ataques de misiles rusos a gran escala en bases militares, aeródromos y fábricas donde se reparan equipos militares.
> Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sufrieron grandes pérdidas solo debido a esto, por ejemplo en Yavor hubo más de 60 muertos y alrededor de 200 heridos, por lo que es necesario levantar la moral y concentrarse en las pérdidas de los rusos.
> Hagamos un análisis sistemático, Rusia bombardea por todas partes con misiles, domina el aire y según Ze tiene pérdidas de unos 13,000 soldados estando rodeados por todas partes. Todas las unidades militares están bajo ataques con misiles, nuestra área fortificada del este, donde más más de 30,000 soldados fueron casi destruidos (Volnovakha - Mariupol). No hay aviación, los centros de radar y defensa aérea están rotos, los campos de entrenamiento militar están rotos, los almacenes con combustible y lubricantes están casi todos rotos en un 70%, la flota está destruida y al mismo tiempo el Presidente dice que tenemos 1.300 muertos. Todos entendemos la guerra, pero aquí también claramente nuestro gobierno incluye propaganda estúpida.





MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Los europeos estaremos mucho más comodos en el papel de consumidores que en el de enemigos. 

Si USA y UK quieren movida que la lien en el Pacífico y que dejen de tocar los cojones.


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Mar 2022)

50 Kaliber, 50


----------



## MiguelLacano (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Arraki (13 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Vídeo de mercenarios canadienses en Varsovia dirigiéndose a Ucrania para luchar por Zelensky.
> 
> 
> [/CITA]
> ...


----------



## Simo Hayha (13 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


>



Pareciese que roban, pero probablemente estén en realidad descargando alimentos traidos de rusia para reponer las estanterías de los supermercados, diezmadas por las sanciones de occidente. El ruso es un pueblo noble amigos, y sabemos que si por algo se caracteriza es por desvivirse por ayudar a sus pueblos hermanos.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (13 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> En la primera noche durmiendo en ucrania los ruskies los envían al paraíso



A espera, que son estos los tontolabas del TIKTOK de esta madrugada. 

Pringados.


----------



## Arraki (13 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Vídeo de mercenarios canadienses en Varsovia dirigiéndose a Ucrania para luchar por Zelensky.




Madre mía que nivel.nunca:

También podrían haberse puesto un chaleco amarillo para que el FSB los identifique, les meta un localizador GLONASS y cuando lleguen al hotel y se quiten las botas les caiga un Iskander.

Si este es el nivel de los voluntarios que van a Ucrania los rusos lo van a tener muy fácil[


----------



## pemebe (13 Mar 2022)

Evil_ dijo:


> Encontrais sentido a lo que veis???



Traducción de la entrevista:

Cruzamos uno de los primeros puentes de europa, íbamos a filmar a otros refugiados que se marchaban y nos subimos a un coche, alguien se ofreció a llevarnos al otro puente y cruzamos un puesto de control y empezaron a dispararnos, así que el conductor se dio la vuelta y siguieron disparando, éramos dos, mi amigo, su amigo Renault, al que dispararon y dejaron atrás, y no sé cómo está, no sé, no sabes lo que le pasó. Vi que le dispararon en el cuello y nos dividieron y nos trajeron aquí.

Es un poco lio.


----------



## ferrys (13 Mar 2022)

A muchos les quedan dos telediarios.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (13 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> En la primera noche durmiendo en ucrania los ruskies los envían al paraíso




me dijo un pikolo con experiencia en misiones fuera que le estaban medio convenciendo para ir por la zona...y me dijo que se pensaba que le estaban mintiendo, diciéndole que no era para tanto.

Me da la impresión de que a estos mercs no les están contando la verdad y que van a una muerte casi segura....esto no son las vacaciones pagadas de 
Iraq, Afganistán o Libia...se enfrentan a un país con satélites...cosa que los talibanes como que no.

Me huele muy raro que adultos con experiencia estén tragando tan fácil.


----------



## Guzmán de Berga (13 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Se puede afirmar sin miedo a equivocarse que la élite del R78 vive a costa de esquilmar a los españoles de a pie. Son como una mafia.



El comunismo, el capitalismo y esas cosas están en los libros y en los telediarios; en el mundo real tienes una red mafiosa de distintas famílias creando un estado al que tienes que pagar tu diezmo a cambio de que "te protejan"... porque si no te protegen igual vienen dos señores y te meten en un agujero unos cuantos años.
Pues eso, la mafia. Fijaros, todos son las mismas famílias desde hace siglos repartiéndose el poder: justicia, negocio, gestión (lo que llaman política), fuerza... Y en España, que es un país especialmente bananero en el sino de Europa, la sangría es especialmente grave, con un sistema que es especialmente efectivo en hacer que nadie pueda hacer fortuna si no la tiene ya de antemano.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (13 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> En la primera noche durmiendo en ucrania los ruskies los envían al paraíso



Lo que no se dan cuenta las autoridades polacas es que tal y como están las cosas permitir la llegada a territorio polaco de paramilitares podría ser para Rusia casus belli, e igual que le meten un pepinazo a un hotel donde se hospedan en territorio ucraniano, podrían metérselo en territorio polaco.

Sinceramente, han sido listos para lo de mandar los aviones a Rammstein, ahora deberían inventarse algún tipo de ¨cuarentena¨de dos semanas para ese tipo de turistas que vienen ya vestidos de militares sin disimulo alguno:

A qué viene usted? Por qué? Cuánto tiempo se va a quedar? A quién conoce en Polonia? Habla polaco? y ese tipo de preguntas. Como sea muy evidente que vienen a coer un transporte para pasar a UA, repatriación por intenciones duduosas y patada a seguir...


----------



## Harman (13 Mar 2022)

No todo el mundo quiere luchar, independientemente de lo que digan los medios de comunicación. Otro hombre intenta disfrazarse de mujer para cruzar la frontera de Ucrania y evitar ser reclutado para luchar contra las fuerzas rusas. Estoy viendo muchos informes similares a este también.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Mar 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> me dijo un pikolo con experiencia en misiones fuera que le estaban medio convenciendo para ir por la zona...y me dijo que se pensaba que le estaban mintiendo, diciéndole que no era para tanto.
> 
> Me da la impresión de que a estos mercs no les están contando la verdad y que van a una muerte casi segura....esto no son las vacaciones pagadas de
> Iraq, Afganistán o Libia...se enfrentan a un país con satélites...cosa que los talibanes como que no.
> ...



60.000 pavos al mes...


----------



## MiguelLacano (13 Mar 2022)

Los ucros están siendo masacrados. El ejército ucraniano va a desaparecer y ese es el objetivo principal de Putin.


----------



## LIRDISM (13 Mar 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Acaba de descargar en Bilbao. Directo de Siberia.
> 
> El 'Nikolay Urvantsev' con gas ruso de Siberia descarga en el Puerto de Bilbao



El gas también te da de comer ,payasa.


----------



## Michael_Knight (13 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Lo sé, pero el rio suena....



Aquí cuando empezó la invasión el 95% del foro y la mayoría de analistas oficiales daban por seguro que Kiev iba a caer en menos de 72 horas, yo dije que los rusos no iban a entrar nunca en Kiev, de momento voy acertando yo


----------



## Abu-Yunis (13 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Rusia es un estado hiperintervencionista...es todo lo contrario a nada "capitalista", como muchos de los idiotas que defienden medidas económicas propias de estados como Venezuela o Cuba y que se "enfadan" cuando encuentran a alguien que les dice y les demuestra que su forma de pensar es una patata...
> 
> Cómo comprenderá usted, el "simple hecho" de no llevar la hoz y el martillo, pues para el caso, como que no es importante, pero para eso hay que fijarse en las cosas y no ser un puto ignorante



¿Hiperlntervencionista como la Unión Europea?


----------



## Honkler (13 Mar 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> me dijo un pikolo con experiencia en misiones fuera que le estaban medio convenciendo para ir por la zona...y me dijo que se pensaba que le estaban mintiendo, diciéndole que no era para tanto.
> 
> Me da la impresión de que a estos mercs no les están contando la verdad y que van a una muerte casi segura....esto no son las vacaciones pagadas de
> Iraq, Afganistán o Libia...se enfrentan a un país con satélites...cosa que los talibanes como que no.
> ...



Con la inteligencia rusa no se juega, a estas alturas ya saben hasta la talla de calzoncillos de esos pringados. Y, por supuesto, localizados desde el minuto 1.


----------



## paconan (13 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Pero si es ukra!
> No tiene distintivos rusos y para más coña tiene una bandera ukraniana en el limpia.



estas seguro?
la banderita esta puesta fuera del parabrisas y lleva una z mal rotulada en la puerta
a saber de quien será, lo que si parece es que puede llevar días abandonado


----------



## MiguelLacano (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (13 Mar 2022)

Los Rusos van con todo, no van a parar..ni diplomacia, ni mentiras, ni propaganda, ni sanciones, ni pianos.

Llegados a este escenario en caso de oposición nos veremos abocados a la tercera guerra mundial.

Y en Occidente a la población nos han convertido en basura y está dirigida por psicópatas cobardes que se dedican a parasitar a su propio pueblo.
Mal panorama.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (13 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> 60.000 pavos al mes...




Blackwater, hoy Academi. Cuenta la leyenda que iban tan sobrados de pasta que los mercenarios de Blackwater en Irak dejaban tirados por ahí los carros de puta madre que manejaban y que valían un pastizal. El dinero no era un problema. Fijo que alguna mafia o autóctonos avispados supieron hacer negociete con los vehículos de Blackwater.








Spoiler





```
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/guerra-en-ucrania-xv.1677452/post-39531068
```


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## LIRDISM (13 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Aquí cuando empezó la invasión el 95% del foro y la mayoría de analistas oficiales daban por seguro que Kiev iba a caer en menos de 72 horas, yo dije que los rusos no iban a entrar nunca en Kiev, de momento voy acertando yo



Tomar la va a tomar, pero los rusos están priorizando el frente sur que meterse a lo suicida en una ciudad de casi 3 millones de habitantes.


----------



## Decipher (13 Mar 2022)

Rusofoba, ultra. ¿Es comunista por que es subnormal o es subnormal por que es comunista? ¿No puede hablar sin hacer el mongolo?


----------



## Top5 (13 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pero qué alternativa ideológica quiere usted,* ser un esclavo de un sistema donde ni siquiera puedes decidir tu jefe de estado*? Esa es tu alternativa?
> Vale que esto (Europa) es una mierda, pero querer más estado y una dictadura, es de ser retrasado prémium...



Tú no decides nada, tú simplemente decides delegar tu voto por cuatro años en alguien que no te va a hacer el menor caso durante idem.

Dejemos el sofisma de que estamos viviendo en una_ democracia _por que lo cierto es que jamás lo hemos hecho, se ha hecho otra cosa.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Mar 2022)

Los rusos dicen 180 mercenarios neutralizados en el ataque…








Ministerio de Defensa ruso declara haber atacado centros de capacitación de las FF.AA. de Ucrania y abatido a 180 mercenarios extranjeros


Desde el Ministerio afirmaron que continuarán eliminando a los mercenarios que llegaron a Ucrania para participar en acciones militares.




actualidad.rt.com





Se nos va a llenar más el foro con CM del Otanfato…


----------



## Decipher (13 Mar 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Tú no decides nada, tu simplemente decides delegar tu voto por cuatro años en alguien que no te va a hacer el menor caso durante idem.
> 
> Dejemos el sofisma de que estamos viviendo en una_ democracia _por que lo cierto es que jamás lo hemos hecho, se ha hecho otra cosa.



Hay una apariencia de democracia, que es mejor que nada, pero la calidad democrática es ínfima.


----------



## MiguelLacano (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## MiguelLacano (13 Mar 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Hay una apariencia de democracia, que es mejor que nada, pero la calidad democrática es ínfima.



Y cada vez menos calidad... aceleradamente


----------



## Simo Hayha (13 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


>



Zelensky visitando a los heridos mientras putin ordena desde sus palacios el envío de más camiones crematorio.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (13 Mar 2022)

Bendita hemeroteca


----------



## apocalippsis (13 Mar 2022)

Me hace gracia los follanatos estos deseando que los rusos hicieran lo mismo con los civiles, que por otra parte no lo haran porque son lo mismo.

"La OTAN lanzó más de 10.000 ataques aéreos en Libia en 2011 con más de 500.000 bajas civiles. Cuando se les preguntó sobre las bajas civiles, insistieron en que se trataba de daños colaterales y que eso ocurre en las guerras."


----------



## bigmaller (13 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Y cada vez menos calidad... aceleradamente



Cuanto mas feas se ponen las cosas... La careta es mas barata.


----------



## Decipher (13 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Y cada vez menos calidad... aceleradamente



vOx es la última oportunidad de enderezar esto politicamente.


----------



## Zhukov (13 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Informe de Strelkov - Asalto en Avdeyevka, frente de Donbass
> 
> Como se me informó ayer, con el apoyo masivo de la artillería y la aviación, las Fuerzas Armadas de la RPD irrumpieron en Avdeyevka esta mañana temprano.
> 
> No entiendo la necesidad de un ataque frontal a este asentamiento de tipo urbano extremadamente fortificado. Las pérdidas serán grandes, independientemente del resultado.



Informes por Telegram


13: 49 Otros 4 aviones SU-25 pasaron a bombardear en dirección a Avdeyevka. Hay un asalto en marcha. Nuestra gente está tratando de ocupar la localidad.

13.50 Hay un poderoso ataque de artillería en el norte de Donetsk.

14:45-El distrito de Kievsky se estremece por los estruendos. Es muy difícil entender en este cañoneo qué sonidos son llegadas del enemigo o disparos de los nuestros.



1300 Durante la ofensiva en dirección a Popasnyansky, unidades de la Milicia Popular de la LPR descubrieron lugares de asesinato en masa de civiles en la zona del ferrocarril de Popasnyansky. Las tropas ucranianas en retirada expulsaron a la gente de los sótanos y los utilizaron como escudos humanos. Los que se resistieron o intentaron escapar fueron fusilados, informa el Ministerio de Defensa de la República.


----------



## MiguelLacano (13 Mar 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> vOx es la última oportunidad de enderezar esto politicamente.



Me gustaría darle la razón, pero visto lo visto, tengo muy serias dudas. Le Pen en Francia se me antoja bastante más "antisistema" y aún así tampoco lo veo claro.


----------



## AlexLimón99 (13 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Vídeo de mercenarios canadienses en Varsovia dirigiéndose a Ucrania para luchar por Zelensky.



"Mercenarios" y "canadienses" en la misma frase. El chiste se cuenta solo... Jajajja 

Madre mía, pobres, van directos al fuego purificador ruso...


----------



## Azrael_II (13 Mar 2022)

¿Hay problemas de higiene y ropa en Ucrania? La embarazada ensangrentada por los rusos ha parido y se ha puesto la misma ropa
Según dicen parió a las 24h. Felicidades que todo haya ido bien...
que no te den una bata u otra ropa en el hospital... Pero ponerse la misma ropa cuando ha sangrado y probablemente esté llena de polvo, cuando menos es contraproducente.

Ver archivo adjunto 981770


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Mar 2022)

Que bonita es la libre empresa, viendo oportunidad de negocio en toda ocasión:


----------



## MiguelLacano (13 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Informes por Telegram
> 
> 
> 13: 49 Otros 4 aviones SU-25 pasaron a bombardear en dirección a Avdeyevka. Hay un asalto en marcha. Nuestra gente está tratando de ocupar la localidad.
> ...



Confío en que esos criminales paguen su deuda en estos próximos días.


----------



## amcxxl (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

Un grupo de tropas LNR tomó el control del asentamiento de Popasnaya - Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa


----------



## Top5 (13 Mar 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Hay una apariencia de democracia, que es mejor que nada, pero la calidad democrática es ínfima.



A cualquiera que te diga que estas viviendo en una democracia se le puede decir perfectamente que es un mentiroso o no entiende lo que es el término...
No existen grados de democracia para ser una, o se es o no se es. Y en occidente, incluido EEUU lo que no hay es democracia.
Simplemente delegas tu voto en representante por cuatro años, representante que te va a llevar a la ruina simplemente firmando un papel que tú le has autorizado a firmar con tu voto.


----------



## apocalippsis (13 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Según los rusos 180 "veteranos" a tomar por culo de 4 misilazos. De esos que se habían acabado.
> Ya os digo que a estas horas están todos los demás de vuelta en el avión.



Hay algun video por ahi que en lo que son los edificios de los soldados nada pepinazo en centro de la plaza, pero lo que eran chaleticos de mandos, todos pulverizados


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (13 Mar 2022)

¿Conocéis algún documento actual donde aparezcan listados todos los grupos y organizaciones en pugna o potencialmente en pugna?, ¿créeis que las informaciones de 2013-2015 pueden ser asimilables a la situación actual?


----------



## Decipher (13 Mar 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> A cualquiera que te diga que estas viviendo en una democracia se le puede decir perfectamente que es un mentiroso o no entiende lo que es el término...
> No existen grados de democracia para ser una, o se es o no se es. Y en occidente, incluido EEUU lo que no hay es democracia.
> Simplemente delegas tu voto en representante por cuatro años, representante que te va a llevar a la ruina simplemente firmando un papel que tu le has autorizado a firmar con tu voto.



Al contrario. Lo de es una democracia o no lo es es la auténtica falacia.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> ¿Hay problemas de higiene y ropa en Ucrania? La embarazada ensangrentada por los rusos ha parido y se ha puesto la misma ropa
> Según dicen parió a las 24h. Felicidades que todo haya ido bien...
> que no te den una bata u otra ropa en el hospital... Pero ponerse la misma ropa cuando ha sangrado y probablemente esté llena de polvo, cuando menos es contraproducente.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 981770



Interesante, la herida debajo del labio se ha subido al labio después de parir…


----------



## tardepiache (13 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Mercenarios llegaron a Kharkiv desde Israel. Todos con experiencia en las fuerzas especiales del Mossad y la policía del ejército.
> 
> 
> 
> _Espero que sean conscientes que está vez no se enfrentan a niños palestinos desarmados._



Muy mercenario será, pero ni idea de PRL (el arma haciendo equilibrios en la mesita no tiene precio)


----------



## MiguelLacano (13 Mar 2022)

Serbios y rusos están eufóricos.


----------



## thanos2 (13 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Que bonita es la libre empresa, viendo oportunidad de negocio en toda ocasión:



Te imaginas que los españoles que están ahora mismo montados en sus coches particulares en caravana desde su pueblo en lo más profundo de Cuenca para salvar a 10 mujeres ucranianas con sus hijas en la frontera de Polonia acaban detenidos a medio camino por trata de seres humanos y por tráfico de ilegales?

A ver si la cosa se va a liar con tanta caravana...


----------



## amcxxl (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (13 Mar 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> A cualquiera que te diga que estas viviendo en una democracia se le puede decir perfectamente que es un mentiroso o no entiende lo que es el término...
> No existen grados de democracia para ser una, o se es o no se es. Y en occidente, incluido EEUU lo que no hay es democracia.
> Simplemente delegas tu voto en representante por cuatro años, representante que te va a llevar a la ruina simplemente firmando un papel que tú le has autorizado a firmar con tu voto.



Se llama "democracia representativa" o "democracia oligárquica modelo británico", instaurada en la Restauración inglesa de 1658 y prefeccionada en la Revolución Americana de 1776. Consiste en quitar el poder al Tirano absoluto y dárselo al Pueblo, para volver a quitarselo y dárselo a sus representantes, los miembros de la oligarquia de turno.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (13 Mar 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> A cualquiera que te diga que estas viviendo en una democracia se le puede decir perfectamente que es un mentiroso o no entiende lo que es el término...
> No existen grados de democracia para ser una, o se es o no se es. Y en occidente, incluido EEUU lo que no hay es democracia.
> Simplemente delegas tu voto en representante por cuatro años, representante que te va a llevar a la ruina simplemente firmando un papel que tú le has autorizado a firmar con tu voto.



La democracia, sea de la forma que sea, es un timo, la dictadura de las mayorías.

No existe la democracia "justa". La democracia, o cualquier otra forma de gobierno, será mas justa cuanto mas pequeño sea el Estado, que es el verdedero enemigo.


----------



## Top5 (13 Mar 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Al contrario. Lo de es una democracia o no lo es es la auténtica falacia.



Dime una, la única parecida es la Suiza por que aun hay recursos para poder elegir si o no por un problema que un colectivo ponga sobre la mesa.
Pero es la excepción que confirma la regla ya que según tengo entendido hasta Suiza no es neutral en el conflicto actual por que ellos lo valen.


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Mar 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Te imaginas que los españoles que están ahora mismo montados en sus coches particulares en caravana desde su pueblo en lo más profundo de Cuenca para salvar a 10 mujeres ucranianas con sus hijas en la frontera de Polonia acaban detenidos a medio camino por trata de seres humanos y por tráfico de ilegales?
> 
> A ver si la cosa se va a liar con tanta caravana...



Peor te lo pongo, recogidas las refugiadas, son parados en un control de los chicos del payaso, los hacen bajar del coche, violan a las refugiadas y les meten dos tiros a los panolis samaritanos.


----------



## Decipher (13 Mar 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Dime una, la única parecida es la Suiza por que aun hay recursos para poder elegir si o no por un problema que un colectivo ponga sobre la mesa.
> Pero es la excepción que confirma la regla ya que según tengo entendido hasta Suiza no es neutral en el conflicto actual por que ellos lo valen.



¿Lo ve? Confirma lo que yo digo, con esa lógica la democracia son los padres porque esa democracia idílica "auténtica democracia" es imposible de alcanzar. Es una cuestión de grados. Es lógica trevijaner. Es el "verdadero comunismo" en versión demócrata.


----------



## NS 4 (13 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Hay compañías aereas de unos 150 paises que pueden volar a Rusia.



Nooooo....recibiran sanciones democraticas de USA...por algo son dueños del mundo...

A QUE SI!!!???


----------



## Top5 (13 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Se llama "democracia representativa" o "democracia oligárquica modelo británico", instaurada en la Restauración inglesa de 1658 y prefeccionada en la Revolución Americana de 1776. Consiste en quitar el poder al Tirano absoluto y dárselo al Pueblo, para volver a quitarselo y dárselo a sus representantes, los miembros de la oligarquia de turno.



¿Y donde esta la palabra "democracia" en la constitución de los EEUU?
¿Hay algún pdf de eso o algo parecido?


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Mar 2022)

Los camaradas chinos van a tener muy pocas ganas de hacer caso a Borrell


----------



## Minsky Moment (13 Mar 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> La democracia, sea de la forma que sea, es un timo, la dictadura de las mayorías.
> 
> No existe la democracia "justa". La democracia, o cualquier otra forma de gobierno, será mas justa cuanto mas pequeño sea el Estado, que es el verdedero enemigo.



Democracia no es dictadura de las mayorías. Dictadura de la mayoría, o de la minoría, o de quien le pete que esté en ese momento al mando, es lo que hay en países institucionalmente lamentables como España, en los que "los derechos no están garantizados" (artículo 16 declaración de derechos del hombre y del ciudadano de la revolución francesa).


----------



## dabuti (13 Mar 2022)

De Calafell a voluntario del Batallón Azov.

Siempre saludaba.









Miguel, un jove de 23 anys que ha marxat de Segur de Calafell a defensar Ucraïna


Un jove de Segur de Calafell, de nom Miguel, va marxar fa pocs dies cap a Ucraïna per combatre al batalló Azov, d'ideologia ultranacionalista, en contra de la invasió russa...




catalunyadiari.com


----------



## Top5 (13 Mar 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿Lo ve? Confirma lo que yo digo, con esa lógica la democracia son los padres porque esa democracia idílica "auténtica democracia" es imposible de alcanzar. Es una cuestión de grados. Es lógica trevijaner. Es el "verdadero comunismo" en versión demócrata.



Lo que veo mal es que te estén diciendo que vives en una democracia, te están mintiendo en la cara...
Si te mienten al decir el sistema al que tú o yo te supeditas ¿qué no llegaran a hacer en nombre de ella?


----------



## MiguelLacano (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (13 Mar 2022)

tardepiache dijo:


> Muy mercenario será, pero ni idea de PRL (el arma haciendo equilibrios en la mesita no tiene precio)



Le ha quitado el cargador, pero las armas las carga el diablo


----------



## paconan (13 Mar 2022)

nuevo modelo de "tendedero" para reclutas


----------



## Decipher (13 Mar 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Lo que veo mal es que te estén diciendo que vives en una democracia, te están mintiendo en la cara...
> Si te mienten al decir el sistema al que tú o yo te supeditas ¿qué no llegaran a hacer en nombre de ella?



Democracia no es un ente idílico pluscuamperfecto, solo es un sistema político, que puede ser mejor o peor, mas fiel a sus principios básicos o menos, nunca lo será al 100%, la de los paises occidentales es mala y va a peor.


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

El alcalde de Irpin dijo que a partir de mañana se negará el acceso de los periodistas al asentamiento. Según él, los trabajadores de los medios están filmando a los militares y revelando la ubicación de las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

La orden del alcalde completa el cuadro de la muerte de hoy del ex empleado de The New York Times Brent Reno en Irpin. Al parecer, el periodista fallecido intentó tomar fotografías desde su automóvil, pero los combatientes de defensa territorial confundieron estas acciones con espionaje e inmediatamente abrieron fuego contra el automóvil.


----------



## sivigliano (13 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Los Rusos van con todo, no van a parar..ni diplomacia, ni mentiras, ni propaganda, ni sanciones, ni pianos.
> 
> Llegados a este escenario en caso de oposición nos veremos abocados a la tercera guerra mundial.
> 
> ...



Los humanos somos todos iguales, si nos tocan los cojones nos revolvemos.
Si hay tercera Guerra Mundial será nuclear y nos iremos a la mierda todos rusos incluidos. En Guerra convencional Rusia sería aplastada por la OTAN. 20.000 cazas contra poco más de 1000 de Rusia. 
Me llama la atención el enorme desprecio a los europeos cuando vemos que los ucranianos prefieren morir a rendirse como haríamos todos los demás si nos invaden y destrozan nuestros hogares.


----------



## Tons of Fear (13 Mar 2022)

[VIDEO] ASB Military News on Gab: 'Self proclaimed neo-nazi Azov battalion hiding in…'

El autoproclamado batallón neonazi Azov se esconde en edificios residenciales y disimula francotiradores en apartamentos y armas ATGM en los tejados de los edificios de Mariupol - han sido destruidos por los ataques de precisión rusos. Hemos publicado Azov escondiéndose en edificios residenciales en twitter - entonces nos prohibieron. El vídeo se hizo viral. Lo publicaremos después de este post.


----------



## piru (13 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Lo que no se dan cuenta las autoridades polacas es que tal y como están las cosas permitir la llegada a territorio polaco de paramilitares podría ser para Rusia casus belli, e igual que le meten un pepinazo a un hotel donde se hospedan en territorio ucraniano, podrían metérselo en territorio polaco.
> 
> Sinceramente, han sido listos para lo de mandar los aviones a Rammstein, ahora deberían inventarse algún tipo de ¨cuarentena¨de dos semanas para ese tipo de turistas que vienen ya vestidos de militares sin disimulo alguno:
> 
> A qué viene usted? Por qué? Cuánto tiempo se va a quedar? A quién conoce en Polonia? Habla polaco? y ese tipo de preguntas. Como sea muy evidente que vienen a coer un transporte para pasar a UA, repatriación por intenciones duduosas y patada a seguir...




Es que ese será es siguiente paso de Putin, un pepino al otro lado de la frontera, sólo 1km dentro de Polonia, sin matar a nadie pero rompiendo algo:

"Uy! lo sentimos mucho, ha sido sin querer queriendo, no volverá pasar, pagaremos los daños.

Pero la OTAN se tendrá que comer el incidente con patatas y quedará con el culo al aire otra vez.


----------



## kelden (13 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> No se si los militares rusos a los que ha visto perder companeros suyos en siria, especialmente al piloto fallecido a traicion por f16 turco y el tupolev derribado por isisrahell entre otras cosas, pensarán lo mismo de el. A saber qué cono hace o piensa él....No hago comentarios de salon de cunado con estos temas porque se dicen tonterias. Solo una cosa es verdad, es impredecible hasta cierto punto....A saber si va a cometer los mismos errores con siria que se quedó en el 75% del territorio recuperado en favor de Assad.
> 
> *Haber entrado en donbass en el 2014 en lugar de ahora? No habria cambiado nada,* era hacer exactamente esto mismo y borrar a los nanzis del gobierno y de ucrania pero en 2014, y no lo hizo. A no ser que haya querido mas tiempo para prepararse (pero ya estaba preparado militarmente cuando entro en siria).



Habría cambiado que le hubiera costado la quita parte de lo que le cueste ahora.


----------



## MiguelLacano (13 Mar 2022)

Esto va para largo y no hay vuelta atrás. Guerra por años, económica y caliente cuando cuadre. La ruina para todos.


----------



## Alvin Red (13 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> De Calafell a voluntario del Batallón Azov.
> 
> Siempre saludaba.
> 
> ...



Con un poco de suerte ya no existirá Batallón Azov cuando llegue a destino.


----------



## Decipher (13 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Esto va para largo y no hay vuelta atrás. Guerra por años, económica y caliente cuando cuadre. La ruina para todos.



Internet dividido para empezar. Los chinos fueron unos visionarios y los rusos acabarán lo que empezaron en ese sentido. Nuevo telón de acero digital. Proporcionarse microchips y tecnologia avanzada va a ser mas complicado, por lo menos ahora no son comunistas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

Uno de los voluntarios brasileños de la legión extranjera, el tirador profesional de 28 años Thiago Rossi, quien recientemente se jactó de que mataría a todos los invasores en Ucrania y que no le tenía miedo a la guerra, ahora se encuentra huyendo a Polonia.

Rossi que lo escribe en su Instagram, describe con desesperación cómo un avión de combate ruso destruyó toda una base de esa legión.
Según el francotirador, que ayer transmitió desde esa base atacada, los que quedan están siendo evacuados a Polonia.


----------



## NS 4 (13 Mar 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> La vacunación de Djokovic se retrasa, eh Promotor?



No les hagas caso Promo....mola cuando pones fotitos de la putona Bedman!!!

Chapeau!!!!


----------



## MiguelLacano (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Arraki (13 Mar 2022)

Lukas Safranov, hijo del famoso artista Nikas Safranov, se encadenó a un McDonald's en Moscú diciendo “nos dieron de comer esta comida durante 30 años (...) y ahora nos dejan. Las sanciones me están privando de la comida que he comido toda mi vida”.


----------



## amcxxl (13 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Uno de los voluntarios brasileños de la legión extranjera, el tirador profesional de 28 años Thiago Rossi, quien recientemente se jactó de que mataría a todos los invasores en Ucrania y que no le tenía miedo a la guerra, ahora se encuentra huyendo a Polonia.
> 
> Rossi que lo escribe en su Instagram, describe con desesperación cómo un avión de combate ruso destruyó toda una base de esa legión.
> Según el francotirador, que ayer transmitió desde esa base atacada, los que quedan están siendo evacuados a Polonia.



lastima que esa rata inmunda sobreviviera


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

Otro mercenario brasileño, que sobrevivió al ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas en la base de mercenarios y voluntarios extranjeros, agradece a Dios por mantenerse con vida.

“Gracias a Dios por un día más de vida. Triste por los amigos que murieron en el ataque a nuestra base”, escribe Jefferson Kleidian.


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

Otro misil balístico Tochka-U interceptado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Donetsk. Las agencias de información ucranianas están nuevamente tratando de hacer pasar las municiones como rusas, pero este tipo de OTRK ya no está en servicio con las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.


----------



## Trajanillo (13 Mar 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Los humanos somos todos iguales, si nos tocan los cojones nos revolvemos.
> Si hay tercera Guerra Mundial será nuclear y nos iremos a la mierda todos rusos incluidos. En Guerra convencional Rusia sería aplastada por la OTAN. 20.000 cazas contra poco más de 1000 de Rusia.
> Me llama la atención el enorme desprecio a los europeos cuando vemos que los ucranianos prefieren morir a rendirse como haríamos todos los demás si nos invaden y destrozan nuestros hogares.



20000 cazas, no serán 200000, jajaja 20.000 cazas dicen el gacho…


----------



## Michael_Knight (13 Mar 2022)

Joder cómo están esta tarde los CM putines, hay páginas enteras que todos los mensajes son de propaganda pro rusa de mierda, sólo falta que aparezca Chikotroll por el hilo.


----------



## silenus (13 Mar 2022)

Rusia tiene bloqueadas la mitad de sus reservas de oro y divisas por las sanciones de Occidente


El ministro de Finanzas ruso informó que Occidente tiene bloqueados unos 300.000 millones de dólares de las reservas de oro y divisas del Banco Central de Rusia, debido a las sanciones por la invasión de Ucrania, lo que supone aproximadamente la mitad de las reservas de Rusia, que ascienden a...




okdiario.com


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (13 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los camaradas chinos van a tener muy pocas ganas de hacer caso a Borrell




Se han pasado año y medio con una media de 20 casos y ahora reportan miles, los seres más tramposos y mentirosos del globo. Eso son las élites chinas a las ordenes del nuevo orden mundial .


----------



## amcxxl (13 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Lukas Safranov, hijo del famoso artista Nikas Safranov, se encadenó a un McDonald's en Moscú diciendo “nos dieron de comer esta comida durante 30 años (...) y ahora nos dejan. Las sanciones me están privando de la comida que he comido toda mi vida”.



es urgente reabrir campos de reeducacion en Siberia


----------



## MiguelLacano (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## piru (13 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> estas seguro?
> la banderita esta puesta fuera del parabrisas y lleva una z mal rotulada en la puerta
> a saber de quien será, lo que si parece es que puede llevar días abandonado



Han querido hacer un apaño de Z sobre la marca ukra, pero les ha quedado la Z en rojo


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (13 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Habría cambiado que le hubiera costado la quita parte de lo que le cueste ahora.



De todos modos hubiera sido un paso atrevido. Optaron por un termino medio que fue anexar Crimea y apoyar al Donbass.

También es verdad que en 2014 hubiera habido menos resistencia y los prorrusos estaban mejor organizados políticamente.


----------



## MiguelLacano (13 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Joder cómo están esta tarde los CM putines, hay páginas enteras que todos los mensajes son de propaganda pro rusa de mierda, sólo falta que aparezca Chikotroll por el hilo.



Es que los CM anglos están tomano ahora el Té, como su graciosa hijadesatanás. Espere unos minutos y el esto de sus colegas automáticos se sumarán.


----------



## cryfar74 (13 Mar 2022)

Elijah sugiere lo que temía, en el ataque a la base, hay victimas que no pueden sumarse al computo porque no debían estar allí. La ausencia de un comunicado del gobierno Usano sobre perdidas en el suceso así lo sugiere.

*150 oficiales estadounidenses de la Guardia Nacional del Ejército de Florida y docenas de oficiales de la OTAN estaban preparando al ejército ucraniano para luchar en esta guerra contra Rusia, creando una base de mando y control clandestino para dirigir los ataques contra las tropas rusas.*


*Cuando escribo desde el principio que esta es una guerra de #EE.UU. - #Rusia en suelo de #Ucrania, este golpe es un golpe directo a los EE.UU. que @joe Biden necesita responder poniendo fin a esta guerra o intensificándola para que conduzca a más conflictos más allá de las fronteras ucranianas. *


*En el centro de mando y control de Yavoriv, los oficiales de #EE. UU. y la #OTAN coordinaron los ataques contra las fuerzas rusas después de recopilar y analizar toda la información de inteligencia recopilada sobre el movimiento de las tropas rusas, su línea de suministro y los flancos débiles.*



* El objetivo de #Estados Unidos es prolongar esta guerra el mayor tiempo posible para agotar al ejército #ruso, debilitar su capacidad militar y la economía de Rusia. #Moscú es consciente del objetivo de EE. UU. y ha decidido golpear 'fuera de la caja' mostrando su determinación de llevar esta guerra más lejos si es necesario.


Este es un juego muy peligroso en el que caminamos al borde del abismo. La presencia de fuerzas de SoF de la #OTAN sobre el terreno y bases de mando y control de la #OTAN dentro y fuera de #Ucrania tendrá consecuencias*.
**


----------



## Abrojo (13 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Buen mapita.

Aunque lo doy por válido al 90%, el trozo occidental de la Rutenia carpátida donde viven los rusyn(rusinos) no veo claro que quiera desligarse de la Ucrania occidental y formar un enclave ruso ahí en medio del bloque pro OTAN

He mirado un poco de la historia de Besarabia/Moldavia y solo fue rusa a partir de la cesión moldava a Rusia en 1812, luego se incorporó a Rumanía en 1920 y no fue hasta la invasión soviética que se forzó a Rumanía a cederla de nuevo y formar la R.S.S. de Moldavia. Luego ya tras la desintegración de la URSS Moldavia ha quedado ahí en tierra de nadie y con los separatistas de Transnistria protegidos por Rusia en un parque temático del comunismo.


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Mar 2022)

Xavier Planta un Pino y Ramon Hombre Lobo marcándose un Zelenski


----------



## explorador (13 Mar 2022)

Hay que ser muy miserable para apoyar a estos fascistas


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

Escuadrones armados de mercenarios extranjeros regresan a casa.

El periodista militar estadounidense Nolan Peterson escribió que muchos "voluntarios extranjeros" que vinieron a luchar en Ucrania están abandonando el país.

Peterson cita las palabras de uno de los "voluntarios", un veterano del ejército de los EE. UU., quien dijo que la base de las fuerzas extranjeras fue destruida al amanecer por los misiles rusos.

Presumiblemente, estamos hablando del campo de entrenamiento de la OTAN en Yavoriv, región de Lviv.

Después del bombardeo, de 200 mercenarios permanecieron unos 30. El resto optó por irse del país.

Dicen que se están quedando sin municiones y medicinas y la moral ha caído drásticamente debido al hecho de que todos esperan que el ejército ruso ataque día tras día.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (13 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Uno de los voluntarios brasileños de la legión extranjera, el tirador profesional de 28 años Thiago Rossi, quien recientemente se jactó de que mataría a todos los invasores en Ucrania y que no le tenía miedo a la guerra, ahora se encuentra huyendo a Polonia.
> 
> Rossi que lo escribe en su Instagram, describe con desesperación cómo un avión de combate ruso destruyó toda una base de esa legión.
> Según el francotirador, que ayer transmitió desde esa base atacada, los que quedan están siendo evacuados a Polonia.





No he podido evitarlo


----------



## Iskra (13 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> O sea, llevaba una acreditación de periodista falsa (bueno caducada).
> 
> ¿Además, no decian que habia muerto de un tiro en la nuca?. La desinformación al poder



Caducada, no pertenecía al medio que anunciaban y además resulta ser un director cinematogáfico de documentales.








Brent Renaud - IMDb


Brent Renaud, Cinematographer: Off to War. Brent Renaud was a Peabody and DuPont Award winning filmmaker and spent the past two decades producing films and television programs with his brother Craig. The Renaud Brothers are best known for telling humanistic stories from the World's hot spots and...




www.imdb.com




Suena a free-lance buscándose la vida en mal sitio y momento. es un tema aparte el de estos "modernos periodistas de guerra" que van por su cuenta, es el mercado deshumanizado del siglo XXI. En ese trabajo, siempre te has arriesgado a morir, pero por lo menos por un sueldo, con unas condiciones y, sobre todo, con el respaldo detrás de un medio más o menos serio. El mundo va para atrás en demasiados aspectos.


----------



## amcxxl (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Decipher (13 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Muchos mercenarios occidentales ya en Ucrania. Estoy seguro de que muchos no son "mercenarios".


----------



## Demodé (13 Mar 2022)

Minuto 15:50: los americanos tratarían de poner a los europeos contra Rusia. Les conviene en su lucha con China por la supremacía mundial.
*Desinformación*. "Operaciones de influencia" así ahora denominadas por la OTAN. Ponencia del Coronel Pedro Baños en el Congreso. Todo el vídeo, también en especial min. 8:57 a 9:50 y hasta 10:33


----------



## delhierro (13 Mar 2022)

Van a lanzar un satelite de reconocimiento. Ya hicieron pruebas hace unas semanas. 







Lo mismo se animan y mandan voluntarios para el Donbass


----------



## jimmyjump (13 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Pseuodocomunistas


----------



## dabuti (13 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Uno de los voluntarios brasileños de la legión extranjera, el tirador profesional de 28 años Thiago Rossi, quien recientemente se jactó de que mataría a todos los invasores en Ucrania y que no le tenía miedo a la guerra, ahora se encuentra huyendo a Polonia.
> 
> Rossi que lo escribe en su Instagram, describe con desesperación cómo un avión de combate ruso destruyó toda una base de esa legión.
> Según el francotirador, que ayer transmitió desde esa base atacada, los que quedan están siendo evacuados a Polonia.



Es lo que tiene ver las películas de snipers de las guerras del golfo, que te crees que los rusos son igual que afganos o iraquíes.

Quizás debería ver Enemigo a las Puertas y conocer a Vasili Zaitsev.


----------



## arriondas (13 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> 20000 cazas, no serán 200000, jajaja 20.000 cazas dicen el gacho…



Antes de la crisis del 2020, Alemania sólo podía desplegar, listos para el combate... a cuatro Eurofighters. ¡Cuatro!

Las capacidades REALES de muchos de los países de la OTAN dejan bastante que desear. Miedo me da si a Marruecos le da en la flor de ir a por Ceuta y Melilla.


----------



## thanos2 (13 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El alcalde de Irpin dijo que a partir de mañana se negará el acceso de los periodistas al asentamiento. Según él, los trabajadores de los medios están filmando a los militares y revelando la ubicación de las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
> 
> La orden del alcalde completa el cuadro de la muerte de hoy del ex empleado de The New York Times Brent Reno en Irpin. Al parecer, el periodista fallecido intentó tomar fotografías desde su automóvil, pero los combatientes de defensa territorial confundieron estas acciones con espionaje e inmediatamente abrieron fuego contra el automóvil.



Vamos que los medios diciendo que lo han matado los rusos sin saber quién lo había matado, y han sido los ucranianos.

Pero ahora quítale a la gente el titular. Los medios ya han manipulado. Eso es lo importante. Rusos=los malos.


----------



## Decipher (13 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Lukas Safranov, hijo del famoso artista Nikas Safranov, se encadenó a un McDonald's en Moscú diciendo “nos dieron de comer esta comida durante 30 años (...) y ahora nos dejan. Las sanciones me están privando de la comida que he comido toda mi vida”.



Pues le va a venir bastante bien que se vayan.


----------



## dedalo00 (13 Mar 2022)

Hombre, Borrell comiendo con Soros, el que colaboró en el golpe de Ucrania de 2014... las piezas encajan


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Mar 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> Pseuodocomunistas



Aprende a escribir.


----------



## paconan (13 Mar 2022)

De un voluntario estadounidense en la línea del frente fuera de Kiev: "Sentado cerca de la línea del frente, el último medio de transporte seguro parte hacia pastos más verdes. Queda un grupo central de unos 30 combatientes extranjeros de unas 200 personas que estaban aquí hace unos minutos ..." 1/ 

La base de la que venimos fue alcanzada por cohetes en las primeras horas de la mañana. Se confirma la muerte de las personas con las que vivimos durante un par de días. Es solo cuestión de tiempo antes de que nuestra ubicación sea atacada. Estamos a punto de ser aislados por un Columna de tanques rusos en cualquier momento..." 2/ 


"La comida, el agua y las municiones disminuyen lentamente. El estado de ánimo es sombrío, la gente está enviando sus últimos mensajes a amigos y familiares". 3/


----------



## dabuti (13 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Lukas Safranov, hijo del famoso artista Nikas Safranov, se encadenó a un McDonald's en Moscú diciendo “nos dieron de comer esta comida durante 30 años (...) y ahora nos dejan. Las sanciones me están privando de la comida que he comido toda mi vida”.



"Come mierda y lo agradecerás"


----------



## capitán almeida (13 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Con un poco de suerte ya no existirá Batallón Azov cuando llegue a destino.



Sobre todo porque como no lo tiren en paracaidas jodido va a tener llegar hasta donde están acorralados


----------



## MiguelLacano (13 Mar 2022)

Van a liquidar a lo bestia a los "voluntarios internacionales"... Aquí alguno creía que Rusia era como Siria... Y no, Rusia va a lanzar pepinos allá donde sospeche que ratas internacionales se alojen o pergueñen. Van a caer zurriagazos todas las putas noches en el "border" polaco hasta que se les quite la tontería.


----------



## amcxxl (13 Mar 2022)

La planta de coque de Andeyevka (de Rinat Akhmetov) alcanzada, que se joda el criminal


----------



## ferrys (13 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Uno de los voluntarios brasileños de la legión extranjera, el tirador profesional de 28 años Thiago Rossi, quien recientemente se jactó de que mataría a todos los invasores en Ucrania y que no le tenía miedo a la guerra, ahora se encuentra huyendo a Polonia.
> 
> Rossi que lo escribe en su Instagram, describe con desesperación cómo un avión de combate ruso destruyó toda una base de esa legión.
> Según el francotirador, que ayer transmitió desde esa base atacada, los que quedan están siendo evacuados a Polonia.



Los ejércitos occidentales no han estado en una guerra desde hace mucho tiempo. Lo de los últimos años era llamar al soporte aéreo en cuanto me dísparasen. 
Esto es una guerra de verdad. Aquí no hay mega bases ni soporte aéreo. Aquí los aviones van a por tí. En cuanto pasen unas semanas allí no va ni Dios. 
Y con la OTAN más de lo mismo. No pueden mandar misilazos. Tiene que entrar la infantería si o si. Los rusos están fortificados y tendrán muchas fortificaciones ucras en su posesión. La OTAN necesita de 100.000 a 150.000 hombres mínimo ya. Unos 5.000 a 10.000 por país. Ahora España, quitando charos y panchis no tendrá ni 80.000 militares. Operativos, va a costar sacar 10.000. Ahora mete batallones de carros en Ucrania. La mitad no va. Y cuando empiecen a caer no van los siguientes ni con una pistola en la cabeza. Los ejércitos europeos están para exhibiciónes, desfiles, inundación y poco más. 
Ahora van a ir a meter tiros no se sabe dónde con barro hasta las cejas, las manos heladas, cayéndose pepinos del cielo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Espero que odessa ni la toquen y se rindan los ukros alli atrincherados una vez caiga kiev



Odessa no se va a rendir, por eso han puesto a un Nazi al mando.


----------



## dabuti (13 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Joder cómo están esta tarde los CM putines, hay páginas enteras que todos los mensajes son de propaganda pro rusa de mierda, sólo falta que aparezca Chikotroll por el hilo.



Durante el resto de la semana trabajamos.
Somos la España que madruga, la de verdad, de lunes a viernes.

Los follaborreles a sueldo de la NATO tienen el resto de la semana.
Se nota que hoy no cobran.


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Mar 2022)

Van a envolver la Linea Zelenski:


----------



## El Tuerto (13 Mar 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Dime una, la única parecida es la Suiza por que aun hay recursos para poder elegir si o no por un problema que un colectivo ponga sobre la mesa.
> Pero es la excepción que confirma la regla ya que según tengo entendido hasta Suiza no es neutral en el conflicto actual por que ellos lo valen.



Lo gracioso es que allí hacen referéndum hasta para elegir el grosor del papel higiénico. Pero para la pérdida de su histórica neutralidad no ha hecho falta.


----------



## Alvin Red (13 Mar 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> De todos modos hubiera sido un paso atrevido. Optaron por un termino medio que fue anexar Crimea y apoyar al Donbass.
> 
> También es verdad que en 2014 hubiera habido menos resistencia y los prorrusos estaban mejor organizados políticamente.



Me sabe mal decirlo pero en el 2014 no estaban en absoluto bien organizadas las repúblicas, había resistencia pero también jetas que se aprovecharon en el lado pro-ruso, fue en el 2020-21 cuando los rusos pusieron un poco de orden tanto en la economía como en los organismos oficiales y el ejercito.


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

El presidente de Ucrania ordenó la transferencia del 128 infantería de montaña y otras brigadas de asalto de montaña desde las fronteras occidentales a Chernihiv para frenar el avance de las tropas rusas, exponiendo así la frontera con Polonia. Como resultado de un ataque precisión de dos misiles de crucero en el área del asentamiento de Baryshevka, el 8º batallón de asalto de montaña perteneciente a la 10ª brigada fue completamente destruido. Por lo tanto, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están lanzando sus últimas reservas estratégicas a la batalla.


----------



## amcxxl (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## keylargof (13 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Es lo que tiene ver las películas de snipers de las guerras del golfo, que te crees que los rusos son igual que afganos o iraquíes.
> 
> Quizás debería ver Enemigo a las Puertas y conocer a Vasili Zaitsev.



Siempre me he preguntado como sabía tanto el subnormal de Daputi. Se informa a través de pinículas con Jude Law. Daputi el hejperto


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

Según diversas fuentes el Estado Mayor de Ucrania está preparando un plan para evitar el cerco del frente oriental por parte del ejército ruso y las fuerzas de la LDNR que están cerrando el cerco en dirección a la región de Dnipropetrovsk. Se está formando un grupo de ataque en Dnepropetrovsk para crear y mantener un corredor para la retirada de tropas.


----------



## Michael_Knight (13 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Durante el resto de la semana trabajamos.
> Somos la España que madruga, la de verdad, de lunes a viernes.
> 
> Los follaborreles a sueldo de la NATO tienen el resto de la semana.
> Se nota que hoy no cobran.



Pero tú no estabas jubilado?


----------



## Iskra (13 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los medios de comunicación occidentales quieren hacer creer que los rusos están librando una batalla perdida, pero se está ganando terreno. Aquí se puede ver a un soldado izando la bandera de la RPD en el pueblo de Donskoye, cerca de Volnovakha



Y en* Cosak Lopan. Járkov. Y según la noticia (que no la foto, que puede ser ilustrativa), dejando las dos banderas. Lo de dejar banderas de Ucrania(las oficiales, ustedes ya me entienden) ya me parece haber visto (significativamente) en algún vídeo/foto.*









En uno de los pueblos de la región de Kharkov se izó la bandera de Rusia


En el pueblo de Cossack Lopan en la región de Kharkov, se izó la bandera rusa junto a la ucraniana. Para solucionar los problemas actuales del pueblo, se creó una administración civil temporal, cuyos representantes conversaron con los vecinos del pueblo. “La gente tiene hambre, todos están...




es.news-front.info


----------



## piru (13 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Los ejércitos occidentales no han estado en una guerra desde hace mucho tiempo. Lo de los últimos años era llamar al soporte aéreo en cuanto me dísparasen.
> Esto es una guerra de verdad. Aquí no hay mega bases ni soporte aéreo. Aquí los aviones van a por tí. En cuanto pasen unas semanas allí no va ni Dios.
> Y con la OTAN más de lo mismo. No pueden mandar misilazos. Tiene que entrar la infantería si o si. Los rusos están fortificados y tendrán muchas fortificaciones ucras en su posesión. La OTAN necesita de 100.000 a 150.000 hombres mínimo ya. Unos 5.000 a 10.000 por país. Ahora España, quitando charos y panchis no tendrá ni 80.000 militares. Operativos, va a costar sacar 10.000. Ahora mete batallones de carros en Ucrania. La mitad no va. Y cuando empiecen a caer no van los siguientes ni con una pistola en la cabeza. Los ejércitos europeos están para exhibiciónes, desfiles, inundación y poco más.
> Ahora van a ir a meter tiros no se sabe dónde con barro hasta las cejas, las manos heladas, cayéndose pepinos del cielo.



Aquí la sección de asalto en Jarkov.


----------



## apocalippsis (13 Mar 2022)

La SeXta
Domingo, 13 de marzo 22:30 - 23:45
Reportajes
En tierra hostil
Reportajes (+16)
El programa recupera esta entrega, en la que Jalis de la Serna llegó en 2015 hasta la cuenca del Donbass, el epicentro del conflicto ucraniano controlado por los separatistas. Allí, contactó con un español a favor de las consignas prorrusas, Gonzalo, y cuya acreditación permitió al equipo moverse por una ciudad fantasma donde reinaba la anarquía y la población civil sobrevivía en los sótanos.


----------



## keylargof (13 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Van a envolver la Linea Zelenski:



Ver a los fanboys del supuestamente 2do ejército del mundo, celebrando con jolgorio la llegada de refuerzos follacabras para la invasión de un país pobre es realmente risible. Que patetismo


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Aquí cuando empezó la invasión el 95% del foro y la mayoría de analistas oficiales daban por seguro que Kiev iba a caer en menos de 72 horas, yo dije que los rusos no iban a entrar nunca en Kiev, de momento voy acertando yo



Nunca he dicho que caería kiev en menos de 72 horas. Kiev van a ser semanas mínimo 6-8.

Tú vas acertando y yo también.

La van a ir conquistando desde el Este.


----------



## Roedr (13 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Elijah sugiere lo que temía, en el ataque a la base, hay victimas que no pueden sumarse al computo porque no debían estar allí. La ausencia de un comunicado del gobierno Usano sobre perdidas en el suceso así lo sugiere.
> 
> *150 oficiales estadounidenses de la Guardia Nacional del Ejército de Florida y docenas de oficiales de la OTAN estaban preparando al ejército ucraniano para luchar en esta guerra contra Rusia, creando una base de mando y control clandestino para dirigir los ataques contra las tropas rusas.*
> 
> ...



Osea que se han cargado a una pila de soldados USA, y ahora a esperar una respuesta USA. Cojonudo, espero que todos tengáis mucha pastillas de yodo.


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Según diversas fuentes el Estado Mayor de Ucrania está preparando un plan para evitar el cerco del frente oriental por parte del ejército ruso y las fuerzas de la LDNR que están cerrando el cerco en dirección a la región de Dnipropetrovsk. Se está formando un grupo de ataque en Dnepropetrovsk para crear y mantener un corredor para la retirada de tropas.



¡La ofensiva de Steiner!


----------



## MiguelLacano (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zhukov (13 Mar 2022)

Para quién está interesado en diferentes brigadas ucranianas que aparecen en los informes. El material es ciertamente anticuado, se publicó en 2017-2018. Un número de brigadas y formaciones han aumentado significativamente en 3 años con la ayuda de"socios".

Nota: Estos informes me eran conocidos, la única crítica que le tengo que hacer a Rozhin es que las bajas que daba eran muy bajas porque cogía de fuentes oficiales ucranianas, obviamente las pérdidas eran mucho mayores


1. La 25a Brigada Aerotransportada en combate en el Donbás - 25-я воздушно-десантная бригада ВСУ в боях на Донбассе
2. Batallón Aidar en la lucha en el Donbas - Батальон "Айдар" в боях на Донбассе
3. Batallón "Donbass" en las batallas en el Donbass - Батальон "Донбасс" в боях на Донбассе
4. El Regimiento Azov en las batallas en el Donbass - Полк "Азов" в боях на Донбассе
5. Batallón Kryvbas en las batallas en el Donbas - https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3354220.html
6. 3er Regimiento de fuerzas especiales GUR MOU en las batallas en el Donbass - https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3366344.html
7. Regimiento Dnipro en las batallas en el Donbas - https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3367498.html
8. La 80a Brigada Aeromóvil en combate en el Donbas - https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3381187.html
9. La 36a Brigada de Marines en combate en el Donbás - https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3416552.html
10. 79a Brigada Aeromóvil en la lucha en el Donbas - https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3486882.html
11. 95a Brigada Aeromóvil en la lucha en el Donbas - https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3514785.html
12. 81a Brigada de Asalto Anfibio en las batallas en el Donbás - https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3661572.html
13. Batallón Dnipro-2 en la lucha en el Donbas - https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3707062.html
14. La 51ª Brigada Mecanizada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en las batallas en el Donbás - https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3727932.html
15. La 24a Brigada mecanizada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en las batallas en el Donbás - https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3741851.html
16. 72a brigada mecanizada de las fuerzas armadas en los combates en el Donbass - https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3751198.html
17. 93ª brigada mecanizada de las fuerzas armadas en los combates en el Donbass - https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3759796.html
18. 1ª brigada de tanques de la APU en la lucha en el Donbass - https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3764147.html
19. El 73er centro naval de propósito especial en la lucha en el Donbass - https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3767885.html
20. 17a brigada de tanques de la APU en la lucha en el Donbass - https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3781823.html
21. 30a brigada mecanizada de las fuerzas armadas en los combates en el Donbass - https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3790630.html
22. La 92ª brigada mecanizada de las fuerzas armadas en los combates en el Donbass - https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3796297.html
23. El 8º regimiento de fuerzas especiales Hur MOU en la lucha en el Donbass - https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3799516.html
24. batallón 25 "Rus de Kiev" en la lucha en el Donbass - https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3813630.html
25. 28a brigada mecanizada en la lucha en el Donbass - https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3826211.html
26. 128a brigada de infantería de montaña de la APU en la lucha en el Donbass - https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3840101.html
27. El batallón "Donbass-Ucrania" en la lucha en el Donbass - https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3844652.html
28. La 53ª brigada mecanizada de las fuerzas armadas en los combates en el Donbass - https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3865711.html
29. 54a brigada mecanizada de las fuerzas armadas en los combates en el Donbass - https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3920137.html
30. "Sector Derecho" en la lucha en el Donbass - https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3944782.html
31. 10a brigada de asalto de montaña en la lucha en el Donbass - https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3956011.html
32. La 56a Brigada de Infantería Motorizada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en las batallas en el Donbás - https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3964493.html
33. La 57ª Brigada de Infantería Motorizada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en las batallas en el Donbas








57-я мотопехотная бригада ВСУ в боях на Донбассе


57-я мотопехотная бригада ВСУ в ходе карательной операции на Донбассе Формирование 57-й мотопехотной бригады началось осенью 2014 года. Пунктом постоянной дислокации бригады стал город Кировоград. Примечательно, что бригада формировалась исключительно на базе батальонов территориальной обороны,…




colonelcassad.livejournal.com





Boris Rozhin


----------



## Fmercury1980 (13 Mar 2022)

*Hay que coger esta noticia con pinzas, pero supuestamente, Rusia estaría reclutando antiguos agentes de Berkut y policías purgados después de 2014 para constituir con ellos una milicia en Jersón:*









Russia Deploying Members Of Notorious Ukrainian Police Unit In Occupied Regions, Official Says


Russian forces have tried to intimidate local officials working in the occupied southern Ukrainian city of Kherson and deployed officers from a notorious, now-disbanded riot police unit as part of that effort, a local administration official said.




www.rferl.org


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (13 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Para los que sufren de urticaria al leer a Stephen Kotkin, omito las felaciones a Washington y copypasteo lo que me parece interesante.
> 
> _Rusia es una civilización notable: en las artes, la música, la literatura, la danza, el cine. En todas las esferas, es un lugar profundo y extraordinario: toda una civilización, más que un país. Al mismo tiempo, Rusia siente que tiene un “lugar especial” en el mundo, una misión especial. ... Y quiere destacarse como una gran potencia. Su problema siempre ha sido no este sentido de sí mismo o identidad, sino el hecho de que sus capacidades nunca han estado a la altura de sus aspiraciones. Siempre está luchando por estar a la altura de estas aspiraciones, pero no puede, porque Occidente siempre ha sido más poderoso.
> _______________________________
> ...



tw agradezco el resumen, esta mañana ya me lo leí entero, y aunque hay información valiosa, ese cinismo anglo me mata, no puedo con ellos, supuran racismo y supremacismo casi diría de índole religioso

Una cosa tengo clara no se cederán nada por las buenas, so como sionistas anglo, creen que cuentan entre las filas de los hijo de si dios, al que en su infinita prepotencia han reducido a su mismo nivel hipócrita y racista, vamos que adorna al puto diablo.

espero que sus propios diferencias que son muchas, les devore


----------



## JOS1378 (13 Mar 2022)

Medios israelíes: Putin se niega a celebrar una cumbre con Zelensky fuera de Bielorrusia

Medios israelíes informaron que la oficina del primer ministro israelí negó los informes de que Bennett le propuso a Zelensky aceptar las demandas de Putin.








Medios israelíes: Putin se niega a celebrar una cumbre con Zelensky fuera de Bielorrusia


Medios israelíes informaron que la oficina del primer ministro israelí negó los informes de que Bennett le propuso a Zelensky aceptar las demandas de Putin.




es.mdn.tv


----------



## Trajanillo (13 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 981810
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues vaya pacomercenarios a la primera que les tiran un misil salen corriendo


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Mar 2022)

Luego, los cazas Su-35 de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas se desplegaron con misiles anti-radar Kh-31PM y Kh-31P y las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas comenzaron a utilizar activamente la aviación militar para apoyar la ofensiva de las fuerzas terrestres y finalmente suprimir la resistencia de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y la defensa aérea

- dice la publicación.

La publicación señala que el Su-35 ha logrado neutralizar la aviación ucraniana. Por ejemplo, el 5 de marzo, cuatro Su-27 ucranianos fueron derribados cerca de Zhytomyr. Pero la medida en que el avión de combate ruso de élite se utilizará en misiones de defensa aérea en tierra sigue siendo incierta. El Su-35 se desarrolló principalmente como caza de superioridad aérea para operaciones de combate contra la élite de la fuerza aérea enemiga. Este avión es capaz de otras funciones ya que tiene una gama muy amplia de armas, pero puede ser menos adecuado para el combate antiaéreo que el Su-34 o el Su-30SM menos costosos, que están en servicio en grandes cantidades.

Cuando se desplegó, el Su-35 también estaba equipado con misiles aire-aire R-77 y R-73 para suprimir el componente aéreo de la defensa aérea ucraniana. Esto fue en una etapa en la que el control de Rusia sobre los cielos ucranianos aún no estaba completamente asegurado. Las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas tienen más de 100 unidades Su-35 que han entrado en servicio desde 2014. Operan desde bases aéreas en Bielorrusia y en la propia Rusia.

En cuanto a los misiles anti-radar de la familia X-31 de clase aire-superficie, estas municiones desarrollan una velocidad de Mach 3, lo que le permite evadir la intercepción. El alcance de 250 km les permite ser utilizados sin entrar en el sistema de defensa aérea del enemigo, lo que convierte a estas municiones en una herramienta ideal para neutralizar el S-300, Buk-M1 y otros sistemas de defensa aérea en servicio con las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania por homing. a la radiación de sus radares.


----------



## Michael_Knight (13 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Nunca he dicho que caería kiev en menos de 72 horas. Kiev van a ser semanas mínimo 6-8.
> 
> Tú vas acertando y yo también.
> 
> La van a ir conquistando desde el Este.



No he dicho que lo dijeras tú en concreto, yo sigo pensando que nunca van a entrar en Kiev.


----------



## ProfeInsti (13 Mar 2022)

* Puede haber acuerdos los próximos días.
* Rusia bombardea una base militar ucraniana cerca de Polonia.
* Ataque contra instalaciones de EEUU en Erbil, Kurdistán.
* Borrell: Una zona de exclusión aérea sería la 3 guerra mundial.
* Rusia está organizando un referéndum en Jersón para votar por la independencia.
* 400 soldados rusos ocupan la planta nuclear de Zaporiyia.
* Ukrania informa del secuestro del Alcalde de Dniprorudni.


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

Detalles sobre Izum.

La ciudad está principalmente controlada por tropas rusas. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron expulsadas del centro de la ciudad, pero al retirarse volaron dos puentes y terminaron en una especie de península. El río Seversky Donets crea una curva en la ciudad y la parte sur de la ciudad en la que se encuentra la torre de televisión, está bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
En esta parte de la ciudad se concentra hasta un batallón de infantería enemiga reforzada con morteros y MLRS.

Existe otro puente que conduce a la parte sur de la ciudad. Durante el ataque a Izyum, hasta una compañía de infantería rusa pudo abrirse paso hacia la parte sur de la ciudad gracias a él. Esta compañía capturó una cabeza de puente y a pesar de todos los intentos de los ucranianos por expulsarlos no solo resistieron, sino que también ampliaron gradualmente el territorio bajo su control.

Ahora bien, para rodear a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la ciudad y seguir avanzando hacia Slavyansk las Fuerzas Armadas de RF instalaron un cruce de pontones al sur de Izyum.
Fue en esa lugar dónde las batallas continuaron durante 2 días. La compañía de reconocimiento cruzó el río, se atrincheró y combatió, asegurando el paso, mientras el grueso de los blindados e infantería intentaban cruzarlo.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania respondieron con disparos de precisión con morteros y artillería a lo largo del cruce que dificultaron en gran medida el avance.

En la oscuridad de la noche, en el área de la aldea de Kamenka, se realizó un ataque aéreo contra la acumulación de equipo e infantería ucranianos que se refugiaban en el bosque.

Con respecto a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Izyum, me gustaría decir lo siguiente. Luchan de manera competente y el fuego de mortero y artillería es muy preciso.
En los bosques al este y oeste de Izyum, así como al sur, en el camino a Slavyansk, se han creado áreas fortificadas de las cuales salen constantemente grupos móviles con morteros errantes y MLRS, los cuales se eliminan después del primer ataque.

El enemigo usa drones, está armado con Buki y MANPADS, por lo que la aviación del ejército en esta área está trabajando con mucho cuidado.
En el territorio ya despejado, las tropas rusas están distribuyendo ayuda humanitaria, tratando de establecer una vida elemental para los residentes locales.

Izyum se está convirtiendo en una prioridad. Si la ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa tiene éxito, esto permitirá liquidar a todo el grupo ucraniano en Donetsk y unirse a las tropas de la LDNR, cercando a varias decenas de miles de soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Esto se entiende bien en Kiev y, por lo tanto, están haciendo todo lo posible para obstaculizar el avance de las tropas rusas.


----------



## Roedr (13 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pues vaya pacomercenarios a la primera que les tiran un misil salen corriendo



Cualquier persona que mate por dinero, sean mercenarios, sicarios, o médicos abortistas, merecen la peor de las muertes.


----------



## radium (13 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Uno de los voluntarios brasileños de la legión extranjera, el tirador profesional de 28 años Thiago Rossi, quien recientemente se jactó de que mataría a todos los invasores en Ucrania y que no le tenía miedo a la guerra, ahora se encuentra huyendo a Polonia.
> 
> Rossi que lo escribe en su Instagram, describe con desesperación cómo un avión de combate ruso destruyó toda una base de esa legión.
> Según el francotirador, que ayer transmitió desde esa base atacada, los que quedan están siendo evacuados a Polonia.



Escuche el viernes en la radio de la llegada inminente del tal Thiago Rossi y otros expertos francotiradores capaces de abatir a alto mandos rusos desde mas de 1000 metros de distancia. Comentaban que la incorporación de estos causarán sufrimiento a los invasores rusos.

Uno de los mejores francotiradores del mundo se unió al ejército ucraniano para combatir a Putin: “Tengo que ayudar”


----------



## amcxxl (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## mazuste (13 Mar 2022)

Zoltan Pozsar, analista de Credit Suisse, opina sobre el probable escenario que se avecina.
ShortUrlPDF

_* "Estamos asistiendo al nacimiento de Bretton Woods 111: un nuevo orden (monetario) mundial 
centrado en las monedas basadas en las materias primas en Oriente que probablemente debilitará *_
*el sistema del eurodólar y también contribuirá a las fuerzas inflacionistas en Occidente..."*


----------



## Arraki (13 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Ver a los fanboys del supuestamente 2do ejército del mundo, celebrando con jolgorio la llegada de refuerzos follacabras para la invasión de un país pobre es realmente risible. Que patetismo



Los Chechenos son rusos compañero. 

Tienen una universidad de la guerra y solo entran los mejores. Ya me dirás porqué no iban a ir a la guerra.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Van a liquidar a lo bestia a los "voluntarios internacionales"... Aquí alguno creía que Rusia era como Siria... Y no, Rusia va a lanzar pepinos allá donde sospeche que ratas internacionales se alojen o pergueñen. Van a caer zurriagazos todas las putas noches en el "border" polaco hasta que se les quite la tontería.



A ver si se les escapa un pepino aunque sea un milímetro y veremos.
Ya de paso serás fusilado.


----------



## NEKRO (13 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Claro, pero es suficiente fuerza para romper el frente. El ejército ucraniano actúa en brigadas si les dejas sin esas brigadas pierden toda su potencia en los mapas de situación no aparece la destrucción de esas brigadas.
> Ver archivo adjunto 981666
> 
> todo lo del mapa son brigadas las que empezaron al inicio de la guerra y en el mapa de abajo aparecen más brigadas que en el principio de la guerra aunque no te indica su estado de salud , pero viendo el mapa , imagina si seis de esos cuadrados en el frente este desaparecen o se vuelven operativas o un batallón.
> ...



Tampoco creo que los ucranianos te digan a las claras que han tenido que sacar del frente 6 brigadas de golpe, muy malo para la moral. También puede ser que las perdidas no fueran tan grandes como decia el mensaje y las hayan reorganizado con material de otras


----------



## César Borgia (13 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>


----------



## Roedr (13 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> *Los Chechenos son rusos compañero.*
> 
> Tienen una universidad de la guerra y solo entran los mejores. Ya me dirás porqué no iban a ir a la guerra.



Carne de cañón rusa es una mejor definición.


----------



## MiguelLacano (13 Mar 2022)

Jodrr, los lituanos entrando a comprar en Bielorusia... eso no me lo esperaba... Claro que si Bielorusia estuviera al otro lado de los Pirineos, creo que los españoles haríamos lo mismo.


----------



## Arraki (13 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> No he dicho que lo dijeras tú en concreto, yo sigo pensando que nunca van a entrar en Kiev.



Hombre yo tampoco creo que caiga porque no creo que sea su objetivo. 

El objetivo de las fuerzas del norte es mantener a los ucranianos en dos frentes mientras sube el frente del sur y terminar de hacer una superpinza


----------



## ferrys (13 Mar 2022)

Hay que mandar mas manpad


----------



## Fígaro (13 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Esto va para largo y no hay vuelta atrás. Guerra por años, económica y caliente cuando cuadre. La ruina para todos.



Hay que ahorrar, podíamos empezar con tu sueldo del Ministerio de Defensa, traidor.


----------



## amcxxl (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## NEKRO (13 Mar 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Nooooo....recibiran sanciones democraticas de USA...por algo son dueños del mundo...
> 
> A QUE SI!!!???



Por supuesto, si al final acabarán sancionando a todo el mundo. A cuanto paises han sancionado ya o han amenzado con sanciones

RUSIA
BIELORRUSIA
INDIA
CHINA
PAQUISTAN


----------



## delhierro (13 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Hombre yo tampoco creo que caiga porque no creo que sea su objetivo.
> 
> El objetivo de las fuerzas del norte es mantener a los ucranianos en dos frentes mientras sube el frente del sur y terminar de hacer una superpinza



Al final lo mismo ni entran los rusos, entra el ejercito de las republicas unidas del Donbass , kherson , y Kharkov. Los rusos van ganando territorios, y en esos territorios una vez limpios queda mucha gente con ganas de devolver 8 años de hostias.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (13 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Otro mercenario brasileño, que sobrevivió al ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas en la base de mercenarios y voluntarios extranjeros, agradece a Dios por mantenerse con vida.
> 
> “Gracias a Dios por un día más de vida. Triste por los amigos que murieron en el ataque a nuestra base”, escribe Jefferson Kleidian.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 981808



Es que los malvados rusos confundieron el cuartel de mercenarios con un hospital materno-infantil.


----------



## radium (13 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



El Rambo ese americano se pensaba que eso es Afganistán. 
Que solicite apoyo aéreo.


----------



## MiguelLacano (13 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Hay que ahorrar, podíamos empezar con tu sueldo del Ministerio de Defensa, traidor.



Yo juré dar mi vida por España. Tú seguramente por Israel o la angloyanquada. Ese no es mi problema. Si las cosas se ponen tiesas, vais a alucinar, ratas traidoras.


----------



## amcxxl (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (13 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> De un voluntario estadounidense en el frente de batalla fuera de Kiev:
> 
> "_Sentado cerca de la línea del frente, el último medio de transporte seguro parte hacia pastos más verdes. Queda un grupo central de unos 30 combatientes extranjeros de unas 200 personas que estaban aquí hace unos minutos.
> 
> ...



Murió haciendo lo que más le gustaba, colaborar con los nazis, tratantes de blancas y traficantes de órganos.


----------



## capitán almeida (13 Mar 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> *Hay que coger esta noticia con pinzas, pero supuestamente, Rusia estaría reclutando antiguos agentes de Berkut y policías purgados después de 2014 para constituir con ellos una milicia en Jersón:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Normal, hora de ajustar cuentas


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (13 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Lukas Safranov, hijo del famoso artista Nikas Safranov, se encadenó a un McDonald's en Moscú diciendo “nos dieron de comer esta comida durante 30 años (...) y ahora nos dejan. Las sanciones me están privando de la comida que he comido toda mi vida”.



Jajajaja. Joder 30 años comiendo hamburguesas te ponen así de gordo? Terrible. Y se encadena porque no quiere que se marchen. Un verdadero Burger-holic.


----------



## ProfeInsti (13 Mar 2022)

Los ucranianos que han huido de su país a consecuencia de la invasión rusa se elevan ya a 2,69 millones, según las cifras de la *Agencia de las Naciones Unidas para los Refugiados (ACNUR)*. 
Más de la mitad de este éxodo ha llegado a la vecina Polonia, que acoge a 1,6 millones de refugiados ucranianos, mientras que 246.000 se encuentran en Hungría, 195.000 en Eslovaquia, 105.000 en Rusia, 104.000 en Moldavia, 84.000 en Rumanía y unos 900 en Bielorrusia, entre otros países.


----------



## Roedr (13 Mar 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Es que los malvados rusos confundieron el cuartel de mercenarios con un hospital materno-infantil.



Espero que el trabajo que no completaron lo rusos con este asesino a sueldo lo completen en alguna favela brasileña.


----------



## apocalippsis (13 Mar 2022)

330 toneladas de ayuda del Ministerio de Respuesta a Emergencias de Rusia (#MChS) se dirigen a Ukr


----------



## Zhukov (13 Mar 2022)

.


Zhukov dijo:


> Informes por Telegram
> 
> 
> 13: 49 Otros 4 aviones SU-25 pasaron a bombardear en dirección a Avdeyevka. Hay un asalto en marcha. Nuestra gente está tratando de ocupar la localidad.
> ...




16:00 horas En Lugansk Rubezhnoe ha sido cercado. El enemigo está siendo dividido en fracciones. el mando ruso confirma que Popasnaya ha sido tomada

16:30 Se confirma que se han encontrado supervivientes de la matanza del ferrocarril de Popasnyansky

Sigue el avance paso a paso en Mariupol, se van limpiando a cañonazos de tanque los pisos altos donde se apostan los francotiradores y misiles antitanque de Azov

AZOV exigió ayuda militar urgente del Estado Mayor o Mariupol caerá en pocos días, casi no quedan reservas y las tropas rusas han destruido las armas pesadas.

Otras 44 personas fueron evacuadas de la ciudad de Mariupol en poder de los batallones nacionales ucranianos, incluidos niños, el cuartel general de la defensa territorial de la RPD.

17:00 horas Avdeyevka
Parece que la operación para liberar Avdiivka desde varias direcciones ha entrado en una fase decisiva.

El avance de las unidades de asalto de la Milicia Popular de la RPD va acompañado de la supresión de los puntos de tiro enemigos y la destrucción de sus posiciones por artillería.

La ofensiva en la localidad de Avdeyevkacomenzó hace unos días. Anteriormente, los intentos de avanzar y ganar un punto de apoyo en las fronteras ocupadas de los grupos de asalto del batallón de tanques "Somalia" de la RPD, con el apoyo de la infantería, no tuvieron éxito.

La planta de coque está en llamas 

17:30 Los rusos han llegado ya a Barvenkovo, al sur de Izyum y al este de Slavyansk, el cerco se va estrechando


17:30 Anarquía en Kiev

En Kiev, se producen escaramuzas esporádicas durante todo el día entre destacamentos, divisiones y grupos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, la Guardia Nacional, el Ministerio del Interior, la SBU, numerosos terbats y otras estructuras. El número de víctimas como resultado del "fuego amigo" se estima en docenas todos los días.

Un solo centro de mando, como tal, está ausente en el terreno, sin coordinar las acciones de fuerzas dispares en varias áreas de Kiev. En las calles de la ciudad reinan los saqueos masivos y los saqueos. La búsqueda y lucha contra los saboteadores se ha vuelto maníaca, se les culpa de saquear," extorsionar" robar vehículos de la población, etc.


----------



## ProfeInsti (13 Mar 2022)

Ya son 35 los fallecidos y 134 los heridos en el ataque del Ejército ruso de esta noche sobre el *Centro Internacional para el Mantenimiento de la Paz y la Seguridad*, una instalación militar ubicada en el oeste del país cerca de la frontera con Polonia y donde trabajan instructores extranjeros.


----------



## Mabuse (13 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



¿Qué cojones es la cuarta foto?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Mar 2022)

Los misiles javelin están siendo un rabo grueso clavado en el culo de los rusos


Putin es tonto un par de nukes en los alrededores de Kiev con la amenaza de la destrucción inmediata de París, Bruselas y Londres si se responde y se acaba la broma. Estan jugando a los soldaditos cuando los rusos son de morir matando de toda la vida, para derrotar a Hitler necesitaron 5 veces...




www.burbuja.info









Armando la Gorda dijo:


> Muchos de eso tubos ya estan en manos de los pro rusos del Donbass.
> 
> Gracias europa por armar a los aliados de ...



... Putin.




*YA VAN DOS VECES  *

*MIRA QUE HICIERON COñITAS ANTES DE QUE LOS MANDARAN 

(PRIMERO ARMAN A EL GLORISO EJERCITO TALIBAN .. Y AHORA ..ESTA ) JAJAAJ*
**

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Mar 2022)

CORRE CORRE COGE MAS QUE SON GRATIS

BROOOO BROOOOOM

​


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> ¿Qué cojones es la cuarta foto?



Lo que te imaginas, un comic ukra de la Otan


----------



## Harman (13 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Elijah sugiere lo que temía, en el ataque a la base, hay victimas que no pueden sumarse al computo porque no debían estar allí. La ausencia de un comunicado del gobierno Usano sobre perdidas en el suceso así lo sugiere.
> 
> *150 oficiales estadounidenses de la Guardia Nacional del Ejército de Florida y docenas de oficiales de la OTAN estaban preparando al ejército ucraniano para luchar en esta guerra contra Rusia, creando una base de mando y control clandestino para dirigir los ataques contra las tropas rusas.*
> 
> ...




Como oficialmente no estaban allí, hay que estar atentos a futuros accidentes de aviones y helicópteros.


----------



## amcxxl (13 Mar 2022)

“¡Ya no tienes nada que temer!”: se celebra en Kherson el aniversario de la liberación de los invasores nazis en la II GM


----------



## Clavisto (13 Mar 2022)

Acabé el día dándole fin a la que creo era la última novela de Agatha Christie que me faltaba por leer. El primer capítulo (leído la tarde anterior) había sido realmente bueno: una anciana Miss Marple se valía de una astuta artimaña para desembarazarse de su pesada cuidadora durante un par de horas con el fin de salir un rato y ver la nueva urbanización de Saint Mary Mead. Luego todo seguía por los entretenidos derroteros habituales pero sin esa magia inicial. Quizá Agatha pudo haber hecho lo que Simenon, tenía el talento suficiente para ello, pero cuando se salió de sus márgenes sólo lo hizo por escribir cosas románticas bajo seudónimo. "La mujer es superficie" dijo Nietzsche. Miré en la Red por la novela, su ficha en la Wiki, están todas, también el extenso artículo en inglés, su desaparición durante dos semanas cuando ya famosa fue abandonada por el marido, su inscripción en un hotel bajo el nombre de la amante que había destrozado el matrimonio...todo eso. Intrigado escribí "Agatha Christie young" y busqué en imágenes. En algunas no estaba mal, incluso interesante, tenía una buena nariz, pero la mejor de todas era la de siendo niña: en esos ojos, en esa mirada, en esa boca cerrada, estaba todo lo que vino después.

Apagué el ordenador y me fui a la cama. Estaba reventado. No tardé en dormirme.

Ya ayer lo pensé de mi ancianita, la que a primera hora traen a desayunar al bar, aunque es demasiado mayor. Podría ser Miss Marple con veinte años más. Está fatal de las piernas pero la cabeza le funciona bien. Lee el periódico y tiene su opinión sobre las cosas que pasan, bastante seguidista, por cierto. A veces me echa la mano cuando le dejo el café, el churro y el zumo de naranja y con una sonrisa me dice: "Gracias, compañero, ¡qué hambre tengo!. ¡Cuanto te voy a echar de menos cuando no esté aquí!" Ella a veces cree que pronto se irá a su tierra, a Cantabria, pero eso es algo que sólo pasa con las vacaciones de verano del hijo que la cuida. 

- ¡Adiós, hijo! -me dijo arrastrando el tacatá cuando a eso de las diez volvió el suyo para recogerla.
- ¡Hasta el martes, compañera! -respondí.
- Sí...-dijo parándose- Es una pena que no abras los lunes.
- Pero el martes llega pronto, doña Carmen.
- No creas, Kufistín, no creas...Adiós.

"Días de mucho, vísperas de ná" Así pasó la mañana y aún el mediodía. Tuve tiempo para mirar las moscas y pensar que no nos dan tanto asco como las cucarachas sólo porque tienen alas. Todo lo que vuela es menos malo que todo lo que se arrastra.

Mi amiga llegó a eso de las tres menos cuarto. Hacía una semana larga que no la veía. Y hará tres o cuatro días que se me jodió el teléfono y estoy tirando con uno viejo pero sin wasap ni audiolibros, esto último muy a mi pesar. ¿El viernes? sí, el viernes, el día que se fundió a negro estuve a punto de ir a comprar uno nuevo, pero llovía y lo dejé estar. Y ayer no era día para eso. "¿Quien sabe? -pensé- Quizá me venga bien. No estar tan pendiente de Internet, no escuchar tanto audiolibro, no tener wasap...Como decía el malaventurado Pangloss en Cándido: todo sucede de la mejor manera que puede suceder"

Yo estaba charlando con un amigo, un buen chico que también piensa como la abuela, "hijo de Putin"; perdió a un hermano siendo joven, está soltero, todavía vive son su madre y ve la televisión y sus anuncios.

En fin, que mi amiga llegó y lo primero que hizo fue enseñarme un vídeo de una de sus adorables hijas pequeñas hablando de la guerra en Ucrania y de los niños que los rusos están matando.

- Escucha, Kufisto -me dijo enseñándome el teléfono. Pero no oía una puta mierda.
- Está muy guapa la chica -le dije poco antes de terminar.
- ¿Y lo que dice?
- No he entendido nada
- Gilipollas

Le pasó el teléfono a mi amigo y este lo cogió y se lo llevó a la oreja.

- Muy bien, muy bien...
- ¿Qué? -dijo ella- ¿Qué os parece? Me he apuntado a recoger a un niño refugiado.
- No jodas -dije yo.
- ¿No jodas, qué?
- ¿Con siete hijos te has apuntado a por otro?
- ¡Vaya! ¡Y me lo llevo!
- Joder...

Salimos a fumar. Un coche pasó pitando por el otro lado de la avenida. 

- ¡Eh, ehhh! -gritó ella. Era su "padrino" Pararon. Tres chicos y un bebé venían con ellos.

- ¡Kufisto! -voceó él nada más entrar- ¿Qué tal va eso?
- Bien, coño, bien...
- Aquí estás con mi niña
- Ya

Revolución. Mi a migo se largó a comer las sobras de ayer con su madre.

- ¡Cerveza, Kufisto!

Cerveza. Venga cerveza.

- Kufisto -dijo la niña mayor.
- ¿Qué?
- ¿Sabes como te llama mi abuelo?
- No 
- ¿No te vas a enfadar?
- No
- ¿Seguro?
- Seguro
- ¡Kufisto, el de los cojones fritos!


La gata está arañando la silla desde la que escribo. Le he dejado abierta la puerta de la habitación para que pueda encaramarse a la ventana bajada aunque sólo sea para vislumbrar lo que hay afuera. Por ahí se escapó una vez. Pero se ha cansado pronto. Y viene aquí y araña donde yo estoy sentado. Es un buen sillón, no creáis, lo compré hace unos meses y se nota un montón. Le tengo puesto una especie de trapo por encima, una cosa que podría decirse en una palabra que no sé pero "bien está", como decía una de las viejas de las mejores novelas del gran Simenon. Lo malo es que las ruedecillas se enganchan en la tela sobrante y se pierde movilidad. Pero eso se soluciona dando un empujón. Un buen empujón.


Maúlla la gata. Yo creo que hasta ella sabe quien es el asesino.


----------



## Mabuse (13 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Lo que te imaginas, un comic ukra de la Otan



Lo quiero, esto es una joya, lo cambio por micolección completa de Bilal y Daniel Torres.


----------



## MiguelLacano (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Como oficialmente no estaban allí, hay que estar atentos a futuros accidentes de aviones y helicópteros.



Es un truco típico de la OTAN para camuflar bajas…


----------



## radium (13 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Van a liquidar a lo bestia a los "voluntarios internacionales"... Aquí alguno creía que Rusia era como Siria... Y no, Rusia va a lanzar pepinos allá donde sospeche que ratas internacionales se alojen o pergueñen. Van a caer zurriagazos todas las putas noches en el "border" polaco hasta que se les quite la tontería.



Para mi que les han engañado a los voluntarios internacionales, se pensaban que eso es irak o Afganistán. Rusia dispone de satelites, dispone de inteligencia militar recursos. Saben perfectamente donde se alojan los mercenarios internacionales, tiene misiles capaces de golpear y destruir, los mercenarios no pueden solicitar el apoyo aéreo de apaches que limpien la zona en caso de problemas.


----------



## Decipher (13 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Lo de fuerzas aerospaciales debe de ser por el caza TIE ruso que derribaron los ucranianos.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Mongolo471 (13 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> ¿Qué cojones es la cuarta foto?



Cuantas banderas nazis tienen los rusos


----------



## NEKRO (13 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Te quedas en la superficie

_Una nota importante: este estadounidense es un veterano de operaciones especiales que completó despliegues de combate en Afganistán. *Llegó a Ucrania antes de la guerra a gran escala de Rusia el 24 de febrero.* Es un soldado experimentado y bien entrenado que renunció a su lucrativa carrera en los EE. UU. para ayudar a Ucrania.

_


----------



## Decipher (13 Mar 2022)

radium dijo:


> Para mi que les han engañado a los voluntarios internacionales, se pensaban que eso es irak o Afganistán. Rusia dispone de satelites, dispone de inteligencia militar recursos. Saben perfectamente donde se alojan los mercenarios internacionales, tiene misiles capaces de golpear y destruir, los mercenarios no pueden solicitar el apoyo aéreo de apaches que limpien la zona en caso de problemas.



Los mercenarios ya tienen pelos en los huevos para saber donde se metian.


----------



## Billy Ray (13 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> ¿Qué cojones es la cuarta foto?








Ni idea, parece un dibujo de propaganda orientado a niños. Supongo que para venderles que la OTAN es protección y felicidad, algo de un cinismo repulsivo.


----------



## Oso Polar (13 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Bolsonaro la vendió a Boing.





Mentira, Embraer dejo de pertenecer al estado en 1992 con la privatización que inicio el presidente Fernando Collor de Melo, el gobierno brasileño aún conserva un porcentaje mínimo de acciones, alrededor de 0.3%, pero esas le dan el poder de veto ante cualquier decisión estratégica de la empresa (acciones de oro), asimismo + 60% de acciones recaen en fondos de inversión y accionistas brasileños.

El acuerdo de fusión entre Embraer y Boeing quedo roto, tras las declaraciones y acciones de Boeing en relación a este acuerdo.

Saludos,









Acciones de Embraer se hunden tras ruptura de acuerdo con Boeing - France 24


Acciones de Embraer se hunden tras ruptura de acuerdo con Boeing




www.france24.com






*Accionistas*

Originariamente Embraer estaba controlada por el gobierno brasileño, que poseía el 51% de las acciones, siendo el 49% restante propiedad de inversores privados.

Cabina de un EMB-120 Brasilia
Con la privatización en 1994, el control pasó a manos de tres grupos brasileños de inversión (los fondos de pensiones Previ y Sistel, y Bozano Group), cada uno con un 20% del capital. Otro 20% fue adquirido en 1999 como parte de una alianza estratégica para desarrollar un avión militar avanzado junto al consorcio europeo EADS, Dassault Aviation y Thales Group, con un 5.67% cada uno, y SNECMA con un 2.99%). El resto de las acciones salió a la bolsa para su venta al público.

El gobierno brasileño permaneció involucrado mediante la posesión de una "acción de oro" (1% del capital), que permitía vetar ciertos acuerdos relacionados con la aviación militar y la venta de tecnología a otros países.

El 31 de marzo de 2006 fue aprobada una reestructuración de capital, consistente en una distribución más sencilla compuesta por un solo tipo de acciones (acciones comunes). Tras este proceso el capital quedó distribuido de la siguiente manera: Bozano Group 11.10%, Previ 16.40%, Sistel 7.40%, BNDES 6.30%, Gobierno de Brasil 0.30%, Otras empresas que cotizan en el índice Bovespa 19.20%, Otras empresas que cotizan en el NYSE 39.30%.4


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (13 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Es un truco típico de la OTAN para camuflar bajas…



Y no te extrañe que las familias de los fallecidos USA les de una BASURA de indemnización. Y que los heridos acaben como los veteranos de vietnam: alcoholizados y solos. 

Así trata usa a sus fuerzas.


----------



## crocodile (13 Mar 2022)

Nuevo informe del Ministerio de Defensa de RF sobre la operación especial militar:

La agrupación de fuerzas de la LPR liberó el asentamiento de los nacionalistas ucranianos. Popasnaya.
Las unidades rusas avanzaron 9 km en un día y establecieron un control total sobre el asentamiento. Pavlovka, Nikolskoye, Blagodatnoye, Vodianovka y Vladimirovka.
Durante el día, las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas derribaron un Su-24 ucraniano y 11 UAV en el aire.
Armas de alta precisión golpean los centros de entrenamiento de mercenarios en el asentamiento. Starichi y en el campo de entrenamiento militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania "Yavorovsky" en la región de Lviv.
Hasta 180 mercenarios extranjeros que se entrenaron allí, así como un gran lote de armas extranjeras, fueron liquidados en Yavorovsky.
Continuará la destrucción de mercenarios extranjeros que llegaron al territorio de Ucrania.
Durante el último día, aviones rusos alcanzaron 46 objetos de la infraestructura militar de Ucrania.
En total, se han desactivado 3.736 objetivos desde el inicio de la operación.

El último informe del Ministerio de Defensa.

#Donbass #Rusia #Ucrania

@riafan_everywhere


----------



## Roedr (13 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Las costumbres 'raras' de los chechenos no nos dejan ver que en el fondo son unos sentimentales.


----------



## Señor X (13 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Bastante menos, pero más de la mitad. A juzgar por los vídeos yo estimo entre 4000 y 5000 KIA´s rusas, lo cual es una auténtica burrada si tenemos en cuenta que entre 1979 y 1989 en Afganistán murieron unos 15000 rusos, en realidad fueron algunos más pero eso es lo que dicen las fuentes oficiales.



De la misma manera que los ucranianos intentan pasar vehículos ucranianos como rusos, al contar perdidas de unos y otros, también sucede con los muertos. Cuando llegue el día que los familiares ucranianos pregunten por sus soldados, veremos. Un muerto no es BMP o un T-64 del que nadie se va a acordar. La estrategia de Ucrania es esa, ganar la guerra propagandística y resistir todo lo que puedan para ver si llega la ayuda de alguien. Llevan así desde el día 1, desde que el primer soldado ruso puso un pie en Ucrania están haciendo eso.


----------



## chemarin (13 Mar 2022)

De Estulin me creo entre 0 y nada, pero ojalá eso sea cierto.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> No he dicho que lo dijeras tú en concreto, yo sigo pensando que nunca van a entrar en Kiev.



Te entiendo....creo que sí lo intentarán, pero será la moneda de cambio. Es posible que no lo conquisten toda antes de que acabe la guerra....pero va a ser un desastre para los civiles, van a pasar hambre y frio.


----------



## Oso Polar (13 Mar 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> Rusia: 1.50 nacimientos por mujer (2020, Rosstat)
> EU: 1.53 nacimientos por mujer (2020, Eurostat)
> 
> Listo la tasa total de fecundidad (TFR) que es una tasa refinada mucho más exacta y aceptada que la tasa bruta de natalidad que ha usado usted.
> ...



Hay que revisar en esos números de Europa que me temo mucho que está incluido la tasa de nacimiento de las familias de inmigrantes subsaharianos y musulmanes.


----------



## PutoNWO (13 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Hasta 180 mercenarios extranjeros que se entrenaron allí, así como un gran lote de armas extranjeras, fueron liquidados en Yavorovsky.
> Continuará la destrucción de mercenarios extranjeros que llegaron al territorio de Ucrania.
> Durante el último día, aviones rusos alcanzaron 46 objetos de la infraestructura militar de Ucrania.
> En total, se han desactivado 3.736 objetivos desde el inicio de la operación.



180 extranjeros, estará el Nazi idiota español? Jajja


----------



## Mabuse (13 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> China, la gran espranza blanca de Borrell y la Sexta:



A lo largo de nuestra historia coincide que las épocas más brillantes son en las que la Ruta de la Seda estaba asegurada, y las más oscuras cuando esta vía de comercio se cerraba. Coincide también que dos pueblos atacan cíclicamente esta ruta desde los tiempos de Roma.


----------



## Evil_ (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Bobesponjista (13 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Pierda cuidado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todo normal, circulen


----------



## PutoNWO (13 Mar 2022)

Sionistas hijos de perra os vamos a ganar


----------



## MiguelLacano (13 Mar 2022)

Para ambientar un poco. Los ruskis creo que la quieren adoptar...


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (13 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Se le ve en la cara y en el cuerpo que es defensor de los derechos humanos y la libertad.


----------



## Mongolo471 (13 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ni idea, parece un dibujo de propaganda orientado a niños. Supongo que para venderles que la OTAN es protección y felicidad, algo de un cinismo repulsivo.



Pues no están desencaminados, los lanza misiles sobre ciudades son otros.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (13 Mar 2022)

*Un español haciendo el idiota...o haciendo trabajo sucio?*

“Mi amigo es Brent Renaud y le dispararon y lo dejaron atrás”. Desde una cama de hospital, Juan Arredondo describió su relato como testigo presencial del atentado que mató el domingo al periodista estadounidense Brent Renaud mientras cubría la guerra en Ucrania


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (13 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Es un fake, ese no es el jefe de la policía.

Puede que sea un oficial tarado, pero no es el jefe de la policía en Kiev


----------



## NEKRO (13 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Han resucitado o son zombis.


----------



## ProfeInsti (13 Mar 2022)

Sí, el Alcalde de Dniprorudni.


----------



## Mabuse (13 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> nuevo modelo de "tendedero" para reclutas



Ñapas para mejorar la señal de la radio seguramente. La más sencilla es hacer una cruz y poner cobre en espiral entre los cuatro extremos, no menos de un metro, no más de tres, pero si no hay cobre, cualquier cosa metálica poco magnetizable vale.


----------



## dabuti (13 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Siempre me he preguntado como sabía tanto el subnormal de Daputi.



Lágrimas de Ukro.

Deliciosas.


----------



## chemarin (13 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Osea que se han cargado a una pila de soldados USA, y ahora a esperar una respuesta USA. Cojonudo, espero que todos tengáis mucha pastillas de yodo.



Comentario de retrasado mental, ¿tú crees que EEUU va a ir a la guerra nuclear porque mueran mercenarios de su país? Estás a un post del ignore, en burbuja, y en España en general, hay demasiados imbéciles, y el tiempo es escaso para leer a gilipuertas.


----------



## Roedr (13 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Ñapas para mejorar la señal de la radio seguramente. La más sencilla es hacer una cruz y poner cobre en espiral entre los cuatro extremos, no menos de un metro, no más de tres, pero si no hay cobre, cualquier cosa metálica poco magnetizable vale.



jaja muy buena imagen. Imagino que con el frío que hace y las prisas es mejor robar el tendedero de alguna pobre ucraniana.


----------



## Argentium (13 Mar 2022)

*18.09. Rusia afirma que mató a 180 “mercenarios extranjeros” cerca de Lviv*
*Rusia afirma que mató a 180 “mercenarios extranjeros”* como resultado de un bombardeo al campo de entrenamiento militar de Yavoriv, en el oeste de Ucrania, cerca de Lviv. Así lo *informó el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa* a través de medios de prensa afines al gobierno de Putin.

Según el informe oficial, el 13 de marzo *“armas de largo alcance de alta precisión atacaron centros de entrenamiento en Ucrania en el pueblo de Starychi y en el campo militar Yavorivsky”*. El gobierno ruso agregó que continuará matando a ciudadanos extranjeros en Ucrania a quienes considera mercenarios.


----------



## PutoNWO (13 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Como oficialmente no estaban allí, hay que estar atentos a futuros accidentes de aviones y helicópteros.



Están dando a entender que entre los 180 muertos, estaban estos oficiales americanos? Yo creo que habrán salido por patas hace días, si estaban viendo cómo cercaban Kiev. Dudo que estuvieran ahí


----------



## dabuti (13 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Pero tú no estabas jubilado?



Las malas lenguas OTANicas es lo que dicen, camarada.

La realidad es que aún me quedan 19 años hasta los 67 y tendré que seguir remando para mantener a los Borrelles y la España que madruga.


----------



## Mongolo471 (13 Mar 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Es un fake, ese no es el jefe de la policía.
> 
> Puede que sea un oficial tarado, pero no es el jefe de la policía en Kiev



Ni tarado, eso es un ruso que han metido para hacer fotos.


----------



## Roedr (13 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Comentario de retrasado mental, ¿tú crees que EEUU va a ir a la guerra nuclear porque mueran mercenarios de su país? Estás a un post del ignore, en burbuja, y en España en general, hay demasiados imbéciles, y el tiempo es escaso para leer a gilipuertas.



Que no, que lo que se cree, obviamente no lo sé, es que han dado matarile a unos cuantos soldados USA. Y no sé si lo sabías... pero: Biden está senil, y Kamala es más corta que nuestra Yoli. Un conflicto nuclear es posible si la cosa sigue yendo a más.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Mar 2022)

ExJEMAD Alejandre: Marruecos es una amenaza "directa" para España y acabará en un conflicto armado


En un libro donde repasa su trayectoria, avisa del riesgo de hacer del Ejército "una gigantesta ONG" y...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Decipher (13 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Kamala es más corta que nuestra Yoli.



Esto me ha sorprendido mucho, pero parece una Charo de manual.


----------



## Mabuse (13 Mar 2022)

radium dijo:


> Escuche el viernes en la radio de la llegada inminente del tal Thiago Rossi y otros expertos francotiradores capaces de abatir a alto mandos rusos desde mas de 1000 metros de distancia. Comentaban que la incorporación de estos causarán sufrimiento a los invasores rusos.
> 
> Uno de los mejores francotiradores del mundo se unió al ejército ucraniano para combatir a Putin: “Tengo que ayudar”



Los anglos y sus arqueros siempre haciendo amigos. Luego se quejan de que tras la guerra sólo pueden señalar haciendo peinetas y les toman por maleducados.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (13 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ni idea, parece un dibujo de propaganda orientado a niños. Supongo que para venderles que la OTAN es protección y felicidad, algo de un cinismo repulsivo.



Como cuando la vacuna convertía a los niños en superhéroes.


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

❗Resumen informativo del Ministerio de Defensa:

- Durante la operación, las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas inhabilitaron 3.736 instalaciones de infraestructura militar en Ucrania.

- Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas durante la operación especial establecieron el control sobre cinco asentamientos, el avance fue de 9 kilómetros.

- La aviación y la defensa aérea de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas derribaron un Su-24 ucraniano y 11 drones.

- Las fuerzas armadas de la Federación Rusa atacaron con armas de alta precisión los centros de entrenamiento de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Lviv.

- Los aviones operacionales-tácticos, militares y no tripulados de la Federación Rusa golpean 46 objetos de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas por día.

- Continuará la destrucción de mercenarios extranjeros que llegaron al territorio de Ucrania.

- Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, con ataques a los centros de entrenamiento en el campo de entrenamiento militar de Yavorovsky, destruyeron hasta 180 mercenarios extranjeros y un lote de armas extranjeras.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (13 Mar 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Ni tarado, eso es un ruso que han metido para hacer fotos.



Pues tampoco. No me gustan los fakes ni de un lado ni de otro.

El tío este tiene mogollón de fotos y videos por todo internet y es ukro.


----------



## Mongolo471 (13 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Sí, el Alcalde de Dniprorudni.


----------



## Mabuse (13 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



A los niños les divierten mucho los barbudos.


----------



## Fabs (13 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Lo que te imaginas, un comic ukra de la Otan



En plan testigos de Jehova XDXD


----------



## Dylan Leary (13 Mar 2022)

You can look at this forever: store shelves in Russia are already empty.

The citizens of the occupying country already have to feel the consequences of the sanctions imposed by Ukraine's Western partners.

▪As it turned out, "import substitution" did not go further than propaganda TV channels.


----------



## Oso Polar (13 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>











Javelin anti tank missile and kornet anti tank missile, which one is more effective?


Answer (1 of 4): They are a different class of weapons. Kornet’s munition is three times as large and capable to destroy a pretty well-armored target at 10,000 meters. Kornet. Javelin can barely reach to 4,000 meters and the warhead is relatively weak, but there is a peculiarity in form of ‘ro...




www.quora.com


----------



## PutoNWO (13 Mar 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Es un fake, ese no es el jefe de la policía.
> 
> Puede que sea un oficial tarado, pero no es el jefe de la policía en Kiev



Que asco de Nazis pederastas, y como Sánchez y todos se han quitado la careta y puesto la venda en los ojos para ayudarlos. El socialista comunista


----------



## paconan (13 Mar 2022)

Sin confirmar

El ejército ucraniano ha derribado un cazabombardero enemigo cerca de Chernihiv.
Según Ukrinform, el Comando Operativo Norte anunció esto en Facebook .
"El avión Su de los ocupantes acaba de ser derribado durante un ataque aéreo en Chernihiv. La confirmación en forma de foto se proporcionará un poco más tarde, porque el cazabombardero enemigo derribado cayó en un bosque, y ahora es peligroso obtener allí”, dice el comunicado.









Russian fighter-bomber shot down near Chernihiv


The Ukrainian military has shot down an enemy fighter-bomber near Chernihiv. — Ukrinform.




www.ukrinform.net


----------



## midelburgo (13 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> 17:30 Anarquía en Kiev
> 
> En Kiev, se producen escaramuzas esporádicas durante todo el día entre destacamentos, divisiones y grupos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, la Guardia Nacional, el Ministerio del Interior, la SBU, numerosos terbats y otras estructuras. El número de víctimas como resultado del "fuego amigo" se estima en docenas todos los días.
> 
> Un solo centro de mando, como tal, está ausente en el terreno, sin coordinar las acciones de fuerzas dispares en varias áreas de Kiev. En las calles de la ciudad reinan los saqueos masivos y los saqueos. La búsqueda y lucha contra los saboteadores se ha vuelto maníaca, se les culpa de saquear," extorsionar" robar vehículos de la población, etc.



Despues de tres semanas de guerra es de esperar que la poblacion civil empiece a carecer de comida en Kiev. No parece que los ucranianos esten montando estructuras estatales de ayuda a civiles. Los tales saqueadores son probablemente gente hambrienta que se arriesga a que los ejecuten.


----------



## radium (13 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Que no, que lo que se cree, obviamente no lo sé, es que han dado matarile a unos cuantos soldados USA. Y no sé si lo sabías... pero: Biden está senil, y Kamala es más corta que nuestra Yoli. Un conflicto nuclear es posible si la cosa sigue yendo a más.



Oficialmente esos soldados USA no estaban sobre el terreno.


----------



## Roedr (13 Mar 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Esto me ha sorprendido mucho, pero parece una Charo de manual.



Es limitadísima. Vi por ahí un vídeo donde hablaba asumiendo que Ucrania estaba en la OTAN. Pero la dictadura de lo políticamente incorrecto hace que nadie pueda decir lo que es.


----------



## amcxxl (13 Mar 2022)

Las unidades del ejército de la RPD continúan atacando las posiciones de los nazis ucranianos, derribándolos de sus posiciones. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los batallones nacionales se retiran y nuestro ejército avanza paso a paso. 


Helicópteros Ka-52 y Mi-24/Mi-35 de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas en el cielo sobre Lugansk



En las batallas con las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa/LPR en la región de Lugansk, murió el comandante de la brigada 24 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, el coronel Valery Hudz. Esta información fue confirmada por los medios ucranianos.


----------



## Peineto (13 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Carne de cañón rusa es una mejor definición.



Ve y se lo dices a ellos ...


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

*Debido a las grandes pérdidas de mercenarios extranjeros como resultado de un ataque con misiles del ejército ruso en el campo de entrenamiento de Yavoriv cerca de Lvov, el jefe de la SBU regional, Ivan Osipchuk, perdió su puesto.*


----------



## Dylan Leary (13 Mar 2022)

Humanitarian cargo did not reach Mariupol again. The evacuation column remained in Berdyansk. This happened because the Russians fired on the humanitarian corridor from the air. There are many civilian casualties, said Reintegration Minister Vereshchuk.

At the same time, humanitarian corridors were launched in Luhansk and Kyiv regions, where thousands of people left.


----------



## Michael_Knight (13 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Joder qué miedo, como para no reírte, hacer el pino o lo que te pidan.


----------



## Charidemo (13 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> A ver si se les escapa un pepino aunque sea un milímetro y veremos.
> Ya de paso serás fusilado.



Esta noticia te ha dolido. Que soliciten apoyo aéreo.


----------



## Roedr (13 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> You can look at this forever: store shelves in Russia are already empty.
> 
> The citizens of the occupying country already have to feel the consequences of the sanctions imposed by Ukraine's Western partners.
> 
> ▪As it turned out, "import substitution" did not go further than propaganda TV channels.



Alguno se sentirá ahora como cuando era niño en la URSS. Las sanciones van a hacer mucho daño.


----------



## Mabuse (13 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Y no te extrañe que las familias de los fallecidos USA les de una BASURA de indemnización. Y que los heridos acaben como los veteranos de vietnam: alcoholizados y solos.
> 
> Así trata usa a sus fuerzas.



Casi el 70% de los veteranos de la Gran Guerra acabaron en la calle mendigando, a la vuelta los veteranos de la segunda fundaron los ángeles del infierno, la estética nazi de estos se debe a que llevaban sus trofeos de guerra como estandarte. Las bandas históricas están en gran parte fundadas por veteranos.


----------



## EGO (13 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> You can look at this forever: store shelves in Russia are already empty.
> 
> The citizens of the occupying country already have to feel the consequences of the sanctions imposed by Ukraine's Western partners.
> 
> ▪As it turned out, "import substitution" did not go further than propaganda TV channels.



Que los rusos disfruten de lo desnazificado.


----------



## notengodeudas (13 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> De Estulin me creo entre 0 y nada, pero ojalá eso sea cierto.











Guerra de Ucrania: 35 muertos en el ataque a una base cerca de Polonia


Rusia ha atacado este domingo una base militar en el oeste de Ucrania, a solo 25 kilómetros de la frontera con Polonia.



www.rtve.es


----------



## Decipher (13 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es limitadísima. Vi por ahí un vídeo donde hablaba asumiendo que Ucrania estaba en la OTAN. Pero la dictadura de lo políticamente incorrecto hace que nadie pueda decir lo que es.



Al parecer hizo carrera como todas chupandosela a un alcalde negro para ir trepando.


----------



## midelburgo (13 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Ñapas para mejorar la señal de la radio seguramente. La más sencilla es hacer una cruz y poner cobre en espiral entre los cuatro extremos, no menos de un metro, no más de tres, pero si no hay cobre, cualquier cosa metálica poco magnetizable vale.



Yo creo que es un deflector de cocteles molotov tirados desde pisos altos.


----------



## Roedr (13 Mar 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Ve y se lo dices a ellos ...



Como si no lo supieran. Pero como todo en la vida, no tendrán mejor opción.


----------



## PutoNWO (13 Mar 2022)

No, la OTAN no pinta nada entrenando a mercenarios y Nazis en un estado que no les incumbe. Pueden seguir mamando polla otanica


----------



## amcxxl (13 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa Ruso - en la mañana del 13 de marzo, armas de alta precisión atacaron los centros de entrenamiento de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en el pueblo de Starichi y en el campo de entrenamiento militar Yavorovskiy. En estas instalaciones, el régimen de Kiev desplegó: un punto para el entrenamiento y coordinación de combate de mercenarios extranjeros antes de ser enviados a las áreas de hostilidades contra el personal militar ruso, así como una base de almacenamiento de armas y equipos militares provenientes de países extranjeros. 

Como resultado de la huelga, fueron destruidos hasta 180 mercenarios extranjeros y un gran envío de armas extranjeras.




Fuerzas de seguridad chechenas mientras trabajaban en el sector residencial. El proceso está dirigido por D.Martynov. Ucrania.


----------



## Michael_Knight (13 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Las malas lenguas OTANicas es lo que dicen, camarada.
> 
> La realidad es que aún me quedan 19 años hasta los 67 y tendré que seguir remando para mantener a los Borrelles y la España que madruga.



No me digas, si eres un chaval!! Pues sí que nos la han colado los comandos voxemitas.


----------



## El-Mano (13 Mar 2022)

En otro video analizaba sobre los avances rusos y su velocidad, etc... y yo creo que el tipo sigue con la mentalidad de la sgm. Tampoco creo que siguiera el tema sirio y como han ido los avances allí. Habla casi como si Rusia hubiera puesto toda la carne en el asador, o como si se estuviese llevando a cabo una invasión de forma "clásica". 

De la sgm me gusta como habla, pero me da la sensación esa, que le falta ver que las guerras han cambiado y que rusia se esta centrando mucho en el este, a esperas de acontecimientos... no van a entrar en kiev porque sí y que mueran centenares o miles de soldados, para luego cederla "al cocas" y "aquí no a pasado nada"...


----------



## PutoNWO (13 Mar 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Ni tarado, eso es un ruso que han metido para hacer fotos.



Haces honor a tu nick


----------



## chemarin (13 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Uno de los voluntarios brasileños de la legión extranjera, el tirador profesional de 28 años Thiago Rossi, quien recientemente se jactó de que mataría a todos los invasores en Ucrania y que no le tenía miedo a la guerra, ahora se encuentra huyendo a Polonia.
> 
> Rossi que lo escribe en su Instagram, describe con desesperación cómo un avión de combate ruso destruyó toda una base de esa legión.
> Según el francotirador, que ayer transmitió desde esa base atacada, los que quedan están siendo evacuados a Polonia.



Si lo que dices es cierto no deja de producir vergüenza ajena que alguien del mundillo militar se comporte con tanta cobardía.


----------



## apocalippsis (13 Mar 2022)

Vaya, vaya al mierda este no le sientan bien los pepinillos, hala a joderse

*De un voluntario estadounidense en el frente de batalla fuera de Kiev:*

'Sentado cerca de la línea del frente, el último medio de transporte seguro parte hacia pastos más verdes. Queda un grupo central de unos 30 combatientes extranjeros de unas 200 personas que estaban aquí hace unos minutos...' 1/

'La base de la que venimos fue alcanzada por cohetes en las primeras horas de la mañana. Se confirma la muerte de las personas con las que vivimos durante un par de días. Es solo cuestión de tiempo antes de que nuestra ubicación sea atacada. Estamos a punto de ser aislados por un Columna de tanques rusos en cualquier momento...' 2/

La comida, el agua y las municiones disminuyen lentamente. El estado de ánimo es sombrío, la gente está enviando sus últimos mensajes a amigos y familiares'. 3/

'¿Dónde está la OTAN? ¿Dónde está el supuesto bien de la civilización occidental?' final

Una nota importante: este estadounidense es un veterano de operaciones especiales que completó despliegues de combate en Afganistán. Llegó a Ucrania antes de la guerra a gran escala de Rusia el 24 de febrero. Es un soldado experimentado y bien entrenado que renunció a su lucrativa carrera en los EE. UU. para ayudar a Ucrania.


----------



## NEKRO (13 Mar 2022)

radium dijo:


> Escuche el viernes en la radio de la llegada inminente del tal Thiago Rossi y otros expertos francotiradores capaces de abatir a alto mandos rusos desde mas de 1000 metros de distancia. Comentaban que la incorporación de estos causarán sufrimiento a los invasores rusos.
> 
> Uno de los mejores francotiradores del mundo se unió al ejército ucraniano para combatir a Putin: “Tengo que ayudar”



Como Wali este muerto Trudeau se va a volver muy loco


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Mar 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Ve y se lo dices a ellos ...



No creo que se atreva a tanto…tonto no es.


----------



## PutoNWO (13 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Las unidades del ejército de la RPD continúan atacando las posiciones de los nazis ucranianos, derribándolos de sus posiciones. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los batallones nacionales se retiran y nuestro ejército avanza paso a paso.
> 
> 
> Helicópteros Ka-52 y Mi-24/Mi-35 de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas en el cielo sobre Lugansk
> ...



Un Puto Nazi narigón menos


----------



## Lma0Zedong (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

*Medios rusos dicen que Vladimir Zelensky agradeció públicamente a la empresa Meta por permitirle publicar llamadas a la violencia contra los rusos.*


----------



## NS 4 (13 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Para quién está interesado en diferentes brigadas ucranianas que aparecen en los informes. El material es ciertamente anticuado, se publicó en 2017-2018. Un número de brigadas y formaciones han aumentado significativamente en 3 años con la ayuda de"socios".
> 
> Nota: Estos informes me eran conocidos, la única crítica que le tengo que hacer a Rozhin es que las bajas que daba eran muy bajas porque cogía de fuentes oficiales ucranianas, obviamente las pérdidas eran mucho mayores
> 
> ...



Tienes un esquema de los distintos batallones nazis??? Junto con sus creadores y patrocinadores...

Me lo pidieron hace dias...


----------



## amcxxl (13 Mar 2022)

Capturado a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ATGM "Javelin" , ahora en servicio con la Milicia Popular de la RPD


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Mar 2022)

Fuente ukra:

Los ocupantes rusos están bloqueando la carretera con la autopista internacional E95 cerca de la región de Kiev. Es posible, después de reagrupar al enemigo, intentar detectar un ataque desde la parte inundada de la margen izquierda de la ciudad de Kiev.

Nos lo contaron en el servicio de prensa del Estado Mayor General de la ZSU.


----------



## Dylan Leary (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (13 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Hombre yo tampoco creo que caiga porque no creo que sea su objetivo.
> 
> El objetivo de las fuerzas del norte es mantener a los ucranianos en dos frentes mientras sube el frente del sur y terminar de hacer una superpinza



No hace falta tomar Kiev. Cuando hayan destruido el ejército ukro y los batallones nacionalistas, que es básicamente a lo que han ido, se cerca la ciudad, se corta la luz y el agua y se les deja cocerse en su propia salsa. De vez en cuando tiras pallets de comida desde un avión para que se maten entre ellos por conseguirla y más pronto que tarde razonarán..


----------



## Mongolo471 (13 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> nuevo modelo de "tendedero" para reclutas



Gracias por explicarlo... un tendedero es el mejor sistema de defensa y te seca las *katiuskas* .


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Iskra (13 Mar 2022)

Al menos seis muertos por bombardeo ucraniano contra un hospital


Los nazi-otanistas en Ucrania bombardearon con lanzacohetes Grad un hospital en la localidad de Volnovaja, y mataron al menos a seis personas.




diario-octubre.com





Los nazi-otanistas en Ucrania bombardearon con lanzacohetes Grad un hospital en la localidad de Volnovaja, y mataron al menos a seis personas.

Según reportes de la agencia Sputnik, para asegurarse de que las personas dentro del hospital no se escaparan, los ultranacionalistas instalaron minas en el edificio. Antes de ello, usaron el edificio como punto de fuego contra los combatientes de la República Popular de Donetsk (RPD), donde los pacientes, incluidas mujeres embarazadas de maternidad, les sirvieron de escudo humano.

El edificio del hospital sufrió unos daños muy extensos y graves, mientras se encontraron al menos seis cadáveres de civiles que intentaron escapar del brutal ataque.

Durante el bombardeo, el hospital sirvió como refugio no solo a los pacientes, sino también a los vecinos de edificios cercanos que no tienen sótano.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (13 Mar 2022)

El día que pase eso te confiscarán el culo.


----------



## tomcat ii (13 Mar 2022)

Dos colegas se han puesto en contacto con la embajada de Ukrania para colaborar, se van para allá con una furgo llena de comida y medicamentos, vuelven con 7 ukros/as y los dejan luego en la embajada de aquí que ya tienen sitios asignados.


----------



## Fauna iberica (13 Mar 2022)

El asesor de seguridad nacional de la Casa Blanca, Jake Sullivan, advirtió este domingo a la CNN que cualquier movimiento de China u otros países para ayudar a Rusia a evadir las sanciones Occidentales impuestas luego del inicio de la operación militar rusa en Ucrania "absolutamente" tendrá consecuencias. 

Además,* "nos aseguraremos de que ni China ni nadie más pueda compensar a Rusia por estas pérdidas"*, señaló el funcionario en una entrevista con Meet the Press de NBC. Asimismo, manifestó que EE.UU. ha dejado claro que otros países no deberían rescatar la economía rusa.

En tanto, la portavoz del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional estadounidense, Emily Horne, anunció que Sullivan y miembros del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional y el Departamento de Estado se reunirán el próximo lunes en Roma con autoridades del Partido Comunista Chino y el director de la Oficina de la Comisión de Asuntos Exteriores, Yang Jiechi, como parte de los "esfuerzos continuos" de Washington para "mantener abiertas las líneas de comunicación" entre ambos Estados. 

Además, Sullivan subrayó que Washington y sus aliados continuarán aumentando la presión sobre Moscú. Agregó que EE.UU. no tiene planes de tener fuerzas militares estadounidenses operando en Ucrania, pero que el país defenderá "cada centímetro" del territorio de la OTAN, mientras aumentará la asistencia a los combatientes ucranianos, incluso mediante el suministro de armas antiaéreas.






China dice que dará una "respuesta firme y contundente" si EE.UU. le impone sanciones por su postura respecto a Rusia y su operativo en Ucrania
*"Respuesta firme y contundente"*
Por su parte, el portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores chino, Zhao Lijian, declaró este jueves que Pekín reaccionará con dureza si Washington le impone sanciones por su postura respecto a Rusia en medio del operativo en Ucrania.

"EE.UU. no debe imponer sanciones a empresas e individuos chinos ni dañar los derechos e intereses legítimos de China al manejar sus relaciones con Rusia; de lo contrario,* China tendrá una respuesta firme y contundente*", advirtió el portavoz.

Asimismo, desde el Ministerio subrayan que se ha demostrado en la práctica que las sanciones no resolverán los problemas, sino que, por el contrario, provocarán nuevos. No solo darán lugar a dos o más perdedores económicos, sino que también perturbarán el proceso de un acuerdo político, lo que *"no es nada constructivo"*.

Por su parte, la subsecretaria de Estado para Asuntos Políticos de EE.UU., Victoria Nuland, declaró este martes que los países occidentales intentan convencer a las autoridades chinas de que la *neutralidad no es una opción* en la situación en torno a Ucrania.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Mar 2022)

Nuevas imágenes del campo de entrenamiento de Yavorovsky después del ataque.


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Mar 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Dudo mucho que Ucrania haya tenido tanto material. Lo divides por la mitad y te sobran.



Mucho de ese material de guerra ucraniano, fue destruido de manera quirurgica en los primeros ataques a cuarteles y depositos militares, el material capturado puede que tambien este incluido en la lista.


----------



## ProfeInsti (13 Mar 2022)

El líder checheno, el controvertido Ramzan Kadírov, se encuentra en Ucrania animando a sus hombres en apoyo de la ofensiva rusa, y ha asegurado que las unidades chechenas están "muy cerca" de Kiev.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (13 Mar 2022)

Creo recordar que el artículo 5 se invoca cuando atacan dentro del territorio nacional de una nación miembro, miembra o miembre


----------



## chemarin (13 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No "somos" fiables dice... Esto es como el típico aliade feminista..."jooo, peldon por sel homvreeee"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me hace gracia tu última mierda, ahora resulta que, según tú, las ideologías son el cáncer de la humanidad, y tú eres el portavoz de una ideología que se ha impuesto en Occidente, no sé si es que tienes mucha jeta o no sabes que estás transmitiendo la ideología dominante.


----------



## Iskra (13 Mar 2022)

Fuerzas rusas liberan a 300 civiles retenidas en una iglesia por las fuerzas ucranianas


El portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, el general Ígor Konashénkov, declaró hoy que milicianos ucranianos del batallón Aydar mantuvieron como rehenes a unos 300 monjes y civiles en el monasterio ortodoxo de la Santa Dormición Nikolo-Vasilievski, en la localidad de Nikolskoye.




diario-octubre.com





Moscú, 13 mar (SANA) El portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, el general Ígor Konashénkov, declaró hoy que milicianos ucranianos del batallón Aydar mantuvieron como rehenes a unos 300 monjes y civiles en el monasterio ortodoxo de la Santa Dormición Nikolo-Vasilievski, en la localidad de Nikolskoye.

“En la localidad de Nikolskoye, militantes del batallón nacional Aydar, que habían instalado posiciones de fuego precisamente en el territorio del Monasterio ortodoxo de la Santa Dormición Nikolo-Vasilievski, tomaron como rehenes a unos 300 civiles y monjes”, aseveró el general mayor citado por la agencia Sputnik.

Los rehenes no resultaron heridos durante la liberación de Nikolskoye por parte de las tropas rusas, enfatizó Konashénkov.

“Durante la liberación de esta localidad por las unidades rusas, algunos de los nacionalistas fueron derrotados, los demás fueron dispersados. Los rehenes no resultaron heridos, los edificios del monasterio no se vieron afectados”, agregó.

================================








Los “Chalecos amarillos” en Francia reparten estos folletos


"Todo el mundo sabe que las milicias ucranianas son nazis... excepto Macron, que no lo sabe!"




diario-octubre.com




*Los “Chalecos amarillos” en Francia reparten estos folletos*

*Todo el mundo sabe que las milicias ucranianas son nazis…
excepto Macron, que no lo sabe!”*


----------



## Billy Ray (13 Mar 2022)

Fuego de barrera y ATPs de los gordos, van en serio.


----------



## amcxxl (13 Mar 2022)

En el transcurso de una operación militar especial, se revelará mucha información interesante sobre lo que ha estado sucediendo en Ucrania durante todos estos años. Y ahora continúa la liberación de Mariupol. 

La situación se complica por el hecho de que los neonazis ucranianos destruyen todas las comunicaciones de transporte y minan no solo las carreteras, sino también las zonas residenciales. Unidades de la Milicia Popular de la República Popular de Donetsk están estrechando el círculo alrededor de la ciudad, que fue ocupada por los batallones nacionales. 

Los civiles se encontraron en una situación difícil. Las unidades ucranianas toman posiciones de combate en hospitales, escuelas y edificios de gran altura. En las últimas 24 horas, solo 188 personas fueron retiradas de Mariupol a través del corredor verde organizado por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. De estos, 26 niños. 

También hay soldados ucranianos entre los evacuados que decidieron rendirse y deponer las armas.


----------



## Magick (13 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Me lo he tragado, y sí, el acento del narrador es cargante. No sé de dónde.
> 
> No dice más que generalidades y está equivocado.
> 
> ...



Dices tu de mili...
Hice la instrucción en Melilla pero luego me pasé a los paracas en Alcantarilla. Uno de los diversos cursos que hice fue en Ronda, y antes de acabar el curso recibimos la orden de ir a Granada a escoltar un convoy hasta Madrid de baterias de la antiaerea ligera ya obsoletas (creo porque las habian vendido). El viaje fue una odisea. Dos averias, bloqueando areas de servicio, dia y medio hasta Madrid, y por algun motivo que desconozco, el dia y medio en alerta sin dormir con bala en la recamara.
La logística militar española de hace treinta años.


----------



## giovachapin (13 Mar 2022)

Pues en unos dias los rusos han hechos grandes avances, ya se sienten con fuerzas para atacar a la parte occidental de Ucrania y eso ya esta poniendo nerviosos a los gringos, pues que pasaria si un avion o un misil cayera en territorio de la OTAN, responderian.


----------



## kasperle1966 (13 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es limitadísima. Vi por ahí un vídeo donde hablaba asumiendo que Ucrania estaba en la OTAN. Pero la dictadura de lo políticamente incorrecto hace que nadie pueda decir lo que es.



*Kamala Harris recibió instrucciones de dejar de responder todas sus llamadas telefónicas con '¿Él murió?'*







WASHINGTON, DC—La vicepresidenta Kamala Harris ha desarrollado un mal hábito, que el personal de la Casa Blanca está tratando de capacitarla para que no lo haga. Cada vez que suena el teléfono en su oficina en el ala oeste, Harris lo busca de inmediato y contesta con un expectante: "¿Se murió?".

“Esa no es una forma profesional de contestar el teléfono”, le dijo Ronald Klain, jefe de gabinete del presidente Joe Biden.
"Bueno, ¿qué se supone que debo decir?" preguntó Harris.
"Prueba, 'Hola'".
El teléfono volvió a sonar. Harris lo agarró de inmediato y dijo: "Hola, ¿murió?"
Klain le dijo que eso todavía no era apropiado.
“Simplemente me preocupo mucho por Joe y su salud”, explicó Harris. Y últimamente parece particularmente viejo. Entonces-"
Llamaron a la puerta. Harris corrió hacia la puerta y la abrió, gritando: "¿Se murió y has venido a decírmelo en persona?". Pero fue solo una entrega de Amazon. "¡Ratas!"
*
Kamala Harris Instructed To Stop Answering All Her Phone Calls With 'Did He Die?'*


----------



## alfonbass (13 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Me hace gracia tu última mierda, ahora resulta que, según tú, las ideologías son el cáncer de la humanidad, y tú eres el portavoz de una ideología que se ha impuesto en Occidente, no sé si es que tienes mucha jeta o no sabes que estás transmitiendo la ideología dominante.



La "ideología dominante" es la que te mete en la cárcel en este país porque "una chica lo dice", la que disfraza de "igualdad" a personas que no son iguales y la que pone el esfuerzo como algo a lo que perseguir


----------



## Oso Polar (13 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Democracia no es dictadura de las mayorías. Dictadura de la mayoría, o de la minoría, o de quien le pete que esté en ese momento al mando, es lo que hay en países institucionalmente lamentables como España, en los que "los derechos no están garantizados" (artículo 16 declaración de derechos del hombre y del ciudadano de la revolución francesa).



Democracia? Mencione usted un país en el mundo dónde exista democracia real?


radium dijo:


> Escuche el viernes en la radio de la llegada inminente del tal Thiago Rossi y otros expertos francotiradores capaces de abatir a alto mandos rusos desde mas de 1000 metros de distancia. Comentaban que la incorporación de estos causarán sufrimiento a los invasores rusos.
> 
> Uno de los mejores francotiradores del mundo se unió al ejército ucraniano para combatir a Putin: “Tengo que ayudar”



Y que me explique como va a llegar a estar a esa distancia antes de que le llueva fuego de artillería? Esto no es Irak, Somalia, Libia o Afganistán.
Mucha película Hollywoodense ha afectado el seso a muchos de estos jóvenes, y un tiro de 1KM es uno en un millón.


----------



## alfonbass (13 Mar 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> ¿Hiperlntervencionista como la Unión Europea?



Si


----------



## Mongolo471 (13 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Mucho de ese material de guerra ucraniano, fue destruido de manera quirurgica en los primeros ataques a cuarteles y depositos militares, el material capturado puede que tambien este incluido en la lista.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 981901



Pues bien hecho, tirar misiles a un basurero. Bravo Rusia.


----------



## NEKRO (13 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Antes de la crisis del 2020, Alemania sólo podía desplegar, listos para el combate... a cuatro Eurofighters. ¡Cuatro!
> 
> Las capacidades REALES de muchos de los países de la OTAN dejan bastante que desear. Miedo me da si a Marruecos le da en la flor de ir a por Ceuta y Melilla.



Con las últimas publicaciones que hicieron los alemanes sobre el estado de su ejercito, su capacidad es tan nula que España podría aniquilarlos en pocos días. Asi esta ahora mismo la wehrmacht y la luftwaffe.


----------



## alfonbass (13 Mar 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Tú no decides nada, tú simplemente decides delegar tu voto por cuatro años en alguien que no te va a hacer el menor caso durante idem.
> 
> Dejemos el sofisma de que estamos viviendo en una_ democracia _por que lo cierto es que jamás lo hemos hecho, se ha hecho otra cosa.



Puestos a escoger, prefiero que sea eso a que mi vida dependa de la "agenda" de un tío que lleva 20 años en el poder


----------



## ksa100 (13 Mar 2022)

__





| Aristegui Noticias






aristeguinoticias.com


----------



## Teuro (13 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Pero tú no estabas jubilado?




Creo que algunos foreros son más bien "oficinas de opinión", vertederos de "fake news" y cosas por el estilo. Es imposible que foreros dados de alta en 2021 lleven más mensajes que yo, que soy de los tiempos de la Casandra Calopez y su "Spectrum" con la burbuja inmobiliaria.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (13 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> ¿Qué cojones es la cuarta foto?




Falta LDNR y Mariupol parece


----------



## ksa100 (13 Mar 2022)

El otro éxodo: miles de rusos huyen a Finlandia por las sanciones


Miles de ciudadanos rusos han salido de su país a través de Finlandia en los últimos días huyendo de las sanciones de la UE y EEUU




www.republica.com


----------



## Roedr (13 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Con las últimas publicaciones que hicieron los alemanes sobre el estado de su ejercito, su capacidad es tan nula que España podría aniquilarlos en pocos días*. Asi esta ahora mismo la wehrmacht y la luftwaffe.*



¿Tienen algún tipo de limitación Constitucional en el tamaño de su ejército como consecuencia de las sanciones impuestas tras montar la WWII ?.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (13 Mar 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Kamala Harris recibió instrucciones de dejar de responder todas sus llamadas telefónicas con '¿Él murió?'*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Se publica en encuestas que de "popularidad" no van muy bien ni Biden ni Harris.


----------



## Decipher (13 Mar 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ksa100 dijo:


> El otro éxodo: miles de rusos huyen a Finlandia por las sanciones
> 
> 
> Miles de ciudadanos rusos han salido de su país a través de Finlandia en los últimos días huyendo de las sanciones de la UE y EEUU
> ...



¡Huyen los judios!


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (13 Mar 2022)

El que quiera entender, que entienda.


----------



## Teuro (13 Mar 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Esto me ha sorprendido mucho, pero parece una Charo de manual.



Ayer, cuando dijo que Ucrania era miembro de la OTAN, me dejó pasmado: No se sabe quiénes son los miembros de la OTAN, no sabe que protección da la OTAN a sus integrantes. ¿Acaso no hay que aprobar unas oposiciones para ser vicepresidante de EEUU?. Si es que ya no estoy seguro de que sepa realmente donde está Ucrania, lo mismo nos suelta que es un Land Alemán que nos dice que se encuentra entre la frontera de Rusia y China.


----------



## Mongolo471 (13 Mar 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Fuerzas rusas liberan a 300 civiles retenidas en una iglesia por las fuerzas ucranianas
> 
> 
> El portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, el general Ígor Konashénkov, declaró hoy que milicianos ucranianos del batallón Aydar mantuvieron como rehenes a unos 300 monjes y civiles en el monasterio ortodoxo de la Santa Dormición Nikolo-Vasilievski, en la localidad de Nikolskoye.
> ...



El último crío con esvástica, sangre y demás, parece un photoshop mal hecho, como los demás.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (13 Mar 2022)

pinzas


----------



## Simo Hayha (13 Mar 2022)

Ucranios hacen una fogata para que sus hermanos libertadores rusos no pasen frío


----------



## Teuro (13 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> You can look at this forever: store shelves in Russia are already empty.
> 
> The citizens of the occupying country already have to feel the consequences of the sanctions imposed by Ukraine's Western partners.
> 
> ▪As it turned out, "import substitution" did not go further than propaganda TV channels.



Supongo que los kiwis y aguacates estarán por las nubes en esos supermercados.


----------



## dabuti (13 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Ya son 35 los fallecidos y 134 los heridos en el ataque del Ejército ruso de esta noche sobre el *Centro Internacional para el Mantenimiento de la Paz y la Seguridad*, una instalación militar ubicada en el oeste del país cerca de la frontera con Polonia y donde trabajan instructores extranjeros.



Y luego nos dicen que los espías rusos herederos de la KGB no se enteran de la misa la media.


----------



## rejon (13 Mar 2022)

No se por qué pero creo que veremos algún misil ruso "perdido" que acabará en territorio Polaco. Al tiempo...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (13 Mar 2022)

_Algunas duras realidades están a punto de llegar a Ucrania.

La guerra tiene que ver con la logística; no puedes luchar si no tienes comida, agua, combustible y municiones. La gente dice que Ucrania disfruta de la ventaja de las líneas interiores de comunicación. Esto es cierto, hasta cierto punto.

Las líneas interiores solo ayudan si tiene material que se puede transportar o los medios para transportar esos materiales. Rusia ha destruido los depósitos de combustible y municiones de Ucrania y sus centros logísticos. Rusia está destruyendo convoyes de suministros ucranianos. Ucrania se está quedando vacía.

¿Cuándo fue la última vez que las unidades de maniobra ucranianas se reabastecieron? Sin combustible significa que los tanques no pueden moverse; los tanques no pueden moverse, mueren. Sin munición significa que la artillería no puede disparar. Sin comida ni agua significa que los hombres no pueden luchar.

La logística gana guerras. La logística ucraniana ya no funciona_.


----------



## Teuro (13 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es limitadísima. Vi por ahí un vídeo donde hablaba asumiendo que Ucrania estaba en la OTAN. Pero la dictadura de lo políticamente incorrecto hace que nadie pueda decir lo que es.



Todos sabemos que en EEUU gobierna más el "aparato estatal" que el presidente. Con Trump me da la impresión que lo único que tenía era el despacho oval y poco más, que pasaban olímpicamente de él. Con esta pareja creo que la cosa no ha cambiado. Es que están cometiendo gazapos en las declaraciones como si fueran adolescentes de instituto que no se saben muy bien la lección.


----------



## rejon (13 Mar 2022)

Cuando de Ucrania tan solo queden cenizas, tanto los burócratas de la OTAN como los de la UE soltarán la lágrima protocolaria y volverán a sus despachos de mierda. 

Atajo de hipócritas sin pelotas.


----------



## Cui Bono (13 Mar 2022)

giovachapin dijo:


> Pues en unos dias los rusos han hechos grandes avances, ya se sienten con fuerzas para atacar a la parte occidental de Ucrania y eso ya esta poniendo nerviosos a los gringos, pues que pasaria si un avion o un misil cayera en territorio de la OTAN, responderian.



Estais como sucnors pero sin el "como". Por supuesto que va a haber un ataque de falsa bandera y la OTAN va a proteger el oeste del Dnieper. 

Esto es como cuando Berlin y Alemania, al este la Horda bestializada que mantendrá a los ukros orientales en el sometimiento y al oeste la gente podrá vivir libre sin la zarpa de la gentuza subhumana rusa. 

Es una pena, pero son cosa de la genética. Esa raza bestializada no conoce más que la violencia, el estado opresor y el subdesarrollo.


----------



## Peineto (13 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Como si no lo supieran. Pero como todo en la vida, no tendrán mejor opción.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Vuecencia, de Re bellico bien poquito, me huelo.


----------



## NEKRO (13 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Tienen algún tipo de limitación Constitucional en el tamaño de su ejército como consecuencia de las sanciones impuestas tras montar la WWII ?.



No. Pueden tener ejercito desde 1955, se decidio rearmar a la Alemania occidental por miedo a una invasión sovietica.


----------



## Simo Hayha (13 Mar 2022)

Rusos dejan que sus hermanos ucranios hagan prácticas de artillería con16 de sus vehículos. Si es que son un pedazo de pan


----------



## ProfeInsti (13 Mar 2022)

* Putin se niega a celebrar una cumbre con Zelensky fuera de
Bielorrusia.
* Un periodista de EE.UU es asesinado y otro herido en Irpin.
* 150 oficiales de EEUU de la Guardia Nacional de Florida y docenas
de oficiales de la OTAN están preparando al ejército ucraniano.
* Rusia ha destruido 3.736 objetivos ucranianos en la guerra.


----------



## amcxxl (13 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Alguno se sentirá ahora como cuando era niño en la URSS. Las sanciones van a hacer mucho daño.



sobre todo cuando pagues el litro de gasolina a 4€


----------



## tomcat ii (13 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Cuanto retraso.


----------



## rejon (13 Mar 2022)

A Rusia y a los rusos solo le quedan dos salidas, o destituir a Putin y entregarlo a occidente como responsable de este horror, o morir matando, no hay más opciones, tendrán que decidir.


----------



## Zhukov (13 Mar 2022)

Detalles sobre la batalla por la ciudad de Izyum









Подробности по Изюму.


Информация по Изюму от человека, который непосредственно там был в последние дни. Подробности по Изюму. Основная территория города контролируется российскими войсками, ВСУ выбиты из центра города, но отступая, украинцы взорвали два автомобильных моста и оказались своего рода на полуострове. Река…




colonelcassad.livejournal.com


----------



## Trajanillo (13 Mar 2022)

Eso indica que la OTAN no debería estar allí


----------



## amcxxl (13 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Es un truco típico de la OTAN para camuflar bajas…



aumentara la tasa de suicidios en el ejercito americano


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (13 Mar 2022)

Un OT posiblemente importanta


----------



## ProfeInsti (13 Mar 2022)

* Muchos mercenarios occidentales ya han llegado a Ucrania.
* 2.100 residentes han muerto en los bombardeos en Mariúpol.
* Rusia dice que mató a 180 mercenarios extranjeros cerca de Lviv.
* El líder checheno, Ramzan Kadírov, ya se encuentra en UKrania.


----------



## Teuro (13 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Alguno se sentirá ahora como cuando era niño en la URSS. Las sanciones van a hacer mucho daño.



A Putin se le torció la invasión al no ser "Blitzkrieg" como pensaba. Se pasó a la fase 2, a ver quien aguanta más la respiración. Esto también se sabe que Rusia caería antes que occidente, que aun no ha metido las narices debajo del agua pero lo hará próximamente. La fase 3 es tragar agua donde pronto va a estar Rusia, pero aquí si sabemos que tienen más capacidad de aguante que occidente.


----------



## automono (13 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A Rusia y a los rusos solo le quedan dos salidas, o destituir a Putin y entregarlo a occidente como responsable de este horror, o morir matando, no hay más opciones, tendrán que decidir.



en serio te crees que rusia va a aguantar peor que nosotros todo el tinglado de sanciones y bajada de economia...?

No entendéis que europa tiene papeles de colores, y rusia materias primas?


----------



## Teuro (13 Mar 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Que los rusos disfruten de lo desnazificado.



Pero eso no es lo peor, han sembrado la desconfianza. El jueves leí que Rusia podría lanzar un ultimatun para que le levanten las sanciones. ¿y?, ¿acaso puede obligarnos con un apistola que le compremos o le vendamos productos?. Tardarán lustros en recuperar la confianza, con esta jugada Putin ha condenado a Rusia para más allá del 2035 a ser un apestado internacional.


----------



## Señor X (13 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 981810
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Cuánto creéis que le costó al FSB o al GRU, que uno de esos 200 mercenarios, o alguien cercano a ellos, o alguien que los hubiese seguido desde el aeropuerto, diese la posición exacta de la base?


----------



## Harman (13 Mar 2022)

La OTAN no tenía que estar ahí al no ser Ucrania miembro.
De hecho hasta ahora la OTAN no ha dicho ni pío, a parte de las tonterias habituales.


----------



## Zhukov (13 Mar 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Tienes un esquema de los distintos batallones nazis??? Junto con sus creadores y patrocinadores...
> 
> Me lo pidieron hace dias...



En la lista están varios de los batallones nazis. No sé más.


----------



## PutoNWO (13 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Vaya, vaya al mierda este no le sientan bien los pepinillos, hala a joderse
> 
> *De un voluntario estadounidense en el frente de batalla fuera de Kiev:*
> 
> ...



Ya llegan los refuerzos


Iskra dijo:


> Fuerzas rusas liberan a 300 civiles retenidas en una iglesia por las fuerzas ucranianas
> 
> 
> El portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, el general Ígor Konashénkov, declaró hoy que milicianos ucranianos del batallón Aydar mantuvieron como rehenes a unos 300 monjes y civiles en el monasterio ortodoxo de la Santa Dormición Nikolo-Vasilievski, en la localidad de Nikolskoye.
> ...



Que grandes los chalecos amarillos, ojalá esto acabe con Macron sin cabeza en una guillotina, y luego que le sigan Tradeu y Sánchez


----------



## amcxxl (13 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A Putin se le torció la invasión al no ser "Blitzkrieg" como pensaba. Se pasó a la fase 2, a ver quien aguanta más la respiración. Esto también se sabe que Rusia caería antes que occidente, que aun no ha metido las narices debajo del agua pero lo hará próximamente. La fase 3 es tragar agua donde pronto va a estar Rusia, pero aquí si sabemos que tienen más capacidad de aguante que occidente.



la guerra esta planificada para durar varios meses

cuanto mas dure, mas probable es que la economia europea se hunda como en 2008, pero a un nivel mucho mas profundo

no se de donde saciais las estupideces esas de Blitzkrieg, os tragais toda la lefa de la propaganda OTANica, no teneis ni puta idea de Rusia


----------



## EGO (13 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> sobre todo cuando pagues el litro de gasolina a 4€



Nadie va a pagar 4 euros por litro.

A 2 euros habra recesion,la demanda caera y con ella el precio.

A ver si los prorusitos empezais a ser un poco mas serios, que os las comeis dobladas a pares.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Mar 2022)

*Sean Penn Tests Positive for COVID-19, Skips Presenting at DGA Awards 2022*











​ 
*Sean Penn* has *COVID-19*.
*Paul Thomas Anderson* revealed that the 61-year-old actor had tested positive for the virus while appearing on stage during the *2022 Directors Guild of America Awards* on Saturday (March 12).

*Sean* was scheduled to make an appearance at the awards show to present *Paul* with his DGA medallion for directing his latest Oscar-nominated movie _Licorice Pizza_, according to a reporter that was in attendance at the event.
Also while on stage, *Paul* praised *Sean* for all the work he’s done amid the ongoing global pandemic.
While *Sean* wasn’t able to attend, his ex-wife *Leila George* appeared in his place to present *Paul* with the medallion.
If you didn’t know, *Sean *recently returned home to L.A. after he was in Ukraine filming a new documentary amid the country’s war with Russia. Find out what happened when he met with Ukrainian President *Volodymyr Zelenskyy*.


*Y TAMBIEN SE LE PONE EL FONDO DEL PERFIL DEL TWITTER *
*EN NEGRO*

*( VAMOS QUE HA PILLAO CASI SEGURO )*






*2 VELAS NEGRAS VAYA. TANTO IR A UCRANIA A HACER EL TONTO ... *


​


----------



## pemebe (13 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *18.09. Rusia afirma que mató a 180 “mercenarios extranjeros” cerca de Lviv*
> *Rusia afirma que mató a 180 “mercenarios extranjeros”* como resultado de un bombardeo al campo de entrenamiento militar de Yavoriv, en el oeste de Ucrania, cerca de Lviv. Así lo *informó el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa* a través de medios de prensa afines al gobierno de Putin.
> 
> Según el informe oficial, el 13 de marzo *“armas de largo alcance de alta precisión atacaron centros de entrenamiento en Ucrania en el pueblo de Starychi y en el campo militar Yavorivsky”*. El gobierno ruso agregó que continuará matando a ciudadanos extranjeros en Ucrania a quienes considera mercenarios.



Probablemente sea una exageracion, como el hecho de que solo fueran 35 muertos segun los ucranianos (inicalmente hablaron de 9). El impacto de 8 misiles (22 in6terceptados).


*Articulo del 4 de marzo











Los secretos de la resistencia ucraniana - www.yucatanalinstante.com


Por Pascal Beltrán del Río SUDOVA VYSHNYA, Ucrania.— Esta región fronteriza con Polonia guarda secre




www.yucatanalinstante.com





Extracto:*

Allí, desde 2014, fuerzas de la OTAN entrenaron a soldados ucranianos que hoy están luchando contra la invasión rusa, en una base que forma parte del programa Asociación para la Paz (Partnership for Peace) de la alianza atlántica. 

De acuerdo con documentos de la OTAN, el sitio de entrenamiento mide 28 kilómetros de largo y 15 kilómetros de ancho y tiene instalaciones para alojar a mil 800 personas. Cuenta con espacios para práctica de tanques y artillería. 

Durante los últimos ocho años, unos 300 oficiales estadunidenses dieron asesoría a alrededor de 27 mil soldados ucranianos sobre diversas técnicas. Participaron, entre otras unidades, dos divisiones aerotransportadas del ejército estadunidense, la 101 (Screaming Eagles, de Fort Campbell, Kentucky) y la 173 (Sky Soldiers, de Vicenza, Italia), especializadas en operaciones de introducción rápida.

Está claro que era un objetivo militar de primera importancia.

A mi me hace gracia el nombre *Centro de mantenimiento de la paz y seguridad.*
antes se llamaba* (Centro de entrenamiento de Yávoriv de las Fuerzas Terrestres de Ucrania). *


.


----------



## rejon (13 Mar 2022)

Si por casualidad se hubiera escapado algún misil al territorio polaco, creéis que la OTAN hubiera reaccionado? 

Yo digo que lo tragaban igualmente


----------



## cuasi-pepito (13 Mar 2022)

[/QUOTE]


70% asíntomaticos, 99% del resto una gripe de 6 días.

¿siguen con el circo? ¿por qué si los chinos ya están lobotomizados?


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (13 Mar 2022)

Lo que yo considere oportuno.


----------



## rejon (13 Mar 2022)

Putin no es el jefe de un Estado en guerra, es un criminal de guerra.

Bombardea hospitales, barrios residenciales, escuelas…Ha de pagar por sus atrocidades y el castigo que reciba en su momento ha de ser ejemplar.


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

Más latas ucras reventadas, es un no parar


----------



## Teuro (13 Mar 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> En otro video analizaba sobre los avances rusos y su velocidad, etc... y yo creo que el tipo sigue con la mentalidad de la sgm. Tampoco creo que siguiera el tema sirio y como han ido los avances allí. Habla casi como si Rusia hubiera puesto toda la carne en el asador, o como si se estuviese llevando a cabo una invasión de forma "clásica".
> 
> De la sgm me gusta como habla, pero me da la sensación esa, que le falta ver que las guerras han cambiado y que rusia se esta centrando mucho en el este, a esperas de acontecimientos... no van a entrar en kiev porque sí y que mueran centenares o miles de soldados, para luego cederla "al cocas" y "aquí no a pasado nada"...



Ignoramos su objetivo real, lo que parece de toda duda es que no puede ser una cagada de ese calibre. El peor escenario posible es que está improvisando a ver como termina la cosa.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Mar 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> 70% asíntomaticos, 99% del resto una gripe de 6 días.
> 
> ¿siguen con el circo? ¿por qué si los chinos ya están lobotomizados?



Buena pregunta…algo están ocultando.


----------



## |SNaKe| (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## PutoNWO (13 Mar 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> El último crío con esvástica, sangre y demás, parece un photoshop mal hecho, como los demás.



Callate puto Mongolo que todos esos vídeos han salido y los hemos visto todos, menos tú que vienes el último, al ignore el monguer este


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (13 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> recoger amapolas y seguir con su mierdahilo ese que tiene por ahi de que siria/iran tenia los dias contadisimos...



Mierdahilo??? la noche le confunde señor


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

coca cola ha dicho que ya no se va... lo de que rusia se ponga a fabricar coca colas no les ha gustado

jajajaja

veremos a todo el mundo volviendo a rusia en los proximos dias


----------



## Xan Solo (13 Mar 2022)

Este finde he podido leer con calma mucho de lo publicado. Se impone una pequeña reflexión, antes de tener que recoger en público un segundo owned por culpa de Putin. 

1. Con pinzas, pero hay INDICIOS de que se puede estar gestando una salida política, me refiero a darle una respuesta a toda esa población ucraniana que ha sido victima o -en gran medida- ha procurado ponerse de perfil. O sea, lo del DÍA DESPUÉS... cosas como izar las dos banderas -la ucraniana también- o reclutar expolicias represaliados... tiene que haber mucha gente asi.

2. Los datos que llegan no hacen más que confirmar que el grado de infiltración de la OTAN en Ucrania era enorme... más que la OTAN, directamente los Estados Unidos -no quiero creer que el ejército de mi país fuese capaz de colaborar con nazis tan nazis... no lo quiero creer, aunque lo crea-. Está claro que Ucrania es una trampa tendida para destruir Rusia... si la mejor solución es ésta, no lo sé... en todo caso, parece claro que un simple acuerdo de neutralidad no debería bastar para Rusia. Exigir una desnazificación y desotanización claras implica cambios serios en Ucrania. Y será duro, muy duro. Sigo pensando que un compromiso serio cuando el Maidán por parte de Putin, en vez de marcarse un Rajoy, hubiese sido mejor para todos... o casi todos. Pero no espero mucho de Putin.

3. El futuro... creo que la OTAN ha conseguido objetivos parciales. Europa se ha vuelto bajo el mendo estadounidense sin ningún rubor ni matiz, el comercio pasará por manos anglos -el comercio de Europa-, y los europeos vamos a pagar facturas con dolor e inflación... en el peor momento posible. Para EEUU, perfecto. 

4. Como no me fío un pelo de Putin... creo que es posible que haya habido acuerdo bajo cuerda. Creo que los Estados Unidos no son tan tontos... y que si no son tan tontos es posible que hayan previsto una salida de mínimos -total, paga Europa-. En esta pelicula que se han montado el papel de malos oficiales lo tendrán los rusos... y eso es bueno también para Estados Unidos, una guerra fria 3.0 perfectamente orquestada. Es algo que quiero creer, pero no estoy seguro de que los yanquis, simplemente, no sean gilipollas sin más.

5. Decir que yo no creia en la guerra. Pensaba que los políticos lo arreglarían, porque era mejor un mal arreglo que la guerra. Y que pensaba que quien nos venía día sí y día no hablando de guerra era un exagerado y un alarmista. Creo que debo pedir disculpas públicamente al forero @Zhukov por haberlo considerado de esta manera. Menos mal que -creo- nunca le falté al respeto, pero si lo pensé, así que ahora debo rendir tributo a sus capacidades de augur. 

6. Ucrania está cumpliendo su papel perfectamente, y luchará porque es el único motivo de su existencia -su nacionalismo ha sido construido en contra de Rusia, así pues no tiene sentido para ellos no luchar contra Rusia, es el motivo central de su existencia personal, en muchos casos-. Creo que, en gran medida, ha sido culpa de Rusia y de sus gobiernos corruptos. Es cierto que el desastre venía heredado, pero Rusia no ha hecho nada por solucionarlo. La lucha, me temo, será dura.

7. Felicito a EEUU por ir a por los oligarcas rusos. Siempre me han caído mal. Creo que a la mayor parte de los rusos, también, así que ese tipo de sanciones despertarán incluso simpatías entre los rusos de a pié.

8. Malditas sean las guerras, todas, y aquellos que las promueven.


----------



## rejon (13 Mar 2022)

A los medios de comunicación debería darles vergüenza alarmar a la población como lo están haciendo.

Putin está invadiendo Ucrania. ¿Donde dice que no puede atacar la zona occidental? y más si es una base desde la que se está envía armamento a las tropas ucranianas. 

Pero mola eso de decir que va a estallar la guerra mundial, eso vende muchos periódicos y son muchos clicks en la prensa digital.


----------



## Seronoser (13 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Los ejércitos occidentales no han estado en una guerra desde hace mucho tiempo. Lo de los últimos años era llamar al soporte aéreo en cuanto me dísparasen.
> Esto es una guerra de verdad. Aquí no hay mega bases ni soporte aéreo. Aquí los aviones van a por tí. En cuanto pasen unas semanas allí no va ni Dios.
> Y con la OTAN más de lo mismo. No pueden mandar misilazos. Tiene que entrar la infantería si o si. Los rusos están fortificados y tendrán muchas fortificaciones ucras en su posesión. La OTAN necesita de 100.000 a 150.000 hombres mínimo ya. Unos 5.000 a 10.000 por país. Ahora España, quitando charos y panchis no tendrá ni 80.000 militares. Operativos, va a costar sacar 10.000. Ahora mete batallones de carros en Ucrania. La mitad no va. Y cuando empiecen a caer no van los siguientes ni con una pistola en la cabeza. Los ejércitos europeos están para exhibiciónes, desfiles, inundación y poco más.
> Ahora van a ir a meter tiros no se sabe dónde con barro hasta las cejas, las manos heladas, cayéndose pepinos del cielo.



Yo tengo claro que si Rusia quisiera, llegaba hasta Lisboa.
Ejército ruso + ejército ex repúblicas soviéticas + combatientes sirios, árabes y demás anti anglos, imparables para los eurolerdos.
Y USA no movería un puto dedo.


----------



## dabuti (13 Mar 2022)

Centro Internacional para el Mantenimiento de la Paz y la Seguridad.

No me suena a OTAN.


----------



## Teuro (13 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No hace falta tomar Kiev. Cuando hayan destruido el ejército ukro y los batallones nacionalistas, que es básicamente a lo que han ido, se cerca la ciudad, se corta la luz y el agua y se les deja cocerse en su propia salsa. De vez en cuando tiras pallets de comida desde un avión para que se maten entre ellos por conseguirla y más pronto que tarde razonarán..



Esa situación sería un desastre, hasta qué punto Occidente permanecería quieto ante un asedio de ese calibre.


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

*me cuentan que el.diesel en eapaña esta a 1.939*

*es broma verdad ????*


----------



## Sr Julian (13 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ExJEMAD Alejandre: Marruecos es una amenaza "directa" para España y acabará en un conflicto armado
> 
> 
> En un libro donde repasa su trayectoria, avisa del riesgo de hacer del Ejército "una gigantesta ONG" y...
> ...



Otro chupa pollas otanista, pero tiene razón, a día de hoy España ni quiere ni puede luchar una guerra real.


----------



## Mongolo471 (13 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Callate puto Mongolo que todos esos vídeos han salido y los hemos visto todos, menos tú que vienes el último, al ignore el monguer este



Y sin embargo, lo son...


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> *me cuentan que el.diesel en eapaña esta a 1.939
> 
> es broma verdad ????*



Ojalá pero en estos casos siempre por lo menos hay que disfrutar de lo votado


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

parece que ya vamos a rematar

| URGENTE - GUERRA UCRANIA-RUSIA: El líder checheno Ramzán Kadírov, sancionado por múltiples violaciones de derechos humanos, está en Ucrania para animar a sus tropas, que combaten con rusos. "Ha llegado el momento de una operación a gran escala”, dijo hace poco en Telegram.


----------



## Decimus (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> *me cuentan que el.diesel en eapaña esta a 1.939
> 
> es broma verdad ????*



No


----------



## Gotthard (13 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Centro Internacional para el Mantenimiento de la Paz y la Seguridad.
> 
> No me suena a OTAN.



Dabuti, quita el puñetero video de firma que tienes, se arranca a reproducir solo y da unos sustos de cojones.
Primer aviso.


----------



## Renegato (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> *me cuentan que el.diesel en eapaña esta a 1.939
> 
> es broma verdad ????*



te han timao lo acabo de ver a 1,919....por cierto al mismo precio que la gasolina 95.

por cierto este mapita está muy majo para ver precios de las gasolineras y también salen francia, portugal, italia y alemania. Precio del Gasoil


----------



## Mongolo471 (13 Mar 2022)

|SNaKe| dijo:


>



Recuerda a Gaza


----------



## ferrys (13 Mar 2022)

El francotirador del récord. El que hacía 10 dianas por día y más en un día productivo. O eso decían los medios. A matar rusos.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> *me cuentan que el.diesel en eapaña esta a 1.939
> 
> es broma verdad ????*




Yo eche 95 ayer a 1,81 y el diesel estaba más caro...así que hoy si ha habido subidita puede que sí.


----------



## dabuti (13 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> You can look at this forever: store shelves in Russia are already empty.
> 
> The citizens of the occupying country already have to feel the consequences of the sanctions imposed by Ukraine's Western partners.
> 
> ▪As it turned out, "import substitution" did not go further than propaganda TV channels.



Parecen, las baldas de aluminio, la panadería de un súper español a la hora de cerrar, sin comida

Vaya mierda de montaje.


----------



## El Tuerto (13 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> 330 toneladas de ayuda del Ministerio de Respuesta a Emergencias de Rusia (#MChS) se dirigen a Ukr



Verás cuando lleguen al checkpoint ruso y les hagan abrir. Lo mismo uno de cada tres camiones lleva premio.


----------



## 4motion (13 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> El francotirador del récord. El que hacía 10 dianas por día y más en un día productivo. O eso decían los medios. A matar rusos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 981965



No me jodas que le han dado matarile? 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amcxxl (13 Mar 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Otro chupa pollas otanista, pero tiene razón, a día de hoy España ni quiere ni puede luchar una guerra real.



SI Marruecos toma Melilla, aunque sea con un ejercito de MENAS, a tragarse la lefa de Mohammed y a callar

quien va a ir a luchar, las feminazis ?? los LGTB ?? los tiktokers ?? si a lo mejor matan a los moros de la risa   
Vas a ir a luchar y a morir por el Banco de Santander ?? por Inditex ?? Por Iberdrola ?? `

el problema no es C y M que ya estan perdidas, el problema es que luego iran a por Canarias


----------



## Gotthard (13 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Más latas ucras reventadas, es un no parar
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 981955
> Ver archivo adjunto 981956
> ...



No es por nada, pero o en Ucrania llueve agua oxigenada o esas fotos de esos vehiculos tienen unos cuantos años y mas bien son vehiculos que se reventaron en los combates en Donbass en episodios anteriores de la guerra de Ucrania. Estas fotos de latas tiradas en medio del campo no tienen ningún valor documental.


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

*El RS-28 Sarmat es un misil nuclear mil veces más poderoso que las bombas atómicas lanzadas sobre Hiroshima y Nagasaki en 1945.*





E

Rusia, además de contar con una gran cuerpo militar y alrededor de la mitad de las armas atómicas existentes en el mundo actualmente, también tiene a "Satán 2", un misil balístico invensible e indetectable capaz de destruir en segundos partes de la Tierra del tamaño de Francia o Texas.
El RS-28 Sarmat, que fue probado con éxito en el año 2018 por el el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, es un misil nuclear mil veces más poderoso que las bombas atómicas lanzadas sobre Hiroshima y Nagasaki en 1945.

Un reporte de la agencia estatal rusa _Sputnik_ detalló en ese entonces que el Sarmat es capaz de atacar objetivos tanto a través del Polo Norte como del Sur, pues puede llegar a puntos distantes como Estados Unidos y Europa.
El misil tiene un alcance de 18 mil kilómetros, una masa al despegue de 208.1 toneladas y una carga útil de alrededor de 10 toneladas. El cuerpo del proyectil, de 35.5 metros de largo y tres de diámetro, permite alojar hasta 178 toneladas de combustible.


----------



## Teuro (13 Mar 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Nadie va a pagar 4 euros por litro.
> 
> A 2 euros habra recesion,la demanda caera y con ella el precio.
> 
> A ver si los prorusitos empezais a ser un poco mas serios, que os las comeis dobladas a pares.



A 4 euros el litro estará la mitad del parque automovilístico parado.


----------



## rejon (13 Mar 2022)

A día de hoy, me queda claro que la guerra de Ucrania no es un escenario inesperado para Rusia. Eso parecía por la incongruencia de las informaciones. 

Antes bien, es un auténtico laboratorio bélico. Deberíamos estar preocupados, porque en realidad, es un ensayo militar en toda regla, con escenarios de combate diversos y valiosos para su inteligencia militar. 

Entiendo que los analistas militares occidentales lo contemplan desde el principio de la invasión. Están tomando el pulso al mundo, ni más, ni menos. 

Cada día que se prolonga está campaña, más información útil para sus propósitos futuros están acumulando.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Mar 2022)

PRECIO GASOIL EN ESPñA DIA 13 | O 113 | 311 O COMO SEA

133 ES SUPONGO









Precio de la gasolina y el diésel en España, domingo 13 de marzo


El precio de la gasolina se ha mantenido cerca de los dos euros por estos días. Información actualizada de hoy domingo 13 de marzo.




motor.elpais.com


----------



## 4motion (13 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A 4 euros el litro estará la mitad del parque automovilístico parado.



Y? De eso se trata. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Simo Hayha (13 Mar 2022)

Libertadores rusos muestran a sus hermanos ucranios las partes constituyentes de su tanque.


----------



## Seronoser (13 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Sin confirmar
> 
> El ejército ucraniano ha derribado un cazabombardero enemigo cerca de Chernihiv.
> Según Ukrinform, el Comando Operativo Norte anunció esto en Facebook .
> ...



Qué, ya hay fotos? O hay que pintar el mig de Shukoi


----------



## porconsiguiente (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> *me cuentan que el.diesel en eapaña esta a 1.939
> 
> es broma verdad ????*


----------



## El Tuerto (13 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ni idea, parece un dibujo de propaganda orientado a niños. Supongo que para venderles que la OTAN es protección y felicidad, algo de un cinismo repulsivo.


----------



## radium (13 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> El francotirador del récord. El que hacía 10 dianas por día y más en un día productivo. O eso decían los medios. A matar rusos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 981965



Ha muerto?


----------



## HUROGÁN (13 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Jajjaa, operación especial y dentro de su nación. Dime tu camello tío.



Al maestro armero, con las protestas.
Díselo a ellos,,, que sostienen en que es así y con mejores razones que las tuyas.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (13 Mar 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Blackwater, hoy Academi. Cuenta la leyenda que iban tan sobrados de pasta que los mercenarios de Blackwater en Irak dejaban tirados por ahí los carros de puta madre que manejaban y que valían un pastizal. El dinero no era un problema. Fijo que alguna mafia o autóctonos avispados supieron hacer negociete con los vehículos de Blackwater.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guerra y negocios, Halliburton.

"_Cuando a un camión nuevo de Halliburton se le pinchan las ruedas no las cambian; lo abandonan en las carreteras de Irak. Sus empleados pagan facturas de hotel de 10.000 dólares diarios y alquilan coches por 7.500 dólares mensuales. Estos y otros abusos ha sido relatados en entrevistas con EL PAÍS por ex trabajadores de la empresa que dirigió el vicepresidente Dick Cheney -y de la que todavía cobra-, y que hoy van a testificar ante el comité del Congreso de EE UU que investiga el "patrón de fraude, abuso y despilfarro" de Halliburton en contratas de Irak por valor de 8.200 millones de dólares."

El gran robo de Halliburton en Irak | Internacional | EL PAÍS (elpais.com) _


----------



## Evangelion (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> *me cuentan que el.diesel en eapaña esta a 1.939
> 
> es broma verdad ????*



A 1,734 estaba en mi gasolinera hoy, a 1.785 he echado sin plomo en el coche de mi parienta hoy.


----------



## Teuro (13 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Dabuti, quita el puñetero video de firma que tienes, se arranca a reproducir solo y da unos sustos de cojones.
> Primer aviso.



A mi también me pasa. El vídeo es un poco paco-moro. En España nos superamos día a día.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (13 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A 4 euros el litro estará la mitad del parque automovilístico parado.



A mitad del parque automovilístico parado tiene desabastecimiento y fallos en el sistema económico


rejon dijo:


> Putin no es el jefe de un Estado en guerra, es un criminal de guerra.
> 
> Bombardea hospitales, barrios residenciales, escuelas…Ha de pagar por sus atrocidades y el castigo que reciba en su momento ha de ser ejemplar.



Cuando veas quien estaba atrincherado y tenía puestos de tiro en esos edificios, igual resulta que el castigo es para otros...


----------



## Alvin Red (13 Mar 2022)

...


4motion dijo:


> No me jodas que le han dado matarile?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Ha huido por piernas, así de valiente es el asesino.


----------



## Dula (13 Mar 2022)

*Guerra en Ucrania, última hora en directo | EE UU responde al ataque en Lviv advirtiendo de nuevo de que la OTAN se defenderá “con toda su fuerza”*
*Zelenski cifra en 125.000 los evacuados a través de corredores humanitarios | Rusia ataca el aeropuerto de Ivano-Frankivsk, en el oeste de Ucrania*














Última hora de la guerra, en directo | El ministro de Exteriores de Ucrania, tras hablar con Blinken: “Más armas y otro tipo de ayuda están de camino desde EE UU”


El presidente de Finlandia, tras la aprobación formal de la candidatura a la OTAN: “Se inicia una nueva era” | Las tropas del Kremlin pierden fuerza en Donbás, según el Reino Unido | Kiev denuncia un ataque contra infraestructuras militares en Lviv, cerca de la frontera polaca




elpais.com


----------



## HUROGÁN (13 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> El francotirador del récord. El que hacía 10 dianas por día y más en un día productivo. O eso decían los medios. A matar rusos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 981965



Cara hijoputa no le falta.


----------



## Simo Hayha (13 Mar 2022)

Los orcorrusos ponen a prueba en Ucrania uno de sus vehículos de transporte más avanzados, el Vityaz DT 30. Por ahora podemos decir que arde bien.


----------



## Archimanguina (13 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A 4 euros el litro estará la mitad del parque automovilístico parado.



montar una tienda de reparación de calzado es un negocio de futuro.


----------



## 4motion (13 Mar 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> montar una tienda de reparación de calzado es un negocio de futuro.



Y de bicicletas. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## thanos2 (13 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Parecen, las baldas de aluminio, la panadería de un súper español a la hora de cerrar, sin comida
> 
> Vaya mierda de montaje.



El lidl ayer por la tarde estaba peor. A ciertas horas se queda todo esquilmado para poder reponer mejor.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Mar 2022)

Parte de Guerra 20:00h 13-3-20222:

Mapas no pongo porque no hay variaciones importantes.

Sí hay parte de heridos y muertos en varios lugares.

En Jarkov se estima 1.000 soldados ukras muertos y 3.000 heridos en hospitales.

Total de heridos ukras en toda Ucraina unos 20.000 (pongo la franja baja que estiman porque franja que dan es muy amplia) y unos 8.000 muertos en toda Ucraina. 

Soldados rusos muertos unos 1.000 y varios miles heridos en toda Ucraina (no puedo dar estimación no especifica, no entiendo el contexto)

Fuente Rusa.


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> No es por nada, pero o en Ucrania llueve agua oxigenada o esas fotos de esos vehiculos tienen unos cuantos años y mas bien son vehiculos que se reventaron en los combates en Donbass en episodios anteriores de la guerra de Ucrania. Estas fotos de latas tiradas en medio del campo no tienen ningún valor documental.




en un ataque a polonia rusia no se andaria con hostias... 

nada de ir con cuidsdo... iria a arrasar nuclesrmente..

en letonia tienen claro que en caso de guerra atomica rusia no atacaria con misiles nucleares al estar muy cerca.. curioso verdsd ??

dadle una vuelta e igual pillais lo de ucrania y la obsesion de rusia por las centrales nucleares ucras .... a ucrania tampoco la podria atacar de forma atomica ......


----------



## rejon (13 Mar 2022)

Más vale que piensen como sacar a Putin del poder en cualquier momento algún misil impactará fuera de la frontera ucraniana y tendremos la liada .


----------



## Teuro (13 Mar 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Y de bicicletas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Meses antes de la guerra ya había escasez de bicicletas.


----------



## molodets (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> *me cuentan que el.diesel en eapaña esta a 1.939
> 
> es broma verdad ????*



a 1’95,9 esta el diésel en una cercana, y ha bajado unos 2 ctms.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (13 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los rusos dicen 180 mercenarios neutralizados en el ataque…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les tiraron los misilakos cuando se tomaban el Colacao y los cereales, hala el comedor todo destrozado, pvta guerra tete !!!.


----------



## mazuste (13 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Un OT posiblemente importanta



¿China cerrando el grifo?


----------



## fulcrum29smt (13 Mar 2022)

El otro día


Oso Polar dijo:


> Javelin anti tank missile and kornet anti tank missile, which one is more effective?
> 
> 
> Answer (1 of 4): They are a different class of weapons. Kornet’s munition is three times as large and capable to destroy a pretty well-armored target at 10,000 meters. Kornet. Javelin can barely reach to 4,000 meters and the warhead is relatively weak, but there is a peculiarity in form of ‘ro...
> ...



El otro día no se quién decía la manía que tenían los tanques Rusos de explotar y salir volando las torretas.

Pues nada, en ese artículo que postea Oso Polar vienen los efectos del ataque en Iraq de misiles antitanque Kornet contra los supertanques occidentales M1A1 y M1A2 Abrams.


----------



## kelden (13 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Ignoramos su objetivo real, lo que parece de toda duda es que no puede ser una cagada de ese calibre. El peor escenario posible es que está improvisando a ver como termina la cosa.



El objetivo es claro ahora mismo:

1.- Eliminar FISICAMENTE a todo miembro de Azov, Aidar, Guardia Nacional, etc...etc... y cabecillas.
2.- Destruir toda capacidad operativo del resto del ejército ukro.
3.- Implantar un estado comprometido con la neutralidad.

Si se alarga:

1.- Los dos primeros siguen intactos.
2.- Reconocer un pais nuevo con toda la zona Sur-SurEste-Este de Ukrania
3.- El resto dejarlo como un estado fallido tipo somalia sometido a periódicas operaciones de castigo cada vez que saquen los pies del tiesto.


----------



## NEKRO (13 Mar 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Otro chupa pollas otanista, pero tiene razón, a día de hoy España ni quiere ni puede luchar una guerra real.



No es tan OTANista para el cargo que tuvo.


----------



## Mongolo471 (13 Mar 2022)

molodets dijo:


> a 1’95,9 esta el diésel en una cercana, y ha bajado unos 2 ctms.



Creo que un forero del foro decía que un gasolinero solo tenía un margen de 30céntimos el litro de gasolina, el resto se lo llevan calentito los políticos, empresas, etc.


----------



## kelden (13 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Esa situación sería un desastre, hasta qué punto Occidente permanecería quieto ante un asedio de ese calibre.



Quietísimo. Al final dirían que no tenemos la culpa de sean tan cabezones ... que se rindan ya ...  

Los ukros ya han hecho su trabajo: ser la mosca cojonera de los rusos hasta que se han hartao y han sacao el garrote a pasear. Ahora ya no le importan a nadie.


----------



## Charidemo (13 Mar 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Nadie va a pagar 4 euros por litro.
> A 2 euros habra recesion,la demanda caera y con ella el precio.



De eso se trata, de eso.


----------



## Gotthard (13 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A día de hoy, me queda claro que la guerra de Ucrania no es un escenario inesperado para Rusia. Eso parecía por la incongruencia de las informaciones.
> 
> Antes bien, es un auténtico laboratorio bélico. Deberíamos estar preocupados, porque en realidad, es un ensayo militar en toda regla, con escenarios de combate diversos y valiosos para su inteligencia militar.
> 
> ...



Coño, uno que se da cuenta de que va esto.

Si te fijas en todas las guerras rusas desde que Putin llegó al poder no han sido mas que maniobras con fuego real cada vez a mayor escala y de rebote un motor para incrementar el gasto militar sin que la Duma le venga a tocar los huevos. 

Y ya como bola extra, pues tambien son una forma de militarizar e ideologizar la sociedad via TV. Para un ruso paco, no haber hecho servicio militar y haber ido a algun escenario de guerra es casi como decir que es marica perdido y sus oportunidades chortineo se reducen mucho, aparte de ser facil blanco de mobbings varios en su barrio. En Rusia hay hostias entre los padres por meter a los chortines es escuelas militares/religiosas.

No obstante esta preparación no es la definitiva, todavía no toca los paises del pacto de visegrado (los ex del Pacto de Varsovia), primero irán a por las republiquetas bálticas a no mucho tardar. Y veremos si se queda ahi el asunto o que derivada toma todo, porque dependerá mucho de por que trocha política anden las cabras de Alemania.


----------



## rejon (13 Mar 2022)

Cuando un psicópata tirano como el hijoputin ve que sus ofensivas son bloqueadas, que para avanzar debe arrasar el terreno, es muy peligroso cuando su orgullo está herido. 

El pueblo ucraniano demuestra su coraje ante esta barbarie. Putler debe acelerar la maquinaria si quiere acabar antes de la Pascua Ortodoxa, pero Ucrania no se rinde.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (13 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El objetivo es claro ahora mismo:
> 
> 1.- Eliminar FISICAMENTE a todo miembro de Azov, Aidar, Guardia Nacional, etc...etc... y cabecillas.
> 2.- Destruir toda capacidad operativo del resto del ejército ukro.
> ...



Traducción de follaputi a español:

Implantar un estado comprometido con la neutralidad -> Implantar un gobierno títere o afín que haga lo que la perra calBa del Kremlin diga


----------



## Kreonte (13 Mar 2022)

Dula dijo:


> *Guerra en Ucrania, última hora en directo | EE UU responde al ataque en Lviv advirtiendo de nuevo de que la OTAN se defenderá “con toda su fuerza”*
> *Zelenski cifra en 125.000 los evacuados a través de corredores humanitarios | Rusia ataca el aeropuerto de Ivano-Frankivsk, en el oeste de Ucrania*
> 
> 
> ...




Para lo que han quedado los USA, macho. Están para pegarse con Malta y poco más. No han sido ni capaces, aprovechando el flujo de entrada y salida de personas, más los convoyes humanitariso, de fortificar las defensas antiaéreas del este. De hecho, me pregunto si sus sistemas de defensa valen para algo o simplemente son humo.


----------



## capitán almeida (13 Mar 2022)

Cuántos miembros de ongs habrán muerto hoy en ese campamento de paz y solidaridad?¿ Como diría gaviotón


----------



## rejon (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

⚡Russia claims it killed 180 'foreign mercenaries' in missile strike on Yavoriv military training ground in western Ukraine.

The Russian government added that it will continue to kill foreign nationals in Ukraine whom it considers mercenaries.


----------



## Simo Hayha (13 Mar 2022)

Tanque libertador finge su destrucción para levantar la moral de los ucranios


----------



## Eneko Aritza (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Snowball (13 Mar 2022)

El Tuerto dijo:


> Lo gracioso es que allí hacen referéndum hasta para elegir el grosor del papel higiénico. Pero para la pérdida de su histórica neutralidad no ha hecho falta.



Bueno Suiza no ha mandado armas... y me apuesto un huevo y parte del otro a que bajo cuerda, más de un oligarcas sigue aquí teniendo su oro en algún bunker de los alpes


----------



## Scardanelli (13 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> You can look at this forever: store shelves in Russia are already empty.
> 
> The citizens of the occupying country already have to feel the consequences of the sanctions imposed by Ukraine's Western partners.
> 
> ▪As it turned out, "import substitution" did not go further than propaganda TV channels.



Otro gran éxito turcochino. Todo parte del gran plan de Vladimiro…


----------



## Billy Ray (13 Mar 2022)

Eneko Aritza dijo:


>



Se estan metiendo hasta la cocina.


----------



## keylargof (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Archimanguina (13 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Les tiraron los misilakos cuando se tomaban el Colacao y los cereales, hala el comedor todo destrozado, pvta guerra tete !!!.



putin les trajo el desayuno....debe ser forero.


----------



## Simo Hayha (13 Mar 2022)

Ucranios ven humo, van a ver, y resulta que era una fiesta de liberación, con su sangría, pinchos de tortilla de patata y música de La Década Prodigiosa


----------



## Scardanelli (13 Mar 2022)

Otra columna camino del infierno…


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 981991




que gasten en chorradas eso... esta gente no esta bien ...


----------



## amcxxl (13 Mar 2022)

*Los limítrofes aprenden una nueva palabra: desnazificación*

La celebración de una *procesión anual en memoria de la Legión SS de Letonia* en Riga este año no es aconsejable, ya que le dará a los medios rusos "hostiles" otra razón para reprochar al país por justificar el nazismo. Así lo aseguró la jefa del Ministerio del Interior de Letonia, Maria Golubeva.


----------



## Simo Hayha (13 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Se estan metiendo hasta la cocina.



sí, para robar comida, que es lo suyo.


----------



## rejon (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (13 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Traducción de follaputi a español:
> 
> Implantar un estado comprometido con la neutralidad -> Implantar un gobierno títere o afín que haga lo que la perra calBa del Kremlin diga



Coño ... pues como ahora. Qué te crees que hay ahora? Pues eso .... un gobierno títere surgido de un golpe de estado y de la posterior limpieza étnica.   Ahora solo se trata de hacer lo mismo pero al revés.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Mar 2022)

El coronel Valery Hudz, comandante de la brigada 24 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, murió en las batallas con las Fuerzas Armadas de la LPR en la región de Luhansk


----------



## Eneko Aritza (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El objetivo es claro ahora mismo:
> 
> 1.- Eliminar FISICAMENTE a todo miembro de Azov, Aidar, Guardia Nacional, etc...etc... y cabecillas.
> 2.- Destruir toda capacidad operativo del resto del ejército ukro.
> ...




y controlnde laboratorios y centrales nucleares


----------



## rejon (13 Mar 2022)

En realidad lo que está haciendo occidente con las sanciones económicas a Rusia es un aviso a navegantes a China de lo que la vendría si invade Taiwán.


----------



## mazuste (13 Mar 2022)

El centro de marras:


----------



## rejon (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Peineto (13 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 981991



La transversalidad es para las hamacas, individual e intransferible, no para camas redondas.


----------



## Sr Julian (13 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> SI Marruecos toma Melilla, aunque sea con un ejercito de MENAS, a tragarse la lefa de Mohammed y a callar
> 
> quien va a ir a luchar, las feminazis ?? los LGTB ?? los tiktokers ?? si a lo mejor matan a los moros de la risa
> Vas a ir a luchar y a morir por el Banco de Santander ?? por Inditex ?? Por Iberdrola ?? `
> ...



La verdad es que la idea de morir para que las charos, langostos, sseparatistas, moros, negros, panchitos y resto de vividores puedan seguir chupando no es muy atractiva. Si primero hay un golpe de estado como el del Primo de Rivera quizas me lo piense.


----------



## poppom (13 Mar 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


>




70% asíntomaticos, 99% del resto una gripe de 6 días.

¿siguen con el circo? ¿por qué si los chinos ya están lobotomizados?
[/QUOTE]
Cierre de puertos. Seguir destruyendo la cadena de suministro.
El dólar al guano


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (13 Mar 2022)

Eneko Aritza dijo:


>



Nada mejor que enviar armas a una parte y que se las quede la otra o sean vendidas a terroristas. Lo de enviar armas es un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## ksa100 (13 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> En realidad lo que está haciendo occidente con las sanciones económicas a Rusia es un aviso a navegantes a China de lo que la vendría si invade Taiwán.



China ya se la está jugando por la mierda de mercado ruso. Si no da un giro radical a su relación con Rusia está claro que en todo occidente se van a implantar políticas para reducir la dependencia de China.


----------



## Snowball (13 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Hay que mandar mas manpad



Este ataque huele a punto de inflexión...

Estoy viendo la CNN dan la noticia de puntillas.. .


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Mar 2022)

No se aceptan comentarios al video  ......bueno venga......


----------



## kelden (13 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> *Los limítrofes aprenden una nueva palabra: desnazificación*
> 
> La celebración de una *procesión anual en memoria de la Legión SS de Letonia* en Riga este año no es aconsejable, ya que le dará a los medios rusos "hostiles" otra razón para reprochar al país por justificar el nazismo. Así lo aseguró la jefa del Ministerio del Interior de Letonia, Maria Golubeva.



jojojojojojojojo ......


----------



## Roedr (13 Mar 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Este ataque huele a punto de inflexión...
> 
> Estoy viendo la CNN dan la noticia de puntillas.. .



Si hay soldados USA muertos ya nos enteraremos, en USA esto es muy difícil de ocultar.


----------



## rejon (13 Mar 2022)

¿Intereses geoestratégicos? Mentira. 

Al hijoPutin le aterra tener en la frontera una Ucrania conectada con Occidente, que pueda crecer económicamente. Menudo ejemplo sería para sus súbditos, cuyo sueldo medio es de 400 euros/mes, una Ucrania pujante. 

Se le iban todos allí.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (13 Mar 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Nada mejor que enviar armas a una parte y que se las quede la otra o sean vendidas a terroristas. Lo de enviar armas es un plan sin fisuras.



Conociendo a los ucranianos vamos a ver parte del material entregado repartido por el mundo.


----------



## Caracalla (13 Mar 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Este ataque huele a punto de inflexión...
> 
> Estoy viendo la CNN dan la noticia de puntillas.. .



A que te refieres? Con lo del punto de inflexión?

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Mar 2022)

Lukas Safranov, una voluntad de hierro, mucho tiempo, esfuerzo y dinero invertido para conseguir ese cuerpo esferico, ahora que ???.  

PD- Otra victima de Putin, directo a la anorexia, otro crimen de guerra de esos...


----------



## Archimanguina (13 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> No se aceptan comentarios al video  ......bueno venga......



en unos meses en nuestras mejores zonas residenciales.


----------



## delhierro (13 Mar 2022)

Otro video de la base cercana a la frontera polaca. La calidad es mala, pero se ve impacto directo en uno de los cuarteles.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dula (13 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> *Los limítrofes aprenden una nueva palabra: desnazificación*
> 
> La celebración de una *procesión anual en memoria de la Legión SS de Letonia* en Riga este año no es aconsejable, ya que le dará a los medios rusos "hostiles" otra razón para reprochar al país por justificar el nazismo. Así lo aseguró la jefa del Ministerio del Interior de Letonia, Maria Golubeva.



Yo para mí que tanto el psicópata de Putín como los prorrusos están escocidos y de qué manera de que repúblicas que a finales del siglo pasado estaban bajo el yugo y control comunista se hayan liberado y hayan optado por asociarse y buscar protección con el eterno enemigo ruso, la OTAN como países libres y soberanos. Y si eso ha pasado es porque sencillamente los rusos NO son de fiar. Huyen de ellos como alma que lleva el diablo. Putín eso no lo perdona y quiere recuperar el imperio que se desintegró, aunque sea a golpe de bombas, amenazas y guerras. No puede existir un psicópata más peligroso para la humanidad.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Mar 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> en unos meses en nuestras mejores zonas presidenciales.



Algo parecido ponía en los comentarios


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Mar 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Otro chupa pollas otanista, pero tiene razón, a día de hoy España ni quiere ni puede luchar una guerra real.



Entre los millones de sicarios marroquíes que pululan por España , negros musulmanes , comunistas, socialistas, feministas, LGTB's, titiriteros de la tele, independentistas catalanes ,vascos etarras y resto de anormales y traidores que pululan por España... Si nos ataca Marruecos antes se unen al enemigo que defender España


----------



## PutoNWO (13 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El centro de marras:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 982027
> Ver archivo adjunto 982029



Joder pensaba que era Fake pero entre esto y el vídeo de Twitter, a ver si alguien lo sube. Hay un Cráter impresionante


----------



## pepinox (13 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Esa situación sería un desastre, hasta qué punto Occidente permanecería quieto ante un asedio de ese calibre.



¡Qué pregunta, por favor!

Occidente permanecerá quieto hasta que haya derramado su sangre el último ucraniano. Y después de eso, seguirá quieto.


----------



## rejon (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## delhierro (13 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Si hay soldados USA muertos ya nos enteraremos, en USA esto es muy difícil de ocultar.



No seran soldados, son subcontratados. Tios que casualmente causaron baja el jueves pasado, y estaban ahí como "voluntarios". Esta todo inventado.


----------



## Honkler (13 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Entre los millones de sicarios marroquíes que pululan por España , negros musulmanes , comunistas, socialistas, feministas, LGTB's, titiriteros de la tele, independentistas catalanes ,vascos etarras y resto de anormales y traidores que pululan por España... Si nos ataca Marruecos antes se unen al enemigo que defender España



Ni lo dudes por un instante.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (13 Mar 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> China ya se la está jugando por la mierda de mercado ruso. Si no da un giro radical a su relación con Rusia está claro que en todo occidente se van a implantar políticas para reducir la dependencia de China.



Si, si. Vamos a poner sanciones a 2/3 de las materias primas del planeta.

Otro plan sin fisuras.


----------



## ferrys (13 Mar 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Este ataque huele a punto de inflexión...
> 
> Estoy viendo la CNN dan la noticia de puntillas.. .



Todos muertos dice este.


----------



## pepinox (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> parece que ya vamos a rematar
> 
> | URGENTE - GUERRA UCRANIA-RUSIA: El líder checheno Ramzán Kadírov, sancionado por múltiples violaciones de derechos humanos, está en Ucrania para animar a sus tropas, que combaten con rusos. "Ha llegado el momento de una operación a gran escala”, dijo hace poco en Telegram.



Un soldado checheno no recibe medallas, hace muescas en su cinturón con las cabezas enemigas que va cortando.

Y si muere, sabe que va directo al paraíso con 100 vírgenes.

Son máquinas imparables, y han jurado lealtad a la Federación Rusa.

El cachondeo en Ucrania se va a acabar de raíz.


----------



## rejon (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Roedr (13 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> ¿Intereses geoestratégicos? Mentira.
> 
> Al hijoPutin le aterra tener en la frontera una Ucrania conectada con Occidente, que pueda crecer económicamente. Menudo ejemplo sería para sus súbditos, cuyo sueldo medio es de 400 euros/mes, una Ucrania pujante.
> 
> Se le iban todos allí.



Yo honestamente creo que Putin ha lanzado la guerra porque considera que su país/imperio Rusia está seriamente amenazado si le ponen bases OTAN/USA en su frontera. Si la OTAN/USA hubiera renunciado a incluir Ucrania no estaríamos como estamos. Putin llevan avisando de este problema muchos años, no ha sido un arrebato de locura. Por algo parecido USA amenazó con la guerra nuclear si no se piraban los misiles soviéticos de Cuba. Imagínate que pasaría con China si la OTAN/USA incluyeran a Taiwan En la lógica de estos países-imperio a Putin no le quedaba más opción.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Felio (13 Mar 2022)

El acuerdo entre Ucrania y Rusia será la excusa de la UE para rebajar las sanciones, es la única salida digna para ambas partes. Se dice mucho que los rusos esta en una huida hacia adelante, pero no son los únicos.


----------



## Sr Julian (13 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Entre los millones de sicarios marroquíes que pululan por España , negros musulmanes , comunistas, socialistas, feministas, LGTB's, titiriteros de la tele, independentistas catalanes ,vascos etarras y resto de anormales y traidores que pululan por España... Si nos ataca Marruecos antes se unen al enemigo que defender España



Sumales paises europeos como Francia, Inglaterra, Belgica, Holanda.


----------



## Honkler (13 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Todos muertos dice este.



Han salido por patas los que han quedado vivos


----------



## paconan (13 Mar 2022)

Esto si es cierto lo cambia todo


Rusia pide ayuda militar a China en su invasión a Ucrania La Casa Blanca teme que la medida sea una señal de lazos cada vez más estrechos entre Beijing y Moscú 




> Rusia ha pedido a China equipo militar para apoyar su invasión de Ucrania, lo que generó preocupación en la Casa Blanca de que Beijing pueda socavar los esfuerzos occidentales para ayudar a las fuerzas ucranianas a defender su país. Funcionarios estadounidenses le dijeron al Financial Times que Rusia había solicitado equipo militar y otro tipo de asistencia desde el comienzo de la invasión. Se negaron a dar detalles sobre qué material había solicitado Rusia. Otra persona familiarizada con la situación dijo que Estados Unidos se estaba preparando para advertir a los aliados sobre la situación en medio de algunos indicios de que China podría estar preparándose para ayudar a Rusia





> Otros funcionarios estadounidenses también han dicho que había señales de que Rusia se estaba quedando sin algunos tipos de armamento a medida que la guerra en Ucrania se acerca al comienzo de su tercera semana. La Casa Blanca no hizo comentarios. La embajada china en Washington no respondió a una solicitud de comentarios. Guerra en Ucrania Rusia pide a China asistencia militar en su invasión de Ucrania La Casa Blanca teme que la medida sea señal de vínculos cada vez más estrechos entre Pekín y Moscú .





> “Nos aseguraremos de que ni China, ni nadie más, pueda compensar a Rusia por estas pérdidas”, dijo Sullivan a la televisión NBC el domingo. “En términos de los medios específicos para hacer eso, nuevamente, no voy a exponer todo eso en público, pero lo comunicaremos en privado a China, como ya lo hemos hecho y lo seguiremos haciendo”. La solicitud de equipo y otros tipos de asistencia militar no especificada se produce cuando el ejército ruso lucha por lograr tanto progreso en Ucrania como la inteligencia occidental cree que esperaba.





> También plantea nuevas preguntas sobre la relación entre China y Rusia, que se ha fortalecido cada vez más a medida que ambos países expresan su oposición a los EE. UU. en todo, desde la OTAN hasta las sanciones. China se ha presentado como un actor neutral en la crisis de Ucrania y se ha negado a condenar a Rusia por invadir el país. Estados Unidos tampoco ha visto señales de que el presidente chino, Xi Jinping, esté dispuesto a presionar a Vladimir Putin, su homólogo ruso. Los dos líderes firmaron una declaración conjunta en Beijing el mes pasado describiendo la asociación Beijing-Moscú como “sin límites”, en otra señal de que las dos capitales se estaban acercando aún más.









Subscribe to read | Financial Times


News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




www.ft.com


----------



## Simo Hayha (13 Mar 2022)

Los rusos deberían empezar a pensar en fabricar su munición con material no explosivo.


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

hoy han caido muchos mercenarios

buen servicio de inteligencia.......


----------



## Kreonte (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Esto si es cierto lo cambia todo
> 
> 
> Rusia pide ayuda militar a China en su invasión a Ucrania La Casa Blanca teme que la medida sea una señal de lazos cada vez más estrechos entre Beijing y Moscú
> ...




pero si china va a invadir taiwan en unos dias... los de USA viven en facebook ..


----------



## Agilipollado (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> hoy han caido muchos mercenarios
> 
> buen servicio de inteligencia.......
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 982046



Se va acabar la tonteria de los jugadores del Call of Duty, un par de bombas y llorando para casa.


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>




deberia salir a correr por las.mañanas ... 

o que le manden jna bicicleta eliptica


----------



## Scardanelli (13 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



Dice @Zhukov que la culpa es de los ucranianos por no rendirse y comerle los huevos al turcochino invasor, como hace él…


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Mar 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> ¡Qué pregunta, por favor!
> 
> Occidente permanecerá quieto hasta que haya derramado su sangre el último ucraniano. Y después de eso, seguirá quieto.



La única razón por la que existe esta guerra es porque el llamado presidente zelinski no se rinde.

Bien es verdad que no entiendo este nivel de devastación cuando Rusia pudo utilizar la pandemia que era gratis.

Doy por hecho que si los únicos países del mundo que han sido devastados por el virus y con consecuencias parecidas a una guerra, han sido los de Europa Occidental , es que ya llevamos 2 años en guerra y ahora viene la puntilla.

Lo único que no tengo claro es si quién está al mando son los enemigos


----------



## Roedr (13 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Esto si es cierto lo cambia todo
> 
> 
> Rusia pide ayuda militar a China en su invasión a Ucrania La Casa Blanca teme que la medida sea una señal de lazos cada vez más estrechos entre Beijing y Moscú
> ...



Parece un intercambio Ucrania-Taiwan. Equipo militar chino a cambio de know-how militar ruso a China. Si han llegado a un acuerdo la guerra está decidida. USA no puede aislar económicamente a China como a Rusia.


----------



## Hermericus (13 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Todos muertos dice este.



No problem.

rejon y los demas follaUSA del foro estan preparandose para ir a Ucrania y aniquilar el ejercito Paco ruso.


----------



## Scardanelli (13 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Parece un intercambio Ucrania-Taiwan. Equipo militar chino a cambio de know-how militar ruso a China. Si han llegado a un acuerdo la guerra está decidida. USA no puede aislar económicamente a China como a Rusia.



¿Para qué necesita China aprender de táctica militar rusa? ¿Para aprender a hacer el ridículo?


----------



## PutoNWO (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (13 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> En realidad lo que está haciendo occidente con las sanciones económicas a Rusia es un aviso a navegantes a China de lo que la vendría si invade Taiwán.



O sea, pasamos del tiro en el pie al ponernos el cañón en la boca y darle al gatillo.


----------



## MrMaster (13 Mar 2022)

Que? ya han encontrado los trozos del "Wali"?
Los han dejado como Dios, ahora están por todas partes.


----------



## Roedr (13 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> ¿Para qué necesita China aprender de táctica militar rusa? ¿Para aprender a hacer el ridículo?



No jodas... todo el mundo sabe que no es lo mismo la experiencia en prácticas militares y simulaciones que experiencia real en la guerra.


----------



## Kartoffeln (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## palmerita (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hermericus (13 Mar 2022)

Esta guerra va a ser un desastre total y absoluto para Europa.

Mientras, USA haciendo caja.


----------



## rejon (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## paconan (13 Mar 2022)

Kharkiv ahora


----------



## Roedr (13 Mar 2022)

MrMaster dijo:


> Que? ya han encontrado los trozos del "Wali"?
> Los han dejado como Dios, ahora están por todas partes.



30 misiles... nivel carpet bombing americano


----------



## Scardanelli (13 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No jodas... todo el mundo sabe que no es lo mismo la experiencia en prácticas militares y simulaciones que experiencia real en la guerra.



Pero Rusia no tiene experiencia en guerras a gran escala, salvo con enemigos diminutos. Por eso se la está pegando en Ucrania, pese a tener muchos más efectivos. 

El ejercito chino es superior y no tiene nada que aprender del ruso.


----------



## John Nash (13 Mar 2022)

Tropas rusas matan a Brent Renaud, un periodista de Estados Unidos en la ciudad de Irpin


Fuerzas rusas habrían matado al periodista Brent Renaud del diario estadounidense 'The New York Times'




www.lavanguardia.com





En un principio se informó de que el periodista abatido trabajaba para el periódico _The New York Times_ pero* el mismo medio emitió un comunicado desmintiendo que estuviera trabajando para ellos.*


----------



## El-Mano (13 Mar 2022)

Ucrania, configuraciones de armamento: Kamov Ka-52


Análisis Le toca el turno a las configuraciones de armamento vistas en los helicópteros rusos de combate Kamov Ka-52 en Ucrania. 1ª milinfo...




charly015.blogspot.com





De paso recuerdo:









El ataque ruso contra un centro de mando de los Aydar en Ucrania


Análisis Unos días atrás el Ministerio de defensa ruso publicó un vídeo en el que se podía ver el primer ataque de un drone Injodets-Orión ...




charly015.blogspot.com


----------



## DCD (13 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> No problem.
> 
> rejon y los demas follaUSA del foro estan preparandose para ir a Ucrania y aniquilar el ejercito Paco ruso.



Hombre, la OTAN está muy mal acostumbrada a luchar contra naciones pobres en completa superioridad aérea. Aquí la cosa cambia


----------



## hartman (13 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Esta guerra va a ser un desastre total y absoluto para Europa.
> 
> Mientras, USA haciendo caja.



como en la segunda guerra mundial.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


>



Les han dado duro…a los bunkers subterráneos…algunos yankees e ingleses ya no están en este mundo…


----------



## DCD (13 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Tropas rusas matan a Brent Renaud, un periodista de Estados Unidos en la ciudad de Irpin
> 
> 
> Fuerzas rusas habrían matado al periodista Brent Renaud del diario estadounidense 'The New York Times'
> ...



En una zona controlada por Ucrania.


----------



## Gotthard (13 Mar 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



Ser policia en Rusia no está pagado. Van a tener que llamar un tractor para llevarse detenido al bigardo este.


----------



## Hermericus (13 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> En realidad lo que está haciendo occidente con las sanciones económicas a Rusia es un aviso a navegantes a China de lo que la vendría si invade Taiwán.



Pobre hombre, por Dios....

Aun crees que Europa es la potencia imperial , USA la potencia imperial y economica y el resto del mundo es el tercermundo.


----------



## Focus in (13 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Les han dado duro…a los bunkers subterráneos…algunos yankees e ingleses ya no están en este mundo…



*Hércules Poirot 2013 bis*

El "bis" es de bisexual ?


----------



## Gonzalor (13 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Han salido por patas los que han quedado vivos



Han descubierto que la guerra de verdad no es como el Call Of Duty


----------



## Magick (13 Mar 2022)

Acabo de escuchar esto en televisión:

*
Rusia pide ayuda militar a China en su invasión a Ucrania*








Subscribe to read | Financial Times


News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




amp.ft.com


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (13 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Parece un intercambio Ucrania-Taiwan. Equipo militar chino a cambio de know-how militar ruso a China. Si han llegado a un acuerdo la guerra está decidida. USA no puede aislar económicamente a China como a Rusia.



Taiwán es más importante para China, lo que Ucrania es para Rusia.

Porqué no ataca China ya mismo,???..

Iván ...!! Calma !!... Están tanteando la "verdadera' fuerza y ganas de reacción militar, que tiene EE UU ante Rusia.

Como la OTAN solo siga " combatiendo" en Twitter y dejando en la estacada a Ucrania..

Taiwán calienta que sales...no pasará de este año.


----------



## piru (13 Mar 2022)

DCD dijo:


> En una zona controlada por Ucrania.




Ha sido el malvado Putin.
Y puuuuuunto.
Y gñhe.
Y yastá.


----------



## Felio (13 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Esto si es cierto lo cambia todo
> 
> 
> Rusia pide ayuda militar a China en su invasión a Ucrania La Casa Blanca teme que la medida sea una señal de lazos cada vez más estrechos entre Beijing y Moscú
> ...



Una mentira para generar desconfianza en la relación Rusia-China, si los chinos desmienten el fake, los medios ya tienen los titulares:

"La alianza entre China y Rusia se debilita" "China niega el apoyo militar a Rusia"


----------



## radium (13 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


>



Una gran labor de los servicios de inteligencia, y los espias rusos el averiguar donde se concentran e instruyen los mercenarios recien reclutados.


----------



## valensalome (13 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> A ver comedoritos mermados, os dejo aquí el discurso de Zelenski, para que aprendáis lo que es un líder. Un hombre carismático y admirado, que no necesita ponerse bótox como si fuera una tertuliana de tele5. Y además mide más de un metro y medio



¿Admirado por quien? 
Ah si por cara polla que le va a poner su nombre a una plaza


----------



## Hermericus (13 Mar 2022)

*Ucrania teme la llegada de 16.000 "voluntarios" de Oriente Próximo para luchar con Rusia, sobre todos sirios forjados en guerra urbana contra los islamistas USAnos*










Ucrania teme la llegada de 16.000 "voluntarios" de Oriente Próximo para luchar con Rusia


Durante los últimos días, han surgido informaciones sobre un posible traslado de milicianos desde Siria para colaborar en el esfuerzo bélico en Ucrania




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## John Nash (13 Mar 2022)

Los españoles reclaman a Sánchez mayor implicación en la guerra de Ucrania


Más tropas a la frontera de la OTAN, sí al envío de armas para la resistencia ucraniana y mayor apoyo de la UE frente a la invasión rusa, en medio de una gran alarma. El 90% de...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Mar 2022)

Las 3 grandes preguntas para los follapropaganda de ambos lados.


¿Sigue fluyendo el gas ruso por el gaseoducto que cruza Ucrania en una supuesta guerra total? ¿Sigue Rusia cobrando de Alemania por el gas? ¿Sigue Ucrania cobrando royalties de Rusia por dejar pasar el gas ruso por su pais invadido por el enemigo?




www.burbuja.info







ako dijo:


> ¿Sigue fluyendo el gas ruso por el gaseoducto que cruza Ucrania en una supuesta guerra total?
> ¿Sigue Rusia cobrando de Alemania por el gas?
> ¿Sigue Ucrania cobrando royalties de Rusia por dejar pasar el gas ruso por su pais invadido por el enemigo?




CREO QUE SI A LAS TRE

S NO?


SI O QUE =?

SI VERDAD ?


----------



## Lma0Zedong (13 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Esto si es cierto lo cambia todo
> 
> 
> Rusia pide ayuda militar a China en su invasión a Ucrania La Casa Blanca teme que la medida sea una señal de lazos cada vez más estrechos entre Beijing y Moscú
> ...



Si es verdad es que las cosas no están yendole muy bien a LA HORDA


----------



## Gotthard (13 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> *Ucrania teme la llegada de 16.000 "voluntarios" de Oriente Próximo para luchar con Rusia, sobre todos sirios forjados en guerra urbana contra los islamistas USAnos*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El principal producto de exportacion de los paises de oriente medio, machacas con kalasnikov por menos de 3000 dolares al mes.


----------



## Clander (13 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo honestamente creo que Putin ha lanzado la guerra porque considera que su país/imperio Rusia está seriamente amenazado si le ponen bases OTAN/USA en su frontera. Si la OTAN/USA hubiera renunciado a incluir Ucrania no estaríamos como estamos. Putin llevan avisando de este problema muchos años, no ha sido un arrebato de locura. Por algo parecido USA amenazó con la guerra nuclear si no se piraban los misiles soviéticos de Cuba. Imagínate que pasaría con China si la OTAN/USA incluyeran a Taiwan En la lógica de estos países-imperio a Putin no le quedaba más opción.



Cuando además no fueron los sovieticos los que iniciaron la movida de Cuba, sino los propios EEUU que les dió por poner misiles en Turquía y en contestacion la URSS se animó a ponerlos en Cuba.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Mar 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> *Hércules Poirot 2013 bis*
> 
> El "bis" es de bisexual ?



Por que tenía una cuenta que me hackearon, la primera es de 2013. Lo de bis es por tener que crear otra.


----------



## paconan (13 Mar 2022)

Con pinzas

Como siempre lo hace, el fenomenal 
@christogrozev
telefoneó a los generales del FSB reportados bajo arresto domiciliario para ver si contestan el teléfono. Ellos no descolgaron el auricular mientras que otros sí lo hicieron. Los arrestos parecen estar conectados con literalmente miles de millones que fueron 
gastados por el FSB en el reclutamiento contra el gobierno ucraniano, militares, servicios de seguridad, universidades, etc., para ayudar con el golpe que pretendía dar a Rusia el control de Ucrania. en cambio, compraron “almas muertas” y robaron el dinero.


----------



## El Fenomeno (13 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Acabo de escuchar esto en televisión:
> 
> 
> *Rusia pide ayuda militar a China en su invasión a Ucrania*
> ...



Si esto es cierto Rusia se ha convertido en la Italia de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, cuando invadió Grecia y tuvieron que venir los alemanes a rematar la faena xd.


----------



## pepetemete (13 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Acabo de escuchar esto en televisión:
> 
> 
> *Rusia pide ayuda militar a China en su invasión a Ucrania*
> ...



Deja de ver la tele. 
Eso es sencillamente FALSO


----------



## Evangelion (13 Mar 2022)

Pues en vez de cambiar de movil o de tablet o de ordenador cada 2 años, seguiríamos con el mismo un tiempo más.
Mira al amado Lidl, el foro le sigue funcionado con el spectrum 16 K de simclair.


----------



## rejon (13 Mar 2022)

ULTIMA HORA Se ha filtrado una carta entre Putin y Sanchez muy reveladora.

Y la posdata,,, muy profunda .


----------



## John Nash (13 Mar 2022)

Te imaginas un boicot a los productos chinos? En dos días todos con taparabos y palos.


----------



## Egam (13 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> You can look at this forever: store shelves in Russia are already empty.
> 
> The citizens of the occupying country already have to feel the consequences of the sanctions imposed by Ukraine's Western partners.
> 
> ▪As it turned out, "import substitution" did not go further than propaganda TV channels.



Propaganda. Nadie de mi familia me ha dicho nada de desabastecimientos.


----------



## Evangelion (13 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Te imaginas un boicot a los productos chinos? En dos días todos con taparabos y palos.



Eso no pasará sin los dineros que los occidentales pagan por las mierdas chinas China se comería un mojón.
Olvidaos de los tiros por ahí a China le interesa vender y mucho a occidente.


----------



## Michael_Knight (13 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Han salido por patas los que han quedado vivos



Pues, hombre, si son flipados civiles que querían vivir la guerra en primera persona lo entiendo, lo que no entiendo es que soldados veteranos se larguen al primer bombazo, muy veteranos no serán.


----------



## JOS1378 (13 Mar 2022)

El frente diplomático


El pasado lunes, con solo un pequeño retraso de dos horas a la espera de la llegada del Black Hawk polaco que trasladaba a la delegación ucraniana (esta vez sin cambios, al contrario que entre el p…




slavyangrad.es


----------



## John Nash (13 Mar 2022)

Los gastos domésticos se disparan 300 euros


La subida de la luz, el gas, los combustibles y la cesta de la compra por el conflicto bélico supondrá para una familia media, junto al alza de precios sufrido ya con la pandemia, un sobrecoste de entre 200 y 300 euros al mes




www.levante-emv.com


----------



## Azog el Profanador (13 Mar 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Propaganda. Nadie de mi familia me ha dicho nada de desabastecimientos.



En mi barrio hay un DIA y un LDL pegados y más allá de subida de precios, no he notado nada.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Ni lo dudes por un instante.




Mucho ojo no es casualidad que el consuegro de Bill Gates sea un multimillonario islamista y que todos los medios hayan recibido la instrucción de definir a su yerno como "un jinete" , cuando la identidad que le define es que sea musulmán.

" Dime con quién andas y te diré quién eres."

La mascarilla es un ataque de ingeniería social a la población europea, que tiene el mismo objetivo que el hiyab.
sobre todo en los niños que llevan 2 años con el bozal puesto incluso en el recreo y durante gimnasia.

Esos niños se han quedado tocados para siempre. 

Se llama indefension aprendida.

Al inventar un virus que está por todas partes, mantienen a los niños de un estado de miedo permanente, como si estuvieran rodeado de fieras y depredadores.

Es un constante bullying en su mente que les cambia el carácter para siempre convirtiéndose en sumisos y temerosos.

Ese truco que se usa con los animales de circo a los que se les somete cuando son pequeños.









El elefante encadenado (Jorge Bucay) | Centro Psicología Integral MC


Cuando yo era pequeño, me encantaban los circos. Lo que más me gustaba de los circos eran los animales, y...




centrodepsicologiaintegral.com













Velo islámico: diferencias entre hiyab, burka, niqab y chador


El hiyab, como velo islámico, es el más común y el más extendido, pero no el único. De hecho, dista mucho la vestimenta musulmana tradicional




theobjective.com


















Velo islámico: diferencias entre hiyab, burka, niqab y chador


El hiyab, como velo islámico, es el más común y el más extendido, pero no el único. De hecho, dista mucho la vestimenta musulmana tradicional




theobjective.com


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (13 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Los españoles reclaman a Sánchez mayor implicación en la guerra de Ucrania
> 
> 
> Más tropas a la frontera de la OTAN, sí al envío de armas para la resistencia ucraniana y mayor apoyo de la UE frente a la invasión rusa, en medio de una gran alarma. El 90% de...
> ...



Noshajodío!! Con el lavado de cerebro que le están haciendo a la peña por los medios de censura, desinformación y generación de opinión, lo raro es que no pidan que les lancemos ya nuestras nukes.

Oh, whait!!


----------



## dabuti (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## JOS1378 (13 Mar 2022)

Trofeos para Donbass


En la larga guerra de Ucrania, que no comenzó hace dos semanas sino hace prácticamente ocho años, cuando en tiempos de Turchinov, Yatseniuk y Parubiy, Kiev inventó una operación antiterrorista para…




slavyangrad.es


----------



## JAGGER (13 Mar 2022)

Te mando al innore a las 1730 hora de Buenos Aires. Tu frenesí putinborder ya desentona. No eres normal.


----------



## montytorri (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (13 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Te imaginas un boicot a los productos chinos? En dos días todos con taparabos y palos.



Especialmente en China.


----------



## rejon (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## paconan (13 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Si es verdad es que las cosas no están yendole muy bien a LA HORDA



Armas tienen pero escasean en armamento guiado
Un hilo de tw

Rusia no posee las armas o la capacidad de red para alcanzar objetivos en movimiento como convoyes de armas con misiles de crucero o balísticos. Esto significa que para interceptar o destruir estos envíos, no solo necesitarán inteligencia procesable, sino..

Tendrán que estar dispuestos a arriesgarse con aviones tripulados en un espacio aéreo muy disputado y/o fuerzas de operaciones especiales desplegadas en lo profundo del territorio que ni siquiera está cerca de áreas bajo el control de Rusia. Esto complica mucho lograr el objetivo de detener incluso a algunos...

de estos envíos. De lo contrario, se limitarán a ataques de enfrentamiento como el de hoy que lleva horas preparar (probablemente días para ellos) y sacrificarán armas de enfrentamiento que escasean cada vez más, algunas de las cuales ni siquiera alcanzarán sus objetivos...

Las defensas aéreas son capaces de derribar los misiles de crucero de Rusia, pero está lejos de ser un escudo de ningún tipo. Tienen secciones transversales de radar bajas (algunos también tienen características LO/stealth) y vuelan bajo, lo que hace que derribarlos sea muy difícil, especialmente cuando se emplean en masa...

Pero eso no significa que serán más efectivos para atacar envíos estáticos basados en información fechada, especialmente después de esta llamada de atención. Las tácticas de Ucrania/OTAN se adaptarán, probablemente antes del ataque. El mayor riesgo aquí, como todo, es que Rusia se frustre...

y ataca envíos fijos cuando saben que proceden de fuera de Ucrania (aeródromos polacos, etc.). Sí, esto sería similar a declarar la guerra a la OTAN, pero en este momento, considerar las preocupaciones sobre el uso de armas nucleares y químicas se está normalizando...


----------



## John Nash (13 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Eso no pasará sin los dineros que los occidentales pagan por las mierdas chinas China se comería un mojón.
> Olvidaos de los tiros por ahí a China le interesa vender y mucho a occidente.



Ahora dilo sin descojonarte. Como si China no tuviera un mercado interior potencial y no existieran ni India, ni el sudeste de Asia ni Latam...


----------



## rejon (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Michael_Knight (13 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> *Ucrania teme la llegada de 16.000 "voluntarios" de Oriente Próximo para luchar con Rusia, sobre todos sirios forjados en guerra urbana contra los islamistas USAnos*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero si no han sido capaces de recuperar toda Siría de los follacabras y eso que estos están de capa caída y los asadistas cuentan con la ayuda de los rusos.


----------



## Magick (13 Mar 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Deja de ver la tele.
> Eso es sencillamente FALSO



¿Y quien ha dicho que sea cierto?
Para hacerme una idea general de lo que sucede sigo todos los canales, tanto los que considero fidedignos como los que me parecen propaganda.

Repinten lo mismo en el NYT:









Russia Asked China for Military and Economic Aid for Ukraine War, U.S. Officials Say


Jake Sullivan, the U.S. national security adviser, plans to meet with a top Chinese official on Monday in Rome to discuss the war and China’s role.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Roedr (13 Mar 2022)

Amigues. Relajémonos un poco que aún no no has caído ningún nuke y siempre podemos usar la bicicleta si sube mucho la gasolina.


¿Qué os parece la diferencia de nivel del gobierno ruso respecto al nuestro?. 

Maria Zakharova:


----------



## Hermericus (13 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Armas tienen pero escasean en armamento guiado
> Un hilo de tw
> 
> Rusia no posee las armas o la capacidad de red para alcanzar objetivos en movimiento como convoyes de armas con misiles de crucero o balísticos. Esto significa que para interceptar o destruir estos envíos, no solo necesitarán inteligencia procesable, sino..
> ...



Tu no has seguido la guerra de Siria y los videos de los ataques rusos.

Los cazaban como ratas.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (13 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Pues, hombre, si son flipados civiles que querían vivir la guerra en primera persona lo entiendo, lo que no entiendo es que soldados veteranos se larguen al primer bombazo, muy veteranos no serán.



O igual se han largado precisamente por eso.

En todos las guerras de verdad los "valientes" palman rapido y a veteranos llegan los que tienen claro cuando esconderse o salir por patas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Mar 2022)

ESTO SERIA SIMPLEMENTE "PROPAGANDA QANON"

por que lo que diga una figura politca vale zero

pero si es curioso el numero de QPOST

Q133

13 DEL 3 

13 DE MARZO

PUTIN " EL NWO ES ADORACION A SATAN "














Q Drop 133


Think for yourself. Get real-time Intelligence Drops, Tweets, GETTR and TRUTH. Do Research. Be an Autist. We are the news now. WWG1WGA!




qagg.news












JesusIsThe SonOfGod


AnonUp.com Patriot Platform. \'If not us, who? If not now, when?\'




anonup.com


----------



## Evangelion (13 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Ahora dilo sin descojonarte. Como si China no tuviera un mercado interior potencial y no existieran ni India, ni el sudeste de Asia ni Latam...



Si lo que tu quieras ahora ponte a calcular lo que compra occidente y lo que compra el mercado interno chino, y el mercado indio a China....ahora piensa cuantos años tardaría el consumo interno en paliar lo que dejaría de exportar a China a Occidente.

Lo que tu quieras sois inasequibles a la economia.
Lo que tu quieras.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (13 Mar 2022)

Si hiciéramos una recopilación de todo lo que ha dicho algún oficial de USA respecto a esto, escribíamos un libro.


----------



## rejon (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dylan Leary (13 Mar 2022)

*Russia has asked China for military equipment since the start of the invasion*

US officials say *Russia* has requested military equipment from *China* since the start of the invasion, according to the Financial Times. This has sparked fears in the *White House *that China may decide to help Russia and undermine western efforts to aid Ukraine.

Another person told the FT that the US was “preparing to warn allies about the situation amid some indications that China may be preparing to help Russia”.

“Other US officials have also said there were signs that Russia was running out of some kinds of weaponry as the war in Ukraine approaches the start of its third week,” the FT report said.


----------



## Hermericus (13 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Pero si no han sido capaces de recuperar toda Siría de los follacabras y eso que estos están de capa caída y los asadistas cuentan con la ayuda de los rusos.



Recupararon la mitad de Siria, los kurdos tiene la proteccion USA (aunque los turcos le robaron muchisimo terrano)

Los yihadistas se quedaron con Idlib y su emirato, con el apoyo turco. Rusia aceptó eso para meter alli a varios millones de follacabras y que Turquia se entienda con ellos.

Mira como cambió la guerra tras la intervención rusa, empezó el 30-9-2015:


----------



## HUROGÁN (13 Mar 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Noshajodío!! Con el lavado de cerebro que le están haciendo a la peña por los medios de censura, desinformación y generación de opinión, lo raro es que no pidan que les lancemos ya nuestras nukes.
> 
> Oh, whait!!



Yo he oido a mas de una charo que... (otros excepto ella), han de implicarse mucho mas en envío de armas y combatientes a Ucrania.


----------



## EGO (13 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Pero si no han sido capaces de recuperar toda Siría de los follacabras y eso que estos están de capa caída y los asadistas cuentan con la ayuda de los rusos.



Los sirios,chechenos y hasta los niggas esos del video son merienda para europeos.

Solo son jugadores de 3º division jugando en la champions.


----------



## millie34u (13 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Pero Rusia no tiene experiencia en guerras a gran escala, salvo con enemigos diminutos. Por eso se la está pegando en Ucrania, pese a tener muchos más efectivos.
> 
> El ejercito chino es superior y no tiene nada que aprender del ruso.



no, la WWII eran "enemigos diminutos", cuanta estulticia


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (13 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Si lo que tu quieras ahora ponte a calcular lo que compra occidente y lo que compra el mercado interno chino, y el mercado indio a China....ahora piensa cuantos años tardaría el consumo interno en paliar lo que dejaría de exportar a China a Occidente.
> 
> Lo que tu quieras sois inaxequibles a la economia.
> Lo que tu quieras.



Ahora ponte a pensar cuánto duramos nosotros sin las materias primas de Rusia y China:

Chin gas, chin luz, chin placas solares, chin chips, chin ná!!


----------



## Seronoser (13 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Esto si es cierto lo cambia todo
> 
> 
> Rusia pide ayuda militar a China en su invasión a Ucrania La Casa Blanca teme que la medida sea una señal de lazos cada vez más estrechos entre Beijing y Moscú
> ...



Esto es falso. 
Sin más.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (13 Mar 2022)

Sobre biolaboratorios en Bulgaria.


Spoiler



*01.02.2022*

Escribe Dilyana Gaytandzhieva.

Пентагона започва биологически експерименти с български войници: документи - Dilyana.bg
*Пентагона започва биологически експерименти с български войници: документи*

Traducción paco-Google.

*El Pentágono comienza experimentos biológicos con soldados búlgaros: documentos*


Spoiler



_Academia Médica Militar (MMA) de Sofía_.








Científicos militares estadounidenses del *Pentágono* llevarán a cabo investigaciones relacionadas con enfermedades transmisibles en personal militar búlgaro de Sofía, según un aviso en el Registro Federal de Adquisiciones y Contratos de Estados Unidos. (SAM.gov) Los documentos se publicaron el 13 de diciembre de 2021. Dicen que el *Departamento de Defensa* de los Estados Unidos está buscando contratar a personal, incluidos microbiólogos, para apoyar una próxima misión de investigación militar del Pentágono en Bulgaria y Georgia que durará desde el 12 de marzo de este año hasta el 11 de marzo de 2026.

Según los documentos publicados, el programa será dirigido por el departamento de investigación militar del Ejército de los Estados Unidos, el *USAMRD-G (US Army Medical Research Directorate-Georgia)*. El USAMRD-G es un departamento especial de subordinación del *Instituto de Investigación Walter Reeds (WRAIR)*, el mayor centro de investigación médica del Ejército de los Estados Unidos. Los científicos militares de USAMRD-G tienen estatus diplomático a pesar de no ser diplomáticos y gozan de inmunidad diplomática en Georgia, donde tienen su sede. Esta unidad especial opera el biolaboratorio del Pentágono en Georgia, el *Lugar Center *en Tbilisi, y lidera la investigación biológica relacionada con virus, insectos portadores de virus, bacterias resistentes y patógenos especialmente peligrosos que se clasifican como agentes biológicos con el potencial de ser utilizados como arma biológica.

Según el anuncio, USAMRD-G tendrá su sede en el *Centro Nacional de Enfermedades Transmisibles y Parasitarias (NCPB)* de Sofía y realizará investigaciones en la *Academia Médica Militar (MMA) *y la *Academia Nacional de Ciencias*. El documento especifica que el programa incluye estudios en humanos y animales, pero no especifica exactamente qué actividades se llevarán a cabo o qué virus y bacterias específicos se estudiarán.








USAMRD-G comenzó la investigación relacionada con las enfermedades transmisibles en el Centro Nacional de Enfermedades Transmisibles y Parasitarias y la MMA en Sofía. La duración del programa es del 12 de marzo de 2022 al 11 de marzo de 2026.








El Pentágono está buscando contratar a un microbiólogo para realizar investigaciones biomédicas en Bulgaria junto con USAMRD-G. El proyecto se implementará en el Centro Nacional de Enfermedades Transmisibles y Parasitarias y en el MMA en Sofía.

*Acuerdo sobre la no divulgación de información confidencial *

Todos los investigadores involucrados en el proyecto están obligados a firmar un acuerdo con el Pentágono para no divulgar información confidencial. El acuerdo de no divulgar información confidencial bajo el programa establece: "Cierta información que prepare o reciba durante su participación será información no pública que debe protegerse. Información no pública significa cualquier información gubernamental o información relacionada con un tercero que esté exenta de distribución bajo la Ley de Acceso a la Información o que esté protegida, o información que no se difunda al público, y el gobierno (de los Estados Unidos) aún no ha decidido si esa información puede ser o será comunicada al público".








La directora del Centro Nacional de Enfermedades Transmisibles y Parasitarias (NCPB), la doctora *Iva Hristova*, confirmó sobre el próximo programa del Pentágono en Bulgaria: "La salud y la seguridad de nuestros militares y aliados es siempre nuestra principal preocupación, y este estudio desempeñará un papel vital en la reducción de la amenaza que la enfermedad representa para nuestros militares", dijo la doctora Hristova.

La respuesta de la directora del Centro Nacional de Enfermedades Transmisibles y Parasitarias, Iva Hristova, y las preguntas a las que no respondió:









*2022*


```
https://sam.gov/opp/2436a1827af34d7697e7a2f264bbe970/view
```
*Research and Laboratory Services Support to The Lugar Center, Republic of Georgia and Azerbaijan and the US European Command (USEUCOM) Area of Responsibility (AOR) *


----------



## John Nash (13 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Si lo que tu quieras ahora ponte a calcular lo que compra occidente y lo que compra el mercado interno chino, y el mercado indio a China....ahora piensa cuantos años tardaría el consumo interno en paliar lo que dejaría de exportar a China a Occidente.
> 
> Lo que tu quieras sois inasequibles a la economia.
> Lo que tu quieras.











China prioriza el mercado interno, la innovación y la autosuficiencia tecnológica para los próximos cinco años


"No cerraremos la puerta al mundo, más bien al contrario. China necesita cada vez más al mundo y este a China para mejorar su tecnología", afirmó el ministro de Ciencia y Tecnologí




www.expansion.com













El desarrollo chino se plantea a través de un nuevo modelo


Beijing, 21/09/2020 (El Pueblo en Línea) -Cada vez más el crecimiento económico de China estará impulsado por el consumo interno y la inversión. Es por ello por lo que se necesitan medidas de reforma más…




politica-china.org





«En el pasado, la percepción sobre el crecimiento de China estaba en la exportación, aunque ahora pensar así es erróneo. Tenemos que reconocer que como gran economía, el mercado interno de consumo y la inversión será el principal impulsor del crecimiento del país», afirmó Lin.









La nueva capacidad de recuperación de China


Los confinamientos y cierres de fronteras generalizados para combatir la pandemia del Covid-19 han interrumpido las cadenas de aprovisionamiento mundiales y paralizado en gran medida la economía del planeta. Sin embargo, la verdadera debilidad de la economía mundial actual no es la...



www.eleconomista.es





*Pero quienes critican a China se equivocan al suponer que su sostenido crecimiento económico depende casi totalmente de la continuidad del sistema mundial de libre comercio* y el acceso a la tecnología occidental. Aunque China es indudablemente un productor manufacturero mundial importante,* el verdadero motor de su desempeño económico durante la última década ha sido el rápido crecimiento de su enorme poder adquisitivo e inversiones en activos fijos, especialmente en el pujante sector tecnológico del país*.


----------



## asakopako (13 Mar 2022)

3 semanas. Todo según los planes, lo de los 2 días era una distracción.


----------



## Seronoser (13 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


>



Vaya moviles de mierda que tienen los ucranianos, a la altura de sus aviones y tanques


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Ahora dilo sin descojonarte. Como si China no tuviera un mercado interior potencial y no existieran ni India, ni el sudeste de Asia ni Latam...



1400 millones de consumidores es una cantidad que nuestros comedoritos no asumen. Y ya 1300 millones de indios más les deja fuera de juego…

2700 millones de consumidores dan para mucho…a principios del siglo XX no había tantos humanos en este planeta….


----------



## ciruiostar (13 Mar 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



9.09 Euracos el galón, si tenemos en cuenta que el euro es más caro que el dolar: 9,93 dolares, casi 10 dolares por galón.

Duda, ¿Cuanta capacidad tienen lo tanques de combustible de los carros europeos?


----------



## kelden (13 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Parece un intercambio Ucrania-Taiwan. Equipo militar chino a cambio de know-how militar ruso a China. Si han llegado a un acuerdo la guerra está decidida. USA no puede aislar económicamente a China como a Rusia.



USA a lo más que puede aspirar es a aislar a Irán, Venezuela o Cuba.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Mucho ojo no es casualidad que el consuegro de Bill Gates sea un multimillonario islamista y que todos los medios hayan recibido la instrucción de definir a su yerno como "un jinete" , cuando la identidad que le define es que sea musulmán.
> 
> " Dime con quién andas y te diré quién eres."
> 
> ...



Una tarde es suficiente para domar a un caballo.

A partir de ese día seguirá ciegamente las instrucciones del jinete con un solo toque de riendas.

No es posible desdomar a un caballo .su mente cambia para siempre


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (13 Mar 2022)

palmerita dijo:


>



-César como de fuerte nos va a ,pegar Celia??.

- Iván ..Celia Cruz murió hace años..

- No coño la tormenta... 

Pues los vientos de Celia a partir de mañana, rolaran al noroeste y el frente asociado, dejará chubascos que descargaran aguaceros intensos en la mitad oeste peninsular....bla bla bla.

- Gracias Petete ...digo César.


----------



## Seronoser (13 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Esta guerra va a ser un desastre total y absoluto para Europa.
> 
> Mientras, USA haciendo caja.



Sí, pero estratégica y geopolíticamente, es un desastre para USA.
Un tremendo golpe. Un claro punto de inflexión.


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

Que misil ha podido hacer ese agujero hoy en la base de la NATO ????

fijaros en el tamaño de las personas que lo miran ....







y asi ha quedsdo el.edificio donde dormian los mercenarios..

muchos se largan... que las guerras de verdad cuando el rival tiene topols no molan ..... jajajjaa


----------



## Fauna iberica (13 Mar 2022)

Un academico chino se posiciona en contra de Rusia y le augura un cataclismo.
Lo he dicho ya ,los chinorris no son de fiar, se van a posicionar con EEUU que es su mayor mercado.
*Posibles resultados de la guerra ruso-ucraniana y la elección de China*

La guerra ruso-ucraniana es el conflicto geopolítico más grave desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial y tendrá consecuencias globales mucho mayores que los ataques del 11 de septiembre. En este momento crítico, China necesita analizar y evaluar con precisión la dirección de la guerra y su impacto potencial en el panorama internacional. Al mismo tiempo, para luchar por un entorno externo relativamente favorable, China necesita responder con flexibilidad y tomar decisiones estratégicas que se ajusten a sus intereses a largo plazo.

La 'operación militar especial' de Rusia contra Ucrania ha causado gran polémica en China, con partidarios y opositores divididos en dos bandos implacablemente enfrentados. Este artículo no representa a ninguna de las partes y, para el juicio y referencia del más alto nivel de toma de decisiones en China, este artículo realiza un análisis objetivo sobre las posibles consecuencias de la guerra junto con sus correspondientes opciones de contramedidas.

*I. Predecir el futuro de la guerra ruso-ucraniana*

1. Es posible que Vladimir Putin no pueda lograr los objetivos esperados, lo que pone a Rusia en una situación difícil. El propósito del ataque de Putin fue resolver por completo el problema ucraniano y desviar la atención de la crisis interna de Rusia al derrotar a Ucrania con una guerra relámpago, reemplazar su liderazgo y cultivar un gobierno pro-ruso. Sin embargo, la guerra relámpago fracasó y Rusia no puede soportar una guerra prolongada y los altos costos asociados. Lanzar una guerra nuclear pondría a Rusia en el lado opuesto del mundo entero y, por lo tanto, es imposible de ganar. Las situaciones tanto en casa como en el extranjero también son cada vez más desfavorables. Incluso si el ejército ruso ocupara la capital de Ucrania, Kiev, y estableciera un gobierno títere a un alto costo, esto no significaría la victoria final. En este punto, la mejor opción de Putin es terminar la guerra decentemente a través de conversaciones de paz, que obliga a Ucrania a hacer concesiones sustanciales. Sin embargo, lo que no es alcanzable en el campo de batalla también es difícil de obtener en la mesa de negociación. En todo caso, esta acción militar constituye un error irreversible.

2. El conflicto puede escalar aún más y no se puede descartar la eventual participación de Occidente en la guerra. Si bien la escalada de la guerra sería costosa, existe una alta probabilidad de que Putin no se dé por vencido fácilmente dado su carácter y poder. La guerra ruso-ucraniana puede escalar más allá del alcance y la región de Ucrania, e incluso puede incluir la posibilidad de un ataque nuclear. Una vez que esto sucede, EE.UU. y Europa no pueden permanecer al margen del conflicto, desencadenando así una guerra mundial o incluso una guerra nuclear. El resultado sería una catástrofe para la humanidad y un enfrentamiento entre Estados Unidos y Rusia. Este enfrentamiento final, dado que el poderío militar de Rusia no es rival para el de la OTAN, sería aún peor para Putin.

3. Incluso si Rusia logra apoderarse de Ucrania en una apuesta desesperada, sigue siendo una patata caliente política. A partir de entonces, Rusia llevaría una pesada carga y se vería abrumada. En tales circunstancias, sin importar si Volodymyr Zelensky está vivo o no, lo más probable es que Ucrania establezca un gobierno en el exilio para enfrentar a Rusia a largo plazo. Rusia estará sujeta tanto a las sanciones occidentales como a la rebelión dentro del territorio de Ucrania. Las líneas de batalla serán muy largas. La economía doméstica será insostenible y eventualmente se verá arrastrada hacia abajo. Este período no excederá de algunos años.

4. La situación política en Rusia puede cambiar o desintegrarse a manos de Occidente. Después del fracaso de la guerra relámpago de Putin, la esperanza de la victoria de Rusia es escasa y las sanciones occidentales han alcanzado un grado sin precedentes. A medida que los medios de vida de las personas se ven gravemente afectados y las fuerzas contrarias a la guerra y contra Putin se reúnen, no se puede descartar la posibilidad de un motín político en Rusia. Con la economía de Rusia al borde del colapso, sería difícil para Putin apuntalar la peligrosa situación incluso sin la pérdida de la guerra ruso-ucraniana. Si Putin fuera expulsado del poder debido a una guerra civil, un golpe de estado u otra razón, sería aún menos probable que Rusia se enfrentara a Occidente. Seguramente sucumbiría ante Occidente, o incluso sería desmembrado aún más, y el estatus de Rusia como gran potencia llegaría a su fin.

*II. Análisis del impacto de la guerra ruso-ucraniana en el panorama internacional*

1. Estados Unidos recuperaría el liderazgo en el mundo occidental y Occidente se volvería más unido. En la actualidad, la opinión pública cree que la guerra de Ucrania significa un colapso total de la hegemonía de los EE. UU., pero la guerra de hecho traería a Francia y Alemania, que querían separarse de los EE. UU., de vuelta al marco de defensa de la OTAN, destruyendo el sueño de Europa. lograr la diplomacia independiente y la autodefensa. Alemania aumentaría mucho su presupuesto militar; Suiza, Suecia y otros países abandonarían su neutralidad. Con Nord Stream 2 suspendido indefinidamente, la dependencia de Europa del gas natural estadounidense aumentará inevitablemente. Estados Unidos y Europa formarían una comunidad más estrecha de futuro compartido y el liderazgo estadounidense en el mundo occidental se recuperará.

2. El “telón de acero” volvería a caer no solo desde el Mar Báltico hasta el Mar Negro, sino también hasta el enfrentamiento final entre el campo dominado por Occidente y sus competidores. Occidente trazará la línea entre democracias y estados autoritarios, definiendo la división con Rusia como una lucha entre democracia y dictadura. El nuevo Telón de Acero ya no se dibujará entre los dos campos del socialismo y el capitalismo, ni se limitará a la Guerra Fría. Será una batalla a vida o muerte entre los que están a favor y en contra de la democracia occidental. La unidad del mundo occidental bajo el Telón de Acero tendrá un efecto de sifón en otros países: la estrategia del Indo-Pacífico de EE. UU. se consolidará y otros países como Japón se acercarán aún más a EE. UU., lo que formará una unidad democrática amplia sin precedentes. parte delantera.

3. El poder de Occidente crecerá significativamente, la OTAN continuará expandiéndose y la influencia de Estados Unidos en el mundo no occidental aumentará. Después de la Guerra Ruso-Ucraniana, no importa cómo Rusia logre su transformación política, debilitará en gran medida a las fuerzas antioccidentales en el mundo. La escena posterior a los levantamientos soviéticos y orientales de 1991 puede repetirse: pueden reaparecer teorías sobre “el fin de la ideología”, el resurgimiento de la tercera ola de democratización perderá impulso y más países del tercer mundo abrazarán a Occidente. Occidente poseerá más “hegemonía” tanto en términos de poder militar como en términos de valores e instituciones, su poder duro y su poder blando alcanzarán nuevas alturas.

4. China se volverá más aislada bajo el marco establecido. Por las razones anteriores, si China no toma medidas proactivas para responder, se encontrará con una mayor contención por parte de EE. UU. y Occidente. Una vez que Putin caiga, EE. UU. ya no se enfrentará a dos competidores estratégicos, sino que solo tendrá que encerrar a China en una contención estratégica. Europa se aislará aún más de China; Japón se convertirá en la vanguardia contra China; Corea del Sur caerá aún más ante los EE. UU.; Taiwán se unirá al coro anti-China, y el resto del mundo tendrá que elegir bando bajo la mentalidad de rebaño. China no solo estará rodeada militarmente por los EE. UU., la OTAN, el QUAD y AUKUS, sino que también será desafiada por los valores y sistemas occidentales.

*tercero La elección estratégica de China*

1. China no puede estar atada a Putin y debe ser aislada lo antes posible. En el sentido de que una escalada del conflicto entre Rusia y Occidente ayuda a desviar la atención estadounidense de China, China debería alegrarse e incluso apoyar a Putin, pero solo si Rusia no cae. Estar en el mismo barco que Putin afectará a China en caso de que pierda el poder. A menos que Putin pueda asegurar la victoria con el respaldo de China, una perspectiva que parece sombría en este momento, China no tiene la influencia para respaldar a Rusia. La ley de la política internacional dice que “no hay aliados eternos ni enemigos perpetuos”, sino que “nuestros intereses son eternos y perpetuos”. En las circunstancias internacionales actuales, China solo puede proceder salvaguardando sus propios intereses, eligiendo el menor de los dos males y descargando la carga de Rusia lo antes posible. En el presente, se estima que todavía hay un período de ventana de una o dos semanas antes de que China pierda su margen de maniobra. China debe actuar con decisión.

2. China debe evitar jugar con ambos bandos en el mismo barco, dejar de ser neutral y elegir la posición dominante en el mundo. En la actualidad, China ha tratado de no ofender a ninguna de las partes y caminó por un término medio en sus declaraciones y elecciones internacionales, incluida la abstención en las votaciones del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU y la Asamblea General de la ONU. Sin embargo, esta posición no satisface las necesidades de Rusia, y ha enfurecido a Ucrania y sus seguidores, así como a sus simpatizantes, poniendo a China en el lado equivocado de gran parte del mundo. En algunos casos, la neutralidad aparente es una opción sensata, pero no se aplica a esta guerra, donde China no tiene nada que ganar. Dado que China siempre ha defendido el respeto por la soberanía nacional y la integridad territorial, solo puede evitar un mayor aislamiento apoyando a la mayoría de los países del mundo.

3. China debe lograr el mayor avance estratégico posible y no quedar más aislada por Occidente. Separarse de Putin y renunciar a la neutralidad ayudará a construir la imagen internacional de China y facilitará sus relaciones con Estados Unidos y Occidente. Aunque es difícil y requiere mucha sabiduría, es la mejor opción para el futuro. La opinión de que una disputa geopolítica en Europa desencadenada por la guerra en Ucrania retrasará significativamente el cambio estratégico de EE. UU. de Europa a la región del Indo-Pacífico no puede tratarse con un optimismo excesivo. Ya hay voces en los EE. UU. de que Europa es importante, pero China lo es más, y el objetivo principal de los EE. UU. es evitar que China se convierta en la potencia dominante en la región del Indo-Pacífico. Bajo tales circunstancias, la principal prioridad de China es hacer los ajustes estratégicos apropiados en consecuencia, cambiar las actitudes estadounidenses hostiles hacia China y salvarse del aislamiento. El resultado final es evitar que Estados Unidos y Occidente impongan sanciones conjuntas a China.

4. China debe evitar el estallido de guerras mundiales y guerras nucleares y hacer contribuciones insustituibles a la paz mundial. Dado que Putin ha solicitado explícitamente a las fuerzas disuasorias estratégicas de Rusia que entren en un estado de preparación especial para el combate, la guerra ruso-ucraniana puede salirse de control. Una causa justa atrae mucho apoyo; el injusto encuentra poco. Si Rusia instiga una guerra mundial o incluso una guerra nuclear, seguramente se arriesgará a la agitación mundial. Para demostrar el papel de China como una gran potencia responsable, China no solo no puede apoyar a Putin, sino que también debe tomar medidas concretas para evitar las posibles aventuras de Putin. China es el único país del mundo con esta capacidad y debe aprovechar al máximo esta ventaja única. La salida de Putin del apoyo de China muy probablemente terminará con la guerra, o al menos no se atreverá a escalar la guerra.









Possible Outcomes of the Russo-Ukrainian War and China's Choice | U.S.-China Perception Monitor


Hu Wei is the vice-chairman of the Public Policy Research Center of the Counselor's Office of the State Council.




uscnpm.org


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (13 Mar 2022)

Visto por twitter:


_En la cosmovisión putinista, la guerra es pura diversión y juegos. Derrotamos al nazismo, ergo podemos derrotar a cualquiera, simplemente somos superiores. El nivel de locura belicista en la Rusia moderna es increíble. Se transmite como un recuerdo amoroso de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, pero en realidad es todo preparación para una nueva guerra._



“Call of Duty y Battefield son juegos antibelicistas con fines didácticos“
En serio, cada palabra de ese tweet es aplicable al 100% a los Estados Unidos.


----------



## Honkler (13 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Pues, hombre, si son flipados civiles que querían vivir la guerra en primera persona lo entiendo, lo que no entiendo es que soldados veteranos se larguen al primer bombazo, muy veteranos no serán.



Son listos y se han olido que el servicio secreto ruso los tiene fichados . Yo en su lugar haría exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Mar 2022)

Los rusos no mienten, tienen muchos espias en Galitzia, 183 mercenarios enviados al infierno de una tacada, 348 heridos de diversa consideracion y cientos de voluntarios internacionales regresando a Polonia, con unas cagaleras importantes, el Tanagel esta muy buscado, 600 misiles portatiles antiaereos destruidos, 1.300 misiles portatiles contracarros destruidos y diverso material de guerra. Прекрасно!!!


----------



## rejon (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## pepetemete (13 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> ¿Y quien ha dicho que sea cierto?
> Para hacerme una idea general de lo que sucede sigo todos los canales, tanto los que considero fidedignos como los que me parecen propaganda.
> 
> Repinten lo mismo en el NYT:
> ...



Ya... y con la experiencia que tenemos en las informaciones de los medios occidentales, CGI mediante, a tí que te parece que es esta información?
Que quieren transmitir?
Que Rusia ya no puede más y que no se escaqueen los mercenarios acojonados porque saben que los rusos los van a liquidar.
A que esto tiene más sentido?


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Este ataque huele a punto de inflexión...
> 
> Estoy viendo la CNN dan la noticia de puntillas.. .




lo almacenaban todo ahi.. estos que creian que rusia no va a atacar a todo lo que se mueva ???

es ridiculo no saber que estos tienen agentes en toda ucrania hace meses ... por favor....


----------



## Snowball (13 Mar 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> A que te refieres? Con lo del punto de inflexión?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk




Se acaba la ayuda exterior

Y se prepara el relato de la "negociación diplomática " (capitulación)


----------



## Focus in (13 Mar 2022)

Sucesos: - El periplo del joven de Ciudad Real que ha hecho 6.000 km para rescatar a dos familias ucranianas


Espero por lo menos haya recibido un mamadon de alguna ucraniana.... 6000 kilometros con la gasofa a 2 euros litros a cuanto sale...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## midelburgo (13 Mar 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Ahora ponte a pensar cuánto duramos nosotros sin las materias primas de Rusia y China:
> 
> Chin gas, chin luz, chin placas solares, chin chips, chin ná!!



Yo creo que mañana peta el mercado de futuros. Iniciado por el niquel, lo de no suministrar lo que se ha comprado se extendera a todo (oro, trigo, fertilizantes). Especialmente porque los que tienen que entregarlo son unos especuladores y no lo tienen. Ya pueden tener bancos detras, que esos petaran igualmente. El sistema es sumamente fragil.


----------



## Honkler (13 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Amigues. Relajémonos un poco que aún no no has caído ningún nuke y siempre podemos usar la bicicleta si sube mucho la gasolina.
> 
> 
> ¿Qué os parece la diferencia de nivel del gobierno ruso respecto al nuestro?.
> ...



Que polvazo tiene…


----------



## gargamelix (13 Mar 2022)

Será muy académico, pero no parece muy espabilado

"donde China no tiene nada que ganar." en el Punto III.2.

sin hacer nada está ganando y hasta donde se puede ver gana más cuanto menos haga.




Fauna iberica dijo:


> Un academico chino se posiciona en contra de Rusia y le augura un cataclismo.
> Lo he dicho ya ,los chinorris no son de fiar, se van a posicionar con EEUU que es su mayor mercado.
> *Posibles resultados de la guerra ruso-ucraniana y la elección de China*
> 
> ...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (13 Mar 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> 9.09 Euracos el galón, si tenemos en cuenta que el euro es más caro que el dolar: 9,93 dolares, casi 10 dolares por galón.
> 
> Duda, ¿Cuanta capacidad tienen lo tanques de combustible de los carros europeos?




A 5,50$ el galón serían 1,34€ el litro así a ojo de buen gasolinero.

Tener un 8 Litros debe ser un gustazo


----------



## tomcat ii (13 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¿Quién era el soplapollas que decía que China no apoyaría con firmeza financiera a Rusia?.
> 
> Ahora mismo hay ostias para meter la pasta en esas cuentas.



Aquí China no pinta nada, tu pones rublos, el banco los cambia por yuanes y dice que te devolverá los yuanes más un 8% anual, tu si quieres puedes creete que volverás a ver el dinero. Por cierto, tengo un crecepelo que funciona muy bien, pásame un privado, negocio redondo asegurado.


----------



## Fauna iberica (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (13 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Armas tienen pero escasean en armamento guiado
> Un hilo de tw
> 
> Rusia no posee las armas o la capacidad de red para alcanzar objetivos en movimiento como convoyes de armas con misiles de crucero o balísticos. Esto significa que para interceptar o destruir estos envíos, no solo necesitarán inteligencia procesable, sino..
> ...



Sí, los rusos no tienen una mierda...pero se están follando a la Otan y a la UE sin despeinarse   
Analistas americanos con el ass on fire


----------



## Seronoser (13 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> ¿Y quien ha dicho que sea cierto?
> Para hacerme una idea general de lo que sucede sigo todos los canales, tanto los que considero fidedignos como los que me parecen propaganda.
> 
> Repinten lo mismo en el NYT:
> ...



Buena fuente. El NYT seguro que sabe de sobra las capacidades del ejército ruso y del chino, claro que sí.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Mar 2022)

QUE GRIMA ME DABA EL INSTITUTO ESE WALTER REED
*2022*


```
https://sam.gov/opp/2436a1827af34d7697e7a2f264bbe970/view
```
*Research and Laboratory Services Support to The Lugar Center, Republic of Georgia and Azerbaijan and the US European Command (USEUCOM) Area of Responsibility (AOR) *



Según los documentos publicados, el programa será dirigido por el departamento de investigación militar del Ejército de los Estados Unidos, el *USAMRD-G (US Army Medical Research Directorate-Georgia)*.


El USAMRD-G es un departamento especial de subordinación del

*Instituto de Investigación Walter Reeds (WRAIR)*, 


el mayor centro de investigación médica del Ejército de los Estados Unidos. Los científicos militares de USAMRD-G tienen estatus diplomático a pesar de no ser diplomáticos y gozan de inmunidad diplomática en Georgia, donde tienen su sede. Esta unidad especial opera el biolaboratorio del Pentágono en Georgia, el *Lugar Center *en Tbilisi, y lidera la investigación biológica relacionada con virus, insectos portadores de virus, bacterias resistentes y patógenos especialmente peligrosos que se clasifican como agentes biológicos con el potencial de ser utilizados como arma biológica.







Earlier Monday, Trump tweeted his plans to leave the facility. His doctors later reiterated it was safe for him to return to the White House but that his treatment regimen is ongoing.




*President Trump walks out of Walter Reed National Military Medical Center in Bethesda, Md., on Monday evening before heading back to the White House.*
Saul Loeb/AFP via Getty Images ​


----------



## Vilux (13 Mar 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> China ya se la está jugando por la mierda de mercado ruso. Si no da un giro radical a su relación con Rusia está claro que en todo occidente se van a implantar políticas para reducir la dependencia de China.



Reemplazar a Rusia y a China con una población senil y energía eólica. Ya es tarde amego, los errores se pagan.


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Vaya moviles de mierda que tienen los ucranianos, a la altura de sus aviones y tanques



es intencional ya sabes, como el vidrio de supuestos prizioneros rusos apilados contra la pared qeu se ven una mierda....


----------



## rejon (13 Mar 2022)

Probablemente. La OTAN no es inocente, pero esto no santifica a Putin. 

Este lleva lustros interviniendo militarmente en los países de su entorno, parece que Ucrania incluido.


----------



## crocodile (13 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Un academico chino se posiciona en contra de Rusia y le augura un cataclismo.
> Lo he dicho ya ,los chinorris no son de fiar, se van a posicionar con EEUU que es su mayor mercado.
> *Posibles resultados de la guerra ruso-ucraniana y la elección de China*
> 
> ...



Craso error de Putin si ha creído que los chinos lo iban a apoyar más allá que estar de perfil, si los rusos caen los chinos se unirán a los vencedores, espero que haya calculado bien.


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Parece un intercambio Ucrania-Taiwan. Equipo militar chino a cambio de know-how militar ruso a China. Si han llegado a un acuerdo la guerra está decidida. USA no puede aislar económicamente a China como a Rusia.




rusia 6500 misiles atomicos
usa 4500 misiles atomicos
china 350 misiles atomicos...

no se si se ve claro


----------



## Jamgo (13 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Pues, hombre, si son flipados civiles que querían vivir la guerra en primera persona lo entiendo, lo que no entiendo es que soldados veteranos se larguen al primer bombazo, muy veteranos no serán.



Por eso mismo son veteranos, por huir a las primeras de cambio


----------



## Hermericus (13 Mar 2022)

El jagger manda al ignore a todo el que no sea de su cuerda sionista-NWO


----------



## Vilux (13 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Hay que mandar mas manpad



Rusia está jugando en casa, Ucrania está petada de informadores prorrusos y nada ni nadie se mueve sin que el estado mayor ruso lo sepa.

Menuda escabechina de manpad y material tontánico pagado con los impuestos de todos. Eso no se repone en dos días.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Mar 2022)

Jamgo dijo:


> Por eso mismo son veteranos, por huir a las primeras de cambio



Un cobarde puede volver a combatir…si te matan ya no.


----------



## Magick (13 Mar 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Ya... y con la experiencia que tenemos en las informaciones de los medios occidentales, CGI mediante, a tí que te parece que es esta información?
> Que quieren transmitir?
> Que Rusia ya no puede más y que no se escaqueen los mercenarios acojonados porque saben que los rusos los van a liquidar.
> A que esto tiene más sentido?



una cosa es lo quieren transmitir los medios globalistas a las masas y otra distinta es lo que compartimos los que seguimos el hilo desde el principio.
Doy por sabido por todos nosotros que China, en los primeros dias del conflicto , dijo que entendia las motivaciones de Rusia y que no la ayudaba porque Rusia era suficientemente fuerte y que no necesitaba la ayuda China.
Doy por hecho que todos nosotros sabemos que una noticia como la que he mostrado es propaganda porque significaria che China se está contradiciendo y tratando a Rusia de debil, y es algo que China nunca haría.


----------



## rejon (13 Mar 2022)

China nos extendió el Virus Chino y ahora está dando cobertura económica al Dictador y Asesino Putin, China se merece sanciones económicas iguales a las puestas a Rusia. 

Si no para Occidente a China, fabricandonos la mayoría de nuestras necesidades (poniéndole aranceles), China nos hará sus esclavos a medio plazo, como dijo un dirigente Chino hace unos años.


----------



## Impresionante (13 Mar 2022)

Pero ésto qué cojones es

.


----------



## Kreonte (13 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Amigues. Relajémonos un poco que aún no no has caído ningún nuke y siempre podemos usar la bicicleta si sube mucho la gasolina.
> 
> 
> ¿Qué os parece la diferencia de nivel del gobierno ruso respecto al nuestro?.
> ...



A mí también me sorprendió la nancy hasta que la vi más ligerita de ropa. Es granny total.


----------



## gargamelix (13 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Craso error de Putin si ha creído que los chinos lo iban a apoyar más allá que estar de perfil, si los rusos caen los chinos se unirán a los vencedores, espero que haya calculado bien.



China no quiere que Putin gane o pierda en Ucrania en realidad, quiere que Rusia quede en una posición de dependencia, con Putin o con su sucesor y que no quede en manos de EEUU en ningún caso. Es un viejo sueño chino que se puede hacer realidad y se cantarán canciones si se produce como parece probable.

Lo que naturalmente China no quiere es que haya una guerra nuclear, esto sí es muy serio y ahí China si intervendría si la cosa se pudre tanto. De que lado? llegados al límite del que sea necesario para que no suceda eso. Todo el hemisferio norte quedaría en la miseria con unas cuantas nukes de las gordas.


----------



## Magick (13 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Buena fuente. El NYT seguro que sabe de sobra las capacidades del ejército ruso y del chino, claro que sí.



Te repito lo que le he respondido a pepetemete:


una cosa es lo quieren transmitir los medios globalistas a las masas y otra distinta es lo que compartimos los que seguimos el hilo desde el principio.
Doy por sabido por todos nosotros que China, en los primeros dias del conflicto , dijo que entendia las motivaciones de Rusia y que no la ayudaba porque Rusia era suficientemente fuerte y que no necesitaba la ayuda China.
Doy por hecho que todos nosotros sabemos que una noticia como la que he mostrado es propaganda porque significaria che China se está contradiciendo y tratando a Rusia de debil, y es algo que China nunca haría.


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Mar 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Es un fake, ese no es el jefe de la policía.
> 
> Puede que sea un oficial tarado, pero no es el jefe de la policía en Kiev



No es jefe de la policia de Kiev, dijeron que era oficial de policia, al final resultara que es un cabo de la policia municipal...


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> No problem.
> 
> rejon y los demas follaUSA del foro estan preparandose para ir a Ucrania y aniquilar el ejercito Paco ruso.




han caido todos los.mercenarios

cuando rusia le da la.gana arrasa

mas.les vale esconderse tras niños y mujeres a los ukros


----------



## Egam (13 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Pero ésto qué cojones es
> 
> .



que yo sepa, alta traicion.


----------



## chemarin (13 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> La "ideología dominante" es la que te mete en la cárcel en este país porque "una chica lo dice", la que disfraza de "igualdad" a personas que no son iguales y la que pone el esfuerzo como algo a lo que perseguir



Esa es solo una parte de la ideología dominante, como diría de Prada, la parte que hace referencia a la bragueta, pero luego está la parte que ha aceptado todo el mundo, la del capitalismo, el libre mercado, etc., eso lo tienes tan asumido que ni siquiera crees que sea ideología. Y se me hace curioso. Por eso cualquier intervención del Estado te parece "comunismo", en mayor o menor grado según sea el grado de intervención. Ese nivel de talibanismo ideológico, llevado a sus extremos, hacen que concluyamos que Franco era comunista, mucho durante las dos primeras décadas de su mandato, y algo menos las dos últimas. Todos tenemos ideología, decir que es el cáncer de la humanidad, como has dicho, es un disparate sin ningún sentido.


----------



## tomcat ii (13 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Esto va para largo y no hay vuelta atrás. Guerra por años, económica y caliente cuando cuadre. La ruina para todos.



Es simplemente ridículo, el país más grande del mundo y con más recursos, quejándose y lloriqueando como una nena, la definición de comunismo. La culpa es de los demás mamá buaaa, me pegan en el cole y el profe me tiene manía.


----------



## John Nash (13 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Craso error de Putin si ha creído que los chinos lo iban a apoyar más allá que estar de perfil, si los rusos caen los chinos se unirán a los vencedores, espero que haya calculado bien.



A Puitin le basta con que no entren en la dinámica suicida de las sanciones y que le sigan comprando hidrocarburos.
Y si le preocupa la eventualidad de una guerra nuclear pues que deje de aumentar su propio arsenal.
Seamos serios. Tienen un enemigo declarado común (pentágono dixit) que no deja de joder buscando su esplendor perdido por la fuerza.


----------



## dabuti (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Que misil ha podido hacer ese agujero hoy en la base de la NATO ????
> 
> fijaros en el tamaño de las personas que lo miran ....
> 
> ...



Habían visto pelis sobre Irán e Irak y pasa lo que pasa....................


----------



## PutoNWO (13 Mar 2022)

Los Gobernantes y políticos Españoles sin querer han demostrado a todos que cuando nos quieran aniquilar desde el NOM, allí estará el Gobierno y sus políticos lacayos para ponérselo fácil.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (13 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Parece un intercambio Ucrania-Taiwan. Equipo militar chino a cambio de know-how militar ruso a China. Si han llegado a un acuerdo la guerra está decidida. USA no puede aislar económicamente a China como a Rusia.



La guerra ya estaba decidida antes de empezar, con o sin la participación de China. Esta "noticia" es una consecuencia de la agresividad de las colonias gusanas.


----------



## rejon (13 Mar 2022)

El hijo Putin no ha tendido la mano nunca a nadie. Solo es un miserable pirado con delirios de grandeza resentido y enajenado por el ansia de poder que va por el mundo buscando amistad y formando gobiernos terroristas que aplastan al pueblo y amenazan a otros países, invirtiendo lo poco que dedica a gasto publico en hacer crecer ejercitos, persiguiendo con polonio a la oposición, ofreciendose a Cataluña o cualquiera para iniciar guerras en Europa...etc. 

Y los gilipollas que lo apoyan son unos psicópatas degenerados.


----------



## Señor X (13 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Pero ésto qué cojones es
> 
> .



¿Os imagináis que en un giro dramático de los acontecimientos, Ucrania fuese declarada enemiga por parte de España? ¿Qué pasaría con esos españoles? ¿Los fusilamos nada más pisar suelo patrio?

No es tan raro, a los soviéticos y alemanes les pasó eso en 1940.


----------



## kelden (13 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Pues, hombre, si son flipados civiles que querían vivir la guerra en primera persona lo entiendo, lo que no entiendo es que soldados veteranos se larguen al primer bombazo, muy veteranos no serán.



Hombre ... precisamente un veterano es el que tiene conocimiento y experiencia para valorar si se ha metido en una encerrona o hay partido ...   O te crees tu que a los los veteranos les gusta ser carne de cañón?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (13 Mar 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Aquí China no pinta nada, tu pones rublos, el banco los cambia por yuanes y dice que te devolverá los yuanes más un 8% anual, tu si quieres puedes creete que volverás a ver el dinero. Por cierto, tengo un crecepelo que funciona muy bien, pásame un privado, negocio redondo asegurado.



Si ya lo que tu digas, la operación se acepta por los operadores chinos y punto.

Solo acepto crecepelos con un interés del 8%.


----------



## rejon (13 Mar 2022)

Putin supo desde el minuto 1 que podía invadir tranquilo Ucrania, porque Biden había perdido su bastón de yayo y su dignidad en Afganistán el año pasado. También porque la UE no pasaría de rotundas condenas y medidas económicas fracasadas con Irán o con él mismo en 2014

¿ Zelenski, ese desconocido, está demostrando ser un héroe. el hijoPutin, un miserable asesino japuta


----------



## Scardanelli (13 Mar 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> no, la WWII eran "enemigos diminutos", cuanta estulticia



Estulticia la tuya, cretino, si crees que la experiencia de combate de la Segunda Guerra Mundial sirve de algo como experiencia para una guerra a gran escala en la segunda década del Siglo XXI. 

Imagino que, por algún motivo que no alcanzo a comprender, en tu cabeza pensabas que recordar que la Unión Soviética participó en la Segunda Guerra Mundial te haría parecer como un tipo listo…


----------



## radium (13 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Pues, hombre, si son flipados civiles que querían vivir la guerra en primera persona lo entiendo, lo que no entiendo es que soldados veteranos se larguen al primer bombazo, muy veteranos no serán.



Un veterano sabe perfectamente, donde se mete. Si ve que va a ser utilizado como carne de cañon lo lógico es salir por patas. 
A diferencia de irak o Afganistán, no tiene apoyo aéreo.


----------



## Impresionante (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

Los nacionalistas bielorrusos reconocieron la muerte de uno de sus comandantes en las batallas cerca de Kiev.

El radical, conocido bajo el sobrenombre de "Tour", lideró el "destacamento voluntario bielorruso". En las batallas por la capital ucraniana, el grupo fue emboscado por el ejército ruso y destruido.


----------



## Bartleby (13 Mar 2022)

La bandera roja y negra claramente visible tras el reportero, no es la de la CNT precisamente.


----------



## kelden (13 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Armas tienen pero escasean en armamento guiado
> Un hilo de tw
> 
> Rusia no posee las armas o la capacidad de red para alcanzar objetivos en movimiento como convoyes de armas con misiles de crucero o balísticos. Esto significa que para interceptar o destruir estos envíos, no solo necesitarán inteligencia procesable, sino..
> ...



Nadie destruye convoyes en movimiento con misiles balísticos o de crucero. El dron es poco efectivo porque lleva poco armamento. Un convoy se destruye de toda la vida con aviones o con artillería si son tan tontos como para circular al alcance de tus cañones.


----------



## Gotthard (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Que misil ha podido hacer ese agujero hoy en la base de la NATO ????
> 
> fijaros en el tamaño de las personas que lo miran ....
> 
> ...



Pues es un señor crater, al menos media tonelada de cabeza de guerra convencional, explotando con cierta penetración. Solo ha podido hacer esto un cohete balistico a muchas veces la velocidad del sonido (iskander?). El ataque ha sido combinando misiles crucero planeadores a baja altura y balisticos y con varios vectores de lanzamiento + contramedidas para ocultar a los medios antiaereos.

Aqui link para el que quiera ver todos los modelos que hay.



Russia's cruise missiles


----------



## explorador (13 Mar 2022)

Rusia es un bluf, el gran error de la OTAN fue no poner pie en pared desde el primer día y en vez de ello, descubrir sus intenciones diciendo que bajo ningún concepto intervendría en Ucrania


----------



## Scardanelli (13 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Putin supo desde el minuto 1 que podía invadir tranquilo Ucrania, porque Biden había perdido su bastón de yayo y su dignidad en Afganistán el año pasado. También porque la UE no pasaría de rotundas condenas y medidas económicas fracasadas con Irán o con él mismo en 2014
> 
> ¿ Zelenski, ese desconocido, está demostrando ser un héroe. el hijoPutin, un miserable asesino japuta



Putin no esperaba encontrarse a un tipo de los cojones de Zelensky porque él no los tiene. Ese al que ridiculizan los floreros desde su cueva y que tiene más cojones que todos ellos juntos…


----------



## pepetemete (13 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pues es un señor crater, al menos media tonelada de cabeza de guerra convencional, explotando con cierta penetración. Solo ha podido hacer esto un cohete balistico a muchas veces la velocidad del sonido (iskander?). El ataque ha sido combinando misiles crucero planeadores a baja altura y balisticos y con varios vectores de lanzamiento + contramedidas para ocultar a los medios antiaereos.
> 
> 
> 
> Russia's cruise missiles



No me lo explico, si ya no les queda nada, están pidiendo pasta a China porque están asfixiados.
En fin, seguro que mañana se retiran


----------



## John Nash (13 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Rusia es un bluf, el gran error de la OTAN fue no poner pie en pared desde el primer día y en vez de ello, descubrir sus intenciones diciendo que bajo ningún concepto intervendría en Ucrania



Qué poco apego a la vida.


----------



## Impresionante (13 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Rusia es un bluf, el gran error de la OTAN fue no poner pie en pared desde el primer día y en vez de ello, descubrir sus intenciones diciendo que bajo ningún concepto intervendría en Ucrania



Sí, y también 2 nukes duros


----------



## Impresionante (13 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Putin no esperaba encontrarse a un tipo de los cojones de Zelensky porque él no los tiene. Ese al que ridiculizan los floreros desde su cueva y que tiene más cojones que todos ellos juntos…


----------



## fulcrum29smt (13 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Lukas Safranov, una voluntad de hierro, mucho tiempo, esfuerzo y dinero invertido para conseguir ese cuerpo esferico, ahora que ???.
> 
> PD- Otra victima de Putin, directo a la anorexia, otro crimen de guerra de esos...



EL HOLODOMOR 2.0


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Vilux (13 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


>



Ejke iban sin mascarilla, este proceder lo hemos visto por toda ejpaña y la borregada aplaudía.


----------



## PutoNWO (13 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Un tío con cojones dice 

Si este marica nazi pederasta pensaba humillar a Rusia, va muy bien...a espera de acabar ahorcado. Va bien


----------



## EGO (13 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Rusia es un bluf, el gran error de la OTAN fue no poner pie en pared desde el primer día y en vez de ello, descubrir sus intenciones diciendo que bajo ningún concepto intervendría en Ucrania



La verdad esque los tontanicos del Pentagono deben estar arrepintiendose de no haber metido mas chicha en Ucrania despues de ver el rendimiento del ejercito ruso.

Pero bueno...lecciones aprendidas para el futuro,como se suele decir.Ya deben haber tomado nota de muchas cosas.


----------



## Minsky Moment (13 Mar 2022)

Va a empezar un directo con la periodista y youtuber rusa-española Liu Sivaya en el canal de Gisbert:


----------



## Impresionante (13 Mar 2022)

Zasca a los mássmierdas gusanos


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Mar 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Nadie va a pagar 4 euros por litro.
> 
> A 2 euros habra recesion,la demanda caera y con ella el precio.
> 
> A ver si los prorusitos empezais a ser un poco mas serios, que os las comeis dobladas a pares.



A dos euros coger el coche, *casi te cuesta el doble, *a cuatro euros *casi te cuesta el cuadruple !!!.  

PD- La crisis del 2008, no es nada comparada con la que viene, la Nato no tiene la culpa, es muy buena y tol tema hesse...*


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (13 Mar 2022)

A estos están dando armas....

Nazis ucranianos del batallón de #Donetsk que masacraron el #Donbass , entran en la comisaría de policía en la punta del AK como si nada hubiera pasado y amenazan a los propios policías con represalias,.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (13 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> La bandera roja y negra claramente visible tras el reportero, no es la de la CNT precisamente.



Que bajo han caído


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

| AHORA: Los Juegos Paralímpicos de Invierno de Pekín 2022 son clausurados oficialmente.

TIC TAC TIC TAC TAIWAN


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Mar 2022)

Enlace con el tipo de material observado por ahora en esta guerra de baja intensidad…








Ucrania: Equipos militares y discusiones técnicas


18-3-2022 Ho ylo más destacable ha sido la llegada de sistemas Tochka-U a Bielorrusia. Iban a bordo de un An-124 que ha aterrizado en la bas...




alejandro-8.blogspot.com





Absténganse los troles del otanfato de decir tonterías que se van al congelador … hoy ya mandé a dos….


----------



## Scardanelli (13 Mar 2022)

Lo bueno del comunismo es que pese a ser la ideología bajo la que más gente ha sido asesinada o ha muerto de hambre, siempre hay algún capullo que se atreve a decir que no sabes lo que es el comunismo, o que esas experiencias históricas no son comunismo real…

Como decía este genio, que en paz descanse…


----------



## Vilux (13 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Nuevas imágenes del campo de entrenamiento de Yavorovsky después del ataque.



Близкие люди нахуй сука! Спали блят!

Gente cercana a tomar pol culo, cagoen la puta! Estaban durmiendo joder!


----------



## Gonzalor (13 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Va a empezar un directo con la periodista y youtuber rusa Liu Sivaya en el canal de Gisbert:



MELAFO


----------



## brunstark (13 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Pero ésto qué cojones es
> 
> .



3000 euros pagan los Ukros por una partida de call of duty sin comodín de volver a empezar.
Muy bien no les debe de ir pues un soldado "ejpañol" en misión internacional gana un poco mas de eso, en su mayor parte tocándose las pelotas.

Digo en su mayor parte porque algunos se ganan los euros a pelito currando como cámpeones y cobrando menos como fuerza que como maporreros.
El soldado que repartía equipo, el ayudante de sección de mando, vamos el que estaba al lado de la teta cobraba mas que el que desplegaba en terreno como fuerza.
Los mandos igual, el que está al pie del cañón cobra menos que la plana, además de vivir mucho peor en la base.
Los oficiales mas o menos tienen un "contenedor" para cada uno. Los suboficiales dormíamos dos por contenedor y la tropa hasta 4.

También es verdad que en otros casos dormimos todos en tiendas modulares calefactadas (la fuerza, por supuesto el escalón de mando va a parte)

3000 euros es de risa. Ahora investigar lo que gana un "contratista" y a eso añadir el seguro para que si se le acaba la partida su familia se acuerde de él todos los aniversarios.

Por si algún comedoritos está pensando en alistarse a las fuerzas de la resistencia heroíca contra el malvado Rus por 3000 lereles que tenga en cuenta que si no lo matan y lo pillan se pasará 15 años en una prisión rusa acusado de terrrorismo, todo legal y de acuerdo a derecho.


----------



## Scardanelli (13 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Rusia es un bluf, el gran error de la OTAN fue no poner pie en pared desde el primer día y en vez de ello, descubrir sus intenciones diciendo que bajo ningún concepto intervendría en Ucrania



Rusia está deseando una salida negociada. De esta semana no pasa que acuerden un alto el fuego…


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> MELAFO




a la cola...


----------



## ferrys (13 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pues es un señor crater, al menos media tonelada de cabeza de guerra convencional, explotando con cierta penetración. Solo ha podido hacer esto un cohete balistico a muchas veces la velocidad del sonido (iskander?). El ataque ha sido combinando misiles crucero planeadores a baja altura y balisticos y con varios vectores de lanzamiento + contramedidas para ocultar a los medios antiaereos.
> 
> Aqui link para el que quiera ver todos los modelos que hay.
> 
> ...



Tiene la OTAN algo similar o empezamos a cantar Stop misiles rusos?


----------



## Fauna iberica (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (13 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Un academico chino se posiciona en contra de Rusia y le augura un cataclismo.
> Lo he dicho ya ,los chinorris no son de fiar, se van a posicionar con EEUU que es su mayor mercado.
> *Posibles resultados de la guerra ruso-ucraniana y la elección de China*
> 
> ...




user@pc6:~$ *whois uscnpm.org*
Domain Name: USCNPM.ORG
Registry Domain ID: D169494682-LROR
Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.sawbuck.com
Registrar URL: Whois
Updated Date: 2021-07-24T12:43:44Z
Creation Date: 2013-08-23T01:22:57Z
Registry Expiry Date: 2022-08-23T01:22:57Z
Registrar Registration Expiration Date:
Registrar: Automattic Inc.
Registrar IANA ID: 1531
Registrar Abuse Contact Email: domainabuse@automattic.com
Registrar Abuse Contact Phone: +1.8772733049
Reseller:
Domain Status: ok EPP Status Codes | What Do They Mean, and Why Should I Know? - ICANN
Registrant Organization: Not specified
*Registrant State/Province: Georgia
Registrant Country: US*
Name Server: NS1.WORDPRESS.COM
Name Server: NS2.WORDPRESS.COM
Name Server: NS3.WORDPRESS.COM
DNSSEC: unsigned
URL of the ICANN Whois Inaccuracy Complaint Form Submitting a Complaint to ICANN Contractual Compliance - ICANN)
>>> Last update of WHOIS database: 2022-03-13T21:12:38Z <<<


----------



## Roedr (13 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Rusia está deseando una salida negociada. De esta semana no pasa que acuerden un alto el fuego…



Ojalá


----------



## Poseidón (13 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El hijo Putin no ha tendido la mano nunca a nadie. Solo es un miserable pirado con delirios de grandeza resentido y enajenado por el ansia de poder que va por el mundo buscando amistad y formando gobiernos terroristas que aplastan al pueblo y amenazan a otros países, invirtiendo lo poco que dedica a gasto publico en hacer crecer ejercitos, persiguiendo con polonio a la oposición, ofreciendose a Cataluña o cualquiera para iniciar guerras en Europa...etc.
> 
> Y los gilipollas que lo apoyan son unos psicópatas degenerados.



Espera, espera, creo que estas hablando de Bush o de Obama, no estoy seguro.


----------



## Xan Solo (13 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Un academico chino se posiciona en contra de Rusia y le augura un cataclismo.
> Lo he dicho ya ,los chinorris no son de fiar, se van a posicionar con EEUU que es su mayor mercado.
> *Posibles resultados de la guerra ruso-ucraniana y la elección de China*
> 
> ...



Interesante, pero es una organización pagada por dos ONGs estadounidenses... También es interesante que el analista toma como verdades todo lo que occidente dice, empezando por estimar que los rusos planteaban una guerra relámpago... y que no podrán tomar Ucrania. No me parece un análisis honesto.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (13 Mar 2022)

Ahora resulta que los paracaídas no se abren. Entre que los agricultores les roban los tanques y esto, mañana Rusia se rinde.


----------



## Minsky Moment (13 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Va a empezar un directo con la periodista y youtuber rusa Liu Sivaya en el canal de Gisbert:



Ojo, que está diciendo Gisbert que ahora mismo está preocupado por cómo ha evolucionado el conflicto y que no ve imposible que la OTAN entre en guerra. Que no hay solución fácil ahora mismo ni para Rusia ni para USA, y que las guerras las carga el diablo.


----------



## Scardanelli (13 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Ahora resulta que los paracaídas no se abren. Entre que los agricultores les roban los tanques y esto, mañana Rusia se rinde.



Que está gente fabricaba los Lada…


----------



## Dula (13 Mar 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Es simplemente ridículo, el país más grande del mundo y con más recursos, quejándose y lloriqueando como una nena, la definición de comunismo. La culpa es de los demás mamá buaaa, me pegan en el cole y el profe me tiene manía.



Eso veo, como una auténtica pataleta y verraquera del tirano Putín que añora los viejos tiempos del gran imperio ruso y no acepta que antiguas repúblicas que pertenecieron a la URSS bajo el mando del kremlin, hayan huído despavoridas del yugo comunista, unas formando estados independientes y soberanos en el mejor de los casos y otras incorporándose a la organización militar que siempre ha sido el potencial enemigo eterno de Rusia: la Otan, dando por desaparecido y finiquitado el Pacto de Varsovia que lideraba Rusia. Yo creo que eso es lo que tiene endemoniado a Putín. Este psicópata es un anacronismo en el S. XXI.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (13 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Pero ésto qué cojones es
> 
> .



La voz de sus amos..

Piedra negra ha hablado...
_Guerreros deben partir hacia donde el sol tiene su tipi, oso de las llanuras de hielo debe ser derrotado.jau._


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Mar 2022)

Putina Botoxova pide ayuda a China


----------



## midelburgo (13 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Putin no esperaba encontrarse a un tipo de los cojones de Zelensky porque él no los tiene. Ese al que ridiculizan los floreros desde su cueva y que tiene más cojones que todos ellos juntos…



Venga hombre vas a comparar al hombre que rescato a Rusia del desastre en la que la dejo Yeltsin, y que consiguio irse cepillandose a los plutocratas que la habian malcomprado, con el payaso de la tele ucra. Te podras meter con Putin por su eleccion de medios, pero, por no tener cojones, precisamente no.


----------



## midelburgo (13 Mar 2022)

Dudo que salga de esta. Tiene todas las papeletas de que se lo cargue una faccion ucra, antes o despues..


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Mar 2022)

Estaran en la estacion de autobuses de Cracovia, pidiendo limosma para pagarse el billete !!!.


----------



## John Nash (13 Mar 2022)

El paro de los transportistas desde medianoche amenaza con provocar desabastecimiento


Los transportistas están convocados por la Plataforma para la Defensa del Sector de Transporte de Mercancías a secundar, desde esta medianoche, un paro indefinido ante la "gravísima situación del sector y unas condiciones laborales inadmisibles".



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## alfonbass (13 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Esa es solo una parte de la ideología dominante, como diría de Prada, la parte que hace referencia a la bragueta, pero luego está la parte que ha aceptado todo el mundo, la del capitalismo, el libre mercado, etc., eso lo tienes tan asumido que ni siquiera crees que sea ideología. Y se me hace curioso. Por eso cualquier intervención del Estado te parece "comunismo", en mayor o menor grado según sea el grado de intervención. Ese nivel de talibanismo ideológico, llevado a sus extremos, hacen que concluyamos que Franco era comunista, mucho durante las dos primeras décadas de su mandato, y algo menos las dos últimas. Todos tenemos ideología, decir que es el cáncer de la humanidad, como has dicho, es un disparate sin ningún sentido.



No soy yo quien pretende decidir qué es lo que tiene que hacer o no otra persona...


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (13 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Un tío con cojones dice
> 
> Si este marica nazi pederasta pensaba humillar a Rusia, va muy bien...a espera de acabar ahorcado. Va bien





Los comentarios son la hostia


----------



## pepetemete (13 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pues es un señor crater, al menos media tonelada de cabeza de guerra convencional, explotando con cierta penetración. Solo ha podido hacer esto un cohete balistico a muchas veces la velocidad del sonido (iskander?). El ataque ha sido combinando misiles crucero planeadores a baja altura y balisticos y con varios vectores de lanzamiento + contramedidas para ocultar a los medios antiaereos.
> 
> 
> 
> Russia's cruise missiles



No me lo explico, si ya no les queda nada, están p
Explícaselo a los nuevos anda


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



La represao


----------



## Azrael_II (13 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Recupararon la mitad de Siria, los kurdos tiene la proteccion USA (aunque los turcos le robaron muchisimo terrano)
> 
> Los yihadistas se quedaron con Idlib y su emirato, con el apoyo turco. Rusia aceptó eso para meter alli a varios millones de follacabras y que Turquia se entienda con ellos.
> 
> Mira como cambió la guerra tras la intervención rusa, empezó el 30-9-2015:



El Isis sigue en el desierto?


----------



## Impresionante (13 Mar 2022)

Dula dijo:


> Eso veo, como una auténtica pataleta y verraquera del tirano Putín que añora los viejos tiempos del gran imperio ruso y no acepta que antiguas repúblicas que pertenecieron a la URSS bajo el mando del kremlin, hayan huído despavoridas del yugo comunista, unas formando estados independientes y soberanos en el mejor de los casos y otras incorporándose a la organización militar que siempre ha sido el potencial enemigo eterno de Rusia: la Otan, dando por desaparecido y finiquitado el Pacto de Varsovia que lideraba Rusia. Yo creo que eso es lo que tiene endemoniado a Putín. Este psicópata es un anacronismo en el S. XXI.



138 niños asesinados.

A ti te importa una mierda.









THE DEAD CHILDREN OF DONBASS


The Dead Children of Donbass – In eternal memory of them!




thesardman.wordpress.com


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sawa (13 Mar 2022)

Es fácil ver los nuevos movimientos en el tablero, ataque de falsa bandera con armas químicas en Ucrania, todos echan la culpa a todos, pero nuestros medios no dudan de la autoría Rusa, Kiev al verse sitiada y tras el uso de armas químicas responde con atentado con bomba sucia en Rusia. Después de estos acontecimientos empieza la guerra de verdad, no este absurdo teatro de Rusia pasando penurias para invadir Ucrania.


----------



## Kreonte (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Vasili Záitsev (13 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Pero ésto qué cojones es
> 
> .


----------



## Vilux (13 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Nadie destruye convoyes en movimiento con misiles balísticos o de crucero. El dron es poco efectivo porque lleva poco armamento. Un convoy se destruye de toda la vida con aviones o con artillería si son tan tontos como para circular al alcance de tus cañones.



El dron ruso marca objetivos con láser que son destruidos por obuses artillería guiados.









Krasnopol (weapon system) - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Zhukov (13 Mar 2022)

El parte de hoy, he completado mis mensajes anteriores a lo largo del día con nuevos informes según llegaban









Parte de guerra 13/03/2022 – varios informes


Situación general (Dolan25 burbuja.info) Hoy los rusos han tomado la ciudad de Izyum (Kharkov), última posición de importancia que había que tomar para poder proceder al embolsamiento del triángul…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (13 Mar 2022)

Me pareció verlo con una mano toa tiesa, color blanco como el l yeso.no sé si será fake..


A lo mejor estaba está mañana en el ," breakfast" calentito, que Putin les servía como bienvenida está mañana en Lviv.


----------



## Casino (13 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> El paro de los transportistas desde medianoche amenaza con provocar desabastecimiento
> 
> 
> Los transportistas están convocados por la Plataforma para la Defensa del Sector de Transporte de Mercancías a secundar, desde esta medianoche, un paro indefinido ante la "gravísima situación del sector y unas condiciones laborales inadmisibles".
> ...




Ojalá dure seis meses.





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## NPI (13 Mar 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Pues no están desencaminados, los lanza misiles sobre ciudades son otros.



Haces honor a tu nombre @Mongolo471


----------



## Kron II (13 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Tiene la OTAN algo similar o empezamos a cantar Stop misiles rusos?



Hipersonicos actualmente en servicio, ninguno. Similar al SS26: tierra-tierra de alta movilidad y capacidad de portar una cabeza nuclear o termobarica y velocidad máxima hipersonica, tampoco. Lo más similar que tuvo EEUU fue el pershing 2, durante la guerra fría. Quizás lo más similar que haya tenido Occidente al SS26 sea el misil francés Plutón, ya retirado del servicio y de menor alcance.









Pluton (missile) - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (13 Mar 2022)

*El hijo de puta no para. Por favor, llevarle al frente.*


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (13 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Pero ésto qué cojones es
> 
> .





Hostias como panes en los comentarios, algunos cojonudos.


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

| Las autoridades de Kiev reconocen que las tropas rusas se están acercando a la ciudad y comenzaron a acaparar alimentos y demás provisiones para al menos resistir durante dos semanas - Reuters. https://t.co/8uEZVkpYu7


----------



## kelden (13 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> El paro de los transportistas desde medianoche amenaza con provocar desabastecimiento
> 
> 
> Los transportistas están convocados por la Plataforma para la Defensa del Sector de Transporte de Mercancías a secundar, desde esta medianoche, un paro indefinido ante la "gravísima situación del sector y unas condiciones laborales inadmisibles".
> ...



Esos no se que quieren. Lo tienen bien fácil. Lo que ayer valía 1.000 € (transportar 25 Tm de Bilbao a Barcelona, por ejemplo), hoy vale 1.300. Dónde está el problema?


----------



## Azrael_II (13 Mar 2022)

Cuando el papá Satánico soltó dos palomas de la paz por Ucrania en 2014, una fue atacada por un cuervo y otra por una gaviota al instante.

Hay una probabilidad de 1 en mil millones


----------



## midelburgo (13 Mar 2022)

Los diez paises que reciben mayor cantidad de trigo ruso y ucraniano, son todos musulmanes, empezando por Indonesia y Egipto e incluyendo Morroko. Me pregunto si son victimas colaterales del pifostio o estaba calculado.
Arab Springs incoming.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Es un truco típico de la OTAN para camuflar bajas…



Pues entre las de la base en Ucrania y las de Irak tienen para rato...


----------



## Poseidón (13 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> La bandera roja y negra claramente visible tras el reportero, no es la de la CNT precisamente.



Jojojo. Me encanta, ni se esconden, quien me iba a decir a mi que la UE iba a acabar apoyando sucedaneos nancys.


----------



## valensalome (13 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Pero ésto qué cojones es
> 
> .



Esto es la hipocresía, estamos en guerra, pero hay que disimular ante la opinión pública, en lugar de mandar al ejército profesional, y que la gente empiece a manifestarse contra la guerra y tal, lo cual no lo quieren ni por asomo, quieren prolongar lo, por eso invitan a que vayan todos los rambitos y abducidos "salvadores de la humanidad"


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (13 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Pero ésto qué cojones es
> 
> .



Aniram al ne etatsila


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (13 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Esos no se que quieren. Lo tienen bien fácil. Lo que ayer valía 1.000 € (transportar 25 Tm de Bilbao a Barcelona, por ejemplo), hoy vale 1.300. Dónde está el problema?



Estos paros están dirigidos siempre por los mismos, saben perfectamente que la solución a su problema no existe, sólo buscan desestabilizar el gobierno.


----------



## Glokta (13 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> 138 niños asesinados.
> 
> A ti te importa una mierda.
> 
> ...



Igual se debieron rendir no? Es el argumento de los follarusos para justificar las muertes de civiles en Ucrania


----------



## kelden (13 Mar 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> El dron ruso marca objetivos con láser que son destruidos por obuses artillería guiados.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esos están quietos y son objetivos aislados. Estamos hablando de un convoy en movimiento. Un convoy de un par de kms se destruye con aviones. Te cargas los 3 ó 4 primeros para hacer tapón y luego es solo tiro al blanco.


----------



## Gotthard (13 Mar 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> No me lo explico, si ya no les queda nada, están pidiendo pasta a China porque están asfixiados.
> En fin, seguro que mañana se retiran



Sin duda. Su situación es crítica. Intentas bloquear un pais gigante que posee todo tipo de recursos naturales con sanciones comerciales y financieras. No se podia de saber.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Cuando el papá Satánico soltó dos palomas de la paz por Ucrania en 2014, una fue atacada por un cuervo y otra por una gaviota al instante.
> 
> Hay una probabilidad de 1 en mil millones



conociendo al papa seguro que tenían los cuervos adiestrados.


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

*España* - España durante la dictadura franquista creó la Junta de Energía Nuclear. Llegó a producir 150 kg de plutonio al año al margen de los controles internacionales para el desarrollo de armas nucleares, así como el proyecto del cohete Capricornio. El proyecto estaba tan avanzado que ya se había elegido el Sáhara español como lugar para probar la primera bomba. Ambos proyectos fueron cancelados tras la firma del Tratado de No Proliferación Nuclear en 1987 (debido a la presión internacional), pero los documentos que testificaban el estado del proyecto se mantuvieron en secreto. Aun así hoy en día tiene la capacidad más que suficiente para desarrollar la bomba en un plazo de tiempo relativamente corto, ya que en el país operan 7 reactores nucleares de fisión y es muy dudoso que los avances conseguidos durante la dictadura franquista fueran destruidos (no se debe olvidar que se trataba de un programa nuclear bastante avanzado). Los estudios del 2004 revelan que España tiene la suficiente tecnología y recursos y podría construir armas nucleares o desarrollar un programa nuclear, pudiendo construir varias bombas al año. Posee reservas de uranio y 7 grandes centrales nucleares que produjeron el pasado año la quinta parte de la energía consumida. España posee, además, una fábrica de combustible nuclear de ENUSA en Juzbado (Salamanca) y un centro de almacenamiento de residuos radiactivos de baja y media actividad en El Cabril (Córdoba), en plena Sierra Morena.


----------



## pepetemete (13 Mar 2022)

hoy estaba viendo el antepenúltimo episodio de Aida, y resulta que el Chema, hablando con Mauricio comentaba que lo de la invasión rusa de Ucrania sería la semilla de la tercera guerra mundial ....

Como dato curioso lo dejo aquí...

capítulo de 2015 creo


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Los diez paises que reciben mayor cantidad de trigo ruso, son todos musulmanes, empezando por Indonesia y Egipto e incluyendo Morroko. Me pregunto si son victimas colaterales del pifostio o estaba calculado.
> Arab Springs incoming.




ramadan.... ya vereis lanque se va aliar en el estrecho... marbella va aquedar arrasada...


----------



## mirkoxx (13 Mar 2022)

*Con pinzas....

Según fuentes de Vladlen Tatrsky, tropas de Rusia han tomado GuliaiPole. Esto es muy significativo, ya que Ucrania había construido una fortaleza allí que se interponía en el camino del ataque a Ugledar y la finalización del caldero contra las fuerzas ucranianas en el Donbass.*


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> | Las autoridades de Kiev reconocen que las tropas rusas se están acercando a la ciudad y comenzaron a acaparar alimentos y demás provisiones para al menos resistir durante dos semanas - Reuters. https://t.co/8uEZVkpYu7



Kiev tiene que tener unos búnkers de puta madre de la época Soviética. Ahí habrá provisiones para meses.


----------



## Simo Hayha (13 Mar 2022)

Gran manifestación en Kherson en apoyo a sus liberadores. Estos realizan disparos al aire como muestra del hermanamiento. Va a ser una gran invasión, no cabe la menor duda.


----------



## kelden (13 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Gran manifestación en Kherson en apoyo a sus liberadores. Estos realizan disparos al aire como muestra del hermanamiento. Va a ser una gran invasión, no cabe la menor duda.



En Odessa ya los habrían quemao vivos ....


----------



## fulcrum29smt (13 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Pues, hombre, si son flipados civiles que querían vivir la guerra en primera persona lo entiendo, lo que no entiendo es que soldados veteranos se larguen al primer bombazo, muy veteranos no serán.



Es muy fácil de entender, nuestros "valientes" soldados Occidentales están acostumbrados a luchar teniendo la plena superioridad aerea, apoyo aéreo y de artillería, drones, etc... Y es la primera vez que experimentan el otro lado, por primera vez se enfrentan a un ejercito superior por eso lloran como niñas pidiendo la intervención de la OTAN.


----------



## Gotthard (13 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Putin supo desde el minuto 1 que podía invadir tranquilo Ucrania, porque Biden había perdido su bastón de yayo y su dignidad en Afganistán el año pasado. También porque la UE no pasaría de rotundas condenas y medidas económicas fracasadas con Irán o con él mismo en 2014
> 
> ¿ Zelenski, ese desconocido, está demostrando ser un héroe. el hijoPutin, un miserable asesino japuta



Te olvidas de la artilleria pesada europea: pianos y lucecitas.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (13 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Kiev tiene que tener unos búnkers de puta madre de la época Soviética. Ahí habrá provisiones para meses.



Los bunkers serán cosa seria, eso seguro, lo de las provisiones ya... Si hace poco vimos un vídeo donde estaban comiéndose unas vacas congeladas de stocks del Ejercito Soviético de los años 60!


----------



## Ratona001 (13 Mar 2022)

Que mal rollo esas imágenes de gente colgada en postes. 

De verdad que asco de vida.


----------



## Von Rudel (13 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Gran manifestación en Kherson en apoyo a sus liberadores. Estos realizan disparos al aire como muestra del hermanamiento. Va a ser una gran invasión, no cabe la menor duda.



Grandisima... cualquier manifestacion feminazi de España juntas a mas gente


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## jaimitoabogado (13 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Esos no se que quieren. Lo tienen bien fácil. Lo que ayer valía 1.000 € (transportar 25 Tm de Bilbao a Barcelona, por ejemplo), hoy vale 1.300. Dónde está el problema?



Esos no son tus mayordomos , pueden dejarte sin combustible y sin comida en solo 1 dia


----------



## Magick (13 Mar 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> hoy estaba viendo el antepenúltimo episodio de Aida, y resulta que el Chema, hablando con Mauricio comentaba que lo de la invasión rusa de Ucrania sería la semilla de la tercera guerra mundial ....
> 
> Como dato curioso lo dejo aquí...
> 
> capítulo de 2015 creo



Deja de ver la tele.
Esa serie es sencillamente PROPAGANDA PROGRE.


----------



## Gotthard (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> ramadan.... ya vereis lanque se va aliar en el estrecho... marbella va aquedar arrasada...



Todos ellos, incluso graneros como Egipto y Tunez, por la tendencia conejil de sus mujeras, tienen poblaciones muy por encima de su capacidad de producción de alimentos. Se vienen movidas serias en esos paises y el gobierno pendiente de hacerse la foto con Biden.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (13 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Armas tienen pero escasean en armamento guiado
> Un hilo de tw
> 
> Rusia no posee las armas o la capacidad de red para alcanzar objetivos en movimiento como convoyes de armas con misiles de crucero o balísticos. Esto significa que para interceptar o destruir estos envíos, no solo necesitarán inteligencia procesable, sino..
> ...



Os creeis cada trola que es para flipar.... 

Pero vamos a ver, a un convoy no se le ataca con misiles de crucero o misiles balísticos, no tiene sentido. Un convoy se le ataca con artillería, con aviones a poder ser de apoyo aereo como un A-10 o un Su-25, o incluso cazabombarderos y por supuesto con helícopteros de ataque (Mi-28, Ka-52 y Mi-35 en este caso).

Os suena la carretera de la muerte de Kuwait pues eso.


----------



## cryfar74 (13 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Pero ésto qué cojones es
> 
> .



Menudo trolleo...a alguien le van a dar una carta de despido bien rápido.


----------



## ferrys (13 Mar 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> Hipersonicos actualmente en servicio, ninguno. Similar al SS26: tierra-tierra de alta movilidad y capacidad de portar una cabeza nuclear o termobarica y velocidad máxima hipersonica, tampoco. Lo más similar que tuvo EEUU fue el pershing 2, durante la guerra fría. Quizás lo más similar que haya tenido Occidente al SS26 sea el misil francés Plutón, ya retirado del servicio y de menor alcance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No he visto información por el momento. Lo que algunos medios dicen es que el ataque fue desde aviones desde el mar Negro o el de azov. Parece que están probando material y los Tupolev.


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

se acerca el desembarco en odessa


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Esos no son tus mayordomos , pueden dejarte sin combustible y sin comida en solo 1 dia




echad gasolina amigos.... echad gasolina o no lo contais


----------



## Simo Hayha (13 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Grandisima... cualquier manifestacion feminazi de España juntas a mas gente



Hombre, si la comparas con las de los pro-orconazirrusos,.. De todas formas hay que tener paciencia. Hoy mismo se ha reportado un primer ataque de la insurgencia en esa ciudad. Puede que algunos de esos soldados orcorrusos del video ya hayan pasado por el camión crematorio de putin.
Paciencia.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (13 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> *Russia has asked China for military equipment since the start of the invasion*
> 
> US officials say *Russia* has requested military equipment from *China* since the start of the invasion, according to the Financial Times. This has sparked fears in the *White House *that China may decide to help Russia and undermine western efforts to aid Ukraine.
> 
> ...



Esa noticia es falsa. ¿Los Ejercitos Rusos en medio de un ataque que cojones van a necesitar de los Chinos? 

¿Qué tipo de material? ¿Tanques, aviones, fusiles de asalto, helícopteros? De risa, como si cuando compras un avión, tanque, helícoptero, etc.... En 2 días ya sabes manejarlo, y si las instrucciones están en Chino, mejor oiga, donde vamos a parar.

¡Joder cuanto puto retardado hoy!


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

lasnimagaenes de vonoklava son brutales... mejor no ponerlas 
las calles han sido arrasadas...


----------



## Marchamaliano (13 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> El parte de hoy, he completado mis mensajes anteriores a lo largo del día con nuevos informes según llegaban
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues ya se ven bastantes avances rusos.


----------



## midelburgo (13 Mar 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Jojojo. Me encanta, ni se esconden, quien me iba a decir a mi que la UE iba a acabar apoyando sucedaneos nancys.



No tan sucedaneos. Su pedigree esta claro. 






14ª División SS de Granaderos Ucraniana «Galitzia» | Eurasia1945







www.eurasia1945.com


----------



## Gotthard (13 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Ahora resulta que los paracaídas no se abren. Entre que los agricultores les roban los tanques y esto, mañana Rusia se rinde.



Obviamente los paracaidistas militares rusos saltan sin paracaidas de emergencia y no revisan y preparan para salto su paracaidas.

Es ridiculo ya los bulos que sueltan sobre los rusos a ver si se desmoralizan. Me he leido su hilo y es un niñorata americano de tercera generacion que no ha pisado ni ucrania ni rusia en su puta vida y va diciendo todas las paridas wishful thinking que le caen y le siguen 200.000 supuestas personas.


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)

armeniava a mandar soldados para appyar a rusia


imagino que en breve tb mandaran todas las republicas del CSTO a medida que se huele la victoria


----------



## kelden (13 Mar 2022)

Na .... a @Scardanelli le mataron el abuelo en la División Azul y la familia aun no lo ha superao ....


----------



## Evil_ (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Kron II (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> *España* - España durante la dictadura franquista creó la Junta de Energía Nuclear. Llegó a producir 150 kg de plutonio al año al margen de los controles internacionales para el desarrollo de armas nucleares, así como el proyecto del cohete Capricornio. El proyecto estaba tan avanzado que ya se había elegido el Sáhara español como lugar para probar la primera bomba. Ambos proyectos fueron cancelados tras la firma del Tratado de No Proliferación Nuclear en 1987 (debido a la presión internacional), pero los documentos que testificaban el estado del proyecto se mantuvieron en secreto. Aun así hoy en día tiene la capacidad más que suficiente para desarrollar la bomba en un plazo de tiempo relativamente corto, ya que en el país operan 7 reactores nucleares de fisión y es muy dudoso que los avances conseguidos durante la dictadura franquista fueran destruidos (no se debe olvidar que se trataba de un programa nuclear bastante avanzado). Los estudios del 2004 revelan que España tiene la suficiente tecnología y recursos y podría construir armas nucleares o desarrollar un programa nuclear, pudiendo construir varias bombas al año. Posee reservas de uranio y 7 grandes centrales nucleares que produjeron el pasado año la quinta parte de la energía consumida. España posee, además, una fábrica de combustible nuclear de ENUSA en Juzbado (Salamanca) y un centro de almacenamiento de residuos radiactivos de baja y media actividad en El Cabril (Córdoba), en plena Sierra Morena.




Lo más importante actualmente diría que no es la capacidad de enriquecer uranio de grado militar, sino la capacidad de diseño de las ojivas y, sobre todo, el vector que debe portarla o portarlas. Japón, Alemania, Corea del Sur y otros países pueden enriquecer uranio de grado militar, pero se pueden tardar décadas en tener un ICBM/SLBM operativo. 

Otra forma es entrar por las bravas con bombas nucleares de caída libre, pero con los sistemas de defensa antiaéreos de largo alcance modernos es casi un suicidio, incluso con los B2, y los futuros PAK-DA, H20 o B21.


----------



## kelden (13 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Es ridiculo ya los bulos que sueltan sobre los rusos a ver si se desmoralizan. Colocan un avatar con nombre eslavo y a tirar millas.
> 
> Obviamente los paracaidistas militares rusos saltan sin paracaidas de emergencia y no revisan y preparan para salto su paracaidas.



Que va hombre ..... los rusos ni necesitan paracaidas .....  Caen siempre de pie como los gatos .... Si no es al primer bote, al segundo ...


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (13 Mar 2022)

Parece que el ataque de ayer fue revindicado por Irag, así como la muerte de varios Israelitas del Mossad.

8 espías del #Mossad se han evaporado hasta ahora en el ataque del Cuerpo de Guardianes de la Revolución Islámica de #Iran en #Erbil, #Irak. El ataque ya ha sido reivindicado.


----------



## pepetemete (13 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Deja de ver la tele.
> Esa serie es sencillamente PROPAGANDA PROGRE.



Ya, pero tiene su puntillo. 
Se rien de muchas cosas que hoy en día no podrían permitirse, y no ha pasado tanto tiempo.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Paco_Iglesias (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dylan Leary (13 Mar 2022)

El excomandante del ejército británico, el coronel Richard Kemp, dijo que Occidente no debe descartar la posibilidad de eliminar a Putin, como hicieron con el terrorista Osama bin Laden, que representaba una amenaza.


----------



## Teuro (13 Mar 2022)

A veces pienso que es eso lo que realmente quiere EEUU. Levantar dos bloques antagónicos para montar su OTAN ampliada. Esta vez sería contra Rusia y China y entrarían en ella los países asíáticos que se sientan amenazados por el expansionismo ruso-chino. En ella estarían de entrada Japón, Corea del Sur, Australia, Nueva Zelanda y poco a poco se iría extendiendo por el sudeste asiático. Quien sabe, lo mismo hasta entrarían India y Paquistán.


----------



## pepetemete (13 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Parece que el ataque de ayer fue revindicado por Irag, así como la muerte de varios Israelitas del Mossad.
> 
> 8 espías del #Mossad se han evaporado hasta ahora en el ataque del Cuerpo de Guardianes de la Revolución Islámica de #Iran en #Erbil, #Irak. El ataque ya ha sido reivindicado.



Esto es el famoso Maine 
Un ataque absurdo a cuento de qué??
Ahora ya sabemos que el eje del mal, Rusia-China-Irán quieren acabar con las democracias del mundo, así que la OTAN ya puede salir a nukear ..
Son más que patéticos


----------



## Dylan Leary (13 Mar 2022)

The Bahamas joined the sanctions and left Russia without offshore companies 

The Commonwealth of the Bahamas has joined the sanctions against the Russian Federation. This is stated in the statement of the Central Bank of the state.

"The Central Bank of the Bahamas has issued directives to financial institutions prohibiting controlled financial institutions from engaging in activities with parties under United States and other Western sanctions in response to the war in Ukraine," the statement said.


----------



## Billy Ray (13 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> El excomandante del ejército británico, el coronel Richard Kemp, dijo que Occidente no debe descartar la posibilidad de eliminar a Putin, como hicieron con el terrorista Osama bin Laden, que representaba una amenaza.



No tienen cojones de intentarlo, pero queda claro que estan rabiosos y se les están jodiendo los planes a sus jefazos.


----------



## Dylan Leary (13 Mar 2022)

In Moscow, pianist Luka Zatravkin, the son of artist Nikas Safronov, handcuffed himself to a McDonald's door

In this way he staged a protest. No, not against Russia's war in Ukraine, but against the company's departure from the Russian market, which will close tomorrow, March 14.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (13 Mar 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Es simplemente ridículo, el país más grande del mundo y con más recursos, quejándose y lloriqueando como una nena, la definición de comunismo. La culpa es de los demás mamá buaaa, me pegan en el cole y el profe me tiene manía.



Cuando os interesa es un pais atrasado de mierda con el pib de Italia. 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Roedr (13 Mar 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Cuando os interesa es un pais atrasado de mierda con el pib de Italia.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



y con 5000 nukes, 500 no destruibles porque están en el fondo del océano en submarinos


----------



## INE (13 Mar 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Rusia tambien les va a pagar las carreteras y pensiones?
> 
> 
> La realidad esbque Serbia esta negociando la entrada en la UE y los prorusos son 4



Sí, son tan poco pro rusos que hasta el presidente progre se abstiene de aplicar sanciones a Rusia, que a cambio de ello les ha congelado el precio del gas. De hecho, Air Serbia es la única compañía 
aérea europea que sigue volando a Rusia.


----------



## Michael_Knight (13 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


>



Esa foto tiene unos añitos, eh. Por cierto que el barbas es Juan Luis Cebrián.


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

SITUACIÓN MILITAR EN EL ESTE DE UCRANIA EL 13 DE MARZO DE 2022 (según southfront)


----------



## Teuro (13 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Esto si es cierto lo cambia todo
> 
> 
> Rusia pide ayuda militar a China en su invasión a Ucrania La Casa Blanca teme que la medida sea una señal de lazos cada vez más estrechos entre Beijing y Moscú
> ...



Muy mala pinta, porque occidente no está en condiciones de poner un embargo a China si no quiere que los Mediarmarkt de turno cierren por falta de mercancía. Es que además "la desconexión de China" llevaría años y en un momento dado podría China decir, que se acabó, que en la guerra de desgaste a ver como occidente va a funcionar sin ordenadores, ni móviles, ni chips ...


----------



## Scardanelli (13 Mar 2022)

Hablar de los cojones de Zelensky desde tu pueblo de Extremadura… qué poca vergüenza…

En Kherson siguen mandando a tomar por culo al invasor turcochino…


----------



## Dylan Leary (13 Mar 2022)

David Arakhamia said that negotiations with Russia would take place tomorrow morning via video link. They start at 10:30.


----------



## El-Mano (13 Mar 2022)

Robo el video del otro hilo del ataque en Irak de ayer, he contado 8 impactos claros.









vernon nielsen


New Footage of last night's strike on the US consulate compound in Erbil, Iraq.? Other Telegram sources are saying the strike actually took out some secret israeli install




anonup.com


----------



## fulcrum29smt (13 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Tiene la OTAN algo similar o empezamos a cantar Stop misiles rusos?



Si, si lo tiene el MGM-140 ATACMS aunque es inferior a los Iskander balísticos en varios aspectos.








*Carga explosiva: *227 Kgs vs 480 Kgs.

*Alcance: *El ATACMS tiene 300 Kms vs 500 Kms del Iskander balístico

*Probabilidad de ser interceptado por baterías SAM:* El ATACMS es puramente balístico lo que facilita su interceptación, el Iskander en cambio no sigue una trayectoria puramente balística, durante su fase terminal realiza giros bruscos y puede lanzar señuelos para dificultarla.

Por cierto, hay 2 tipos de vehículos lanzadores Iskander, los armados con el misil balístico Iskander M de 500 Kms de alcance y los armados con misiles de crucero Iskander K con 500 Kms de alcance teórico, el misil empleado parece ser el mismo que usan los barcos y submarinos Rusos, es decir, el Kaliber que tiene un alcance de hasta 2.500 Kms.

*Iskander M.*







*Iskander K.*


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Mar 2022)

*ESTO PARECE UN *

*" SE VIENE COSITAS"

PRESIDENTE BARACK HUSSEIM OBAMA | RENEGADE | POSITICO OFICIALMENTE POR COVID |

A OBAMA SE LE ATRANTAN LOS LABORATORIOS UCRANIANOS DE SU MANDATO*







La Quinta Columna – La ciencia del despertar







www.laquintacolumna.info










8:35 p. m. · 13 mar. 2022









DIA 13 DE MARZO DE 2022 | 133 | 311 | BARACK HUSSEIN OBAMA TEST "POSITIVO" DE " COVID "


I just tested positive for COVID. I’ve had a scratchy throat for a couple days, but am feeling fine otherwise. Michelle and I are grateful to be vaccinated and boosted, and she has tested negative. It’s a reminder to get vaccinated if you haven’t already, even as cases go down.

·

Zttps://t.me/Patrick17HenryV9/3134









₱₳₮Ɽł₵₭ ⱧɆ₦ⱤɎ


Truth is treason in the empire of lies.




t.me




​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Mar 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Robo el video del otro hilo del ataque en Irak de ayer, he contado 8 impactos claros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











₱₳₮Ɽł₵₭ ⱧɆ₦ⱤɎ


Truth is treason in the empire of lies.




t.me




AQUI UN POQUIT MAS PARRIBA
intenta darle un interpretacion como algo " ESPERABLE" dentro de un cierto plan mayor

bueno esa cuenta solo no , pero sumando con otras, parece que se le tenian ganas y mas o menos, " tenian que caer" ahi los pepinos
y cayeron vaya


----------



## Scardanelli (13 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Na .... a @Scardanelli le mataron el abuelo en la División Azul y la familia aun no lo ha superao ....



A mi abuelo estuvieron cerca de matarlo los ROJOHIJOSDEPUTA en la guerra civil, pero ni eso supieron hacer esa panda de perdedores.

Sí conocí a un tipo que luchó en Krasny Bor y se llevó por delante a unos cuantos bolcheviques.


----------



## Teuro (13 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Parece un intercambio Ucrania-Taiwan. Equipo militar chino a cambio de know-how militar ruso a China. Si han llegado a un acuerdo la guerra está decidida. USA no puede aislar económicamente a China como a Rusia.



Buenooo, siempre puede dar Taiwan a China con papel de regalo a cambio de aislar a Rusia. Pero lo he dicho antes, occidente no está ahora mismo en condiciones de embargar a China, cosa que China si está de hacer con Occidente. La conclusión es que en los últimos 40 años occidente ha sido absolutamente subnormal por desarrollar a China a cambio de desindustrializarse, ahora China tiene un proveedor de materias primas y recursos (Rusia) y se va a dedicar a pelear con occidente por posicionarse en el resto del mundo vendiendo sus productos. Y cuidado, en esta carrera de 100 metros frente a occidente salen con 30 de ventaja. 

Si esto se convirma es evidente que se llega planeando desde hace años, lustros. Y repito, Occidente queda como subnormales por desarrollar a su enemigo. El precio de Rusia tampoco es baladí, es venderse al chino.


----------



## INE (13 Mar 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Cuando os interesa es un pais atrasado de mierda con el pib de Italia.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Que no os engañen, el PIB PPA de Rusia es el sexto pisándole los talones a Alemania. Italia está muy por detrás.


----------



## crocodile (13 Mar 2022)

Luchadores ukros por la libertad y la democracia contra los malvados rusos. Oh, wait.


----------



## Scardanelli (13 Mar 2022)

Eso y matar a todo aquel que disiente, claro.

Porque lo de ser asesinos sí que se os da bien. Si no se han muerto antes de hambre con el colapso económico que trae el colectivismo…


----------



## Focus in (13 Mar 2022)

putin tiene cancer terminal, acabara tirando la bomba atomica por que ya se la suda todo, pa lo que le queda en el convento se caga dentro


----------



## Teuro (13 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Esta guerra va a ser un desastre total y absoluto para Europa.
> 
> Mientras, USA haciendo caja.



En realidad a Europa hace tiempo que le falta una buena hostia a mano abierta en la cara. La ridícula "superioridad moral" predicada en el mundo a ojos chinos se muestra que estos últimos tenían razón. Europa no vive en un mundo feliz de paz y armonía donde priman los derechos de las mujeres y de las minorías oprimidas, sino un mundo lleno de autocracias, dictaduras y cleptocracias que desprecian con todas sus fuerzas a las democracias y lo único que quieren es destruirlas, bueno, para esto último se bastan ellas solitas.


----------



## Dylan Leary (13 Mar 2022)

Zelensky on negotiations with Russia:

"Representatives of our delegations speak every day in video format. Our delegation has a clear task: to do everything so that the meeting of the presidents takes place. It is clear that this is a difficult path, but necessary.

And our goal is for Ukraine to get the desired result in this complex negotiation work. So that we have guarantees - not like in Budapest, and not like in our sky. And so that the Ukrainians could say: "it works, these are guarantees."


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Teuro (13 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Pero Rusia no tiene experiencia en guerras a gran escala, salvo con enemigos diminutos. Por eso se la está pegando en Ucrania, pese a tener muchos más efectivos.
> 
> El ejercito chino es superior y no tiene nada que aprender del ruso.



Si el ejército Chino dice "Palante, o Pa' occidente" en guerra convencional llegan a Lisboa en unas semanas. Tiene más de 2.000.000 de soldados, que debe ser bastante más que el de toda Europa junta.


----------



## Gotthard (13 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Armas tienen pero escasean en armamento guiado
> Un hilo de tw
> 
> Rusia no posee las armas o la capacidad de red para alcanzar objetivos en movimiento como convoyes de armas con misiles de crucero o balísticos. Esto significa que para interceptar o destruir estos envíos, no solo necesitarán inteligencia procesable, sino..
> ...



Buen aporte Paconan.

Discrepo porque este tio no sabe ni donde cojones cae ucrania ni las disposiciones fronterizas que tiene. Desde Bielorrusia meter un ataque aereo a un convoy entrando por la frontera esta tirado, ya que desde la base en los alrededores de Brest hasta los posibles destinos no hay ni 300 km, usando aviones supersonicos hablamos de minutos.




Suponiendo que Bielorrusia no les deje usar aerodromos (ejem) desde el area de Chernobyl y los aeropuertos que tomaron intactos en los alrededores de Kiev hay unos 500 km. Usando su avion de ataque mas lento, el SU-25 (950km/h) hablamos de una media hora de media hasta la frontera ucraniana, si usan SU-34 ni 20 minutos entrando a velocidad supersonica. Tambien pueden lanzar ataques desde Crimea y los bombarderos estratégicos tienen muchisimo mayor alcance (y si, pueden cargar muchas toneladas de munición anticonvoy).

Y el hilo dice dos falsedades: una es que los ruskis andan cortos en stock de armas guiadas. Que se lo pregunten a los del centro de reclutamiento de mercenarios ese que volaron cerca de Leopolis que les llovieron docenas misiles de crucero guiados bastante faciles de derribar si la defensa aerea esta presente. Y la segunda derivada de la primera, que el espacio aereo está disputado. La unica disputa que tienen es por los misiles manpad, porque lo que son S-300 ya no les queda ni uno a los ucranianos.

En resumen, que si Rusia quiere es plausible ataques aereos anticonvoy en el occidente ucraniano.

*Pero no los va a haber, *porque la unica salida ucraniana es en vez de hacer convoys, es enviar los vehiculos de noche y por separado en multiples rutas. Eso sin un dominio del territorio por insurgentes, es casi imparable y no merece la pena para la aviación rusa montar una misión para reventar unos camiones sueltos.




No. La estrategia de Rusia vendra por otro dato que sale del ataque al centro de entrenamiento de Yavorov. Viendo los videos la precision de la lluvia de misiles ha sido importante, enfocandose en la zona de dormitorios ocupados como confirma el elevadisimo numero de bajas causado y el panico entre los "voluntarios". Eso implica que el GRU tiene ojos dentro de las instalaciones enemigas. 

Lo que haran los Rusos sera ir a por los arsenales y depositos con las nuevas armas a medida que se vayan organizando y el GRU obtenga información para lanzar un ataque con misiles, aunque como suele ser normal, los ucranianos usaran escudos humanos civiles para proteger estos depositos de municiones, por lo que los lanzamientos solo podran ser de alta precision y moderado poder explosivo (drones?) o sabotaje manual. En los primeros dias de la campaña destruyeron un numero importante de depositos de municiones del ejercito ucraniano. No es dificil obtener la ubicacion donde las armas serán almacenadas, incluso usando tecnicas de inteligencia militar mas viejas que el cagar, pero el problema van a ser los escudos humanos.


----------



## amcxxl (13 Mar 2022)

INE dijo:


> Que no os engañen, el PIB PPA de Rusia es el sexto pisándole los talones a Alemania. Italia está muy por detrás.



Rusia consume cuatro veces mas electricidad que España y de gas ni te cuento, simplemente alli los precios son otros


----------



## crocodile (13 Mar 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Estos paros están dirigidos siempre por los mismos, saben perfectamente que la solución a su problema no existe, sólo buscan desestabilizar el gobierno.



Entonces los apoyo, a un gobierno que nos arruina, que es androfobo, feminazi y que encima es ultra radical y ademas es fiel esclavo de de USA/OTAN hay que desestabilizarlo.


----------



## Teuro (13 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Taiwán es más importante para China, lo que Ucrania es para Rusia.
> 
> Porqué no ataca China ya mismo,???..
> 
> ...



El contra es que qué necesidad tiene China de hacer ahora por las malas lo que en un futuro caerá como fruta madura por las buenas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Mar 2022)

¿Qué hay en Kiev?
(13.02.2022)

• La ciudad tiene suministros de alimentos para dos semanas en caso de bloqueo. Según la alcaldía, la reserva está diseñada para los 2 millones de personas que se quedaron en la capital.

De esto se pueden sacar dos conclusiones. Primero, Klitschko y Zelensky ya no se hacen ilusiones sobre los desarrollos en la región. En segundo lugar, las autoridades no aumentarán las capacidades de evacuación. ¿No puede o no quiere? El tema es aparte, pero la demanda de evacuación sigue siendo alta.

• Los puestos de control realizados por el "teroborona" se convirtieron en objeto de críticas por parte del ministro del Interior de Ucrania, Denis Monastyrsky.

Ahora, no es "propaganda rusa", sino que el ministro afirma que los puestos de control crean atascos, dificultan la evacuación de personas y dificultan la entrega de ayuda humanitaria. El ministro tardó casi tres semanas en darse cuenta de cosas obvias. Pero más vale tarde que nunca.

• La imagen en los campos de batalla no ha cambiado mucho. El único “pero” es que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania insinuaron la pérdida de la carretera E-95 hacia Brovary y Boryspil, lo que supondrá en un futuro el bloqueo de la margen izquierda de la capital.


• El evento clave del día en política exterior es curiosamente el ataque de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas en el campo de entrenamiento en Yavoriv (región de Lvov). Este campo de entrenamiento es el símbolo más claro de la indecentemente estrecha cooperación entre los Estados Unidos, la OTAN, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los batallones nacionales.

Después del ataque, el Pentágono dijo que el ejército estadounidense no se encontraba allí. Además, según John Kirby, los estadounidenses abandonaron ese lugar hace 2 semanas. Pero Yavorov se convirtió en la tercera base militar en el oeste de Ucrania que conoció los misiles rusos.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (13 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Entonces los apoyo, a un gobierno que nos arruina, que es androfobo, feminazi y que encima es ultra radical y ademas es fiel esclavo de de USA/OTAN hay que desestabilizarlo.



Cada uno que haga lo que crea que tiene que hacer, a mi me parece que los que están detrás de esto han borrado 200 twits de apoyo a Putin y ahora son hooligans de Zelensky. Poca credibilidad queda ya.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (13 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> El excomandante del ejército británico, el coronel Richard Kemp, dijo que Occidente no debe descartar la posibilidad de eliminar a Putin, como hicieron con el terrorista Osama bin Laden, que representaba una amenaza.



Bin Laden...son los padres, eso lo saben hasta en raticulin.

Entierro " secreto" en el mar...


----------



## alnitak (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Bocanegra (13 Mar 2022)

autobuses con refugiados ucranianos acaban de llegar a donetsk


----------



## Teuro (13 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Te imaginas un boicot a los productos chinos? En dos días todos con taparabos y palos.



Si, con la mierda de ropa china que compramos estamos a una temporada de ir con taparrabos, puesto que la ropa china tras 12 semanas de uso se hace jirones o se ha desvanecido por el desague de la lavadora. Y qué iba a ser de la española típica comprando trapitos al peso en el Primark.


----------



## Teuro (13 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Pues, hombre, si son flipados civiles que querían vivir la guerra en primera persona lo entiendo, lo que no entiendo es que soldados veteranos se larguen al primer bombazo, muy veteranos no serán.



Depende de como vieran el percal. Si hay posibilidades se quedan, pero si ven que aquello es el ejército de Pancho Villa lo más inteligente es salir por patas.


----------



## Fmercury1980 (13 Mar 2022)

Observad lo concurridas que estaban las celebraciones por el Día de la Victoria en Jersón en el año 2012:



Y la poca gente que acude ahora:



¡Cómo los han machacado en estos últimos 8 años!


----------



## Seronoser (13 Mar 2022)

INE dijo:


> Que no os engañen, el PIB PPA de Rusia es el sexto pisándole los talones a Alemania. Italia está muy por detrás.



Además Moscú es la tercera ciudad europea tras Londres y París en PIB, y top 10 mundial.
Y tercera ciudad del mundo con más millonarios, tras Hong Kong y Nueva York.


----------



## Anti globalista (13 Mar 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Y que?



para esto citas un mensaje que ocupa media pagina?? ME CAGO EN TUS MUERTOS PUTO LOSER, deja de enmierdar el hilo con tu puta BILIS Y ve a follarte a tu puta madre como buen conejo que eres


----------



## amcxxl (13 Mar 2022)

Leña al mono en los alrededores de Jarkov


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (13 Mar 2022)

Los Bayraktar atacan un puesto de control y comando. A día de hoy no he visto una sola imagen de uno de estos drones derribado por los rusos.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (13 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El contra es que qué necesidad tiene China de hacer ahora por las malas lo que en un futuro caerá como fruta madura por las buenas.



Marketing militar y guerrero. Un claro puñetazo sobre la mesa..

!!!, OTANICOS CHINA ESTÁ AQUÍ!!!...dirán al tiempo que la " mesa" queda hecha añicos (anexión manu militaris) de Taiwán. Y declarar al mar de China meridional, mar territorial, compartido "solo" con Vietnam.


----------



## NPI (13 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Obviamente los paracaidistas militares rusos saltan sin paracaidas de emergencia y no revisan y preparan para salto su paracaidas.
> 
> Es ridiculo ya los bulos que sueltan sobre los rusos a ver si se desmoralizan. Me he leido su hilo y es un niñorata americano de tercera generacion que no ha pisado ni ucrania ni rusia en su puta vida y va diciendo todas las paridas wishful thinking que le caen y le siguen 200.000 supuestas personas.





Es el típico comesoja y blandengue de las RRSS.

P.D.: "64,1 mil seguidores", a saber cuántos son robots de la RS del pájaro azul (Fondos de inversión, Pentágono, etc...).


----------



## perrasno (13 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> SITUACIÓN MILITAR EN EL ESTE DE UCRANIA EL 13 DE MARZO DE 2022 (según southfront)
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 982296



Según esto Rusia está a punto de cumplir su primer gran objetivo militar de la campaña: tomar el control completo de la región de Lugansk. Sólo queda la ciudad de Severodonetsk y parece que la están rodeando.


----------



## kenny220 (13 Mar 2022)

Que traerá desde Azerbayán? 
El otro un c-17 British.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (13 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Rusia está deseando una salida negociada. De esta semana no pasa que acuerden un alto el fuego…



Cada dia más de guerra es una victoria política para Zelensky y una derrota para ...


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (13 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Magufadas



Otro magufo al ignore.


----------



## Vilux (13 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Rusia no posee las armas o la capacidad de red para alcanzar objetivos en movimiento como convoyes de armas con misiles de crucero o balísticos. Esto significa que para interceptar o destruir estos envíos, no solo necesitarán inteligencia procesable, sino..
> 
> Tendrán que estar dispuestos a arriesgarse con aviones tripulados en un espacio aéreo muy disputado...











The Russian army will receive an anti-tank missile system "Hermes"


The state corporation Rostec is preparing to present a new anti-tank missile system (ATGM) "Hermes". According to the available information, it will be seriously different from its predecessors. | Novye Izvestia



en.newizv.ru





_"On the final segment of the trajectory, the speed decreases to 500 m / s, which is a comfortable value for a guided munition that works, among other things, against* moving targets*." _

100 Km de alcance. Se ha usado ya en Siria.









Russia Sent Hermes Tank Destroyer Missile System to Syria


The system is a warning to Moscow's frienemy Ankara. Russia also wants to see how well the weapon works.




nationalinterest.org









__





The media reported on the sending of Russian Hermes missile systems to Syria


After the transfer of Turkish tanks to Idlib, Russia sent Hermes missile systems to Syria




avia-pro.net


----------



## Alvin Red (13 Mar 2022)

Vale en TV3 ya están desvariando en el programa "Conflicte Interio: Ucraina" de Putin que si Putin quiere conquistar el mundo. etc., al final un periodista a dicho que quizás la OTAN no haya tenido en cuenta las necesidades de seguridad de Rusia pero poco más.

Poco interesante y mal planteado creo.


----------



## crocodile (13 Mar 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> Observad lo concurridas que estaban las celebraciones por el Día de la Victoria en Jersón en el año 2012:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aparte de esto no se fian , para que señalarse si a lo mejor en unos meses los ukros vuelven porque Rusia sale de allí.


----------



## JAGGER (13 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> conociendo al papa seguro que tenían los cuervos adiestrados.



Es cuervo, de San Lorenzo, y muy amigo de Rasputin.


----------



## Evil_ (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## ariel77 (13 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> In Moscow, pianist Luka Zatravkin, the son of artist Nikas Safronov, handcuffed himself to a McDonald's door
> 
> In this way he staged a protest. No, not against Russia's war in Ukraine, but against the company's departure from the Russian market, which will close tomorrow, March 14.



Parece un cliente habitual, estará dolido…


----------



## Anti globalista (13 Mar 2022)

es un placer ver desde fuera como colgais la info de los caidos neonazis, sigan así


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (13 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Los Bayraktar atacan un puesto de control y comando. A día de hoy no he visto una sola imagen de uno de estos drones derribado por los rusos.



Yo tampoco pero hasta donde yo se los misiles antiaéreos no llevan ningúna camara.


----------



## Vilux (13 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Los Bayraktar atacan un puesto de control y comando. A día de hoy no he visto una sola imagen de uno de estos drones derribado por los rusos.



No sé si les quedará alguno todavía a los ucropitecos...









Ukraine Bayraktar TB2 UAV shot down by separatist - Defence View


The Bayraktar TB2 Ukraine UAV was shot down for the first time by eastern separatists while it was conducting mortar fire correction, Russian media reported.




www.defenceview.in
















Ukrainian drone Bayraktar shot down in Chernihiv region


A Bayraktar TB2 strike drone was shot down in the Chernihiv region while trying to interfere with a military operation.




avia-pro.net


----------



## Dylan Leary (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## crocodile (13 Mar 2022)

Órdenes de sus amos, hay que escalar el conflicto


----------



## Decimus (13 Mar 2022)

Anti globalista dijo:


> para esto citas un mensaje que ocupa media pagina?? ME CAGO EN TUS MUERTOS PUTO LOSER, deja de enmierdar el hilo con tu puta BILIS Y ve a follarte a tu puta madre como buen conejo que eres



Prorruso de mierda. Follaputin!!


----------



## El amigo (13 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Si el ejército Chino dice "Palante, o Pa' occidente" en guerra convencional llegan a Lisboa en unas semanas. Tiene más de 2.000.000 de soldados, que debe ser bastante más que el de toda Europa junta.



Si dijera eso el ejército chino, los chinos pasarían de 1500 millones a 500 millones en cuestión de días. Y los dos millones de soldados son una caca de vaca.


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Si el ejército Chino dice "Palante, o Pa' occidente" en guerra convencional llegan a Lisboa en unas semanas. Tiene más de 2.000.000 de soldados, que debe ser bastante más que el de toda Europa junta.



Vuestros lefadores los Bastardos tienen la osadia de amenazar a la Gloriosa República Popular de China dirigidos por un demente senil, aconsejado por una piara de narigones con la polla cortada, y eso que están totalmente arruinados , ellos y sus putitas sifiliticas de la Unión Uropeda.


----------



## Gotthard (13 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> El excomandante del ejército británico, el coronel Richard Kemp, dijo que Occidente no debe descartar la posibilidad de eliminar a Putin, como hicieron con el terrorista Osama bin Laden, que representaba una amenaza.



Normal que sea "excomandante" con semejantes ideas. Conociendo un poco el paño, es mas facil para un comando de elite completamente dotado llegar a tener a tiro a Biden que a Putin, que lleva toda su santa vida mirando a sus espaldas y él mismo es un experto en seguridad.


----------



## sociedadponzi (13 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Órdenes de sus amos, hay que escalar el conflicto



Soros ya se fue al bunker


----------



## Michael_Knight (13 Mar 2022)

Evil_ dijo:


>



Los brigadistas extranjeros estos son puro folklore, el problema lo tienen los rusos con los paisanos de Ucrania, que esos no van a salir corriendo y los estoy viendo todos los días en videos y les sobra aplomo, determinación y huevos para luchar por su tierra.


----------



## El amigo (13 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Aparte de esto no se fian , para que señalarse si a lo mejor en unos meses los ukros vuelven porque Rusia sale de allí.



También tendrá algo que ver los bombardeos y la invasión. No veo como no os dais cuenta que Putin ha metido la pata en la manera que ha enfocado el problema ucraniano.


----------



## Vilux (13 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


>



Imprescindible la opinión de una fotógrafa rusa de Barcelona. Cual será su onlyfans?


----------



## Nico (13 Mar 2022)

Camaradas, para avisarles que he sido contactado por una simpática organización financiada por el Sr. Soros y me han ofrecido unos suculentos honorarios para defender la verdad.

Por eso, si me ven ahora atacando conceptualmente la horda invasora soviética a cargo del demente de Putin, no se sorprendan. Hay que defender la libertad y dignidad del valeroso pueblo ucraniano, que está siendo salvajemente invadido sin culpa alguna de su parte.

Así son las cosas.


----------



## DCD (13 Mar 2022)

Me ha hecho demasiada gracia como para no postearlo


----------



## Evil_ (13 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Los brigadistas extranjeros estos son puro folklore, el problema lo tienen los rusos con los paisanos de Ucrania, que esos no van a salir corriendo y los estoy viendo todos los días en videos y les sobra aplomo, determinación y huevos para luchar por su tierra.



Esto no es cuestion de huevos ni determinacion,es cuestion de poder armamentistico.


----------



## Billy Ray (13 Mar 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> No sé si les quedará alguno todavía a los ucropitecos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jojojojo fotos adecuadas para trolear el hilo de Chusky...


----------



## Vilux (13 Mar 2022)

Evil_ dijo:


>



Traduczo lo que dice el prenda...

_Близкие люди нахуй сука! Спали блят! _

Gente cercana a tomar pol culo, cagoen la puta! Estaban durmiendo joder!


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (13 Mar 2022)

Hay que creérselo a pies juntillas y ya.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (13 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Vuestros lefadores los Bastardos tienen la osadia de amenazar a la Gloriosa República Popular de China dirigidos por un demente senil, aconsejado por una piara de narigones con la polla cortada, y eso que están totalmente arruinados , ellos y sus putitas sifiliticas de la Unión Uropeda.



Viendo al glorioso ejercito Rojo Rusky......
Creo que el ejercito chinosky es más de lo mismo, PROPAGANDA.
No voy a entrar ya en debates tecnicos de que en su vida han luchado una guerra moderna... por lo que además añadele experiencia 0.


----------



## Anti globalista (13 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Los brigadistas extranjeros estos son puro folklore, el problema lo tienen los rusos con los paisanos de Ucrania, que esos no van a salir corriendo y los estoy viendo todos los días en videos y les sobra aplomo, determinación y huevos para luchar por su tierra.



se rinden por docenas, no se qué huevos son eso, huevos tienen los follacabras, pero estos se rinden en manadas


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (13 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Camaradas, para avisarles que he sido contactado por una simpática organización financiada por el Sr. Soros y me han ofrecido unos suculentos honorarios para defender la verdad.
> 
> Por eso, si me ven ahora atacando conceptualmente la horda invasora soviética a cargo del demente de Putin, no se sorprendan. Hay que defender la libertad y dignidad del valeroso pueblo ucraniano, que está siendo salvajemente invadido sin culpa alguna de su parte.
> 
> Así son las cosas.



En tu mente suena muy bien, pareces importante y todo.


----------



## Billy Ray (13 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Vuestros lefadores los Bastardos tienen la osadia de amenazar a la Gloriosa República Popular de China dirigidos por un demente senil, aconsejado por una piara de narigones con la polla cortada, y eso que están totalmente arruinados , ellos y sus putitas sifiliticas de la Unión Uropeda.



Jamás creí que llegaría a zanquear a este cabestro...


----------



## El amigo (13 Mar 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Me ha hecho demasiada gracia como para no postearlo




De que peli es?


----------



## Michael_Knight (13 Mar 2022)

Evil_ dijo:


> Esto no es cuestion de huevos ni determinacion,es cuestion de poder armamentistico.



Los afganos discrepan.


----------



## Gotthard (13 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


>



¿Porque todas las mujeras activistas de izquierda tienen profesiones de pinta y colorea?..... "fotografo artistico".


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Mar 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> Soros ya se fue al bunker



OBAMA EN TODO CASO

SE HA PILLADO UNA OPORTUNA UNA BAJA " A LA TRUDEAU "











Que no
que es broma.
estaba preparado para tal dio como hoy. no tiene relacion con situacion de peligro mas alla del precio de la gasopa​


----------



## NPI (14 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Hay que creérselo a pies juntillas y ya.



Aquí tienes al "figura"



P.D.: presentador de la CNN y corresponsal jefe de seguridad nacional.


----------



## Peineto (14 Mar 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Estos paros están dirigidos siempre por los mismos, saben perfectamente que la solución a su problema no existe, sólo buscan desestabilizar el gobierno.



Es una posibilidad que no descarto en modo alguno, pero el problema es que los paros de los camioneros, sin quitarles su derecho a la huelga, siempre perjudican a toda la sociedad al producir problemas de desabastecimiento especialmente en la alimentación. Un problema endiabladamwente complicado que tenemos encima, y que nadie se atreve a solucionar civilizadamente.
Tenemos un problema, y me atrevo a afirmar que en Expaña no hay ni el menor atisbo de posible solución, dada la incompetencia funcional de toda la casta política . 
Vivimos tiempos interesantes, sí, pero recuerden que no se trata de un buen deseo, sino de una maldición china.


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Viendo al glorioso ejercito Rojo Rusky......
> Creo que el ejercito chinosky es más de lo mismo, PROPAGANDA.
> No voy a entrar ya en debates tecnicos de que en su vida han luchado una guerra moderna... por lo que además añadele experiencia 0.



¿Los Bastardos han terminado de correr desde que salieron de Kabul o les dura la cagalera?


----------



## Xan Solo (14 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Camaradas, para avisarles que he sido contactado por una simpática organización financiada por el Sr. Soros y me han ofrecido unos suculentos honorarios para defender la verdad.
> 
> Por eso, si me ven ahora atacando conceptualmente la horda invasora soviética a cargo del demente de Putin, no se sorprendan. Hay que defender la libertad y dignidad del valeroso pueblo ucraniano, que está siendo salvajemente invadido sin culpa alguna de su parte.
> 
> Así son las cosas.




Yo confieso que estoy viendo la luz, también. Y soy baratito, por unos pocos miles de euros, me vendo.

Y pongo la cama, si hace falta.


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Mar 2022)

_Después de que el ejército ruso capturó Izumy, se produjeron combates alrededor de Barvenkovo. Todo el ejército ucraniano de Donetsk en peligro. _


----------



## alnitak (14 Mar 2022)

Evil_ dijo:


>


----------



## Gotthard (14 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Si el ejército Chino dice "Palante, o Pa' occidente" en guerra convencional llegan a Lisboa en unas semanas. Tiene más de 2.000.000 de soldados, que debe ser bastante más que el de toda Europa junta.



Esos son los de servicio activo. En reserva tiene hasta 200 millones de fulanos.


----------



## crocodile (14 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> También tendrá algo que ver los bombardeos y la invasión. No veo como no os dais cuenta que Putin ha metido la pata en la manera que ha enfocado el problema ucraniano.



Como tenía que enfocarlo ?, dejando que siguieran matando rusos en Donbas, ? dejando a Ucrania entrar en la OTAN ? , O dejando como habían pedido que tuvieran armas atómicas a 5 min de Moscú ?


----------



## kelden (14 Mar 2022)

Al final van a poner los cuarteles y los depósitos de combustible y armas en la misma muga con Polonia, a ver si hay suerte un Kalibr de esos se pasa de largo ....


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (14 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


>




Debe estar la cosa jodida en Rusia si tienen tantos opositores… a ver si convocan plazas ya.


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Mar 2022)

para los ninos rrata que pululan por el forillo mierdil de Kalopez, mira lo que les pasa a los que juegan al COD o al arma o battlefield, la pregunta es si reiniciarán la partida de nuevo, oh wait, que solo tenian una vida. A esto lo llamo desnazificacion como tiene que ser. Que se pudran todos los que van a las legiones de nenazas extranjeras terminan crujientes y de estiercol para el campo.


----------



## kelden (14 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Si dijera eso el ejército chino, los chinos pasarían de 1500 millones a 500 millones en cuestión de días. Y los dos millones de soldados son una caca de vaca.



Si los 1.500k millones de chinos dan una patada en el suelo todos a la vez, hay un terremoto en madrid ....


----------



## Bubi (14 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Les URGE. Van 17 días ya, nada de lo previsto.
> 
> De momento marean la perdiz en las negociaciones hasta que consigan sus objetivos, pero por dentro están CAGADOS de lo lento que va el tema militar.



y esto lo sabes porque te lo ha dicho Putin que te ha llamado desde el baño del Kremlin???????

los rusos no son especialmente espectaculares, que la blitzkrieg es algo mas bien PRUSIANO, PRUSIA no RUSIA;


----------



## kelden (14 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Los brigadistas extranjeros estos son puro folklore, el problema lo tienen los rusos con los paisanos de Ucrania, que esos no van a salir corriendo y los estoy viendo todos los días en videos y les sobra aplomo, determinación y huevos para luchar por su tierra.



No creas .... Peor que los terroristas chechenos de hace 20 años no van a ser ....  Ya sabes como acabaron con ellos, no?


----------



## sikBCN (14 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> La administración militar de Lviv ya ha comunicado 35 muertos y 134 heridos como consecuencia del bombardeo del campo de entrenamiento de Yavorivsky
> 
> Allí se encontraba un número no especificado de instructores de la OTAN.



Game Over a los tramposos de la Otan.


----------



## El amigo (14 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si los 1.500k millones de chinos dan una patada en el suelo todos a la vez, hay un terremoto en madrid ....



China por mucho que te parezca sigue sin tener un ejército igual a los occidentales. 
De hecho mucho de su ejército es copia del ruso


----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)

Totalmente de acuerdo contigo. Una cosa es el respeto a la libertad de expresión y otra defender la masacre a un país democrático en pleno siglo XXI. Estos personajes que hacen analtecimiento del terrorismo y las masacres deberían ser juzgados.


----------



## Marchamaliano (14 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> La administración militar de Lviv ya ha comunicado 35 muertos y 134 heridos como consecuencia del bombardeo del campo de entrenamiento de Yavorivsky
> 
> Allí se encontraba un número no especificado de instructores de la OTAN.



Ha dolido la muerte de mercenarios otánicos por lo visto. Ha debido hacer mucha pupa si.


----------



## NPI (14 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> ¿Porque todas las mujeras activistas de izquierda tienen profesiones de pinta y colorea?..... "fotografo artistico".



La "opositora" que no la conoce nadie y que vive en Barcelona desde hace 4 años. 

Ahora adivinar dónde se encuentra la sede en España de la OSF


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Va a empezar un directo con la periodista y youtuber rusa-española Liu Sivaya en el canal de Gisbert:



Me ha dejado preocupado Gisbert (mirad el directo). Opina que, teniendo en cuenta 1) las declaraciones de ayer de Biden (que si Rusia ataca territorio OTAN habrá respuesta, excusatio non petita y terreno preparado para cualquier falsa bandera en territorio OTAN como excusa para entrar abiertamente en la guerra), 2) el apoyo militar exterior que está recibiendo Ucrania (sin duda al menos apoyo logístico, inteligencia, satélites, etc., que demuestran implicación de la OTAN ya ahora mismo) y 3) el estado frágil de Zelensky internamente (las fuerzas y grupos paramilitares ucranianos no le van a dejar claudicar, es decir, hacer una salida pactada con Rusia, le van a exigir pelear hasta la victoria o la derrota bajo amenaza de poner a otro en su lugar + tiro de gracia seguramente), se teme una escalada del conflicto con entrada abierta de la OTAN. Yo aporto además la escalada en las sanciones entre ayer y hoy, incluida la amenaza que han hecho a China hoy de que no complemente con sus compras a Rusia el bloqueo, palabras mayores que ya implican a la otra gran potencia. Que USA, en definitiva, haya decidido finalmente ir a por todas, es decir, a desbaratar militarmente a Rusia. El riesgo es muy grande ahora mismo, el mayor de gran conflicto planetario desde 1945. El departamento de estado y el pentágono se han vuelto locos, y los inanes líderes europeos están haciendo el mayor papelón de la historia en mucho tiempo. Me voy a la cama pesimista hoy.


----------



## Iskra (14 Mar 2022)

Kadyrov's Chechen troops rush to help DPR army


A battalion of Kadyrov’s fighters has arrived in the Donbass. A huge column of troops has entered the DPR, as evidenced by a video of eyewitnesses Chechen troops are assisting Russian troops in an operation of denzification of Ukraine. Chechens are currently waiting for a reinforcement. It is...




en.news-front.info








*A battalion of Kadyrov’s fighters has arrived in the Donbass. A huge column of troops has entered the DPR, as evidenced by a video of eyewitnesses*
Chechen troops are assisting Russian troops in an operation of denzification of Ukraine.
Chechens are currently waiting for a reinforcement. It is being formed in Grozny at a rapid pace. All Chechen men are eager to fight the Banderites.

RussiaUkraine


----------



## Focus in (14 Mar 2022)

__





Un español, desde el frente en Kiev: « Lo peor ha sido enfrentarse a los chechenos. Son lo peor que te puedes encontrar aquí"


https://www.larazon.es/internacional/20220313/e4ckfds6nncg3nid6242fdbpj4.html




www.burbuja.info


----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)

No se por qué pero creo que veremos algún misil ruso "perdido" que acabará en territorio Polaco. 

Al tiempo...


----------



## Gotthard (14 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Pero ésto qué cojones es
> 
> .



Flipo, me he metido en el video en que entrevistan a un español que estaba ahi y el colega esta totalmente zumbado por como habla, no se si esta en shock o es que estaba ya asi de flipado cuando lo reclutaron.









Un superviviente español del ataque a la base militar cercana a Polonia: "Destruyeron las poblaciones colindantes"


Un superviviente del ataque a la base militar cerca de Polonia habla en Antena 3 Noticias sobre cómo ha vivido el bombardeo.




www.antena3.com


----------



## Marchamaliano (14 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No se por qué pero creo que veremos algún misil ruso "perdido" que acabará en territorio Polaco.
> 
> Al tiempo...



Lo estás deseando cabrón. Espero que no llegues ni al búnker. Malnacido.


----------



## kelden (14 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> China por mucho que te parezca sigue sin tener un ejército igual a los occidentales.
> De hecho mucho de su ejército es copia del ruso



Yo no he dicho nada de su ejército, no tengo ni puta idea de si es bueno, malo, mejor o peor. He hecho un chiste malo ....


----------



## [IΞI] (14 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Cada dia más de guerra es una victoria política y una derrota militar para Zelensky...



Di que sí coño jajjaja si quien no se consuela es porque no quiere 

lol

este jilo no será la última humillación para los globalistas, vendrán muchas más


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Iskra (14 Mar 2022)

Ukraine's denazification operation: Operational update on 13 March (updated)


18:49 A total of 3,736 Ukrainian military infrastructure objects have been taken out of action during the operation – Russian Defence Ministry. Destroyed: 100 aircraft, 139 unmanned aerial vehicles, 1,234 tanks and other armoured combat vehicles, 122 multiple rocket launchers, 452 field...




en-news--front-info.translate.goog






*Operación de desnazificación de Ucrania: Actualización operativa el 13 de marzo (actualizado)*

13.03.2022 18:51








18:49 Un total de 3.736 objetos de infraestructura militar ucraniana quedaron fuera de servicio durante la operación – Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia. Destruidos: 100 aviones, 139 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 1.234 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 122 lanzacohetes múltiples, 452 cañones de artillería y morteros de campaña, 1.013 vehículos militares especiales.

18:39 El líder checheno, Ramzan Kadyrov, ha dicho que las unidades de las fuerzas de seguridad de Chechenia están "muy cerca" de Kiev.

18:02 De los 200 mercenarios extranjeros que llegan a Ucrania, 170 han cambiado de opinión sobre la lucha – periodista estadounidense Nolan Piterson. Dijo que la mayoría de los combatientes extranjeros no habían decidido participar en los combates porque su área de preparación fue alcanzada hoy por un ataque con misiles. Probablemente se trate del campo de entrenamiento de Yavoriv en la región de Lviv.

18:01 Un misil ucraniano Tochka-U fue interceptado cerca de Kherson. Según una fuente, fue disparado desde la dirección de Tsuryupinsk y fue derribado por el sistema Pantsir-S1 SAM.

16:30 El periodista muerto resultó ser un trabajador de la inteligencia estadounidense. Un portavoz del New York Times ha negado que Brendt Renaud, periodista fallecido en Ucrania, estuviera trabajando para la publicación. Al final resultó que, anteriormente había sido visto en la operación estadounidense en Irak: los medios iraníes lo identificaron como un oficial de inteligencia estadounidense.

15:46 El Ministerio de Defensa publica otro video del ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas a las posiciones de las AFU. Las imágenes muestran la destrucción de dos unidades BMP por artillería en los suburbios de Kiev. Anteriormente, el ministerio mostró un video de la destrucción de un puesto de mando de campo de la AFU en la región de Kiev.

15:38 El ejército ruso toma bajo su control la ciudad de Izyum en la región de Kharkiv.

15:31 Los ukronazis del ejército ucraniano han ocupado las instalaciones de dos escuelas para sus posiciones en Odessa.

14:27 Ha surgido información sobre el secuestro del alcalde de Dniprorudnyy, Yevhen Maveyev. 
Por cierto, no es el primero. Este es el segundo caso con alcaldes en la región de Zaporizhzhya.









12:50 En Izyum, los soldados de las AFU intentaron refugiarse en un puesto de control de la policía de tránsito de los bombardeos. Casi lograron llegar, pero fueron alcanzados por un golpe de Smerch a unos metros del escondite. Imágenes de drones.









12:42 El canal de telegramas ucraniano Resident informa que Azov ha exigido asistencia militar urgente del Estado Mayor o Mariupol caerá en unos días, casi sin reservas y el armamento pesado destruido por las tropas rusas.


12:37 Una semana antes de la huelga de esta mañana en el campo de entrenamiento de Yavoriv, un asesor del jefe de la Oficina Presidencial de Ucrania hablaba de que se colocaría allí un gran número de reclutas en las filas de la AFU.


Los lugareños también informan de una gran cantidad de ambulancias en las cercanías de la instalación militar afectada.

10:55 Las fuerzas aéreas y de defensa aérea de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia derriban un avión Su-24 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania cerca de Lyubimovka y dos vehículos aéreos no tripulados. Un total de 99 aviones militares y 128 drones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania destruidos durante la operación – Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.

10:18 Ministerio de Defensa: Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han destruido casi 3.700 objetivos militares ucranianos.

8:36 La fuerza aérea rusa ataca el aeródromo militar en Kramatorsk.


7:00 de la mañana, se supo sobre la huelga en el campo de entrenamiento de Yavoriv en la región de Lviv. Este colosal sistema de campos de tiro, direcciones de tanques, centros de entrenamiento, etc., heredado por Ucrania después del colapso de la URSS.

6:00 Puntos de tiro nacionalistas ucranianos ubicados en edificios residenciales en las afueras de Mariupol destruidos.

2:00 La gente en las redes sociales dice que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas están disparando proyectiles de fósforo a Popasna desde Severodonetsk. Los lugareños notan un olor distintivo a cloro.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> para los ninos rrata que pululan por el forillo mierdil de Kalopez, mira lo que les pasa a los que juegan al COD o al arma o battlefield, la pregunta es si reiniciarán la partida de nuevo, oh wait, que solo tenian una vida. A esto lo llamo desnazificacion como tiene que ser. Que se pudran todos los que van a las legiones de nenazas extranjeras terminan crujientes y de estiercol para el campo.



siempre es una pena por que estos pobres al final son lo que vemos 
por lo menos el que sale

gente que no sabe ni lo que va

luego si que se ven por ahi tarados machateros psicopatas totales , pero bueno.


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> rusia 6500 misiles atomicos
> usa 4500 misiles atomicos
> china 350 misiles atomicos...
> 
> no se si se ve claro



No se deje engañar por los números, mientras los rusos apuntan a CENTENARES de ciudades occidentales en aproximadamente 40 países, los occidentales se concentran básicamente en una TREINTENA de ciudades rusas, bueno, supongo que habrá unos cuantos reservados a China. Hay cierta descompensación entre Rusos y Occidente.


----------



## NPI (14 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Como tenía que enfocarlo ?, dejando que siguieran matando rusos en Donbas, ? dejando a Ucrania entrar en la OTAN ? , O dejando como habían pedido que tuvieran armas atómicas a 5 min de Moscú ?



Tenemos una nueva "cuenta" sacada del horno.


> *Esto es una opinión.
> Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.*
> 
> El 8 marzo 2022 dando comienzo al exterminio del Donbás.
> ...


----------



## Mabuse (14 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Camaradas, para avisarles que he sido contactado por una simpática organización financiada por el Sr. Soros y me han ofrecido unos suculentos honorarios para defender la verdad.
> 
> Por eso, si me ven ahora atacando conceptualmente la horda invasora soviética a cargo del demente de Putin, no se sorprendan. Hay que defender la libertad y dignidad del valeroso pueblo ucraniano, que está siendo salvajemente invadido sin culpa alguna de su parte.
> 
> Así son las cosas.



¿Quedan huecos libres? Es para un amigo.


----------



## Gotthard (14 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No se por qué pero creo que veremos algún misil ruso "perdido" que acabará en territorio Polaco.
> 
> Al tiempo...



Lamentablemente, si. Ucrania técnicamente no tiene otra salida para sobrevivir que escalar. Seran los propios ucranianos los que lo hagan.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Mar 2022)

Y Odessa pa cuando.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (14 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Di que sí coño jajjaja si quien no se consuela es porque no quiere
> 
> lol
> 
> este jilo no será la última humillación para los globalistas, vendrán muchas más



No podéis caer más bajo que cambias mi frase......

La repito:

Cada dia que aguanta Ucrania es una victoria politica para Zelensky y una derrota para .....


----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)

¿Creeis que Rusia tiene el nivel de democracia que Europa occidental? Yo no. 

¿Sabeis de algún país de Europa occidental donde hoy en día se haya construido una autarquía para prolongarse un individuo en lo posible en el poder? Yo no. 

Y todo ello a pesar de que creo que Europa occidental y USA tienen también un mea culpa que entonar, pero no puedo posicionarme a favor del nuevo zar.


----------



## Iskra (14 Mar 2022)

Military report of the LPR. Situation on the line of contact on March 13 (updated)


18:07 The DPR has already liberated 90 settlements – the republic’s territorial defence headquarters. 17:05 Operational line from the administration of the Petrovsky district of Donetsk received information about damage caused by shelling from the AFU at addresses: Aleksandrovka: – 223, 246...




en-news--front-info.translate.goog




*Informe militar de la LPR. Situación en la línea de contacto a 13 de marzo (actualizado)*

13.03.2022 18:12







18:07 La DPR ya ha liberado 90 asentamientos, el cuartel general de defensa territorial de la república.

17:05 La línea operativa de la administración del distrito de Petrovsky de Donetsk recibió información sobre los daños causados por los bombardeos de la AFU en las direcciones:

Aleksandrovka:
– 223, 246 Shkolnaya str.

El pueblo de la mina Trudovskaya:
– 298, 301 Petrovskogo str.
Además, se informó de un incendio en: 227 Petrovskogo Street.

Además, se desactivó Aleksandrovka y el asentamiento minero Trudovskaya. También según información aclarada de la administración del distrito de Petrovsky de Donetsk, se recibió información sobre los daños causados por los bombardeos de la AFU del asentamiento minero Trudovskaya en las calles Nakhimovskaya 36, 38 y 40. Se sigue recibiendo información sobre las consecuencias del bombardeo. recibió.

17:00 Como resultado del bombardeo de la AFU en el distrito de Petrovsky de Donetsk, 9 contenedores en el territorio de los centros comerciales ubicados en la calle Petrovsky – Sede de Defensa Territorial de la RPD. Los bomberos están localizando el fuego en el lugar del bombardeo.

15:30 Según algunas fuentes, las tropas de la CSTO pueden entrar en Donbas.

15:19 Las fuerzas de LPR en el curso de una ofensiva en la dirección de Popasnya han descubierto escenas de asesinatos masivos de civiles cerca de la vía férrea, una declaración urgente del portavoz militar de LPR, el teniente mayor IM Filiponenko.

15:10 Las redes sociales publican imágenes, presumiblemente de Kramatorsk, que muestran la aviación rusa en el cielo.

13:05 Las AFU volvieron a abrir fuego en el distrito Kievskiy de la ciudad. Se incendió una casa en la calle Pankratova 1, cabecera de Donetsk Kulemzin.

12:43 Un civil resultó herido durante un bombardeo del ejército ucraniano en Olenivka en la RPD.

12:16 Las unidades militares ucranianas registraron bombardeos desde la dirección: Marinka – Oleksandrivka: se dispararon 6 minas de calibre 120 mm.

11:41 Las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han avanzado hasta 14 kilómetros en 24 horas. Las tropas del DNR ya han liberado 89 asentamientos, incluidos Pavlovka, Nikolskoye, Vladimirovka, Blagodatnoye – medios.

11:20 Según los informes, las AFU bombardearon una unidad de bomberos y rescate en Dokuchaievsk.

11:02 Los bombardeos de las AFU alcanzaron el Hospital Infantil No. 1 en Donetsk. Un proyectil impactó en el techo de la institución médica. Cuando el proyectil golpeó el techo, ¡había pacientes, médicos, personal médico y niños adentro!

11:00 Un grupo armado de nacionalistas ucranianos del sector derecho abandonó la ciudad de Mariupol antes de que las fuerzas de la RPD la rodearan por completo y se trasladaran a una aldea en la región de Zaporizhia, dijo Eduard Basurin.

10:58 Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia: Las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia han liberado a unos 300 ciudadanos y monjes retenidos como rehenes por militantes del batallón nacional Aidar en el Monasterio de la Santa Dormición Nikolo-Vasilyevsky en Nikolsk, cerca de Donetsk.

10:35 96 personas evacuadas de Mariupol y sus suburbios Durante las últimas 24 horas, 96 personas, incluidos 20 niños, han sido evacuadas de Mariupol y los asentamientos en sus alrededores a Bezymennoye en el distrito de Novoazovsk. Así lo informó el Cuartel General de Defensa Territorial de la DPR. Por el momento se encuentran en el punto de asistencia de evacuación, que ha sido desplegado por el Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia de la RPD. Un total de 863 personas han sido evacuadas a Bezymennoye entre el 5 de marzo y las 08:00 horas del 13 de marzo.

10:20 Los combatientes del Batallón Nacional Aydar equiparon posiciones de tiro justo en el territorio del Monasterio Ortodoxo de la Santa Dormición de San Nicolás en Nikolsk. Unos 300 civiles y monjes fueron tomados como rehenes.

9:44 Una tubería principal de calefacción en Yasynuvata resultó dañada por los bombardeos de las tropas ucranianas, 2.700 suscriptores quedaron sin suministro eléctrico: el cuartel general de defensa de la RPD.

9:13 Las fuerzas de defensa aérea interceptaron ya el decimoquinto misil Tochka-U sobre la república. Los militantes ucranianos utilizaron misiles Tochka-U en dirección a Shakhtyorsk, como lo hicieron ayer. Cabe señalar que los escombros del misil derribado cayeron en las inmediaciones de la escuela No 1.

8:50 Los medios informan que, como resultado del bombardeo en Yasynuvata, los edificios de apartamentos y las casas privadas en la calle Mashinostroiteley, la calle B.Khmelnitskogo y la calle Molodezhnaya resultaron dañadas. Había 2.700 suscriptores sin electricidad. La calefacción principal estaba rota. Todos los servicios de emergencia eliminan las consecuencias del incendio. Sin víctimas.








8:43 La mezquita catedral "Akhat Jami" en el norte de Donetsk es dañada por el fuego de AFU. Está ubicado en la avenida Marshal Zhukov en el distrito Kuybyshevsky de Donetsk. La mezquita ha sido atacada repetidamente por combatientes ucranianos.








La JCCC informa que se registraron bombardeos desde la dirección de las AFU:

08:20 np Marinka – Donetsk (distrito de Petrovsky): se dispararon 4 proyectiles de calibre 122 mm.

08:10 Krasnogorovka – Staromykhailivka: 14 morteros de 120 mm disparados;

07:30 Avdiivka – Yasynuvata: 8 proyectiles de calibre 122 mm disparados;

07.20 Hubo bombardeos desde la dirección de Verhnetoretske (norte) a Panteleimonovka: se dispararon 6 minas con un calibre de 120 mm - JCCC.

7:00 El JCCC informó que formaciones armadas ucranianas registraron tres bombardeos de tres asentamientos LPR. Una casa residencial fue destruida, 3 casas, un edificio agrícola, la escuela secundaria No.12 y una tubería de gas de media presión DN-57 mm resultaron dañadas en Irmino. Quince abonados se quedaron sin suministro de gas.


----------



## Marchamaliano (14 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Y Odessa pa cuando.



Allí se van a ajustar MUCHAS pero que MUCHAS cuentas.


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> China no quiere que Putin gane o pierda en Ucrania en realidad, quiere que Rusia quede en una posición de dependencia, con Putin o con su sucesor y que no quede en manos de EEUU en ningún caso. Es un viejo sueño chino que se puede hacer realidad y se cantarán canciones si se produce como parece probable.
> 
> Lo que naturalmente China no quiere es que haya una guerra nuclear, esto sí es muy serio y ahí China si intervendría si la cosa se pudre tanto. De que lado? llegados al límite del que sea necesario para que no suceda eso. Todo el hemisferio norte quedaría en la miseria con unas cuantas nukes de las gordas.



De hecho una guerra nuclear le sucederían más guerras nucleares. ¿Qué pasaría si naciones como México que no reciben ningún impacto pero si se comen el invierno nuclear y la radiación? Pues muy sencillo, tirar hacia abajo. ¿Qué haría China? Pues también muy sencillo, decirle a los australianos que hagan el favor de morirse que Australia va a ser la China de invierno. Lo mismo con Chile, Argentina, Brasil. Se enfrentarían contra potencias nucleares por invadirles y establecerse lo que dure el invierno, es decir, más guerra.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (14 Mar 2022)

El ataque a la base de Yavoriv no es el primero que hace Rusia en el oeste de Ucrania aunque leyendo a los mass mierda puede parecer que sí, lo que es surrealista es que alguien en la OTAN al parecer pensaba que podían seguir manteniendo una instalación como esa dentro de Ucrania como antes de la invasión y que los rusos no iban a hacer nada sabiendo que ya bombardearon objetivos en el oeste de Ucrania y que podrían volver a hacerlo....

Por otro lado estos genios quieren montarle a Rusia una guerra asimétrica de desgaste pero la base de operaciones que tenían ahí es de lo mas convencional y con un tamaño muy poco "asimétrico" a juzgar por los vídeos, ....ésto es como si los del Vietcong hubieran concentrado en un sólo punto todos los refuerzos, armas y suministros que recibían por la ruta Ho Chi Minh.... no habrían durado ni dos telediarios


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (14 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



Lo del loco zar resulta que desgraciadamente es verdad. LOCO


----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> No podéis caer más bajo que cambias mi frase......
> 
> La repito:
> 
> Cada dia que aguanta Ucrania es una victoria politica para Zelensky y una derrota para .....



El ejército ruso era la maravilla bélica del Este y ahora está pidiendo auxilio a China para acabar con Ucrania.


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> siempre es una pena por que estos pobres al final son lo que vemos
> por lo menos el que sale
> 
> gente que no sabe ni lo que va
> ...



Lavrov avisó que no fueran y que si iban serian objetivo militar ni aplicarian el convenio de ginebra al considerarlos mercenarios o terroristas, pena ninguna, que vayan a llorar a su casita, suerte de que esten vivos.


----------



## Felio (14 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Si el ejército Chino dice "Palante, o Pa' occidente" en guerra convencional llegan a Lisboa en unas semanas. Tiene más de 2.000.000 de soldados, que debe ser bastante más que el de toda Europa junta.



Esos 2.000.000 necesitan: comida, gasolina, balas y otros cosas. La guerra se gana con logística, y tener un ejercito enorme gasta mucho.

Corea del Norte tiene 1m de soldados, pero cualquier potencia les puede vencer.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (14 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Hay que creérselo a pies juntillas y ya.



Pues mira, en drones si que podrían ayudar los Chinos a los Rusos, en UCAVs van más avanzados y les podría valer para tener presencia 24 horas en la frontera occidental de Ucrania.

Un buen bicho con bastante éxito de ventas.

CAIG Wing Loong II - Wikipedia.


----------



## El amigo (14 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> De hecho una guerra nuclear le sucederían más guerras nucleares. ¿Qué pasaría si naciones como México que no reciben ningún impacto pero si se comen el invierno nuclear y la radiación? Pues muy sencillo, tirar hacia abajo. ¿Qué haría China? Pues también muy sencillo, decirle a los australianos que hagan el favor de morirse que Australia va a ser la China de invierno. Lo mismo con Chile, Argentina, Brasil. Se enfrentarían contra potencias nucleares por invadirles y establecerse lo que dure el invierno, es decir, más guerra.



No te preocupes por eso. Que si hay una guerra nuclear no va a haber mucha gente que tire para abajo. De hecho dudo que abajo se este muy bien también.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (14 Mar 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> No sé si les quedará alguno todavía a los ucropitecos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




La segunda foto no es de este conflicto, creo que es de la guerra entre Armenia y Azerbayán del año pasado, ya se hablo de ello en el foro.

A estas alturas de la película no debería quedar ni uno volando.


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Los diez paises que reciben mayor cantidad de trigo ruso y ucraniano, son todos musulmanes, empezando por Indonesia y Egipto e incluyendo Morroko. Me pregunto si son victimas colaterales del pifostio o estaba calculado.
> Arab Springs incoming.



Es el chantaje para poner de rodillas a Europa cuando los hambrientos decidan lanzarse a ella.


----------



## ccartech (14 Mar 2022)

Zelensky publicó un video en el que supuestamente visitó hoy el hospital con soldados heridos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con una mujer que murió el 28 de febrero.


----------



## alfonbass (14 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> ¿Porque todas las mujeras activistas de izquierda tienen profesiones de pinta y colorea?..... "fotografo artistico".



Habría que ver qué haces tu...


----------



## ccartech (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## giovachapin (14 Mar 2022)

Pues ojala no se desate otro conflicto en otro parte, con Korea haciendo maniobras, Iran lanzando misiles e India disparando misiles por "error"


----------



## alfonbass (14 Mar 2022)

Bubi dijo:


> y esto lo sabes porque te lo ha dicho Putin que te ha llamado desde el baño del Kremlin???????
> 
> los rusos no son especialmente espectaculares, que la blitzkrieg es algo mas bien PRUSIANO, PRUSIA no RUSIA;



Si, han montado esto los rusos para darse paseos por el campo ucraniano, que es lo que llevan 2 semanas haciendo...


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (14 Mar 2022)

Golpe de Putin a la ayuda militar de Occidente a Ucrania


----------



## crocodile (14 Mar 2022)

Encuesta , que emisora es más pro USA/OTAN ?, En dura pugna .

Mediaset,
Fox News.
BBC,
CNN,
TVE


----------



## Felio (14 Mar 2022)

> Según la inteligencia británica:
> 
> Rusia ha aislado a Ucrania del comercio marítimo internacional.
> 
> ...













ENTRE GUERRAS


Análisis de geopolítica y seguimiento de conflictos independiente. Nuestro Instagram/Web/Patrón y más: https://linktr.ee/entre_guerras




t.me


----------



## kelden (14 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No se deje engañar por los números, mientras los rusos apuntan a CENTENARES de ciudades occidentales en aproximadamente 40 países, los occidentales se concentran básicamente en una TREINTENA de ciudades rusas, bueno, supongo que habrá unos cuantos reservados a China. Hay cierta descompensación entre Rusos y Occidente.



Otro pardillo ..... Ni nosotros vamos a bombardear sus ciudades ni ellos las nuestras. Tu imagina como se iba a quedar España si sueltan un nukazo en Vandellós y otro en Almaraz o Trillo. Para qué van a bombardear Madrid? Bombardean Madrid, todos se mueren ... la vida sigue .... Bombardean Trillo ... al día siguiente media España con síndrome de radiación aguda .... hospitales llenos, empresas paradas ... caos .... desgobierno .... desestructuración social acelerada, etc....etc... Lo vas pillando de que va esto? Añade si quieres un PEM sobre el pais para joder más la cosa. Muertos en el ataque? Los que hubiera en las centrales. Resultado real: España en la edad de piedra con el 90 % de la población enferma por radiación.

La guerra nuclear es mucho más puta de lo que pensais.


----------



## Wein (14 Mar 2022)

Felio dijo:


> Esos 2.000.000 necesitan: comida, gasolina, balas y otros cosas. La guerra se gana con logística, y tener un ejercito enorme gasta mucho.
> 
> Corea del Norte tiene 1m de soldados, pero cualquier potencia les puede vencer.



Corea del Norte es intocable porque puede arrasar Seul con armamento convencional, Artilleria y cohete de artilleria. Además misiles balisticos a Japon, tambien convencionales.

Caerá cuando quiera China pero le interesa tenerla ahí como perro al que puede soltar la correa.


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Mar 2022)

para los que dicen que los rusos bombardean a civiles esta periodista francesa te lo desmiente in situ, son los ukronanzis los que estan matando a su propia poblacion, son escoria no respetan ni a su gente


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Me ha hecho demasiada gracia como para no postearlo



Pues sí, la pura realidad. El salvador te ahorca por partida doble.


----------



## [IΞI] (14 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Zelensky publicó un video en el que supuestamente visitó hoy el hospital con soldados heridos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con una mujer que murió el 28 de febrero.



Estáis dando por hecho que Zelensky a intentado colar un burdo montaje y obviando la posibilidad de que el mesías globalista la haya resucitado

Esta es sin duda su gran victoria política de hoy


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (14 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Esos son los de servicio activo. En reserva tiene hasta 200 millones de fulanos.



Yo ya le he dicho hace unos días, RpCh te pone 50 millones pertrechados en un par de meses y entrenados ya! 

simplemente, el idiotanato entró en la edad idiota, pero en su cabeza( de idotas) aún bien como en Grease.

Será duro para ellos


----------



## Felio (14 Mar 2022)

Mapa sobre la situación en Ucrania, elaborado por el Ministerio de Defensa Británico

13 marzo 2022



Mapa de Ucrania según fuentes rusas










ENTRE GUERRAS


Análisis de geopolítica y seguimiento de conflictos independiente. Nuestro Instagram/Web/Patrón y más: https://linktr.ee/entre_guerras




t.me


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Otro pardillo ..... Ni nosotros vamos a bombardear sus ciudades ni ellos las nuestras. Tu imagina como se iba a quedar España si sueltan un nukazo en Vandellós y otro en Almaraz o Trillo. Para qué van a bombardear Madrid? Bombardean Madrid, todos se mueren ... la vida sigue .... Bombardean Trillo ... al día siguiente media España con síndrome de radiación aguda .... hospitales llenos, empresas paradas ... caos .... desgobierno .... desestructuración social acelerada, etc....etc... Lo vas pillando de que va esto? Añade si quieres un PEM sobre el pais para joder más la cosa. Muertos en el ataque? Los que hubiera en las centrales. Resultado real: España en la edad de piedra con el 90 % de la población enferma por radiación.
> 
> La guerra nuclear es mucho más puta de lo que pensais.



Tú es que has vivido varias y lo puedes explicar. Imagino.


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Mar 2022)

esto tambien lo hizo la misma periodista francesa mencionada mas arriba qeu estuvo en los comienzos de esta guerra en el 2015


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> No te preocupes por eso. Que si hay una guerra nuclear no va a haber mucha gente que tire para abajo. De hecho dudo que abajo se este muy bien también.



Los hemisferios terrestres son climatológicamente bastante independientes. En el norte el viento gira de oeste a este, en el sur de este a oeste. Solo los "remolinos" del ecuador intercambian vientos.


----------



## kelden (14 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Tú es que has vivido varias y lo puedes explicar. Imagino.



Yo te cuento lo que te puedes esperar de una guerra nuclear y de la insuperable capacidad del ser humano para hacer el mal.


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Los hemisferios terrestres son climatológicamente bastante independientes. En el norte el viento gira de oeste a este, en el sur de este a oeste. Solo los "remolinos" del ecuador intercambian vientos.



Me temo que tienes que estudiar un poco más la circulación global de la atmósfera.


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Yo te cuento lo que te puedes esperar de una guerra nuclear y de la insuperable capacidad del ser humano para hacer el mal.



Bueno, tú me cuentas lo que tú te imaginas.


----------



## silenus (14 Mar 2022)

Golpe de Putin a la ayuda militar de Occidente a Ucrania


Vladimir Putin subió este domingo un peldaño más de la escalera para internacionalizar su invasión de Ucrania, e involucrar a otros actores en el conflicto provocado por su...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Salamandra (14 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Ha dolido la muerte de mercenarios otánicos por lo visto. Ha debido hacer mucha pupa si.



¿Y ese personal es reemplazable?. Porque a los primeros los pillaron, con suerte, porque fueron en tiempos de paz pero ¿quien es el que les releva?


----------



## John Nash (14 Mar 2022)

China afirma que "la cuestión de Taiwán es puramente un asunto interno" y "cualquiera que cause problemas sufrirá las peores consecuencias"


"Nadie ni ninguna fuerza puede detener la tendencia histórica de que China resolverá la cuestión de Taiwán y logrará una reunificación nacional completa", aseguró el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa Nacional chino, el coronel superior Tan Kefei.




actualidad.rt.com













EE.UU. amenaza a China con consecuencias si intenta ayudar a Rusia a evadir sanciones


"Nos aseguraremos de que ni China ni nadie más pueda compensar a Rusia por estas pérdidas", declaró el asesor de seguridad nacional de la Casa Blanca, Jake Sullivan.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## kelden (14 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Bueno, tú me cuentas lo que tú te imaginas.



Si a mi, que soy un bendito, se me ocurre eso, imagínate lo que se ocurre a Putin que no es malo, es lo siguiente....


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Otro pardillo ..... Ni nosotros vamos a bombardear sus ciudades ni ellos las nuestras. Tu imagina como se iba a quedar España si sueltan un nukazo en Vandellós y otro en Almaraz o Trillo. Para qué van a bombardear Madrid? Bombardean Madrid, todos se mueren ... la vida sigue .... Bombardean Trillo ... al día siguiente media España con síndrome de radiación aguda .... hospitales llenos, empresas paradas ... caos .... desgobierno .... desestructuración social acelerada, etc....etc... Lo vas pillando de que va esto? Añade si quieres un PEM sobre el pais para joder más la cosa. Muertos en el ataque? Los que hubiera en las centrales. Resultado real: España en la edad de piedra con el 90 % de la población enferma por radiación.
> 
> La guerra nuclear es mucho más puta de lo que pensais.



Puede ser peor. Francia está infectada de centrales nucleares, un mal mantenimiento de estas provocaría fusiones del nucleo y viendo el caso de Chernovil: Cuadno una central tiene el núcleo fusionado a la intemperie está lanzando mierda al aire durante .... ¡¡ 25.000 años !!. Ahora imagínate todas a la vez, núcleos fusionados que "hay que tapar" de algún modo, y eso sin contar que no se filtre agua contaminada al Mediterráneo. En Chernovil la principal preocupación, además de sellar el núcleo, era evitar que la mierda llegara a las aguas subterráneas, luego al Dnieper y contaminara todo el Mar Negro.


----------



## ccartech (14 Mar 2022)

Los Rusos les hicieron la bienvenida .


----------



## Gotthard (14 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> ¿Y ese personal es reemplazable?. Porque a los primeros los pillaron, con suerte, porque fueron en tiempos de paz pero ¿quien es el que les releva?



Pues como no recluten afganos. Los voluntarios occidentales, la mayoria gente bastante tronada o con demasiadas horas de Call of Duty van como liebres de vuelta a sus paises despues de la fuerte dosis de realidad bélica de anoche, creo que va a bajar fuertemente su número.


----------



## Abrojo (14 Mar 2022)

Los lituanos le cambian el nombre a la calle donde está la embajada rusa. 

Ahora es la calle de los Héroes ucranianos

@PokemonVilnius


----------



## kelden (14 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Puede ser peor. Francia está infectada de centrales nucleares, un mal mantenimiento de estas provocaría fusiones del nucleo y viendo el caso de Chernovil: Cuadno una central tiene el núcleo fusionado a la intemperie está lanzando mierda al aire durante .... ¡¡ 25.000 años !!. Ahora imagínate todas a la vez, núcleos fusionados que "hay que tapar" de algún modo, y eso sin contar que no se filtre agua contaminada al Mediterráneo. En Chernovil la principal preocupación, además de sellar el núcleo, era evitar que la mierda llegara a las aguas subterráneas, luego al Dnieper y contaminara todo el Mar Negro.



No, no ... si te vuelan una central es mucho peor que Chernobil o Fukushima. En Chernobil el 99 % del material radiactivo está en el sitio y controlado. Escaparia el 1 % o algo así. Si te vuelan la central con nukes la "volatilizan", el hongo sube el 100 % del material radiactivo hasta 15 o 20 kms de altura y a partir de ahi el viento hace su trabajo. Es un puto infierno. Contaminas el pais entero y más allá.

Para qué van a bombardear Madrid o Moscú?


----------



## BHAN83 (14 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> China afirma que "la cuestión de Taiwán es puramente un asunto interno" y "cualquiera que cause problemas sufrirá las peores consecuencias"
> 
> 
> "Nadie ni ninguna fuerza puede detener la tendencia histórica de que China resolverá la cuestión de Taiwán y logrará una reunificación nacional completa", aseguró el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa Nacional chino, el coronel superior Tan Kefei.
> ...



El apoyo de China a Rusia no tiene nada que ver con Taiwan.

Es otro tema de connotaciones mas grandes para el orden mundial.

Por el ultimo articulo de Soros, y por como EEUU amenaza a China, diria que EEUU no se esperaba que China no sancionara a Rusia.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (14 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El ejército ruso era la maravilla bélica del Este y ahora está pidiendo auxilio a China para acabar con Ucrania.









 





Y las esperables conclusiones logicas:










Siguen cayendo pesos pesados en Rusia, y los analistas prevén más. Se activa la purga interna. | Burbuja.info




Es evidente que Putin no va a perdonarles esta cagada.


----------



## ccartech (14 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> para los que dicen que los rusos bombardean a civiles esta periodista francesa te lo desmiente in situ, son los ukronanzis los que estan matando a su propia poblacion, son escoria no respetan ni a su gente



Esta fuera de si , re caliente .... Le puede costar la vida. Imagino que ya la sacaron de Ucrania.


----------



## atasco (14 Mar 2022)

VAYA MIERDAS VEMOS A DIARIO SON COME TARROS


----------



## silenus (14 Mar 2022)

Rusia pidió a China ayuda militar y económica para la guerra de Ucrania


Rusia solicitó equipo militar y asistencia económica adicional al país asiático tras el inicio de la invasión de Ucrania.




www.elespanol.com





_Sin embargo, se desconoce la respuesta de China a la petición. Pekín ha mostrado una posición neutral frente a la guerra iniciada por Putin y no ha condenado la invasión, aunque ha pedido una salida negociada de la crisis. 

La *Casa Blanca* no ha respondido de forma oficial a estas informaciones. Sin embargo, horas antes de que se conocieran, el asesor de Seguridad Nacional Jake Sullivan *ha advertido a Pekín que afrontará consecuencias si ayuda a Rusia para que pueda evitar las sanciones impuestas*. 

"No permitiremos que se vaya adelante y se ofrezca una tabla de salvación a Rusia ante estas sanciones por parte de ningún país, en ningún lugar del mundo", ha afirmado en una entrevista en CNN._



El nombre del subforo empieza a tener sentido...


----------



## kelden (14 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> No podéis caer más bajo que cambias mi frase......
> 
> La repito:
> 
> Cada dia que aguanta Ucrania es una victoria politica para Zelensky y una derrota para .....




Aun no has pillao de que va esto. El padrecito Putin se ha dado a si mismo la obligación moral de librar al mundo de unos 50.000 nazis notorios que hay en el ejército ukro. Eso no se hace en cuatro días, son mucha gente. Los que caen en combate no son problema, pero a los que escapan hay que capturarlos, torturarlos por lo menos un par de horas o tres y después ejecutarlos. Solo en torturarlos hay que invertir unas 100.000 horas. Como te digo, eso no se hace en cuatro días, lleva su tiempo ...


----------



## NPI (14 Mar 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Los lituanos le cambian el nombre a la calle donde está la embajada rusa.
> 
> Ahora es la calle de los Héroes ucranianos
> 
> @PokemonVilnius



En 2030 Lituania tendrá una población de 1,5-1,9 millones de habitantes, que sigan cambiando los nombres de las calles.


----------



## ccartech (14 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Y las esperables conclusiones logicas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si pero la OTAN no le hace frente. 
Guste o no la realidad de Siria cambio en el 2015 cuando los Rusos tomaron parte en el asunto .
Hicieron mil veces mierda a todos los proxis, le salvo la cabeza a Erdogan que tanto lo putee a Putin al principio, porque el cerdo es una bala perdida, y Siria aun es un estado cuando iba camino a ser otro estado fallido.


----------



## Remequilox (14 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Sobre algunos problemas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la margen izquierda que impiden la realización de contraataques efectivos, incluido el desbloqueo de Mariupol, necesidad por la que imploran los ucronazis de Azov.
> 
> 1. Falta de reservas mecanizadas libres (una parte significativa de ellas se desperdició en intentos de contraataques cerca de Balakleya e Izyum).
> 2. Crecientes problemas con el combustible y los lubricantes. No hay.
> ...



Hay otro problema, y es organizativo.
Ayer leí un análisis, muy bueno, de alguien de antimaydan, posteado por Zhukov.
Explicaba que el alto mando militar ucraniano estableció una brillante estrategia defensiva, organizando prácticamente todo el ejercito desplegado en grupos tácticos a nivel de batallón, o incluso compañía.
Para mi es una estrategia brillante, para ganar tiempo, si tienes la certeza y seguridad que tienes un aliado potente que vendrá a salvarte, y solo necesita algo de tiempo.

Puede parecer oscuro de comprender, pero es muy obvio:
Es como cambiar un parapeto de hormigón armado por un denso muro de sacos de tierra.
Cada unidad táctica es un miniejército en sí mismo, aunque destroces un saco de tierra, la propia fluidez del constructo hace que el resto de miniejércitos "fluya" y sature la pérdida. No se "derrumba" el frente, solo se acomoda.
Es cambiar un sólido por arena, que según el caso y la presión recibida, se puede comportar como sólido, liquido o incluso gas.
Esa estrategia defensiva hubiese sido brutal en caso de un ataque de operación profunda clásico soviético. El segundo escalón se hubiese metido en arenas movedizas.

El problema de esa disgregación operativa es que no puedes volver a recomponerla, no de una manera mínimamente operativa.
Por eso sí se observan feroces y durísimas acciones defensivas, pero solo algún que otro contraataque puntual, desesperado, ocasional, y sin profundidad ni recorrido ni apoyo. 
(Y eso que en prácticamente todos los teatros operan con mayoría numérica los ucranianos)
Tienes el campo de batalla (carreteras, poblaciones) todas llenas de "sacos terreros" y/o "montones de arena" por todas partes, haciendo el avance una verdadera pesadez y pesadilla, pero no tienes apenas ningún "bloque" con el que efectuar maniobras tácticas que tengan un mínimo sentido y recorrido estratégico.

El problema de esa cara estratégica (solo es defensiva, y una vez disgregado operacionalmente, ya no puedes recomponer correctamente el ejercito) es que solo sirve y funciona si se dan dos acontecimientos:
a.- Tienes un primo de Zumosol (ejercito USA-Otan) que en pocas semanas va a realizar un potente despliegue
b.- Tu enemigo, tras la ruptura inicial, intenta hacer un avance en profundidad con unidades pesadas del segundo escalón.


----------



## SkullandPhones (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## manodura79 (14 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Los Bayraktar atacan un puesto de control y comando. A día de hoy no he visto una sola imagen de uno de estos drones derribado por los rusos.



 
Yo le pongo pinzas a todo. De un lado y de otro.


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> No podéis caer más bajo que cambias mi frase......
> 
> La repito:
> 
> Cada dia que aguanta Ucrania es una victoria politica para Zelensky y una derrota para .....



Lo bajo que caerá el deposito de muchos coches el lunes, disfruten lo sancionado si no entienden que la guerra lleva ya 8 años y muchos muertos pro-rusos o simpatizantes pro-rusos,
Quizá la gente empezara a hacerse preguntas de nuestro/s gobiernos por-OTANico anglo.


----------



## Demodé (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## ccartech (14 Mar 2022)

El RPD/Russarmy casi encerró todo el distrito de Ordzhonikidzevsky en un caldero.


----------



## SkullandPhones (14 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> para los que dicen que los rusos bombardean a civiles esta periodista francesa te lo desmiente in situ, son los ukronanzis los que estan matando a su propia poblacion, son escoria no respetan ni a su gente



Hola retrasado!

Mira, parece que es un teleñeco a sueldo del Kremlim Anne-Laure Bonnel - Wikipedia


Jajaja, a ver si os suben un poco el salario en rublos porque es desmotivante así...


----------



## ccartech (14 Mar 2022)

Los miembros de los batallones nacionalistas ucranianos en retirada llevaron a cabo una desviación en la planta química para el procesamiento de carbón y la producción de coque en la región de Donetsk, dijeron fuentes del Ministerio de Defensa ruso. 


“Se produjo un incendio en la fábrica, que es imposible apagar porque los combates continúan. El humo venenoso agudo se extiende a los asentamientos circundantes.


----------



## amcxxl (14 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> para los ninos rrata que pululan por el forillo mierdil de Kalopez, mira lo que les pasa a los que juegan al COD o al arma o battlefield, la pregunta es si reiniciarán la partida de nuevo, oh wait, que solo tenian una vida. A esto lo llamo desnazificacion como tiene que ser. Que se pudran todos los que van a las legiones de nenazas extranjeras terminan crujientes y de estiercol para el campo.



una lastima que no hayan reventado tambien a este criminal


----------



## Demodé (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Demodé (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (14 Mar 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> Hola retrasado!
> 
> Mira, parece que es un teleñeco a sueldo del Kremlim Anne-Laure Bonnel - Wikipedia
> 
> ...



la OTANpedia es otra maquina de propaganda, mejor que calles la puta bocaza , degenerado


----------



## BHAN83 (14 Mar 2022)

A corto plazo no, pero a largo plazo sí quieren ponerlas paulatinamente, lo mismo hicieron con Irán en 2012.


----------



## Demodé (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## ccartech (14 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> para los que dicen que los rusos bombardean a civiles esta periodista francesa te lo desmiente in situ, son los ukronanzis los que estan matando a su propia poblacion, son escoria no respetan ni a su gente











Una periodista francesa denuncia "censura", luego de que Le Figaro eliminara su reportaje sobre los bombardeos del Donbass


Previamente este mes, anunció que llevaría ante la justicia por difamación a otro diario francés, Liberation, que la acusó de "apegarse a los argumentos de las autoridades rusas".




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## BHAN83 (14 Mar 2022)

Demodé dijo:


>



Con lo facil que hubiera sido que entre partida y partida de call of duty se hubieran mirado esto antes de irse palla:






Category:Air-to-surface missiles of Russia - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## ccartech (14 Mar 2022)

No picnic
Tras el ataque de ayer con misiles de crucero rusos están todos muertos


----------



## ccartech (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## BHAN83 (14 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> No picnic
> Tras el ataque de ayer con misiles de crucero rusos están todos muertos



Que las viudas y huerfanos vayan a Bruselas a llorarle a Borrell.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (14 Mar 2022)

El coronel Baños tiene razón, Putin ha caído en una trampa urdida por los belicistas yankees que están deseando verle caer y poner en Rusia un régimen títere igual que el que impusieron en Ucrania para saquearla a placer, sin embargo veo un error en su análisis y es que Rusia con una victoria militar con sanciones y boicots va a ganar más que sin haber hecho nada porque tendría igualmente un escenario de sanciones y boicots (hace años que los tiene ) ... y además un estado hostil dirigido por fuerzas paramilitares violentas a las puertas de su casa, y una guerra en el Donbass que habrían desencadenado los ukrotanicos ..


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (14 Mar 2022)

Dicen que Kadyrov, el líder checheno va a luchar en Ucrania, si muere, Putin se quita un poco de presión por si algún día Chechenia vuelve a querer independizar al haber más inestabilidad, aunque también puede ser contraproducente si van contra el estado ruso. Pero este líder lo ha sido décadas de ahí o sea que quedarían en cierta forma huérfano el poder de esa región, supongo que dejaría un 2º de confianza al mando.


----------



## Simo Hayha (14 Mar 2022)

Video reciente de los Bayraktar.
Hay que ver el lado positivo, estos drones están ahorrando mucho trabajo a los camiones crematorio orcorrusos.


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Mar 2022)

Lo que no entiendo es como envían a la guerra a personas sin experiencia militar, al igual que armar a la población.

Son seis meses como mínimo antes no adquieres un mínimo de fuerza física para aguantar el trote, si ya se que hay gente fondona en tanques, camiones o aviones pero con experiencia militar y por lo que hacen no necesitan mucho ejercicio pero un soldado de campaña necesita estar cachas y saber aguantar penurias; dormir al raso, estar casi un día sin dormir, etc., arreglártelas solo si te quedas sin compañeros o te envían solo a una misión de vigilancia, hay un sin fin de cosas por aprender.

Un sin sentido.


----------



## Abrojo (14 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> El coronel Baños tiene razón, Putin ha caído en una trampa urdida por los belicistas yankees que están deseando verle caer y poner en Rusia un régimen títere igual que el que impusieron en Ucrania para saquearla a placer, sin embargo veo un error en su análisis y es que Rusia con una victoria militar con sanciones y boicots va a ganar más que sin haber hecho nada porque tendría igualmente un escenario de sanciones y boicots (hace años que los tiene ) ... y además un estado hostil dirigido por fuerzas paramilitares violentas a las puertas de su casa, y una guerra en el Donbass que habrían desencadenado los ukrotanicos ..



De perdidos al rio, pues


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Mar 2022)

la bosta de que no quedaban drones ha sido profusamente abrevada por los putinitos, la realidad fuera de las palanganas del khan es esta:


----------



## Simo Hayha (14 Mar 2022)

Ojo que los ucranios ya se han cepillado varios puestos de comando. Esto no es más que el resultado del anunciado incremento en traspaso de información del algunos países (EEUU, Francia, UK, Alemania, etc.). Esas cosas van con varios días de retraso; hay que apuntar los satélites (ajustar las orbitas),identificar y priorizar los objetivos, etc. A partir de ahora vamos a ver objetivos más importantes. Y al Khadirov ese más le vale volverse a chechenia porque si no va a durar una semana.

Y añado que a los ucranios no les van a faltar drones. Son relativamente fáciles y baratos de fabricar, se pueden meter en Ucrania desmontados en un camioncillo, pueden operar desde cualquier carretera o pista y son muchos los paises aliados que los fabrican

Para finales de mes los orcorusos habrán puesto15.000 muertos sobre la mesa. Las cosas se van a poner muy interesantes en rusia también.


----------



## NPI (14 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> El coronel Baños tiene razón, Putin ha caído en una trampa urdida por los belicistas yankees que están deseando verle caer y poner en Rusia un régimen títere igual que el que impusieron en Ucrania para saquearla a placer, sin embargo veo un error en su análisis y es que Rusia con una victoria militar con sanciones y boicots va a ganar más que sin haber hecho nada porque tendría igualmente un escenario de sanciones y boicots (hace años que los tiene ) ... y además un estado hostil dirigido por fuerzas paramilitares violentas a las puertas de su casa, y una guerra en el Donbass que habrían desencadenado los ukrotanicos ..



Recuerda forero (Blanco/Negro/Gris) no todo lo que parece a primera vista es lo que es.


----------



## amcxxl (14 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> El coronel Baños tiene razón, Putin ha caído en una trampa urdida por los belicistas yankees que están deseando verle caer y poner en Rusia un régimen títere igual que el que impusieron en Ucrania para saquearla a placer, sin embargo veo un error en su análisis y es que Rusia con una victoria militar con sanciones y boicots va a ganar más que sin haber hecho nada porque tendría igualmente un escenario de sanciones y boicots (hace años que los tiene ) ... y además un estado hostil dirigido por fuerzas paramilitares violentas a las puertas de su casa, y una guerra en el Donbass que habrían desencadenado los ukrotanicos ..



el coronel Baños no sabe de lo que habla es un ignorante de temas euroasiaticos como el 99,9$% en occidente

Rusia se sale del consenso de Washington neoliberal que le ha traido pobreza y sumison en los ultimos 30 años, con guerra en Ucrania o sin ella

de hecho esto le viene muy bien a Rusia para continuar con sus planes de volver a ser independiente y mehorar el nivel de vida de la poblacion en lugar de la politica mercantilista que impide a su poblacion consumir lo mucho que producen

Ucrania sera federalizada y desnazificada en decir desucranizada=despolonizada



Simo Hayha dijo:


> Ojo que los ucranios ya se han cepillado varios puestos de comando. Esto no es más que el resultado del anunciado incremento en traspaso de información del algunos países (EEUU, Francia, UK, Alemania, etc.). Esas cosas van con varios días de retraso; hay que apuntar los satélites (ajustar las orbitas),identificar y priorizar los objetivos, etc. A partir de ahora vamos a ver objetivos más importantes. Y al Khadirov ese más le vale volverse a chechenia porque si no va a durar una semana.



deja de hacer el ridiculo, retrasado


----------



## raptors (14 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A Putin se le torció la invasión al no ser "Blitzkrieg" como pensaba. Se pasó a la fase 2, a ver quien aguanta más la respiración. Esto también se sabe que Rusia caería antes que occidente, que aun no ha metido las narices debajo del agua pero lo hará próximamente. La fase 3 es tragar agua donde pronto va a estar Rusia, pero aquí si sabemos que tienen más capacidad de aguante que occidente.



El clásico pndejete que cree que sabe...


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## raptors (14 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Pero eso no es lo peor, han sembrado la desconfianza. El jueves leí que Rusia podría lanzar un ultimatun para que le levanten las sanciones. ¿y?, ¿acaso puede obligarnos con un apistola que le compremos o le vendamos productos?. Tardarán lustros en recuperar la confianza, con esta jugada Putin ha condenado a Rusia para más allá del 2035 a ser un apestado internacional.



El clásico tarado que cree que sabe...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Mar 2022)

putin ha picado el anzuelo de fumanchu, tras esta guerra su colapso demografico se acelerará.



Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> El coronel Baños tiene razón, Putin ha caído en una trampa urdida por los belicistas yankees que están deseando verle caer y poner en Rusia un régimen títere igual que el que impusieron en Ucrania para saquearla a placer, sin embargo veo un error en su análisis y es que Rusia con una victoria militar con sanciones y boicots va a ganar más que sin haber hecho nada porque tendría igualmente un escenario de sanciones y boicots (hace años que los tiene ) ... y además un estado hostil dirigido por fuerzas paramilitares violentas a las puertas de su casa, y una guerra en el Donbass que habrían desencadenado los ukrotanicos ..


----------



## MarketMaker (14 Mar 2022)

Todo regimiento lleva una compañía de logística. Ahí se montan tiendas, si hace frío con cañones de calor a gas oil. Naturalmemente se duerme a turnos con una sección de guardia.
A cagar al campo con una pala de campaña.
También se lleva una sección médica que trata al herido in situ y dependiendo de la gravedad se traslada a retaguardia.
No hay más. Si aquí nos enseñaban a cuidarnos del frio, gente acostumbrada a hacer maniobras a -20 imagina....

Edit: Aquí nos tirábamos una semana al raso, durmiendo bajo una tela y palos. Calentando raciones con hornillos y éramos un mojón. Esa gente curtida en batallas son capaces de meterse 10 días, a retaguardia y relevo.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (14 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> El coronel Baños tiene razón, Putin ha caído en una trampa urdida por los belicistas yankees que están deseando verle caer y poner en Rusia un régimen títere igual que el que impusieron en Ucrania para saquearla a placer, sin embargo veo un error en su análisis y es que Rusia con una victoria militar con sanciones y boicots va a ganar más que sin haber hecho nada porque tendría igualmente un escenario de sanciones y boicots (hace años que los tiene ) ... y además un estado hostil dirigido por fuerzas paramilitares violentas a las puertas de su casa, y una guerra en el Donbass que habrían desencadenado los ukrotanicos ..



pero que Rusia no es como el resto de Europa, están más acostumbrados a luchar contra todo lo anglosajón, a ser el enemigo de Alemania, a tener su propia visión civilizatoria tanto con el imperio como la URSS - pero ciertamente les ha faltado eso en esta última etapa que están perdidos - . Aquí hay una visión tonta como si ellos quisieran ser progres y liberales, no quieren eso y normal que quieres que te diga, una cosa es aceptar el capitalismo y otra ya toda la verborrea buenista que solo sirve para degradar.


----------



## Simo Hayha (14 Mar 2022)

Chechenos ... serán enterrados mirando a la meca? o echados como comida a los cerdos?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Mar 2022)

FANTASIAS ZION NAZI JUDAICAS

MANDARA A MORIR RUBITAS A LUCHAR POR JAZARIA ZIONISTA


      
  
Florentzia Q17​


----------



## Anti globalista (14 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Ojo que los ucranios ya se han cepillado varios puestos de comando. Esto no es más que el resultado del anunciado incremento en traspaso de información del algunos países (EEUU, Francia, UK, Alemania, etc.). Esas cosas van con varios días de retraso; hay que apuntar los satélites (ajustar las orbitas),identificar y priorizar los objetivos, etc. A partir de ahora vamos a ver objetivos más importantes. Y al Khadirov ese más le vale volverse a chechenia porque si no va a durar una semana.
> 
> Y añado que a los ucranios no les van a faltar drones. Son relativamente fáciles y baratos de fabricar, se pueden meter en Ucrania desmontados en un camioncillo, pueden operar desde cualquier carretera o pista y son muchos los paises aliados que los fabrican
> 
> Para finales de mes los orcorusos habrán puesto15.000 muertos sobre la mesa. Las cosas se van a poner muy interesantes en rusia también.



demasiadas pajas te harás hasta soñar eso, ya no hablo de realidad


----------



## amcxxl (14 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> En la lista están varios de los batallones nazis. No sé más.



en este video hay ucros muertos por todos lados en Volnovaja , parece que eran del Batallon Aidar de la 53 brigada y el batallon completo con varios cientos de nazis habria sido totalmente liquidado



Los militares ucranianos que se rindieron llamaron escoria a los nacionalistas https://ria.ru/20220313/otmorozki-1777962321.html


Obviamente, la gente de relaciones públicas de Ucrania se dio cuenta de que habían sido descubiertos y pasaron al "Plan B", la publicación de "comida enlatada", es decir, videos previamente grabados en reserva.
Sin embargo, los creadores del video editado no tuvieron en cuenta una circunstancia como la muerte de uno de los participantes en el video: la médica Inna Derusova.








Kherson después de la liberación. Por primera vez en 8 años, las banderas rojas están en el monumento de la Segunda Guerra Mundial.


----------



## NEKRO (14 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es como envían a la guerra a personas sin experiencia militar, al igual que armar a la población.
> 
> Son seis meses como mínimo antes no adquieres un mínimo de fuerza física para aguantar el trote, si ya se que hay gente fondona en tanques, camiones o aviones pero con experiencia militar y por lo que hacen no necesitan mucho ejercicio pero un soldado de campaña necesita estar cachas y saber aguantar penurias; dormir al raso, estar casi un día sin dormir, etc., arreglártelas solo si te quedas sin compañeros o te envían solo a una misión de vigilancia, hay un sin fin de cosas por aprender.
> 
> Un sin sentido.



En lo de fondon tienes razón, en lo de cachas no. La inmensa mayoria de los soldados de todo el mundo son tios muy normales fisicamente.


----------



## raptors (14 Mar 2022)

Demodé dijo:


>



Hace tiempo deje de seguir a baños... a veces dice una cosa y luego dice otra... si fuera mujer.. diría que ya le esta llegando la menopausia...


----------



## MarketMaker (14 Mar 2022)

Baños es un gran analista, resumiendo nos dice lo que todos nos olemos...no han dado otra salida que la guerra. No es la primera ni la última, los asfixiamos económicamente y la salida es violenta. 

"

*El ataque sobre Pearl Harbor fue una sorpresa, pero realmente Japón y los Estados Unidos de América habían estado asomándose al abismo de la guerra desde hacía décadas*. Los Estados Unidos estaban especialmente molestos con la actitud beligerante creciente de Japón hacia China.

El gobierno japonés creía que la única manera de resolver sus problemas económicos y demográficos era expandirse en el territorio de sus vecinos y conquistar sus mercados de importación. Para ello, Japón le había declarado la guerra a China en 1937.

Las autoridades norteamericanas respondieron a esta agresión con una batería de sanciones económicas y de embargos comerciales. Esgrimieron que sin acceso a fuentes de dinero y bienes, y especialmente, a suministros vitales como el petróleo, Japón tendría que verse forzado a detener su política expansionista. "

Y al final no consiguieron que Japón detuviera su expansión...esperemos que el enorme parecido no termine igual, con un ataque directo a los que ponen las sanciones....esta vez la guerra sería la definitiva, no habría mas.


----------



## Anti globalista (14 Mar 2022)

a ver, cualquier ejercito tiene sus tiendas de campaña, tienen hasta arena para el suelo, y lo hacen en los bosques


----------



## MarketMaker (14 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Hace tiempo deje de seguir a baños... a veces dice una cosa y luego dice otra... si fuera mujer.. diria que ya le ssta llegando le menopausia...



Se nota ambiguedad en sus palabras, quiere decir una cosa pero la tapa con otra. No puede hablar libremente, pero su pensamiento coincide con el de muchos analistas, hemos tensado mucho la cuerda con Rusia y han reaccionado violentamente.


----------



## NEKRO (14 Mar 2022)

A un soldado con heridas se le saca del frente. Es un lastre. La munición esta más para herir que para matar, un herido consume muchos recursos.


----------



## eltonelero (14 Mar 2022)

Yo creo que es la primera vez que vemos en la historia una salida masiva de mujeres jóvenes de un pais en guerra mientras que los hombres han de quedarse si o si. 
Con que dure un añito la guerra ya el 90% de esas tias no vuelven ni fartas de vino porque ya tendrán asegurado su residencia en la U.E.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Mar 2022)

*OBAMA | RENEGADE | POSITIVO POR COVID EL 13 DEL 3*










Joy Jakob


How many coincidences before mathematically impossible? ~ Q




anonup.com





​


----------



## MarketMaker (14 Mar 2022)

Anti globalista dijo:


> a ver, cualquier ejercito tiene sus tiendas de campaña, tienen hasta arena para el suelo, y lo hacen en los bosques



Para el suelo usábamos unas placas cuadradas de plástico agujereadas (no recuerdo el nombre, charnelas o algo así), así nos aislábamos de la humedad del suelo, lluvia etc. SI había mucha agua se montaban dos, una encima de otra.


----------



## BHAN83 (14 Mar 2022)

__





USA y China se reúnen hoy en Roma para hablar de Ucrania


Jake Sullivan, US national security adviser, will travel to Rome on Monday to meet Yang Jiechi, China’s top foreign policy official, in talks that are expected to focus on the war in Ukraine, the highest level US-China face-to-face meeting since the Russian invasion began. The White House said...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## raptors (14 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> en este video hay ucros muertos por todos lados en Volnovaja , parece que eran del Batallon Aidar de la 53 brigada y el batallon completo con varios cientos de nazis habria sido totalmente liquidado
> 
> 
> 
> Los militares ucranianos que se rindieron llamaron escoria a los nacionalistas https://ria.ru/20220313/otmorozki-1777962321.html



Es bueno ver como terminan los que hacen apología del nazismo...


----------



## BHAN83 (14 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Hace tiempo deje de seguir a baños... a veces dice una cosa y luego dice otra... si fuera mujer.. diría que ya le esta llegando la menopausia...



Es la paradoja de querer lo mejor para España y los españoles y a la vez trabajar para el estado español.



No debe ser fácil sobrellevar ese doblepensar.

Declararse patriota y a la vez formar parte de una organización subordinada a la OTAN y a la UE.


----------



## Simo Hayha (14 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> deja de hacer el ridiculo, retrasado



No te enfades omvre, que no es culpa mia que rusia sea un pais de mierda.


----------



## MarketMaker (14 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> A un soldado con heridas se le saca del frente. Es un lastre. La munición esta más para herir que para matar, un herido consume muchos recursos.



Esa es la teoría de combate, hacer heridos más que muertos. Un herido necesita al menos un compañero para trasladarlo, con lo que lo quitas de la lucha. (Hay que apuntar a las piernas...nos repetían una y otra vez. Si es oficial, no, ahí tienes que romper cadena de mando)
Eso en un escenario en el que quieras la rendición del enemigo para sacar unas condiciones ventajosas, pero los rusos parece que van a la aniquilación completa del ejercito enemigo.


----------



## Simo Hayha (14 Mar 2022)

Anti globalista dijo:


> demasiadas pajas te harás hasta soñar eso, ya no hablo de realidad



otro figura que nos viene a contar eso del colapso de hoccidente, el nuebo orden mundial, que el coronavirus lo han inventao los americanos, soros, etc. Seguro que tu nos los explicas mejor que los otros 2000 tontos que han pasado por aquí antes que tu, a que sí?


----------



## Simo Hayha (14 Mar 2022)

y? ya estás deprimida? o mejor, cuéntanos como de bien lo harías tu en la guerra. No os dieron vuestros padres unos buenos cintazos cuando deberían haberlo hecho, y ahora tenemos lo que tenemos.


----------



## MarketMaker (14 Mar 2022)

Los tratan como mercenarios y no se aplica la convención de Ginebra...así de fácil.


----------



## amcxxl (14 Mar 2022)

❗Un combatiente capturado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que voluntariamente depuso las armas, cuenta cómo en Kharkov los batallones nacionales ocupan casas y echan a la gente a la calle.
En las viviendas desocupadas, se dedican al saqueo, y también tradicionalmente esconden su equipo y artillería en los patios, escondiéndose detrás de los civiles.


"Rusos y serbios, ¡hermanos para siempre!": en la capital de Serbia se lleva a cabo una acción con un mitin motorizado en apoyo de Rusia


Siempre le echa 20€


----------



## JAGGER (14 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Viendo al glorioso ejercito Rojo Rusky......
> Creo que el ejercito chinosky es más de lo mismo, PROPAGANDA.
> No voy a entrar ya en debates tecnicos de que en su vida han luchado una guerra moderna... por lo que además añadele experiencia 0.



El ejército chino siempre fue muy competente... para masacrar chinos.


----------



## Simo Hayha (14 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> ❗Un combatiente capturado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que voluntariamente depuso las armas, cuenta cómo en Kharkov los batallones nacionales ocupan casas y echan a la gente a la calle.
> En las viviendas desocupadas, se dedican al saqueo, y también tradicionalmente esconden su equipo y artillería en los patios, escondiéndose detrás de los civiles.



Ahhhh, por fin, ya le han encontrado  Pero no iban a desertar minollles de soldados ucranios? Me averguenza que pertenezcas a mi misma especie, te lo digo de verdad


----------



## Simo Hayha (14 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> "Rusos y serbios, ¡hermanos para siempre!": en la capital de Serbia se lleva a cabo una acción con un mitin motorizado en apoyo de Rusia



Contando por lo alto, me salen 37.


----------



## amcxxl (14 Mar 2022)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Los tratan como mercenarios y no se aplica la convención de Ginebra...así de fácil.



los nazis aplicaban la convencion de Ginebra a los ingleses y americanos en el frente occidental, sobre todo a oficiales, en el frente del este fueron a exterminar

por lo tanto no se por que los rusos iban a compadecerse de mercenarios que van a Rusia a matar rusos por dinero


----------



## raptors (14 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> El coronel Baños tiene razón, Putin ha caído en una trampa urdida por los belicistas yankees que están deseando verle caer y poner en Rusia un régimen títere igual que el que impusieron en Ucrania para saquearla a placer, sin embargo veo un error en su análisis y es que Rusia con una victoria militar con sanciones y boicots va a ganar más que sin haber hecho nada porque tendría igualmente un escenario de sanciones y boicots (hace años que los tiene ) ... y además un estado hostil dirigido por fuerzas paramilitares violentas a las puertas de su casa, y una guerra en el Donbass que habrían desencadenado los ukrotanicos ..



No... putin NO cayó en la trampa...!! como el mismo lo dice.. no le dejaron otra salida... mejor esta salida, combatiendo en otro país, aun teniendo bajas... que esperarse más tiempo y tener que combatir en su propio territorio y contra fuerzas más potentes desde ucrania y la Otan juntos...


----------



## Simo Hayha (14 Mar 2022)

No se hatreberan a sancionar a rusia porque es uno de los mayores productores de carburundo de pentaciclotungsteno..

Biden y Macrón acuerdan endurecer las sanciones contra rusia


----------



## raptors (14 Mar 2022)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> Dicen que Kadyrov, el líder checheno va a luchar en Ucrania, si muere, Putin se quita un poco de presión por si algún día Chechenia vuelve a querer independizar al haber más inestabilidad, aunque también puede ser contraproducente si van contra el estado ruso. Pero este líder lo ha sido décadas de ahí o sea que quedarían en cierta forma huérfano el poder de esa región, supongo que dejaría un 2º de confianza al mando.



luego te paso el link... me parece que fue en 2020... si hizo un estudio en toda rusia.. para ver quienes aceptaban mejor la medidas del gobierno... me parece que unas eran: moscú el 65%... crimea el 75%... kaliningrado el 60%... etc etc pero en chechenia el 88% respaldaba cualquier medida del gobierno... 

La encuesta se hizo al público en general... Ahora imagínate el grado de respaldo que los militares chechenos le profesan a el gobierno ruso...!!!


----------



## SkullandPhones (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Mar 2022)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Baños es un gran analista, resumiendo nos dice lo que todos nos olemos...no han dado otra salida que la guerra. No es la primera ni la última, los asfixiamos económicamente y la salida es violenta.
> 
> "
> 
> ...



Ese es el relato oficial , pero no es cierto.

Estados Unidos de américa atacó a los incipientes 
Estados Unidos de Europa y 
Estados Unidos de Asia 

para que no les hiciesen competencia y tener la supremacía mundial.

Le pusieron como cebo a los Japoneses en un puerto de Hawai 8 barcos destartalados que además luego repararon y se unieron a los miles de barcos de guerra que pagaron con la pasta que le robaron a los japoneses y los europeos. 

Los mismos del coronavirus primero destruyeron Europa y Japón y luego les dieron un crédito para la reconstrucción y eso fue lo que salvó a la economía americana que es la que estaba en problemas igual que ahora. 

La llamada segunda guerra mundial no fue tal, puesto que no cayó ninguna bomba en Nueva York ni en ninguna otra ciudad americana. Fue el asesinato de 70 millones de inocentes como fin del New Deal

AGRICULTORES DE ESTADOS UNIDOS " FORZADOS " A DESTRUIR SUS COSECHAS .

NEWTRAL NEGÁNDOLO , POR LO TANTO ES CIERTO.

CLARO QUE ES CIERTO . EL NEW DEAL CONSISTIÓ PRECISAMENTE EN QUEMAR TODOS LOS CAMPOS DE TRIGO PARA HACER PASAR HAMBRE A LA GENTE . Eso está en cualquier documental sobre el tema .












No, Estados Unidos no está obligando a los agricultores a destruir toneladas de alimentos para crear escasez


El Departamento de Agricultura de Estados Unidos (USDA) lo ha desmentido y los propios granjeros que habían extendido el bulo han reconocido que es falso




www.newtral.es













New Deal - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
 






es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Simo Hayha (14 Mar 2022)

República Checa anuncia que va a mandar otros 31 millones de ayuda militara Ucrania. No han de preocuparse los filoorcorrusos, seguro que son solo calzoncillos de campaña y cepillos de dientes.
Tranquilidad y paciencia.


----------



## Oso Polar (14 Mar 2022)

Felio dijo:


> Esos 2.000.000 necesitan: comida, gasolina, balas y otros cosas. La guerra se gana con logística, y tener un ejercito enorme gasta mucho.
> 
> Corea del Norte tiene 1m de soldados, pero cualquier potencia les puede vencer.



Korea del Norte tiene al amigo ICBM Nuclear y antes de eso tiene en la mira a Seúl con miles de piezas de artillería que la borraría del mapa en una horas, sin contar con el amigo Zuzomol del norte. 

Me imagino a España o Alemania invadiendo Korea, para reírse.


----------



## Impresionante (14 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> El coronel Baños tiene razón, Putin ha caído en una trampa urdida por los belicistas yankees que están deseando verle caer y poner en Rusia un régimen títere igual que el que impusieron en Ucrania para saquearla a placer, sin embargo veo un error en su análisis y es que Rusia con una victoria militar con sanciones y boicots va a ganar más que sin haber hecho nada porque tendría igualmente un escenario de sanciones y boicots (hace años que los tiene ) ... y además un estado hostil dirigido por fuerzas paramilitares violentas a las puertas de su casa, y una guerra en el Donbass que habrían desencadenado los ukrotanicos ..



No.

Rusia tiene que aguantar todo?

No le sale de los cojones, y puede decir y hacer, es su patria, no es geopolítica.

Los que han caído en la trampa son todos los otanisto-globalistas, ya no hay lugar para el equivoco, caretas fuera, en España, nazionalistas, IU, PSOE, PP, Vox, DN, Falange, todos a lo mismo, igual que Biden, Femen o Greta.


----------



## SkullandPhones (14 Mar 2022)

Aquí el glorioso ejercito mongoloide robando en un ultramarinos


----------



## Peineto (14 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> No... putin NO cayó en la trampa...!! como el mismo lo dice.. no le dejaron otra salida... mejor esta salida, combatiendo en otro país, aun teniendo bajas... que esperarse más tiempo y tener que combatir en su propio territorio y contra fuerzas más potentes desde ucrania y la Otan juntos...



Te doy toda la razón y me parece increíble que el capital financiero gringo haya impuesto su criterio al estamento militar, quien, a regañadientes o no, ha quebrantado el gran principio del arte de la guerra de no arrinconar al enemigo sin salida posible. Así, en el pecado de soberbia, están teniendo la merecida penitencia que, como suele suceder, pagará el pueblo norteamericano y no los responsables. Me queda la pequeña esperanza de que un sector de sus fuerzas armadas puedan hacer algo al respecto sin llegar a extremos indeseables.
Repito, a fuer de pesado, que Vladimir Putin y su gobierno se han visto forzados a lo que ninguna persona civilizada debe obligarse. Sobre los autores de esta ingominoia caiga el karma correspondiente. Es Justicia.


----------



## SkullandPhones (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (14 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> luego te paso el link... me parece que fue en 2020... si hizo un estudio en toda rusia.. para ver quienes aceptaban mejor la medidas del gobierno... me parece que unas eran: moscú el 65%... crimea el 75%... kaliningrado el 60%... etc etc pero en chechenia el 88% respaldaba cualquier medida del gobierno...
> 
> La encuesta se hizo al público en general... Ahora imagínate el grado de respaldo que los militares chechenos le profesan a el gobierno ruso...!!!



puede ser, pero también hay que recordar que esas zonas intentaron separarse hace unos 25 años y fueron azuzadas por occidente en su día, también Georgia.


----------



## SkullandPhones (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Oso Polar (14 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Y las esperables conclusiones logicas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya cambio el discurso:

1. Las sanciones van a arruinar a Rusia y que Putin esta loco, lo van a derrocar en 1, 2, 3...
2. Rusia se va empantanar en Ucrania convirtiéndose en el nuevo Afganistán 2.0
3. Los MIG29 polacos cambiaran el curso del conflicto
4. La OTAN impondrá una Zona de Exclusión Aérea
5. Voluntarios extranjeros van a cambiar el curso de la guerra.

Y ahora nos presentan: Rusia va a ganar pero sus FFAA son un chiste y que vencer al tercer ejercito más numeroso de Europa en 30-60 días armado y entrenado por la OTAN por más de 8 años lo hace Españistan en dos telediarios.

Que idiotez.


----------



## SkullandPhones (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Oso Polar (14 Mar 2022)

Demodé dijo:


>



Con razón se quedo en Coronel.


----------



## SkullandPhones (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## raptors (14 Mar 2022)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> puede ser, pero también hay que recordar que esas zonas intentaron separarse hace unos 25 años y fueron azuzadas por occidente en su día, también Georgia.



Un detalle a tener en cuenta.. no fue la misma gente..!! diríamos que en ese entonces los que estaban en poder.. fueron los que hicieron los desmanes..

Los que hoy respaldan al gobierno... en ese entonces no simpatizaban con la gente que enfrentaba a rusia... Aun con la paradoja de que el padre de kadyrov estaba con los "otros" esto por un tiempo y por diferentes circunstancias...


----------



## Oso Polar (14 Mar 2022)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Baños es un gran analista, resumiendo nos dice lo que todos nos olemos...no han dado otra salida que la guerra. No es la primera ni la última, los asfixiamos económicamente y la salida es violenta.
> 
> "
> 
> ...



No puedes comparar el conflicto EEUU-Japón con el de hoy en día RUSIA-EEUU, por una simple cuestión, Rusia tiene una de las mayores, por no decir la mayor, reserva de materias primas y en especial en dos apartados: energía y alimentos. Japón en su momento y hasta la fecha es un país dependiente de materias primas al 100%. En el caso de EEUU su condición de autosuficiencia en materia energética de los 30-60 ha quedado en el pasado y cuando se acabe el fracking volverá a ser un país dependiente de la importación de energía.

Y para terminar Rusia no necesita expandirse para obtener más materias primas, ya las tiene, lo que necesita es asegurar su área de influencia y seguridad para reducir su gasto en defensa.

Y Baños esta realizando mucha gimnasia mental comparando situaciones diametralmente distintas, se ha comido el mismo discurso equiparando Rusia con la Alemania NAZI del 39´ una paja mental de esas.


----------



## Top5 (14 Mar 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Bueno Suiza no ha mandado armas... y me apuesto un huevo y parte del otro a que bajo cuerda, más de un oligarcas sigue aquí teniendo su oro en algún bunker de los alpes



*28.02.2022*

*Suiza deja atrás la neutralidad y se suma a las sanciones de la UE contra Rusia*

*



El presidente suizo, Ignazio Cassis, ha manifestado que es un ataque a un "país independiente", por lo que supone un ataque contra "la libertad, la democracia    , la población civil y las instituciones de un país libre".

Hacer clic para expandir...


*


----------



## Mongolo471 (14 Mar 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


>



Pero cuántas hamburguesas se pueden meter en un frigorífico... Por cierto, las hamburguesas son de origen alemán.


----------



## amcxxl (14 Mar 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> No puedes comparar el conflicto EEUU-Japón con el de hoy en día RUSIA-EEUU, por una simple cuestión, Rusia tiene una de las mayores, por no decir la mayor, reserva de materias primas y en especial en dos apartados: energía y alimentos. Japón en su momento y hasta la fecha es un país dependiente de materias primas al 100%. En el caso de EEUU su condición de autosuficiencia en materia energética de los 30-60 ha quedado en el pasado y cuando se acabe el fracking volverá a ser un país dependiente de la importación de energía.
> 
> Y para terminar Rusia no necesita expandirse para obtener más materias primas, ya las tiene, lo que necesita es asegurar su área de influencia y seguridad para reducir su gasto en defensa.
> 
> Y Baños esta realizando mucha gimnasia mental comparando situaciones diametralmente distintas, se ha comido el mismo discurso equiparando Rusia con la Alemania NAZI del 39´ una paja mental de esas.



Baños tiene la misma ceguera mental que la gran mayoria en occidente

que sea un patriota español que detesta a los anglos no le hace ser objetivo con el conflicto actual de "occidente" contra el resto del mundo donde lo de Ucrania solo es un episodio mas, despues de Siria, Libia, Irak, Afganistan....

Japon entro en guerra con USA precisamente porque USA le sancionaba e intentaba ahogar su economia que era muy precaria y necesitaba expamdirse fisicamente mediante ocupacion militar en una epoca en que las multinacionales de la pirateria para saquear paises aun no estaban tan perfeccionadas


----------



## NPI (14 Mar 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> *28.02.2022*
> 
> *Suiza deja atrás la neutralidad y se suma a las sanciones de la UE contra Rusia*



*Esto es una opinión.
Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.*

Confederación Suiza:
- lavado de dinero internacional
- tráfico de órganos
- tráfico de droga
- tráfico de esclavos
- ...

Es un país que lleva siendo "neutral" desde 1815 y ahora mágicamente deja de serlo, que les han prometido

*Si por un casual está sucediendo, ha sucedido o sucede algo parecido a lo anterior, es pura casualidad, pues el relato anterior es fruto de la mente del autor que tiene mucha imaginación. *


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (14 Mar 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> *28.02.2022*
> 
> *Suiza deja atrás la neutralidad y se suma a las sanciones de la UE contra Rusia*



Bueno allí al menos son más locales, tienen referendos, iniciativas pero el resto de Europa tampoco es que pueda presumir mucho de democracia, quizás antes los países nórdicos pero ya en general casi nada está para tirar cohetes.


----------



## PutoNWO (14 Mar 2022)

Las unidades de las fuerzas especiales chechenas entraron en Mariupol por la noche y comenzaron a limpiar la ciudad de la escoria Bandera de los batallones nacionales.

El diputado de la Duma estatal, Adam Delimkhanov, se encuentra en el área de una operación militar especial en Ucrania y grabó un mensaje de video a los neonazis exigiendo que depongan las armas.

Ahora Mariupol está completamente bloqueada por las fuerzas armadas rusas. El batallón nacional solo tiene una salida, de lo contrario todos serán liquidados.

No fueron asesinados, como el personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, sino liquidados. Ha pasado el tiempo y no está a tu favor.


----------



## arriondas (14 Mar 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Ya cambio el discurso:
> 
> 1. Las sanciones van a arruinar a Rusia y que Putin esta loco, lo van a derrocar en 1, 2, 3...
> 2. Rusia se va empantanar en Ucrania convirtiéndose en el nuevo Afganistán 2.0
> ...



Veo que alguno de los analistas que aparecen por ahí es el Pérez Triana, ese que se dedica a delatar a otros, a poner sus datos personales en Twitter. Una cucaracha a sueldo de la OTAN que no merece el más mínimo de los respetos. Como para tomarles en serio.


----------



## PutoNWO (14 Mar 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> Igual se debieron rendir no? Es el argumento de los follarusos para justificar las muertes de civiles en Ucrania



Pero qué hablas puto Mongolo de pacotilla si esos niños fueron asesinados en Donbass por nazis y ejército nazi y son rusos

Me cago en tus muertos, encima de nazi eres monguer(en realidad es lo mismo, si eres Nazi eres monguer)


----------



## PutoNWO (14 Mar 2022)

Murado:
Hemos regresado de Berdyansk. En la base naval de Ucrania, la desmilitarización está en pleno apogeo. Más de una docena de barcos y botes fueron abandonados por marineros ucranianos durante su fuga. Y huyeron incluso antes de la aparición del ejército ruso.

Todos los barcos están en buenas condiciones, llenos de municiones y comida. Pero miles de marineros se han ido a alguna parte ...

“Podrían haber estado luchando durante años”, nos dijo la Guardia Nacional, irrumpiendo en bodegas y depósitos llenos de armas, municiones y alimentos.

Al principio pensamos que Kiev ordenó a sus marineros que se retiraran, pero se hizo evidente que aquí no había olor a retirada organizada.

Nada está minado, las naves y botes están en buenas condiciones, y no hay señales de destrucción de documentos o equipos. Los pasaportes y las identificaciones militares están esparcidos por todas partes...


----------



## PutoNWO (14 Mar 2022)

Menuda espantada, no puedo pegar el vídeo pero imaginaos los barcos, de guerra


----------



## PutoNWO (14 Mar 2022)

Cuánto valen 10 barcos de esos capturados? Y cargados de municiones


----------



## Raulisimo (14 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Murado:
> Hemos regresado de Berdyansk. En la base naval de Ucrania, la desmilitarización está en pleno apogeo. Más de una docena de barcos y botes fueron abandonados por marineros ucranianos durante su fuga. Y huyeron incluso antes de la aparición del ejército ruso.
> 
> Todos los barcos están en buenas condiciones, llenos de municiones y comida. Pero miles de marineros se han ido a alguna parte ...
> ...



Buenísimo.

No sólo no tienen dignidad, ni principios, sino que además tampoco tienen coraje.


----------



## Jahco81 (14 Mar 2022)

Todos los que desprestigian al Coronel Baños deberían leer su currículum, compararlo con su propia trayectoria y reescribir su opinión, que aquí parecemos expertos en estrategia, geopolítica y contrainteligencia.
Algo sabrá este hombre.


----------



## Nefersen (14 Mar 2022)

Desde el principio se sabía que la operación de liberación de Ucrania no iba a ser fácil, al tener que enfrentarse a los terroristas nazis.


----------



## PutoNWO (14 Mar 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Desde el principio se sabía que la operación de liberación de Ucrania no iba a ser fácil, al tener que enfrentarse a los terroristas nazis.



Los rusos van con chatarra y pocas fuerzas especiales. Si vieras los aviones con los que bombardean. Son pura lata y muy viejos


----------



## PutoNWO (14 Mar 2022)

Además la experiencia que están cogiendo esos jóvenes. En primera línea y su primera guerra contra nazis entrenados por instructores americanos e ingleses. De aquí saldrán muy reforzados


----------



## JOS1378 (14 Mar 2022)

Zelensky publica un video viejo y alega haberlo grabado hoy - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Moscú, 14 mar (SANA) El presidente ucraniano, Volodymir Zelensky, publicó un video en Instagram en




www.sana.sy


----------



## JOS1378 (14 Mar 2022)

Al menos 1.935 toneladas de cargamentos humanitarios procedentes de Rusia fueron entregados a Ucrania


De acuerdo con el jefe del Centro de Gestión de la Defensa Nacional de Rusia, continúan los esfuerzos para acumular ayuda humanitaria y se han recogido más de 17.000 toneladas de cargamentos en las instalaciones de almacenamiento.




www.noticieronews.com


----------



## Gotthard (14 Mar 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Yo creo que es la primera vez que vemos en la historia una salida masiva de mujeres jóvenes de un pais en guerra mientras que los hombres han de quedarse si o si.
> Con que dure un añito la guerra ya el 90% de esas tias no vuelven ni fartas de vino porque ya tendrán asegurado su residencia en la U.E.



Cada chortina de estas tiene capacidad para desmoralizar mil veces más a su novio soldado que cualquier operación de propaganda del enemigo.









Wise Advice on How to Be a Good Military Girlfriend
 

Being a military girlfriend can be a tough job. Many young girls opt to stay away from military relationships for fear of its uncertainties and long distance relations. However, there are good many reasons to stick with your military boyfriend. Here is how you can be a good military girlfriend.




lovebondings.com





Se dio el caso de una de estas pajaras que se monto una peli porno con un hispano mientras el chico estaba de servicio en Afganistan y la fiscalia actuo de oficio cuando salto el asunto y la empoderada estuvo ensayando sexo lesbico por las malas durante cuatro años en prision. En USA poner los cuernos a un soldado en servicio de guerra se considera traición al pais.




Ja ja ja, que va: lo que paso en realidad es que el soldadito tomo su calcio como un campeón, fue el hazmerreir de su pueblo y de 4Chan y tuvo que acabar su periodo de servicio sin poder ponerse el casco y al final, gran paradoja, a quien procesaron fue al actor y director hispano que se percutio a la novia en la peli porno. Ella, en su empoderamiento, al verse atrapada en medio del escandalo con medio pais salseando a su costa en twitter decidió que la mejor salida al oprobio cornamental era usar el habitual comodín de la denuncia falsa por violación y decir que el hispano malvado la habia "obligado" y "mucho obligado" a hacer porno, que no habia consentimiento, lo que no fue óbice para que filmara dos peliculas en dos momentos distintos y que en las peliculas se le vea una implicación realmente sorprendente para ser una _menor de edad_ de 23 años forzada. El moreno acabo con 20 años de prisión y con todo lo que gane cosiendo botones dedicado para pagar las indemnizaciones de sus ex-actrices, ya que otras se sumaron a la querella para sacar su tajada y limpiar su buen nombre.


----------



## JOS1378 (14 Mar 2022)

Kadyrov advierte a los ucranianos que no se unan a las filas de los ultranacionalistas - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Grozni, 14 mar (SANA) El presidente de la República Rusa de Chechenia, Ramzan Kadyrov, advirtió a




www.sana.sy


----------



## Glokta (14 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Pero qué hablas puto Mongolo de pacotilla si esos niños fueron asesinados en Donbass por nazis y ejército nazi y son rusos
> 
> Me cago en tus muertos, encima de nazi eres monguer(en realidad es lo mismo, si eres Nazi eres monguer)



Ok rojo turcochino


----------



## Magick (14 Mar 2022)

Vienen tiempos interesantes para el “primer” mundo, cuna de la libertad y la democracia.

A partir de mañana en las calles, policías con la "taser", una pistola de pulsos eléctricos









Da domani nelle strade poliziotti con il "taser", pistola a impulso elettrico







amp.ilgiornale.it


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (14 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


> Zelensky publica un video viejo y alega haberlo grabado hoy - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias
> 
> 
> Moscú, 14 mar (SANA) El presidente ucraniano, Volodymir Zelensky, publicó un video en Instagram en
> ...



Una pregunta, Zelenski está en Kiev, corregidme si no es completamente seguro. Estando la ciudad de Kiev completamente rodeada por las tropas rusas, signifca de facto que es cuestión de dias que aparezca muerto o capturado. ¿Que esperanzas hay de que no ocurra?


----------



## Gotthard (14 Mar 2022)

No dejan de ser mercenarios, gente que va a un conflicto al que no tiene ninguna obligación de acudir. Son "combatientes" pero nunca pueden ser "soldados", a menos que se nacionalicen del pais en conflicto o que su pais se implique oficialmente en la guerra.

Obviamente al mando ruso le interesa que dichos refuerzos del extranjero no vengan, por lo que se va a correr la voz del trato dispensado, y obviamente los ucranianos cuando pillen a un mercenario del lado ruso no van a andarse con tonterias.


----------



## NPI (14 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Veo que alguno de los analistas que aparecen por ahí es el Pérez Triana, ese que se dedica a delatar a otros, a poner sus datos personales en Twitter. Una cucaracha a sueldo de la OTAN que no merece el más mínimo de los respetos. Como para tomarles en serio.





@arriondas ya puse su enlace hace un tiempo en este mismo hilo, pero hay que fijarse bien en dos cosas (*Revista Ejércitos* y *The Political Room*) y como tú bien apuntas en la OTAN.


----------



## Ratona001 (14 Mar 2022)

He he tenido una pesadilla. Soñé que estaba en Polonia que me obligaban a ir allí



Spoiler



a trabajar en un hospital, que me escapaba junto con una chica de allí para mirar el "cuartel" donde los militares a ver si reconocía a alguien. Y me pasaba la pesadilla agachada porque había un tanque ruso por las calles junto con 2 tíos pegando tiros a todo lo que se movía por gusto. Acabo sola porque la chica esa se va para otro lado. Me doy grandes caminatas y me encuentro con mucho campo / edificios destrozados zonas que quiero pasar pero no lo hago porque hay muchos militares/ trabajadores recogiendo todo o porque hay fuego y tal y no se sabe si hay enemigos. Así que acabo yendo al " cuartel "me encuentro gente conocida (no me preguntes. En el sueño me conocen). . Los que no me conocen tampoco dicen nada están ahí con caras largas recogiendo escombros osea nadie me llama la atención. . Mientras de fondo en algunas ocasiones se oyen bombas. Algún cuerpo por la calle pero por suerte no vi gore. De las largas caminatas encuentro un hotel que es un barco que flota en el cielo. Un diseño de esos imposibles y mucha gente ricachona por ahí con copas de champán. Y yo pensando "que coño si nos están tirando bombas en el otro lado?"




Puta vida.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (14 Mar 2022)

*La mujer embarazada vista en imágenes que huía del bombardeo del hospital ucraniano ha muerto con su bebé: informes*
Una mujer embarazada vista en imágenes ampliamente difundidas después del bombardeo ruso del hospital ucraniano murió con su bebé, informa Associated Press.
La mujer escapaba del bombardeo del hospital de maternidad donde debía dar a luz en la ciudad sitiada de Mariupol.
Las imágenes de la mujer siendo trasladada a una ambulancia en una camilla habían dado la vuelta al mundo mientras los rescatistas la transportaban entre los escombros.
La mujer fue trasladada de urgencia a otro hospital donde los médicos trabajaron para mantenerla con vida.
*Los médicos dieron a luz al bebé por cesárea, pero "no mostró signos de vida"*, dijo el cirujano.
“Más de 30 minutos de reanimación de la madre no produjeron resultados”, dijo Marin el sábado. “Ambos murieron”.
En el caos que siguió al ataque aéreo del miércoles, los médicos no tuvieron tiempo de obtener el nombre de la mujer antes de que su esposo y padre vinieran a retirar su cuerpo, informa AP.

—


No lo entiendo. ¿La embarazada no era esta?




Fuente: directo de The Guardian











Biden considers travel to Europe – as it happened


This blog is now closed




www.theguardian.com


----------



## NPI (14 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Una pregunta, Zelenski está en Kiev, corregidme si no es completamente seguro. Estando la ciudad de Kiev completamente rodeada por las tropas rusas, signifca de facto que es cuestión de dias que aparezca muerto o capturado. ¿Que esperanzas hay de que no ocurra?



Nunca estuvo en Kiev ni en Leópolis, siempre estuvo fuera, entre Polonia y Rumania.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *La mujer embarazada vista en imágenes que huía del bombardeo del hospital ucraniano ha muerto con su bebé: informes*
> Una mujer embarazada vista en imágenes ampliamente difundidas después del bombardeo ruso del hospital ucraniano murió con su bebé, informa Associated Press.
> La mujer escapaba del bombardeo del hospital de maternidad donde debía dar a luz en la ciudad sitiada de Mariupol.
> Las imágenes de la mujer siendo trasladada a una ambulancia en una camilla habían dado la vuelta al mundo mientras los rescatistas la transportaban entre los escombros.
> ...



Se lían un poco con la propaganda…incluso las heridas cambian de sitio…


----------



## Von Rudel (14 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 982503
> 
> @arriondas ya puse su enlace hace un tiempo en este mismo hilo, pero hay que fijarse bien en dos cosas (*Revista Ejércitos* y *The Political Room*) y como tú bien apuntas en la OTAN.




La Revista ejercitos como dijo el Coronel Baños, es un panfleto de la Otan.


Ya los he escuchado en youtube con trufal y era propaganda Otan 100%, diciendo que los Rusos estaban haciendo el ridiculo.


----------



## capitán almeida (14 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> República Checa anuncia que va a mandar otros 31 millones de ayuda militara Ucrania. No han de preocuparse los filoorcorrusos, seguro que son solo calzoncillos de campaña y cepillos de dientes.
> Tranquilidad y paciencia.



Están preocupadísimos, como tus amigos de Lvov que aún los están buscando en los cráteres


----------



## El amigo (14 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> ❗Un combatiente capturado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que voluntariamente depuso las armas, cuenta cómo en Kharkov los batallones nacionales ocupan casas y echan a la gente a la calle.
> En las viviendas desocupadas, se dedican al saqueo, y también tradicionalmente esconden su equipo y artillería en los patios, escondiéndose detrás de los civiles.
> 
> 
> ...



De dónde eres? Europeo, latinoamericano?


----------



## alnitak (14 Mar 2022)

RUSIA YA ESTA ATCANDO LAMCIUDAD DE RIVNE

AHI ESTA OTRA CENTRAL NUCLWAR

ESTA SEMANA VAMOS A VER COMO RUSIA SE HACE CON LAS CENRRALES NUCLEARES

CREO QUE AHI NEGOCIARAN

RUSIA QUIERE ANULAR LA CAPCIDAD ATOMICA DE UCRANIA Y QUEDARSE A CUSTODIARLAS


----------



## Von Rudel (14 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *La mujer embarazada vista en imágenes que huía del bombardeo del hospital ucraniano ha muerto con su bebé: informes*
> Una mujer embarazada vista en imágenes ampliamente difundidas después del bombardeo ruso del hospital ucraniano murió con su bebé, informa Associated Press.
> La mujer escapaba del bombardeo del hospital de maternidad donde debía dar a luz en la ciudad sitiada de Mariupol.
> Las imágenes de la mujer siendo trasladada a una ambulancia en una camilla habían dado la vuelta al mundo mientras los rescatistas la transportaban entre los escombros.
> ...



Pero si había salido la imagen de ella bien y con el niño ya nacido.


Es que te toman por tonto.


----------



## visaman (14 Mar 2022)

buenos días, descanse de la guerra el finde, resulto curios que al hacer la compra el viernes la gente estaba arrasando con los basicos, ponedme al dia siguen subiendo los combustibles? la economía va mal?, hay ya cartilla racionamiento?


----------



## amcxxl (14 Mar 2022)

#MARIUPOL—El comando de las fuerzas de #DNR y #Rusia ha ofrecido a las unidades militares regulares de #Ucrania|ian (#UAF) la opción de rendirse. Pero solo para los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. 
*Explícitamente, no se hizo tal oferta a los miembros del regimiento neonazi #Azov de la #GuardiaNacional.*




alnitak dijo:


> RUSIA QUIERE ANULAR LA CAPCIDAD ATOMICA DE UCRANIA Y QUEDARSE A CUSTODIARLAS



mas bien lo que va a hacer es desmantelarlas y llevarse el combustible para evitar que esos terroristas ukros causen otra catastrofe como paso en 1986 en Chernobyl

al fin y al cabo a una potencia agraria no le hacen falta ninguna central nuclear ni ninguna industria

no derribaron las estatuas de Lenin ? pues ucrania volvera a 1914


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (14 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> RUSIA YA ESTA ATCANDO LAMCIUDAD DE RIVNE
> 
> AHI ESTA OTRA CENTRAL NUCLWAR
> 
> ...



Rivne está a 300 km al oeste de Kiev, por contextualizar. Cerquilla de la frontera con Polonia.


----------



## visaman (14 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A veces pienso que es eso lo que realmente quiere EEUU. Levantar dos bloques antagónicos para montar su OTAN ampliada. Esta vez sería contra Rusia y China y entrarían en ella los países asíáticos que se sientan amenazados por el expansionismo ruso-chino. En ella estarían de entrada Japón, Corea del Sur, Australia, Nueva Zelanda y poco a poco se iría extendiendo por el sudeste asiático. Quien sabe, lo mismo hasta entrarían India y Paquistán.



tontos son si hacen caso a USA, son carne de cañón lo mires como lo mires


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

La situación operativa en Ucrania a finsles del 13 de marzo


----------



## uberales (14 Mar 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Yo creo que es la primera vez que vemos en la historia una salida masiva de mujeres jóvenes de un pais en guerra mientras que los hombres han de quedarse si o si.
> Con que dure un añito la guerra ya el 90% de esas tias no vuelven ni fartas de vino porque ya tendrán asegurado su residencia en la U.E.



¿No sucedió eso en Yugoslavia? Algunos tenéis la memoria muy corta. Italia está llena de gente que salió de esos países en los 90.


----------



## Guanotopía (14 Mar 2022)

El Gobierno de Rusia anuncia orden de detención contra el multimillonario George Soros, principal promotor del conflicto en Ucrania


El Gobierno de Rusia ha anunciado una orden de arresto contra el multimillonario George Soros, al que responsabilizan de apoyar “el golpe fascista en Ucrania,




www.omnia.com.mx





No lo he visto en otros medios, así que no sé si esto es cierto.


----------



## Gotthard (14 Mar 2022)

Rusia tiene un ejercito con muchas deficiencias, tambien doctrinas anticuadas, pero si en algo son buenos es en preparación para el clima y entorno. Para ellos estos -3, -5 bajo cero es practicamente clima primaveral y poco les falta para ir en camiseta y chancletas.

Las tiendas de campaña rusas son famosas por los calentitas y resistentes que son. Se basan en las yurtas de las tribus siberianas, es decir, son redondas o octogonales con una gran estufa en el centro con un deposito de agua y docenas de anclajes para aguantar ventiscas de todo tipo. Al igual que estas tienen doble capa y son practicamente ignifugas. Estas fotos son de un campamento ruso con tiendas en Armenia.




Luego tienen desarrollos mas modernos con grandes tiendas modulares cuya ventaja es que se pueden desplegar muy rapido ya que los arcos son inflables. Aqui un hospital de campaña divisionario desplegado en la puta taiga.






Aparte un campamento tiene que tener sus duchas, sus cocinas, sus sanitarios, etc. Eso los rusos lo resuelven mediante camiones tuneados al efecto y remolques. Los rusos no tienen como los yankis comercios en sus campamentos y maquinitas, pero para un soldado tienen sus necesidades cubiertas.





A nivel logistico los rusos tienen un problema: su logistica está diseñada para ir por tren y se hacen la picha un lio cuando tienen que ir por carreteras, especialmente si no hay hielo, ya que si se observan los neumaticos de los camiones rusos, son más para ir campo a través desde donde se apean del tren que para hacer largas distancias por carretera.

La necesidad de los rusos por el tren no es por un capricho, viene dada porque la cantidad de artilleria y municion que desplaza una division rusa es entre tres y cuatro veces mayor al de una division norteamericana.

Los ucranianos, en dias previos a la invasión, se autosabotearon a conciencia sus lineas ferreas, sabiendo de esta dependencia rusa, lo que dio lugar a muy serios problemas logísticos para los rusos los primeros dias de la guerra. Los rusos son famosos por ir tranquilamente a darse la bofetada los primeros dias de combates, aprender rapidamente de los errores y ajustar sus estrategias.





Pero a medida que fueron reparando las lineas ferreas, la logistica rusa se normalizó. La ventaja del ferrocarril es que envias material en cantidades enormes de forma extremadamente eficiente, la desventaja es que como te jodan la via, faltara material en cantidades enormes hasta que se repare. Como curiosidad, los BMP y otros blindados se les pueden poner kits para moverlos por railes y patrullar continuamente las vias.

Los rusos tienen ejercito de tierra, mar, aeroespacial .... y de ferrocarriles.


----------



## amcxxl (14 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Rivne está a 300 km al oeste de Kiev, por contextualizar. Cerquilla de la frontera con Polonia.



Mas cerca de la frontera con Bielorusia y son 4 reactores


----------



## manalons (14 Mar 2022)

Pregunta a alguien que haya hecho la mili. Saldrás de dudas rápidamente.


----------



## Gotthard (14 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *La mujer embarazada vista en imágenes que huía del bombardeo del hospital ucraniano ha muerto con su bebé: informes*
> Una mujer embarazada vista en imágenes ampliamente difundidas después del bombardeo ruso del hospital ucraniano murió con su bebé, informa Associated Press.
> La mujer escapaba del bombardeo del hospital de maternidad donde debía dar a luz en la ciudad sitiada de Mariupol.
> Las imágenes de la mujer siendo trasladada a una ambulancia en una camilla habían dado la vuelta al mundo mientras los rescatistas la transportaban entre los escombros.
> ...




Para mentir hace falta una excelente memoria.


----------



## alnitak (14 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Allí se van a ajustar MUCHAS pero que MUCHAS cuentas.



ya esta listo el.desembarco


----------



## Simo Hayha (14 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Ya los he escuchado en youtube con trufal y era propaganda Otan 100%, diciendo que los Rusos estaban haciendo el ridiculo.



Reconocer que rusia está haciendo el ridi no es ser de la OTAN, es de sentido común. Seguro que hasta les habrán llamado los chinos para decirles que dejen de hacer el ridi. Y todavía quedan muchos meses de guerra por delante para que los orcorrusos se pongan todavía más en evidencia...


----------



## alnitak (14 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> para los que dicen que los rusos bombardean a civiles esta periodista francesa te lo desmiente in situ, son los ukronanzis los que estan matando a su propia poblacion, son escoria no respetan ni a su gente




putis ukros asesinos

ya no se agunta esto .. los ukros son asesinos y putin debe limpiar ese pais desnacificandolo


----------



## Anti globalista (14 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *La mujer embarazada vista en imágenes que huía del bombardeo del hospital ucraniano ha muerto con su bebé: informes*
> Una mujer embarazada vista en imágenes ampliamente difundidas después del bombardeo ruso del hospital ucraniano murió con su bebé, informa Associated Press.
> La mujer escapaba del bombardeo del hospital de maternidad donde debía dar a luz en la ciudad sitiada de Mariupol.
> Las imágenes de la mujer siendo trasladada a una ambulancia en una camilla habían dado la vuelta al mundo mientras los rescatistas la transportaban entre los escombros.
> ...



pero que coño hablan, si yo vi a esta con el marido en un video de youtube, haciendo el paripe con un niño en brazos y vivo


----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

A título póstumo


Artículo Original: Antifashist A lo largo de estos días, Mariupol sigue siendo uno de los puntos más calientes de la operación militar rusa. En la ciudad se están viviendo fieras batallas para las …




slavyangrad.es












A título póstumo


14/03/2022

Artículo Original: Antifashist 


A lo largo de estos días, Mariupol sigue siendo uno de los puntos más calientes de la operación militar rusa. En la ciudad se están viviendo fieras batallas para las que los batallones nacionalistas ucranianos se han estacionado en áreas residenciales y que están destruyendo tanto infraestructuras civiles como a la población. “La ciudad está cercada, todos los puentes y accesos a ella están destruidos, las principales carreteras han sido minadas por los nacionalistas y personas armadas caminan por la calle abriendo fuego indiscriminado, obligando así a la población civil a permanecer en sus casas”, afirmó el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa.

Las fuentes ucranianas predicen que la actual situación en Mariupol se prolongará entre dos y cinco días, ya que el regimiento Azov es incapaz de aguantar la ofensiva de las fuerzas de la RPD/Rusia y pide ayuda de las autoridades. Sin embargo, el Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania comprende que la resistencia de los nazis es inútil.

“Teniendo en cuenta que Mariupol está completamente rodeada por las tropas de la RPD [ya las tropas rusas], no se espera ninguna contraofensiva del exterior. Teniendo en ceunta que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucania carecen de reservas, pese a los mensajes de tranquilidad de las autoridades, no habrá ayuda apra Azov. Así que, tan pronto como Mariupol sea capturado por las tropas de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa y de la RPD, que ahora están operando según una estrategia lenta para minimizar las bajas civiles, caerá todo el frente oriental y de ahí no hay mucha distancia a una ofensiva rápida de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas sobre Kiev, Odessa y Járkiv”, afirma la publicación _Readovka_.

Está claro que el Estado Mayor no está dispuesto a arriesgar los ya de por sí desgastados restos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania para ayudar a los nazis de Azov. Parece que ya han sido descartados como bajas, algo que tampoco es una gran sorpresa.

“La situación es similar con las tropas ucranianas cerca de Járkov. Hay escasez de munición y combustible, los suministros están cortados y no va a llegar ayuda militar. El Estado Mayor de Ucrania tiene una pregunta: ¿entrarán las tropas rusas en las ciudades de Ucrania central y occidental? Si es así, ¿cómo contrarrestarlas? Al fin y al cabo, todos los soldados del Ejército Ucraniano y los batallones nazis que están en el este ya han sido dados por perdidos para los estrategas ucranianos”, insistió el canal de Telegram Jarkov Z.

Mientras tanto, se ha producido una verdadera catástrofe humanitaria en Mariupol. “Estoy observando con horror lo que Ucrania ha causado en Mariupol. Hace diez bajo cero en la calle. Las casas de los residentes de Mariupol están destrozadas: no hay calefacción, luz, agua o comida. Es imposible salir de la ciudad porque las tropas ucranianas han volado o minado los puentes, no dejan salir a nadie y se esconden detrás de la aterrorizada población”, afirmó Irina Popova, presidenta del Foro para la Salvación de Mariupol. En su opinión, Zelensky ha decidido otorgar a la ciudad de Mariupol el título de ciudad héroe a título póstumos, ya que, como comandante en jefe del Ejército Ucraniano, no llama a los militantes a liberar a los civiles ni la comunidad internacional llama a Zelensky a mostrar humanidad.


----------



## visaman (14 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Camaradas, para avisarles que he sido contactado por una simpática organización financiada por el Sr. Soros y me han ofrecido unos suculentos honorarios para defender la verdad.
> 
> Por eso, si me ven ahora atacando conceptualmente la horda invasora soviética a cargo del demente de Putin, no se sorprendan. Hay que defender la libertad y dignidad del valeroso pueblo ucraniano, que está siendo salvajemente invadido sin culpa alguna de su parte.
> 
> Así son las cosas.



por 10centimos el post te vendes barato


----------



## Simo Hayha (14 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Están preocupadísimos, como tus amigos de Lvov que aún los están buscando en los cráteres



Ah , que no les preocupa que haya un flujo constante de armas a Ucrania ni que sus soldados estén muriendo por miles. Estáis ya en modo histérica demente.


----------



## PutoNWO (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## alnitak (14 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Rivne está a 300 km al oeste de Kiev, por contextualizar. Cerquilla de la frontera con Polonia.




pero muy cerca de bielorrusia

mira los mapas por favor !!!!


----------



## Nico (14 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> por 10centimos el post te vendes barato




Eso pagaba Putin, los de Soros van de 50 los normales y hasta 1 euro los que suman mas de tres zanks.  


PD = Abajo la Horda Invasora !!.- Viva el heroico pueblo de Ucrania y su gran líder Zelensky.


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (14 Mar 2022)

*La peligrosa enfermedad de Putin que podría dar un vuelco en la invasión rusa a Ucrania*

El presidente ruso ha repetido en numerosas ocasiones que “no tenía otra opción” que invadir Ucrania para, según palabras suyas, “desmilitarizar y desnazificar el país”. Pero las fuentes de inteligencia afirman que el líder ruso podría sufrir un trastorno cerebral causado por *demencia o enfermedad de Parkinson, como resultado del tratamiento con esteroides para el cáncer.* 









¿Putin tiene cáncer? Esta es la peligrosa enfermedad del presidente que podría dar un vuelco en la invasión rusa a Ucrania


Los servicios de inteligencia desvelan cuál es la verdadera razón por la que el presidente de Rusia autorizó el conflicto.




www.larazon.es


----------



## Feriri88 (14 Mar 2022)

Hungria acojonada


Son los que mas dependen de Putin

Alemania y otros bucando proveedores
Ellos no


Cuando ponga las sanciones seanla semana que viene o dentro de 3 años
Ellos en bragas


----------



## visaman (14 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Me ha dejado preocupado Gisbert (mirad el directo). Opina que, teniendo en cuenta 1) las declaraciones de ayer de Biden (que si Rusia ataca territorio OTAN habrá respuesta, excusatio non petita y terreno preparado para cualquier falsa bandera en territorio OTAN como excusa para entrar abiertamente en la guerra), 2) el apoyo militar exterior que está recibiendo Ucrania (sin duda al menos apoyo logístico, inteligencia, satélites, etc., que demuestran implicación de la OTAN ya ahora mismo) y 3) el estado frágil de Zelensky internamente (las fuerzas y grupos paramilitares ucranianos no le van a dejar claudicar, es decir, hacer una salida pactada con Rusia, le van a exigir pelear hasta la victoria o la derrota bajo amenaza de poner a otro en su lugar + tiro de gracia seguramente), se teme una escalada del conflicto con entrada abierta de la OTAN. Yo aporto además la escalada en las sanciones entre ayer y hoy, incluida la amenaza que han hecho a China hoy de que no complemente con sus compras a Rusia el bloqueo, palabras mayores que ya implican a la otra gran potencia. Que USA, en definitiva, haya decidido finalmente ir a por todas, es decir, a desbaratar militarmente a Rusia. El riesgo es muy grande ahora mismo, el mayor de gran conflicto planetario desde 1945. El departamento de estado y el pentágono se han vuelto locos, y los inanes líderes europeos están haciendo el mayor papelón de la historia en mucho tiempo. Me voy a la cama pesimista hoy.



no creo que los alemanes ni los franceses esten por hacer el juego a USA y en trar al trapo de un false flag se juegan demasiado


----------



## capitán almeida (14 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Ah , que no les preocupa que haya un flujo constante de armas a Ucrania ni que sus soldados estén muriendo por miles. Estáis ya en modo histérica demente.



Por miles no, por millones


----------



## dabuti (14 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Pero si había salido la imagen de ella bien y con el niño ya nacido.
> 
> 
> Es que te toman por tonto.



Para AnaRosa, la Griso y el Risto, una embarazada da para muchos programas.


----------



## Feriri88 (14 Mar 2022)

Demodé dijo:


>




El soplapollas este vive en occidente no?
Lo odia pero no sale de aqui nincon agua caliente



Isabel II ya era reina cuando nacio Putin
Quizas lo siga siendo cuando caiga


----------



## Fauna iberica (14 Mar 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> El Gobierno de Rusia anuncia orden de detención contra el multimillonario George Soros, principal promotor del conflicto en Ucrania
> 
> 
> El Gobierno de Rusia ha anunciado una orden de arresto contra el multimillonario George Soros, al que responsabilizan de apoyar “el golpe fascista en Ucrania,
> ...



Ojala fuera verdad, seria apoteosico.


----------



## Simo Hayha (14 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> mas bien lo que va a hacer es desmantelarlas y llevarse el combustible para evitar que esos terroristas ukros causen otra catastrofe como paso en 1986 en Chernobyl
> 
> al fin y al cabo a una potencia agraria no le hacen falta ninguna central nuclear ni ninguna industria
> 
> no derribaron las estatuas de Lenin ? pues ucrania volvera a 1914



Se te nota un poco como... no sé, resentido, amargao, rencoroso. No sería mejor que te alegrases por la unidad y determinación en la defensa de los valores democráticos que está mostrando el mundo libre. Todavía estás a tiempo, el camino del odio solo te agría más el carácter y convierte en un orco solitario.


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> no creo que los alemanes ni los franceses esten por hacer el juego a USA y en trar al trapo de un false flag se juegan demasiado



Pero si todo esto ha ocurrido porque franceses y alemanes se han plegado. Si Alemania se pone firme y no renuncia al Nord Stream 2 nada de esto habría pasado. La bajada de pantalones se oyó hasta en Júpiter. Francia y Alemania harán lo que digan al otro lado del Atlántico: Europa ya lo ha perdido todo y, de perdidos, al río. Haremos lo que nos digan, Europa ha desaparecido.


----------



## Gotthard (14 Mar 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *La peligrosa enfermedad de Putin que podría dar un vuelco en la invasión rusa a Ucrania*
> 
> El presidente ruso ha repetido en numerosas ocasiones que “no tenía otra opción” que invadir Ucrania para, según palabras suyas, “desmilitarizar y desnazificar el país”. Pero las fuentes de inteligencia afirman que el líder ruso podría sufrir un trastorno cerebral causado por *demencia o enfermedad de Parkinson, como resultado del tratamiento con esteroides para el cáncer.*
> 
> ...



Joder, pues para estar tan chunguisimo en las intervenciones que ha hecho hasta el momento no ha desbarrado ni lo mas minimo y está en su oratoria habitual. Solo el tema de distancias, pero eso es mas para prevenir un magnicidio, literalmente Putin no se fia ni de su sombra, el Kremlin siempre ha sido un verdadero nido de asesinos.

Biden por otro lado no abre la boca que no meta la pata con lapsus y equivocaciones sonrojantes.


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (14 Mar 2022)

*¿Enfermo, enajenado, operado? Los rumores sobre la salud física y mental de Putin*

Las especulaciones sobre un cáncer o la teoría de que el mandatario perdió la percepción de realidad durante la pandemia se han abierto paso desde el comienzo de la invasión















¿Enfermo, enajenado, operado? Los rumores sobre la salud física y mental de Putin


Las especulaciones sobre un cáncer o la teoría de que el mandatario perdió la percepción de realidad durante la pandemia se han abierto paso desde ...




www.eldebate.com


----------



## bigmaller (14 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Pero si todo esto ha ocurrido porque franceses y alemanes se han plegado. Si Alemania se pone firme y no renuncia al Nord Stream 2 nada de esto habría pasado. La bajada de pantalones se oyó hasta en Júpiter. Francia y Alemania harán lo que digan al otro lado del Atlántico: Europa ya lo ha perdido todo y, de perdidos, al río.



Si un solo miembro de la OTAN firmase que nunca daría el voto a la integracion de ukrania, esto se hubiera solucionado. Pero ni los alemanes ni los franceses ruvieron huevos de llevarle la contraria a USA.

Ese es el matonismo.


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (14 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> pero muy cerca de bielorrusia
> 
> mira los mapas por favor !!!!



Tranqui, jaja. A Bielorrusia lo considero Rusia por eso lo obvié, y como se supone que al oeste del rio Dnipro todavia está fuerte Ucrania quise hacer ese inciso.


----------



## Impresionante (14 Mar 2022)

EE UU advierte a China del riesgo de dar ayuda militar y económica a Rusia


----------



## Bulldozerbass (14 Mar 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *La peligrosa enfermedad de Putin que podría dar un vuelco en la invasión rusa a Ucrania*
> 
> El presidente ruso ha repetido en numerosas ocasiones que “no tenía otra opción” que invadir Ucrania para, según palabras suyas, “desmilitarizar y desnazificar el país”. Pero las fuentes de inteligencia afirman que el líder ruso podría sufrir un trastorno cerebral causado por *demencia o enfermedad de Parkinson, como resultado del tratamiento con esteroides para el cáncer.*
> 
> ...



Menos mal que Biden está guay.


----------



## crocodile (14 Mar 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *La peligrosa enfermedad de Putin que podría dar un vuelco en la invasión rusa a Ucrania*
> 
> El presidente ruso ha repetido en numerosas ocasiones que “no tenía otra opción” que invadir Ucrania para, según palabras suyas, “desmilitarizar y desnazificar el país”. Pero las fuentes de inteligencia afirman que el líder ruso podría sufrir un trastorno cerebral causado por *demencia o enfermedad de Parkinson, como resultado del tratamiento con esteroides para el cáncer.*
> 
> ...



De los creadores de : Putin será derrocado por su propio pueblo, by USA/NATO productions


----------



## McRotor (14 Mar 2022)

cagada, cada soldado no ukro deberia ser hecho prisionero para mostrar al mundo y como moneda de cambio en las hipoteticas negociaciones...


----------



## mazuste (14 Mar 2022)

Rusia destruyó una base militar en Ucrania en la que operaba la estructura de la Otan,
aun cuando Kiev no integra formalmente ese Pacto. ¿Han comentado algo al respecto?


----------



## Oso Polar (14 Mar 2022)

Jahco81 dijo:


> Todos los que desprestigian al Coronel Baños deberían leer su currículum, compararlo con su propia trayectoria y reescribir su opinión, que aquí parecemos expertos en estrategia, geopolítica y contrainteligencia.
> Algo sabrá este hombre.



Si se puede analizar y criticar a Napoleón por sus errores en su plan de Invasión a Rusia y por la Batalla de Leipzig, al Coronel Baños con mucha mayor razón y nada tengo que envidiarle.

Saludos,


----------



## Bulldozerbass (14 Mar 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *¿Enfermo, enajenado, operado? Los rumores sobre la salud física y mental de Putin*
> 
> Las especulaciones sobre un cáncer o la teoría de que el mandatario perdió la percepción de realidad durante la pandemia se han abierto paso desde el comienzo de la invasión
> 
> ...



Como se nota que no han visto envejecer a un eslavo en su vida


----------



## Magick (14 Mar 2022)

En esta foto se puede ver: 10 guerras, 6 millones de muertos, decenas de millones de refugiados, cientos de miles de mutilados, heridos, torturados. Civilizaciones enteras arrasadas, culturas milenarias incineradas. Naciones enteras aniquiladas.
Pero el malo es Putin.


----------



## alnitak (14 Mar 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *La peligrosa enfermedad de Putin que podría dar un vuelco en la invasión rusa a Ucrania*
> 
> El presidente ruso ha repetido en numerosas ocasiones que “no tenía otra opción” que invadir Ucrania para, según palabras suyas, “desmilitarizar y desnazificar el país”. Pero las fuentes de inteligencia afirman que el líder ruso podría sufrir un trastorno cerebral causado por *demencia o enfermedad de Parkinson, como resultado del tratamiento con esteroides para el cáncer.*
> 
> ...




cuanto mas avanza rusia en la guerra mas estupideces se.leen


----------



## hastaloswebs2012 (14 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 982533
> 
> 
> En esta foto se puede ver: 10 guerras, 6 millones de muertos, decenas de millones de refugiados, cientos de miles de mutilados, heridos, torturados. Civilizaciones enteras arrasadas, culturas milenarias incineradas. Naciones enteras aniquiladas.
> Pero en malo es Putin.



Y un premio Halfred Novel por ganar unas elecciones hoyga!


----------



## computer_malfuction (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (14 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> El coronel Baños tiene razón, Putin ha caído en una trampa urdida por los belicistas yankees que están deseando verle caer y poner en Rusia un régimen títere igual que el que impusieron en Ucrania para saquearla a placer, sin embargo veo un error en su análisis y es que Rusia con una victoria militar con sanciones y boicots va a ganar más que sin haber hecho nada porque tendría igualmente un escenario de sanciones y boicots (hace años que los tiene ) ... y además un estado hostil dirigido por fuerzas paramilitares violentas a las puertas de su casa, y una guerra en el Donbass que habrían desencadenado los ukrotanicos ..



No see puede hacer una tortilla sin romper los huevos...le han puesto entre la espada y la pared..

Y ha elegido muerte...lo cual en mi humilde opinion le honra.

Desde luego no es un cobarde como Sanchez, Macron...o toda la morraya progre de occidente...lame culos de los perros yankisionistas, que les pagan.


----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

Amateurs think strategy, generals think logistics … Or why Ukraine is doomed | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is





Los aficionados piensan en estrategia, los generales piensan en logística... O por qué Ucrania está condenada


(Trad. Google)
13/03/2022

*Por F (unny) Blog de Man for the Saker
*

Un simple análisis de los eventos en tiempo real (1) . No importa cuál de los niveles en el Battlespace _(Táctico, Operacional o Estratégico) de esta Guerra (o Acción Policial de Armas Combinadas, según la definición del Sr. A. Martyanov)_ Es imposible porque hay niebla de guerra, la información que estamos recibir es viejo, comprometido, inseguro. No lo tenemos completo en tiempo real _(ni siquiera el Estado Mayor en el Alto Mando de las partes contendientes lo tiene)_ ni somos capaces de separar rápidamente lo relevante de lo irrelevante, o lo real de lo falso, la propaganda de lo que sea...

Tampoco es posible un simple análisis de las motivaciones o procesos de toma de decisiones en la cabeza de los responsables _(como el Pres. Zelensky o el Comité _(2) _representado por el Pres. Biden)_ o cualquiera de los generales que manejan estas operaciones. Podemos adivinar sus intenciones, podemos adivinar sus motivos desde un punto de vista visceral, pero no estamos dentro de sus cabezas.

Si tratamos de responder a la Pregunta: ¿Ucrania va a ganar esta guerra? Podemos obtener algunas Respuestas desde una Perspectiva Matemática puramente científica.

La guerra se gana o se pierde en base a:

P1.- Logística

P2.- Voluntad de Lucha (3)


De _P1.-_ podemos observar que en Ucrania: 

Suministros: 
Gran parte de ella destruida, agotada o capturada. Lo que queda se está utilizando y sufriendo desgaste. Sin posibilidades de reabastecimiento rápido por producción local o por importaciones debido a b) c) d) e)


Aeropuertos: 
Aeropuertos militares y civiles de suma importancia neutralizados o destruidos.


Puertos: 
Todos los puertos y centros de tránsito civiles y militares importantes neutralizados o destruidos


Carreteras: 
Todas las Carreteras al este de la Línea Koroshen-Zythomir-Vinitsa-Yampil neutralizadas o bajo control de fuego de artillería y VVS. Todas las carreteras al oeste de esta línea están al menos bajo control de fuego de VVS y/o armamento de separación.


Ferrocarriles: 
Todas las líneas al oeste de la Línea Koroshen-Zythomir-Vinitsa-Yampil cortan en uno o más puntos, neutralizados o bajo control de fuego de artillería y VVS. Todas las líneas al oeste de esta línea están al menos bajo control de fuego de VVS y/o armamento de separación.


De _P2.-_ podemos observar que en Ucrania, una vez que se agotan los suministros, las Fuerzas Ucranianas pueden: 

Pelea con palos y piedras y muere (inmediatamente)
Pueden correr y morir (un poco más tarde)
Pueden esconderse y morir (algo más tarde)
Volar del país al extranjero y vivir (4) (con resentimiento y miedo, porque nunca se sabe cuando un equipo de Spetsnaz puede hacer una visita en casa)
Rendirse y vivir una vida normal (si no son culpables de crímenes de guerra y demás)
 








*Conclusiones:*

La guerra es solo matemáticas (7)

Las matemáticas nunca mienten (8)

A esta hora de la noche, debería estar durmiendo… ¡Maldita sea estos tiempos tan interesantes! (9)


Siempre se puede hacer un Análisis a Posterior; incluso puedes obtener un doctorado en ello. Pero para los propósitos de este Ensayo, no los estamos tomando en cuenta. No queremos romper las leyes de la causalidad en esta línea de tiempo, colapsándola.
Comité: el único tipo de animal con muchas patas (muchas, realmente muchas) pero sin cerebro.
Bajo el efecto de los modificadores "Bombardeo VVS" y "Big Bear corriendo detrás de ti" P2 → 0
Esta opción es la preferida por los fans de Nazi y Bandera. Canadá, EE. UU. y tal vez algunos países europeos son el destino preferido.
H2W2 acrónimo de "Cómo ganar la guerra" basado en la investigación y los estudios de John DOE
Por si acaso, si no has entendido una palabra de esto: ¡UCRANIA VA A PERDER EN GRANDE! Dudo que exista más para este día el próximo mes.
Lee lo que dice el Sr. A. Martyanov tiene que decir sobre la guerra, si aún no está seguro después de leer sus _Tres libros_ sobre la supremacía militar, pregúntele a cualquier niño de 12 años cuando regrese a casa el día del examen de matemáticas. Las matemáticas son guerra.
Esto solo se aplica a las líneas de tiempo normales... en algunas líneas de tiempo despertadas podría considerarse racista, intolerante a la fluidez de género o políticamente incorrecto que 2 + 2 = 4.
Este ensayo se basó en un comentario en Telegram sobre el hecho de que las fuerzas rusas están cortando todas las líneas ferroviarias en Ucrania, lo que hace que el reabastecimiento para el gobierno de Kiev sea casi imposible. Creo que perdí la cabeza en alguna parte del párrafo 3...


----------



## midelburgo (14 Mar 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Yo creo que es la primera vez que vemos en la historia una salida masiva de mujeres jóvenes de un pais en guerra mientras que los hombres han de quedarse si o si.
> Con que dure un añito la guerra ya el 90% de esas tias no vuelven ni fartas de vino porque ya tendrán asegurado su residencia en la U.E.



Creia que ese era vuestro sueño dorado. Montones de ucranianas en edad fertil emigrando a España.


----------



## .Kaikus (14 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Los Bayraktar atacan un puesto de control y comando. A día de hoy no he visto una sola imagen de uno de estos drones derribado por los rusos.



En este hilo se han publicado varias fotografias, en las ultimas se veia un fuselaje intacto con la marca Bayraktar, que sean derribos en Ucrania, Siria o Armenia, eso ya es otro tema.






PD- Los rusos ya tienen una coleccion de drones Bayraktar en Moscu, dentro de poco tendran alguno en exposicion museistica.


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 982533
> 
> 
> En esta foto se puede ver: 10 guerras, 6 millones de muertos, decenas de millones de refugiados, cientos de miles de mutilados, heridos, torturados. Civilizaciones enteras arrasadas, culturas milenarias incineradas. Naciones enteras aniquiladas.
> Pero en malo es Putin.



Olvida usted unas buenas mamadas en el despacho oval.


----------



## midelburgo (14 Mar 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> Aquí el glorioso ejercito mongoloide robando en un ultramarinos



Estan buscando aceite de girasol y papel de water.

Estan negando recursos al enemigo. Es una maniobra militar.


----------



## NS 4 (14 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> No... putin NO cayó en la trampa...!! como el mismo lo dice.. no le dejaron otra salida... mejor esta salida, combatiendo en otro país, aun teniendo bajas... que esperarse más tiempo y tener que combatir en su propio territorio y contra fuerzas más potentes desde ucrania y la Otan juntos...



Es un estratega...ha pegado el primero...y pegara muy muy fuerte...

Os lo he dicho hasta la saciedad...EL PODER PERCIBIDO ES EL PODER ATRIBUIDO.

Su posicion muy fuerte realza la situacion ruinosa de una UE al borde de la ruina y la disolucion desordenada...y de su creador USA, que ultimamente va de exabrupto (diplomatico) en exabrupto...dejando ver sus verguenzas.

VLADIMIRO defiende a sus rusos...Y LO HACE DE MIL MARAVILLAS.


----------



## Magick (14 Mar 2022)

Actividades de la Fuerza Aérea Italiana del 1 al 13 de marzo para la entrega de armas para las necesidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Los rusos están tomando buena nota de todas las transferencias de armas a Ucrania, incluidas las realizadas desde Italia.


----------



## NS 4 (14 Mar 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> *28.02.2022*
> 
> *Suiza deja atrás la neutralidad y se suma a las sanciones de la UE contra Rusia*











Suiza rechaza imponer sanciones al comercio de materias primas con Rusia


El ministro de Economía suizo, Guy Parmelin, defiende que esta medida podría tener "efectos secundarios a nivel global" y pide prudencia a la hora de tomar decisiones que puedan afectar más al precio de insumos.




www.lainformacion.com


----------



## computer_malfuction (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (14 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> ¿Porque todas las mujeras activistas de izquierda tienen profesiones de pinta y colorea?..... "fotografo artistico".



Cotiza como fotografa, pero realmente trabaja de .... !!!.


----------



## ferrys (14 Mar 2022)

Un tema del que nadie habla y que es importante. Según los "expertos" Rusia se queda sin soldados. Han muerto 2.000-3.000 soldados rusos por lo que la derrota es inminente.
Resulta que la región del Donbas tiene unos 6 millones de personas. El LPR y DPR cuentas con unos 100.000 efectivos. Tropas humildes con material destartalado y nada comparable con el soldado occidental que desfila tan marcialmente. Pero tropas a las que está armando la OTAN indirectamente. Si unimos la región de Karkhov y todo el sureste, al final vamos a tener unos 20 millones de personas que van a unirse a Rusia. Y soldados muy pero que muy experimentados.

Pero nada, Rusia se queda sin soldados que lo dice el ABC.


----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

Good Ol' Truisms.


F(unny) Man at the Saker's blog beat me to it, damn)) Amateurs think strategy, generals think logistics … Or why Ukraine is doomed Couldn't...




smoothiex12.blogspot.com





Buenas obviedades.


(Trad. Google(
13/03/2022

por Andrei Martyanov

F (unny) El hombre en el blog de Saker se me adelantó, maldición))




> _Los aficionados piensan en estrategia, los generales piensan en logística... O por qué Ucrania está condenada_




No podría ser más cierto. Los informes de que el hardware de VSU está cada vez más inmóvil debido a la falta de combustible están llegando a raudales. Entonces, el buen ol 'truismo es perogrullada por una razón. En noticias relacionadas, primero la economía y otra perogrullada, mientras los perros ladran, la caravana avanza: 



> _India está cada vez más cerca de establecer un sistema de pagos alternativo para mantener su comercio con Rusia, identificando un banco potencial, ya que un panel superior que examinó el tema recomendó priorizar las importaciones de aceite comestible y fertilizantes, así como los pagos adeudados a India, dijo un funcionario consciente de la situación. ha dicho el desarrollo._



Hindustan Times nada menos. La gente me pregunta todo el tiempo: ¿qué pasa con la desdolarización? Aquí está en todo su esplendor. Por eso Jake Sullivan amenaza a China:


> _"Es una preocupación nuestra", continuó, "y le hemos comunicado a Beijing que no nos quedaremos de brazos cruzados ni permitiremos que ningún país compense a Rusia por sus pérdidas a causa de las sanciones económicas"._



Y mientras los medios occidentales continúan difundiendo falsificaciones de 404, es mejor que Jake Sullivan aprenda (no contenga la respiración) la correlación real de los potenciales económicos y militares entre lo que se forma cada vez más como un Occidente aislado y en rápido declive, encabezado por los EE. UU., y el resto de el mundo. Y aquí hay algunas imágenes para que los mercenarios occidentales (principalmente buenos disparando a civiles indefensos) las consideren en términos de lo que escribo durante muchos años. Estos son de Yavorov Range, donde los "asesores" de la CIA y la OTAN estaban entrenando a las fuerzas neonazis y ahora estaban entrenando la cohesión de combate para las "unidades" de mercenarios. Como admiten algunos de esos "soldados de la fortuna", 180 de ellos se han ido. 



O aquí:


Como tengo constancia, una cosa es disparar a civiles y otra muy distinta estar bajo el impacto de fuego sostenido de armas de alta precisión. Aquí lo tienes. Así es como se ve y así es precisamente como se verá la retaguardia de cualquiera, incluso la mejor fuerza de la OTAN, en caso de guerra con Rusia. Repito: la OTAN observa esta operación con total conmoción y asombro, especialmente cuando se considera que la VSU, especialmente su agrupación de 80.000 en el este y que fue entrenada y equipada por la OTAN, está completamente rodeada y destrozada y está siendo aniquilada mientras escribo esto. . 




Y ahora, para que deje de explicar constantemente por qué todos esos Coronel Cassads, Yuri Podolyakas, todos los demás "expertos militares" son propagadores de BS, aquí está (lamentablemente solo en ruso) el Coronel retirado del Estado Mayor. 

 


Vale la pena escucharlo, especialmente en términos de planificación. 
En conclusión. Como confirmó la aprobación militar de ayer, 3M22 Zircon es un sistema observable muy bajo y no es detectable por los medios de detección actuales, por no hablar del sistema de intercepción de West (defensa aérea) que no puede derribarlo. Con la autonomía de 1.500 kilómetros y M=9 esta versión (primera) de Zircon supone un cambio radical de paradigma. Entonces, aquí está su cartilla para el domingo.

*ACTUALIZACIÓN:* aquí está uno de los nazis quejándose de toda esta "situación" con la eliminación de mercenarios en Yavorov Range.



Lamenta que los pobres queridos estuvieran durmiendo en el momento en que Kalibrs llegó a su destino. Cierto… Los rusos debieron esperar hasta que se despiertaran. Me pregunto con qué velocidad se evapora la propaganda de la OTAN en esta etapa de las mentes nazis con lavado de cerebro en 404. Es una buena suerte cuando mueres rápido, pero a muchos no se les brinda ese trato y mueren debido a las horrendas heridas en agonía. Esa es la verdadera guerra, compañeros. Ellos (la OTAN) se olvidaron de mencionarles lo que es estar en el extremo receptor, porque ellos mismos no lo saben.


----------



## alnitak (14 Mar 2022)

es curioso

en twitter ... medio otaanico, se.leen chorradas de que si el ejercito ruso es muy debil , que si putin esta demente, etc no se para quien ya que los rusoso no pueden leer twitter

si tan ddbil es dusia ppr que no entra la otan con una par de divisiones y lo ventila ???


----------



## paconan (14 Mar 2022)

No podrán restaurar el Antónov An-225

La planta de la industria de la aviación Antonov en #Kyiv está en llamas.


----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Kiev tiene que tener unos búnkers de puta madre de la época Soviética. Ahí habrá provisiones para meses.



Seguramente caducadas


----------



## alnitak (14 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Un tema del que nadie habla y que es importante. Según los "expertos" Rusia se queda sin soldados. Han muerto 2.000-3.000 soldados rusos por lo que la derrota es inminente.
> Resulta que la región del Donbas tiene unos 6 millones de personas. El LPR y DPR cuentas con unos 100.000 efectivos. Tropas humildes con material destartalado y nada comparable con el soldado occidental que desfila tan marcialmente. Pero tropas a las que está armando la OTAN indirectamente. Si unimos la región de Karkhov y todo el sureste, al final vamos a tener unos 20 millones de personas que van a unirse a Rusia. Y soldados muy pero que muy experimentados.
> 
> Pero nada, Rusia se queda sin soldados que lo dice el ABC.



los medios satanicos y de soros

rusia no tiene aviacion.. ni misiles y no paran de sacar crateres , mercenarios huyendo, y ciudades destruidas

rusia no tiene solsados y salen imagenes dd volnoklava terribles con cientos de soldados ukros muertos

todo es contradictorio.. quieren decir que rusia es debil y luego dicen que rusia esta arrasando ucrania ...

por cierto a los.mercenarios en riemponde guerra no se les hace prisioneros ... se les EJECUTA


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Mar 2022)

08:18 El Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania decidió ir hasta el final en tácticas de tierra arrasada. Por el momento, se ha elaborado un plan para la destrucción de todos los puentes, y ya se han capacitado parcialmente destacamentos para llevar a cabo estas tareas. En las regiones de Zaporozhye y Nikolaev, parte de los puentes ya habían sido volados durante la retirada. La infraestructura del país está siendo destruida a tal velocidad que pronto el país será inhabitable


----------



## .Kaikus (14 Mar 2022)

Las negociaciones son un paripe, un mero tramite, eso de que Putin da señales de querer un alto el fuego es ridiculo, porque aunque Ucrania aceptase y firmase las 3 condiciones, seguidamente la UE tendria que firmar el fin de las sanciones y lo mismo los EEUU, *los cuales se negarian en redondo, son muchos hospitales de gatitos y clinicas veterinarias destruidas, los usanos estan muy preocupados por el bienestar de los europeos en general.*







PD- Los otanicos podrian especificar la ayuda militar que necesita la FR de la China comunista !!!.


----------



## paconan (14 Mar 2022)

Es este?
Вечер с Владимиром Соловьевым. 5 тысяч санкций, лобзик для России и демократия по-американски. Эфир от 09.03.2022


----------



## Magick (14 Mar 2022)

La libertad vale más que los recibos de la luz, o del combustible, nos dicen...,
pero menos que la salud, nos decian hace tan solo unas semanas estos hdlgp que nos desgobiernan.


----------



## PutoNWO (14 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Good Ol' Truisms.
> 
> 
> F(unny) Man at the Saker's blog beat me to it, damn)) Amateurs think strategy, generals think logistics … Or why Ukraine is doomed Couldn't...
> ...



Hay que sumar 12 fragatas de la marina capturadas ayer


----------



## ferrys (14 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> los medios satanicos y de soros
> 
> rusia no tiene aviacion.. ni misiles y no paran de sacar crateres , mercenarios huyendo, y ciudades destruidas
> 
> ...



No se está tratando el escenario actual con un mínimo de cordura. Es verdad que los nazis no tienen opciones. Pero no es menos verdad que los rusos tampoco las tienen. ¿Que pasaría con el Donbas si hay una retirada rusa?. Esto es una guerra total donde sólo puede haber vencedores y muertos. La LPR y DPR sólo tienen una opción y es acabar con el enemigo. Lo mismo que los nazis.


----------



## notengodeudas (14 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



Alguien puede explicar qué ha pasado?


----------



## mazuste (14 Mar 2022)

Así que, dicen.... que el Zelensky ha sacado un vídeo, visitando un hospital ayer. 
Y que, el problema es que en el vídeo le acompaña una mujer que debió morir
el 26...de Febrero ¿?


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Alguien puede explicar qué ha pasado?



Empezó una guerra hace 19 días.


----------



## ksa100 (14 Mar 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Alguien puede explicar qué ha pasado?



Rusia=Corea del Norte 2.0, el culo del universo


----------



## .Kaikus (14 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> China por mucho que te parezca sigue sin tener un ejército igual a los occidentales.
> De hecho mucho de su ejército es copia del ruso



China a dia de hoy solo da miedo a sus vecinos asiaticos, es una potencia regional sin aliados, le seria imposible desplazar 1.000.000 de soldados de un continente a otro.


----------



## raptors (14 Mar 2022)

Jahco81 dijo:


> Todos los que desprestigian al Coronel Baños deberían leer su currículum, compararlo con su propia trayectoria y reescribir su opinión, que aquí parecemos expertos en estrategia, geopolítica y contrainteligencia.
> Algo sabrá este hombre.



Lo que te da define como estadista no es tu currículum... si no tus acciones del dia a dia...


----------



## midelburgo (14 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> 08:18 El Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania decidió ir hasta el final en tácticas de tierra arrasada. Por el momento, se ha elaborado un plan para la destrucción de todos los puentes, y ya se han capacitado parcialmente destacamentos para llevar a cabo estas tareas. En las regiones de Zaporozhye y Nikolaev, parte de los puentes ya habían sido volados durante la retirada. La infraestructura del país está siendo destruida a tal velocidad que pronto el país será inhabitable



Esta tomando un cariz Alemania 1945, y los alemanes (digo ucranianos) no deben sobrevivir porque han sido derrotados por untermenschen que dijo Goebbels (o Himmler).
Otro Götterdammerung nazi.


----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Lo que no entiendo es como envían a la guerra a personas sin experiencia militar, al igual que armar a la población.*
> 
> Son seis meses como mínimo antes no adquieres un mínimo de fuerza física para aguantar el trote, si ya se que hay gente fondona en tanques, camiones o aviones pero con experiencia militar y por lo que hacen no necesitan mucho ejercicio pero un soldado de campaña necesita estar cachas y saber aguantar penurias; dormir al raso, estar casi un día sin dormir, etc., arreglártelas solo si te quedas sin compañeros o te envían solo a una misión de vigilancia, hay un sin fin de cosas por aprender.
> 
> Un sin sentido.



Se llama Desesperación


----------



## Eneko Aritza (14 Mar 2022)

Los rusos entregan a las milicias de Donbas los tanques, blindados y artillería capturado a los ucranianos


----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

Desde el principio dijeron lo que les iba a pasar. Y aún así han ido.


----------



## Octubrista (14 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> 08:18 El Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania decidió ir hasta el final en tácticas de tierra arrasada. Por el momento, se ha elaborado un plan para la destrucción de todos los puentes, y ya se han capacitado parcialmente destacamentos para llevar a cabo estas tareas. En las regiones de Zaporozhye y Nikolaev, parte de los puentes ya habían sido volados durante la retirada. La infraestructura del país está siendo destruida a tal velocidad que pronto el país será inhabitable



Eso es que el Ejército ucraniano ya da por perdido todo y el que venga tras ellos de encuentre un país con infraestructura del año 1900.

Y eso... que los ucranianos van ganando...


----------



## paconan (14 Mar 2022)

No había por tw un mantecas quejándose? ya sabe donde puede ir





*Franquiciado de McDonald's en Siberia sigue trabajando*

Los restaurantes de comida rápida McDonald's en Siberia continúan operando como de costumbre. La cadena de restaurantes de esta región es administrada por la empresa-franquiciada GID LLC.

“Todas las sucursales continúan operando como de costumbre, todavía no hay órdenes oficiales de la gerencia ”, dijo a Interfax Olesya Samcheleeva, directora de marketing de GiD .

En total, GiD LLC administra 25 restaurantes McDonald's en las regiones de Kemerovo, Novosibirsk, Tomsk, así como en Altai y en las regiones de Altai y Krasnoyarsk.

Anteriormente se informó que todos los restaurantes McDonald`s cerrarán temporalmente en Rusia a partir del 14 de marzo. Esta decisión se tomó en el contexto de la operación militar rusa en Ucrania, que comenzó el 24 de febrero. Los países occidentales impusieron duras sanciones y las empresas extranjeras comenzaron a suspender masivamente el trabajo en la Federación Rusa. Una fuente de TASS informó que los restaurantes McDonald's podrían reanudar sus operaciones en un mes y medio.









Франчайзи McDonald's в Сибири продолжает работу


Подробнее на сайте




www.kommersant.ru


----------



## Impresionante (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## ksa100 (14 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Una pregunta, Zelenski está en Kiev, corregidme si no es completamente seguro. Estando la ciudad de Kiev completamente rodeada por las tropas rusas, signifca de facto que es cuestión de dias que aparezca muerto o capturado. ¿Que esperanzas hay de que no ocurra?



Kiev no está rodeada. Hoy día es imposible la toma de una ciudad de esas características, son más de 3 millones de personas. Pregúntate qué haría falta para rodear efectivamente una ciudad como Madrid, sería imposible. La única alternativa para los nazis rusos es demoler toda la ciudad para después tomarla, y eso ya sería demasiado. Putin ha fracasado.


----------



## notengodeudas (14 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Empezó una guerra hace 19 días.



No, hombre  
Qué pasa en el vídeo del tuit


----------



## visaman (14 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Rusia tiene un ejercito con muchas deficiencias, tambien doctrinas anticuadas, pero si en algo son buenos es en preparación para el clima y entorno. Para ellos estos -3, -5 bajo cero es practicamente clima primaveral y poco les falta para ir en camiseta y chancletas.
> 
> Las tiendas de campaña rusas son famosas por los calentitas y resistentes que son. Se basan en las yurtas de las tribus siberianas, es decir, son redondas o octogonales con una gran estufa en el centro con un deposito de agua y docenas de anclajes para aguantar ventiscas de todo tipo. Al igual que estas tienen doble capa y son practicamente ignifugas. Estas fotos son de un campamento ruso con tiendas en Armenia.
> 
> ...



muy instructivo gracias, aunque esa logística es de primera guerra mundial


----------



## .Kaikus (14 Mar 2022)

Este articulo de LA RAZON, es una fantasia de principio a fin, todo mentiras y embustes, se nota que el periodista que lo redacto no tiene ni idea, si quereis perder tres minutos leyendolo, si pasais no os perdeis ni un solo dato aprovechable.















Guerra en Ucrania / Un español, desde el frente en Kiev: «Iremos hasta el final. O nos meten un tiro o salimos victoriosos»


LA RAZÓN contacta con un ex militar que lucha en Ucrania junto a cinco compatriotas. Se hacen llamar TangoSpain y están integrados en una milicia de antiguos Seals que defiende la capital del asedio ruso




www.larazon.es


----------



## Magick (14 Mar 2022)

Iglesia ortodoxa de San Nicolas a Oxford saqueada:


----------



## raptors (14 Mar 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *La peligrosa enfermedad de Putin que podría dar un vuelco en la invasión rusa a Ucrania*
> 
> El presidente ruso ha repetido en numerosas ocasiones que “no tenía otra opción” que invadir Ucrania para, según palabras suyas, “desmilitarizar y desnazificar el país”. Pero las fuentes de inteligencia afirman que el líder ruso podría sufrir un trastorno cerebral causado por *demencia o enfermedad de Parkinson, como resultado del tratamiento con esteroides para el cáncer.*
> 
> ...



ja ja ja estas pero si bien pndejo... y cuando te despertaste te diste cuenta que se te había hecho tarde...!!


----------



## Octubrista (14 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> para los ninos rrata que pululan por el forillo mierdil de Kalopez, mira lo que les pasa a los que juegan al COD o al arma o battlefield, la pregunta es si reiniciarán la partida de nuevo, oh wait, que solo tenian una vida. A esto lo llamo desnazificacion como tiene que ser. Que se pudran todos los que van a las legiones de nenazas extranjeras terminan crujientes y de estiercol para el campo.



Este mercenario brasileño se había creído que ir a Ucrania a matar rusos y ucranianos era como ir al Amazonas y asesinar a paisanos e indígenas a sueldo de un terrateniente.


----------



## alnitak (14 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> 08:18 El Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania decidió ir hasta el final en tácticas de tierra arrasada. Por el momento, se ha elaborado un plan para la destrucción de todos los puentes, y ya se han capacitado parcialmente destacamentos para llevar a cabo estas tareas. En las regiones de Zaporozhye y Nikolaev, parte de los puentes ya habían sido volados durante la retirada. La infraestructura del país está siendo destruida a tal velocidad que pronto el país será inhabitable



es ridiculo.. no entiendo por que no rinden ucrania y se dedican a destruir las carreteras necesarias para la poblacion civil

este va de hitler solo que por desgracia no se suicidara


----------



## kelden (14 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Este articulo de LA RAZON, es una fantasia de principio a fin, todo mentiras y embustes, se nota que el periodista que lo redacto no tiene ni idea, si quereis perder tres minutos leyendolo, si pasais no os perdeis ni un solo dato aprovechable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hasta el culo de anfetas .....


----------



## ferrys (14 Mar 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Alguien puede explicar qué ha pasado?



Ayer fue un día que marcó el futuro de la guerra. 
Por un lado se acabó con la tontería de los mercenarios con 4 pepinos. Pepinos que no fueron detectados y eso ha acojonado mucho a la OTAN. Es decir, sacada de polla tremenda de los rusos que han mostrado 2 ases y quedan 3 cartas sin descubrir.
Por otro lado, la tremenda situación del ejercito otánico en el este donde la realidad está haciendo su trabajo y la sentencia está echada. Lo que aguanten. Si pensamos que 100.000 tíos armados y entrenado por la OTAN con muchísimos occidentales están siendo aniquilados por 4 milicianos con el apoyo de la aviación rusa, nos podemos echar a temblar.


----------



## Impresionante (14 Mar 2022)

Desgarro inmisericorde al periolisto de turno


----------



## Silvia Charo (14 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Este articulo de LA RAZON, es una fantasia de principio a fin, todo mentiras y embustes, se nota que el periodista que lo redacto no tiene ni idea, si quereis perder tres minutos leyendolo, si pasais no os perdeis ni un solo dato aprovechable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece que se han equivocado y han entrevistado al chuky de cieza. Por lo menos los pastillones son legales, ya me quedo más tranquilo.


----------



## manalons (14 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Iglesia ortodoxa de San Nicolas a Oxford saqueada:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 982561
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 982562



Anda, como los curas en España en la guerra civil, que le prendían fuego a las iglesias para robar todo lo robable y le echaban la culpa a los rojos.


----------



## visaman (14 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Pero si todo esto ha ocurrido porque franceses y alemanes se han plegado. Si Alemania se pone firme y no renuncia al Nord Stream 2 nada de esto habría pasado. La bajada de pantalones se oyó hasta en Júpiter. Francia y Alemania harán lo que digan al otro lado del Atlántico: Europa ya lo ha perdido todo y, de perdidos, al río. Haremos lo que nos digan, Europa ha desaparecido.



una cosa es que mueran ukros pero que metan alemania y francia en una guerra con rusia la reacción del pueblo seria salvaje espero


----------



## alnitak (14 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Eso es que el Ejército ucraniano ya da por perdido todo y el que venga tras ellos de encuentre un país con infraestructura del año 1900.
> 
> Y eso... que los ucranianos van ganando...




justo cuando vas gananado te dedicas a arrasar tu propio pais... 

voy a dedicarme a joderles los hilos de twitter a lasmputas de kiev


----------



## .Kaikus (14 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Ha dolido la muerte de mercenarios otánicos por lo visto. Ha debido hacer mucha pupa si.



Ayer en el Canal 24 horas de TVE, entrevistaron de espaldas, con una sudadera y la capucha puesta, a un voluntario español superviviente del bombardeo ruso y no paraba de decir tonterias entrecortadas, que habian muerto cientos de angeles en la base ukra...

PD- El video no lo han vuelto a emitir, espero que alguien lo grabara y que lo suba al hilo.


----------



## coscorron (14 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> no creo que los alemanes ni los franceses esten por hacer el juego a USA y en trar al trapo de un false flag se juegan demasiado



Después de la masiva campaña de publicidad en favor de la pobre Ucrania que merece toda nuestra ayuda para poder ser libres del yugo de la malísima y diabolica URSS como justificaran ante la masa borrega el abandono?? Ahh vale, que eso da igual, cualquier cosa bien retransmitida por la tele y que Belen Esteban apoye en el Salvame servirá como excusa ... Pues tengo mis dudas, al principio pense que dejar tirados a los Ucros no era una opción pero visto que en Siria las "rebeldes democráticos moderados" al final acabaron sólos como perros pues parece que la opción esta en la mesa.


----------



## ferrys (14 Mar 2022)

Parece que los abuelos chechenos están en Mariupol.
La verdad que estos tipos me tienen desconcertado.


----------



## tomcat ii (14 Mar 2022)

Dudo que China envíe armas a Rusia si no les envía ni repuestos para los aviones civiles, pero Putín, por pedir que no quede majete.

Patético el ridículo de la madre Rusia, aunque arrasen Ukrania su ejercito ha demostrado ser una puta mierda.


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

poppom dijo:


> El apoyo a Rusia es parte de la subversión, han destruido tanto occidente que ya ni queremos defenderlo, vemos en el enemigo valores superiores a los nuestros.



  

Absolutamente cierto, no puedo dejar de ver en Rusia a pesar de ser objetivamente una sociedad desestructurada y con enormes deficiencias una sociedad con valores y principios que le permitirá sobrevivir. Algo parecido me pasa con Japón y otros países asiáticos. Los miro con cierta envidia (espero que sana) y admiración.
Jamás defendería (ni defenderé) a esta sociedad pero en cambio si viviese en el otro bloque, quien sabe, quizás, no lo sé, me lo plantearía o no.


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> una cosa es que mueran ukros pero que metan alemania y francia en una guerra con rusia la reacción del pueblo seria salvaje espero



Las cosas están peludas en este momento. Puede pasar cualquier cosa. Hasta ayer pensé y sostuve que la OTAN no iba a dar el paso fatídico de meterse a cara descubierta en el lío. Hoy soy pesimista. Dependerá de si vemos atisbo de acuerdo de paz, pero de momento no se ha avanzado nada en dos semanas y el apoyo de la OTAN a los ucros es cada vez más evidente y visible.


----------



## alnitak (14 Mar 2022)

los sirios estan yendo a bielorrussia asi que los usaran para entrar en kiev... no se lo que puede pasar cuando los sirios desxubran a las mujeres ucranianas

zelensky deberia rendir ya esto... esto ya esta listo para sentencia.. si cae maripoul...


----------



## coscorron (14 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Este articulo de LA RAZON, es una fantasia de principio a fin, todo mentiras y embustes, se nota que el periodista que lo redacto no tiene ni idea, si quereis perder tres minutos leyendolo, si pasais no os perdeis ni un solo dato aprovechable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Llege a lo de ex-Seals y ya pare de leer ... Mucha imaginación pero sin aliens no hay quien aguante. Cualquier capullo que ha estado cargando camiones en un ejercito OTAN es ahora un ex-seal capaz de destrozar con su mirada una división entera.


----------



## ksa100 (14 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Desgarro inmisericorde al periolisto de turno



Como hay un conflicto en el Donbás, evidentemente financiado por Rusia, ya si eso invadimos toda Ucrania, los acusamos de nazis drogadictos, y si eso los acusamos también de que querían nukear Rusia, matar a los rusos con armas químicas y lo que haga falta. Pero Putin se ha equivocado en algo, ha amenazado la vida sobre la tierra poniendo sobre la mesa el holocausto nuclear. Ha fracasado, es una amenaza para toda la humanidad. Esto acabará con el reparto de Rusia entre la UE, China, EEUU e incluso Japón. Y Putin ejecutado por la gente de su entorno.


----------



## ferrys (14 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ayer en el Canal 24 horas de TVE, entrevistaron de espaldas, con una sudadera y la capucha puesta, a un voluntario español superviviente del bombardeo ruso y no paraba de decir tonterias entrecortadas, que habian muerto cientos de angeles en la base ukra...
> 
> PD- El video no lo han vuelto a emitir, espero que alguien lo grabara y que lo suba al hilo.



La ostia de ayer fue terrible. A saber a cuantos se habrán cargado. Posiblemente hablemos de muchos cientos. Y con los Patriots en la frontera. Una sacada de polla muy grande de los rusos. Esto acaba con toda opción militar de la OTAN.


----------



## El-Mano (14 Mar 2022)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Esa es la teoría de combate, hacer heridos más que muertos. Un herido necesita al menos un compañero para trasladarlo, con lo que lo quitas de la lucha. (Hay que apuntar a las piernas...nos repetían una y otra vez. Si es oficial, no, ahí tienes que romper cadena de mando)
> Eso en un escenario en el que quieras la rendición del enemigo para sacar unas condiciones ventajosas, pero los rusos parece que van a la aniquilación completa del ejercito enemigo.



Un soldado herido podría llegar a seguir disparando, uno muerto no. Esto importa más si el enemigo tiene ya la mentalidad de morir matando y esta encerrado.

No sé que preferirá el ejercito, pero lo de los heridos lo escuché como escusa de porque los primeros m16 eran malos y menos letales... yo creo que un soldado seguro que prefiere detener la amenaza en seco a dejar la posibilidd de que te respondan con disparos.


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Iglesia ortodoxa de San Nicolas a Oxford saqueada:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 982561
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 982562











Oxford Russian Orthodox church ransacked in burglary


St Nicholas the Wonderworker Church in Oxford was broken into early on Saturday, its rector says.



www.bbc.com


----------



## mazuste (14 Mar 2022)

Nunca te metas con los chechenos.
5.000 Spetsnaz chechenos ya han entrado en Mariupol en plena noche y la están limpiando.
Mariupol está completamente rodeada.

De antemano enviaron un mensaje de vídeo a los neonazis de Azov: ríndanse, o si no...
Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## paconan (14 Mar 2022)

No hay corte de gas

*Gazprom continúa suministrando regularmente gas para el tránsito a través de Ucrania*

La carga del corredor de tránsito de Ucrania el lunes se mantiene en el mismo nivel alto, correspondiente al volumen de un contrato a largo plazo (40 mil millones de metros cúbicos por año, o 109 millones de metros cúbicos por día).

Los compradores europeos han aumentado las solicitudes para el suministro de gas de Gazprom tras la subida de precios por la imposición de sanciones contra Rusia. Por el momento, la cotización del gas en el hub TTF es de $1.468 por mil metros cúbicos.

"Gazprom" suministra gas ruso para el tránsito a través del territorio de Ucrania en el modo regular, de acuerdo con las solicitudes de los consumidores europeos: 109,5 millones de metros cúbicos. m el 14 de marzo", dijo a los periodistas el representante oficial de la empresa Sergey Kupriyanov.

Según lo confirmado por los datos del Operador GTS de Ucrania, la nominación para el 14 de marzo es de 109,5 millones de metros cúbicos. m, la aplicación para el 13 de marzo también fue de 109,5 millones de metros cúbicos. metro.



https://www.interfax.ru/business/827964


----------



## El_Suave (14 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Absolutamente cierto, no puedo dejar de ver en Rusia a pesar de ser objetivamente una sociedad desestructurada y con enormes deficiencias una sociedad con valores y principios que le permitirá sobrevivir. Algo parecido me pasa con Japón y otros países asiáticos. Los miro con cierta envidia (espero que sana) y admiración.
> Jamás defendería (ni defenderé) a esta sociedad pero en cambio si viviese en el otro bloque, quien sabe, quizás, no lo sé, me lo plantearía o no.



Lo que permitirá sobrevivir a los rusos son sus abundantes recursos, recursos que ni Europa ni los anglos tienen, o al menos ni remotamente en la cantidad suficiente para mantener el elevado nivel de derroche y tontería al que nos han acostumbrado, ni tampoco para justificar nuestro elevado nivel de "riqueza bancaria". Y al no tenerlos necesita salir a robarlos por el mundo, y entre otros robarselos a Rusia.

Esto es así de sencillo, Rusia los recursos y la tecnología militar para evitar que se los roben, pues a quien no tiene esa tecnología se los roban impunemente.


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Lo que permitirá sobrevivir a los rusos son sus abundantes recursos, recursos que Europa no tiene, o al menos no en la cantidad suficiente



también, también


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Absolutamente cierto, no puedo dejar de ver en Rusia a pesar de ser objetivamente una sociedad desestructurada y con enormes deficiencias una sociedad con valores y principios que le permitirá sobrevivir. Algo parecido me pasa con Japón y otros países asiáticos. Los miro con cierta envidia (espero que sana) y admiración.
> Jamás defendería (ni defenderé) a esta sociedad pero en cambio si viviese en el otro bloque, quien sabe, quizás, no lo sé, me lo plantearía o no.



¿Rusia una sociedad desestructurada? Hay mucho estereotipo. Rusia ahora mismo no es muy diferente, en hábitos, en consumo, en vida social, en casi cualquier parámetero básico, más allá de las naturales diferencias culturales entre países, de cualquier sociedad de lo que (mal) llamamos "occidente".


----------



## mazuste (14 Mar 2022)

Pues si tienen una universidad de la guerra, algo tendrán para que bendigan su leyenda.


----------



## uberales (14 Mar 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *¿Enfermo, enajenado, operado? Los rumores sobre la salud física y mental de Putin*
> 
> Las especulaciones sobre un cáncer o la teoría de que el mandatario perdió la percepción de realidad durante la pandemia se han abierto paso desde el comienzo de la invasión
> 
> ...



Que tiene 70 años. Pero la cara sí es de persona hinchada. Pueden ser muchas causas, efectos de no hacer nada durante la pandemia (que se separe tanto de la gente me extraña), enfermedades, etc. Pero bueno, no se sabe nada.


----------



## visaman (14 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Creia que ese era vuestro sueño dorado. Montones de ucranianas en edad fertil emigrando a España.



no van a llegar aquí los ejércitos de nekanes vascas y los grupos de intervención de jenaro lo impedirán


----------



## .Kaikus (14 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> La ostia de ayer fue terrible. A saber a cuantos se habrán cargado. Posiblemente hablemos de muchos cientos. Y con los Patriots en la frontera. Una sacada de polla muy grande de los rusos. Esto acaba con toda opción militar de la OTAN.



Lo entrevistaba una periodista española rubita en Cracovia, pero no creo que se vuelvan a emitir las declaraciones de un retarded semianalfabeto...


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Y las esperables conclusiones logicas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dicen que Stalin solo comenzó a ganar la guerra cuando comenzó a purgar a sus generales.


----------



## kelden (14 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Las cosas están peludas en este momento. Puede pasar cualquier cosa. Hasta ayer pensé y sostuve que la OTAN no iba a dar el paso fatídico de meterse a cara descubierta en el lío. Hoy soy pesimista. Dependerá de si vemos atisbo de acuerdo de paz, pero de momento no se ha avanzado nada en dos semanas *y el apoyo de la OTAN a los ucros es cada vez más evidente y visible.*



Por? Yo no veo nada distinto a hace una semana o un mes o un año.


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> ¿Rusia una sociedad desestructurada? Hay mucho estereotipo. Rusia ahora mismo no es muy diferente, en hábitos, en consumo, en vida social, en casi cualquier parámetero básico, más allá de las naturales diferencias culturales entre países, de cualquier sociedad de lo que (mal) llamamos "occidente".



Me refiero a que tienen ciertas lacras como alcoholismo, no muy alta esperanza de vida, brechas sociales enormes entre ricos y pobres, etc.
Creo que eso es cierto.


----------



## crocodile (14 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Desgarro inmisericorde al periolisto de turno



Esta chica no debe de ir a ningún programa, la van a masacrar, toda la prensa europea tiene estrictas instrucciones de poner a Rusia como lo peor de la historia del mundo 
Y fijaos como callan los perros periodistas cuando les dice lo del millón de muertos de Iraq, claro eso lo hicieron los amos yankees y está bien.


----------



## Impresionante (14 Mar 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> Como hay un conflicto en el Donbás, evidentemente financiado por Rusia, ya si eso invadimos toda Ucrania, los acusamos de nazis drogadictos, y si eso los acusamos también de que querían nukear Rusia, matar a los rusos con armas químicas y lo que haga falta. Pero Putin se ha equivocado en algo, ha amenazado la vida sobre la tierra poniendo sobre la mesa el holocausto nuclear. Ha fracasado, es una amenaza para toda la humanidad. Esto acabará con el reparto de Rusia entre la UE, China, EEUU e incluso Japón. Y Putin ejecutado por la gente de su entorno.



El conflicto de dombass financiado por Rusia?

Yemen, palestina, Afganistán, Siria, Yugoslavia, ..., también provocados por Rusia? incluso las armas de destrucción masiva irakies estaban allí, claro que sí majete. Y las Torres gemelas?

Lo malo es que en tu necedad mágica, olvida las nukes,..., recuerda Hiroshima y Nagasaki y tal


----------



## .Kaikus (14 Mar 2022)

Como ha dicho un conforero, faltaban aliens y platillos volantes...


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Me refiero a que tienen ciertas lacras como alcoholismo, no muy alta esperanza de vida, brechas sociales enormes entre ricos y pobres, etc.
> Creo que eso es cierto.



Yo te digo que te sueltan en Moscú sin saber dónde has caído y, salvo el alfabeto cirílico y que no entiendes lo que hablan, no encuentras diferencias básicas con Berlín, Londres o Madrid.


----------



## kelden (14 Mar 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> Como hay un conflicto en el Donbás, evidentemente financiado por Rusia, ya si eso invadimos toda Ucrania, los acusamos de nazis drogadictos, y si eso los acusamos también de que querían nukear Rusia, matar a los rusos con armas químicas y lo que haga falta. Pero Putin se ha equivocado en algo, *ha amenazado la vida sobre la tierra poniendo sobre la mesa el holocausto nuclear.* Ha fracasado, es una amenaza para toda la humanidad. Esto acabará con el reparto de Rusia entre la UE, China, EEUU e incluso Japón. Y Putin ejecutado por la gente de su entorno.



Ya, claro ..... Los yankis, judios, franceses ingleses, pakistaníes, hindúes y bestkoreanos tienen atómicas para bombardear meteoritos, no te jode. El uqe tiene armas atómicas está amenazando al mundo, no hace falta decirlo. Las tienen para eso precisamente.


----------



## Eneko Aritza (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Informatico77 (14 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Absolutamente cierto, no puedo dejar de ver en Rusia a pesar de ser objetivamente una sociedad desestructurada y con enormes deficiencias una sociedad con valores y principios que le permitirá sobrevivir. Algo parecido me pasa con Japón y otros países asiáticos. Los miro con cierta envidia (espero que sana) y admiración.
> Jamás defendería (ni defenderé) a esta sociedad pero en cambio si viviese en el otro bloque, quien sabe, quizás, no lo sé, me lo plantearía o no.



Es que lo tuyo es muy sencillo. Se llama alta traición a la patria.


----------



## Michael_Knight (14 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Eso es que el Ejército ucraniano ya da por perdido todo y el que venga tras ellos de encuentre un país con infraestructura del año 1900.
> 
> Y eso... que los ucranianos van ganando...



La táctica de "tierra quemada" ante el avance del enemigo es muy frecuente, los rusos sin ir más lejos la utilizaron en el 41 cuando les invadieron los alemanes.


----------



## Albion (14 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Dicen que Stalin solo comenzó a ganar la guerra cuando comenzó a purgar a sus generales.



No, comenzó a ganar la guerra cuando hizo caso a sus generales. La purga fue en los años treinta.


----------



## ksa100 (14 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Yo te digo que te sueltan en Moscú sin saber dónde has caído y, salvo el alfabeto cirílico y que no entiendes lo que hablan, no encuentras diferencias básicas con Berlín, Londres o Madrid.



Ese es el auténtico fracaso de la dictadura de Putin. La occidentalización es inevitable. De aquí al verano tenemos una Maidan en la Plaza Roja de Moscú.


----------



## MarketMaker (14 Mar 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Un soldado herido podría llegar a seguir disparando, uno muerto no. Esto importa más si el enemigo tiene ya la mentalidad de morir matando y esta encerrado.
> 
> No sé que preferirá el ejercito, pero lo de los heridos lo escuché como escusa de porque los primeros m16 eran malos y menos letales... yo creo que un soldado seguro que prefiere detener la amenaza en seco a dejar la posibilidd de que te respondan con disparos.



Calibre 5.56:

" Los modelos L, LC y LV adoptaron la modificación de la OTAN de usar la munición del 5.56x45mm. El motivo de este cambio de calibre se debe a que se pensaba que una munición más pequeña no sería letal contra el enemigo, lo que produciría en vez de una baja un herido en el ejército rival. Un herido necesita atención médica, agua, hace que el avance de las tropas sea más lento, e incluso desmoraliza a las líneas enemigas. "

No es lo que piensa el ejército, es lo que en táctica militar se enseña, y supongo que algo de experiencia tendrán.

De oídas habrá escuchado lo de los fallos de los m16 que eran malos, pero no era porque no mataran, tenían defectos de fabricación . Seguramente todos tenemos la imagen de los soldados en Vietnam con un bote de aceite pequeño en el casco...era precisamente porque el m16 era dado a dejarte con el culo al aire en combate.


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Yo te digo que te sueltan en Moscú sin saber dónde has caído y, salvo el alfabeto cirílico y que no entiendes lo que hablan, no encuentras diferencias básicas con Berlín, Londres o Madrid.



Pues mira, nunca he tenido la oportunidad de ir, por lo cual mi sesgo cognitivo tiene que ser enorme.
Ojalá algún día pueda.


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Por? Yo no veo nada distinto a hace una semana o un mes o un año.



Hay muchas señales. Apoyo militar encubierto a los ukros, incluido de alta tecnología (satélites, logística), declaraciones varias de líderes occidentales, presión a China para que el aislamiento de Rusia sea total, recrudecimiento de sanciones este fin de semana, movimientos en países fronterizos de la OTAN, etc. Han agarrado presa y no la piensan soltar. No se van a conformar con menos que el desmadejamiento de Rusia. Lo cuál nos lleva al conflicto abierto tarde o temprano. Insisto, salvo que a Zelensky se le encienda una luz y pase al menos parcialmente de sus amos otánicos y acceda a un armisticio. Posibilidad que cada vez se aleja más a medida que el conflicto se va enquistando.


----------



## paconan (14 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de #China desmiente información de que #Rusia haya solicitado ayuda militar a #China para la guerra en #Ucrania .


----------



## Kreonte (14 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Ayer fue un día que marcó el futuro de la guerra.
> Por un lado se acabó con la tontería de los mercenarios con 4 pepinos. P*epinos que no fueron detectados y eso ha acojonado mucho a la OTAN. Es decir, sacada de polla tremenda de los rusos que han mostrado 2 ases y quedan 3 cartas sin descubrir.*
> Por otro lado, la tremenda situación del ejercito otánico en el este donde la realidad está haciendo su trabajo y la sentencia está echada. Lo que aguanten. Si pensamos que 100.000 tíos armados y entrenado por la OTAN con muchísimos occidentales están siendo aniquilados por 4 milicianos con el apoyo de la aviación rusa, nos podemos echar a temblar.




Han destruido todas las bases de Ucrania en el primer día de la guerra, así que caben dos posibilidades: no contaban con las defensas occidentales que USA te vende como megaultranumberone, o dichas defensas en realidad son una basura. Me gustaría encontrar algún sitio para dummies que analizase el ataque a la base.

Rusia no te inicia el ataque a un país que cuenta con la bendición occidental si no está seguro que parte de antemano con superioridad armamentística sobre Occidente, o bien con el apoyo de otra potencia como China.


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> Es que lo tuyo es muy sencillo. Se llama alta traición a la patria.



Ciertamente si se declarase el estado de guerra pues bien calladito y con un lema muy claro: de la cárcel se sale, del cementerio no.
Por mi que envíen varias brigadas de panzercharos a defender a la patria dirigidas por Irena y Fraudez, me la pela su destino.


----------



## arriondas (14 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 982503
> 
> @arriondas ya puse su enlace hace un tiempo en este mismo hilo, pero hay que fijarse bien en dos cosas (*Revista Ejércitos* y *The Political Room*) y como tú bien apuntas en la OTAN.



Y luego el muy cabrón se chotea del que delató. Le llama hijodeputin, cómo no. Qué original, qué listo es.

Es una mala persona, con todas las letras. Lo intuía desde el principio


----------



## Marchamaliano (14 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> es ridiculo.. no entiendo por que no rinden ucrania y se dedican a destruir las carreteras necesarias para la poblacion civil
> 
> este va de hitler solo que por desgracia no se suicidara



Los nazis son fanáticos y el payaso debe estar bien cogido por los cataplines. No les importa destruir su pais. Unos hijos de la grandísima puta.


----------



## Octubrista (14 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ayer en el Canal 24 horas de TVE, entrevistaron de espaldas, con una sudadera y la capucha puesta, a un voluntario español superviviente del bombardeo ruso y no paraba de decir tonterias entrecortadas, que habian muerto cientos de angeles en la base ukra...
> 
> PD- El video no lo han vuelto a emitir, espero que alguien lo grabara y que lo suba al hilo.



Es que podía haber cientos de mercenarios, un centro de reclutamiento y formación bien puede manejar cifras centenarias.

Lo que no se deben de estar dando cuenta los propagandistas de TVE y otros medios, es que el mensaje contradice la línea oficial de que van ganando los ucranianos progubernamentales, y se reconoce implícitamente, que Rusia ataca centros militares, y es efectivo.


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Pues mira, nunca he tenido la oportunidad de ir, por lo cual mi sesgo cognitivo tiene que ser enorme.
> Ojalá algún día pueda.



Yo sí he estado, un par de veces, hace algunos años ya por lo que ahora será todavía más acentuado el parecido, no me cabe ninguna duda. Lo del alcoholismo por ejemplo es otro esterotipo. No creo que haya más alcoholismo que en cualquier país centro o norteeuropeo, ni, si me apuras, la propia España. O casi cualquier país del mundo, salvo quizá los islmámicos por motivos obvios. Allí la gente alterna en bares, en terrazas en verano, y hace vida social en ese sentido muy parecida a la que podamos hacer en países del oeste. En Moscú hay bastante marchita en las calles centrales, y en San Petersburgo igual, bares nocturnos con música en directo, etc. Hasta los centros comerciales son calcados al modelo occidental. Las preocupaciones básicas de la gente son las mismas: el pisito, el estar guapa para el fin de semana, la última serie de moda, etc.


----------



## SatanClaus (14 Mar 2022)

Atentos a la cobertura de El País:

*Qué ha pasado en las últimas horas tras la invasión de las tropas rusas en Ucrania*​En el *19º día de la guerra* iniciada por Rusia contra Ucrania, estos son los datos clave a las 8.00 de este lunes 14 de marzo​
Un poco más abajo:

*Un búnker, un grupo de WhatsApp y cuatro semanas sin dormir: así fue posible el escape de decenas de mexicanos*​Olga García Guillén no ha dormido de corrido en *cuatro semanas*. Físicamente, la embajadora de México en Ucrania (en la imagen, a la izquierda) está sentada en el Hotel Ramada de Bucarest, la capital de Rumania. Pero su cabeza está en una oficina en Kiev que tuvo que abandonar a pocas horas de que estallara el conflicto, en cómo lograr que una bebé que no tiene pasaporte pueda llegar a casa, en casi una decena de mexicanos que siguen atrapados en la guerra. “La verdad, no he dejado Ucrania”, confiesa. Durante poco más de media hora, sin embargo, se da una tregua y lo revive todo en exclusiva: los primeros bombardeos, el autobús que abordó con otras 20 personas para cruzar la frontera y detalles que por primera vez salen a la luz de operativos de evacuación que se fraguaron en un búnker y se abrieron paso desafiando los retenes y los toques de queda. *Por Elías Camhaji desde Bucarest*​
Gracias al medio que me ayuda a distinguir entre fuentes confiables y fake news, hoy me he enterado de que 19 días son cuatro semanas.

Cada vez se molestan menos en cuidar los detalles.


----------



## Caracalla (14 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Y las esperables conclusiones logicas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre... yo lo que veo es pura propaganda. Les han pasado el discurso y lo repiten como loros. 

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

Al menos 8 civiles muertos en un ataque en el centro de Donetsk

t.me/anna_news/24625


----------



## kenny220 (14 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> La ostia de ayer fue terrible. A saber a cuantos se habrán cargado. Posiblemente hablemos de muchos cientos. Y con los Patriots en la frontera. Una sacada de polla muy grande de los rusos. Esto acaba con toda opción militar de la OTAN.



A ver, un patriot no va a derribar misiles dentro de territorio Ucraniano.


----------



## Bien boa (14 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ciertamente si se declarase el estado de guerra pues bien calladito y con un lema muy claro: de la cárcel se sale, del cementerio no.
> Por mi que envíen varias brigadas de panzercharos a defender a la patria dirigidas por Irena y Fraudez, me la pela su destino.



Estoy contigo, a estas alturas de la vida y como es la realidad , todo lo que sea no defender exclusivamente tu familia y tu casa es hacer el parguela.


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

Soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que fueron capturados en Mariupol.


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> Ese es el auténtico fracaso de la dictadura de Putin. La occidentalización es inevitable. De aquí al verano tenemos una Maidan en la Plaza Roja de Moscú.



Bueno, esa es la parte en la que sí son diferentes. Eso no va a pasar.


----------



## visaman (14 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Las cosas están peludas en este momento. Puede pasar cualquier cosa. Hasta ayer pensé y sostuve que la OTAN no iba a dar el paso fatídico de meterse a cara descubierta en el lío. Hoy soy pesimista. Dependerá de si vemos atisbo de acuerdo de paz, pero de momento no se ha avanzado nada en dos semanas y el apoyo de la OTAN a los ucros es cada vez más evidente y visible.



con mandar unas nekanes aguerridas guerreras solucionado


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

Soldados de las fuerzas especiales "GUR" de Ucrania. Región de Irpen/Kiev


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (14 Mar 2022)

Experto militar: Sobreestimamos el ejercito Ruso









Militärexperte: „Wir haben die russische Armee massiv überschätzt“


Die Welt sieht mit Staunen, wie die Ukraine den Vormarsch der russischen Armee immer wieder stoppt. Wie ist das möglich? ´Wir haben die russische Armee massiv überschätzt´, sagt ein Militärexperte. Das habe insgesamt vier Gründe.




www.focus.de


----------



## MarketMaker (14 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Yo sí he estado, un par de veces, hace algunos años ya por lo que ahora será todavía más acentuado el parecido, no me cabe ninguna duda. Lo del alcoholismo por ejemplo es otro esterotipo. No creo que haya más alcoholismo que en cualquier país centro o norteeuropeo, ni, si me apuras, la propia España. O casi cualquier país del mundo, salvo quizá los islmámicos por motivos obvios. Allí la gente alterna en bares, en terrazas en verano, y hace vida social en ese sentido muy parecida a la que podamos hacer en países del oeste. En Moscú hay bastante marchita en las calles centrales, y en San Petersburgo igual, bares nocturnos con música en directo, etc.



El alcoholismo si es un problema en las zonas rurales y pequeñas ciudades. Se bebe Vodka casero como si no hubiera un mañana. Es cierto que , por ejemplo, en Polonia en zonas rurales también se pimplan que da gusto (debe ser el frio), pero sin llegar al nivel de Rusia. Desgraciadamente todos sabemos los chiquillos que llegan de allí con síndrome de abstinencia fneonatal...
Por otro lado el Centro de las grandes ciudades no tiene nada que envidiar a un Berlín, Praga, Varsovia....


----------



## Impresionante (14 Mar 2022)

La única cualidad redentora de estos payasos italianos de la OTAN: mapas decentes. - El nuevo Telón de Acero Intermarium 2.0 - del Báltico al Mar Negro. - Campo de entrenamiento estratégico de mercenarios Yavorovsky, arrasado por misiles de crucero rusos. - Tenga en cuenta las líneas paralelas OTAN/Rusia.


----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

Varios impactos se produjeron en el centro de Donetsk, y las ventanas temblaron y las alarmas de los coches aullaron en el distrito de Voroshilovsky.

t.me/anna_news/24624


----------



## Octubrista (14 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Los nazis son fanáticos y el payaso debe estar bien cogido por los cataplines. No les importa destruir su pais. Unos hijos de la grandísima puta.



Zelensky, por su propia voluntad, ahora es un muñeco en manos de unas bestias que lo despedazarán en caso necesario, y si pueden explotar que ha sido asesinado por un agente traidor prorruso, lo harán, o buscarán otra forma de seguir explotándolo como icono de propaganda, una vez que no sea útil.

Y eso harán, al menor intento de rendirse o huir, Zelensky sólo recibe órdenes de los intereses de Washington.
De Zelensky, como del cerdo, se aprovecharán hasta las uñas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

Su-25SM3 que aterrizó con éxito después de ser dañado por el fuego de MANPADS ucranianos.


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

MarketMaker dijo:


> El alcoholismo si es un problema en las zonas rurales y pequeñas ciudades. Se bebe Vodka casero como si no hubiera un mañana. Es cierto que , por ejemplo, en Polonia en zonas rurales también se pimplan que da gusto (debe ser el frio), pero sin llegar al nivel de Rusia. Desgraciadamente todos sabemos los chiquillos que llegan de allí con síndrome de abstinencia fneonatal...
> Por otro lado el Centro de las grandes ciudades no tiene nada que envidiar a un Berlín, Praga, Varsovia....



Conozco también algo el medio rural, he estado en Siberia central, alrededores del Baikal, y he recorrido taigas y pueblos. Allí la bebida preferida con mucha diferencia es la cerveza. Otro estereotipo lo del vodka, que también se bebe, claro, pero seguro que no mucho más que el coñac aquí, o no digamos el tintorroo o el "chupito" orujero, que eso sí que es alcoholazo en vena.

Lo del centro de las ciudades, no es que no tengan nada de envidiar, no digo eso (de hecho, San Petersburgo por ejemplo es más de envidiar que lo contrario), lo que digo es que ves las calles comerciales principales y no se diferencian mucho de cualquier calle central de Europa occidental, ni en tipo de comercios o establecimientos, ni en vida social, ni en ambiente que percibes en general. Que están bastante "occidentalizados" si quieres llamarlo así, en definitiva.


----------



## el violador de mentes (14 Mar 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Hombre... yo lo que veo es pura propaganda. Les han pasado el discurso y lo repiten como loros.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk



El discurso es "si Rusia le gana la guerra al segundo ejército de Europa, con apoyo de Occidente, en un mes, es que Rusia hace el ridículo porque debería haberlo hecho en 2 días".


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

Restos de un misil ucraniano "Tochka-U" en Donetsk.


----------



## mecaweto (14 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Este articulo de LA RAZON, es una fantasia de principio a fin, todo mentiras y embustes, se nota que el periodista que lo redacto no tiene ni idea, si quereis perder tres minutos leyendolo, si pasais no os perdeis ni un solo dato aprovechable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que rulen esas pirulas de captagon...


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

Como resultado del ataque ucraniano en Donetsk 8 civiles murieron.


----------



## un mundo feliz (14 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Esta chica no debe de ir a ningún programa, la van a masacrar, toda la prensa europea tiene estrictas instrucciones de poner a Rusia como lo peor de la historia del mundo
> Y fijaos como callan los perros periodistas cuando les dice lo del millón de muertos de Iraq, claro eso lo hicieron los amos yankees y está bien.



Tal cual. Ha entrado al trapo con un miura. Espero que no tarde mucho en descubrir que a las furcias mediáticas ni agua, porque hay algunos como Centeno del cual se han reido hasta el infinito y mas allá y no aprende.


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Esta chica no debe de ir a ningún programa, la van a masacrar, toda la prensa europea tiene estrictas instrucciones de poner a Rusia como lo peor de la historia del mundo
> Y fijaos como callan los perros periodistas cuando les dice lo del millón de muertos de Iraq, claro eso lo hicieron los amos yankees y está bien.



Son jaurías "humanas". Hace tiempo que se perdió la decencia en la profesión periodísitca. Perdón por lo de "profesión" y por lo de "periodística".


----------



## PutoNWO (14 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Como resultado del ataque ucraniano en Donetsk 8 civiles murieron.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 982597



Con las armas de Sánchez y cia 8 Civiles muertos


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (14 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Aun no has pillao de que va esto. El padrecito Putin se ha dado a si mismo la obligación moral de librar al mundo de unos 50.000 nazis notorios que hay en el ejército ukro. Eso no se hace en cuatro días, son mucha gente. Los que caen en combate no son problema, pero a los que escapan hay que capturarlos, torturarlos por lo menos un par de horas o tres y después ejecutarlos. Solo en torturarlos hay que invertir unas 100.000 horas. Como te digo, eso no se hace en cuatro días, lleva su tiempo ...



Este argumento de mierda, vale para niños de teta.

Con ese argumento habría que arrasar los ejercitos de todos los paises. Hay nazis de mierda en todos los ejercitos del mundo. Si entiendes lo que es nazi. Un ser superior al enemigo, ya sea por raza, nacion, etc.....

Todos los argumentos que ha dado el loco zar son facilmente rebatibles por un niño de primaria. Esos argumentos pueden valer para su pueblo, infantilizado y dominado, sin opcion a la diversidad de opinión.


----------



## Marchamaliano (14 Mar 2022)

mecaweto dijo:


> Que rulen esas pirulas de captagon...



Todos los putos chalaos neonazis van a encontrar lo que buscan en Ucrania. No sé si llegaran a cajas de pino. Eso esta claro.


----------



## kelden (14 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Hay muchas señales. Apoyo militar encubierto a los ukros, incluido de alta tecnología (satélites, logística), declaraciones varias de líderes occidentales,



Todo eso ya existía antes. 



> presión a China para que el aislamiento de Rusia sea total,



El matonismo de los yankis tampoco es nuevo. Siempre amenazan.



> recrudecimiento de sanciones este fin de semana, movimientos en países fronterizos de la OTAN, etc.



Se trata de que Rusia tenga que distraer tropas en vigilarlos. Si están alli vigilando no están en Ucrania o libres para ir a Ucrania. 



> Han agarrado presa y no la piensan soltar. No se van a conformar con menos que el desmadejamiento de Rusia. *Lo cuál nos lleva al conflicto* abierto tarde o temprano. Insisto, salvo que a Zelensky se le encienda una luz y pase al menos parcialmente de sus amos otánicos y acceda a un armisticio. Posibilidad que cada vez se aleja más a medida que el conflicto se va enquistando.



Tu piensa: no han invadido Venezuela (no por falta de ganas), como para guerrear con Rusia. Los yankis hace ya 50 años que no guerrean más que con tribus con 100 años de retraso tecnológico contra quienes la cosa les sale relativamente barata en vidas. Coño .... llevas toda la puta vida viendo como actúan, ya los podías haber calao. De los europeos ni comento ....   

Tranquilo, en esto no se van a meter.


----------



## Madafaca (14 Mar 2022)

Alucino con las películas que os montáis....


----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

Los combatientes del DNR están luchando cerca de Mariupol, donde se encuentran las unidades nacionalistas.

Anteriormente, los lugareños dijeron que el Frente Nacional estaba bloqueando los corredores humanitarios cerca de la ciudad, que habían sido establecidos por Rusia.

t.me/anna_news/24623


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

Uno de los mercenarios estadounidenses tomó una foto después del ataque de misiles de crucero a su base.


----------



## visaman (14 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Varios impactos se produjeron en el centro de Donetsk, y las ventanas temblaron y las alarmas de los coches aullaron en el distrito de Voroshilovsky.
> 
> t.me/anna_news/24624



esa va a ser la nueva bomba fistro o algo


----------



## kelden (14 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Este argumento de mierda, vale para niños de teta.
> 
> Con ese argumento habría que arrasar los ejercitos de todos los paises. Hay nazis de mierda en todos los ejercitos del mundo. Si entiendes lo que es nazi. Un ser superior al enemigo, ya sea por raza, nacion, etc.....
> 
> Todos los argumentos que ha dado el loco zar son facilmente rebatibles por un niño de primaria. Esos argumentos pueden valer para su pueblo, infantilizado y dominado, sin opcion a la diversidad de opinión.



Ese es un argumento tan bueno o tan malo como las armas de destrucción masiva de Irak. Algo hay que decir, no? El día en el que el mundo calló y aplaudió ante aquéllo, dio carta blanca a cualquiera para hacer lo que le salga de los cojones.


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Uno de los mercenarios estadounidenses tomó una foto después del ataque de misiles de crucero a su base.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 982602



¿De qué estaba hecho ese tejado, de yesca?


----------



## PutoNWO (14 Mar 2022)

Armas que pagamos todos


----------



## notengodeudas (14 Mar 2022)

Si alguien está interesado en las _guidelines _sólo tiene que ver cómo nos venden los derrotados las debacles electorales o futbolísticas


----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

Un piloto ruso consigue aterrizar un avión de ataque Su-25 tras ser alcanzado por un misil MANPAD

Vídeo y detalles: @zvezdanews

t.me/anna_news/24626


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (14 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> el coronel Baños no sabe de lo que habla es un ignorante de temas euroasiaticos como el 99,9$% en occidente
> 
> Rusia se sale del consenso de Washington neoliberal que le ha traido pobreza y sumison en los ultimos 30 años, con guerra en Ucrania o sin ella
> 
> ...



Pareces a los del programa ruso ese que estan con un mapa planeando invadir Letonia, Estonia... y Polonia. Gente ajena a la realidad, que vive en la autarquia informativa rusa.
La realidad.... Ejercito sobreestimado, operación para dos dias que fracasa estrepitosamente, huida hacia delante, Ruina para Rusia total, pedir limosna al pueblo chino para poder seguir con la guerra, Ucrania y la Otan más unida que nunca....Rusos apestados para el resto del planeta.

De momento no veo las ventajas de la operación especial.....


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

Hoy a las 5:00 am un proyectil impactó en un edificio residencial en el área de Obolon. Hubo una destrucción parcial desde el 1er al 3er piso y un incendio en los apartamentos en el 3er y 4to piso - Gobierno de Ucrania


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (14 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ese es un argumento tan bueno o tan malo como las armas de destrucción masiva de Irak. Algo hay que decir, no? El día en el que el mundo calló y aplaudió ante aquéllo, dio carta blanca a cualquiera para hacer lo que le salga de los cojones.



Ese es el argumento más escuchado por los prorusos.

Como USA fue muy malo, ahora Rusia puede ser peor. 

PATETICO


----------



## ProfeInsti (14 Mar 2022)

El ministro iraní de Exteriores, Hosein Amir Abdolahian, viajará este martes a Moscú para discutir la *restauración del pacto nuclear de 2015*,


----------



## mazuste (14 Mar 2022)

Desde el principio, el proyecto UE se pergeñó como un matrimonio entre los recursos rusos
y la capacidad manufacturera europea. Esta opción ya se ha acabado; la dinamitaron. La UE
se ha pegado plenamente a la esfera imperial de la metrópoli. Ha creado un "telón de acero"
contra Rusia (y contra China, por rebote). Osease: que nos hemos hecho el harakiri en un
paradigma de energía y materias primas de alto calibre; un mercado cautivo para las grandes
energéticas y tecnológicas USAnas.
Una locura, oigan...


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

*Turquía no tiene interés en los American Patriot. Los S-400 rusos garantizarán la eficiencia de la defensa aérea: jefe del departamento de industria de la defensa de Turquía*


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

*El Ministerio de Exteriores de China exigió que Estados Unidos aclare completamente sus actividades biológicas militares en el territorio de Ucrania*


----------



## mecaweto (14 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Todos los putos chalaos neonazis van a encontrar lo que buscan en Ucrania. No sé si llegaran a cajas de pino. Eso esta claro.



A ver si a base de cargarse voluntarios Putin no solo va desnazificar Ucrania sino que también va a desnazificar Europa y América.


----------



## Caracalla (14 Mar 2022)

el violador de mentes dijo:


> El discurso es "si Rusia le gana la guerra al segundo ejército de Europa, con apoyo de Occidente, en un mes, es que Rusia hace el ridículo porque debería haberlo hecho en 2 días".



Solo que además... nadie piensa que se debiese ganar en dos dias pero la OTAN ha creado la Narrativa de que Rusia pretendía conseguirlo y como no lo ha hecho su operación es un fracaso.

Nosotros suponemos eso y como no ham conseguido lo que nosotros hemos supuesto que en realidad querían les acusamos de haber fracasado estrepitosamente.

Esto es necesario para que la población Occidental no se esté cagando encima como debería hacer en estos momentos. Nunca hemos estado tan desprotegidos como Hoy.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kelden (14 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Ese es el argumento más escuchado por los prorusos.
> 
> *Como USA fue muy malo, ahora Rusia puede ser peor.*
> 
> PATETICO



No, no .... peor no. Igual. Por no hablar de que la excusa rusa tiene mucho más sustento en el mundo real. Quiero decir, no es una fantasia como la de los yankis. Igual no hay tantos, tantos, tantos nazis como dicen, pero haberlos haylos.


----------



## Michael_Knight (14 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Hoy a las 5:00 am un proyectil impactó en un edificio residencial en el área de Obolon. Hubo una destrucción parcial desde el 1er al 3er piso y un incendio en los apartamentos en el 3er y 4to piso - Gobierno de Ucrania
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 982606
> Ver archivo adjunto 982607
> Ver archivo adjunto 982608



Son desnazificaciones y liberaciones sanas, ahora vienen las putinas del foro y nos lo explican.


----------



## Salamandra (14 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Todo eso ya existía antes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ojalá. Pero yo pienso que a nada que lo vean se van a meter. Más que nada porque EEUU tiene que meterse.

Cosas de laboratorios y centrales nucleares.

Los laboratorios pueden ser interés común con China. aunque yo a los chinos los veo cambiables de opinión, hasta cierto punto.

Los chinos no son nada bobos y cualquier cuña en terreno ruso troceado es un dolor de cabeza para su defensa. Están mucho mejor con una Rusia grande que no necesita expandirse y que les va a ayudar a la transición del dólar como moneda única.

Pero da mucha guerra EEUU y el miedo occidental es quedarse sin el Popeye del grupo?


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

*El Ministerio de Exteriores chino calificó como desinformación la supuesta petición de asistencia militar por parte de la Federación Rusa a China.*


----------



## arriondas (14 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Conozco también algo el medio rural, he estado en Siberia central, alrededores del Baikal, y he recorrido taigas y pueblos. Allí la bebida preferida con mucha diferencia es la cerveza. Otro estereotipo lo del vodka, que también se bebe, claro, pero seguro que no mucho más que el coñac aquí, o no digamos el tintorro.
> 
> Lo del centro de las ciudades, no es que no tengan nada de envidiar, no digo eso (de hecho, San Petersburgo por ejemplo es más de envidiar que lo contrario), lo que digo es que ves las calles comerciales principales y no se diferencian mucho de cualquier calle central de Europa occidental, ni en tipo de comercios o establecimientos, ni en vida social, ni en ambiente que percibes en general. Que están bastante "occidentalizados" si quieres llamarlo así, en definitiva.



Yo también conozco pueblos en Rusia, y es cierto, lo que más beben por allí es cerveza. La compran en las tiendas, de diferentes marcas locales y extranjeras, o al peso, llenando una botella de plástico. El vodka se consume cada vez menos; ahora está al mismo nivel que el coñac o el whisky en España.

El topicazo de la Rusia llena de alcohólicos es eso, un estereotipo. No veo diferencias entre Rusia y España. En nuestro país hay mucho alcohólico encubierto, y no pocos son jóvenes. Y en Reino Unido es peor.


----------



## workforfood (14 Mar 2022)

Os habéis dado cuenta que en vez de participar en los hilos oficiales hay unos sujetos que abren decenas de Posts pro OTAN total en el foro III guerra mundial como un tal @Desadaptado Dimensional este se ha molestado hasta tapar los mensajes que pone en el foro ¿Por qué se oculta? y otro @crash2012
Mirad los mensajes que tiene:
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/members/crash2012.21850/ Que les mueve a estar todo el día con mensajes PRO OTAN total.

Su estrategia es saturar de posts el foro a favor de la OTAN y no participan en los posts oficiales. Alguien les está pagando 2 céntimos el post?


----------



## kelden (14 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Son desnazificaciones y liberaciones sanas, ahora vienen las putinas del foro y nos lo explican.



Pues bien fácil. Dos opciones:

1.- Han fallao un blanco y el pepino ha acabado ahí
2.- Había alguien disparando desde las ventanas y se lo han cargao.

El tercero no lo quiero ni imaginar:
3.- Han sido los propios ukros porque ahí vivía un pro-ruso y de paso dan penilla.

En cualquier caso algo perfectamente evitable si los ukros tuvieran dos cojones, se vistieran por los pies y pelearan como los hombres sin recurrir a los escudos humanos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

La situación en Nikolaev:

Nikolaev está actualmente rodeado por el norte, el este y el sur por tropas rusas. A pesar de los informes victoriosos del jefe de la Administración Estatal Regional de Nikolaev sobre la inminente victoria sobre los "orcos"  , la situación para los defensores de la ciudad no es muy prometedora. Los paracaidistas de las Fuerzas Armadas y Aeroespaciales de RF monitorean constantemente la ciudad y atacan los objetivos identificados. La guarnición de Nikolayev ya había sufrido graves pérdidas. Existe evidencia de que, como resultado del dominio de la aviación rusa, la mayor parte de la artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en esta área fue deshabilitada.

En general, según nuestras estimaciones, el destino de Nikolaev se decidirá solo después de que se eliminen las fuerzas principales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los batallones nacionales en Mariupol.


----------



## Wein (14 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> El ministro iraní de Exteriores, Hosein Amir Abdolahian, viajará este martes a Moscú para discutir la *restauración del pacto nuclear de 2015*,



Ahora todos van a aprovecharse de Rusia, hasta Iran.


----------



## Xan Solo (14 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Yo también conozco pueblos en Rusia, y es cierto, lo que más beben por allí es cerveza. La compran en las tiendas, de diferentes marcas locales y extranjeras, o al peso, llenando una botella de plástico. El vodka se consume cada vez menos; ahora está al mismo nivel que el coñac o el whisky en España.
> 
> El topicazo de la Rusia llena de alcohólicos es eso, un estereotipo. No veo diferencias entre Rusia y España. En nuestro país hay mucho alcohólico encubierto, y no pocos son jóvenes. Y en Reino Unido es peor.



Cerveza o kvass? Una vez intenté hacer kvass en casa... fue desastrosito.


----------



## César Borgia (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Yo también conozco pueblos en Rusia, y es cierto, lo que más beben por allí es cerveza. La compran en las tiendas, de diferentes marcas locales y extranjeras, o al peso, llenando una botella de plástico. El vodka se consume cada vez menos; ahora está al mismo nivel que el coñac o el whisky en España.
> 
> El topicazo de la Rusia llena de alcohólicos es eso, un estereotipo. No veo diferencias entre Rusia y España. En nuestro país hay mucho alcohólico encubierto, y no pocos son jóvenes. Y en Reino Unido es peor.



Me alegro de que alguien pueda hablar con conocimiento de causa. Entre España y Rusia hay muchos parecidos en cuanto a idiosincrasia, mi hipótesis es por haber sido los dos históricamente pueblos de frontera. Para un español, salvado el idioma por ejemplo con el comodín del inglés, es muy fácil entenderse con ellos. Me consta que ellos aprecian la cultura española, seguramente porque ven también los puntos de conexión, además de, por motivos obvios, no habernos visto nunca como enemigos (estamos demasiado lejos). Lo que más pena me está dando de lo que ha ocurrido, aparte de la lógica solidaridad con la gente que está sufriendo directamente la guerra, es que nos van a separar de ellos por la fuerza. Europa no se puede entender sin el enorme aporte cultural de Rusia a lo largo de la historia.


----------



## vettonio (14 Mar 2022)

Ni móviles, ni interneh, ni palomas mensajeras.

Obúses by air with panfletos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

El ejército ruso entregó el equipo militar ucraniano capturado a las unidades de la LPR y la DPR después de verificar su estado.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (14 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> La única cualidad redentora de estos payasos italianos de la OTAN: mapas decentes. - El nuevo Telón de Acero Intermarium 2.0 - del Báltico al Mar Negro. - Campo de entrenamiento estratégico de mercenarios Yavorovsky, arrasado por misiles de crucero rusos. - Tenga en cuenta las líneas paralelas OTAN/Rusia.



Pego el mapa entero. No obstante Varsovia y Lublin no deberían estar tras la línea OTAN. No veo ese mapa correcto del todo.




Esas líneas no deberían ser ¨tan¨ rectas


----------



## alnitak (14 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Uno de los mercenarios estadounidenses tomó una foto después del ataque de misiles de crucero a su base.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 982602




mala pinta

fueron al cielo mientras dormian


----------



## Magick (14 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Un piloto ruso consigue aterrizar un avión de ataque Su-25 tras ser alcanzado por un misil MANPAD
> 
> Vídeo y detalles: @zvezdanews
> 
> t.me/anna_news/24626



Joder qué carro armado volante.


----------



## alnitak (14 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> mala pinta
> 
> fueron al cielo mientras dormian



que foto tan rara

se ve el crater gigante.. sin humo ni nada.. y el edifciio ardiendo

bueno los rusos tiene sus satelites ellos sabran


----------



## alnitak (14 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Turquía no tiene interés en los American Patriot. Los S-400 rusos garantizarán la eficiencia de la defensa aérea: jefe del departamento de industria de la defensa de Turquía*




que mundo tan raro , turquia en la otan con s400 rusos............... y recuerdo cuando lo de irak qeu incluso españa tenia baterias patriot en turquia para lso scud.. ah es verdad que no daban ni a uno y todos los scud llegaban...


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Mar 2022)

El abuelo en la mili!!!, eso hacia yo, meter pepinos en el tubo como hacen estos. Es curioso, el ruido es el mismo, y siempre te sacan los morteros disparando sin ruido, cuando yo me quedaba sordo al segundo pepinazo.

Por otra parte, emplazamiento erroneo, el puesto de municionamiento debe de estar a 25 metros de la pieza, lo que pasa es que esos viejunos no estan para carreritas y en la guerra real, además, no hay tiempo para eso.

Los morteros no parecen de 120mm ni de 81mm, parece un calibre intermedio...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El ejército ruso entregó el equipo militar ucraniano capturado a las unidades de la LPR y la DPR después de verificar su estado.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 982617
> Ver archivo adjunto 982618



Vídeo de rearme del ejército de las repúblicas gemelas gracias a Ucrania y a la OTAN…


----------



## arriondas (14 Mar 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Cerveza o kvass? Una vez intenté hacer kvass en casa... fue desastrosito.



Ambas cosas, el kvass también es popular. A mí me gusta.


----------



## Pinovski (14 Mar 2022)

__





Revista Ejércitos: el RIDÍCULO ruso ya es un hecho, el 19º día de guerra EEUU ya había tomado Bagdag y eliminado a la resistencia en otras ciudades


https://twitter.com/will_pulido Si te ha gustado este hilo, también tienes los comentarios de un mayor general retirado...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## pirivi-parava (14 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ayer en el Canal 24 horas de TVE, entrevistaron de espaldas, con una sudadera y la capucha puesta, a un voluntario español superviviente del bombardeo ruso y no paraba de decir tonterias entrecortadas, que habian muerto cientos de angeles en la base ukra...
> 
> PD- El video no lo han vuelto a emitir, espero que alguien lo grabara y que lo suba al hilo.



Si, fue increíble, lo pió todo


----------



## Don Pascual (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Bishop (14 Mar 2022)

SatanClaus dijo:


> Atentos a la cobertura de El País:
> 
> *Qué ha pasado en las últimas horas tras la invasión de las tropas rusas en Ucrania*​En el *19º día de la guerra* iniciada por Rusia contra Ucrania, estos son los datos clave a las 8.00 de este lunes 14 de marzo​
> Un poco más abajo:
> ...



Es que los dias no laborables no cuentan... 

Se supone que se puede interpretar que será el estrés de los días previos, viendo cómo se ponía la cosa. Pero viendo la mierda que se está publicando, me lo creo perfectamente.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ayer en el Canal 24 horas de TVE, entrevistaron de espaldas, con una sudadera y la capucha puesta, a un voluntario español superviviente del bombardeo ruso y no paraba de decir tonterias entrecortadas, que habian muerto cientos de angeles en la base ukra...
> 
> PD- El video no lo han vuelto a emitir, espero que alguien lo grabara y que lo suba al hilo.



Lo vi, era un mercenario de Barcelona, hablaba del infierno, ángeles y hermanos.

Tan tonto que la entrevistadora dijo de dónde era, y él dijo que eran unos 800, durmiendo en barracones de 300, se cepillaron un barracón.

Que disparaban muchas las noches pueblos de alrededor para no dejarles dormir y no estuviesen buena forma


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (14 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Absolutamente cierto, no puedo dejar de ver en Rusia a pesar de ser objetivamente una sociedad desestructurada y con enormes deficiencias una sociedad con valores y principios que le permitirá sobrevivir. Algo parecido me pasa con Japón y otros países asiáticos. Los miro con cierta envidia (espero que sana) y admiración.
> Jamás defendería (ni defenderé) a esta sociedad pero en cambio si viviese en el otro bloque, quien sabe, quizás, no lo sé, me lo plantearía o no.



Vaya cacao mental que te traes.

Tal y como dices, si sientes admiración y envidia por esas sociedades por que no os habéis ido allí??


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Me alegro de que alguien pueda hablar con conocimiento de causa. Entre España y Rusia hay muchos parecidos en cuanto a idiosincrasia, mi hipótesis es por haber sido los dos históricamente pueblos de frontera. Para un español, salvado el idioma por ejemplo con el comodín del inglés, es muy fácil entenderse con ellos. Me consta que ellos aprecian la cultura española, seguramente porque ven también los puntos de conexión. Lo que más pena me está dando de lo que ha ocurrido, aparte de la lógica solidaridad con la gente que está sufriendo directamente la guerra, es que nos van a separar de ellos por la fuerza. Europa no se puede entender sin el enorme aporte cultural de Rusia a lo largo de la historia.







"nos van a separar de ellos por la fuerza".

Pues ya sabes lo que tienen que hacer. Hacerse querer, no hacerse ser odiados. Y eso empieza por el enano del Kremlin y el apoyo popular al mismo...


----------



## Ricardiano (14 Mar 2022)

Es curioso que pongas como ejemplo a los indepes catalanes. Como experto, aunque solo sea porque los llevo sufriendo toda mi vida (y siguen eh), te diría que si alguien está utilizando las mismas técnicas esa es la propaganda rusa. 

Vamos calcada. 

El modus operandi básicamente es Rusia tiene razón. Y luego si eso buscamos las razones. Nos vale la desnacificación, la OTAN, Soros, el NWO, los laboratorios de guerra bacteriológica, el covid, el plan de ataque preventivo de ukrania, los misiles nucleares, el desarrollo de armas nucleares, la limpieza étnica en el Donbás, Que ukrania en realidad es Rusia, el espacio vital, el ninguneo de Rusia...

Eso es lo mismo que hacían los indepes. Que si independecia porque Madrit nos roba, que si independecia porque un murciano nos insulta en twitter, que si independecia porque no nos dejan ser la Dinamarca del sur, que si independecia porque el PP gana elecciones, que si independencia porque un guardia civil canta a por ellos, que si independecia porque el Barça no gana, que si independecia porque el catalán no se enseña en Toledo, que si independecia porque no nos quieren...

Ah y siempre, pase lo que pase, todo es parte del plan. Siempre se está ganando. 

Que si el rublo se desploma? Nada, forma parte del plan. Que si no abren la bolsa? Mejor, unos genios han descubierto como evitar que se desplome. Si Rusia queda aislada? Un genio se lo monta con China y mejor. Si China también se pone de perfil? Aún mejor se monta una autarquía y jode al resto del mundo. Genialidad absoluta. Que en lugar de un ejercito ultamoderno se ve un ejercito de hace 30 años? Que cracks, menudos genios, forma parte del plan. Si la guerra dura 48 horas? Forma parte del plan. Genio. Si ya va para el mes? Genio, el plan era desgastar. Si la OTAN no se mueve, un jodido genio. Tiene a la OTAN acojonada. Si se le ocurre intervenir a la OTAN...Más genio. 

El plan siempre es el plan. Y quien no vea el plan, es que es un ñordo...ah no, ahora es otanico perdón. O un defensor del NWO, de Soros...o lo que toque. 


Habría que actualizarla y ponerla en ruso.









PD: Aún recuerdo la matraca en tv3 hablando de las bases rusas en tarragona. Y los viajes de los indepes a Rusia...todo casualidad claro.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (14 Mar 2022)

mecaweto dijo:


> Que rulen esas pirulas de captagon...



Si te pone como una moto ... no es cafeína.


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Vaya cacao mental que te traes.
> 
> Tal y como dices, si sientes admiración y envidia por esas sociedades por que no os habéis ido allí??



Cabalgan contradicciones y aman los Iphones...el rojerío es así de salado y de espabilao. Desde el chalezaco de Galapagar, se dan vivas a Cuba sin problemas...


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Vaya cacao mental que te traes.
> 
> Tal y como dices, si sientes admiración y envidia por esas sociedades por que no os habéis ido allí??



Rusia no lo conozco, con respecto a otros lugares de Asia no es así. Los conozco muy bien. No te confundas.


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Es curioso que pongas como ejemplo a los indepes catalanes. Como experto, aunque solo sea porque los llevo sufriendo toda mi vida (y siguen eh), te diría que si alguien está utilizando las mismas técnicas esa es la propaganda rusa.
> 
> Vamos calcada.
> 
> ...





Vayan cerrando el Hilo, amén.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (14 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de #China desmiente información de que #Rusia haya solicitado ayuda militar a #China para la guerra en #Ucrania .



Si el ruso es mentiroso estos son lo siguiente.


----------



## Icibatreuh (14 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Pero si había salido la imagen de ella bien y con el niño ya nacido.
> 
> GUERRA EN UCRANIA
> *La mujer embarazada de la camilla y su bebé mueren tras el bombardeo del hospital de maternidad*
> ...



Evidentemente cada uno se cree lo que quiere.

El que hubiera dos mujeres embarazadas me imagino que para ti será un detalle sin importancia.









La mujer embarazada de la camilla y su bebé mueren tras el bombardeo del hospital de maternidad
 

La mujer embarazada fotografiada al ser evacuada del hospital de maternidad bombardeado de Mariupol por las fuerzas rusas ha muerto junto a su bebé. La imagen mostraba a la mujer...




www.elmundo.es





*La mujer embarazada de la camilla y su bebé mueren tras el bombardeo del hospital de maternidad*


La otra mujer embarazada que huía por su propio pie del bombardeo dio a luz a una niña, Veronika


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (14 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> que mundo tan raro , turquia en la otan con s400 rusos............... y recuerdo cuando lo de irak qeu incluso españa tenia baterias patriot en turquia para lso scud.. ah es verdad que no daban ni a uno y todos los scud llegaban...



Los yankees se lo estarán pensando ...

En " democratizar," Turquía a no tardar mucho. En este caso sería desde ' dentro.

Pobre Cerdogan , pronto le llegará su San Martín.


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Mar 2022)

Bombardeo democratico sano...


----------



## Gotthard (14 Mar 2022)

Grozny, Russia. 12th June, 2021. Cadets of Akhmat Kadyrov Suvorov Military School take part in a ceremony to lay flowers at a monument to Akhmat Kadyrov, the first president of the Chechen Republic, in the Alley of Glory as part of celebrations of Russia Day. Credit: Yelena Afonina/TASS/Alamy Live News Stock Photo - Alamy


Download this stock image: Grozny, Russia. 12th June, 2021. Cadets of Akhmat Kadyrov Suvorov Military School take part in a ceremony to lay flowers at a monument to Akhmat Kadyrov, the first president of the Chechen Republic, in the Alley of Glory as part of celebrations of Russia Day. Credit...




www.alamy.com





Todos los niños chechenos pasan por formación militar desde que se destetan.

Lo primero que aprende un chico checheno en su hogar es a manejar una escopeta y moverse por las montañas cazando cabras al acecho, luego a medida que crece va yendo con otros chicos de su clan a participar en diversos encuentros de todo su clan (teip) y del clan de clanes (tukjum) donde la lucha, la punteria, la determinación y la astucia son los valores clave que se revelan en distintas competiciones que suelen generar un buen numero de tullidos. Ni que decir que con 10 años un crio checheno te desmonta un kalasnikov con los ojos cerrados y sabe sacrificar y descuartizar un cordero sin pestañear y que le puedes coser en vivo una herida sin que rechiste lo mas minimo.

En el colegio se estimula a la chavalada a practicar artes marciales y deportes de lucha, especialmente las variantes mas duras y hay campeonatos infantiles televisados que hacen a Unicef llevarse las manos a la cabeza, pero en realidad es una version "civilizada" de los duelos que se traen entre si los niños en las montañas donde no es raro que uno acabe muerto a golpes. El de la izquierda en la foto es uno de los hijos de Kadyrov.




Luego ya adolescentes si su padre es un jefe destacado del teip, van a la escuela militar en Grozni como cadetes donde aprenden las cosas más técnicas que comentas, los otros niños del teip suelen entrenar por su cuenta en los permisos del cadete que luego será su jefe indiscutido. Al alcanzar la mayoria de edad iran a hacer instruccion militar regular y el cadete-noble checheno ira a Frunze u otra academia de oficiales, luego volveran a chechenia (a ser posible con unas cuantas orejas de soldados de otras etnias) y se encuadraran en el ejercito checheno.

El 100% de los chechenos se incorporan a filas, y por acuerdo con Rusia, ellos asignan quien es jefe de quien siguiendo la misma estructura de su tribu, asi el que es un jefe de aldea es un oficialen el ejercito y todos sus soldados seran de la misma aldea, con lo que la compenetración de las unidades es inmejorable. Igualmente el jefe del Tukjum ocupa el rango de oficial de alto grado y todos sus comandantes subordinados son los jefes de clan de los distintos teip (_bjachi_s). Lo curioso es que son cargos electivos y al ritmo que ellos se van cambiando, van cambiando los rangos aunque lo normal es que esten de acuerdo. Otra curiosidad es que los soldados chechenos pueden amotinarse de forma legal y destituir a un jefe que no este dando el nivel que espera la tropa (sobre todo si no estan pudiendo obtener suficientes trofeos, importantisimos para ellos ya que determinara su posicion en el clan y conseguir a esta o aquella esposa).

Respecto al alto mando ruso, un comandante ruso no puede mandar por que sí a un subordinado en grado checheno, que solo obedecera ordenes de su jefe checheno, aunque un jefe checheno puede delegar el mando en un oficial ruso mediante un acto de adopción al clan de dicho soldado, obviamente Putin, dentro de la jerarquía chechena es "hijo" de Kadyrov, por lo que sus ordenes se aceptan (hasta que Kadyrov diga hasta aqui hemos llegado). Normalmente los rusos no se complican y las unidades chechenas son completamente autonomas a todos los niveles.





Se exige al niño checheno desde su infancia respeto a sus mayores, valor, autodisciplina... y una vez alcanza la mayoria de edad se espera que acuda a la guerra cuanto antes. Esto es crucial para ellos, ya que solo pueden casar con mujeres de fuera de su clan y a su vez todas las mujeres son representadas por sus mayores varones y nunca se aceptara como posible novio a un joven que no tenga al menos tres o cuatro caidos confirmados. Reciben enseñanza religiosa y deben cumplir con los preceptos (pilares) del Corán... y viven en una exigencia moral toda su vida, supervisada por un consejo de ancianos que es la autoridad absoluta (porque no es muy normal llegar a viejo siendo un hombre checheno).


----------



## ransomraff (14 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Yo te digo que te sueltan en Moscú sin saber dónde has caído y, salvo el alfabeto cirílico y que no entiendes lo que hablan, no encuentras diferencias básicas con Berlín, Londres o Madrid.




Yo he estado y corroboro lo que dices.

Para el tipico turista que no tiene ni idea de nada hay más diferencias entre sevilla y londres que entre berlin y moscu.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Los yankees se lo estarán pensando ...
> 
> En " democratizar," Turquía a no tardar mucho. En este caso sería desde ' dentro.
> 
> Pobre Cerdogan , pronto le llegará su San Martín.



Ya lo intentaron hace años, y fallaron…


----------



## alnitak (14 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Vayan cerrando el Hilo, amén.




jajaja, vete a tomar por culo , payaso


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Os habéis dado cuenta que en vez de participar en los hilos oficiales hay unos sujetos que abren decenas de Posts pro OTAN total en el foro III guerra mundial como un tal @Desadaptado Dimensional este se ha molestado hasta tapar los mensajes que pone en el foro ¿Por qué se oculta? y otro @crash2012
> Mirad los mensajes que tiene:
> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/members/crash2012.21850/ Que les mueve a estar todo el día con mensajes PRO OTAN total.
> 
> Su estrategia es saturar de posts el foro a favor de la OTAN y no participan en los posts oficiales. Alguien les está pagando 2 céntimos el post?



" en vez de participar en los hilos oficiales"

Jeje, va a hacer lo que tú ordenes, no te jode...


----------



## valensalome (14 Mar 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> Como hay un conflicto en el Donbás, evidentemente financiado por Rusia, ya si eso invadimos toda Ucrania, los acusamos de nazis drogadictos, y si eso los acusamos también de que querían nukear Rusia, matar a los rusos con armas químicas y lo que haga falta. Pero Putin se ha equivocado en algo, ha amenazado la vida sobre la tierra poniendo sobre la mesa el holocausto nuclear. Ha fracasado, es una amenaza para toda la humanidad. Esto acabará con el reparto de Rusia entre la UE, China, EEUU e incluso Japón. Y Putin ejecutado por la gente de su entorno.



Deja de confundir tus deseos con la realidad


----------



## tomcat ii (14 Mar 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *¿Enfermo, enajenado, operado? Los rumores sobre la salud física y mental de Putin*
> 
> Las especulaciones sobre un cáncer o la teoría de que el mandatario perdió la percepción de realidad durante la pandemia se han abierto paso desde el comienzo de la invasión
> 
> ...



Se ha hecho muy viejo de golpe en la 2a foto, está claro que algo sí le pasa, como mínimo se ha hecho adicto a los bollos.


----------



## notengodeudas (14 Mar 2022)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Esa es la teoría de combate, hacer heridos más que muertos. Un herido necesita al menos un compañero para trasladarlo, con lo que lo quitas de la lucha. (Hay que apuntar a las piernas...nos repetían una y otra vez. Si es oficial, no, ahí tienes que romper cadena de mando)
> Eso en un escenario en el que quieras la rendición del enemigo para sacar unas condiciones ventajosas, pero los rusos parece que van a la aniquilación completa del ejercito enemigo.



A mí también me dieron esa directriz en mi mili. Que el herido provoca más gasto de recursos que el muerto. También como explicación del cambio del cetmeC 7,62 al cetmeL 5ypico


----------



## Impresionante (14 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Si el ruso es mentiroso estos son lo siguiente.



Donde estén los de las armas de destrucción masiva, que se quite lo demás


----------



## otroyomismo (14 Mar 2022)

Albion dijo:


> No, comenzó a ganar la guerra cuando hizo caso a sus generales. La purga fue en los años treinta.



y a alguno de los purgados se lo trajo de vuelta


Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Lo vi, era un mercenario de Barcelona, hablaba del infierno, ángeles y hermanos.
> 
> Tan tonto que la entrevistadora dijo de dónde era, y él dijo que eran unos 800, durmiendo en barracones de 300, se cepillaron un barracón.
> 
> Que disparaban muchas las noches pueblos de alrededor para no dejarles dormir y no estuviesen buena forma



a ver si alguien localiza el video y lo postea

gracias


----------



## vettonio (14 Mar 2022)

Hace escasos minutos 



Una veintena de civiles muertos a consecuencia del bombardeo ukro en Donetsk


----------



## Bartleby (14 Mar 2022)

Hasta hace tres semanas vivíamos sin inflación, la electricidad barata, los combustibles a precio normal, ha sido estallar la guerra el 24 de febrero y todo se desató


----------



## .Kaikus (14 Mar 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Si, fue increíble, lo pió todo



Conio, te parece poco relevante, confirmar los abultados datos y las muertes de mercenarios occidentales ???, con las declaraciones del portavoz militar ruso, para muchos no es suficiente.


----------



## Kreonte (14 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Me alegro de que alguien pueda hablar con conocimiento de causa. Entre España y Rusia hay muchos parecidos en cuanto a idiosincrasia, mi hipótesis es por haber sido los dos históricamente pueblos de frontera. Para un español, salvado el idioma por ejemplo con el comodín del inglés, es muy fácil entenderse con ellos. Me consta que ellos aprecian la cultura española, seguramente porque ven también los puntos de conexión. Lo que más pena me está dando de lo que ha ocurrido, aparte de la lógica solidaridad con la gente que está sufriendo directamente la guerra, es que nos van a separar de ellos por la fuerza. *Europa no se puede entender sin el enorme aporte cultural de Rusia a lo largo de la historia.*



Enorme qué? Filósofos, escritores, directores, músicos, arquitectos rusos se cuentan con los dedos de una mano. Si me dices Italia, Francia, Alemania vale, pero Rusia? Hasta los holandeses que son cuatro gatos tienen pintores más famosos que Rusia.

Los rusos siempre han tenido envidia de la parte occidental europea, más civilizada y refinada, menos primitiva y cateta.


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Enorme qué? Filósofos, escritores, directores, músicos, arquitectos rusos se cuentan con los dedos de una mano. Si me dices Italia, Francia, Alemania vale, pero Rusia? Hasta los holandeses que son cuatro gatos tienen pintores más famosos que Rusia.



Necesitas estudiar más.


----------



## alnitak (14 Mar 2022)

espero que en cuanto vuelvan a alamcenar armas en algun sitio tio putin les meta otra buena zumbada y se llevo otros 200 mercenarios al cielo


----------



## crocodile (14 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Desde el principio, el proyecto UE se pergeñó como un matrimonio entre los recursos rusos
> y la capacidad manufacturera europea. Esta opción ya se ha acabado; la dinamitaron. La UE
> se ha pegado plenamente a la esfera imperial de la metrópoli. Ha creado un "telón de acero"
> contra Rusia (y contra China, por rebote). Osease: que nos hemos hecho el harakiri en un
> ...



De hecho la Unión Euroyankee pudo haber presionado a los ukronazis para que cumplieran los acuerdis de Minsk que hubieran evitado está guerra pero los yankees les ordenaron que apoyaran al régimen nazi de Kiev.


----------



## valensalome (14 Mar 2022)

Ese es uno de los problemas de este país, bueno creo del mundo, gente que sale en la tele y se autodenomina periodista, los mismos diariamente haciendo terrorismo dictado, no ocurriría nada sino fuera porque la gente los toma por los portadores de la verdad, el daño que se está haciendo es difícilmente corregible, todo lo que está ocurriendo es debido entre otras cosas a la lobotomizacion popular, nada hemos avanzado.


----------



## .Kaikus (14 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Lo vi, era un mercenario de Barcelona, hablaba del infierno, ángeles y hermanos.
> 
> Tan tonto que la entrevistadora dijo de dónde era, y él dijo que eran unos 800, durmiendo en barracones de 300, se cepillaron un barracón.
> 
> Que disparaban muchas las noches pueblos de alrededor para no dejarles dormir y no estuviesen buena forma



Eran unas declaraciones de oro puro, yo estaba liado y lo vi solo de pasada...


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Los rusos siempre han tenido envidia de la parte occidental europea, más civilizada y refinada, menos primitiva y cateta.



Para eso más bien los ingleses. ¿Has visitado los "palacios" de la nobleza inglesa? Porque más quieroynopuedismo no existe en el mundo entero.


----------



## 4motion (14 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Hasta hace tres semanas vivíamos sin inflación, la electricidad barata, los combustibles a precio normal, ha sido estallar la guerra el 24 de febrero y todo se desató



Si te fías de lo que dice lacayo como que te lo crees.

Javier RUIN. 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (14 Mar 2022)

Aprendieron desde niños...como los apreciados honderos balearicus, para las legiones romanas.

Cuando un niño balear tenía mas de cinco años, sus padres le colgaban la comida de de un árbol, y le daban una honda, en lugar de de una cuchara.

Así después los romanos va se los rifaban para sus legiones y antes que ellos , los cartagineses.

Honderos baleares, los primeros " ametralladoras" de la historia.






Los honderos baleares, guerreros de élite


Sabías que Menorca tenían sus propio ejército de guerreros y sabías que los cartagineses y los romanos los contrataron como mercenarios Seguramente hasta que no has aterrizado en Menorca no sabías sobre la gran riqueza prehistórica de la isla. Te vamos




www.jeepsafarimenorca.es




.


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

En estos momentos se están librando combates en el área de Popasna.


----------



## otroyomismo (14 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> El abuelo en la mili!!!, eso hacia yo, meter pepinos en el tubo como hacen estos. Es curioso, el ruido es el mismo, y siempre te sacan los morteros disparando sin ruido, cuando yo me quedaba sordo al segundo pepinazo.
> 
> Por otra parte, emplazamiento erroneo, el puesto de municionamiento debe de estar a 25 metros de la pieza, lo que pasa es que esos viejunos no estan para carreritas y en la guerra real, además, no hay tiempo para eso.
> 
> Los morteros no parecen de 120mm ni de 81mm, parece un calibre intermedio...



105


----------



## vettonio (14 Mar 2022)

Imágenes con filtro borroso al ser editadas de las víctimas en Donetsk


----------



## .Kaikus (14 Mar 2022)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Los tratan como mercenarios y no se aplica la convención de Ginebra...así de fácil.



Amerikanski, amerikanski !!!, el britanico penso que se iba a convertir en un famoso y precioso trofeo de guerra, saldria en la television, pero ese pensamiento solo le duro un segundo...


----------



## pgas (14 Mar 2022)

*John Mearsheimer explica por qué Occidente es el principal responsable de la crisis ucraniana*

Mar 11th 2022

*El politólogo cree que la imprudente expansión de la OTAN provocó a Rusia*

LA GUERRA en Ucrania es el conflicto internacional más peligroso desde la crisis de los misiles de Cuba de 1962. Entender sus causas es esencial si queremos evitar que empeore y, por el contrario, encontrar la manera de ponerle fin.

No hay duda de que Vladimir Putin comenzó la guerra y es responsable de cómo se está librando. Pero por qué lo hizo es otra cuestión. La opinión mayoritaria en Occidente es que es un agresor irracional y fuera de control, empeñado en crear una gran Rusia al estilo de la antigua Unión Soviética. Por lo tanto, él es el único responsable de la crisis de Ucrania.

Pero esa historia es errónea. Occidente, y especialmente Estados Unidos, es el principal responsable de la crisis que comenzó en febrero de 2014. Ahora se ha convertido en una guerra que no sólo amenaza con destruir Ucrania, sino que también tiene el potencial de escalar a una guerra nuclear entre Rusia y la OTAN.

El problema sobre Ucrania comenzó en realidad en la cumbre de la OTAN en Bucarest en abril de 2008, cuando la administración de George W. Bush empujó a la alianza a anunciar que Ucrania y Georgia "se convertirían en miembros". Los líderes rusos respondieron inmediatamente con indignación, calificando esta decisión como una amenaza existencial para Rusia y prometiendo frustrarla. Según un respetado periodista ruso, Putin "montó en cólera" y advirtió que "si Ucrania entra en la OTAN, lo hará sin Crimea y las regiones del este. Simplemente se desmoronará". Sin embargo, Estados Unidos ignoró la línea roja de Moscú y siguió adelante para convertir a Ucrania en un baluarte occidental en la frontera con Rusia. Esa estrategia incluía otros dos elementos: acercar a Ucrania a la UE y convertirla en una democracia proamericana.

Estos esfuerzos acabaron por desencadenar las hostilidades en febrero de 2014, después de que un levantamiento (que contó con el apoyo de Estados Unidos) hiciera huir del país al presidente prorruso de Ucrania, Víktor Yanukóvich. En respuesta, Rusia arrebató Crimea a Ucrania y contribuyó a alimentar una guerra civil que estalló en la región de Donbás, en el este de Ucrania.

El siguiente gran enfrentamiento se produjo en diciembre de 2021 y condujo directamente a la guerra actual. La causa principal fue que Ucrania se estaba convirtiendo en un miembro de facto de la OTAN. El proceso comenzó en diciembre de 2017, cuando la administración Trump decidió vender a Kiev "armas defensivas". Sin embargo, lo que cuenta como "defensivo" no está muy claro, y estas armas ciertamente parecían ofensivas para Moscú y sus aliados en la región de Donbas. Otros países de la OTAN participaron en el acto, enviando armas a Ucrania, entrenando a sus fuerzas armadas y permitiéndole participar en ejercicios aéreos y navales conjuntos. En julio de 2021, Ucrania y Estados Unidos organizaron conjuntamente un gran ejercicio naval en la región del Mar Negro en el que participaron armadas de 32 países. La operación Sea Breeze estuvo a punto de provocar que Rusia disparara contra un destructor naval británico que entró deliberadamente en lo que Rusia considera sus aguas territoriales.

Los vínculos entre Ucrania y Estados Unidos siguieron creciendo bajo la administración Biden. Este compromiso se refleja en un importante documento -la "Carta de Asociación Estratégica entre Estados Unidos y Ucrania"- que fue firmado en noviembre por Antony Blinken, secretario de Estado estadounidense, y Dmytro Kuleba, su homólogo ucraniano. El objetivo era "subrayar... el compromiso con la aplicación por parte de Ucrania de las reformas profundas y exhaustivas necesarias para la plena integración en las instituciones europeas y euroatlánticas". El documento se basa explícitamente en "los compromisos asumidos para reforzar la asociación estratégica entre Ucrania y Estados Unidos por los presidentes Zelensky y Biden", y también subraya que los dos países se guiarán por la "Declaración de la Cumbre de Bucarest de 2008".

Como era de esperar, Moscú consideró intolerable esta evolución de la situación y comenzó a movilizar su ejército en la frontera de Ucrania la pasada primavera para señalar su determinación a Washington. Pero no surtió efecto, ya que la administración Biden siguió acercándose a Ucrania. Esto llevó a Rusia a precipitar un enfrentamiento diplomático en toda regla en diciembre. Como dijo Sergey Lavrov, ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia: "Llegamos a nuestro punto de ebullición". Rusia exigió una garantía por escrito de que Ucrania nunca formaría parte de la OTAN y que la alianza retirara los activos militares que tenía desplegados en Europa del Este desde 1997. Las negociaciones posteriores fracasaron, como dejó claro el Sr. Blinken: "No hay ningún cambio. No habrá ningún cambio". Un mes después, Putin lanzó una invasión de Ucrania para eliminar la amenaza que veía en la OTAN.

Esta interpretación de los acontecimientos está en desacuerdo con el mantra predominante en Occidente, que presenta la expansión de la OTAN como irrelevante para la crisis de Ucrania, culpando en cambio a los objetivos expansionistas del Sr. Putin. Según un reciente documento de la OTAN enviado a los dirigentes rusos, "la OTAN es una Alianza defensiva y no representa ninguna amenaza para Rusia". Las pruebas disponibles contradicen estas afirmaciones.
Las pruebas disponibles contradicen estas afirmaciones. Para empezar, la cuestión no es lo que los líderes occidentales dicen que es el propósito o las intenciones de la OTAN; es cómo Moscú ve las acciones de la OTAN.

El Sr. Putin seguramente sabe que los costes de conquistar y ocupar grandes cantidades de territorio en Europa Oriental serían prohibitivos para Rusia. Como dijo una vez: "Quien no echa de menos la Unión Soviética no tiene corazón. Quien quiera recuperarla no tiene cerebro". A pesar de sus creencias sobre los estrechos lazos entre Rusia y Ucrania, tratar de recuperar toda Ucrania sería como intentar tragarse un puercoespín. Además, los responsables políticos rusos -incluido Putin- apenas han dicho nada sobre la conquista de nuevos territorios para recrear la Unión Soviética o construir una Rusia más grande. Por el contrario, desde la cumbre de Bucarest de 2008, los dirigentes rusos han manifestado en repetidas ocasiones que consideran la entrada de Ucrania en la OTAN como una amenaza existencial que hay que impedir. Como señaló Lavrov en enero, "la clave de todo es la garantía de que la OTAN no se expandirá hacia el este".

Resulta revelador que los líderes occidentales rara vez describieran a Rusia como una amenaza militar para Europa antes de 2014. Como señala el ex embajador de Estados Unidos en Moscú, Michael McFaul, la toma de Crimea por parte de Putin no se planeó durante mucho tiempo; fue un movimiento impulsivo en respuesta al golpe de Estado que derrocó al líder prorruso de Ucrania. De hecho, hasta entonces, la expansión de la OTAN tenía como objetivo convertir toda Europa en una gigantesca zona de paz, no contener a una peligrosa Rusia. Sin embargo, una vez que comenzó la crisis, los responsables políticos estadounidenses y europeos no podían admitir que la habían provocado al intentar integrar a Ucrania en Occidente. Declararon que el verdadero origen del problema era el revanchismo de Rusia y su deseo de dominar, si no conquistar, Ucrania.

Mi historia sobre las causas del conflicto no debería ser controvertida, dado que muchos destacados expertos estadounidenses en política exterior han advertido contra la expansión de la OTAN desde finales de los años noventa. El Secretario de Defensa de Estados Unidos en la época de la cumbre de Bucarest, Robert Gates, reconoció que "tratar de incorporar a Georgia y Ucrania a la OTAN era una verdadera exageración". De hecho, en esa cumbre, tanto la canciller alemana, Angela Merkel, como el presidente francés, Nicolas Sarkozy, se opusieron a avanzar en el ingreso de Ucrania en la OTAN porque temían que eso enfureciera a Rusia.

El resultado de mi interpretación es que nos encontramos en una situación extremadamente peligrosa, y la política occidental está exacerbando estos riesgos. Para los dirigentes rusos, lo que ocurra en Ucrania tiene poco que ver con que se frustren sus ambiciones imperiales; se trata de hacer frente a lo que consideran una amenaza directa para el futuro de Rusia. Puede que el Sr. Putin haya juzgado mal las capacidades militares de Rusia, la eficacia de la resistencia ucraniana y el alcance y la rapidez de la respuesta occidental, pero nunca hay que subestimar lo despiadadas que pueden ser las grandes potencias cuando creen que están en apuros. Sin embargo, Estados Unidos y sus aliados están redoblando la apuesta, con la esperanza de infligir una derrota humillante al Sr. Putin y quizás incluso provocar su destitución. Están aumentando la ayuda a Ucrania y utilizando las sanciones económicas para infligir un castigo masivo a Rusia, un paso que Putin considera ahora como "una declaración de guerra".

Puede que Estados Unidos y sus aliados sean capaces de evitar una victoria rusa en Ucrania, pero el país quedará gravemente dañado, si no desmembrado. Además, existe una grave amenaza de escalada más allá de Ucrania, por no mencionar el peligro de una guerra nuclear. Si Occidente no sólo frustra a Moscú en los campos de batalla de Ucrania, sino que también causa un daño grave y duradero a la economía de Rusia, está en efecto empujando a una gran potencia al borde del abismo. El Sr. Putin podría entonces recurrir a las armas nucleares.

En este momento es imposible saber en qué términos se resolverá este conflicto. Pero, si no entendemos su causa profunda, seremos incapaces de ponerle fin antes de que Ucrania naufrague y la OTAN acabe en guerra con Rusia. ■

John J. Mearsheimer is the R. Wendell Harrison Distinguished Service Professor of Political Science at the University of Chicago.

Traducción DeepL


al hombre este ya lo están enfilando los wokeistas de su propia universidad


----------



## Bartleby (14 Mar 2022)

Si pensáis que la guerra estalló el 24 de febrero y no el mes de febrero del año pasado, cuando por esas fechas solo se hablaba de vacunar en residencias y personal sanitario. No os equivoquéis. Rápidamente nos sacan a Javier Ruiz con un enorme gráfico que ocupa toda la pantalla de la televisión, en el que nos explicará como si se estuviera dirigiendo a personas con bajas aptitudes intelectuales, que la guerra en realidad, estalló hace más de un año


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Enorme qué? Filósofos, escritores, directores, músicos, arquitectos rusos se cuentan con los dedos de una mano. Si me dices Italia, Francia, Alemania vale, pero Rusia? Hasta los holandeses que son cuatro gatos tienen pintores más famosos que Rusia.
> 
> Los rusos siempre han tenido envidia de la parte occidental europea, más civilizada y refinada, menos primitiva y cateta.


----------



## Caracalla (14 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Lo vi, era un mercenario de Barcelona, hablaba del infierno, ángeles y hermanos.
> 
> Tan tonto que la entrevistadora dijo de dónde era, y él dijo que eran unos 800, durmiendo en barracones de 300, se cepillaron un barracón.
> 
> Que disparaban muchas las noches pueblos de alrededor para no dejarles dormir y no estuviesen buena forma



Probablemente estubiera en shock post traumático despues de despertarse cubierto de trozos de carne de los tipos con los que llevaba unos dias entrenando.

El tipo ha vuelto a nacer pero eso cuesta un poco de asimilar supongo. Porqué yo?

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pgas (14 Mar 2022)

_*El ministro de Finanzas, Anton Siluanov, confirmó que la mitad de las reservas de oro y de divisas de Rusia han sido congeladas.*

Más vale que este imbécil y otros quintos y sextos columnistas presenten una muy buena razón para colocar la riqueza de Rusia donde puede ser fácilmente robada por el Imperio de los Ladrones._




o son idiotas o traidores


----------



## valensalome (14 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Pareces a los del programa ruso ese que estan con un mapa planeando invadir Letonia, Estonia... y Polonia. Gente ajena a la realidad, que vive en la autarquia informativa rusa.
> La realidad.... Ejercito sobreestimado, operación para dos dias que fracasa estrepitosamente, huida hacia delante, Ruina para Rusia total, pedir limosna al pueblo chino para poder seguir con la guerra, Ucrania y la Otan más unida que nunca....Rusos apestados para el resto del planeta.
> 
> De momento no veo las ventajas de la operación especial.....



Creo que confundes imaginación con la realidad que todos estamos viendo


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (14 Mar 2022)

valensalome dijo:


> Creo que confundes imaginación con la realidad que todos estamos viendo



deja las drogas


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (14 Mar 2022)

Anne Laure Bonnel infringiendo los términos de Youtube…



Y de Instagram







Es la chica esta. Aquí la veis en plató con Carballo y Susana Griso.


----------



## 4motion (14 Mar 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Probablemente estubiera en shock post traumático despues de despertarse cubierto de trozos de carne de los tipos con los que llevaba unos dias entrenando.
> 
> El tipo ha vuelto a nacer pero eso cuesta un poco de asimilar supongo. Porqué yo?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk



Estaba drogado hasta las cejas, hablaba que ellos eran ángeles y los de putin diablos.

Empezó diciendo que los medios de comunicación eran de manipulación y fue LO ÚNICO LÚCIDO QUE DIJO ante la cara de estupor de la reportera de barrio sésamo y la imbécil presentadora que hace intercambios de pareja con su marido, la roca.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Icibatreuh (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Kreonte (14 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


>



De familia franco-alemana.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Mar 2022)

Fuente ukra:

Aleksey Arestovich dijo que la situación más "caliente" ahora está en Mariupol. Lamentablemente, durante la ocupación de la ciudad, los rusos mataron a más de 2.500 personas inocentes.

Aleksey Arestovich, asesor del jefe de la Oficina Presidencial, contó la información relevante la mañana del 14 de marzo al aire del canal Rada. Estos son los datos del día 19 de la guerra y del día 13 del bloqueo de la ciudad.

Más de 2.000 civiles murieron en Mariupol durante la guerra

Alexei Arestovich dijo que los rusos estaban demoliendo la ciudad de la faz de la tierra. Sin embargo, nuestro ejército tiene éxito allí: han tomado prisioneros.

Los rusos están demoliendo la ciudad de la faz de la tierra. Más de 2,5 mil muertos. Esta es una catástrofe, de la que el mundo no dio una evaluación adecuada, - dijo Arestovich.

El asesor del jefe del OP dijo que el presidente y todo el equipo designaron a Mariupol como tema número uno. Levantaron a todos, tanto a la iglesia como al mundo. Sin embargo, Rusia nuevamente no cumplió las condiciones para proporcionar un corredor humanitario.


----------



## paconan (14 Mar 2022)

Impresionante video de la destrucción masiva en Mariupol


----------



## 4motion (14 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Lo vi, era un mercenario de Barcelona, hablaba del infierno, ángeles y hermanos.
> 
> Tan tonto que la entrevistadora dijo de dónde era, y él dijo que eran unos 800, durmiendo en barracones de 300, se cepillaron un barracón.
> 
> Que disparaban muchas las noches pueblos de alrededor para no dejarles dormir y no estuviesen buena forma



Recomiendo verlo, iba de captagon hasta las cejas.

SOLO dijo una cosa lúcida.

Los medios de comunicación son de manipulación.


La cara de la reportera y la Nuria roca alias intercambio de parejas fue digna de ver. 


Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardiano (14 Mar 2022)

Bueno en cualquier guerra moderna la propaganda es fundamental. Especialmente cuando te masacran. La única manera de continuar luchando es ensalzando tus pocos éxitos, minimizando los del enemigo. Y mintiendo claro. Es que si dices nos estan masacrando, y ale a seguir. Pues ya me contarás. El objetivo de la propaganda es solo fomentar la resistencia.

Pero aquí lo gracioso es que el que está ganando la guerra. El que inicio una invasión es el que encima está buscando motivos, cada vez más peregrinos para justificar esa invasión. Ni siquiera es que mantenga el mismo motivo, aunque sea falso, es que cada semana el motivo de la invasión es distinto. 

Es el típico "Te estoy pegando pero es porque me obligas, yo en realidad no quiero estar dándote de leches, pero es que joder...no paras"
Un pasivo-agresivo de manual llevado a la propaganda (la diferencia con el independetismo es que ellos si son pasivo-agresivos de verdad, es decir, cobardes, los rusos es evidente que solo lo usan propagandísticamente).


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Esa foto tiene unos añitos, eh. Por cierto que el barbas es Juan Luis Cebrián.



Misma escvoria.


----------



## Albion (14 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


>



Aquí una charla con el autor sobre la situación de la guerra de Ucrania.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Mar 2022)

Última oportunidad:


*Los combatientes chechenos dieron a las Fuerzas Armadas hasta la noche para deponer las armas en Mariupol**.*


Ramzan Kadyrov anunció el lunes 14 de marzo que 5.000 combatientes chechenos habían llegado a Mariupol para participar en el asalto a la ciudad. Al mismo tiempo, el jefe de Chechenia ofreció rendirse a las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los batallones nacionales que retienen Mariupol. 

El líder de la República de Chechenia entregó un ultimátum a los soldados ucranianos, dando como fecha límite para la rendición de la ciudad hasta el lunes por la noche.

Quiero decirles a todos los Bandera y shaitans que se burlaron de la gente de las repúblicas de Donetsk y Luhansk. Solo tienes una oportunidad: dispararte o rendirte. Quiero decirles a los residentes de Mariupol que nuestros luchadores los protegerán para que no les pase nada.

Kadyrov anotó en su dirección.

Además, Ramzan Kadyrov expresó su confianza en que las tareas establecidas por el liderazgo ruso se cumplirán en otras ciudades de Ucrania. Todas las unidades extranjeras que apoyen a las autoridades de Kiev y lleven una ideología occidental ajena a los pueblos de la Federación Rusa también serán destruidas. 

Mientras tanto, las transmisiones de radio en frecuencias FM informan sobre el bloqueo de Mariupol por parte de las tropas rusas y de la LDNR y piden a las fuerzas armadas ucranianas que depongan las armas voluntariamente y luego abandonen la ciudad por los corredores humanitarios. A todos los que se rinden se les garantiza la vida y la atención médica necesaria.


----------



## Arraki (14 Mar 2022)

RPD en Mariupol.


----------



## valensalome (14 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> deja las drogas



Pues en tu caso espero que sean estas la razón de ver un mundo que solo existe en tu imaginación.


----------



## otroyomismo (14 Mar 2022)

En el texto pegado anteriormente ya pone que a algunos los envian a la academia Frunze


----------



## Dula (14 Mar 2022)

A los hdgp de este foro prorrusos que abrieron hilos a diestro y siniestro intentando convencer que el bombardea a la maternidad era todo un fake y las imágenes de la embarazada en realidad era una puesta en escena ucraniana, espero que traguen sapos como catedrales. El putinismo y su principal instigador deben desaparecer, es un peligro para la humanidad. Hasta qué grado de miseria es capaz de llegar el ser humano. Bueno, si pueden llamarse humanos.


Guerra en Ucrania
*La mujer embarazada de la camilla y su bebé mueren tras el bombardeo del hospital de maternidad*
La otra mujer embarazada que huía por su propio pie del bombardeo dio a luz a una niña, Veronika





La mujer embarazada que ha muerto con su bebé tras ser rescatada del bombardeado a una maternidad de Mariupol, Ucrania.AP








La mujer embarazada de la camilla y su bebé mueren tras el bombardeo del hospital de maternidad


La mujer embarazada fotografiada al ser evacuada del hospital de maternidad bombardeado de Mariupol por las fuerzas rusas ha muerto junto a su bebé. La imagen mostraba a la mujer...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Caracalla (14 Mar 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> A mí también me dieron esa directriz en mi mili. Que el herido provoca más gasto de recursos que el muerto. También como explicación del cambio del cetmeC 7,62 al cetmeL 5ypico



Pero esta mierda de donde sale?

Supongo que de quienes venden balas de 5 y pico...

Una bala que te rebienta si te caza causa mucho más miedo en el enemigo que se rendirá antes o luchará peor. 

Dentro de los heridos... no es lo mismo un balazo en la pierna que se puede curar, que una pierna amputada. La segunda herida es mucho más efectiva y causa pánico entre los compañeros del herido al ver lo que les puede pasar en breve.

Un enemigo herido puede seguir disparando e hiriendo/matando a tus soldados mientras que un enemigo muerto es inofensivo.

Estos arguementos de mierda que se asumen como verdades incontestables siempre esconden detrás propaganda comercial de alguien.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Discrepante Libre (14 Mar 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Qué se lo digan también a la periomierda emponderada feminazi superchachiguay CARME CHAPARRO. Menuda imbécil.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Mar 2022)

Precio por la cabeza de kadyrov:

El exdiputado del Pueblo Yevgeny Rybchinsky prometió una recompensa a quienes eliminen al jefe de Chechenia, Ramzan Kadyrov, quien supuestamente llegó a la región de Kiev.

Lo informa Depo.Kyiv con un enlace a la página de Facebook del político.

Según él, si la información sobre la llegada de Kadyrov a Kiev es cierta, le dará una casa y un terreno de 40 acres en la región de Kiev a alguien que destruirá la cabeza de Chechenia.


----------



## cobasy (14 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Un piloto ruso consigue aterrizar un avión de ataque Su-25 tras ser alcanzado por un misil MANPAD
> 
> Vídeo y detalles: @zvezdanews
> 
> t.me/anna_news/24626


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Mar 2022)

Rusia bombardea una mezquita que alberga a 80 personas en Mariúpol, dice Ucrania


No se reportan víctimas en la mezquita, mientras que los continuos bombardeos han detenido las evacuaciones




www.independentespanol.com


----------



## midelburgo (14 Mar 2022)

Entretener a las tropas rusas, esperando que la OTAN les mande tropas en vez de juguetes.

¿Que hacia que los alemanes siguieran defendiendose del rodillo ruso en 1945? Esperar que los americanos fueran tomando mas pais e incluso se unieran a ellos contra los rusos.

Las dos cosas tienen unas posibilidades similares.


----------



## alfonbass (14 Mar 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Es curioso que pongas como ejemplo a los indepes catalanes. Como experto, aunque solo sea porque los llevo sufriendo toda mi vida (y siguen eh), te diría que si alguien está utilizando las mismas técnicas esa es la propaganda rusa.
> 
> Vamos calcada.
> 
> ...



Es imposible definirlo de la misma manera...plas, plas, plas...mis dieces

Es que además, no saben ni lo que defienden, por no decir que además defienden un "orden mundial" donde ellos no están incluidos, lo que roza el más absoluto despropósito.


----------



## Icibatreuh (14 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Para AnaRosa, la Griso y el Risto, una embarazada da para muchos programas.





> 'Pero si había salido la imagen de ella bien y con el niño ya nacido.
> 
> 
> Es que te toman por tonto."



"Para AnaRosa, la Griso y el Risto, una embarazada da para muchos programas."

El que hubiera dos mujeres embarazadas no te impide meter tu chascarrillo.

Exultante tienes que estar, durante años has sido el muñeco Pim Pam Pum del foro y ahora te rien todas las gracias.


----------



## valensalome (14 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Pareces a los del programa ruso ese que estan con un mapa planeando invadir Letonia, Estonia... y Polonia. Gente ajena a la realidad, que vive en la autarquia informativa rusa.
> La realidad.... Ejercito sobreestimado, operación para dos dias que fracasa estrepitosamente, huida hacia delante, Ruina para Rusia total, pedir limosna al pueblo chino para poder seguir con la guerra, Ucrania y la Otan más unida que nunca....Rusos apestados para el resto del planeta.
> 
> De momento no veo las ventajas de la operación especial.....



"Rusos apestados parar la resto del planeta", será para aquellos que confundan a la población de un país con sus gobernantes, por fortuna esto ya está bastante superado por la gente más evolucionada, lamento que no sea tu caso.
Operación para dos días ? Fuente rusa por favor para confirmar lo, o son tus huevos morenos?
*Ucrania y la OTAN más unidad que nunca , esta es muy buena esta tan unida que ni tan siquiera es de la OTAN, ni lo será en un futuro cercano, en fin sigue con tu mundo paralelo*


----------



## tomasjos (14 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Grozny, Russia. 12th June, 2021. Cadets of Akhmat Kadyrov Suvorov Military School take part in a ceremony to lay flowers at a monument to Akhmat Kadyrov, the first president of the Chechen Republic, in the Alley of Glory as part of celebrations of Russia Day. Credit: Yelena Afonina/TASS/Alamy Live News Stock Photo - Alamy
> 
> 
> Download this stock image: Grozny, Russia. 12th June, 2021. Cadets of Akhmat Kadyrov Suvorov Military School take part in a ceremony to lay flowers at a monument to Akhmat Kadyrov, the first president of the Chechen Republic, in the Alley of Glory as part of celebrations of Russia Day. Credit...
> ...



Vamos, una especie de espartanos


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


>



Otra empleada de ONG soros, lo que no van a poner es a los rojeras.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (14 Mar 2022)

En el Cáucaso,se cuenta con los dedos de una mano, los años de paz desde hace miles de años.

Sin duda que sus habitantes se han ido adaptando a toda clase de tácticas militares. Y por ende a la tecnología militar de vanguardia.

Después de la caída de la URSS, los spetnaz de origen checheno, comenzaron a entrenar a su incipiente ejército, para luchar por la independencia. Sus tácticas actuales, vienen de esos entrenamiento de la primera guerra de checenia , ,(1994-1996).









Spetsnaz - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org




.


----------



## Anti globalista (14 Mar 2022)

Dula dijo:


> A los hdgp de este foro prorrusos que abrieron hilos a diestro y siniestro intentando convencer que el bombardea a la maternidad era todo un fake y las imágenes de la embarazada en realidad era una puesta en escena ucraniana, espero que traguen sapos como catedrales. El putinismo y su principal instigador deben desaparecer, es un peligro para la humanidad. Hasta qué grado de miseria es capaz de llegar el ser humano. Bueno, si pueden llamarse humanos.
> 
> 
> Guerra en Ucrania
> ...



al ignore por desinformar, en este foro si pones fakes del mundo, la vanguardia o el pais, vas al ignore


----------



## Edu.R (14 Mar 2022)

Mariupol es pro-rusa.

La ataco y permito salir a la gente solo hacia Rusia. El habitante pro-ruso se irá.

Una vez que se quedan combatientes, la arraso sin piedad.

Un plan sin fisuras. Y no sé si sentido.


----------



## Burbujo II (14 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Impresionante video de la destrucción masiva en Mariupol



Bombardeos quirúrgicos sanos para destruir ciudades enteras con el bisturí antinazi del turcomongol.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Los afganos discrepan.



SI Y no, Los afganops están en afganitán esto es Ucrania.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Mar 2022)

tienen un pacto con el khan,
1º ellos abrevan la sangre que él va dejando y asi queda todo blanco
2º por esta prostitución, ellos reciben a cambio harinas y catre para culminar las espectativas del primer peldaño de la piramide de maslow



Dula dijo:


> A los hdgp de este foro prorrusos que abrieron hilos a diestro y siniestro intentando convencer que el bombardea a la maternidad era todo un fake y las imágenes de la embarazada en realidad era una puesta en escena ucraniana, espero que traguen sapos como catedrales. El putinismo y su principal instigador deben desaparecer, es un peligro para la humanidad. Hasta qué grado de miseria es capaz de llegar el ser humano. Bueno, si pueden llamarse humanos.
> 
> 
> Guerra en Ucrania
> ...


----------



## notengodeudas (14 Mar 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Pero esta mierda de donde sale?
> 
> Supongo que de quienes venden balas de 5 y pico...
> 
> ...



Coño, pues que no te lo acabo de decir, que nos contaban eso cuando se hizo el cambio al cetmeL. Año 97


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (14 Mar 2022)

valensalome dijo:


> "Rusos apestados parar la resto del planeta", será para aquellos que confundan a la población de un país con sus gobernantes, por fortuna esto ya está bastante superado por la gente más evolucionada, lamento que no sea tu caso.
> Operación para dos días ? Fuente rusa por favor para confirmar lo, o son tus huevos morenos?
> *Ucrania y la OTAN más unidad que nunca , esta es muy buena esta tan unida que ni tan siquiera es de la OTAN, ni lo será en un futuro cercano, en fin sigue con tu mundo paralelo*



Ucrania esta más unida que nunca. Tu ves apoyo al ruso en alguna ciudad o pueblo ucraniano???
La OTAN no ha estado más unida que nunca en sus años de existencia.

Que es lo que no entiendes?? fumas porros para desayunar???


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> ¿Porque todas las mujeras activistas de izquierda tienen profesiones de pinta y colorea?..... "fotografo artistico".



Por que las que trabajan están demasiado ocupadas ganandose la vida como para que les paguen por destruir su país.


----------



## megamax (14 Mar 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Pero esta mierda de donde sale?
> 
> Supongo que de quienes venden balas de 5 y pico...
> 
> ...



No se si lo que dices será verdad o no, pero dime cuales son tus credenciales para hablar de armamento?

Tienes algun tipo de estudios en el tema, experiencia relevante?

No se, lo digo porque el foro se ha llenado de expertos en asuntos belicos.

Ah, y "revienta" se escribe con "v"


----------



## alfonbass (14 Mar 2022)

Hombre claro, llevan así años, pero a mi lo que me parece ridículo es que un tío que viva en Cuenca, que no ha salido jamás de su barrio excepto para vacaciones se ponga a defender lo que tiene que hacer la gente de un país que no es el suyo o se pongan a dibujar mapitas como posesos diciendo todo lo que tiene que invadir y todo lo que su pueblo y ciudad tiene que sufrir por no ser "creyentes" de la gran verdad como el...hay grados de absurdo, pero ese tío gana por goleada


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Mar 2022)

Al final el “periodista” muerto era un agente USA identificado como tal por Irán, y neutralizado por los ucranianos…








Подробности об убийстве «журналиста» Брента Рено в Ирпене


Ранее стало известно о гибели американского журналиста Брента Рено. История казалась банальной, пока издательство, от которого аккредитован журналист не открестилось от него, а иранские СМИ




politikus.ru


----------



## valensalome (14 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Ucrania esta más unida que nunca. Tu ves apoyo al ruso en alguna ciudad o pueblo ucraniano???
> La OTAN no ha estado más unida que nunca en sus años de existencia.
> 
> Que es lo que no entiendes?? fumas porros para desayunar???



Deja de pajearte con la Griso, y esa que sustituye a la Ana Rosa y escribe algo con cierto sentido que no sea un eslogan


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Mar 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Yo confieso que estoy viendo la luz, también. Y soy baratito, por unos pocos miles de euros, me vendo.
> 
> Y pongo la cama, si hace falta.



Me cago en......, a los putos picoleros no nos hacen caso ni para comprarnos.

En fin.


----------



## cryfar74 (14 Mar 2022)

Bueno lo que venia siendo una chorrada anoche esta hoy en portada con grandes titulares en todos los medios en España, imagino pasara igual en el resto de occidente.

Rusia pide ayuda militar a China.

Lo importante es que se decidió meter a China en el conflicto, aun sin que ella haya hecho nada al respecto.

Imagino la intención es demonizar tambien a los Chinos paulatinamente. Parte del trabajo esta hecho pues para el subconsciente de ciudadano ya eran responsables del covid. Pero porque actual así, que provoco este cambio de discurso?

Mi teoría es que puede hayan sido las recientes informaciones sobre los "laboratorios biológicos" lo que haya desencadenado este nuevo rumbo en EEUU. La confirmación de Victoria Nuland sobre el asunto presagiaba que estábamos en la punta de un iceberg. China fue de los primero en pedir explicaciones al respecto. De modo que presentar a China al mismo nivel que Rusia hace que todo lo que digan sea considerado como falso a ojos del ciudadano occidental. 

La mejor defensa es buen ataque.

Claro no sabemos como responderá China al respecto si la campaña sigue en su contra con este tipo de titulares. Pero puede el objetivo sea simplemente meter la idea al ciudadano unos dias, como dije parte del trabajo esta hecho con el covid. Y si finalmente estalla lo de los laboratorios de seguro nadie creera nada pese a presentar pruebas.


----------



## Michael_Knight (14 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Impresionante video de la destrucción masiva en Mariupol



Van a acabar con los nazis por el método de matar a toda la población, qué puta vergüenza que Europa esté permitiendo esto.


----------



## paconan (14 Mar 2022)

Así es como se ve hoy el centro de Kharkiv


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## El amigo (14 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> La ostia de ayer fue terrible. A saber a cuantos se habrán cargado. Posiblemente hablemos de muchos cientos. Y con los Patriots en la frontera. Una sacada de polla muy grande de los rusos. Esto acaba con toda opción militar de la OTAN.






Ironía, supongo


----------



## McNulty (14 Mar 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Es curioso que pongas como ejemplo a los indepes catalanes. Como experto, aunque solo sea porque los llevo sufriendo toda mi vida (y siguen eh), te diría que si alguien está utilizando las mismas técnicas esa es la propaganda rusa.
> 
> Vamos calcada.
> 
> ...



Con una pequeña diferencia. Cataluña no tiene ejército ni bombas nucleares (sic). Es más, el paralelismo catalán es mucho más pertinente aplicarlo con el nacionalismo etnicista ukronazi, hay claras semejanzas en su actuación política, invención de la historia y desprecio total de su pasado ruso para crear una nación ad hoc (además también comparten el papanatismo europeísta: ''en europa es donde nos liberaremos de las garras del imperio ruso/hezpañol'').

Muchos foreros follaotan están repitiendo eso de que Putin dijo que la operación iba a tardar 48h, y eso no se dijo por parte del gobierno ruso en ningún momento, lo dijeron algunos foreros follaputines emocionados con la invasión del tito.

Yo pienso que todos los malos augurios que se están achacando en occidente, con respecto a la destrucción del ejército ruso, la desmoralización de las tropas, la ficticia petición de ayuda a china, el tema de la logística, las cuatro fotos repetidas de tanques varados, es más una técnica de propaganda de la Otan que sirve para:

1) Subir la moral de los ukros, que son los que están enfrentándose a un ejército que les cuadriplica y les traspasa.
2) Para lavar un poco la conciencia occidental, puesto que está claro que occidente no va a apoyar militarmente a ukrania.
3) Azuzar el pacifismo panfilista para transformar a Putin como el malo de la película.

Por encima de los dos tipos de propaganda, está la realidad de los hechos, y los hechos indican que el ejército ruso sigue avanzando. Lo vemos en todos los mapas de la guerra, tanto en los de skynews (otan) como en los de ria novosti (rusia).


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zhukov (14 Mar 2022)

*Resumen de la situación de Strelkov*

Sumario (día 19 de la guerra).

*Frente sur:*

- En el área de Nikolaev-Kryvyi Rih ayer, no había información sobre avances significativos de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas. Los medios ucranianos informaron de combates en la frontera de las regiones de Zaporizhia y Dnipropetrovsk al sur de Kryvyi Rih.

- En la zona de Orejov-Gulai-Polo - la misma imagen. No se disponía de nuevos datos sobre progresos significativos de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas.
*
Frente de Donetsk:

En el flanco sur :*
Las batallas callejeras continuaron en Mariupol con el lento avance gradual de las unidades de asalto de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RPD. Además, las Fuerzas Armadas de la RPD y las tropas rusas continuaron su avance gradual hacia el noroeste, generalmente en dirección a Kurakhovo (un gran cruce fortificado en la parte posterior cercana del grupo AFU que opera cerca de Donetsk).

*Sector central:*
Después de un intenso bombardeo artillería y aviación que duró todo el día de ayer, las Fuerzas Armadas de la RPD atacaron Avdiivka por la noche. No se hicieron progresos, y las unidades de infantería sufrieron grandes pérdidas. Según los informes, los combates en esta zona continuarán hoy.

*Sector septentrional:*
Continuaron los intensos combates en el área de Popasnaya y Sievierodonets. No se logró un éxito decisivo.
En el área de Izyum, la lucha continuó por la parte sur de la ciudad y el cruce de Seversky Donets. Al oeste y suroeste de Izium, las tropas rusas hicieron algunos progresos, avanzando en unidades avanzadas hacia el área al norte de Barvenkovo. Al mismo tiempo, aún no se ha informado del comienzo de los combates en esta zona.

*El panorama general del frente de Donetsk:*
Todavía existe la posibilidad de rodear al grupo enemigo de Donetsk, que está defendiendo obstinadamente sus posiciones fuertemente fortificadas. Los ataques aéreos y con misiles siguen golpeando su retaguardia y sus bases. Ambas partes están sufriendo pérdidas sensibles. La iniciativa todavía está completamente en manos de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación de Rusia y las Fuerzas Armadas del LDPR, pero hasta ahora la principal tarea estratégica de rodear y derrotar al enemigo está muy lejos.
Es desconcertante utilizar las reservas de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RPD para ataques frontales sangrientos, en lugar de avanzarlas para sobrepasar por los flancos y alcanzar la retaguardia del enemigo en áreas donde la situación promete el éxito de las acciones ofensivas y el enemigo no tiene fortificaciones. Mientras que las Fuerzas Armadas de la LDNR y las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación de Rusia "se golpean la cabeza" sobre la posición de los Ukrovs, tienen la oportunidad de maniobrar sus fuerzas. Aún no se ha producido un punto de inflexión en el curso de la operación a favor de los atacantes.
*
Frente Central (Kharkiv-Chernihiv):*

Sin cambios. Todas las ciudades principales todavía están en poder del enemigo, y las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas no llevan a cabo operaciones activas aquí.
*
Frente de Kiev:*

Las batallas ofensivas continuaron en las orillas este y oeste, con el objetivo de rodear completamente la ciudad. Las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas han logrado éxitos tácticos locales, pero en general, la ofensiva continúa estancada debido a la feroz resistencia de fuerzas enemigas significativas en áreas casi totalmente urbanas. Las carreteras de Kiev al suroeste, sur y sureste permanecen bajo control enemigo.
A pesar de la reacción de la defensa aérea de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, la aviación rusa está operando activamente.

*Situación general:*
La ofensiva continúa solo en los frentes de Kiev y Donetsk. En el primero, sin resultados especiales, en el segundo, con un progreso lento diario. Contrariamente a las declaraciones de algunos "expertos", el" colapso " de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania aún no se ha producido, a pesar de las crecientes pérdidas de personal y material y la retirada gradual en muchos sectores del frente. Las tropas enemigas defienden firmemente sus posiciones de acuerdo con las tareas asignadas. Hasta la fecha, no ha sido posible rodear y destruir grandes formaciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en ningún lugar


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (14 Mar 2022)

valensalome dijo:


> Deja de pajearte con la Griso, y esa que sustituye a la Ana Rosa y escribe algo con cierto sentido que no sea un eslogan



se te acabaron las replicas. Es lo que tiene estar en el bando asesino y destructor. Allá tu con tu conciencia.


----------



## Hubardo (14 Mar 2022)

No hace falta ser ningún estratega para deducir que la caida de Mariupol será el punto de inflexión de la guerra. De hecho una vez que caiga aceptarán negociaciones los rusos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Mar 2022)

Ese es verdad era Antena3


----------



## ferrys (14 Mar 2022)

Como en la segunda guerra mundial. Y los expertos nos dicen que la guerra es cosa de drones.


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

Ese va chutado


----------



## kelden (14 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Van a acabar con los nazis por el método de matar a toda la población, qué puta vergüenza que Europa esté permitiendo esto.



Pues ya sabes .... vete p'allá a impedirlo ....  

Mecagüen vuestra puta vida .... como por la opinión de 30 millones de idiotas como tu acabe mandando españa soldados allí y vuelvan en la caja de pino como los "voluntarios" de ayer, no iban a durar mucho más, es para cogeros y despellejaros vivos en la plaza del pueblo. Deja de ver a la puta griso, anda ....


----------



## Guanotopía (14 Mar 2022)

Defensa croata: el dron ucraniano que cayó en Croacia portaba una bomba de 120 kilos


Zagreb, 14 Mar (Sputnik).- El dron ucraniano que cayó en el territorio de Croacia portaba una bomba de 120 kilogramos y explotó en el suelo, informó una fuente del Ministerio de Defensa de Croacia …




www.elpais.cr





Modelo basado en quincalla soviética de hace 50 años y que no llega a los 1000 km/h, sobrevuela 2/3 países protegidos por la otan cargado con una bomba de 120 kg

O estaban montando un false flag o los países limítrofes se pueden cagar de miedo ante la eficacia de la defensa de la otan.


----------



## Gonzalor (14 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Por encima de los dos tipos de propaganda, está la realidad de los hechos, y los hechos indican que el ejército ruso sigue avanzando. Lo vemos en todos los mapas de la guerra, tanto en los de skynews (otan) como en los de ria novosti (rusia).



Es lógico que el ejército ruso esté avanzando y acabe ganando la guerra, lo que pasa es que Occidente tendrá que mantener las sanciones y ahogar su economía para que Putin no se vaya de rositas. Occidente NUNCA reconocerá la soberanía que reclama Rusia sobre Crimea y el Donbás, porque eso legitimaría el uso de la fuerza y le daría alas para atacar a quien quiera en el futuro. 
Putin la ha CAGADO invadiendo Ucrania, por muchas razones que creyera tener para hacerlo, porque solo ha dejado dos salidas al resto del mundo: crisis económica global o guerra mundial.


----------



## 4motion (14 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ese es verdad era Antena3



Es verdad, fallo mío, estaba haciendo zapping y pensé que era en el programa de la roca. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Bueno, eso de luchar es una forma de hablar...

Disparan a lo loco con viejos RPGs, la milicia en la guerra siempre fué una mierda, lo más probable es que de alcanzar a alguien sea un inocente. Franco nos enseña aún hoy día como hay que combatir estas guerras civiles, la Milicia a retaguardia y con mandos profesionales. Si debe de estar en el frente que sea en zonas secundarias cubriendo huecos o de guarnición, nada de dejarlos así a su bola, nunca. Són contraproducentes hacen bajas civiles innecesarias y en caso de ataque enemigo serio no valen para nada.


----------



## Arraki (14 Mar 2022)

Traducido del ruso:

El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa publica imágenes de la transferencia de equipo militar capturado y armas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a las unidades de la milicia popular de la LPR y la DPR


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Mar 2022)

Como en Siria, después de las tropas llega la comida a los civiles…poco a poco y sin pausa…


----------



## cryfar74 (14 Mar 2022)

Washington and Moscow Vie for the Stupid Prize - PaulCraigRoberts.org

*Washington y Moscú compiten por el estúpido premio*

Pablo Craig Roberts

¿Es Washington o el Kremlin el que está más confundido acerca de las sanciones y su impacto? Washington y Europa han dejado muy claro que las sanciones no se aplican a los pagos por energía y minerales rusos. Solo Estados Unidos ha prohibido la importación de gas y petróleo rusos. Como Estados Unidos no usa gas ruso y solo el 7% de su petróleo proviene de Rusia, la sanción no tiene efecto. No hay prohibiciones sobre las importaciones de minerales rusos, ya que Occidente no puede prescindir de ellos, al igual que Europa, especialmente la industria alemana, no puede prescindir de la energía rusa. No hay sanciones a los bancos por procesar pagos por energía y minerales rusos.

Entonces, ¿qué hacen las sanciones occidentales? Identifican para Rusia los puntos de presión donde las sanciones rusas a Occidente pueden dañar gravemente a Occidente. ¿Por qué Rusia no usa este poder? 

Creo que por dos razones totalmente erróneas. Una es que Rusia quiere demostrar que es un socio comercial confiable que cumple con sus contratos y no usa las relaciones comerciales como arma. Pero, ¿de qué le sirve esto a Rusia cuando EE. UU. y Europa no son socios comerciales confiables y usan el comercio como arma? Como Rusia es el único socio confiable en el trato, Rusia se deja llevar.

La otra razón errónea es que los economistas y el banco central de Rusia, a quienes los economistas neoliberales estadounidenses les lavaron el cerebro, creen que Rusia no puede desarrollarse sin divisas. El banco central incluso piensa que no puede crear rublos para financiar proyectos de inversión a menos que los rublos estén respaldados por divisas. Esto ha provocado que el banco central pida prestado dinero que no necesita y sobre el que paga intereses. En otras palabras, la política del banco central ruso no tiene sentido y sirve a los intereses occidentales a expensas de Rusia.

Los rusos podrían cerrar la industria occidental si Rusia dejara de exportar energía y minerales, pero temen hacerlo debido a la pérdida de divisas. Por el contrario, Estados Unidos no tiene nada que Rusia necesite. Biden ha propuesto una prohibición de las exportaciones estadounidenses de artículos de lujo a Rusia, lo que solo incomoda a unos pocos oligarcas y sus amantes.

Rusia no tiene necesidad de divisas. Ella no necesita importar energía y minerales. Rusia está llena de ingeniería y ciencia y puede fabricar lo que necesite. El banco central puede financiar todos los proyectos internos. Pero como los estadounidenses lograron lavar el cerebro a los economistas rusos, los rusos no pueden usar el arma poderosa que tienen a mano para poner de rodillas a Occidente suplicando clemencia. Además, los economistas rusos no tienen suficiente sentido común para exigir el pago en rublos por su energía y minerales. Esto fortalecería su propia moneda en lugar de las monedas de sus enemigos. ¿Por qué el banco central ruso renuncia a la oportunidad de utilizar las exportaciones de Rusia para estabilizar la moneda rusa?

*La conclusión es que en el juego de las sanciones los rusos tienen todas las cartas pero no saben jugarlas*.

Washington y sus satélites son aún más estúpidos. Biden anunció que se revocará el estatus comercial de nación más favorecida de Rusia. Esto significa que se pueden aplicar aranceles discriminatorios a las importaciones de productos rusos. La idea es que esto perjudica a Rusia, porque el precio más alto causado por los aranceles reducirá las exportaciones rusas. Sin embargo, los verdaderos perjudicados son los americanos y los europeos, porque sobre ellos recaen los precios más altos provocados por los aranceles. Suben los precios de la energía y los minerales estratégicos. Con EE. UU. experimentando una inflación récord, los aranceles impulsarán la inflación aún más.

El idiota mal asesorado de la Casa Blanca se jacta de que el gobierno de los Estados Unidos “va a dificultar que Rusia haga negocios con los Estados Unidos”. Esto también dificulta que EE. UU. y sus estados títeres hagan negocios con Rusia. Occidente no tiene nada que Rusia necesite, pero Occidente no puede sobrevivir sin la energía y los minerales rusos. Durante muchos años, los estadounidenses no han tenido acceso a los experimentos espaciales y de gravedad cero sin que los rusos los lleven a la estación espacial.

Washington ayudará aún más a Rusia al prohibir la inversión occidental en todos los sectores económicos rusos. En otras palabras, los tontos estadounidenses van a hacer por Rusia lo que Rusia debería haber hecho por sí misma hace años. 

Los únicos países que necesitan inversión extranjera son los países pobres del tercer mundo que carecen de una base científica y de ingeniería y carecen de recursos energéticos y minerales. Los inversionistas extranjeros traen los recursos que faltan, pero también sacan las ganancias del país repatriando las ganancias. En este contexto, la inversión extranjera es un dispositivo de explotación.

*Según Sergey Glazyev, el único economista de Rusia al que Occidente no le ha lavado el cerebro, la mitad de los activos de la industria rusa son propiedad de no residentes. Si esto es cierto, entonces una enorme cantidad de ingresos de estos activos rusos se exporta al extranjero. ¿Cómo se beneficia Rusia de ceder la mitad de sus ganancias a los extranjeros?

Rusia tiene la oportunidad creada para ella por las sanciones para corregir su trágico error estratégico de permitir que los extranjeros compren sus activos productivos. Rusia puede nacionalizar los activos propiedad de empresas de los países sancionadores. Los países sancionadores están robando depósitos bancarios rusos, por lo que Rusia debería tomar represalias robando sus activos reales.*

Una persona tiene que preguntarse por qué Rusia no ha tomado ninguno de estos pasos que provocarían gritos de agonía instantáneos del estúpido Occidente y el fin inmediato de todas las sanciones y la propaganda rusofóbica. Rusia puede dictar los términos. ¿Por qué renuncia a este poder?

La razón de la impotencia autoimpuesta de Rusia es que el Foro Económico Mundial le ha lavado el cerebro a una gran parte de la clase dominante e intelectual rusa y está comprometida con el globalismo. La autosuficiencia, que Rusia puede lograr fácilmente, está asociada con el nacionalismo, que se ha convertido en una mala palabra. Incluso un bloque comercial ruso/asiático de la Ruta de la Seda es demasiado estrecho para el idealista globalista. Aparentemente, el Kremlin aún no se ha dado cuenta de que el globalismo es totalmente incompatible con la soberanía nacional que Putin valora tanto.

Si Rusia se quita poder a sí misma al negarse a jugar su mano ganadora, será derribada por su propia estupidez, no por las sanciones occidentales.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (14 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Bueno, eso de luchar es una forma de hablar...
> 
> Disparan a lo loco con viejos RPGs, la milicia en la guerra siempre fué una mierda, lo más probable es que de alcanzar a alguien sea un inocente. Franco nos enseña aún hoy día como hay que combatir estas guerras civiles, la Milicia a retaguardia y con mandos profesionales. Si debe de estar en el frente que sea en zonas secundarias cubriendo huecos o de guarnición, nada de dejarlos así a su bola, nunca. Són contraproducentes hacen bajas civiles innecesarias y en caso de ataque enemigo serio no valen para nada.



Creo que si consideramos el Requeté como milicia esa regla no se cumple.


----------



## McNulty (14 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Es lógico que el ejército ruso esté avanzando y acabe ganando la guerra, lo que pasa es que Occidente tendrá que mantener las sanciones y ahogar su economía para que Putin no se vaya de rositas. Occidente NUNCA reconocerá la soberanía que reclama Rusia sobre Crimea y el Donbás, porque eso legitimaría el uso de la fuerza y le daría alas para atacar a quien quiera en el futuro.
> Putin la ha CAGADO invadiendo Ucrania, por muchas razones que creyera tener para hacerlo, porque solo ha dejado dos salidas al resto del mundo: crisis económica global o guerra mundial.



Cierto, pero el curso del mundo no se reduce a las sanciones económicas que pueda poner occidente. Esto nos lo tenemos que meter en la cabeza. El mundo es mucho más amplio que occidente y rusia. Rusia puede montárselo al margen de occidente, está China, está India, Latinomaérica, Oriente medio, Africa.... Y ya te digo yo que los rusos no se van a morir de hambre por las sanciones como muchos piensan. Llevan sufriendo sanciones de occidente años y años. Por no hablar de que mientras estamos hablando, el gas ruso sigue llegando a la UE te recuerdo.

Si la ha cagado o no lo veremos con el tiempo.


----------



## pampero21 (14 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Van a acabar con los nazis por el método de matar a toda la población, qué puta vergüenza que Europa esté permitiendo esto.



El tonto del presidente ucraniano ha sido utilizado como títere. Se puede llegar a acuerdos... Pero para ello hay que hablar. 

Que coja él el rifle... Porque han dado por culo a Rusia en vez de intentar al menos atenuar las cosas para no llegar a semejante panorama.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (14 Mar 2022)

Hubardo dijo:


> No hace falta ser ningún estratega para deducir que la caida de Mariupol será el punto de inflexión de la guerra. De hecho una vez que caiga aceptarán negociaciones los rusos.



Mariupol no tiene ninguna importancia militar, allí solo hay 7.000 nazis Azovitas, que se les entregaran a los checenos, que " jugarán," con ellos como hacen los gatitos cuando su madre les deja a la puerta de la madriguera un ratón vivo.

A sus jefes y a los más radicalizados, los checenos los llevarán a las " ordeñadoras" para exraerles , el más mínimo detalle de secreto militar y político.

Slaviansk, krasmatorsk y severodoneskt, son los puntos estratégicos del Donbass, la caída de una de esas ciudades, hará caer a las otras dos en poco tiempo, ese "'trio," fortificando, desde hace ocho años, es la que decantarà la victoria rusa en el Donbass


----------



## valensalome (14 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> se te acabaron las replicas. Es lo que tiene estar en el bando asesino y destructor. Allá tu con tu conciencia.



yo no estoy en ningún bando en conciencia, bueno oficialmente estoy en guerra ya que pertenezco a un país que esta en guerra,
ya que esta en la otan , y la otan está en guerra contra Rusia por mucho que nos lo quieran edulcorar. así que oficialmente mi enemigo es Rusia, y mi bando la otan, igual que el tuyo.
lo que ocurre es que como a la inmensa mayoría de los que habitamos el planeta no nos gustan las guerras , guerras que por otra parte se producen por esa conciencia de los "que creen que están en el bando correcto" , yo no sé cuál es el bando correcto,.. defenderé lo que crea que tengo que defender en mi vida, pero no me lo dice ni Biden, ni Grisso, ni Perro Sanchez .ni lo que me impongan otros "asesinos" ,como los llamas tú, que ahora están en "mi bando".


----------



## pirivi-parava (14 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Conio, te parece poco relevante, confirmar los abultados datos y las muertes de mercenarios occidentales ???, con las declaraciones del portavoz militar ruso, para muchos no es suficiente.



No, si lo digo en serio (igual con la carita esa no está claro).
Dijo que él estaba en otro edificio a 25m, que en bombardeado junto a él había entre 250 y 300 "voluntarios" recibiendo entrenamiento, según él llevaba más de 10 días recibiendo instrucción militar, que aprovechaba que era en directo y no le podían cortar para denunciar que los medios no hacían más que desinformar... y además que sus compañeros eran ángeles que se habían ido al cielo y demás.
Sería interesante verla de verdad, no la he podido encontrar.


----------



## Kreonte (14 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Mariupol no tiene ninguna importancia militar, allí solo hay 7.000 nazis Azovitas, que se les entregaran a los checenos, que " jugarán," con ellos como hacen los gatitos cuando su madre les deja a la puerta de la madriguera un ratón vivo.
> 
> Slaviansk, krasmatorsk y seveodoneskt, son los puntos estratégicos del Donbass, la caída de una de esas ciudades, hará caer a las otras dos en poco tiempo, eses "'triio," es la que decantarà la victoria rusa en el Donbass



Yo pienso en Odessa


----------



## visaman (14 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *El Ministerio de Exteriores de China exigió que Estados Unidos aclare completamente sus actividades biológicas militares en el territorio de Ucrania*



dirán que estaban estudiando microbios malos y tal o buscando la vacuna contra la estupidez


----------



## palmerita (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

En cuanto a Izyum:

Todavía hay combates en la parte sur de la ciudad, más allá del recodo del río. Allí, en una especie de península que forma el recodo del río Seversky Donets se atrincheró un batallón enemigo. Los puentes que cruzan el río fueron volados por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Sólo quedó la pasarela. Debajo de Izyum, las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF instalaron pontones y se libraron batallas cerca de ellos durante dos días, pero al final lograron cruzar y continuar la ofensiva. En las batallas por Izyum, se tuvo que romper una seria defensa organizada por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

El ejército de LPR continúa su ofensiva en el área de la aglomeración de Severodonetsk, la artillería está trabajando duro. Hay combates en Rubizhne y Popasnaya. En el resto del frente de Donetsk también hay avances, explosiones en Slavyansk, Kramatorsk, Ugledar, Avdeevka. Y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, en respuesta, nuevamente bombardearon el mercado de Donetsk. Llegó información de que los nuestros habían entrado en Gulyaipole, pero la lucha allí continúa, también están atacando Ugledar, rodeándolo por los flancos.

En Kharkov y Mariupol, la imagen es la misma que ayer. Combates urbanos

En la región de Nikolaev, nuestras tropas se están fortaleciendo y ampliando sus posiciones. Nikolaev está bloqueado desde tres lados, se infligen golpes precisos.

En el frente de Kiev, la principal noticia de hoy es la llegada de Kadyrov. La lucha continúa en las mismas direcciones.


----------



## .Kaikus (14 Mar 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> No, si lo digo en serio (igual con la carita esa no está claro).
> Dijo que él estaba en otro edificio a 25m, que en bombardeado junto a él había entre 250 y 300 "voluntarios" recibiendo entrenamiento, según él llevaba más de 10 días recibiendo instrucción militar, que aprovechaba que era en directo y no le podían cortar para denunciar que los medios no hacían más que desinformar... y además que sus compañeros eran ángeles que se habían ido al cielo y demás.
> Sería interesante verla de verdad, no la he podido encontrar.



El forero @pifiado publico el video unos post atras, es este...









Un superviviente español del ataque a la base militar cercana a Polonia: "Destruyeron las poblaciones colindantes"


Un superviviente del ataque a la base militar cerca de Polonia habla en Antena 3 Noticias sobre cómo ha vivido el bombardeo.




www.antena3.com


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Anne Laure Bonnel infringiendo los términos de Youtube…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



en vk.com sale, pero no estos videos, esta en frances.




__





ANNE-LAURE BONNEL REPORTER DE GUERRE AU DONBASS NOUS EXPLIQUE... — Vídeo | VK


¡Mire ANNE-LAURE BONNEL REPORTER DE GUERRE AU DONBASS.. 6 min 21 s de 4 marzo 2022 en línea en HD gratis en el catálogo de VK sin registrarte! Vistas: 3491. Me gusta: 191.




vk.com





Entre los comentarios:
Regine Vdb
Merci Anne-Laure,nous sommes habitué à être censurés en France mais je vous crois. Il faut que les français ferment la télévision pour les infos

(Gracias Anne-Laure,......, Los franceses tienen que cerrar la televisión para informarse.)


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Mar 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Creo que si consideramos el Requeté como milicia esa regla no se cumple.



Si se cumple, dime cuando usó el requeté Franco como fuerza de choque. Al princio sí, Mola para atacar Guipuzcoa, en la fase inicial de columnas, pero a partir del 37 no. La Brigadas Navarras encuadraban unidades requetés, pero al lado tenian tabores de regulares y banderas de la legión, con mando centralizado, lo mismo que las banderas FET.


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

Avances ruskis en el donbass


----------



## Charidemo (14 Mar 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Lo que permitirá sobrevivir a los rusos son sus abundantes recursos, recursos que ni Europa ni los anglos tienen, o al menos ni remotamente en la cantidad suficiente para mantener el elevado nivel de derroche y tontería al que nos han acostumbrado, ni tampoco para justificar nuestro elevado nivel de "riqueza bancaria". Y al no tenerlos necesita salir a robarlos por el mundo, y entre otros robarselos a Rusia.
> 
> Esto es así de sencillo, Rusia los recursos y la tecnología militar para evitar que se los roben, pues a quien no tiene esa tecnología se los roban impunemente.



Palabritas claras.


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Mar 2022)

Un clasico


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Mar 2022)

Los chechenos en Mariupol preparando el San Martín de los batallones nazis…


----------



## visaman (14 Mar 2022)

por cierto dos preguntas

cuanto tarda un Topol de moscu a madrid?

cuanto consume un tanque de esos a que sacan a los 100km


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> De familia franco-alemana.



Bueno para los anarco-capitalistas americanos su máxima estrella es una rusa, ¿Adivinas su nombre?









Ayn Rand - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





*Alisa Zinóvievna Rosenbaum* (San Petersburgo, 2 de febrero de 1905-Nueva York, 6 de marzo de 1982), conocida como *Ayn Rand*, fue una filósofa y escritora rusa, nacionalizada estadounidense. Autora de las novelas _El manantial_ y _La rebelión de Atlas_, desarrolló un sistema filosófico conocido como «objetivismo».


----------



## visaman (14 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Vídeo de rearme del ejército de las repúblicas gemelas gracias a Ucrania y a la OTAN…



por cierto te has pasado con tus declaraciones como presidente de la patronal de los transportistas en Cantabria


----------



## alnitak (14 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Van a acabar con los nazis por el método de matar a toda la población, qué puta vergüenza que Europa esté permitiendo esto.




pero en que qeudamos ?

si no matan poruqe son inutiles y no tienen misiles
y si arrasan son asesinos
esto es una guerra o una excursion ?

putos proyankis de mierda, lo que mas me jode es quu ecima os tendremos que pagar el paro a vosotros por inutiles


----------



## coscorron (14 Mar 2022)

Eneko Aritza dijo:


>



Pues eso tiene toda la pinta de un asalto en curso ... si se rinde Mariupol se liberan tropas del cero y veremos que frente se refuerza ...Por otro lado habrá que ver que ocurre con los Azovianos ... dudo mucho que haya ganas de ser clemente y esos por la fama creo que tienen a su lado a mucho mercenarios extranjeros ...


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (14 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Yo pienso en Odessa



Dnipro y el río Dnieper,... esa es la clave de esta guerra, Ucrania no puede mantener se en pie ( ni político ni militarmente) si los rusos toman Dnipro y controlan el Dnieper.


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> el coronel Baños no sabe de lo que habla es un ignorante de temas euroasiaticos como el 99,9$% en occidente
> 
> Rusia se sale del consenso de Washington neoliberal que le ha traido pobreza y sumison en los ultimos 30 años, con guerra en Ucrania o sin ella
> 
> ...



Alguien que comienza su discurso diciendo "Que quede claro que condeno", es una persona cobarde que no es capaz de sostener su auténtica postura, quiere ir de progre pero no quiere perder la pensión, para eso, que vaya a pescar.


----------



## alnitak (14 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Es lógico que el ejército ruso esté avanzando y acabe ganando la guerra, lo que pasa es que Occidente tendrá que mantener las sanciones y ahogar su economía para que Putin no se vaya de rositas. Occidente NUNCA reconocerá la soberanía que reclama Rusia sobre Crimea y el Donbás, porque eso legitimaría el uso de la fuerza y le daría alas para atacar a quien quiera en el futuro.
> Putin la ha CAGADO invadiendo Ucrania, por muchas razones que creyera tener para hacerlo, porque solo ha dejado dos salidas al resto del mundo: crisis económica global o guerra mundial.




pero por que te crees uqe va anegociar putin con el drogas ??

si lo tiene todo ganado

va a negociar un nuevo status quo dejando al drogas `pero controlando rusia las centrales nucleares y el mar negro... y obviamente todas las sanciones a tomar por culo o occidente sera repsonsable de los muertos en kiev

mas claro ?


----------



## .Kaikus (14 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> los sirios estan yendo a bielorrussia asi que los usaran para entrar en kiev... no se lo que puede pasar cuando los sirios desxubran a las mujeres ucranianas
> 
> zelensky deberia rendir ya esto... esto ya esta listo para sentencia.. si cae maripoul...



Los voluntarios sirios, si llegan a combatir en Ucrania, a su regreso a Siria se llevaran una rubicunda novia ucraniana...


----------



## visaman (14 Mar 2022)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Es curioso que pongas como ejemplo a los indepes catalanes. Como experto, aunque solo sea porque los llevo sufriendo toda mi vida (y siguen eh), te diría que si alguien está utilizando las mismas técnicas esa es la propaganda rusa.
> 
> Vamos calcada.
> 
> ...



cuando invadimos cataluña a sangre y fuego entonces?


----------



## Mabuse (14 Mar 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *¿Enfermo, enajenado, operado? Los rumores sobre la salud física y mental de Putin*
> 
> Las especulaciones sobre un cáncer o la teoría de que el mandatario perdió la percepción de realidad durante la pandemia se han abierto paso desde el comienzo de la invasión
> 
> ...



La gente envejece, luego están Jordi Hurtado y Keanu Reeves.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Mar 2022)

el shitcoin rublo cae en picado

1 rublo ruso equivale a
0,0071 euro

casi un 50% desde el comienzo de la invasion
el que tenga rublos, lo perdera todo


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> buenos días, descanse de la guerra el finde, resulto curios que al hacer la compra el viernes la gente estaba arrasando con los basicos, ponedme al dia siguen subiendo los combustibles? la economía va mal?, hay ya cartilla racionamiento?



Para el aceite de girasol si, hay racionamiento, para el resto dentro de poco.

Olvidate del coche para el resto de tu vida.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (14 Mar 2022)

*El Ministerio de Defensa croata informó que el dron que se estrelló en Zagreb llevaba 40 kilogramos de explosivos:*


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (14 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Si se cumple, dime cuando usó el requeté Franco como fuerza de choque. Al princio sí, Mola para atacar Guipuzcoa, en la fase inicial de columnas, pero a partir del 37 no. La Brigadas Navarras encuadraban unidades requetés, pero al lado tenian tabores de regulares y banderas de la legión, con mando centralizado, lo mismo que las banderas FET.



El Tercio Nuestra Señora de Montserrat fue una de las unidades más condecoradas de la Guerra Civil y fueron decisivos en la Batalla del Ebro.

Las milicias prorrusas llevan siete años de fogueo, son tropas serias.

Disculpen por salir del tema.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Mar 2022)

ahajaja todo ganado el khan dice

espero que te pagen con buenas harinas la prostitucion de tu boca

todo ganado jajajaja

todo perdido es lo que tiene



alnitak dijo:


> pero por que te crees uqe va anegociar putin con el drogas ??
> 
> si lo tiene todo ganado
> 
> ...


----------



## alnitak (14 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> el shitcoin rublo cae en picado
> 
> 1 rublo ruso equivale a
> 0,0071 euro
> ...




en este momento el euro cae contra el rublo un 13%

los mercados huelen victoria rusa


el ètroleo cae de precio.... 

y fiajors , no oigo habalr de saanciones, ni de envios de armas, ni de yates confiscados.. escuchad escuchad.....


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

La “Legión Internacional” de Ucrania está siendo arrasada gradualmente. Según informes de prensa, el organizador del envío de voluntarios franceses ha suspendido el reclutamiento de aquellos que deseen ir a Ucrania.

Se informa que tal decisión se tomó después del ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en el campo de entrenamiento de Yavoriv y la eliminación de sus mercenarios.


----------



## crocodile (14 Mar 2022)

Ukronazis usan niños como combatientes.

Fuente otanica. BBC.

Esto no lo ponen las TV OTAN españolas ?

Si, pero ejjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj que luchan por la "libertad" y la "democracia".









War in Ukraine: Uni to uniform - Ukraine's new teenage army recruits


Young volunteers swap their studies for assault rifles as they prepare to defend Kyiv from Russian forces.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Mar 2022)

Milicias, los otanistas dirán que es el ejercito ruso y Chusky lo pondrá en su hilo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

*Según datos preliminares, como consecuencia de la caída de los fragmentos del misil ucraniano "Tochka-U" en Donetsk, murieron 20 civiles, entre ellos niños. Nueve personas resultaron heridas.*


----------



## Mabuse (14 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Cotiza como fotografa, pero realmente trabaja de .... !!!.



Realmente hay mucha gente que trabaja de esas cosas y se gana las lentejas entre residencias, estudios, intercambios y exposiciones colectivas. El problema es que para sobrevivir en ese ambiente hay que plegarse al rebaño y obedecer los dictados de la moda política del momento. Muy pocos son capaces de llegar a ser independientes y vivir únicamente de su obra. Obviamente eso deforma la personalidad.


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> La “Legión Internacional” de Ucrania está siendo arrasada gradualmente. Según informes de prensa, el organizador del envío de voluntarios franceses ha suspendido el reclutamiento de aquellos que deseen ir a Ucrania.
> 
> Se informa que tal decisión se tomó después del ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en el campo de entrenamiento de Yavoriv y la eliminación de sus mercenarios.



Nunca un ataque salvó tantas vidas, es paradojico.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 982533
> 
> 
> En esta foto se puede ver: 10 guerras, 6 millones de muertos, decenas de millones de refugiados, cientos de miles de mutilados, heridos, torturados. Civilizaciones enteras arrasadas, culturas milenarias incineradas. Naciones enteras aniquiladas.
> Pero en malo es Putin.



Se ha olvidado de lo importante, Y petróleo, miles de millones de metros cúbicos de petróleo.


----------



## Erwin (14 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 982711
> 
> 
> Avances ruskis en el donbass



Eso es en un día? pues no está nada mal, eso son hasta 7 km en algún sector


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (14 Mar 2022)

Pinta peor hoy lunes que el viernes, pero los mercaos van a su bola, que hay que recoger.


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Cotiza como fotografa, pero realmente trabaja de .... !!!.



Comepollas de logia grado 33...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Mar 2022)

hajajajaa y tanto que la huelen 50% de perdida de valor con respecto al euro

supongo que tu eres una bosta precavida y lo has cambiado todo a moneda otan, verdad? jajajahajha

el que tenga rublos lo perdera todo, las acciones de compañias rusas ya se han perdido, bolsa cerrada y empresas en plena descapitalizacion, cuando se habra no valdran nada.

comed Z putinos, tragad!



alnitak dijo:


> en este momento el euro cae contra el rublo un 13%
> 
> los mercados huelen victoria rusa
> 
> ...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Mar 2022)

Un vídeo técnico sobre los T-80 de esta guerra…


----------



## Gonzalor (14 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> pero por que te crees uqe va anegociar putin con el drogas ??
> 
> si lo tiene todo ganado
> 
> ...



El drogas es lo menos importante es esta guerra. Lo que está en juego es legitimar o no el uso de la violencia. Hasta ahora el único "legitimado" era EEUU, ahora habrá que abrir el melón de legitimar a Rusia (y en nada a China) o romper la baraja definitivamente.
Un compromiso al que se debería llegar es que, si Rusia no puede recurrir a la violencia, entonces la OTAN TAMPOCO. Cualquier acuerdo de paz debería pasar por aquí y por el repliegue del ejército ruso, aunque sea a costa de ciertos beneficios como la autonomía política del Dombás. Hasta que se llegue a eso (que dudo que se llegue) Occidente deberá mantener las sanciones económicas.


----------



## Xan Solo (14 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Bueno lo que venia siendo una chorrada anoche esta hoy en portada con grandes titulares en todos los medios en España, imagino pasara igual en el resto de occidente.
> 
> Rusia pide ayuda militar a China.
> 
> ...




Eso mismo he pensado yo... con la inclusión del artículo ese escrita por un chino -se ha comentado en este hilo- (que, por cierto, comentaron hoy en TVE como muestra de que China está en contra de Rusia, o sea, que Rusia está aislada). Parece que hay un intento claro de aislar a Rusia con los demás, se visita a Venezuela, se habla con Irán, se intenta involucrar a China... el panorama internacional me parece muy curioso. 

Al mismo tiempo nos dicen que Rusia es una mierdilla de ejército. Entonces... ¿a qué tenemos miedo?

Al mismo tiempo nos dicen que los rusos están empezando a disparar al tuntún, que es un peligro porque pueden caer cosas en Polonia... pero nos dicen que machacaron una instalación a 25km de Polonia porque quisieron y le dieron a quien querían darle... eso sí, los rusos son imprecisos en sus ataques.

Al mismo tiempo nos dicen que Rusia busca meter mercenarios... pero nos presentan en la tv a mercenarios occidentales con los ucranianos.

Incluso empiezan a hablar de particiones y guerra de baja intensidad... parece que ese es el sueño húmedo de la OTAN para empantanar a Rusia: una guerra de guerrillas con aureola de libertadores... Quizá por eso Zelenski no ha muerto todavía, porque Rusia lo ve como un posible interlocutor... cuando esté maduro. A fin de cuentas el Pashilian era también muy antirruso y sorista, pero después "se olvidó". ¿Es posible que la única salida de Zelenski sea Rusia? Porque occidente quiere hacer de él un mártir... 

No lo sé, pero parece que hay muchas cosas en esta guerra que se nos escapan. Por lo de pronto... ¿qué hacen tantos mercenarios otan en Ucrania?


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

Los ruskis acusan de lo siguiente:

Se informa que el Estado Mayor de Ucrania ordenó esconder artillería, tanques y antiaéreos en las casas. A petición del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se está desarrollando una nueva estrategia para la protección de las tropas.

El documento indica cómo ocultar de manera más efectiva los sistemas de armas pesadas en edificios residenciales. Al mismo tiempo, se establece específicamente que la presencia de civiles es un elemento importante de protección. Por lo tanto, los comandantes ucranianos deben elegir lugares con una gran multitud de personas y durante la defensa no llevar a cabo la evacuación.


----------



## visaman (14 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Grozny, Russia. 12th June, 2021. Cadets of Akhmat Kadyrov Suvorov Military School take part in a ceremony to lay flowers at a monument to Akhmat Kadyrov, the first president of the Chechen Republic, in the Alley of Glory as part of celebrations of Russia Day. Credit: Yelena Afonina/TASS/Alamy Live News Stock Photo - Alamy
> 
> 
> Download this stock image: Grozny, Russia. 12th June, 2021. Cadets of Akhmat Kadyrov Suvorov Military School take part in a ceremony to lay flowers at a monument to Akhmat Kadyrov, the first president of the Chechen Republic, in the Alley of Glory as part of celebrations of Russia Day. Credit...
> ...



muchísimas gracias, muy esclarecedor


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

Último mapa por parte del internauta Dragon


----------



## Caracalla (14 Mar 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> No, si lo digo en serio (igual con la carita esa no está claro).
> Dijo que él estaba en otro edificio a 25m, que en bombardeado junto a él había entre 250 y 300 "voluntarios" recibiendo entrenamiento, según él llevaba más de 10 días recibiendo instrucción militar, que aprovechaba que era en directo y no le podían cortar para denunciar que los medios no hacían más que desinformar... y además que sus compañeros eran ángeles que se habían ido al cielo y demás.
> Sería interesante verla de verdad, no la he podido encontrar.



Ha dicho que en un barracón colindante había 200 o 300 y están todos muertos.

De lo que se deduce que con los otros 29 misiles varios barracones más han sido destruidos y el numero de muertos pueden ser varios miles.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Yomateix (14 Mar 2022)

Lo que comentais del aceite es una más de la inutilidad de nuestros gobernantes. Los expertos diciendo que no se comprase aceite de girasol que no iba a haber problemas de suministro (me ha recordado al inicio de la pandemia cuando soltaban perlas como esas) Resulta que las tiendas están vacias y casi se ha duplicado su precio....los que les hiciesen caso....La gasolina más de lo mismo. La luz que ya estaba subiendo de antes pegó una subida durante unos días brutal. Pero todo sea por el bien de Zelensky....al que hace cuatro dias los medios tildaban de ser tan dictador como Putín, ahora por enviar a civiles a la guerra obligados, es un héroe....vivan las campañas de propaganda y todo porque a EEUU le interesaba debilitar a Rusia y Europa. Si no se hubiesen planteado acoger a paises en la frontera de Rusia (como pactaron en su dia que no harían) nada de esto hubiese llegado a darse.

Y hay que enviar dinero, armas, "voluntarios" (mercenarios pagados por Europa) y arriesgarte a una guerra por una Ucrania que se siente más Rusa que Europea (ahora tras la guerra y la propaganda ya no será así claro, es difícil comulgar con quien te ataca) y con un Zelensky que iba camino de ser el nuevo Putin....sanciones a quien se atreviese a cuestionarlo o un rival político moria de una extraña sobredosis tras cuestionarlo como salía en los medios, Rusos que vivian en Ucrania que eran tratados como personas de segunda....si actualmente los gays y trans no les permite ni dormir en albergues, de hacerlo otro sería homofobia, pero lo hace Zelensky y se le cataloga de héroe porque hay que convencer al vulgo de que entrar en una guerra en la que no pintas nada es para evitar un dictador como Putin....y no queda bien decir que el líder del otro bando es también un dictador y eso que solo lleva poco más de dos años en el puesto, si hubiese llevado más tiempo las que hubiese liado.

Y mientras EEUU es quien mueve los hilos. Las sanciones llegando a Europa que son quienes se comen el aumento de precios y falta de suministros. Veremos si el petróleo y gas no terminan en China si comienza a comprar empresas y entonces veremos lo que le cuesta a Europa. ¿Crisis económica durante años? No importa, lo hemos hecho por el bien de EEUU Ucrania, no importa la recesión en Europa, no importa es que esto vaya a suponer que haya mucha gente que no llegue a fin de mes, que se quede sin vivienda....esta guerra importa....no como las que protagonizaba EEUU en esas no había que meterse o cuando EEUU amenaza a otros paises por su propio beneficio, es algo que hay que aplaudir.


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Dicen que Stalin solo comenzó a ganar la guerra cuando comenzó a purgar a sus generales.



Tus fuentes historiograficas es un "dicen", que nivel, quinceañero. La purga de los generales fué una operación montada por Reinhard Heydrich que tuvo exitó. Heydrich consiguió intoxicar al primer ministro Checo, Ecuard Benes, cuando se destapó el falso complot, Stalin llamó a Benes para que confirmese las informaciones, este, que habia recibido la misma falsa bandera, las corroboró. No obstante, hay fuentes que dicen que Tugachevsky si pretendia en realidad dar un golpe militar.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (14 Mar 2022)

*HAY QUE RECONOCER QUE EL ATAQUE RUSO AL CENTRO DE ENTRENAMIENTO SITUADO CERCA DE LA FRONTERA CON POLONIA FUE BRVTALISIMO. DESTRUYÓ DE UNA TACADA A LAS ‘BRIGADAS INTERNACIONALES’*


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (14 Mar 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> *El Ministerio de Defensa croata informó que el dron que se estrelló en Zagreb llevaba 40 kilogramos de explosivos:*



De quién cojones es ese dron 

Yo si fuese un croata agramita estaría nervioso, llevan como 25 años sin bombardear Zagreb lol


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Mar 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> El Tercio Nuestra Señora de Montserrat fue una de las unidades más condecoradas de la Guerra Civil y fueron decisivos en la Batalla del Ebro.
> 
> Las milicias prorrusas llevan siete años de fogueo, son tropas serias.
> 
> Disculpen por salir del tema.



El Tercio Nuestra Señora de Montserrat fué aniquilado en Codo durante La Gran Ofensiva de Zaragoza del verano de 1937, te estoy contestando de memoria. Cubrian un sector del frente secundario antes de la ofensiva republicana, soportaron el ataque de varias Brigadas Mixtas con apoyo de carros y artillería quedando completamente rodeados. Al igual que ellos las banderas FET en el frente de Brunete ese mismo verano cubrian zonas secundarias que el mando nacional consideraba tranquilas. Franco los tenía fuera de los escenarios principales de la guerra hasta esos momentos, y precisamente los republicanos atacaron por esas zonas por ese mismo motivo.


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Los nazis son fanáticos y el payaso debe estar bien cogido por los cataplines. No les importa destruir su pais. Unos hijos de la grandísima puta.



El payaso y su promotor tienen cuentas millonarias en paraisos fiscales.


----------



## itaka (14 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Alguien que comienza su discurso diciendo "Que quede claro que condeno", es una persona cobarde que no es capaz de sostener su auténtica postura, quiere ir de progre pero no quiere perder la pensión, para eso, que vaya a pescar.



lo dice alguién que se esconde en un nick y escribe en foro. 

Menudo valiente


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (14 Mar 2022)

Cada día más indicios de que tendremos susto cualquier día, venga del lado que venga.

_Exclusiva: otra prueba encontrada de Rusia preparando un ataque químico contra Ucrania. Químico profesional visto entre el contingente de ocupación de Rusia. 

Hace cuatro días, múltiples invasores fueron eliminados en el oblast de Donetsk. Entre los documentos encontrados en el sitio se encontraba una identificación de un oficial ruso Aftayev, que sirvió en la base militar 21222, "Dirección federal para el almacenamiento seguro y la destrucción de armas químicas" en Penza.

Antes del ejército, se graduó del Instituto Militar de Seguridad Biológica y Química de Saratov. Por lo tanto, puede servir como prueba de que Rusia está preparando un ataque terrorista contra Ucrania con el uso de armas químicas. _


----------



## poppom (14 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Pinta peor hoy lunes que el viernes, pero los mercaos van a su bola, que hay que recoger.



todo baja todo va bien
Siempre me hizo gracia la actitud de los titulares ante la bolsa. Primero la miran y luego observan la realidad para intentar encontrar algo que se ajusta al movimiento de la misma.
Como todo va bien, el nickel ya se puede comprar y vender o sigue intervenido?


----------



## Michael_Knight (14 Mar 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Ha dicho que en un barracón colindante había 200 o 300 y están todos muertos.
> 
> De lo que se deduce que con los otros 29 misiles varios barracones más han sido destruidos y el numero de muertos pueden ser varios miles.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk



O varios millones... ya puestos.


----------



## Homero+10 (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (14 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El payaso y su promotor tienen cuentas millonarias en paraisos fiscales.



Mucho yate ruso veo por el mundo repartido.


----------



## Homero+10 (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## coscorron (14 Mar 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> *El Ministerio de Defensa croata informó que el dron que se estrelló en Zagreb llevaba 40 kilogramos de explosivos:*



Me han dicho en el Facebook que matar rusos es bueno y matar ucranianos malo.... Asi que según eso todo esta en orden. Esta guerra no es una guerra muy diferente de otras, Rusia y OTAN luchan por mejorar su posición politica y económica. Hace unos años el tablero fue Siria y la OTAN perdió y ahora es Ucrania y veremos que ocurre pero todo sigue el mismo juego. No hay ideales, ni buenos ni malos, hay muertos ... Si ese señor que llora esta viendo el cadaver de su hijo/hija muy poquitos podran ni siquiera imaginar lo que se siente ...


----------



## McNulty (14 Mar 2022)

Los anglos rabiando porque el Deutsche Bank se niega a irse de Rusia.


----------



## Mabuse (14 Mar 2022)

En mis tiempos se llamaban marinus, daban mucho miedo, pero en realidad eran tíos sanotes y majos.


----------



## millie34u (14 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Cada día más indicios de que tendremos susto cualquier día, venga del lado que venga.
> 
> _Exclusiva: otra prueba encontrada de Rusia preparando un ataque químico contra Ucrania. Químico profesional visto entre el contingente de ocupación de Rusia.
> 
> ...



Vaya forma estúpida de retorcer el dato, si el individuo es de la _Dirección federal para el almacenamiento seguro y la destrucción de armas químicas_ lo más lógico pensar es que estaba allí para asegurar los laboratorios de mierda química otanista que están levantando los iván. Cada vez que el pajero otanista retuerce el dato, le mueren miles de neuronas


----------



## notengodeudas (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Vilux (14 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Cada día más indicios de que tendremos susto cualquier día, venga del lado que venga.
> 
> _Exclusiva: otra prueba encontrada de Rusia preparando un ataque químico contra Ucrania. Químico profesional visto entre el contingente de ocupación de Rusia.
> 
> ...



La nareatuva de la OTAN es incapaz de renovarse. ¿Ya habrán enviado cascos blancos a hacer el papelón?


----------



## piru (14 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Y las esperables conclusiones logicas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Follaukras con el acceso al perfil capado: Ignore de manual


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (14 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> O varios millones... ya puestos.



Se lo han calzao enterito. No han dejao piedra sobre piedra. Y si ha quedao algo o alguien es fácil: otros 30 pepinos y a tomar por culo.  

Viste como se quedó el colgao de la entrevista? Pues los demás supervivientes igual o peor. Con muchas ganas de volver ....


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (14 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Los anglos rabiando porque el Deutsche Bank se niega a irse de Rusia.





Jo jo jo


----------



## Lma0Zedong (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (14 Mar 2022)

Otra heroicidad de los ucranianos en Dombás


----------



## JOS1378 (14 Mar 2022)

"Putin no ataca Kiev porque es la Covadonga de los rusos"


Pedro Pitarch sabe de lo que habla. El teniente general retirado del Ejército de Tierra español fue jefe de la división de Logística del Estado Mayor del




www.elindependiente.com


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (14 Mar 2022)

itaka dijo:


> lo dice alguién que se esconde en un nick y escribe en foro.
> 
> Menudo valiente



Yo no soy una persona pública con cientos de contactos en las altas esferas como ese señor, por cierto, ¿tu te llamas Itaka? ¿hablas griego antiguo?


----------



## visaman (14 Mar 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Coño, pues que no te lo acabo de decir, que nos contaban eso cuando se hizo el cambio al cetmeL. Año 97



por cierto podríamos fabricar el cetme C en poco tiempo si reanudamos la producción?


----------



## paconan (14 Mar 2022)

Por una parte

India podría comprar petróleo con descuento a Rusia: informes 

India está considerando aceptar una oferta rusa para comprar su petróleo crudo y otras materias primas a precios reducidos, según informa Reuters, dijeron dos funcionarios indios.

Rusia se enfrenta a fuertes sanciones occidentales por su invasión de Ucrania, incluida la prohibición de varios bancos del sistema de pagos internacionales Swift.

India, que importa el 80% de su petróleo, generalmente compra entre el 2% y el 3% de sus suministros a Rusia, pero con los precios del petróleo al alza, Reuters dice que el gobierno indio está buscando reducir sus costos de energía.

Un funcionario le dice a la agencia de noticias que estaban felices de aceptar los productos con descuento y dice que India no está preocupada por enredarse en sanciones.

Agregan que se está trabajando para establecer un mecanismo de comercio de rupias-rublos.



https://www.bbc.com/news/live/world-europe-60717902?ns_mchannel=social&ns_source=twitter&ns_campaign=bbc_live&ns_linkname=622f0bdc980bea49f4b7c815%26India%20could%20buy%20discount%20oil%20from%20Russia%20-%20reports%262022-03-14T09%3A42%3A00.956Z&ns_fee=0&pinned_post_locator=urn:asset:e788b738-cc48-41c8-9e17-9c3697dd43e7&pinned_post_asset_id=622f0bdc980bea49f4b7c815&pinned_post_type=share#:~:text=India%20est%C3%A1%20considerando,de%20rupias%2Drublos


.

Pero ...
*Zarubezhneft no pudo vender seis lotes de **petróleo** en la licitación*


La oferta de Zarubezhneft para la venta de seis envíos de petróleo de los Urales fue declarada inválida porque ninguno de los compradores respondió a la oferta, informa Bloomberg citando los resultados de la oferta.

El volumen total de aceite ofrecido a la venta fue de 600.000 toneladas con embarque en el segundo trimestre. La empresa rusa no proporcionó otros detalles en la documentación de la subasta.


Inicialmente, las licitaciones debían realizarse a fines de febrero. Más tarde, la empresa movió la fecha límite de solicitud al 9 de marzo.

Anteriormente, Surgutneftegaz enfrentó problemas para vender petróleo en el acto. En particular, a principios de marzo, la empresa puso a la venta ocho envíos desde los puertos bálticos de Transneft, pero ninguno de los compradores se presentó a la licitación.

Fuentes de Interfax informaron que los compradores no pueden encontrar petroleros para enviar materias primas, ya que los armadores tienen miedo de realizar transacciones relacionadas con el petróleo ruso.





__





Cargando…






www.interfax.ru


----------



## Kreonte (14 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *HAY QUE RECONOCER QUE EL ATAQUE RUSO AL CENTRO DE ENTRENAMIENTO SITUADO CERCA DE LA FRONTERA CON POLONIA FUE BRVTALISIMO. DESTRUYÓ DE UNA TACADA A LAS ‘BRIGADAS INTERNACIONALES’*



Y mientras los rusos no se cortan ni lo más mínimo (para mi ese ataque es comparable a atacar convoy de suministro) en Occidente no se atreven a hacer lo propio con los rusos en terreno ucraniano.


----------



## El Exterminador (14 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Ayuda ya la tienen, occidente se ha puesto contra Rusia ignorando las tropelías cometidas por Ucrania en el Donbass durante todos estos años, además el pedófilo sionista de Washington quería la guerra, lo que creo que es un gran fallo por parte de los ucranianos es mostrar vídeos de los drones bayraktar golpeando objetivos, esto deberían mantenerlo en secreto, dan muchas pistas. Es un error que pueden pagar caro.



Los ucros ganarán la guerra, pero en Twitter...a día de hoy, ha quedado más que patentado que el 90% de lo que dicen es mentira y el resto que no es verdad


----------



## computer_malfuction (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (14 Mar 2022)

Fuego de contrabatería. Observen como se disparan los cohetes de las piezas alcanzadas.


----------



## César Borgia (14 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


>








Guerra en Ucrania XV


Estos por quien van a luchar? Por el dinero. Son mercenarios, hicieron el módulo de guerra en sus países.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Mar 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> Los ucros ganarán la guerra, pero en Twitter...a día de hoy, ha quedado más que patentado que el 90% de lo que dicen es mentira y el resto que no es verdad



En Tik Tok no, ahí la tienen perdida, todos los comentarios apoyan a Rusia.


----------



## computer_malfuction (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Xan Solo (14 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> por cierto podríamos fabricar el cetme C en poco tiempo si reanudamos la producción?



Respuesta corta: NO.
Respuesta larga: Bueno, si nos pagas unas buenas subvenciones, podríamos estudiar tu propuesta para ver de implementar una comisión que estudie ese proyecto.


----------



## notengodeudas (14 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> por cierto podríamos fabricar el cetme C en poco tiempo si reanudamos la producción?



Ni puta idea. Pero es el único que aprendí a montar/desmontar a ciegas.


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



No abrirán los telediarreos con esto.


----------



## César Borgia (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## computer_malfuction (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## computer_malfuction (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)

Pues si que lo tiene mal Putin si tiene que pedir ayuda militar a China...


----------



## computer_malfuction (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Ese es el relato oficial , pero no es cierto.
> 
> Estados Unidos de américa atacó a los incipientes
> Estados Unidos de Europa y
> ...









Quién es Nasser Al-Khelaïfi y de cuántos millones es la fortuna del dueño del PSG | Goal.com


Quién es Nasser Al-Khelaïfi y de cuántos millones es la fortuna del dueño del PSG. El empresario qatarí está al frente del club galo desde 2011. Fue tenista profesional y construyó su poder bajo el ala de la familia real de su país.




www.goal.com





Si el cénit del petróleo está ya a la vista y es inevitable , no somos los países desarrollados ( los antes llamados cristianos y ahora feministas ) los que más van a sufrir . Pase lo que pase , la inventiva europea , la tecnología resolverá .

El gravísimo problema que supondría su destrucción serían los países productores ( antes llamados islamistas y ahora guays ) .

No sólo sus dirigentes , que no son tontos y están bien asesorados , hacen todo para que eso no ocurra sino que "su vida eterna en el cielo o el infierno depende de sus acciones en la tierra. "

Sin petróleo , el desierto es sólo arena y eso no da de comer . De la misma manera que invierten toda la pasta que occidente les entrega por ese líquido negro en comprarlo todo , incluidas empresas estructurales y canales de televisión, también compran políticos y líderes de opinión. 

no sólo se compran equipos de fútbol aunque eso sea lo más popular. 









Al-Khelaïfi, a un empleado del Madrid: "Voy a matarte"


La eliminación de la Champions League pareció no sentarle demasiado bien a Nasser Al-Khelaïfi. El dirigente del Paris Saint-Germain bajó a la zona de vestuarios enfurecido, buscando el vestuario arbitral para reclamar al colegiado la supuesta falta que no señaló sobre Donnarumma en el primer gol...




es.besoccer.com


----------



## visaman (14 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Es lógico que el ejército ruso esté avanzando y acabe ganando la guerra, lo que pasa es que Occidente tendrá que mantener las sanciones y ahogar su economía para que Putin no se vaya de rositas. Occidente NUNCA reconocerá la soberanía que reclama Rusia sobre Crimea y el Donbás, porque eso legitimaría el uso de la fuerza y le daría alas para atacar a quien quiera en el futuro.
> Putin la ha CAGADO invadiendo Ucrania, por muchas razones que creyera tener para hacerlo, porque solo ha dejado dos salidas al resto del mundo: crisis económica global o guerra mundial.



cual de las dos opciones elige tu mujer?


----------



## keylargof (14 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



No les han dejado otra salida que la guerra, que no hubieran puesto soldados en zonas civiles.


----------



## alnitak (14 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>




menuda banda de asesinos los ucranianos

europa deberia entrar a ayudar a rusia a exterminar esos nazis


----------



## keylargof (14 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Son actores y ketchup


----------



## crocodile (14 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


> "Putin no ataca Kiev porque es la Covadonga de los rusos"
> 
> 
> Pedro Pitarch sabe de lo que habla. El teniente general retirado del Ejército de Tierra español fue jefe de la división de Logística del Estado Mayor del
> ...



Ostias un general otanico diciendo que los Rusos van bien, a este le dan el toque.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Mar 2022)

Los nuevos amos del mundo


Con la ayuda de los gobiernos y los bancos centrales, los grandes fondos de inversión se han lanzado a la conquista del mundo. Hoy, los megafondos controlan casi todos los sectores de la economía: desde la vivienda a la sanidad privada, desde la banca a la gran industria, desde las tecnológicas...




www.elsaltodiario.com


----------



## Kreonte (14 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



No tiene razón de ser que sin haber realizado actos similares en el pasado, actúen frente al frente de Donetsk después de tantos años y no frente a otros que les asedian, ¿no? Que me enfoquen el número de serie es indiferente desd el momento en el que el gobierno ucraniano ha ido perdiendo material en su retirada.

No ha sido químico como avisaban...pero bueno..ahí tenéis la falsa bandera.


----------



## Bartleby (14 Mar 2022)

La de cal y la de arena.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (14 Mar 2022)

Decenas de ataques con misiles, cohetes y munición de racimo en localidades ucranianas: fake! actores! montaje! falsa bandera!

Ataque con misil a localidad prorrusa: nazis! crímenes de lesa humanidad! qué barbarie!

El doble rasero de los follaputis


----------



## computer_malfuction (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Decenas de ataques con misiles, cohetes y munición de racimo en localidades ucranianas: fake! actores! montaje! falsa bandera!
> 
> Ataque con misil a localidad prorrusa: nazis! crímenes de lesa humanidad! qué barbarie!
> 
> El doble rasero de los follaputis



Pues yo no le veo la puta gracia a nada de esto.


----------



## Bartleby (14 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Enorme qué? Filósofos, escritores, directores, músicos, arquitectos rusos se cuentan con los dedos de una mano. Si me dices Italia, Francia, Alemania vale, pero Rusia? Hasta los holandeses que son cuatro gatos tienen pintores más famosos que Rusia.
> 
> Los rusos siempre han tenido envidia de la parte occidental europea, más civilizada y refinada, menos primitiva y cateta.




Madre mía, pero que escribes. Pues no tendrá Rusia enormes escritores y un legado cultural de primer nivel


----------



## paconan (14 Mar 2022)

Otro sitio donde no podrán ir los oligarcas

*Israel no permitirá que Rusia nos use para eludir las sanciones*


El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Israel, Yair Lapid, quien se encuentra en una visita oficial a Eslovaquia, dijo que el estado judío no permitirá que Rusia use a Israel para eludir las sanciones económicas impuestas en su contra por Estados Unidos y los países occidentales.

Según Lapid, el departamento que dirige está coordinando el trabajo para desarrollar una posición sobre las sanciones, pero también están involucrados el Banco de Israel, el Ministerio de Finanzas, el Ministerio de Economía, la Autoridad de Aeropuertos, el Ministerio de Energía y otras estructuras. .

“Esta guerra debe terminar. Europa ha conocido muchas guerras, y lo único que traen es sufrimiento. En los últimos años, la paz ha reinado en Europa, trayendo una prosperidad sin precedentes. Israel hará todo lo que esté a su alcance para ayudar a lograr un alto el fuego y restaurar la paz. Estamos trabajando con nuestro gran aliado, Estados Unidos, y junto con socios europeos para detener la tragedia”, dijo Lapid.

Cabe señalar que anteriormente el gobierno israelí dejó en claro que no permitiría que su territorio fuera utilizado como refugio para los oligarcas rusos que cayeron bajo las sanciones. A sus yates se les prohibió ingresar a Israel y el tiempo de estacionamiento de aeronaves se limitó a 48 horas.









Лапид в Братиславе: Израиль не позволит России использовать нас для обхода санкций


NEWSru.co.il: новости Израиля и Ближнего Востока, актуальные события в мире. Борьба с террором, война в Украине. Политика, бизнес, здоровье, развлечения, спорт. Актуальные репортажи, интервью, фотогалереи, онлайн-опросы. Справочная информация.




www.newsru.co.il


----------



## computer_malfuction (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## keylargof (14 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No abrirán los telediarreos con esto.



Son muñecos


----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)

Si los paises occidentales fueran tan inteligentes como China, otro gallo nos cantaria.

China no se metera en este fregado, ni mucho menos. Esto solo afectara a Europa, que es la paganini del mundo. Y tampoco se metera en Taiwan, al menos no todavia, y creo que no antes de 2 o 3 decadas. 

Los chinos esperan siempre a recoger la fruta madura. Son listos.

Asi les va su economia. Y asi nos va la nuestra


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Mar 2022)

_-No hay manera de que Putin logre subyugar a estos heroicos ucranianos. No sucederá.

-20 años después Chechenia es la mejor amiga de Putin._


----------



## ksa100 (14 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> No tiene razón de ser que sin haber realizado actos similares en el pasado, actúen frente al frente de Donetsk después de tantos años y no frente a otros que les asedian, ¿no? Que me enfoquen el número de serie es indiferente desd el momento en el que el gobierno ucraniano ha ido perdiendo material en su retirada.
> 
> No ha sido químico como avisaban...pero bueno..ahí tenéis la falsa bandera.



Cuando el cámara llega antes de la ambulancia es que estaba preparado. Putin es capaz de todo, es un hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## 4motion (14 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> La de cal y la de arena.



Ni los malos son tan malos ni los buenos tan buenos.

Ni maestre tan listo.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (14 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ostias un general otanico diciendo que los Rusis van bien, a este le dan el toque.



Retiraoooo


----------



## Albion (14 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No abrirán los telediarreos con esto.



¿Te puedes creer que ayer presentaron un bombardeo en Donekst como si lo hubiera hecho el ejército ruso? Saben que su público objetivo no está informado ni pueden situar Donekst en un mapa de Europa.


----------



## Impresionante (14 Mar 2022)

PEKÍN, 14 de marzo. /TASS/. Beijing criticó las recientes acusaciones de Washington como desinformación de que Rusia buscó asistencia militar de China para llevar a cabo su operación especial en Ucrania, dijo el lunes el portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de China, Zhao Lijian, en una sesión informativa.

“Las alegaciones sobre el tema difundidas por EE.UU. son información falsa”, precisó el diplomático.

Según él, últimamente Washington ha estado circulando deliberadamente información errónea sobre China con respecto a los acontecimientos en Ucrania. Zhao Lijian también señaló que la postura de China sobre Ucrania es coherente y clara. Como señaló el portavoz, Beijing siempre ha desempeñado un papel constructivo en el proceso de establecimiento de la paz y avance de las negociaciones.

"Actualmente, es esencial que todas las partes ejerzan moderación, contribuyan a calmar la situación y no agreguen combustible al fuego, [sino] que promuevan una solución diplomática del problema y no su escalada", concluyó Zhao Lijian.



https://tass.com/politics/1421659


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Mar 2022)

Mienten mas que el PP


----------



## gargamelix (14 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



La claridad natural de los alemanes:

_"Los F-35 se *utilizarán principalmente para transportar los misiles atómicos estadounidenses* como parte de las operaciones de disuasión de la OTAN."_

Esto ha cambiado mucho amigos.


----------



## Lego. (14 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> La de cal y la de arena.




QUé raro.


Por cierto, una pregunta a foreros. El otro día quise bajarme imágenes del conflicto desde 2014 y me encontré que han eliminado liveleak y todos los enlaces que tenía guardados ya no valen para nada.


¿Hay algún sitio donde aún exstan videos del donbass 2014-2022. O el streaming de la casa de los sindicatos de Odesa, que tampoco he podido encontrar. Es para un trabajo de un amigo.


----------



## Xan Solo (14 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Interesante... Si yo fuese agente de la inteligencia rusa, habría apoyado esa manifa en Formosa.

Ahí lo dejo.


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> La claridad natural de los alemanes:
> 
> _"Los F-35 se *utilizarán principalmente para transportar los misiles atómicos estadounidenses* como parte de las operaciones de disuasión de la OTAN."_
> 
> Esto ha cambiado mucho amigos.



Sí. Ya podían haber sido más "claros" antes de bajarse los pantalones con el Nord Stream 2 y seguramente no estaríamos ahora mismo donde estamos.


----------



## EGO (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## pepetemete (14 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Luego harán unas pelis muy chulas donde ganan todos los combates y venderán el producto como los churros...
Porque si hay un sitio donde la OTAN gana todas las guerras es en el cine.


----------



## keylargof (14 Mar 2022)

Albion dijo:


> ¿Te puedes creer que ayer presentaron un bombardeo en Donekst como si lo hubiera hecho el ejército ruso? Saben que su público objetivo no está informado ni pueden situar Donekst en un mapa de Europa.



Es asqueroso como desinfornan y lo tontos que son los otanistas. Ojalá algún día tengamos medios serios como RT o Sputnik y una población inmanipulable como la rusa


----------



## notengodeudas (14 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ostias un general otanico diciendo que los Rusos van bien, a este le dan el toque.



Retirado


----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)

Rusia pide armas a China... 

¿Pero no decían que era la cuarta potencia militar del mundo? El ejército ruso está demostrando ser una auténtica calamidad, al menos para la guerra convencional, y no digamos para la guerra de guerrillas. 

Ucrania no tiene posibilidades de ganar pero, por lo menos, que esta guerra le cueste mucho, mucho dinero a Rusia.


----------



## alnitak (14 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Mienten mas que el PP




eata en miami.. le han viato en fisher island


----------



## Lma0Zedong (14 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Pues yo no le veo la puta gracia a nada de esto.



Tú igual no, pero estos hilos estaban llenos de gente minusvalorando o directamente diciendo que eran fakes los ataques a las ciudades ucranianas por parte de los rusos. Y ahora ocurre un ataque en el bando contrario y se escandalizan, tremendo doble rasero.


----------



## kenny220 (14 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> La claridad natural de los alemanes:
> 
> _"Los F-35 se *utilizarán principalmente para transportar los misiles atómicos estadounidenses* como parte de las operaciones de disuasión de la OTAN."_
> 
> Esto ha cambiado mucho amigos.



es que una de las condiciones de la otan en determinados paises y a lo que se compropetieron es a tener un % de aviones capaces de usar el armamento atómico.
El tornado tiene esa capacidad, lo van a retirar, y tienen que buscar la alternativa que cumpla esa certificacion.


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Tú igual no, pero estos hilos estaban llenos de gente minusvalorando o directamente diciendo que eran fakes los ataques a las ciudades ucranianas por parte de los rusos. Y ahora ocurre un ataque en el bando contrario y se escandalizan, tremendo doble rasero.



Lo que es fake es fake lo publique Agamenón o su portero.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Mar 2022)

tanto aman a putin los chechenos que la secta de los kadirovitas tienen que emplear la brutalidad más atroz para mantenerse




Billy Ray dijo:


> _-No hay manera de que Putin logre subyugar a estos heroicos ucranianos. No sucederá.
> 
> -20 años después Chechenia es la mejor amiga de Putin._


----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> eata en miami.. le han viato en fisher island



Joerrrr anita cada vez se te entiende menos joia....esfuerzate un poquito.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (14 Mar 2022)

Que brutalidad la de familias rotas con dos millones y pico de refugiados, tanto si están exageradas las cifras como si no lo están. No entiendo porqué se ha obligado a luchar a los civiles varones, ley marcial mediante, me parece algo de la edad media. Y el mundo "civilizado" enviando armas. Y Rusia (Putin) ensimismada con su papel de superpotencia imperial llevando a cabo ataques militares que se están cobrando la vida de inocentes. Puto Putin. Y lo que sucederá en clave interna, con milicias clandestinas llegadas de vayamos a saber donde, todo en un ambiente deshumanizado y descontrolado. ¿Qué sucederá con los menores que se han quedado solos en el país y en la frontera o habiendo cruzado a algún país vecino?


----------



## Lma0Zedong (14 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Lo que es fake es fake lo publique Agamenón o su portero.



Ataques rusos a civiles ucranianos: FAKE FAKE FAKE
Ataque ucraniano a civiles prorrusos: ES GRAVÍSIMO

De verdad, menos doble rasero...


----------



## alnitak (14 Mar 2022)

UCRANIA ES ASESINA, DEBE DESAPARECER.. AHORA ENTIENDO LO DE ESTADO FALLIDO, ES UN LABORATORIO DE USA PARA MALDADES

*Donetsk, 14 mar (SANA) *20 civiles murieron y otros nueve resultaron heridos por ataque ucraniano con un misil contra la ciudad de Donetsk.

El presidente de Donetsk, Denis Pushilin, dijo que el ataque fue con misil tipo Tochka O, e indicó que entre los muertos hay niños debido a la caída de los trozos del misil ucraniano sobre la ciudad.

Asimismo, el Comando de las Fuerzas Populares de la República también anunció que las fuerzas ucranianas bombardearon una guardería de niños en la ciudad de Yasinovataya, y los daños se limitaron a materiales.”

El ataque de este lunes en Donetsk es una agresión contra la población civil, denunció el secretario de prensa del Kremlin, Dmitri Peskov.

Asimismo, el portavoz presidencial ruso aseveró que los nacionalistas ucranianos actúan siguiendo los consejos de los países occidentales.


----------



## Xan Solo (14 Mar 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Que brutalidad la de familias rotas con dos millones y pico de refugiados, tanto si están exageradas las cifras como si no lo están. No entiendo porqué se ha obligado a luchar a los civiles varones, ley marcial mediante, me parece algo de la edad media. Y el mundo "civilizado" enviando armas. Y Rusia (Putin) ensimismada con su papel de superpotencia imperial llevando a cabo ataques militares que se están cobrando la vida de inocentes. Puto Putin. Y lo que sucederá en clave interna, con milicias clandestinas llegadas de vayamos a saber donde, todo en un ambiente deshumanizado y descontrolado. ¿Qué sucederá con los menores que se han quedado solos en el país y en la frontera o habiendo cruzado a algún país vecino?



Bienvenido al mundo real. Es duro despertar, ¿verdad? 

Y eso que te dijeron que no tomases la pastilla azul... ¿o era la roja?


----------



## Ricohombre (14 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


>



No es un buen ejemplo de cultura rusa, el orfebre Fabergé era un Baltendeutsche a su vez descendiente de hugonotes...


----------



## alnitak (14 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Joerrrr anita cada vez se te entiende menos joia....esfuerzate un poquito.




a los cm.mejor ignoraros ,,, asi nonsabeis dd que se habla y meteis mas la.pata con vuestras espideces rejon


----------



## computer_malfuction (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Proletario Blanco (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Ataques rusos a civiles ucranianos: FAKE FAKE FAKE
> Ataque ucraniano a civiles prorrusos: ES GRAVÍSIMO
> 
> De verdad, menos doble rasero...



Bueno, habla por ti o por los fanboys en general. Nada de lo más mediático que se publica se puede tomar como cierto hasta que no hay algún dato inequívoco que lo confirma, como se ha defendido en este hilo desde el minuto 0. Y la realidad, además, es que la mayor parte de lo que vemos no puede ser confirmado o desmentido, solo algunas cosas muy concretas al final se confirman.


----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)

Por un capricho del hijoPutin la cantidad de inocentes que están cayendo.

Vergonzoso lo que puede hacer la codicia de un loco japuta.


----------



## visaman (14 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Para el aceite de girasol si, hay racionamiento, para el resto dentro de poco.
> 
> Olvidate del coche para el resto de tu vida.



del coche jamasssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ostias un general otanico diciendo que los Rusos van bien, a este le dan el toque.



Buenísima entrevista, gracias.


----------



## gargamelix (14 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> es que una de las condiciones de la otan en determinados paises y a lo que se compropetieron es a tener un % de aviones capaces de usar el armamento atómico.
> El tornado tiene esa capacidad, lo van a retirar, y tienen que buscar la alternativa que cumpla esa certificacion.



Correcto. 

En realidad en este contexto Alemania y Francia deberían desarrollar su propio arsenal nuclear actualizado, Alemania no puede tener propio pero puede "almacenar" el francés igual que hace con el de EEUU. Es una tristeza llegar a eso pero es lo más prudente. A ver cuanto tardan en darse cuenta.


----------



## mazuste (14 Mar 2022)

El capitalismo ha generado tres largas depresiones desde el siglo XIX.

La primera , se desarrolló a finales del XIX y desembocó en la 1ª guerra
mundial y el nacimiento de la URSS.
La 2ª depresión, conocida por todos en EEUU y Europa, a partir de1929,
que eclosionó en la II gran Guerra y dio a luz la República Popular China.
Y, la 3ª larga depresión brotó ante nuestros ojos en 2008. Son certezas.

Hasta ahora, pocos indicios hay de que el capitalismo pueda recuperarse
de esta larga depresión, incluso si se resuelve el actual desastre de Ucrania.
Para poner fin a la depresión sería necesaria una limpieza total del sistema
económico que liquide a las empresas zombis que reducen la rentabilidad
y el crecimiento de la productividad y aumentan la carga de la deuda.

¿Ya se van haciendo a la idea?


----------



## Albion (14 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Es asqueroso como desinfornan y lo tontos que son los otanistas. Ojalá algún día tengamos medios serios como RT o Sputnik y una población inmanipulable como la rusa



Ahora mismo están con la campaña de "cerrar los cielos" sin darse cuenta de que eso significaría la guerra. Y la gente no es consciente de eso, no saben ni siquiera lo que significaría eso. Es alucinante el nivel de ignorancia y desinformación y es por desidida porque medios para informarse hay. Otra cosa es que quieras hacerlo.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (14 Mar 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Bienvenido al mundo real. Es duro despertar, ¿verdad?
> 
> Y eso que te dijeron que no tomases la pastilla azul... ¿o era la roja?




¿Despertar?, ¿ahora?. Asumo mi ignorancia respecto de casi todas las cosas pero llevo interesándome por los conflictos internacionales y la actualidad mundial más de 20 años. Lo que no haré es caer en la trampa de siempre, porque aquí, hijos de puta, todos.

Saludos


----------



## Proletario Blanco (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (14 Mar 2022)

Por un capricho del hijoBush la cantidad de inocentes que están cayendo.

Vergonzoso lo que puede hacer la codicia de un loco japuta. 

Oh, Wait, que eso era por la libertad y la democracia, bien muertos están entonces.


----------



## mecaweto (14 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Otra heroicidad de los ucranianos en Dombás



Lamento tener que decir que esos cadáveres si están muertos de verdad, no como la familia de la maleta en pie del otro dia.


----------



## kenny220 (14 Mar 2022)

2 casa cn-295 desde el norte de turquia a polonia











Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map | Flightradar24


View flight on Flightradar24




www.flightradar24.com


----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Los yankees se lo estarán pensando ...
> 
> En " democratizar," Turquía a no tardar mucho. En este caso sería desde ' dentro.
> 
> Pobre Cerdogan , pronto le llegará su San Martín.



Ya lo intentaron y les salio rana.
Cerdogan le debe la vida a Putin.


----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)

El sueño imperial del hijoPutin acabará con Rusia convertida en una triste colonia minera de China... mal que les pese a los limpiasables que escriben por aquí.


----------



## Yomateix (14 Mar 2022)

"Al manos 23 personas han muerto y una veintena han resultado heridas en un ataque de las fuerzas ucranianas sobre la región separatista de Donetsk, en el este del país, informaron este lunes las agencias rusas, que citan fuentes de las autoridades separatistas de esta área.
Según estas fuentes, hay al menos un niño entre los fallecidos causados por un misil tipo Tochka-U, que contenía una carga de racimo, dijo el jefe de la autoproclamada república popular de Donestk, Denis Pushilin."

Bombas racimo que están prohibidas (se criticaba a Rusia por usarlas teóricamente...cuando se demuestra que Ucrania si las usa se justificará o se alegará que todo es falso...como lo de los laboratorios de EEUU en Ucrania) civiles, un niño muerto....pero claro esto no saldrá en el telediario, de hacerlo los Rusos se exigirían sanciones (con razón) Pero los medios "serios" los que si se permiten que den la información no pueden hablar de estas cosas, que no es políticamente correcto ni te puedes arriesgar a que te metan en el bando de los demonios Rusos....a los que hay que demonizar incluso si llevan toda su vida viviendo fuera de Rusia (y si hace falta se los despide de sus trabajos por ser Rusos....)


----------



## computer_malfuction (14 Mar 2022)

Guerra en Ucrania / Un español, desde el frente en Kiev: «Iremos hasta el final. O nos meten un tiro o salimos victoriosos»


LA RAZÓN contacta con un ex militar que lucha en Ucrania junto a cinco compatriotas. Se hacen llamar TangoSpain y están integrados en una milicia de antiguos Seals que defiende la capital del asedio ruso




www.larazon.es


----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Por un capricho del hijoBush la cantidad de inocentes que están cayendo.
> 
> Vergonzoso lo que puede hacer la codicia de un loco japuta.
> 
> Oh, Wait, que eso era por la libertad y la democracia, bien muertos están entonces.



Encima copion el chino de MIELDA


----------



## aretai (14 Mar 2022)

Tengo la sensación de que muchos foreros no leen las noticias que ellos mismos postean. Leen un titular resultón y a tirar millas. No postean la noticia ni resaltan los principales datos (por no mencionar la nula crítica al mkedio, periodista...)


----------



## ksa100 (14 Mar 2022)

mecaweto dijo:


> Lamento tener que decir que esos cadáveres si están muertos de verdad, no como la familia de la maleta en pie del otro dia.



un hijo de la gran puta más que se va al ignore


----------



## Gotthard (14 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Vamos, una especie de espartanos



Lo da la dureza de la tierra en la que viven. Todos los pueblos del caucaso son asi de rudos.


----------



## Seronoser (14 Mar 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Que brutalidad la de familias rotas con dos millones y pico de refugiados, tanto si están exageradas las cifras como si no lo están. No entiendo porqué se ha obligado a luchar a los civiles varones, ley marcial mediante, me parece algo de la edad media. Y el mundo "civilizado" enviando armas. Y Rusia (Putin) ensimismada con su papel de superpotencia imperial llevando a cabo ataques militares que se están cobrando la vida de inocentes. Puto Putin. Y lo que sucederá en clave interna, con milicias clandestinas llegadas de vayamos a saber donde, todo en un ambiente deshumanizado y descontrolado. ¿Qué sucederá con los menores que se han quedado solos en el país y en la frontera o habiendo cruzado a algún país vecino?



afortunadamente tu opinión le
Importa una puta mierda a los rusos


----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)

Que dificil es ser optimista! No se ve el final del tunel! Cada vez mas oscuridad!


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (14 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> afortunadamente tu opinión le
> Importa una puta mierda a los rusos




No lo pillo. Si se refiere a que mi opinión no importa una mierda, soy el primero que lo sabe. Pero por muy mierda que sea mi opinión que quede constancia, por eso de que los tontos no sienten vergüenza: putos jerifaltes de EEUU, puta OTAN, putos jerifaltes de Europa, putos jerifaltes de Rusia, putos jerifaltes de Ucrania y putos jerifaltes del mundo. La cruzada debería ser contra todos ellos, en masculino.


----------



## Dylan Leary (14 Mar 2022)

This is what Mariupol looks like from the sky today

It is from this spring, open to the enemy sky, air bombs fly around the clock to the once beautiful seaside town.


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Encima copion el chino de MIELDA



Todo el mundo sabe que vuestras invasiones son sanas, la democracia es la capa que todo lo tapa.


----------



## Dylan Leary (14 Mar 2022)

At about 11 a.m., a Russian cruise missile was shot down over Kyiv. The wreckage fell on Kurenivka, as a result of which one person died and six were injured, said Mayor Vitaliy Klitschko.

Also, the trolleybus, which, fortunately, was without passengers, was completely destroyed. Windows flew, damaged balconies of surrounding houses and commercial premises on the ground floors.
Rescuers and ambulance crews are working on the spot.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Mar 2022)

El teatrillo no da para mas...q desmonten los decorados y ahora rumbo al Magreb...


----------



## EGO (14 Mar 2022)

Increible el blanqueamiento del follacabrismo checheno por parte de los follarusia.Ya lo hicieron con los talibanes hace poco cuando EEUU se retiro de alli.

Tienen un buen cacao mental en la cabeza.


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> 2 casa cn-295 desde el norte de turquia a polonia
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 982789
> 
> ...



Ricos drones dentro?


----------



## El amigo (14 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Washington and Moscow Vie for the Stupid Prize - PaulCraigRoberts.org
> 
> *Washington y Moscú compiten por el estúpido premio*
> 
> ...




Vaya con el Sergey. Es el único listo por lo que dice en este artículo de opereta


----------



## Dylan Leary (14 Mar 2022)

Video of the liquidation of the consequences of the enemy shelling of a residential building in the Obolonskyi district of Kyiv


----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)

El aliado económico de China es Occidente. Una economía arruinada en Rusia, una ciudadanía sin dinero...

Mal negocio para China y el endeudamiento total de Rusia con China. No es buena idea. 

El hijoPutin está en un laberinto.


----------



## Bartleby (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## computer_malfuction (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (14 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pues si que lo tiene mal Putin si tiene que pedir ayuda militar a China...



Da igual que se haya desmentido ya por parte de China, vosotros a lo vuestro...


----------



## Bartleby (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## poppom (14 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



ni al mar negro


----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)

Rusia es todo fachada. Basan su supuesto poder en la propaganda. No se si tendrán diezl mil tanques y mil aviones, pero la gran mayoría están mal mantenidos y solo valen para asustar. 

Lo único que impide ponerles en su sitio es la amenaza nuclear.


----------



## visaman (14 Mar 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 982775



a 40$ barril lo quiero ver


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

Despliegue de las fuerzas aerotransportadas rusas en Gostomel.

Ilustración del artista chino apodado Jeffbearholy


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

Primera imagen de la isla de las serpientes después de los hechos que la hicieron famosa. A juzgar por la imagen tienen ningún daño visible.


----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)

Los chinos se van a quedar con Rusia a precio de saldo, otra prueba de la visión estratégica del hijoPutin


----------



## notengodeudas (14 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> La de cal y la de arena.



La versión 'guerra' del 
'aquí todo el mundo habrá sido negacionista"


----------



## Mabuse (14 Mar 2022)

.


Ricohombre dijo:


> No es un buen ejemplo de cultura rusa, el orfebre Fabergé era un Baltendeutsche a su vez descendiente de hugonotes...



¿Se debe considerar al Greco español, veneciano o cretense? Joseph Conrad ¿Inglés o alemán?


----------



## visaman (14 Mar 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Que brutalidad la de familias rotas con dos millones y pico de refugiados, tanto si están exageradas las cifras como si no lo están. No entiendo porqué se ha obligado a luchar a los civiles varones, ley marcial mediante, me parece algo de la edad media. Y el mundo "civilizado" enviando armas. Y Rusia (Putin) ensimismada con su papel de superpotencia imperial llevando a cabo ataques militares que se están cobrando la vida de inocentes. Puto Putin. Y lo que sucederá en clave interna, con milicias clandestinas llegadas de vayamos a saber donde, todo en un ambiente deshumanizado y descontrolado. ¿Qué sucederá con los menores que se han quedado solos en el país y en la frontera o habiendo cruzado a algún país vecino?



eres nuestro hombre coge tu coche y si no tienes alquílalo ve ala frontera de Polonia y tráete para aquí 4 chortinas ukras


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

Sistema de defensa antiaérea ucraniano PU S-300 abandonado en la región de Nikolaev


----------



## Mabuse (14 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El capitalismo ha generado tres largas depresiones desde el siglo XIX.
> 
> La primera , se desarrolló a finales del XIX y desembocó en la 1ª guerra
> mundial y el nacimiento de la URSS.
> ...











Maximizador de Maximizaciones


A lo largo de la galaxia se expande una «civilización» indiferente a nuestros criterios de habitabilidad. Se trata de máquinas autorreplicantes que viajan de asteroide en asteroide, de planeta en p…




perspectyv.wordpress.com


----------



## Bartleby (14 Mar 2022)

La de cal y la de arena. Porque las armas que manda España solo sirven para hacer el bien


----------



## César Borgia (14 Mar 2022)

Ojito que Macron se ha puesto el chándal de los paracas franceses y se ha dejado barba de tres días para hablar con Putin....................esto ya va en serio


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (14 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> El otro día
> 
> 
> El otro día no se quién decía la manía que tenían los tanques Rusos de explotar y salir volando las torretas.
> ...



La cuarta foto son leopard 2a4 turcos reventados en Siria


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Mar 2022)

mucho de ese oro se lo entregaron los agentes sovieticos de la 2 republica española


----------



## ussser (14 Mar 2022)

Los cerdos de la secta quieren guerra. Es vomitivo escuchar a los que se llaman periodistas, hablar de rigor informativo, desde la zona.


----------



## visaman (14 Mar 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> El teatrillo no da para mas...q desmonten los decorados y ahora rumbo al Magreb...



sin esclarecer antes el secuestro de jarella por la CIA? nu se me parece precipitado


----------



## Dylan Leary (14 Mar 2022)

Empty shelves with sanitary pads and tampons in Auchan, Russia


----------



## golden graham (14 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Ojito que Macron se ha puesto el chándal de los paracas franceses y se ha dejado barba de tres días para hablar con Putin....................esto ya va en serio
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 982841



se cree Zelensky


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Son muñecos








Si no te he metido ya al ignore es por ella.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)

Fue Kissinger en la década de los setenta del siglo pasado, en su histórico discurso ante el pleno de Naciones Unidas, el que dijo aquello de 

*"Cuando te digo china china china del alma tu me contestas chinito de amol"*, creo que esta frase resumia la posición global del gigante asiático y no creo que haya variado desde entonces.


----------



## pirivi-parava (14 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Ojito que Macron se ha puesto el chándal de los paracas franceses y se ha dejado barba de tres días para hablar con Putin....................esto ya va en serio
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 982841



Macron se entera.... 
que la popularidad de Zelensky ha subido en 7,48 puntos desde que usa camista y forro polar militar!!


(ojo a la ceja levantada a lo Carlos Sobera)


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Mar 2022)

jugada maestra del pcch instigando a la horda a un suicidio al oeste, con 4 perras van a comprar todo el khanato


----------



## Pcranales (14 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Miquel Ramos es lo más maniqueo del mundo, izquierdismo acomplejado nivel leyenda.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (14 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> La claridad natural de los alemanes:
> 
> _"Los F-35 se *utilizarán principalmente para transportar los misiles atómicos estadounidenses* como parte de las operaciones de disuasión de la OTAN."_
> 
> Esto ha cambiado mucho amigos.



No os inventéis cosas hombre, los F-35 podrán llevar bombas nucleares de caida libre, igual que los F-16, F-15, etc...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Mar 2022)

solo le hace falta mearse en la puerta para redondear el desprecio absoluto al khan que refleja esa imagen



César Borgia dijo:


> Ojito que Macron se ha puesto el chándal de los paracas franceses y se ha dejado barba de tres días para hablar con Putin....................esto ya va en serio
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 982841


----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ostias un general otanico diciendo que los Rusos van bien, a este le dan el toque.



Está en la Reserva. Pocos toques le van a dar.


----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)

Hagan lo que hagan, QUE NO LO VAN A HACER, los chinos y chinas serán los más inteligentes: inventaron la pólvora y la usaron para hacer fuegos artificiales.


----------



## aretai (14 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



hay algo raro en los perfiles de los entrevistados:
1º 5 años de experiencia militar y que estudia arte y diseño
2º profesional del sector financiero y sin experiencia militar
3º ukro retornado


----------



## Impresionante (14 Mar 2022)

La cumbre de Versalles de la semana pasada sobre Ucrania fue un gran éxito. Para la campaña de reelección de Macron, por supuesto. Con 42 botellas de champagne, 72 botellas de Petrus, 10 kg de Kobe wagyu y 4 kilos de caviar.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (14 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Una grandísima lección de periodismo. Cuando el bombardeo es en zona de combate, la plantilla de la noticia es "Rusia bombardea a la población civil en... "

Cuando el bombardeo es en la retaguardia rusa y hasta el imbécil más lobotomizado y babeante entiende que los rusos no van a bombardear su retaguardia, el titular se vuelve inocentemente neutro: "un ataque con misiles causa múltiples víctimas en Donetsk". No hay sujeto: un ataque con misiles. ¿De quién? Bueno, de alguien. Tampoco está la expresión "población civil". Son simplemente "víctimas", pueden ser militares, civiles, quién sabe. Y, por supuesto, sin cuantificar. Con esto los medios occidentales ya pueden lavarse las manos y pasar al siguiente bombardeo ruso de una guardería. 

Todavía recuerdo el titular (pequeño, bien pequeño, debajo de una noticia sobre Paris Hilton) de El País sobre la masacre de la casa de los sindicatos de Odessa: "Muere medio centenar de personas en un incendio en Odessa." Con dos cojones, así. Mueren. Se murieron solas, tuvieron esa ocurrencia. Y los incendios también pasan así, repentina y espontáneamente.

Está claro que el lenguaje es un arma de guerra. De las más repugnantes, además.


----------



## Dylan Leary (14 Mar 2022)

Elon Musk, chairman of SpaceX and Tesla, has challenged Russian President Vladimir Putin to a duel.

"I challenge Vladimir Putin to a duel. The bet is Ukraine," he wrote on Twitter.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (14 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia es todo fachada. Basan su supuesto poder en la propaganda. No se si tendrán diezl mil tanques y mil aviones, pero la gran mayoría están mal mantenidos y solo valen para asustar.
> 
> Lo único que impide ponerles en su sitio es la amenaza nuclear.



Me temo que como los misiles tengan el mismo mantenimiento que el resto de su ejercito, lo mas probable es que la mitad estallen antes de despegar y la otra mitad caigan en Bielorusia.


----------



## gargamelix (14 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> No os inventéis cosas hombre, los F-35 podrán llevar bombas nucleares de caida libre, igual que los F-16, F-15, etc...



Por qué el Pentágono está equipando al F-35A con una bomba termonuclear. – Galaxia Militar


----------



## Impresionante (14 Mar 2022)

Pcranales dijo:


> Miquel Ramos es lo más maniqueo del mundo, izquierdismo acomplejado nivel leyenda.



Entonces no ha habido bombardeo?


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Mar 2022)

aretai dijo:


> hay algo raro en los perfiles de los entrevistados:
> 1º 5 años de experiencia militar y que estudia arte y diseño
> 2º profesional del sector financiero y sin experiencia militar
> 3º ukro retornado



Para encadenarlos por los tobillos a un poste de la luz y darles un Instalaza, van que chutan.


----------



## Skywalker22 (14 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Da igual que se haya desmentido ya por parte de China, vosotros a lo vuestro...



Mucha desinformación es lo que estamos viendo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Mar 2022)

muy psicopatica la formula del khan de establecer sus bases de bombarderos en bielorusia, pringar a los demas lo maximo posible, pvercachenko sujetando firme la palangana


----------



## kelden (14 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Correcto.
> 
> En realidad en este contexto Alemania y Francia deberían desarrollar su propio arsenal nuclear actualizado, Alemania no puede tener propio pero puede "almacenar" el francés igual que hace con el de EEUU. Es una tristeza llegar a eso pero es lo más prudente. A ver cuanto tardan en darse cuenta.



Si Alemania intenta tener armas nucleares a los franceses se les hincha la vena y la cosa puede acabar como el rosario de la aurora. Los alemanes han invadido 3 veces Francia en los últimos 150 años.

Y el horno no está para bollos: cuando los paises de la UE tengan que competir entre ellos por conseguir energía, estos últimos 80 años de "armonía" se van a ir a tomar por culo rápido. Ya visteis lo que pasó con las mascarillas y los respiradores, no? Exacto, que se los robaban unos a otros. Lo último que quieren los franceses es una Alemania con armas nucleares. Y hacen bien.


----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)

Yo opino que Rusia tiene armas de sobra pero pedir armas a China obedece a una maniobra estratégica para que China se posicione y de el paso de unirse al hijoPutin. 

Con ello Rusia lograría fortalecer la amenaza frente a Europa y EE.UU.


----------



## capitán almeida (14 Mar 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Me temo que como los misiles tengan el mismo mantenimiento que el resto de su ejercito, lo mas probable es que la mitad estallen antes de despegar y la otra mitad caigan en Bielorusia.



Pues ya es mala suerte la que han tenido vuestras cucarachas en Lvov ya....


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (14 Mar 2022)

__





Rusia ya está en bancarrota. Pretende amainar la tormenta vendiendo oro pero ni con un 20% de descuento consigue compradores







www.burbuja.info


----------



## gargamelix (14 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si Alemania intenta tener armas nucleares a los franceses se les hincha la vena y la cosa puede acabar como el rosario de la aurora. Los alemanes han invadido 3 veces Francia en los últimos 150 años.
> 
> Y el horna no está para bollos: cuando los paises de la UE tengan que competir entre ellos por conseguir energía estos últimos 80 años de "armonía" se van a ir a tomar por culo rápido. Ya visteis lo que pasó con las mascarillas y los respiradores, que se los robaban unos a otros. Lo último que quieren los franceses es una Alemania con armas nucleares. Y hacen bien.



Alemania y Francia están más unidos de lo que parece.


----------



## paconan (14 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Empty shelves with sanitary pads and tampons in Auchan, Russia




*Los productos de higiene y los productos químicos domésticos son cada vez más caros. P&G aumenta los precios de venta en un promedio del 40 % *

Las empresas globales que se negaron a invertir en la Federación Rusa en medio de la operación militar en Ucrania están revisando los precios de sus productos. Por ejemplo, P&G (Ariel, Fairy, Pampers, Gillette), un importante fabricante de productos químicos domésticos y de higiene, está elevando los precios de venta en un promedio de 40%, lo que se explica por el aumento en el costo de la logística, los materiales y la devaluación del rublo. La empresa suministró parte de sus productos a la Federación Rusa desde Polonia, por lo que ahora tiene que reconstruir radicalmente su logística, lo que inevitablemente aumenta el costo. 









P&G подчищает цены


Товары для гигиены и бытовая химия дорожают




www.kommersant.ru


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Mar 2022)

a mi me parece que el humo de fumanchu se ha introducido muy fuerte en todo el sistema ultracorrupto del kahanato, sino no se entiende este suicidio, propicio para que el pcch se haga con el imperio a coste de ganga

el kremlin es solo un titere de fu man chu, el khanato su despreciable moñeco


----------



## Edu.R (14 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si Alemania intenta tener armas nucleares a los franceses se les hincha la vena y la cosa puede acabar como el rosario de la aurora. Los alemanes han invadido 3 veces Francia en los últimos 150 años.
> 
> Y el horno no está para bollos: cuando los paises de la UE tengan que competir entre ellos por conseguir energía estos últimos 80 años de "armonía" se van a ir a tomar por culo rápido. Ya visteis lo que pasó con las mascarillas y los respiradores, que se los robaban unos a otros. Lo último que quieren los franceses es una Alemania con armas nucleares. Y hacen bien.



Que poco has aprendido.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Mar 2022)

naaa tranquilo que se ducharan con niquel y gas,



paconan dijo:


> *Los productos de higiene y los productos químicos domésticos son cada vez más caros. P&G aumenta los precios de venta en un promedio del 40 %*
> 
> Las empresas globales que se negaron a invertir en la Federación Rusa en medio de la operación militar en Ucrania están revisando los precios de sus productos. Por ejemplo, P&G (Ariel, Fairy, Pampers, Gillette), un importante fabricante de productos químicos domésticos y de higiene, está elevando los precios de venta en un promedio de 40%, lo que se explica por el aumento en el costo de la logística, los materiales y la devaluación del rublo. La empresa suministró parte de sus productos a la Federación Rusa desde Polonia, por lo que ahora tiene que reconstruir radicalmente su logística, lo que inevitablemente aumenta el costo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Impresionante (14 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero si ha dicho que va a pagar la deuda en Rublos, qué cojones


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sr. del Cojon (14 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Pues ya es mala suerte la que han tenido vuestras cucarachas en Lvov ya....



¿Se te ha reventado alguna almorrana?


----------



## crocodile (14 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Solo han ido 2 millones. Que h d.p.


----------



## Fauna iberica (14 Mar 2022)

Están haciéndose eco algunos mass- mierda y cuentas twiteras pro-otan que la masacre de hoy en donestk la ha hecho el ejército ucraniano.
Extraño cuando menos, se les habrá escapado, o hay un giro del guión?.


----------



## EGO (14 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> a 40$ barril lo quiero ver



Inflacion-->recesion--->bajada del precio del petroleo.

Este subidon que estamos viendo es debido a los billoncejos que han creado de la nada la FED y el BCE estos ultimos años.

La guerra es la excusa para que los precios se ajusten a la masa monetaria.El subidon de precios que estamos viendo es por haber retrasado lo inevitable y por eso ahora va a ser brutal y de golpe.

Lo que pasa esque la mafia jazarita ya no quiere otro ciclo economico mas y con esta recesion que se avecina se impondra el reset y despues la distopica dictadura tecno-comunista del famoso "no tendras nada,pero seras feliz".

Putin solo es una marioneta.El villano malvado de pelicula que ha iniciado la III guerra mundial con la que nos van a "resetear" a todos.


----------



## DonCrisis (14 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Ojito que Macron se ha puesto el chándal de los paracas franceses y se ha dejado barba de tres días para hablar con Putin....................esto ya va en serio
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 982841



Fantástico look de universitario con resaca


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (14 Mar 2022)

Konrad poco a poco va cambiando de opinión


----------



## mazuste (14 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Vaya con el Sergey. Es el único listo por lo que dice en este artículo de opereta



El Craig Robert, con su persistente "presión" para que Rusia embista, profundice y escale,
va a lo que va... que no es lo que algunos interpretan, creyendo que hace un favor a Rusia.


----------



## paconan (14 Mar 2022)

Ópera de Odessa









estatua del duque de Richelieu en Odessa


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

"El ataque al campo de entrenamiento de Yavorovsky en la región de Lviv confirma el peligro de suministrar armas a Kiev, por lo que Hungría mantendrá su decisión y no enviará tropas ni armas a Ucrania”, dijo el ministro de Exteriores, Peter Szijjarto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Mar 2022)

@alnitak 1 euro 120 rublos y eso que está el cambio secuestrado por el khan. Pero aun estan dandole a las reservas, liquidando el oro, cuando no les quede nada, preparate para ver un inflacion weimariana gracas a la impresora del khan.

disfrutaZ, hambre y piojos


----------



## Impresionante (14 Mar 2022)

El ataque con un misil táctico Tochka-U en el centro de Donetsk de este lunes *mató a 20 civiles y dejó a 28 personas heridas*, incluidos niños, informó el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, Ígor Konashénkov. 

"El uso de este tipo de armas en una ciudad en la que no hay posiciones de tiro de fuerzas armadas, es decir, el ataque deliberado a civiles, es *un crimen de guerra*", declaró Konashénkov. Según el vocero, la carga de la ojiva del misil con munición de racimo demuestra que el objetivo del ataque de los nacionalistas era matar al mayor número posible de civiles.

El portavoz de Defensa sostuvo que "todo esto confirma una vez más el *carácter nazi y antihumano* del actual régimen gobernante en Ucrania".

Por su parte, el secretario de prensa del Kremlin, Dmitri Peskov, también denunció que se trató de *una agresión contra la población civil*. "Es ciertamente un ataque contra civiles", afirmó Peskov, al ser preguntado si el Kremlin considera el ataque como un atentado.

Asimismo, el portavoz presidencial ruso aseveró que los nacionalistas ucranianos actúan siguiendo los consejos de los países occidentales. "Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas [...] *parecen actuar con sugerencias y con la metodología de sus amos de ultramar*", expresó.

Anteriormente esta jornada, el líder de la República Popular de Donetsk, Denís Pushilin, informó que las fuerzas ucranianas lanzaron un misil táctico Tochka-U que fue derribado en el centro de la ciudad de Donetsk. Pushilin precisó que el misil tenía una ojiva con munición de racimo, cuyo uso en zonas residenciales es calificado internacionalmente como un crimen de guerra.

. Ministerio de Defensa ruso: El ataque con un misil táctico Tochka-U en el centro de Donetsk mató a 20 civiles


----------



## Pcranales (14 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Entonces no ha habido bombardeo?



Sisi, no lo niego, los hay desde 2014, no es mi intención hacer una falacia de autoridad, pero todo lo que el tipo este pone en su twitter responde a oscuros intereses


----------



## kelden (14 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Alemania y Francia están más unidos de lo que parece.



Cuando hay pa'todos todo va bien. Cuando no, problemas.

De todas formas los otaneros siempre decis lo enemigos que son chinos y rusos. Chinos y rusos no han guerreado ni la décima parte que alemanes y franceses.


----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)

Un desmentido de Rusia y China es equivalente a una promesa de Sánchez.


----------



## computer_malfuction (14 Mar 2022)

Y una de los HDGP que nos gobiernan.


----------



## vettonio (14 Mar 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Los cerdos de la secta quieren guerra. Es vomitivo escuchar a los que se llaman periodistas, hablar de rigor informativo, desde la zona.



Déjales, desde lo del misil bengala no se como han tenido valor para seguir en antena.
En otros casos llega uno a la tienda y te encuentras con el cartel de "cerrado por cambio de negocio"


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (14 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia es todo fachada. Basan su supuesto poder en la propaganda. No se si tendrán diezl mil tanques y mil aviones, pero la gran mayoría están mal mantenidos y solo valen para asustar.
> 
> Lo único que impide ponerles en su sitio es la amenaza nuclear.



Donde menos propaganda hacen es donde mejor estan.

YATES


----------



## Kreonte (14 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Ojito que Macron se ha puesto el chándal de los paracas franceses y se ha dejado barba de tres días para hablar con Putin....................esto ya va en serio
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 982841



Zelinski Mode on.


----------



## computer_malfuction (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)

Unos piden armas para defenderse y otros piden armas para invadir a un país vecino por ansias de expansión, la diferencia es considerable. China debe mirar muy mucho lo que le conviene: ayudar a un genocida o mantenerse neutral como hasta ahora e intentar mediar para frenar al dictador. 

Ellos sabrán lo que les conviene, quienes son los que mantienen a su población de 1,414,350.000 personas, y no creo que sea Rusia.


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Donde menos propaganda hacen es donde mejor estan.
> 
> YATES



Los yates obviamente tampoco los construyen ellos...hay que ver, con esas mentes privilegiadas.
Se ve que estaban cargando energías, ahora nos van a sorprender con su talento.


----------



## midelburgo (14 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Ojito que Macron se ha puesto el chándal de los paracas franceses y se ha dejado barba de tres días para hablar con Putin....................esto ya va en serio
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 982841



Eso no es nada. Pdr Snchz se llevaria a la entrevista a la cabra de la legion. Le harian un establo provisional en el Falcon.


----------



## gargamelix (14 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Cuando hay pa'todos todo va bien. Cuando no, problemas.
> 
> De todas formas los otaneros siempre decis lo enemigos que son chinos y rusos. Chinos y rusos no han guerreado ni la décima parte que alemanes y franceses.



Que no me guste un pelo Putin no quiere decir que sea fanboy de la OTAN por el uso que hace EEUU de la organización. Por eso decía que sería mejor para Alemania tener una fuerza nuclear disuasoria propia junto a Francia. Así la última palabra es de EEUU.


----------



## Kreonte (14 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Elon Musk, chairman of SpaceX and Tesla, has challenged Russian President Vladimir Putin to a duel.
> 
> "I challenge Vladimir Putin to a duel. The bet is Ukraine," he wrote on Twitter.



Esto lo estaba diciendo yo el otro día en casa, qué humano sería que los lideres se batiesen a un duelo a muerte.


----------



## Dylan Leary (14 Mar 2022)

Israel will join (Ізраїль не стане маршрутом для обходу санкцій проти РФ - очільник МЗС Яїр Лапід) sanctions against Russia over the war in Ukraine, Israeli Foreign Minister Yair Lapid said.

"Israel will not be a loophole in circumventing sanctions imposed on Russia by the United States and other Western countries. Lapid.


----------



## midelburgo (14 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> .
> 
> ¿Se debe considerar al Greco español, veneciano o cretense? Joseph Conrad ¿Inglés o alemán?



Todo el mundo sabe que Guttemberg era frances de Estrasburgo y Kant, ruso de Kaliningrado.


----------



## kelden (14 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Que no me guste un pelo Putin no quiere decir que sea fanboy de la OTAN por el uso que hace EEUU de la organización. Por eso decía que sería mejor para Alemania tener una fuerza nuclear disuasoria propia junto a Francia. Así la última palabra es de EEUU.



Francia nunca va a permitir eso. Es "casus belli" para ellos. Costó dios y ayuda convencerlos de la reunificación y hubo casi que amenazarles. Ni hartos de grifa van a permitir una Alemania con armas nucleares. Ni francia va a compartir nunca su arsenal con nadie. 

En realidad ningún pais europeo va a permitir eso. Dos guerras mundiales les avalan.


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Mar 2022)

Las miserias de los chupapollas juntaletras con sus "mierdos", no solo les pagan un arruñao por sus mentiras a "píe de noticia", sino que encima los dejan tirados y se desentienden cuando vienen malas. El New Trolas Times lo ha hecho con el que murió ayer, pero es algo habitual parece. Vaya profesión basurienta y arrastrada, no solo són mamporreros y mentirosos, además es que són subnormales completos, es preferible limpiar cagaderos y ojetes cagados de viejo en residencias, que ser periolisto.


----------



## vettonio (14 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Que no me guste un pelo Putin no quiere decir que sea fanboy de la OTAN por el uso que hace EEUU de la organización. Por eso decía que sería mejor para Alemania tener una fuerza nuclear disuasoria propia junto a Francia. Así la última palabra es de EEUU.



No creo que vaya por ahí el tema.

Las bombas son americanas y tendrán la llave.
Lo de los f35, es para entendernos, como hacer de "mulas"


----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)

Rusia fue siempre un gran bluf. Suelen serlo los paises comunistas con esos enormes desfiles militares y manipulación mediatica de masas aborregadas.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (14 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si Alemania intenta tener armas nucleares a los franceses se les hincha la vena y la cosa puede acabar como el rosario de la aurora. Los alemanes han invadido 3 veces Francia en los últimos 150 años.
> 
> Y el horno no está para bollos: cuando los paises de la UE tengan que competir entre ellos por conseguir energía, estos últimos 80 años de "armonía" se van a ir a tomar por culo rápido. Ya visteis lo que pasó con las mascarillas y los respiradores, no? Exacto, que se los robaban unos a otros. Lo último que quieren los franceses es una Alemania con armas nucleares. Y hacen bien.



Alemania hace muchos años que hace lo que le sale de los....

Los USA con Trump no querian que hiciera el NORD STREAM 2 y se le pasaron por los webs....

Esta gente cuando toma decisiones no son de cara a la galeria. Se sienten engañados por los rusos despues de estos 20 años, y eso para un aleman.....


----------



## BananeroGrone (14 Mar 2022)

El ridículo del ejercito Ruso es histórico.


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> La cumbre de Versalles de la semana pasada sobre Ucrania fue un gran éxito. Para la campaña de reelección de Macron, por supuesto. Con 42 botellas de champagne, 72 botellas de Petrus, 10 kg de Kobe wagyu y 4 kilos de caviar.



Beluga del Caspio, imagino. Eso es una señal de buena voluntad, hombre.


----------



## aretai (14 Mar 2022)

BananeroGrone dijo:


> El ridículo del ejercito Ruso es histórico.



¿por qué?


----------



## midelburgo (14 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Elon Musk, chairman of SpaceX and Tesla, has challenged Russian President Vladimir Putin to a duel.
> 
> "I challenge Vladimir Putin to a duel. The bet is Ukraine," he wrote on Twitter.



Entiendo entonces que Ucrania es de Elon Musk, o sus colegas, para hacer con ella lo que quiera.


----------



## Expected (14 Mar 2022)

BananeroGrone dijo:


> El ridículo del ejercito Ruso es histórico.



Histórico va a ser cuando pagues el litro de diésel a 3€...y tengas que llevar a tu pareja en el autobús para salir de copas (eso sí va a ser grandioso).


----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)

El hijoPutin está acabado y lo sabe el chino, que lo va a dejar tirado, los rusos están condenados al ostracismo y a la ruina económica, y nadie les va a ayudar, a menos que pongan la cabeza de Putin en una pica.


----------



## Zhukov (14 Mar 2022)

No puedo subir vídeos ni fotos de Telegram así que os paso este enlace para que lo difundáis entre vuestros contactos









Девушка рыдала, обнимая мертвую мать: ракетный удар ВСУ убил 20 человек в центре Донецка


Спецкор kp.ru Дмитрий Стешин передает с места событий [фото, видео]




www.kp.ru





Hijos de puta es poco, lo peor es que llevan haciendo esto años multiplicado por cientos de veces


----------



## gargamelix (14 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> No creo que vaya por ahí el tema.
> 
> Las bombas son americanas y tendrán la llave.
> Lo de los f35, es para entendernos, como hacer de "mulas"



Eso mismo estaba comentando.


----------



## El-Mano (14 Mar 2022)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Calibre 5.56:
> 
> " Los modelos L, LC y LV adoptaron la modificación de la OTAN de usar la munición del 5.56x45mm. El motivo de este cambio de calibre se debe a que se pensaba que una munición más pequeña no sería letal contra el enemigo, lo que produciría en vez de una baja un herido en el ejército rival. Un herido necesita atención médica, agua, hace que el avance de las tropas sea más lento, e incluso desmoraliza a las líneas enemigas. "
> 
> ...



Si no recuerdo mal, lo que escuché en un podcast y ya no era solamente quejas del arma, eran las quejas de que al reducir el calibre, las balas a veces se desviaban con la vegetación... cuando los M14 no tenían ese problema... Y como "salió rana" el calibre, que en un principio lo tenían todo a favor, el marketing el fabricante trabajó para inventarse e inoculcar a las tropas que era mejor herir que matar....

La realidad es que eso de herir parece ser un mito. Cada calibre tiene sus ventajas y desventajas ysu elección dependerá del uso previsto. Al ser el 5.56 un poco menos potente tuvieron que recurrir al mito para convencer a la tropa de sus virtudes.

Este tipo lo resume bién. Y de hecho aprueba el 5.56 en Vietnam.


----------



## capitán almeida (14 Mar 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> ¿Se te ha reventado alguna almorrana?



Más bien desgarro anal que tuvisteis este domingo


----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)

Tú no eres consciente de que eres un HIJODELAGRANPUTA...... payaso de mierda.....


----------



## gargamelix (14 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Francia nunca va a permitir eso. Es "casus belli" para ellos. Costó dios y ayuda convencerlos de la reunificación y hubo casi que amenazarles. Ni hartos de grifa van a permitir una Alemania con armas nucleares. Ni francia va a compartir nunca su arsenal con nadie.
> 
> En realidad ningún pais europeo va a permitir eso. Dos guerras mundiales les avalan.



No he dicho que Alemania vaya a desarrollar su propio armamento nuclear de forma independiente en ningún momento, he dicho que la estrategia de disuasión nuclear, incluso en el marco otan es preferible realizarla junto a Francia que junto a EEUU.


----------



## Perchas (14 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


> "Putin no ataca Kiev porque es la Covadonga de los rusos"
> 
> 
> Pedro Pitarch sabe de lo que habla. El teniente general retirado del Ejército de Tierra español fue jefe de la división de Logística del Estado Mayor del
> ...



El mejor análisis leido de este conflicto, al pan, pan y al vino, vino


----------



## capitán almeida (14 Mar 2022)

Muy desatados andan las ratas del otanfato, debe estar la cosa jodida....


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (14 Mar 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Histórico va a ser cuando pagues el litro de diésel a 3€...y tengas que llevar a tu pareja en el autobús para salir de copas (eso sí va a ser grandioso).



¿Compartes las opiniones de Pedro Sanchez?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fmercury1980 (14 Mar 2022)

Las cuestiones más candentes del día de hoy son las siguientes:

-¿Capturarán los rusos Ugledar, en el frente de Zaporiyia?
-¿Alcanzarán las milicias de la República Popular de Donetsk el río Kalmius, desde el distrito oriental de Mariupol? ¿Cuánto durarán los ucranianos en la planta de acero Azovstal? Allí no hay edificios residenciales, y los rusos pueden bombardear a placer.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## arriondas (14 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> naaa tranquilo que se ducharan con niquel y gas,



Marcas locales, que hay muchas. Como en cualquier sitio. De todas formas, suele haber muchas ofertas, incluyendo esas marcas. He comprado estos días productos de marcas extranjeras a buen precio.


----------



## Kreonte (14 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> No he dicho que Alemania vaya a desarrollar su propio armamento nuclear de forma independiente en ningún momento, he dicho que la estrategia de disuasión nuclear, incluso en el marco otan es preferible realizarla junto a Francia que junto a EEUU.



En este caso debería ser un proyecto impulsado por todos los países comunitarios, un proyecto en común, bajo el control de todos. En caso de disolución de la UE se repartirían las armas en función de la contribución que hayan tenido.


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> No puedo subir vídeos ni fotos de Telegram así que os paso este enlace para que lo difundáis entre vuestros contactos
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Tremenda imagen que da una idea perfecta de la clase de explosivo usado, absolutamente criminal.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (14 Mar 2022)

Nikolaev


----------



## Impresionante (14 Mar 2022)

El Su-25 es una obra de arte voladora. Este fue alcanzado por un MANPAD. Y VOLÓ DE REGRESO A LA BASE.


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El ataque con un misil táctico Tochka-U en el centro de Donetsk de este lunes *mató a 20 civiles y dejó a 28 personas heridas*, incluidos niños, informó el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, Ígor Konashénkov.
> 
> "El uso de este tipo de armas en una ciudad en la que no hay posiciones de tiro de fuerzas armadas, es decir, el ataque deliberado a civiles, es *un crimen de guerra*", declaró Konashénkov. Según el vocero, la carga de la ojiva del misil con munición de racimo demuestra que el objetivo del ataque de los nacionalistas era matar al mayor número posible de civiles.
> 
> ...



Este caso es un ejemplo de que no todo tiene por qué ser blanco o negro y de que a falta de datos no se puede afirmar nada. Parece ser que es verdad que el lanzamiento ha sido ucraniano y que los muertos y heridos son civiles. Por otra parte, al parecer el misil ha sido derribado por el ejército ruso sobre la ciudad donde ha caído. No sabemos hacia dónde iba dirigido, si hacia dentro de la ciudad, o simplemente de paso hacia un objetivo militar en las afueras, en cuyo caso las culpas como mínimo estarían compartidas. Tampoco se puede dar veracidad sin más datos a lo de que la carga era de tipo racimo. Sobre ninguna de esas dudas hay información de momento (y probablemente nunca la haya, como todo en esta guerra en cuanto a ataques concretos).


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## arriondas (14 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Las miserias de los chupapollas juntaletras con sus "mierdos", no solo les pagan un arruñao por sus mentiras a "píe de noticia", sino que encima los dejan tirados y se desentienden cuando vienen malas. El New Trolas Times lo ha hecho con el que murió ayer, pero es algo habitual parece. Vaya profesión basurienta y arrastrada, no solo són mamporreros y mentirosos, además es que són subnormales completos, es preferible limpiar cagaderos y ojetes cagados de viejo en residencias, que ser periolisto.



Yo no tendría estómago para currar de plumilla. Son unos arrastrados, en todos los sentidos. Encima de ser unos amorales, los que les pagan les chulean.


----------



## Trajanillo (14 Mar 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Me temo que como los misiles tengan el mismo mantenimiento que el resto de su ejercito, lo mas probable es que la mitad estallen antes de despegar y la otra mitad caigan en Bielorusia.



Diselo a los mercenarios que comprobaron la puntería de sus misiles.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (14 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Diselo a los mercenarios que comprobaron la puntería de sus misiles.



Me refiero a los nucelares. Cohetes sabe fabricar hasta la chata. Lo demas es saturacion.


----------



## alnitak (14 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El Su-25 es una obra de arte voladora. Este fue alcanzado por un MANPAD. Y VOLÓ DE REGRESO A LA BASE.




LA TECNOLOGIA RUSA ES LA HOSTIA

NO COMO LAS MIERDAS DE LA OTAN QUE SE CAE CONTINUAMENTE... 

TODOS LOS F-XX SON BASURA


----------



## Abu-Yunis (14 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Esa debe de ser la cola para repartir ayuda humanitaria rusa, y algunos se impacientan porque les tarda en llegar.


----------



## gargamelix (14 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> En este caso debería ser un proyecto impulsado por todos los países comunitarios, un proyecto en común, bajo el control de todos. En caso de disolución de la UE se repartirían las armas en función de la contribución que hayan tenido.



Bueno no sé lo que tienen en la cabeza en Rumania. 

Para Alemania sí es muy claro esto, ya existe una alianza estratégica con Francia y falta que se den cuenta los políticos de que esto es necesario ahora. 

Ya llevan muchas realidades aceptadas en poco tiempo los pobres, tampoco se puede pedir peras a un olmo. Pero en algún momento será así porque la realidad obliga.


----------



## alnitak (14 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>




TENEMSO AL PAYASO EN EL FORO ???

HABEIS MATADO CIENTOS DE CIVILES EN MARIPOUL HOY Y TODAVIA TIENES LA JETA DE APARECER POR AQUI MIERDA INMUNDA


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (14 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Tremenda imagen que da una idea perfecta de la clase de explosivo usado, absolutamente criminal.



Uffffff, ya te digo, casi como una termobarica, 

PRO PA GAN DA


----------



## Expected (14 Mar 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> ¿Compartes las opiniones de Pedro Sanchez?



De gilipollas no opino. No vale la pena.


----------



## alnitak (14 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Las miserias de los chupapollas juntaletras con sus "mierdos", no solo les pagan un arruñao por sus mentiras a "píe de noticia", sino que encima los dejan tirados y se desentienden cuando vienen malas. El New Trolas Times lo ha hecho con el que murió ayer, pero es algo habitual parece. Vaya profesión basurienta y arrastrada, no solo són mamporreros y mentirosos, además es que són subnormales completos, es preferible limpiar cagaderos y ojetes cagados de viejo en residencias, que ser periolisto.




ESTA MAS QUE DEMOSTRADO QUEEL GILIPOLLAS ESE ERA DE LA CIA Y LO MATARON LOS UKROS


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Mar 2022)

si el khan pide ayuda a fumanchu, que se prepare apagar el COSTE en sanciones que habria contra china. Fumanchu no se chupa el dedo y exigira ese coste x2. Cosa que el khanato sencillamente no puede pagar,porque una afectacion del 1% al pib chino ya vale todo el khanato, a menos que entrege directamente territorio a espuertas y que fumanchu entienda que no va a poder conseguirlo mediante sus propias redes de corrupcion siberiana eso que le entrega.

Vamos, fumanchu va a sangrar lo maximo a la horda con el minimo coste de prestigio internacional.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (14 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> TENEMSO AL PAYASO EN EL FORO ???
> 
> HABEIS MATADO CIENTOS DE CIVILES EN MARIPOUL HOY Y TODAVIA TIENES LA JETA DE APARECER POR AQUI MIERDA INMUNDA



No entiendo a que te refieres. Estoy de acuerdo en lo que los rusos matan civiles.


----------



## NEKRO (14 Mar 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> Parece que se han equivocado y han entrevistado al chuky de cieza. Por lo menos los pastillones son legales, ya me quedo más tranquilo.



Y tienes que ir con licencia de armas, eeeeeh que si se te olvida la licencia vienen los picoletos CABALLERO CABALLERO su licencia esta caducada y te echan de Ucrania.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (14 Mar 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> QUé raro.
> 
> 
> Por cierto, una pregunta a foreros. El otro día quise bajarme imágenes del conflicto desde 2014 y me encontré que han eliminado liveleak y todos los enlaces que tenía guardados ya no valen para nada.
> ...



No es raro lego.
Lo que era conocido como la izquierda anda fuera de juego. El aparato propagandistico es tan potente, que los ha pillafo con el pie cambiado y no saben si defender a la OTAN y los EEUU, alos nazis, a los comunistas, o a su puta madre. 
Y de la desaparicion de material grafico y periodístico, internet simplemente es otro desde hace 2 años, cuando con el cobiz entramos en 1984 de cabeza.


----------



## kelden (14 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Alemania hace muchos años que hace lo que le sale de los....
> 
> Los USA con Trump no querian que hiciera el NORD STREAM 2 y se le pasaron por los webs....
> 
> Esta gente cuando toma decisiones no son de cara a la galeria. Se sienten engañados por los rusos despues de estos 20 años, y eso para un aleman.....



Si a Alemania se le ocurre plantear eso y se pone en serio a ello, se pondrían de acuerdo rusos y franceses para borrarlos del mapa. Puedes estar segurísimo.


----------



## Covid Bryant (14 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Mascarilleros de mierda a ver si china los pone firmes de una puta vez, se acabó la hegemonía otanera, es la hora de comer polla ruso-china.


----------



## piru (14 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Su-25SM3 que aterrizó con éxito después de ser dañado por el fuego de MANPADS ucranianos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 982592
> Ver archivo adjunto 982593
> Ver archivo adjunto 982594



Hay un debate con la posición de los motores. Dicen que la posición más alta de los motores del A10 está más protegida de ataques que el SU25, pero se ve que el ruski también aguanta y en esa posición además protege al piloto.


----------



## Trajanillo (14 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


> Y una de los HDGP que nos gobiernan.



Que mala ostia se me está poniendo con este puto gobierno...


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (14 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si a Alemania se le ocurre plantear eso y se pone en serio a ello, se pondrían de acuerdo rusos y franceses para borrarlos del mapa. Puedes estar segurísimo.



De acuerdo rusos y franceses.....


Vaya tela


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (14 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Que mala ostia se me está poniendo con este puto gobierno...



Si gobierna vox baja la gasolina y se acaba la guerra. 

Me lo ha dicho mi cuñado


----------



## Roedr (14 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Que no me guste un pelo Putin no quiere decir que sea fanboy de la OTAN por el uso que hace EEUU de la organización. Por eso decía que* sería mejor para Alemania tener una fuerza nuclear disuasoria propia junto a Francia.* Así la última palabra es de EEUU.



con el talento político-militar que caracteriza históricamente a los alemanes casi estamos más seguros dándole nukes a los chechenos


----------



## kelden (14 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> De acuerdo rusos y franceses.....
> 
> 
> Vaya tela



Puedes estar seguro de que se pondrían de acuerdo. Ambos temen a los alemanes como a la peste y por buenos motivos.


----------



## Fauna iberica (14 Mar 2022)

Los coreanos, otros perros lameculos de los yankis, llevan tragando mierda usana desde hace más de 70 años y todavía quieren más.


----------



## kelden (14 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> con el talento político-militar que caracteriza históricamente a los alemanes casi estamos más seguros dándole nukes a los chechenos



Por no decir que ningún pais europeo va a tragar con eso. Lo que les faltaba a los alemanes para soñar con el IV Reich


----------



## jimmyjump (14 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Pero si ha dicho que va a pagar la deuda en Rublos, qué cojones



Que no se lo van a aceptar


----------



## Michael_Knight (14 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Ópera de Odessa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esperando a los nazis, como en 1941


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Covid Bryant (14 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



En nada controlan todo al este del dniper, luego dicen los otaneros que van lentos y tal


----------



## coscorron (14 Mar 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Ahora mismo están con la campaña de "cerrar los cielos" sin darse cuenta de que eso significaría la guerra. Y la gente no es consciente de eso, no saben ni siquiera lo que significaría eso. Es alucinante el nivel de ignorancia y desinformación y es por desidida porque medios para informarse hay. Otra cosa es que quieras hacerlo.



La campaña no es cerrar los cielos es cerrar los cielos a la aviacion rusa para que queden despejados para la aviación OTAN ... Es evidente que Rusia no va a consentir que machaquen a sus tropas desde el aire los aviones de la OTAN - Ucrania. Para hacer eso se rinde y le dan las llaves del Kremlin a Biden y ya esta. Es un sinsentido, ese paso te lleva directo a la III GM.


----------



## Bartleby (14 Mar 2022)

Corresponsales en la zona de guerra hablan de misil disparado por tropas ucranianas y un señor, desde el sofá de su casa, lo cuestiona, porque no encaja bien en la línea argumental que él viene desarrollando


----------



## Mabuse (14 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Todo el mundo sabe que Guttemberg era frances de Estrasburgo y Kant, ruso de Kaliningrado.



Y como Descartes, amigos de apropiarse méritos de otros.


----------



## crocodile (14 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Yo te digo que te sueltan en Moscú sin saber dónde has caído y, salvo el alfabeto cirílico y que no entiendes lo que hablan, no encuentras diferencias básicas con Berlín, Londres o Madrid.



Que no hombre, que me han dicho las tv OTAN españolas que Rusia no es Europa, es más en la plaza roja vi presencialmente como los rusos desayunan niños crudos por la mañana


----------



## Trajanillo (14 Mar 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Me refiero a los nucelares. Cohetes sabe fabricar hasta la chata. Lo demas es saturacion.



Bueno, esperemos no tener que comprobar su puntería y fiabilidad.


----------



## Covid Bryant (14 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Por un capricho del hijoPutin la cantidad de inocentes que están cayendo.
> 
> Vergonzoso lo que puede hacer la codicia de un loco japuta.



Npc subnormal rebuznando y con 70k sms lol


----------



## McNulty (14 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Francia nunca va a permitir eso. Es "casus belli" para ellos. Costó dios y ayuda convencerlos de la reunificación y hubo casi que amenazarles. Ni hartos de grifa van a permitir una Alemania con armas nucleares. Ni francia va a compartir nunca su arsenal con nadie.
> 
> En realidad ningún pais europeo va a permitir eso. Dos guerras mundiales les avalan.



En el fondo el argumento histórico es bastante absurdo. Todo obedece a presiones geopolíticas y de lobby (en este caso más yankee que francés). Alemania claro que puede tener la bomba. Por qué no? Y hezpaña, uzbekistán o marruecos si quieren. El caso es que detrás están los USA que te van a meter unas sanciones del copón por intentar ser un país soberano. Cada país que tiene la bomba, es un país que no es vasallo de los intereses norteamericanos. Fíjate hasta una mierdecilla de país como es bestkorea no se han atrevido ni a tocarles. Korea del norte sin la bomba hoy sería otra Siria.
Es un tema político no histórico, al canciller alemán que se le ocurra tal cosa pues se lo cargarían y punto.


----------



## Zhukov (14 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Este caso es un ejemplo de que no todo tiene por qué ser blanco o negro y de que a falta de datos no se puede afirmar nada. Parece ser que es verdad que el lanzamiento ha sido ucraniano y que los muertos y heridos son civiles. Por otra parte, al parecer el misil ha sido derribado por el ejército ruso sobre la ciudad donde ha caído. No sabemos hacia dónde iba dirigido, si hacia dentro de la ciudad,



No hay que andarse con tantas precauciones llevan desde el primer día de la ofensiva disparando misiles contra el centro de Donetsk, y por la trayectoria ya se sabe que iba a matar gente en el centro. El objetivo era la administración civil regional.




> Tampoco se puede dar veracidad sin más datos a lo de que la carga era de tipo racimo



Un cohete normal como los que han derribado antes, de haber estallado habría creado un gran cráter.

En su lugar se ven impactos de metralla de pequeñas cargas como este, que está en el enlace que he puesto









Девушка рыдала, обнимая мертвую мать: ракетный удар ВСУ убил 20 человек в центре Донецка


Спецкор kp.ru Дмитрий Стешин передает с места событий [фото, видео]




www.kp.ru












No hay embudo, el agujero es casi circular por lo que el proyectil cayó en vertical, como también confirma el patrón de marcas de metralla en derredor, la carcasa del cohete es visible, etc, seguro que si buscan encuentran la carcasa dispensadora de bombas de racimo.

El que tenga experiencia con estas cosas lo ve fácilmente. No es un cohete de Grad, ni una granada de cañón, ni una bomba de mortero. Ha sido un proyectil de pequeño calibre. Las bombas de racimo matan porque cubren un área extensa con docenas o centenares de pequeñas bombas como esta.


Todo indica que el misil fue destruido en el aire pero que al menos uno de los proyectiles de racimo quedó intacto y cayó a tierra. Seguramente sea esa bomba la que ha causado las víctimas. Puede que haya más impactos.


Dentro de la tragedia, que ha sido mala suerte, podría haber sido diez veces peor.


----------



## Arraki (14 Mar 2022)

Traducido del ruso:
La situación en la región de Járkov. POV exclusivo de las fuerzas especiales rusas.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (14 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Bueno, esperemos no tener que comprobar su puntería y fiabilidad.



me la pela. Lo tengo claro es que ningun maton barato me va a amedrentar. El hijo puta de Putin nos ha amenazado. No puede salir vivo de esta.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (14 Mar 2022)

Creo que esto va aquí no ???


----------



## Expected (14 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Que mala ostia se me está poniendo con este puto gobierno...



Pero lo de poner teletrabajo obligatorio para no gastar gasolina....de eso nada no?


----------



## kelden (14 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> En el fondo el argumento histórico es bastante absurdo. Todo obedece a presiones geopolíticas y de lobby (en este caso más yankee que francés). Alemania claro que puede tener la bomba. Por qué no? Y hezpaña, uzbekistán o marruecos si quieren. El caso es que detrás están los USA que te van a meter unas sanciones del copón por intentar ser un país soberano. Cada país que tiene la bomba, es un país que no es vasallo de los intereses norteamericanos. Fíjate hasta una mierdecilla de país como es bestkorea no se han atrevido ni a tocarles. Korea del norte sin la bomba hoy sería otra Siria.
> Es un tema político no histórico, al canciller alemán que se le ocurra tal cosa pues se lo cargarían y punto.



Ya te digo que en europa se armaría la de dios si los alemanes lo intentan. Coño .... que han arrasao el continente dos veces ....


----------



## Bishop (14 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Enorme qué? Filósofos, escritores, directores, músicos, arquitectos rusos se cuentan con los dedos de una mano. Si me dices Italia, Francia, Alemania vale, pero Rusia? Hasta los holandeses que son cuatro gatos tienen pintores más famosos que Rusia.
> 
> Los rusos siempre han tenido envidia de la parte occidental europea, más civilizada y refinada, menos primitiva y cateta.



Con músicos solamente, te faltan dedos.


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> Ese es el auténtico fracaso de la dictadura de Putin. La occidentalización es inevitable. De aquí al verano tenemos una Maidan en la Plaza Roja de Moscú.



Yo también lo creo, la "chinificación" de Rusia va a ser un fracaso. San Petersburgo es sobre todo una ciudad báltica, europea y occidental.


----------



## Arraki (14 Mar 2022)

Traducido del ruso:

El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa ha publicado imágenes de la destrucción del lugar de despliegue de MLRS ucranianos y misiles para ellos.


----------



## Mabuse (14 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> LA TECNOLOGIA RUSA ES LA HOSTIA
> 
> NO COMO LAS MIERDAS DE LA OTAN QUE SE CAE CONTINUAMENTE...
> 
> TODOS LOS F-XX SON BASURA



También es el piloto, en lo de las Malvinas un argentino con un boquete en el ala se las apañó para ventilarse un vión inglés y agujerear un barco antes de que el ala terminara de romperse. No recuerdo si fue capaz de saltar tras perder el ala o si saltó antes.


----------



## ussser (14 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Déjales, desde lo del misil bengala no se como han tenido valor para seguir en antena.
> En otros casos llega uno a la tienda y te encuentras con el cartel de "cerrado por cambio de negocio"



Hablan de 3 guerra mundial con una ligereza que me quedo pasmado, por un puto puñado de euros.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (14 Mar 2022)

Por pedir que no quede.


----------



## McNulty (14 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ya te digo que en europa se armaría la de dios si los alemanes lo intentan.



Se liaría por los anglos que se les acabaría el troleo a europea. Porque quien es Francia o UK para decir a Alemania que no puede tener armas nucleares?

El tema es que alemania está en tal estado de sumisión que es imposible que eso siquiera se plantee.


----------



## morpheus2010 (14 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


> Y una de los HDGP que nos gobiernan.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Hay muchas señales. Apoyo militar encubierto a los ukros, incluido de alta tecnología (satélites, logística), declaraciones varias de líderes occidentales, presión a China para que el aislamiento de Rusia sea total, recrudecimiento de sanciones este fin de semana, movimientos en países fronterizos de la OTAN, etc. Han agarrado presa y no la piensan soltar. No se van a conformar con menos que el desmadejamiento de Rusia. Lo cuál nos lleva al conflicto abierto tarde o temprano. Insisto, salvo que a Zelensky se le encienda una luz y pase al menos parcialmente de sus amos otánicos y acceda a un armisticio. Posibilidad que cada vez se aleja más a medida que el conflicto se va enquistando.



Manías de ver algo "militar" en lo que es una cagada eminentemente "política". Putin se ha equivocado, y como haría aquí la oposición han mordido presa y no la van a soltar hasta que Putin deje la presidencia rusa. En política quien la hace la paga, aunque seas presidente de un régimen autoritario. Ha llegado un momento donde la presidencia de Putin perjudica más a Rusia de lo que le beneficia. Eso es lo que no entienden los mandamases del Kremlin.


----------



## Mabuse (14 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Que no hombre, que me han dicho las tv OTAN españolas que Rusia no es Europa, es más en la plaza roja vi presencialmente como los rusos desayunan niños crudos por la mañana



Los niños crudos transmiten el covic, hace falta hervirlos cinco minutos por lo menos. Se nota que son incivilizados.


----------



## keylargof (14 Mar 2022)

Los parguelas amenazan con el arsenal nuclear. Los no parguelas no amenazan, no chillan. Hacen. Mal asunto para los border line rusos


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (14 Mar 2022)

Rusia aprueba una ley para permitir que sus aerolíneas registren como propios aviones alquilados a otras compañías.

El presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, ha firmado este lunes una ley que permite que los aviones extranjeros arrendados por las aerolíneas rusas sean registrados como propiedad de estas compañías, según ha informado este lunes la agencia de noticias Tass. Las sanciones impuestas por Occidente tras la invasión rusa de Ucrania daban a las empresas de alquiler hasta el 28 de marzo para romper los acuerdos con las aerolíneas rusas. El movimiento de Putin, por tanto, permitirá a las aerolíneas de este país quedarse con las aeronaves que todavía tienen arrendadas


----------



## Expected (14 Mar 2022)

Pero serás feminazi....o Copas o gasofa....no ambas. Nadie ha dicho que tenga que beber y conducir. Y la pareja...tampoco necesita ser follada por nadie...ya existen dildos....no te fastidia....


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Mar 2022)

Cambio dolar/rublo

1 dolar = 111,3 rublos actual
1 dolar = 155,4 rublos hace una semana

Como siga así pronto lo veremos en el rango del cambio que había antes de las "durísimas" sanciones.


----------



## coscorron (14 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Que mala ostia se me está poniendo con este puto gobierno...



Es que Bruselas no le deja como con las mascarillas o o es que tienen ganas de exprimirnos hasta el final ... Pagarán los ricos ya me entendéis ... Y el año que viene peajes en todas las autovias, es lo que tiene un gobierno derrochador que nunca tiene de nada salvo necesidad continua de arruinarte.

España no toca los impuestos de los carburantes que sí baja Europa ante la escalada de precios

Ya sabéis vais con el coche a 17 Km/h y ya .... : - )


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Yo sí he estado, un par de veces, hace algunos años ya por lo que ahora será todavía más acentuado el parecido, no me cabe ninguna duda. Lo del alcoholismo por ejemplo es otro esterotipo. No creo que haya más alcoholismo que en cualquier país centro o norteeuropeo, ni, si me apuras, la propia España. O casi cualquier país del mundo, salvo quizá los islmámicos por motivos obvios. Allí la gente alterna en bares, en terrazas en verano, y hace vida social en ese sentido muy parecida a la que podamos hacer en países del oeste. En Moscú hay bastante marchita en las calles centrales, y en San Petersburgo igual, bares nocturnos con música en directo, etc. Hasta los centros comerciales son calcados al modelo occidental. Las preocupaciones básicas de la gente son las mismas: el pisito, el estar guapa para el fin de semana, la última serie de moda, etc.



He oído relatos terroríficos acerca del alcohol + irlandeses.


----------



## Trajanillo (14 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Si gobierna vox baja la gasolina y se acaba la guerra.
> 
> Me lo ha dicho mi cuñado



Pues mira no lo sé, si te lo dice tu cuñado pues que quieres que te diga si el vota a Vox será por algo.
Lo que si se es que con este estamos jodidos.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (14 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pues mira no lo sé, si te lo dice tu cuñado pues que quieres que te diga si el vota a Vox será por algo.
> Lo que si se es que con este estamos jodidos.



No es por nada.....

Es el tonto de la familia


----------



## Mabuse (14 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Rusia aprueba una ley para permitir que sus aerolíneas registren como propios aviones alquilados a otras compañías.
> 
> El presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, ha firmado este lunes una ley que permite que los aviones extranjeros arrendados por las aerolíneas rusas sean registrados como propiedad de estas compañías, según ha informado este lunes la agencia de noticias Tass. Las sanciones impuestas por Occidente tras la invasión rusa de Ucrania daban a las empresas de alquiler hasta el 28 de marzo para romper los acuerdos con las aerolíneas rusas. El movimiento de Putin, por tanto, permitirá a las aerolíneas de este país quedarse con las aeronaves que todavía tienen arrendadas



Dimitri lo expropia todo.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Proletario Blanco (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Mar 2022)

una expropiacion bananera, lo que duren hasta la proxima averia e ya, al desguace, nadie metera tecnologia en el khanato, todo va a ser consumir capital como cuba



estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Rusia aprueba una ley para permitir que sus aerolíneas registren como propios aviones alquilados a otras compañías.
> 
> El presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, ha firmado este lunes una ley que permite que los aviones extranjeros arrendados por las aerolíneas rusas sean registrados como propiedad de estas compañías, según ha informado este lunes la agencia de noticias Tass. Las sanciones impuestas por Occidente tras la invasión rusa de Ucrania daban a las empresas de alquiler hasta el 28 de marzo para romper los acuerdos con las aerolíneas rusas. El movimiento de Putin, por tanto, permitirá a las aerolíneas de este país quedarse con las aeronaves que todavía tienen arrendadas


----------



## coscorron (14 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Que no hombre, que me han dicho las tv OTAN españolas que Rusia no es Europa, es más en la plaza roja vi presencialmente como los rusos desayunan niños crudos por la mañana



Y Putin además esta todo loco y demente ... Biden sin embargo es un filósofo griego en su mejor momento de forma ...


----------



## Impresionante (14 Mar 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> Que no se lo van a aceptar



Le importa mucho a Putin que los acepten o no


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Manías de ver algo "militar" en lo que es una cagada eminentemente "política". Putin se ha equivocado, y como haría aquí la oposición han mordido presa y no la van a soltar hasta que Putin deje la presidencia rusa. En política quien la hace la paga, aunque seas presidente de un régimen autoritario. Ha llegado un momento donde la presidencia de Putin perjudica más a Rusia de lo que le beneficia. Eso es lo que no entienden los mandamases del Kremlin.



Huele a caquita, pero claro, "ej que si no, habrá una guerra mundial".

A chuparla, Vladimiro y adfeladores.


----------



## keylargof (14 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Rusia aprueba una ley para permitir que sus aerolíneas registren como propios aviones alquilados a otras compañías.
> 
> El presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, ha firmado este lunes una ley que permite que los aviones extranjeros arrendados por las aerolíneas rusas sean registrados como propiedad de estas compañías, según ha informado este lunes la agencia de noticias Tass. Las sanciones impuestas por Occidente tras la invasión rusa de Ucrania daban a las empresas de alquiler hasta el 28 de marzo para romper los acuerdos con las aerolíneas rusas. El movimiento de Putin, por tanto, permitirá a las aerolíneas de este país quedarse con las aeronaves que todavía tienen arrendadas



Rusos robando! Me pinchas y no sangro


----------



## Impresionante (14 Mar 2022)

RESUMEN


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (14 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> El parte de hoy, he completado mis mensajes anteriores a lo largo del día con nuevos informes según llegaban
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una pequeña corrección. Donde se dice:

_17:30 horas: Los rusos han llegado ya a Barvenkovo, al sur de Izyum y al este de Slavyansk, el cerco se va estrechando_

Debería decir:

17:30 horas: Los rusos han llegado ya a Barvenkovo, al sur de Izyum y al *oeste* de Slavyansk, el cerco se va estrechando. 

Gracias por tu trabajo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Mar 2022)

a 73 a principio de año hajajaja
rebotes vladimir
en seguido pone el khan la impresora, quien tenga rublos lo perdera todo



Alvin Red dijo:


> Cambio dolar/rublo
> 
> 1 dolar = 111,3 rublos actual
> 1 dolar = 155,4 rublos hace una semana
> ...


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> La única cualidad redentora de estos payasos italianos de la OTAN: mapas decentes. - El nuevo Telón de Acero Intermarium 2.0 - del Báltico al Mar Negro. - Campo de entrenamiento estratégico de mercenarios Yavorovsky, arrasado por misiles de crucero rusos. - Tenga en cuenta las líneas paralelas OTAN/Rusia.



Ni un solo metro cuadrado de Rusia sin atomizar frente a amplias regiones de la OTAN sin atomizar. No creo que cuele. Serían más honestos si dejan a Kaliningrado en la zona desmilitarizada.


----------



## Trajanillo (14 Mar 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> me la pela. Lo tengo claro es que ningun maton barato me va a amedrentar. El hijo puta de Putin nos ha amenazado. No puede salir vivo de esta.



Vas a ir tu a matarle? Suerte!!!


----------



## Evangelion (14 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Rusia aprueba una ley para permitir que sus aerolíneas registren como propios aviones alquilados a otras compañías.
> 
> El presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, ha firmado este lunes una ley que permite que los aviones extranjeros arrendados por las aerolíneas rusas sean registrados como propiedad de estas compañías, según ha informado este lunes la agencia de noticias Tass. Las sanciones impuestas por Occidente tras la invasión rusa de Ucrania daban a las empresas de alquiler hasta el 28 de marzo para romper los acuerdos con las aerolíneas rusas. El movimiento de Putin, por tanto, permitirá a las aerolíneas de este país quedarse con las aeronaves que todavía tienen arrendadas



Si y que no puedan salir de Rusia, y cuando necesiten repuestos se queden en tierra.
Un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## Trajanillo (14 Mar 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Pero lo de poner teletrabajo obligatorio para no gastar gasolina....de eso nada no?



Yo si lo tengo, de eso no tengo queja...


----------



## kelden (14 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> *Se liaría por los anglos que se les acabaría el troleo a europea. Porque quien es Francia o UK para decir a Alemania que no puede tener armas nucleares?*
> 
> El tema es que alemania está en tal estado de sumisión que es imposible que eso siquiera se plantee.



Los ganadores de la 2ª Guerra Mundial que tuvieron penilla y les dejaron levantar cabeza. Evidentemente Alemania puede hacer lo que quiera, pero los demás también. Y mucho me temo que, sobre todo rusos y franceses (a los que más han jodido en el último siglo y medio), no les darían tiempo a fabricar la primera.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (14 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Rusos robando! Me pinchas y no sangro



Lo dice un defensor del mayor imperio pirata de la humanidad, el anglocabrón.


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> La campaña no es cerrar los cielos es cerrar los cielos a la aviacion rusa para que queden despejados para la aviación OTAN ... Es evidente que Rusia no va a consentir que machaquen a sus tropas desde el aire los aviones de la OTAN - Ucrania. Para hacer eso se rinde y le dan las llaves del Kremlin a Biden y ya esta. Es un sinsentido, ese paso te lleva directo a la III GM.



El cocainómanopederasta dirá lo que quiera el gordo capo de su banda o se follaran a su rubia. Cerrar los cielos significa que la OTAN tendria que arrasar todos los aeródromos de Rusia, como hicieron en Libia, que arrasaron hasta los garages por si se ocultaban allí tios con AK por si disparaban a los aviones bastardos y putitas.


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> una expropiacion bananera, lo que duren hasta la proxima averia e ya, al desguace, nadie metera tecnologia en el khanato, todo va a ser consumir capital como cuba



Ayer rápido, los follaputines se lanzaron a vender la moto de que ya usarían aviones suyos, que si el MC 21 era la gran revolución aeronáutica mundial... les pinté la cara, esos aviones SON INVIABLES, al menos de aquí a unos años, pues se basan en suministros americanos...Raytheon, Honeywell, PW...

Se les quedó la cara a cuadros, sólo hay cinco fabricados, y ahí se van a estancar.

Los follarrusos enmudecieron.


Esto de los (no) aviones va a ser APOTEÓSICO.


----------



## coscorron (14 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Los ganadores de la 2ª Guerra Mundial que tuvieron penilla y les dejaron levantar cabeza.



Particularmente Francia es exactamente otro que dió pena y se le dejo levantar cabeza porque Francia estaba en el bando ganador pero ganar ella misma no gano nada ...


----------



## Trajanillo (14 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> No es por nada.....
> 
> Es el tonto de la familia



Mis condolencias entonces...


----------



## Mabuse (14 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> RESUMEN











Somali Civil War - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org












Mali War - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




....


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Mar 2022)

es maravilloso el nerviosismo de ver caer a los infiernos los rublos conseguidos por abrevar non stop del retrete del khan

hajajaja tanto abrevar para nada putinos!

no vais a tener ni para harinas ultraprocesadas, cebollas e YA como el rancho de los soldados rusos


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dylan Leary (14 Mar 2022)

The Azov Regiment, which heroically defends Mariupol, has shown how it destroys the Russian occupiers


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Lo dice un defensor del mayor imperio pirata de la humanidad, el anglocabrón.



Y ud por qué tiene nick inglés?

Es tonto, incoherente, gilipollas, o las tres cosas?

Dimitri, ponte Dimitri Popov o algo así, ligarás más.


----------



## keylargof (14 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Si y que no puedan salir de Rusia, y cuando necesiten repuestos se queden en tierra.
> Un plan sin fisuras.



Lo repararán ellos mismos con piel de yak y grasa de morsa. Los rusos son todos unos manitas porque están acostumbrados a tener poco. Cualquier señora de un pueblo perdido de la estepa te construye un puente o un tanque hipersónico


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Mar 2022)

hajaja tranquilo, china les vendera jets tao chen a la oligarquia a cambio de rusas en sus bodegas, el kremlin volvera a recolectar esclavos de la zona para el Este, el cual es su origen y fortaleza.

nada se escapa al arbol bayesiano del khan



Fígaro dijo:


> Ayer rápido, los follaputines se lanzaron a vender la moto de que ya usarían aviones suyos, que si el MC 21 era la gran revolución aeronáutica mundial... les pinté la cara, esos aviones SON INVIABLES, al menos de aquí a unos años, pues se basan en suministros americanos...Raytheon, Honeywell, PW...
> 
> Se les quedó la cara a cuadros, sólo hay cinco fabricados, y ahí se van a estancar.
> 
> ...


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

Adiós a las armas: el ejército ruso confisca armas a los residentes de Melitopol

La comandancia militar rusa de Melitopol continúa el procedimiento de incautación de armas pequeñas a los ciudadanos.

Los civiles que hayan recibido armas de las autoridades de Kiev pueden entregarlas a la comandancia y recibir una recompensa.

La recompensa no es pequeña, hasta 100 dólares por ametralladora. 

t.me/anna_news/24677


----------



## gargamelix (14 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Se liaría por los anglos que se les acabaría el troleo a europea. Porque quien es Francia o UK para decir a Alemania que no puede tener armas nucleares?
> 
> El tema es que alemania está en tal estado de sumisión que es imposible que eso siquiera se plantee.



Alemania no quiere ni necesita un programa de desarrollo de armamento nuclear con carácter ofensivo, eso tampoco sería aceptado en ningún caso por la misma sociedad alemana.

Pero viendo lo visto sí necesita un programa defensivo de disuación nuclear que no dependa exclusivamente de EEUU como actualmente sucede. Lo puede realizar con Francia perfectamente que tiene intereses mucho más convergentes con Alemania. Genuinamente defensivo digo, porque EEUU juega constantemente con sus intereses estratégicos. Y lo necesita porque la amenaza es real y no se debe olvidar.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Mar 2022)

hajajaja , piel de cebolla para las juntas en lugar de teflon, ecoresiliencia autosostenible



keylargof dijo:


> Lo repararán ellos mismos con piel de yak y grasa de morsa. Los rusos son todos unos manitas porque están acostumbrados a tener poco. Cualquier señora de un pueblo perdido de la estepa te construye un puente o un tanque hipersónico


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (14 Mar 2022)

Emisarios del Govern viajaron a Moscú en 2020 para negociar en secreto el apoyo de Putin







www.burbuja.info


----------



## kelden (14 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Ayer rápido, los follaputines se lanzaron a vender la moto de que ya usarían aviones suyos, que si el MC 21 era la gran revolución aeronáutica mundial...* les pinté la cara, esos aviones SON INVIABLES, al menos de aquí a unos años, pues se basan en suministros americanos...Raytheon, Honeywell, PW...*
> 
> Se les quedó la cara a cuadros, sólo hay cinco fabricados, y ahí se van a estancar.
> 
> ...



Y claro .... un pais con la ciencia e ingenieria suficientes como para aterrizar naves en Venus , no los puede copiar ....   Incluso mejorarlos. 

Además siempre puden secuestrar aviones occidentales, aterrizarlos en Moscú y desmontarlos p'a piezas. ...


----------



## pirivi-parava (14 Mar 2022)

Está cayendo el Brent a toda leche


----------



## Howitzer (14 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Ayer rápido, los follaputines se lanzaron a vender la moto de que ya usarían aviones suyos, que si el MC 21 era la gran revolución aeronáutica mundial... les pinté la cara, esos aviones SON INVIABLES, al menos de aquí a unos años, pues se basan en suministros americanos...Raytheon, Honeywell, PW...
> 
> Se les quedó la cara a cuadros, sólo hay cinco fabricados, y ahí se van a estancar.
> 
> ...



No es sólo que los componentes sean americanos y/o europeos, es que la fabricación aeronáutica a nivel comercial exige fábricas y cadenas de montaje colosales como las que tienen Airbus y Boeing. Hablamos de empresas del tamaño del orden de los cientos de miles de millones de euros. La economía rusa no tiene entidad ni capacidad para escalar a esos niveles.

Y si lo hiciera la producción sería irrisoria y el coste unitario de los aviones sería muy grande comparado con los de Airbus/Boeing.

Pd: la fibra de carbono la produce casi en su totalidad Japón y los métodos de fabricación son bastante complejos. El mero hecho de nombrar este tipo de cosas demuestra bastante ignorancia y fanatismo de los foreros prorrusos.


----------



## golden graham (14 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Tremenda resaca lleva el pajaro


----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

Se han encontrado fotos interesantes en el teléfono de un cautivo del grupo militante Azov, prohibido por Rusia. Muestran los ATGM de fabricación estadounidense, que han sido "traficados en secreto" a los nacionalistas ucranianos.

Cabe destacar que tienen la fecha de fabricación: octubre de 2005. Son casi mayores de edad. Estos deberían haber sido dados de baja, al igual que los ingleses. Los socios occidentales suministraron chatarra en condiciones muy favorables al ejército ucraniano.

t.me/anna_news/24674

_Hay fotos en el enlace_


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

Barcos de la Armada Rusa acceden al puerto de Berdyansk, región de Zaporozhye


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> el coronel Baños no sabe de lo que habla es un ignorante de temas euroasiaticos como el 99,9$% en occidente
> 
> Rusia se sale del consenso de Washington neoliberal que le ha traido pobreza y sumison en los ultimos 30 años, con guerra en Ucrania o sin ella
> 
> ...



En 1989 la URSS era una mala parodia de lo que fue tras la SGM. Era una nación tecnológicamente atrasada fuera del tren de la revolución digital e internet inminente. No tenían nada comparable a lo que en los 80 fue IBM, Microsoft o Apple. Estaban completamente out. Si hasta en los 90 tuvo HP que ponerles los ordenadores para controlar el sistema espacial. Recuerdo verlo con cartelones gigantes de HP. 

Pero es que además la gestión de Chernovil fue un absoluto ridículo, por secretismo y chapucerismo, posiblemente a partir del 86 fue cuando se vio que la URSS había perdido completamente la Guerra Fría. El problema de Rusia ha sido su incapacidad para transformarse en una sociedad avanzada, que sean una Canada o Noruega no dependía de nadie más que de ellos, pero en vez de eso prefieren ser una Argentina o Venezuela.


----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

Unos 160 vehículos civiles salen de Mariupol hacia Berdyansk

t.me/anna_news/24673


----------



## El Tuerto (14 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Corresponsales en la zona de guerra hablan de misil disparado por tropas ucranianas y un señor, desde el sofá de su casa, lo cuestiona, porque no encaja bien en la línea argumental que él viene desarrollando



En la secta lo acaban de vender como bombardeo ruso en Kiev.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## coscorron (14 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



La función más importante de este señor ahora mismo es hacer videos y colgarlos en twitter ... Así es como ha cambiado el mundo.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (14 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Dudo que sea Ucraniano


----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

Los Claveles Republicanos disparan al ejército ucraniano cerca de Popasna

Los sistemas de artillería autopropulsados 2C1 "Gvozdika" de la República Popular de Luhansk disparan contra las posiciones del ejército ucraniano cerca de Popasna.

t.me/anna_news/24671


----------



## coscorron (14 Mar 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Está cayendo el Brent a toda leche



Pues supongo que mañana mismo ya lo han trasladado al precio de la gasolina ... Ohhh wait que eso sólo es para las subidas, que trasladar las bajadas lleva su tiempo y tal ...


----------



## Archimanguina (14 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Yo no tendría estómago para currar de plumilla. Son unos arrastrados, en todos los sentidos. Encima de ser unos amorales, los que les pagan les chulean.



que mundo mas cutre nos ha tocado vivir, muchos estudiarian periodismo inspirados por corresponsales de la generacion langosta, todo glamour, fama y aventura, y toma, la realidad actual: todo cutre y si te mueres que te den por culo que no sabemos que hacías alli. Brotal.


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Mar 2022)

El Tuerto dijo:


> En la secta lo acaban de vender como bombardeo ruso en Kiev.



Ramon Lobo es podemita de pro, colaborador de la SER en el programa del langleyano Javier del Pino, uno de los miembros destacados de la izquierda 15emera.


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> La función más importante de este señor ahora mismo es hacer videos y colgarlos en twitter ... Así es como ha cambiado el mundo.



No, la función de este satánico es provocar la III GM.


----------



## McNulty (14 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



La voz del payasete da para otro hilo. No sé si es el vodka o que fuma mucho, pero esa voz que tiene no es normal.


----------



## Archimanguina (14 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



si no ha habido muertos ni heridos, no se ha perdido nada, creanme.


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Grozny, Russia. 12th June, 2021. Cadets of Akhmat Kadyrov Suvorov Military School take part in a ceremony to lay flowers at a monument to Akhmat Kadyrov, the first president of the Chechen Republic, in the Alley of Glory as part of celebrations of Russia Day. Credit: Yelena Afonina/TASS/Alamy Live News Stock Photo - Alamy
> 
> 
> Download this stock image: Grozny, Russia. 12th June, 2021. Cadets of Akhmat Kadyrov Suvorov Military School take part in a ceremony to lay flowers at a monument to Akhmat Kadyrov, the first president of the Chechen Republic, in the Alley of Glory as part of celebrations of Russia Day. Credit...
> ...



Enseñanza espartana. Pena que los espartanos fueran exterminados por los Visigodos, que al parecer eran aun más animales que estos. Y ya ves, en que ha quedado la tribu de los Visigodos, solo hay que darse una vuelta por Madrid o Barcelona para verlo.


----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

Primer vídeo del impacto de un cohete en el centro de Donetsk


----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

Cámaras de vigilancia del banco DNR - golpes de misil⚡

Proyecto @wargonzoo publica imágenes de vigilancia de un banco del DNR mientras un cohete impacta en el centro de Donetsk.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Funci-vago (14 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> La función más importante de este señor ahora mismo es hacer videos y colgarlos en twitter ... Así es como ha cambiado el mundo.



siempre lleva el mismo chandal, al final saldra con manchas de lefa reseca. esta derroido el zelensky


----------



## Gonzalor (14 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> cual de las dos opciones elige tu mujer?



Ninguna, no le gusta meterse en líos


----------



## gargamelix (14 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No, la función de este satánico es provocar la III GM.



Pero tú también estás con lo de satán y la metafísica? no ha quedado materialismo dialéctico ni en la vieja guardia?


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Pero tú también estás con lo de satán y la metafísica? no ha quedado materialismo dialéctico ni en la vieja guardia?



Esos satanístas no tienen nada de metafísico. A lo mejor ni Satan tiene nada de metafísico, no creo en Dios, creo en Star Trek.


----------



## HurreKin (14 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



funcionario fijiendo de baja con baston pillado corriendo


Harman dijo:


> Cámaras de vigilancia del banco DNR - golpes de misil⚡
> 
> Proyecto @wargonzoo publica imágenes de vigilancia de un banco del DNR mientras un cohete impacta en el centro de Donetsk.



Un hombre rescatando mujeres ,que cosas


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Mar 2022)

Oh belivers, esto les va a gustar:


----------



## morpheus2010 (14 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esos satanístas no tienen nada de metafísico. A lo mejor ni Satan tiene nada de metafísico, no creo en Dios, creo en Star Trek.



Eso explica muchas cosas


----------



## Gotthard (14 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> China a dia de hoy solo da miedo a sus vecinos asiaticos, es una potencia regional sin aliados, le seria imposible desplazar 1.000.000 de soldados de un continente a otro.





Sujetame el cubata.......









Zheng He - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## El amigo (14 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Esto lo estaba diciendo yo el otro día en casa, qué humano sería que los lideres se batiesen a un duelo a muerte.



Los líderes son unos psicópatas, que no tienen empatía....salvo por sí mismos. Ni de coña les verás batirse en duelo como en la antigüedad.


----------



## El amigo (14 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Francia nunca va a permitir eso. Es "casus belli" para ellos. Costó dios y ayuda convencerlos de la reunificación y hubo casi que amenazarles. Ni hartos de grifa van a permitir una Alemania con armas nucleares. Ni francia va a compartir nunca su arsenal con nadie.
> 
> En realidad ningún pais europeo va a permitir eso. Dos guerras mundiales les avalan.



Salvo que Francia y Alemania desaparezcan como tal integrados en un mismo estado...


----------



## Funci-vago (14 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En 1989 la URSS era una mala parodia de lo que fue tras la SGM. Era una nación tecnológicamente atrasada fuera del tren de la revolución digital e internet inminente. No tenían nada comparable a lo que en los 80 fue IBM, Microsoft o Apple. Estaban completamente out. Si hasta en los 90 tuvo HP que ponerles los ordenadores para controlar el sistema espacial. Recuerdo verlo con cartelones gigantes de HP.
> 
> Pero es que además la gestión de Chernovil fue un absoluto ridículo, por secretismo y chapucerismo, posiblemente a partir del 86 fue cuando se vio que la URSS había perdido completamente la Guerra Fría. El problema de Rusia ha sido su incapacidad para transformarse en una sociedad avanzada, que sean una Canada o Noruega no dependía de nadie más que de ellos, pero en vez de eso prefieren ser una Argentina o Venezuela.



Rusia esta como está porque durante los 90 provó las mieles del capitalismo y sus "amigos" occidentales se dedicaron a darle en el ojete y dejar que cuatro oligarcas se hicieran con todo hasta que la gente se comió los puños. Si occidente tan solo se hubiera molestado en no darle con el pie mientras se retorcia por el suelo, Rusia podria tener un sistema democratico y ser un pais al menos como Polonia o la Rep. Checa. 

Como la trataron como mierda, se aferraron al primer salvapatrias que llegó y el FSB se hizo con el control del país, lo que no dejó de ser una mejora para el ciudadano ruso comparado a como estaba anteriormente. 

Ahora tienes rusia stronk y eso, pero es lo que quisó EEUU desde el primer minuto.


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> China a dia de hoy solo da miedo a sus vecinos asiaticos, es una potencia regional sin aliados, le seria imposible desplazar 1.000.000 de soldados de un continente a otro.



China ya ha desplazado 100.000 millones de un continente a otro. Africa y Latinoamerica son suyas.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (14 Mar 2022)

_Estamos viendo los flujos ** más fuertes ** de gas ruso hacia la Unión Europea desde que comenzó la invasión de Ucrania, con Mallnow registrando 3 días consecutivos de flujos continuos, además de flujos constantes y altos en Velke y NS1. A los precios actuales, es una gran recompensa para el Kremlin.

_


----------



## Dylan Leary (14 Mar 2022)

*El petróleo cae un 8% ante la esperanza de un acuerdo entre Rusia y Ucrania*

Los precios del petróleo caen casi un 8% (unos 8 dólares por barril) este lunes a medida que los inversores depositan sus esperanzas en los esfuerzos diplomáticos de Ucrania y Rusia para poner fin a su conflicto, *mientras que un aumento en los casos de covid-19 en China* ha empezado a asustar a los mercados.

Los negociadores ucranianos y rusos volverán a hablar el lunes a través una reunión online. *Los negociadores se han mostrado más optimistas* después de las negociaciones del fin de semana, sugiriendo que podría haber resultados positivos en unos días.

"Además de las nuevas conversaciones entre Ucrania y Rusia, supongo que los nuevos confinamientos en China son la razón de un comienzo de semana negativo para el crudo", asegur el analista de UBS Giovanni Staunovo. El petróleo de tipo Brent cae un 8% hasta los 104 dólares por barril, mientras que el West Texas corrige hasta los 100 dólares por barril.


----------



## Dylan Leary (14 Mar 2022)

*Deutsche Bank se dispara tras dar un giro de 180 grados y abandonar Rusia*

El gigante bancario alemán anunció el viernes a última hora que va a cerrar sus operaciones en Rusia en un importante giro que ha hecho que sus acciones suban con fuerza este lunes. En un comunicado publicado a última hora del viernes, el banco alemán dijo que se unía a una serie de pares internacionales en la salida del país en respuesta a su invasión de Ucrania y las restricciones operativas resultantes. La medida se producía un día después de que el director financiero James von Moltke dijera a la _CNBC _que "no era práctico" cerrar su negocio en Rusia. Este giro de 180 grados hace que *las acciones suban más de un 6% hasta los 10,177 euros tras subir más de un 8% a primera hora*.


----------



## alnitak (14 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> *El petróleo cae un 8% ante la esperanza de un acuerdo entre Rusia y Ucrania*
> 
> Los precios del petróleo caen casi un 8% (unos 8 dólares por barril) este lunes a medida que los inversores depositan sus esperanzas en los esfuerzos diplomáticos de Ucrania y Rusia para poner fin a su conflicto, *mientras que un aumento en los casos de covid-19 en China* ha empezado a asustar a los mercados.
> 
> ...




TODO EL MUNDO PEGANDOSE POR RUSIA Y UCRANIA YA LA FINAL ZELENSKY VA A SER EL MEJOR AMIGO DE PUTIN

YA LO VEREIS

SON ESLAVOS... ES COMO METERSE ENTRE ZAPATERO Y JUNQUERAS....


----------



## El amigo (14 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> China ya ha desplazado 100.000 millones de un continente a otro. Africa y Latinoamerica son suyas.



Africa y Latinoamérica desgraciadamente son las grandes putas del planeta. Así que si viene otro con más dinero se las queda.


----------



## Arraki (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (14 Mar 2022)

El Tuerto dijo:


> En la secta lo acaban de vender como bombardeo ruso en Kiev.




En Antonia3 lo han vendido como “explosión”, de esas que matan sin saber cómo o por qué.


----------



## Dylan Leary (14 Mar 2022)

Azov, junto con las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, destruyen a los invasores cerca de Kiev


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Lo repararán ellos mismos con piel de yak y grasa de morsa. Los rusos son todos unos manitas porque están acostumbrados a tener poco. Cualquier señora de un pueblo perdido de la estepa te construye un puente o un tanque hipersónico



Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja

Qué grande.


----------



## arriondas (14 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> TODO EL MUNDO PEGANDOSE POR RUSIA Y UCRANIA YA LA FINAL ZELENSKY VA A SER EL MEJOR AMIGO DE PUTIN
> 
> YA LO VEREIS
> 
> SON ESLAVOS... ES COMO METERSE ENTRE ZAPATERO Y JUNQUERAS....



Zelensky es judío, y seguramente lo que le dijo el primer ministro de Israel tiene mucho que ver.


----------



## El amigo (14 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Azov, junto con las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, destruyen a los invasores cerca de Kiev



No se ve nada


----------



## alnitak (14 Mar 2022)

HAY QU TENER EN CUENTA LA CANTIDAD DE UKRAS QUE VAN A PERDER LA REGLA LAS PROXIMAS SEMANAS


----------



## Besarionis (14 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Diselo a los mercenarios que comprobaron la puntería de sus misiles.



No creo que estén para que les digan nada...


----------



## Salamandra (14 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> *Deutsche Bank se dispara tras dar un giro de 180 grados y abandonar Rusia*
> 
> El gigante bancario alemán anunció el viernes a última hora que va a cerrar sus operaciones en Rusia en un importante giro que ha hecho que sus acciones suban con fuerza este lunes. En un comunicado publicado a última hora del viernes, el banco alemán dijo que se unía a una serie de pares internacionales en la salida del país en respuesta a su invasión de Ucrania y las restricciones operativas resultantes. La medida se producía un día después de que el director financiero James von Moltke dijera a la _CNBC _que "no era práctico" cerrar su negocio en Rusia. Este giro de 180 grados hace que *las acciones suban más de un 6% hasta los 10,177 euros tras subir más de un 8% a primera hora*.



¿Y ésto que sentido tiene?. ¿Que iban a sancionar al banco si persistía en operar en Rusia?

¿No será el optimismo de la esperanza en las negociaciones? Por lo mismo que cae el petróleo, que también le viene bien a la economía.


----------



## paconan (14 Mar 2022)

Hay mas fuentes de esta noticia? comentan que planean comenzar la 'eliminación' de municiones en el sitio de la planta cerca de las ruinas del centro de investigación


¡Rotura! Los ocupantes explotan explosivos junto a ZNPP Energoatom informa que se explotaron explosivos junto al centro de formación destruido y la Unidad 1. Planean continuar con las explosiones en la instalación nuclear más grande de Europa. El personal se ha ido. En espera de respuesta de
@iaeaorg



En la próxima hora, los ocupantes que controlan la central nuclear de Zaporizhia planean hacer estallar sus explosivos justo en la plataforma de la estación junto a los restos del centro de formación de la central nuclear, es decir, realizar explosiones justo al lado de la unidad n.° 1 de la central nuclear, informa Energoatom.


----------



## dabuti (14 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Se te nota un poco como... no sé, resentido, amargao, rencoroso. No sería mejor que te alegrases por la unidad y determinación en la defensa de los valores democráticos que está mostrando el mundo libre.



Todos sabemos que la defensa y dignificación del nazismo ucraniano es un emblema del mundo libre.

Indudablemente.


----------



## Dylan Leary (14 Mar 2022)

Ukraine was banned from attending the closing ceremony of the 2022 Paralympics in masks, which reads "peace"

This was announced by the head of the press service of the National Paralympic Committee of Ukraine Natalia Garach:

We were preparing for this day, too, despite the fact that we were carefully searched, here it is becoming a bad habit. We wore these masks, on which only one word - peace. But suddenly a sea of people ran and "asked" us to remove them. political statements, we were told here. Peace is politics, as it turned out, friends. "


----------



## alnitak (14 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Hay mas fuentes de esta noticia? comentan que planean comenzar la 'eliminación' de municiones en el sitio de la planta cerca de las ruinas del centro de investigación
> 
> 
> ¡Rotura! Los ocupantes explotan explosivos junto a ZNPP Energoatom informa que se explotaron explosivos junto al centro de formación destruido y la Unidad 1. Planean continuar con las explosiones en la instalación nuclear más grande de Europa. El personal se ha ido. En espera de respuesta de
> ...




ESTAN DESTRUYENDO LOS CENTROS DONDE LOS PUTOS UKROS ESTABAN DESARROLLANDO ARRMAENTO NUCLEAR ILEGAL

HAY QUE SER GILIPOLLAS PARA PENSAR OTRA COSA


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> TODO EL MUNDO PEGANDOSE POR RUSIA Y UCRANIA YA LA FINAL ZELENSKY VA A SER EL MEJOR AMIGO DE PUTIN
> 
> YA LO VEREIS
> 
> SON ESLAVOS... ES COMO METERSE ENTRE ZAPATERO Y JUNQUERAS....




Sí sí, ya, el ya célebre cuento follarruso de "anda, anda, si aquí no ha pasado nada, quitad las sanciones, hombre, que ha sido una operacioncilla especial sin mala intención".


Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja

Recuerda a los Zipi y Zape recogiendo los cachos del jarrón Ming antes de que llegaran los padres.

*
APESTADOS ETERNAMENTE*, hijo de puta.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Mar 2022)

Parece que los chechenos han realizado su trabajo…van a evacuar a los civiles para terminar con las bolsas…








Rusia anuncia la evacuación masiva de civiles de Mariúpol tras erradicar a las principales fuerzas de neonazis en las zonas residenciales


Desde Moscú denunciaron que los neonazis utilizan el alto el fuego para reagrupar a sus fuerzas y usan a los civiles como "escudo humano".




actualidad.rt.com





En las fosas marianas esperan vídeos para la noche de los chechenos en acción…veremos.


----------



## dabuti (14 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Ukraine was banned from attending the closing ceremony of the 2022 Paralympics in masks, which reads "peace"
> 
> This was announced by the head of the press service of the National Paralympic Committee of Ukraine Natalia Garach:
> 
> We were preparing for this day, too, despite the fact that we were carefully searched, here it is becoming a bad habit. We wore these masks, on which only one word - peace. But suddenly a sea of people ran and "asked" us to remove them. political statements, we were told here. Peace is politics, as it turned out, friends. "



NAZIS word would have been more appropriate for such a team!!


----------



## Gotthard (14 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Y las esperables conclusiones logicas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues vaya mierda que todos cacarean exactamente lo mismo. ¿Pero de que "prestigio" del ejercito ruso hablan?. 

¿Estos periodistas donde estaban en Afganistan, chechenia, osetia/georgia y demas campañas? ¿Y cuando se hundio el Kursk?

Yo creo que su efectividad, teniendo en cuenta que es lo que es, el tamaño de la fuerza defensora y conociendo las limitaciones doctrinales y operativas que tiene no ha sido mala. 

Es el ejercito Ruso, no es el de la URSS y mucho menos el americano.


----------



## Evil_ (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Azov, junto con las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, destruyen a los invasores cerca de Kiev



Bendito bosque.

Ese es el problema. Sin aviones y sin parapeto...


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Manías de ver algo "militar" en lo que es una cagada eminentemente "política". Putin se ha equivocado, y como haría aquí la oposición han mordido presa y no la van a soltar hasta que Putin deje la presidencia rusa. En política quien la hace la paga, aunque seas presidente de un régimen autoritario. Ha llegado un momento donde la presidencia de Putin perjudica más a Rusia de lo que le beneficia. Eso es lo que no entienden los mandamases del Kremlin.



Esto va de política en todo momento. La política, que no es otra cosa que la lucha por el poder.


----------



## Dylan Leary (14 Mar 2022)

We are driven by fear of our state ... we can be killed by our own people," the soldier said, explaining the reasons that, once in Ukraine, they continued to follow orders.


----------



## delhierro (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## paconan (14 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> ESTAN DESTRUYENDO LOS CENTROS DONDE LOS PUTOS UKROS ESTABAN DESARROLLANDO ARRMAENTO NUCLEAR ILEGAL
> 
> HAY QUE SER GILIPOLLAS PARA PENSAR OTRA COSA



No tienes ni puta idea, ni sabes lo que dices

*Las tropas rusas explotan parte de las municiones en el sitio de la central nuclear de Zaporizhia*

Las tropas rusas hicieron estallar parte de las municiones en el sitio de la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporizhia, informó Energoatom en su canal Telegram.

"Los tontos de Rashist volaron parte de las municiones en el sitio de la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporizhia cerca de las ruinas del centro de entrenamiento y la unidad de energía No. 1. Y planean continuar llevando a cabo explosiones en la instalación nuclear más grande de Europa", dijo el informe dice.

Según Energoatom, durante las explosiones, el personal abandonó sus puestos de trabajo.

"¿Qué otros ataques terroristas son necesarios para la acción decisiva de los socios, en particular el OIEA?" subrayó la compañía.

Anteriormente, el ministro de Energía, Herman Haluschenko, dijo que durante el bombardeo de la central nuclear el 4 de marzo, como resultado de lo cual se produjo un incendio en el centro de formación, quedaron muchas minas sin explotar, lo que representa una gran amenaza para la seguridad nuclear.









Russian troops blow up part of ammunition at Zaporizhia NPP site


Russian troops blew up part of the ammunition at the site of Zaporizhia nuclear power plant, Energoatom reported on its Telegram channel.




ua.interfax.com.ua


----------



## Zhukov (14 Mar 2022)

Varios mapas de situación en inglés, con fuerzas , vistos en Telegram, a Dragon-first el ejército ruso le ha dado un toque para que cierre el sitio porque los mapas eran muy reveladores


----------



## EGO (14 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Azov, junto con las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, destruyen a los invasores cerca de Kiev



booommm

Asi tuvo que ser la guerra de invierno conta Finlandia.reventados en caminos estrechos por los bosques.


----------



## Funci-vago (14 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _Estamos viendo los flujos ** más fuertes ** de gas ruso hacia la Unión Europea desde que comenzó la invasión de Ucrania, con Mallnow registrando 3 días consecutivos de flujos continuos, además de flujos constantes y altos en Velke y NS1. A los precios actuales, es una gran recompensa para el Kremlin.
> 
> _



la absurdez de esta "guerra"


----------



## Bartleby (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (14 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Por qué el Pentágono está equipando al F-35A con una bomba termonuclear. – Galaxia Militar



Bombas nucleares de caida libre si, los cazabombarderos Norteamericanos y de la OTAN de Turquía, Alemania, Italia y Reino Unido disponen de multitud de bombas nucleares en las bases de EEUU en Europa desde tiempos de la guerra fria.

En la actualidad los únicos misiles de crucero Occidentales con carga nuclear lanzables desde plataformas aereas son el AGM-86 ALCM de los B-52 y el ASMP Francés de los Rafale.


----------



## dabuti (14 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> No se ve nada



Que más da.

La culpa es de Putin.

Culo, caca, pedo, pis.


----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

Esto sucede en Donetsk desde 2014. Los medios de comunicación occidentales no prestan atención ni sienten empatía por estas víctimas.

Otra imagen del centro de #Donetsk, bombardeado a primera hora de este día por el régimen neonazi terrorista de #Ucrania con el misil balístico táctico Tochka-U: 20 muertos, incluidos niños, 9 heridos.​
Para un reportaje implacable y honesto le sugiero que siga a @EvaKBartlett. La página web "pacificadora", elaborada por el servicio secreto ucraniano, la marcó como enemiga de Ucrania. Los periodistas han sido asesinados después de ser añadidos a esta lista. (Yo también estoy en esa lista, por cierto)


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (14 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



El grado de hipocresía rompe todas las escalas. Pero bueno, al españolito medio le da igual todo esto, es la tele la que se encarga de educarlo y de decirle a quién odiar y a quién no. Los saudíes no despierten ni la más mínima crítica en la mayoría de borregos occidentales, a pesar de ser un régimen que atenta diariamente contra los derechos humanos más fundamentales.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Mar 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa, las astas de toro de Cannas claro en el mapa de hoy…ahora toca apretar…


Aníbal estaría orgulloso de ver su táctica vigente…


----------



## WasP (14 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Que más da.
> 
> La culpa es de Putin.
> 
> Culo, caca, pedo, pis.



Pues es Putin quien está invadiendo y matando, muy inocente no es...


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Alemania no quiere ni necesita un programa de desarrollo de armamento nuclear con carácter ofensivo, eso tampoco sería aceptado en ningún caso por la misma sociedad alemana.
> 
> Pero viendo lo visto sí necesita un programa defensivo de disuación nuclear que no dependa exclusivamente de EEUU como actualmente sucede. Lo puede realizar con Francia perfectamente que tiene intereses mucho más convergentes con Alemania. Genuinamente defensivo digo, porque EEUU juega constantemente con sus intereses estratégicos. Y lo necesita porque la amenaza es real y no se debe olvidar.



¿Y qué diferencia hay entre armamento nuclear "defensivo" y "ofensivo"? ¿El uno explota "pa'dentro" y el otro "pa'fuera" u qué?


----------



## tomasjos (14 Mar 2022)

Evil_ dijo:


>



Musk troleando. A veces pienso que es forero


----------



## delhierro (14 Mar 2022)

El petroleo cae , sin motivo aparente. Realmente como Rusia sigue vendiendo a occidente gas y petroleo pagadero en papelitos no debería haber subido tanto, puesto que hay la misma cantidad en el mercado.


----------



## César Borgia (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Proletario Blanco (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas destruyeron casi todos los puestos de tiro de los neonazis en los suburbios de Mariupol y a sus fuerzas en áreas residenciales a lo largo del perímetro de la ciudad - Ministerio de Defensa Ruso

Qué más se informó en el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa:

- Desde el inicio de la operación militar especial de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, 248.993 personas han sido evacuadas, de las cuales 54.481 son niños;

— Durante el día, 8.575 personas fueron evacuadas de regiones peligrosas de Ucrania y la LDNR, incluidos 1.292 niños;

- La mayor parte de la población retenida por los nacionalistas en las ciudades de Ucrania busca protección en Rusia, y no en Occidente;

- Se transfirieron 110 toneladas de artículos esenciales y alimentos por día a la población civil de las regiones liberadas de Ucrania.


----------



## Mentefria2 (14 Mar 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> El grado de hipocresía rompe todas las escalas. Pero bueno, al españolito medio le da igual todo esto, es la tele la que se encarga de educarlo y de decirle a quién odiar y a quién no. Los saudíes no despierten ni la más mínima crítica en la mayoría de borregos occidentales, a pesar de ser un régimen que atenta diariamente contra los derechos humanos más fundamentales.



Yo no lo veo hipocresía. Si Arabia Saudita bombardea Yemen a nosotros que nos afecta? En nada. 
Si Putin bombradea Ukrania nos quedamos sin trigo, aceite de girasol, y se nos acerca más el comunismo. Yo no veo tan raro que el NPC patrio este más involucrado en Ukrania y no en otras guerras a tomar por culo..


----------



## gargamelix (14 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Bombas nucleares de caida libre si, los cazabombarderos Norteamericanos y de la OTAN de Turquía, Alemania, Italia y Reino Unido disponen de multitud de bombas nucleares en las bases de EEUU en Europa desde tiempos de la guerra fria.
> 
> En la actualidad los únicos misiles de crucero Occidentales con carga nuclear lanzables desde plataformas aereas son el AGM-86 ALCM de los B-52 y el ASMP Francés de los Rafale.



Se han gastado casi 50.000 millones de dolares sólo para poder tirar esas bombas con los F35, así que las deben tirar muy bien hoyga ustec. 

Es offtopic pero por ponerlo en perspectiva el James Webb completo con sobrecostes y retrasos continuos durante 20 años costó 10.000. Este es el mundo en el que vivimos y mejor tenerlo claro o te viene un fundamentalista de lo que sea y te fríe el culo.


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Está cayendo el Brent a toda leche



Un 8% ahora mismo. Ya ha caído casi un 20% desde máximos (día 7):


----------



## Gotthard (14 Mar 2022)

@dabuti vas al puto ignore por la firma de los cojones. Desactiva el puto sonido, que estoy hasta los huevos de oir lo de salam aleikum.


----------



## Dylan Leary (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Eneko Aritza (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zhukov (14 Mar 2022)

Hemos rehecho completamente la infografía de las pérdidas de la parte ucraniana durante el conflicto.

Ahora, las pérdidas irrevocables y sanitarias se tienen en cuenta por separado, hay una dinámica para el día, la aviación y el sistema de defensa aérea se clasifican por categoría. Se enumeran las pérdidas de la guardia Nacional y el Servicio estatal de fronteras de Ucrania.

Hasta la fecha, en total, las fuerzas de seguridad de Ucrania han perdido más de 19 miles de personas muertas y heridas graves. El número total de prisioneros de guerra es de aproximadamente 1000.

Sabemos que estas cifras no son definitivas: desafortunadamente, no es posible contar las pérdidas de los batallones nacionalistas, el "cuerpo Internacional" y las unidades de defensa territorial.

Pero estamos trabajando en ello.


----------



## gargamelix (14 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> ¿Y qué diferencia hay entre armamento nuclear "defensivo" y "ofensivo"? ¿El uno explota "pa'dentro" y el otro "pa'fuera" u qué?



El uso que le ha dado Putin ahora es ofensivo, el que le está dando Francia es defensivo. Los cacharros son los mismos obviamente.


----------



## ZARGON (14 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Africa y Latinoamérica desgraciadamente son las grandes putas del planeta. Así que si viene otro con más dinero se las queda.



Tan putas como Europa


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> No es sólo que los componentes sean americanos y/o europeos, es que la fabricación aeronáutica a nivel comercial exige fábricas y cadenas de montaje colosales como las que tienen Airbus y Boeing. Hablamos de empresas del tamaño del orden de los cientos de miles de millones de euros. La economía rusa no tiene entidad ni capacidad para escalar a esos niveles.
> 
> Y si lo hiciera la producción sería irrisoria y el coste unitario de los aviones sería muy grande comparado con los de Airbus/Boeing.
> 
> Pd: la fibra de carbono la produce casi en su totalidad Japón y los métodos de fabricación son bastante complejos. *El mero hecho de nombrar este tipo de cosas demuestra bastante ignorancia y fanatismo de los foreros prorrusos.*



Menudo non-sequitur te acabas de marcar, macho.


----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

Las tropas británicas entrenaron a combatientes tatuados y abiertamente neonazis en Ucrania, según muestran nuevas imágenes.

En ellas se ve a un soldado británico instruyendo a un hombre con una insignia de la cabeza de la muerte de la Totenkofp SS en el brazo.

La división Totenkofp SS estaba encargada de dirigir los campos de concentración y exterminio de Hitler

t.me/Murad_Gazdiev/355

Fotos en el enlace


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

El Tuerto dijo:


> En la secta lo acaban de vender como bombardeo ruso en Kiev.



No jodas.


----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

Más de 10 buques navales ucranianos, entre ellos patrulleros y lanchas de ataque, fueron abandonados por los marineros ucranianos cuando las fuerzas rusas se acercaban a la ciudad portuaria de Berdyansk.

Se han encontrado y recogido depósitos de combustible llenos, almacenes de suministros y grandes cantidades de munición.

Según parece, la Armada ucraniana recibió la orden de prepararse para la guerra, pero se lo pensó mejor

t.me/Murad_Gazdiev/353


----------



## Abstenuto (14 Mar 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> No es sólo que los componentes sean americanos y/o europeos, es que la fabricación aeronáutica a nivel comercial exige fábricas y cadenas de montaje colosales como las que tienen Airbus y Boeing. Hablamos de empresas del tamaño del orden de los cientos de miles de millones de euros. La economía rusa no tiene entidad ni capacidad para escalar a esos niveles.
> 
> Y si lo hiciera la producción sería irrisoria y el coste unitario de los aviones sería muy grande comparado con los de Airbus/Boeing.
> 
> Pd: la fibra de carbono la produce casi en su totalidad Japón y los métodos de fabricación son bastante complejos. El mero hecho de nombrar este tipo de cosas demuestra bastante ignorancia y fanatismo de los foreros prorrusos.



Pero estás hablando del largo plazo. Y es imposible predecir nada, ni siquiera de aquí a un año, porque hay muchas variables, posibilidades y derivadas

Aeroflot tiene una flota de 187 aviones, con eso va que chuta para tirar a corto y medio plazo


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (14 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Enseñanza espartana. Pena que los espartanos fueran exterminados por los Visigodos, que al parecer eran aun más animales que estos. Y ya ves, en que ha quedado la tribu de los Visigodos, solo hay que darse una vuelta por Madrid o Barcelona para verlo.



Un inciso: los espartanos fueron barridos del mapa por los macedonios y rematados por los romanos.

Cuando llegaron los visigodos, solo quedaba el nombre de la ciudad.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Más de 10 buques navales ucranianos, entre ellos patrulleros y lanchas de ataque, fueron abandonados por los marineros ucranianos cuando las fuerzas rusas se acercaban a la ciudad portuaria de Berdyansk.
> 
> Se han encontrado y recogido depósitos de combustible llenos, almacenes de suministros y grandes cantidades de munición.
> 
> ...



Todo tiene un límite de estupidez, intentar enfrentarse con lo poco que le queda Ucrania a la flota rusa es de suicidas…no tenían ninguna posibilidad.


----------



## Von Rudel (14 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Grozny, Russia. 12th June, 2021. Cadets of Akhmat Kadyrov Suvorov Military School take part in a ceremony to lay flowers at a monument to Akhmat Kadyrov, the first president of the Chechen Republic, in the Alley of Glory as part of celebrations of Russia Day. Credit: Yelena Afonina/TASS/Alamy Live News Stock Photo - Alamy
> 
> 
> Download this stock image: Grozny, Russia. 12th June, 2021. Cadets of Akhmat Kadyrov Suvorov Military School take part in a ceremony to lay flowers at a monument to Akhmat Kadyrov, the first president of the Chechen Republic, in the Alley of Glory as part of celebrations of Russia Day. Credit...
> ...




La verdad es que lo que han hecho los Rusos con los Chechenos es lo mas inteligente que se puede hacer. Esta claro que el valor de la Madre Patria Rusia esta en saber entender a distintos pueblos y adaptarse a ellos para gobernarlos. Es una táctica muy parecida a la que tuvo siempre el imperio Español. Tal vez por eso los dos países tenemos muchas cosas en comun, y los imperio también. Seguramente por la misma razón los dos son igualmente atacados. Esperemos por el bien de Rusia que no acabe balcanizado como el imperio Español, por ahora van en la buena dirección, y consigan en parte revertir la situación por el bien del mundo. Los paises y regiones balcanizadas acaban siempre con mucha violencia y pobreza.


España tiene que verse en el reflejo de Rusia y volver a reunificar la Hispano esfera ante la debilidad useña.



Para eso tenemos que utilizar por el momento la unica arma potente que tenemos y es el poder blando. Dejar de gastar 20.0000 millones en politicas de genero para enchufar a feminazis. y gastar ese dinero en propaganda, cultura, obras, etc... que propaguen la idea de reconstrucción de la Hispanoesfera. Para así volver a ganar todos los paises hispanos que estamos siendo sacrificados como corderillos.


----------



## Arraki (14 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pues vaya mierda que todos cacarean exactamente lo mismo. ¿Pero de que "prestigio" del ejercito ruso hablan?.
> 
> ¿Estos periodistas donde estaban en Afganistan, chechenia, osetia/georgia y demas campañas? ¿Y cuando se hundio el Kursk?
> 
> ...



Los de The Politican Room son lo más vendido que he visto en esta guerra. En cuanto vieron el dinerete que se puede ganar haciendo ronda por los medios oficiosos dejaron a un lado la verdad para vender la propaganda que tienen que vender para que les sigan llamando. 

Como los retrasados del orden mundial. 

Son como palomas esperando que les echen unas migajas para comer y ellas a cambio dejan su cagarruta en el plató. 

Lamentables.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (14 Mar 2022)

Sobre los biolaboratorios.


Spoiler



*08.03.2022*

La jefa de la comunidad de inteligencia de EEUU, Avril Danica Haines, responde a las preguntas del senador republicano Marco Rubio.

*Vice Chairman Rubio Questions DNI Haines on Biolab Security*


Spoiler







La portavoz del Departamento de Estado, Victoria Nuland, responde a las preguntas del senador Rubio.

*Victoria Nuland on Bio Labs in Ukraine*


Spoiler







Portavoz del ministerio de exteriores de China.

*China urges U.S. to release details of bio-labs in Ukraine: FM spokesperson*


Spoiler









*09.03.2022*

Declaraciones del general Igor Kirillov, jefe de las unidades de protección NRBQ de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

*US Has over 30 Biolaboratories in Ukraine: Russian Military*


Spoiler






Subtitulado.







*11.03.2022*

En Naciones Unidas, con la participación del representante ruso.

*Security Council on Russia allegations of military biological activities in Ukraine*


Spoiler







*14.03.2022*

Portavoz del ministerio de exteriores de China.

*China dares US to answer SIX QUESTIONS on its 26 enigmatic, military-funded biolabs in Ukraine*


Spoiler


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> *Deutsche Bank se dispara tras dar un giro de 180 grados y abandonar Rusia*
> 
> El gigante bancario alemán anunció el viernes a última hora que va a cerrar sus operaciones en Rusia en un importante giro que ha hecho que sus acciones suban con fuerza este lunes. En un comunicado publicado a última hora del viernes, el banco alemán dijo que se unía a una serie de pares internacionales en la salida del país en respuesta a su invasión de Ucrania y las restricciones operativas resultantes. La medida se producía un día después de que el director financiero James von Moltke dijera a la _CNBC _que "no era práctico" cerrar su negocio en Rusia. Este giro de 180 grados hace que *las acciones suban más de un 6% hasta los 10,177 euros tras subir más de un 8% a primera hora*.



Al final será "la pela" la que nos salve. Ya lo veréis.


----------



## Howitzer (14 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Menudo non-sequitur te acabas de marcar, macho.



Llevo días leyendo este tipo de cosas como si Rusia pudiera reemplazar todas estas cosas cuando la realidad es que sustituir a las empresas occidentales em muchos ámbitos es prácticamente imposible. No veo de qué forma los rusos pueden fabricar al mismo precio y costos al nivel de Toyota, Samsung, Intel, ExxonMobil, Apple, etc por citar unas pocas. 

La autarquía no ha funcionado nunca


----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso dice que hoy las fuerzas de la DPR, apoyadas por el ejército ruso, han destruido casi todas las posiciones ucranianas en los suburbios de Mariupol, y que las Fuerzas Especiales "han eliminado las principales fuerzas neonazis en las zonas residenciales a lo largo del perímetro de la ciudad".

"El éxito de la operación de desbloqueo de la ciudad permitió abrir corredores humanitarios para que los civiles pudieran salir a partir de las 15:00 horas de hoy y comenzar la evacuación masiva de la población, que había sido rehén de los neonazis durante mucho tiempo".

"Para evacuar a los residentes de Mariupol se han formado 4 convoyes con un total de 200 autobuses, 50 de los cuales ya han llegado a Mariupol. Todos los residentes de Mariupol que deseen ser evacuados serán llevados a centros de alojamiento temporal."


----------



## delhierro (14 Mar 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Yo no lo veo hipocresía. Si Arabia Saudita bombardea Yemen a nosotros que nos afecta? En nada.
> Si Putin bombradea Ukrania nos quedamos sin trigo, aceite de girasol, y se nos acerca más el comunismo. Yo no veo tan raro que el NPC patrio este más involucrado en Ukrania y no en otras guerras a tomar por culo..




¿ comunismo ? ¿ el de Putin ? 

Joder, como andan las cabezas.


----------



## Dylan Leary (14 Mar 2022)

Zendal, el kilómetro 0 de los refugiados ucranianos en Madrid


La Comunidad de Madrid habilitará un punto de información y tramitación de ayudas para atender a los desplazados ucranianos que están llegando a la región. Además, ha puesto...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## dabuti (14 Mar 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Yo no lo veo hipocresía. Si Arabia Saudita bombardea Yemen a nosotros que nos afecta? En nada.
> Si Putin bombradea Ukrania nos quedamos sin trigo, aceite de girasol, y se nos acerca más el comunismo. Yo no veo tan raro que el NPC patrio este más involucrado en Ukrania y no en otras guerras a tomar por culo..



¿El trigo importa más que la vida de un niño, sea de donde sea?

Llamarte hijodeperrrra es quedarme sumamente corto.


----------



## manalons (14 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ comunismo ? ¿ el de Putin ?
> 
> Joder, como andan las cabezas.



Qué seria del discurso vacío de estos fachas sin ETA y los comunistas.


----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

nunca lo ha hecho

La cuarta convención de Ginebra no parece aplicarse a los rusos.​
este ataque no es "sorprendente" porque los ucranianos han estado haciendo esto durante ocho años - sólo es preocupante en su falta de sentido porque siguen haciéndolo incluso en la retirada sin ninguna razón militar posible

hay crímenes contra y crímenes para la humanidad. conceptualmente, los crímenes contra la humanidad son cometidos por los rusos; los crímenes para la humanidad son cometidos contra los rusos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Mar 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> Llevo días leyendo este tipo de cosas como si Rusia pudiera reemplazar todas estas cosas cuando la realidad es que sustituir a las empresas occidentales em muchos ámbitos es prácticamente imposible. No veo de qué forma los rusos pueden fabricar al mismo precio y costos al nivel de Toyota, Samsung, Intel, ExxonMobil, Apple, etc por citar unas pocas.
> 
> La autarquía no ha funcionado nunca



Serán sustituidas por empresas chinas e indias…

Los tres países básicos del BRICS de Asia tienen ahora su ventana de oportunidad…


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Mar 2022)

como estamos comprobando , es muy fácil arengar a las masas.

Lo que está pasando en Ucrania es una guerra civil . Es la misma gente enfrentada por enemigos externos. 

Entendamos que si 1.400 millones de Chinos no se están matando entre sí es porque no hay injerencias independentistas para descomponer ese enorme país o las tienen controladas .Pero si así lo decidiesen los amos del mundo, seguro que surgían guerras .

China se libró de ser atomizada como el imperio otomano , cuando perdió la guerra del Opio gracias a que pagó durante décadas una enorme " compensación " que no fue otra cosa que el saqueo durante un siglo. 

No fueron los europeos ni los americanos . Me jode que se generalice . Son determinadas personas o corporaciones supranacionales que consiguen el control del ejército de determinados países y lo usan para sus fines económicos. 

El ejército de España actualmente está en manos de los jefes de Sánchez.
De la misma manera que el golpe de estado a Trump hizo cambiar el jefe de los generales. 

Por lo tanto NO ES ESTADOS UNIDOS ! son personas con nombre y apellido.









Los nuevos amos del mundo


Con la ayuda de los gobiernos y los bancos centrales, los grandes fondos de inversión se han lanzado a la conquista del mundo. Hoy, los megafondos controlan casi todos los sectores de la economía: desde la vivienda a la sanidad privada, desde la banca a la gran industria, desde las tecnológicas...




www.elsaltodiario.com










__





Robert S. Kapito Temprana edad educaciónyCarrera profesional


Robert Steven Kapito (nacido el 8 de febrero de 1957) [1] es un empresario e inversor estadounidense. Es fundador y presidente de la empresa de gestión de inversiones con sede en la ciudad de Nueva York , BlackRock . [2] [3] [4]




hmong.es


----------



## Dylan Leary (14 Mar 2022)

*Germany has said an immediate boycott of Russian gas and oil supplies could hurt its own population more than Vladimir Putin, bringing mass unemployment and poverty.*

“If we flip a switch immediately, there will be supply shortages, even supply stops in Germany,” the economic and energy minister Robert Habeck told public broadcaster ARD on Sunday, as Europe’s largest economy intensely searches to diversify its energy supplies in the medium term.

The Green party politician predicted “mass unemployment, poverty, people who can’t heat their homes, people who run out of petrol” if his country stopped using Russian oil and gas.

Few other western economies are as dependent on Russian energy as Germany: 55% of the natural gas, 52% of the coal and 34% of mineral oil used in the country comes from Russia, for which it pays hundreds of thousands of euros daily, financially supporting the war machine devastating Ukraine.

Habeck said his government was working hard to ensure Germany would be in a position to give up Russian coal by the summer, and to phase out Russian oil by the end of the year, but that a short-term ban on Russian gas could leave his country exposed.


----------



## Howitzer (14 Mar 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Pero estás hablando del largo plazo. Y es imposible predecir nada, ni siquiera de aquí a un año, porque hay muchas variables, posibilidades y derivadas
> 
> Aeroflot tiene una flota de 187 aviones, con eso va que chuta para tirar a corto y medio plazo



Poniéndonos en el escenario de que Rusia tiene que fabricar todos sus aviones, podría hacerlo pero el coste unitario sería mucho mayor. También se conoce como economía de escala, que en la industria aeronáutica es algo clave. 

Eso sin contar con que fabricar un avión requiere de miles de componentes y es de una complejidad extrema. Motores, métodos avanzados de fabricación con materiales compuestos, electrónica, etc. Todo eso lo hacen conglomerados industriales que como he dicho acumulan del orden de cientos de miles de millones de euros.

Toda esa tecnología y capital humano lo tienen Rolls Royce, Toray, Airbus, Boeing y miles de empresas que orbitan en torno a ellas. Ni siquiera China ha sido capaz de replicar aún la producción aeronáutica comercial. En un futuro quizás si lo haga, pero a día de hoy es complejísimo.


----------



## EGO (14 Mar 2022)

Que alguien me explique porque el precio de las acciones de DB se dispara al anunciar que se piran de Rusia.

¿No deberian bajar por perder ese mercado?


----------



## pemebe (14 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> el shitcoin rublo cae en picado
> 
> 1 rublo ruso equivale a
> 0,0071 euro
> ...



DATO mata relato.

*








Tipo de cambio Dólar Rublo ruso hoy | Cotización USD/RUB - Investing.com


Consulte el tipo de cambio de Dólar a Rublo ruso hoy y siga las variaciones de la cotización USD/RUB con gráficos, datos históricos, noticias y más.



es.investing.com








Es verdad que ha perdido el rublo:

el 23/02/2022 estaba 1 dolar: 85 rublos*
el 7/03/2022 llego a 1 dolar: 153 rublos (llegó a ser un 80% de perdida desde inicio de la guerra)
hoy 14/03/2022 esta alrededor de 113 rublos (una perdida del 33% desde inicio de la guerra)

La tendecia ahora mismo es descendente.


----------



## Xan Solo (14 Mar 2022)

Que sí, que sí, que la crisis del Dépor es por culpa del comunismo... y de Putin.

Ojo con los mensajes demasiado pasados de rosca, porque la gente empieza por darse cuenta. Hoy ya escuché decir dos veces lo de "la luz ya nos la subían antes de lo de Putin". 

Ojo si la PPSOE pierde "el relato". (PIUPSOX en realidad, porque en esto todo el espectro parlamentario son exactamente lo mismo)


----------



## Ricohombre (14 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> .
> 
> ¿Se debe considerar al Greco español, veneciano o cretense? Joseph Conrad ¿Inglés o alemán?



Yo los considero griego y polaco respectivamente; pero no tiene importancia lo que piense.


----------



## Abstenuto (14 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> El uso que le ha dado Putin ahora es ofensivo, el que le está dando Francia es defensivo. Los cacharros son los mismos obviamente.



Putin no le ha dado ningún uso. Algunos parece que no entendéis el concepto de disuasión nuclear


----------



## Fermoselle (14 Mar 2022)

Toda la chatarra rusa va a ser depositada en ucrania menuda limpieza ............


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (14 Mar 2022)

Parece un videojuego pero es real.

Un BTR dispara primero contra lo que parece un carro de combate ruso en Mariupol y después machaca inmisericordemente a lo que parece un BMP con la ametralladora de 20 mm desde corta distancia y lo destroza. A esa distancia el cañón de 20 mm es demoledor, destroza casi cualquier cosa.

Si el vídeo es nuevo, que también puede ser de hace varios días, eso indicaría que los rusos están aún muy lejos aún de controlar Mariupol.


----------



## ciruiostar (14 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Es que Bruselas no le deja como con las mascarillas o o es que tienen ganas de exprimirnos hasta el final ... Pagarán los ricos ya me entendéis ... Y el año que viene peajes en todas las autovias, es lo que tiene un gobierno derrochador que nunca tiene de nada salvo necesidad continua de arruinarte.
> 
> España no toca los impuestos de los carburantes que sí baja Europa ante la escalada de precios
> 
> Ya sabéis vais con el coche a 17 Km/h y ya .... : - )



Europeos olvídense del carro mejor piensen en una bicicleta Xd!


----------



## Fermoselle (14 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> hajajaja , piel de cebolla para las juntas en lugar de teflon, ecoresiliencia autosostenible



Mejor la estopa de fontanero...............


----------



## kelden (14 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Salvo que Francia y Alemania desaparezcan como tal integrados en un mismo estado...



Si, cuando las ranas crien pelo o los cerdos vuelen ....


----------



## gargamelix (14 Mar 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Putin no le ha dado ningún uso. Algunos parece que no entendéis el concepto de disuasión nuclear



Sí hombre, los ha metido en juego explicitamente entre el arsenal que está usando en una ofensiva militar. Llámale liberación o lo que quieras, pero están en la ofensiva militar, forman parte de ella.

Disuasión es otra situación, es nuclear-nuclear. Aquí no es así, no lo digo yo, lo dijo Putin pública y claramente en un error propagandístico por el que si aún tuviera pelos se tiraría de ellos. Estratégicamente él sabrá, pero es un uso ofensivo en este caso concreto.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Mar 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Europeos olvídense del carro mejor piensen en una bicicleta Xd!



Como en 1973, yo lo ví en TVE cuando era joven…


----------



## Von Rudel (14 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Los de The Politican Room son lo más vendido que he visto en esta guerra. En cuanto vieron el dinerete que se puede ganar haciendo ronda por los medios oficiosos dejaron a un lado la verdad para vender la propaganda que tienen que vender para que les sigan llamando.
> 
> Como los retrasados del orden mundial.
> 
> ...




Segun ellos el 2 día de invasión los Rusos ya habían perdido y tenían bajas catastroficas. 

Que habían destruido las fuerzas aerotransportadas Rusas, mentira ya que resistieron.

Que Rusia ya debía haber colapsado hace una semana.

Y que al final de esta semana Rusia se iba a retirar por haber fracasado en la invasion.


----------



## kenny220 (14 Mar 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> Poniéndonos en el escenario de que Rusia tiene que fabricar todos sus aviones, podría hacerlo pero el coste unitario sería mucho mayor. También se conoce como economía de escala, que en la industria aeronáutica es algo clave.
> 
> Eso sin contar con que fabricar un avión requiere de miles de componentes y es de una complejidad extrema. Motores, métodos avanzados de fabricación con materiales compuestos, electrónica, etc. Todo eso lo hacen conglomerados industriales que como he dicho acumulan del orden de cientos de miles de millones de euros.
> 
> Toda esa tecnología y capital humano lo tienen Rolls Royce, Toray, Airbus, Boeing y miles de empresas que orbitan en torno a ellas. Ni siquiera China ha sido capaz de replicar aún la producción aeronáutica comercial. En un futuro quizás si lo haga, pero a día de hoy es complejísimo.



Y no hablemos que las compañias, aéreas no suelen comprar su flota, si no que son compañias de leasing, etc las que compran las flotas y se los, alquilan a las compañias, aéreas, etc, dándole flexibilidad, renovación de flota, etc. 

Si Aeroflot ópera 175 aviones, cuantos son en propiedad? 

Existen compañias en Rusia que se dedican a eso? 

Podría, Aeroflot comprar los 175 aviones. 

Etc, etc. 

La competencia China, que será para el 2025.su avión cuesta 70 millones de $


----------



## kelden (14 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>




Míralos .... tan tranquilos por el campo .....


----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

Se confirma la destrucción de otro helicóptero ucraniano

Los medios de comunicación ucranianos han confirmado la pérdida del helicóptero Mi-24 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania. Se ha publicado el obituario del piloto fallecido, Oleksandr Maryniak.

Su helicóptero Mi-24 fue derribado cerca de Kiev el 8 de marzo. También murió un segundo piloto.

Por otro lado, señalamos que Mariniak participó en la operación de castigo de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas en Donbás en 2014.

t.me/anna_news/24690


----------



## Bartleby (14 Mar 2022)

La mayoría de los Estadounidenses con ingresos altos quiere que EEUU participe en una guerra en Europa.

Europa debería reunirse con otro países potentes para tratar de remover el avispero en el sur de EEUU y financiar a movimientos independentistas de Texas, así, para empezar, a ver que les parece









Poll: Majority of wealthy Americans want US military involvement in European war


Those polled were asked: "If a wider war breaks out in Europe, should the U.S. military be involved?"




thepostmillennial.com


----------



## Abstenuto (14 Mar 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> Eso sin contar con que fabricar un avión requiere de *miles de componentes *y es de una complejidad extrema. Motores, métodos avanzados de fabricación con* materiales compuestos, electrónica,* etc. Todo eso lo hacen conglomerados industriales que como he dicho acumulan del orden de cientos de miles de millones de euros.



No sabes cual va a ser el coste de las materias primas y productos semielaborados de aquí a dos años. Ni en qué situación va a estar la cotización del dólar para entonces. Te recuerdo que el poder blando de EEUU (la hegemonía del dólar) es lo que está en juego en este conflicto mundial

Por ejemplo, en dos años se va a poner en marcha esto, que los chinos van a a pagar en euros

Russia, China agree 30-year gas deal via new pipeline, to settle in euros | Reuters


----------



## Evangelion (14 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Parece un videojuego pero es real.
> 
> Un BTR dispara primero contra lo que parece un carro de combate ruso en Mariupol y después machaca inmisericordemente a lo que parece un BMP con la ametralladora de 20 mm desde corta distancia y lo destroza. A esa distancia el cañón de 20 mm es demoledor, destroza casi cualquier cosa.
> 
> Si el vídeo es nuevo, que también puede ser de hace varios días, eso indicaría que los rusos están aún muy lejos aún de controlar Mariupol.



Detras del blindado hay (habia) infanteria.


----------



## piru (14 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Poco a poco y sin pausa, las astas de toro de Cannas claro en el mapa de hoy…ahora toca apretar…
> 
> 
> Aníbal estaría orgulloso de ver su táctica vigente…



Se puede parecer en el cerco, pero la clave de Cannas fue un retroceso táctico, aquí no hay retroceso ruso.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (14 Mar 2022)

El misil que ha caido en Donetsk es ruso









كييف تنفي قصف دونيتسك.. والانفصاليون يؤكدون


بعدما أعلن الانفصاليون في دونيتسك شرق البلاد، اليوم الاثنين، أن القوات الأوكرانية قصفت وسط المدينة ودمرت مباني إدارية، نفت الأخيرة الأمر تماماً.فقد أكدت




www.alarabiya.net


----------



## Yomateix (14 Mar 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Yo no lo veo hipocresía. Si Arabia Saudita bombardea Yemen a nosotros que nos afecta? En nada.
> Si Putin bombradea Ukrania nos quedamos sin trigo, aceite de girasol, y se nos acerca más el comunismo. Yo no veo tan raro que el NPC patrio este más involucrado en Ukrania y no en otras guerras a tomar por culo..



Lo que dices no tiene el menor sentido. Entonces no importa que maten a gente mientras económicamente no nos afecte (EEUU mete en la guerra a Europa bajo la premisa de las muertes, no del impacto económico) Pero de acuerdo, basemonos en esa premisa.

Si Putin entra en guerra y Europa y la Otan no entran a ayudar.....la guerra termina en cuatro días, porque a los cuatro dias Zelensky ve que no tienen nada que hacer. Afectación a la economia Europea prácticamente inexistente.

Entra Europa y la Otan enviando mercenarios como ahora (porque los pagan ellos) enviando dinero, comida, armas, aviones, ayuda con satélites, espionaje etc etc La guerra se alarga, mayor destrucción de Ucrania (independientemente de quien ganase al final) y por tanto la economía Ucrania tardará puede que años en recuperarse e importar como ahora. Las sanciones a Rusia hacen que la economia Europea pueda entrar en recesión (reconocido por todos los expertos) coste de electricidad, petróleo y gas mucho más elevado....lo que hace que aumente el coste de construcciones, alimentación etc etc lo que conlleva crisis económica en Europa. Y ya no hablemos como China compre las empresas Rusas lo que te puede llegar a costar ese gas. Mientras EEUU sigue creciendo y vendiendote el gas mucho más caro (ahora a un 40% más caro que Rusia te lo vende)

Digamos que según tu premisa las vidas humanas te dan igual, el problema es tu economia.....precisamente el ayudar a Ucrania es lo que te puede hundir tu economia por los próximos años.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Se pude parecer en el cerco, pero la clave de Cannas fue un retroceso táctico, aquí no hay retroceso ruso.



Se parece a esto…


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Von Rudel (14 Mar 2022)

Las sanciones van a quedar en nada. Rusia es un país demasiado goloso para que el capitalismo internacional no se meta. Le van a salir novias y chulos dandole lo que quieran porque lo pueden pagar.

Sino se mete China, sera la india o el resto del globo.

Pero de cara a los medios de comunicación queda como que le van a hacer mucho daño.....si toda multinacional que se va puede ser sustituida por otra. Y China tiene a patadas.


----------



## mirkoxx (14 Mar 2022)

*El comandante militar Poddubny escribe*:

“Cerca de Kiev, la derrota de las fortificaciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania continúa. La ironía de la historia es que ahora el régimen de Kiev está utilizando la infraestructura de ingeniería soviética, los ZKP, que se construyeron para repeler un ataque de la OTAN, y ahora son el objetivo de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. Los ingenieros soviéticos las construyeron para durar. Tenemos que tener muy en cuenta esto. La artillería enemiga trabaja en toda la zona y se dirige especialmente a los paracaidistas en Gostomel y a las formaciones rusas que se encuentran en las cercanías de la carretera Kyiv-Zhitomir.

Aquí va otra historia. Muchas unidades rusas cuyo personal no tenía tanta experiencia en intensas operaciones de combate recobraron el sentido. Como siempre, la guerra empujó hacia adelante a los soldados más valientes y decididos. La experiencia llega a un ritmo acelerado. Después analizaremos todos los ejemplos de heroísmo y profesionalismo con apellidos. Ahora no es el momento.

Los aviones pasaron sobre nosotros por la noche a diferentes alturas. Las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas están desmantelando metódicamente la infraestructura militar del enemigo tanto en el frente como en la retaguardia.

El régimen de Kiev sueña con al menos un ejemplo de éxito táctico cerca de Kiev. Para hacer esto, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están tratando de organizar acciones locales de contraofensiva con la ayuda de grupos tácticos. Pero sin éxito, por supuesto. El gobierno de Kiev informa de ganancias en cada embosca; esto entra en la categoría de propaganda, pero te pone nervioso. En el contexto de la inminente caída de Mariupol, los propagandistas del régimen se están quedando sin leña. Puedes mentir sin cesar, pero la efectividad de los cuentos de hadas se reduce considerablemente.

La población local, que fue literalmente hipnotizada por la propaganda ucraniana, ahora está entrando en razón. Dicen que se disponían a recibir un balazo, pero se acaban sus raciones y medicinas. La abstinencia después de la propaganda es dura a los ojos de la confusión y el anhelo. Les enseñaron durante tantos años a odiar a los rusos, pero llegaron hombres normales, duros, pero amables, que, si son humanos con ellos, darán su última camisa, porque los consideran hermanos suyos.

Kiev está a 10 km al noroeste. Que yo sepa, el grupo vecino, que avanza por la orilla oriental del Dniéper, se ha atrincherado cerca de Brovary. El Desmantelamiento por fuego de las fortificaciones de las áreas de la capital tomarán algún tiempo. Y las personas que viven en la capital ucraniana pueden pasar este tiempo de manera útil: darse cuenta de que han sido engañados durante muchos años, comprender dónde están los extraños, dónde están los suyos y comenzar a luchar contra los criminales de guerra en la calle Bankova y en el Estado Mayor de la Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania”.





Сводки от ополчения Новороссии | VK


Подписывайтесь на нас в "Телеграм": https://t.me/swodki Ежедневные сводки по боевой ситуации от военкоров, ополченцев и очевидцев событий, а также




m.vk.com


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fermoselle (14 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Y Putin además esta todo loco y demente ... Biden sin embargo es un filósofo griego en su mejor momento de forma ...



Y ademas se dedica a sobar niñas...............


----------



## Impresionante (14 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> El misil que ha caido en Donetsk es ruso
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claro, lo fabrican en Rusia.

No sabías que hay productos extranjeros?


----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

Se informa de que Slaviansk ha comenzado a cercar Cherevkivka.

Al parecer, Semyonovka, al igual que en 2014, se convertirá en el principal campo de confrontación. Sólo que ahora los bandos han cambiado de lugar.

t.me/anna_news/24691


----------



## midelburgo (14 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si, cuando las ranas crien pelo o los cerdos vuelen ....



El califato de Aquisgran... lo que evito Carlos Martel...


----------



## gargamelix (14 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Europa debería reunirse con otro países potentes para tratar de remover el avispero en el sur de EEUU y financiar a movimientos independentistas de Texas, así, para empezar, a ver que les parece



Europa debería centrarse en sus cosas, en sus intereses y no agitar avisperos ajenos como hacen EEUU, Rusia, Israel y otros. Esto del nuevo orden multipolar consiste en vez de tener uno o dos hijos de puta arruinando el mundo tengamos media docena a ver que tal?


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> El grado de hipocresía rompe todas las escalas. Pero bueno, al españolito medio le da igual todo esto, es la tele la que se encarga de educarlo y de decirle a quién odiar y a quién no. Los saudíes no despierten ni la más mínima crítica en la mayoría de borregos occidentales, a pesar de ser un régimen que atenta diariamente contra los derechos humanos más fundamentales.



Bueno, está eso de "son sus costumbes", moros moreando y europeos europeando. El problema es que lo que en un sitio no deja de ser un conflicto local por parte de beduinos llegados a más lo otro tiene consecuencias planetarias.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (14 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Claro, lo fabrican en Rusia.
> 
> No sabías que hay productos extranjeros?



No tienes ni puta gracia

Pero ya que lo comentas, vaya panda de subnormales que disparan contra su propia gente.


----------



## Ricardiano (14 Mar 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Que alguien me explique porque el precio de las acciones de DB se dispara al anunciar que se piran de Rusia.
> 
> ¿No deberian bajar por perder ese mercado?



Se llama especulación. Cuando hay "momentos" especiales, como una guerra, la volatilidad se dispara. Y las bolsas fluctúan con grandes movimientos arriba y abajo. Movimientos que aprovechan los profesionales para ganar más dinero. 

Si miras la tv se dedican a explicar esos movimientos según las noticias que se producen. Pero en verdad están completamente desconectadas. Lo mismo le pasa al precio del petroleo. Que llegó a tocar casi los 130 y una semana después está por debajo de 105. 

Mañana o quizá en un par de días, los mismo que ha subido DB lo puede bajar. Y seguro que encuentran una noticia que lo explique...


----------



## Abstenuto (14 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Sí hombre, los ha metido en juego explicitamente entre el arsenal que está usando en una ofensiva militar. Llámale liberación o lo que quieras, pero están en la ofensiva militar, forman parte de ella.
> 
> Disuasión es otra situación, es nuclear-nuclear. Aquí no es así, no lo digo yo, lo dijo Putin pública y claramente en un error propagandístico por el que si aún tuviera pelos se tiraría de ellos. Estratégicamente él sabrá, pero es un uso ofensivo en este caso concreto.



Lo que ha hecho Putin, en vista de las agresivas declaraciones de los dirigentes occidentales y de esas ideicas de meter aviones en Ucrania, es poner las pistolas sobre la mesa para que sean conscientes de que si el conflicto escala (por culpa de la OTAN), está dispuesto a usar su poderío nuclear (independientemente de que lo use Rusia o la OTAN en primer lugar en la hipotética escalada). Es decir,* les recuerda a las histéricas víboras anglosajonas que la disuasión nuclear está para eso, por si lo habían olvidado.*

Luego ya, si te tragas la propaganda de los medios occidentales y sus interpretaciones para retrasados mentales, es cosa tuya


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (14 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Esta es la situación real sobre el terreno, Rusia avanza muy lentamente y además de manera caótica, con una logística penosa y sufriendo bajas inasumibles, y eso que guerra urbana propiamente dicha aún no ha habido, veremos lo que pasa cuando lleguemos a ese escenario porque las bajas se pueden disparar si hay una groznificación de Kiev, de Jarkov o de Odesa, no creo que los rusos estén dispuestos a sumir tantas bajas. El punto débil de Ucrania es el sur, si Rusia lo sabe explotar podría hacer mucho daño. Supongo que en la zona de Odesa las defensas ucranianas estén super-reforzadas, aún así es su punto débil si los rusos lo saben explotar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dicho y hecho, si antes lo digo, me autocito, hay ciudades como Mariupol que ya sufren un proceso de groznificación. El escenario de pesadilla es que ocurra en varias ciudades a la vez. Por ahora los únicos combates urbanos propiamente dichos son los de Mariupol.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Menuda cagada, de ahí no se sale.


----------



## Arraki (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

El flujo de refugiados a través de la frontera occidental de Ucrania es cada vez mayor, la gente bajo la presión de las autoridades de Kiev se ven obligados a ir a Polonia, Hungría, Eslovaquia y Rumania - Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia

t.me/vicktop55/1597


----------



## piru (14 Mar 2022)

Eneko Aritza dijo:


>



Jarkov, otro avistamiento:




Z dentro de un triángulo. Están en la misma columna que otros vehículos con [Z], parecen vehículos diferentes, algún tipo de unidad especial.


----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

Los chinos también tienen una base naval en Yibuti. Su primera base en el extranjero.
Y los rusos tienen una base naval en Sudan.


----------



## torque_200bc (14 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Musk troleando. A veces pienso que es forero



Buh, esto ya es jugar con fuego. No deberia poner a prueba a su culto. Techlead perdio mas de la mitad de sus suscriptores hace una semana por una mierda parecida.


----------



## Pollepolle (14 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Eso pudo volar???


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Mar 2022)

No vas al día, hoy ha llegado a 110,10 para luego perder, ahora esta en los 114,20


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> La mayoría de los Estadounidenses con ingresos altos quiere que EEUU participe en una guerra en Europa.
> 
> Europa debería reunirse con otro países potentes para tratar de remover el avispero en el sur de EEUU y financiar a movimientos independentistas de Texas, así, para empezar, a ver que les parece
> 
> ...



Pues esto es muy peligroso porque vienen pronto las elecciones del midterm.


----------



## Banzai (14 Mar 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Yo no lo veo hipocresía. Si Arabia Saudita bombardea Yemen a nosotros que nos afecta? En nada.
> Si Putin bombradea Ukrania nos quedamos sin trigo, aceite de girasol, y se nos acerca más el comunismo. Yo no veo tan raro que el NPC patrio este más involucrado en Ukrania y no en otras guerras a tomar por culo..



Perdon pero que me he perdido? Putin, icono de la derecha nacionalista en Uropa se ha metido a comunista?


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (14 Mar 2022)

*Energoatom: Los rusos hacen estallar parte de municiones en la central nuclear de Zaporiyia*

Así lo informó en Telegram la Compañía Nacional de Generación de Energía Nuclear de Ucrania, Energoatom.

"Los idiotas rusos hicieron estallar parte de las municiones en el emplazamiento de la central nuclear de Zaporiyia cerca de las ruinas del centro de entrenamiento y la unidad de energía Nº 1. Y planean continuar realizando detonaciones en la instalación nuclear más grande de Europa", dijo Energoatom.









Energoatom: Los rusos hacen estallar parte de municiones en la central nuclear de Zaporiyia


Las fuerzas rusas hicieron estallar parte de municiones en el emplazamiento de la central nuclear de Zaporiyia. — Ukrinform.




www.ukrinform.es


----------



## kelden (14 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Bueno, está eso de "son sus costumbes", moros moreando y europeos europeando. El problema es que lo que en un sitio no deja de ser un conflicto local por parte de beduinos llegados a más *lo otro tiene consecuencias planetarias.*



Eso es falso. Ucrania lleva 8 años en guerra y aquí no pasaba nada.


----------



## torque_200bc (14 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Hemos rehecho completamente la infografía de las pérdidas de la parte ucraniana durante el conflicto.
> 
> Ahora, las pérdidas irrevocables y sanitarias se tienen en cuenta por separado, hay una dinámica para el día, la aviación y el sistema de defensa aérea se clasifican por categoría. Se enumeran las pérdidas de la guardia Nacional y el Servicio estatal de fronteras de Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Un prisionero por cada 20 muertos? Madre mia menuda picadora de carne. Guerra de maniobra, decían. Mis cojones.


----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

Los batallones neonazis ucranianos utilizan "modos de silencio" para reagruparse, mientras se esconden detrás de un "escudo humano" civil - Ministerio de Defensa ruso

t.me/vicktop55/1593


----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Eso pudo volar???



Si. Y regresar a la base.


----------



## Roedr (14 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Se han gastado casi 50.000 millones de dolares sólo para poder tirar esas bombas con los F35, así que las deben tirar muy bien hoyga ustec.
> 
> Es offtopic pero por ponerlo en perspectiva el James Webb completo con sobrecostes y retrasos continuos durante 20 años costó 10.000. Este es el mundo en el que vivimos y mejor tenerlo claro o te viene un fundamentalista de lo que sea y te fríe el culo.



Vista esta guerra, casi sale más a cuenta desarrollar buenos misiles tierra-tierra que destruyan aeropuertos que invertir demasiado en aviones caros que no pueden despegar sin largas pistas.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Lógico, tener de vecino a un país tan anormal como Rusia sólo genera miedo y asco


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Mar 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Eso pudo volar???



Con el segundo motor si…está diseñado para ese tipo de percances…es como un tanque volador ese avión…


----------



## piru (14 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Se parece a esto…
> Ver archivo adjunto 983080



Sí, en el movimiento final, pero la clave de todo fue antes, el retroceso del centro que se sacó Aníbal del caletre.


----------



## Fauna iberica (14 Mar 2022)

No podía faltar la payasa feminazi.


----------



## ciruiostar (14 Mar 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> Poniéndonos en el escenario de que Rusia tiene que fabricar todos sus aviones, podría hacerlo pero el coste unitario sería mucho mayor. También se conoce como economía de escala, que en la industria aeronáutica es algo clave.
> 
> Eso sin contar con que fabricar un avión requiere de miles de componentes y es de una complejidad extrema. Motores, métodos avanzados de fabricación con materiales compuestos, electrónica, etc. Todo eso lo hacen conglomerados industriales que como he dicho acumulan del orden de cientos de miles de millones de euros.
> 
> Toda esa tecnología y capital humano lo tienen Rolls Royce, Toray, Airbus, Boeing y miles de empresas que orbitan en torno a ellas. Ni siquiera China ha sido capaz de replicar aún la producción aeronáutica comercial. En un futuro quizás si lo haga, pero a día de hoy es complejísimo.



Es que Rusia mantiene fabricas de aviones civiles ellos ya tienen experiencia haciendo eso, de hecho se provecha la misma estructura que sirve para producir aviones militares que para hacer los civiles con el fin de reducir costos, Antonov.


----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

Banzai dijo:


> Perdon pero que me he perdido? Putin, icono de la derecha nacionalista en Uropa se ha metido a comunista?



Le están intentado etiquetar con su Ogro preferido pero no consiguen acertar.


----------



## Alcosani (14 Mar 2022)

No se si estará ya puesto, pero me ha parecido interesante, es una especie de documental de 2015 sobre como vivía la gente Rusa en la zona del Donbass:


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Vista esta guerra, casi sale más a cuenta desarrollar buenos misiles tierra-tierra que destruyan aeropuertos que invertir demasiado en aviones caros que no pueden despegar sin largas pistas.



Los Kalibr ya demostraron en Siria que son la mejor arma. Invertir en ese tipo de artilugios es el futuro.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (14 Mar 2022)

vamos vamos que nos vamos


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> Poniéndonos en el escenario de que Rusia tiene que fabricar todos sus aviones, podría hacerlo pero el coste unitario sería mucho mayor. También se conoce como economía de escala, que en la industria aeronáutica es algo clave.
> 
> Eso sin contar con que fabricar un avión requiere de miles de componentes y es de una complejidad extrema. Motores, métodos avanzados de fabricación con materiales compuestos, electrónica, etc. Todo eso lo hacen conglomerados industriales que como he dicho acumulan del orden de cientos de miles de millones de euros.
> 
> Toda esa tecnología y capital humano lo tienen Rolls Royce, Toray, Airbus, Boeing y miles de empresas que orbitan en torno a ellas. Ni siquiera China ha sido capaz de replicar aún la producción aeronáutica comercial. En un futuro quizás si lo haga, pero a día de hoy es complejísimo.




Gñe gñe no diga tonterías, los rusos han llegado al espacio, gñe gñe, se coge un Lada, se alarga tipo limusina, se le pone alas y un motor de cohete y listo, gñe gñe, ya tienen aviones, los rusos son mu sabios, gñe gñe.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (14 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Menuda cagada, de ahí no se sale.




Una cagada pero eso es lo que han conseguido los rusos. el pedófilo sionista de Washington quería la guerra y Putin se la dió.


----------



## Bishop (14 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> No hay que andarse con tantas precauciones llevan desde el primer día de la ofensiva disparando misiles contra el centro de Donetsk, y por la trayectoria ya se sabe que iba a matar gente en el centro. El objetivo era la administración civil regional.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay otro impacto con la misma forma, pasado el ¿paso de cebra? en el centro de la imagen.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Sí, en el movimiento final, pero la clave de todo fue antes, el retroceso del centro que se sacó Aníbal del caletre.



Ya, pero ahora estamos en la posición final…como se llegó es lo de menos ahora.


----------



## Icibatreuh (14 Mar 2022)

Pravda, Moscú









Девушка рыдала, обнимая мертвую мать: ракетный удар ВСУ убил 20 человек в центре Донецка


Спецкор kp.ru Дмитрий Стешин передает с места событий [фото, видео]




www.kp.ru




/

*La niña sollozaba abrazando a su madre muerta: un ataque con misiles de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania mató a 20 personas en el centro de Donetsk*

El corresponsal especial de Kp.ru Dmitry Steshin, informa desde la escena

Alrededor del mediodía, mi casa fue sacudida por una explosión lejana. Suena como el centro de Donetsk, fuerte, muy fuerte y ruidoso. Tal vez el cuerpo militar había funcionado, comencé a prepararme rápidamente, ¿todavía sin saber realmente lo que había sucedido?

Como se supo más tarde, se trataba de un misil táctico "Tochka U", dirigido al menos a la Administración Regional de Donetsk. Mientras encendía el auto, logré llamar a un colega corresponsal militar. Jadeando mientras corría, gritó

Corro por los patios hasta la calle Universitetskaya, tropezando con revestimientos desgarrados, ramas de árboles caídas, pantallas de farolas. Además, solo parpadea. Un automóvil con las puertas abiertas, en el asiento del pasajero delantero: una mujer con un buen abrigo de piel, la cabeza inclinada hacia atrás de manera antinatural, sus manos ya estaban amarillas, cerosas. Entrada al banco (lo que luego me dijo esta institución financiera: la fachada fue barrida por fragmentos, en polvo). Hay montículos encorvados en el pavimento: tres, cinco, ocho.


La niña abraza a su madre muerta, su esposo o novio se arrodilla junto a ella, solo se presiona contra ella, cabeza con cabeza. Un anciano deambula sin rumbo fijo por el frente del banco, deambulando entre los cadáveres y gritando - “¡Para qué! ¡Para qué!". Los médicos corren, lo llevan a la ambulancia, hacen algo con él ... No miro dentro de la ambulancia.

Autobús naranja del que brota sangre sobre el asfalto, número 17. Ruta - Universitetskaya, calle Bosse... Bosse, recuerdo enero de 2015, nuestra gente empezó a exprimir cyborgs en el aeropuerto, y cubrieron con morteros, a las 9 de la mañana , el anillo de tranvía-trolebús, todo el mundo se dirigía al trabajo. Pensé que nunca volvería a ver tal espectáculo, ¡qué equivocado estaba! En ese momento, 15 personas murieron en el Boss, parece que aquí ya hay más de dos docenas de cuerpos. Alguien más se encontrará en los apartamentos: la metralla de Tochka barrió las fachadas de las casas en varios bloques ( aprox. ed. - según los últimos datos oficiales, el número de muertos ha llegado a 20 personas ).













Russia says 23 dead in missile attack on Donetsk


Ukraine denies launching the attack on the separatist-controlled city in eastern Ukraine.




www.aljazeera.com





*ALJAZEERA*


*Ucrania niega acusaciones rusas de ataque a Donetsk*
_Fragmentos del misil ucraniano que fue derribado caen en el centro de la ciudad controlada por los rebeldes, matando a 20 civiles, dice Rusia.


Sin embargo _
embargo, el ejército ucraniano se ha apresurado a negar el ataque.

"Es inequívocamente un cohete ruso u otra munición, ni siquiera tiene sentido hablar de eso", dijo el portavoz militar ucraniano Leonid Matyukhin en una sesión informativa televisada.

Cuando se le preguntó sobre los informes de un ataque ucraniano en Donetsk, el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov, dijo que era una tragedia.


----------



## Top5 (14 Mar 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Suiza rechaza imponer sanciones al comercio de materias primas con Rusia
> 
> 
> El ministro de Economía suizo, Guy Parmelin, defiende que esta medida podría tener "efectos secundarios a nivel global" y pide prudencia a la hora de tomar decisiones que puedan afectar más al precio de insumos.
> ...



Evidentemente son tan hipócritas como la UE, cuentas cerradas para las personas y miembros del gobierno -incluido Putin- pero luego dame las materias primas que si no mi sociedad no funciona... y me voy yo mismo a la miseria.


----------



## poppom (14 Mar 2022)

El cielo naranja que estamos viendo por España confirma que es el fin del mundo. Ha debido caer algún nuke o se va a producir una tormenta solar
Saludos y buen foro


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## paconan (14 Mar 2022)

Los servicios de VPN comienzan a bloquearse en #Rusia


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Mar 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Evidentemente son tan hipócritas como la UE, cuentas cerradas para las personas y miembros del gobierno -incluido Putin- pero luego dame las materias primas que si no mi sociedad no funciona... y me voy yo mismo a la miseria.



No se pueden comer los billetes de banco, pero si quemar para calentarse, pero no les veo yo a los banqueros suizos en esa tesitura.


----------



## kelden (14 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Pueden cortar la luz y el agua? Si. Pues ya vale .....


----------



## Lego. (14 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Esto sucede en Donetsk desde 2014. Los medios de comunicación occidentales no prestan atención ni sienten empatía por estas víctimas.
> 
> Otra imagen del centro de #Donetsk, bombardeado a primera hora de este día por el régimen neonazi terrorista de #Ucrania con el misil balístico táctico Tochka-U: 20 muertos, incluidos niños, 9 heridos.​
> Para un reportaje implacable y honesto le sugiero que siga a @EvaKBartlett. La página web "pacificadora", elaborada por el servicio secreto ucraniano, la marcó como enemiga de Ucrania. Los periodistas han sido asesinados después de ser añadidos a esta lista. (Yo también estoy en esa lista, por cierto)



cito para marcar este post y verlo por la noche.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Los servicios de VPN comienzan a bloquearse en #Rusia



Poco a poco van a quedarse en la Runet, desconectados de occidente.

Uno de los fundamentos del ataque de la OTAN a Rusia era el ciberespacio…ahora se quedan sin esa posibilidad.


----------



## gargamelix (14 Mar 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Lo que ha hecho Putin, en vista de las agresivas declaraciones de los dirigentes occidentales y de esas ideicas de meter aviones en Ucrania, es poner las pistolas sobre la mesa para que sean conscientes de que si el conflicto escala (por culpa de la OTAN), está dispuesto a usar su poderío nuclear (independientemente de que lo use Rusia o la OTAN en primer lugar en la hipotética escalada). Es decir,* les recuerda a las histéricas víboras anglosajonas que la disuasión nuclear está para eso, por si lo habían olvidado.*
> 
> Luego ya, si te tragas la propaganda de los medios occidentales y sus interpretaciones para retrasados mentales, es cosa tuya



Es algo objetivo lo que te decía. Pero para verlo hay que estar menos apasionado e implicado en el conflicto que tú.


----------



## Zhukov (14 Mar 2022)

torque_200bc dijo:


> Un prisionero por cada 20 muertos? Madre mia menuda picadora de carne. Guerra de maniobra, decían. Mis cojones.



No estás prestando atención ni has leído mi blog. La mayoría de los prisioneros son de un regimiento antiaéreo que sorprendieron cerca de Kharkov. Sólo se retiene prisioneros a oficiales y otros especialistas. Las cifras dan los heridos recogidos por los rusos, que técnicamente son prisioneros también.

Los rusos no pierden tiempo con prisioneros, a muchos se les da la oportunidad de entregar las armas e irse a casa. Tampoco se hacen prisioneros entre los paramilitares de la Guardia Nacional y demás batallones nazis.

Hay un mensaje mío de hace un día o dos sobre el recuento de pérdidas ucras tras limpiar Volnovakha. Muy simplificado, la mitad de los ucranianos lucha hasta la muerte porque no espera cuartel, la otra mitad se rinde a la primera oportunidad, si no lo impiden los fanáticos disparándoles por la espalda.


----------



## kasperle1966 (14 Mar 2022)

*La ley racial ucraniana*





El pueblo ucraniano proviene de dos raíces históricas, una escandinava y la otra eslava. Los grupos ‎que ‎hoy se definen como «_nacionalistas ucranianos_» no asumen la defensa de Ucrania como ‎nación sino que ‎toman como referencia únicamente sus propios orígenes escandinavos, ‎oponiéndolos a las ‎poblaciones rusas de ese país. ‎
La población ucraniana utiliza simultáneamente el idioma ruso, el ucraniano y también el ‎húngaro. ‎Pero desde el 1º de septiembre de 2020, a raíz del putsch de la Plaza Maidan, ‎se prohibió ‎por ley el uso de cualquier otra lengua que no sea el ucraniano en la administración, en los ‎servicios públicos ‎y en la enseñanza. Las escuelas donde se enseñaban los idiomas ruso ‎y húngaro fueron cerradas, ‎lo cual fue motivo de protestas oficiales de la Federación Rusa y ‎de Hungría. ‎
El 21 de julio de 2021, el actual presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski, promulgó una ‎‎«_Ley ‎sobre los Pueblos Autóctonos_». Esa ley estipula que sólo los ucranianos de origen ‎escandinavo, ‎los de origen tártaro y los caraitas tienen ‎‎«_derecho a gozar plenamente de todos ‎los Derechos Humanos y de todas las libertades ‎fundamentales_» (sic). Por consiguiente, ‎los ucranianos de origen eslavo no tienen derecho a esas ‎libertades. ‎
Los neonazis ucranianos utilizan constantemente los símbolos y referencias nazis, no sólo el ‎alfabeto rúnico de ‎las lenguas protogermánicas sino las cifras 14 y 88, que hacen referencia a los ‎‎14 palabras de los ‎supremacistas blancos y a las iniciales del saludo nazi. ‎
Las «_14 palabras_» son el eslogan de David Lane:
«_Tenemos que garantizar la existencia de ‎nuestro ‎pueblo y un porvenir para los niños blancos_» (en inglés, «We must secure the existence ‎of our ‎people and a future for white children»). ‎
David Lane, fallecido en 2007 en una cárcel estadounidense, es uno de los jefes de la organización ‎terrorista supremacista estadounidense «_La Orden_». ‎
La cifra 88 es una referencia a la octava letra del alfabeto, la “H”, cuya repetición –HH– es ‎la ‎abreviación del saludo nazi «_Heil Hitler_». ‎
Sobre este tipo de referencias encriptadas, el grupo armado (ver foto) que el alcalde de Kiev –el ‎ex campeón ‎mundial de los pesos pesados Vitali Klitschko– ha designado en la capital para ‎descubrir y matar ‎‎«_saboteadores_» entre los ucranianos de origen eslavo se denomina “C14”. La letra “C” ‎es una referencia a los antiguos «_Cien de Svyatoslav_» y la cifra “14” ‎indica su ideología como ‎supremacistas blancos. ‎

*La ley racial ucraniana*


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Dicho y hecho, si antes lo digo, me autocito, hay ciudades como Mariupol *que ya sufren un proceso de groznificación*. El escenario de pesadilla es que ocurra en varias ciudades a la vez. Por ahora los únicos combates urbanos propiamente dichos son los de Mariupol.



Tú si que "groznas". Constantemente.


----------



## coscorron (14 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> vamos vamos que nos vamos



Naftogaz es la empresa ucraniana de gas y no se si los pagos de la UE se hacen a través de ella pero si es así entiendo que esto es un corte de gas que impone Ucrania a la UE ... Porque los rusos no son gilipollas y no van a suministrar gas sin cobrar.


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (14 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> La función más importante de este señor ahora mismo es hacer videos y colgarlos en twitter ... Así es como ha cambiado el mundo.



ese aire a etniano...


----------



## Howitzer (14 Mar 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Es que Rusia mantiene fabricas de aviones civiles ellos ya tienen experiencia haciendo eso, de hecho se provecha la misma estructura que sirve para producir aviones militares que para hacer los civiles con el fin de reducir costos, Antonov.



Antonov es ucraniana


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los chinos también tienen una base naval en Yibuti. Su primera base en el extranjero.
> Y los rusos tienen una base naval en Sudan.



Tampoco hace falta presumir tanto. Nosotros tenemos una base naval en Rota. (Oh, wait)


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (14 Mar 2022)

A mí me sorprende ver a los alemanes mostrando su debilidad 

No paran de decir que sin gas ni petróleo alemán se van al guano: que si cortes de electricidad, que si no habría combustible...

No sé si es un señuelo para que los rusos corten el suministro (pero realmente los alemanes tienen algún plan), o si son tan subnormales que NO PARAN DE REPETIR su debilidad.


----------



## Eneko Aritza (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Arraki (14 Mar 2022)

La importancia del sujeto:

Bernard-Henri Lévy - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Mar 2022)

Mientras China confina ciudades de millones de habitantes por " algún caso detectado " , se reparten por Europa millones de ucranianos sin vacunar.










China confina a la mayor parte de la población de Shenzhen, hogar de los gigantes Huawei y Tencent


A partir del lunes, el transporte en toda la ciudad y los complejos residenciales permanecerán cerrados para combatir el peor brote de coronavirus desde el estallido de la pandemia.




www.ondacero.es




.


----------



## pemebe (14 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> No tienes ni puta idea, ni sabes lo que dices
> 
> *Las tropas rusas explotan parte de las municiones en el sitio de la central nuclear de Zaporizhia*
> 
> ...



Mi interpretación de la noticia (que probablemente sea cierta).

Habia una acumulacion de explosivos ucranianos en el centro de entrenamiento de la central nuclear de Zaporizhia.
Probablemente en mal estado (porque sino los rusos los habrian repartido entre sus tropas).
En esos casos lo mejor es hacer una explosion controlada de los explosivos antes que dejar que exploten por si solos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Mar 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Es que Rusia mantiene fabricas de aviones civiles ellos ya tienen experiencia haciendo eso, de hecho se provecha la misma estructura que sirve para producir aviones militares que para hacer los civiles con el fin de reducir costos, Antonov.



En Rusia una de las empresas es Aviastar, Antonov es ucraniana.


----------



## Guzmán de Berga (14 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> A mí me sorprende ver a los alemanes mostrando su debilidad
> 
> No paran de decir que sin gas ni petróleo alemán se van al guano: que si cortes de electricidad, que si no habría combustible...
> 
> No sé si es un señuelo para que los rusos corten el suministro (pero realmente los alemanes tienen algún plan), o si son tan subnormales que NO PARAN DE REPETIR su debilidad.



Los alemanes no repiten nada porque llevan gobernados por Estados Unidos 80 años. Si acaso lo repetirán los muñecos que éstos tienen puestos allí a figurar.


----------



## Decimus (14 Mar 2022)

Brutal.

Los rusos están siendo masacrados sin piedad. Imposible. Son incapaces de acercarse a Kiev.

Es un punto fortín. Los anillos defensivos son super densos. Es imposible.

El ejército ruso va a ser quebrado en Kiev.


----------



## Simo Hayha (14 Mar 2022)

equipo antiaéreo ruso destruido por drone ucranio.
Menudo ridi los rusos. Y estos eran los que iban a invadir la OTAN?


----------



## paconan (14 Mar 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Es que Rusia mantiene fabricas de aviones civiles ellos ya tienen experiencia haciendo eso, de hecho se provecha la misma estructura que sirve para producir aviones militares que para hacer los civiles con el fin de reducir costos, Antonov.



Antonov?
Ucraniana


----------



## Mabuse (14 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> La importancia del sujeto:
> 
> Bernard-Henri Lévy - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 983114



No piensan dejar Ucrania sin su matanza de rigor. Si no la hacen los rusos, se encargarán ellos.


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> Antonov es ucraniana



Noooooo 


No les provoque otro cortocircuito mental.


----------



## Decimus (14 Mar 2022)

Los chav ukranianos haciendo pinchitos con los cadáveres de los rusos. 

B R O O T A L


----------



## Arraki (14 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pueden cortar la luz y el agua? Si. Pues ya vale .....



Es que porqué irían a hacer algo tan sumamente estúpido?


----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

Cinco horas después del bombardeo de Donetsk con víctimas humanas, hay un silencio ensordecedor en los sitios web de los principales medios de comunicación.

El silencio es complicidad con el delito

t.me/vicktop55/1602


----------



## BHAN83 (14 Mar 2022)

Rusia no tiene nada que perder (y mucho que ganar) si bombardea las bases polacas donde se reciben armas occidentales para infiltrarlas en Ucrania.

Mas sanciones de las que tienen no les van a poner.

Y nadie en la OTAN va a mover un puto dedo militarmente por defender Polonia, es un bluf de Biden porque los usanos saben que Rusia no está interesada en nada más que Ucrania.

Serviría para evitar el trasiego de armas, y para enseñarles a los vasallos de la OTAN lo hipocrita y falsa de su organización corrupta liderada por EEUU.


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Mar 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Brutal.
> 
> Los rusos están siendo masacrados sin piedad. Imposible. Son incapaces de acercarse a Kiev.
> 
> ...



Comenzaran a emplear su artilleria. 
"El puño de Dios" la llaman....


----------



## Peineto (14 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> La importancia del sujeto:
> 
> Bernard-Henri Lévy - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 983114




Ya tenemos la fabada al completo.


----------



## aretai (14 Mar 2022)

Un resumen simple y llano que describe a la perfección lo que es el conflicto Rusia-Ucrania-OTAN


----------



## Salamandra (14 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En Rusia una de las empresas es Aviastar, Antonov es ucraniana.



Y...de que zona de Ucrania... ¿que pasa con las patentes tras la partición de un país tras un conflicto?. Si acabamos en partición, claro.


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Rusia no tiene nada que perder (y mucho que ganar) si bombardea las bases polacas donde se reciben armas occidentales para infiltrarlas en Ucrania.
> 
> Mas sanciones de las que tienen no les van a poner.
> 
> ...



Te hemos dicho que tienes prohibido el vino. Deliras y la cagas.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (14 Mar 2022)

*El primer ministro de Ucrania advierte que el conflicto "puede convertirse en una tercera guerra mundial"*
*El primer ministro de Ucrania, Denys Shmyhal, quien se ha estado dirigiendo al Consejo de Europa, dice que Vladimir Putin ha iniciado una “guerra a gran escala” en el centro de Europa que “puede convertirse en una Tercera Guerra Mundial”.*
Pidió a los miembros del Consejo que aprueben una zona de exclusión aérea sobre Ucrania “para defender a toda Europa”.


> Estamos pidiendo, estamos exigiendo, cerrar los cielos sobre Ucrania por el bien de millones de personas en Ucrania. Por el bien de la seguridad europea y mundial.



Shmyhal también agradeció “desde el fondo de mi corazón” a Polonia, Eslovaquia, Hungría, Rumania, Moldavia, Lituania y otros países europeos por su apoyo y por brindar refugio a los ucranianos que han huido de la guerra y la violencia.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Y...de que zona de Ucrania... ¿que pasa con las patentes tras la partición de un país tras un conflicto?. Si acabamos en partición, claro.



Es una empresa estatal, otra cosa es que pueda perder centros de producción en una partición.


----------



## BHAN83 (14 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Te hemos dicho que tienes prohibido el vino. Deliras y la cagas.



Deja de cagar posts, aporta algun razonamiento util o callate.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Bulldozerbass (14 Mar 2022)

Esperemos que los ukies no hagan la tontería de tirar un pepino a Polonia y decir que han sido los rusos. Son especialistas en false flags y nos puede costar un disgusto.


----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

Soldados de las fuerzas especiales rusas en la región de Sumy

Soldados de las fuerzas especiales rusas cerca de Glukhovo, en la región de Sumy. 

t.me/anna_news/24701


----------



## Nico (14 Mar 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> *Yo no lo veo hipocresía*. Si Arabia Saudita bombardea Yemen *a nosotros que nos afecta? En nada.*
> Si Putin bombradea Ukrania nos quedamos sin trigo, aceite de girasol, y se nos acerca más el comunismo. Yo no veo tan raro que el NPC patrio este más involucrado en Ukrania y no en otras guerras a tomar por culo..




Vaya!, acabas de definir hipocresía JUSTAMENTE donde dices que "no la ves".


----------



## Abstenuto (14 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Es algo objetivo lo que te decía. Pero para verlo hay que estar menos apasionado e implicado en el conflicto que tú.



Deja de ver TV y tragar propaganda y lee lo que dijo Putin cuando habló de la puesta en estado de alerta del arsenal nuclear.

Si dejaras de devorar propaganda a lo mejor te dabas cuenta de que quienes coquetean con escalar el conflicto son las potencias occidentales. Y que quienes han dado los pasos precisos para llegar a esta guerra son los psicópatas estadounidenses (que están erectos y celebrándolo con champán) de la manita de sus lacayos uropedos.


----------



## JOS1378 (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

18+ (foto) Soldados de una unidad de fuerzas especiales rusas liquidaron a dos altos cargos de la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano como resultado de un enfrentamiento cerca de Kiev.

Coronel Oleg Akhmedov
Coronel Sokol Dmitriy

Los agentes de inteligencia llevaban explosivos americanos C4, mechas y un mapa de la zona con los asentamientos habitados marcados.

¿Nos hemos quedado sin capitanes y mayores en la GUR?

El coronel Akhmedov, por cierto, nació en Potsdam en el año 75. Es decir, en la familia de un oficial soviético, en la ZGV.

t.me/anna_news/24702


----------



## BHAN83 (14 Mar 2022)

¿Deberia Rusia bombardear las bases polacas donde se reciben envio de armas para Ucrania?


Para demostrar que Biden miente cuando habla de que eso provocaria una respuesta de la OTAN y una guerra mundial. Y para cortar el trasiego de armas Rusia no tiene nada que perder, porque mas sanciones economicas no les van a poner. Y militarmente nadie en la OTAN va a mover un dedo por...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Nico (14 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Para eso tenemos que utilizar por el momento la unica arma potente que tenemos y es el poder blando. Dejar de gastar 20.0000 millones en politicas de genero para enchufar a feminazis. y gastar ese dinero en propaganda, cultura, obras, etc... que propaguen la idea de reconstrucción de la Hispanoesfera. Para así volver a ganar todos los paises hispanos que estamos siendo sacrificados como corderillos.



 

En una frase acabas de definir la distancia y diferencia que existe *entre los grandes países y los provincianos*... unos se ocupan de "llenar al mundo" y los otros sólo se miran el ombligo.


----------



## Kreonte (14 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 983130
> 
> 
> 
> Esperemos que los ukies no hagan la tontería de tirar un pepino a Polonia y decir que han sido los rusos. Son especialistas en false flags y nos puede costar un disgusto.



Que idiotez. No es necesario que hiciese esas declaraciones para entender que un ataque a un país miembro (ya va varias veces q lo repite) supone conflicto con la NATO. Los rusos ya lo saben. Los ucranianos también lo sabían sin necesidad de que nadie lo aclare. El carajo es si es bravuconada o va en serio. La diferencia es bastante notable con Ucrania, las cosas como son. Con esta desde el primer momento se encargaron en decir que no iba a haber enfrentamiento directo.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (14 Mar 2022)

*Marzo 2015

Guerra de oligarcas en Ucrania*


Spoiler







*Abril 2015

Ukraine: Oligarch unter Druck | Journal*


Spoiler







*Mayo 2015

Kolomoisky speak to journalist of Radio Liberty*


Spoiler







*Abril 2019

Zelenskiy's Oligarch Connection*


Spoiler






* _Radio Free Europe/Radio Liberty_

Radio Free Europe/Radio Liberty - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



*Nationalization of PrivatBank Ruled Illegal by Ukrainian Court*


Spoiler







*Julio 2019

Parties’ Funding: Businessmen, Volunteers and Kolomoisky’s People Within Servant of the People*


Spoiler







*Septiembre 2019

The Sunday Show: PrivatBank vs Kolomoisky, Donbas Peace Process, and Sentsov’s First Interview*


Spoiler







*Diciembre 2019

Ukraine vs. Kolomoisky*


Spoiler







*2020

Kolomoisky and Zelensky met you: how social networks react*


Spoiler












Kolomoisky and Zelensky met you: how social networks react


And though earlier Vladimir Zelensky has met with representatives of big business, in particular, Rinat Akhmetov, or Viktor Pinchuk, it is with Kolomoisky ha...




www.youtube.com








*Junio 2021

Ukrainian oligarchs: Ihor Kolomoisky*


Spoiler












Ukrainian oligarchs: Ihor Kolomoisky


In April, President Volodymyr Zelensky has ordered the National Security and Defense Council to draw a bill that would limit the powers of Ukrainian oligarch...




www.youtube.com








*Octubre 2021

Pandora Papers: leaked documents reveal secret wealth of world leaders, Zelensky involved*


Spoiler







*14.02.2022

CEP Webinar: "The Azov Movement in Ukraine" | Michael Colborne*


Spoiler












CEP Webinar: "The Azov Movement in Ukraine" | Michael Colborne


Presenter: Michael Colborne Journalist and researcher with the Centre for the Analysis of the Radical Right (CARR) and BellingcatAuthor of "From the Fires of...




www.youtube.com








*09.03.2022

Joaquim de Carvalho revela quem é o bilionário que inventou Zelensky*


Spoiler


----------



## Lego. (14 Mar 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> *Marzo 2015
> 
> Guerra de oligarcas en Ucrania*
> 
> ...



Qué buenos estos posts recopilatorios. Gracias, despistado.




Zhukov dijo:


> No estás prestando atención ni has leído mi blog. La mayoría de los prisioneros son de un regimiento antiaéreo que sorprendieron cerca de Kharkov. Sólo se retiene prisioneros a oficiales y otros especialistas. Las cifras dan los heridos recogidos por los rusos, que técnicamente son prisioneros también.
> 
> Los rusos no pierden tiempo con prisioneros, a muchos se les da la oportunidad de entregar las armas e irse a casa. Tampoco se hacen prisioneros entre los paramilitares de la Guardia Nacional y demás batallones nazis.
> 
> Hay un mensaje mío de hace un día o dos sobre el recuento de pérdidas ucras tras limpiar Volnovakha. Muy simplificado, la mitad de los ucranianos lucha hasta la muerte porque no espera cuartel, la otra mitad se rinde a la primera oportunidad, si no lo impiden los fanáticos disparándoles por la espalda.



Una cábala de geostratega y analista militar doritero:

En Siria muchas veces parecía que los rusos ralentizaban las acometidas porque no querían precipitar una rendición rápida, preferían mantener la picadora y matar a cuantos más yihadistas mejor.

¿Es posible que en Mariupol y otras zonas donde la defensa la llevan los Azovs y similares estén buscando lo mismo?. Dosificar el choque para ir eliminando nazis a razón de 200 cada día. Si los capturasen sería un marrón fusilarlos, pero si caen en combate...


----------



## Focus in (14 Mar 2022)

__





que opinan los prorusos de que los rusos maten mujeres embarazadas y niños, os la pone dura , enfermitos??


Ahora rebuznareis como un asno: y estados unidos ha mataooooo a maaaaaas. Como cuando te quejas de que el alcalde de un pueblo del pp a robao y sueltan : El pesoeee roba maaaaas. Como si el hecho de que alguien sea mas criminal justifique el crimen en si. En fin, que se puede esperar de un asno...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## dedalo00 (14 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> La importancia del sujeto:
> 
> Bernard-Henri Lévy - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 983114



Este HDP no se puede olvidar en este puzzle, se debe dejar enmarcado


----------



## amcxxl (14 Mar 2022)

Teniente Coronel de la Milicia Popular de la LPR Andrei Marochko: 
las fuerzas del departamento de defensa de la República rodean las formaciones armadas de Ucrania, que todavía están estacionadas en Severodonetsk y Lisichansk. 


La alcaldesa interina de Melitópol, Galina Danilchenko, anunció el inicio de la transmisión de los canales de televisión rusos en la ciudad.


próximamente elecciones para gobernador de la region de Ucrania


¡¡¡El tribunal sobre las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y todo el resto de la chusma debería celebrarse en Donetsk y Lugansk!!!


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Deja de cagar posts, aporta algun razonamiento util o callate.



Razonamiento útil el tuyo, vaya pedo mental.

Subnormalidad de aúpa. Gñe gñe como no me interesa que la OTAN se la devuelva a Rusia, pienso que si Rusia ataca Polonia, la OTAN no devuelve el golpe. 

Todo porque a tí no te conviene. Qué listo.

Mira, un Razonamiento útil: me cago en tu puta madre.


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Mi interpretación de la noticia (que probablemente sea cierta).
> 
> Habia una acumulacion de explosivos ucranianos en el centro de entrenamiento de la central nuclear de Zaporizhia.
> Probablemente en mal estado (porque sino los rusos los habrian repartido entre sus tropas).
> En esos casos lo mejor es hacer una explosion controlada de los explosivos antes que dejar que exploten por si solos.



Interpretación de Risto Mejide en su programa-estercolero: "Los rusos han atacado con artilleria la central"


----------



## Dylan Leary (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

Es posible que YouTube sea bloqueado en un futuro próximo, dijo Anton Gorelkin, jefe adjunto del Comité de Política de Información de la Duma.

Esto podría ocurrir si el alojamiento de vídeos no cumple con los requisitos de Roskomnadzor.

t.me/akimapache/72


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Qué buenos estos posts recopilatorios. Gracias, despistado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Qué sagaz, eres la hostia. 

Seguro que es así, menos mal que os tenemos.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (14 Mar 2022)

Toca esperar y ver la venganza de Rusia por el bombardeo del Donbás de este lunes. 

Ya vimos cuál fue el ataque contra los extranjeros que fueron a luchar: Rusia avisó un día antes de destruir el centro de entrenamiento y aniquilar a las 'Brigadas Internacionales'


----------



## Roedr (14 Mar 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Rusia no tiene nada que perder (y mucho que ganar) si bombardea las bases polacas donde se reciben armas occidentales para infiltrarlas en Ucrania.
> 
> Mas sanciones de las que tienen no les van a poner.
> 
> ...



Mejor no tentar la suerte escalando el conflicto. Cuando las cosas se ponen muy tensas se empiezan a tomar decisiones irracionales. Rusia no necesita bombardear Polonia para hacer con el control del Oeste de Ucrania.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Xan Solo (14 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>




Lo habéis leído? Lo clava en todo, el tío. 
El cabrón del chino es Burbujo, fijo!!!! ¿Será @ZHU DE al natural? Mmm....


----------



## Oso Polar (14 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> No puedo subir vídeos ni fotos de Telegram así que os paso este enlace para que lo difundáis entre vuestros contactos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y gracias a Dios Rusia les paro los pies en seco antes de la ofensiva que planeaban lanzar en Marzo (tal vez lo debió hacer en el 2014), contra sus propios compatriotas, tomando en cuenta el discurso ucraniano de que el Donbass aún seguía siendo parte de Ucrania.

Gracias por el aporte Zhukov!

Dejo la traducción:

*La niña sollozaba abrazando a su madre muerta: un ataque con misiles de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania mató a 20 personas en el centro de Donetsk*
_El corresponsal especial de Kp.ru, Dmitry Steshin, informa desde la escena_

Alrededor del mediodía, mi casa fue sacudida por una explosión lejana. Suena como el centro de Donetsk, fuerte, muy fuerte y ruidoso. Tal vez el cuerpo militar había funcionado, comencé a prepararme rápidamente, ¿todavía sin saber realmente lo que había sucedido?

Como se supo más tarde, se trataba de un misil táctico "Tochka U", dirigido al menos a la Administración Regional de Donetsk. Mientras encendía el auto, logré llamar a un colega corresponsal militar. Mientras corría, sin aliento, gritó:

¡Donde está nuestro café, ahí túmbate!

Todavía sin ver los cadáveres, el espectáculo de las ventanas rotas del art café más acogedor de alguna manera me dolió el corazón. Para encontrarme, desde el edificio de la administración estatal regional, funcionarios y empleados se dispersaron en grupos, acelerando el paso. Recuerdo estar asombrado de que todos tuvieran papeles o carpetas en sus manos.

Corro por los patios hasta la calle Universitetskaya, tropezando con revestimientos desgarrados, ramas de árboles caídas, pantallas de farolas. Además, solo parpadea. Un automóvil con las puertas abiertas, en el asiento del pasajero delantero: una mujer con un buen abrigo de piel, la cabeza inclinada hacia atrás de manera antinatural, sus manos ya estaban amarillas, cerosas. Entrada al banco (lo que luego me dijo esta institución financiera: la fachada fue barrida por fragmentos, en polvo). Hay montículos encorvados en el pavimento: tres, cinco, ocho.

La niña abraza a su madre muerta, su esposo o novio se arrodilla junto a ella, solo se presiona contra ella, cabeza con cabeza. Un anciano deambula sin rumbo fijo por el frente del banco, deambulando entre los cadáveres y gritando - “¡Para qué! ¡Para qué!". Los médicos corren, lo llevan a la ambulancia, hacen algo con él ... No miro dentro de la ambulancia.

Autobús naranja del que brota sangre sobre el asfalto, número 17. Ruta - Universitetskaya, calle Bosse... Bosse, recuerdo enero de 2015, nuestra gente empezó a exprimir cyborgs en el aeropuerto, y cubrieron con morteros, a las 9 de la mañana , el anillo de tranvía-trolebús, todo el mundo se dirigía al trabajo. Pensé que nunca volvería a ver tal espectáculo, ¡qué equivocado estaba! En ese momento, 15 personas murieron en el Boss, parece que aquí ya hay más de dos docenas de cuerpos. Alguien más se encontrará en los apartamentos: la metralla de Tochka barrió las fachadas de las casas en varios bloques ( aprox. ed. - según los últimos datos oficiales, el número de muertos ha llegado a 20 personas ).

Una anciana, Lyubov Ivanovna, apretó un vaso desechable en su mano, incluso huelo el dolor, el olor a valeriana desde la distancia. Me dice:

- Mi marido fue a pagar Internet. Aquí... Pensamos que vendría Rusia y todo esto terminaría, llegó Rusia, ¿para qué necesitamos de nuevo estos tormentos?

No puedo responderle. Como durante muchos años seguidos, no pudo responder a la pregunta en Donbass: "¿Cuándo detendrá Rusia esta guerra?"

Pavel Tomashevsky me llamó la atención con una especie de ojos transparentes y descoloridos, estaba en el banco en el momento de la llegada:

- Yo era el más joven aquí, mire, algunos ancianos murieron, mi suegra murió, el carro se quemó... No sé por qué ELLOS lo hicieron, probablemente porque sabían que habría mucha gente. aquí.

Me encuentro con un viejo camarada Daniil Bezsonov, Viceministro de Información, a quien conocí del sitio de Slavyansk. Lo siento temblar un poco por lo que ve, es ira. Según Daniil, nuestra defensa aérea dejó en tierra a Tochka, y luego agregaron tornados o huracanes con municiones en racimo alrededor del área.

La calle se quema y de repente - papas fritas, se quema el camión que traía mercancías a la tienda. No hay instalaciones militares en el distrito, pero el hecho de que este segmento de Universitetskaya, uno de los rincones más concurridos de la ciudad, es un hecho. Alguien nota que, afortunadamente, no dispararon a la hora del almuerzo, entonces habría aún más gente en la calle.

El punto derribado, el compartimiento del motor y el compartimiento de control, yacen justo en el pedestal del monumento a Kobzar, Taras Shevchenko. "Punto" sigue humeando. Recojo esta imagen en un todo y el pensamiento late en mi cabeza: "no somos Bandera, Kobzar no tiene la culpa de nada".


----------



## Simo Hayha (14 Mar 2022)

otro ataque ""quirúrgico"" naziruso. El pueblo orcoruso va a pagar por todos estos actos satánicos, no solo putin.


----------



## raptors (14 Mar 2022)

BananeroGrone dijo:


> El ridículo del ejercito Ruso es histórico.



Ladren perros...!!! se va avanzando... ja ja


----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)

China ayudará a Rudia eso es seguro. Lo que pasa es que lo hará en secreto ocultandolo a sabiendas que si se entera EEUU les van tambien a bloquear cosas. Los chinos son muy listos y generalmente traicioneros. 

Lo que no sabemos es que pedirá a Rusia a cambio. Si duda Putin no sabe a quien esta pidiendo ayuda.


----------



## mecaweto (14 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Interpretación de Risto Mejide en su programa-estercolero: "Los rusos han atacado con artilleria la central"



Es el mejor programa de humor después de First Dates.
Hoy ha tenido a Ana Pardo de Vera, Garcia Margallo y el ejperto en estrategia ese que estudió en la UNED, que lo ha adoptado de mascota. Los analisis que hacen son paco de mierda, aderezados por los chistes malos de dos humoristas de saldo.
Risas aseguradas.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Profesor Bacterio (14 Mar 2022)

Un sukhoi-25 fue alcanzado por un manpads sobre Ucrania pero milagrosamente logró aterrizar.


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Mar 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> Hola retrasado!
> 
> Mira, parece que es un teleñeco a sueldo del Kremlim Anne-Laure Bonnel - Wikipedia
> 
> ...



este imbecil pone como fuente de sus supuestas mentiras a falsipedia cualquiera puede editarloy poner lo que le salga de los cojones, por cierto ahi hablando mal de ella porque jode que informe de lo que esta pasando realmente desde el 2014 y no como los demas medios desinformativos, que ponen imagenes falsas y escenas de videojuegos, a tomar por culo y al ijnore.


----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)

A Borrell no se le escucha últimamente, ha debido de meterse en el bunker.


----------



## gargamelix (14 Mar 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Deja de tragar TV y propaganda y lee lo que dijo Putin cuando habló de la puesta en estado de alerta del arsenal nuclear.
> 
> Si dejaras de devorar propaganda a lo mejor te dabas cuenta de que quienes coquetean con escalar el conflicto son las potencias occidentales. Y que quienes han dado los pasos precisos para llegar a esta guerra son los psicópatas estadounidenses (que están erectos y celebrándolo con Champán) de la manita de sus lacayos uropedos.



Esa fue la segunda parte de la puesta en escena de las nukes, ya lo había anunciado antes otra vez. Reincidiendo en el error propagandístico, cosa poco habitual en Putin que siempre ha sido un maestro en la propaganda, porque una cosa es ponerlas sobre la mesa y otra anunciarlo a los cuatro vientos. Mira como no lo ha vuelto a hacer e incluso posteriormente desde Rusia se habló de una declaración pública conjunta con otras potencias nucleares para tranquilizar la opinión pública mundial, cosa que se han sacado de la manga.

En esto EEUU ha sido más hábil e incluso ha mentido claramente a su opinión pública y a la internacional al decir que ellos no realizaban ningún cambio en su arsenal nuclear. Cosa imposible. Si uno lo hace, el otro en realidad está obligado a hacerlo también. Bueno, pues se han callado e incluso lo han negado.

Putin dijo claramente que usaría armas nucleares en Europa, como parte de su ofensiva militar, contra cualquiera que intervenga convencionalmente en ella. No ante un ataque al territorio ruso. Sólo si interpretas que Ucrania era un territorio bajo soberanía rusa se podría interpretar defensivamente ese discurso, pero es algo que aún a día de hoy la misma Rusia no dice. Las puso como parte del arsenal militar en una ofensiva militar, sin entrar en las causas, justificaciones ni nada más. Es un uso ofensivo.


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Mar 2022)

En Treblinka estaba instalado un Sonderkommando, integrado al principio por
judíos de Varsovia de los cuales gran parte fue exterminada y sustituida por nuevos
llegados; en número aproximado de un millar, a las órdenes de los alemanes y
vigilados por* guardias ucranianos,*
Después, hubo el ghetto. Pensando que su pasaporte le ponía al
abrigo de las redadas, no había tomado ninguna precaución, ni siquiera cuando las
*bandas de ucranianos* y de SS invadieron el ghetto
Antes de aquel día de fines de agosto en que Treblinka festejó su primer mes de
existencia, la sociedad estaba dividida en ella en tres clases absolutamente
herméticas. La de los amos: los «técnicos». La de los sub-amos: los *guardias
ucranianos*
Con las pinzas en la mano
colgante, erró entre los cadáveres murmurando el Kaddish por todos aquellos
hermanos muertos. Al pasar, los SS y los *guardias ucranianos* le daban algunos
golpes que acallaban un instante su murmullo.
La muchacha era de una gran belleza, pero sus ojos tenían el brillo de la
demencia. Su madre, que todavía se estaba desnudando, trató de llevársela, pero ella
la rechazó con un gesto imperioso que hizo vibrar todo su cuerpo.
—¡Deja, mamá! ¡Déjame ahora con tus consejos de prudencia, con toda tu
sensatez!
Luego se volvió hacia Berliner, erguida, provocativa.
Berliner la miraba sin verla.
—Sálvame —le dijo ella—, y seré tu criada.
Su voz era tensa, pronunciaba cada palabra con lentitud.
—Sálvame, y te daré lo que he rehusado a mi novio.
Su madre se puso a llorar lentamente.
—Mírame, soy hermosa. Mírame, voy a morir. Mira mi cuerpo, mira qué bello es.
Estaba hecho para amar, estaba hecho para la vida, para las caricias. ¡Míralo! ¿Acaso
no es bello? ¿Acaso no es joven? ¿Acaso no es firme? ¡Quiere vivir, quiere amar!
Dios lo diseñó para el amor. Pero mi novio ha muerto y yo voy a morir también, y
todo morirá y mi cuerpo jamás conocerá el amor.
Dejó caer las manos que había subido a lo largo de sus caderas y de sus senos y
después, tras un instante de inmovilidad, su semblante luminoso se desgarró en
sollozos.
*Dos guardias ucranianos* a quienes el ruido había llamado la atención, la llevaron
detrás de la barraca, y sus sollozos de desesperación se convirtieron en sollozos de
dolor".
Treklinka, J.F.Steiner


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Mejor no tentar la suerte escalando el conflicto. Cuando las cosas se ponen muy tensas se empiezan a tomar decisiones irracionales. Rusia no necesita bombardear Polonia para hacer con el control del Oeste de Ucrania.



Él es feliz pensando eso, le dejas la piedra de hachis y se va liando uno tras otro, y ya la imaginación y el colocón hacen el resto.


----------



## Simo Hayha (14 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



ay ay ay, que a los chinos no les parece justificada la agresión orcorrusa....

La visión de los chinos se asemejaría a cuando un loco mata de forma aleatoria a alguien en la calle; es una agresión injustificada, pero tiene una causa, la enfermedad mental del criminal.

ay ay ay


----------



## Rain dog (14 Mar 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Deja de ver TV y tragar propaganda y lee lo que dijo Putin cuando habló de la puesta en estado de alerta del arsenal nuclear.
> 
> Si dejaras de devorar propaganda a lo mejor te dabas cuenta de que quienes coquetean con escalar el conflicto son las potencias occidentales. Y que quienes han dado los pasos precisos para llegar a esta guerra son los psicópatas estadounidenses (que están erectos y celebrándolo con champán) de la manita de sus lacayos uropedos.



Para evitar este conflicto, bastaba con dejar a Rusia "respirar", y mantener una pequeña área de influencia a su alrededor; los países bálticos -ya OTAN-, Finlandia, y por supuesto, Ucrania. La UE y la OTAN tenían el resto -casi todo- para expandirse.

El Golem USA & Mamporreros, manejados por los de siempre, en lugar de eso, se dedicaron a acosar a Rusia desde el minuto uno tras el hundimiento de la URSS, y en su momento más oscuro, incluso la desestabilizaban con Terrorismo internacional.

Ahora Rusia responde, y son los malos. Y la gente lo compra, porque no sabe ni donde tiene el culo.

Dicho lo cual, el ciudadano de a pie Ucraniano no tiene la culpa de nada, al final son blanquitos matando y haciendo sufrir a más blanquitos, y los de siempre se frotan las manos. Win-win. Da igual quién gane la guerra. Ellos a aprovechar el caos.


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> En Treblinka estaba instalado un Sonderkommando, integrado al principio por
> judíos de Varsovia de los cuales gran parte fue exterminada y sustituida por nuevos
> llegados; en número aproximado de un millar, a las órdenes de los alemanes y
> vigilados por* guardias ucranianos,*
> ...



Los rusos en cambio daban amor a las niñas alemanas en el 1945.

Y que estés vivo aún...


----------



## JoséBatallas (14 Mar 2022)

EL DESENLACE DE PUTIN
HAY "PÁNICO" EN UCRANIA ¿QUIÉN GANA CON EL PÁNICO?

Primer aclaración:
El "MIEDO"es el primer OBJETIVO que busca el que hace una GUERRA organizada.
Puede ser una GUERRA MILITAR, una GUERRA ECONÓMICA, una GUERRA SOCIAL o una "GUERRA PERSONAL".
Lo que DEFINE en última instancia una guerra (o cualquier conflicto) es el "TERRORISMO". Organizado con una estrategia MILITAR y un OBJETIVO de dominio con CONTROL político y social.
Los yanquis inventaron el "TERRORISMO ISLÁMICO" para conseguir CONSENSO INTERNACIONAL político y social para sus INVASIONES y SAQUEOS por el mundo.
La LÓGICA funcional del "TERRORISMO" como estrategia de USO MILITAR, consiste en una FÓRMULA: Crear una situación de "TERROR" (una "CRISIS" económica, política o social) y luego presentar una "SOLUCIÓN" para superarla.

En el caso de EEUU, la CIA (inventora de Bin Laden y de "Estado Islámico") siempre genera una situación de "MIEDO SOCIAL" instrumentado por "TERRORISMO" planificado.
Que incluye un contexto de "CAOS y MIEDO SOCIAL", producido artificialmente por rumores, NOTICIAS FALSAS, y "versiones apocalípticas" que ponen (al país que quieren INVADIR O CONTROLAR) en estado de TERROR Y ANARQUÍA política y social. Y luego presentan una "SOLUCIÓN" para terminar con el estado de "TERROR". Y esa "SOLUCIÓN" (para los yanquis y la Unión Europea cómplice) siempre pasa por la INTERVENCIÓN MILITAR, los GOLPES DE ESTADO, o los BOMBARDEOS de la OTAN, para imponer "LA PAZ Y EL ORDEN" en los países y sociedades "ATERRORIZADOS" por ellos mismos.

Eso, EXACTAMENTE, es lo que hicieron los yanquis y los europeos en Yugoslavia, Afganistán, Irak, Libia, Siria, entre otros casos. Países que (después de ser convertidos en "PELIGRO TERRORISTA") fueron SAQUEADOS Y DESTRUIDOS por los bancos y empresas multinacionales de Wall Street y de Europa.
Así se APODERARON de todo lo que vive o respira en el planeta Tierra.
Hasta de la vida y el CEREBRO de las MAYORÍAS humanas alienadas.
Cuya CONDUCTA SOCIAL (de acción-reacción) hoy está PROGRAMADA por logaritmos "subliminales" e inconscientes, funcionando, las 24 horas, por las REDES SOCIALES y la ciber-comunicación mediática.

En RESUMEN:
toda la "REALIDAD" (económica, política, militar, social y comunicacional) que hoy pasa por las PANTALLAS de los celus y la TV, se rige por una LÓGICA MILITAR de conquista:
IMPONER "EL TERROR", Y DESPUÉS NEGOCIAR.
O sea que,la "SOLUCIÓN" a cualquier situación de "MIEDO SOCIAL" (inducida artificialmente para conquistar, dominar y/o CONTROLAR) siempre empieza por generar un contexto manipulado de TERROR SOCIAL.

Y UCRANIA NO ES LA "EXCEPCIÓN" A LA REGLA
Tanto Putin, como los yanquis miserables y CRIMINALES de la Euro-OTAN (con distintos OBJETIVOS) utilizaron la GUERRA PSICOLÓGICA y las consignas "TERRORISTAS" para imponer sus PLANES estratégicos y operativos.

Con DIFERENCIAS ostensibles: *Putin INVADIÓ militarmente a Ucrania en búsqueda de la SUPERVIVENCIA básica de Rusia, y de la suya propia.
EEUU y la Unión Europea UTILIZAN a Ucrania como escenario de un PLAN ESTRATÉGICO imperialista de control y APODERAMIENTO geopolítico-militar de Eurasia. Como puerta de PROYECCIÓN expansiva hacia la conquista de Asia y de China.*

Y UCRANIA no es una ninguna reserva moral de "RESISTENCIA PATRIÓTICA" al invasor ruso.
Solo es un país (sometido, bajo fuego y "EN PÁNICO") que hoy sirve de plataforma geográfica (como todas las ex repúblicas soviéticas) para que los yanquis y la OTAN intenten llevarse puestos los CADÁVERES de Putin y de Rusia.

MANUEL FREYTAS / IAR Noticias


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (14 Mar 2022)

El bombardeo de Donetsk "Tochka-U" f*ue realizado por la brigada 19 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.*
Dijeron en la Milicia Popular de la RPD.
❗El DPR declaró que obtuvo una computadora portátil de las tropas ucranianas con datos sobre los objetivos de los ataques de Tochka-U, incluida la Casa de Gobierno, un centro de radio y televisión y una oficina de registro y alistamiento militar.


En respuesta al bombardeo de Donetsk con un misil Tochka-U, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas tomarán medidas inmediatas para desactivar las empresas de la industria de defensa ucraniana que producen armas utilizadas por los nacionalistas, dijo el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.


----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)

HijoPutin los chinos también te tienen calado y saben que hueles a....pasto de peces...


----------



## dabuti (14 Mar 2022)

Las cabezas cuñadiles explotan con ucraniano rusófilo.












Guerra Rusia Ucrania/ El terremoto de pívot hispano-ucraniano Vladi Orlov: “Basta de mentiras, la UE y la OTAN querían esto”


Las declaraciones del jugador de baloncesto -nacido en Jarkov- han provocado un auténtico Tsunami en redes sociales. “Cuando el Ejército ucraniano nos masacraba no salía en la tele” afirma




www.larazon.es


----------



## Kreonte (14 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Mejor no tentar la suerte escalando el conflicto. Cuando las cosas se ponen muy tensas se empiezan a tomar decisiones irracionales. Rusia no necesita bombardear Polonia para hacer con el control del Oeste de Ucrania.



Exacto, si no han entrado antes para defender la gran parte del país no van a entrar para una pequeña porción del territorio. Estados Unidos no es un socio fiable, ahora no nos queda otra porque la situación lo requiere, pero cuanto antes creemos el ejército europeo y aumentemos nuestro gasto militar (netamente defensivo) tanto mejor.


----------



## raptors (14 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



LO que alcanzo a ver es que la población sabe de la gran tolerancia del ejército ruso al pueblo ucraniano... Ya quisiera ver este tipo de escenas al revés... Es decir... tolerancia del ejército ucraniano a la región del donbass... 

El ejército ucraniano lleva desde el 2014 mas de 15000 civiles muertos en la región del donbass...


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> ay ay ay, que a los chinos no les parece justificada la agresión orcorrusa....
> 
> La visión de los chinos se asemejaría a cuando un loco mata de forma aleatoria a alguien en la calle; es una agresión injustificada, pero tiene una causa, la enfermedad mental del criminal.
> 
> ay ay ay



¿Pero tú sabes leer?


----------



## piru (14 Mar 2022)

Es la prueba de que hay que meterlos en el ignore.


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (14 Mar 2022)

Quieren sacar de gira europea a Creepy, y ahora esto


----------



## Argentium (14 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Conozco también algo el medio rural, he estado en Siberia central, alrededores del Baikal, y he recorrido taigas y pueblos. Allí la bebida preferida con mucha diferencia es la cerveza. Otro estereotipo lo del vodka, que también se bebe, claro, pero seguro que no mucho más que el coñac aquí, o no digamos el tintorroo o el "chupito" orujero, que eso sí que es alcoholazo en vena.
> 
> Lo del centro de las ciudades, no es que no tengan nada de envidiar, no digo eso (de hecho, San Petersburgo por ejemplo es más de envidiar que lo contrario), lo que digo es que ves las calles comerciales principales y no se diferencian mucho de cualquier calle central de Europa occidental, ni en tipo de comercios o establecimientos, ni en vida social, ni en ambiente que percibes en general. Que están bastante "occidentalizados" si quieres llamarlo así, en definitiva.



Y cómo van de Oxicodin, Oxicontin, Oxicodona, de opiaceos en general vamos, porque parece estar describiendo usted comportamientos típicamente occidentales, ahora bien, si le agregamos la mayor epidemia de consumo de opioides con sus devastadores secuelas ya entonces sería igual a la sociedad norteamericana, y eso seguramente en Rusia no hay.


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Y cómo van de Oxicodin, Oxicontin, Oxicodona, de opiaceos en general vamos, porque parece estar describiendo usted comportamientos típicamente occidentales, ahora bien, si le agregamos la mayor epidemia de consumo de opioides con sus devastadores secuelas ya entonces sería igual a la sociedad norteamericana, y eso seguramente en Rusia no hay.



Que yo sepa no, pero tampoco es que haya estado viviendo años en Rusia ni mucho menos, solo dos viajecitos de turismo y ya.


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Mar 2022)

Definitivamente la Casa Blanca ha sido tomada por la tribu de Leatherface:


----------



## Argentium (14 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Y donde van a conseguir los norteamericanos bienes a cambio de papelito verdes? Destronar el dólar y Wall Street Y de USA no queda nada, humo, todo lo que hay es timba financiera, sólo eso.


----------



## mazuste (14 Mar 2022)

Volodymyr Zelensky, no pronunciará su discurso ante el Consejo de Europa, por "circunstancias urgentes e imprevistas".
Zelensky won't address Council of Europe due to 'urgent, unforeseen circumstances'


El ucraniano Zelensky se dirigirá al pleno del Congreso de EEUU.
Ukrainian President Zelenskyy to virtually address Congress


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (14 Mar 2022)

*.  El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia: "No habrá piedad para los mercenarios extranjeros dondequiera que estén en Ucrania" *


Las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia realizarán ataques de precisión contra los mercenarios extranjeros que participan en las acciones militares en el territorio de Ucrania, afirmó este lunes el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, Ígor Konashénkov.

"Una serie de países occidentales promueve a nivel estatal la participación de sus ciudadanos en calidad de mercenarios de Ucrania en el combate contra las unidades de las tropas rusas. En adelante, toda la responsabilidad de la muerte de esta categoría de los ciudadanos extranjeros en el territorio de Ucrania recae *exclusivamente sobre las autoridades de estos países*", subrayó el vocero.

De acuerdo con el representante del ministerio ruso, las Fuerzas Armadas del país disponen de información sobre la ubicación de los mercenarios extranjeros en Ucrania.

"Contra [estos lugares] en adelante *se llevarán a cabo ataques de precisión*, similares a la destrucción de los centros de la capacitación en la localidad Stárichi y el polígono militar Yavorovski el pasado 13 de marzo", detalló Konashénkov. "Me gustaría volver a advertir: *no habrá piedad para los mercenarios*, dondequiera que estén en el territorio de Ucrania", recalcó.


----------



## delhierro (14 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Definitivamente la Casa Blanca ha sido tomada por la tribu de Leatherface:



Los yanquis se tomana las guerras frias muy seriamente. De momento andan molestando a los Rusos, y amenazando al resto, mientras que los rusos a nivel economico no hacen nada. Les bastaria cortar el gas, para que europa tuviera dificultades serias, pero no lo hacen.

Espero que Putin tenga un plan más general, porque ha asustado a los anglos delante de todo el planeta , y eso no se va a olvidar.


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *.  El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia: "No habrá piedad para los mercenarios extranjeros dondequiera que estén en Ucrania"*
> 
> 
> Las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia realizarán ataques de precisión contra los mercenarios extranjeros que participan en las acciones militares en el territorio de Ucrania, afirmó este lunes el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, Ígor Konashénkov.
> ...



El que avisa no es traidor. Es avisador.


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

poppom dijo:


> El cielo naranja que estamos viendo por España confirma que es el fin del mundo. Ha debido caer algún nuke o se va a producir una tormenta solar
> Saludos y buen foro



Es el escudo antiradiación que nos hemos montado. A ver que radiación cruza una pared de toneladas de tierra del desierto esparcida por el aire.


----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)

A hijoPutin se le compara con Hitler cuando hay que compararlo con Stalin o Lenin, tan comunistas y tan imperialistas como él… que pregunten a Hungría, Polonia, lo que fue Yugoslavia o Checoslovaquia, o a Letonia, Estonia, Lituania o a cualquiera de las repúblicas soviéticas…


----------



## Mabuse (14 Mar 2022)

No es necesaria la intervención ni de la gente ni de los rusos. EN un país OTAN incluso es más sencillo.


----------



## Simo Hayha (14 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *.  El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia: "No habrá piedad para los mercenarios extranjeros dondequiera que estén en Ucrania"*



Se les ve como nerviosos a los orcorrusos, no será porque están haciendo el ridi?


----------



## Oso Polar (14 Mar 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> No es sólo que los componentes sean americanos y/o europeos, es que la fabricación aeronáutica a nivel comercial exige fábricas y cadenas de montaje colosales como las que tienen Airbus y Boeing. Hablamos de empresas del tamaño del orden de los cientos de miles de millones de euros. La economía rusa no tiene entidad ni capacidad para escalar a esos niveles.
> 
> Y si lo hiciera la producción sería irrisoria y el coste unitario de los aviones sería muy grande comparado con los de Airbus/Boeing.
> 
> Pd: la fibra de carbono la produce casi en su totalidad Japón y los métodos de fabricación son bastante complejos. El mero hecho de nombrar este tipo de cosas demuestra bastante ignorancia y fanatismo de los foreros prorrusos.



Ese pensamiento es el problema, te imaginas a los faraones egipcios haciéndose esos mismo cuestionamientos al ver los Zigurat que había en la ciudad de Ur, hubieran seguido viviendo en casa de barro y nunca hubieran construido las pirámides.

Lo que describes es la mentalidad milenial y de la generación de cristal, alimentada por la propaganda occidental contra el esfuerzo y el deseo de superación, todo lo desean inmediatamente y sin un ápice de dolor.

Airbus y Boeing en algún momento al borde de la bancarrota salvadas por ayudas estatales inmensas y contratos en muchas ocasiones comprados con prebendas, hace tiempo dejaron de ser lo que en sus inicios fueron.


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

Uno de los mercenarios georgianos, Giorgi Rusitashvili, explicó que 5 de sus compatriotas resultaron heridos cerca de Volnovakha, uno murió.

Los voluntarios heridos fueron colocados temporalmente en un hospital local, pero posteriormente fueron evacuados a toda prisa debido al avance de las tropas rusas.


----------



## mazuste (14 Mar 2022)

Gonzalo Lira : Se avecina una falsa bandera


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A hijoPutin se le compara con Hitler cuando hay que compararlo con Stalin o Lenin, tan comunistas y tan imperialistas como él… que pregunten a Hungría, Polonia, lo que fue Yugoslavia o Checoslovaquia, o a Letonia, Estonia, Lituania o a cualquiera de las repúblicas soviéticas…



Si Putin fuese como ellos, la URSS hubiese sido restaurada, y no digo que no lo vaya a ser gracias a las REPUTISIMAS DEMOCRACIAS.


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

*Los servicios de VPN comienzan a bloquearse en Rusia.*


----------



## Egam (14 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Y...de que zona de Ucrania... ¿que pasa con las patentes tras la partición de un país tras un conflicto?. Si acabamos en partición, claro.



Las patentes son de ambito estatal, las nuevas republicas tienen que adscribirse al WIPO para que sean efectivas (tras ser paises reconocidos como tales).


----------



## Treefrog (14 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> *Germany has said an immediate boycott of Russian gas and oil supplies could hurt its own population more than Vladimir Putin, bringing mass unemployment and poverty.*
> 
> “If we flip a switch immediately, there will be supply shortages, even supply stops in Germany,” the economic and energy minister Robert Habeck told public broadcaster ARD on Sunday, as Europe’s largest economy intensely searches to diversify its energy supplies in the medium term.
> 
> ...



Si hasta un idiota ideologizado como Habeck lo ve, tengo alo de esperanzas de que no sigan cometiendo burradas sacrificando a Alemania en el altar de una guerra que sólo conviene a USA.

Los verdes pasaron del "stell dir vor es ist ein Krieg, und keiner geht hin" (imagina que hay una guerra y ninguno va a luchar) a ser un defensor a ultranza de todas y cada una de las aventuras militares de USA.


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## loquesubebaja (14 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Si Putin fuese como ellos, la URSS hubiese sido restaurada, y no digo que no lo vaya a ser gracias a las REPUTISIMAS DEMOCRACIAS.



Ten ánimo y no decaigas.


----------



## dabuti (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> El que avisa no es traidor. Es avisador.



Lavrov dixit....


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Mar 2022)

loquesubebaja dijo:


> Ten ánimo y no decaigas.



¿No te tenia en la nevera? que fallo, paso a corregirlo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

El piloto ucraniano Alexander Marynyak en su helicóptero MI-24 el cual fue derribado sobre Kiev


----------



## 4motion (14 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Fabricadas en España? 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (14 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Ese misil lo tiraron los rusos, informate bien.


Hoy estas iracundo....


----------



## felitic (14 Mar 2022)

__





Rusia pide armas a China para apoyar su invasión a Ucrania


La guerra de Ucrania corre el peligro de evolucionar hacia una guerra mundial. Eso es lo que parece deducirse de la denuncia de Estados Unidos de que, ante el fracaso de la...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

Como resultado de un enfrentamiento cerca de Kiev, los soldados de la unidad de fuerzas especiales rusas eliminaron a dos altos oficiales de la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania.

Coronel Akhmedov Oleg
Coronel Sokol Dmitry





DEP


----------



## Magick (14 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Gonzalo Lira : Se avecina una falsa bandera



Ehh si, parece que la propaganda globalista lo está inoculando a las masas:


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

Equipo abandonado de la división de obuses de la brigada de artillería 406 del Cuerpo de Marina de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Berdyansk.


----------



## piru (14 Mar 2022)

DuckDuckGo Manipula los Resultados de Búsqueda Relacionados con Rusia-Ucrania, el Conflicto de la Lucha 'Desinformación'









DuckDuckGo Manipulates Search Results Related to Russia-Ukraine Conflict to Fight 'Disinformation' - American Faith


"At DuckDuckGo, we've been rolling out search updates that down-rank sites associated with Russian disinformation," DuckDuckGo CEO says.




americanfaith.com





A ver, los ejhpertoh del floro, que yo voy con el puto pato, ¿alternativas?


----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dylan Leary (14 Mar 2022)

The first hunger riot in Rashka 

Workers at the Velesstroy plant complained that some people were given too much food and others too little.


----------



## Dylan Leary (14 Mar 2022)

Por lo visto el vídeo tiene unos cuantos meses


----------



## cryfar74 (14 Mar 2022)

Tanto MOA como Thesaker apuntan a un intento inminente de falsa bandera por parte de EEUU en el uso de armas químicas. Según apunta MOA el objetivo seria dar a la OTAN un motivo para intervenir en el conflicto. Es aquí donde puede el reciente invento de la petición de ayuda de Rusia a China tenga sentido. Si China afirma negar ayuda militar a Rusia con mas motivo lo hará despues de la falsa bandera.

Temo que despues de la eliminación ayer de campo encubierto de la OTAN éstos vean que la guerra pueda ser pronto liquidada por Rusia y hayan optado por subir un peldaño mas en el conflicto.



The Saker comenta..
“Ukraine, Bio-weapons, & the Pentagon” | The Vineyard of the Saker

"Cuando estaba terminando mi respuesta al artículo de Gaytandzhieva, me enteré del testimonio de Victoria Nuland en la audiencia del martes del Comité de Relaciones Exteriores del Senado. Preguntado por Marco Rubio si Ucrania tiene armas químicas o biológicas, Nuland respondió

Ucrania tiene instalaciones de investigación biológica, de las cuales, de hecho, ahora estamos bastante preocupados por las tropas rusas, las fuerzas rusas pueden estar tratando de controlarlas. Así que estamos trabajando con los ucranianos sobre cómo pueden evitar que cualquiera de esos materiales de investigación caiga en manos de las fuerzas rusas en caso de que se acerquen.

Luego, sin problemas y, sin embargo, de alguna manera discordante, Rubio y Nuland se unieron como nadadores sincronizados para acordar que si hay un incidente o un ataque derivado de una de estas instalaciones, "los rusos estarán detrás" y _se_ involucrarán en cambiar la culpa. Guau. Ver ese video es una _sacudida_. En lugar de negar la presencia de tales armas, Nuland básicamente lo reconoció. Ella los llamó “materiales de investigación”. Tanto sus palabras como su manera de hablar sugieren que Rusia, China y Dilyana Gaytandzhieva tienen razón cuando acusan a Estados Unidos de albergar patógenos peligrosos en laboratorios ucranianos. Si Rusia obtiene el control de los laboratorios y los patógenos no han sido eliminados o destruidos, Putin tendrá pruebas de que Estados Unidos ha sido falso, si no criminal, con respecto a su programa de armas biológicas. ¡No es de extrañar que Nuland esté “preocupado”! *El esfuerzo por culpar preventivamente a Rusia por los posibles problemas con los patógenos sobre los que todavía mienten, induce a un latigazo intelectual y sugiere, de manera más ominosa, que se avecina una bandera falsa"*

Por su parte MOA...

MoA - Ukraine - Officials Announce False Flag Attack - Sanctions Hit Back


Existe un peligro significativo de que Ucrania, el Reino Unido o los EE. UU. lancen un ataque de bandera falsa en Ucrania.
La gente ha comenzado a tomar nota del miedo direccional que proviene de varios funcionarios 'occidentales'.


> El Informe Sirius @thesiriusreport - 23:36 UTC · 12 de marzo de 2022





> ¿Preparando el escenario para una bandera falsa?
> Presidente polaco:
> Si Putin usa armas de destrucción masiva en Ucrania, la OTAN tendrá que pensar seriamente qué hacer.
> Tendrías que tener un coeficiente intelectual inferior a 100 para no ver lo que está pasando.





> A lo que respondí:





> Luna de Alabama @MoonofA - 17:56 UTC · 13 de marzo de 2022





> De hecho, están haciendo esto en todos los canales.





> En mi humilde opinión, un próximo intento de bandera falsa para que la OTAN entre en la lucha.


----------



## pemebe (14 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los yanquis se tomana las guerras frias muy seriamente. De momento andan molestando a los Rusos, y amenazando al resto, mientras que los rusos a nivel economico no hacen nada. Les bastaria cortar el gas, para que europa tuviera dificultades serias, pero no lo hacen.
> 
> Espero que Putin tenga un plan más general, porque ha asustado a los anglos delante de todo el planeta , y eso no se va a olvidar.



Precisamente por eso no lo hace. Ni a la UE ni a Rusia le interesa que esto se enquiste. Cuando acabe la guerra la situacion geoestrategica va a cambiar.

De hecho Europa está cubriendo el expediente con los Estados Unidos con sanciones ligeras y proporcionando armas antiguas a Ucrania para mantener el paripé. Cuando EEUU les pidio que se involucranan más (proporcionando aviones Mig a los ucranianos), primero Borrel haciendolo publico y luego los polacos diciendo que se los llevaban a una base americana en Alemania y que los enviaran ellos. Y probablemente si los americanos hubieran aceptado, los alemanes no habrian dejado a los polacos llevarlos.

Tanto Alemania diciendo que no puede prescindir del gas y el petroleo ruso, como Rusia no cortando ese suministro están pensando en la postguerra.

Ahora Alemania compra F35 para mantener contentos a los Americanos. Este es un tablero complejo del cual nos faltan muchas fichas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Mar 2022)

Ahora ....y después de la guerra...como consigan identidades le van a dar caza.


Polonio por aquí , polonio por allá.


----------



## aretai (14 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> LO que alcanzo a ver es que la población sabe de la gran tolerancia del ejército ruso al pueblo ucraniano... Ya quisiera ver este tipo de escenas al revés... Es decir... tolerancia del ejército ucraniano a la región del donbass...
> 
> El ejército ucraniano lleva desde el 2014 mas de 15000 civiles muertos en la región del donbass...



Precisamente el pueblo ucraniano sabe que el ejército ruso no va degüello. Los ucranianos se permiten estos actos de valor y resistencia porque la represalia militar rusa a un civil ucraniano es de corte policial y no estrictamente militar. En última instancia, los más convencidos, buscan el martirio (no voy a entrar en la moralidad del asunto). 

Tendrá que pasar tiempo tras el fin del conflicto para esclarecer (mirando con lupa) muchos sucesos. 

Pd.- Por lo general en los vídeos donde aparecen civiles ucranianos enfrentando a los militares rusos, el trato de estos a aquellos, dentro del contexto de lo que implica una guerra, es bastante suave. Esto me recuerda a la escena de la película de "El Patriota" cuando Lord Cornwallis reprende Tavington.


----------



## briancon (14 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Yo sí he estado, un par de veces, hace algunos años ya por lo que ahora será todavía más acentuado el parecido, no me cabe ninguna duda. Lo del alcoholismo por ejemplo es otro esterotipo. No creo que haya más alcoholismo que en cualquier país centro o norteeuropeo, ni, si me apuras, la propia España. O casi cualquier país del mundo, salvo quizá los islmámicos por motivos obvios. Allí la gente alterna en bares, en terrazas en verano, y hace vida social en ese sentido muy parecida a la que podamos hacer en países del oeste. En Moscú hay bastante marchita en las calles centrales, y en San Petersburgo igual, bares nocturnos con música en directo, etc. Hasta los centros comerciales son calcados al modelo occidental. Las preocupaciones básicas de la gente son las mismas: el pisito, el estar guapa para el fin de semana, la última serie de moda, etc.



Sales un día en Newcastle y otro en Moscú y la población que tiene problemas graves con el alcohol es la inglesa para cualquier persona con ojos.

En zonas rurales y clases bajas, como te comentan, puede ser un problema pero en zonas urbanas el comportamiento es similar a cualquier ciudad europea. Mujeres, mismas preocupaciones y comportamiento, en este foro también se leen muchas tonterías sobre ese tema que dan pena, nivel Paco Martínez Soria.

Cuando estuve, rascando con locales, el descontento político, principalmente en ciudades secundarias, la economía iba bien y la concentración de dinero se notaba obscenamente en el centro de Moscú, según te alejaba la cosa cambiaba, pero igual que en gran parte de Europa.


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ceresmy Alarcon (14 Mar 2022)

_*Mientras mayor sea la duración del conflicto bélico en Ucrania, será más complicado continuar con el subsidio de gasolina en México.*_​*Los precios del petróleo a nivel mundial han seguido aumentando, y de acuerdo con el investigador, uno de los grandes retos para las autoridades en México, y a nivel mundial, es la incertidumbre de no saber por cuánto tiempo se mantendrá esta situación.*​


----------



## Dylan Leary (14 Mar 2022)

La decisión sobre la posible transferencia del MiG-29 a Ucrania debe ser tomada por la OTAN en su conjunto - Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Polonia


----------



## felitic (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

Sólo los descerebrados creen que un aficionado como Jake Sullivan le dirá a Yang Jiechi algo que no sepa ya hoy en Roma.

China no va a "mediar" entre Rusia y Ucrania. Saben que el desastre de la 404 es un proyecto de Estados Unidos.

La ÚNICA negociación es entre Moscú-Washington.


----------



## Dylan Leary (14 Mar 2022)

The Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation threatened with strikes on the enterprises of the defense industry of Ukraine

If you are near defense industry enterprises, we recommend that you leave potentially dangerous areas and hide in a shelter


----------



## felitic (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## dabuti (14 Mar 2022)

¿Se han vuelto locos en LA RAZÓN?


----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

Todos los tontos mercenarios neonazis Inc. que creen que Ucrania es un paseo en Instagram saben ahora que tendrán una inevitable conversación cara a cara con el Sr. Kalibr. 

Dondequiera que estén en Ucrania, "no habrá piedad" (MoD ruso).


----------



## Yomateix (14 Mar 2022)

Y de EEUU dice que Rusia ha pedido armas a China y es la verdad absoluta porque EEUU siempre dice la verdad aunque tanto Rusia y China lo desmientan (y no hay laboratorios en Ucrania....que luego resulta que si hay financiados por EEUU y se pide que se destruyan todos los virus negandose a responder de que virus se trataba) pasamos a esto que si está confirmado. Curioso, la malvada China que se está pensando en enviar armas y meterse de pleno en la guerra según EEUU y a la que piden que no se meta en el conflicto de ningún modo......resulta que le piden mediar en el conflicto.

*España pide a China que medie con Rusia para lograr el fin de la guerra*
El *ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, José Manuel Albares*, ha pedido a su homólogo chino, *Wang Yi*, que *China *use su influencia con *Rusia *para lograr que este país ponga fin a su guerra contra Ucrania.

Según una nota difundida por Exteriores este lunes, *Albares *ha hablado por teléfono con el ministro de Exteriores de China con el propósito de instarle a redoblar esfuerzos con *Rusia *para acabar con la guerra.


----------



## 4motion (14 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> DuckDuckGo Manipula los Resultados de Búsqueda Relacionados con Rusia-Ucrania, el Conflicto de la Lucha 'Desinformación'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gibiru

Qwant

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## npintos (14 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Mi interpretación de la noticia (que probablemente sea cierta).
> 
> Habia una acumulacion de explosivos ucranianos en el centro de entrenamiento de la central nuclear de Zaporizhia.
> Probablemente en mal estado (porque sino los rusos los habrian repartido entre sus tropas).
> En esos casos lo mejor es hacer una explosion controlada de los explosivos antes que dejar que exploten por si solos.



Cuando menos, curiosa la noticia. 

En la web del regulador nuclear de Ucrania no hay actualizaciones desde hace dos días, ni hace referencia al evento en cuestión.

Cuando intento acceder a la web de Energoatom, me deriva a una página de...Facebook.

Raro, muy raro.

State Nuclear Regulatory Inspectorate of Ukraine - Timeline

atom.gov.ua


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (14 Mar 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Rusia no tiene nada que perder (y mucho que ganar) si bombardea las bases polacas donde se reciben armas occidentales para infiltrarlas en Ucrania.
> 
> Mas sanciones de las que tienen no les van a poner.
> 
> ...



Que Rusia bombardee territorio polaco es una linea roja igual que lo es que Ucrania entre en la OTAN.

Despues de eso vendria la "zona de exclusion aerea" para proteger Polonia y que dios nos cogiera confesados.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (14 Mar 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Interesante punto de vista.



Este youtuber que comentas, es a mi entender el mejor de todos los que he visto, y hace un año y pico que lo sigo cuando quiero informarme de algún tema militar.

La primera vez que lo veo nombrar en el foro, a diferencia de algún influencer retrasado con muchos seguidores que los más borregos han citado una y otra vez. Es increíble como la estupidez va de arriba hacia abajo, comentarios para subnormales que son seguidos por otros subnormales, recargándose de esta manera la indigencia mental que caracteriza muchas opiniones.

Con este hombre no pasa eso. Es conciso pero a la vez trata temas complejos, con claridad y datos contrastados.


----------



## Roedr (14 Mar 2022)

Más palomitas para premios Darwin


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

*La decisión sobre la posible transferencia de MiG-29 a Ucrania debe ser tomada por la OTAN en su conjunto - Ministro de Exteriores de Polonia*


----------



## pemebe (14 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> El bombardeo de Donetsk "Tochka-U" f*ue realizado por la brigada 19 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.*
> Dijeron en la Milicia Popular de la RPD.
> ❗El DPR declaró que obtuvo una computadora portátil de las tropas ucranianas con datos sobre los objetivos de los ataques de Tochka-U, incluida la Casa de Gobierno, un centro de radio y televisión y una oficina de registro y alistamiento militar.
> 
> ...



Esto ya me parece más logico. Los ucros bombardearon lo que ellos consideraban un objetivo militar. y los rusos lograron destruirlo con tan mala suerte que cayó en una zona residencial.

¿por qué entonces los ucranianos lo niegan? Pues porque utilizaron bombas de racimo.

¿Que habria pasado si los 22 misiles rusos derribados en el ataque de ayer hubieran caido en una zona poblada? Que habriamos visto como los ucranianos habrian dicho que habian bombardeado poblacion civil, como por cierto han dicho los rusos de este bombardeo.


----------



## WasP (14 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Están de coña no...?


----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)

Vuelvo a preguntar: Saben ustedes quiénes van a pagar al final todo este estropicio? Vayan haciéndo cábalas y apuestas, yo ya tengo la mía y no me bajo del burro: Exacto! los contribuyentes de la UE, cada vez menos pero que tendrán sí o sí que apretarse el cinturón todavía más...y todo por algo ajeno a nosotros.

Los americanos se irán a casita, los rusos a la suya, misión cumplida, pero el estropicio quedará para la buena Europa, en su intento quijotesco por intentar imitar a Dios.


----------



## Dylan Leary (14 Mar 2022)

Russian oligarch Abramovich spotted in Israeli airport


Sanctioned Russian oligarch Roman Abramovich was seen in Tel Aviv's Ben Gurion airport on Monday shortly before a jet linked to him took off for Istanbul.




www.reuters.com


----------



## mazuste (14 Mar 2022)

el alarmismo direccional que proviene de occidente es persistente.

Es "altamente probable" que EEUU esté a punto de llevar a cabo una operación
de 'falsa bandera' en Ucrania en la que acusará a Rusia de usar armas químicas.

The Sirius Report 
* ¿Preparando el escenario para una bandera falsa?*
_* Presidente de Polonia:
Si Putin utiliza armas de destrucción masiva en Ucrania, la OTAN tendrá que pensar seriamente qué hacer.
*_
* Habría que tener un coeficiente intelectual inferior a 100 para no ver lo que está pasando.*


----------



## Oso Polar (14 Mar 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> Llevo días leyendo este tipo de cosas como si Rusia pudiera reemplazar todas estas cosas cuando la realidad es que sustituir a las empresas occidentales em muchos ámbitos es prácticamente imposible. No veo de qué forma los rusos pueden fabricar al mismo precio y costos al nivel de Toyota, Samsung, Intel, ExxonMobil, Apple, etc por citar unas pocas.
> 
> La autarquía no ha funcionado nunca



Eso se lo debes contar a los chinos que no se han enterado y deben de desmontar sus fabricas para que tu sentencia sea verdadera.


----------



## Ragnarrok (14 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> ¿Se han vuelto locos en LA RAZÓN?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 983227



Locos? por qué? por fin algo de aire fresco en esta prostituída profesión!


----------



## delhierro (14 Mar 2022)

felitic dijo:


>



Debe ser la noticia tonta del dia. En esta invasión la mayor parte del material tiene origen sovietico. Los rusos tienen munición para esos tanques, cañones, aviones etc...etc.... para una guerra a gran escala durante años. Incluso los tanques más modernos como los T-90 ( que deben andar por algun lado aunque salen poco en lso videos ) tienen compatibilidades. Es más esta atacando el 10%-15% del ejercito ruso.

En la propia Ucrnaia en el 2014 empezaron abrirendo almacenes de almacenaje a largo plazo y aquello no se acababa. Me imagino que en Rusia debe ser tremendo.

¿ pedirle armas a China ? Es ridiculo.


----------



## Simo Hayha (14 Mar 2022)

Transorte de tropas rusas....... mucho ridi.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (14 Mar 2022)

*10.03.2022

Pepe Escobar explica a guerra entre a Rússia e o Ocidente*


Spoiler


----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)

Transparencia la que tienen los medios de comunicación rusos. Todos cerrados menos los dos del hijoPutin y cárcel o muerte para quién discrepe.


----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

_Más de uno debe estar siguiendo el ejemplo del frances que se libró ayer y ya está en Suecia._

Había una vez un tonto que vivía en Francia y decidió ir a luchar a Ucrania.

Sin embargo, en el campo de entrenamiento de Yavoriv, hubo un encuentro con los Calibers. Muchos de los amigos pedófilos de Mikael murieron y ahora está llorando.

Sin siquiera tener tiempo de lavarse las bragas, Mikael escapa a Polonia y luego a Suecia.

Traducción de lo que escribió este gallo:

"Aquí, la base acaba de ser destruida, nos vamos. Algunos de mis amigos están entre los muertos, así que salgamos de ahí.
*"La base ha sido destruida. Tengo que hacer las maletas. Aquí, la base fue destruida, y también fue bombardeada. Ahora mismo. Aquí, la gente dice que no es cierto".

"Nuestra base, donde firmamos un contrato militar con Ucrania, acaba de ser destruida. Éramos docenas, éramos los únicos que quedábamos. Había cientos de militares en esa base, estadounidenses.
Al cien por cien, alguien estaba vendiendo información sobre nuestra base".

t.me/surf_noise1/8209

_Video y fotos en el enlace_


----------



## Oso Polar (14 Mar 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> Poniéndonos en el escenario de que Rusia tiene que fabricar todos sus aviones, podría hacerlo pero el coste unitario sería mucho mayor. También se conoce como economía de escala, que en la industria aeronáutica es algo clave.
> 
> Eso sin contar con que fabricar un avión requiere de miles de componentes y es de una complejidad extrema. Motores, métodos avanzados de fabricación con materiales compuestos, electrónica, etc. Todo eso lo hacen conglomerados industriales que como he dicho acumulan del orden de cientos de miles de millones de euros.
> 
> Toda esa tecnología y capital humano lo tienen Rolls Royce, Toray, Airbus, Boeing y miles de empresas que orbitan en torno a ellas. Ni siquiera China ha sido capaz de replicar aún la producción aeronáutica comercial. En un futuro quizás si lo haga, pero a día de hoy es complejísimo.



Rusia está adelanta en más de una década en comparación de su contraparte china en materia aeroespacial y si la URSS de Stalin en dos décadas se convirtió en la potencia industrial y económica que se puso en términos de igualdad a EEUU siendo una década antes un país meramente agrícola. pues la Rusa actual tiene muchas mayores posibilidades y materia prima no le falta.


----------



## Magick (14 Mar 2022)

Entrevista a Aleksandr Dugin:

Ideólogo de Putin: "La OTAN y EEUU no entren en campo o usaremos la bomba atómica"

14 marzo 2022 - 07:27
El filósofo cercano al Kremlin defiende el ataque ruso: "Es una acción militar, no una invasión. ¿El presidente enfermo? La desinformación, nunca ha estado mejor"

Ideólogo de Putin: "La OTAN y EEUU no entren en campo o usaremos la bomba atómica"
Aleksandr Dugin es un filósofo y politólogo ruso que tiene estrechos vínculos con el Kremlin, considerado "el ideólogo de Putin" y descrito como su asesor e inspirador. Muy leído por los soberanistas, publicado en Italia por la editorial AGA de Maurizio Murelli, es un pensador no alineado que ve a Rusia con ojos completamente distintos a los nuestros. La suya es una voz incómoda, no exenta de parcialidad y propaganda, pero útil de escuchar.

Dugin, ahora estás en Moscú. ¿Cuál es la situación allí?

“Todo muy tranquilo. La población apoya plenamente a Putin. No hay oposición real. Y no tanto porque exista una censura contra quienes critican las operaciones militares en Ucrania, sino porque el pueblo ruso es verdaderamente solidario con el Presidente. La opinión pública aquí tiene muy claros los objetivos de Putin y está preparada porque entiende que la presión de la OTAN contra nuestras fronteras es inaceptable».

En los periódicos y en la televisión vemos arrestos y protestas en Moscú.

“Vivo en el centro de Moscú. No hay nadie que proteste, aparte de grupos muy pequeños, o individuos individuales, y ni siquiera conectados entre sí. La percepción de una protesta interna es el resultado de la desinformación de los medios occidentales. Toman fotografías de hechos del pasado, en diferentes contextos, y se hacen pasar por disputas».

¿Tienes que hablar con Putin recientemente?

“Esta es una pregunta personal, que no respondo. Hablo de geopolítica, si se quiere».

¿Qué está pasando en Ucrania?

“Para entender esto, es necesario volver a las causas y leer la disolución de la URSS dentro de un contexto que no es solo ideológico sino geopolítico. Y si la geopolítica es la ciencia que considera al mundo como el campo de batalla entre el poder marítimo y el poder terrestre, en este sentido el fin de la URSS fue la victoria del poder del mar y el derrumbe del poder de la tierra. Después de 1989, Rusia perdió la autoridad sobre sus zonas de control a favor de Occidente, y Occidente ganó influencia en este vacío, que fue la consecuencia de la debilidad del poder de la Tierra. Se disolvió el Pacto de Varsovia y se reforzó la OTAN».

Y Ucrania se quedó en el medio.

“Cuando Ucrania se separó de Rusia y se independizó se fue acercando poco a poco a la OTAN, pero pudo hacerlo porque en los 90 la de Gorbachov y luego la de Yeltsin era una Rusia débil. Pero cuando volvió fuerte con Putin, la presión permanente de la OTAN contra nuestras fronteras -algo que nadie puede negar- dejó de ser aceptable. Putin se ha vuelto más fuerte y con una conciencia geopolítica más desarrollada y, por lo tanto, el equilibrio ha cambiado. Y respondieron a una situación intolerable: primero en Georgia, luego en Crimea, luego en Donbass, donde el ejército ucraniano era un peligro constante: la población era bombardeada y los civiles asesinados. El resto vino solo: el llamamiento de Rusia para que no dejara entrar a Ucrania en el área de influencia occidental fue rechazado, y aquí está la guerra».

Es una invasión.

“Es una operación militar. Putin ha explicado muy bien los propósitos, que son dos. Primero: desnazificar un país cuyo gobierno no solo ha tolerado sino que ha apoyado a los grupos neonazis para fortalecer una identidad nacionalista ucraniana basada en el odio contra los rusos. Una identidad artificial creada a través de una ideología que Occidente ha pretendido no ver porque odiar a los rusos es más importante que odiar a los nazis. Segundo: cambiar el régimen político en Kiev para que Ucrania regrese a la esfera política, militar y estratégica rusa. Advertencia: la operación militar actual no es una guerra contra la OTAN. Pero una operación para defender una zona de vital interés para Rusia, que durante mucho tiempo ha estado ocupada indirectamente por el poder occidental durante un momento de debilidad en Moscú».

La guerra no parece ir bien para Putin.

"No me parece. Putin sabía que Ucrania tiene un gran ejército y que tomar el control de un país con 40 millones de habitantes no sería fácil. Esta es la razón por la que las operaciones de campo se prolongan. Derrotar a un ejército de 600.000 soldados, que cuenta con el apoyo y la propaganda de todo Occidente, no es fácil. Aquí nadie creía en una victoria breve. Mientras tanto, Rusia tiene el control total de los cielos. La guerra durará un mes o más, pero el ejército ruso ganará. No hay ningún elemento inesperado en esta guerra para Putin».


Los analistas dicen que Putin está enfermo, poco lúcido, desconectado de la realidad.

«Los modelos de desinformación en estos casos son siempre los mismos: pasar la idea de que un líder político no deseado está loco, enfermo, que ya no controla la situación. En cambio Putin es sano, lúcido y muy fuerte. Nunca he estado mejor ".


Usted distingue en sus libros un Putin lunar y un Putin solar. ¿Que quieres decir?

«El Putin solar es el Putin de la Gran Eurasia, el Putin patriota y soberano, el hombre que rompe con la posmodernidad occidental, contra la globalización. El Putin lunar, en cambio, es el que se compromete con Occidente, la OMC, Davos, la élite liberal atlantista».

¿Qué es Putin hoy?

"Hipersolar".

Todos tenemos miedo del uso de la bomba atómica.

“Este es el único problema real, incluso para nosotros. Todo depende de los Estados Unidos. Si Washington se limita a las sanciones, la presión política y el apoyo económico a Ucrania, en definitiva, si Occidente apoya indirectamente a Kiev en todas sus acciones legítimas, no pasará nada. Pero si hay un ataque directo de la OTAN, entonces Rusia responderá con medios simétricos. Si nos sentimos amenazados en nuestro territorio, utilizaremos armas nucleares».








L'ideologo di Putin: "La Nato e gli Usa non entrino in campo o useremo l'atomica"


Il filosofo vicino al Cremlino difende l'attacco russo: "È un'azione militare, non un'invasione. Il presidente malato? Disinformazione, mai stato meglio"




www.ilgiornale.it


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

Destrucción de un MiG-29 ucraniano confirmada.

Los medios ucranianos confirmaron la pérdida de un avión MiG-29 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania.

Se ha publicado el obituario del piloto muerto, Yevgeny Lysenko, de la brigada de aviación 204, cuyo MiG-29 fue derribado cerca de Zhytomyr.

El informe dice que fue enterrado el 12 de marzo, es decir, el avión ucraniano fue destruido aproximadamente entre el 9 y 10 de marzo.

DEP


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

Fuego de artillería antiaérea ahora mismo en Odessa!


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (14 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Precisamente por eso no lo hace. Ni a la UE ni a Rusia le interesa que esto se enquiste. Cuando acabe la guerra la situacion geoestrategica va a cambiar.
> 
> De hecho Europa está cubriendo el expediente con los Estados Unidos con sanciones ligeras y proporcionando armas antiguas a Ucrania para mantener el paripé. Cuando EEUU les pidio que se involucranan más (proporcionando aviones Mig a los ucranianos), primero Borrel haciendolo publico y luego los polacos diciendo que se los llevaban a una base americana en Alemania y que los enviaran ellos. Y probablemente si los americanos hubieran aceptado, los alemanes no habrian dejado a los polacos llevarlos.
> 
> ...



Comparto tu "sospecha" al 100%.


Muy poco antes de que empezara todo esto, días, el Canciller alemán un día y Macron al día siguiente, se reunían con Putin en Moscú, en el Kremlim..., durante HORAS...

Ahí lo dejo, quien quiera entender que entienda...


En Google están las notícias de esas reuniones.


----------



## Oso Polar (14 Mar 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Eso pudo volar???



Esos aviones son durísimos al igual que el A-10, sin embargo el SU-25 es más adaptable en el campo de batalla.


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

Representación gráfica de las conversaciones:


----------



## Nico (14 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


>




Ese día que agradeces al cielo que volviste a tu casa a mear antes de empezar tu vuelta de jubilado y saliste un minuto más tarde...


----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> DuckDuckGo Manipula los Resultados de Búsqueda Relacionados con Rusia-Ucrania, el Conflicto de la Lucha 'Desinformación'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo estoy probando *peekier*, de momento me va bien.

Tengo en la recámara *startpage* .


----------



## ProfeInsti (14 Mar 2022)

* China rechaza las sanciones económicas a Rusia.
* Pedro Sánchez: "La guerra será larga y cronificada".
* 5.000 chechenos han entrado en Mariupol y están luchando.
* No hay corte de gas ruso, se continúa suministrando a Alemania.
* Zelenski: "Es sólo cuestión de tiempo que los misiles rusos caigan en territorio de la OTAN".
* A EEUU le interesa la caída o destrucción de Europa.
* El año 2022 puede cambiar el mundo.


----------



## Don Luriio (14 Mar 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Este youtuber que comentas, es a mi entender el mejor de todos los que he visto, y hace un año y pico que lo sigo cuando quiero informarme de algún tema militar.
> 
> La primera vez que lo veo nombrar en el foro, a diferencia de algún influencer retrasado con muchos seguidores que los más borregos han citado una y otra vez. Es increíble como la estupidez va de arriba hacia abajo, comentarios para subnormales que son seguidos por otros subnormales, recargándose de esta manera la indigencia mental que caracteriza muchas opiniones.
> 
> Con este hombre no pasa eso. Es conciso pero a la vez trata temas complejos, con claridad y datos contrastados.



pillo sitio gracias


----------



## Salamandra (14 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Más de uno debe estar siguiendo el ejemplo del frances que se libró ayer y ya está en Suecia._
> 
> Había una vez un tonto que vivía en Francia y decidió ir a luchar a Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Curioso por otro motivo ¿Uno que ha firmado un contrato, que se supone que estaba recibiendo instrucción, que está en un país en guerra puede hacer las maletas sin más y volver a salir por la frontera como si nada?


----------



## bigmaller (14 Mar 2022)

DEP.


----------



## Salamandra (14 Mar 2022)

jolín, pero si ya no quedan cosas con que fastidiarnos a "los guenos".


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

Ataque de artillería sobre una concentración de fuerzas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Chernihiv.


----------



## bakunin2020 (14 Mar 2022)

¿Ya se va sabiendo más o menos a qué hora hunden el Maine los "demócratas" de occidente?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Entrevista a Aleksandr Dugin:
> 
> Ideólogo de Putin: "La OTAN y EEUU no entren en campo o usaremos la bomba atómica"
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, lo que leo yo en las fuentes rusas que consulto, si la OTAN entra nos nukeamos mutuamente….


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

Tanques destruidos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el pueblo de Berezovoe.


----------



## paconan (14 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Mi interpretación de la noticia (que probablemente sea cierta).
> 
> Habia una acumulacion de explosivos ucranianos en el centro de entrenamiento de la central nuclear de Zaporizhia.
> Probablemente en mal estado (porque sino los rusos los habrian repartido entre sus tropas).
> En esos casos lo mejor es hacer una explosion controlada de los explosivos antes que dejar que exploten por si solos.



Quieren detonar minas que no explotaron

*Los invasores quieren detonar minas directamente debajo de la ZNPP (planta de energía nuclear de Zaporizhzhia) - Energoatom*

El ejército ruso, que ha ocupado la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporizhzhia, tiene la intención de deshacerse de las minas que no explotaron en la planta de energía nuclear, justo cerca de la unidad de energía no. 1.

*Fuente* : NNEGC (Empresa Nacional de Generación de Energía Nuclear) "Energoatom" en Telegram









Invaders want to detonate mines directly under the ZNPP (Zaporizhzhia Nuclear Power Plant) - Energoatom


IRYNA BALACHUK - MONDAY, 14 MARCH 2022, 14:25




www.pravda.com.ua


----------



## Fauna iberica (14 Mar 2022)

Estos hijos de puta quieren que en europa nos metamos de llenoi en una guerra devastadora porque se les pone de sus cojones a esos balticos de mierda.
Estan locos, se lo hacen o que cojones les pasa, ?otra razon mas para salirse de esa organizacion mafiosa como es la OTAN, donde unos cagarros de paises ladrando a la voz de su amo nos piden que nos inmolemos.


----------



## Iskra (14 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> DuckDuckGo Manipula los Resultados de Búsqueda Relacionados con Rusia-Ucrania, el Conflicto de la Lucha 'Desinformación'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aunque haya que conformarse con la versión en inglés.


Yandex



Yo, por pereza o por costumbre , no termino de cortar con toda la mierda angla del gugel y demás porquerías (que solo te usan y manipulan por su interés) y , sobre todo, por culpa del móvil(aunque tengo un huawei "libre de virus" que funciona perfectamente). Es todo cuestión de acostumbrarse.


----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ahora ....y después de la guerra...como consigan identidades le van a dar caza.
> 
> 
> Polonio por aquí , polonio por allá.



Es más barato un tiro en la cabeza o un navajazo, con lo peligrosas que son las ciudades occidentales...


----------



## Nico (14 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>





Unos invasores tan "malos" que hasta las visilleras con bebés a cuesta pueden salir a insultarlos. 

Atila, Gengis Kan y las hordas turcas se hace pis de la risa en el cielo (o en el infierno, o donde sea que estén).


----------



## WasP (14 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Efectivamente, lo que leo yo en las fuentes rusas que consulto, si la OTAN entra nos nukeamos mutuamente….



De perdidos al rio, deberiamos hacerlo, y que los que sobrevivan al invierno nuclear hagan todo esto de nuevo y desde cero, a ver si asi...


----------



## bigmaller (14 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Vuelvo a preguntar: Saben ustedes quiénes van a pagar al final todo este estropicio? Vayan haciéndo cábalas y apuestas, yo ya tengo la mía y no me bajo del burro: Exacto! los contribuyentes de la UE, cada vez menos pero que tendrán sí o sí que apretarse el cinturón todavía más...y todo por algo ajeno a nosotros.
> 
> Los americanos se irán a casita, los rusos a la suya, misión cumplida, pero el estropicio quedará para la buena Europa, en su intento quijotesco por intentar imitar a Dios.



Tu eres tonto. Europa imitando a dios?? 

Europa es sanchopanza joder!


----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)

Mejor sería que China facilitase armas a Ucrania para ayudarle a rechazar la agresión rusa.


----------



## pirivi-parava (14 Mar 2022)

Nosotros no, verdad?
virgencita virgencita que me quede como estoy


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

Sesión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de RF Igor Konashenkov el 14 de marzo de 2022

▪ Unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas, continuando la ofensiva, capturaron el asentamiento de STEPNOE.

▪Un grupo de tropas de la República Popular de Lugansk está realizando operaciones ofensivas en los distritos del noreste de la ciudad de SEVERODONETSK.

▪En la mañana del 14 de marzo, armas de largo alcance de alta precisión atacaron la infraestructura militar de Ucrania.

Como resultado del ataque, los centros de comunicación y mando en los asentamientos de FEDOROVKA, VINAROVKA, ANTOPOL quedaron inhabilitados. Además, se destruyó un gran almacén de municiones para múltiples sistemas de lanzamiento de misiles en el territorio de la planta Antonov cerca de Kiev.

▪En la tarde del 14 de marzo, los sistemas de defensa aérea de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas derribaron dos vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos, incluido un Bayraktar TB-2.

Aviones operacionales-tácticos, del ejército y no tripulados alcanzaron 86 objetos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, incluidos: cuatro centros de mando y control y centros de comunicación, tres sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, una estación de radar, una estación de guerra electrónica, tres depósitos de municiones y combustible y lubricantes, 68 lugares de concentración de equipo militar.

▪En total, durante la operación se han destruido 145 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 1298 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 124 lanzacohetes múltiples, 469 piezas de artillería de campaña y morteros, así como 1047 unidades de vehículos militares especiales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania .

▪El régimen de Kiev continúa usando tácticas terroristas, usando las armas más destructivas contra su propia población civil e infraestructura.

Anteriormente, se informoy sobre las consecuencias del ataque de hoy del misil táctico ucraniano "Tochka-U" con munición de racimo en un barrio densamente poblado de la ciudad de DONETSK.


----------



## Howitzer (14 Mar 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Eso se lo debes contar a los chinos que no se han enterado y deben de desmontar sus fabricas para que tu sentencia sea verdadera.



Todas las fábricas chinas son de empresas occidentales o japonesas. 

Madre mía qué nivel


----------



## amcxxl (14 Mar 2022)

Milicia Popular de DPR liberó el pueblo de Berezovoe


Equipo abandonado de la división de obuses de la brigada de artillería separada 406 del Cuerpo de Marines de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Berdyansk.


----------



## Decimus (14 Mar 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Comenzaran a emplear su artilleria.
> "El puño de Dios" la llaman....



Ah qué yo pensaba que los rusos no la empleaban para no arrasar la ciudad jeje


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (14 Mar 2022)

*El único objetivo era hacer el mayor daño posible a la población civil.*

14 de marzo de 2022— Las fuerzas armadas terroristas #nazis de #Ucrania |ian ( #UAF ) lanzaron contra Donetsk un #TochkaU con municiones de racimo, matando al menos a 23 civiles, incluidos niños, e hiriendo al menos a 28. #Donbass #UkraineRussia #Rusia #UcraniaGuerra #UcraniaRusiaGuerra 10/10


https://twitter.com/gbazov/status/1503426941977866243


----------



## Decimus (14 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Milicia Popular de DPR liberó el pueblo de Berezovoe
> 
> 
> Equipo abandonado de la división de obuses de la brigada de artillería separada 406 del Cuerpo de Marines de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Berdyansk.



Ok. Enhorabuena por liberar un pueblucho.

Cuando "liberen" Kiev, jarkov etc. Hablamos.

Disfruta de tu pequeña victoria.


----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Tu eres tonto. Europa imitando a dios??
> 
> Europa es sanchopanza joder!



Entonces parece que no has aprendido nada de nada tontoerculo.


----------



## Yomateix (14 Mar 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Nosotros no, verdad?
> virgencita virgencita que me quede como estoy



A España no la invitan a esas reuniones porque Pedrito no pinta nada. Luego en base a lo que decidan los cuatro que mandan, será lo que haga España. Por tanto si EEUU, Alemania y Reino Unido deciden que habrá más sanciones....España será la primera en salir a decir que pondrán más sanciones a Rusia.


----------



## Roedr (14 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Estos hijos de puta quieren que en europa nos metamos de llenoi en una guerra devastadora porque se les pone de sus cojones a esos balticos de mierda.
> Estan locos, se lo hacen o que cojones les pasa, ?otra razon mas para salirse de esa organizacion mafiosa como es la OTAN, donde unos cagarros de paises ladrando a la voz de su amo nos piden que nos inmolemos.




pues sí, a estos para salvar su culo les encantaría acabar con la civilización con un conflicto nuclear


----------



## Decimus (14 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> 14 de marzo de 2022— Las fuerzas armadas terroristas #nazis de #Ucrania |ian ( #UAF ) lanzaron contra Donetsk un #TochkaU con municiones de racimo, matando al menos a 23 civiles, incluidos niños, e hiriendo al menos a 28. #Donbass #UkraineRussia #Rusia #UcraniaGuerra #UcraniaRusiaGuerra 10/10
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/gbazov/status/1503426941977866243



Falsa bandera de Rusia para bombardear con racimo.

Evidentemente.


----------



## paconan (14 Mar 2022)

Batallón John Deere en acción


----------



## Treefrog (14 Mar 2022)

Reformulemos : USA y Gran Bretaña les ordenan a Francia y a Alemania qué sanciones le tienen que imponer a Rusia. Sanciones que sufriremos en Alemania y Francia.
Pero bueno, como dice el slogan "*no tendremos nada* y seremos felices".... con nuevas sanciones vamos camino a ser cada vez más felices...


----------



## mazuste (14 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> el alarmismo direccional que proviene de occidente es persistente.
> 
> Es "altamente probable" que EEUU esté a punto de llevar a cabo una operación
> de 'falsa bandera' en Ucrania en la que acusará a Rusia de usar armas químicas.
> ...




La misma pregunta que nos hemos hecho sobre Siria ¿por qué Rusia organizaría un ataque
con armas químicas en Ucrania? Es que esa sola idea desafía toda razón.

Habiendo visto la facilidad con la que se "engañó" a los medios"occidentales" escenificando
un falso ataque a un hospital, se puede entender que un falso "ataque químico por parte de Rusia" 
llevaría a una estampida generalizada que empujaría a la OTAN a la guerra de Ucrania ¿No?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Es más barato un tiro en la cabeza o un navajazo, con lo peligrosas que son las ciudades occidentales...



Muy peligrosas, alguno se va a arrepentir de haber querido ser Bourne


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Mar 2022)

* Once upon a time there was some kind of fool in France who decided to go to war in Ukraine.
 However, at the Yavoriv training ground, there was a meeting with the Caliber. Many of Mikael's friends have died.*

LA VERDAD QUE ES UN POCO TRISTE POR QUE QUITANDO A LOS PSICOPATAS TARADOS QUE VAN A ESTAS GUERRAS A VER SI MATAN O TORTURAN GENTE
tambien habrran caido muchos engañados , no sabiendo que eso es todo un fraude









Mr. Deeds


Once upon a time there was some kind of fool in France who decided to go to war in Ukraine. However, at the Yavoriv training ground, there was a meeting with the Caliber. Many o




anonup.com






https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2022/03/18ErxhKImNk6gSiJQmun_14_962bfe7c5a6b124e5033251fc01cd7da_video_original.mp4








Without even having time to wash his panties, Mikael fled to Poland, and then to Sweden.

Translation of what this rooster wrote:

“Here, the base has just been destroyed, we are leaving. Among the dead are my friends, so we're running away from there. *cries* The base was destroyed. I need to get myself together. Here, the destroyed base, and they also bombed there. Just. Well, people say it's not true."

“Our base, where we signed a military contract with Ukraine, has just been destroyed. There were dozens of us, only we remained. There were hundreds of soldiers at this base, Americans. One hundred percent of someone is selling information about our base."​


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania abandonaron un vehículo de mando basado en un GAZ-66 en la carretera de Svatovo a Severodonetsk.


----------



## Nico (14 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Ehh si, parece que la propaganda globalista lo está inoculando a las masas:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 983212




Oye, ahí trabaja un burbujista !!

De "_chortinas para todos o bombonas en las sedes_" a "_Zona de Exclusión aérea o misiles en la Nato_", no hay diferencia !!


----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)

Si a Europa le va mal, a China le va mal, los chinos jugarán a tres bandas para quedar bien con todos


----------



## paconan (14 Mar 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> Todas las fábricas chinas son de empresas occidentales o japonesas.
> 
> Madre mía qué nivel



Todas no, también hay empresas del estado

*China tiene 150,000 empresas estatales de propiedad absoluta*








China tiene 150,000 empresas estatales de propiedad absoluta | Opportimes


China tiene aproximadamente 150,000 empresas estatales (EPE) absoluta, de las cuales 50,000 pertenecen al gobierno central y el resto a gobiernos locales o provinciales, de acuerdo con el Departamento de Estado del gobierno estadounidense. Las empresas estatales, tanto centrales como locales...




www.opportimes.com


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

Según el Pentágono, no hay cambios significativos en la situación operativa en la región de Kiev: las tropas rusas, sin mucho movimiento, están a 15 km del centro de la ciudad


----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso informa:

- Las fuerzas armadas rusas capturan Stepnoye

- El grupo del LNR lleva a cabo operaciones ofensivas en los distritos del noreste de Severodonetsk

- Las armas de largo alcance de alta precisión han golpeado las instalaciones de la infraestructura militar ucraniana, derribando los nodos de comunicación, retransmisión y conmutación en los asentamientos de Fedorivka, Vinarovka, Antopol.

- En la planta de Antonov, cerca de Kiev, se destruyó un gran arsenal de munición MLRS, desde cuyos emplazamientos se disparaba a las tropas rusas.

- Dos vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos, incluido un Bayraktar TB-2, fueron derribados y 86 objetivos fueron alcanzados

-* En respuesta al bombardeo de Donetsk con un misil Tochka-U, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas tomarán medidas rápidas para inutilizar las empresas de la industria de defensa ucraniana que fabrican armas utilizadas por los nacionalistas

- Instamos a los ciudadanos de Ucrania que trabajan en estas empresas, así como a los residentes de los edificios residenciales cercanos, a abandonar las zonas potencialmente peligrosas.*

- Conocemos todas las ubicaciones de los mercenarios extranjeros en Ucrania, seguirán siendo objetivo y no habrá piedad para los mercenarios.

t.me/surf_noise1/8223


----------



## 4motion (14 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> pues sí, a estos para salvar su culo les encantaría acabar con la civilización con un conflicto nuclear



Están como locos por meter en la pomada a Polonia.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ProfeInsti (14 Mar 2022)

El comandante en jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Valeri Zaluzhni, ha comunicado este lunes que desde el inicio de la invasión unos 77 aviones de combate y 90 helicópteros rusos han sido destruidos.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (14 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> China ayudará a Rudia eso es seguro. Lo que pasa es que lo hará en secreto ocultandolo a sabiendas que si se entera EEUU les van tambien a bloquear cosas. Los chinos son muy listos y generalmente traicioneros.
> 
> Lo que no sabemos es que pedirá a Rusia a cambio. Si duda Putin no sabe a quien esta pidiendo ayuda.



que China Y EEUU se meten indirectamente eso es seguro...


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

Imágenes de la limpieza en Mariupol de tropas ucranianas.


----------



## kelden (14 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Debe ser la noticia tonta del dia. En esta invasión la mayor parte del material tiene origen sovietico. Los rusos tienen munición para esos tanques, cañones, aviones etc...etc.... para una guerra a gran escala durante años. Incluso los tanques más modernos como los T-90 ( que deben andar por algun lado aunque salen poco en lso videos ) tienen compatibilidades. Es más esta atacando el 10%-15% del ejercito ruso.
> 
> En la propia Ucrnaia en el 2014 empezaron abrirendo almacenes de almacenaje a largo plazo y aquello no se acababa. Me imagino que en Rusia debe ser tremendo.
> 
> ¿ pedirle armas a China ? Es ridiculo.



Les han pedido el portaviones que les vendió Ukrania ..... Que se lo presten un par de meses ....


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

felitic dijo:


>



Impago? 

Que le den por culo al dinero también!

Son rusos, no necesitan bienes materiales, aún no os habéis enterado?


----------



## ProfeInsti (14 Mar 2022)

El responsables militar de la ciudad de Kiev, el general Mikola Zhirnov, ha asegurado que la capital ucraniana no ha sido sitiada por las fuerzas rusas,


----------



## bigmaller (14 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Todas no, también hay empresas del estado
> 
> *China tiene 150,000 empresas estatales de propiedad absoluta*
> 
> ...



De hecho. La mitad de cada fabrica extranjera, es del estado. 
Que alguien me corrija si me equivoco.


----------



## mazuste (14 Mar 2022)

Traducción: "Vayan ustedes pensando en cortar el rollo con los chinos. Primer aviso"


----------



## CEMENTITOS (14 Mar 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> Poniéndonos en el escenario de que Rusia tiene que fabricar todos sus aviones, podría hacerlo pero el coste unitario sería mucho mayor. También se conoce como economía de escala, que en la industria aeronáutica es algo clave.
> 
> Eso sin contar con que fabricar un avión requiere de miles de componentes y es de una complejidad extrema. Motores, métodos avanzados de fabricación con materiales compuestos, electrónica, etc. Todo eso lo hacen conglomerados industriales que como he dicho acumulan del orden de cientos de miles de millones de euros.
> 
> Toda esa tecnología y capital humano lo tienen Rolls Royce, Toray, Airbus, Boeing y miles de empresas que orbitan en torno a ellas. Ni siquiera China ha sido capaz de replicar aún la producción aeronáutica comercial. En un futuro quizás si lo haga, pero a día de hoy es complejísimo.



Seguro que lloraste cuando se destruyó el ANTONOV An225 que fabricaron los americanos en 1980. De los Sukhoi hechos en Albacete ni hablamos.
En Rusia no saben fabricar aviones y no tienen proveedores, lo he visto en la Sexta mientras me decian que me quedara en casa porque había un virus asesino de bebés.


----------



## 34Pepe (14 Mar 2022)

No os sorprende la inactividad de la flota de los países OTAN, así como la falta de noticias de vuelos de Awacs y otras aeronaves?

En anteriores ocasiones estarían tentando los límites de aguas y cielos territoriales al límite

Se está manteniendo un perfil muy bajo reteniendo la escalada, limitándolo a choques de infantería y misiles quirúrgicos en la medida de lo posible

Quizás la explicación sea esta

_*Al aproximarse al destructor, el sistema Jibiny del Su-24 puso fuera de servicio los radares, circuitos de control, sistemas de transmisión de información, etc. En otras palabras, todo el sistema Aegis quedó inutilizado, como cuando se apaga un televisor con un mando a distancia. Después de esto, el Su-24 simuló un ataque con misiles contra el USS Donald Cook, que había quedado totalmente ciego y sordo. Y repitió esa acción un total de 12*_* veces.*

_*Varios medios incluso aseguran que 27 marineros estadounidenses solicitaron la baja del servicio. ¿Qué fue lo que tanto asustó a la tripulación del destructor?*_









¿Qué asustó tanto al USS Donald Cook en el Mar Negro?


Los grandes medios de la prensa atlantista no han mencionado este incidente, pero los observadores y analistas militares del mundo entero no paran de comentarlo. En Washington, el Departamento de Estado ha reconocido que la tripulación del destructor USS Donald Cook quedó seriamente...




www.voltairenet.org


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Mar 2022)

COMO CURIOSIDAD
LA EQUIPACION TAN PREMIUM
QUE LES ESTAN DANDO A LOS CHECHENOS . TAMBIEN COMO CURISIDAD MUSICAL DE RAP EN IDIOMA NOSEQUE

​


----------



## amcxxl (14 Mar 2022)

Como resultado de un enfrentamiento cerca de Kiev, los soldados de las fuerzas especiales rusas eliminaron a dos oficiales superiores de la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania: 
Coronel Akhmedov Oleg. 
Coronel Sokol Dmitry.


Con ellos, los oficiales de inteligencia tenían explosivos C4 estadounidenses y detonadores

"En el distrito de Borodyansky de la región de Kiev, dos coroneles de la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania, Dmitry Sokol (número personal A090781) y Oleg Akhmedov (2744317730), fueron liquidados. 

En el puesto de control, su automóvil se detuvo, intentaron segar debajo del suyo (estaban vestidos con la "Carintia" universal), pero quedaron expuestos. 

Los coroneles abrieron fuego, se produjo una batalla, durante la cual ambos murieron. 
Durante la inspección, se encontraron en el automóvil explosivos estadounidenses C4 y detonadores ucranianos. 

Estaban preparado un sabotaje en instalaciones críticas". Kotz


----------



## kelden (14 Mar 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> Todas las fábricas chinas son de empresas occidentales o japonesas.
> 
> Madre mía qué nivel



Participadas al 51 % por el Estado, o sea, el Partido. Es la condición indispensable para que te dejen trabajar allí. Así que me temo que las empresas occidentales o japonesas se quedarían sin su 49 % a nada que se les ocurra tocar los cojones. Allí no tienen la misma forma de entender la colaboración público-privada que Ayuso ....   

Por cierto, es lo que debería hacer cualquier estado que se precie.


----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)

Ucrania tiene el derecho de hacer lo que que le plazca como pueblo soberano, y si quiere entrar en la UE o en la OTAN no es problema de Rusia. Lo que pasa es que Ucrania es un país estratégico para Rusia, que solo piensa en el poder y en su propia prosperidad.


----------



## kelden (14 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Todas no, también hay empresas del estado
> 
> *China tiene 150,000 empresas estatales de propiedad absoluta*
> 
> ...



Todas pierden dinero. Lo público es una mierda.


----------



## Octubrista (14 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La misma pregunta que nos hemos hecho sobre Siria ¿por qué Rusia organizaría un ataque
> con armas químicas en Ucrania? Es que esa sola idea desafía toda razón.
> 
> Habiendo visto la facilidad con la que se "engañó" a los medios"occidentales" escenificando
> ...



Lo "normal" sería que volara por los aires un centro de formación y adiestramiento militar en Polonia, cerca de la frontera con Ucrania, también "sacrificando" unas decenas de militares de EEUU, británicos, neerlandeses, etc (los franceses, e italianos generalmente no se ponen de cebo), y ya está la excusa.

Lo de las armas químicas ya está muy desgastado de la guerra de Siria, pero nunca se sabe.

Que haya un enfrentamiento directo entre Rusia y la OTAN lo veo más que posible (que no necesariamente va a ser nuclear), es lo que necesita el mundo anglosajón para hacer que Europa baje varios escalones en su relevancia mundial.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (14 Mar 2022)

*Ellos mismos arruinaron a los suyos*

*«No había visto la moral tan baja»: Coronel de la USAF sobre la vida militar tras el mandato de vacunación


*


En una entrevista con _The Epoch Times, _el teniente coronel de la Fuerza Aérea de Estados Unidos (USAF), Adam Conrad, dijo que la moral del personal militar y de los contratistas se ha visto muy afectada tras la orden de vacunación del presidente Joe Biden. Dicha orden exige que todos los empleados del gobierno federal se vacunen o pierdan su trabajo.











"No había visto la moral tan baja": Coronel de la USAF sobre la vida militar tras el mandato de vacunación | Trikooba


En una entrevista con The Epoch Times, el teniente coronel de la Fuerza Aérea de Estados Unidos (USAF), Adam Conrad, dijo que la moral del personal militar y de los contratistas se ha visto muy afectada tras la orden de vacunación del presidente Joe Biden. Dicha orden exige que todos los...




trikoobanews.com






*El CEO de Pfizer revela que se le presionó para producir inyecciones de ARNm «contrarias a la intuición»*






El director ejecutivo de Pfizer, Albert Bourla, pareció ‘distanciarse’ de sus inyecciones experimentales de ARNm contra el COVID el pasado viernes, sugiriendo que solo desarrolló la tecnología «contraria a la intuición» bajo la presión de sus colegas. 










El CEO de Pfizer revela que se le presionó para producir inyecciones de ARNm "contrarias a la intuición" | Trikooba


El director ejecutivo de Pfizer, Albert Bourla, pareció 'distanciarse' de sus inyecciones experimentales de ARNm contra el COVID el pasado viernes, sugiriendo que solo desarrolló la tecnología "contraria a la intuición" bajo la presión de sus colegas.




trikoobanews.com




*

Que se puede esperar de unos amos tan miserables.*


----------



## raptors (14 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Otro psudoUsuario proUsa... como les gusta a estos tipos m@mrsla a los gUSAnos...


----------



## paconan (14 Mar 2022)

La productora de cosméticos y productos químicos para el hogar P&G sube los precios en un promedio de 43% a partir de mañana


----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

Un giro inesperado: la EAEU y la RPC elaborarán un sistema monetario y financiero internacional independiente. Se basará en una nueva moneda internacional, que se calculará como un índice de las monedas nacionales de los Estados miembros y de los precios de las materias primas cotizadas.

t.me/surf_noise1/8225









Eurasian Economic Union - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## kelden (14 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> De hecho. La mitad de cada fabrica extranjera, es del estado.
> Que alguien me corrija si me equivoco.



No, no te equivocas. Es la tan cacareada colaboración público-privada bien entendida ....


----------



## amcxxl (14 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Les han pedido el portaviones que les vendió Ukrania ..... Que se lo presten un par de meses ....



Cuando China ponga en servicio sus portaaviones atomicos lo mas seguro es que le venda a Rusia el gemelo chino del Kuznestov para que Rusia pueda tener un segundo grupo de combate una vez que tambien van a tener dos cruceros de batalla nucleares en servicio


----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ajoporro (14 Mar 2022)

Esta " operación militar" de Don Vlad cambiará hasta la definición de Bienestar. En Occidente nos jactamos de que vivimos mejor que los rusos, o los cubanos, o los norcoreanos, porque tenemos tecnología de consumo, desde frigoríficos, encimeras eléctricas, coches bonitos con un montón de cosas chulísimas, smartphones, smartTV's ... en fin, todas esas cosas que asociamos a una buena vida. 
Tengo la sospecha de que los rusos cambiarán éso. Serán capaces de vivir bien, bien alimentados, bien educados, bien vestidos y bien calentitos ... pero sin tanta quincalla occidental. 
Me sorprende cuando se critica a los rusos por no disponer de los adelantos occidentales ... me chocó cuando se fueron de Rusia VISA y Mastercard, si no pagan con tarjeta, pues pagan en metálico .. una esclavitud menos. Volverán a los tiempos de Trostky, trabajo, educación y cultura. Ya tienen experiencia, cambiarán todas las gilipolleces occidentales por las cosas en las que eran auténticos cracks, música, deportes, arte ... 

Dudo mucho que las sanciones quiebren el espíritu ruso ...


----------



## la mano negra (14 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> LO que alcanzo a ver es que la población sabe de la gran tolerancia del ejército ruso al pueblo ucraniano... Ya quisiera ver este tipo de escenas al revés... Es decir... tolerancia del ejército ucraniano a la región del donbass...
> 
> El ejército ucraniano lleva desde el 2014 mas de 15000 civiles muertos en la región del donbass...



Si el ejército ruso los tratase como el ucraniano hacía con los civiles prorrusos los habrían achicharrado como a la gente de la casa de los sindicatos en Odessa.


----------



## Common_Deletion (14 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ucrania tiene el derecho de hacer lo que que le plazca como pueblo soberano, y si quiere entrar en la UE o en la OTAN no es problema de Rusia. Lo que pasa es que Ucrania es un país estratégico para Rusia, que solo piensa en el poder y en su propia prosperidad.



En tu mundo de la piruleta de peperos chupapollas del NOM. En el mundo real los debiles y los cobardes vais a aprender a base de hostias.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (14 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> DuckDuckGo Manipula los Resultados de Búsqueda Relacionados con Rusia-Ucrania, el Conflicto de la Lucha 'Desinformación'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yandex no te filtrará fuentes prorusas claro, pero dudo que sea imparcial. Ahora mismo diría que solo queda Brave que el año pasado compraron un motor de búsqueda y ya hace un tiempo tienen en beta su buscador, privado y sin "algoritmos". Brave Search


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (14 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>




*Parece que están pidiendo una buena razón de palos....a gritos.*


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Mar 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> Poniéndonos en el escenario de que Rusia tiene que fabricar todos sus aviones, podría hacerlo pero el coste unitario sería mucho mayor. También se conoce como economía de escala, que en la industria aeronáutica es algo clave.
> 
> Eso sin contar con que fabricar un avión requiere de miles de componentes y es de una complejidad extrema. Motores, métodos avanzados de fabricación con materiales compuestos, electrónica, etc. Todo eso lo hacen conglomerados industriales que como he dicho acumulan del orden de cientos de miles de millones de euros.
> 
> Toda esa tecnología y capital humano lo tienen Rolls Royce, Toray, Airbus, Boeing y miles de empresas que orbitan en torno a ellas. Ni siquiera China ha sido capaz de replicar aún la producción aeronáutica comercial. En un futuro quizás si lo haga, pero a día de hoy es complejísimo.



Si que puede salir un poco mas caro aunque no lo creo, la estructura y los motores ya los fabrican ellos, queda una parte de la avionica, pero si son capaces de hacer toda la electrónica de cazas de 5 generación también pueden hacer la electrónica de un avión comercial, puede que les retrase un poco los planes pero de poder pueden.









Sukhoi Su-57 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




El Sukhoi Su-57 o Su-57 (en *ruso*: Сухой Су-57; designación OTAN: Felon) es un avión monoplaza con dos motores a reacción, de capacidad furtiva, multirrol y de quinta *generación*, desarrollado desde el 2002 para misiones de superioridad aérea y ataque por Sukhoi, parte de la Corporación de Aeronaves Unidas. 









Los microprocesadores de nueva generación usan pistas muy pequeñas, el I9 de Intel es de 14 nm, lo que les hace más rápidos, aunque puede que más susceptibles a fallas, no soy experto., el micro más avanzado de rusia el Elbrus -S2 que tengo noticia es de 2015 tiene tecnología de pistas 65 nm pero eso no quiere decir que funcione ni mejor ni peor que un I9.









Microprocesador Elbrús - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




Se está diseñando un ordenador con una placa base que integra cuatro procesadores y 32 GB de memoria RAM del tipo DDR3 1600. La placa se denomina MV4S-SRV. Se prevé que esté lista en 2015.

Características destacadas del Elbrús-2S

Año de fabricación2012TecnologíaCMOS 65 nmFrecuencia de reloj1 GHzNúmero de núcleos4Picos de rendimientoRendimiento:

64 bits,
32 bits,
16 bits,
Formato de datos
Palabra de 64 bits
Transistores500 millonesConsumo¿? W


----------



## kelden (14 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Cuando China ponga en servicio sus portaaviones atomicos lo mas seguro es que le venda a Rusia el gemelo chino del Kuznestov para tque Rusia pueda tener un segundo grupo de combate una vez que tambien van a tener dos cruceros de batalla nucleares en servicio



Los rusos no necesitan portaviones. Puede que quieran tenerlos por una cuestión de "prestigio naval", pero necesidad no tienen ninguna. Y menos hoy en día, que con un par de misilazos te los mandan al hoyo.


----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

Es la respuesta de Israel al misilazo que acabo con 8 de los suyos en el Kurdistan iraqui


----------



## Gonzalor (14 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Que vayan ellos primero con sus aviones, a ver qué pasa.


----------



## amcxxl (14 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No, no te equivocas. Es la tan cacareada colaboración público-privada bien entendida ....



colaboración público-privada en España paga el estado con nuestro dinero, para llenar bolsillos privados de amiguetes de los politicastros de turno


----------



## Impresionante (14 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Exhibición de ocupación pacífica


----------



## pirivi-parava (14 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Un giro inesperado: la EAEU y la RPC elaborarán un sistema monetario y financiero internacional independiente. Se basará en una nueva moneda internacional, que se calculará como un índice de las monedas nacionales de los Estados miembros y de los precios de las materias primas cotizadas.
> 
> t.me/surf_noise1/8225
> 
> ...



Eso SI que sería fuerte, y para USA una auténtica declaración de guerra


----------



## Howitzer (14 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Seguro que lloraste cuando se destruyó el ANTONOV An225 que fabricaron los americanos en 1980. De los Sukhoi hechos en Albacete ni hablamos.
> En Rusia no saben fabricar aviones y no tienen proveedores, lo he visto en la Sexta mientras me decian que me quedara en casa porque había un virus asesino de bebés.



Aprende a leer, retrasado.

Los rusos podrán saber hacer aviones pero no competir en COSTOS UNITARIOS con Boeing o Airbus por la economía de escala que tienen.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (14 Mar 2022)

*Borrel, explica esto.*

El ataque de hoy en Donetsk fue un ataque con misiles de racimo “Tochka-U” #Donetsk que mató al menos a 20 civiles, incluidos niños. #DonbassTragedy (8 años)


----------



## paconan (14 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Todas pierden dinero. Lo público es una mierda.



Eso porque tu lo dices, lo sabes?


----------



## Arraki (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)

Si será malo el tabaco que en las cajetillas ponen a Putin de niño fumando.


----------



## kelden (14 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Eso porque tu lo dices, lo sabes?



Es lo que dicen nuestros "liberales" ...


----------



## Rafl Eg (14 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Debe ser la noticia tonta del dia. En esta invasión la mayor parte del material tiene origen sovietico. Los rusos tienen munición para esos tanques, cañones, aviones etc...etc.... para una guerra a gran escala durante años. Incluso los tanques más modernos como los T-90 ( que deben andar por algun lado aunque salen poco en lso videos ) tienen compatibilidades. Es más esta atacando el 10%-15% del ejercito ruso.
> 
> En la propia Ucrnaia en el 2014 empezaron abrirendo almacenes de almacenaje a largo plazo y aquello no se acababa. Me imagino que en Rusia debe ser tremendo.
> 
> ¿ pedirle armas a China ? Es ridiculo.



Aparte el embajador chino en EEUU ya dijo que no era cierto que Rusia le hubiera solicitado armas a China, que son inventos de la prensa


----------



## kelden (14 Mar 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> Aprende a leer, retrasado.
> 
> Los rusos podrán saber hacer aviones pero no competir en COSTOS UNITARIOS con Boeing o Airbus por la economía de escala que tienen.



Boeing y Aurbus se han arruinado 32 veces y 32 veces se las ha rescatado. No son ejemplo de nada. Bueno si .... de la colaboración público-privada occidental ...


----------



## Decimus (14 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania abandonaron un vehículo de mando basado en un GAZ-66 en la carretera de Svatovo a Severodonetsk.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 983280



Los rusos estáis tan desesperados que cantais el material abandonado de los Chad como un triunfo!! Huelona desesperación turco mongolicas.

La bilis del vodka refrito huele hasta aquí. Jajaja 


.


JAJAJAKAJA


----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## mazuste (14 Mar 2022)

El jefe de Estado Mayor Conjunto francés, Thierry Brinkhard, escribió en una carta
a todos los oficiales superiores sobre que temía un colapso catastrófico de las fuerzas
ucranianas. Según dice, no tienen reservas operativas y se están quedando sin suministros:

El general Burkhard denuncia un derrumbe de las fuerzas ucranianas


----------



## delhierro (14 Mar 2022)

RT публикует видео боёв войск ДНР с нацбатами в окрестностях Мариуполя


RT публикует видео, на котором 9-й полк Народной милиции Донецкой Народной Республики проводит зачистку от нацбатов в окрестностях Мариуполя.




russian.rt.com





Combate largo en Mariupol debe ser de ayer. Porque algun fragmento corto , ya salio. Se ve abandonado pero en buen estado un BMR ucraniano.

Son tropas de las republicas, se mueven con experiencia, no se apelotonan etc..., pero el equipamiento es muy normalito. Les falta algun rifle de largo alcance con mira por ejemplo.


----------



## Merrill (14 Mar 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> No sabes cual va a ser el coste de las materias primas y productos semielaborados de aquí a dos años. Ni en qué situación va a estar la cotización del dólar para entonces. Te recuerdo que el poder blando de EEUU (la hegemonía del dólar) es lo que está en juego en este conflicto mundial
> 
> Por ejemplo, en dos años se va a poner en marcha esto, que los chinos van a a pagar en euros
> 
> Russia, China agree 30-year gas deal via new pipeline, to settle in euros | Reuters



Iraq, Irán, Libia, Siria, Ucrania... en septiembre de 2001 EEUU emprendió una guerra no contra el terrorismo sino contra el euro, procediendo a la destrucción de todos aquellos países que han flirteado con la idea de comerciar sus materias primas en esta moneda.


----------



## El-Mano (14 Mar 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Este youtuber que comentas, es a mi entender el mejor de todos los que he visto, y hace un año y pico que lo sigo cuando quiero informarme de algún tema militar.
> 
> La primera vez que lo veo nombrar en el foro, a diferencia de algún influencer retrasado con muchos seguidores que los más borregos han citado una y otra vez. Es increíble como la estupidez va de arriba hacia abajo, comentarios para subnormales que son seguidos por otros subnormales, recargándose de esta manera la indigencia mental que caracteriza muchas opiniones.
> 
> Con este hombre no pasa eso. Es conciso pero a la vez trata temas complejos, con claridad y datos contrastados.



Pues de la SGM y algun extra, yo te también aconsejo este:



https://www.youtube.com/c/EntreBombasyTrincheras


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (14 Mar 2022)

FIJENSE EN EL NIÑO, GRANDE!!!!


----------



## pirivi-parava (14 Mar 2022)

A alguien se le está acumulando la plancha ...

Igual hay que dejarle una salida digna a Biden, porque si se ve acorralado no se sabe por dónde puede salir


----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Si que puede salir un poco mas caro aunque no lo creo, la estructura y los motores ya los fabrican ellos, queda una parte de la avionica, *pero si son capaces de hacer toda la electrónica de cazas de 5 generación también pueden hacer la electrónica de un avión comercial, puede que les retrase un poco los planes pero de poder pueden.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y más después de crear los sistemas de navegación de los submarinos alemanes.









Un informe sobre equipos de navegación rusos en submarinos alemanes pone en alerta a los legisladores - El Radar


La noticia de que en los submarinos de la Marina alemana se ha instalado tecnología de navegación desarrollada por Rusia ha llevado a los legisladores a




www.elradar.es


----------



## NS 4 (14 Mar 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Rusia no tiene nada que perder (y mucho que ganar) si bombardea las bases polacas donde se reciben armas occidentales para infiltrarlas en Ucrania.
> 
> Mas sanciones de las que tienen no les van a poner.
> 
> ...



Rusia no va a tocar Polonia...sois demasiado histericos...y demasiado historicos...no estamos en 1920...


----------



## Decimus (14 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Exhibición de ocupación pacífica



Y que. Se merecen cóctel molotov por ruso mínimo. Ya les llegará la hora ante una población hostil. Es cuestión de tiempo que sus cabezas cuelguen de una pica.


----------



## Octubrista (14 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Que vayan ellos primero con sus aviones, a ver qué pasa.



Estonia no tiene fuerza aérea. Tiene globos aerostáticos turísticos.


----------



## WasP (14 Mar 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 983317
> Ver archivo adjunto 983318
> 
> 
> A alguien se le está acumulando la plancha ...



Sinceramente, prefiero 2020 y eso que fue una mierda...


----------



## CEMENTITOS (14 Mar 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> Aprende a leer, retrasado.
> 
> Los rusos podrán saber hacer aviones pero no competir en COSTOS UNITARIOS con Boeing o Airbus por la economía de escala que tienen.



Competir en precios con quien capullín, si sus aviones no serían para vender sino para uso interno.
Primero dices que estan embargados, y luego los comparas con aviones en el mercado.
ACLARATE


----------



## piru (14 Mar 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Aunque haya que conformarse con la versión en inglés.
> 
> 
> Yandex
> ...



Ya lo tengo instalado y estoy probando pero:

Гребаная кириллица!


----------



## kelden (14 Mar 2022)

Pues a ver como se las apañan los estonios para imponerla ....


----------



## Howitzer (14 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Si que puede salir un poco mas caro aunque no lo creo, la estructura y los motores ya los fabrican ellos, queda una parte de la avionica, pero si son capaces de hacer toda la electrónica de cazas de 5 generación también pueden hacer la electrónica de un avión comercial, puede que les retrase un poco los planes pero de poder pueden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No estoy debatiendo si pueden hacerlo o no. Rusia por supuesto que tiene capacidad tecnológica para hacerlo, otra cosa es que consigan alcanzar las economías de escala para hacerlos comercialmente viables y competir con Airbus/Boeing. 

Y la estructura en particular requiere de métodos bastante avanzados de materiales compuestos proporcionados por Japón y Alemania. 

También pueden hacerlos de acero o aluminio pero pesaran bastante más y no serán competitivos.

De lo que estoy hablando es que en el mundo hay multinacionales muy especializadas en ciertos componentes y tecnologías de las que si Rusia no tiene acceso por las sanciones tardaría años en replicar esa tecnología y ya ni hablemos de alcanzar una economía de escala viable.

Imaginate a los rusos teniendo que crear ellos ahora las máquinas de fabricación, idear los procesos de fabricación de la fibra de carbono, integrarlo todo en una cadena de montaje fiable etc etc. Pongo de ejemplo eso pero pueden ser miles de cosas. Necesitarían años y el resultado sería pobre en comparación con Airbus/Boeing. 

La autarquía es una auténtica ruina lo mires por donde lo mires.


----------



## Evangelion (14 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Parece que están pidiendo una buena razón de palos....a gritos.*



Son incapaces de avanzar solidamente tres frentes abiertos contra un solo pais como para abrir otro...Bielorrusia sería borrada del mapa con todo el material ruso que hay allí.


----------



## NS 4 (14 Mar 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> ¿Deberia Rusia bombardear las bases polacas donde se reciben envio de armas para Ucrania?
> 
> 
> Para demostrar que Biden miente cuando habla de que eso provocaria una respuesta de la OTAN y una guerra mundial. Y para cortar el trasiego de armas Rusia no tiene nada que perder, porque mas sanciones economicas no les van a poner. Y militarmente nadie en la OTAN va a mover un dedo por...
> ...



Que no....que ya han dicho que volaran los convoyes SI PENETRAN EN TERRITORIO UKRO...


----------



## Decimus (14 Mar 2022)

De todas formas al loco del Kremlin hay que darle una salida.

Si alguien piensa que esto debe abocar a un escenario donde Rusia quede arruinada, inundada de proetestas sociales, y empantanada en Ucrania está equivocado.


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Definitivamente la Casa Blanca ha sido tomada por la tribu de Leatherface:



Al final vamos a ver una guerra de quién amenaza más.


----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)

Es increíble que haya un señor asesinando a la gente, y haya dos o tres paletos que dicen que no, que es culpa de la prensa, que nos manipula y de Estados Unidos. 

Gracias que existen las evidencias para desmentir a estos dos o tres paletos.


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

Ajoporro dijo:


> Esta " operación militar" de Don Vlad cambiará hasta la definición de Bienestar. En Occidente nos jactamos de que vivimos mejor que los rusos, o los cubanos, o los norcoreanos, porque tenemos tecnología de consumo, desde frigoríficos, encimeras eléctricas, coches bonitos con un montón de cosas chulísimas, smartphones, smartTV's ... en fin, todas esas cosas que asociamos a una buena vida.
> Tengo la sospecha de que los rusos cambiarán éso. Serán capaces de vivir bien, bien alimentados, bien educados, bien vestidos y bien calentitos ... pero sin tanta quincalla occidental.
> Me sorprende cuando se critica a los rusos por no disponer de los adelantos occidentales ... me chocó cuando se fueron de Rusia VISA y Mastercard, si no pagan con tarjeta, pues pagan en metálico .. una esclavitud menos. Volverán a los tiempos de Trostky, trabajo, educación y cultura. Ya tienen experiencia, cambiarán todas las gilipolleces occidentales por las cosas en las que eran auténticos cracks, música, deportes, arte ...
> 
> Dudo mucho que las sanciones quiebren el espíritu ruso ...



Te voy a dar una noticia. Los rusos tienen exactamente la misma tecnología de consumo, frigoríficos, encimeras eléctricas, coches bonitos, smartphones, smartTVs, alimentación, educación, vestido y calor que la "quincalla occidental". Quienes se "jactan" de tener frigorífico en pleno s XXI por comparación con otro país europeo, por no decir con casi cualquier país del mundo salvo los más "tribales" (digámoslo así), no es que se "jacten": es que no se enteran.


----------



## Mabuse (14 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Si que puede salir un poco mas caro aunque no lo creo, la estructura y los motores ya los fabrican ellos, queda una parte de la avionica, pero si son capaces de hacer toda la electrónica de cazas de 5 generación también pueden hacer la electrónica de un avión comercial, puede que les retrase un poco los planes pero de poder pueden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La wiki en español anda algo desfasada.
Dieciseis nucleos, dieciseis nanómetros a 2 GHz. No es un pepino, pero no se queda muy atrás tampoco.








Meet the Elbrus-16S: A 16 Core CPU @ 2GHz Designed in Russia on a 16nm Process | Hardware Times


At the Microelectronics-2020 forum, an engineering sample of the Elbrus-16S was shown off, the first processor based on Russian technology. It packs a total of 16 cores with an operating clock of 2GHz. It supports eight channels of DDR4-3200 ECC RAM and 32 PCIe 3.0 lanes along with four SATA III...




www.hardwaretimes.com




Este es el barato.








Automatics Group presented a prototype of the first budget computer based on the Elbrus-2S3 processor


Rostec: Entry-level Elbrus-based computers




tadviser.com


----------



## Top5 (14 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Eso porque tu lo dices, lo sabes?



Puede que lo haya dicho por sarcasmo, teniendo en cuenta como esta hoy China económicamente.


----------



## WasP (14 Mar 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> No estoy debatiendo si pueden hacerlo o no. Rusia por supuesto que tiene capacidad tecnológica para hacerlo, otra cosa es que consigan alcanzar las economías de escala para hacerlos comercialmente viables y competir con Airbus/Boeing.
> 
> Y la estructura en particular requiere de métodos bastante avanzados de materiales compuestos proporcionados por Japón y Alemania.
> 
> ...



China les ayudaría, que además es especialista en ingeniería inversa. Pero sí, podría haber tanto un incremento de costes como una serie de carencias notables y preocupantes en cuanto a materiales y calidad.


----------



## Howitzer (14 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Competir en precios con quien capullín, si sus aviones no serían para vender sino para uso interno.
> Primero dices que estan embargados, y luego los comparas con aviones en el mercado.
> ACLARATE



Si sus aviones son más caros y consumen más , el precio de los billetes es relativamente más caro. Luego podrán dar menos viajes en comparación si tuvieran aviones occidentales. 

La economía se trata de alcanzar un óptimo de mínimo coste. Parece mentira que siendo este un foro de economía algunos defiendan la autarquía.


----------



## paconan (14 Mar 2022)

Lukas pidiendo ayuda

#Bielorrusia pide a #Rusia que acelere la asistencia económica ante la "situación cambiante" debida. incluso más sanciones contra #Bielorrusia obligarán a #Rusia a quemar reservas económicas más rápido para salvar a su cliente del colapso económico. https://interfax.ru/world/828063


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Dice el analista chino que la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Rusia es injustificable, pero tiene causas. Creo que el odio de los Bálticos y Polonia a Rusia es injustificable, pero también tiene (otras) causas.


----------



## Gonzalor (14 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Estonia no tiene fuerza aérea. Tiene globos aerostáticos turísticos.



Entonces mejor que se esté calladita o se compre unos cuantos aviones. Me revientan los que se hacen los bravucones pero pretenden que los muertos los pongan otros.


----------



## Gonzalor (14 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Lukas pidiendo ayuda
> 
> #Bielorrusia pide a #Rusia que acelere la asistencia económica ante la "situación cambiante" debida. incluso más sanciones contra #Bielorrusia obligarán a #Rusia a quemar reservas económicas más rápido para salvar a su cliente del colapso económico. https://interfax.ru/world/828063



Que se jodan los bielorrusos y disfruten de lo putinizado.


----------



## WasP (14 Mar 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> De todas formas al loco del Kremlin hay que darle una salida.
> 
> Si alguien piensa que esto debe abocar a un escenario donde Rusia quede arruinada, inundada de proetestas sociales, y empantanada en Ucrania está equivocado.



Cuando dices "darle una salida" en realidad estás diciendo que se la "regalemos", para que pueda volver a jodernos dos dias despues. 

Mira no, Aqui todos somos esclavos de nuestras palabras y acciones, si Rusia se va a la mierda será porque han votado a Putín los últimos 15 o 20 años, y ahora se hundirán con él.


----------



## kelden (14 Mar 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> No estoy debatiendo si pueden hacerlo o no. Rusia por supuesto que tiene capacidad tecnológica para hacerlo, otra cosa es que consigan alcanzar las economías de escala para hacerlos comercialmente viables y competir con Airbus/Boeing.
> 
> *Y la estructura en particular requiere de métodos bastante avanzados de materiales compuestos proporcionados por Japón y Alemania.*
> 
> ...



A ver .... los tios que han desarrollao misiles hipersónicos 10 años antes que los demás ..... van a tener problemas con cualquier material compuesto? No se si comprendes lo que significa a nivel de aerodinámica y de ingeniería de materiales que un chisme vuele dentro de la atmósfera a 10 mach sin abrasarse.


----------



## JOS1378 (14 Mar 2022)

Sanciones búmeran

¿Tienen las sanciones occidentales alguna posibilidad de lograr sus objetivos? Echemos la mirada un poco atrás en la historia y veamos cómo se aplicaron las primeras sanciones de las que se tiene constancia.








Sanciones búmeran


¿Tienen las sanciones occidentales alguna posibilidad de lograr sus objetivos? Echemos la mirada un poco atrás en la historia y veamos cómo se aplicaron las primeras sanciones de las que se tiene constancia.




es.mdn.tv


----------



## paconan (14 Mar 2022)

Esto será un fake?
Si es cierto , hay cada gilipollas suelto por este mundo...

Diputado ruso propone ataque nuclear en desierto de Nevada "para enviar un mensaje"


----------



## Decimus (14 Mar 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Cuando dices "darle una salida" en realidad estás diciendo que se la "regalemos", para que pueda volver a jodernos dos dias despues.
> 
> Mira no, Aqui todos somos esclavos de nuestras palabras y acciones, si Rusia se va a la mierda será porque han votado a Putín los últimos 15 o 20 años, y ahora se hundirán con él.



Si se va a la mierda nos vamos todos.

Ojo.


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Mar 2022)

....


Howitzer dijo:


> Aprende a leer, retrasado.
> 
> Los rusos podrán saber hacer aviones pero no competir en COSTOS UNITARIOS con Boeing o Airbus por la economía de escala que tienen.



¿Desde cuando la producción de aviones son artículos de gran consumo? Ni que fueran teles, móviles o mochos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Esto será un fake?
> Si es cierto , hay cada gilipollas suelto por este mundo...
> 
> Diputado ruso propone ataque nuclear en desierto de Nevada "para enviar un mensaje"


----------



## JOS1378 (14 Mar 2022)

Antonio Turiel:“Si se toman medidas contra Rusia, la crisis de 1929 parecerá una broma al lado de ésta”

Antonio Turiel, doctor en física teórica e investigador del Instituto de Ciencias del Mar del CSIC, hace años que alerta de la crisis energética y ve poco margen de maniobra respecto a la dependencia rusa. También habla de la transición energética y explica por qué cree que es un proyecto fallido de entrada.








Antonio Turiel:“Si se toman medidas contra Rusia, la crisis de 1929 parecerá una broma al lado de ésta”


Antonio Turiel, doctor en física teórica e investigador del Instituto de Ciencias del Mar del CSIC, hace años que alerta de la crisis energética y ve poco margen de maniobra respecto a la dependencia rusa. También habla de la transición energética y explica por qué cree que es un proyecto...




es.mdn.tv


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


> Sanciones búmeran
> 
> ¿Tienen las sanciones occidentales alguna posibilidad de lograr sus objetivos? Echemos la mirada un poco atrás en la historia y veamos cómo se aplicaron las primeras sanciones de las que se tiene constancia.
> 
> ...



Pues miras a Cuba, Irán, Venezuela ó Corea del Norte…y ya ves. Suplicando a Maduro y al iraní por el petróleo…


----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

Un vehículo aéreo no tripulado ruso Orlan-10 cae por pérdida de control en Rumanía

t.me/anna_news/24718


----------



## Evangelion (14 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Lukas pidiendo ayuda
> 
> #Bielorrusia pide a #Rusia que acelere la asistencia económica ante la "situación cambiante" debida. incluso más sanciones contra #Bielorrusia obligarán a #Rusia a quemar reservas económicas más rápido para salvar a su cliente del colapso económico. https://interfax.ru/world/828063



Este abre un frente atacando...pero a Rusia...


----------



## Fauna iberica (14 Mar 2022)

No encuentro explicación a todo esto, a medida que pasan los días las amenazas a Rusia no aflojan , van in crescendo, y el nivel de propaganda igual.
Pensé que esto se lo iban a hacer a un Venezuela, Irak, Libia etc.., pero nunca imaginé que se iban a atrever a tanto con Rusia.
Son tan degenerados mediocres y pusilánimes la casta gobernante en Europa, o solo hacían ese papel.?


----------



## Archimanguina (14 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Un vehículo aéreo no tripulado ruso Orlan-10 cae por pérdida de control en Rumanía
> 
> t.me/anna_news/24718



ya tenemos causus belli


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

Anda, mira, que provocatas los mindundis estos. Aquí no hay dos tontos sin tres.


----------



## raptors (14 Mar 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Este youtuber que comentas, es a mi entender el mejor de todos los que he visto, y hace un año y pico que lo sigo cuando quiero informarme de algún tema militar.
> 
> La primera vez que lo veo nombrar en el foro, a diferencia de algún influencer retrasado con muchos seguidores que los más borregos han citado una y otra vez. Es increíble como la estupidez va de arriba hacia abajo, comentarios para subnormales que son seguidos por otros subnormales, recargándose de esta manera la indigencia mental que caracteriza muchas opiniones.
> 
> Con este hombre no pasa eso. Es conciso pero a la vez trata temas complejos, con claridad y datos contrastados.



que "youtuber"...??


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Mar 2022)

ENTIENDO QU SON LOS " POBRES " DE LA BASE DE ARRIBA QUE HA SIDO KALIBER RIZADA







@MrDeeds1111  this war is none of their businesses.
most of them are totally brainwashed by the MSM propaganda.
every life is precious.
They choose to be in a war, wrong choice. 













 ​


----------



## ccartech (14 Mar 2022)

Yo me sigo preguntando quien va a poner el combustible que le falta a Occidente?
Esto puede desencadenar nuevos conflictos en lugares inesperados o no tanto.


----------



## delhierro (14 Mar 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Cuando dices "darle una salida" en realidad estás diciendo que se la "regalemos", para que pueda volver a jodernos dos dias despues.
> 
> Mira no, Aqui todos somos esclavos de nuestras palabras y acciones, si Rusia se va a la mierda será porque han votado a Putín los últimos 15 o 20 años, y ahora se hundirán con él.



Esa es la mentalidad, a ver si Putin lo pilla que el hombre es corto para algunas cosas.

Occidente en su ceguera seguira presionando pensando que puede tumbarle, y luego trocear el pais. Al final esa mentalidad le hara dar el paso, y nos vamos a cagar. Pero nada, como el tio es pragmatico, no entiende el fanatismo occidental, seguir dandole, no aprendais de lo que esta pasando....


----------



## CEMENTITOS (14 Mar 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> Si sus aviones son más caros y consumen más , el precio de los billetes es relativamente más caro. Luego podrán dar menos viajes en comparación si tuvieran aviones occidentales.
> 
> La economía se trata de alcanzar un óptimo de mínimo coste. Parece mentira que siendo este un foro de economía algunos defiendan la autarquía.



Osea que los Sukhoi y los MiG son peores y mas caros, pero aún así forman la fuerza aérea de todos los países del planeta salvo de EEUU y Europa.
Y el F35 es el óptimo del mínimo coste.
Claro que si.


----------



## WasP (14 Mar 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Si se va a la mierda nos vamos todos.
> 
> Ojo.



Yo es que soy muy hijodeputa, soy capaz de enterrarnos a todos y luego cerrar por dentro la tapa del sepulcro xd


----------



## amcxxl (14 Mar 2022)

Sé que ha llegado el turno de que los grupos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los nazis ucranianos, que se han asentado en los alrededores de Donetsk, piensen en lo eterno. 
Todo, y ellos se hicieron cargo. Alejandro Sládkov


DONBASS. HABRÁ MUCHO TROFEO. ARMAS, EQUIPOS, MUNICIONES.
Lo más importante es la medicina. Los botiquines de primeros auxilios del enemigo están son del extranjero, son ricos. Aunque en la LDNR se les toma en serio.
Los equipos (tanques y otros blindados) van en contra de sus antiguos propietarios. Cartuchos, granadas (incluso para GP y AGS), aún más. El enemigo no es pobre, gordamente provisto.


----------



## Lego. (14 Mar 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Este youtuber que comentas, es a mi entender el mejor de todos los que he visto, y hace un año y pico que lo sigo cuando quiero informarme de algún tema militar.
> 
> La primera vez que lo veo nombrar en el foro, a diferencia de algún influencer retrasado con muchos seguidores que los más borregos han citado una y otra vez. Es increíble como la estupidez va de arriba hacia abajo, comentarios para subnormales que son seguidos por otros subnormales, recargándose de esta manera la indigencia mental que caracteriza muchas opiniones.
> 
> Con este hombre no pasa eso. Es conciso pero a la vez trata temas complejos, con claridad y datos contrastados.



ufff. Con esa entonación tan absurda me resulta imposible concentrarme en lo que dice. Aunque fuese información AAA del pentágono o del M. de Defensa de Rusia, narrada así, que parece un youtuber autista, como que me cuesta tomármelo muy en serio. Por momento me ha recordado a algunos locutores de deportes de la Televisión de Galica LOL. 

Igual lo intento más tarde a ver si estoy menos tiquismiquis.

¿Soy al único que le pasa?


----------



## Salamandra (14 Mar 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> No estoy debatiendo si pueden hacerlo o no. Rusia por supuesto que tiene capacidad tecnológica para hacerlo, otra cosa es que consigan alcanzar las economías de escala para hacerlos comercialmente viables y competir con Airbus/Boeing.
> 
> Y la estructura en particular requiere de métodos bastante avanzados de materiales compuestos proporcionados por Japón y Alemania.
> 
> ...



¿No sería más fácil poner trenes de alta velocidad? Supongo que el problema es el ancho de vía para coexistir con los de carga ¿Pero sería algo mucho más alcanzable para alguien que tiene energía muy barata?


----------



## Rocky Balboa (14 Mar 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> Si sus aviones son más caros y consumen más , el precio de los billetes es relativamente más caro. Luego podrán dar menos viajes en comparación si tuvieran aviones occidentales.
> 
> La economía se trata de alcanzar un óptimo de mínimo coste. Parece mentira que siendo este un foro de economía algunos defiendan la autarquía.




Decreto de Vlad prohibiendo los billetes. A partir de ahora se volará gratis. ¿Siguiente problema?


----------



## hartman (14 Mar 2022)

si quedan gitanos en rumania se pueden forrar con la chatarra ucraniana y rusa con un viajecito al este.


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Mar 2022)

esto es un arma espanola no? como sea verdad, pedro es otro nazi


----------



## WasP (14 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Esa es la mentalidad, a ver si Putin lo pilla que el hombre es corto para algunas cosas.
> 
> Occidente en su ceguera seguira presionando pensando que puede tumbarle, y luego trocear el pais. Al final esa mentalidad le hara dar el paso, y nos vamos a cagar. Pero nada, como el tio es pragmatico, no entiende el fanatismo occidental, seguir dandole, no aprendais de lo que esta pasando....



O sea, el tio te pega y solo te falta darle las gracias, no me jodas... Eso es debilidad. Y cuando huelen tu debilidad es cuando tienes problemas.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Osea que los Sukhoi y los MiG son peores y mas caros, pero aún así forman la fuerza aérea de todos los países del planeta salvo de EEUU y Europa.
> Y el F35 es el óptimo del mínimo coste.
> Claro que si.



Algunos que andan por este foro parecen CM de las empresas militares-industriales de la OTAN. Intentando vender lo bueno que son sus cacharros…y lo malos que son los de los otros.


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

¿Algo te dice? No jodas...


----------



## Nico (14 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El jefe de Estado Mayor Conjunto francés, Thierry Brinkhard, escribió en una carta
> a todos los oficiales superiores sobre que *temía un colapso catastrófico de las fuerzas
> ucranianas. Según dice, no tienen reservas operativas y se están quedando sin suministros:*
> 
> El general Burkhard denuncia un derrumbe de las fuerzas ucranianas




Este es un punto crítico... algunos se fijan en los "problemas logísticos rusos" y se olvidan que la mayoría de las tropas ucranianas están embolsadas y sin suministros desde hace dos semanas.

Es claro que tiene depósitos locales, pero también es claro que:

a) Muchos depósitos han sido destruidos por los rusos (no son idiotas)

b) Muchos depósitos han caído en manos rusas en sus avances.

c) Han CONSUMIDO una parte importante del alimento, combustible y municiones existentes en esos depósitos.

Si los rusos tienen problemas "logísticos"... ¿*cuántos más tienen las fuerzas ucranianas *?


----------



## uno_de_tantos (14 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> que "youtuber"...??



Si te refieres al que merece la pena escuchar....



https://www.youtube.com/c/GmitUGottmitUnsChannel/videos


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Los servicios de VPN comienzan a bloquearse en Rusia.*



Volvemos a la Francia de inicios de los 90, donde habían algoritmos de encriptación "legales" y otros que eran "ilegales". Adivinemos la razón.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (14 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Que se jodan los bielorrusos y disfruten de lo putinizado.



Que se abra un OnlyFans, sección Osos Village People. Aquí tendría publico.


----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

LA "JUSTICIA" DE LOS CANICHES

El Tribunal Supremo del Reino Unido DENEGÓ el permiso para recurrir la extradición de Julian Assange. 

Ahora todo está en manos de una nulidad, la ministra del Interior Priti Patel.


----------



## Kreonte (14 Mar 2022)

34Pepe dijo:


> No os sorprende la inactividad de la flota de los países OTAN, así como la falta de noticias de vuelos de Awacs y otras aeronaves?
> 
> En anteriores ocasiones estarían tentando los límites de aguas y cielos territoriales al límite
> 
> ...



Han sido numerosas las provocaciones de los cazas rusos en los últimos tiempos invadiendo el espacio aéreo de la Alianza. La última hace una semana en Suecia (no son pero para el caso los podemos considerar como los nuestros). No se hace por capricho, sino para comprobar los sistemas. Marruecos el año pasado hizo algo similar en España.


----------



## Howitzer (14 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A ver .... los tios que han desarrollao misiles hipersónicos 10 años antes que los demás ..... van a tener problemas con cualquier material compuesto? No se si comprendes lo que significa a nivel de aerodinámica y de ingeniería de materiales que un chisme vuele dentro de la atmósfera a 10 mach sin abrasarse.



Y también mandaron gente al espacio y todo lo de la carrera espacial etc mientras el ruso medio vivía en condiciones de precariedad comparados con los occidentales. 

No se trata de qué pueden hacer, sino de los costes que van a incurrir haciéndolo y que se los va a comer el ruso medio. 

Y si, los materiales compuestos son una ciencia muy compleja que solo manejan un puñado de empresas. Te aseguro que los rusos no tienen ni de coña esa tecnología.


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Mar 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> No estoy debatiendo si pueden hacerlo o no. Rusia por supuesto que tiene capacidad tecnológica para hacerlo, otra cosa es que consigan alcanzar las economías de escala para hacerlos comercialmente viables y competir con Airbus/Boeing.
> 
> Y la estructura en particular requiere de métodos bastante avanzados de materiales compuestos proporcionados por Japón y Alemania.
> 
> ...



La estructura del MC- 21 lleva fibra de carbono que no es difícil de conseguir, aparte del epoxi que usan para su impregnación que tampoco creo sea difícil de conseguir y en metales y tratamiento de metales si que van más avanzados que occidente.


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Esto será un fake?
> Si es cierto , hay cada gilipollas suelto por este mundo...
> 
> Diputado ruso propone ataque nuclear en desierto de Nevada "para enviar un mensaje"



Lo malo de todas estas mierdas es que, a base de enredar, una mañana cualquiera a un colgao se le cruza un cable y ya tenemos liada la mundial. Literalmente hablando.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (14 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Osea que los Sukhoi y los MiG son peores y mas caros, pero aún así forman la fuerza aérea de todos los países del planeta salvo de EEUU y Europa.
> Y el F35 es el óptimo del mínimo coste.
> Claro que si.



Los Sukhoi y los MiG son de PAISES PACO.


----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## NEKRO (14 Mar 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> No sabes cual va a ser el coste de las materias primas y productos semielaborados de aquí a dos años. Ni en qué situación va a estar la cotización del dólar para entonces. Te recuerdo que el poder blando de EEUU (la hegemonía del dólar) es lo que está en juego en este conflicto mundial
> 
> Por ejemplo, en dos años se va a poner en marcha esto, que los chinos van a a pagar en euros
> 
> Russia, China agree 30-year gas deal via new pipeline, to settle in euros | Reuters



Esa noticia es un acercamiento a la UE, porque el euro aumentaria su cotización y el dolar decae.


----------



## Oso Polar (14 Mar 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> No estoy debatiendo si pueden hacerlo o no. Rusia por supuesto que tiene capacidad tecnológica para hacerlo, otra cosa es que consigan alcanzar las economías de escala para hacerlos comercialmente viables y competir con Airbus/Boeing.
> 
> Y la estructura en particular requiere de métodos bastante avanzados de materiales compuestos proporcionados por Japón y Alemania.
> 
> ...



El problema ruso no es lo que indicas, el problema yace fundamentalmente en la electrónica de silicio, específicamente en los microprocesadores, en ese campo Rusia viene a la cola pero ha estado haciendo lo posible para ir igualando su nivel, ya ha varios sistemas que se producen localmente y los más avanzados están en la encriptación de mensajes. Ahora con las restricciones impuestas el gobierno va a invertir en ese campo, sin embargo aún le queda el proveedor chino.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Mar 2022)

Rocky Balboa dijo:


> Los Sukhoi y los MiG son de PAISES PACO.



Efectivamente, muy enterado…








Sukhoi Su-30MKK - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





China y Rusia dos países Paco…según los egggpertooossss….vamos a invadirlos mañana a los dos a la vez…


----------



## Eneko Aritza (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Un vehículo aéreo no tripulado ruso Orlan-10 cae por pérdida de control en Rumanía
> 
> t.me/anna_news/24718



Sabes dónde de Rumanía?


----------



## Rocky Balboa (14 Mar 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> Y también mandaron gente al espacio y todo lo de la carrera espacial etc mientras el ruso medio vivía en condiciones de precariedad comparados con los occidentales.
> 
> No se trata de qué pueden hacer, sino de los costes que van a incurrir haciéndolo y que se los va a comer el ruso medio.
> 
> Y si, los materiales compuestos son una ciencia muy compleja que solo manejan un puñado de empresas. Te aseguro que los rusos no tienen ni de coña esa tecnología.



Se trata de que van a vivir de aviones occidentales robados y de aviones rusos que no estarán desarrollados hasta finales de la década. 

Eso sí, siempre podrán ir montados en Topoles y Kalibers.


----------



## NEKRO (14 Mar 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> Y también mandaron gente al espacio y todo lo de la carrera espacial etc mientras el ruso medio vivía en condiciones de precariedad comparados con los occidentales.
> 
> No se trata de qué pueden hacer, sino de los costes que van a incurrir haciéndolo y que se los va a comer el ruso medio.
> 
> Y si, los materiales compuestos son una ciencia muy compleja que solo manejan un puñado de empresas. Te aseguro que los rusos no tienen ni de coña esa tecnología.



Mientras tu dices que los rusos no tienen esos misiles, los USA reconocen que los rusos si lo han conseguido y que ellos aun no.


----------



## apocalippsis (14 Mar 2022)

*Después de los reveses iniciales, las fuerzas de Putin liberan drones suicidas kamikaze para apuntar a posiciones ucranianas*

Una munición merodeadora ZALA KYB cayó recientemente en Kiev, lo que confirma el uso de drones suicidas por parte de Rusia en Ucrania. El uso de drones suicidas se considera un cambio de táctica para Vladimir Putin y sus fuerzas rusas. Las fuerzas armadas rusas se convirtieron en objeto de burla debido a las malas tácticas militares en los primeros días de la invasión. Sin embargo, los drones suicidas están permitiendo que el ejército ruso ubique posiciones ucranianas y las apunte.


----------



## kelden (14 Mar 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> Y también mandaron gente al espacio y todo lo de la carrera espacial etc mientras el ruso medio vivía en condiciones de precariedad comparados con los occidentales.
> 
> No se trata de qué pueden hacer, sino de los costes que van a incurrir haciéndolo y que se los va a comer el ruso medio.
> 
> *Y si, los materiales compuestos son una ciencia muy compleja que solo manejan un puñado de empresas. Te aseguro que los rusos no tienen ni de coña esa tecnología.*



Coño .... tienen misiles que van a 9-10 mach dentro de la atmósfera sin desintegrarse, sin arder. Son, de momento, los únicos. A todos los demás se les achicharran a partir de 6 Mach. Entiendes lo que eso significa? Significa que la carcasa del chisme está hecha de algún material compuesto, de alguna aleación milagrosa, que aguanta 5000 o 6000 grados sin fundirse, desintegrarse o, siquiera, deformarse.

Y tu me dices que van a tener problemas para hacer la puta carrocería de carbono de un avión como el Airbus? Qué solo los japos saben?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> No encuentro explicación a todo esto, a medida que pasan los días las amenazas a Rusia no aflojan , van in crescendo, y el nivel de propaganda igual.
> Pensé que esto se lo iban a hacer a un Venezuela, Irak, Libia etc.., pero nunca imaginé que se iban a atrever a tanto con Rusia.
> Son tan degenerados mediocres y pusilánimes la casta gobernante en Europa, o solo hacían ese papel.?



Perro ladrador, poca calefacción.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (14 Mar 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> ufff. Con esa entonación tan absurda me resulta imposible concentrarme en lo que dice. Aunque fuese información AAA del pentágono o del M. de Defensa de Rusia, narrada así, que parece un youtuber autista, como que me cuesta tomármelo muy en serio. Igual lo intento más tarde a ver si estoy menos tiquismiquis.
> 
> ¿Soy al único que le pasa?



Desde niño vive en un país en el que no se habla el español, es por eso. De todas maneras los hay peores, y salen continuamente en el foro. Este para mi si que es un sufrimiento, por como habla, y por lo mucho que se enrolla, enrolla y vuelve a enrollar, me saca de quicio.

Te lo dejo en el minuto 9, si no empiezas a desesperarte en dos minutos, ole por ti. Un enlace que pusieron hoy mismo.


----------



## Kreonte (14 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Los microprocesadores de nueva generación usan pistas muy pequeñas, el I9 de Intel es de 14 nm, lo que les hace más rápidos, aunque puede que más susceptibles a fallas, no soy experto., el micro más avanzado de rusia el Elbrus -S2 que tengo noticia es de 2015 tiene tecnología de pistas 65 nm pero eso no quiere decir que funcione ni mejor ni peor que un I9.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tiene una frecuencia de reloj de 1ghz. Es una patata.


----------



## Howitzer (14 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> La estructura del MC- 21 lleva fibra de carbono que no es difícil de conseguir, aparte del epoxi que usan para su impregnación que tampoco creo sea difícil de conseguir y en metales y tratamiento de metales si que van más avanzados que occidente.



Volvemos a lo mismo. Poder pueden hacer pero van a incurrir en unos costos más elevados que repercutirán en el ruso medio. 

Y lo complejo de los materiales compuestos no es la obtención en sí de la fibra de carbono, es la colocación, el laminado y el curado. En general es muy complejo. 

Lo de que están más avanzados en materiales metálicos permíteme que lo dude.


----------



## Peineto (14 Mar 2022)

do


Howitzer dijo:


> Si sus aviones son más caros y consumen más , el precio de los billetes es relativamente más caro. Luego podrán dar menos viajes en comparación si tuvieran aviones occidentales.
> 
> La economía se trata de alcanzar un óptimo de mínimo coste. Parece mentira que siendo este un foro de economía algunos defiendan la autarquía.



La autarquía es la penitencia por el desastre de la globalización. Es el futuro.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Un vehículo aéreo no tripulado ruso Orlan-10 cae por pérdida de control en Rumanía
> 
> t.me/anna_news/24718



Lo tengo, Bistrita Nasaud


----------



## Eneko Aritza (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (14 Mar 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> El problema ruso no es lo que indicas, el problema yace fundamentalmente en la electrónica de silicio, específicamente en los microprocesadores, en ese campo Rusia viene a la cola pero ha estado haciendo lo posible para ir igualando su nivel, ya ha varios sistemas que se producen localmente y los más avanzados están en la encriptación de mensajes. Ahora con las restricciones impuestas el gobierno va a invertir en ese campo, sin embargo aún le queda el proveedor chino.



la politica de sustiticion de importaciones se empezo en 2014-2015 cuando a Rusia le quedo claro que lo de Ukrania no lo iban a poder resolver de forma pacifica y el pais de hecho ha estado caminando hacia la economia de guerra desde entonces,


----------



## Kluster (14 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> FIJENSE EN EL NIÑO, GRANDE!!!!



Yo diría que le han dado al crío también.

Luego van los ukras acusando que los rusos matan a civiles, cuando ellos lo hacen A CONCIENCIA.


----------



## JOS1378 (14 Mar 2022)

La base naval de la Armada de Ucrania en Berdyansk y sus barcos de guerra han quedado bajo el control total de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.
Es aquí donde se encuentran los barcos blindados del proyecto Gyurza-M de la llamada "manada de lobos", que Kiev planeó usar para contener la Flota del Mar Negro.
Fue aquí donde, en el marco del programa de desarrollo de la flota ucraniana, se iba a construir la base principal de la Armada ucraniana en el Mar de Azov... con el dinero y bajo el control del ejército británico.


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Mar 2022)

Es curioso pero todos ponen a Rusia con un PIB inferior a Italia y resulta que es el único país que prácticamente puede implementar una autarquía.


----------



## Iskra (14 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Ya lo tengo instalado y estoy probando pero:
> 
> Гребаная кириллица!



No me refiero al navegador (que uso entre otros muchos, configurando cada uno para alguna cosa) sino a buscador.
Yandex, además, tiene buen traductor.
Con respecto a la "neutralidad" de cada uno, pues qué quieren que les diga, estamos en el año 2022 y no parece que abunde (nunca lo ha hecho, por supuesto)
Se trata de usar las herramientas que hay ( o que se conocen) y usarlas lo mejor que se pueda, y no me refiero (más bien, no solo) a sus capacidades técnicas sino al empleo que se le quiera dar. Lo principal es saber qué se quiere buscar y saber analizarlo, y eso depende más bien de cada uno.

Y bueno, no nos engañemos, aunque se conozca el cirílico (por algo se empieza), si no se sabe el ruso, se hace difícil o imposible. No sé si se ha comentado en el foro, pero el hecho de tener un alfabeto (algo) distinto, es una cosa que (afortunadamente para ellos) les protege (algo) de la colonización angla.


----------



## arriondas (14 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Algunos que andan por este foro parecen CM de las empresas militares-industriales de la OTAN. Intentando vender lo bueno que son sus cacharros…y lo malos que son los de los otros.



A ver si van a ser comerciales de la OTAN...


----------



## paconan (14 Mar 2022)

Muchas pilas se ven por ahí

Parece que los drones "kamikaze" rusos ZALA KYB tienen serios problemas con la detonación. Otro no logró explotar en #Kyiv Oblast recientemente.


----------



## raptors (14 Mar 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Si te refieres al que merece la pena escuchar....
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/c/GmitUGottmitUnsChannel/videos



Genial...!! Gracias.. 

Suelo seguir el canal: "southfront"... es más militar pero también tienen unos reportajes geniales....


----------



## Burbujo II (14 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Coño .... tienen misiles que van a 9-10 mach dentro de la atmósfera sin desintegrarse, sin arder. Son, de momento, los únicos. A todos los demás se les achicharran a partir de 6 Mach. Entiendes lo que eso significa? Significa que la carcasa del chisme está hecha de algún material compuesto, de *alguna aleación milagrosa*, que aguanta 5000 o 6000 grados sin fundirse, desintegrarse o, siquiera, deformarse.
> 
> Y tu me dices que van a tener problemas para hacer la puta carrocería de carbono de un avión como el Airbus? Qué solo los japos saben?



AJAJAAJAJAJAJAJA

Los milajros de San Turcomongol.


----------



## Sr Julian (14 Mar 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Este youtuber que comentas, es a mi entender el mejor de todos los que he visto, y hace un año y pico que lo sigo cuando quiero informarme de algún tema militar.
> 
> La primera vez que lo veo nombrar en el foro, a diferencia de algún influencer retrasado con muchos seguidores que los más borregos han citado una y otra vez. Es increíble como la estupidez va de arriba hacia abajo, comentarios para subnormales que son seguidos por otros subnormales, recargándose de esta manera la indigencia mental que caracteriza muchas opiniones.
> 
> Con este hombre no pasa eso. Es conciso pero a la vez trata temas complejos, con claridad y datos contrastados.



Pues el Trufault y otro lo dejaron por subnormal perdido por decir que Alemania podria haber ganado la guerra fabricando mas StugIII


----------



## kelden (14 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> AJAJAAJAJAJAJAJA
> 
> Los milajros de San Turcomongol.



Pues para el resto del mundo si debe serlo. No consiguen hacer lo mismo. A los yankis les debe parecer un milagro ....   

De todas formas ... no pillas la ironía, eh?


----------



## Don Pascual (14 Mar 2022)

En resumen: Que quieren la tercera guerra mundial


----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)

¿Tendrá pelotas el hijoPutin a “equivocarse” y tirar un misil a territorio polaco?


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (14 Mar 2022)

como pequeña lección y mensaje a navegantes rusia podría cerrar el grifo del gas a estos que dependen totalmente del gas ruso, a ver que opinan luego de las exclusiones.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (14 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Osea que los Sukhoi y los MiG son peores y mas caros, pero aún así forman la fuerza aérea de todos los países del planeta salvo de EEUU y Europa.
> Y el F35 es el óptimo del mínimo coste.
> Claro que si.



Y ya no hablemos del coste, eficacia y fiabilidad del armamento ligero. Alguien ha visto a un soldado o miliciano que no sea yankee empuñar un M4?

En Vietnam las fuerzas especiales, que podian elegir su armamento sin que les arrestaran por tirar su M16 a la basura, evidentemente se quedaban con un AK47.


----------



## Pepillo (14 Mar 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Y de EEUU dice que Rusia ha pedido armas a China y es la verdad absoluta porque EEUU siempre dice la verdad aunque tanto Rusia y China lo desmientan (y no hay laboratorios en Ucrania....que luego resulta que si hay financiados por EEUU y se pide que se destruyan todos los virus negandose a responder de que virus se trataba) pasamos a esto que si está confirmado. Curioso, la malvada China que se está pensando en enviar armas y meterse de pleno en la guerra según EEUU y a la que piden que no se meta en el conflicto de ningún modo......resulta que le piden mediar en el conflicto.
> 
> *España pide a China que medie con Rusia para lograr el fin de la guerra*
> El *ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, José Manuel Albares*, ha pedido a su homólogo chino, *Wang Yi*, que *China *use su influencia con *Rusia *para lograr que este país ponga fin a su guerra contra Ucrania.
> ...



Buah! Ahora si que los chinos le van a dar un tirón de orejas a Putin para que cese la guerra inmediatamente. -"lo siento, tío, pero es que nos lo pide España, nada menos!"


----------



## ccartech (14 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Parece que los drones "kamikaze" rusos ZALA KYB tienen serios problemas con la detonación. Otro no logró explotar en #Kyiv Oblast recientemente.



Tal vez Rusia diseño drones que detectan cuando hay civiles . 
En ese caso salen guirnaldas. 
Caso contrario explota. 

Lo arreglaron con una simple sentencia "if then esle"


----------



## Lego. (14 Mar 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Desde niño vive en un país en el que no se habla el español, es por eso. De todas maneras los hay peores, y salen continuamente en el foro. Este para mi si que es un sufrimiento, por como habla, y por lo mucho que se enrolla, enrolla y vuelve a enrollar, me saca de quicio.
> 
> Te lo dejo en el minuto 9, si no empiezas a desesperarte en dos minutos, ole por ti. Un enlace que pusieron hoy mismo.



Se nota que está leyendo. Que el ritmo sea tan entrecortado y desligado, destrozando las oraciones, puede achacarse a falta de soltura. Pero esa entonación tan irritante apuesto a que es es forzada, porque de vez en cuando se olvida de hacerla y suelta un par de frases que te entran como si el tipo fuese de Valladolid, perfectas.

Vamos, que es intencionado. Parece como si intentase imitar ese toniquete robótico que cada vez más a menudo se escucha en locutores NPC de la televisión. Que alguien le diga que es vomitivo y NADIE en ninguna parte de España o Hispanoamérica habla ni hablará así nunca.

En fin, curiosidades.


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

Las autoridades británicas están revisando información sobre la muerte de tres excomandos británicos en Ucrania.


----------



## mazuste (14 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Es curioso pero todos ponen a Rusia con un PIB inferior a Italia y resulta que es el único país que prácticamente puede implementar una autarquía.



Es lo que tiene rellenar un PIB con el sector servicios y otro con producción.
El primero es "aire" y el segundo es grasa.


----------



## Burbujo II (14 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pues para el resto del mundo si debe serlo. No consiguen hacer lo mismo. A los yankis les debe parecer un milagro ....
> 
> De todas formas ... no pillas la ironía, eh?



No, no era ironía.

Tus empalmes con el turcomongol te llevan a decir esas cosas, es asín.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (14 Mar 2022)

Vamos que nos vamossssss.....


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Lo tengo, Bistrita Nasaud



Eso está al norte de Rumanía....pero teniendo en cuenta el radio de acción de ese dron.....eso muy raro, y abre un amplio abanico de posibiliy


----------



## ProfeInsti (14 Mar 2022)

EEUU avisa a sus aliados de que China está dispuesta a ayudar con armas a Putin.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Lo tengo, Bistrita Nasaud



Eso está al norte de Rumanía....pero teniendo en cuenta el radio de acción de ese dron.....eso muy raro, y abre un amplio abanico de posibilidades


----------



## John Nash (14 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Es lo que tiene rellenar un PIB con el sector servicios y otro con producción.
> El primero es "aire" y el segundo es grasa.



El PIB es un puto coladero financiero. No es mas fiable que el IPC o la cesta de la compra de mierda que ni tiene en cuenta el coste de la vivienda o carburantes. Ha sido siempre la coartada del capitalismo patrimonial para no pagar o evadir.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (14 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Como resultado de un enfrentamiento cerca de Kiev, los soldados de las fuerzas especiales rusas eliminaron a dos oficiales superiores de la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania:
> Coronel Akhmedov Oleg.
> Coronel Sokol Dmitry.
> 
> ...



¿Tan poco personal cualificado les queda que tienen que ir dos coroneles en persona a hacer las demoliciones?


----------



## mateoysuguitarra (14 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> ¿Tendrá pelotas el hijoPutin a “equivocarse” y tirar un misil a territorio polaco?



Da la sensación de que hay mucha gente deseando ésto para desatar una guerra mundial (que parecen estar buscando incansablemente).

Veremos si la falsa bandera viene por ahí.


----------



## Kluster (14 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Es increíble que haya un señor asesinando a la gente, y haya dos o tres paletos que dicen que no, que es culpa de la prensa, que nos manipula y de Estados Unidos.
> 
> Gracias que existen las evidencias para desmentir a estos dos o tres paletos.



Te olvidas de que los ukras también matan gente.

La OTAN tiene su parte de responsabilidad en esta guerra por haber estado manejando en la sombra un estado corrupto y criminal como Ucrania, vendiéndonoslo como "europeo y democrático". Lo que estaban haciendo con Ucrania era saquearla, engañar a su gente, imponer un estado totalitario y tocar los cojones a Rusia.


----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)

No sé si dijo todo esto. Pero si lo dijo, menudo papelón.


----------



## mazuste (14 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> EEUU avisa a sus aliados de que China está dispuesta a ayudar con armas a Putin.



Sin embargo, la realidad dice que es Rusia la que exporta armas a China,
no al contrario, como se quiere engañar.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (14 Mar 2022)

_#US espera que #China haga incondicionalmente lo que dice sobre #Ukraine , o EE. UU. también castigará a China. Esto es totalmente opuesto a los principios de respeto mutuo, coexistencia pacífica y cooperación de beneficio mutuo. Sin respeto no hay cooperación: analistas 

_


----------



## amcxxl (14 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha publicado imágenes de la destrucción de sistemas MLRS de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con armas de alta precisión.



El ejército ruso rastreó y destruyó la acumulación de nazis y las fuerzas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. puente sobre el rio Desna en las afueras del sur de Chernigov. 
Se ha establecido que el personal de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los nazis se alojan en el hotel de carretera Usadba para pasar la noche. Más temprano, una columna de civiles que intentaba salir de la ciudad fue bloqueada en la zona del señalado retén. 
La concentración fue abierta por el UAV Orlan-10, una batería de artillería de obuses que disparó desde posiciones cerradas a una distancia de hasta 15 kilómetros. 
Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны – Telegram


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Es más esta atacando el 10%-15% del ejercito ruso.



No, creo que en el caso del ejército de tierra ese porcentaje es más alto.


----------



## John Nash (14 Mar 2022)

Rusia anuncia la evacuación masiva de civiles de Mariúpol tras erradicar a las principales fuerzas de neonazis en las zonas residenciales


Desde Moscú denunciaron que los neonazis utilizan el alto el fuego para reagrupar a sus fuerzas y usan a los civiles como "escudo humano".




actualidad.rt.com





Rusia anuncia la evacuación masiva de civiles de Mariúpol tras erradicar a las principales fuerzas de neonazis en las zonas residenciales


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Mar 2022)

Eneko Aritza dijo:


>



España calienta que sales!!


----------



## JAGGER (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (14 Mar 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> Y también mandaron gente al espacio y todo lo de la carrera espacial etc mientras el ruso medio vivía en condiciones de precariedad comparados con los occidentales.
> 
> No se trata de qué pueden hacer, sino de los costes que van a incurrir haciéndolo y que se los va a comer el ruso medio.
> 
> Y si, los materiales compuestos son una ciencia muy compleja que solo manejan un puñado de empresas. Te aseguro que los rusos no tienen ni de coña esa tecnología.



Russian Scientists Create New Composite Materials for the Ural REC - South Ural State University (2021)








how composite materials were created for the MC-21 - RT liner in Russian


The Russian medium-range airliner MC-21-300 made its first flight with a wing made of Russian composites. As the Minister of Industry and Trade of the




tekdeeps.com




The Russian medium-range airliner MC-21-300 made its first flight with a wing made of Russian composites. 

Son unos bichos, les sancionan y se sacan un as de la manga, ya me gustara que aquí pudiéramos hacer lo mismo


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Mar 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Pues el Trufault y otro lo dejaron por subnormal perdido por decir que Alemania podria haber ganado la guerra fabricando mas StugIII



Me acuerdo y era una buena hipótesis.


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Mar 2022)

El tontoliñaki y la Flequillos haciendo el cenutrio con un señor general.
"Oiga buen hombre, ¿que piensa de que la Occidente haya pedido a China que presione a Rusia, chavalote"
"Pienso que no se puede amenzar al que vas a pedir ayuda como es está haciendo..."
Corta la Flequillos por lo sano: 
"¡Buenas tardes!"


----------



## uno_de_tantos (14 Mar 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> No estoy debatiendo si pueden hacerlo o no. Rusia por supuesto que tiene capacidad tecnológica para hacerlo, otra cosa es que consigan alcanzar las economías de escala para hacerlos comercialmente viables y competir con Airbus/Boeing.
> 
> Y la estructura en particular requiere de métodos bastante avanzados de materiales compuestos proporcionados por Japón y Alemania.
> 
> ...





Oso Polar dijo:


> El problema ruso no es lo que indicas, el problema yace fundamentalmente en la electrónica de silicio, específicamente en los microprocesadores, en ese campo Rusia viene a la cola pero ha estado haciendo lo posible para ir igualando su nivel, ya ha varios sistemas que se producen localmente y los más avanzados están en la encriptación de mensajes. Ahora con las restricciones impuestas el gobierno va a invertir en ese campo, sin embargo aún le queda el proveedor chino.



Pero a ver, pongamos un poco de sentido común, por supuesto que las sanciones dificultan todo, por supuesto que la autarquía es un inconveniente, aunque en el caso de Rusia, por sus características, quizás sea el país del mundo más capacitado para afrontarlas.

Pero aun así, es evidente que cualquier producto militar, desde el mismo momento de su concepción, se desarrolla para evitar la interrupción de su fabricación. Siempre puede haber algún imprevisto, pero serán excepciones.

Resulta totalmente inconcebible que Rusia dependa de un tercer país que no tenga dominado para fabricar armas. En el peor de los casos, y si no quedase más remedio (vuelvo a repetir, excepciones), dispondrán de un stock muy grande de esos componentes. Aun así este caso lo pongo en duda.

No son como España y el 99.9% de los países occidentales, que si los americanos quieren dejan de tener armamento puntero.


----------



## Azrael_II (14 Mar 2022)

Hipótesis no evidente y algo difícil

Si os fijáis han preparado a la población no solo para ayudar a Ucrania sino ayudar a la guerra , además están preparando a la gente para ir directamente a combatir a Ucrania. No es casualidad el twet de Antonia 3

Si a esto añadimos las declaraciones de Biden, de Soros y de Macron, la cosa pinta mal. Me fío mucho y en la vida me ha servido, del dicho de "la cara es un reflejo del alma". Rajoy era un buen tipo, bueno, era corrupto, profundamente vago, clasista y tenías más defectos que pueden provocar víctimas sin que sean sentidas, es pura holgazanería en lugar de maldad Pablo Iglesias es claramente una mala persona, muy parecido a Aznar en todos los aspectos. Pero Sánchez, para mí junto a Felipe González es lo peor que ha habido. Psicópata de manual, cruel, desposta , inteligente en las luchas intestinas y miembro de clubs y logias . Un peligro que por agradar es capaz de sacrificar españoles, directamente. También es verdad que dentro de su ideología un pequeño % de criterio propio, es decir puede hacerle alguna rareza al NWO para satisfacer su ego.

Recuerdo en la guerra de Siria hubo un mensaje momento que la OTAN y aliados iban a bombardear al gobierno de Assad y sus tropas, Rajoy al primero que llamo fue a Pablo Iglesias porqué sabía que este se iba a negar. Más tarde a Pedro Sánchez


TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> yandex no te filtrará fuentes prorusas claro, pero dudo que sea imparcial. Ahora mismo diría que solo queda Brave que el año pasado compraron un motor de búsqueda y ya hace un tiempo tienen en beta su buscador, privado y sin "algoritmos". Brave Search



Yandex te pone una o dos fuentes rusas sobre el conflicto de Ucrania y las 20 restantes la bbc, CNN etc... Después 20 rusas etc... Creo que es muy objetivo poker fuentes rusas también


----------



## Nico (14 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Tal vez Rusia diseño drones que detectan cuando hay civiles .
> En ese caso salen guirnaldas.
> Caso contrario explota.




Algo me dice que hay que quitarles una espoleta de seguridad y en el fragor del combate (o la inexperiencia de quienes los lanzan) los envían con el seguro puesto.

No sería la primera vez que ocurre.


----------



## kelden (14 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Es lo que tiene rellenar un PIB con el sector servicios y otro con producción.
> El primero es "aire" y el segundo es grasa.



En occidente hace ya muchos años que por cada dolar que movía la economía real, la financiera movía 100. Supongo que la cosa habrá ido a peor.


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Nosotros no, verdad?
> virgencita virgencita que me quede como estoy



No nos habrán llamado, como siempre. Creo que Sánchez tiene más posibilidades de que le atienda al teléfono Putin que Biden, y mira que se me hace complicado el primer supuesto. Al menos a Aznar le cogió el teléfono Yelsin, aunque fue para preguntarle si le llamaba para pedirle perdón.


----------



## kelden (14 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> No, no era ironía.
> 
> Tus empalmes con el turcomongol te llevan a decir esas cosa, es asín.



En tecnología no hay milagros. Es saber o no saber. Y los rusos, de ese tema en concreto, saben un huevo. Sus Avangards y sus Zyrcons asi lo atestiguan.


----------



## ccartech (14 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Algo me dice que hay que quitarles una espoleta de seguridad y en el fragor del combate (o la inexperiencia de quienes los lanzan) los envían con el seguro puesto.
> 
> No sería la primera vez que ocurre.



Solo bromeaba


----------



## Howitzer (14 Mar 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Pero a ver, pongamos un poco de sentido común, por supuesto que las sanciones dificultan todo, por supuesto que la autarquía es un inconveniente, aunque en el caso de Rusia, por sus características, quizás sea el país del mundo más capacitado para afrontarlas.
> 
> Pero aun así, es evidente que cualquier producto militar, desde el mismo momento de su concepción, se desarrolla para evitar la interrupción de su fabricación. Siempre puede haber algún imprevisto, pero serán excepciones.
> 
> ...



El tema militar es distinto. Ahí prima la soberanía y la eficacia, mientras que en el ámbito comercial prima la eficiencia. 

Son dos cosas completamente distintas.


----------



## apocalippsis (14 Mar 2022)

Conocemos todas las ubicaciones de mercenarios extranjeros en Ucrania. Continuarán siendo objeto de ataques precisos, similares a la destrucción el 13 de marzo de los centros de entrenamiento en la aldea de Starichi y en el campo de entrenamiento militar de Yavorovsky. Queremos advertirle nuevamente: no habrá piedad para los mercenarios, sin importar dónde se encuentren en el territorio de Ucrania - Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia

t.me/zvezdanews/72676


----------



## Salamandra (14 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> No encuentro explicación a todo esto, a medida que pasan los días las amenazas a Rusia no aflojan , van in crescendo, y el nivel de propaganda igual.
> Pensé que esto se lo iban a hacer a un Venezuela, Irak, Libia etc.., pero nunca imaginé que se iban a atrever a tanto con Rusia.
> Son tan degenerados mediocres y pusilánimes la casta gobernante en Europa, o solo hacían ese papel.?



No sé de que te extrañas. Mi duda es de si están esperando a atacar cuando no puedan más los ucranianos. Por lo demás no cabe duda que si no lo llegan a hacer será porque no se atreven.

Y si no hubiesen andado listos en Rusia tenian el país bien troceado para mangonear a su gusto.

Rusia les estropea sus guerras, les estropea su moneda y es rico ¿Que más necesita un depredador?Que la oponión pública no se vuelva en contra... pues siempre les ha ido de cine para camelar a la gente o para dejarse camelar porque en el fondo piensan que también ganan.


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## John Nash (14 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia: "No habrá piedad para los mercenarios extranjeros dondequiera que estén en Ucrania"


Desde Moscú también revelaron que se llevarán a cabo ataques contra las instalaciones de la industria militar ucraniana en respuesta al ataque contra la ciudad de Donetsk.




actualidad.rt.com





Ojo con lo de dondequiera que estén en Ucrania. Ya sabemos que Rusia no amenaza en vano.

El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia:* "No habrá piedad para los mercenarios extranjeros dondequiera que estén en Ucrania"*


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Nosotros no, verdad?
> virgencita virgencita que me quede como estoy



También puede Scholz lanzar la termonuclear sobre Rusia: Paramos las fábricas en Alemania para joder a Rusia no consumiendo su gas, se van a cagar de miedo.


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Russian Scientists Create New Composite Materials for the Ural REC - South Ural State University (2021)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya he dicho 20 veces que ese avión usa Raytheon, Honeywell y PW...chupate esa, as de la manga...

Hay 5 construidos y ahí se van a quedar por muchos años.

Un avión no es un Lada.

Claro, que si se conforman con tecnología de hace 30 años...

Tenéis más salidas que el Metro, os ciega el ansia follarrusa.


----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)

Rusia tiene el potencial militar justito para vencer a Ucrania... y a ver. Ahora mismo en lo único en lo que piensa el hijoPutin es en cómo salir de esta con la cabeza sobre los hombros.


----------



## NEKRO (14 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



No va a haber exclusión, ya se ha dicho una y otra vez
Las sanciones no estan funcionando
Muchos de los paises de la UE se han negado a la entrada de Ucrania, entre ellos Alemania y Hungría


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (14 Mar 2022)

Mira este vídeo a partir del SEGUNDO 40



Y ahora me repites eso de que no tienen piezas de recambio 

En serio, cambiad vuestras fuentes de información.
SE RÍEN DE VOSOTROS.


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _#US espera que #China haga incondicionalmente lo que dice sobre #Ukraine , o EE. UU. también castigará a China. Esto es totalmente opuesto a los principios de respeto mutuo, coexistencia pacífica y cooperación de beneficio mutuo. Sin respeto no hay cooperación: analistas
> 
> _



El matón USA se piensa que puede estar toda la vida "castigando" a unos y otros, a diestro y siniestro, como el que "imparte justicia" universal o algo así. Que se ande con ojo que ahora mismo China tiene armas al menos igual de poderosas que USA, y no estoy hablando de nada militar. Si es que la economía se puede decir que no es algo militar.


----------



## JOS1378 (14 Mar 2022)

Fuerzas rusas toman el control total de dos ciudades ucranianas


El jefe de la Administración de Defensa Nacional del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, el general Mikhail Mizintsev, destacó que los residentes de las ciudades de Melitopol y Kherson continúan con su vida pacífica y que la Federación Rusa les brinda todos los requisitos necesarios.




espanol.almayadeen.net


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

Según los ruskis...

Pérdidas de las brigadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el territorio de la RPD del 24 de febrero al 14 de marzo de 2022:

95 odshbr - 87 militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania murieron y 107 resultaron heridos;
brigada aérea 25: 82 militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania murieron y 111 resultaron heridos;
56 ompbr - 112 militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania murieron y 142 resultaron heridos;
54 obr - 167 militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania murieron y 178 resultaron heridos;
53 obr: 279 militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania murieron, incluido el comandante de brigada, y 303 resultaron heridos;
36 regimiento de infantería: 249 militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania murieron y 303 resultaron heridos;
12a brigada - 235 soldados de NGU murieron y 246 resultaron heridos


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> El PIB es un puto coladero financiero. No es mas fiable que el IPC o la cesta de la compra de mierda que ni tiene en cuenta el coste de la vivienda o carburantes. Ha sido siempre la coartada del capitalismo patrimonial para no pagar o evadir.



Gñe gñe si se meten con mi Rusia por el PIB, es que el PIB no vale pa ná , gñe gñe.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (14 Mar 2022)

tremendo metraje, dadle audio


----------



## amcxxl (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Sabes dónde de Rumanía?



No. La fuente no especifica donde.

La fuente original es t.me/s/infantmilitario


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> A España no la invitan a esas reuniones porque Pedrito no pinta nada. Luego en base a lo que decidan los cuatro que mandan, será lo que haga España. Por tanto si EEUU, Alemania y Reino Unido deciden que habrá más sanciones....España será la primera en salir a decir que pondrán más sanciones a Rusia.



Me gustaría saber cómo puede España sancionar a Rusia. Lo de no comprarles el 5% o menos del gas que consumismos aquí no me parece mucha presión.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (14 Mar 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> El tema militar es distinto. Ahí prima la soberanía y la eficacia, mientras que en el ámbito comercial prima la eficiencia.
> 
> Son dos cosas completamente distintas.



Ahhhh!!!! Es que justo he visto ese comentario, creía que hablabais del tema militar. Si, hablando en general ser autárquico siempre ha sido un grave inconveniente. Si no es en un tema, es en otro, pero imposible evitar los problemas. Como ha demostrado EEUU continuamente.


----------



## JOS1378 (14 Mar 2022)

Operación rusa en Ucrania revela la incapacidad del avión turco Bayraktar


El ejército ruso derribó en un solo día a cinco drones, dos de ellos son del tipo Bayraktar. Desde el inicio de la operación militar rusa, un total de 123 drones han sido destruidos.




espanol.almayadeen.net


----------



## apocalippsis (14 Mar 2022)

Cuando te vayas, mata a todos. Sobre todo los suyos. Este es el lema del personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y sus instructores extranjeros.

Durante la retirada de Volnovakha, Bandera remató a sus compañeros heridos en el hospital. Todos los heridos: control en la sien o en la parte posterior de la cabeza. 

t.me/opersvodki/1670


----------



## John Nash (14 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Gñe gñe si se meten con mi Rusia por el PIB, es que el PIB no vale pa ná , gñe gñe.



Dejo de valer con los paraísos fiscales y las externalizaciones masivas. Las rentas del capital ni computan pese a su peso sistémico.


----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)

- A ver, hijoPutin, que has entrado en un país sin invitación. Tienes 3 días para empezar a salir por las buenas. De lo contrario aceptaremos la invitación de Ucrania para entrar a sacarte por la malas.

En algún momento tendremos que hacer algo así.

Y lo sabéis.


----------



## JOS1378 (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Marchamaliano (14 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


> Operación rusa en Ucrania revela la incapacidad del avión turco Bayraktar
> 
> 
> El ejército ruso derribó en un solo día a cinco drones, dos de ellos son del tipo Bayraktar. Desde el inicio de la operación militar rusa, un total de 123 drones han sido destruidos.
> ...



El shilka del que tanto se ríen, hace una cortina de fuego y tira mierda de esa a miles.


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Me gustaría saber cómo puede España sancionar a Rusia. Lo de no comprarles el 5% o menos del gas que consumismos aquí no me parece mucha presión.



Se les puede amenazar con ponerles a Fraudez de presidente. Por ejemplo, tenemos más opciones, eh?


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> que China Y EEUU se meten indirectamente eso es seguro...



Pésima noticia para ucranianos y rusos. A ver, de primero de estrategia: Nunca seas el campo de batalla de intereses de potencias extranjeras. Que todo esto al final sea un treatrillo del conflicto real entre China - EEUU es algo que estamos intuyendo desde la página 1. Si así fuera al final Putin no es tan astuto como lo pintáis.


----------



## mazuste (14 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia informando que Mariupol está libre de nazis


----------



## JOS1378 (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## John Nash (14 Mar 2022)

Tesla y SpaceX se enfrentan a presiones inflacionistas en materias primas y logística tras la crisis en Ucrania


El fundador de las empresas, Elon Musk, reflexionó sobre la tasa de inflación en los próximos años mientras que los precios de las materias primas han alcanzado su máximo desde 2008.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## bigmaller (14 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> - A ver, hijoPutin, que has entrado en un país sin invitación. Tienes 3 días para empezar a salir por las buenas. De lo contrario aceptaremos la invitación de Ucrania para entrar a sacarte por la malas.
> 
> En algún momento tendremos que hacer algo así.
> 
> Y lo sabéis.



Cuando salga USA de syria...


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Mar 2022)

Que disgusto se va a llevar la Fumanal:


----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

Los #EstadosUnidos son el Único país que aún posee armas químicas.
Los #EstadosUnidos han incumplido dos veces el plazo para la destrucción de sus armas químicas.


----------



## filets (14 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> - A ver, hijoPutin, que has entrado en un país sin invitación. Tienes 3 días para empezar a salir por las buenas. De lo contrario aceptaremos la invitación de Ucrania para entrar a sacarte por la malas.
> 
> En algún momento tendremos que hacer algo así.
> 
> Y lo sabéis.



¿Tu quien eres para amenazar a nadie?, pedazo de mierda


----------



## fulcrum29smt (14 Mar 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> Poniéndonos en el escenario de que Rusia tiene que fabricar todos sus aviones, podría hacerlo pero el coste unitario sería mucho mayor. También se conoce como economía de escala, que en la industria aeronáutica es algo clave.
> 
> Eso sin contar con que fabricar un avión requiere de miles de componentes y es de una complejidad extrema. Motores, métodos avanzados de fabricación con materiales compuestos, electrónica, etc. Todo eso lo hacen conglomerados industriales que como he dicho acumulan del orden de cientos de miles de millones de euros.
> 
> Toda esa tecnología y capital humano lo tienen Rolls Royce, Toray, Airbus, Boeing y miles de empresas que orbitan en torno a ellas. Ni siquiera China ha sido capaz de replicar aún la producción aeronáutica comercial. En un futuro quizás si lo haga, pero a día de hoy es complejísimo.



No es fácil pero igual que la URSS tenía a Ilushin, Yakovlev, Tupolev fabricando aviones civiles, Rusia podrá volver a hacerlo salvo catastrofe económica. De hecho incluso Sukhoi esta produciendo en la actualidad aviones civiles.


----------



## Remequilox (14 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> No encuentro explicación a todo esto, a medida que pasan los días las amenazas a Rusia no aflojan , van in crescendo, y el nivel de propaganda igual.
> Pensé que esto se lo iban a hacer a un Venezuela, Irak, Libia etc.., pero nunca imaginé que se iban a atrever a tanto con Rusia.
> Son tan degenerados mediocres y pusilánimes la casta gobernante en Europa, o solo hacían ese papel.?



Hay que hacer mucho ruido para disimular que el río no lleva nada de agua.
Al menos podrán haber desplegado el Euroejército:








Eurocuerpo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Mar 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> El tema militar es distinto. Ahí prima la soberanía y la eficacia, mientras que en el ámbito comercial prima la eficiencia.
> 
> Son dos cosas completamente distintas.



Hay un máxima en derecho que dice "quien puede lo más, puede lo menos", digamos que se puede trasladar al ámbito empresarial e ir creando lo que llamas "economías de escala" a partir de ser casi competitivo con producciones menores.





__





Máxima


Esta Enciclopedia Jurídica es un gran diccionario jurídico.




www.enciclopedia-juridica.com


----------



## JOS1378 (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## John Nash (14 Mar 2022)

La monda lironda del panfletismo otaniano:









EE.UU. y China intentan frenar una escalada global del conflicto en Ucrania


El consejero de seguridad de Estados Unidos pedirá al enviado del presidente chino que Pekín abandone la ambigüedad y frene a Putin



www.abc.es





USA? En serio? Desde cuando?


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

34Pepe dijo:


> No os sorprende la inactividad de la flota de los países OTAN, así como la falta de noticias de vuelos de Awacs y otras aeronaves?
> 
> En anteriores ocasiones estarían tentando los límites de aguas y cielos territoriales al límite
> 
> ...



Esto no es una guerra anfibia como el frente japo de la IIGM. Es más, la superioridad anfibia del bloque occidental no tiene discusión. Otra cosa es qeu pueda acercarse a las costas del bloque oriental.


----------



## lapetus (14 Mar 2022)

¿Cuántas páginas hay que volver atrás para encontrar el primer post no escrito por CMs o criajos de 5 años?


----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


>



Que se compre un caballo, ostias, ¿no quería crecimiento? pues no le va crecer ni pelo ahora.


----------



## sivigliano (14 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Pero eso no es lo peor, han sembrado la desconfianza. El jueves leí que Rusia podría lanzar un ultimatun para que le levanten las sanciones. ¿y?, ¿acaso puede obligarnos con un apistola que le compremos o le vendamos productos?. Tardarán lustros en recuperar la confianza, con esta jugada Putin ha condenado a Rusia para más allá del 2035 a ser un apestado internacional.



Ni Europa necesita a Rusia ni Rusia a Europa para subsistir. Se apoyarán en China y Europa buscará nuevos proveedores. O acaso en Europa no se podía vivir sin el telón de acero. A corto plazo habrá problemas de suministro en productos concretos. A medio plazo habrá nuevos proveedores.


----------



## John Nash (14 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


>



Es lo justo por los bienes incautados ilegalmente a los rusos.


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> - A ver, hijoPutin, que has entrado en un país sin invitación. Tienes 3 días para empezar a salir por las buenas. De lo contrario aceptaremos la invitación de Ucrania para entrar a sacarte por la malas.
> 
> En algún momento tendremos que hacer algo así.
> 
> Y lo sabéis.



Que mono vas a estar vaporizado:


----------



## Magick (14 Mar 2022)

Entre unas cosas y otras tengo la desagradable sensación de que esta noche va a ser movida.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Mar 2022)

Facebook marcha atrás:

No permitirá llamadas a la muerte de un jefe de estado.

Según Nick Clegg presidente de Meta

Fuente: hotnews.ro


----------



## WasP (14 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


>



Se le ha ido la olla...


----------



## BHAN83 (14 Mar 2022)

__





Pianista trae alivio musical a los refugiados de Ucrania


https://www.euronews.com/2022/03/05/piano-player-brings-musical-relief-to-ukraine-refugees




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Mar 2022)

TIENE PINTA DE FOTOSHOP EL LOGO ROJO SOBRE LA CAMISETA

PERO BUEN, AUNQUE SI FUERA, ENTIENDASE ENTONCES COMO MEME QUE INTENTA EXPRESAR GROSSO MODO EL CACHONDEO DE ESTO ROLLO DE "NAZIS" ZIONISTAS O NO SE NI COMO LLAMARLO

EL FAKE DE AZOV | ZELENSKY | JAZAROS | LA LLAMADA KAZHARIAN MAFIA DE LA ZONA DE UCRANIA | ZIONISTAS DE ZION SUIZA | ETC​ 





* Mike Anon * 7 minutes ago Mike Anon
 
 ​


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> No. La fuente no especifica donde.
> 
> La fuente original es t.me/s/infantmilitario



La encontré , la he puesto antes


----------



## Kluster (14 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No nos habrán llamado, como siempre. Creo que Sánchez tiene más posibilidades de que le atienda al teléfono Putin que Biden, y mira que se me hace complicado el primer supuesto. Al menos a Aznar le cogió el teléfono Yelsin, aunque fue para preguntarle si le llamaba para pedirle perdón.



A Sanchez no le atenderá nadie al teléfono, porque es un mentiroso y un caradura. Eso lo sabe cualquier persona con un mínimo de inteligencia a estas alturas.


----------



## amcxxl (14 Mar 2022)

El equipo y las armas capturados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania
Los batallones nacionalistas ucranianos y los batallones de defensa territorial, que fueron abandonados, almacenados en almacenes y desactivados durante una operación militar especial, son transferidos por las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa a las unidades de la milicia popular de las Repúblicas Populares de Luhansk y Donetsk.
El equipo y las armas, tanto de fabricación soviética como suministradas por los países occidentales, después de verificar su estado técnico y restauración, se transfieren a las divisiones de las repúblicas populares.
En el curso de una operación militar especial, unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa incautaron una gran cantidad de equipo militar capturado de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania.
El equipo capturado y las armas entregadas al personal de las unidades de las Repúblicas Populares se utilizarán para liberar el territorio de las Repúblicas Populares.


Voenkor Murad Gazdiev con las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en la abandonada Base Naval de la Armada de Ucrania "Vostok", ubicada en la ciudad de Berdyansk


----------



## JOS1378 (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Ni Europa necesita a Rusia ni Rusia a Europa para subsistir. Se apoyarán en China y Europa buscará nuevos proveedores. O acaso en Europa no se podía vivir sin el telón de acero. A corto plazo habrá problemas de suministro en productos concretos. A medio plazo habrá nuevos proveedores.



La escasez de recursos es el tema principal de este tiempo. Aún lejos de ser acuciante antes de caer el telón de acero. Con lo que ha pasado en Europa las vamos a pasar muy putas. El tiro en el pie (o en la sien) se ha oído en la galaxia de Andrómeda (los aliens todavía se están rascando el coco, o lo que tengan ahí arriba).


----------



## Expected (14 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Que disgusto se va a llevar la Fumanal:



Toca elegir. O nos hacemos esclavos ruso chinos....o esclavos ukoyonkies... Difícil elección.


----------



## poppom (14 Mar 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> ¿Cuántas páginas hay que volver atrás para encontrar el primer post no escrito por CMs o criajos de 5 años?



Tienes que volver hasta el hilo Guerra de Ucrania II


----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)

filets dijo:


> ¿Tu quien eres para amenazar a nadie?, *pedazo de mierda*



Ahora en serio ¿ entre 100.000 espermatozoides, en tu caso fue el más tonto el que más corrió?.GILIPOLLAS...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia informando que Mariupol está libre de nazis



Así da gusto, me gusta el olor a Stalingrado por la tarde.


----------



## Magick (14 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Muchas pilas se ven por ahí
> 
> Parece que los drones "kamikaze" rusos ZALA KYB tienen serios problemas con la detonación. Otro no logró explotar en #Kyiv Oblast recientemente.



Sony li-ion 18650


----------



## Rocky Balboa (14 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Que mono vas a estar vaporizado:



¿Qué hace vd viendo cine de Jolibú? Eso no lo aprueba el Partido. Pónganos un cuento chino.


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

*Las sanciones contra Rusia tendrán un mayor impacto en el PIB mundial que la situación en Ucrania, el jefe del Banco Mundial.
*


----------



## WasP (14 Mar 2022)

Rocky Balboa dijo:


> ¿Qué hace vd viendo cine de Jolibú? Eso no lo aprueba el Partido. Pónganos un cuento chino.



Creía que solo yo veía la incongruencia xD


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Renegato (14 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


>



jjajjaja por que a la gente le gusta dar tanta verguenza ajena, por otro lado eso son 2 dolares el litro


----------



## mazuste (14 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Facebook marcha atrás:
> 
> No permitirá llamadas a la muerte de un jefe de estado.
> 
> ...



El fiscal general de Rusia les está poniendo al día...


----------



## kenny220 (14 Mar 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> Aprende a leer, retrasado.
> 
> Los rusos podrán saber hacer aviones pero no competir en COSTOS UNITARIOS con Boeing o Airbus por la economía de escala que tienen.



El que voló en un Tupolev 154 lo sabe.


----------



## 34Pepe (14 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Esto no es una guerra anfibia como el frente japo de la IIGM. Es más, la superioridad anfibia del bloque occidental no tiene discusión. Otra cosa es qeu pueda acercarse a las costas del bloque oriental.



No es una guerra anfibia por lo que explica la noticia, porque entre otras cosas, sitúa la acción en 2014 enfrente de Odessa en pleno Maidán. 

Si entonces era zona de interés militar no es fácimente justificable que se hayan inhibido de movimientos en la zona a menos que el mismo link sea la respuesta


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Mar 2022)

¿Qué está pasando con Macron? ¿Se está haciendo pasar por Zelensky?


----------



## Borroqueta (14 Mar 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Ni Europa necesita a Rusia ni Rusia a Europa para subsistir. Se apoyarán en China y Europa buscará nuevos proveedores. O acaso en Europa no se podía vivir sin el telón de acero. A corto plazo habrá problemas de suministro en productos concretos. A medio plazo habrá nuevos proveedores.




Yo no apoyare a la Union Europeda , Europa tambien es Rusia y gracias a los chinos tenemos mas posibilidades que si dependemos de los Estados Unidos , nos conviene un mundo multipolar, no uno sometido a los intereses de gente a la que no le importamos


----------



## Marchamaliano (14 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


>



¿Se puede ser más sinvergüenza?


----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

Sistema de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple Cheburashka en Mariupol

Un lanzacohetes múltiple Cheburashka de 217 mm ataca posiciones del ejército ucraniano cerca de Mariupol.

t.me/anna_news/24727

_Videos en el enlace_


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Ya he dicho 20 veces que ese avión usa Raytheon, Honeywell y PW...chupate esa, as de la manga...
> 
> Hay 5 construidos y ahí se van a quedar por muchos años.
> 
> ...



Fuentes por favor, no es que no te crea, pero yo tengo la mala costumbre de poner fuentes, sino antepongo un titulo que pone "Opinión".
Se agradece lo tengas en cuenta


----------



## kenny220 (14 Mar 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> No estoy debatiendo si pueden hacerlo o no. Rusia por supuesto que tiene capacidad tecnológica para hacerlo, otra cosa es que consigan alcanzar las economías de escala para hacerlos comercialmente viables y competir con Airbus/Boeing.
> 
> Y la estructura en particular requiere de métodos bastante avanzados de materiales compuestos proporcionados por Japón y Alemania.
> 
> ...



Y todo eso para fabricar un avión, en competencia con un avión chino.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Mar 2022)

Florentzia Q17


FANTASIAS ZION NAZI JUDAICAS DE OLIGARCAS DE EMPORIOS MEDIATICOS O FINANCIEROS

SACAN ARTICULOS DE PRENSA ROLLO REVISTA DE MODA PARA LAVAR EL CEREBRO A LA PEñA

_LA JUANA DE ARCO UCRANIANA _


QUE SE TRADICE MANDARA A MORIR RUBIAS COMO CARNE DE CAñON O DE MISIL KALIBER

PARA QUE LA MAFIA JAZARIA ZIONISTA INTENTE GANAR ALGO DE TIEMPO







    ​


----------



## NEKRO (14 Mar 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Fabricadas en España?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Ya no. El gilipollas de Zapatero firmo su prohibición cuando eramos uno de los mas importantes fabricantes y distribuidores,


----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)

- No estamos atacando a Ucrania, repito, no estamos atacando a Ucrania. Por favor, el millón y medio de personas que han salido del país vuelvan a sus casas. 

Se las encontrarán todas tal y como las dejaron.


----------



## [IΞI] (14 Mar 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Este youtuber que comentas, es a mi entender el mejor de todos los que he visto, y hace un año y pico que lo sigo cuando quiero informarme de algún tema militar.
> 
> La primera vez que lo veo nombrar en el foro, a diferencia de algún influencer retrasado con muchos seguidores que los más borregos han citado una y otra vez. Es increíble como la estupidez va de arriba hacia abajo, comentarios para subnormales que son seguidos por otros subnormales, recargándose de esta manera la indigencia mental que caracteriza muchas opiniones.
> 
> Con este hombre no pasa eso. Es conciso pero a la vez trata temas complejos, con claridad y datos contrastados.



Lo que nos importa saber es qué coño le pasa al leer

Nunca había oído una entonación tan raruna

Joder es desconcertante


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Mar 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Ni Europa necesita a Rusia ni Rusia a Europa para subsistir. Se apoyarán en China y Europa buscará nuevos proveedores. O acaso en Europa no se podía vivir sin el telón de acero. A corto plazo habrá problemas de suministro en productos concretos. A medio plazo habrá nuevos proveedores.



Tu picolero de guardia le informa:

¿Le a sentado mal la ducha fría de esta mañana? ¿otro proveedor para Europa? ¿en qué planeta queda eso?.


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Mar 2022)

Rocky Balboa dijo:


> ¿Qué hace vd viendo cine de Jolibú? Eso no lo aprueba el Partido. Pónganos un cuento chino.



Eso son bulos de cenutrio español, al Camarada Stalin le encantaban los western.


----------



## kenny220 (14 Mar 2022)

WasP dijo:


> China les ayudaría, que además es especialista en ingeniería inversa. Pero sí, podría haber tanto un incremento de costes como una serie de carencias notables y preocupantes en cuanto a materiales y calidad.



China les ayudará a fabricar y comercializar un avión competidor de su propio desarrollo chino. 

Me temo que Aeroflot terminara con aviones chinos


----------



## niraj (14 Mar 2022)

t.me/boris_rozhin/32292
El número de civiles muertos en Donetsk como resultado del acto terrorista Ucraniano aumentó a 23. Estos no son datos definitivos.

[Forwarded from no Oficial Bezsonov]
Amigos, aparentemente, ademas del "Tochka-U", los "huracán"MLRS tambien golpearon. Esa es mi opinión, después de lo que vi. Dos calles: el Bulevar Pushkin y la calle Universitetskaya están profusamente cortadas con fragmentos, especialmente la Universitetskaya. Decenas de heridos. Algunas personas simplemente se rompieron...
El DPR declarará luto por los muertos en Donetsk.
Entre los muertos hay al menos 1 niño.
Las autoridades del DPR califican lo ocurrido como un acto terrorista.






[Forwarded from Operatives]
[ Photo ]
*Ucrania estaba preparando de antemano para la provocación de hoy en el centro de Donetsk.*
*
Ayer, los servicios de inteligencia ucranianos crearon un grupo de supuestas "madres de soldados" en telegram, que se llenaron de bots y dispersaron invitaciones en el resto de los recursos. 

La tarea del grupo era llevar hoy a las 12:00 horas a las mujeres al centro de la ciudad hasta el edificio del gobierno. 

Tenían que salir, supuestamente para preguntar sobre los movilizados. 
*
*Justo a las 12: 00, el centro de Donetsk fue bombardeado por militantes ucranianos. Y sobre el edificio del gobierno del DPR fue disparado t.me/opersvodki/1644?single) "Tochka-Y" de tipo bombas de racimo. *

@@ telenovelas


----------



## kenny220 (14 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Este abre un frente atacando...pero a Rusia...



Son los rumanos cubriendo el flanco de Stalingrado.


----------



## Borroqueta (14 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Tu picolero de guardia le informa:
> 
> ¿Le a sentado mal la ducha fría de esta mañana? ¿otro proveedor para Europa? ¿en qué planeta queda eso?.




Los monguers se piensan que todo el mundo puede comprar un iphone de 1000 euros , venga hombre si la mitad de la gente o mas va con teléfonos chinos


----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)

EXCLUSIVA: El Gobierno de España decide endurecer las sanciones al hijoPutin y lo da de alta de autónomo.


----------



## arriondas (14 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> El shilka del que tanto se ríen, hace una cortina de fuego y tira mierda de esa a miles.



Los drones son para lo que son, para utilizarlos contra milicias mal equipadas y contra población civil. Un ejército medianamente decente los derriba como y cuando quiere, a paladas.


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Mar 2022)

Hay que desrratizar, hay que desrratizar, comencemos por los hijos de puta, hijos de puta, hijos de puta....


----------



## Besarionis (14 Mar 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> Mira este vídeo a partir del SEGUNDO 40
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tremendo!


----------



## lowfour (14 Mar 2022)

Objetivos estratégicos eliminados en el glorioso e implacable proceso de desnazificación.


----------



## pirivi-parava (14 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Qué está pasando con Macron? ¿Se está haciendo pasar por Zelensky?




ya ni se afeita
a ver si las imágenes del bombardeo de Paris eran verdad y se ha escondido en un bunker sin ducha ni na


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Mar 2022)

Foreign Affairs Intelligence Council


American weapon found at the positions of nationalists in Volnovakha




anonup.com


----------



## Sr Julian (14 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Me acuerdo y era una buena hipótesis.



La hipótesis de fabricar más stug3 para ganar la guerra viene de un autor americano y la critica que le hacian el Trufault y el otro era que el GmitU sólo se habia basado en este autor en vez de leer otros autores para ampliar su conocimiento.


----------



## Borroqueta (14 Mar 2022)

Venga rechacemos a los chinos , a los rusos , el gas de argelia , el petróleo de lis sauditas y quedémonos con lo que producen los piratas (nada) o lo que nos llega al triple de precio de los Estados Unidos , que genialidad


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (14 Mar 2022)

Te gusto mi video eh???


----------



## sivigliano (14 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> SI Marruecos toma Melilla, aunque sea con un ejercito de MENAS, a tragarse la lefa de Mohammed y a callar
> 
> quien va a ir a luchar, las feminazis ?? los LGTB ?? los tiktokers ?? si a lo mejor matan a los moros de la risa
> Vas a ir a luchar y a morir por el Banco de Santander ?? por Inditex ?? Por Iberdrola ?? `
> ...



España no es tan débil como cita y no hay tantas charos en la Legión, regulares, brilat, bripac, Armada, COE, y lo que siempre se olvida, un contingente de 70.000 guardias civiles que automáticamente pasarían a formar parte de las FAS en caso de guerra. Y serían profesionales no pringados de reemplazo. Y lo que siempre digo, cuando te atacan cambia la película y aparece la motivación.


----------



## ciruiostar (14 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Si que puede salir un poco mas caro aunque no lo creo, la estructura y los motores ya los fabrican ellos, queda una parte de la avionica, pero si son capaces de hacer toda la electrónica de cazas de 5 generación también pueden hacer la electrónica de un avión comercial, puede que les retrase un poco los planes pero de poder pueden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elbrus (computer) - Wikipedia

Busca info en ingles, la info en español esta desactualizada el ultimo comercial Elbrus es un bicho de 16 núcleos del 2019 a 16 nm.


----------



## cryfar74 (14 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


>



jajaajaj madre mia, pues eran unos 600 aviones o asi que tenian en régimen de alquiler, por valor de unos 12.000 y pico de millones de dolares. Una empresa con sede en Irlanda, AerCap tenia unos 150 aviones alquilados en Rusia, unos 2500M de dolares.

Puse algo al respecto hace un tiempo...






Guerra en Ucrania XV


a Trump le dejaban ver pero no tocar el maletín de guerra nucelar, biden ni lo ve, quien entonces controla el maletín nucelar USA? No se como funciona eso, no creo que nadie lo sepa más allá de las películas y tal. Lo que si te puedo decir es que el elevado grado de enfrentamiento si puede...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## NEKRO (14 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Y cómo van de Oxicodin, Oxicontin, Oxicodona, de opiaceos en general vamos, porque parece estar describiendo usted comportamientos típicamente occidentales, ahora bien, si le agregamos la mayor epidemia de consumo de opioides con sus devastadores secuelas ya entonces sería igual a la sociedad norteamericana, y eso seguramente en Rusia no hay.



Por rusos que conozco, lo rusos en los 90 sufrieron la epidemia de la heroina, como nosotros en los 80 y han aprendido la lección de que opioides y opiaceos lejos.


----------



## Remequilox (14 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Conocemos todas las ubicaciones de mercenarios extranjeros en Ucrania. Continuarán siendo objeto de ataques precisos, similares a la destrucción el 13 de marzo de los centros de entrenamiento en la aldea de Starichi y en el campo de entrenamiento militar de Yavorovsky. Queremos advertirle nuevamente: no habrá piedad para los mercenarios, sin importar dónde se encuentren en el territorio de Ucrania - Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia
> 
> t.me/zvezdanews/72676



Dicen que se apuntaron como 20.000 mercenarios (voluntarios los llaman) para a cambio de un sustancial precio, ir a hacer cosas malas en una guerra que no es la suya.
¿Están totalmente seguros que esos 20.000 mercenarios, todos y cada uno, dispuestos a hacer cosas malas a cambio de un sustancial precio, son todos furibundos y leales antirrusos?
Precio por precio, no importa quien pague. Para un mercenario inteligente es fácil doblar o triplicar la soldada. Y quizás incluso reduciendo riesgos.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (14 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Lo que nos importa saber es qué coño le pasa al leer
> 
> Nunca había oído una entonación tan raruna
> 
> Joder es desconcertante



Para mi lo compensa porque no se enrolla, pero tiene un motivo. 



uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Desde niño vive en un país en el que no se habla el español, es por eso. De todas maneras los hay peores, y salen continuamente en el foro. Este para mi si que es un sufrimiento, por como habla, y por lo mucho que se enrolla, enrolla y vuelve a enrollar, me saca de quicio.
> 
> Te lo dejo en el minuto 9, si no empiezas a desesperarte en dos minutos, ole por ti. Un enlace que pusieron hoy mismo.


----------



## ProfeInsti (14 Mar 2022)

* El 93% de los ucranianos apoyan a Zelenski.
* El 88% de los ucranianos creen que ganarán la guerra.
* Rusia está muy tranquila. La población apoya plenamente a Putin.
* Kiev NO está sitiada por Rusia. Es falsa la información.
* Si Putin utiliza armas de destrucción masiva , la OTAN tendrá que pensar qué hacer.
* Ucrania denuncia explosiones cerca de la central nuclear de Zaporiyia.
* Después de la guerra habrá grandes cambios socio-económicos.


----------



## HUSH (14 Mar 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> ya ni se afeita
> a ver si las imágenes del bombardeo de Paris eran verdad y se ha escondido en un bunker sin ducha ni na


----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Qué está pasando con Macron? ¿Se está haciendo pasar por Zelensky?



También le da a la cocaina?


----------



## Expected (14 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Pues fíjese usted....Los transportistas arruinando se...y nuestro Bobierno (Gobierno de Bonobos)... Se ríe de nosotros:

1.- 20.000 millones de euros para el Ministerio del Chocho. Todos muy necesarios.
2.- Para los hijos de la Logse: si el litro de Diésel valía 1€ y el 60% son impuestos...ahora que vale 2€...Cuántos euros de impuestos recauda Sánchez y sus adláteres por cada litro de Diésel?

Forrándose a nuestra costa ...


----------



## El Promotor (14 Mar 2022)

Oiga, camarada La Mano Negra.



la mano negra dijo:


> Si el ejército ruso los tratase como el ucraniano hacía con los civiles prorrusos los habrían achicharrado como a la gente de la casa de los sindicatos en Odessa.




No deje de ver este video oficial de NWOX:

*Rosety reitera el apoyo de VOX a Ucrania. "¿Por qué ha tardado tanto España en enviar armas?"*



Broootaaal.






@CEMENTITOS @Archimanguina @Scardanelli @estiercol inmobiliario @Kluster @Gonzalor @Castellano @HDR @Don Juan de Austria @Guillotin @ciberecovero @Ernesto o lo otro @keylargof @Nefersen @elena francis @Viernes_Negro4 @Archibald @Edge2 @Guanotopía @McNulty @Libre Libre Quiero Ser @Furymundo @IsabelloMendaz @kelden @Burbujo II @ccartech @crocodile @Lovecraf @honk-honk @Casino @FernandoIII @_Mickey_Mouse_ @Michael_Knight @ferrys @kenny220 @tomasjos @Mabuse


----------



## Michael_Knight (14 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Facebook marcha atrás:
> 
> No permitirá llamadas a la muerte de un jefe de estado.
> 
> ...



Menos mal que Calopez no se arruga[/QUOTE]


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Mar 2022)

VIENEN LOS MEJORES
LOS MAS REFINADOS

VAMOS, SIN JUDEN NAZIS QUE ESTA AQUELLO


Foreign Affairs Intelligence Council 
  ​


----------



## John Nash (14 Mar 2022)

“Fuck the EU”, por Antoni Puigverd


La verdad es un espejo roto, decía Espriu. Cada uno posee de ella tan solo un pequeño fragmento. Detengámonos hoy, pensando en la triste historia de Ucrania (y de




www.lavanguardia.com





Empezó con los republicanos: asesora del vicepresidente Cheney durante la ocupación de Irak; embajadora de EE.UU. ante la OTAN en el segundo mandato de Bush. *Ya entonces propugnaba la expansión de la Alianza hasta la frontera rusa. Reclamaba “bases permanentes a lo largo de la frontera oriental de la OTAN”. No todo lo que dice Putin es falso.*

Victoria Nuland es subsecretaria de Estado para Asuntos Políticos. Es determinante en las decisiones que EE.UU. toma en la crisis de Ucrania.* Su marido es el intelectual conservador Robert Kagan, cofundador de un think tank que tiene por objetivo “promover el liderazgo global estadounidense”.*

“Que se joda, la UE”, dijo en el 2014. Expresión impertinente, ahora profética: la guerra, que ya arde en el este europeo, nos causará un gran daño. *El padre de Nuland era un médico muy reputado que se cambió el apellido original, Nudelman. Los abuelos, judíos, habían emigrado a EE.UU. ¿De dónde procedían? De Ucrania.*


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Mar 2022)

Bienvenidos a la nueva República Socialista Soviética de Krivoy Rog.


----------



## Sr Julian (14 Mar 2022)

Video del ataque Ucraniano



https://theync.com/shocking-footage-documenting-the-moment-a-ukrainian-missile-fell-in-the-center-of-donetsk.htm


----------



## ferrys (14 Mar 2022)

Ojo, parece que el puerto mas importante del mundo ha parado. Shenzhen. Toda la industria parada por tiempo indefinido. Parece que en Shangai también está todo cerrado.
El aeropuerto de Shenzhen tiene bastantes vuelos cancelados.








Aeropuerto de Shenzhen (SZX) Llegadas y salidas | Skyscanner


Mantente actualizado con las llegadas y salidas del aeropuerto de Shenzhen. Recibe y encuentra la información más reciente sobre el estado de un vuelo procedente de SZX, incluyendo los retrasos y las cancelaciones.



www.skyscanner.com


----------



## Abstenuto (14 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Esa noticia es un acercamiento a la UE, porque el euro aumentaria su cotización y el dolar decae.



Sí, pero es una hostia al dólar de dimensiones colosales. Sadam Hussein tuvo la ideita de cobrar en € su petróleo. Gadafi propuso crear un dinar panafricano poco antes de que se lo cargaran. Que un gran exportador de hidrocarburos cobre en otra cosa que no sea el dólar es un torpedo en la línea de flotación de la hegemonía del dólar

Y a lo mejor Tito Putin, a la vista de lo que están haciendo sus histéricos "socios" europeos, podría tratar de renegociar y tratar de cobrar en rublos o yuanes. Ya veremos de aquí a dos años cómo está la cosa


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (14 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> También le da a la cocaina?



Eso es que El Chapo ha vuelto al negocio.


----------



## kenny220 (14 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Facebook marcha atrás:
> 
> No permitirá llamadas a la muerte de un jefe de estado.
> 
> ...



Salvó vuelva Trump, claro


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

Uno de los errores de Rusia es pensar que puede obligar a Occidente que compre sus productos mediante coacción. La de empresarios que quebraron que hubieran vendido su alma al diablo por tener esa carta ...


----------



## Rocky Balboa (14 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Fuentes por favor, no es que no te crea, pero yo tengo la mala costumbre de poner fuentes, sino antepongo un titulo que pone "Opinión".
> Se agradece lo tengas en cuenta



Si quieres te lo crees y si no quieres no, yo no te voy exigiendo fuentes ni considerándote un mentiroso.

Hala, investiga, ya que eres tan listo casi como un ruso.


----------



## rothbardiano (14 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Russian Scientists Create New Composite Materials for the Ural REC - South Ural State University (2021)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esperemos que salga un poco mejor que el ssj100, porque menudo desastre de aparato. Problemas de motores, controles, problemas eléctricos. 

Lo triste es que era un buen avión y con un poco de tiempo y dinero le podían haber arreglado los problemillas de madurez, pero como no habia dinero, lo dejaron pudrirse.

Ahora creo que ni AEROFLOT se atreve a volarlos y eso que están nuevos


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Funci-vago (14 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Qué está pasando con Macron? ¿Se está haciendo pasar por Zelensky?


----------



## Archimanguina (14 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Oiga, camarada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



les va a votar jelensjki.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Objetivos estratégicos eliminados en el glorioso e implacable proceso de desnazificación.



¿Hoy no hay fotos de gatitos?.


----------



## kelden (14 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Que se compre un caballo, ostias, ¿no quería crecimiento? pues no le va crecer ni pelo ahora.



Que asalten el Capitolio otra vez .....


----------



## fulcrum29smt (14 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Un sukhoi-25 fue alcanzado por un manpads sobre Ucrania pero milagrosamente logró aterrizar.



Milagrosamente no, ya en Afghanistan en los 80 los Su-25 Frogfoot demostraron lo duros que eran, recibían impactos de manpads Stinger y llegaban a base sin despeinarse. Logicamente no es lo mismo sobrevivir a un manpad que a un Buk, S-300, Patriot, etc...

En el blog del gran Charly015 tienes un artículo con fotos antiguas de Afghanistan y otros conflictos.

Los Su-25 encajando daños


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Mar 2022)

Eso es lo de menos, la idea del libro de Zalauda es la correcta, Alemania no podía permitirse esos blindados ni ese gasto de conbustible.

Fue la mejor contribución alemana a la victoria aliada.


----------



## NEKRO (14 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No vas al día, hoy ha llegado a 110,10 para luego perder, ahora esta en los 114,20
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 983097



Y el Brent cae un 6.6%


----------



## ProgresistaPosmoderno (14 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Por rusos que conozco, lo rusos en los 90 sufrieron la epidemia de la heroina, como nosotros en los 80 y han aprendido la lección de que opioides y opiaceos lejos.



Sí, se nota lo concienciados que están:


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

rothbardiano dijo:


> Esperemos que salga un poco mejor que el ssj100, porque menudo desastre de aparato. Problemas de motores, controles, problemas eléctricos.
> 
> Lo triste es que era un buen avión y con un poco de tiempo y dinero le podían haber arreglado los problemillas de madurez, pero como no habia dinero, lo dejaron pudrirse.
> 
> Ahora creo que ni AEROFLOT se atreve a volarlos y eso que están nuevos



Había una compañía mexicana que fue la unica pardilla que picó.


Además, la posventa del avión ruso SIEMPRE HA SIDO LO PEOR DE LO PEOR.


----------



## Bishop (14 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Ellos mismos arruinaron a los suyos*
> 
> *«No había visto la moral tan baja»: Coronel de la USAF sobre la vida militar tras el mandato de vacunación
> 
> ...



Haber _estudiao_...


----------



## Expected (14 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Ojo, parece que el puerto mas importante del mundo ha parado. Shenzhen. Toda la industria parada por tiempo indefinido. Parece que en Shangai también está todo cerrado.
> El aeropuerto de Shenzhen tiene bastantes vuelos cancelados.
> 
> 
> ...



Y eso. Empieza el ataque a Taiwán??


----------



## bonobo (14 Mar 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Pues fíjese usted....Los transportistas arruinando se...y nuestro Bobierno (Gobierno de Bonobos)... Se ríe de nosotros:
> 
> 1.- 20.000 millones de euros para el Ministerio del Chocho. Todos muy necesarios.
> 2.- Para los hijos de la Logse: si el litro de Diésel valía 1€ y el 60% son impuestos...ahora que vale 2€...Cuántos euros de impuestos recauda Sánchez y sus adláteres por cada litro de Diésel?
> ...



En el gobietno no hay bonobos, bastante fama arrastramos ya


----------



## John Nash (14 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Ojo, parece que el puerto mas importante del mundo ha parado. Shenzhen. Toda la industria parada por tiempo indefinido. Parece que en Shangai también está todo cerrado.
> El aeropuerto de Shenzhen tiene bastantes vuelos cancelados.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Mar 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Elbrus (computer) - Wikipedia
> 
> Busca info en ingles, la info en español esta desactualizada el ultimo comercial Elbrus es un bicho de 16 núcleos del 2019 a 16 nm.



De Asianometry que os va a gustar:


----------



## ferrys (14 Mar 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Y eso. Empieza el ataque a Taiwán??



Hay lockdown. Puede que Covid, puede que Taiwan. Es el puerto industrial mas importante del mundo.
Parece que también en Taiwan pasa algo. Dicen que Omicron..............



Shenzhen - Buscar con Google


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Es curioso pero todos ponen a Rusia con un PIB inferior a Italia y resulta que es el único país que prácticamente puede implementar una autarquía.



La última vez que lo hicieron aguantaron algo ma´s de 40 años, aunque también es verdad que les ha llevado 30 recuperarse de ella.


----------



## ProfeInsti (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## arriondas (14 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Ojo, parece que el puerto mas importante del mundo ha parado. Shenzhen. Toda la industria parada por tiempo indefinido. Parece que en Shangai también está todo cerrado.
> El aeropuerto de Shenzhen tiene bastantes vuelos cancelados.
> 
> 
> ...



Operación Rapto de Europa 2.0.


----------



## volador (14 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> LA TECNOLOGIA RUSA ES LA HOSTIA
> 
> NO COMO LAS MIERDAS DE LA OTAN QUE SE CAE CONTINUAMENTE...
> 
> TODOS LOS F-XX SON BASURA



De los SU-33 que acabaron como arrecife de corales en el Mediterráneo camino a Siria, alguna opinión...

Si llegan a tardar un poco más, el KUTNEZSOV tiene que poner alas a los botes salvavidas.


----------



## Charidemo (14 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


>



A dos pavos el litro, con el tipo de urbanización que hay en los USA y con el tipo de vehículo de esos lares (al menos en lo que muestran en sus pelis) es un palo de cojones diario.


----------



## Mabuse (14 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Qué está pasando con Macron? ¿Se está haciendo pasar por Zelensky?



Eso es la mirada "Acero azul" patentada en Zoolander, espero que pague derechos a Ben Stiller.






Aunque puede ser el fuego lento de Dwayne Johnson en Jumanji


----------



## Renegato (14 Mar 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Y eso. Empieza el ataque a Taiwán??



na que ayer tuvieron 66 casos más de covid y están en lockdown, no es coña ya sabes como son los chinos, por otro lado en hong kong que está al lado, si que está la cosa muy jodida en casos y muertes. No hay dios que entienda estas cosas


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

El ejército ruso captura lo que quedaba de la armada de Ucrania en Berdyansk, buques, combustible y municiones.


----------



## Impresionante (14 Mar 2022)

Movimiento okupa con Ucrania. Ya están todas

. Un grupo de okupas toma una mansión en Londres de un oligarca ruso: "¡Vosotros ocupáis Ucrania, nosotros okupamos vuestras mansiones!"


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

mateoysuguitarra dijo:


> Da la sensación de que hay mucha gente deseando ésto para desatar una guerra mundial (que parecen estar buscando incansablemente).
> 
> Veremos si la falsa bandera viene por ahí.



Pinta mal, muy mal. Si China cae en el bando Occidental a Rusia solo le quedan las nukes, si China apoya abiertamente a Rusia es occidente quien tiene un problema y gordo. En una escalada de economía de guerra China sale con muchísima ventaja en reconvertir su industria en bélica. A EEUU solo le quedan las nukes.


----------



## John Nash (14 Mar 2022)

Llegó la hora de la Fed: subirá los tipos por primera vez en 39 meses


El miércoles la Reserva Federal estadounidense (Fed) va a subir tipos. Llevaba sin hacerlo desde diciembre de 2018, 39 meses consecutivos, pero la situación macro en Estados Unidos ha llegado a un punto en el que la subida es inevitable. No tanto por la guerra de Ucrania, sino por las presiones...



www.eleconomista.es





La subida de tipos provoco la crisis de derivados subprime de 2007 en USA. Los Lehman y demás que después se propagó por el planeta como crisis inmobiliaria.


----------



## ec43 (14 Mar 2022)

*Taiwán denuncia la incursión de 13 combatientes militares chinos*

El día del encuentro en Roma entre Jake Sullivan y Yang Jiechi


14 de marzo de 2022 Actualizado en20:24 








Taiwan denuncia l’incursione di 13 caccia militari cinesi


Nel giorno dell'incontro di Roma tra Jake Sullivan e Yang Jiechi




www-lastampa-it.translate.goog


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

Los ucros en su retirada hacia Slavyansk en la zona del donbass vuelan los puentes en un intento de retrasar a las milicias y al ejército ruso


----------



## Remequilox (14 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Ojo, parece que el puerto mas importante del mundo ha parado. Shenzhen. Toda la industria parada por tiempo indefinido. Parece que en Shangai también está todo cerrado.
> El aeropuerto de Shenzhen tiene bastantes vuelos cancelados.
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya, parece ser que con el pretexto del ómicron, China ha decidido imponer sanciones silenciosas a todo el mundo mundial, bloqueando el envío de multitud de cosas que aunque tengan patente occidental, son fabricadas allí.
Supongo que aun mantendrán abierto el tren Yixinou.
Me da que debe ser una diplomática forma (estilo mandarín) de enviar una señal de "O me dejáis de presionar todos, o sus vais a enterar!"


----------



## volador (14 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Había una compañía mexicana que fue la unica pardilla que picó.
> 
> 
> Además, la posventa del avión ruso SIEMPRE HA SIDO LO PEOR DE LO PEOR.



Algunos más picaron, creo que los de BRUSEL y alguna britanica.

Lo de la empresa mexica INTERJET creo que era fué la leche. El problema no es que los aviones salieron chungetes, el problema era que no tenían servicio postventa de ningún tipo. Pedían repuestos y no llegaban, mandaban piezas a inspeccionar y no las devolvían los de Sukoi hasta meses después y mientras los aviones en tierra.

Los problemas del servicio post venta en los aviones rusos es un clásico


----------



## John Nash (14 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Los ucros en su retirada hacia Slavyansk en la zona del donbass vuelan los puentes en un intento de retrasar a las milicias y al ejército ruso



Hoy día los batallones de zapadores te montan un puente móvil en un abrir y cerrar de ojos.


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> España calienta que sales!!



España no pinta nada en esta guerra. Alguien quiere calentar oriente medio como "distracción" frente a lo de Ucrania. Repito, la guerra no es mundial si no es en muchos frentes a la vez. Lo más cerca que nos pilla de un conflicto potencial a nosotros es que se lie entre Argelia y Marruecos, en ese caso nos joden, no por la vía militar, sino la logística al tener decenas de miles cuando no centenares de miles de refugiados, que además no podremos mezclar para que no se maten entre ellos.


----------



## PutoNWO (14 Mar 2022)

Jajajjajaja Nenazis encima que vais a jugaros la vida y qué os maten, para colmo si os atacan y caen heridos, vendrá un Ucronazi y os rematará con un tiro o martillazo en la cabeza  . Es karma nada más


----------



## mazuste (14 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Así da gusto, me gusta el olor a Stalingrado por la tarde.



Esto es un comunicado de prensa de anna-news de esta mediodia:

_*"15:45 Kadyrov invitó a las fuerzas ucranianas en Mariupol a rendirse antes de la noche

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que se encuentran en Mariupol, deben rendirse
antes de la noche del 14 de marzo. Por el jefe de Chechenia Kadyrov en su canal de Telegram.

"Insto una vez más a los que están en Mariupol a que se rindan urgentemente, de lo contrario
será demasiado tarde por la noche. Les proporcionaremos seguridad. Hay 5.000 de nuestros 
mejores combatientes chechenos alrededor y dentro de Mariupol. Hagan al menos un paso*_
* de hombre, por el bien de los civiles y de la ciudad. Vuelvo a decir que por la noche será tarde".*


----------



## apocalippsis (14 Mar 2022)

Funci-vago dijo:


>





Age-restricted adult content. This content might not be appropriate for people under 18 years old. To view this media, you’ll need to log in to Twitter. Learn more 


Que asco dan los yanquiess.


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Ya he dicho 20 veces que ese avión usa Raytheon, Honeywell y PW...chupate esa, as de la manga...
> 
> Hay 5 construidos y ahí se van a quedar por muchos años.
> 
> ...



La alta tecnología y patentes son básicamente occidentales, japonesas y cada vez más chinas. El resto es un erial.


----------



## Funci-vago (14 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> “Fuck the EU”, por Antoni Puigverd
> 
> 
> La verdad es un espejo roto, decía Espriu. Cada uno posee de ella tan solo un pequeño fragmento. Detengámonos hoy, pensando en la triste historia de Ucrania (y de
> ...



Al final, la puta basura neocon que ahora está más activa entre los memocratas que entre los republicanos.


----------



## Funci-vago (14 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Age-restricted adult content. This content might not be appropriate for people under 18 years old. To view this media, you’ll need to log in to Twitter. Learn more
> 
> 
> Que asco dan los yanquiess.



En cambio cuando casi se lo follan los negros no lo restringieron.


----------



## El Tuerto (14 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Ojo, parece que el puerto mas importante del mundo ha parado. Shenzhen. Toda la industria parada por tiempo indefinido. Parece que en Shangai también está todo cerrado.
> El aeropuerto de Shenzhen tiene bastantes vuelos cancelados.
> 
> 
> ...



Oficialmente es por COVID.

Otra patada en los huevos a la cadena de suministro global. Es un win win lo de Rusia y China. Hay que estar muy ciego o muy abducido para no ver que el actual imperio se está desmoronando.

*China’s tech hub Shenzhen locks down 17.5 million residents, closing Apple factories and risking chaos in global supply chain*
*Apple supplier Foxconn said it halted production in Shenzhen as the city tackles an Omicron outbreak.









China is tackling its worst COVID outbreak since the pandemic began


And the fallout could upend international supply lines




fortune.com




*


----------



## ProfeInsti (14 Mar 2022)

* Terroristas intentan atacar la Planta de Enriquecimiento de
Combustible Fordow de Irán, y fueron capturados.
* EEUU avisa a sus aliados de que China está dispuesta a ayuda con armas a Putin.
* Coronel de EE.UU: "No había visto la moral tan baja tras el mandato de vacunación"
* El NOM de "Bush Padre" será en el año 2022.
* Cambia la historia, cambian los mapas, cambia todo.
* Los Cisnes Negros van a ser cada vez más grandes y más frecuentes.


----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


>



¿Y los mantenimientos de las flotas?


----------



## Xan Solo (14 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Hoy día los batallones de zapadores te montan un puente móvil en un abrir y cerrar de ojos.



Sí, pero con el pifostio de la caravana enorme de suministros, vete tú a saber donde están los putos pontones?
Alguien se acuerda? Dimitri?
Buf, ya si eso, mañana...
Beeeno, pues pasaremos con alguna chapuza, si total...

Los ruskys en eso me parecen muy españoles, por lo chapuceros que somos todos.


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

volador dijo:


> Algunos más picaron, creo que los de BRUSEL y alguna britanica.
> 
> Lo de la empresa mexica INTERJET creo que era fué la leche. El problema no es que los aviones salieron chungetes, el problema era que no tenían servicio postventa de ningún tipo. Pedían repuestos y no llegaban, mandaban piezas a inspeccionar y no las devolvían los de Sukoi hasta meses después y mientras los aviones en tierra.
> 
> Los problemas del servicio post venta en los aviones rusos es un clásico



Madre mía, y el viaje inaugural con la prensa a bordo, no te acuerdas que se estrelló?










Accidente del Sukhoi Superjet 100 en Indonesia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Pacos para todo.


----------



## delhierro (14 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> ¿Y los mantenimientos de las flotas?



Los haran los rusos, son muy mañosos. Lo importante es que dejaran de pagar. Es un pequeño comienzo para devolver las sanciones.

Ten en cuenta que no van a volar con todos, los vuelos son reducidos debido al bloqueo por occidente. Tu fijate en que cortan la pasta de los "alquileres" el jodido es el casero.


----------



## Xan Solo (14 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> ¿Y los mantenimientos de las flotas?



Los mantenimientos se hacen de dos formas: una, canibalizando -un clásico-.
Otra, ingeniería inversa. Los ruskis llegaron a copiar un B29 pieza a pieza... aunque les salió un poquito más gordo, porque el tipo de acero y las medidas de tornillos que usaban eran distintos. Así que lo copiaron "a la rusa". Funcionaba bien, pero era un poco más pesado. O sea, menos autonomía.

Por otro lado, los persas seguían teniendo en el aire los magníficos Tomcat... y no tenían ni una sóla pieza de recambio Siempre hay maneras.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (14 Mar 2022)

El Tuerto dijo:


> Oficialmente es por COVID.
> 
> Otra patada en los huevos a la cadena de suministro global. Es un win win lo de Rusia y China. Hay que estar muy ciego o muy abducido para no ver que el actual imperio se está desmoronando.
> 
> ...



A ver si vamos a tener que renegociar las sanciones no sea que salgamos escaldados…


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Ni Europa necesita a Rusia ni Rusia a Europa para subsistir. Se apoyarán en China y Europa buscará nuevos proveedores. O acaso en Europa no se podía vivir sin el telón de acero. A corto plazo habrá problemas de suministro en productos concretos. A medio plazo habrá nuevos proveedores.



Lo que va a ocurrir es que entrarán en pelea el resto del mundo por adquirir los recursos. En este caso "parece" que China ha ido implantándose en África, Iberoamérica, Oriente Medio y Asia, pero está por ver la capacidad de occidente de expulsar a China de esos sitios, que lo mismo podría ser ninguna ... o mucha. En definitiva, en una Guerra Fría II el resto del mundo lo tiene jodido.

De hecho lo mismo la medida económica más relevante en los próximos años de China en vez de su crecimiento del PIB podría ser como anda su tasa de paro.


----------



## ccartech (14 Mar 2022)

Por sacrificar a "su" gente


----------



## rejon (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Facebook marcha atrás:
> 
> No permitirá llamadas a la muerte de un jefe de estado.
> 
> ...



Zuckerberg nunca me ha parecido demasiado listo, aunque también es verdad que esa fue una de las razones por la que se hizo rico.


----------



## Ulisses (14 Mar 2022)

14/03/2022 20:25 (actualizado: 14/03/2022 20:53)
27504
Putin señaló al Primer Ministro de Israel la bárbara acción de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Donetsk
*Putin señaló al primer ministro israelí Bennett el bárbaro bombardeo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el centro de Donetsk*





© RIA Novosti / Alexéi Nikolski
Ir al banco de fotos
el presidente ruso vladimir putin
Leer ria.ru en
*MOSCÚ, 14 de marzo - RIA Novosti. *El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, y el primer ministro israelí, Naftali Bennet, discutieron durante una conversación telefónica la situación en torno a la realización de una operación especial para proteger las repúblicas de Donbass, informa el servicio de prensa del Kremlin.
Cabe señalar que la llamada se realizó por iniciativa de la parte israelí.

"En este contexto, Vladimir Putin llamó la atención sobre la nueva acción bárbara del ejército ucraniano: el ataque con misiles de hoy contra el barrio central de Donetsk con municiones de racimo, que provocó numerosas bajas entre los civiles de la ciudad", dice el informe.
A su vez, Bennett informó al presidente de Rusia sobre los contactos recientes sobre asuntos ucranianos con los líderes de otros estados. Putin también compartió con él una valoración del proceso de negociación entre los representantes ruso y ucraniano, que se desarrolla estos días en formato de videoconferencia.


----------



## NEKRO (14 Mar 2022)

ProgresistaPosmoderno dijo:


> Sí, se nota lo concienciados que están:





ProgresistaPosmoderno dijo:


> Sí, se nota lo concienciados que están:











El consumo de drogas en el mundo


El consumo de drogas en el mundo es una actividad que tiene numerosas perspectivas, causas y consecuencias. Más allá de que cada droga tiene su particular




elordenmundial.com


----------



## John Nash (14 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo que va a ocurrir es que entrarán en pelea el resto del mundo por adquirir los recursos. En este caso "parece" que China ha ido implantándose en África, Iberoamérica, Oriente Medio y Asia, pero está por ver la capacidad de occidente de expulsar a China de esos sitios, que lo mismo podría ser ninguna ... o mucha. En definitiva, en una Guerra Fría II el resto del mundo lo tiene jodido.
> 
> De hecho lo mismo la medida económica más relevante en los próximos años de China en vez de su crecimiento del PIB podría ser como anda su tasa de paro.



Tras la crisis financiera de 2007 China se hizo con gran cantidad de activos europedos. También tienen T Bonds en cantidad suficiente para poner en dificultades las finanzas usanas.


----------



## delhierro (14 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Esto es un comunicado de prensa de anna-news de esta mediodia:
> 
> _*"15:45 Kadyrov invitó a las fuerzas ucranianas en Mariupol a rendirse antes de la noche
> 
> ...



Pues a ver si es verdad. Los ucranianos no pueden rendirse, porque estan metidos en medio de las tropas nazis.

De momento ( por lo que podemos ver ) hay poca infantería , salvo la de las milicias del Donestk que no tienen material muy moderno. Si realmente hay 5.000 chechenos , armados como se ven en otros videos....pues adelante.

Parece que si estan dentro.



Los rojos los rusos, los azules los nazis. A los chechenos les va más el rollo mediaticos, así que veremos más videos.


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Se le ha ido la olla...



Lo he dicho antes. ¿Y los mantenimientos?. No se yo, montar en un Airbus sin los mantenimientos recomendados por el fabricante creo que no sea "recomendable". Lo veremos a partir de un par de años.


----------



## hartman (14 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Por sacrificar a "su" gente



haran la peli pronto con will smith en el papel de zelensky.


----------



## pirivi-parava (14 Mar 2022)

Habría que ver cuantos carros USA y marines van


----------



## ccartech (14 Mar 2022)

Es una compra con seguro anti robo / destrucción parcial y total. ?

Kiev afirma que la OTAN defenderá los convoyes de armas a Ucrania contra Rusia


----------



## Eneko Aritza (14 Mar 2022)

Nuevo mapa de Mariupol


----------



## John Nash (14 Mar 2022)

Qué putada!









Flash del mercado | ElEconomista.es


Ibex 35, Ibex, MCE, IGBM, Mercado continuo Español, Analisis tecnico, recomendaciones, estrategias, Bolsagora, analisis tecnico, serivcios, asesor bursatil, asesor bolsa, flash del intradia,Indice General de Madrid, Bel 20, Bel, Dax 30, Dax, Cac 40, Cac, FTSE, FTSE 100, PSI 20, PSI, MIB...



www.eleconomista.es






*Los inversores que apostaron contra Rusia acertaron, pero no están cobrando*

Cuando Rusia comenzó su invasión de Ucrania, Jennifer Stockman apostó contra los agresores. La inversora, de 38 años, compró* opciones de venta en un fondo vinculado a Rusia* utilizando sus cuentas personales en Fidelity Investments y TD Ameritrade, de Charles Schwab.
La apuesta parecía ganadora. El rublo se desplomó junto con los fondos cotizados en bolsa vinculados a los valores rusos cuando otras naciones impusieron sus sanciones. Pero ahora, con el mercado de valores ruso congelado y los valores que rastrean los activos rusos detenidos, Stockman y otros inversores que ejecutaron los mismos movimientos no pueden cobrar.


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> A Sanchez no le atenderá nadie al teléfono, porque es un mentiroso y un caradura. Eso lo sabe cualquier persona con un mínimo de inteligencia a estas alturas.



Lo mismo lo tenemos viendo vídeos de Zelenski con envídia y diciéndo: "A pesar de ser más joven, es más bajo, es más feo, está menos en forma, ¿Por qué a él lo mira el mundo y a mi no? ...


----------



## Kluster (14 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> - A ver, hijoPutin, que has entrado en un país sin invitación. Tienes 3 días para empezar a salir por las buenas. De lo contrario aceptaremos la invitación de Ucrania para entrar a sacarte por la malas.
> 
> En algún momento tendremos que hacer algo así.
> 
> Y lo sabéis.



Ya estás tardando. Suerte y al toro.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (14 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Unos invasores tan "malos" que hasta las visilleras con bebés a cuesta pueden salir a insultarlos.
> 
> Atila, Gengis Kan y las hordas turcas se hace pis de la risa en el cielo (o en el infierno, o donde sea que estén).



¿que iban a hacer? ¿abrir fuego contra las visilleras? se supone que es una campaña de "desnazificacion". Hoy en dia no es como en la Edad Media, hasta la abuela mas analogica de esas te saca un video con el movil y lo tienes ya rulando no solo por Twitter, por Telegram, viber, VK y otras redes rusas. Es muy dificil tapar con un dedo las "malas practicas" de guerra en el siglo XXI y en el mundo globalizado. Ya no solo importa imponerte por la fuerza, tambien intentar convencer de que no eres un monstruo para ganarte la opinion publica. Y en el caso de Rusia que sabe que no tiene nada que hacer contra la maquina mediatica en control de Occidente, mas aun tiene que cuidarse, cualquier error puede destrozar su reputacion. Y tampoco puede permitirse una mala imagen en las redes ucranianas. Si de verdad quieren la neutralidad o la alianza con Ucrania, tienen que controlar bastante esas acciones.


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Esto es un comunicado de prensa de anna-news de esta mediodia:
> 
> _*"15:45 Kadyrov invitó a las fuerzas ucranianas en Mariupol a rendirse antes de la noche
> 
> ...



Un forero llamado Priede al que hice una pregunta sobre la situacion de los civiles de Mariupol al ver un video disparando a edificios residenciales me dejó en la duda que el ejercito ruso este disparando contra estos edificios porque podria haber gente. Pregunto: alguien sabe cual es la situacion de los civiles en Mariupol? La ciudad ha sido desalojada o hay rehenes? no estarán disparando contra civiles (espero que no)?








Rusia logra unir todas la líneas del frente y embolsa dos territorios, en el Donbás y en el este de Kiev


Un plan sin fisuras.....meparto:meparto:meparto:meparto:meparto: Ucrania no se va a rendir jamas. Es posible que algun año llegen a dominar el este de Dnieper, es posible que lleguen a ocupar las ciudades de esa zona. Pero lo que jamas van a poder hacer es mantener una ocupacion efectiva. Las...




www.burbuja.info





Algun dato para corroborar? @Zhukov @Seronoser ? Alguien?
pd: puto editor no me deja poner directamente el post de Priede cojones

Dice esto: 
" Civiles tiene que haber. Bueno, no lo sé. No me creo que haya 2,5 millones de refugiados ucranianos, es imposible manejar una masa así. Ayer veía un hilo donde salía un inglés que viajó a Kiev y sólo se encontró con filmaciones de gente en la calle posando de que se iban, en la estación de tren, en las calles. Sin embargo los trenes estaban vacíos."


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

El Tuerto dijo:


> Oficialmente es por COVID.
> 
> Otra patada en los huevos a la cadena de suministro global. Es un win win lo de Rusia y China. Hay que estar muy ciego o muy abducido para no ver que el actual imperio se está desmoronando.
> 
> ...



COVID o no COVID ese es el dilema,
Y la próxima vez los usanos igual no amenazan tan alegremente


----------



## Azrael_II (14 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Movimiento okupa con Ucrania. Ya están todas
> 
> . Un grupo de okupas toma una mansión en Londres de un oligarca ruso: "¡Vosotros ocupáis Ucrania, nosotros okupamos vuestras mansiones!"



No han ocupado una causa de Soro, Rotshchild o Rokefeller, ni liberado un MC Donald en 100 años (y no hablo de gitanos, travelers , haitianos, Jamaicanos sino okupas) y en esta guerra ya están okupando propiedades privadas. Están teledirigidos, espero que los rusos manden a desokupas o bien a drogatas y que la líen parda


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (14 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> ¿Y los mantenimientos de las flotas?



Lo que les sobra a los rusos son tecnicos e ingenieros acostumbrados a solucionar problemas con lo que tengan a mano.

Y lo que les falta son powerpointistas.


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo he dicho antes. ¿Y los mantenimientos?. No se yo, montar en un Airbus sin los mantenimientos recomendados por el fabricante creo que no sea "recomendable". Lo veremos a partir de un par de años.



Gñe gñe eso son inventos de las marcas, los rusos lo apañamos todo con productos del huerto, gñe gñe.


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El ejército ruso captura lo que quedaba de la armada de Ucrania en Berdyansk, buques, combustible y municiones.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 983391
> Ver archivo adjunto 983392
> ...



No les va a hacer falta para nada cuando ya no tengan puertos.


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Pues supongo que será como en Argentina: Porque la producción de aceite de girasol español del 2022 ya está vendido y la cosa tiene pinta de que no vamos a recibir el ucraniano reservado.


----------



## Abstenuto (14 Mar 2022)

Los yanquis saben perfectamente que toda posibilidad de que Rusia colapse pasa sí o sí por la colaboración de China en el estrangulamiento

Y me parece que Xi no va a estar por la labor


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> ¿Y los mantenimientos de las flotas?



Se canibalizan piezas o se mandan a China para que las copien, probablemente muchas de esas piezas se fabrican en China.


----------



## midelburgo (14 Mar 2022)

niraj dijo:


> t.me/boris_rozhin/32292
> El número de civiles muertos en Donetsk como resultado del acto terrorista Ucraniano aumentó a 23. Estos no son datos definitivos.
> 
> [Forwarded from no Oficial Bezsonov]
> ...



Para las proximas elecciones españolas los partidos deberian, tras estar debidamente informados, poner en sus agendas si estan a favor de la integracion de estos salvajes en la Union Europea.


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Lo que les sobra a los rusos son tecnicos e ingenieros acostumbrados a solucionar problemas con lo que tengan a mano.
> 
> Y lo que les falta son powerpointistas.



Con lo que tenían a mano puentearon el MD aquél que se estrelló en Barajas y mira.


----------



## niraj (14 Mar 2022)

[Forwarded from Militarist]
China firmó un contrato de 10 mil millones de dólares con Arabia Saudita. para la construcción de una refinería en China, las materias primas para las cuales actuará el petróleo ruso. Al mismo tiempo, los saudíes aún ignoran las llamadas de Biden para aumentar la producción de petróleo


----------



## arriondas (14 Mar 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Los mantenimientos se hacen de dos formas: una, canibalizando -un clásico-.
> Otra, ingeniería inversa. Los ruskis llegaron a copiar un B29 pieza a pieza... aunque les salió un poquito más gordo, porque el tipo de acero y las medidas de tornillos que usaban eran distintos. Así que lo copiaron "a la rusa". Funcionaba bien, pero era un poco más pesado. O sea, menos autonomía.
> 
> Por otro lado, los persas seguían teniendo en el aire los magníficos Tomcat... y no tenían ni una sóla pieza de recambio Siempre hay maneras.



Más los subterfugios de rigor, que seguro que ya están en marcha.


----------



## JAGGER (14 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> El matón USA se piensa que puede estar toda la vida "castigando" a unos y otros, a diestro y siniestro, como el que "imparte justicia" universal o algo así. Que se ande con ojo que ahora mismo China tiene armas al menos igual de poderosas que USA, y no estoy hablando de nada militar. Si es que la economía se puede decir que no es algo militar.



Ni saben hacer portaaviones. Qué manera de hacer el ridículo.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (14 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Age-restricted adult content. This content might not be appropriate for people under 18 years old. To view this media, you’ll need to log in to Twitter. Learn more
> 
> 
> Que asco dan los yanquiess.



Qué asco da toda esta patulea de eunucos dramatizando como histéricas, haciendo de todo - incluso de lo más serio - una teatralización. Un episodio de Netflix o HBO. Su política espectáculo tiene perfectamente correspondencia en estos comediantes y actores de medio pelo.

No hay nada de eso por la contraparte rusa. Un comunicado del Ministerio de Defensa al día. A veces otro del de Exteriores. Sobriedad y una política de revaluar la palabra: es decir, respaldarla con los hechos, que es la única manera en que la palabra significa algo. En Occidente la palabra no vale nada, es todo ruido, parloteo, postureo, redes sociales, algo que significa una cosa y su contraria sin apenas contradicción. La acción limpia, sincera, inequívoca, devuelve su realidad al lenguaje. Como cuando Brecht saludaba la entrada de los blindados rusos en Berlín en 1953: ya no hay palabrería, no hay sentimentalismo torticero, uso espurio de lo mejor del ser humano para usarlo en lo peor. Ya sólo hay la limpieza de la fuerza y la realidad. 

Y los amigos de la confusión a ladrar y a seguir con su ruido.


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

A Macrón con una sudadera y sin maquillaje, vamos, ya tendria que ser el último ser humano de la Tierra para que eso suceda.


----------



## Azrael_II (14 Mar 2022)

Ya están sobornando. Fijaros que pinta la banderita rusa como diciendo "soy patriota, no a la guerra"

Empezarán con mensajes light y más adelante con la misma propaganda que occidente.

No va a colar porqué están avisando de todos los rusos fuera de sus fronteras


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (14 Mar 2022)

Algunos se la juegan en Rusia contra la propaganda












Demonstrant brøt seg inn i direktesending på statlig russisk TV – VG Nå: Nyhetsdøgnet


Demonstrant brøt seg inn i direktesending på statlig russisk TV, melder nyhetsbyrået Reuters.




direkte.vg.no


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

Los militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se refugian en las zonas residenciales de Odessa

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de la brigada mecanizada 28 desplegaron vehículos blindados en zonas residenciales de Odessa.

Hoy tanques T-64BV y BMP-2 están ubicados cerca de la ópera y en el monumento al Gobernador General de Novorossiysk Duke de Richelieu en Primorskaya.


----------



## Dylan Leary (14 Mar 2022)

In the meantime, the Battle of Sugar began in Moscow stores.


----------



## mazuste (14 Mar 2022)

Se que esto se ha sido tema de discordía en el hilo, pero el ucraniano Rostislav Ishchenko 
ofrece un análisis muy sobrio de por qué Rusia no pudo actuar antes de lo que lo ha hecho,
por ejemplo en 2014. Osease, que no lo hizo porque simplemente no podía, y si lo hubiera
hecho, lo que vemos ahora es lo que habría convertido el esfuerzo en desastre hace 8 años.
Rostislav Ishchenko sobre la guerra en Ucrania


----------



## volador (14 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Madre mía, y el viaje inaugural con la prensa a bordo, no te acuerdas que se estrelló?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, menudo desastre, pero en este caso no fue culpa del avión, más bien fue culpa del piloto que empezó a bacilar con el avión y entre bacile va y vacile viene, perdió la conciencia espacial y acabo volando contra un montaña.


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (14 Mar 2022)

ASB Military News on Gab: 'Azov battalion and Ukrainian military positions c…'


ASB Military News on Gab: 'Azov battalion and Ukrainian military positions currently getting decimated by Russian MRLS in Kharkov'




gab.com













ASB Military News on Gab: 'Ukrainian military strikes Donetsk city centre, t…'


ASB Military News on Gab: 'Ukrainian military strikes Donetsk city centre, the capital of the self-proclaimed independent republic of Donetsk — 23 civilians dead and dozens injured after Ukrainian Tochka-U intercepted as it was heading into the city centre. Not a word of condemnation by the UN...




gab.com


----------



## Evangelion (14 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Con lo que tenían a mano puentearon el MD aquél que se estrelló en Barajas y mira.



Veo rescatando de los desguaces Tupolev 154 para ponerlos en marcha, los rusos tienen ingenieros de 70 años alcoholizados que los pondrían en marcha...mucho mejor que un airbus 320 nuevo de trinca.
¡Ah¡ el legendario T 154... ese avión legendario...en los accidentes aereos.


----------



## Impresionante (14 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> No han ocupado una causa de Soro, Rotshchild o Rokefeller, ni liberado un MC Donald en 100 años (y no hablo de gitanos, travelers , haitianos, Jamaicanos sino okupas) y en esta guerra ya están okupando propiedades privadas. Están teledirigidos, espero que los rusos manden a desokupas o bien a drogatas y que la líen parda



Precisamente has dado en la clave.

Todos estos movimientos organizados globalistas y sorosianos siempre tienen un objetivo, y cuidan muy bien de no morder la mano que les da de comer


----------



## Dylan Leary (14 Mar 2022)

Of the 10 humanitarian corridors today worked only 7. I managed to save about 4,000 citizens - Iryna Vereshshkuk

▪ Kyiv region - 2028 people from the settlements of Gostomel, Nemishaevo, Vorzel, Dmitrovka, victory were rescued.

▪Lugan region - 1780 people from settlements Severodonetsk, Popasna, Mountain, Rubizhne, Kreminna, Lisichansk are rescued.

▪ The accounts continue to unreal the column with a humanitarian cargo to Mariupol. However, the same route was able to leave almost 150 cars of Mariupols. Now they are provided with all necessary help.

▪ The ukraine continues to fight for citizens taken from captivity. Remains in captivity in Russian fascists Melitopol Mayor Ivan Fedorov. There is still an unknown destiny of the Dniproordan Mayor Eugene Matveev, whom the occupants were stolen on March 13. Leaves in captivity in Gostomel on Glass Plants Rescuer Olica Danchenko.

▪ As soon as the occupiers of the Melitopol district of the Council are accepted by Sergey Nikolayevich. The search was carried out by 8 people, took documents Sergei Nikolaevich, all mobile decks and demanded passwords to them. After that, he was taken away in an unknown direction.


----------



## Cosmopolita (14 Mar 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Ni Europa necesita a Rusia ni Rusia a Europa para subsistir. Se apoyarán en China y Europa buscará nuevos proveedores. O acaso en Europa no se podía vivir sin el telón de acero. A corto plazo habrá problemas de suministro en productos concretos. A medio plazo habrá nuevos proveedores.



Rusia y China duermen en la misma cama pero tienen diferentes sueños. Veo a China apretando a Moscú en tratados de comercio y bastante.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Hay lockdown. Puede que Covid, puede que Taiwan. Es el puerto industrial mas importante del mundo.
> Parece que también en Taiwan pasa algo. Dicen que Omicron..............
> 
> 
> ...



Son zonas infectadas de gente que no ha visto al covid nunca y el virus puede galopar entre esa población mientras que en España lo raro es encontrar a alguien no lo haya pasado ya.


----------



## keylargof (14 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> In the meantime, the Battle of Sugar began in Moscow stores.



Ya empiezan los rusos a disfrutar del conunismo, gran alegría!


----------



## Impresionante (14 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Veo rescatando de los desguaces Tupolev 154 para ponerlos en marcha, los rusos tienen ingenieros de 70 años alcoholizados que los pondrían en marcha...mucho mejor que un airbus 320 nuevo de trinca.
> ¡Ah¡ el legendario T 154... ese avión legendario...en los accidentes aereos.



Los analfabetos de consola no atisbais ni un poco lo que significa la fiabilidad.

Los que hemos viajado en aviones rusos en el interior de África damos fe de la fiabilidad brutal frente a la tecnología masiva.

Ya sé que los que llamáis a la grúa para que los cambien la rueda no sabéis ni de lo que hablo


----------



## arriondas (14 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Ya están sobornando. Fijaros que pinta la banderita rusa como diciendo "soy patriota, no a la guerra"
> 
> Empezarán con mensajes light y más adelante con la misma propaganda que occidente.
> 
> No va a colar porqué están avisando de todos los rusos fuera de sus fronteras



Dinerito, dinerito... Que se lo digan a Ivan Urgant y a Maxim Galkin. Algunas caretas han comenzado a caerse, en los medios de comunicación y la farándula.


----------



## Bartleby (14 Mar 2022)

Lo de blanquear el nazismo, aquí por partida doble









Mariúpol, el Guernica de Ucrania: 2.200 civiles muertos en la destrucción de la ciudad


El ejército ruso impide escapar a los ciudadanos que siguen con vida. Están sin agua, luz ni calefacción.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Llegó la hora de la Fed: subirá los tipos por primera vez en 39 meses
> 
> 
> El miércoles la Reserva Federal estadounidense (Fed) va a subir tipos. Llevaba sin hacerlo desde diciembre de 2018, 39 meses consecutivos, pero la situación macro en Estados Unidos ha llegado a un punto en el que la subida es inevitable. No tanto por la guerra de Ucrania, sino por las presiones...
> ...



Ahí van los primeros obuses usanos, pronto los europeos. Que mejor manera de joder al mundo que crear una recesión en occidente con alta inflación. Más de uno va a descubrir que es vivir como en los 80.


----------



## otroyomismo (14 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ahora ....y después de la guerra...como consigan identidades le van a dar caza.
> 
> 
> Polonio por aquí , polonio por allá.



me acabo de acordar de esta:


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

Comienza otra noche en Jarkov...


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Vaya, parece ser que con el pretexto del ómicron, China ha decidido imponer sanciones silenciosas a todo el mundo mundial, bloqueando el envío de multitud de cosas que aunque tengan patente occidental, son fabricadas allí.
> Supongo que aun mantendrán abierto el tren Yixinou.
> Me da que debe ser una diplomática forma (estilo mandarín) de enviar una señal de "O me dejáis de presionar todos, o sus vais a enterar!"



Va a subir el paro en China.


----------



## El amigo (14 Mar 2022)

mirkoxx dijo:


> *El comandante militar Poddubny escribe*:
> 
> “Cerca de Kiev, la derrota de las fortificaciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania continúa. La ironía de la historia es que ahora el régimen de Kiev está utilizando la infraestructura de ingeniería soviética, los ZKP, que se construyeron para repeler un ataque de la OTAN, y ahora son el objetivo de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. Los ingenieros soviéticos las construyeron para durar. Tenemos que tener muy en cuenta esto. La artillería enemiga trabaja en toda la zona y se dirige especialmente a los paracaidistas en Gostomel y a las formaciones rusas que se encuentran en las cercanías de la carretera Kyiv-Zhitomir.
> 
> ...



Propaganda rusa.


----------



## Impresionante (14 Mar 2022)

niraj dijo:


> t.me/boris_rozhin/32292
> El número de civiles muertos en Donetsk como resultado del acto terrorista Ucraniano aumentó a 23. Estos no son datos definitivos.
> 
> [Forwarded from no Oficial Bezsonov]
> ...



Son salvajadas sanas


----------



## ussser (14 Mar 2022)

Hay dos stratotanker y un rivet joint patruyando la frontera occidental de Ucrania.


----------



## Azrael_II (14 Mar 2022)

Off topic o no tando

Muchas veces criticamos a los islámicos sunitas por el hecho de serlo, pero hay que diferenciar entre wahabitas drogados petrodolarizdos y la gente común

El crimen de Abeer Qasim Hamza, de 14 años de edad, se presenta hondamente repugnante, por la *alevosía, la premeditación, la frialdad y el sadismo. La violaron soldados estadounidenses y después mataron a toda su familia

"La venganza iraquí"* la precisión cirujana de un grupo decidido que puede palidecer a cualquier servicio secreto. Fueron a por ellos.

Al principio, el Ejército de EEUU echó la culpa a la insurgencia. Un traductor militar estadounidense le dijo a Mahdi Obeid Saleh, primo de Abeer, que “eso les pasaba por dar cobijo a terroristas”.

Y la verdad del asunto se comenzó a saber cuando miembros del Consejo Muayahidín de la Sura, una de las seis organizaciones suníes islámicas que en Irak luchaban contra la ocupación, se vengaron de los sucedido a Abeer.

Mataron a un integrante del mismo cuerpo militar, David J. Babineau, y decapitaron a otros dos: Kristian Menchaca y Thomas Lowell Tucker. Fue entonces cuando un soldado habló a un consejero castrense


* Se viene la venganza de Odessa *


----------



## Dylan Leary (14 Mar 2022)

No, it's not North Korea, it's Russia

People are in queues for sugar, fight for promotive goods and very asking each other in social networks not to purchase about stock.


----------



## Edge2 (14 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Comienza otra noche en Jarkov...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 983455



La calima...


----------



## Evangelion (14 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Los analfabetos de consola no atisbais ni un poco lo que significa la fiabilidad.
> 
> Los que hemos viajado en aviones rusos en el interior de África damos fe de la fiabilidad brutal frente a la tecnología masiva.
> 
> Ya sé que los que llamáis a la grúa para que los cambien la rueda no sabéis ni de lo que hablo



Menudo troll estás hecho.
Nada como viajar en un Ilushin de transporte de ala alta convertido en avión de línea para saber lo que es el valor ( bueno en realidad la inconsciencia más que el valor)


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## EGO (14 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> In the meantime, the Battle of Sugar began in Moscow stores.



Ej ke rusia ba ha salir fortalesida de ehta crisih....


----------



## John Nash (14 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Ahí van los primeros obuses usanos, pronto los europeos. Que mejor manera de joder al mundo que crear una recesión en occidente con alta inflación. Más de uno va a descubrir que es vivir como en los 80.



Va a echar de menos vivir como en los 80. Los recursos perdidos no volverán. Ya no esta occidente primero y el resto del mundo después.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (14 Mar 2022)

El Tuerto dijo:


> Oficialmente es por COVID.
> 
> Otra patada en los huevos a la cadena de suministro global. Es un win win lo de Rusia y China. Hay que estar muy ciego o muy abducido para no ver que el actual imperio se está desmoronando.
> 
> ...



Pensé lo mismo. La excusa es el covid, pero la razón real es cortar los suministros a los otánicos.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (14 Mar 2022)

Cuando los pro rusos miran a Rusia, en aras de buscar un verdadero lugar con libertad de expresion, no se sabe en que estan pensando. Sabemos que en Occidente hay un grave problema, pero parece que en Rusia tampoco estan para dar muchas lecciones sobre censura al resto del mundo. Cinismo.


----------



## Demodé (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## apocalippsis (14 Mar 2022)

Pues si que lo veo, veo el futuro, veo un misilaco dirigido justo en la aduana polaca-ucraniana con un camioncete cargado de pepinicos otanicos, pero uno gordo marcando la rayita enmedio.

Rusia podría apuntar contra convoyes que trasladan armas a Ucrania | HISPANTV


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Demodé (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## dabuti (14 Mar 2022)

Pivot UCRANIANO que juega en ESPAÑA la arma sobre Donetsk y Lugansk: "El Ejército ucraniano arrasaba con todo y no hemos visto esos muertos en la tele


LA OTAN Y LA UE MIENTEN EN TODO, afirma el PÍVOT NACIDO EN JARKOV. https://www.larazon.es/deportes/baloncesto/20220313/q4z4tylkvjb77elrq6srzduk6m.html...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## pemebe (14 Mar 2022)

Para que veamos de donde venimos:






OHCHR_eighth_report_on_Ukraine.pdf







www.ohchr.org





*Informe sobre la situación de los derechos humanos en Ucrania: 15 de diciembre de 2014*

7. A pesar del Protocolo de Minsk del 5 de septiembre, que incluía un alto el fuego como parte de un plan de paz de 12 puntos, los bombardeos y escaramuzas han continuado.

16. Más de un millón de personas han abandonado la región afectada por el conflicto, bien desplazadas dentro de Ucrania, bien buscando refugio u otro estatus legal en los países vecinos. 

17. Un año después del inicio de las protestas de Maidan, apenas se ha avanzado en la rendición de cuentas por las violaciones de derechos humanos cometidas en ese contexto. En Odesa, la primera causa penal sobre desórdenes masivos en el centro de la ciudad el 2 de mayo se presentó ante el Tribunal del Distrito Prymorskyi de Odesa, que celebró su primera sesión el 27 de noviembre, mientras que la investigación previa al juicio sobre la muerte de 48 personas el 2 de mayo sigue en curso.

20. Se ha informado de avances limitados en la investigación iniciada por el Ministerio del Interior, la Fiscalía General y el SBU *sobre más de 300 casos de bombardeo indiscriminado de zonas residenciales* desde el comienzo del año. En algunos casos, los grupos armados iniciaron sus propias "investigaciones" sobre el bombardeo indiscriminado de los territorios bajo su control, por ejemplo en el bombardeo del patio de una escuela de Donetsk el 5 de noviembre.


38. *El bombardeo indiscriminado de zonas edificadas continuó con más de 100 incidentes registrados sólo en noviembre.* Por ejemplo, el 5 de noviembre, el bombardeo de un campo de fútbol escolar en Donetsk causó la muerte de dos personas, entre ellas un niño, y heridas a cuatro niños; el 14 de noviembre, el bombardeo de Horlivka (región de Donetsk) causó la muerte de cinco civiles, entre ellos dos niños, y heridas a 12; el 18 de noviembre, el bombardeo de la aldea de Toshkivka (región de Luhansk) causó la muerte de tres civiles y heridas a cuatro, entre ellos dos niños; el 25 de noviembre, el bombardeo de un minibús en Donetsk causó la muerte de dos personas y heridas a ocho. De las 285 mujeres asesinadas en la región de Donetsk hasta el 25 de noviembre, 116 murieron después del alto el fuego del 5 de septiembre. En ninguna ocasión ninguno de los grupos armados ni el Gobierno han asumido la responsabilidad de las muertes de civiles. El Gobierno afirma que sólo abre fuego en respuesta a los ataques de los grupos armados y que nunca ataca zonas residenciales. 

Teniendo en cuenta que la poblacion total era de 5,2 millones se ha desplazado más del 20% de la población.

Hay multiples informes de la ONU con muertes de civiles:

Ejemplo: UAReport20th_EN.pdf

4. El ACNUDH registró 87 víctimas civiles relacionadas con el conflicto en el este de Ucrania (15 muertos y 72 heridos) entre el 16 de agosto y el 15 de noviembre de 2017, lo que supone un descenso del 48% en comparación con el período del informe anterior, del 16 de mayo al 15 de agosto.


----------



## Impresionante (14 Mar 2022)

En respuesta al ataque con misiles contra CIVILES hoy en Donetsk, el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia anunció que las Fuerzas Armadas INHABILITARÁN, es decir, destruirán, las empresas que forman parte del complejo industrial-militar ucraniano.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> In the meantime, the Battle of Sugar began in Moscow stores.


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

Que se ande con cuidadín este aprendiz de demócrata que los MP no se andan con chiquitas y alguno le va a hacer alguna pregunta de cuya respuesta a lo mejor se tiene que arrepentir luego.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (14 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Si que puede salir un poco mas caro aunque no lo creo, la estructura y los motores ya los fabrican ellos, queda una parte de la avionica, pero si son capaces de hacer toda la electrónica de cazas de 5 generación también pueden hacer la electrónica de un avión comercial, puede que les retrase un poco los planes pero de poder pueden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




En equipos militares prima más la fiablidad ante golpes, temperaturas, Gs, etc... que la rápidez del microprocesador, además esos microprocesadores que citas son de uso general, para determinadas cosas se usan procesadores especializados en determinadas tareas que no son programables.


----------



## Zhukov (14 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Un forero llamado Priede al que hice una pregunta sobre la situacion de los civiles de Mariupol al ver un video disparando a edificios residenciales me dejó en la duda que el ejercito ruso este disparando contra estos edificios porque podria haber gente. Pregunto: alguien sabe cual es la situacion de los civiles en Mariupol? La ciudad ha sido desalojada o hay rehenes?* no estarán disparando contra civiles* (espero que no)?



Mariupol tenía medio millón de habitantes y ni idea de cuánta gente hay en la ciudad, pero aunque sea la mitad de esa cifra ...

Por desgracia así es, se dispara contra los edificios. Como en Volnovakha, no hay otra. Los civiles se refugian en los sótanos y los ukronazis, en este caso los de Azov, se apostan en los pisos altos, creo por ver fotos de satélite que es porque no tienen campos de tiro, en algunos barrios.

en el parte de ayer de mi blog (ver firma) se informaba de que en los suburbios de Kiev hacen lo mismo, pero al ser el terreno más despejado se apostan en los pisos bajos para que las balas de las ametralladoras cubran un área mayor (cuando el cañón está paralelo al suelo)

"Las fuerzas enemigas ocupan posiciones en las viviendas sin evacuar a sus moradores (los civiles se refugian en los sótanos, y los soldados ucranianos apostados en las plantas bajas). "

No se puede recurrir a bombardeos de forma generalizada, aunque sí se han "planchado" posiciones de artillería, así que la ciudad se limpia bloque por bloque con pelotones de infantería apoyados por tanques, que disparan en tiro directo sus cañones contra las ventanas o azoteas desde donde viene el suelo

Es brutal, pero al estar los civiles refugiados en los sótanos no corren peligro. En cualquier caso, las víctimas civiles se consideran aceptables a la alternativa de que mueran muchos más por hambre y sed, o sean asesinados por los Azov. Cuanto antes se acabe la batalla menos morirán en conjunto.

Por lo menos se están evitando aplicar a rajatabla las tácticas que se usaron en la batalla de Grozny, se evita el uso sistemático de arrojar granadas dentro de habitaciones y a los sótanos. Esto crea el problema de que los ukranazis se puedan refugiar en los sótanos para usar a los civiles como escudos humanos, pero vamos, tarde o temprano tendrán que salir de la madriguera.

Por lo que he visto en la tele rusa hoy, me ha comentado la abuela que los rusos han conseguido fragmentar la defensa en bolsas aisladas y miles de civiles han podido huir por pasillos de evacuación, lo que facilita la limpieza.

No sé cómo estará la situación hoy. He perdido el tiempo calentándome con un hijo de puta en otro hilo de este foro, sigo enfermo y no he podido ponerme al día.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Mar 2022)

Nos mean y dicen que llueve…avión yankee entrando en espacio ruso …por el este de Rusia…


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Pensé lo mismo. La excusa es el covid, pero la razón real es cortar los suministros a los otánicos.



Está la cosa como para cambiar ahora de portátil.


----------



## Dylan Leary (14 Mar 2022)

A woman with an anti-war poster broke into the ester of news of the Main Russian Federal Channel. She was already taken to the department - the administrative case is threatened.

Female name Marina Ovatnikova, she is a staff of the state "first channel" (https://tsn.ua/ato/u-pryamiy-efir-g...s-divchina-iz-zaklikom-zupiniti-viynu-2009449 .html) And itself worked for propaganda. On the eve, she explained why he dared to protest: her mother - Russian, father - Ukrainian.


----------



## amcxxl (14 Mar 2022)

Después del ataque al sitio de pruebas de Yavoriv en Ucrania, todavía siguen llegando nuevos videos de extranjeros que estaban allí. Esta vez, se destacó a *un militante de habla francesa que, con lágrimas en la voz*, remueve las consecuencias del ataque y relata que sus amigos murieron en la base destruida.


----------



## Silvia Charo (14 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Cuando los pro rusos miran a Rusia, en aras de buscar un verdadero lugar con libertad de expresion, no se sabe en que estan pensando. Sabemos que en Occidente hay un grave problema, pero parece que en Rusia tampoco estan para dar muchas lecciones sobre censura al resto del mundo. Cinismo.



Tremendérrima milf. Lo siento por ella y su familia.


----------



## tomasjos (14 Mar 2022)

No me j*d*. No se puede ser más ridículo y más progre.


BHAN83 dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (14 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Eso es que El Chapo ha vuelto al negocio.



ÓRALE, GÜEI. ESO EXPLICA QUE RECIENTEMENTE HAYA SIDO VISTO ANIMANDO A LOS TOMATEROS DE CULIACÁN.
¿SABÍA QUE ANA GABRIEL ES NIETA DE UN CHINO QUE TAMBIÉN SE ESCAPÓ DE LOS USA?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## mazuste (14 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Un forero llamado Priede al que hice una pregunta sobre la situacion de los civiles de Mariupol al ver un video disparando a edificios residenciales me dejó en la duda que el ejercito ruso este disparando contra estos edificios porque podria haber gente. Pregunto: alguien sabe cual es la situacion de los civiles en Mariupol? La ciudad ha sido desalojada o hay rehenes? no estarán disparando contra civiles (espero que no)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por lo que se a estas horas, los disparos a los pisos altos y tejados son dirigidos a los puestos
de francotiradores instalados en esas viviendas y azoteas. Si había vecinos, no lo sabemos. 
Por supuesto que no había tantos civiles, y los cortes a modo tarta realizados previamente
han terminado por aislar a las unidades nazis. Los del ejercito ya se estaban escaqueando
según se hacían los cortes de las zonas residenciales.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (14 Mar 2022)

Demodé dijo:


>



Grandes los armenios. Un pueblo leal, combativo y pobre, muy pobre. Pero con ellos sucede como en la fábula del zorro y el erizo. El zorro sabe muchas cosas; pero el erizo sabe la más importante. Y los armenios saben al menos quiénes son sus enemigos.

Aquí ni sabemos por dónde nos viene el viento.


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Cuando los pro rusos miran a Rusia, en aras de buscar un verdadero lugar con libertad de expresion, no se sabe en que estan pensando. Sabemos que en Occidente hay un grave problema, pero parece que en Rusia tampoco estan para dar muchas lecciones sobre censura al resto del mundo. Cinismo.



¿Pero quién coño mira a Rusia "en aras de buscar un verdadero lugar con libertad de expresion"? ¿Estamos tontos o qué?


----------



## Meñakoz (14 Mar 2022)

Episodio inédito en la televisión pública rusa. Durante la emisión de las noticias una mujer ha irrumpido en directo en el plató con un cartel en el que se podía leer: «Parad la guerra. No creáis en la propaganda. Os están mintiendo».


----------



## Pinovski (14 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> ¿Pero quién coño mira a Rusia "en aras de buscar un verdadero lugar con libertad de expresion"? ¿Estamos tontos o qué?



Pregunta en este foro a los follaputinos. Haberlos haylos. Aunque ultimamente llevan unos dias en la cueva despues de la euforia inicial de la paja de la blitzkrieg...


----------



## Octubrista (14 Mar 2022)

Ya comenté que en cualquier momento empezarían a anunciar muertes por "accidente" de militares de la OTAN, y que algunos, en realidad, mueren en territorio ucraniano.

De momento dicen que son "ex"... ellos sabrán.


----------



## amcxxl (14 Mar 2022)

9º regimiento de la NM DPR en las batallas por Mariupol. 
Un BTR-4 abandonado está en el video.


 RT Exclusivo El 9º Regimiento de la Milicia Popular de la RPD está realizando una limpieza de los batallones nacionales en las cercanías de Mariupol. POV del larguero RT @FilatovCorr. 



El ejército ruso destruyó las posiciones de los cañones autopropulsados "Gvozdika" de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de las instalaciones de soporte vital. Las posiciones de tiro de los cañones autopropulsados 2S1 "Gvozdika" se abrieron en las inmediaciones de las instalaciones de soporte vital más importantes (central térmica de Chernihiv e instalaciones de tratamiento de agua). La batería fue suprimida por ataques precisos del batallón de obuses. Un arma fue destruida por un impacto directo.


----------



## Kluster (14 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Ahí van los primeros obuses usanos, pronto los europeos. Que mejor manera de joder al mundo que crear una recesión en occidente con alta inflación. Más de uno va a descubrir que es vivir como en los 80.



Ni de coña vamos a volver a vivir como en los 80.

OJALÁ.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (14 Mar 2022)

Este UAV ruso perdido puede deberse a la interferencia ucraniana de los sistemas satelitales de navegación global (GNSS) alrededor de sus sitios SAM. Ha habido alguna evidencia de que esto ha estado circulando en varios foros de servidores de Discord desde el comienzo de la guerra. Los rusos ya saben 1/ 


 



Una transmisión reciente de la Asociación de viejos cuervos indicó que un bloqueador de $ 250 que usa dispositivos electrónicos estándar puede abordar los sistemas de navegación satelital GPS, Glonass, BeiDou y Galileo simultáneamente. Lo que Rusia puede hacer para abordar estas tácticas de interferencia ucranianas es otra cosa. 2/fin


----------



## workforfood (14 Mar 2022)

La UE se ha quitado el disfraz y no es más que la OTAN, es decir el lacayo de Estados Unidos. Alemania siendo un país ocupado siempre le ha agradecido a Estados Unidos que no destruyera su industria, aunque se llevaron muchas patentes, Alemaria se recuperó muy rápido de su derrota total en la segunda guerra mundial gracias a Estados Unidos y con Japón pasó lo mismo dos lacayos que apoyan en todo a Estados Unidos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Ya comenté que en cualquier momento empezarían a anunciar muertes por "accidente" de militares de la OTAN, y que algunos, en realidad, mueren en territorio ucraniano.
> 
> De momento dicen que son "ex"... ellos sabrán.



Es un clásico de la OTAN…no tienen mucha imaginación…


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## crocodile (14 Mar 2022)

Meñakoz dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 983471
> 
> 
> 
> Episodio inédito en la televisión pública rusa. Durante la emisión de las noticias una mujer ha irrumpido en directo en el plató con un cartel en el que se podía leer: «Parad la guerra. No creáis en la propaganda. Os están mintiendo».



Los yankees traspasan fronteras financiando campañas.


----------



## Peineto (14 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> “Fuck the EU”, por Antoni Puigverd
> 
> 
> La verdad es un espejo roto, decía Espriu. Cada uno posee de ella tan solo un pequeño fragmento. Detengámonos hoy, pensando en la triste historia de Ucrania (y de
> ...



Están todos, incluido Robert KAGANOVICH. Plato único, fabada hasta vomitar.


----------



## keylargof (14 Mar 2022)

El centro urbano de Kharkiv está quedando muy desnazificado. Los pro-rusos de allí tienen que estar muy contentos de que les liberen


----------



## tomasjos (14 Mar 2022)

Si la defensa de Mariupol se ha fragmentado en bolsas, no les puede quedar más de tres o cuatro días hasta que se queden sin municiones. 

Eso libera tropas para otros frentes, supongo que será Nikolaiev el siguiente punto a ocupar, y luego Odessa. Cerrar el mar Negro y a partir de ahí centrarse en cerrar la bolsa del este.


----------



## arriondas (14 Mar 2022)

Lo de "lentos" es un clásico en la ex-URSS, a la hora de referirse a los estonios. Anda que no han hecho y hacen chistes sobre ellos.

Piojos resucitados, que habría dicho mi abuela. Se creen finlandeses bis, los "sextos escandinavos", y todo eso. Pero luego son los que van a la fresa a Finlandia como los españoles iban a la vendimia a Francia.


----------



## Anti globalista (14 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Van a acabar con los nazis por el método de matar a toda la población, qué puta vergüenza que Europa esté permitiendo esto.



a ver no os flipeis, si hubiera gente en esos edificios estarían las calles llenas de coches y aparcamientos, no se ven

edificio ocupado por militares y batallones paramilitares

CIRCULEN


----------



## midelburgo (14 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> España no pinta nada en esta guerra. Alguien quiere calentar oriente medio como "distracción" frente a lo de Ucrania. Repito, la guerra no es mundial si no es en muchos frentes a la vez. Lo más cerca que nos pilla de un conflicto potencial a nosotros es que se lie entre Argelia y Marruecos, en ese caso nos joden, no por la vía militar, sino la logística al tener decenas de miles cuando no centenares de miles de refugiados, que además no podremos mezclar para que no se maten entre ellos.



No entiendo la ultima frase. Sobre todo, mezclalos, del roce surge el cariño.


----------



## ZARGON (14 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Propaganda rusa.



Es mucho más digna que la otanica


----------



## amcxxl (14 Mar 2022)

Actualización del mapa de situación - Batalla por #Mariupol-
Primeras líneas estimadas (2000h)
DPR/RF controla todas las partes al este del río
Espero que se mantengan allí, y que la parte occidental + sur entre ->









#FLASH—#MARIUPOL—Mariupol ha sido desbloqueada para la evacuación de civiles, lo que indica que las fuerzas #nazis de #Ucrania|han sido reprimidas en focos de resistencia en toda la ciudad, y la situación, particularmente en la #orilla izquierda (este) del río #Kalmius es administrado por #Rusia.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (14 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Y ud por qué tiene nick inglés?
> 
> Es tonto, incoherente, gilipollas, o las tres cosas?
> 
> Dimitri, ponte Dimitri Popov o algo así, ligarás más.



Que use la lengua del imperio, no me impide decir la realidad de este. ¿ no te computa verdad?


----------



## workforfood (14 Mar 2022)

Después de la segunda guerra mundial se barajó la posibilidad de dejar a Alemania en un estado rural una gran Albania. Las pollas negras que mamaron de las bases americanas yankis y que se les permitió volver a ser una potencia industrial, han condenado a Europa ser una colonia yanki.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (14 Mar 2022)

Casi dos pelotones de T-80 capturados por los ucranianos. Parece que los rusos están teniendo problemas con el barro.






Atacar en la temporada del lodo fue, literalmente, el mayor error de Hitler en el momento de su invasión Barbarroja de Rusia en 1941. Putin hizo lo mismo Ahora recuerde a los "Expertos" que dijeron que no haría una diferencia para el ejército ruso. En serio, ¿alguno ha admitido que estaba equivocado? 








Dos tanques T-80BV, que quedaron atascados en el barro, fueron abandonados por el ejército ruso en #Chernihiv Oblast.



5 tanques rusos atascados en el barro. Ahora están capturados por los ucranianos y pronto comenzarán a destruir a los ocupantes rusos.




Este es un terreno extremadamente difícil para luchar una vez que sales de las carreteras principales y estás en el campo. Cualquier terreno abierto es a menudo barro hasta la cintura y los bosques a menudo tienen árboles tan juntos que no pueden pasar vehículos a través de ellos. Además, los trenes de suministro golpean a los rusos






La temporada del barro llamó. Decía: NO, no puedes recuperar tus MBT,
@mfa_russia
Lo que se atasca en el lodo en Ucrania, pertenece a Ucrania. Y llegará a Rusia, el extremo puntiagudo primero....


----------



## dabuti (14 Mar 2022)

RECORDANDO LA LIBERTAD DE LA OTAN..............









El coste de la "guerra contra el terror": más de 900.000 muertos, 8 billones de dólares y pérdida de libertades - RTVE.es


Analizamos el coste para EE.UU. de la guerra contra el terror en el 20º aniversario de los atentados del 11-S - RTVE.es



www.rtve.es


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (14 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Actualización del mapa de situación - Batalla por #Mariupol-
> Primeras líneas estimadas (2000h)
> DPR/RF controla todas las partes al este del río
> Espero que se mantengan allí, y que la parte occidental + sur entre ->



Qué poquito va quedando ya. Se supone que esta noche vencía el ultimatum de los chechenos para entrar con todo, ¿no?


----------



## montytorri (14 Mar 2022)

Israeli government websites crash after ‘massive’ cyberattack, officials say


Users unable to reach sites with gov.il extension for an hour, as National Cyber Directorate reportedly declares state of emergency over incident




www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Eneko Aritza (14 Mar 2022)

Mapa a las 20:00 parece que los de Donbas dominan toda la parte este de Mariupol


----------



## Dylan Leary (14 Mar 2022)

The White House responded to rumors that China allegedly agreed to provide military assistance to the Russian Federation.

Biden administration spokesman Jen Psaki gave a press conference in which she said that China would face "serious consequences" if it helps Russia during the invasion of Ukraine. In particular, economic sanctions.

He added that the US currently sees no sign of de-escalation from Russia as part of its attack on Ukraine.


----------



## KosovojeSrbija (14 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Casi dos pelotones de T-80 capturados por los ucranianos. Parece que los rusos están teniendo problemas con el barro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



POR QUE ESCRIBES ASÍ SUBNORMAL, NO VES QUE OCUPAS MEDIA PÁGINA.


----------



## Hermericus (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hal8995 (14 Mar 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Grandes los armenios. Un pueblo leal, combativo y pobre, muy pobre. Pero con ellos sucede como en la fábula del zorro y el erizo. El zorro sabe muchas cosas; pero el erizo sabe la más importante. Y los armenios saben al menos quiénes son sus enemigos.
> 
> Aquí ni sabemos por dónde nos viene el viento.




No te jode. Por el interés te quiero Andrés. Se despegaron de los rusos para occidentalizarse y si no llega a ser por ellos tenían la guerra perdida en NK y quien sabe hasta donde hubieran llegado


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (14 Mar 2022)

KosovojeSrbija dijo:


> POR QUE ESCRIBES ASÍ SUBNORMAL, NO VES QUE OCUPAS MEDIA PÁGINA.



Porque los tweets tapan el texto, y hay gente que no sabe inglés o le da pereza usar el traductor.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (14 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Han sido numerosas las provocaciones de los cazas rusos en los últimos tiempos invadiendo el espacio aéreo de la Alianza. La última hace una semana en Suecia (no son pero para el caso los podemos considerar como los nuestros). No se hace por capricho, sino para comprobar los sistemas. Marruecos el año pasado hizo algo similar en España.



Y dí la verdad hombre, no cuesta nada, eso también lo hacen los paises de la OTAN acercándose a las fronteras Rusas. Se hace simplemente para calibrar la respuesta, los scrambles y las emisiones electromágneticas de los radares de descubierta y los SAMs.


----------



## keylargof (14 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



Que grande, que se jodan los basurientos genicidas chinos


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> El centro urbano de Kharkiv está quedando muy desnazificado. Los pro-rusos de allí tienen que estar muy contentos de que les liberen


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (14 Mar 2022)

Auditor de calidad de DCMA disecciona los graves fallos de mantenimiento en los vehículos rusos, así como su gran enemigo: el barro y la lluvia | Burbuja.info

*Este es un hilo que explicará las malas prácticas implícitas de mantenimiento de camiones del ejército ruso basadas en esta foto del par de neumáticos traseros derechos de un sistema de misiles y pistola con ruedas Pantsir-S1 debajo y las implicaciones operativas durante la temporada de lodo en Ucrania.*



*Por el pecado de ser el chico nuevo, yo era el auditor de calidad de DCMA a cargo del "programa de ejercicio de vehículos" FMTV del Ejército de los EE. UU. en el contratista que los fabricó desde mediados de la década de 1990 hasta mediados de la década de 2000. Luego obtuvimos más chicos nuevos. Forma abreviada: Los camiones militares necesitan ser... 2/*


*...girado y movido una vez al mes por razones de mantenimiento preventivo.

En particular, desea probar el sistema central de inflado de aire de neumáticos (CTIS) para ver si las líneas tienen fugas o si hay nidos de insectos o alimañas que bloquean el sistema.

Controlador CTIS y diagrama CTIS

3/*


*Una de las razones más importantes para el reposicionamiento, según los representantes de logística de TACOM, fue que la luz solar directa envejece las llantas de los camiones. El reposicionamiento de los camiones en estacionamientos cerrados evita que gran parte de este sol se pudra y el CTIS mantiene flexibles los flancos de los neumáticos. 4/ 



Cuando dejas neumáticos de camiones militares en un solo lugar durante meses. Las paredes laterales se pudren o se vuelven quebradizas, de modo que el uso de un ajuste de presión de llanta bajo para cualquier distancia apreciable hará que las llantas fallen catastróficamente a través de rasgaduras. Ver video inicial: 5/*




*Ahora mire las mismas paredes laterales del neumático Pantsir-S1 después de que los ucranianos intentaron remolcarlo o sacarlo del lodo. El neumático trasero derecho se desmoronó porque las rasgaduras eran demasiado grandes para que el CTIS se mantuviera aireado. Nadie ejerció ese vehículo durante 1 año. 6/*




*Hay una gran implicación a nivel operativo en esto. Si el ejército ruso fuera demasiado corrupto para ejercer un Pantsir-S1. Eran demasiado corruptos para ejercer los camiones y AFV con ruedas ahora en Ucrania. Los rusos simplemente no pueden arriesgarse fuera de la carretera durante la temporada de Rasputitsa/Mud 7/

Y hay evidencia fotográfica de esto. Hay 60 (+) camiones del ejército ruso abarrotados y estacionados en este lecho elevado de la carretera para evitar el destino del Pantsir-S1 empantanado en lodo. 8/*





*Dados los niveles demostrados de corrupción en el mantenimiento de camiones. Es imposible que haya suficientes neumáticos en el sistema logístico del ejército ruso. Por lo tanto, su parque de AFV / camiones con ruedas está tan limitado por la carretera como lo estaban las columnas del ejército ruso en la Primera Guerra Ruso-Finlandesa. 9/*




*Lo que eso significa es que, mientras y donde sea, está sucediendo la primavera Rasputitsa. El frente de ataque del ejército ruso tiene un AFV de tres ruedas de ancho. Cuando los ucranianos pueden bloquear la carretera con vehículos ATGM destruidos. Pueden moverse por cualquier lado de la carretera como Fins en 1939. 10/*





*...destruyendo columnas de camiones rusos. Crimea es un desierto y las zonas costeras del sur de Ucrania son más secas. Así que no estamos viendo esto allí. Pero en otros lugares, los rusos tienen un gran problema para las próximas 4-to-6 semanas. 11/Fin*
https://twitter.com/TrentTelenko/status/1499164291991314435?s=20&t=oCLctPtX-nn6gLrNb8WSBw


----------



## MAEZAL (14 Mar 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> Parece mentira que siendo este un foro de economía algunos defiendan la autarquía.



No sería una elección sería una posición.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (14 Mar 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> No te jode. Por el interés te quiero Andrés. Se despegaron de los rusos para occidentalizarse y si no llega a ser por ellos tenían la guerra perdida en NK y quien sabe hasta donde hubieran llegado



Cierto. La primavera de colorines quedó en un coitus interruptus en Armenia. Y de ahí la debacle en Nagorno Karabaj. Pero por muy traidora que sea esa minoría política en Armenia (como en Ucrania o Georgia), en este caso cualquier armenio de a pie entiende que no hay posibilidad de que exista Armenia sin Rusia. No Rusia = No Armenia. Y así se ha quedado la OTAN en Yereván: a medio desenfundar y con la mano en los calzoncillos.


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> El centro urbano de Kharkiv está quedando muy desnazificado. Los pro-rusos de allí tienen que estar muy contentos de que les liberen



Si se la queda Rusia ya pueden esperar sentados la "reconstrucción".


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (14 Mar 2022)

KosovojeSrbija dijo:


> POR QUE ESCRIBES ASÍ SUBNORMAL, NO VES QUE OCUPAS MEDIA PÁGINA.



Yo os lo pondría con una fuente de mayor tamaño si esta porqueria de foro lo permitiera en vista del culo en llamas que se os queda a los amigos turco-mongoles


----------



## Guzmán de Berga (14 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Pinta mal, muy mal. Si China cae en el bando Occidental a Rusia solo le quedan las nukes, si China apoya abiertamente a Rusia es occidente quien tiene un problema y gordo. En una escalada de economía de guerra China sale con muchísima ventaja en reconvertir su industria en bélica. A EEUU solo le quedan las nukes.



Estados Unidos tiene toda una muralla de sangre que va desde Donetsk hasta Portimao.


----------



## Bartleby (14 Mar 2022)

Estoy viendo a Ferreras en Al Rojo Vivo. Con es posición inclinado hacia adelante,con las tetas apoyadas en la mesa y sacando el aliadometro, viendo que bloques de aliados se pueden configurar en la Tercera Guerra Mundial. España tendría el mismo peso que Teruel Existe.


----------



## ferrys (14 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Después del ataque al sitio de pruebas de Yavoriv en Ucrania, todavía siguen llegando nuevos videos de extranjeros que estaban allí. Esta vez, se destacó a *un militante de habla francesa que, con lágrimas en la voz*, remueve las consecuencias del ataque y relata que sus amigos murieron en la base destruida.



Que nadie se extrañe que estos pargelitas "veteranos" de matar follacabras llegaron a Ucrania y se han pasado diez días de TikTok, whatsapp, etc. Ahora los rusos no es que tengan su ubicación, tienen la de sus padres, novias, amigos, hasta la talla de bragas de sus hermanas.
Vaya peña. Ahora a llorar y a mandar mensajitos a Francia parguela.


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Estoy viendo a Ferreras en Al Rojo Vivo. Con es posición inclinado hacia adelante,con las tetas apoyadas en la mesa y sacando el aliadometro, viendo que bloques de aliados se pueden configurar en la Tercera Guerra Mundial. España tendría el mismo peso que Teruel Existe.



Tiene usted un estómago de acero, no soporto la visión de ese cerdo ni medio segundo.


----------



## JOS1378 (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (14 Mar 2022)

¿Recuerdas lo que he estado hablando sobre los AFV y camiones con ruedas rusas en la temporada de barro? Los rusos están limitados por la carretera y solo pueden atacar a los ucranianos en un frente de tres tanques de ancho y kilómetros de largo. La decisión de Putin de atacar durante la temporada de barro es cuando perdió.


----------



## Impresionante (14 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Auditor de calidad de DCMA disecciona los graves fallos de mantenimiento en los vehículos rusos, así como su gran enemigo: el barro y la lluvia | Burbuja.info
> 
> *Este es un hilo que explicará las malas prácticas implícitas de mantenimiento de camiones del ejército ruso basadas en esta foto del par de neumáticos traseros derechos de un sistema de misiles y pistola con ruedas Pantsir-S1 debajo y las implicaciones operativas durante la temporada de lodo en Ucrania.*
> 
> ...



Otro troll?


----------



## niraj (14 Mar 2022)

[Forwarded from PLATONOVA | Z]
el ministro del interior de Turquía, Suleiman Soylu, quien anteriormente llamó a los partidarios de abandonar El C-400" con retraso mental", concedió una entrevista a la publicación (Erdoğan modeli dünyaya örnek oluyor) Sabah, en el que afirmó que "Turquía no se ha rendido ante la globalización". Una declaración extremadamente vívida y antiglobalista. Citaré: 

" Turquía no se ha rendido a la globalización. Al mismo tiempo, estableció bien las relaciones comerciales regionales que la historia le presentó. ( ... ) Si Turquía se "entregara" a la globalización, es decir, a los clubes globales, a los países Campeones del mundo, se encontraría en una situación más difícil que Ucrania. Habríamos incurrido en grandes gastos" 

➡" todos vemos la quiebra de la ONU, la OTAN y las organizaciones globales en el mundo. Ya no tienen valor [influencia]. Lo he estado diciendo durante años. También creo que Europa como comunidad no tiene sentido. Europa está gobernada por las reglas de Soros. Ella obedece las reglas de Soros. Lo digo muy claramente, ningún país en el mundo aceptará a Soros más. Soros es responsable de todos los niños que murieron en la guerra(...) Mire el problema de Ucrania, Soros está allí desde el principio. Es un asesino".

Y todavía muy importante:

"Rusia vio (...) la presión de los Estados Unidos. Veremos si es una nueva guerra fría o algo así, pero es la quiebra de la globalización".


Es decir, de hecho, el ministro del interior turco dijo que:
hubo un colapso de la globalización 
Estados Unidos está detrás del conflicto), Soros también es culpable de desestabilizar a Ucrania
▪Turquía va por su propio camino

# Geopolítica # Soros # Turquía 
@dplatonova


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Si la defensa de Mariupol se ha fragmentado en bolsas, no les puede quedar más de tres o cuatro días hasta que se queden sin municiones.
> 
> Eso libera tropas para otros frentes, supongo que será Nikolaiev el siguiente punto a ocupar, y luego Odessa. Cerrar el mar Negro y a partir de ahí centrarse en cerrar la bolsa del este.



Antes de terminar la invasión de Ucrania estimo que se habran "exiliado" de Ucrania no menos de 5 millones de personas, camino de los 10 en unos meses. El 25% de la población. Efectivamente, va a quedar una Ucrania totalmente desnazificada.


----------



## keylargof (14 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Mira, al menos eres coherente justificas los crímenes de guerra de cualquier bando. Dentro de tu repugnancia como ser humano algo tenías que tener.


----------



## ferrys (14 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Antes de terminar la invasión de Ucrania estimo que se habran "exiliado" de Ucrania no menos de 5 millones de personas, camino de los 10 en unos meses. El 25% de la población. Efectivamente, va a quedar una Ucrania totalmente desnazificada.



No se preocupe que los rusos se quedan.


----------



## mazuste (14 Mar 2022)

Dicen que los spetzna ya comenzaron el asalto final.
Operación nocturna con gafas de visión nocturna + asalto en helicóptero
a todas y cada una de las posiciones localizadas e identificadas de Azov 
(tejados, alturas y locales en barrios civiles) con los equipos especiales
dedicados a cada una de dichas posiciones.
Es un salto rápido y sin piedad.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (14 Mar 2022)

Parece claro que esto va muy en serio, la verdad es que nos podemos ver en un conflicto muy importante y peligroso.

*El periodista estadounidense de Fox News Benjamin Hall, herido a las afueras de Kiev*

Benjamin Hall, periodista de la cadena estadounidense Fox News, ha resultado herido a las afueras de Kiev, donde se encontraba cubriendo el conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania tras la invasión. La directora ejecutiva de Fox News Media, Suzanne Scott, ha confirmado la información en un comunicado en el que añade que, por el momento, se cuenta con un "nivel mínimo de detalles" sobre la salud de Hall. "Ben está hospitalizado y nuestros equipos en el terreno están trabajando para recopilar información adicional a medida que la situación se desarrolla rápidamente", ha señalado Scott. La directora ejecutiva ha incidido en que la seguridad de todos los empleados destinados a Ucrania y las regiones circundantes es la "principal prioridad y de suma importancia" para la cadena.

El domingo, durante un ataque en las afueras de la capital de Ucrania, falleció el periodista y excolaborador de _The New York Times_ Brent Renaud. Según las autoridades ucranias, otro profesional de la comunicación también resultó herido durante ese mismo asalto. (Fox News)









Última hora de la guerra en Ucrania, en directo | Rusia suspenderá el envío de gas a Finlandia desde este sábado


Moscú asegura que la ofensiva para controlar la región de Lugansk “está a punto de completarse” | Casi 2.000 ucranios se han rendido en la acería Azovstal, según el Kremlin | Kiev denuncia al menos 20 muertos en bombardeos rusos en el este del país




elpais.com


----------



## keylargof (14 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> ¿Recuerdas lo que he estado hablando sobre los AFV y camiones con ruedas rusas en la temporada de barro? Los rusos están limitados por la carretera y solo pueden atacar a los ucranianos en un frente de tres tanques de ancho y kilómetros de largo. La decisión de Putin de atacar durante la temporada de barro es cuando perdió.



La operación militar más oligofrénica de la historia


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (14 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> La operación militar más oligofrénica de la historia



Pero recuerda, todo es parte del plan. Se atascan en el barro para depistar (?)


----------



## Mabuse (14 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Lo de blanquear el nazismo, aquí por partida doble
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creo recordar que el Guernica de Ucrania es el bombardeo en el merrcado de Donestk. Todo lo malo que le ocurra al perpetrador del artículo será merecido.


----------



## Peineto (14 Mar 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Hay dos stratotanker y un rivet joint patruyando la frontera occidental de Ucrania.



Como todos los días. Remeros, hay que ahorrar combustible, necesitamos más combustible...


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> No entiendo la ultima frase. Sobre todo, mezclalos, del roce surge el cariño.



Pues que en Polonia podrías recibir refugiados ucranianos y rusos sin ningún problema en mezclarlos entre ellos y en España, ante un conflicto argelino-marroquí recibirías refugiados marroquíes y argelinos, que si los mezclas habrá follón.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (14 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Pésima noticia para ucranianos y rusos. A ver, de primero de estrategia: Nunca seas el campo de batalla de intereses de potencias extranjeras. Que todo esto al final sea un treatrillo del conflicto real entre China - EEUU es algo que estamos intuyendo desde la página 1. Si así fuera al final Putin no es tan astuto como lo pintáis.



No sé cómo quedará, ahora se está diciendo de todo, de si está ganando Rusia, si está perdiendo, que si EEUU está ganando con las sanciones y venderá a la UE, otros diciendo que pueden pactar China-India-Rusia que daría un vuelco al orden internacional, pero si intuyo que a EEUU le está interesando otra especie de 2ª guerra fría con China por sus declaraciones y el querer ver a Rusia débil o muy débil, y si ganan a China ya tendrían pues su orden mundial aunque sea mediocre - que ya lo viene siendo - , de todas formas tengo muchas dudas que puedan. Y si lo consiguiesen tendrían que volver un poco a lo Trump y lo que era Occidente hace décadas, pero el rumbo no está siendo así.


----------



## amcxxl (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## apocalippsis (14 Mar 2022)

El diario francés ‘Le Figaro’ se “pregunta” si es Marruecos el que está detrás de la entrada masiva de ilegales en las pequeñas ciudades españolas (desde el siglo XV) en suelo africano.

“La pequeña ciudad de 85.000 habitantes de la costa del Norte de África (Melilla), que ha sido española por largos siglos, está sometida a una presión sin precedentes”.

“Desde hace varios días, miles de inmigrantes intentan y logran burlar el dispositivo anti-intrusión de Melilla. Si los viajeros esperan entrar en un suelo legalmente "europeo" y pedir asilo, muchos analistas ven la mano de Rabat detrás de ellos.”

“El empuje de la inmigración africana parece haberse acelerado repentinamente: el miércoles y el jueves,* 871 migrantes lograron entrar en la ciudad,* mientras que en todo 2021 se han registrado miles de entradas “existosas” Ayer mismo, el dispositivo anti-intrusión de la Comandancia de la Guardia Civil detectó un numeroso grupo de migrantes compuesto por miles de ellos”


----------



## JOS1378 (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## tomasjos (14 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> ¿Pero quién coño mira a Rusia "en aras de buscar un verdadero lugar con libertad de expresion"? ¿Estamos tontos o qué?



Es que aquí la peña no se entera. Rusia es una autocracia heredera de los zares y de Bizancio, se ha explicado mil veces. No son un modelo de nada, pero su defensa aquí se hace por dos cosas:

Occidente no tiene derecho a destruirá y ocuparla para quedarse con sus recursos y someter a su población al nefando liberalismo anglosajón - con ventaja la ideología más nefasta de la faz de la tierra, que combina el racismo nazi con la explotación del capitalismo más depredador - popularcapitalismo- en términos de PPCC - y la alienación de la dictadura sovietica, a través de técnicas de ingeniería social, combinado con la degeneración ética y moral - el llamado progresismo que no es más que liberalismo social y cultural, evolución del marxismo cultural que adoptaron los anglos en los 60 usándolo en contra de los soviéticos y de los europeos -para debilitar la cohesion social
La derrota del occidente angloliberal permite que se den las condiciones objetivas para echar a las élites pro liberales anglofilas para sustituirlas por otras tendentes a aunar fuerzas con el núcleo francoalemán para renovar nuestras democracias y sociedades lejos del liberalismo anglo, recuperar nuestras superestructura tradicionales - en términos de Hegel- y a la vez poner un dique a los modelos autocráticos que tampoco son propios de Europa, todo ello teniendo en cuenta que Rusia no tiene capacidad para conquistar Europa, pero es lo bastante fuerte para dar una patada a los cimientos del dominio angloliberal y facilitar su caída.

En resumidas cuentas, Putin y su equipo pueden ser unOs hijos de p*t* y todo lo que quieran pero siendo pragmáticos es el que necesitamos en Europa para echar a los invasores anglos y a su despreciable modelo socioeconómico, cultural , político y filosofico.


----------



## Snowball (14 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Después de la segunda guerra mundial se barajó la posibilidad de dejar a Alemania en un estado rural una gran Albania. Las pollas negras que mamaron de las bases americanas yankis y que se les permitió volver a ser una potencia industrial, han condenado a Europa ser una colonia yanki.



La fuerza y cabeza pensante de"alemania" siempre fue Prusia.

Y eso fue totalmente erradicado y masacrado. 

En 1945 no volvieron a cometer el error de 1918


----------



## mazuste (14 Mar 2022)

A las 300 marcas que se fueron de Rusia, el "avisador" del Ministro de Hacienda:
*
Las empresas de compañías extranjeras que se han retirado de Rusia pueden ser sometidas
a un procedimiento de quiebra, según el ministro de Finanzas ruso, Anton Siluanov. Dijo hoy
que el procedimiento de insolvencia de tales empresas podría durar de tres a seis meses...*



Russia issues strong warning to leaving firms


----------



## uberales (14 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 983521



Joder qué buen material tienen los adoquines de Nueva Rusia, impolutos ni uno roto. 

Con un bicho así y no hay restos del golpe, jajjaja.


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> No se preocupe que los rusos se quedan.



Creo que a no ser que se levante un telón de acero con alambradas a medio plazo tendremos otros 10 millones de rusos huyendo de su patria.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (14 Mar 2022)

*Siguen los Urkos dándoles a los civiles en Donetsk...muy fuerte.*



Un aviso a navegantes...


Las Fuerzas Armadas de #Rusia realizarán ataques de precisión contra los mercenarios extranjeros que participan en las acciones militares en el territorio de #Ucrania, afirmó este lunes el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa de #Rusia, Ígor Konashénkov


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Mar 2022)

JAJAHAHAJA estais to nerviosos que la saca de rublos con la que os pagan abrevar del retrete del khan NO VA A VALER NADA
el khan esta empezando a vender como loco las toneladas de oro robadas, cuando fumanchu se los compre a precio de saldo, lo siguiente será imprimir a destajo; inflación de 3 digitos.

No es mereceis otra cosa escoria



pemebe dijo:


> DATO mata relato.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> No sé cómo quedará, ahora se está diciendo de todo, de si está ganando Rusia, si está perdiendo, que si EEUU está ganando con las sanciones y venderá a la UE, otros diciendo que pueden pactar China-India-Rusia que daría un vuelco al orden internacional, pero si intuyo que a EEUU le está interesando otra especie de 2ª guerra fría con China por sus declaraciones y el querer ver a Rusia débil o muy débil, y si ganan a China ya tendrían pues su orden mundial aunque sea mediocre - que ya lo viene siendo - , de todas formas tengo muchas dudas que puedan. Y si lo consiguiesen tendrían que volver un poco a lo Trump y lo que era Occidente hace décadas, pero el rumbo no está siendo así.



No se si habrá "un plan maestro", pero creo que los ganadores claros son China y EEUU. Los perdedores Europa (incluida Rusia) y el resto a la expectativa de sacar tajada.


----------



## la mano negra (14 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Uno de los voluntarios brasileños de la legión extranjera, el tirador profesional de 28 años Thiago Rossi, quien recientemente se jactó de que mataría a todos los invasores en Ucrania y que no le tenía miedo a la guerra, ahora se encuentra huyendo a Polonia.
> 
> Rossi que lo escribe en su Instagram, describe con desesperación cómo un avión de combate ruso destruyó toda una base de esa legión.
> Según el francotirador, que ayer transmitió desde esa base atacada, los que quedan están siendo evacuados a Polonia.



El señor Kalibre ha ido a visitarlos educadamente a su "centro para el mantenimiento de la paz y la seguridad" , darles la bienvenida a Ucrania y expresarles a las claras como se combate en Rusia . Y los "voluntarios" , los que no han quedado secos por el encuentro , han salido por patas del lugar y todavía andan corriendo en dirección oeste a todo lo que les dan sus fornidas piernas de hombres duros y bien entrenados. Esto no es , como ellos creían , matar combatientes débilmente armados y población civil indefensa. Esta vez , los misiles de crucero no van hacia adelante sino que vienen de cara . La forma de jugar ha cambiado. Y la paga ya no compensa el riesgo.


----------



## JOS1378 (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## workforfood (14 Mar 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> La fuerza y cabeza pensante de"alemania" siempre fue Prusia.
> 
> Y eso fue totalmente erradicado y masacrado.
> 
> En 1945 no volvieron a cometer el error de 1918



Aquí se habla mucho de Alemania pero no se enteran que Alemania no es nada más que Estados Unidos en suelo Europeo. Como vas a montar un ejército Europeo que no obedezca la voz de su amo estadounidense.


----------



## kopke (14 Mar 2022)

Aquí la "embarazada" con la pelvis aplastada bajando las escaleras.


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Es que aquí la peña no se entera. Rusia es una autocracia heredera de los zares y de Bizancio, se ha explicado mil veces. No son un modelo de nada, pero su defensa aquí se hace por dos cosas:
> 
> Occidente no tiene derecho a destruirá y ocuparla para quedarse con sus recursos y someter a su población al nefando liberalismo anglosajón - con ventaja la ideología más nefasta de la faz de la tierra, que combina el racismo nazi con la explotación del capitalismo más depredador - popularcapitalismo- en términos de PPCC - y la alienación de la dictadura sovietica, a través de técnicas de ingeniería social, combinado con la degeneración ética y moral para debilitar la cohesion social
> La derrota del occidente angloliberal permite que se den las condiciones objetivas para echar a las élites pro liberales anglofilas para sustituirlas por otras tendentes a aunar fuerzas con el núcleo francoalemán para renovar nuestras democracias y sociedades lejos del liberalismo anglo, recuperar nuestras superestructura tradicionales - en términos de Hegel- y a la vez poner un dique a los modelos autocráticos que tampoco son propios de Europa, todo ello teniendo en cuenta que Rusia no tiene capacidad para conquistar Europa, pero es lo bastante fuerte para dar una patada a los cimientos del dominio angloliberal y facilitar su caída.
> ...



Rusia técnicamente es una partitocracia. La diferencia con el régimen español (y de media Europa) no es de esencia, es solo de grado. Un camino al autoritarismo que es habitual recorrerlo en todo tipo de oligarquías. Y últimamente estamos viendo por estos lares "cosas chulísimas"...


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Que use la lengua del imperio, no me impide decir la realidad de este. ¿ no te computa verdad?



Me hace reír, no imagino un foro americano o ruso en el que alguien que se hiciera llamar "John Wayne" o cualquier nombrecito en ingles y fuera un follarrusos/antioccidental impenitente.

Pues sería para descojonarse.

Lo mismo que tú y los 200.000 follarrusos que hay en este foro con nombrecitos en inglés, "que así suena chachipiruli".

Tirad los Nike, los Ipad, el Netflix, el Facebook, el rock, la Coca Cola y todo lo demás, si sóis Dimitris, Dimitris para todo.


----------



## PutoNWO (14 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Por sacrificar a "su" gente



Entre otras cosas, pero sobre todo por servir a la estirpe Drako ( Reina Inglaterra, Rey España, Casas reales Europeas) si no obedecen acaban como Lady di


----------



## keylargof (14 Mar 2022)

Guerra de invierno: un ejemplo de las tácticas del grotesco ejército ruso


El 30 de noviembre de 1939 el ejercito ruso a las órdenes de ese jran hestratega que era Stalin invade Finlandia, a traición La diferencia de poder militar era descomunal. Pero, para variar, la táctica e inteligencia rusas eran realizadas por rusos borrachos border-line. El resultado fue el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Mar 2022)

que china se va a señoreal del lupanar en el que se trasformará el khanato ni cotiza
los oligarcas compraran don perignon con yuanes mientras envian a pekin doncellas y materias primas; solo es desempolvar los viejos manuales de las hordas.



Von Rudel dijo:


> Las sanciones van a quedar en nada. Rusia es un país demasiado goloso para que el capitalismo internacional no se meta. Le van a salir novias y chulos dandole lo que quieran porque lo pueden pagar.
> 
> Sino se mete China, sera la india o el resto del globo.
> 
> Pero de cara a los medios de comunicación queda como que le van a hacer mucho daño.....si toda multinacional que se va puede ser sustituida por otra. Y China tiene a patadas.


----------



## uberales (14 Mar 2022)

20 años, si es por poner números que no quede. Pásanos el boe de Iran directamente mejor, ¿no?


----------



## fulcrum29smt (14 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Tiene una frecuencia de reloj de 1ghz. Es una patata.



Lo que quieras pero para meterte un Iskander por la ventana de tu casa da suficiente.... Ya en serio, los equipos militares Rusos no usan procesadores civiles, dejaos de ostias de Elbrus.

Por dar un ejemplo, los Soviéticos crearon el primer radar de barrido electrónico (PESA no AESA por supuesto), el mítico Radar Zaslon del Mig-31 Foxhound, ese radar usaba como procesador el Argon-15A , posteriormente cuando el avión se modernizó a la variante BM y BSM el procesador se cambio por distintas versiones del Baget.

Como os digo, una cosa es la electrónica de un PC y otra la de equipos militares, y esto vale tanto para equipos Occidentales como Rusos.

No se busca que sea un bicho que corra a 5 Ghz, se busca robustez y fiabilidad junto con rápidez, pero eso depende de la tarea encomendada, en multitud de ocasiones no necesitas más potencia para realizar "X" tarea con "X" sensor, ni te aporta nada tener al micro "ocioso", simplemente necesitas fiabilidad y una disponibilidad alta.


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Veo rescatando de los desguaces Tupolev 154 para ponerlos en marcha, los rusos tienen ingenieros de 70 años alcoholizados que los pondrían en marcha...mucho mejor que un airbus 320 nuevo de trinca.
> ¡Ah¡ el legendario T 154... ese avión legendario...en los accidentes aereos.



A ver si te enteras, en Rusia, las Leyes de la Física tampoco nos van a afectar a partir de ahora.

Jodete, Newton!


----------



## nief (14 Mar 2022)

Thread by @kamilkazani on Thread Reader App


@kamilkazani: How to defeat Putin? Many recognise the importance of coercive measures against Russia and necessity to give it a way out And yet, some presume that the way out should be given to Putin to...…




threadreaderapp.com





Muy buen articulo de por que no hay que darle salida a Putin, ahora es el momento de escalar y acabar con el. 

Antes de que se recupere y vuelva


----------



## Kluster (14 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> En resumidas cuentas, Putin y su equipo pueden ser unOs hijos de p*t* y todo lo que quieran pero siendo pragmáticos es el que necesitamos en Europa para echar a los invasores anglos y a su despreciable modelo socioeconómico, cultural , político y filosofico.


----------



## Bartleby (14 Mar 2022)

Soy muy pesimista respecto hacia donde caminamos. En otros conflictos anteriores, especialmente en oriente medio, los mensajes, salvo contadas excepciones eran en clave de paz. Desde unas semanas hay una escalada brutal de propaganda bélica que proviene de la totalidad de los medios. Este es un dato relevante que nos indica hacia donde vamos, no soy optimista y me temo lo peor.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (14 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Muchas pilas se ven por ahí
> 
> Parece que los drones "kamikaze" rusos ZALA KYB tienen serios problemas con la detonación. Otro no logró explotar en #Kyiv Oblast recientemente.



Es cojonudo que lo hagan público, así modificaran las espoletas y mejoraran el diseño.

Me encanta la filosofía Jojol.


----------



## amcxxl (14 Mar 2022)

*La pancarta de la separación de la Pequeña Rusia de Rusia, arrojada por judíos y niños.*

El famoso nacionalista y publicista ruso Mikhail Osipovich Menshikov describe la manifestación de los nacionalistas ucranianos en 1914 cerca del consulado de Austria en Kiev de esta manera:



“Entonces, esperamos esta vergüenza: en Kiev, se arrojó la bandera roja de la separación de la Pequeña Rusia de Rusia. Que este estandarte, arrojado por los judíos y los muchachos, sea derribado inmediatamente y que los alborotadores criminales sean golpeados por la multitud. Multitudes revolucionarias deambularon desde el Politécnico hasta puntos centrales como la Catedral de San Volodymyr y la Plaza Bogdan Khmelnitsky. Las mismas multitudes se movieron a lo largo de Kiev Nevsky Prospekt, a lo largo de Khreshchatyk. *“¡Viva la Ucrania independiente! ¡Viva Austria! ¡Abajo Rusia!”, esto es lo que los judíos y Mazepins gritaron y rugieron frente al consulado de Austria, y, como dice el telegrama, “los manifestantes que protestaban del público fueron golpeados* ” . Si no fuera por la intervención de los cosacos y soldados, los rebeldes sin duda habrían prevalecido: „ *Más de la mitad de los manifestantes eran judíos. Fue dirigido por un estudiante judío que recorrió la ciudad e hizo sus órdenes* ... ""

Tres años antes, el fundador de la Unión Nacional de toda Rusia y amigo personal de Stolypin, Menshikov, dio al movimiento ucraniano la siguiente caracterización:

“Los más ardientes de ellos rechazan los nombres históricos “Rusia”, “rusos”. Ni siquiera se reconocen como pequeños rusos, pero han compuesto un título nacional especial: "Ucrania", "ucranianos". Odian la simple proximidad del pequeño dialecto ruso al gran ruso, por lo que componen su propio idioma especial, quizás más distante del gran ruso. No es necesario que la supuesta jerga ucraniana sea completamente fea, como una burda falsificación, fea hasta el punto de que los propios pequeños rusos no entienden este galimatías: los fanáticos del separatismo ucraniano imprimen libros y periódicos llamados galimatías. Los Mazepin introducen distorsiones y falsificaciones sistemáticas en la ciencia de la historia rusa en general y de la historia del sur de Rusia en particular. *y los psicópatas más extremistas de este partido proclamaban la necesidad de que los pequeños rusos se casaran con mujeres judías para alejarse lo más posible de la masa madre de toda Rusia en sangre y carne* .
==
*Fuente*

PS Y algunos todavía no creen que los llamados. Los ukrokhazars de "Ucrania" crearon paciente y consistentemente para sí mismos y los llamados. Los "ukrointsiv" se moldearon principalmente a partir de rusos, como sus armas contra los rusos y Rusia en general.
Y la composición y las acciones actuales de la élite judia de Ukrokhazar son una clara confirmación de esto.

Знамя отделения Малороссии от России, выброшенное жидами и мальчишками (livejournal.com)


----------



## Pinovski (14 Mar 2022)

Analicemos amistosamente la camaleónica evolución de los comentarios de los pro rusos desde Diciembre hasta ahora


Diciembre: Jajaja, que dice ese viejo choto de Biden de una invasión, ya están los occidentales histéricos con su típico "que vienen los rusos" Kiev es la Covadonga de Rusia y jamás atacaría a una nación hermana. Enero: Se trata de ejercicios militares, Rusia está amenazada y se encuentra en...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Los analfabetos de consola no atisbais ni un poco lo que significa la fiabilidad.
> 
> Los que hemos viajado en aviones rusos en el interior de África damos fe de la fiabilidad brutal frente a la tecnología masiva.
> 
> Ya sé que los que llamáis a la grúa para que los cambien la rueda no sabéis ni de lo que hablo




Toooodos para ti.

Aviones Paco / paises Paco.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (14 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Creo que a no ser que se levante un telón de acero con alambradas a medio plazo tendremos otros 10 millones de rusos huyendo de su patria.



La sorpresa será cuando vean que Europa y EEUU tampoco eran gran cosa, aunque eso tardarán unos 10 años en darse cuenta.


----------



## ciruiostar (14 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> De Asianometry que os va a gustar:



Si y se que aunque no es un barrera imposible de brincar si les tomara tiempo pasar de ese proceso de producción interna de 65 nm a niveles mas pequeños, simplemente alguien vio que era mas barato encargar los chips a TSMC que producirlos totalmente ellos mismos, (Gran error). De hecho el motivo del cague occidental con Taiwan es perder el motón de industrias estratégicas que metieron en la isla peorra que no tienen sustituto rápido, si China conquista Taiwan habrá una parálisis en el suministro de electrónica.


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Soy muy pesimista respecto hacia donde caminamos. En otros conflictos anteriores, especialmente en oriente medio, los mensajes, salvo contadas excepciones eran en clave de paz. Desde unas semanas hay una escalada brutal de propaganda bélica que proviene de la totalidad de los medios. Este es un dato relevante que nos indica hacia donde vamos, no soy optimista y me temo lo peor.



Veeenga...otra vez...Ej que Putin quiere la paz desde el minuto 1....ej que no le entendéis...


----------



## uberales (14 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Los analfabetos de consola no atisbais ni un poco lo que significa la fiabilidad.
> 
> Los que hemos viajado en aviones rusos en el interior de África damos fe de la fiabilidad brutal frente a la tecnología masiva.
> 
> Ya sé que los que llamáis a la grúa para que los cambien la rueda no sabéis ni de lo que hablo



Que los países de negros compren aviones rusos es lógico... Mierda de países mierda de aviones. Si me dijeras embraer te diría que ni tan mal, pero rusos. Telita... Hay que tenerlos de acero.


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> JAJAHAHAJA estais to nerviosos que la saca de rublos con la que os pagan abrevar del retrete del khan NO VA A VALER NADA
> el khan esta empezando a vender como loco las toneladas de oro robadas, cuando fumanchu se los compre a precio de saldo, lo siguiente será imprimir a destajo; inflación de 3 digitos.
> 
> No es mereceis otra cosa escoria







*Jajajaja qué grande.*


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Que los países de negros compren aviones rusos es lógico... Mierda de países mierda de aviones. Si me dijeras embraer te diría que ni tan mal, pero rusos. Telita... Hay que tenerlos de acero.




Eso es como preguntar a un conductor que si prefiere un Sandero o un BMW 525...


----------



## tomasjos (14 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Antes de terminar la invasión de Ucrania estimo que se habran "exiliado" de Ucrania no menos de 5 millones de personas, camino de los 10 en unos meses. El 25% de la población. Efectivamente, va a quedar una Ucrania totalmente desnazificada.



No creo que eso ocurra, la población del este es mayoritariamente prorrusa, y ha sido aplastada por los ucranianos occidentales desde 2014- lo cual han reconocido todavía en la sexta el otro dia- con lo que cuando acaben los tiros probablemente vuelvan no solo los refugiados sino los que huyeron a Rusia de la persecución ucraniana desde 2014.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Mar 2022)

1 euro equivale a
144,84 rublo ruso

IMPRESIONANTE, se esfuma la saca

Cambiar por shivas, dodge o el primer shitcoin que este a vuestro alcance, que el khan os pague en bolivares o algo porque estais haciendo el parquela


----------



## Ulisses (14 Mar 2022)

*El experto político-militar y ex jefe del servicio secreto israelí Nativ, Yakov Kedmi, cree que la operación especial de Rusia en Ucrania continuará durante un mes o mes y medio más, ha informado la agencia de noticias DEITA.RU.*




Como señaló Yakov Kedmi en ITON TV, Rusia tiene el problema de Ucrania, el de la OTAN y el de Estados Unidos. El principal es este último y se resolverá independientemente del problema ucraniano.

En su opinión, es probable que la operación especial en Ucrania dure entre un mes y un mes y medio más, a juzgar por las fuerzas y los métodos actuales.

"Rusia ha desplegado muchas menos fuerzas de las que podía, al haber llegado a la conclusión de que es posible resolver el problema sólo con estas fuerzas. Tal vez se necesite más tiempo. Pero no creo que se pusieran con un cronómetro en la mano y asignaran el tiempo para cada etapa, si no, el horror", cree Yakov Kedmi.

Según su valoración, la situación en Ucrania está entrando en una fase decisiva. La agrupación principal de las tropas ucranianas en la orilla oriental del río Dniéper está rodeada. Comienza la "limpieza" de las ciudades. Las tropas ucranianas han reunido todo lo que han podido encontrar y se han lanzado a la costa del Mar Negro en dirección a Odessa.

Como señaló Yakov Kedmi, el ejército ruso no falló en ningún aspecto. La operación especial terminará con la liberación de toda Ucrania. Entonces, parte de ella, tarde o temprano, se unirá a Rusia , sea de una forma o de otra. sobre todo, Novorossiya. Y lo que quede de Ucrania será desmilitarizado, desnazificado y completamente neutral. Y probablemente sin industria, ya que nunca ha existido ni existirá. Según Kedmi, será una Ucrania agrícola, turística y de pastoreo


----------



## Roedr (14 Mar 2022)

No lo veo. Por mucha falsa bandera química que hagan, cómo puede meterse aún más la OTAN de lo que lo está haciendo?. Sólo les queda bombardear Bielorrusia. Saben de sobra lo que significaría un conflicto nuclear.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> 20 años, si es por poner números que no quede. Pásanos el boe de Iran directamente mejor, ¿no?



Si claro, te resumo la edición de esta mañana.

"Ahora somos de los buenos", es cojonuda con intervenciones de Biden, kamaharris y hasta Chuknorris todos dando besis a la guardia islamica iraní.

Me han partido la patata.


----------



## workforfood (14 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Soy muy pesimista respecto hacia donde caminamos. En otros conflictos anteriores, especialmente en oriente medio, los mensajes, salvo contadas excepciones eran en clave de paz. Desde unas semanas hay una escalada brutal de propaganda bélica que proviene de la totalidad de los medios. Este es un dato relevante que nos indica hacia donde vamos, no soy optimista y me temo lo peor.



No te creas todavía no se ha resuelto el tema del invierno nuclear y por eso no se va a escalar.


----------



## MiguelLacano (14 Mar 2022)

Meñakoz dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 983471
> 
> 
> 
> Episodio inédito en la televisión pública rusa. Durante la emisión de las noticias una mujer ha irrumpido en directo en el plató con un cartel en el que se podía leer: «Parad la guerra. No creáis en la propaganda. Os están mintiendo».



Faaaaaaakeeeeeee


----------



## kelden (14 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Lo que quieras pero para meterte un Iskander por la ventana de tu casa da suficiente.... Ya en serio, los equipos militares Rusos no usan procesadores civiles, dejaos de ostias de Elbrus.
> 
> Por dar un ejemplo, los Soviéticos crearon el primer radar de barrido electrónico (PESA no AESA por supuesto), el mítico Radar Zaslon del Mig-31 Foxhound, ese radar usaba como procesador el Argon-15A , posteriormente cuando el avión se modernizó a la variante BM y BSM el procesador se cambio por distintas versiones del Baget.
> 
> ...



Y otra tener que mover un cagarro como Windows o tener que mover un software bien hecho ....

A ver ... tener procesadores de última generación les vendría bien para supercomputadores científicos (simulaciones nucleares), desarrollos de "deep learning" y cosas así. Para temas militares (procesar datos de un radar, apuntar, geo-posicionar el misil y el blanco, etc...etc...) con poco más que una raspberry vas que te matas. Sobre todo si el software está bien hecho y es eficiente.

En 1980 los soviéticos volaron el Burán y lo aterrizaron sin tripulación humana en modo autónomo. No control remoto desde tierra, el solo. Algo que los yankis nunca consiguieron con sus transbordadores. Te puedes imaginar el procesador y la memoria que llevaba aquél chisme y con eso hicieron algo que no ha vuelto a hacer nadie. Imagínate ese software en una raspberry 4 con 8 GB de RAM y mejores sensores para analísis de datos externos.


----------



## explorador (14 Mar 2022)

Biden quiere guerra y está medida si se aprueba nos mete a España de cabeza en ella, pues en ese caso el único acceso viable al Mar Negro sería Gibraltar


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Mar 2022)

el shit rublo a 150 euros, la desmoralización pasta entre la putinada que ven sus esfuerzos por abrevar en turbo y sus sueños de sacos de harinas en despensas, se deshacen como chatarras sovieticas en una emboscada


----------



## amcxxl (14 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Si la defensa de Mariupol se ha fragmentado en bolsas, no les puede quedar más de tres o cuatro días hasta que se queden sin municiones.
> 
> Eso libera tropas para otros frentes, supongo que será Nikolaiev el siguiente punto a ocupar, y luego Odessa. Cerrar el mar Negro y a partir de ahí centrarse en cerrar la bolsa del este.



Primero hay que liberar la central nuclear de Yuzhnoukrainsk (3 reactores) y seguir hasta la frontera de Pridnestrovie , eso dejara aisladas a Odessa y Nikolayev

cuando los chechenos acaben de limpiar la escoria en Mariupol se mudaran para las otras ciudades

ademas no descarto que el proximo movimiento sea liberar la central nuclear de Rivne (4 reactores) , en Polesia, a solo unos 65 kilometros de la frontera con Bielorusia


----------



## Roedr (14 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Biden quiere guerra y está medida si se aprueba nos mete a España de cabeza en ella, pues en ese caso el único acceso viable al Mar Negro sería Gibraltar



Por favor, que alguien eutanasie a Biden. Está totalmente desquiciado.


----------



## giovachapin (14 Mar 2022)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> No sé cómo quedará, ahora se está diciendo de todo, de si está ganando Rusia, si está perdiendo, que si EEUU está ganando con las sanciones y venderá a la UE, otros diciendo que pueden pactar China-India-Rusia que daría un vuelco al orden internacional, pero si intuyo que a EEUU le está interesando otra especie de 2ª guerra fría con China por sus declaraciones y el querer ver a Rusia débil o muy débil, y si ganan a China ya tendrían pues su orden mundial aunque sea mediocre - que ya lo viene siendo - , de todas formas tengo muchas dudas que puedan. Y si lo consiguiesen tendrían que volver un poco a lo Trump y lo que era Occidente hace décadas, pero el rumbo no está siendo así.



Pues aunque el hipotetico caso que EE UU, lograra salir airoso de esto, cosa que dudo mucho igual el mundo ya ha cambiado, lo mas probable que ahi si nos encontremos con un mundo partido en dos, Los chinos ya son escasos los rubros en donde aun dependen de occidente, quizas los chips, algunas areas de alta tecnologia, por lo demas o ya estan a la par o inclusive ya dejaron a occidente.


----------



## pemebe (14 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> 9º regimiento de la NM DPR en las batallas por Mariupol.
> Un BTR-4 abandonado está en el video.
> 
> 
> ...



Hola, agradezco la información aportada, pero me gustaria que eliminaras tu firma ya que gasta datos y espacio de los que leen el foro y no aportan nada.

Y extiendo esa peticion a todos los que usan firmas con videos, tweets ... @Fígaro por ejemplo


----------



## MiguelLacano (14 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> No te creas todavía no se ha resuelto el tema del invierno nuclear y por eso no se va a escalar.



Por eso y por mucho más. La propaganda es brutal pero el despertar será más brutal aún. Porque pasarán los meses, Rusia no caerá y las pasaremos putas todos. Entretanto Ucrania habrá dejado de existir, volviendo lo esencial a lo que es: Rusia


----------



## Kluster (14 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> el shit rublo a 150 euros, la desmoralización pasta entre la putinada que ven sus esfuerzos por abrevar en turbo y sus sueños de sacos de harinas en despensas, se deshacen como chatarras sovieticas en una emboscada



Que pesado eres con el rublo.

Eso después de la guerra lo arreglan los rusos en cero coma.


----------



## giovachapin (14 Mar 2022)

Esque las petromonarquias son democracias sanas y libres.


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> que china se va a señoreal del lupanar en el que se trasformará el khanato ni cotiza
> los oligarcas compraran don perignon con yuanes mientras envian a pekin doncellas y materias primas; solo es desempolvar los viejos manuales de las hordas.




Ajajajajajaj no sigas, que me atraganto


----------



## jimmyjump (14 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> JAJAHAHAJA estais to nerviosos que la saca de rublos con la que os pagan abrevar del retrete del khan NO VA A VALER NADA
> el khan esta empezando a vender como loco las toneladas de oro robadas, cuando fumanchu se los compre a precio de saldo, lo siguiente será imprimir a destajo; inflación de 3 digitos.
> 
> No es mereceis otra cosa escoria



Ni oro les compran


----------



## Honkler (14 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los yankees traspasan fronteras financiando campañas.



Espero que las juzguen por traidoras a esas furcias.


----------



## tomasjos (14 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Rusia técnicamente es una partitocracia. La diferencia con el régimen español (y de media Europa) no es de esencia, es solo de grado. Un camino al autoritarimo que es habitual recorrerlo en todo tipo de oligarquías. Y últimamente estamos viendo por estos lares "cosas chulísimas"...



La Ley de Seguridad Nacional, una ley habilitante a lo Hitler 1933 que permite gobernar por decreto sin control parlamentario a través de la llamada " situación de interés para la seguridad nacional" y de la que cito el art. 28


----------



## John Nash (14 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Que pesado eres con el rublo.
> 
> Eso después de la guerra lo arreglan los rusos en cero coma.



Europa le está pagando a Rusia 1.000 millones de dólares al día por tener el grifo del gas abierto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Mar 2022)

lo arreglan con unos ceros



Kluster dijo:


> Que pesado eres con el rublo.
> 
> Eso después de la guerra lo arreglan los rusos en cero coma.


----------



## damnun_infectum (14 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Con lo que tenían a mano puentearon el MD aquél que se estrelló en Barajas y mira.



El MD se estrelló porque abortaron 2 despegues por una chorrada, y al tercero olvidaron activar los flaps. Fíjate si estás informado.


----------



## keylargof (14 Mar 2022)

Guerra de invierno: un ejemplo de las tácticas del grotesco ejército ruso


El 30 de noviembre de 1939 el ejercito ruso a las órdenes de ese jran hestratega que era Stalin invade Finlandia, a traición La diferencia de poder militar era descomunal. Pero, para variar, la táctica e inteligencia rusas eran realizadas por rusos borrachos border-line. El resultado fue el...




www.burbuja.info






uberales dijo:


> Joder qué buen material tienen los adoquines de Nueva Rusia, impolutos ni uno roto.
> 
> Con un bicho así y no hay restos del golpe, jajjaja.



Están hechos de caja negra de avión


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (14 Mar 2022)

Odessa. Por favor que esto termine pronto.

Día 19. 14 de marzo. 23:16 (hora local) *El lado norte de Odessa está bajo ataque*. Se ha intentado el sistema de defensa aérea. ¿Es cierto que hubo patrullas de aviones extranjeros entrando en el territorio de Ucrania?


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Biden quiere guerra y está medida si se aprueba nos mete a España de cabeza en ella, pues en ese caso el único acceso viable al Mar Negro sería Gibraltar



Eso sería guerra, atómica, directa y sin paliativos. No se puede cerrar un estrecho.


----------



## bubibartra (14 Mar 2022)

nief dijo:


> Thread by @kamilkazani on Thread Reader App
> 
> 
> @kamilkazani: How to defeat Putin? Many recognise the importance of coercive measures against Russia and necessity to give it a way out And yet, some presume that the way out should be given to Putin to...…
> ...



Ay dios... Un pequeño detalle los únicos que pueden acabar con Putin son.... Los propios rusos. Y no andan mucho por lla labor. Y otro detalle el imperio en la guerra contra Japón estaba ya en decadencia. Y otro detalle la gente ya odiaba a los zares. Y otro de nada los rusos hace solo 25 años padecieron una recesión económica que deja a la de ahora con todas las sanciones en chiste. Pero chiste chistoso. Que tuvieron una inflación de 5000% en tres años, quebraron dos veces, se perdieron 120.000 millones y se pagaba a los funcionarios con patatas. Tooodo lo malo que les pueda venir ahora no es ni de muyyyy lejos lo que pasaron en los 90 ... Y oye ahí están .

Y la última si Putin fuera algo cercano a Hitler en un millonésima ahora mismo habría decenas de miles de ucranianos muertos y no saldrían de era guerra sin mínimo un millón de muerto. Otro detalle... Puedo seguir con mil. Vaya pajada de un historiador de segunda que hace comparaciones sin sentido. Pero sirve para demostrar cómo saber un ostion de datos y no tener ni puta idea.


----------



## giovachapin (14 Mar 2022)

Esque las petromonarquias son democracias sanas


----------



## Dylan Leary (14 Mar 2022)

The President of Ukraine Volodymyr Zelensky proposes to the Verkhovna Rada to extend the martial law for another month - until April 25, 2022. Зеленський вніс до Ради проєкт про подовження воєнного стану


----------



## jimmyjump (14 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Que pesado eres con el rublo.
> 
> Eso después de la guerra lo arreglan los rusos en cero coma.



Claro, después de declararse en default lo arreglan easy


----------



## amcxxl (14 Mar 2022)

A este tipo de escoria subhumana , drogatas, rateros, lumpen , y otros gopniks en general es a los que se ha repartido armas en Ucrania
Nada inusual. Solo la "defensa territorial" de Zaporozhye..


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> El MD se estrelló porque abortaron 2 despegues por una chorrada, y al tercero olvidaron activar los flaps. Fíjate si estás informado.



Mmmm y la bolsa de hielo, dónde te la dejas?

Aunque eso sería hasta sofisticado para los rusos, ellos son más de dar con el martillo.


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> Claro, después de declararse en default lo arreglan easy




Y si no, imprimen...oh, wait, que no saben ni fabricar un puto tóner.


----------



## mazuste (14 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso dice que no tiene información de que el líder checheno esté en Ucrania,
y que las preguntas sobre su paradero deben dirigirse a su oficina. Quizásla insinuación de que está
en Mariupol con sus combatientes está destinada a asustar a los defensores para que se rindan.... 
En cualquier caso, es una buena noticia que los civiles hayan podido evacuar los suburbios.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (14 Mar 2022)

giovachapin dijo:


> Esque las petromonarquias son democracias sanas



Que se lo digan a Kashoggi.


----------



## ccartech (14 Mar 2022)

El noveno regimiento de la Milicia Popular de la RPD está limpiando Mariupol de los neonazis de Azov 2


----------



## damnun_infectum (14 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ni saben hacer portaaviones. Qué manera de hacer el ridículo.



Los que saben son los usanos y sus patriot antimisiles, que de 100 fallan 90, o lo bien que aterrizan los 737 dreamliner.


----------



## jimmyjump (14 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Y si no, imprimen...oh, wait, que no saben ni fabricar un puto tóner.



Necesitarán importarlo porque no tienen una sola manufactura


----------



## keylargof (14 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Eso sería guerra, atómica, directa y sin paliativos. No se puede cerrar un estrecho.



Sí que se puede, para eso USA mantiene a 2 aliados a cada lado del Estrecho en Ceuta y Gibraltar.


----------



## chemarin (14 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Elon Musk, chairman of SpaceX and Tesla, has challenged Russian President Vladimir Putin to a duel.
> 
> "I challenge Vladimir Putin to a duel. The bet is Ukraine," he wrote on Twitter.



Pocas dudas sobre el resultado, Putin es judoka, sabe de armas.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (14 Mar 2022)

Fabrica de turbinas... la fábrica militar de Kiev (Planta de producción en serie de Antonov).


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> Los que saben son los usanos y sus patriot antimisiles, que de 100 fallan 90, o lo bien que aterrizan los 737 dreamliner.



737 Dreamliner...ese qué lo fabrican, en tu Albacete? Puto gañán...


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Pocas dudas sobre el resultado, Putin es judoka, sabe de armas.



Pues si el Musk lleva un Taser, veremos.


----------



## Kluster (14 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Eso sería guerra, atómica, directa y sin paliativos. No se puede cerrar un estrecho.



Esperemos que la gOTANo colme el vaso.


----------



## tomasjos (14 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Primero hay que liberar la central nuclear de Yuzhnoukrainsk (3 reactores) y seguir hasta la frontera de Pridnestrovie , eso dejara aisladas a Odessa y Nikolayev
> 
> cuando los chechenos acaben de limpiar la escoria en Mariupol se mudaran para las otras ciudades
> 
> ademas no descarto que el proximo movimiento sea liberar la central nuclear de Rivne (4 reactores) , en Polesia, a solo unos 65 kilometros de la frontera con Bielorusia



Dudo de lo de Polesia, está demasiado al occidente


----------



## tomasjos (14 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Por eso y por mucho más. La propaganda es brutal pero el despertar será más brutal aún. Porque pasarán los meses, Rusia no caerá y las pasaremos putas todos. Entretanto Ucrania habrá dejado de existir, volviendo lo esencial a lo que es: Rusia



Ucrania no dejara de existir, será un estado o bien sin el Dombass u Crimea con capital en Kiev, en el caso menos probable o bien un estado con límite en la frontera entre Zithomir y Kiev con capital en Lvov


----------



## MiguelLacano (14 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los yankees traspasan fronteras financiando campañas.



No caiga en algo tan burdo. Los tontanicos están no gire y sueltan bulos o patrañas ya sin un mínimo de de mínimos. Es fake, imagínese que ahora por mucho menos te meten un decenio en chirona en Rusia y se quedan tan orondos. Eso no se le ocurre ni al que adó la manteca.


----------



## tomasjos (14 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Eso sería guerra, atómica, directa y sin paliativos. No se puede cerrar un estrecho.



No puede cerrar aguas internacionales, eso coloca a los usanos fuera de la ley y es un acto de guerra


----------



## Kluster (14 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Ucrania no dejara de existir, será un estado o bien sin el Dombass u Crimea con capital en Kiev, en el caso menos probable o bien un estado con límite en la frontera entre Zithomir y Kiev con capital en Lvov



Creo que se refereía a que dejará de existir tal y como la conocíamos hasta ahora.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (14 Mar 2022)

Un artículo interesante del economista Vicenç Navarro.

*14.03.2022*

Causas y consecuencias de la guerra en Ucrania
*Causas y consecuencias de la guerra en Ucrania*


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (14 Mar 2022)

_Mi opinión es básicamente que vale la pena arriesgarse a una guerra nuclear por algunas cosas, como mantener la mayor parte de Europa libre e independiente de Rusia como podamos. Pero creo que es una posición difícil de mantener si crees que la extinción de la humanidad es tan mala que evitarla supera todo lo demás.





_


----------



## JAGGER (14 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> No caiga en algo tan burdo. Los tontanicos están no gire y sueltan bulos o patrañas ya sin un mínimo de de mínimos. Es fake, imagínese que ahora por mucho menos te meten un decenio en chirona en Rusia y se quedan tan orondos. Eso no se le ocurre ni al que adó la manteca.



Cada día + tarado.


----------



## keylargof (14 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> 737 Dreamliner...ese qué lo fabrican, en tu Albacete? Puto gañán...



Un hejperto en habiación el chaval


----------



## amcxxl (14 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Ucrania no dejara de existir, será un estado o bien sin el Dombass u Crimea con capital en Kiev, en el caso menos probable o bien un estado con límite en la frontera entre Zithomir y Kiev con capital en Lvov



Capitral en Jarlov, Kiev quedara reducida a la capital de los campesinos de Malorussia como antes de 1914

Galicia sera excretada de lo que sea que quede y en la forma que quede de Ucrania
Basicamente parecido a como empezo la RSS de Ucrania: no Crimea, no Galicia, no Donbass


----------



## NPI (14 Mar 2022)

P.D.: menudos elementos.


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _Mi opinión es básicamente que *vale la pena arriesgarse a una guerra nuclear *por algunas cosas, como mantener la mayor parte de Europa libre e independiente de Rusia como podamos. Pero creo que es una posición difícil de mantener si crees que la extinción de la humanidad es tan mala que evitarla supera todo lo demás.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fauna iberica (14 Mar 2022)

Esta es la Europa que va a luchar contra Putin.
Como los rusos entren en ese nido de feminazismo multicultural que es la hoy infecta Suecia la conquistan en menos de 25 horas.
Que esperpento madre mía.


----------



## tomasjos (14 Mar 2022)

No Coco, a eso no hay derecho a algo así. Los ucranianos antirrusos que son mayoría en el oeste tienen derecho a un estado propio, y a tener las alianzas que quieran. No nos equivoquemos, Rusia está en la razón en tanto recupere los territorios poblados por rusos, y puedo entender una franja de seguridad de norte a sur al oeste del Dnieper, pero punto pelota, no tiene derecho a más. En el momento en el que consiga eso y eche la influencia liberal anglofila de su país, lo admisible es que pare ahí.


----------



## bubibartra (14 Mar 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> Claro, después de declararse en default lo arreglan easy



Bueno en los 90 tuvieron DOS. Default y el rublo que ahora está en 120,10 y te parece una catástrofe entonces estaba en... 240,00 ... 


Que lo de ahora es un chiste con los 90 pero chiste chiste. Y sabes quién fue quien entro en el país justo después del segundo default ?????????


----------



## explorador (14 Mar 2022)

Cuando el rio suena  , por cierto Gibraltar no son aguas internacionales y la comisaría esta en Rota, Biden quiere guerra, pero lejos de su casa


----------



## Seronoser (14 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> Pregunta en este foro a los follaputinos. Haberlos haylos. Aunque ultimamente llevan unos dias en la cueva despues de la euforia inicial de la paja de la blitzkrieg...



Perdona, es que hoy he cerrado un negociazo del copon en Moscu.
Qué decías parguela?


----------



## kokod (14 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Eso sería guerra, atómica, directa y sin paliativos. No se puede cerrar un estrecho.



Los Usanos están enfermos son los mayores criminales del mundo estos cabronazos están buscando una tercera guerra mundial.


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Un hejperto en habiación el chaval




"Hingeniero haeronáutico con derecho de roce a haeroespazial", en Harvardcete despuntaba ya desde niño con los abiones de papel.


----------



## Rafl Eg (14 Mar 2022)

Ucrania como Estado dejó de existir el 24 de febrero, pero como Estado Soberano dejó de existir en 2014


----------



## jimmyjump (14 Mar 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> Bueno en los 90 tuvieron DOS. Default y el rublo que ahora está en 120 y te parece una catástrofe entonces estaba en... 240.000 ... Tuvieron que hacer una venezolanas y hacerlo de nuevo....
> 
> 
> Que lo de ahora es un chiste con los 90 pero chiste chiste. Y sabes quién fue quien entro en el país justo después del segundo default ?????????



Tuvieron 2 y llevan 30 años en vías de desarrollo. Ahora que empezaban a recibir inversión extranjera directa se les va a tomar por culo todo y con notorios problemas en las balanzas de pagos. Argentina 2.0 pero los follaputin dicen que lo tiene todo bajo control


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Me hace reír, no imagino un foro americano o ruso en el que alguien que se hiciera llamar "John Wayne" o cualquier nombrecito en ingles y fuera un follarrusos/antioccidental impenitente.
> 
> Pues sería para descojonarse.
> 
> ...



Joder, pues en el foro de Patriots USAnos que a veces paso esta lleno de nicks americanos y son más pro-rusos que en este foro.


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

kokod dijo:


> Los Usanos están enfermos son los mayores criminales del mundo estos cabronazos están buscando una tercera guerra mundial.




Todo lo que nos jode..."ehhhhh ehhhhhhh ,que aprieto el botón"

Cuántos gitanos habré visto poniéndose la navaja en el cuello "a que me suisido y sus cagáis"...luego na de na.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (14 Mar 2022)

Acabo de leer que EEUU ha informado a "los aliados" Que China apoya a Rusia.

Dada la MIERDA de periodistas y medios de comunicación que sufrimos, vengo a burbuja a que comenteis de que va esto. Gracias.

Oficialización III Guerra Mundial?


----------



## Expected (14 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Esta es la Europa que va a luchar contra Putin.
> Como los rusos entren en ese nido de feminazismo multicultural que es la hoy infecta Suecia la conquistan en menos de 25 horas.
> Que esperpento madre mía.



De estos dos ..quién es el que muerde la almohada?.


----------



## pemebe (14 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> JAJAHAHAJA estais to nerviosos que la saca de rublos con la que os pagan abrevar del retrete del khan NO VA A VALER NADA
> el khan esta empezando a vender como loco las toneladas de oro robadas, cuando fumanchu se los compre a precio de saldo, lo siguiente será imprimir a destajo; inflación de 3 digitos.
> 
> No es mereceis otra cosa escoria






Tu eres el que da importancia a la conversion del rublo/dolar.

¿crees que Rusia estaba mejor que ahora 
en 1999 : 1 dolar = 5 rublos
en 2001: 1 dolar = 30 rublos
en 2015: 1 dolar = 70 rublos?

Yo simplemente trato de analizar la informacion y proporcionar datos. Que cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones.


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Joder, pues en el foro de Patriots USAnos que a veces paso esta lleno de nicks americanos y son más pro-rusos que en este foro.



No me jodas que en un foro americano escriben en inglés.

Ainssssss, qué cosas que me cuentas.


----------



## Expected (14 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Acabo de leer que EEUU a informado a "los aliados" Que China apoya a Rusia.
> 
> Dada la MIERDA de periodistas y medios de comunicación que sufrimos, vengo a burbuja a que comenteis de que va esto. Gracias.
> 
> Oficialización III Guerra Mundial?



Lo de siempre. Tengo una deuda acojonante....y tengo que hacer algo al respecto. Nada nuevo.


----------



## dedalo00 (14 Mar 2022)

Meñakoz dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 983471
> 
> 
> 
> Episodio inédito en la televisión pública rusa. Durante la emisión de las noticias una mujer ha irrumpido en directo en el plató con un cartel en el que se podía leer: «Parad la guerra. No creáis en la propaganda. Os están mintiendo».



Los progres siempre con sus show y sus performances, su política del espectáculo y su gárgara eterna llena de sentimentalismo purrio de lo moral, lo bueno, lo malo, lo aceptable y lo repudiable… Puto asco.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (14 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Cuando el rio suena  , por cierto Gibraltar no son aguas internacionales y la comisaría esta en Rota, Biden quiere guerra, pero lejos de su casa



Nadie se pregunta cuándo obtuvo los Estados Unidos la legitimidad de obrar como si ellos mismos fueran las Naciones Unidas.
Que yo sepa, Rusia hizo valer el veto en las resoluciones y tal.


----------



## Seronoser (14 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo de "lentos" es un clásico en la ex-URSS, a la hora de referirse a los estonios. Anda que no han hecho y hacen chistes sobre ellos.
> 
> Piojos resucitados, que habría dicho mi abuela. Se creen finlandeses bis, los "sextos escandinavos", y todo eso. Pero luego son los que van a la fresa a Finlandia como los españoles iban a la vendimia a Francia.



Yo Lo de los estonios no lo sabía…hasta que me piqué hace un tiempo con un Bentley 4x en Moscu, y yo llevaba matrícula española.
después de un rato el del Bentley se puso en paralelo en el atasco, bajó la ventanilla y me dijo: Eres muy rápido para ser estonio.
Y le dije que no, que mi matrícula era española.
y entonces me soltó un: ahhh ahora lo comprendo  y un: joder, no te van a poner ni una multa


----------



## ciruiostar (14 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> No Coco, a eso no hay derecho a algo así. Los ucranianos antirrusos que son mayoría en el oeste tienen derecho a un estado propio, y a tener las alianzas que quieran. No nos equivoquemos, Rusia está en la razón en tanto recupere los territorios poblados por rusos, y puedo entender una franja de seguridad de norte a sur al oeste del Dnieper, pero punto pelota, no tiene derecho a más.



Pues la verdad Rusia no gana nada dejándole Ucrania occidental a los polacos así de fácil, y solo sería extender las líneas de la OTAN más hacia el este más cerca de Moscú, el objetivo es plantar al ejército ruso en la frontera polaca para cerrar el cinturón de seguridad y estar preparados para marchar a Berlín cuando haga falta.






Las fronteras soviéticas en Europa, la linea de Stalin.


----------



## Rafl Eg (14 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Acabo de leer que EEUU a informado va "los aliados" Que China apoya a Rusia.
> 
> Dada la MIERDA de periodistas y medios de comunicación que sufrimos, vengo a burbuja a que comenteis de que va esto. Gracias.
> 
> Oficialización III Guerra Mundial?



Pues eso vá de que China no arremete contra Rusia tanto como a USA le gustaría, y entonces los usanos se inventan historietas de que les están dando armas a los rusos y demás.
Los medios por su parte, ya se sabe, solo son un altavoz de podredumbre basurienta


----------



## Kluster (14 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Esta es la Europa que va a luchar contra Putin.
> Como los rusos entren en ese nido de feminazismo multicultural que es la hoy infecta Suecia la conquistan en menos de 25 horas.
> Que esperpento madre mía.




Este es el momento en el que los dos sujetos se pusieron de acuerdo para ir a luchar por la raza blanca:







En el fondo me dan pena.


----------



## Eneko Aritza (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Un artículo interesante del economista Vicenç Navarro.
> 
> *14.03.2022*
> 
> ...



Me lo apunto para leerlo en otro momento, daremos una oportunidad dado el tema que es, pero con poca esperanza, este tipo analiza todo con tal carga ideológica que suele ser casi imposible sacar algo útil.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (14 Mar 2022)

Vaya historia


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (14 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> No Coco, a eso no hay derecho a algo así. Los ucranianos antirrusos que son mayoría en el oeste tienen derecho a un estado propio, y a tener las alianzas que quieran. No nos equivoquemos, Rusia está en la razón en tanto recupere los territorios poblados por rusos, y puedo entender una franja de seguridad de norte a sur al oeste del Dnieper, pero punto pelota, no tiene derecho a más. En el momento en el que consiga eso y eche la influencia liberal anglofila de su país, lo admisible es que pare ahí.



Hablas de derecho, de moral. Algo totalmente ajeno a las relaciones internacionales, donde la fuerza lo es todo. En ese ámbito, hace el que puede. Y el idealismo nos lo podemos meter por el culo, porque por lo general es simplemente el caballo de Troya para hacernos comulgar con ruedas de molino por parte precisamente de los que no tienen nada de idealistas. El buenismo y el idealismo han puesto sobre la mesa más muertos que nadie.

Lo que quede de Ucrania, en el oeste, tendrá un Estado independiente si eso no choca con la doctrina de seguridad de Rusia. Y si choca, durará lo que un suspiro. A estas alturas los idealismos sólo se pueden vestir con los ropajes de la ingenuidad o de la mala fe. En cualquier caso, sobran.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (14 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Acabo de leer que EEUU ha informado a "los aliados" Que China apoya a Rusia.
> 
> Dada la MIERDA de periodistas y medios de comunicación que sufrimos, vengo a burbuja a que comenteis de que va esto. Gracias.
> 
> Oficialización III Guerra Mundial?







__





Subscribe to read | Financial Times


News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




amp.ft.com





Estados Unidos dice a sus aliados que China señaló su apertura para brindar apoyo militar a Rusia

El Departamento de Estado informa a los diplomáticos en Europa y Asia que Beijing reaccionó positivamente a la solicitud

Estados Unidos les ha dicho a sus aliados que China señaló su voluntad de brindar asistencia militar a Rusia para apoyar su invasión de Ucrania, según funcionarios familiarizados con los cables diplomáticos estadounidenses en el intercambio.

Los cables, que fueron enviados por el Departamento de Estado de EE. UU. a los aliados en Europa y Asia, no decían si China había señalado que ayudaría a Rusia en el futuro o si ya había comenzado a brindar apoyo militar. Tampoco dijeron en qué punto del conflicto Beijing parecía dispuesto a ofrecer la ayuda.

El Financial Times informó el domingo que Rusia había hecho la solicitud de asistencia en algún momento después del inicio de la invasión de tres semanas.


La oferta rusa y la respuesta china han hecho sonar las alarmas en la Casa Blanca. Los funcionarios estadounidenses creen que China está tratando de ayudar a Rusia, mientras que sus altos funcionarios piden públicamente una solución diplomática a la guerra.

La embajada china en los EE. UU. dijo el domingo que no tenía conocimiento de ninguna solicitud rusa o respuesta china positiva a Moscú. Rusia también negó el lunes haber hecho ninguna solicitud a China.

Un alto funcionario de defensa de EE. UU. se negó a decir si China había brindado apoyo militar después de la solicitud rusa, pero dijo que el Pentágono estaba observando la situación “muy, muy de cerca”.

“Si China elige apoyar materialmente a Rusia en esta guerra, probablemente habrá consecuencias para China”, dijo el funcionario de defensa.

El funcionario agregó: “Hemos visto a China básicamente dar una aprobación tácita a lo que Rusia está haciendo al negarse a unirse a las sanciones, al culpar a Occidente y a los Estados Unidos por la asistencia que le estamos brindando a Ucrania [y] al afirmar que querían ver un resultado pacífico, pero esencialmente sin hacer nada para lograrlo”.

Se espera que Jake Sullivan, asesor de seguridad nacional de EE. UU., plantee el tema hoy en Roma en una reunión con Yang Jiechi, el principal funcionario de política exterior de China. Antes de partir de Washington el domingo, Sullivan dijo que advertiría a los chinos que no intenten "rescatar" a Rusia, incluso ayudándola a sobrevivir a las duras sanciones de Occidente.

“Nos aseguraremos de que ni China, ni nadie más, pueda compensar a Rusia por estas pérdidas”, dijo Sullivan a la televisión NBC el domingo. “En términos de los medios específicos para hacer eso, nuevamente, no voy a exponer todo eso en público, pero lo comunicaremos en privado a China”.

Antes de la reunión entre Sullivan y Yang, la administración Biden pidió la semana pasada a los aliados europeos que ampliaran su mensaje a China de que Beijing no debería ayudar a Rusia a eludir las sanciones, según un funcionario europeo.

China se ha presentado a sí misma como un actor neutral a pesar de sus vínculos cada vez más estrechos con Moscú. Pero los medios y diplomáticos chinos han ofrecido su apoyo a la justificación de Rusia para la invasión y culparon a Estados Unidos y la OTAN por el conflicto.

Los medios chinos también han repetido afirmaciones rusas sin fundamento de que Estados Unidos ayudó a Ucrania a construir laboratorios de armas biológicas.

Beijing y Moscú se han acercado más en los últimos años, en gran parte debido a su desprecio compartido por las alianzas militares estadounidenses y occidentales como la OTAN. El mes pasado, el presidente chino, Xi Jinping, y el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, firmaron una declaración conjunta en Beijing que describía su asociación cada vez más estrecha como “sin límites”.


----------



## Magick (14 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Dicen que los spetzna ya comenzaron el asalto final.
> Operación nocturna con gafas de visión nocturna + asalto en helicóptero
> a todas y cada una de las posiciones localizadas e identificadas de Azov
> (tejados, alturas y locales en barrios civiles) con los equipos especiales
> ...



Esta noche Caronte se va a ganar el jornal.


----------



## MiguelLacano (14 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> No Coco, a eso no hay derecho a algo así. Los ucranianos antirrusos que son mayoría en el oeste tienen derecho a un estado propio, y a tener las alianzas que quieran. No nos equivoquemos, Rusia está en la razón en tanto recupere los territorios poblados por rusos, y puedo entender una franja de seguridad de norte a sur al oeste del Dnieper, pero punto pelota, no tiene derecho a más. En el momento en el que consiga eso y eche la influencia liberal anglofila de su país, lo admisible es que pare ahí.



Por desgracia, estamos en la fase descarnada. Ahora no hay “derecho” o “admisible”, ahora solo hay fuerza.


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Pues la verdad Rusia no gana nada dejándole Ucrania occidental a los polacos así de fácil, y solo sería extender las líneas de la OTAN más hacia el este más cerca de Moscú, el objetivo es plantar al ejército ruso en la frontera polaca para cerrar el cinturón de seguridad y estar preparados para marchar a Berlín cuando haga falta.



Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja 

A Berlín a qué, hijo?

Cuántos años tienes?


----------



## tomasjos (14 Mar 2022)

Coco, aún así tienen derecho a tener su estado. En un acuerdo de paz, la UE, que se ocuparía de ese país, será quién garantice que los nazis no ocupe el poder


----------



## damnun_infectum (14 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Menudo troll estás hecho.
> Nada como viajar en un Ilushin de transporte de ala alta convertido en avión de línea para saber lo que es el valor ( bueno en realidad la inconsciencia más que el valor)



El 737 dreamliner si que tiene clase y es bonito. No hace falta ni sacar el tren de aterrizaje porque solamente despega. Eso si...qué clase, qué savoir faire,...QUÉ BARRENAS!.


----------



## bubibartra (14 Mar 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> Tuvieron 2 y llevan 30 años en vías de desarrollo. Ahora que empezaban a recibir inversión extranjera directa se les va a tomar por culo todo y con notorios problemas en las balanzas de pagos. Argentina 2.0 pero los follaputin dicen que lo tiene todo bajo control



Rusia estuvo mucho peor de lo que estuvo argentina..esto era el rublo en 1993


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> No me jodas que en un foro americano escriben en inglés.
> 
> Ainssssss, qué cosas que me cuentas.



Pues si, aunque ese es de Patriots.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (14 Mar 2022)

Que pidan paracaídas también, que ya han dicho que los hacen saltar a pelito 

_NUEVO: Entre la asistencia que Rusia ha solicitado a China está la comida para las tropas. Específicamente, los kits de alimentos militares no perecederos conocidos como MRE. La solicitud subraya los desafíos logísticos básicos que enfrenta Rusia.

_


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Por desgracia, estamos en la fase descarnada. Ahora no hay “derecho” o “admisible”, ahora solo hay fuerza.



Hay que ver, pobres rusos, les obligan a emplear la fuerza.
Serás cabronazo.


----------



## jimmyjump (14 Mar 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> Rusia estuvo mucho peor de lo que estuvo argentina..esto era el rublo en 1993
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 983603



Pues eso, que van a estar otras tantas décadas en la mierda, y dudo que después de la cantidad de desinversiones vuelvan dentro de poco.


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Acabo de leer que EEUU ha informado a "los aliados" Que China apoya a Rusia.
> 
> Dada la MIERDA de periodistas y medios de comunicación que sufrimos, vengo a burbuja a que comenteis de que va esto. Gracias.
> 
> Oficialización III Guerra Mundial?



Yo lo he visto posteado ya tres o cuatro veces y todavía no le doy ninguna credibilidad.


----------



## kenny220 (14 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Que pidan paracaídas también, que ya han dicho que los hacen saltar a pelito
> 
> _NUEVO: Entre la asistencia que Rusia ha solicitado a China está la comida para las tropas. Específicamente, los kits de alimentos militares no perecederos conocidos como MRE. La solicitud subraya los desafíos logísticos básicos que enfrenta Rusia.
> 
> ...


----------



## Azrael_II (14 Mar 2022)

"*Viva Putin*" el brutal discurso que se escucha en Barcelona por parte de disidentes

Recomiendo escuchar este discurso. Si... Se que es astrólogo... Si se que viene ene de familia de astrologos .... Si... Se que cree en cosas que o birn nos burlamos o bien nos explota la cabeza

Pero después de todo lo que ha pasado, el discurso lucido, de una persona despierta siempre será bienvenido. Recordemos que el presidente de Ucrania es un actor al igual que el de Canadá (menos profesional) no pueden destruir el mensaje;

Toca todos los palos y conspiraciones reales, desde la ironía y la fe en la victoria espiritual


----------



## Seronoser (14 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 983594
> 
> 
> Tu eres el que da importancia a la conversion del rublo/dolar.
> ...



Cuanto valía una barra de pan en 1999 en Rusia?
y en 2001?
y en 2015?
y Hoy?

esa es la información que has de buscar


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (14 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Me lo apunto para leerlo en otro momento, daremos una oportunidad dado el tema que es, pero con poca esperanza, este tipo analiza todo con tal carga ideológica que suele ser casi imposible sacar algo útil.




Cada uno es libre de leer lo que le plazca. A mi personalmente me gustan algunas publicaciones de Navarro (por ejemplo, su obra _La medicina bajo el capitalismo_), aunque es cierto que a menudo debemos dejar al margen determinadas consideraciones cuando leemos "información" y opinión. Es un sistema que aplico a todo tipo de publicaciones e inputs procedentes de todo tipo de fuentes, sí prefiero datos e inputs antes que análisis cerrados. Todo suma.


----------



## damnun_infectum (14 Mar 2022)

Meñakoz dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 983471
> 
> 
> 
> Episodio inédito en la televisión pública rusa. Durante la emisión de las noticias una mujer ha irrumpido en directo en el plató con un cartel en el que se podía leer: «Parad la guerra. No creáis en la propaganda. Os están mintiendo».



Ah...el chroma key,...qué montaje más burdo!.


----------



## bubibartra (14 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 983594
> 
> 
> Tu eres el que da importancia a la conversion del rublo/dolar.
> ...



Tras el default de 1998 hubo inyección monetaria . Han Habido varias. Es que se le da M UCHA importancia al valor del rublo en todas partes. NO se para de repetir que el rublo ha caído un 40%... Jode si al rublo han tenido que resucitarlo tropecientas veces pero ahí sigue Rusia. Todos los datos que dan que al parecer llevarán a un colapso de Rusia son que el rublo ha caido (inflaccion del 30% de media por tanto no es muy estable que digamos) que no pueden pagar lo que es difícil si les han bloqueado 300.000 millones y cosa por las que ha pasado Rusia varias veces y peor .....


----------



## NPI (14 Mar 2022)

nief dijo:


> Thread by @kamilkazani on Thread Reader App
> 
> 
> @kamilkazani: How to defeat Putin? Many recognise the importance of coercive measures against Russia and necessity to give it a way out And yet, some presume that the way out should be given to Putin to...…
> ...



"Vieja" cuenta renacida para la ocasión.


----------



## Kluster (14 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Vaya historia




Se mete a defender a los ukras y estos van y lo torturan.


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (14 Mar 2022)

Eneko Aritza dijo:


>



Jodo con el armamento de risa de los rusos


----------



## Borroqueta (14 Mar 2022)

A Los Ucros de Maripol le quedan 2 dias si los rusos van rápido y como caiga Maripol el resto va en cadena.

Maripol es objectivo prioritario mas que Odesa , despues iran directos al norte


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> El 737 dreamliner si que tiene clase y es bonito. No hace falta ni sacar el tren de aterrizaje porque solamente despega. Eso si...qué clase, qué savoir faire,...QUÉ BARRENAS!.



Y dale. 
*
El 737 NO ES EL DREAMLINER, IDIOTA*


----------



## Dylan Leary (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## explorador (14 Mar 2022)

De facto, Rota es la comisaria de Gibraltar, esperemos que Biden no firme esa locura, las aguas internacionales no abarcan el paso por el Estrecho


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Mar 2022)

OJO han puesto los tipos al 20% que es un HONEY POT de manuel, HOLD shitrublo
los putinitos que han abrevado con un contrato en rublos se van a quedar muy mermados en cuota de harinas



pemebe dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 983594
> 
> 
> Tu eres el que da importancia a la conversion del rublo/dolar.
> ...


----------



## ciruiostar (14 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja
> 
> A Berlín a qué, hijo?
> 
> Cuántos años tienes?



Los europeos juraban y perjuraban que no habría guerra ahora tienen la guerra y ustedes están totalmente acobardados y decadentes para enfrentarla, si Europa cree que su amo anglo derramara su sangre por ella están muy equivocados, Europa es un estorbo, una carga, un saco que ya cada vez es más molesto de mantener.


----------



## amcxxl (14 Mar 2022)

Mas hostias en los alrededores de Jarkov esta noche


----------



## Evangelion (14 Mar 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> El 737 dreamliner si que tiene clase y es bonito. No hace falta ni sacar el tren de aterrizaje porque solamente despega. Eso si...qué clase, qué savoir faire,...QUÉ BARRENAS!.



Que es eso del 737 dreamliner?


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Mar 2022)

*Cada vez estoy más seguro de mi hipótesis inicial : Putin, Biden, Xi Jinping y la mayoría de los dirigentes europeos, tienen los mismos jefes .*

Putin es miembro fundamental de las organizaciones supranacionales más importantes del planeta y es muy extraño que se ningunee de esa forma si no estuviese de acuerdo. Está haciendo “ de poli malo “ de cara a la borregada.
*
Es todo tan extremadamente raro e incoherente!*

Que Putin no hubiese aprovechado la epidemia para atacar a Ucrania, o que no hiciese un ataque biológico sin tener que desvelarse como estado criminal .
*
El coronavirus es gratis y por lo visto es muy contagioso y devastador.* Lo que se habría ahorrado con la movilización del ejército y las sanciones !!! 

Que Zelenski un extravagante personaje que no puede ser más ridículo , si fuese él quien decidiese la rendición de Ucrania o si realmente fuese el que decidía atacar Dombás , se destituye como hicieron con Rajoy ( o con Trump ) o se le asesina con un coronavirus o a lo bestia como al presidente Carrero Blanco.
*
Están haciendo una pinza para atacar a Europa.* “Ante los desmanes de Rusia “ justifican ante los europeos la necesidad de intervenir y por lo tanto entrar en la guerra con todas las consecuencias y de la misma manera que llegó el coronavirus , llegarán los misiles . 
La interpretación de lo que está pasando es tan parecido a la propaganda alarmista de Wuhan que parecen los mismos guionistas.

El exagerado sesgo emocional de las “ informaciones “ las delata como falsas , se nota claramente que pretenden condicionar al espectador y dirigirle .

La embarazada muerta en una camilla se asemeja mucho a la instagramer que se descubrió que estaba actuando como herida.

Se trata de manipular nuestras emociones . Somos esclavos de nuestras emociones y quien sabe jugar con ellas condiciona nuestras decisiones más allá de nuestros pensamientos , por eso la desinformación es muy emocional, para que nos de rabia y nos provoque angustia, ansiedad .


Indudablemente hay muertos igual que mataron a los ancianos de las residencias y tanta otra gente por daños colaterales ( falta de atención médica a enfermedades curables pero que la gente no consultó por miedo, suicidios … además de los 400.000 muertos que hay en España todos los años porque la vida se acaba )



Los edificios destruidos que vemos por la tele , pueden ser construcciones de la época soviética que tenían pensado demoler para construir otras más modernas.

Los vehículos militares que se ven en las imágenes de devastación parecen todos sacados de un desguace de la segunda guerra mundial y los coches civiles son todos muy antiguos que contrastan con las imágenes reales de hoy en Donetsk donde cayeron los trozos de un supuesto misil y mataron a varias personas.





Como nadie debería dudar a estas alturas , esta guerra es parte de un guion que se inició con el llamado coronavirus. Si tuvieron el valor de montar semejante trama a escala " mundial " , la guerra es parte del espectáculo.
La obediencia ciega y criminal de los sanitarios , políticos y “ periodistas-tertulianos “ tiene su justificación porque su sueldo depende de ello . Dicho de otra manera cualquier persona que no siguiese las consignas y las órdenes por estrafalarias que fuesen se descartaba y eligieron a personajes como Simón o César Carballo que soltaban por su boca verdaderas tropelías sin inmutarse.


Aunque han dejado filtrar que es un reseteo de las economías occidentales , yo creo que va mucho más que eso . Es la próxima destrucción de Europa con la complicidad de políticos traidores para permitir el expansionismo islámico a un espacio vital imprescindible para su supervivencia . Nada nuevo en la historia de las guerras. Recuerden que *" el arte de la guerra consiste en el engaño , en vencer sin luchar " *

No es que se termine el petróleo es que no será necesario en el hipotético nuevo mundo que nos esperaría . Por lo tanto los hipermegamillonarios islamistas sabiendo lo que les espera y que la arena del desierto no se come , están invirtiendo toda la riqueza acumulada en garantizarse un futuro que está ya encima.

*NO SON LOS ESTADOS UNIDOS ! *de hecho la mayoría de los votantes eligieron a Trump, pero un poder supranacional más poderoso que el presidente de los estados unidos le dio la patada para apoderarse del ejército norteamericano para fines que están por ver.

Todo el mundo sabe que Biden es un títere ¿ pero un títere de quién ? Lógicamente de las grandes corporaciones privadas y los fondos de inversión , los cuales pertenecen a judíos, árabes y chinos ( y sus testaferros ) ¡ LO HAN COMPRADO TODO ! empresas estructurales y han puesto especial interés en todas las plataformas mediáticas y por supuesto internet que son los dueños de las redes sociales .
Por lo tanto todo es filtrado y la cosmovisión de los españoles y población similar es dirigida a través de los programas pseudoinformativos ( Griso, la sexta noche ...) , series de la tele que introducen en las tramas la ideología dominante y tanta basura disfrazada de humor como Risto , Wyoming , Ébole que tienen sus equivalentes en otros países del entorno.













Los nuevos amos del mundo


Con la ayuda de los gobiernos y los bancos centrales, los grandes fondos de inversión se han lanzado a la conquista del mundo. Hoy, los megafondos controlan casi todos los sectores de la economía: desde la vivienda a la sanidad privada, desde la banca a la gran industria, desde las tecnológicas...




www.elsaltodiario.com


----------



## NPI (14 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Hola, agradezco la información aportada, pero me gustaria que eliminaras tu firma ya que gasta datos y espacio de los que leen el foro y no aportan nada.
> 
> Y extiendo esa peticion a todos los que usan firmas con videos, tweets ... @Fígaro por ejemplo



Forero @pemebe un consejo ve a Preferencias y desmarca la casilla


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (14 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Sí que se puede, para eso USA mantiene a 2 aliados a cada lado del Estrecho en Ceuta y Gibraltar.



No se puede.

Convenio de Montego Bay... derecho a paso inocente..

Te imaginas que Rusia prohibida navegar a un barco de bandera Suiza por sus estrechos, no se lo puede impedir.


----------



## alnitak (14 Mar 2022)

mirkoxx dijo:


> *El comandante militar Poddubny escribe*:
> 
> “Cerca de Kiev, la derrota de las fortificaciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania continúa. La ironía de la historia es que ahora el régimen de Kiev está utilizando la infraestructura de ingeniería soviética, los ZKP, que se construyeron para repeler un ataque de la OTAN, y ahora son el objetivo de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. Los ingenieros soviéticos las construyeron para durar. Tenemos que tener muy en cuenta esto. La artillería enemiga trabaja en toda la zona y se dirige especialmente a los paracaidistas en Gostomel y a las formaciones rusas que se encuentran en las cercanías de la carretera Kyiv-Zhitomir.
> 
> ...




rusia esta adquiriendo experiencia de combate en mas de 500.000 soldados

ES EL NUEVO IMPERIO


----------



## sikBCN (14 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


>



Estonia no ES NADIE!! nadie!! Osea que nos podemos limpiar el culo con los papeles del parlamento de Estonia.

Esa mierda de pais sin ningún tipo de transcendência internacional, si se ponen gilipollas los usamos como moneda de cambio para la paz y se reintegran en Rusia.

Saludos.


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Pues si, aunque ese es de Patriots.




Otro subnormal.

Al final te tendré que hacer un esquema.


Burbuja: Foro ESPAÑOL Y EN ESPAÑOL.

Detesta-anglos con nick en inglés y en un foro español es DE GILIPOLLAS.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (14 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Acabo de leer que EEUU ha informado a "los aliados" Que China apoya a Rusia.
> 
> Dada la MIERDA de periodistas y medios de comunicación que sufrimos, vengo a burbuja a que comenteis de que va esto. Gracias.
> 
> Oficialización III Guerra Mundial?




Desde no sé donde se ha dejado caer que China ha "facilitado" armamento a Rusia.


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Que es eso del 737 dreamliner?



Es uno que sólo vuela en Albacete y alrededores. O en sus Dreams.


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

El Estado Mayor informó a la Oficina del Presidente de Ucrania cuántas tropas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania pueden quedar cercadas en el frente oriental en una semana. 
Es necesario tomar una decisión urgente o se repetirá la situación de Mariupol en donde se cercaron a 14500 efectivos.

A principios de febrero de 2022, 76.000 efectivos militares estaban concentrados en el Donbass, con más de 2.000 equipos pesados a su disposición, incluidos 354 tanques y 160 lanzacohetes múltiples. 
Lista de brigadas y grupos tácticos en el frente oriental:
25.ª brigada aerotransportada, batallones nacionales, fuerzas especiales GUR MOU, 36.ª brigada de infantería de marina, 23.º batallón de infantería motorizada independiente Khortitsa, 1 destacamento fronterizo, 129.ª unidad de reconocimiento independiente, 503.er batallón independiente de infantería de marina, 12.ª brigada operativa independiente, regimiento AZOV, 95.ª brigada aeromóvil, 55.ª brigada de artillería separada, 53.ª brigada mecanizada, 17.ª brigada de tanques separada, 3.ª brigada de tanques separada, 54.ª brigada mecanizada separada, 56.ª brigada de infantería motorizada separada, 43.ª brigada de artillería separada, 95.ª brigada de asalto aéreo separada, 30.ª brigada mecanizada separada, 26.ª brigada de artillería separada , 24.a brigada mecanizada, 79.a brigada de asalto aéreo independiente, 57.a brigada de infantería motorizada, 2.a brigada de tanques independiente, 3.er destacamento fronterizo, 111.a brigada de defensa territorial, 24.a brigada de asalto independiente Aidar, 30.o Servicio de aplicación de la ley militar
Regimiento de Propósito Especial "A", Guarnición Territorial Separada "C", Destacamento Fronterizo 11, Regimiento Separado 15, Guardia Nacional de Ucrania
Brigada de Asalto Aéreo 81, Defensa Territorial Especial
Subdivisiones del Sector Derecho.

Todas estas unidades y brigadas se encuentran en el frente oriental y su cerco sería una tragedia para el ejército ucraniano.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Mar 2022)

demoliciones controladas : 











Así luce una voladura controlada de 15 torres a la vez


Los edificios llevaban años inacabados y el ayuntamiento decidió derribarlos




es.gizmodo.com















Video: la impactante demolición de 15 rascacielos en simultáneo en China


Las enormes torres formaban parte de un megaproyecto urbanístico que nunca pudieron finalizar. Mirá las imágenes.Histórico: un grupo de científicos halló un nuevo estado de la materia




www.clarin.com


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Pues la verdad Rusia no gana nada dejándole Ucrania occidental a los polacos así de fácil, y solo sería extender las líneas de la OTAN más hacia el este más cerca de Moscú, el objetivo es plantar al ejército ruso en la frontera polaca para cerrar el cinturón de seguridad y estar preparados para marchar a Berlín cuando haga falta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jajajaja qué rojo era su valle...mmmm qué gostoso cuando todo se desmoronó.


----------



## alfonbass (14 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Por desgracia, estamos en la fase descarnada. Ahora no hay “derecho” o “admisible”, ahora solo hay fuerza.



"Solo hay fuerza" dice el memo, sabes....


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania reconoce la muerte de otro piloto en un combate aéreo.

Mayor Yevgeny Lysenko a los mandos de un MiG-29.




DEP


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Mar 2022)

Parte de Guerra 21:00h 14-3-2022

Pocos avances significativos en todos los frentes. Se sigue avanzado en todas las posiciones sobre Nokolayev, Sievierodonetsk.

Parece que se ha liberado una parte de Mairúpol, mañana habrá más información.

Y lo más trascendente es la llegada de las tropas rusas a las puertas de Brovary al este de Kiev, habiendo incursiones en algunas zonas de extrarradio


----------



## damnun_infectum (14 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Auditor de calidad de DCMA disecciona los graves fallos de mantenimiento en los vehículos rusos, así como su gran enemigo: el barro y la lluvia | Burbuja.info
> 
> *Este es un hilo que explicará las malas prácticas implícitas de mantenimiento de camiones del ejército ruso basadas en esta foto del par de neumáticos traseros derechos de un sistema de misiles y pistola con ruedas Pantsir-S1 debajo y las implicaciones operativas durante la temporada de lodo en Ucrania.*
> 
> ...



La Virgen...!, 1 metro de rollo sobre ruedas, inflado, aire, y ahí me quedé.

Al final no sé qué de perder guerras por no pasar la itv al tanque.

Mucho tiempo libre...es la conclusión que saco.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (14 Mar 2022)

*Rusia ha pedido a China misiles, drones y vehículos blindados: Financial Times*

Estados Unidos les dijo a sus aliados que Rusia solicitó equipo militar a China, incluidos misiles, drones y vehículos blindados, y que China “respondió positivamente” a la solicitud, informa el Financial Times.

El periodista del Financial Times, Demetri Sevastopulo, también informó que los aliados europeos que recibieron esta información le han pedido a Estados Unidos que comparta la inteligencia subyacente que están utilizando para llegar a esta conclusión.

No está claro en los cables de Estados Unidos a los aliados si China ya está brindando el apoyo solicitado o simplemente se ha comprometido a hacerlo, informó el Financial Times.


----------



## alfonbass (14 Mar 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Los europeos juraban y perjuraban que no habría guerra ahora tienen la guerra y ustedes están totalmente acobardados y decadentes para enfrentarla, si Europa cree que su amo anglo derramara su sangre por ella están muy equivocados, Europa es un estorbo, una carga, un saco que ya cada vez es más molesto de mantener.



Tu si que eres un estorbo, que no te terminas la merienda nunca....


----------



## alnitak (14 Mar 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> Estonia no ES NADIE!! nadie!! Osea que nos podemos limpiar el culo con los papeles del parlamento se Estonia...essa mierda de pais sin ningún tipo de transcendência internacional.




estonia es basura.. estuve la.semana pasada.. 

eso.si tias GUAPISIMAS

ES PARA FOLLAR

YO YA HE PUESTO LA BANDERA RUSA.. EN EL JARDIN


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> Estonia no ES NADIE!! nadie!! Osea que nos podemos limpiar el culo con los papeles del parlamento se Estonia...essa mierda de pais sin ningún tipo de transcendência internacional.



Baya baya, cuando son países como Zimbabwe los que no sancionan a Rusia, Zimbabwe es la hostia de importante...en cambio ahora, Estonia no es nadie...no te jode...


----------



## bubibartra (14 Mar 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> Pues eso, que van a estar otras tantas décadas en la mierda, y dudo que después de la cantidad de desinversiones vuelvan dentro de poco.



Ahora mismo a Rusia tiene mucho ganado con un país que invierta. Es la ventaja que tienen sobre el 2001 cuando iba un joven Putin vendiendo Rusia por todo occidente. Ahora con una relación económica sólida con China tiene más de la mitad hecho.

Con Europa con recuperar parte de las holandesas y las alemanas ya tienen. Lo peliagudo será la industria de automóviles, los rusos todos tienen BMW o mercedes y no quieren un lada ni regalado, pero ahí pueden jugar en un par de años con la carta UE para Ucrania. Rusia es un país MUY RENTABLE para los coches alemanes. No creo que el lío dure demasiado ni que Putin nacionalice las fábricas de coches.


----------



## tomasjos (14 Mar 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Hablas de derecho, de moral. Algo totalmente ajeno a las relaciones internacionales, donde la fuerza lo es todo. En ese ámbito, hace el que puede. Y el idealismo nos lo podemos meter por el culo, porque por lo general es simplemente el caballo de Troya para hacernos comulgar con ruedas de molino por parte precisamente de los que no tienen nada de idealistas. El buenismo y el idealismo han puesto sobre la mesa más muertos que nadie.
> 
> Lo que quede de Ucrania, en el oeste, tendrá un Estado independiente si eso no choca con la doctrina de seguridad de Rusia. Y si choca, durará lo que un suspiro. A estas alturas los idealismos sólo se pueden vestir con los ropajes de la ingenuidad o de la mala fe. En cualquier caso, sobran.



Sin idealismo y sin justicia esto es la ley de la selva, no es aceptable


----------



## Pinovski (14 Mar 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> La Virgen...!, 1 metro de rollo sobre ruedas, inflado, aire, y ahí me quedé.
> 
> Al final no sé qué de perder guerras por no pasar la itv al tanque.
> 
> Mucho tiempo libre...es la conclusión que saco.



Claro, un tipo que estuvo mas de 20 años haciendo auditorias de calidad de vehiculos para contratistas militares sabe menos que (no digo que sea tu caso) el comite de expertos de un foro de virgen doritos que les da la luz una vez al mes como mucho . Normal que en este pais se haya erigido a Cesar Carballo y a otros todologos como dioses...

A este paso los pro rusos no van a poder entrar en el foro porque los tienen tan grandes que no pasan por ni por los espacios del login...


----------



## la mano negra (14 Mar 2022)

Borroqueta dijo:


> A Los Ucros de Maripol le quedan 2 dias si los rusos van rápido y como caiga Maripol el resto va en cadena.
> 
> Maripol es objectivo prioritario mas que Odesa , despues iran directos al norte



En Mariupol los rusos van en modo Grozny . Ya no se andan con tonterías . Al principio quisieron hacer las cosas de buen rollito y tal pero con los fanáticos de Azov esas no son las maneras. Los muy canallas están usando a la población civil como escudos humanos y no los han dejado salir de la ciudad a pesar de que los rusos lo han intentado de todas las maneras posibles. Una vez que limpien Mariupol bien limpio podrán ir limpiando más ciudades de forma concienzuda y metódica.


----------



## Dylan Leary (14 Mar 2022)

Since the beginning of the attack on Ukraine on February 24, Russia has launched about 900 missiles on our land

This was reported by the Pentagon.


----------



## mazuste (14 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso dio detalles, en la tarde, sobre el asalto a Mariupol.
* Se informa que las fuerzas especiales eliminaron las principales fuerzas de las bandas nazis *
_*en posiciones residenciales alrededor del perímetro de la ciudad.

Hoy, las fuerzas de la DPR, con el apoyo de los militares rusos, destruyeron casi todos los puntos
de tiro neonazis en los suburbios de Mariupol, y las fuerzas especiales eliminaron las principales 
fuerzas neonazis en las zonas residenciales alrededor del perímetro de la ciudad.

El éxito de la operación de desbloqueo de Mariupol permitió abrir los corredores humanitarios 
para la salida de civiles a partir de las 15 horas de hoy e iniciar la evacuación masiva de la población*_
* que había sido rehén de los neonazis durante mucho tiempo...*


----------



## Artedi (14 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Una vez entrado en guerra quiere algo más, porque eso la neutralidad Ucrania n





tomasjos dijo:


> Coco, aún así tienen derecho a tener su estado. En un acuerdo de paz, la UE, que se ocuparía de ese país, será quién garantice que los nazis no ocupe el poder



Rusia no niega el derecho de Ucrania a existir. Pero la quiere neutral (como USA quiere neutral o partidario a México) y con las multas pagadas (Crimea, Donbass).


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Mar 2022)

Se han escuchado explosiones en algún momento

*Kharkiv Skyline - Ukraine Live Camera*


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Mar 2022)

Curioso ...


----------



## mateoysuguitarra (14 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Cuando el rio suena  , por cierto Gibraltar no son aguas internacionales y la comisaría esta en Rota, Biden quiere guerra, pero lejos de su casa



Ahora me entero que los usanos deciden quién puede y quién no puede navegar por aguas internacionales.


----------



## Borroqueta (14 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania reconoce la muerte de otro piloto en un combate aéreo.
> 
> Mayor Yevgeny Lysenko a los mandos de un MiG-29.
> 
> ...




Si han tirado 100 aviones calcula los que la han palmado


----------



## alnitak (14 Mar 2022)

unos cuantos de este foro van a saber quien es la gran madre rusia este año

ayer fue el.aniversario


----------



## Common_Deletion (14 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


>



Y el ayuntamiento de Sevilla que ha dicho? Porque mas o menos tiene la misma poblacion.
Dejad de bailarle el agua a poblados de paletos con culturas de paletos.


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Los europeos juraban y perjuraban que no habría guerra ahora tienen la guerra y ustedes están totalmente acobardados y decadentes para enfrentarla, si Europa cree que su amo anglo derramara su sangre por ella están muy equivocados, Europa es un estorbo, una carga, un saco que ya cada vez es más molesto de mantener.



Que toquen un milimetro de Polonia, estamos deseándolo, el plan que hay daría la vuelta a la Guerra de Ucrania, se lo aseguro.

Aquí el único estorbo eres tú, sabandija.


----------



## Dylan Leary (14 Mar 2022)

There is no new plan in Moscow for a full-scale invasion of Ukraine. This caused panic in the Kremlin, according to the investigative journalist (https://tsn.ua/ato/u-kremli-rozpoch...hodo-okupaciyi-ukrayini-ab-nemaye-zhurnalist- rozsliduvach-2009530.html) Bellingcat Hristo Groziev.

According to him, the elites are already openly declaring that "Russia's course is suicidal", it is impossible to continue the war, and repression has begun in the secret services of the aggressor country. Therefore, according to Grozev, an agreement between Ukraine and Russia to end the war can be signed in 2-3 days.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (14 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa ruso dio detalles, en la tarde, sobre el asalto a Mariupol.
> * Se informa que las fuerzas especiales eliminaron las principales fuerzas de las bandas nazis *
> _*en posiciones residenciales alrededor del perímetro de la ciudad.
> 
> ...



M'alegro por fin han liberado a los pobres civiles secuestrados de Mariupol


----------



## MiguelLacano (14 Mar 2022)

Pero otra vez con la gelipoyez esa de la zona aérea.. pero en qué cabeza cabe, eso sería primero imposible y segundo destrucción mutua asegurada, cojones!


----------



## amcxxl (14 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Coco, aún así tienen derecho a tener su estado. En un acuerdo de paz, la UE, que se ocuparía de ese país, será quién garantice que los nazis no ocupe el poder



la UE junto con USA fue la que dio el golpe de estado y patrocino a Porochenko para que desatara una guerra de limpizeza etnica en Donbass

Yugoslavia tambien tenia derecho a su existencia, es una nacion a la que Europa-USA sometireon a una decada de guerra, machacaron econimicamente y desmembraron en 7 partes

Ucrania de Stephan Bandera ha estado 8 años asesinando ucranianos en el este de Ucrania, ha perdido su derecho a existir como estado en esa forma y su destino lo marcara el pais que gane la guerra que para eso esta poniendo la sangre de sus soldados y la de los 30 millones de rusos secuestrados por la OTAN en Ucrania


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> que china se va a señoreal del lupanar en el que se trasformará el khanato ni cotiza
> los oligarcas compraran don perignon con yuanes mientras envian a pekin doncellas y materias primas; solo es desempolvar los viejos manuales de las hordas.



Al final Rusia partida en 2, desde los Urales hasta Polonia para la UE y Siberia para China. Ese es el acuerdo de paz EEUU-China (lo que sin lugar a dudas es una derrota de EEUU).


----------



## Besarionis (14 Mar 2022)

Borroqueta dijo:


> Venga rechacemos a los chinos , a los rusos , el gas de argelia , el petróleo de lis sauditas y quedémonos con lo que producen los piratas (nada) o lo que nos llega al triple de precio de los Estados Unidos , que genialidad



Y con mucha resiliencia.


----------



## Kron II (14 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Acabo de leer que EEUU a informado va "los aliados" Que China apoya a Rusia.
> 
> Dada la MIERDA de periodistas y medios de comunicación que sufrimos, vengo a burbuja a que comenteis de que va esto. Gracias.
> 
> Oficialización III Guerra Mundial?



Supongo que para una persona con medio cerebro que te informen de eso es similar a que te digan que la lluvia cae hacia abajo. El problema que tenemos los occidentales es que muchos se creen que Occidente es el centro y el modelo del universo, cuando somos una gota en un mar, en comparación con la suma total de la población de otras culturas. Y si una de las más numerosas, como es la China se convierte en la potencia económica dominante... 

Pero bueno, me parece que muchos en occidente se pensaban que China nos iba a servir a Rusia en bandeja de plata para nuestra mayor gloria, y que los crédulos chinos no sabían cómo nos la hemos gastado en occidente desde el final de la guerra fría, y que lo de Serbia, bombardeo de la embajada china incluido, Irak en 2003, donde daba pena ver pedir por las calles a los niños norteamericanos, debido a las crueles sanciones que le pusimos los europeos a EEUU por su invasión ilegal de Irak (fue así, ¿verdad?); y la que le liamos en Hong Kong en 2019, iba a pasar por debajo del radar para los poco preparados dirigentes chinos.

Una cosa que sabe cualquiera que haya tenido cierta exposición a la estrategia y la historia, no la de pinta y colorea de los últimos años, sino a las fundacionales, es que la acumulación de recursos, no de deuda y moneda sin base real, es la clave para moverte a posiciones más ventajosas y que ninguna potencia en ciernes ha negociado jamás con la que estaba en declive. Simplemente ha esperado que estuviese madura para darle la puntilla y apartarla de su estatus de potencia global.


----------



## Borroqueta (14 Mar 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> En Mariupol los rusos van en modo Grozny . Ya no se andan con tonterías . Al principio quisieron hacer las cosas de buen rollito y tal pero con los fanáticos de Azov esas no son las maneras. Los muy canallas están usando a la población civil como escudos humanos y no los han dejado salir de la ciudad a pesar de que los rusos lo han intentado de todas las maneras posibles. Una vez que limpien Mariupol bien limpio podrán ir limpiando más ciudades de forma concienzuda y metódica.




Cuando mueran los civiles y los de Azov dudo que vuelvan a hacer lo mismo, en Maripol probablemente les da igual porque son mas pro-rusos pero en otros sitios se lo pensarán 3 veces cuando vean que a los rusos les da igual sus rehenes y ellos. Como buscan sobrevivir y ven que ni aún así pueden la lógica indica que se rendirán


----------



## PutoNWO (14 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> M'alegro por fin han liberado a los pobres civiles secuestrados de Mariupol



Buenas noticias que no saldrán en TV (conlos terroristas)


----------



## alnitak (14 Mar 2022)

mateoysuguitarra dijo:


> Ahora me entero que los usanos deciden quién puede y quién no puede navegar por aguas internacionales.




como toque un barco ruso en aguas internacionales washington desparece


----------



## NPI (14 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _Mi opinión es básicamente que vale la pena arriesgarse a una guerra nuclear por algunas cosas, como mantener la mayor parte de Europa libre e independiente de Rusia como podamos. Pero creo que es una posición difícil de mantener si crees que la extinción de la humanidad es tan mala que evitarla supera todo lo demás.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Siempre siguen los mismos patrones de conducta.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Mar 2022)

no es tan sencillo, si cae el khan se abrirá un periodo de desestabilizacion interna que puede ocasionar la emancipacion de republicas perifericas que actuaran como satelites ya sea de turquia y de china principalmente, los grandes actores en la politca interna rusa. Lo que si puede occidentalizarse es Bielorusia




Teuro dijo:


> Al final Rusia partida en 2, desde los Urales hasta Polonia para la UE y Siberia para China. Ese es el acuerdo de paz EEUU-China (lo que sin lugar a dudas es una derrota de EEUU).


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> Ahora mismo a Rusia tiene mucho ganado con un país que invierta. Es la ventaja que tienen sobre el 2001 cuando iba un joven Putin vendiendo Rusia por todo occidente. Ahora con una relación económica sólida con China tiene más de la mitad hecho.
> 
> Con Europa con recuperar parte de las holandesas y las alemanas ya tienen. Lo peliagudo será la industria de automóviles, los rusos todos tienen BMW o mercedes y no quieren un lada ni regalado, pero ahí pueden jugar en un par de años con la carta UE para Ucrania. Rusia es un país MUY RENTABLE para los coches alemanes. No creo que el lío dure demasiado ni que Putin nacionalice las fábricas de coches.



"No creo que el lío dure mucho"

Mantra follarruso hasta el vómito.

Cambiad el "no creo" por el "no quiero", anda.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Mar 2022)

hajajajajaaajaa como cuando el sultan derribo A PLACER una chatarra voladora rusa

BLABHABLALALBA



alnitak dijo:


> como toque un barco ruso en aguas internacionales washington desparece


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Soy muy pesimista respecto hacia donde caminamos. En otros conflictos anteriores, especialmente en oriente medio, los mensajes, salvo contadas excepciones eran en clave de paz. Desde unas semanas hay una escalada brutal de propaganda bélica que proviene de la totalidad de los medios. Este es un dato relevante que nos indica hacia donde vamos, no soy optimista y me temo lo peor.



Es un clima similar a 1914 y 1939. Hay ganas de guerra y los medios apuestan por ella. No sabemos si el final será nuclear pero la geopolítica va a cambiar.


----------



## Dylan Leary (14 Mar 2022)

Pregnant woman and her baby die after Mariupol maternity hospital bombing | CNN


A pregnant woman who was injured when a maternity hospital in the Ukrainian city of Mariupol was bombed on Wednesday has died, along with her newborn baby, a surgeon who was treating her confirmed on Monday.




edition.cnn.com


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (14 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Sin idealismo y sin justicia esto es la ley de la selva, no es aceptable



Es que ES la ley de la selva. Y desconocerlo o engañarse sólo lleva a uno a sucumbir. Y cuando digo uno, hablo de países enteros. Lo que significa que tu ingenuidad o idealismo lleva a morir a otros. Algo que no deberíamos permitirnos.

Hay un pasaje de las Guerras Carlistas de Valle-Inclán que me parece especialmente lúcido. Hay una discusión en el bando carlista y uno de ellos (refiriéndose al general Lizarraga, creo), le viene a decir tal que: "quedaos a rezar los que pensáis que el mundo se defiende con el rosario o la Virgen de Covadonga". Y los idealistas, con buena o mala fe, sólo rezáis. Lo que ni protege ni da comer a los pueblos.


----------



## Mitrofán (14 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Hola, agradezco la información aportada, pero me gustaria que eliminaras tu firma ya que gasta datos y espacio de los que leen el foro y no aportan nada.
> 
> Y extiendo esa peticion a todos los que usan firmas con videos, tweets ... @Fígaro por ejemplo



desverifica la casilla " Mostrar firmas con sus mensajes " en las opciones de configuración de tu cuenta. desaparecen todas las firmas de todos los usuarios


----------



## pemebe (14 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Cuanto valía una barra de pan en 1999 en Rusia?
> y en 2001?
> y en 2015?
> y Hoy?
> ...



Eso no es lo importante. Lo importante es que parte de tu salario tienes que gastar para comprar el pan en 1999, 2001, 2015 y 2022. 
Y ya te he dedicado demasiado de mi tiempo.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (14 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Buenas noticias que no saldrán en TV (conlos terroristas)



Debemos poner todas las esperanzas en los spetnaz, que está noche con " ojos de búho," ( visión nocturna) se van a jartar de cazar ratanazis en Mariupol.

Un saludo


----------



## Borroqueta (14 Mar 2022)

Besarionis dijo:


> Y con mucha resiliencia.




Bueno las franquicias de comida basura importadas de los Estados Unidos también saldrán ganando , porque en España se come muy mal y necesitamos importar su comida basura


----------



## jabalino (14 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


>



Esos estonios están locos o qué? Como dejen a Putin sin nada que perder, el primer nuke va para Tallin.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Mar 2022)

Y siempre que se pueda a las fuentes, sobre las explosiones y el estado de la central nuclear de Zaporiya y el estado del resto de centrales nucleares ( resumo y pongo enlace):

*Actualización 21 — Declaración del Director General del OIEA sobre la situación en Ucrania*

*33/2022
Viena (Austria), publicada a las 20.40 CET*

".... Los generadores diésel han estado proporcionando electricidad de reserva al emplazamiento donde se produjo el accidente de 1986 después de que el 9 de marzo se perdiera todo el suministro eléctrico desde fuentes externas a la central. Ucrania dijo el 13 de marzo que sus especialistas habían arreglado una de las líneas eléctricas y que la central nuclear volvería a conectarse a la red eléctrica ucraniana a la mañana siguiente. 

...... Ukrenergo, declaró hoy que la línea había vuelto a ser dañada “por las fuerzas de ocupación” antes de que se hubiera podido restablecer totalmente el suministro a la central nuclear. Más tarde durante el día, la autoridad reguladora comunicó al OIEA que a las 13.10 horas CET se había restablecido de nuevo el suministro eléctrico externo y que el personal de la central nuclear de Chornóbil había reanudado las operaciones para reconectar la central a la red. 

......... la desconexión de la central nuclear de Chornóbil de la red ocurrida la semana pasada no tuvo un impacto crítico en las funciones esenciales de seguridad, ya que el volumen de agua de refrigeración de la instalación de almacenamiento de combustible gastado era suficiente para mantener la extracción del calor sin suministro de electricidad. 

......... almacenamiento de combustible gastado había concluido que no habría “ningún impacto en los sistemas esenciales de seguridad” en caso de pérdida total de la energía eléctrica, incluida la suministrada por los generadores diésel. El regulador dijo que las reservas actuales de gasóleo durarían hasta la noche del 15 de marzo 

........ En cuanto a la situación de las centrales nucleares ucranianas en funcionamiento, el regulador dijo que ocho de los 15 reactores del país se mantenían operativos, a saber, dos en la central nuclear de Zaporiyia, tres en Rivne, uno en Jmelnitski, y dos en Ucrania Sur. Los niveles de radiación en todas las centrales nucleares se encuentran dentro del rango normal, afirmó 

..... El OIEA está al tanto de los in*formes sobre explosiones de munición a cargo de fuerzas rusas en el emplazamiento de la central nuclear de Zaporiyia*, y está tratando de obtener de Ucrania datos acerca de la situación. *Previamente**, el regulador había puesto en conocimiento del Organismo los trabajos en curso para detectar y proceder a la eliminación de las municiones sin estallar encontradas en el centro de capacitación dañado y en otros lugares de la central nuclear tras los acontecimientos del 4 de marzo*, cuando fuerzas rusas tomaron el control del emplazamiento. 






Actualización 21 — Declaración del Director General del OIEA sobre la situación en Ucrania | OIEA







www.iaea.org


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> hajajajajaaajaa como cuando el sultan derribo A PLACER una chatarra voladora rusa
> 
> BLABHABLALALBA





Coño, y a todo un señor Embajador ruso en Turquía...


----------



## cobasy (14 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Pregnant woman and her baby die after Mariupol maternity hospital bombing | CNN
> 
> 
> A pregnant woman who was injured when a maternity hospital in the Ukrainian city of Mariupol was bombed on Wednesday has died, along with her newborn baby, a surgeon who was treating her confirmed on Monday.
> ...



Es cierto que ha muerto la blogger???!!!


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Por eso y por mucho más. La propaganda es brutal pero el despertar será más brutal aún. Porque pasarán los meses, Rusia no caerá y las pasaremos putas todos. Entretanto Ucrania habrá dejado de existir, volviendo lo esencial a lo que es: Rusia



La IIGM no es de tiros, sino económica y política. Bueno, en realidad todas las guerras son política, pero de forma más primitiva. La guerra de hoy día más que dar cañonazos es hacer colapsar al enemigo, es un pulso.


----------



## Borroqueta (14 Mar 2022)

cobasy dijo:


> Es cierto que ha muerto la blogger???!!!



La que sale en la foto , si no esta actuando es la que supuestamente murió , la blogger ya ha dado a luz y no tiene ni una cicatriz en la cabeza , en las fotos aparece sangrando.

Puede ser que hayan mezclado a la actriz con una de verdad y ya no sepamos si es verdad o mentira


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

De la España profunda...


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Europa le está pagando a Rusia 1.000 millones de dólares al día por tener el grifo del gas abierto.



Joder, casi que le cuesta a la UE mantener a Rusia viva casi tanto como a España.


----------



## Peineto (14 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Por favor, que alguien eutanasie a Biden. Está totalmente desquiciado.



De eso nada. Espero que salga reelegido.


----------



## nief (14 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> "Vieja" cuenta renacida para la ocasión.



Que mierda dices idiota. Cuenta antigua y muy activa. Un respeto


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Mar 2022)

El sultan se mea en el khan y nisiquiera esta nuclearizado, les tiene pillado perfectamente el juego de poker de brabucon ladrador y no pierde sueño con blablabla putinita

dep


Fígaro dijo:


> Coño, y a todo un señor Embajador ruso en Turquía...


----------



## alnitak (14 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El Estado Mayor informó a la Oficina del Presidente de Ucrania cuántas tropas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania pueden quedar cercadas en el frente oriental en una semana.
> Es necesario tomar una decisión urgente o se repetirá la situación de Mariupol en donde se cercaron a 14500 efectivos.
> 
> A principios de febrero de 2022, 76.000 efectivos militares estaban concentrados en el Donbass, con más de 2.000 equipos pesados a su disposición, incluidos 354 tanques y 160 lanzacohetes múltiples.
> ...




PUTIN ES DIOS

LO QUE NO HA SABIDO HACER UCRANIA ..UN PAIS CON 50 MILLONES DE PAYASOS Y APOYO DE USA EN 8 AÑOS LO VA A HACER RUSIA CON 150 MILLONES EN 30 DIAS

VIVA LA FEDERACION RUSA

ABAJO EL.NWO

CHUPATE ESA SOROS


----------



## Dylan Leary (14 Mar 2022)

En la región de Chernihiv en el pueblo de Ripky, los ocupantes rusos irrumpieron en la casa del jefe de la sociedad de cazadores del distrito local, Anatoly Kulgeyko. Los invasores exigieron una lista de los nombres de todos los cazadores. No queriendo traicionar a sus camaradas, el hombre detonó una granada de mano y mató a varios ocupantes (На Чернігівщині мисливець героїчно підірвав гранатою кількох окупантів та загинув сам).


----------



## Azog el Profanador (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Eso sería guerra, atómica, directa y sin paliativos. No se puede cerrar un estrecho.



Bueno, Rusia creo que conecta Crimea con San Petersburgo en tren. Pero fíjate que dice que corta lo que controla: Panama y Gibraltar, no dice nada de lo que no Controla: Suez y Dardanelos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Por favor, que alguien eutanasie a Biden. Está totalmente desquiciado.



No se entera de nada, está como Reagan….son otros los que deciden.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Mar 2022)

En la nueva rusia de putin van a pedir autografos a los que tengan acceso a agua corriente



alnitak dijo:


> PUTIN ES DIOS
> 
> LO QUE NO HA SABIDO HACER UCRANIA ..UN PAIS CON 50 MILLONES DE PAYASOS Y APOYO DE USA EN 8 AÑOS LO VA A HACER RUSIA CON 150 MILLONES EN 30 DIAS
> 
> ...


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> Ay dios... Un pequeño detalle los únicos que pueden acabar con Putin son.... Los propios rusos. Y no andan mucho por lla labor. Y otro detalle el imperio en la guerra contra Japón estaba ya en decadencia. Y otro detalle la gente ya odiaba a los zares. Y otro de nada los rusos hace solo 25 años padecieron una recesión económica que deja a la de ahora con todas las sanciones en chiste. Pero chiste chistoso. Que tuvieron una inflación de 5000% en tres años, quebraron dos veces, se perdieron 120.000 millones y se pagaba a los funcionarios con patatas. Tooodo lo malo que les pueda venir ahora no es ni de muyyyy lejos lo que pasaron en los 90 ... Y oye ahí están .
> 
> Y la última si Putin fuera algo cercano a Hitler en un millonésima ahora mismo habría decenas de miles de ucranianos muertos y no saldrían de era guerra sin mínimo un millón de muerto. Otro detalle... Puedo seguir con mil. Vaya pajada de un historiador de segunda que hace comparaciones sin sentido. Pero sirve para demostrar cómo saber un ostion de datos y no tener ni puta idea.



Hitler no tenía mucho aprecio a los eslavos. Desconocemos el aprecio de Putin por germanos y latinos.


----------



## raptors (14 Mar 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> Y también mandaron gente al espacio y todo lo de la carrera espacial etc mientras el ruso medio vivía en condiciones de precariedad comparados con los occidentales.
> 
> No se trata de qué pueden hacer, sino de los costes que van a incurrir haciéndolo y que se los va a comer el ruso medio.
> 
> Y si, los materiales compuestos son una ciencia muy compleja que solo manejan un puñado de empresas. Te aseguro que los rusos no tienen ni de coña esa tecnología.



Ladren perros..!!! Se sigue avanzando sin pausas...


----------



## Dylan Leary (14 Mar 2022)

Cuál de los hombres tiene derecho a salir de Ucrania durante la guerra: aclaración del Servicio Estatal de Guardia de Fronteras

Actualmente, los siguientes pueden salir de Ucrania sin restricciones:
• mujeres;
• niños;
• personas con discapacidades (tienen discapacidades);
• hombres mayores de 60 años.

También existen excepciones a la restricción de viajar fuera de Ucrania por la ley marcial para hombres de 18 a 60 años, según lo informado por el Servicio de Guardia de Fronteras del Estado (). Así, durante la guerra, un hombre de 18 a 60 años puede salir de Ucrania si:
• tiene un certificado de aplazamiento del servicio militar obligatorio y notificación de inscripción en el registro militar especial;
• tiene una opinión de la comisión médica militar sobre la incapacidad para el servicio militar;
• el marido tiene tres o más hijos menores de 18 años;
• cría de forma independiente a un niño (niños) menores de 18 años;
• el esposo tiene un hijo dependiente con discapacidad;
 • es padre adoptivo, tutor;
• Familiares cercanos del hombre murieron o desaparecieron durante la operación antiterrorista.

Las categorías anteriores de personas tienen el derecho legal ahora de salir del territorio de nuestro estado. En otros casos, los hombres de entre 18 y 60 años no pueden viajar al extranjero hasta que se levante la ley marcial.


----------



## Roedr (14 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No se entera de nada, está como Reagan….son otros los que deciden.



Que va... Reagan era un tipo muy inteligente.


----------



## damnun_infectum (14 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Me hace reír, no imagino un foro americano o ruso en el que alguien que se hiciera llamar "John Wayne" o cualquier nombrecito en ingles y fuera un follarrusos/antioccidental impenitente.
> 
> Pues sería para descojonarse.
> 
> ...



Jajaja...no uso ni una puñetera bazofia de lo que citas. Todo lo usano es revulsivo, indigesto, asqueroso y de mal gusto.

En automóviles...ni Dios quiere un coche americano. Hasta a los Jeep, para poder venderlos, tienen que ponerle motor europeo.

Los aviones no tienen ni tren de aterrizaje porque no lo necesitan.

Las naves espaciales también son de ida, no de vuelta.

El armamento como el sistema Patriot tiene la misma eficacia que la ponzoña anticovid...

Y así podría estar horas veinticuatro...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Mar 2022)

16:55 Los barcos de la Armada rusa ingresan al puerto de Berdyansk, región de Zaporozhye.


----------



## Roedr (14 Mar 2022)

Hoy no hay informe del gran @Zhukov


----------



## Zhukov (14 Mar 2022)

*Informe sobre las fuerzas ucranianas en Donbass en peligro de cerco*

El Estado Mayor envió a la Oficina del Presidente datos sobre cuántas tropas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania pueden ser rodeadas en el frente oriental en una semana. Es necesario tomar una decisión urgente o se repetirá la situación con Mariupol, donde se rodeó a un grupo de 14,5 mil personas.

A principios de febrero de 2022, 76 mil militares se concentraron en Donbas, que tenía a su disposición más de dos mil unidades de equipo pesado, incluidos 354 tanques y 160 sistemas de lanzamiento múltiple de cohetes. Lista de brigadas y grupos tácticos en el Frente Oriental:
25ª brigada aerotransportada, batallones nacionales, fuerzas especiales GUR MOU, 36ª Brigada de Marines, 23º batallón de infantería motorizada separado Khortytsya, 1º destacamento fronterizo, 129ª unidad de reconocimiento separada, 503º batallón de marines separado, 12ª brigada operacional separada, Regimiento AZOV, 95ª brigada aeromóvil, 55ª brigada de artillería separada, 53ª brigada mecanizada, 17ª brigada de tanques separada, 3ª brigada de tanques separada,54ª brigada de tanques separada, 54ª brigada de tanques separada, I brigada mecanizada separada, 56ª brigada de tanques separada brigada de infantería motorizada, 43ª brigada de artillería independiente, 95 separado de Asalto Anfibio de la Brigada 30 separada Brigada mecanizada, 26 separada Brigada de artillería, 24 de Brigada Mecanizada, 79 separado de Asalto Anfibio de la Brigada, 57 Motorizada de infantería de la Brigada de la 2ª Separada Brigada de Tanques, 3 de Guardia de Fronteras de Desprendimiento, 111 Defensa Territorial de la Brigada, 24 de separar Aidar de la Brigada de Asalto, 30 Militar de Aplicación de la Ley de Servicio
Regimiento de Propósito Especial "A", guarnición territorial separada "C", 11. º destacamento fronterizo, 15. º regimiento separado, Guardia Nacional de Ucrania
81a Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportado, Defensa Territorial Especial
Divisiones Del Sector Correcto.

Todas estas unidades y brigadas están en el frente oriental, y su cerco será la mayor tragedia del ejército ucraniano.


----------



## NPI (14 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Que pidan paracaídas también, que ya han dicho que los hacen saltar a pelito
> 
> _NUEVO: Entre la asistencia que Rusia ha solicitado a China está la comida para las tropas. Específicamente, los kits de alimentos militares no perecederos conocidos como MRE. La solicitud subraya los desafíos logísticos básicos que enfrenta Rusia.
> 
> _


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> El sultan se mea en el khan y nisiquiera esta nuclearizado, les tiene pillado perfectamente el juego de poker de brabucon ladrador y no pierde sueño con blablabla putinita
> 
> dep



Y por las noches le da brea a al Assad en Idlib y vende drones a Ucrania...no sabe na.

Luego las negociaciones de paz, en Turquía, jajaaj.


----------



## Borroqueta (14 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> En la región de Chernihiv en el pueblo de Ripky, los ocupantes rusos irrumpieron en la casa del jefe de la sociedad de cazadores del distrito local, Anatoly Kulgeyko. Los invasores exigieron una lista de los nombres de todos los cazadores. No queriendo traicionar a sus camaradas, el hombre detonó una granada de mano y mató a varios ocupantes (На Чернігівщині мисливець героїчно підірвав гранатою кількох окупантів та загинув сам).




Una historia que emociono a Steven Spilberg , de los creadores del fantasma de Kiev nos llega la historia del jefe que se autoinmoló


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Hoy no hay informe del gran @Zhukov



Ese quien es?
Otro tarado follarrusos?

Más no, por favor, no caben.


----------



## Magick (14 Mar 2022)

El Consejo de Ministros de la Federación Rusa veta la exportación de trigo y azúcar:

▪Hasta el 30 de junio está prohibida la exportación de trigo a países de la UE

▪Hasta el 31 de agosto está prohibida la exportación de azúcar blanco y azúcar de caña en bruto a terceros países.

La decisión de prohibir temporalmente la exportación de trigo y azúcar de Rusia se tomó para proteger el mercado interno de alimentos de las restricciones externas. Las entregas de trigo y azúcar fuera de Rusia solo serán posibles para ayuda humanitaria y como parte del tráfico de tránsito internacional.


----------



## Tails (14 Mar 2022)

Quienes creéis que serán los malos del nuevo call of Duty?


----------



## Roedr (14 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Hoy no hay informe del gran @Zhukov



Joder, antes hablo...


----------



## Kluster (14 Mar 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> Las naves espaciales también son de ida, no de vuelta.



Rusia dice que la NASA puede usar sus "palos de escoba" tras detener venta de motores de cohetes a Estados Unidos | DW | 04.03.2022


----------



## alnitak (14 Mar 2022)

*PUTOS UCRANIANOS ASESINOS*


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (14 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A veces pienso que es eso lo que realmente quiere EEUU. Levantar dos bloques antagónicos para montar su OTAN ampliada. Esta vez sería contra Rusia y China y entrarían en ella los países asíáticos que se sientan amenazados por el expansionismo ruso-chino. En ella estarían de entrada Japón, Corea del Sur, Australia, Nueva Zelanda y poco a poco se iría extendiendo por el sudeste asiático. Quien sabe, lo mismo hasta entrarían India y Paquistán.





Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No se entera de nada, está como Reagan….son otros los que deciden.



Reagan estaba bien despierto en su primer mandato. Fue en el segundo cuando decayo, la enfermedad fuerte ya le dio estando fuera.

Sleepy Joe es una nulidad desde el principio. Los oligarcas demócratas bien que se han cargado la presidencia de EE.UU para hacer y deshacer a su antojo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## mazuste (14 Mar 2022)

Los iraníes reivindican la muerte de 12 generales del Mossad en el ataque con misiles a Erbil,
pero no excluyen que entre ellos hubiera también altos oficiales USAnos, los israelíes admiten 
la muerte de 4 generales y dan poca o ninguna resonancia al ataque infligido por los iraníes.
En cuanto al ataque ruso al centro de entrenamiento mercenario, alguien plantea la hipótesis
de que se han utilizado misiles KH-101


----------



## Argentium (14 Mar 2022)

Los americanos buscan afanosamente el 2x1, y liquidar en una jugada a sus dos máximos oponentes, no sólo amenazan a China en nombre propio, sino, también, de la Unión Europea, demasiado ambicioso, temerario y peligroso. Amenazan además con un bloqueo comercial... mientras en Occidente estamos desesperados porque si se para la llegada de productos chinos se para prácticamente todo, esto ya no es ni ambicioso, ni temerario, ni peligroso, es directamente patético, los representantes chinos todavía se deben estar riendo a carcajadas en sus estancias privadas. 

*Máxima tensión: el alineamiento entre China y Rusia genera alarma en EE.UU. y sus aliados*
*Un alto funcionario de la Casa Blanca dijo que la administración tiene “profundas preocupaciones” por la postura de Pekín, que ha evitado condenar de manera unívoca la invasión ordenada por Vladimir Putin*
14 de marzo de 202216:40

Rafael Mathus Ruiz
CORRESPONSAL EN EE.UU.

En una nueva señal sobre el peligro de las crecientes tensiones globales por la guerra en Ucrania, *Estados Unidos indicó que tiene “profundas preocupaciones” por el alineamiento de China con Rusia en el conflicto en el este de Europa*, una postura que ha generado enorme alarma en Washington* al avivar los temores de una escalada que derive en una nueva guerra mundial *con dos potencias aliadas contra Occidente.

El gobierno de *Joe Biden* advirtió a sus aliados en Europa y en Asia a través de cables diplomáticos del Departamento de Estado* que China señaló su voluntad de brindar asistencia militar y financiera a Rusia para apoyar su invasión de Ucrania*, según informó el periódico _Financial Times_ de fuentes anónimas familiarizadas con el mensaje diplomático norteamericano. Otros medios corroboraron la información. La vocera presidencial, Jen Psaki, no confirmó ni desmintió el mensaje de Washington en su habitual rueda de prensa. *Rusia y China han negado cualquier discusión sobre una potencial cooperación militar en la guerra en Ucrania. Pero la Casa Blanca sí advirtió que cualquier asistencia a Moscú conllevaría represalias.*
“Hemos dejado en claro que habría consecuencias”, dijo Psaki.

Un alto funcionario del gobierno de Biden dijo en una llamada telefónica con periodistas que la administración tenía “profundas preocupaciones” por la postura de Pekín, que ha evitado por el momento condenar de manera unívoca la invasión ordenada por el líder del Kremlin, Vladimir Putin, un estrecho aliado del presidente chino, Xi Jinping. China se abstuvo de condenar la agresión rusa en la votación de la Asamblea General de las Naciones Unidas. La administración norteamericana cree que Xi podría aportar asistencia militar y financiera a Moscú, que ha quedado virtualmente vedada del mundo occidental por la ofensiva de sanciones desplegada por el G7 y la Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte (OTAN).

China ha evitado además criticar a Putin, y Pekín denunció las sanciones occidentales impuestas a Rusia. Sin embargo, el gobierno chino también ha indicado su intención de cumplir con las sanciones para evitar tensar los fuertes vínculos económicos de China con Occidente.

*En lo que respecta a la asistencia a Moscú, China también acusó a Estados Unidos de difundir desinformación, en un nuevo capítulo de la guerra informativa que desató el conflicto en el este de Europa.*

“Estados Unidos ha estado difundiendo desinformación contra China recientemente sobre el tema de Ucrania. Es malicioso”, dijo el portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de China, *Zhao Lijian*. “Lo que es urgente ahora es que todas las partes deben actuar con moderación y esforzarse por calmar la situación, en lugar de alimentar la tensión […] Deberíamos promover acuerdos diplomáticos en lugar de escalar aún más la situación”, agregó el portavoz.

*Jake Sullivan, asesor de Seguridad Nacional del gobierno de Joe Biden, mantuvo hoy una reunión que se extendió por alrededor de siete horas en Roma con el jefe diplomático de China, Yang Jiechi*, para discutir la guerra en Ucrania y la relación bilateral. La reunión fue calificada como “intensa” por la administración de Biden. El encuentro ofreció una inusual discusión cara a cara entre altos funcionarios de Washington y Pekín luego de la cumbre virtual que mantuvieron en noviembre último Biden y Xi, en la cual buscaron fijar parámetros para que la competencia entre las dos superpotencias no escale a un conflicto.

“*El asesor de seguridad nacional y nuestra delegación plantearon directa y claramente nuestras preocupaciones sobre el apoyo de la República Popular China a Rusia tras la invasión*”, dijo el vocero del Departamento de Estado, Ned Price. “Y las implicaciones que tendría dicho apoyo para la relación de la República Popular China no solo con nosotros, sino también para sus relaciones en torno a el mundo, que incluye a nuestros aliados y socios en Europa y en el Indo-Pacífico”, agregó.

La posibilidad de que China ayude a Rusia y la manera en la cual podría materializarse esa asistencia aún estaban bajo análisis. La negativa del gobierno de Biden a confirmar la asistencia parecía indicar que la Casa Blanca aún creía que existía margen para prevenir que ese nuevo paso en la alianza entre ambas potencias se concretara.

Los cables, que fueron enviados por el Departamento de Estado de Estados Unidos a los aliados en Europa y Asia, no especificaban el nivel ni el momento de la asistencia que se podría brindar, indicó el _Financial Times_. Y el liderazgo del Partido Comunista Chino no está aún del todo de acuerdo sobre cómo responder a la solicitud de asistencia de Rusia, dijo una fuente citada por la cadena CNN. Dos funcionarios dijeron que el deseo de China de evitar consecuencias económicas puede limitar su apetito por ayudar a Rusia. Los funcionarios le dijeron a CNN por separado que el presidente chino, Xi Jinping, estaba desconcertado por la forma en que la guerra en Ucrania revitalizó la alianza de la OTAN.

El mensaje de Washington, enviado en cables diplomáticos y entregado en persona por funcionarios de inteligencia, también dijo que se esperaba que China negara la asistencia a Moscú, según indicó un funcionario a la agencia Reuters. El cable diplomático era relativamente vago sobre la voluntad de China de proporcionar armas a Rusia, señaló esa fuente.

Rafael Mathus Ruiz


----------



## Oso Polar (14 Mar 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Ni Europa necesita a Rusia ni Rusia a Europa para subsistir. Se apoyarán en China y Europa buscará nuevos proveedores. O acaso en Europa no se podía vivir sin el telón de acero. A corto plazo habrá problemas de suministro en productos concretos. A medio plazo habrá nuevos proveedores.



Europa va a sobrevivir de eso no hay duda, sin embargo el régimen de bienestar que aún quedaba de la Guerra Fría va a desaparecer, es decir que el nivel pensiones, salud y educación va ir degradándose de forma acelerada debido a la falta de competitividad de sus productos y bienes de capital. Sin energía barata que les proveía Rusia los costes se van a ir a las nubes y muchas micro y pequeñas empresas van a quebrar y de las pozas grandes van a ir emigrando a China o a India y con el tiempo la propia Rusia podrá abastecer al Asia-Pacifico de sus productos.


----------



## Heres (14 Mar 2022)

Alguien de forma imparcial puede explicar cuanto le queda a mariupol para caer?


----------



## Borroqueta (14 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> El parte será publicado en breve
> *@Roedr *
> 
> 
> ...




El problema es que tienen fortificada toda esa zona desde hace años , perderla es un buen regalo al enemigo


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> Jajaja...no uso ni una puñetera bazofia de lo que citas. Todo lo usano es revulsivo, indigesto, asqueroso y de mal gusto.
> 
> En automóviles...ni Dios quiere un coche americano. Hasta a los Jeep, para poder venderlos, tienen que ponerle motor europeo.
> 
> ...



Mira, te rebatiria casi todo, pero te reconozco que al menos no pareces gilipollas llamándote "John Wayne", "Dark Knight" o cosas así.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (14 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> El asesor de seguridad nacional de la Casa Blanca, Jake Sullivan, advirtió este domingo a la CNN que cualquier movimiento de China u otros países para ayudar a Rusia a evadir las sanciones Occidentales impuestas luego del inicio de la operación militar rusa en Ucrania "absolutamente" tendrá consecuencias.
> 
> Además,* "nos aseguraremos de que ni China ni nadie más pueda compensar a Rusia por estas pérdidas"*, señaló el funcionario en una entrevista con Meet the Press de NBC. Asimismo, manifestó que EE.UU. ha dejado claro que otros países no deberían rescatar la economía rusa.
> 
> ...



Los Usanos están fuera de sus cabales. Espero que China no trague.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Mar 2022)

*Decenas de militantes de la Guardia Nacional quedaron destrozados producto de ataque aéreo de la Fuerza Aeroespacial contra la unidad militar 3055*

Durante una operación especial de las tropas rusas para desnazificar Ucrania el lunes 14 de marzo, se lanzó un ataque con cohetes contra la base de los nacionalistas en el pueblo de Antopol, región de Rivne (parte noroeste del país 

Como resultado de las acciones de las fuerzas armadas rusas, fueron destruidos cincuenta militantes de la unidad militar 3055 de la Guardia Nacional. Cerca de dos docenas de combatientes están bajo los escombros de los edificios. 

fuente rusa


----------



## keylargof (14 Mar 2022)

kokod dijo:


> Los Usanos están enfermos son los mayores criminales del mundo estos cabronazos están buscando una tercera guerra mundial.



Son unos cabrones los usanos, destrozando Ucrania los muy asesinos


----------



## Borroqueta (14 Mar 2022)

Heres dijo:


> Alguien de forma imparcial puede explicar cuanto le queda a mariupol para caer?




Pues si hoy se ha conseguido una gran evacuación , imagina lo poco que les puede quedar si les da a los rusos por tirar edificios llenos de enemigos, el problema de atrincherarse en ciudades es que una voladura acaba con ellos en un abrir y cerrar de ojos


----------



## pepinox (14 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Eso sería guerra, atómica, directa y sin paliativos. No se puede cerrar un estrecho.



Un estrecho se puede cerrar perfectamente. Otra cosa es que los que lo cierran sean barridos por un par de submarinos rusos de propulsión nuclear.


----------



## Oso Polar (14 Mar 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> A dos pavos el litro, con el tipo de urbanización que hay en los USA y con el tipo de vehículo de esos lares (al menos en lo que muestran en sus pelis) es un palo de cojones diario.



En EEUU el problema son las distancias fácil haces un viaje a tu trabajo y te comes unas dos horas entre tráfico y kilómetros recorridos.


----------



## raptors (14 Mar 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> Volvemos a lo mismo. Poder pueden hacer pero van a incurrir en unos costos más elevados que repercutirán en el ruso medio.
> 
> Y lo complejo de los materiales compuestos no es la obtención en sí de la fibra de carbono, es la colocación, el laminado y el curado. En general es muy complejo.
> 
> Lo de que están más avanzados en materiales metálicos permíteme que lo dude.



Asi o mas pndejo...!! las respuestas de este empinado proUsa...


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Son unos cabrones los usanos, destrozando Ucrania los muy asesinos



Y mira que no rendirse al cuarto de hora...


----------



## alnitak (14 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Decenas de militantes de la Guardia Nacional quedaron destrozados producto de ataque aéreo de la Fuerza Aeroespacial contra la unidad militar 3055*
> 
> Durante una operación especial de las tropas rusas para desnazificar Ucrania el lunes 14 de marzo, se lanzó un ataque con cohetes contra la base de los nacionalistas en el pueblo de Antopol, región de Rivne (parte noroeste del país
> 
> ...



ahi esta la siguiente central nuclear


----------



## Fígaro (14 Mar 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Un estrecho se puede cerrar perfectamente. Otra cosa es que los que lo cierran sean barridos por un par de submarinos rusos de propulsión nuclear.



Y lo de la propulsión nuclear para qué lo especifica?
Da más miedo?

Dispara con el motor?

Jajaja


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Mar 2022)

Heres dijo:


> Alguien de forma imparcial puede explicar cuanto le queda a mariupol para caer?



A finales de semana muy posible.

Pero ninguno lo podemos saber con certeza.


----------



## bubibartra (14 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> "No creo que el lío dure mucho"
> 
> Mantra follarruso hasta el vómito.
> 
> Cambiad el "no creo" por el "no quiero", anda.



Es que no lo creo.


Ya en las reuniones europeas según due spiegel hay fisuras. Y hay un buen artículo sobre el tema. Cuanto más dure la guerra memos durará la unidad europea, que nunca es mucha unidad, frente al tema..una pista los alemanes siguen haciendo equilibrios sinnque se les note demasiado y los naranjos ya han dicho de forma velada que si quieren meter Ucrania a toda ostia en la UE que lo pague Polonia y Rumanía. Lo de siempre vamos..el nuevo paquete de sanciones ya es un chiste y cada vez cuesta mas la unidad.









(S+) EU-Gipfel in Versailles: Europas Anti-Putin-Front bröckelt


Einigkeit wollte Europa beim Gipfel in Versailles demonstrieren. Doch nun zeigt sich: Je länger Russlands Krieg gegen die Ukraine dauert, umso größer werden die Spannungen in der EU.




www.spiegel.de





Europa es la de siempre. Acuerdo de mínimos, todos a decir patata... Los alemanes pensando en su bolsillo, los naranjos con la solidaridad muyyyy limitada, los polacos haciendo ruido, el húngaro a su bola, el francés que solo quiere salir en la foto para que vean que es un gran líder y el irlandés el más feliz por esquivar todos los lios. Dos semanas y ya está la gran unidad agrketandose.

Y el lado naranjo es el mas débil..los rusos tiraron un avión holandés y se apaño con el rey naranjito y natanjita tomando copas con Putin y haciendo negocios. A eso poco les durará la solidaridad y más si le cuesta dinero. Los alemanes haciendo cuentas tampoco están muy por la labor ... Al final los que realmente están unidos son justo los países pobres ... Mención aparte para el gabacho que llama a Putin dos horas al día soñando con el premio nobel de la paz ...


Luego China ahora hace el paripé neutral pero un mercado es un mercado..


----------



## Zhukov (14 Mar 2022)

El parte de guerra de hoy, repito muchas cosas que ya he publicado en el hilo pero también añado más información y detalle a lo que he puesto, hay muchas cosas nuevas , un informe muy completo y actualizado hasta la última hora, y noticias y análisis de todo









Parte de guerra 14/03/2022 – informes, análisis, crónicas, opinión


Mapas Vídeos de guerra Resumen de la situación de Strelkov – mañana Sumario (día 19 de la guerra). Frente sur: – En el área de Nikolaev-Krivoy Rog ayer, no había información sobre avanc…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## keylargof (14 Mar 2022)

Bienvenidos al follaputinismo:

- Rusia invade Ucrania sin mediar provocación masacrando sus ciudades

_Ej que se tienen que defender de la HOTAN que ha lo mejor ponen halli vases neonazis

- _Como respuesta a sus crímenes de guerra USA amenaza con un embargo comercial:

_HUSA hasesinos, queréis probocar la tercera guerra mundial!_

Así están esas cabecicas de desportilladas


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Mar 2022)

Heres dijo:


> Alguien de forma imparcial puede explicar cuanto le queda a mariupol para caer?



Esperemos que no más de una semana pero es difícil de saber, muy difícil, se comentaba que habían 10,000 o más unidades de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas.
Han mandado incluso a chechenos especializados en guerra urbana (decían 5000) para apoyar a las milicias.


----------



## SanRu (14 Mar 2022)

Heres dijo:


> Alguien de forma imparcial puede explicar cuanto le queda a mariupol para caer?



Esta noche se acaba el plazo para salir de la zona en poder de los Ukros y/o rendirse. No creo que los de Azov se rindan, así que creo que los 6000 chechenos, entrarán mañana, tras la incursión de las fuerzas especialñes para eliminar puntos críticos. A muy tardar, creo que jueves ancochecerá "desnazificada"


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Los iraníes reivindican la muerte de 12 generales del Mossad en el ataque con misiles a Erbil,
> pero no excluyen que entre ellos hubiera también altos oficiales USAnos, los israelíes admiten
> la muerte de 4 generales y dan poca o ninguna resonancia al ataque infligido por los iraníes.
> En cuanto al ataque ruso al centro de entrenamiento mercenario, alguien plantea la hipótesis
> de que se han utilizado misiles KH-101



Pues puede llevar una cabeza nuclear…








Kh-101 / Kh-102 | Missile Threat


The Kh-101 / Kh-102 is a line of conventional and nuclear capable air-launched cruise missiles (ALCM) developed and deployed by Russia. A stealthy missile, the Kh-101/-102 is designed to defeat air defense systems by flying at low, terrain-hugging altitudes to avoid radar systems. The Kh-101...




missilethreat.csis.org


----------



## Lma0Zedong (14 Mar 2022)

JOJOJOJOJO


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (14 Mar 2022)

50000 rusos no pueden volver a su país desde que empezo la guerra.










Из-за проблем с перелетами за рубежом остаются около 50 тысяч российских туристов - Газета.Ru | Новости


Порядка 50 тысяч туристов не могут вернуться в Россию из-за сложностей с авиаперелетами. Об этом сообщает газета «Известия» со ссылкой на главу ассоциации «Турпомощь» Александра Осауленко.




www.gazeta.ru


----------



## Magick (14 Mar 2022)

Kadyrov, presidente de la República de Chechenia, publicó un artículo titulado "El colapso del mundo unipolar" sobre las relaciones de Rusia con Occidente y Ucrania. El artículo se materializa en los siguientes conceptos, según Ria Novosti:

-La URSS ha dejado de existir, pero la OTAN, cuyo trabajo supuestamente era contener la amenaza de expansión soviética tras la Segunda Guerra Mundial, no ha hecho más que expandirse, acercándose a las fronteras de Rusia y amenazando su seguridad.

-El pueblo checheno fue utilizado por Occidente en un intento de destruir Rusia.

-La próxima arma contra Chechenia sería Ucrania. La organización Bandera ha estado activa allí desde la década de 1940. Después del colapso de la URSS, los banderistas iniciaron políticas antirrusas, la rusofobia se convirtió en una idea nacional de facto, aunque Ucrania siguió recibiendo préstamos y privilegios de Rusia.

-En el Memorándum de Budapest de 1994, firmado por Yeltsin, Clinton, Major y Kuchma, Ucrania declaró que renunciaba a su condición de potencia nuclear. En el curso de la operación especial en Ucrania, queda claro que ni la propia Ucrania ni los países garantes han cumplido su promesa.

-El pueblo ucraniano no es enemigo de Rusia, por lo que el ejército ruso tiene la tarea de salvar la vida de los civiles. La táctica opuesta es utilizada por el ejército ucraniano y los batallones neonazis, que utilizan a sus propios ciudadanos como escudos humanos.

-La derrota del nacionalismo resultará en Ucrania:

- Reanudará el estado de no bloqueo
- Respetará el Memorándum de Budapest
- Reconocer la soberanía rusa sobre Crimea
- Reconocer la independencia de la DNR y la LNR.
- Será multiétnico como antes.
- El bello pueblo ucraniano recuperará su libertad
- Las autoridades ucranianas entenderán que no tiene sentido incitar a la guerra.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Roedr (14 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Esta noche se acaba el plazo para salir de la zona en poder de los Ukros y/o rendirse. No creo que los de Azov se rindan, así que creo que los 6000 chechenos, entrarán mañana, tras la incursión de las fuerzas especialñes para eliminar puntos críticos. A muy tardar, creo que jueves amanecerá "desnazificada"



Los chechenos han pasado de yihadistas a carne de cañón rusa en un par de décadas.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Mar 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> Esos estonios están locos o qué? Como dejen a Putin sin nada que perder, el primer nuke va para Tallin.



sí, yo creo que los que están locos en toda esta historia son los estonios o los polacos o los lituanos o los checos o los rumanos o los moldavos o los georgianos o los ...


----------



## alnitak (14 Mar 2022)

CENTRALES NUCLEARES

QUEDAN 3

HASTA QUE NO TENGA TODAS LA.FEDEEACION RUSA ESRO NO ACABA

HAY DOS A TIRO Y UNA TERCERA mas lejos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Mar 2022)

la comida es rancho de cebolla, de hay salen los yates



Lma0Zedong dijo:


> JOJOJOJOJO


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> De la España profunda...



más profundos deberían estar ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Mar 2022)

terrorismo nuclear de la horda non stop



alnitak dijo:


> CENTRALES NUCLEARES
> 
> QUEDAN 3
> 
> ...


----------



## raptors (14 Mar 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> El tema militar es distinto. Ahí prima la soberanía y la eficacia, mientras que en el ámbito comercial prima la eficiencia.
> 
> Son dos cosas completamente distintas.



bla bla bla...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Mar 2022)

en fin , un pais que nisiquiera es capaz de preparar un rancho militar en condiciones, es un pais que en la autarquia sencillamente no tendra para agua potable. un tremendisima bosta.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (14 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Y lo de la propulsión nuclear para qué lo especifica?
> Da más miedo?
> 
> Dispara con el motor?
> ...



Puede permanecer meses sin pisar puerto , por lo que no sabes dónde está, de echo en estos momentos de tensión seguro que está más de uno apostado en el estrecho vigilando .


----------



## ccartech (14 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Cuál de los hombres tiene derecho a salir de Ucrania durante la guerra: aclaración del Servicio Estatal de Guardia de Fronteras
> 
> Actualmente, los siguientes pueden salir de Ucrania sin restricciones:
> • mujeres;
> ...



Te falto oligarca y flia
Politico y Flia
y entre los actores . Solo Zelensky y sus amigos y flia


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (14 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


>



Uff, si Estonia, si. Lo que diga Estonia. Bajo a por tabaco y cuando suba hablamos sobre ello.


----------



## NPI (14 Mar 2022)

nief dijo:


> Que mierda dices idiota. Cuenta antigua y muy activa. Un respeto



 al hoyo con tus amiguitos.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (14 Mar 2022)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Puede permanecer meses sin pisar puerto , por lo que no sabes dónde está, de echo en estos momentos de tensión seguro que está más de uno apostado en el estrecho vigilando .



Busca proyecto Poseidón 6. Muy flipante...


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

No sabemos sin son agentes infiltrados o sencillamente no son conscientes de en que bando tienen sentado su culo.


----------



## tomasjos (14 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> la UE junto con USA fue la que dio el golpe de estado y patrocino a Porochenko para que desatara una guerra de limpizeza etnica en Donbass
> 
> Yugoslavia tambien tenia derecho a su existencia, es una nacion a la que Europa-USA sometireon a una decada de guerra, machacaron econimicamente y desmembraron en 7 partes
> 
> Ucrania de Stephan Bandera ha estado 8 años asesinando ucranianos en el este de Ucrania, ha perdido su derecho a existir como estado en esa forma y su destino lo marcara el pais que gane la guerra que para eso esta poniendo la sangre de sus soldados y la de los 30 millones de rusos secuestrados por la OTAN en Ucrania



Amcxxl, y en su forma actual sabemos que no va a ser, pero un estado tiene que haber, y Dee estár en Mitteleuropa, convenientemente depurado de fanatismos, pero integrado en el bloque occidental. Es la manera de resolver esto, una Unión Rusa étnicoculturamente homogénea con las repúblicas que ya hemos comentado, pero con Ucrania Occidental fuera de ahí. Es imprescindible que sea así para que esa Unión Rusa no tenga un problema grave dentro de su territorio. De hecho hoy se ha publicado una entrevista a un diplomático chino en la que se insinuaba que Rusia no puede ocupar permanentemente Ucrania, porque se desgastaria demasiado. Y yo añado que no puede ocupar un país - Ucrania Occidental- en contra de la voluntad de su pueblo. No es el este y el sur de Ucrania, es el oeste, que es su gran mayoría no fue Rusia salvo durante el periodo de la URSS


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (14 Mar 2022)

importanta


----------



## Elimina (14 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Por sacrificar a "su" gente



Buen pirata.


----------



## Dylan Leary (14 Mar 2022)

In the next package of sanctions, which is already on the table in the White House administration, the United States plans to include a full embargo on trade and the closure of sea routes with Russia. "Пропозиції лежать на столі": США можуть запровадити повне ембарго на торгівлю з Росією

US President Joe Biden promises to support Ukraine and its citizens in the fight against Russia. In particular, he promised weapons and humanitarian aid ("Подбаємо про те, щоб Україна мала зброю для захисту від вторгнення російської сили", - Байден).


----------



## pepinox (14 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Y lo de la propulsión nuclear para qué lo especifica?
> Da más miedo?
> 
> Dispara con el motor?
> ...



Porque ningún submarino español se acerca a años luz en autonomía y prestaciones a un submarino ruso, que abrirán el estrecho de Gibraltar a torpedazo limpio. Ganas tengo de verlo.


----------



## tomasjos (14 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _Mi opinión es básicamente que vale la pena arriesgarse a una guerra nuclear por algunas cosas, como mantener la mayor parte de Europa libre e independiente de Rusia como podamos. Pero creo que es una posición difícil de mantener si crees que la extinción de la humanidad es tan mala que evitarla supera todo lo demás.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese tío está loco


----------



## lefebre (14 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Y lo de la propulsión nuclear para qué lo especifica?
> Da más miedo?
> 
> Dispara con el motor?
> ...



Es ahora una energía verde. Si fueran diesel no los dejarían entrar en aguas cercanas a nucleos urbanos.


----------



## alnitak (14 Mar 2022)

un pais de 150 millones esta arrasando a otro de 50 millones y apayado por toda la OTAN en dias

LA OTAN ES BASURA

ESPERO QUE MI PAIS LETONIA SE PASE A RUSIA YA


----------



## ccartech (14 Mar 2022)

El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, ha confirmado que Irán es ahora una parte integral del escudo nuclear de Rusia. Rusia muy pronto instalará misiles nucleares en Irán para preservar sus intereses en los países del Golfo.


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Mar 2022)

Este tipo que va de patriota duro, ahora resulta que es lo más otanista de VOX. Compitiendo supongo con el borrachuzo cuñao Tersch. Pone estos memes supongo que poque da por hecho que Rusia tiene problemas logisticos, cosa que no veo nada clara.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (14 Mar 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> Supongo que para una persona con medio cerebro que te informen de eso es similar a que te digan que la lluvia cae hacia abajo. El problema que tenemos los occidentales es que muchos se creen que Occidente es el centro y el modelo del universo, cuando somos una gota en un mar, en comparación con la suma total de la población de otras culturas. Y si una de las más numerosas, como es la China se convierte en la potencia económica dominante...
> 
> Pero bueno, me parece que muchos en occidente se pensaban que China nos iba a servir a Rusia en bandeja de plata para nuestra mayor gloria, y que los crédulos chinos no sabían cómo nos la hemos gastado en occidente desde el final de la guerra fría, y que lo de Serbia, bombardeo de la embajada china incluido, Irak en 2003, donde daba pena ver pedir por las calles a los niños norteamericanos, debido a las crueles sanciones que le pusimos los europeos a EEUU por su invasión ilegal de Irak (fue así, ¿verdad?); y la que le liamos en Hong Kong en 2019, iba a pasar por debajo del radar para los poco preparados dirigentes chinos.
> 
> Una cosa que sabe cualquiera que haya tenido cierta exposición a la estrategia y la historia, no la de pinta y colorea de los últimos años, sino a las fundacionales, es que la acumulación de recursos, no de deuda y moneda sin base real, es la clave para moverte a posiciones más ventajosas y que ninguna potencia en ciernes ha negociado jamás con la que estaba en declive. Simplemente ha esperado que estuviese madura para darle la puntilla y apartarla de su estatus de potencia global.



Pero si los occidentales hemos tratado muy bien a China, especialmente en su última etapa imperial.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Roedr (14 Mar 2022)

Viniendo del Sepulturero, no me lo creo. Seguro que no hacen más que un truco contable.


----------



## damnun_infectum (14 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Mira, te rebatiria casi todo, pero te reconozco que al menos no pareces gilipollas llamándote "John Wayne", "Dark Knight" o cosas así.



No tengo multitrolls


keylargof dijo:


> Bienvenidos al follaputinismo:
> 
> - Rusia invade Ucrania sin mediar provocación masacrando sus ciudades
> 
> ...



El follavacunas que a todas horas estaba hablando de los antiponzoñas: Ej ke la Bakuna HimmuniSa...ahora...es antiputin; como cambia el cuento...!.


----------



## Zepequenhô (14 Mar 2022)

Heres dijo:


> Alguien de forma imparcial puede explicar cuanto le queda a mariupol para caer?



Días.

Lo que queda son bolsas de resistencia aisladas de los nazis, y esos van a morir todos.


----------



## alnitak (14 Mar 2022)

*RUSIA TIENE 71 SUBMARINOS NUCLEARES *


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Los americanos buscan afanosamente el 2x1, y liquidar en una jugada a sus dos máximos oponentes, no sólo amenazan a China en nombre propio, sino, también, de la Unión Europea, demasiado ambicioso, temerario y peligroso. Amenazan además con un bloqueo comercial... mientras en Occidente estamos desesperados porque si se para la llegada de productos chinos se para prácticamente todo, esto ya no es ni ambicioso, ni temerario, ni peligroso, es directamente patético, los representantes chinos todavía se deben estar riendo a carcajadas en sus estancias privadas.
> 
> *Máxima tensión: el alineamiento entre China y Rusia genera alarma en EE.UU. y sus aliados*
> *Un alto funcionario de la Casa Blanca dijo que la administración tiene “profundas preocupaciones” por la postura de Pekín, que ha evitado condenar de manera unívoca la invasión ordenada por Vladimir Putin*
> ...



Es que carece de sentido que China se implique en una guerra que lo mismo no gana además del riesgo de un holocausto nuclear. ¿Por que iba a tratar de conesguir mediante una guerra lo que va a tener en 15-25 años sin dar un solo tiro?.


----------



## Felio (14 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, ha confirmado que Irán es ahora una parte integral del escudo nuclear de Rusia. Rusia muy pronto instalará misiles nucleares en Irán para preservar sus intereses en los países del Golfo.



Los narizones van a cabrearse


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> 50000 rusos no pueden volver a su país desde que empezo la guerra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Heres (14 Mar 2022)

Alguien sabe con cuantos efectivos cuenta Rusia para la guerra? Lei que sobre unos 200 o 300k, no os parece insuficiente para ocupar un país como Ucrania, no tendrían que poner muchísima más carne en el asador para ir bien y más aún teniendo en cuenta las bajas qué están teniendo, opinión desde la barra del bar


----------



## Roedr (14 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> *RUSIA TIENE 71 SUBMARINOS NUCLEARES *



La leche... osea que sale una media de 8 nukes por submarino. Y todavía hay gente que pide que la OTAN intervenga aún más en Ucrania.


----------



## uberales (14 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> *RUSIA TIENE 71 SUBMARINOS NUCLEARES *



¿De los que están en posibilidades de salir de paseo? A ver si están sumando el k19 o el Kursk.

Edit. Y no, no tiene 71, tiene 36 y de ahí que restas cual puede o no funcionar. Que esté flotando en Murmansk no quiere decir que funcione.


----------



## ccartech (14 Mar 2022)

Asesor del jefe de gabinete Vladimir Zelenski, Arestovic cree que se puede llegar a un acuerdo de paz con Rusia en 1-2 semanas como mínimo, y en mayo como máximo.


----------



## bubibartra (14 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Los chechenos han pasado de yihadistas a carne de cañón rusa en un par de décadas.



Es más complicado que eso

Son yihadistas .... pero sufíes

El sufismo es visto como una herejía por los wahabistas del isiis y derivados anteriores como.al nusra y ramas varias del wahabismo extremista . intento de los wahabistas de acabar con el sufismo checheno penetrando en la propia chechenia... Y ahí Putin vio como ganarselos..


Putin les construyó la mezquita más grande Europa y les ayudo a acabar con todos los wahabistas que empezaban a campar por Chechenia y les dio un pase para ir a decapitar wahabistas por Siria como aviso de que no toquen su querido sufismo

Putin manejo bien el tema y supo que tecla tocar para ponerlos de su parte.


----------



## Roedr (14 Mar 2022)

Felio dijo:


> Los narizones van a cabrearse



Nukes en Irán apuntado a Israel, esto sólo puedo acabar fatal.


----------



## ccartech (14 Mar 2022)

Estados Unidos no permitirá que ningún país ayude a Rusia a reembolsar sus costos económicos debido a la situación con Ucrania y las sanciones occidentales, dijo hoy el portavoz del Departamento de Estado, Ned Price.


----------



## PutoNWO (14 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Hola, agradezco la información aportada, pero me gustaria que eliminaras tu firma ya que gasta datos y espacio de los que leen el foro y no aportan nada.
> 
> Y extiendo esa peticion a todos los que usan firmas con videos, tweets ... @Fígaro por ejemplo



Fígaro es un nazi de internete, un payaso en potencial. Ignóralo cómo hacemos todos ok


----------



## alnitak (14 Mar 2022)

esta bien que sepais de que hablais porque en ferrol lisboa y canariaa fjjo que tocan 3

cada uno toca diferente capacidad


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> Es que no lo creo.
> 
> 
> Ya en las reuniones europeas según due spiegel hay fisuras. Y hay un buen artículo sobre el tema. Cuanto más dure la guerra memos durará la unidad europea, que nunca es mucha unidad, frente al tema..una pista los alemanes siguen haciendo equilibrios sinnque se les note demasiado y los naranjos ya han dicho de forma velada que si quieren meter Ucrania a toda ostia en la UE que lo pague Polonia y Rumanía. Lo de siempre vamos..el nuevo paquete de sanciones ya es un chiste y cada vez cuesta mas la unidad.
> ...



Es que está sobre la mesa el corte de gas ruso a Alemania, lo que implica parar fábricas. Son palabras mayores.


----------



## NPI (14 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 983659



Cuando veis que pongo las imágenes de los perfiles del pájaro azul con vuestros comentarios, no penséis que lo hago para fastidiaros, solamente expongo un hecho, que es la remarcar la clase de seres amorales que abundan en las RRSS.


----------



## Roedr (14 Mar 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> Es más complicado que esosom yihadistas pero sufíes
> 
> El sufismo es visto como una herejía por los wahabistas del isiis y derivados anteriores como.al muera y ramas varias del wahabismo extremista . intento de los wahabistas de acabar con el sufismo checheno... Y ahí Putin vio como ganarselos..
> 
> ...



No lo sabía, pero está claro que lo de Putin con los chechenos parece fina orfebrería política. Imaginaos a Bruselas intentando 'arreglar el problema checheno' ....


----------



## ccartech (14 Mar 2022)

E


ccartech dijo:


> El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, ha confirmado que Irán es ahora una parte integral del escudo nuclear de Rusia. Rusia muy pronto instalará misiles nucleares en Irán para preservar sus intereses en los países del Golfo.



De ser cierto, esto cambia todo el mapa.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (14 Mar 2022)

Heres dijo:


> Alguien sabe con cuantos efectivos cuenta Rusia para la guerra? Lei que sobre unos 200 o 300k, no os parece insuficiente para ocupar un país como Ucrania, no tendrían que poner muchísima más carne en el asador para ir bien y más aún teniendo en cuenta las bajas qué están teniendo, opinión desde la barra del bar



Rusia...2 millones de reservistas mas uno millón activos..

Ucrania ,900.00 reservistas y 250.000 activos.

El problema no es el número de tropa que dispongas.

Sino el armamento con que dotarlos y sobre todo , oa logística, para que sea totalmente operativo.


----------



## Evangelion (14 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> *RUSIA TIENE 71 SUBMARINOS NUCLEARES *



¿De donde sacas esos datos?
¿De tu culo?
Segun los datos que he visto cerca de 40.
EEUU unos 68
UK:11
Francia:10


----------



## Teuro (14 Mar 2022)

Too late. 
Nuestros rivales llevan preparando esto décadas y ahora Europa se despierta viendo que se la han jugado. Tanto predicar paz, amor, ecologismo, feminismo mientras en las dictaduras, teocrácias y gobiertos autoritarios se descojonaban de nosotros. Tiempo y dinero perdido.


----------



## ccartech (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Teuro (15 Mar 2022)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Puede permanecer meses sin pisar puerto , por lo que no sabes dónde está, de echo en estos momentos de tensión seguro que está más de uno apostado en el estrecho vigilando .



Seguro. De hecho hace una semana y media habían aviones daneses de la OTAN sobrevolando el estrecho ... buscando submarinos.


----------



## ccartech (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Roedr (15 Mar 2022)

Si hay aumento real, nada irá para la necesitada industria nacional, eso por descontado. Lo bien que nos vendría un misil tierra-tierra de fabricación propia.


----------



## ccartech (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Teuro (15 Mar 2022)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Puede permanecer meses sin pisar puerto , por lo que no sabes dónde está, de echo en estos momentos de tensión seguro que está más de uno apostado en el estrecho vigilando .



Es más, el cierre del estrecho es una batalla de submarinos usa/uk/fr frente a rusos.


----------



## pemebe (15 Mar 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> desverifica la casilla " Mostrar firmas con sus mensajes " en las opciones de configuración de tu cuenta. desaparecen todas las firmas de todos los usuarios



Gracias. De todas formas me gustan las firmas mientras no sean invasivas. Por eso preferiria que fueran simplemente texto.


----------



## silverwindow (15 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Nukes en Irán apuntado a Israel, esto sólo puedo acabar fatal.



Cuidadin,porque ahi si que puede empezar la 3era.


----------



## Vilux (15 Mar 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Se le ha ido la olla...



No, simplemente todos pueden jugar al juego de las confiscaciones. ¿Alguno se creía que Rusia iba a agachar la cabeza?


----------



## damnun_infectum (15 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> La leche... osea que sale una media de 8 nukes por submarino. Y todavía hay gente que pide que la OTAN intervenga aún más en Ucrania.



Creo que son de 24 a 26 pepinos por submarino, y cada pepino con múltiples ojivas. Esos...los tácticos, luego están los submarinos de ataque, para la flota de superficie y contrasubmarinos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Roedr (15 Mar 2022)

Por lo he visto en esta guerra, lo que más necesitamos son brigadas de artillería pesada para proteger C&M desde la Península y muchísimo misil.


----------



## uberales (15 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Nukes en Irán apuntado a Israel, esto sólo puedo acabar fatal.



Y las de Israel también. Pero todos tienen maneras de comunicarse bajo cuerda.


----------



## Don Pascual (15 Mar 2022)

Estáis a tiempo.


----------



## Vilux (15 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo he dicho antes. ¿Y los mantenimientos?. No se yo, montar en un Airbus sin los mantenimientos recomendados por el fabricante creo que no sea "recomendable". Lo veremos a partir de un par de años.



Son aviones regalados, se pueden canibalizar o desguazar, da lo mismo, es una represalia ante las confiscaciones de propiedades rusas.


----------



## Teuro (15 Mar 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Porque ningún submarino español se acerca a años luz en autonomía y prestaciones a un submarino ruso, que abrirán el estrecho de Gibraltar a torpedazo limpio. Ganas tengo de verlo.



Es como el que pone un bado en su puerta para que nadie le aparque y luego usarlo él para apacar tranquilamente. Lo mismo, por un lado España cierra el estrecho a cañonazos y los submarinos rusos para asegurarse que efectivamente no pase ningún barco de ningún bando.


----------



## el ruinas II (15 Mar 2022)

ssss


uberales dijo:


> ¿De los que están en posibilidades de salir de paseo? A ver si están sumando el k19 o el Kursk.
> 
> Edit. Y no, no tiene 71, tiene 36 y de ahí que restas cual puede o no funcionar. Que esté flotando en Murmansk no quiere decir que funcione.



de los 71 submarinos rusos los unicos operativos son los de la clase borei y alguno de la clase delta IV . los de los años 80´s y 90´s han tenido un mantenimiento tan pauperrimo que solo son un peligro para sus tripulaciones


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Mar 2022)

Heres dijo:


> Alguien sabe con cuantos efectivos cuenta Rusia para la guerra? Lei que sobre unos 200 o 300k, no os parece insuficiente para ocupar un país como Ucrania,* no tendrían que poner muchísima más carne en el asador *para ir bien y más aún teniendo en cuenta las bajas qué están teniendo, opinión desde la barra del bar



están poniendo bastante carne en el asador


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Vilux (15 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Creo que a no ser que se levante un telón de acero con alambradas a medio plazo tendremos otros 10 millones de rusos huyendo de su patria.



Claro, van a huir a paises donde no habrá trabajo, les freirán a impuestos, pagarán la gasofa, el gas y la electricidad a precio de cojón, por no hablar de los confinamientos y restricciones que volverán pronto.


----------



## keylargof (15 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


>



Un pueblo admirable el Estonio. Saben que la basura rusa sólo entiende un idioma. Se acerca el final del estercolero ruso.


----------



## Don Pascual (15 Mar 2022)

Para los "conspiranóicos" que seguro sabe quien es este ilustre "alubio" importante.


----------



## Teuro (15 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pero si los occidentales hemos tratado muy bien a China, especialmente en su última etapa imperial.



Ejem, también los rusos:







Illustration published in Le Petit Journal showing Queen Victoria of England, Wilhelm II of Germany, Nicholas II of Russia, Marianne of France and the Emperor of Japan dividing up China as if it were a cake, 1898. Source: Wikipedia


----------



## Peineto (15 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Los chechenos han pasado de yihadistas a carne de cañón rusa en un par de décadas.



Suspendido en antropología filosoficoyihadistacaucásica del
cáucaso oriental, siga estudiando.


----------



## damnun_infectum (15 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Que es eso del 737 dreamliner?











Los accidentes del Boeing 737 MAX fueron la “horrible culminación” de una cadena de fallos


El informe del panel de expertos del Comité de Transporte americano concluye que el Gobierno falló en la supervisión, el avión tenía fallos de diseño y Boeing no los corrigió pese a conocerlos




www.larazon.es













Boeing reporta su tercer año consecutivo en rojo por los problemas del 787 | Transportes


Boeing reporta su tercer año consecutivo en rojo por los problemas del 787. El fabricante aeronáutico estadounidense redujo no obstante sus pé[...]




www.hosteltur.com


----------



## Vilux (15 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, ha confirmado que Irán es ahora una parte integral del escudo nuclear de Rusia. Rusia muy pronto instalará misiles nucleares en Irán para preservar sus intereses en los países del Golfo.



Dales duro a los mercaderes de deuda y falsificadores de dinero, Putin!


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Mar 2022)

lo siento, pero no puedo leer más de la risa


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## keylargof (15 Mar 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> Estonia no ES NADIE!! nadie!! Osea que nos podemos limpiar el culo con los papeles del parlamento de Estonia.
> 
> Esa mierda de pais sin ningún tipo de transcendência internacional, si se ponen gilipollas los usamos como moneda de cambio para la paz y se reintegran en Rusia.
> 
> Saludos.



Ahora dilo sin llorar


----------



## damnun_infectum (15 Mar 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> Los accidentes del Boeing 737 MAX fueron la “horrible culminación” de una cadena de fallos
> 
> 
> El informe del panel de expertos del Comité de Transporte americano concluye que el Gobierno falló en la supervisión, el avión tenía fallos de diseño y Boeing no los corrigió pese a conocerlos
> ...



Fabricar aviones con latas de Coca Cola recicladas....es lo que tiene.


----------



## quinciri (15 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> como toque un barco ruso en aguas internacionales washington desparece



Eso seria si llevasen el barco incautado en flagrante pirateria a la comisaria de Miami. Pero seráin capaces de llevarselo a la Comisaria de Rota, y seriamos nosotros los que desaparecieramos. 
No son nadie estos para pasar marrones, y como se lo querían pasar a Polonia.


----------



## NPI (15 Mar 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> ssss
> 
> 
> de los 71 submarinos rusos los unicos operativos son los de la clase borei y alguno de la clase delta IV . los de los años 80´s y 90´s han tenido un mantenimiento tan pauperrimo que solo son un peligro para sus tripulaciones


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## uberales (15 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Estáis a tiempo.



¿Cómo no fuiste en su momento a proteger el Dombass?


----------



## Elimina (15 Mar 2022)

A este le queda una factura de la luz. Nunca imaginé tanto empeño para cavar la tumba propia.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## ccartech (15 Mar 2022)

ASI Y TODO HAY GENTE EN EUROPA QUE LO APLAUDE


----------



## uberales (15 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> no es tan sencillo, si cae el khan se abrirá un periodo de desestabilizacion interna que puede ocasionar la emancipacion de republicas perifericas que actuaran como satelites ya sea de turquia y de china principalmente, los grandes actores en la politca interna rusa. Lo que si puede occidentalizarse es Bielorusia



China se va a llevar media Rusia y quizá lo que está intentando Rusia es demostrar fuerza a la otra... O que ha caído en el anzuelo chino.


----------



## SanRu (15 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Asesor del jefe de gabinete Vladimir Zelenski, Arestovic cree que se puede llegar a un acuerdo de paz con Rusia en 1-2 semanas como mínimo, y en mayo como máximo.



El tiempo estimado para que Rusia elimine a los ultranacionalistas que le harían la vida imposible a zelenski tras formar un honroso tratado de paz.


----------



## [IΞI] (15 Mar 2022)

STATUS-6


----------



## Bartleby (15 Mar 2022)

Llegado estos momentos el problema de esa reunión, es que si no contribuye a obtener los resultados que Estados Unidos esperá, contribuirá a aumentar la tensión entre EEUU y China.


----------



## ccartech (15 Mar 2022)

Medios israelíes: El conflicto Irán-Israel ha entrado en caminos claros y difíciles


----------



## Fauna iberica (15 Mar 2022)

Ojo imágenes muy fuertes, he dudado en ponerlo, pero como estoy harto de tanta manipulacion terrorista por parte de los mass-mierda victimizando a los ucronazis he decidico colgarlo, para que se vean que atajo de criminales de guerra son los nazis apoyados por occidente, Rusia tiene que tomar venganza centuplicada.


----------



## ccartech (15 Mar 2022)

Las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Avdiivka simplemente están inundadas de artillería y bombas. Shirokino resistió bajo tal presión durante 8 días.


----------



## uberales (15 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> STATUS-6



Sí, hombre, van a tirar una bomba de cobalto para que les caiga a ellos mismos la radiación... La guerra nuclear es solo disuasión.


----------



## Teuro (15 Mar 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> Creo que son de 24 a 26 pepinos por submarino, y cada pepino con múltiples ojivas. Esos...los tácticos, luego están los submarinos de ataque, para la flota de superficie y contrasubmarinos.



Creo recordar que tiene cerca de 500 misiles en submarinos nucleares. El resto los dispersa "por algún lugar" de Siberia.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (15 Mar 2022)

*Estados Unidos advierte a China sobre el apoyo a la guerra de Rusia*

*EE. UU. plantea preocupaciones sobre el apoyo de China a Rusia*

China podría hacer más que la mayoría de las naciones para ayudar a poner fin a la guerra de Rusia en Ucrania, dijo a los periodistas el portavoz del Departamento de Estado, Ned Price, después de la reunión entre altos funcionarios estadounidenses y chinos. 

Estados Unidos expresó su preocupación por el apoyo de China a Rusia durante la reunión de Roma. “Hemos visto cómo la relación entre la República Popular China y Rusia se estrecha” en el transcurso de “muchos años”, dijo Price.


----------



## Felio (15 Mar 2022)

La amenaza de entregar nukes a Irán es una presión indirecta hacía EEUU, Israel y Arabia Saudita podrían negociar con los rusos limitar las sanciones a cambio de no entregar las nukes.


----------



## pemebe (15 Mar 2022)

Fuente: El Mundo

23.03
*"Nada ha cambiado" en la ISS desde la invasión de Ucrania, reitera la NASA*
La NASA reiteró este lunes que la colaboración entre Estados Unidos y *Rusia* en la Estación Espacial Internacional (ISS) continúa con normalidad a pesar de la extrema tensión vinculada a la guerra en *Ucrania*, y afirmó que un astronauta estadounidense regresaría a Tierra como estaba previsto a finales de mes a bordo de una nave rusa.
El astronauta de la NASA Mark Vande Hei, de 55 años, se prepara para regresar de la Estación Espacial (ISS) en una nave espacial Soyuz el 30 de marzo, después de 355 días en el espacio, un nuevo récord para un estadounidense. La nave aterrizará en Kazajistán y también traerá de regreso a los cosmonautas rusos Pyotr Dubrov y Anton Shkaplerov.
"Puedo decirles con seguridad que Mark regresará a bordo de esta Soyuz", dijo el lunes Joel Montalbano, director de programas de la estación para la NASA. "Nuestros colegas rusos han confirmado que están preparados para traer de vuelta a la tripulación completa".

*O sea, no compran petroleo ruso, pero utilizan una nave rusa. Hay muchas cosas que no nos están contando.*


----------



## uberales (15 Mar 2022)

Felio dijo:


> La amenaza de entregar nukes a Irán es una presión indirecta hacía EEUU, Israel y Arabia Saudita podrían negociar con los rusos limitar las sanciones a cambio de no entregar las nukes.



Pero si ya tienen la bomba de hace tiempo e Irán está cambiandl de chaqueta
...


----------



## Don Pascual (15 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> ¿Cómo no fuiste en su momento a proteger el Dombass?



No me incitaban los medios a apuntarme como mercenario, ni daban facilidades, antes la ley lo prohibía e incluso juzgaron a gente por ir a combatir al ISIS ahora parece que ya es legal, según lo mande Tío Sam .

Porque aquí hasta nuestra legalidad la decide la momia de Biden según parece.


----------



## Vilux (15 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> China se va a llevar media Rusia y quizá lo que está intentando Rusia es demostrar fuerza a la otra... O que ha caído en el anzuelo chino.



No amego, occidente está muerto y se está formando un nuevo bloque militar y económico. China y Rusia se complementan perfectamente, uno con recursos onfinitos y el otro con las fábricas del mundo y la patentes. Se acabó el vivir de amenazas e ingeniería financiera, la impresora ya lo ha dado todo de sí, no porducimos NADA que a les interese a terceros, pero queremos conserver nuestra influencia a la desesperada disparando a todo el que se mueve. Nos van a llover hostias por lis cuatro costados.


----------



## ccartech (15 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> El tiempo estimado para que Rusia elimine a los ultranacionalistas que le harían la vida imposible a zelenski tras formar un honroso tratado de paz.



El tema es lo que declaro Putin sobre Iran, si es cierto eso significa que pondra armamento nuclear en territorio Irani manejado por los Rusos o por los Iranies ? 
Esto implica una defensa tambien de parte de Rusia del territorio Irani? o solo protegera sus bases ?
Ademas es una movida que indica que varias cartas ya estan tiradas sobre la mesa. 
Es logico que Israel se alinie con la OTAN llegado el momento y Rusia lo sabe.
Lo que no tengo claro es porque blanquea esto ahora.


----------



## Mabuse (15 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> importanta



Los rusos se quedan sin dinero, nosotros sin cereales ni azúcar. Buen trato, comeremos billetes mientras los rusos van a tener que pagar el vodka con bolsitas de azúcar.

Nada importante, sólo todas las comidas preparadas llevan azúcar como conservante, y un buen porcentaje de los compuestos orgánicos se crean a partir de maiz.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (15 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Ojo imágenes muy fuertes, he dudado en ponerlo, pero como estoy harto de tanta manipulacion terrorista por parte de los mass-mierda victimizando a los ucronazis he decidico colgarlo, para que se vean que atajo de criminales de guerra son los nazis apoyados por occidente, Rusia tiene que tomar venganza centuplicada.



Joder con los Ucranianos, menudos seres de luz. Esto no lo dan en la tele....


----------



## Azrael_II (15 Mar 2022)

He estado mirando la vida Putin y ha hecho un post muy largo con pruebas , pero se me ha borrado . Lo siento.

Putin es un infiltrado de infiltrado de infiltrados.

Perteneció, de forma recomendada al NWO, sino no podría haber llegado al poder de la Rusia de Yeltsin. El director del foro económico mundial lo nombró como uno de sus chicos. Putin creyó en el NWO pero algo lo hizo cambiar

(Mirad el vídeo no lo que dice el twitteros)



- Traicionó al NWO gracias a las charlas con el rector Stanislav Merkúriev y la sociedad aislada medio secreta que creo en su coperativa de dachas rusas.

- Lo sé porqué durante 20 años le han dado cera los máximos actores de la Cabal, además la hija del mentor que lo metió en el poder lo odia profundamente. Es imposible que durante todo este tiempo actúe y no haya fallas en su discurso o renuncias en la realpolitika







El padre de esta es el que le abrió la puerta 
Es una historia totalmente acojonante y todo encaja y sin martillazos os lo puedo asegurar

Como he dicho Putin creyó en el NWO o en algunas de sus ideas y conserva contactos uno creo que es Macron.

Si veis a Macron, salvo lo obligatorio, en ningún momento ha actuado como "la culpa es de Putin tirano bla blA"" " lleva en pocos meses más de 6 horas de conversaciones con Putin. Putin no hablaría con nadie que le "insulte" 6 horas si no fuera su amigo o su contacto de más aprecio.

La puesta en escena del mal actor Macron augura lo peor


----------



## ccartech (15 Mar 2022)

El presidente estadounidense, Joseph Biden, dijo que el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, y la pandemia de covid fueron las razones de la inflación récord en Estados Unidos, y agregó que el aumento de precios no tenía nada que ver con la política de su administración.


----------



## la mano negra (15 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Los chechenos han pasado de yihadistas a carne de cañón rusa en un par de décadas.





Roedr dijo:


> Los chechenos han pasado de yihadistas a carne de cañón rusa en un par de décadas.



Los usaron los yanquis y los saudíes como carne de cañón para empotrarlos contra los rusos sin importarles una mierda su vida y después los dejaron tirados como un papel higiénico usado . Los ancianos chechenos no querían que Chechenia sirviera a los intereses imperiales pero los mandamases de aquel entonces no los escucharon . Así les fue . Así que los chechenos conocen perfectamente lo que es el Imperio y lo que valen sus promesas y cuales son sus verdaderas intenciones. También conocen el poder de la propaganda imperial y la forma en que lava el cerebro a las masas descerebradas.


----------



## Vilux (15 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> El tema es lo que declaro Putin sobre Iran, si es cierto eso significa que pondra armamento nuclear en territorio Irani manejado por los Rusos o por los Iranies ?
> Esto implica una defensa tambien de parte de Rusia del territorio Irani? o solo protegera sus bases ?
> Ademas es una movida que indica que varias cartas ya estan tiradas sobre la mesa.
> Es logico que Israel se alinie con la OTAN llegado el momento y Rusia lo sabe.
> Lo que no tengo claro es porque blanquea esto ahora.



Con un 15% de rusos Israel es transpatente pata Putin. No se mueve pieza sin que él se entere.


----------



## Mabuse (15 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> ¿De donde sacas esos datos?
> ¿De tu culo?
> Segun los datos que he visto cerca de 40.
> EEUU unos 68
> ...



En cuestión de submarinos más que el número, lo que cuenta es poder verlos. Un submarino detectable es tan útil como un barco hundido.


----------



## ccartech (15 Mar 2022)

Un UAV ruso fue derribado por unidades de defensa aérea ucranianas después de que pasara brevemente por el espacio aéreo polaco.
@24tvuua


----------



## Vilux (15 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> El presidente estadounidense, Joseph Biden, dijo que el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, y la pandemia de covid fueron las razones de la inflación récord en Estados Unidos, y agregó que el aumento de precios no tenía nada que ver con la política de su administración.



Huida hacia adelante. Todos saben quién está jodiendo el pais y e va a montar una buena en los EEUU.

Rusia ha escogido el momento oportuno para poner la polla encima de la mesa.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (15 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Pero si ya tienen la bomba de hace tiempo e Irán está cambiandl de chaqueta
> ...



Si, por eso han bombardeado el consulado estadounidense en Irak, para mostrar su predisposición para pasarse al lado usano.


----------



## ccartech (15 Mar 2022)

Se deben estar matando en la estacion Internacional  
Si la situación geopolítica en relación con Rusia es hostil, entonces la nueva estación orbital tendrá una aplicación militar - CEO de Roscosmos, Rogozin


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (15 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Ojo imágenes muy fuertes, he dudado en ponerlo, pero como estoy harto de tanta manipulacion terrorista por parte de los mass-mierda victimizando a los ucronazis he decidico colgarlo, para que se vean que atajo de criminales de guerra son los nazis apoyados por occidente, Rusia tiene que tomar venganza centuplicada.



Ahí apuntan que es zona tomada por rusos. Al margen de eso, aunque no tengamos imágenes, apuesto a que en los bombardeos rusos se han producido situaciones iguales o peores, ¿tú las condenas?.


----------



## Omaita (15 Mar 2022)

El tanque americano reposta en Alemania


----------



## qbit (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## ccartech (15 Mar 2022)

según Reuters: “Turquía ha suministrado a Ucrania nuevos drones, municiones, equipamiento militar, chalecos antibalas y cascos. Así lo demuestran los datos de la Asamblea de Exportadores de Turquía (TİM)”. Estamos esperando comentarios sobre esto del gobierno turco.


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fauna iberica (15 Mar 2022)

LaHistoriaSeRepite dijo:


> Ahí apuntan que es zona tomada por rusos. Al margen de eso, aunque no tengamos imágenes, apuesto a que en los bombardeos rusos se han producido situaciones iguales o peores, ¿tú las condenas?.



Váyase a tomar por culo , manipulador indecente, eso es donestk, y claro que están los rusos, el misil lo han disparado los nazis ucranianos desde fuera de la zona.
Sinvergüenza, y apuesta dice, su apuesta me la pasó por el culo, no apueste nada, demuestre con pruebas.


----------



## ccartech (15 Mar 2022)

Van a tener que pescar ahora

El Mercado Central está en llamas en Kharkiv después del bombardeo


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (15 Mar 2022)

No se si será cierto lo de que Rusia ha pedido raciones de combate a China, pero me consta que los MRE chinos son bastante "Paco" mucho arroz y poca mandanga de calidac.


----------



## alfonbass (15 Mar 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> Estonia no ES NADIE!! nadie!! Osea que nos podemos limpiar el culo con los papeles del parlamento de Estonia.
> 
> Esa mierda de pais sin ningún tipo de transcendência internacional, si se ponen gilipollas los usamos como moneda de cambio para la paz y se reintegran en Rusia.
> 
> Saludos.



Hombre...Estonia es algo más que tu...espero que no te moleste.....


----------



## Fauna iberica (15 Mar 2022)

Hace unas pocas semanas ni lo hubiera pensado, pero si los EEUU no logran revertir el puñetazo en el tablero que ha dado Rusia, puede que en no mucho tiempo empiecen a tener serios problemas internos.
Algunos hace ya tiempo pronostican una guerra civil, lo veo posible, improbable, peto ya no imposible.


----------



## Don Pascual (15 Mar 2022)

Ahora ya me queda todo mas claro.


----------



## pepinox (15 Mar 2022)

Heres dijo:


> Alguien de forma imparcial puede explicar cuanto le queda a mariupol para caer?



A Mariupol le queda medía compañía de Neo-Nazis para quedar desmilitarizada (y como un solar, dicho sea de paso). Dresde 2.0.


----------



## ccartech (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hal8995 (15 Mar 2022)

Voy a decir un pronóstico :

Esto termina pronto y con un acuerdo de paz. Ojo, para mí un error. Finalmente Zelenski acepta CRIMEA RUSA, Donetsk y Lugansk con amplia autonomía o indepes y neutralidad para Ucrania, eso último ha de ser ratificado por la Rada Suprema.

Es decir, renuncia a Jarkov, Odessa y Este del Dnieper a pesar de tenerlos todos a mano.

En pocos años, Ucrania bien armada ingresa en la Otan y con nukes. Al tiempo...


----------



## Mabuse (15 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Ahora ya me queda todo mas claro.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 983754



No es tan descabellado, observemos por ejemplo algunos de los expertos en medicina y estrategia que dan conferencias populares en nuestras televisiones.

En estos momenot la duda que me queda es si es un sólo reptiliano con poca maña para los disfraces o varios distintos usando el mismo.


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## midelburgo (15 Mar 2022)

LaHistoriaSeRepite dijo:


> Ahí apuntan que es zona tomada por rusos. Al margen de eso, aunque no tengamos imágenes, apuesto a que en los bombardeos rusos se han producido situaciones iguales o peores, ¿tú las condenas?.



Pues es que a mi, tanto las imagenes de los heridos pro-rusos como las de los nacionalistas ucranianos, lo que me hacen sentir es odio hacia los politicos USA, que son los que han liado esta madeja. Y hacia los cobardes politicuchos europeos.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (15 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



*
Ya la han reventado?....Borrell, envía mas armas*


----------



## Pcranales (15 Mar 2022)

¿Qué planes y oscuras intenciones tendrá la sinagoga de satanás para que ahora podamos ver videos brutales de Ucrania en Twitter?, cadáveres ensangrentados y mutilados sin censura, etc. Cuando son víctimas del islamismo u otros conflictos, Twitter te bloquea la cuenta automáticamente en segundos.


----------



## tomasjos (15 Mar 2022)

Estonia es parte de la OTAN, no es posible. A ver, que esto es muy fácil. Lo facyibke es la Ucrania Oriental y del sur, y si me apura una franja al oeste del Dniéper para hacerlo defendible. El resto no es factible no olvidemos que esos rusos llevan ahí desde Stalin. Es como lo de Crimea pero al revés.


----------



## tomasjos (15 Mar 2022)

Ya no hay soviéticos , eso murió.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (15 Mar 2022)

El sanguinario Kadirov, "en Ucrania": "Rendíos o acabaremos con vosotros"


----------



## midelburgo (15 Mar 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Voy a decir un pronóstico :
> 
> Esto termina pronto y con un acuerdo de paz. Ojo, para mí un error. Finalmente Zelenski acepta CRIMEA RUSA, Donetsk y Lugansk con amplia autonomía o indepes y neutralidad para Ucrania, eso último ha de ser ratificado por la Rada Suprema.
> 
> ...



Mucho depende de si los ucranianos desplazados se quedan en Europa o vuelven a sus ciudades destrozadas. Europa no va a tener cash para arreglarlas en la actual coyuntura.


----------



## ccartech (15 Mar 2022)

Evacuación de #Irpin , región de #Kyiv


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (15 Mar 2022)

Mapas: Así avanza la guerra de Putin en el oeste de Ucrania


----------



## ccartech (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## tomasjos (15 Mar 2022)

Los bálticos son la Polonia de esta vez, Coci. No se tocan y además no son parte de Rusia


----------



## pepinox (15 Mar 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> Es más complicado que eso
> 
> Son yihadistas .... pero sufíes
> 
> ...



A mí lo de los chechenos me parece maravilloso, lo de Putin ganándoselos me parece épico, y lo de que vayan a liquidar a los Nazis de Azov me parece poesía lírica.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (15 Mar 2022)

Más o menos este es el ambiente en Mariupolongrado.



Joer, que música ambiental más idónea, me voy a mimir, con esto me despido por ahora, como Von Paulus en el vídeo, hasta mañana compañeros!

Taluec.


----------



## Mabuse (15 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> El sanguinario Kadirov, "en Ucrania": "Rendíos o acabaremos con vosotros"



Los sanguinarios chechenos dan la opción a rendirse, los pacíficos ucranianos también dan opciones, morir, o morir horriblemente.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Los nuevos amos del mundo
> 
> 
> Con la ayuda de los gobiernos y los bancos centrales, los grandes fondos de inversión se han lanzado a la conquista del mundo. Hoy, los megafondos controlan casi todos los sectores de la economía: desde la vivienda a la sanidad privada, desde la banca a la gran industria, desde las tecnológicas...
> ...




Con todos ustedes blackrock :









Piedra Negra - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Mabuse (15 Mar 2022)

Dicen que hay una embajada hablando con Kublai para convencerle de que corte los suministros de naranjas a Aleaxander Nevsky.


----------



## apocalippsis (15 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Rusia dice que la NASA puede usar sus "palos de escoba" tras detener venta de motores de cohetes a Estados Unidos | DW | 04.03.2022



ja,ja,ja me parto,









Rusia publica inquietante vídeo de la destrucción de la EEI mientras crecen tensiones en el conflicto de Ucrania | DW | 07.03.2022


A medida que continúa la crisis en Ucrania, se cierne el temor de que Rusia pueda abandonar la Estación Espacial Internacional. Ahora la agencia espacial rusa Roscosmos ha producido un vídeo que muestra su destrucción.




www.dw.com


----------



## Vilux (15 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Son unos cabrones los usanos, destrozando Ucrania los muy asesinos



Los gUSAnos siempre ejercen de maricones con el culo de otro. Después de las traiciones a Saddam y a Georgia no entiendo como los ucropitecos han picado el anzuelo.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (15 Mar 2022)

España tiene más aguante que los soviéticos, tranquilo. Se cobran 1000 pavos al mes y llenar el depósito de un coche cuesta 100.


----------



## ccartech (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Azrael_II (15 Mar 2022)

Llega el pasaporte ucranazi 

QUOTE="The Replicant, post: 39681881, member: 13314"]
Ver archivo adjunto 983232



[/QUOTE


----------



## Hal8995 (15 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Mucho depende de si los ucranianos desplazados se quedan en Europa o vuelven a sus ciudades destrozadas. Europa no va a tener cash para arreglarlas en la actual coyuntura.



Lo siento pero he de decirte q no tiene NADA que ver. 

Los israelíes optaron por quedarse con todo lo conquistado " de facto " y a los palestinos que se fueron nunca les dejarán volver.

Vamos que según tú la parte ucraniana va a hacer una encuesta entre los desplazados y preguntarles si van a volver o no ....y en función de eso ..uy muchos se quieren quedar en Alemania...pues en realidad podemos ceder algo más.

La gente hará lo q le dé la gana, si consigue trabajo y estatuto legal pues muchos venderán su casa y se quedarán en la UE y regresarán en verano a ver a familiares en un mercedes aunque sea alquilado.

Las ciudades se repararán poco a poco. Ucrania será más pequeña y con más odio. Más aún que Polonia y Lituania. Desde luego los que tendrán que emigrar son los prorusos de esa Ucrania pues serán perseguidos y exterminados.

La CIA seguirá preparando otro conflicto, etc etc.alimentando a nazis en Crimea etc etc conflictos fronterizos....sanciones

La solución esta no es buena pero ahí vamos. Toda la sangre rusa derramada en Jarkov y cerca de Kiev así como el equipo perdido será en vano...o era parte de la estartegia...amenazar con más para q lo pedido sea razonable.


----------



## ccartech (15 Mar 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Los gUSAnos siempre ejercen de maricones con el culo de otro. Después de las traiciones a Saddam y a Georgia no entiendo como los ucropitecos han picado el anzuelo.



Es la clase politica, al pueblo se lo lleev de las narices con la propaganda. Es asi en casi todo el mundo.
Como puede ser que el gobierno de españa les enive armas a Ucrania .
Simple, es porque la gente no protesta, no quiere decir que este de acuerdo.
Si a eso le agregas que te invaden, es facil para un HP como Ze levantar la bandera del patriotismo.
El se va a borrar, si es que sus propios titiriteros no lo matan para ponerlo como un icono.

Respecto de los policos y oligarcas.
A ninguno de los actores realmente le importa los civiles, al único que le puede importar porque le conviene tenerlos de su lado es a Rusia .
Pero no quiere decir que realmente les importe los civiles.


----------



## manodura79 (15 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, ha confirmado que Irán es ahora una parte integral del escudo nuclear de Rusia. Rusia muy pronto instalará misiles nucleares en Irán para preservar sus intereses en los países del Golfo.



De confirmarse sería la noticia más importante desde el final de la guerra fría. ¿Quién será el valiente que lance el primer ataque preventivo?


----------



## Simo Hayha (15 Mar 2022)

Otro blindado ruso destrozado, y van..


----------



## Focus in (15 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> España tiene más aguante que los soviéticos, tranquilo. Se cobran 1000 pavos al mes y llenar el depósito de un coche cuesta 100.



El pais del "viva las caenas", de las guerras cainitas carlistas, civiles, de la puñalada trapera, la traición, la envidia , la picaresca, el chuloputerismo, la hijoputez, y no sigo por que se me sube la biliburrina...


----------



## Simo Hayha (15 Mar 2022)

Artilleria ucrania destroza columna orcorrusa, y van....


----------



## Peineto (15 Mar 2022)

Pcranales dijo:


> ¿Qué planes y oscuras intenciones tendrá la sinagoga de satanás para que ahora podamos ver videos brutales de Ucrania en Twitter?, cadáveres ensangrentados y mutilados sin censura, etc. Cuando son víctimas del islamismo u otros conflictos, Twitter te bloquea la cuenta automáticamente en segundos.



No tiene más que leerse los Protocolos.


----------



## tomasjos (15 Mar 2022)

No, Coco, mire, esa población no es como la de Ucrania, que lleva ahí desde siempre, son colonos mandados por Stalin y ahí sí que no hay derechos históricos Y si, la OTAN entraría a saco y sería Rusia la que se retire para no recibir misiles nucleares. A ver, esto es facil. La Únion Rusa 2.0 es Rusia Bielorrusia Malorrusia, Kazakhstan y como mucho los otros istanes menos Turkmenistán, estos últimos más bien como aliados. Es lo que se puede permitir. Y con eso la nueva Union Rusa tiene todos sus territorios historicos. Las minorías rusas en los bálticos son artificiales, a diferencia de lo de Ucrania, puesto que Ucrania se creó con territorio Ruso pero los bálticos no.

Y lo de enlazar con Kaliningrado a través de Lituania eso es una barbaridad. A Rusia se le debe recuperar sus territorios historicos y no intentar destruirla y explotarla. Lo de Lituania no entra ahí bajo ningún concepto o acabara destruida.


----------



## Kartoffeln (15 Mar 2022)

Jajaja los rusos, los teníamos por un pueblo culto


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (15 Mar 2022)

*"Ucrania tiene a Rusia en fuga": las fuerzas de Putin solo pueden mantener la lucha durante otros 14 días, dicen fuentes de defensa a medida que los invasores cada vez más desesperados lanzan ataques más devastadores en la segunda ciudad de Kharkiv.*

Es posible que las fuerzas rusas solo puedan mantener la capacidad de combate total durante otros 'diez a 14' días, pronosticaron esta noche fuentes de defensa del Reino Unido. En ese momento, es posible que tengan dificultades para lograr un progreso significativo, aunque les resulte difícil mantenerse firme, según los últimos datos de inteligencia. A pesar de otro día en el que llovieron bombas sobre ciudades ucranianas, incluidas Kyiv y Kharkiv (principal: un tanque ruso destruido), la resistencia al ataque ha hecho que la invasión se retrase, según admitieron los aliados de Vladimir Putin por primera vez el lunes. Y los funcionarios estadounidenses dijeron que el avance terrestre, ahora en su tercera semana, se había estancado en gran medida. Contradiciendo las afirmaciones públicas del ejército de Moscú de que "todo va según lo planeado", el jefe de la Guardia Nacional Rusa, Viktor Zolotov, una vez a cargo de Putin. s seguridad personal- admitió que 'no todo va tan rápido como nos gustaría'. A medida que continuaron los ataques a la capital ayer, los cohetes rusos se cobraron más vidas inocentes. Un funcionario local dijo que un concejal de Bovary, al este de Kiev, murió en los combates allí. Una persona también murió y seis resultaron heridas después de que los restos de un misil interceptado golpearan una calle residencial en Kiev. Los escombros destruyeron un autobús e incendiaron un edificio de apartamentos. Los residentes fueron rescatados con una escalera de un bloque de apartamentos en llamas en el distrito de Obolon de Kiev después de que fuera destruido por un ataque aéreo ruso que mató al menos a dos personas en las primeras horas de la mañana. Mientras los combates y el fuego de artillería se desarrollaban en los suburbios, la fábrica de aviones Antonov a seis millas de Kyiv también fue alcanzada, lo que provocó un gran incendio. Las autoridades ucranianas dijeron que dos personas más murieron y siete resultaron heridas después de que las fuerzas rusas atacaran la fábrica. Los ataques aéreos rusos también alcanzaron edificios residenciales en la ciudad oriental de Kharkiv y cerca de la importante ciudad sureña de Mykolaiv. Recuadro superior izquierdo en la foto: un tanque quemado en el Óblast de Donetsk.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (15 Mar 2022)

Qué malote !


----------



## Alvin Red (15 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *"Ucrania tiene a Rusia en fuga": las fuerzas de Putin solo pueden mantener la lucha durante otros 14 días, dicen fuentes de defensa a medida que los invasores cada vez más desesperados lanzan ataques más devastadores en la segunda ciudad de Kharkiv.*
> 
> Es posible que las fuerzas rusas solo puedan mantener la capacidad de combate total durante otros 'diez a 14' días, pronosticaron esta noche fuentes de defensa del Reino Unido. En ese momento, es posible que tengan dificultades para lograr un progreso significativo, aunque les resulte difícil mantenerse firme, según los últimos datos de inteligencia. A pesar de otro día en el que llovieron bombas sobre ciudades ucranianas, incluidas Kyiv y Kharkiv (principal: un tanque ruso destruido), la resistencia al ataque ha hecho que la invasión se retrase, según admitieron los aliados de Vladimir Putin por primera vez el lunes. Y los funcionarios estadounidenses dijeron que el avance terrestre, ahora en su tercera semana, se había estancado en gran medida. Contradiciendo las afirmaciones públicas del ejército de Moscú de que "todo va según lo planeado", el jefe de la Guardia Nacional Rusa, Viktor Zolotov, una vez a cargo de Putin. s seguridad personal- admitió que 'no todo va tan rápido como nos gustaría'. A medida que continuaron los ataques a la capital ayer, los cohetes rusos se cobraron más vidas inocentes. Un funcionario local dijo que un concejal de Bovary, al este de Kiev, murió en los combates allí. Una persona también murió y seis resultaron heridas después de que los restos de un misil interceptado golpearan una calle residencial en Kiev. Los escombros destruyeron un autobús e incendiaron un edificio de apartamentos. Los residentes fueron rescatados con una escalera de un bloque de apartamentos en llamas en el distrito de Obolon de Kiev después de que fuera destruido por un ataque aéreo ruso que mató al menos a dos personas en las primeras horas de la mañana. Mientras los combates y el fuego de artillería se desarrollaban en los suburbios, la fábrica de aviones Antonov a seis millas de Kyiv también fue alcanzada, lo que provocó un gran incendio. Las autoridades ucranianas dijeron que dos personas más murieron y siete resultaron heridas después de que las fuerzas rusas atacaran la fábrica. Los ataques aéreos rusos también alcanzaron edificios residenciales en la ciudad oriental de Kharkiv y cerca de la importante ciudad sureña de Mykolaiv. Recuadro superior izquierdo en la foto: un tanque quemado en el Óblast de Donetsk.



...
En ese momento, es posible que tengan dificultades para lograr un progreso significativo, aunque les resulte difícil mantenerse firme, según los últimos datos de inteligencia
....

*¿Inteligencia?*


----------



## Simo Hayha (15 Mar 2022)

Columna orcorusa de al menos 16 vehiculos vaporizada de acuerdo al plan de putin


----------



## Mabuse (15 Mar 2022)

Por fin me acordé de lo del himno. Jaime Altozano tiene un vídrio en que explica y presenta el arreglo de Balakirev, un ruso que hizo el único arreglo en el que nuestro himno suena a himno, y no a bakalao neoclásico.


----------



## midelburgo (15 Mar 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Lo siento pero he de decirte q no tiene NADA que ver.
> 
> Los israelíes optaron por quedarse con todo lo conquistado " de facto " y a los palestinos que se fueron nunca les dejarán volver.
> 
> ...



Estas poniendome en la boca cosas que yo no he dicho. Me referia a ver si va a haber grupos de presion por volver EN EUROPA.


----------



## Borroqueta (15 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Columna orcorusa de al menos 16 vehiculos vaporizada de acuerdo al plan de putin




Ostras imagenes de hace una semana jajaja, lo lleváis claro


----------



## Homero+10 (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## voltaire (15 Mar 2022)

De este temita ni pio cuando se admitió la adhesión de Estonia en la UE, ni hasta ahora y mucho menos de aquí en adelante se hablará. Telita.


----------



## ccartech (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (15 Mar 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Voy a decir un pronóstico :
> 
> Esto termina pronto y con un acuerdo de paz. Ojo, para mí un error. Finalmente Zelenski acepta CRIMEA RUSA, Donetsk y Lugansk con amplia autonomía o indepes y neutralidad para Ucrania, eso último ha de ser ratificado por la Rada Suprema.
> 
> ...



No han cedido en eso de "desmilitarizar" y "desnazificar" y puesto en la constitución ucra. Significa que el ejército ruso puede ingresar a Ucrania si sospechan de que hay un nazi en el sistema educativo, judicial o político; Ucrania pasa a ser un protectorado de Rusia.


----------



## Gotthard (15 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Por fin me acordé de lo del himno. Jaime Altozano tiene un vídrio en que explica y presenta el arreglo de Balakirev, un ruso que hizo el único arreglo en el que nuestro himno suena a himno, y no a bakalao neoclásico.



Brutalerrimo.


----------



## Homero+10 (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (15 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ...
> En ese momento, es posible que tengan dificultades para lograr un progreso significativo, aunque les resulte difícil mantenerse firme, según los últimos datos de inteligencia
> ....
> 
> *¿Inteligencia?*



Estos "partes" ucranianos cada vez se me parecen mas a los partes de guerra del ejercito republicano en la guerra civil.

Aqui se relata la perdida de la cota 441 que es el climax del colapso de la linea de proteccion de la retirada del ejercito del ebro por Garcia Valiño. Decir que la defensa de los republicanos fue numantina y el arrojo del atacante valeroso, quiza una de las acciones mas disputadas dentro del Ebro, pero contar las cosas manipulando la realidad, despreciando al enemigo incluso menoscaba los meritos del defensor.

_En la zona del Ebro las fuerzas al servicio de la invasión han continuado hoy su contraofensiva atacando insistentemente apoyadas por la artillería italiana y la aviación extranjera las posiciones propias situadas entre Partida de Fanjuanas y vértice Gaeta. A costa de extraordinario número de bajas consiguieron, después de repetidos intentos, ocupar la cota 441. En el resto de la zona de ataque los heroicos soldados españoles han rechazado todos los intentos enemigos diezmando materialmente sus filas. __Nuestros cazas ametrallaron eficazmente las líneas y concentraciones rebeldes._









Murieron en la Batalla del Ebro


El periódico uruguayo España Democrática abría el 21 de noviembre de 1938 en portada con el titular «Fueron a España a pelear por la causa de la democracia» / «Facal y Torres han caído heroicamente…




columnauruguaya.wordpress.com


----------



## Hal8995 (15 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Estas poniendome en la boca cosas que yo no he dicho. Me referia a ver si va a haber grupos de presion por volver EN EUROPA.



Vuelvo a poner lo que has escrito ...

"Mucho depende de si los ucranianos desplazados se quedan en Europa o vuelven a sus ciudades destrozadas. Europa no va a tener cash para arreglarlas en la actual coyuntura"

Evidentemente entendí correcto. Se " quedan " o " vuelven " a sus ciudades NO significa presionen para que su pais " vuelva " a Europa. Si querías expresar lo que dices lo hiciste muy mal.

Ya puestos te contesto a tu argumento de ahora.

" Grupos de presión " para " volver a europa "....joder tío, si en Kiev no necesitan grupos de presión , está el gobierno , los ultras, los oligarcas, USA, UE que ha aportado armas.Más aún , los opuestos están exiliados, arrestados, asesinados o atados a un poste.

NO tiene que volver a Europa porque su política NO se ha apartado un ápice de querer ingresar en Otan y UE.

No me gusta en en enviar al ignore a quien discrepa de mí pero no dudo a los cortos de entendederas. 

Lo entiendes todo ? Te disculpas por hacerme escribir tanto para explicarte lo obvio ?


----------



## Gotthard (15 Mar 2022)

voltaire dijo:


> De este temita ni pio cuando se admitió la adhesión de Estonia en la UE, ni hasta ahora y mucho menos de aquí en adelante se hablará. Telita.



Pues no veas lo contentos que estan los rusos letones y estonios con esta excursion con misiles de Putin por Ucrania. 

Supongo que Putin cuando tenga Ucrania controlada ira a desestabilizar las republiquetas balticas. Los ajustes de cuentas van a ser sonados.


----------



## Hal8995 (15 Mar 2022)

Pedro Pablo 01 dijo:


> No han cedido en eso de "desmilitarizar" y "desnazificar" y puesto en la constitución ucra. Significa que el ejército ruso puede ingresar a Ucrania si sospechan de que hay un nazi en el sistema educativo, judicial o político; Ucrania pasa a ser un protectorado de Rusia.



Já !!!!!

Una vez se vayan las tropas podrán decir que aceptaron eso con la pistola en la sien.

Se rearman de forma discreta y de pronto...

....firman un tratado de alianza militar con USA, Canadá, UK, Polonia y a llenar el pais de bases y nukes ...

El timo de la.estampita. Minsk 1 y 2 ya pasó.

....si al menos consintieran en bases rusas y verificación rusa de las fuerzas armadas ukras...pero eso quien lo va a aceptar ?


----------



## Hal8995 (15 Mar 2022)

No ,no, no puede ser

Ucrania dijo que no habían muerto extranjeros!!!

Van a ir apareciendo a decenas !!!


----------



## Simo Hayha (15 Mar 2022)

Los ánimos están muy caldeados en las zonas invadidas. Rusofonos les cantan las cuarenta a los orcoinvasores.


----------



## troperker (15 Mar 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> Llevo días leyendo este tipo de cosas como si Rusia pudiera reemplazar todas estas cosas cuando la realidad es que sustituir a las empresas occidentales em muchos ámbitos es prácticamente imposible. No veo de qué forma los rusos pueden fabricar al mismo precio y costos al nivel de Toyota, Samsung, Intel, ExxonMobil, Apple, etc por citar unas pocas.
> 
> La autarquía no ha funcionado nunca



mmm de las que mencionas solo intel seria importante por los procesadores
apple en que seria importante para rusia solo es una empresa que vende celulares y no es una empresa relevante para el desarrollo de un pais
samsung es una empresa mas importante que apple y vende muchas cosas necesarias para el hogar
pero tampoco es algo importante para el desarrollo de un pais
rusia ya tiene sus empresas nacionales de lavadores refrigeradoras etc
y por celulares pues compras huawei o cualquier otra no es la gran cosa perder celulares apple o samsung
creo que para rusia perder siemens es mas perjudicial que perder samsung o apple
exxonmobil en que perjudica a rusia
rusia tiene sus propias empresas de petroleo y gas y prduce muchs equipos para exploracion sus empresas nacionales y las cosas que no se producen se compran de china pero el grueso se hacen en rusia

lo unico importante de las que mencionas seria intel pero rusia tambien produce sus procesadores nacionales claro no serviran para armar tu pc para juegos pero en los campos industriales grandes los procesadores intel i7 i9 no sirven
se usan procesadores con otras caracteristicas
lo que tendrian que hacer los rusos es incrementar su produccion ahi lo tienen dificil pero es cuestion de que lo hagan y mejoren en los proximos años
lo interesante sera como rusia vaya afrontar cada sector industrial que les falte mejorar y como su gente se comporte para lograr esas mejoras


----------



## Gotthard (15 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Ojo imágenes muy fuertes, he dudado en ponerlo, pero como estoy harto de tanta manipulacion terrorista por parte de los mass-mierda victimizando a los ucronazis he decidico colgarlo, para que se vean que atajo de criminales de guerra son los nazis apoyados por occidente, Rusia tiene que tomar venganza centuplicada.



¿Eso es la ciudad de Donetsk?


----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pues no veas lo contentos que estan los rusos letones y estonios con esta excursion con misiles de Putin por Ucrania.
> 
> Supongo que Putin cuando tenga Ucrania controlada ira a desestabilizar las republiquetas balticas. Los ajustes de cuentas van a ser sonados.



Claro, claro


----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Los ánimos están muy caldeados en las zonas invadidas. Rusofonos les cantan las cuarenta a los orcoinvasores.



Exhibición rusa


----------



## midelburgo (15 Mar 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Vuelvo a poner lo que has escrito ...
> 
> "Mucho depende de si los ucranianos desplazados se quedan en Europa o vuelven a sus ciudades destrozadas. Europa no va a tener cash para arreglarlas en la actual coyuntura"
> 
> ...



Tu eres tonto.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Mar 2022)

JODER ! ¿ pero no os dais cuenta que los partes de guerra tienen el mismo guionista que los partes del COVID al principio de la epidemia ¿?

estamos siendo manipulados. No caigamos en el mismo error !

podría poner infinidad de enlaces , sólo habría que ir al hilo del coronavirus en la fecha correspondiente para ver la misma actitud que con la guerra de Ucrania. ¿ no hemos aprendido nada ? No os dejéis enredar por el relato . Ir a las incoherencias. 








*Cómo Italia se convirtió en el foco de coronavirus más grande de Europa y en el origen de los casos de México y Brasil - BBC News Mundo*
La explosión de casos en Italia afectó ya a varios países, suma más de 800 infectados y más de 20 muertes, sobre todo en el norte. Los primeros casos en América Latina, Brasil y México, están conectados con el país europeo.
www.bbc.com


*Una mujer llegada de España, primer caso de coronavirus en Ecuador*
La paciente procedía de un pueblo de Madrid donde se ha localizado uno de los focos de la enfermedad




elpais.com


*España confirma su primer caso de coronavirus en La Gomera - Gaceta Médica*
Es una de las cinco personas de nacionalidad alemana que fueron ingresadas y aisladas en el Hospital Virgen de Guadalupe de La Gomera




gacetamedica.com


----------



## Señor X (15 Mar 2022)

Lo que tendría que haber hecho Ucrania es poner aquel centro de "paz y seguridad" a 100 km de la frontera, de esta manera no sería una provocación a Polonia que se bombardee esa base llena de mercenarios. Gracias al polaco sabemos que lo de bombardear aquello no fue por eliminar esos mercenarios, era para provocar a Polonia. No sé que le hace más estúpido: si decir que es una provocación o ignorar que han muerto decenas (puede que centenares) de hombres ahí, algunos incluso de su nacionalidad. Lo que suelo decir, al polaco, correa y bozal.


----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)

Brutales imágenes


----------



## amcxxl (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)

Según un informe de la ONU, 17,4 de los 29 millones de habitantes en Yemen se enfrentan a altos niveles de inseguridad alimentaria. En todo el país, *2,2 millones de niños están gravemente desnutridos*, entre ellos "más de medio millón de niños se enfrentan a la desnutrición aguda grave".


----------



## Hal8995 (15 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Tu eres tonto.



Es evidente todo lo que te he puesto. Si se quedan en Europa o vuelven a las ciudades claramente se refiere a sus pellejos no a la integración del país.

Al ignore con *_* y Figaro


----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)

WASHIGNTON, 15 de marzo. /TASS/. El Departamento de Estado de EE. UU. anunció la imposición de sanciones nuevamente a 11 representantes de alto rango de las fuerzas rusas y el complejo militar-industrial el lunes, incluido el jefe de la Guardia Nacional Rusa, Viktor Zolotov, el jefe del Servicio Federal Ruso sobre cooperación técnico-militar, Dmitry Shugayev, el CEO de Rosoboronexport, Alexander. Mikheyev y ocho viceministros de defensa rusos.

"El mundo ha visto con horror cómo Rusia ha perpetrado un ataque premeditado, no provocado e injustificado contra Ucrania. La nueva invasión de Rusia a Ucrania. […] Hoy, el Departamento de Estado continúa imponiendo costos severos a los líderes de defensa rusos", dijo el dijo el Departamento de Estado en su comunicado.

"Las siguientes 11 personas están siendo designadas de conformidad con EO 14024 Sección 1 (a) (i), como personas que operan o han operado en el sector de defensa y material relacionado de la economía de la Federación Rusa", sigue la declaración.

Las sanciones se imponen, entre otros, contra los viceministros de Defensa rusos Alexey Krivoruchko, Timur Ivanov, Yunus-Bek Evkurov, Dmitry Bulgakov, Yury Sadovenko, Nikolay Pankov, Ruslan Tsalikov y Gennady Zhidko.

La inclusión en la lista de sanciones significa el *congelamiento de todos los activos en los EE. UU. y la prohibición para los ciudadanos o empresas estadounidenses de tener negocios con personas en la lista*, señala el comunicado.

El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, dijo en un discurso televisado el 24 de febrero que, en respuesta a una solicitud de los jefes de las repúblicas de Donbass, había tomado la decisión de llevar a cabo una operación militar especial para proteger a las personas "que han estado sufriendo abusos y genocidio por parte del régimen de Kiev durante ocho años". El líder ruso enfatizó que Moscú no tenía planes de ocupar territorios ucranianos.

Al aclarar los acontecimientos que se están desarrollando, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso aseguró que las tropas rusas no están apuntando a las ciudades ucranianas, sino que se limitan a atacar quirúrgicamente e incapacitar la infraestructura militar ucraniana.

Después de eso, EE. UU., la UE, el Reino Unido y varios otros estados impusieron sanciones contra ciudadanos y empresas rusas.


----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)

Así imparte democracia EEUU


----------



## Ancient Warrior (15 Mar 2022)

Linda noche en kharkiv parece ???


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (15 Mar 2022)

Esta frase es interesante "El mundo no se divide entre democracia y autoritarismo sino entre civilizaciones que deben dialogar o acabarán destruyendose". Y añadiría, no solo a ellas sino a la civilización mundial en sí.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (15 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Así imparte democracia EEUU



Ahí es el único caso en que lo puedo medio entender, EEUU tiene demasiados intereses en todos esos países... Irak, Siria, Afganistán, Israel, Arabia Saudí e Irán torpedea e incluso influencia a todos esos países aunque tampoco justifica querer quitar su régimen si tiene el apoyo del pueblo aunque no les guste. Pero para EEUU les resulta muy molesto por sus intereses tanto estratégicos como de recursos.

Lo que no le veo mucho sentido es lo de cercar a Rusia y tener bases militares rodeando a China también o que se vayan hasta al Pacífico cerca de China, es buscar tensión innecesaria en plan "el mundo es mío".


----------



## Simo Hayha (15 Mar 2022)

Alemania anuncia la compra inmediata de 15 Eurofighters y 35 F-35.

La idea es sustituir los tornados, que por el momento son los únicos aviones que tienen capaces de portar los misiles nucleares que comparten con EEUU.


----------



## Magick (15 Mar 2022)

Taiwán suspende aviones de combate Mirage tras accidente

Por Tomás Maresca
14 DE MARZO DE 2022 / 9:30

March 14 (UPI) - Un avión de combate taiwanés Mirage 2000 se estrelló contra el mar el lunes durante una misión de entrenamiento de combate de rutina, dijo la fuerza aérea de la isla, lo que provocó que el ejército dejara en tierra la flota.









Taiwan grounds Mirage fighter jets after crash


A Taiwanese Mirage 2000 fighter jet crashed into the sea Monday during a routine combat training mission, the island's air force said, prompting the military to ground the fleet.




www.upi.com


----------



## Magick (15 Mar 2022)

"Los infantes de marina estadounidenses y las tropas japonesas repasan una antigua asociación para una nueva era del Pacífico... El evento, denominado Ejercicio de Defensa Marítima-Brigada de Despliegue Rápido Anfibio, se lanzó el 6 de marzo y está previsto que concluya el 25 de marzo. Junto con las unidades de entrenamiento y apoyo del Campamento Fuji... El ejercicio también se está llevando a cabo simultáneamente en Guam entre un componente separado de la 31a MEU y comandos reales británicos".











US Marines, Japanese troops brush up old partnership for a new Pacific era


U.S. Marines piled out of their landing craft and onto the rocky shore near Mount Fuji to simulate an amphibious landing Wednesday, part of monthlong exercises.




www.stripes.com


----------



## Hal8995 (15 Mar 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Lo que tendría que haber hecho Ucrania es poner aquel centro de "paz y seguridad" a 100 km de la frontera, de esta manera no sería una provocación a Polonia que se bombardee esa base llena de mercenarios. Gracias al polaco sabemos que lo de bombardear aquello no fue por eliminar esos mercenarios, era para provocar a Polonia. No sé que le hace más estúpido: si decir que es una provocación o ignorar que han muerto decenas (puede que centenares) de hombres ahí, algunos incluso de su nacionalidad. Lo que suelo decir, al polaco, correa y bozal.



Al polaco correa y bozal ....y al british que con todo el morro no quiere acoger refugiados ucranianos que ?

Es decir, nos habéis alentado a la locura y cuando la cosa va mal y necesitamos que acojáis a mujeres y niños nos dejáis en la estacada ? Y además traéis a luchar a mercenarios sirios ?
.....uy uy uy uy....a ver si esos antiaéreos " pret a porter " van a pasar a los yihadistas


----------



## Magick (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Magick (15 Mar 2022)

En el último día, empresas de la NASA detectaron docenas de incendios al norte y al oeste de Kiev.


----------



## damnun_infectum (15 Mar 2022)

Buenos días. Señores,...está claro, el ganster, chulo putas, sicópata, -el mismo que nos esquilmó con las ponzoñas y las restricciones de derechos y libertades-, ahora nos exige, y ojo al dato, como MÍNIMO, DEDICAR EL 2% DEL PIB A GASTO CHULO PUTAS,...GUERRAS APARTE, esas cada uno las paga de su bolsillo. Eso son 26.000 millones de euros al año.









¿Obliga la OTAN a sus miembros a gastar el 2% del PIB en defensa?


Cada vez que hay una cumbre, es más común oír hablar del compromiso de los miembros de la OTAN de dedicar un 2% del PIB a defensa.




elordenmundial.com













Agencia EFE


La Agencia EFE es la primera agencia de noticias en castellano, con más de 3000 profesionales de 60 nacionalidades.




www.efe.com













Los aliados de la OTAN elevaron su gasto en defensa en 2020 pese a la crisis


Un tercio de los miembros de la Alianza invirtieron al menos el 2% de su PIB tras años de exigencias de Trump




elpais.com


----------



## apocalippsis (15 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es más, el cierre del estrecho es una batalla de submarinos usa/uk/fr frente a rusos.



Chaval tu no sabes ni por donde te da el aire anda,anda saca la "fr" esa de ahi que no eres mas tonto porque no te entrenas, si eso pon una "es" del tipo bebedero de tiro al ANSAR.


----------



## amcxxl (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (15 Mar 2022)

*VIDEO RARO: *
*Ucros vivos y muertos, parece que los ucros se han matado entre ellos o con mercenarios dentro de un colegio , no esta claro*
*Uno dice "este es nuestro" , hay otro que parece ser extranjero*
Telegram: Contact @grahamphillipsreportagerus


----------



## Zparo reincidente (15 Mar 2022)

__





Urgente . Estamos siendo atacados por Putin . Operación tormentas del desierto . El Sahara llega a madrid


Y aviso hace tres dias y da lo que promete . Sus declaraciones : “ tengo armas que el mundo no puede llegar a imaginar “ Os imagináis una tormenta del desierto durante un mes si en 7 horas madrid se encuentra rodeada de desierto? Implicaciones a flora , fauna , agricultura , ganadería ...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## damnun_infectum (15 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> JODER ! ¿ pero no os dais cuenta que los partes de guerra tienen el mismo guionista que los partes del COVID al principio de la epidemia ¿?
> 
> estamos siendo manipulados. No caigamos en el mismo error !
> 
> ...



Los chulo putas, organizados en mafias a la italiana, desembarcan en España de la mano de Berlusconi, para lavar las vacías e inexistentes seseras patrias.









Berlusconi, a por todo Mediaset España: ¿cuál es el precio justo que debería pagar?


Tras la frustrada operación de 2019, MFE parece dispuesta a reactivar sus planes de fusión con su filial española para crear un gigante televisivo paneuropeo




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## apocalippsis (15 Mar 2022)

Asi a bote pronto para fin de mes ya han capitulado los ucranianos................


----------



## damnun_infectum (15 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Alemania anuncia la compra inmediata de 15 Eurofighters y 35 F-35.
> 
> La idea es sustituir los tornados, que por el momento son los únicos aviones que tienen capaces de portar los misiles nucleares que comparten con EEUU.



Primero las ponzoñas que "himmuniSan", y ahora las chatarras tecnológicas que protegen. Se trata de una operación de saqueo, robo y extorsión al puro estilo mafioso.


----------



## visaman (15 Mar 2022)

buenos días, seria muy irónico que el futuro del mundo estuviera en manos de dos demenciados biden y putin si lo que dicen los rumores es verdad.


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (15 Mar 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## visaman (15 Mar 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es un aviso ''polvo eres y en polvo te convertirás''


----------



## Zparo reincidente (15 Mar 2022)

Putin está atacando españa y da lo que promete : “ tengo armas que el mundo no puede ni imaginar “ y la tormenta del desierto se hizo en España


----------



## amcxxl (15 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Asi a bote pronto para fin de mes ya han capitulado los ucranianos................



lo dudo, ademas Rusia no quiere la rendicion como si tal cosa, quiere la desnazificacion, y eso implica liquidar a todos los nazis y mercenarios extranjeros uno por uno hasta la total limpieza del pais

ademas de destuir toda la infraestructura militar, todo el complejo industrial-militar y fabricas auxiliares , los biolaboratorios del Pentagono deben ser capturados y destruidos, y las centrales nucleares vaciadas, desnuclearizadas y desmanteladas o al menos las dos de la zona occidental, las otras dos, de todos modos las operaba Rossatom

yo le echo al menos 2 meses o mas, con suerte para el Desfile de la Victoria del 9 de Mayo podra haber acabado la fase tecnico-militar


----------



## Aurkitu (15 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Ojo imágenes muy fuertes, he dudado en ponerlo, pero como estoy harto de tanta manipulacion terrorista por parte de los mass-mierda victimizando a los ucronazis he decidico colgarlo, para que se vean que atajo de criminales de guerra son los nazis apoyados por occidente, Rusia tiene que tomar venganza centuplicada.



Habrá que felicitar al grandísimo hijo de puta del Sánchez y al resto de asesinos del arco parlamentario, nuestros impuestos están dando unos resultados _brillantes_.

Lo que no puedo entender, más bien no quiero, es como puedes hacer mirar para otro lado a medio país, o peor, que aplaudan las carnicerías que llevan 8 años haciendo en el Donbass...y como si nada.


----------



## mazuste (15 Mar 2022)

El análisis conciso del campo de batalla de UCRANIA nos oculta el tamaño
de todo lo grueso que se está viniendo abajo en estos días. No queda en pie
ni uno solo de los principios de la ilustración bajo los cuales se fundó el mundo
como lo conocemos. El sistema “ilustrado” hecho pedazos.


----------



## Casino (15 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> lo dudo, ademas Rusia no quiere la rendicion como si tal cosa, quiere la desnazificacion, y eso implica liquidar a todos los nazis y mercenarios extranjeros uno por uno hasta la total limpieza del pais
> 
> ademas de destuir toda la infraestructura militar, todo el complejo industrial-militar y fabricas auxiliares , los biolaboratorios del Pentagono deben ser capturados y destruidos, y las centrales nucleares vaciadas, desnuclearizadas y desmanteladas o al menos las dos de la zona occidental, las otras dos, de todos modos las operaba Rossatom
> 
> yo le echo al menos 2 meses o mas, con suerte para el Desfile de la Victoria del 8 de Mayo podra haber acabado la fase tecnico-militar





JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA


Es muy gracioso como los follaputines vais descafeinando los objetivos y alargando los plazos de la guerra.
Este conflicto va a durar hasta que Putín dé la orden de retirada o se muera por alguna razón. 
Ucrania recuperará Crimea y Donbass por esta tremenda cagada del FSB. 
¿Como van los mapitas de colores?.
JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## mazuste (15 Mar 2022)

¡Cuídate de los idus de marzo!


----------



## amcxxl (15 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA
> 
> 
> Es muy gracioso como los follaputines vais descafeinando los objetivos y alargando los plazos de la guerra.
> ...



“Zelensky es el último presidente de Ucrania. 
No habrá más presidentes, porque no habrá Ucrania”. 
V. V. Zhirinovsky en la primavera de 2021.. 



"Mis queridos amigos, nos vemos pronto en Kiev" - Kadyrov. 



Próximamente en Mariupol


----------



## mazuste (15 Mar 2022)

Lo que los alabarderos de la comunicación no cuentan: 7 de la mañana del martes, 
las tropas de Ucrania dispararon contra cinco asentamientos de la República Lugansk 
11 veces, informó la oficina de representación de la República Popular de Lugansk 
en el Centro Conjunto para el Control y la Coordinación del Alto el Fuego (CCCC).


----------



## Casino (15 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> “Zelensky es el último presidente de Ucrania.
> No habrá más presidentes, porque no habrá Ucrania”.
> V. V. Zhirinovsky en la primavera de 2021..
> 
> ...





loooooooooool


Tremendos éxitos militares. Habrá que rendirse, ¿verdad?, estará Vd. muy contento. Otro gran éxito de las armas putinianas.







SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## mazuste (15 Mar 2022)

Putin firma una resolución que permite a las empresas de aviación rusa
seguir operando aviones alquilados de países que impusieron sanciones.
Por ahora los aviones se quedan en Rusia en beneficio del pueblo ruso
hasta que Europa y EEUU hagan su cuarentena y superen la penitencia
de las sanciones.
Amén.


----------



## apocalippsis (15 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> lo dudo, ademas Rusia no quiere la rendicion como si tal cosa, quiere la desnazificacion, y eso implica liquidar a todos los nazis y mercenarios extranjeros uno por uno hasta la total limpieza del pais
> 
> ademas de destuir toda la infraestructura militar, todo el complejo industrial-militar y fabricas auxiliares , los biolaboratorios del Pentagono deben ser capturados y destruidos, y las centrales nucleares vaciadas, desnuclearizadas y desmanteladas o al menos las dos de la zona occidental, las otras dos, de todos modos las operaba Rossatom
> 
> yo le echo al menos 2 meses o mas, con suerte para el Desfile de la Victoria del 9 de Mayo podra haber acabado la fase tecnico-militar



Pero si todo eso se puede hacer con la rendicion y sin pegar ni un solo tiro mas, no entiendo.


----------



## Cosmopolita (15 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Cuando los pro rusos miran a Rusia, en aras de buscar un verdadero lugar con libertad de expresion, no se sabe en que estan pensando. Sabemos que en Occidente hay un grave problema, pero parece que en Rusia tampoco estan para dar muchas lecciones sobre censura al resto del mundo. Cinismo.



Típico de los moscovitas.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## daputi ha muerto (15 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Habrá que felicitar al grandísimo hijo de puta del Sánchez y al resto de asesinos del arco parlamentario, nuestros impuestos están dando unos resultados _brillantes_.
> 
> Lo que no puedo entender, más bien no quiero, es como puedes hacer mirar para otro lado a medio país, o peor, que aplaudan las carnicerías que llevan 8 años haciendo en el Donbass...y como si nada.



que tonto eres, y triste hipócrita; que crees que está ocurriendo en Ucrania ??? que crees que está consiguiendo Putin masacrando ciudades ???
te importa más unos muertos que otros ??? solo sufres con las víctimas de tu palo ??? los rusos están reduciendo a escombros edificios y hogares de muchas personas, entre los escombros quedan mujeres, hombres y niños que sufren; más de 3.000 civiles han sido asesinados y más de dos millones de personas han abandonado sus casas, su país, también tienen lágrimas por el dolor … ahhhh que estos son nacisss y Putin está sembrando de paz y amor Ucrania !!! que pensáis que es la guerra total ? ahí no hay nada escrito, he leído todo el hilo y alucino con muchos mensajes que desean un cáncer al diferente entre las personas, por que la guerra es sufrimiento, hambre y muerte, aquí la ideología ciega el sentido común y deja al descubierto esa vena primaria de sí no piensas como yo mejor que estés muerto, Dios quiera que no tengamos que ver esto cerca de nosotros … cuando se juzga un crimen se ha de ser imparcial para poder desarrollar una ética de justicia, la guerra es muy puta y se ríe de la humanidad.


----------



## Casino (15 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Putin firma una resolución que permite a las empresas de aviación rusa
> seguir operando aviones alquilados de países que impusieron sanciones.
> Por ahora los aviones se quedan en Rusia en beneficio del pueblo ruso
> hasta que Europa y EEUU hagan su cuarentena y superen la penitencia
> ...





No, se quedan en Putinia hasta que la falta de mantenimiento los convierta en chatarra. Cosa que no se demorará mucho.


Pero me gusta eso de penitencia y amén.





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## amcxxl (15 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Pero si todo eso se puede hacer con la rendicion y sin pegar ni un solo tiro mas, no entiendo.



y vas a ejecutar por las buenas a miles o decenas de miles de personas sin saber a ciencia cierta quien es mercenario o nazi, una vez que se escabullan al quitarse el uniforme??

en la guerra las cosas estan mucho mas claras, el que no deponga las armas y dispare contra el ejercito ruso sera liquidado

lo bueno de esta guerra es que le va a joder a la NATO toda su infraestructura de guerras mercenarias que lleva librando desde hace 20 años como minimo y va a dejar mucho mas limpio el mundo de escoria asesina a sueldo


----------



## uberales (15 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Si, por eso han bombardeado el consulado estadounidense en Irak, para mostrar su predisposición para pasarse al lado usano.



Por eso han atacado la oficina de Israel que Irán se ha cuidado mucho atacar a EEUU y más cuando están buscando acuerdos. Pero eh, queda bien la otra historia.


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> De facto, Rota es la comisaria de Gibraltar, esperemos que Biden no firme esa locura, las aguas internacionales no abarcan el paso por el Estrecho
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 983618



De que aguas internacionales hablas ???, en el mar Mediterraneo, creo que no hay aguas internacionales y Gibraltar no tiene aguas territoriales, explica el mapa o publicalo completo, falta la parte oriental del mapita.


----------



## uberales (15 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> No me incitaban los medios a apuntarme como mercenario, ni daban facilidades, antes la ley lo prohibía e incluso juzgaron a gente por ir a combatir al ISIS ahora parece que ya es legal, según lo mande Tío Sam .
> 
> Porque aquí hasta nuestra legalidad la decide la momia de Biden según parece.



Pues había gente que iba por allí, también podrías haberlo hecho. No sé, se te ve tan valiente.


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Mar 2022)

Al Viruelo su juego de trilero, solo le funciona en España, ya lo han corregido muchas veces desde Bruselas y se terminaran cansando de este gobierno social-comunista.

PD- La pasada cumbre europea en Versalles, es la prueba de que las cosas van a cambiar dentro de la Union Europea.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (15 Mar 2022)

Pregunta : están preparadas canal Isabel ll y demás operadoras para lidiar con tormentas de desierto ?


Que pasa en la calidad del agua de un pantano si se alarga una tormenta del desierto ? Puede “ atascar” o joder los sistemas de potabilizacion de nuestras aguas ? Mirad que lo mismo Putin no es tan tonto como os lo venden




www.burbuja.info


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> España tiene más aguante que los soviéticos, tranquilo. Se cobran 1000 pavos al mes y llenar el depósito de un coche cuesta 100.



Para pasearse con el coche, *habra que hacer numeros...  *


----------



## Proletario Blanco (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (15 Mar 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Vamos que según tú la parte ucraniana va a hacer una encuesta entre los desplazados y preguntarles si van a volver o no ....y en función de eso ..uy muchos se quieren quedar en Alemania...pues en realidad podemos ceder algo más.



Si la guerra de alarga mas de un año, *la mayoria de mujeres ucranianas refugiadas en la UE, optaran por no regresar, se buscaran un marido comunitario y a vivir.*


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

Castigo contra la población civil


Ayer por la mañana, en esta ocasión por videoconferencia, se produjo la cuarta reunión de las delegaciones rusa y ucraniana y en la que Kiev exigía fundamentalmente dos cosas: un alto el fuego inme…




slavyangrad.es











Otro castigo contra la población civil


15/03/2022


Ayer por la mañana, en esta ocasión por videoconferencia, se produjo la cuarta reunión de las delegaciones rusa y ucraniana y en la que Kiev exigía fundamentalmente dos cosas: un alto el fuego inmediato y la retirada de tropas rusas. A esa misma hora, autoridades y civiles de Donetsk retiraban cristales rotos y restos de metralla y tapaban con sábanas los cuerpos que yacían en la acera de una de las calles más céntricas. Tras años en los que el centro de la capital de la RPD había quedado protegida de los bombardeos ucranianos, un misil Tochka-U con munición de racimo (no es la primera vez que Ucrania utiliza esa munición, como incluso Human Rights Watch denunció en los primeros meses de la guerra) causó la peor masacre que ha visto la ciudad en mucho tiempo. Derribado por las defensas antiaéreas, solo explotó, según Denis Pushilin, una parte de la munición, limitando así el daño que habría causado el impacto del misil en el corazón de la ciudad más grande de Donbass, a apenas unos metros del edificio de la administración, el mismo en el que comenzó, en abril de 2014, la rebelión de la población contra el cambio de régimen en Kiev.

Sin sorpresas, ya que no se trata más que de la repetición de un hábito adquirido desde 2014, el Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania afirmó no haber realizado el ataque y acusó a las tropas rusas de haber bombardeado su propia ciudad, lo que hace surgir la pregunta de para qué. Ni Rusia ni la RPD necesitan un bombardeo más para justificar su ofensiva contra Ucrania, que con sus actos se ha ganado año a año el rechazo de la población de Donbass. Perdida para Ucrania, Kiev continúa tratando de infligir un castigo colectivo contra la población de Donetsk.


Artículo Original: Denis Grigoriuk

A plena luz del día del 14 de marzo de 2022, el Ejército Ucraniano atacó el centro de Donetsk. Un Tochka-U con bombas de racimo fue derribado, pero aun así funcionó parte de su “relleno”. Puñados de cuerpos de civiles yacían en la capital de la RPD. Fundamentalmente personas mayores, pero también hay niños entre las víctimas [no mortales, los cirujanos pudieron salvar la vida de un niño-_Ed_]. Las autoridades de la RPD declararon el 15 de marzo como día de luto por los civiles muertos en la agresión del Ejército Ucraniano.

Corrí por el boulevard Pushkin, iluminado por el sol de marzo. El mismo que los visitantes moscovitas llaman el Arbat de Donetsk. No hay un lugar más rico en Donetsk: hay coches caros, cafés hípsters, músicos en las calles, olor a narguile y a perfumes caros. Ahora todo eso ha desaparecido. La población huía corriendo con caras de ansiedad. Hablaban entre ellos, miraban hacia arriba y observaban las fachadas de las casas.

Crujía el cristal, estaba por todas partes. Los escaparates de la calle Teatralnaya habían explotado. Aquí hay una zona de juego con consolas. Hoy mismo he visto en la cuenta GameLover que era posible acudir otra vez a jugar a los videojuegos. Grupos enteros de niños suelen acudir al lugar a celebrar sus cumpleaños. Los dueños publican regularmente vídeos con niños riendo felizmente mientras juegan. Pero esta vez, entre cristales rotos, vi a un hombre moviéndose por la calle recogiendo algo desperdigado por el suelo.

El humo se me metió por la nariz. Un olor familiar que no había sentido en mucho tiempo, pero que recordaré el resto de mi vida. La calle Universitetskaya estaba acordonada, no se permitía la presencia de espectadores. Para cuando llegué al lugar del bombardeo, los bomberos habían extinguido prácticamente todo el fugo. Los esqueletos de los coches quemados seguían sacando humo. Entre el humo negro, vi las verduras secas en un camión. El olor a patatas cocidas se mezclaba con el quemado.

Un autobús naranja estaba parado un poco más adelante. La sangre goteaba de los escalones de la salida trasera. Mucha sangre. Las gotas caían sobre el asfalto. Todos los escalones estaban cubiertos de sangre. La señal del número de ruta yacía junto a la rueda trasera. El número 17. Iba a Bosse, el mismo lugar en el que ya fue atacado un autobús en enero de 2015, cuando el Ejército Ucraniano se vengaba de la derrota en el aeropuerto de Donetsk. Ahora todo parecía estar pasando de nuevo. Un terrorífico _deja vu_. Es como volver a hace siete años.

Varios cuerpos sin vida yacían en el autobús. Todos ellos personas mayores. Entre los asientos yacía el cuerpo de un hombre con una mascarilla bajada hasta la barbilla y gafas subidas en la frente. Sus pupilas negras miraban fijamente al techo. Algunos de los pasajeros viajaban con la compra. Los huevos rotos se habían caído al suelo. Claras y yemas se mezclaban con la sangre y la leche de una botella. Los cristales rotos crujían bajo los pies. Atravesó las lunas. Atravesó el autobús. Qué cínica puede llegar a ser la vida. El proyectil aterrizó junto en el lugar en el que la señal decía “Bosse”.



Al otro lado de la calle se encuentra una sucursal del Banco Central Republicano. Una fila de cuerpos yacía a lo largo del edificio. Era una cola para el banco. Es difícil adivinar que se trata de una institución financiera, ya que la fachada estaba completamente llena de metralla. Cientos de pequeños fragmentos entre el polvo de la destrozada señal del banco. Varios cuerpos más yacían en las escaleras a la entrada del banco. No había habido tiempo de cubrir la mayoría de ellos con una sábana.

Comencé a acercarme observando los detalles. En algún lugar había un cuerpo sin cabeza bañado en sangre, en otro restos de cráneo y en otros, restos de billetes. No eran billetes como los que acostumbro a ver. Me di cuenta de que eran grivnas ucranianas. billetes de 500 grivnas estaban desperdigados a la entrada del banco. Parece que estas personas mayores querían cambiarlas por rublos. Puede que fueran sus pensiones, esas que una vez fueron a recoger a territorio ucraniano. Eso les obligaba a pasar horas en las colas antes de poder cruzar la línea del frente. Algunas personas no pudieron aguantarlo y murieron en las propias colas. Kiev creó tantas barreras que los mayores de Donbass dejaron de ir a por su dinero. Así que ahora Kiev ha bombardeado a esas personas solo porque el Ejército Ucraniano está fracasando en todos los frentes.

El líder de la RPD, Denis Pushilin, afirmó que el ataque había sido cometido con un misil Tochka-U. Llevaba munición de racimo, una parte explotó y se llevó la vida de 20 civiles. “Aquí está, el valor de las palabras, los acuerdos con el régimen ucraniano. He participado durante mucho tiempo en el proceso de negociación y sé esto a ciencia cierta: no se puede creer una palabra. El régimen ucraniano no es capaz de negociar. No puede hablar de paz ni de objetivos humanitarios. El régimen ucraniano nunca ha seguido ese camino. Dicen una cosa y hacen lo que están viendo ahora”, afirmó Pushilin en el lugar de los hechos.



Detrás del líder de la RPD se encontraba el autobús impactado. También había un vehículo civil destruido y lleno de fragmentos de metralla. Era imposible sobrevivir ahí. Las puertas estaban abiertas. Eran visibles dos cuerpos. Sus seres queridos ya no lo recuperarán y, por desgracia, no estarán solos en su duelo. En todas partes se podía ver a personas llorando, hombres y mujeres histéricos. Los empleados del Ministerio de Emergencias de la RPD trataban de calmarlos, pero era extremadamente difícil contener las emociones.

Pushilin garantizó que las operaciones ofensivas de la RPD continuarán. Es más, prometió que el avance será más rápido. Insistió en que el deber de las tropas de la República es alejar lo más posible de las localidades de la PRD al Ejército Ucraniano, para que así no tenga la oportunidad de atacar a la población civil.

El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa informó de que había resuelto desde dónde se había lanzado el ataque contra Donetsk. Los oficiales rusos afirmaron que el ataque se produjo desde el noroeste, desde la zona de Krasnoarmeisk, controlado por los nacionalistas ucranianos.

Más adelante, muy cerca de la calle Universitetskaya, donde se encuentra el edificio del Gobierno de la RPD, yacía la causa de tanta muerte. El misil Tochka-U humeaba a los pies del monumento al poeta ucraniano Taras Shevchenko. Un boulevard de Donetsk lleva su nombre. El nombre no ha sido cambiado. No ha habido des-ucranización en la RPD. Ante el monumento al símbolo de la cultura ucraniana yacía un misil que el Ejército Ucraniano había disparado contra Donetsk.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Mitrofán (15 Mar 2022)

me suena


----------



## arriondas (15 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Cuando los pro rusos miran a Rusia, en aras de buscar un verdadero lugar con libertad de expresion, no se sabe en que estan pensando. Sabemos que en Occidente hay un grave problema, pero parece que en Rusia tampoco estan para dar muchas lecciones sobre censura al resto del mundo. Cinismo.



En Occidente existe una censura mucho más fuerte que en Rusia. Gracias, entre otras cosas, a la corrección política, una de las herramientas más poderosas y eficientes a la hora de censurar. Es la propia gente la que se autocensura. Civismo mal entendido, que diría un amigo mío.

En realidad, la libertad de expresión está limitada. Lo hemos visto durante los últimos tres años.

En cuanto al Kokcharov, es un intoxicador de libro. Otro de los pijoteros afincados y criados en Reino Unido.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## uno_de_tantos (15 Mar 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Pues el Trufault y otro lo dejaron por subnormal perdido por decir que Alemania podria haber ganado la guerra fabricando mas StugIII





Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Me acuerdo y era una buena hipótesis.





Sr Julian dijo:


> La hipótesis de fabricar más stug3 para ganar la guerra viene de un autor americano y la critica que le hacian el Trufault y el otro era que el GmitU sólo se habia basado en este autor en vez de leer otros autores para ampliar su conocimiento.



Pues no sabía el pique este 

Dejé de ver a Trufault porque se enrollaba mucho para mi gusto. Prefiero los videos cortos y con datos, escuetos. Aparte que tampoco soy muy aficionado al tema militar, solo de pasada.

Acabo de ver videos sobre el asunto, y estaba interesante. Lo que yo he visto ha sido lo siguiente:

1.-Que gmitu en ningún momento dice que ganarían la guerra con más stug III, ni siquiera algo parecido.

2.-Gmitu siempre ha sido un forofo de los cazacarros y Trufault de los tanques, y el primero siempre ha defendido que hubiese sido más rentable (militarmente hablando) la inversión en un mayor número de stug III por la diferencia de costo, y varios aspectos más (bastante lógicos). Es algo que ha tratado más de una vez a lo largo de los años.

3.-Trufault aparte de mentir (a no ser que me pongas algún enlace que desconozca), se comporta como un niñito, con estos comentarios y otros del estilo, un niñito, no hay otra manera de verlo. Son varios del estilo......

............."Y no es porque pueda gritar más que nadie, pero al menos me he subido en TODOS los carros de combate Alemanes, presnetes en SAUMUR... dentro incluso... las imágenes son la prueba... y os aseguro que prefiero combatir dentro de alguno de los 2 TIGRES que en una PATATA de STUGIII"

Algo que no viene a cuento, comentarios para borregos. Este youtuber podría ser un buen ejemplo de lo que comenté en el primer mensaje (aunque no pensaba en él).



uno_de_tantos dijo:


> La primera vez que lo veo nombrar en el foro, a diferencia de algún influencer retrasado con muchos seguidores que los más borregos han citado una y otra vez. Es increíble como la estupidez va de arriba hacia abajo, comentarios para subnormales que son seguidos por otros subnormales, recargándose de esta manera la indigencia mental que caracteriza muchas opiniones.



En cualquier caso, si gmitu ha dicho que Alemania habría (o simplemente podría) ganado la guerra sustituyendo los Tigres por su valor en stug, entonces se cambiarían las tornas, el subnormal sería gmitu.

Si tienes enlace me lo pegas, sino es así, ya sabes......el subnormal infantil es Trufault. Picarse porque a alguien le gustan los cazacarros...que ridiculez!


----------



## visaman (15 Mar 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Porque ningún submarino español se acerca a años luz en autonomía y prestaciones a un submarino ruso, que abrirán el estrecho de Gibraltar a torpedazo limpio. Ganas tengo de verlo.



te ponemos en lanzador de ASROC costero de Algeciras como cabo puntería


----------



## Alvin Red (15 Mar 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Pregunta : están preparadas canal Isabel ll y demás operadoras para lidiar con tormentas de desierto ?
> 
> 
> Que pasa en la calidad del agua de un pantano si se alarga una tormenta del desierto ? Puede “ atascar” o joder los sistemas de potabilizacion de nuestras aguas ? Mirad que lo mismo Putin no es tan tonto como os lo venden
> ...



No pasa nada.


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Mar 2022)

Si ese avance para cercar Krivoi Rog se confirma, los rusos no se van a conformar con llegar al rio Dnieper y la costa hasta Odessa, no hay posible alto el fuego sin la revocacion de las sanciones economicas usanas y europeas, a Ucrania como estado independiente, le quedan dos telediarios.




PD- Krivoi Rog es una ciudad industrial de mas de 600.000 habitantes, dedicada a los altos hornos y la produccion de acero.


----------



## coscorron (15 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> De que aguas internacionales hablas ???, en el mar Mediterraneo, creo que no hay aguas internacionales y Gibraltar no tiene aguas territoriales, explica el mapa o publicalo completo, falta la parte oriental del mapita.



De que todos los pasos por estrechos se consideran aguas internacionales y que impedir la navegación por cualquiera de ellos se considera causa de guerra. Por ejemplo Israel uso el hecho de que Egipto impidió la navegación de sus buques por el estrecho de Tiran para justificar el ataque preventivo a Egipto. Si EEUU impone el cierre de los estrechos se esta saltando la legislación internacional y es una causa justificada de guerra.


----------



## Mitrofán (15 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El análisis conciso del campo de batalla de UCRANIA nos oculta el tamaño
> de todo lo grueso que se está viniendo abajo en estos días. No queda en pie
> ni uno solo de los principios de la ilustración bajo los cuales se fundó el mundo
> como lo conocemos. El sistema “ilustrado” hecho pedazos.



de la ilustración no van quedando ni las ruinas pero tenemos memes, historietas piadosas, vidas de santos y romances de ciegos para todos los géneros y sensibilidades


----------



## Aurkitu (15 Mar 2022)

daputi ha muerto dijo:


> que tonto eres, y triste hipócrita; que crees que está ocurriendo en Ucrania ??? que crees que está consiguiendo Putin masacrando ciudades ???
> te importa más unos muertos que otros ??? solo sufres con las víctimas de tu palo ??? los rusos están reduciendo a escombros edificios y hogares de muchas personas, entre los escombros quedan mujeres, hombres y niños que sufren; más de 3.000 civiles han sido asesinados y más de dos millones de personas han abandonado sus casas, su país, también tienen lágrimas por el dolor … ahhhh que estos son nacisss y Putin está sembrando de paz y amor Ucrania !!! que pensáis que es la guerra total ? ahí no hay nada escrito, he leído todo el hilo y alucino con muchos mensajes que desean un cáncer al diferente entre las personas, por que la guerra es sufrimiento, hambre y muerte, aquí la ideología ciega el sentido común y deja al descubierto esa vena primaria de sí no piensas como yo mejor que estés muerto, Dios quiera que no tengamos que ver esto cerca de nosotros … cuando se juzga un crimen se ha de ser imparcial para poder desarrollar una ética de justicia, la guerra es muy puta y se ríe de la humanidad.



Me joden todas la victimas, más cuando en este país se rechaza como refugiados a varones mayores de 18 años, por que deben cumplir un _"deber cívico"_.









España rechaza dar asilo a los ucranianos que huyen del reclutamiento militar


Los ucranianos que huyen del conflicto con Rusia y del reclutamiento obligatorio no tienen suerte en España. El Ministerio del Interior y posteriormente la justicia están...




www.elmundo.es





Y si, hay auténticos neonazis, y el país esta plagado de banderistas. Ya se han encargado de limpiarlo de voces _discordantes_. Claro, que vamos a hacer, _lo hecho hecho esta_, lagrimita y mirar para otro lado. Resarcimiento y justicia. La neutralidad sirve, si realmente eres neutral, pero estar con una parte de los ucranianos, su gobierno hijo de un golpe de estado, y omitir o minimizar lo que ha estado sucediendo *no es ser NEUTRAL*. Entonces no hay sólo un hipócrita.

Pues me calienta, y mucho, no lo voy a negar. No niego que me siento _pro-ruso,_ pero de ahí a alegrarte de muertes de civiles o militares ucranianos...vaya. No deseo ver torturas ni para los del batallón Azov, a estos tiro en la nuca y listos. Y calienta el estado de ánimo, más, porque yo las armas rusas no las pago, pero las que les dan a los _civilizados_, *sí las estamos pagando*. No podían ser chalecos y cascos, no, directamente armas. Para hipócritas los que lloran ahora con la estupidez de la banderitas de Ucrania justo ahora o lo del Euromaidan, y que son como nosotros, que malo Putin, ojitos azules, y demás argumentos planos. Crisis de refugiados...los que acabaron en Rusia, pues bueno, eran _rusos_. Me viene a la cabeza lo de que los rusos son como orcos, como dijo no sé que presentador o colaborador en la televisión por aquel 2014/15...que eran como animales de carga, brutos, y que mejor que se fueran o* exterminarlos* para que dejasen sus tierras fértiles a los _élficos_ del oeste.

Lo que no puedes es negar que en ocho putos años, las matanzas han sido justamente en ese este, pasándose los acuerdos de Minsk por los huevos una de las partes. Y que todo aquel que ha abierto la boca, se la han cerrado -asesinatos, amenazas, exilio...-. Mira que han habido advertencias y avisos por la otra parte. Pero aquí ni mú.

Parar la espiral de violencia es fácil, y el gobierno o lo que sea que hay en Ucrania tiene el poder para hacerlo. Pasa por la rendición y aceptación de lo que se demanda, que no es más que quitar de cargos de poder a radicales nacionalistas, controlar esas milicias y posiblemente penalizar el enaltecimiento de Stepán Bandera, meterlos entre rejas a los que tengan sangre de por medio, y declarar al país como neutral entre otras y desmilitarizado -se acabo el problema-. Desde el día 24 han tenido tiempo. No será que los rusos no han ido con cautela y cuidado, muchos han caído por no entrar en modo _yankiguay_ de bombas primero, botas después, hasta lograr la paz de los cementerios...Por cierto ¿Quién retiene en las ciudades a civiles y no permite los corredores humanitarios?


----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> Ahí es el único caso en que lo puedo medio entender, EEUU tiene demasiados intereses en todos esos países... Irak, Siria, Afganistán, Israel, Arabia Saudí e Irán torpedea e incluso influencia a todos esos países aunque tampoco justifica querer quitar su régimen si tiene el apoyo del pueblo aunque no les guste. Pero para EEUU les resulta muy molesto por sus intereses tanto estratégicos como de recursos.
> 
> Lo que no le veo mucho sentido es lo de cercar a Rusia y tener bases militares rodeando a China también o que se vayan hasta al Pacífico cerca de China, es buscar tensión innecesaria en plan "el mundo es mío".



Si claro, son países de cultura y tradición usana situados en la frontera con México


----------



## coscorron (15 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si ese avance para cercar Krivoi Rog se confirma, los rusos no se van a conformar con llegar al rio Dnieper y la costa hasta Odessa, no hay posible alto el fuego sin la revocacion de las sanciones economicas usanas y europeas, a Ucrania como estado independiente, le quedan dos telediarios.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 983943
> 
> ...



Sin ser experto militar pero mi opinión es que Rusia debe empezar a resolver los cercos que tiene pendientes antes de pensar en nuevas bolsas o nuevos objetivos. Ahora mismo un porcentaje alto de las tropas estan enredadas en Mariupol, Kharkov, Sumy y Chernihiv y tener bolsas en la retaguardia complica el abastecimiento y la seguridad. Una cosa es una guerra de maniobra evitando el combate callejero y otra muy distinta pretender ganar una guerra sin ocupar ningún centro importante y dejando en retaguardia bolsas enemigas y con esto no digo que sea necesario un asalto costoso simplemente afianzar el frente y resolver los cercos.


----------



## Casino (15 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si ese avance para cercar Krivoi Rog se confirma, los rusos no se van a conformar con llegar al rio Dnieper y la costa hasta Odessa, no hay posible alto el fuego sin la revocacion de las sanciones economicas usanas y europeas, a Ucrania como estado independiente, le quedan dos telediarios.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 983943
> 
> ...




Me parece que Ucrania no necesita su producción de acero para esta guerra. Sin mencionar que sería la primera ciudad de entidad que capturan los invasores. Recordemos que la única capital de oblast que han capturado hasta ahora es Mykolaiv, que no llegaba a los cien mil residentes.




Hasta el momento, en el vigésimo día de guerra, los invasores no han alcanzado ninguno de sus objetivos militares principales. De los objetivos políticos ni hablamos.





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## uno_de_tantos (15 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Más de uno debe estar siguiendo el ejemplo del frances que se libró ayer y ya está en Suecia._
> 
> Había una vez un tonto que vivía en Francia y decidió ir a luchar a Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Acojonante, van los más tontos de cada pueblo.

Pero no tiene vergüenza? Ni una neurona sana? Según parece no le han informado que en la guerra se mata y te matan, pensaría que solo ocurre lo primero. 

Son como críos, niños desconectados de la realidad. Por no tener, no tiene ni el sentido común para darse cuenta de lo ridículo de su video. Se verá a si mismo como un youtuber famoso, un héroe que vuelve a casa a disfrutar de su fama en internet, con millones de seguidores. Patético.


----------



## coscorron (15 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Me joden todas la victimas, más cuando en este país se rechaza como refugiados a varones mayores de 18 años, por que deben cumplir un _"deber cívico"_.



Este gobierno tan feminista reconoce implicitamente que el valor de un hombre y una mujer no es el mismo en un conflicto dy que los hombres son buenos para luchar y morir y las mujeres a retaguardia a estorbar lo menos posibles ... Pero cuando el conflicto acabe querrán los mejores puestos en el gobierno y la administración del país porque son las que mas sufran en todo ... Hipocresía máxima.


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> De que todos los pasos por estrechos se consideran aguas internacionales y que impedir la navegación por cualquiera de ellos se considera causa de guerra. Por ejemplo Israel uso el hecho de que Egipto impidió la navegación de sus buques por el estrecho de Tiran para justificar el ataque preventivo a Egipto. Si EEUU impone el cierre de los estrechos se esta saltando la legislación internacional y es una causa justificada de guerra.



En el Mediterraneo y el mar Negro, mandan los paises ribereños, si se reunen y aprueban la prohibicion de la navegacion a determinado pais, estarian en su derecho, que los anglocabrones digan que eso no es asi, el derecho internacional y bla, bla, bla, es lo de siempre.

PD- La soberania y el derecho es el mismo que llegado el caso, Egipto decidiera vetar el paso por el canal de Suez a determinados buques.


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Me parece que Ucrania no necesita su producción de acero para esta guerra. Sin mencionar que sería la primera ciudad de entidad que capturan los invasores. Recordemos que la única capital de oblast que han capturado hasta ahora es Mykolaiv, que no llegaba a los cien mil residentes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Van por el buen camino, llevan liberado un tercio del pais...  

PD- Todo eso de que van mas lentos que lo previsto por el estado mayor ruso, es propaganda.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Mar 2022)

Fuente rusa.

*El mercenario francés no pudo contener las lágrimas tras el ataque ruso al campo de entrenamiento de Yavoriv*

Las autoridades ucranianas reportaron 35 muertos, y el Ministerio de Defensa ruso informó sobre la destrucción de unos 180 mercenarios extranjeros en esta instalación, que fue convertida en un punto de acopio, entrenamiento y coordinación de mercenarios extranjeros.

La confirmación de los datos del departamento militar ruso es el testimonio de un testigo presencial. Uno de los mercenarios extranjeros sobrevivientes que filmó el incidente. No ocultó sus sentimientos dando detalles y no pudo contener las lágrimas.

Aquí, la base acaba de ser destruida, nos vamos. Entre los muertos están mis amigos, así que salgamos de aquí. La base ha sido destruida. Necesito reunirme. Aquí, la base destruida, y también bombardearon allí. Sólo…

- dijo un mercenario extranjero.

Nuestra base, donde firmamos un contrato militar con Ucrania, acaba de ser destruida. Éramos decenas, solo nosotros nos quedábamos. Había cientos de soldados en esta base, estadounidenses. Cien por ciento alguien vendió información sobre nuestra base de datos

- añade el francés, llorando.

Así, el francés reconoció todo lo que la parte rusa había dicho en repetidas ocasiones. Probablemente, después de lo sucedido, habrá menos extranjeros que quieran pelear del lado del régimen de Bandera.


----------



## Archimanguina (15 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si la guerra de alarga mas de un año, *la mayoria de mujeres ucranianas refugiadas en la UE, optaran por no regresar, se buscaran un marido comunitario y a vivir.*



ponle 15 dias mas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Ministerio de Defensa ruso: anoche, cerca del pueblo de Guta-Mezhigorskaya, los paracaidistas rusos ocuparon un bastión de nacionalistas y mercenarios extranjeros, requisaron 10 sistemas de javelin estadounidense y otros tipos de armas occidentales, todo esto se transfiere a las fuerzas del DPR y LPR


----------



## visaman (15 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Por lo he visto en esta guerra, lo que más necesitamos son brigadas de artillería pesada para proteger C&M desde la Península y muchísimo misil.



como decía Gila no hay misiles pa tanta gente


----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)

. El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia anuncia la toma de control completo de la región ucraniana de Jersón


----------



## Casino (15 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Van por el buen camino, llevan liberado un tercio del pais...
> 
> PD- Todo eso de que van mas lentos que lo previsto por el estado mayor ruso, es propaganda.




Llevan circulando por medio país. En realidad solo tienen controlado el terreno que pisan, y eso las columnas de vanguardia y las bases principales a retaguardia, los convoyes de suministro que se convierten en hogueras ni eso.

Pero sí, lo que Vd. diga, es todo propaganda. El plan es que vayan mucho más rápido, al principio decían que 48 horas.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## paconan (15 Mar 2022)

De momento no hay corte de gas
*"Gazprom" en el modo habitual continúa suministrando gas para el tránsito a través de Ucrania*
La carga del corredor de tránsito de Ucrania el martes se mantiene en el mismo nivel alto, correspondiente al volumen de un contrato a largo plazo (40 mil millones de metros cúbicos por año, o 109 millones de metros cúbicos por día).

Los compradores europeos han aumentado las solicitudes para el suministro de gas de Gazprom tras la subida de precios por la imposición de sanciones contra Rusia. En estos momentos, la cotización del gas en el principal hub europeo TTF es de 1.248 dólares los mil metros cúbicos.

"Gazprom" suministra gas ruso para el tránsito a través del territorio de Ucrania en el modo regular, de acuerdo con las solicitudes de los consumidores europeos: 109,6 millones de metros cúbicos. m el 15 de marzo", dijo a los periodistas el representante oficial de la empresa Sergey Kupriyanov.

Según lo confirmado por los datos del Operador GTS de Ucrania, la nominación para el 15 de marzo es de 109,6 millones de metros cúbicos. m, la aplicación para el 14 de marzo fue de 109,4 millones de metros cúbicos. metro.



https://www.interfax.ru/business/828219


----------



## coscorron (15 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En el Mediterraneo y el mar Negro, mandan los paises ribereños, si se reunen y aprueban la prohibicion de la navegacion a determinado pais, estarian en su derecho, que los anglocabrones digan que eso no es asi, el derecho internacional y bla, bla, bla, es lo de siempre.
> 
> PD- La soberania y el derecho es el mismo que llegado el caso, Egipto decidiera vetar el paso por el canal de Suez a determinados buques.



Cero derecho según la legislación internaciona otra cosa es que un país internacional decida hacerlo y sería muy soberano de tomar decisiones. Rusia sería soberana para decidir abrir el paso a sus buques por el método que estime oportuno. El derecho internacional esta ahí para evitar este tipo de problemas y cuando se ignoran es cuando empiezan.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Mar 2022)

*Sistema de control de comunicaciones de guerra nuclear de EE. UU. activado*

Inmediatamente, la Fuerza Aérea de los EE. UU. llevó a los cielos 4 aviones de control de comunicaciones de guerra nuclear Boeing E-6B Mercury de Tacamo. 

El sistema militar TACAMO está diseñado para proporcionar comunicaciones seguras de emergencia entre las primeras personas del estado en un conflicto nuclear. Los Boeing E-6B Mercury también se utilizan para controlar armas estratégicas, una tríada nuclear que incluye componentes terrestres, marítimos y aéreos. 

Como informó anteriormente el canal israelí Terror Alarm en Twitter, la fuerza aérea del país desplegó un número no identificado de cazas F-35 más cerca de la frontera iraní. Quizás estemos hablando de algunas de las bases estadounidenses en Kuwait o Qatar.

Por el momento, Israel continúa con el mayor ciberataque en la historia del país, que afectó a todos los sitios y servicios gubernamentales. 

fuente rusa


----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (15 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> El plan es que vayan mucho más rápido, al principio decían que 48 horas.



Dudo que dentro del estado mayor ruso hallan filtraciones o espias, lo de 48 horas para que cayese Kiev lo publicaron los generales-halcones de los Estados Unidos.


----------



## bigmaller (15 Mar 2022)

According to the RF Ministry of Defense, by March 15, the RF Armed Forces took full control of the entire territory of the Kherson region of Ukraine. Thus, it is demilitarized, but not yet denazified.

Interesante la distinción entre demilitarizacion y desnazificacion.

Estos años se habran creado listas de personas que se dedicaron a hostigar, señalar y hacer la vida imposible a los prorusos. Los que no hayan huído eatan jodidos. Como en mariupol... Karkhiv.... Odessa.. . . Y quien sabe si en Kiev.


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

__





Three important missile strikes (UPDATED!) | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is





 Tres importantes ataques con misiles (¡ACTUALIZADO!)


(Trad. Google)
14/03/2022

por Andrei (The Saker)


En primer lugar, mientras toda la prensa occidental clama impotentemente, Rusia ha disparado misiles 8 Kalibr contra una importante base de la OTAN en el oeste de Ucrania. La base está completamente destruida y hay muchos (más de 180+) mercenarios muertos e incluso más heridos. La base estaba cerca de la frontera con Polonia, lo que, por supuesto, provocó aún más histeria.

Lo importante de este ataque es esto: Rusia acaba de demostrarle al mundo que puede "llegar" tan lejos como quiera y que sus ataques convencionales pueden ser verdaderamente paralizantes. Eso, por supuesto, también significa que tan pronto como cualquier mercenario occidental cruce la frontera con Ucrania, tendrá una mira pintada sobre él.

Desde la primera guerra civil de Ukie, los nazis han estado organizando lo que llamaron "safaris" donde los nazis occidentales adinerados podían pagar una suma global para luego viajar al Donbass y matar a algunos Snow Niggers. Por supuesto, el problema con este concepto es que a veces podrías golpear por error a un soldado en lugar de a un civil y que Snow Nigger te respondiera.

Así que ahora, en lugar de pedirles a los nazis que paguen para matar a los Snow Niggers, ahora los ukies (y sus amos estadounidenses, por supuesto) están dispuestos a pagarles a los nazis para que vengan y luchen contra los Snow Niggers. E Iavorov en el oeste de Ucrania, a cientos de millas de distancia del LOC, debe haberse sentido extremadamente seguro y acogedor. Esta es ahora esta instalación se describe en una entrevista del alcalde de Lvov por el sitio web israelí Ynet: 


> _Quienes estuvieron allí hace una semana dijeron que unos 100.000 hombres, algunos de ellos nuevos reclutas, estaban en la base, realizando un entrenamiento militar acelerado antes de entrar en batalla. Parece que la inteligencia rusa recibió un aviso sobre las acciones en la base, antes de decidir bombardearla._



¡Es cierto que en la misma entrevista, dicho alcalde afirmó “al menos 35”!

Así es como se ve esta importante instalación de la OTAN hoy, juzgue usted mismo:







Cabe señalar que esta base también era un enorme depósito de armas traídas por tierra, desde Polonia, y que todo este kit occidental ahora se reduce a un gigantesco vertedero de piezas de Lego.

Por cierto, ¡hay muchas más instalaciones de este tipo en Ucrania!







La base en el extremo izquierdo indicada como "Centro Internacional para el Mantenimiento de la Paz y la Seguridad", Iaworow, Óblast de Lvov ”(оеворв, Львовская obl. sí, estaba etiquetado como "Mantenimiento de la paz y seguridad", ¡no bromeo!

No sé quién enseñó a quién a mentir así -la OTAN y los nazis son especialistas en ese campo, la verdad-, pero llamar "centro de seguridad para el mantenimiento de la paz" a una base militar que debía acoger a *una brigada completa* (¡varios miles!) de voluntarios nazis es realmente precioso, incluso para los estándares más bien laxos del Imperio de la Mentira.

Luego hubo este ataque, también en Ucrania:

(_En el original hay una foto del ataque de ayer. El foro no me permite más de 5 fotos_)

Lo que ves aquí es el resultado de un ataque de Ukie en el *centro de la ciudad de Donetsk* hoy.

Los Ukies dispararon un misil Tochka-U precisamente en el centro de Donetsk.

¿Valor militar de este ataque? Cero.

Feelgood valor de este ataque? ¡Inmenso!

¡Y no, esto NO es un crimen de guerra! Así es como las gloriosas y gloriosas fuerzas armadas de la Ucrania nazi se vengan justamente de Rusia y de los “separs” que se atreven a apoyarla.






_Rusia expuesta al desprecio del mundo_

No se puede comparar a los mercenarios inocentes con esos civiles criminales, porque los primeros actúan en nombre de la civilización y el progreso de la humanidad mientras que los segundos son brutos russki, mongoles en realidad, que representan una amenaza para la maravillosa civilización europea blanca y cristiana.

De hecho, cuando los _dobles más buenos pensadores_ occidentales proclaman con indignación que la guerra civil de Ucrania (bueno, las dos guerras civiles de Ucrania en realidad) mataron a 14.000 personas, "olvidan" mencionar que la gran mayoría de los muertos eran civiles del LDNR y que durante AÑOS las fuerzas de la LDNR no respondieron a los ataques de Ukie, no solo de francotiradores o morteros, sino también de artillería pesada y ataques terroristas de gran envergadura, incluido el del Presidente de la DNR.

Pero eso no le importa nada al Imperio de las Mentiras.

¡Pero ahora que un triste y feo grupo de voluntarios nazis de buena fe fue alcanzado en una base militar (¡un objetivo legítimo según el derecho internacional y las leyes de la guerra específicamente!) escuchamos un masivo "¡¡¡Oy veh!!!" elevándose a los cielos y exigiendo que Rusia sea severamente castigada por atreverse a disparar a esos aspirantes a _Kulturträgers_!

Creo que sería justo resumir The Rule de la siguiente manera: podemos matar a tantos Snow Niggers como queramos, pero que los Snow Niggers no se atrevan a matar a ninguno de nuestros _Kulturträgers_ blancos y cristianos .

Hablando de negros, aquí hay otro importante ataque con misiles.

Los Sand Niggers iraníes utilizaron sus misiles (muy precisos) para destruir una base del Mossad en el Kurdistán iraquí. Ahora bien, ¿cómo lo llamaremos? tal vez un "Centro Cultural Judío" o tal vez un "Centro Legal Iraquí contra el Antisemitismo" se ha convertido en esto:







Curiosamente, el IRGC indicó que la operación fue en respuesta a un ataque aéreo israelí en la capital siria de Damasco el lunes pasado, en el que murieron dos oficiales del IRGC. Aparentemente, los Niggers de las Nieves iraníes no creen que los _Kulturträgers_ judíos puedan matarlos sin represalias.

Lo más interesante es que, después de este ataque, los israelíes han copiado la "filosofía de contraataque" de los EE. UU. y... ¡no han hecho exactamente nada al respecto! La historia está mayormente enterrada en lo más profundo de los medios israelíes, que no la niegan ni la encubren, solo los mencionan de _pasada_ y luego pasa a otros temas (incluida mucha cobertura antirrusa pro-ukie de la operación especial rusa en Ucrania).

Aquí está la simple verdad: el Imperio de las Mentiras no puede permitirse un combate a gran escala contra Rusia y China: eso ya lo sabíamos, pero ni siquiera puede enfrentarse a Irán, a pesar de que ese país es mucho más pequeño y comparativamente más débil. Pero lo que *sí tienen los iraníes es un armamento verdaderamente formidable* , y no me refiero a sus (en realidad bastante formidables) misiles, sino a *su voluntad política y coraje* para utilizar sus misiles contra *cualquier* enemigo.

Una historia que se repite a menudo es que el héroe y mártir iraní, el general Soleimani, visitó personalmente Moscú y convenció a los rusos para que lanzaran su intervención militar en Siria. Esto me inspira dos esperanzas: 

Espero ver Moscú al menos una vez más antes de que termine mi tiempo aquí y ese día espero poder llevar flores a una gran estatua del general Soleimani en algún lugar de Moscú, tal vez en el lugar donde estaba el McDonalds de la Plaza Pushkin (debido a cierre hoy, ni un día demasiado pronto, gracias sanciones !!!) permaneció todos estos años? O tal vez justo en frente de la Embajada de los Estados Unidos en Moscú que, para entonces, espero ver desocupada por los servidores del Imperio de las Mentiras y, tal vez, reemplazada por un Centro de Música de los Estados Unidos (Jazz, Blues, Country, Gospel, Appalachian y muchos otros tipos de hermosa música estadounidense) o, tal vez, ¿una exhibición como la que hicieron los iraníes con la estación de la CIA en Teherán? Algo hermoso e inspirador seguro.
Para cuando vea a Rusia, tal vez por última vez, *espero que el espíritu y el espíritu del general Soleimani "infecten" a todas las élites gobernantes rusas y les den la moralidad y el coraje de los que claramente carecen en la actualidad* . 
Dios mediante, Dios mediante!

Es demasiado pronto para cualquier mapa en este momento (personas en posiciones altas le dijeron a dragon-first-1 que dejara de hacer y publicar el suyo mientras que Radovka es lento), pero si veo algo interesante, lo publicaré aquí.

Andrei

PD: Radovka acaba de publicar este mapa, así que lo comparto con ustedes


----------



## bigmaller (15 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Un presidente que es capaz de hacer eso se merece la pena capital.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (15 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si ese avance para cercar Krivoi Rog se confirma, los rusos no se van a conformar con llegar al rio Dnieper y la costa hasta Odessa, no hay posible alto el fuego sin la revocacion de las sanciones economicas usanas y europeas, a Ucrania como estado independiente, le quedan dos telediarios.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 983943
> 
> ...



El mismo avance que hace 3 semanas. Atasco ruso, incompetencia dimitri premium, enormes perdidas y llorar por los foros.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (15 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> De que todos los pasos por estrechos se consideran aguas internacionales y que impedir la navegación por cualquiera de ellos se considera causa de guerra. Por ejemplo Israel uso el hecho de que Egipto impidió la navegación de sus buques por el estrecho de Tiran para justificar el ataque preventivo a Egipto. Si EEUU impone el cierre de los estrechos se esta saltando la legislación internacional y es una causa justificada de guerra.



Invadir paises soberanos es lo mas sano del mundo.


----------



## computer_malfuction (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (15 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Cero derecho según la legislación internaciona otra cosa es que un país internacional decida hacerlo y sería muy soberano de tomar decisiones. Rusia sería soberana para decidir abrir el paso a sus buques por el método que estime oportuno. El derecho internacional esta ahí para evitar este tipo de problemas y cuando se ignoran es cuando empiezan.



Para eso estan las leyes, para modificarlas o declararlas obsoletas y nulas, a ver si te piensas que todo el planeta seguira moviendo la colita, ante los abusos de los EEUU.


----------



## paconan (15 Mar 2022)

pequeñas y medianas empresas

*Titov: las sanciones afectan al 84,1% de las empresas*
Las sanciones que se impusieron contra Rusia a causa de la operación militar en Ucrania han complicado seriamente la situación de las pequeñas y medianas empresas (Pymes), dijo el defensor del pueblo empresarial Boris Titov. Según él, las restricciones afectaron al 84,1% de las empresas.


Tras la introducción de nuevas sanciones, la situación de las empresas ha empeorado gravemente. La crisis es muy dura. Si el 26,4% de las empresas se vieron afectadas por las antiguas sanciones impuestas antes del 24 de febrero, antes del inicio de la operación militar en Ucrania, ahora ya es el 84,1%”, dijo Titov en una rueda de prensa sobre los cambios necesarios en la regulación de la economía para ayudar a las pequeñas y medianas empresas bajo sanciones (cita de la agencia Prime ).

Como señaló el Sr. Titov, el impacto de las sanciones se amplifica debido a la alta dependencia de Rusia de las importaciones, a pesar de que una minoría de empresas está involucrada en las importaciones directas. Según la Defensoría del Pueblo, el 73,2% de las empresas tienen un componente importador superior al 10%. Otro 36,3% depende en más del 50% de las importaciones. Al mismo tiempo, el 36,9% de las empresas tienen un componente de importación en su negocio que oscila entre el 10% y el 50%, afirmó el Sr. Titov. Según él, el principal problema en el contexto de la imposición de sanciones fue el aumento de los precios de compra. “Esto puede tener un impacto sistémico en el crecimiento de los costos de las empresas rusas y, por lo tanto, conducir a una fuerte disminución de su competitividad”, cree el Defensor del Pueblo.

Si bien la mayoría de las empresas (56 %) no emergieron de la crisis anterior asociada con la pandemia de coronavirus, una nueva caída podría ser aún más devastadora, cree Boris Titov. A su juicio, las medidas que está tomando el Gobierno para estabilizar la economía rusa son "cosméticas". El Defensor del Pueblo está convencido de que es necesario brindar apoyo a los representantes de las pequeñas y medianas empresas. Para ello, el Sr. Titov propone reducir la tasa de las primas de seguros, haciéndola igual para todos, introducir una moratoria en el pago del principal, mantener solo los pagos de intereses y congelar el aumento del valor catastral.

Más temprano, el jefe del Ministerio de Economía de Rusia, Maxim Reshetnikov , dijo que para apoyar los negocios, el gobierno ruso está considerando la posibilidad de reducir temporalmente a cero los aranceles de importación de ciertos productos.



https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/5258023?from=spot


----------



## Casino (15 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Dudo que dentro del estado mayor ruso hallan filtraciones o espias, lo de 48 horas para que cayese Kiev lo publicaron los generales-halcones de los Estados Unidos.




La operación inicial de los VDV en el aeropuerto Kiev-Antonov demuestra claramente que esperaban que los ucranianos se les sumaran. 
Lo que esperaban era un colapso inmediato, ni siquiera 48 horas.
Pero vamos, que no hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver. Exactamente lo que le ocurre a Putín.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## visaman (15 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Si, por eso han bombardeado el consulado estadounidense en Irak, para mostrar su predisposición para pasarse al lado usano.



eso ha sido la fuerza de la costumbre y lo sabes


----------



## coscorron (15 Mar 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Invadir paises soberanos es lo mas sano del mundo.



Hablas de Iraq, de Panama, de Cuba, de Afganistan ...?? Es evidente que cuando Rusia invade Ucrania es una violación del derecho internacional pero no deja de ser cierto que la respuesta norteamericana de cerrar los estrechos legitimaría según el derecho una respuesta rusa igual que en su momento legitimo la respuesta israeli a ojos de la ONU.


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Mar 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> El mismo avance que hace 3 semanas. Atasco ruso, incompetencia dimitri premium, enormes perdidas y llorar por los foros.



*"Piano piano se arriva sano e lontano"*


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Tres hangares con cuatro aviones de ataque Su-25 ucranianos y seis helicópteros fueron destruidos en un aeródromo militar cerca de Kramatorsk comunicó el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (15 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Hablas de Iraq, de Panama, de Cuba, de Afganistan ...?? Es evidente que cuando Rusia invade Ucrania es una violación del derecho internacional pero no deja de ser cierto que la respuesta norteamericana de cerrar los estrechos legitimaría según el derecho una respuesta rusa igual que en su momento legitimo la respuesta israeli a ojos de la ONU.



Tambien hablo de esos casos. No te montes pajas mentales, a Putin el derecho internacional se la pela.


----------



## coscorron (15 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Para eso estan las leyes, para modificarlas o declararlas obsoletas y nulas, a ver si te piensas que todo el planeta seguira moviendo la colita, ante los abusos de los EEUU.




De momento medio planeta lo hace ... Las excepciones son los países que EEUU marco en rojo en su agenda que todos conocemos y alguna sorpresa como Brasil ... El resto bailarán lo que les digan, algunos contentos de hacerlo y otros porque no tienen más remedios. En esta guerra también se mide la influencia que tiene USA en el resto y ya vemos que sigue siendo bastante.


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Según el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación rusay, el 15 de marzo las Fuerzas Armadas tomaron el control total de todo el territorio de la región de Kherson en Ucrania.


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

This Is Important.


And again about dedollarization. ЕРЕВАН, 14 мар — Sputnik. Государства-члены Евразийского экономического союза (ЕАЭС) и Китай разработаю...




smoothiex12.blogspot.com





Esto es importante.


(Trad. Google)
14/03/2022

por Andrei Martyanov 


Y de nuevo sobre la desdolarización. 
_



*ЕРЕВАН, 14 мар — Sputnik.* Государства-члены Евразийского экономического союза (ЕАЭС) и Китай разработают проект независимой международной валютно-финансовой системы. Об этом договорились участники экономического диалога "Новый этап валютно-финансового и экономического сотрудничества ЕАЭС и КНР. Глобальные преобразования: вызовы и решения", который прошел 11 марта в режиме видеоконференции.Предусматривается, что система будет основана на новой международной валюте, которая будет рассчитываться как индекс национальных валют стран-участниц и цен биржевых товаров. Первый проект вынесут на обсуждение до конца марта.Как подчеркнул министр по интеграции и макроэкономике ЕЭК Сергей Глазьев, Китай первым в мире перешел к этапу восстановления национальной экономики.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_
*Traducción:* _EREVÁN, 14 de marzo - Sputnik. Los estados miembros de la Unión Económica Euroasiática (EAEU) y China desarrollarán un proyecto para un sistema monetario y financiero internacional independiente. Así lo acordaron los participantes en el diálogo económico "Una nueva etapa de cooperación monetaria, financiera y económica entre la UEEA y la RPC. Transformaciones globales: desafíos y soluciones", que se llevó a cabo el 11 de marzo por videoconferencia. Se prevé que el sistema se base en una nueva moneda internacional, que se calculará como un índice de las monedas nacionales de los países participantes y los precios de los productos básicos. El primer borrador se someterá a debate a finales de marzo. Como enfatizó Sergei Glazyev, Ministro de Integración y Macroeconomía de la CEE,_


Bueno, no es peculiar, ¿verdad? Moneda basada en recursos. ¿Quién lo hubiera pensado, verdad? Nah, estoy siendo gracioso. Venía y ahora se está desarrollando como un proyecto concreto. En general, es un tema fascinante para investigar en términos de correlación de recursos, economía física y poder militar como los principales impulsores de la geopolítica en el siglo XXI y como la explicación de la caída del dólar estadounidense a causa de ello. Estoy hablando, por supuesto, de investigaciones serias y no de los "grupos de expertos" de los EE. UU.: esas personas son fraudes académicos y saben una mierda sobre el mundo exterior. Se espera de los "científicos" políticos y otros, como dice nuestro amigo Arctic Fox, personas con "títulos suaves".


----------



## visaman (15 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Hace unas pocas semanas ni lo hubiera pensado, pero si los EEUU no logran revertir el puñetazo en el tablero que ha dado Rusia, puede que en no mucho tiempo empiecen a tener serios problemas internos.
> Algunos hace ya tiempo pronostican una guerra civil, lo veo posible, improbable, peto ya no imposible.



lo que viene después de la guerra civil usana es invasión de europa y paises petroleros y lo sabes


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## vettonio (15 Mar 2022)

Defensa Territorial Ukro


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Más material abandonado por los ucros en su retirada.


----------



## computer_malfuction (15 Mar 2022)

Emisarios de Puigdemont se reunieron con funcionarios de Putin en Moscú | Dolça Catalunya


Aquests fanàtics ens volien muntar una Ucraïna a Catalunya. Nos cuenta El Confidencial que altos cargos nacionalistas viajaron varias veces a Rusia




www.dolcacatalunya.com







> PRIMER VIAJE (marzo 2019). El jefe de la oficina de Puigdemont, *Josep Lluís Alay Rodríguez* -a sueldo de la Generalitat-, *viajó a Moscú el 7 de marzo de 2019* con la excusa de participar en un ciclo de conferencias de la Universidad Estatal de Humanidades representando a Quim racisTorra y Carles Puigdemont; en realitat es tractava de *reunir-se amb en Serguei Sumin, un coronel del Servicio Federal de Protección *muy cercano al entorno de Putin. También se reunieron con el periodista del _Komsomólskaya pravda_, Edvard Chesnokov, el primer periodista ruso al que Puigdemont concedió una entrevista en enero de 2019, que desde entonces actúa como propagandista lazi.
> A Alay *le acompañó Alexander Dmitrenko*, al parecer *un agente secreto con tapadera* de empresario en Barcelona, que hizo de intermediario. A Dmitrenko lo había colocado el fanático Canadell como representante en Rusia de la Cámara de Comercio de Barcelona. Al ruso le fue negada la nacionalidad española en 2018 por sus vínculos con los servicios de espionaje rusos, detectados por el CNI.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (15 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 983940



Pues si, veo enormes bolsas con millones de ucranianos embolsados.


----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Invadir paises soberanos es lo mas sano del mundo.



Soberana otano estupidez.

Iraq, Afganistán, Yugoslavia,...


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> La operación inicial de los VDV en el aeropuerto Kiev-Antonov demuestra claramente que esperaban que los ucranianos se les sumaran.
> Lo que esperaban era un colapso inmediato, ni siquiera 48 horas.
> Pero vamos, que no hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver. Exactamente lo que le ocurre a Putín.
> 
> ...



Los paracas ocuparon el aeropuesto, era una mision importantisima y suicida, con el unico objetivo de fijar a las tropas ucranianas en Kiev.









Héroe de la Federación de Rusia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





PD- Por lo visto se les recomendo hacer testamento, la condecoracion de Heroe de la Federacion Rusa, es lo primero que van a recibir.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (15 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Soberana otano estupidez.
> 
> Iraq, Afganistán, Yugoslavia,...



que si, que si...


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Mar 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> Los chulo putas, organizados en mafias a la italiana, desembarcan en España de la mano de Berlusconi, para lavar las vacías e inexistentes seseras patrias.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Berlusconi es un testaferro de los jeques que son los verdaderos dueños las plataformas mediáticas









Piedra Negra - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## paconan (15 Mar 2022)

El pueblo de Moshchun, región de Kiev, antes y después


----------



## coscorron (15 Mar 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Tambien hablo de esos casos. No te montes pajas mentales, a Putin el derecho internacional se la pela.



Pues claro, igual que a EEUU y la UE se la pela sus acuerdos previos de no ampliar la OTAN o igual que a EEUU se la pelaba que Sadam Hussein tuviera armas químicas o masacrará a su población hasta que quisó adueñarse del petroleo del golfo ... Todo es cuestión de intereses. Rusia ultimamente se ha mostrado como una potencia alternativa en lo ideológico y en lo militar a la UE/EEUU y les ha fastidiados a estos algunas de sus jugadas estrellas como la "democratización" de Siria y Libia, así que interesa que Rusia se debilite y esa es la jugada que se esta haciendo en Ucrania. La guerra no esta Kharkov sino que se juega en ver quien resistirá y saldrá mejor economicamente. Si Rusia o UE/EEUU.


----------



## Casino (15 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los paracas ocuparon el aeropuesto, era una mision importantisima y suicida, con el unico objetivo de fijar a las tropas ucranianas en Kiev.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Claro que sí, todo era parte del plan y se está desarrollando perfectamente. Dentro de seis meses ya se habrá desarrollado por completo, ¿o va a tardar más?.






SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)

"Si pueden, pagan. Si no pueden, no hay problema": El bufón de Ucrania anuncia una nueva reforma fiscal.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (15 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pues claro, igual que a EEUU y la UE se la pela sus acuerdos previos de no ampliar la OTAN o igual que a EEUU se la pelaba que Sadam Hussein tuviera armas químicas o masacrará a su población hasta que quisó adueñarse del petroleo del golfo ... Todo es cuestión de intereses. Rusia ultimamente se ha mostrado como una potencia alternativa en lo ideológico y en lo militar a la UE/EEUU y les ha fastidiados a estos algunas de sus jugadas estrellas como la "democratización" de Siria y Libia, así que interesa que Rusia se debilite y esa es la jugada que se esta haciendo en Ucrania. La guerra no esta Kharkov sino que se juega en ver quien resistirá y saldrá mejor economicamente. Si Rusia o UE/EEUU.



¿Y tu vas con Rusia? ese paraiso de libertad (sobre todo para abortistas, borrachos y pedofilos)


----------



## mecaweto (15 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Son indistinguibles de los que me encuentro a mediodia saliendo de su instituto y pensando ya en los examenes de la EBAU. Me da pena y rabia por ellos y por el loco de Zelenskiy y de su amo.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Claro que sí, todo era parte del plan y se está desarrollando perfectamente. Dentro de seis meses ya se habrá desarrollado por completo, ¿o va a tardar más?.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unos 20 años como la OTAN en Afganistán…más o menos…


----------



## visaman (15 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> España tiene más aguante que los soviéticos, tranquilo. Se cobran 1000 pavos al mes y llenar el depósito de un coche cuesta 100.



es el coche o la novia? la elección elige el coche my friend


----------



## bigmaller (15 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> La operación inicial de los VDV en el aeropuerto Kiev-Antonov demuestra claramente que esperaban que los ucranianos se les sumaran.
> Lo que esperaban era un colapso inmediato, ni siquiera 48 horas.
> Pero vamos, que no hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver. Exactamente lo que le ocurre a Putín.
> 
> ...



Sin duda se ganará usted mejor la vida como corrector de posts que como estratega militar. 

Pero siga.


----------



## Azrael_II (15 Mar 2022)

Mientras, en España;


----------



## OvEr0n (15 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los paracas ocuparon el aeropuesto, era una mision importantisima y suicida, con el unico objetivo de fijar a las tropas ucranianas en Kiev.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claro, un plan sin fisuras. Mandemos a tropas de elite como carne de cañon y usemos a los reclutas para las cosas importantes jajajaja


----------



## Scardanelli (15 Mar 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Claro, un plan sin fisuras. Mandemos a tropas de elite como carne de cañon y usemos a los reclutas para las cosas importantes jajajaja



Ya no saben que relato de mierda contar...


----------



## visaman (15 Mar 2022)

aquí los comedoritos van a tener la crisis de ver chortinas ukras en la tele pero que ninguna llegue a este pais se ve venir y de lejos


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> No me incitaban los medios a apuntarme como mercenario, ni daban facilidades, antes la ley lo prohibía e incluso juzgaron a gente por ir a combatir al ISIS ahora parece que ya es legal, según lo mande Tío Sam .
> 
> Porque aquí hasta nuestra legalidad la decide la momia de Biden según parece.



La legalidad de los anglocabrones, que te envio a la 6ª Flota y te invado, amigo !!!. 

PD- La ministra de defensa dijo que no hay ningun impedimento legal, en combatir en el bando ucraniano, las facilidades solo en el bando que ellos deciden.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (15 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Mientras, en España;




Policía maricón que tira de pipa porque un paisano lo engancha del pecho. En cuanto la moronegrada salga en masa a liarla se unirán a ellos.


----------



## Xan Solo (15 Mar 2022)

He estado viendo parte del Telediario. Curiosa manera de informar. Los civiles ucranianos muertos, con datos exactos, el presentador de tv muerto, _asesinado por balas rusa_s... números exactos de muertos. TRECEMIL... pero serán más... bombardeos brutales a ciudades, con ánimo de arrasar...

Y para dar un toque de verosimilitud mencionan un reclamo de los prorrusos en Donetsk, donde dicen que acusan a los otros de un ataque en el que murieron _una veintena de civiles, y heridos una treintena._

Los prorrusos no merecen ni cifras normales. Se les cuenta por veintenas y treintenas, como animales. 

No digo que no haya sido intencionado, no...


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (15 Mar 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Claro, un plan sin fisuras. Mandemos a tropas de elite como carne de cañon y usemos a los reclutas para las cosas importantes jajajaja



La realidad es que a los reclutas tambien los estan mandando como carne de cañon. La doctrina militar rusa es criminal para sus soldados. Consiste en ir probando zonas del frente, a un costo humano muy alto, para a continuacion avanzar por donde parece que hay menos resistencia. Al recluta que retrocede se le acribilla, para eso estan los chechenos, para salvaguardar las_ tradiciones cristianas._


----------



## paconan (15 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Más material abandonado por los ucros en su retirada.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 983955
> Ver archivo adjunto 983956
> ...



Mas desinformación
A saber de quien serán? aquí dicen que son de los rusos

Posiciones de artillería de ocupantes capturadas cerca de Nikolaev Fuerzas de defensa de Ucrania


las fuerzas ucranianas han recuperado obuses y municiones abandonados pertenecientes a las fuerzas #rusas en #Mykolaiv


----------



## Casino (15 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Unos 20 años como la OTAN en Afganistán…más o menos…




¿No querrá Vd. apostar contra un corrector de posts que esto va a durar menos, verdad?





bigmaller dijo:


> Sin duda se ganará usted mejor la vida como corrector de posts que como estratega militar.
> 
> Pero siga.




A Vd. en cambio se le adivina la experiencia bélica y la formación táctica desde muy lejos, sí.







SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Mar 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Claro, un plan sin fisuras. Mandemos a tropas de elite como carne de cañon y usemos a los reclutas para las cosas importantes jajajaja



Tu a cuantas misiones suicidas te has presentado voluntario ???.  

PD- Bajar la basura en la ciudad de Barcelona, no cuenta...


----------



## visaman (15 Mar 2022)

el hamado lidl siempre sabe cuando sacársela, la prueba del misil será un éxito y tal


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Mar 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Lo que tendría que haber hecho Ucrania es poner aquel centro de "paz y seguridad" a 100 km de la frontera, de esta manera no sería una provocación a Polonia que se bombardee esa base llena de mercenarios. Gracias al polaco sabemos que lo de bombardear aquello no fue por eliminar esos mercenarios, era para provocar a Polonia. No sé que le hace más estúpido: si decir que es una provocación o ignorar que han muerto decenas (puede que centenares) de hombres ahí, algunos incluso de su nacionalidad. Lo que suelo decir, al polaco, correa y bozal.



Ucrania es el cebo como lo fue Pearl Harbor.
La exageradísima propaganda emocional de los medios criminales, convirtiendo a Rusia en un enemigo , es para justificar la entrada de España en la guerra y su posterior devastación.
Rusia ha sustituido al coronavirus en la mente de los borregos

La verdadera guerra está por iniciarse.

1 - muchos dábamos por hecho que el coronavirus era la primera parte de una guerra , por lo tanto esto no es una sorpresa

2 - Putin es un miembro fundamental de los organismos que dirigen el planeta.
De hecho todo el mundo debería saber que pertenece el foro de Davos igual que el resto presidentes agenda 2030.

3 . Sánchez es un títere , un broker que trabaja organizaciones enemigas de Europa. Ya trabajó en el bando musulmán de la guerra de Yugoslavia.

4 - si lo de Yugoslavia les salió bien, ahora es lo que pretenden con el resto de los países de Europa occidental para facilitar la expansión islámico. ¡ Pero si lo estáis viendo con vuestros propios ojos !!!

El ataque a la iglesia católica es implacable desde las instituciones.

En España ya nadie se considera cristiano pero hay millones de musulmanes.

6 - Putin pudo haber aprovechado la epidemia para atacar a Ucrania como alguien hizo con España. De hecho aún puede hacerlo ahora , un ataque biológico y se ahorra misiles.
No tiene sentido que mientras ciudades chinas de millones de habitantes " se siguen confinando por un caso o dos de contagio " en los países islámicos y resto del mundo ni hay virus ni se le espera.

7 - son los países de Europa Occidental antes llamados cristianos y ahora feministas, los que han sido más perjudicados con el coronavirus y ahora están enviando armas a Ucrania.
Nigeria ( y resto del mundo) ni se han enterado del coronavirus, ni saben dónde está Ucrania, ni van a recibir misilazos de los rusos

Que alguien me explique como es posible que al mismo tiempo que se distribuyen millones de ucranianos sin vacunar por Europa, en China pase esto.









China confina a la mayor parte de la población de Shenzhen, hogar de los gigantes Huawei y Tencent


A partir del lunes, el transporte en toda la ciudad y los complejos residenciales permanecerán cerrados para combatir el peor brote de coronavirus desde el estallido de la pandemia.




www.ondacero.es


----------



## ariel77 (15 Mar 2022)

Lo que no acabo de entender es porque Rusia no ataca Ucrania desde el este y ocupa Rumania mañana mismo


n

Con esa tasa de vacunación, no debe quedar nadie vivo en ese país a estas alturas.

De hecho no sé de dónde sale tanto ucraniano, deberían estar todos muertos también.




Nos merecemos todo lo que nos pase. Han estado a punto de meter gente en la cárcel por no querer meterse un medicamento experimental, han experimentado con niños, han anunciado el Apocalipsis de los no vacunados y ahora en DOS SEMANAS, cambian el guión, el COVID no existe y todos alegremente dispuestos a recibir un pepino nuclear por la “libertad” de los ucranianos y el aceite de girasol.

A ver si es que los rusos se están aislando de nosotros y no al revés.


----------



## bigmaller (15 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> A Vd. en cambio se le adivina la experiencia bélica y la formación táctica desde muy lejos, sí.
> 
> 
> 
> SMERTI OKUPANTY!



Si lo supiera....


----------



## sivigliano (15 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> un pais de 150 millones esta arrasando a otro de 50 millones y apayado por toda la OTAN en dias
> 
> LA OTAN ES BASURA
> 
> ESPERO QUE MI PAIS LETONIA SE PASE A RUSIA YA



La OTAN no ha entrado en combate. Simplemente ayuda con armamento ligero. Entrar en combate es que cientos de cazas de la OTAN arrasen las posiciones rusas. Y eso sabemos que significa tercera Guerra Mundial con intercambio de pepinos nucleares y los que no os salvais sois los estonios que estáis al lado de Rusia. Del resto algunos nos salvariamos.


----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> La realidad es que a los reclutas tambien los estan mandando como carne de cañon. La doctrina militar rusa es criminal para sus soldados. Consiste en ir probando zonas del frente, a un costo humano muy alto, para a continuacion avanzar por donde parece que hay menos resistencia. Al recluta que retrocede se le acribilla, para eso estan los chechenos, para salvaguardar las_ tradiciones cristianas._



Entonces no te preocupes tanto mamarracho, cada día los rusos están retrocediendo, y cuando las tropas ucras lleguén a Kamchatka nos avisas


----------



## vettonio (15 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Mientras, en España;



Joder, qué diálogo.

¡Qué verguenza!


----------



## visaman (15 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Estos "partes" ucranianos cada vez se me parecen mas a los partes de guerra del ejercito republicano en la guerra civil.
> 
> Aqui se relata la perdida de la cota 441 que es el climax del colapso de la linea de proteccion de la retirada del ejercito del ebro por Garcia Valiño. Decir que la defensa de los republicanos fue numantina y el arrojo del atacante valeroso, quiza una de las acciones mas disputadas dentro del Ebro, pero contar las cosas manipulando la realidad, despreciando al enemigo incluso menoscaba los meritos del defensor.
> 
> ...



nu se, no me veo yo a putin en el discurso, de cautivo y desarmado el ejercito los tontos.............


----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## visaman (15 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pues no veas lo contentos que estan los rusos letones y estonios con esta excursion con misiles de Putin por Ucrania.
> 
> Supongo que Putin cuando tenga Ucrania controlada ira a desestabilizar las republiquetas balticas. Los ajustes de cuentas van a ser sonados.



en que lista del FSB estará el forero pokemon vilnus?


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (15 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Entonces no te preocupes tanto mamarracho, cada día los rusos están retrocediendo, y cuando las tropas ucras lleguén a Kamchatka nos avisas



¿¿Alguna almorrana te ha reventado?? 

ajo y agua.


----------



## Trajanillo (15 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Fuente rusa.
> 
> *El mercenario francés no pudo contener las lágrimas tras el ataque ruso al campo de entrenamiento de Yavoriv*
> 
> ...



Ya no hacen mercenarios como antes, que se comían una piedra y cagaban una bala, a ver si en lugar de mercenarios son jugadores del Call of Duty...


----------



## Magick (15 Mar 2022)

*Un estado judío en Ucrania: el proyecto realmente existe*
Mauricio Blondet 14 de marzo de 2022



Un lector me dice que el proyecto está descrito en blanco y negro en Wikipedia en ruso.
Dada la traducción automática, aunque el proyecto parece salir de la mente enferma de un solo psicópata con delirios de grandeza, ese "Berkut" a cuya biogracia se refiere la voz. El término "Jerusalén celestial" parece tener su origen en una tergiversación del Apocalipsis de San Juan: para los judíos, que no tienen una vida después de la muerte, una Jerusalén "celestial" solo puede ser muy terrestre... Pero los delirios de poder judíos nunca deben ser subestimado…









Uno stato ebraico in Ucraina: il progetto c'è davvero


UN lettore mi segnala che il progetto è descritto nero su bianco su Wikipedia Russa. Posto la traduzione automatica, anche se il progetto sembra uscito dalla mente malata di un […]




www-maurizioblondet-it.translate.goog


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> En el último día, empresas de la NASA detectaron docenas de incendios al norte y al oeste de Kiev.



El uso de artilleria, provoca muchos incendios forestales, en la guerra civil española, en los campos de batalla donde se combatio duramente, quedaron los bosques casi deforestados.


----------



## Bartleby (15 Mar 2022)

Ha comenzado el ataque marroquí, se han propuesto cubrirnos de arena, llaga hasta Bilbao. Nos daremos cuenta, pero será tarde


----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)

. La plataforma de empresarios que convoca la 'huelga' de transportes para “parar España”, defiende a Rusia y llama “nazi” a Zelenski


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Mar 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> He estado viendo parte del Telediario. Curiosa manera de informar. Los civiles ucranianos muertos, con datos exactos, el presentador de tv muerto, _asesinado por balas rusa_s... números exactos de muertos. TRECEMIL... pero serán más... bombardeos brutales a ciudades, con ánimo de arrasar...
> 
> Y para dar un toque de verosimilitud mencionan un reclamo de los prorrusos en Donetsk, donde dicen que acusan a los otros de un ataque en el que murieron _una veintena de civiles, y heridos una treintena._
> 
> ...



Estamos en guerra y España es parte de uno de los bantos


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Mar 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> Buenos días. Señores,...está claro, el ganster, chulo putas, sicópata, -el mismo que nos esquilmó con las ponzoñas y las restricciones de derechos y libertades-, ahora nos exige, y ojo al dato, como MÍNIMO, DEDICAR EL 2% DEL PIB A GASTO CHULO PUTAS,...GUERRAS APARTE, esas cada uno las paga de su bolsillo. Eso son 26.000 millones de euros al año.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues con la boquita pequeña, el Viruelo ha dicho que se ve obligado a subir los impuestos...  

PD- Para genaro e islamismo que no falte un euro !!!.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Mar 2022)

10:53 En Zaporizhia, las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y la defensa territorial están equipando activamente posiciones en el área residencial de la ciudad. Por el momento, han ocupado: el internado No. 4 en la calle Schastlivaya, 2 (región roja), la escuela secundaria No. 89 en la calle Mikhailova, 15 (región azul), un gimnasio en el segundo piso del centro comercial Selyansky en Calle Aivazovsky, 9 (zona verde). Personas armadas refuerzan las ventanas de los edificios con sacos de arena y traen armas con municiones al interior, informa el canal Rybar Telegram.


----------



## paconan (15 Mar 2022)

Ir en avión? me parece que no es el mejor medio ahora mismo

Los primeros ministros de #Polonia , # República Checa y #Eslovenia visitarán #Kyiv / #Ucrania hoy, tienen la intención de reunirse con #Zelensky , informa el gobierno polaco 



Mateusz Morawiecki y Jarosław Kaczyński vuelan hoy a Kiev 

El primer ministro Mateusz Morawiecki, el viceprimer ministro Jarosław Kaczyński junto con el primer ministro de la República Checa, Petr Fiala, y el primer ministro de Eslovenia, Janez Jansza, viajarán hoy a Kiev como representantes del Consejo Europeo para reunirse con el presidente y el primer ministro de Ucrania – informó la Cancillería del Primer Ministro.
“El primer ministro Mateusz Morawiecki y el viceprimer ministro, presidente del Comité de Seguridad Nacional y Asuntos de Defensa, Jarosław Kaczyński, junto con el primer ministro de la República Checa, Petr Fiala, y el primer ministro de Eslovenia, Janez Jansza, viajarán hoy a Kiev como representantes del Consejo Europeo. para una reunión con el presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelensky, y el primer ministro de Ucrania, Denys Shmyhal”, anunció la Cancillería del Primer Ministro en un comunicado.




__





Mateusz Morawiecki and Jarosław Kaczyński are flying to Kiev today


Prime Minister Mateusz Morawiecki, Deputy Prime Minister Jarosław Kaczyński together with Prime Minister of the Czech Republic Petr Fiala and Prime Minister of Slovenia Janez Jansza are going to Kiev today as representatives of the European Council to meet with the President and Prime Minister...




polishnews.co.uk


----------



## cuasi-pepito (15 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Ya no hacen mercenarios como antes, que se comían una piedra y cagaban una bala, a ver si en lugar de mercenarios son jugadores del Call of Duty...




Y encima publica a cara descubierta.....

....el final de eta tuvo su culmen cuando los etarras se hicieron fotos en facebook con la camiseta de España, los viejos se dieron cuenta que las nuevas cohortes son idiotas y retardeds (independientemente de la ideología)

...este señor es de esa quinta aunque ya han pasado 12 años más, pero estamos en lo mismo. La legión extranjera ucraniana chuppiguay en el que mientras te haces selfies, si te apuras llamas a los apaches para que te hagan el curro si te agobias...pues va a ser que no.

NI PARA SER MERCENARIO HAY FORMALIDAD.


----------



## Scardanelli (15 Mar 2022)

Gente con un par de cojones…


----------



## arriondas (15 Mar 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> He estado viendo parte del Telediario. Curiosa manera de informar. Los civiles ucranianos muertos, con datos exactos, el presentador de tv muerto, _asesinado por balas rusa_s... números exactos de muertos. TRECEMIL... pero serán más... bombardeos brutales a ciudades, con ánimo de arrasar...
> 
> Y para dar un toque de verosimilitud mencionan un reclamo de los prorrusos en Donetsk, donde dicen que acusan a los otros de un ataque en el que murieron _una veintena de civiles, y heridos una treintena._
> 
> ...



Igualito que en las guerras de la antigua Yugoslavia. Los ataques de "los buenos" se mencionaban de pasada o simplemente ni siquiera eso. También hacían pasar por víctimas de los serbios... a civiles serbios matados por los musulmanes o los croatas. Estamos siendo testigos de lo mismo.


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> *Un estado judío en Ucrania: el proyecto realmente existe*
> Mauricio Blondet 14 de marzo de 2022
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 983974
> ...



Donde los foreros argentinos tienen que preocuparse, es en la compra de media patagonia que estan realizando empresas israelies...


----------



## 4motion (15 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Ha comenzado el ataque marroquí, se han propuesto cubrirnos de arena, llaga hasta Bilbao. Nos daremos cuenta, pero será tarde



De africa sólo llega mierda.

TODO polvo rojo 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## visaman (15 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si la guerra de alarga mas de un año, *la mayoria de mujeres ucranianas refugiadas en la UE, optaran por no regresar, se buscaran un marido comunitario y a vivir.*



esas aquí no llegan


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (15 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En Occidente existe una censura mucho más fuerte que en Rusia. Gracias, entre otras cosas, a la corrección política, una de las herramientas más poderosas y eficientes a la hora de censurar. Es la propia gente la que se autocensura. Civismo mal entendido, que diría un amigo mío.
> 
> En realidad, la libertad de expresión está limitada. Lo hemos visto durante los últimos tres años.
> 
> En cuanto al Kokcharov, es un intoxicador de libro. Otro de los pijoteros afincados y criados en Reino Unido.





arriondas dijo:


> En Occidente existe una censura mucho más fuerte que en Rusia. Gracias, entre otras cosas, a la corrección política, una de las herramientas más poderosas y eficientes a la hora de censurar. Es la propia gente la que se autocensura. Civismo mal entendido, que diría un amigo mío.
> 
> En realidad, la libertad de expresión está limitada. Lo hemos visto durante los últimos tres años.
> 
> En cuanto al Kokcharov, es un intoxicador de libro. Otro de los pijoteros afincados y criados en Reino Unido.



En occidente más censura que en Rusia....

CLARO,CLARO....


----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> ¿¿Alguna almorrana te ha reventado??
> 
> ajo y agua.



Venga, no te enfades, sigue cantando, que lo haces muy bien


----------



## pirivi-parava (15 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Ir en avión? me parece que no es el mejor medio ahora mismo
> 
> Los primeros ministros de #Polonia , # República Checa y #Eslovenia visitarán #Kyiv / #Ucrania hoy, tienen la intención de reunirse con #Zelensky , informa el gobierno polaco
> 
> ...



No lo puedo creer, eso es desprecio a la vida propia !!
Si yo fuera ucraniano y supiera que mi única esperanza es implicar a la OTAN, y tuviera un stinger en las manos, y viera pasar su vuelo....
En fin, imaginación calenturienta, supongo...


----------



## Bulldozerbass (15 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Ir en avión? me parece que no es el mejor medio ahora mismo
> 
> Los primeros ministros de #Polonia , # República Checa y #Eslovenia visitarán #Kyiv / #Ucrania hoy, tienen la intención de reunirse con #Zelensky , informa el gobierno polaco
> 
> ...



Volar por el espacio aéro ucraniano es jugársela. Como tanto Jarek como Mateusz no son tontos, y al primero ya le mataron al hermano en el espacio aéreo ruso, supongo que irán a reunirse con Zelensky donde quiera que esté escondido, que bien puede ser en territorio polaco. Me imagino que no aparecerán imágenes de la reunión en exteriores.


----------



## paconan (15 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Por el momento, Israel continúa con el mayor ciberataque en la historia del país, que afectó a todos los sitios y servicios gubernamentales.



ciberataque y casualidad justo cuando Israel anuncia:

*Israel no permitirá que Rusia nos use para eludir las sanciones* 









Лапид в Братиславе: Израиль не позволит России использовать нас для обхода санкций


NEWSru.co.il: новости Израиля и Ближнего Востока, актуальные события в мире. Борьба с террором, война в Украине. Политика, бизнес, здоровье, развлечения, спорт. Актуальные репортажи, интервью, фотогалереи, онлайн-опросы. Справочная информация.




www.newsru.co.il


----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Ir en avión? me parece que no es el mejor medio ahora mismo
> 
> Los primeros ministros de #Polonia , # República Checa y #Eslovenia visitarán #Kyiv / #Ucrania hoy, tienen la intención de reunirse con #Zelensky , informa el gobierno polaco
> 
> ...



Verás como lo cancelan


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Barcos artilleros capturados a la Armada de Ucrania R 174 Akkerman (BK-02, derecha) y R 179 Vishgorod (BK-06, izquierda) proyecto 58155 (Gyurza-M). Berdyansk

Estos barcos se fletaron para sustituir a los barcos ucranianos capturados en Odessa (presumiblemente financiados por la OTAN). De nuevo sirven para reforzar a la flota del Mar Negro.


----------



## ferrys (15 Mar 2022)

El mundo según los medios.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Mar 2022)

Vaya sorpresa ! 
Nadie se lo esperaba









Estados Unidos teme que China preste ayuda militar al Kremlin


El consejero de Seguridad de la Casa Blanca se reúne en Roma con el jefe de la diplomacia de Pekín para advertirle contra cualquier apoyo a Putin en la guerra con Ucrania




elpais.com


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Que se espabilen y consigan una camisola y un pantalon de camuflaje, en un combate si un tio vestido de civil suelta el kaslahnikov y levanta las manos, lo mas normal es que le peguen un rafagazo...


----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Que se espabilen y consigan una camisola y un pantalon de camuflaje, en un combate si un tio vestido de civil suelta el kaslahnikov y levanta las manos, lo mas normal es que le peguen un rafagazo...



Si van vestidos de paisanos y mueren es que Putin es mucho más malo aún


----------



## Bulldozerbass (15 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Verás como lo cancelan



Y dirán que ellos querían ir pero que los rusos mantienen a Zelensky incomunicado.


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Señuelos 9M723 OTRK "Iskander-M", que emiten señales de radio y calor para confundir los sistemas antimisiles ucranianos.


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

Se liberó a Volnovakha. 14 de marzo de 2022. (18+)

t.me/anna_news/24770

_Fotos en el enlace_


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> esas aquí no llegan



Un par de velas gordas a San Judas Tadeo...


----------



## Fígaro (15 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Verás como lo cancelan



Cambia por "necesito que lo cancelen, me arde el culo en llamas".

Podían quedarse una temporada alli


----------



## ferrys (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

Helicópteros de ataque rusos Mi-28N cerca de Popasna

Helicópteros de ataque rusos Mi-28N "Night Hunter" operan con misiles no guiados sobre el ejército ucraniano cerca de Popasna. 

t.me/anna_news/24768


----------



## Trajanillo (15 Mar 2022)

Estoy oyendo a un tipo en la COPE, que se supone que es un experto y solo dice lo mismo que llevan diciendo desde que empezó esto, coño es como un discurso que les han incrustado a todos en la cabeza, ni una coma distinta, ni una frase con otros significado, todos dicen lo mismo y eso es imposible a no ser que estén leyendo un guión impuesto por otros.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (15 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Barcos artilleros capturados a la Armada de Ucrania R 174 Akkerman (BK-02, derecha) y R 179 Vishgorod (BK-06, izquierda) proyecto 58155 (Gyurza-M). Berdyansk
> 
> Estos barcos se fletaron para sustituir a los barcos ucranianos capturados en Odessa (presumiblemente financiados por la OTAN). De nuevo sirven para reforzar a la flota del Mar Negro.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 983989



La flota del mar negro no esta sirviendo para nada en absoluto. Ni siquiera se atreven a acercarse a Odessa.


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

Precios de la gasolina en Francia

A juzgar por la foto, un depósito lleno -56 litros- cuesta 125 euros (unos 15 mil rublos).

t.me/vicktop55/1657


----------



## ferrys (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> ciberataque y casualidad justo cuando Israel anuncia:
> 
> *Israel no permitirá que Rusia nos use para eludir las sanciones*
> 
> ...



Te puedo asegurar que en España hay el menos 1empresa de +3000 curritos que han suspendido teletrabajo desde hace 10 días y mínimo hasta el 21 de marzo por los mismo que Israel e impedir daños en la misma desde remoto.


----------



## El Exterminador (15 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 983941



Date prisa, que ya tienen los días contados tus amiguetes, y a estas cucarachas no las van hacer prisioneros


----------



## ENRABATOR (15 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Gente con un par de cojones…



Te imaginas a Pdr yendo? Ni de coña, la prueba es como salio pitando con una simple alarma de nada


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa publica un video de la destrucción de dos vehículos de combate de infantería ucranianos. Pongo capturas porque el floro no me deja (o yo no sé qué también es posible) enlazarlo.


----------



## visaman (15 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Ucrania es el cebo como lo fue Pearl Harbor.
> La exageradísima propaganda emocional de los medios criminales, convirtiendo a Rusia en un enemigo , es para justificar la entrada de España en la guerra y su posterior devastación.
> Rusia ha sustituido al coronavirus en la mente de los borregos
> 
> ...



te han faltado reptilianos anunakis en el post


----------



## El Exterminador (15 Mar 2022)

Precio de la gasofa en rusia 0,45 céntimos
En España, en los 2,00€ ...disfruten lo otanizado


----------



## arriondas (15 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> En occidente más censura que en Rusia....
> 
> CLARO,CLARO....



Piensa lo que quieras, pero es así. Imagina que eres un profesor de instituto o de facultad, y sueltas en clase algún comentario típico del Atico de Burbuja. Ya verás lo que pasa, ya verás...


----------



## vil. (15 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> El pueblo de Moshchun, región de Kiev, antes y después




Alguien que sepa de fotografia podría explicar lo inexplicable que existe en esa foto... que es rara de cohones... arriba todo verde, salvo, salvo el medio que está en medio blanco y negro... en fin, el rojo de los tejados no ha sido afectado, pero incluso el pardo de la primera foto parece verde en la segunda... porque empiezo a creer en realidad que esa foto es TOTALMENTE manipulación y si es así... suena MUY MAL...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


>



Ves la cara del ruso en pleno combate con disparos en el segundo video e intentas compararla con el francés mercenario llorando en aquel otro video que se ha puesto....hay un abismo.


----------



## tomasjos (15 Mar 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> La realidad es que a los reclutas tambien los estan mandando como carne de cañon. La doctrina militar rusa es criminal para sus soldados. Consiste en ir probando zonas del frente, a un costo humano muy alto, para a continuacion avanzar por donde parece que hay menos resistencia. Al recluta que retrocede se le acribilla, para eso estan los chechenos, para salvaguardar las_ tradiciones cristianas._



Es la misma táctica de líneas interiores de Bonaparte, y se sigue utilizando aquí también. Yo la estudie en un curso de operaciones con la fuerza terrestre en CISDE.


----------



## vettonio (15 Mar 2022)

ASB Military News (@ASBMilitary) / Gab Social

Actualización de la situación Rusia / Ucrania: Estamos escuchando que la destrucción en Járkov es "nivel de Siria": los nacionalistas ucranianos se esconden en edificios de apartamentos, casas, escuelas, edificios gubernamentales y básicamente en cualquier estructura civil que puedas imaginar. Atacan desde estas posiciones utilizando armas suministradas por la OTAN y ATGM principalmente, junto con francotiradores. Mantienen deliberadamente a los civiles en los edificios para usarlos como cobertura. Hemos observado esto en varias otras ciudades. principalmente.. en todos ellos. Quieren infligir tantas bajas civiles como sea posible, con la esperanza de evitar que las fuerzas rusas usen ataques de artillería y aviación / armas de precisión. La táctica molotov no se observa en estas ciudades, pero podemos esperar que entre en vigor en Kiev y Odessa. Los enfrentamientos de Mariupol son sangrientos, intensos y con pérdidas para los batallones neonazis de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania, Rusia está utilizando muchos drones y golpes de precisión en edificios fortificados que matan a docenas de personal ucraniano a la vez. Pero se volvieron más inteligentes y ahora se dispersan en grupos más pequeños alrededor de diferentes edificios de apartamentos. La capacidad de ataque de Azov en términos de artillería es casi inexistente en este momento; y la mayoría de las baterías MRLS fueron destruidas por ataques con aviones no tripulados rusos.


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

Kiev, Lukyanivka, planta Artem, que se utilizó para producir el complejo ucraniano de lanzacohetes múltiples Olha

t.me/vicktop55/1655

_Video en el enlace (en llamas)_


----------



## paconan (15 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Verás como lo cancelan



No parece que lo vayan a cancelar
Comunicado del gobierno polaco

*Visita de primeros ministros en Kiev*
15/03/2022

El primer ministro Mateusz Morawiecki y el viceprimer ministro, presidente del Comité de Seguridad Nacional y Asuntos de Defensa, Jarosław Kaczyński, junto con el primer ministro de la República Checa, Petr Fiala, y el primer ministro de Eslovenia, Janez Janša, viajarán hoy a Kiev como representantes del Consejo Europeo de una reunión con el presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky y el primer ministro de Ucrania por Denys Shmyhal.

El viaje está organizado de acuerdo con el presidente del Consejo Europeo Charles Michel y la presidenta de la Comisión Europea Ursula von der Leyen. El objetivo de la visita es confirmar el apoyo inequívoco de toda la Unión Europea a la soberanía e independencia de Ucrania y presentar un amplio paquete de apoyo al Estado y la sociedad ucraniana.

La comunidad internacional es informada sobre la visita de la delegación a través de organizaciones internacionales, incluidas las Naciones Unidas.









Wizyta premierów w Kijowie - Kancelaria Prezesa Rady Ministrów - Portal Gov.pl


Prezes Rady Ministrów Mateusz Morawiecki oraz wiceprezes Rady Ministrów, przewodniczący Komitetu ds. Bezpieczeństwa Narodowego i spraw Obronnych Jarosław Kaczyński wraz z premierem Czech Petrem Fialą oraz premierem Słowenii Janezem Janšą udają się dziś do Kijowa jako reprezentanci Rady...




www.gov.pl


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Se van haciendo públicas más imágenes de las grandes pérdidas ucras en Volnovaja. Ahí se encontraban varias brigadas que se vieron superadas.


----------



## visaman (15 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Ha comenzado el ataque marroquí, se han propuesto cubrirnos de arena, llaga hasta Bilbao. Nos daremos cuenta, pero será tarde



la verdad no me esperaba estas armas de arenacion masiva que han sacado


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

Esto es correcto, porque los americanos aconsejaron a Zelensky convertir las grandes ciudades en fortalezas, como Kharkov. Bueno, ya has visto en qué se está convirtiendo Kharkov poco a poco: en ruinas. Kiev está preparando el mismo destino. 
Kiev, Avenida de la Victoria, el éxodo continúa, la población está tratando de salir de la capital de Ucrania

t.me/vicktop55/1653


----------



## visaman (15 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Pues con la boquita pequeña, el Viruelo ha dicho que se ve obligado a subir los impuestos...
> 
> PD- Para genaro e islamismo que no falte un euro !!!.



copon quiero mi chortina ukra y mi aka cagando leches


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Ministerio de Defensa ruso declara: "Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa han tomado el control total de todo el territorio de la región de Kherson"

El control total sobre la región de Kherson abre excelentes perspectivas. Existe la oportunidad de trasladarse tanto a Kryvyi Rih (la ciudad natal del presidente de Ucrania aún en funciones) como a Zaporizhia, que fue fortificada activamente por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania desde el este. En estos momentos los rusos podrían atacar desde el oeste. 
El grupo concentrado cerca de Nikolaev también ofrece muchos escenarios.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Mar 2022)

Fuente ukra:

Región de Kiev

Consultar alarmas por la noche en todas las regiones. En Irpen - bey. ZSU controla 70 vіdsotkі en el territorio del lugar. Cerca del distrito de Vyshgorod: la transferencia de equipos del enemigo. En el distrito de Brovarsky: equipo inquietante cerca de los asentamientos de las comunidades territoriales de Barishivsky, Kalytyansky, Velykodimersky y Kalinivsky, batallas periódicas


----------



## ferrys (15 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ves la cara del ruso en pleno combate con disparos en el segundo video e intentas compararla con el francés mercenario llorando en aquel otro video que se ha puesto....hay un abismo.



Esta gente lleva 8 años en la pomada. En occidente no hay gente así. Hoy en día contra esta gente, los chechenos, los libaneses, los sirios........es muy difícil combatir. Las guerras en occidente son llamar al soporte aéreo. Sin soporte aéreo se nos acabó la guerra.


----------



## Billy Ray (15 Mar 2022)

_El gobierno de los Estados Unidos confirmó que hay biolabs en Ucrania. Pero ahora cualquiera que diga eso en voz alta es acusado de traición. 

_


----------



## Caracalla (15 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> La operación inicial de los VDV en el aeropuerto Kiev-Antonov demuestra claramente que esperaban que los ucranianos se les sumaran.
> Lo que esperaban era un colapso inmediato, ni siquiera 48 horas.
> Pero vamos, que no hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver. Exactamente lo que le ocurre a Putín.
> 
> ...



Propagandista soltando propaganda.

La coña esta de la invasión en 48h es un fake total para poder estar durante todo el proceso "irreversible" de ocupación soltando la chorrada del gran fracaso de la ocupación Rusa.

Estais muy estancados en métodos sinceramente. Hay que modernizarse. Putin con la Z y los videos de Chechenos os está follando.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## molodets (15 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Venga, no te enfades, sigue cantando, que lo haces muy bien



Yo no malgastaría un nuke contra mi enemigo para eliminar a estos subhumanos, la peor tortura es dejarlos con vida en las posiciones enemigas, ya se autodestruyen solos.


----------



## K0laps0 (15 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Esto es correcto, porque los americanos aconsejaron a Zelensky convertir las grandes ciudades en fortalezas, como Kharkov. Bueno, ya has visto en qué se está convirtiendo Kharkov poco a poco: en ruinas. Kiev está preparando el mismo destino.
> Kiev, Avenida de la Victoria, el éxodo continúa, la población está tratando de salir de la capital de Ucrania
> 
> t.me/vicktop55/1653



Eso es muestra de lo poco que preocupa la población a los gobernantes, resistir en ciudades sitiadas lleva a la destrucción casi total de la ciudad, las casas de la población, sus negocios, todo. Estoy seguro que si dejaran a la población elegir entre entregar la ciudad o fortificarla la mayoria elegirian entregarla y poder seguir con sus vidas detrás de la bandera que sea, la otra opción es ruina y destrucción.

Es jodido porque en campo abierto no pueden parar la ofensiva rusa al contar esta con la aviación, pero me da infinita pena la población que va a sufrir esto al fortificar las ciudades y quedar en la completa ruina sin nada.


----------



## vettonio (15 Mar 2022)

Guerra en Ucrania: ¿Quién es Marina Ovsiannikova, la periodista que se manifestó en medio del JT en la televisión rusa? | NOTICIAS (cnews.fr)

*GUERRA EN UCRANIA: ¿QUIÉN ES MARINA OVSIANNIKOVA, LA PERIODISTA QUE SE MANIFESTÓ EN MEDIO DEL JT EN LA TELEVISIÓN RUSA?*
Por CNEWS con AFP -

Actualizado el 15/03/2022 a las 06:25Publicado el 15/03/2022 a las 06:24

Padre ukro, madre rusa. 44 tacos. Nacida en Odessa.


----------



## maxkuiper (15 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Se van haciendo públicas más imágenes de las grandes pérdidas ucras en Volnovaja. Ahí se encontraban varias brigadas que se vieron superadas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 984005
> Ver archivo adjunto 984006
> ...



Pero les cortan la cabeza o que cojones ??


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

Un destacamento conjunto de voluntarios descubrió literatura especial que promovía el fascismo y el nazismo en la oficina de integración europea de la región de Kherson bajo el actual Gobierno de Ucrania. Entre los libros hay un memorando para los participantes en la lucha contra Rusia, la monografía "Identificación de la nación", el libro "Héroes del tercer milenio", sobre los que bombardearon el Donbass, manuales hechos e impresos en Kyiv, con recomendaciones sobre cómo explicar por qué el fascismo es bueno.

"La gente que se dedicaba a la propaganda de guerra estaba sentada aquí. Les contaban a los representantes de las autoridades locales cómo poner en marcha las ideas del nazismo, exterminar a la gente y decir que el fascismo es bueno. Hay un museo de la guerra, manuales y literatura dedicados a las personas que bombardearon el pacífico Donbass y tomaron fotos con el telón de fondo de sus atrocidades. Contamos y mostramos la textura real a quienes piensan que todo esto no existe en Ucrania", dijo Igor Kastyukevich, jefe del Cuerpo de Voluntarios Juveniles "Estamos Juntos", coordinador de Rusia Unida para la política de juventud.

t.me/vicktop55/1662


----------



## visaman (15 Mar 2022)

a como están los futuros de chopped pork?


----------



## Billy Ray (15 Mar 2022)

_India puede aceptar una oferta rusa para comprar petróleo crudo y otras materias primas con descuento, dijeron dos funcionarios indios, en una señal de que Delhi quiere mantener a bordo a su socio comercial clave a pesar de los intentos occidentales de aislar a Moscú a través de sanciones. _


----------



## Seronoser (15 Mar 2022)

La única realidad a día de hoy es que:
1) Rusia sigue tan tranquila con su operación militar
2) Rusia sigue ingresando a través de Swift, más de 1500 millones de euros AL DIA
3) Los medios occidentales empiezan a virar su atención hacia los precios, la gasolina, y los incompetentes que os gobiernan
4) Xavier Colás sigue desaparecido


----------



## sivigliano (15 Mar 2022)

Ahí no habrá visita rusa y si la hay de la tercera Guerra Mundial no nos libramos. En Estonia hay destacamentos de la OTAN y empezaría la fiesta y el intercambio de pepinos nucleares. No creo que Rusia dé ese paso.


----------



## Salamandra (15 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _India puede aceptar una oferta rusa para comprar petróleo crudo y otras materias primas con descuento, dijeron dos funcionarios indios, en una señal de que Delhi quiere mantener a bordo a su socio comercial clave a pesar de los intentos occidentales de aislar a Moscú a través de sanciones. _



Siempre pueden sancionar a China, India...esas transacciones irán en dólares?¿Podrian pagar en deuda comprada de Rusia como contrapago?


----------



## Fmercury1980 (15 Mar 2022)

*El Ministerio de Defensa ruso afirma que sus tropas han capturado toda la región de Jersón.

Es una noticia importante. Ahora sí que es posible políticamente crear una república popular en todo el territorio del óblast:*









Russia Announced That It Took Control Of The Entire Kherson Region Of Ukraine - Politics News Headlines


Ministry Spokesperson Igor Konashenkov shared information about the war between Russia and Ukraine in a statement in the capital Moscow ...




politicsheadlines.com


----------



## Charidemo (15 Mar 2022)

maxkuiper dijo:


> Pero les cortan la cabeza o que cojones ??



A ese sí, a saber que historia hay detrás de eso. ¿UN occidental? ¿Alguien a quien se la tenían jurada? ¿Delante de otros para que canten?
A saber.


----------



## Billy Ray (15 Mar 2022)

_Soros, Davos y sus aliados quieren un gobierno globalista al estilo del FMI con Rusia como una cuasi-colonia, al estilo de la década de 1990, como lo es ahora Ucrania, como un estado estafador. Putin se interpone en el camino. Por lo tanto, empujan al oso hasta que el oso reacciona. Ambas partes se arriesgan mucho, con los ucranianos atrapados en el medio. 

_


----------



## vettonio (15 Mar 2022)

Policia ukro


----------



## arriondas (15 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La única realidad a día de hoy es que:
> 1) Rusia sigue tan tranquila con su operación militar
> 2) Rusia sigue ingresando a través de Swift, más de 1500 millones de euros AL DIA
> 3) Los medios occidentales empiezan a virar su atención hacia los precios, la gasolina, y los incompetentes que os gobiernan
> 4) Xavier Colás sigue desaparecido



Xaviér Colás ya no debe estar ni en Rusia. Puede que le hayan avisado de que le han descubierto...


----------



## Michael_Knight (15 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Es la misma táctica de líneas interiores de Bonaparte, y se sigue utilizando aquí también. Yo la estudie en un curso de operaciones con la fuerza terrestre en CISDE.



Napoleón tenía a los mamelucos para meter miedo y Putin tiene a las ratas chechenas.


----------



## computer_malfuction (15 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La única realidad a día de hoy es que:
> 1) Rusia sigue tan tranquila con su operación militar
> 2) Rusia sigue ingresando a través de Swift, más de 1500 millones de euros AL DIA
> 3) Los medios occidentales empiezan a virar su atención hacia los precios, la gasolina, y los incompetentes que os gobiernan
> 4) Xavier Colás sigue desaparecido



Pues ya apareció.


----------



## arriondas (15 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


> Pues ya apareció.



En Twitter. Pero, ¿ha escrito algo en El Mundo?


----------



## computer_malfuction (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

Los comerciantes del Golfo Pérsico me confirmaron que Irán está vendiendo 3 MILLONES de barriles de petróleo al día. 

Todo el petróleo sancionado puede venderse con fabulosos descuentos, reetiquetado, etc. 

El Brent retrocedió de más de 130 dólares el barril a algo más de 100 dólares.

Llámalo confirmación del mercado.


----------



## Octubrista (15 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>





paconan dijo:


> No parece que lo vayan a cancelar
> Comunicado del gobierno polaco
> 
> *Visita de primeros ministros en Kiev*
> ...



Candidatos a tener un casus belli (aunque falta Sanchinflas) si a esos burócratas europeos les sucede "algo".

Imaginad si el avión o transporte que utilicen sea atacado por "rusos" o rusos... tenemos un Maine hundido en pleno centro de Kiev.


----------



## Zepequenhô (15 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Policia ukro
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 984020




Tiene una pinta de ingeniero con master dispuesto a pagar pensiones que vamos


----------



## computer_malfuction (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## computer_malfuction (15 Mar 2022)

Le vana decir que lo de unirse a la UE era broma, que no se lo tome a mal.


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

Lo que pasó en Roma - la versión sin filtrar. 

Yang Jiechi básicamente aplastó a Sullivan como a una mosca. 

Cálmate, sé un verdadero diplomático y no esperes que sigamos tus dictados o que te "castiguemos". 

Muestra algo de respeto. 

Ahora vuelve a jugar en tu caja de arena.


----------



## porconsiguiente (15 Mar 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Ahí no habrá visita rusa y si la hay de la tercera Guerra Mundial no nos libramos. En Estonia hay destacamentos de la OTAN y empezaría la fiesta y el intercambio de pepinos nucleares. No creo que Rusia dé ese paso.



Al matón sele vence cuando le plantas cara.
¿tu piensas que Usa se va a meter en una guerra en la que va recibir pepinos a granel en sus ciudades por un millón y medio de estonios?
¿va a enviar España, Italia y Holanda a sus soldados a morir por un millón y medio de estonios?
Pero si lo único que sabemos de Estonia es que va a Eurovisión.
Mucho me temo que la Otan está para lo que le interesa a Usa y el famoso artículo 5 no se podrá aplicar por alguna razón, sacada de la bolsa escrotal de Biden.
Rusia ya ha plantado cara y no le come el miedo y después de lo que está pasando, a Europa no la va a reconocer ni la madre que la parió.
El siguiente capítulo será más interesante que el primero, y aparecerá China.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (15 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Piensa lo que quieras, pero es así. Imagina que eres un profesor de instituto o de facultad, y sueltas en clase algún comentario típico del Atico de Burbuja. Ya verás lo que pasa, ya verás...



Todo es culpa del LOCO ZAR. El planificó y empezó la guerra. Todas sus excusas han sido desmontadas. 

Y todos los que le aplauden aquí o en Rusia veremos las consecuencias.

Si realmente vives en Rusia, que lo dudo. No podrás negar que los educan desde niños en el MIEDO, en decirles que todos son el enemigo, que Rusia debe defenderse, que la quieren atacar etc etc etc.
Todo el que ha estado por alli viviendo dice lo mismo. Educan a su población en el MIEDO.
Nadie iba a atacar a Rusia, ni han atacado a Rusia, ni siquiera cuando peor estuvo, en el desmoronamiento de la URSS.


----------



## Bartleby (15 Mar 2022)

Los medios se sorprenden de que China parece cubrir las espaldas de Rusia y no se suma a los planes de occidente. Yo estoy convencido que antes de iniciar el ataque, Putin, informó y buscó la aprobación de China, no me cabe duda.


----------



## vettonio (15 Mar 2022)

*Otro mercenario, un criminal de guerra británico en #Afganistán e #Iraq, dice que nunca se ha enfrentado a una potencia de fuego como la de #Rusia en #Lviv. Para masacrar civiles inocentes en #Irak y #Afganistán son muy valientes 


*


----------



## EGO (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## vettonio (15 Mar 2022)

Este mercenario francés ya está en #Polonia, donde han huido todos los mercenarios supervivientes, unos 20-30, de los más de 200, incluidos los instructores americanos de la #OTAN, que fueron liquidados.


----------



## Magick (15 Mar 2022)

Reportaje del telediario de Rai1 sobre la incautación del yate del millonario ruso Mordashov que tuvo lugar hace unos días en Imperia, obviamente tonos entusiastas de los servidores del régimen.

"Oligarca golpeado", gritaron triunfantes, babeando por la boca. Y hasta aquí la narrativa clásica italiana.

Obviamente se olvidaron de mencionar que Mordashov en el pasado se hizo cargo y salvó la acería Lucchini en Piombino en 2009 (prácticamente en quiebra), que emplea a 400 familias italianas, que paga impuestos regularmente y que, increíblemente, también le fue adjudicada la orden de la República del presidente Napolitano.

Ahora tomen sus consideraciones cuando este señor, cansado de Italia, cerrará sus industrias. ¿Quién alimentará a esas 400 familias? Los propagandistas del TG1? ¿O los políticos que permitieron esto?


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Situación operativa hoy cerca en Kiev


----------



## Azrael_II (15 Mar 2022)

Los No Blancos si pueden abandonar Ucrania


----------



## Billy Ray (15 Mar 2022)

_En otra señal de que Rusia está perdiendo la guerra, han tomado el control total del óblast de Kherson. Primera vez en la historia militar que encontramos a Occidente informando avances como señal de una derrota inminente. 

_


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Los medios se sorprenden de que China parece cubrir las espaldas de Rusia y no se suma a los planes de occidente. Yo estoy convencido de que antes de iniciar el ataque, Putin, informó y buscó la aprobación de China, no me cabe duda.



Por supuesto.
Lllevaban años planificando la respuesta. Los últimos retoques se dieron en la entrevista que tuvieron cuando empezaron los juegos de Pekin.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (15 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


> Le vana decir que lo de unirse a la UE era broma, que no se lo tome a mal.



Que llevaran o se llevaran en las valijas diplomáticas ¿?


----------



## Azrael_II (15 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Ucrania es el cebo como lo fue Pearl Harbor.
> La exageradísima propaganda emocional de los medios criminales, convirtiendo a Rusia en un enemigo , es para justificar la entrada de España en la guerra y su posterior devastación.
> Rusia ha sustituido al coronavirus en la mente de los borregos
> 
> ...



Si Putin es del NWO basta leer un poco para saberlo ayer hice un post. 

*Pero se ha revelado contra el NWO* no hay ninguna duda, es imposible que no sea así, nadie finge y se fustiga tantis años y se humilla (lo humillan)

Otra cosa es que tiene contactos con el NWO nada me os con el Klaus y el Maricron.


----------



## maromo (15 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Si realmente vives en Rusia, que lo dudo. No podrás negar que los educan desde niños en el MIEDO, en decirles que todos son el enemigo, que Rusia debe defenderse, que la quieren atacar etc etc etc.
> Todo el que ha estado por alli viviendo dice lo mismo. Educan a su población en el MIEDO.
> Nadie iba a atacar a Rusia, ni han atacado a Rusia, ni siquiera cuando peor estuvo, en el desmoronamiento de la URSS.



Vives tú en Rusia para afirmar eso?


----------



## arriondas (15 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Todo es culpa del LOCO ZAR. El planificó y empezó la guerra. Todas sus excusas han sido desmontadas.
> 
> Y todos los que le aplauden aquí o en Rusia veremos las consecuencias.
> 
> ...



Estoy en Rusia (sí, es verdad) y no veo nada de lo que dices. Esto no es Corea del Norte, a la gente no se le educa de esa forma. Llamar a Putin "el loco zar" es llevar la narrativa a niveles infantiloides, a la manera en que se hacía para la Yugoslavia de los años 90. Que la gente compre ese discurso no habla muy bien de ellos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

El mando naval ucraniano comunicó días atrás una grandiosa victoria en Berdyansk.

Como informó nuestra fuente en el Estado Mayor General de la ZSU, el comando de las fuerzas militares y navales aseguró durante dos semanas que los barcos de Berdyansk entraron en una batalla desigual, infligieron enormes pérdidas a los rusos y luego acabaron heroicamente inundados por sus tripulaciones para que no acabasen capturados.
Al mismo tiempo, los marineros describieron feroces batallas con barcos rusos en sus documentos e incluso informaron sobre aviones y helicópteros rusos derribados. 
Se preparó todo para otorgar las menciones de Héroes de Ucrania a comandantes navales especialmente distinguidos. 

Hoy se supo por los informes rusos que todos los barcos ucranianos están en el puerto. Ninguno de ellos se unió a la batalla y sus tripulaciones simplemente huyeron.


----------



## Octubrista (15 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Los medios se sorprenden de que China parece cubrir las espaldas de Rusia y no se suma a los planes de occidente. Yo estoy convencido de que antes de iniciar el ataque, Putin, informó y buscó la aprobación de China, no me cabe duda.



No es China, son (o van a ser) todos, quienes se salten las sanciones a Rusia.

Mediante China, Vietnam, etc, donde se fabrican muchos componentes de automóviles (alemanes, japoneses, franceses, etc), se venderán en Rusia. 

Lo mismo con muchas otras mercancías, va a haber una burbuja de intermediarios entre "occidente" y Rusia; porque al final, sea vía China, La India, México, Brasil, Kazajistán, Turquía, etc, habrá comercio.


----------



## Albion (15 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Los medios se sorprenden de que China parece cubrir las espaldas de Rusia y no se suma a los planes de occidente. Yo estoy convencido de que antes de iniciar el ataque, Putin, informó y buscó la aprobación de China, no me cabe duda.



Cada vez estoy más convencido que detrás de esta guerra hay un poco de Maquiavelo y un poco de Tom Clancy. Los USA saben que su próximo rival es China y con esta guerra han conseguido que los europeos se alejen de Rusia y dependan aún más de Estados Unidos. Cuando llegue la hora de cobrarse los favores, USA va a tener a sus mascotas bien sujetas por la correa. La idea de un continente europeo unido con Rusia se ha terminado seguramente para siempre. Y es una lástima.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (15 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Váyase a tomar por culo , manipulador indecente, eso es donestk, y claro que están los rusos, el misil lo han disparado los nazis ucranianos desde fuera de la zona.
> Sinvergüenza, y apuesta dice, su apuesta me la pasó por el culo, no apueste nada, demuestre con pruebas.



No me llame manipulador porque digo en el mensaje lo que he leído en las contestaciones de twiter a esas imágenes. Si eso es zona prorusa y es por ataque ucraniano bueno es saberlo. Lo que digo es que escenas como esas, aunque no las hayamos visto, se han producido a decenas en zonas ucranianas, y seguro que sobre esas no tienes nada que decir. Hemos visto barrios enteros bombardeados donde ha fallecido gente como la que muestras en el vídeo. Todos los que le chupáis la polla a Putin sin miramiento, sin la más mínima crítica, adolecéis de todos los males de la antigua URSS, gente rencorosa, acomplejada, ruin, en definitiva gente indeseable incapaz de construir nada que merezca la pena y empeñados en destrozarlo todo. Esas imágenes que tanto te ha impactado las ha provocado un tipo acomplejado que decidió invadir Ucrania (cuando dijo que no lo haría), hace unas semanas, y ahora os escandalizáis por las consecuencias, pedazos de hijos de puta.


----------



## vettonio (15 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> a como están los futuros de chopped pork?



Fatal. Subiendo como la espuma.
La materia prima se importaba de una macrogranja en Mariupol.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Los medios se sorprenden de que China parece cubrir las espaldas de Rusia y no se suma a los planes de occidente. Yo estoy convencido que antes de iniciar el ataque, Putin, informó y buscó la aprobación de China, no me cabe duda.



Los chinos creo que han tendido una trampa a occidente. Por alguna razón que se me escapa, los políticos occidentales, pensaban que China se pondría de su parte. Puede que los chinos viesen una oportunidad de venganza del siglo de la humillación.
Craso error pensar que habían convencido a los chinos, como hemos visto.

Si se fija uno en la propaganda de los CM de la OTAN, siempre dicen que China es enemigo de Rusia y que va a ocupar Siberia, y que esta es su oportunidad.


----------



## Octubrista (15 Mar 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> Que llevaran o se llevaran en las valijas diplomáticas ¿?



¿Armas biológicas/químicas, para atribuirlas a los "rusos", como se hacía en Siria, con el Gobierno local?

Me resulta pintoresco este viaje, hasta puede ser una coartada para sacar (en la vuelta) familias de "ricos" ucranianos, "instructores" militares extranjeros, al propio Zelensky, etc.

Es como un viaje diseñado para esconder otra operación.


----------



## Argentium (15 Mar 2022)

Estamos buscando el choque o sólo me lo parece a mi

*La UE aprueba una nueva ronda de sanciones a Rusia contra los sectores de la energía, el acero y la defensa – Reuters.*
10:02 || 15/03/2022


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (15 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Estoy en Rusia (sí, es verdad) y no veo nada de lo que dices. Esto no es Corea del Norte, a la gente no se le educa de esa forma. Llamar a Putin "el loco zar" es llevar la narrativa a niveles infantiloides, a la manera en que se hacía para la Yugoslavia de los años 90. Que la gente compre ese discurso no habla muy bien de ellos.



Es el país mas parecido a Corea del norte. Solo tienes que ver las imagenes de como se llevan a la gente por poner una pancarta o protestar, las sanciones de carcel por opinar....


----------



## Eneko Aritza (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Magick (15 Mar 2022)

Yo lleno siempre en Eslovenia (estoy a un cuarto de hora) hace unas semanas el gasoil estaba a 1€/l., ahora está a 1.5€/l y subiendo.


----------



## arriondas (15 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> No es China, son (o van a ser) todos, quienes se salten las sanciones a Rusia.
> 
> Mediante China, Vietnam, etc, donde se fabrican muchos componentes de automóviles (alemanes, japoneses, franceses, etc), se venderán en Rusia.
> 
> Lo mismo con muchas otras mercancías, va a haber una burbuja de intermediarios entre "occidente" y Rusia; porque al final, sea vía China, La India, México, Brasil, Kazajistán, Turquía, etc, habrá comercio.



El comercio, como la vida, al final se abre camino. Con la complicidad de las propias empresas, desde Renault a Airbus; ellas lo que quieren es ganar dinero, son empresas, no asociaciones sin ánimo de lucro. O acaso pensamos que Microsoft lucha denodadamente contra la piratería...


----------



## computer_malfuction (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Las tropas de la RPD continuando la ofensiva, rompieron las defensas de los nacionalistas ucranianos, tomaron Panteleymonovka y se dirigieron a Verkhnetoretsky-Novoselovka - Ministerio de Defensa Ruso


----------



## Dylan Leary (15 Mar 2022)

UPD. Unfortunately, two people died as a result of ammunition hitting a 16-storey residential building in Kyiv's Sviatoshynskyi district. 35 citizens were rescued.

The house partially collapsed, apartments from the 1st to the 16th floor were on fire.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Mar 2022)

*" Reunión del consejo de sabios de la civilización islámica *compuesto por los jeques y los mejores asesores del planeta que han podido contratar , igual que a los futbolistas de élite : ingenieros sociales , expertos en conducta humana , historiadores y ulemas ( término significa literalmente "los que tienen conocimiento" o "los que saben," ) Jomeini argumentó que los ulema deberían gobernar a la comunidad musulmana hasta el regreso del Imán Oculto ( El *Mahdi* (en árabe, مهدي‎, romanizado: _Mahdī_, lit. 'El Guiado') es una figura islámica que, según el islam, vendrá a la Tierra para dirigirla durante algunos años antes del fin del mundo, librándola del mal y restaurando la verdadera religión. ) , una teoría que puso en práctica tras la revolución islámica de Irán en 1979. 
Recuerden que la figura de Satán se ha reencarnado de Bill Gates , no es casualidad que su consuegro sea un multimillonario egipcio igual que la más alta autoridad del islam. 

Dicho lo cual plantea uno de los jeques de cara al ocaso del petróleo como afrontar los cambios sociales para no desaparecer :

*- ¿ cómo veis eso del feminismo ? *
Inmediatamente todos sin dudarlo, le dicen que es lo peor que le puede pasar a una sociedad , que deconstruyendo a las mujeres como hembras las lleva a la desaparición del concepto de familia y la consiguiente esterilización y que por lo tanto en una o dos generaciones todos desaparecerían. 

Entonces acuerdan destinar doscientos mil millones de dólares que tenían previstos para comprar misiles , para apoyar el feminismo en occidente y que todo lo que para ellos sea pecado y delito , se normalice y fomente en nuestra sociedad. 









Ahmed Al-Tayeb, la más alta autoridad académica del islam suní


Las tensiones entre el iman de la Mezquita de Al Azhar y el Vaticano se han ido suavizando tras la llegada de Francisco al papado



www.abc.es













Las polémicas de Ahmed el-Tayeb, imán que afirmó que las mujeres pueden ser golpeadas "sin romperles los huesos"


Ahmed Muhammad Ahmed el-Tayeb es un líder religioso de origen egipcio. Nacido en Al Qarnah, Egipto, en 1946 (83 años), actualmente ostenta el cargo...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Dylan Leary (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## paconan (15 Mar 2022)

Hay otra mejor, los carburantes que estamos pagando ahora proceden de petróleo que se compro hace meses a precios bastante inferiores


----------



## arriondas (15 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los chinos creo que han tendido una trampa a occidente. Por alguna razón que se me escapa, los políticos occidentales, pensaban que China se pondría de su parte. Puede que los chinos viesen una oportunidad de venganza del siglo de la humillación.
> Craso error pensar que habían convencido a los chinos, como hemos visto.
> 
> Si se fija uno en la propaganda de los CM de la OTAN, siempre dicen que China es enemigo de Rusia y que va a ocupar Siberia, y que esta es su oportunidad.



Desde la Guerra del Opio hasta el bombardeo de su embajada en Belgrado en 1999, se han quedado con todo. No lo han olvidado. Y piensan devolverlo, que nadie piense lo contrario.


----------



## ksa100 (15 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Es el país mas parecido a Corea del norte. Solo tienes que ver las imagenes de como se llevan a la gente por poner una pancarta o protestar, las sanciones de carcel por opinar....



¿pancarta? Te plantas en la plaza roja con un folio en blanco y te meten en la cárcel.


----------



## Trajanillo (15 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Estamos buscando el choque o sólo me lo parece a mi
> 
> *La UE aprueba una nueva ronda de sanciones a Rusia contra los sectores de la energía, el acero y la defensa – Reuters.*
> 10:02 || 15/03/2022



Estamos buscando la crisis más gorda desde 1929


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Mar 2022)

Ahora se entiende porque los rusos pierden tantos oficiales, parece ser que es una estrategia del libreto de Gerasimov


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Cada vez estoy más convencido que detrás de esta guerra hay un poco de Maquiavelo y un poco de Tom Clancy. Los USA saben que su próximo rival es China y con esta guerra han conseguido que los europeos se alejen de Rusia y dependan aún más de Estados Unidos. Cuando llegue la hora de cobrarse los favores, USA va a tener a sus mascotas bien sujetas por la correa. La idea de un continente europeo unido con Rusia se ha terminado seguramente para siempre. Y es una lástima.



No se yo si les va a salir rentable la jugada. Han entregado a Rusia con su enorme capacidad y disuasión militar más todos sus gigantescos recursos en bandeja a China. En caso de una guerra dura preferiría de mi lado a Rusia y no a la UE.


----------



## Feriri88 (15 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> No es China, son (o van a ser) todos, quienes se salten las sanciones a Rusia.
> 
> Mediante China, Vietnam, etc, donde se fabrican muchos componentes de automóviles (alemanes, japoneses, franceses, etc), se venderán en Rusia.
> 
> Lo mismo con muchas otras mercancías, va a haber una burbuja de intermediarios entre "occidente" y Rusia; porque al final, sea vía China, La India, México, Brasil, Kazajistán, Turquía, etc, habrá comercio.



Claro

Se lo digan a Francia cuando intento vender a iram


----------



## Dylan Leary (15 Mar 2022)

*Famous Lithuanian band dedicated a song to Ukrainians: "You are winners, Ukraine"* 

During the performance of the song, the artists also indicated where the "Russian warship" should go.

The well-known Lithuanian band LT United, which was a participant in "Eurovision-2006", did not stay away from watching the events that are currently taking place in Ukraine.

The musicians decided to support Ukrainians and dedicated the song to Ukraine. In general, the artists sang their famous song We are the winners of Eurovision. Now it sounds like You are the winners, Ukraina.

The band members sing that the Ukrainians will win, and the "Russian warship" will go in all known directions.

By the way, the singers shouted "Glory to Ukraine", and behind them was the Ukrainian flag.

We will remind, earlier the representative of Italy at "Eurovision-2022" acted with the Ukrainian flag in hands. The 29-year-old artist's performance took place during the Expo 2020 World Exhibition in Dubai.









Відомий литовський гурт присвятив пісню українцям: "Ви переможці, Україно"


Відомий литовський гурт LT United, який був учасником "Євробачення-2006", не залишився спостерігати осторонь за подіями, які наразі відбуваються в Україні




tsn.ua


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (15 Mar 2022)

Soldado ruso llorando por matar a niños y civiles en ucrania









Desperate Russian soldier sobs as he details Putin's killing of 'civilians and children'


A TEARFUL Russian soldier has apologised to Ukrainians over the killing of "civilians and children" in Putin's war.




www.express.co.uk


----------



## Archimanguina (15 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



ya tenemos falsa bandera preparada, los van a sacrificar, a ellos o a sus dobles...


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



La propaganda ucra/otan superó hace tiempo el nivel de la esquizofrenia. Cualquier dato que den hay que considerarlo como un cuento, una fábula o simplemente y llanamente como lo que es: propaganda.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (15 Mar 2022)

_DRON RUSO derribado en Polonia.

Estamos cerca de que verdaderamente empiece la batalla.









Russian drone shot down after 'flying into Nato airspace', Ukraine claims


A RUSSIAN drone was reportedly shot down in Ukraine today after claims it flew into Polish airspace. The drone is claimed to have first circled over the Ukrainian city of Yavoriv before flying over…




www.thesun.co.uk




_


----------



## Ulisses (15 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>




Sólo de pensar que en una guerra iba a estar en Madrid rodeado de tropas enemigas y teniendo por alcalde a Poli Díaz...... y es me LOL

(y por presidente del gobierno a José Mota)


----------



## arriondas (15 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Es el país mas parecido a Corea del norte. Solo tienes que ver las imagenes de como se llevan a la gente por poner una pancarta o protestar, las sanciones de carcel por opinar....



No conoces Rusia. Antes del inicio de las operaciones, no pocos famosos eran críticos con el Kremlin y no les pasaba nada. Pero como decía Sergey Bodrov, "durante la guerra, no puedes hablar mal sobre todo lo tuyo, nunca, aunque tus líderes no estén en lo correcto; en tiempos de paz, cuando nada amenaza, si que se puede" Es algo que los rusos llevan a rajatabla. Hacen piña en los momentos duros. Y han castigado a los Urgant o Galkin de turno, boicoteándoles.


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

En el Líbano se constituyen listas de voluntarios para participar en la operación especial rusa en Ucrania - informa RIA Novosti


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

A causa del bombardeo al aeropuerto de Dnipro se informa sobre la destrucción de la pista, daños a la terminal y otros destrozos.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (15 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No conoces Rusia. Antes del inicio de las operaciones, no pocos famosos eran críticos con el Kremlin y no les pasaba nada. Pero como decía Sergey Bodrov, "durante la guerra, no puedes hablar mal sobre todo lo tuyo, nunca, aunque tus líderes no estén en lo correcto; en tiempos de paz, cuando nada amenaza, si que se puede" Es algo que los rusos llevan a rajatabla. Hacen piña en los momentos duros. Y han castigado a los Urgant o Galkin de turno, boicoteándoles.



Con esto lo has dicho todo.

El funcionamiento de una Dictadura.


----------



## Dylan Leary (15 Mar 2022)

In 10 days, Russia will run out of opportunities to wage an active war against Ukraine,

“They don’t have three things: they don’t have time, they don’t have human strength, and I think they don’t have ammunition either. In about 10 days, and this is my estimate, assuming that we, the West, will continue to supply everything, in what the Ukrainians need, then in the next 10 days Russia will reach its climax, which means that they will not be able to continue the attacks," - US Army General Ben Hodges.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Estamos buscando el choque o sólo me lo parece a mi
> 
> *La UE aprueba una nueva ronda de sanciones a Rusia contra los sectores de la energía, el acero y la defensa – Reuters.*
> 10:02 || 15/03/2022



Están intentando (USA-UK) alejar Rusia de Eu y China, de EU igual lo consigue, pero USA tienen un problema grande a nivel mundial, se deshace su hegemonía.

Ucraina y sus gentes son sacrificables a USA le da igual y Rusia no va a permitir.

Rusia se va a empobrecer en primer momento, pero USA se hunde con sus pies de barro, adiós dólar lentamente.

Los "tontos" de los dirigentes europeos nos llevan a empobrecernos a los ciudadanos, también les da igual, somos plebe.


----------



## arriondas (15 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Con esto lo has dicho todo.
> 
> El funcionamiento de una Dictadura.



No, no lo es. Es otra mentalidad.

Lo que ocurre es que en Occidente estamos "americanizados" y vemos las cosas desde otras gafas. En países como la India pasaría algo similar en la misma situación.


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Candidatos a tener un casus belli (aunque falta Sanchinflas) si a esos burócratas europeos les sucede "algo".
> 
> Imaginad si el avión o transporte que utilicen sea atacado por "rusos" o rusos... tenemos un Maine hundido en pleno centro de Kiev.



Si los pilotos y la tripulacion del avion son usanos, una bomba en la bodega y ya la tenemos liada...

PD- El Viruelo seguro que no vuela a Kiev.


----------



## vettonio (15 Mar 2022)

*Los hay que tienen un ojo para la imagen corporativa...*


JOSÉ BORRELL S.A.
@BORRELL
Fabricamos maquinaria patentada para el procesado de almendras, avellanas, frutos secos, legumbres y semillas. Desde 1922. Matriz de Borrell USA Corp.
Dénia, Alicante, Spainjborrell.com


----------



## Salamandra (15 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los chinos creo que han tendido una trampa a occidente. Por alguna razón que se me escapa, los políticos occidentales, pensaban que China se pondría de su parte. Puede que los chinos viesen una oportunidad de venganza del siglo de la humillación.
> Craso error pensar que habían convencido a los chinos, como hemos visto.
> 
> Si se fija uno en la propaganda de los CM de la OTAN, siempre dicen que China es enemigo de Rusia y que va a ocupar Siberia, y que esta es su oportunidad.



Los chinos han visto que mientras no rompan el tandem De "somos todos los países" no pueden crecer. En cuanto crecen los capan. Si pueden nadar y salvar la ropa (Mantener Rusia y con ello tranquilidad en su frontera terrestre, nadarán y salvarán la ropa.

Si pinta mundo multipolar están muy bien preparados con los rusos y su area de influencia. Con eso debilitan a los países ricos qaue sólo por ser ricos son los matones del grupo.

De una u otra forma la partida está sentenciada.
Lo que no sé es como gana más China. Porque si estoy seguro que China si lo sabe.

Por cierto con la defensa de Rusia en su denuncia de los laboratorios pueden hacer mucho daño según que estuvieran investigando. Si lo virus fastidiaban por razas...alguno que otro puede ser convencido. Y eso es así tanto si es verdad como mentira, a fin de cuentas no quisieron pasar inspecciones.


----------



## Dylan Leary (15 Mar 2022)

Japan imposes sanctions against 17 Russian individuals

Among them are State Duma deputies, the owner of the Renova group, Viktor Vekselberg, and relatives of businessman Yuri Kovalchuk.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Mar 2022)

Los invasores lanzaron un ataque con misiles contra el aeropuerto de Dnipro. Pista destruida


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (15 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> En el Líbano se constituyen listas de voluntarios para participar en la operación especial rusa en Ucrania - informa RIA Novosti



Eh voilà...Hezbola


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Sesión informativa de Igor Konashenkov, representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de RF, a las 10.00 horas del 15 de marzo de 2022

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa han tomado el control total de todo el territorio de la región de Kherson.

▪ La agrupación de tropas de la República Popular de Donetsk, continuando con las operaciones ofensivas, rompió las defensas de los nacionalistas ucranianos, tomó el control del asentamiento de PANTELEIMONOVKA y alcanzó la línea VERKHNETORETSKOE - NOVOSELOVKA-2.

▪ En total, durante el último día, los sistemas de aviación y defensa aérea de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia derribaron 16 objetivos aéreos: un avión Su-24 y Su-25 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania, un helicóptero Mi-8 y trece aviones no tripulados ucranianos. vehículos, incluidos seis "Bayraktar TB-2".

▪ Aviones operacionales-tácticos, del ejército y no tripulados atacaron 136 instalaciones militares de Ucrania, incluidos: siete puestos de mando y centros de comunicación, cuatro sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, tres lanzacohetes de lanzamiento múltiple, cuatro estaciones de radar para reconocimiento, iluminación de objetivos y guía del sistema de misiles antiaéreos S-300, una estación de guerra electrónica, cuatro depósitos de municiones y 72 sitios de acumulación de equipo militar.

▪ En el aeródromo militar cerca de KRAMATORSKY, se destruyeron tres hangares en los que había cuatro aviones de ataque Su-25 ucranianos, un helicóptero Mi-24 y cinco helicópteros Mi-8.

▪ En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, se han destruido 156 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 1306 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 127 lanzacohetes múltiples, 471 piezas de artillería de campaña y morteros, así como 1054 unidades de vehículos militares especiales .

▪ En la noche del 14 de marzo, en el área del asentamiento de GUTA-MEZHIGORSKAYA, unidades de las tropas aerotransportadas rusas capturaron el bastión de nacionalistas y mercenarios extranjeros.

▪ Los paracaidistas rusos incautaron 10 sistemas de misiles antitanque Javelin de fabricación estadounidense y varios otros tipos de armas suministradas por países occidentales a Ucrania.


----------



## Ajoporro (15 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> In 10 days, Russia will run out of opportunities to wage an active war against Ukraine,
> 
> “They don’t have three things: they don’t have time, they don’t have human strength, and I think they don’t have ammunition either. In about 10 days, and this is my estimate, assuming that we, the West, will continue to supply everything, in what the Ukrainians need, then in the next 10 days Russia will reach its climax, which means that they will not be able to continue the attacks," - US Army General Ben Hodges.



Sin embargo, un general francés dijo ayer que el ejército ucraniano está a dos días de un colapso catastrófico, en todos los frentes. Rusia domina toda Ucrania, puede recomponer toda su logística sin problemas.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (15 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Los invasores lanzaron un ataque con misiles contra el aeropuerto de Dnipro. Pista destruida



@Coco Portugal ... Dnipro empieza a calentar por la banda.


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Eh voilà...Hezbola



Eso pensé yo, verdad?


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (15 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No, no lo es. Es otra mentalidad.
> 
> Lo que ocurre es que en Occidente estamos "americanizados" y vemos las cosas desde otras gafas. En países como la India pasaría algo similar en la misma situación.



Te cubres de gloria con cada comentario.

Da la sensación de que en Rusia vives a la sombra de la politica en el lado bueno mientras ves pasar mucha gente con la cabeza baja, calladita, asustada, resignada,.....

Me pareció ver un comentario tuyo que decias que los estonios se creian finlandeses y eran muertos de hambre o algo asi....
Menudo Nazi estas hecho, dando clases de moral.


----------



## Informatico77 (15 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No conoces Rusia. Antes del inicio de las operaciones, no pocos famosos eran críticos con el Kremlin y no les pasaba nada. Pero como decía Sergey Bodrov, "durante la guerra, no puedes hablar mal sobre todo lo tuyo, nunca, aunque tus líderes no estén en lo correcto; en tiempos de paz, cuando nada amenaza, si que se puede" Es algo que los rusos llevan a rajatabla. Hacen piña en los momentos duros. Y han castigado a los Urgant o Galkin de turno, boicoteándoles.



No como aquí, donde las RATAS TRAIDORAS de turno campan a sus anchas con su propaganda prorrusa sin que nada les ocurra. Prueba de que Occidente es superior moralmente al gobierno ruso liberticida de mierda.


----------



## bigmaller (15 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Estamos buscando el choque o sólo me lo parece a mi
> 
> *La UE aprueba una nueva ronda de sanciones a Rusia contra los sectores de la energía, el acero y la defensa – Reuters.*
> 10:02 || 15/03/2022



Es claramente la vuelta al aislamiento que algunos hemos estado preconizando aqui desde hace incluso años. Aunque yo personalmente no me esperaba tal ostion en la mesa de rusia.

Occidente no es competitiva en el mundo global. Y las elites lo saben.

Necesitábamos un chivo expiatorio. Ahora queda partir peras con China y pegarnos por africa.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (15 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Eso pensé yo, verdad?



Hombre no creo que los drusos, vayan como locos a alistarse.

De todas formas esta gente se mueve, " voluntariamente" por órdenes directas de sus líderes.


----------



## arriondas (15 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Te cubres de gloria con cada comentario.
> 
> Da la sensación de que en Rusia vives a la sombra de la politica en el lado bueno mientras ves pasar mucha gente con la cabeza baja, calladita, asustada, resignada,.....



La gente en Rusia es igual a la de otros lugares. No veo nada de lo que dices, nada. 

Eso conmigo no cuela.


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Ucronazis haciendo cosas de ucronazis,

En Zaporizhia, las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y la defensa territorial están ocupando activamente posiciones en las zonas residenciales de la ciudad. Hasta ahora han tomado:

Internado No. 4 en la calle Schastlivaya, 2 (área roja).

Escuela Integral No. 89 en la calle Mikhailova, 15 (área azul).

Gimnasio en el segundo piso del centro comercial Selyansky en la calle Aivazovsky 9 (área verde).

Hombres armados refuerzan las ventanas de los edificios con sacos terreros y portan armas y municiones en el interior.


----------



## bigmaller (15 Mar 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> No como aquí, donde las RATAS TRAIDORAS de turno campan a sus anchas con su propaganda prorrusa sin que nada les ocurra. Prueba de que Occidente es superior moralmente al gobierno ruso liberticida de mierda.



Los traidores son los que han vendido toda la cultura europea por el dinero. (Dinero fiat de mierda)


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Mar 2022)

Los primeros ministros de Polonia, República Checa y Eslovenia viajan a Kiev en tren


----------



## bakunin2020 (15 Mar 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Cada vez estoy más convencido que detrás de esta guerra hay un poco de Maquiavelo y un poco de Tom Clancy. Los USA saben que su próximo rival es China y con esta guerra han conseguido que los europeos se alejen de Rusia y dependan aún más de Estados Unidos. Cuando llegue la hora de cobrarse los favores, USA va a tener a sus mascotas bien sujetas por la correa. La idea de un continente europeo unido con Rusia se ha terminado seguramente para siempre. Y es una lástima.



Los rusos no sé, los chinos te aseguro que ya nos han descontado, no nos necesitan a medio plazo así que el futuro de Europa será roer los huesos que nos tiren los anglos. Aquí en el lado occidental se ha vendido la idea de que somos el centro del universo desde la última gran guerra pero los demás han avanzado y ya no nos necesitan tanto ni dependen de nosotros.
Ha sido un error enorme no haber podido intentar siquiera un acercamiento al Este por parte de Europa cuando cayó el muro de Berlín por carecer de soberanía y ser proxies de USA, ahora ya es tarde, Inglaterra se ha desmarcado y forma bloque con USA igual que las colonias de Oceanía(a éstos no les queda otra ya que estarían aislados)., Europa es una burocracia de comisionistas corruptos sin poder militar fuera de la OTAN y ni siquiera puede elegir el bando.
Habrá dos grandes bloques económicos: Europa/USA vs. Rusia/India/China. Nosotros , como ha pasado desde el final de la última gran guerra, nos tendremos que conformar con ser los mandados obedientes de los anglos, sin materias primas ni tecnología propia, sin capacidad de decisión. Simples caniches.
Y a pesar de que ahora el foco de atención está en Rusia y en Putin, que nadie se despiste: el golpe final, lo de volver a pasarlas putas en Europa, si sucede, no vendrá de ahí, el jaque mate nos lo dará China, sin disparar una bala.


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

En Kiev se llevó a cabo un ataque con misiles en la planta llamada Artem.

La empresa produjo misiles de aviación y antitanques, incluidos los complejos Stugna.


----------



## Burbujístico (15 Mar 2022)

Como ya se comentó en Burbuja, los Chechenos inician las decapitaciones de miembros de Azov en Mariupol.

Enviat des del meu POCOPHONE F1 usant Tapatalk


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (15 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Estoy oyendo a un tipo en la COPE, que se supone que es un experto y solo dice lo mismo que llevan diciendo desde que empezó esto, coño es como un discurso que les han incrustado a todos en la cabeza, ni una coma distinta, ni una frase con otros significado, todos dicen lo mismo y eso es imposible a no ser que estén leyendo un guión impuesto por otros.



El argumentario es el mismo para todos los medios de comunicación de España, todos tienen la misma línea editorial.

Democracia y libertad de expresión.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (15 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La gente en Rusia es igual a la de otros lugares. No veo nada de lo que dices, nada.
> 
> Eso conmigo no cuela.



No, no es igual.

Estan educados en el MIEDO.

Es una de las peores cosas psicologicas que le puedes hacer a un niño. De eso deriva gran parte del problema.


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

*Ahora mismo: Suenan sirenas antiaéreas en Nikolaev y Pervomaisk!*


----------



## agarcime (15 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Los primeros ministros de Polonia, República Checa y Eslovenia viajan a Kiev en tren



En tren? me huelo algo raro


----------



## capitán almeida (15 Mar 2022)

Burbujístico dijo:


> Como ya se comentó en Burbuja, los Chechenos inician las decapitaciones de miembros de Azov en Mariupol.
> 
> Enviat des del meu POCOPHONE F1 usant Tapatalk



Deberían clavarlas en picas y rodar un buen video, que los asesinos sepan su destino


----------



## computer_malfuction (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> No, no es igual.
> 
> Estan educados en el MIEDO.
> 
> Es una de las peores cosas psicologicas que le puedes hacer a un niño. De eso deriva gran parte del problema.



Por suerte aquí tenemos niñes  

Perdón por el off topic, no he podido evitar resistirme, pueden seguir ustedes


----------



## capitán almeida (15 Mar 2022)

Yo a favor de decapitar, trocear y hacer un buen shaslik


----------



## golden graham (15 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> No, no es igual.
> 
> Estan educados en el MIEDO.
> 
> Es una de las peores cosas psicologicas que le puedes hacer a un niño. De eso deriva gran parte del problema.



aqui de eso de miedo no tenemos, pones la tele y es todo alegria y buen rollo


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (15 Mar 2022)

decapitar por decapitar es tontería, si juegan a los bolos con sus cabezas lo apruebo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Un dron ruso KUB-BLA fabricado por ZALA cayó cerca de Kiev.

A juzgar por las baterías, el dispositivo pertenece a la primera serie de drones de este tipo: las versiones posteriores ya vienen con un monobloque.


----------



## NoRTH (15 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> No, no es igual.
> 
> Estan educados en el MIEDO.
> 
> Es una de las peores cosas psicologicas que le puedes hacer a un niño. De eso deriva gran parte del problema.




en Europa con el covid se respiraba LI BER TAD !! 


GABALLEROOOO LE VOY A PROPONER PAR SANCION GABALLERO!!

VAGUNATE IMBECIL ( EN PRIME TIME EN LA SECTA ) !!



UE : LA UNION DE LOS PERDEDORES


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Según he leido en telegram se desplazan en tren. Como siempre, como todo esto, con pinzas.


----------



## ussser (15 Mar 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> Precio de la gasofa en rusia 0,45 céntimos
> En España, en los 2,00€ ...disfruten lo otanizado



Las sanciones funcionan.


----------



## tomasjos (15 Mar 2022)

Traidor a España es todo aquel que apoye el liberalismo anglosajón - cultural, económico , social, filosofico, político y de costumbres- y esas personas tendrán que emigrar a la anglosfera cuando esto termine si quieren vivir en ese sistema, y si quieren quedarse aquí tienen que asumir que, si ocupan puestos de preeminencia desde donde actúan en favor de la influencia anglo los tendrán que abandonar - si son directores de instituto volver al aula , si son altos funcionarios que ocupa cargos políticos volver al puesto de funcionario que sacaron y ser trasladados a una oficina sin influencia alguna, si son empresarios, tendrán que ver sus empresas compradas por empresarios francofilos o germanofilos o bien asumir la nueva situación y cambiar de bando, etc...-


----------



## midelburgo (15 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si ese avance para cercar Krivoi Rog se confirma, los rusos no se van a conformar con llegar al rio Dnieper y la costa hasta Odessa, no hay posible alto el fuego sin la revocacion de las sanciones economicas usanas y europeas, a Ucrania como estado independiente, le quedan dos telediarios.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 983943
> 
> ...



Como los ucranios no se rindan rapido yo creo que el objetivo es unir el exclave de Transnistria a Rusia, y eso dejaria en el aire la provincia al oeste de Odessa, Budja o como se lleme.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Mar 2022)

Le han puesto música al bombardeo, están fatal.


----------



## tomasjos (15 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Según he leido en telegram se desplazan en tren. Como siempre, como todo esto, con pinzas.



Justificar un casus belli si pasa algo


----------



## arriondas (15 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> No, no es igual.
> 
> Estan educados en el MIEDO.
> 
> Es una de las peores cosas psicologicas que le puedes hacer a un niño. De eso deriva gran parte del problema.



No, no lo están. 

Manda huevos que alguien de un país donde el "Virgencita que me quede como estoy", el "no llames mucho la atención", el "no digas una palabra más alta que otra" ha sido la norma, diga que Rusia es un país educado en el miedo.


----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> No como aquí, donde las RATAS TRAIDORAS de turno campan a sus anchas con su propaganda prorrusa sin que nada les ocurra. Prueba de que Occidente es superior moralmente al gobierno ruso liberticida de mierda.



Un poco multi, no rick?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Mar 2022)

En tren van en tren....de momento


----------



## Rafl Eg (15 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Es el país mas parecido a Corea del norte. Solo tienes que ver las imagenes de como se llevan a la gente por poner una pancarta o protestar, las sanciones de carcel por opinar....



Las comparaciones hay que hacerlas con paises que estén en la misma situación, es decir, en guerra.

Pon una pancarta en la muy democrática Ucrania en contra de la línea pro-ukra/anti-rusa, a ver lo que te pasa.. (y no de ahora, desde el 2014)


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Los funcionarios del departamento de policía de Volnovakha se pasaron al lado de la República - Ministerio del Interior de la RPD


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (15 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Deberían clavarlas en picas y rodar un buen video, que los asesinos sepan su destino



Que humanitarios los chechenos. Decapitación muerte rápida.

Donde queda aquella tradicción ancestral de hervirlos en grandes marmitas o ," rellenarlos" con plomo fundido.


----------



## midelburgo (15 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Han sacado a los chavales del instituto, y les han dado un Ak 47 y unas rodilleras. ¿Para que? Ya digo que est empieza a parecer Alemania 1945, solo que no se sabe donde esta el Führer.


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Es ver el vaso medio lleno, verdad?

El Kremlin no está de acuerdo con las palabras de Jen Psaki sobre el “colapso de la economía” de Rusia: atraviesa dificultades, pero también son oportunidades de desarrollo y mayor independencia.


----------



## arriondas (15 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Las comparaciones hay que hacerlas con paises que estén en la misma situación, es decir, en guerra.
> 
> Pon una pancarta en la muy democrática Ucrania en contra de la línea pro-ukra/anti-rusa, a ver lo que te pasa.. (y no de ahora, desde el 2014)



Pues que iba de cabeza a la página de Myrotvorets. Buscad en la Wiki de qué va esa página...


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Casi dos pelotones de T-80 capturados por los ucranianos. Parece que los rusos están teniendo problemas con el barro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Eso de donde lo sacas? ¿De Hazañas Belicas de Boixcar? No tienes ni puta idea de la Operación Taifun, Taifun comienza el 1º de octubre de 1941 coincidiendo con la Raspuntiza pero esta no detiene un ápice el avance de los 3 ejércitos panzer hacia Moscú. Lo que detuvo a Hitler y provocó su derrota estratégica fué la falta de reservas de todo tipo, tanto en tropas como en combustible, el 5 de diciembre tenia a todo el ejército en linea, no disponia de una sola división en reserva.


----------



## McNulty (15 Mar 2022)

agarcime dijo:


> En tren? me huelo algo raro



Muy rara esa noticia sí. Intento numero 545 de subir la moral ucranaina. A 30km los rusos de kiev.... no sé rick. Ojo si es verdad chapeau por la valentía.


----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Wein (15 Mar 2022)

Hoy hay reunión. Los iranies van a ver que les pueden sacar a los rusos en armamento y en el tema siria Arabia Saudí, o harán como hacía rusia, apoyar moralmente.

Cuando Trump sancionó a Irán Rusia dijo que iba a comprar 500.000 barriles diarios a Irán y venderlo ellos en el mercado. Si se ha hecho o no lo sabrá Irán yo apostaría que no.

El aliado de Iran
Arabia Saudí y Rusia estrechan lazos militares

Rusia ofrece a Arabia Saudí armamento para hacer frente a la amenaza de los drones


----------



## El Promotor (15 Mar 2022)

El obsoleto ejercito de Putin está formado por soldados-niño haciendo la mili y, además, muertos de hambre.

*Rusia pide a China blindados, drones, misiles y comida preenvasada para alimentar a los soldados*

*









*

Broootaaal.






@Guillotin @Burbujo II @Nico @Chapa de la Buena @_Mickey_Mouse_ @Fauna iberica @Tierra Azul @Edge2 @Castellano @delhierro @Casino @FernandoIII @Azog el Profanador @McNulty @Chapa de la Buena @Michael_Knight @HDR @Furymundo @eljusticiero @Ernesto o lo otro @Scardanelli @visaman @arriondas @Fígaro @tomasjos @Indignado @Dr Polux @Paddy McAloon @Guanotopía


----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Le han puesto música al bombardeo, están fatal.



Está fatal el que lo ha puesto


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Mar 2022)

En el tiempo total estoy de acuerdo, hasta el 15 Mayo mínimo, en el orden no, pero es otro análisis:

Actualmente, muchos se preguntan cómo se desarrollará el conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania y están tratando de encontrar una respuesta, escribe el experto turco Gursel Tokmakoglu para Politik Merkez. 


Les presentaré un posible plan para la operación de Rusia en Ucrania.

- dice el experto.

Llamó la atención sobre el hecho de que Rusia ha concentrado 9 ejércitos alrededor de Ucrania, con un número total de más de 100 mil personas, la mayoría de las cuales ya se encuentran en territorio ucraniano. La aviación rusa domina el aire, realizando entre 170 y 210 salidas por día. Al mismo tiempo, la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania solo puede realizar de 2 a 5 salidas por día. El Mar de Azov está bajo el control total de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF. Hay barcos y submarinos de la Armada rusa en el Mar Negro, bloqueando la costa ucraniana.

Según el análisis, el posible plan de la campaña militar rusa incluye cuatro fases (etapas). En general, tomará de dos a tres meses completarlo. Se adjuntó a la publicación un mapa correspondiente al plano, en el que están marcados todos los detalles.



*En la primera etapa, las* Fuerzas Armadas de RF deberían tomar Donbass y todos los territorios desde Kharkov y el sur hasta Crimea bajo control total. Los principales objetivos son Zaporozhye y Dnepropetrovsk. Este paso tardará de 2 a 3 semanas en completarse.

*La segunda etapa* prevé la captura de Nikolaev y Odessa, donde no solo pueden participar las fuerzas terrestres, sino también la Armada rusa. Esto tomará otras 2 semanas. Después de eso, Ucrania quedará aislada no solo del Mar de Azov, sino también privada del acceso al Mar Negro. Al mismo tiempo, no se puede descartar que esta etapa pueda implementarse simultáneamente con la primera.

*La tercera etapa* prevé la toma bajo control de Poltava, Cherkasy, Kremenchug, Krivoy Rog. Por lo tanto, toda la parte central de Ucrania debe quedar bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa. Esto podría llevar otras 3 semanas, con el apoyo aéreo adecuado.

*La cuarta etapa* consiste en la captura de Kiev y el avance de las tropas rusas a lo largo de la línea Korosten-Zhitomir hacia el sur hasta Vinnitsa y la frontera con Moldavia y Transnistria. Esto debería tomar de 4 a 6 semanas.

Pero hay una característica: la capital de Ucrania es una gran metrópolis, donde vivían recientemente 5 millones de personas. Por lo tanto, es imposible predecir cuánto durarán las hostilidades allí. En Kiev mismo, todo puede durar más de 3 meses, resumió un experto de Turquía.

Les recordamos que el 24 de febrero comenzó la operación militar especial rusa para desnazificar y desmilitarizar el territorio ucraniano.


----------



## visaman (15 Mar 2022)

bueno una cosa es cierta el ruso es un idioma echo para describir y discutir la tragedia.

por eso no me imagino como serán las conversaciones de alcoba en ruso, imagino que ahí ellas serán pasivas y el macho en este caso Putin exigirá y obtendrá lo que quiere


----------



## tomasjos (15 Mar 2022)

Los planes de los intelectuales occidentales de moda para Rusia 
Mapa étnico de Rusia
Lo buscan y mucho, la división y explotación de Rusia. Eso es un casus belli, de ahí viene todo esto. 
Los anglos quieren los recursos de Rusia a cualquier precio, y miedo me da que lo consigan.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Mar 2022)

Una delegación del Consejo Europeo, representada por los Primeros Ministros de Polonia, la República Checa y Eslovenia, viaja a Kiev en tren. Llevan un "paquete específico de apoyo" para Ucrania.

Esto fue informado por RBC-Ucrania con referencia a la oficina de Twitter del Primer Ministro polaco.

Se informa que hace aproximadamente una hora el tren cruzó la frontera polaco-ucraniana con Mateusz Morawiecki (primer ministro de Polonia), Peter Fiala (primer ministro de la República Checa), Janez Janša (primer ministro de Eslovenia) y Jaroslav Kaczynski (vicepresidente Primer Ministro de Seguridad de Polonia).

También se informa que la delegación se reunirá con el presidente Vladimir Zelensky y el primer ministro Denis Shmygal. La visita tardó muchos días en prepararse, pero se mantuvo en secreto. La decisión final se tomó en la Cumbre de Versalles


----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)

Brutal vídeo de lo duro que es sin bombardeo masivo


----------



## Bubi (15 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> No, no es igual.
> 
> Estan educados en el MIEDO.
> 
> Es una de las peores cosas psicologicas que le puedes hacer a un niño. De eso deriva gran parte del problema.



tienes razón en occidente no educan en el miedo, te lo meten de adulto por vía doble


DOS AÑOS ACCOJONANDO CON LA PANDEMIIA POR TODOS LOS MEDIOS POSIBLES

Que una cosa es concienciar lo que lo veo muy bien si hay un problema sanitario pero los niños rusos no han tenido que estar 40 dias encerrada en casa como mi hija a los 2 añitos, porque era "supercontagiadora" y luego resultó que no, que los niños tiene poca carga viral


que por suerte estando embarazada de 7 meses podía sacarla a comprar que la poli no me preguntaba con el bombo y la niña de la mano

ahora nos meten miedo a la guerra nuclear, hasta simuladores hay pro la red

hubo un tiempo en que si veías a un tipo sospechosamente moro tenias que estar acojonada

a las mujeres nos acojonan tanto por los medios que debemos salir con cinco sprays de defensa, porque ahora el mundo es mas peligroso que nunca, jostio que yo en los 80 tenia que limpiar el parque antes de jugar y hasta un tiroteo en según que barrios era normal pero ahora es tooood mucho mas peligroso que lo dice Ana Rosa Quintana pese a que en los 80 raaaaro era que no conocieras dos o tres cosas chungaas chungas de tu alrededr pero solo salían en una esquina y dos reglones en el caso: pero ahora no sabes si están empoderando a la mujer o infantilizandola,.

a los niños los metemos en un urna de cristal sin dejarles ni ir a la calle que les puede pasar no se sabe el que, y claro educamos ninis sin ningún tipo de bagaje, tenemos mieeedo de todo hasta el punto de tenerlo encerrado en casa con la play poniéndose gordos y como no pueden quedarse solos hasta que tiene los huevos negros los metemos en tantas extraescolares que secuestramos su infancia cuando deberían estar gastando suela en el parque

Miedo

miedo

miedo

mas miedo

me recuerda a cuando Michael Moore, que puede gustar mas o mensos pero a veces hace análisis muy acertados, describía al hombre blanco americano como un ser siempre asustado que vive con 4 escopetas y diez cerrojos esperando que el negro malo venga a atcarlo y como los medios manejan ese miedo, aquí nos acojonan con otras cosas y nos dominan igual

no hay sociedad mas asustada que la occidental. vivimos en el lugar mas seguro y tranquilo de la historia de europa pero oyeeee siempre tenemos miedo a algo y si no existe se lo inventan


----------



## Ricardiano (15 Mar 2022)

Ya sé, ya sé...es un ruso otanico y demás. 

Pero comenta cosas interesantes. Y que me parece que tienen sentido. Especialmente por qué el ejercito ruso tiene que ser débil para no convertirse en un contrapeso, o una amenaza, a la estructura de poder que controla Rusia.




> Why Russian army is so weak?
> 
> When Russia invaded, experts thought it'd win in 24-72 hours. Two weeks later the war's still going. How come? On paper Russian superiority's overwhelming
> 
> ...



No puedo subir todo el hilo porque es demasiado largo. Se puede leer aquí:









Thread by @kamilkazani on Thread Reader App


@kamilkazani: Why Russian army is so weak? When Russia invaded, experts thought it'd win in 24-72 hours. Two weeks later the war's still going. How come? On paper Russian superiority's overwhelming Although Russia p...…




threadreaderapp.com







https://twitter.com/kamilkazani


----------



## Egam (15 Mar 2022)

agarcime dijo:


> En tren? me huelo algo raro



Y que llevarán con ellos?
Espero que no sean tan estúpidos de llevar más mercenarios y armamento en ese tren...


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> En el tiempo total estoy de acuerdo, hasta el 15 Mayo mínimo, en el orden no, pero es otro análisis:
> 
> Actualmente, muchos se preguntan cómo se desarrollará el conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania y están tratando de encontrar una respuesta, escribe el experto turco Gursel Tokmakoglu para Politik Merkez.
> 
> ...



Yo calculaba de 3 a 5 meses básicamente viendo el desarrollo de los nudos logísticos. Además algunos hitos se han retrasado debido a que muchas brigadas ucras se han atrincherado en ciudades + escudos humanos, etc.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Mar 2022)

Ataque aéreos en casi todas las ciudades ucraina


----------



## Rafl Eg (15 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> El obsoleto ejercito de Putin está formado por soldados-niño haciendo la mili y, además, muertos de hambre.
> 
> *Rusia pide a China blindados, drones, misiles y comida preenvasada para alimentar a los soldados*
> 
> ...



Siempre ponéis la misma foto del primer día cuando cualquiera iba de "camping" por ucrania.


----------



## computer_malfuction (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

*Estados Unidos a menudo crea y difunde información falsa, lo cual es poco profesional e inmoral por no decir irresponsable. Por lo tanto, solo desacreditan aún más a Estados Unidos en el mundo: el portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de China, Zhao Lijian*


----------



## filets (15 Mar 2022)

Desde que cayó el misil en *Ха́рьков* no se ha vuelto a oir nada de los internacionales
¿Donde esta Wali, el mejor sniper del MUNDO?






¿Que sabemos de Anastasia Lenna, la modelo guerrera?


----------



## Dylan Leary (15 Mar 2022)

The Security Service of Ukraine has detained a hacker who provided the occupiers with mobile communications in Ukraine

With this collaborator, the enemy:
▪ made anonymous phone calls from Russia to the mobile phones of the invaders in Ukraine;
▪ sent SMS to Ukrainian security officers and civil servants with proposals to surrender and side with the occupiers;
▪ passed commands and instructions to advanced groups of Russian invaders.

According to the SBU, up to a thousand calls were made through this hacker in one day. Many of them are from the top leadership of the enemy army.

The collaborator has been detained so far, all his equipment has been confiscated. The attacker was declared a suspect.

He will be held accountable for all the severity of the law. Because on it is the blood of tens or even hundreds of killed Ukrainians.

We continue to work! Glory to Ukraine!


----------



## LIRDISM (15 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> En el tiempo total estoy de acuerdo, hasta el 15 Mayo mínimo, en el orden no, pero es otro análisis:
> 
> Actualmente, muchos se preguntan cómo se desarrollará el conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania y están tratando de encontrar una respuesta, escribe el experto turco Gursel Tokmakoglu para Politik Merkez.
> 
> ...



No creo que sean 9 ejércitos, son cuerpos de ejércitos y no todos tienen sus unidades completas.


----------



## midelburgo (15 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Ir en avión? me parece que no es el mejor medio ahora mismo
> 
> Los primeros ministros de #Polonia , # República Checa y #Eslovenia visitarán #Kyiv / #Ucrania hoy, tienen la intención de reunirse con #Zelensky , informa el gobierno polaco
> 
> ...



Que putada. Van a hacer que Zelenski salga de su agujero y tenga que ir corriendo a Kiev.


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

filets dijo:


> Desde que cayó el misil en *Ха́рьков* no se ha vuelto a oir nada de los internacionales
> ¿Donde esta Wali, el mejor sniper del MUNDO?
> 
> 
> ¿Que sabemos de Anastasia Lenna, la modelo guerrera?



De ella poca cosa, admitió que todo eso era postureo y que únicamente es aficionada al airsoft
y que luchasen los hombres por eso de la igualdá de gènaro y tal

Lo de wali tiene mala pinta, ¿Dónde está Wali?


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Mar 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Desde no sé donde se ha dejado caer que China ha "facilitado" armamento a Rusia.



Según la Grisú, un funcinario "no identificado" del Departamento de Estado lo ha filtrado a la prensa afin.


----------



## Salamandra (15 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Estados Unidos a menudo crea y difunde información falsa, lo cual es poco profesional e inmoral por no decir irresponsable. Por lo tanto, solo desacreditan aún más a Estados Unidos en el mundo: el portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de China, Zhao Lijian*



Están charlatanes los chinos...¿será porque serían demasiadas sanciones?


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (15 Mar 2022)

MARIUPOL. LA LIBERACIÓN DE LA CIUDAD ES PROGRESIVA.

Sin fechas ni plazos. Estamos avanzando, pero hay dos empresas gigantes en la ciudad: Ilyich Iron and Steel Works (14.000 empleados) y Azavstal (10.000).

Es difícil luchar en una ciudad, pero en una fábrica es 10 veces más difícil: es oscuro, rincones, sótanos, talleres abarrotados, pasillos estrechos, miles de habitaciones... La planta de Ilich en las afueras aún no está el nuestro, simplemente se dieron cuenta de los enfoques.

El enemigo está bien armado, magníficamente preparado, sin prisas, dueño de sí mismo, usa tácticas de batalla de filigrana en la ciudad. Estos están lejos de ser niños. Estamos esperando poderosos ataques aéreos y astutos proyectiles y bombas. La población se ha ido. Finalmente. Personas aturdidas, hambrientas, congeladas, con las que el enemigo no trata particularmente.

Aquí están las tomas en las que nosotros y el grupo de asalto del Ministerio del Interior de la RPD caemos en una trampa de fuego: el fuego y las minas AGS nos detienen, estamos tratando de retroceder, un francotirador nos detiene. Estamos en garrapatas. Bueno, nos las arreglamos para zambullirnos en el patio. Nuestros hombres también son muy, muy experimentados y entrenados.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dylan Leary (15 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> De ella poca cosa, admitió que todo eso era postureo y que únicamente es aficionada al airsoft
> y que luchasen los hombres por eso de la igualdá de gènaro y tal
> 
> Lo de wali tiene mala pinta, ¿Dónde está Wali?



Cuando acabe la guerra se sabrá, es un francotirador no un youtuber.


----------



## Nicors (15 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Soberana otano estupidez.
> 
> Iraq, Afganistán, Yugoslavia,...



Hasta los cojones ya, al ignore promotor de genocidas.


----------



## MagicPep (15 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Que putada. Van a hacer que Zelenski salga de su agujero y tenga que ir corriendo a Kiev.



la guerra esta tan ... no se como decirlo... que hasta lo mismo es la verdadera operacion para sacar a Zelesnski de Kiev

vaya q UK y USA han dicho q ellos no van a mandar ni SAS ni SEALS ni pollas en vinagre

y se han creado esta operacion, evidentemente no han puesto a Borrell por cenizo


----------



## alfonbass (15 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Los planes de los intelectuales occidentales de moda para Rusia
> Mapa étnico de Rusia
> Lo buscan y mucho, la división y explotación de Rusia. Eso es un casus belli, de ahí viene todo esto.
> Los anglos quieren los recursos de Rusia a cualquier precio, y miedo me da que lo consigan.




A ver, Rusia es el país del mundo con más diversidad "etnica", si se abre ese melón para justificar a "los rusos de Ucrania", se debería hacerlo con todo...o es que insinuas que alguien de Yakutia no debe ser tenido en cuenta en cuanto a su opinión....?


----------



## El Promotor (15 Mar 2022)

LOL.






@Casino @Ernesto o lo otro @dabuti @Chapa de la Buena @Gonzalor @Burbujo II @Indignado @keylargof @Nico @Nefersen @eljusticiero @_LoKy_ @filets @Edge2 @elena francis @Archimanguina @FULANITODETALYCUAL @AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS @Plasteriano @Fígaro @Nut @Julc @Don Juan de Austria @Archibald @HDR @Scardanelli @Bubi @Ricardiano @Libre Libre Quiero Ser


----------



## Vilux (15 Mar 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Tambien hablo de esos casos. No te montes pajas mentales, a Putin el derecho internacional se la pela.



Normal, es de idiotas respetar reglas del juego que solo se te aplican a ti.


----------



## Dylan Leary (15 Mar 2022)

The prime ministers of Poland, the Czech Republic and Slovenia will visit today (https://tsn.ua/ato/prem-yeri-polsch...-zustrich-iz-ukrayinskim-kerivnictvom-2009752 .html) Kyiv and will meet with the Prime Minister of Ukraine Denis Shmygal and the President of Ukraine Volodymyr Zelensky.

According to available information, the delegation will include Polish Prime Minister Mateusz Morawiecki, Deputy Prime Minister Jaroslav Kaczynski, Czech Prime Minister Petro Fiala and Prime Minister


----------



## Fauna iberica (15 Mar 2022)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> Te imaginas a Pdr yendo? Ni de coña, la prueba es como salio pitando con una simple alarma de nada



Lastima no les hubieran tirado un misilazo a esa patulea de asesinos.


----------



## Bartleby (15 Mar 2022)

Es curioso como dentro de la propia Unión Europea, da la sensación, que los países que en su momento pertenecieron a esa Europa del otro lado del telón de acero, la liderada por la URSS, tienen bastante más ganas de bronca, mientras que la Europa occidental, es más prudente en ese aspecto y preocupada por las repercusiones económicas que se van a derivar del conflicto.


----------



## golden graham (15 Mar 2022)

filets dijo:


> Desde que cayó el misil en *Ха́рьков* no se ha vuelto a oir nada de los internacionales
> ¿Donde esta Wali, el mejor sniper del MUNDO?
> 
> 
> ...



estan con el fantasa de kiev y spiderman


----------



## Argentium (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## mecaweto (15 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Eh voilà...Hezbola



¿Hezbolá? Eso son palabras mayores. La cosa se anima.


----------



## alfonbass (15 Mar 2022)

Bubi dijo:


> tienes razón en occidente no educan en el miedo, te lo meten de adulto por vía doble
> 
> 
> DOS AÑOS ACCOJONANDO CON LA PANDEMIIA POR TODOS LOS MEDIOS POSIBLES
> ...




En "occidente" ese "miedo" te lo meten los periodistas que ni son listos ni se le espera, pero es que su única manera de llegar es llamando la atención...otra cosa es que tu te lo creas...ahí ya....

Lo que está feo es poner leyes desde el estado (ojo, que también ocurre aquí) por lo que te puedan meter en la carcelo por una puta opinión....


----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)

.  China advierte que cualquier intento de reprimirla "fracasará"


----------



## porconsiguiente (15 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Los chinos han visto que mientras no rompan el tandem De "somos todos los países" no pueden crecer. En cuanto crecen los capan. Si pueden nadar y salvar la ropa (Mantener Rusia y con ello tranquilidad en su frontera terrestre, nadarán y salvarán la ropa.
> 
> Si pinta mundo multipolar están muy bien preparados con los rusos y su area de influencia. Con eso debilitan a los países ricos qaue sólo por ser ricos son los matones del grupo.
> 
> ...



Es que estamos en una partida de ajedrez mundial y la partida no ha llegado ni a la mitad, sólo han caído algunos peones, tienen que caer torres, caballos y alfiles.
Si estamos así con los peones, imagínate como estaremos cuando caiga una reina o alguien diga "jaque".
Las cosas en palacio van despacio, como ya dije en algún post anterior:

Tiempos oscuros y difíciles nos aguardan. Pronto deberemos elegir entre lo que es correcto y lo que es fácil.


----------



## computer_malfuction (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Informatico77 (15 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Un poco multi, no rick?



Me acusas de multinick? Alguna prueba ? O llamo a la buambulancia por el ZASCA que te acabas de comer ?


----------



## Señor X (15 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Mas desinformación
> A saber de quien serán? aquí dicen que son de los rusos
> 
> Posiciones de artillería de ocupantes capturadas cerca de Nikolaev Fuerzas de defensa de Ucrania
> ...



Esa artillería es ucraniana. Los rusos no han metido ese tipo de artilleria sino autopropulsada. Otro tema es que los rusos hubiesen capturado esa artillería en un punto A, la hubiesen remolcado al B, la dejan allí, y ahora esos dicen que es artilleria rusa, pero no, es ucraniana, 100% seguro. Pueden decir, como mucho, que acaban de recuperar su propia artilleria. Todo un éxito.


----------



## Scardanelli (15 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Es curioso como dentro de la propia Unión Europea, da la sensación, que los países que en su momento pertenecieron a esa Europa del otro lado del telón de acero, la liderada por la URSS, tienen bastante más ganas de bronca, mientras que la Europa occidental, es más prudente en ese aspecto y preocupada por las repercusiones económicas que se van a derivar del conflicto.



Lo que sucede es que conocen mejor como funcionan los criminales turcochinos. Tienen 4 décadas de aprendizaje.


----------



## Informatico77 (15 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Es curioso como dentro de la propia Unión Europea, da la sensación, que los países que en su momento pertenecieron a esa Europa del otro lado del telón de acero, la liderada por la URSS, tienen bastante más ganas de bronca, mientras que la Europa occidental, es más prudente en ese aspecto y preocupada por las repercusiones económicas que se van a derivar del conflicto.



No creo que tengan ganas de bronca. Igual es que saben tratar al ruso mejor que nosotros y creen que lo que hay que hacer es marcarle bien la rayita roja al genocida Putin para que sepa que habrá destrucción mutua asegurada si sobrepasa esa línea.


----------



## Billy Ray (15 Mar 2022)

¿Nuevo Eje Moscú, Pekín, Teherán?

_Aquellas personas que creen que esto es un colapso diseñado no ven que la demolición económica de Occidente está acelerando el nacimiento del eje euroasiático multipolar. Es por eso que Occidente pasó la última década tratando de evitar su colapso, porque una vez que lo ha hecho, el mundo multipolar lo reemplaza. _



¿Añadir Delhi y Ankara?

Le crecen los enanos al globalismo, de eso no cabe duda.


----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> Me acusas de multinick? Alguna prueba ? O llamo a la buambulancia por el ZASCA que te acabas de comer ?



1 mensaje cada 13 días y así durante 12 años.

Menudo jeta


----------



## pirivi-parava (15 Mar 2022)

MagicPep dijo:


> la guerra esta tan ... no se como decirlo... que hasta lo mismo es la verdadera operacion para sacar a Zelesnski de Kiev
> 
> vaya q UK y USA han dicho q ellos no van a mandar ni SAS ni SEALS ni pollas en vinagre
> 
> y se han creado esta operacion, evidentemente no han puesto a Borrell por cenizo



Igual lo meten en el maletero del Falcon y lo sacan de allí


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Es curioso como dentro de la propia Unión Europea, da la sensación, que los países que en su momento pertenecieron a esa Europa del otro lado del telón de acero, la liderada por la URSS, tienen bastante más ganas de bronca, mientras que la Europa occidental, es más prudente en ese aspecto y preocupada por las repercusiones económicas que se van a derivar del conflicto.



Todos esos países que quieren bronca están subvencionados por la UE, mientras que los aportadores netos a la UE son los más precavidos…cuestión de mirar la realidad de una forma u otra…


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (15 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Estoy oyendo a un tipo en la COPE, que se supone que es un experto y solo dice lo mismo que llevan diciendo desde que empezó esto, coño es como un discurso que les han incrustado a todos en la cabeza, ni una coma distinta, ni una frase con otros significado, todos dicen lo mismo y eso es imposible a no ser que estén leyendo un guión impuesto por otros.



Recordad cómo desde hace mucho los medios vienen haciendo esto pero con otras cosas, como cuando, de un día para otro, todos los medios de comunicación del país, ya sean cadenas televisivas o periódicos, empezaron a hablar al unísono de

- migrantes, en vez de inmigrantes ilegales
- violencia machista, en vez de violencia doméstica
- resiliencia, en vez de miseria
- menas, en vez de inmigrantes ilegales que además son delincuentes juveniles mantenidos por todos y con sus padres vivitos y en Marruecos
- etc.

Amén de los silencios sobre determinados temas, que son justamente los problemas reales, ya sean sociales o económicos, pero de los que apenas se habla en ningún lado. En parte el espectáculo de los medios es para llenar todo de ruido y tapar las cosas importantes.

Seguro hay muchos más ejemplos pero eso es lo que me ha venido ahora mismo a la cabeza. Se trata de la clásica manipulación que consiste en cambiar unas palabras por otras para evitar las connotaciones que las antiguas tenían y poner otras connotaciones en su lugar, lo que aquí en el foro llamamos como neolengua. La connotación de una palabra es lo más importante, ya que nos indica de manera inconsciente si algo es malo o bueno.

Pues eso, que los medios ya hace muuuchos años estaban completamente vendidos, ¿sino por qué creéis que se le empezó a dar tanta cobertura y bombo al coletas? Hacen y deshacen a su antojo porque saben que la gente es muy borrega y muy fácil de manipular.


----------



## EGO (15 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Es curioso como dentro de la propia Unión Europea, da la sensación, que los países que en su momento pertenecieron a esa Europa del otro lado del telón de acero, la liderada por la URSS, tienen bastante más ganas de bronca, mientras que la Europa occidental, es más prudente en ese aspecto y preocupada por las repercusiones económicas que se van a derivar del conflicto.



Quedaron vacunados contra Rusia.

Ellos saben muy bien las miserias que se pasan cuando dejas que ese pueblo disgenesico se apropie de tu pais.


----------



## Triyuga (15 Mar 2022)

No es cuestion de izquierdas o derechas, es cuestion del bien o el mal:


*Se desconocen las exigencias de Rusia para sumarse al gran reinicio y entrar en el marco de la Agenda 2030*






Por Magdalena del Amo*.-
Los libros de historia no relatan el origen o las causas reales de las guerras, lo cual nos hace vivir en la ignorancia hasta que a través de análisis más independientes y panorámicos descubrimos la verdadera intrahistoria de los hechos. Franklin Delano Roosevelt decía que “en política –y las guerras lo son—, nada es casual. Si algo sucede, estad seguros de que se planeó así”.
A propósito de las guerras, Julian Assange decía hace unos días en una entrevista que el problema número uno de la sociedad es la ignorancia y criticaba a las organizaciones creadoras de noticias falsas y a los medios de comunicación por difundir mentiras y bulos para crear la opinión pública. Añade que casi todas las guerras de los últimos cincuenta años fueron debidas a las mentiras y tergiversaciones de los medios de comunicación. Ante la perversidad de los mass media, se plantea si no estaríamos mejor sin ellos. No podemos estar más de acuerdo y así lo llevamos manifestando desde hace años.

Los grupos encuestadores juegan un importante papel en el proyecto de manipulación a gran escala, según interese a “los señores que tras bambalinas mueven los hilos”. Así, en cuanto a política, finanzas, energía y otras cuestiones de interés internacional, las encuestas que publican las grandes empresas de comunicación, como la Fox, AP, UPI, Reuters, NBC, CBS, CNN, ABC, periódicos como The New York Times, The Wall Street Journal, The Washington Post, The Financial Times y revistas como Time, Newsweek o The Economist marcan la pauta sin que el ciudadano sospeche lo más mínimo. Como asegura el exagente del MI6, John Coleman, “mucho de lo que leemos en los periódicos ha sido aprobado por las compañías de demoscopia. […] Lo que vemos es lo que los encuestadores creen que debemos ver. A esto se le llama creación de la opinión pública”. Estos grupos, por medio de sus muchas estrategias tienen la capacidad de moldear la opinión de los ciudadanos en cuestión de semanas o incluso de días.

William Randolf Hearst es un nombre que, posiblemente, a muchos no les diga nada; pero si decimos Ciudadano Kane, enseguida aparecerá en nuestra mente la figura del extravagante y corrupto dueño del periódico, que tan magistralmente interpretó Orson Wells, dando vida a Charles Foster Kane, una copia de ficción de Hearst, propietario de la mayor cadena de periódicos de Estados Unidos.

En Ciudadano Kane, el dibujante enviado a la isla de Cuba para informar del conflicto tras el hundimiento del Maine, al ver que todo estaba en calma y que no había ninguna noticia sobresaliente, llamó a su jefe y le dijo que, dado que allí no ocurría nada, deseaba volver. Es entonces cuando el magnate profiere las palabras que a todos nos dejaron estupefactos cuando las oímos por primera vez: “Envíame imágenes y yo haré la guerra”. Eso era película, pero muestra la realidad, y de eso sabemos mucho hoy.

La prensa siempre jugó un importante papel propagandístico en la formación de la opinión pública, en la actualidad, con técnicas mucho más sofisticadas. El hundimiento del Maine, los incidentes del golfo de Tonkin, Pearl Harbor, la primera y la segunda guerra mundial, la subida de Hitler al poder, la guerra del Vietnam, la muerte del presidente Kennedy y otros magnicidios, las Torres Gemelas, el 11-M, la guerra de Irak, la de Siria o la reciente pandemia, de la que aún no hemos salido, tienen lecturas muy distintas cuando se dispone de las piezas para montar el fresco.

A los pueblos no les gustan las guerras. Es uno de los terrores grabados en el inconsciente colectivo de la humanidad, a la altura del hambre y los desastres naturales. Los ciudadanos nunca apoyarían una guerra de no ser víctimas de una campaña de manipulación previa, con sesiones posteriores de refuerzo. En el conflicto Rusia-Ucrania están empleando la misma dinámica de la pandemia. Mentiras y tergiversaciones, apoyadas con escenas de otros tiempos y lugares e imágenes creadas con programas de animación. Relatos preestablecidos con los cuales los contadores de noticias y los tertulianos de turno –hablantes de todo y expertos en nada— intoxican y polarizan al personal.

En el caso que nos ocupa, la polarización es total. Se nos muestra una historia de buenos y malos, al más puro estilo arquetípico de los cuentos infantiles o las “hazañas bélicas”. Desde la oficialidad se presenta a un Valdimir Putin dictador, con delirios de zar, exagente de la KGB y miembro de la Stasi, poseedor de todos los vicios y capaz de cualquier cosa. Desde la disidencia, todo lo contrario: se obvian los defectos del pasado y se ensalzan los supuestos valores del presente. Se le vende como un baluarte frente al globalismo, un defensor del cristianismo y los valores de occidente, un freno contra el Nuevo Orden Mundial. A Volodimir Zelensky se le cataloga como un pobre y comediante peón de las élites, ayudado por la OTAN. No lo negamos. En otro artículo abordaremos el tema del tráfico de bebés y las armas biológicas encontradas en Ucrania.
¿De qué lado estamos en este conflicto? De ninguno. Siempre a favor de la paz. Quienes desconfiamos de los dos bandos, queremos situarnos en un justo medio, lo más aristotélico posible. De la Unión Europea, a la que pertenecemos, no podemos esperarnos nada bueno. Basta enumerar las iniciativas de los últimos años, más en concreto las relativas a la gestión de la pandemia o, mejor dicho, a su complicidad con los entes oscuros del NOM, que consistieron principalmente en legalizar la aspersión de químicos y nanopartículas a la atmósfera por medio de aviones; la experimentación con humanos a través de las vacunas covid, que están causando miles de muertos, los encierros y los pases covid. Todo ello, a través de la Comisión, con engaño a los parlamentarios electos, a los que no se les permitió fotocopiar informes ni tomar notas. ¡Y qué decir de Estados Unidos, con un Joe Biden como representante de lo más genuino del Estado profundo, embarrado hasta la médula en temas de pederastia y otros asuntos oscuros!

Pero no por esto vamos a rendirnos ante Vladimir Putin, a quien queremos ver cuanto más lejos mejor. No por lo que fue en el pasado –todo el mundo tiene derecho a cambiar y a redimirse, sobre todo, de los errores de juventud—, sino por lo que es en el presente. No podemos defender un régimen como el de Rusia, donde las libertades brillan por su ausencia. En concreto, libertad de prensa no existe y a los periodistas disidentes se les persigue y asesina; dicho de otra manera: aparecen muertos en extrañas circunstancias. Putin no permite la existencia de medios de comunicación disidentes, ni que se investigue sobre su vida pasada o sobre sus negocios y los de su núcleo duro, todos ellos multimillonarios. Así ha conseguido su popularidad y mantenerse en el poder.

No creemos que Putin no sea globalista, como arguyen sus veneradores. Son conocidos sus contactos con Klaus Schwab y otros miembros de las élites. Pero desconocemos las exigencias de Rusia para sumarse al gran reinicio, y qué parte de la tarta global se le ha ofrecido para entrar en el marco de la Agenda 2030; más que a Rusia, hay que referirse a los intereses de Putin y de los oligarcas que llevan años ayudándole a mantenerse en el poder, ya que en este nuevo reparto del mundo, más que de países hay que hablar de corporaciones.

En cuanto a su defensa de los valores cristianos, más bien parece puro márquetin. Participar en las ceremonias y fotografiarse con los jerarcas ortodoxos no dejan de ser actos propagandísticos de cara a la galería, en un pueblo que lleva el estigma de la persecución religiosa. Enriquecerse desmedidamente por su situación de privilegio, confinar a los disidentes y a los homosexuales en campos de concentración no es muy cristiano que digamos. “Por sus frutos los conoceréis”, dice el Evangelio. Y Putin no sale muy bien parado.

Por todo ello, no podemos estar con Rusia ni con la OTAN. Siento esta polarización como una consecuencia más de quienes están al frente del tablero, jugando con sus tanques, soldaditos de carne y hueso y civiles que huyen a ninguna parte, con cuatro bártulos al hombro, sus mascotas y sus niños. Desgraciadamente, es el atrezo del conflicto, como unos meses atrás lo fueron los muertos de las residencias. No sé si a algún lector le parecerá descarnado mi análisis, pero me siento en tierra de nadie, quizá en mi propia tierra de pensamiento libre, fuera de emociones inoculadas a propósito. Sé que estoy reaccionando al contrario de lo que se espera, y eso os recomiendo. Es vital no entrar en el bucle para conservar la lucidez y la paz mental y de espíritu. Eso no quiere decir carencia de empatía o falta de solidaridad con los que sufren. Sufrimos con ellos, pero no les seguimos el juego a los torturadores.

Sigo pensando que no van a conseguir implementar su plan siniestro. Aunque, por momentos, flaqueemos y creamos que todo está perdido, no es así. En lugar de poner nuestras esperanzas en Putin o en cualquier otro líder que se presente como benefactor, confiemos en nosotros, en nuestra capacidad para la práctica del bien. Solo tenemos que decidirlo y mantenernos activos y unidos. Es hora de orar, de meditar, de conectar nuestros corazones. Lo demás vendrá solo. No conseguirán cambiar nuestra esencia mientras mantengamos la lámpara encendida y la mirada dirigida hacia la Divinidad.










Se desconocen las exigencias de Rusia para sumarse al gran reinicio y entrar en el marco de la Agenda 2030







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Mar 2022)

la era del orco comienza


----------



## kenny220 (15 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Es curioso como dentro de la propia Unión Europea, da la sensación, que los países que en su momento pertenecieron a esa Europa del otro lado del telón de acero, la liderada por la URSS, tienen bastante más ganas de bronca, mientras que la Europa occidental, es más prudente en ese aspecto y preocupada por las repercusiones económicas que se van a derivar del conflicto.



Quiza pq saben lo que es estar bajo la bota rusa


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Mar 2022)

Siempre me han interesado las guerras porque me parecen incomprensibles .

Le he dedicado muchas horas al tema con libros, documentales , búsquedas por internet … Tienen un patrón recurrente desde el principio de los tiempos :

Se matan entre sí los hombres y no las mujeres.

Las causas coyunturales de cada una son irrelevantes puesto que es muy fácil arengar a la población. De lo que se trata realmente es de matar hombres .

Se solía provocar guerras para eliminar población sometida y que no fuese un peligro para la élite dominante.

Algo así como el mito de Herodes matando a los niños , o lo que hicieron los egipcios con los hebreos ( el mito de Moisés ) …



Si como dice Sun Tzu

*" El arte de la guerra consiste en el engaño, en vencer sin luchar " 



Tendríamos que suponer que en tiempos de paz hay una guerra soterrada.



Pero si hay un referente fundamental en la parte del mundo que nos ha tocado es San Agustín de Hipona y SU GUERRA JUSTA :*



Consideraba que toda guerra es malvada y que atacar y saquear a otros estados es injusto, pero aceptaba que existe una "guerra justa" librada por una causa justa, como defender el Estado de una agresión o restaurar la paz si bien hay que recurrir a ella con remordimientos y como último recurso.

Así lo cuenta :



_Es la injusticia del enemigo la que obliga al hombre formado en la sabiduría a declarar las guerras justas. 



Cualquiera que observe un poco las realidades humanas y nuestra común naturaleza reconocerá conmigo que no existe quien no ame la alegría, así como tampoco quien se niegue a vivir en paz.



Incluso aquellos mismos que buscan la guerra no pretenden otra cosa que vencer. 

Por tanto, lo que ansían es llegar a una paz cubierta de gloria.



¿Qué otra cosa es la victoria más que una sumisión de las fuerzas contrarias?

Logrado esto, tiene lugar la paz.



Con miras a la paz se emprenden las guerras, incluso por aquellos que se dedican a la estrategia bélica, mediante las órdenes y el combate. Está, pues, claro que la paz es el fin deseado de la guerra (XIX, 12, 1)._


----------



## El Promotor (15 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Siempre ponéis la misma foto del primer día cuando cualquiera iba de "camping" por ucrania.




¿Prefiere esta otra?



¿O mejor este vídeo?



Broootaaal.






@Scardanelli @explorador @Ernesto o lo otro @keylargof @ferrys @Nico @Chapa de la Buena @FernandoIII @Casino @Burbujo II @Viernes_Negro4 @Nicors @FULANITODETALYCUAL @HDR @kenny220 @txusky_g @PokemonVilnius @Giles Amaury @alnitak


----------



## alnitak (15 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> The prime ministers of Poland, the Czech Republic and Slovenia will visit today (https://tsn.ua/ato/prem-yeri-polsch...-zustrich-iz-ukrayinskim-kerivnictvom-2009752 .html) Kyiv and will meet with the Prime Minister of Ukraine Denis Shmygal and the President of Ukraine Volodymyr Zelensky.
> 
> According to available information, the delegation will include Polish Prime Minister Mateusz Morawiecki, Deputy Prime Minister Jaroslav Kaczynski, Czech Prime Minister Petro Fiala and Prime Minister




puenada un bombazo y atomar por culo tres lideres de la otan

a mi esta guerra me parece un cachondeo...


----------



## ussser (15 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Estamos buscando el choque o sólo me lo parece a mi
> 
> *La UE aprueba una nueva ronda de sanciones a Rusia contra los sectores de la energía, el acero y la defensa – Reuters.*
> 10:02 || 15/03/2022



Lo vamos a tener, no sé si 3a guerra mundial o se meterán todos a jugar en Ucrania. La propaganda lo dice claro, aumenta el odio a lo ruso y el mentar a la 3a guerra mundial.

Ucrania tiene armamento ruso y les costaría muy poco simular un ataque a un país vecino de la otan.

Estamos jodidos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Mar 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> *Se desconocen las exigencias de Rusia para sumarse al gran reinicio y entrar en el marco de la Agenda 2030*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Igual por aquí te das cuenta del lío geoestratégico…
Rusia está aumentando las importaciones de países amigos, dijo Abramchenko.
Viceprimer Ministro Abramchenko: Rusia está aumentando las importaciones de productos de países amigos.


https://ria.ru/20220315/import-1778190955.html


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Mar 2022)

entre la horda se calculan 10 K muertos
30 k heridos

Y las deserciones tienen que andar por otras 20K visto el material abandonado



el 25% de la fuerza de invasión fuera de combate. De alli el urgente esfuerzo por reclutar orcos de otras partes de asia


----------



## paconan (15 Mar 2022)

Fuente ucraniana
China tiene interés en ucrania... 
Aparte de ser un granero cuenta con grandes reservas de hierro , litio , etc.
*China Chengxin presenta oferta por depósitos de litio en Ucrania*




__





China Chengxin presenta oferta por depósitos de litio en Ucrania


29 nov – Chengxin Lithium postuló




es.euronews.com




*Ucrania posee uno de los más grandes depósitos del mundo de minerales esenciales para el desarrollo del planeta*








Las tierras raras, clave para entender la ofensiva contra Ucrania de Putin y el apoyo recibido de China


Ucrania posee uno de los más grandes depósitos del mundo de minerales esenciales para el desarrollo del planeta




www.elplural.com






China nunca atacará a Ucrania, pero la apoyará económica y políticamente.

"China y Ucrania son socios estratégicos, este año marca el 30 aniversario del establecimiento de relaciones diplomáticas entre nuestros países. China es un país amigo del pueblo ucraniano. Como embajador, puedo decir responsablemente que China siempre será una buena fuerza". para Ucrania, tanto económica como políticamente. Siempre respetaremos su estado, desarrollaremos relaciones sobre la base de la igualdad y el beneficio mutuo. Respetaremos el camino elegido por los ucranianos porque este es el derecho soberano de cada nación ", Embajador de la La República Popular de China a Ucrania dijo Fan Xianrong en una reunión en la Administración Militar Regional de Lviv, informa Ukrinform con referencia al servicio de prensa de la administración.

También dijo que la embajada china se había mudado de Kyiv a Lviv y seguía trabajando allí.

“China nunca atacará a Ucrania, ayudaremos, en particular en la dirección económica. En un año, nuestro país importa mercancías de todo el mundo por valor de más de tres billones de dólares. Estamos listos para ayudarte a desarrollar. En esta situación, que tenéis ahora, actuaremos con responsabilidad. Hemos visto cuán grande es la unidad del pueblo ucraniano, y eso significa su fuerza”, agregó el Embajador.

El jefe de la Administración Militar Regional de Lviv, Maksym Kozytskyi, agradeció al embajador chino por su posición de apoyo a Ucrania en su lucha contra el agresor. También habló sobre un gran número de personas dispuestas a alistarse en la defensa territorial en la región de Lviv, sobre el refugio para desplazados internos y el suministro de ayuda humanitaria a varias regiones de Ucrania.

La Administración Militar Regional de Lviv señaló que China ya había enviado dos lotes de ayuda humanitaria al pueblo ucraniano, y el tercero se espera para mañana.









China will never attack Ukraine, ambassador assures


China will never attack Ukraine but will support it economically and politically. — Ukrinform.




www.ukrinform.net


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Mar 2022)

Los residentes de la ciudad de Kherson por primera vez desde 2015 pudieron honrar la memoria de los soldados soviéticos que liberaron la ciudad en la Gran Guerra Patria


----------



## manalons (15 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


>



Si esto es cierto...ahora sí que veremos en Europa las consecuencias de las sanciones a Rusia.


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

MARIUPOL. LA LIBERACIÓN DE LA CIUDAD ES PROGRESIVA.

Sin fechas ni plazos. Estamos avanzando, pero existen dos empresas gigantescas en la ciudad: Ilyich Iron and Steel Works (14.000 empleados) y Azavstal (10.000) respectivamente.

Es difícil luchar en una ciudad, pero en una fábrica es 10 veces más difícil: es oscuro, rincones, sótanos, talleres abarrotados, pasillos estrechos, miles de habitaciones...
Ilich se encuentra en las afueras y aún no es nuestra, simplemente se limpiaron los accesos.

El enemigo está bien armado, magníficamente entrenado, sin prisas, dueño de sí mismo, usa tácticas de movimientos en la ciudad. Están lejos de ser reclutas. Estamos a la espera de ataques aéreos y proyectiles de precisión y bombas.

La población se ha ido. Finalmente. Personas aturdidas, hambrientas, congeladas, con las que el enemigo no trata particularmente.

Aquí están las tomas en las que nuestros y el grupo de asalto del Ministerio del Interior de la RPD caemos en una emboscada: el fuego y las minas AGS nos detienen, estamos tratando de retroceder, un francotirador nos detiene. Estamos en agazapados. Nos las arreglamos para acceder al patio. Nuestros hombres también están muy, muy experimentados y entrenados.


----------



## valensalome (15 Mar 2022)

Te lo va a definir como matar a mucha gente, siempre y cuando no sea justificable desde su punto de vista, que entonces no lo sería


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Mar 2022)

Amenazas desde la SER


----------



## capitán almeida (15 Mar 2022)

manalons dijo:


> Si esto es cierto...ahora sí que veremos en Europa las consecuencias de las sanciones a Rusia.



El tio sam proveera, el pirata es mi pastor con él nada me falta...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Mar 2022)

Vídeo de táctica en la toma de ciudades…solo se ve el tanque…la infantería que cubre el ataque no aparece , solo uno en la retaguardia que es el que graba…


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Mar 2022)

en primer lugar los brics van a dejar caer al khanato porque es la nada, no se van a dejar pufar por un imperio de mierda. China se va a follar a rusia, que no le arruinen los juegos de invierno y luego que mamen rasputisa a muerte.
en segundo lugar eres un hdlgp traidor que merece tener una chavola en la india, dado que andas fraternizando con alianzas contra occidente
ahora seguro que no eres occidental



Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Nuevo Eje Moscú, Pekín, Teherán?
> 
> _Aquellas personas que creen que esto es un colapso diseñado no ven que la demolición económica de Occidente está acelerando el nacimiento del eje euroasiático multipolar. Es por eso que Occidente pasó la última década tratando de evitar su colapso, porque una vez que lo ha hecho, el mundo multipolar lo reemplaza. _
> 
> ...


----------



## Trajanillo (15 Mar 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> El argumentario es el mismo para todos los medios de comunicación de España, todos tienen la misma línea editorial.
> 
> Democracia y libertad de expresión.



Democracia? No creo que vivamos en una democracia plena.
Libertad de Expresión? Yo no puedo ver todos los canales de información, me faltan los de una parte.


----------



## Snowball (15 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Es curioso como dentro de la propia Unión Europea, da la sensación, que los países que en su momento pertenecieron a esa Europa del otro lado del telón de acero, la liderada por la URSS, tienen bastante más ganas de bronca, mientras que la Europa occidental, es más prudente en ese aspecto y preocupada por las repercusiones económicas que se van a derivar del conflicto.



Viajan a una zona de guerra? 

No se rick


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Mar 2022)

Marchenko no rendirá Odessa, avisados estáis:


Hoy, por orden suya, el jefe de Odesa OVA, Maxim Marchenko, destituyó a Svetlana Fabrikant del cargo de subdirectora de Odesa OVA.

El mismo Marchenko lo anunció. También señaló que, además de Fabrikant, Dmitry Antipov, el jefe del Cuartel General de Coordinación Humanitaria de la región de Odessa, fue despedido de su cargo.

Marchenko nombró a Anatoly Vorokhaev para este puesto.

Los detalles de los despidos aún no han sido revelados.

Recuerde, el 2 de marzo, Volodymyr Zelenskyy nombró al coronel Maxim Marchenko como jefe de la Administración Estatal Regional de Odessa, que es una administración militar.

Antes de esto, el jefe de la Administración Estatal Regional de Odessa era Sergei Grinevetsky, quien asumió el cargo del partido Huelga del Pueblo el 27 de noviembre de 2020.


----------



## Trajanillo (15 Mar 2022)

agarcime dijo:


> En tren? me huelo algo raro



Lo que hueles es la mierda que llevan pegado al culo por pensar que iban a ir en avión.


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> entre la horda se calculan 10 K muertos
> 30 k heridos
> 
> Y las deserciones tienen que andar por otras 20K visto el material abandonado
> ...



Eso no es material de la horda, 
no usan ese tipo de artillería, la usan autopropulsada.
Es material abandonado de los ucros en la región de Jerson cuando se dieron a la fuga


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Mar 2022)

13:33 El 14 de marzo, las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas lanzaron un ataque aéreo contra la planta Impulse en la ciudad de Shostka, región de Sumy, la única empresa en Ucrania que produce explosivos (bobinas, detonadores eléctricos, cuerdas detonantes, etc.),informa comandante militar Yuri Kotenok. En 2019, se abrió un nuevo centro de producción en la planta, gracias al cual Ucrania, por primera vez en la historia, estableció una cadena cerrada para la producción de armas de cohetes y proyectiles de artillería. El año pasado, se lanzó la producción en masa de municiones VOG-17V para lanzagranadas automáticos y debajo del cañón.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Mar 2022)

china va a desnazificar el imperio ruso



paconan dijo:


> Fuente ucraniana
> China tiene interés en ucrania...
> Aparte de ser un granero cuenta con grandes reservas de hierro , litio , etc.
> *China Chengxin presenta oferta por depósitos de litio en Ucrania*
> ...


----------



## midelburgo (15 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> MARIUPOL. LA LIBERACIÓN DE LA CIUDAD ES PROGRESIVA.
> 
> Sin fechas ni plazos. Estamos avanzando, pero existen dos empresas gigantescas en la ciudad: Ilyich Iron and Steel Works (14.000 empleados) y Azavstal (10.000) respectivamente.
> 
> ...



Uno de los puntos de combates mas enconados en Stalingrado fue precisamente la fabrica de tractores. Que seguia haciendo T34s.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Mar 2022)

claro que usan ese tipo de artilleria



_LoKy_ dijo:


> Eso no es material de la horda,
> no usan ese tipo de artillería, la usan autopropulsada.
> Es material abandonado de los ucros en la región de Jerson cuando se dieron a la fuga


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Mar 2022)

Para los ñordos del "marxismo cultural".


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Uno de los puntos de combates mas enconados en Stalingrado fue precisamente la fabrica de tractores. Que seguia haciendo T34s.



Eso es!! Muchas gracias!


----------



## McNulty (15 Mar 2022)

Yo no acorralaría mucho a Rusia, Putin en un momento dado se puede ver sin nada que perder, y hacer un ataque de disuasión nuclear. Se le puede ir la olla si ve que USA moviliza tropas en la zona.

Los anglos jugarán la carta del estrangulamiento financiero, para que Putin tenga que retirarse y así atender los problemas internos. Aquí el misterio está en que hará Putin, si ocupará toda ucrania o no.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (15 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Es curioso como dentro de la propia Unión Europea, da la sensación, que los países que en su momento pertenecieron a esa Europa del otro lado del telón de acero, la liderada por la URSS, tienen bastante más ganas de bronca, mientras que la Europa occidental, es más prudente en ese aspecto y preocupada por las repercusiones económicas que se van a derivar del conflicto.



Tan sencillo como que los conocen de 1º mano, y saben que son la MUERTE Y DESTRUCCIÓN.

Aquí precisamente fuimos "neutrales" y nos pillo lejos.

Igual eso explica que estemos aquí muchos foreando como si esto fuera una peli que se acabará y a otra cosa, pero no es asi.
Es más el otro día unos foreros se reían y decían que no estabamos en guerra. Mucha gente, la mayoría no sabe la dimensión de este conflicto y como puede derivar, no solo por que ataquen a la OTAN por error, tambien con la posible entrada de CHINA a favor de Rusia ya daría un vuelco exponencial tambien.

La mayoría cree que dentro de unos meses bajará la gasolina y todo seguirá igual.

NADA VOLVERA A SER COMO ANTES.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Mar 2022)

*el gobierno neo-estalinista ruso a tope con la represión*


----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Viajan a una zona de guerra?
> 
> No se rick



Efectivamente, PROPAGANDA


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> claro que usan ese tipo de artilleria



No, no la usan, solo los DPR cuando se la capturan a los ucros.     
Menudo autogol


----------



## bigmaller (15 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Amenazas desde la SER



Pero aquí no hay censura


----------



## midelburgo (15 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Vídeo de táctica en la toma de ciudades…solo se ve el tanque…la infantería que cubre el ataque no aparece , solo uno en la retaguardia que es el que graba…



A cada disparo retrocede para cargar mientras la esquina del edificio le cubre de lo que sea a lo que dispara.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Tan sencillo como que los conocen de 1º mano, y saben que son la MUERTE Y DESTRUCCIÓN.


----------



## manalons (15 Mar 2022)

Pues parece que sí, que cortan el gas.









Los flujos de gas ruso a través del gasoducto de Yamal hacia Alemania descienden bruscamente -datos


Los flujos de gas ruso a través del gasoducto de Yamal hacia Alemania descienden bruscamente -datos




www.infobae.com


----------



## paconan (15 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


>



*El gasoducto "Yamal-Europa" se detuvo debido a la falta de reserva en la dirección de avance*

El flujo físico de gas a lo largo de la carretera Yamal-Europa en la dirección de avance (de Rusia a Alemania) se detuvo el martes por la mañana en la entrada del GTS de Alemania.

Los datos del operador alemán de transmisión de gas Gascade indican la presencia de una reserva para el suministro de gas en dirección opuesta, inversa, de Alemania a Polonia, pero el gas no se transportó bajo esta reserva, según los resultados del trabajo de el gasoducto Yamal-Europa durante las primeras tres horas del nuevo día de gas (a las 11:00 hora de Moscú).

Como se informó, desde fines de febrero, el gasoducto ha estado operando en un modo variable: transporta gas durante el día a Polonia, por la noche a Alemania. Desde el 9 de marzo se ha establecido un flujo directo continuo de gas de este a oeste. A partir del martes 15 de marzo, Gazprom no ordenó el transporte de gas a través de Yamal-Europa ni en la sesión de reserva regular (anoche) ni en la adicional (por la noche).

A medida que se acerca la primavera en Europa, la temperatura del aire aumenta, las heladas nocturnas retroceden, lo que tuvo el efecto más fuerte en el consumo de gas.

La generación eléctrica a partir de fuentes renovables vuelve a caer esta semana. Si la semana pasada (del 7 al 13 de marzo) la contribución de la generación eólica al balance energético de Europa promedió un 17%, el lunes 14 de marzo descendió hasta el 14%, según datos de la asociación WindEurope. La previsión meteorológica para los próximos días promete un tiempo tranquilo y con poco viento.

De los gasoductos de exportación, la preocupación utiliza Nord Stream como prioridad (170 millones de metros cúbicos por día), luego se carga la dirección de transporte de gas de Ucrania. "Yamal-Europa" en este sentido sigue siendo el papel de cierre o equilibrio.

A través de Ucrania el martes, como se esperaba, el flujo de tránsito de gas ruso se mantendrá en el mismo nivel máximo. Según el Operador GTS de Ucrania, la propuesta para el 15 de marzo es de 109,6 millones de metros cúbicos. m, la aplicación para el 14 de marzo fue de 109,4 millones de metros cúbicos. M. Gazprom también confirmó que la empresa rusa "está suministrando gas ruso para el tránsito a través del territorio de Ucrania en el modo normal, de acuerdo con las solicitudes de los consumidores europeos: 109,6 millones de metros cúbicos el 15 de marzo".



https://www.interfax.ru/business/828249



*"Gazprom" en el modo habitual continúa suministrando gas para el tránsito a través de Ucrania*


https://www.interfax.ru/business/828219


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Mar 2022)

es verdad no la usan, salen por patas 



_LoKy_ dijo:


> No, no la usan, solo los DPR cuando se la capturan a los ucros.
> Menudo autogol


----------



## tomasjos (15 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> A ver, Rusia es el país del mundo con más diversidad "etnica", si se abre ese melón para justificar a "los rusos de Ucrania", se debería hacerlo con todo...o es que insinuas que alguien de Yakutia no debe ser tenido en cuenta en cuanto a su opinión....?



Si se fija en ese mapa, las regiones con etnias propias son las que apenas tienen población rusa, fundamentalmente inhabitadas por el clima. Por si mismas no son habitables, y de hecho en las zonas habitables se concentra la población rusa, con lo que ya es mayoritaria en ellas, así que si quiere jugamos a eso. Pero entonces se lo aplicamos a los territorios indígenas de la anglosfera, y dividimos el Quebec en las zonas anglofona y francófona, por no hablar los estados del sur de USA que de acuerdo con Robert Kaplan, tienen más que ver con la hispanosfera que con la anglosfera. Y esos referéndums tendrían que hacerse con un setenta por ciento a favor, y sin ningún tipo de influencia a través de los medios de comunicación ni de lobbies con su dinero- la gran arma anglo- ¿Cuanto apuesta a que si se plantease la posibilidad real usted la rechazaría ?


----------



## valensalome (15 Mar 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> QUé raro.
> 
> 
> Por cierto, una pregunta a foreros. El otro día quise bajarme imágenes del conflicto desde 2014 y me encontré que han eliminado liveleak y todos los enlaces que tenía guardados ya no valen para nada.
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Mar 2022)

mas chatarra de mordor ardiendo


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> es verdad no la usan, salen por patas



Anda te meto al ignore por desinformador que para eso ya tengo a la sexta. Simplemente tenias que haber admitido el error con un mínimo de rigor y no dar como bajas de un bando lo que realmente pertenece al otro. Suerte en tu cruzada!


----------



## Alvin Red (15 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> entre la horda se calculan 10 K muertos
> 30 k heridos
> 
> Y las deserciones tienen que andar por otras 20K visto el material abandonado
> ...



Estos abandonaron posiciones cuando empezó la guerra, solo basta ver el estado de las vainas de los obuses y los obuses para ver que están totalmente oxidados, las vainas donde se colocan los saquetes de pólvora del obús tendrían que se de color amarillo- latón y los obuses negros no de un color azulado.

Solo hay un obús negro.


----------



## agarcime (15 Mar 2022)

El Ferreras acaba de decir que según Ucrania un dron ruso ha entrado en espacio aéreo polaco 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Mar 2022)

En este hilo se está tratando a la guerra civil rusa como si fuese una partida de Call of Duty .

Se nota que hay muchos aficionados a los videojuegos. 

Para mi ha perdido interés porque me intriga más la confabulación que hay detrás, que la cuestión emocional de bombas y misiles como si fuesen goles.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Mar 2022)

el imperio ruso esta en proceso de descolonizacion y desnazificación
han causado autenticos genocidios para laminar las diferentes etnias sometidas por el kremlin
el ultima gran imperio colonial y nazi; todos bajo la bota del ruso etnico



alfonbass dijo:


> A ver, Rusia es el país del mundo con más diversidad "etnica", si se abre ese melón para justificar a "los rusos de Ucrania", se debería hacerlo con todo...o es que insinuas que alguien de Yakutia no debe ser tenido en cuenta en cuanto a su opinión....?


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

agarcime dijo:


> El Ferreras acaba de decir que según Ucrania un dron ruso ha entrado en espacio aéreo polaco
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Ya se comentaba ayer que apareció uno en Polonia. Los ruskis deben tener infestados los cielos ucros...


----------



## Michael_Knight (15 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Es curioso como dentro de la propia Unión Europea, da la sensación, que los países que en su momento pertenecieron a esa Europa del otro lado del telón de acero, la liderada por la URSS, tienen bastante más ganas de bronca, mientras que la Europa occidental, es más prudente en ese aspecto y preocupada por las repercusiones económicas que se van a derivar del conflicto.



Ellos ya fueron "liberados" por los rusos así que es normal que no quieran repetir la experiencia.


----------



## ksa100 (15 Mar 2022)

agarcime dijo:


> El Ferreras acaba de decir que según Ucrania un dron ruso ha entrado en espacio aéreo polaco
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk




No jodas

Enviado desde tu mierda iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ancient Warrior (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (15 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> *Tan sencillo como que los conocen de 1º mano, y saben que son la MUERTE Y DESTRUCCIÓN.*
> 
> Aquí precisamente fuimos "neutrales" y nos pillo lejos.
> 
> ...



Ya se que es inutil debetir con iletrados, pero...
Los paises de Europa del Este estaban sometidos a la monarquia absoluta danubiana, cuando está detonó, se produjo una lucha a muerte entre las fuerzas obreras y la oligarquias ex imperiales, lucha que fué ganada por estas últimas con el apoyo de los ejércitos británico y sobre todo el francés, que desplazó a su ejército situado en el frente de Salónica a Rumania (la pelicula Capitan Conan lo relata muy bien). estas oligarquias seculares dominarón la política de estos estados durante el periodo de entreguerras, aliandose con los nazis o siendo ocupados por estos como Checoslovaquia, cuando los soviéticos aplastados por los nazis los liberaron, las fuerzas populares, reprimidas desde Octubre, tomaron el poder, aplastando a las oligarquias fascistas que corrieron a refugiarse a Paris, donde acaban de camareros y recoge colillas los reaccionarios de toda laya. Desgraciadamente la caida del Estado Obrero posibilito la vuelta por segunda vez al poder en sus paises, nada aprendieron, nada cambiaron.


----------



## Michael_Knight (15 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Amenazas desde la SER



Iker Jiménez hace siete años que no trabaja en la Cadena Ser, se te ve informado y en la onda, camarada.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (15 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ya se que es inutil debetir con iletrados, pero...
> Los paises de Europa del Este estaban sometidos a la monarquia absoluta danubiana, cuando está detonó, se produjo una lucha a muerte entre las fuerzas obreras y la oligarquias ex imperiales, lucha que fué ganada por estas últimas con el apoyo de los ejércitos británico y sobre todo el francés, que desplazó a su ejército situado en el frente de Salónica a Rumania (la pelicula Capitan Conan lo relata muy bien). estas oligarquias seculares dominarón la política de estos estados durante el periodo de entreguerras, aliandose con los nazis o siendo ocupados por estos como Checoslovaquia, cuando los soviéticos aplastados por los nazis los liberaron, las fuerzas populares, reprimidas desde Octubre, tomaron el poder, aplastando a las oligarquias fascistas que corrieron a refugiarse a Paris, donde acaban de camareros y recoge colillas los reaccionarios de toda laya. Desgraciadamente la caida del Estado Obrero posibilito la vuelta por segunda vez al poder en sus paises, nada aprendieron, nada cambiaron.



    

La conclusion definitiva es que los comunistas (y todos los izmierdosos por extension) sois unos fantoches mezcla de comicos sin gracia y sin sentido del ridiculo, enfermos mentales, tontos de baba y asesinos criminales sin escrupulos.


----------



## cryfar74 (15 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Cuando ponen este tipo de fotografias, con equipos que posee tambien Ucrania fruto de su pasado Sovietico. Uno se pregunta si simplemente estan fotografiando su propio equipamiento y luego decir que es una captura a los Rusos. Lo mismo ocurre con equipo destruido.

Claro esta forma de actuar tambien puede ser usada por los Rusos. Pero éstos luego ponen imágenes de su presencia sobre el terreno en ciudades tomadas, que son localizables.


----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)

agarcime dijo:


> El Ferreras acaba de decir que según Ucrania un dron ruso ha entrado en espacio aéreo polaco
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



SÍ, YA LO DIJERON AYER los ucros

se les ha escapado un dron a ellos y ha caído dentro de Ucrania 100 km pero acusan a los rusos de que uno ruski volaba dentro de Polonia?

Amos enga


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (15 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Iker Jiménez hace siete años que no trabaja en la Cadena Ser, se te ve informado y en la onda, camarada.



Deja al viejo chocho. A su edad el delirium tremens es muy comun.


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

*Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF están intensificando sus ataques en el área de Izyum. La aviación y la artillería del ejército están bombardeando las posiciones ucranianas en estos momentos.*


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Iker Jiménez hace siete años que no trabaja en la Cadena Ser, se te ve informado y en la onda, camarada.



Habló quien solia....Los tertulianos de Angeles Mardriló lo mencionaron como "elemento a erradicar" del panorama informativo, sin mencionar su nombre, claro, no hacia falta.


----------



## agarcime (15 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> SÍ, YA LO DIJERON AYER los ucros
> 
> se les ha escapado un dron a ellos y ha caído dentro de Ucrania 100 km pero acusan a los rusos de que uno ruski volaba dentro de Polonia?
> 
> Amos enga



No se lo ha soltado y se ha ido a publicidad….

Seguramente sería lo de ayer pero lo ha dicho como si fuera noticia de última hora… 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Informatico77 (15 Mar 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


>



Sois unos hipos de puta. Decídselo a los más de 2 millones que ya han abandonado sus casas. ¿Que los que siguen en Kiev están VIVIENDO como pueden ? POR SUPUESTO! Se adaptan a lo que hay.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (15 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Eso no es material de la horda,
> no usan ese tipo de artillería, la usan autopropulsada.
> Es material abandonado de los ucros en la región de Jerson cuando se dieron a la fuga



Si no es material de la horda, ¿por qué lo utilizan en los vídeos promocionales de los ejercicios militares previos a la invasión?


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (15 Mar 2022)

agarcime dijo:


> El Ferreras acaba de decir que según Ucrania un dron ruso ha entrado en espacio aéreo polaco
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Ferreras es uno de los empleados mejor valorados por el oligarca Florentino Pérez.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Mar 2022)

si algo ha enseñado esta campaña es el pesimo mantenimiento de las chatarras rusas, lo que comentas no es un argumento



Alvin Red dijo:


> Estos abandonaron posiciones cuando empezó la guerra, solo basta ver el estado de las vainas de los obuses y los obuses para ver que están totalmente oxidados, las vainas donde se colocan los saquetes de pólvora del obús tendrían que se de color amarillo- latón y los obuses negros no de un color azulado.
> 
> Solo hay un obús negro.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (15 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> en primer lugar los brics van a dejar caer al khanato porque es la nada, no se van a dejar pufar por un imperio de mierda. China se va a follar a rusia, que no le arruinen los juegos de invierno y luego que mamen rasputisa a muerte.
> en segundo lugar eres un hdlgp traidor que merece tener una chavola en la india, dado que andas fraternizando con alianzas contra occidente
> ahora seguro que no eres occidental


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (15 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ya se que es inutil debetir con iletrados, pero...
> Los paises de Europa del Este estaban sometidos a la monarquia absoluta danubiana, cuando está detonó, se produjo una lucha a muerte entre las fuerzas obreras y la oligarquias ex imperiales, lucha que fué ganada por estas últimas con el apoyo de los ejércitos británico y sobre todo el francés, que desplazó a su ejército situado en el frente de Salónica a Rumania (la pelicula Capitan Conan lo relata muy bien). estas oligarquias seculares dominarón la política de estos estados durante el periodo de entreguerras, aliandose con los nazis o siendo ocupados por estos como Checoslovaquia, cuando los soviéticos aplastados por los nazis los liberaron, las fuerzas populares, reprimidas desde Octubre, tomaron el poder, aplastando a las oligarquias fascistas que corrieron a refugiarse a Paris, donde acaban de camareros y recoge colillas los reaccionarios de toda laya. Desgraciadamente la caida del Estado Obrero posibilito la vuelta por segunda vez al poder en sus paises, nada aprendieron, nada cambiaron.



Pero tu que desayunas por la mañana???????

Otro como el loco zar que se creía lo que le decían desde el FSB (Espias rusos) de que en Ucrania los iban a recibir con los brazos abiertos como libertadores.
Me estas diciendo que en Polonia, Rumania, Checoslovaquia.... etc, tienen algún tipo de simpatia,¿¿
No sé que libros de historia lees, supongo que los que tienen en Rusia en la escuela. 
La mayoría de republicas Exsovieticas no quieren saber nada de Rusia, NADA. Y las que siguen siendolo...... si te das una vuelta por ellas verás que muchas estan siendo "invitadas" a no irse por el loco zar.
Precisamente POLONIA, todo lo que politicamente suena a izquierda, rojo, comunista etc les da sarpullido.
Estás tan alineado mentalmente que supongo que eres de ascendencia rusa o china.


----------



## lasoziedad (15 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Mas desinformación
> A saber de quien serán? aquí dicen que son de los rusos
> 
> Posiciones de artillería de ocupantes capturadas cerca de Nikolaev Fuerzas de defensa de Ucrania
> ...



Que hablen los expertos pero no creo que los rusos pinten marcas amarillas en sus cañones. No se Rick, parecen ucranianos...


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (15 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



HAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAAJJAJA MADRE MIA,

RECIBIMIENTO GLORIOSO AL GRAN EJERCITO RUSO



NO SIENTES VERGUENZA DE POSTEAR ESO????


SPOILER: 2 VIEJOS SALUDAN EL PASO DE UN LADA, UNA CAMIONETA VIEJA....


----------



## crocodile (15 Mar 2022)

Se confirna el corte del gas ?


----------



## Ancient Warrior (15 Mar 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> Sois unos hipos de puta. Decídselo a los más de 2 millones que ya han abandonado sus casas. ¿Que los que siguen en Kiev están VIVIENDO como pueden ? POR SUPUESTO! Se adaptan a lo que hay.


----------



## Gotthard (15 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Que hablen los expertos pero no creo que los rusos pinten marcas amarillas en sus cañones. No se Rick, parecen ucranianos...



Son las mismas fotos que yo veia ayer como captura de material ucraniano por los putinescos.


----------



## crocodile (15 Mar 2022)

La UE paga 800 millones diarios a Rusia por su energía e intensifica las compras de gas


Aumenta la gran paradoja de este momento histórico internacional. La Unión Europea castiga a Rusia con sanciones, pero, al tiempo, le financia cada vez más la guerra...




www.google.com


----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> HAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAAJJAJA MADRE MIA,
> 
> RECIBIMIENTO GLORIOSO AL GRAN EJERCITO RUSO
> 
> ...



Y tú de criticar eso?


----------



## mmm (15 Mar 2022)

manalons dijo:


> Pues parece que sí, que cortan el gas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noticia del 3 de marzo 

Mirad un poquito


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Mar 2022)

las rusas no han podido subir porque las bolsas estan a cal y canto, pues esa mierda de imperio no puede afrontar una invasion sin hundirse internamente en el stalinismo. Tiene la resiliencia de una herramienta comprada en un chino

el coronel palanganas es radio kremlin



Billy Ray dijo:


>


----------



## ksa100 (15 Mar 2022)

Hay que ejecutar a Putin


----------



## Billy Ray (15 Mar 2022)

_El ejército ucraniano todavía controla la carretera N-24 ( R-06) , Nikolaev no está rodeado 

_


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Mar 2022)

Los polacos, eslovenos etc están hechos de otra pasta


----------



## porconsiguiente (15 Mar 2022)

Se te olvida mencionar los pepinos que arrasarían las principales ciudades americanas, New York, Miami, Los Ángeles, Washington, Chicago y las Vegas, sin contar el regalo que tendrían los países que ayudaran.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (15 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Y tú de criticar eso?



Parecen dos personas que intentan salir de un apuro......


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Mar 2022)

La ciudad de Herson fue liberada de los nazis alemanes en marzo de 1944 y fue liberada nuevamente de los nazis ucranianos en 2022. Los lugareños celebraron una ceremonia en el monumento soviético.


----------



## Hermericus (15 Mar 2022)

Polonia debería estar contenta con Rusia. 

Polonia se desplazó al este tras la IIWW. Media Polonia ahora es Bielorrusia y casi todo el oeste y norte de Polonia era alemana: Silesia, Prusia....

Manda cojones que Prusia, casi e corazón historico de Alemania ahora sea polaca.


----------



## MagicPep (15 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En este hilo se está tratando a la guerra civil rusa como si fuese una partida de Call of Duty .
> 
> Se nota que hay muchos aficionados a los videojuegos.
> 
> Para mi ha perdido interés porque me intriga más la confabulación que hay detrás, que la cuestión emocional de bombas y misiles como si fuesen goles.



el forero El_Perro tiene un hilo para ti


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Mar 2022)

ya seguro que ha sido kiev que no tiene otra cosa mejor que ahcer que quedarse sin electricidad 
andan los rusos lanzando artilleria contra centrales nucleares



Ancient Warrior dijo:


>


----------



## Trajanillo (15 Mar 2022)

agarcime dijo:


> El Ferreras acaba de decir que según Ucrania un dron ruso ha entrado en espacio aéreo polaco
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Claro y Polonia no se ha enterado...


----------



## paconan (15 Mar 2022)

Con pinzas

Putin y Shoigu planean talar y vender bosque ucraniano
El estado ocupante planea talar en masa bosques ucranianos. Se trata de la carta del ministro de Defensa de Rusia Shoigu "Sobre la posibilidad de demolición en tierras de defensa", que está dirigida personalmente a Putin.
El documento tiene como objetivo obtener un permiso para la tala total de "bosques, árboles, arbustos y plántulas verdes" ucranianas. Se prevé reducir "de cualquier intensidad y de cualquier edad, independientemente de la forma de propiedad y categoría de la tierra con derecho a utilizar la madera obtenida. "
Al mismo tiempo, se venderá la madera no utilizada para las necesidades de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas, y los fondos recibidos se destinarán a la provisión del ejército ocupante.
A día de hoy, sin excepción, todos los bosques que estaban en los territorios temporalmente ocupados se encuentran en la zona de mayor riesgo. El corte total de plantas verdes es otro terrible crimen de los ocupantes y crear un ecocidio.
La última vez que algo similar sucedió en el territorio de Ucrania durante la ocupación fascista. Cuando el gagarbniki destruyó y exportó valores materiales y naturales.















Путин и Шойгу планируют массовую вырубку и продажу украинских лесов - разведка


россия планирует массовые вырубки украинских лесов и их продажу




podrobnosti.ua


----------



## visaman (15 Mar 2022)

bueno señores novedades, hemos pasado de ser la clase tributadora a ser la clase tributadora +++++

por otro lado esto esta pasando por sacar a paco del escorial, mira que os avise, hay que volverle a meter y hacerle misa de desagravio


ays señor que tropa


----------



## el ejpertoc (15 Mar 2022)

*NO NOS PODEMOS RELAJAR
Tema serio*


----------



## keylargof (15 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los residentes de la ciudad de Kherson por primera vez desde 2015 pudieron honrar la memoria de los soldados soviéticos que liberaron la ciudad en la Gran Guerra Patria



30 residentes de Kherson


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Mar 2022)

van a cabrear a los propios ENT la horda de orcos



paconan dijo:


> Con pinzas
> 
> Putin y Shoigu planean talar y vender bosque ucraniano
> El estado ocupante planea talar en masa bosques ucranianos. Se trata de la carta del ministro de Defensa de Rusia Shoigu "Sobre la posibilidad de demolición en tierras de defensa", que está dirigida personalmente a Putin.
> ...


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (15 Mar 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


>



Es normal que les interese que la planta nuclear funcione y no tenga problemas, esta justo en la frontera con Bielorusia, cualquier problema de la central nuclear de chernobyl les afectara tanto a los bielorusos como a los ucranianos.

Si lo vendes como.... QUE BUENOS SON LOS BIELORUSOS.

No cuela.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (15 Mar 2022)

No les parece que en los mapas Occidentales se está agrandando el Oeste y haciendo más pequeño el Este....debe ser mi mente conspiranoica....


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Su-25 de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas, que apoyan el ataque a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania desde las regiones del norte de Donetsk


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (15 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> 30 residentes de Kherson



Esos son el 99.8% de los votos del proximo referendum para anexionarse a Rusia.


----------



## arriondas (15 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Polonia debería estar contenta con Rusia.
> 
> Polonia se desplazó al este tras la IIWW. Media Polonia ahora es Bielorrusia y casi todo el oeste y norte de Polonia era alemana: Silesia, Prusia....
> 
> Manda cojones que Prusia, casi e corazón historico de Alemania ahora sea polaca.



Gracias a la URSS se quedaron con Pomerania (incluyendo Gdansk y Szczecin) y la industrializada Silesia. Además de convertirse, por primera vez en muchos siglos, en un país étnicamente más o menos homogéneo. Las autoridades lo vendieron como una especie de retorno a las fronteras de los Piast. En el fondo, salieron ganando.


----------



## Kreonte (15 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Los planes de los intelectuales occidentales de moda para Rusia
> Mapa étnico de Rusia
> Lo buscan y mucho, la división y explotación de Rusia. Eso es un casus belli, de ahí viene todo esto.
> Los anglos quieren los recursos de Rusia a cualquier precio, y miedo me da que lo consigan.




Interesante. Desconocía la multietnicidad rusa. De hecho me he pasado un buen rato buscando imágenes de las diferentes etnias.

En el sur siberiano abunda mucho los mediochinos con los Altai o los Tuvan. No pareciéndome la "china" una raza en la que dominen los rasgos bonitos, las altai tienen un pase:




En el lejano oriente/ártico hay un vasto territorio donde los yakuts son la etnia dominante. Son más "chinos" todavía. Aquí alguna potable:




Incluso muy cerca de la parte occidental hay mucha gente con rasgos asiáticos, ejemplo, los Komi. Parecen los más bajitos:


----------



## niraj (15 Mar 2022)

__





El territorio del Lince


Ya está aquí Tres semanas, este es el tiempo que lleva ya el "conflicto" ( definición de la ONU ) en Ucrania desde que se desató el "ataque"...




elterritoriodellince.blogspot.com






*Ya está aquí*

Tres semanas, este es el tiempo que lleva ya el "conflicto" (definición de la ONU) en Ucrania desde que se desató el "ataque" (definición de la ONU) ruso. Algún balance se puede hacer ya. 

El primero, que el empujón ruso nos ha metido a todos en un nuevo mundo en el que la hegemonía occidental desaparece. Porque lo que se temía todo el mundo, y estaba más que anunciado, ya está aquí: *hoy el Ministerio de Finanzas de Rusia ha anunciado el pago de la deuda en yuanes*. Aunque ha dicho que esta medida es temporal y que la pretensión rusa es pagar su deuda en rublos (con lo que los occidentales salen perdiendo por la depreciación de la moneda rusa) el salto que va a dar el yuan en las transacciones finacieras es espectacular y hay quien ya anuncia que va a llegar al 10% antes del 2030. Ahora está en el 3'20%. Os recuerdo que el dólar es utilizado en el 39'92% de las transacciones internacionales y que el euro lo es en el 36'56% según el SWIFT. El revuelo que ha provocado la noticia es de los que hacen época.

El anuncio ruso se produce en un momento clave: hoy están reunidos EEUU y China porque EEUU pide a China que medie en la crisis aunque, como siempre, dice que amenaza con represalias si China ayuda a Rusia a evadir las sanciones. Las típicas tonterías neocoloniales del que era, pasado, el gran señor y que sabe que se va a reproducir por todos los loros ignorantes a lo largo del mundo.

Pero la realidad es otra muy diferente. El encuentro de hoy EEUU-China da la medida exacta de cuánto ha cambiado el mundo en estas tres semanas, y os hago un recuento cronológico.

1.- La aceleración de las conversaciones en Viena para revivir el acuerdo nuclear con Irán, muerto después de que en 2018 lo abandonase unilateralmente. Desde entonces se impuso a Irán "sanciones del infierno" y "de máxima presión" que fuera de lo bien que quedan en los titulares, no ha sido así porque Irán ha sabido sortearlas (donde el apoyo ruso y chino ha sido importante). Pero ahora a EEUU y vasallos es corre prisa desatascar el tema porque necesitan petróleo, dado que ellos mismos se han metido en un pantano al sancionar al petróleo y gas rusos. Y no he podido contener una sonrisa con el bombardeo iraní contra lo que ha definido como un centro del Mossad en el Kurdistán iraquí. Como es conocido el amiguismo israelí con los kurdos, lo creo.

2.- El intento de EEUU de presionar a Venezuela en el mismo sentido. Durante años se ha bloqueado a este país, se ha mantenido la ficción del Juanito Calamidad como "presidente interino" y ahora EEUU va corriendo en sentido contrario porque necesita el petróleo.

3.- China se convierte el el último recurso para evitar la hecatombe económica a que se va a enfrentar el mundo, pero principalmente Occidente. Otro país sancionado al que ahora se le viene a decir eso de "pelillos a la mar" aunque se le sigue amenazando.

EEUU está actuando a la desesperada y muestra la produndidad del dilema a que se enfrenta pese a sus bravatas de matón de barrio. Frenado en seco por Rusia (y su instrumento otánico) -y ahí está el tema de los aviones polacos-, China se convierte en su último recurso. 

Pero siempre hay peros. Uno de los más importantes es la congelación de más de un tercio de las reservas de divisas rusas por las sanciones, algo sin precedentes y que ha puesto en la picota no solo al dólar sino al euro. Muchos son los países que ya han visto lo que supone el militarizar la economía ante la debilidad en otras esferas, sobre todo militares. Por eso es importante, mucho, el anuncio ruso de hoy.

Uno de los gurús capitalistas, analista del Credit Suisse, habla abiertamente de que se está destruyendo el marco monetario existente. _"*Estamos presenciando el nacimiento de Bretton Woods III, un nuevo orden mundial monetario centrado en monedas basadas en productos básicos en el Este* que probablemente debilitará el sistema del eurodólar y también contribuirá a las fuerzas inflacionarias en el Oeste"_. Está hablando de que tanto Rusia como China están proponiendo que sus monedas estén respaldadas por el petróleo, en el primer caso, y en el oro, en el segundo. 

La rusofobia occidental se paga, y eso explica las decisiones que está tomando EEUU con Irán, Venezuela y China. Sobre todo, con China. Que se produzca esta reunión, a petición de EEUU, indica que estamos en el punto más alto de la crisis hegemónica de EEUU, y por supuesto, de sus vasallos.

Me atrevo a adelantar que China no va a ceder, y menos después de la declaración conjunta ruso-china del 4 de febrero. Hay quien dice que China tiene grandes intereses en Ucrania, pero es una verdad a medias, como siempre en el caso de lo que vemos, oímos y leemos en Occidente. Como decía Umberto Eco, "los medios de comunicación intoxican más que el vino". Ucrania cedió a las presiones de EEUU y canceló un acuerdo ya firmado con China para la compra de una gran fábrica de motores, Motor Sich, que fue lo primero que se privatizó tras la desaparición de la URSS. Hay cosas que China no olvida, y esta es una de ellas.

Al escribir esto no he visto nada de lo que haya salido de esa reunión, que supongo poco si es que ha salido algo. Porque cuando se ha acusado, y se acusa, a China de genocidio en Xinjiang, de todo tipo de perrerías en Hong Kong (con los dos partidos al unísono con los ladridos) y más, imagino que no hace falta ser muy listo para sacar conclusiones de cuál será la respuesta.

El segundo balance, que los territorios históricos del Donbás están a punto de ser liberados por completo. Luganks sobre todo, que ya lo está en un 90% y que ha emitido un decreto que recupera los nombres históricos de las poblaciones, que habían sido cambiados por los nazis. O sea, la "descomunistización" se revierte.

PD.- Para la desnazificación, física y mental.

1.- La física: el golpe ruso contra el campo de entrenamiento para los "voluntarios" nazis extranjeros. Los rusos hablan de 180 nazis menos, los ucranianos hablan de 35. Doy más credibilidad a los rusos que a los ucranianos y aquí hay un audio de viene a corroborar lo primero. Muchos ya están de vuelta con el rabo entre las piernas.

2.- La mental: *"La psicología de masas del fascismo"*, de Wilhelm Reich. Un libro que tiene casi 100 años, pero que no pierde actualidad. Estamos en el momento que Reich definió como "el fascismo cotidiano", cuando la población interioriza la ideología de la burguesía en el poder y que aparece a través de los "valores" y las "necesidades" que hace aceptar a través de su visión del "orden" y la "justicia", a través de la utilización del lenguaje sobre lo "moderno" y lo "obsoleto" (por ejemplo, la lucha de clases) y que lleva a desconocer y rechazar la lucha obrera (con las huelgas como máxima expresión)... Reich decía que o se hace frente a este tipo de discursos o no se podrá decir que las masas han sido engañadas por el fascismo, sino que lo habrán deseado.

*Adenda importante*: al hilo de lo primero, se acaba de conocer otra cuestión de órdago a la grande. *La Unión Económica Euroasiática y China desarrollarán un proyecto para un sistema monetario y financiero internacional independiente*. Se basará en una nueva moneda internacional, que se calculará como un índice de las monedas nacionales de los países participantes y los precios de las materias primas.

Y otra: *Bielorrusia y Rusia acuerdan eliminar el dólar en las operaciones de los recursos energéticos*.

Y más:* India y Rusia están explorando la posibilidad de utilizar el yuan chino como moneda de referencia para valorar el mecanismo comercial de la rupia y el rublo*.

El Lince


----------



## keylargof (15 Mar 2022)

valensalome dijo:


>



Lo de los sindicalistas lo contáis como si estuvieran haciendo allí un picnic y llegaron unos exaltados a atacarlos.

Ese ataque fue la consecuencia de las salvajadas que 5000 nazis pro-rusos estuvieron haciendo durante días, dando palizas con bates de beisbol a diestro y siniestro, sembrando el terror. Aparte de intentar dar un golpe de estado y promover un referéndum de independencia en Odesa, al estlo catalufo pero a lo bestia.

El que juega con fuego se quema, como esos comunistas.


----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## keylargof (15 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La ciudad de Herson fue liberada de los nazis alemanes en marzo de 1944 y fue liberada nuevamente de los nazis ucranianos en 2022. Los lugareños celebraron una ceremonia en el monumento soviético.



30 lugareños


----------



## valensalome (15 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Lo de los sindicalistas lo contáis como si estuvieran haciendo allí un picnic y llegaron unos exaltados a atacarlos.
> 
> Ese ataque fue la consecuencia de las salvajadas que 5000 nazis pro-rusos estuvieron haciendo durante días, dando palizas con bates de beisbol a diestro y siniestro, sembrando el terror. Aparte de intentar dar un golpe de estado y promover un referéndum de independencia en Odesa, al estlo catalufo pero a lo bestia.
> 
> El que juega con fuego se quema, como esos comunistas.



Si tienen pinta los chavales esos de ser terribles golpistas, y la verdad es que empieza un poco a chirriarme esa gilipollez de que los prorrusos en Ucrania tienen que ser comunistas, no sé porque sospecho ,que a parte de las rancias etiquetas , de comunismo en Rusia poco.
pero bueno haya tú con tu lio, "nazi proruso comunista" todo en el mismo parrafo


----------



## ProfeInsti (15 Mar 2022)

El Batallón Azov, un grupo de extrema derecha dependiente del Ministerio del Interior ucraniano, ha asegurado este martes que ha matado a un General del Ejército Ruso.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (15 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Gracias a la URSS se quedaron con Pomerania (incluyendo Gdansk y Szczecin) y la industrializada Silesia. Además de convertirse, por primera vez en muchos siglos, en un país étnicamente más o menos homogéneo. Las autoridades lo vendieron como una especie de retorno a las fronteras de los Piast. En el fondo, salieron ganando.



Con la sangre de miles de soviéticos ( rusos la mayoría)


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Prosiguen los feroces combates en la región de Gorlovka


----------



## Riina (15 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Deberían clavarlas en picas y rodar un buen video, que los asesinos sepan su destino



Recordamos las fotos de Odessa en 2014 y los ocho años de bombardeo de los civiles en el Dombass. Las mujeres violadas y asesinadas por los ucranianos nazis pesan en el ánimo de los rusos y chechenos. No habrá piedad con los nazis parece.


----------



## alfonbass (15 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Si se fija en ese mapa, las regiones con etnias propias son las que apenas tienen población rusa, fundamentalmente inhabitadas por el clima. Por si mismas no son habitables, y de hecho en las zonas habitables se concentra la población rusa, con lo que ya es mayoritaria en ellas, así que si quiere jugamos a eso. Pero entonces se lo aplicamos a los territorios indígenas de la anglosfera, y dividimos el Quebec en las zonas anglofona y francófona, por no hablar los estados del sur de USA que de acuerdo con Robert Kaplan, tienen más que ver con la hispanosfera que con la anglosfera. Y esos referéndums tendrían que hacerse con un setenta por ciento a favor, y sin ningún tipo de influencia a través de los medios de comunicación ni de lobbies con su dinero- la gran arma anglo- ¿Cuanto apuesta a que si se plantease la posibilidad real usted la rechazaría ?




Por mi bien, creo que todo en el mundo sería mucho mejor si solo hubiera países pequeños compitiendo económicamente entre si


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (15 Mar 2022)

Periodistas rusos huyen... saliendo de Rusia, viendo la que se viene. Fuente Rusa, para que no quepa duda.









Известная телеведущая покинула Россию


Известная ведущая телеканала НТВ Лилия Гильдеева покинула Россию. Журналистка уехала из России, после чего написала заявление об увольнении с телеканала. По словам бывшей сотрудницы НТВ, увольнялась она с работы уже дистанционно, находясь в другой стране. Текущее местоположение телеведущая не...




lenta.ru


----------



## kenny220 (15 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Con la sangre de miles de soviéticos ( rusos la mayoría)



Hombre, que primero la invadieron, luego katyn


----------



## Seronoser (15 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


> Pues ya apareció.



En Twitter puede escribir hasta mi abuelo, que está muerto…donde anda? No lo dice…


----------



## Ancient Warrior (15 Mar 2022)

Ya tenemos aquí los primeros talleres de pinta y colorea de los catalanes ...como siempre con la solución a todos los problemas ...es tan sencillo como hacer carteles y decir si a la Pau !!!!!



Y recuerda hacer una donación a olya parque salve más gatos


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (15 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Según la Grisú, un funcinario "no identificado" del Departamento de Estado lo ha filtrado a la prensa afin.




"_Según la Grisú_"... mal fario. Estaría bien conocer esos nombres de la prensa y medios de comunicación afines a SSII e intereses extranjeros.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (15 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Interesante. Desconocía la multietnicidad rusa. De hecho me he pasado un buen rato buscando imágenes de las diferentes etnias.
> 
> En el sur siberiano abunda mucho los mediochinos con los Altai o los Tuvan. No pareciéndome la "china" una raza en la que dominen los rasgos bonitos, las altai tienen un pase:
> 
> ...



Ahora busca sobre los calmucos y flipas.

Kalmukia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Kalmukia, oficialmente denominada República de Kalmukia (en calmuco: _Хальмг Таңһч_; en ruso, Республика Калмыкия), es una de las veintidós repúblicas que, junto con los cuarenta y siete óblast, nueve krais, cuatro distritos autónomos y tres ciudades federales, conforman los ochenta y tres sujetos federales de Rusia. Su capital es Elistá. Está ubicada en el distrito Sur limitando al norte con Rostov y Volgogrado, al este con Astracán, al sur con el mar Caspio y al oeste con Daguestán y Stávropol.




*Es el único territorio de Europa donde el budismo es la religión mayoritaria. *

Aquí unas chortis calmucas.

*

*

Son descendientes de los oirates, que habitaban en plena Mongolia y eran una de las tribus reunidas por Gengis Kan antes de lanzarse a la conquista.


----------



## keylargof (15 Mar 2022)

valensalome dijo:


> Si tienen pinta los chavales esos de ser terribles golpistas, y la verdad es que empieza un poco a chirriarme esa gilipollez de que los prorrusos en Ucrania tienen que ser comunistas, no sé porque sospecho ,que a parte de las rancias etiquetas , de comunismo en Rusia poco.
> pero bueno haya tú con tu lio, "nazi proruso comunista" todo en el mismo parrafo



Apenas hay comunismo en Rusia, sólo tienen embalsamado y expuesto en la plaza principal de su capital a Lenin


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

El daño a Ucrania por la guerra ya es de 500 mil millones dólares: el ministro de Finanzas, Sergei Marchenko.

“Muchas cadenas de suministro se han roto por completo, muchas empresas han sido destruidas físicamente, algunas no pueden trabajar en modo de guerra, muchos trabajadores simplemente se han ido. El Ministerio de Economía creía que las pérdidas ascenderían a entre un tercio y la mitad del PIB. Según otra estimación, estamos hablando de 500 mil millones de dólares. Será posible calcular exactamente solo después de la guerra.

Anteriormente se informó que los daños causados por el ejército ruso a la infraestructura de Ucrania alcanzan al menos $ 120 mil millones.


----------



## Argentium (15 Mar 2022)

*La Bolsa de Metales de Londres impone un límite del 15% a las variaciones diarias de los precios de todos los metales*
12:37 || 15/03/2022


----------



## capitán almeida (15 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Periodistas rusos huyen... saliendo de Rusia, viendo la que se viene. Fuente Rusa, para que no quepa duda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quintacolumnistas con el culo en llamas, pronto aprenderán que Roma no paga traidores...


----------



## Dylan Leary (15 Mar 2022)

Four-legged also on the defense of the country! Meet this Patron. He is the soul and mascot of our Chernihiv pyrotechnicians. Accompanies them always and everywhere.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (15 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Quintacolumnistas con el culo en llamas, pronto aprenderán que Roma no paga traidores...



Tienes suerte de que en la UE te dejan ser traidor.


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

Si China empieza a vender bajo manga armas a Rusia, creo que habrá llegado el momento oficial de que China deje de ser la fábrica del mundo. 

Si esto ocurre, se debería iniciar la desGLOBALIZACIÓN tan rápido como se pueda, especialmente cuando ya hemos visto lo que ha pasado con los chips de los ordenadores, el control de los aparatos, vehículos, etc., no puede quedar en sus manos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Los polacos, checos, eslovenos etc están hechos de otra pasta


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (15 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> calmucos



curiosamente lenin tenía antepasados calmucos


----------



## visaman (15 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En este hilo se está tratando a la guerra civil rusa como si fuese una partida de Call of Duty .
> 
> Se nota que hay muchos aficionados a los videojuegos.
> 
> Para mi ha perdido interés porque me intriga más la confabulación que hay detrás, que la cuestión emocional de bombas y misiles como si fuesen goles.



no sigas o desparecerás como jarella cómo lagrimas en la lluvia


----------



## Bulldozerbass (15 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Gracias a la URSS se quedaron con Pomerania (incluyendo Gdansk y Szczecin) y la industrializada Silesia. Además de convertirse, por primera vez en muchos siglos, en un país étnicamente más o menos homogéneo. Las autoridades lo vendieron como una especie de retorno a las fronteras de los Piast. En el fondo, salieron ganando.



Sí que salieron ganando, sí. Que se lo digan a las familias de los 6.028.000 muertos entre 1939 y 1945, casi 1/4 de la población polaca que fue exterminada. Qué gran ganancia, qué suerte! O que se lo cuenten a los pocos abueletes que quedan de la Armia Krajowa que tuvieron que echarse al bosque para no morir a manos de los nazis y permanecer siempre ocultos y huyendo del glorioso Ejército Rojo bajo cuya bota vivieron el 75% de población que sobrevivió a la II GM hasta 1991. Por no hablar de los torturados y asesinados como el Padre Popieluszko. Jo qué suerte y qué envidia, cuánto han salido ganando los polacos!

Agresión soviética a Polonia (pulsar en el enlace para ver traducción al español):








Agresja ZSRR na Polskę – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia







pl-m-wikipedia-org.translate.goog





Ocupación soviética de Polonia (pulsar en el enlace para ver traducción al español):








Okupacja sowiecka ziem polskich (1939–1941) – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia







pl-m-wikipedia-org.translate.goog





Represión soviética contra Polonia (pulsar en el enlace para ver traducción al español):




__





Represje ZSRR wobec Polaków i obywateli polskich 1939–1946 – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia







pl-m-wikipedia-org.translate.goog


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

Si china apoya a este genocida, no hay nada más que tratar tampoco con china, prefiero el aislamiento comercial a tratar con esta gentuza comunista.


----------



## Dylan Leary (15 Mar 2022)

Eliminated Sasha and Danya. 20-year-old "warriors of the second army of the world" who will never again be able to return to their homes, because they came with weapons to Ukrainian soil.

Show these photos to Russian mothers.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Interesante. Desconocía la multietnicidad rusa. De hecho me he pasado un buen rato buscando imágenes de las diferentes etnias.
> 
> En el sur siberiano abunda mucho los mediochinos con los Altai o los Tuvan. No pareciéndome la "china" una raza en la que dominen los rasgos bonitos, las altai tienen un pase:
> 
> ...



"Medio Chinos", puto moroñol cejijunto patillesco, se dice "del Asia Central" de donde procede la mayoria de la población no africana del planeta, dais asco.


----------



## valensalome (15 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Apenas hay comunismo en Rusia, sólo tienen embalsamado y expuesto en la plaza principal de su capital a Lenin



en España también hay calles del che guevara, y eso que no es ni de aquí, bustos de la pasionaria y tal ¿y? ¿qué me quieres contar con eso?, Según tu teoria más comunista será España entonces que quién les dirigió durante muchos años , anticomunista , es defenestrado en todo espacio público, y no se le respeto ni el lugar donde descansaban sus huesos no?


----------



## arriondas (15 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Quintacolumnistas con el culo en llamas, pronto aprenderán que Roma no paga traidores...



Como he dicho varias veces en el hilo, esa es una consecuencia de las sanciones; refuerzan al gobierno, y la línea dura. Los liberales pro-anglos, sean del sector que sean, se van a ver arrinconados y repudiados por la gente, que les acusará de ser unos vendidos y unos traidores. No les va a quedar otra que o bien pasar por el aro, o bien largarse.


----------



## EGO (15 Mar 2022)

El barril brent cayendo un 7% y por debajo de los 100$.

Me parece que ya se va viendo claro que Rusia no ganara la guerra y que los iranies-chinos se decantan por al tio Sam.

Mañana dia 21 de la guerra.0 ciudades importantes tomadas.6000 soldados rusos muertos.

Esta es la puta realidad, sin necesidad de leer a ejpertosh en geopolitica que nunca aciertan.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (15 Mar 2022)

Estoy echando una ojeada a las portadas de los "principales" periodicos digitales hijpanistanies y parece que las noticias sobre el desbocado precio (por culpa de Putin, of course) de las materias primas, energia y combustibles estan haciendose hueco.

En unas semanas lo de Ucrania quedara, cual guerra africana, para la seccion de Internacional.


----------



## valensalome (15 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Si china apoya a este genocida, no hay nada más que tratar tampoco con china, prefiero el aislamiento comercial a tratar con esta gentuza comunista.



al final no vamos a tratar con nadie  ,pues me enfado y no respiro.


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

Esta imagen dice más verdades que cualquier otro medio de información.

NADA PUEDE JUSTIFICAR UN CONFLICTO BÉLICO.


----------



## computer_malfuction (15 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Eliminated Sasha and Danya. 20-year-old "warriors of the second army of the world" who will never again be able to return to their homes, because they came with weapons to Ukrainian soil.
> 
> Show these photos to Russian mothers.



Esas fotos son de críos de 11 ó 12 años, como mucho. No se , Rick...


----------



## Teuro (15 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Polonia debería estar contenta con Rusia.
> 
> Polonia se desplazó al este tras la IIWW. Media Polonia ahora es Bielorrusia y casi todo el oeste y norte de Polonia era alemana: Silesia, Prusia....
> 
> Manda cojones que Prusia, casi e corazón historico de Alemania ahora sea polaca.



Tras la IIGM hubieron millones de desplazamientos, más incluso que en la IIGM. Ahora en Ucrania veremos otra vez millones de desplazados. Son las costumbres de la Europa Oriental.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Mar 2022)

No habia laboratorios, decia el cocainómano payaso:


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Como he dicho varias veces en el hilo, esa es una consecuencia de las sanciones; refuerzan al gobierno, y la línea dura. Los liberales pro-anglos, sean del sector que sean, se van a ver arrinconados y repudiados por la gente, que les acusará de ser unos vendidos y unos traidores. No les va a quedar otra que o bien pasar por el aro, o bien largarse.



Aquí ya han denunciado que hay periodistas que cobran directamente de potencias extranjeras ( y viendo el paronama actual de la TV no parece improbable ), quizás en Rusia también hubiese alguno...


----------



## arriondas (15 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Sí que salieron ganando, sí. Que se lo digan a las familias de los 6.028.000 muertos entre 1939 y 1945, casi 1/4 de la población polaca que fue exterminada. Qué gran ganancia, qué suerte! O que se lo cuenten a los pocos abueletes que quedan de la Armia Krajowa que tuvieron que echarse al bosque para no morir a manos de los nazis y permanecer siempre ocultos y huyendo del glorioso Ejército Rojo bajo cuya bota vivieron el 75% de población que sobrevivió a la II GM hasta 1991. Por no hablar de los torturados y asesinados como el Padre Popieluszko. Jo qué suerte y qué envidia, cuánto han salido ganando los polacos!



Analizándolo fríamente... Me refiero a que se quedaron regiones más desarrolladas que las Kresy. Eso es innegable.


----------



## computer_malfuction (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dylan Leary (15 Mar 2022)

Friends! The whole world must know and see what is happening in Ukraine. How Russia is trying to destroy our state, our cities, how it is killing Ukrainians.

This is a house in the Sviatoshynskyi district of the capital. More precisely, what was left of him after the projectile hit. Rescuers are still putting out the fire, early in the morning. According to preliminary data, four people died.

The video explains in three languages.


----------



## Seronoser (15 Mar 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> Precio de la gasofa en rusia 0,45 céntimos
> En España, en los 2,00€ ...disfruten lo otanizado



la gasofa no cuesta 45 ctms en Rusia, cuesta 35 ahora mismo


----------



## Salamandra (15 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Si China empieza a vender bajo manga armas a Rusia, creo que habrá llegado el momento oficial de que China deje de ser la fábrica del mundo.
> 
> Si esto ocurre, se debería iniciar la desGLOBALIZACIÓN tan rápido como se pueda, especialmente cuando ya hemos visto lo que ha pasado con los chips de los ordenadores, el control de los aparatos, vehículos, etc., no puede quedar en sus manos.



Ya los chips... Pues China se pusoi a fabricar los propios , no a invadir Taiwan y los occidentales no tienen chips fuera de Taiwan ¿Quieren guerra en Taiwan los occidentales?

Bueno, querer ya se sabe que quieren, la pregunta es si la piensan hacer ¿con ayuda de Japón que reivindica el territorio como propio?


----------



## Dylan Leary (15 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


> Esas fotos son de críos de 11 ó 12 años, como mucho. No se , Rick...



Supongo que no lo renovaron, no sé cada cuanto les obligan a renovar en Rusia. Pero la fecha de nacimiento se lee claramente, también la fecha de expedición, es decir, las fotos son de cuanto tenían 14 años o algo menos


----------



## alnitak (15 Mar 2022)

uuufff no se yo si la nato ....


----------



## valensalome (15 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Esta imagen dice más verdades que cualquier otro medio de información.
> 
> NADA PUEDE JUSTIFICAR UN CONFLICTO BÉLICO.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 984179



por supuesto , nuestros enemigos son todos los responsables, y quienes están interesados en prolongarlo.


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

Los primeros ministros de Polonia, República Checa y Eslovenia viajan a Kiev para reunirse con Zelenski.

No acabo de entender esta noticia. Cómo es posible que si Rusia está invadiendo cruelmente Ucrania, tres altos representantes extranjeros puedan ir hasta Kiev...


----------



## alfonbass (15 Mar 2022)

valensalome dijo:


> al final no vamos a tratar con nadie  ,pues me enfado y no respiro.



Qué problema le genera a un país comunista que no traten con él? No dicen que el comercio es malo y que no importa no comerciar con nadie, pues hala


----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Eliminated Sasha and Danya. 20-year-old "warriors of the second army of the world" who will never again be able to return to their homes, because they came with weapons to Ukrainian soil.
> 
> Show these photos to Russian mothers.








Anna Kostjenko (2012 – 2014) 
Bombardeos ucros Dombás


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Mar 2022)

Meanwhile, en Barbaria Saudí, esa pristina democracia, no como Rusia y China...


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (15 Mar 2022)

El cerdo checheno Kadirov volviendo a Rusia.

Parece que no quieren ver morir a este subnormal









Кадыров вернулся в Россию из Украины


Читайте на URA.RU




ura.news


----------



## computer_malfuction (15 Mar 2022)

Unidas Podemos rechaza de plano aumentar el gasto militar y no lo apoyará


Unidas Podemos ha dejado claro su oposición al aumento del gasto militar como confirmó este lunes Pedro Sánchez ante la amenaza que supone Rusia y ha pedido al presidente que se desmarque de la escala




www.efe.com


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (15 Mar 2022)

Ayer ví este documental. No es nada del otro mundo pero se puede ver.

*Putin: el regreso del oso ruso | ARTE.tv Documentales*


Spoiler







El documento hace bastante hincapié en *Yevgeny Prigozhin*, oligarca ruso (controla el negocio del suministro de alimentos al ejército ruso) muy cercano a Putin y que podría ser el hombre detrás del *Grupo Wagner*, supuesto grupo de mercenarios al servicio del Kremlin (¿una especie de Blackwater-Acedemi en versión rusa?, ¿o sería más bien una versión rusa de los equipos de choque de la CIA o los Escuadrones de la Muerte?). Desde Rusia no se desmiente la existencia de este grupo de soldados dedicados a operaciones encubiertas pero se afirma que son militares rusos, reservistas, que en muchos casos han formado parte de la guardia presidencial. Desde Rusia también se desvinculan de algunos episodios donde otros afirman que el Grupo Wagner ha tomado partido, por ejemplo en el caso de los tres periodistas rusos asesinados en la República Centroafricana *(Kirill Radchenko, Aleksandr Rastogruev* y *Orkhan Dzhemal)*. Por cierto, parece que lo que se denomina Grupo Wagner no es únicamente este grupo de mercenarios sino que también existe una constelación de empresas vinculadas al ámbito militar y de la "seguridad". El documento también hace referencia a la particular relación de Rusia con la República Centroafricana. En este contexto aparece otro nombre, *Valery Zakharov*, según se publica el hombre de Putin en la región.

* *Yevgeny Prigozhin*


Spoiler



Yevgeny Prigozhin - Wikipedia















* *Valery Zakharov*


Spoiler



*17.12.2018*

Escribe Florian Elabdi.

Putin’s Man Leading New Scramble for Africa: ‘We’re Back’
*Putin’s Man in the Central African Republic: Is Valery Zakharov at the Heart of Russian Skulduggery?*















* Aquí un documento sobre el asesinato de *Kirill Radchenko*, *Aleksandr Rastogruev *y *Orkhan Dzhemal*.


Spoiler



The Murder of Three Journalists in Central African Republic
*Final Report on the Murder of Orkhan Dzhemal, Aleksandr Rastogruev and Kirill Radchenko in the Central African Republic*


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (15 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "Medio Chinos", puto moroñol cejijunto patillesco, se dice "del Asia Central" de donde procede la mayoria de la población no africana del planeta, dais asco.



En la vida os van a tratar a los chinos como en USA en Rusia.

Solo mira CHINATOWN, mas de un siglo de vida ya.

En Rusia.... no se si lo sabias, pero..... sois apestados.









Chinatown (Manhattan) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (15 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> la gasofa no cuesta 45 ctms en Rusia, cuesta 35 ahora mismo



Los tenemos rodeados con las sanciones heconomicas, jojojo.

Las protestas masivas y el golpe de Estado contra Putin es inminente.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## tomasjos (15 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Por mi bien, creo que todo en el mundo sería mucho mejor si solo hubiera países pequeños compitiendo económicamente entre si



Los países pequeños son presa fácil de las corporaciones capitalistas. Es justo el ideal de los anarcoliberales y por tanto es justo al contrario, los países deben ser tan grandes como sea etnoculturalmente y políticamente posible para que el Estado sea más fuerte que todas las corporaciones capitalistas juntas.


----------



## Billy Ray (15 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Eliminated Sasha and Danya. 20-year-old "warriors of the second army of the world" who will never again be able to return to their homes, because they came with weapons to Ukrainian soil.
> 
> Show these photos to Russian mothers.



¿No te da asco postear estas cosas, pedazo de mierda asqueroso?; ¿qué quieres transmitir con esto, que han merecido la muerte esos chavales con 20 años?. ¿Eres ucraniano acaso para regodearte con esto?...
Al ignore, ya está bien de tarados en el hilo.


----------



## Argentium (15 Mar 2022)

*China encierra a más de 45 millones de personas por el regreso de Covid. La provincia, potencia manufacturera, donde se encuentra la ciudad aporta el 11% del PIB, es decir, 1,96 billones de dólares.*
13:01 || 15/03/2022

*El confinamiento de Shenzhen no tendrá un gran impacto en la producción de Apple   - Reuters*
12:58 || 15/03/2022


----------



## keylargof (15 Mar 2022)

valensalome dijo:


> en España también hay calles del che guevara, y eso que no es ni de aquí, bustos de la pasionaria y tal ¿y? ¿qué me quieres contar con eso?, Según tu teoria más comunista será España entonces que quién les dirigió durante muchos años , anticomunista , es defenestrado en todo espacio público, y no se le respeto ni el lugar donde descansaban sus huesos no?



O sea que es igual tener una calle dedicada al subnormal de Ché que tener a Franco embasamado expuesto en un templete en la Puerta del Sol, no?

Muy bien campeón


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

Lo que está quedando claro con esta guerra, es que en una situación como esta, en la que las reacciones surgen de manera natural, desaparece por completo las nuevas ideologías identitaria y de falsa igualdad quer, las mujeres niños y ancianos, con las honrosas excepciones que siempre han habido, refugiados y los hombres hasta los 55 años a la guerra.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## visaman (15 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> En Twitter puede escribir hasta mi abuelo, que está muerto…donde anda? No lo dice…



a todo esto siendo el ruso un idioma hecho para la tragedia, como de trágicas son las conversaciones en tu Hogar?

maria alexandrova filipova pásame la mantequilla

si esposo esposovich quien sabe si será la ultima oh dios mío


----------



## Scardanelli (15 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Los países pequeños son presa fácil de las corporaciones capitalistas. Es justo el ideal de los anarcoliberales y por tanto es justo al contrario, los países deben ser tan grandes como sea etnoculturalmente y políticamente posible para que el Estado sea más fuerte que todas las corporaciones capitalistas juntas.



¿Etnoculturalmente? ¿Y qué hacemos cuando están mezclados o se mezclan? ¿Empezamos con el troceo y reparto otra vez?


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Mar 2022)

Algo tan aparentemente dificil de entender en este foro


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## visaman (15 Mar 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> "_Según la Grisú_"... mal fario. Estaría bien conocer esos nombres de la prensa y medios de comunicación afines a SSII e intereses extranjeros.



despistado no vas aun camino ukrania en mission save ukranaian chortin´s ?


----------



## Disidentpeasant (15 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Joder, pues en el foro de Patriots USAnos que a veces paso esta lleno de nicks americanos y son más pro-rusos que en este foro.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 983599



Que foro es ese?


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Algo tan aparentemente dificil de entender en este foro



Claro moreno, por eso el payaso cocainómano sacó una ley discriminando a los rusohablantes:
Ucrania aprueba una ley sobre pueblos autóctonos que deja fuera a los rusos


----------



## Disidentpeasant (15 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Ellos pueden dar asistencia militar a quien quieran, pero el resto de países no... La verdadera cara de hipócritas del imperio anglocabrón. Piratas, asesinos, mentirosos...


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Claro moreno, por eso el payaso cocainómano sacó una ley discriminando a los rusohablantes:
> Ucrania aprueba una ley sobre pueblos autóctonos que deja fuera a los rusos



Me parece fatal esa ley, pero no entiendo que tiene que ver con los dos tweets. ¿Seguro que entendiste lo que pone?


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Os veo a todos los follayanquis limpiando wateres en Nueva Chork.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Mar 2022)

*El gran desastre ucraniano del general Valery Gerasimov*


El Gran Desastre Ucraniano del General Valery Gerasimov | RealClearDefense

¿Cómo terminamos aquí? Todos pensábamos que el ejército ruso modernizado de Putin tenía diez pies de altura y estaba dirigido por un general que, en los círculos de pensamiento militar, es una verdadera estrella de rock. ¿Qué da?

El jefe del Estado Mayor ruso, el general Valery Gerasimov, escribió en 2013 un famoso artículo que con la captura de Crimea por parte de Rusia en 2014 fue visto como una guía práctica para derrocar gobiernos en países cercanos. Rusia usaría las redes sociales y la interferencia encubierta para poner a la población en contra de su gobierno, usaría medidas económicas para hacerlo pobre y medidas diplomáticas para asegurarse de que no tuviera amigos. Justo al final de este largo y prolongado proceso, una pequeña fuerza invasora rusa atacaría, inspirando a la población a levantarse y montar un golpe que instalaría un líder flexible.


Bueno en teoría, y muchos compraron la idea en todo el mundo.

Las ideas de cambio de régimen de Gerasimov han fracasado estrepitosamente en el ataque de Rusia contra Ucrania. Los quintacolumnistas rusos dentro de Ucrania fueron desarmados rápidamente, el asalto aerotransportado de la fuerza especial al aeródromo de Hostomel cerca de Kiev fracasó, el ejército de Rusia se detuvo y Ucrania se volvió más unida y decidida.

Después de su éxito en 2014, Rusia mantuvo el conflicto burbujeando en el Donbás. Estos largos y duros años construyeron un fuerte nacionalismo ucraniano que no estaba allí cuando Crimea fue capturada. Parece que Putin y Gerasimov no tienen idea de lo que realmente está sucediendo hoy en Ucrania. (Nota, Vitaly Gerasimov, un general ruso de nombre similar, murió luchando en Ucrania recientemente)

Peor aún, Gerasimov había diseñado un ejército ruso moderno bajo el liderazgo de Putin basado en un concepto de defensa activa. Esto preveía librar una retirada de combate que llevaría a un enemigo a lo profundo de Rusia para ser destruido, como se hizo contra los ejércitos de Napoleón y Hitler.

Gerasimov ahora ha comprometido al ejército ruso a una operación ofensiva a gran escala en otro país defendido por soldados altamente motivados. El ejército de Rusia no tiene los sistemas logísticos para suministrar el combustible, las municiones y los alimentos que necesitan sus fuerzas mecanizadas que avanzan. No es sorprendente que la moral del ejército sea un problema creciente. Por último, la fuerza invasora es demasiado pequeña, unos 200.000 efectivos, para subyugar a un país de 44 millones de personas enojadas.

El ejército ruso de hoy no está diseñado para luchar en una guerra de invasión: es demasiado pequeño, no está debidamente equipado, está mal entrenado y carece de la voluntad de luchar.

Guerra equivocada, ejército equivocado, tiempo equivocado, pero esto crea problemas para Ucrania.

Primero, la defensa activa de Gerasimov enfatiza el poder de fuego para desgastar tanto a una fuerza atacante como a la infraestructura económica de la nación atacante. Esta es la potencia de fuego de las armas nucleares tácticas, el bombardeo de áreas de aviones, cohetes, artillería y municiones de racimo.

El uso de tal potencia de fuego contra las ciudades y la infraestructura civil crítica parece el único camino de Rusia hacia alguna forma de victoria militar. El modelo en juego parece el de Mariupol: 500.000 personas aisladas, sin electricidad, sin agua y bombardeos constantes para destruir viviendas. Esto puede traer la victoria a Rusia, pero deja un páramo y va en contra de las leyes de los conflictos armados.

En segundo lugar, al hacer un páramo, el ejército de Gerasimov dejará atrás una Ucrania en ruinas. El esfuerzo de reconstrucción será inmenso. Los activos rusos han sido incautados en todo el mundo. En lugar de devolverlos al control ruso después de que termine la guerra, ¿deberían usarse para reconstruir los estragos de la guerra que Rusia comenzó?

En tercer lugar, la doctrina de defensa activa de Gerasimov enfatiza el ataque a la infraestructura crítica en Ucrania, incluidas las plantas de energía nuclear. En su política emergente de tierras baldías, Rusia puede tratar de cerrar los reactores nucleares que ha capturado de una manera que impida que se reinicien debido a preocupaciones de radiación.

Cuatro, el uso de Rusia de la guerra ofensiva en las redes sociales continúa. El apoyo cibernético ruso a los antivacunas ahora está cambiando rápidamente hacia el odio a los refugiados. Como se hizo anteriormente con los sirios, los refugiados ucranianos serán representados activamente por los cibertroles y bots rusos como criminales, violadores y terroristas. Rusia tiene como objetivo crear discordia social en los países que los aceptan.

En quinto lugar, existe una creciente preocupación por las operaciones de sabotaje rusas que se extienden más allá de Ucrania hacia los países de la OTAN que apoyan la resistencia de Ucrania. Los líderes occidentales afirman constantemente que si Rusia ataca a la OTAN, la alianza volverá a atacar. Esto parece dirigido a disuadir las operaciones de sabotaje rusas; puede que no funcione.

Por último, las líneas del frente parecen casi estabilizadoras. Aun así, se espera que las fuerzas rusas avancen y rodeen Kiev, Járkov, Chernihiv y otras ciudades importantes y luego dependan de una política de tierras baldías para lograr su rendición. Esto todavía deja vastas extensiones de Ucrania sin conquistar, incluida Lviv, que puede convertirse en la capital de ucrania desocupada hasta que termine la guerra. Se avecina un desastre de seguridad alimentaria.

Las potencias ocupantes deben garantizar el suministro de alimentos a los civiles bajo su control. Los soldados rusos, sin embargo, han estado saqueando supermercados a medida que sus suministros se agotan y tienen hambre. Rusia tendrá que comenzar y seguir alimentando a los millones de civiles que están bajo su control. Parece poco probable que pueda y tal vez no quiera.

Del mismo modo, las partes desocupadas necesitarán ayuda externa a medida que se agoten los alimentos. Es posible que la OTAN necesite establecer importantes rutas de tránsito de suministro de alimentos en las profundidades de Ucrania. Con suerte, estos estarán bajo la autorización de la ONU, pero esto necesita el apoyo de Rusia en el Consejo de Seguridad. De lo contrario, frente a millones de personas hambrientas, el poder militar y las zonas de exclusión aérea pueden necesitar ser utilizadas para brindar alivio. Además, este problema humanitario a gran escala durará mucho más allá del final de la guerra.

La Unión Soviética de Stalin retiró los suministros de alimentos en Ucrania en la década de 1930, matando de hambre a unos cuatro millones de personas. Putin lamenta la caída de la URSS. Con suerte, no permitirá que se repita una de sus acciones deliberadas más oscuras.


----------



## Michael_Knight (15 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Madre mía, hoy te haces todo el hilo tú solito, ¿te han puesto wifi en el centro de día o cómo va la cosa?


----------



## Billy Ray (15 Mar 2022)

Estos CERDOS deseando meternos en cintura, los masones deseando apretarnos el cuello, están disfrutando, se lo estan pasando pipa con epidemias y guerras.


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Os veo a todos los follayanquis limpiando wateres en Nueva Chork.



A tomal POLCULO....chinito de MIELDA.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Me parece fatal esa ley, pero no entiendo que tiene que ver con los dos tweets. ¿Seguro que entendiste lo que pone?



Oh, te parece fatal, super superfatal, ¿eres una tia?


----------



## crocodile (15 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Rusofobia brutal


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Oh, te parece fatal, super superfatal, ¿eres una tia?



 

En serio...¿No tenías argumentos mejores?


----------



## Ancient Warrior (15 Mar 2022)

Tiemblan los rusos ....llegó brasil


----------



## crocodile (15 Mar 2022)

La perra globalista ultra pro Yankee de la Griso vomitando mentiras en antena3


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

Se habla aquí con una ligereza de Victoria y derrota que da miedo y vergüenza a la vez. No es un partido de fútbol, estan muriendo personas, están destruyendo el hogar de gente como nosotros que han perdido el trabajo, y sus propiedades. 

Se ve que la mayoría de aquí no paga la compra del Super o no echa combustible, pero la realidad es que en este conflicto perdemos todos, hasta los que estamos a 4000 km de el.


----------



## El Tuerto (15 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Volar por el espacio aéro ucraniano es jugársela. Como tanto Jarek como Mateusz no son tontos, y al primero ya le mataron al hermano en el espacio aéreo ruso, supongo que irán a reunirse con Zelensky donde quiera que esté escondido, que bien puede ser en territorio polaco. Me imagino que no aparecerán imágenes de la reunión en exteriores.



No sé de dónde habrá salido esa noticia, tremenda chorrada lo de que vayan a volar a Kiev esos tres. Da para chiste.

Todo cacharro otánico que cruce la frontera ucraniana sabe a lo que se expone, y sería considerado por Rusia un acto de guerra. Por eso no cruzan.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> En serio...¿No tenías argumentos mejores?



Para ti, suficientes, prinsesa, ale, a la nevera, saluda a Steve.


----------



## alfonbass (15 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Los países pequeños son presa fácil de las corporaciones capitalistas. Es justo el ideal de los anarcoliberales y por tanto es justo al contrario, los países deben ser tan grandes como sea etnoculturalmente y políticamente posible para que el Estado sea más fuerte que todas las corporaciones capitalistas juntas.



Qué tonteria más grande, cuando los estados tienen tanto poder, es imposible hacer crecer a la sociedad, lo que pasa es que a tu te han engañado diciéndote que los "buenos" van a darte seguridad con tus decisiones, y a pesar de que nunca lo han demostrado ahí sigues sin querer reconocer tu error

Otra cosa es que desde el estado, se fomenten grandes corporaciones o se monte todo para que ellas no tengan competencia, que es lo que ocurre en el estado donde vives, pero eso no tiene nada que ver con el capitalismo o libertad de comercio, sino todo lo contrario.

Por eso, y porque ese fenomeno se da siempre, independientemente del adjetivo que cada "ideología" estatista se de, es el principal error. Si la existencia fuera de estados pequeños incapaces de usar la fuerza contra otro y solo compitiendo entre sí, de manera económica, tu podrías escoger en qué lugar del mundo te viene bien vivir o colaborar, así, las opciones crecerían en todo el planeta

Pero no, un "estado fuerte", como el caso del hilo, lo que hace es montar estas barbaridades para que, al final, una pensión en Rusia no llegue a los 300€ y para que la gente tenga que buscarse 2 o 3 trabajos para sobrevivir en Moscú, por ejemplo, ese porcentaje de personas (que obviamente no son todos) es demasiado

Deberías aprender de verdad qué son las ideas liberales o anarcoliberales para debatir sobre ello, la verdad


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Teuro (15 Mar 2022)

niraj dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que más jode de todo esto es que le da la razón a Trump. Que el peligro es China y que la dependencia energética de Rusia saldría cara. Ahora occidente tiene un problemón, no puede desligarse de la dependencia energética de Rusia en un par de semanas (No hay razón para que Rusia corte el grifo, es más, cuando amenacen dejar de comprarle es el momento de hacer lo de Telefónica: Te bajo el precio), y lo de China es aun peor: La industrialización de China en nombre de la "globalización" era una estratagema para hacerse el rey del mambo, ahora cualquier desglobalización será lenta y China tiene todo el tiempo del mundo para ir adaptándose, bien desarrollando su mercado interno, bien ampliando otros mercados.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

El hijoPutin sigue diciendo a su población y militares que en Ucrania no hay guerra, son maniobras.


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (15 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> a todo esto siendo el ruso un idioma hecho para la tragedia


----------



## HDR (15 Mar 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Ellos pueden dar asistencia militar a quien quieran, pero el resto de países no... La verdadera cara de hipócritas del imperio anglocabrón. Piratas, asesinos, mentirosos...



Así Rusia obtiene armas y un aliado reconocido ante la OTAN. Seguramente sea el precio a pagar por China para que Rusia no le ponga sanciones a Taiwán. Parece que les molesta mucho que se haga eso. Es una forma de tratar a Taiwán como cosa independiente al resto de China.


----------



## crocodile (15 Mar 2022)

Los rusos o son tontos o se lo hacen.

Les pierden los negocios con sus "socios"

Russia ready to normalize US ties, if Washington takes constructive stance, says Kremlin









Russia ready to normalize US ties, if Washington takes constructive stance, says Kremlin


When asked whether dialogue between Moscow and Washington and any normalization of relations are possible today, Peskov recalled that Putin "has always been in favor of building good relations based on mutual respect and readiness to take into account each other’s concerns"




tass.com


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (15 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Estos CERDOS deseando meternos en cintura, los masones deseando apretarnos el cuello, están disfrutando, se lo estan pasando pipa con epidemias y guerras.



Se llama Guerra


----------



## El Tuerto (15 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Barcos artilleros capturados a la Armada de Ucrania R 174 Akkerman (BK-02, derecha) y R 179 Vishgorod (BK-06, izquierda) proyecto 58155 (Gyurza-M). Berdyansk
> 
> Estos barcos se fletaron para sustituir a los barcos ucranianos capturados en Odessa (presumiblemente financiados por la OTAN). De nuevo sirven para reforzar a la flota del Mar Negro.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 983989



La Marina ucraniana se ha rendido sin pegar un tiro. Creo que algo similar pasó con la aviación al principio. Son tropa regular que no puede ser reemplazada o liderada por cuatro nazis drogados.

Como siempre, dentro de la propia guerra hay varias guerras internas


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

Aqui teneis a la verdadera democracia en Rusia:


----------



## Teuro (15 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Si China empieza a vender bajo manga armas a Rusia, creo que habrá llegado el momento oficial de que China deje de ser la fábrica del mundo.
> 
> Si esto ocurre, se debería iniciar la desGLOBALIZACIÓN tan rápido como se pueda, especialmente cuando ya hemos visto lo que ha pasado con los chips de los ordenadores, el control de los aparatos, vehículos, etc., no puede quedar en sus manos.



Todavía estamos esperando la recuperación de la producción de medicamentos (India) y la de material sanitario (China). Y mira que lo del covid fue hace 2 años.


----------



## Albion (15 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> *El gran desastre ucraniano del general Valery Gerasimov*
> 
> 
> El Gran Desastre Ucraniano del General Valery Gerasimov | RealClearDefense
> ...



El famoso artículo de Gerasimov era en realidad un análisis de lo que habían hecho los países occidentales en sus conflictos. No especificaba que esa fuera a ser una doctrina rusa. Y que mezcle al artículo los antivacunas, la xenofobia y la guerra de Ucrania es ya una sobrada


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los rusos o son tontos o se lo hacen.
> 
> Les pierden los negocios con sus "socios"
> 
> ...



Es troleo


----------



## Billy Ray (15 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Se llama Guerra



No estamos en guerra.


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

El ejército ruso sigue evacuando a los residentes de Mariupol

Está previsto evacuar a 1.000 personas de las áreas liberadas en el noroeste de la ciudad, incluidos 70 ciudadanos extranjeros.

Cabe destacar que entre ellos se encuentran miembros de la misión de la OSCE.


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

Los 3 primeros ministros muestran valentía y determinación al viajar a Kiev.

No veo al hijoPutin ni a ninguno de los de su alrededor haciendo lo mismo.


----------



## El Tuerto (15 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Si esos chavales con esas caras son voluntarios, yo soy Vladimir.

No salió el otro día la noticia de un rector nazi que expulsaba a los estudiantes y les negaba cobijo? Pues algo así serán los pobres de la foto.


----------



## keylargof (15 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Rublos y rupias?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Mar 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Tiemblan los rusos ....llegó brasil





Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> *El gran desastre ucraniano del general Valery Gerasimov*
> 
> 
> El Gran Desastre Ucraniano del General Valery Gerasimov | RealClearDefense
> ...



El caso es que la OTAN no ha podido entrar hasta ahora como en Siria, donde Turquía y USA aún tienen territorio ocupado. Algo ha cambiado.

¿Miedo?


----------



## Billy Ray (15 Mar 2022)

El Tuerto dijo:


> Si esos chavales con esas caras son voluntarios, yo soy Vladimir.
> 
> No salió el otro día la noticia de un rector nazi que expulsaba a los estudiantes y les negaba cobijo? Pues algo así serán los pobres de la foto.



Solo les faltan las máscaras de Paint-Ball...


----------



## computer_malfuction (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Especialista francés tras el ataque al campo de entrenamiento de Yavoriv, donde había una base de mercenarios extranjeros

“Aquí, la base acaba de ser destruida, nos vamos. Entre los muertos están mis amigos, así que salgamos de aquí. La base ha sido destruida.

Nuestra base, donde firmamos un contrato militar con Ucrania, acaba de ser destruida. Éramos decenas, solo nosotros nos quedábamos. Había cientos de soldados en esta base, estadounidenses.
Cien por ciento, alguien vendió información sobre nuestros datos”.

Se puede ver que la persona tenía otras expectativas sobre esta guerra. Cuando luches en Afganistán o Irak, puedes estar seguro de que un misil de crucero no volará hacia ti, tampoco puedes temer los ataques aéreos, por el contrario, en caso de resistencia de los nativos, llamas a aviones que bombardearán cualquier pueblo en la Edad de Piedra, pero aquí resulta que no es justo. Aquí hay otra entrevista de un mercenario inglés a The Sun, que luchó cerca de Gostomel e incluso visitó el sótano de la SBU, el especialista también se mostró decepcionado con la guerra contra helicópteros y aviones, porque así pueden matarte.


----------



## ksa100 (15 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Aqui teneis a la verdadera democracia en Rusia:



Porque no has visto el video de la mujer a la que detienen por mostrar una cartulina en blanco, sí, en blanco.


----------



## Teuro (15 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Ya los chips... Pues China se pusoi a fabricar los propios , no a invadir Taiwan y los occidentales no tienen chips fuera de Taiwan ¿Quieren guerra en Taiwan los occidentales?
> 
> Bueno, querer ya se sabe que quieren, la pregunta es si la piensan hacer ¿con ayuda de Japón que reivindica el territorio como propio?



En esto de los chips en Taiwan hace a uno pensar acerca de la técnica de guerra de los occidentales es curiosa, es como si dos se van a pelear, uno chino y otro americano, y el americano decide que, antes de la pelea, le pone los huevos dentro del puño del contrincante. Venga, a ver cuando suena la campanita de inicio del combate.


----------



## Salamandra (15 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los rusos o son tontos o se lo hacen.
> 
> Les pierden los negocios con sus "socios"
> 
> ...



No hagas mala sangre. El diablo está en los detalles:

Durante 20 años, estas preocupaciones han sido ignoradas y el presidente Putin junto con nuestro país se enfrentó a un hecho consumado. Cuando esa actitud se reemplace con un enfoque constructivo, no tengo dudas de que nuestro presidente demostrará la voluntad política correspondiente”, subrayó Peskov. 

Vamos, mañana mismo ¿no?


----------



## Tales. (15 Mar 2022)

La ofensiva tártara está siendo repelida en Mariupol con tremendas bajas.


----------



## Billy Ray (15 Mar 2022)

La ONU como organización global tiene los días contados, se convertirá (ya lo es) en un club de autistas hablando de sus fantasias NWO que jamás llegarán a cumplirse.


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

Es que el hijoPutin y su ejercito es muy "valiente" masacrando civiles y bombardeando hospitales, maternidades y guarderias entre otros. 

Cuando Putin y su ejercito se tienen que enfrentar con el ejercito ucraniano se hacen kakita y para eso tiene a los mercenarios sirios y chechenos.


----------



## El Tuerto (15 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Estos CERDOS deseando meternos en cintura, los masones deseando apretarnos el cuello, están disfrutando, se lo estan pasando pipa con epidemias y guerras.



A disposición y gubernamental los medios públicos y PRIVADOS que sean necesarios. Y las personas.

Vamos a ver los próximos años cosas que no somos capaces ni de imaginar.

Edito: HIJOS DE PUTA


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (15 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



¡¡Pobres chavales!!, con toda la vida por delante y metidos en una guerra que igual no saben ni por qué. ¡¡Esto si que es triste!!.


----------



## computer_malfuction (15 Mar 2022)

El Gobierno traslada desde León a la frontera con Rusia efectivos de El Ferral y su radar Arthur


El contingente leonés, al que se suman 95 militares procedentes del Raca 11 de Burgos, se ubicarán en Letonia por tiempo indefinido para el refuerzo fronterizo ante Rusi




www.leonoticias.com


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Mar 2022)

cuarto mayor general caído 4/20



cuadra con el 25% de bajas esperables de la invasion imperial
10k muertos 30k heridos y 20k deserciones

ya tienen toda la carne en ucrania, no pueden avanzar porque eso comprometeria la densidad de tropas, sencillamente no pueden diluirse tanto


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

Entiendo que si Rusia puede bombardear la ayuda que se envía a Ucrania desde occidente y no pasa nada porque no es conflicto directo, tampoco lo sería bombardear el convoy donde vayan esos miles de sirios antes de que salgan del país, tampoco sería conflicto directo.


----------



## otroyomismo (15 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Especialista francés tras el ataque al campo de entrenamiento de Yavoriv, donde había una base de mercenarios extranjeros
> 
> “Aquí, la base acaba de ser destruida, nos vamos. Entre los muertos están mis amigos, así que salgamos de aquí. La base ha sido destruida.
> 
> ...



mas



sorry si esta repetido


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Mar 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> ¡¡Pobres chavales!!, con toda la vida por delante y metidos en una guerra que igual no saben ni por qué. ¡¡Esto si que es triste!!.



Como en todas las guerras, siempre ha sido así.


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

El Tuerto dijo:


> A disposición y gubernamental los medios públicos y PRIVADOS que sean necesarios. Y las personas.
> 
> Vamos a ver los próximos años cosas que no somos capaces ni de imaginar.



Yo antes voy a la cárcel que obedecer a los liberticidas estos. Que envíen en un batallón panzercharo y se vayan a tomar por culo.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## mazuste (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (15 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> cuarto mayor general caído 4/20
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A los otanicos os gusta la carroña, ¿eh?, disfrutaís con los muertos ajenos, los enseñaís como trofeos, vaya gentuza carroñera y psicopata.

Le tenía a usted por cristiano.


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hannibaal (15 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> A los otanicos os gusta la carroña, ¿eh?, disfrutaís con los muertos ajenos, los enseñaís como trofeos, vaya gentuza carroñera y psicopata.
> 
> Le tenía a usted por cristiano.



Es otro que iba de católico hispanista y tradicionalista. No es mas que un desequilibrado mental.


----------



## Nicors (15 Mar 2022)

ELPAIS

SUSCRÍBETE


Internacional
EUROPAEE UUMÉXICOAMÉRICA LATINAORIENTE PRÓXIMOASIAÁFRICAFOTOSOPINIÓNÚLTIMAS NOTICIAS
OFENSIVA DE RUSIA EN UCRANIA





*Los mapas de la guerra en Ucrania hoy: los rusos bombardean Kiev sin lograr avanzar sobre la capital*
*Las fuerzas rusas llevaron a cabo ataques limitados al oeste de la ciudad, intentando sin éxito salvar el río Irpin; no hubo ofensiva por el flanco este. La situación del país permanece sin cambios un día más*

MARIANO ZAFRAKIKO LLANERASDANIELE GRASSOJAVIER GALÁNJOSÉ A. ÁLVAREZ
14 MAR 2022 - 11:10Actualizado:15 MAR 2022 - 08:46 CET
12
*15 de marzo | Los Rusos no avanzan en dirección a Kiev*
La situación en Ucrania permanece sin cambios un día más. Las fuerzas rusas llevaron a cabo varios ataques limitados al noroeste de *Kiev*, intentando sin éxito salvar el río Irpin, según el Instituto de Estudios para la Guerra (ISW). Mantienen el control del área al norte y noroeste de esa localidad.

Los rusos no avanzaron al este de Kiev. Es posible que no tengan fuerzas suficientes para reanudar la ofensiva en ese flanco por unos días. Según Rochan Consulting, parecen haber sido rechazadas en Brovari.

Lo que sí continua son los bombardeos sobre la capital. El lunes un proyectil impactó sobre un edificio residencial en el barrio Obolon (al norte), y este martes la ciudad volvió a amanecer con nuevas explosiones, según el servicio de emergencias de Ucrania. Habrían sido atacados dos edificios residenciales de los distritos de Podilsk (al noroeste) y Osokorky (sureste).









Los mapas de la guerra en Ucrania: resumen visual hasta el 4 de abril


En las regiones de Chernihiv y Sumi apenas hay soldados del Kremlin, que se desplazan hacia el norte ante al avance ucranio y por el cambio de estrategia. Solo consiguen avances en el Donbás




elpais.com


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Mar 2022)

¿Por qué los drones baratos y lentos de Ucrania tienen tanto éxito contra objetivos rusos? | Burbuja.info 


La única razón por la que esto sucede es porque Rusia no puede controlar el espacio aéreo por encima de sus fuerzas terrestres. Lo cual es extraño dada la saturación de las fuerzas terrestres con plataformas de defensa aérea. No estoy disminuyendo el desempeño de Ukr, pero claramente el de Rusia es pésimo.



¿Por qué los drones baratos y lentos de Ucrania tienen tanto éxito contra objetivos rusos? (nbcnews.com)


"Es literalmente un avión de la Primera Guerra Mundial, en términos de rendimiento", dijo un experto. "No es sigiloso. No es supersónico. Es una paloma de arcilla, un objetivo realmente fácil".





El avión no tripulado Bayraktar TB2 de fabricación turca en la base aérea de Gecitkale cerca de Famagusta en la autoproclamada República Turca del Norte de Chipre el 16 de diciembre de 2019.Birol Bebek / AFP vía archivo Getty Images



El video muestra un lanzador de misiles ruso sentado a la intemperie. De repente, está envuelto en una enorme bola de fuego.
Los funcionarios ucranianos dicen que lo que parecía un videojuego era en realidad el trabajo de un avión no tripulado pequeño y relativamente barato de fabricación turca que ha tenido un impacto sorprendentemente letal en las fuerzas rusas.

Un funcionario de defensa de Estados Unidos dijo el lunes que Ucrania ha hecho un uso "excelente" de los vehículos aéreos no tripulados turcos Bayraktar TB2, que pueden merodear sobre tanques y artillería y destruirlos con fuego de misiles devastadoramente preciso. El funcionario dijo que Estados Unidos está trabajando para ayudar a mantener los drones volando.

Ucrania recibió un nuevo envío de los drones este mes, dijo el ministro de Defensa de Ucrania en Facebook. No dijo cuántos. No está claro si Estados Unidos ha hecho esfuerzos para facilitar el suministro del avión no tripulado turco u otros sistemas similares a Ucrania, además de los misiles antitanque Javelin y antiaéreos Stinger que está proporcionando.
Antes de que comenzara la guerra, los expertos militares predijeron que las fuerzas rusas tendrían pocos problemas para lidiar con el complemento de Ucrania de hasta 20 drones turcos. Con un precio de millones de un solo dígito, los Bayraktars son mucho más baratos que los drones como el U.S. Reaper, pero también mucho más lentos y pequeños, con una envergadura de 39 pies.
Sin embargo, como ha sido tan a menudo el caso en esta guerra, los expertos juzgaron mal la competencia de los militares rusos.



"Es bastante sorprendente ver todos estos videos de Bayraktars aparentemente derribando baterías rusas de misiles tierra-aire, que son exactamente el tipo de sistema que está equipado para derribarlos", dijo David Hambling, un experto en drones con sede en Londres.
Eso es confuso, dijo Hambling, porque los drones deberían ser fáciles de volar para los rusos del cielo, o desactivarlos con interferencias electrónicas.
"Es literalmente un avión de la Primera Guerra Mundial, en términos de rendimiento", dijo. "Tiene un motor de 110 caballos de fuerza. No es sigiloso. No es supersónico. Es una paloma de arcilla, un objetivo realmente fácil".


Si nada más, los rusos deberían poder derribar los drones con aviones de combate, dijo Hambling. Pero sin superioridad aérea, Rusia no ha estado volando patrullas aéreas de combate regulares. En cuanto a la interferencia electrónica, uno de los misterios de la invasión de Ucrania es por qué los rusos no han hecho más uso de lo que los expertos creen que es su avanzada capacidad de guerra electrónica.
La conclusión es que los drones turcos continúan protagonizando videos compartidos a través de Twitter y otras plataformas de redes sociales que los muestran volando vehículos rusos a pedazos. Los ucranianos incluso los han elogiado en canciones. No está claro cuántos han sido derribados, pero algunos, al menos, siguen siendo efectivos, dijeron funcionarios estadounidenses.

"Es desconcertante", dijo Hambling. "Puede ser una incompetencia masiva por parte de los rusos. Puede ser que los ucranianos hayan descubierto algunas tácticas furtivas que pueden usar".


Azerbaiyán utilizó pequeños drones de fabricación turca con un efecto devastador contra el ejército armenio en 2020, poniendo fin de manera decisiva a un estancamiento sobre un enclave en disputa que había durado años.
El video publicado por Azerbaiyán muestra a los drones golpeando emplazamientos de artillería, tanques y tropas rodeados de trincheras que no ofrecían protección alguna contra la muerte ardiente que llovía desde arriba.

Los drones turcos también tuvieron un impacto significativo en las batallas contra el equipo militar de fabricación rusa en Libia y Siria.


"Estoy seguro de que se venderá extremadamente bien", dijo Hambling.

Muchos expertos han argumentado que otro tipo de sistema de armas no tripuladas sería aún más útil para las fuerzas ucranianas: un llamado avión no tripulado kamikaze, un vehículo lleno de explosivos que es esencialmente un misil guiado inteligente lanzado a millas de distancia de un objetivo. Dos compañías israelíes hacen versiones de esos drones, el Harop y el Hero. El ejército de los Estados Unidos despliega un sistema llamado Switchblade, cuya versión más grande puede destruir tanques. Esa arma no está aprobada para la exportación, excepto al Reino Unido.

Turquía, que ha tratado de mantener relaciones amistosas tanto con Rusia como con Occidente, fue sancionada por Estados Unidos en diciembre de 2020 por su compra de sistemas de defensa antimisiles rusos S-400. Erdogan se negó a decir el lunes si Turquía compraría más armas rusas.
"En las circunstancias actuales, sería prematuro hablar sobre lo que muestra el futuro en este momento", dijo el lunes durante una visita a Alemania, según Reuters. "Tenemos que ver qué nos traen las condiciones. Tenemos que mantener nuestra amistad con el Sr. Zelenskyy y el Sr. Putin".


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

STASTER PACK APOCALIPSIS ZOMBI RADIACTIVO MAD MAX FURY ROAD

POLVO DEL DESIERTO RADIACTIVO CON CESIO 138 PRIMERAS MARCAS
+
*GASOLINA A CASI 2 EUROS *






​


----------



## mecaweto (15 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Deberian ponerles un brazalete con una Z, para identificarlos. 
Puta rectora...


----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> ¡¡Pobres chavales!!, con toda la vida por delante y metidos en una guerra que igual no saben ni por qué. ¡¡Esto si que es triste!!.



Les han obligado a luchar


----------



## mazuste (15 Mar 2022)

¿Será cierto que las fuerzas especiales israelíes (actuales o pasadas, pero "voluntarias")
están participando en Ucrania del lado de las fuerzas ucranianas?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

*NUNCAFOLLISTAS Y DIVORCIADOS RADIACTIVOS Y MUERTOS ENVIDAS AHORA MAS NUCLEARES QUE NUNCA *



*Lluvias de barro y calima: no solo polvo, también Cesio 137, cromo y níquel*

video de hace un año. sube hasta 13 loquesea el año pasado. de medioa cerca de zero o como mucho 7 u 11






15·03·22 | 09:25 | Actualizado a las 11:02​ 








Lluvias de barro y calima: no solo polvo, también Cesio 137, cromo y níquel


Las partículas que llegan a España traen compuestos químicos de plantas industriales norteafricanas




www.diariodemallorca.es










Lluvia de barro?? JAJA nos intoxican!


Pues eso. Ni expertos ni su puta madre. Es evidente que nos están intoxicado en nuestras narices. Y no sólo al español medio de a pie, sino también aguas, pantanos, plantas, animales, tierras, y demás seres vivos... En nuestra puta cara. Asco de mass media y asco de ciudadano covidiota...




www.burbuja.info









Coño, el cielo está rarísimo aquí también, en el norte.


Posible invasión alien???




www.burbuja.info









El polvo del Sajara lleva Cesio 137 de pruebas nucleares que hizo Francia hace décadas







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Bartleby (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Exterminador (15 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> la gasofa no cuesta 45 ctms en Rusia, cuesta 35 ahora mismo



Y encima bajando...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

QUE ESTÁ CAYENDO DEL CIELO-La Quinta Columna


Puedes apoyar el trabajo de LA QUINTA COLUMNA mediante donación a nuestra nueva cuenta PayPal en: https://www.paypal.com/paypalme/laquintacolumnainfo o mediante don




laquintacolumna.tv














QUE ESTÁ CAYENDO DEL CIELO-La Quinta Columna


Puedes apoyar el trabajo de LA QUINTA COLUMNA mediante donación a nuestra nueva cuenta PayPal en: https://www.paypal.com/paypalme/laquintacolumnainfo o mediante don




laquintacolumna.tv




FALLOUT CALIMA CESIO

​


----------



## Abu-Yunis (15 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Qué tonteria más grande, cuando los estados tienen tanto poder, es imposible hacer crecer a la sociedad, lo que pasa es que a tu te han engañado diciéndote que los "buenos" van a darte seguridad con tus decisiones, y a pesar de que nunca lo han demostrado ahí sigues sin querer reconocer tu error
> 
> Otra cosa es que desde el estado, se fomenten grandes corporaciones o se monte todo para que ellas no tengan competencia, que es lo que ocurre en el estado donde vives, pero eso no tiene nada que ver con el capitalismo o libertad de comercio, sino todo lo contrario.
> 
> ...



Tienes razón. Por el bien de la democracia, del capitalismo y de la libertad de comercio, los Estados Unidos deberían de abandonar su estatismo y conceder la independencia a todo estado que la pida, comenzando por California, y continuando por Oregón, Nevada, Nuevo México y Texas.


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

El ejército ruso era la maravilla bélica del Este y ahora está pidiendo auxilio a China para acabar con Ucrania.


----------



## Homero+10 (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## ZARGON (15 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Especialista francés tras el ataque al campo de entrenamiento de Yavoriv, donde había una base de mercenarios extranjeros
> 
> “Aquí, la base acaba de ser destruida, nos vamos. Entre los muertos están mis amigos, así que salgamos de aquí. La base ha sido destruida.
> 
> ...



Recibió de su propia medicina. Salió de Narnia y se perdió


----------



## alfonbass (15 Mar 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Tienes razón. Por el bien de la democracia, del capitalismo y de la libertad de comercio, los Estados Unidos deberían de abandonar su estatismo y conceder la independencia a todo estado que la pida, comenzando por California, y continuando por Oregón, Nevada, Nuevo México y Texas.



Yo estoy de acuerdo con eso


----------



## César Borgia (15 Mar 2022)

Los mismos una y otra vez.............


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

Si esto fuera así, tras la primera demostración de fuerza por parte de Rusia, se habría establecido automáticamente un alto el fuego a la espera de negociar y no ha sido así, el hijoPutin ha dado ordenes para masacrar a población civil e infligir todo el daño posible.


----------



## Dylan Leary (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Mar 2022)

lo dice una bosta humana que ha jaleado desde el principio la invasión a ucrania de la maquina de exterminio y terror rusa
_ejque han sacado un cadaver de major general con la cara en negro _lagrimas de cocodrilo



Billy Ray dijo:


> A los otanicos os gusta la carroña, ¿eh?, disfrutaís con los muertos ajenos, los enseñaís como trofeos, vaya gentuza carroñera y psicopata.
> 
> Le tenía a usted por cristiano.


----------



## Bartleby (15 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El ejército ruso era la maravilla bélica del Este y ahora está pidiendo auxilio a China para acabar con Ucrania.



Nos equivocamos si creemos que está pidiendo auxilio a China en el plano militar. Sinceramente, Rusia cuenta con capacidad suficiente para arrasar Ucrania, ojalá no nos lo demuestren, lo que pasa es que también hay una batalla por los apoyos internacionales y es por ello que, para demostrar que no se encuentran solos en el mundo, tratan de buscar ciertas reciprocidades con otros países. Sinceramente, no creo que estén pidiendo auxilio para ganar la guerra, sino que piden que dentro de su aparente neutralidad, se posicionen algo y, de este modo sería un mensaje para el mundo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

*La idea de suministrar MiG-29 polacos a Ucrania es insostenible - Embajador de EE. UU. ante la OTAN*


----------



## uberales (15 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> A los otanicos os gusta la carroña, ¿eh?, disfrutaís con los muertos ajenos, los enseñaís como trofeos, vaya gentuza carroñera y psicopata.
> 
> Le tenía a usted por cristiano.



A los follaputines os va más atacar población civil y poner restos de misiles sin romper adoquines...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Mar 2022)

traga hiel, putinito



Hannibaal dijo:


> Es otro que iba de católico hispanista y tradicionalista. No es mas que un desequilibrado mental.


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

Svetlana Gannushkina, opositora rusa y candidata al Nobel de la Paz:

* "Pasé mi 80 cumpleaños en comisaría por manifestarme contra la guerra".  *


----------



## Billy Ray (15 Mar 2022)

Hasta una republica bananera artificial como Ucrania guarda las formas en un momento tremendo como el que vive, con medio país ocupado y en guerra.


----------



## Zhukov (15 Mar 2022)

*Frente de Donetsk - *informes de Oleg Kalugin ayer 14 Marzo

La Milicia Popular de la RPD comenzó a reprimir formaciones armadas ucranianas al oeste de Donetsk desde el frente y los flancos

Como se informó el día anterior, en la tarde del 13.03.22, un gran convoy de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas pasó por Donetsk. Y las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales rusas y la artillería comenzaron a trabajar intensamente a lo largo de la línea de contacto con las Fuerzas Armadas de Ukraine.As como resultado, era lógico suponer que se esperaba una gran ofensiva en las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas, para desmembrar la defensa de las unidades enemigas y neonazis atrincheradas.


Hoy, por la tarde, llegan informes de la República Popular de Donetsk de que la Milicia Popular de la RPD, con el apoyo de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas, ha comenzado a suprimir la defensa de las formaciones armadas ucranianas al oeste y noroeste de Donetsk. Lo que está sucediendo es que la gente de Donetsk ha estado esperando durante tanto tiempo durante casi 8 años.

Según los últimos datos, las unidades de las tropas republicanas, después de la preparación de artillería pesada, comenzaron a avanzar en dirección a las posiciones del grupo ucraniano concentradas a lo largo de la línea Avdiivka – Pervomaiske — Marinka.

Las principales fuerzas del nuevo Reich fueron desmembradas y atrapadas en un cerco operativo. Según las estimaciones más conservadoras, hasta 4 brigadas enemigas se encuentran al oeste de Donetsk, es muy posible que en total, junto con las unidades especiales, el número total sea de aproximadamente 5 a 7 mil personas.

Se ha informado de que, por primera vez desde el comienzo de operaciones especiales, los ataques de este grupo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y Nacional batallones se están llevando a cabo desde varias direcciones. Estos no son ataques directos desde los flancos y disparando directamente al frente, fuego directo. Esta táctica no permite que las tropas del régimen ucraniano se centren en una dirección o repelan la ofensiva de la milicia popular de la RPD con contraataques. Es necesario hacer intentos de redistribución de fuerzas, lo que no juega a favor de las formaciones neonazis y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

El impacto constante de artillería y aire en las posiciones ucranianas desde los flancos y hacia el frente, incluso con el uso de cañones autopropulsados y vehículos aéreos no tripulados, lleva al hecho de que todo el potencial de fuego del enemigo se minimiza en las líneas de defensa construidas con poderosos puntos fuertes equipados en términos de ingeniería, desde los cuales se han llevado a cabo los últimos 7 años de bombardeo de Donetsk y Gorlovka.

Hoy, aviones de ataque rusos aparecieron sobre Donetsk. Según algunos informes, también se utiliza para atacar las posiciones de los batallones Nacionales y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania al oeste de la capital de la RPD.

La tarea principal en la primera etapa es mover las posiciones de las tropas del régimen ucraniano lejos de Donetsk y Horlivka, que sufre desde hace mucho tiempo. En la próxima etapa, habrá una destrucción completa de los restos de la banda APU y las formaciones neonazis en los calderos resultantes.

En esto- "El informe está terminado"! ¡Estoy seguro de que el cielo sobre Donetsk y Gorlovka ya no oirá las sirenas!


----------



## Dylan Leary (15 Mar 2022)

El default inminente planea sobre Rusia: qué pasará si finalmente llega el temido impago


La economía rusa se está resquebrajando, su moneda se ha hundido y su deuda es basura. El siguiente paso es un posible impago que podría costar miles de millones a los inversores y dejar al país sin financiación en los mercados. Los mercados de permutas financieras dan un 70% de posibilidades de...



www.eleconomista.es





Este miércoles llega un importante vencimiento de 117 millones de dólares
Moscú quiere afrontar estos pagos en rublos, lo que se verá como un impago
Los analistas coinciden en el pesaroso camino para los inversores si hay 'default'


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dylan Leary (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Según fuentes de información ucranianas, la infantería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se quedó prácticamente sin vehículos de combate y están comenzando a usar parcialmente camiones civiles.

Se informa que más del 70% de los vehículos de combate de infantería y los vehículos blindados de transporte de personal han sido eliminados en el ejército ucraniano, debido a esto, el Estado Mayor decidió utilizar el transporte civil, éste será confiscado a los civiles: camiones de todo categorías, minibuses, camionetas e incluso volquetes: todo esto es muy necesario para el transporte de infantería.

Además, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tienen problemas catastróficos con el combustible, la mayoría de los almacenes han sido destruidos y la logística se ha visto completamente interrumpida.

Anteriormente, informamos que el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania decidió abandonar la idea de un intento de desbloquear Mariupol. Según fuentes de información ucranianas, un grupo de hasta 14.500 unidades están cercadas allí. (Lo más probable es que la cifra esté significativamente sobreestimada, dada la limpieza parcial de la ciudad).

También hay información sobre el avance de la defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Gorlovka, aparentemente, el cerco y bloqueo del grupo oriental se está volviendo más realista. Recordemos que la agrupación principal y más lista para el combate de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se concentra en el frente oriental (con hasta 76 mil personas, según fuentes ucranianas a principios de febrero, así como más de dos mil unidades de pesado equipo, incluidos 354 tanques y 160 sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple).

Canal de Telegram: @togarma301


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

Si China ayuda a Rusia con ese tipo de armas, de abre la veda para entregar esas mismas armas a Ucrania y ya veremos cómo acaba esto, desde luego el hijoPutin la está cagando bien, un ejército chapuza que solo sabe destruir ciudades y masacrar a la población.


----------



## OvEr0n (15 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> *Frente de Donetsk - *informes de Oleg Kalugin ayer 14 Marzo
> 
> La Milicia Popular de la RPD comenzó a reprimir formaciones armadas ucranianas al oeste de Donetsk desde el frente y los flancos
> 
> ...



El enfermo dando el parte


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## arriondas (15 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> A los otanicos os gusta la carroña, ¿eh?, disfrutaís con los muertos ajenos, los enseñaís como trofeos, vaya gentuza carroñera y psicopata.
> 
> Le tenía a usted por cristiano.



Dime de lo que presumes... suele cumplirse.


----------



## porconsiguiente (15 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> El default inminente planea sobre Rusia: qué pasará si finalmente llega el temido impago
> 
> 
> La economía rusa se está resquebrajando, su moneda se ha hundido y su deuda es basura. El siguiente paso es un posible impago que podría costar miles de millones a los inversores y dejar al país sin financiación en los mercados. Los mercados de permutas financieras dan un 70% de posibilidades de...
> ...



Si deja de pagar una cantidad importante, el problema no lo tiene Rusia, el problema lo tienen los acreedores.
Seguro que acaban con un acuerdo intermedio que beneficie a los dos.
un pista: "no será en dólares"


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## mecaweto (15 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Los mismos una y otra vez.............



Tienen una cara de "voluntarios" de la hostia. Se les ve motivados. Hijo de puta Zelensky, que a gusto estarás escondido en Polonia con un chroma...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Mar 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa, el ejército ucraniano es igual que el iraquí o libio, sin apoyo aéreo son carne de cañón a nada que se despistan…


----------



## gargamelix (15 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 984253



Es cesio-137 sano. Para ir abriendo boca.


----------



## Marchamaliano (15 Mar 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> ¡¡Pobres chavales!!, con toda la vida por delante y metidos en una guerra que igual no saben ni por qué. ¡¡Esto si que es triste!!.



Yo pensaba que los chavales sólo eran rusos del malvado Putin.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Mar 2022)

" como mucho caerán un misil o dos " 










¿Qué haría España si Putin ataca un país de la OTAN? Pedro Sánchez responde


El presidente del Gobierno ha sido entrevistado por el periodista Antonio García Ferreras para abordar la difícil situación que atraviesa Europa con la invasión rusa de Ucrania.




www.lasexta.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

*Nuclear War Experts Unhappy With Fallout 76’s Portrayal of Nukes*








​


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (15 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Todavía estamos esperando la recuperación de la producción de medicamentos (India) y la de material sanitario (China). Y mira que lo del covid fue hace 2 años.



EJEM... NO SÉ SI SABÉIS QUE EN CHINA HAY CASI 50 MILLONES DE PERSONAS CONFINADAS... POR AHORA.


----------



## computer_malfuction (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Monarquía Bananera (15 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Les han obligado a luchar



Se estarán preguntando porqué no está Zelensky y lo hijos de Biden y los de Putin en sus respectivos frentes.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (15 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Nos equivocamos si creemos que está pidiendo auxilio a China en el plano militar. Sinceramente, Rusia cuenta con capacidad suficiente para arrasar Ucrania, ojalá no nos lo demuestren, lo que pasa es que también hay una batalla por los apoyos internacionales y es por ello que, para demostrar que no se encuentran solos en el mundo, tratan de buscar ciertas reciprocidades con otros países. Sinceramente, no creo que estén pidiendo auxilio para ganar la guerra, sino que piden que dentro de su aparente neutralidad, se posicionen algo y, de este modo sería un mensaje para el mundo.



Claro claro


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

LA US NAVY CUENTA CON LAS MUJERES MAS PREPARADAS ENTRE SUS ALTOS RANGOS

​


----------



## mazuste (15 Mar 2022)

Elijah Magnier sobre este conflicto. resumen:

_*1. El ejército de Ucrania ha sido entrenado por los EEUU y la OTAN desde 2015.

2. El incumplimiento por parte de EEUU de su promesa verbal de mantener a la OTAN
alejada de los países de la antigua Unión Soviética está detrás del choque entre EEUU 
y Rusia. Navega por la red décadas atrás y encontrarás todas las advertencias desde 1997.

3. EEUU ha estado provocando a Rusia a una pelea en un tercer país (Georgia y Ucrania)
y suministrando armas a Ucrania después de estudiar el tipo de guerra que Rusia podría 
iniciar y qué fuerzas puede inyectar en la batalla.

4. EEUU y la OTAN suministran a Ucrania las armas adecuadas para mantener a Rusia 
el mayor tiempo posible en el país montando una guerra de guerrillas con misiles antitanque.
Normal porque la fuerza aérea ucraniana y la capacidad militar como ejército clásico fueron
derrotadas desde el segundo día.

5. Rusia fue con guantes en las primeras semanas de esta guerra en muchos frentes, no en otros,
y llegó a Kiev en 2 días cuando los EEUU y la coalición necesitaron 21 días para ocupar Iraq, 
un país sin apoyo, bajo fuertes sanciones, sin recursos, sin amigos y la gente apoyó la caída 
de Saddam Hussein

6. Debido a que el objetivo de EEUU de romper el prestigio de Rusia sin importar el número 
de muertos de Ucrania, Moscú está cambiando sus tácticas militares e iniciando diferentes
tácticas para compensar la primera más suave.
*_
*7. Aún así, Rusia prefiere terminar esta guerra negociando con las mínimas pérdidas para todos......*


----------



## César Borgia (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## computer_malfuction (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Viricida (15 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Hasta una republica bananera artificial como Ucrania guarda las formas en un momento tremendo como el que vive, con medio país ocupado y en guerra.



Sólo ha ilegalizado un importante partido, minucias.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Mar 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Se estarán preguntando porqué no está Zelensky y lo hijos de Biden y los de Putin en sus respectivos frentes.



Putin tiene hijas…y es un machista heteropatriarcal….


----------



## El Promotor (15 Mar 2022)

Broootaaal y épica debacle del ejercito de soldados-niño muertos de hambre de Putin que necesitan la comida enlatada de los chinos para poder sobrevivir...



Uff.






@Ernesto o lo otro @delhierro @Scardanelli @crocodile @Casino @Archimanguina @FernandoIII @Nico @Azog el Profanador @Fauna iberica @Guillotin @ULTRAPACO @Burbujo II @txusky_g @eljusticiero @Edge2 @Fígaro @Dr Polux @polnet @Indignado @Tales @dabuti @Lma0Zedong @El Tuerto @El Ariki Mau @keylargof @Billy Ray @uberales @Castellano @Zparo reincidente @Don Juan de Austria @Sitezumbanlosoidos @John Nash @Zhukov @ZHU DE @Viernes_Negro4 @computer_malfuction @Tierra Azul @ccartech


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

Los sirios que se queden defendiendo su casa, porque sino van a tener que volver a toda prisa y con el culo helado


----------



## computer_malfuction (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Guzmán de Berga (15 Mar 2022)

mecaweto dijo:


> Tienen una cara de "voluntarios" de la hostia. Se les ve motivados. Hijo de puta Zelensky, que a gusto estarás escondido en Polonia con un chroma...



Poner a esos críos enfrente de los hombres de Kadirov ya hay que ser....


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (15 Mar 2022)

Rusia encuentra un aliado que le hará RESISTIR LAS SANCIONES. Adivinad quien es,.... no es China.

FUENTE RUSA









Мишустин определил союзника, который поможет выдержать санкции


Давление Запада ускорило объединение стран




ura.news


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

*Hoy, a las 14:10 hora local, a una altitud de 600 m sobre las afueras del este de Chernigov, la defensa aérea rusa derribó dos aviones de ataque Su-25 ucranianos*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



No pueden, ya lo intentaron con Irán y tuvieron que dar marcha atrás…es simplemente para consumo interno.


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Ese último punto ya está explicado. Sería guerra termonuclear, o termonucelar como se prefiera.


----------



## ferrys (15 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> El default inminente planea sobre Rusia: qué pasará si finalmente llega el temido impago
> 
> 
> La economía rusa se está resquebrajando, su moneda se ha hundido y su deuda es basura. El siguiente paso es un posible impago que podría costar miles de millones a los inversores y dejar al país sin financiación en los mercados. Los mercados de permutas financieras dan un 70% de posibilidades de...
> ...



Tu debes de ser gilipollas profundo o tienes un problema con la matemáticas.
117 millones de dólares es lo que se gastan los progres españoles al mes en jabugo, fiestas, coca y champán. 
Ahora Rusia hace default por 117 miseros millones. Este es tonto directamente.


----------



## Billy Ray (15 Mar 2022)

Viricida dijo:


> Sólo ha ilegalizado un importante partido, minucias.



Ya, pero lo pongo para comparar con Sanchez y su gobierno masón. Sus decretazos totalitarios no pasan por el Congreso o los aplica antes de hacerlo, incluso pasando meses cuando han caducado los plazos, un verdadero GUARRO tramposo TOTALITARIO. Hasta un tipejo como Zelensky guarda las formas.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (15 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Primera imagen de la isla de las serpientes después de los hechos que la hicieron famosa. A juzgar por la imagen tienen ningún daño visible.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 982834



Antes y después:


----------



## Dylan Leary (15 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Tu debes de ser gilipollas profundo o tienes un problema con la matemáticas.
> 117 millones de dólares es lo que se gastan los progres españoles al mes en jabugo, fiestas, coca y champán.
> Ahora Rusia hace default por 117 miseros millones. Este es tonto directamente.



Tu además de tu profundo retraso mental no sabes leer, pero no es culpa mía.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (15 Mar 2022)

En medios oficiales Rusos, indicando a las Amas de casa que no sean TIKISMIKIS y empiecen a hacer platos caseros con CEBADA.

Para los NINIS la cebada es un cereal que se usa más para el ganado.









«Советские хозяйки просто ленились»: шеф-повара раскрыли рецепты вкусных блюд из перловки - Газета.Ru


Перловка – крупа с подмоченной репутацией. Многие ненавидят ее с детства, ассоциируя исключительно с армейской кашей. Между тем, диетологи хвалят перловку за полезность, а шеф-повара считают универсальной крупой для приготовления каш, супов и гарниров. Как приготовить перловку вкусно, с какими...




www.gazeta.ru


----------



## Fvckchavistas (15 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> A los otanicos os gusta la carroña, ¿eh?, disfrutaís con los muertos ajenos, los enseñaís como trofeos, vaya gentuza carroñera y psicopata.
> 
> Le tenía a usted por cristiano.



llora puto mierda.

bien que te gusta aplaudir cuando los rusos matan civiles, tanto en ucrania como georgia transnitria angola cuba etc etc

los follaputines sois unos lobotomizados de mierda. vete a corea del norte a comer mierda hijo de puta


----------



## mazuste (15 Mar 2022)

Zelenskyy insta a las tropas rusas a rendirse mientras se reanudan las conversaciones de paz. 

Y, además, dice que "Ucrania ya entendió que no entrará en la OTAN"

Una de cal y otra de arena ¿Qué tal?


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (15 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> En medios oficiales Rusos, indicando a las Amas de casa que no sean TIKISMIKIS y empiecen a hacer platos caseros con CEBADA.
> 
> Para los NINIS la cebada es un cereal que se usa más para el ganado.
> 
> ...



Y el whisky? Nadie piensa en el whisky????


----------



## tomasjos (15 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> ¿Etnoculturalmente? ¿Y qué hacemos cuando están mezclados o se mezclan? ¿Empezamos con el troceo y reparto otra vez?



Para eso están las federalizaciones, y la democracia parlamentaria para llegar a acuerdos. Y llegado el caso los referéndums de autodeterminación de acuerdo con la Carta de la ONU, pero mirando no sea que la agitación que provoca el conflicto no haya sido provocada desde fuera para debilitar el país en cuestión, como fue el caso del golpe de estado en 2014 en Ucrania, instigado por los Estados Unidos


----------



## alnitak (15 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Hoy, a las 14:10 hora local, a una altitud de 600 m sobre las afueras del este de Chernigov, la defensa aérea rusa derribó dos aviones de ataque Su-25 ucranianos*




la cantidad de aviones que tenian estos cabrones


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ese último punto ya está explicado. Sería guerra termonuclear, o termonucelar como se prefiera.



que-esta-cayendo-del-cielo/








QUE ESTÁ CAYENDO DEL CIELO-La Quinta Columna


Puedes apoyar el trabajo de LA QUINTA COLUMNA mediante donación a nuestra nueva cuenta PayPal en: https://www.paypal.com/paypalme/laquintacolumnainfo o mediante don




laquintacolumna.tv





​


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (15 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Que horror , ¿que edad tiene esa gente?


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (15 Mar 2022)

Ya esta aquí el ataque de falsa bandera. El dictador bieloruso se saca de la manga un misil tochka que iba a bielorusia desde territorio ucraniano y lo han derribado. FUENTE RUSA









Лукашенко заявил о запуске ракеты «Точка-У» в сторону Белоруссии


Два дня назад в сторону Белоруссии с территории Украины была выпущена ракета «Точка-У», которую удалось сбить. Об этом заявил журналистам во вторник, 15 марта, сообщил президент Республики Беларусь Александр Лукашенко.




iz.ru


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gonzalor (15 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> En medios oficiales Rusos, indicando a las Amas de casa que no sean TIKISMIKIS y empiecen a hacer platos caseros con CEBADA.
> 
> Para los NINIS la cebada es un cereal que se usa más para el ganado.
> 
> ...



Pronto lo veremos también en España, aunque aquí son más partidarios de que comamos insectos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Mar 2022)

Moscú va a ser como la habana, solo quedara la industria del proxenetismo para los visitantes liao chan; a los putinos no les dara porque el rublo vandra 0.



computer_malfuction dijo:


>


----------



## ccartech (15 Mar 2022)

Alguien sabe si esto se confirmo ?

El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, ha confirmado que Irán es ahora una parte integral del escudo nuclear de Rusia. Rusia muy pronto instalará misiles nucleares en Irán para preservar sus intereses en los países del Golfo.



*Ahora veo que ha borrado el twit. 
Evidentmente un Fake.*


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (15 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Pronto lo veremos también en España, aunque aquí son más partidarios de que comamos insectos.



Pero no decían que en Rusia saldrían mas fuertes con todo esto??? No veo el chuleton en esos platos que recomiendan.


----------



## Gonzalor (15 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Pero no decían que en Rusia saldrían mas fuertes con todo esto??? No veo el chuleton en esos platos que recomiendan.



Los rusos son muy sufridos, los que tienen más de 40 años están acostumbrados a comer piedras después de décadas de socialismo.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Mar 2022)

Salida de civiles de la zona de guerra…


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

* Miro Bratanov * @mirobratanov


17 minutes ago​ 
* An official address to the governor of St. Petersburg clarified what exactly the symbols Z and V mean.*



*Z - For victory
V - Strength in truth and Task will be completed  *

 


*EL TAL VINCENT SE HA PEDIDO DE ASOCIACION*

*EL 

V2 | VK | ETC*








Johnny Q -Z


-Z = -26 or just 26. Think about it logically. The only way is the military. Fully controlled. Save & spread (once 11.3 verifies as 1st marker). Biggest advanced drop on P




anonup.com




Sir D’Artagnan -Z 

EXPLICACION OFICIUAL DE UN MANDO DE LA QUE SERIA PARA EL LO DE OPERACION Z​


----------



## crocodile (15 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> A los otanicos os gusta la carroña, ¿eh?, disfrutaís con los muertos ajenos, los enseñaís como trofeos, vaya gentuza carroñera y psicopata.
> 
> Le tenía a usted por cristiano.



Son como sus amos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Mar 2022)

se ha cargado 2 antiaereos tor

creo que se debe a la corrupcion rusa de componentes, de donde salen los yates de la mafia, desmontas un tor m1 y alli dentro puede haber piezas de freidoras



Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>


----------



## Billy Ray (15 Mar 2022)

Fvckchavistas dijo:


> llora puto mierda.
> 
> bien que te gusta aplaudir cuando los rusos matan civiles, tanto en ucrania como georgia transnitria angola cuba etc etc
> 
> los follaputines sois unos lobotomizados de mierda. vete a corea del norte a comer mierda hijo de puta



¿Es usted imbecil? (pregunta retórica)...

¿Cuando he aplaudido yo muertos civiles de ninguna clase?. Incluso en este hilo he criticado a los rusos cuando les atribuyeron asesinatos que luego se demostraron falsos, como por ejemplo la pareja de personas mayores ametrallada en su coche. No, no me verá bajar a la misma altura que sus queridos troles otanistas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



No parece tan rentable, con suerte las perdidas reales ruskis habría que dividirlas por 6, digamos entonces 100 millones.
Los drones perdidos no han sido menos de 100. Han tenido que enviar otras dos tandas de drones y se los han tumbados todos. Digamos a milloncejo por dron, nos salen perdidas muy similares. Al menos monetarias.
Quizás hayan detenido o retrasado algo a las tropas ruskis pero excepto en twitter no da esa sensación.


----------



## mazuste (15 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Ganas de sensacionalismo mediático; No ha dicho nada de eso.
Si le hacen esa pregunta - y la esquiva. Así que no, nada de nada...
Deputy Treasury Secretary Wally Adeyemo Discusses Sanctions Against Russia - ValueWalk


----------



## Zhukov (15 Mar 2022)

Frente Sur:

¡Las fuerzas del glorioso ejército de liberación ruso siguen avanzando!

*¡por la noche, nuestros tanques llegarán hasta* *New York!*














EDITO: No, no es un nombre tradicional, se lo pusieron los ukronazis.


----------



## ferrys (15 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Tu además de tu profundo retraso mental no sabes leer, pero no es culpa mía.



Tonto profundo como todos los tontos que llevan semanas hablando de corralitos default y demás gilipolleces.
Pero ahora somos los demás los que no sabemos leer.
Es decir que congelan los activos en dolarés del Banco ruso que se estiman en 1 billón de dolares y te hacen default por 117? 
Y para los tontos que te congelen los activos en dólares de una moneda que se supone que es refugio debe de dar una tranquilad absoluta.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Mar 2022)

__





Seamos serios, el ridículo de Rusia es espantoso


Al margen de los follaputines y los follaotanes, el ridículo de Rusia está siendo espantoso. Pensábamos que en una semana habría tanques rusos en la Puerta de Brandemburgo y en un mes el Ejército Rojo estaría desfilando en los Campos Elíseos, pero va a ser que no. Yo si fuera Putin estaría muy...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## crocodile (15 Mar 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Votante sociata medio off


----------



## kokod (15 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Ya esta aquí el ataque de falsa bandera. El dictador bieloruso se saca de la manga un misil tochka que iba a bielorusia desde territorio ucraniano y lo han derribado. FUENTE RUSA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hacen bien mientras antes limpien ese estorceloro de nazis y prot OTAN mejor para toda la humanidad  .


----------



## tomasjos (15 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Qué tonteria más grande, cuando los estados tienen tanto poder, es imposible hacer crecer a la sociedad, lo que pasa es que a tu te han engañado diciéndote que los "buenos" van a darte seguridad con tus decisiones, y a pesar de que nunca lo han demostrado ahí sigues sin querer reconocer tu error
> 
> Otra cosa es que desde el estado, se fomenten grandes corporaciones o se monte todo para que ellas no tengan competencia, que es lo que ocurre en el estado donde vives, pero eso no tiene nada que ver con el capitalismo o libertad de comercio, sino todo lo contrario.
> 
> ...



Es que precisamente no se puede dejar crecer a lo que usted llama sociedad, que no es ni más ni menos que la aparición de grupos económicos o individuos que explotan a los demás - el paradigma es Peter Thiel o los hermanos Koch- y que son siempre psicópatas, que se dedican entre otras cosas a robarle la plusvalía a quien la produce, o sea, la clase obrera. La función del Estado es entre otras reprimir a esa gente, brillante en muchos casos y soberbia por ser brillante pero psicópata, para que no pueda ser más poderosa que el mismo estado y de esa manera garantizar la seguridad de los más débiles, obligar a los fuertes a ser morales y cuidar de los débiles, por las buenas o por las malas.
Conozco de sobra las ideas anarcoliberales que usted defiende Alfonbass, las que mueven a esos sujetos que he comentado. Son la expresión del objetivismo de Ayn Rand, y antes de Nietzsche, concretado en la escuela austriaca en lo económico y en el liberalismo social en lo cultural. No hay nada más nefando en la historia de la humanidad que eso, y no deseo otra cosa que verlo destruido, borrado de la faz de la tierra para que no pueda aparecer nunca más.


----------



## Señor X (15 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Les han obligado a luchar





No les dan munición. No vaya a ser que hagan fuego "amigo".


----------



## Billy Ray (15 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Que canallas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Al final con tanto ignore los proOtan solo se leen entre ellos y los prorruskis lo mismo. Que diálogo de ciegos y sordos


----------



## [IΞI] (15 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero si este jilo es una humillación brvtal para los otanistas... 

la tecnocracia que los globalistas de la 2030 pretendían imponer está ahora un poco más lejos


----------



## ferrys (15 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Los rusos son muy sufridos, los que tienen más de 40 años están acostumbrados a comer piedras después de décadas de socialismo.



Si claro, décadas de socialismo loa de 40 años. En fin.


----------



## Bishop (15 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 984008



¿Por qué les han puesto a estos soldados un papel en la pierna? ¿Es para luego poder identificar los cuerpos?


----------



## TerrorRojo (15 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Meanwhile, en Barbaria Saudí, esa pristina democracia, no como Rusia y China...




FAKE

No esparzas mierda.


----------



## Teuro (15 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> En medios oficiales Rusos, indicando a las Amas de casa que no sean TIKISMIKIS y empiecen a hacer platos caseros con CEBADA.
> 
> Para los NINIS la cebada es un cereal que se usa más para el ganado.
> 
> ...



Y la cerveza.


----------



## Azrael_II (15 Mar 2022)

El futuro Pindar de los Rotshchild está ladrando mucho


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (15 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



¿Pero serán hijos de puta? Entonces, con ese criterio, no se debería dar asilo A NADIE de ninguna parte: ni de Ucrania, ni de América, ni de África.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (15 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> El futuro Pindar de los Rotshchild está ladrando mucho



No le falta razon:

Es increíble pensar hoy en el legado difamado de Boris Yeltsin: ayudar a acabar con el comunismo, lograr una ruptura en gran medida pacífica de la Unión Soviética, luchar contra un contragolpe, repatriar miles de armas nucleares, ofrecer libertad y esperanza a millones. Ahora mira a Putin.


----------



## Dylan Leary (15 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Tonto profundo como todos los tontos que llevan semanas hablando de corralitos default y demás gilipolleces.
> Pero ahora somos los demás los que no sabemos leer.
> Es decir que congelan los activos en dolarés del Banco ruso que se estiman en 1 billón de dolares y te hacen default por 117?
> Y para los tontos que te congelen los activos en dólares de una moneda que se supone que es refugio debe de dar una tranquilad absoluta.



No has leído el punto donde dice que quiere pagarlo en rublos, no pasa nada.


----------



## tomasjos (15 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Votante sociata medio off



Es como el pepero medio, el podemita medio el vocero medio, etc.. Están todos con el cerebro zombificado. Pero es verdad que lo de los simpatizantes o afiliados del PSOE es especialmente chungo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Es que precisamente no se puede dejar crecer a lo que usted llama sociedad, que no es ni más ni menos que la aparición de grupos económicos o individuos que explotan a los demás - el paradigma es Peter Thiel o los hermanos Koch- y que son siempre psicópatas, que se dedican entre otras cosas a robarle la plusvalía a quien la produce, o sea, la clase obrera. La función del Estado es entre otras reprimir a esa gente, brillante en muchos casos y soberbia por ser brillante pero psicópata, para que no pueda ser más poderosa que el mismo estado y de esa manera garantizar la seguridad de los más débiles, obligar a los fuertes a ser morales y cuidar de los débiles, por las buenas o por las malas.
> Conozco de sobra las ideas anarcoliberales que usted defiende Alfonbass, las que mueven a esos sujetos que he comentado. Son la expresión del objetivismo de Ayn Rand, y antes de Nietzsche, concretado en la escuela austriaca en lo económico y en el liberalismo social en lo cultural. No hay nada más nefando en la historia de la humanidad que eso, y no deseo otra cosa que verlo destruido, borrado de la faz de la tierra para que no pueda aparecer nunca más.



*EL GEN ROJO EXISTE*
Lo que actualmente se denomina marxismo , socialismo , socialdemocracia, izquierdas o infinidad de eufemismos similares, es un comportamiento heredado desde hace miles de generaciones.
Unos somos descendientes de las tribus de agricultores y ganaderos y otros de los cazadores recolectores que luego asaltaban los poblados de los anteriores cuando no quedaba nada que cazar ni recolectar.
La evidencia de que matando a los agricultores finalmente se quedaban sin la gallina de los huevos de oro, no les quedó más remedio que inventar el comercio y la especulación.

*¿ es posible que después de miles de años todavía persistan esos genes ? SÍ CLARO. la gente tiene hijos con otros afines a su carácter. Ahí tenéis a Pablo Iglesias e Irene Montero.*

De la misma manera que las diferentes razas de perros tienen un carácter peculiar y responden al mismo estímulo de diferente manera siendo la misma especie , así somos los humanos . 

Por ejemplo un rotwailer ladrará y atacará a un desconocido que entre en su territorio , un golden retriever moverá el rabo e irá a saludarle y un galgo escapará corriendo.


----------



## kokod (15 Mar 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> No les dan munición. No vaya a ser que hagan fuego "amigo".



El color moradito que no falte para la batalla   .


----------



## Roedr (15 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Frente Sur:
> 
> ¡Las fuerzas del glorioso ejército de liberación ruso siguen avanzando!
> 
> ...



hehe como lo vean en la CNN mañana empiezan a volar nukes


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

HOY HAN BAJADO 0.020 EL CARBURANTE

BIEN


​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

NO FRIAIS NO COJAIS EL COCHE ESTA SEMANA

HAY QUE PONER DE RODILLAS A PUTIN​


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> El default inminente planea sobre Rusia: qué pasará si finalmente llega el temido impago
> 
> 
> La economía rusa se está resquebrajando, su moneda se ha hundido y su deuda es basura. El siguiente paso es un posible impago que podría costar miles de millones a los inversores y dejar al país sin financiación en los mercados. Los mercados de permutas financieras dan un 70% de posibilidades de...
> ...



Creo que te estás equivocando y estás interpretando la noticia desde un punto de vista erróneo. Voy a tratar de dar luz con lo poco que he aprendido de todo esto.
El banco central ruso tenia dos partidas, una de divisas para dar liquidez y otra más grande en reservas (falseada para hacerla lo más pequeña posible) en oro.
Por los acuerdos que firmó Yeltsin para poder operar, el banco central debía poner en el extranjero parte de sus divisas y esas son las que han congelado. De ahí que quisiesen falsificar cuanto más posible sus balances.
Con ese oro pues ya jugarán a defender el rublo, atacar al dolar, etc. No lo sé.

Ahora llega ese vencimiento, es muy pequeño porque Rusia tenía una economía exportadora con superávit, no hay deuda. Lo que te dicen los ruskis es como sus reservas en el extranjero están congeladas entonces no pueden pagar, se puede elegir entonces entre rublos o bananas, en este caso se mofan un poco y pagarán solo rublos. Obviamente no van a pagar nada a aquellos que les ponen sanciones. Al final no es más que parte de la guerra en el frente económico y esta es justamente una bala ruski atacando al dólar.

Básicamente es lo que yo he entendido sin no poco sufrimiento. Al final el nivel de propaganda es brutal...


----------



## tomasjos (15 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *EL GEN ROJO EXISTE*
> Lo que actualmente se denomina marxismo , socialismo , socialdemocracia, izquierdas o infinidad de eufemismos similares, es un comportamiento heredado desde hace miles de generaciones.
> Unos somos descendientes de las tribus de agricultores y ganaderos y otros de los cazadores recolectores que luego asaltaban los poblados de los anteriores cuando no quedaba nada que cazar ni recolectar.
> La evidencia de que matando a los agricultores finalmente se quedaban sin la gallina de los huevos de oro, no les quedó más remedio que inventar el comercio y la especulación.
> ...



Ataraxio, lo que está diciendo es una aberración acientífica, del nivel de los que defienden la "ciencia" de la vacuna contra el covid. 
Precisamente el socialismo es propio de sociedades sedentarias, y el anarcoliberalismo de los cazadores y depredadores


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

DETEN ESE ARMA SOVIETA DEL KHAN MONGOL

DI NO A LOS FRITOS

DI NO A LA REPOSTERIA​


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (15 Mar 2022)

Las negociaciones están en curso. Se han renovado las consultas sobre la principal plataforma de negociación. Cuestiones de reglamentación general, cese del fuego, retirada de las tropas del territorio del país...


----------



## lapetus (15 Mar 2022)

kokod dijo:


> Hacen bien mientras antes limpien ese estorceloro de nazis y prot OTAN mejor para toda la humanidad  .



El problema es que "occidente" ha mirado para otro lado mientras se valían de hooligans neonazis para quemar vivos a manifestantes antimaidan en Odessa, y rematarla en el fuego a palos cuando huían del fuego saltando por las ventanas. Luego venían las ambulancias a llevarse los muertos, y los nazis (por cierto traidos desde Jarkov, porque Odessa no era totalmente pro-maidan) todavían seguían jactándose en las calles y gritando contra los muertos. Ahora Jarkov paga conforme a las leyes del karma.





Los mismos nazis que fueron integrados en el ejército de Ucrania y mandados a bombardear pueblos y ciudades en el Donbass, porque el ejército regular ucro se negaba.

Luego dicen que los valores occidentales son la cosa de género, lo gay, el feminismo y tal. ¿Y esto?
¿Borrell?
A ver si el PZOE hace pedagogía y nos explica los valores occidentales. Porque luego Franco malo y Hitler malo. ¿Y esto, Borrell? ¿Todo vale, Borrell? Como sois putillas de USA, todo lo que haga el jefe bien está, ¿no? No vaya a ser que te quiten la poltrona y el sueldo de burócrata.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (15 Mar 2022)

*Rusia apuntará a otros países europeos, advierte Zelenskyy*
En un discurso en vivo a los líderes occidentales esta mañana, el presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelenskyy pidió más apoyo y advirtió que Rusia podría atacar otras partes de Europa. 
"Todavía podemos detener la maquinaria de guerra rusa, aún podemos detener la matanza de personas", dijo, argumentando que sería "más fácil hacerlo juntos". 
"Porque de lo contrario, vendrán a ti".
Zelenskyy dijo que si Europa no toma una posición ahora, Rusia atacará a otros países europeos. 
"Todos somos objetivos de Rusia... ayúdese a sí mismo ayudándonos", dijo. 
Boris Johnson, quien estuvo entre los líderes que escucharon la reunión de la Fuerza Expedicionaria Conjunta, estuvo de acuerdo en que es un "momento desesperado". 
En respuesta a Zelenskyy, dijo que los líderes "deben intentar hacer más para apoyarlo". 









Ukraine war latest: Russian politician who criticised Putin's war in Ukraine dies in India; West and Ukraine want to 'destroy' Russia, Lavrov claims


Latest updates on the war in Ukraine as a Russian politician who criticised the war in Ukraine dies in unusual circumstances in a hotel in India; the Kremlin's foreign minister Sergei Lavrov claims the US and its NATO allies are intent on "destroying" Russia.




news.sky.com


----------



## boyra (15 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Se están rifando una hostia


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> ¿Por qué les han puesto a estos soldados un papel en la pierna? ¿Es para luego poder identificar los cuerpos?



No sabría decirte...


----------



## 4motion (15 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Que canallas.



Los moro negros INVASORES que nos meten por el sur no TIENEN ESE PROBLEMA.

JAJAJAJA

HIJOS DE PUTA 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## coscorron (15 Mar 2022)

kokod dijo:


> El color moradito que no falte para la batalla   .



Parecen los backstreet boys o algo parecido ...


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Se va a liar... El imperio quiere morir matando...

*EE. UU. quiere que todos los países, incluida China, tomen una posición sobre la crisis de Ucrania: "este no es el momento de pretender ser neutral", dijo el enviado de EE. UU. ante la OTAN.*


----------



## ferrys (15 Mar 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> ¿Por qué les han puesto a estos soldados un papel en la pierna? ¿Es para luego poder identificar los cuerpos?



Certificado covid. Sin vacunar o pcr para casa.


----------



## computer_malfuction (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## coscorron (15 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Creo que te estás equivocando y estás interpretando la noticia desde un punto de vista erróneo. Voy a tratar de dar luz con lo poco que he aprendido de todo esto.
> El banco central ruso tenia dos partidas, una de divisas para dar liquidez y otra más grande en reservas (falseada para hacerla lo más pequeña posible) en oro.
> Por los acuerdos que firmó Yeltsin para poder operar, el banco central debía poner en el extranjero parte de sus divisas y esas son las que han congelado. De ahí que quisiesen falsificar cuanto más posible sus balances.
> Con ese oro pues ya jugarán a defender el rublo, atacar al dolar, etc. No lo sé.
> ...



No es un default porque no pueda pagar es un default porque no le dejan pagar y es algo muy distinto en terminos de credibilidad y opciones de financiarse ... Los acreedores nuevos no tienen dudas de la solvencia simplemente tienen que elegir como cobrar sin que les afecten las sanciones.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (15 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Rusia apuntará a otros países europeos, advierte Zelenskyy*
> En un discurso en vivo a los líderes occidentales esta mañana, el presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelenskyy pidió más apoyo y advirtió que Rusia podría atacar otras partes de Europa.
> "Todavía podemos detener la maquinaria de guerra rusa, aún podemos detener la matanza de personas", dijo, argumentando que sería "más fácil hacerlo juntos".
> "Porque de lo contrario, vendrán a ti".
> ...



Rappelzelenski ...


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Ataraxio, lo que está diciendo es una aberración acientífica, del nivel de los que defienden la "ciencia" de la vacuna contra el covid.
> Precisamente el socialismo es propio de sociedades sedentarias, y el anarcoliberalismo de los cazadores y depredadores





_Los siete samuráis_ es considerada como una de las películas más grandes e influyentes de la historia,4 y es una de las pocas películas japonesas que ganó fama y popularidad en el Occidente durante muchos años. Ha sido aclamada tanto por la crítica como por el público; en 1982 fue elegida en la lista de _Sight & Sound_ de las diez películas más grandes de todos los tiempos, y entre las diez películas preferidas de los directores en las votaciones de 1992 y el 2002. La película influyó en posteriores producciones occidentales, como el conocido wéstern _Los siete magníficos_, incluido un remake del 2016.

La trama es muy atrayente porque la tenemos en nuestros " genes " . Es lo que ha sucedido durante miles y miles de generaciones :

Los campesinos no sabían luchar y no tenían armas, los cazadores no sabían cultivar ni criar animales ( ni ganas de hacerlo sabiendo que podrían obtenerlos sin compasión ) ¿ acaso crees que un broker en la bolsa siente pena por las familias que arruina cuando destruye una empresa ? 
Las ganancias en la bolsa siempre son a costa de las pérdidas de otros , puesto que no se produce nada ! 

Es la usura judía desde tiempo inmemorial . ( judíomasones = socialdemócratas )









Usura - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




_*
La historia se desarrolla en Japón en el siglo XVI, una aldea de campesinos es atacada constantemente por bandidos armados quienes roban sus cosechas y los mantienen sometidos a sus pies, los campesinos cansados de la situación deciden contratar los servicios de samuráis para protegerlos de la amenaza.*_


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (15 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Es lo que suele suceder con el material ruso. Muchos de sus desarrollos son muy avanzados, pero son incapaces de fabricarlos en unidades significativas.

De ahí la impresión equivocada de muchos al valorar las capacidades militares rusas.

Los tsirkon, su 57 y tarantuls quedan de la hostia al valorarse individualmente.

Pero son bichos muy caros y Rusia tiene muy poquitos. Sirven de maravilla como propaganda. Pero en la guerra la cantidad es también una cualidad.


----------



## computer_malfuction (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zhukov (15 Mar 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> ¿Por qué les han puesto a estos soldados un papel en la pierna? ¿Es para luego poder identificar los cuerpos?



Creo que es para tapar las heridas, he visto otra foto por ahí que se ve el hueso astillado asomando.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (15 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> ¿Etnoculturalmente? ¿Y qué hacemos cuando están mezclados o se mezclan? ¿Empezamos con el troceo y reparto otra vez?



La globalizan se encarga de destruir los vínculos culturales . Si se destruye religión , se ataca al pasado para que sienta vergüenza el pueblo ,sus simbolos ... etc es muy fácil reconducir un país globalizado . 

Me atrevería a decir que lo difícil es que se mantengan raíces ...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## coscorron (15 Mar 2022)

boyra dijo:


> Se están rifando una hostia



La primera vez que EEUU impuso un embargo total fue a Cuba y esa vez un barco ruso que no sabemos que llevaba se dió la vuelta. Al mundo occidental se le conto que fue una victoria de EEUU que consiguió intimidar a la URSS aunque años después descubrimos que hubo cambios de cromos como por ejemplo la eliminación de misiles en bases Turcas ... Ahora puede que al siguiente barco al que le pretendan negar el paso por el Canal de Suez/Estrecho de Gibraltar ya no se de la vuelta o puede ser que de nuevo cambien cromos. Espero que sea lo segundo porque mucho me temo que la versión de que Rusia se rinda sin más ni siquiera cotiza ... Tener armas nucleares para que la comunidad internacional te humilla de esa manera es un sinsentido.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (15 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Rublos y rupias?



No , los rublo y rupias son para el intercambio , el cambio es en yuanes ... ¿Petroyuan?


----------



## Fmercury1980 (15 Mar 2022)

*NOVEDADES EN MARIÚPOL*
*
Una fuente proucraniana reconoce que los rusos han realizado avances en el sector occidental de la ciudad.

El mapa, por lo demás, es excelente. Reizado por el usuario Suriyak em Twitter.


*
*

*


----------



## crocodile (15 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> NO FRIAIS NO COJAIS EL COCHE ESTA SEMANA
> 
> HAY QUE PONER DE RODILLAS A PUTIN​



No encendaus la estufa, no comais, no veáis la TV, no respireis, todo por la causa.


----------



## Archimanguina (15 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Los primeros ministros de Polonia, República Checa y Eslovenia viajan a Kiev en tren



falsa bandera incoming....menudo pepinazo que le va a caer...


----------



## Albion (15 Mar 2022)

Eran los amos del mundo. Aún no se han dado cuenta que las cosas han cambiado.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> No encendaus la estufa, no comais, no veáis la TV, no respireis, todo por la causa.



   


TODO ES PURO URS 
ARMAS DE COMUNISTAS CONTRA OCCIDENTE


----------



## boyra (15 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> La primera vez que EEUU impuso un embargo total fue a Cuba y esa vez un barco ruso que no sabemos que llevaba se dió la vuelta. Al mundo occidental se le conto que fue una victoria de EEUU que consiguió intimidar a la URSS aunque años después descubrimos que hubo cambios de cromos como por ejemplo la eliminación de misiles en bases Turcas ... Ahora puede que al siguiente barco al que le pretendan negar el paso por el Canal de Suez/Estrecho de Gibraltar ya no se de la vuelta o puede ser que de nuevo cambien cromos. Espero que sea lo segundo porque mucho me temo que la versión de que Rusia se rinda sin más ni siquiera cotiza ... Tener armas nucleares para que la comunidad internacional te humilla de esa manera es un sinsentido.



Es más, se rumorea que entre los cromos estaba la cabeza de JFK.

Hoy día veo más probable e incluso rentable prescindir de unas decenas de millones de habitantes de los dos bloques que cambiar cromos


----------



## Archimanguina (15 Mar 2022)

les pueden prohibir tb el acceso al aire.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (15 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


>



Los jóvenes ucranianos van por voluntad propia al frente para defender a Ucrania, no porque tengan que ir a morir obligatoriamente por su presidente para ser un ratón de laboratorio de la OTAN.

El uniforme, por cierto, es británico.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

Z AUSTRALIA
 ​


----------



## piru (15 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Chechenos, pero no se ve nieve, parece video de los primeros días.


----------



## delhierro (15 Mar 2022)

La desesperación OTANICA esta poniendose patética, jaja Putin nos ataca con Freidoras y Estufas.


----------



## Trajanillo (15 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



No se yo, pero estos comportamientos son. super nazis,,, luego nos las damos de superdemocraticos...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Delito de odio?


----------



## porconsiguiente (15 Mar 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> les pueden prohibir tb el acceso al aire.



No creo que Zapatero primero de España lo permita.


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Zvezda publica un video con Javelin ATGM, Panzerfaust 3 RPG y Igra MANPADS, que fueron capturados por paracaidistas rusos a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## crocodile (15 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Delito de odio?



Son las leyes que los globalistas pusieron , si , según esas leyes es delito de odio


----------



## tomasjos (15 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Se va a liar... El imperio quiere morir matando...
> 
> *EE. UU. quiere que todos los países, incluida China, tomen una posición sobre la crisis de Ucrania: "este no es el momento de pretender ser neutral", dijo el enviado de EE. UU. ante la OTAN.*



Esta claro que para los usanos es una situación de vida o muerte, si no actuarían así


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

Disclosure Library on Gab: 'NetBlocks@netblocks ⚠️ Confirmed: A significant d…'


Disclosure Library on Gab: 'NetBlocks@netblocks ⚠️ Confirmed: A significant disruption has been registered on multiple networks supplied by #Israel's leading providers Bezeq and Cellcom as the country's defense authorities and National Cyber Directorate declare a state of emergency...




gab.com





* Mr. Deeds
*​








Mr. Deeds


. All Israeli government and military websites have been subjected to a massive cyber attack. All websites are down right now.




anonup.com




All Israeli government and military websites have been subjected to a massive cyber attack.
All websites are down right now.​ 


 ​ 







Confirmed: A significant disruption has been registered on multiple networks supplied by #Israel's leading providers Bezeq and Cellcom as the country's defense authorities and National Cyber Directorate declare a state of emergency
https://twitter.com/netblocks/status/1503445919987306497​


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Las tropas rusas pudieron atravesar las defensas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y el Regimiento Nacional Azov en el flanco occidental y alcanzaron al menos el Hospital Regional de Cuidados Intensivos en la calle Troitskaya 48.

Los lugareños informan que lograron evacuar la casa en Troitskaya 55, lo que significa que las hostilidades específicamente en esta dirección ya terminaron y la línea del frente cambió nuevamente; aún no está claro en qué dirección.


----------



## cryfar74 (15 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Realmente me dio pena ver esa foto. Perfectamente pueden pasar por cualquier universitario de los que vemos a diario en España.

Esos chicos no han cogido un fusil en sus vidas pero durante 8 años les han bombardeado que son Europeos, que iban a entrar en la Otan y que no debían temer de lo que haga Rusia, que su ejercito esta lo suficientemente preparado para oponerseles.

Mientras se dedicaron a lo que hacen los chavales de su edad, divertirse y estudiar..... Y de la noche a la mañana se encuentran que el ejercito que debía protegerlos esta en las regiones orientales con dificultad para regresar a Kiev, que la Otan que les prometio les ayudaria se hecha a un lado y que ahora serán ellos los universitarios los que deban defender Kiev. Mas de uno la experiencia en combate supone lo aprendido al jugar al call of duty en la consola. La esterilla de acampada escenifica la situación, algunos piensan van de camping.

No importa aquí si son voluntarios o no, simplemente es su deber hacerlo y tambien son conscientes no todos regresaran, de ahi la mirada baja y miedo a lo desconocido de algunos. 

Pero todos imagino no dudarian en haber firmado la neutralidad que les pidió Rusia hace unos meses, haber seguido con sus vidas y no verse en la situación actual.


----------



## piru (15 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


> Pues ya apareció.



Dicen que es fake. Ese movimiento del cartel es por viento.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## McNulty (15 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Zvezda publica un video con Javelin ATGM capturados, Panzerfaust 3 RPG y Igra MANPADS, que fueron capturados por paracaidistas rusos a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 984323
> Ver archivo adjunto 984324
> Ver archivo adjunto 984325



Un flan sin pisuras lo de mandar armamento de ultima tecnología a un país invadido por un ejército muy superior.


----------



## Señor X (15 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



¿Y con los menas no se puede hacer? Con Rusia no tenemos ningún problema. Con Marruecos sí.


----------



## la mano negra (15 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Estas putas con caras de brujas se arrepentirán algún día de lo que han hecho. Es una canallada masyúscula propia de los seres más rastreros y miserables. Eso es un delito de odio en su máximo esplendor.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Mar 2022)

podríamos empezar a abrir el debate sobre si debemos meter 13 años en la cárcel a todos los pro-putinos de occidente ? ... Supongo que lo verían aceptable y normal. Podemos poner un dispensador de doritos en las celdas


----------



## BHAN83 (15 Mar 2022)

__





¿Deberia Rusia bombardear las bases polacas donde se reciben envio de armas para Ucrania?


Eso es lo que quiere la OTAN, la quieren utilizar como en el 39, como los aliados. Sería una maniobra estúpida que impediría cumplir sus propósitos en Ucrania




www.burbuja.info


----------



## bigmaller (15 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Esos son el 99.8% de los votos del proximo referendum para anexionarse a Rusia.



Yo si fuera proruso en kherson, no salgo en publico ni borracho. Nadie sabe aun en que parte de la muga te vas a quedar.


----------



## Bartleby (15 Mar 2022)

China bajo la doctrina Sun Tzu: "el supremo arte de la guerra consiste en someter al enemigo sin darle batalla". Sabe que al que va ganando la guerra, la de verdad, no le convienen desgastarse en batallas militares. Por eso acabarán liderando el mundo.

Advierte a uno y otro bando, como un árbitro


----------



## midelburgo (15 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Yo me siento europeo y pienso que tanto los ucranianos como la mayoria de los rusos los son. Siguiendo esta logica, esto no deja de ser una guerra civil dentro de Europa. Y las partes de Europa que no intervienen directamente lo que deberian hacer es calmar los animos y facilitar un entendimiento, no marginar a una parte y mandar tropas de estranjis a la otra.
Desde luego yo antepongo la pertenencia a Europa antes que a la NATO, sobre todo cuando esta no deberia ni existir.


----------



## computer_malfuction (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

ARCHI

AU | QANON























​


----------



## Mabuse (15 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . La plataforma de empresarios que convoca la 'huelga' de transportes para “parar España”, defiende a Rusia y llama “nazi” a Zelenski



Gladio suele ser el que organiza tradicionalmente los paros de transportistas desde 1947. 
Se me ocurren varias posibilidades, Biden está senil y piensa que España es Chile en el 73 y el doktorrr Fraude Allende en guapo.
Algún capitoste del estado profundo quiere acelerar el proceso de bananización española aprovechando que el Dnieper pasa por Valladolid.
Un retruécano garbo-carne picada para acusar a Putin de la muerte de Manolete y el asesinato de Abel.
Realmente están siendo sinceros y hacen el paro para obligar al gobierno a actuar contra la inflación dado que el pueblo español es incapaz de hacer nada que no sea sorberse los mocos mientras mira la tele.


----------



## ferrys (15 Mar 2022)

Ucrania era la repolla hasta hace dos semanas. Los más ricos oigan y sin apenas corrupción. Ucranianos en España nunca se han visto. Que 1/3 de la población haya abandonado su país desde el Maidan no importa por lo visto.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Mar 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> La globalizan se encarga de destruir los vínculos culturales . Si se destruye religión , se ataca al pasado para que sienta vergüenza el pueblo ,sus simbolos ... etc es muy fácil reconducir un país globalizado .
> 
> Me atrevería a decir que lo difícil es que se mantengan raíces ...



Los mismos que nos dicen que no hay razas ni fronteras con el Islam....

Son los que han provocado la guerra civil de Rusia enfrentando a los hermanos.

"Al parecer los rusos no le van a pagar las pensiones a los ucranianos como van a hacer los millones de moros y negros con los que están llenando Europa "


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Mar 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> falsa bandera incoming....menudo pepinazo que le va a caer...



A ver cómo va el tema, estoy intrigado.

Para llegar a Kiev hay una intersección férrea. Desde el sur pueden llegar, desde el Oeste igual pillan jaleo bélico.


----------



## piru (15 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Si no es material de la horda, ¿por qué lo utilizan en los vídeos promocionales de los ejercicios militares previos a la invasión?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 984144




Toda la artillería que ha metido el ejercito ruso en ucrania es autopropulsada.


----------



## César Borgia (15 Mar 2022)

La periodista de ayer del cartel en la tv rusa, foto de ahora en los juzgados con su abogado.....




t.me/vlagr/8465


----------



## mazuste (15 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> No es un default porque no pueda pagar es un default porque no le dejan pagar y es algo muy distinto en terminos de credibilidad y opciones de financiarse ... Los acreedores nuevos no tienen dudas de la solvencia simplemente tienen que elegir como cobrar sin que les afecten las sanciones.



Al igual que pasó (y todavía pasa), que no te dejan pagar porque te lo confiscan,ç
Como ocurrió con las vacunas; que se pagaban y no llegaba el dinero al organismo
de la OMS que las distribuía. Así que, se manejaban clandestinamente, hasta que
EEUU secuestró al diplomático empresario, Alex Saab, que todavía está en USA.

Rusia no necesita esos trapicheos porque está en una posición de fortaleza y
territorios amigos a sus lindes. Si quieren cobrar, tendrán que acudir a los bancos
sancionados, en donde se depositan los plazos en rublos...


----------



## alfonbass (15 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Es que precisamente no se puede dejar crecer a lo que usted llama sociedad, que no es ni más ni menos que la aparición de grupos económicos o individuos que explotan a los demás - el paradigma es Peter Thiel o los hermanos Koch- y que son siempre psicópatas, que se dedican entre otras cosas a robarle la plusvalía a quien la produce, o sea, la clase obrera. La función del Estado es entre otras reprimir a esa gente, brillante en muchos casos y soberbia por ser brillante pero psicópata, para que no pueda ser más poderosa que el mismo estado y de esa manera garantizar la seguridad de los más débiles, obligar a los fuertes a ser morales y cuidar de los débiles, por las buenas o por las malas.
> Conozco de sobra las ideas anarcoliberales que usted defiende Alfonbass, las que mueven a esos sujetos que he comentado. Son la expresión del objetivismo de Ayn Rand, y antes de Nietzsche, concretado en la escuela austriaca en lo económico y en el liberalismo social en lo cultural. No hay nada más nefando en la historia de la humanidad que eso, y no deseo otra cosa que verlo destruido, borrado de la faz de la tierra para que no pueda aparecer nunca más.




Pues entonces deseas ver destruida a la humanidad...si ya sabía yo...


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Al final no es más que un proceso xenófobo que se da en todas las guerras.
Se manipula a la población para que vaya felizmente a un conflicto que ni le va ni le viene.
Ha pasado 1000 veces, por ejemplo, en la guerra hispanoamericana a los Españoles se nos mostraba poco más que como unos simios,
ahora con los rusos, pues más de lo mismo.
El problema es que somos solo 4 los que lo vemos, el resto pues en seguida se les revuelven las entrañas, sacan lo peor que llevan dentro y a odiar al enemigo ruso (que nada les hizo).


----------



## Gotthard (15 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Ni rusos ni ucranianos vinieron a robar. Hay qué echar a otros qué todos sabemos.


----------



## Mabuse (15 Mar 2022)

En contra. Si se toca a degüello, pues se entra y se mata todo lo que no se ha rendido antes del asalto. Pero acabado, ya es cosa de tribunales militares e inteligencia,


----------



## Satori (15 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Ni rusos ni ucranianos vinieron a robar. Hay qué echar a otros qué todos sabemos.



con un 20% de paro, no debería haber venido ni seguir viniendo nadie.

en cuanto a los refugiados, creo que el derecho internacional dice que hay que acogerlos en los países fronterizos mas cercanos, y establecerlos en campos de refugiados donde se centraliza la ayuda internacional, para que una vez que acabe el conflicto vuelvan a su país, y no el cachondeo actual.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Ooojo!!! Que esto explica parte del nerviosismo usano!!









WSJ News Exclusive | Saudi Arabia Considers Accepting Yuan Instead of Dollars for Chinese Oil Sales


Saudi Arabia is in active talks with Beijing to price its oil sales to China in yuan, people familiar with the matter said, a move that would dent the U.S. dollar’s dominance of the global petroleum market and mark another shift by the world’s top crude exporter toward Asia.




www.wsj.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

OJO LO COPIO PERO NO QUIERE DECIR QUE ESTE DE ACUERDO CON EL DECODE O CON EL MENSAJE


*Mr Pool *
*3/14/22 11:33 PM*



​

en resuken
corralitero folla oros xD


----------



## amcxxl (15 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Yo si fuera proruso en kherson, no salgo en publico ni borracho. Nadie sabe aun en que parte de la muga te vas a quedar.



Kherson en Novorussia, de eso no hay duda

la duda puede existiir en Zhitomir y Vinnitsa


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

La han detenido?? Le podría llegar a caer 5 años...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## la mano negra (15 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Las tropas rusas pudieron atravesar las defensas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y el Regimiento Nacional Azov en el flanco occidental y alcanzaron al menos el Hospital Regional de Cuidados Intensivos en la calle Troitskaya 48.
> 
> Los lugareños informan que lograron evacuar la casa en Troitskaya 55, lo que significa que las hostilidades específicamente en esta dirección ya terminaron y la línea del frente cambió nuevamente; aún no está claro en qué dirección.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 984329




Los chechenos están comiendo nazis a la parrilla . No van a dejar ni el apuntador. Los muchachotes tatuados de Zelensky van a ser limpiados a conciencia de Mariupol . Les queda rendirse y enfrentar un tribunal por delitos de lesa humanidad o morir matando.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (15 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> La periodista de ayer del cartel en la tv rusa, foto de ahora en los juzgados con su abogado.....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 984344
> 
> ...



Increíble sus tetazas


----------



## Funci-vago (15 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Hasta el moñaco esta derroido


----------



## piru (15 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> El Batallón Azov, un grupo de extrema derecha dependiente del Ministerio del Interior ucraniano, ha asegurado este martes que ha matado a un General del Ejército Ruso.




Pues ya van unos cuantos ¿Le queda al Ejercito Ruso algún general vivo?


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Restos de dos aviones ucranianos SU-25 derribados en la región de Jerson.


----------



## kelden (15 Mar 2022)

Satori dijo:


> *con un 20% de paro, no debería haber venido ni seguir viniendo nadie.*
> 
> en cuanto a los refugiados, creo que el derecho internacional dice que hay que acogerlos en los países fronterizos mas cercanos, y establecerlos en campos de refugiados donde se centraliza la ayuda internacional, para que una vez que acabe el conflicto vuelvan a su país, y no el cachondeo actual.



Pero tu ya quieres ir a coger fresas de sol a sol o a destascar alcantarillas?


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

No sé yo si una cárcel rusa puede compararse a un spa español...


----------



## gargamelix (15 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Ni rusos ni ucranianos vinieron a robar. Hay qué echar a otros qué todos sabemos.



Si son estudiantes, ni siquiera está hablando de emigrantes por trabajo. Esa universidad está muy politizada, yo estuve ahí un tiempo.


----------



## doced11 (15 Mar 2022)

Los que tenemos algunos años podemos recordar cuando nos contaban que los blindados de la URSS alcanzarían el Canal de la Mancha en 48 horas, partiendo de Alemania del Este, que sólo un traslado masivo de fuerzas estadounidenses, a través del Atlántico, podría detenerles, que EEUU era nuestra única esperanza y necesitábamos a la OTAN para intentar defendernos del Pacto de Varsovia.

¿Qué ha pasado desde entonces? El Pacto de Varsovia se desintegró, la URSS dejó de existir y la frontera se trasladó hasta Bielorrusia y Ucrania. Sin embargo, la OTAN siguió existiendo porque nos dijeron que Rusia era un gran peligro, el segundo ejército del mundo, necesitábamos defendernos.

La OTAN, una organización sólo defensiva, machacó Serbia, tradicional aliada de Rusia, durante 78 días, sin que representase ningún peligro. Rusia no movió un dedo contra la OTAN. Años más tarde, Rusia tuvo que defender Georgia, Chechenia, Kazajistán... y Ucrania solicitó su ingreso en la OTAN. Aquí Rusia dijo basta.

Y nos encontramos con que nuestra gran amenaza, el segundo ejército del mundo, lo que justifica la existencia de la OTAN, sufre para conquistar un solo país.

¿Qué está pasando? Según las imágenes que nos muestran y la información que nos ofrecen, la diferencia de armamento entre Ucrania y Rusia es mínima, lo que quiere decir que Rusia no está utilizando lo mejor que tiene, que guarda la mayor parte de su ejército, y lo mejor, para no exponerlo.
En resumen, Rusia tiene miedo, teme un ataque por parte de la OTAN y necesitará lo mejor para hacerle frente, de ahí que haya puesto en alerta su fuerza nuclear.

Por otra parte, Rusia está realizando una invasión relativamente cuidadosa, quiere conquistar, no destruir. El que no esté de acuerdo debería ver como quedó Alemania, o el norte de Francia, tras los bombardeos de saturación que realizaban los aliados, o la preparación artillera de la URSS antes de un ataque. El querer destruir lo menos posible le está costando a Rusia tiempo, material y vidas, veremos si no acaba teniendo que recurrir a métodos "tradicionales".


----------



## la mano negra (15 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> La periodista de ayer del cartel en la tv rusa, foto de ahora en los juzgados con su abogado.....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 984344
> 
> ...



Ojalá se le caiga el pelo . Y de paso , a ver si se tapa la tetas un poquito,


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Mar 2022)

etarrillas pro-rusos con el culo en llamas


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (15 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Esta claro que para los usanos es una situación de vida o muerte, si no actuarían así



Er dólar... que el mundo, se quieren quitar las cadenas del dólar, y claro ...los Johnnys and Peggys, no pueden seguir conduciendo sus suvs de 5 litros y la " route"67 se vacía,y eso hace, que la gente se dé cuenta de una vez, que el Rey está desnudo.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (15 Mar 2022)

La OTAN está llevando el refrán de "Perro ladrador poco mordedor" a cotas legendarias.


----------



## delhierro (15 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Yo si fuera proruso en kherson, no salgo en publico ni borracho. Nadie sabe aun en que parte de la muga te vas a quedar.



Esa es una de las grandes cagadas de Putin, carencia absoluta de plan politico. Nadie , salvo el supongo , sabe cual es el final de esto. Esta perdiendo apoyos preciosos fuera de las dos republicas. Porque los nazis ya han demostrado que pueden quemar vivos a los que se declaren prorrusos y queden en su zona. 

La otra pata coja es la economica. En fin el tio es lento, habra que esperar, pero la lentitud lleva a un mayor coste siemrpe.


----------



## Dylan Leary (15 Mar 2022)

La venta masiva de acciones chinas evoca a 2008 y deja temblando a las tecnológicas


Otra mala jornada para la renta variable china. Ni los buenos datos de consumo e inversión que confirman que la economía de China ha empezado el año mejor de lo previsto han conseguido reanimar a las bolsas del gigante asiático, que han sumado una nueva sesión de fuertes descensos. Tras las...



www.eleconomista.es





Las bolsas de China están pagando la ambigüedad con la invasión rusa
China se enfrenta a un 'nuevo caso Huawei' por las sanciones de EEUU
La Regla de Producto Directo Extranjero requiere permisos para vender


----------



## delhierro (15 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Pues ya van unos cuantos ¿Le queda al Ejercito Ruso algún general vivo?



Segun los ucranianos tampoco le queda flota, luego el humo se disipa y ves a los rusos paseandose en los barcos de la armada ucraniana.


----------



## alfonbass (15 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pero tu ya quieres ir a coger fresas de sol a sol o a destascar alcantarillas?



Mira, te has ganado un zankito


----------



## tomasjos (15 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pues entonces deseas ver destruida a la humanidad...si ya sabía yo...



Al contrario, son los liberales y anarcoliberales los que desean destruir a la humanidad para quedarse con todo. Y no hay nada mas noble que luchar contra ello


----------



## amcxxl (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## golden graham (15 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> La venta masiva de acciones chinas evoca a 2008 y deja temblando a las tecnológicas
> 
> 
> Otra mala jornada para la renta variable china. Ni los buenos datos de consumo e inversión que confirman que la economía de China ha empezado el año mejor de lo previsto han conseguido reanimar a las bolsas del gigante asiático, que han sumado una nueva sesión de fuertes descensos. Tras las...
> ...



La bolsa es un timazo lo sabe ya todo el mundo, funcionan a traves de la impresora


----------



## Zhukov (15 Mar 2022)

según fuentes de información ucranianas, la infantería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania quedó casi sin vehículos de combate y en parte cambió a camiones civiles.

Se informa que en el ejército ucraniano, más del 70% de los vehículos de combate de infantería y vehículos blindados de transporte de personal fueron destruidos, debido a esto, el Estado Mayor decidió usar transporte civil, comenzará a retirarse de los civiles: camiones de todas las categorías, minibuses, camionetas e incluso camiones volquete, todo esto es críticamente necesario para el transporte de infantería.

Además, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tienen problemas catastróficos con el combustible y los lubricantes, la mayoría de los almacenes están destruidos y la logística está completamente interrumpida.

Anteriormente informamos que el Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania decidió abandonar la idea de intentar desbloquear Mariupol. Según fuentes de información ucranianas, un grupo de hasta 14,5 mil personas está bloqueado allí. (Lo más probable es que la cifra sea significativamente exagerada, dada la limpieza parcial de la ciudad).

También hay información sobre el avance de la defensa de la AFU cerca de Horlivka, al parecer, el cerco y el bloqueo del grupo oriental se está volviendo más realista. Recordemos que el grupo principal y más listo para el combate de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se concentra en el frente oriental (hasta 76 mil personas. según fuentes ucranianas a principios de febrero, así como más de dos mil unidades de equipo pesado, incluidos 354 tanques y 160 sistemas de lanzamiento múltiple de cohetes)


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

[/QUOTE]

*ARCHI BATTLE ROYAL MODE 

*​

*z*​*500*​*156*​*26*​
*




*​
*god*​*61*​*156*​*26*​
Ukraine. Now. Canvas. 2022









​


----------



## Plutarko (15 Mar 2022)

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Mar 2022)

Los viajeros del tren deberian haber llegado ya o estar apunto, si han salido como se anunció esta mañana.
Son 7h de Leópolis a Kiev


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (15 Mar 2022)

OTAN: Ni hemos hecho ni vamos a hacer nada, pero como Rusia se pase de la raya de va a haber en un follón que no va a saber ni dónde se ha metido.


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

NM LPR está avanzando.
Habiendo comenzado a moverse desde el oeste (salida Kremensky) y el norte (Varvarovka), el NM de la LPR se está adentrando más en la ciudad. Más de la mitad de la ciudad ya ha sido liberada.
En las calles de Koveshnikov y Chumachenko, los ucranianos sacaron a la gente de sus casas y pusieron tanques en los cruces. Estas posiciones acaban de ser tomadas por la LPR.
Bajo control de las fuerzas ucranianas solo resta la parte sur de la ciudad. Pero, si el ritmo de movimiento de la LPR es el mismo, al anochecer la ciudad puede ser tomada por completo.


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

Excelentes noticias desde el terreno:

Hoy, entre las 14.10 y las 14.20 horas, a una altura de 600 metros, sobre la periferia oriental de Chernihiv, las fuerzas de defensa aérea rusas han derribado dos aviones de ataque Su-25 ucranianos: al oeste y al este de la ciudad.

Mientras tanto, la OTAN volvió a negarse categóricamente a introducir una zona no tripulada sobre Ucrania. En lugar de la OTAN, lo hizo Rusia.

t.me/anna_news/24811


----------



## Hermericus (15 Mar 2022)

Los rusos han cruzado el Bug y van a cercar Mykolaiv.

Primer paso hacia Odessa y controlar todo el Mar Negro

La OTAN ya tiene suficiente en el Mar Negro con las costas de Turquia ,Bulgaria y la desembocadura del Danubio rumana. El norte del Mar Negro no se toca.

Probablemente contactarán con Transnistria y dejaran aislada a Odessa


----------



## amcxxl (15 Mar 2022)

Los estadounidenses y las personas de todo el mundo acaban de sufrir una pandemia global muy posiblemente causada por patógenos liberados accidentalmente (??) de un laboratorio biológico. Sin embargo, mis oponentes políticos no están preocupados...


----------



## morpheus2010 (15 Mar 2022)

Como los matones, vaya


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Jajajaja

*Rusia ha impuesto sanciones personales contra el presidente estadounidense Biden, comunicó el Ministerio de Exteriores de Rusia*


----------



## Lma0Zedong (15 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> *Toda *la artillería que ha metido el ejercito ruso en ucrania es autopropulsada.



Muchas gracias por la fiable información señor Gerasimov, nadie como usted sabe mejor cómo es el 100% de las unidades y equipamiento que el ejército ruso ha desplegado en la nazi Ucrania.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (15 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 984376



Rindete Putin!


----------



## ferrys (15 Mar 2022)

El pueblo ucraniano agradece a los nazionalistas que les disparen. 


https://files.catbox.moe/6ufdd2.mp4


----------



## Zhukov (15 Mar 2022)

La pregunta se plantea constantemente: ¿por qué nuestra ofensiva se desarrolla tan lentamente, o incluso se estanca? La respuesta corta es simple: se trata de un tipo de guerra fundamentalmente nuevo en la historia de la humanidad. Y todavía no hay soluciones teóricas y recetas prácticas listas para usar, recién están naciendo. Y no en las oficinas, sino en la vida misma. Pero intentemos un poco más de detalle.

¿Para qué se planeó originalmente? Probablemente, si no a Crimea, entonces a Mariupol o Jersón de la muestra de primavera de 2014. Al menos, creemos que eso es lo que alguien más pensó. ¿Qué pasó al final? 8 años de limpieza total de cualquier disenso serio, lavado de cerebro, varios cientos de miles de personas que pasaron por la ATO y la distribución masiva de armas en Ucrania hicieron su trabajo: una "operación policial" instantánea no funcionó. Pero si al mismo tiempo Rusia tomara el camino de una guerra en toda regla, como, por ejemplo , los Estados Unidos lo hicieron en Irak, entonces, por supuesto, hace una semana nuestro Ejército ya habría estado en Khreshchatyk. Y no solo.

Pero no puede haber una guerra en toda regla en Ucrania, ya que hay una política estricta para minimizar las bajas civiles tanto como sea posible. Y al mismo tiempo, para proteger a sus soldados y oficiales tanto como sea posible, utilizando su abrumadora superioridad técnico - militar. Una vez más, la humanidad nunca ha visto una forma de guerra"semi-híbrida" de este tipo en su historia reciente. De ahí la nueva táctica: metódica, sistemática, gradual... y despacio.

Por cierto, todos necesitamos un poco de esta táctica, también para estudiar. El carácter nacional ruso en las nuevas condiciones requiere una mejora seria. De "hurra-patriotismo" y "hacer gorras por diversión", es hora de pasar a una cultura de trabajo largo y duro. Aquí no es pecado aprender de los vietnamitas. Sin mencionar a los aliados asiáticos más poderosos...

PD: Lo anterior no pretende justificar todos nuestros errores y deficiencias. Pero deje que los especialistas estrechos hablen de ellos. Después De La Victoria.

Comentarios de Vladimir Orlov:
Sí, así es. Absolutamente cierto. Este es un tipo de guerra completamente nuevo, y no hay necesidad de apresurarse. En cuanto a las recetas teóricas ya preparadas, simplemente están ahí. En particular, he sido el único que ha escrito sobre la creación de un nuevo entorno operativo de seguridad nacional durante los últimos cinco años. Y nuestro Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación de Rusia ha comenzado parcialmente a implementarlos y a implementarlos a nivel práctico. Ni siquiera por mi escritura o la de alguien más, es que había un entendimiento sobre a dónde ir a continuación. Otra cosa es que muchas cosas, especialmente en el componente espacial, aún no se han hecho. Hay muchas razones para ello. Pero eso no es lo principal ahora mismo. Lo principal es llevar esta operación militar especial en Ucrania a su conclusión lógica. Y solo entonces comenzaremos a crear herramientas globales para la nueva seguridad...


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Mercenario brasileño en Ucrania con destino a Polonia:

"No sé qué decir, fuerzas especiales de todo el mundo, de Francia, de toda Europa, de Corea del Sur, Chile, Estados Unidos, Canadá. Chicos, todo el mundo estaba ahí, fuerzas especiales de todo los lugares del mundo. Y luego es muy simple, todo lo que sé es que todos están muertos. Todos están destruidos. Simplemente no puedes entender una cosa, cómo el avión te está disparando misiles. No entiendo. Todo ha terminado, todo ha terminado. La legión ha sido completamente destruida"

t.me/c/1533520339/467


----------



## midelburgo (15 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



No esta mal para una compañia que se niega a hacer piezas de uso belico (sus copias chinas si).
Como el dinero recaudado se use para comprar municiones de guerra, han perdido toda credibilidad.


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

Soldados rusos prestan asistencia médica a la población local cerca de Kharkiv

Mientras las Fuerzas de Seguridad Nacional ucranianas y las unidades de las AFU luchan al amparo de los civiles, mientras se retiran, colocan trampas explosivas en las casas y bombardean los asentamientos recién abandonados,

Un soldado ruso siempre está dispuesto a acudir en ayuda de los civiles.

El proyecto @wargonzoo Imágenes de soldados rusos prestando ayuda médica a dos mujeres residentes en un pueblo de la región de Kharkiv que han sido heridas por morteros ucranianos.


----------



## Sr Julian (15 Mar 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Pues no sabía el pique este
> 
> Dejé de ver a Trufault porque se enrollaba mucho para mi gusto. Prefiero los videos cortos y con datos, escuetos. Aparte que tampoco soy muy aficionado al tema militar, solo de pasada.
> 
> ...



Pues yo estoy encantado con Trufault, GmitU, misterX, por tierra mar y aire, libreria tercios viejos, histocasts y muchos otros. Hace años lo unico que teniamos era la Rosa de los Vientos y ahora los jovenes tienen cinetos y cientos de horas de historia. 
Que Trufault y GmitU han tenido una agria polemica, pues muy bien, discutir tambien es parte de la historia. Es algo normal cuando se tiene pasión por un tema, mejor discutirse por algo historico que por el fumbol.
Busca un video de Trufault de un calvo que habla de su libro de un tanque aleman, donde explica porque GmitU se queda muy corto en su analisis.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (15 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> https://files.catbox.moe/6ufdd2.mp4



Sabe más de armamento la señora aleatoria esa que un General de Brigada, muy creíble el vídeo


----------



## Bobesponjista (15 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Que canallas.



Terrorífico
Quieren muertes y más muertes


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Mercenario brasileño en Ucrania con destino a Polonia:
> 
> "No sé qué decir, fuerzas especiales de todo el mundo, de Francia, de toda Europa, de Corea del Sur, Chile, Estados Unidos, Canadá. Chicos, todo el mundo estaba ahí, fuerzas especiales de todo los lugares del mundo. Y luego es muy simple, todo lo que sé es que todos están muertos. Todos están destruidos. Simplemente no puedes entender una cosa, cómo el avión te está disparando misiles. No entiendo. Todo ha terminado, todo ha terminado. La legión ha sido completamente destruida"
> 
> t.me/c/1533520339/467




QUE SAN COMIO UN KALIBR DESDE EL QUINTO COÑO

VAMOS


----------



## Besarionis (15 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *China encierra a más de 45 millones de personas por el regreso de Covid. La provincia, potencia manufacturera, donde se encuentra la ciudad aporta el 11% del PIB, es decir, 1,96 billones de dólares.*
> 13:01 || 15/03/2022
> 
> *El confinamiento de Shenzhen no tendrá un gran impacto en la producción de Apple   - Reuters*
> 12:58 || 15/03/2022



Serán 2 ó 3 sifones aislados, nada más.


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

Novorosinform INFORMÓ: El #Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso #Lavrov dijo que #Rusia está deteniendo ahora la guerra que #Ucrania ha librado contra el pueblo del #Donbass, #Donetsk y #Lugansk durante al menos los últimos ocho años.


----------



## Zhukov (15 Mar 2022)

En cuanto a las preguntas sobre los avances al norte de Donetsk. Este no es el caso. El enemigo tiene de facto 3 líneas de defensa en esta dirección, que se construyeron y fortalecieron entre 2014 y 2015. Casi lo mismo que bajo Volnovakha.

La ocupación de Verkhnetoretsky significa que la primera línea de defensa ayer (y en días anteriores) la machacaroncon artillería, misiles balísticos y aviones. Además, lo más probable es que trabajaran más en las posiciones de la artillería enemiga. Después de eso, la infantería avanzó al norte de Donetsk.
En condiciones ideales, la "barrera artillera" debería seguir hacia adelante, y la infantería la sigue y empuja gradualmente al enemigo, que obviamente tiene la intención de organizar la defensa de Dzerzhinsk y dificultar que el ejército de la RPD corte la carretera de rokadnaya Konstantinovka-Donetsk. El control de Novoselovka-2 sin duda dificultará la vida de la guarnición de Avdiivka. Bueno, la ofensiva en Nueva York (al sur de Dzerzhinsk) sin duda tendrá un significado tanto militar como simbólico. 

Boris Rozhin


----------



## paconan (15 Mar 2022)

Sin confirmar

***ÚLTIMA HORA*** Fuerza sustancial de la Armada de #Rusia , incluidos barcos de desembarco, avanzando en el área de Odessa hoy. Visto a las 09:47 UTC en imágenes de satélite


----------



## ferrys (15 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Sabe más de armamento la señora aleatoria esa que un General de Brigada, muy creíble el vídeo



Si sabe lo que es un tanque y contar hasta 7. Una expe.rta para usted. 
Pero nada, siga riendo que 4 nazis hasta las trancas se carguen al pueblo.


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

DNR-News REPORTAJE: Una empresa estadounidense publicó un anuncio buscando profesionales con experiencia en combate y paga de UNO a DOS MIL DÓLARES por día, lugar de trabajo #Ucrania.


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

*Algunas fuentes indican que Rusia planea realizar un referéndum sobre la creación de la República Popular de Kherson. 
Así lo afirmaría el diputado del Consejo Regional de Kherson, Sergei Khlan. Quién dijo que había recibido tales ofertas antes, pero cada vez que se negó instó a todos los diputados a no apoyar tal propuesta.
La situación habría cambiado.*


----------



## ferrys (15 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> DNR-News REPORTAJE: Una empresa estadounidense publicó un anuncio buscando profesionales con experiencia en combate y paga de UNO a DOS MIL DÓLARES por día, lugar de trabajo #Ucrania.



Poco pagan visto lo visto.


----------



## crocodile (15 Mar 2022)

Lista completa de estadounidenses sancionados por Rusia:

1. Joseph Biden (Joseph Robinette Biden) Presidente de los Estados Unidos;
2. Anthony John Blinken, Secretario de Estado de los Estados Unidos;
3. Lloyd James Austin III, Secretario de Defensa de los Estados Unidos;
4. Mark Alexander Milley, Presidente del Estado Mayor Conjunto;
5. Jacob Sullivan (Jacob Jeremiah Sullivan) - Asistente del Presidente de los Estados Unidos para la Seguridad Nacional;
6. William Burns (William Joseph Burns) - director de la CIA;
7. Jennifer Psaki (Jennifer Rene Psaki) - Secretaria de Prensa de la Casa Blanca;
8. Daleep Singh - Asistente Adjunto del Presidente de los Estados Unidos para la Seguridad Nacional;
9. Samantha Jane Power - Directora de la Agencia para el Desarrollo Internacional;
10. Hunter Biden (Robert Hunter Biden) - hijo del presidente de los Estados Unidos;
11. Hillary Clinton (Hillary Diane Rodham Clinton) - ex candidata presidencial de EE. UU.;
12. Adewale Adeyemo - Primer Viceministro de Finanzas;
13. Reta Jo Lewis - Presidente y Presidente de la Junta Directiva del Export-Import Bank.

En un futuro próximo, el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia se comprometió a ampliar la lista

“Este paso, tomado como contrarreacción, fue la consecuencia inevitable del rumbo extremadamente rusofóbico tomado por la actual Administración estadounidense, que, en un intento desesperado por mantener la hegemonía estadounidense, ha apostado, descartando toda decencia, a la contención frontal de Rusia. .”


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (15 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Es ALUCINANTE lo corruptas que son todas las entidades del Estado, incluidas las universidades. ¿A santo de qué instan a los estudiantes rusos a irse de la Universidad (o de España)? ¿Me he perdido algo?


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

Novorosinform informó: Las fuerzas de #Ucrania están bombardeando fuertemente la región de #Yasinovataya de #Donetsk, la zona residencial está bajo bombardeos de artillería, #Donbass.


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Sin confirmar
> 
> ***ÚLTIMA HORA*** Fuerza sustancial de la Armada de #Rusia , incluidos barcos de desembarco, avanzando en el área de Odessa hoy. Visto a las 09:47 UTC en imágenes de satélite



Claro! Sirve par fijar las tropas en Odessa. No pueden moverse por esa amenaza mientras los rukis siguen avanzando por tierra.
Está muy muy jodido no tener el control ni del aire ni del mar.


----------



## Bobesponjista (15 Mar 2022)

Sobre la visita de otros líderes hoy a Kiev, nadie piensa que se puede producir un ataque de falsa bandera definitivo que nos mande directos a una guerra ya total?
Huele muy mal


----------



## paconan (15 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Falso





The Finest in Custom Printed Lego® Minifigs and Bricks


Citizen Brick offers the finest in custom printed LEGO products and accessories, including Minifigs and bricks.




citizenbrick.com




*Amigos, la información no es del todo correcta. La propia empresa Lego no tiene nada que ver con estas cifras.*

Este es un minorista independiente que simplemente rehace las figuras existentes.

Aquí hay un enlace a su Instagram. Apoyemos a las buenas personas: Login • Instagram


----------



## Hermericus (15 Mar 2022)

Mas de 2/3 de Kiev está cercada.

Los rusos a punto de llegar al Dnieper al sureste de Kiev, con lo que cercarian el 80% de Kiev.

Por el suroeste tambien avanzan , lentamente, cuando lleguen al rio por ahi, Kiev estará totalmente cercada.

Terrriple fracaso de los rusos, les va a llevar mas de 1 mes alcanzar sus objetivos.

Que ridiculo....


----------



## josema82 (15 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Mercenario brasileño en Ucrania con destino a Polonia:
> 
> "No sé qué decir, fuerzas especiales de todo el mundo, de Francia, de toda Europa, de Corea del Sur, Chile, Estados Unidos, Canadá. Chicos, todo el mundo estaba ahí, fuerzas especiales de todo los lugares del mundo. Y luego es muy simple, todo lo que sé es que todos están muertos. Todos están destruidos. Simplemente no puedes entender una cosa, cómo el avión te está disparando misiles. No entiendo. Todo ha terminado, todo ha terminado. La legión ha sido completamente destruida"
> 
> t.me/c/1533520339/467





Spoiler


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Mas de 2/3 de Kiev está cercada.
> 
> Los rusos a punto de llegar al Dnieper al sureste de Kiev, con lo que cercarian el 80% de Kiev.
> 
> ...



Yo calculo 3-5 meses. Todo el este al Dnieper ruski.


----------



## amcxxl (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (15 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ooojo!!! Que esto explica parte del nerviosismo usano!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No si al final.... virgencita virgencita, que me quede como estoy


----------



## Hermericus (15 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Sin confirmar
> 
> ***ÚLTIMA HORA*** Fuerza sustancial de la Armada de #Rusia , incluidos barcos de desembarco, avanzando en el área de Odessa hoy. Visto a las 09:47 UTC en imágenes de satélite



Y el potente ejercito ucraniano no puede bombardearlos o hundirlos????


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Poco pagan visto lo visto.



Visto lo visto no van a tener que pagar mucho. Se les mueren antes.


----------



## Hermericus (15 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Yo calculo 3-5 meses. Todo el este al Dnieper ruski.



Yo digo para Mayo.


----------



## Zhukov (15 Mar 2022)

Por desgracia esto no es un invento ni un caso aislado:

Voencor KittenZ: 12:30
according según nuestras fuentes, los ucranianos dispararon contra un convoy de refugiados entre Rubizhne y Severodonetsk. Impactos directos en coches. Alguien se las arregló para huir de los coches. Hay muchos heridos y muertos. Personas, incluidas mujeres con niños, heridos y quemados, yacen en zanjas, pidiendo ayuda. Continúan los bombardeos desde el lado ucraniano. Según informes no confirmados, más de 200 personas resultaron heridas.


----------



## Salamandra (15 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Poco pagan visto lo visto.



Pues como apliquen convenio colectivo y tengan que pagar lo mismo a los que contrataron los primeros días, lo mismo nos ponen el litro de gasoil más caro que el Moet Chandon. Porque la factura ya sabéis que CIF lleva ¿no?. Por muchos "paraísos fiscales" intermedios que haya.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Michael_Knight (15 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Sin confirmar
> 
> ***ÚLTIMA HORA*** Fuerza sustancial de la Armada de #Rusia , incluidos barcos de desembarco, avanzando en el área de Odessa hoy. Visto a las 09:47 UTC en imágenes de satélite



Joder llevo oyendo lo de los buques de guerra camino a Odesa desde hace dos semanas, ¿tan lejos está?


----------



## Salamandra (15 Mar 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Es ALUCINANTE lo corruptas que son todas las entidades del Estado, incluidas las universidades. ¿A santo de qué instan a los estudiantes rusos a irse de la Universidad (o de España)? ¿Me he perdido algo?



Estos, que confíaron en nuestro país seguro que llevan amor eterno a sus familias por nuestro país.

Seguro que socavan la popularidad de Putin ¿verdad?. No podemos ser más bobos.


----------



## Gonzalor (15 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Joder llevo oyendo lo de los buques de guerra camino a Odesa desde hace dos semanas, ¿tan lejos está?



Es que se han quedado sin gasofa, como los tanques


----------



## Eneko Aritza (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zhukov (15 Mar 2022)

Al final de la tercera semana de operaciones militares, los propagandistas ucranianos comenzaron a decir que el ejército ruso también bombardeaba a los residentes rusos de Ucrania, sacaron algunas encuestas antiguas y dicen que Mariupol y Kharkiv son ciudades de habla rusa.

Antes de eso, sin embargo, se creía que no había rusos en Ucrania, había ucranianos comunes y ucranianos rusificados a la fuerza que recibieron ayuda para restaurar su identidad nacional.

Ahora hay ciudades rusas, e incluso casi en su totalidad de habla rusa. Resulta que solo necesitas echar un vistazo más de cerca. Creo que los territorios nativos rusos pronto se encontrarán allí.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (15 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Yo digo para Mayo.



Coño que Ucrania son dos Españas...de punta a punta mas de 1500 km


----------



## crocodile (15 Mar 2022)

La defensa terrorista ucraniana está robando activamente Kharkiv, representa aproximadamente el 80% de los robos en la ciudad, según una fuente de Tsarskoye TV en la policía local.

“El 80% de los robos en la ciudad se ven así: un brazalete amarillo y un Berdan en la espalda. Todo durante el toque de queda”, — dijo el interlocutor del canal.

Mientras tanto, la crisis de suministro en Kharkov está creciendo. Como dijo un residente local a Tsarskoye TV, estallaron peleas por comida en la ciudad. “En las colas de ayuda humanitaria ya hay luchas por la comida. Se arañan unos a otros, se rompen las manos”, dijo.

Al mismo tiempo, los casos de linchamiento se han vuelto más frecuentes en la ciudad. “Muchas personas están atadas a postes”, resumió el residente de Kharkiv sobre la caída del poder judicial en la ciudad.

La única esperanza de Kharkov hoy es la llegada del ejército ruso. Solo así la ley y el orden pueden reinar en la ciudad.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (15 Mar 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Es lo que suele suceder con el material ruso. Muchos de sus desarrollos son muy avanzados, pero son incapaces de fabricarlos en unidades significativas.



Correcto, en algunas cosas es así, pero por lo que se esta viendo hasta ahora Rusia dispone de muchos más misiles de crucero lanzables como los Kh-101, Kaliber, Iskander K y balísticos de alta precisión como los Iskander M. Muchos más de los que la OTAN pensaba tenían disponibles.

En fin, una pequeña sorpresita.

Para Rusia, lo sistémico no es la guerra convencional, lo realmente importante que es lo que asegura su supervivencia como estado es la triada nuclear.

Y en esto no me negará usted que disponen de una panoplia de misiles balísticos ICBM y SLBM que EEUU no tiene. Misiles cuyas cabezas nucleares MIRV aparte de llevar señuelos como las Norteamericanas también son capaces de modificar su trayectoria de manera que dificulten su posible intercepción, cosa que ningún ICBM o SLBM de la OTAN puede hacer hasta el momento.



Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> De ahí la impresión equivocada de muchos al valorar las capacidades militares rusas.
> 
> Los tsirkon, su 57 y tarantuls quedan de la hostia al valorarse individualmente.
> 
> Pero son bichos muy caros y Rusia tiene muy poquitos. Sirven de maravilla como propaganda. Pero en la guerra la cantidad es también una cualidad.



El Tsirkon está ha entrado en produccion justamente hace unos meses tras haber pasado todas las pruebas del estado en lanzamientos desde barcos y submarinos.

Se le olvida su primo el Khinzal que ese si esta operativo y desde hace alrededor de 2 años en los Mig-31K y se estan realizando pruebas para usarlos en los Tu-22 M3. De hecho como usted debe saber Sr. Theilard este misil deriva del Iskander M.

En cuanto al Su-57 le doy la razón, va con retraso, se han pedido 78 unidades con entrega para el 2028 y de momento tienen alrededor de 1 docena. Y efectivamente, antes de que lo diga, no van con el motor definitivo.

Como usted mismo dice, y dice bien, como el mismo Stalin decía "la cantidad en si misma tiene efectos cualitativos", esa era la filosofía Soviética.

En cuanto a precios, las empresas que desarrollan armamento en Rusia son en su mayoría propiedad del estado o tienen un tanto por cien de su accionariado bastante significativa que es propiedad del estado. Este hecho, pactar los precios junto a pagarlos en Rublos hace el precio no escale como le ocurre a las empresas privadas occidentales.

Comparemos los precios de los cazas por ejemplo:

Su-30 SM = 35 Millones de dolares.
Su-34 = 40 Millones de dolares
Su-35 = 40-65 Millones de dolares.
Su-57 = 80-100 Millones de dolares.
Su-75 = Precio previsto 20-30 Millones de dolares.

F-16C: 40-60 Millones de dolares.
F-15E: 87 Millones de dolares.
F-18E: 67 Millones de dolares.
F-22: 232 Millones de dolares.
F-35A: 110 Millones de dolares

Aún así comprando a precios más bajos, Rusia no es la URSS, esta claro, no puede tener tantos aviones como las naciones de la OTAN o incluso EEUU solo.

Tiene que jugar a otra cosa que es conjugar dentro de lo que pueda los números con la calidad, súmele usted los nuevos desarrollos del sustituto del Mig-31, el Su-75 Checkmate, y actualizaciones profundas como el Su-30SM2, etc..

Y no se quedan nada mal, ni en números ni en calidad. Plantear una guerra convencional con la OTAN no tiene sentido, para eso estan las armas nucleares. Las armas convencionales solo serán usadas contra un enemigo inferior, es decir, con Ucrania, Georgia, los Yihadistas Sirios, etc...


----------



## Azrael_II (15 Mar 2022)

El tema de las mercenarios es preocupante


Hay dinero infinito y armas infinitas . Sólo basta un finito pequeños % de voluntarios. La guerra debe escalar a otros niveles, desde hackeos a neutralizar mercenarios, y cómplices de esta locura. O esto o guerra nuclear


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

*Israel ha cancelado el régimen sin visado con Ucrania y no aceptará refugiados.*


----------



## Hermericus (15 Mar 2022)

Zelensky se cree su personaje



Hace solo dos años en Europa lo presentaban como un tipo ridiculo


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (15 Mar 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Los chechenos están comiendo nazis a la parrilla . No van a dejar ni el apuntador. Los muchachotes tatuados de Zelensky van a ser limpiados a conciencia de Mariupol . Les queda rendirse y enfrentar un tribunal por delitos de lesa humanidad o morir matando.



¡Y lo fácil que va a ser identificarlos, porque la mayoría van tatuados!


----------



## crocodile (15 Mar 2022)

❗Los países occidentales, la ONU, la OSCE y el CICR están silenciando los hechos de los ataques con cohetes y artillería en áreas densamente pobladas de Donetsk - Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia

El departamento también informó que 11.372 personas, incluidos 1.873 niños, fueron evacuadas de regiones peligrosas de Ucrania, así como de LPR y DPR, durante el día. Además, durante el último día se recibieron 11.400 solicitudes de evacuación a Rusia desde Ucrania. Más de 7.000 extranjeros siguen retenidos como rehenes por militantes en Ucrania, así como las tripulaciones de 70 barcos extranjeros bloqueados en los puertos del país, agregó el Ministerio de Defensa.


----------



## amcxxl (15 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Por desgracia esto no es un invento ni un caso aislado:
> 
> Voencor KittenZ: 12:30
> according según nuestras fuentes, los ucranianos dispararon contra un convoy de refugiados entre Rubizhne y Severodonetsk. Impactos directos en coches. Alguien se las arregló para huir de los coches. Hay muchos heridos y muertos. Personas, incluidas mujeres con niños, heridos y quemados, yacen en zanjas, pidiendo ayuda. Continúan los bombardeos desde el lado ucraniano. Según informes no confirmados, más de 200 personas resultaron heridas.



nadie esperaba algo diferente de esa escoria subhumana nazi de mierda

la unica solucion es liquidacion total de todo ese lumpen y alcanzar la desnazificacion total


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

*Aksyonov: Crimea está considerando la cuestión de la expropiación a favor del estado de las propiedades de los ucranianos*


----------



## piru (15 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la fiable información señor Gerasimov, nadie como usted sabe mejor cómo es el 100% de las unidades y equipamiento que el ejército ruso ha desplegado en la nazi Ucrania.



He quitado intencionadamente el condicional de la frase para ver si te agarrabas a eso, y lo has hecho, membrillo. Vuélvete a agarrar a otro clavo ardiendo y te mando al ignore, TROLL. Yo no estoy aquí participando en un campeonato de debates.

Insisto, TODA la artillería que se ha visto "hasta ahora" en las columnas rusas es artillería autopropulsada. Es lógico porque ocupa menos espacio en las largas caravanas ruskis y es más ofensiva que la remolcada.

Hay un video de "dombasseros" disparando un cañón remolcado, pero es uno capturado a los ukras. Estos sí que pueden tener cañones propios porque son "residentes".


----------



## visaman (15 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> ¿Por qué los drones baratos y lentos de Ucrania tienen tanto éxito contra objetivos rusos? | Burbuja.info
> 
> 
> La única razón por la que esto sucede es porque Rusia no puede controlar el espacio aéreo por encima de sus fuerzas terrestres. Lo cual es extraño dada la saturación de las fuerzas terrestres con plataformas de defensa aérea. No estoy disminuyendo el desempeño de Ukr, pero claramente el de Rusia es pésimo.
> ...



para estos objetivos lo ideal es el Misil Morrosko de baja cota propulsado por patxi, pero patxi dice que hasta alla no para eso


----------



## ENRABATOR (15 Mar 2022)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Sobre la visita de otros líderes hoy a Kiev, nadie piensa que se puede producir un ataque de falsa bandera definitivo que nos mande directos a una guerra ya total?
> Huele muy mal



Yo si lo pienso, es mas, creo que esos lideres son gilipollas si no han pensado que puedan ser usados como corderos rumbo al matadero.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Mar 2022)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Sobre la visita de otros líderes hoy a Kiev, nadie *piensa *que se puede producir un ataque de falsa bandera definitivo que nos mande directos a una guerra ya total?
> Huele muy mal



eso no es pensar, es otra cosa


----------



## Hermericus (15 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Coño que Ucrania son dos Españas...de punta a punta mas de 1500 km



Rusia solo quiere controlar el Este y la costa del Mar Negro.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (15 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Volodymyr Zelensky ($100)
cócteles Molotov ($10).

Algun trader de legos espabilao se ha hecho el tocomocho de su vida.

16.000 a esos precios no llega a 200 ventas el coste de todas las piezas no llega ni a 50 cts por unidad.


----------



## paconan (15 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Restos de dos aviones ucranianos SU-25 derribados en la región de Jerson.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 984372
> Ver archivo adjunto 984373
> Ver archivo adjunto 984374



Vale ya... apestas demasiado
aviones derribados el mes pasado, el 27 de febrero


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

Sistemas de misiles rusos Smerch en la región de Kherson

Los sistemas rusos de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple 9K58 Smerch marchan en convoy en la región de Kherson. 

t.me/anna_news/24822


----------



## crocodile (15 Mar 2022)

La República de Donestk ya tiene marina de guerra gracias a los patrulleros que UK vendió a los ukronazis.

Gracias anglos, jo jo jo.


----------



## otroyomismo (15 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> No esta mal para una compañia que se niega a hacer piezas de uso belico *(sus copias chinas si).*
> Como el dinero recaudado se use para comprar municiones de guerra, han perdido toda credibilidad.



hay autenticas joyas

(tengo yo un Tiger I motorizado que es una cucada, mas otras cosillas...)


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

Mark Collett on Gab: 'An American rages at the price of petrol in the U…'


Mark Collett on Gab: 'An American rages at the price of petrol in the US, which is now over $7 a gallon. He says he is going to "send Putin the bill." Interestingly, a gallon of petrol in Moscow is $2.10! Maybe Putin isn't the problem after all, maybe the problem is Western liberal democracy...'




gab.com






@MarkCollett

An American rages at the price of petrol

 in the US, which is now over $7 a gallon.

He says he is going to "send Putin the bill."





Interestingly, a gallon of petrol in Moscow is $2.10!  

video


https://media.gab.com/system/media_attachments/files/101/603/179/original/d627089b9ef0d9c8.mp4



Maybe Putin isn't the problem after all, maybe the problem is Western liberal democracy...



 
 ​ 
​


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (15 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Aksyonov: Crimea está considerando la cuestión de la expropiación a favor del estado de las propiedades de los ucranianos*



Me imagino que de los nazis declarados...lo otro sería un robo, como hacen en occidente.
Contra los ucronazis, Están tardando


----------



## visaman (15 Mar 2022)

Tan Chin Gao dijo:


> EJEM... NO SÉ SI SABÉIS QUE EN CHINA HAY CASI 50 MILLONES DE PERSONAS CONFINADAS... POR AHORA.



pero eso es por virus a saber de ande vendra y tal, cuarentena dando duro a la mujer mientras...........


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Mar 2022)

Ha muerto un cámara de Fox News


----------



## amcxxl (15 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Aksyonov: Crimea está considerando la cuestión de la expropiación a favor del estado de las propiedades de los ucranianos*



Zelensky tiene una dacha en Crimea por la que no paga los impuestos ni la contribucion hace años, asi que se la van a embargar de todos modos


----------



## Lma0Zedong (15 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> He quitado intencionadamente el condicional de la frase para ver si te agarrabas a eso, y lo has hecho, membrillo. Vuélvete a agarrar a otro clavo ardiendo y te mando al ignore, TROLL. Yo no estoy aquí participando en un campeonato de debates.
> 
> Insisto, TODA la artillería que se ha visto "hasta ahora" en las columnas rusas es artillería autopropulsada. Es lógico porque ocupa menos espacio en las largas caravanas ruskis y es más ofensiva que la remolcada.
> 
> Hay un video de "dombasseros" disparando un cañón remolcado, pero es uno capturado a los ukras. Estos sí que pueden tener cañones propios porque son "residentes".



Joder, pues sí que se lo deben de currar los ucranianos con los fakes entonces señor Gerasimov:


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Me imagino que de los nazis declarados...lo otro sería un robo, como hacen en occidente.
> Contra los ucronazis, Están tardando



No pone más. El telegram a veces es un poco escueto...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Mar 2022)

Parece que ha muerto el periodista de la FOX herido ayer en un ataque ruso contra civiles


----------



## Salamandra (15 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Jajajaja
> 
> *Rusia ha impuesto sanciones personales contra el presidente estadounidense Biden, comunicó el Ministerio de Exteriores de Rusia*



Y para su hijito que andaba por Ucrania hace eones. Ese quizás si tenga algo expropiable.


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Dos T-72 y BMP-3 de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, destruidos por la 24.a Brigada Mecanizada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## Eneko Aritza (15 Mar 2022)

A este se lo va a cargar la otan y no los rusos....


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Moscú va a ser como la habana, solo quedara la industria del proxenetismo para los visitantes liao chan; a los putinos no les dara porque el rublo vandra 0.



las porn-star rusas con sus vídeos "_interraciales_" en los que acaban con la cara _decorada_ pueden salvar a Rusia y nos pueden salvar a todos del NWO


----------



## alfonbass (15 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Al contrario, son los liberales y anarcoliberales los que desean destruir a la humanidad para quedarse con todo. Y no hay nada mas noble que luchar contra ello




Estás viendo con tus ojitos como son las consecuencias de un poder estatal de gran magnitud....
Yo sé que Putin no es ningún ogro, es un tío, muy posiblemente fuera de la realidad que tanto tu como yo podemos ni siquiera imaginar con un poder de dar un solo botón y mandar a tomar por culo a toda la humanidad, y lo mismo digo de cualquier dirigente americano, no hay, en esencia, ninguna diferencia más allá de lo que vendan cada uno.

Ningún liberal quiere "quedarse con todo", eso no sé de dónde lo habrás sacado, nadie te lo habrá dicho, son conclusiones erróneas que sacas, por eso te digo que debes estudiar lo que es, ni Ayn Rand ni nadie de la escuela austriaca ha dicho nunca tal cosa.
Pero es que además, es sencillo comprender que las personas son únicas, tu no ves las cosas de la misma manera que yo, y eso es lo bueno, porque significa que hay variedad.

El problema es que, aunque podamos pensar que cualquier estado va a tener buenas intenciones, eso solo se concreta en fastidiar a alguien, y eso ES LO QUE HAY QUE TENER EN CUENTA
Tener en cuenta al tío que acaba de perder su casa en Kiev, o tener en cuenta a la abuela que, por mucho que os empeñéis, NO ES CULPABLE NI DE LO QUE PASA EN DOMBASS NI DEL NACIONALISMO ULTRA UCRANIANO. 
Dan igual las siglas, los colores, las ideas, cuando a alguien que lo único que quiere es hacer su vida, luchas por tener las cosas que le hace ilusión y no puede...todo porque a un grupo se le ocurre que las cosas solo pueden tener una solución

Un tío que sea noble, es alguien que respeta y que incluso lucha por lo difícil, que es la idea contraria de otra persona, eso es lo más difícil, pero es lo más necesario.
Lo contrario son guerras continuas como esta o mucho peores. No sé tu, pero mi ideal de vida no es violencia gratuita, y menos hacia nadie por "sentirse nada"


----------



## otroyomismo (15 Mar 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Pues yo estoy encantado con Trufault, GmitU, misterX, por tierra mar y aire, libreria tercios viejos, histocasts y muchos otros. Hace años lo unico que teniamos era la Rosa de los Vientos y ahora los jovenes tienen cinetos y cientos de horas de historia.
> Que Trufault y GmitU han tenido una agria polemica, pues muy bien, discutir tambien es parte de la historia. Es algo normal cuando se tiene pasión por un tema, mejor discutirse por algo historico que por el fumbol.
> Busca un video de Trufault de un calvo que habla de su libro de un tanque aleman, donde explica porque GmitU se queda muy corto en su analisis.



cuentame mas de este Trufault y GmitU, youtube? podcasts?


----------



## amcxxl (15 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Me imagino que de los nazis declarados...lo otro sería un robo, como hacen en occidente.
> Contra los ucronazis, Están tardando



los ucranianos comunes son mas pobres que ratas

los que tienen propiedades en Crimea son todos ladrones que han obtenido lo que tienen como botin del saqueo de Ucrania desde que se acabo la URSS


----------



## paconan (15 Mar 2022)

Un día cualquiera

Un agricultor ucraniano con una carga de cohetes 9M27K de 220 mm abandonados por el ejército ruso. Esto es completamente normal por cierto.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Kreonte (15 Mar 2022)

Skype no funciona?


----------



## Dylan Leary (15 Mar 2022)

OTAN, preocupada porque Moscú pueda organizar una operación de "bandera falsa" en Ucrania: Stoltenberg


OTAN, preocupada porque Moscú pueda organizar una operación de "bandera falsa" en Ucrania: Stoltenberg




www.infobae.com





"Nos preocupa que Moscú pueda organizar una operación de bandera falsa en Ucrania, posiblemente con armas químicas", dijo Stoltenberg en una conferencia de prensa.


----------



## Argentium (15 Mar 2022)

*Descubren una nueva arma secreta que Rusia tiene desplegada en Ucrania*
*Funcionarios de inteligencia señalaron que están usando señuelos en sus misiles Iskander para engañar radares. *
15 de marzo de 2022 16:08

Funcionarios de inteligencia norteamericanos descubrieron que *la ola de misiles balísticos que Rusia disparó contra Ucrania contiene una sorpresa: señuelos que engañan a los radares de defensa aérea y a los misiles termodirigidos.*

Cada uno de los dispositivos *mide aproximadamente 30 centímetros, tiene forma de dardo y es blanco con una cola naranja*, según un funcionario de inteligencia estadounidense. *Son lanzados por los misiles balísticos de corto alcance Iskander-M* que Rusia está disparando desde lanzadores móviles al otro lado de la frontera, dijo el funcionario, cuando el misil detecta que ha sido atacado por los sistemas de defensa aérea.

Cada uno está repleto de componentes electrónicos y *produce señales de radio para interferir o falsificar los radares enemigos* que intentan localizar el Iskander-M, y contiene una fuente de calor para atraer misiles entrantes. El funcionario, que no estaba autorizado a hablar públicamente sobre asuntos de inteligencia, describió los dispositivos bajo condición de anonimato.

El uso de señuelos* puede ayudar a explicar por qué las armas de defensa aérea de Ucrania han tenido dificultades para interceptar los misiles Iskander *de Rusia.

Impulsado por un motor de cohete de combustible sólido, el Iskander puede alcanzar objetivos a más de 300 kilómetros de distancia, según documentos del gobierno de Estados Unidos. Cada lanzador móvil puede disparar dos Iskanders antes de que deba recargarse.

*Las fotografías de las municiones en forma de dardo comenzaron a circular en las redes sociales *hace dos semanas. Tenían perplejos a expertos y analistas de inteligencia de código abierto, muchos de los cuales los confundieron con minibombas de armas de racimo en función de su tamaño y forma.

Richard Stevens, que pasó 22 años en el ejército británico como soldado de desactivación de artefactos explosivos y luego trabajó como técnico civil de bombas durante 10 años en el sur de Irak, África y otras regiones, dijo que había estado expuesto “a un montón de municiones chinas y rusas”, pero nunca había visto esto.”

Stevens publicó fotos de las municiones en un sitio para expertos militares y civiles en desactivación de bombas que comenzó en 2011, y descubrió que nadie más parecía haber visto estas misteriosas municiones antes tampoco.

*Los dispositivos son similares a los señuelos de la Guerra Fría llamados “ayudas de penetración”*, dijo el funcionario de inteligencia, que han acompañado a las ojivas nucleares desde la década de 1970 y fueron diseñados para evadir los sistemas antimisiles y permitir que las ojivas individuales alcancen sus objetivos. La incorporación de los dispositivos en armas como el Iskander-M que tienen ojivas convencionales no ha sido documentada previamente en los arsenales militares.

“En el momento en que aparecieron los misiles, la gente comenzó a tratar de derribarlos, y en el momento en que la gente comenzó a intentar derribarlos, la gente comenzó a pensar en las ayudas de penetración”, dijo Jeffrey Lewis, profesor de no proliferación en el Instituto de Middlebury de Internacional. Estudios en Monterrey, California. “Pero nunca los vemos porque son muy secretos; si sabes cómo funcionan, puedes contrarrestarlos”.

*El uso de los señuelos puede indicar cierto nivel de descuido o urgencia por parte del liderazgo militar ruso*, dijo Lewis, dado que Rusia sabe que inevitablemente serán recopilados y estudiados por los servicios de inteligencia occidentales para que las defensas aéreas de la OTAN puedan programarse para derrotar las contramedidas de Iskander.

Y es muy poco probable, dijo, que la versión del Iskander que Rusia ha vendido a otros países contenga estos señuelos.

“Eso me sugiere que los rusos le dan cierto valor a mantener esa tecnología cerca de casa y que esta guerra es lo suficientemente importante para ellos como para renunciar a eso”, dijo Lewis. “Están cavando profundo, y tal vez ya no les importe, pero a mí me importaría si fuera ellos.

“Creo que hay algunas personas muy emocionadas en la comunidad de inteligencia de Estados Unidos en este momento”.

*Por John Ismay*


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Mar 2022)

Interesante hilo sobre los paralelismos con la guerra chechena


----------



## paconan (15 Mar 2022)

El camarógrafo de Fox News, Pierre Zakrzewski, muere mientras cubría la invasión de Ucrania después de ser alcanzado por disparos que hirieron a Ben Hall


El camarógrafo de FOX News, Pierre Zakrzewski, murió mientras cubría la invasión de Ucrania después de ser alcanzado por disparos que hirieron al corresponsal Benjamin Hall.

El medio de comunicación hizo el desgarrador anuncio en un memorando a los empleados el martes.

Fox News cameraman killed covering Ukraine invasion








Fox News cameraman killed covering Ukraine in attack that injured reporter


FOX News cameraman Pierre Zakrzewski has been tragically killed while covering the Russian invasion of Ukraine. The veteran journalist died when the vehicle he was travelling in came under fire …




www.thesun.co.uk


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> La República de Donestk ya tiene marina de guerra gracias a los patrulleros que UK vendió a los ukronazis.
> 
> Gracias anglos, jo jo jo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 984417



Que seguramente no están pagados, y ahora seguro que no los van a pagar.


----------



## Andr3ws (15 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Skype no funciona?



Pronto en los libros de historia:

"La III WW comenzó el día que volatilizaron los primeros ministros de Polonia, Eslovenia y Rep. Checa en las cercanias de Kiev durante el bloqueo por parte del ejercito de la Federación Rusa....."


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Impresionante!

Imagen de satelite de Mariupol.

Según los incendios, se puede apreciar aproximadamente la ubicación de las áreas fortificadas y los lugares de las principales batallas / direcciones del asalto.


----------



## Dylan Leary (15 Mar 2022)

A girl from Bucha, lost almost all her family and a pen... Damned orcs have nothing sacred... Our children are becoming heroes early now. This heroic girl, despite everything that has befallen her fate, now dreams of a prosthesis that would be pink and flowered.

Praying for her health ❤


----------



## amcxxl (15 Mar 2022)

En Energodar, la Bandera de la Victoria se colgó en un asta cerca de la oficina del alcalde. 
También informan que ayer la bandera ucraniana fue retirada del asta de la bandera en Melitopol.


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Pronto en los libros de historia:
> 
> "La III WW comenzo el día que volatilizaron los primeros ministros de Polonia, Eslovenia y Rep. Checa en las cercanias de Kiev durante el bloqueo por parte del ejercito de la Federación Rusa....."



Que absurdo, les niñes de futuro no sabrán que es un libro. Eso lo más probable es que esté directamente prohibido, no se le ocurra a alguien pensar o preguntar qué cosas.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Parece que ha muerto el periodista de la FOX herido ayer en un ataque ruso contra civiles



es otro


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (15 Mar 2022)

Eneko Aritza dijo:


>



Por desgracia lo de ucrania tiene pinta de que al final va a terminar así


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> A girl from Bucha, lost almost all her family and a pen... Damned orcs have nothing sacred... Our children are becoming heroes early now. This heroic girl, despite everything that has befallen her fate, now dreams of a prosthesis that would be pink and flowered.
> 
> Praying for her health ❤



cosas chulisimas de la invasion turcochina que no sabemos explicar ... "en toda la guerra pasan eta kosa gñé"


----------



## amcxxl (15 Mar 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Pronto en los libros de historia:
> 
> "La III WW comenzo el día que volatilizaron los primeros ministros de Polonia, Eslovenia y Rep. Checa en las cercanias de Kiev durante el bloqueo por parte del ejercito de la Federación Rusa....."



Zelensky no esta en Kiev desde hace mucho y no hay posibilidad de que lleguen a Kiev, menos siendo Primeros Ministros que no van de incognito sino con un sequito abundante

todo es puta propaganda


----------



## andoni999 (15 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Interesante hilo sobre los paralelismos con la guerra chechena



La guerra Chechena fue un éxito rotundo de Putin , solo hay que ver lo de las tropas chechenas en Ucrania


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

En las salas de chat de Slavyansk y Kramatorsk hay un envío masivo de mensajes con contenido similar.

También se informa de que se está evacuando a la gente de Sviatogorsk.

t.me/anna_news/24823


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Mar 2022)

Largo pero buen hilo


----------



## Yomateix (15 Mar 2022)

Esto me parece curioso. Rusia y China lo desmienten, ni un solo país del mundo tiene la más mínima información sobre que Rusia haya pedido armas a China.....el único que tiene dicha información (y no para de difundirla, en este caso al contrario que en el resto no se pide que muestre una sola prueba) es tito Biden y casualmente sus informaciones siempre van a intentar sancionar a sus dos grandes rivales. El país que ha ido moviendo hilos para meter a Europa en esta guerra mientras dice que no hay que comprar gas Ruso....y ellos aprovechan para hacer caja en Europa vendiendolo un 40% más caro que lo que costaba el Ruso. Europa es la única que se arriesga a una guerra cerca y a entrar en depresión económica por informaciones que solo tiene EUU.....una EEUU que usa a medios del Reino Unido para difundir dicha propaganda para que venga de medios "Europeos" (hasta hace cuatro dias lo eran, afines a los medios Europeos si se prefiere) y no cante tanto que la "información" siempre viene de la misma parte interesada, la que no tenía laboratorios viológicos en Ucrania....y que luego resultó que si los financiaba y dió órden de que se destruyese todo, negandose a responder a las preguntas sobre con que virus se trabajaba en dichos laboratorios. EEUU intentando como sea enemistar a Europa con Rusia y China, por el bien de EEUU, común....según ellos claro.

*¿Qué ha pedido Putin a China? drones, sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, tanques, vehículos de transporte, y equipo de espionaje*
El *Gobierno de Vladimir Putin habría pedido al de Xi Jinping* cinco tipos de armas: *drones, sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, tanques, vehículos de transporte, y equipo de espionaje*. Eso es lo que afirma el *diario Financial Times,* *que parece haber sido el elegido por el Gobierno de Joe Biden para transmitir esta información*.


----------



## Dylan Leary (15 Mar 2022)

In Kyiv, during the curfew from 20:00 on March 15 to 7:00 on March 17, the metro will work only as a shelter. The movement of trains will not be carried out, the Kyiv City State Administration emphasizes.

(У Києві під час комендантської години від 15 до 17 березня метро працюватиме як укриття) At the same time it is forbidden to move without special passes the city. You can only go to the nearest shelter.


----------



## Marco Porcio (15 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Un día cualquiera
> 
> Un agricultor ucraniano con una carga de cohetes 9M27K de 220 mm abandonados por el ejército ruso. Esto es completamente normal por cierto.



Un agricultor que aprecia poco su vida.


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Mar 2022)

Largo pero buen hilo


----------



## amcxxl (15 Mar 2022)

andoni999 dijo:


> La guerra Chechena fue un éxito rotundo de Putin , solo hay que ver lo de las tropas chechenas en Ucrania



la guerra de Chechenia fue una operacion antiterrorista a gran escala

los chechenos leales y los rusos, contra los terroristas internacionales y los chechenos traidores a sueldo de USA-UK
















Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Por desgracia lo de ucrania tiene pinta de que al final va a terminar así
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 984432
> Ver archivo adjunto 984436



por suerte para todos ese engendro creado por Lenin para contentar a los nacionalistas acabara de una vez por todas

la frontera pasara por algun lugar de la provincia de Zhitomir hacia el norte de Transinstria


----------



## quinciri (15 Mar 2022)

Eneko Aritza dijo:


> A este se lo va a cargar la otan y no los rusos....



Sí, por incumplimiento de "contrato".  
Pero también le cargarán el muerto a los rusos, los cuales supuestamente le tenían muchas ganas.
Total, otro "martir" mas de la causa banderista, además del BAndera.


----------



## Dylan Leary (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## tomasjos (15 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Estás viendo con tus ojitos como son las consecuencias de un poder estatal de gran magnitud....
> Yo sé que Putin no es ningún ogro, es un tío, muy posiblemente fuera de la realidad que tanto tu como yo podemos ni siquiera imaginar con un poder de dar un solo botón y mandar a tomar por culo a toda la humanidad, y lo mismo digo de cualquier dirigente americano, no hay, en esencia, ninguna diferencia más allá de lo que vendan cada uno.
> 
> Ningún liberal quiere "quedarse con todo", eso no sé de dónde lo habrás sacado, nadie te lo habrá dicho, son conclusiones erróneas que sacas, por eso te digo que debes estudiar lo que es, ni Ayn Rand ni nadie de la escuela austriaca ha dicho nunca tal cosa.
> ...



Lo de quedarse con todo está en la naturaleza del capitalismo liberal que tiende de manera natural al monopolio, Alfombass, así como en la naturaleza de los liberales económicos que solo buscan crecer y hacerse más poderosos en un juego en el que solo puede quedar uno. Y es de primero de economía política. Por eso les revienta el Estado, porque pone límites a su avaricia. 

En cuanto a todo lo demás que me


----------



## Andr3ws (15 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Que absurdo, les niñes de futuro no sabrán que es un libro. Eso lo más probable es que esté directamente prohibido, no se le ocurra a alguien pensar o preguntar qué cosas.



Pues en la wiki, la cual se puede cambiar a diario y no pasa nada.... más 1984 que la wiki no hay nada.


----------



## piru (15 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Joder, pues sí que se lo deben de currar los ucranianos con los fakes entonces señor Gerasimov:




¿Y quién está negando que la guerra de la propaganda la está ganando el bando que tiene por presidente a un actor?

Se lo curran, pero mal, porque se les pilla. Esas imágenes han salido del lado ukra, ergo o son montajes o son de otra fecha ¿Por qué lo sabemos? Porque no se ha visto artillería autopropulsada en las caravanas antes de entrar en batalla. Pon una imagen, de esta campaña, de artillería remolcada rusa bajo control ruso.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Mar 2022)

Turcochinos a la barbacoa


----------



## Simo Hayha (15 Mar 2022)

El precio del barril de petróleto Brent cae un 6% hasta niveles anteriores a la invasión, por debajo de los 100$


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

Lavrov:

Pronto se firmará un acuerdo crucial entre Rusia e Irán.

La integración de Eurasia está en marcha.


----------



## Rafl Eg (15 Mar 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Esto me parece curioso. Rusia y China lo desmienten, ni un solo país del mundo tiene la más mínima información sobre que Rusia haya pedido armas a China.....el único que tiene dicha información (y no para de difundirla, en este caso al contrario que en el resto no se pide que muestre una sola prueba) es tito Biden y casualmente sus informaciones siempre van a intentar sancionar a sus dos grandes rivales. El país que ha ido moviendo hilos para meter a Europa en esta guerra mientras dice que no hay que comprar gas Ruso....y ellos aprovechan para hacer caja en Europa vendiendolo un 40% más caro que lo que costaba el Ruso. Europa es la única que se arriesga a una guerra cerca y a entrar en depresión económica por informaciones que solo tiene EUU.....una EEUU que usa a medios del Reino Unido para difundir dicha propaganda para que venga de medios "Europeos" (hasta hace cuatro dias lo eran, afines a los medios Europeos si se prefiere) y no cante tanto que la "información" siempre viene de la misma parte interesada, la que no tenía laboratorios viológicos en Ucrania....y que luego resultó que si los financiaba y dió órden de que se destruyese todo, negandose a responder a las preguntas sobre con que virus se trabajaba en dichos laboratorios. EEUU intentando como sea enemistar a Europa con Rusia y China, por el bien de EEUU, común....según ellos claro.
> 
> *¿Qué ha pedido Putin a China? drones, sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, tanques, vehículos de transporte, y equipo de espionaje*
> El *Gobierno de Vladimir Putin habría pedido al de Xi Jinping* cinco tipos de armas: *drones, sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, tanques, vehículos de transporte, y equipo de espionaje*. Eso es lo que afirma el *diario Financial Times,* *que parece haber sido el elegido por el Gobierno de Joe Biden para transmitir esta información*.



Es todo un invento usano. Ni China ha enviado armas, ni Rusia se las ha pedido.


----------



## Ulisses (15 Mar 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Un agricultor que aprecia poco su vida.



Salvo que sepa que lo que remolca es inofensivo para él. Lo mismo que los carros de combate abandonados y otras chatarras de la era soviética. ¿Y si fuesen sólo señuelos para identificar desde dónde dispara el enemigo? (Modo Dr. General Carballo off)


----------



## Lma0Zedong (15 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> ¿Y quién está negando que la guerra de la propaganda la está ganando el bando que tiene por presidente a un actor?
> 
> Se lo curran, pero mal, porque se les pilla. Esas imágenes han salido del lado ukra, ergo o son montajes o son de otra fecha ¿Por qué lo sabemos? Porque no se ha visto artillería autopropulsada en las caravanas antes de entrar en batalla. Pon una imagen, de esta campaña, de artillería remolcada rusa bajo control ruso.



Si no te sale en un vídeo publicado por los rusos es fake      Van a tener que sacar una foto o vídeo de cada pieza de equipamiento que mandan a Ucrania, porque sino es fake ucraniano. El nivel de los follaputis cada vez es más bajo



Mucho se lo curran los ucranianos, moviendo numerosos cañones o destruyéndolos para sacar una foto, en vez de usarlos:


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

La limpieza en Mariupol continúa. La planta de Ilyich ha avanzado 1.500 metros y Azovstal ha ganado terreno.
El saneamiento continúa.

t.me/surf_noise1/8318


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Mar 2022)

"China presionará a Rusia, o le daremos dos hostias"


----------



## piru (15 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Por desgracia lo de ucrania tiene pinta de que al final va a terminar así
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 984432
> Ver archivo adjunto 984436




Rusia no va a renunciar a Kiev


----------



## dabuti (15 Mar 2022)

El payaso ha malgastado 3 semanas y decenas de miles de muertos.
Héroe mis cojones.









Zelenski dice que Ucrania tiene que admitir que no va a entrar en la OTAN


El presidente ha hecho estas declaraciones este mismo martes, cuando las delegaciones rusa y ucraniana se han vuelto a reunir para negociar



www.abc.es


----------



## mmm (15 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Turcochinos a la barbacoa



Qué lástima cualquier muerte 

Que no nos vuelvan fríos, que no nos quiten la humanidad


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Mar 2022)

Los ucronazis mienten mas que el PP


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

Resultó que también había algunos tipos decentes en Polonia. Marcin restauró con sus propias manos el cementerio del Ejército Rojo en Świdnica, que había sido profanado por los nazis ucranianos.

El 13 de marzo, las fuerzas de seguridad polacas lo detuvieron y lo encarcelaron por preservar la memoria histórica y ocuparse de los caídos en las guerras soviéticas.

No lo entiendes, esto es diferente.

t.me/surf_noise1/8316


----------



## golden graham (15 Mar 2022)

Ojo el comediante ha dicho que no van a entrar en la Otan.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Mar 2022)

mmm dijo:


> Qué lástima cualquier muerte



No, es mejor que ya no esté porque de lo contrario ese invasor estaría matando, no recogiendo flores. Se tendría que haber dado la vuelta nada más entrar al país y afrontar su decisión, esos son los únicos que merecen respeto


----------



## Funci-vago (15 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> El payaso ha malgastado 3 semanas y decenas de miles de muertos.
> Héroe mis cojones.
> 
> 
> ...



Si lo hubiera admitido hace un mes se hubiera ahorrado una guerra.


----------



## capitán almeida (15 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Joder, pues sí que se lo deben de currar los ucranianos con los fakes entonces señor Gerasimov:



Dios santo entre los rusos que te has cargao en Siria y aquí no sé como tito vlado no sacó ya bandera blanca


----------



## Andr3ws (15 Mar 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Ojo el comediante ha dicho que no van a entrar en la Otan.



It´s a trap.


----------



## Dylan Leary (15 Mar 2022)

¡A la atención de las madres y familiares del personal militar de la Federación Rusa!

139. prisionero de guerra Azanguev Achir Olegovich, nacido el 17/12/1984

unidad militar 31134 (región de Moscú), oficial superior


----------



## Evangelion (15 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Joder, pues sí que se lo deben de currar los ucranianos con los fakes entonces señor Gerasimov:



Pero si los putinlovers nos habian dicho que toda la artilleria rusa en Ucrania era autopropulsada...yo veo hay arrastrado un "cañon".


----------



## alfonbass (15 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Lo de quedarse con todo está en la naturaleza del capitalismo liberal que tiende de manera natural al monopolio, Alfombass, así como en la naturaleza de los liberales económicos que solo buscan crecer y hacerse más poderosos en un juego en el que solo puede quedar uno. Y es de primero de economía política. Por eso les revienta el Estado, porque pone límites a su avaricia.
> 
> En cuanto a todo lo demás que me



Puedes citar algún libro que diga que hay que quedarse con todos los recursos de nadie, por favor?


----------



## dabuti (15 Mar 2022)

ANARQUISTAS OTÁNICOS LAMESABLES DE SIÓN, lo que me faltaba por ver.









Anarquistas británicos ocupan la mansión de un multimillonario ruso en Londres


Según señala el comunicado, publicado inicialmente en la web NFA Anti-Fascists, la mansión será convertida en un espacio de acogida para refugiados ucranianos y de otras partes del mundo.




www.elsaltodiario.com


----------



## ferrys (15 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


>



Esta claro que era ruso. No cabe la menor duda.


----------



## Dylan Leary (15 Mar 2022)

*Russia imposes sanctions on Biden, Blinken and top White House officials*

Russia said it has put the US president, secretary of state and other top officials on a “stop list” that bars them from entering the country, Reuters is reporting.

Defence secretary Lloyd Austin, CIA chief William Burns, national security adviser Jake Sullivan and former US secretary of state Hillary Clinton were included on a list of 13 individuals banned from Russia in response to sanctions imposed by Washington on Russian officials.


----------



## pirivi-parava (15 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Lavrov:
> 
> Pronto se firmará un acuerdo crucial entre Rusia e Irán.
> 
> La integración de Eurasia está en marcha.





El pobre Lavrov lleva unas semanas...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Mar 2022)

Tristemente, el comienzo de la escalada de ataques a civiles en Kiev parece un hecho, esperemos que la mayor parte de la gente esté más o menos protegida en sotanos, refugios o lo que sea


----------



## andoni999 (15 Mar 2022)

Como se está ya empezando a comentar por aquí, estamos viendo el inicio de un nuevo bloque asiático fomentado en primera instancia por China, Rusia, la India e Irán. La decisión de Rusia de pagar en yuanes es el fin de la era de pagos internacionales en dólares a la que ya había mucha oposición. Es un acontecimiento histórico que cambia el panorama internacional tras la desaparición de la URSS, y resaltar también que esta nueva alianza representará un 40% de la población mundial.
Los países europeos han decidido permanecer en el bloque anglosajon aún teniendo la posibilidad de hundir el dólar coordinandose con el bloque asiático tras una venta masiva de sus reservas de dólares que hubiera beneficiado al euro como divisa internacional. Oportunidad perdida de oro que vamos a lamentar los próximos meses con las subidas de precios que nos esperan


----------



## computer_malfuction (15 Mar 2022)

Visto en TVE.

El cómico reconoce que no puede entrar en la OTAN.

A buenas horas.


----------



## piru (15 Mar 2022)

"Lma0Zedong, post: 39698887, member: 158850"
Si no te sale en un vídeo publicado por los rusos es fake      Van a tener que sacar una foto o vídeo de cada pieza de equipamiento que mandan a Ucrania, porque sino es fake ucraniano. El nivel de los follaputis cada vez es más bajo



Mucho se lo curran los ucranianos, moviendo numerosos cañones o destruyéndolos para sacar una foto, en vez de usarlos:
Ver archivo adjunto 984447



1- En el primer video no hay Z ni V, ni nada
2- En la segunda foto el camión ha sido atacado y te lo he dicho.
3- Troleas y ya te he avisado.
4- Ya tengo al original en el ignore, ZHU DE, ahora la copia también.
5- Ciao[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (15 Mar 2022)

De qué iba?


----------



## Teuro (15 Mar 2022)

El festival de las mentiras.


----------



## quinciri (15 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> El payaso ha malgastado 3 semanas y decenas de miles de muertos.
> Héroe mis cojones.
> 
> 
> ...



¿ Y de crimea y el donbass que dice el amigo Zelensky ?


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (15 Mar 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Pues el Trufault y otro lo dejaron por subnormal perdido por decir que Alemania podria haber ganado la guerra fabricando mas StugIII



Pues yo sigo bastante el canal Gmitu que me parece excelente y esa afirmación sobre los Stug III no la he oído en ninguno de sus vídeos aunque tampoco los he visto todos..lo que sí ha dicho (y da en el clavo) es que Alemania perdió la guerra con el planteamiento erróneo de Fall Blau en el que se asignaron dos objetivos simultáneos al grupo Sur de ejércitos: Corte del Volga- Stalingrado y el Cáucaso, con fuerzas adecuadas sólo para uno de ellos....Jirle hizo trampas al solitario multiplicando por dos sus ejércitos sobre el papel pero no en la práctica...y en el planteamiento de Barbarroja cometió el mismo error.


----------



## pirivi-parava (15 Mar 2022)

Eneko Aritza dijo:


> A este se lo va a cargar la otan y no los rusos....



Después de todo lo que llevan encima...
Es que no tenía ningún adulto a su lado que se lo dijera en el minuto 1?
Bueno, es un paso hacia la paz, así que bienvenido, a ver si ahora vale para algo.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (15 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Ataraxio, lo que está diciendo es una aberración acientífica, del nivel de los que defienden la "ciencia" de la vacuna contra el covid.
> Precisamente el socialismo es propio de sociedades sedentarias, y el anarcoliberalismo de los cazadores y depredadores



Coincido contigo en que la postura de Ataraxio de que la ideología se hereda por vía genética es una aberración acientífica, pero la tuya tampoco está acorde con el conocimiento científico. Lo que actualmente se mantiene es que los cazadores-recolectores del Paleolítico no conocía la propiedad privada, sino que el territorio de caza y recolección era un gigantesco bien comunal. Los primeros agricultores y ganaderos eran colectivistas, pero acabaron evolucionando hacia la propiedad privada y la división del trabajo porque la tierra y el ganado acabaron teniendo dueño.


----------



## Jikme (15 Mar 2022)

Funci-vago dijo:


> Si lo hubiera admitido hace un mes se hubiera ahorrado una guerra.



Si de verdad piensas eso es que eres subnormal. Ucrania lleva 8 años mendigando a la OTAN pero no puede entrar por tener conflictos territoriales, aparte que la OTAN pasa de hacerse cargo de la defensa de Ucrania. Todo era un paripé, todo el mundo sabía desde el minuto 1 que Ucrania no iba a entrar en la OTAN, ese relato no es más que una excusa de la propaganda rusa para legitimar la guerra.


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania siguen suministrando misiles antitanque Javelin a las tropas aerotransportadas rusas. Los paracaidistas rusos cerca de Kiev golpearon al enemigo cerca de Moshchun. El enemigo se retira y deja los regalos.

Pronto habrá una gran historia. 

t.me/anna_news/24828


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

"YO NO ES QUE SEA MUY FAN DE PUTIN"

PEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERO ...

<< NWO Y SCHAWB >> 
  ​


----------



## Salamandra (15 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Puedes citar algún libro que diga que hay que quedarse con todos los recursos de nadie, por favor?



Bahh, por algo el capitalismo dice que nadie sabe nada cuando sale de la uni, para eso están los becarios y los contratos en prácticas. Ahi, es donde se aprende lo que de verdad interesa a las empresas.


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

Kharkiv ahora. Los grad de los ucranianos han comenzado a bombardear toda la ciudad

t.me/vicktop55/1730

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (15 Mar 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> ¿ Y de crimea y el donbass que dice el amigo Zelensky ?



Que nà...que ni sabe de donde están en el mapa.

A este como firme, le pasa lo mismo que al ," negociador"...que lo despeinan con plomo.


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

Desde ayer, la Federación Rusa está llevando a cabo una operación humanitaria de escala sin precedentes en Mariupol

Al mismo tiempo, la población civil rescatada ayer y hoy confirma todas las conclusiones que se habían sacado anteriormente sobre la pesadilla y los horrores que tuvieron lugar en esta ciudad. Los ucronacionalistas minaron todos los accesos a la ciudad, volaron puentes, zonas residenciales de Mariupol, guarderías y escuelas, instituciones médicas y otras instalaciones de infraestructura civil fueron convertidas en bastiones, depósitos de munición, puntos de tiro, y los propios residentes de Mariupol fueron utilizados como "escudo humano". Al mismo tiempo, bajo la amenaza de muerte, todos los residentes sanos fueron llevados a equipar barricadas, trincheras y otras estructuras de ingeniería, informó el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.

t.me/vicktop55/1731


----------



## Covid Bryant (15 Mar 2022)

Funci-vago dijo:


> Si lo hubiera admitido hace un mes se hubiera ahorrado una guerra.



no os enterais de la misa la mitad

como si eso hubiera evitado algo

ucrania de rodillas por portarse mal estos últimos 10 años, no viene de ahora, atontaos que me teneis al tito putin hasta los cojones


----------



## Zepequenhô (15 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Joder llevo oyendo lo de los buques de guerra camino a Odesa desde hace dos semanas, ¿tan lejos está?




Al estar ahí, obligan a los ucranianos a inmovilizar fuerzas en la costa, que no pueden emplear en otro sitio, para evitar un desembarco a sus espaldas.


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

*La Agencia de Seguridad Nacional de EE.UU. ha utilizado un troyano secreto NOPEN para robar datos en todo el mundo, según The Global Times*

Los expertos China's Cyber Threat Emergency Response Center han detectado con éxito un troyano de la NSA que se ha estado escondiendo hábilmente en los ordenadores de sus víctimas en todo el mundo durante mucho tiempo. El caballo mágico robaba información sensible, extraía enormes cantidades de información sobre los usuarios de la red e incluso controlaba parte del hardware a nivel global.

Según el informe de los investigadores, el troyano "NOPEN" es una herramienta de control remoto en sistemas Unix/Linux. Se utiliza principalmente para robar archivos, obtener acceso a los sistemas, redirigir las comunicaciones de red y ver información sobre el dispositivo de la víctima. También es capaz de interactuar con otros tipos de ciberarmas, lo que lo convierte en una herramienta típica para el ciberespionaje.

Los especialistas han vinculado a NOPEN con la NSA basándose en los datos que obtuvieron de la filtración de Shadow Brokers. Se dice que NOPEN es una de las ciberarmas más graves hasta la fecha. Este arsenal podría ser utilizado por la unidad de alto secreto de la NSA, Tailored Access Operations, para realizar ciberataques y robar secretos.

"Según documentos internos de la NSA filtrados por el grupo de hackers Shadow Brokers, "NOPEN" es una de las poderosas armas utilizadas por las Tailored Access Operations (TAO) de la NSA para atacar y robar secretos.

t.me/surf_noise1/8321


----------



## Funci-vago (15 Mar 2022)

Jikme dijo:


> Si de verdad piensas eso es que eres subnormal. Ucrania lleva 8 años mendigando a la OTAN pero no puede entrar por tener conflictos territoriales, aparte que la OTAN pasa de hacerse cargo de la defensa de Ucrania. Todo era un paripé, todo el mundo sabía desde el minuto 1 que Ucrania no iba a entrar en la OTAN, ese relato no es más que una excusa de la propaganda rusa para legitimar la guerra.



Pero de que propaganda rusa hablas, subnormal, a ver si te crees que un día se levanta Putin y dice voy a invadir Ucrania que me aburro. Las disputas territoriales ya se han saldado durante 8 años con una guerra con proxies y Rusia no necesitaba meterse en todo este cacao para nada. 

Aquí han estado tus gUSAnos calentandole la cabeza a un subnormal en chándal que ahora llora porque el primo de zumosol pasa de su puto culo. 

Buaaaahhh, no me ponen zona de exclusión aérea porque es la III guerra mundial... pues claro, imbecil, tan solo te querían para desestabilizar el continente.


----------



## Plutarko (15 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Kharkiv ahora. Los grad de los ucranianos han comenzado a bombardear toda la ciudad
> 
> t.me/vicktop55/1730
> 
> _Video en el enlace_



Me suena que ese video lo he visto hace dias ....


----------



## Funci-vago (15 Mar 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> no os enterais de la misa la mitad
> 
> como si eso hubiera evitado algo
> 
> ucrania de rodillas por portarse mal estos últimos 10 años, no viene de ahora, atontaos que me teneis al tito putin hasta los cojones



Tu vuelve a la guarde que los hilos de mayores se te quedan grandes


----------



## mecaweto (15 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Volodymyr Zelensky ($100)
> cócteles Molotov ($10).
> 
> Algun trader de legos espabilao se ha hecho el tocomocho de su vida.
> ...



¡Hostias! ¿Hay edición chechenos?


----------



## orcblin (15 Mar 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Al estar ahí, obligan a los ucranianos a inmovilizar fuerzas en la costa, que no pueden emplear en otro sitio, para evitar un desembarco a sus espaldas.



y eso que quieran atacarla o tomarla...
si conquistan kiev para que van a destruir odessa para conquistarla? se tendrán que rendir los que están allí..

a este paso todas las tropas estarán en kiew y odessa y rusia conquistará el resto del territorio.


----------



## giovachapin (15 Mar 2022)

No creo que la guerra dure mas de un mes mas, no le convien a Rusia la desgastaria mas de lo que va a quedar, no le conviene a Ucrania que si ya esta en ruinas con politicos corruptos, pobre pais tardara decadas en salir de esta crisis, tampoco le conviene a Europa que es la que mas perjudicada esta con todo este problema, los que salen en parte beneficiados son USA y China, pero igual USA tratara de dejar lo mas aislado a Rusia y mantener las sanciones para debilitarla, pero China ya sin el tema de la guerra podra comprar cantidades ingentes de recursos a los Rusos.
Ahora bien los que mas perjudicados saldra a mediano largo plazo seran los europeos, que tienen el complemento perfecto con Rusia, recursos a la mano, a buen precio, ahora tendran que importar de donde, de USA que como llegue nuevamente Trump los tratara de poco mas de oportunistas, de Iran, de Arabia, de Azerbayan todos estos paises estan mas lejos y venderan mas caro sus productos. Rusia lo mas probable es que se vuelque a Asia, no solo China, sino Pakistan, India, Indonesia, que por cierto seran los paises que a lo largo de este siglo dominaran gran parte del poder mundial.
Como dato segun el FMI a principios de este siglo los EE UU, Japon, Alemania, RU y Francia tenian casi 2/3 del PBI mundial. Mientras que paises como China, India, Indonesia, apenas si superan el 6.5%, el año pasado los cinco primeros paises tenian la mitad aproximadamente del PBI mundial, mientras los otros tres habian subido mas del 20%, el futuro esta en Asia y los recursos rusos seran bien recibidos ahi en los proximas decadas.


----------



## Charidemo (15 Mar 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Pues yo estoy encantado con Trufault, GmitU, misterX, por tierra mar y aire, libreria tercios viejos, histocasts y muchos otros. Hace años lo unico que teniamos era la Rosa de los Vientos y ahora los jovenes tienen cinetos y cientos de horas de historia.
> Que Trufault y GmitU han tenido una agria polemica, pues muy bien, discutir tambien es parte de la historia. Es algo normal cuando se tiene pasión por un tema, mejor discutirse por algo historico que por el fumbol.
> Busca un video de Trufault de un calvo que habla de su libro de un tanque aleman, donde explica porque GmitU se queda muy corto en su analisis.



Voy a opinar. Como aficionado a la historia. El Cebrian de la Rosa de los Vientos era muy superior como comunicador de entretenimiento. Entre los demás hay quien se lo trabaja más o menos con un lastre ideológico mayor o menor, con una especialización mayor o menor y con modestia mayor o menor. Para mi los que publican en ivoox son superiores a los que publican principalmente en YouTube.


----------



## Rafl Eg (15 Mar 2022)

Jikme dijo:


> Si de verdad piensas eso es que eres subnormal. Ucrania lleva 8 años mendigando a la OTAN pero no puede entrar por tener conflictos territoriales, aparte que la OTAN pasa de hacerse cargo de la defensa de Ucrania. Todo era un paripé, todo el mundo sabía desde el minuto 1 que Ucrania no iba a entrar en la OTAN, ese relato no es más que una excusa de la propaganda rusa para legitimar la guerra.



Es una estrategia usana, no rusa:

"Redoblar los guiños sobre la posible entrada de Ucrania en la OTAN"

Lo dice la propia RAND Corporation (Think-Tank estadounidense) en su guía del 2018 de varios puntos para provocar la reacción rusa en el conflicto ucraniano.


----------



## visaman (15 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Descubren una nueva arma secreta que Rusia tiene desplegada en Ucrania*
> *Funcionarios de inteligencia señalaron que están usando señuelos en sus misiles Iskander para engañar radares. *
> 15 de marzo de 2022 16:08
> 
> ...



va ser que la calima de hoy, ha sido una prueba de calibracion del HAARP ruso


----------



## alfonbass (15 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Bahh, por algo el capitalismo dice que nadie sabe nada cuando sale de la uni, para eso están los becarios y los contratos en prácticas. Ahi, es donde se aprende lo que de verdad interesa a las empresas.



Pero...alguien influyente en la política internacional que diga expresamente que hay que terminar con los recursos, solo el nombre, puedo buscar el resto


----------



## Simo Hayha (15 Mar 2022)

Antiaéreo ucranio derriba avión ruso


----------



## Charidemo (15 Mar 2022)

No se que mierda hace esa señora en dejar que el perro se coma a esa persona. Gentuza.


----------



## Gotthard (15 Mar 2022)

mecaweto dijo:


> ¡Hostias! ¿Hay edición chechenos?



No, pero espera que voy a la tienda Lego y te vendo la figurilla por 120 merkels.


----------



## Fauna iberica (15 Mar 2022)

Estos son los líderes de occidente, los faros que nos guían.
De terror, y la población riendoles las gracias a estos psicópatas.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Mar 2022)

Más material de la OTAN en manos rusas…


Esto es que hay unidades que se rinden y no inutilizan el armamento….o directamente se pasan al enemigo.


----------



## Charidemo (15 Mar 2022)

...


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

Artillería rusa cerca de la línea del frente cerca de Kiev. Las posiciones enemigas están a 4 km. Una batería D-30 apoya a los chicos que están llevando a cabo una ofensiva cerca de Moshchun. Los paracaidistas lograron forzar el Irpen. A pesar de que las AFU están utilizando una zona fortificada de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, los cazas del ejército ruso están abriendo las defensas del enemigo. 

t.me/surf_noise1/8324


----------



## Ancient Warrior (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (15 Mar 2022)

Los restos de un avión de ataque Su-25 derribado de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania en la región de Kherson. 







L


----------



## Ancient Warrior (15 Mar 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## mecaweto (15 Mar 2022)

andoni999 dijo:


> Como se está ya empezando a comentar por aquí, estamos viendo el inicio de un nuevo bloque asiático fomentado en primera instancia por China, Rusia, la India e Irán. La decisión de Rusia de pagar en yuanes es el fin de la era de pagos internacionales en dólares a la que ya había mucha oposición. Es un acontecimiento histórico que cambia el panorama internacional tras la desaparición de la URSS, y resaltar también que esta nueva alianza representará un 40% de la población mundial.
> Los países europeos han decidido permanecer en el bloque anglosajon aún teniendo la posibilidad de hundir el dólar coordinandose con el bloque asiático tras una venta masiva de sus reservas de dólares que hubiera beneficiado al euro como divisa internacional. Oportunidad perdida de oro que vamos a lamentar los próximos meses con las subidas de precios que nos esperan



Pagar en yuanes es un casus belli mil veces superior a tirar un nuke en Berlin y otro en Los Ángeles. Ojito.


----------



## Señor X (15 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> DNR-News REPORTAJE: Una empresa estadounidense publicó un anuncio buscando profesionales con experiencia en combate y paga de UNO a DOS MIL DÓLARES por día, lugar de trabajo #Ucrania.



¿Y quién ha contratado a esa empresa para permitirse esos sueldos?¿Qué administración gubernamental está soltando la panoja?

En cualquier caso, es el cuento de la lechera. De los que se apunten, lleguen, sean capaces de sobrevivir, y vuelvan, veremos la cantidad. 

Lo bueno de los mercenarios es eso, que si mueren en el combate, da igual los días que llevasen, la paga es 0.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Allsi quién es el militar ese? es forero? xD





coño .. es como como se llama


CORONEL O GENERAL FLYNN


EX DIRECTO DE LA NSA


----------



## Simo Hayha (15 Mar 2022)

Ucranios divirtiéndose con la chatarra orcorrusa abandonada


----------



## andoni999 (15 Mar 2022)

Eneko Aritza dijo:


> A este se lo va a cargar la otan y no los rusos....



La absurdidad de esta guerra es para ponerlo en el libro de guerras más inútiles de la historia. La responsabilidad última es del presidente Zelenski en ir a una guerra perdida en vez de buscar una solución pactada a un conflicto del todo evitable, todo ello instigado por USA que van a pagar las consecuencias mucho más de lo que esperaban


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

Evacuación de los residentes de Mariupol.

▪ Los civiles de Mariupol lograron escapar de la ciudad, donde las autoridades locales ucranianas son disfuncionales, y los nacionalistas mantienen a la gente como rehenes, utilizándolos como escudo humano.


----------



## amcxxl (15 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Artillería rusa cerca de la línea del frente cerca de Kiev. Las posiciones enemigas están a 4 km. Una batería D-30 apoya a los chicos que están llevando a cabo una ofensiva cerca de Moshchun. Los paracaidistas lograron forzar el Irpen. A pesar de que las AFU están utilizando una zona fortificada de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, los cazas del ejército ruso están abriendo las defensas del enemigo.
> 
> t.me/surf_noise1/8324



El trabajo de artillería de las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas Rusas cerca de Kiev.


----------



## visaman (15 Mar 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Pronto en los libros de historia:
> 
> "La III WW comenzó el día que volatilizaron los primeros ministros de Polonia, Eslovenia y Rep. Checa en las cercanias de Kiev durante el bloqueo por parte del ejercito de la Federación Rusa....."



teniendo en cuenta el nivel de los ussuarios del foro y para dessestresar mejor creamos una Ucronia historica:

debido al mal funcionamiento de una nueva arma rusa la españa actual aparece en 1890, ante el mal funcionamiento del gobierno, le teniente general Adolfo Manuel Calopez de Michifu, da un golpe de estado y establece una mili obligatoria de 2 años para perroflautas y comedoritos


----------



## Quantrell (15 Mar 2022)

Y España, como siempre, o calvo o con dos pelucas:
"España despliega la mayor potencia de fuego de la OTAN en Letonia al incorporar seis obuses M109 a los carros Leopardo, vehículos de combate Pizarro, portamorteros y misiles anticarro."








Guerra: España envía su artillería más potente al Báltico ante la amenaza rusa


Despliega la mayor potencia de fuego de la OTAN en Letonia al incorporar seis obuses M109 a los carros Leopardo, vehículos de combate Pizarro, portamorteros y misiles anticarro




www.larazon.es


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (15 Mar 2022)

Rusia afirmó que estaba retirando sus fuerzas, pero luego envió aún más.

Rusia afirmó que no atacaría a Ucrania, pero luego lo hicieron

Dicen que protegen a los civiles, pero matan a los civiles

Ahora vienen con acusaciones absurdas sobre laboratorios biológicos y armas químicas en Ucrania. Ahora viene el ataque químico de Rusia


----------



## Salamandra (15 Mar 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> No se que mierda hace esa señora en dejar que el perro se coma a esa persona. Gentuza.



Pues aprended la cara que esta se viene para Europa en cuanto pueda y con pasaporte VIP.

No vaya a ser que alguno aprenda como se las gasta cuando el amor se acabe.


----------



## Funci-vago (15 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> teniendo en cuenta el nivel de los ussuarios del foro y para dessestresar mejor creamos una Ucronia historica:
> 
> debido al mal funcionamiento de una nueva arma rusa la españa actual aparece en 1890, ante el mal funcionamiento del gobierno, le teniete general Adolfo Manuel Calopez de Michifu, da un golpe de estado y establece una mili obligatoria de 2 años para perroflautas y comedoritos



El gobierno de calvopez sufrió una crisis inflacionaria por exceso de contratación de CMs y tuvo que adoptar la tapa de yogur como moneda de cambio.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (15 Mar 2022)

Un carro de combate ruso es detrozado por una mina antitanque de gran potencia o un IED. Observen como estalla al bajar la zanja. Ucrania se está convirtiendo en un auténtico matadero, creo que es una humillación para los rusos que hayan tenido que pedir ayuda a China.


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

BMP-1 y BM-21 "Grad" ucros capturados por LPR.


----------



## Dylan Leary (15 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Más material de la OTAN en manos rusas…
> 
> 
> Esto es que hay unidades que se rinden y no inutilizan el armamento….o directamente se pasan al enemigo.



Ahora sólo les falta conseguir munición para poder usarlas


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

Zelenskyy destituyó al teniente general Pavlyuk como comandante de la operación militar ucraniana en Donbás y nombró al general de división Moskalyov como su adjunto. Pavlyuk también fue nombrado jefe de la administración militar de Kiev.

Está claro que Pavlyuk fue destituido del mando de las tropas en la zona responsable por el fracaso de la operación defensiva, la rendición de posiciones y ciudades, y la no adopción de medidas para desbloquear uno de los centros industriales más importantes de Ucrania, Mariupol.

El Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano y el Estado Mayor de las AFU no habrían permitido la sustitución de la figura clave del mando de la operación en Donbás en el momento álgido de las hostilidades si los dirigentes del país no hubieran perdido completamente la confianza en él.

t.me/surf_noise1/8323


----------



## Fígaro (15 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Pero si los putinlovers nos habian dicho que toda la artilleria rusa en Ucrania era autopropulsada...yo veo hay arrastrado un "cañon".



Esta es minapropulsada, vaya pedo...


----------



## amcxxl (15 Mar 2022)

Ataques nocturnos en el aeropuerto de Dnepropetrovsk. 
La administración local reclama la destrucción de la pista y daños en la terminal


----------



## Simo Hayha (15 Mar 2022)

Y oooootraaaaa columna orcorrusa destruida. Para los estómagos sensibles, se ven cadáveres de orcorrusos


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Ahora sólo les falta conseguir munición para poder usarlas



También la tienen…no la han destruido los ucranianos.


----------



## Gotthard (15 Mar 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> ¿Y quién ha contratado a esa empresa para permitirse esos sueldos?¿Qué administración gubernamental está soltando la panoja?
> 
> En cualquier caso, es el cuento de la lechera. De los que se apunten, lleguen, sean capaces de sobrevivir, y vuelvan, veremos la cantidad.
> 
> Lo bueno de los mercenarios es eso, que si mueren en el combate, da igual los días que llevasen, la paga es 0.



No, si muere un mercenario la paga va al beneficiario de sus seguros. Y eso es sagrado o se desmonta todo el chiringuito.

El problema que estan teniendo es que los mercenarios veteranos pasan de pisar Ucrania porque es demasiado riesgo para pocos billetes y no es que sean unos exquisitos, pero una cosa es combatir insurgentes en chancletas en un pais africano y otra muy distinta combatir a tios que con una llamada de radio te ahorquillan un bombardeo con obuses del 152.


----------



## JAGGER (15 Mar 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Esto me parece curioso. Rusia y China lo desmienten, ni un solo país del mundo tiene la más mínima información sobre que Rusia haya pedido armas a China.....el único que tiene dicha información (y no para de difundirla, en este caso al contrario que en el resto no se pide que muestre una sola prueba) es tito Biden y casualmente sus informaciones siempre van a intentar sancionar a sus dos grandes rivales. El país que ha ido moviendo hilos para meter a Europa en esta guerra mientras dice que no hay que comprar gas Ruso....y ellos aprovechan para hacer caja en Europa vendiendolo un 40% más caro que lo que costaba el Ruso. Europa es la única que se arriesga a una guerra cerca y a entrar en depresión económica por informaciones que solo tiene EUU.....una EEUU que usa a medios del Reino Unido para difundir dicha propaganda para que venga de medios "Europeos" (hasta hace cuatro dias lo eran, afines a los medios Europeos si se prefiere) y no cante tanto que la "información" siempre viene de la misma parte interesada, la que no tenía laboratorios viológicos en Ucrania....y que luego resultó que si los financiaba y dió órden de que se destruyese todo, negandose a responder a las preguntas sobre con que virus se trabajaba en dichos laboratorios. EEUU intentando como sea enemistar a Europa con Rusia y China, por el bien de EEUU, común....según ellos claro.
> 
> *¿Qué ha pedido Putin a China? drones, sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, tanques, vehículos de transporte, y equipo de espionaje*
> El *Gobierno de Vladimir Putin habría pedido al de Xi Jinping* cinco tipos de armas: *drones, sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, tanques, vehículos de transporte, y equipo de espionaje*. Eso es lo que afirma el *diario Financial Times,* *que parece haber sido el elegido por el Gobierno de Joe Biden para transmitir esta información*.



Bueno, Rasputin decía que no iba a invadir Ucrania y USA aseguraba que Rusia iba a invadir Ucrania.
Rusia invadió Ucrania.


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> ¿Y quién ha contratado a esa empresa para permitirse esos sueldos?¿Qué administración gubernamental está soltando la panoja?
> 
> En cualquier caso, es el cuento de la lechera. De los que se apunten, lleguen, sean capaces de sobrevivir, y vuelvan, veremos la cantidad.
> 
> Lo bueno de los mercenarios es eso, que si mueren en el combate, da igual los días que llevasen, la paga es 0.



Es más bien financiación privada. Soros.


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Militares de NM LPR reparando equipos abandonados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Stanytsia Luganskaya.


----------



## El Reaccionario (15 Mar 2022)

No me sorprende que a los gitanos los aparten del resto de refugiados en los pabellones. Son una lacra en todos sitios.


----------



## naburiano (15 Mar 2022)

mecaweto dijo:


> Pagar en yuanes es un casus belli mil veces superior a tirar un nuke en Berlin y otro en Los Ángeles. Ojito.



El temita este va de Oceanía y Eurasia.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> No, si muere un mercenario la paga va al beneficiario de sus seguros. Y eso es sagrado o se desmonta todo el chiringuito.
> 
> El problema que estan teniendo es que los mercenarios veteranos pasan de pisar Ucrania porque es demasiado riesgo para pocos billetes y no es que sean unos exquisitos, pero una cosa es combatir insurgentes en chancletas en un pais africano y otra muy distinta combatir a tios que con una llamada de radio te ahorquillan un bombardeo con obuses del 152.



O media docena de Kalibr…


----------



## Jikme (15 Mar 2022)

Funci-vago dijo:


> Pero de que propaganda rusa hablas, subnormal, a ver si te crees que un día se levanta Putin y dice voy a invadir Ucrania que me aburro. Las disputas territoriales ya se han saldado durante 8 años con una guerra con proxies y Rusia no necesitaba meterse en todo este cacao para nada.
> 
> Aquí han estado tus gUSAnos calentandole la cabeza a un subnormal en chándal que ahora llora porque el primo de zumosol pasa de su puto culo.
> 
> Buaaaahhh, no me ponen zona de exclusión aérea porque es la III guerra mundial... pues claro, imbecil, tan solo te querían para desestabilizar el continente.



Que Ucrania no iba a entrar en la OTAN joder, que eso lo sabían todos. 

Lo de las garantías de seguridad es una subnormalidad, toda Europa del este lleva casi 20 años en la OTAN y eso ha supuesto 0 amenazas a la seguridad de Rusia, quien en su sano juicio piensa que Europa se va a meter en una guerra con Rusia si depende por completo de sus hidrocarburos y materias primas. Desde el fin de la guerra fria los ejercitos europeos no han hecho más que perder capacidades mientras que USA se ha ido llevando la mayor parte de las unidades, sistemas de armas y bombas atómicas que tenía en Europa al finalizar la guerra fría.

Lo de las garantías de seguridad es propaganda, Rusia nunca ha estado menos amenazada por occidente que ahora, la guerra tiene su causa en el imperialismo del Kanato, el resto son pamplinas.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (15 Mar 2022)

*Putin dice que Kiev no es serio en las conversaciones *
*
El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, le dijo al presidente del Consejo Europeo, Charles Michel, que Ucrania “no está mostrando una actitud seria para encontrar soluciones mutuamente aceptables” en las conversaciones con Moscú para poner fin a los combates, dijo el Kremlin.
*
*En una breve declaración sobre la conversación telefónica de los líderes el martes, el Kremlin dijo que también discutieron la operación militar y las medidas de ayuda humanitaria.*


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (15 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Correcto, en algunas cosas es así, pero por lo que se esta viendo hasta ahora Rusia dispone de muchos más misiles de crucero lanzables como los Kh-101, Kaliber, Iskander K y balísticos de alta precisión como los Iskander M. Muchos más de los que la OTAN pensaba tenían disponibles.
> 
> En fin, una pequeña sorpresita.
> 
> ...



Joder, como es este foro.

Entre llamarse hijoputa y tratarse de usted, hay un razonable punto medio. Así con todo respeto, me tomaré la libertad de tutearte.

No me he olvidado del Kinzhal ni de otros magníficos desarrollos. No infravaloro sus capacidades. Sólo apunto que, de forma recurrente, la información que se suele dar a entender en Internet sobre los desarrollos militares rusos tiende a maximizar sus capacidades.

Por un lado, el oso ruso se pone en pie para asustar (como hace los osos) y parecer aún más terrible.

Por otro lado, al lobby armamentístico useño, esto le va fenomenal y sus medios también se apuntan al carro. Nada mejor que el miedo para seguir sangrando los presupuestos públicos.

Y por el otro, los aficionados con sus blogs y opiniones hacen de caja de resonancia.

Ni son wunderwaffens ni chatarra. La verdad suele estar allí en medio. Como siempre suele ser. Pero el ejército ruso y su industria militar presentan algunos déficits. Horas de entrenamiento, Interfaces HMI, disposición en número de PGMs, pods de EW...

Y los cacharros buenos, que los tienen, son caros y no tienen muchos. Como es lógico, por otro lado.

Sobre lo que comentas, más concretamente.

Lo que comentas de los Iskander. Aquí sólo puedo apuntar que me parece un poco aventurado llamar sorpresita para la OTAN. No sé de qué tipo de información clasificada dispones. Pero me parece razonable pensar que la OTAN sabe perfectamente de su disposición en número aunque sea aproximado. Como pasa exactamente al contrario, por otro lado.

Con el Pak DP pasará supongo como con el Pak DA y otros paperplanes rusos. Una actualización del Mig31 como con el Tu160. Que no está nada mal por otro lado.

Y lo que comentas de la triada nuclear. Nos ha jodío mayo con las flores!

Pues claro! Y si no, que se lo pregunten al calopez original.


----------



## amcxxl (15 Mar 2022)

DESMILITARIZACION:
En Kiev, la planta de Artem, que producía equipos de aviación, misiles aire-aire y sistemas antitanque, fue atacada.


----------



## tomasjos (15 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Estás viendo con tus ojitos como son las consecuencias de un poder estatal de gran magnitud....
> Yo sé que Putin no es ningún ogro, es un tío, muy posiblemente fuera de la realidad que tanto tu como yo podemos ni siquiera imaginar con un poder de dar un solo botón y mandar a tomar por culo a toda la humanidad, y lo mismo digo de cualquier dirigente americano, no hay, en esencia, ninguna diferencia más allá de lo que vendan cada uno.
> 
> Ningún liberal quiere "quedarse con todo", eso no sé de dónde lo habrás sacado, nadie te lo habrá dicho, son conclusiones erróneas que sacas, por eso te digo que debes estudiar lo que es, ni Ayn Rand ni nadie de la escuela austriaca ha dicho nunca tal cosa.
> ...



Quedarse con todo está en la esencia del capitalismo, Alfonbass, Marx lo explico perfectamente cuando habla de que la competición capitalista solo puede tener un ganador, y llega al monopolio, y eso implica que los demás, los débiles, se quedan sin nada y esclavos del fuerte, del liberal de turno. Por eso el Estado es la herramienta menos mala para evitar que adquieran todo, protegiendo a la poblacion y reprimiendo los que intentan explotar a la poblacion para que no solo se sirvan de la gente como cosas, que es lo natural en la mentalidad liberal - lo siento pero es así, habitualmente son gente brillante que piensan que por serlo no tienen que compartir las cargas de los demás, muy propio del rollo del superhombre de Nietzsche-.

Lo de fastidiar a alguien, por supuesto, a ustedes, los liberales, que son los que se sienten fastidiados porque se ven limitados en su afán de quedarse con todo pasando por encima de todo lo que no sea su interés objetivo - .

Es que el problema del liberalismo es ese, que es una gran mentira para esconder bajo nobles palabras el egoísmo, la soberbia y la amoralidad de unos pocos - que suelen ser muy brillantes, insisto- que consideran el resto de la Humanidad como ganado a su servicio. Vamos, personas a las que tener fastidiados y controladas para que no puedan llevar sus objetivos a la práctica, porque nos llevan a los demás a la miseria.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Mar 2022)

Eslovaquia:

4 detenidos por espiar para Rusia, habrían entregado docu de la OTAN.

Idnes.cz


----------



## Peineto (15 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Rusia solo quiere controlar el Este y la costa del Mar Negro.



Es una suposición que nada más puede confirmar Rusia en su momento. Por nuestra parte se trata de especualción con más o menos fundamento.


----------



## tomasjos (15 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Puedes citar algún libro que diga que hay que quedarse con todos los recursos de nadie, por favor?



Karl Marx, el Capital. Con ese basta.


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

La inscripción en el camión en Alemania
¡No te enfades!
A partir del lunes no habrá camiones para circular.
A partir del martes podrá recoger usted mismo su periódico en la imprenta.
Miércoles - el pan de ayer.
El jueves no habrá gasolina en las gasolineras.
El viernes, puedes llevar tu propia basura al vertedero en bicicleta.
El sábado, puede dar un paseo por las estanterías vacías de las tiendas.
El domingo, puedes dormir hasta tarde porque no habrá cerveza en los bares.
El lunes no hay que ir a trabajar porque no hay más material (materia prima).

t.me/surf_noise1/8325

_Foto en el enlace_


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (15 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Esta es minapropulsada, vaya pedo...



A primera vista parece un videojuego


----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

Una llamada directa a matar a los niños rusos y a masacrar a las familias rusas. E incluso con el retrato de un ídolo.

Bueno, es agradable que nos recuerden una vez más quiénes son y qué son. No dudamos. Todos los recordamos por su nombre.

t.me/surf_noise1/8326


----------



## Xanna (15 Mar 2022)

Acabaramos.


----------



## raptors (15 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> El pueblo de Moshchun, región de Kiev, antes y después



Si estas en una guerra... el pueblo se ve intacto...!!


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania continúan suministrando sistemas antitanque Javelin a las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas de Rusia. Los paracaidistas rusos cerca de Kiev vencieron al enemigo en el área de Moshchun. El enemigo se retira y deja regalos.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (15 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Putin dice que Kiev no es serio en las conversaciones *
> 
> *El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, le dijo al presidente del Consejo Europeo, Charles Michel, que Ucrania “no está mostrando una actitud seria para encontrar soluciones mutuamente aceptables” en las conversaciones con Moscú para poner fin a los combates, dijo el Kremlin.*
> 
> *En una breve declaración sobre la conversación telefónica de los líderes el martes, el Kremlin dijo que también discutieron la operación militar y las medidas de ayuda humanitaria.*



Traducción: Los ucranianos no nos ceden ni un acre de su territorio nacional y así no hay quien negocie.


----------



## visaman (15 Mar 2022)

pensad si fuera verdad los rusos le dan ala nueva arma magnetica y zasca aparecemos en 1890 cuba española, puertorrico español, guam las marianas filipinas etc..


----------



## Rafl Eg (15 Mar 2022)

Jikme dijo:


> Que Ucrania no iba a entrar en la OTAN joder, que eso lo sabían todos.
> 
> Lo de las garantías de seguridad es una subnormalidad, toda Europa del este lleva casi 20 años en la OTAN y eso ha supuesto 0 amenazas a la seguridad de Rusia, quien en su sano juicio piensa que Europa se va a meter en una guerra con Rusia si depende por completo de sus hidrocarburos y materias primas. Desde el fin de la guerra fria los ejercitos europeos no han hecho más que perder capacidades mientras que USA se ha ido llevando la mayor parte de las unidades, sistemas de armas y bombas atómicas que tenía en Europa al finalizar la guerra fría.
> 
> Lo de las garantías de seguridad es propaganda, Rusia nunca ha estado menos amenazada por occidente que ahora, la guerra tiene su causa en el imperialismo del Kanato, el resto son pamplinas.



Claro, la OTAN solo estaba en Ucrania entrenando a los ukros en operativos especiales, creando bases de entrenamiento y metiendo armas y mercenarios estos últimos tiempos, solo para entablar amistad con Rusia. Igual que las declaraciones de Zelensky sobre su futurible entrada en la OTAN (con líderes de otros países a la escucha que nunca le desdecían), y también que iba a crear armamento nuclear en Ucrania, por no hablar de la gran ofensiva que estaba ya preparada en el Este lista para un ataque masivo, todo eso era para hacer buenas migas con Rusia...


----------



## kelden (15 Mar 2022)

No os aburrís de poner putas fotos "tanke ruso despanzurrado", "tanke ukro descojonado"? Es lo normal en la guerra, lo raro sería que en la guerra no hubiera tankes descacharrados.


----------



## Peineto (15 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Quedarse con todo está en la esencia del capitalismo, Alfonbass, Marx lo explico perfectamente cuando habla de que la competición capitalista solo puede tener un ganador, y llega al monopolio, y eso implica que los demás, los débiles, se quedan sin nada y esclavos del fuerte, del liberal de turno. Por eso el Estado es la herramienta menos mala para evitar que adquieran todo, protegiendo a la poblacion y reprimiendolos para que no solo se sirvan de la gente como cosas, que es lo natural en la mentalidad liberal - lo siento pero es así, habitualmente son gente brillante que piensan que por serlo no tienen que compartir las cargas de los demás, muy propio del rollo del superhombre de Nietzsche-.
> 
> Lo de fastidiar a alguien, por supuesto, a ustedes, los liberales, que son los que se sienten fastidiados porque se ven limitados en su afán de quedarse con todo pasando por encima de todo lo que no sea su interés objetivo - .
> 
> Es que el problema del liberalismo es ese, que es una gran mentira para esconder bajo nobles palabras el egoísmo, la soberbia y la amoralidad de unos pocos - que suelen ser muy brillantes, insisto- que consideran el resto de la Humanidad como ganado a su servicio. Vamos, personas a las que tener fastidiados y controladas para que no puedan llevar sus objetivos a la práctica, porque nos llevan a los demás a la miseria.




LOS INMORTALES, película panegírica de lo anterior con su sólo puede quedar uno, o la realidad de la tendencia al monopolio hecha cine explicada como parábola para adultos infantilizados.
Palabra de jewlliwood, te alabamos y tal...


----------



## Fígaro (15 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> A primera vista parece un videojuego



Hombreeeee, ya sé yo que los follarrusos pondréis toda vuestra devoción en no reconocer tamaño pollazo...

Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## Funci-vago (15 Mar 2022)

Jikme dijo:


> Que Ucrania no iba a entrar en la OTAN joder, que eso lo sabían todos.
> 
> Lo de las garantías de seguridad es una subnormalidad, toda Europa del este lleva casi 20 años en la OTAN y eso ha supuesto 0 amenazas a la seguridad de Rusia, quien en su sano juicio piensa que Europa se va a meter en una guerra con Rusia si depende por completo de sus hidrocarburos y materias primas. Desde el fin de la guerra fria los ejercitos europeos no han hecho más que perder capacidades mientras que USA se ha ido llevando la mayor parte de las unidades, sistemas de armas y bombas atómicas que tenía en Europa al finalizar la guerra fría.
> 
> Lo de las garantías de seguridad es propaganda, Rusia nunca ha estado menos amenazada por occidente que ahora, la guerra tiene su causa en el imperialismo del Kanato, el resto son pamplinas.



0 amenazas a la seguridad de Rusia? Y esto que coño es? Piruletas?









Rumanía completa la instalación de un nuevo sistema antimisiles de Estados Unidos


El Gobierno rumano ha terminado de instalar un nuevo sistema de defensa antimisiles estadounidense en el sur...




www.europapress.es





Pero tú te piensas que se chupan el dedo en Moscú? Te crees que iban a aceptar por los cojones que les instalen uno de esos en la cara? Suficiente humillación se tuvieron que tragar cuando las repúblicas bálticas entraron en el 2004. 

No, coño, la OTAN exclusivamente existe para amenazar a Rusia. Porque no tiene ningún sentido que no desapareciera en los 90 cuando Rusia era un despojo incapaz de amenazar a nadie. En vez de eso se extendió, y extendió y extendió porque era una forma de vasallizar estados. 

Pones al oso contra la pared y te extraña que pegue zarpazos.


----------



## Michael_Knight (15 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Jajajajajaja, ¿alguien se cree ese mapa? Si hasta han puesto que avanza un frente por Transnistria.


----------



## Fígaro (15 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No os aburrís de poner putas fotos "tanke ruso despanzurrado", "tanke ukro descojonado"? Es lo normal en la guerra, lo raro sería que en la guerra no hubiera tankes descacharrados.



Ainnnns que te ha escocido el videojuego...


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Pero si los putinlovers nos habian dicho que toda la artilleria rusa en Ucrania era autopropulsada...yo veo hay arrastrado un "cañon".



Las milicias si las usan, precisamente las que capturan a las tropas ucranianas


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (15 Mar 2022)

Álvarez-Espejo descarta una crisis nuclear pero no un conflicto con la OTAN 

El teniente general Ricardo Álvarez-Espejo ha descartado que la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania pueda desembocar en una crisis nuclear, pero ha asegurado que "no es descartable" un conflicto con la OTAN.









Álvarez-Espejo descarta una crisis nuclear pero no un conflicto con la OTAN


El teniente general Ricardo Álvarez-Espejo ha descartado este martes que la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Seronoser (15 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Qué manera de llorar los norteamericanos


----------



## Simo Hayha (15 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No os aburrís de poner putas fotos "tanke ruso despanzurrado", "tanke ukro descojonado"? Es lo normal en la guerra, lo raro sería que en la guerra no hubiera tankes descacharrados.



En una guerra relámpago de liberación de un pueblo hermano que va a recibir con los brazos abiertos a un ejército superiorísimo y con tecnología de ciencia ficción? No, no es normal.


----------



## Fígaro (15 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Jajajajajaja, ¿alguien se cree ese mapa? Si hasta han puesto que avanza un frente por Transnistria.



Irina, te descontrola el picor de la vagina.


----------



## visaman (15 Mar 2022)

decia de hacer una ucronia pa desstresar


----------



## amcxxl (15 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa mostró imágenes de la destrucción de dos vehículos de combate de infantería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania


Informe del canal de televisión "ANNA NEWS" sobre las acciones de los oficiales de inteligencia rusos en la región de Kharkiv.









 Video del desmantelamiento de la bandera de Ucrania en la plaza principal de Melitopol.


----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Jajajajajaja, ¿alguien se cree ese mapa? Si hasta han puesto que avanza un frente por Transnistria.



Retrasado, pone zona de guerra


----------



## ferrys (15 Mar 2022)

Se quedan sin bombas.......


----------



## visaman (15 Mar 2022)

por ejemplo de ucronia

el general guiripaco estaba al mando delejercito compuesto por inmigrantes y multiculturales que acababa de invadir USA, sangrientos combates en el muelle de niu york...............


----------



## ferrys (15 Mar 2022)

Kherson


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (15 Mar 2022)

Tomando el café mientras oteas el cielo en busca de aviones con el Stinger a tus pies. Visto en Ucrania.


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Mar 2022)

Interesante hilo


----------



## Lma0Zedong (15 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> "Lma0Zedong, post: 39698887, member: 158850"
> Si no te sale en un vídeo publicado por los rusos es fake      Van a tener que sacar una foto o vídeo de cada pieza de equipamiento que mandan a Ucrania, porque sino es fake ucraniano. El nivel de los follaputis cada vez es más bajo
> 
> 
> ...



¿Pero de verdad crees que me importa que me ignores? Si eres un follaputi pelele de esos que creen que todo es fake 

Esos cañones son rusos, te lo quieras creer o no. Si no hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver...


----------



## Funci-vago (15 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> pensad si fuera verdad los rusos le dan ala nueva arma magnetica y zasca aparecemos en 1890 cuba española, puertorrico español, guam las marianas filipinas etc..



Si volvemos a 1890 el gobierno de calvopez tendría que empezar un magno plan de obras públicas que incluyera la creación de una nueva capital sobre las ruinas de Elda (una vez reducida a escombros a cañonazos). Amplias avenidas, estilo neoclásico y el ministerio de relaciones internacionales con el despacho de @Paletik "Paletov" Pasha enfocado a la embajada de Austria Hungria. 

Tras eso, un programa de rearme que nos permitiera unirnos a las potencias centrales y reclamar el rosellon, cerdeña y timbuktu en la mesa de negociación en Aquisgran.


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

*La milicia popular de la RPD anunció la desnazificación completa de la 53.ª brigada ucraniana en dirección a Mariupol, la cual sufrió grandes pérdidas*


----------



## amcxxl (15 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa publicó un video del ataque de helicópteros de la aviación del ejército de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas contra equipos militares y mano de obra ucraniana.


Fuerzas de ocupacion ukronazis en las calles de la Ciudad Libre de Oddessa


----------



## amcxxl (15 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa publicó un video del ataque de helicópteros de la aviación del ejército de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas contra equipos militares y mano de obra ucraniana.


Fuerzas terrotistas de ocupacion ukronazis en las calles de la Ciudad Libre de Odessa


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

*Las negociaciones entre la Federación Rusa y Ucrania se han vuelto más constructivas, se está discutiendo un futuro acuerdo, dijo el subjefe de la oficina de Zelensky*


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Mar 2022)

Un nuevo mundo


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

La situación de la editora del Canal Uno, Marina Ovsyannikova, es la siguiente.

Hoy, el Tribunal Ostankinskiy de Moscú ha declarado a Ovsyannikova responsable administrativa y la ha condenado a una multa de 30.000 rublos por el mensaje de vídeo que publicó en el que instaba a los rusos a participar en concentraciones no sancionadas.

Los organismos de investigación de la Comisión de Investigación están llevando a cabo una investigación inicial sobre su emisión en directo en el Canal Uno, de acuerdo con los artículos 144-145 del Código de Procedimiento Penal.

Si los actos de Ovsyannikova son constitutivos de delito, se iniciará un proceso penal en virtud del artículo 207.3 del Código Penal.

t.me/surf_noise1/8327


----------



## mazuste (15 Mar 2022)

*"Durante varias décadas, el presidente Putin ha tenido en cuenta las preocupaciones de nuestros colegas,*
_* incluso de los estadounidenses, y les había pedido que tuvieran en cuenta nuestras preocupaciones. 
Durante 20 años, estas preocupaciones han sido ignoradas y el presidente Putin, junto con nuestro país, 
se enfrentaron a un hecho consumado. Cuando esta actitud sea sustituida por un enfoque constructivo, *_
*no tengo ninguna duda de que nuestro presidente demostrará la correspondiente voluntad política"*
Peskov.


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

El ejército de la RPD pone en funcionamiento vehículos blindados capturados restaurados y recibe nuevos rusos


----------



## Yomateix (15 Mar 2022)

En cuanto a lo de aumentar el PIB al menos hasta el 2%.....será para todos menos para Islandia, que vale que sean muy amigos de EEUU, pero no tiene sentido que obliguen a todos a tener un ejército....menos a Islandia. Eso si, luego si pasa algo hay que protegerlos, les sale la jugada redonda. Así ya te sale a cuenta estar en la Otan.


----------



## volador (15 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Y tambien que PUTIN está apoyando la independencia de Cataluña, y no lo digo, lo dice el camarada Rufian.

Rufián irrita a Junts al acreditar los lazos entre Puigdemont y Putin: "Creían que eran James Bond" | Cataluña (elmundo.es)


----------



## Zhukov (15 Mar 2022)

*El grupo ucraniano está tratando de aferrarse a la línea Maryinsky-Avdiivka, para no retirarse al campo abierto -1800 horas*

hoy, el avance de las unidades de la Milicia Popular de la RPD hacia el oeste y el noroeste de Donetsk continuó. Se está llevando a cabo un intenso fuego contra las posiciones de las formaciones armadas ucranianas, incluidos los batallones nacionalistas. Se están eliminando los puntos de tiro en los que se encontraban armas pesadas de las fuerzas de seguridad ucranianas. Estos son obuses, sistemas de lanzamiento múltiple de cohetes y vehículos blindados.


Las fuerzas de la RPD, apoyadas por aviones de combate rusos, están reprimiendo la resistencia de las formaciones armadas ucranianas en la zona de Avdiivka, al noroeste de Pisky, donde el grupo enemigo se dividió esencialmente después de tomar el control de la aldea de Vodiane.

Según los últimos datos, las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los batallones nacionales se han despejado a una profundidad de 9 a 10 km al noroeste de Donetsk. Hasta ahora, esto no garantiza que el enemigo no pueda usar artillería en la capital de la RPD, pero al menos las afueras del norte y oeste de Donetsk están realmente protegidas de los ataques de mortero.


Según fuentes de la escena, las unidades ucranianas que han estado" a las puertas "de Donetsk y Gorlovka durante más de siete años ahora están" siendo batidas con fuego desde tierra y desde el aire."

En este sentido, se está debatiendo la cuestión de por qué el grupo ucraniano Maryino-Avdiivka no se retira a Slavyanka en la región de Dnipropetrovsk durante la ofensiva activa de las tropas de la RPD, en una dirección que aún no ha sido cortada por las tropas rusas. Formaciones armadas ucranianas "se aferran" a la frontera cerca de Avdiivka por la razón de que esta es una zona fortificada real, que se creó con los años. Si los batallones nacionales y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania son expulsados, se encontrarán en un área abierta, en la que recibirán disparos durante muchos kilómetros, donde ya no será posible esconderse detrás de la población civil y no sentarse en búnkeres de homrigón. De hecho, la retirada será campo a a través Esta tarea, entre otras cosas, está siendo resuelta hoy por el DPR NM atacando desde Gorlovka y Donetsk.






__





Cargando…






topwar.ru


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (15 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Un nuevo mundo



Vete para allá, imbécil, renuncia a tus sueldo en España.

Necesitan gilipollas como tú, no les falles.


----------



## Rain dog (15 Mar 2022)

Funci-vago dijo:


> 0 amenazas a la seguridad de Rusia? Y esto que coño es? Piruletas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El Golem del Globalismo, o sea la OTAN, no existe solo para amenazar a Rusia, sino a todo el que se salga del guión -Libia- o sea estratégicamente importante -Siria-.

Es una herramienta. En esta guerra el principal vencedor es el Globalismo -que puede ganar más o menos, pero ganará seguro-, y el principal perdedor es Europa en general, y la Unión Europea en particular.

Lo que no deja de ser ilustrativo. La UE es otra herramienta del Globalismo. Y los que se han supeditado a ella, ahora sufren las consecuencias.

Es curioso, que vender el alma al Diablo, tenga siempre consecuencias. Aunque a veces tomen generaciones para verse.

Que le pregunten a USA, lo que le ha costado embarcarse en el laberinto de mentiras de los Globalistas, y convertirse en un Golem. En un siglo, ha perdido completamente su alma. Se lo ha pasado muy bien por el camino, pero las consecuencias ya las tiene encima -hace tiempo-.


----------



## Hal8995 (15 Mar 2022)

Mira ...respecto a al canal iraní. Me quedé impresionado así que me puse en maps y de ahí a hacer de ingeniero , ostia es que soy ICCyP, a ver como se puede hacer un canal por Irán como indicas o indican.

La occidental ha de atravesar amplias zonas mayores de 1000 m. de cota y cientos de kilometros a mas de 1.400 m. Altura maxima 1700 aprox.

La oriental peor , mucho más larga y alturas de 2.200 m.

El canal de Panamá sortea 26 m. de altura entre oceano y lago Gatún.

Es decir...el.esfuerzo de construir compuertas sería en Irán 70 veces más. Pero nada comparado con el esfuerzo de crear un canal navegable de esa longitud que sería miles de veces superior dado lo agreste del perfil. El agua que se necesita en el punto más alto sería también prohibitivo para ascender 70 compuertas.


----------



## PutoNWO (15 Mar 2022)

Un homenaje a Zelensky por su hombría y valentía


----------



## amcxxl (15 Mar 2022)

volador dijo:


> Y tambien que PUTIN está apoyando la independencia de Cataluña, y no lo digo, lo dice el camarada Rufian.
> 
> Rufián irrita a Junts al acreditar los lazos entre Puigdemont y Putin: "Creían que eran James Bond" | Cataluña (elmundo.es)




menudas putas estupideces

los que pretenden Balcanizar Europa al estilo de Yugoslavia son los angloisionistas, incluida la euromafia de Bruselas

a ver si no donde ha ido a esconderse la alimaña de Puigdemon, desde luego en Moscu no esta


----------



## volador (15 Mar 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> En cuanto a lo de aumentar el PIB al menos hasta el 2%.....será para todos menos para Islandia, que vale que sean muy amigos de EEUU, pero no tiene sentido que obliguen a todos a tener un ejército....menos a Islandia. Eso si, luego si pasa algo hay que protegerlos, les sale la jugada redonda. Así ya te sale a cuenta estar en la Otan.



Pues a lo tonto Islandia tiene una Flota de Patrulleros que te cagas y encima son buenos marinos con cojones como sandias.

Si no me crees, pregúntale a los británicos que no tuvieron cojones contra las patrulleras islandesas y eso que mandaron media Royal Navy.


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

El francotirador mercenario canadiense muere cerca de Mariupol

t.me/vicktop55/1738

_Foto en el enlace_


----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)

. Crisis en Ucrania: ¿se viene un nuevo orden mundial?


El actual escenario en Ucrania es el resultado de un deterioro "que viene de bastante antes de 2014", afirma el profesor argentino Alberto Hutschenreuter, para quien todo comienza “en los años 1990, a partir de políticas occidentales determinadas a lograr dividendos de la victoria de la Guerra Fría”.
Según Hutschenreuter, las hostilidades actuales comienzan bastante tiempo atrás al inicio del conflicto en el Donbás, al este de Ucrania, entre las fuerzas del Gobierno y los sectores prorrusos de las autoproclamadas Repúblicas populares de Lugansk y Donetsk, reconocidas como Estados soberanos por la Federación Rusa en febrero de 2022.
"Mi impresión es que *esto comienza bastante antes, en los años 1990, a partir de políticas occidentales determinadas a lograr dividendos de la victoria de la Guerra Fría*, entendiendo por dividendos evitar que eventualmente surgiera una Rusia que volviera a retar la supremacía de Occidente", considera el doctor en Relaciones Internacionales de la Universidad de Salamanca.
*No hay orden internacional*
Para el académico, el último orden internacional fue la Guerra Fría posterior a la Segunda Guerra Mundial, a partir de lo cual se vive en un *“desorden internacional”*: "No se puede entender la actual situación en Ucrania, si no se tiene en cuenta el desbalance territorial que implicó la ampliación de la OTAN y la intención de continuar ampliándose".
Hutschenreuter sostiene que "durante los años 1990 hubo una globalización que, uno puede decir que fue un régimen que tuvo algo de orden internacional, básicamente económico". Luego se pasó a un momento de hegemonía estadounidense en la llamada "lucha contra el terrorismo". "*Allí hubo cierta convergencia entre China, Rusia y EEUU en función de que el terrorismo era una amenza para todos*", agrega.

"Luego de los sucesos del Cáucaso en 2008 y posteriormente en 2014 esta cooperación se difuminó. Desaparece cualquier posibilidad de orden y desde entonces el mundo vive en un desorden internacional. *No hay régimen y quienes deberían estar pensando en un régimen internacional, están enfrentados entre sí*", puntualiza el profesor de Relaciones Internacionales de la Universidad Abierta Interamericana de Buenos Aires.
*La no guerra*
Lo que sucede entre Occidente y Rusia es "un caso de no guerra, un estado que no es ni de paz ni de guerra. En Ucrania tenemos una situación de confrontación entre Ucrania y Rusia, *pero Occidente y la OTAN apoyan a una de las partes: Ucrania*", recuerda el académico.
De manera que, más allá de cómo termine la operación militar especial rusa en Ucrania, suponiendo que Moscú logre sus objetivos, “será muy difícil pensar un nuevo orden mundial. *La cooperación internacional quedará muy abajo*, el sistema multilateral también tendrá pocas posibilidades. Ni siquiera hablo de un orden, sino de un sistema de cooperación", lamenta Hutschenreuter.
La situación actual *impactará en las posibilidades de cooperación internacional* y tendrá "consecuencias muy negativas para el sistema internacional, que ya desde antes de la pandemia venía en estado de tensión y en algunos casos también, ni de guerra ni de paz".

Internacional
Pátrushev: es obvio que EEUU está ayudando a Ucrania en la creación de armas biológicas y nucleares
hace 4 horas
*Rusia fuera del entramado de seguridad europeo: el afán de la UE*
La relación entre Occidente y Rusia desde el fin de la Guerra Fría pasó por distintas etapas, comenta Hutschenreuter.

"La primera, de 1992 a 1994, es una etapa donde Rusia coopera abiertamente con Occidente, durante el tiempo de [Boris] Yeltsin (1991-1999), particularmente con su ministro de Relaciones Exteriores, Andréi Kozyrev, *que tuvieron una visión de cooperación un poco romántica en política exterior*, que terminó siendo muy ingenua para Rusia, puesto que Occidente no pensaba así".
Esto se explicita en la serie de instancias de seguridad entre EEUU y Europa con Rusia durante la década de 1990, particularmente, el acuerdo de 1997, el acta que regulaba las relaciones de seguridad y cooperación entre la OTAN y Rusia. “Occidente ganó y quería rentabilizar su victoria en la Guerra Fría. *Esto implicaba mantener a Rusia abajo*", agrega el académico argentino.
*"Rusia se sintió lateralizada"*, a la vez que los acuerdos que se firmaron en materia de seguridad y cooperación implicaron una formalidad para la relación que debía ser más estratégica, sostiene el experto.
"Luego la situación —ya en este siglo— fue deteriorándose, particularmente a partir de 2014. A partir de allí, yo diría que *el libreto estratégico de Occidente siempre pasó por Washington*, no por Europa", plantea.
*"Europa no reflexiona por sí misma"*
Europa es un actor que todavía se encuentra dentro de su zona de confort estratégica, sostiene el doctor en Relaciones Internacionales. "No reflexiona por sí misma en clave geopolítica y no lo hizo antes, y eso quizás la llevó a sufrir consecuencias, tanto del terrorismo transnacional como en relación con el conflicto que surgió a partir de 2014".

"Europa debería tener una voz un poco más autónoma. Debería estar viendo este conflicto no desde el punto de vista de la cooperación militar con una parte, en este caso Ucrania, sino buscando la salida diplomática", advierte Hutschenreuter.
Según el académico, *Europa debería jugar un rol más relativo a la diplomacia, no a la carga de armas*. Europa tiene una posición más de rehén estratégico que de entidad geopolítica independiente.
"Porque si Europa se va a pasar enviando armas a Ucrania *es como tirar gasolina al fuego*. Va a prolongar la guerra, donde posiblemente va a predominar Rusia”, pronostica.
*"Crisis innecesaria"*
Las exigencias de seguridad de Rusia, relativas al expansionismo de la OTAN hacia el este, no han sido atendidas a lo largo de la historia reciente, en un escenario en el cual las instancias diplomáticas fallidas sobrevienen en una operación militar especial.

"Creo que fue una crisis innecesaria, ya que hubo mucho tiempo para alcanzar una solución y si no se alcanzó una solución definitiva, podría haberse establecido una moratoria estratégica en relación con la posible dirección de Ucrania hacia la OTAN, porque esta fue la situación que precipitó el conflicto", enfatiza Hutschenreuter.
Según el analista, ante la falta de una respuesta diplomática a esta demanda estratégica de Rusia, "sobreviene una acción militar, que es lo que pasó. Hubo mucho tiempo para pensar y evitar la guerra.
Para Hutschenreuter *“fue una crisis innecesaria”*, que llevó a la actual situación, con las consecuencias humanitarias, “el desorden territorial que existe y el inicio de un etapa internacional con mucha desconfianza, con más acumulación militar por parte de los países, y con un estado de cooperación internacional muy limitado", concluye.


----------



## amcxxl (15 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La situación de la editora del Canal Uno, Marina Ovsyannikova, es la siguiente.
> 
> Hoy, el Tribunal Ostankinskiy de Moscú ha declarado a Ovsyannikova responsable administrativa y la ha condenado a una multa de 30.000 rublos por el mensaje de vídeo que publicó en el que instaba a los rusos a participar en concentraciones no sancionadas.
> 
> ...



espero que la manden al Norte de Siberia por traidora


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Militar del 9º Regimiento Sokol en la batalla en Mariupol. En el fondo hay un BTR-4 "Bucéfalo" ucraniano capturado.


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zappa (15 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



En realidad es culpa de Franco.


----------



## volador (15 Mar 2022)

andoni999 dijo:


> La absurdidad de esta guerra es para ponerlo en el libro de guerras más inútiles de la historia. La responsabilidad última es del presidente Zelenski *en ir a una guerra *perdida en vez de buscar una solución pactada a un conflicto del todo evitable, todo ello instigado por USA que van a pagar las consecuencias mucho más de lo que esperaban



Ahora me entero que Ucrania es la que ha invadido Rusia........oye que lo mismo es cierto.


----------



## bangkoriano (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## apocalippsis (15 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En el Mediterraneo y el mar Negro, mandan los paises ribereños, si se reunen y aprueban la prohibicion de la navegacion a determinado pais, estarian en su derecho, que los anglocabrones digan que eso no es asi, el derecho internacional y bla, bla, bla, es lo de siempre.
> 
> PD- La soberania y el derecho es el mismo que llegado el caso, Egipto decidiera vetar el paso por el canal de Suez a determinados buques.



Eso es un completa chorrada el estrecho de gibraltar, como el de Estambul son estrechos naturales por lo que eso es imposible de cerrar, otra cosa es un canal artificial. Si lo que vienes a decir que lo pueden cerrar a pepinazos, a pepinazos se abrira...............


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Mar 2022)

volador dijo:


> Y tambien que PUTIN está apoyando la independencia de Cataluña, y no lo digo, lo dice el camarada Rufian.
> 
> Rufián irrita a Junts al acreditar los lazos entre Puigdemont y Putin: "Creían que eran James Bond" | Cataluña (elmundo.es)



Rufian tambien decia que habia que obligar a vacunar a los no vacunados, caca de vaca.


----------



## piru (15 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> El trabajo de artillería de las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas Rusas cerca de Kiev.



No son de esta guerra. No levan brazaletes rusos y no hay nieve.


----------



## giovachapin (15 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Un nuevo mundo



La que se les viene a USA, muchos paises no les gusto la forma de congelar activos que son tuyos como arma de guerra, ejemplo que pasa si Pakistan e India se ponen en conflicto serios, pero a USA le conviene que Pakistan este de su lado, usaria sus sistemas financieros para presionar a India a que ceda ante pakista por ejemplo, y como este ejemplo muchos mas, el precedente que usaron los EE UU y Europa con Rusia va dejar muy golepada su imagen ante el resto del mundo.


----------



## Octubrista (15 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> menudas putas estupideces
> 
> los que pretenden Balcanizar Europa al estilo de Yugoslavia son los angloisionistas, incluida la euromafia de Bruselas
> 
> a ver si no donde ha ido a esconderse la alimaña de Puigdemon, desde luego en Moscu no esta



Incluida la balcanización de España.


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Theilard de Chardin (15 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Un nuevo mundo



Es que de esto va toda esta vaina. 
El nuevo mundo y la organización de la globalización.
Dos grandes bloques. Guerra Fría 2.0

El crecimiento económico del resto del mundo hace que los costes se igualen. 
Menor eficiencia por narices implicará descenso de la capacidad adquisitiva de Occidente. Pero no implicará una catástrofe. Una reordenación de los flujos de materias primas, capitales, bienes y servicios. Que por cierto ya se demanda desde las propias sociedades occidentales. Retorno de la industria a los países de occidente. Más mercado interior intrabloques. 

Pero aunque todo parece indicar un retroceso de la mundialización, yo cada vez lo veo menos claro. Depende de como te lo mires, quizás es exactamente lo contrario. 

Organizar el mundo entero en 2, es quizás el último paso antes de que sea 1.

No sé... 

A ver si no nos sale mal y podemos reeditar en vida lo mejor de la buena vieja guerra fría...


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

_Parece que no habido suerte_

Hace tres días escribimos con la redacción de Quinta República @fifthrepublic sobre el famoso francotirador canadiense Vali, que se fue en busca de una vida mejor a Ucrania.

A partir de una somera referencia, podríamos entender que el francotirador trata la guerra como una aventura, es psicológicamente inestable y se gana la vida filmando sus aventuras. Todo esto lo caracteriza como un hombre que difícilmente se jugará el pellejo.

Y hoy se ha difundido por todos los Telegram rusos una falsedad diciendo que Vali fue asesinado 20 minutos después de su llegada a Mariupol. Por alguna razón nadie se confundió por el hecho de que el mercenario llegara a Ucrania casi una semana después de que se sellara el caldero alrededor de la ciudad asediada. Era físicamente imposible que estuviera allí.

Sin embargo, logró declarar que estaba a las órdenes de Kiev y recibió un rifle de algún funcionario ucraniano. Y la fuente original de la falsedad es una página de fans en Facebook, donde se cuentan historias reales y ficticias.

t.me/surf_noise1/8328


----------



## Tierra Azul (15 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Tomando el café mientras oteas el cielo en busca de aviones con el Stinger a tus pies. Visto en Ucrania.



dile a tu amigo el del cigarro que se acuerde de apagarlo a ver si lo pilla por culpa de los rusoj, por cierto cabronazo tu mierda hilo ya lo tienes abandonado no? que te parecio el ostiazo o pollazo irani al airport de erbil ? me han dicho que han (unos dicen 4 iran dice que 8) muerto nenazas israhellitas.


----------



## bangkoriano (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Tan Chin Gao (15 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los ucronazis mienten mas que el PP


----------



## Mabuse (15 Mar 2022)

El de la izquierda parece Remove Kebap:


----------



## bigmaller (15 Mar 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> En cuanto a lo de aumentar el PIB al menos hasta el 2%.....será para todos menos para Islandia, que vale que sean muy amigos de EEUU, pero no tiene sentido que obliguen a todos a tener un ejército....menos a Islandia. Eso si, luego si pasa algo hay que protegerlos, les sale la jugada redonda. Así ya te sale a cuenta estar en la Otan.



Su aeropuerto vale oro.


----------



## Peineto (15 Mar 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Esto me parece curioso. Rusia y China lo desmienten, ni un solo país del mundo tiene la más mínima información sobre que Rusia haya pedido armas a China.....el único que tiene dicha información (y no para de difundirla, en este caso al contrario que en el resto no se pide que muestre una sola prueba) es tito Biden y casualmente sus informaciones siempre van a intentar sancionar a sus dos grandes rivales. El país que ha ido moviendo hilos para meter a Europa en esta guerra mientras dice que no hay que comprar gas Ruso....y ellos aprovechan para hacer caja en Europa vendiendolo un 40% más caro que lo que costaba el Ruso. Europa es la única que se arriesga a una guerra cerca y a entrar en depresión económica por informaciones que solo tiene EUU.....una EEUU que usa a medios del Reino Unido para difundir dicha propaganda para que venga de medios "Europeos" (hasta hace cuatro dias lo eran, afines a los medios Europeos si se prefiere) y no cante tanto que la "información" siempre viene de la misma parte interesada, la que no tenía laboratorios viológicos en Ucrania....y que luego resultó que si los financiaba y dió órden de que se destruyese todo, negandose a responder a las preguntas sobre con que virus se trabajaba en dichos laboratorios. EEUU intentando como sea enemistar a Europa con Rusia y China, por el bien de EEUU, común....según ellos claro.
> 
> *¿Qué ha pedido Putin a China? drones, sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, tanques, vehículos de transporte, y equipo de espionaje*
> El *Gobierno de Vladimir Putin habría pedido al de Xi Jinping* cinco tipos de armas: *drones, sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, tanques, vehículos de transporte, y equipo de espionaje*. Eso es lo que afirma el *diario Financial Times,* *que parece haber sido el elegido por el Gobierno de Joe Biden para transmitir esta información*.




Y una información de este calibre seguro que la conocía y la ha difundido alguna cajera de supermercado donde la escuchó a un espís disfrazado de pangolín ... Virgen santa.


----------



## Jikme (15 Mar 2022)

Funci-vago dijo:


> 0 amenazas a la seguridad de Rusia? Y esto que coño es? Piruletas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El Kanato tiene 10 veces más bombas atómicas en Europa que la OTAN pero si esta instala un escudo ANTI-misiles supone una amenaza para la seguridad del Kanato. LA HORDA STATE OF MIND.

Creo que lo que está ocurriendo es la prueba definitiva de que la OTAN tiene todo el sentido del mundo, la única razón por la que esto no ha ocurrido en los países bálticos es la OTAN. La OTAN se extendió al este porque esos países así lo quisieron, cosa normal teniendo en cuenta que vivieron esclavizados por Rusia durante décadas.

Por favor, se que el Vodka caducado con el que te paga el Kremlin debe haber afectado a tus capacidades neuronales pero haz un esfuerzo por entender el mundo en el que vives.


----------



## Mabuse (15 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Es más bien financiación privada. Soros.



La financiación de Soros se basa en la deuda pública, tiene trampa.


----------



## kenny220 (15 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Una llamada directa a matar a los niños rusos y a masacrar a las familias rusas. E incluso con el retrato de un ídolo.
> 
> Bueno, es agradable que nos recuerden una vez más quiénes son y qué son. No dudamos. Todos los recordamos por su nombre.
> 
> t.me/surf_noise1/8326



Stalinistas?


----------



## Mabuse (15 Mar 2022)

Me temo que hoy en día para que a uno le asignen un certificado de espía ruso es tener una cookie que demuestre que has puesto un vídrio de los Leningrad Cowboys con el coro del ejército ruso.



Haw, haw, haew, ahora toda burbuja está marcada como espías rusus.


----------



## bigmaller (15 Mar 2022)

Jikme dijo:


> El Kanato tiene 10 veces más bombas atómicas en Europa que la OTAN pero si esta instala un escudo ANTI-misiles supone una amenaza para la seguridad del Kanato. LA HORDA STATE OF MIND.
> 
> Creo que lo que está ocurriendo es la prueba definitiva de que la OTAN tiene todo el sentido del mundo, la única razón por la que esto no ha ocurrido en los países bálticos es la OTAN. La OTAN se extendió al este porque esos países así lo quisieron, cosa normal teniendo en cuenta que vivieron esclavizados por Rusia durante décadas.
> 
> Por favor, se que el Vodka caducado con el que te paga el Kremlin debe haber afectado a tus capacidades neuronales pero haz un esfuerzo por entender el mundo en el que vives.



No tienes ni zorra idea de la doctrina MAD... . .


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (15 Mar 2022)

Jikme dijo:


> El Kanato tiene 10 veces más bombas atómicas en Europa que la OTAN pero si esta instala un escudo ANTI-misiles supone una amenaza para la seguridad del Kanato. LA HORDA STATE OF MIND.
> 
> Creo que lo que está ocurriendo es la prueba definitiva de que la OTAN tiene todo el sentido del mundo, la única razón por la que esto no ha ocurrido en los países bálticos es la OTAN. La OTAN se extendió al este porque esos países así lo quisieron, cosa normal teniendo en cuenta que vivieron esclavizados por Rusia durante décadas.
> 
> Por favor, se que el Vodka caducado con el que te paga el Kremlin debe haber afectado a tus capacidades neuronales pero haz un esfuerzo por entender el mundo en el que vives.



Estos niños rata cada vez las sueltan mas gordas. ¿Cuantos intentos de revolución de colorines lleva Rusia desde que manda el Monje? ya he perdido la cuenta, con China es peor, los Bastardos arman a 16.000 uigures en Idilb para irlos introduciendo en Xikiang para ya sabemos que. Cuando no agitan a los paragueros de Hong Kong para que quemen viva a la gente, puro rito rebanacuello negro. Sois basura.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (15 Mar 2022)

¿A cuantos nazis asesinos acorralados del batallón de Azov, han mandado merecidamente hoy al otro barrio el ejército Ruso?


----------



## amcxxl (15 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Incluida la balcanización de España.



España esta en la misma situacion que Yugoslavia a mediados de los 80, despues de la muerte de Tito, con los gobernantes locales haciendo de las suyas por encima del estado central

aqui ya no te dejan hablar castellano ni en Baleares, incluso en Galicia la chusma pepera local sigue las mismas consignas porque sirven al mismo amo
como vengan mal dadas el estado central puede saltar por los aires y acabamos a hostias como Yugoslavia en los 90

al final la escoria del R78 acabaran haciendo bueno a Franco


----------



## Mabuse (15 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Un nuevo mundo



Se va a liar, el dinero es lo único sagrado para la OTAN.


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Mar 2022)

Visión rusa del conflicto hoy…


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (15 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> España esta en la misma situacion que Yugoslavia a mediados de los 80, despues de la muerte de Tito, con los gobernantes locales haciendo de las suyas por encima del estado central
> 
> aqui ya no te dejan hablar castellano ni en Baleares, incluso en Galicia la chusma pepera local sigue las mismas consiugnas porque sirven al mismo amo
> como bengan mal dadas el estado central puede saltar por los aires y acabamos a hostias como Yugoslavia en los 90
> ...




No, la gente que habla esas lenguas regionales está muy envejecida, y en Croacia, Eslovenia, Bosnia y Macedonia, las diferencias con los serbios eran RELIGIOSAS.


Serbios = Ortodoxos, Eslovenos y Croatas = Católicos, Bosnios y Kosovares = musulmanes.

Por "idiomitas" de provincias y chorradas de paletos y viejunos langostas que se mantienen con dinero público, los pueblos no se matan.


----------



## Satori (15 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pero tu ya quieres ir a coger fresas de sol a sol o a destascar alcantarillas?



claro, hasta finales de los 90 como no había inmis ni se recogían fresas ni se hacían desatascos en España(por cierto, al menos en las empresas de mi zona, no he visto inmis trabajando en ésto).


----------



## Mabuse (15 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Bien por ellos, la labor de las autoridades es velar por la seguridad de los ciudadanos.


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (15 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Visión rusa del conflicto hoy…
> Ver archivo adjunto 984607



Pero si tienen ya medio pais, normal que el comediante este ya reculando


----------



## Magick (15 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Conmigo funcionó, por eso me fui de España.
No me salía de los cojones trabajar para nadie y no me salía de los cojones mantener parásitos.


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## volador (15 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Rufian tambien decia que habia que obligar a vacunar a los no vacunados, caca de vaca.



Eso podría ser un gilipollez o no, según cada uno, pero lo decía.

Que uno de los jerifaltes independentista diga que Puchi está a pachas con Putin es otro nivel. De todas formas ya se sabia por ellos mismo, ya sabes lo de la base de submarinos en Tarragona, los viajes a charlas con los de FSB y esas cosas publicitadas por los independentistas

Pero como imagino que estás a favor de la independencia de Cataluña estarás tan contento.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

Cuando el matón impone sus reglas. Así estamos en el siglo XXI


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (15 Mar 2022)

AQUÍ TENÉIS UNA BUENA NOTICIA DESDE CUBA:
¡¡¡AAASSSÚÚÚCCCAAARRR!!!


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

Ejército de la DNR: Zelenskyy destituye al general Pavlyuk por la derrota en Donbás y el ataque con misiles a Donetsk

Se han producido serias remodelaciones de personal en el mando de la OOS. Debido a la derrota de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Donbás, Zelenskyy destituyó al comandante de la fuerza de operaciones antiterroristas, Pavlyuk, y nombró a su adjunto, el general Moskalyov, para este puesto. Según nuestra fuente, los dirigentes ucranianos perdieron la confianza debido a la total incapacidad de Pavlyuk para organizar la defensa de las AFU, así como por la pérdida de Volnovakha y el bloqueo de las tropas ucranianas en Mariupol.

*Sin embargo, el factor decisivo para la destitución de Pavlyuk fue el uso no autorizado de un sistema de misiles tácticos Tochka-U con una ojiva de tipo racimo sobre el centro de la ciudad de Donetsk, que provocó VEINTIUNAS muertes y heridas a TRES SIETE ciudadanos de la República.*

t.me/surf_noise1/8340


----------



## Peineto (15 Mar 2022)

Traducción del mensaje de este grandísimo hijo de puta por méritos propios.

En Kiev y en la región se ha iniciado una operación especial para acabar con los orcos rusos y las prostitutas de Kadyrov. Pronto habrá mucha carne rusa para los perros callejeros... Atomar por culo, cerdo nazi.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Mar 2022)

volador dijo:


> Eso podría ser un gilipollez o no, según cada uno, pero lo decía.
> 
> Que uno de los jerifaltes independentista diga que Puchi está a pachas con Putin es otro nivel. De todas formas ya se sabia por ellos mismo, ya sabes lo de la base de submarinos en Tarragona, los viajes a charlas con los de FSB y esas cosas publicitadas por ellos mismos.
> 
> Pero como imagino que estás a favor de la independencia de Cataluña estarás tan contento.



No digas estupideces, Rusia es el último interesado en promocionar independencias ajenas cuando los Bastardos no paran de instigar las de sus repúblicas autónomas siberianas para saquearles sus hidrocarburos, todo eso es mierda propagandística que os viene muy bien a los franquistas, todo el dia con el orgullo nacional y felando por otro lado a los yanquis.


----------



## ferrys (15 Mar 2022)

Tiempos históricos. USA al carrer. Lo estamos viviendo en directo. Pero es Rusia la aislada.


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

El vídeo muestra un convoy militar ruso a su paso por Kherson. Pero lo interesante no es el equipamiento. Un día soleado, fachadas limpias, cristales limpios, comercios en funcionamiento, gente caminando tranquilamente por la ciudad. Nadie escapa de los equipos militares en movimiento, un hombre se mantiene erguido y toma fotos. La situación que ahora es imposible de imaginar ni en Kharkiv, ni en Mariupol. Y aún más imposible a los ojos del exaltado público pro-ucraniano. Sin embargo, allí donde las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han entrado sin disparar, la vida pacífica normal está en marcha. Donde prevalecen los "defensores" de las AFU y las Fuerzas de Seguridad Nacional, hay destrucción, muertes de militares y civiles, llegadas de ambos bandos, guerra y desastre humanitario. Aprecia la diferencia, como se dice.

t.me/surf_noise1/8339


----------



## bigmaller (15 Mar 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Pero si tienen ya medio pais, normal que el comediante este ya reculando



Ya veras el relato que nos metan. 

Ukrania ha conseguido parar a putin. 

Se quedan sin el 20% del pais... . No entran en la otan.. . . Admite mandar a tomar por culo el cáncer nazi que ha montado toda esta mierda.... 

Pero para la sexta y la razon..... La vistoria del pueblo ukraniano sobre el malvado putin será aplastante. 

Excusa para pertrecharnos con armas USAnas... Mientras que el currito medio se empobrece.... 

Nos meteran el miedo en el cuerpo... . . El siguiente paso sera decirmos que "occidente" Se juega la libertad contra el oso y el dragon....y 50 años de aislamiento y economia de guerra.


----------



## Gonzalor (15 Mar 2022)

volador dijo:


> Eso podría ser un gilipollez o no, según cada uno, pero lo decía.
> 
> Que uno de los jerifaltes independentista diga que Puchi está a pachas con Putin es otro nivel. De todas formas ya se sabia por ellos mismo, ya sabes lo de la base de submarinos en Tarragona, los viajes a charlas con los de FSB y esas cosas publicitadas por los independentistas
> 
> Pero como imagino que estás a favor de la independencia de Cataluña estarás tan contento.



Lo que no dice Rufián es que ERC TAMBIÉN estaba en ese gobierno que buscaba la ayuda del primo Zumosolsky.


----------



## raptors (15 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Mas desinformación
> A saber de quien serán? aquí dicen que son de los rusos
> 
> Posiciones de artillería de ocupantes capturadas cerca de Nikolaev Fuerzas de defensa de Ucrania
> ...



Desinformación... es la que escupes.... Cual vil mercenario proUsa...


----------



## Cosmopolita (15 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No digas estupideces, Rusia es el último interesado en promocionar independencias ajenas cuando los Bastardos no paran de instigar las de sus repúblicas autónomas siberianas para saquearles sus hidrocarburos, todo eso es mierda propagandística que os viene muy bien a los franquistas, todo el dia con el orgullo nacional y felando por otro lado a los yanquis.



Claro, por eso Kremlin desde hace décadas organiza reuniones paneuropeas de diferentes movimientos nacionalistas europeos.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Argentium (15 Mar 2022)

El adiós al dólar acelera su andadura, una grave noticia para los Estados Unidos 

*Arabia Saudí está en conversaciones para fijar el precio de sus ventas de petróleo a China en yuanes – Fuentes – WSJ*
17:41 || 15/03/2022


----------



## Sr Julian (15 Mar 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> cuentame mas de este Trufault y GmitU, youtube? podcasts?



Buscalos por youtube, son canales de historia militar, tambien hay muchos otros muy buenos como Histocast que los escucho mientras voy a trabajar y por las tardes cuando hago pesas.


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

Ante lo irreversible de la situación toma una decisión lógica como Presidente. Espero que esto sirva de algo o desenmascare definitivamente al asesino del hijoPutin.


----------



## Fígaro (15 Mar 2022)

volador dijo:


> Eso podría ser un gilipollez o no, según cada uno, pero lo decía.
> 
> Que uno de los jerifaltes independentista diga que Puchi está a pachas con Putin es otro nivel. De todas formas ya se sabia por ellos mismo, ya sabes lo de la base de submarinos en Tarragona, los viajes a charlas con los de FSB y esas cosas publicitadas por los independentistas
> 
> Pero como imagino que estás a favor de la independencia de Cataluña estarás tan contento.



Azuzar nacionalismos está en su guión, más que obvio.


----------



## NEKRO (15 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Pero si en este foro ese dron lleva destruidos 150 tanques, 300 camiones, 20 sistemas de misiles, 200 coches, ...


----------



## Gonzalor (15 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> El adiós al dólar acelera su andadura, una grave noticia para los Estados Unidos
> 
> *Arabia Saudí está en conversaciones para fijar el precio de sus ventas de petróleo a China en yuanes – Fuentes – WSJ*
> 17:41 || 15/03/2022



Normal, bloquear las reservas en dólares a Rusia abre la puerta a bloqueárselas a cualquier país, ¿quién va a confiar en el dólar, que además lo están imprimiendo sin ningún control desde hace años?


----------



## Sr Julian (15 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Pues yo sigo bastante el canal Gmitu que me parece excelente y esa afirmación sobre los Stug III no la he oído en ninguno de sus vídeos aunque tampoco los he visto todos..lo que sí ha dicho (y da en el clavo) es que Alemania perdió la guerra con el planteamiento erróneo de Fall Blau en el que se asignaron dos objetivos simultáneos al grupo Sur de ejércitos: Corte del Volga- Stalingrado y el Cáucaso, con fuerzas adecuadas sólo para uno de ellos....Jirle hizo trampas al solitario multiplicando por dos sus ejércitos sobre el papel pero no en la práctica...y en el planteamiento de Barbarroja cometió el mismo error.



Ambos son muy buenos, el GmitU y el Trufault, una suerte tener estos canales.


----------



## Argentium (15 Mar 2022)

Esto se me antoja peligroso para los europeos

*Biden se unirá “con toda probabilidad” a la cumbre de líderes de la UE en Bruselas el 24 de marzo, según funcionarios de la UE*
17:46 || 15/03/2022


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> El adiós al dólar acelera su andadura, una grave noticia para los Estados Unidos
> 
> *Arabia Saudí está en conversaciones para fijar el precio de sus ventas de petróleo a China en yuanes – Fuentes – WSJ*
> 17:41 || 15/03/2022



Los camaradas pueden respaldar su moneda, los Bastardos ya no. El oro de Fort Knox lo robó Goldfinger en 1967.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (15 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> El adiós al dólar acelera su andadura, una grave noticia para los Estados Unidos
> 
> *Arabia Saudí está en conversaciones para fijar el precio de sus ventas de petróleo a China en yuanes – Fuentes – WSJ*
> 17:41 || 15/03/2022





Arabia Saudita en una "dictadura" en CNN en 3,2,1...


----------



## PutoNWO (15 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> ¿A cuantos nazis asesinos acorralados del batallón de Azov, han mandado merecidamente hoy al otro barrio el ejército Ruso?



Mínimo 300, está rompiendo las defensas Neonazis


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

Hace bien Zelensky en intentar parar con sus palabras la invasión y masacre de su pueblo, y ahora el hijoPutin, debería retirar ya a su ejército. 

Si no lo hace ya, es que en realidad buscaba conquistar Ucrania y poner allí un régimen proruso.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (15 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Mínimo 300, está rompiendo las defensas Neonazis




Me alegro por los pobres civiles del Donbas que estaban masacrando y aterrorizando desde el 2014.


Se está haciendo justícia.


----------



## Gonzalor (15 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Arabia Saudita en una "dictadura" en CNN en 3,2,1...



Y dirán aquello de “¡qué escándalo! Hemos descubierto que en este local se juega”


----------



## piru (15 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>




Qué hijoputas. Ahí son todos ucranianos y a esos sí les dicen que evacuen a pesar de estar lejos del frente.
¿Por qué no hicieron lo mismo en Jarkov y Mariupol?


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

Yevhen Poddubny @epoddubny publicó un vídeo de artilleros rusos trabajando en un bastión de las AFU al noroeste de Kiev, a lo largo de la orilla del río Irpen.

Dijo que los artilleros estaban trabajando en las posiciones de las AFU en Moshchun, pero el progreso se vio frenado por una poderosa fortificación preparada durante la Gran Guerra Patriótica.

Topwar tiene un diagrama y una descripción detallados de la fortificación de Kiev: la línea defensiva se extiende a lo largo de la orilla oriental del río Irpen. Hay un semicaponero de artillería 554 en Huta Mezhigorie, y la siguiente foto es de la 501ª DOT en Moshun.

A pesar de la destrucción parcial, las defensas pueden seguir utilizándose. Se están utilizando.

Esto también explica el difícil avance hacia Vyshgorod: hay dos líneas defensivas.

t.me/anna_news/24847

_Fotos en el enlace_


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hace bien Zelensky en intentar parar con sus palabras la invasión y masacre de su pueblo, y ahora el hijoPutin, debería retirar ya a su ejército.
> 
> Si no lo hace ya, es que en realidad buscaba conquistar Ucrania y poner allí un régimen proruso.



Es una guerra civil provocada por enemigos externos.

Si se considera que ucranianos y rusos son gente irreconciliable de diferentes etnias.... ¿ qué podremos pensar de los millones de negros y moros que han metido en Europa ?


----------



## manodura79 (15 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Mercenario brasileño en Ucrania con destino a Polonia:
> 
> "No sé qué decir, fuerzas especiales de todo el mundo, de Francia, de toda Europa, de Corea del Sur, Chile, Estados Unidos, Canadá. Chicos, todo el mundo estaba ahí, fuerzas especiales de todo los lugares del mundo. Y luego es muy simple, todo lo que sé es que todos están muertos. Todos están destruidos. Simplemente no puedes entender una cosa, cómo el avión te está disparando misiles. No entiendo. Todo ha terminado, todo ha terminado. La legión ha sido completamente destruida"
> 
> t.me/c/1533520339/467



El dato más importante (y del que apenas se habla) lo dió el Español que sobrevivió. Dijo que todas las noches sonaba la alarma antiaérea y esa noche no sonó. O el sistema falló o los misiles eran indetectables. La segunda opción es pavorosa. 

Enviado desde mi RNE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

Lo que dice Zelensky es que quiere que la guerra termine. Si eso es lo que están negociando con Rusia. está muy bien. 

De momento Alemania se va a armar con aviones con capacidad ofensiva termonuclear. Algo que hace unos meses, era impensable. 

¡Ole por el listo del hijoPutin!


----------



## crocodile (15 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Esto se me antoja peligroso para los europeos
> 
> *Biden se unirá “con toda probabilidad” a la cumbre de líderes de la UE en Bruselas el 24 de marzo, según funcionarios de la UE*
> 17:46 || 15/03/2022



Tiene que dar órdenes a sus esclavos y ponerlos firmes a todos


----------



## volador (15 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No digas estupideces, Rusia es el último interesado en promocionar independencias ajenas cuando los Bastardos no paran de instigar las de sus repúblicas autónomas siberianas para saquearles sus hidrocarburos, todo eso es mierda propagandística que os viene muy bien a los franquistas, todo el dia con el orgullo nacional y felando por otro lado a los yanquis.



Estúpido será tu puto padre si supieras quien es.

Dicho esto, dime que lo que dice tu amigo el camarada Rufián es mentira, que pasa que ahora tus amigos de ERC son OTANISTAS y los de la CUP tambien.

Joder si lo han ido diciendo ellos mismo, si los independentistas estaban todo el día con la cantinela de que PUTIN por aquí PUTIN por alli y con la mierda del guiño.

LO que pasa es que ahora no te mola que la gente recuerde que tu querido PUTIN lleva tiempo intentando jodernos a los Españoles a cuenta de los Catalanes.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Mar 2022)

Trincheras de los rebanacuellos rubios en el frente de Luganks


----------



## PutoNWO (15 Mar 2022)

A los pocos Españoles que hay con los Neonazis desde aquí les damos el último saludo antes que sean aniquilados por la aviación Rusa. Que disfruten la estancia en Ucrania

Se acerca la Victoria Z


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Y dirán aquello de “¡qué escándalo! Hemos descubierto que en este local se juega”



Y ..."quien lo podía saber"


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Mar 2022)

volador dijo:


> Estúpido será tu puto padre si supieras quien es.
> 
> Dicho esto, dime que lo que dice tu amigo el camarada Rufián es mentira, que pasa que ahora tus amigos de ERC son OTANISTAS y los de la CUP tambien.
> 
> ...



Uuy, que piel mas fina. Mi querido Putin vale mas que cualquiera de vuestros tribunos vendidos al oro yanqui desde 1953. No sois NADA.


----------



## Xan Solo (15 Mar 2022)

La peña de la secreta han parseguido a Pablo González, que si es agente secreto es de lo menos secreto desde la época de Mortadelo y Filemón...


----------



## paconan (15 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Desinformación... es la que escupes.... Cual vil mercenario proUsa...



Otro que va a la nevera
Desde28 Feb 2022Mensajes84 

Comemierdas del calvo en callcenter de Guayaquil a la nevera sin contemplaciones


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

ufff como les jode a los comunistas y a los prorusos ver como el pueblo Ucraniano renuncia a vivir de nuevo bajo el yugo del comunismo. 

Porque eso es lo que está pasando, quieren ser Europa y no Unión Sovietica, que como ya la han vivido saben que es miseria, hambre y muerte, menos para sus dirigentes, claro.


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> El dato más importante (y del que apenas se habla) lo dió el Español que sobrevivió. Dijo que todas las noches sonaba la alarma antiaérea y esa noche no sonó. O el sistema falló o los misiles eran indetectables. *La segunda opción es pavorosa*.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RNE-L21 mediante Tapatalk



Al parecer es la segunda opción.


----------



## volador (15 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Lo que no dice Rufián es que ERC TAMBIÉN estaba en ese gobierno que buscaba la ayuda del primo Zumosolsky.



Ahora todo se lavan las manos como Poncio Pilatos, porque saben que despues de Ucrania va Finlandia, Suecia, las Republicas Bálticas etc. y en ese momento a ver como defienden que estuvieron de cañas con PUTIN.

Ahora a apencar y ya veras cuando PUTIN se cobre los favores y empiece a salir mierda, ya veras cuando la FSB empiece a publicar videos.....alguno va directo a Guantánamo si pasar por Soto del Real.


----------



## kenny220 (15 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lo que dice Zelensky es que quiere que la guerra termine. Si eso es lo que están negociando con Rusia. está muy bien.
> 
> De momento Alemania se va a armar con aviones con capacidad ofensiva termonuclear. Algo que hace unos meses, era impensable.
> 
> ¡Ole por el listo del hijoPutin!



Alemania ya tiene esos aviones, tornado, y como están viejos y hay que retirar los hay que buscar sustituto.


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Qué hijoputas. Ahí son todos ucranianos y a esos sí les dicen que evacuen a pesar de estar lejos del frente.
> ¿Por qué no hicieron lo mismo en Jarkov y Mariupol?
> Ver archivo adjunto 984627
> I’ve



Puede ser que hayan detectado tropas rusas infiltradas desde Bielorrusia que intentan acercarse a Kiev por el sur…aún así raro ya es.


----------



## Xan Solo (15 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es una guerra civil provocada por enemigos externos.
> 
> Si se considera que ucranianos y rusos son gente irreconciliable de diferentes etnias.... ¿ qué podremos pensar de los millones de negros y moros que han metido en Europa ?



Interesante reflexión, pardiez...


----------



## Remequilox (15 Mar 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> El dato más importante (y del que apenas se habla) lo dió el Español que sobrevivió. Dijo que todas las noches sonaba la alarma antiaérea y esa noche no sonó. O el sistema falló o los misiles eran indetectables. La segunda opción es pavorosa.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RNE-L21 mediante Tapatalk



O quizás tal vez a lo mejor, los responsables de la defensa antiaérea fuesen lo que les dijesen a los rusos donde había que tirar pepinazos.
Hay muchos rumores que en el bando ucraniano hay una verdadera lucha de facciones, y puede ser perfectamente un golpe desde dentro, con misiles de fuera. 
En la guerra civil española ya estuvieron los de la República de guerra dentro de la guerra en Barcelona (Fets de maig)





Jornadas de Mayo de 1937 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## bangkoriano (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## volador (15 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Uuy, que piel mas fina. Mi querido Putin vale mas que cualquiera de vuestros tribunos vendidos al oro yanqui desde 1953. No sois NADA.



Y tu eres la hostia en bicicleta, no te jode.


----------



## Bartleby (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (15 Mar 2022)

volador dijo:


> Ahora todo se lavan las manos como Poncio Pilatos, p*orque saben que despues de Ucrania va Finlandia, Suecia, las Republicas Bálticas etc.* y en ese momento a ver como defienden que estuvieron de cañas con PUTIN.
> 
> Ahora a apencar y ya veras cuando PUTIN se cobre los favores y empiece a salir mierda, ya veras cuando la FSB empiece a publicar videos.....alguno va directo a Guantánamo si pasar por Soto del Real.



Anda, pásame esa mierda que fumas. Eso se llama la teoría del dominó, muy en boga en los circulos bastardos en los 60, basándose en esa mierda arrasaron Indochina, preocupados porque os ocupe PUTIN cuando llevais 70 años ocupados por los yanquis.


----------



## visaman (15 Mar 2022)

es curioso acaban de sacar la serie hijos de dune y los paralelismos Sardaucar-chechenos, putin -emperador, biden-baron harkonen, multiculturales-fremen, ministra de igualdad-bene geserit, curioso muy curioso

la especia digo el petroleo debe fluir


----------



## Cosmopolita (15 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Normal, bloquear las reservas en dólares a Rusia abre la puerta a bloqueárselas a cualquier país, ¿quién va a confiar en el dólar, que además lo están imprimiendo sin ningún control desde hace años?



Claro y € está respaldado en oro. Pekín se ha sumado a quantitive easing, (QE). Sólo en 2021 Banco Central de China introdujo casi 10 trillones de yuanes.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Mar 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> El dato más importante (y del que apenas se habla) lo dió el Español que sobrevivió. Dijo que todas las noches sonaba la alarma antiaérea y esa noche no sonó. O el sistema falló o los misiles eran indetectables. La segunda opción es pavorosa.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RNE-L21 mediante Tapatalk



La segunda, son misiles que. van por debajo de la traza del radar, aparte de tener una baja firma para los radares que usan los ucranianos o la OTAN en esa zona.


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Peineto (15 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Es más bien financiación privada. Soros.



Es decir ROTHSCHILD.


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

El ejército ruso ataca al ejército ucraniano cerca de Odessa

El ejército ruso ha lanzado un ataque con misiles contra el ejército ucraniano cerca del asentamiento de Myrnyy, cerca de Odessa.

t.me/anna_news/24851


----------



## Magick (15 Mar 2022)

Querrá decir el hijo de perra -desplegar MÁS misiles…

Tengo a menos de 100km. 75 de la base de Aviano más los 25 que sacaron de Turquía.
Que asco de anglosionistas…


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (15 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Pero si en este foro ese dron lleva destruidos 150 tanques, 300 camiones, 20 sistemas de misiles, 200 coches, ...



HOSTIA, QUÉ CASUALIDAD, LE HAN PUESTO EL MISMO NOMBRE QUE A LOS QUE COMPRÓ MARRUECOS...



Marruecos adquirirá 13 drones Bayraktar TB2 con capacidad de ataque


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

Lo que se fuma tu puta madre y mira que bien le vá.....GILIPOLLAS


----------



## visaman (15 Mar 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> En cuanto a lo de aumentar el PIB al menos hasta el 2%.....será para todos menos para Islandia, que vale que sean muy amigos de EEUU, pero no tiene sentido que obliguen a todos a tener un ejército....menos a Islandia. Eso si, luego si pasa algo hay que protegerlos, les sale la jugada redonda. Así ya te sale a cuenta estar en la Otan.



mientras no se gasten el dinero en crear ovejas y cabra suicidas, pero me da que sera comprar material de mierda aprecio de oro con un palasaca de libro


----------



## capitán almeida (15 Mar 2022)

Yo sospecho que el gaviotón es Pablo Montesinos, más cursi soltando el argumentario no puede ser


----------



## PutoNWO (15 Mar 2022)

Aquí tenéis para los que quieran el avatar anti Nwo


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## NEKRO (15 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ooojo!!! Que esto explica parte del nerviosismo usano!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya esta, es la razón por la que los saudis no le cogian el telefono a sleepy Joe


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

Zelenskyy ha nombrado al general de división Eduard Moskalov nuevo comandante de la operación de seguridad de Kiev en Donbás.

En 2016, Moskalyov habló en una entrevista con los medios de comunicación ucranianos sobre cómo los residentes de Donbass saludaban con odio a los participantes en la llamada ATO:

"Los lugareños nos entregaban entonces a menudo... Hubo momentos en los que, por ejemplo, cuando entramos en Debaltseve, la gente nos saludó muy mal. En toda mi vida nunca había visto tanto odio en los ojos. Cuando te miran, incluso te atraviesan los ojos de odio".

t.me/surf_noise1/8343


----------



## Charidemo (15 Mar 2022)

Se usa en para prospecciones de geología y asi. Lo más seguro es que los ladrones no supieran lo que era. Y es raro ya que tiene (o deberia) un control estricto. Si veis un etniano que brille mucho alejaos.


----------



## Roedr (15 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La segunda, son misiles que. van por debajo de la traza del radar, aparte de tener una baja firma para los radares que usan los ucranianos o la OTAN en esa zona.



eso no lo acabo de entender, USA controla los movimientos de los rusos desde arriba con sus AWACs, da igual la altura de los misiles


----------



## volador (15 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Anda, pásame esa mierda que fumas. Eso se llama la teoría del dominó, muy en boga en los circulos bastardos en los 60, basándose en esa mierda arrasaron Indochina, preocupados porque os ocupe PUTIN cuando llevais 70 años ocupados por los yanquis.



Solo tienes que escuchar lo que a dicho repetidamente PUTIN, LAVROV, la MILF esa de exteriores, los analistas en la TV RUS con mapas y líneas de avance incluidas, hasta los PROPUTIN del foro.

Que yo entiendo que queráis disimular pero es que PUTIN, repito PUTIN lo ha repetido varias veces.


----------



## visaman (15 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> En realidad es culpa de Franco.



si no lo hubieran sacado del escorial no estariamos asi y lo sabes


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Yo sospecho que el gaviotón es Pablo Montesinos, más cursi soltando el argumentario no puede ser



Y yo sospecho que tú eres un HDLGP....acierto?????payaso de mierda


----------



## capitán almeida (15 Mar 2022)

Un pechofrío periodista que se metió a politíco del pepé, más cursi y zangolotino no puede ser








Pablo Montesinos Aguayo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## NEKRO (15 Mar 2022)

Esa noticia, más la de intercambios en rublos-rupias apoyada en yuanes, mas la que que China y Rusia querian comerciar los contratos de gas y petroleo en euros y rublos, son la razón de toda esta guerra. USA esta desesperada.


----------



## paconan (15 Mar 2022)

Esto se debería investigar a fondo,depurar responsabilidades y que caiga el que tenga que caer

un dron filmó a pocos kilómetros al oeste de Kiev cómo un civil fue asesinado a tiros por soldados aparentemente rusos. 











Ukraine-Krieg: Drohnenvideo zeigt Erschießung von Zivilisten


Frontal-Recherchen zufolge schossen russische Einheiten gezielt auf Zivilisten in der Ukraine. Das zeigen exklusive Drohnenaufnahmen.




www.zdf.de


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

Lo siento, eres demasiado limitado para mí...No voy a perder más tiempo en leerte ni en responderte, excepto cuando pongas tus habituales estupideces y gilipolleces....GILIPOLLAS


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Mar 2022)

Según el Ministerio de los Ejércitos de Francia (no sospechoso de putinista, al menos sobre el papel), Rusia controla ya el 40-50% del territorio ucro al este del Dnieper, con todas las ciudades principales rodeadas y/o tomadas. El corazón industrial y poblacional ucro está en la mano de Putin.



https://www.defense.gouv.fr/ukraine-point-situation


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

Ver en exclusiva 

En la aldea de Kazachi, cerca de Kherson, la gente entrega voluntariamente las armas acumuladas a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas

"Entreguen sus armas a los militares y todo estará bien", dijo uno de los habitantes del pueblo.

La operación para garantizar la seguridad de la población local continúa en la región de Kherson. Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están instando a los residentes locales a entregar sus armas.

t.me/surf_noise1/8344


----------



## capitán almeida (15 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y yo sospecho que tú eres un HDLGP....acierto?????payaso de mierda



Mucho llamar hijo puta a la gente....dime de lo que presumes


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

Esa me las hace tu puta madre,que es una experta.....payaso de mierda......


----------



## PutoNWO (15 Mar 2022)

Estoy por sacar a todos los ignorados a ver cómo Rabian Bilis Nazi


----------



## Deitano (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Mucho llamar hijo puta a la gente....dime de lo que presumes



Que te vayas a la puta mierda......rata de cloaca....chupapollas.


----------



## PutoNWO (15 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Esto se debería investigar a fondo,depurar responsabilidades y que caiga el que tenga que caer
> 
> un dron filmó a pocos kilómetros al oeste de Kiev cómo un civil fue asesinado a tiros por soldados aparentemente rusos.
> 
> ...



Investigalo tú. idiota


----------



## capitán almeida (15 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Que te vayas a la puta mierda......rata de cloaca....chupapollas.



Yo también te quiero gaviotón


----------



## Mentefria2 (15 Mar 2022)

Deitano dijo:


>



Ya se confirmó que no es la versión joven de Fernando Tejero?


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> eso no lo acabo de entender, USA controla los movimientos de los rusos desde arriba con sus AWACs, da igual la altura de los misiles



Los rusos también tienen AWACs . Y una "guerra electronica" muy potente.


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Yo también te quiero gaviotón



Y yo cabron...


----------



## Roedr (15 Mar 2022)

Deitano dijo:


>



En serio?, yo esperaba que tuviera algún encuentro con algún checheno. Me parece fenomenal, la gente que mata por dinero sólo merece un destino.


----------



## capitán almeida (15 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y yo cabron...



Me consta Pablo me consta


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

Eres tonto evidente y por tanto sin interés alguno para el estudio de la tontería a la que nada puedes aportar....basura inmunda


----------



## paconan (15 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Investigalo tú. idiota



Ve tu doritowarrior ya que eres tan valiente con el teclado


----------



## Von Rudel (15 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El francotirador mercenario canadiense muere cerca de Mariupol
> 
> t.me/vicktop55/1738
> 
> _Foto en el enlace_




Joder como se va a meter en Maripol si estaba sitiada antes que viajara a Ucrania?


Joder con la puta propaganda de guerra de los dos bandos.


Que unos que los Rusos ya han tenido 100.000 bajas.


Otros llamando nazis a todo ucraniano que existe.


Joder, ni una neurona juntamos aqui.


----------



## Bartleby (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

Pedorro PP. Antes trabajo con Fedeguico


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Me consta Pablo me consta



Yo creo que no eres aún consciente de que eres un hijodelagrandísimaputa…….


----------



## Roedr (15 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los rusos también tienen AWACs . Y una "guerra electronica" muy potente.



La segunda parte no me la creo, porque sino tendrían cegados a todos los satélite espías UA. Y sobre que ello tengas sus AWACs no sé en que afecta a que los americanos no pudieran ver el ataque. Lo más probable es que si lo vieran, pero no pudieron bloquearlo porque los rusos hicieron un ataque de saturación.


----------



## Deitano (15 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Estamos viendo imágenes de combates espectaculares.


----------



## Rafl Eg (15 Mar 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Ya se confirmó que no es la versión joven de Fernando Tejero?



Parece una tia con pelo en la cara, como la trans-cantante aquella de eurovision, y esas cejitas semidepiladas..


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

*El ejército ruso controlará los territorios liberados de Ucrania

Los grupos móviles rusos protegerán las comunicaciones en los territorios liberados del ejército ucraniano.*

Pues eso, Santa Rita Rita Rita lo que se da...
Cada día las condiciones de paz para el Zelensky serán más duras... Un Pablo Fracasado en toda regla


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (15 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Manda huevos, qué patéticos


----------



## PutoNWO (15 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Ve tu doritowarrior ya que eres tan valiente con el teclado


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (15 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> O quizás tal vez a lo mejor, los responsables de la defensa antiaérea fuesen lo que les dijesen a los rusos donde había que tirar pepinazos.
> Hay muchos rumores que en el bando ucraniano hay una verdadera lucha de facciones, y puede ser perfectamente un golpe desde dentro, con misiles de fuera.
> En la guerra civil española ya estuvieron los de la República de guerra dentro de la guerra en Barcelona (Fets de maig)
> 
> ...




Mas sencillo que todo eso ... 

Están reclutando mercenarios ... sin control ninguno ,es de pura lógica que Putin haya metido agentes de su KGB particular. 

Vamos que al no ser un ejercito regular , encima reclutados ... es muy fácil meter espías.

...


----------



## NEKRO (15 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Jajajaja
> 
> *Rusia ha impuesto sanciones personales contra el presidente estadounidense Biden, comunicó el Ministerio de Exteriores de Rusia*



Le van a quitar la pasta de Hunter Biden, posiblemente la familia sean los dueños de muchas propiedades en Ucrania y muchas cuentas bancarias.


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## NPI (15 Mar 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> en Europa con el covid se respiraba LI BER TAD !!
> 
> 
> GABALLEROOOO LE VOY A PROPONER PAR SANCION GABALLERO!!
> ...



@NoRTH parece que se han ovidado en 2022, lo que ocurría en 2020/2021.


----------



## delhierro (15 Mar 2022)

Pacifista español, sancionado por la policía por pedir frenar el "genocidio" en Donbás


Pedir frenar el genocidio en Donbás constituye una infracción en España, cuyas autoridades, ante el conflicto de Ucrania, desnudaron su cara "totalitaria". Lo denunció a Sputnik el español Miguel, estudiante de Relaciones Internacionales...




mundo.sputniknews.com





Las "democracias", lo son cuando gritas lo mismo que la TV. Si gritas otra cosa, el tema cambia bastante.


----------



## visaman (15 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> El adiós al dólar acelera su andadura, una grave noticia para los Estados Unidos
> 
> *Arabia Saudí está en conversaciones para fijar el precio de sus ventas de petróleo a China en yuanes – Fuentes – WSJ*
> 17:41 || 15/03/2022



en base a que informaciones lo haran?esa es la pregunta clave


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

Encima eres un HP consentido.......


----------



## Roedr (15 Mar 2022)

Deitano dijo:


>



Dónde está Walli?


----------



## Coronel Abdullah (15 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



¿Ya no es suficiente con rendir pleitesía a BLM?


----------



## Kholl (15 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Y si no esta vacunado, combo-breaker!


----------



## paconan (15 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 984654
> Ver archivo adjunto 984655
> Ver archivo adjunto 984657



Desde4 Mar 2022Mensajes288 
otro comemierdas del calvo que va a la nevera
Apesta a multi 4mojon


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> La segunda parte no me la creo, porque sino tendrían cegados a todos los satélite espías UA. Y sobre que ello tengas sus AWACs no sé en que afecta a que los americanos no pudieran ver el ataque. Lo más probable es que si lo vieran, pero no pudieron bloquearlo porque los rusos hicieron un ataque de saturación.



Quien te ha dicho que no los ciegan cuando les interesa. Los satélites ven lo que no importa que vean. Cuando si importa se les acaba la vida útil, se convierten en más chatarra en el espacio.


----------



## Yomateix (15 Mar 2022)

Te ha faltado entrecomillar nuestros "amigos" (aunque está muy claro a lo que te referías y estoy de acuerdo) EEUU lo último que considera a España es aliado suyo y eso que Pedrito Sánchez no puede hacer más el ridículo humillandose delante de Biden para intentar salir en la foto con el. A EEUU ni le importa España ni Europa. Y la enésima prueba es esta guerra en la que está intentando meter a Europa como sea.

De otros paises que estaban mucho peor que España no decía nada.

*Estados Unidos pide a sus ciudadanos no viajar a España y Gibraltar por los casos de Covid-19

EE. UU. apuesta por Marruecos y margina a España*
La *Administración Trump no contó con el Gobierno de España *a la hora de dar el reconocimiento a Marruecos, ni lo ha hecho después con la llegada del Biden al poder. Al contrario, las relaciones entre el Gobierno de Pedro Sánchez y la Administración Biden están atascadas. En una ruptura con la tradición de los últimos presidentes, y al contrario que ha ocurrido con el resto de potencias europeas y con otros países de peso muy inferior al de España, el presidente de EE.UU. no ha llamado todavía por teléfono para una conversación formal con Sánchez. En la reunión de la OTAN del mes pasado en Bruselas, Sánchez no pudo obtener un encuentro formal con Biden .


----------



## Charidemo (15 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Esto se debería investigar a fondo,depurar responsabilidades y que caiga el que tenga que caer
> 
> un dron filmó a pocos kilómetros al oeste de Kiev cómo un civil fue asesinado a tiros por soldados aparentemente rusos.
> 
> ...



Hay que ver como a los alemanes se les llena la boca al decir Panzer.


----------



## PutoNWO (15 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Desde4 Mar 2022Mensajes288
> otro comemierdas del calvo que va a la nevera
> Apesta a multi 4mojon


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Fuerzas especiales están limpiando la base y los cuarteles de la brigada de artillería 406 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Entre los artículos encontrados se encuentran medallas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania por su participación en la ATO en el Donbass.


----------



## Zhukov (15 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Otros llamando nazis a todo ucraniano que existe.



Al respecto, circula esto por Telegram, un nazi ucraniano en la tele, hoy, mi mujer me lo había comentado de pasada pero no lo había visto en detalle.

*Me adhiero a la doctrina Adolf Eichmann, y haré todo lo que depende de mí para que usted y sus hijos nunca vivan en esta tierra " -* Fakhrudin Sharafmal, presentador del canal de televisión ucraniano 24:

"Sé que como periodista, tengo que ser objetivo, tengo que ser equilibrado, para darles información con un corazón frío, pero, a decir verdad, es muy difícil aferrarme ahora, especialmente en este momento, y como nos llaman nazis, fascistas, etc. en Rusia, me permitiré citar las palabras de Adolf Eichmann, quien dijo que para hacerlo, al matar a sus padres, los niños crecerán y se vengarán. Al matar niños, nunca crecerán y la nación desaparecerá. Las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania no pueden destruir a los niños rusos, porque esto está prohibido por las reglas de la guerra, y está prohibido por varios convenios, incluido el Convenio de Ginebra. Pero no soy de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Y cuando tenga la oportunidad de lidiar con los rusos, definitivamente lo haré. Ya que me llamas nazi, me adhiero a la doctrina Adolf Eichmann, y haré todo lo que esté en mi poder para asegurarme de que tú y tus hijos nunca vivirán en esta tierra. Para que puedas sentir lo que es cuando mueren civiles inocentes, para que puedas sentir todo el dolor y el sufrimiento cuando dices: "no empezamos la guerra, todo fue Putin, no queríamos esta guerra."Nosotros tampoco la queríamos. Pero deben entender que se trata de la victoria del pueblo ucraniano, no de la paz. Tenemos que ganar. Y si tenemos que cortar a todas sus familias para hacer eso, seré uno de los primeros en hacerlo. Gloria a la nación! Y esperamos que una nación como Rusia y los rusos nunca más se quede en esta tierra. Porque son unos monstruos que están destruyendo esta tierra. Si los ucranianos tienen la oportunidad, que ahora, en principio, están haciendo, destruir, cortar, matar, estrangular a los moscovitas. Y espero que todos contribuyan y maten al menos a un moscovita"

https quitar espacio ://t.me/OpenUkraine/9165
Telegrama
Ukraine Ucrania Abierta
Ukraine ️ CHILDREN ️ ️ ️ LOS NIÑOS RUSOS DEBEN SER ELIMINADOS Y EL PUEBLO RUSO DEBE SER DESTRUIDO: Ucrania, Canal 24, presentador de TELEVISIÓN llama en vivo por el genocidio de los rusos

Todo lo que necesita saber sobre el motivo de la operación especial para desnazificar Ucrania


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

Zelenski no ha metido a Ucrania en nada, los ha invadido el monstruo ruso comunista, como hace 50 y tantos años a la Alemania oriental y luego a Polonia o Hungría.


----------



## paconan (15 Mar 2022)

Sin confirmar

*Barcos rusos bombardearon el área de Bazaryanka, Levedivka y Tuzly en la región de Odesa*









Russian ships shelled area of Bazaryanka, Levedivka and Tuzly in Odesa region Odesa - Ukraine Interactive map - Ukraine Latest news on live map - liveuamap.com


Russian ships shelled area of Bazaryanka, Levedivka and Tuzly in Odesa region. Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news and information site dedicated to factual reporting of a variety of important topics including conflicts, human rights issues, protests...




liveuamap.com


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (15 Mar 2022)

La OTAN confirma una cumbre extraordinaria de líderes con Biden el 24 de marzo


La OTAN ha confirmado este martes una cumbre extraordinaria de líderes con la participación del...




www.europapress.es




*La OTAN confirma una cumbre extraordinaria de líderes con Biden el 24 de marzo*

BRUSELAS, 15 Mar. (EUROPA PRESS) -

La OTAN ha confirmado este martes una cumbre extraordinaria de líderes con la participación del presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, el próximo 24 de marzo en Bruselas.

*La cita ha sido convocada el mismo día que los líderes de los Veintisiete se reúnen en el Consejo Europeo, al que también acudirá Biden*, y servirá para hacer seguimiento a la guerra en Ucrania, después de los encuentros a nivel de ministros de Exteriores y de Defensa de la Alianza Atlántica desde principios de marzo.

"Convoco una cumbre extraordinaria el próximo 24 de marzo en la sede de la OTAN. Abordaremos la invasión rusa de Ucrania, nuestro apoyo a Ucrania y cómo fortalecer la disuasión y defensa de la OTAN", ha señalado el secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, en un mensaje en redes sociales.

La reunión supondrá un paso más en la coordinación entre Estados Unidos, Canadá y Reino Unido con los socios europeos "en un momento crítico", ha apuntado el político noruego.

Desde el inicio de la ofensiva rusa, la OTAN ha celebrado la unidad de los aliados en la respuesta a Rusia y el apoyo a Ucrania, incluido el envío de armas, al que se ha sumado por primera vez la UE a través del Mecanismo Europeo de Paz.

Por contra, las grietas se han abierto en torno al envío de cazas de combate, una opción que ha sopesado en las últimas semanas Polonia, que llegó a anunciar su intención de donar 28 cazas soviéticos a Ucrania a cambio de nuevos F16 estadounidense. Finalmente, Washington descartó el plan alegando temores en la OTAN sobre la implicación en la guerra de Ucrania, pese a haber indicado su predisposición días antes.


----------



## amcxxl (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## PutoNWO (15 Mar 2022)

Me encanta ver lágrimas Nazis en este foro, en este hilo


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

Mejor a tu puta madre,desaparecida en combate....


----------



## Salamandra (15 Mar 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> Mas sencillo que todo eso ...
> 
> Están reclutando mercenarios ... sin control ninguno ,es de pura lógica que Putin haya metido agentes de su KGB particular.
> 
> ...



Considerando donde andaba no sé si necesitaban esa orden para quitarle las propiedades. Me da, me da, que algo tendría que ver con ese gas que volvía desde la UE hacia Ucrania. Esas cosas sin complicidades en los gobiernos no se pueden hacer.

Diría que con un juicio no trucado debiera bastar, pero oye que yo no se nada.


----------



## paconan (15 Mar 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Hay que ver como a los alemanes se les llena la boca al decir Panzer.



Panzer en alemán es vehículo de combate blindado


----------



## raptors (15 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Otro que va a la nevera
> Desde28 Feb 2022Mensajes84
> 
> Comemierdas del calvo en callcenter de Guayaquil a la nevera sin contemplaciones



Ja ja ja gracias me evitas gastar un lugar del ignore a pndjetes como tu comprenderas... Ladren perros..!!! es signo de que se avanza...!!


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Roedr (15 Mar 2022)

Hay que preguntar a los chechenos. 

Los mercenarios son asquerosos, pero es que además están demostrando ser unos inútiles sino tienen a la aviación USA detrás para hacer tiro al pato cuando se encuentran con un problema. Me descubro ante los soldados rusos.


----------



## visaman (15 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



la bene gesserit de la foto da miedito


----------



## capitán almeida (15 Mar 2022)

Soy gaviotón un majagranzas zangolotino y este signo me identifica


----------



## Von Rudel (15 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Esto se debería investigar a fondo,depurar responsabilidades y que caiga el que tenga que caer
> 
> un dron filmó a pocos kilómetros al oeste de Kiev cómo un civil fue asesinado a tiros por soldados aparentemente rusos.
> 
> ...



Propaganda de guerra, esa mierda esta muy mal filmada. Si se cae como en las pelis para no hacerse daño poniendo las rodillas y despues tumbandose para estar mas comodo. Y sale del coche y en vez de ir a la parte de atras de este y por su lado para rendirse, se va al lado contrario y por la parte delantera del coche.

Por no decir que después de registrar el coche por mucho tiempo, segun parece en el video, después lo mueven Y maravillosamente no existe un solo charco de sangre cuando lo arrastar, tras parecer que se queda en el suelo unos cuantos minutos debería aparecer un charco de sangre muy grande

Aqui se ve a Ceacescu fusilado


Se ve que los cuerpos quedan de cualquier manera, no se caen como en Hollywood. Y queda un buen charco de sangre.

Un Fake como un mundo del ejercito Ucraniano.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (15 Mar 2022)

*Al borde de la guerra NUCLEAR: el ex jefe de la RAF advierte que el mundo podría estar a solo "unos pocos pasos" del uso de armas atómicas mientras Putin lucha cada vez más desesperado por ganar su guerra en Ucrania*

La guerra nuclear 'ya no es impensable' y las armas atómicas 'podrían' usarse mientras continúa la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Rusia, advirtió hoy un exjefe militar. El mariscal del aire Edward Stringer (izquierda) dijo que Vladimir Putin (abajo a la derecha) sancionar el despliegue de armas nucleares estaba "en el ámbito de la posibilidad" y "a sólo unos pasos de distancia". Agregó que esta era una "perspectiva bastante aterradora" y que "claramente pesaría en la mente de aquellos que están haciendo todos los cálculos políticos".


----------



## pirivi-parava (15 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Pero le tendrá que negar tres veces antes de que el gallo cante o como lo hacemos?


----------



## Howitzer (15 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Panzer en alemán es vehículo de combate blindado



Panzer es coraza. 
Tanque si no recuerdo mal es panzerkampfwagen


----------



## Roedr (15 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Que ascazo de rusofobia. Parecen judíos perseguidos por nazis.


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Dicen que Wali finalmente está muerto

OJO (fake?) que aquí ya hemos matado 17 generales rusos, 4 chechenos y Putin padece más enfermedades que el Sr Burns


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (15 Mar 2022)

A mí entender esto es como Siria pero más técnico. Ya sabemos quién ganó, así que no entiendo que se quiera volver a repetir por los que perdieron.

Guerra de mercenarios sanguinarios, pagados y fuertemente armados contra ejércitos profesionales con servicios secretos de primer nivel.

Por cierto, esto queda confirmado con que los programas de salseo están quitando la guerra de Ucrania, están con la violencia de género y demás...basura!!!


----------



## Homero+10 (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Que se hubiese vacunado....oh wait


----------



## Roedr (15 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Al borde de la guerra NUCLEAR: el ex jefe de la RAF advierte que el mundo podría estar a solo "unos pocos pasos" del uso de armas atómicas mientras Putin lucha cada vez más desesperado por ganar su guerra en Ucrania*
> 
> La guerra nuclear 'ya no es impensable' y las armas atómicas 'podrían' usarse mientras continúa la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Rusia, advirtió hoy un exjefe militar. El mariscal del aire Edward Stringer (izquierda) dijo que Vladimir Putin (abajo a la derecha) sancionar el despliegue de armas nucleares estaba "en el ámbito de la posibilidad" y "a sólo unos pasos de distancia". Agregó que esta era una "perspectiva bastante aterradora" y que "claramente pesaría en la mente de aquellos que están haciendo todos los cálculos políticos".



Pues si piensa eso que sea coherente y aconseje a su gobierno que deje de dar pasos para llegar a esa situación.


----------



## capitán almeida (15 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Dicen que Wali finalmente está muerto
> 
> OJO (fake?) que aquí ya hemos matado 17 generales rusos, 4 chechenos y Putin padece más enfermedades que el Sr Burns
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 984675



20 minutos? Bueno si cobraba por horas caro no le salió a los ukros


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

Los ucranianos saben lo que es ser libre o estar sometido


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (15 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Hay que preguntar a los chechenos.
> 
> Los mercenarios son asquerosos, pero es que además están demostrando ser unos inútiles sino tienen a la aviación USA detrás para hacer tiro al pato cuando se encuentran con un problema. Me descubro ante los soldados rusos.



Los mercenarios son como los autónomos en la guerra.

No les cubre nada ni nadie .


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

Eres tonto o se te fue la luz en la incubadora, verdad?


----------



## crocodile (15 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Puros nazis de mierda, piratas anglos


----------



## Von Rudel (15 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Al respecto, circula esto por Telegram, un nazi ucraniano en la tele, hoy, mi mujer me lo había comentado de pasada pero no lo había visto en detalle.
> 
> *Me adhiero a la doctrina Adolf Eichmann, y haré todo lo que depende de mí para que usted y sus hijos nunca vivan en esta tierra " -* Fakhrudin Sharafmal, presentador del canal de televisión ucraniano 24:
> 
> ...




Lo siento Zhukov pero ese presentador con ese nombre no existe. Es una Fake news


Los Ucranianos no existen nazis salvo unos cuantos batallones nazis.


Al igual que el Ejercito Ruso no es una horda mongol aunque existan asiaticos en su ejercito.


----------



## paconan (15 Mar 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> Panzer es coraza.
> Tanque si no recuerdo mal es panzerkampfwagen



forma abreviada de _*Panzerkampfwagen*_, palabra alemana que significa "vehículo de combate blindado"


----------



## capitán almeida (15 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los ucranianos saben lo que es ser libre o estar sometido



Aserto y asevero sacando el dedo


----------



## Homero+10 (15 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>


----------



## Roedr (15 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Dicen que Wali finalmente está muerto
> 
> OJO (fake?) que aquí ya hemos matado 17 generales rusos, 4 chechenos y Putin padece más enfermedades que el Sr Burns
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 984675



sí, a mí también me está empezando a oler a Fake. ¿Que coño pintaba en Mariupol?. Lo normal es que se quede en Kiev.


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

Se nota que tus padres son hermanos….subnormal profundo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Un mercenario británico que se unió a la Legión de Defensa Territorial se queja de las enormes pérdidas entre británicos y estadounidenses como resultado del ataque a su base, así como de la actitud de los ucranianos hacia ellos: querían enviarlo a Kiev con sólo 10 rondas de munición. Como resultado, él y sus camaradas regresaron a Polonia aunque no sin problemas en la frontera.

t.me/intelslava/22446


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (15 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> La OTAN confirma una cumbre extraordinaria de líderes con Biden el 24 de marzo
> 
> 
> La OTAN ha confirmado este martes una cumbre extraordinaria de líderes con la participación del...
> ...



Orden del día de la cumbre:

Primer punto: rendir pleitesía a Biden y a USA.
Segundo punto: enviar más armas a Ucrania para "pacificarla" y así luego los países OTAN se tendrán que rearmar comprando a USA.
Tercer punto: rendir pleitesía a Biden y a USA otra vez.
Cuarto punto: pasar lista de quién no ha rendido pleitesía a Biden y a USA.
Quinto punto: que nadie se salga del guión marcado por Biden y USA.


----------



## Roedr (15 Mar 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> Los mercenarios son como los autónomos en la guerra.
> 
> No les cubre nada ni nadie .



que va, mira los Blackwaters...


----------



## Bartleby (15 Mar 2022)

Esto es lo que pasa cuando la generación que conoció la guerra, con todo lo que ello significa: los bombardeos, esconderte en refugios, cañonazos, disparos de ametralladora, etc... han desaparecido ya porque han muerto. En 2022, quienes fueron testigos de ello y lo vivieron en primera persona ya no están con nosotros, eran los abuelos de los que hoy son cuarentones y cincuentones. Seguro que no hablarían con la alegría que habla este "experto"


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (15 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Un mercenario británico que se unió a la Legión de Defensa Territorial de Georgia se queja de las enormes pérdidas entre británicos y estadounidenses como resultado del ataque a su base, así como de la actitud de los ucranianos hacia ellos: querían enviarlo a Kiev con sólo 10 rondas de munición. Como resultado, él y sus camaradas regresaron a Polonia aunque no sin problemas en la frontera.
> 
> t.me/intelslava/22446



Actuaron como putas. Encima poniendo la cama. Y además acabaron apalizados, escupidos, meados y cagados. y bastante que salieron vivos.


----------



## Kreonte (15 Mar 2022)

Nivelazo el que os estáis gastando en la última hora. En las 3000 viviendas estarían orgullosos.


----------



## PutoNWO (15 Mar 2022)

#walliReturns


----------



## capitán almeida (15 Mar 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Orden del día de la cumbre:
> 
> Primer punto: rendir pleitesía a Biden y a USA.
> Segundo punto: enviar más armas a Ucrania para "pacificarla" y así luego los países OTAN se tendrán que rearmar comprando a USA.
> ...



Sexto punto: que gaviotón emita una sentencia marco aureliana sacando el dedo para mayor gloria del imperio.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Sin confirmar
> 
> *Barcos rusos bombardearon el área de Bazaryanka, Levedivka y Tuzly en la región de Odesa*
> 
> ...



Al sur de Zatoka, ese mi zona para desembarco, pero antes deben atacar el aeropuerto de Izmail más al sur


----------



## Roedr (15 Mar 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Orden del día de la cumbre:
> 
> Primer punto: rendir pleitesía a Biden y a USA.
> Segundo punto: enviar más armas a Ucrania para "pacificarla" y así luego los países OTAN se tendrán que rearmar comprando a USA.
> ...



Sexto punto: comprar muchas armas USA


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

El hijoPutin es como la mafia. Te ofrece un acuerdo ("una oferta que no puedes rechazar") que es un evidente desagravio para tus intereses. 

Si aceptas, sales perdiendo. Y si no aceptas también. Te invade. Es un mafioso japuta.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (15 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Se dan cuenta de la dinámica en la que están metiendose? Se dan cuenta de que esto va en contra de todos los presuntos valores que están negro sobre blanco en todas las constituciones europeas?


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Eso es un completa chorrada el estrecho de gibraltar, como el de Estambul son estrechos naturales por lo que eso es imposible de cerrar, otra cosa es un canal artificial. Si lo que vienes a decir que lo pueden cerrar a pepinazos, a pepinazos se abrira...............



Si no es un pais ribereño, se le podria negar la entrada a un buque de guerra, que pinta la 6ª Flota norteamericana en el Mediterraneo ???, las normas no solo las pueden poner ellos, si la ONU no funciona, montamos una nueva Sociedad de Naciones, el mundo evoluciona, no se quedara inmovil, plantado ante los anglocabrones y sus derechos a veto-putear al projimo.


----------



## Hal8995 (15 Mar 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> Acabaramos.



Zelenski : " Lo entendemos , somos gente razonable ..."

Yo añadiría....solo que nos cuesta empezar a razonar y solo lo lo hacemos después de recibir y enviar miles de pepinazos, solo cuando hay 45.000 muertos ( incluidos los 14.000 de los 8 años del Donbass ) y cuando he ordenado que se inmolen en Mariupol y que no se rindan.

De hecho después de todo eso y estar perdiendo la guerra ahora es cuando voy a empezar a razonar y a ver si me creen que vaya a cumplir un acuerdo.

Si no razono en una semana ya no habrá asunto sobre el que razonar. Así que de acuerdo con mis colaboradores he decidido aplicar lo que me ordena Biden, dí que colaboras y gana tiempo que te llegarán más armas. Lo importante es alargar el conflicto tipo Siria.Solo espero que mis guardaespaldas no me peguen un tiro y pueda disfrutar de mi fortuna en Londres o Lausana.

He recibido garantías de Biden sobre los refugiados. Kamala q está de gira hablará sobre esto.


----------



## PutoNWO (15 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Actuaron como putas. Encima poniendo la cama. Y además acabaron apalizados, escupidos, meados y cagados. y bastante que salieron vivos.



Bueno los de la base heridos no tuvieron tanta suerte. Los iban rematando en la cabeza los Nanzis Otanistas para que no sean interrogados por Rusia


----------



## Von Rudel (15 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Esto es lo que pasa cuando la generación que conoció la guerra, con todo lo que ello significa: los bombardeos, esconderte en refugios, cañonazos, disparos de ametralladora, etc... han desaparecido ya porque han muerto. En 2022, quienes fueron testigos de ello y lo vivieron en primera persona ya no están con nosotros, eran los abuelos de los que hoy son cuarentones y cincuentones. Seguro que no hablarían con la alegría que habla este "experto"



Ostia puta... menuda mentalidad.


Con esas mismas los pepinos hubieran volado en la crisis de Cuba


----------



## visaman (15 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> La OTAN confirma una cumbre extraordinaria de líderes con Biden el 24 de marzo
> 
> 
> La OTAN ha confirmado este martes una cumbre extraordinaria de líderes con la participación del...
> ...



jodido dia numerologicamente hablando ideal apra declarar guerras mundiales


----------



## Charidemo (15 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Panzer en alemán es vehículo de combate blindado



No si eso lo sé, es que parece que esa palabra reverberación de un modo especial en las cuerdas vocales de un alemán.


----------



## Zhukov (15 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Lo siento Zhukov pero ese presentador con ese nombre no existe. Es una Fake news



Pues qué quieres que te diga, si no es este, es otro. No olvidamos al friki pelirrojo con barbas y gafas que decía en 2014 en Hromadske TV que el territorio de Donbass era un recurso a exprimir y sobraban millones de personas en ese territorio y había que exterminarlos.

O Yarosh llamando a pasar a cuchillo a los de Crimea. Está todo grabado en vídeo para la posteridad y los juicios por genocidio.

Si te pones a repasar videotecas y hemerotecas te salen declaraciones así a paladas de todo tipo de políticos y periodistas, de Turchinov y Poroshenko para abajo.

Cojones, que el problema no son cuatro gatos de los batallones nazis, es una enfermedad mental nazional. Habla con el ucraniano promedio y yo he conocido unos cuantos aquí en Madrid, de mi barrio y de encontrármelos en trabajos y todos repetían lo mismo, que los de Donbass eran chusma a la que había que exterminar y cosas peores.

Todos ucranianos del Oeste por supuesto, y un tártaro de Crimea que no sabía ni por dónde le daba el aire pero repetía todos los mantras de la propaganda ucraniana.


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Evangelion (15 Mar 2022)

Todo lo que huela a ruso va a ser apestado, desde un deportista hasta un barril de petroleo, la guerra la ganarán pero la postguerra va a ser salvaje.


----------



## loveisintheair (15 Mar 2022)

Deitano dijo:


>



¿Pero es trans? Porque parece una tía con barba.


----------



## dabuti (15 Mar 2022)

COVIDIOTISMO más FOLLUKRONISMO.

Menuda mezcla.

INVASIÓN RUSA CULPABLE DE AUMENTO DEL COVID EN UCRANIA.









Las autoridades sanitarias advierten de que habrá un aumento de contagios de COVID-19 en Ucrania por la invasión rusa


Se producirán más contagios de COVID-19 y de otras enfermedades infecciosas en Ucrania debido a la invasión rusa. <a href="https://edition.cnn.com/europe/live-news/ukraine-russia-putin-news-03-15-22/h_b3612ecef7fe7213aceaf50dffc2a5bc" data-mrf-recirculation="links-noticia">Así lo ha confirmado...




www.eldiario.es


----------



## PutoNWO (15 Mar 2022)

Alguien ha pensando que si cercan Kiev los camellos no tienen para surtir a su líder?


----------



## PutoNWO (15 Mar 2022)

loveisintheair dijo:


> ¿Pero es trans? Porque parece una tía con barba.



Solo es metrosexual


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

Tú ya eras tontorron antes de nacer.....rata


----------



## capitán almeida (15 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Pues qué quieres que te diga, si no es este, es otro. No olvidamos al friki pelirrojo con barbas y gafas que decía en 2014 que Donetsk era un recurso y sobraban millones de personas en ese territorio y había que exterminarlos.
> 
> O Yarosh llamando a pasar a cuchillo a los de Crimea. está todo grabado en vídeo para la posteridad y los juicios por genocidio.
> 
> Cojones, que el problema no son cuatro gatos de los batallones nazis, es una enfermedad mental nazional. Habla con el ucraniano promedio y yo he conocido unos cuantos aquí en Madrid, de mi barrio y de encontrármelos en trabajos y todos repetían lo mismo, que los de Donbass eran chusma a la que había que exterminar y cosas peores.



Por cierto que se sabe de Yarosh? No ha dado la cara desde que el Zorro entró en Ucrania


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (15 Mar 2022)

loveisintheair dijo:


> ¿Pero es trans? Porque parece una tía con barba.



Es Conchita Wurst, alias fantasma de Kiev.


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



El rechazar a Putin es la nueva vacuna


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

Según nuestros artilleros, que están recibiendo fuego de las AFU y de los Batallones Nacionales, hay una unidad de artillería en servicio que ronda constantemente por el otro lado, con un sistema de contrabatería estadounidense que les favorece. Por eso, nuestra gente maniobra todo el tiempo. No me sorprendería que los operadores de este sistema hablaran inglés.

Más detalles pronto en el sitio web de KP.

t.me/anna_news/24853


----------



## spica (15 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Un mercenario británico que se unió a la Legión de Defensa Territorial se queja de las enormes pérdidas entre británicos y estadounidenses como resultado del ataque a su base, así como de la actitud de los ucranianos hacia ellos: querían enviarlo a Kiev con sólo 10 rondas de munición. Como resultado, él y sus camaradas regresaron a Polonia aunque no sin problemas en la frontera.



Vamos que les iban a poner como sacos terreros.
Que les den mucho por el culo.

Rondas es una mala traducion del ingles, son 10 cartuchos, balas en lenguaje de la calle.


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (15 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Todo lo que huela a ruso va a ser apestado, desde un deportista hasta un barril de petroleo, la guerra la ganarán pero la postguerra va a ser salvaje.



Amén.


----------



## Von Rudel (15 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Pues qué quieres que te diga, si no es este, es otro. No olvidamos al friki pelirrojo con barbas y gafas que decía en 2014 en Hromadske TV que Donetsk era un recurso y sobraban millones de personas en ese territorio y había que exterminarlos.
> 
> O Yarosh llamando a pasar a cuchillo a los de Crimea. está todo grabado en vídeo para la posteridad y los juicios por genocidio.
> 
> ...




Bueno en España no andamos muy desencaminados.


Lo mejor es que el país se escinda en dos, la parte Ucraniana y otra Rusa.


La parte Ucraniana que sea una Finlandia neutral y la otra que quede en la parte Rusa.


Pero en occidente existe gente que da asco y hace propaganda de guerra asquerosa .


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Amén.



Hasta ahora nunca se ha preguntado a los deportistas si apoyan al presidente de su país, una determinada decisión del mismo o su ideología en general. Qué tiempos nos esperan si seguimos con esta tendencia.


----------



## Fígaro (15 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si no es un pais ribereño, se le podria negar la entrada a un buque de guerra, que pinta la 6ª Flota norteamericana en el Mediterraneo ???, las normas no solo las pueden poner ellos, si la ONU no funciona, montamos una nueva Sociedad de Naciones, el mundo evoluciona, no se quedara inmovil, plantado ante los anglocabrones y sus derechos a veto-putear al projimo.





Ahora dilo sin llorar. 

Y pide a mami que te traiga el colacaíto ya.


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

MARIUPOL. EL ASALTO A LA CIUDAD. AHORA ESTÁN DANDO ESTADÍSTICAS COMPARATIVAS CON GROZNY.

Dicen que durante la última operación de liberación de Grozny había 5.000 combatientes en la ciudad. Pero yo mismo lo escuché en el 99 del comandante del OGRF, el general Kazantsev: 25.000 combatientes.

Bien, estos son detalles. Hoy, en la gran Mariupol, observo un asalto completamente diferente. En 1994-95, 1999-2000 dondequiera que escupas hay un tanque o un soldado. Pero en Mariupol hay 10 veces menos gente asaltando la ciudad. Los nuestros lo están tomando por asalto.

¡¡¡Y esto es SUPER!!! El cuartel general no opera con brigadas o divisiones, sino con compañías de batallón. ¡¡¡Hemos aprendido!!!

¡Hombres, aguantad! Te apoyo, ¡estoy seguro de ti!

t.me/anna_news/24852


----------



## visaman (15 Mar 2022)

se ha incrementado el numero de ucranianas en el pasion?


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

Resultados de la operación especial para la noche del 15 de marzo en el mapa

t.me/sashakots/29933

_Mapa en el enlace_


----------



## [IΞI] (15 Mar 2022)

Murió haciendo lo que más le gustaba... el gilipollas

lololololol 20 minutos duró jajajajajajaja

Tú y yo hubiéramos rascado más broder xDDDDDD

Putin pasa de Europa vete a por Canadá que no tienen media hostia


----------



## Fígaro (15 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hasta ahora nunca se ha preguntado a los deportistas si apoyan al presidente de su país, una determinada decisión del mismo o su ideología en general. Qué tiempos nos esperan si seguimos con esta tendencia.



Es lo que tiene decidir por tu país, los macarras no piensan en las consecuencias y fíjate lo que consiguen con ello.

Putin es un macarra, que sus súbditos le pidan cuentas o le depongan.

Totalmente de acuerdo con la rusofobia.


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Ahora dilo sin llorar.
> 
> Y pide a mami que te traiga el colacaíto ya.



Yo ya estoy merendado y cenado al mismo tiempo !!!.


----------



## ussser (15 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sexto punto: comprar muchas armas USA



Séptimo punto: cambiar pañal a la momia.


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

Tiene toda la pinta de que después de las conversaciones de ayer chinos y americanos se han entendido y aplazan el enfrentamiento para mejor ocasión, quien no parece que vaya a salir de esta es el hijoPutin, por prestarse a hacer el trabajo sucio para los chinos y no cobrar por adelantado.


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

El pueblo liberado de Donskoye. DNR. Por primera vez en 8 años, se pueden hacer fotos en el monumento a la Segunda Guerra Mundial sin miedo a los problemas

t.me/sashakots/29930


----------



## Bartleby (15 Mar 2022)

Estos son los que quieren la tercera guerra mundial. Ellos dan por hecho que no irán


----------



## Remequilox (15 Mar 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> Mas sencillo que todo eso ...
> 
> Están reclutando mercenarios ... sin control ninguno ,es de pura lógica que Putin haya metido agentes de su KGB particular.
> 
> ...



Esa es mi primera hipótesis. Contratas 20.000 profesionales de hacer cosas malas por dinero, y vete a saber quien se mete ahí. Y claro, si la cosa es por dinero, si te pagan dos o tres veces, mejor.
Pero el hecho ese que mencionan de que no sonase la alarma antiaérea, o alguna maravilla técnica, o simple complicidad con los responsables de defensa antiaérea.
No se, pero eres soldado ucraniano y te dicen que a ti te van a pagar 100.000 grivnas al mes (o sea, 100.000 cagarros pinchados en un palo), mientras que todos esos "voluntarios profesionales internacionales" se llevan hasta 2.000 € o $ diarios......


----------



## Von Rudel (15 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



La estrella parece que coincide aunque me parece extraño que le taparan la cara, y existe una parte, la que da a la cara censurada, que parece hecho por ordenador.

Me inclino a que es un fake.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (15 Mar 2022)

Wali..ahora sobrevive como..Fermín Trujillo pícaro de playa.


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

Durísimas sanciones, dicen. 

Hasta que vengan los ejpertos a dar una explicación convincente, yo no lo pillo.


----------



## coscorron (15 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Se nos estan quedando unas democracias la mar de democráticas ... no???


----------



## Archimanguina (15 Mar 2022)

eso pasa con frecuencia, generalmente los encuentran. Suelen ser rateros de tres al cuarto que no atienden a las pegatinas de la furgo y se creen que estan robando una herramienta facil de vender en wallapop.


----------



## Dylan Leary (15 Mar 2022)

Homepage - Techartica


Get the latest creative news from FooBar about art, design and business.




techartica.com





Mierda, tengo una cuenta en mail.ru con 1TB de espacio en la nube


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

Si se permite que Ucrania no entre en la OTAN y en la UE, por presiones de Rusia, sería un escándalo, sería el aceptar el sometimiento de una nación a los intereses de una potencia, a través de la fuerza armada. 

Que ejemplo sería para el mundo? Que si tienes poder y armas puedes invadir a quien te salga de los cojones? VERGÜENZA


----------



## Fígaro (15 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> La estrella parece que coincide aunque me parece extraño que le taparan la cara, y existe una parte, la que da a la cara censurada, que parece hecho por ordenador.
> 
> Me inclino a que es un fake.



Claaaaroooo. 

Todo lo que te jode es fake.


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (15 Mar 2022)

JODER, SE ME HA DEBIDO METER POLVO AFRICANO EN LOS OJOS


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Lanzador autopropulsado 9P148 ATGM "Konkurs" de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania destruido por la Milicia Popular de la LPR en el área del asentamiento Popasnaya.


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (15 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Resultó que también había algunos tipos decentes en Polonia. Marcin restauró con sus propias manos el cementerio del Ejército Rojo en Świdnica, que había sido profanado por los nazis ucranianos.
> 
> El 13 de marzo, las fuerzas de seguridad polacas lo detuvieron y lo encarcelaron por preservar la memoria histórica y ocuparse de los caídos en las guerras soviéticas.
> 
> ...



Hay una ley comunitaria de la UE, que protege las tumbas de los soldados muertos en conflictos belicos y les cede los nichos, mausoleos o terreno de las tumbas a perpetuidad.

PD- Pero las administraciones locales se pasan las leyes por el arco del triunfo, derriban nichos y lanzan los huesos a una fosa comun, como paso en Madrid, hace unos pocos años, con unas cuantas tumbas de soldados y oficiales irlandeses, muertos en la GCE.


----------



## arriondas (15 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hasta ahora nunca se ha preguntado a los deportistas si apoyan al presidente de su país, una determinada decisión del mismo o su ideología en general. Qué tiempos nos esperan si seguimos con esta tendencia.



Algo totalmente inconstitucional en muchos países, Rusia incluida. Tolerar eso es una maldita caza de brujas.


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

Imágenes épicas de la destrucción del equipamiento de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas y del depósito de municiones en Chernihiv

El vehículo aéreo no tripulado Orlan-10 del ejército ruso ha descubierto una concentración de equipo militar de las AFU y un gran número de militares en una estación de ferrocarril en las afueras de Chernihiv.

La artillería alcanzó un depósito de misiles y armas de artillería, destruyendo las instalaciones y hasta 20 piezas de armamento y equipo militar.

t.me/anna_news/24854

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Von Rudel (15 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Si se permite que Ucrania no entre en la OTAN y en la UE, por presiones de Rusia, sería un escándalo, sería el aceptar el sometimiento de una nación a los intereses de una potencia, a través de la fuerza armada.
> 
> Que ejemplo sería para el mundo? Que si tienes poder y armas puedes invadir a quien te salga de los cojones? VERGÜENZA




Pues saquemos las sanciones Useña a Cuba, a Corea del Norte o a Iran.


No se porque a Ucrania es inaceptable y para los otros no. Aqui la misma vara de medir para todo, o solo para los que te caen bien y los otros no?.


----------



## El Tuerto (15 Mar 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Se dan cuenta de la dinámica en la que están metiendose? Se dan cuenta de que esto va en contra de todos los presuntos valores que están negro sobre blanco en todas las constituciones europeas?



Claro que se dan cuenta. Llevan dos años cometiendo ilegalidad sobre ilegalidad y cagandose en las constituciones de todos los países, incluida la de la UE. Los que no se acaban de enterar son los ciudadanos. Primero mataron a la soberanía de los Estados, y ahora van a por nosotros y nuestros derechos.

Asistimos a la muerte en directo del estado de derecho, sustituído por un ente supranacional que se comporta como la mafia calabresa. La mutación sólo es posible con la connivencia de todas las perversas redes sociales (espías) y los nacionalizados mass mierdas. 
Es una privación continuada de todos nuestros derechos.

Hay que matar más rusos y vacunarse más. Y pasar frío, y comer menos, y cualquier majadería que se les ocurra. 

La nueva normalidad.


----------



## Rafl Eg (15 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Se nos estan quedando unas democracias la mar de democráticas ... no???



Y según reza el subtítulo, dá a entender que debería jugar sin la bandera rusa ("bandera neutral")


----------



## Peineto (15 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Le van a quitar la pasta de Hunter Biden, posiblemente la familia sean los dueños de muchas propiedades en Ucrania y muchas cuentas bancarias.



Aunque al hijísimo lo dejen en bragas, estará en su salsa y siempre le quedará la pasta del padrísimo.


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## ccartech (15 Mar 2022)

Que los hagan despegar desde un portaviones sin bandera en aguas internacionales


----------



## Arraki (15 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Si se permite que Ucrania no entre en la OTAN y en la UE, por presiones de Rusia, sería un escándalo, sería el aceptar el sometimiento de una nación a los intereses de una potencia, a través de la fuerza armada.
> 
> Que ejemplo sería para el mundo? Que si tienes poder y armas puedes invadir a quien te salga de los cojones? VERGÜENZA



Imagínate!

Que se lo pregunten a los iraquíes o los libios!


----------



## Roedr (15 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Es lo que tiene decidir por tu país, los macarras no piensan en las consecuencias y fíjate lo que consiguen con ello.
> 
> Putin es un macarra, que sus súbditos le pidan cuentas o le depongan.
> 
> Totalmente de acuerdo con la rusofobia.



acaso tú puedes hacer algo para dejar de tener al Sepulturero de presidente de gobierno?. Yo te lo digo: nada. La rusofobia es pura vileza.


----------



## filets (15 Mar 2022)

Estan usando a los extranjeros como carne de cañon


Les dan un AK y 40 balas y pal frente
No les dejan regresar a su pais. Los tienen secuestrados y les quitan el pasaporte
Y los que intentan huir les disparan por la espalda


----------



## Von Rudel (15 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Claaaaroooo.
> 
> Todo lo que te jode es fake.



Claro porque vas a censurar una cara de un general cuando estas enseñando caras de todo soldado muerto. Con mas razón enseñas la de un general de brigada.

Mira que me jartado aqui de ver soldados Rusos muertos, torturados o humillados como ahora guardar las formas con un general.


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Tuerto (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Otro mapita de esos,


----------



## Roedr (15 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Si se permite que Ucrania no entre en la OTAN y en la UE, por presiones de Rusia, sería un escándalo, sería el aceptar el sometimiento de una nación a los intereses de una potencia, a través de la fuerza armada.
> 
> Que ejemplo sería para el mundo? Que si tienes poder y armas puedes invadir a quien te salga de los cojones? VERGÜENZA



Estás desvariando. Anda vete a poner una base militar rusa en México, Cuba o Canadá. Vas a ver el ejemplo que da USA al mundo.


----------



## pirivi-parava (15 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Si se permite que Ucrania no entre en la OTAN y en la UE, por presiones de Rusia, sería un escándalo, sería el aceptar el sometimiento de una nación a los intereses de una potencia, a través de la fuerza armada.
> 
> Que ejemplo sería para el mundo? Que si tienes poder y armas puedes invadir a quien te salga de los cojones? VERGÜENZA



Usted debe ser nuevo por aquí..
Bienvenido a LA TIERRA


----------



## PutoNWO (15 Mar 2022)

filets dijo:


> Estan usando a los extranjeros como carne de cañon
> 
> 
> Les dan un AK y 40 balas y pal frente
> ...



Se alimenta la llama del Karma y todo se vuelve en contra. Esto solo ha empezado


----------



## raptors (15 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Esa es una de las grandes cagadas de Putin, carencia absoluta de plan politico. Nadie , salvo el supongo , sabe cual es el final de esto. Esta perdiendo apoyos preciosos fuera de las dos republicas. Porque los nazis ya han demostrado que pueden quemar vivos a los que se declaren prorrusos y queden en su zona.
> 
> La otra pata coja es la economica. En fin el tio es lento, habra que esperar, pero la lentitud lleva a un mayor coste siemrpe.



Sabes mucho..!! deberías de pedir trabajo de estratega.... ja...


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (15 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> espero que la manden al Norte de Siberia por traidora



El pase del coño, esta vez no le funcionara y *5 años de carcel, es la pena minima a la que aspira la traidora !!!.*


----------



## filets (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Archimanguina (15 Mar 2022)

que los remolquen tractores por la autovía..


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Mar 2022)

volador dijo:


> Solo tienes que escuchar lo que a dicho repetidamente PUTIN, LAVROV, la MILF esa de exteriores, los analistas en la TV RUS con mapas y líneas de avance incluidas, hasta los PROPUTIN del foro.
> 
> Que yo entiendo que queráis disimular pero es que PUTIN, repito PUTIN lo ha repetido varias veces.



Cuantos mas nazis se cargue, mejor.


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

La brigada mecanizada 53 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue completamente desnazificada y desmilitarizada en dirección a Mariupol

Según inteligencia, el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania está considerando disolverla debido a las graves pérdidas


----------



## [IΞI] (15 Mar 2022)

El Tuerto dijo:


> Claro que se dan cuenta. Llevan dos años cometiendo ilegalidad sobre ilegalidad y cagandose en las constituciones de todos los países, incluida la de la UE. Los que no se acaban de enterar son los ciudadanos. Primero mataron a la soberanía de los Estados, y ahora van a por nosotros y nuestros derechos.
> 
> *Asistimos a la muerte en directo del estado de derecho, sustituído por un ente supranacional* que se comporta como la mafia calabresa. La mutación sólo es posible con la connivencia de todas las perversas redes sociales (espías) y los nacionalizados mass mierdas.
> Es una privación continuada de todos nuestros derechos.
> ...



Esta es la puta clave de todo, qué pena que tan poca gente pueda verlo. Esto va de naciones que todavía pretenden ser soberanas contra los que creen que deben someterse a los organismos supranacionales por ellos mismos creados y que por supuesto controlan.

Y la peña perdida en que si este es facha, este progre, ruso, nazi o medio pensionista...

Mis dieces por el post bro.


----------



## Roedr (15 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El pase del coño, esta vez no le funcionara y *5 años de carcel, es la pena minima a la que aspira la traidora !!!.*



joder, que talibanes sois. ¿Cuál es el problema en qué no esté de acuerdo con la invasión?.


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

Hay que ser miserable para culpar a este hombre de la invasión de su país... Vamos, que te entran a robar en tu casa y te pegan una paliza y la culpa es tuya por no dialogar.


----------



## arriondas (15 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> acaso tú puedes hacer algo para dejar de tener al Sepulturero de presidente de gobierno?. Yo te lo digo: nada. La rusofobia es pura vileza.



No deja de ser xenofobia, al fin y al cabo.


----------



## Homero+10 (15 Mar 2022)

Pray for


----------



## Peineto (15 Mar 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Caramba con los inventores de la leyenda negra española, la horrenda inquisición, los autos de fé...


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## PutoNWO (15 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> La brigada mecanizada 53 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue completamente desnazificada y desmilitarizada en dirección a Mariupol
> 
> Según inteligencia, el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania está considerando disolverla debido a las graves pérdidas



Mejor estar encocado que muerto. Paren esto no queremos ser de la OTAN


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (15 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Rappel Iván dice..
Premio sajarov 2022.. del Parlamento UEvon.


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

El periódico surcoreano "Joseon Ilbo" informa sobre las desventuras en Ucrania del mercenario surcoreano Lee Geun, un blogger de Instagram y YouTube, ex capitán de las fuerzas especiales de la Armada de Corea del Sur y su grupo. Después de llegar a Kiev, sintió amenazada su vida debido a los feroces combates e intentó evacuar a Polonia.
Los guardias fronterizos polacos no le permitieron ingresar al territorio de este país quienes denunciaron su presencia como ilegal.
Ahora en algún lugar de la región de Lviv pide al Ministerio de Exteriores de Corea del Sur que lo ayude a él y a su grupo a regresar a su tierra natal.

Anteriormente, los colegas del canal Korea Light Korea informaron que las autoridades de Corea del Sur reaccionaron inequívocamente y le advirtieron sobre los riesgos de viajar a Ucrania.Los ignoró ydespués de lo cual se le informó que a él y a todo su equipo se les privaría de la ciudadanía coreana si no regresaban a casa.
De hecho, ahora están bajo 2 artículos en Corea del Sur: por cruzar la frontera de Ucrania (criminal, privación de un pasaporte) y mercenarismo.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (15 Mar 2022)

Pero todavía estamos con el tema de los aviones?


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Rappel Iván dice..
> Premio sajarov 2022.. del Parlamento UEvon.


----------



## [IΞI] (15 Mar 2022)

Han borrado el jilo de gilly el mejor francotirador del mundo

jajajajajajaja esta ha escocío

En fin, démosle las gracias por los loles y sus gloriosos


----------



## volador (15 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cuantos mas nazis se cargue, mejor.



Estonia, Finlandia, Suecia, Lituania, etc... todos son nazis 

Perfecto, una excusa como otra cualquiera, pero vamos que me parece bien, lo triste del caso es tú y tu ideología también serías un nazi


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> joder, que talibanes sois. ¿Cuál es el problema en qué no esté de acuerdo con la invasión?.



Te parece poco lo que ha hecho ???, consiguio su minuto de fama, ahora a apechugar con las consecuencias !!!.


----------



## PutoNWO (15 Mar 2022)

Este será el Rejon o el Simo haya, cualquier inadaptado de esos con cuenta troll en burbuja


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (15 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El periódico surcoreano "Joseon Ilbo" informa sobre las desventuras en Ucrania del mercenario surcoreano Lee Geun, un blogger de Instagram y YouTube, ex capitán de las fuerzas especiales de la Armada de Corea del Sur y su grupo. Después de llegar a Kiev, sintió amenazada su vida debido a los feroces combates e intentó evacuar a Polonia.
> Los guardias fronterizos polacos no le permitieron ingresar al territorio de este país quienes denunciaron su presencia como ilegal.
> Ahora en algún lugar de la región de Lviv pide al Ministerio de Exteriores de Corea del Sur que lo ayude a él y a su grupo a regresar a su tierra natal.
> 
> ...



Y se supone que son personas formadas y entregadas para la guerra  Pero a la primera bomba que oyen se cagan encima y salen para Polonia echando hostias. No entiendo nada


----------



## NEKRO (15 Mar 2022)

Jikme dijo:


> El Kanato tiene 10 veces más bombas atómicas en Europa que la OTAN pero si esta instala un escudo ANTI-misiles supone una amenaza para la seguridad del Kanato. LA HORDA STATE OF MIND.
> 
> Creo que lo que está ocurriendo es la prueba definitiva de que la OTAN tiene todo el sentido del mundo, la única razón por la que esto no ha ocurrido en los países bálticos es la OTAN. La OTAN se extendió al este porque esos países así lo quisieron, cosa normal teniendo en cuenta que vivieron esclavizados por Rusia durante décadas.
> 
> Por favor, se que el Vodka caducado con el que te paga el Kremlin debe haber afectado a tus capacidades neuronales pero haz un esfuerzo por entender el mundo en el que vives.



Pero te crees que el escudo antimisiles es para proteger a Europa.


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

Que pena de mundo, tener que poner limitaciones para ayudar a un pueblo masacrado, por temor a que a que el gigante abusón criminal pueda provocar una III guerra mundial. 

Ahora los partidarios del hijoPutin empezarán a justificar. Asco!!!


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

Aquí hay un mapa del distrito fortificado de Kiev, así como un caponier y un fortín que pertenecen a esta línea defensiva. A pesar de la destrucción parcial, las estructuras defensivas pueden seguir utilizándose, y eso es exactamente lo que está haciendo el ejército ucraniano.


----------



## [IΞI] (15 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El periódico surcoreano "Joseon Ilbo" informa sobre las desventuras en Ucrania del mercenario surcoreano Lee Geun, un blogger de Instagram y YouTube, ex capitán de las fuerzas especiales de la Armada de Corea del Sur y su grupo. Después de llegar a Kiev, sintió amenazada su vida debido a los feroces combates e intentó evacuar a Polonia.
> Los guardias fronterizos polacos no le permitieron ingresar al territorio de este país quienes denunciaron su presencia como ilegal.
> Ahora en algún lugar de la región de Lviv pide al Ministerio de Exteriores de Corea del Sur que lo ayude a él y a su grupo a regresar a su tierra natal.
> 
> ...



Joder gente que esto es un jilo sobre la jerra jajajaja

cómo haber tanta puta lolaína?? xDDDDDDDDDDD

Como lo gozo con estas brvtales humillaciones a globalistas de mierda


----------



## PutoNWO (15 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Han borrado el jilo de gilly el mejor francotirador del mundo
> 
> jajajajajajaja esta ha escocío
> 
> ...


----------



## Lma0Zedong (15 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> "Lma0Zedong, post: 39698887, member: 158850"
> Si no te sale en un vídeo publicado por los rusos es fake      Van a tener que sacar una foto o vídeo de cada pieza de equipamiento que mandan a Ucrania, porque sino es fake ucraniano. El nivel de los follaputis cada vez es más bajo
> 
> 
> ...



Otro montaje ucraniano fresquito fresquito :


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Mar 2022)

El super sniper, a sido llegar al frente y chafar la oreja, disparar contra afganos a 1.500 metros de distancia, era mas facil que abatir francotiradores rusos Spetsnaz...


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## MPogany (15 Mar 2022)

Algún alma caritativa me explica qué se les ha perdido a estos tres en Kiev? (lo he visto hace unas horas y no me explico que pretenden, que Rusia pare los ataques? que los maten y se meta la OTAN? Me da todo muy mal rollo)

*Los jefes de gobierno de Polonia, República Checa y Eslovenia viajaron en tren a Kiev (fuente: welt.de)*

"Un viaje no exento de riesgos: los jefes de gobierno de Polonia, la República Checa y Eslovaquia han viajado en tren hasta la capital ucraniana, Kiev. Allí quieren reunirse con el Presidente Volodymyr Selenskyj y asegurarle su apoyo. La preparación de la visita se mantuvo en secreto"


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

ULTIMAHORA: La Ministra china de Asuntos Exteriores pide un alto el fuego a Putin.


----------



## Common_Deletion (15 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Que pena de mundo, tener que poner limitaciones para ayudar a un pueblo masacrado, por temor a que a que el gigante abusón criminal pueda provocar una III guerra mundial.
> 
> Ahora los partidarios del hijoPutin empezarán a justificar. Asco!!!


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El periódico surcoreano "Joseon Ilbo" informa sobre las desventuras en Ucrania del mercenario surcoreano Lee Geun, un blogger de Instagram y YouTube, ex capitán de las fuerzas especiales de la Armada de Corea del Sur y su grupo. Después de llegar a Kiev, sintió amenazada su vida debido a los feroces combates e intentó evacuar a Polonia.
> Los guardias fronterizos polacos no le permitieron ingresar al territorio de este país quienes denunciaron su presencia como ilegal.
> Ahora en algún lugar de la región de Lviv pide al Ministerio de Exteriores de Corea del Sur que lo ayude a él y a su grupo a regresar a su tierra natal.
> 
> ...



Es lo que pasa cuando eres ignorante.

Si lo pillan los rusos se lo cepillan.
Los polacos no lo quieren.
En ukraina su país lo repudia.
Si vuelve a Corea a juicio.

Una vida de aventuras...si quiere ingresar a Rumanía vaya a la página 42, si quiere seguir luchando página 28.


----------



## filets (15 Mar 2022)

MPogany dijo:


> Algún alma caritativa me explica qué se les ha perdido a estos tres en Kiev? (lo he visto hace unas horas y no me explico que pretenden, que Rusia pare los ataques? que los maten y se meta la OTAN? Me da todo muy mal rollo)
> 
> *Los jefes de gobierno de Polonia, República Checa y Eslovenia viajaron en tren a Kiev (fuente: welt.de)*
> 
> "Un viaje no exento de riesgos: los jefes de gobierno de Polonia, la República Checa y Eslovaquia han viajado en tren hasta la capital ucraniana, Kiev. Allí quieren reunirse con el Presidente Volodymyr Selenskyj y asegurarle su apoyo. La preparación de la visita se mantuvo en secreto"



¿Se puede ir a Kiev en tren?


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hal8995 (15 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Esto se me antoja peligroso para los europeos
> 
> *Biden se unirá “con toda probabilidad” a la cumbre de líderes de la UE en Bruselas el 24 de marzo, según funcionarios de la UE*
> 17:46 || 15/03/2022



Pero qué cojones !!! Pa que? Para que no piensen solitos?

Traerá la resolución de la UE escrita ?

Seremos capaces de que el Jhonson tb venga ?

Annnnnnnda yaaaaaaa !!!!! Pedazo de cabestros


----------



## MPogany (15 Mar 2022)

filets dijo:


> ¿Se puede ir a Kiev en tren?



Por lo visto estos tres sí pueden...

Imagino que por el tema de que la población civil sigue saliendo hacia Polonia las lineas de tren siguen activas o por lo menos seguía así hace unos días...pero joder la que se puede liar como a alguno de esos les pase algo


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> eso no lo acabo de entender, USA controla los movimientos de los rusos desde arriba con sus AWACs, da igual la altura de los misiles



Pues depende, los misiles nuevos parece ser que se los tragan. Como ha sido este el caso. 
Eso es lo que en parte quiere ver el Pentágono, que juguetes tienen los rusos con problemas para sus tropas.


----------



## PutoNWO (15 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El super sniper, a sido llegar al frente y chafar la oreja, disparar contra afganos a 1.500 metros de distancia, era mas facil que abatir francotiradores rusos Spetsnaz...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 984758



En su lecho pondrá: gracias por servir al Nwo, siempre apuntaba bien, aunque no llegó a ver a sus hijos


Harman dijo:


> Aquí hay un mapa del distrito fortificado de Kiev, así como un caponier y un fortín que pertenecen a esta línea defensiva. A pesar de la destrucción parcial, las estructuras defensivas pueden seguir utilizándose, y eso es exactamente lo que está haciendo el ejército ucraniano.



Madremia, esos búnkers eran para disparar a un frente donde no había árboles hace muchos años. Ahora hay árboles, para que quieren meterse ahí con una ametralladora sin poder apuntar al cielo?


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## ProfeInsti (15 Mar 2022)

* Hoy se cumplen 20 días desde que comenzó la invasión rusa.
* Rusia en 20 días no conquistó ni el Dombass.
* El Ejército de Ukrania ha atacado Donetsk, hay 24 fallecidos.
* Según la ONU, 691 civiles muertos en el conflicto.
* Los primeros ministros polaco, checo y esloveno se reunirán con
Zelenski.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Mar 2022)

filets dijo:


> ¿Se puede ir a Kiev en tren?



Todavía sí


----------



## Salamandra (15 Mar 2022)

MPogany dijo:


> Algún alma caritativa me explica qué se les ha perdido a estos tres en Kiev? (lo he visto hace unas horas y no me explico que pretenden, que Rusia pare los ataques? que los maten y se meta la OTAN? Me da todo muy mal rollo)
> 
> *Los jefes de gobierno de Polonia, República Checa y Eslovenia viajaron en tren a Kiev (fuente: welt.de)*
> 
> "Un viaje no exento de riesgos: los jefes de gobierno de Polonia, la República Checa y Eslovaquia han viajado en tren hasta la capital ucraniana, Kiev. Allí quieren reunirse con el Presidente Volodymyr Selenskyj y asegurarle su apoyo. La preparación de la visita se mantuvo en secreto"



¿Pasar algo en el tren de matute? Aunque no sé...en la estacion o por los movimientos se podrá cazar lo que escondan.

Pero no tiene ningún sentido sano.


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

UAV Orlan-10 del Ejército Ruso descubrió una concentración de equipo militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y personal en la estación de tren en las afueras de Chernihiv.

La artillería atacó el depósito de cohetes y municiones, destruyendo la instalación y hasta 20 piezas de armas y equipo militar.


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Hoy se cumplen 20 días desde que comenzó la invasión rusa.
> * Rusia en 20 días no conquistó ni el Dombass.
> * El Ejército de Ukrania ha atacado Donetsk, hay 24 fallecidos.
> * Según la ONU, 691 civiles muertos en el conflicto.
> ...



Ni el 1% de la info y una puta mierda


----------



## NEKRO (15 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Un pechofrío periodista que se metió a politíco del pepé, más cursi y zangolotino no puede ser
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maricón reconocido del sector de Pablo Casado y amigo de Ferreras y la Pastor.


----------



## MPogany (15 Mar 2022)

Pues ya han llegado, vamos a rezar para que los tengan bien escondidos o mejor, que todo sea un teatro porque como muchos decís Zelenski no está en Ucrania


----------



## Arraki (15 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El periódico surcoreano "Joseon Ilbo" informa sobre las desventuras en Ucrania del mercenario surcoreano Lee Geun, un blogger de Instagram y YouTube, ex capitán de las fuerzas especiales de la Armada de Corea del Sur y su grupo. Después de llegar a Kiev, sintió amenazada su vida debido a los feroces combates e intentó evacuar a Polonia.
> Los guardias fronterizos polacos no le permitieron ingresar al territorio de este país quienes denunciaron su presencia como ilegal.
> Ahora en algún lugar de la región de Lviv pide al Ministerio de Exteriores de Corea del Sur que lo ayude a él y a su grupo a regresar a su tierra natal.
> 
> ...



Lo de los mercenarios voluntarios estos que van a Ucrania no tengo muy claro si son conscientes de dónde se meten. 

Bueno claro lo tengo, estos van para hacerse fotos y ganar likes.


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

NM LPR asalta el asentamiento Rubizhne al norte de Lisichansk y Severodonetsk


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

*"Los ucranianos no tienen miedo de nada. El presidente Zelensky y los ucranianos tienen mucho coraje pero no tienen suficientes armas. La OTAN tiene muchas armas pero no suficiente coraje". *

(Kasparov.)


----------



## Hal8995 (15 Mar 2022)

No exageremos !!!!!

Es un troxler ...eso se lleva en el maletero de una furgona para aprobar la compctacióm de un terraplén o zahorra.
Hay miles en España.
Conozco operadores de eso con muchos hijos.
Si puede ir en un maletero en su caja pues no debe de ser la.hecatombe.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (15 Mar 2022)

filets dijo:


> ¿Se puede ir a Kiev en tren?



Supongo que no será en Media Distancia comercial.


----------



## Xanna (15 Mar 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Zelenski : " Lo entendemos , somos gente razonable ..."
> 
> Yo añadiría....solo que nos cuesta empezar a razonar y solo lo lo hacemos después de recibir y enviar miles de pepinazos, solo cuando hay 45.000 muertos ( incluidos los 14.000 de los 8 años del Donbass ) y cuando he ordenado que se inmolen en Mariupol y que no se rindan.
> 
> ...



así es. 

y acabará firmando también la autonomia de las provincias de mayoria rusa. 

tanto muerto p'a qué?


----------



## Snowball (15 Mar 2022)

filets dijo:


> ¿Se puede ir a Kiev en tren?



Si, en elnde la bruja...


----------



## Tierra Azul (15 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



tu lo que eres es hijo de la gran puta, lo mismo le deseo al "mejor snaiper del mundo" que ha resultado ser un bluff, que se joda esto es para ti tambien


----------



## visaman (15 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Y se supone que son personas formadas y entregadas para la guerra  Pero a la primera bomba que oyen se cagan encima y salen para Polonia echando hostias. No entiendo nada



se daria de bruces con sardaukars


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (15 Mar 2022)

Informes de explosiones a unos 40 km de Odessa muy cerca de la frontera con Moldavia....


----------



## hartman (15 Mar 2022)

cual es la sagra de ucrania?


----------



## Michael_Knight (15 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El super sniper, a sido llegar al frente y chafar la oreja, disparar contra afganos a 1.500 metros de distancia, era mas facil que abatir francotiradores rusos Spetsnaz...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 984758



Vaya, gilipollez, estos del puntual no le dicen una verdad ni al médico, ¿cómo cojones iba a estar en Mariupol este hombre si llegó hace nada de Canadá?


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Para brindar asistencia a los combatientes de las Repúblicas de Luhansk y Donetsk, hoy se entregaron 80 unidades de equipos especiales del Fondo Público Regional que lleva el nombre del Héroe de Rusia Akhmat-Khadzhi Kadyrov.
El jefe de la República de Donetsk, Denis Pushilin, entregó el equipo a los combatientes de la resistencia 50 vehículos UAZ "Patriot" y UAZ-452 al batallón "Sparta" y 30 equipos a la milicia popular de la LPR.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (15 Mar 2022)

*Los desarrollos de las conversaciones de paz son 'bastante buenos' como insinúa Zelenskyy en la concesión de la OTAN*


----------



## PutoNWO (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Vaya, gilipollez, estos del puntual no le dicen una verdad ni al médico, ¿cómo cojones iba a estar en Mariupol este hombre si llegó hace nada de Canadá?



Paracaidista? 
Tiene opciones de estar fiambre pero más bien porque se cepillaron a sus compañeros el otro día...


----------



## cryfar74 (15 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ver en exclusiva
> 
> En la aldea de Kazachi, cerca de Kherson, la gente entrega voluntariamente las armas acumuladas a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas
> 
> ...



Según lei por ahi, animan esa entrega prometiendo el pago del equivalente de 100 dolares por cada arma entregada.


----------



## Sawa (15 Mar 2022)

El 24 se reune la OTAN, lo que quiere decir que harán el ataque con armas químicas esta semana para así poder declarar la guerra a Rusia, esta a su vez se comerá un atentado con bomba sucia, y ya tenemos la tercera guerra mundial lista para servir. Humanos matándose entre ellos y los de arriba disfrutando como los putos demonios que son. Todo es una puta mentira.


----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)

Y todos los grupos políticos de la cámara felices, incluso Vox


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (15 Mar 2022)

Ya ha caido Ucrania? O esperamos un poco mas?


----------



## Baltasar G thang (15 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 984778



cuando el otro equipo tiene el MOAB el mapa ya no mola tanto jugarlo
lol


----------



## Inkalus (15 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Y se supone que son personas formadas y entregadas para la guerra  Pero a la primera bomba que oyen se cagan encima y salen para Polonia echando hostias. No entiendo nada



En el caso del surcoreano no sé pero muchos aunque han sido formados nunca han visto acción directa o los que si en Irak o Afganistán en el que el dominio aereo era absoluto y la única artilleria eran si acaso morteros.

Sufrir el fuego de artilleria, bombardeo de aviación o ataque de blindados....no es moco de pavo para cualquiera.


----------



## golden graham (15 Mar 2022)

MPogany dijo:


> Pues ya han llegado, vamos a rezar para que los tengan bien escondidos o mejor, que todo sea un teatro porque como muchos decís Zelenski no está en Ucrania



buena publi se han hecho estos en el plato del comediante en varsovia


----------



## ProfeInsti (15 Mar 2022)

* Caen las bolsas asiáticas por los confinamientos chinos.
* El alcalde de Kiev decreta el toque de queda ante el avance de las
tropas rusas.
* Francia impondrá sanciones a 600 empresarios rusos.
* Ucrania recibió 50.000 toneladas de ayuda humanitaria extranjera.
* El Batallón Azov dice que ha matado a un General ruso.
* Los árboles están oscureciendo el bosque.....CUIDADO!!


----------



## Baltasar G thang (15 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Informes de explosiones a unos 40 km de Odessa muy cerca de la frontera con Moldavia....



si no son termonucleares no me pongo ni los pantacas pa salir de la cama


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Vaya, gilipollez, estos del puntual no le dicen una verdad ni al médico, ¿cómo cojones iba a estar en Mariupol este hombre si llegó hace nada de Canadá?



La prensa occidental hace varios dias que dijo que estaba en Ucrania...

PD- Aparte los mandatarios europeos se teletransportan a Kiev en segundos !!!.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (15 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Y todos los grupos políticos de la cámara felices, incluso Vox



¿Pero que ha hecho Zelensky para merecer eso?


----------



## JOS1378 (15 Mar 2022)

⚡⚡Último Minuto | Crisis Ucraniana

Ucrania: Sputnik citando al presidente de Ucrania: Debemos aceptar la idea de que Ucrania no será parte de la OTAN

Estados Unidos: El representante de Estados Unidos en la OTAN: La OTAN no quiere que la crisis en Ucrania salga de su contexto actual

Estados Unidos: El representante de Estados Unidos ante la OTAN: Imponer una zona de exclusión aérea sobre Ucrania llevaría las cosas en la dirección equivocada

Rusia: Secretario del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional de Rusia, Nikolai Patrushev: Ucrania tenía todo para fabricar armas nucleares
Estados Unidos: El Tesoro estadounidense anuncia nuevas sanciones relacionadas con Rusia

Estados Unidos: Sitio web del Tesoro de EE.UU.: Las sanciones apuntan a 15 personas y una entidad

Estados Unidos: Tesoro de EE.UU.: Las sanciones incluyen nuevas medidas contra el presidente de Bielorrusia y uno de sus familiares

Estados Unidos: Funcionario del Departamento de Estado: No impondremos sanciones a la participación rusa en proyectos bajo el acuerdo nuclear

Ucrania: el alcalde de Kiev anuncia un toque de queda de 35 horas en la capital desde el martes por la tarde hasta el jueves por la mañana

---------------

⭕ Cobertura especial sobre la Crisis Ucraniana: Crisis ucraniana

⭕ Más noticias: espanol.almayadeen.net

⭕ Registrase para el servicio de noticias de Telegram: Al Mayadeen Español


----------



## DCD (15 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> En el Líbano se constituyen listas de voluntarios para participar en la operación especial rusa en Ucrania - informa RIA Novosti



En Asia están hasta los mismísimos de la OTAN. 
Aquí un voluntario internacional del ejército ucraniano recomendando la experiencia. La guerra contra enemigos bien preparados no es guay


----------



## PutoNWO (15 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> ¿Pero que ha hecho Zelensky para merecer eso?



Matar a gente que está en contra del NWO


----------



## Magick (15 Mar 2022)

Armas a Ucrania disfrazadas de "ayuda humanitaria". En Pisa los trabajadores se niegan a cargar los aviones

Unos trabajadores del aeropuerto civil Galileo Galilei de Pisa nos han informado de un hecho muy grave: vuelos "humanitarios" salen del Cargo Village ubicado en el aeropuerto civil, que debe ser llenado con provisiones, alimentos, medicinas y cualquier otra cosa útil para los ucranianos. poblaciones atormentadas durante semanas por bombardeos y combates. ¡Pero no es así!

Cuando aparecieron debajo del avión, los trabajadores de carga se encontraron con cajas llenas de armas de varios tipos, municiones y explosivos.

Una amarga y terrible sorpresa, que confirma el clima de guerra en el que nos arrastra el gobierno de Draghi.

Ante este gravísimo hecho, los trabajadores se negaron a embarcar la carga: estos aviones aterrizan primero en las bases estadounidenses/OTAN en Polonia, luego los cargamentos son enviados a Ucrania, donde finalmente son bombardeados por el ejército ruso, resultando en la muerte de otros trabajadores, empleados en las bases afectadas por los ataques.

Denunciamos enérgicamente esta genuina falsificación, que utiliza cínicamente una fachada "humanitaria" para seguir alimentando la guerra en Ucrania.

Pedimos:

1) las estructuras de control del tráfico aéreo del aeropuerto civil para bloquear de inmediato estos vuelos de la muerte disfrazados de ayuda "humanitaria";

2) que los trabajadores sigan negándose a cargar armas y explosivos que alimentan una espiral de guerra, que solo podremos frenar con un alto el fuego inmediato y el relanzamiento de los diálogos de paz;

3) ciudadanos para participar en la manifestación del sábado 19 de marzo frente al aeropuerto de Galilei (3 pm) bajo el lema "¡Desde Toscana puentes de paz, no vuelos de guerra!".


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

*El líder republicano en el Senado de EEUU afirma que el plan para enviar aviones a Ucrania está aún "en discusión"*
El líder republicano en el Senado de Estados Unidos, Mitch McConnell, ha dicho este martes que la idea de armar a Ucrania con aviones de combate transferidos desde Polonia aún estaba en discusión. Washington rechazó la semana pasada *una oferta de Varsovia para transferir aviones de combate MiG-29 e impulsar la fuerza aérea de Ucrania en su defensa contra las fuerzas rusas invasoras.*

"No he conocido a nadie en el Senado que no esté a favor de que esos MiG entren en Ucrania. Todavía se está discutiendo exactamente cómo hacer que eso suceda", ha afirmado McConnell a los periodistas. Estados Unidos ha trabajado para acelerar las entregas de armas a Ucrania. *Pero el Pentágono dijo la semana pasada que la perspectiva de que se desplacen aviones de combate desde el territorio de la OTAN hacia la zona de guerra "plantea serias preocupaciones para toda la alianza".*


----------



## piru (15 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Esto se debería investigar a fondo,depurar responsabilidades y que caiga el que tenga que caer
> 
> un dron filmó a pocos kilómetros al oeste de Kiev cómo un civil fue asesinado a tiros por soldados aparentemente rusos.
> 
> ...




Dan la localización exacta?


----------



## Charidemo (15 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> A esta puta la tenemos apuntada en la lista para violarla en manada



Ten cuidado con lo que dices. Es la tercera autoridad en este país. Autocontrol. Con decirle hipócrita, la realidad, basta.


----------



## Billy Ray (15 Mar 2022)

AHORA - China acusa a EE.UU. de grave violación de los derechos humanos.


----------



## JOS1378 (15 Mar 2022)

Zona de exclusión aérea sobre Ucrania es una dirección equivocada, asegura embajadora de EE.UU.

La embajadora de Estados Unidos ante la OTAN, Julianne Smith, dijo que el ministro de Defensa de Ucrania, Oleksiy Reznikov, participará en la próxima reunión de ministros de defensa de la OTAN en Bruselas esta semana.








Zona de exclusión aérea sobre Ucrania es una dirección equivocada, asegura embajadora de EE.UU.


La embajadora de Estados Unidos ante la OTAN, Julianne Smith, dijo que el ministro de Defensa de Ucrania, Oleksiy Reznikov, participará en la próxima reunión de ministros de defensa de la OTAN en Bruselas esta semana.




es.mdn.tv


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (15 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Todos los follaputines son calcados a este. 
No sólo en lo que dice


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

En Mariupol un ucronazi confunde un blindado con uno de los suyos y entonces...


----------



## Gotthard (15 Mar 2022)

MPogany dijo:


> Pues ya han llegado, vamos a rezar para que los tengan bien escondidos o mejor, que todo sea un teatro porque como muchos decís Zelenski no está en Ucrania



Eso es un vagon restaurante de un tren paco sovietico. ¿Que se supone que pretenden decir con eso?


----------



## Baltasar G thang (15 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Armas a Ucrania disfrazadas de "ayuda humanitaria". En Pisa los trabajadores se niegan a cargar los aviones
> 
> Unos trabajadores del aeropuerto civil Galileo Galilei de Pisa nos han informado de un hecho muy grave: vuelos "humanitarios" salen del Cargo Village ubicado en el aeropuerto civil, que debe ser llenado con provisiones, alimentos, medicinas y cualquier otra cosa útil para los ucranianos. poblaciones atormentadas durante semanas por bombardeos y combates. ¡Pero no es así!
> 
> ...



un momento genial para chorizar una caja de armas, y van y se piran
maricas
imaginate que chorizas una caja de armas de esas y dentro te encuentras un stinger
la de cosas chulisimas que podrias hacer con un pepino de esos


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

Echando mas gasolina:


----------



## DCD (15 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Y todos los grupos políticos de la cámara felices, incluso Vox



El pérfil político en España es ridículo. 
Estáis en guerra total, quedamos para un zoom y os aplaudimos. El que menos aplauda es prorruso y de ultraderecha

-"Oye Yoli! Nos curramos una coreografía vestidas de azul y amarillo? " 
-"venga vale!! Lo vamos a romper en Instagram"


----------



## JOS1378 (15 Mar 2022)

Misil Tochka-U lanzado por Ucrania hacia Bielorrusia fue interceptado con éxito, dice Lukashenko

"Les advertí que nos empujarían a esta operación, en esta guerra. Hace dos días se lanzó un Tochka-U contra territorio bielorruso. Junto con los rusos, logramos interceptar y destruirlo sobre la región de Pripyat, dijo Lukashenko








Misil Tochka-U lanzado por Ucrania hacia Bielorrusia fue interceptado con éxito, dice Lukashenko


"Les advertí que nos empujarían a esta operación, en esta guerra. Hace dos días se lanzó un Tochka-U contra territorio bielorruso. Junto con los rusos, logramos interceptar y destruirlo sobre la región de Pripyat, dijo Lukashenko




es.mdn.tv


----------



## zogu (15 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> ¿Pero que ha hecho Zelensky para merecer eso?



Nada, solo se ha tragado el farol de EEUU y UK para que Putin muerda el anzuelo a costa de la vida de muchos ucranianos y de paso joder a Europa y Rusia con los yankis sacando provecho, pero el Broncano de la vida es un héroe salvador de la libertad


----------



## Zhukov (15 Mar 2022)

Muy buen artículo de Rostislav Ischenko, a mí me parece exagerado el peligro de una intervención occidental aérea para que el ejército ucraniano del Oeste se rehaga y contraataque, como en la guerra de Corea , pero el resto del artículo está muy bien





__





Война, информация и проблема украинского неба | Ростислав Ищенко


Долгие годы «ветераны» интернет-баталий легко, с увлечённостью отстающего в развитии пятиклассника матерящие оппонентов и гордящиеся умением «оставить последнее слово за собой» (просто потому, что с ними никто не спорит), убеждают нас в том, что мы проиграли все информационные войны Если...




antimaydan.info


----------



## PutoNWO (15 Mar 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Ten cuidado con lo que dices. Es la tercera autoridad en este país. Autocontrol. Con decirle hipócrita, la realidad, basta.



No tengo miedo de quién pone bombas en Atocha y en trenes para matar a civiles


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## paconan (15 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Dan la localización exacta?


----------



## visaman (15 Mar 2022)

vamos a pasar en españa unos 3 años muy jodidos hasta que en el 2025 se declare la guerra civil USA y entonces .......................


----------



## Baltasar G thang (15 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> AHORA - China acusa a EE.UU. de grave violación de los derechos humanos.



los chinos son unos cachondos
los acusan de matar negros usando a la policia
coon lives matter!!!!


----------



## fulcrum29smt (15 Mar 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Joder, como es este foro.
> 
> Entre llamarse hijoputa y tratarse de usted, hay un razonable punto medio. Así con todo respeto, me tomaré la libertad de tutearte.



Por supuesto que nos podemos tutear, es más comodo para todos.



Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> No me he olvidado del Kinzhal ni de otros magníficos desarrollos. No infravaloro sus capacidades. Sólo apunto que, de forma recurrente, la información que se suele dar a entender en Internet sobre los desarrollos militares rusos tiende a maximizar sus capacidades.
> 
> Por un lado, el oso ruso se pone en pie para asustar (como hace los osos) y parecer aún más terrible.



Pues yo creo que en general los Occidentales hemos estado claramente infravalorando las capacidades del Oso, de hecho no hace mucho nos sorprendieron a todos con esto, por cierto, muchos de esos proyectos ya están operativos (Avangard, Kinzhal y Peresvet).

La imagen es del blog público de Charly015.










Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Por otro lado, al lobby armamentístico useño, esto le va fenomenal y sus medios también se apuntan al carro. Nada mejor que el miedo para seguir sangrando los presupuestos públicos.
> 
> Y por el otro, los aficionados con sus blogs y opiniones hacen de caja de resonancia.



Por supuesto, el lobby armamentístico Useño como dices le va a ir genial, nadie duda de su capacidad y seguro que nos sorprenderá con nuevos juguetitos ultra-expensive.



Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Lo que comentas de los Iskander. Aquí sólo puedo apuntar que me parece un poco aventurado llamar sorpresita para la OTAN. No sé de qué tipo de información clasificada dispones. Pero me parece razonable pensar que la OTAN sabe perfectamente de su disposición en número aunque sea aproximado. Como pasa exactamente al contrario, por otro lado.



Hombre si que fué una sorpresa, me refiero a que los sesudos analistas Occidentales tras haber lanzado Rusia los primeros días un montón de misiles balísticos y de crucero decían que no tenían misiles suficientes y se les acabarian a la semana aproximadamente. Bueno, pues hasta la fecha no paran de lanzar cantidad de misiles todos los días.



Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Con el Pak DP pasará supongo como con el Pak DA y otros paperplanes rusos. Una actualización del Mig31 como con el Tu160. Que no está nada mal por otro lado.



Paperplanes Rusos porque Rusia estaba en otras circunstancias con sus "socios" Occidentales y había caido la Unión Soviética y muchas de las empresas que hacian componentes para el aparato militar estaban basadas en otras repúblicas. Recuperar capacidades ha llevado su tiempo, es cierto.

Pero ahora, tras el desengaño, si la economía se lo permite veremos de lo que son capaces de hacer.


----------



## JOS1378 (15 Mar 2022)

Rusia importará más de países amistosos para suplir productos occidentales

"No hay ningún riesgo de escasez o contracción de la oferta ante la presión económica desde fuera. Vamos a reorientar el mercado, ampliando la red de cooperación y construyendo un comercio mutuamente ventajoso con países amigos", afirmó la viceprimera ministra Victoria Abrámchenko.








Rusia importará más de países amistosos para suplir productos occidentales


"No hay ningún riesgo de escasez o contracción de la oferta ante la presión económica desde fuera. Vamos a reorientar el mercado, ampliando la red de cooperación y construyendo un comercio mutuamente ventajoso con países amigos", afirmó la viceprimera ministra Victoria Abrámchenko.




es.mdn.tv


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> A esta puta la tenemos apuntada en la lista para violarla en manada



¿Ha oido hablar de las 3 reglas y las 8 advertencias? pues deje de escribir mamadas.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (15 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Eso es un vagon restaurante de un tren paco sovietico. ¿Que se supone que pretenden decir con eso?



Eso digo yo:

-Ucrania ya ha dicho que OTAN nanai

-La OTAN ha dicho que zona de exclusión aérea nanai

-Polonia no quiso transferir a Ucrania los aviones desde su territorio.

-Rusia aniquiló a las ‘brigadas internacionales’ que estaban en un centro cercano a Polonia y nadie respondió al ataque.

-¿qué coño van a hacer estos 4 langostas biegos? No entiendo una puta mierda


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (15 Mar 2022)

Las redes sociales hunden al ser humano en la fantasía, hasta privarle del más elemental sentido de supervivencia. Ya lo vimos cuando jóvenes influencers morían por conseguir "la foto" (cayéndose desde rascacielos, o acantilados). Pero lo de ir a la guerra como si fuera un videojuego, es el culmen de la estupidez. Bastante más idiota que lo de las mascarillas.
La pregunta es: ¿Ya eran idiotas de antes? ¿Son las redes sociales una forma de "filtro" donde se seleccionan? ¿O por contra hacen que gente "normal" se convierta en retrasada?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (15 Mar 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> los chinos son unos cachondos
> los acusan de matar negros usando a la policia
> coon lives matter!!!!



Sí, estan los chinos como para acusar a nadie...

Pero deja muy claro de qué lado estan, por si había dudas.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zhukov (15 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Eso es un vagon restaurante de un tren paco sovietico. ¿Que se supone que pretenden decir con eso?



La alusión histórica obvia es el vagón de Rethondes de 1918, donde los alemanes tuvieron que firmar el armisticio que ponía fin a la Primera Guerra Mundial.

Vamos, que se rinden.


----------



## Tierra Azul (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## PutoNWO (15 Mar 2022)

JOAQUÍN PRATS: Putin es un viajero en el tiempo?

personal de inteligencia: No porfavor Joaquín deja de decir estupideces


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## dabuti (15 Mar 2022)

EL SNIPER CANADIENSE YA ESTÁ KO.


----------



## pemebe (15 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Datos oficiales de la ONU cerrados a la media noche del dia 11:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Datos oficiales de la ONU cerrados a la media noche del dia 14






Ukraine: civilian casualty update 15 March 2022


Date: 15 March 2022 From 4 a.m. on 24 February 2022, when the Russian Federation’s armed attack against Ukraine started, to 24:00 midnight on 14 March 2022 (local time), the Office of the UN High Commissioner for Human Rights (OHCHR) recorded 1,834 civilian casualties in the country: 691 killed...




www.ohchr.org





a total of 691 killed (135 men, 99 women, 7 girls, and 11 boys, as well as 30 children and 409 adults whose sex is yet unknown)
a total of 1,143 injured (105 men, 73 women, 15 girls, and 4 boys, as well as 43 children and 903 adults whose sex is yet unknown)
In Donetsk and Luhansk regions: 751 casualties (173 killed and 578 injured)
On Government-controlled territory: 582 casualties (134 killed and 448 injured)
On territory controlled by the self-proclaimed ‘republics’: 169 casualties (39 killed and 130 injured)

In other regions of Ukraine (the city of Kyiv, and Cherkasy, Chernihiv, Kharkiv, Kherson, Kyiv, Mykolaiv, Odesa, Sumy, Zaporizhzhia, Dnipropetrovsk and Zhytomyr regions), which were under Government control when casualties occurred: 1,083 casualties (518 killed and 565 injured)

En tres días han muerto 112 civiles mas (37 muertos por dia) y 141 heridos (47 heridos por día)

29 en Mariupol y las regiones de Donetsk and Luhansk bajo control del gobierno Ucraniano.
14 en las republicas controladas por los rusos
69 en el resto de las regiones.

Parece que el frente de Kiev y Kharkiv está sufriendo más.

De los 20 muertos que dicen los rusos que han sufrido la ONU reconoce 14.
De los 2187 residentes de Mariupol que dice el alcalde que han muerto la ONU reconoce un máximo de 134 suponiendo que no haya muerto ningun civil en ningun otro sitio de esas regiones.


----------



## cryfar74 (15 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


>




Madre mia....Julian Rata!!!!!

Esta todo dicho.


----------



## cepeda33 (15 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



Mira, por fin han conseguido un logro los ucras.

Animo, que a la proxima quizas hasta podais decirle una palabrota a un ruso


----------



## JOS1378 (15 Mar 2022)

¿cuanto tardaran en montar una revolucion de colorines en Arabia? ¿estamos viviendo el principio del fin de la dolarizacion?



Es el conflico Ucraniano una guerra proxy entre USA y China? La fuerte reaccion de USA, presionando a sus aliados para imponer unas sanciones sin precedentes a Rusia podria deberse a que el mundo anglosajón ve amenazada su hegemonía?

*
Arabia Saudí considera aceptar yuanes en lugar de dólares para las ventas de petróleo a China*


Las conversaciones entre Riad y Pekín se han acelerado a medida que crece el descontento saudí con Washington

Las conversaciones entre Arabia Saudita y China sobre los contratos de petróleo a precio de yuan han sido intermitentes durante seis años.

Arabia Saudita está en conversaciones activas con Beijing para fijar el precio de algunas de sus ventas de petróleo a China en yuanes, dijeron personas familiarizadas con el asunto, una medida que afectaría el dominio del dólar estadounidense en el mercado mundial del petróleo y marcaría otro cambio en el crudo más importante del mundo. exportador hacia Asia.

Las conversaciones con China sobre los contratos de petróleo a precio de yuan han sido intermitentes durante seis años, pero se han acelerado este año a medida que los saudíes se han vuelto cada vez más descontentos con los compromisos de seguridad de EE. UU. de hace décadas para defender el reino, dijeron las personas.

Los saudíes están enojados por la falta de apoyo de Estados Unidos a su intervención en la guerra civil de Yemen y por el intento de la administración Biden de llegar a un acuerdo con Irán sobre su programa nuclear. Funcionarios saudíes han dicho que estaban conmocionados por la precipitada retirada de Estados Unidos de Afganistán el año pasado.

China compra más del 25% del petróleo que exporta Arabia Saudita. Si se cotizan en yuanes, esas ventas impulsarían la posición de la moneda china. Los saudíes también están considerando incluir contratos de futuros denominados en yuanes, conocidos como petroyuan, en el modelo de precios de Saudi Arabian Oil Co., conocida como Aramco.

Sería un cambio profundo para Arabia Saudita cotizar incluso algunos de sus aproximadamente 6,2 millones de barriles por día de exportaciones de crudo en algo que no sea dólares. La mayoría de las ventas mundiales de petróleo, alrededor del 80 %, se realizan en dólares, y los saudíes comercian petróleo exclusivamente en dólares desde 1974, en un acuerdo con la administración de Nixon que incluía garantías de seguridad para el reino.


China introdujo contratos de petróleo a precio de yuanes en 2018 como parte de sus esfuerzos para hacer que su moneda sea negociable en todo el mundo, pero no han hecho mella en el dominio del dólar en el mercado petrolero. Para China, el uso de dólares se ha convertido en un peligro destacado por las sanciones de Estados Unidos a Irán por su programa nuclear y a Rusia en respuesta a la invasión de Ucrania.

China ha intensificado su cortejo al reino saudita. En los últimos años, China ayudó a Arabia Saudita a construir sus propios misiles balísticos, consultó sobre un programa nuclear y comenzó a invertir en los proyectos favoritos del príncipe heredero Mohammed bin Salman, como Neom, una nueva ciudad futurista. Arabia Saudita invitó al presidente chino Xi Jinping a visitar este año.


El Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Arabia Saudita, Faisal bin Farhan, se reunió con el Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de China, Wang Yi, en China en enero.

Mientras tanto, la relación saudí con EE. UU. se ha deteriorado bajo la presidencia de Biden, quien dijo en la campaña de 2020 que el reino debería ser un “paria” por el asesinato del periodista saudí Jamal Khashoggi en 2018. El príncipe Mohammed, quien según las autoridades de inteligencia de EE. UU. ordenó al Sr. el asesinato de Khashoggi, se negó a asistir a una llamada entre Biden y el gobernante saudí, el rey Salman, el mes pasado.

También se produce cuando la relación económica de Estados Unidos con los saudíes está disminuyendo. Estados Unidos se encuentra ahora entre los principales productores de petróleo del mundo. Una vez importó 2 millones de barriles de crudo saudí por día a principios de la década de 1990, pero esas cifras se redujeron a menos de 500.000 barriles por día en diciembre de 2021, según la Administración de Información de Energía de EE. UU.

Por el contrario, las importaciones de petróleo de China se han disparado en las últimas tres décadas, en línea con su economía en expansión. Arabia Saudita fue el principal proveedor de crudo de China en 2021, vendiendo 1,76 millones de barriles por día, seguido de Rusia con 1,6 millones de barriles por día, según datos de la Administración General de Aduanas de China.

“La dinámica ha cambiado drásticamente. La relación de Estados Unidos con los saudíes ha cambiado, China es el mayor importador de crudo del mundo y están ofreciendo muchos incentivos lucrativos al reino”, dijo un funcionario saudí familiarizado con las conversaciones.


“China ha estado ofreciendo todo lo que puedas imaginar al reino”, dijo el funcionario.

Un alto funcionario estadounidense calificó la idea de que los saudíes vendan petróleo a China en yuanes como “altamente volátil y agresiva” y “poco probable”. El funcionario dijo que los saudíes habían planteado la idea en el pasado cuando había tensión entre Washington y Riad.

Es posible que los saudíes retrocedan. Cambiar millones de barriles de comercio de petróleo de dólares a yuanes todos los días podría sacudir la economía saudí, que tiene una moneda, el riyal, vinculada al dólar. Los ayudantes del príncipe Mohammed le han estado advirtiendo de un daño económico impredecible si sigue adelante con el plan a toda prisa.

Hacer más ventas en yuanes conectaría más estrechamente a Arabia Saudita con la moneda de China, que no ha captado la atención de los inversores internacionales debido a los estrictos controles que Beijing mantiene sobre ella. Contraer las ventas de petróleo en una moneda menos estable también podría socavar la perspectiva fiscal del gobierno saudí.


Algunos funcionarios advirtieron al Príncipe Mohammed que aceptar pagos por petróleo en yuanes representaría riesgos para los ingresos saudíes vinculados a los bonos del Tesoro de EE. UU. en el extranjero y la disponibilidad limitada del yuan fuera de China.

El impacto en la economía saudita probablemente dependería de la cantidad de ventas de petróleo involucradas y del precio del petróleo. Algunos economistas dijeron que alejarse de las ventas de petróleo denominadas en dólares diversificaría la base de ingresos del reino y eventualmente podría llevarlo a vincular el riyal a una canasta de monedas, similar al dinar de Kuwait.

“Si se (hace) ahora en un momento de fuertes precios del petróleo, no se vería negativamente. Se vería más como una profundización de los lazos con China”, dijo Monica Malik, economista jefe de Abu Dhabi Commercial Bank.

Los sauditas todavía planean hacer la mayoría de las transacciones petroleras en dólares, dicen las personas familiarizadas con sus conversaciones. Pero la medida podría tentar a otros productores a fijar también el precio de sus exportaciones chinas en yuanes. Las otras grandes fuentes de petróleo de China son Rusia, Angola e Irak.

La medida saudí podría socavar la supremacía del dólar estadounidense en el sistema financiero internacional, en el que Washington ha confiado durante décadas para imprimir letras del Tesoro que utiliza para financiar su déficit presupuestario.

“El mercado del petróleo, y por extensión todo el mercado mundial de materias primas, es la póliza de seguro del estatus del dólar como moneda de reserva”, dijo el economista Gal Luft, codirector del Instituto para el Análisis de la Seguridad Global con sede en Washington, quien coescribió un libro sobre la desdolarización. “Si se saca ese bloque de la pared, la pared comenzará a colapsar”.

Las conversaciones con China sobre el precio del petróleo en yuanes comenzaron antes de que el príncipe Mohammed, el líder de facto del reino, hiciera su primera visita oficial a China en 2016, dijeron personas familiarizadas con el asunto. El príncipe heredero le pidió al entonces ministro de energía del reino, Khalid al-Falih, que estudiara la propuesta, dijeron las personas.

El Sr. Falih instruyó a Aramco para que preparara un memorando que se centrara en gran medida en los desafíos económicos de cambiar a la fijación de precios en yuanes.

“Realmente no pensó que fuera una buena idea, pero no pudo detener las conversaciones porque el barco ya había zarpado”, dijo otra persona familiarizada con las reuniones.

Los funcionarios saudíes a favor del cambio han argumentado que el reino podría usar parte de los ingresos del yuan para pagar a los contratistas chinos involucrados en megaproyectos a nivel nacional, lo que ayudaría a mitigar algunos de los riesgos asociados con los controles de capital sobre la moneda. China también podría ofrecer incentivos como inversiones multimillonarias en el reino.

Otro funcionario familiarizado con las conversaciones dijo que el precio del yuan podría dar a los saudíes más influencia con los chinos y ayudar a convencer a Beijing de que reduzca el apoyo a Irán.

Ali Shihabi, que forma parte del directorio de Neom y anteriormente dirigió un grupo de expertos pro-saudí en Washington, dijo que el reino no puede ignorar el deseo de China de pagar las importaciones de petróleo en su propia moneda, particularmente después de que EE. banco central venda divisas extranjeras en sus reservas.

“Cualquier duda que tuvieran los países sobre la necesidad de diversificarse hacia el yuan y otras monedas/geografías habría terminado con ese gran paso”, tuiteó el Sr. Shihabi en respuesta a este artículo.


Fuente: https://www.wsj.com/articles/saudi-a...51541?mod=e2tw
 




 ​


----------



## Fígaro (15 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Echando mas gasolina:



A ver si sirve para que los juden espabilen con el doble rasero...si Israel echara un cablecito de los suyos, Rusia lo tendría aún más feo.


----------



## Alvin Red (15 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Homepage - Techartica
> 
> 
> Get the latest creative news from FooBar about art, design and business.
> ...



No creo que pase nada, servidores en Rusia, se crea una nueva compañía con los activos de la anterior o sea cuentas, etc., bueno eso espero.


----------



## dabuti (15 Mar 2022)

VOLUNTARO GRINGO ACOJONADO: NO TENEMOS NI BALAS.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (15 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Vaya, parece que la GRU tenia juguetes GSM en Kiev... pero es de suponer que los ucranianos no serán tan tolais de usar moviles sin sistema de cifrado adicional... ¿verdad?


----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


>


----------



## paconan (15 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Madre mia....Julian Rata!!!!!
> 
> Esta todo dicho.



Hay mas que lo confirman no sólo ese tal julian
@GeoConfirmed


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

* sercorimo *




1 hour ago

 Pompeo

El 18 de noviembre de 2016 fue anunciado como director de la Agencia Central de Inteligencia (CIA) por el presidente electo Donald Trump, siendo confirmado por el Senado el 23 de enero de 2017.45

ANTES DE NADA: BASTANTE POSIBLIDADES DE QUE SEA UN DOBLE . O LO HAYAN CAMBIADO. PERO






* Salmo 46:1 > mirror 164 > Law of War page 164*

fair trials doesnt exist my friend 



SEA COMO FUERE 113 311 COMO REFERENCIAS AL LAW OF WAR NO COMO FECCHAS








JoAnn Esq

 Pompeo timestamp 3:31 > mirror 133 > Drop 133 > Law of War footnote chapter 1.3.3

Psalm 46:1 > mirror 164 > Law of War page 164

Putin launched a special operation in Ukraine to take on the New World Order.

Deep state satanists using Ukraine "war" to bring in Red Cross humanitarian "corridors" to steal away Ukrainian children, particularly orphans.

Law of War permits Putin's actions under "Permissive Law".

@Ratfinks
3 pics ​


----------



## PutoNWO (15 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> VOLUNTARO GRINGO ACOJONADO: NO TENEMOS NI BALAS.



No descarto que sean Sacrificios en honor a Demonios, de la OTAN satanista te puedes esperar estas cosas


----------



## John Nash (15 Mar 2022)

Democracias liberales vs Rusia:









Suspensión de 6 años y multa de 16.660 euros a un médico negacionista Covid


El Comib considera que ha promulgado acciones contrarias a la evidencia científica y ha cometido 12 faltas graves




www.redaccionmedica.com





*Suspensión de 6 años y multa de 16.660 euros a un médico negacionista Covid*










El juzgado sanciona a Marina Ovsiánnikova con una multa de 257 euros y la deja en libertad


La periodista criticó la “propaganda” del Kremlin y coló la palabra ‘guerra’ en un informativo




www.lavanguardia.com





*El juzgado sanciona a Marina Ovsiánnikova con una multa de 257 euros y la deja en libertad*


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hal8995 (15 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Joder gente que esto es un jilo sobre la jerra jajajaja
> 
> cómo haber tanta puta lolaína?? xDDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> Como lo gozo con estas brvtales humillaciones a globalistas de mierda



Y como se hizo una foto en cabina con un fusil de asalto ? O es de la Srta. PEPIS ?


----------



## Eldetabarnia (15 Mar 2022)

Eso es falso, desde la propaganda rusa se hizo un esfuerzo titánico por desacreditar nuestra identidad y minar nuestra soberanía


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Mar 2022)

no está en la barrera, sino en Kiev


----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)

Off topic

Globalistas, ahí lo lleváis puesto

. USA Today incluye a la transgénero Rachel Levine en la lista de las mujeres del año


----------



## DCD (15 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Estos les han cojido cariño a los rusos después de que los hayan reventado unas cuantas veces


----------



## Rafl Eg (15 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Armas a Ucrania disfrazadas de "ayuda humanitaria". En Pisa los trabajadores se niegan a cargar los aviones
> 
> Unos trabajadores del aeropuerto civil Galileo Galilei de Pisa nos han informado de un hecho muy grave: vuelos "humanitarios" salen del Cargo Village ubicado en el aeropuerto civil, que debe ser llenado con provisiones, alimentos, medicinas y cualquier otra cosa útil para los ucranianos. poblaciones atormentadas durante semanas por bombardeos y combates. ¡Pero no es así!
> 
> ...



_Armas a Ucrania disfrazadas de "ayuda humanitaria".
"¡Desde Toscana puentes de paz, no vuelos de guerra!"_

Ese mensaje debería reproducirse más con el paso de los días/semanas en todas partes de la UE, en detrimento del actual histerismo belicista.


----------



## John Nash (15 Mar 2022)

Derechos al precipicio.









¿Está el BCE a punto de cometer un error? Los fantasmas de 2011 vuelven a sobrevolar el cielo de la Eurozona


El Banco Central Europeo (BCE) anunció un cambio de rumbo en su reunión de diciembre que ni la guerra de Ucrania ha logrado modificar. Christine Lagarde, presidenta del instituto monetario, recalcó en varias ocasiones el jueves pasado que el BCE seguirá adelante con su hoja de ruta (o incluso la...



www.eleconomista.es





Tras años de un control acérrimo de las _palomas_ (defensores de los bajos tipos de interés y de los estímulos extraordinarios), la resurrección de la inflación parece haber* devuelto el timón del BCE a los halcones* (prefieren una política monetaria más estricta y son menos tolerante a los desvíos al alza de la inflación). Ahora, tras este cambio de mando, los mercados descuentan hasta cinco subidas de tipos en la zona euro este año. ¿Está el BCE a punto de cometer un nuevo error?


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (15 Mar 2022)

volador dijo:


> Solo tienes que escuchar lo que a dicho repetidamente PUTIN, LAVROV, la MILF esa de exteriores, los analistas en la TV RUS con mapas y líneas de avance incluidas, hasta los PROPUTIN del foro.
> 
> Que yo entiendo que queráis disimular pero es que PUTIN, repito PUTIN lo ha repetido varias veces.



Putin y Rusia son capitalistas, esos del costo-beneficio de cualquier operación. Ucrania es una perita en dulce por la que Europa babea, miles y miles de Km 2 de trigales, maizales, girasoles, sus tierras negras, minas de cualquier mineral que imaginen; mientras que en ese tema Finlandia, bálticos y demás ¿Qué tienen?¿De dónde creen obtienen petróleo y gas para no morir de frío? Además Finlandia tiene muy buenas relaciones comerciales con Rusia.


----------



## damnun_infectum (15 Mar 2022)

Buenas...parece que los encierros, bozales, y destrucción de libertades y derechos era para comprobar cuan obedientes somos para caso de un conflicto armado.

La borregada ha ido en masa a pincharse, encerrarse y llevar bozal...la borregada hará lo que digamos en caso de guerra.

Es todo por el bien...pero de la cuadrilla de sicópatas. Con el 2% de pib cada país de la otan, se ponen las botas. Y luego más guerra y más gastos, es pandemia II. Y las sojas trans ya nos las mandan ellos, en sustitución de los cereales, Y SIN NECESIDAD DE ADVERTIR A LOS CONSUMIDORES.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## ppacogonzalezz (15 Mar 2022)

El poderoso ejercito ruso, llevan 1 mes y no pueden con la todopoderosa Ucrania jajaja

Y estos querían mirar de tu a tu a Estados Unidos jajaja

En dos semanas en Berlin decían jajaja


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

_FAIR TRAILS DONT EXIST MY FRIEND _
_

_
_ JUICIOS POR KALIBR _





bastion costero Onyx en realidad el gif​


----------



## NPI (15 Mar 2022)

Nueva cuenta que ha sido creada por la chupipandi COVIDIANA TOTALITARIA TRAGACIONISTA. Sois un chiste con patas.


----------



## Tierra Azul (15 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> EL SNIPER CANADIENSE YA ESTÁ KO.



fijate tú, el mas mortifero, esas ganas de fardar en fin...mordió el polvo


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## John Nash (15 Mar 2022)

Robo de un maletín radiactivo en Madrid: las autoridades piden su entrega inmediata


La carga radiactiva es baja y solo podría considerarse dañina si "se manipula mucho el objeto". La empresa distribuidora de este material asegura que, tras los robos, "muchos lo devuelven porque no les vale para nada"




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fmercury1980 (15 Mar 2022)

*Creo que no lo habéis puesto.*
*
Los rusos han nombrado una nueva alcaldesa interina para la ciudad de Melitópol: Galina Danilchenko.
*
**


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (15 Mar 2022)

El hijito de Biden tiene fuertes intereses comerciales en Ucrania.


----------



## dabuti (15 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Hay mas que lo confirman no sólo ese tal julian
> @GeoConfirmed



Tremendas las maldades de las que es capaz el hombre.


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El periódico surcoreano "Joseon Ilbo" informa sobre las desventuras en Ucrania del mercenario surcoreano Lee Geun, un blogger de Instagram y YouTube, ex capitán de las fuerzas especiales de la Armada de Corea del Sur y su grupo. Después de llegar a Kiev, sintió amenazada su vida debido a los feroces combates e intentó evacuar a Polonia.
> Los guardias fronterizos polacos no le permitieron ingresar al territorio de este país quienes denunciaron su presencia como ilegal.
> Ahora en algún lugar de la región de Lviv pide al Ministerio de Exteriores de Corea del Sur que lo ayude a él y a su grupo a regresar a su tierra natal.
> 
> ...



Llega el nieto de Bruce Lee a Ucrania, escucha explosiones y ve unos cuantos muertos con las bocas abiertas, se le termina el ardor guerrero, que se joda, o que hubiera traido en la mochila, pañales para adultos, ahora que se pasee con las zurraspas y algun ukro lo confundira con un siberiano.


----------



## PutoNWO (15 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> El poderoso ejercito ruso, llevan 1 mes y no pueden con la todopoderosa Ucrania jajaja
> 
> Y estos querían mirar de tu a tu a Estados Unidos jajaja
> 
> En dos semanas en Berlin decían jajaja



Ni con la ayuda de OTAN, extranjeros, TVs, Medios, Armas, miles de millones.

La victoria se acerca


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> La alusión histórica obvia es el vagón de Rethondes de 1918, donde los alemanes tuvieron que firmar el armisticio que ponía fin a la Primera Guerra Mundial.
> 
> Vamos, que se rinden.



No creo que se rindan.

Pero curioso luego Hitler hizo firmar el armisticio de 1940 a Francia en el mismo vagón


----------



## dabuti (15 Mar 2022)

Eldetabarnia dijo:


> Eso es falso, desde la propaganda rusa se hizo un esfuerzo titánico por desacreditar nuestra identidad y minar nuestra soberanía



Fuentes reales, realidades constatables, declaraciones..........................


----------



## paconan (15 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Democracias liberales vs Rusia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y tu te lo crees? mira de una fuente rusa


*El editor de Channel One multado con 30,000 rublos por transmitir un cartel contra la guerra*

El Tribunal Ostankino de Moscú multó a Marina Ovsyannikova, que irrumpió en el aire del Canal Uno con un cartel contra la guerra, con 30.000 rublos. El tribunal la declaró culpable en virtud del artículo sobre la organización de una acción no coordinada (parte 2 del artículo 20.2 del Código de Infracciones Administrativas de la Federación Rusa). 

Después del juicio, la Sra. Ovsyannikova dijo que la policía la interrogó durante más de 14 horas, no le proporcionó asistencia legal y no le permitió ponerse en contacto con su familia y amigos. También agradeció a todos por su apoyo.

Anteriormente, una fuente de TASS en los organismos encargados de hacer cumplir la ley informó que se estaba llevando a cabo un control previo a la investigación contra Marina Ovsyannikova en virtud del art. 207.3 del Código Penal de la Federación Rusa (difusión pública de información falsa a sabiendas sobre el uso de las fuerzas armadas rusas), cuyo castigo máximo es de 15 años de prisión.

Ayer, 14 de marzo, Marina Ovsyannikova irrumpió en el aire de Canal Uno durante unos segundos con un cartel antibelicista. El día anterior, grabó un mensaje en video en el que condenó la operación militar en Ucrania y expresó la esperanza de que “los pueblos hermanos aún puedan reconciliarse”. El Kremlin llamó a este acto "hooligan".









Редактора «Первого канала» оштрафовали на 30 тыс. рублей за антивоенный плакат в эфире


Подробнее на сайте




www.kommersant.ru


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Mar 2022)

volador dijo:


> Estonia, Finlandia, Suecia, Lituania, etc... todos son nazis
> 
> Perfecto, una excusa como otra cualquiera, pero vamos que me parece bien, lo triste del caso es tú y tu ideología también serías un nazi



En los paises bálticos y Finlandia, exterminaron a toda la izquierda surgida de la Revolución de Octubre en los años 20, en la IIGM aportaron divisiones SS a los nazis, ¿pero que sabrá de eso un milenial como tu?


----------



## DCD (15 Mar 2022)

Pedro Pablo 01 dijo:


> Putin y Rusia son capitalistas, esos del costo-beneficio de cualquier operación. Ucrania es una perita en dulce por la que Europa babea, miles y miles de Km 2 de trigales, maizales, girasoles, sus tierras negras, minas de cualquier mineral que imaginen; mientras que en ese tema Finlandia, bálticos y demás ¿Qué tienen?¿De dónde creen obtienen petróleo y gas para no morir de frío? Además Finlandia tiene muy buenas relaciones comerciales con Rusia.



Los políticos de toda Europa están comprados de un modo u otro. 

Los servicios secretos los tienen fichados y conocen sus vicios. Si están ahí y aguantan es porque los tienen a su servicio

Un ejemplo. Epstein muerto, su socio francés muerto y la Maxwell a puntito seguramente. Cuántos gerifaltes estarán ahora al servicio del dueño de las fotos que se tomaron en esa isla?


----------



## lapetus (15 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Muy buen artículo de Rostislav Ischenko, a mí me parece exagerado el peligro de una intervención occidental aérea para que el ejército ucraniano del Oeste se rehaga y contraataque, como en Corea , pero el resto del artículo está muy bien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En occidente se da una importancia excesiva a la aviación. Ninguna guerra se gana desde el aire. Aunque se imponga una zona de exclusión aérea, si no van a tirar bombazos, el ejército enemigo puede atacar a placer por abajo.
A no ser que lo que propongan sea que occidente proteja a los aviones de ataque ucros mientras éstos bombardean a los rusos, pero esto es absurdo.
Más bien creo que quieren colar aviones con radares terrestres para monitorizar vehículos, que los americanos se mueren de rabia por no poder usar. Los satélites proporcionan inteligencia pero es mucho mejor un dron o avión espía.

Los sistemas antiaéreos modernos han hecho obsoleta a la aviación. Lo estamos viendo con los derribos ucranianos de aeronaves rusas incluso con armas portátiles. La única intervención aérea segura es la realizada desde lejos con armas "standoff". La aviación queda relegada a una mera plataforma desde la que lanzar misiles. La guerra moderna es una guerra de drones, misiles y armas de precisión. No necesitas aviones de ataque teniendo artillería guiada por GPS. Los tanques y los barcos de superficie, también obsoletos.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (15 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Ni con la ayuda de OTAN, extranjeros, TVs, Medios, Armas, miles de millones.
> 
> La victoria se acerca
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 984828



Ты помечтай


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (15 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Estos son los que quieren la tercera guerra mundial. Ellos dan por hecho que no irán



A priori no me parece un warmonger por decir eso, me parece sencillamente un ignorante. En el 91 ni los rusos estaban de rodillas ni se les podia desarmar, es más, aquello era un avispero que un golpe mal dado podia crujir el incipiente estado y acabar en una dictadura coreana (el golpe del 91 fue su 23-F para desactivar a los comunistas). De hecho durante el desgobierno de Yeltsin las fuerzas armadas rusas se redujeron enormemente hasta el punto de dejarles virtualmente sin ejercito. Lo que los analistas de la OTAN no podian saber es que la KGB se iba a terminar llevando el gato al agua y el pais iba a desarrollarse economicamente y rearmarse en 20 años hasta los niveles actuales.


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Mar 2022)

MPogany dijo:


> Por lo visto estos tres sí pueden...
> 
> Imagino que por el tema de que la población civil sigue saliendo hacia Polonia las lineas de tren siguen activas o por lo menos seguía así hace unos días...pero joder la que se puede liar como a alguno de esos les pase algo



Imposible llegar en tren a Kiev, el pais esta en guerra, una de dos; *nos estan mintiendo o los teletransporto David Copperfield !!!.*


----------



## John Nash (15 Mar 2022)

Rusia ya aviso. No son periodistas sino propagandistas y por lo tanto enemigos:









Mueren dos periodistas de Fox News en un ataque a las afueras de Kiev


El cámara Pierre Zakrzewski y Oleksandra Kuvshinova, una productora de nacionalidad ucraniana, perdieron la vida cuando su vehículo fue atacado. El periodista Benjamin Hall, que está gravemente herido, también iba con ellos



www.abc.es





Me sigue siderando hasta que punto los usanos menosprecian y ningunean a Rusia. Están completamente fuera de la realidad.


----------



## Marco Porcio (15 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> VOLUNTARO GRINGO ACOJONADO: NO TENEMOS NI BALAS.



Hijos de puta es poco los que han organizado todo esto (ya sabemos todos quienes) que no dejan salir a los hombres mayores de 18 del pais para que vayan a una muerte segura. Y aún os parecerá normal a algunos.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (15 Mar 2022)

Cuánto más se sabe del ataque contra el centro de entrenamiento cercano a Polonia, más se conoce de la brvtalidad, eficacia y eficiencia del ataque. Impresionante como los rusos LIQUIDARON DE UNA TACADA a todas las brigadas internacionales. Impresionante también los vídeos de los brigadistas supervivientes yéndose de Ucrania porque ‘ejjjjjque la guerra es horrible’


----------



## paconan (15 Mar 2022)

Pueblo de Mirnoye, distrito de Belyaevsky, cerca de Odessa


----------



## Kreonte (15 Mar 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> Las redes sociales hunden al ser humano en la fantasía, hasta privarle del más elemental sentido de supervivencia. Ya lo vimos cuando jóvenes influencers morían por conseguir "la foto" (cayéndose desde rascacielos, o acantilados). Pero lo de ir a la guerra como si fuera un videojuego, es el culmen de la estupidez. Bastante más idiota que lo de las mascarillas.
> La pregunta es: ¿Ya eran idiotas de antes? ¿Son las redes sociales una forma de "filtro" donde se seleccionan? ¿O por contra hacen que gente "normal" se convierta en retrasada?



Como las brigadas internacionales en la guerra civil, o como los americanos que se alistaron para luchar en la primera guerra mundial, todo producto de las redes. No, la gente tiene ideales, valores morales, convicciones asentadas en pro del colectivo q están por encima de su propia existencia como individuo. Te parezca lógico o no.

Otra cosa es ir al suicidio por falta de apoyo aéreo como lo están haciendo ahora.

De todas maneras, con el desarrollo tecnológico actual pelear a "pecho" descubierto es una gilipollez. Me parece absurdo ver tíos con metralleta en mano escondidos en azoteas o tras las ventanas cuando puedes tener unas ametralladoras que funcionen con cámara y joystick.


----------



## Peineto (15 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> A esta puta la tenemos apuntada en la lista para violarla en manada



Bonita manera de defender un orden alternativo y civilizado. Relee lo que has escrito y pide disculpas publicamente.


----------



## paconan (15 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Tremendas las maldades de las que es capaz el hombre.



Que me quieres decir con eso? que hay crímenes de guerra buenos y malos y según quien los cometa son perdonables?


----------



## Burbujo II (15 Mar 2022)

*HOLOCAUSTO DORITERO (Vol. III)---> Las bolsas de Doritos vendrán con cinco nachos menos por la inflación*


----------



## Gotthard (15 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Durísimas sanciones, dicen.
> 
> Hasta que vengan los ejpertos a dar una explicación convincente, yo no lo pillo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 984704



Se llama havrir jrande para que el malo malisimo te cague el alma o llevar a tu pais a la derroicion mas absoluta y ser ahorcado por tus propios ciudadanos muertos de frio.


----------



## raptors (15 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Hoy se cumplen 20 días desde que comenzó la invasión rusa.
> * Rusia en 20 días no conquistó ni el Dombass.
> * El Ejército de Ukrania ha atacado Donetsk, hay 24 fallecidos.
> * Según la ONU, 691 civiles muertos en el conflicto.
> ...



Ojala cobres bien... por saber empinarte a lo que dicta gUSAnia....


----------



## Fmercury1980 (15 Mar 2022)

*SITUACIÓN POLÍTICA EN MELITÓPOL:

-Los rusos han nombrado a una nueva alcaldesa, Galina Danilchenko.
-Se trata de una diputada del Bloque Oposiror de Yuri Boyko, sucesor del Partido de las Regiones.
-La nueva alcaldesa anuncia la creación de un Comité Popular.

Parece que los rusos van creando una nueva administración y tomando medidas para la rearticulación política de las regiones que controlan.*


----------



## Salamandra (15 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> No creo que se rindan.
> 
> Pero curioso luego Hitler hizo firmar el armisticio de 1940 a Francia en el mismo vagón



leñeeee. Tiene que ser fake. La cuestión es de quien para ver como se envía el mensaje.


----------



## Billy Ray (15 Mar 2022)

_Últimas noticias: Rusia acaba de sancionar a Joe Biden. Si bien eso es algo terrible, en muchos sentidos tal vez ahora se explique por qué la familia Biden recibió 3,5 millones de dólares de la rica esposa del exalcalde de Moscú. 
Durante nuestro Debate Presidencial, el “moderador” Chris Wallace, entonces de Fox, no me permitió hacer esa pregunta. Dijo que era inapropiado. Quizás por eso Biden ha sido tan “lento en desenfundar” con Rusia. Este es un conflicto de intereses realmente malo que, quizás ahora, será finalmente completamente revelado! _


----------



## John Nash (15 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Y tu te lo crees? mira de una fuente rusa
> 
> 
> *El editor de Channel One multado con 30,000 rublos por transmitir un cartel contra la guerra*
> ...



30.000 rublos son 257 euros.

Este martes se inició un juicio contra ella, y se la acusó únicamente de violar las estrictas reglas de manifestación en Rusia, lo que se saldó con una condena de 30.000 rublos (257 euros al cambio actual) y fue dejada en libertad.


----------



## dabuti (15 Mar 2022)

Tiene buenas LOLAS esta disidente.

MELAFO..............


----------



## John Nash (15 Mar 2022)

El sector alimentario denuncia ''graves problemas de abastecimiento'' por la huelga de los transportistas


La industria alimentaria ha lanzado una alerta por los problemas de abastecimiento que está sufriendo a raíz de la huelga de transportistas. "Con motivo de la huelga de transportes y de la situación de bloqueo que se está produciendo en algunas carreteras de nuestro país, actualmente se está...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (15 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> VOLUNTARO GRINGO ACOJONADO: NO TENEMOS NI BALAS.



Si joda...por miterse en chilaba dionce varas


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## volador (15 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> En los paises bálticos y Finlandia, exterminaron a toda la izquierda surgida de la Revolución de Octubre en los años 20, en la IIGM aportaron divisiones SS a los nazis, ¿pero que sabrá de eso un milenial como tu?



Y por eso son todos nazis y ahora hay que matarlos a todos 

Oye qué me parece bien, que son cosas de comunistas y tal
Tú al qué no te da la razón te lo cargas por nazi y tan ricamente, más o menos lo que te pasaría por ser comunista ahora en Rusia


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (15 Mar 2022)

Los héroes de Farlopeski


----------



## Gotthard (15 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Echando mas gasolina:



Eso que es, un club gay de Beirut???? Ni una sola jaca.


----------



## Billy Ray (15 Mar 2022)

NUEVO: Rusia e India exploran canales de pago alternativos y la posibilidad de utilizar el Yuan chino como moneda de referencia en medio de las sanciones.


----------



## delhierro (15 Mar 2022)

El segundo video esta grabado desde un edificio muy alto que hay en la Plaza Griega.
*47°05'45.3"N 37°32'32.2"E*

Los combates esta realmente muy dentro de la ciudad. Aunque hay poca información.


----------



## volador (15 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Rusia ya aviso. No son periodistas sino propagandistas y por lo tanto enemigos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entiendo que cualquiera que no diga lo que Putin quiere oír es un propagandista y por tanto debe morir 

Qué bonita va a quedar Rusia


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Mar 2022)

volador dijo:


> Y por eso son todos nazis y ahora hay que matarlos a todos
> 
> Oye qué me parece bien, que son cosas de comunistas y tal
> Tú al qué no te da la razón te lo cargas por nazi y tan ricamente, más o menos lo que te pasaría por ser comunista ahora en Rusia



El Partido Comunista de Rusia aprobó la independencia de las Repúblicas Populares, los únicos que llevan asesinando gente durante 8 años son tus amigos los ucronazis.


----------



## Don Pascual (15 Mar 2022)

Lo aporto por que lo describe en nuestra lengua.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (15 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Tiene buenas LOLAS esta disidente.
> 
> MELAFO..............



Pero tu no eras un buyanga de 80 años decrépito.


----------



## Wein (15 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ooojo!!! Que esto explica parte del nerviosismo usano!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues si China es el mayor cliente de Arabia Saudi, normal que acepte yuanes. El dolar aguanta pòr el enorme déficit comercial con todas las potencias. Si Alemania no tuviera un superavit comercial de 50.000 millones de euros con USA también compraria en euros.

EEUU también va a tener su guano aunque si se saben gestionar bien tampoco deberia ser tan grave, podrán tener un nivel de vida similar o superior a la media de la UE.


----------



## PutoNWO (15 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Rusia ya aviso. No son periodistas sino propagandistas y por lo tanto enemigos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bien gracias, esta noche abro la botella de Vino, unos otanistas menos para desinformar


Peineto dijo:


> Bonita manera de defender un orden alternativo y civilizado. Relee lo que has escrito y pide disculpas publicamente.



En España violan a inocentes en manada y nadie se escandaliza con esas inocentes. NO


----------



## apocalippsis (15 Mar 2022)

*La inscripción en el camión en Alemania*

¡No te preocupes!
Los camiones no circularán a partir del lunes.
A partir del martes puedes recoger tú mismo tu periódico en la imprenta.
El miércoles - pan de ayer.
El jueves no habrá gasolina en las gasolineras.
El viernes, puedes llevar tu basura al basurero en tu bicicleta.
El sábado puedes caminar en la tienda entre los estantes vacíos.
El domingo se puede dormir mucho, ya que no habrá cerveza en las tabernas.
El lunes no hay que ir a trabajar porque ya no hay material (materia prima). 

t.me/kremlinprachka/17804


----------



## alfonbass (15 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Quedarse con todo está en la esencia del capitalismo, Alfonbass, Marx lo explico perfectamente cuando habla de que la competición capitalista solo puede tener un ganador, y llega al monopolio, y eso implica que los demás, los débiles, se quedan sin nada y esclavos del fuerte, del liberal de turno. Por eso el Estado es la herramienta menos mala para evitar que adquieran todo, protegiendo a la poblacion y reprimiendo los que intentan explotar a la poblacion para que no solo se sirvan de la gente como cosas, que es lo natural en la mentalidad liberal - lo siento pero es así, habitualmente son gente brillante que piensan que por serlo no tienen que compartir las cargas de los demás, muy propio del rollo del superhombre de Nietzsche-.
> 
> Lo de fastidiar a alguien, por supuesto, a ustedes, los liberales, que son los que se sienten fastidiados porque se ven limitados en su afán de quedarse con todo pasando por encima de todo lo que no sea su interés objetivo - .
> 
> Es que el problema del liberalismo es ese, que es una gran mentira para esconder bajo nobles palabras el egoísmo, la soberbia y la amoralidad de unos pocos - que suelen ser muy brillantes, insisto- que consideran el resto de la Humanidad como ganado a su servicio. Vamos, personas a las que tener fastidiados y controladas para que no puedan llevar sus objetivos a la práctica, porque nos llevan a los demás a la miseria.



Pero citame un libro de un autor "liberal· donde explique que esos son los objetivos de un supuesto "liberal", es que son conclusiones que, por lo que sea, sacas tu, yo puedo decir que el objetivo de un comunista es crear pobres para tener un pueblo que no tenga herramientas para rebelarse contra el estado, por lo que el estado puede hacer lo que quiera con la gente, matar, encarcelar, etc

Naturalmente no pienso que ese sea el objetivo principal, pienso que es un resultado obtenido, porque es imposible que, mediante el robo de la individualidad, sea posible construir una sociedad justa y próspera


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

*Resquemor en la Unión Europea por la visita de los líderes de los países del Visegrado a Kiev.*
La visita de los primeros ministros de Polonia, República Checa y Eslovenia a Kiev *ha provocado muchas reacciones en Bruselas, pero casi ninguna de satisfacción, alegría o esperanza.* En la capital comunitaria no ha gustado la forma en la que se ha gestionado el viaje, la improvisación, la falta de coordinación y, sobre todo, algunas de las motivaciones que subyacen. Por no hablar de los riesgos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

JoAnn Esq

_FAIR TRAILS DONT EXIST MY FRIEND _


__

 Pompeo timestamp 3:31 > mirror 133 > Drop 133 > Law of War footnote chapter 1.3.3
Psalm 46:1 > mirror 164 > Law of War page 164














Putin launched a special operation in Ukraine to take on the New World Order.

Deep state satanists using Ukraine "war" to bring in Red Cross humanitarian "corridors" to steal away Ukrainian children, particularly orphans.

Law of War permits Putin's actions under "Permissive Law".

_ JUICIOS POR KALIBR _








@Ratfinks








Foreign Affairs Intelligence Council


AnonUp.com Patriot Platform. \'If not us, who? If not now, when?\'




anonup.com




​


----------



## volador (15 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El Partido Comunista de Rusia aprobo la independenia de las Repúblicas Populares, los únicos que llevan asesinando gente durante 8 años son tus amigos los ucronazis.



Amigos ni uno

Unos salvajes de mierda como los mierdas rusos 

A cuál más hijo de puta y más escoria

Cada perro se lama su pija


----------



## pepinox (15 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



No te quepa ninguna duda que con Donald Trump lo de Ucrania no hubiera pasado.

Pero si el Trump hasta se reunió para a echar unas risas con el de Corea del Norte y se hablabla con él a través del twitter cada semana.

Trump nunca hubiera dejado que gilipolleces enturbiaran los negocios.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Mar 2022)

Van a democratizar Barbaria Saudí en 5,4,3,2,1


----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> El poderoso ejercito ruso, llevan 1 mes y no pueden con la todopoderosa Ucrania jajaja
> 
> Y estos querían mirar de tu a tu a Estados Unidos jajaja
> 
> En dos semanas en Berlin decían jajaja



No sé quién lo decía pero da la sensación de que a ti te influyó mucho porque debías estar acojonado


----------



## alfonbass (15 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Karl Marx, el Capital. Con ese basta.



Marx no es precisamente liberal...es como si yo digo que eres un asesino...y digo, coño, porque lo dice el vecino ese con el que te llevas a matar, que me lo ha dicho...


----------



## Gotthard (15 Mar 2022)

Lo de civil porque lo dice twitter no. Viendo la polvareda eso es un campo de batalla, hay que estar un poco colgao para ir a la descubierta.


----------



## Hal8995 (15 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los héroes de Farlopeski



Ostia como me he reido con este.

Cree que enviaron los rusos un mensaje al impactar en un edificio adyacente.

" He conocido un australiano...un mongol..."
Mongoles todos hijo mío.

Este estaba de fiesta por Madrid y preguntó poe donde se iba a Galicia y un hdp le indicó Galizia.


----------



## piru (15 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


>




Dice que los rusos estaban ahí el 7 de marzo pero que ya no están porque les obligaron a retroceder. Veamos el relato:

Han sido los malvados rusos en un control.
¿Pero si en esa zona no hay rusos?
El 7 de marzo sí había rusos, pero después les obligamos a retroceder y por eso no hay rusos ahora.
¿Nos lo creemos?


Disfrazando otra ucraniada más. Matan y montan el número


----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)

Si , se ve perfectamente, era un civil se llamaba antropoVic y tenía 26 años, le gustaba jugar al mus y tenía unas zapatillas naranjas


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Mar 2022)

Hay que exterminar a estos demonios:


----------



## Bucanero (15 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los héroes de Farlopeski



y digo yo. Esta gente a que va a Ucrania. Te cae un misil cerca y se acabo la aventura. Es que me parece increible. No me imagino a las brigadas internacionales enla guerra civil perdiendo a unos pocos y diciendo algo así como"Ya nos vamos que hemos visto mucha guerra" Esta gente que se pensaba a que iban.


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Ese no es un civil.


----------



## Don Pascual (15 Mar 2022)

Linchamientos públicos en la Ucrania nazi de Zelenski. En la ciudad de Dubno


----------



## kikepm (15 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Parece que ha muerto el periodista de la FOX herido ayer en un ataque ruso contra civiles











Los aliados bombardean la televisión serbia


10 muertos y 20 desaparecidos, según Belgrado, en un ataque que paró seis horas la emisión




elpais.com













Muere el cámara de Tele 5 José Couso tras impactar un misil de EE UU en el hotel Palestina


El informador ha perdido la vida en la mesa de operaciones .-Su compañero Jon Sistiaga abandonará Bagdad junto con los restos de Couso




elpais.com


----------



## apocalippsis (15 Mar 2022)

En el territorio liberado del distrito de Belokurakinsky, se organizó el Ministerio del Interior de la LPR, el servicio de la policía.

Ex empleados de la policía nacional de Ucrania, que sirvieron en el Departamento de Asuntos Internos del distrito de Belokurakinsky, expresaron su deseo de continuar sirviendo en el Ministerio de Asuntos Internos de la LPR.

Los ex empleados dijeron que la dirección del departamento regional abandonó sus trabajos, es decir, se apartaron de sus deberes oficiales para proteger los derechos y libertades de los ciudadanos y garantizar la protección del orden público en el territorio que se les encomendó, mientras que los empleados subordinados permanecieron. para cumplir con su deber oficial. Además, los ex policías de Ucrania entregaron voluntariamente sus armas de fuego de servicio.

Después de prestar el Juramento de Lealtad al pueblo de la República Popular de Luhansk, continuarán sirviendo en sus unidades como empleados del Ministerio del Interior de LPR.

_*❗*_*Atención, la entrega voluntaria de armas, municiones y explosivos exime de responsabilidad penal. Póngase en contacto con la dirección: LNR ptg. Belokurakino, calle. Kírova, 25.* 

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## Fauna iberica (15 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Van a democratizar Barbaria Saudí en 5,4,3,2,1



Eso es un torpedo en la línea de flotación del dólar, sin el petróleo de Arabia Saudí y la obligación d venderlo en dólares el imperio se desmoronaria en pocos meses, a lo sumo un par de años, es lo que ha permitido a EEUU mantener su económia a flote desde hace décadas, a saddam le destruyeron por intentar venderlo en euros, esto es mucho más fuerte, será cuestión de supervivencia, en que estarán pensando los sátrapas saudies.


----------



## John Nash (15 Mar 2022)

volador dijo:


> Entiendo que cualquiera que no diga lo que Putin quiere oír es un propagandista y por tanto debe morir
> 
> Qué bonita va a quedar Rusia











La muerte del cámara gallego José Couso, un «accidente» sin aclarar


EL CASO ESPAÑOL



www.lavozdegalicia.es





*El 8 de abril del 2003, un misil norteamericano impactaba en la planta 15 del hotel Palestina en Bagdad. Daba de lleno en la habitación 1503, donde se alojaba el equipo de la agencia Reuters y afectaba a varias plantas del edificio. José Couso Permuy*, un cámara ferrolano que trabajaba para Telecinco, estaba filmando imágenes desde el piso 14 y fue alcanzado en la pierna y la mandíbula. El cámara entró consciente en el quirófano donde le iban a amputar la pierna, pero se murió durante la intervención.* Estados Unidos calificó de accidente el suceso, y el Gobierno español aceptó la justificación, aunque nadie se explica cómo el tanque estadounidense giró y lanzó un misil a un hotel lleno de periodistas *


----------



## Hal8995 (15 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los héroes de Farlopeski



Cuanto daño hecho el equipo A. Todos con armas automáticas y explosivos tirando a saco y solo hay malos contusionados porque vuelca su jeep.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

Maldita hemeroteca


----------



## Zhukov (15 Mar 2022)

Parte de guerra de hoy, avances pequeños pero significativos porque se está resquebrajando el Frente de Donbass









Parte de guerra 15/03/2022


Frente de Donetsk – informes de Oleg Kalugin ayer 14 Marzo La Milicia Popular de la RPD comenzó a atacar a las unidades ucranianas al oeste de Donetsk desde el frente y los flancos Como se in…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Eso es un torpedo en la línea de flotación del dólar, sin el petróleo de Arabia Saudí y la obligación d venderlo en dólares el imperio se desmoronaria en pocos meses, a lo sumo un par de años, es lo que ha permitido a EEUU mantener su económia a flote desde hace décadas, a saddam le destruyeron por intentar venderlo en euros, esto es mucho más fuerte, será cuestión de supervivencia, en que estarán pensando los sátrapas saudies.



En qué son avariciosos, muy reconrosos y hay un nuevo actor en el tablero.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Mar 2022)

Hilo técnico, muy informativo, largo pero merece la pena


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Ostia como me he reido con este.
> 
> Cree que enviaron los rusos un mensaje al impactar en un edificio adyacente.



Y CLARO

LO DESPERTARON ... NO DEJANDOLE DORMIR CON EL INSISTITE E INCIVICO BOOM BOM BOMM DE MISILES KALIBER A POCOS METROS

SE DIO LA VUELTA E INTENTO VOLVER A CONCILIAR EL SUEÑO

PERO LOS CABRONES DE LOS RUSOS

NO LO DEJABAN


      
​


----------



## Gonzalor (15 Mar 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Cuanto daño hecho el equipo A. Todos con armas automáticas y explosivos tirando a saco y solo hay malos contusionados porque vuelca su jeep.



¡Joder con el zampabollos! Ese se vuelve a España porque ha descubierto que en Ucrania no hay Doritos


----------



## Salamandra (15 Mar 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Ostia como me he reido con este.
> 
> Cree que enviaron los rusos un mensaje al impactar en un edificio adyacente.
> 
> ...



Si hubiesen impactado donde la gente estaba escansando hubiese habido miles de víctimas... el gobierno ucraniano reconoce 35 víctimas.... pero el se marcha junto a refugiados. De hecho los que hablan se marchan todos.

En una base con miles de personas....no me cuadra nada...en las dependencias auxiliares...¿Todo el equipamiento? ¿Muchísimas más víctimas?


----------



## LIRDISM (15 Mar 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> En occidente se da una importancia excesiva a la aviación. Ninguna guerra se gana desde el aire. Aunque se imponga una zona de exclusión aérea, si no van a tirar bombazos, el ejército enemigo puede atacar a placer por abajo.
> A no ser que lo que propongan sea que occidente proteja a los aviones de ataque ucros mientras éstos bombardean a los rusos, pero esto es absurdo.
> Más bien creo que quieren colar aviones con radares terrestres para monitorizar vehículos, que los americanos se mueren de rabia por no poder usar. Los satélites proporcionan inteligencia pero es mucho mejor un dron o avión espía.
> 
> Los sistemas antiaéreos modernos han hecho obsoleta a la aviación. Lo estamos viendo con los derribos ucranianos de aeronaves rusas incluso con armas portátiles. La única intervención aérea segura es la realizada desde lejos con armas "standoff". La aviación queda relegada a una mera plataforma desde la que lanzar misiles. La guerra moderna es una guerra de drones, misiles y armas de precisión. No necesitas aviones de ataque teniendo artillería guiada por GPS. Los tanques y los barcos de superficie, también obsoletos.



Es muy difícil abatir un avión, los EEUU en la guerra del golfo en 110.000 de salidas apenas perdieron aviones en combate, solo se perdieron muchos Harrier y F-16 por que se les encargaron hacer misiones a baja cota para atacar columnas grandes de iraquíes, unos 13 en total. El Harrier se mostró débil contra misiles infrarrojos por las características únicas de sus toberas, estos dos aviones demostraron que en esas misiones no eran un A-10. Luego un F-14 por un misil viejo A-2 y dos F-18. La tasa de derribos bajísima. Las fuerzas aéreas es la parte más poderoso de cualquier ofensiva y que te permite tener bajas ridículas. Los rusos han perdidos algunos aviones por hacer misiones a cotas muy bajas y han perdido grandes aviones como los Su-34 pero es por forzar en algunos bombardeos y sí es cierto que los nuevos misiles antiaéreos rusos desde el S-300 han roto algo la baraja de la invencibilidad en el combate avión-misil, son muy buenos y pueden sobrepasar las interferencias electrónicas. Los misiles portátiles stinger o grail, no valen gran cosa en contra de aviones, solo están para enfrentarse a aviones que son capaces de atacar a muy baja cota como el su-25 y helicópteros pero son fáciles de engañar con bengalas aunque hay un caso de un avión grande derribado por estos misiles de corto alcance no sé si fue un Su-30, que lo pillaron a muy baja cota y no echo las bengalas.


----------



## paconan (15 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Dice que los rusos estaban ahí el 7 de marzo pero que ya no están porque les obligaron a retroceder. Veamos el relato:
> 
> Han sido los malvados rusos en un control.
> ¿Pero si en esa zona no hay rusos?
> ...



Tu estas seguro del autor? al 100x100? sin ninguna duda?
yo tengo dudas del autor y si me gustaría que se investigara y se descubriera al culpable


----------



## Gotthard (15 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


>



Hobre ellos apoyan al equipo de su amo, faltaría mas.


----------



## Señor X (15 Mar 2022)

DCD dijo:


> En Asia están hasta los mismísimos de la OTAN.
> Aquí un voluntario internacional del ejército ucraniano recomendando la experiencia. La guerra contra enemigos bien preparados no es guay



Todo el video se puede resumir en:

"It's a trap"


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (15 Mar 2022)

USA y sus putas sifiliticas uropedas se quedan solos:


----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Hilo técnico, muy informativo, largo pero merece la pena



Propaganda vendiendo humo y no dice nada el pollo


----------



## raptors (15 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Aja si.. y cuando te despertaste te diste cuenta que se te había hecho tarde.... ja


----------



## pepinox (15 Mar 2022)

DCD dijo:


> En Asia están hasta los mismísimos de la OTAN.
> Aquí un voluntario internacional del ejército ucraniano recomendando la experiencia. La guerra contra enemigos bien preparados no es guay



Están los anglosionistas muy malacostumbrados a joder a los follacabras de Irak y Afganistan con apoyo aéreo a favor y sin artillería pesada en contra.

Pero en cuanto se han topado enfrente con un ejército de verdad, su puto rifle automático de diseño resulta que no sirve para una puta mierda y salen cagando hostias hacia la frontera más cercana.

No se podía de saber.


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

Entre el OnzaTroy y sus tovariches esto apesta a vodka ruso barato


----------



## Wein (15 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> A priori no me parece un warmonger por decir eso, me parece sencillamente un ignorante. En el 91 ni los rusos estaban de rodillas ni se les podia desarmar, es más, aquello era un avispero que un golpe mal dado podia crujir el incipiente estado y acabar en una dictadura coreana (el golpe del 91 fue su 23-F para desactivar a los comunistas). De hecho durante el desgobierno de Yeltsin las fuerzas armadas rusas se redujeron enormemente hasta el punto de dejarles virtualmente sin ejercito. Lo que los analistas de la OTAN no podian saber es que la KGB se iba a terminar llevando el gato al agua y el pais iba a desarrollarse economicamente y rearmarse en 20 años hasta los niveles actuales.




A EEUU le interesaba una Rusia que fuera contrapeso de Europa y China, por eso se evitó su desmembramiento. Su catastrofica politica en Oriente Medio que solo ha benefiacado a Rusia. Aunque no se esperaban ni el fracaso en controlar Oriente Medio, ni las renovables que han sido un cambio geopolitico descomunal que no se puede ni cuantificar ni que China creciera tanto ni que Rusia fuera un bluff.

Si Rusia sigue en los años 40 EEUU tambien.


----------



## lapetus (15 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Parte de guerra de hoy, avances pequeños pero significativos porque se está resquebrajando el Frente de Donbass
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son informes contradictorios: el primero afirma de manera triunfalista que se está deshaciendo el frente ucraniano, y el segundo (más realista) dice que no hay movimientos más allá de que se sigue bombardeando Donestk.

Yo ante la pasividad de Rusia en este frente, mucho me huelo que Putin los va a usar como moneda de cambio en las negociaciones. Estos se van a ir de vuelta a Kiev de rositas.


----------



## raptors (15 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Estos empinados proUsa... siguen viviendo en su mundo fantasioso... ja


----------



## John Nash (15 Mar 2022)

WSJ: Arabia Saudita considera aceptar el yuan en lugar del dólar para fijar el precio de sus ventas de crudo a China


Los planes se deben al creciente descontento de Riad con su aliado Washington, según fuentes citadas por el medio.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (15 Mar 2022)

Rusia pidiendo ayuda a China para ocupar a un país que es un enano militar, puede haber una humillación mayor? Al margen de follatputines y follaOtanos creo que Rusia está haciendo un esperpento brutal con esta guerra, ni logística, ni capacidad de mando, buscando mercenarios en medio mundo, enviando chatarras y hasta niños al combate.




Un carro de combate ruso es destrozado por una mina antitanque de gran potencia o un IED. Observen como estalla al bajar la zanja. Ucrania se está convirtiendo en un auténtico matadero, creo que es una humillación para los rusos que hayan tenido que pedir ayuda a China.





Los rusos siguen regalando equipamiento al por mayor pero parece que los ucranianos hasta la fecha no saben aprovechar la generosidad.





Habían visto este juguete.




Siguen sin noquear los drones Bayraktar. Equipamiento ruso supuestamente destruído por los drones Bayraktar en Ucrania.









Parece un videojuego pero es real.

Un BTR dispara primero contra lo que parece un carro de combate ruso en Mariupol y después machaca inmisericordemente a lo que parece un BMP con la ametralladora de 20 mm desde corta distancia y lo destroza. A esa distancia el cañón de 20 mm es demoledor, destroza casi cualquier cosa.

Si el vídeo es nuevo, que también puede ser de hace varios días, eso indicaría que los rusos están aún muy lejos aún de controlar Mariupol.

Aquí dejo el vídeo para que se inspiran los creadores de videojuegos. Por cierto dicen que el ataque que muestra el vídeo fue llevado a cabo por el batallón Azov.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (15 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Eso es un torpedo en la línea de flotación del dólar, sin el petróleo de Arabia Saudí y la obligación d venderlo en dólares el imperio se desmoronaria en pocos meses, a lo sumo un par de años, es lo que ha permitido a EEUU mantener su económia a flote desde hace décadas, a saddam le destruyeron por intentar venderlo en euros, esto es mucho más fuerte, será cuestión de supervivencia, en que estarán pensando los sátrapas saudies.



Atención unidades libres, unidades libres por el golfo Pérsico y el indico!!...

Aquí el portaaviones Nimitz.

- Dirigase a Ras Tanura p,'a un recao


----------



## Tierra Azul (15 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Hobre ellos apoyan al equipo de su amo, faltaría mas.



son la misma mierda, ya se han juntado toditos en ukrania, que los borren del mapa y todos con los mismos jefes


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

ARCAS









NO LO DICE EN EL VIDEO QUE CUANDO ESCRIBO ESTO NO SE HA ESTRENADO A
UN Y ADEMAS SUELTA POCA INFO DE SI SUELTAN ALGO

PERO SI SE QUE COMENTA POR OTROS SITIOS
QUE SI HAY TECNOLOGIA Y RUINAS EN UCRANIA

​


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> leñeeee. Tiene que ser fake. La cuestión es de quien para ver como se envía el mensaje.



No lo sabía, lo he buscado....eso el rencor, odio...lo que provocó la 1a y luego 2a.

Ahora la de Ucraina.

Zelensky lleva calentando el fuego días y ahora se tira atrás con lo de la OTAN....como Hitler es de lo peor, escoria....pero todos tienen culpa.

Nosotros como borregos caemos una y otra vez en la guerra de bandos.

Entiendo que Putin inicie la guerra, pero muchos civiles no tienen la culpa.

A los Azov y demás me da igual lo que les pase.

Es un juego de poder entre potencias y la humanidad siempre caerá en la barbarie.

Lamentable tratar a tenistas y rusos como reflejo de algo a lo que no apoyan. O civiles millones ucranianos que deben huir.

Pero veo los discursos de zelensky y me entran arcadas, Putin es directo, lo tiene calculado seguro, no és un santo por supuesto. 
Esta guerra ha sido provocada por USA usando a zelensky, Azov y otros ,y Rusia no se va a quedar parada.

Todos perdemos y más las pseudodemocracias en que nos estamos convirtiendo.

Menudo mundo dejamos a los hijos.
Los que podemos debemos enseñarles a desconfiar del poder y ser el perro guardián de los principios humanos. 

Los militares que se maten entre ellos esa es su profesión, pero no tienen huevos de afrontar la realidad de su elección....los civiles siempre vamos a recibir. El civil que coge un arma entra en contienda .


----------



## Michael_Knight (15 Mar 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Hijos de puta es poco los que han organizado todo esto (ya sabemos todos quienes) que no dejan salir a los hombres mayores de 18 del pais para que vayan a una muerte segura. Y aún os parecerá normal a algunos.



Lo normal en cualquier guerra, sí, y más si están invadiendo tu país, si te vas eres un desertor, de toda la vida de dios.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (15 Mar 2022)

Rusia tiene un ejercito que parece de la Guerra de Corea, que ridiculo por favor


----------



## kenny220 (15 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Si hubiesen impactado donde la gente estaba escansando hubiese habido miles de víctimas... el gobierno ucraniano reconoce 35 víctimas.... pero el se marcha junto a refugiados. De hecho los que hablan se marchan todos.
> 
> En una base con miles de personas....no me cuadra nada...en las dependencias auxiliares...¿Todo el equipamiento? ¿Muchísimas más víctimas?



Suena todo muy raro. 

Vas a la guerra voluntario, y al primer pepino se largan todos en bus, etc. 

O algún Ucraniano ha pensado que menuda Peña se les estaba metiendo, y que mejor se volvieran a su casa.


----------



## piru (15 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Linchamientos públicos en la Ucrania nazi de Zelenski. En la ciudad de Dubno



Ucrania es un estercolero. ¿A cuantos habrán dejado así a la noche con temperaturas bajo cero?


----------



## Bartleby (15 Mar 2022)

Este tal Alberto, quiere su guerra mundial, y la quiere por egoísmo, porque quiere vivir el momento histórico como chupatintas, escribiendo sobre la gran conflagración que quedará para la historia. Está en La Sexta y sería de los que hace un año insistiría a los jóvenes con lo de ponerse la mascarilla y vacunarse si no quieren enterrar al abuelo, pero tranquilamente apoya medidas que nos conducirían a una tercera guerra mundial, porque según él, igual es inevitable. Es decir un camino en el que abuelos enterrarian a millones de nietos. Una barbaridad


----------



## apocalippsis (15 Mar 2022)

reenviado desde Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia
Declaración de @MID_Russia sobre sanciones personales contra líderes estadounidenses y personas asociadas

_*❗*_En respuesta a una serie de sanciones *sin precedentes* que prohíben, entre otras cosas, la entrada a los Estados Unidos de altos funcionarios de la Federación Rusa, a partir del 15 de marzo de este año. La "lista de exclusión" rusa incluye, sobre la base de la reciprocidad, al presidente J. Biden, al secretario de Estado E. Blinken, al secretario de Defensa L. Austin y al presidente del Estado Mayor Conjunto M. Milley, así como a varios jefes de departamento. y prominentes figuras estadounidenses.

Este paso, tomado como *contrarreacción* , era una consecuencia inevitable del rumbo extremadamente rusofóbico emprendido por la actual Administración estadounidense, que, en un intento desesperado por *mantener la hegemonía estadounidense* , ha apostado, descartando toda decencia, por la contención frontal de Rusia. .

Al mismo tiempo, no nos negamos a mantener relaciones oficiales si responden a nuestros intereses nacionales y, si es necesario, resolveremos los problemas derivados del estado de las personas que figuran en la "lista negra" para organizar reuniones de alto nivel. contactos.

La siguiente es una lista de ciudadanos estadounidenses que están incluidos en la "lista de detención":

1. Joseph Biden (Joseph Robinette Biden);
2. Anthony Blinken (Anthony John Blinken);
3. Lloyd Austin (Lloyd James Austin III);
4. Mark Milley (Mark Alexander Milley);
5. Jacob Sullivan (Jacob Jeremiah Sullivan) - Asistente del Presidente de los Estados Unidos para la Seguridad Nacional;
6. William Burns (William Joseph Burns) - director de la CIA;
7. Jennifer Psaki (Jennifer Rene Psaki) - Secretaria de Prensa de la Casa Blanca;
8. Daleep Singh - Asistente Adjunto del Presidente de los Estados Unidos para la Seguridad Nacional;
9. Samantha Jane Power - Directora de la Agencia para el Desarrollo Internacional;
10. Hunter Biden (Robert Hunter Biden) - hijo del presidente de los Estados Unidos;
11. Hillary Clinton (Hillary Diane Rodham Clinton) - ex candidata presidencial de EE. UU.;
12. Adewale Adeyemo - Primer Viceministro de Finanzas;
13. Reta Jo Lewis - Presidente y Presidente de la Junta Directiva del Export-Import Bank.

_*☝*_En un futuro próximo, seguirán *nuevos anuncios* para ampliar la lista de sanciones al incluir a altos funcionarios estadounidenses, oficiales militares, legisladores, empresarios, expertos y personas de los medios que son *rusofóbicos* o *contribuyen a incitar al odio hacia Rusia* y la introducción de medidas restrictivas.

Estas acciones se llevarán a cabo en unidad orgánica con decisiones a gran escala tomadas por el Gobierno de la Federación Rusa en áreas financieras, bancarias y otras para proteger la economía rusa y garantizar su desarrollo sostenible.

t.me/MID_Rusia/19010


----------



## lapetus (15 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Es muy difícil abatir un avión



Hasta los años 60-70 lo era.

Pero ahora tienes a los israelíes derribando blancos tan pequeños como los cohetes Katiusha. Hoy en día hay defensa antimisil que funciona, imagínate un avión que es mucho más grande y lento. Eso está ya al alcance de países de segunda (p.ej. Marruecos). Aparte en cuestión de antiaéreos, los rusos son probablemente de los más avanzados, si no los que más, porque no pueden competir con la OTAN en nº ni en calidad de los aviones.


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Mar 2022)

*Han hecho el ridiculo mas espantoso posible !!!.*


----------



## alfonbass (15 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Lo normal en cualquier guerra, sí, y más si están invadiendo tu país, si te vas eres un desertor, de toda la vida de dios.



Mejor ser un desertor que un muerto...


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (15 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Hilo técnico, muy informativo, largo pero merece la pena



Coño veo a Poltava, como una Ciudad estratégica, ya que si cae " abre " la puerta para bajar hacia Dnipro y las riberas del Dnieper. Los ucros la van a defender a muerte como Jarkov.


----------



## volador (15 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La muerte del cámara gallego José Couso, un «accidente» sin aclarar
> 
> 
> EL CASO ESPAÑOL
> ...



Vamos qué si, que cualquier periodista que no diga lo que lo que le guste a Putin debe morir


----------



## Funci-vago (15 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los héroes de Farlopeski



les han jodido el punto de respawneo.


----------



## Fauna iberica (15 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> En qué son avariciosos, muy reconrosos y hay un nuevo actor en el tablero.



Y puede que se estén dando cuenta que las tornas están cambiando y quieren ir posicionándose con la nueva potencia emergente.
Si los EEUU consienten esto, aunque solo sea un porcentaje pequeño de su venta de petróleo en yuanes están muertos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

SOBRE SI HAY RESTOS DE TECNOLOGIA OCULTA O RUINAS EN UCRANIA


ACLARO CON LOS PIES EN LA TIERRA POR DEBAJO DE LOS 40.000 FEETS

QUE ESTE PIC
↓










MAS BIEN PUDIERA SER ASI
↓








O ASI








​


----------



## SkullandPhones (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## ussser (15 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


> Ucrania: Sputnik citando al presidente de Ucrania: Debemos aceptar la idea de que Ucrania no será parte de la OTAN
> 
> Estados Unidos: El representante de Estados Unidos en la OTAN: La OTAN no quiere que la crisis en Ucrania salga de su contexto actual



Estas dos me dan mal rollo, si a esto le sumamos que acusan a Rusia de poder estar preparando un ataque químico de falsa bandera... 

Creo que preparan el relato. Creo que tendremos guerra. Vamos, extensión de la actual.


----------



## volador (15 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Maldita hemeroteca
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 984854



Que se lo digan a los independentistas catalanes 

Ahora están acojonados


----------



## Gotthard (15 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Dice que los rusos estaban ahí el 7 de marzo pero que ya no están porque les obligaron a retroceder. Veamos el relato:
> 
> Han sido los malvados rusos en un control.
> ¿Pero si en esa zona no hay rusos?
> ...



Es un ucraniada. Y no es la primera que ocurre en esa zona.

Son las patrullas de milicianos del gobierno ucraniano que evitan las salidas de civiles de la ciudad.

Todo coche que pillan en sentido hacia el oeste (dejando atras Kiev) las patrullas de autopista de los milicianos las interpretan como desertores y los ametrallan. Hace unos dias tambien se cargaron a una cria que iba con 3 maromos a llevar comida a un refugio de animales. Obviamente los tres maromos los obviaron en la desinformacion posterior y lo dejaron en que los rusos malos mataron a una joven chortina que llevaba pienso a sus perritos.

Los rusos no patrullan en vehiculos civiles, en esa zona lo unico que tienen asegurado es el perimetro del aeropuerto Antonov y el pueblo de Vorzel como diez kilometros al norte y de ahi solo pueden salir en columnas, la carretera donde se ven los hechos es la E40 a Zitomir que esta fuertemente defendida por los ucranianos porque es la principal via de contacto con el oeste.


----------



## paconan (15 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> No lo sabía, lo he buscado....eso el rencor, odio...lo que provocó la 1a y luego 2a.
> 
> Ahora la de Ucraina.
> 
> ...



Las guerras son un fracaso de la humanidad y a la mierda las guerras, los que las patrocinan, las fomentan y las justifican
Al final siempre pierden los mismos, unos las hacen, otros las pagan, otros las aplauden y por el camino otros hacen caja


----------



## SkullandPhones (15 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> ACLARO CON LOS PIES EN LA TIERRA POR DEBAJO DE LOS 40.000 FEETS
> 
> QUE ESTE PIC
> 
> ...



Eres mongolo?

El día 26 es tú día


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

Otra noche y todo sigue igual (de mal) en Jarkov


----------



## piru (15 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Tu estas seguro del autor? al 100x100? sin ninguna duda?
> yo tengo dudas del autor y si me gustaría que se investigara y se descubriera al culpable




No estoy seguro ni del autor ni de que eso sea un montaje.

Yo sólo pongo en evidencia los malabarismos que hacen para culpar a los rusos.


----------



## Salamandra (15 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Ucrania es un estercolero. ¿A cuantos habrán dejado así a la noche con temperaturas bajo cero?



Apoyar estas cosas va a ser la vergüenza de Europa durante muchos años.


Otro video que con la primera imagen ya me lo sé, solo cambia el sujeto... pero no soy capaz de abrirlos. Donde haya imágenes sin censura nos van a odiar porque encima los publican los autores para que no haya dudas


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


>



Ese tanque tiene 50 años ya y puede ser ucraniano perfectamente


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (15 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Ucrania es un estercolero. ¿A cuantos habrán dejado así a la noche con temperaturas bajo cero?



Bajo cero en una hora estás muerto, porque el viento baja aún más la temperatura,unos menos 5 grados por cada 20 km hora.







Cálculo de la sensación térmica


Calculadora para calcular la sensación térmica o temperatura aparente




www.lenntech.es


----------



## Archimanguina (15 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> *Han hecho el ridiculo mas espantoso posible !!!.*



lo siento pero no veo el sentido, va a la guerra de mercenario y al primer pepino que cae cerca se las pira...que alguien me lo explique.


----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Y quién ha dicho que quieran avanzar en Kiev?


----------



## lapetus (15 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> ni logística



Había logística, pero la inteligencia americana le pasó las rutas a los ucros y hubo muchas emboscadas muy efectivas, sobre todo a los últimos vehículos de las colunmas.


Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> buscando mercenarios en medio mundo



Esto es mejor que llevar tropas rusas, pues muchos tienen familia y amigos en Ucrania, y no se lucha igual. Si eres de otra cultura o país no empatizas con el enemigo y luchas de forma despiadada.


Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Siguen sin noquear los drones Bayraktar



Que yo sepa derribaron hasta 5 drones hace unos días, y uno de los buques turcos cerca de Odessa fue dañado al prncipio de la guerra (imagino que traería drones). Pero los ucros deben tener muchos más. Incluso pueden entrar desde Rumanía o Polonia por la noche y estar operativos al día siguiente. Los drones es lo que tiene, son pequeños y no necesitan grandes aeródromos. Por eso si el tanque estaba ya obsoleto, ahora con drones mucho más. El tanque es un desperdicio de metal, combustible y hombres.


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

*Ataque con misiles alrededor de Nikopol, donde se encuentra el regimiento antiaéreo 301*


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## crocodile (15 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Este tal Alberto, quiere su guerra mundial, y la quiere por egoísmo, porque quiere vivir el momento histórico como chupatintas, escribiendo sobre la gran conflagración que quedará para la historia. Está en La Sexta y sería de los que hace un año insistiría a los jóvenes con lo de ponerse la mascarilla y vacunarse si no quieren enterrar al abuelo, pero tranquilamente apoya medidas que nos conducirían a una tercera guerra mundial, porque según él, igual es inevitable. Es decir un camino en el que abuelos enterrarian a millones de nietos. Una barbaridad



Valiente asesino, deseando una guerra mundial, este tiene una jugosa nómina de USA/OTAN. 
Porque los follaUSA son casi todos genocidas ?
Normal, como sus amos.


----------



## apocalippsis (15 Mar 2022)

Veo que Ucrania está dejando poco a poco las portadas de la prensa europea. Mire, en el periódico más popular de los Países Bajos hoy, las batallas en Ucrania se mencionan en el sótano mismo de la página. Pero el material principal es cómo reducir la dependencia del gas ruso. Y no te lo creas, los expertos llegan a la conclusión de que es necesario aumentar el uso del... carbón. *¡Eso es energía verde para ti! *

t.me/kornilov1968/9562


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Mar 2022)

O el décimo octavo general ruso muerto por el Ghost de Kiev


----------



## PutoNWO (15 Mar 2022)

Me confirman que ya es casi media noche en Ucrania, empezó la barbacoa Nanzi hace unas horas. Buena noche


----------



## JOS1378 (15 Mar 2022)

Rusia impone sanciones contra Biden, Blinken y otros altos funcionarios de EE.UU.

Desde Moscú declararon que la medida es "una consecuencia inevitable de la política rusófoba" de Washington.








Rusia impone sanciones contra Biden, Blinken y otros altos funcionarios de EE.UU.


Desde Moscú declararon que la medida es "una consecuencia inevitable de la política rusófoba" de Washington.




es.mdn.tv


----------



## Gotthard (15 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Eso es un torpedo en la línea de flotación del dólar, sin el petróleo de Arabia Saudí y la obligación d venderlo en dólares el imperio se desmoronaria en pocos meses, a lo sumo un par de años, es lo que ha permitido a EEUU mantener su económia a flote desde hace décadas, a saddam le destruyeron por intentar venderlo en euros, esto es mucho más fuerte, será cuestión de supervivencia, en que estarán pensando los sátrapas saudies.



Los satrapas saudies ven con incomodidad como los americanos no estan siendo suficientemente condescendientes con los asuntillos internos de la casa de Saud, un descuartizado por aqui, uno enterrado en el desierto por allá.... y por otro lado estan viendo con honda preocupacion como se les ha dejado tirados en su guerra con Yemen. China tiene fama de silenciosa con los temas de familia y seria en los negocios.... y tienen una necesidad de crudo realmente importante y un papel cada vez mas hegemónico en Asia, donde se acaban de constituir en el kan de todos los kanes al recibir con brazos abiertos a su orbita de influencia a la rusia repudiada economicamente por occidente que pasa a depender economicamente de china.


----------



## John Nash (15 Mar 2022)

volador dijo:


> Vamos qué si, que cualquier periodista que no diga lo que lo que le guste a Putin debe morir



No eran periodistas. En occidente ya no existe el periodismo. Esos eran agentes infiltrados. Creo que no lo pillas.





__





Estrategia de la tensión - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





es un término que explica las tácticas que los gobiernos occidentales pusieron en práctica con el fin de dividir, manipular y controlar la opinión pública usando tácticas dirigidas a infundir miedo, diseminando propaganda, creando desinformación, guerra psicológica y utilizando agentes provocadores, en operaciones de falsa bandera terroristas para alcanzar sus objetivos tácticos y estratégicos.


----------



## paconan (15 Mar 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> lo siento pero no veo el sentido, va a la guerra de mercenario y al primer pepino que cae cerca se las pira...que alguien me lo explique.



El call of duty ha hecho mucho daño, este se pensaba que la guerra era un juego y que no le iba a pasar nada


----------



## JOS1378 (15 Mar 2022)

Johnson advierte a Occidente sobre lo doloroso que será renunciar al gas y petróleo rusos

"Las relaciones económicas […] se agudizaron, ya que Occidente está comprando más gas ruso que nunca, haciéndose más dependiente de la buena voluntad de Putin", expresó Boris Johnson.








Johnson advierte a Occidente sobre lo doloroso que será renunciar al gas y petróleo rusos


"Las relaciones económicas […] se agudizaron, ya que Occidente está comprando más gas ruso que nunca, haciéndose más dependiente de la buena voluntad de Putin", expresó Boris Johnson.




es.mdn.tv


----------



## pepinox (15 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> EL SNIPER CANADIENSE YA ESTÁ KO.



Cuando la propaganda topa contra la realidad, siempre gana la realidad.

Descanse en RIP.

Gran francotirador, mejor fiambre.


----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)

Qué malos los rusos

. La del cartel de la televisión estatal rusa, en libertad: "Ha sido uno de los días más difíciles de mi vida"


----------



## Fauna iberica (15 Mar 2022)

Si china compra el petróleo de Arabia Saudí en yuanes, aunque sea solo una parte están acabados.
Sacado del blog salmón:

*el nacimiento de los petrólares, en 1973, supuso un gran respiro para Estados Unidos dado que la Reserva Federal debería imprimir una gran cantidad de billetes para facilitar las transacciones de petróleo en todos los rincones del planeta. El acuerdo entre Estados Unidos y Arabia Saudita obligaba a cualquier país que quisiera comprar petróleo a cambiar primero su moneda nacional por dólares de Estados Unidos. A cambio de este compromiso en el cual Arabia Saudita vendería su petróleo exclusivamente en dólares de Estados Unidos, Estados Unidos ofreció armas y la protección militar de todos los campos petroleros sauditasel nacimiento de los petrólares, en 1973, supuso un gran respiro para Estados Unidos dado que la Reserva Federal debería imprimir una gran cantidad de billetes para facilitar las transacciones de petróleo en todos los rincones del planeta. El acuerdo entre Estados Unidos y Arabia Saudita obligaba a cualquier país que quisiera comprar petróleo a cambiar primero su moneda nacional por dólares de Estados Unidos. A cambio de este compromiso en el cual Arabia Saudita vendería su petróleo exclusivamente en dólares de Estados Unidos, Estados Unidos ofreció armas y la protección militar de todos los campos petroleros sauditas*


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (15 Mar 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> lo siento pero no veo el sentido, va a la guerra de mercenario y al primer pepino que cae cerca se las pira...que alguien me lo explique.



Porque me parece a mí que muchos de estos mercenarios eran mercenarios del Call Of Duty.


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Mar 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> lo siento pero no veo el sentido, va a la guerra de mercenario y al primer pepino que cae cerca se las pira...que alguien me lo explique.



Lo de repatriar a varios miles de "mercenarios" es una orden directa de la Otan, seguramente no querian arriesgarse a un segundo bombardeo...

PD- En los dos videos, los españoles declaraban que solo se ataco uno de los edificios-dormitorio, los rusos pudieron atacarlos todos *y no lo hicieron.*


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

*QUE CARITA LA POBRE PSAKI CON LAS SANCIONES RUSAS*



*Psaki asked about Russia sanctioning President Joe Biden:*

*NARANJA *
*













JoAnn Esq


Oh my goodness.... All with a straight face, while wearing an orange dress ‍♀️ https://t.me/Andys_Corner/5350




anonup.com





Biden : "I would first note that President Biden is a junior. 
So they may have sanctioned his dad, may he rest in peace."*

 ​


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (15 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> EL SNIPER CANADIENSE YA ESTÁ KO.



¿¿Ya no está Wali??


----------



## midelburgo (15 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> O el décimo octavo general ruso muerto por el Ghost de Kiev



Sera por generales...


----------



## alfonbass (15 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> No eran periodistas. En occidente ya no existe el periodismo. Esos eran agentes infiltrados. Creo que no lo pillas.



Si, claro...todo el que te lleve la contraria y cuente cosas que no te gustan es un infiltrado...si, si...claro....claro....


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## PutoNWO (15 Mar 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Cuando la propaganda topa contra la realidad, siempre gana la realidad.
> 
> Descanse en RIP.
> 
> Gran francotirador, mejor fiambre.



No llegó a ver sus hijos, pero salió en TV con una copa de Vino. Héroes sin capa


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sr Julian (15 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Linchamientos públicos en la Ucrania nazi de Zelenski. En la ciudad de Dubno



Asi, sin juicio ni nada. 
Muchas rencillas personales acabaran con asesinatos de inocentes. 
damucrasia ucraniana y tal.


----------



## alnitak (15 Mar 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas establecieron el control de todo el territorio de la región de Kherson en el S de Ucrania. A su vez, el gobierno de Kiev continúa con su película afirmando que decenas de equipos militares de Rusia, RPD y LPR se destruyen a diario.


----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)

Libertad digital...

*Tropas rusas mantienen secuestrados a dos alcaldes *_"*elegidos democráticamente*" en dos ciudades ucranianas.

 _


----------



## Sr Julian (15 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Maldita hemeroteca
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 984854



Pues como el Gadafi.


----------



## crocodile (15 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Qué malos los rusos
> 
> . La del cartel de la televisión estatal rusa, en libertad: "Ha sido uno de los días más difíciles de mi vida"



Si tiene dignidad que se vaya de Rusia a USA donde le darán una buena pasta por su labor de 
traidora a su país.


----------



## [IΞI] (15 Mar 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> ¿¿Ya no está Wali??



Estar está...




moñeco


----------



## crocodile (15 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Lo de repatriar a varios miles de "mercenarios" es una orden directa de la Otan, seguramente no querian arriesgarse a un segundo bombardeo...
> 
> PD- En los dos videos, los españoles declaraban que solo se ataco uno de los edificios-dormitorio, los rusos pudieron atacarlos todos *y no lo hicieron.*



Pues deberian haberlo hecho, la basura hay que limpiarla.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (15 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Libertad digital...
> 
> *Tropas rusas mantienen secuestrados a dos alcaldes *_"*elegidos democráticamente*" en dos ciudades ucranianas.
> 
> _



Elegidos después de una buena limpieza étnica...

Que se han olvidado poner lo


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sr Julian (15 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Resquemor en la Unión Europea por la visita de los líderes de los países del Visegrado a Kiev.*
> La visita de los primeros ministros de Polonia, República Checa y Eslovenia a Kiev *ha provocado muchas reacciones en Bruselas, pero casi ninguna de satisfacción, alegría o esperanza.* En la capital comunitaria no ha gustado la forma en la que se ha gestionado el viaje, la improvisación, la falta de coordinación y, sobre todo, algunas de las motivaciones que subyacen. Por no hablar de los riesgos.



A Polonia ya le tenian tirria en la UE antes y espero que en el futuro tambien le tengan mania a España por no tragar las imposiciones de la UE.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

*QUE CARITA LA POBRE PSAKI CON LAS SANCIONES RUSAS*



*Psaki asked about Russia sanctioning President Joe Biden:*​

LA PUESTO UNA SANCIONCITA EL PUTIN QUE ES MUY MALITO
SI
AL PAPA DE BIDEN​*

















JoAnn Esq


Oh my goodness.... All with a straight face, while wearing an orange dress ‍♀️ https://t.me/Andys_Corner/5350




anonup.com




*


----------



## Tierra Azul (15 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



esos no tienen uniforme ruso no se ven ni las insignias


----------



## Eneko Aritza (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (15 Mar 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Porque me parece a mí que muchos de estos mercenarios eran mercenarios del Call Of Duty.



O es un instructor y si no hay a quien instruir pues para casa. No se iría tan alegremente si la misión continuara en otro lugar. De todas formas es muy raro porque del otro lado tampoco han informado de muchas bajas en esa operación.

Raro, muy raro.


----------



## [IΞI] (15 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Si tiene dignidad que se vaya de Rusia a USA donde le darán una buena pasta por su labor de
> traidora a su país.



No le puedes dar a una charo enmurada en horas bajas (ojito q era un pivonazo), una excusa buenista para volver a ser el centro de atención

la va a coger sí o sí

tampoco deberían ser muy duros con ella...


----------



## apocalippsis (15 Mar 2022)

*El ejército ruso destruyó y confiscó una gran cantidad de equipo militar en la región de Kherson
*
El 15 de marzo, el Ministerio de Defensa publica nuevas imágenes.
Este es un tipo de confirmación en video de la liberación de la región de Kherson, cuya liberación completa se anunció hoy en una sesión informativa.

El rodaje se llevó a cabo en las cercanías de *Kherson* , como muestra en las imágenes la asociación de agricultores *Antonovskoye* .

En el marco hay una gran cantidad de equipos rotos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. 

t.me/RVvoenkor 

*Kremlin: Las sanciones impuestas a Rusia deben tenerse en cuenta en las negociaciones sobre Irán*

Las sanciones impuestas a Rusia afectan directamente los intereses de nuestro país en el contexto de este acuerdo. Estas sanciones deben ser tenidas en cuenta, este es un aspecto nuevo que no se puede dejar de lado. Esta es la policía de la Federación Rusa. Ella es muy conocida en los EE . UU

. #voicePeskova


----------



## SkullandPhones (15 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Y quién ha dicho que quieran avanzar en Kiev?





Impresionante dijo:


> Ese tanque tiene 50 años ya y puede ser ucraniano perfectamente


----------



## Sr Julian (15 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Tiene buenas LOLAS esta disidente.
> 
> MELAFO..............



Le van a caer 15 años de carcel y la zorra no puede evitar el ir con escote. 
Esta es la tipica tia que va al entierro de sus hijos vestida como una puta.


----------



## Eneko Aritza (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## John Nash (15 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si, claro...todo el que te lleve la contraria y cuente cosas que no te gustan es un infiltrado...si, si...claro....claro....








Operación Gladio - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Sus actividades consistían básicamente en actividades subversivas como atentados y montajes contra todos aquellos grupos ideológicos (marxistas, anarquistas, nacionalistas, etc.) que podían tener apoyo social, y romper la hegemonía de los partidos políticos y grupos de poder tradicionalmente hegemónicos de los distintos países de Europa Occidental alineados con Estados Unidos


----------



## raptors (15 Mar 2022)

volador dijo:


> Entiendo que cualquiera que no diga lo que Putin quiere oír es un propagandista y por tanto debe morir
> 
> Qué bonita va a quedar Rusia



Si eso es lo que entiendes... quiere decir que estas medio estupido...!!


----------



## Sr Julian (15 Mar 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


>



Tot es part del plan. 
La victoria Rusa es inminent e imparabla.


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## SkullandPhones (15 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Qué malos los rusos
> 
> . La del cartel de la televisión estatal rusa, en libertad: "Ha sido uno de los días más difíciles de mi vida"



Al parecer fue un teatrillo y es una amante de Putínini para que vean que son libres y tal....


----------



## ferrys (15 Mar 2022)

Aquí lo avisamos, estos son los mejores soldados en guerra urbana. 
Mientras unos llevan florecillas canadienses que matan a follacabras y poco más, los rusos tienen el apoyo de los pueblos destrozados por el globalismo. 








Cientos de voluntarios del Líbano se alistan para participar en la operación militar especial rusa en Ucrania


Al mismo tiempo, Sputnik tuvo la afirmación del cirujano libanés Naif Shukeir, quien indicó refirió a que un grupo de médicos egresados de centros docentes de Rusia está preparado para viajar a Ucrania y ayudar allí a sus colegas rusos.




www.noticieronews.com


----------



## Vilux (15 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Y tu te lo crees? mira de una fuente rusa
> 
> 
> *El editor de Channel One multado con 30,000 rublos por transmitir un cartel contra la guerra*
> ...



Es Hezpain multaban el triple por ir por la calle sin bozal.

Pero somos del bando de los buenos.


----------



## dabuti (15 Mar 2022)

*Is Canadian Sniper Wali Dead? Who killed Sniper in Ukraine?

 *





__





ABSOLUTE GENERAL NEWS


Absolutegeneralnews provides all the latest entertainment, celebrity, news, series, movies and gossips. Discover hot trends of world, technology and lifestyle.




absolutegeneralnews.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Profesor Bacterio (15 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Lo que sí que hay que reconocer es que eres el CM con más puta moral del foro, más que el Alcoyano xD
> 
> Ahora encontrar a uno que tenía la foto de crío en el pasaporte a decir que mandan niños, ya hay que ser gilipollas
> 
> ...




Yo no soy CM de nadie, y el que mandan críos la guerra es un hecho constatado que nadie discute, lo cual es algo habitual en las guerras no solo en esta.


----------



## midelburgo (15 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Yo veria problema para los rusos si los ucranianos tuvieran superioridad aerea, pero como no la tienen, igual el problema es mayor para ellos, que tiene que atacar la carretera y luego huir y dispersarse.

No se esta diciendo nada, pero la red de satelites espias rusos tiene que estar trabajando de continuo. En el momento que se produce un ataque, se pondran a identificar el origen y pueden mandar un par de Su25 para alla.


----------



## piru (15 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Rusia pidiendo ayuda a China para ocupar a un país que es un enano militar, puede haber una humillación mayor? Al margen de follatputines y follaOtanos creo que Rusia está haciendo un esperpento brutal con esta guerra, ni logística, ni capacidad de mando, buscando mercenarios en medio mundo, enviando chatarras y hasta niños al combate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





El tanque no es ruso es ukra:


----------



## alnitak (15 Mar 2022)

ZELENSKY ESTA DESESPERADO

Ukraine urgently needs more weapons delivery, especially aircraft, air defence systems, president Zelensky said while addressing Joint Expeditionary Force nations. 'The volume you give for one week we use in 20 hours. For one of our tanks, Russia has 100'


----------



## John Nash (15 Mar 2022)

El Gobierno localiza dos yates en Barcelona y Mallorca para ser retenidos por las sanciones a Rusia


Precintan en Mallorca el megayate de un oligarca ruso saboteado por un marinero ucraniano



www.abc.es





*El Gobierno localiza dos yates en Barcelona y Mallorca para ser retenidos por las sanciones a Rusia*


Delitos de odio y xenofobia. Persecuciones por nacionalidad arbitrarias. Alguien ha hablado de Estados de derecho?
Abrimos la caja de Pandora de las represalias de tipo guerra sucia?


----------



## raptors (15 Mar 2022)

volador dijo:


> Amigos ni uno
> 
> Unos salvajes de mierda como los mierdas rusos
> 
> ...



Ladren perros...!! es signo de que se avanza... ahhh mierd@ la que le saco a tu m@m@... ja ja


----------



## Billy Ray (15 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Yo no soy CM de nadie, y el que mandan críos la guerra es un hecho constatado que nadie discute, lo cual es algo habitual en las guerras no solo en esta.



¿A qué edad crees que llamaban a filas aquí?, y si ibas voluntario incluso antes. Yo me incorporé con 19, me faltaban dos meses para 20. Y dos amigos se fueron con 18 voluntarios, uno a la BRIPAC y el otro a la COE.

Esos "crios" de las fotos tienen ya los 20 y te vuelan la cabeza lo mismo que uno de 30.


----------



## kasperle1966 (15 Mar 2022)

*Operación militar especial rusa en Ucrania – Día 19*

La gran noticia del día es que las fuerzas rusas finalmente decidieron, digamos, cambiar el ritmo y, en general, la intensidad de la artillería, los bombardeos aéreos y el bombardeo de misiles que golpearon a las fuerzas de Ukie en la ciudad de Avdeevka no tenía precedentes. y después de este bombardeo, las fuerzas de la LDNR atravesaron 8 kilómetros de casi los sectores más fuertemente defendidos en todo el teatro de operaciones. La 95.ª Brigada Aeromóvil de Ucrania (¡una de las unidades con mayor capacidad de combate del ejército ucraniano!) estaba defendiendo este sector. Según los informes, toda esta brigada fue básicamente aniquilada.







Es lo que necesita saber sobre *Avdeevka *: este es el lugar fuertemente defendido desde el cual los Ukronazis podrían desatar su terror contra los civiles en Donetsk. Ahora que toda esta ciudad ha sido arrasada, la gente de Donetsk finalmente puede esperar vivir en relativa paz (¡los misiles Ukie Smerch MLRS y Tochka-U aún pueden llegar a Donetsk!).

Entonces, Rusia no solo rodeó a todas las fuerzas ucranianas en un caldero operativo, sino que luego procedió a dividir esa única fuerza en dos calderos más pequeños (pero ambos aún estaban contenidos en el caldero operativo más grande) y ahora, como una demostración de fuerza, ella destruyó la unidad ucraniana con mayor capacidad de combate en la ciudad más fuertemente defendida.

El "mensaje" aquí es claro: le recomendamos encarecidamente que deponga las armas o de lo contrario...







Un bloguero ucraniano incluso cree que pronto habrá (¡o ya hay!) tres mini-calderos (ver mapa con calderos en azul).

Sin embargo, como mencioné antes, no debemos darle demasiada importancia a estos ni a ningún otro mapa. Podemos usarlos para tener una idea general de lo que está pasando, pero no debemos usarlos para corroborar una conclusión, especialmente si esa conclusión choca con lo que de otro modo también sabemos.
En el caso de este mapa, lo que vemos es un esfuerzo concertado para cerrar todo el caldero de Donbass y luego avanzar hacia el oeste.

No discutiré lo que está sucediendo en la otra parte del "frente" (no es un término apropiado para este tipo de conflicto), pero podría publicar un mapa más esta noche si me encuentro con uno interesante.

¿Qué pasa con la guerra de la información?
Bueno, *dentro de Rusia *va bastante bien. Consulte esta traducción (automática) de un artículo reciente sobre la opinión pública de dos organizaciones diferentes:

_La VTsIOM y la FOM publican encuestas periódicas que demuestran un aumento confiado en el apoyo de todas las instituciones de poder. Los indicadores de la aprobación de las actividades del Presidente, el Gobierno y Rusia Unida y la confianza en ellos van para las filiales trascendentales. Dado que el punto de partida para el crecimiento del optimismo es el 24 de febrero, se puede decir que la operación especial militar en Ucrania continuó dentro de Rusia en la operación especial sociológica. Y la dinámica de su implementación es tan grande que el objetivo debe entenderse con bastante rapidez. En las encuestas del VTsIOM, el nivel de aprobación de las acciones de Vladimir Putin, la semana pasada aumentó considerablemente, y por lo tanto en un nuevo estudio dígito moderado – sólo el 74,2%. El primer ministro Mikhail Mishutin ha crecido hasta un 48 %, pero la calificación del gobierno despegó inmediatamente casi un 50 %. La pregunta directa sobre la confianza trajo estos resultados: el presidente ha superado el 77%, el jefe de Gabinete de Ministros se acercó al 60%. el partido Rusia Unida, según el VTsIOM, ahora tiene una calificación de 39,4%, que es un 3,4% más que el valor anterior. _






_*El héroe de la Alemania moderna: un judío nazi (¡me encantó!) *_

Así que parece que al menos DENTRO de Rusia, el Imperio de las Mentiras ha perdido las primeras batallas de PSYOP, pero habrá muchas más por venir, y la realidad objetiva con la que se enfrenta el gobierno (El Imperio de las Mentiras quiere "cancelar" Rusia por completo todos y cada uno de los medios) es difícil. Las decisiones económicas del gobierno en particular (pronto tendremos una traducción al respecto) dejan muchas preguntas muy desagradables, al menos en mi mente. Pero más de eso después.

*Fuera de Rusia *, las PSYOP del Imperio de las Mentiras le hicieron a Rusia lo que los militares rusos le hicieron a los Ukies en Avdeevka: derrotaron ampliamente a los torpes esfuerzos de relaciones públicas de Rusia. Como resultado directo, ahora tenemos a Ze en la portada de las revistas y 100.000 británicos que se ofrecen como voluntarios para albergar refugiados ucranianos .
¡Qué noble en verdad!

Lástima que nunca se mostró la misma generosidad con el pueblo ruso en muchos siglos de guerra contra Rusia...

No recuerdo sentimientos tan nobles de NADIE cuando los nazis bombardeaban el LDNR y cuando Poroshenko prometió PÚBLICAMENTE que los niños del Donbass irían a la escuela no en los jardines de infancia, sino en los refugios antiaéreos. No, por alguna razón esos 100.000 británicos no se ofrecieron a albergarlos.







Claramente, las vidas rusas no importan ni un poco. Ni uno.

Debo compartir con ustedes que estoy convencido de que a la mayoría de las personas en la Zona A realmente y sinceramente no les importan menos las vidas de los rusos, incluso los civiles inocentes pueden ser asesinados, torturados o desaparecen de otra manera, pero eso no provoca "ojos llorosos" en Occidente. , ni siquiera de muchos cristianos ortodoxos.

Como he mencionado varias veces, *esta guerra ha sido una ENORME “salida del armario” para Occidente, que ahora ha mostrado su verdadero rostro *.
Putin lo expresó mejor cuando lo llamó el *Imperio de las Mentiras *. Pero es aún más que eso, también es un *Imperio de la Indiferencia *. Y, finalmente, el Imperio es verdadera y realmente un *Imperio de Hipocresía*.
Eso es lo que Rusia y todos aquellos rusos que se niegan a condenar a su presidente, país y pueblo (¡que se vieron obligados a participar en esta guerra!) deben aceptar: mientras que los rusos no han tenido hostilidad hacia Occidente hasta ahora, al menos: esto ahora es rápidamente cambiando según mis contactos en Rusia. Incluso cuando el sistema comunista soviético estaba luchando contra el imperialismo anglosionista en todo el mundo, el pueblo ruso siempre supo que el enemigo es una casta gobernante, una ideología y algunos segmentos específicos de la sociedad.

Pero nunca la gente de Occidente.

Stalin una vez escribió las siguientes palabras :

_“Algunas personas en la prensa extranjera dicen que el Ejército Rojo tiene como objetivo exterminar al pueblo alemán y destruir el estado alemán. Esto, por supuesto, es una tontería estúpida y una calumnia estúpida contra el Ejército Rojo. El Ejército Rojo no tiene ni puede tener objetivos tan idiotas. El Ejército Rojo tiene el objetivo de expulsar a los ocupantes alemanes de nuestro país y liberar la tierra soviética de los invasores fascistas alemanes. Es muy probable que la guerra por la liberación de la tierra soviética conduzca a la expulsión o destrucción de la camarilla de Hitler. Daríamos la bienvenida a tal resultado. Pero sería ridículo identificar a la camarilla de Hitler con el pueblo alemán. *La experiencia de la historia nos dice que los Hitler van y vienen, pero el pueblo alemán, pero el estado alemán permanece *”. _

¡Y ese era, de nuevo, el hipervillano y supercarnicero Stalin! Dijo eso en una orden oficial fechada el 23 de febrero de 1942, mientras las fuerzas alemanas estaban involucradas en un asesinato en masa verdaderamente genocida en toda la Unión Soviética ocupada por los nazis.

En contraste, los nazis no solo querían que algunas áreas fueran declaradas _Judenfrei/Judenrein _, mientras que sus herederos de hoy en día claramente quieren que el mundo sea _Russenfrei/Russenrein _. Y no son solo los polacos a los que les gusta decir "Polonia hasta los Urales, después China", *esta profunda aceptación de la falta total de valor de cualquier vida rusa ahora es algo muy común en la Zona A, y solo conseguirá peor ya que “Biden” ahora explicará toda su (larga lista) de fracasos sobre Rusia, los rusos y personalmente Putin (¡el “nuevo Hitler”, por supuesto!). *

En otras palabras, *los rusos en todas partes deberían esperar que sus vecinos occidentales les muestren menos piedad que la piedad que el pueblo alemán podía esperar de Stalin durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. *

(...)

En cuanto a Rusia y los rusos, sobreviviremos a los nazis modernos al igual que sobrevivimos a su iteración anterior. Para entonces, con suerte, los rusos serán un poco más maduros y un poco menos ingenuos acerca de nuestros "hermanos" Urkonazi o sus maestros del Imperio de las Mentiras.
Y, no, nunca nos rendiremos. Siempre 

Hablando de rendición, aquí hay una bonita foto de algunos soldados rusos con mucho armamento occidental:







¡Finalmente, los mapas “obligatorios”! Hoy no esperaré a Readovka, así que aquí hay una animación del movimiento de la primera línea de RIA Novosti. Nuevamente, es solo un mapa en el que NO se debe confiar, pero creo que nos muestra algo de valor: cómo se movió el frente desde el día 1 hasta hoy, día 19.


**


¿Qué pasa con los voluntarios nazis?
Resulta que uno de ellos, algo así como un héroe en la Zona A, murió dentro de los 20 minutos de su primer contacto con las fuerzas rusas (ver aquí y aquí para más detalles). El hecho de que Rusia destruyó la base de la OTAN en Iarovov probablemente no ayude.

*Lo que realmente deja al Imperio de las Mentiras con una sola opción: banderas falsas. *

Aquí hay una buena explicación de un chico en Kharkov:

**

Por favor vean el video completo y escuchen los argumentos de Lira, los explica muy bien.

Solo agregaré estos simples comentarios una cosa:


la ultima vez que los urkonazis perdían mal lo hicieron MH-17
Están perdiendo incluso mucho MUCHO peor ahora que entonces
El comportamiento pasado es el mejor predictor del comportamiento futuro
¿Realmente necesito agregar algo?

Andrés

*Russian special military operation in the Ukraine – Day 19 | The Vineyard of the Saker*


----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> Al parecer fue un teatrillo y es una amante de Putínini para que vean que son libres y tal....



Igual fue un teatrillo para que los ucros os animéis un poco de vuestro retraso


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (15 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> ZELENSKY ESTA DESESPERADO
> 
> Ukraine urgently needs more weapons delivery, especially aircraft, air defence systems, president Zelensky said while addressing Joint Expeditionary Force nations. 'The volume you give for one week we use in 20 hours. For one of our tanks, Russia has 100'


----------



## JOS1378 (15 Mar 2022)

La situación en Ucrania (15 de marzo)


Artículos Original: Colonel Cassad Mariupol. El asalto a la ciudad continúa. En una serie de zonas, nuestras tropas han avanzado, pero el oponente sigue presentando una defensa obstinada y organiza…




slavyangrad.es






Mariupol. El asalto a la ciudad continúa. En una serie de zonas, nuestras tropas han avanzado, pero el oponente sigue presentando una defensa obstinada y organizada, conscientes de que no hay opciones de desbloqueo y que no tendrán grandes posibilidades de ser tomados prisioneros.


Ugledar. Hay batalla en la zona de Ugledar y en la dirección Marinka-Kurajovo. El oponente está lentamente en retirada, pero es demasiado pronto para hablar de que su resistencia se haya desorganizado. El comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en esta zona intenta ganar algo de tiempo antes de retirarse a la siguiente línea de defensa.


Donetsk. Continúa la batalla en la zona de Avdeevka y Marinka, pero aún no hay grandes avances. El enemigo, como siempre, sigue bombardeando localidades de la RPD.


Gorlovka. En la zona de Verjnetorestsky, las tropas de la RPD han conseguido avanzar con apoyo de la artillería y la aviación, causando una amenaza directa a la carretera que lleva a Avdeevka y creando también las condiciones para avanzar sobre Dzerzhinsk, donde el enemigo prepara una dura defensa. Por supuesto, es muy pronto para hablar de ruptura del frente.


RPL. Las tropas de la República Popular de Lugansk han seguido luchando en la parte occidental de Popasnaya y han ocupado al menos la mitad de Rubezhnoe. La lucha continúa también ahí, así como en las afueras de Severodonetsk. Las tropas de la República se han fijado ya en la frontera administrativa de las regiones de Járkov y la antigua región de Lugansk.


Járkov. Desde la caída de la noche, la lucha se ha reanudado en las afueras de la ciudad. Debido a las tácticas terroristas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, la ciudad sigue siendo gradualmente destruida.


Kiev. Hay batalla en las zonas Gostomel-Vyshgorod y Bucha-Irpen. Al este de la ciudad, la batalla se produce al noreste y este de Brovary. Sin grandes cambios en Chernigov y Sumy.


Nikolaev. Continúa la batalla al norte de la ciudad, que se está preparando para resistir al asalto, que sigue sin producirse. Por el momento, las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa han limitado su avance a Krivoy Rog y Nikopol, así como a ocupar las localidades que quedaban en la región de Jerson para declarar control absoluto.


Odessa. Ucrania ha vuelto a la histeria del desembarco anfibio, a lo que se ha añadido el temor a que las tropas rusas preparen un ataque sobre Odessa desde el norte de Nikolaev. Así que gran parte de las Fuerzas Armadas restantes están esperando en la región de Odessa, aunque teóricamente podrían ayudar a aliviar la situación en la bloqueada Nikolaev.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

SANCIONES RUSAS AL PADRE DE BIDEN

  ​


----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> ZELENSKY ESTA DESESPERADO
> 
> Ukraine urgently needs more weapons delivery, especially aircraft, air defence systems, president Zelensky said while addressing Joint Expeditionary Force nations. 'The volume you give for one week we use in 20 hours. For one of our tanks, Russia has 100'



Se está dando cuenta de que está perdiendo la guerra al menos antes de que Tomen Kiev


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

The Minotaur


----------



## ferrys (15 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Qué piquito tienes bro



Ya te digo que duran más de los 20mins que duró el recordman de los "snipers" Waly.
Joder, la guerra que han metido y dicen que 20mins. Entre Waly y el fantasma de Kiev estamos buenos.


----------



## Fígaro (15 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



La tinta invisible se ve que hace estragos.


----------



## McNulty (15 Mar 2022)

Se rumorea que se han cepillado al walli en Mariupol. Que poco ha durado el fantasma. Puede que sea troleo ruskie porque no hay fotos ni documentos.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (15 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> ZELENSKY ESTA DESESPERADO
> 
> Ukraine urgently needs more weapons delivery, especially aircraft, air defence systems, president Zelensky said while addressing Joint Expeditionary Force nations. 'The volume you give for one week we use in 20 hours. For one of our tanks, Russia has 100'



Los están revendiendo para comprar coquina de la buena.


----------



## Evil_ (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## apocalippsis (15 Mar 2022)

Puta guarra, a ver si te cazan,

Los empleados de la Oficina de Lucha contra el Extremismo y el Crimen Organizado del Ministerio del Interior de la LPR recibieron información de que la exdiputada del consejo del distrito de Stanichno-Lugansk, Natalia Zhurbenko, era cómplice de los batallones nacionalistas, realizaba actividades de propaganda y organizaba mítines. en apoyo de Ucrania.

En el lugar de residencia de la mujer se encontró mucha literatura de propaganda nacionalista: libros, folletos, cómics, libros para niños. Diversa parafernalia de orientación tanto patriótica como directamente nacionalista. A la cabeza de todo están las banderas de los nacionalistas del "Sector Derecha" y, por supuesto, los dueños de la Ucrania moderna: los Estados Unidos y la Unión Europea.

Como dijeron los vecinos, Zhurbenko no solo ama a Ucrania, sino que también hace que todos los demás la amen. 

*Y para aquellos que no están de acuerdo, se ha preparado un estigma: pegatinas en casas y puertas "Aquí vive un cómplice del ocupante".*

Según testigos, Natalya Zhurbenko cooperó con el SBU y participó activamente en el reclutamiento de civiles. 

Además de diputada, fue jefa de la oficina de representación de Lugansk de la organización pública de toda Ucrania "Unión de participantes, veteranos y discapacitados ATO". A través de esta organización, cooperó activamente con los batallones nacionalistas y participó en la asistencia humanitaria. 

Sin embargo, grandes cantidades de medicamentos vencidos, alimentos para bebés vencidos, una gran cantidad de artículos de higiene personal, ropa de niños y juguetes encontrados en su casa sugieren que la ayuda humanitaria era solo una tapadera para llenar sus propios bolsillos y cuentas bancarias. Al recibir asistencia financiera, envió dinero a sus familiares y los usó para sus propias necesidades.

Ahora Natalia Zhurbenko, como todos los representantes de las autoridades ucranianas, abandonó apresuradamente Stanitsa Luhanska. Actualmente, los oficiales de policía de la República Popular de Lugansk están determinando su paradero

t.me/mvdlnr_official/222?single


----------



## CEMENTITOS (15 Mar 2022)

Una vez perdida la guerra de manera oficial, quiero ver que hace el loco Zelensky.
En mi opinión es un títere de los EEUU, que se han aprovechado de su inexperiencia política para llevarlo a cometer un ERROR ATROZ, ha llevado al pueblo que representa a la muerte, manipulado por los objetivos futuros de los EEUU para con la servil Europa.
Me da en la nariz que cuando Zelensky despierte de esta pesadilla -y queda poco- solo pueda hacer dos cosas:
- Suicidarse, al darse cuenta de cómo lo han utilizado los EEUU.
- Tirar para adelante y denunciar la manipulación a la que ha sido sometido, probablemente bajo sobornos, en cuyo caso seguramente "lo suiciden" los propios servicios de inteligencia norteamericanos.

En cualquier caso, el futuro que le espera al cómico dista mucho de ser una comedia.


----------



## Cosmopolita (15 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Detesto ese tipo de ostracismo pero es que Moscú en caso de Reino Unido, se lo ha buscado sólo.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzalor (15 Mar 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> Operación militar especial rusa en Ucrania – Día 19



Se dice INVASIÓN


----------



## paconan (15 Mar 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Es Hezpain multaban el triple por ir por la calle sin bozal.
> 
> Pero somos del bando de los buenos.



Multas de 100€ que muchas no se llegaron a tramitar
Peor fue la chapuza del estado de alarma


----------



## ferrys (15 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Detesto ese tipo de ostracismo pero es que Moscú en caso de Reino Unido, se lo ha buscado sólo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Al final calienta McEnroe o se quedan sin tenistas.


----------



## WasP (15 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Se rumorea que se han cepillado al walli en Mariupol. Que poco ha durado el fantasma. Puede que sea troleo ruskie porque no hay fotos ni documentos.



En realidad que le dieran por muerto erróneamente sería una ventaja para él... Lo que pasa es que no te puedes fiar de la propaganda ruski, son más troleros y fantasmas...


----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Detesto ese tipo de ostracismo pero es que Moscú en caso de Reino Unido, se lo ha buscado sólo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Detestas violar a los niños pero violas a los niños?

Estupendo majo


----------



## Cosmopolita (15 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *El ejército ruso controlará los territorios liberados de Ucrania
> 
> Los grupos móviles rusos protegerán las comunicaciones en los territorios liberados del ejército ucraniano.*
> 
> ...



Da lo mismo que un territorio era parte de un estado soberano 30 años o 800 años, el lenguaje es siempre el mismo. Ucrania puede ser Finlandia de 1940 perfectamente, cuando Finlandia defendió su independencia pero a costa de pérdidas territoriales en Karelia. La pregunta es: ¿Que territorio va a ser Karelia para Ucrania actual?

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (15 Mar 2022)

*Ya saben el arte de engañar---lo pueden aplicar a cualquier otro campo.*


----------



## NPI (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (15 Mar 2022)

*¿Cómo avanzan las negociaciones entre Ucrania y Rusia?*
Está surgiendo una imagen mixta de las conversaciones entre Ucrania y Rusia después de que terminaron las negociaciones por el día.
Aquí hay un resumen de lo que ambas partes han dicho:

Las conversaciones con Rusia fueron "muy difíciles" y hay desacuerdos fundamentales, pero "definitivamente hubo espacio para el compromiso", dijo un asesor principal del presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelenskyy.
Pero el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, dijo que Kiev "no estaba mostrando un compromiso serio para encontrar soluciones mutuamente aceptables" en una llamada con Charles Michel, presidente del Consejo Europeo.
Sin embargo, un alto asesor del presidente de Ucrania dijo que las conversaciones entre representantes rusos y ucranianos se habían vuelto "más constructivas".
Zelenskyy dijo que su país debe reconocer que "no hay una puerta abierta" para ser miembro de la OTAN, lo que sugiere que ha cambiado su posición sobre una de las demandas clave de Putin.


----------



## Cosmopolita (15 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Panzer en alemán es vehículo de combate blindado



Es un carro de combate.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## raptors (15 Mar 2022)

volador dijo:


> Vamos qué si, que cualquier periodista que no diga lo que lo que le guste a Putin debe morir



Escupes pura mierd@....


----------



## Zhukov (15 Mar 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Son informes contradictorios: el primero afirma de manera triunfalista que se está deshaciendo el frente ucraniano, y el segundo (más realista) dice que no hay movimientos más allá de que se sigue bombardeando Donestk.



Pongo distintas versiones para contrastar:

De todas formas a Strelkov le tenemos calado desde hace años, es uno de esos amargados catastrofistas que todo le parece mal y que todo va mal. Al principio dudábamos de si se trataba de astucia para disimular y engañar al enemigo, con el tiempo hemos visto que es así y que posiblemente esté un poco tarado por sus experiencias guerreras y resentido por su caída en desgracia.

Dicho sea esto, con respeto, de los comentaristas famosos es el único que ha mandado tropas, aunque no sea militar profesional, y dirigió las fuerzas de Donbass hasta que lo quitaron de en medio, por lo que a veces sus análisis son más valiosos que los de civiles entusiastas como Chervonets o Cassad.

De todas formas, es evidente que no te has leído el parte entero. Dependiendo del día voy anotando las noticias como si fuera un diario, posteriores informes confirman o dan más detalles de los progresos, y al final está el resumen del día, cuando ya se sabe más.

Hay fracasos y puntos en los que no se avanza, a pesar del bombardeo, como Avdeyevka, pero hay otros sitios que sí se avanza, y una vez que se rompe el frente los ukros no podrán aguantar.

Por ejemplo, ayer por la noche publicaba un informe local que habían visto un lanzacohetes ucraniano disparar cerca de una cantera en Slavyansk, eso indicaba que los rusos se acercaban y ya estaban a 20 km. Hoy se confirma que están más cerca a 15 km. Y así con otros sitios.

No entiendo todavía del todo la táctica rusa, le estoy dando vueltas y empiezo a verle el sentido a lo que hacen, no es lo que yo haría, lo de romper en un par de puntos y explotar el éxito para cerrar la bolsa con una tenaza, pero entiendo que hay razones para aplicar esta presión continua a lo largo de todo el frente, como una "boa constrictor", e ir royendo el frente con pequeñas bolsas en cada ciudad o pueblo.

Tampoco entiendo los intentos de ruptura del frente fortificado en Donetsk, pero hay una razón que sospechábamos, evitar provocación con armas químicas, y desde ayer, hay otra intentar alejar al enemigo para poner fin a los bombardeos de las ciudades. Aparte de eso, la presión impide al enemigo sacar tropas de los frentes inactivos para taponar brechas en otros.

Es paradójico, pero como los rusos están en inferioridad numérica, son incapaces de concentrar fuerzas para lograr superioridad y una ruptura en un sólo par de puntos, porque el enemigo podría trasladar fuerzas o reservas para detener esa ruptura. En vez de eso atacan en muchos puntos, una presión a lo largo de la línea, porque el enemigo a pesar de su superioridad, tampoco tiene suficientes tropas para ser fuerte en todas partes. Y cada posición perdida, cada pequeña bolsa, va disminuyendo su fuerza y acelerando el proceso.

Así ya han caído decenas de pueblos y se va desgastando el ejército ucraniano, es la "muerte por mil cortes" aparte de la trituración diaria por los bombardeos de artillería y los ataques aéreos.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (15 Mar 2022)

Stoltenberg ha manifestado "preocupación" ante las sospechas de que Rusia lleve a cabo una "falsa bandera" con agentes químicos. Ojito, independientemente de donde provenga el fuego. Me quedo con las ideas de "falsa bandera" y "ataque químico". Pinta feo.

El secretario general de la OTAN ha hecho referencia concretamente a "armas químicas" y no a "armas biológicas", mientras que las acusaciones de Rusia se centran en que Ucrania ha desarrollado, con el apoyo del gobierno de EEUU, laboratorios donde se desarrollaría, supuestamente, armamento biológico, y más específicamente "armas biológicas étnicas". Es curioso que Occidente-OTAN alerten concretamente sobre el posible uso de armas químicas por parte de Rusia, "falsa bandera" mediante (¿a quién culparían los rusos?, ¿a Zelensky?), y que Rusia denuncie concretamente supuestos laboratorios de guerra biológica, financiados por el gobierno de EEUU y con parte del personal de EEUU (con estatus diplomático), y con acuerdos en los que se exime a EEUU de toda responsabilidad ante cualquier consecuencia de tales experimentos (¿los documentos publicados sobre esos acuerdos son falsos?). Un agente químico, como por ejemplo el temible gas VX, no tiene nada que ver con un patógeno (o virus), por muy horrorosas que puedan ser ambas cosas. Es todo muy siniestro.


----------



## Cosmopolita (15 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Puros nazis de mierda, piratas anglos



Pues 3 veces eran aliados de Kremlin desde 1789.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## John Nash (15 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Detesto ese tipo de ostracismo pero es que Moscú en caso de Reino Unido, se lo ha buscado sólo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Es lo que deseas para los españoles que viven o están en Rusia?
Que les obliguen a condenar a la OTAN y a los gobiernos títeres. Putin parece un tierno gatito comparado con el occidente democrático y liberal.


----------



## Demodé (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Cosmopolita (15 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Es lo que deseas para los españoles que viven o están en Rusia?
> Que les obliguen a condenar a la OTAN y a los gobiernos títeres. Putin parece un tierno gatito comparado con occidente democrático y liberal.



UK está ajustando las cuentas con Rusia, aparte de obedecer órdenes de Washington. No seamos ingenuos por favor.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fígaro (15 Mar 2022)

WasP dijo:


> En realidad que le dieran por muerto erróneamente sería una ventaja para él... Lo que pasa es que no te puedes fiar de la propaganda ruski, son más troleros y fantasmas...



Abu TOW, ese el más interesante, menudos pepinazos, a grupos de soldados también.


----------



## El-Mano (15 Mar 2022)

Por si no estaba puesto... este tío hacia resúmenes de Siria hace bastante tiempo.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (15 Mar 2022)

WSJ News Exclusive | Saudi Arabia Considers Accepting Yuan Instead of Dollars for Chinese Oil Sales


Saudi Arabia is in active talks with Beijing to price its oil sales to China in yuan, people familiar with the matter said, a move that would dent the U.S. dollar’s dominance of the global petroleum market and mark another shift by the world’s top crude exporter toward Asia.




www.wsj.com





*Arabia Saudita considera aceptar yuanes en lugar de dólares para las ventas de petróleo chino*

*Las conversaciones entre Riad y Pekín se han acelerado a medida que crece el descontento saudí con Washington*

Arabia Saudita está en conversaciones activas con Beijing para fijar el precio de algunas de sus ventas de petróleo a China en yuanes, dijeron personas familiarizadas con el asunto, una medida que mellaría el dominio del dólar estadounidense en el mercado mundial del petróleo y marcaría otro cambio en el crudo más importante del mundo. exportador hacia Asia .

Las conversaciones con China sobre los contratos de petróleo a precio de yuan han sido intermitentes durante seis años, pero se han acelerado este año a medida que los saudíes se han vuelto cada vez más descontentos con los compromisos de seguridad de EE. UU. de hace décadas para defender el reino, dijeron las personas.

Los saudíes están enojados por la falta de apoyo de Estados Unidos a su intervención en la guerra civil de Yemen y por el intento de la administración Biden de llegar a un acuerdo con Irán sobre su programa nuclear. Funcionarios saudíes han dicho que estaban conmocionados por la precipitada retirada de Estados Unidos de Afganistán el año pasado.
China compra más del 25% del petróleo que exporta Arabia Saudita. Si se cotizan en yuanes, esas ventas impulsarían la posición de la moneda china. Los saudíes también están considerando incluir contratos de futuros denominados en yuanes, conocidos como petroyuan, en el modelo de precios de Saudi Arabian Oil Co. , conocido como Aramco.

Sería un cambio profundo para Arabia Saudita cotizar incluso algunos de sus aproximadamente 6,2 millones de barriles por día de exportaciones de crudo en algo que no sea dólares. La mayoría de las ventas mundiales de petróleo —alrededor del 80%— se realizan en dólares, y los saudíes comercializan petróleo exclusivamente en dólares desde 1974, en un acuerdo con la administración Nixon que incluía garantías de seguridad para el reino.

China introdujo contratos de petróleo a precio de yuanes en 2018 como parte de sus esfuerzos para hacer que su moneda sea negociable en todo el mundo, pero no han hecho mella en el dominio del dólar en el mercado petrolero. Para China, el uso de dólares se ha convertido en un peligro destacado por las sanciones de Estados Unidos a Irán por su programa nuclear y a Rusia en respuesta a la invasión de Ucrania .

China ha intensificado su cortejo al reino saudita. En los últimos años, China ayudó a 

China ha intensificado su cortejo al reino saudita. En los últimos años, China ayudó a Arabia Saudita a construir sus propios misiles balísticos , consultó sobre un programa nuclear y comenzó a invertir en los proyectos favoritos del príncipe heredero Mohammed bin Salman, como Neom , una nueva ciudad futurista. Arabia Saudita invitó al presidente chino, Xi Jinping, a realizar una visita a finales de este año .



Mientras tanto, la relación saudí con EE. UU. se ha deteriorado bajo la presidencia de Biden, quien dijo en la campaña de 2020 que el reino debería ser un “paria ” por el asesinato del periodista saudí Jamal Khashoggi en 2018. El príncipe Mohammed, quien, según las autoridades de inteligencia de EE. UU., ordenó al Sr. el asesinato de Khashoggi, se negó a asistir a una llamada entre Biden y el gobernante saudí, el rey Salman, el mes pasado.

También se produce cuando la relación económica de Estados Unidos con los saudíes está disminuyendo. Estados Unidos se encuentra ahora entre los principales productores de petróleo del mundo. Una vez importó 2 millones de barriles de crudo saudí por día a principios de la década de 1990, pero esas cifras se han reducido a menos de 500.000 barriles por día en diciembre de 2021, según la Administración de Información de Energía de EE. UU.

Por el contrario, las importaciones de petróleo de China se han disparado en las últimas tres décadas, en línea con su economía en expansión. Arabia Saudita fue el principal proveedor de crudo de China en 2021, vendiendo 1,76 millones de barriles por día, seguido de Rusia con 1,6 millones de barriles por día, según datos de la Administración General de Aduanas de China.

“La dinámica ha cambiado drásticamente. La relación de Estados Unidos con los saudíes ha cambiado, China es el mayor importador de crudo del mundo y están ofreciendo muchos incentivos lucrativos al reino”, dijo un funcionario saudí familiarizado con las conversaciones.

“China ha estado ofreciendo todo lo que puedas imaginar al reino”, dijo el funcionario.


Un alto funcionario estadounidense calificó la idea de que los saudíes vendan petróleo a China en yuanes como “altamente volátil y agresiva” y “poco probable”. El funcionario dijo que los saudíes habían planteado la idea en el pasado cuando había tensión entre Washington y Riad.

Es posible que los saudíes retrocedan. Cambiar millones de barriles de comercio de petróleo de dólares a yuanes todos los días podría sacudir la economía saudí, que tiene una moneda, el riyal, vinculada al dólar. Los ayudantes del príncipe Mohammed le han estado advirtiendo de un daño económico impredecible si sigue adelante con el plan a toda prisa.

Hacer más ventas en yuanes conectaría más estrechamente a Arabia Saudita con la moneda de China, que no ha captado la atención de los inversionistas internacionales debido a los estrictos controles que Beijing mantiene sobre ella. Contraer las ventas de petróleo en una moneda menos estable también podría socavar las perspectivas fiscales del gobierno saudí.


Algunos funcionarios advirtieron al Príncipe Mohammed que aceptar pagos por petróleo en yuanes supondría riesgos para los ingresos saudíes vinculados a bonos del Tesoro de EE. UU. en el extranjero y la disponibilidad limitada de yuanes fuera de China.

El impacto en la economía saudita probablemente dependería de la cantidad de ventas de petróleo involucradas y del precio del petróleo. Algunos economistas dijeron que alejarse de las ventas de petróleo denominadas en dólares diversificaría la base de ingresos del reino y eventualmente podría llevarlo a vincular el riyal a una canasta de monedas, similar al dinar de Kuwait.

“Si se (hace) ahora en un momento de fuertes precios del petróleo, no se vería negativamente. Se vería más como una profundización de los lazos con China”, dijo Monica Malik, economista jefe de Abu Dhabi Commercial Bank.

Los sauditas todavía planean hacer la mayoría de las transacciones petroleras en dólares, dicen las personas familiarizadas con sus conversaciones. Pero la medida podría tentar a otros productores a fijar también el precio de sus exportaciones chinas en yuanes. Las otras grandes fuentes de petróleo de China son Rusia, Angola e Irak.

La medida saudí podría socavar la supremacía del dólar estadounidense en el sistema financiero internacional, en el que Washington ha confiado durante décadas para imprimir letras del Tesoro que utiliza para financiar su déficit presupuestario.

“El mercado del petróleo, y por extensión todo el mercado mundial de materias primas, es la póliza de seguro del estatus del dólar como moneda de reserva”, dijo el economista Gal Luft, codirector del Instituto para el Análisis de la Seguridad Global con sede en Washington, quien coescribió un libro sobre la desdolarización. “Si se saca ese bloque de la pared, la pared comenzará a colapsar”.

Las conversaciones con China sobre el precio del petróleo en yuanes comenzaron antes de que el príncipe Mohammed, el líder de facto del reino, hiciera su primera visita oficial a China en 2016, dijeron personas familiarizadas con el asunto. El príncipe heredero le pidió al entonces ministro de energía del reino, Khalid al-Falih, que estudiara la propuesta, dijeron las personas.

El Sr. Falih instruyó a Aramco para que preparara un memorando que se centrara en gran medida en los desafíos económicos de cambiar a la fijación de precios en yuanes.

“Realmente no pensó que fuera una buena idea, pero no pudo detener las conversaciones porque el barco ya había zarpado”, dijo otra persona familiarizada con las reuniones.

Los funcionarios saudíes a favor del cambio han argumentado que el reino podría usar parte de los ingresos del yuan para pagar a los contratistas chinos involucrados en megaproyectos a nivel nacional, lo que ayudaría a mitigar algunos de los riesgos asociados con los controles de capital sobre la moneda. China también podría ofrecer incentivos como inversiones multimillonarias en el reino.

Otro funcionario familiarizado con las conversaciones dijo que el precio del yuan podría dar a los saudíes más influencia con los chinos y ayudar a convencer a Beijing de que reduzca el apoyo a Irán.

Ali Shihabi, que forma parte del directorio de Neom y anteriormente dirigió un grupo de expertos pro-saudí en Washington, dijo que el reino no puede ignorar el deseo de China de pagar las importaciones de petróleo en su propia moneda, particularmente después de que EE. banco central venda divisas extranjeras en sus reservas.

“Cualquier duda que tuvieran los países sobre la necesidad de diversificarse hacia el yuan y otras monedas/geografías habría terminado con ese gran paso”, tuiteó el Sr. Shihabi en respuesta a este artículo.

—David S. Cloud contribuyó a este artículo.


----------



## John Nash (15 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> UK está ajustando las cuentas con Rusia, aparte de obedecer órdenes de Washington. No seamos ingenuos por favor.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Y qué cuentas son esas? 
Porque tu y yo sabemos que no tiene nada que ver con Ucrania.


----------



## Billy Ray (15 Mar 2022)

_Líder de la minoría del Senado, Mitch McConnell (R-KY): "Creo que está perfectamente claro que Vladimir Putin no es la causa de esta inflación desenfrenada que comenzó a principios de año". _


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Stoltenberg ha manifestado "preocupación" ante las sospechas de que Rusia lleve a cabo una "falsa bandera" con agentes químicos o biológicos. Ojito, independientemente de donde provenga el fuego. Pinta feo.



HABIA LEIDO 

"SPIELBERG " Xd


----------



## Demodé (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (15 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Se rumorea que se han cepillado al walli en Mariupol. Que poco ha durado el fantasma. Puede que sea troleo ruskie porque no hay fotos ni documentos.



M'apunto a esta teoría, y si los spetnaz lo estaban esperando a que encendiera su teléfono móvil,????..

Se acuerdan como Rusia mató a Dudayev el ex presidente de Chechenia???










CON UNA LLAMADA RUSIA LOGRÓ DESHACERSE DEL LOBO CHECHENO


Como en un guión digno de las mejores películas de espionaje donde la alta tecnología y los servicios secretos permiten la localización de las posiciones contrarias, Moscú logró el objetivo de eliminar a su enemigo número uno, el líder checheno Yojar Dudayev.




www.google.com


----------



## Demodé (15 Mar 2022)

Fin del petro-dólar........?


----------



## dabuti (15 Mar 2022)

En un sótano de Varsovia por si acaso.


----------



## raptors (15 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



mmm podria ser...?? pero viniendo la noticia de un empinado como tu... la doy como "noticia falsa"... si después la valida un fuente seria.. pues ni modo.. a ver como se las cobra rusia....


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)

*Pedir frenar el genocidio en Donbás constituye una infracción en España*, cuyas autoridades, ante el conflicto de Ucrania, desnudaron su cara "totalitaria". Lo denunció a Sputnik el español Miguel, estudiante de Relaciones Internacionales, sancionado por la policía por llamar por la paz en una "concentración pacifista contra la guerra en Ucrania".








Pacifista español, sancionado por la policía por pedir frenar el "genocidio" en Donbás


Pedir frenar el genocidio en Donbás constituye una infracción en España, cuyas autoridades, ante el conflicto de Ucrania, desnudaron su cara "totalitaria". Lo denunció a Sputnik el español Miguel, estudiante de Relaciones Internacionales...




mundo.sputniknews.com






Su _delito_ consistió en haber acudido a una manifestación organizada el pasado 27 de febrero frente a la Embajada rusa en Madrid por el Movimiento por la Paz, donde Miguel aprovechó el acto para llamar la atención sobre "el genocidio que se lleva cometiendo" desde 2014 por el régimen de Kiev en el Este de Ucrania, y "pedir la paz ante esta situación".
Unos planteamientos que, según sus criterios, respondían perfectamente al lema del evento, pero que fueron rechazados por los organizadores, en lo que contaron con el apoyo de la policía.

"Al rato de acudir, se empieza a increparnos, a acusarnos de que nos están pagando, y, acto seguido, un oficial procede a la identificación y a realizar un acta de sanción por una infracción, de acuerdo a una normativa aprobada en 2015 en España que limita el derecho a la libertad de expresión. Se nos acusaba, literalmente y textualmente, de presentar unas ideas contrarias a las autorizadas en esa concentración", manifestó Miguel.
Según el estudiante, se trata de un "ataque contra la libertad de expresión, contra el periodismo, y contra las libertades individuales que supuestamente se defienden" en España, un estado al que calificó como "totalitario".
Ante estas circunstancias, Miguel enfatizó la importancia de "no callarse y seguir luchando por la verdad y seguir expresándola".

"No hay lugar en estos momentos para dejar nuestros derechos de lado, sino que hay que seguir ejerciéndolos, cuando se está precisamente intentando reprimirlos, y así es como surge el éxito y la victoria de estos derechos sorbe la represión que quieren imponer. Me consta que hay muchísima gente en España que piensa lo mismo. Lo que pasa es que en la televisión obviamente no la sacan", concluyó el estudiante


----------



## Baltasar G thang (15 Mar 2022)

Funci-vago dijo:


> les han jodido el punto de respawneo.



"eso es base rape, no se vale!"
lololololol


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## molodets (15 Mar 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> lo siento pero no veo el sentido, va a la guerra de mercenario y al primer pepino que cae cerca se las pira...que alguien me lo explique.



Premio al tipo mas patético del año, hasta el punto que me cuesta creer que sea de verdad un mercenario, le ha faltado decir “Mamá estoy bien y ya vuelvo, preparame el colacao...”


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Van a la guerra a defender a niñas asesinadas cómo está en dombas






_Полина Сладкая (2008 - 2014)_


----------



## crocodile (15 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *Pedir frenar el genocidio en Donbás constituye una infracción en España*, cuyas autoridades, ante el conflicto de Ucrania, desnudaron su cara "totalitaria". Lo denunció a Sputnik el español Miguel, estudiante de Relaciones Internacionales, sancionado por la policía por llamar por la paz en una "concentración pacifista contra la guerra en Ucrania".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es la dictadura otanico/yankee sana.


----------



## El-Mano (15 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Pongo distintas versiones para contrastar:
> 
> De todas formas a Strelkov le tenemos calado desde hace años, es uno de esos amargados catastrofistas que todo le parece mal y que todo va mal. Al principio dudábamos de si se trataba de astucia para disimular y engañar al enemigo, con el tiempo hemos visto que es así y que posiblemente esté un poco tarado por sus experiencias guerreras y resentido por su caída en desgracia.
> 
> ...



Tiene pinta de que estan aplicando el "modelo sirio". Para ganar terreno incluso en inferioridad numérica, se centraban en un frente nada más e iban paso a paso, el objetivo allí creo que era tener poco gasto, e ir eliminando el mayor número posible de enemigos, con pocas bajas y quizás sin gastar tanto en logística. También, porque allí tenían fuerzas de choque que eran las usadas para atacar, y en resto estaban en defensa con tropas menos buenas.

Quizás aquí quieran desnazificar ese frente principalmente, y luego ya si Ucrania sigue luchando, pasar a otra fase que ahora parecen algo secundarias. Como dije en un mensaje, ¿Para que malgastar vidas en Kiev, si en negociaciones igual la devuelves?


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (15 Mar 2022)

LAS DOS ULTIMAS NOTICIAS DEL ULTIMO MINUTO.

Ataque ruso con misiles obliga a Kiev a suspender reclutamiento de mercenarios http://es.mdn.tv/6a1d #kievUkraine #Kiev #Ucrania #Mercenarios #Rusia 





El francotirador canadiense Wali, apodado "el francotirador más mortífero del mundo", ha muerto. Murió a manos de las fuerzas de operaciones especiales rusas apenas 20 minutos después de entrar en acción en Mariupol, Ucrania. 




ESTAN PONUIENDO LA VENDA...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## parcifal (15 Mar 2022)

Demodé dijo:


> Fin del petro-dólar........?



Si es verdad, con eso sí que se puede liar muy pero que muy parda...


----------



## zapatitos (15 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El Partido Comunista de Rusia aprobó la independencia de las Repúblicas Populares, los únicos que llevan asesinando gente durante 8 años son tus amigos los ucronazis.




¿Ahora te interesa la opinión de los comunistas rusos? Cuando te dije lo que pensaban sobre el covid su opinión no te interesaba tanto y los llamaste subnormales.

Eres más falso que el Judas.

Saludos.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (15 Mar 2022)

Demodé dijo:


> Fin del petro-dólar........?



El rey está desnudo. Espero que la caída sea muy dolorosa. Hay muuucha gente esperando verles caer para despedazarlos. Como diría el HDLGP de Kissinger: espero que anglosión sea balcanizada, por el bien de la comunidad internacional. Espero vivir lo suficiente para verlo.


----------



## Zepequenhô (15 Mar 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Son informes contradictorios: el primero afirma de manera triunfalista que se está deshaciendo el frente ucraniano, y el segundo (más realista) dice que no hay movimientos más allá de que se sigue bombardeando Donestk.
> 
> Yo ante la pasividad de Rusia en este frente, mucho me huelo que Putin los va a usar como moneda de cambio en las negociaciones. Estos se van a ir de vuelta a Kiev de rositas.



Hay mucho de eso en mi opinión. Los van a cercar y entonces, las negociaciones se desarrollarán muy rápidamente.


----------



## cobasy (15 Mar 2022)

Pues no parece muy optimista con respecto al oro que tiene fuera...


----------



## @Durruty (15 Mar 2022)

*ACTUALIZADO:



*

Mapa de hostilidades para la tarde del 15 de marzo


Por blasfemo que parezca, el vigésimo día de hostilidades resultó ser el “más aburrido” según los noticieros. Según la tradición del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, durante el día se llevaron a cabo varios ataques de precisión contra objetivos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, en particular, se informó del bombardeo del aeropuerto de Dnepropetrovsk. También se escucharon explosiones en las regiones de Odessa, Kiev, Nikolaev, Kharkov y Chernihiv.

En los frentes en Nikolaev, Kharkov y Kyiv sin muchos cambios. Se están realizando ataques de artillería, se están librando escaramuzas y batallas posicionales. De las cosas interesantes, cabe señalar el comienzo del avance en la región de Gorlovka. En el noreste de Donetsk, se observa que por la noche plancharon enérgicamente a Avdiivka con todo lo que pudieron. Durante 8 años, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania lograron excavar aquí con bastante seriedad, las fortificaciones tienen tres líneas de defensa. Desde el sur, nuestras tropas continúan moviéndose aquí, que pasaron por alto Ugledar a lo largo del flanco y avanzan hacia Pokrovsk. Pero en Gulyaipole, los nuestros fueron devueltos a sus posiciones anteriores, como se informó, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania llevaron a cabo un contraataque. En el norte de la caldera de Donetsk, nuestras tropas se abren camino desde Izyum hasta Slavyansk. Se reporta un cañonazo grave. El ejército de LPR en el vecindario está apretando el puño alrededor de la aglomeración de Severodetsk-Rubezhnoye, la lucha aquí ya está dentro de los asentamientos.

Hay peleas en la dirección de Mariupol, que se comparan con Grozny en 1999. Llegó un mensaje del DPR de que la brigada 53 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue completamente destruida, habiendo sufrido pérdidas a gran escala.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania anunciaron hoy una reorganización del personal en la estructura de mando superior. Se ha nombrado un nuevo Comandante de la Operación de Fuerzas Conjuntas de Ucrania.

Donetsk está siendo atacado nuevamente por misiles Tochka-U, hoy están llegando a la zona residencial de Makeyevka. Y en varios asentamientos, los civiles fueron evacuados a lo largo de los corredores verdes, lo que no puede dejar de regocijarse.

Eso es todo por hoy, pero seguimos monitoreando la situación.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## mecaweto (15 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Una vez perdida la guerra de manera oficial, quiero ver que hace el loco Zelensky.
> En mi opinión es un títere de los EEUU, que se han aprovechado de su inexperiencia política para llevarlo a cometer un ERROR ATROZ, ha llevado al pueblo que representa a la muerte, manipulado por los objetivos futuros de los EEUU para con la servil Europa.
> Me da en la nariz que cuando Zelensky despierte de esta pesadilla -y queda poco- solo pueda hacer dos cosas:
> - Suicidarse, al darse cuenta de cómo lo han utilizado los EEUU.
> ...



A mi me recuerda a Áñez, la golpista de Bolivia. Cuando se acabó la pantomima y la detuvieron estaba escondida en un somier.


----------



## John Nash (15 Mar 2022)

Pétrole | Le Brent clôture en dessous de 100 dollars


Le baril de Brent de la mer du Nord pour livraison en mai a clôturé mardi en deçà de 100 dollars pour la première fois depuis le deuxième jour de l’invasion de l’Ukraine, il y a presque trois semaines, dans un marché préoccupé par un ralentissement économique en Chine.




www.lapresse.ca





El Brent por debajo de los 100 dolares pero los precios siguen siendo especulativos.


----------



## uberales (15 Mar 2022)

Demodé dijo:


> Fin del petro-dólar........?



¿Y perder lo que protege a Arabia frente Irán?


----------



## midelburgo (15 Mar 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Operación militar especial rusa en Ucrania – Día 19*
> 
> La gran noticia del día es que las fuerzas rusas finalmente decidieron, digamos, cambiar el ritmo y, en general, la intensidad de la artillería, los bombardeos aéreos y el bombardeo de misiles que golpearon a las fuerzas de Ukie en la ciudad de Avdeevka no tenía precedentes. y después de este bombardeo, las fuerzas de la LDNR atravesaron 8 kilómetros de casi los sectores más fuertemente defendidos en todo el teatro de operaciones. La 95.ª Brigada Aeromóvil de Ucrania (¡una de las unidades con mayor capacidad de combate del ejército ucraniano!) estaba defendiendo este sector. Según los informes, toda esta brigada fue básicamente aniquilada.
> 
> ...



En este largo y sustancioso post empiezo a darme cuenta de algo que mas le vale a Zelenski tenerlo tambien a la vista. Los rusos han ido con pies de plomo intentando no causar victimas civiles. Hasta ahora han invadido zonas de mayoria o alto porcentaje de poblacion de origen ruso, pero podria muy bien pasar que segun se vayan introduciendo en zonas que no sean tan rusas, abandonen la tactica de tener cuidado con los civiles. La propaganda occidental ya ha demonizado a Putin y los rusos cuando han tenido cuidado, asi que eso ya no puede ser un deterrente. Europa ya ha tenido su racion de horrores, verdaderos o dramatizados, y mas de lo mismo no va a producir mayor reaccion. Podemos estar en visperas de masacres.


----------



## Vilux (15 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Detesto ese tipo de ostracismo pero es que Moscú en caso de Reino Unido, se lo ha buscado sólo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Londres es un nido de ratas rusófobas y antri de psyops y maquunaciones de falsa bandera. Hay que ser muy tonto para creerse los montajes de los venenos, exclusiva del Anglistán


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (15 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Ya saben el arte de engañar---lo pueden aplicar a cualquier otro campo.*



El puto amo


----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Baltasar G thang (15 Mar 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Cuando la propaganda topa contra la realidad, siempre gana la realidad.
> 
> Descanse en RIP.
> 
> Gran francotirador, mejor fiambre.



canadian has left the server


----------



## [IΞI] (15 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Es tan lamentable que subas vídeos de confesiones de tipos con signos hasta de haber sido torturados que espero que no seas ni consciente, y sea más por retraso mental que por hijodeputismo

Ignore


----------



## uberales (15 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> En este largo y sustancioso post empiezo a darme cuenta de algo que mas le vale a Zelenski tenerlo tambien a la vista. Los rusos han ido con pies de plomo intentando no causar victimas civiles. Hasta ahora han invadido zonas de mayoria o alto porcentaje de poblacion de origen ruso, pero podria muy bien pasar que segun se vayan introduciendo en zonas que no sean tan rusas, abandonen la tactica de tener cuidado con los civiles. La propaganda occidental ya ha demonizado a Putin y los rusos cuando han tenido cuidado, asi que eso ya no puede ser un deterrente. Europa ya ha tenido su racion de horrores, verdaderos o dramatizados, y mas de lo mismo no va a producir mayor reaccion. Podemos estar en visperas de masacres.



Ya hay varios prorrusos en Ucrania que han dejado de serlo por invadir más allá del Dombass. Que les han invadido, les han matado al vecino que a lo mejor era prorruso y un misil ruso de esos que lanzan contra la población cayó en su pueblo de mayoría prorrusa. Más de uno habrá visto que esta invasión es excesiva e innecesaria.


----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## apocalippsis (15 Mar 2022)

Tucker va a por los guarros,


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (15 Mar 2022)

*El ejército italiano emitió una orden para que sus unidades territoriales impulsen el entrenamiento "orientado a la guerra" en referencia a los eventos internacionales "conocidos",* informa Lorenzo Tondo.

La orden, publicada en una nota con fecha del 9 de marzo, también cita la "necesidad de mantener los más altos niveles de eficiencia de todos los vehículos rastreados, helicópteros y sistemas de artillería".

El ejército dijo que la nota estaba destinada solo para uso interno, informó la agencia de noticias italiana Ansa.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (15 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Venga, ánimo, ya os queda poco para ganar la guerra en las redes sociales. Pero la Guerra de verdad me temo que lo lleváis chungo.
Pregunta: eso de capturar soldados enemigos y forzarles a hacer propaganda... ¿no va contra las convenciones de guerra?


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (15 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Es tan lamentable que subas vídeos de confesiones de tipos con signos hasta de haber sido torturados que espero que no seas ni consciente, y sea más por retraso mental que por hijodeputismo
> 
> Ignore





Vaya, vaya parece que los psicopatas os las dais de machotes bombardeando abuelas y niños en sus casas, pero cuando os dan matarile todo cambia

A ver que opinas de estos...

Demoralised and ‘CRYING’ Russian troops ‘surrendering without fight’ as furious Putin’s Ukraine war machine breaks down (the-sun.com)










Russian soldiers 'crying in combat' as voice recordings show trust in Putin has collapse | World | News | Express.co.uk








'I am afraid': Ukraine envoy reads Russian soldier's last texts to mom at UN (nypost.com)


----------



## Fígaro (15 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> ¿Y perder lo que protege a Arabia frente Irán?



Subnormalidades llevadas al paroxismo por los follarrusos.

Cuatro noches locas con el Bin Salman y ni se acuerda de lo que es el yuan.


----------



## uberales (15 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Pétrole | Le Brent clôture en dessous de 100 dollars
> 
> 
> Le baril de Brent de la mer du Nord pour livraison en mai a clôturé mardi en deçà de 100 dollars pour la première fois depuis le deuxième jour de l’invasion de l’Ukraine, il y a presque trois semaines, dans un marché préoccupé par un ralentissement économique en Chine.
> ...



Empezará a bajar en unas semanas la gasolina. A partir de mayo, luego se estabilizará para el verano, pero aun alto y en septiembre si hay un punto de positividad bajará algo más, si es algo negativo caerá a plomo, la actividad o se recupera después del verano o cae a lo bestia. La cadena de suministros está rota...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Mar 2022)

Gracias a Putin, Rusia es una nación apestada ... Gran trabajo, Vladimiro


----------



## Tons of Fear (15 Mar 2022)

Los de RT troleando en Gab




















RT on Gab: ''


RT on Gab: ''




gab.com


----------



## Arraki (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (15 Mar 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Venga, ánimo, ya os queda poco para ganar la guerra en las redes sociales. Pero la Guerra de verdad me temo que lo lleváis chungo.
> Pregunta: eso de capturar soldados enemigos y forzarles a hacer propaganda... ¿no va contra las convenciones de guerra?



La guerra nunca la pudo ganar Ucrania.

La paz jamás la va a ganar Rusia. Lo cual a largo plazo será una victoria ucraniana.


Así que iros preparando el ojal, que vienen curvas.


----------



## Pinovski (15 Mar 2022)

Happy Mask Salesman dijo:


> Vaya, vaya parece que los psicopatas os las dais de machotes bombardeando abuelas y niños en sus casas, pero cuando os dan matarile todo cambia
> 
> A ver que opinas de estos...
> 
> ...





Seguro que metió a muchos en el ignore cuando ponían edificios en ruinas y civiles muertos.

A mamarla, sus heroes destronados. Ni caso.

No se les perdió nada ahí. No haber ido.


----------



## Gonzalor (15 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> El francotirador canadiense Wali, apodado "el francotirador más mortífero del mundo", ha muerto. Murió a manos de las fuerzas de operaciones especiales rusas apenas 20 minutos después de entrar en acción en Mariupol, Ucrania.
> 
> ESTAN PONUIENDO LA VENDA...



Lo de darlo por muerto podría ser una forma de “ocultar” su presencia para que pueda moverse con más libertad


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (15 Mar 2022)

Crisis: - EL FIN DE BURBUJA.INFO, EL CONTROL OTANICO ES TOTAL: BANEAN A UN USUARIO POR... "BULOS"


Mi usuario es Mcfly y me han baneado por publicar lo del francotirador canadiense Nunca pensé que este foro se plegara de tal forma al NWO Ni TWITTER!!! Calopez dissapointme PERO ONDE VAIS PERO ONDE VAISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS




www.burbuja.info


----------



## uberales (15 Mar 2022)

Tons of Fear dijo:


> Los de RT troleando en Gab
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 985017
> ...



Cada vez se nota más que los políticos occidentales están comprados por Rusia y aliados, empezando por Scheoedder.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Mar 2022)

Resquemor en la Unión Europea por la visita de tres de sus líderes a Kiev


Una delegación, encabezada por los líderes de Polonia, Eslovenia y República Checa, pisó los cascotes en la golpeada capital ucraniana. Los tres dirigentes, que acudían...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Fauna iberica (15 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Que pena me dan, pobrecitos que se queden para servir de abono en las tierras de Ucrania.


----------



## Gonzalor (15 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> En este largo y sustancioso post empiezo a darme cuenta de algo que mas le vale a Zelenski tenerlo tambien a la vista. Los rusos han ido con pies de plomo intentando no causar victimas civiles. Hasta ahora han invadido zonas de mayoria o alto porcentaje de poblacion de origen ruso, pero podria muy bien pasar que segun se vayan introduciendo en zonas que no sean tan rusas, abandonen la tactica de tener cuidado con los civiles. La propaganda occidental ya ha demonizado a Putin y los rusos cuando han tenido cuidado, asi que eso ya no puede ser un deterrente. Europa ya ha tenido su racion de horrores, verdaderos o dramatizados, y mas de lo mismo no va a producir mayor reaccion. Podemos estar en visperas de masacres.



O también podría ser que Putin no tenga cojones de meter a su ejército en las zonas con menos población de origen ruso porque sabe que allí encontrará más resistencia.


----------



## Honkler (15 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Ya hay varios prorrusos en Ucrania que han dejado de serlo por invadir más allá del Dombass. Que les han invadido, les han matado al vecino que a lo mejor era prorruso y un misil ruso de esos que lanzan contra la población cayó en su pueblo de mayoría prorrusa. Más de uno habrá visto que esta invasión es excesiva e innecesaria.



Fuente: mis cojones peludos y morenos.


----------



## delhierro (15 Mar 2022)

Mariupol...Las milicias de las republicas. Solo infantería. Parece una zona ya controlada.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Mar 2022)

Según los informes, las fuerzas rusas fueron vistas huyendo del área cerca del aeropuerto de Kherson #Kherson #Ukraine #UkraineRussiaWar


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (15 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> La guerra nunca la pudo ganar Ucrania.
> 
> La paz jamás la va a ganar Rusia. Lo cual a largo plazo será una victoria ucraniana.
> 
> ...



Pero si los CM otaneros y mass mierda lleváis desde el día 1, diciendo que Putin ya había perdido la Guerra. ¿Cómo así que habéis cambiado el discurso? Lol.


----------



## Impresionante (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## [IΞI] (15 Mar 2022)

Happy Mask Salesman dijo:


> Vaya, vaya parece que los psicopatas os las dais de machotes bombardeando abuelas y niños en sus casas, pero cuando os dan matarile todo cambia
> 
> A ver que opinas de estos...
> 
> ...



No tenéis puta vergüenza, a mi si sacaran imágenes de prisioneros ucranianos me parecería igual de penoso

De momento a quien he visto un desprecio absoluto por la vida y las personas es al bando que no quiero llamar nazi, porque no creo que realmente ni esos llegaran a ser tan hijos de puta

Así que puedes chupármela payaso de mierda


----------



## midelburgo (15 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Pongo distintas versiones para contrastar:
> 
> De todas formas a Strelkov le tenemos calado desde hace años, es uno de esos amargados catastrofistas que todo le parece mal y que todo va mal. Al principio dudábamos de si se trataba de astucia para disimular y engañar al enemigo, con el tiempo hemos visto que es así y que posiblemente esté un poco tarado por sus experiencias guerreras y resentido por su caída en desgracia.
> 
> ...



Suena como la etapa final de la primera guerra mundial, en el verano de 1918. Los aliados atacaban continua y sucesivamente en diferentes sitios, para que las reservas alemanas no pudieran llegar a tapar brechas. Al final no habia reservas y cada vez que atacaban rompian el frente.


----------



## Arraki (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fauna iberica (15 Mar 2022)

parcifal dijo:


> Si es verdad, con eso sí que se puede liar muy pero que muy parda...



Esto es un punto de inflexión, si se cumple, los EEUU están acabados, ya lo he dicho, tendrán que invadir Arabia Saudí, no les va a quedar otra.


----------



## [IΞI] (15 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Lo de darlo por muerto podría ser una forma de “ocultar” su presencia para que pueda moverse con más libertad



Jajajajaja es el nuevo fantasma de Kiev xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## mazuste (15 Mar 2022)

Viendo el desarrollo de los acontecimientos, se ve bastante posible que la inminente victoria de Rusia
contra EEUU (Ucrania mediante) confirme claramente el declive del Imperio USAno. La desdolarización,
que como estamos observando no hace más que acelerarse, y los oligarcas rusos que le piden a Putin 
que detenga la guerra y que las cosas vuelvan a ser como antes (El oligarca del nikel y el mas rico de Rusia,
Potanin, se declaró en contra de la confiscación de activos extranjeros por parte de Rusia bajo el argumento 
de que se volvería a 1917). MMe queda la duda de si Putin es un líder de transición y que su legado bifurque;
hacía una vuelta a Yeltsin o bien una resovietización de Rusia, que implicaría, básicamente, que la economía
rusa vuelva al punto donde se detuvo tras el fracaso de la Perestroika.
Tiempos interesantes, ciertamente.


----------



## Gonzalor (15 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Jajajajaja es el nuevo fantasma de Kiev xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD



Hombre, un poco fantasma ya era de antes, que eso de “voy a matar 60 rusos al día”...


----------



## delhierro (15 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Según los informes, las fuerzas rusas fueron vistas huyendo del área cerca del aeropuerto de Kherson #Kherson #Ukraine #UkraineRussiaWar



¿ como cuando ayer habian roto el cerco a Mariupol ? Me da que tambien es FALSO.


----------



## Dylan Leary (15 Mar 2022)

Another proof of the genocide in Mariupol

The invaders shot at an elderly man from a tank.


----------



## Bubi (15 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Gracias a Putin, Rusia es una nación apestada ... Gran trabajo, Vladimiro
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 985016



estamos en el siglo XXI

el odio a a los rusos es hasta que a los milenials se les acaben los memes y haya otro tema pandemia/guerra/brexit/fraudeelectoral/yihadista de moda

es lo que tiene este siglo


toooodo se magnifica y se hace a lo bestia pero a la que se pasa de moda ... deja de importar

¿alguien se acuerda de siria? de que hay talibanes en el poder? de la pandemia que causaba terror y desapareció de repente? de yugoslavia ni hablamos que el 2001 fue otra era muy muy lejana cuando el kosovo y los serbios comían niños bosnios y albanos según la tele... fíjate si se acuerdan poco que dicen que esta es la primera guerra en Europa desde el 45, vale que la geografía de los milenials es limitada y no sitúen Georgia en Europa (ni en ningún mapa y si les dices que los checheno son tipos rubios o pelirrojos la mayoría y son europeos ya les explota la cabeza) pero Yugoslavia me da que siempre se ha sabido que estaba en Europa

la gente se olvidará de los niños ucranianos cuando dejen de salir en la tele, o sea a la que acabe la invasión que puede durar un par de meses entre pitos y flautas y para septiembre tema nuevo y entonces disimuladamente los rusos irán volviendo a todas partes

en el este e Europa durará mucho pero en la Europa occidental todo aburre con el tiempo


----------



## midelburgo (15 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Yo creia que la convencion de la Haya prohibia estas cosas. Ucrania puede que no haya firmado nada, sobre todo porque segun la ONU, igual ni existe.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Borroqueta (15 Mar 2022)

-1

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">One of founders of Azov died today in Mariupol <a href="https://t.co/P6wEApVNQp">pic.twitter.com/P6wEApVNQp</a></p>&mdash; ZOKA (@200_zoka) <a href="">March 15, 2022</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Salamandra (15 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Esto es un punto de inflexión, si se cumple, los EEUU están acabados, ya lo he dicho, tendrán que invadir Arabia Saudí, no les va a quedar otra.



Si es la guerra, empieza en Ucrania. Nadie ha instigado tanto ni es tan carismático en este aspecto como Putin. Sin Putin hay respiro, con Putin no hay respiro para el petrodolar.

Sería el ejemplo de si se puede. Ese es el problema para nosotros. Recemos para que le vaya muy bien a Putin estos días... sobre todo por nosotros, aunque no sea por nadie más.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## hartman (15 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



rusos= no vacunados.


----------



## delhierro (15 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> The invaders shot at an elderly man from a tank.



Joder que vista, ¿ sabes la edad ? No me jodas hombre. Yo no distingo ni el tipo de tanque, y menos aún llevando los dos ejercitos tanques iguales de que bando es.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (15 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *El ejército italiano emitió una orden para que sus unidades territoriales impulsen el entrenamiento "orientado a la guerra" en referencia a los eventos internacionales "conocidos",* informa Lorenzo Tondo.
> 
> La orden, publicada en una nota con fecha del 9 de marzo, también cita la "necesidad de mantener los más altos niveles de eficiencia de todos los vehículos rastreados, helicópteros y sistemas de artillería".
> 
> El ejército dijo que la nota estaba destinada solo para uso interno, informó la agencia de noticias italiana Ansa.




*Dragui va como un tiro para convertir su pais en mierda, los ha vacuñado, arruinado, encerrado, humillado...y ahora si se descuidan los mete en una guerra.*


----------



## PutoNWO (15 Mar 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Venga, ánimo, ya os queda poco para ganar la guerra en las redes sociales. Pero la Guerra de verdad me temo que lo lleváis chungo.
> Pregunta: eso de capturar soldados enemigos y forzarles a hacer propaganda... ¿no va contra las convenciones de guerra?



Date cuenta, no tienen ni retweet esas publicaciones. Son solamente pajas para nazis la realidad ni la decimos ya. Todos la saben


----------



## kelden (15 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Ya hay varios prorrusos en Ucrania que han dejado de serlo por invadir más allá del Dombass. Que les han invadido, les han matado al vecino que a lo mejor era prorruso y un misil ruso de esos que lanzan contra la población cayó en su pueblo de mayoría prorrusa. Más de uno habrá visto que esta invasión es excesiva e innecesaria.




No se .... por esa regla de tres todos los rusos que quedaron bajo dominio nazi al principio de la invasión de 1941, se debieron mosquear bastante con los bombazos que les caian cuando empezó el contraataque.

De todas formas es asombroso ver como conoceis los pensamientos de los rusos que quedaban en Ucrania ....   Qué coño sabreis vosotros lo que están pensando ahora? Yo no tengo ni puta idea .... No se si estaban esperando esto como un mal necesario para librarse de los ukronazis y poder vivir tranquilos o, por el contrario, están echando pestes de Putin. No tengo ni puta idea. Supongo que habrá de todo.


----------



## BHAN83 (15 Mar 2022)

__





HayUntamientos Españoles piden "Agua potable" para enviar a Ucrania


Al final de "alimentos no perecederos" se puede leer "Agua potable". Ojo no es un caso aislado, he visto otros carteles similares de otros lugares pidiendo agua tambien. Este simplemente es el primer ejemplo que he visto a buscar en google. Algo raro hay en todo esto, o simplemente son...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Fauna iberica (15 Mar 2022)

Al imperio no le crecen los enanos, no, ya le crecen hasta sus socios mas mafiosos.
Sancionarán a Arabia Saudí, la invadirán, preparen palomitas, si no dan marcha atrás, se avecina una buena.


----------



## pepetemete (15 Mar 2022)

Happy Mask Salesman dijo:


> Vaya, vaya parece que los psicopatas os las dais de machotes bombardeando abuelas y niños en sus casas, pero cuando os dan matarile todo cambia
> 
> A ver que opinas de estos...
> 
> ...



Fuente: The Sun       a cagar por ahí hombre


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

__





LOLOLO: El lider checheno Ramzan Kadyrov se ofrece a entrenar al AFEMINADO " ELONA " para que apreda para la pelea con PUTIN. Elon responde


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/lololo-el-lider-checheno-ramzan-kadyrov-se-ofrece-a-entrenar-al-afeminado-elona-para-que-apreda-para-la-pelea-con-putin-elon-responde.1725889/#post-39706114




www.burbuja.info



























​


----------



## mazuste (15 Mar 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> El rey está desnudo. Espero que la caída sea muy dolorosa. Hay muuucha gente esperando verles caer para despedazarlos. Como diría el HDLGP de Kissinger: espero que anglosión sea balcanizada, por el bien de la comunidad internacional. Espero vivir lo suficiente para verlo.



Lo va a pasar peor Europa, porque será la primera en caer. 
EEUU se replegará hacía la costa oeste y mirará hacía el Pacifico
en su última oportunidad de mantener su hegemonia.


----------



## Gonzalor (15 Mar 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, que la saquen del grifo, que hay un montón.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Guanotopía (15 Mar 2022)

Llevamos unos años que cada día es una nueva sorpresa que oscurece más nuestro futuro.









Este es el sistema de reconocimiento facial ucraniano para identificar a los soldados rusos


Ucrania está haciendo frente como puede a la invasión rusa. Los ucranianos están aceptando de buen grado toda la ayuda humanitaria, armamentística y tecnológica que




www.mundodeportivo.com


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Mar 2022)

Parte de Guerra 20:00h 15-3-2022:

Frente Este, avanzado día tras día, sievieredonetsk será asediada o está siendo asediada. Poco a poco se cierra bolsa que acabará englobando a kramatorsk.





Frente Norte.

Kiev ya no tiene salida hacia el norte.
Los ejércitos rusos van descendiendo por ambas orillas aún alejadas de la ciudad.

En el norte de kiev parece que empezará la batalla por la presa que puede suponer un peligro si sufre daños estructurales. Antes en el margen izquierdo de la presa Vishgorod será escenario de cruentas batallas por impedir el paso hacia la presa.


----------



## Elimina (15 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Así se fanatiza una sociedad


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

Mr. Deeds


Another dumbass mercenary... "Don't come here. I didn't have enough sense to work it out for myself while I was across the Atlantic"




anonup.com


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (15 Mar 2022)

La curva de tipos se aplana en EEUU: de 3 a 30 años casi ofrecen lo mismo


La curva de tipos de interés en Estados Unidos ha vuelto a aplanarse, tanto, que los rendimientos de los bonos, desde los 3 hasta los 30 años, se mueven estos días casi a la par.



www.eleconomista.es




*La curva de tipos se aplana en EEUU: de 3 a 30 años casi ofrecen lo mismo*

Está avisando de la posibilidad de que la economía entre en estanflación

La curva de tipos de interés en Estados Unidos ha vuelto a aplanarse, tanto, que los rendimientos de los bonos, desde los 3 hasta los 30 años, se mueven estos días casi a la par.

Una de las referencias que se suele tener en cuenta para considerar que la curva se ha aplanado, o incluso invertido, como ocurrió en 2019, es la que compara el bono con vencimiento a 2 años con el de 10 años, y esta sigue dando señales preocupantes para los mercados.
El diferencial se ha estrechado hasta los 30 puntos básicos, un nivel que no se veía desde 2020, y en las últimas semanas ha llegado a moverse en el entorno de los 20 puntos básicos. Es una mala señal, ya que, históricamente, cuando el interés a 2 años ha superado el que ofrece el bono de 10 años, la recesión ha llegado en un plazo de dos años desde ese momento. No es algo infalible, pero en las últimas 8 recesiones la curva se ha invertido meses antes de que estas llegaran, funcionando como un oráculo que ha servido para predecir que se acercaban tiempos difíciles para la economía.

Lo que la curva indica, usando como ejemplo el diferencial entre el bono a 2 y el de 10 años, es que el mercado descuenta que los tipos de interés que fija un banco central estarán más altos en 2 años, frente a los 10, por lo que anticipa un recorte de tipos en algún momento después de los próximos 2 años. En 2019, curiosamente, la curva se volvió a invertir, y pocos meses después llegó la crisis del Covid-19, con una recesión mundial.

Ahora, el aplanamiento de la curva se está produciendo en un momento en el que cada vez más analistas avisan del peligro de entrar en una nueva recesión, y en esta ocasión combinada con una situación de inflación muy alta, por lo que se está avisando de la posibilidad de que la economía entre en una nueva fase: la de la estanflación.
Los bancos centrales tienen un papel principal en este contexto: deben subir tipos para luchar contra la inflación, pero arriesgándose a enfriar el crecimiento económico, o evitar endurecer sus políticas, con el riesgo de cronificar la inflación. Y han elegido la primera opción. Mañana se reúne la Reserva Federal estadounidense, con el mercado y los analistas descontando la primera subida de tipos en EEUU en 39 meses.

*Los analistas avisan*

Que la curva se haya aplanado es una señal de alarma ante una posible inversión en no demasiado tiempo. No son pocos los analistas que llevan meses avisando de que esta situación estaba volviendo a ocurrir, y ya en octubre algunos avisaban del peligro de que la curva se invirtiese.
Las ventas de bonos que se están produciendo en los últimos meses han incrementado las rentabilidades, en general, pero es la parte corta de la curva (la de los vencimientos más cercanos) la que ha empezado a recoger antes el aumento de los intereses.
Desde Ned Davis Research avisan de que "en el pasado, los tres grandes factores que han generado una recesión en EEUU son la inversión de la curva, un shock de materias primas o la Fed endureciendo sus políticas", señalan, y recuerdan cómo, en este momento "existe la posibilidad de que se produzcan los tres factores al mismo tiempo".

@Erio-Eleuterio


----------



## Bartleby (15 Mar 2022)

Mediático y francotirador es un oxímoron. Toma. A la gente por tonta. Este tipo es probable que no exista. Si queremos hacer propaganda, hay que currarselo más









Wali, el letal francotirador canadiense que ahora lucha en Ucrania


Este mediático francotirador, que ya ha luchado en Afganistán o Irak, se encuentra ahora en Ucrania para combatir a las tropas rusas.




amp-lasexta-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (15 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Lo va a pasar peor Europa, porque será la primera en caer.
> EEUU se replegará hacía la costa oeste y mirará hacía el Pacifico
> en su última oportunidad de mantener su hegemonia.



Por eso Europa debería haber girado hacia Eurasia, llegar a un pacto de respeto y comercio con Rusia y no haber seguido las órdenes de USA.

Ahora nos mandarán a la prehistoria.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (15 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Mediático y francotirador es un oxímoron. Toma. A la gente por tonta. Este tipo es probable que no exista. Si queremos hacer propaganda, hay que currarselo más
> 
> 
> 
> ...



También debe ser un superfrancotirador inmune a los misiles.


----------



## Dylan Leary (15 Mar 2022)

Another video of the killing of a civilian by pig dogs near Kiev

No weapons, hands up. Russian invaders kill a civilian near Kiev on March 7. A video that the Ukrainian military gave to German journalists.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (15 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> El adiós al dólar acelera su andadura, una grave noticia para los Estados Unidos
> 
> *Arabia Saudí está en conversaciones para fijar el precio de sus ventas de petróleo a China en yuanes – Fuentes – WSJ*
> 17:41 || 15/03/2022



Como eso sea verdad vamos a ver tipos de interés FED de dos dígitos.
Palomitas que es gerundio...


----------



## Marchamaliano (15 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Claro, la OTAN solo estaba en Ucrania entrenando a los ukros en operativos especiales, creando bases de entrenamiento y metiendo armas y mercenarios estos últimos tiempos, solo para entablar amistad con Rusia. Igual que las declaraciones de Zelensky sobre su futurible entrada en la OTAN (con líderes de otros países a la escucha que nunca le desdecían), y también que iba a crear armamento nuclear en Ucrania, por no hablar de la gran ofensiva que estaba ya preparada en el Este lista para un ataque masivo, todo eso era para hacer buenas migas con Rusia...



Y los laboratorios de investigación biológica gusana.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Mar 2022)

Nucleares, informes diario de la OIEA, resumen con enlace:

"....chernovil: Desde las 16:45 CET del 14 de marzo, esta línea ha estado proporcionando toda la energía necesaria a la central nuclear y los generadores diésel se han apagado, según ha informado hoy la autoridad reguladora de Ucrania. También está suministrando electricidad a la cercana ciudad de Slavutich. No está claro si será posible reparar la segunda línea eléctrica de alto voltaje, agregó el regulador. ..

....... En la ciudad nororiental de Kharkiv, los bombardeos en el área obligaron al personal a abandonar temporalmente una nueva instalación de investigación nuclear que había sido atacada anteriormente, dijo el regulador, y agregó que luego regresaron y restauraron los suministros de energía a los sistemas de seguridad. La instalación se utiliza para la investigación y el desarrollo y la producción de radioisótopos para aplicaciones médicas e industriales. Debido a que su material nuclear es subcrítico y el inventario de material radiactivo es muy bajo, el OIEA ha evaluado que los daños denunciados no habrían tenido ninguna consecuencia radiológica. ...

..... obre el estado de las cuatro plantas de energía nuclear operativas de Ucrania, el regulador dijo que ocho de los 15 reactores del país seguían funcionando, incluidos dos en la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya, tres en Rivne, uno en Khmelnytskyy y dos en el sur de Ucrania. Los niveles de radiación en todas las centrales nucleares están en el rango normal, dijo...."





__





Update 22 – IAEA Director General Statement on Situation in Ukraine | IAEA







www.iaea.org


----------



## Fígaro (15 Mar 2022)

No


Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Pero si los CM otaneros y mass mierda lleváis desde el día 1, diciendo que Putin ya había perdido la Guerra. ¿Cómo así que habéis cambiado el discurso? Lol.



No seré yo.

Menudo mérito ocupar parte de Ucrania. Rodeada de la segunda potencia militar del mundo, con su líder amenazando al Mundo con el Holocausto Nuclear desde el minuto 1.


Yo lo tenia muy claro, soy realista.

Ahora, que van a ser las dos provincias más caras de la Historia para Rusia, también te lo digo.

No se va a olvidar tan rápido el asunto como queréis.

Ostracismo a Rusia va a durar muuuchos años, y la asfixia económica.

Hay tantos intereses en que Rusia se debilite...armas, energía, geopolítica...ni os lo imagináis.

A joderse, hijos de puta, que se lo hubiera pensado el hastuto hagedrecista.


----------



## Marchamaliano (15 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Qué manera de llorar los norteamericanos



Van a montar unas manadas de lobos en el atlántico con los del azov?


----------



## NPI (15 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Es tan lamentable que subas vídeos de confesiones de tipos con signos hasta de haber sido torturados que espero que no seas ni consciente, y sea más por retraso mental que por hijodeputismo
> 
> Ignore



Sus amiguitos actuaban de igual forma en el hilo de Siria.


----------



## Expected (15 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Como eso sea verdad vamos a ver tipos de interés FED de dos dígitos.
> Palomitas que es gerundio...



Por qué creéis que viene Biden a Europa y la OTAN PIDE una reunión de emergencia....Poderoso caballero es don dinero


----------



## kelden (15 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Según los informes, las fuerzas rusas fueron vistas huyendo del área cerca del aeropuerto de Kherson #Kherson #Ukraine #UkraineRussiaWar



Veis la cara que se les queda a unos tios cuando les caen media docena de misiles encima? Estás viendo muchos videos ahora de los de la base esa. Pues bueno a los ukros que viven ahora escondidos debajo de las piedras para que no los reviente un bombazo se les queda la misma cara cuando les pasa el avión por encima y les deja el regalo o cuando les cae el calibrazo del cielo. La diferencia es que estos no pueden escaparse ni rendirse porque les pegan un tiro o los encadenan a un arbol para que mueran de frío. Tu crees que esos pobrecicos están en situación de hacer huir a alguien?


----------



## Marchamaliano (15 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Hay tantos intereses en que Rusia se debilite...armas, energía, geopolítica...ni os lo imagináis.



Mira ahi has dicho la verdad, de eso iba todo esto. De reventar rusia para saquearla para los amos del dinero.


----------



## ferrys (15 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Mediático y francotirador es un oxímoron. Toma. A la gente por tonta. Este tipo es probable que no exista. Si queremos hacer propaganda, hay que currarselo más
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Igual de real que el fantasma de Kiev. O la francotiradora Marianne.
Mientras los borregos sigan tragando..............


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (15 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> No
> 
> No seré yo.
> 
> ...



Van a ser la provincia nº ... de China


----------



## Bubi (15 Mar 2022)

hartman dijo:


> rusos= no vacunados.



los checos son buena gente

combatieron a los nazis como jabatos

eso si cuando los nazis, preguntaron si querían entregar sus gitanos los entregaron prácticamente todos (con los gitanos los nazis dejaban a cada pañis ocupado la búsqueda y la detención de la población) , por eso casi no quedan gitanos en la republica checa, fueron casi aniquilados, en tanto la Rumanía o Hungria teoricamente pronazis los protegieron y se salvaron la gran mayoría,


----------



## Salamandra (15 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Lo va a pasar peor Europa, porque será la primera en caer.
> EEUU se replegará hacía la costa oeste y mirará hacía el Pacifico
> en su última oportunidad de mantener su hegemonia.



Ya nos descontaron para eso está la nueva alianza con Gran Bretaña, Australia etc.

Lo más divertido es que hemos pagado la coima y no nos van a defender. Europa cae, se repliega EEUU con sus anglos, parte del mundo pierde el miedo a EEUUU que ahora tiene menos amigos y es menos ricos... los europeos a la miseria. Por idiotas.

El declive del dólar es imparable igualmente. Pero nadie va a olvidar los ramalazos nacis de Europa pobre. Pero si hemos superado a EEUU en censura y en insultos a las personas por su procedencia (rusos)


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Veis la cara que se les queda a unos tios cuando les caen media docena de misiles encima? Estás viendo muchos videos ahora de los de la base esa. Pues bueno a los ukros que viven ahora escondidos debajo de las piedras para que no los reviente un bombazo se les queda la misma cara cuando les pasa el avión por encima y les deja el regalo o cuando les cae el calibrazo del cielo. La diferencia es que estos no pueden escaparse ni rendirse porque les pegan un tiro o los encadenan a un arbol para que mueran de frío. Tu crees que esos pobrecicos están en situación de hacer huir a alguien?



Es una lastima que esten en esa situacion. Pero la labor de "hacerlos huir" deberia de recaer sobre los militares, no sobre los que viven escondidos, que bastante tienen con lo que tienen. No puedo garantizarte al 100% que lo que digan los dos tuiteros sea verdad. Pero tampoco seria la primera vez que los rusos tienen que huir.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (15 Mar 2022)

*Polonia dice que Ucrania necesita fuerzas de paz de la OTAN*

Polonia ve la necesidad de una misión de mantenimiento de la paz de la OTAN en Ucrania, dijo el viceprimer ministro Jaroslaw Kaczynski el martes por la noche en Kiev. “Esta misión no puede ser indefensa”, dijo. “Debe luchar por la ayuda humanitaria y de paz en Ucrania”. 

Kaczynski habló en una sesión informativa junto con los primeros ministros checo y esloveno, luego de que mantuvieran conversaciones con el presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelenskiy, convirtiéndose en los primeros líderes extranjeros en visitar la capital sitiada desde que comenzó la guerra hace casi tres semanas.


----------



## JAGGER (15 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Van a la guerra a defender a niñas asesinadas cómo está en dombas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Defienden niñas asesinadas?
El nivel de los fanputin es alucinante.


----------



## pepetemete (15 Mar 2022)

Borroqueta dijo:


> -1
> 
> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">One of founders of Azov died today in Mariupol <a href="https://t.co/P6wEApVNQp">pic.twitter.com/P6wEApVNQp</a></p>&mdash; ZOKA (@200_zoka) <a href="">March 15, 2022</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>



Siempre se van los mejores  
A mamarla un hijo puta menos en el planeta.
A los que apoyáis al ejército ucraniano que sepáis que sois unos putos mierdas.
Los que seguís pensando que los rusos están flaqueando, dudando o retrocediendo, simplemente o sois trolls o no tenéis ni puta idea de qué va esto.
Por ahora, lo del blitzkrieg o invasión rápida o de un par de semanas solo existe en la cabeza de cuatro pajilleros comedoritos con menos cerebro que una puta cerilla.
Lo de que los rusos se quedan sin gasolina o que saquean tiendas solo puede circular de retrasado mental a retrasado mental ...
Luego, cuando casi estáis a punto de invadir Leningrado con el Wali y los brasileños gordos de la harina callofdutieros , resulto que los rusos os meten 30 pepinazos y os mandan por trocitos a vuestras putas cuevas.

Lo dicho, en el mejor de los casos sois IGNORANTES de la vida, y en el peor sois trolls hijos de puta y os vais al puto ignore.

Que asco y que pereza compartir un hilo con tanto retrasado mental.


----------



## ferrys (15 Mar 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Por qué creéis que viene Biden a Europa y la OTAN PIDE una reunión de emergencia....Poderoso caballero es don dinero



Por que se va todo a la mierda. Europa son los únicos que medio siguen a los globalistas. El mundo se está riendo de ellos. No hace falta nada mas que ver al sr. Biden. Todo es un espectaculo. Una cosa es que quieran llevar a la ruina a las naciones europeas, otra el tinglado que han montado


----------



## Artedi (15 Mar 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Son informes contradictorios: el primero afirma de manera triunfalista que se está deshaciendo el frente ucraniano, y el segundo (más realista) dice que no hay movimientos más allá de que se sigue bombardeando Donestk.
> 
> Yo ante la pasividad de Rusia en este frente, mucho me huelo que Putin los va a usar como moneda de cambio en las negociaciones. Estos se van a ir de vuelta a Kiev de rositas.



Una vez reconocidas las repúblicas la única posibilidad de cesión de Putin sería una unión federal de las mismas con las otras de Ucrania, en condiciones de práctica independencia pero salvando los ucranianos la cara. Retroceder a lo bestia no puede, ya ha ido demasiado lejos; como mucho puede pastelear un poco.


----------



## Dylan Leary (15 Mar 2022)

Units of the #Airborne Assault Troops of the Ukrainian Armed Forces during the counter-offensive battle in the Lugansk region destroyed the positions of the Russian-fascist invaders

T-72 tanks with barbecues (which, according to the Russians, can protect against Javelins ), armored and automotive vehicles were turned into scrap metal.
And Putin's misguided soldiers were sent to Kobzon's concert.
Glory to DShV! Glory to Ukraine!


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Monarquía Bananera (15 Mar 2022)

Inteligencia y británica todo junto es un oxímoron.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (15 Mar 2022)

Borroqueta dijo:


> -1
> 
> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">One of founders of Azov died today in Mariupol <a href="https://t.co/P6wEApVNQp">pic.twitter.com/P6wEApVNQp</a></p>&mdash; ZOKA (@200_zoka) <a href="">March 15, 2022</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>



Un Mesías menos...  

Pero este es de segunda fila.


----------



## kelden (15 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Es una lastima que esten en esa situacion. Pero la labor de "hacerlos huir" deberia de recaer sobre los militares, no sobre los que viven escondidos, que bastante tienen con lo que tienen. No puedo garantizarte al 100% que lo que digan los dos tuiteros sea verdad. Pero tampoco seria la primera vez que los rusos tienen que huir.




No, no .... no me refiero a civiles. Los que viven como las lagartijas entre las rendijas son los militares ukros. Solo asoman la cabeza de vez en cuando para ver si le dan de lejos a algo y luego otra vez adentro. Eso si hay suerte y no les contestan.

Esta guerra desde hace 10 días es un tiro al pato. No hay color. Alguna emboscada podrán montar los ukros pero no tienen ninguna capacidad operativa. Solo alargan la agonía escondidos en las ciudades con sus escudos humanos.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (15 Mar 2022)

El viceprimer ministro polaco Kaczynski después de la reunión con el presidente de Ucrania @ZelenskyyUa en Kiev: se necesita una misión de paz de la OTAN o una alianza más amplia que opere en Ucrania; esta misión no puede estar indefensa


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (15 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> La curva de tipos se aplana en EEUU: de 3 a 30 años casi ofrecen lo mismo
> 
> 
> La curva de tipos de interés en Estados Unidos ha vuelto a aplanarse, tanto, que los rendimientos de los bonos, desde los 3 hasta los 30 años, se mueven estos días casi a la par.
> ...



Una matización. Un escenario de recesión + inflación elevada responde a "reduflacion" que es paso más allá de la estanflación.

De la estanflación se conoce más bien poco, pero es que de reduflacion creo que sería el primer caso documentado.


----------



## Marchamaliano (15 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Units of the #Airborne Assault Troops of the Ukrainian Armed Forces during the counter-offensive battle in the Lugansk region destroyed the positions of the Russian-fascist invaders



Coño ahora los fascistas son los rusos, joderos los del azov que ahora no sois los fachas.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No, no .... no me refiero a civiles. Los que viven como las lagartijas entre las rendijas son los militares ukros. Solo asoman la cabeza de vez en cuando para ver si le dan de lejos a algo y luego otra vez adentro. Eso si hay suerte y no les contestan.
> 
> Esta guerra desde hace 10 días es un tiro al pato. No hay color. Alguna emboscada podrán montar los ukros pero no tienen ninguna capacidad operativa. Solo alargan la agonía.



Es probable, pero nunca se sabe. Veremos. No está siendo una guerra cómoda para Rusia


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (15 Mar 2022)

PM de Polonia 
@morawieckim
en #Kyiv después de conversaciones con 
@ZelenskyyUa

@Denys_Shmyhal
: La UE debe otorgar a Ucrania el estatus de candidato lo antes posible, debe obtener armas defensivas


----------



## Dylan Leary (15 Mar 2022)

Russian rap artist Oxxxymiron held a charity concert "Russians Against War" in Istanbul

He urged his fans to include critical thinking regarding the events in Ukraine: “I want to ask you to drop the possibility of alternative points of view into your brain. Even propaganda statistics say that 30 million are against this war in total. Now imagine how many people are against the war.”


----------



## parcifal (15 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Esto es un punto de inflexión, si se cumple, los EEUU están acabados, ya lo he dicho, tendrán que invadir Arabia Saudí, no les va a quedar otra.



He abierto hilo sobre el tema para no ensuciar este.
The end is near. Arabia Saudita considera aceptar yuanes en lugar de petrodólares.


----------



## JAGGER (15 Mar 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Pregunta: eso de capturar soldados enemigos y forzarles a hacer propaganda... ¿no va contra las convenciones de guerra?



Guerra?
Rusia es un país terrorista. Invadir una nación soberana violando el derecho internacional no es una guerra.
Innorante.


----------



## Salamandra (15 Mar 2022)

Yo no sé si reirme o llorar a mares por el hambre que vamos a pasar:









Champán, perlas, caviar o palos de golf: la UE capa la venta de productos de lujo a Rusia


Tras un mes de discusiones, y tras pulir las reticencias de algunos de los principales exportadores comunitarios, la UE ha dado forma este martes a la cuarta ronda de sanciones...




www.elmundo.es





*Champán, perlas, caviar o palos de golf: la UE capa la venta de productos de lujo a Rusia*


----------



## manodura79 (15 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



"Seguimiento exhaustivo... de tuits... Muy buena fuente.


----------



## pepetemete (15 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> PM de Polonia
> @morawieckim
> en #Kyiv después de conversaciones con
> @ZelenskyyUa
> ...



Menuda banda de ·"demócratas", calculad los sueldos que pagamos a estos hijos de la grandísima puta por hacer de marionetas en contra de nuestros propios intereses.


----------



## Focus in (15 Mar 2022)

Wagner, los mercenarios de Putin


Opacidad, delincuencia e impunidad. Así se podría definir al grupo Wagner, un ejército privado de m...




www.documaniatv.com


----------



## kelden (15 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> *Es probable, pero nunca se sabe.* Veremos. No está siendo una guerra cómoda para Rusia



Claro que se sabe. Y ellos sabrán porqué han elegido luchar así pudiendo haber mandao a los ukros al siglo XVII con un par de meses de bombardeo y ablandamiento previo a la invasión.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (15 Mar 2022)

Hace dos semanas se anunciaba la toma inmediata de Kiev, y hoy se presentan tres presidentes de tres países europeas en la capital a hablar con Zelenski, ese que se nos decía hace una semana se había largado a Polonia y abandonado a su pueblo. Se están meando en la puta cara de Putin, a lo mejor el botox que tiene metido le hace pensar que es agua.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Michael_Knight (15 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



Imposible, si han dicho los ejpertos anal-istas de Burbuja que Zelenski estaba en las Bahamas y los vídeos que mandaba eran un croma


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Mar 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> "Seguimiento exhaustivo... de tuits... Muy buena fuente.




No es que Oryx sean "tuits" es que tienen Twitter. Sería decir como que Elon Musk es un tweet.

Attack On Europe: Documenting Equipment Losses During The 2022 Russian Invasion Of Ukraine - Oryx (oryxspioenkop.com) 

Este artículo suyo lo lleva Milzer

Stijn Mitzer - Biography | Helion & Company | Military History Books 


_Stijn Mitzer es un analista de conflictos especializado en armamento moderno y tácticas militares, especialmente en relación con zonas de guerra activas y puntos calientes militares. Su amplia experiencia en la cobertura de los conflictos actuales ha dado como resultado un profundo conocimiento de las tendencias actualmente relevantes en la guerra, así como una clara percepción de la situación militar en prácticamente cualquier país. Después de haber trabajado para sitios web de inteligencia de código abierto como Janes, Bellingcat y NK News, dirige el sitio web de análisis independiente www.oryxspioenkop.com con su coautor Joost Oliemans, y es autor de The Armed Forces of North Korea: On the Path of Songun._


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Mar 2022)

*Crucero nuclear pesado "Pedro el Grande" avanzó al sitio de ejercicios de la OTAN a gran escala

La etapa naval de las maniobras militares del bloque “amante de la paz” de la OTAN Cold Response 2022 tendrá lugar frente a las costas de Noruega bajo la supervisión de la Armada rusa. El 14 de marzo, el crucero pesado de misiles de propulsión nuclear Pedro el Grande (TARK, proyecto 1144.2) y el gran barco antisubmarino Severomorsk (BPK, proyecto 1155) de la Flota del Norte salieron al encuentro de la agrupación de la Armada de la Alianza. Esto lo informan los recursos de monitoreo que monitorean la situación en el mar y en el cielo, en referencia a los datos del reconocimiento aéreo noruego. 

El video a continuación muestra un escuadrón de la OTAN esperando el acercamiento de los barcos rusos. Se espera que en el período del 15 al 17 de marzo, las fuerzas de la Armada rusa realicen una serie de actividades de entrenamiento de combate con el uso práctico de misiles y armas de artillería cerca del sitio de ejercicios a gran escala de los barcos de la Alianza. 

*

Cabe señalar que las maniobras Cold Response 2022 a gran escala de la OTAN se llevarán a cabo del 10 al 23 de marzo tanto en el mar como en tierra. Involucran a 30.000 militares de 27 países, incluidos Suecia y Finlandia, que no son miembros del bloque: 14.000 fuerzas terrestres, 8.000 marinas y 8.000 aviación. 50 barcos y 220 aviones involucrados.

Se sabe que en la parte naval de los ejercicios deben participar: el portaaviones HMS Prince of Wales, el helicóptero de desembarco HMS Albion, los destructores HMS Defender y HMS Diamond de la Armada británica; portaaviones ITS Giuseppe Garibaldi de la Marina italiana; buque de asalto anfibio (portahelicópteros) FS Dixmude de la Armada francesa; el buque de asalto anfibio HNLMS Johan de Witt y la fragata HNLMS Van Amstel de la Marina de los Países Bajos; el buque de abastecimiento FGS Berlin y la corbeta FGS Erfurt de la Armada Alemana; la fragata HDMS Peter Willemoes de la Marina danesa, el destructor USS Forrest Sherman de la Marina de los EE. UU. y otros barcos


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (15 Mar 2022)

Ojo a la diversidad de razas y culturas.


----------



## Marchamaliano (15 Mar 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> Wagner, los mercenarios de Putin
> 
> 
> Opacidad, delincuencia e impunidad. Así se podría definir al grupo Wagner, un ejército privado de m...
> ...



Pues el jefe del Wagner es ucraniano a todo esto. Lo mismo es que hay muchos ucranianos que se sienten rusos no?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Mar 2022)

Habrá batalla o hay ya...mañana sabremos:

00:27 Están tratando de transferir de forma encubierta el equipo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania desde Nikolaev hacia Kherson. Las luces se apagaron en el camino. Las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas se preparan para destruir las columnas en el cruce. Comienza la cacería libre.


----------



## Gotthard (15 Mar 2022)

Yo no llego en mi planteamiento al detalle que tu llegas, aunque son razonables.

Para mi si te metes en un campo de batalla te puedes llevar un tiro, seas civil o militar y por fuego amigo o enemigo. Si era un civil, esa persona estaba en el sitio equivocado en el momento equivocado. Esta claro que un carrista, ruso o ucraniano ante la duda de cuales son las intenciones de ese señor lo mejor es primero disparar y luego preguntar.


----------



## JAGGER (15 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jajajaja.


----------



## torque_200bc (15 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Polonia dice que Ucrania necesita fuerzas de paz de la OTAN*
> 
> Polonia ve la necesidad de una misión de mantenimiento de la paz de la OTAN en Ucrania, dijo el viceprimer ministro Jaroslaw Kaczynski el martes por la noche en Kiev. “Esta misión no puede ser indefensa”, dijo. “Debe luchar por la ayuda humanitaria y de paz en Ucrania”.
> 
> Kaczynski habló en una sesión informativa junto con los primeros ministros checo y esloveno, luego de que mantuvieran conversaciones con el presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelenskiy, convirtiéndose en los primeros líderes extranjeros en visitar la capital sitiada desde que comenzó la guerra hace casi tres semanas.



Los polacos no ven la hora de reclamar Lvov para la madre patria.


----------



## SkullandPhones (15 Mar 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> canadian has left the server



Ñoño de lo mejores p a ñ p


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Marchamaliano (15 Mar 2022)

LaHistoriaSeRepite dijo:


> Hace dos semanas se anunciaba la toma inmediata de Kiev, y hoy se presentan tres presidentes de tres países europeas en la capital a hablar con Zelenski, ese que se nos decía hace una semana se había largado a Polonia y abandonado a su pueblo. Se están meando en la puta cara de Putin, a lo mejor el botox que tiene metido le hace pensar que es agua.



Si, se han reunido en Kiev por los cojones.


----------



## mazuste (15 Mar 2022)

Era una patraña. se han reunido en Varsovia. Eso he leido.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

​ 
 ​
xlm​350​294​49​34762​gematria of god​350​726​121​29265​storm​350​510​85​12340​god of gemartia​350​726​121​10373​starlink​350​624​104​​













IAM 8:13


AnonUp.com Patriot Platform. \'If not us, who? If not now, when?\'




anonup.com




 ​
qanon restore america7401266211
 

general michael flynn7401104184


----------



## Dylan Leary (15 Mar 2022)

Polish Deputy Prime Minister Yaroslav Kaczynski proposed sending a NATO peacekeeping mission to Ukraine

"I think that we need a peacekeeping mission of NATO or, perhaps, of some broader composition, which will be able to defend itself, which, with the consent of the president and government of this country, will operate on the territory of Ukraine. This will not be an unarmed mission. It will serve peace, carry humanitarian aid, but will also be protected by the appropriate forces, the armed forces"


----------



## Marchamaliano (15 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Era una patraña. se han reunido en Varsovia. Eso he leido.



Hombre muy listo no hay que serlo para saber que en Kiev no se ha reunido.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

​






SWIFT RUSIA LLEVARIA LA CULPA DE CARA A LA GALERIA








sercorimo ...


AnonUp.com Patriot Platform. \'If not us, who? If not now, when?\'




anonup.com





  ​


----------



## fulcrum29smt (15 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> eso no lo acabo de entender, USA controla los movimientos de los rusos desde arriba con sus AWACs, da igual la altura de los misiles



Como bien te ha comentado Harman esos E-3 Sentry se estan encontrando con equipos de guerra electrónica Rusos que degradan su utilidad, aparte esos misiles, si son de crucero como parece, ya sean Kaliber, Kh-101 o Iskander K todos tienen bajo retorno radar. 

El Kh-101 en principio directamente es el que teoricamente tiene menor retorno al eco radar (rcs), es un misil de crucero estratégico Stealth.

El misil ruso stealth J-101 al detalle (actualizado)

Pd. Entiendo el shock, pero no es lo mismo tener una guerra contra Rusia que contra Iraq, Libia o Serbia.


----------



## Remequilox (15 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> En este largo y sustancioso post empiezo a darme cuenta de algo que mas le vale a Zelenski tenerlo tambien a la vista. Los rusos han ido con pies de plomo intentando no causar victimas civiles. Hasta ahora han invadido zonas de mayoria o alto porcentaje de poblacion de origen ruso, pero podria muy bien pasar que segun se vayan introduciendo en zonas que no sean tan rusas, abandonen la tactica de tener cuidado con los civiles. La propaganda occidental ya ha demonizado a Putin y los rusos cuando han tenido cuidado, asi que eso ya no puede ser un deterrente. Europa ya ha tenido su racion de horrores, verdaderos o dramatizados, y mas de lo mismo no va a producir mayor reaccion. Podemos estar en visperas de masacres.



No tiene ningún sentido atacar a quien no te ataca.
De momento, y salvo algún que otro paripé para twitter o instagram, salvo alguna que otra manifestacioncilla, alguna que otra barricada, y poco más, la población civil NO se está enfrentando al ejercito ruso.
Todo eso del pueblo en armas resistiendo heroicamente es más fake que un billete de 68 €.
La resistencia bélica, muy dura, la está llevando a cabo los diferentes cuerpos armados ucranianos.

Puede que cuando la cosa avance hacia la "Ucrania polaca", la cosa sea diferente, y los civiles sí ataquen al ejercito ruso.
En ese caso, si llega, se impone la ley y costumbre de la guerra, y es legítimo atacar a un enemigo que te ataca. Es más, según el caso, ni siquiera ese supuesto rol de "civil" te ampara según la convención de Ginebra. (Al contrario, entras dentro de la posible definición de combatiente ILEGAL)

Por ahora las víctimas civiles o lo han sido porque hay una guerra, con disparos, explosiones y todo eso (las lamentables víctimas colaterales), o de lo poco que se puede saber de lo que sucede realmente sobre el terreno, han sido víctimas ajusticiadas por alguna de las distintas bandas ucranianas.
Y con eso no dulcifico nada, tan solo pongo en evidencia que las personas civiles están mayoritariamente en las ciudades y tejido urbano. Y en ese territorio operan casi en exclusividad fuerzas armadas ucranianas (diferentes bandas).
La operación bélica rusa, salvo excepciones, se centra en neutralizar capacidad de combate y movilidad ucraniana, eliminando objetivos operativos militares, tomando el control de carreteras, infraestructuras..... No están, de momento y por ahora, en la conquista de territorio y población. Ni es un objetivo militar, ni te aporta ventaja alguna (bien al contrario).


----------



## Bubi (15 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> No
> 
> No seré yo.
> 
> ...



hay un problema CHINA
y lo pongo en mayúsculas

se puede con una, pero no con las dos

y mas cuando son dos frentes diferentes

mientras Rusia estuviera tranquila se podían concentra en China

con una recesión del copón que va aa joder a todo dios menos a china, China se les irá de las mano

china esta a menos de una decada de ser imparable y todo este lio les va a hacer más fuertes,

ya sabes si tiens dos enemigos gordos, un por lo militar y otro por lo economico divide y vencerás

pero no los ataques a los dos o pierdes fijo,

USA tiene la partida perdida con China, totalmente perdida y esto es el remate



yah y bueno esta el coño de la bernarda, ya sabes la UE, apuesta 1:

cuanto van a tardar los naranjitos, los menos acomplejados, en decir que lo de Ucrania les sale muy caro y que si quieren ayudar a Ucrania la ecoomia se ha de recuperar o que la peguen los PIGS o los polacos?????????????

añade la pequeña luxemburgo, en seguida belgica y los alemaness disimuladamete, luego esta el hungrao amigo de putin y los austriacos que a la que pueda tambien se bajaran ...

a ver muchos e el siglo XXI, en este siglo nada muchos años, ya nadie se acuerda de lo que hiieron los serbios y mira que lo de Yugoslaia FUE BOMBARDEO DE SERBIOS DEMONIOS POR UN TUBO. recuerdo como se publicaban los diarios de los ios bosnios ¿dodne esta bosia? pregunta a un milenial que ni se acuerda de que hubo esa guerra,

Durara unos aitos, pero eso añitos, Hasta que los cidudadanos holandeses o belgas se olviden de los niños ucranianos y pasen ya del presi yankee de turno que por otro lado estara muy ocupado con la economia y el sorpasso chino

lac cosas duraban cuando los boomers, pasaron a ser intermitentes cuando los X y losmilenials las convirtieron en la duración de un meme


----------



## Tmax400 (15 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No os aburrís de poner putas fotos "tanke ruso despanzurrado", "tanke ukro descojonado"? Es lo normal en la guerra, lo raro sería que en la guerra no hubiera tankes descacharrados.



No les da para mas, demasiados videojuegos y pocas lecturas de historia de la guerra.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## Focus in (15 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Pues el jefe del Wagner es ucraniano a todo esto. Lo mismo es que hay muchos ucranianos que se sienten rusos no?



el jefe de wagner tiene tatuada la esvastica y signos nazis de la SS, es amiguito de putin el "desnazificador" que contradictorio todo,no?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

A MR POOL NO LE GUSTAN LOS BANCOS
ES MAS DE XRP

IAM 13:13 -Z












IAM 8:13


the 9




anonup.com






*701 GEMATRIA *
​
stellar lumens701102617120328the storm is coming7011242207


*FIELD NOTES : GEMATRIA *​

seventeen99065410919646nesara gesara401654109


----------



## JAGGER (15 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Habrá batalla o hay ya...mañana sabremos:
> 
> 00:27 Están tratando de transferir de forma encubierta el equipo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania desde Nikolaev hacia Kherson. Las luces se apagaron en el camino. Las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas se preparan para destruir las columnas en el cruce. Comienza la cacería libre.



La cacería va a comenzar con el combate urbano. El invasor mongol será masacrado de mil diferentes maneras.
Próximamente en éste hilo.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (15 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Polish Deputy Prime Minister Yaroslav Kaczynski proposed sending a NATO peacekeeping mission to Ukraine
> 
> "I think that we need a peacekeeping mission of NATO or, perhaps, of some broader composition, which will be able to defend itself, which, with the consent of the president and government of this country, will operate on the territory of Ukraine. This will not be an unarmed mission. It will serve peace, carry humanitarian aid, but will also be protected by the appropriate forces, the armed forces"



No, si al final nos van a llover las nukes por gilipollas.


----------



## carlosjpc (15 Mar 2022)

si que ha durado poco el wali


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (15 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Eso es un torpedo en la línea de flotación del dólar, sin el petróleo de Arabia Saudí y la obligación d venderlo en dólares el imperio se desmoronaria en pocos meses, a lo sumo un par de años, es lo que ha permitido a EEUU mantener su económia a flote desde hace décadas, a saddam le destruyeron por intentar venderlo en euros, esto es mucho más fuerte, será cuestión de supervivencia, en que estarán pensando los sátrapas saudies.



En qué a los siguientes a los que van a robar y democratrizar, aparte que muy en linea con la agenda de sorossatan no les veo alineados.


Al final los del camello, han salido más listos de lo que parecían. También hay que tener en cuenta que los moros son de comerciar y los chinorris tb, y no se meten en la agenda social esa de mierda.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> el jefe de wagner tiene tatuada la esvastica y signos nazis de la SS, es amiguito de putin el "dasnazificador" que contradictorio todo,no?



 IAM 13:13 -Z reposted 





* Sir D’Artagnan -Z * @IV_Musketeer  1 hour ago 


Swastika is stigmatized, usurped by bad seeds, serpents’ seeds. 

 ​SWASTICA


----------



## mazuste (15 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Crucero nuclear pesado "Pedro el Grande" avanzó al sitio de ejercicios de la OTAN a gran escala
> 
> La etapa naval de las maniobras militares del bloque “amante de la paz” de la OTAN...*



Esas maniobras las hicieron el año pasado y tuvieron que suspenderlas:
no estaban preparados para el frío y la electrónica rusa les chafó la movida.


----------



## midelburgo (15 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Guerra?
> Rusia es un país terrorista. Invadir una nación soberana violando el derecho internacional no es una guerra.
> Innorante.



Han ido a cazar nazis asesinos donde estaban, igual que ha hecho Israel desde 1945. Es solo cuestion de escala...


----------



## Homero+10 (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## El amigo (15 Mar 2022)

No es


Marchamaliano dijo:


> Mira ahi has dicho la verdad, de eso iba todo esto. De reventar rusia para saquearla para los amos del dinero.



No es ningún secreto que a las potencias occidentales le gustaría que Rusia se desmembrará en varios estados.


----------



## Marchamaliano (15 Mar 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> el jefe de wagner tiene tatuada la esvastica y signos nazis de la SS, es amiguito de putin el "desnazificador" que contradictorio todo,no?



Yo te digo que el pieza es ucraniano. 

Lo mismo es que en el Azov no le admitieron y monto grupo propio.

Para mi contradictorio nada. Las guerras atraen a la basura. Por eso ucrania ya estaba llena de basura cuando depusieron al gobierno en 2014


----------



## [IΞI] (15 Mar 2022)

LaHistoriaSeRepite dijo:


> Hace dos semanas se anunciaba la toma inmediata de Kiev, y hoy se presentan tres presidentes de tres países europeas en la capital a hablar con Zelenski, ese que se nos decía hace una semana se había largado a Polonia y abandonado a su pueblo. Se están meando en la puta cara de Putin, a lo mejor el botox que tiene metido le hace pensar que es agua.



De verdad piensas que se han reunido en Kiev? En serio lo crees? Sé sincero por favor


----------



## Marchamaliano (15 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> No es
> No es ningún secreto que a las potencias occidentales le gustaría que Rusia se desmembrará en varios estados.



Coño pero que hay libros usanos diciendo que rusia hay que trocearla, la rusia étnica para los rusos, siberia para las empresas y mongolia para los chinos. Lo dicen ellos claramente.


----------



## midelburgo (15 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Crucero nuclear pesado "Pedro el Grande" avanzó al sitio de ejercicios de la OTAN a gran escala
> 
> La etapa naval de las maniobras militares del bloque “amante de la paz” de la OTAN Cold Response 2022 tendrá lugar frente a las costas de Noruega bajo la supervisión de la Armada rusa. El 14 de marzo, el crucero pesado de misiles de propulsión nuclear Pedro el Grande (TARK, proyecto 1144.2) y el gran barco antisubmarino Severomorsk (BPK, proyecto 1155) de la Flota del Norte salieron al encuentro de la agrupación de la Armada de la Alianza. Esto lo informan los recursos de monitoreo que monitorean la situación en el mar y en el cielo, en referencia a los datos del reconocimiento aéreo noruego.
> 
> ...



Yo a eso lo llamo tocar los cojones... Estaran contentas las madres de los marineritos rusos...


----------



## Marchamaliano (15 Mar 2022)

carlosjpc dijo:


> si que ha durado poco el wally



Saludaba demasiado


----------



## [IΞI] (15 Mar 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> el jefe de wagner tiene tatuada la esvastica y signos nazis de la SS, es amiguito de putin el "desnazificador" que contradictorio todo,no?






Pues como alguno que otro se lea los hilos de @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos aka csrd ya ni te cuento


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

IAM 13:13 -Z 
 ​


----------



## PutoNWO (15 Mar 2022)

Borroqueta dijo:


> -1
> 
> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">One of founders of Azov died today in Mariupol <a href="https://t.co/P6wEApVNQp">pic.twitter.com/P6wEApVNQp</a></p>&mdash; ZOKA (@200_zoka) <a href="">March 15, 2022</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>



Un cerdo Menos, encima fundador


elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un tipo que se hace el guay por tener miles de millones,. Gracias a sus esclavos que extraen los materiales de cuevas de África donde no existe ninguna medida de seguridad y donde mueren miles de niños cada año. Niños sí


----------



## kelden (15 Mar 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Habiendo armas atómicas, tal y como se está poniendo la cosa hoy en día, es un suicidio tener centrales nucleares.


----------



## midelburgo (15 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> No tiene ningún sentido atacar a quien no te ataca.
> De momento, y salvo algún que otro paripé para twitter o instagram, salvo alguna que otra manifestacioncilla, alguna que otra barricada, y poco más, la población civil NO se está enfrentando al ejercito ruso.
> Todo eso del pueblo en armas resistiendo heroicamente es más fake que un billete de 68 €.
> La resistencia bélica, muy dura, la está llevando a cabo los diferentes cuerpos armados ucranianos.
> ...



Si ya. Pero si los rusos quieren capturar un nudo de comunicaciones (ferroviarias por ejemplo) para acortar sus lineas de suministro o enlazar con el norte, y esta en una ciudad de mayoria no rusa, van a bombardear primero todo en vez de andar mandando grupos de asalto de azotea en azotea y montando corredores de evacuacion de civiles.


----------



## torque_200bc (15 Mar 2022)

LaHistoriaSeRepite dijo:


> Hace dos semanas se anunciaba la toma inmediata de Kiev, y hoy se presentan tres presidentes de tres países europeas en la capital a hablar con Zelenski, ese que se nos decía hace una semana se había largado a Polonia y abandonado a su pueblo. Se están meando en la puta cara de Putin, a lo mejor el botox que tiene metido le hace pensar que es agua.



Esos no estaban en Kiev. Probablemente ni siquiera estaban con Zelenski.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (15 Mar 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> En qué a los siguientes a los que van a rovar y democratrizar, aparte que muy en linea con la agenda de sorossatan no les veo alineados.
> 
> 
> Al final los del camello, han salido más listos de lo que parecían. También hay que tener en cuenta que los moros son de comerciar y los chinorris tb, y no se meten en la agenda social esa de mierda.



Intentarán primero una revolución de colorines, pero previamente en los mas mierdas de occidente , campaña masiva de como se vulneran los derechos humanos en el Reino de los Saud.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Un tipo que se hace el guay por tener miles de millones,. Gracias a sus esclavos que extraen los materiales de cuevas de África donde no existe ninguna medida de seguridad y donde mueren miles de niños cada año. Niños sí



SIN DEJAR DE SER ESO
TAMBIEN LO OTRO Xd


_SOBRE FALSAS VACUNAS. PRESIDENTES QUE TIENEN RANAS EN LA GARGANTA
BLACKOUTS | MANDATOS DE SILENCIO ( ¿ NON DISCLOSURE AGREEMENTS PUEDE SER ? )
E INFORMACION QUE VA Y VIENE _
​


*ELON MUSK ?*



¿ 1224? 
*¿ REFERENCIAS A BLACKOUT Y SILENCIO ?*
( ¿ Non Discloursure Agreements ? )







*A TODO ESTO DECIA QUE SI EL TAL MR POOL*
*ERA ELON MUSK*













Frog in one's throat = 716 and *1224* |


1224
Coincidence?
Think Wendy.
Coordinated - the "Awakening."
Every detail accounted for.
Every scenario planned for.
*Wendy hsberman the pet
Enjoy the show

​


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (15 Mar 2022)

(enlace al hilo al final del mensaje, más cómodo de leer)

_Hace unos días Moscú emitió una lista en el que prohibía la exportación de más de 200 productos, como respuesta frente a las sanciones de Occidente.

Es Rusia solo una "gasolinera con armas nucleares", como algunos afirman?

Veamos cómo nos pueden afectar sus contrasanciones
1/ Dejando de lado el sector energético, en el que Rusia es una potencia global de primer orden, el sector agrícola es otro en el que Rusia ha ido subiendo peldaños en la última década.

Actualmente es el tercer productor y primer exportador mundial de trigo. 
2/ Los puertos del Mar Negro, desde donde se exporta el trigo ruso (y otros productos agrícolas), han reducido su actividad en las últimas dos semanas. A ello se suma la amenaza de frenar completamente las exportaciones de trigo, maíz, cebada y centeno hasta el 30 de junio.

3/ Ucrania y Rusia suman el 30% de las exportaciones mundiales de trigo. Por la guerra, es previsible que las cosechas en este año sean menores. Unido al bloqueo de los principales puertos ucranianos, las exportaciones en 2022 serán menores, lo que hará ⤴ aún más los precios.

4/ En 2020, y también relacionado con la agricultura, Rusia fue el segundo productor y primer exportador de fertilizantes con un 12% de la cuota global. Ese año, exportó fertilizantes por valor de 7 mil millones de dólares. 

5/ El Ministerio de Agricultura ruso ha "recomendado" la paralización de la exportación de fertilizantes a Europa hasta que se "reanude el transporte normal y se garanticen las entregas".

UPDATE 1-Russian ministry recommends fertiliser producers halt exportsRussia's trade and industry ministry has recommended the country's fertiliser producers temporarily halt exports, the ministry said on Friday, in a sign that sanctions imposed after Russia's invasion …UPDATE 1-Russian ministry recommends fertiliser producers halt exports

6/ Bielorrusia, el otro gran exportador europeo de fertilizantes, no podrá suplir el posible vacío dejado por Rusia, al encontrarse bajo sanciones de la UE.

EU sanctions on Belarus target key fertiliser amid rising input pricesThe EU has banned all imports from Belarus of potash, an important fertiliser that is largely deficient in Europe, in a move that puts further pressure on the agriculture sector already struggling wit…EU sanctions on Belarus target key fertiliser amid rising input prices

7/ Rusia ha limitado la exportación de zafiros sintéticos, utilizados en la fabricación de pantallas de smartphones o de TV y en el ámbito de la optoelectrónica y microelectrónica.

El país ostenta una cuota mundial del 40%.

8/ La crisis global de chips también se puede ver acentuada por la escasez global de neón, gas (refinado) utilizado para crear los láseres que fabrican los semiconductores.

Rusia y, especialmente Ucrania, son los principales productores y exportadores mundiales. 
9/ El sector de los chips también se puede ver afectado por la posible limitación en las exportaciones de metales como el Paladio, del cual Rusia exporta el 45% mundial.

Más allá de la electrónica, este metal es esencial en automoción, medicina, y joyería, entre otros. 
10/ Otros metales en los que el país es exportador con impacto global son el platino (13%), el titanio (10%), el aluminio (10%) y el oro (9%).

11/ Las sanciones occidentales a la logística desde y hacia Rusia y las autolimitaciones que pueda imponer el propio país también afectarán a la exportación de polímeros, como el polietileno, el polipropileno, el estireno o el paraxileno.

12/ Estos son utilizados por los fabricantes en una amplia gama de productos: materiales de construcción, farmacia, cosméticos, químicos, etc.

La participación rusa en el mercado europeo para el pentaeritritol y la urotropina es del 40% y del 50%, respectivamente.

13/ Rusia es, también, uno de los pocos productores mundiales de motores para cohetes espaciales. La agencia espacial rusa (Roscosmos) anunció el cese del suministro de nuevos motores para Estados Unidos, país que depende de estos para sus cohetes Atlas-5 y Antares.

14/ A ese cese se ha unido la suspensión de la asistencia técnica para los motores que ya tiene comprados EEUU. Los rusos también han anunciado el fin de la cooperación con Alemania y otros países occidentales en experimentos conjuntos en la EEI.

15/ Es posible que algo parecido ocurra con los vuelos de ida y vuelta a la EEI de las veteranas naves espaciales y cohetes rusos Soyuz.

A bordo de estos se transportan la mayoría de los astronautas occidentales, a falta de modelos propios plenamente operativos.

16/ Seguimos: turno de la industria de la energía nuclear. Si bien Occidente depende poco de Rusia en esta materia, Moscú es, actualmente, el principal exportador de servicios y bienes nucleares de uso civil del mundo, por delante de otras potencias como Francia, China o EEUU.

17/ Rosatom, la corporación estatal rusa que reúne decenas de empresas e instituciones nucleares, controla el ~17% de la producción mundial de combustibles nucleares. Además, tiene en cartera la construcción de más de 30 reactores en todo el mundo, incluidos países de la UE.

18/ El Kremlin ve la exportación de este sector como un instrumento más de influencia geopolítica, especialmente en países pobres con una demanda explosiva de energía, profundizando así su dependencia tecnológica y financiera.

19/ La importancia de Rusia en el sector nuclear no solo va a obligar a países como Finlandia, Hungría o Bulgaria a revisar proyectos ya firmados o en negociación con Moscú, sino que fuerza una necesaria cooperación entre los rusos y Occidente dada su criticidad.

_


Recomiendo leerlo directamente aquí (el floro no deja más de 5 imágenes por mensaje)


----------



## crocodile (15 Mar 2022)

Ukronazis bombardean población civil en Makiivka.


----------



## vagodesigner (15 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Yo te digo que el pieza es ucraniano.
> 
> Lo mismo es que en el Azov no le admitieron y monto grupo propio.
> 
> Para mi contradictorio nada. Las guerras atraen a la basura. Por eso ucrania ya estaba llena de basura cuando depusieron al gobierno en 2014



"Yo te digo que"

Ok Paco


----------



## Fmercury1980 (15 Mar 2022)

*Las autoridades militares rusas levantan la prohibición del Partido Comunista en Jersón, cuyos militantes han podido celebrar un acto tras ocho años de ausencia.

El acto fue presidido por Vladímir Saldo, alcalde de la ciudad antes del Euromaidán.*


----------



## PutoNWO (15 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> SIN DEJAR DE SER ESO
> TAMBIEN LO OTRO Xd
> 
> 
> ...



Creo que pocos van a saber descifrarlo, y que el sistema binario 01100110 lo entenderían mejor


----------



## Eneko Aritza (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## [IΞI] (15 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> (enlace al hilo al final del mensaje, más cómodo de leer)
> 
> _Hace unos días Moscú emitió una lista en el que prohibía la exportación de más de 200 productos, como respuesta frente a las sanciones de Occidente.
> 
> ...



Pues con Argentina tampoco contéis


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Imposible, si han dicho los ejpertos anal-istas de Burbuja que Zelenski estaba en las Bahamas y los vídeos que mandaba eran un croma


----------



## JAGGER (15 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Han ido a cazar nazis asesinos donde estaban, igual que ha hecho Israel desde 1945. Es solo cuestion de escala...



A ver, esos nazis ucranianos invadieron o atacaron Rusia, o me estoy perdiendo algo


----------



## Marchamaliano (15 Mar 2022)

vagodesigner dijo:


> "Yo te digo que"
> 
> Ok Paco



ok pacobiden

Los datos no me los invento. Consulte usted la red.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Mar 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> el jefe de wagner tiene tatuada la esvastica y signos nazis de la SS, es amiguito de putin el "desnazificador" que contradictorio todo,no?



debe ser un nazi sano


----------



## crocodile (15 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Pues que se jodan.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Creo que pocos van a saber descifrarlo, y que el sistema binario 01100110 lo entenderían mejor



↓
↓
↓
↓
↓


*2:40** TIMESTAMP ELON MUSK 








*



















QSR decodes


NEW ELON MUSK❄️ "BEYOND NAUGHTY AND NICE!" SNOW WHITE POUNCE (DON JR JUST HIT A SNOW WHITE DROP WITH A SANTA PIC AS WELL!!!) https://t.me/QSRdecodes/6430 Start_IP_log_4ch_y _Conf_y_ _Lang_v_US_jurid_y SNOW WHITE POUNCE. _Conf_actors_1-9999999_per_condition_89074-b No nets. Re_8ch_carry_good_...




t.me












Q World rder


DAN SCAVINO AND DON JR BOTH HIT SAME DROP!!! (#80) "I KNOW WHAT MORE THAN 80 MILLION AMERICANS WANT FOR CHRISTMAS." We need to get organized. Things need to be solved to understand what is about to happen. Let's start w/ Alice & Wonderland. Hillary Clinton in Wonderland by Lewis Carroll...




t.me






* ..*​


----------



## midelburgo (15 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> A ver, esos nazis ucranianos invadieron o atacaron Rusia, o me estoy perdiendo algo



A ver los nazis asesinos de 1939-1945 tampoco fueron a Israel. Y si parece que estas perdido con la analogia.


----------



## JAGGER (15 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Pues con Argentina tampoco contéis



Los ladrones del gobierno argentino cerraron la exportación hasta poder aumentar el impuesto que le roban a los agricultores.
Innorante.


----------



## Salamandra (15 Mar 2022)

Desde luego volver, como que difícil ¿no?

No es que tenga muchas dudas de que no lo va a intentar, pero bueno.


----------



## JAGGER (15 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> A ver los nazis asesinos de 1939-1945 tampoco fueron a Israel. Y si parece que estas perdido con la analogia.



No sabía que eras sunormal.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (15 Mar 2022)

*Los próximos 10 días 'serán decisivos' en la guerra de Ucrania: ex comandante general del ejército de EE. UU.*
El teniente general Ben Hodges es un excomandante general del Ejército de los EE. UU. y ahora ocupa la cátedra Pershing de Estudios Estratégicos en el Centro de Análisis de Políticas Europeas.
Ha publicado hoy un nuevo artículo en el que predice que los próximos 10 días serán cruciales para decidir el resultado del conflicto.
"Los rusos están en problemas y lo saben", escribe.
“Es por eso que se han acercado a China en busca de ayuda y por qué ahora están reclutando sirios.
"Los generales rusos se están quedando sin tiempo, municiones y mano de obra. Eso no se basa en ninguna inteligencia interna; está claro a partir de información de fuente abierta y mi propia experiencia. Podría estar muy equivocado, pero confío en esta evaluación.
"Una advertencia esencial para mi evaluación es que nosotros, Occidente, liderado por los EE. UU., debemos acelerar y expandir el apoyo que brindamos a Ucrania en la escala y con el sentido de urgencia del Puente Aéreo de Berlín (junio de 1948-mayo de 1949) .
"Necesitan las armas y municiones para destruir los cohetes, los misiles de crucero y la artillería de largo alcance que están causando la mayor parte del daño a las ciudades ucranianas, así como la inteligencia para localizar esos sistemas y la capacidad de atacar a los buques de la Armada rusa que están lanzando misiles de crucero a ciudades desde el Mar Negro y el Mar de Azov".
Concluye: "Los próximos 10 días son decisivos. Es una carrera y no veo la urgencia suficiente. Tenemos que pisar el acelerador a fondo ahora, inmediatamente".


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (15 Mar 2022)

No había visto esto, es de hace dos días. Sobra comentar. 


_Putin podría liberar un arma biológica del laboratorio ucraniano incautado, temen los expertos_


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

02:21








Patriot999 DieHardTrumpsFan


{#id:122013#} {#id:10#}




anonup.com












sercorimo ...


NEW DJT/SPACE FORCE/SPACEX "WE'RE JUST GOING TO STOP IT RIGHT THERE" -SPACE FORCE "ENOUGH IS ENOUGH!" -DJT ENOU[G]H IS EN[O]UGH. _




anonup.com












il Donaldo Trumpo


LIGHT WILL OVERCOME darkness.




t.me












Intel Drop #328


:Owls: Light will overcome d_a_rkness. Light will expose darkne_s_s. Light will _reveal_ darkness. Light will defeat darkness. Q




qalerts.app




328
​




  

​


----------



## Besarionis (15 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Esto es lo que pasa cuando la generación que conoció la guerra, con todo lo que ello significa: los bombardeos, esconderte en refugios, cañonazos, disparos de ametralladora, etc... han desaparecido ya porque han muerto. En 2022, quienes fueron testigos de ello y lo vivieron en primera persona ya no están con nosotros, eran los abuelos de los que hoy son cuarentones y cincuentones. Seguro que no hablarían con la alegría que habla este "experto"



A este hijo de mil putas sifilíticas habría que mandarlo al frente un par de semanas y luego que nos lo vuelva a contar.


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Azote87 (15 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Los próximos 10 días 'serán decisivos' en la guerra de Ucrania: ex comandante general del ejército de EE. UU.*
> El teniente general Ben Hodges es un excomandante general del Ejército de los EE. UU. y ahora ocupa la cátedra Pershing de Estudios Estratégicos en el Centro de Análisis de Políticas Europeas.
> Ha publicado hoy un nuevo artículo en el que predice que los próximos 10 días serán cruciales para decidir el resultado del conflicto.
> "Los rusos están en problemas y lo saben", escribe.
> ...



Que lo pise el líder de la manada , el miura o sea EEUU, no mandemos a cabestros a pisar el acelerador


----------



## Alvin Red (15 Mar 2022)

....


Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Una matización. Un escenario de recesión + inflación elevada responde a "reduflacion" que es paso más allá de la estanflación.
> 
> De la estanflación se conoce más bien poco, pero es que de reduflacion creo que sería el primer caso documentado.



Te doy la gracias por el termino, no lo conocía, sin embargo después de mirar un poco por ahí, la wiki que se le va hacer, he visto que la definición que dan de reduflación (shrinkflation) es diferente, más bien el fenómeno se parece a lo que en el foro llamamos "lonchafinismo", mismas lochas que antes pero más delgadas, menor peso.









Reduflación - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org








__





Anexo:Casos de reduflación - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## midelburgo (15 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> No sabía que eras sunormal.



Yo sin embargo si sabia que eres un retrasado racista. Y mira, me digno a escribirme contigo.


----------



## [IΞI] (15 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> No había visto esto, es de hace dos días. Sobra comentar.
> 
> 
> _Putin podría liberar un arma biológica del laboratorio ucraniano incautado, temen los expertos_



Algo así como que el propio Putin va a ir personalmente a liberar los patógenos que los yankis crearon en su laboratorio secreto no?

Y se comen esta mierda? En serio?


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (16 Mar 2022)

Perdón por la traducción pero es lo que hay


*Corea del Norte, Irán y China forman 'eje' del horror como misil nuclear para lanzar HOY*
*COREA DEL NORTE, Irán y China están formando una alianza ya que Kim Jong-un está listo para lanzar un misil nuclear 'más grande y más malo' dentro de las 24 horas, dijo un experto.*








North Korea, Iran and China forming nuclear 'axis' of horror


NORTH KOREA, Iran and China are forming an alliance as Kim Jong-un is set to launch a 'bigger and badder' nuclear missile within 24 hours, an expert has said.




www.express.co.uk






Esto ocurre cuando Estados Unidos sigue "distraído" por la guerra en Ucrania. Harry Kazianis, analista del Centro de Interés Nacional y experto en política exterior de EE. UU. y desafíos de seguridad nacional, dijo a Express.co.uk el lunes que es "más que probable" que Corea del Norte pruebe un misil balístico intercontinental más avanzado ( ICBM) "en los próximos dos días".


El experto en seguridad nacional afirmó que desafíos similares para Occidente serán cada vez más comunes como resultado de la gran interrupción causada por la guerra de Putin en Ucrania .
Dijo que es probable que Irán también esté desarrollando su arsenal nuclear, colaborando con Corea del Norte como parte de un "eje autoritario".
Irán, dijo, está listo para poseer un misil balístico intercontinental en "los próximos años", a pesar de los intentos de negociar un acuerdo nuclear con Estados Unidos.

Estados Unidos e Irán están entablando conversaciones cruciales mientras el presidente Biden intenta evitar que el país obtenga armas nucleares.

Kazianis también dijo que China continuará "presionando a Taiwán" en los próximos años, en medio de la creciente tensión entre los dos países.





Corea del Norte está lista para lanzar un misil nuclear 'más grande y más malo' como parte de una prueba de armas(Imagen: Getty)





Harry Kazianis dijo que es "más que probable" que Corea del Norte pruebe un misil balístico intercontinental más avanzado.(Imagen: Getty)
Cuando se le preguntó si es probable que Occidente vea mayores desafíos de países como Corea del Norte y China como resultado de la guerra en Ucrania, Kazianis dijo: "Absolutamente.
“Este es un momento en que los países, que saben que Estados Unidos está distraído, realmente hagan cosas que les daría miedo.
"No es una coincidencia que Corea del Norte probablemente pruebe un misil balístico intercontinental más grande y más malo probablemente en los próximos dos días si los informes son precisos.

“Vas a ver a los iraníes desarrollar un arma aún más grande y tal vez llegar a los misiles balísticos intercontinentales.

"Corea del Norte e Irán en realidad intercambian tecnología de misiles.

“Así que no se sorprendan de ver a Irán con un misil balístico intercontinental en los próximos años, incluso con un acuerdo nuclear.

“Vas a ver a los chinos continuar empujando a Taiwán en el mar del sur de China.


"Todos estos países son lo que un académico llama un eje autoritario.

"Todos están comenzando a trabajar juntos cada vez más porque todos sus intereses comienzan a alinearse.

“Lo que básicamente es derribar el orden internacional que Estados Unidos construyó porque les interesa hacerlo.

Concluyó: "Así que esta guerra en Ucrania es como un cáncer.


“Cuanto más tiempo pase, cuanto más tiempo no se trate, más parte del planeta se infectará”.

En lo que va de año, Corea del Norte ya ha realizado pruebas con misiles balísticos hipersónicos, así como de corto, medio y largo alcance.

En enero de 2021, el país presentó un nuevo misil balístico lanzado desde submarinos en un desfile militar, llamándolo "el arma más poderosa del mundo".


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Mar 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Ahora te interesa la opinión de los comunistas rusos? Cuando te dije lo que pensaban sobre el covid su opinión no te interesaba tanto y los llamaste subnormales.
> 
> Eres más falso que el Judas.
> 
> Saludos.



Te confundes de forero, yo nunca he dicho tal cosa. el PCR siempre ha apoyado al Donbass, es mas, criticaba al Monje en el 2014 por no ser mas resolutivo.


----------



## niraj (16 Mar 2022)

[Forwarded from Nikolai Starikov]
Después de la tragedia de ayer en Donbass, los medios occidentales prácticamente no escribieron nada al respecto.

Las variantes de su reacción fueron varias:
1️ Silencio.
2 Escribir que más de dos docenas de personas resultaron heridas en Donetsk y los "separatistas" acusaron al régimen de Kiev de esto, que luego declaró su "inocencia".
3 Contar sobre la pérdida de vidas y no especificar quién tiene la culpa.

Probablemente hubo una cuarta y una quinta opciones... No solo la más importante: una historia honesta sobre lo que sucedió. Con una explicación de quién y por qué, y lo más importante, cuánto tiempo han disparado a Donetsk.

Pero preguntémonos lo principal – ¿estamos sorprendidos? No, no estoy sorprendido. 

Occidente es así. Obstinadamente no se da cuenta de las víctimas que interfieren con su imagen política y económica del mundo y se centra en la "lágrima del bebé", que complementará y coloreará esta imagen.

¡Deja de vivir ilusiones! Hemos intentado durante casi tres décadas combinar nuestros conocimientos e ideas sobre Occidente con la realidad. Porque Occidente es un jugador cínico, sangriento y descarado. La tarea principal es presionar a todos, recoger tributos y vivir bien. A expensas de los demás. Occidente no está interesado en nada más. 

Así que se puede decir que 2022 es el año de la ruptura final con las ilusiones. Si todavía, por supuesto, alguien se quedó…

P. S. a Juzgar por la historia con nuestras reservas de oro, nabiullina y siluanov tenían ilusiones al límite.


----------



## NPI (16 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> No había visto esto, es de hace dos días. Sobra comentar.
> 
> 
> _Putin podría liberar un arma biológica del laboratorio ucraniano incautado, temen los expertos_



Viendo la foto del pájaro azul se entiende todo



Y de regalo el propietario del medio sensacionalista Daily Mirror


----------



## Walter Eucken (16 Mar 2022)

Creo que habría que incentivar la deserción con un pasaporte occidental para el desertor. Y si se entregan con el tanque o el avión un cheque añadido. Muchos reclutas rusos que están hartos de soportar novatadas en el cuartel, que los han llevado engañados a una guerra y que saben que la economía rusa está acabada no se lo pensarían, a la primera ocasión desertarían.


----------



## Wein (16 Mar 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Si pones solo los dias que interesa. Ya se sabe que las renovables a veces pueden ser el 30 y otras el 60% para eso esta el respaldo.

En 2021 las renovables `fueron el 48% y en lo que llevamos de año el 52%.


----------



## crocodile (16 Mar 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Una vez reconocidas las repúblicas la única posibilidad de cesión de Putin sería una unión federal de las mismas con las otras de Ucrania, en condiciones de práctica independencia pero salvando los ucranianos la cara. Retroceder a lo bestia no puede, ya ha ido demasiado lejos; como mucho puede pastelear un poco.



Las sanciones ni de coña se las quitaran aunque hiciera eso.


----------



## [IΞI] (16 Mar 2022)

Besarionis dijo:


> A este hijo de mil putas sifilíticas habría que mandarlo al frente un par de semanas y luego que nos lo vuelva a contar.



Pues este payaso es analista o asesor del ministerio de defensa






IEEE - COVID-19, una radiografía de la pandemia.- Alberto Priego.


Instituto Español de Estudios Estratégicos




www.ieee.es


----------



## piru (16 Mar 2022)

Aleppo, Siria:






Sartencitas sirias


----------



## crocodile (16 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> PM de Polonia
> @morawieckim
> en #Kyiv después de conversaciones con
> @ZelenskyyUa
> ...



Vaya panda de mafiosos bien pagados por USA.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (16 Mar 2022)

Parece que Rusia ha perdido unos cuantos helicópteros hoy en Kherson...


----------



## raptors (16 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Yo a eso lo llamo tocar los cojones... Estaran contentas las madres de los marineritos rusos...



A tu m@m@ le gusta tocar los cojones.... ja


----------



## PutoNWO (16 Mar 2022)

Putin intentando acabar con el nazismo que quería hacer un genocidio de prorusos en Donbass y toda la parte prorusa, recordemos las Tv como criminalizaban el nazismo hasta hace 1 MES. Ya no, incluso animan a alistarse en estos grupos paramilitares (sabiendo que ninguna convención los ampara en caso de caer en manos enemigas)

Hoy a los niños se les hace hacer dibujos de la bandera de azov (paramilitares nazis) en las escuelas de Europa. Algún día lamentarán haber enseñado y ensalzado el Nazismo en las escuelas.

Lo más importante: Las caretas del mundo entero se han descubierto. Ahora solo queda tirar de hemeroteca


----------



## Besarionis (16 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Pues este payaso es analista o asesor del ministerio de defensa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues qué bien. Cuánta tranquilidad da ese dato!


----------



## Proletario Blanco (16 Mar 2022)

Francia


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (16 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Pues este payaso es analista o asesor del ministerio de defensa
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Impresionante los gráficos que elabora 



Y LOS REPUGNANTES REMEROS FINANCIANDO ESTA DISTOPÍA. 

Un universitario presenta esos gráficos en un trabajo y el profesor le dice que menuda puta mierda, Y ESO TENIENDO EN CUENTA QUE LA UNIVERSIDAD ACTUAL ES UNA LUDOTECA PARA ADULTOS.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Mar 2022)

¿ así que los mismos que se van de Afganistán .... ahora provocan una guerra civil en Rusia ? 




Paracaidistas rusos incautaron 10 sistemas de misiles antitanque Jabalina de fabricación estadounidense y una serie de otras armas entregadas por los países occidentales a Ucrania. Todos los sistemas antitanque de jabalina capturados y otras armas extranjeras se transfieren a las unidades de la Milicia Popular de las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugan.


----------



## midelburgo (16 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> A tu m@m@ le gusta tocar los cojones.... ja



Deduzco que te va el porno de MILFS.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (16 Mar 2022)

Comunista muerto, abono para mi huerto.





El mayor general ruso , que fue abatido hoy por Azov, fue identificado como el comandante de la 150ª División de Fusileros Motorizados de élite. Su nombre era Oleg Mitiaev.


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (16 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 985128
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 985129
> ...



Joder, es lo mas paco que he visto en mi vida


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)

​ 
*sercorimo ...  * 19 minutes ago 





 sercorimo ...

U.S. NAVAL INSTITUTE⚓
Pi Day (3.14)
"four-piper"
*11:33am est (11.3)*

#FLY##
[OWLS]
HOT1-12
AS THE WORLD TURNS.
HAPPY HUNTING.
P_PERS: WRWY [N1LB][FG&C]
Jeremiah 29:11
Q

Be the autists we know you are.
It's about the BREAK.
Godspeed, Patriots.
Q

@QSRDECODES
@QWO17 ​


----------



## crocodile (16 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Era una patraña. se han reunido en Varsovia. Eso he leido.



La OTAN nunca miente, no diga blasfemias.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 985128
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 985129
> ...



no entiendo esos gráficos , aunque pueda hacer conjeturas prefiero una aclaración


----------



## niraj (16 Mar 2022)

[Forwarded from Desnazification UA]
[ Album ]
Fondo perforado con un estruendo ensordecedor

Las fotografías de los restos del "Tochka-U" del lugar de la tragedia de ayer en Donetsk sirvieron como ilustración del ataque con misiles contra el polígono de Yavorov de Ucrania occidental con mercenarios extranjeros.

Esto ni siquiera es una manipulación o manipulación, sino una burla cínica de las muertes de inocentes


----------



## PutoNWO (16 Mar 2022)

*Costo* unitario JavelinUS$ 174000 (misil), US$ 280000 (Sistema CLU) (2020) US$ 40000 (misil), US$ 125000 (Sistema CLU) (2000.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (16 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> no entiendo esos gráficos , aunque pueda hacer conjeturas prefiero una aclaración



Vago enchufado financiado por remeros repugnantes publica en una institución vinculada al M. de Defensa un documento sobre el covid. En él se incluyen GRÁFICOS PROPIOS DE UN NIÑO DE 2 AÑOS. Es que ni se puede leer lo que pone. A mí me daría vergüenza presentar semejante basura. No es que su diseño sea una basura, que lo es, ES QUE NO SE PUEDEN LEER      

IMPRESIONANTE.


----------



## raptors (16 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Deduzco que te va el porno de MILFS.





midelburgo dijo:


> Deduzco que te va el porno de MILFS.



Si ya la tienes adentro.. ya no te muevas... duele mas... ja


----------



## Salamandra (16 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ así que los mismos que se van de Afganistán .... ahora provocan una guerra civil en Rusia ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mucha industria para estar ociosos. No sólo las armas.

¿cuantas bocas, bien cebadas, hay en EEUU de las aventuras guerreras fuera del país?


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (16 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Ojo a la diversidad de razas y culturas.



Este es el tipo de estupideces sorosianas a las que nos tienen acostumbrados. Ya aburren hasta a las moscas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)

sercorimo ...


1133 | 113 311
*11:33am est (11.3)




*

AS THE WORLD TURNS.


Be the autists we know you are.
It's about the BREAK.
Godspeed, Patriots.
Q

@QSRDECODES @QWO17 

The entire global economy will feel the economic
* ‘ripple effects’ of the war in #Ukraine, *
with slower growth and faster inflation—the reverse of what we want to see. Read our new #IMFblog on how these effects will play out across each region.https://bit.ly/3tVF9ls











Say hello to Russian gold and Chinese petroyuan


The Russia-led Eurasia Economic Union and China just agreed to design the mechanism for an independent financial and monetary system that would bypass




thecradle.co


----------



## crocodile (16 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Yo a eso lo llamo tocar los cojones... Estaran contentas las madres de los marineritos rusos...



O sea 40 buques de la OTAN cerca de aguas rusas y Rusia tiene que ponerles alfombra roja, venga ya hombre


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (16 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ....
> 
> 
> Te doy la gracias por el termino, no lo conocía, sin embargo después de mirar un poco por ahí, la wiki que se le va hacer, he visto que la definición que dan de reduflación (shrinkflation) es diferente, más bien el fenómeno se parece a lo que en el foro llamamos "lonchafinismo", mismas lochas que antes pero más delgadas, menor peso.
> ...



La Wikipedia bastante hace con explicar la parte conocida del fenómeno, pero es mucho más extenso.

Hay momentos en los que aún vendiendo lo mismo a mayor precio, incluso vendiendo menos producto en una misma cantidad de ventas a mayor precio, los beneficios se contraen. Si esto se produce de forma generalizada y sostenida en el tiempo, va un paso más allá del concepto "estanflación". Reduflacion es la inflación por reducción desde el punto de vista del consumidor, desde el punto de vista empresarial es algo de mayor alcance y desde un punto de vista economico, como digo, un concepto desconocido en realidad.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (16 Mar 2022)

Biden anunciará 1.000 millones de dólares en nueva ayuda militar a Ucrania

La ayuda adicional llega cuando el presidente ucraniano Zelensky se prepara para hacer un llamamiento al Congreso









WSJ News Exclusive | Biden to Announce $1 Billion in New Military Aid to Ukraine


The additional assistance comes as Ukrainian President Volodymr Zelensky prepares to make an appeal to Congress.




www.wsj.com





para mí el dinero ya ha dejado de tener valor. Puedo leer "1.000 millones" que "100 trillones" y me quedaría igual.


----------



## zapatitos (16 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Te confundes de forero, yo nunca he dicho tal cosa. el PCR siempre ha apoyado al Donbass, es mas, criticaba al Monje en el 2014 por no ser mas resolutivo.




Pues si, hay tantos ZHU DE en el foro que es fácil equivocarse.

Si lo dijiste, concretamente en el hilo del coronavirus. Tengo la lista de todos los izquierdistas o supuestos izquierdistas que criticaron en su día al PCR por afirmar entre otras cosas que lo del coronavirus solo era un invento capitalista para acabar con los más débiles y tú entre otros muchos más te burlaste de esas afirmaciones.

Saludos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Besarionis (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El periódico surcoreano "Joseon Ilbo" informa sobre las desventuras en Ucrania del mercenario surcoreano Lee Geun, un blogger de Instagram y YouTube, ex capitán de las fuerzas especiales de la Armada de Corea del Sur y su grupo. Después de llegar a Kiev, sintió amenazada su vida debido a los feroces combates e intentó evacuar a Polonia.
> Los guardias fronterizos polacos no le permitieron ingresar al territorio de este país quienes denunciaron su presencia como ilegal.
> Ahora en algún lugar de la región de Lviv pide al Ministerio de Exteriores de Corea del Sur que lo ayude a él y a su grupo a regresar a su tierra natal.
> 
> ...



Youtuber? Que nos haga un directo bajo una lluvia de pepinos, el hijoputa. 
El vídeo más valorado del canal, fijo.


----------



## Aeneas (16 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Francia
> Ver archivo adjunto 985127
> Ver archivo adjunto 985127



El follaviejas ya podría fijarse más lo que tiene en los banlieus que en Ucrania o en hacerle la vida imposible a los que no se han metido su mierda experimental en el cuerpo.


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Mar 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pues si, hay tantos ZHU DE en el foro que es fácil equivocarse.
> 
> Si lo dijiste, concretamente en el hilo del coronavirus. Tengo la lista de todos los izquierdistas o supuestos izquierdistas que criticaron en su día al PCR por afirmar entre otras cosas que lo del coronavirus solo era un invento capitalista para acabar con los más débiles y tú entre otros muchos más te burlaste de esas afirmaciones.
> 
> Saludos.



Los camaradas chinos se lo toman muy en serio, asi que si los camaradas rusos pensaron eso, se equivocaron. Lo de los laboratorios lo confirma, no trates de justificar tu sologripismo conmigo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)

1133
113 311

*ECONOMIA ORO GOLD FINANCIAS REFERENCIAS A CAMBIOS DE MODELO 
QUIZAS TAMBIEN AL PROBLEMA PROVOCADO DE COSECHAS POR LO DE UCRANIA *

 ​


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Mar 2022)

"Aparta que manchas"


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Mar 2022)

Los satanistas cometiendo atrocidades hasta el final:


----------



## fulcrum29smt (16 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Es muy difícil abatir un avión, los EEUU en la guerra del golfo en 110.000 de salidas apenas perdieron aviones en combate, solo se perdieron muchos Harrier y F-16 por que se les encargaron hacer misiones a baja cota para atacar columnas grandes de iraquíes, unos 13 en total. El Harrier se mostró débil contra misiles infrarrojos por las características únicas de sus toberas, estos dos aviones demostraron que en esas misiones no eran un A-10. Luego un F-14 por un misil viejo A-2 y dos F-18. La tasa de derribos bajísima. Las fuerzas aéreas es la parte más poderoso de cualquier ofensiva y que te permite tener bajas ridículas. Los rusos han perdidos algunos aviones por hacer misiones a cotas muy bajas y han perdido grandes aviones como los Su-34 pero es por forzar en algunos bombardeos y sí es cierto que los nuevos misiles antiaéreos rusos desde el S-300 han roto algo la baraja de la invencibilidad en el combate avión-misil, son muy buenos y pueden sobrepasar las interferencias electrónicas. Los misiles portátiles stinger o grail, no valen gran cosa en contra de aviones, solo están para enfrentarse a aviones que son capaces de atacar a muy baja cota como el su-25 y helicópteros pero son fáciles de engañar con bengalas aunque hay un caso de un avión grande derribado por estos misiles de corto alcance no sé si fue un Su-30, que lo pillaron a muy baja cota y no echo las bengalas.



Mucho video juego has visto tú. En el Golfo los aviones de la alianza Occidental se encontraron basicamente con SAMs 1 digit (SA-2, SA-3, SA-6, SA-7, SA-8 y SA-9), es decir SAMs de los años 60-70 junto con algunos SAMs de origen Francés Roland. 

Es decir, no se encontraron con SAMs double digit que ya disponian los Soviéticos (SA-10 en adelante), de ahí se explica el relativo éxito de los cazabombarderos Occidentales de la coalición, en realidad tuvieron muchas bajas 52 aviones y 23 helicopteros.

En cuanto al uso de la aviación en ataques todo depende con lo que te encuentres, si tienes defensas modernas es mejor volar bajo porque si no te vas a comer desde lejos los misiles de una batería S-300, S-400, S-350, Patriot, Buk, NASAMs, etc... El problema es que si lo haces entonces entras en el alcance de Manpads y SAMs de defensa de zona como los Pantsir, Tor, Tungushka, etc...

Otra cosa, las bengalas son una ayuda para confundir a la cabeza buscadora infrarroja de un misil, pero ni mucho menos son infalibles. De hecho los últimos manpads como el Ruso Verba usan 3 sensores, ultravioleta, infrarrojo cercano y infrarrojo medio, el cruce de información entre sensores permite discriminar mejor entre los objetos y los señuelos (bengalas) aumentando su letalidad.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Vago enchufado financiado por remeros repugnantes publica en una institución vinculada al M. de Defensa un documento sobre el covid. En él se incluyen GRÁFICOS PROPIOS DE UN NIÑO DE 2 AÑOS. Es que ni se puede leer lo que pone. A mí me daría vergüenza presentar semejante basura. No es que su diseño sea una basura, que lo es, ES QUE NO SE PUEDEN LEER
> 
> IMPRESIONANTE.



entre tanta mentira y desinformación la gente está tan desconcertada que lo que no entiende lo achaca a su propia ignorancia no a que es todo una enorme falacia sin ton ni son .


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## zapatitos (16 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los camaradas chinos se lo toman muy en serio, asi que si los camaradas rusos pensaron eso, se equivocaron. Lo de los laboratorios lo confirma, no trates de justificar tu sologripismo conmigo.




Porque los "camaradas" chinos siguen la misma agenda que los "camaradas" españoles de PSOE, Podemos, Bildu, ERC y tantos otros.

Los camaradas rusos no se equivocaron, acertaron de pleno y el tiempo les está dando la razón, el covid un invento para que la plebe acepte la agenda del llamado desarrollo sostenible y esto que llaman III Guerra Mundial es solo la continuación de la agenda. No digo que no exista una guerra pero solo es una otra excusa más para que la gente siga en estado de pánico y de shock y por tanto siga aceptando cualquier medida de restricción de libertades y deterioro de su calidad de vida sin rechistar demasiado.

No va a haber guerra mundial, no va haber nukes, no va a haber nada de nada porque todo eso es solo propaganda y espectáculo televisivo para sembrar el caos y la psicosis entre las masas como lo fué el covid, lo único que va a haber es más restricciones a la libertad y más deterioro de la calidad de vida, punto.

Saludos.


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Mar 2022)

Exclusivo: Estados Unidos ha dicho a sus aliados que China señaló su voluntad de proporcionar asistencia militar a Rusia para apoyar su invasión de Ucrania, según funcionarios familiarizados con los cables diplomáticos estadounidenses sobre el intercambio


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Mar 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Porque los "camaradas" chinos siguen la misma agenda que los "camaradas" españoles de PSOE, Podemos, Bildu, ERC y tantos otros.
> 
> Los camaradas rusos no se equivocaron, acertaron de pleno y el tiempo les está dando la razón, el covid un invento para que la plebe acepte la agenda del llamado desarrollo sostenible y esto que llaman III Guerra Mundial es solo la continuación de la agenda. No digo que no exista una guerra pero solo es una otra excusa más para que la gente siga en estado de pánico y de shock y por tanto siga aceptando cualquier medida de restricción de libertades y deterioro de su calidad de vida sin rechistar demasiado.
> 
> ...



Paso de tu conspiranoia y me cago en la puta libertad. Los camaradas chinos dominaran el mundo y me congratula.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## zapatitos (16 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Paso de tu conspiranoia y me cago en la puta libertad. Los camaradas chinos dominaran el mundo y me congratula.




Puede ser porque en esta vida casi todo es posible pero te morirás mucho antes de verlo. En el fondo solo eres un fracasado más que nunca verá lo que anhela y morirás siéndolo. Así es la vida.

Saludos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)

Noticias Rafapal : La Reina Isabel II está muerta. 
SIGUEN LAS INSINUCIONES Y CEBOS
PERO DE MOMENTO NADA TANGIBLE
 https://anonup.com/thread/8365405


*YOU ARE DEAD ( WRONG ... ) FULANITA DE TAL *


 

AUNQUE BUENO EL POST DE TRUMP ES MAS BIEN VIOLETA NO PURPURA O ALGO ASI
​ 




* sercorimo ... *  
​ 
ARCMGNYPYWSCBEIDITTR

Obamagate Makes Watergate
Look Like Small Potatoes

The Lord God Almighty The
God Of Gods The One True
God Of All Creation

The Daughters Of The
Flame The Daughters Of
The Phoenix Rising

End Of New World Order

All We Have To Fear Is
Fear It Self

Satan Moloch And Lucifer
All Get Thrown In Helios

We Are All In This
Together






Gematria value of argmgnypyawiscboeidittg is 2314 - English, Hebrew and Simple Gematria Calculator Values


Value of argmgnypyawiscboeidittg in Gematria is 2314, Online Gematria Calculator with same phrases values search and words. English Gematria, Hebrew Gematria and Jewish Gematria and Numerology




www.gematrix.org


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)

AH NO NO

PERA PERA. SI ES POR LA FRASE

*"I CANT MOVE " *











extremista999 dijo:


> El nuevo bulo de Rafapaypal, la Reina de Inglaterra está muerta.



*"DETERIORO DE MOVILIDAD"*
* ( POR ESTAR MUERTA TAMBIEN LAS DOS COSAS ) *

o si no muerta del todo por que se clona | ser inmortal | o cosas raras | si al menos que no puede seguir haciendo el paripe habitiual


APARTE DE ESTAR MAS MORIDA
SE HA ESTADO USANDO COMO UNA ESPECIE DE CODIGO DE ESOS RAROS

DE FORMA MIY ENREVESADA MAS PARA CONSUMO INTERNO QUE PARA LOS RIVALES

EN PLAN DE

*"LA REINA ESTA JAQUE, NO SE PUEDE MOVER COMO UNA REINA DE AJEDREZ"

"NO PUEDE HACER NADA"

"no tiene opciones de actuar" en el tablerod de juego por cualquiera de las opciones citadas
Como estar muerta


"NO PUEDE MOVERSE POR EL TABLERO"*​


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Mar 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Puede ser porque en esta vida casi todo es posible pero te morirás mucho antes de verlo. En el fondo solo eres un fracasado más que nunca verá lo que anhela y morirás siéndolo. Así es la vida.
> 
> Saludos.



Eres patético, burro. Mi existencia es irrelevante en este asunto, hago mi trabajo y punto.


----------



## Pirro (16 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Mensaje subliminal poco subliminal en la noticia, 0:57-0:58


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> AH NO NO
> 
> PERA PERA. SI ES POR LA FRASE
> 
> ...




*↓
↓
↓
↓
↓
↓
Queen 'no longer a power' 
Royal expert's stunning claim 'Difficult moment in her life'*
*THE QUEEN "no longer looks like a power for the country" amid ongoing royal health concerns, according to commentator Angela Levin.*









Queen sparks major health concerns 'She's no longer a power'


THE QUEEN "no longer looks like a power for the country" amid ongoing royal health concerns, according to commentator Angela Levin.




www.express.co.uk




​


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (16 Mar 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Porque los "camaradas" chinos siguen la misma agenda que los "camaradas" españoles de PSOE, Podemos, Bildu, ERC y tantos otros.
> 
> Los camaradas rusos no se equivocaron, acertaron de pleno y el tiempo les está dando la razón, el covid un invento para que la plebe acepte la agenda del llamado desarrollo sostenible y esto que llaman III Guerra Mundial es solo la continuación de la agenda. No digo que no exista una guerra pero solo es una otra excusa más para que la gente siga en estado de pánico y de shock y por tanto siga aceptando cualquier medida de restricción de libertades y deterioro de su calidad de vida sin rechistar demasiado.
> 
> ...



Pues no es por nada, pero entre crisis 2008, covid y esto parece que es miedo tras miedo hasta el reset y 2030, los conspiranoicos tienen razón, van a hacer un nuevo sistema con lo peor de todos los anteriores y no vamos a estar invitados. Eso sí lo harán "por tu bien".


----------



## Salamandra (16 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Exclusivo: Estados Unidos ha dicho a sus aliados que China señaló su voluntad de proporcionar asistencia militar a Rusia para apoyar su invasión de Ucrania, según funcionarios familiarizados con los cables diplomáticos estadounidenses sobre el intercambio



Bufffff. Hala, los primeros caídos. al menos sin guerra. Ya les ha servido para empobrecer Europa y tirar a Rusia con los chinos.

Lo único bueno de la noche es que con ésto no hay guerra. Vayan replegando velas...pero sigan pagando el petróleo caro.

La verdad es que intentar comprar el petróleo en yuanes y que sea público ya era toda una declaración de intenciones. Aunque no se acabe pagando en yuanes porque para que eso ocurra EEUU tiene que pagar.

Por cierto Arabia tampoco quiso aumentar producción de petróleo ¿no?


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## apocalippsis (16 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Another video of the killing of a civilian by pig dogs near Kiev
> 
> No weapons, hands up. Russian invaders kill a civilian near Kiev on March 7. A video that the Ukrainian military gave to German journalists.



Pero tu idiota no ves lo que pasa en ese video y como al que disparan se dirije caminando hacia un lado de la carretera mientras el tanque esta a cien metros de distancia, es mas el del tanque viene corriendo hasta el y el mierda que hace el puto video tapa todas las imagenes desde arriba.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)

RECORDEMOS QUE PARA UNA FACCION

LA REINA DE OTRA FACCION PUEDE SER

LA REINA DE INGLATERRA

UCRANIA

ISRAEL

EL CONTROL DEL DINERO FIDUCIARION FED ETC

y que cualquier dia pueden dar ( o no ) la noticia desde​ 






* Martin Geddes * @martingeddes 31 minutes ago   

from London...​ 





​


----------



## midelburgo (16 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> A tu m@m@ le gusta tocar los cojones.... ja



Deduzco que te va el porno de MILFS.


raptors dijo:


> Si ya la tienes adentro.. ya no te muevas... duele mas... ja



¿Lo dices por propia experiencia?


----------



## niraj (16 Mar 2022)

Historia y tecnología militar: Invasión de Ucrania (15-3-2022) (alejandro-8.blogspot.com)


----------



## Zhukov (16 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> En este largo y sustancioso post empiezo a darme cuenta de algo que mas le vale a Zelenski tenerlo tambien a la vista. Los rusos han ido con pies de plomo intentando no causar victimas civiles. Hasta ahora han invadido zonas de mayoria o alto porcentaje de poblacion de origen ruso, pero podria muy bien pasar que segun se vayan introduciendo en zonas que no sean tan rusas, abandonen la tactica de tener cuidado con los civiles. La propaganda occidental ya ha demonizado a Putin y los rusos cuando han tenido cuidado, asi que eso ya no puede ser un deterrente. Europa ya ha tenido su racion de horrores, verdaderos o dramatizados, y mas de lo mismo no va a producir mayor reaccion. Podemos estar en visperas de masacres.



1. A Zelenski y demás psicópatas ucranianos las vidas humanas, aunque sean las de su gente, no les importan lo más mínimo. De hecho aplaudirían las matanzas para sacarles rédito. Otra cosa es que los ukros del oeste se presten al juego. 

2. No diré que los rusos sean más humanos, que lo son, pero sí pragmáticos. Tampoco les interesa matar civiles, aunque se lo merezcan, pero como ellos, no voy a lamentar que la gente de Banderastan sufra lo mismo que la de Donbass. Si las represalias sirvieran de algo para detener la muerte de los míos, las aprobaría, pero en la situación actual ya no es necesario ni moral tirar una bomba en Lvov por cada una que caiga en Donetsk. Una cosa es querer que se fusile a miles, porque se lo merecen, pero con el debido proceso, y otra cosa es arrasar ciudades.

3.Si van a Ucrania del Oeste, pues harán lo mismo que en Grozny en el 99. Advertencia, pasillos para evacuar a la población, y si hay resistencia, luego entrar con todo. De acuerdo con las leyes de la guerra, si una ciudad se emplea como plaza de resistencia se puede bombardear. Otra cosa es que esté feo con la mentalidad actual, pero así es.

De todas formas no veremos arrasamiento de ciudades enteras. Ahora la artillería y la aviación son más precisas. Pero en vez de entrar con tanques y fusileros, disparando sólo cañonazos o ráfagas contra las ventanas de donde viene el fuego, hacer lo que hacen los americanos, volar todo el bloque con una bomba de aviación o una salva de artillería.

Y realmente no creo que hiciera falta. Si los rusos marchan a Lvov producirían un pánico y un éxodo en masa de la población como en Francia en 1940, ya sea por conciencia culpable o por miedo. Eso facilitaría mucho las operaciones y la pacificación.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> La Wikipedia bastante hace con explicar la parte conocida del fenómeno, pero es mucho más extenso.
> 
> Hay momentos en los que aún vendiendo lo mismo a mayor precio, incluso vendiendo menos producto en una misma cantidad de ventas a mayor precio, los beneficios se contraen. Si esto se produce de forma generalizada y sostenida en el tiempo, va un paso más allá del concepto "estanflación". Reduflacion es la inflación por reducción desde el punto de vista del consumidor, desde el punto de vista empresarial es algo de mayor alcance y desde un punto de vista economico, como digo, un concepto desconocido en realidad.



Venezuela es un gran campo experimental para todos esos conceptos. Ahora empieza a levantar cabeza al aceptar el dólar como moneda . 

Nadie se fía del bolívar por muchos ceros que les pongan en los billetes , de hecho es peor.

Siempre se trata de lo mismo : la confianza en el valor del dinero circulante . 

No se pierdan este interesantísimo documental de como Alemania pasa de estar en la más completa ruina a ser una potencia mundial .
Aún con el sesgo de estar hecho por los enemigos, sigue siendo muy interesante. 
_*El dinero es el combustible de la guerra. Como no lo tienen, los nazis lo inventan. Será el ministro de Economía y presidente del Reichsbank, Hjalmar Schacht, quien inventara los bonos MEFO.*_











'La noche temática' analiza el entramado económico y político de la Alemania nazi


En las cintas 'Los nazis y el dinero' y 'La película perdida de Nuremberg' examina la sociedad y su economía de guerra




www.noticiasdenavarra.com


----------



## zapatitos (16 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Eres patético, burro. Mi existencia es irrelevante en este asunto, hago mi trabajo y punto.




Mira es la primera verdad que te he leido en este foro, que escribes lo que escribes por trabajo y no porque creas realmente en ello. Y no contento has añadido una segunda verdad que eres alguien irrevelante.

Ya era hora y nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena.

Y lo voy a guardar porque dentro de un tiempo me lo negarás como me niegas todo lo que dices, que mientes más que un político español sin acritud.

Saludos.


----------



## Oso Polar (16 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿Será cierto que las fuerzas especiales israelíes (actuales o pasadas, pero "voluntarias")
> están participando en Ucrania del lado de las fuerzas ucranianas?



Los israelíes puedes acusarlos de todo pero nunca de idiotas, ellos saben que esta guerra estaba decidida desde que empezó

Saludos,


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (16 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Los próximos 10 días 'serán decisivos' en la guerra de Ucrania: ex comandante general del ejército de EE. UU.*
> El teniente general Ben Hodges es un excomandante general del Ejército de los EE. UU. y ahora ocupa la cátedra Pershing de Estudios Estratégicos en el Centro de Análisis de Políticas Europeas.
> Ha publicado hoy un nuevo artículo en el que predice que los próximos 10 días serán cruciales para decidir el resultado del conflicto.
> "Los rusos están en problemas y lo saben", escribe.
> ...



un isKander ahí por favor


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (16 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>



Aficionados ................










En rallas grises lo que Vladolf Putler invadió en el 2014



ULTRAPACO dijo:


> SUBNORMAL
> 
> quien ha invadido UCRANIA ?



La Tropaprorrusapacoñolademierda es un caso perdido señor Paco pero serio




Un saludo cordial para los colegas floreros "veteranos" de Siria lo han hecho bien pero pueden mejorar @Lma0Zedong @JAGGER (Todo un veterano rata de ratas) @Fígaro @Patatas bravas @FULANITODETALYCUAL @Alabama Anon


Soy yo el Mariscal de Starcraft 2 ------>


----------



## niraj (16 Mar 2022)

Pedro Pitarch sabe de lo que habla. El teniente general retirado del Ejército de Tierra español fue jefe de la división de Logística del Estado Mayor del Mando Supremo de la OTAN en Mons (Bélgica) y observa hoy con interés e inquietud lo que sucede en territorio ucraniano. «No creo que la estrategia rusa sea bombardear Kiev como hicieron en las ciudades sirias pero en Mariúpol no lo descarto», advierte uno de los principales expertos castrenses españoles en una entrevista con _El Independiente_. 


*Pregunta.-* Se ha hablado de una guerra relámpago…
*Respuesta.-* Lo de la guerra relámpago es un invento periodístico. Lo de la rapidez en la ejecución de las operaciones militares no es de esta guerra. Es la lógica de las operaciones militares porque se fundamentan en el principio de la eficacia, es decir, lograr los objetivos lo más rápidamente y lo más rotundamente posible. Era un desiderátum, pero las operaciones necesitan su tiempo y su desarrollo, pero realmente van a su tiempo. Además tienen que ser alimentadas, lo cual es muy pesado y muy costoso cuando hablamos de unas colas logísticas larguísimas. Por ejemplo, esa caravana logística de 60 kilómetros que se ha hecho famosa. Si se mira se verá que no son unidades de combate sino mayormente un convoy logístico de camiones para alimentar a las tropas.

*P.-* ¿Cuál es el verdadero objetivo de Rusia?

*R.-* Entiendo que es consolidar una línea que marcan Járkov, Zaporiyia y Jersón. Prácticamente los rusos ya están en los tres sitios. Dos han caído y Jarkov está fijado. Y desde ahí el propósito sería cercar, embolsar a las fuerzas ucranianas y ampliar la zona de acción de las llamadas repúblicas populares de Donetsk y Lugansk, lo que conocemos por el Donbás. Ese sería el objetivo inmediato con el que Putin estaría en condiciones de negociar. 

.....

Interesante articulo. 
El articulo continua en el siguiente enlace

"Putin no ataca Kiev porque es la Covadonga de los rusos" (elindependiente.com)


----------



## manodura79 (16 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



De ahí no puede salir nada bueno. Miedo me da a donde puede ir a parar todo ese material. 

Enviado desde mi RNE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (16 Mar 2022)

En la 13 TV-Maricomplejines han entrevistado a un periodista ucraniano desde Kiev diciendo lo que sin duda piensan los paramilitares que controlan Ucrania: no quieren ceder ni Crimea ni el Donbass y de desarme ni hablar...o sea que las posibilidades de acuerdo a corto plazo parecen muy remotas. Tambien el detalle que un civil exprese opiniones tan belicistas da a entender que quizas no haya dicho lo que piensa realmente por miedo a represalias, represalias que aplicarían tambien al mismo Zelensky si se diera el caso que quisiera negociar realmente ( y acusarían a los rusos de haberselo cargado por supuesto...).

Y en Tele-Sánchez ha salido el ínclito Encinas llamando tonto a Putin que es de lo poco que no le habían llamado...., sólo les falta decir que le huele el sobaco y se tira pedos en público ....desde luego queda claro que se ponen muy nerviosos con el personaje .

Sobre las operaciones militares parece claro que el objetivo prioritario es la destrucción de las fuerzas ukras en el Donbass aunque según los periolistos cada día hacen un asalto a Kiev bombardeando los objetivos militares de costumbre como escuelas, hospitales, guarderías y puestos de caramelos....y en Jarkov y Energodar han volado no sé cuantas veces las instalaciones nucleares, los perrolistos del nwo de mierda cada vez sueltan las trolas mas gordas, pero hay gente que ya les está viendo el plumero, ojo...


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (16 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> 1. A Zelenski y demás psicópatas ucranianos las vidas humanas, aunque sean las de su gente, no les importan lo más mínimo. De hecho aplaudirían las matanzas para sacarles rédito. Otra cosa es que los ukros del oeste se presten al juego.
> 
> 2. No diré que los rusos sean más humanos, que lo son, pero sí pragmáticos. Tampoco les interesa matar civiles, aunque se lo merezcan, pero como ellos, no voy a lamentar que la gente de Banderastan sufra lo mismo que la de Donbass. Si las represalias sirvieran de algo para detener la muerte de los míos, las aprobaría, pero en la situación actual ya no es necesario ni moral tirar una bomba en Lvov por cada una que caiga en Donetsk. Una cosa es querer que se fusile a miles, porque se lo merecen, pero con el debido proceso, y otra cosa es arrasar ciudades.
> 
> ...



Pues personalmente, creo que en esa parte no se va a meter a saco, entrar a sangre y fuego no le beneficia, queda feo y casi que le interesa un colchon en esa zona, aunque se nazifique, siempre si la cosa se pone fea, puedes topolizar esa zona con menos cargo de conciencia. 

Es lo que un chino aconsejaría.


----------



## Peineto (16 Mar 2022)

El gilipollas de asteriscos con cuenta nueva. Vuelve al Orinoco, aprendiz de facha.


----------



## kenny220 (16 Mar 2022)

Este vuelo Moscú - XXXIX con la Volga Dniéper no está afectando por lo de las sanciones? Pq que yo sepa es compañia rusa. Y va a entrar a espacio aéreo europeo



Ale, ya está sobre Polonia


----------



## raptors (16 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> A ver los nazis asesinos de 1939-1945 tampoco fueron a Israel. Y si parece que estas perdido con la analogia.



Ese tal jagger es un pto troll... a eso se dedica a enmierdar el hilo... entre menos lo menciones mejor para todos...


----------



## Focus in (16 Mar 2022)

a estas rusitas que las daran de comer para estar tan follables??


----------



## raptors (16 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Yo sin embargo si sabia que eres un retrasado racista. Y mira, me digno a escribirme contigo.



Ja ja ja el empinado le dice al arrastrado... ja ja pues para que lo escribes... mejor dicelo en persona ya que lo tienes al lado en la granja de boots donde están..... y no que me ibas a poner en el ignore..!!?? te faltan hvos...


----------



## NEKRO (16 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Yo creia que la convencion de la Haya prohibia estas cosas. Ucrania puede que no haya firmado nada, sobre todo porque segun la ONU, igual ni existe.



Esa es otra, ¿Ucrania existe o no?, hace unas semanas algunos medios publicaron que una serie de países habían llevado a colación ante la ONU que Ucrania no tenía ninguna frontera reconocida, y para más inri hicieron constar que Ucrania no figuraba como desvinculada de la URSS, que por tanto Ucrania era parte de Rusia, ya que esta si figura como heredera directa de la extinta URSS al haberse hecho responsable de las deudas contraidas por esta.


----------



## raptors (16 Mar 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Creo que habría que incentivar la deserción con un pasaporte occidental para el desertor. Y si se entregan con el tanque o el avión un cheque añadido. Muchos reclutas rusos que están hartos de soportar novatadas en el cuartel, que los han llevado engañados a una guerra y que saben que la economía rusa está acabada no se lo pensarían, a la primera ocasión desertarían.



He aquí el clásico ejemplo de un pto empinado proUsa... aparentado ser normal y escribir pura mierd@...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## El amigo (16 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Los próximos 10 días 'serán decisivos' en la guerra de Ucrania: ex comandante general del ejército de EE. UU.*
> El teniente general Ben Hodges es un excomandante general del Ejército de los EE. UU. y ahora ocupa la cátedra Pershing de Estudios Estratégicos en el Centro de Análisis de Políticas Europeas.
> Ha publicado hoy un nuevo artículo en el que predice que los próximos 10 días serán cruciales para decidir el resultado del conflicto.
> "Los rusos están en problemas y lo saben", escribe.
> ...



Vamos que lo dicho por ese "teniente general" es un brindis al sol. Suponiendo que exista , claro.


----------



## manodura79 (16 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Este vuelo Moscú - XXXIX con la Volga Dniéper no está afectando por lo de las sanciones? Pq que yo sepa es compañia rusa. Y va a entrar a espacio aéreo europeo
> Ver archivo adjunto 985208
> 
> 
> ...



Todo es una gran pantomima. 

Enviado desde mi RNE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

*Analista político español Javier Couso critica demonización de Rusia por medios de prensa


https://mundo.sputniknews.com/20220316/analista-politico-espanol-javier-couso-critica-demonizacion-de-rusia-por-medios-de-prensa-1123145707.html


*
"Nunca se había lanzado una persecución de la cultura así, ni el borrado de la cultura rusa en una orquesta sinfónica europea, o intentar cerrar un museo en Málaga [España] con obras de artistas rusos. Esto es inédito, desde la época de los nazis", comentó el ex vicepresidente de la Comisión de Asuntos Exteriores del Parlamento Europeo.
Couso, que participa en La Habana en el coloquio internacional "Patria", dedicado al 130 aniversario de la creación del periódico con ese nombre, fundado por el héroe nacional de Cuba, José Martí (1853-1895) y que sesiona en la Casa de las Américas, criticó la censura a los medios de información ruso Sputnik y RT, y las campañas difamatorias dirigidas contra Moscú.
Asimismo, subrayó que se está usando el "ablandamiento" de la opinión pública, y se han dedicado a esa tarea la mayoría de los medios de comunicación en España —y Europa—, en todos los segmentos, no solo los informativos sino los culturales, que es —aseguró—, "donde se crea opinión".
"La 'rusofobia' está en los debates, en los magazines, en diferentes segmentos de programas de 'cotilleo' o de farándula, se habla contra los rusos; en programas de deportes, contra los rusos; en los de debate político, contra los rusos. Han conseguido convencer a la mayoría de la población española que no tenía ningún problema con Rusia, por lo tanto este es un momento gravísimo", enfatizó a Sputnik el analista político español.
Según el ex eurodiputado ibérico, con eso han conseguido llegar al 100% de la población con formas muy hábiles, porque no hay voces que contrastan la información, no se invita a ningún analista o experto ruso que explique por qué se hace esa operación militar especial en Ucrania, y no se invita al embajador ruso a los medios de comunicación.

"Solo hay uniformidad para definir y demonizar al presidente ruso Vladímir Putin, a su Gobierno, a sus fuerzas armadas, y a todos los rusos", dijo Couso a esta agencia.
Durante su intervención en el coloquio, el activista español denunció que durante el conflicto bélico entre Rusia y Ucrania, los medios de comunicación occidentales tomaron partido con Kiev, sin darle la oportunidad a Moscú de explicar sus razones que es —reiteró— "lo que debe de hacer el periodismo".
"Hay que contar las dos fuentes informativas de lo que pasa en una guerra. Digo que ha muerto el periodismo porque hay una práctica unanimidad en demonizar en este contexto a Rusia y de no dejar espacio al periodismo diferenciado del oficial", precisó Couso


----------



## Abstenuto (16 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Mucho video juego has visto tú. En el Golfo los aviones de la alianza Occidental se encontraron basicamente con SAMs 1 digit (SA-2, SA-3, SA-6, SA-7, SA-8 y SA-9), es decir SAMs de los años 60-70 junto con algunos SAMs de origen Francés Roland.
> 
> Es decir, no se encontraron con SAMs double digit que ya disponian los Soviéticos (SA-10 en adelante), de ahí se explica el relativo éxito de los cazabombarderos Occidentales de la coalición, en realidad tuvieron muchas bajas 52 aviones y 23 helicopteros.
> 
> ...



Te veo puesto. En Siria los F-16 israelíes han bombardeado objetivos iraníes a placer. Parece que los S-200 ni los han olido y por algunas razón el mando ruso no ha permitido que se usarán los S-300 que ya han sido entregados

He leído que logran burlar a los S-200 con contramedidas (jamming, supongo), no volando a baja cota

¿Tendrían problemas los F-16 con los S-300/S-400? ¿Se han enfrentado a estos sistemas los F-16 en algún conflicto?


----------



## jaimitoabogado (16 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



La verdad que esto es algo que me choca que se haga tan libremente y nadie se sorprenda tanto como yo .


----------



## NEKRO (16 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Vamos que lo dicho por ese "teniente general" es un brindis al sol. Suponiendo que exista , claro.



Ese general existe, esta retirado y trabaja para un think tank llamado CEPA, que no deja de tocarnos los cojones a todos los europeos tienen fijación con Rusia.









Center for European Policy Analysis


CEPA is a nonprofit that promotes an economically vibrant, strategically secure, and politically free Europe with close and enduring ties to the United States.




cepa.org






*Nuestra misión*
La misión del Centro para el Análisis de Políticas Europeas (CEPA) es garantizar una alianza transatlántica fuerte y duradera arraigada en valores y principios democráticos con visión estratégica, previsión e impacto político. A través de investigaciones, análisis y programas de vanguardia, brindamos nuevos conocimientos sobre energía, seguridad y defensa a *funcionarios y agencias gubernamentales*; ayudamos a las empresas transatlánticas a navegar por paisajes estratégicos cambiantes; y *construimos redes de futuros líderes atlantistas*. CEPA es una institución de política pública no partidista y sin fines de lucro.









Events | Center For European Policy Analysis | CEPA


CEPA works to preserve and extend the shared legacy of fighting for freedom, and America’s essential role in Europe, among a new generation of Atlanticists.




cepa.org









__





Analysis | CEPA







cepa.org









__





Transatlantic Leadership Program | Atlanticist | CEPA


The Transatlantic Leadership program at the Center for European Policy Analysis aims to strengthen ties across the Atlantic and among Atlanticists everywhere.




cepa.org









__





Support | Center For European Policy Analysis | CEPA


The Center for European Policy Analysis is grateful for the generous support that individuals, corporations, foundations, and governments have given to our work.




cepa.org









__





Siguen cayendo pesos pesados en Rusia, y los analistas prevén más. Se activa la purga interna.


Kremlin arrests FSB chiefs in fallout from Ukraine chaos | News | The Times Putin places head of the FSB's foreign intelligence branch under house arrest | Daily Mail Online




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (16 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Los próximos 10 días 'serán decisivos' en la guerra de Ucrania: ex comandante general del ejército de EE. UU.*
> El teniente general Ben Hodges es un excomandante general del Ejército de los EE. UU. y ahora ocupa la cátedra Pershing de Estudios Estratégicos en el Centro de Análisis de Políticas Europeas.
> Ha publicado hoy un nuevo artículo en el que predice que los próximos 10 días serán cruciales para decidir el resultado del conflicto.
> "Los rusos están en problemas y lo saben", escribe.
> ...



Este coronel me da que es del mismo pueblo que el francotirador wally, el fantasmas de kiev... de inventlandia


----------



## Besarionis (16 Mar 2022)

Bucanero dijo:


> y digo yo. Esta gente a que va a Ucrania. Te cae un misil cerca y se acabo la aventura. Es que me parece increible. No me imagino a las brigadas internacionales enla guerra civil perdiendo a unos pocos y diciendo algo así como"Ya nos vamos que hemos visto mucha guerra" Esta gente que se pensaba a que iban.



A cargarse pastores y campesinos, como las otras veces.


----------



## NEKRO (16 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Ese general existe, esta retirado y trabaja para un think tank llamado CEPA, que no deja de tocarnos los cojones a todos los europeos tienen fijación con Rusia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





NEKRO dijo:


> *¿Alguna vez os preguntais a quien dais credibilidad?
> 
> Andrei Soldatov *e *Irina Borogan*
> Trabajan para el *CEPA ( Center for European Policy Analysis)*. ¿Quereis saber quien pone la pasta en esa organización?, bueno que más da, voy a ponerlo igual
> ...


----------



## PutoNWO (16 Mar 2022)

No sé si lo habéis puesto, p
Según la Agencia de Inteligencia Británica, Rusia está reuniendo tropas del Distrito Militar del Este, de Siria, Armenia, la Flota del Pacífico y contratistas privados.

Todo ello según los británicos, para reemplazar las bajas que han sufrido en Ucrania.

According to the British Intelligence Agency, Russia is gathering troops from the Eastern Military District, Syria, Armenia, the Pacific Fleet and private contractors. 

All this according to the British, to replace the casualties they have suffered in the Ukraine.


----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)

Mas mercenarios lloriqueando:
La gente ya no debería venir aquí. Es una puta trampa" Un mercenario estadounidense cuenta cómo llegó a defender Ucrania, pero en lugar del heroísmo esperado, se topó con la dura realidad. La base militar, donde se reunían los voluntarios extranjeros, fue bombardeada. Los que sobrevivieran (incluido él) serían enviados a Kiev sin equipo y con diez rondas de municiones por persona. Y cuando el tipo trató de regresar a Polonia, tuvo que huir en una ambulancia, vestido con un chaleco de la Cruz Roja; de lo contrario, no lo habrían liberado. Al final del video, le aconseja a nadie que venga aquí: "no te dejarán sobrevivir". 


2 estadounidenses más en Ucrania describen lo que está pasando con los voluntarios occidentales y corroboran informes anteriores Parece haber varios elementos de voluntarios que operan ahora, no solo la Legión Ucraniana.


----------



## Focus in (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)

un regalo para un almacén de combustible y lubricantes en Nikopol (región de Dnepropetrovsk)



Luchando en el bosque cerca de #Kiev, según se informa hoy

Edificio supuestamente en llamas en Rubizhne esta noche. Los informes locales dicen que las fuerzas rusas entraron en la ciudad
La ciudad no ha caído aun ante las fuerzas rusas. Hay informes de enfrentamientos en las afueras desde hace unas horas. 


Llegada de un cohete a la posición de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Mirny, región de Odessa


----------



## raptors (16 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> No sé si lo habéis puesto, p
> Según la Agencia de Inteligencia Británica, Rusia está reuniendo tropas del Distrito Militar del Este, de Siria, Armenia, la Flota del Pacífico y contratistas privados.
> 
> Todo ello según los británicos, para reemplazar las bajas que han sufrido en Ucrania.
> ...



Occidente ya no encuentra a qué recurrir para denostar a rusia... el resumen seria:... Ladren perros.. es síntoma que rusia avanza...!!


----------



## PutoNWO (16 Mar 2022)

Comentario de otro hilo, Ucrania es ahora el infierno en la tierra para los extranjeros:
La historia es parecida a la del español que se piró de alli, de otro hilo que debe de andar por aqui. Bombazo a un barracón y un centenar de americanos, ingleses y demás muertos. Parece que los ukras los intentaron mandar al frente sin armamento, sin chalecos ni na. Este y un par de ellos decidieron pirarse en una ambulancia y se largaron hacia la frontera. Al llegar alli los ukras hacian ir de vuelta a to quisqui que llevaba ropa militar, cortando los pasaportes incluso para que no atravesasen la frontera. Parece ser que haciendose pasar por gente de la cruz roja, consiguieron material que imagino les darian los de cruz roja y pases para cruzar la frontera. Vamos, lo que cuenta es que aquello es una ratonera y los ukros no se andan con chiquitas tampoco.



Zanx Cita Citar


----------



## JAGGER (16 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Aficionados ................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey primo, cómo estás?


----------



## JAGGER (16 Mar 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Te veo puesto. En Siria los F-16 israelíes han bombardeado objetivos iraníes a placer. Parece que los S-200 ni los han olido y por algunas razón el mando ruso no ha permitido que se usarán los S-300 que ya han sido entregados
> 
> He leído que logran burlar a los S-200 con contramedidas (jamming, supongo), no volando a baja cota
> 
> ¿Tendrían problemas los F-16 con los S-300/S-400? ¿Se han enfrentado a estos sistemas los F-16 en algún conflicto?











Ejercito de Israel puede derrotar los misiles S-300 rusos entregados a Siria, dice ministro israelí


Tzachi Hanegbi declaró que, "sin lugar a equívocos", el sistema de misiles antiaéreos rusos S-300 recientemente entregado a Damasco no constituye una amenaza para Israel.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## PutoNWO (16 Mar 2022)

Un vídeo oftopic, soldados ingleses drogados de lsd


----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)

El jefe de la República de Chechenia entregó 80 unidades de equipos especiales. 
El jefe de la República de Donetsk, Denis Pushilin, distribuyó el equipo a disposición de los combatientes de la resistencia. 50 vehículos UAZ "Patriot" y UAZ-452 - al batallón "Sparta" y 30 equipos - a la milicia popular de la LPR.


En el pueblo de Kazachi, cerca de Kherson, la gente entrega voluntariamente sus armas acumuladas a las fuerzas armadas de la Federación Rusa. "Entreguen las armas a los militares y todo estará bien", dijo uno de los aldeanos. Una operación para garantizar la seguridad de la población local continúa en la región de Kherson. Las fuerzas armadas de la Federación Rusa están pidiendo a los residentes locales que entreguen sus armas.


----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)

Según el reportero de Sladkov+, la policía chechena logró avanzar en "Azovstal" en 1,5 km hacia adelante en Mariupol.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (16 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Hey primo, cómo estás?



Aquí chamo viendo la wuerra estrenando nuevo perfil werrero

Tengo sospechas que los mandos rusos sabotearon deliberadamente la ofensiva para cargarse a Putler o debilitar fuertemente su régimen

Lo de Kharkov es un desastre esta bombardeando la ciudad de forma inútil matando gente sin necesidad apenas se medio acerca y la lata rusa arde, mucho soldado se rinde posiblemente esperando asilo en Europa

Es que quien coño va a querer pelear por 300 Euros al mes en una dictadura de mierda ?

Con las sanciones que les vienen en meses Venezuela sera un paraíso



Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Este coronel me da que es del mismo pueblo que el francotirador wally, el fantasmas de kiev... de inventlandia



USA sus oficiales en este conflicto han sido muy competente dijeron que Vladolf Putler iba a invadir y lanzo su invasión, muchos decían que era invento y al final Putler se lanzo, la gran cantidad de bajas rusas especialmente en lata rusa destruida yo lo esperaba pero no tanto 

Ruso muerto en Mariupol 14 3 22 por la insignia probablemente es un general







Hay mucho material (Mucho fue borrado por ser muy fuerte)


----------



## Simo Hayha (16 Mar 2022)

Orcorrusos huyen despavoridos tras el bombardeo ucranio del aeropuerto de Kherson en el que han destruido varios helicópteros,


----------



## raptors (16 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Aquí chamo viendo la wuerra estrenando nuevo perfil werrero
> 
> Tengo sospechas que los mandos rusos sabotearon deliberadamente la ofensiva para cargarse a Putler o debilitar fuertemente su régimen
> 
> ...



Este empinado hasta se pone un nombre ruso... para tratar de que lo lean... pero de lejos se le nota el olor a mierda proUsa... ja


----------



## Gotthard (16 Mar 2022)

Porque claro, financiar con fondos propios una fabrica de semiconductores y chips en España eso no se le ocurre a nadie.

Mejor esos 20.000 millones para estudios de genero y su puta madre.


----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Aquí chamo viendo la wuerra estrenando nuevo perfil werrero
> 
> Tengo sospechas que los mandos rusos sabotearon deliberadamente la ofensiva para cargarse a Putler o debilitar fuertemente su régimen
> 
> ...



deja de dar por culo bananazolano de mierda

al puto ignore


----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)

En Florida, un hombre que fue detenido por excederse!! 
"Acabo de escuchar que Putin acaba de decir que iba a iniciar una guerra nuclear contra el mundo entero y yo estaba tratando de ir a casa para averiguar qué estaba pasando. 
¡Putin me obligó a hacerlo!"..


----------



## PutoNWO (16 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Este empinado hasta se pone un nombre ruso... para tratar de que lo lean... pero de lejos se le nota el olor a mierda proUsa... ja



Gracias por avisar, otro al ignore. Ya Van 85


----------



## PutoNWO (16 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Porque claro, financiar con fondos propios una fabrica de semiconductores y chips en España eso no se le ocurre a nadie.
> 
> Mejor esos 20.000 millones para estudios de genero y su puta madre.



No son 20.000

El año pasado se dieron otros 5.000, cuando ya eran 10.000+ 10.000 este año

25.000 millones, el Pib de un país no recuerdo si era finlandia

No es de extrañar si en unos años las feminazis y Charos reciben 50.000 millones al año. Pero van camino a eso.

Calopez mete la publi en el coño de tu hermana


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (16 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Rusos huyendo a la carrera con el rabo entre las piernas tras el bombardeo ucranio del aeropuerto de Kherson en el que han destruido varios helicópteros,



Los rusos controlan Kherson, pero ya confirme con diversas fuentes la destrucción de los helicópteros





fue un coñazo táctico brutal

El plan de victoria Pirrica de Putler es crear una república mas autónoma con Kherson como capital pero nadie en la zona quiere, luego de las sanciones que les vienen vivir en Rusia sera mas mierda que Venezuela multiplicado por 3


----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## BHAN83 (16 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> deja de dar por culo banazolano de mierda
> 
> al puto ignore



Yo creo que es colombiano haciendose pasar por venezolano.

Si fuera venezolano de verdad ya estaria en la mazmorra mas profunda del SEBIN con lo que suelta por aqui de Maduro.



De cualquier modo, es de la Gran Colombia.









Gran Colombia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## PutoNWO (16 Mar 2022)

Que no viene a cuento, pero que hemos hecho mal para tener un castigo de 25.000 millones tirados?


----------



## BHAN83 (16 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Que no viene a cuento, pero que hemos hecho mal para tener un castigo de 25.000 millones tirados?



Cuales?


----------



## Homero+10 (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## PutoNWO (16 Mar 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Cuales?



Para la igualdad de genaro. Feminismo, Charos de pelo morado, divorciadas con mucho odio


----------



## BHAN83 (16 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Para la igualdad de genaro. Feminismo, Charos de pelo morado, divorciadas con mucho odio



Miralo como una renta basica.

Da igual el concepto, simplemente hay una parte de la sociedad que no sirve para nada y necesita ser subsidiada, al repartir la paga ideologicamente ademas consigues votos, es como una red clientelar low cost.


----------



## PutoNWO (16 Mar 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Miralo como una renta basica.
> 
> Da igual el concepto, simplemente hay una parte de la sociedad que no sirve para nada y necesita ser subsidiada, al repartir la paga ideologicamente ademas consigues votos, es como una red clientelar low cost.



No he puesto los millones a inmigración que se dedican. Pero por supuesto son más de 25.000 millones, se dan pagas incluso a ex menores. Incluso después de 10 años de serlo. Te lo digo con conocimiento de haberlo visto y hablado con esas personas. Además me decían que vendían los medicamentos(tranquimazines, relajantes) que le recetaban aludiendo estar medio loco


----------



## BHAN83 (16 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> No he puesto los millones a inmigración que se dedican. Pero por supuesto son más de 25.000 millones, se dan pagas incluso a ex menores. Incluso después de 10 años de serlo. Te lo digo con conocimiento de haberlo visto y hablado con esas personas. Además me decían que vendían los medicamentos(tranquimazines, relajantes) que le recetaban aludiendo estar medio loco



Lo gastan en España, y tienen que comer sí o sí, mejor eso a tener gente robando por las calles.


----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)

Patrocinado por:


----------



## PutoNWO (16 Mar 2022)

Y esta munición es real?


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (16 Mar 2022)

Tengo la sospecha que esos Chechenos no son buenos en combate, osea son mas una herramienta para infligir terror psicológico pero casi no se les ve combatiendo, únicamente se ven las unidades regulares rusas, los de esos Chechenos es mantener al mini sanguinario dicadorcito local que vive colado de la micro polla de Putin, lo de los matones de Kadyrov es torturar, violar, robar meter una botella en el ano (Por eso son conocidos en Chechenia)

Checheno que sabe combatir de verdad es este.








BHAN83 dijo:


> Yo creo que es colombiano haciendose pasar por venezolano.



El ejercito de mis vecinos Culombianos es mucho mejor que esta cagada que estamos viendo Par Favar, el ejercito Colombiano tiene tecnología OTAN visión nocturna, los rusos son débiles en visión nocturna amanecen muertos.

Rusos muertos en Kharkov fue el 13 3 22






Todos los ejércitos panchitos son muy prudentes eso de mandar lata rusa a ser quemada en un tiro al pato no es posible en Sudamérica quienes tienen fuerzas blindadas / mecanizadas muy pequeñitas y los oficiales son cuidadosamente escogidos

Los rusos han perdido ya material blindado de 3 divisiones acorazadas, otra teoría es que los generales rusos quieran cargarse a Putler y por eso ellos están poniendo la cagada a propósito (En esos sistemas tan sanguinarios para cargarte al dictador debes tomar medidas demenciales)

Soy Guanozolano a marchar tropaprorrusapacoñolademierda doritera a marchar disciplina señores!!


----------



## PutoNWO (16 Mar 2022)

Pues si se han cargado la 53 brigada mecanizada que luchaba por Donestk, han dicho que está aniquilada por completo. Ya en 2017 tenía todo esto:

Estructura actual
A 2017 la estructura de la brigada es la siguiente:

53a Brigada Mecanizada , Sievierodonetsk
Sede y empresa de la Sede
1er Batallón Mecanizado
2do Batallón Mecanizado
3er Batallón Mecanizado
Batallón de tanques
24º Batallón de Infantería Motorizada " Aidar "
43 ° Batallón de Infantería Motorizada "Patriota"
Grupo de artillería de brigada
Sede y batería de adquisición de objetivos
Batallón de artillería autopropulsada ( 2S3 Akatsiya )
Batallón de artillería autopropulsada ( 2S1 Gvozdika )
Batallón de artillería de cohetes ( BM-21 Grad )
Batallón de Artillería Antitanque ( MT-12 Rapira )
Batallón de Artillería de Misiles Antiaéreos
Batallón de ingenieros
Batallón de mantenimiento
Batallón Logístico
Compañía de reconocimiento
Compañía de francotiradores
Compañía de guerra electrónica
Compañía de señales
Compañía de radar
Empresa de defensa QBRN
Compañía Médica


----------



## PutoNWO (16 Mar 2022)

Por cierto eso de 24º Batallón de Infantería Motorizada " Aidar " son los nazis de Aidar?


----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Pues si se han cargado la 53 brigada mecanizada que luchaba por Donestk, han dicho que está aniquilada por completo. Ya en 2017 tenía todo esto:
> 
> Estructura actual
> A 2017 la estructura de la brigada es la siguiente:
> ...









PutoNWO dijo:


> Por cierto eso de 24º Batallón de Infantería Motorizada " Aidar " son los nazis de Aidar?



si, el regimiento Aidar tiene varios batallones distribuidos en varias posiciones, dentro de varias brigadas, o tambien de forma independiente
con el Azov pasa lo mismo

el regimiento es una unidad administrativa y de formacion compuesta por varias unidades del mismo arma (batallones de infanteria, grupos de artilleria, etc...)
mientras la brigada es una unidad de maniobra interarmas que se forma adjuntando varios batallones de maniobra (3-4) y otras unidades de apoyo de distintas armas (artilleria,caballeria, ingenieros, comunicaciones...)


----------



## Rafl Eg (16 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> En la 13 TV-Maricomplejines han entrevistado a un periodista ucraniano desde Kiev diciendo lo que sin duda piensan los paramilitares que controlan Ucrania: no quieren ceder ni Crimea ni el Donbass y de desarme ni hablar...o sea que las posibilidades de acuerdo a corto plazo parecen muy remotas. Tambien el detalle que un civil exprese opiniones tan belicistas da a entender que quizas no haya dicho lo que piensa realmente por miedo a represalias, represalias que aplicarían tambien al mismo Zelensky si se diera el caso que quisiera negociar realmente ( y acusarían a los rusos de haberselo cargado por supuesto...).
> 
> Y en Tele-Sánchez ha salido el ínclito Encinas llamando tonto a Putin que es de lo poco que no le habían llamado...., sólo les falta decir que le huele el sobaco y se tira pedos en público ....desde luego queda claro que se ponen muy nerviosos con el personaje .
> 
> Sobre las operaciones militares parece claro que el objetivo prioritario es la destrucción de las fuerzas ukras en el Donbass aunque según los periolistos cada día hacen un asalto a Kiev bombardeando los objetivos militares de costumbre como escuelas, hospitales, guarderías y puestos de caramelos....y en Jarkov y Energodar han volado no sé cuantas veces las instalaciones nucleares, los perrolistos del nwo de mierda cada vez sueltan las trolas mas gordas, pero hay gente que ya les está viendo el plumero, ojo...



Cualquiera que en Ucrania tuviera predisposición para llegar a un acuerdo que pusiera fin al conflicto, lo tendría imposible, primero por los consejeros usanos y sus cantos de sirena para enfangar a los ukros hasta arriba, y después por los ultras que van eliminando a los "tibios".. Hay una correlación directa entre USA y los banderistas, que es el binomio que realmente lleva las riendas en Ucrania. Así que dificilmente puede llegarse a paz alguna mediante un acuerdo o un escrito al no haber interlocutores válidos.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (16 Mar 2022)

*Guerrero Checheno Mítico llega a Ucrania y recibe por primera vez la espada sajona ese sujeto es un guerrero legendario el solo vale todos los violadores de Kadyrov juntos (Conocidos por meter botellas en el ano), yo le he visto combatir es espectacular, es un Leon de batalla brutal *







La Policía Ucra les agarro robando comida se entregaron los rateros a las autoridades


----------



## BHAN83 (16 Mar 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Venezuela lleva años con bolsa de petroleo en yuanes, y los venezolanos de a pie siguen deseando fervientemente dolares pese a no ser moneda oficial en Venezuela, es una economía dolarizada de facto.

@*_* Рокоссовский podrá dar fe de ello.


----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)

En Makeevka (al este de Donetsk) Tochka-U ucraniano provocando heridas a 4 personas, de ellos 2 niños.
Video Telegram: Contact @boris_rozhin


----------



## ccartech (16 Mar 2022)

Tres líderes de la UE desafían el cerco de Kiev para dar su apoyo a Zelenski


El presidente de Ucrania agradece “realmente” el gesto a los primeros ministros polaco, checo y esloveno en una reunión en la asediada capital. La Comisión Europea se distancia de la iniciativa




elpais.com


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)

Brevemente sobre Ucrania. 15/03/2022






*Brevemente sobre Ucrania. 15/03/2022*

1. Mariúpol. El asalto a la ciudad continúa. En varias áreas, los nuestros tuvieron un avance, pero el enemigo aún resiste obstinadamente y de manera organizada, sabiendo que ya no hay posibilidades de un desbloqueo, y que no serán particularmente tomados prisioneros.

2. Ugledar. Luchando en el área de Ugledar y en dirección a Marinka-Kurakhovo. El enemigo se retira lentamente, pero es demasiado pronto para decir que su resistencia está desorganizada. El comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en esta dirección está tratando de ganar algo de tiempo antes de retirarse a la siguiente línea de defensa.

3. Donetsk. La lucha continuó en el área de Avdiivka y Marinka, pero aún no hay avances serios. El enemigo, como de costumbre, continuó bombardeando los asentamientos de la RPD.

4. Gorlovka. En el área de Verkhnetoretsky, las tropas de la RPD lograron avanzar con el apoyo de la artillería y la aviación, creando una amenaza directa a la carretera que conduce a Avdeevka, así como ciertos requisitos previos para avanzar a Dzerzhinsk, donde el enemigo se está preparando para una obstinada defensa. Por supuesto, es demasiado pronto para hablar de un gran avance del frente aquí.

5. LPR. Las tropas LPR continuaron luchando en la parte occidental de Popasnaya y también ocuparon al menos la mitad de Rubizhne. La lucha continuó allí, así como en las afueras de Severodonetsk. Además, las tropas de la república están fijadas en la frontera administrativa de las antiguas regiones de Kharkiv y Lugansk.

6. Járkov. La lucha continuó durante toda la noche alrededor de la ciudad. La ciudad misma, debido a las tácticas terroristas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, continúa siendo destruida gradualmente.

7. Kiev. Luchando en la línea Gostomel-Vyshgorod y en el área de Bucha-Irpin. Al este de la ciudad, la lucha se dirigió al noreste y al este de Brovar. Chernihiv y Sumy siguen sin grandes cambios.

8. Nikolaev. Los combates continuaron al norte de la ciudad, que se prepara para repeler un asalto que aún no se produce. Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF se han limitado hasta ahora a avanzar hacia Krivoy Rog y Nikopol, y también ocuparon los asentamientos restantes de la región de Kherson y declararon su control total.

9. Odesa. El enemigo volvió a encender la histeria anti-aterrizaje, a lo que se sumaron los temores de que las Fuerzas Armadas de RF estuvieran preparando un ataque en Odessa al norte de Nikolaev. Por lo tanto, una parte importante de las fuerzas que quedan aquí con las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se asienta precisamente en la región de Odessa, aunque en teoría podrían aliviar la situación del bloqueo de Nikolaev.

10. Izyum. Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa claramente están empujando a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en dirección a Slavyansk. En vista de esto, hay un socavamiento activo de puentes al sureste de Izyum. La propia aglomeración de Slavyansko-Kramatorsk está bajo ataque, lo que presagia un comienzo bastante temprano de las batallas por la ciudad. La situación con la ofensiva en el área de Barvenkovo no está del todo clara.

La transmisión en Ucrania sin parar desde el 23 de febrero continúa como de costumbre aquí Сolonelcassad


----------



## NPI (16 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Aquí chamo viendo la wuerra estrenando nuevo perfil werrero
> 
> Tengo sospechas que los mandos rusos sabotearon deliberadamente la ofensiva para cargarse a Putler o debilitar fuertemente su régimen
> 
> ...



@Рокоссовский y su anterior cuenta @*_*


----------



## ccartech (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## ccartech (16 Mar 2022)

La 25.a Brigada Aerotransportada de Ucrania destruyó un tanque ruso en la región #Kharkiv


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> La 25.a Brigada Aerotransportada de Ucrania destruyó un tanque ruso en la región #Kharkiv



Es ucraniano el tanque


----------



## Simo Hayha (16 Mar 2022)

Otra partida (la tercera) de receptores de internet satelital Starlink llega a Ucrania.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Tengo la sospecha que esos Chechenos no son buenos en combate, osea son mas una herramienta para infligir terror psicológico pero casi no se les ve combatiendo, únicamente se ven las unidades regulares rusas, los de esos Chechenos es mantener al mini sanguinario dicadorcito local que vive colado de la micro polla de Putin, lo de los matones de Kadyrov es torturar, violar, robar meter una botella en el ano (Por eso son conocidos en Chechenia)
> 
> Checheno que sabe combatir de verdad es este.
> 
> ...



14 mensajes y tú impresión es...


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Orcorrusos huyen despavoridos tras el bombardeo ucranio del aeropuerto de Kherson en el que han destruido varios helicópteros,



Jojojo, pasa un convoy... Están huyendo.

Vaya propaganda barata, hay que currarsela más


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

Hilo situación


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Los primeros ministros de Polonia, República Checa y Estonia en zona de guerra (Kiev). Mientras el orcozar cobarde mandando a sus miniorcos a morir a Ucrania.



Se ve claramente que están en Kiev


----------



## apocalippsis (16 Mar 2022)

*Si no detienen a EE.UU., habrá una terrible guerra en Ucrania: experto*
*13 may 2014*

El doctor en sociología, José Antonio Egido, explicó que en este momento, en el territorio ucraniano, las únicas autoridades legitimadas por el pueblo son las de las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y de Lugansk. "Las autoridades de la junta de Kiev nacen de un golpe de Estado fascista apoyado por Washington y buscan legitimarse mediante unas elecciones presidenciales", dijo.


----------



## Magick (16 Mar 2022)

*La inscripción en un camión en Alemania:*

¡No te molestes!
Los camiones no funcionarán a partir del lunes.
A partir del martes puedes recoger tu periódico en el kiosko tú mismo.
El miércoles, el pan de ayer.
El jueves no habrá gasolina en las gasolineras.
El viernes, puedes llevar tu basura al vertedero en tu bicicleta.
El sábado, puedes dar un paseo por la tienda entre los estantes vacíos.
El domingo puedes dormir mucho tiempo, ya que no habrá cerveza en las tabernas.
El lunes no tienes que ir a trabajar porque no hay más material (materias primas).


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

. Trabajadores de un aeropuerto italiano protestan por 'vuelos humanitarios' para Ucrania cargados de armas


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

Propaganda mala


----------



## Rafl Eg (16 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Los primeros ministros de Polonia, República Checa y Estonia en zona de guerra (Kiev). Mientras el orcozar cobarde mandando a sus miniorcos a morir a Ucrania.



Esa sala podría estar perfectamente en polonia


----------



## Aurkitu (16 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Los primeros ministros de Polonia, República Checa y Estonia en zona de guerra (Kiev). Mientras el orcozar cobarde mandando a sus miniorcos a morir a Ucrania.



Estaría bien escucharla y verla íntegra, y con subtítulos mejor. Porque sólo se puede ver a un Zelensky que parece que esta diciendo donde mierda me han metido, y de esos primeros ministros, sus caras, que son todo un lenguaje para el que sabe leerlo. Parece que estén mirando la crónica de una muerte anunciada.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Los primeros ministros de Polonia, República Checa y Estonia en zona de guerra (Kiev). Mientras el orcozar cobarde mandando a sus miniorcos a morir a Ucrania.



Deben estar en Polonia.

Lo gracioso es observar los planos que le hacen al payaso que parece una realización de Hollywood


----------



## PutoNWO (16 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Estaría bien escucharla y verla íntegra, y con subtítulos mejor. Porque sólo se puede ver a un Zelensky que parece que esta diciendo donde mierda me han metido, y de esos primeros ministros, sus caras, que son todo un lenguaje para el que sabe leerlo. Parece que estén mirando la crónica de una muerte anunciada.



Pero en ningún caso es un fake de Guerra como muchos dicen, o acaso no vimos como se mataban, como torturaban en Donbass a mujeres y las tiraban a piscinas después de violarlas. Los vídeos están ahí, sólo hay que buscar Donbass 2014


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Están en Albengibre, provincia de Albacete. Y los rusos ya invadieron Ucrania, tardaron tres horas y media, pero claro, contaron con todo el apoyo de su pueblo hermano. La única baja fue un soldado que se hizo un esguince al estirarse para tratar de coger un ramo de flores que le ofrecían. Los caminoes crematorio que llevaban al final los han tenido que transformar en barbacoas itinerantes y van ofreciendo parrilladas por los pueblos para agradecer al pueblo su calurosa acogida.



Albacete caga y vete, y si te puedes aguantar no te pares ni a mear


----------



## Aurkitu (16 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Pero en ningún caso es un fake de Guerra como muchos dicen, o acaso no vimos como se mataban, como torturaban en Donbass a mujeres y las tiraban a piscinas después de violarlas. Los vídeos están ahí, sólo hay que buscar Donbass 2014



¿Qué? Destinatario equivocado me parece -al mensaje-.


----------



## Simo Hayha (16 Mar 2022)

Orcorrusos dándose de ostias entre ellos. Es lo que pasa cuando alistas a toda la escoria de un país en el ejército.


----------



## MrMaster (16 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "Aparta que manchas"











Hackean la cuenta de la Casa Real en Twitter para seguir a Zelenski


Detectada la intromisión, ha sido subsanada y recuperada la normalidad en la cuenta




www.abc.es






La *Casa Real* ha informado este domingo de que una «intromisión cibernética» ha manipulado su cuenta de Twitter.

Según indican fuentes de Zarzuela a Europa Press, se ha manipulado un seguimiento falso a la cuenta del presidente de Ucrania, *Volodímir Zelenski*.

Detectada la intromisión, ha sido subsanada y *recuperada la normalidad en la cuenta*, aseguran las mismas fuentes.


----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)

Impresionantes imágenes de la llegada de un misil a una instalación militar en Kiev 
¡Por Donetsk!
VIDEO: Telegram: Contact @RVvoenkor 


En Zaporozhye, reportan una poderosa explosión en el centro de la ciudad 



Sistema de defensa aérea destruido "Strela-10" de los castigadores de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Lisichansk LPR


----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)

si claro vas a combatir las ideas de Adolf Hitler con mas ideas, sobre todo cuando empieces a tragar Ziklon B

las ideas son como los culos, cada uno tiene las suyas, pero sirven para lo mismo que los culos, para hacer grandes cagadas


----------



## apocalippsis (16 Mar 2022)

Una periodista francesa denuncia "censura", luego de que Le Figaro eliminara su reportaje sobre los bombardeos del Donbass


Previamente este mes, anunció que llevaría ante la justicia por difamación a otro diario francés, Liberation, que la acusó de "apegarse a los argumentos de las autoridades rusas".




actualidad.rt.com





Hay subtítulos en italiano, inglés, español y francés. Haga clic en "configuración" (símbolo de engranaje en el escritorio o tres puntos en la parte superior derecha de la aplicación móvil). Vaya a "Subtítulos" y elija el idioma deseado.


----------



## PutoNWO (16 Mar 2022)

*

*


----------



## damnun_infectum (16 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Otra partida (la tercera) de receptores de internet satelital Starlink llega a Ucrania.



Elon Musk, dueño de Starlink y el servicio SPACE X ALERTA....de NO ACTIVAR estas estaciones PORQUE SERÁN BLANCO FÁCIL PARA LOS RUSOS.

Jajaja, otro bulo más desmontado.









Elon Musk alerta a Ucrania sobre el peligro de Starlink en zona de guerra


Elon Musk ha enviado antenas a Ucrania para que puedan mantener su acceso a internet usando su red Starlink, pero ahora avisa del peligro que conlleva su uso en la invasión rusa




www.elconfidencial.com





Por cierto, los satélites de OneWeb, competencia de Space X...PARALIZADOS POR RUSIA.









Rusia se niega a lanzar los satélites de OneWeb, competencia de Starlink, tras las sanciones de Reino Unido por el conflicto con Ucrania


Actualización: OneWeb ha dado a conocer que suspende todos los lanzamientos restantes desde Baikonur, incluyendo el que ya se encontraba en la plataforma para...




www.xataka.com.mx


----------



## Simo Hayha (16 Mar 2022)

Ucrania continua desmilitarizando el ejército ruso.


----------



## Simo Hayha (16 Mar 2022)

EEUU contempla suministrar a Ucrania drones-kamikaces Switchbades


----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> EEUU contempla suministrar a Ucrania drones-kamikaces Switchbades



Los de las cuchillas, cojonudo, hay que afeitar rusos.


----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Ucrania continua desmilitarizando el ejército ruso.



Cara de nazi tenía.


----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)

*I. Lopatenok (EE. UU.): Los estadounidenses ya no confían en los medios ucranianos. hay muchas mentiras*


Igor Lopatenok, productor de cine estadounidense, documentalista, director de películas de Oliver Stone, autor del canal de telegramas @GlobalTreePictures, respondió a las preguntas de los espectadores y lectores en la transmisión en vivo del principal proyecto de oposición de Ucrania " *La voz de la verdad* " y el youtube canal “ PolitWera ” . Se emitió desde Los Ángeles, California. _Aquí están las citas principales: _*¿Cómo se mostró el conflicto en Ucrania a los estadounidenses? ¿Y cómo se lo tomaron?*







“El primer estado fue de shock. El segundo es el apoyo de los ucranianos, porque los ucranianos estaban bien preparados para llevar a cabo una guerra de información: tienen instructores muy talentosos y se desarrollaron algoritmos de antemano; se preparó la base y hubo mucha experiencia, desde 2014, sobre cómo construir una realidad artificial y cómo ponerte esta realidad en la cabeza”.

*¿Has llegado al éxito?*

“En el fragor de la guerra de la información, los ucranianos y los comandantes detrás de ellos están utilizando todos los métodos de producción de noticias falsas y narrativa construida que han estado usando desde 2014: estas son víctimas sagradas, tomas escenificadas, mitos, leyendas y otras herramientas. Y esto no funcionó con los estadounidenses".

*¿Por qué?*

“A diferencia de la población ucraniana, que vive en un mundo cerrado donde no hay medios de comunicación externos, donde todos los canales de televisión de la oposición están silenciados, aplastados y prohibidos, en Estados Unidos sigue siendo un poco diferente... Dos semanas después del inicio del conflicto. , los estadounidenses comunes, especialmente entre los republicanos, tienen cada vez más dudas sobre lo que escuchan tanto de nuestros principales medios de comunicación como de lo que Ucrania genera y arroja al espacio de información global. Cada vez están más interesados en opiniones alternativas”.

*¿Me puedes contar más?*

“Ahora la condena de Ucrania ya ha comenzado por [una gran] cantidad de mentiras. Además, comenzó a aparecer un interés cercano en la gran cantidad de hechos de la presencia de nacionalistas radicales, fascistas y neonazis en Ucrania. Además, la posición de [Vladimir] Zelensky sobre “¡Dennos armas! ¡Cierra el cielo para nosotros! - esta es la posición de una persona que es completamente dependiente, que está gobernada por lo que debe decir y que no dice lo que realmente es.

*Pero el mismo "YouTube" bloquea canales y videos objetables. Entonces, ¿la victoria no será para la verdad, sino para las "noticias falsas"?*

“Si comparamos este conflicto con la Segunda Guerra Mundial, creo que estamos en la etapa de 1944-1945... Ahora se han creado sitios alternativos y están ganando popularidad: Parler, Rumble, Odysee. Por lo tanto, a pesar de las prohibiciones, mis películas "Ucrania en llamas" y "En la lucha por Ucrania" obtuvieron millones de visitas... Somos el líder en vistas en AppleTV: al menos 50 millones de personas se suscriben a este servicio, está disponible en cualquier iPhone americano. Somos el éxito número uno en Amazon, vendiendo todos nuestros DVD y todos nuestros discos Blu-ray... Así que la verdad ganará".

*¿Qué les desearía a los periodistas ucranianos que durante ocho años han incitado e incluso ahora siguen incitando a la enemistad y al odio en el país?*

“Quiero recordar a los periodistas que están colaborando con el actual [régimen de Kiev] que está matando a su propia gente: ¡el castigo es inevitable!... Tendrán suerte si logran escapar. Aquellos que sean atrapados entre ustedes serán llevados ante la justicia y serán castigados por todas las atrocidades que han cometido.

_La versión completa de la comunicación en línea está en el video en el enlace:_

https://golospravdy.eu/i-lopatenok-ssha-amerikancy-bolshe-ne-veryat-ukrainskim-smi-tam-mnogo-lzhi/


----------



## damnun_infectum (16 Mar 2022)

En 57 para 58 años que tengo, nunca he visto un episodio de lluvia de barro como el que tenemos. Dicen los medios que es una cosa normal, justamente,...hay que creer LO CONTRARIO. Anoche las calles sin gente, porque como te llueva, pareces un luchador grecoromano que viene del circo.

Se llama también lluvia DE SANGRE, ... casualidades?.

Seguro que ATARAXIO nos ilumina.

Saludos.


----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)

*Cómo encontrar hombres cohete ucranianos: asesinos de civiles en la RPD*

El 15 de marzo en Donetsk es un día de luto por los que murieron como resultado del bombardeo del misil ucraniano Tochka-U. ¿Cuál de los militares ucranianos es personalmente responsable de este crimen de guerra, qué unidad militar usó este misil y cómo, y qué dijo la computadora portátil secreta encontrada por la inteligencia sobre sus acciones? 


Recordemos que como resultado del impacto del cohete ucraniano "Tochka-U" en el centro de Donetsk, 20 personas murieron en el lugar, incluidos niños, otro herido murió más tarde en el hospital. Las defensas aéreas de la ciudad funcionaron con retraso, como resultado de lo cual el misil fue derribado casi sobre el centro de Donetsk y las municiones en racimo cayeron sobre áreas residenciales. En el caso de la explosión de un cohete en tierra, habría habido un orden de magnitud más de víctimas.

No hay instalaciones militares o gubernamentales en el lugar donde cayeron los cassettes. Esta es la esquina de las calles Universitetskaya y Teatralnaya, cerca de la sucursal del banco local. Varios de los muertos hacían cola en el cajero automático. Otros estaban en el autobús. Incluso si asumimos que el cohete voló hacia la Casa de Gobierno de la RPD, no puede considerarse de otro modo como un acto terrorista.

Tochka-U es el "abuelo" del Iskander, el portador de armas nucleares. Inicialmente, su campo de tiro declarado era de 120 kilómetros, pero se fue aumentando gradualmente a 500 kilómetros. A partir de 2021, *las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tenían 90 lanzadores de* diversos grados de preparación (esta es la nómina) *y hasta 800 misiles* .

Hasta el 13 de marzo de 2022, durante la operación especial, fueron derribados de 14 a 16 misiles ucranianos de este tipo, de los cuales dos fueron derribados sobre territorio ruso. En la Federación Rusa, uno de los derribados dañó un almacén en Millerovo y el otro fue derribado sobre el centro de Taganrog. Dos cohetes más con una diferencia de una semana cayeron sobre un gran almacén de productos petrolíferos en la ciudad de Rovenki (LPR). Nunca hubo impactos directos. Cada vez que los misiles fueron derribados en la aproximación y el daño en el suelo fue causado por cassettes.

Por el momento, la *19ª brigada de misiles separada "Santa Bárbara" de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tiene 12 lanzadores basados en el anfibio soviético BAZ-5921* . Se reducen a tres divisiones de cuatro vehículos, todos equipados con misiles con ojiva de racimo. 50 cargas de racimo con un peso total de 482 kilogramos, 15,8 mil fragmentos. *Las divisiones de la brigada de misiles 19 se están moviendo a lo largo de un gran diámetro desde la región de Khmelnytsky (ubicación permanente) a las regiones de Zaporozhye, Kiev y Dnepropetrovsk, desde donde realizan lanzamientos individuales y regresan al oeste de Ucrania para recargar. Esta es la razón de las dificultades con su intercepción.

Sin embargo, en el caso del ataque a Donetsk, el lanzador estaba ubicado en el área de Krasnoarmeysk, a unos 60 kilómetros al oeste-noroeste de Donetsk.*Pero de todos modos, el ejército de la DPR (así como la LPR) no tiene armas que puedan cubrir esta instalación a tal distancia, dada su baja visibilidad.

En general, el trabajo de la defensa aérea de la Federación Rusa, la DPR y la LPR puede evaluarse positivamente, ya que todos los misiles fueron derribados en la aproximación. Solo en algunos casos se notaron en el último momento. El problema aquí es que las defensas aéreas rusas, capaces de destruir misiles a gran altura, no están involucradas en la defensa de estos sectores del frente y del propio territorio ruso (Taganrog, Millerovo), sino que fueron enviadas para combatir la aviación ucraniana.

Ahora, cuando esta aviación prácticamente se ha ido, y las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de la Federación Rusa han ganado la supremacía aérea completa, parte de los sistemas de defensa aérea pesados, por ejemplo, el S-300, pueden redirigirse exclusivamente para combatir Tochki-U. Además, el liderazgo militar de la RPD admitió que no había sistemas de defensa aérea en la república que pudieran lidiar de manera más efectiva con los misiles tácticos operativos, y recurrió a las tropas rusas en busca de ayuda.

Pero de todos modos, ahora deberíamos hablar de destruir la brigada de misiles 19 en el suelo y no esperar el próximo lanzamiento. Y esto es posible controlando las bases en la región de Khmelnytsky, para lo cual hay reconocimiento espacial, constelación de satélites y, en última instancia, drones.

Ahora sobre las personalidades que nombró Pushilin y no solo. El líder de la RPD habló sobre el número de serie del misil, que se utilizó para llegar a la unidad de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Este es el trabajo de un investigador para encontrar pruebas, ya que la brigada ucraniana 19 es la única de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la que se concentran los Tochki-U. También hay nóminas de la brigada de cohetes. Entonces, la tripulación es conocida por su nombre, incluidos los que presionaron el botón de inicio. Mucho más importante fue establecer una cadena de mando, incluso para el futuro.

La inteligencia de la RPD obtuvo una computadora portátil que supuestamente pertenecía a un empleado de la sede del grupo unido de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el Donbass. Contenía un informe del jefe de artillería sobre los planes para el uso de combate de la brigada de misiles 19 contra objetivos en la ciudad de Donetsk. Entre los objetivos prioritarios se encuentran la Casa de Gobierno, el centro transmisor de radio y televisión y la oficina de registro y alistamiento militar republicano.

Además, la computadora portátil contenía muchas fotos de estos y otros objetivos tomados de drones, y cosas mucho más interesantes. La computadora portátil fue incautada en uno de los centros de comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, presumiblemente en Mariupol. Y toda esta belleza está firmada por el comandante de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el Donbass (desde el 15 de marzo, ya ex) General Alexander Pavlyuk.

Así que la cadena de mando es así. Directamente, el comandante de las tropas de cohetes y artillería de las Fuerzas Terrestres de Ucrania, el general Vyacheslav Yuryevich Gorbylev, aprobó directamente el plan para el uso de combate de misiles Tochka-U en la ciudad de Donetsk.

El hecho es que la brigada 19 con sus "Puntos-U" informa directamente al comando de las Fuerzas Terrestres como arma estratégica, y se otorga permiso para usarla en Kiev. Gorbylev se educó en la URSS, fue general bajo el mando de Poroshenko y ha conservado su cargo desde 2016. Un gran partidario de la transición a los estándares de la OTAN y los sistemas de control de fuego de la OTAN.


La orden directa de usar misiles Tochka-U fue dada por el comandante de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Donbass, el general Alexander Pavlyuk, nacido en 1970 en Novograd-Volynsky, región de Zhytomyr.
En 1991 se graduó de la Escuela de Tanques de Kharkov y comenzó como comandante de un pelotón de tanques en su pequeña Patria. Allí avanzó en el servicio. En 2006, dirigió el grupo militar ucraniano en Kosovo durante un año. Luego se convirtió en el comandante de la brigada 24 en el mismo Yavorov, que el otro día fue liquidado con éxito por el "Calibre" ruso. Con la misma brigada en 2014, se fue al Donbass, donde peleó pésimamente. Fue la brigada 24 la que cayó regularmente en varias crisis: en Zelenopolye, sufrió grandes pérdidas por el ataque de MLRS, luego hubo batallas fallidas por el puesto 32, como resultado de lo cual la brigada se retiró.

Querían disolverlo por completo, pero por alguna razón no lo hicieron, sino que simplemente sacaron a Pavlyuk del puesto de comandante. Sin embargo, en 2017 fue designado para comandar el distrito Oeste de Lviv y ascendido a teniente general. En 2020, el presidente Zelensky nombra a Pavlyuk como comandante del Cuartel General Operativo Conjunto de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. En este cargo, prometió "desgarrar a los rusos con sus propias manos" y abogó por la creación de armas nucleares en Ucrania. Con el inicio de la operación especial de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, Pavlyuk fue nombrado comandante de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el Donbass, y pasó los primeros días en Mariupol, donde “creó la defensa” de la ciudad. El 4 de marzo, recibió el título de "Héroe de Ucrania".



Y por último, el intérprete directo. Comandante de la brigada de misiles 19 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Coronel Fyodor Yaroshevich, graduado de KLa Escuela de Comando Superior de Fuerzas de Misiles de Azan lleva el nombre del Mariscal de Artillería MN Chistyakov (graduación de 1990). Tío grande, propenso a la plenitud. Según compañeros de estudios, no gozaba de autoridad en la escuela, estudiaba mal. Fue asignado a la brigada de misiles Khmelnitsky de las tropas soviéticas, donde, después de 19 años de servicio en Ucrania, ascendió al rango de coronel.


En 2017, el Comité de Investigación de la Federación Rusa lo incluyó en la lista de buscados por crímenes de guerra en el período 2014-2015. Luego puso paquetes de Tochki-U en los asentamientos de la DPR y LPR, por ejemplo, borró el pueblo de Pokrovskoye. Al parecer, este es el único especialista en este tipo de armas en Ucrania, ya que conserva su puesto de comandante de brigada desde 2014. Los nombres de los militares que realizaron el trabajo técnico (el mismo botón de "inicio") no fueron revelados. Pero no hay duda de que serán encontrados.

vz.ru/world/2022/3/15/1148704.html


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

el Teniente general calopez repasaba el plan de invasión de Gibraltar una vez mas, las defensas del peñon de q890 estaban muy desfasadas para esta España del siglo XXI, adelante con el plan dijo a sus generales, pronto Gibraltar caería.........................continuara o no


----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Mira ahi has dicho la verdad, de eso iba todo esto. De reventar rusia para saquearla para los amos del dinero.



Si eres tan gilipollas de poner en bandeja motivos para que te machaque, el problema es tuyo exponiendote.
El lío lo ha montado Putin, los buitres siempre están buscando carroña.


Antes de meterte en aventuras, verifica tus capacidades, posibilidades, enemigos...


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (16 Mar 2022)

A la tropaprorrusapacoñolademierda florera neurotica bloqueadora llorona para que estén tranquilos les digo los rusos han mostrado avances coherentes en el sur del país ya controlan todo el Oblast de Kherson Kherson Oblast - Wikipedia el ejercito Ucro se replegó de toda la zona pero ojo puede haber una guerra de guerrillas hasta el momento han habido protestas pacificas en Kherson si los rusos comienzan a disparan a la población en masa eso puede mutar a guerra de guerrillas, el ejercito Ucra-Rambo ha sido eficiente en la defensa y muy ligeramente eficiente en muy pequeños contra ataques, si para ser eficiente debes mandar gran cantidad de fuerzas al matadero bueno es un sistema que a mi no me gusta 

Kiev, Kharkov ofensivas rusas fracasadas o son de distracción para invadir el sur del país aunque no entiendo para que poner columnas completas de blindados para que sean voladas en tiros al pato solo como "Distracción" con soldados rusos calcinados menuda distracción señuelos humanos lanzados a una muerte segura tácticas insanas rusas suicidas - El ejercito Sirio que se dijo una y otra vez que era "Mucho mas malo y mediocre que el Ruso" jamas cometió semejantes carnicerías de "Distracción" contra sus tropas

Esto fue en norte de Kiev día 1 de la invasión en Spoiler los rusos carbonizados para que no me bloqueen otra vez


Spoiler
































El numero de soldados rusos muertos al 16 3 22 es de 4000 aproximadamente (USA estima que son 6000 USA SIEMPRE HA ACERTADO EN EL CONFLICTO SON QUIENES TIENEN MAS ALTA CREDIBILIDAD AQUI) heridos fuera de combate con lesiones permanentes otros 4000 el numero de capturados una fuente medio "Creíble" de twitter hace unos días calculaba 1000 podemos calcular un total de 10000 bajas no recuperables 1200 Vehículos, camiones, blindados, tanques casi lo equivalente a 3 divisiones blindadas


----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> En 57 para 58 años que tengo, nunca he visto un episodio de lluvia de barro como el que tenemos. Dicen los medios que es una cosa normal, justamente,...hay que creer LO CONTRARIO. Anoche las calles sin gente, porque como te llueva, pareces un luchador grecoromano que viene del circo.
> 
> Se llama también lluvia DE SANGRE, ... casualidades?.
> 
> ...



No falla.

Follarrusos y magufo.

Cerebro arruinado en largas noches de calimocho y porros en algún parque de Albacete.


----------



## Magick (16 Mar 2022)

_“Una fotografía que resume a la perfección lo que está pasando en Ucrania. A la izquierda, el globalista visceral y filósofo antirruso Bernard Henry Levy paseando por Odessa con un líder del extremismo nacionalista ucraniano. Los "nazis de Illinois" fabricados en Estados Unidos son los idiotas útiles del globalismo liderado por los angloamericanos.”_


----------



## Bulldozerbass (16 Mar 2022)

Pues al final los de Visegrado han ido en tren y están azuzando, muy mala señal:

Europe must understand that if it loses Ukraine, it will never be the same. Europe without Ukraine will not be Europe anymore. It will become a symbol of failure, humiliation and helplessness. And I want a strong, ambitious Europe. says PM Morawiecki in Kyiv. 

Jarosław Kaczyński, the head of Poland’s ruling party, indicated tonight in Kyiv after meeting with President Zelensky that negotiations are still ongoing on how to deliver Poland’s 28 MiG-29 fighter jets to Ukraine.

There is a mass transfer of American armored vehicles from Germany to Poland. On video, the train with M2 Bradley IFV


----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> A la tropaprorrusapacoñolademierda florera neurotica bloqueadora llorona para que estén tranquilos les digo los rusos han mostrado avances coherentes en el sur del país ya controlan todo el Oblast de Kherson Kherson Oblast - Wikipedia el ejercito Ucro se replegó de toda la zona pero ojo puede haber una guerra de guerrillas hasta el momento han habido protestas pacificas en Kherson si los rusos comienzan a disparan a la población en masa eso puede mutar a guerra de guerrillas, el ejercito Ucra-Rambo ha sido eficiente en la defensa y muy ligeramente eficiente en muy pequeños contra ataques
> 
> Kiev, Kharkov ofensivas rusas fracasadas o son de distracción para invadir el sur del país aunque no entiendo para que poner columnas completas de blindados para que sean voladas en tiros al pato solo como "Distracción" con soldados rusos calcinados menuda distracción señuelos humanos lanzados a una muerte segura tácticas insanas rusas suicidas
> 
> ...



Opción 1. Son ucranianos.

Opción 2. Son muñecos de Jólibu.

Opción 3. El mundo no existe, todo es irreal.


Circulen, los rusos nunca mueren.


----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)

*En 1945-1946, matamos a las pandillas de la OUN*

Pero el servicio de seguridad ("bezpeki") de estos verdugos más crueles realmente no nos dejó terminar.
Cuando en 1946 alcanzamos el nivel de liderazgo supradistrital, se trazaron huellas en el Comité Central de Ucrania, encabezado por Jruschov. Ahí es donde nos detuvieron".
Un veterano de la contrainteligencia "Smersh" sobre Bandera: "...estos verdugos realmente no nos fueron dados para acabar"
Bandera y sus asociados fueron declarados mártires y víctimas de la NKVD.
*Gran apoyo y patrocinio ideológico de "Rukh" y UNA-UNSO fue proporcionado por el ex "joven valiente", en ese momento el jefe adjunto del departamento de ideología del Comité Central del Partido Comunista de Ucrania KRAVCHUK, quien luego se convirtió en el presidente de la Rada, y después del presidente*
.

*Cuando en 1920 los ex oficiales del ejército austrohúngaro de Galicia (el territorio de la Ucrania occidental moderna) se reunieron en Praga y crearon su propia organización militar ucraniana, en primer lugar crearon un sistema de comunicación y una estructura administrativa de la organización. 

En este caso, fueron asistidos en la década de 1930 por la OVRA (policía secreta italiana), el servicio de seguridad alemán SD y la inteligencia militar ABWER, quienes entrenaron personal en sus escuelas en Varsovia y cerca de Berlín. Terminaron y pulieron esta estructura.

En 1943, todo este proyecto a gran escala se lanzó al máximo. Después nuestro ejército tuvo que destruir la UPA que sumaba 100 mil personas.*


Para poder mantener tal ejército, la OUN hizo lo siguiente. Tomaron una aldea como unidad administrativa, en la que debería haber al menos doscientas familias. Si no se reclutaban tantos en el pueblo, entonces se unían varios, hasta el número requerido.

Además, los nacionalistas actuaron de acuerdo con un sistema tripartito, es decir, tres aldeas se unieron en una aldea, tres aldeas en un subdistrito, tres subdistritos en un distrito, tres distritos en un supradistrito, tres supradistritos en un viddil.

El suprarayon y viddil eran estructuras regionales, y todo el territorio de Ucrania estaba dividido en cuatro partes (lucha). A la cabeza de todos estos haces estaba el Hilo Central de la OUN, encabezado por el Conductor.

El haz principal era "Zakhid" - noroeste, incluyendo Galicia y Transcarpacia, el resto eran secundarios y no utilizaban el apoyo de la población local.

Repasemos el esquema de abajo hacia arriba y veamos sus niveles y enlaces.

Aquí está el nivel del pueblo. Esta es la base de toda la estructura. Sobre la base del pueblo había varios talleres para todo tipo de reparaciones, talleres para procesar materias primas y coser ropa, etc., etc. Toda la parte económica era muy similar a nuestras granjas colectivas y granjas estatales.

Tras el inicio de la guerra, Bandera no dispersó estas organizaciones, sino que las utilizó como estructuras que les resultaban muy convenientes. Tenían un rígido sistema de planificación. La tarea se dio de antemano, quién y qué se debe cultivar, plantar, preparar y entregar en el otoño.

Todo este servicio de cosecha en el pueblo estaba dirigido por el gospodarchiy, él era el principal comprador: el ejecutivo comercial. Después de la cosecha, todo se entregaba contra recibo a la stanitsa del pueblo. Stanichny en el pueblo estaba en el papel del presidente de la granja colectiva, quien estaba a cargo de todos los recursos.

Usualmente todo lo cosechado se guardaba en el bosque, en escondrijos, en un lugar alto, seco, bien camuflado. Todo se tuvo en cuenta cuidadosamente, se mantuvieron registros de la recepción y el gasto de activos materiales, y el stanitsa siempre sabía qué reservas, para cuántas personas tenía. Si era necesario, iba al bosque, traía la cantidad necesaria de suministros y los distribuía entre aquellas casas que tenían acampados militantes.

Por lo general, había un enjambre en el pueblo o, en nuestra opinión, un pelotón, por lo que el despliegue de militantes en el pueblo no supuso una carga para las familias. La stanitsa se dedicaba al suministro de ropa y alimentos.

Lo más interesante es que todas las unidades se dividieron en dos partes: femenina y masculina, cada parte tenía su propia gospodarquía y stanitsa. Las mujeres se dedicaban a la reparación y confección de ropa, lavado de ropa, vendajes, cuidado de los heridos.

Entre la población del pueblo se realizaba sin falta un trabajo político para explicar las ideas de la OUN-UPA, y en él participaban los trabajadores políticos de la OUN, y para cada categoría de la población era diferente, separada para el población masculina, separada para mujeres (generalmente una mujer), y también separadamente entre niños y niñas. Todos los sacerdotes de la Iglesia Católica Griega los ayudaron en esto, diciendo en sus sermones que uno debe obedecer a sus defensores, ya que ellos llevan la libertad y el derecho a la propiedad de la tierra.

En cada pueblo había un punto de contacto, que era una buena casa campesina, cuyos propietarios eran los llamados puntos de contacto.

En este punto, se organizó el servicio las 24 horas, ya que en cualquier momento del día o de la noche podía llegar un mensajero con un informe encriptado. Los mensajeros eran casi siempre niñas de entre diez y diecisiete años.

La leyenda de moverse a lo largo de la ruta ha sido cuidadosamente elaborada. Por lo general, iban a familiares en un pueblo vecino, los mismos guardianes del punto de contacto. Cuando nos enteramos, hicimos esto: pusimos boca abajo a esta chica y empezamos a temblar hasta que un mensaje codificado se le cayó del sostén.

Se utilizó ampliamente un sistema de señales convencionales para los observadores externos ubicados a lo largo del camino de pueblo en pueblo a la vista unos de otros. En este caso, se utilizaron niños. También se utilizaron para monitorear el movimiento y despliegue de nuestras tropas.

El siguiente nivel es un pueblo, una asociación de tres pueblos. Su liderazgo estaba en uno de estos pueblos. Consistía en una stanitsa, que se encargaba de alojar, acantonar y abastecer de todo lo necesario a cientos de UPAs (son 100-150 militantes), el gospodar de la stanitsa, que dirigía el servicio de aprovisionamiento en estos pueblos.

En cada aldea había una unidad de combate del SB (servicio de seguridad) de 10 a 15 personas, cuidadosamente ocultas, con apariencia de residentes locales. Se distinguieron por una crueldad increíble, peor que cualquier Dudayevites, mataron ante la menor sospecha de cooperación con las autoridades soviéticas.

Como ejemplo, el caso de la familia de Ivan Semyonovich Rukhi. Fue citado al departamento regional de la NKVD para ser interrogado sobre su participación en las bandas Bandera. Fue declarado inocente, se fue a su casa y el mismo día dispararon contra toda su familia, junto con sus hijos, y los arrojaron a un pozo.

Iván resultó gravemente herido. Salió del pozo, llegó a la guarnición y habló de los participantes en la ejecución, entre los que se encontraba el presidente del consejo del pueblo, miembro de los militantes de la SB.

... El pueblo tenía su propio investigador, que recibía información de sus informantes en los pueblos, la procesaba y, si era necesario, la transfería al servicio de seguridad del pueblo o superior.

Los propietarios del punto de comunicación de la aldea tenían acceso a niveles superiores de liderazgo y tenían a su disposición hasta veinte mensajeros a la vez. Y nunca se olvidó el trabajo político y educativo con la población. Para cada edad y género había un educador separado, que proporcionaba a sus subordinados la literatura y los materiales de propaganda necesarios.

A nivel de subdistrito y distrito en la UPA, se mantuvieron kosh y kuren, de acuerdo con nuestras regulaciones militares: este es un regimiento de infantería, que cuenta con hasta 2000-3000 personas.

Kosh difería de kuren en que tenía artillería y formaciones mecanizadas. El liderazgo del distrito y subdistrito estaba ubicado en pueblos grandes incluidos en este subdistrito o distrito, la sede y el comando de los kuren también estaban ubicados allí. No les gustaba vivir en el bosque, aunque allí hicieron construir búnkeres de hormigón con ayuda de ingenieros alemanes, bien camuflados, con suministro de agua y electricidad. A veces, después de la guerra, conducías un destacamento de la UPA al bosque, todos estaban rodeados. Entras en el bosque. Y no hay nadie allí, todos se escondieron en el suelo. Tomas una punta de hierro larga y comienzas a perforar el suelo hasta que encuentres un búnker.

* * *
En estos niveles, la OUN-UPA tenía su propia fiscalía y un aparato de investigación, compuesto por graduados de las facultades de derecho de las universidades de Lvov, Varsovia y Cracovia, de nacionalidad ucraniana, que trabajaban en estrecha colaboración con los militantes de distrito del servicio de seguridad. .

Para la investigación, había prisiones secretas para mantener y torturar a los presos. Los combates de distrito estaban formados por 10-15 personas bien entrenadas y armadas, esencialmente verdugos, que realizaban operaciones punitivas por orden de su comandante. Este, a su vez, obtenía información para la realización de actuaciones de los investigadores y fiscales.

Aprendieron información de su gente en pequeños puestos administrativos en el consejo de aldea, consejo de distrito, en los puestos de capataces, presidentes de granjas colectivas. En las oficinas de registro y alistamiento militar de la ciudad y en la NKVD, estos solían ser trabajadores técnicos, limpiadores, fogoneros, secretarios-mecanógrafos, cocineros en comedores especiales para el personal operativo. Solo una vez la OUN logró introducir a su agente en nuestro grupo de combate, que fue destruido durante la captura de un kuren en una de las aldeas.

La llamada a la UPA fue dirigida por los comandantes de los departamentos de movilización, en caso de grandes pérdidas en la UPA, las demandas se transmitieron a la stanitsa a través del sistema de comunicaciones para movilizar la cantidad requerida de personas y para evadir la llamada - ejecución .

Se debe prestar especial atención a los "cien valientes jóvenes" y las mismas "cien valientes niñas" en el departamento de propósitos especiales. Fue una auténtica fragua de personal de la OUN-UPA.

Todos los jóvenes se dividieron en tres grupos de edad, 10-12 años, 13-15 años y 16-18 años. Todos estos grupos de género y edad tenían sus propias tareas, acciones y demandas. Los más jóvenes fueron utilizados como observadores, exploradores y oficiales de enlace, los mayores como saboteadores. Por ejemplo, en los "cien valientes jóvenes" en el departamento de propósitos especiales, el futuro presidente de Ucrania, Leonid Kravchuk, comenzó su "actividad laboral" como oficial de inteligencia.

La seriedad de esta organización se puede juzgar por la forma en que monitorearon la reserva de tanques del 1er Frente Ucraniano, estacionado en el Bosque Tuchinsky en 1944, con la posterior guía de aviones alemanes en él. Estos jóvenes no nos caían bien, rodeábamos a la banda que mató a nuestros compañeros, y arrojaban sus armas, levantaban la mano y gritaban que son niños.

Y las “cien valientes” del mismo departamento son unos verdaderos sádicos, no las hicimos prisioneras, las fusilamos en el acto. Practicaron entablillar las extremidades rotas de nuestros soldados capturados, romperles los brazos y las piernas o cortarlos para aprender cirugía de campo y cómo coser heridas.

Mantuvieron sus bien equipados hospitales regionales para un centenar de heridos graves en una remota zona forestal.
Los líderes supradistritales preferían no brillar, generalmente estaban en el bosque, en sus bunkers. Tenían allí todo para la vida autónoma: alumbrado eléctrico, abastecimiento de agua y alcantarillado propio, había comunicación por radio con el extranjero.
A nivel de supra-distrito, había escuelas para comandantes subalternos y educadores políticos, análogos a los campos de entrenamiento en Ichkeria, ubicados en los densos bosques de los Cárpatos. La mayoría de ellos fueron destruidos en 1943 por una unidad guerrillera dirigida por Vershigora.

En los bosques de las granjas Orzhevsky del distrito Glevalsky de la región de Rivne, también estaba el Cable Central de la OUN-UPA, en un búnker de hormigón bien equipado con todas las comodidades, construido bajo la supervisión de ingenieros alemanes.

Viddilis en cada región con una división subordinada a ellos existió solo en 1943-1944. Fueron destruidos por nuestro ejército en abril de 1944 en la batalla cerca de Kremenets.

En las ciudades, la influencia de Bandera fue mucho menor que en el campo. En la ciudad solo tenían un servicio de vigilancia exterior y mensajeros. Y la dirección de la OUN tenía miedo de estar allí, ya que la NKVD funcionaba bien en la ciudad. Y la población urbana, más alfabetizada y mejor versada en la situación política, no quiso cooperar con Bandera.

Fue con esta organización cuidadosamente conspiradora que SMERSH tuvo que luchar inmediatamente después de la liberación de Ucrania. Hasta el final de la guerra, el poder soviético terminó en los centros regionales.

En el pueblo, los dueños eran Bandera. Para poner fin a esto, se colocaron guarniciones en todos los pueblos después de la guerra en el oeste de Ucrania. Se necesitaba un ejército 13 completo para una región de Rivne, después de lo cual todo comenzó a encajar.

Los bandidos fueron conducidos al bosque y privados de suministros, y SMERSH comenzó a destruir a los líderes en primer lugar. Luego de su destrucción, las pandillas se desintegraron, ya que la mayoría de las personas fueron movilizadas a la UPA bajo pena de muerte, propia y de familiares.

* * *
En 1945-1946 masacramos bandas al nivel de kurens, koshas y cientos. Pero el servicio de seguridad ("bezpeki") de estos verdugos más crueles realmente no nos dejó terminar. Cuando en 1946 alcanzamos el nivel de liderazgo supradistrital, se trazaron huellas en el Comité Central de Ucrania, encabezado por Jruschov. Aquí nos detuvieron.

En 1946, se redujeron los trabajos de lucha contra Bandera en las regiones de Rivne y Lvov. Los departamentos del Consejo de Seguridad, ROC SMERSH, BB (lucha contra el bandolerismo) fueron liquidados. Destituyeron al general Trubnikov, jefe del departamento de Rivne de la NKVD, y al general Asmolov en la región de Lvov. Y de Kiev a Lvov, bajo la dirección de Jruschov, el general Ryasny fue trasladado, como resultó más tarde, simpatizante de los nacionalistas. Como resultado, el servicio de seguridad perpetró represalias contra nuestro pueblo hasta la década de 1950.

Tras la muerte de Stalin, en virtud de la amnistía llevada a cabo por Jruschov, todos los miembros activos de la UPA-OUN que regresaron a su patria fueron liberados.

*En 1950-1960, comenzó una restauración silenciosa de la OUN. Comenzaron con la nominación de su gente a puestos económicos y del partido, hubo casos de admisión de los conductores de las ideas de la OUN y referentes políticos de la OUN al Komsomol con un mayor crecimiento profesional (un ejemplo vívido es Leonid Kravchuk). Y aquellos que interfirieron con ellos fueron intimidados, chantajeados con la vida de sus seres queridos o eliminados bajo la apariencia de un accidente o una pelea doméstica.

En 1974, llegué al oeste de Ucrania y mis amigos me dijeron que muchos altos cargos económicos y del partido, sin mencionar los pequeños, especialmente en las áreas rurales, en las regiones de Rivne, Lvov, Ivano-Frankivsk, son personas de la OUN. 
Shelest, quien hasta 1972 fue el primer secretario del Comité Central del Partido Comunista de Ucrania, ocultó todo esto a Moscú.*

Al final de la llamada perestroika, en 1989-1991, gracias a la política traicionera de Gorbachov, se abrió este absceso de larga maduración. Hubo un "Rukh" (en ruso - "Movimiento").

*Impulsado por el dinero del Vaticano y la diáspora occidental de Canadá y Estados Unidos, Rukh comenzó una toma sistemática del poder en toda Ucrania. 

La toma de iglesias ortodoxas por parte de greco-católicos comenzó con la ayuda de militantes de la UNA-UNSO. Esta organización resurgió precisamente entonces como el movimiento político más extremista de la ex Bandera, descontenta con las actividades del “RUH”.

Bandera y sus asociados fueron declarados mártires y víctimas de la NKVD. El ex "joven valiente", en ese momento el subjefe del departamento de ideología del Comité Central del Partido Comunista de Ucrania Kravchuk, brindó un gran apoyo y patrocinio ideológico a "Rukh" y UNA-UNSO, quien luego se convirtió en el presidente de la Rada, y después el presidente.*

matveychev-oleg.livejournal.com/12973892.h tml


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

comeros las kokotxas de merluza ahora por que ya no habrá mas y los megáricos el caviar ruso, la era de las alubias con arroz queda inaugurada.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (16 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Hilo situación



Ese mapa es mojón ruso 


Aquí vuelvo a colocar uno bien detallado ver los puntos azules = Ejercito Ucra / Sumy esta en un "Alto al fuego" alto al fuego estilo sirio violado cada 3 horas esta en purpura es controlado por los Ucras






PS en el territorio "Controlado" parece que están sufriendo emboscadas


----------



## Gonzalor (16 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> comeros las kokotxas de merluza ahora por que ya no habrá mas y los megáricos el caviar ruso, la era de las alubias con arroz queda inaugurada.



Y eso mientras podamos pagar las alubias


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (16 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Jojojo, pasa un convoy... Están huyendo.
> 
> Vaya propaganda barata, hay que currarsela más



La fuente es confiable hay múltiples fotos por satélite que lo confirman


----------



## Magick (16 Mar 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> En 57 para 58 años que tengo, nunca he visto un episodio de lluvia de barro como el que tenemos. Dicen los medios que es una cosa normal, justamente,...hay que creer LO CONTRARIO. Anoche las calles sin gente, porque como te llueva, pareces un luchador grecoromano que viene del circo.
> 
> Se llama también lluvia DE SANGRE, ... casualidades?.
> 
> ...





De vez en cuando un golpe de fortuna.
Con la mas que probable falta de fertilizantes debido a las sanciones a Rusia nos llega este regalo caido del cielo.
Si el amazonas es el "pulmón del planeta" es gracias a las corrientes que desde el Sahara atraviesan el atlantico ricas de nutrientes.


----------



## ferrys (16 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Ese mapa es mojón rus
> 
> Aquí vuelvo a colocar uno bien detallado ver los puntos azules = Ejercito Ucra / Sumy esta en un "Alto al fuego" alto al fuego estilo sirio violado cada 3 horas esta en purpura es controlado por los Ucras
> 
> ...



¿Como va a recibir un territorio controlado emboscadas?.


----------



## capitán almeida (16 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Ese mapa es mojón ruso
> 
> 
> Aquí vuelvo a colocar uno bien detallado ver los puntos azules = Ejercito Ucra / Sumy esta en un "Alto al fuego" alto al fuego estilo sirio violado cada 3 horas esta en purpura es controlado por los Ucras
> ...



Sí emboscadas de babushkas en la cola de los magazines, anda aunque el payaso se rusifique el nick en payaso de queda


----------



## poppom (16 Mar 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> En 57 para 58 años que tengo, nunca he visto un episodio de lluvia de barro como el que tenemos. Dicen los medios que es una cosa normal, justamente,...hay que creer LO CONTRARIO. Anoche las calles sin gente, porque como te llueva, pareces un luchador grecoromano que viene del circo.
> 
> Se llama también lluvia DE SANGRE, ... casualidades?.
> 
> ...



Están ensayando modificaciones del clima para justificar la plandemia 3.0 que será la crisis climática y viene justo detrás de la tercera guerra mundial
Es la nueva normalidad


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Mar 2022)

Uso de drones para eliminar refuerzos…de hace un rato el vídeo…


----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)

*“Mariupol es solo el comienzo”: las tropas rusas y de la RPD asaltan la fortaleza de Azov**
15 de marzo

Autor:
Alexey Ilyashevich





“Mariupol es solo el comienzo”: las tropas rusas y de la RPD asaltan la fortaleza de Azov*

ESTAMOS EN TELEGRAM 
*La agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (AFU) en Mariupol será derrotada en un futuro próximo. Así lo afirmó el jefe de la República de Chechenia, Ramzan Kadyrov. La caída de la principal fortaleza de los neonazis ucranianos, obviamente, se convirtió en cuestión de varios días. Luego, la Milicia Popular de la RPD y el ejército ruso liberarán grandes fuerzas para llevar a cabo otras tareas.*
Mariupol sigue siendo el punto más candente en el mapa de guerra de Ucrania. Este es el asentamiento más grande de la región de Donetsk, que aún no está bajo el control de la Milicia Popular de la RPD. Se están librando feroces batallas dentro de la ciudad, y no quedan rutas de escape para las personas "Azov" que se han asentado aquí ("Azov" es una organización prohibida en la Federación Rusa - aproximadamente RuBaltic.Ru) y otras unidades de la Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Mariupol está aislada del continente.
“Mariupol pronto estará completamente limpia de Bandera y diablos. Esto lo informa mi querido hermano Adam Delimkhanov, quien está justo en el meollo de las cosas. Esta tarde, los combatientes rusos se adentraron un kilómetro y medio en la ciudad”, dijo Ramzan Kadyrov el 14 de marzo, invitando a las tropas ucranianas a deponer las armas voluntariamente.
Según el jefe de Chechenia, 5 mil de sus mejores luchadores llegaron para limpiar Mariupol. Sin embargo, el excomandante del batallón Vostok (DPR), Alexander Khodakovsky, habla de manera muy poco halagadora sobre su preparación para el combate: “Ramzan Kadyrov tiene muchos combatientes fuertes y entrenados que aparentemente están destinados a cumplir tareas prioritarias. Pero los que dan a la dirección de Mariupol no pertenecen a esta categoría. Esta es una mezcolanza colectiva de todos los cuerpos policiales republicanos, no capacitados y no equipados de acuerdo con las tareas. Y las tareas son complejas: no es el primer día que no tenemos adónde ir en ellas ".


> Mientras tanto, el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa informa sobre la eliminación de "prácticamente todos los puntos de tiro que fueron equipados por neonazis ucranianos en las áreas suburbanas de Mariupol".



Esta declaración fue hecha por el jefe del Centro de Control de Defensa Nacional de Rusia, Mikhail Mizintsev. Según él, el exitoso operativo de desbloqueo de la ciudad permitió abrir corredores humanitarios desde las 15:00 horas del 14 de marzo para la salida de la población civil. Esto es lo que frena el potencial ofensivo del ejército ruso y la Milicia Popular de la RPD: al no poder evacuar, los civiles se han convertido en rehenes de la situación. Mariupol ya se encuentra en un estado de catástrofe humanitaria.
Es curioso que el Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania intente no hablar en absoluto sobre el destino de sus militares en este sector de las hostilidades. En algunos informes, el nombre de Mariupol no se encuentra en absoluto, en otros se informa sobre la defensa "heroica" de la ciudad, contra la cual se están rompiendo las hordas de la "horda" enemiga.



> El comandante adjunto del regimiento Azov (distintivo de llamada Kalina) habló sobre la situación real sin adornos en su mensaje de video reciente.



“La situación en Mariupol es difícil. A pesar de todas nuestras acciones defensivas y contraataques, la horda enemiga sigue avanzando, se libran duras batallas, por cada calle, por cada casa, a pesar de que la ciudad está sitiada desde el 1 de marzo... Los aviones enemigos siguen cayendo. bombas, la artillería destruye sin piedad las zonas residenciales. Pido a los líderes políticos y militares del país que hagan todo lo posible para garantizar la evacuación de civiles al territorio no ocupado de Ucrania. Escuchamos y vemos que Ucrania está recibiendo los últimos sistemas de armas, Bayraktars y nuestra aviación están funcionando. Apliquemos todo esto en nuestra dirección. ¡Golpeemos al enemigo por la retaguardia! ”, - sugiere el castillo de Azov.
Su breve mensaje de Mariupol nos permite sacar varias conclusiones a la vez. Primero, "Kalina" confirma que la "horda enemiga" continúa con operaciones ofensivas exitosas y gradualmente, aunque no sin pérdidas, irrumpe en las defensas enemigas. Pero las acciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, por el contrario, no conducen al éxito.
En segundo lugar, el “Azovita” pide a los líderes de Ucrania que aseguren la evacuación de civiles al “territorio no ocupado”. Dejemos de lado la cuestión de si su deseo es sincero. Pero el autor del video enfatiza que la población civil debe ser llevada solo a las ciudades controladas por Ucrania. ¿Por qué? ¿Es porque en el territorio "enemigo" los residentes de Mariupol pueden contar muchas cosas interesantes sobre las "hazañas" de "Azov"?


> En tercer lugar, un luchador con el distintivo de llamada "Kalina" ofrece "golpear al enemigo en la retaguardia". Es decir, para las tropas rusas y la Milicia Popular de la RPD, Mariupol ya está en la retaguardia.



Los “azovitas” dejaron claro en términos muy claros que se encontraban en una situación crítica. Su derrota, captura o destrucción física es solo cuestión de tiempo.
A pedido de la agrupación Mariupol de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, respondió Aleksey Arestovich, asesor del jefe // de la Oficina del Presidente de Ucrania. Según él, el comando no tiene reservas que puedan usarse para romper el cerco de Mariupol. Pero las fuerzas ucranianas aquí supuestamente son suficientes para contener al enemigo.
“El destino de Mariupol depende de tres cosas. Primero, cómo resistirán las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. En segundo lugar, cómo se comportarán los lugareños. Y en tercer lugar, cómo la Oficina del Presidente abordará el problema. Las negociaciones se están llevando a cabo al más alto nivel. Puede entregar ayuda humanitaria a la ciudad, puede organizar la evacuación de la población y el tercer tipo es un alto el fuego completo. Y no solo en Mariupol, sino en toda Ucrania. Esta es la posición de principios de nuestro presidente”, dijo Arestovich.
Es muy significativo que vincule el resultado de las batallas con la resiliencia de la población civil. En cualquier caso, el personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Mariupol recibió una señal muy alarmante de Kiev: nadie los ayudará. "No hay dinero, pero aguanta".



> La liquidación del “caldero” de Mariupol será la mayor tragedia para el ejército ucraniano en todos los años del conflicto en Donbass.



Además, la caída de la fortaleza de Azov liberará importantes fuerzas rusas y de la RPD para llevar a cabo más tareas en el este de Ucrania. Y estas tareas son generalmente claras: rodear y destruir todas las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que están empantanadas en el Donbass.
_* Azov - una organización prohibida en la Federación Rusa - ed. RuBaltic.Ru_


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

y después anunciara que dejan eurovisión peor que no renuncian al festival de Benidorm


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Porque los "camaradas" chinos siguen la misma agenda que los "camaradas" españoles de PSOE, Podemos, Bildu, ERC y tantos otros.
> 
> Los camaradas rusos no se equivocaron, acertaron de pleno y el tiempo les está dando la razón, el covid un invento para que la plebe acepte la agenda del llamado desarrollo sostenible y esto que llaman III Guerra Mundial es solo la continuación de la agenda. No digo que no exista una guerra pero solo es una otra excusa más para que la gente siga en estado de pánico y de shock y por tanto siga aceptando cualquier medida de restricción de libertades y deterioro de su calidad de vida sin rechistar demasiado.
> 
> ...



mas cabreo existencial también


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (16 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ como cuando ayer habian roto el cerco a Mariupol ? Me da que tambien es FALSO.





kelden dijo:


> Veis la cara que se les queda a unos tios cuando les caen media docena de misiles encima? Estás viendo muchos videos ahora de los de la base esa. Pues bueno a los ukros que viven ahora escondidos debajo de las piedras para que no los reviente un bombazo se les queda la misma cara cuando les pasa el avión por encima y les deja el regalo o cuando les cae el calibrazo del cielo. La diferencia es que estos no pueden escaparse ni rendirse porque les pegan un tiro o los encadenan a un arbol para que mueran de frío. Tu crees que esos pobrecicos están en situación de hacer huir a alguien?




Algo parece que hubo al final


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Mar 2022)

Y como en Siria, después de neutralizar al contrario llegan los alimentos a los civiles…


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (16 Mar 2022)

Los detalles siguen siendo borrosos, pero los informes sugieren: Ucrania lanzó su primera gran ofensiva de la guerra más temprano en el día en todos los frentes (sur, norte y este). Los informes indican que las fuerzas rusas han retrocedido, pero estamos esperando más confirmación mañana.


----------



## Gotthard (16 Mar 2022)

Que dios nos coja confesados. Vaya pajarracas, dos bálticas y una croata. Cero experiencia militar, demasiada ideología y veremos como van de autocontrol emocional ¿No podría ser un general portugues?


----------



## willbeend (16 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Si le permiten competir, tendra que ir con guardaespaldas al lado de los recogepelotas, para que no lo apuñalen por la espalda, que ya tenemos antecedentes de lo que es una pista de tenis occidental.


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (16 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Que dios nos coja confesados. Vaya pajarracas, dos bálticas y una croata. Cero experiencia militar, demasiada ideología y veremos como van de autocontrol emocional ¿No podría ser un general portugues?



Da igual que teleñeco sea. Todos los cargos públicos de occidente son peleles en manos de poderes superiores.

Se agradecería que al menos el guiñol tuviese figuras mas bellas.


----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)

*Otra mierda de "turista" en bombachos*

El periódico surcoreano "Joseon Ilbo" informa sobre las desventuras en Ucrania del mismo mercenario surcoreano Lee Geun, un blogger de Instagram y YouTube, ex capitán de las fuerzas especiales de la Armada de Corea del Sur y su grupo. 
Después de llegar a Kiev, sintió una amenaza para su vida debido a los feroces combates e intentó evacuar a Polonia, pero los guardias fronterizos polacos no le permitieron ingresar al territorio de este país, quienes anunciaron la presencia ilegal de surcoreanos en el territorio. de Ucrania Ahora el fuego se extingue en algún lugar de la región de Lviv y pide al Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Corea del Sur que lo ayude a él y a su grupo a regresar a su tierra natal. Anteriormente, los colegas del canal Korea Light Korea informaron que las autoridades de Corea del Sur reaccionaron inequívocamente a su acto: rechazaron al tipo y le advirtieron sobre los riesgos. Los ignoró, después de lo cual se informó que Lee Geun y todo su equipo serían privados de la ciudadanía coreana si no regresaban a casa. De hecho, ahora están bajo 2 artículos en Corea del Sur: por cruzar la frontera de Ucrania (criminal, privación de un pasaporte) y mercenarismo


----------



## Egam (16 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> El viceprimer ministro polaco Kaczynski después de la reunión con el presidente de Ucrania @ZelenskyyUa en Kiev: se necesita una misión de paz de la OTAN o una alianza más amplia que opere en Ucrania; esta misión no puede estar indefensa



Pero si Ucrania va ganando!


----------



## Gotthard (16 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



¿En serio la gente no se da cuenta de la aberración anticonstitucional que es obligar bajo chantaje a alguien a declarar su opinión política?

Ni con Franco se exigia eso, la que se habria montado si en España hubieramos hecho jurar los principios fundamentales del movimiento a los equipos de futbol que venian a jugar con el Real Madrid.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (16 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Una matización. Un escenario de recesión + inflación elevada responde a "reduflacion" que es paso más allá de la estanflación.
> 
> De la estanflación se conoce más bien poco, pero es que de reduflacion creo que sería el primer caso documentado.



Tienes a la Alemania de Weimar. Alta tasa de desempleo, recesión económica e inflación desbocada. Pero claro, para eso les hizo falta una derrota militar catastrofica, nosotros nos hemos apañado con un subnormal gobernando tres años.


----------



## kelden (16 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Los detalles siguen siendo borrosos, pero los informes sugieren: Ucrania lanzó su primera gran ofensiva de la guerra más temprano en el día en todos los frentes (sur, norte y este). Los informes indican que las fuerzas rusas han retrocedido, pero estamos esperando más confirmación mañana.



Los ukros ahora mismo no tienen ni un mando centralizado que pueda coordinar nada. No son más que grupos dispersos y aislados que resisten como buenamente pueden.


----------



## Casino (16 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> ¿Como va a recibir un territorio controlado emboscadas?.




Porque solo está controlado en los mapitas de colores.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (16 Mar 2022)

Los británicos afirman lo siguiente:


----------



## Casino (16 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>




4 millas es una autonomía muy limitada. Pero si puede llevarse en una maleta dentro de un coche sí es posible internarse para destruir objetivos críticos como depósitos de munición, combustible o centros de mando y comunicación.
La táctica ucraniana parece ir encaminada a generar caos y desorganización entre las tropas de orcos, que por otro lado, como estamos viendo, ya son bastante caóticos y desorganizados per se. 



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (16 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> 4 millas es una autonomía muy limitada. Pero si puede llevarse en una maleta dentro de un coche sí es posible internarse para destruir objetivos críticos como depósitos de munición, combustible o centros de mando y comunicación.
> La táctica ucraniana parece ir encaminada a generar caos y desorganización entre las tropas de orcos, que por otro lado, como estamos viendo, ya son bastante caóticos y desorganizados per se.
> 
> 
> ...



Si, en muchos puntos buscan hostigar las líneas de suministro, infraestructuras, para ralentizar la ofensiva y jugar con la ansiedad, los recursos y la economía rusa.


----------



## Egam (16 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> No había visto esto, es de hace dos días. Sobra comentar.
> 
> 
> _Putin podría liberar un arma biológica del laboratorio ucraniano incautado, temen los expertos_



Así que .. había armas biológicas en Ucrania desarrolladas por USA...


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Magick (16 Mar 2022)

¡Qué simpáticos estos taiwaneses!


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

Un día en la guerra


Artículo Original: Izvestia Las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia y de las Repúblicas Populares de Donbass continúan avanzando en diferentes direcciones. Los soldados de la RPL luchan ya en …




slavyangrad.es











Un día en la guerra


16/03/2022

Artículo Original: Izvestia


Las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia y de las Repúblicas Populares de Donbass continúan avanzando en diferentes direcciones. Los soldados de la RPL luchan ya en Severodonetsk. Las tropas de la RPD han desbloqueado Mariupol y han comenzado a evacuar residentes locales. El 14 de marzo, las tropas ucranianas lanzaron un misil Tochka-U contra el centro de Donetsk. Al menos 20 residentes de la ciudad murieron y docenas resultaron heridos. Como respuesta, las autoridades militares rusas prometieron atacar las empresas del complejo militar-industrial ucraniano. El martes, 15 de marzo, fue declarado día de luto en la RPD.

*La ofensiva continúa*

El 14 de marzo, las unidades rusas habían llegado a la frontera Vodyanoe-Sladkoe-Stepnoe-Taramchuk-Slavnoe. Al final del día, la localidad de Stepnoe ya estaba, según informó el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, bajo control ruso.

Una agrupación de tropas de la RPL lucha en los distritos del noreste de Severodonetsk. Antes, este importante nudo de defensa para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania había sido sitiado desde el este y el sur.

“Durante la noche del 14 de marzo, las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas y las defensas antiaéreas derribaron cuatro drones ucranianos, entre ellos un Bayraktar TB-2”, afirmó el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, el mayor general Igor Konashenkov. “El operativo táctico, el ejército y vehículos no tripulados han alcanzado 187 objetivos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, entre ellos dos puntos de control, un Buk-M1, una estación de radar, dos sistemas de lanzacohetes múltiples, dos estaciones de guerra electrónica, dos depósitos de munición y combustible y 31 lugares de acumulación de equipamiento militar”.

Según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, durante el 14 de marzo, los sistemas de defensa antiaérea de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales derribaron otros dos vehículos no tripulados ucranianos, entre ellos un Bayraktar. Las aeronaves, helicópteros y drones han alcanzado 86 objetivos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, entre ellos cuatro puntos de control y centros de comunicación, tres sistemas de defensa antiaérea, una estación de radar, tres depósitos de munición y combustible, así como 68 lugares de acumulación de equipamiento militar.

Además, el lunes las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron con armas de precisión de largo alcance varias infraestructuras militares. De esta forma, se inhabilitaron centros de reposición en las localidades de Feedorovka, Vinarovka y Antopol. Y en el territorio de la fábrica de Antonov cerca de Kiev se destruyó también un gran depósito de munición de sistemas lanzacohetes múltiples.

El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia también advirtió que las bases a las que llegan mercenarios extranjeros serán atacadas con armas de precisión. Esas bases son conocidas para los militares rusos.

*Golpear a la población*

La mañana del 14 de marzo, se produjo un ataque con un misil lanzado desde territorio controlado por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania contra una zona residencial del centro de Donetsk. Según el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, a consecuencia de la explosión de una parte de la munición de racimo del Tochka-U, murieron 20 personas y 30 resultaron heridas, incluidos niños. El Comité de Investigación de Rusia elevó la cifra a 23. El Ministerio ha abierto ya una causa penal por el “Uso de medios y métodos prohibidos por los tratado internacionales en un conflicto armado”.

Las autoridades rusas aclararon que el ataque contra la ciudad se había producido desde el noroeste, desde la ciudad de Kranoarmeisk, donde están estacionadas formaciones ucranianas. “El uso de este tipo de armas en una ciudad donde no hay posiciones de fuego de las fuerzas armadas, es decir, apuntar deliberadamente a civiles, es un crimen de guerra”, afirmó Igor Konashenkov. “Equipar el misil táctico Tochka-U con munición de racimo prueba que el propósito de este ataque nacionalista contra la ciudad era matar al mayor número posible de civiles”.

El portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa llamó la atención al hecho de que la decisión de usar ese tipo de armamento tiene que tomarse, al menos, por el comando de la agrupación de tropas ucranianas, eso tras la aprobación de las autoridades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Kiev.

Alexander Dyukov, director de la Fundación Memoria Histórica, cree que la decisión de usar un sistema de misiles tácticos podría haberse tomado sin la aprobación del comando de Kiev. Tales casos ya se han dado. “Es una estrategia conscientes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que se ha implementado durante mucho tiempo”, explicó a Izvestia. “No estoy seguro de que la decisión de usar este tipo de armas se haya tomado en Kiev. Ya hemos visto su uso en 2014 y 2015. Lo más probable es que la decisión se haya tomado a nivel del comando de la Operación de Fuerzas Conjuntas. Pero eso no hace que dejen de ser crímenes de guerra ni que el régimen de Kiev sea menos responsable por los actos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

El ataque, añadió el experto, no tiene objetivo militar: ese tipo de acciones solo buscan aterrorizar e intimidar a la población local. “No hay duda de que no había objetivos militares allí. así que esa acción es evidentemente una violación del derecho internacional, un crimen de guerra”, afirmó. “Según la Convención de Ginebra de 1949, la población civil es una categoría protegida. Este ataque estaba claramente dirigido contra la población civil. La Convención de Ginebra apunta que los ataques de naturaleza indiscriminada son inaceptables. ¿Se puede considerar los actos de Ucrania como algo nuevo? Por desgracia, no. Los ataques contra la población civil se han producido tanto durante la actual escalada como antes, en las fases agudas de 2014 y 2015.

El experto no descargó la posibilidad de que, pese a que los sistemas Tochka-U han sido retirados del servicio de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa desde hace muchos años, las autoridades ucranianas vayan a intentar culpar a los militares rusos del ataque. “El Tochka-U no es un arma que se pueda sacar de cualquier sitio. Solo lo puede usar un Estado. Si se usa un Tochka-U, lleva una señal que dice _lo hemos hecho nosotros_. ¿Van a seguir negando que han sido ellos? Sabemos que el lado ucraniano constantemente niega cosas obvias, especialmente en lo que respecta a sus crímenes. No se puede descartar que vayan a negarlo incluso en un caso tan obvio”, concluyó.

Más adelante, el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia afirmó que, como respuesta al uso de armas de tipo destructivo contra la población civil, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas “tomarán medidas inmediatas para inhabilitar empresas del complejo militar-industrial de Ucrania que producen o reparan las armas que los nacionalistas utilizan para cometer sus crímenes”.

“Llamamos a los ciudadanos ucranianos que trabajan en esas empresas, así como a los residentes de zonas residenciales cercanas, a abandonar estas zonas potencialmente peligrosas”, insistió Konashenkov.

*No se saldrán con la suya*

La RPD declaró el 15 de marzo día de luto por los asesinados en Donetsk. “Hoy, los nazis ucranianos han cometido un monstruoso ataque terrorista contra los civiles de Donbass: han usado un misil Tochka-U con munición de racimo en el centro de Donetsk. De no haber sido derribado en el aire, habría causado un número desproporcionadamente mayor de víctimas”, afirmó Denis Pushilin. En su opinión, el golpe se dio deliberadamente durante el día, un momento en el que habría mucha gente por la calle, el transporte se movía activamente y los bancos y tiendas estaban abierto.

Según Pushilin, la RPD dispone de información que hace posible identificar a quiénes participaron en el asesinato de civiles: los números de serie del Tochka-U están registrados. El líder de la RPD prometió que los culpables no escaparán. Después, el portavoz de la milicia de la RPD Eduard Basurin preció que el ataque había sido cometido por la 19ª Brigada del Ejército Ucraniano.

“La operación ofensiva continuará y en algunos puntos se acelerará. Nuestra labor es alejar todos los sistemas lanzacohetes múltiples y artillería lo más lejos posible en todas las direcciones, para que físicamente no puedan alcanzar nuestras localidades”, añadió Pushilin, que recordó que las fuerzas de la RPD ya han derribado más de 15 misiles Tochka-U. En 2014-2015, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania también usaron este tipo de misiles contra las Repúblicas Populares, pero no los equiparon con munición de racimo.

*Un corredor humanitario*

En Mariupol, el 14 de marzo, unidades de la milicia popular de la RPD con el apoyo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia realizaron una operación para desbloquear la ciudad, según afirmó el coronel-general Mijaíl Mizintsev, jefe del Centro Nacional de Control de Defensa de la Federación Rusa. En el transcurso de la operación, casi todos los puntos de tiro equipados por los neonazis en zonas suburbanas fueron destruidos. En las batallas, las principales fuerzas de militantes fueron eliminadas en las zonas residenciales a lo largo del perímetro de la ciudad. “La exitosa operación para desbloquear la ciudad ha permitido la salida de civiles y el inicio de la evacuación masiva de la ciudad, que hace tiempo que estaba siendo tenida como rehén por los neonazis”, afirmó Mizintsev. Según explicó, convoyes de coches con ayuda humanitaria se formaron y acudieron a la ciudad inmediatamente. Los primeros transportaron 450 toneladas de medicinas, alimentos y otros productos básicos. Cuatro columnas de 200 autobuses se formaron para los residentes de la ciudad.

“Todos los heridos o ciudadanos que quieran salir de Mariupol serán trasladados a centros temporales en los que se crearán unas condiciones aceptables de vida para ellos”, afirmó Mizintsev. El general apuntó que el “régimen de silencio” impuesto por las tropas rusas se observaba estrictamente. Cada día, por undécimo día consecutivo, desde las diez de la mañana, las tropas rusas han abierto corredores humanitarios en Kiev, Chernigov, Sumy y Járkov. Pretenden dar a la población civil una salida tanto a Rusia como a territorios controlados por Kiev. Según el general Mizintsev, de las diez rutas, el 14 de marzo las autoridades ucranianas aceptaron solo tres. Y no aprobaron ningún corredor hacia Rusia. Por su parte, Rusia, según apuntó el general, aceptó los once corredores humanitarios adicionales propuestos por Ucrania en Kiev, Zaporozhie, Mariupol, Lugansk y Donetsk.

Según el general, en Zaporozhie, los militantes, tras haber capturado las instituciones financieras, realizan controles de las cuentas de los ciudadanos. Aquellos que tienen ahorros significativos son secuestrados y su dinero es robado. En los puestos de control, los radicales detienen y agreden a las personas y les extorsionan los últimos objetos de valor con los que abandonan sus ciudades. En Járkov, Odessa y Nikolaev, miembros de grupos nacionalistas están obligando a hombres de edades comprendidas entre los 18 y los 60 años a alistarse en batallones nacionalistas bajo amenaza de represalias.


----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)

PD: Estiercol = navoz, un juego de palabras con nazi`+azov


----------



## Magick (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## maromo (16 Mar 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Así que .. había armas biológicas en Ucrania desarrolladas por USA...



Si y no ni todo lo contrario. Según el contexto......¿Quedó claro? Siguiente pregunta.


----------



## ferrys (16 Mar 2022)

Os pongo esta gema de vídeo para entender la situacion en Ucrania y en la era Putin. Está en inglés académico.
Solo para gente inteligente que tenga curiosidad de conocer la situación real.
Es largo, los primeros 30 mins son los interesantes.


----------



## vettonio (16 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Este empinado hasta se pone un nombre ruso... para tratar de que lo lean... pero de lejos se le nota el olor a mierda proUsa... ja



Lo que he tardado en mandarle al inframundo: nada.


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Porque claro, financiar con fondos propios una fabrica de semiconductores y chips en España eso no se le ocurre a nadie.
> 
> Mejor esos 20.000 millones para estudios de genero y su puta madre.



no deberías mentar a las bene geserit de jenaro recuerda las subvenciones deben fluir o te envían a Cristina Almeida


----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

❗ La situación en Mariupol a las 10 am del 16 de marzo de 2022

▪Ayer finalmente se rompió el frente occidental: en Ucrania anunciaron que “el hospital y los pacientes fueron tomados como rehenes”, lo que indica directamente el avance por la calle Troitskaya. El distrito 17 sufrió mucho: las batallas de tanques van justo en las direcciones de las carreteras principales, por lo que el desarrollo residencial lo entiende.

▪Desde el flanco este, la lucha llega hasta Azovstal. De hecho, toda la zona entre Vinogradnoye y el territorio de la planta se convirtió en un área continua de guerra. Los vehículos aéreos no tripulados y la artillería rusos están cazando nacionalistas.

▪ Unidades chechenas intentaron un asalto y lograron avanzar un kilómetro y medio desde el este. No sin pérdidas, pero el avance resultó ser notable.


----------



## paconan (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

BMD-4M, vehículo de mando y BMD-1KSh "Soroka" y sistemas de defensa aérea de las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas Rusas cerca de Kiev.

Foto: A.Kots


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

Los combates cerca de Kiev tienen lugar en el mismo lugar que en 1943 cuando la ciudad fue liberada de los nazis.

Gran informe del corresponsal especial de kp.ru Alexander Kots desde la frontera de Lyutezhsky

La historia de los participantes en la operación para cruzar el Dnieper y liberar Kiev hoy se leen como informes modernos de los frentes. Las batallas tienen lugar en el mismo lugar donde en 1943 los abuelos y bisabuelos de los actuales combatientes del ejército ruso derrotaron a los nazis, empujándolo lejos de Kiev hacia Occidente. Con la diferencia de que hoy uno de los grupos del ejército ruso avanza hacia la capital de Ucrania desde el oeste. Pero los asentamientos cerca de los cuales tienen lugar las batallas más sangrientas son los mismos: Lyutezh, Sinyak, Staro-Petrovtsev. Fue en la cabeza de puente de Lyutezh donde hace casi 80 años, a costa de miles de vidas de soldados soviéticos, se decidió el destino de Kiev.

“Estas son áreas fortificadas muy poderosas con comunicaciones subterráneas, con muros de hormigón”, dicen los paracaidistas rusos. - Cuando comienza el bombardeo, el equipo se esconde, luego se arrastra y las batallas estallan nuevamente. Pero si en 1943 de alguna manera lo logramos, entonces podemos hacerlo ahora también.


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

Hay informes del avance de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en las afueras occidentales de Mariupol

@anna_news @akimapachev @diza_donba


ss


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

*¡El asalto a Severodonetsk ha comenzado!*

Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia: Un grupo de tropas de la República Popular de Luhansk, continuando con las operaciones ofensivas, está combatiendo en los límites de la ciudad en el noroeste, noreste y este de la ciudad de SEVERODONETSK.

@anna_news


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> La fuente es confiable hay múltiples fotos por satélite que lo confirman



Si, hay fotos desde la luna, lo malo es la calima pero con filtros ultra Rosa igual se soluciona están en ello


----------



## coscorron (16 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Tienes a la Alemania de Weimar. Alta tasa de desempleo, recesión económica e inflación desbocada. Pero claro, para eso les hizo falta una derrota militar catastrofica, nosotros nos hemos apañado con un subnormal gobernando tres años.



Si llevamos al caso que es tener crecimientos del PIB nominal negativos con el crecimiento de precios que tenemos del orden del 7 % estariamos hablando de recesión real en terminos constantes de más de ese 7 % de inflación ... Francamente lo veo díficil. Respecto al subnormal que nos gobierna durante tres años nada que objetar salvo decir que no sólo es subnormalidad sino su modelo que consiste en gastar más y más de manera constante y sin freno. Para ellos la eficiencia y la austeridad deben ser cosas por descubrir. Lo harán a la fuerza tarde o temprano.


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

Ataque de ayer de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania al aeródromo de Kherson ocupado por las tropas rusas. 3 helicópteros y varios camiones cisterna resultaron dañados.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Mar 2022)

Bueno, al final puede que Ucrania termine como Yugoslavia, troceada…
El destino político de las partes central, sureste y oeste de Ucrania será diferente. Esta es la opinión del jefe del parlamento de Crimea, Vladimir Konstantinov.
Está seguro de que el futuro del país será decidido por sus ciudadanos. Lo más probable es que no haya un escenario único.








Глава крымского парламента Константинов предсказал появление новой страны на месте Украины


Политическая судьба центральной, юго-восточной и западной частей Украины будет разной. Так считает глава парламента Крыма Владимир Константинов.




politros.com


----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)

Las unidades del NM DPR y las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa están avanzando rápidamente en las profundidades de Mariupol.


UAV Inohodets golpeó las fortificaciones y vehículos blindados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Mariupol Lo más probable es que los ataques se llevaron a cabo en objetivos en las afueras del noroeste y este de la planta de Azovstal en Mariupol.


La Milicia Popular de la RPD está restaurando y poniendo en marcha equipos ucranianos capturados, como tanques T-64 y vehículos blindados ucranianos "Varta". Además, el DPR recibe nuevos equipos automotrices y militares de la Federación Rusa.


----------



## damnun_infectum (16 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> No falla.
> 
> Follarrusos y magufo.
> 
> Cerebro arruinado en largas noches de calimocho y porros en algún parque de Albacete.



Qué dices paYaZo!. Verifica tus fuentes circenses, y sal cuando te lo ordenen.


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

Buenas noticias desde Mariupol: durante los combates, un conocido nazi, uno de los padres fundadores del infame "cuerpo nacional", Nikolai Kravchenko, apodado "Kruk" ("Cuervo"), cerró los ojos para siempre. Luchó en el batallón "Azov" y anteriormente fue miembro de la organización terrorista "Black Corps" (Kharkov).


----------



## Oso Polar (16 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Os pongo esta gema de vídeo para entender la situacion en Ucrania y en la era Putin. Está en inglés académico.
> Solo para gente inteligente que tenga curiosidad de conocer la situación real.
> Es largo, los primeros 30 mins son los interesantes.



Buenas, tienes el link para descargar, el ingles británico hay que escucharlo con calma.


----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Bueno, al final puede que Ucrania termine como Yugoslavia, troceada…
> El destino político de las partes central, sureste y oeste de Ucrania será diferente. Esta es la opinión del jefe del parlamento de Crimea, Vladimir Konstantinov.
> Está seguro de que el futuro del país será decidido por sus ciudadanos. Lo más probable es que no haya un escenario único.
> 
> ...



si se hubiera implementado Minsk , el pais habria saltado en pedazos, los nazis lo habiran considerado "zrada" y habria empezado una guerra civil

el pais esta lleno de armas por todos lados, es un polvorin lleno de chimpances armados hasta los dientes

despues de los crimenes cometidos por el ejercito de Ukcrania, en la mayor parte del pais no van a querer ni ver a los de la parte occidental


----------



## PutoNWO (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Buenas noticias desde Mariupol: durante los combates, un conocido nazi, uno de los padres fundadores del infame "cuerpo nacional", Nikolai Kravchenko, apodado "Kruk" ("Cuervo"), cerró los ojos para siempre. Luchó en el batallón "Azov" y anteriormente fue miembro de la organización terrorista "Black Corps" (Kharkov).
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 985452



Otro Mártir para ponerse de avatar por los 4 nazis del foro, si esque no dan para más


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *El ejército italiano emitió una orden para que sus unidades territoriales impulsen el entrenamiento "orientado a la guerra" en referencia a los eventos internacionales "conocidos",* informa Lorenzo Tondo.
> 
> La orden, publicada en una nota con fecha del 9 de marzo, también cita la "necesidad de mantener los más altos niveles de eficiencia de todos los vehículos rastreados, helicópteros y sistemas de artillería".
> 
> El ejército dijo que la nota estaba destinada solo para uso interno, informó la agencia de noticias italiana Ansa.



Hay que poner el musculo militar en forma...

*Fatti maschi, parole femmine !!!*


----------



## paconan (16 Mar 2022)

El gas sigue fluyendo, disminución de un 9% por menor demanda

*El tránsito de gas ruso a través de Ucrania comenzó a disminuir*

El volumen actual de solicitudes para el tránsito de gas ruso por territorio ucraniano sugiere que el 16 de marzo, el bombeo de gas disminuirá en un 9% en comparación con el día anterior. Así lo demuestran los datos del "Operador GTS de Ucrania" (OGTSU).

Ya el 15 de marzo, el suministro de gas ruso a través de Ucrania se llevó a cabo en el modo normal al nivel de 109,6 millones de metros cúbicos. El tránsito de gas ruso a través de Ucrania ha estado cerca de las obligaciones máximas de Gazprom en virtud del contrato de tránsito desde finales de febrero.

La reducción de los suministros se produce en el contexto de conversaciones de la UE sobre la posibilidad de abandonar el gas ruso como respuesta a una operación militar en Ucrania. Según la Comisión Europea, Europa compra alrededor del 45% de su gas a Rusia. El Ministerio de Exteriores ruso ha declarado que está preparado para un posible enfrentamiento con la UE en el sector energético.









Транзит российского газа через Украину начал снижаться


Подробнее на сайте




www.kommersant.ru






*Los compradores de la UE redujeron la solicitud de tránsito de gas a través de Ucrania en un 13 %*
Moscú. 16 de marzo INTERFAX.RU - La carga del corredor de tránsito de Ucrania el miércoles disminuyó en un 13% según las solicitudes de los compradores europeos.

"Gazprom" suministra gas ruso para el tránsito a través del territorio de Ucrania en el modo regular, de acuerdo con las solicitudes de los consumidores europeos: 95 millones de metros cúbicos. m el 16 de marzo", dijo a los periodistas el representante oficial de la empresa Sergey Kupriyanov.

Según lo confirmado por los datos del Operador GTS de Ucrania, la nominación para el 16 de marzo es de 95 millones de metros cúbicos. m, la aplicación para el 15 de marzo fue de 109,4 millones de metros cúbicos. metro.


El gasoducto Yamal-Europa, que transporta gas a través de Bielorrusia y Polonia a Alemania, cambió a modo inverso el martes y continuará transportando gas desde Alemania a Polonia el miércoles. Gazprom no reservó la capacidad del tramo polaco del gasoducto ni en la sesión ordinaria ni en la sesión nocturna adicional. Las entregas de gas desde Alemania a Polonia, es decir, la retirada de volúmenes adicionales de gas de los principales hubs europeos, son otro componente de los altos precios del gas actuales en la UE.

La generación eléctrica a partir de fuentes renovables vuelve a caer esta semana. Si la semana pasada (del 7 al 13 de marzo) la aportación de la generación eólica al balance energético de Europa promedió un 17%, el lunes 14 de marzo descendió al 14%, y el martes al 10%, según datos de la WindEurope asociación. La previsión meteorológica para los próximos días promete un tiempo tranquilo y con poco viento.



https://www.interfax.ru/business/828463


----------



## damnun_infectum (16 Mar 2022)

poppom dijo:


> Están ensayando modificaciones del clima para justificar la plandemia 3.0 que será la crisis climática y viene justo detrás de la tercera guerra mundial
> Es la nueva normalidad



Aunque esté fuera de tema...un inciso. Ahí estuvo el volcán meses, escupiendo cenizas a toute plain, y no llego ni una. Ahora una borrasca, atraviesa media África y nos mete medio desierto. Y es normal...como dice el paYaZo circense de la banana ukraniana.


----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Os pongo esta gema de vídeo para entender la situacion en Ucrania y en la era Putin. Está en inglés académico.
> Solo para gente inteligente que tenga curiosidad de conocer la situación real.
> Es largo, los primeros 30 mins son los interesantes.



si van a venir los putos ingleses a explicarnos la "situacion real" que ellos mismos han causado

como los "hispanistas" ingleses que vienen a explicarnos nuestra "leyenda negra" que ellos se inventaron para no hablar de sus propios y aberrantes crimenes contra la humanidad

a tomar por el culo puta chusma angla


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

El UAV "Pacer" se utilizó por primera vez en Mariupol contra vehículos blindados ucranianos

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha publicado el segundo vídeo del uso del UAV Pacer durante una operación militar especial en Ucrania. Determinamos exactamente dónde se llevaron a cabo los ataques: se atacaron objetivos en las afueras del noroeste y este de la planta de Azovstal en Mariupol.

Un tanque fue destruido por un golpe delicadamente preciso en la tapa del compartimiento del motor.

Para atacar se utilizó el ATGM de la familia Kornet-D, adaptado específicamente para drones de ataque. El sistema de control y guía del misil es automático a prueba de bloqueo con teleorientación en el rayo láser.

El 4 de marzo, el Ministerio de Defensa ya demostró el uso del Pacer para destruir el puesto de observación del batallón Aidar.

Las imágenes de hoy muestran por primera vez la efectividad del uso de un dron ruso contra vehículos blindados enemigos.
#Mariupol #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar con @wingsofwar


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Que dios nos coja confesados. Vaya pajarracas, dos bálticas y una croata. Cero experiencia militar, demasiada ideología y veremos como van de autocontrol emocional ¿No podría ser un general portugues?



no subestime el poder de las Babustkas asesinas dan miedito creame


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

*Se comenzó a atacar Mariupol desde el mar!*


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

. La UE compra hoy un 33% más de gas ruso que en la semana previa a la invasión de Ucrania


----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

Russian special military operation in the Ukraine – Day 19 | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is





Operación militar especial rusa en Ucrania - Día 19


(Trad. Google)
15/03/20222

por Andrei (The Saker)

La gran noticia del día es que las fuerzas rusas finalmente decidieron, digamos, cambiar el ritmo y, en general, la intensidad de la artillería, los bombardeos aéreos y el bombardeo de misiles que golpearon a las fuerzas de Ukie en la ciudad de Avdeevka no tenía precedentes. y después de este bombardeo, las fuerzas de la LDNR atravesaron 8 kilómetros de casi los sectores más fuertemente defendidos en todo el teatro de operaciones. La 95.ª Brigada Aeromóvil de Ucrania (¡una de las unidades con mayor capacidad de combate del ejército ucraniano!) estaba defendiendo este sector. Según los informes, toda esta brigada fue básicamente aniquilada.





Esto es lo que necesita saber sobre *Avdeevka* : este es el lugar fuertemente defendido desde el cual los Ukronazis podrían desatar su terror contra los civiles en Donetsk. Ahora que toda esta ciudad ha sido arrasada, la gente de Donetsk finalmente puede esperar vivir en una paz relativa (¡los misiles Ukie Smerch MLRS y Tochka-U aún pueden llegar a Donetsk!).

Entonces, Rusia no solo rodeó a todas las fuerzas ucranianas en un caldero operativo, sino que luego procedió a dividir esa única fuerza en dos calderos más pequeños (pero ambos aún estaban contenidos en el caldero operativo más grande) y ahora, como demostración de fuerza, ella destruyó la unidad ucraniana con mayor capacidad de combate en la ciudad más fuertemente defendida.

El "mensaje" aquí es claro: le recomendamos encarecidamente que deponga las armas o de lo contrario...






Un bloguero ucraniano incluso cree que pronto habrá (¡o ya hay!) Tres mini-calderos (ver mapa con calderos en azul).


Sin embargo, como mencioné antes, no debemos darle demasiada importancia a estos ni a ningún otro mapa. Podemos usarlos para tener una idea general de lo que está pasando, pero no debemos usarlos para fundamentar una conclusión, especialmente si esa conclusión choca con lo que de otro modo también sabemos.

En el caso de este mapa, lo que vemos es un esfuerzo concertado para cerrar todo el caldero de Donbass y luego avanzar hacia el oeste.

No discutiré lo que está sucediendo en la otra parte del "frente" (no es un término apropiado para este tipo de conflicto), pero podría publicar un mapa más esta noche si me encuentro con uno interesante.

¿Qué pasa con la guerra de la información?

Bien,* dentro de Rusia* va bastante bien. Consulte esta traducción (automática) de un artículo reciente sobre la opinión pública de dos organizaciones diferentes: 


> _La VTsIOM y la FOM publican encuestas periódicas que demuestran un aumento confiado en el apoyo de todas las instituciones de poder. Los indicadores de la aprobación de las actividades del Presidente, el Gobierno y Rusia Unida y la confianza en ellos van para las filiales trascendentales. Dado que el punto de partida para el crecimiento del optimismo es el 24 de febrero, se puede decir que la operación especial militar en Ucrania continuó dentro de Rusia en la operación especial sociológica. Y la dinámica de su implementación es tan grande que el objetivo debe entenderse con bastante rapidez. En las encuestas del VTsIOM, el nivel de aprobación de las acciones de Vladimir Putin, la semana pasada aumentó considerablemente, y por lo tanto en un dígito moderado nuevo estudio - sólo el 74,2%. El primer ministro Mikhail Mishutin ha crecido hasta un 48 %, pero la calificación del gobierno despegó inmediatamente casi un 50 %. La pregunta directa sobre la confianza trajo estos resultados: el presidente ha superado el 77%, el jefe de Gabinete de Ministros se acercó al 60%. el partido Rusia Unida, según el VTsIOM, ahora tiene una calificación de 39,4%, que es un 3,4% más que el valor anterior._








_El héroe de la Alemania moderna: un judío nazi (¡me encantó!)_

Así que parece que al menos DENTRO de Rusia, el Imperio de las Mentiras ha perdido las primeras batallas de PSYOP, pero habrá muchas más por venir, y la realidad objetiva con la que se enfrenta el gobierno (El Imperio de las Mentiras quiere "cancelar" Rusia por completo todos y cada uno de los medios) es difícil. Las decisiones económicas del gobierno en particular (pronto tendremos una traducción al respecto) dejan muchas preguntas muy desagradables, al menos en mi mente. Pero más de eso después.

*Fuera de Rusia* , las PSYOP del Imperio de las Mentiras le hicieron a Rusia lo que los militares rusos le hicieron a los Ukies en Avdeevka: derrotaron ampliamente a los torpes esfuerzos de relaciones públicas de Rusia. Como resultado directo, ahora tenemos a Ze en la portada de las revistas y 100.000 británicos que se ofrecen como voluntarios para albergar refugiados ucranianos .

¡Qué noble en verdad!

Lástima que nunca se mostró la misma generosidad con el pueblo ruso en muchos siglos de guerra contra Rusia...

No recuerdo sentimientos tan nobles de NADIE cuando los nazis estaban bombardeando el LDNR y cuando Poroshenko prometió PÚBLICAMENTE que los niños del Donbass irían a la escuela no en los jardines de infancia, sino en los refugios antiaéreos. No, por alguna razón esos 100.000 británicos no se ofrecieron a albergarlos.






Claramente, las vidas rusas no importan ni un poco. Ni uno.

Debo compartir con ustedes que estoy convencido de que a la mayoría de las personas en la Zona A, sincera y verdaderamente, no les importan menos las vidas de los rusos, incluso los civiles inocentes pueden ser asesinados, torturados o desaparecidos, pero eso no provoca "ojos llorosos" en Occidente, ni siquiera de muchos cristianos ortodoxos.

Como he mencionado varias veces, *esta guerra ha sido una ENORME “salida del armario” para Occidente, que ahora ha mostrado su verdadero rostro* .

Putin lo expresó mejor cuando lo llamó el *Imperio de las Mentiras* . Pero es aún más que eso, también es un *Imperio de la Indiferencia*. Y, finalmente, el Imperio es verdadera y verdaderamente un *Imperio de Hipocresía* .

Eso es lo que Rusia y todos aquellos rusos que se niegan a condenar a su presidente, país y pueblo (¡que se vieron obligados a esta guerra!) Deben aceptar: mientras que los rusos no han tenido hostilidad hacia Occidente hasta ahora, al menos: esto ahora es rápidamente cambiando según mis contactos en Rusia. Incluso cuando el sistema comunista soviético estaba luchando contra el imperialismo anglosionista en todo el mundo, el pueblo ruso siempre supo que el enemigo es una casta gobernante, una ideología y algunos segmentos específicos de la sociedad.

Pero nunca la gente de Occidente.

Stalin una vez escribió las siguientes palabras : 


> _“Algunas personas en la prensa extranjera dicen que el Ejército Rojo tiene como objetivo exterminar al pueblo alemán y destruir el estado alemán. Esto, por supuesto, es una tontería estúpida y una calumnia estúpida contra el Ejército Rojo. El Ejército Rojo no tiene ni puede tener objetivos tan idiotas. El Ejército Rojo tiene su propio objetivo de expulsar a los ocupantes alemanes de nuestro país y liberar la tierra soviética de los invasores fascistas alemanes. Es muy probable que la guerra por la liberación de la tierra soviética conduzca a la expulsión o destrucción de la camarilla de Hitler. Daríamos la bienvenida a tal resultado. Pero sería ridículo identificar a la camarilla de Hitler con el pueblo alemán. *La experiencia de la historia nos dice que los Hitler van y vienen, pero el pueblo alemán, pero el estado alemán permanece* ”. _



¡Y ese era, de nuevo, el hipervillano y supercarnicero Stalin! Dijo eso en una orden oficial fechada el 23 de febrero de 1942, mientras las fuerzas alemanas estaban involucradas en un asesinato en masa verdaderamente genocida en toda la Unión Soviética ocupada por los nazis.

En contraste, los nazis no solo querían que algunas áreas fueran declaradas _Judenfrei / Judenrein_ , mientras que sus herederos de hoy en día claramente quieren que el mundo sea _Russenfrei / Russenrein_ . Y no son solo los polacos a los que les gusta decir "Polonia hasta los Urales, después China", *esta profunda aceptación de la falta total de valor de cualquier vida rusa ahora es algo muy común en la Zona A, y solo conseguirá peor ya que “Biden” ahora explicará toda su (larga lista) de fracasos sobre Rusia, los rusos y personalmente Putin (¡el “nuevo Hitler”, por supuesto!).*

En otras palabras,* los rusos en todas partes deberían esperar que sus vecinos occidentales les muestren menos piedad que la piedad que el pueblo alemán podía esperar de Stalin durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. *
.../...


----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

.../...


Para darte una idea, esto es lo que un guerrero rumano de sangre roja intentó publicar en la sección de comentarios:







¿Qué se puede agregar a una declaración tan lírica? ¿Quizás los rumanos dejaron un “legado verdaderamente inolvidable” en Ucrania durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial y el mismo espíritu sigue vivo en la Rumanía moderna? ¿O tal vez la gente que viene de un país con exactamente CERO reprepresentación haría bien en no tratar de rugir como un león, pero tal vez chillar como un ratón encajaría mejor?

En cuanto a Rusia y los rusos, sobreviviremos a los nazis modernos tal como sobrevivimos a su iteración anterior. Para entonces, con suerte, los rusos serán un poco más maduros y un poco menos ingenuos acerca de nuestros "hermanos" Urkonazi o sus maestros del Imperio de las Mentiras.

Y, no, nunca nos rendiremos. Siempre 

Hablando de rendición, aquí hay una bonita foto de algunos soldados rusos con mucho armamento occidental:







¡Finalmente, los mapas “obligatorios”! Hoy no esperaré a Readovka, así que aquí hay una animación del movimiento de primera línea de RIA Novosti. Nuevamente, es solo un mapa en el que NO se debe confiar, pero creo que nos muestra algo valioso: cómo se movió el frente desde el día 1 hasta hoy, el día 19.




¿Qué pasa con los voluntarios nazis?

Resulta que uno de ellos, algo así como un héroe en la Zona A, murió dentro de los 20 minutos de su primer contacto con las fuerzas rusas (ver aquí y aquí para más detalles). El hecho de que Rusia destruyó la base de la OTAN en Iarovov probablemente no ayude.

*Lo que realmente deja al Imperio de las Mentiras con una sola opción: banderas falsas.*

Aquí hay una buena explicación de un chico en Kharkov:




Por favor vean el video completo y escuchen los argumentos de Lira, los explica muy bien.

Solo agregaré estos simples comentarios una cosa: 

la ultima vez que los urkonazis perdían mal lo hicieron MH-17
Están perdiendo incluso mucho MUCHO peor ahora que entonces
El comportamiento pasado es el mejor predictor del comportamiento futuro 
¿Realmente necesito agregar algo?


PD: FYI - Readovka acaba de publicar su mapa "rojo"


----------



## ferrys (16 Mar 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Buenas, tienes el link para descargar, el ingles británico hay que escucharlo con calma.



Me parece que aquí. Es muy interesante para conocer la situación real en Ucrania.






Special Report: Reset in Ukraine with Karel van Wolferen – Solari Report







home.solari.com





Lo gracioso del tema es que todavía hay descapacitados mentales que defienden que Ucrania es un país soberano cuando la CIA tomó control en 2014.
Un resumen traducido
Entra brevemente en la historia de Putin y los oligarcas. La narrativa que escucha sobre Putin y sus oligarcas parece estar completamente al revés. Putin odiaba a los oligarcas que estaban devorando viva a Rusia bajo Yeltsin, y estas sanciones en realidad lo están ayudando al eliminar a estos oligarcas globalistas.

También habla sobre los agentes globalistas en Rusia en varios puestos de poder, incluido el alcalde de Moscú, y cómo parece que Putin está usando este conflicto de Ucrania para finalmente liberar a Rusia de estos jugadores.

En segundo lugar, el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores Lavrov. Al escuchar sus elogios a Lavrov, tengo muchas ganas de leer más sobre su historia. Parece que no solo está al mismo nivel que Putin en la lucha contra el Cabal, sino que también es capaz.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Bishop (16 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> ¿En serio la gente no se da cuenta de la aberración anticonstitucional que es obligar bajo chantaje a alguien a declarar su opinión política?
> 
> Ni con Franco se exigia eso, la que se habria montado si en España hubieramos hecho jurar los principios fundamentales del movimiento a los equipos de futbol que venian a jugar con el Real Madrid.



Los adalides de la democracia y la libertad. O expresas pública y notoriamente tus 2 minutos de odio al Goldstein ruso (o a lo que toque en ese momento), o te conviertes en un apestado. Bonita tecnodictadura distópica está quedando...


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Si llevamos al caso que es tener crecimientos del PIB nominal negativos con el crecimiento de precios que tenemos del orden del 7 % estariamos hablando de recesión real en terminos constantes de más de ese 7 % de inflación ... Francamente lo veo díficil. Respecto al subnormal que nos gobierna durante tres años nada que objetar salvo decir que no sólo es subnormalidad sino su modelo que consiste en gastar más y más de manera constante y sin freno. Para ellos la eficiencia y la austeridad deben ser cosas por descubrir. Lo harán a la fuerza tarde o temprano.



básicamente en este pais normalmente en crisis manda la derecha y los de izquierda toman la calle y forman un follón fenomenal, pero mucho me temo que pronto la gente pase hambre y necesidad entonces no habrá para ellos al haberse gastado todo en multiculturalidad y jenaros, es entonces cuando comprenderán que enseñar a los españoles los escraches fue una malísima idea...........


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Mar 2022)

Entregan las armas y colaboran con las tropas rusas que los liberan de Zelensky, los mercenarios de la Otan, no tendran donde esconderse.


----------



## PutoNWO (16 Mar 2022)

Pagascal sionista narigudoooo burbuja. Info sacará todas tus vergüenzas

El gobierno de Ucrania no deja salir a los heridos de Mariupol. Esto no saldrá en TV. Los siguen usando de escudos humanos. La convenció de Ginebra prohíbe usar a civiles como escudos


----------



## daputi ha muerto (16 Mar 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Pero tu no eras un buyanga de 80 años decrépito.



y lo es, la foto que rula por el foro la subió el hace unos años, convive con una ecuata sesentona pero en este hilo ha hecho nuevos amigos que le hacen caso y recuerda con nostalgia los años de la urss.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> ¡Qué simpáticos estos taiwaneses!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 985426



Es en serio?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> .../...
> 
> 
> Para darte una idea, esto es lo que un guerrero rumano de sangre roja intentó publicar en la sección de comentarios:
> ...



Esos mapas no se ven en nuestra falsimedia ….


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Mar 2022)

Odessa:

Ya bombardearon la costa

El asesor del Ministro del Interior, Anton Gerashchenko , dijo que este grupo de barcos ya había atacado la costa. Escribió que sucedió aproximadamente a las 23:30. Los enemigos dispararon en la costa cerca del pueblo de Tuzla, región de Odessa.

Lea también: Las fuerzas de defensa aérea de Ucrania tomaron medidas enérgicas contra los buques, helicópteros y vehículos aéreos no tripulados rusos
Disparó una gran cantidad de municiones desde una larga distancia. Los invasores querían probar nuestro sistema de defensa costera”, escribió Gerashchenko.

Agregó que este intento de ataque no tuvo éxito. También señaló que a las 00:30 no hubo aterrizaje.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (16 Mar 2022)

¿Cuantas veces han dado por ocupada Maripoul los putines?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Mar 2022)

*Revelado el tamaño de la agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que corre el riesgo de ser rodeada por el ejército ruso*

La Oficina del Presidente de Ucrania recibió información del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sobre cuántas fuerzas y medios de las tropas ucranianas pueden ser rodeadas por el ejército ruso y las unidades de la RPD y la LPR en Donbass en una semana. 

El documento dice que es necesario tomar medidas de inmediato para retirar las tropas ucranianas en esta dirección, de lo contrario, corren el riesgo de repetir el destino del grupo en Mariupol. En esta ciudad, 14.500 militares ucranianos están rodeados (militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, guardias fronterizos, empleados de la SBU y otros departamentos, así como el regimiento Azov, unidades de defensa territorial y grupos de nacionalistas).

A principios de febrero, un grupo de 76.000 militares se concentró en el Donbass en la zona JFO. Estaba armado con más de 2 mil equipos , incluidos 354 tanques y 160 MLRS.

La lista de unidades y subunidades incluye: 25ª brigada aerotransportada separada de Dnepropetrovsk (unidad militar A1126); 79.a brigada de asalto aéreo separada (unidad militar A0224); 95.a brigada de asalto aéreo independiente (unidad militar A0281); 81.a brigada aeromóvil separada (unidad militar A0284); Contralmirante Mikhail Bilinsky 36.a Brigada de Infantería de Marina Separada (unidad militar A2802) de la Armada; 12.a Brigada operativa de NSU que lleva el nombre de Dmitry Vishnevetsky (unidad militar 3057, Mariupol), 17.a brigada de tanques separada que lleva el nombre de Konstantin Pestushko (unidad militar A3283), 3.a brigada de tanques separada (unidad militar A2573), 2 -I brigada de tanques separada, 53.a separada brigada mecanizada que lleva el nombre del Príncipe Vladimir Monomakh (unidad militar A0536); 54.a Brigada Mecanizada Separada que lleva el nombre de Hetman Ivan Mazepa (unidad militar A0693); 56.a brigada separada de infantería motorizada Mariupol (unidad militar A0989); 57.a brigada de infantería motorizada separada que lleva el nombre de ataman Kostya Gordienko (unidad militar A1736); 30ª brigada mecanizada separada que lleva el nombre del príncipe Konstantin Ostrozhsky; 24ª brigada mecanizada separada que lleva el nombre del rey Daniel (unidad militar A0998); 55.a brigada de artillería separada "Zaporizhzhya Sich" (unidad militar A1978); 43.a Brigada de Artillería Separada que lleva el nombre de Hetman Taras Tryasil (unidad militar A3085); 26.a brigada de artillería separada que lleva el nombre del general de corneta Roman Dashkevich (unidad militar A3091); 111ª brigada de defensa territorial separada (región de Luhansk); 24º batallón de asalto independiente "Aidar", 23º batallón de infantería motorizada independiente "Khortitsa" (unidad militar A2988); 503. ° Batallón de Infantería de Marina Separado (unidad militar A1275, Mariupol); 15º regimiento separado del NG de Ucrania (unidad militar 3035), regimiento "Azov" del Ministerio del Interior; 8º Regimiento de Propósito Especial Separado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (unidad militar A0553); 1er destacamento fronterizo, 3er destacamento fronterizo; destacamento fronterizo 11; 129ª unidad de reconocimiento independiente; fuerzas especiales de la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania; subdivisión del Servicio de Aplicación de la Ley Militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania; otras unidades de defensa territorial y formaciones nacionalistas.

Los oradores están haciendo sonar la alarma de que la pérdida de estas unidades, que son las más preparadas para el combate en Ucrania, podría conducir a la derrota de Kiev en el conflicto con Moscú.


----------



## Informatico77 (16 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Otro Mártir para ponerse de avatar por los 4 nazis del foro, si esque no dan para más



¿4 nazis del foro? Dirás 400


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

La Corte Penal Internacional (ICC) es otra organización bien intencionada pero en última instancia bastante impotente que los medios de comunicación citan con bastante frecuencia.

Ni Rusia, ni EEUU, ni China, ni India, pertenecen, y por tanto no podrán ser juzgados.

Vamos, que es un chiringuito sin interés pero muy pintón al que se alude mucho casualmente últimamente.


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Mar 2022)

Los usanos no se atreven a violar el espacio aereo ruso, ni unos cientos de metros, se arriesgan a perder el "juguete".


----------



## damnun_infectum (16 Mar 2022)

Extraperlo del petróleo ruso...jajaja.

Se están poniendo las botas, metafórica y literalmente.









Así funciona el comercio clandestino para vender el petróleo ruso sin levantar sospechas


Donde nadie puede verlo, rastrearlo ni encontrarlo. Ahí es hacia donde se dirige el crudo ruso. Los compradores de este tipo de petróleo realizan sus operaciones con sumo cuidado con el objetivo de evitar que se conozcan sus compras a las empresas de un país que ha iniciado una cruenta guerra en...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Felio (16 Mar 2022)

Mapa de la guerra de Ucrania según fuentes rusas

15 marzo


----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Me parece que aquí. Es muy interesante para conocer la situación real en Ucrania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lavrov es el que maneja los hilos, la gente esta muy confundida con Putin


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Teuro (16 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *Analista político español Javier Couso critica demonización de Rusia por medios de prensa
> 
> 
> https://mundo.sputniknews.com/20220316/analista-politico-espanol-javier-couso-critica-demonizacion-de-rusia-por-medios-de-prensa-1123145707.html
> ...



Clima belicista fomentado desde los medios de comunicación, que no deja de ser una muestra del servilismo de estos al poder. Por un lado, como dijo el otro día un "analista" chino, lo del ataque a Ucrania es irracional, en el sentido que las condiciones de capitulación de Ucrania que se han filtrado son tan ridículas que al final la guerra no va a servir para nada, excepto para segar vidas y destruir infraestructuras y ciudades, pero por otro está la "justificación" que ve Rusia, cosa de consumo interno y que creo que es la base de todo el error. De todas formas esto es recíproco e incluso más acentuado en Rusia, donde te detienen por solo mostrar una cartulina blanca en público.

En fin, si las masas tuvieran criterio propio (no solo en occidente, sino incluso más en Rusia) esto no pasaría.


----------



## mazuste (16 Mar 2022)

¿De dónde procede el gas que se importa a Europa?


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Mar 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> También debe ser un superfrancotirador inmune a los misiles.



Los infantes de marina britanicos, cuando eran detenidos por el fuego de un par de francotiradores argentinos en las Malvinas, no los rodeaban, ni tan siquiera les hacian fuego con morteros, directamente les lanzaban un misil antitanque MILAN de dos millones de las antiguas pesetas, para cargarse a un soldado enemigo, asi no ganaran guerras largas...


----------



## capitán almeida (16 Mar 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> ¿Cuantas veces han dado por ocupada Maripoul los putines?



Muchas menos que Donetsk tus amigos nancys en 8 años


----------



## Teuro (16 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Mas mercenarios lloriqueando:
> La gente ya no debería venir aquí. Es una puta trampa" Un mercenario estadounidense cuenta cómo llegó a defender Ucrania, pero en lugar del heroísmo esperado, se topó con la dura realidad. La base militar, donde se reunían los voluntarios extranjeros, fue bombardeada. Los que sobrevivieran (incluido él) serían enviados a Kiev sin equipo y con diez rondas de municiones por persona. Y cuando el tipo trató de regresar a Polonia, tuvo que huir en una ambulancia, vestido con un chaleco de la Cruz Roja; de lo contrario, no lo habrían liberado. Al final del video, le aconseja a nadie que venga aquí: "no te dejarán sobrevivir".
> 
> 
> 2 estadounidenses más en Ucrania describen lo que está pasando con los voluntarios occidentales y corroboran informes anteriores Parece haber varios elementos de voluntarios que operan ahora, no solo la Legión Ucraniana.



En el bando ucraniano la situación es desesperada, están en una inferioridad 1:10 frente a los rusos, de hecho su supervivencia aun se debe a las manifiestas ineficiencias del ejército ruso y al no querer (todavía) entrar dando zambombazos sin control. Sin embargo en la guerra de propaganda va ganando Ucrania.

Los mercenarios no van a jugar otro papel que el de ser peones como los reclutas jóvenes ucranianos. "Lo mejor" se lo reservan a los militares profesionales ucranianos.


----------



## Eneko Aritza (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (16 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Clima belicista fomentado desde los medios de comunicación, que no deja de ser una muestra del servilismo de estos al poder.



El clima belicista y lacrimogeno de los medios de comunicacion, *esta preparando a la poblacion para ir a la guerra total contra los rusos, Dios no lo permita !!!. 

PD- Oligarquia Masonica Otanica Manda.*


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

En las últimas 24 horas, los medios de aviación y defensa aérea de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales rusas derribaron dos aviones Su-25 ucranianos cerca de *Chernígov*, un MiG-29 cerca de Nóvaya Bykovka y cuatro aeronaves no tripuladas.

Las aeronaves operativo-tácticas del Ejército y drones destruyeron *128 objetos militares* ucranianos.

Estos incluyen un sistema antiaéreo Buk-M1, un sistema Osa, cuatro estaciones de radar de detección y designación de objetivos, cuatro puestos de mando, siete depósitos de armas y municiones y *68 puntos de concentración* de equipos militares.
.
Las fuerzas de la *República Popular de Lugansk* continúan su ofensiva, y los combates se van desarrollando en el noroeste, el noreste y el este de la ciudad de Severodonetsk.

Mientras, las unidades de la *República Popular de Donetsk* han tomado el control de las localidades Mijáilovka, Stavka, Botmanka, Vasílievka y están luchando por Verjnetorétskoye.








El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia ofrece una actualización sobre los avances de la operación militar especial en Ucrania


Según los datos de la institución, la aviación rusa destruyó 128 objetos militares de Ucrania en la última jornada.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En el bando ucraniano la situación es desesperada, están en una inferioridad 1:10 frente a los rusos, de hecho su supervivencia aun se debe a las manifiestas ineficiencias del ejército ruso y al no querer (todavía) entrar dando zambombazos sin control. Sin embargo en la guerra de propaganda va ganando Ucrania.



Al contrario estan muy igualados en tropas y en el combate urbano, no puedes utilizar demasiadas unidades al mismo tiempo, los defensores de ciudades, estan muy protegidos por los escombros y los civiles, cualquier ventana puede esconder a un combatiente con un rpg o un misil portatil...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (16 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Lavrov es el que maneja los hilos, la gente esta muy confundida con Putin



Lo mismo que Rumsfeld en tiempos de Bush Jr.


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> En las últimas 24 horas, los medios de aviación y defensa aérea de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales rusas derribaron dos aviones Su-25 ucranianos cerca de *Chernígov*, un MiG-29 cerca de Nóvaya Bykovka y cuatro aeronaves no tripuladas.



Los mass mierda, llevan repitiendo sin parar que los pobres ukros no tienen fuerza aerea, desde el inicio del conflicto y *la realidad es que la aviacion militar ucraniana, no ha dejado de operar, sigue combatiendo...*


----------



## LetalFantasy (16 Mar 2022)

__





American Volunteer in Ukraine explaining his situation as to why they ran away. - r/volunteersForUkraine


View on Libreddit, an alternative private front-end to Reddit.




libreddit.silkky.cloud


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Al contrario estan muy igualados en tropas y en el combate urbano, no puedes utilizar demasiadas unidades al mismo tiempo, los defensores de ciudades, estan muy protegidos por los escombros y los civiles, cualquier ventana puede esconder a un combatiente con un rpg o un misil portatil...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 985495



La lucha en la toma de las ciudades grandes va a ser dura.

Mientras los civiles no abandonen las ciudades y solo se pueda disparar con artillería y tanques, va a ser lento.

Ejemplo


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los mass mierda, llevan repitiendo sin parar que los pobres ukros no tienen fuerza aerea, desde el inicio del conflicto y *la realidad es que la aviacion militar ucraniana, no ha dejado de operar, sigue combatiendo...*



Siguen combatiendo a rastras.

Aquí se habla de supremacía aérea, no de que tengas unos cuantos aviones


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Mar 2022)

Derivada de la guerra, que sabíamos ya en este foro, los chinos están supliendo a los rusos con todo tipo de cosas que ya no llegan desde Europa…








Les exportations chinoises vers la Russie explosent - Chine Magazine


Les exportations de la Chine ont connu un tassement en janvier-février 2022, mais elles ont bondi de 41,5% vers la Russie.



www.chine-magazine.com





A los chinos si les conviene ahora una guerra larga, una vez establecidos los lazos comerciales, va a ser difícil romperlos a largo plazo por los europeos.


----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

__





Say hello to Russian gold and Chinese petroyuan | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is





Saluda al oro ruso y al petroyuan chino


(Trad. Google)
15/03/2022

por Pepe Escobar


_La Unión Económica Euroasiática liderada por Rusia y China acaban de acordar diseñar el mecanismo para un sistema financiero y monetario independiente que evitaría las transacciones en dólares._








Tardó mucho en llegar, pero finalmente se están revelando algunos lineamientos clave de los nuevos cimientos del mundo multipolar.

El viernes, tras una reunión por videoconferencia, la Unión Económica Euroasiática (EAEU) y China acordaron diseñar el mecanismo para un sistema monetario y financiero internacional independiente. La EAEU está formada por Rusia, Kazajstán, Kirguistán, Bielorrusia y Armenia, está estableciendo acuerdos de libre comercio con otras naciones euroasiáticas y se está interconectando progresivamente con la Iniciativa de la Belt & Road de China (BRI).

A todos los efectos prácticos, la idea proviene de Sergei Glazyev, el principal economista independiente de Rusia, exasesor del presidente Vladimir Putin y ministro de Integración y Macroeconomía de la Comisión Económica de Eurasia , el organismo regulador de la EAEU.

El papel central de Glazyev en el diseño de la nueva estrategia económica/financiera de Rusia y Eurasia ha sido examinado aquí . Vio que el apretón financiero occidental sobre Moscú venía años luz antes que otros.

Con bastante diplomacia, Glazyev atribuyó la realización de la idea a "los desafíos y riesgos comunes asociados con la desaceleración económica mundial y las medidas restrictivas contra los estados de la UEEA y China".

Traducción: como China es una potencia euroasiática tanto como Rusia, necesitan coordinar sus estrategias para eludir el sistema unipolar de EE. UU.

El sistema euroasiático se basará en "una nueva moneda internacional", muy probablemente con el yuan como referencia, calculado como un índice de las monedas nacionales de los países participantes, así como los precios de las materias primas. El primer borrador ya se discutirá a finales de mes.

El sistema euroasiático está destinado a convertirse en una alternativa seria al dólar estadounidense, ya que la EAEU puede atraer no solo a las naciones que se han unido al BRI (Kazajstán, por ejemplo, es miembro de ambos), sino también a los principales actores de la Organización de Cooperación de Shanghai ( SCO) así como ASEAN. Los actores de Asia occidental - Irán, Irak, Siria, Líbano - estarán inevitablemente interesados.

A medio y largo plazo, la difusión del nuevo sistema se traducirá en el debilitamiento del sistema de Bretton Woods, que incluso los estrategas y actores serios del mercado estadounidense admiten que está podrido desde dentro. El dólar estadounidense y la hegemonía imperial se enfrentan a mares tormentosos.

*Muéstrame ese oro congelado*

Mientras tanto, Rusia tiene un serio problema que abordar. El pasado fin de semana, el ministro de Finanzas, Anton Siluanov, confirmó que la mitad de las reservas de oro y divisas de Rusia han sido congeladas por sanciones unilaterales. Es sorprendente que los expertos financieros rusos hayan colocado gran parte de la riqueza de la nación donde el "Imperio de las Mentiras" (copyright Putin) puede acceder fácilmente a ella, e incluso confiscarla.

Al principio no estaba muy claro a qué se refería Siluanov. ¿Cómo es posible que Elvira Nabiulina y su equipo del Banco Central permitan que la mitad de las reservas de divisas e incluso el oro se almacenen en bancos y/o bóvedas occidentales? ¿O se trata de una táctica de distracción astuta de Siluanov?

Nadie está mejor equipado para responder a estas preguntas que el inestimable Michael Hudson, autor de la edición revisada recientemente de Super Imperialism: The Economic Strategy of the American Empire .

Hudson fue bastante franco: “Cuando escuché por primera vez la palabra 'congelado', pensé que esto significaba que Rusia no iba a gastar sus preciosas reservas de oro en apoyar al rublo, tratando de luchar contra una incursión al estilo de Soros desde el oeste. Pero ahora la palabra 'congelado' parece haber significado que Rusia lo había enviado al extranjero, fuera de su control".

Esencialmente, todo sigue en el aire: “Mi primera lectura asumió que Rusia debe estar haciendo algo inteligente. Si fue inteligente mover oro al exterior, tal vez fue hacer lo que hacen otros bancos centrales: 'prestarlo' a los especuladores, a cambio de un pago de intereses o una tarifa. Hasta que Rusia le diga al mundo dónde se puso su oro y por qué, no podemos entenderlo. ¿Fue en el Banco de Inglaterra, incluso después de que Inglaterra confiscó el oro de Venezuela? ¿Fue en la Reserva Federal de Nueva York, incluso después de que la Reserva Federal confiscó las reservas de Afganistán?

Hasta el momento, no ha habido ninguna aclaración adicional ni de Siluanov ni de Nabiulina. Los escenarios giran en torno a una serie de deportaciones al norte de Siberia por traición nacional. Hudson agrega elementos importantes al rompecabezas:

“Si [las reservas] están congeladas, ¿por qué Rusia está pagando intereses sobre su deuda externa al vencimiento? Puede ordenar al 'congelador' que pague, para echarle la culpa por el incumplimiento. Puede hablar sobre la congelación de la cuenta bancaria de Irán por parte de Chase Manhattan desde la cual Irán trató de pagar los intereses de su deuda denominada en dólares. Puede insistir en que cualquier pago de los países de la OTAN se liquide por adelantado con oro físico. O puede enviar paracaidistas al Banco de Inglaterra y recuperar oro, algo así como Goldfinger en Fort Knox. Lo importante es que Rusia explique qué pasó y cómo fue atacada, como advertencia a otros países”.

Como factor decisivo, Hudson no pudo sino guiñarle un ojo a Glazyev: "Tal vez Rusia debería nombrar a un no pro-occidental en el Banco Central".

*El cambio de juego del petrodólar*

Es tentador leer en las palabras del ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergey Lavrov, en la cumbre diplomática en Antalya el jueves pasado, una admisión velada de que Moscú puede no haber estado totalmente preparado para la artillería financiera pesada desplegada por los estadounidenses:

“Resolveremos el problema, y la solución ya no dependerá de nuestros socios occidentales, ya sean gobiernos o empresas que actúan como herramientas de agresión política occidental contra Rusia en lugar de perseguir los intereses de sus negocios. Nos aseguraremos de que nunca más nos encontremos en una situación similar y que ni un Tío Sam ni nadie más pueda tomar decisiones encaminadas a destruir nuestra economía. Encontraremos una manera de eliminar esta dependencia. Deberíamos haberlo hecho hace mucho tiempo”.

Entonces, “hace mucho tiempo” comienza ahora. Y uno de sus pilares será el sistema financiero euroasiático. Mientras tanto, "el mercado" (como en el casino especulativo estadounidense) ha "juzgado" (según sus propios oráculos) que las reservas de oro rusas, las que se quedaron en Rusia, no pueden soportar el rublo.

Ese no es el problema, en varios niveles. Los oráculos hechos a sí mismos, lavados de cerebro durante décadas, creen que el Hegemón dicta lo que hace "el mercado". Eso es más propaganda. El hecho crucial es que, en el nuevo paradigma emergente, las naciones de la OTAN representan, en el mejor de los casos, el 15 por ciento de la población mundial. Rusia no se verá obligada a practicar la autarquía porque no necesita hacerlo: la mayor parte del mundo, como hemos visto representado en la considerable lista _de naciones que no sancionan_ , está lista para hacer negocios con Moscú.

Irán ha demostrado cómo hacerlo. Los comerciantes del Golfo Pérsico confirmaron a _The Cradle_ que Irán está vendiendo no menos de 3 millones de barriles de petróleo por día, incluso ahora, sin JCPOA firmado (acuerdo del Plan de Acción Integral Conjunto, actualmente en negociación en Viena). El petróleo se vuelve a etiquetar, se pasa de contrabando y se transfiere desde camiones cisterna en la oscuridad de la noche.

Otro ejemplo: la Indian Oil Corporation (IOC), una enorme refinería, acaba de comprar 3 millones de barriles de Urales rusos al comerciante Vitol para entregarlos en mayo. No hay sanciones sobre el petróleo ruso, al menos no todavía.

El plan reduccionista y mackinderesco de Washington es manipular a Ucrania como un peón desechable para arrasar Rusia y luego golpear a China. Esencialmente, divide y vencerás para aplastar no solo a uno sino a _dos_ competidores en Eurasia que avanzan al unísono como socios estratégicos integrales.

Toda la cháchara sobre "colapsar los mercados rusos", poner fin a la inversión extranjera, destruir el rublo, un "embargo comercial total", expulsar a Rusia de "la comunidad de naciones", etc., eso es para las galerías zombificadas. Irán ha estado lidiando con lo mismo durante cuatro décadas y sobrevivió.

La justicia poética histórica, como insinuó Lavrov, ahora dictamina que Rusia e Irán están a punto de firmar un acuerdo muy importante, que probablemente sea un equivalente de la asociación estratégica Irán-China. Los tres nodos principales de la integración de Eurasia están perfeccionando su interacción sobre la marcha y, más temprano que tarde, pueden estar utilizando un nuevo sistema monetario y financiero independiente.

Pero hay más justicia poética en camino, que gira en torno al último cambio de juego. Y llegó mucho antes de lo que todos pensábamos.

Arabia Saudita está considerando aceptar yuanes chinos, y no dólares estadounidenses, por vender petróleo a China. Traducción: Beijing le dijo a Riyadh que este es el nuevo ritmo. El final del petrodólar está cerca, y ese es el clavo certificado en el ataúd del hegemón indispensable.

Mientras tanto, hay un misterio por resolver: ¿dónde está ese oro ruso congelado?


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Mar 2022)

Hay que rotar unidades y que los combatientes de primera linea descansen algunos dias, muchas unidades rusas del lejano oriente, estan presentandose voluntarias para ir a Ucrania a combatir.

PD- De momento el estado mayor ruso, solo envia a la guerra a los militares profesionales voluntarios, los soldados que estan realizando su servicio militar no se les obliga, solo se les anima...


----------



## kelden (16 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En el bando ucraniano la situación es desesperada, están en una inferioridad 1:10 frente a los rusos, de hecho su supervivencia aun se debe a las manifiestas ineficiencias del ejército ruso y al no querer (todavía) entrar dando zambombazos sin control. Sin embargo en la guerra de propaganda va ganando Ucrania.
> 
> Los mercenarios no van a jugar otro papel que el de ser peones como los reclutas jóvenes ucranianos. "Lo mejor" se lo reservan a los militares profesionales ucranianos.



Numéricamente están en inferioridad los rusos: 170.000 más los que sean los de las repúblicas rebeldes contra 250.000.

Otra cosa es que los rusos vayan metiendo más gente o relevando con tropas de refresco. Eso ya no lo se.


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Derivada de la guerra, que sabíamos ya en este foro, los chinos están supliendo a los rusos con todo tipo de cosas que ya no llegan desde Europa…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y la de empresas rusas que intentaran comprar los chinos, si el gobierno de la federacion lo permite, esta guerra para la China comunista, es un chollo, las guerras aparte del dolor y la destruccion, tambien son una maquina de hacer dinero para los paises neutrales o no beligerantes.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

Vídeo desde Makiivka, donde un cohete Tochka-U disparado por los terroristas contra una zona densamente poblada de la ciudad fue derribado ayer sobre el centro de la ciudad. La caída de los restos del cohete hirió a seis personas, tres de las cuales son menores de edad.

t.me/anna_news/24894


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (16 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Ese ataque podría ser de cualquiera en cualquier sitio. O hasta podría no ser un ataque: unos tios disparando a una parcela vacía.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Mar 2022)

Instalaciones de la OTAN en Ucrania, y estado actual…la mayoría están ya desactivadas por los rusos…








Карта военных объектов США и НАТО на Украине


Карта военных объектов США и НАТО на Украине. Многие их этих объектов уже демилитаризованы, либо взяты под контроль Вооружёнными Силами России. 1. Военно-морской оперативный центр (Очаков)




politikus.ru


----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

Mis imágenes desde la primera línea.

En el horizonte, nubes negras de humo se elevan hacia el cielo. La dirección hacia el aeropuerto de Gostomel es fácil de distinguir por estas nubes de humo. Desde hace tres semanas, los paracaidistas se defienden allí bajo un constante fuego de artillería.

- El enemigo tiene morteros, lanzacohetes múltiples Grad, así como sistemas de artillería occidentales como obuses croatas", dice el teniente primero Pavel Ponomarenko, comandante del pelotón de obuses. - Y dispositivos de fabricación propia a base de pastillas. Son sistemas de cohetes y morteros. Muchos batallones voluntarios de "partisanos" llegan desde el bosque, desde la retaguardia, y disparan.

Tenemos que movernos todo el tiempo. No nos sentamos en un solo lugar. Porque ruedan, lanzan drones, nos rastrean, tenemos que maniobrar. La artillería en el combate moderno requiere maniobrabilidad.

t.me/sashakots/29966


----------



## PutoNWO (16 Mar 2022)

Según el escenario, los militares del 72º Centro de Información y Operaciones Psicológicas de las Fuerzas de Operaciones Especiales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania realizaron una grabación de fotos y videos escenificados de una "fosa común" con un número total de hasta 1.300 muertos. Materiales falsificados por la parte ucraniana distribuidos entre los medios occidentales, - representante oficial de NM DPR


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los mass mierda, llevan repitiendo sin parar que los pobres ukros no tienen fuerza aerea, desde el inicio del conflicto y *la realidad es que la aviacion militar ucraniana, no ha dejado de operar, sigue combatiendo...*



Claro, salen como pueden y cuando pueden lo que se convierte en un infierno para sus pilotos.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

RPG PSRL-1 de fabricación estadounidense capturados al 9º Regimiento de la Marina por la DPR en un informe de Vesti Krym de Mariupol.

El PSRL-1 es una versión mejorada del lanzagranadas de mano antitanque ruso RPG-7 y presenta un peso reducido, así como la capacidad de montar miras modernas y usar munición mejorada especialmente diseñada.

Estos lanzagranadas han sido suministrados desde Estados Unidos a Ucrania desde 2017 en interés de la Guardia Nacional, incluido el regimiento Azov.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (16 Mar 2022)

Se confirma la muerte de general ruso en Mariupol la foto del cadáver que puse antes 

2 invasores rusos muertos y uno capturado en Mariupol 5 2 22


Miembros de tripulaciones de tanques muertos en Mariupul (Los tanques fueron destruidos) 6 2 22 sin Spoiler no veo nada "fuerte" y ya somos grandes 






















El miembro de la juventud Putleriana dice que no sabe donde coño esta dice que le llamaron para un "Ejercicio militar" 5 3 22




capitán almeida dijo:


> Sí emboscadas de babushkas en la cola de los magazines, anda aunque el payaso se rusifique el nick en payaso de queda



Yo vi imágenes de rusos muertos tras las lineas enemigas no las consigo ahora pero las vi, usted sabe que yo en eso soy serio, a veces si semiserio  pero toda la información que coloco aquí correcta, si cometo un error lo admito. 

Pero le dejo estas piezas de artillería destruidas pudo ser tras las lineas enemigas la resistencia esto pudo ser en territorio "Controlado" por los rusos me parece contar como 10 piezas de artillería rusas neutralizadas


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Iron IQ (16 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Derivada de la guerra, que sabíamos ya en este foro, los chinos están supliendo a los rusos con todo tipo de cosas que ya no llegan desde Europa…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De hecho, incluso muchas cadenas americanas siguen funcionando con circuitos de suministro atreves de China o India.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Los ucranianos ya han pasado hace meses los urales, la costa de Japón, pasaron por encima de fukushima, nadaron hasta la costa de California, se están fumando unos petas en Los Ángeles y en breve llegarán a las Azores


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Se confirma la muerte de general ruso en Mariupol la foto del cadáver que puse antes
> 
> 2 invasores rusos muertos y uno capturado en Mariupol 5 2 22
> 
> ...



Actualizad un poco las fotos que son de hace 10 días hombre


----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

Hace ocho años, el 16 de marzo de 2014, se celebró un referéndum general en Crimea en el que el 96% de los residentes de la península votaron a favor de la reunificación con Rusia.

Desde entonces, la República de Crimea y Sebastopol han soportado brutales sanciones internacionales, muy parecidas a las que ahora se imponen a todo el país. Y sin embargo, en esos 8 años se ha hecho mucho más en Crimea que en los 23 años que la península ha formado parte de Ucrania.

- Se han creado nuevas infraestructuras en la región: el puente sobre el estrecho de Kerch, el puente energético con el continente, el gasoducto principal "Crimea-Kuban", la carretera federal "Tavrida", las centrales eléctricas de Tavricheskaya y Balaklava, el aeropuerto de Simferopol, el Hospital Clínico Republicano que lleva el nombre de Semashko en Simferopol, el Centro Médico Republicano de Yalta y cientos de otras instalaciones de infraestructura sanitaria, educativa, social y de ingeniería.

- El volumen de la producción industrial en la república aumentó 2,37 veces en 2021 en comparación con 2013. Esto se debe al desarrollo de las industrias alimentaria y química, la energía, la construcción de maquinaria y la producción de materiales de construcción.

- Crimea se ha convertido de nuevo en un balneario ruso. El año pasado recibió 9,5 millones de turistas, mientras que un total de 49,3 millones han visitado la península en ocho años.

- Los ingresos presupuestarios propios y no tributarios de la República de Crimea se han multiplicado por más de 3,5 veces en comparación con 2013, pasando de 22.400 millones de rublos a 79.200 millones de rublos.

El día de la reunificación de Crimea con Rusia está establecido por la ley "Sobre Fiestas y Fechas Conmemorativas en la República de Crimea" y se celebra el 18 de marzo. En Sebastopol, el 18 de marzo se denomina Día del Retorno de Sebastopol a Rusia y también se considera un día no laborable según la ley "Sobre Fiestas y Fechas Conmemorativas de la Ciudad de Sebastopol".

t.me/surf_noise1/8381


----------



## Dylan Leary (16 Mar 2022)

The Ukrainian Armed Forces destroyed helicopters of the Russian fascists in the occupied airport in the Kherson region


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Imposible, si han dicho los ejpertos anal-istas de Burbuja que Zelenski estaba en las Bahamas y los vídeos que mandaba eran un croma



Despues del paripe con los mandatarios polacos, eslovenos y checos, esta clarinete que el cobarde de Zelensky esta fuera de Ucrania, la ciudad de Leopolis a cientos de kilometros del frente, no es segura para el mierda ese.


----------



## capitán almeida (16 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Se confirma la muerte de general ruso en Mariupol la foto del cadáver que puse antes
> 
> 2 invasores rusos muertos y uno capturado en Mariupol 5 2 22
> 
> ...



En serio? Muertos rusos en una guerra? Me no creer, apúntate 100 ukros por cada ruso muerto y sacas la cuenta campeón.
Si algo diferencia a los rusos de tus amos anglos es que ellos ponen pie en tierra y asumen sacrificios, ya tienen amplia experiencia en eso


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Mar 2022)

Más datos sobre los juguetes rusos, y tiene una clave de porque no sonaron las alarmas en el ataque al centro de mercenarios…








Les médias occidentaux découvrent les nouvelles armes russes


Deux armements russes utilisés dans le conflit en Ukraine ont particulièrement attiré l'attention de...




french.almanar.com.lb





Los hipersónicos no pueden ser detectados por ahora…estamos indefensos ante esos juguetes…


----------



## capitán almeida (16 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Pal fin de semana los rusos se rinden, manten prietas las filas doctor Goebbels


----------



## Dylan Leary (16 Mar 2022)

To restore Ukraine after the war with Russia will need $ 565 billion - the Prime Minister of Ukraine Denis Shmygal


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

Otro mapita, se quejan que los gerifaltes ruskis no les dejan hacer mapitas más precisos (y reales)


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## FiorenzoMagni (16 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Más datos sobre los juguetes rusos, y tiene una clave de porque no sonaron las alarmas en el ataque al centro de mercenarios…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



desde donde se supone que lo lanzaron? Bielorrusia?


----------



## Dylan Leary (16 Mar 2022)

The defense ministers of NATO countries, as well as Finland, Sweden, Georgia and Ukraine plus the European Union, are holding an extraordinary meeting today.

The goal is to "discuss Russia's invasion of Ukraine and the long-term consequences for NATO," the British delegation to NATO said on Twitter.


----------



## Marchamaliano (16 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Han sacado ya los kingtiger?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> desde donde se supone que lo lanzaron? Bielorrusia?



Los hipersónicos desde el mar Negro dicen en las fosas marianas…pero vete a saber, por ahora la OTAN no los puede tracear.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Mar 2022)

¿Y Odessa pa cuándo?


----------



## Marchamaliano (16 Mar 2022)

El tal Henry Levy es un personaje de lo más oscuro de la judiada. Lo mismo es el príncipe del demonio. Un ser deleznable.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Mar 2022)

Esto no se ve en la tele, mirad los abuelos.


----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

De hace 10 horas

Ataque ruso a un depósito de combustible ucraniano cerca de Nikopol


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> ¿Y Odessa pa cuándo?



Con la distribución de fuerzas actuales no hasta dentro de 2 meses...


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Mar 2022)

El ladron de zapatos ukro, ya ha pasado por ahi...


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

Ministro de exteriores ruso Lavrov: "La situación actual es histórica, hay una batalla por cómo será el orden mundial"


----------



## PutoNWO (16 Mar 2022)

El estatus neutral de Ucrania ahora se está discutiendo seriamente en las negociaciones junto con las demandas de Rusia de garantías de seguridad.

Lavrov


----------



## Edu.R (16 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ministro de exteriores ruso Lavrov: "La situación actual es histórica, hay una batalla por cómo será el orden mundial"



Pues Rusia va a estar bastante abajo.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Marchamaliano (16 Mar 2022)

Sale ahi un lada a toda hostia jajajaa


----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los hipersónicos desde el mar Negro dicen en las fosas marianas…pero vete a saber, por ahora la OTAN no los puede tracear.



Los ataques con Kalibr que hemos visto en Siria siempre han sido desde buques. Y no siempre estacionados en el Mediterraneo. Hubo al menos un ataque desde el Caspio.


----------



## Dylan Leary (16 Mar 2022)

Republicans in Congress and the Senate called on Biden to transfer air defense systems to Ukraine

The State Department is working to determine which countries have Soviet-made S-300 air defense systems and is now exploring the possibility of transferring them to Ukraine


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El ladron de zapatos ukro, ya ha pasado por ahi...



Cómo les gusta a los otros mostrar el lado oscuro de la fuerza.

Está claro que está guerra no va a terminar con un pacto de mierda, y que los rusos van a terminar el trabajo dejándose la piel por lo que se va a desnazificar Ucrania por completo.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Republicans in Congress and the Senate called on Biden to transfer air defense systems to Ukraine
> 
> The State Department is working to determine which countries have Soviet-made S-300 air defense systems and is now exploring the possibility of transferring them to Ukraine



Ya fue ayer


----------



## coscorron (16 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Republicans in Congress and the Senate called on Biden to transfer air defense systems to Ukraine
> 
> The State Department is working to determine which countries have Soviet-made S-300 air defense systems and is now exploring the possibility of transferring them to Ukraine



EEUU a este paso se va a convertir en el principal comprador del mundo de armas rusas ....


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues Rusia va a estar bastante abajo.



Si soportando un mundo dónde se viva sin mariconismo negrisimos inmigracionismo feminazismo ecologetismo, pero sobre todo donde se respete a los países soberanos


----------



## NS 4 (16 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Another proof of the genocide in Mariupol
> 
> The invaders shot at an elderly man from a tank.



Del genocidio de Donbass...no clamas nada ehhh!!!
Eso os quita cualquier atisbo de legitimidad y credibilidad...

No te pongo en el ignore por ver como digivolucionas...digimon...fluid speech...


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Esos muertos son soldados ucranianos, si te fijas en el primer cadaver, lleva colgada de la cintura la esterilla de corcho-espuma, para sentarse en la nieve y no mojarse, los rusos no las utilizan.


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Hay rumores de que la 93 mecanizada ya no existe. No sé si será verdad o cuántas pérdidas tienen...


----------



## Seronoser (16 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Yo no sé si reirme o llorar a mares por el hambre que vamos a pasar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto además es falso.
Primero, estos artículos se seguirán vendiendo.
Segundo, entrarán por otro país, y se seguirán vendiendo
Tercero, estas marcas, tipo Chanel, envían a Rusia gratis a sus clientes. En Rusia

Es un poco más de RUIDO


----------



## Dylan Leary (16 Mar 2022)

You can always watch the Armed Forces destroy the occupiers. The next column of Russian equipment went (Генштаб ЗСУ показав відео знищення колони військової техніки окупантів) behind their ship.


----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

El flujo de refugiados de Donbass a Rusia ha aumentado en los últimos dos días, en total llegaron más de 270 mil personas

Esto se debe a los numerosos bombardeos sobre el territorio de la RPD y a un monstruoso ataque terrorista - un ataque de Tochka-U de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el centro de Donetsk

t.me/vicktop55/1788


----------



## niraj (16 Mar 2022)

[Forwarded from front Zes]
[ Photo ]
Los polacos bromean sobre el viaje de su primer ministro Moravetsky y el viceprimer ministro Kaczynski (el verdadero gobernante de Polonia) a Kiev.
Kaczynski: ¡Mira, acaban de *joder esta region!
Moravetsky: Jarek, esto todavía es Subcarpacia... 

* / Subcarpacia es una región polaca en la frontera con Ucrania.


----------



## Dylan Leary (16 Mar 2022)

Due to Russia's military invasion of Ukraine, the European Union's Aviation Security Agency (EASA) has suspended all licenses and processing of new certification applications for Russian airlines.

This was reported (Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.) by the press service of the Ministry of Infrastructure of Ukraine.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (16 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> The Ukrainian Armed Forces destroyed helicopters of the Russian fascists in the occupied airport in the Kherson region



La foto de los helicópteros rusos vueltos popito ya fue admitido por varias fuentes pro rusas de twitter solo la doritera fanática de bajo CI insiste en que es mentira. 



capitán almeida dijo:


> En serio? Muertos rusos en una guerra? Me no creer, apúntate 100 ukros por cada ruso muerto y sacas la cuenta campeón.
> Si algo diferencia a los rusos de tus amos anglos es que ellos ponen pie en tierra y asumen sacrificios, ya tienen amplia experiencia en eso



Mi ama es solo la verdad 

A nivel de equipamiento blindados, camiones, tanques, los rusos hay confirmación visual de 1300+ equipos perdidos hoy al 16 3 22 

Los Ucras han perdido 360 equipos militares tanques blindados camiones sams etc aquí esta la lista completa 









Attack On Europe: Documenting Russian Equipment Losses During The 2022 Russian Invasion Of Ukraine







www.oryxspioenkop.com






Esto da un margen de perdida de 3,6 a 1 en contra de los rusos han perdido el equipo equivalente a 3 divisiones blindadas mucho mucho mas que Afganistán en mucho menos tiempo 

Las bajas en muertos son ligeramente superiores para los rusos pueden estar en un margen de 1,5 a 1 mas o menos eso. 


Decenas de miembros han analizado los vídeos expertos en google earth incluso han identificado las coordenadas donde los tanques son destruidos a oryxs yo le "conozco" desde hace años de Siria es una fuente aceptable tenemos practica en esto 

Pero a que viene eso?

Las bajas no ganan una guerra a los rusos las bajas no le interesan les resbalan su objetivo es tomar terreno y han conseguido algunos avances sustanciales en el sur

En Kiev / Kharkov hasta el momento han fracasado 



Prisioneros rusos se rindieron el 7 3 22 



Convoy ruso grande destruido en Kharkov 15 3 22 ?*


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

*Los paracaidistas rusos lograron forzar el río Irpin, afianzarse en la orilla este y acercarse aún más a Kiev.*


----------



## NS 4 (16 Mar 2022)

torque_200bc dijo:


> Los polacos no ven la hora de reclamar Lvov para la madre patria.



Pues que tengan cojones y entren...o esperan a ver si Pedobiden les refuerza?...

Tragan o escupen los polski???


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

Funeral del criminal de guerra Gudz (coronel, ex comandante de la brigada 24) quien dio órdenes de bombardear las poblaciones del Donbass.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (16 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los infantes de marina britanicos, cuando eran detenidos por el fuego de un par de francotiradores argentinos en las Malvinas, no los rodeaban, ni tan siquiera les hacian fuego con morteros, directamente les lanzaban un misil antitanque MILAN de dos millones de las antiguas pesetas, para cargarse a un soldado enemigo, asi no ganaran guerras largas...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 985484



En el piedra, papel o tijera táctico el cohete vence siempre a francotirador. Los duelos de francotiradores se dan solo en las peliculas y entre que pones un mortero o cañon el francotirador te ha hecho un estropicio.

El estándar antisniper es el lanzacohetes/bazooka Carl Gustav, muy versatil y que puede llevar todo tipo de municiones baratas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Mar 2022)

Así, la alcaldía de la pequeña ciudad de Canoba en el estado de Sergipe, en su cuenta con honores, despidió a su compatriota Gabriel Santos Matos rumbo a Ucrania. Otro mercenario hace apenas seis meses dejó el servicio en el ejército, donde durante 2 años manejaba el volante de un camión y en ocasiones iba a los campos de tiro. Apoyo de combate verdaderamente invaluable para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## ferrys (16 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> You can always watch the Armed Forces destroy the occupiers. The next column of Russian equipment went (Генштаб ЗСУ показав відео знищення колони військової техніки окупантів) behind their ship.



Vamos, rusos claramente. A ver si los rusos que nos pone este señor constantemente son ucranianos?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Felio (16 Mar 2022)

Mapa de la situación en Mariupol










ENTRE GUERRAS


Análisis de geopolítica y seguimiento de conflictos independiente. Nuestro Instagram/Web/Patrón y más: https://linktr.ee/entre_guerras




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Marchamaliano (16 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Cómo les gusta a los otros mostrar el lado oscuro de la fuerza.
> 
> Está claro que está guerra no va a terminar con un pacto de mierda, y que los rusos van a terminar el trabajo dejándose la piel por lo que se va a desnazificar Ucrania por completo.



Yo no hago más que ver vídeos de cadáveres o de como maltratan los nazis a los rusos. Cosa que en el otro bando no veo. Para que luego me de la UE y la OTAN sus lecciones de moralidad.


----------



## PutoNWO (16 Mar 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Del genocidio de Donbass...no clamas nada ehhh!!!
> Eso os quita cualquier atisbo de legitimidad y credibilidad...
> 
> No te pongo en el ignore por ver como digivolucionas...digimon...fluid speech...



Fosas con 1.500 personas y aún preguntan porqué Rusia está con soldados y atacando con su ejército a Ucrania. Que tiene integrados a esos batallones nazis culpables de esas fosas y esos asesinato s en masa


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> La foto de los helicópteros rusos vueltos popito ya fue admitido por varias fuentes pro rusas de twitter solo la doritera fanática de bajo CI insiste en que es mentira.



Las fotos del ataque al aeródromo varios canales de telegram rusos las dan por válidas: 3 helicopeteros dañados + deposito de combustible destruido.

Del resto que comentas no digo nada, básicamente porque no tengo nada que decir. La mayor parte de la información que sale de medios ucranianos es falsa o ridículamente falsa. Se ha llegado a tal nivel de paranoia propagandística que desde un punto de vista racional se duda/descarta cualquier tipo de información que provenga de esas fuentes. Sin acritud.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## paconan (16 Mar 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergey Lavrov, dice que las conversaciones con Ucrania "son difíciles", que hay "esperanza de compromiso" y que algunos acuerdos con Ucrania están cerca de cerrarse


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> La foto de los helicópteros rusos vueltos popito ya fue admitido por varias fuentes pro rusas



Sí, hay cientos de miles de fuentes prorrusas dándote la razón


----------



## PutoNWO (16 Mar 2022)

Las tv y el gobierno están culpando a Rusia de muertes a Civiles, cuando son los nacionalistas y el ejército el que no deja salir a los heridos de Mariupol, que son heridos causados por ser usados como escudos humanos por los mismos nacionalistas.

Puto mundo Satanista de mierda


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (16 Mar 2022)

civiles asesinados por Vladolf Putler, al igual que Adolf solo mata gente blanca, la población "Rusa etnica" que el iba a "Liberar" le termino matando con artillería


Putler ya ha matado a mucha mas gente blanca en Europa que los moronegros

Putler ha demolido las ciudades "Étnicas rusas" matando a los "Rusos étnicos" que supuestamente iba a "Liberar"

El liberador...........



Hitler / Putin = Asesino en masa de eslavos 




ferrys dijo:


> Vamos, rusos claramente. A ver si los rusos que nos pone este señor constantemente son ucranianos?



El vídeo es de artillería Ucra reventado un convoy ruso

Clásico OTAN Power asistencia satélite o drones de observación los orcos quieren guerras hay que complacerlos los Ucranianos son superiores en la precisión la OTAN con sus satélites les dice donde golpear y revientan los convoys rusos


----------



## Sir Torpedo (16 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergey Lavrov, dice que las conversaciones con Ucrania "son difíciles", que hay "esperanza de compromiso" y que algunos acuerdos con Ucrania están cerca de cerrarse



Venga que se que van lentas pero es la única esperanza que me queda.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Mar 2022)

El martes 15 de marzo, Volodymyr Zelenskyy se reunió con los primeros ministros de Polonia, la República Checa y Eslovenia y otros funcionarios en Kiev. Las partes discutieron, en particular, el suministro de armas a los ucranianos y los problemas humanitarios.



En el contexto de la probable entrada de unidades de la OTAN en Ucrania, los testigos presenciales informan sobre la transferencia de equipo militar del bloque occidental a sus fronteras orientales. Por lo tanto, apareció información en las redes sociales sobre el movimiento de vehículos de combate de infantería estadounidenses M2 Bradley de Alemania a Polonia en la estación de tren de Amberg en Baviera.



Durante la discusión, el primer ministro polaco, Mateusz Morawiecki, se pronunció a favor de otorgar a Kiev el estatus de candidato a miembro de la UE y señaló la importancia de brindar asistencia militar a Ucrania. Varsovia también informó que uno de los objetivos de la reunión era apoyar la soberanía y la independencia del estado ucraniano.

Tras las conversaciones, el viceprimer ministro polaco, Yaroslav Kaczynski, señaló la necesidad de introducir una misión de mantenimiento de la paz de la Alianza del Atlántico Norte en territorio ucraniano.

Creo que se necesita una misión de mantenimiento de la paz de la OTAN que, con el consentimiento del presidente y el gobierno de este país, operará en el territorio de Ucrania.

Kaczynski enfatizó.


----------



## arriondas (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Las fotos del ataque al aeródromo varios canales de telegram rusos las dan por válidas: 3 helicopeteros dañados + deposito de combustible destruido.
> 
> Del resto que comentas no digo nada, básicamente porque no tengo nada que decir. La mayor parte de la información que sale de medios ucranianos es falsa o ridículamente falsa. Se ha llegado a tal nivel de paranoia propagandística que desde un punto de vista racional se duda/descarta cualquier tipo de información que provenga de esas fuentes. Sin acritud.



La propaganda ucraniana es mala de cojones. Los croatas se lo curraban mejor, al menos recurrían a Ruder Finn o Saatchi and Saatchi. La de los ucros parece que la hace Kvartal 95...


----------



## NS 4 (16 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Las sanciones ni de coña se las quitaran aunque hiciera eso.



Creo que van a controlar completamente Ucrania...restituiran a Yanu...

Y este convocara elecciones.

Me juego owned a perpetuidad.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (16 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergey Lavrov, dice que las conversaciones con Ucrania "son difíciles", que hay "esperanza de compromiso" y que algunos acuerdos con Ucrania están cerca de cerrarse



Un poquito de luz. Bien está. 

Aunque el problemón sigue, cualquier buena noticia es agua de mayo...


----------



## PutoNWO (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> civiles asesinados por Vladolf Putler, al igual que Adolf solo mata gente blanca, la población "Rusa etnica" que el iba a "Liberar" le termino matando con artillería
> 
> 
> Putler ya ha matado a mucha mas gente blanca en Europa que los moronegros
> ...



La fuente de las fotos del twitter ese de mierda es una diputada ucraniana Inna Sovsun.

El aparato de propaganda a full


----------



## LIRDISM (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Otro mapita, se quejan que los gerifaltes ruskis no les dejan hacer mapitas más precisos (y reales)
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 985515



Interesante este mapa, ¿donde se podría seguir?


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

Columna de blindados nuevecitos BMD-2 vistos ayer en Kazan. Quizás comience la fase 2?


----------



## paconan (16 Mar 2022)

Sergei Lavrov, ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, ahora dice que hay "esperanza de llegar a un compromiso" con Ucrania en las conversaciones de paz. Él dice que hay "redacciones absolutamente específicas que están cerca de ser acordadas" sobre la neutralidad para Ucrania y las garantías de seguridad para Rusia.


----------



## volador (16 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> No eran periodistas. En occidente ya no existe el periodismo. Esos eran agentes infiltrados. Creo que no lo pillas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entendido, 

En occidente como no existe periodistas se puede matar a cualquiera que lleve un chaleco de periodista, incluso si no lo lleva tambien.

Perfecto.


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (16 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los hipersónicos desde el mar Negro dicen en las fosas marianas…pero vete a saber, por ahora la OTAN no los puede tracear.



Gracias por la respuesta. Estaba hablando concretamente del que lanzaron al centro de extranjeros que estaba cerquita de la frontera de Polonia (a la vez que de Bielorrusia). Flipo con que no se sepa la procedencia y por cercania pensaba en Bielorrusia, pero desde el Mar Negro se recorre todo el pais, serian 800 km de distancia y con esa precisión.


----------



## Discordante (16 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Sergei Lavrov, ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, ahora dice que hay "esperanza de llegar a un compromiso" con Ucrania en las conversaciones de paz. Él dice que hay "redacciones absolutamente específicas que están cerca de ser acordadas" sobre la neutralidad para Ucrania y las garantías de seguridad para Rusia.



Lo mejor que podria pasar para todos es un acuerdo rapido donde ambas partes logren parte de sus objetivos por triste que sea haber llegado hasta aqui.

Alargar el conflicto va a ser desastroso para todos, hasta aquellos que no estan en la guerra, y podria terminar ramificando (militarmente, economicamente los efectos se van a sentir durante lustros).


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

Rusia no acepta propuestas de mediación en las negociaciones con Ucrania de países que se han sumado a las sanciones antirrusas - Lavrov.

Rusia está lista para acordar con Ucrania el tipo de armas que no supondrán una amenaza para la Federación Rusa - Lavrov.

Estamos analizando qué cambios deben hacerse a nuestras leyes para que la salida de Rusia del Consejo de Europa no afecte los derechos de nuestros ciudadanos - Lavrov.

Hace tiempo que se tomó esa decisión. La razón es que la organización (Consejo de Europa) se ha degradado - Lavrov sobre la retirada de Rusia del Consejo de Europa.


----------



## volador (16 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Si eso es lo que entiendes... quiere decir que *estas* medio estupido...!!



Se dice ser, no estar.....de nada.


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

*EL tren blindado blindado ruso que se hizo famoso días atrás vuelve a aparecer pero esta vez en la región de Jerson.*

(perdón pero desconozco como enlanzar videos del telegram, ¿Alguien sabe cómo?)


----------



## Marchamaliano (16 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta. Estaba hablando concretamente del que lanzaron al centro de extranjeros que estaba cerquita de la frontera de Polonia (a la vez que de Bielorrusia). Flipo con que no se sepa la procedencia y por cercania pensaba en Bielorrusia, pero desde el Mar Negro se recorre todo el pais, serian 800 km de distancia y con esa precisión.



Los medios de propaganda de mierda nos dicen que los rusos son unos chapuzas, pero da la casualidad de que han tirado 4 misiles de crucero desde al menos 300km y han dado en el blanco sin que nadie los parara. 
Los auténticos militares del nido de bastardos que es la otan han tomado nota del asunto y saben que no es baladí.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (16 Mar 2022)

Madre mía el voluntario "hubieran habido" imagino que lo habrían enviado a cocina porque en un carro no entra.

Ahora escribirá un libro "Mi guerra de los seis días".


----------



## vladimirovich (16 Mar 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Un poquito de luz. Bien está.
> 
> Aunque el problemón sigue, cualquier buena noticia es agua de mayo...



Si parece que los rusos ya estan prestos a rendirse, 2 meses mas a este ritmo de perdidas y Ucrania habra desmilitarizado completamente a Rusia.

Zelensky les dice lo de la neutralidad ( osea nada, porque Ucrania igualmente no iba a ingresar en la OTAN) y el oso ya puede volverse a la cueva a lamerse las heridas antes de que se quede completamente sin ejercito y China le quiera reajustar algunas fronteras en el extremo oriente ruso.

Luego vendra el forero Zhukov, nos dira que asi era segun el plan, que esto ha sido una nueva jugada maestra del Kremlin, un par de renders de misiles ultrahipersonicos que llegan a Marte en 10 minutos y aqui no ha pasado nada.


----------



## Dylan Leary (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Rusia no acepta propuestas de mediación en las negociaciones con Ucrania de países que se han sumado a las sanciones antirrusas - Lavrov.
> 
> Rusia está lista para acordar con Ucrania el tipo de armas que no supondrán una amenaza para la Federación Rusa, dijo Lavrov.
> 
> ...



Se fueron antes de ser expulsados 









Rusia abandona el Consejo de Europa justo antes de ser expulsada por invadir Ucrania


Los ciudadanos rusos ya no podrán recurrir al Tribunal de Derechos Humanos de Estrasburgo.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

Las negociaciones entre Rusia y Ucrania van lentas y difíciles - Medinsky.

El tema clave para Rusia es Crimea y Donbass, la neutralidad del estatus, la desnazificación, los derechos de la población de habla rusa y la posición del idioma ruso.

Kiev ofrece una versión austriaca o sueca de un estado neutral y desmilitarizado con un ejército y una armada.

"Hay algunos avances en varias posiciones, pero no en todas", concluyó el asesor presidencial


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (16 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> La fuente de las fotos del twitter ese de mierda es una diputada ucraniana Inna Sovsun.
> 
> El aparato de propaganda a full



Putler es el culpable de todos los muertos el inicio esto

Putler = Carnicero de eslavos igualito que Jitler 



arriondas dijo:


> La propaganda ucraniana es mala de cojones. Los croatas se lo curraban mejor, al menos recurrían a Ruder Finn o Saatchi and Saatchi. La de los ucros parece que la hace Kvartal 95...



Es verdad si no me quiere creer no me crea pues, no puede seguir así poniéndose una bolsa en la cabeza todo es mentira todo es invento es una fabricación de laboratorios de la CIA

Si quiere saber la verificación de un vídeo me lo pasa y yo le digo si es verdad o no con un margen de error menor al 5%

Voluntario Bielorruso calcina tanque la tripulación quedo vuelta carbón, los voluntarios bielorrusos son buenos, bellos y buenos, NO SOY GAY PERO JODER SON BELLOS 



Esos bielorrusos son unos Rambos

Otro vídeo de los Bielorrusos puro carajo cuatriboleado de guerra listo para volver pure a los invasores 




Voluntrios Georgianos algunos son veteranos de la guerra del 2008, esta el ex ministro de defensa de Georgia en el Grupo 








Voluntarios de Brasil


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta. Estaba hablando concretamente del que lanzaron al centro de extranjeros que estaba cerquita de la frontera de Polonia (a la vez que de Bielorrusia). Flipo con que no se sepa la procedencia y por cercania pensaba en Bielorrusia, pero desde el Mar Negro se recorre todo el pais, serian 800 km de distancia y con esa precisión.



Son los nuevos juguetes que probaron ya en Siria. Algunos los lanzaban desde el Mar Caspio y con muy poco error destruían el objetivo. En este caso, desde el Mar Negro, y siendo hipersónicos, es como si disparasen con baterías en cuanto al tiempo de llegada al objetivo.


----------



## arriondas (16 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Putler es el culpable de todos los muertos el inicio esto
> 
> Putler = Carnicero de eslavos igualito que Jitler
> 
> ...



Es que llevan muchos años con eso. Sucedía en las guerras de Yugoslavia. Se le coge el tranquillo con facilidad. la CIA y la industria del entretenimiento yanqui llevan muchas décadas trabajando juntas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

Con respecto a las preguntas sobre los avances al norte de Donetsk. El enemigo en esta dirección tiene de facto 3 líneas de defensa las cuales se han construido y fortificado desde 2014-2015. Aproximadamente lo mismo que en Volnovakha.

La ocupación de Verkhnetoretsky significa que ayer (y en los días anteriores) la artillería, sistemas MLRS y la aviación abrieron la primera línea de defensa. Además, lo más probable es que bombardearon a lo largo de las posiciones de la artillería enemiga. Después de eso, la infantería avanzó al norte de Donetsk.

En condiciones ideales, un "bombardeo" condicional debería avanzar y la infantería ir a continuación, empujando gradualmente al enemigo hacia atrás, quien obviamente tiene la intención de organizar la defensa de Dzerzhinsk y dificultar que el ejército de RPD se abra camino en el cruce Konstantinovka-Donetsk.
El control de Novoselivka-2 seguramente le hará la vida difícil a la guarnición de Avdiivka.

boris rozhin


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Mar 2022)

Los liberales tienden a ver el mundo desde las ventanas del Reform Club, las ideas se combaten con ideas, siempre que no te pongas farruco con el patrón y termines en el arroyo. Esa es la idea del debate para los oligarcas y sus lacayos. Ahora mismo lo estamos viendo en los mass mierda, una eterna sucesión de comidas de polla entre sodomitas y multioperadas, ninguna voz disidente, ninguna entrevista con el enemigo. Lo primero que hacen los dueños del cortijo es precisamente perseguir al que tiene "otras ideas". Juventud divino tesoro, te vas para no volver.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Putler es el culpable de todos los muertos el inicio esto
> 
> Putler = Carnicero de eslavos igualito que Jitler
> 
> ...



Muerto por los bombardeos ucros en Donbas




Arseni Danchenko (2009 -2014)


----------



## Dylan Leary (16 Mar 2022)

*The Netherlands and other Nato countries will continue to deliver weapons to Ukraine even as these deliveries could become the target of Russian attacks, Dutch defence minister Kajsa Ollongren said on Wednesday.*

“The Netherlands and other countries will continue to deliver weapons to Ukraine”, Ollongren said at her arrival for a meeting with Nato defence ministers in Brussels.

“Ukraine has the right to defend itself, we will continue to support it.”


----------



## Don Meliton (16 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> civiles asesinados por Vladolf Putler, al igual que Adolf solo mata gente blanca, la población "Rusa etnica" que el iba a "Liberar" le termino matando con artillería
> 
> 
> Putler ya ha matado a mucha mas gente blanca en Europa que los moronegros
> ...



Como estara la cosa que ya han sacado los bots a pasear.


----------



## PutoNWO (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Las negociaciones entre Rusia y Ucrania van lentas y difíciles - Medinsky.
> 
> El tema clave para Rusia es Crimea y Donbass, la neutralidad del estatus, la desnazificación, los derechos de la población de habla rusa y la posición del idioma ruso.
> 
> ...



Otros 7 días mínimo, la virgen


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

habiendo conferenciado con le Teniente General Calopez hemos llegado al conclusión de que los ukras van perdiendo por hacer un muy mal uso de su Fuerza de Maniobra de Tractores, ays que pena


----------



## PutoNWO (16 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Muerto por los bombardeos ucros en Donbas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es una multi de las que todos tenemos en el ignore, no le hagas el juego y metelo


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 985472
> 
> 
> 
> ...



para tener la certeza de que tun mujer te engaña vale


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Son los nuevos juguetes que probaron ya en Siria. Algunos los lanzaban desde el Mar Caspio y con muy poco error destruían el objetivo. En este caso, desde el Mar Negro, y siendo hipersónicos, es como si disparasen con baterías en cuanto al tiempo de llegada al objetivo.



has puesto a entrenar supervivencia tu señora, mayormente correr?


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (16 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Muerto por los bombardeos ucros en Donbas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vladolf Pluter fue quien plago el Dombass de terroristas de mierda que cagaron todo ahí si no hubiera hecho nada el Dombass hubiera regresado bajo control Ucraniano y no hubiera pasado un carajo 

Putler es el culpable.


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

*La guardia nacional rusa tomó el control de la central hidroeléctrica Kakhovskaya. La guarnición ucraniana la entregó sin luchar, los guardias y paramilitares locales depusieron las armas y se retiraron.*


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

Poco se ha hablado de la reunión fake de el bufón con los presidentes de los países europedos.

Esto está filmado en un hotel de segunda en Polonia cerca de donde tienen al bufón. Los planos de dorada de píldora al cocainómano no tienen desperdicio.









VÍDEO | Reunión de Zelenski con los líderes polaco, esloveno y checo







www.eldiario.es


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es que llevan muchos años con eso. Sucedía en las guerras de Yugoslavia. Se le coge el tranquillo con facilidad. la CIA y la industria del entretenimiento yanqui llevan muchas décadas trabajando juntas.



se nota que tu mujer te relaja como si no hubiere un mañana con una escalada de carácter se...


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

El tema de los reclamos de sanciones mutuas es uno de los temas clave en cada ronda de negociación de Rusia y Ucrania, dijo el jefe de la delegación rusa, el asesor presidencial Vladimir Medinsky.

"Por supuesto, los reclamos de sanciones de Rusia y Ucrania, y en general toda esta loca situación con las sanciones económicas, que, por supuesto, ya no se parece a ninguna sanción, sino a una guerra económica en toda regla a gran escala y sin precedentes en la historia contra Rusia". Esta posición es uno de los temas clave de negociación en cada una de nuestras reuniones - Medinsky


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> has puesto a entrenar supervivencia tu señora, mayormente correr?



Nada como el sentido del humor….


----------



## PutoNWO (16 Mar 2022)

Un directo de la frontera

Ucranas a pelito


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

*Más de 10 mil cajas con granadas y otras armas incautadas a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania serán entregadas a las tropas de la LPR y la DPR - TASS
*


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (16 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> para tener la certeza de que tun mujer te engaña vale



Lo que si es cierto es que el ejercito Ucra rambo esta usando un drone paco hecho con piezas de aliexpress y le han roto el culo a los rusos

Los drones de USA son mucho mas poderozos y les pasan una docena.....

La OTAN hace que la artillería Ucraniana sea altamente efectiva con sus satélites les dicen donde golpear y la lata rusa arte los rusos están mas limitados en observación solo bombardean con artillería inútilmente zonas densamente pobladas


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> *En 1945-1946, matamos a las pandillas de la OUN*
> 
> Pero el servicio de seguridad ("bezpeki") de estos verdugos más crueles realmente no nos dejó terminar.
> Cuando en 1946 alcanzamos el nivel de liderazgo supradistrital, se trazaron huellas en el Comité Central de Ucrania, encabezado por Jruschov. Ahí es donde nos detuvieron".
> ...



Esto lo explica todo, los ucranianos son los colombianos de Europa. Al mismo nivel de los indonesios, unos auténticos demonios.


----------



## arriondas (16 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> se nota que tu mujer te relaja como si no hubiere un mañana con una escalada de carácter se...



Bueno, me acuerdo de la guerra de Kosovo. Algunos incluso pusimos pancartas en la facultad contra los bombardeos. Lo mío viene de lejos...


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

*Stepnoe y Taramchuk liberados por el ejército DNR. El frente sigue alejándose de Dokuchaev


*


----------



## PutoNWO (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (16 Mar 2022)

Voluntarios para la defensa territorial en Zharipovia la ciudad "Rusa étnica" donde Putler supuestamente es "popular"... 5 2 22


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

Imágenes de satélite de Mariupol. Por el humo se puede ver dónde se están librando ahora los enfrentamientos


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Ucrania tiene cientos de esos tanques, no vale para nada ese Twitter


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Mar 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Te veo puesto. En Siria los F-16 israelíes han bombardeado objetivos iraníes a placer. Parece que los S-200 ni los han olido y por algunas razón el mando ruso no ha permitido que se usarán los S-300 que ya han sido entregados
> 
> He leído que logran burlar a los S-200 con contramedidas (jamming, supongo), no volando a baja cota
> 
> ¿Tendrían problemas los F-16 con los S-300/S-400? ¿Se han enfrentado a estos sistemas los F-16 en algún conflicto?



Los F15-F-16 israelies, se escudan en la cordillera libanesa del Libano y se acercan a vuelos comerciales de pasajeros para esconder su imagen a los radares sirios, no es facil cazar un pajaro israeli de esos, se pasan la soberania y el espacio aereo de sus vecinos por el arco del triunfo, el dia que se vuelvan las tornas en su contra, no tendran suficientes barcos para escapar.

PD- Lo unico que podria detener esos ataques, es bombardear la base aerea israeli desde donde despego el cazabombardero.


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

Nuestro equipo logró identificar uno de los objetivos del ataque matutino en Kiev: la NPO "Planta de automatización de Kiev" en la calle Starokievskaya en el centro de la ciudad.

La empresa produjo dispositivos hidráulicos y otros elementos de sistemas de control para las necesidades del complejo militar-industrial ucraniano
#Kiev #Rusia #Ucrani
@ryba



rao.ybar


----------



## Tales. (16 Mar 2022)

El hilo se ha llenado de CMs del Kremlin jojojo


----------



## Jotagb (16 Mar 2022)

Ya se dirige hacia China el primer carguero de petróleo con un buen descuento para los chinitos. Como siempre Europa a pagar.


----------



## Ludovicus (16 Mar 2022)

Las razones y detalles de la guerra de Ucrania


Jacques Baud, antiguo coronel del Estado Mayor suizo, exmiembro de la inteligencia estratégica y especialista en los países de Europa del Este, antiguo experto de la ONU y de la OTAN, nos ofrece el más detenido, casi exhaustivo análisis de la guerra de Ucrania y de las razones que la han motivado.




elmanifiesto.com


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

Los residentes de Vinnitsa informan de un bombardeado en la torre de televisión de la ciudad y el cese de la retransmisión.
#Vinnitsa #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Bartleby (16 Mar 2022)

Oligarca y Ruso ya son sinónimo, una nueva definición del concepto de oligarquía. 









Las sanciones a Rusia en España: 862 oligarcas y 53 sociedades tienen ya sus activos congelados


Las sanciones a intereses rusos se incrementan cada día, con lo que los Registradores advierten de que esta lista se revisa constantemente y está sujeta a




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

Llegaron los barcos de la guardas rusos para patrullar las aguas del Mar de Azov cerca de Berdyansk.


----------



## Wein (16 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Esto no se ve en la tele, mirad los abuelos.



Dos abuelos saludando? Menuda cutrez, cuando Alemania entra en Ucrania en el 41 eran miles los que saludaban y los anglos dijeron que es que los ucranianos confundieron a los nazis con los sovieticos.


----------



## PutoNWO (16 Mar 2022)

Por cierto tenemos a los CM otanistas con una bilis tremenda, cómo están casi todos en el ignore y no pueden leernos con esas cuentas se crean otras nuevas  

Los que tienen que aguantarlos son los que no tienen cuenta y leen. Crearos una cuenta y así podréis meterlos en el ignore o cagaros en sus putas madres


----------



## Wein (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Llegaron los barcos de la guardas rusos para patrullar las aguas del Mar de Azov cerca de Berdyansk.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 985606
> Ver archivo adjunto 985607



El Bismark y el Yamato


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Los rusos controlan Kherson



Macho que paso con la cuenta asteriscos ???, te robaron el portatil, el gobierno bolivariano te lo incauto ???.  

PD- Te entro un troyano y te levanto tus ahorros en rublos ???.


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

Wein dijo:


> El Bismark y el Yamato



jajaja por lo menos!


----------



## kenny220 (16 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Esto no se ve en la tele, mirad los abuelos.



Los 2 últimos vehículos, puff.


----------



## Action directe (16 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Esto además es falso.
> Primero, estos artículos se seguirán vendiendo.
> Segundo, entrarán por otro país, y se seguirán vendiendo
> Tercero, estas marcas, tipo Chanel, envían a Rusia gratis a sus clientes. En Rusia
> ...



Cierto, entrarán por Turquía mismamente.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Los rusos controlan Kherson, pero ya confirme con diversas fuentes la destrucción de los helicópteros
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al ignorar por multinick premium latoso…


----------



## Arraki (16 Mar 2022)

Ha salido esto ya?

Me parece relevante


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Los rusos controlan Kherson, pero ya confirme con diversas fuentes la destrucción de los helicópteros
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tenía tu vieja otra cuenta en el ignore. Añado esta también. Sin acritud, uso estos hilos para informarme y aunque de vez en cuando cuelas alguna información veraz la mayoría de las veces no es más que propaganda. Suerte en tu cruzada!


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Mar 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Yo creo que es colombiano haciendose pasar por venezolano.
> 
> Si fuera venezolano de verdad ya estaria en la mazmorra mas profunda del SEBIN con lo que suelta por aqui de Maduro.
> 
> ...



Es venezolano de verdad y entra en Burbuja.info desde Caracas, lo de la fabrica de boinas rojas bolivarianas y que es un oficial informatico del regimen, en labores de contrainsurgencia, debe de ser cierto !!!.


----------



## Bishop (16 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Macho que paso con la cuenta asteriscos ???, te robaron el portatil, el gobierno bolivariano te lo incauto ???.
> 
> PD- Te entro un troyano y te levanto tus ahorros en rublos ???.



Se la ha _juankeado_ Putin, es evidente.

"Vladolf Pluter", "Jitler", "los voluntarios bielorrusos son buenos, bellos y buenos, NO SOY GAY PERO JODER SON BELLOS"... si es que te tienes que reír...


----------



## kenny220 (16 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Se fueron antes de ser expulsados
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno ahora formaran un Tribunal propio de derechos humanos, con China y Kazajistán.


----------



## kenny220 (16 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Lo que si es cierto es que el ejercito Ucra rambo esta usando un drone paco hecho con piezas de aliexpress y le han roto el culo a los rusos
> 
> Los drones de USA son mucho mas poderozos y les pasan una docena.....
> 
> La OTAN hace que la artillería Ucraniana sea altamente efectiva con sus satélites les dicen donde golpear y la lata rusa arte los rusos están mas limitados en observación solo bombardean con artillería inútilmente zonas densamente pobladas



Los rusos no tienen satélites?


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

La desnazificación continúa y con mucho éxito: el militante "Dementor", del batallón nacional "Revenge", formado por los cómplices del político ucraniano Oleg Lyashko, ha sido eliminado.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

. Lavrov sobre la situación de la escena internacional: "Es un momento trascendental en la historia moderna"


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Más datos sobre los juguetes rusos, y tiene una clave de porque no sonaron las alarmas en el ataque al centro de mercenarios…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



en según lo veas venir salta y cabecéalo pues


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Mar 2022)

Indudablemente es la implantación de una secta.

Por lo tanto los adeptos no razonan ; simplemente siguen consignas , mandamientos , credos .

Se dejan arrastrar por la masa en la ilusión que no puede haber tantos tontos !

Las constantes incoherencias y bandazos desorientan a la mayoría de las personas que tampoco se ven a si mismas como capaces de cuestionar lo que dicen los telediarios , todo lo contrario , el desconcierto aumenta su fe puesto que es lo contrario a la razón.

Por otra parte la mascarilla es el hiyab . Provoca en la mente de las personas un estado de sumisión , como la correa de un perro que le recuerda constantemente que no es libre de tomar decisiones . Mucho ojo que no se puede desdomar a un caballo. La mente cambia para siempre.

Vivimos con la estúpida suposición que somos más listos que nadie , que las mujeres españolas son las más inteligentes de las 4 mil millones de mujeres del planeta . En nada se diferencian de las saudíes por ejemplo , incluso es posible que ellas sean mucho más equilibradas y sensatas , este artículo que hace 3 años me pareció distópico , actualmente entiendo mejor la situación .









Las mujeres saudíes corren su primera carrera, pero en túnica y con velo


Algunas se arremangaban la abaya para conseguir dar zancadas más grandes




www.elcorreo.ae










[/QUOTE]




Lógicamente hay gato encerrado en la " globalización " cuando sólo es un comecocos para los atontados de Europa occidental. 

Los mismos que intentan convencernos de que es guay abrir las puertas al islam , son los que defienden con tanta ferocidad a un " estado nación " que no lo es , puesto que Ucrania es parte de Rusia y lo que han provocado es una guerra civil .

¿ Cómo se justifica que los que están todo el día con el " extremaultraderecha " a cualquier español que le parezca raro todo lo que está pasando , sin embargo envíen armas de guerra a grupos terroristas nazis descontrolados que han estado asesinando estos últimos años a sus compatriotas ? 

¿ no les parece bien la globalización rusa ? ¿ acaso los rusos no les van a pagar las pensiones ? 

¿ si son enemigos irreconciliables los que han sido la misma gente hasta hace unos años ? ¿ cómo es posible que supongan que millones de africanos en edad militar y que no han dado un palo al agua en su vida , sin formación y posibilidad de recibirla, se van a volver feministas y pasar su vida trabajando para ser saqueados a impuestos ?


----------



## Casino (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Imágenes de satélite de Mariupol. Por el humo se puede ver dónde se están librando ahora los enfrentamientos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 985600
> Ver archivo adjunto 985601
> Ver archivo adjunto 985602





O sea, después de 20 días de guerra, el segundo ejército más poderoso del mundo todavía sigue combatiendo en una ciudad a 55 kilómetros de su frontera, ¿que bien, eh?




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## valensalome (16 Mar 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Madre mía el voluntario "hubieran habido" imagino que lo habrían enviado a cocina porque en un carro no entra.
> 
> Ahora escribirá un libro "Mi guerra de los seis días".



ha conocido un mongol dice, yo creo que había unos pocos "regalando" su vida por nada


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## arriondas (16 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ucrania tiene cientos de esos tanques, no vale para nada ese Twitter



Y encima también los fabricaban en Ucrania, así que piezas y partes de esos tanques las tendrán a porrillo.


----------



## Argentium (16 Mar 2022)

Muy sumisos los chinos con los americanos, como diciendo, tú eres el amo, aquí estoy a tus pies, o es una estrategia o es raro, raro, pues muestra al mundo sumisión, no se, saludos.

*El regulador de valores de China dijo el miércoles que continuará comunicándose con los reguladores de EE. UU. y se esforzará por llegar a un acuerdo sobre la cooperación de supervisión de auditoría entre China y EE. UU. lo antes posible.*
11:10 || 16/03/2022


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Albion (16 Mar 2022)

Ludovicus dijo:


> Las razones y detalles de la guerra de Ucrania
> 
> 
> Jacques Baud, antiguo coronel del Estado Mayor suizo, exmiembro de la inteligencia estratégica y especialista en los países de Europa del Este, antiguo experto de la ONU y de la OTAN, nos ofrece el más detenido, casi exhaustivo análisis de la guerra de Ucrania y de las razones que la han motivado.
> ...



Buen aporte. Gracias.


----------



## Salamandra (16 Mar 2022)

Action directe dijo:


> Cierto, entrarán por Turquía mismamente.



Si no les han cogido mucha manía.Porque consumir cosas de aquellos que tu como ciudadano no tienes ni parte ni arte no suele ser buena propaganda y menos en productos de "status".

¿Qué "status" te va dar usar algo que te considera mierda matable?. Mañana, si no la tienen preparan una destilería para una colonia o perfume y funden el mercado y de paso se llevan el mercado de todos los parias del sistema en el mundo que los tiró junto a ellos.


----------



## Bartleby (16 Mar 2022)

Mercenarios que al parecer debieron pensar que iban a conocer mundo, y que ahora ocupan espacio en autobuses quitándoselo a por ejemplo niños a los que hay que alejar de los bombardeos.

El comedoritos este estaría aburrido en su casa quiso darle un giro a su vida, pero pronto se dio cuenta de que eso no era lo suyo y quiere volver.


----------



## bigmaller (16 Mar 2022)

Penoso. 
Una vez mas, se intenta analizar la campaña con la doctrina occidental.

Asi nos va.


----------



## Action directe (16 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Si no les han cogido mucha manía.Porque consumir cosas de aquellos que tu como ciudadano no tienes ni parte ni arte no suele ser buena propaganda y menos en productos de "status".
> 
> ¿Qué "status" te va dar usar algo que te considera mierda matable?. Mañana, si no la tienen preparan una destilería para una colonia o perfume y funden el mercado y de paso se llevan el mercado de todos los parias del sistema que los tiró junto a ellos.



Cierto, si la guerra se alarga mucho (años), puede que los rusos que queden en Rusia pasen completamente de las pijadas de occidente y ya prefieran pijadas rusas o chinas y el polo de poder mundial ya se desplace definitivamente a Asia. Pero si las cosas se medio arreglan en breves el status quo actual puede tirar unos cuantos años más.


----------



## Fauna iberica (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## MAEZAL (16 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *Analista político español Javier Couso critica demonización de Rusia por medios de prensa
> 
> 
> https://mundo.sputniknews.com/20220316/analista-politico-espanol-javier-couso-critica-demonizacion-de-rusia-por-medios-de-prensa-1123145707.html
> ...



Son fascismos sanos a los europeos les brota periódicamente.


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Mar 2022)

Las imagenes de refugiadas txortinas rubias abrazando gatitos, generan mucha empatia, pero si no suben la apuesta, el publico termina cambiando de canal !!!.  

PD- El siguiente escalon, seran los travelos negros preñados, huyendo de las tropas rusas, como si lo viera y sin sfera di cristallo...


----------



## kenny220 (16 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Muy sumisos los chinos con los americanos, como diciendo, tú eres el amo, aquí estoy a tus pies, o es una estrategia o es raro, raro, pues muestra al mundo sumisión, no se, saludos.
> 
> *El regulador de valores de China dijo el miércoles que continuará comunicándose con los reguladores de EE. UU. y se esforzará por llegar a un acuerdo sobre la cooperación de supervisión de auditoría entre China y EE. UU. lo antes posible.*
> 11:10 || 16/03/2022



Pueden tener un pufo los chinos que a saber.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Bueno ahora formaran un Tribunal propio de derechos humanos, con China y Kazajistán.



lo presidirá Idi Amin, invocado a través de la ouija


----------



## ussser (16 Mar 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> En 57 para 58 años que tengo, nunca he visto un episodio de lluvia de barro como el que tenemos. Dicen los medios que es una cosa normal, justamente,...hay que creer LO CONTRARIO. Anoche las calles sin gente, porque como te llueva, pareces un luchador grecoromano que viene del circo.
> 
> Se llama también lluvia DE SANGRE, ... casualidades?.
> 
> ...



Es lo que tiene jugar a modificar el clima.


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 985627



El problema sera que la Otan se decidira a entrar con todo, *cuando el regimen ucraniano este acorralado en Galitzia...

PD- Intentaran alargar el conflicto todo lo posible y un poco mas.*


----------



## Arraki (16 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Penoso.
> Una vez mas, se intenta analizar la campaña con la doctrina occidental.
> 
> Asi nos va.



Cuando Pedro Baños habló de revistas y periodistas pagados por agencias de información extranjeras, yo entendí que este sería uno de los que pondría el cazo
Hacerle caso es intoxicarse


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Yomateix (16 Mar 2022)

Interesante ese video del atontado que ha ido a luchar a Ucrania sin formación de ningún tipo pensandose que era como los videojuegos que en cuatro días iban a ser soldados de élite....en lugar de que iban a ser carne de cañón porque cuantos más Europeos mueran mejor para Zelensky porque puede usarlos para intentar meter más a la Otan. El mismo reconoce que solo era un aviso, que podían haber matado a miles durmiendo y pese a tratarse de una base armada, los "malvados" Rusos prefirieron lanzar un aviso a los edificios cercanos en lugar de matarlos a todos, quitarselos de encima y enviar el aviso a cualquier futuro "mercenario" de que si viene a combatir va a morir sin compasión.

En lugar de eso intentan que las víctimas sean las mínimas posibles incluso del ejército contrario, personas que golpean sus tanques a patadas y los Rusos no hacen nada etc etc Es curioso siendo que los Rusos son tan malos que incluso los que no viven en Rusia y llevan fuera de allí años son demonios a los que expulsar de universidades, de sus puestos de trabajo.....


----------



## Billy Ray (16 Mar 2022)

Lo de las armas personales anticarro nunca lo ví muy claro, siempre me pareció un poco suicida el tema. Un cohete o una granada dejan una estela que es un dedo señalando el punto de salida muy clarito, son armas de dispara y corre.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Arraki (16 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Mercenarios que al parecer debieron pensar que iban a conocer mundo, y que ahora ocupan espacio en autobuses quitándoselo a por ejemplo niños a los que hay que alejar de los bombardeos.
> 
> El comedoritos este estaría aburrido en su casa quiso darle un giro a su vida, pero pronto se dio cuenta de que eso no era lo suyo y quiere volver.



Ya se le ve que la experiencia de combate pasa por las noches en vela que se ha dejado jugando al CoD y comiendo Doritos.

ForoCochero o Burbujero seguro


----------



## mateoysuguitarra (16 Mar 2022)

Parece que la OTAN y sus seguidores están deseando que caiga algún misil en algún país miembro.

¿Será el false Flag definitivo?









“Es cuestión de tiempo que un misil ruso alcance Polonia u otro país de la OTAN”


Según Gregorio O. Hall, profesor de la Universidad de Kentucky, “la guerra de Ucrania se ha convertido en genocidio”




www.larazon.es


----------



## Salamandra (16 Mar 2022)

Action directe dijo:


> Cierto, si la guerra se alarga mucho (años), puede que los rusos que queden en Rusia pasen completamente de las pijadas de occidente y ya prefieran pijadas rusas o chinas y el polo de poder mundial ya se desplace definitivamente a Asia. Pero si las cosas se medio arreglan en breves el status quo actual puede tirar unos cuantos años más.



Los perfumes, por ejemplo, se asocian a recuerdos.

¿Que recuerdos asociará el magnate que le quitaron el chalet en Francia, España o Italia? ¿Que asociará con la colonia que usaba tanto él como su séquito?

¿Qué recordarán los jóvenes echados de nuestras universidades, cuando huelan la colonia de sus compañeras que los despreciaron?

El perfume son recuerdos, son los recuerdos que se llevan en forma de botella de nuevo a su país.

Dudo que no les de mucha rabia, porque lo que han visto es motivo justificado para ello.

Ya están tardando los emprendedores en presentar alternativas. Les auguro éxito.


----------



## Gotthard (16 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Poco se ha hablado de la reunión fake de el bufón con los presidentes de los países europedos.
> 
> Esto está filmado en un hotel de segunda en Polonia cerca de donde tienen al bufón. Los planos de dorada de píldora al cocainómano no tienen desperdicio.
> 
> ...



Curioso que le hayan quitado todas las etiquetas a las botellas de agua mineral.... y no creo que sea porque no quieran hacer brand placement. En reuniones anteriores al principio del conflicto no se hacia y siempre aparecia la misma marca.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Action directe (16 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Los perfumes, por ejemplo, se asocian a recuerdos.
> 
> ¿Que recuerdos asociará el magnate que le quitaron el chalet en Francia, España o Italia? ¿Que asociará con la colonia que usaba tanto él como su séquito?
> 
> ...



Por eso digo que si se arregla en breves, salvo unos pocos "daños colaterales" las cosas seguirán más o menos igual para el resto de la población.


----------



## Salamandra (16 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Curioso que le hayan quitado todas las etiquetas a las botellas de agua mineral.... y no creo que sea porque no quieran hacer brand placement. En reuniones anteriores al principio del conflicto no se hacia y siempre aparecia la misma marca.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 985646
> Ver archivo adjunto 985651





Gotthard dijo:


> Curioso que le hayan quitado todas las etiquetas a las botellas de agua mineral.... y no creo que sea porque no quieran hacer brand placement. En reuniones anteriores al principio del conflicto no se hacia y siempre aparecia la misma marca.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 985646
> Ver archivo adjunto 985651



¿Cual era,? se bueno y cuéntanos


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Magick (16 Mar 2022)

Se les ha olvidado señalar que el misil fue lanzado por los ucranianos:




pero qué malnacidos desinformadores.


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

Los residentes de Jarkov denuncian un ataque en la intersección de las calles Akademika Pavlova y Heroiv Truda en el noreste de la ciudad.

Como escribimos hace unos días, anteriormente en este lugar se ubicaron dos puestos de control de defensa territorial
#Rusia #Ucrania #Kharko
@ryba



rvl.ybar


----------



## golden graham (16 Mar 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> En 57 para 58 años que tengo, nunca he visto un episodio de lluvia de barro como el que tenemos. Dicen los medios que es una cosa normal, justamente,...hay que creer LO CONTRARIO. Anoche las calles sin gente, porque como te llueva, pareces un luchador grecoromano que viene del circo.
> 
> Se llama también lluvia DE SANGRE, ... casualidades?.
> 
> ...



ni en madrid ni ningun sitio, pero si en la tele dicen que es normal pues nada, luego hara 30 grados en verano y diran que es el fin del mundo


----------



## Teuro (16 Mar 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Así que .. había armas biológicas en Ucrania desarrolladas por USA...



Y cuando se independizó habían centenares de armas nucleares desarrolladas por la URSS.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (16 Mar 2022)

La pesadilla para los tanques rusos


----------



## Albion (16 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Vaya pinta moro que tiene el colega. Da pavor pensar en qué manos terminarán todas esas armas una vez acabe la guerra.


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

Miembro del Parlamento Europeo: Parte de los refugiados ucranianos resultó ser de África








Депутат Европарламента: часть украинских беженцев оказалась выходцами из Африки


Треть принятых Францией украинских беженцев оказались африканцами. Об этом заявил депутат Европарламента Жером Ривьер.




www.rubaltic.ru


----------



## Josant2022 (16 Mar 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> ni en madrid ni ningun sitio, pero si en la tele dicen que es normal pues nada, luego hara 30 grados en verano y diran que es el fin del mundo



He leído por ahí que hay registros de una calima en Europa en 1901 que llegó a Dinamarca. A ver si lo encuentro


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

probablemente este conflicto acabe de cortocircuitar a los comedoritos patrios por que no llegaran chortinas ukras.

esto será el fin de los ejércitos tal como los conocemos hoy en día, un muy perverso comedoritos inventara el arma biológica mas letal que ah existido la JOTIA95L, esta arma que se puede propagar de múltiples formas siendo indetectable para los medios actuales, no provoca muertos ni heridos, después del contacto la persona pasa a tener un pene de o,5 a a,3 cm en erección.

como consecuencia de esta arma los ejércitos serán femeninos a partir de ahora.

para todo lo demás corre pero corre mucho


----------



## Seronoser (16 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Hay que rotar unidades y que los combatientes de primera linea descansen algunos dias, muchas unidades rusas del lejano oriente, estan presentandose voluntarias para ir a Ucrania a combatir.
> 
> PD- De momento el estado mayor ruso, solo envia a la guerra a los militares profesionales voluntarios, los soldados que estan realizando su servicio militar no se les obliga, solo se les anima...



Lo venimos diciendo en el foro desde febrero.
En Rusia la situación es normal; sì, han cerrado las empresas extranjeras, pero por la devaluación del rublo, no por amor a Ucrania.Y en Breve volverán a abrir TODAS. Lo contaremos por aquí, porque en los medios no lo veréis…

Por otro lado está el fake de las sanciones. Swift funciona como el primer día, nadie ha cortado nada. Propaganda barata, y Rusia sigue ingresando como siempre., ingresando 1500 millones de dólares al día.

En Rusia sì han subido los precios, pero no todos, y tampoco algo exagerado, teniendo en cuenta que el rublo a estas horas, se ha devaluado un 25%, que tampoco es una locura teniendo en cuenta las circunstancias.
Y por supuesto, ni ha habido corralito, ni estado marcial, ni ninguna de esas cosas que os venden en Occidente.

En Rusia el paro es un 4%, y posiblemente suba al doble a final de año si las empresas siguen cerradas. Un 8%. Tremendo eh? Y el PIB se contraerá probablemente dos o tres puntos…vamos, que no es el fin, ni mucho menos.

A cambio, Rusia está destruyendo al enemigo más cercano, dejando en ridiculo a Usa y la UE, acelerando el cambio económico mundial, y ganando 20 años por lo menos de paz y tranquilidad en su territorio.


----------



## Magick (16 Mar 2022)

L'eccellenza italiana,
Su questo si, i primi al mondo


----------



## Dylan Leary (16 Mar 2022)

Anti-aircraft forces shot down two enemy planes over the Black Sea at night.

The first of the Su-30s was shot down when it flew ashore. The pilot of the second fighter managed to turn around and head for the base in the Crimea, but he was also sent to the bottom of the Black Sea, - said the head of the Odessa military administration Maxim Marchenko.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Mar 2022)

¿ qué tal va la partida de Call o Duty ? 



os la han metido doblada como con el coronavirus . Os estáis dejando llevar por la propaganda de guerra sin buscar las incoherencias .


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo venimos diciendo en el foro desde febrero.
> En Rusia la situación es normal; sì, han cerrado las empresas extranjeras, pero por la devaluación del rublo, no por amor a Ucrania.Y en Breve volverán a abrir TODAS. Lo contaremos por aquí, porque en los medios no lo veréis…
> 
> Por otro lado está el fake de las sanciones. Swift funciona como el primer día, nadie ha cortado nada. Propaganda barata, y Rusia sigue ingresando como siempre., ingresando 1500 millones de dólares al día.
> ...



todo eso esta muy bien pero lo que queremos saber es si hay mas rusas poniéndote ojitos en la vida diaria


----------



## Magick (16 Mar 2022)

Mariúpol. Eliminado esta noche Nikolai Kravchenko, apodado "Kruk" ("Cuervo"). Fue uno de los fundadores del Batallón Azov y fue miembro de la organización terrorista "Black Corps" (Kharkov).


----------



## circodelia2 (16 Mar 2022)

Que siga la OTAN mandando javelins que el ejército ruso se está aprovisionando bien de ellos.

Rusia y Ucrania hacen la evaluación más alentadora hasta ahora sobre conversaciones de paz 
....


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> En Rusia sì han subido los precios, pero no todos, y tampoco algo exagerado, teniendo en cuenta que el rublo a estas horas, se ha devaluado un 25%, que tampoco es una locura teniendo en cuenta las circunstancias.
> Y por supuesto, ni ha habido corralito, ni estado marcial, ni ninguna de esas cosas que os venden en Occidente.



Aparte Rusia tiene una docena de alimentos basicos en los supermercados, con un precio bajo, que estan subvencionados por el estado desde hace muchos años, habra mas pobreza, pero no morira nadie de hambre.


----------



## Dylan Leary (16 Mar 2022)

El Gobierno cancela la concesión de la 'golden visa' a los ciudadanos rusos


No habrá más permisos de residencia para los ciudadanos rusos que hagan grandes inversiones en España. Al menos, no por el momento. El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, José Manuel Albares, dio la orden interna de suspender la concesión de los llamados 'golden visa' hace unos días, según confirman...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

Alrededor de Mariupol

Según fuentes locales, varios microdistritos en el oeste de Mariupol pasaron bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF y el NM de la RPD (17, 16, con alta probabilidad norte 21, 22, 23, etc.). En el área del cine "Savona" y la Academia de Policía, se enarboló el "emblema Z".

Parece que el puente posterior se convertirá en un objetivo importante, cortándolo será posible interrumpir la comunicación entre los terroristas que se han asentado en Azovstal y en la parte central de la ciudad.


----------



## Treefrog (16 Mar 2022)

Aqui a Alemania llegó ayer, antes de la lluvia el cielo nublado estaba muy rojizo, nada comparable con Murcia...
Los alfeizares de aluminio de mis ventanas quedaron manchados de un polvo rojo con la lluvia.

Mis colegas me dicen que desde los 80s que no sucede algo así aqui.


----------



## crocodile (16 Mar 2022)

Artículo de ABC.
Se ve que les dan los guiones y ya todos repiten como loros 









Rusia, al borde de la bancarrota


Moscú afronta hoy el pago en dólares de intereses de dos bonos de deuda pese al bloqueo de Occidente



www.abc.es


----------



## Magick (16 Mar 2022)

Ese monstruo bombardeó 7 países, funerales, bodas, hospitales, niños y lanzó al menos 100k bombas.

Oh, ¿pensaste que estaba hablando de Putin?

¡No, todo eso fue hecho por el "rey de los drones" Barack Obama, y cuando sucedió, la mayoría de ustedes no dijeron ni una palabra!


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## CEMENTITOS (16 Mar 2022)

Los woke se han pasado media vida pidiendo un mundo poliétnico y multipolar, y cuando se lo ponen en la mesa, empiezan a vociferar e insultar. Ladran cuando su amo se lo ordena, están tan amaestrados que ni se dan cuenta. Por suerte NADIE los toma en serio.
Luego están los pacifistoides herederos del 68, que se creen que la gasolina de sus coches no es fruto del aniquilamiento americano en Oriente Medio.
Se piensan que hemos llegado aquí con flores.
Por suerte tampoco nadie los toma en serio.


----------



## Billy Ray (16 Mar 2022)

_EE.UU. ha perdido el control de la realidad.
Cuanto más insensatas se vuelven sus decisiones políticas, más evidente es su declive terminal. 
El hecho de que imagine que puede vigilar todas las aguas internacionales e impedir los envíos rusos es una locura total._


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (16 Mar 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> En 57 para 58 años que tengo, nunca he visto un episodio de lluvia de barro como el que tenemos. Dicen los medios que es una cosa normal, justamente,...hay que creer LO CONTRARIO. Anoche las calles sin gente, porque como te llueva, pareces un luchador grecoromano que viene del circo.
> 
> Se llama también lluvia DE SANGRE, ... casualidades?.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dylan Leary (16 Mar 2022)

Por qué el petróleo cae 40 dólares en cuestión de días si la guerra entre Ucrania y Rusia no cesa


En cuestión de días, el petróleo ha pasado de rozar sus máximos históricos a llegar a perder los 100 dólares por barril, cayendo a los niveles en los que se encontraba antes de que se desencadenase la invasión de Rusia a Ucrania. Este retroceso del crudo se ha producido pese al recrudecimiento...



www.eleconomista.es





La nueva ola de covid en China genera temor a un descenso de la demanda
La vuelta de Irán y Venezuela a los mercados podría suponer un alivio
La AIE cree que la tensión volverá porque se perderán 3 millones de barriles rusos


----------



## Treefrog (16 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Artículo de ABC.
> Se ve que les dan los guiones y ya todos repiten como loros
> 
> 
> ...



Me parece que los administradores del timo-dolar se están dando un tiro en el pie pene




El aviso para navegantes al resto del mundo fuera de la isla de la anglosfera-OTAN es brutal. La seguridad jurídica y el sistema de pagos "occidental" dependen de los intereses de USA...No te dejo pagar y te declaro en default, suena a sistema inviable para el resto del mundo.


----------



## Engendro Racional (16 Mar 2022)

Ludovicus dijo:


> Las razones y detalles de la guerra de Ucrania
> 
> 
> Jacques Baud, antiguo coronel del Estado Mayor suizo, exmiembro de la inteligencia estratégica y especialista en los países de Europa del Este, antiguo experto de la ONU y de la OTAN, nos ofrece el más detenido, casi exhaustivo análisis de la guerra de Ucrania y de las razones que la han motivado.
> ...



Buen artículo. Sus conclusiones:

En Ucrania, con el beneplácito de los países occidentales, se elimina a los partidarios de una negociación. Es el caso de Denis Kireyev, uno de los negociadores ucranianos, asesinado el 5 de marzo por el servicio secreto ucraniano (SBU) por ser demasiado favorable a Rusia y ser considerado un traidor. La misma suerte corrió Dmitry Demyanenko, antiguo jefe adjunto de la dirección principal del SBU para Kiev y su región, que fue asesinado el 10 de marzo por ser demasiado favorable a un acuerdo con Rusia: le disparó la milicia Mirotvorets ("Pacificadora"). Esta milicia está asociada a la página web Mirotvorets, que elabora una lista de los "enemigos de Ucrania", con sus datos personales, direcciones y números de teléfono, para poder acosarlos o incluso eliminarlos; una práctica que está penada en muchos países, pero no en Ucrania. La ONU y algunos países europeos exigieron su cierre, pero la Rada se negó.

Al final, el precio será alto, pero Vladimir Putin probablemente logrará los objetivos que se había propuesto. Sus vínculos con Pekín se han solidificado. China surge como mediadora en el conflicto, mientras que Suiza entra en la lista de enemigos de Rusia. Los estadounidenses tienen que pedir petróleo a Venezuela e Irán para salir del atolladero energético en el que se han metido: Juan Guaidó sale definitivamente de la escena y Estados Unidos tiene que retroceder penosamente en las sanciones impuestas a sus enemigos.

Los ministros occidentales que pretenden hundir la economía rusa y hacer sufrir al pueblo ruso, o que incluso piden el asesinato de Putin, demuestran (¡aunque hayan invertido parcialmente la forma de sus palabras, pero no el fondo!) que nuestros dirigentes no son mejores que los que odiamos.


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

+ polígono marconi eh golfo


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dylan Leary (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## paconan (16 Mar 2022)

Agricultor de Kiev actualiza su tractor y espera una cosecha récord


----------



## Felio (16 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Anti-aircraft forces shot down two enemy planes over the Black Sea at night.
> 
> The first of the Su-30s was shot down when it flew ashore. The pilot of the second fighter managed to turn around and head for the base in the Crimea, but he was also sent to the bottom of the Black Sea, - said the head of the Odessa military administration Maxim Marchenko.



Esto es un foro español, traduce, motherfucker


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 985685
> 
> 
> Alrededor de Mariupol
> ...



Interesante para la resolución del sitio de Mariupol ¿tienes enlace?


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Interesante para la resolución del sitio de Mariupol ¿tienes enlace?



Son canales de telegram... y van poniendo noticias..


----------



## Azrael_II (16 Mar 2022)

El Cuervo Bernard Levy después de apoyar a terroristas islámicos apoya a criminales de guerra ucranianos


----------



## Billy Ray (16 Mar 2022)

_El Kremlin dice que Suecia y Austria podrían ser modelos de neutralidad para Ucrania. Ucrania rechaza la propuesta rusa (AFP)_


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _El Kremlin dice que Suecia y Austria podrían ser modelos de neutralidad para Ucrania. Ucrania rechaza la propuesta rusa (AFP)_



lowfour ahora si que te tienes que echar al monte pero ya


----------



## Dylan Leary (16 Mar 2022)

Alemania cree que Kaspersky va a servir para espiarnos y darle información a Rusia


En la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania, las empresas tecnológicas están jugando un papel clave. Se usan para meter presión al gobierno de Vladimir Putin (con una...




www.genbeta.com


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Mar 2022)

El ataque ruso quimico o biologico de falsa bandera, tambien esta encima de la mesa de operaciones otanicas, los polacos seran la mano ejecutora del mismo... @Cosmopolita


----------



## WN62 (16 Mar 2022)

Quieren echar de Suiza a la novia? de Putin.








Firma la petición


Schweiz, warum hast du die Helfer des Putin-Regimes Unterschlupf genommen??!




www.change.org


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Mar 2022)

al margen de los efectos que pueda tener la vacuna como una droga , es un ritual de paso, como el bautizo o la primera comunión. Desde ese día el adepto aceptará cualquier consigna sin tener que dudar, porque al pertenecer a la secta , lo que digan los amos está bien dicho . No necesita pensar .


----------



## Seronoser (16 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> todo eso esta muy bien pero lo que queremos saber es si hay mas rusas poniéndote ojitos en la vida diaria



Eso ya pasaba antes. Aquí es inevitable. 
Solo el que vive aquí sabe de lo que hablo.
Es difícil aguantar prietas las filas con las hembras que nos rodean.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (16 Mar 2022)

Me siento engañado, me dijeron en este hilo que Rusia no empleaba artillería de campo en la invasión, sino que sólo artillería autopropulsada. Y que las piezas de artillería rusas capturadas por los ucranianos eran material ucraniano que se autocapturaban para propaganda:


----------



## vladimirovich (16 Mar 2022)

Rusia esta buscando el modo de rendirse y que parezca un empate honroso.

El problema es que Zelenski aunque quiera aceptarles la rendicion se encuentra con que los anglos no quieren, tienen al ejercito ruso desangrandose y haciendo el ridiculo en Ucrania y lo quieren asi durante meses hasta su debacle final, y de ahi a la conquista de Moscu con algun Jodorovski o Navalni o quien sea..

Si Moscu cae es game over para China y asegura todo un siglo de dominacion anglo con los Brexiters riendose de los tontos europeos.

Creo que China tambien debe estar asustada del ridiculo ruso.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## El-Mano (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Remequilox (16 Mar 2022)

Bueno, al igual que existe el "_American way of life_", también existe el "_American way of war_".
Ambas ideologías pretenden ser el "_Gold standard_" para medir si lo que está sucediendo es bueno o malo. Más similar o parecido al "_Gold_", mejor.
Complementario a eso, el General Petraeus (brillante académico), redefinió un "_Petraeus way of war_".
En resumen, se basa en que en lugar de usar de forma masiva la inmensa superioridad militar para aplastar al enemigo, se puede usar también la inmensa superioridad económica para comprar al enemigo ("_Money is ammunition_"). Enemigo comprado es amigo, y has ganado la guerra.
Tuvo resultados muy interesantes en Iraq y Afganistán.
Pero desde luego no se puede decir que ni mediante el "_American way of war_" ni mediante el "_Petraeus way of war_", USA ganase ambos conflictos.
Ha realizado buenas aportaciones teóricas al marco de la contrainsurgencia.
Una aplicación a la rusa manera (o a la putiniana manera) de esa doctrina "_Petraeus way of war_" sería el Batallón Jadirov y los chechenos.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Rusia esta buscando el modo de rendirse y que parezca un empate honroso.
> 
> El problema es que Zelenski aunque quiera aceptarles la rendicion se encuentra con que los anglos no quieren, tienen al ejercito ruso desangrandose y haciendo el ridiculo en Ucrania y lo quieren asi durante meses hasta su debacle final, y de ahi a la conquista de Moscu con algun Jodorovski o Navalni o quien sea..
> 
> ...



Pero vamos a ver ilustrao.

Antes de que pierda Rusia esa guerra, sale hasta el zar enterrado a luchar, y si aún así nada porquen cayeran rayos interestelares contra Rusia, entoinces sueltan nukes y se acaba la fiesta, qué nivel de retraso gastáis


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

si fueseis el general ukro donde situaríais la fuerza de maniobra de tractores?


----------



## gargamelix (16 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> al margen de los efectos que pueda tener la vacuna como una droga , es un ritual de paso, como el bautizo o la primera comunión. Desde ese día el adepto aceptará cualquier consigna sin tener que dudar, porque al pertenecer a la secta , lo que digan los amos está bien dicho . No necesita pensar .



Funciona igual con la Sputnik? porque unas cuantas han puesto y creo que en Chechenia era hasta obligatoria


----------



## nOkia_XXI (16 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Los perfumes, por ejemplo, se asocian a recuerdos.
> 
> ¿Que recuerdos asociará el magnate que le quitaron el chalet en Francia, España o Italia? ¿Que asociará con la colonia que usaba tanto él como su séquito?
> 
> ...



Yo lo que me pregunto es en base a que legalidad se hacen esas cosas, pero bueno, en los tiempos en los que vivimos la legalidad de las medidas esta claro que son ya algo secundario. Hoy es a los rusos y mañana será a ti por ser malo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> si fueseis el general ukro donde situaríais la fuerza de maniobra de tractores?



En Moscú!


----------



## Bulldozerbass (16 Mar 2022)

Desgraciadamente Polonia mantiene una narrativa basada en su desgraciada historia y su idiosincrasia emocional, empeorada por sus líderes que mantienen una cámara de eco más nacionalista que patriótica y un país manipulado por unos medios que azuzan el alejamiento de la prudencia en virtud de un hermanamiento artificial con la nación ucraniana que, al igual que Rusia no se comportó de manera amigable durante la II GM con sucesos como los de Volinia.

Nadie duda de que en el aspecto humanitario Polonia está mostrando su mejor cara, alojando en sus domicilios particulares a los refugiados, mujeres con sus hijos pequeños en sus propios hogares, compartiendo su comida y sufragando sus gastos. Esto es un esto que NINGÚN país de la UE haría y que pone a Polonia en lo más alto del humanitarismo demostrado con hechos y no con pancartas.

No obstante su posición es incómoda, pues al ser miembro de la OTAN asume unos riesgos, como el viajecito este a Kiev, y realiza unas declaraciones que pueden costarle caras y creo que no está lejos el momento en el que Rusia demuestre a Polonia que su membresía en la OTAN no significa que USa y sus demás miembros vayan a arriesgar embarcarse en una III GM por la imprudencia de unos políticos insignificantes en el escenario mundial.


----------



## Chiclemalo (16 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _El Kremlin dice que Suecia y Austria podrían ser modelos de neutralidad para Ucrania. Ucrania rechaza la propuesta rusa (AFP)_


----------



## ussser (16 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Os pongo esta gema de vídeo para entender la situacion en Ucrania y en la era Putin. Está en inglés académico.
> Solo para gente inteligente que tenga curiosidad de conocer la situación real.
> Es largo, los primeros 30 mins son los interesantes.



Llevo 40 minutos, justo en ese momento se pegan unas buenas risas.

Gracias.


----------



## Expected (16 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



O sea...el equivalente a 4-6 días de fallecidos por Covid de una semana cualquiera en Rusia....A ver si ahora nos vamos a rasgar las vestiduras.


----------



## ussser (16 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Os pongo esta gema de vídeo para entender la situacion en Ucrania y en la era Putin. Está en inglés académico.
> Solo para gente inteligente que tenga curiosidad de conocer la situación real.
> Es largo, los primeros 30 mins son los interesantes.



Por cierto, está en un formato que no me permite o no sé cómo extraer el enlace para compartirlo. Podrías pasármelo?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Mar 2022)

Hilo de uno que conoce perfectamente a la jauría turcochina


----------



## Magick (16 Mar 2022)

Profecías del infiltrado:


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

El dron marca y la artillería destruye este depósito de municiones y armas ucro.
Alguien sabe como enlazar videos desde el Telegram?


----------



## Billy Ray (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

imagínate que los rusos tiene el arma indetectable que si la sueltas, todos los ukros acaban con micropenes muy pero que muy diminutos, los rusos la soltarían?


----------



## Expected (16 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Rusia esta buscando el modo de rendirse y que parezca un empate honroso.
> 
> El problema es que Zelenski aunque quiera aceptarles la rendicion se encuentra con que los anglos no quieren, tienen al ejercito ruso desangrandose y haciendo el ridiculo en Ucrania y lo quieren asi durante meses hasta su debacle final, y de ahi a la conquista de Moscu con algun Jodorovski o Navalni o quien sea..
> 
> ...



Aterrados están....lo que faltaba por leer. Ruega que no les dé por apretarnos más el cuello entre Rusia y China....porque nos va a doler de verdad


----------



## mazuste (16 Mar 2022)

La OTAN planeaba iniciar una guerra nuclear, dice el ex primer ministro ucraniano

*"Para evitar una tercera guerra mundial y un ataque a Rusia con el uso de armas nucleares, *
_*el gobierno ruso ha tomado la decisión de poner orden en Ucrania", dijo. Y para añadir que
"desde diciembre de 2021 Rusia ha estado obteniendo datos sobre los planes de la OTAN 
para desplegar cuatro brigadas militares en territorio ucraniano (dos en tierra, una en el mar*_
* y una en el aire)..."*


----------



## quinciri (16 Mar 2022)

*Putin: "no vamos a repetir el error de 1939 con los nazis"*


----------



## Billy Ray (16 Mar 2022)

_El Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania, Kuleba, pide la "desputinización en todas las esferas" para "deshacerse de la influencia rusa". _



Suena a purga interna.


----------



## WN62 (16 Mar 2022)

Los drones turcos suenan para el Nobel de la paz.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## ferrys (16 Mar 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Me parece que los administradores del timo-dolar se están dando un tiro en el pie pene
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 985703
> 
> ...



A nadie le interesa y es el meollo de la cuestión. Usa tiene una deuda bestial. Gastan como que no hay mañana. Ningún otro país puede hacer lo mismo. Y lo puede hacer por que después de la II guerra se decidió que el dólar era la nueva moneda refugio.
Hasta ahora. Congelan los fondos del Banco de Rusia por un conflicto en ¿Ucrania?. La seguridad para chinos, indios, iraníes, etc, etc, es acojonante. ¿Quien va a querer utilizar el dólar?. Pero esto es de cajón.
Y los medios aplaudiendo por que a los magnates rusos se les confisquen los yates y los bienes. Una idea cojonuda. Seguro que todos los magnates del mundo están pensando invertir en la Premier en estos momentos.
De locos.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## tomcat ii (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Más de 10 mil cajas con granadas y otras armas incautadas a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania serán entregadas a las tropas de la LPR y la DPR - TASS*



Al ignore por desagradable. Ridículo el pillaje al que tiene que recurrir el 2o ejercito mejor del mundo. Cada vez que pillan algo medianamente avanzado parece que les haya tocado la lotería.


----------



## capitán almeida (16 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Rusia esta buscando el modo de rendirse y que parezca un empate honroso.
> 
> El problema es que Zelenski aunque quiera aceptarles la rendicion se encuentra con que los anglos no quieren, tienen al ejercito ruso desangrandose y haciendo el ridiculo en Ucrania y lo quieren asi durante meses hasta su debacle final, y de ahi a la conquista de Moscu con algun Jodorovski o Navalni o quien sea..
> 
> ...



Joder lo que corre la farlopa de zelenski por ahí....


----------



## Jotagb (16 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Justin Bieber también se ha ido a defender Ucrania?


----------



## Lma0Zedong (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Alguien sabe como enlazar videos desde el Telegram?



El foro no tiene programado lo de Telegram, así que para compartir el contenido de ahí: pincha sobre la hora del mensaje y copia el link que te de, y luego lo pegas aquí. En el ejemplo de mi captura de pantalla sería esto, que al pincharlo te lleva a la publicación en sí, para que no de errores, ponlo enlazado en texto: EJEMPLO


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (16 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Me siento engañado, me dijeron en este hilo que Rusia no empleaba artillería de campo en la invasión, sino que sólo artillería autopropulsada. Y que las piezas de artillería rusas capturadas por los ucranianos eran material ucraniano que se autocapturaban para propaganda:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 985727



Es que quedaron demasiado diezmados en Siria, ya lo aportaste tú


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (16 Mar 2022)

__





Putin acepta la realidad y se baja los pantalones: renuncia a la desmilitarización y desnazificación, pide modelo sueco o austriaco (AFP/RIA NOVOSTI)


ACTUALIZADO: AÑADIDA MAYOR VARIEDAD DE FUENTES... Zelensky aparentemente se ve con confianza y RECHAZA, pide más aún ¿le seguirá arrancando concesiones a Putin?




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (16 Mar 2022)

Rusia pidiendo ayuda a China para ocupar a un país que es un enano militar, puede haber una humillación mayor? Al margen de follatputines y follaOtanos creo que Rusia está haciendo un esperpento brutal con esta guerra, ni logística, ni capacidad de mando, buscando mercenarios en medio mundo, enviando chatarras y hasta niños al combate.




Un carro de combate ruso es destrozado por una mina antitanque de gran potencia o un IED. Observen como estalla al bajar la zanja. Ucrania se está convirtiendo en un auténtico matadero, creo que es una humillación para los rusos que hayan tenido que pedir ayuda a China.





Los rusos siguen regalando equipamiento al por mayor pero parece que los ucranianos hasta la fecha no saben aprovechar la generosidad.





Habían visto este juguete.




Siguen sin noquear los drones Bayraktar. Equipamiento ruso supuestamente destruído por los drones Bayraktar en Ucrania.









Parece un videojuego pero es real.

Un BTR dispara primero contra lo que parece un carro de combate ruso en Mariupol y después machaca inmisericordemente a lo que parece un BMP con la ametralladora de 20 mm desde corta distancia y lo destroza. A esa distancia el cañón de 20 mm es demoledor, destroza casi cualquier cosa.

Si el vídeo es nuevo, que también puede ser de hace varios días, eso indicaría que los rusos están aún muy lejos aún de controlar Mariupol.

Aquí dejo el vídeo para que se inspiran los creadores de videojuegos. Por cierto dicen que el ataque que muestra el vídeo fue llevado a cabo por el batallón Azov.


----------



## Billy Ray (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El dron marca y la artillería destruye este depósito de municiones y armas ucro.
> Alguien sabe como enlazar videos desde el Telegram?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 985752
> ...



Haz captura de pantalla y pega directamente en el mensaje, es lo más rápido y no salen esos enlaces en rojo que nadie hace caso.


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

*El vehículo blindado ucraniano "Varta" no vale nada en las condiciones de Donbass*.

Se llegó a esta conclusión después de inspeccionar el equipo capturado - comandante militar de Donetsk, Dmitry Astrakhan.

Voluminoso, inmanejable y con un casco demasiado alto en el campo, el Varta es un objetivo ideal, señaló el comandante militar en un comentario al canal Donbass decide.

“Este vehículo blindado con protección mejorada contra minas podría usarse en Afganistán, en los ejércitos de la OTAN en la guerra de contrainsurgencia. Pero en nuestras condiciones el papel de esas máquinas es cero”, enfatizó.


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Al ignore por desagradable. Ridículo el pillaje al que tiene que recurrir el 2o ejercito mejor del mundo. Cada vez que pillan algo medianamente avanzado parece que les haya tocado la lotería.



Pues al ignore tú por retrasado.


----------



## McNulty (16 Mar 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Al ignore por desagradable. Ridículo el pillaje al que tiene que recurrir el 2o ejercito mejor del mundo. Cada vez que pillan algo medianamente avanzado parece que les haya tocado la lotería.



Hombre a ver, los rusos no van enseñando cada tanque enemigo que capturan para intentar subirse la moral. Pero cuando capturan 10.000 mil cajas de material enemigo pues hay que enseñarlo.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (16 Mar 2022)

‼УВАГА‼
Бійці Азову продовжують захищати Маріуполь, та мешканців міста, щоденно знищуючи ворожу техніку та путінських убивць.
Сьогодні ж нам стало відомо про заплановані росіянами провокації, а саме те, що московити переодягають наволоч з так званої "днр" у азовську форму з метою подальшої дискредитації підрозділу. 
Ми про це знаємо та застерігаємо російських тварин - за кожні злочинні дії вони отримають безжальну відповідь. А громадян України закликаємо: не піддавайтеся на провокації!!!

Resumen.

Los combates continúan en Mariupol. Los criminales rusos están usando el uniforme de la Azov para incriminarlos. Vamos a seguir matando rusos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

*Estados Unidos está explorando suministrar a Ucrania misiles guiados con precisión como parte de un nuevo paquete de ayuda militar - NBC.*

Y desde que plataformas los van a usar?!


----------



## Proletario Blanco (16 Mar 2022)

Según la Agencia de Inteligencia Británica, Rusia está reuniendo tropas del Distrito Militar del Este, de Siria, Armenia, la Flota del Pacífico y contratistas privados.

Todo ello según los británicos, para reemplazar las bajas que han sufrido en Ucrania.


----------



## Billy Ray (16 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> imagínate que los rusos tiene el arma indetectable que si la sueltas, todos los ukros acaban con micropenes muy pero que muy diminutos, los rusos la soltarían?



Ya tienen todos micropene, un arma estrategica efectiva sería una que los volviera maricones completos. Así saldrian corriendo todos para España a dejarse encular en Chueca por moros y negros, pedir paguitas y votar a sanchez. La guerra terminaría, ¿soy buen estratega, verdad?.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Estados Unidos está explorando suministrar a Ucrania misiles guiados con precisión como parte de un nuevo paquete de ayuda militar - NBC.*
> 
> Y desde que plataformas los van a usar?!



Terminarán en manos de los rusos, como el otro material…


----------



## tomcat ii (16 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Hombre a ver, los rusos no van enseñando cada tanque enemigo que capturan para intentar subirse la moral. Pero cuando capturan 10.000 mil cajas de material enemigo pues hay que enseñarlo.



Esta es otra, ayer 2000 javelins y hoy milloneh de granás, parece que lo inflan un poco.


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El dron marca y la artillería destruye este depósito de municiones y armas ucro.
> Alguien sabe como enlazar videos desde el Telegram?



Conio, algun conforero informatico, que le envie un privado con el protocolo a seguir para publicar los vidrios de Telegram, que los videos los disfrutamos todos !!!.


----------



## Burbujo II (16 Mar 2022)

El HOLOCAUSTO DORITERO empieza a ser trágico.






EXTRA, EXTRA: Mercenarios descubren que en las guerras el enemigo ataca.


Perfil de españolazo del Tercio de flan-danones. . Jugar al FortNite mientras comes natillas poco tendrá que ver con ir a la guerra. Al carapan le ha costao darse cuenta... "Había un mongol". Yo creo que allí eran todos mongoles, la verdad. Otro que se va llorando para casa, este gabacho...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ferrys (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *El vehículo blindado ucraniano "Varta" no vale nada en las condiciones de Donbass*.
> 
> Se llegó a esta conclusión después de inspeccionar el equipo capturado - comandante militar de Donetsk, Dmitry Astrakhan.
> 
> ...



Como el Leopard o el Abrams que pesan 20T mas que los tanques rusos. En el desierto de acuerdo, pero en Europa mal.


----------



## arriondas (16 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> A nadie le interesa y es el meollo de la cuestión. Usa tiene una deuda bestial. Gastan como que no hay mañana. Ningún otro país puede hacer lo mismo. Y lo puede hacer por que después de la II guerra se decidió que el dólar era la nueva moneda refugio.
> Hasta ahora. Congelan los fondos del Banco de Rusia por un conflicto en ¿Ucrania?. La seguridad para chinos, indios, iraníes, etc, etc, es acojonante. ¿Quien va a querer utilizar el dólar?. Pero esto es de cajón.
> Y los medios aplaudiendo por que a los magnates rusos se les confisquen los yates y los bienes. Una idea cojonuda. Seguro que todos los magnates del mundo están pensando invertir en la Premier en estos momentos.
> De locos.



Ahora China, India, Arabia Saudí, Irán, Turquía, la propia Rusia, etc, lo ven claro. Si no bailan al son que toca Washington, les congelan los fondos, no les dejan usarlos; amen de imponer toda clase de sanciones, en muchos terrenos. Recurren al chantaje más vulgar, más vil. La respuesta... desdolarización. Está clarísimo, si quieren tener soberanía. Estamos viendo un cambio, que afectará a Occidente. Lo del Chelsea es un ejemplo. Ahora, los millonarios de Asia (desde el Golfo hasta China) se lo van a pensar dos veces a la hora de comprar clubes de fútbol en Inglaterra u otros países europeos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

Y luego está el frente económico. No han tumbado al rublo mientras que todos esperábamos que en 72 horas alcanzaría el valor del dólar de Zimbabue pero... se depreció el primer día y ya nada más. Estable.

Me parece bastante relevante. Mala pinta por aquí por los usanos, en lo económico ya no es la Rusia de los 90...


----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)

La historia sera contada de una manera, la verdad sera vivida de otra... siempre pasó lo mismo


----------



## ferrys (16 Mar 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Por cierto, está en un formato que no me permite o no sé cómo extraer el enlace para compartirlo. Podrías pasármelo?



A ver así.


https://audio.solari.com/sr20220315/sr20220315_Special.mp3


----------



## Azrael_II (16 Mar 2022)

El Papa va a consagrar Rusia como le dijo la virgen de Fátima.

Qué traman estos satánicos?


----------



## ccartech (16 Mar 2022)

PROBLEMAS VIEJOS CON SOLUCIONES SIMPLES


----------



## ferrys (16 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Me siento engañado, me dijeron en este hilo que Rusia no empleaba artillería de campo en la invasión, sino que sólo artillería autopropulsada. Y que las piezas de artillería rusas capturadas por los ucranianos eran material ucraniano que se autocapturaban para propaganda:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 985727



Si todavía no sabe lo que es la LPR, DBR y las fuerzas rusas estás perdiendo el tiempo en este hilo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Mar 2022)

1 euro equivale a
144,84 rublo ruso

hajajjaja cada dia que pasa menos en la saca de CMs


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

Por cierto, la Fuerza Aérea de Azerbaiyán puede perder tres de sus cazas MiG-29 que estabsn siendo reparados y modernizados en la planta de reparación de la Empresa Estatal de Ucrania Lviv.


----------



## paconan (16 Mar 2022)

Osetia del sur con algo mas de 50000Hab, poco puede mandar

Confirmado: las unidades rusas de la base de ocupación de la 4ª Guardia en Tskhinvali están abandonando la región a través del túnel Roki y se dirigen a luchar en Ucrania. Además de las unidades del 58º Ejército de Rusia, según se informa, los voluntarios de la llamada Osetia del Sur también se están yendo a Ucrania.


----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)

Esta guerra está demostrado la necesidad de apostar más por la soberanía y menos por el globalismo. Es un equilibrio difícil, pues el comercio global es positivo. Pero necesitamos apostar mucho más por alcanzar la soberanía en varios aspectos que son estratégicos: soberanía energética, soberanía alimentaria, soberanía industrial, etc. 

Depender de que otro país nos suministre la energía que necesitamos o los alimentos que consumimos, es exponernos al chantaje.


----------



## ferrys (16 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


>



Ahora si que Vladimir se rinde.
Por cierto ¿no le importa hacer el ridículo hilo tras hilo?. Obviamente no.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Mar 2022)

por cierto 5 mayor general caidao
x.4000 bajo mando de mayor general
---------------
20K muertos
sumarle 60K heridos
--------------------------
ahora sabeis porque a zelensky le va a bastar no entrar en la otan para que el khanato tenga una escusa para salir de alli cuanto antes

la horda literalmente no sobrevivira a junio


----------



## AlexLimón99 (16 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> ‼УВАГА‼
> Бійці Азову продовжують захищати Маріуполь, та мешканців міста, щоденно знищуючи ворожу техніку та путінських убивць.
> Сьогодні ж нам стало відомо про заплановані росіянами провокації, а саме те, що московити переодягають наволоч з так званої "днр" у азовську форму з метою подальшої дискредитації підрозділу.
> Ми про це знаємо та застерігаємо російських тварин - за кожні злочинні дії вони отримають безжальну відповідь. А громадян України закликаємо: не піддавайтеся на провокації!!!
> ...



Si sí, hijo mío. Vais ganando claramente.. Madre mía, cómo están las cabezas. Mañana están los ucrotontos tocando a las puertas del Kremlin... ¿No os cansais de hacer el ridículo?


----------



## Liquamen (16 Mar 2022)

Judios de Odessa a salvo en Berlin, huyendo de la desnazificación. Mención especial a la abuelita Galina, que ya escapó de los nazis en la Segunda Guerra Mundial y ahora tiene que escapar otra vez, pero de los desnazificadores.


----------



## gester (16 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> 1 euro equivale a
> 144,84 rublo ruso
> 
> hajajjaja cada dia que pasa menos en la saca de CMs



Cuándo abren la bolsa de Moscú?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Mar 2022)

está rebañando lo que puede, pero ojo se está cargando a las fuerzas más leales al khan y esos lugares quedaran desestabilizados



paconan dijo:


> Osetia del sur con algo mas de 50000Hab, poco puede mandar
> 
> Confirmado: las unidades rusas de la base de ocupación de la 4ª Guardia en Tskhinvali están abandonando la región a través del túnel Roki y se dirigen a luchar en Ucrania. Además de las unidades del 58º Ejército de Rusia, según se informa, los voluntarios de la llamada Osetia del Sur también se están yendo a Ucrania.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Mar 2022)

Las empresas rusas serán nacionalizadas, saneadas y vendidas a los chinos por 4 perras; entonces la abriran. Ahora mismo si abren el sistema financiero ruso entero colapsa.



gester dijo:


> Cuándo abren la bolsa de Moscú?


----------



## Zarpa (16 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> El Papa va a consagrar Rusia como le dijo la virgen de Fátima.
> 
> Qué traman estos satánicos?



Cuando consagraron España le dieron un golpe militar al Rey...


----------



## Marchamaliano (16 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Esta guerra está demostrado la necesidad de apostar más por la soberanía y menos por el globalismo. Es un equilibrio difícil, pues el comercio global es positivo. Pero necesitamos apostar mucho más por alcanzar la soberanía en varios aspectos que son estratégicos: soberanía energética, soberanía alimentaria, soberanía industrial, etc.
> 
> Depender de que otro país nos suministre la energía que necesitamos o los alimentos que consumimos, es exponernos al chantaje.



Claro por eso tu apuestas por la otan y la UE. Entidades supranacionales. Más tonto y no naces.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Mar 2022)

nadie se cree a estas alturos la bazofia de kremlin-dur



Liquamen dijo:


> Judios de Odessa a salvo en Berlin, huyendo de la desnazificación. Mención especial a la abuelita Galina, que ya escapó de los nazis en la Segunda Guerra Mundial y ahora tiene que escapar otra vez, pero de los desnazificadores.


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

*BMW y Volkswagen suspenden fabricación en Europa debido a la escasez de piezas importadas desde Ucrania, escribe el Financial Times.*


----------



## PutoNWO (16 Mar 2022)

Las *Fuerzas Armadas de Osetia del Sur* son las fuerzas armadas del estado parcialmente reconocido de Osetia del Sur . La fuerza está formada por 16.000 soldados: 2.500 oficiales y soldados en servicio activo y 13.500 reservistas . [1] Incluye un Ejército y un Cuerpo Aéreo.

Tienen menos de 60.000 habitantes


----------



## Marchamaliano (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *BMW y Volkswagen suspenden fabricación en Europa debido a la escasez de piezas importadas desde Ucrania, escribe el Financial Times.*



Claro, claro...ninguna venía de rusia.


----------



## Ajoporro (16 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Osetia del sur con algo mas de 50000Hab, poco puede mandar
> 
> Confirmado: las unidades rusas de la base de ocupación de la 4ª Guardia en Tskhinvali están abandonando la región a través del túnel Roki y se dirigen a luchar en Ucrania. Además de las unidades del 58º Ejército de Rusia, según se informa, los voluntarios de la llamada Osetia del Sur también se están yendo a Ucrania.



No sean ingenuos. Decir que van a Ucrania era como decir que los 150.000 soldados rusos en las fronteras de Ucrania, antes de la invasión, habían ido de maniobras. A los rusos no le falta gente para dominar Ucrania, pero sí le falta personal para continuar por Moldavia, algunas zonas de Polonia, Finland y Suecia. Todo ese personal adicional que Rusia está mandando hacia el Oeste me da miedo. Si no son para Ucrania, ¿ dónde quieren mandarlos?. Están replicando el formato anterior a la invasión ucraniana ... Náh, vienen de maniobras, vienen a Ucrania .. y después los mandan a los paises bálticos, por ejemplo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

Una escuela y un jardín de infancia en Yasinovataya fueron atacados con fuego de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Fotos de los edificios dañados fueron publicadas por el alcalde de Yasinovataya Dmitry Shevchenk

El ataque se realizó con artillería de 122 mm.


----------



## pirivi-parava (16 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> El Papa va a consagrar Rusia como le dijo la virgen de Fátima.
> 
> Qué traman estos satánicos?


----------



## alcorconita (16 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> PROBLEMAS VIEJOS CON SOLUCIONES SIMPLES
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 985805
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 985803



Es el que abre brecha, 700 metros por delante de la columna. Hay que tenerlos muy gordos. 

Esa labor, antes, la desempeñaban los batallones de castigo. Da que pensar.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Claro por eso tu apuestas por la otan y la UE. Entidades supranacionales. *Más tonto y no naces.*



Y tú no eres mas tontorron porque el dia no tiene mas horas...GILIPOLLAS de mierda.....


----------



## ferrys (16 Mar 2022)

gester dijo:


> Cuándo abren la bolsa de Moscú?



¿Las bolsas?. Lo primero que deberían hacer los países dignos es bombardearlas. Por aquí gilipollas hablando de soberanías cuando por ejemplo el IBEX, el 60% está en manos extranjeras. Que se llaman Vanguard y Blackrock. ¿Que soberanía puede tener un país con esos datos?.
¿Quieres bolsas? Inditex que las faldas no son un problema estratégico, hasta Ferrovial o Telefónica si me apuras.
Pero Iberdrola o Repsol en un IBEX es una locura. Ningún país puede ser soberano así. Lo entienden hasta los de parbulitos.


----------



## kerowsky1972 (16 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> ¿Pero que ha hecho Zelensky para merecer eso?



No les vale un !animo


ussser dijo:


> Llevo 40 minutos, justo en ese momento se pegan unas buenas risas.
> 
> Gracias.



Sería de agradecer un resumen, gracias


----------



## Marchamaliano (16 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y tú no eres mas tontorron porque el dia no tiene mas horas...GILIPOLLAS de mierda.....



Anda tonto que no tienes ni argumentos. Vete a comerte las campurrianas hechas con el gas de putin. TONTO.


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

Este nos lee..  

*Lavrov anunció la "moronización" de los ucranianos por parte de Occidente*









Лавров заявил о «дебилизации» украинцев Западом


Запад стал «дебилизировать» украинский народ и настраивать его против русских, считает глава МИД России Сергей Лавров.




www.rubaltic.ru


----------



## arriondas (16 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Claro, claro...ninguna venía de rusia.



Materias primas y componentes que vienen en muchos casos de Rusia. Europa no se pega un tiro en el pie, está metiéndose el cañón de la pistola en la boca...


----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)

¿Polonia no era de los malos xenófobos de ultra derecha?


----------



## mazuste (16 Mar 2022)

*"Por mucho que EEUU intente fanfarronear a la opinión pública o amenazar con posibles sanciones [a China], *
_*no tendrá ningún impacto en los intereses centrales de China", dijo Lü, señalando que si la reunificación debe*_
* hacerse por la fuerza dada la escalada de la situación, China la concretará sin dudarlo.,," *
https://www.globaltimes.cn/page/202203/1254976.shtml


----------



## Alcosani (16 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> El Gobierno cancela la concesión de la 'golden visa' a los ciudadanos rusos
> 
> 
> No habrá más permisos de residencia para los ciudadanos rusos que hagan grandes inversiones en España. Al menos, no por el momento. El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, José Manuel Albares, dio la orden interna de suspender la concesión de los llamados 'golden visa' hace unos días, según confirman...
> ...



Este gobierno que tenemos está lleno de imbéciles, es una genial idea espantar a quien quiere traer aquí su dinero y gastarlo, ¿Acaso no piensan que esto acabará en algún momento? No veo la lógica de seguir imponiendo sanciones a los rusos, sobre todo cuando no va a surtir ningún efecto en relación a la guerra


----------



## vladimirovich (16 Mar 2022)

Rusia no aguanta 3 meses mas, al final me parece que Putin va a tener que entregar la region rusa del Kuban, que es reclamada por algunos ultras ucranianos para poder salir de alli.

Crimea, el Donbass y el Kuban a Ucrania + desnuclearizacion de Rusia supervisada por Ucrania, Zelensky no debe aceptar menos que esos minimos.


----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Anda tonto que no tienes ni argumentos. Vete a comerte las campurrianas hechas con el gas de putin. TONTO.



Que te vayas a la puta mierda......rata de cloaca....chupapollas.


----------



## gester (16 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> ¿Las bolsas?. Lo primero que deberían hacer los países dignos es bombardearlas. Por aquí gilipollas hablando de soberanías cuando por ejemplo el IBEX, el 60% está en manos extranjeras. Que se llaman Vanguard y Blackrock. ¿Que soberanía puede tener un país con esos datos?.
> ¿Quieres bolsas? Inditex que las faldas no son un problema estratégico, hasta Ferrovial o Telefónica si me apuras.
> Pero Iberdrola o Repsol en un IBEX es una locura. Ningún país puede ser soberano así. Lo entienden hasta los de parbulitos.



Tranqui, que yo solo he preguntado cuando abría. 

Estáis a la que salta.


----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)

Por desgracia, parece que estamos al comienzo de una guerra de consecuencias imprevisibles! Ojala me equivoque....


----------



## computer_malfuction (16 Mar 2022)

Ataque de Rusia, en directo | Varios barcos rusos bombardean Odesa, la joya del mar Negro


Ucrania acusa a soldados rusos de tomar rehenes en un hospital de Mariúpol. Ucrania cifra en más de 13.800 los militares rusos muertos en combate




www.elnortedecastilla.es





13:08El jefe de la Inteligencia rusa, Sergei Narishkin, ha alertado este miércoles de que el futuro del país se decidirá en los próximos días y ha asegurado que se trata de una cuestión de "soberanía", principalmente.


----------



## crocodile (16 Mar 2022)

Alcosani dijo:


> Este gobierno que tenemos está lleno de imbéciles, es una genial idea espantar a quien quiere traer aquí su dinero y gastarlo, ¿Acaso no piensan que esto acabará en algún momento? No veo la lógica de seguir imponiendo sanciones a los rusos, sobre todo cuando no va a surtir ningún efecto en relación a la guerra



España es otro esclavo más de USA y obedece como todos los europeos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Mar 2022)

El zoco bursatil va a terminar en manos de fumanchu, ni cotiza
Y los oligarcas se seguiran meando en la boca de los muhh rusoh, muhhh patriotas y muhh reclutas desde sus yates en bangok
Ellos tendran don perignon y el resto meados desde el kremlin
Y vosotros sangre en la boca y una saca de rublos que cada vez vale menos.



ferrys dijo:


> ¿Las bolsas?. Lo primero que deberían hacer los países dignos es bombardearlas. Por aquí gilipollas hablando de soberanías cuando por ejemplo el IBEX, el 60% está en manos extranjeras. Que se llaman Vanguard y Blackrock. ¿Que soberanía puede tener un país con esos datos?.
> ¿Quieres bolsas? Inditex que las faldas no son un problema estratégico, hasta Ferrovial o Telefónica si me apuras.
> Pero Iberdrola o Repsol en un IBEX es una locura. Ningún país puede ser soberano así. Lo entienden hasta los de parbulitos.


----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## pemebe (16 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Artículo de ABC.
> Se ve que les dan los guiones y ya todos repiten como loros
> 
> 
> ...



*DATO mata RELATO*.

Os proporciono datos Españoles (sobre importaciones/exportaciones rusas).









Rusia - Importaciones de Mercancías 2021


En 2021 las importaciones en Rusia crecieron un 22,48%26,83% respecto al año anterior. Las compras al exterior representan el 17,1% de su PIB, por lo que se encuentra en el puesto 27, de 192 países, del ranking de importaciones respecto al PIB, ordenado de menor a mayor porcentaje.




datosmacro.expansion.com












Rusia - Exportaciónes de Mercancías 2021


En 2021 las exportaciones en Rusia crecieron un 43,11%48,19% respecto al año anterior. Las ventas al exterior representan el 27,8% de su PIB, por lo que se encuentra en el puesto 82 de 191 países del ranking de exportaciones respecto al PIB.Con una cifra de 417.709,5 millones de euros 494.025...




datosmacro.expansion.com












Rusia - Balanza comercial 2021







datosmacro.expansion.com






Un pais que exporta por valor de 375.000 Millones de Euros e importa por valor de 227.000 Millones de Euros.

Que siendo un pais exportador de petroleo y gas incluso en 2020 tuvo superavit comercial de 80.500 Millones de Euros.

Con el peor superavit comercial de los ultimos 10 años (2020) generó diariamente 220 millones de euros de superavit. que en 2019 fueron 405.
¿Y no puede pagar 117 millones de dolares?

Si no paga es porque no quiere.

PD: No olvidar que más del 60% de las exportaciones son Gas y Petroleo y que solo con esos ya no tendrían deficit comercial.


----------



## Alvin Red (16 Mar 2022)

Sanchez es tonto, no ve que hay un cambio de paradigma mundial a ojos vista y en lugar de mirar para España y tontear con unos y otros se mete de lleno en el bando perdedor.

Pero, por desgracia, ya tenemos experiencia Aznar, Zapatero y un largo etc., por no hablar de los Pujolines en Cat.


----------



## Argentium (16 Mar 2022)

*Rusia declara que el pago del cupón de los eurobonos podría no llegar a los tenedores.*
13:18 || 16/03/2022


----------



## El Exterminador (16 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Rusia no aguanta 3 meses mas, al final me parece que Putin va a tener que entregar la region rusa del Kuban, que es reclamada por algunos ultras ucranianos para poder salir de alli.
> 
> Crimea, el Donbass y el Kuban a Ucrania + desnuclearizacion de Rusia supervisada por Ucrania, Zelensky no debe aceptar menos que esos minimos.



Esto va a conspiraciones


----------



## Cosmopolita (16 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergey Lavrov, dice que las conversaciones con Ucrania "son difíciles", que hay "esperanza de compromiso" y que algunos acuerdos con Ucrania están cerca de cerrarse



Os lo dije que se iban a sentar. Quiero mi reconocimiento.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (16 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Si que ha llegado la calima a Járkov.


----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)

Los combates cerca de Kiev tienen lugar en el mismo lugar que en 1943, cuando la ciudad fue liberada de los nazis.


----------



## Evangelion (16 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Rusia declara que el pago del cupón de los eurobonos podría no llegar a los tenedores.*
> 13:18 || 16/03/2022



Boommmmm default.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Mar 2022)

Cierto, lo demás son mentiras y cuentos turcochinos que sólo pueden seguir creyendo discapacitados mentales o psicópatas


----------



## Azrael_II (16 Mar 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> Es el que abre brecha, 700 metros por delante de la columna. Hay que tenerlos muy gordos.
> 
> Esa labor, antes, la desempeñaban los batallones de castigo. Da que pensar.



A qué te refieres?


----------



## arriondas (16 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *DATO mata RELATO*.
> 
> Os proporciono datos Españoles (sobre importaciones/exportaciones rusas).
> 
> ...



Estamos hablando de un país al que le entra dinero en grandes cantidades todos los días, gracias a las materias primas. Riqueza REAL, no numeritos en la pantalla de un ordenador.


----------



## Erwin (16 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Ahora si que Vladimir se rinde.
> Por cierto ¿no le importa hacer el ridículo hilo tras hilo?. Obviamente no.



Nos puedes pasar el número de tu camello? en mi caso es para un amigo.


----------



## Kreonte (16 Mar 2022)

De 1 euro 144 rublos a 1 euro 119 rublos. No sé, Rick, no parece q se vayan a la mierda.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (16 Mar 2022)

Michael A. Horowitz (@michaelh992) twitteó: El ejército ruso afirma haber frustrado una ofensiva ucraniana contra la central hidroeléctrica de Kakhovka (¿uno de los contraataques de Ucrania?).

El hecho de que apenas hayan llegado a la central hidroeléctrica (tomada el primer día de la invasión rusa) sería significativo


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (16 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *"Por mucho que EEUU intente fanfarronear a la opinión pública o amenazar con posibles sanciones [a China], *
> _*no tendrá ningún impacto en los intereses centrales de China", dijo Lü, señalando que si la reunificación debe*_
> * hacerse por la fuerza dada la escalada de la situación, China la concretará sin dudarlo.,," *
> https://www.globaltimes.cn/page/202203/1254976.shtml



Definitivamente, buscan una gran guerra. Ahora están tocándole los cojones a China. Primero, repiten de nuevo los chinos que es mentira lo de que Rusia les ha pedido ayuda. Luego, parece que USA da a entender que Taiwan no la consideran China. Con 2 cojones. ¿Y qué dicen los chinos entonces? Que si tienen que entrar ahí arrasando por la fuerza lo hacen. Y todo en la misma reunión.

¿Pero esta panda de hijoputas de qué van? Eso ya sería el remate definitivo al mundo. Por lo menos, en Europa no tendríamos ni para construir ni un patinete eléctrico.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (16 Mar 2022)

Venga, soltad la pasta europeos!

La UE compra hoy un 33% más de gas ruso que en la semana previa a la invasión de Ucrania


----------



## eltonelero (16 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> ¿Polonia no era de los malos xenófobos de ultra derecha?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 985847
> Ver archivo adjunto 985848
> Ver archivo adjunto 985849



Polonia mala se acabó como se acabó el cobi


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zepequenhô (16 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los combates cerca de Kiev tienen lugar en el mismo lugar que en 1943, cuando la ciudad fue liberada de los nazis.



La historia se repite.


----------



## Jotagb (16 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Sanchez es tonto, no ve que hay un cambio de paradigma mundial a ojos vista y en lugar de mirar para España y tontear con unos y otros se mete de lleno en el bando perdedor.
> 
> Pero, por desgracia, ya tenemos experiencia Aznar, Zapatero y un largo etc., por no hablar de los Pujolines en Cat.



Ese monigote llamado Sánchez lo colocaron las élites para tener un títere que haga lo que ellos quieran que haga.
Acado no sabes cómo llego al poder con la moción de censura ya que no consiguió ni quitarle la presidencia en las urnas al malvado Rajoy y con el primero que se reunió fue con su jefe Soros.
Algunos tenéis la memoria muy corta


----------



## Dylan Leary (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## mazuste (16 Mar 2022)

"Polonia ha pedido una "misión de paz" de la OTAN para apoyar a Ucrania en su guerra contra Rusia"
*"Esta misión no puede ser una misión desarmada", citó la agencia de noticias PAP al viceprimer ministro polaco
Jaroslaw Kaczynski, que viajó el martes a Kiev con los jefes de gobierno de Polonia, Eslovenia y la República Checa. 
"Debe intentar prestar ayuda humanitaria y pacífica en Ucrania".*



Pues este podría ser, exactamente, el objetivo del paripé de la escenificada "visita" de los ministros de marras
a Ucrania. Ahora, toca esperar que EE.UU. empiece a corear la petición de "fuerzas de paz de la OTAN". 
Por supuesto, ya sabemos no existen "fuerzas de paz de la OTAN". Pero con un juego de manos psicológico
mediático de masas para convencer a su peña de EE.UU. y de la UE de que la "crisis humanitaria" requiere 
tal vaina pues lograrán el "consentimiento". Eso si: mediaticamente.


----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Mar 2022)

*BURBUJA*

Se llama así, porque en contra viento y marea y el consenso generalizado , se sostenía que lo de los pisos era una enorme estafa piramidal nunca vista en la historia.

¡ compra, compra que los pisos nunca bajan , es la mejor inversión! Decían los sicarios criminales por las teles y repetían como abducidos los mismos anormales que ahora se vacunan y se rasgan las vestiduras con la guerra civil rusa.

El día que mi hermano iba a firmar su hipoteca de 300.000 euros a pesar de toda mi presión durante semanas para que no lo hiciese, se me ocurrió la frase que le salvó la vida :


“ pregunta al del banco cuantos pisos se ha comprado “
En la fecha todavía no sabíamos que la estafa no iba dirigida a los individuos puesto que al fin y al cabo aunque dejasen de pagar y le quitasen el piso “ y siguiesen debiendo la deuda “ a la cárcel no iban a ir . Millones de inmigrantes analfabetos y españoles atrofiados, movidos por la codicia y porque alguien le había dicho que fulanito se había hecho rico en dos años, firmaron su hipoteca .

En ese justo momento que plasmaron su firma crearon sin saberlo 300.000 euros de dinero fiduciario, dinero inventado que ellos no iban a pagar y cuya deuda pasaría al erario público.

Costó 200.000 millones de euros, que no habrían salido del endeudamiento de todos los españoles, si Zapatero no hubiese creado por orden de sus amos la ley de garantía de depósitos que lo que realmente significa es que el estado español se hace avalista de las tramas bancarias , que para eso lo llegó montado en los trenes de Atocha.

ESPAÑA es un país ocupado. No dispone de su soberanía y los políticos son simples títeres o brokers según su poder ejecutivo .

Como colonia que es , no se extraen recursos minerales que no los tiene , ni petróleo sino que se endeuda una vez tras otra a través de diferentes tramas con la finalidad de saquear el dinero de los elevados impuestos o lo que es lo mismo, la esclavitud de su gente.

A los mismos bolsillos que fueron a parar el rescate bancario, irá el terrible endeudamiento por el coronavirus que como dijo Sánchez tendrán que pagar incluso generaciones futuras y ahora el de la guerra. No es casualidad que los mismos fondos de inversión dueños de las farmacéuticas sean los fabricantes de armas .


----------



## paconan (16 Mar 2022)

No creo que sean maniobras

#Putin moviendo todas sus #Causcasus tropas hacia #Ukraine


----------



## Marchamaliano (16 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> ¿Polonia no era de los malos xenófobos de ultra derecha?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 985847
> Ver archivo adjunto 985848
> Ver archivo adjunto 985849



Según tus coleguitas de la UE si. 

Hay una región que se llama Galitza que son practicamente polacos en Ucrania. Te voy a dar otra pista, divisón SS Galitza.

Pero que más da, si tu eres un mono de los mass media.


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> A nadie le interesa y es el meollo de la cuestión. Usa tiene una deuda bestial. Gastan como que no hay mañana. Ningún otro país puede hacer lo mismo. Y lo puede hacer por que después de la II guerra se decidió que el dólar era la nueva moneda refugio.
> Hasta ahora. Congelan los fondos del Banco de Rusia por un conflicto en ¿Ucrania?. La seguridad para chinos, indios, iraníes, etc, etc, es acojonante. ¿Quien va a querer utilizar el dólar?. Pero esto es de cajón.
> Y los medios aplaudiendo por que a los magnates rusos se les confisquen los yates y los bienes. Una idea cojonuda. Seguro que todos los magnates del mundo están pensando invertir en la Premier en estos momentos.
> De locos.



hay una pagina que ves online la deuda usa y los pelos como escarpias créeme


----------



## Marchamaliano (16 Mar 2022)

Uno que pasaba... dijo:


> Definitivamente, buscan una gran guerra. Ahora están tocándole los cojones a China. Primero, repiten de nuevo los chinos que es mentira lo de que Rusia les ha pedido ayuda. Luego, parece que USA da a entender que Taiwan no la consideran China. Con 2 cojones. ¿Y qué dicen los chinos entonces? Que si tienen que entrar ahí arrasando por la fuerza lo hacen. Y todo en la misma reunión.
> 
> ¿Pero esta panda de hijoputas de qué van? Eso ya sería el remate definitivo al mundo. Por lo menos, en Europa no tendríamos ni para construir ni un patinete eléctrico.



Estos hijos de puta están quebrados y van a llevarnos por delante porque ellos son la nación elegida. Unos prepotentes, hijos de puta y asesinos.


----------



## piru (16 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> La 25.a Brigada Aerotransportada de Ucrania destruyó un tanque ruso en la región #Kharkiv



Ya lo han puesto, el tanque es ukra y le disparan desde la derecha. Una mina no hace eso.


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

Columna de blindados ucros destruidos a las afueras de Jarkov.





Enlace al vídeo: t.me/intelslava/22505


----------



## ProfeInsti (16 Mar 2022)

* Dentro de poco tiempo habrá acuerdo de Paz.
* Zelenski reconoce que No entraran en la OTAN.
* Cumbre de la OTAN de Presidentes, en Bruselas el 24 Marzo.
* Barcos rusos bombardean la costa en la región de Odesa.
* Todos los frentes de guerra están totalmente estancados.
* La guerra beneficia al PSOE y Vox y perjudica a Podemos.


----------



## piru (16 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>



Dónde está ese desierto?


----------



## Michael_Knight (16 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Te lo explico, guapa, son fakes que crean las putinas para que después esas mismas putinas publiquen diciendo que han cazado un fake y que parezca así que cualquier cosa mala que se publique contra los rusos es también fake. Es decir, todo se lo guisan y se lo comen las putinas.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (16 Mar 2022)

Vale
Existen en Hollywood, lo veremos en Netflix en unos meses.

Donde una " comandanta," después de ser violada y toda su familia asesinada por los malvados rusos.

Dirige una ofensiva que le lleva a las puertas del kremlin, donde se infiltra hasta el despacho de Putin y....

Pónganle ustedes el final....


----------



## arriondas (16 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Las fuentes son dudosas, pero ahí lo dejo


----------



## crocodile (16 Mar 2022)

Según EFE, Lavrov ha dicho que está cerca de llegar a un acuerdo con Ucrania sobre "seguridad".

According to EFE, Lavrov has said that he is close to reaching an agreement with Ukraine on "security".


----------



## Marchamaliano (16 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Estos hijos de puta están quebrados y van a llevarnos por delante porque ellos son la nación elegida. Unos prepotentes, hijos de puta y asesinos.



Y añado, Trump y el negrito tenían su carisma, podían mover cositas...pero la momia es sólo un monigote en manos de enfermos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El dron marca y la artillería destruye este depósito de municiones y armas ucro.
> Alguien sabe como enlazar videos desde el Telegram?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 985752
> ...



Yo lo he conseguido.

Pero desde casa, ahora no puedo.

1o crea cuenta en Twitter
2o Abre el vídeo que quieras en Telegram.
3o Parte inferior derecha del video en telegram tienes unos puntos, abres ahí y descargas video en ordenador.
4o sube el vídeo a Twitter, copia enlace y pega en burbuja


----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Según tus coleguitas de la UE si.
> 
> Hay una región que se llama Galitza que son practicamente polacos en Ucrania. Te voy a dar otra pista, divisón SS Galitza.
> 
> Pero que más da, *si tu eres un mono de los mass media.*




Yo creo que no eres aún consciente de que eres un hijodelagrandísimaputa…….rata inmunda...


----------



## Lma0Zedong (16 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Si todavía no sabe lo que es la LPR, DBR y las fuerzas rusas estás perdiendo el tiempo en este hilo.



Las fuerzas que salen en esa imágen usando artillería de campo no son de LPR o DPR...


----------



## mazuste (16 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Sanchez es tonto, no ve que hay un cambio de paradigma mundial a ojos vista y en lugar de mirar para España y tontear con unos y otros se mete de lleno en el bando perdedor.
> 
> Pero, por desgracia, ya tenemos experiencia Aznar, Zapatero y un largo etc., por no hablar de los Pujolines en Cat.



Que se sepa, desde la agresión a Yugoslavia, el Sanchez ha estado a las faldas de Soros.
Es tipo para encargos, no para destinos.


----------



## Marchamaliano (16 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Yo creo que no eres aún consciente de que eres un hijodelagrandísimaputa…….rata inmunda...



Anda rata vete a comerle la polla al Abascal. Que solo eres un patriotero de mierda. Ni me vuelvas a mencionar, basura.


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

La situación operativa en la región de Mariupol: el cerco se está reduciendo cada vez más, la bolsa pronto se dividirá en dos.


----------



## Jotagb (16 Mar 2022)

BMW y Volkswagen están suspendiendo fábricas en toda Europa debido a la escasez de piezas importadas desde Ucrania según el Financial Times


----------



## mazuste (16 Mar 2022)

Uno que pasaba... dijo:


> _Definitivamente, buscan una gran guerra. Ahora están tocándole los cojones a China. Primero, repiten de nuevo los chinos que es mentira lo de que Rusia les ha pedido ayuda. Luego, parece que USA da a entender que Taiwan no la consideran China. Con 2 cojones. ¿Y qué dicen los chinos entonces? Que si tienen que entrar ahí arrasando por la fuerza lo hacen. Y todo en la misma reunión._
> 
> _¿Pero esta panda de hijoputas de qué van? Eso ya sería el remate definitivo al mundo. Por lo menos, en Europa no tendríamos ni para construir ni un patinete eléctrico._



Capitalismo en estado terminal: guerra que te crió... No sería la primera vez. Ni la segunda...


----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Anda rata vete a comerle la polla al Abascal. Que solo eres un patriotero de mierda. Ni me vuelvas a mencionar, basura.




Uyyy qie miedo........Vamos asno,no rebuznes y tira de la noria,que si no no hay alfalfa hoy,,,,HDLGP-------


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Yo lo he conseguido.
> 
> Pero desde casa, ahora no puedo.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, pero se te ocurre alguna forma de hacerlo sin twitter? Aunque sea solo una idea. 
Es cuestión de principios no usar eso


----------



## Albion (16 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


>



Cómo han cambiado las cosas. En esa guerra teníamos la versión de los dos bandos y en ningún momento se censuró a artistas iraquíes o se les dijo a sus estudiantes que volvieran a Iraq "por su propia seguridad". Ahora solo podemos ver Antonia3 y desde la Universidad de Valencia se "recomienda" a los estudiantes rusos que se vayan a su país.


----------



## NoRTH (16 Mar 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> BMW y Volkswagen están suspendiendo fábricas en toda Europa debido a la escasez de piezas importadas desde Ucrania según el Financial Times



que se jodan 

vaya oxtia sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que este año era el lanzamiento en masa de sus gamas electricas


----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Muchas gracias, pero se te ocurre alguna forma de hacerlo sin twitter? Aunque sea solo una idea.
> Es cuestión de principios no usar eso



Yo no sé, calopez no facilita el tema.


----------



## Teuro (16 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Rusia esta buscando el modo de rendirse y que parezca un empate honroso.
> 
> El problema es que Zelenski aunque quiera aceptarles la rendicion se encuentra con que los anglos no quieren, tienen al ejercito ruso desangrandose y haciendo el ridiculo en Ucrania y lo quieren asi durante meses hasta su debacle final, y de ahi a la conquista de Moscu con algun Jodorovski o Navalni o quien sea..
> 
> ...



Estoy seguro que hay informes y planes "ocultos" en China para invadir Siberia, por si fuera necesario.


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

señores esta tarde lluvia de sangre................................................en los lugares con calima donde llueva la lluvia será roja


----------



## willbeend (16 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Los medios de propaganda de mierda nos dicen que los rusos son unos chapuzas, pero da la casualidad de que han tirado 4 misiles de crucero desde al menos 300km y han dado en el blanco sin que nadie los parara.
> Los auténticos militares del nido de bastardos que es la otan han tomado nota del asunto y saben que no es baladí.



En 2.015 lanzaron una par de docenas Kalibr desde el mar Caspio que acertaron sus blancos en territorio sirio... pasaron por Iran e Iraq para llegar a Siria, volando a 50 metros de altura.

USA tomo nota y saco sus portaviones a un radio de 3.000 Km del Caspio.


----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)

Me parece bien pero un Tribunal Internacional es quien debe Juzgarlo y Condenarlo por Crimenes de Guerra... 

El hijoPutin el Nuevo Hitler


----------



## chemarin (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *BMW y Volkswagen suspenden fabricación en Europa debido a la escasez de piezas importadas desde Ucrania, escribe el Financial Times.*



No creo que tenga nada que ver con las sanciones.  
Pobre Europa, unos dirigentes corruptos y una población estúpida que los apoya. Esto es acojonante, resulta que (entre otros países) Marruecos e Israel no van a seguir la política de sanciones occidentales, y se trata de países amigos de EEUU, pero que claramente valoran su soberanía y bienestar bastante más que nosotros.


----------



## Teuro (16 Mar 2022)

Hay quien dice que la guerra es otra forma de hacer política. En este caso lo que quiere EEUU es el cadáver político de Putin, de ahí que busquen elevar la factura rusa hasta el máximo nivel posible. La recomposición de las relaciones comerciales y políticas van a pasar necesariamente por la retirada de Putin.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## vladimirovich (16 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> No creo que sean maniobras
> 
> #Putin moviendo todas sus #Causcasus tropas hacia #Ukraine



Las ultimas reservas.

A partir de ahi ya solo le queda coger a los quintos de 17-19 años y mandarlos a Ucrania.


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (16 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Dónde está ese desierto?



Mirando en Google Maps, creo que sí es el aeropuerto de Jerson, aunque con los colores mucho más claros. De hecho, se me hace raro cómo están algunos elementos en la foto (no sólo de posición, sino de tamaño). Algunos helicópteros parecen sólo sombras, otros parecen copy&paste, otros parece que tuvieran la sombra hacia un lado distinto al resto de elementos de la foto... Yo, por si acaso, todas estas cosas con pinzas.


----------



## circodelia2 (16 Mar 2022)

A los judios no les debe hacer mucha gracia que entre las fuerzas ucranianas hayan elementos nazis de estética pura fascista y supremacista entre sus efectivos. 
....


----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## chemarin (16 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> El Papa va a consagrar Rusia como le dijo la virgen de Fátima.
> 
> Qué traman estos satánicos?



No lo hará, alguien abrió un hilo donde se explicaba que hace años el mismo Putin lo solicitó en el Vaticano, justamente el actual Papa (que entonces no lo era) fue uno de los participantes en la reunión y se lo denegaron a Putin.

Me he quedado con la duda de saber qué significa eso de consagrar a la Virgen de Fátima a Rusia, y sobre todo, cuáles son las implicaciones, quizás eso explicaría mejor por qué no la quieren consagrar los vaticanistas.


----------



## arriondas (16 Mar 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Cómo han cambiado las cosas. En esa guerra teníamos la versión de los dos bandos y en ningún momento se censuró a artistas iraquíes o se les dijo a sus estudiantes que volvieran a Iraq "por su propia seguridad". Ahora solo podemos ver Antonia3 y desde la Universidad de Valencia se "recomienda" a los estudiantes rusos que se vayan a su país.



Lo más parecido a la situación actual fue la brutal estigmatización de Serbia en los años 90. Incluso algún periodista llegó a soltar que si los serbios llevaban el genocidio en la sangre...

Es curioso... dos pueblos eslavos, ortodoxos, orgullosos y voluntariosos. Y por supuesto europeos.


----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)

Ésto se quedará en aguas de borrajas, ....Europa no lo permitirá, sería entrar de pleno en la guerra y el peligro de una guerra nuclear.


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Vale
> Existen en Hollywood, lo veremos en Netflix en unos meses.
> 
> Donde una " comandanta," después de ser violada y toda su familia asesinada por los malvados rusos.
> ...



para eso necesita el apoyo de al fuerza de maniobra de tractores y lo sabes


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)

800 millones es lo que le paga cada día Europa a Rusia.


----------



## ferrys (16 Mar 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> que se jodan
> 
> vaya oxtia sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que este año era el lanzamiento en masa de sus gamas electricas



La bazofia eléctrica ya se da por perdida. Hacen falta los recursos de Rusia para fabricarlos en China. Con esos recursos bajo mínimos va a ser muy difícil fabricar coches eléctricos por no decir imposible. Ahora los señores globalistas de la VW, BMW, etc, tienen que decidir si les compensa seguir mamando de la teta globalista y irse al carajo o empezar a exigir cordura.


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> 800 millones es lo que le paga cada día Europa a Rusia.



Pringaos, los camarados rusos atacan a vuestro Farlopesky y encima les financiais la operación.


----------



## crocodile (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Profesor Bacterio (16 Mar 2022)

Mapa aproximado del asedio a Mariupol, si es exacto los combates se concentran en la periferia, el centro de la ciudad está en manos de los ucranianos. De todas maneras el flanco norte del cerco, pueden recibir ataques desde el norte lo cual hace que este asedio sea poco eficiente.








En otro orden de cosas la base aérea de Kehrson ha recibido un ataque con artillería pesada que ha provocado la destrucción de varios helicópteros, se puede ver varios aparatos en llamas, mientras que otros si bien no se aprecia en la imagen a buen seguro deben estar dañados. Obsérvese que hay 2 impactos muy cerca de los 3 helicópteros que están en la parte inferior izquierda de la imagen, uno de los impactos está por encima y el otro por debajo, casi en la cola del aparato, con lo cual a pesar de no haber cogido fuego esos 3 aparatos deben estar dañados por la metralla, un obús de 155 mm puede lanzar fragmentos de metralla de hasta casi un pié de longuitud.


----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)

Un tipo como Pedro Sanchez que en 2014 proponía suprimir el ministerio de Defensa y hace quince días se negaba a enviar armas a Ucrania ahora afirma que va a duplicar el presupuesto para estos fines y que España dará material ofensivo a aquel país invadido por Rusia.


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

Aparecieron en la red fotos de vehículos blindados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en áreas residenciales de Odessa. Nuestro equipo pudo identificar los lugares donde se tomaron las fotografías:

BMP-2 en la intersección de las calles Lanzherovnovskaya y Ekaterininskaya cerca del edificio de la casa de Skarzhinskay

Tanque T-64 en el monumento a Duke en Primorsky Boulevar

Tanque T-64 en Primorsky Boulevard cerca del Palacio Vorontso

Todos los puestos están ubicados en los edificios históricos de la ciudad


----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Pringaos, los camarados rusos atacan a vuestro Farlopesky y encima les financiais la operación.



Para que veas que somos solidarios chinito de MIELDA.....


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

La dirección del Regimiento Azov anunció una situación catastrófica, un cerco total y llamó a los ucranianos en otras ciudades y en todo el mundo a salir a las calles en su apoyo para presionar a las autoridades de Kiev con el fin de realizar un contraataque y cambiar el rumbo.


----------



## Teuro (16 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Ahora China, India, Arabia Saudí, Irán, Turquía, la propia Rusia, etc, lo ven claro. Si no bailan al son que toca Washington, les congelan los fondos, no les dejan usarlos; amen de imponer toda clase de sanciones, en muchos terrenos. Recurren al chantaje más vulgar, más vil. La respuesta... desdolarización. Está clarísimo, si quieren tener soberanía. Estamos viendo un cambio, que afectará a Occidente. Lo del Chelsea es un ejemplo. Ahora, los millonarios de Asia (desde el Golfo hasta China) se lo van a pensar dos veces a la hora de comprar clubes de fútbol en Inglaterra u otros países europeos.



El problema radica que en las compra-ventas de oro por parte de los bancos centrales el oro debe estar "depositado" en algún sitio para que los intercambios sean efectivos y rápidos. Esos bancos de oro están exclusivamente en EEUU y UK.


----------



## Marchamaliano (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> La dirección del Regimiento Azov anunció una situación catastrófica, un cerco total y llamó a los ucranianos en otras ciudades y en todo el mundo a salir a las calles en su apoyo para presionar a las autoridades de Kiev con el fin de realizar un contraataque y cambiar el rumbo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 985927



    Les ha entrado la canguela a los neonazis?


----------



## chemarin (16 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


>



Buena propaganda, sí señor, ya solo os falta un vídeo de Putin matando niños.


----------



## arriondas (16 Mar 2022)

En los libros de viajes y geografía del siglo XIX y principios del XX (tengo unos cuantos) se decía que los ucranianos eran algo más morenetes que los rusos y los bielorrusos. En la guía Baedeker de Rusia de 1914 se puede leer que los "pequeñorrusos" son "slender and dark"...


----------



## Marchamaliano (16 Mar 2022)

y la comida, el agua y los nervios antes.


----------



## Marchamaliano (16 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Buena propaganda, sí señor, ya solo os falta un vídeo de Putin matando niños.



El que no vamos a ver es el de Hunter y el padre sobando niños.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (16 Mar 2022)

De 8 años fortificandose.

15 días de asedio no es nada de todos modos..una persona puede aguantar 3 semanas sin comer , mientras tenga agua.


----------



## Guanotopía (16 Mar 2022)

Azov ideologist Nikolai Kravchenko 'Kruk' killed in Ukraine's Mariupol


The Russian military eliminated Nikolai Kravchenko, one of the main ideologists of Ukraine\'s Azov nationalist regiment (banned in Russia), his acquaintances and commander Andrei Biletsky said, Baza Telegram channel reports. Nikolai Kravchenko, a nationalist with the call sign \'Kruk\'...




csmtimes.com





Otras fuentes dicen que fue un accidente



En cualquier caso, este hijoputa era uno de los responsables de que estemos en esta situación.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (16 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Lo siento Zhukov pero ese presentador con ese nombre no existe. Es una Fake news
> 
> 
> Los Ucranianos no existen nazis salvo unos cuantos batallones nazis.
> ...



Existe. Vaya si existe. En la propia web del canal ucraniano aparece como uno de sus colaboradores: https://24tv.ua/ru/fahrudin-sharafmal_tag7138/

Ups, aparecía. Pero les debe joder tanto el relato victimista el que los nazis vayan asomando la patita, que lo han borrado. Lástima que el caché de Google les siga dejando con el culo al aire:


----------



## Teuro (16 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Esta guerra está demostrado la necesidad de apostar más por la soberanía y menos por el globalismo. Es un equilibrio difícil, pues el comercio global es positivo. Pero necesitamos apostar mucho más por alcanzar la soberanía en varios aspectos que son estratégicos: soberanía energética, soberanía alimentaria, soberanía industrial, etc.
> 
> Depender de que otro país nos suministre la energía que necesitamos o los alimentos que consumimos, es exponernos al chantaje.



Esta guerra ha unido al bloque occidental frente a las dictaduras o tiranías, casi que no me extrañaría que se haga una OTAN ampliada con todas ellas: OTAN U EU + Japón, Australia, Nueva Zelanda, Corea del Sur, ...


----------



## Triyuga (16 Mar 2022)

*Entrevista al filósofo Alexander Duguin: “Una ruptura de Rusia con Occidente no es una ruptura con Europa. Es una ruptura con la degeneración y el suicidio”*





Alexandra Bessarabova.- 
Aunque no tiene un puesto oficial en el gobierno ruso, es tal vez el más influyente de los asesores político y militar del presidente Vladimir Putin, al punto que muchos lo han denominado como su “Rasputín”, en alusión al místico y consejero del último zar de Rusia, Nicolás II. Se trata de Alexander Dugin, el filósofo de 60 años que defiende la vuelta de una Rusia imperial a través del eurasianismo.
Dugin es conocido por haber fundado Eurasia en 2000. Un movimiento que apoya la política exterior de Putin y que se declara enemigo acérrimo de la agenda globalista que está diezmando la moral del entero Occidente. 

*¿Qué significa la ruptura de Rusia con Occidente?*
¡La salvación! El Occidente moderno, donde triunfan los Rothschild, Soros, Schwab, Bill Gates y Zuckerberg, es el fenómeno más repugnante de la historia mundial. Este ya no es el occidente de la cultura mediterránea grecorromana, ni la Edad Media cristiana, ni siquiera el violento y controvertido siglo XX.
Este es un cementerio de desechos tóxicos de la civilización, es anti-civilización. Y cuanto más rápido y más completamente se aísle Rusia de él, más rápido volverá a sus raíces cristianas, grecorromanas, mediterráneas… a sus raíces europeas. Es decir, a raíces comunes con el occidente real. ¡Estas raíces son nuestras! Pero se quedaron en Rusia…
Sólo que ahora Eurasia está levantando la cabeza. Sólo que ahora el liberalismo en la propia Rusia está perdiendo completamente terreno bajo sus pies.

*¿Forma parte Rusia de la Europa Occidental?*
Rusia no es Europa Occidental. Rusia siguió a los griegos, Bizancio y el cristianismo oriental. Y sigue caminando de esa manera… Eso sí, con zigzags y desvíos. A veces se atasca. Pero está llegando.
Rusia se levantó para defender los valores de la Tradición frente al mundo moderno. Esta es la mismísima “rebelión contra el mundo moderno”. ¿No lo reconoció?

*Dice usted que tanto Europa como Estados Unidos solo pueden salvarse con un rechazo explícito del globalismo. ¿Podría ser más explícito?*
Europa necesita romper con Occidente, e incluso EE. UU. necesita seguir a quienes rechazan el globalismo. Y entonces todos entenderán cuál es el significado de la guerra moderna en Ucrania.
Muchos en Ucrania entendieron esto antes. Pero la terrible y frenética propaganda “liberal-nazi” no dejó títere con cabeza en la mente de los ucranianos. Ellos entrarán en razón y lucharán junto con nosotros por el Reino de la Luz, por las tradiciones y la verdadera identidad cristiana europea. Los ucranianos son nuestros hermanos. Lo fueron, lo son y lo serán.
Una ruptura con Occidente no es una ruptura con Europa. Es una ruptura con la muerte, la degeneración y el suicidio. Esta es la clave para la recuperación. Y la propia Europa, los pueblos de Europa, deberían seguir nuestro ejemplo: derrocar a la junta globalista antipopular. Y construir una verdadera Casa Europea, un Palacio Europeo, una Catedral Europea.









Entrevista al filósofo Alexander Duguin: "Una ruptura de Rusia con Occidente no es una ruptura con Europa. Es una ruptura con la degeneración y el suicidio"







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## Marchamaliano (16 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Esta guerra ha unido al bloque occidental frente a las dictaduras o tiranías, casi que no me extrañaría que se haga una OTAN ampliada con todas ellas: OTAN U EU + Japón, Australia, Nueva Zelanda, Corea del Sur, ...



Ah pero no estaba ya ese bloque ya montado? De verdad te crees lo que dices?


----------



## DonCrisis (16 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *BURBUJA*
> 
> Se llama así, porque en contra viento y marea y el consenso generalizado , se sostenía que lo de los pisos era una enorme estafa piramidal nunca vista en la historia.
> 
> ...



El fondo de garantía de depósitos se creó en 1977


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

La situación en Mariupol a las 16.00 hora local del 16 de marzo de 2022

▪Según fuentes locales, unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas y el NM de la RPD avanzan por la costa occidental de Mariupol hacia el centro de la ciudad. Los residentes vieron vehículos blindados de las Fuerzas Aliadas en las calles de los distritos 17, 20 y 23. Se ha establecido un punto fuerte cerca del edificio de la Academia de Policía en Builders Avenue.

▪ En la zona de Azovstal, donde ayer las unidades rusas irrumpieron desde el noreste continúan duros enfrentamientos.

#mapa #Mariupol #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## tomcat ii (16 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Rusia declara que el pago del cupón de los eurobonos podría no llegar a los tenedores.*
> 13:18 || 16/03/2022



Qué tontería es esta, ahora pago, ahora no pago, ahora pago en rublos, ahora en billetes del monopoly. Es muy fácil, no se hacen declaraciones de este tipo, se paga o no se paga, el acreedor ya ve si le llega el dinero o no llega.


----------



## capitán almeida (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> La dirección del Regimiento Azov anunció una situación catastrófica, un cerco total y llamó a los ucranianos en otras ciudades y en todo el mundo a salir a las calles en su apoyo para presionar a las autoridades de Kiev con el fin de realizar un contraataque y cambiar el rumbo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 985927



y llorar y llorar...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Mar 2022)

hajajaja......

entiendo que el khanato quiere que sobrevivan algunas chatarras para mantener la estabilidad imperial interna; el 25% de la fuerza de invasion seguramente haya sido puesta fuera de combate; lo relativo a los 5 generales de brigada

tic tac



paconan dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergey Lavrov, dice que las conversaciones con Ucrania "son difíciles", que hay "esperanza de compromiso" y que algunos acuerdos con Ucrania están cerca de cerrarse


----------



## Bishop (16 Mar 2022)

Bufff... que no le pase nada al pollo este como lo agarren... bien merecido lo va a tener. Hay que ser hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## midelburgo (16 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Esta guerra ha unido al bloque occidental frente a las dictaduras o tiranías, casi que no me extrañaría que se haga una OTAN ampliada con todas ellas: OTAN U EU + Japón, Australia, Nueva Zelanda, Corea del Sur, ...



Hasta China ha declarado que Australia es una tirania. Y no hablemos de Canada. Y con el tongazo a Trump descartamos USA. En la UE yo no he votado por el puesto de Van der Layen.
Habra que hablar de tiranias disfrazadas de democracias y tiranias sin disimulo.


----------



## arriondas (16 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El problema radica que en las compra-ventas de oro por parte de los bancos centrales el oro debe estar "depositado" en algún sitio para que los intercambios sean efectivos y rápidos. Esos bancos de oro están exclusivamente en EEUU y UK.



Pues recurrirán a otras soluciones.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (16 Mar 2022)

Este T-90 que han capturado ayer u hoy los ucranianos debe de ser parte de "la moralla":


----------



## IgFarben (16 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Esta guerra ha unido al bloque occidental frente a las dictaduras o tiranías, casi que no me extrañaría que se haga una OTAN ampliada con todas ellas: OTAN U EU + Japón, Australia, Nueva Zelanda, Corea del Sur, ...



Las alianzas defensivas son algo muy serio, y en Asia es mucho mas complicado que en Europa. Corea o Japón depende infinitamente mas de China que cualquier pais europeo de Rusia. Y por ejemplo, ni Japón ni Corea quieren ir a la guerra con China por Taiwán. Hasta ahora el eje anglo ha estado buscando primos que pongan la carne de cañón en caso de confrontación con China por Taiwán: preguntaron a India, a Vietnam, a Japón, a Cora, y todos dijeron lo mismo.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (16 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Buena propaganda, sí señor, ya solo os falta un vídeo de Putin matando niños.



Sarajevo 2.0.

Esa false flag les funcionó muy bien a los OTANicos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (16 Mar 2022)

Hoy, las fuerzas rusas han disparado y matado a 10 personas que hacían cola para comprar pan en Chernihiv. Hay que poner fin a estos horribles ataques. Estamos estudiando todas las opciones disponibles para garantizar la rendición de cuentas por cualquier crimen atroz en Ucrania.


----------



## Irene Adler (16 Mar 2022)

El tema del adoctrinamiento televisivo de nuestros queridos, rigurosos y objetivos medios empieza a volverse en su contra…

Mi señora madre, fiel creyente habitual de lo que dice la caja tonta acaba de soltar lo siguiente dirigiéndose a la tele: 

“que pesados con el Putin por aquí y el Putin por allá, hace dos meses eran amigos y ahora es el demonio?y qué pasa? Que a los otros no los criticáis? Porque seguro que están haciendo las mismas tropelías o peores, nos tomáis por gilipollas? Me está cayendo el “cieliski” ese como el culo ya…so inútil! que te están matando a la gente y no te bajas del burro, ríndete ya desgraciado! Y deja que la gente pueda volver a vivir tranquila 


Hacendada me hallo 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Dylan Leary (16 Mar 2022)

Adoctrinando en las escuelas como los lazis en Cataluña


----------



## IgFarben (16 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Este T-90 que han capturado ayer u hoy los ucranianos debe de ser parte de "la moralla":
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 985934



Yo diria que es un T-72B , tampoco es morralla.


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

Situación en la dirección Donetsk-Lugansk a las 16.00 horas (local) del 16 de marzo de 2022

▪ Unidades de la NM de la LPR se han hecho fuertes en las afueras de Severodonetsk estando rodeado por tres lados.

▪Continúan los combates en la zona de Popasna, Vuhledar, Marinka y Avdiivka.

▪ Unidades rusas intentan avanzar al sur de Izyum. La parte norte de la ciudad está controlada por las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, la parte sur todavía está ocupada por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
#Donetsk #mapa #Lugansk #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar con @zola_of_renovation


----------



## crocodile (16 Mar 2022)

Mariúpol:

Cuanto más se internan en la ciudad los grupos de asalto del ejército de la RPD y las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, más a menudo salen las llamadas histéricas de los nazis acorralados para salvarlos. O necesitan un ataque de desbloqueo, o un ataque por la retaguardia contra las tropas rusas, ahora piden salir a la calle en apoyo de los nazis ucranianos que han tomado como rehenes a toda una ciudad de civiles y se esconden detrás de ellos. La publicación de estos videos y su frecuencia indican claramente que se acerca el fin del nazismo en Mariupol.

Desde un punto de vista militar, el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania razonó lógicamente que no tenía sentido sacrificar las pocas reservas restantes para un ataque suicida contra Mariupol, por lo que la tarea de los nazis que permanecían en el caldero era retrasar la resistencia. tanto como sea posible y morir en sus ruinas para atar parte de las fuerzas de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF y el ejército de la RPD frente a la costa del Mar de Azov y ganar unos días más.


----------



## arriondas (16 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Hoy, las fuerzas rusas han disparado y matado a 10 personas que hacían cola para comprar pan en Chernihiv. Hay que poner fin a estos horribles ataques. Estamos estudiando todas las opciones disponibles para garantizar la rendición de cuentas por cualquier crimen atroz en Ucrania.



¿Otra matanza de la cola del pan? No me lo puedo creer... Reciclando su propia propaganda...


----------



## zapatitos (16 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> mas cabreo existencial también




Ná, la gente ya se va acostumbrando a tener una mierda de vida pero ser muy feliz. Depresivos, hartos de pirulas, paranoicos, psicóticos pero muy felices.

Parece mentira que diga yo esto viniendo como vengo de probablemente uno de los peores barrios de este pais en la década de los 80 pero la salud y el nivel de vida mental que teníamos allí era un lujo comparado con el que tiene ahora la gente.

En ese barrio nunca me sentí rodeado de mongolos, dementes y retrasados mentales, solo de gente que cada uno como podía vivía sus propias circunstancias. Ahora en cambio si me siento completamente rodeado de mongolos, dementes y retrasados mentales. Y es triste porque tienen bastantes más posibilidades y más información si quisieran para no serlo que la que teníamos nosotros en esos barrios marginales ochenteros. 

La gente se tragó el covid a paletada llena y ahora se está tragando esto de la guerra de Ucrania sin pensar demasiado en que los están tomando el pelo.

Así es la vida.

Saludos.


----------



## Nicors (16 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Les ha entrado la canguela a los neonazis?



La columna a Kiev ¿para cuando?


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

*Rusia registra casos en los que militantes ucranianos hacen pasar sus crímenes por acciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas - ministro de Exteriores de Rusia, Sergei Lavrov.*


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Marchamaliano (16 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Este T-90 que han capturado ayer u hoy los ucranianos debe de ser parte de "la moralla":
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 985934



NO es un t90 ignorante, es un t72.

Ademas los nazis tienen t64 que se producian en Jarkov, con blidaje cerámico. Unos carros superiores al t-72. Antes de hablar límpiate la boca.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (16 Mar 2022)

Asediar una ciudad es muy jodido, Mariupol es del tamaño de Málaga, las batallas de Alepo y Damasco que son ciudades más grandes duraron años, defender una plaza de ese tamaño es fácil, Vukovar en cambio era un pueblo de 30k hab y duraron 90 días, tomar la plaza les costó el ejército a los atacantes, los rusos van con mucha cautela.


----------



## Marchamaliano (16 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Adoctrinando en las escuelas como los lazis en Cataluña



Ya tenían ejemplo con los ucronazis


----------



## Argentium (16 Mar 2022)

*Zelenskiy dice a los legisladores estadounidenses que si la zona de exclusión aérea es demasiado pedir, Ucrania necesita aviones y sistemas de defensa aérea*
14:14 || 16/03/2022


----------



## Marchamaliano (16 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> NO es un t90 ignorante, es un t72.
> 
> Ademas los nazis tienen t64 que se producian en Jarkov, con blidaje cerámico. Unos carros superiores al t-72. Antes de hablar límpiate la boca.



Añado no he visto ni siquiera un t90 destruido o capturado. No digo ya desplegado. NI UNO.


----------



## magufone (16 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Otra matanza de la cola del pan? No me lo puedo creer... Reciclando su propia propaganda...



saben que funciona... para que cambiar...


----------



## midelburgo (16 Mar 2022)

Irene Adler dijo:


> El tema del adoctrinamiento televisivo de nuestros queridos, rigurosos y objetivos medios empieza a volverse en su contra…
> 
> Mi señora madre, fiel creyente habitual de lo que dice la caja tonta acaba de soltar lo siguiente dirigiéndose a la tele:
> 
> ...


----------



## magufone (16 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Añado no he visto ni siquiera un t90 destruido o capturado. No digo ya desplegado. NI UNO.



por aqui por este foro alguno ha visto hasta "armatas" destruidos... para que veas el nivel digno del as o el marca...


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Mar 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> El fondo de garantía de depósitos se creó en 1977











Zapatero anuncia que la garantía de los ahorros se eleva a 100.000 euros


Ahora la cantidad estaba en 20.000.- También se creará un fondo de 30.000 millones para comprar activos "de calidad" a entidades financieras y garantizar así la liquidez del sistema financiero.- Rajoy apoya "sin condiciones" la ampliación de las garantías




elpais.com





_*Zapatero anuncia que la garantía de los ahorros se eleva a 100.000 euros*_
*Ahora la cantidad estaba en 20.000.- También se creará un fondo de 30.000 millones para comprar activos "de calidad" a entidades financieras y garantizar así la liquidez del sistema financiero.- Rajoy apoya "sin condiciones" la ampliación de las garantías.*

Entiende que antes de que los bancos fuesen sucursales del dinero público, miraban con lupa a quien prestaban el dinero y además pedían avales y garantías. El cambio sucedió porque ahora los bancos no prestan el dinero que tienen en depósito de los ahorradores sino que se lo inventan .

Esto es lo que se conoce como la *Expansión Monetaria*, y que tuvo gran protagonismo en la incubación de la crisis que estalló el año 2008. Como gran parte de la banca no tiene exigencias de mantención de reservas, los bancos pueden manejar a su arbitrio la creación de dinero. Consta que Citibank y Goldman Sachs mantenían reservas menores al 1 por ciento de los depósitos. Un depósito de 1 millón de dólares se convertía, a través del multiplicador monetario, en 100 millones de dólares.


*ese dinero no existe, es solo deuda que se presta infinitas veces, lo que crea más deuda, por lo que es un sistema piramidal y ya sabemos lo que sucede con los esquemas tipo «Ponzi». 

los bancos crean dinero sobre la base de las promesas de sus prestatarios para pagar*. En muchos textos de economía y finanzas se hace creer que los bancos simplemente toman el dinero de los ahorradores y lo prestan a los prestatarios. Esta es una visión bastante errónea.

Los bancos tienen dos funciones principales. Actúan como depositarios en la reasignación de fondos de los ahorradores a los prestatarios y en la emisión de préstamos que monetizan las promesas de sus prestatarios. En este punto, la banca puede crear dinero de buena fe, cuando presta en base a depósitos existentes, y de mala fé, cuando lo hace sobre depósitos inexistentes.

*








Cómo los bancos crean dinero de la nada


A raíz de la iniciativa de Islandia de eliminar el poder de la banca privada para crear dinero, ha surgido nuevamente el tema de la creación de dinero por...




www.elblogsalmon.com




*


----------



## Lma0Zedong (16 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> NO es un t90 ignorante, es un t72.
> 
> Ademas los nazis tienen t64 que se producian en Jarkov, con blidaje cerámico. Unos carros superiores al t-72. Antes de hablar límpiate la boca.



Correcto, me acabo de fijar en el escape lateral, y es del T-72B3. Las prisas me han podido


----------



## magufone (16 Mar 2022)

y de gratis por supuesto... venga...


----------



## Proletario Blanco (16 Mar 2022)

AlexLimón99 dijo:


> Si sí, hijo mío. Vais ganando claramente.. Madre mía, cómo están las cabezas. Mañana están los ucrotontos tocando a las puertas del Kremlin... ¿No os cansais de hacer el ridículo?



¿Donde dicen que van ganando?

Dicen que siguen combatiendo. Y que los rusos podrian preparar acciones de falsa bandera.

¿Lo tuyo es muy grave?


----------



## Marchamaliano (16 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> por aqui por este foro alguno ha visto hasta "armatas" destruidos... para que veas el nivel digno del as o el marca...



Si vienen otanistas, al menos que tengan nivel por favor. Que encima les desmientes al segundo.


----------



## Marchamaliano (16 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Correcto, me acabo de fijar en el escape lateral, y es del T-72B3. Las prisas me han podido



Pues entonces si quieres argumentar mierdas nazi otánicas, argumentalas bien coño.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (16 Mar 2022)

Vd debe ser muy joven verdad?

En Sarajevo en los años 90 aguantaron creo que fue casi 4 años. Más recientemente en Ghouta oriental (Damasco) aguantaron también al menos un par de años, si bien enviaban armamento a través de túneles.

Siege of Sarajevo - Wikipedia


La logística rusa está totalmente destruída por ambushes y por la artillería ucraniana muy precisa. Aquí vemos un convoy que transportaba cohetes de 122 para los MRLS BM-21 grad que fue atacado en un ambush, se pueden ver los cohetes desparramados por el suelo y varios vehículos del convoy destruídos. Además no los transportan de manera segura, lo cual puede ocasionar un accidente incluso aunque no haya ataques.


----------



## aurariola (16 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Sanchez es tonto, no ve que hay un cambio de paradigma mundial a ojos vista y en lugar de mirar para España y tontear con unos y otros se mete de lleno en el bando perdedor.
> 
> Pero, por desgracia, ya tenemos experiencia Aznar, Zapatero y un largo etc., por no hablar de los Pujolines en Cat.



No creas el y los suyos ya tendran el retiro dorado pagado en londres o suiza, estas hablando de un tio que siendo un chaval de 20intitantos años ya estaba en el cotarro que bombardeaba yugoslavia en los 90, sera muchas cosas pero tonto no.......que le preocupa el futuro de los españoles mas alla de las siguientes elecciones tampoco...
......


----------



## Lma0Zedong (16 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Añado no he visto ni siquiera un t90 destruido o capturado. No digo ya desplegado. NI UNO.



3 muy obvios (puedes ver otros en este enlace, aunque algunos son dudosos):

Ver archivo adjunto 985941


----------



## ussser (16 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> A ver así.
> 
> 
> https://audio.solari.com/sr20220315/sr20220315_Special.mp3



Gracias, ya había visto el enlace que pusiste al compañero.


----------



## Fairbanks (16 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Adoctrinando en las escuelas como los lazis en Cataluña




Si, bueno, es un país que se halla en guerra

Lo asombroso es que eso mismo ha ocurrido en la escuela de Madrid donde van mis niños. Banderitas ucras, el himno de ucrania y lacitos azules y amarillos en el pelo.

Ni que decir tiene que ni una profesora sabe situar ucrania en el mapa


----------



## crocodile (16 Mar 2022)

❗CNN dice que Washington y la OTAN han decidido enviar sistemas de misiles antiaéreos a Ucrania, entre los que se reportan los sistemas de defensa aérea Osa y S-300.

❗ Zelensky, dirigiéndose al Congreso de los EE. UU., pidió proporcionar a Ucrania sistemas de defensa aérea, incluido el S-300.

❗ Zelensky, hablando ante el Congreso, volvió a llamar a cerrar el cielo sobre Ucrania.


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

A juzgar por el aumento del número de aviones derribados de las fuerzas de defensa aérea de Ucrania, los ucranianos han restaurado parte de los aeródromos afectados en la parte central de Ucrania y los están utilizando como aeródromos de "salto".
Es decir, con información completa de los aviones AWACS de la OTAN, están tratando de atacar desde altitudes bajas y medias contra nuestros vehículos blindados de transporte de personal y columnas de apoyo.
Cuando nuestros cazas aparecen en el horizonte huyen y como "fantasmas de Kiev" accionan los postquemadores adentrándose en su territorio bajo la protección de sus defensas aéreas.
No entran en batallas aéreas y ni lo intentan porque el resultado es siempre el mismo.

Y durante todo el período de la operación militar, no tengo conocimiento de un solo caso de un avión de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas que haya sido derribado por un avión enemigo.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (16 Mar 2022)

Qué asco la tatarabuela de la Nazi Pelosi animando a los miembros del congreso masón a decir ¨slava uccrana¨ o lo que diga la babosa esa purulenta medio putrefacta.


----------



## Truki (16 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Hoy, las fuerzas rusas han disparado y matado a 10 personas que hacían cola para comprar pan en Chernihiv. Hay que poner fin a estos horribles ataques. Estamos estudiando todas las opciones disponibles para garantizar la rendición de cuentas por cualquier crimen atroz en Ucrania.
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> ...


----------



## Azote87 (16 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ️CNN dice que Washington y la OTAN han decidido enviar sistemas de misiles antiaéreos a Ucrania, entre los que se reportan los sistemas de defensa aérea Osa y S-300.
> 
> ️ Zelensky, dirigiéndose al Congreso de los EE. UU., pidió proporcionar a Ucrania sistemas de defensa aérea, incluido el S-300.
> 
> ️ Zelensky, hablando ante el Congreso, volvió a llamar a cerrar el cielo sobre Ucrania.



Zelensky se le olvidó pedir que América acoja ucranianos


----------



## crocodile (16 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Zelenskiy dice a los legisladores estadounidenses que si la zona de exclusión aérea es demasiado pedir, Ucrania necesita aviones y sistemas de defensa aérea*
> 14:14 || 16/03/2022



No parece dispuesto a negociar el payaso de USA/OTAN.


----------



## Marchamaliano (16 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> 3 muy obvios (puedes ver otros en este enlace, aunque algunos son dudosos):
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 985941
> 
> ...



Solo veo dos claros, el del tipo sentado y el borroso de la torreta.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (16 Mar 2022)

Blinken dice que la retirada de Rusia debe ser "irreversible 

El Secretario de Estado de Estados Unidos, Antony Blinken, dijo que cualquier solución diplomática a la invasión rusa de Ucrania tendría que incluir garantías de que una retirada de Moscú sería "en efecto, irreversible".

Estados Unidos quiere asegurarse de que "esto no pueda volver a ocurrir, que Rusia no retome y haga exactamente lo mismo que está haciendo dentro de un año o dos años o tres años", dijo Blinken en una entrevista a NPR, añadiendo que no veía ninguna señal de que Moscú estuviera dispuesto a dar marcha atrás en su ataque militar.



Increíble la bajada de pantalones occidental. Ahora dicen que "vaaaaaaaaaale, buenoo, Rusia se ha portado mal. Le perdonamos pero que no se vuelva a repetir"  Solo falta que salga Biden diciendo: "Se han equivocado, pero no volverá a ocurrir"


----------



## Action directe (16 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *DATO mata RELATO*.
> 
> Os proporciono datos Españoles (sobre importaciones/exportaciones rusas).
> 
> ...



A lo mejor quieren que parezca que no van a pagar, para que así bajen esos bonos y por otro lado algún testaferro dirigido por el Kremlin los vaya comprando con un descuento elevado. Creo que un presidente de sudamérica hizo algo parecido.


----------



## Dylan Leary (16 Mar 2022)

The bodies of the occupiers are burned at the Donetsk Metallurgical Plant

According to the Ministry of Defense's Central Intelligence Agency, this is done to hide the real number of dead.

"The occupiers are using the Donetsk Metallurgical Plant to burn the corpses of local" recruits "and volunteers who came from Russia. The exact number of those burned is unknown, "the statement said.


----------



## notengodeudas (16 Mar 2022)

Latest generation weapons


----------



## Bulldozerbass (16 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ❗CNN dice que Washington y la OTAN han decidido enviar sistemas de misiles antiaéreos a Ucrania, entre los que se reportan los sistemas de defensa aérea Osa y S-300.
> 
> ❗ Zelensky, dirigiéndose al Congreso de los EE. UU., pidió proporcionar a Ucrania sistemas de defensa aérea, incluido el S-300.
> 
> ❗ Zelensky, hablando ante el Congreso, volvió a llamar a cerrar el cielo sobre Ucrania.



Fantástico, pero que se lo lleven todo en barco por el Mar Negro o que se lo tiren en avión despegando de Turquía si Cerdogán se lo permite, que no obliguen a Polonia, Hungría, Eslovenia o Rumanía a poner en peligro su integridad pasando la chatarra por carretera.


----------



## ussser (16 Mar 2022)

kerowsky1972 dijo:


> No les vale un !animo
> Sería de agradecer un resumen, gracias



Yo de momento sólo he visto 40 minutos, tampoco pillo el 100% de lo que dicen aunque se les entiende bien.

Buena parte de lo que dicen ya lo habrás leído por aquí.

A ver si alguien más capaz te hace un resumen, disculpa.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (16 Mar 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Latest generation weapons



La OTAN enviando a Ucrania chatarra *soviética*?                     Por favor que acabe ya esto, van a acabar conmigo


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

El buque patrullero de la Flota del Mar Negro "Vasily Bykov" llegó a Sebastopol esta mañana sin ningún daño visible, a pesar de las primeras declaraciones de la parte ucraniana sobre su "hundimiento"


----------



## Azrael_II (16 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ❗CNN dice que Washington y la OTAN han decidido enviar sistemas de misiles antiaéreos a Ucrania, entre los que se reportan los sistemas de defensa aérea Osa y S-300.
> 
> ❗ Zelensky, dirigiéndose al Congreso de los EE. UU., pidió proporcionar a Ucrania sistemas de defensa aérea, incluido el S-300.
> 
> ❗ Zelensky, hablando ante el Congreso, volvió a llamar a cerrar el cielo sobre Ucrania.



Esto es muy grave, quieren guerra.. EEUU quiere guerra en Europa y la Elite judía también, solo hay que ver lo que dice Soros, el ultraDemoniaco Nat Rotshchild y demás odian a Putin porqué era uno de los suyos y resultó ser un infiltrado de la sociedad de la dacha siberiana. 

Lo único que no puede perder a mansalva Rusia es aviones. Puede perder tanques, vehículos, algún barco, algún general mm pero aviones no, porqué es difícil y costoso volverlos a reponer.

Sólo queda la guerra termobarica y drones chinos


----------



## Honkler (16 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Vale
> Existen en Hollywood, lo veremos en Netflix en unos meses.
> 
> Donde una " comandanta," después de ser violada y toda su familia asesinada por los malvados rusos.
> ...



Si no hay negros y trans, no es Netflix genuine…


----------



## Lma0Zedong (16 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Solo veo dos claros, el del tipo sentado y el borroso de la torreta.



Creo que el que no ves claro es el primero, se identifica bien por el escape:


----------



## Proletario Blanco (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> A juzgar por el aumento del número de aviones derribados de las fuerzas de defensa aérea de Ucrania, los ucranianos han restaurado parte de los aeródromos afectados en la parte central de Ucrania y los están utilizando como aeródromos de "salto".
> Es decir, con información completa de los aviones AWACS de la OTAN, están tratando de atacar desde altitudes bajas y medias contra nuestros vehículos blindados de transporte de personal y columnas de apoyo.
> Cuando nuestros cazas aparecen en el horizonte huyen y como "fantasmas de Kiev" accionan los postquemadores adentrándose en su territorio bajo la protección de sus defensas aéreas.
> No entran en batallas aéreas y ni lo intentan porque el resultado es siempre el mismo.
> ...



Pues si. Han derribado varios y han capturado a varios pilotos. Repasa el hilo. Hay fotos.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (16 Mar 2022)

15 marzo. 

Tanque ruso se incendia. Parece que por una mina.


----------



## piru (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Las fotos del ataque al aeródromo varios canales de telegram rusos las dan por válidas: 3 helicopeteros dañados + deposito de combustible destruido.
> 
> Del resto que comentas no digo nada, básicamente porque no tengo nada que decir. La mayor parte de la información que sale de medios ucranianos es falsa o ridículamente falsa. Se ha llegado a tal nivel de paranoia propagandística que desde un punto de vista racional se duda/descarta cualquier tipo de información que provenga de esas fuentes. Sin acritud.




De esa foto lo que me llama la atención es lo seco que está el suelo. En Ucrania acaba de nevar bastante y ahí no se ven rastros de nieve.
En esta imagen de Google earth, pleno agosto, se ve el suelo más húmedo.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El buque patrullero de la Flota del Mar Negro "Vasily Bykov" llegó a Sebastopol esta mañana sin ningún daño visible, a pesar de las primeras declaraciones de la parte ucraniana sobre su "hundimiento"
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 985949



Je je je je...

Ejh quej los rusosj lo h,'an reflotaooo. Gñej.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (16 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Rusia esta buscando el modo de rendirse y que parezca un empate honroso.
> 
> El problema es que Zelenski aunque quiera aceptarles la rendicion se encuentra con que los anglos no quieren, tienen al ejercito ruso desangrandose y haciendo el ridiculo en Ucrania y lo quieren asi durante meses hasta su debacle final, y de ahi a la conquista de Moscu con algun Jodorovski o Navalni o quien sea..
> 
> ...



Debe de ser el propio Jodorovsky en persona quien está asesorando al cuartel general de la OTAN


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

Los nazis cada vez más desesperados

¡Ve solo, llama a tus amigos! ¡Haga carteles, hable con los periodistas y difunda publicaciones en Internet! ¡Haz que todo el mundo hable de Mariupol! ¡¡¡Que no fue enterrado bajo las ruinas y no aceptó su destrucción!!! ¡Tú puedes influir en la situación!


----------



## piru (16 Mar 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Madre mía el voluntario "hubieran habido" imagino que lo habrían enviado a cocina porque en un carro no entra.
> 
> Ahora escribirá un libro "Mi guerra de los seis días".



Imagínate al fanegas ese, cargado de equipo y teniendo que correr 100m por la nieve, le da un ictus, y para alimentar a eso en el campo de batalla hace falta convoy propio (de doritos)


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

El propio sistema de ferrocarril ucraniano nos sirve para hacernos una idea de cuáles son las ciudades ocupadas o sitiadas en estos momentos y fuera o prácticamente fuera del control gubernamental.




Me resulta más real que lo que nos cuentan..


----------



## computer_malfuction (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

*Lavrov: El ejército ruso está recopilando información sobre crímenes de guerra cometidos por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania*


----------



## Ancient Warrior (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## computer_malfuction (16 Mar 2022)

Los amos aplaudiendo al criado.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## computer_malfuction (16 Mar 2022)

Y el payaso haciendo el payaso.


----------



## Viricida (16 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Rusia no aguanta 3 meses mas, al final me parece que Putin va a tener que entregar la region rusa del Kuban, que es reclamada por algunos ultras ucranianos para poder salir de alli.
> 
> Crimea, el Donbass y el Kuban a Ucrania + desnuclearizacion de Rusia supervisada por Ucrania, Zelensky no debe aceptar menos que esos minimos.



Sí hombre, sí...

Y adoptar el dólar también.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (16 Mar 2022)

Podría no ser Polonia, no se ve el nombre de la estación.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

Los nazis están siendo devastados


----------



## lapetus (16 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> es evidente que no te has leído el parte entero



Me los leo de arriba a abajo.


Zhukov dijo:


> No entiendo todavía del todo la táctica rusa



Ni nadie. No parece que haya un fin militar.


Zhukov dijo:


> son incapaces de concentrar fuerzas



Es muy penoso que el que se dice heredero del ejército rojo no sea capaz de concentrar fuerzas en un teatro fundamentalmente terrestre y con terreno favorable. La URSS si algo tenía era que arrasaba. Ahora se ve que es todo más moderno.


Zhukov dijo:


> muerte por mil cortes



A costa de muchas bajas propias, y de demostrar debilidad. Y todo para al final devolver el territorio ganado.


----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (16 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Imagínate al fanegas ese, cargado de equipo y teniendo que correr 100m por la nieve, le da un ictus, y para alimentar a eso en el campo de batalla hace falta convoy propio (de doritos)





Lo que no entiendo es pq no le pregunta la razón por la que abandona buque con lo ilusionado que habrá ido.


----------



## computer_malfuction (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Proletario Blanco (16 Mar 2022)

Los rusos han perdido al menos un S-35 y han retirado al resto porque dicen que ya no hay avines ucros con los que combatir. Me temo que otra superarma mitica se queda en bragas.


----------



## crocodile (16 Mar 2022)

Evidente, esas películas de crear una Nueva Rusia ni de coña lo van a hacer, en todo caso reconocimiento de Crimea rusa y Donbas independiente , aparte desnazificacion y neutralidad


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Mar 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> *Entrevista al filósofo Alexander Duguin: “Una ruptura de Rusia con Occidente no es una ruptura con Europa. Es una ruptura con la degeneración y el suicidio”*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las murallas del Kremlin son bizantinas, el primer rey de Rus era sobrino del último emperador de Bizancio, Rusia es el moderno Bizancio. Todo el que conozca la historia de Bizancio sabrá a que me refiero, recomiendo la lectura de Las Cruzadas de Steve Runciman para entender la importancia de Bizancio en la Historia, milenials e iletrados abstenerse.


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Mar 2022)

Seguro que se apellidan Mahometov...


----------



## Proletario Blanco (16 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Las murallas del Kremlin son bizantinas, el primer rey de Rus era sobrino del último emperador de Bizancio, Rusia es el moderno Bizancio. Todo el que conozca la historia de Bizancio sabrá a que me refiero, recomiendo la lectura de Las Cruzadas de Steve Runciman para entender la importancia de Bizancio en la Historia, milenials e iletrados abstenerse.



Todo lo que no sea dialectica marxista es fascista. Te van a fusilar facha


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Evidente, esas películas de crear una Nueva Rusia ni de coña lo van a hacer, en todo caso reconocimiento de Crimea rusa y Donbas independiente , aparte desnazificacion y neutralidad



Más, va a haber muchos muertos también rusos, no vale con republicas del donbas y Crimea. Hay que asegurar el territorio occidental bien.


----------



## Zhukov (16 Mar 2022)

Palabras para que los ucranianos no resistan más de lo que ya lo hacen... mientras tanto se ha arriado la bandera ucraniana en Kherson, el puente de tierra entre Crimea y Donbass ya lo tienen y no lo sueltan. Y Odessa es la siguiente, para no permitir bases navales de la OTAN.

Si la guerra fuera a acabar con una negociación no enviarían refuerzos.


----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> hay una pagina que ves online la deuda usa y los pelos como escarpias créeme



Te refieres a esta?



https://usdebtclock.org/


----------



## Roedr (16 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> "Polonia ha pedido una "misión de paz" de la OTAN para apoyar a Ucrania en su guerra contra Rusia"
> *"Esta misión no puede ser una misión desarmada", citó la agencia de noticias PAP al viceprimer ministro polaco
> Jaroslaw Kaczynski, que viajó el martes a Kiev con los jefes de gobierno de Polonia, Eslovenia y la República Checa.
> "Debe intentar prestar ayuda humanitaria y pacífica en Ucrania".*
> ...



Nunca he entendido lo de involucrar más a la OTAN, si más metida no puede estar. Todo el mundo que lo pide sabe que eso aumentaría mucho las posibilidades de que este conflicto también acabara con sus vidas. Imagino que es paripé, si entra en la OTAN entonces Rusia usará sus nukes, luego USA, y se acabó la fiesta para todos.


----------



## delhierro (16 Mar 2022)

Dentro de la ciudad de Mariupol. Las milicias con soporte de blindados. De los chechenos ni rastro en esta zona.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (16 Mar 2022)

cuenta bancaria para donar a combatientes de batallón voluntario de nacionalistas ucranianos "Sich de Cárpatos", que está luchando contra invasores rusos cerca de Kyiv 1) Donation in USD (SWIFT) 
IBAN: UA423220010000026203302043062 
Account No: 26203302043062
Receiver: GELETKANYCH OLEG, 01001, Ukraine, c. Kyiv, st. Yuriia Shumskoho, build. 3g, fl. 201 
Bank: JSC UNIVERSAL BANK 
City: KYIV, UKRAINE 
Swift code: UNJSUAUKXXX 
Details of payment: private transfer

2) Donation in EUR (SWIFT)
IBAN: UA463220010000026202326558028 
Account No: 26202326558028 
Receiver: GELETKANYCH OLEG, 01001, Ukraine, c. Kyiv, st. Yuriia Shumskoho, build. 3g, fl. 201 
Bank: JSC UNIVERSAL BANK 
City: KYIV, UKRAINE 
Swift code: UNJSUAUKXXX
Details of payment: private transfer

3) Donation in EUR (SEPA)
Account Holder Name: GELETKANYCH OLEG 
Account number (IBAN): GB86CLJU00997180283141 
BIC: CLJUGB21 
TIN (Taxpayer Identification Number): 3394313291 
Bank: Clear Junction Limited 
Bank address: 15 Kingsway, London WC2B 6UN

4) Donation in cryptocurrency 
Please PM Oleg Geletkanych +38 093 518 44 70 (WhatsApp, Telegram, Facebook) for the wallet details.


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Mar 2022)

Esto es lo que está consiguiendo la Grisu labio podrido:


----------



## Rudi Rocker (16 Mar 2022)

*Los políticos y burócratas de la Unión Europea nos someten a Estados Unidos con la excusa de Ucrania*



Hace ya años, un general español me dijo que el mal de España es que siempre estamos gobernados por medianías. Medité al respecto y concluí que era una forma correcta de expresarlo, si bien no pude dejar de asociar lo que dijera una vez Felipe González cuando se le espetó la mediocridad de los políticos españoles, a lo que respondió muy acertadamente que los políticos salen del pueblo.

La enorme confianza, hasta la puerilidad, que ha venido manifestando el pueblo español en las que fueron Comunidades europeas y ahora Unión europea, sin percatarse de los intereses en juego, o tal vez aceptando acríticamente lo que aventaban las “elites” económicas y sus acólitos en los medios de comunicación de masas y entre los funcionarios de alto nivel, que veían sus intereses reflejados en la pertenencia a algo que la mitología elevaba a categoría de “Europa” (dejando fuera naciones del continente europeo, como Rusia), nos ha traído hasta aquí, a una UE que ha debilitado a las naciones y las ha supeditado a Estados Unidos a través de esa amalgama colectiva que es la UE. Tal vez no haya sido otra cosa que el ejercicio del poder norteamericano combinado con el vasallaje de esas “elites” a cambio de tener algún reconocimiento en el mundo mundial (que es el de los Estados Unidos).

Ha estallado la guerra en Ucrania, que en nada perjudica a Estados Unidos, que le muestra un tablero en que es siempre ganador al poner en manos europeas el coste económico y social de dicha guerra y el desgaste político, al tiempo que infringe a Rusia un desgaste enorme que, por la transitiva, afecta a China, cuya posición de socio se le echa en cara a pesar de haber mantenido una neutralidad racionalmente explicada, pero que los aparatos de comunicación occidentales pretenden convertir en culpable por intentar mantener la distancia del conflicto; distancia que le es cómodo mantener a los Estados Unidos, que vende armas, vende gas, incordia a Rusia sin pisar el terreno con marca propia y finalmente señala con el dedo a China.

Y los políticos y burócratas europeos son la comparsa, con el descaro de los que ostentan el poder, si bien no saben qué hacer, pues, en realidad, esta guerra no es la suya. Ucrania no es nada relevante para la UE; Rusia sí, y todos los esfuerzos por sustituirlo como socio suponen un coste que conduce al empobrecimiento de la mayoría, pero no de los que tienen sus rentas aseguradas en las poltronas políticas o en los despachos en Bruselas, por señalar el epicentro de la burocracia de la UE.

A mayor abundamiento, la urgentísima decisión de comprar armamento se toma sin reflexión elemental: ¿Ha atacado Rusia a Alemania, a Francia, a Italia, a España? ¿Acaso no es contradictorio señalar el peligro de que Rusia quiere más y amenaza a todos, cuando se está afirmando que el ejército ruso no puede atender dos frentes a la vez, e incluso se señala, así sea a efectos de propaganda mentirosa, la debilidad que ha puesto de manifiesto dicho ejército en la guerra en Ucrania? La compra de aviones F-35 por Finlandia, el anuncio de hacerlo Alemania, ambos a Estados Unidos, en detrimento de aviones de combate europeos, ¿no es una señal de sometimiento contradictoria con todas las tonterías que se dicen de una Unión europea?

Estados Unidos ya sometió a Occidente a pagar la crisis financiera de las “subprimes”, la Gran Recesión de 2008, ellos crearon la crisis financiera mundial, y luego la banca europea fue pagando a Estados Unidos multas enormes de miles y miles de millones de dólares (que se lo pregunten a la BNP francesa o a los bancos suizos, entre otros). Y ahora, esos políticos y burócratas de la UE, nos meten en un fregado que nos queda bien lejos, aprovechando la onda sentimentalista que se viene produciendo por el abandono de la razón en la formación de la mayoría de la gente. Unos juegan con intereses; los otros con sentimientos inducidos por la mayoría de los medios de comunicación de masas, que señala a los Buenos y a los Malos (grupo al que pretenden meter ahora a China). ¿Alguna noticia buena sobre Rusia? ¿Se han vuelto malos, de la noche a la mañana, aquellos rusos que proveían financiación o adquirían lujos, que nos vendían sus apreciados recursos naturales, energéticos y minerales; que nos compraban y pagaban los productos que les vendíamos? Los rusos son los malos, los ucranianos que “venden” madres con vientres de alquiler y producen una matanza en el centro de Dontesk, de la zona del Donbas, de la que dicen es su país, ¿estos son los buenos? ¿Dónde están esos periodistas acérrimos amantes de la libertad de información?

Hasta ahora, las naciones europeas han negociado libremente con Rusia, no se han visto amenazadas por contratos leoninos por la energía que compran y parte de ella transita por el gaseoducto que atraviesa Ucrania. ¿Por qué ponerse del lado de la confrontación enviando armas a Ucrania, en lugar de facilitar el pacto enviando mensajes claros a Ucrania de que no apoyarían el enfrentamiento militar y que deberían alcanzar un acuerdo con Rusia? ¿Por qué renunciar rápidamente a las conveniencias de los países miembros de la UE en favor de los intereses de Estados Unidos como 
potencia en declive frente a China?

¿Cómo reaccionarán los políticos y burócratas europeos si se produce la devaluación del euro y se hace explosivo el pago de las importaciones energéticas? ¿Cómo soportarán las familias de esos países los costes provocados por habernos arrastrado tras los intereses de Estados Unidos?


----------



## crocodile (16 Mar 2022)

Sigo sin entender porque los rusos no meten más hombres y material, parece que están en inferioridad numérica y eso les está retrasando el avance y causado más bajas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El buque patrullero de la Flota del Mar Negro "Vasily Bykov" llegó a Sebastopol esta mañana sin ningún daño visible, a pesar de las primeras declaraciones de la parte ucraniana sobre su "hundimiento"
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 985949



Jo,jo cierto coincide su numeración 368 ese es vasily....lo que faltaba, insumergible....La perla negra del Mar Negro


----------



## crocodile (16 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esto es lo que está consiguiendo la Grisu labio podrido:



La Griso hace lo que le dicen, le pagan muy bien


----------



## Salamandra (16 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



¿Ese es el tiempo que la FR estimó para su "campaña"?


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## piru (16 Mar 2022)

Si no pones más datos, en principio son ucras.


----------



## Roedr (16 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Palabras para que los ucranianos no resistan más de lo que ya lo hacen... mientras tanto se ha arriado la bandera ucraniana en Kherson, el puente de tierra entre Crimea y Donbass ya lo tienen y no lo sueltan. Y Odessa es la siguiente, para no permitir bases navales de la OTAN.
> 
> Si la guerra fuera a acabar con una negociación no enviarían refuerzos.



Con el costo tan grande que está teniendo la invasión para Rusia, yo tampoco veo que se vayan a largar de las zonas conquistadas. Va a quedar poquito de Ucrania.


----------



## delhierro (16 Mar 2022)

Luego vera raro que los ucranianos prorrusos , no esten saliendo a recibirles. Les esta diciendo claramente que les va a dejar pillados, salvo a los de las republicas.

Su plan politico, parece en realidad un NO plan. El tio no se entera, la guerra contra el y rusia sera a muerte. Tome Kiev, tome toda ucrania, se retire hasta de Crimea y pida perdon de rodillas. Lo mejor que puede hacer es atacar con todo, dejarse de treguas y ganar terreno. Y mover la economia que las sanciones no las van a levantar NUNCA.



Eso si la munición la va a pagar occidente y ucrania.


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> La Griso hace lo que le dicen, le pagan muy bien



"No me mates, obececía órdenes..."
"Yo también"


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En los libros de viajes y geografía del siglo XIX y principios del XX (tengo unos cuantos) se decía que los ucranianos eran algo más morenetes que los rusos y los bielorrusos. En la guía Baedeker de Rusia de 1914 se puede leer que los "pequeñorrusos" son "slender and dark"...



Luego esta la minoria de ucranianos, que son rumanos etnicos.


----------



## Homero+10 (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## crocodile (16 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Luego vera raro que los ucranianos prorrusos , no esten saliendo a recibirles. Les esta diciendo claramente que les va a dejar pillados, salvo a los de las republicas.
> 
> Su plan politico, parece en realidad un NO plan. El tio no se entera, la guerra contra el y rusia sera a muerte. Tome Kiev, tome toda ucrania, se retire hasta de Crimea y pida perdon de rodillas. Lo mejor que puede hacer es atacar con todo, dejarse de treguas y ganar terreno. Y mover la economia que las sanciones no las van a levantar NUNCA.



Ya esta volviendo el Putiniano, yo si fuera proruso en Ucrania no me la jugaría ni de coña , para que señalarme si luego se van los rusos y vuelven los ukronazis.
Se nota que los oligarcas presionan pero las sanciones no se las van a quitar en ningun caso.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (16 Mar 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Azov ideologist Nikolai Kravchenko 'Kruk' killed in Ukraine's Mariupol
> 
> 
> The Russian military eliminated Nikolai Kravchenko, one of the main ideologists of Ukraine\'s Azov nationalist regiment (banned in Russia), his acquaintances and commander Andrei Biletsky said, Baza Telegram channel reports. Nikolai Kravchenko, a nationalist with the call sign \'Kruk\'...
> ...



No es un accidente sino una mala traducción. GRAD es granizo en ruso. Le dieron con un BM-21 en todo el morro.


----------



## Archimanguina (16 Mar 2022)

ese no es zelenki, es un doble.


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Mar 2022)

Parece que el Monje se ha enterado que tiene a los colorineros dentro, habrá que remozar Kolima.


----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Debe de ser el propio Jodorovsky en persona quien está asesorando al cuartel general de la OTAN
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 985956




Mejor les iría.
Escribió el texto de algunos libros-comics muy buenos.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (16 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Parece que el Monje se ha enterado que tiene a los colorineros dentro, habrá que remozar Kolima.



Por que le llamas el monje?


----------



## MagicPep (16 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Sigo sin entender porque los rusos no meten más hombres y material, parece que están en inferioridad numérica y eso les está retrasando el avance y causado más bajas.



es una guerra que esta motivada y dirigida desde la politica, ya lo han dicho muchas veces, el objetivo no es la ocupacion de Ucrania si no la consecucion de los objetivos politicos que se marcaron al inicio.

por otro lado si la tomara como una guerra de conquista los alidos de Rusia la dejarian de apoyar, eso lo deberion hablar y acortdar antes del inicio detodo esto

o yo lo interpreto asi por lo menos


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Charidemo (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Muchas gracias, pero se te ocurre alguna forma de hacerlo sin twitter? Aunque sea solo una idea.
> Es cuestión de principios no usar eso



El Calopez no es tonto y no se pueden subir videos al foro por una cuestión de economía de datos. Y como tampoco está programada el enlazar desde telegran no hay más que usar otra plataforma, subir los videos allí y enlazar aquí. Twitter es una buena manera.


----------



## vladimirovich (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Situación en la dirección Donetsk-Lugansk a las 16.00 horas (local) del 16 de marzo de 2022
> 
> ▪ Unidades de la NM de la LPR se han hecho fuertes en las afueras de Severodonetsk estando rodeado por tres lados.
> 
> ...



Que pesados.

Severodonetks e Izium se supone que ya habian sido conquistadas hace 2 semanas...pero no, ahora resulta que no...ni dos villorios del Donbass han podido tomar todavia los que se iban a pasear por la puerta de Branderburgo en 20 dias.

Eso si, al pisito de 12 millones de euros de la hija de Shoigu que no le falte de nada o al de la hija de Lavrov en Kensington tampoco.

Que tropa de gopnikis inutiles, borrachos y ladrones los genios kremlinitas.


----------



## delhierro (16 Mar 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Por que le llamas el monje?



¿ por su pacieennnnnciiiiaaaaa?


----------



## Roedr (16 Mar 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> No es un accidente sino una mala traducción. GRAD es granizo en ruso. Le dieron con un BM-21 en todo el morro.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 985990



Los rusos combinan piezas de museo rodantes con buenos artilugios. Molaría dotar al ejército español con los Kaliber rusos para tener al sultán a raya.


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Mar 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Por que le llamas el monje?



Putin es el alter ego de Alejandro I, un ser atormentado por sus dudas existenciales, cuando Bonaparte inicio su invasión de Rusia vivia en una constante zozobra entre los consejos de sus consejeros prusianos y las recomendaciones de Kutuzov de resistir, varias veces estuvo a punto de aceptar un armisticio con el Gran Corso, y otras tantas dudó, al final venció la tesis de Kutuzov y no se avino a un arreglo, lo que determinó el desastre napoleónico. En Rusia siempre se rumoreo que no habia muerto, si no que se habia retirado a un monasterio a sufrir en silencio su tormento existencial, cuando los bolcheviques habrieron su ataud en 1917, estaba vacio.


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

BTR-70T ucraniano destruido en Mariupol. Duros combates..


----------



## El Promotor (16 Mar 2022)

El ejercito de soldados-niño de Putin se desangra en Ucrania...



Broootaaal.






@Guillotin @HDR @Scardanelli @Ernesto o lo otro @volador @Indignado @Azog el Profanador @Vilux @Edge2 @lowfour @Azog el Profanador @crocodile @ccartech @Gonzalor @Viernes_Negro4 @Guanotopía @delhierro @Castellano @FernandoIII @Fígaro @Archimanguina @Casino @elena francis @Don Juan de Austria @Dr Polux @dabuti @El Ariki Mau @Roedr @_LoKy_ @GuiriPaco @Homero+10 @Tierra Azul @MagicPep @Frank T.J. Mackey @Burbujo II @eljusticiero @chemarin @Chapa de la Buena @Nico @keylargof @chusto @Furymundo @Cuchillo de palo @Desencantado @IsabelloMendaz @Stock Option @Vlad_Empalador


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Los rusos combinan piezas de museo rodantes con buenos artilugios. Molaría dotar al ejército español con los Kaliber rusos para tener al sultán a raya.



He estado buscando pero no he encontrado nada similar en la OTAN, vale sí los famosos tomahawk, pero son super imprecisos, no hay nada más actual?!?


----------



## Salamandra (16 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Sigo sin entender porque los rusos no meten más hombres y material, parece que están en inferioridad numérica y eso les está retrasando el avance y causado más bajas.



Porque están desempeñando un papel, el que declararon. Además destinar más tropas y el mejor armamento es dar pistas el enemigo.
Si el grueso de sus tropas están en Ucrania ¿Qué impide a la OTAN, que ya preparó a su población para tal evento, atacar por otro frente? Es lo mismo que su armamento punta, les deja a la OTAN de espectadores y si les interesa se meten y si no les interesa no. Demasiada información. Eso sin contar que armamento mostrado, es armamento que de facto es más vulnerable y que debe ser "updateado" de inmediato.

Además hay más piezas en este puzzle y no se juegan en el frente, como estos ejemplos:
1- Rusia y ,de facto, Ucrania no exportan fertilizantes ni grano.
2- Argentina no exporta ni grano ni soja.
3- Todo el desarrollo de los sustitutos de la energía que Rusia puede dejar de exportar de un día para otro. Irán, Venezuela etc
4-China pérdida del dólar y el euro como monedas y con ello su pérdida de influencia. Son cosas que no están en los diarios pero si sobre la mesa de quienes gobiernan.

Tengo curiosidad con que pasa con la deuda rusa.

Y sobre todo algo sobre lo que no sé la respuesta y es que pasa con el gas que sigue bombeando Rusia a la UE, ¿se paga y no se puede cobrar?¿Se paga y si se puede cobrar? ¿Cuando caducan los contratos?


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ❗CNN dice que Washington y la OTAN han decidido enviar sistemas de misiles antiaéreos a Ucrania, entre los que se reportan los sistemas de defensa aérea Osa y S-300.



Pues meter misiles antiaereos en Ucrania por carretera, tiene el mismo riesgo que enviarles desmontados en camiones los Mig-29, es la misma frontera polaco-ukra...

PD- Los pueden bombardear en la misma aduana.


----------



## El_Suave (16 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> La Griso hace lo que le dicen, le pagan muy bien



Buen resumen.


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Mar 2022)

El presidente chino, Xi Jinping, sostuvo el miércoles conversaciones telefónicas con el presidente de Turkmenistán, Gurbanguly Berdimuhamedov, y el presidente electo Serdar Berdimuhamedov, diciendo que China concede gran importancia a las relaciones entre China y Turkmenistán y se opone a cualquier interferencia externa.


----------



## mazuste (16 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Nunca he entendido lo de involucrar más a la OTAN, si más metida no puede estar. Todo el mundo que lo pide sabe que eso aumentaría mucho las posibilidades de que este conflicto también acabara con sus vidas. Imagino que es paripé, si entra en la OTAN entonces Rusia usará sus nukes, luego USA, y se acabó la fiesta para todos.



Algunas incertidumbres proceden de evaluar que la estructura imperial es monolítica. No es así.

Además de una lucha por objetivos comunes, hay confrontación entre facciones oligárquicas
por las prioridades, velocidad de sus planes, intereses financieros concretos y agendas propias.. 
El "quehaydelomio" también se estila en las elites.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Parece que el Monje se ha enterado que tiene a los colorineros dentro, habrá que remozar Kolima.



«*Quinta columna*» es una expresión utilizada para designar, en una situación de confrontación bélica, a un sector de la población que mantiene ciertas lealtades (reales o percibidas) hacia el bando enemigo, debido a motivos religiosos, económicos, ideológicos o étnicos.



Tal característica hace que se vea a la _quinta columna_ como un conjunto de personas potencialmente desleales a la comunidad en la que viven y susceptibles de colaborar de distintas formas con el enemigo.

La expresión se atribuye al general Emilio Mola, al referirse en una locución radiofónica de 1936 al avance de las tropas sublevadas en la Guerra Civil Española hacia Madrid. El general mencionó que, mientras bajo su mando cuatro columnas se dirigían hacia la capital (una que avanzaba desde Toledo; otra, por la carretera de Extremadura; otra por la Sierra; y la de Sigüenza), había una quinta formada por los simpatizantes del golpe de Estado que, dentro de la capital, trabajaban clandestinamente en pro de la victoria del bando golpista.

Según otros autores, como Mijail Koltsov, corresponsal del diario moscovita _Pravda_ y enviado personal de Stalin a España, fue el general José Enrique Varela quien pronunció la frase. La expresión se popularizó durante la guerra como demuestra su presencia en diferentes crónicas de la misma.

Esa idea y expresión pasó seguidamente a todas las guerras posteriores, como en la Segunda Guerra Mundial, y se llamó así a los franceses que, residiendo dentro de Francia, esperaban en 1940 el triunfo de la Alemania nazi. Dicho término se extendió en los Países Bajos y Noruega para sus ciudadanos que mostraban más simpatía y lealtad hacia el Tercer Reich que hacia sus dirigentes, apoyando la invasión de sus países de origen.

Del mismo modo, simpatizantes del Eje consideraban a los partisanos que combatían clandestinamente al fascismo en sus propios países como una quinta columna.










Quinta columna - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## crocodile (16 Mar 2022)

Los chinos siguen y seguirán de perfil.

⚔CHINA DA CONFIANZA A UCRANIA 

El embajador chino en Ucrania asegura que Pekín "nunca atacará" ❌ el país y reafirma su "relación estratégica"

Así, ha señalado que respeta el "camino elegido por los ucranianos porque es un derecho soberano ✅ que cada nación tiene" y ha recordado que la Embajada china ha sido trasladad de Kiev a Leópolis ante la invasión rusa del territorio.

"Nunca atacaremos Ucrania. Vamos a ayudar, especialmente en materia económica. (...) Ante esta situación vamos a actuar de forma responsable. Hemos visto gran unidad por parte del pueblo ucraniano lo que significa fortaleza", ha matizado.

FUENTE


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## delhierro (16 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Pues meter misiles antiaereos en Ucrania por carretera, tiene el mismo riesgo que enviarles desmontados en camiones los Mig-29, es la misma frontera polaco-ukra...
> 
> PD- Los pueden bombardear en la misma aduana.



No, muchos de esos sistemas `pueden disparar mientras avanzan y necesitan infinitamente menos soporte que un avión. Ademas es un pais muy grande, no se puede controlar todo lo que se mueve. 

Es una buena idea, y no les mete en el fregado. Una vez cruzan el primer metro son ucranianos. En la europa del este hay cientos de sistemas sovieticos todavia funcionando, creo que si meteran esto, una parte se perdera pero algo llegara.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

En Zaporozhye, las plantas de Zaporizhkoks y Zaporizhstal se han adaptado para satisfacer las necesidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y las unidades de defensa territorial.

Se despliegan hasta mil unidades en las fábricas, se equipan puestos de tiro, se crean escondites con armas y municiones.

El equipo en las fábricas está minado y listo para ser volado en caso de un escenario desfavorable y la retirada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
#Zaporozhye #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Michael_Knight (16 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Los rusos han perdido al menos un S-35 y han retirado al resto porque dicen que ya no hay avines ucros con los que combatir. Me temo que otra superarma mitica se queda en bragas.



Pues como los misiles hipersónicos que dicen que lanzaron el otro día en la base esta cerca de Leópolis, que han matado a cuatro frikis extranjeros y parece que hubieran puesto una pica en Flandes.


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Pues como los misiles hipersónicos que dicen que lanzaron el otro día en la base esta cerca de Leópolis, que han matado a cuatro frikis extranjeros y parece que hubieran puesto una pica en Flandes.



El golpe moral ahí ha sido duro...


----------



## Arraki (16 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Nunca he entendido lo de involucrar más a la OTAN, si más metida no puede estar. Todo el mundo que lo pide sabe que eso aumentaría mucho las posibilidades de que este conflicto también acabara con sus vidas. Imagino que es paripé, si entra en la OTAN entonces Rusia usará sus nukes, luego USA, y se acabó la fiesta para todos.



Los modelos de guerra nuclear son escalonados no totales.

Es decir, imagina que la OTAN crea una zona no fly, la respuesta rusa teniendo en cuenta la superioridad militar de la OTAN y la progresión natural del conflicto sería un lanzamiento nuclear limitado, seguramente de 20 a 50 kilotones en una zona despoblada de algún país OTAN.

La escalada ya estaría en el tejado de la OTAN y escalaria hasta donde la OTAN decidiera, pues Rusia una vez lanzado el primero y llegados a este punto no tendría otra opción qué responder tras cada acto. 

Si la OTAN respondiera con un ataque similar o mayor el siguiente paso sería el pepinaco en una base militar desde donde despeguen los aviones.

Y el resto de escalada lo dejo a vuestra imaginación pero en todo caso siempre sería gradual y nunca total. Al menos esa es la teoría.


----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

Se ha descubierto otra instalación cerca de Kharkiv vinculada a programas estadounidenses para trabajar con cepas potencialmente peligrosas y estudiar patógenos de enfermedades potencialmente peligrosas.

En el bosque cercano a Merefa, en las coordenadas 49.797476, 36.086781, se localizaron dos edificios de biolaboratorio camuflados.

t.me/surf_noise1/8430

_Mapa en el enlace_


----------



## mazuste (16 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Parece que el Monje se ha enterado que tiene a los colorineros dentro, habrá que remozar Kolima.



Parece que se está acercando el choque de clases. 
Londres y Washington están llamando a que los oligarcas rusos se muestren
y cierren filas para tumbar al gobierno. Solo era cuestión de tiempo.


----------



## delhierro (16 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Luego Putin decide negociar y esos pobres se quedan bajo el terror de esta gentuza, abiertamente nazi. Es normal que se pongan de perfil, eso los que no han salildo por pies.


----------



## torque_200bc (16 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Imagínate al fanegas ese, cargado de equipo y teniendo que correr 100m por la nieve, le da un ictus, y para alimentar a eso en el campo de batalla hace falta convoy propio (de doritos)



Yo es que viendo la tropa que salio del centro bombardeado ese ya dudo de si los ukros viendo lo que entraba no los pusieron a todos juntos apretaos y colocaron una baliza atrapamisiles encima.


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Este es el supuesto substituto de Zely si muere.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (16 Mar 2022)

zasca


----------



## delhierro (16 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Parece que se está acercando el choque de clases.
> Londres y Washington están llamando a que los oligarcas rusos se muestren
> y cierren filas para tumbar al gobierno. Solo era cuestión de tiempo.



Previsible, Putin no puede ganar sin cambiar su sistema. Y el tio no mueve ficha, pero los anglos claro que las mueven. No van a negociar una mierda, las negociaciones son solo para alargar el tema.

Es lo mismo que antes de empezar el lio, daban largas para que se acabara el invierno. Seguramente pensaban que podria cortar el gas ( cosa que no ha hecho ) o para que el terreno estuviera en peores condiciones.


----------



## Roedr (16 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



hehe no sé que es peor, si tragarse la propaganda OTAN o la rusa.


----------



## keylargof (16 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Ya están los cyborgs con rayos láser rusos!


----------



## Michael_Knight (16 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Eres un pesado de cojones, no es mi estilo pero te voy a ir metiendo en el ignore porque si no es imposible seguir el hilo, sólo leo tus gilipolleces.


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Los modelos de guerra nuclear son escalonados no totales.
> 
> Es decir, imagina que la OTAN crea una zona no fly, la respuesta rusa teniendo en cuenta la superioridad militar de la OTAN y la progresión natural del conflicto sería un lanzamiento nuclear limitado, seguramente de 20 a 50 kilotones en una zona despoblada de algún país OTAN.
> 
> ...



Esa vision mostrenca se la he oido al hipster que tiene Ferreras de consejero aulico, trantan de acostumbrar al populacho a la idea de la guerra nuclear, es algo totalmente falso, en el momento que cualquiera de las Potencias detectase el lanzamiento de un ICBM, el resto iria detras.


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> hehe no sé que es peor, si tragarse la propaganda OTAN o la rusa.



Esto es una batalla entre la Humanidad y la barbarie nazi, que cada cual elija su bando.


----------



## Roedr (16 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> zasca



Muy bueno, esto es como lo de McCain, un héroe de guerra, que había visto con sus ojos todos lo horrores de la guerra, que jamás dijo NO a una buena guerra iniciada por USA.


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

*Las milicias del Donbass se entrenan ya con los sistemas de misiles NLAW proporcionados por su Majestad.*

Me gustaría decir que es de coña, pero no, es real.


----------



## capitán almeida (16 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Este es el supuesto substituto de Zely si muere.



Uno que pronto va a hacer compañía al alcalde de Melitopol....


----------



## Roedr (16 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esto es una batalla entre la Humanidad y la barbarie nazi, que cada cual elija su bando.



Anda ya...


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

La entrada a la bahía del Dniéper desde Ochakov está bloqueada por varios barcos.
Por lo tanto, la salida de barcos de toda la cuenca del Dnieper al Mar Negro no se puede realizar.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (16 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Los modelos de guerra nuclear son escalonados no totales.
> 
> Es decir, imagina que la OTAN crea una zona no fly, la respuesta rusa teniendo en cuenta la superioridad militar de la OTAN y la progresión natural del conflicto sería un lanzamiento nuclear limitado, seguramente de 20 a 50 kilotones en una zona despoblada de algún país OTAN.
> 
> ...



No se pudo ni frenar una pandemia, con lo estudiadísimo que está el tema. ¿Y se sabe como empezaría una guerra nuclear, que nunca ha pasado? Habrá ese modelo, como habrá otros modelos. Desde luego no es algo que pueda saberse a ciencia exacta.


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Arraki (16 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esa vision mostrenca se la he oido al hipster que tiene Ferreras de consejero aulico, trantan de acostumbrar al populacho a la idea de la guerra nuclear, es algo totalmente falso, en el momento que cualquiera de las Potencias detectase el lanzamiento de un ICBM, el resto iria detras.



Vaya por Dios jajajaja ya me jode haber coincidido

No, la verdad es que en principio es lo que dictan los manuales y el sentido común, pues las armas nucleares nunca pueden ser el fin sino el medio de lograr la victoria y para ello debe de quedar algo con lo que ganar

El mismo hecho de usarlos lleva implícito el farol y el desafío, dejando el fin de la escalada en el tejado del otro aludiendo a la opción pública de los mismos países.


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Anda ya...



Usted ya ha elegido.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (16 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Dicen que los rusos echaron lsd en la bebida de unos ukros francotiradores, y estos se quedaron ciegos embobados mirando al sol.

Dicen que los rusos están dejando jeringas con vih en las butacas de los cines donde van altos jerarcas de kiev.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> hehe no sé que es peor, si tragarse la propaganda OTAN o la rusa.



Eso no es propaganda, es un tuitero muy aburrido


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

*Inditex comunicó que continúa pagando a sus empleados rusos y que planea abrir las tiendas en Rusia en cuanto se presente la oportunidad.*


----------



## Arraki (16 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> No se pudo ni frenar una pandemia, con lo estudiadísimo que está el tema. ¿Y se sabe como empezaría una guerra nuclear, que nunca ha pasado? Habrá ese modelo, como habrá otros modelos. Desde luego no es algo que pueda saberse a ciencia exacta.



Obviamente es una ciencia peligrosa y dependerá del sujeto que pulse el botón, pero en principio no son armas pensadas para producir un apocalipsis sino para ganar una guerra. Dependerá de lo que uno este dispuesto a asumir


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Vaya por Dios jajajaja ya me jode haber coincidido
> 
> No, la verdad es que en principio es lo que dictan los manuales y el sentido común, pues las armas nucleares nuca pueden ser el fin sino el medio de lograr la victoria y para ello debe de quedar algo con lo que ganar
> 
> El mismo hecho de usarlos lleva implícito el farol y el desafío, dejando el fin de la escalada en el tejado del otro aludiendo a la opción pública de los mismos países.



Nadie va a esperar a ver si se trata de un solo misil o el comienzo del ataque de primer golpe, si uno sale, se disparan todos, es cuestión de tiempos de reacción, esperar a ver si se trata de una muestra de fuerza seria suicida.


----------



## Republicano (16 Mar 2022)

En el parte de guerra de hoy de Telecinco, la prueba de la masacre que están cometiendo los rusos sobre los civiles, han puesto un asesinato a sangre fría y a civiles acribillados por rusos cuando compraban el pan. Todo ello según David cantero, que ha acusado a Putin de masacrar a los civiles por gusto.

También han dicho que Rusia está al borde de la ruina y que los ucranianos están causando muchas bajas rusas, más de las que ellas esperadas. 

Flipante el partido que han tomado por uno de los bandos. Ha salido una granja de bebés y eso de que se tuvieran que quedar sin recoger por los padres que compraron los bebés lo pintan como una desgracia provocada por Putin.


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

Ucrania en algunas de sus características y peculiaridades es un país notablemente estable. Por ejemplo, en términos de robo.

Los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania luchan con equipos viejos porque los miembros del Consejo de Seguridad y Defensa Nacional robaron dinero para adquirir el nuevo.

A los medios rusos les encanta mostrar imágenes de equipos ucranianos destrozados que aún son de fabricación soviética: Urales oxidados, Shishigs y raros ZIL-131. A pesar de que el dinero para nuevos vehículos militares para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se asignó más de una vez. Además, es bien sabido dónde está ahora este dinero.

Oleg Gladkovsky (también conocido como Svinarchuk) es el presidente de la corporación automotriz ucraniana Bogdan, ex primer subsecretario del Consejo de Seguridad y Defensa Nacional de Ucrania, socio comercial desde hace mucho tiempo y amigo de Petro Poroshenko.

La empresa Bogdan produjo equipos militares para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania: camiones Bogdan 6317, morteros móviles Bars-6 y Bars-8, ambulancias y mucho más.

En 2021, la empresa Bogdan se declaró en quiebra, lo que le impidió suministrar el equipo militar necesario para el ejército ucraniano. Como resultado, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania continúan utilizando equipos antiguos retirados de la conservación soviética.

Se sabe que en 2019, Gladkovsky ya estaba bajo investigación por fraude. Según informes de los medios, estuvo involucrado en un importante esquema de lavado de dinero para adquisiciones militares. El presidente de Ucrania, Petro Poroshenko, altos funcionarios del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania, el viceministro Igor Pavlovsky, el jefe de Ukrobornprom Pavlo Bukin, así como el hijo de Gladkovsky, Igor, participaron personalmente en el esquema.

Gladkovsky invirtió el dinero robado en una enorme villa en España, al lado de su amigo y socio Petro Poroshenko.

Gladkovsky no se limitó a una casa en España. En la declaración de su esposa, Yulia, se indican cuatro terrenos en el pueblo de Kozin (con una superficie de 1500 m², 890 m², 1127 m² y 890 m²) y un terreno de 623 m² en el pueblo de Hora, distrito de Boryspil, región de Kiev; tres edificios residenciales en Kozyn (863,3 m², 594,5 m², 589 m²) y un edificio residencial en Hora (294,3 m²); dos apartamentos en Kiev (76,1 m² y 419 m²); dos garajes en Kiev (15,8 m² y 15,3 m²).

Clásico. Para quien es la guerra para quien la madre es querida.


----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

Olaf Scholz dijo: "¿Hay un genocidio en el Donbás? Esto es una especie de broma".
Seguimos con las palabras del canciller: "Aquí está mi abuelo Fritz Scholz, un Standartenführer de las SS, que organizó un verdadero genocidio en la Unión Soviética durante la guerra, no así".

Nuestros lectores en Alemania sienten esta animosidad hacia todo lo ruso de la familia Scholz.
Un suscriptor ha presentado una denuncia contra Olaf Scholz y Vladimir Zelenski como autores intelectuales del delito de "Genocidio" (Völkermord en alemán). La mujer policía que tomó la declaración la marcó como "comprometida".
Estamos a la espera de nuevos acontecimientos.

t.me/surf_noise1/8425


----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

El 21 de marzo, un tribunal estudiará una demanda para declarar a Meta organización extremista y prohibir sus actividades en Rusia, dijo el servicio de prensa a RIA Novosti

t.me/surf_noise1/8423


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (16 Mar 2022)

*Putin: "Occidente no tendrá éxito en lograr el dominio global"

El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin , dijo hoy que Occidente “no tendría éxito” en lo que llamó su intento de lograr el dominio global y desmembrar a Rusia.*

“Si Occidente piensa que Rusia dará un paso atrás, no entiende a Rusia”, dijo en el día 21 de la brutal y sangrienta guerra de Rusia contra Ucrania .
Putin también afirmó que mantener a Rusia bajo control era una política a largo plazo de Occidente, y que sus sanciones económicas contra Rusia eran "miope", informó Reuters.

Agregó que los países occidentales querían golpear a todas las familias rusas con las sanciones y los acusaron de participar en una campaña de información sin precedentes contra Rusia.

Putin dijo que Rusia estaba lista para discutir el estatus neutral de Ucrania en las conversaciones destinadas a poner fin a las hostilidades allí, pero que Moscú aún lograría los objetivos de su operación militar, que "iba según lo planeado".

También dijo que Occidente había declarado efectivamente a Rusia en “incumplimiento” como parte de sus sanciones por la guerra en Ucrania, y que el conflicto había sido simplemente un pretexto para que Occidente impusiera sanciones.

“Occidente ni siquiera se molesta en ocultar el hecho de que su objetivo es dañar toda la economía rusa, todos los rusos”, dijo.


----------



## Marchamaliano (16 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Olaf Scholz dijo: "¿Hay un genocidio en el Donbás? Esto es una especie de broma".
> Seguimos con las palabras del canciller: "Aquí está mi abuelo Fritz Scholz, un Standartenführer de las SS, que organizó un verdadero genocidio en la Unión Soviética durante la guerra, no así".
> 
> Nuestros lectores en Alemania sienten esta animosidad hacia todo lo ruso de la familia Scholz.
> ...



Parece que la cabra siempre tira al monte.


----------



## gargamelix (16 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esa vision mostrenca se la he oido al hipster que tiene Ferreras de consejero aulico, trantan de acostumbrar al populacho a la idea de la guerra nuclear, es algo totalmente falso, en el momento que cualquiera de las Potencias detectase el lanzamiento de un ICBM, el resto iria detras.



En la práctica para que no haya un lanzamiento masivo de pepinacos es preciso que se avise antes a la otra parte con todo detalle y casi negociar la respuesta. Es casi imposible que no se vaya todo a la mierda si se usan nukes, los tiempos de reacción son mínimos, literalmente de muy pocos minutos.


----------



## keylargof (16 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Los rusos han perdido al menos un S-35 y han retirado al resto porque dicen que ya no hay avines ucros con los que combatir. Me temo que otra superarma mitica se queda en bragas.



El bicho no está mal, pero como sus pilotos hacen 8 horas de vuelo al mes porque el dinero se lo está gastando en putas el 3er subsecretario de la subdivision de logistica de la zona sureste pues luego salen a combate real y pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (16 Mar 2022)

*Rusia pide a EE.UU. que detenga el suministro de armas a Ucrania*

El secretario del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, Nikolai Patrushev, y su homólogo estadounidense, Jake Sullivan, hablaron sobre Ucrania en una conversación telefónica, según Interfax, durante la cual Patrushev pidió a Estados Unidos que detuviera el suministro de armas a Ucrania.


----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

Hola! ¡Algunos conocidos míos acaban de salir de Mariupol!
¡Es un caos allí! ¡La gente es disparada por Azov, el regimiento no deja salir a la gente de la ciudad! ¡Mariupol casi ha desaparecido! ¡Los combates se desatan en el centro de la ciudad y en la [planta] Ilyich! Según informaciones no verificadas, ¡los hombres de Azov están disparando a las casas con tanques desde el parque Petrovsky!
¡El caos es total allí!
Y LO MÁS IMPORTANTE tiene que ver con las personas que han salido de Mariupol y que quieren publicar la verdad en Instagram: ¡todas sus historias están bloqueadas! ¡Se les impide subir información sobre Mariupol! ¡Esto es algo horrible!
Hacedlo público. ¡Que la gente sepa la verdad! Varias familias que conozco en persona ya se han ido, ¡y todas cuentan la misma historia!
Mantengan el anonimato, por favor".

t.me/surf_noise1/8433


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> En la práctica para que no haya un lanzamiento masivo de pepinacos es preciso que se avise antes a la otra parte con todo detalle y casi negociar la respuesta. Es casi imposible que no se vaya todo a la mierda si se usan nukes, los tiempos de reacción son mínimos, literalmente de muy pocos minutos.



La doctrina de ataque de primer golpe del Pentagono consiste en tratar de destruir todos los silos del enemigo para que los misiles supervivientes pueden ser interceptados por su sistema anti misiles, lanzar uno solo es estúpido, anularía el efecto de golpear primero.


----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

Putin:

"No condeno en absoluto a los que tienen una villa en Miami o en la Riviera francesa que no pueden prescindir del foie gras, las ostras o las llamadas libertades de género.

Pero ese no es en absoluto el problema. El problema, repito, es que mucha de esta gente está mentalizada allí y no aquí, con nuestra gente, no con Rusia. Y esto es, en su opinión, un signo de pertenencia a la casta superior, a la raza superior.

Gente así es capaz de vender a su madre con tal de que le dejen sentarse en el vestíbulo de la misma casta alta. Y quieren ser como ella, imitándola en todo lo posible.

t.me/anna_news/24939


----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

Putin sobre la "quinta columna" y los "traidores nacionales":

"No condeno en absoluto a quienes tienen

una villa en Miami o en la Riviera francesa, que no pueden prescindir del foie gras, las ostras o las llamadas libertades de género.

Pero ese no es en absoluto el problema. El problema, repito, es que muchas de estas personas están allí en su núcleo, mentalmente, y no aquí con nuestra gente, no con Rusia. Y esto es, en su opinión, un signo de pertenencia a una casta superior, a una raza superior.

t.me/surf_noise1/8434


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Mar 2022)

Mariúpol podría tardar en caer más de lo previsto.

Previsión era finales de esta semana.

Al parecer tienen munición suficiente y saben que no van a tener refuerzos. Lucharán.

Han tenido que controlar a los chechenos para que no entren a sangre y fuego, quieren mucho minimizar bajas .

Un grupo de asalto Vostok ruso ha tomado varios edificios de 9 plantas y están rodeados. Les pueden suministrar víveres y munición.

Fuente: kp.ru comandante Alexander khodakovsky RPD


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Mar 2022)

#Opinion: ¿Está calificado el Senado de los Estados Unidos para determinar quién es un criminal de guerra? Desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial, ¿cuántos presidentes estadounidenses pueden ser condenados como criminales de guerra dadas las guerras que Estados Unidos libró contra otros países, que van desde la guerra de Vietnam hasta la guerra en Afganistán?


----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

@KremlinRusia_es Por favor, díganme qué tipo de negociaciones se pueden llevar a cabo con Ucrania después de que no haya cumplido con los acuerdos de Minsk. Además, lo explicaron con el hecho de que los firmaron porque fueron derrotados, por lo tanto los acuerdos no son beneficiosos para Ucrania y no los cumplirán. ¿Cómo es de diferente la situación ahora? Volverán a decir que firmaron los acuerdos porque fueron derrotados y que no los cumplirán. ¿No es cierto? Además, creo que si las tropas rusas abandonan Ucrania, y tan pronto como lo hagan, las tropas de la OTAN irán inmediatamente allí. A pesar de cualquier obligación y acuerdo. ¿No es cierto? Díganos que este territorio pasará a ser ruso, porque es tierra rusa.

t.me/vicktop55/1803


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

*¡Noticias del frente!

Avance de los grupos de asalto de las Fuerzas Armadas RF y NM de la RPD en la parte occidental de Mariupol. Pérdidas en las formaciones de los Ucronazis y destrucción de sus fortificaciones. Se está luchando en la parte central de la ciudad.*

Voenkor Yu. Kotenok


----------



## El Promotor (16 Mar 2022)

La desesperación de apodera de Putin y de su estado mayor y rascan tropas de cualquier rincón de la Rusia profunda.

No pueden con Ucrania.



LOL.






@Scardanelli @Ernesto o lo otro @Lma0Zedong @Burbujo II @Casino @alas97 @Archimanguina @Don Juan de Austria @Archibald @Edge2 @eljusticiero @Fígaro @FernandoIII @Karamba @lowfour @Caronte el barquero @Josant2022 @César92 @Castellano @ccartech @Godofredo1099 @rondo @Covaleda @honk @uberales @BTK @Guillotin @Zhukov @Michael_Knight @keylargof @Cazadora @aldebariano @Kiliab @Kalikatres @Decimus @Limón @Iron John @AngloSionista @Popuespe @daputi ha muerto @CommiePig @winojunko @esNecesario @pemebe @AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS @FULANITODETALYCUAL @Gonzalor


----------



## Abstenuto (16 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *DATO mata RELATO*.
> 
> Os proporciono datos Españoles (sobre importaciones/exportaciones rusas).
> 
> ...



Aparte de eso, supongo que podría ir cambiando parte de sus reservas de oro por dólares (en bancos chinos, por ejemplo) e ir afrontando los pagos


----------



## fulcrum29smt (16 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No, muchos de esos sistemas `pueden disparar mientras avanzan y necesitan infinitamente menos soporte que un avión. Ademas es un pais muy grande, no se puede controlar todo lo que se mueve.
> 
> Es una buena idea, y no les mete en el fregado. Una vez cruzan el primer metro son ucranianos. En la europa del este hay cientos de sistemas sovieticos todavia funcionando, creo que si meteran esto, una parte se perdera pero algo llegara.



Los SA-8 Gecko (Osa para los Rusos) si son móviles, tanto los SA-10 Grumble como los SA-12 Gladiator que se han hablado son versiones antiguas Soviéticas del S-300 que son fijas, en modo de desplazamiento sus radares están apagados y no pueden disparar. Necesitan de 15 a 30 minutos para desplegar sus antenas radar y ponerse en modo de combate.

Los S-300 más modernos que podrían recibir son los de Grecia que opera la versión S-300 PMU1 de exportación lógicamente (degradada con respecto a la Rusa equivalente).

Otra cosa distinta es lo que tu dices, que es muy difícil controlar toda la frontera occidental de Ucrania las 24 horas.


----------



## gargamelix (16 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La doctrina de ataque de primer golpe del Pentagono consiste en tratar de destruir todos los silos del enemigo para que los misiles supervivientes pueden ser interceptados por su sistema anti misiles, lanzar uno solo es estúpido, anularía el efecto de golpear primero.



Lo tienen todo simulado miles de veces y los que saben del tema siempre han dicho lo mismo, si se lanza una sólo sin avisar, salen todas detrás sí o sí porque en la práctica no hay tiempo para otra cosa. Es lo que hay.


----------



## Arraki (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

Sanciones contra Rusia: Washington DC.

El hombre se sorprende al encontrar estantes vacíos en la tienda.

t.me/vicktop55/1800
_
Video en el enlace_


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *¡Noticias del frente!
> 
> Avance de los grupos de asalto de las Fuerzas Armadas RF y NM de la RPD en la parte occidental de Mariupol. Pérdidas en las formaciones de los Ucronazis y destrucción de sus fortificaciones. Se está luchando en la parte central de la ciudad.*
> 
> Voenkor Yu. Kotenok



Poned la fuente.


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

*Putin: Las sanciones occidentales asestaron un duro golpe a toda la economía mundial

El presidente aseguró que Rusia, a diferencia de Occidente, respetará los derechos de propiedad de las empresas extranjeras*


----------



## DonCrisis (16 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Zapatero anuncia que la garantía de los ahorros se eleva a 100.000 euros
> 
> 
> Ahora la cantidad estaba en 20.000.- También se creará un fondo de 30.000 millones para comprar activos "de calidad" a entidades financieras y garantizar así la liquidez del sistema financiero.- Rajoy apoya "sin condiciones" la ampliación de las garantías
> ...



Sí, yo sólo quería puntualizar que el fondo de reservas no lo creó ZP. De todas formas, éste sólo era (y sigue siendo) una ilusión. Si una entidad bancaria quiebra, no hay fondo que garantice los depósitos que en él se encontraban, ya sea con un tope de 20.ooo, que de 100.000€, y menos con la consiguiente quiebra en cadena que se produciría. ZP lo subió para dar confianza y evitar fugas de capitales que llevarían a un corralito y a un empeoramiento brutal de la economía (cuando entras en aplicar corralitos, el futuro que te queda es muy jodido)


----------



## Jotagb (16 Mar 2022)

Arrian la bandera de Rusia en el consejo de Europa.
Cuál es su significado?


----------



## keylargof (16 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Putin: "Occidente no tendrá éxito en lograr el dominio global"
> 
> El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin , dijo hoy que Occidente “no tendría éxito” en lo que llamó su intento de lograr el dominio global y desmembrar a Rusia.*
> 
> ...



Cada vez aburre más el abuelo cebolletas


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (16 Mar 2022)

Aquí se puede ver el aftermath del ataque con artillería pesada contra la base aérea de Kherson ocupada por los rusos. Son 2 minutos de auténtica orgía de vehículos y aparatos destrozados.


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Poned la fuente.



Telegram: t.me/swodki/42756


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *¡Noticias del frente!
> 
> Avance de los grupos de asalto de las Fuerzas Armadas RF y NM de la RPD en la parte occidental de Mariupol. Pérdidas en las formaciones de los Ucronazis y destrucción de sus fortificaciones. Se está luchando en la parte central de la ciudad.*
> 
> Voenkor Yu. Kotenok



Tres días más...y soltamos a los " lebreles,," chechenos, siempre habrá algún conejo agazapado en su madriguera.

Para el domingo, los griegos de Mariupol ya podrían ir a misa en sus iglesias


----------



## delhierro (16 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Los SA-8 Gecko (Osa para los Rusos) si son móviles, tanto los SA-10 Grumble como los SA-12 Gladiator que se han hablado son versiones antiguas Soviéticas del S-300 que son fijas, en modo de desplazamiento sus radares están apagados y no pueden disparar. Necesitan de 15 a 30 minutos para desplegar sus antenas radar y ponerse en modo de combate.
> 
> Los S-300 más modernos que podrían recibir son los de Grecia que opera la versión S-300 PMU1 de exportación lógicamente (degradada con respecto a la Rusa equivalente).
> 
> Otra cosa distinta es lo que tu dices, que es muy difícil controlar toda la frontera occidental de Ucrania las 24 horas.



A los anglso les viene bien , obligaran a deshacerse de estos sistema a los aliados del este ( tendran que comprarles a ellos cositas nuevas, el negocio es el negocio ). 

Ciertamente la mayoría desaparecera sin mucha utilidad, pero alargara algo la guerra, lo venderan para que la moral no decaiga, quieren luchar hasta el ulitimo ucraniano. Si ademas hacen caja, y ellos no corren peligro....fijo que lo hacen.


----------



## tomcat ii (16 Mar 2022)

Para pretender ser álguien importante se repite mucho. Las cosas se dicen una vez.


----------



## AlexLimón99 (16 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> ¿Donde dicen que van ganando?
> 
> Dicen que siguen combatiendo. Y que los rusos podrian preparar acciones de falsa bandera.
> 
> ¿Lo tuyo es muy grave?



¿Eres tú el que me pregunta a mí si me pasa algo grave? ¿El mismo que tiene una foto de perfil de White Power? ¿En serio? 

Lo tuyo no es grave, tío... Lo tuyo directamente es para encerrarte y tirar la llave al mar.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (16 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Ya están los cyborgs con rayos láser rusos!



Los auténticos cyborgs eran los del aeropuerto de Donetsk... 

Y como acabaron de chamuscados esos putos nazis...


----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

Las medidas de represalia de Rusia contra los Estados y empresas sancionados son complejas, de carácter sistémico y se espera que causen daños directos e indirectos a los actores extranjeros, estimados por Rusia en 30-40 billones de dólares en los próximos dos años.

t.me/surf_noise1/8436


----------



## ferrys (16 Mar 2022)

La tecnología rusa es la polla. Aviones derribados 5 veces, mismos tanques destruidos todos los días y ahora el barco hundido vuelve a navegar. Ni en Piratas del Caribe


----------



## gargamelix (16 Mar 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Para pretender ser álguien importante se repite mucho. Las cosas se dicen una vez.



Si es mentira hay que decirlo mil veces dijo nosequien. Pero hay indicadores económicos que anuncian que habrá un acuerdo pronto, o por lo menos hay gente apostando a eso.


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

Fotos de los civiles muertos ocasionados por el bombardeo ucraniano en un banco de Doneskt. Un medio italiano ha usado esas imágenes para ilustrar un bombardeo ruso en Kiev.


----------



## Jotagb (16 Mar 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 986044
> 
> Arrian la bandera de Rusia en el consejo de Europa.
> Cuál es su significado?



Por lo visto los ruskis no se lo han tomado bien y dicen que colguemos la multicolor ahí como los maricas que somos. Razón no les falta.


----------



## delhierro (16 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las medidas de represalia de Rusia contra los Estados y empresas sancionados son complejas, de carácter sistémico y se espera que causen daños directos e indirectos a los actores extranjeros, estimados por Rusia en 30-40 billones de dólares en los próximos dos años.
> 
> t.me/surf_noise1/8436



Yo les doy una idea desde mi barra del bar. Nacionalizaciones e impago de todos los prestamos y facturas a las empresas de paises que hayan bloqueado fondos. Lo demas es humo. Humo a la espera vana, de que acabando el follon, los anglos las retiren.


----------



## Treefrog (16 Mar 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> En el parte de guerra de hoy de Telecinco, la prueba de la masacre que están cometiendo los rusos sobre los civiles, han puesto un asesinato a sangre fría y a civiles acribillados por rusos cuando compraban el pan. Todo ello según David cantero, que ha acusado a Putin de masacrar a los civiles por gusto.
> 
> También han dicho que Rusia está al borde de la ruina y que los ucranianos están causando muchas bajas rusas, más de las que ellas esperadas.
> 
> Flipante el partido que han tomado por uno de los bandos. Ha salido una granja de bebés y eso de que se tuvieran que quedar sin recoger por los padres que compraron los bebés lo pintan como una desgracia provocada por Putin.



Eso de las granjas de bebés hasta lo he visto en diarios de Hispanoamérica... Parejas de Chilenos y Argentinos que estaban en Ucrania para ir a a buscar su bebé de probeta por maternidad subrogada...Esto en países con miles (cientos de miles?) de niños sin hogar !!

Ucrania tiene que ser un agujero de corrupción infecto, lo que no justifica ninguna guerra, pero tampoco un ingreso en la UE.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

PUTIN A OTANO-GLOBALISTAS: "Quiero que los ciudadanos comunes de los estados occidentales también me escuchen. Ahora están tratando de convencerte de que todas tus dificultades son el resultado de algunas acciones hostiles de Rusia. Que de tu billetera debes pagar la lucha contra la mítica amenaza rusa. . Es mentira."

“La verdad es que los problemas que enfrentan millones de personas en Occidente son el resultado de acciones realizadas por las élites gobernantes. Sus errores, su miopía y sus ambiciones. Estas élites (...) están obsesionadas con sus intereses egoístas y superganancias. »


----------



## Simo Hayha (16 Mar 2022)

Orcochatarra ardiendo tras el contrataque ucranio en el aeropuerto de Kherson


----------



## torque_200bc (16 Mar 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 986044
> 
> Arrian la bandera de Rusia en el consejo de Europa.
> Cuál es su significado?



Rusia abandono la organizacion hace pocos dias.


----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Olaf Scholz dijo: "¿Hay un genocidio en el Donbás? Esto es una especie de broma".
> Seguimos con las palabras del canciller: "Aquí está mi abuelo Fritz Scholz, un Standartenführer de las SS, que organizó un verdadero genocidio en la Unión Soviética durante la guerra, no así".
> 
> Nuestros lectores en Alemania sienten esta animosidad hacia todo lo ruso de la familia Scholz.
> ...








Fritz von Scholz (en realidad Friedrich Max Karl Scholz Edler von Rarancze; nacido el 9 de diciembre de 1896 en Pilsen; † el 28 de julio de 1944 cerca de Sinimäe, RSS de Estonia) fue un líder de grupo de las SS de Austria y teniente general de las Waffen SS durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial.


----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 986044
> 
> Arrian la bandera de Rusia en el consejo de Europa.
> Cuál es su significado?



Que han abandonado el Consejo de Europa por voluntad propia. 
Es otro organismo manipulado por los de siempre.


----------



## NoRTH (16 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Orcochatarra ardiendo tras el contrataque ucranio en el aeropuerto de Kherson



vaya barbacoa 

oxtia lo de los rusos perdiendo material es traca


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Mar 2022)

E.On ha dejado de comprar gas ruso fuente: Bloomberg


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Mar 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Por lo visto los ruskis no se lo han tomado bien y dicen que colguemos la multicolor ahí como los maricas que somos. Razón no les falta.



No nos incorpore a los demás en sus aficiones. Gracias


----------



## Jotagb (16 Mar 2022)

Putin - sobre la "quinta columna" y los "traidores nacionales":

“No condeno en absoluto a los que tienen una villa en Miami o en la Riviera francesa, que no pueden prescindir del foie gras, las ostras o las llamadas libertades de género.

Pero ese no es absolutamente el problema. Y, repito, en el hecho de que muchas de estas personas, por su propia naturaleza, están ubicadas mentalmente precisamente allí, y no aquí con nuestro pueblo, no con Rusia. Y esto es, en su opinión, un signo de pertenencia a una casta superior, a una raza superior.
No puedo colgar el vídeo, pero lo ha dicho en RT.


----------



## ccartech (16 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


> Los amos aplaudiendo al criado.



Pide aviones y le dan aplausos


----------



## Jotagb (16 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> No nos incorpore a los demás en sus aficiones. Gracias



Si se ofende es por alguna razón, a mí me hace gracia el comentario.


----------



## bigmaller (16 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Mariúpol podría tardar en caer más de lo previsto.
> 
> Previsión era finales de esta semana.
> 
> ...



Lamentablemente se van a hacer peliculas de ese asedio.
Solo pido que no quede un nazi vivo o sin ajusticiar.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Fotos de los civiles muertos ocasionados por el bombardeo ucraniano en un banco de Doneskt. Un medio italiano ha usado esas imágenes para ilustrar un bombardeo ruso en Kiev.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 986056
> Ver archivo adjunto 986057
> ...



Massmierdas at work


----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (16 Mar 2022)

Drone ucranio se cepilla orcoBUK nazirruso


----------



## paconan (16 Mar 2022)

Habrá reunión Zelensky-Putin?


*Podolyak anunció la preparación de documentos para posibles negociaciones entre Zelensky y Putin*

El asesor del jefe de la oficina de Vladimir Zelensky, miembro de la delegación ucraniana en las conversaciones con Rusia, Mikhail Podolyak, anunció la preparación de documentos para posibles negociaciones directas entre Zelensky y el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin.
Anteriormente, el secretario de prensa del presidente de la Federación Rusa, Dmitry Peskov , dijo que nadie excluye la posibilidad de una reunión entre Putin y Zelensky, pero de antemano, las delegaciones y los ministros deben asegurarse de que se reúnan por el bien del resultado, y no por el bien de la conversación.
“La única forma de terminar esta guerra es a través de conversaciones directas entre los dos presidentes. En eso estamos trabajando con estas conversaciones de paz. Estamos trabajando en documentos que los presidentes luego pueden negociar y firmar... Obviamente, eso podría suceder pronto", - dijo Podolyak en una entrevista con el canal de televisión estadounidense PBS. 










Подоляк рассказал о подготовке к возможным переговорам Зеленского с Путиным


Советник главы офиса Владимира Зеленского, член украинской делегации на переговорах с Россией Михаил Подоляк заявил о подготовке документов для возможных прямых РИА Новости, 16.03.2022




ria.ru


----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

No hay confianza: Berlín está en contra de enviar militares de la OTAN a Ucrania, es una línea roja. Ayer mismo, el envío de armas alemanas a Ucrania era una línea roja. Hoy, sin embargo, los faustpatrones alemanes en Ucrania están disparando a los tanques rusos.

t.me/vicktop55/1806


----------



## radium (16 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La doctrina de ataque de primer golpe del Pentagono consiste en tratar de destruir todos los silos del enemigo para que los misiles supervivientes pueden ser interceptados por su sistema anti misiles, lanzar uno solo es estúpido, anularía el efecto de golpear primero.



Tengo entendido que ante la posibilidad de perder los silos nucleares propios, cualquier potencia optaría por lanzarlo todo inmediatamente para asegurar que se cumpla la MAD (_mutually assured destruction)._


----------



## Simo Hayha (16 Mar 2022)

La fuerza aerea ucrania continua con las labores de desmilitarización del ejército invasor nazi


----------



## Kreonte (16 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Sigues vendiendo la mierda del fascismo cuando el Lavrov ya ha aclarado que esta guerra es por el orden mundial. Espero que estés fuera de España hamijo.
El CNI te tiene fichado a ti y a toda la purria.


----------



## LIRDISM (16 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Mariúpol podría tardar en caer más de lo previsto.
> 
> Previsión era finales de esta semana.
> 
> ...



No estoy seguro es que ya están en el centro los rusos y ya están muy rodeados los ucranianos y puede que le queden tropas luchando en la fábrica pero ya han llegado al último reducto de la ciudad.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (16 Mar 2022)

OT


terremoto gordo no muy lejos de Fuck-ushima, un par de millones de hogares sin luz


----------



## NoRTH (16 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> No hay confianza: Berlín está en contra de enviar militares de la OTAN a Ucrania, es una línea roja. Ayer mismo, el envío de armas alemanas a Ucrania era una línea roja. Hoy, sin embargo, los faustpatrones alemanes en Ucrania están disparando a los tanques rusos.
> 
> t.me/vicktop55/1806



es lo que hay macho

los rusos tendrian que haber tenido en cuenta la llegada masiva de todo tipo de material 

joder que ya lo han vivido en Siria 

y eso de tener bases aereas y que te las revienten con artilleria es para hacerselo mirar


----------



## Salamandra (16 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Los SA-8 Gecko (Osa para los Rusos) si son móviles, tanto los SA-10 Grumble como los SA-12 Gladiator que se han hablado son versiones antiguas Soviéticas del S-300 que son fijas, en modo de desplazamiento sus radares están apagados y no pueden disparar. Necesitan de 15 a 30 minutos para desplegar sus antenas radar y ponerse en modo de combate.
> 
> Los S-300 más modernos que podrían recibir son los de Grecia que opera la versión S-300 PMU1 de exportación lógicamente (degradada con respecto a la Rusa equivalente).
> 
> Otra cosa distinta es lo que tu dices, que es muy difícil controlar toda la frontera occidental de Ucrania las 24 horas.



¿Y ese armamento notiene cláusulas de utilización? Es decir ¿se puede utilizar contra el país que te lo vende?.

Porque yo creia que esas cosas iban en el contrato.


----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Abstenuto (16 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Sigo sin entender porque los rusos no meten más hombres y material, parece que están en inferioridad numérica y eso les está retrasando el avance y causado más bajas.



Leí una entrevista a Strelkov en la que decía que Rusia no podía movilizar a más hombres porque eran necesarios en otras partes de Rusia. Citaba las Kuriles y el Cáucaso. Creo recordar que cifraba en 50.000 los hombres que podía incorporar como mucho. Decía que era preferible formar batallones de voluntarios rusos en vez de importar combatientes de Siria u otros lugares

Me pareció un tanto extraña la explicación.


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Mar 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Eso de las granjas de bebés hasta lo he visto en diarios de Hispanoamérica... Parejas de Chilenos y Argentinos que estaban en Ucrania para ir a a buscar su bebé de probeta por maternidad subrogada...Esto en países con miles (cientos de miles?) de niños sin hogar !!
> 
> Ucrania tiene que ser un agujero de corrupción infecto, lo que no justifica ninguna guerra, pero tampoco un ingreso en la UE.



Esas granjas de niños eran para cosas mas siniestras que para que adoptasen los sodomitas.


----------



## Alvin Red (16 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Rusia pide a EE.UU. que detenga el suministro de armas a Ucrania*
> 
> El secretario del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, Nikolai Patrushev, y su homólogo estadounidense, Jake Sullivan, hablaron sobre Ucrania en una conversación telefónica, según Interfax, durante la cual Patrushev pidió a Estados Unidos que detuviera el suministro de armas a Ucrania.



Patrushev - Coño, es que ya no nos caben en las armerías ni aun utilizando las de Siberia


----------



## paconan (16 Mar 2022)

*Indian Oil Corporation compra crudo ruso con un descuento de $ 20- $ 25: Informe*
*Indian Oil Corporation ha comprado alrededor de 3 millones de barriles de crudo ruso con un gran descuento respecto a las tasas internacionales vigentes, dijeron las fuentes.*

Indian Oil Corporation (IOC), la principal empresa petrolera del país, compró hasta 3 millones de barriles de petróleo crudo que Rusia había ofrecido con un gran descuento sobre las tasas internacionales vigentes, dijeron las fuentes.

La compra, realizada a través de un comerciante, es la primera desde que Rusia invadió Ucrania el 24 de febrero y generó presión internacional para aislar a la administración del presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin.

Fuentes al tanto del asunto dijeron que IOC compró crudo Urals para entrega en mayo con un descuento de $ 20-25 por barril con respecto al Brent fechado.

A medida que EE. UU. y otras naciones occidentales impusieron sanciones a Moscú, Rusia comenzó a ofrecer petróleo y otros productos básicos a precios reducidos a India y otros grandes importadores.

IOC compró términos modificados que requieren que el vendedor lo entregue en la costa india para evitar cualquier complicación que puedan generar las sanciones al organizar el envío y el seguro.









Indian Oil Corporation Buys Russian Crude At A Discount of $20-$25: Report


Indian Oil Corporation (IOC), the nation's top oil firm, has bought as much as 3 million barrels of crude oil that Russia had offered at a steep discount to prevailing international rates, said sources.




www.ndtv.com


----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

En este día de 1968, las tropas estadounidenses masacraron brutalmente a unos 500 hombres, mujeres y niños desarmados de la aldea survietnamita de Mỹ Lai y agredieron sexualmente a las mujeres antes de matarlas. Al final, sólo un soldado fue condenado por "el episodio más impactante de la guerra de Vietnam".


----------



## Teuro (16 Mar 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 986044
> 
> Arrian la bandera de Rusia en el consejo de Europa.
> Cuál es su significado?



Usualmente es porque no paga la cuota.


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Sigues vendiendo la mierda del fascismo cuando el Lavrov ya ha aclarado que esta guerra es por el orden mundial. Espero que estés fuera de España hamijo.
> El CNI te tiene fichado a ti y a toda la purria.



Vendo lo que me sale de los huevos, ñordo.


----------



## El_Suave (16 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Los modelos de guerra nuclear son escalonados no totales.
> 
> Es decir, imagina que la OTAN crea una zona no fly, la respuesta rusa teniendo en cuenta la superioridad militar de la OTAN y la progresión natural del conflicto sería un lanzamiento nuclear limitado, seguramente de 20 a 50 kilotones en una zona despoblada de algún país OTAN.
> 
> ...



Conspiranoic mode ON.

Sobre el primer supuesto, el de advertencia sobre despoblado, mucha lluvia de polvo veo yo por ahí.

No sé, no sé...


----------



## El amigo (16 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Porque claro, financiar con fondos propios una fabrica de semiconductores y chips en España eso no se le ocurre a nadie.
> 
> Mejor esos 20.000 millones para estudios de genero y su puta madre.



Esos 20.000 millones por supuesto que don mejores para los chiringuitos de los amigotes. O acaso crees que ese dinero va a ir al tema de género?


----------



## Bulldozerbass (16 Mar 2022)

Conferencia interesante de 2015, aunque ideológicamente alejada de mi espectro.

Podría haber sido expuesta hoy, este hombre sabía que se iba a vé un foyón que no sabe donde sa metío.


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Mar 2022)

Un soldado capturado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania contó cómo los comandantes encadenan a sus subordinados para evitar que se rindan a los ejércitos de la RPD y Rusia.


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Luego esta la minoria de ucranianos, que son rumanos etnicos.



polonia miyon y pico de refujiados ukros

los paises de alrededor todos los que han podido

Comunidad de madrid 45 refujiados para todo lo demas ministerio de igualdas y jenaros


----------



## pemebe (16 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Porque están desempeñando un papel, el que declararon. Además destinar más tropas y el mejor armamento es dar pistas el enemigo.
> Si el grueso de sus tropas están en Ucrania ¿Qué impide a la OTAN, que ya preparó a su población para tal evento, atacar por otro frente? Es lo mismo que su armamento punta, les deja a la OTAN de espectadores y si les interesa se meten y si no les interesa no. Demasiada información. Eso sin contar que armamento mostrado, es armamento que de facto es más vulnerable y que debe ser "updateado" de inmediato.
> 
> Además hay más piezas en este puzzle y no se juegan en el frente, como estos ejemplos:
> ...







__





Cargando…






oec.world





*Mayor exportador del mundo en Trigo y Morcajo (Tranquillón). 8,14 miles de millones de dolares*
Mayor exportador del mundo en Productos Intermedios de Hierro O Acero Sin Alear: 6,99 miles de millones de dolares
Mayor exportador de mundo de Niquel en Bruto 4,03 miles de millones de dolares
Mayor exportador del mundo deAbonos Minerales O Químicos Nitrogenados. 3,05MM miles de millones










Deuda Pública de Rusia 2021


En 2021 la deuda pública en Rusia fue de 255.488 millones de euros creció 5.350 millones desde 2020 cuando fue de 250.138 millones de euros,.




datosmacro.expansion.com





En 2020 la deuda pública en Rusia fue de 249.298 millones de euros, creció 41.330 millones desde 2019 cuando fue de 207.968 millones de euros,.
Esta cifra supone que la deuda en 2020 alcanzó el 19,28% del PIB de Rusia, una subida de 5,49 puntos respecto a 2019, en el que la deuda fue el 13,79% del PIB. *Rusia está entre los países con menos deuda respecto al PIB del mundo.*

en 1998 la deuda rusa alcanzo el 135,19% del PIB.


----------



## morpheus2010 (16 Mar 2022)

Pues me parece igual de mal, precisamente la actuación de Rusia en Siria me pareció justa.
A cada bando le molan sus guerritas y sus muertos.
Así sois.


----------



## Kreonte (16 Mar 2022)

radium dijo:


> Tengo entendido que ante la posibilidad de perder los silos nucleares propios, cualquier potencia optaría por lanzarlo todo inmediatamente para asegurar que se cumpla la MAD (_mutually assured destruction)._



No creo q haya guerra nuclear. Seguirían con la guerra convencional salvo peligro de invasión en su territorio. Si quieren ser hijoputas la lanzan a cientos de kilometros de altura creando un pulso electromagnético y mandando el país enemigo a la edad de piedra. Que es lo q probablemente pasaría por un bando o por el otro. La pregunta aquí es si hecho esto hay posibilidad de contraataque o todos los dispositivos nucleares quedan fritos.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (16 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 986090
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 986093
> ...



Coño pues para liberar el teatro, repetir la " receta" del colegio de Beslan , no vale.

Quizá con gases aturdidores y mucho tacto, pero habrá muertos entre los rehenes, sin duda alguna.


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> No es un accidente sino una mala traducción. GRAD es granizo en ruso. Le dieron con un BM-21 en todo el morro.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 985990



para ir a cazar el jabali salvaje a las urbanizaciones de collado villalva me parece excesivo, pero para los latifundios del sur va bien


----------



## Jotagb (16 Mar 2022)

El diputado de la Duma estatal, Adam Delimkhanov, está preparando a los soldados de las fuerzas especiales chechenas para el asalto a Azovstal.

Esta es la última sección de Mariupol, que no está controlada por tropas rusas. Los soldados del batallón nacional "Azov" y otras unidades ucranianas construyeron allí poderosos reductos defensivos.

Continúa la limpieza de Mariupol de unidades Bandera.


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> No creo q haya guerra nuclear. Seguirían con la guerra convencional salvo peligro de invasión en su territorio. Si quieren ser hijoputas la lanzan a cientos de kilometros de altura creando un pulso electromagnético y mandando el país enemigo a la edad de piedra. Que es lo q probablemente pasaría por un bando o por el otro. La pregunta aquí es si hecho esto hay posibilidad de contraataque o todos los dispositivos nucleares quedan fritos.



¿El CNI no te ha dicho que esas instalaciones están especialmente protegidas contra pulsos electromagnéticos? ¿o no viene en Call of Duty?


----------



## Vilux (16 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Parece que se está acercando el choque de clases.
> Londres y Washington están llamando a que los oligarcas rusos se muestren
> y cierren filas para tumbar al gobierno. Solo era cuestión de tiempo.



En realidad están ayudando a que Rusia haga una buena purga, como hizo Erdogán.

Están desesperados los piratas anglosajones.


----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

Pagina de terremotos en tiempo real





__





GlobalIncidentMap.com Global Earthquakes Map


A Continously-Updated Global Display Of Earthquakes Data Sourced From Various Governments




quakes.globalincidentmap.com


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

MagicPep dijo:


> es una guerra que esta motivada y dirigida desde la politica, ya lo han dicho muchas veces, el objetivo no es la ocupacion de Ucrania si no la consecucion de los objetivos politicos que se marcaron al inicio.
> 
> por otro lado si la tomara como una guerra de conquista los alidos de Rusia la dejarian de apoyar, eso lo deberion hablar y acortdar antes del inicio detodo esto
> 
> o yo lo interpreto asi por lo menos



quieren tus organos para transplantes y lo sabes


----------



## Covaleda (16 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Drone ucranio se cepilla orcoBUK nazirruso



El vídeo está muy bien, sobre todo por la calidad.
El muchacho que lo ha subido es este:

Llamativo que los rusos tuvieran su batería de SAM escondida en el patio de una escuela.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (16 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> ¿Y ese armamento notiene cláusulas de utilización? Es decir ¿se puede utilizar contra el país que te lo vende?.
> 
> Porque yo creia que esas cosas iban en el contrato.



Ten en cuenta que la mayoría de ese armamento fué comprado en tiempos en tiempos de la URSS por países que en ese tiempo eran miembros del Pacto de Varsovia.

Ergo no hay contrato, y en caso de que lo hubiera pierdes el derecho a recibir piezas o soporte técnico del fabricante como mucho, pero hay actualizaciones de armas Soviéticas realizadas por Polonia, República Checa, Hungria, etc... Ejemplos: Modernizaciones del SA-3 y SA-6 .

Aquí tienes varios ejemplos.

Legacy Air Defence System Upgrades

El único país de Europa que compró baterías SAM de Rusia fué Chipre que después las cedió a Grecia por presiones de Turquía. Grecia tiene SA-10 PMU1 y SA-15 Tor .


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## la mano negra (16 Mar 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Putin - sobre la "quinta columna" y los "traidores nacionales":
> 
> “No condeno en absoluto a los que tienen una villa en Miami o en la Riviera francesa, que no pueden prescindir del foie gras, las ostras o las llamadas libertades de género.
> 
> ...



La guerra se ahonda . Vamos mal. Los rusos van a ganar , de eso no hay duda . Pero Europa va a pagar un precio brutal . El Imperio de la Mentira será vencido pero esta guerra no va a ser lo rápida que yo esperaba. Los yanquis tienen que estar muy contentos nos van a hacer que choquemos frontalmente europeos contra rusos. Y los chinos se están frotando las manos. Y de los judíos para qué hablar.


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

Las tropas de la LPR, continuando con las operaciones ofensivas, combate en los límites de la ciudad en el noroeste, noreste y este de la ciudad de Severodonetsk.

Las unidades de la RPD, desarrollando la ofensiva, tomaron el control de los asentamientos de Mikhailovka, Stavka, Botmanka, Vasilievka y luchan por Verkhnetoretskoye.

Durante el día, la aviación y la defensa aérea de las fuerzas aeroespaciales rusas derribaron: dos aviones Su-25 ucranianos en la región de Chernihiv, un MiG-29 en la región de Novaya Bykovka, así como cuatro vehículos aéreos no tripulados - el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa

Ministerio de Defensa ruso: aviones rusos atacaron 128 instalaciones militares en Ucrania en un solo día.


----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)

*fractura en Mariupol: el frente común de defensa se derrumbó. fragmentado en grupos separados.*


Los combatientes chechenos se preparan para asaltar la empresa Mariupol "Azovstal"


El gobierno de la LPR adoptó una resolución según la cual, a partir del 17 de marzo, la hryvnia se puede usar en paralelo con el rublo ruso en toda la república, hasta nuevo aviso. Noté que muchas soluciones aparecen primero en #LNR 


Los nacionalistas ucranianos minaron el mecanismo de bloqueo del Canal de Crimea del Norte con 20 kilogramos de TNT... pero los ingenieros y zapadores de las tropas del Mar Negro, que liberaron el territorio, se adelantaron a los salvajes.


----------



## Abstenuto (16 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Comedoritos filo-orcos, id preparando el macuto que putin os necesita.



Arréglate el jepeto, subnormal

Hasta nunca


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Los rusos combinan piezas de museo rodantes con buenos artilugios. Molaría dotar al ejército español con los Kaliber rusos para tener al sultán a raya.



que dises tu loko con los gonzalez hontoria del siglo XIX actualizado con un proyecti multiusos guiado por wassap vamos sobrados


----------



## Vilux (16 Mar 2022)

Jrandes héroes "capturando" material averiado.


----------



## ccartech (16 Mar 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Putin - sobre la "quinta columna" y los "traidores nacionales":
> 
> “No condeno en absoluto a los que tienen una villa en Miami o en la Riviera francesa, que no pueden prescindir del foie gras, las ostras o las llamadas libertades de género.
> 
> ...



Me canse de repetirle a muchos de mi entorno que se la pasan diciendo ..
Vos no sabes !!
En Europa bla bla bla
En EEUU bla bla bla
Pero en este pais de mierda, bla ble bli(el de su origen claro).

Esta gente es evasora compulsiva de cualquier tipo de impuesto y o servicio si puede.
Cobran muchas veces gran parte de sus negocios en negro.
Otras ni siquiera trabajan, ya que les toco nacer en una flia acomodada.
Y no hablemos de los que tienen trabajo y no hacen una mierda. Van solo a cobrar.
Generalmente es ese tipo de personas.
No me canso de decirle, Se creen occidentales pero son tratados como Latinos / Sudacas y nunca dejaran de serlo.
Por cierto aca en el Foro hay uno que empieza con Mick y termina con ager.


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Porque están desempeñando un papel, el que declararon. Además destinar más tropas y el mejor armamento es dar pistas el enemigo.
> Si el grueso de sus tropas están en Ucrania ¿Qué impide a la OTAN, que ya preparó a su población para tal evento, atacar por otro frente? Es lo mismo que su armamento punta, les deja a la OTAN de espectadores y si les interesa se meten y si no les interesa no. Demasiada información. Eso sin contar que armamento mostrado, es armamento que de facto es más vulnerable y que debe ser "updateado" de inmediato.
> 
> Además hay más piezas en este puzzle y no se juegan en el frente, como estos ejemplos:
> ...



muchomenos trafico en madrid y vuelve el letrero ''hoy no se fía, mañana si''


----------



## Salamandra (16 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seguimos sin saber si esa deuda puede ser pagada con las cuentas del gas que todavía vende y no están embargadas. Seguimos sin saber que pasa con ese dinero, si es obligación de Rusia atender sus contratos y occidente quedarse con el dinero. Si es así ¿cuando finalizan los contratos?

Que tiene poca deuda Rusia y dinero para pagarla está claro. que las sanciones son un abuso de derecho, en el mejor de los casos, es cobrar unos en detrimento de otros. ¿qué pasa con los tenedores de la deuda?

Rusia, según creo, ha dicho que no piensa suplicar que le quiten las sanciones.

Creo que Rusia puede esperar que la caída del dólar le ayude con el impago hoy ¿ o pagará de otra forma?. Ese es mi lío, no otro.


----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

Parece que el fondo es más profundo de lo que esperábamos:

Un colono ucraniano en Roma amenaza de muerte a mujeres rusas en la capital italiana con matar a sus hijos

Parece que Fakhrudin Sharafmal, un nazi de Lviv, ha dado un ejemplo contagioso a las masas de personas alimentadas por el odio

(Vídeo con subtítulos en inglés para distribuirlo entre los amigos de habla inglesa)

Este es el tipo de cosas que hay que cortar de raíz.

t.me/surf_noise1/8437


----------



## Teuro (16 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Apostamos a que tiramos unos cuantos por el suelo y cuadno se vayan las cámaras se pone él mismo a cogerlos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Profesor Bacterio (16 Mar 2022)

Ojo al dato que según algunas fuentes barcazas de desembraco se están posicionando frente a Odessa. supongo que es una maniobra para detraer fuerzas de otras regiones, no creo que estén tan locos como para tratar de desembarcar allí.








En otro orden de cosas el ataque con artillería pesada a la base aérea de Kherson ha sido tan brutal que según algunas fuentes los rusos estarían abandonando la zona.


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Apostamos a que tiramos unos cuantos por el suelo y cuadno se vayan las cámaras se pone él mismo a cogerlos.



Niño, vete a jugar a Warthunder y deja a los mayores seguir con los temas serios.


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ucrania en algunas de sus características y peculiaridades es un país notablemente estable. Por ejemplo, en términos de robo.
> 
> Los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania luchan con equipos viejos porque los miembros del Consejo de Seguridad y Defensa Nacional robaron dinero para adquirir el nuevo.
> 
> ...



pero eso es muy normal, vamos a ver las chortinas ukras estan hiperbuenorras, cuanto mas buenorra esta una tia mas cara esta de mantener, luego al dia te sale por un paston y si follas con ella se te dispara el gasto


----------



## Vilux (16 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> La desesperación de apodera de Putin y de su estado mayor y rascan tropas de cualquier rincón de la Rusia profunda.
> 
> No pueden con Ucrania.
> 
> ...



¿Desesperación o cobro de favores? ¿Acaso la OTAN no tuvo que recurrir a mercenarios árabes (ISIS) en Siria por no enviar a sus soldados a la muerte? Pues aquí lo mismo.


----------



## paconan (16 Mar 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Putin - sobre la "quinta columna" y los "traidores nacionales":
> 
> “No condeno en absoluto a los que tienen una villa en Miami o en la Riviera francesa, que no pueden prescindir del foie gras, las ostras o las llamadas libertades de género.
> 
> ...



Fuente de eso? de esas declaraciones?
o es que adaptamos el relato para que encaje mejor?

Palabras de Putin según fuente rusa 


"El jefe de Estado también señaló los intentos de Occidente de dividir la sociedad rusa.
“Claro que apostarán a la llamada 'quinta columna'. A los traidores nacionales, a los que ganan dinero aquí con nosotros, pero viven allá. Y no viven en el sentido geográfico de la palabra, sino según su pensamientos, de acuerdo a su conciencia esclava", dijo el mandatario.
Hizo hincapié en que estas aspiraciones están condenadas al fracaso."










О новых мерах поддержки россиян и Украине. Главное из речи Путина


Владимир Путин подписал указ о новых мерах поддержки россиян. Об этом он сообщил на совещании по экономическим вопросам. РИА Новости, 16.03.2022




ria.ru


----------



## BecerraForPresident (16 Mar 2022)

Venga, visto lo visto lo diré yo . Nos creemos MegaMan como especie y la realidad es que somos la misma bazofia que hace 50 años con la diferencia de que tenemos móviles táctiles y mejores gráficos digitales pero en el mundo de lo real fuera de la matrix seguimos siendo la misma basura no tienes más que ver culaquier guerra independiente del país que sea, no misiles ni ultrasónicos ni rayos láser ni super soldados, los mismo petardos Paco que estallan lejos de su radio de impacto sesgabdo vidas civiles. Somos una mota de polvo en el astro mapa y nos vamos a ir a la mierda antes de que el universo parpadee. Un saludo y cuídate


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Mar 2022)

Voy ha hacer un vatinicio(sic): la bandera roja con la hoz y el martillo va a volver a ondear en las torres del Kremlin


----------



## Vilux (16 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Sanciones contra Rusia: Washington DC.
> 
> El hombre se sorprende al encontrar estantes vacíos en la tienda.
> 
> ...



¿Tampoco tienen aceite de girasol? Valla! Y es solo el comienzo de las cositas que vamos a ver pasar aquí.


----------



## Vilux (16 Mar 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 986044
> 
> Arrian la bandera de Rusia en el consejo de Europa.
> Cuál es su significado?



Rusia se ha salido.


----------



## Von Rudel (16 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Parece que el fondo es más profundo de lo que esperábamos:
> 
> Un colono ucraniano en Roma amenaza de muerte a mujeres rusas en la capital italiana con matar a sus hijos
> 
> ...




Fakhrudin Sharafmal es un fake, no existe nadie con ese referente en todo internet. O por lo menos el abierto que pueda utilizar propaganda.


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> La desesperación de apodera de Putin y de su estado mayor y rascan tropas de cualquier rincón de la Rusia profunda.
> 
> No pueden con Ucrania.
> 
> ...



la columna animosa se dirige hacia tu domicilio, huye insensato


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Mar 2022)

Que cara de rebanacuellos tiene el cabrón:


----------



## Salamandra (16 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Parece que el fondo es más profundo de lo que esperábamos:
> 
> Un colono ucraniano en Roma amenaza de muerte a mujeres rusas en la capital italiana con matar a sus hijos
> 
> ...



Esto a Putin le viene del carajo. No sé por qué le ha puesto FR un cortafuegos a internet, su mejor propaganda se la hacen sus enemigos.
Decidle al más recalcitrante nacionalista vasco o catalán que matarán a sus hijos por ser de una nacionalidad, da igual que ellos no la reconozcan, basta con que se la reconozcan así otros, que les van a matar a sus hijos, que pensais que dirán ¿ehhhh que no somos españoles, que nosotros no pero para los demás fetén?

¿Como pensáis que se ven estas historias en Asia e hispanoamérica?¿Como se verán si además EU es un grupo más pobre y con menor poder de influencia?

Porque estas cosas han sido mucho más cuidadosas en los EEUU que, como país multicultural, tiene mucha más experiencia de cuidar mejor las formas. Os recuerdo que por esas zonas no hay censura de medios rusos.

Y ésto no es sino un producto de las arengas en los medios de comunicación ¿Hace dos meses pensabais encontrar estas noticias y con este eco mediático?


----------



## Jotagb (16 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Fuente de eso? de esas declaraciones?
> o es que adaptamos el relato para que encaje mejor?
> 
> Palabras de Putin según fuente rusa
> ...




Aquí lo dice si sabes ruso o alguien que sepa que lo confirme


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Esto a Putin le viene del carajo. No sé por qué le ha puesto FR un cortafuegos a internet, su mejor propaganda se la hacen sus enemigos.
> Decidle al más recalcitrante nacionalista vasco o catalán que matarán a sus hijos por ser de una nacionalidad, da igual que ellos no la reconozcan, basta con que se la reconozcan así otros, que les van a matar a sus hijos, que pensais que dirán ¿ehhhh que no somos españoles, que nosotros no pero para los demás fetén?
> 
> ¿Como pensáis que se ven estas historias en Asia e hispanoamérica?¿Como se verán si además EU es un grupo más pobre y con menor poder de influencia?
> ...



Yo te digo como se ven, en Tik Tok todos los que comentan en hispanoamerica están a favor de Rusia, todos.


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

segunda pprueba del haarp ruso la tercera mandara a España a traves del tiempo a el año 1890.


----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

Svetlana Tikhanovska, en una conversación telefónica con Volodymyr Zelenski, reveló los métodos para dirigir el gobierno ucraniano en el exilio. Puntos clave de la conversación interceptada:
- Hacer los máximos esfuerzos para conseguir ayuda financiera para el Estado, principalmente en las reuniones con los jefes de Estado europeos
- aumentar sustancialmente las actividades de los medios de comunicación, organizar visitas a instalaciones sociales y realizar transmisiones en línea
- no cambiar la tesis de que Rusia es la causa de la crisis en el país (hmmm... y dejar que los combatientes y los civiles sigan muriendo)

t.me/surf_noise1/8440


----------



## raptors (16 Mar 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> ¿4 nazis del foro? Dirás 400



Tambien


Teuro dijo:


> Clima belicista fomentado desde los medios de comunicación, que no deja de ser una muestra del servilismo de estos al poder. Por un lado, como dijo el otro día un "analista" chino, lo del ataque a Ucrania es irracional, en el sentido que las condiciones de capitulación de Ucrania que se han filtrado son tan ridículas que al final la guerra no va a servir para nada, excepto para segar vidas y destruir infraestructuras y ciudades, pero por otro está la "justificación" que ve Rusia, cosa de consumo interno y que creo que es la base de todo el error. De todas formas esto es recíproco e incluso más acentuado en Rusia, donde te detienen por solo mostrar una cartulina blanca en público.
> 
> En fin, si las masas tuvieran criterio propio (no solo en occidente, sino incluso más en Rusia) esto no pasaría.



Con estos comentarios tratas de aparentar neutralidad... pero todos sabemos que eres un empinado... que escupe mucha "noticia falsa" proUsa....


----------



## Decimus (16 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> La desesperación de apodera de Putin y de su estado mayor y rascan tropas de cualquier rincón de la Rusia profunda.
> 
> No pueden con Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Las turba turco-mongólica-amarilla hallarán en Ucrania su fin.


----------



## Zhukov (16 Mar 2022)

Lo más relevante del discurso de Putin









Путин: "Пытаясь «отменить» Россию, Запад сорвал с себя все маски приличия"


Сегодня российский президент выступил на совещании по развитию экономики Тезисно, главное и того, о чём было заявлено 16 марта Владимиром Владимировичем: - Если бы российские войска остановились на границах ЛНР и ДНР, это не стало бы окончательным решением, не сняло бы угрозы для России - Россия не…




chervonec-001.livejournal.com


----------



## Oso Polar (16 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Me parece que aquí. Es muy interesante para conocer la situación real en Ucrania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



S. Lavrov en su ultima interlocución cuando se refirió a EEUU lo hizo con el peyorativo de "Uncle Sam" (Tío Sam), muchas cosas van a cambiar y los últimos oligarcas saben que se viene una segunda purga.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (16 Mar 2022)

Cutrismo nivel dios


----------



## paconan (16 Mar 2022)

Con pinzas
Un funcionario ucraniano me dice que las negociaciones aún no han progresado significativamente. El funcionario, que tiene conocimiento directo de las conversaciones, me dijo que el tono más positivo de Rusia se refería más a que Moscú quería que se aliviara la presión de las sanciones, calificándolo de “cortina de humo”.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Remequilox (16 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Sigo sin entender porque los rusos no meten más hombres y material, parece que están en inferioridad numérica y eso les está retrasando el avance y causado más bajas.



Lo "curioso" es que estando en inferioridad numérica, están en ofensiva, y ganando. Eso cuestiona todos los criterios y doctrinas clásicas de manual, de la necesidad de una superioridad numérica para efectuar una ofensiva.
Por otra parte, "*muchos*" no significa ni "*más*" ni "*mejor*". Depende de como puedas operar.

(Véase Batalla del lago Trasimeno).

Muchos a la vez, en espacios operativos reducidos, se pueden entorpecer mutuamente. Muchos a la vez pueden ser muchas más bajas a la vez.
Si para un objetivo puede actuar un pelotón, no envías a una compañía, y si la compañía ya es suficiente, no usas un batallón.
Asimismo, a números de efectivos equivalentes, un despliegue operativo menor hace que sea más fácil y rápido ir efectuando relevos y refrescos.
La mayor parte de los efectivos ucranianos desplegados en el teatro operativo no han sido relevados, y llevan acumuladas 3 semanas bajo fuego y ataques casi constantes. Las tropas rusas, mucho menores en lo que a operativo en el frente de batalla se supone, es más fácil ir rotando y relevando.

Al final es una cuestión de coste-beneficio, lograr mantener la iniciativa estratégica, no separarte demasiado de tus objetivos y calendarios, e ir manteniendo sostenidamente una presión constante y continua contra el enemigo. Si con un ejército menor ya lo consigues, no tienes porqué arriesgar al resto.

Nota: Sobre la dimensión política ante la opinión pública. Hay quien considera que eso de que una guerra se alargue más allá de unas pocas horas/días es un desgaste insostenible para Rusia. (En occidente podría ser, allí lo dudo)
Mientras vayas avanzando en tu ofensiva, conquistando pueblo a pueblo, carretera a carretera, me extrañaría muchísimo. Tomar un cruce de carreteras comarcales no desata la euforia, pero tampoco es que te desgaste la moral precisamente.
Además, al igual que hay una saturación diaria de titulares tipo "_la ofensiva se ralentiza..."_, "_los ucranianos resisten...._", y en esencia es todo cierto, el correlato de todos esos titulares es "_los rusos siguen atacando..._", "_los rusos avanzan un poquito más..._", "_los rusos toman tal o cual localidad...._". Y eso día tras día, semana tras semana, sin que en ningún momento haya existido un vacío de ofensiva exitosa. Es un martilleo continuo y constante acerca de la irreversibilidad del poder ofensivo ruso.
Al final, por saturación, la creencia en el poder infinito de ofensiva del ejercito ruso se convertirá en algo así como pensarse que las mascarillas en interiores o el gel hidroalcohólico te sirven para defenderte de un virus aerosolizado.


----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)

Fuentes de la dirección de Lugansk informan que *la 24ª brigada mecanizada separada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ha dejado de existir como una unidad militar lista para el combate.* 
Las principales fuerzas de la Brigada Motorizada 24 fueron derrotadas en el área de Popasnaya.


En los territorios liberados de la LPR, comenzó una limpieza activa de Bandera local. Los empleados de la oficina del fiscal del distrito Novopskovskiy de la LPR establecieron la identidad y ubicación de un residente del pueblo. Zaydarovka, miembro del grupo nazi "Svoboda" 
Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.

El jefe de la República Popular de Lugansk, Leonid Pasechnik, agradeció a los voluntarios que desearon venir a Donbass para luchar contra el nazismo ucraniano.


Los oficiales ucranianos se visten de civil, arrojan sus armas y abandonan sus lugares de servicio, y los nacionalistas amenazan con el asesinato militar en caso de deserción, se desprende de los materiales de una encuesta de un militar de una brigada estacionada en Melitopol distribuida por el FSB ruso.


----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

La situación en la dirección de Kiev. Las tropas aerotransportadas y las unidades de infantería repiten el camino de sus abuelos. Sonrieron al ver las pegatinas: "Podemos repetirlo". Y había que repetirlo. Los chicos eliminan los DOTs, los pasajes de comunicación, los caponiers de hormigón de la zona de fortificación de Kyiv. Nuestro grupo trabaja con todas las unidades del ejército ruso que operan en la dirección de la capital. Los chicos son geniales. 

t.me/anna_news/24951


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

radium dijo:


> Tengo entendido que ante la posibilidad de perder los silos nucleares propios, cualquier potencia optaría por lanzarlo todo inmediatamente para asegurar que se cumpla la MAD (_mutually assured destruction)._



y si hay espacio te envian la suegra y el cuñado por via misil


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (16 Mar 2022)

_Ucrania obtuvo una victoria completa en su caso contra Rusia en la Corte Internacional de Justicia. La CIJ ordenó detener inmediatamente la invasión. La orden es vinculante según el derecho internacional. Rusia debe cumplir de inmediato. Ignorar la orden aislará aún más a Rusia_






Si Irak hubiese hecho lo mismo, aquella agresión de cierta alianza habría durado unos 20 días.


----------



## Zhukov (16 Mar 2022)

un adelanto del parte de hoy, varios informes de fuentes de la milicia en Donetsk y Lugansk


08: 45 Un grupo de fuerzas ucranianas en el oeste de la LPR es diseccionado y destruido, escribe el canal de Telegram "Informes de la milicia de Novorossiya". Grupo rodeado por separado en Severodonetsk / Lisichansk, por separado en Rubizhne. Las unidades de la Milicia Popular ya han entrado en Rubezhnoye y están participando en una batalla de liberación. Al mismo tiempo, rescatan a civiles. Los neonazis tienen pérdidas significativas y los que no depongan las armas, obviamente, estarán acabados.

09: 30 Fuerzas de la Milicia de Lugansk entraron en Rubezhnoye . Ahora la ciudad está siendo limpiada y los civiles están siendo evacuados. Esta mañana, los defensores de la república ya pudieron sacar a unas mil personas de la ciudad. Todos ellos fueron llevados a la retaguardia y provistos de todo lo necesario.

09: 33 El grupo de militantes ucranianos en la parte aún ocupada de la LPR es diseccionado. Las fuerzas de la república dividieron a los castigadores de Kiev: algunos están rodeados en Rubizhne, donde ya se está llevando a cabo un barrido, y algunos están en Severodonetsk y Lysychansk. El enemigo tiene pérdidas significativas

09: 37 Fuentes ucranianas informan que los barcos de la Flota Rusa del Mar Negro están apoyando la operación para capturar Mariupol con fuego.

10: 41 Las fuerzas de la Milicia Popular de la LPR continúan con sus acciones ofensivas y participan en una batalla dentro de los límites de la ciudad en el noroeste, noreste y este de la ciudad de Severodonetsk.

10: 41 Las fuerzas de la Milicia Popular de la RPD han tomado el control de los asentamientos de Mikhaylovka, Stavka, Botmanka, Vasilyevka y están luchando por Verkhnetoretskoye.

10: 52 Las fuerzas de la Milicia Popular de la RPDC lanzaron un ataque contra Avdiivka y Marinka.

13: 40 Dos Su-25 rusos cerca de Gorlovka apoyan la ofensiva de las fuerzas de la Milicia Popular de la RPD.

13: 42 Las fuerzas de la Milicia Popular de la RPD liberaron los asentamientos de Stepnoye y Taramchuk de los nazis. La línea del frente se está alejando de Dokuchaevsk, que fue gravemente dañada por militantes de Kiev.

13: 46 Durante el día, las fuerzas de la Milicia Popular de la RPD destruyeron a más de 70 militantes de la 54ª Brigada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. También capturaron cuatro tanques, vehículos de combate de infantería y dos vehículos blindados.

14: 57 Unidad de voluntarios "Pyatnashka" liderada por el comandante del batallón "Abhaz" nazis ucranianos knockout de posiciones en Avdiivka en la RPD. La liberación de este asentamiento nos permitirá hacer retroceder a los militantes y asegurar Donetsk, que está siendo bombardeada desde Avdiivka.

16: 43 Fuentes locales informan que las fuerzas de la Milicia Popular de la RPD y el ejército ruso avanzan por la ribera occidental de Mariupol hacia el centro de la ciudad. Los residentes notaron vehículos blindados de las Fuerzas Aliadas en las calles de los microdistritos 17, 20 y 23. Se ha desplegado un punto fuerte cerca del edificio de la Academia de Policía en la avenida Stroiteley. Los intensos combates continúan en el territorio de Azovstal, donde las unidades rusas irrumpieron desde el noreste ayer.

18: 02 Hay un avance de los grupos de asalto de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas y la Milicia Popular de la RPD en la parte occidental de Mariupol. Pérdidas en formaciones Ukronazis, disección de sus fortalezas. Lucha en la parte central de la ciudad


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

El ejército francés derrotado en Malí llega a Rumanía para intimidar a los rusos.


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Mar 2022)

El payaso cocainómano no hace mas que provocar para que se declare una guerra nuclear. ¿no es consciente de que si eso pasa, todas las ciudades de Banderastan seran borradas del mapa pues ellas tienen asignados varios misiles nucleares? ¿o se piensa que se irian de rositas?


----------



## Bulldozerbass (16 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> polonia miyon y pico de refujiados ukros
> 
> los paises de alrededor todos los que han podido
> 
> Comunidad de madrid 45 refujiados para todo lo demas ministerio de igualdas y jenaros



...y una rotonda a Zelenski, que es lo que más ayuda a Ucrania.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (16 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Voy ha hacer un vatinicio(sic): la bandera roja con la hoz y el martillo va a volver a ondear en las torres del Kremlin



Lo único sensato y cargado de lógica. Rusia va a retroceder 50 años.


----------



## ferrys (16 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


>





ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _Ucrania obtuvo una victoria completa en su caso contra Rusia en la Corte Internacional de Justicia. La CIJ ordenó detener inmediatamente la invasión. La orden es vinculante según el derecho internacional. Rusia debe cumplir de inmediato. Ignorar la orden aislará aún más a Rusia_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se ponen duros. Putin dimite que te cortan Netflix.


----------



## dabuti (16 Mar 2022)

JAJAJAJAJA.


----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso mostró un depósito de misiles y artillería en la región de Kherson que quedó bajo el control del ejército ruso: hay más de 10 mil cajas con granadas F-1, cientos de cajas con disparos para lanzagranadas antitanque, miles con cartuchos: esto será entregado a las fuerzas de la DPR y LPR



Miembro de la compañía del Batallón Nacional "Zoli" Dmitry Sinyuka "Demon" - DESTRUIDO 


La nueva red social "Rossgram" reemplazará al bloqueado Instagram en Rusia. La plataforma contará con todas las funciones habituales, así como herramientas adicionales de monetización para los usuarios: acceso de pago a contenidos, función de recaudación de fondos, programa de referidos y otras. Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## Jotagb (16 Mar 2022)

En la tarde del 16 de marzo, el patrullero "Vasily Bykov" de la Flota del Mar Negro de la Armada rusa, "destruido y hundido" por la propaganda ucraniana, ingresó a Sebastopol después de completar tareas en el mar.

El buque de guerra ruso saluda a los medios de desinformación ucranianos


----------



## Funci-vago (16 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> polonia miyon y pico de refujiados ukros
> 
> los paises de alrededor todos los que han podido
> 
> Comunidad de madrid 45 refujiados para todo lo demas ministerio de igualdas y jenaros



45 ukras solo para todo madrid? A este paso los de pasion.com quiebran


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (16 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Fakhrudin Sharafmal es un fake, no existe nadie con ese referente en todo internet. O por lo menos el abierto que pueda utilizar propaganda.



Lo vuelvo a poner. Aunque te cité, no parece que te dieras por enterado:

Existe. Vaya si existe. En la propia web del canal ucraniano aparece como uno de sus colaboradores: https://24tv.ua/ru/fahrudin-sharafmal_tag7138/

Aparecía. Les debe joder tanto el relato victimista el que los nazis vayan asomando la patita, que lo han borrado. Lástima que el caché de Google les siga dejando con el culo al aire:




En Ucrania no habrá más allá de dos o tres nazis. Me lo ha dicho Fernando Simón.

(Edito: ahora incluso puede verse su perfil en línea en la web del canal. Se ve que el canteo con el caché de Google era demasiado).


----------



## Simo Hayha (16 Mar 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Aquí lo dice si sabes ruso o alguien que sepa que lo confirme



Está un poco histérica la putina, no? Tranquilidad putina, que te quedan muchas cosas que ver.


----------



## Jotagb (16 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Está un poco histérica la putina, no? Tranquilidad putina, que te quedan muchas cosas que ver.



Después de ver la rusofobia que tenéis, aún aguanta la calma y no te suelta un petardo


----------



## Fauna iberica (16 Mar 2022)

Otro que pasa del imperio.
Están pasando cosas que hace 2 semanas eran impensables, a ver cómo sale de esta el imperio genocida, lo peor es que nos ha encadenado a el y nos arrastrará en su caída.


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> La guerra se ahonda . Vamos mal. Los rusos van a ganar , de eso no hay duda . Pero Europa va a pagar un precio brutal . El Imperio de la Mentira será vencido pero esta guerra no va a ser lo rápida que yo esperaba. Los yanquis tienen que estar muy contentos nos van a hacer que choquemos frontalmente europeos contra rusos. Y los chinos se están frotando las manos. Y de los judíos para qué hablar.



si eso les hacemos la combinada y invadimos marruecos argel libia tunez y guinea con eso problema del gas asegurado


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Está un poco histérica la putina, no? Tranquilidad putina, que te quedan muchas cosas que ver.



Un tío rotundo es considerado como histérico?

Soplapollas


----------



## paconan (16 Mar 2022)

Al final les dieron los Starstreak

El secretario de Defensa del Reino Unido, Ben Wallace, confirma a BBC News que el Reino Unido está suministrando a Ucrania misiles tierra-aire Starstreak Esto ocurre cuando CNN informa que EE. UU. y la OTAN están enviando sistemas de misiles tierra-aire S-300, Osa y Strela a Ucrania


----------



## Marchamaliano (16 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Apostamos a que tiramos unos cuantos por el suelo y cuadno se vayan las cámaras se pone él mismo a cogerlos.



Pues si fuera tan fácil ya le habrían comprado los amos de la momia no? Y ahí sigue apoyando al malo malísimo.


----------



## dabuti (16 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Está un poco histérica la putina, no? Tranquilidad putina, que te quedan muchas cosas que ver.



A ver si hacéis caso a la abuela y no la censuráis.

CAPITULACIÓN YA.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (16 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> un adelanto del parte de hoy, varios informes de fuentes de la milicia en Donetsk y Lugansk
> 
> 
> 08: 45 Un grupo de fuerzas ucranianas en el oeste de la LPR es diseccionado y destruido, escribe el canal de Telegram "Informes de la milicia de Novorossiya". Grupo rodeado por separado en Severodonetsk / Lisichansk, por separado en Rubizhne. Las unidades de la Milicia Popular ya han entrado en Rubezhnoye y están participando en una batalla de liberación. Al mismo tiempo, rescatan a civiles. Los neonazis tienen pérdidas significativas y los que no depongan las armas, obviamente, estarán acabados.
> ...



¿ puedes poner enlace ?


----------



## Edu.R (16 Mar 2022)

Se ven avances en los acuerdos, pero te sigo agrediendo.

Si algún día te da por tocarme las narices, te agrederé.

Buen socio Rusia, la verdad. Si se enfada, no respira.


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Se ven avances en los acuerdos, pero te sigo agrediendo.
> 
> Si algún día te da por tocarme las narices, te agrederé.
> 
> Buen socio Rusia, la verdad. Si se enfada, no respira.



Buena estrategia, a los yanquis les salió bien en Iraq ¿verdad?


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (16 Mar 2022)

Ataques contra convoyes logísticos rusos en la retaguardia son el pana de cada día. Los rusos han descuidado también la retaguardia, sino logran atajar este problema pronto de la logística y la retaguardia colapsarán más pronto que tarde. Es una intervención militar chapucera al más puro estilo Pancho Villa. También es cierto que los ucranianos están recibiendo información de inteligencia occidental que les permite anticipar dónde y cómo van a golpear los rusos.


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

falta pelicula de bollywood homenaje a putin con grandes coreografias


----------



## circodelia2 (16 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> La tecnología rusa es la polla. Aviones derribados 5 veces, mismos tanques destruidos todos los días y ahora el barco hundido vuelve a navegar. Ni en Piratas del Caribe



Tweeter 10 Rusia 3 
....


----------



## Edu.R (16 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Buena estrategia, a los yanquis les salió bien en Iraq ¿verdad?



No eres to, soy yo.


----------



## paconan (16 Mar 2022)

Mas aviones y armas , todavía no está confirmado

Estos también son informes de que Polonia y los Estados Unidos ahora han llegado a un acuerdo sobre la transferencia de aviones de combate MiG-29 a Ucrania, que también puede anunciarse.


----------



## Simo Hayha (16 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Un tío rotundo es considerado como histérico?
> 
> Soplapollas



encorvado, sudoroso, soltando improperios, con ticks, amontonándosele las palabras... para mi es la definición de histérica.

Y ojo, que yo no digo que ser una histérica sea algo malo, solo digo que está guerra va a durar meses o años, que van a morir decenas de miles de rusos y que la sociedad y economía orcorrusas van a romperse, por lo que por su propio bien y su salud sería mejor que se tranquilizase.

Es solo un pequeño consejo que le doy.


----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)

Militares rusos en la región de Sumy. 


Conocimiento y desarrollo de sistemas de misiles antitanque capturados "NLAW" por parte de los militares de la RPD. 


Dos pilotos ucranianos más son capturados por las Fuerzas Armadas de RF. 



Las consecuencias del bombardeo de la torre de televisión de Vinnitsa 













Kakhovskaya HPP (Planta de Energia Hidroelectrica) en Novaya Kakhovka bajo el control de la Guardia Rusa.


----------



## raptors (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El tema de los reclamos de sanciones mutuas es uno de los temas clave en cada ronda de negociación de Rusia y Ucrania, dijo el jefe de la delegación rusa, el asesor presidencial Vladimir Medinsky.
> 
> "Por supuesto, los reclamos de sanciones de Rusia y Ucrania, y en general toda esta loca situación con las sanciones económicas, que, por supuesto, ya no se parece a ninguna sanción, sino a una guerra económica en toda regla a gran escala y sin precedentes en la historia contra Rusia". Esta posición es uno de los temas clave de negociación en cada una de nuestras reuniones - Medinsky



mientras mas pasa el tiempo _más territorio *controla rusia...*_


----------



## agarcime (16 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Mas aviones y armas , todavía no está confirmado
> 
> Estos también son informes de que Polonia y los Estados Unidos ahora han llegado a un acuerdo sobre la transferencia de aviones de combate MiG-29 a Ucrania, que también puede anunciarse.



Pero si esto está ya acabado, o no? Están liando la troca, o provocando a Rusia…..


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _Ucrania obtuvo una victoria completa en su caso contra Rusia en la Corte Internacional de Justicia. La CIJ ordenó detener inmediatamente la invasión. La orden es vinculante según el derecho internacional. Rusia debe cumplir de inmediato. Ignorar la orden aislará aún más a Rusia_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ni Estados Unidos, ni China, ni Rusia, ni India reconocen la jurisdicción de la Corte Penal Internacional.









¿Qué gobiernos no reconocen la jurisdicción de la Corte Penal Internacional con sede en La Haya?


Estadísticamente, más de la mitad de todos los estados miembros de las Naciones Unidas han firmado y ratificado el Estatuto de Roma que establece la CPI, y tienen membresía en la corte. Principalmente, esto incluye toda América del Sur, casi toda Europa y aproximadamente la mitad de África...



politics.laaro.com


----------



## Zhukov (16 Mar 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> ¿ puedes poner enlace ?



Lo he visto en antimaydan.info, la fuente original es esta



https://news-front.info/2022/03/16/voennaja-svodka-ldnr-obstanovka-na-linii-soprikosnovenija-16-marta-obnovljaetsja


----------



## la mano negra (16 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Parte de guerra de hoy, avances pequeños pero significativos porque se está resquebrajando el Frente de Donbass
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al final , creo que las hormiguitas de todo esta terrible historia son las que van a encontrar la victoria por su cuenta y sin tanta alharaca. Las curtidas y mal pertrechadas tropas de las repúblicas autoproclamadas del Dombás van a ser las que decidan el curso de la guerra infligiendo una contundente derrota a los nazis ucranianos y sus amos otánicos. Creo que son ellos , los que , pasito a pasito y sin tantas cabalgadas épicas y movimientos tácticos y estratégicos de Estado Mayor , van a copar al grueso de las fuerzas ukras en Dombás. Ellos conocen perfectamente el paño del que se trata . Han estado combatiendo a los orcos nazis durante años y años. Ese ejército de mineros y campesinos que dijo Putin , puede que sea el peón que decida el curso de la partida de ajedrez con determinación.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (16 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Está un poco histérica la putina, no? Tranquilidad putina, que te quedan muchas cosas que ver.



Se esperaba otro paseo militar como en 2014 CRIMEA.

Y se ha llevado el OSTIÓN que va a llevar a su país a la MIERDA.


----------



## Jotagb (16 Mar 2022)

Ramzan Kadyrov sobre el progreso de la operación especial en Ucrania:

“Lento pero seguro, la ciudad de Mariupol está siendo limpiada de arbitrariedades nacionalistas. Casi todo el territorio de la ciudad ya está bajo el control de las fuerzas armadas rusas. Los combatientes del batallón Azov (prohibido en la Federación Rusa - ed.) y sus afines, como corresponde a cobardes chacales, se acurrucaron en un rincón.

Señaló que nada amenaza a los civiles y se les brinda toda la asistencia necesaria.
La información proviene de otras fuentes y no tiene nada que ver con mi pensamiento, solo comparto.
No me hago responsable de las opiniones , solo comparto información y que cada uno saque conclusiones.


----------



## pemebe (16 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Seguimos sin saber si esa deuda puede ser pagada con las cuentas del gas que todavía vende y no están embargadas. Seguimos sin saber que pasa con ese dinero, si es obligación de Rusia atender sus contratos y occidente quedarse con el dinero. Si es así ¿cuando finalizan los contratos?
> 
> Que tiene poca deuda Rusia y dinero para pagarla está claro. que las sanciones son un abuso de derecho, en el mejor de los casos, es cobrar unos en detrimento de otros. ¿qué pasa con los tenedores de la deuda?
> 
> ...



El problema con las sanciones lo tiene Europa:

El gas podemos comprarlo a EEUU pero mucho más caro y el petroleo también. Si nosotros no los compramos, lo haran los chinos o los indios.
Los Indios acaban de comprar 3 millones de barriles.

Y casi todo lo demás son materias primas, alimentos o fertilizantes de diversos tipos (cosas que necesitas para hacer los cosas que manofacturas).
¿Y Rusia que compra? Principalmente automoviles (suponen el 10% de sus importaciones). La mayoria europeos que dejaremos de vender. ¿y quien se los vendará. China o India.
Otro 5% son televisores y electrodomesticos varios (no se cuanto europeo) que tambien dejaremos de vender.

Yo espero que cuando acabe la guerra Europa despierte y se de cuenta que si UE quiere pintar algo en el panorama internacional la única manera es juntarse con Rusia (y Rusia tres cuartos de lo mismo).


----------



## HUROGÁN (16 Mar 2022)

La Z Rusa es la marca del Zorro,
Aquella que marcaba con su espada en la jeta del villano... antes de desnazificarlo.


----------



## circodelia2 (16 Mar 2022)

Otanfato deja de enviar armas a los ukronazis que los ruskis ya no saben donde almacenarlas 

....


----------



## Fauna iberica (16 Mar 2022)

Hasta cuando abusaras de la paciencia de Rusia, monigote zelenski?.


----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

Un hombre en edad de reclutamiento intentó escapar de Ucrania a Moldavia en una caja de juguetes.

Fue escondido por su esposa, que quería llevar a la familia a Europa con sus dos hijos, escribe @rusputnikmd.

Sin embargo, no logró escapar.

Fue capturado por los guardias fronterizos ucranianos por eludir la movilización general. 

t.me/anna_news/24954

_Fotos en el enlace_


----------



## Octubrista (16 Mar 2022)

Tik Tok es chino, si los chinos hacen un "Twitter" o un "Facebook", como con Trump, esos tiktokers terminan fregando el suelo de un MacDonalds, y maldiciendo a Biden.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (16 Mar 2022)

Leyenda estas cosas a veces si te entran dudas de que realmente no sea antiNWO, luego hay otras cosas que no me cuadran.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (16 Mar 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Aquí lo dice si sabes ruso o alguien que sepa que lo confirme



Desde luego ¨foie gras¨si que lo ha dicho...


----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

Los empleados de las empresas militares privadas extranjeras sufren pérdidas en Ucrania.

Los empleados de la empresa militar privada Forward Observation Group se quejan de haber sufrido graves pérdidas en los combates en Ucrania.

Según ellos, "muchos de nuestros amigos y antiguos profesores" murieron en los combates.

Resulta que la gente muere en la guerra, pero parece que los chicos no estaban preparados para ello.

t.me/anna_news/24953


----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

"Nuestra unidad parecía un grupo de boy scouts": un mercenario colombiano cuenta cómo sobrevivió al bombardeo de la base de Jaworow

El corresponsal colombiano Juan Camilo Melano contó desde Polonia el relato de un compatriota suyo que sobrevivió a un ataque con misiles contra una base mercenaria de Jaworow. Martín Ríos, antiguo combatiente de la Legión Francesa que había luchado anteriormente en Malí, consiguió pasar 12 en el campo antes de escapar con los brasileños a Polonia.

Según Ríos, tras el primer golpe quedó conmocionado y se precipitó al bosque en calzoncillos y con un fusil en la mano, preparándose para una "invasión terrestre de los rusos". Una vez finalizado el bombardeo, se dio cuenta de repente de que le importaba poco la independencia de Ucrania, que luchar contra los rusos era una amenaza para su vida y que volver a Polonia era su única oportunidad de salvación.

"Teníamos un cartucho por cargador, sin cascos, sin blindaje, nada de nada. Nuestra unidad parecía un grupo de boy scouts", se sincera Ríos.

El colombiano terminó su entrevista con un mensaje a sus conciudadanos: lo que está ocurriendo en Ucrania es "asimétrico" desde el punto de vista militar, no den su vida en una guerra que no vale la pena. 

t.me/surf_noise1/8444


----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

Por la noche, los nazis demolieron un monumento a los liberadores del 249º regimiento del NKVD en la región de Odessa de Fontanka.

La palabra clave aquí es "por la noche".

t.me/surf_noise1/8441


----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

Poco a poco, la ciudad de Mariupol se está limpiando de la arbitrariedad nacionalista.

Casi toda la ciudad está ya bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. Los militantes del batallón Azov y sus asociados, como corresponde a los chacales cobardes, están acurrucados en un rincón.

Esperan su inminente desaparición tras los gruesos muros de la acería Azovstal - Ramzan Kadyrov.

t.me/chvkmedia/29234


----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Está un poco histérica la putina, no? Tranquilidad putina, que te quedan muchas cosas que ver.



Jojojojo, tiene el culo en llamas, parece que empieza a vislumbrar que la ha liado pardísima y el nombre de Rusia es ultrajado en todo el Orbe a cada momento...ay Vladimirete Vladimirete...si no sabes torear, para qué te metes...


----------



## Salamandra (16 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> El problema con las sanciones lo tiene Europa:
> 
> El gas podemos comprarlo a EEUU pero mucho más caro y el petroleo también. Si nosotros no los compramos, lo haran los chinos o los indios.
> Los Indios acaban de comprar 3 millones de barriles.
> ...



¿Cuando acabe la guerra? Ese es elk problema, de momento estamos, pero tanto unos como otros hacemos como que no nos damos cuenta. Pero en esas condiciones Rusia se sale con la suya y Europa ha puesto demasiada carne en el asador para dar marcha atrás.

¿Piensas que no habrá guerra de verdad entre Rusia y la OTAN? Porque la lógica manda que no debe haberla, pero la lógica también manda que muchas de las cosas hechas no debieran haber sucedido.

Europa, sobre todo esa Europa pobre que quedará tras el conflicto y sin su amigo de zumosol que, por otra parte ya le mandó al carajo cuando fue es pos de nuevos aliados (Los anglos, Japón, Marruecos) es buen aliado para una Rusia que tomará las riendas que deja EEUU en una posición de poder. A Rusia le puede venir bien como contrapeso a una China demasiado grande, no lo sé,, yo de geoestrategia sé nada pero esos desprecios y ese nacismo que hemos visto contra todo lo ruso se paga y caro. Por otro lado, con razón.

Rusia puede , por otra parte, hacer un contrapeso con otras naciones diferentes a los europeos, que nos creemos algo y no somos cada vez menos. Si estamos dentro de un tiempo en esa posición es porque Rusia sabe jugar pero que muy bien sus cartas y nosotros, los europeos las jugamos de pena.


----------



## mazuste (16 Mar 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Leí una entrevista a Strelkov en la que decía que Rusia no podía movilizar a más hombres porque eran necesarios en otras partes de Rusia. Citaba las Kuriles y el Cáucaso. Creo recordar que cifraba en 50.000 los hombres que podía incorporar como mucho. Decía que era preferible formar batallones de voluntarios rusos en vez de importar combatientes de Siria u otros lugares
> 
> Me pareció un tanto extraña la explicación.



Yo, que usted, no le haría mucho caso al tipo. Personaje bastante "notas", 
al que los milicianos del Donbás le tuvieron que echar a patadas de allí,
después que el Givi y Motorola le salvaran la vida en una de sus "tácticas".
Su presencia allá se debía a que se quería presentar a la Duma y quería
salir en los papeles. 
Osease: caca de la vaca.


----------



## Funci-vago (16 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Vaya por Dios jajajaja ya me jode haber coincidido
> 
> No, la verdad es que en principio es lo que dictan los manuales y el sentido común, pues las armas nucleares nunca pueden ser el fin sino el medio de lograr la victoria y para ello debe de quedar algo con lo que ganar
> 
> El mismo hecho de usarlos lleva implícito el farol y el desafío, dejando el fin de la escalada en el tejado del otro aludiendo a la opción pública de los mismos países.



Con armas nucleares no hay basicamente victoria. 

Durante la guerra fria la OTAN dentro de su doctrina militar incorporo el uso de armas nucleares para frenar al ejercito ruso, hay que recordar que entonces el Pacto de Varsovia se estimaba con una superioridad total en armas acorazadas y que mantener alemania era basicamente imposible, asi que se podian usar armas nucleares tacticas para frenar a la URSS y dar tiempo a montar una defensa sobre el Rin. 

Es de suponer que Rusia, que ya no tiene los aliados ni la potencia de armamento convencional de los años 60, tambien ha adoptado esa misma doctrina. Utilizar armas de pocos kilotones contra concentraciones de fuerzas enemigas.

Evidentemente el uso de esas armas ha de ser estrategico a la hora de forzar al enemigo a negociar un alto al fuego. 

El problema de plataformas antimisiles como las que los gUSAnos tienen en Rumania es que tratan de romper (en teoria) la disusion nuclear. Supongamos que los rusos lanzan un misil tactico y este fuera interceptado por los sistemas antimisiles. 

Esto forzaria a rusia a lanzar un ataque a gran escala. Un sistema antimisiles puede neutralizar una amenaza (suponiendo que funcione bien, pues no deja de ser pajas mentales) pero es incapaz de impedir un ataque a gran escala por lo que se dirigiria a tratar de neutralizar los ataques a objetivos cuyo mantenimiento es necesario (que curiosamente estarian todos en EEUU, a Europa que le den por culo). 

En la practica no dejan lugar a que haya una escalada, se convierte en un todo o nada.


----------



## Jotagb (16 Mar 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ramzan Kadyrov sobre el progreso de la operación especial en Ucrania:
> 
> “Lento pero seguro, la ciudad de Mariupol está siendo limpiada de arbitrariedades nacionalistas. Casi todo el territorio de la ciudad ya está bajo el control de las fuerzas armadas rusas. Los combatientes del batallón Azov (prohibido en la Federación Rusa - ed.) y sus afines, como corresponde a cobardes chacales, se acurrucaron en un rincón.
> 
> ...



La verdad que cruzarse con esos tipos no tiene que ser agradable, son moles de cien kilos.


----------



## AH1N1 (16 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> lo que está ocurriendo en Ucrania es "asimétrico"



Me parece que por una vez es "un poco" simétrico


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (16 Mar 2022)

Parece que en la OTAN no se achantan

*Está en manos de Ucrania decidir si quiere entrar en la OTAN o no*


----------



## circodelia2 (16 Mar 2022)

Seguro que los rusos ya han conseguido el manual de usuario del bicho porque pronto caerá en sus manos. 
....


----------



## alfonbass (16 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Luego vera raro que los ucranianos prorrusos , no esten saliendo a recibirles. Les esta diciendo claramente que les va a dejar pillados, salvo a los de las republicas.
> 
> Su plan politico, parece en realidad un NO plan. El tio no se entera, la guerra contra el y rusia sera a muerte. Tome Kiev, tome toda ucrania, se retire hasta de Crimea y pida perdon de rodillas. Lo mejor que puede hacer es atacar con todo, dejarse de treguas y ganar terreno. Y mover la economia que las sanciones no las van a levantar NUNCA.
> 
> ...



Para mover la economía debe eliminar estado y control estatal, èl no lo va a hacer nunca, no le importa la vida ni su gente, con esto lo ha demostrado


----------



## dabuti (16 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Mas aviones y armas , todavía no está confirmado
> 
> Estos también son informes de que Polonia y los Estados Unidos ahora han llegado a un acuerdo sobre la transferencia de aviones de combate MiG-29 a Ucrania, que también puede anunciarse.



Van a estar pagando préstamos de guerra hasta que las ranas críen pelo.

Espero que tengan 15 días como plazo de devolución u reembolso del dinero, porque no les doy tantos días de seguir en guerra sin rendirse.


----------



## alfonbass (16 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Luego vera raro que los ucranianos prorrusos , no esten saliendo a recibirles. Les esta diciendo claramente que les va a dejar pillados, salvo a los de las republicas.
> 
> Su plan politico, parece en realidad un NO plan. El tio no se entera, la guerra contra el y rusia sera a muerte. Tome Kiev, tome toda ucrania, se retire hasta de Crimea y pida perdon de rodillas. Lo mejor que puede hacer es atacar con todo, dejarse de treguas y ganar terreno. Y mover la economia que las sanciones no las van a levantar NUNCA.
> 
> ...



Para mover la economía debe eliminar estado y control estatal, èl no lo va a hacer nunca, no l


----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)

Las consecuencias del ataque de esta mañana a la empresa de defensa "Artyom", en Kiev.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Mar 2022)

Si, pero hay países de la OTAN que los tienen.


----------



## carlosito (16 Mar 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Los europeos juraban y perjuraban que no habría guerra ahora tienen la guerra y ustedes están totalmente acobardados y decadentes para enfrentarla, si Europa cree que su amo anglo derramara su sangre por ella están muy equivocados, Europa es un estorbo, una carga, un saco que ya cada vez es más molesto de mantener.



Pero sin Europa el mundo anglosajón no tiene presencia en el mundo como ente hegemonico. vaya contradicción.


----------



## alfonbass (16 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Buena estrategia, a los yanquis les salió bien en Iraq ¿verdad?



Pues no, no les salió bien y vosotros no aprendéis


----------



## paconan (16 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Van a estar pagando préstamos de guerra hasta que las ranas críen pelo.
> 
> Espero que tengan 15 días como plazo de devolución u reembolso del dinero, porque no les doy tantos días de seguir en guerra sin rendirse.



Tu no te enteras, Ucrania tiene inmensos recursos estratégicos sin explotar, litio, hierro, níquel aparte de ser un granero


----------



## mateoysuguitarra (16 Mar 2022)

Es totalmente repulsivo.

No les basta con controlar a los mass media.

Están llevando a la sociedad actual a un estado de lobotomizacion nunca visto y van a usar todos los medios disponibles. Cueste lo que cueste.


----------



## paconan (16 Mar 2022)

Autor de esto ?

Horripilantes informes de que el teatro dramático de Mariupol fue bombardeado hoy en un ataque aéreo ruso. Según los informes, cientos de civiles se estaban refugiando en el interior, según el ayuntamiento de Mariupol. El edificio está ubicado en un parque en el centro de la ciudad. Imposible que esto haya sido un accidente.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (16 Mar 2022)

Sí, pero varios países de la OTAN disponen de ellos: Grecia, Bulgaria y Eslovaquia (Estados Unidos debe de tener algo de stock también). Así como varios aliados de países de la OTAN como Egipto o Azerbaiyán.


----------



## eltonelero (16 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Un hombre en edad de reclutamiento intentó escapar de Ucrania a Moldavia en una caja de juguetes.
> 
> Fue escondido por su esposa, que quería llevar a la familia a Europa con sus dos hijos, escribe @rusputnikmd.
> 
> ...



Hay que reconocer que un gran acierto del bando ucraniano fue impredir que los hombres salieran del pais para usarlos como carne de ca.. digooo como soldados.
Si no, a estas alturas un 30-40% ya hubieran salido por patas.
Encima el resto de paises Otánicos encantados en sacrificar hasta el ultimo chaval con tal de agradar a EE.UU

Adios empoderamiento, adios pacifismo, adios igualdad.. si el amo de la Otan lo manda mañana tu estarás en el frente para defender el NWO


----------



## pirivi-parava (16 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Autor de esto ?
> 
> Horripilantes informes de que el teatro dramático de Mariupol fue bombardeado hoy en un ataque aéreo ruso. Según los informes, cientos de civiles se estaban refugiando en el interior, según el ayuntamiento de Mariupol. El edificio está ubicado en un parque en el centro de la ciudad. Imposible que esto haya sido un accidente.



Pero eso no era la sede del Batallón Azov?


----------



## Evangelion (16 Mar 2022)

"Desnazificando" un teatro.
Se ve que la cultura es nazi.


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

tal como estan preparando el HAARP RUSO con pruebas a lo loko no vamos a llegar al finde sin ser transportados en el tiempo.

necesito algunas cosillas

plan de invasion de Gibraltar de 1890

plan de destruccion total de la Royal nayvi e invasion y conquista de inglaterra con reubicacion solo de los ingleses en kenia.

`plan de invasion USA

plan reubicacion poblacion USA en las reservas de indios usa.

Manual de ligar chortinas Ukras en 1890

Manual de ligar chortinas Rusas en 1890

es para un trabajo la uned y tal


----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)

Según ANNA NEWS, número de microdistritos en el oeste de Mariupol bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF y DPR (17, 16, con una alta probabilidad del norte 21, 22, 23, ). En el área del cine "Savona" y la Academia de Policía, se afianzó la "técnica Z". 


Los osetios van a DNR 


The Economist (Rockefeller) finalmente ha encontrado una guerra que no le gusta.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Mar 2022)

Si ya sabemos que la queréis liar.


----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

Falso: Soldados rusos dispararon a civiles de Chernihiv que estaban en una cola de pan. La información fue difundida por la embajada estadounidense en Ucrania.

Pravda: El portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa, Igor Konashenkov, desmintió esta información en una sesión informativa nocturna. Según él, no había ni hay militares rusos en Chernihiv.

"Todas las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están fuera de Chernihiv, bloqueando las carreteras, y no están llevando a cabo ninguna acción ofensiva sobre la ciudad. Las imágenes de vídeo reproducidas por los propagandistas ucranianos no muestran rastros de ráfagas de munición. Todas las ventanas de los edificios cercanos están intactas. No hay daños en las paredes ni otros rastros de explosiones en el suelo. Por lo tanto, todos los muertos son víctimas del terror de los nacionalistas ucranianos o estas imágenes de vídeo son otro montaje del SBU", dijo Konashenkov.

Por su parte, los militares y nacionalistas ucranianos ya se han visto repetidamente en provocaciones y ataques a civiles.

t.me/boris_rozhin/33192


----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Van a estar pagando préstamos de guerra hasta que las ranas críen pelo.
> 
> Espero que tengan 15 días como plazo de devolución u reembolso del dinero, porque no les doy tantos días de seguir en guerra sin rendirse.



Esto se les regala, y lo que haga falta, con nuestros impuestos, imbécil.

Bueno, tú no, que eres chupoptero neto. 

Que no les falte ni leche de hormiga.

Unos buenos drones suicidas serían lo suyo también.


----------



## katiuss (16 Mar 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Pero eso no era la sede del Batallón Azov?



Estaban cienes y cienes de arios quemando judíos y fundiendo los dientes de oro para hacer esvásticas...


----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

#Inside
Nuestra fuente de la OP refuta la afirmación de Podolyak de que la posición de Rusia sobre Ucrania se ha suavizado significativamente. El Kremlin sigue exigiendo que se incluya en el acuerdo marco el reconocimiento de la RPL y de Crimea, y sólo entonces un alto el fuego con la retirada de las tropas rusas. La posición de Moscú sobre estas cuestiones es de principio y no ha cambiado desde la primera fase de las negociaciones de las delegaciones.

t.me/rezident_ua/10913
Telegram
Residente
⚡⚡⚡#Inside
La delegación rusa ha vuelto a advertir a la Oficina del Presidente que si no firmamos un acuerdo marco sobre el reconocimiento de la RPL y Crimea perderemos el sur del país. El Kremlin se está frustrando claramente con el proceso de negociación y está empezando a amenazarnos con...

t.me/boris_rozhin/33195


----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Si ya sabemos que la queréis liar.



Claro, y el enano que no quiere firmar nada hasta que acabe sus objetivos de la "operación especial", ese donde te lo dejas?


----------



## paconan (16 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> "Desnazificando" un teatro.
> Se ve que la cultura es nazi.



video del día 11,civiles en el teatro de Mariúpol


----------



## Evangelion (16 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Esto se les regala, y lo que haga falta, con nuestros impuestos, imbécil.
> 
> Bueno, tú no, que eres chupoptero neto.
> 
> ...



Me da que las indemnizaciones que va a tener que pagar Rusia van a dejar en calderilla las que le pusieron a Alemania en Versalles.


----------



## delhierro (16 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Para mover la economía debe eliminar estado y control estatal, èl no lo va a hacer nunca, no l



Es exactamente al contrario, para defenderse de las sanciones tiene que nacionalizar todo lo que dejen atras inversores foraneos. Eso para empezar, naturalmente declarar que no pagara un duro. Es absurdo pagar a gente que te roba los depositos.


----------



## pemebe (16 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> ¿Cuando acabe la guerra? Ese es elk problema, de momento estamos, pero tanto unos como otros hacemos como que no nos damos cuenta. Pero en esas condiciones Rusia se sale con la suya y Europa ha puesto demasiada carne en el asador para dar marcha atrás.
> 
> ¿Piensas que no habrá guerra de verdad entre Rusia y la OTAN? Porque la lógica manda que no debe haberla, pero la lógica también manda que muchas de las cosas hechas no debieran haber sucedido.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que no va a haber escalada del conflicto y deseo que así sea.

Rusia en 1998 estaba destrozada tanto economicamente como militarmente. Si EEUU no aprovechó ese momento para tomar el control de Rusia ahora no podrán.

Rusia abandono Afghanistan, No apoyo a Afghanistan, ni a Irak, ni a Serbia en sus conflicos con la OTAN. Tampoco se metio en 2014 contra Ucrania (salvo la toma de Crimea que estaba llena de tropas rusas y ciudadanos rusos y empezó a ayudar a las republiquetas.

Y aguanto las primaveras arabes sin intervenir (hasta lo de Siria en 2015).

Lleva preparandose para esto desde el año 2014.

Y Europa en la babia. Somos los ÚNICOS paises del mundo que hemos reducido las emisiones de CO2. El resto incluidos EEUU, China y Rusia las han aumentado. Los unicos que reducimos el uso de plastico (cuando 95% de los residuos plasticos se generan en el Pacifico), que fimentamos un coche ya desechado a principios del siglo pasado.

Pero la geopolitica cambia las cosas muy deprisa y las alianzas de los paises también (después de dos guerras mundiales europa esta dominada por el frente Franco-Aleman). Perdimos en 1998 la oportunidad de integrar Rusia en Europa y espero que tengamos una segunda oportunidad.


----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

Tras los informes sobre la captura de un militante de Azov que habló de los rehenes en el Teatro Dramático de Mariupol, el edificio del teatro fue volado. 

t.me/anna_news/24960

_Foto en el enlace_


----------



## Rafl Eg (16 Mar 2022)

Funci-vago dijo:


> Con armas nucleares no hay basicamente victoria.
> 
> Durante la guerra fria la OTAN dentro de su doctrina militar incorporo el uso de armas nucleares para frenar al ejercito ruso, hay que recordar que entonces el Pacto de Varsovia se estimaba con una superioridad total en armas acorazadas y que mantener alemania era basicamente imposible, asi que se podian usar armas nucleares tacticas para frenar a la URSS y dar tiempo a montar una defensa sobre el Rin.
> 
> ...



El problema de los supuestos sistemas "antimisiles" es que no solo sirven para detener misiles, sino que el complejo también puede habilitarse para lanzarlos. Es lo que ha dicho Rusia muchas veces.
Llamarlo "sistema antimisiles" es solo un eufemismo.


----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Me da que las indemnizaciones que va a tener que pagar Rusia van a dejar en calderilla las que le pusieron a Alemania en Versalles.



Es justo y necesario.


----------



## delhierro (16 Mar 2022)

En Mariupol se supone, no se puede comprobar. Se ven torres de pisos a lo lejos. Tiene mucha zona tambien de casas bajas en la periferia. Posiblemente de ayer.


----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

Las nuevas autoridades de la región desmilitarizada de Kherson están dispuestas a establecer relaciones constructivas con Rusia. 

t.me/surf_noise1/8446


----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)

Nada de nazismo en Ucrania decían... 
Televisión ucraniana, hora de máxima audiencia. El presentador cita a Adolf Eichmann (SS Nazi, ¡uno de los principales organizadores del Holocausto!) e insta a matar a todos los rusos, incluidos los niños... 
Nada de nazismo en Ucrania decían...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (16 Mar 2022)

Haciendo amigos. 


_Entiendo que los tiempos son difíciles, pero el presidente del #Ukraine no tiene traje? Tampoco tengo mucho respeto por los miembros actuales del Congreso de los EE. UU., pero aún así no me dirigiría a ellos con una camiseta. No quisiera faltarle el respeto a la institución ni a los Estados Unidos._


----------



## Salamandra (16 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Si ya sabemos que la queréis liar.



En un país que no es de la OTAN, conviene recordar. Aunque tambien es cierto, que en el discurso de Putin en el que explicaba su forma de ver el conflicto si se abordaron temas de OTAN como las armas ofensivas colocadas en países que si son OTAN.


----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

El cuartel general de los nacionalistas ucranianos del regimiento Azov, que se encontraba en el Teatro Dramático de Mariupol, fue volado.

t.me/boris_rozhin/33199

_Enlace con foto_


----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)

Creo que el hijoPutin no se entera de que occidente y los ciudadanos rusos saben que ha llegado el fin del tirano neo-sovietico, y en breve se lo harán saber los oligarcas (Mafia rusa pura y dura)


----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

Otra foto de refugiados de Ucrania.

Desde hace 3 semanas, 300 personas han sido detenidas sólo en la frontera de la región de Odessa

Ahora Kiev los enviará a la fuerza bajo los tanques rusos o los encarcelará durante 9 años.

t.me/boris_rozhin/33198


----------



## Funci-vago (16 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> El problema de los supuestos sistemas "antimisiles" es que no solo sirven para detener misiles, sino que el complejo también puede habilitarse para lanzarlos. Es lo que ha dicho Rusia muchas veces.
> Llamarlo "sistema antimisiles" es solo un eufemismo.



Evidentemente, si los misiles que lanzas pueden cargar una ojiva nucelar se convierten en misiles nucelares. No dejan de ser baterías de misiles con capacidades de ataque y defensa. 
Tan solo exponía que, además, fuerzan al enemigo a atacar a gran escala.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (16 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Y Europa en la babia. Somos los ÚNICOS paises del mundo que hemos reducido las emisiones de CO2. El resto incluidos EEUU, China y Rusia las han aumentado. Los unicos que reducimos el uso de plastico (cuando 95% de los residuos plasticos se generan en el Pacifico), que fimentamos un coche ya desechado a principios del siglo pasado.



Y bien que hacemos. Aparte de la India, sólo en la UE hay culturas que veneran la naturaleza como sagrada, que realmente lo hacen y lo plasman en sus políticas, pero no de la última década, sino que se viene haciendo desde hace siglos. Y bien hecho que está.

Los países de la UE, a pesar de la clara debacle inducida por los gusanos en ella, sigue siendo claramente el mejor lugar para vivir en la Tierra, y culturalmente seguirá siendo hegemónica al menos hasta la próxima gran revolución. Toda la ciencia, matemáticas, derecho y filosofía, en sus formas más desarrolladas, son europeas, producto de las raíces grecorromanas que tenemos. Y eso no lo va a cambiar un periodo de 100 años de dominio anglosionista.


----------



## Decimus (16 Mar 2022)

Esto es una escalada. Pero claramente.

¿Lo veis también así? ¿Cómo responderá Rusia?


----------



## bigmaller (16 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Es justo y necesario.



Si pierden.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Mar 2022)

Ucrania sigue abandonando armamento…tiene todo el aspecto de pase al enemigo de unidades enteras…




__





Под Херсоном захвачены склады ВСУ с тысячами ящиков вооружения и боеприпасов


В районе Херсона обнаружены и захвачены склады с вооружением и боеприпасами ВСУ




avia.pro


----------



## bigmaller (16 Mar 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Esto es una escalada. Pero claramente.
> 
> ¿Lo veis también así? ¿Cómo responderá Rusia?



Proporcionará o ayudara con? Gran diferencia.


----------



## Jotagb (16 Mar 2022)

En un principio, Meta permitió a los usuarios de Facebook e Instagram llamar a la violencia contra los rusos, pero tras la amenaza de bloqueo en la Federación Rusa, retrocedieron y se declararon en contra de la rusofobia. Pero ya era demasiado tarde.

Cronología visual de las declaraciones de la empresa.


----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

Ministerio de Defensa:

Con el apoyo de los países occidentales, el SBU está preparando una provocación que implica el uso de sustancias tóxicas contra los civiles.

El objetivo de la provocación es acusar a Rusia de utilizar armas químicas contra la población ucraniana.

Las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas que participan en la operación militar especial no tienen ni pueden tener municiones químicas.

La Federación Rusa, a diferencia de Estados Unidos, cumplió hace tiempo sus compromisos internacionales al destruir completamente todos los arsenales de armas químicas.

Para evitar cualquier provocación de los nacionalistas ucranianos con sustancias venenosas, los militares rusos en el territorio liberado toman bajo su control las instalaciones peligrosas y garantizan su seguridad.

Entre la documentación de combate que incautamos a la 4ª Brigada de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania se encuentra un mapa detallado del territorio ucraniano con las instalaciones y tipos de sustancias tóxicas almacenadas en él. Por lo tanto, cualquier intento de provocación del SBU con sustancias venenosas será inevitablemente descubierto.

t.me/sashakots/29998


----------



## paconan (16 Mar 2022)

En Mariupol, un jet (supuestamente ruso) arrojó una bomba/munición en el principal teatro de la ciudad. Según el ayuntamiento, cientos se estaban refugiando en el interior. Las bajas actualmente no están claras. Vídeo: https://t.me/mariupolnow


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Mar 2022)

Ya comenzó hace mucho, pero no debió enterarse…








El papa dice que se libra una Tercera Guerra Mundial "por partes" - BBC News Mundo


El papa Francisco dijo que los actuales conflictos alrededor del mundo pueden suponer ya una Tercera Guerra Mundial, luchada fragmentadamente.




www.bbc.com


----------



## bigmaller (16 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Haciendo amigos.
> 
> 
> _Entiendo que los tiempos son difíciles, pero el presidente del #Ukraine no tiene traje? Tampoco tengo mucho respeto por los miembros actuales del Congreso de los EE. UU., pero aún así no me dirigiría a ellos con una camiseta. No quisiera faltarle el respeto a la institución ni a los Estados Unidos._



Es todo atrezzo. 

Una puta verguenza de guerra donde muere gente para que los europeos y anglos se cohesionen para lo que viene.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Esto es una escalada. Pero claramente.
> 
> ¿Lo veis también así? ¿Cómo responderá Rusia?



A cuánto nos sale la broma de ucros guapos?


----------



## apolyon (16 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Es todo atrezzo.
> 
> Una puta verguenza de guerra donde muere gente para que los europeos y anglos se cohesionen para lo que viene.



Qué viene?


----------



## mazuste (16 Mar 2022)

Video interesante del mercenario brasileño sobre el bombardeo en Yavoriv.
Habla en portugués pero se puede entender fácilmente Dice:

_*"Allí había soldados de las fuerzas especiales de todo el mundo. La información que tenemos es que todos murieron. 
Acabaron con todo. No lo entiendes, se acabó, se acabó. La Legión fue eliminada de la competencia de inmediato.*_
* No tenía ni idea de lo que era una guerra...".*


----------



## raptors (16 Mar 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> El hilo se ha llenado de CMs del Kremlin jojojo



Igual como se la lleno a tu m@m@.... *jojojo*


----------



## bigmaller (16 Mar 2022)

apolyon dijo:


> Qué viene?



El final de occidente como lo conocemos. 

Nos daremos de ostias por africa y Oriente medio contra la alianza rusochina.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Video interesante del mercenario brasileño sobre el bombardeo en Yavoriv.
> Habla en portugués pero se puede entender fácilmente Dice:
> 
> _*"Allí había soldados de las fuerzas especiales de todo el mundo. La información que tenemos es que todos murieron.
> ...



Interesante, fuerzas especiales no son mercenarios….


----------



## Jotagb (16 Mar 2022)

Aquí hay intereses de poderosos , claramente nos tratan como niños para que no sepamos la verdad. Pero hay mucho dinero en juego y por eso yo no pongo la mano por nadie, pero ya se sabrá la verdad de todo esto.


----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El cuartel general de los nacionalistas ucranianos del regimiento Azov, que se encontraba en el Teatro Dramático de Mariupol, fue volado.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/33199
> 
> _Enlace con foto_



El cuartel general volado de los nacionalistas ucranianos del regimiento Azov, que estaba ubicado en el Teatro Dramático Mariupol.


----------



## la mano negra (16 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Nada de nazismo en Ucrania decían...
> Televisión ucraniana, hora de máxima audiencia. El presentador cita a Adolf Eichmann (SS Nazi, ¡uno de los principales organizadores del Holocausto!) e insta a matar a todos los rusos, incluidos los niños...
> Nada de nazismo en Ucrania decían...



Eichmann fue uno de los más repugnantes jerifaltes del régimen nazi y un genocida despreciable . En ese espejo se miran hoy los dirigentes políticos de Europa , a través de sus lacayos ucranianos ¿ No se les cae la cara de vergüenza de permitir y consentir la glorificación de un ser tan despreciable como ese en la televisión ucraniana ? Cada día se ve más claramente lo que son y a quien sirven toda esta caterva de corruptos políticos europedos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

Al final con todo eso lo que pasará es que Rusia se verá obligada a declarar formalmente la guerra a USA y esa será termonuclear.
USA esta estirando demasiado el chicle...


----------



## raptors (16 Mar 2022)

Ladren perros...!! se sigue ganando terreno...!!


----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Interesante, fuerzas especiales no son mercenarios….



cuando no combaten con su uniforme y bajo las ordenes legitimas de su propio ejercito si son mercenarios o peor, son vulgares bandidos y asesinos


----------



## la mano negra (16 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> El cuartel general volado de los nacionalistas ucranianos del regimiento Azov, que estaba ubicado en el Teatro Dramático Mariupol.
> Ver archivo adjunto 986246



Los canallas del Azov han volado el cuartel con todos los rehenes dentro . Ahora dirán que han sido los rusos los culpables con artillería o con una bomba de aviación. Lo estoy viendo llegar . Mañana todos los medios de manipulación de masas occidentales largando la mentira sin ninguna clase de rubor. Esto es repugnante .


----------



## delhierro (16 Mar 2022)

Decian los otanicos, que los rusos se iban a quedar sin material. Fuente occidental, para los que crean que es aquí donde se dice la verdad. 

Hasta tienen un shilka nuevecito. No se les ha visto en acción aún en combate urbano.


----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

.... y a Rusia.


----------



## CommiePig (16 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Me place que me copies al cerdo komunista malo


----------



## paconan (16 Mar 2022)

La cadena de comida rápida rusa que el presidente del parlamento ruso ha propuesto reemplazar
@McDonalds
ha solicitado esta marca. No bromeo.


----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)

Lo de Putin no es buena idea. Parece que ya lo intentó pero no hubo acuerdo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Mar 2022)

Mariúpol quedará un poquito mejor que Dresde ... Pero poco mejor.

Me extraña que todavía no hayan bombardeado Azovstal desde el mar.


----------



## Salamandra (16 Mar 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Y bien que hacemos. Aparte de la India, sólo en la UE hay culturas que veneran la naturaleza como sagrada, que realmente lo hacen y lo plasman en sus políticas, pero no de la última década, sino que se viene haciendo desde hace siglos. Y bien hecho que está.
> 
> Los países de la UE, a pesar de la clara debacle inducida por los gusanos en ella, sigue siendo claramente el mejor lugar para vivir en la Tierra, y culturalmente seguirá siendo hegemónica al menos hasta la próxima gran revolución. Toda la ciencia, matemáticas, derecho y filosofía, en sus formas más desarrolladas, son europeas, producto de las raíces grecorromanas que tenemos. Y eso no lo va a cambiar un periodo de 100 años de dominio anglosionista.



El último mes ha sido una buena cura para el chauvinismo. No me extenderé, el que no lo ha visto ya es porque no lo va a ver y ese es el mayor problema que la gente ya no actúa conforme a esos superiores valores y causamos espanto en el resto del mundo. Del que prudentemente nos han separado mediante censura y leyes de seguridad que nos llevan más deprisa que nunca hacia el autoritarismo.

Solo nos falta un paso más en este guerra- noguerra para sufrirlo en todo su explendor.


----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Es exactamente al contrario, para defenderse de las sanciones tiene que nacionalizar todo lo que dejen atras inversores foraneos. Eso para empezar, naturalmente declarar que no pagara un duro. Es absurdo pagar a gente que te roba los depositos.



se puede pagar en rublos perfectamente, el banco central puede pagar con obligaciones del estado a 100 años


----------



## la mano negra (16 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Otra cosa no pero tanques tiene Rusia para cargar mil trenes y le faltan trenes.


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

Las unidades del DPR, desarrollando la ofensiva, tomaron el control de los asentamientos de Mikhailovka, Stavka, Botmanka, Vasilievka. Hay batallas también por Verkhnetoretskoye (esta es toda el área entre Avdeevka y Gorlovka). Las unidades del NM DPR comenzaron a asaltar Avdiivka y Maryinka.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Mar 2022)

Ataques a Zaporiya

Fuente:

Kp.ua


----------



## JAGGER (16 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Mariúpol quedará un poquito mejor que Dresde ... Pero poco mejor.
> 
> Me extraña que todavía no hayan bombardeado Azovstal desde el mar.



Haberlo hecho en 1945... Qué gente rota los putiners.


----------



## alfonbass (16 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Es exactamente al contrario, para defenderse de las sanciones tiene que nacionalizar todo lo que dejen atras inversores foraneos. Eso para empezar, naturalmente declarar que no pagara un duro. Es absurdo pagar a gente que te roba los depositos.



Tendrá que dejar que los ciudadanos se desarrollen, no todo pueden ser los problemas en los que se ha metido su estado, vamos, digo yo


----------



## Salamandra (16 Mar 2022)

Y yo, sólo con los comentarios de los políticos yanquis... es de libro.

No sé como se puede defender uno de ese ataque en Ucrania.

Porque ese es el horror de ese tipo de armas, que no dejan huella del DNI del atacante y que son baratas, muy baratas.

Y horrorosas también. Pobres todos, de cualquier bando y de cualquier profesión que estén hoy en esa ratonera.

Lo único que cabe preguntarse es ¿Y cuando caigan esas sustancias, entra la OTAN?


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

LPR asalta las poblaciones de Rubezhnoye al norte de Lisichansk y Severodonetsk. 
La lucha continúa en los límites de la ciudad en el noroeste, noreste y este de Severodonetsk.


----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

Llegan muchas informaciones contradictorias. Fuentes rusas dicen que no fue un ataque ruso porque hay tropas rusas en los alrededores del teatro y habría sido demasiado peligroso. Fuentes ucranianas negando que el cuartel general de Azov estuviera allí. Imposible atravesar la niebla

De hace 3 días

La información supuestamente vino de los lugareños de Mariupol ( recordatorio - son en su mayoría de etnia rusa) que​los neonazis de Azov reunieron a mujeres, niños y ancianos de Mariupol en el edificio del teatro de Mariupol y van a volarlo, culpando a las víctimas del "bombardeo ruso".​


----------



## paconan (16 Mar 2022)

No hay nada claro

Antes del bombardeo del Teatro Dramático Regional de Donetsk en Mariupol, Telegram prorruso afirma que un desertor de Azov dijo, sin proporcionar pruebas, que el cuartel general de Azov estaba en el sótano del teatro. Según los informes, en realidad albergaba a cientos de civiles. https://t.me/neoficialniybezsonov/8939




¡Información urgente! Justo ahora, escapó de los suyos y pasó a nuestro lado como un militante del regimiento nazi "Azov". Pidió el anonimato y se lo garantizamos, ya que su familia está en el territorio controlado por Ucrania y teme que otros nazis ucranianos los descuarticen por su acto. Nos contó mucha información interesante que es de importancia operativa y sobre las atrocidades cometidas por los nazis ucranianos en Mariupol. Pero lo más importante es que el cuartel general de los militantes ucranianos se encuentra en el sótano del Teatro Dramático Mariupol, y la sala del teatro está completamente repleta de civiles, que están custodiados por 12 militantes del regimiento Azov, para que no huir. ¡noticias de última hora! Un militante del regimiento nazi de Azov acaba de huir y desertar a nuestro lado. Pidió el anonimato y se lo garantizamos, ya que su familia está en el territorio controlado por Ucrania y teme que otros nazis ucranianos puedan cortarlos en pedazos para ajustar cuentas con él. Nos ha revelado una gran cantidad de información emocionante de importancia operativa, incluidos detalles de las atrocidades cometidas por los nazis ucranianos en Mariupol. Pero el beneficio más importante es la ubicación del cuartel general de los militantes ucranianos en el sótano del Teatro Dramático Mariupol, mientras que el vestíbulo del teatro está repleto de civiles vigilados por 12 combatientes de Azov que les impiden escapar.

se supone que es del día 13







Supuestamente, la información provino de los lugareños de Mariupol (recordatorio: en su mayoría son de etnia rusa) de que los neonazis de Azov reunieron a mujeres, niños y ancianos de Mariupol en el edificio del teatro dramático de Mariupol y lo volarán, culpando a las víctimas del "bombardeo ruso". "


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (16 Mar 2022)

Rusia está acabada y eso enfrentandose a un proxy, llegan a enfrentarse ya no a la OTAN sino a USA y la paliza que les pegan...


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

Pequeños cambios al noroeste de Kiev, cerca de Moshchun. Movimiento a Slavyansk. Pueblos al norte del Liman Rojo. Limpiando Popasna. Avance de la defensa entre Gorlovka y Donetsk. Ataque en Maryinka. Toda la región de Kherson está bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.
La corrección es pequeña en Irpin, cerca de Gulyaipol (aún no confirmado), y en la carretera Nikolaev - New Odessa - Voznesensk


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Antes del bombardeo del Teatro Dramático Regional de Donetsk en Mariupol, Telegram prorruso afirma que un desertor de Azov dijo, sin proporcionar pruebas, que el cuartel general de Azov estaba en el sótano del teatro. Según los informes, en realidad albergaba a cientos de civiles. https://t.me/neoficialniybezsonov/8939



Yo lo había leído hacia unas horas, como no le di credibilidad no lo publiqué aquí. Así que puedo asegurar que la información circulaba.
Ahora bien, quién lo ha volado y por qué?


----------



## Seronoser (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> La situación operativa en la región de Mariupol: el cerco se está reduciendo cada vez más, la bolsa pronto se dividirá en dos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 985903



Huele a muerte


----------



## Argentium (16 Mar 2022)

*18.22. Biden anunció un paquete de asistencia militar que incluye drones*
Tras el discurso de Zelensky al Congreso de Estados Unidos, el presidente Joe Biden anunció un nuevo paquete de asistencia militar a Ucrania que incluye drones. “Esta puede ser una batalla larga y difícil, pero el pueblo norteamericano está firme en su respaldo al pueblo de Ucrania”, afirmó el primer mandatario.

El anuncio de Biden supone el desembolso de unos US$1000 millones en una semana. Así, el presidente anunció que Estados Unidos envía más armas antiaéreas, antiblindaje y drones a Ucrania para ayudar en la defensa contra Rusia.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Mar 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Sí, yo sólo quería puntualizar que el fondo de reservas no lo creó ZP. De todas formas, éste sólo era (y sigue siendo) una ilusión. Si una entidad bancaria quiebra, no hay fondo que garantice los depósitos que en él se encontraban, ya sea con un tope de 20.ooo, que de 100.000€, y menos con la consiguiente quiebra en cadena que se produciría. ZP lo subió para dar confianza y evitar fugas de capitales que llevarían a un corralito y a un empeoramiento brutal de la economía (cuando entras en aplicar corralitos, el futuro que te queda es muy jodido)



Pero es que finalmente llámale corralito o rescate pero salieron de España 200.000 millones de euros que fueron para bolsillos de alguien

Así lo dijo Sánchez en el discurso que transcribo el *4 de Abril 2020 *mucho antes de saber el recorrido de la epidemia y su incidencia en la economía .
Como en el resto de los países occidentales , leyó un discurso que le escribieron en despachos enemigos .
más de dos años después del comienzo de la trama vemos que el guion es exacto y con los mismos tiempos y etapas en todos los países occidentales , los que se vieron implicados en la llamada segunda guerra mundial ( aunque en Estados Unidos no cayó ninguna bomba ) y que ahora inician una guerra devastadora con la disculpa de Ucrania.
En el resto de los países ni se han enterado de la epidemia ni saben donde está Ucrania.

*" Es evidente que esta crisis económica que lógicamente estamos sufriendo ya como consecuencia de la pandemia , es evidente que para poder garantizar las rentas que vamos a tener que garantizar por este periodo que esperemos que sea lo más breve posible para que la economía rebote y volvamos a crecer y crear empleo , es evidente que la economía española se va a tener que endeudar , es evidente por lo tanto que vamos a detraer recursos económicos a las generaciones futuras , a los jóvenes a los cuales antes apelaba , a los niños que ahora estarán dibujando en sus casas y aguantando este confinamiento sin entender muy bien porqué . a las generaciones que todavía están por nacer. Esas generaciones van a entender que nosotros hagamos ese sacrificio detrayendo recursos que ellos necesitarán en un futuro, si también volcamos recursos económicos para esa lucha , que es la lucha contra el cambio climático o la adaptación y la mitigación de ese cambio climático.....*













El chantaje al eurodiputado de Viktor Orban y Discurso de Sánchez el 4 de Abril 2020 : coronavirus = endeudar a España+ armas a Ucrania


Hay otras formas de saquear países además de las guerras y matar a millones de personas . Son tramas de ingeniería financiera para endeudar a los países y esclavizar a su población durante generaciones. Así lo dijo Sánchez en el discurso que transcribo el 4 de Abril 2020 mucho antes de saber el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Bartleby (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## explorador (16 Mar 2022)

Los rusos son unos crimínales hijos de puta


----------



## NEKRO (16 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Vd debe ser muy joven verdad?
> 
> En Sarajevo en los años 90 aguantaron creo que fue casi 4 años. Más recientemente en Ghouta oriental (Damasco) aguantaron también al menos un par de años, si bien enviaban armamento a través de túneles.
> 
> ...




Cuando te pasen lo que tienes que decir, que te lo traduzcan bien. Dile a tu operador que en español existe una palabra para eso,
EMBOSCADA. Es que sino se nota mucho.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## NPI (16 Mar 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Como estara la cosa que ya han sacado los bots a pasear.



@Don Meliton si es el bufón asteriscos con una cuenta nueva.


----------



## Egam (16 Mar 2022)

que


Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 986044
> 
> Arrian la bandera de Rusia en el consejo de Europa.
> Cuál es su significado?



Que no estan presentes


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

la fuerza de maniobra de tractores ukra ataca a los sardaukar chechenos soltandoles rebaños de cabras vestidas muy sesis, no hay videos


----------



## raptors (16 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hay quien dice que la guerra es otra forma de hacer política. En este caso lo que quiere EEUU es el cadáver político de Putin, de ahí que busquen elevar la factura rusa hasta el máximo nivel posible. La recomposición de las relaciones comerciales y políticas van a pasar necesariamente por la retirada de Putin.



Ja ja ja Les duele el avance ruso... *Ladren perros...!!*


----------



## raptors (16 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Las ultimas reservas.
> 
> A partir de ahi ya solo le queda coger a los quintos de 17-19 años y mandarlos a Ucrania.


----------



## Decimus (16 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Proporcionará o ayudara con? Gran diferencia.



Proporcionarán drones.


----------



## capitán almeida (16 Mar 2022)

En Mariupol tienen localizado el bunker de los nancys en un teatro, por supuesto rodeado de civiles que les hacen de escudo,,,,eso no saldrá en ningún medio.
G


explorador dijo:


> Los rusos son unos crimínales hijos de puta



En ese teatro están escondidos los jefazos del azov y los civiles son sus rehenes, pero da igual pronto colgarán todos patas abajo como cerdos que son


----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

Saliendo de Mariupol, 16 de marzo de 2022

Un puesto de control ruso y filas de civiles en el noroeste de Mariupol.

Más información en nuestro reportaje fotográfico 

t.me/anna_news/24967

_fotos en el enlace_


----------



## raptors (16 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Las ultimas reservas.
> 
> A partir de ahi ya solo le queda coger a los quintos de 17-19 años y mandarlos a Ucrania.



Ja ja ja Les duele el avance ruso... *Ladren perros...!!*


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

Reunión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de RF Igor Konashenkov a partir de las 19.30 horas del 16 de marzo de 2022

▪ La agrupación de tropas de la República Popular de Lugansk, desarrollando la ofensiva avanza desde varias direcciones dentro de la ciudad de SEVERODONETSK.

▪ Unidades de la República Popular de Donetsk luchan por la captura de la población de MARYINKA. El avance de este día fue de 2 kilómetros.

▪ En la mañana del 16 de marzo, armas de largo alcance de alta precisión atacaron la infraestructura militar de Ucrania. Como resultado centros de comunicación, reconocimiento y retransmisión en la aldea de VINNITSA quedaron fuera de servicio.

▪ Durante el día, los sistemas de aviación y defensa aérea de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas derribaron un helicóptero Mi-24 ucraniano en el aire cerca del pueblo de SARANA, así como seis vehículos aéreos no tripulados.

▪ Aviones operacionales-tácticos, militares y no tripulados atacaron 34 instalaciones militares de Ucrania.
Entre ellos, una instalación de un sistema de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple, tres puestos de mando, una estación de guerra electrónica, siete depósitos de municiones y 19 depósitos de equipo militar.

▪ En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, 180 aviones y helicópteros, 166 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 1367 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 132 sistemas de lanzamiento múltiple de cohetes, 502 artillería de campaña y cañones de mortero, así como 1156 unidades de vehículos militares especiales han sido destruidos.

▪ Sabemos con certeza que con el apoyo de los países occidentales, el SBU está preparando una provocación con sustancias químicas contra los civiles.

El propósito de la provocación es acusar a Rusia de usar armas químicas contra la población de Ucrania.
Me gustaría declarar oficialmente que las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas involucradas en la operación militar especial no tienen ni pueden poseer municiones químicas.

La Federación de Rusia, a diferencia de los Estados Unidos, ha cumplido durante mucho tiempo con sus obligaciones internacionales al destruir por completo todas las reservas de armas químicas.

Para detener cualquier provocación de los nacionalistas ucranianos con sustancias químicas, el personal militar ruso en el territorio liberado toma el control de los objetos peligrosos y garantiza su seguridad.

▪ Entre la documentación de combate capturada por nosotros en la 4ª brigada de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania hay un mapa detallado del territorio de Ucrania con objetos marcados y tipos de sustancias venenosas almacenadas. Por lo tanto, cualquier intento de provocar la SBU con el uso de sustancias venenosas inevitablemente se revelará.

▪ Hemos citado repetidamente hechos sobre las atrocidades de los nacionalistas que aterrorizan a los civiles por cualquier desobediencia o intento de abandonar las poblaciones.

Hoy, al mismo tiempo, se distribuyeron imágenes de video de civiles que murieron en Chernihiv, que supuestamente fueron "atacados por militares rusos". Se explicó que supuestamente todos los muertos hacían fila para el pan.

Quiero enfatizar que no había militares rusos en Chernihiv y no los hay.

Todas las unidades de las fuerzas armadas rusas están fuera de Chernihiv, bloqueando las carreteras y no se están realizando acciones ofensivas contra la ciudad.

En las imágenes de video mostradas por los propagandistas ucranianos, no hay rastros de explosiones.

Todas las ventanas de los edificios cercanos están intactas. No hay daños en las paredes, no hay otros rastros de la explosión en el suelo. Por lo tanto, todos los muertos, las víctimas del terror de los nacionalistas ucranianos o estos cuadros de video son otra producción del SBU.

▪ Nos gustaría llamar la atención sobre el hecho de que simultáneamente esta falsificación se publicó en las páginas oficiales de la Embajada de EE. UU. en Ucrania en las redes sociales sin verificación ni obtención de prueba alguna.

Al mismo tiempo, la embajada en sí, como saben, durante mucho tiempo no se encuentra ni siquiera en Kiev, sino en Lvov. Y no se da cuenta de cómo el personal militar ruso entrega y distribuye cientos de toneladas de ayuda humanitaria a los residentes de la región de Chernihiv en los asentamientos liberados de los nacionalistas.
#Rusia Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## la mano negra (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Después de los información de un desertor del batallón Azov, en el cual describió dónde se hayan el centro de mando de batallón junto con 12 rehenes, éste fue volado.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 986252



No eran doce los rehenes , según el desertor , sino doce los guardianes de los rehenes que permanecían secuestrados en el lugar. Los rehenes podrían ser decenas o cientos. Los guardianes los vigilaban permanentemente para que no escaparan del lugar los rehenes.
A primera vista los restos del edificio parecen indicar que la explosión ha sido desde el interior hacia afuera . Puede haber sido una bomba de aviación que hay penetrado al interior del edificio y luego estallado o una carga explosiva muy potente instalada en su interior con antelación.
Este hecho va a traer cola . La guerra de la propaganda va a tener en éste un frente de lucha muy enconado. 
Los nazis del Azov están siendo derrotados en Mariupol de forma metódica y sistemática por las milicias de las repúblicas populares y han usado unos de los últimos cartuchos que les quedaban .


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (16 Mar 2022)

Rusia debe DESARMARSE, pedir perdón, entregar territorios del Rosotv del Don y la zona del Caucaso a Ucrania, y además un referendum de independencia en Siberia


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (16 Mar 2022)

*Biden dice que Estados Unidos entregará a Ucrania drones y sistemas antiaéreos









Biden says U.S. to give Ukraine drones, anti-aircraft systems


U.S. President Joe Biden on Wednesday said the United States was offering an additional $800 million in security assistance to Ukraine to combat Russia's invasion, with the new package including drones and anti-aircraft systems.




www.reuters.com




*


----------



## Alvin Red (16 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Los rusos son unos crimínales hijos de puta



No creo que hubieran victimas civiles, en un bombardeo de este tipo por azar siempre se libran varios o aparecen cadáveres carbonizados, por ahora no hay noticias de esto, y ha habido tiempo, solo del edificio destruido, veremos que sale si sale algo.


----------



## NEKRO (16 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> 15 marzo.
> 
> Tanque ruso se incendia. Parece que por una mina.



Esta semana han destruido ese tanque 250 veces.


----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

Según datos fiables de Belgorod, los jóvenes de esta región se unen en grupos de los llamados "partisanos", que capturan en los bosques y entregan a las fuerzas del orden a los desertores de las AFU y de los batallones nacionales que escaparon a territorio ruso. Los habitantes de la región de Belgorod apoyan a los nuevos partisanos.

t.me/surf_noise1/8454


----------



## Salamandra (16 Mar 2022)

"


Teuro dijo:


> Hay quien dice que la guerra es otra forma de hacer política. En este caso lo que quiere EEUU es el cadáver político de Putin, de ahí que busquen elevar la factura rusa hasta el máximo nivel posible. La recomposición de las relaciones comerciales y políticas van a pasar necesariamente por la retirada de Putin.



En el engaño a las sociedades occidentales la propaganda ha sido de diez.

Yo no mantengo relaciones con rusos pero o son personas de otro mundo o hoy están más contentos que nunca con su líder. Lo que se ha hecho hoy con la gente de a pie rusa no tiene parangón en ninguna otra guerra. Hace nacionalistas hasta "a los ciudadanos del mundo" porque nada une más que la común desgracia, sobre todo cuando es injustificada.

Si encima comen y no les va del todo mal en lo peor de la tormenta, ni te cuento. Con que no0 les vaya peor que ahora, no descarteis que no le hagan hasta romerías.


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

Ucrania está equipando posiciones de tiro en la Estación Marina de Odessa.


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> No eran doce los rehenes , según el desertor , sino doce los guardianes de los rehenes que permanecían secuestrados en el lugar. Los rehenes podrían ser decenas o cientos. Los guardianes los vigilaban permanentemente para que no escaparan del lugar los rehenes.
> A primera vista los restos del edificio parecen indicar que la explosión ha sido desde el interior hacia afuera . Puede haber sido una bomba de aviación que hay penetrado al interior del edificio y luego estallado o una carga explosiva muy potente instalada en su interior con antelación.
> Este hecho va a traer cola . La guerra de la propaganda va a tener en éste un frente de lucha muy enconado.
> Los nazis del Azov están siendo derrotados en Mariupol de forma metódica y sistemática por las milicias de las repúblicas populares y han usado unos de los últimos cartuchos que les quedaban .



Cierto, tienes razón, voy a borrar mi post. No es correcto.


----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

"La democracia ya no existe en Occidente".

Este residente en Ottawa, nacido en Donetsk, ha dado la voz de alarma sobre la censura total y la propaganda sin paliativos destinada a lavar el cerebro de los canadienses. Todos los comentarios que se desvían de la agenda oficial antirrusa son bloqueados en el segmento local de Internet.

t.me/surf_noise1/8451


----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Mar 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 986044
> 
> Arrian la bandera de Rusia en el consejo de Europa.
> Cuál es su significado?



Están creando un enemigo feroz " del que hay que defenderse " , lo que en su día fue Hitler , para justificar la enésima destrucción de Europa.

Estamos en manos de los enemigos . No queréis daros cuenta que es todo una trama . Una pinza para destruirnos .
Ucrania es Pearl Harbor , el casus belli . 

Para que esta guerra fuese creíble y como dijo Biden , fuese la " 3ª guerra mundial " , Nueva York , Los Ángeles , Washington ... tendrían que quedar como Tokio y Dresde









Bombardeo de Tokio - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













La noche que Tokio fue arrasada: cómo fue el bombardeo no nuclear más mortífero de la historia (y que quedó eclipsado por las bombas de Hiroshima y Nagasaki)


Hace 75 años, una ofensiva militar estadounidense sobre Tokio dejó más de 100.000 víctimas mortales. Sin embargo, poco de sabe de lo ocurrido. En BBC Mundo te contamos qué pasó esa noche en que 1.700 toneladas de bombas convirtieron a la capital nipona en una verdadera hoguera.




es.vida-estilo.yahoo.com























Bombardeo de Dresde - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Llegan muchas informaciones contradictorias. Fuentes rusas dicen que no fue un ataque ruso porque hay tropas rusas en los alrededores del teatro y habría sido demasiado peligroso. Fuentes ucranianas negando que el cuartel general de Azov estuviera allí. Imposible atravesar la niebla
> 
> De hace 3 días
> 
> La información supuestamente vino de los lugareños de Mariupol ( recordatorio - son en su mayoría de etnia rusa) que​los neonazis de Azov reunieron a mujeres, niños y ancianos de Mariupol en el edificio del teatro de Mariupol y van a volarlo, culpando a las víctimas del "bombardeo ruso".​



Ahora mismo en periódicos ukras estoy leyendo.

"Bomba superpoderosas sobre teatro, donde se escondían miles de ciudadanos ."

Korrespondent.net


----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)

Aquí hablamos de la OTAN y nos culpamos de que Putin haya invadido otro país, pero allí lo tienen claro: Rusia no se puede permitir tener en el futuro como vecino a un país mejor que el suyo gobernado democráticamente.

Es un peligro existencial para el régimen del hijoPutin.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Rusia debe DESARMARSE, pedir perdón, entregar territorios del Rosotv del Don y la zona del Caucaso a Ucrania, y además un referendum de independencia en Siberia



Y dos huevos duros para cada soldado de la OTAN….


----------



## NPI (16 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Por cierto tenemos a los CM otanistas con una bilis tremenda, cómo están casi todos en el ignore y no pueden leernos con esas cuentas se crean otras nuevas
> 
> Los que tienen que aguantarlos son los que no tienen cuenta y leen. Crearos una cuenta y así podréis meterlos en el ignore o cagaros en sus putas madres



Y también tenemos a los COVIDIANOS TOTALITARIOS TRAGACIONISTAS que llevan desaparecidos varios días como (César Borgia / silenus) y demás fauna de la chupipandi. Les habrán dado nuevas órdenes sus jefes.


----------



## Elimina (16 Mar 2022)

Ya dijo Biden que estaba deseando que eso pasara.
Como en Irak...
como en Libia...
como en Siria...
¿es que nadie se cansa?



U.S. Warns Russia Against Using Chemical, Biological Weapons in Ukraine


----------



## NPI (16 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Macho que paso con la cuenta asteriscos ???, te robaron el portatil, el gobierno bolivariano te lo incauto ???.
> 
> PD- Te entro un troyano y te levanto tus ahorros en rublos ???.



Habrá sido el troyano NOPEN


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

Otra institución educativa ha sido adaptada por completo a las necesidades de tiempos de guerra.

El edificio del Liceo de Kiev No. 227 en la calle Marshal Yakubovsky 7d se transformó para albergar unidades de defensa territorial. El personal con armas se coloca en las aulas, se han creado escondites para municiones en salas separadas.
#Kiev, Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Mabuse (16 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> tal como estan preparando el HAARP RUSO con pruebas a lo loko no vamos a llegar al finde sin ser transportados en el tiempo.
> 
> necesito algunas cosillas
> 
> ...



Si bien Peral ya había patentado sus baterías en ese año, es posible montarlas de estranjis con el material de la época y rehacer el proyecto de submarino para evitar el desastre del 98, De ese modo Ramón y Cajal gana años en su investigación y se puede parar el boicot a don Benito pérez Galdós en el premio. Eso permitiría a doña Emilia Pardo Bazán casarse con su ratoncito sin problemas, que Valleinclán haga de padrino y alterar la línea temporal para adelantar la llegada del nudismo y las flappers y el charlestón haciendo innecesario el manual de chortinas ukras.


----------



## Billy Ray (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## NPI (16 Mar 2022)

Haces honor a tu firma.


----------



## Jotagb (16 Mar 2022)

Mi querido HERMANO Sultan Rashaev informa sobre la eliminación completa de la amenaza de los nacionalistas en el territorio bajo su control. Nada amenaza la paz de la población civil, además, los residentes cuentan con toda la asistencia necesaria. Nuestros combatientes están avanzando rápidamente, barriendo a su paso a la descendencia fascista "inquieta".
⠀
Para ser justos, debe tenerse en cuenta que los "guerreros" ucranianos entrenados por los instructores occidentales supuestamente más fuertes y armados con la última tecnología se han puesto a correr con todas sus fuerzas. No está claro si se trata de una táctica de guerra o de las órdenes del liderazgo rechazado.
⠀
Los representantes de las estructuras de poder chechenas, arriesgando sus vidas, defienden valientemente los intereses de nuestro estado. La población local es consciente de la esencia de la operación militar especial en curso y da la bienvenida con gusto a los liberadores del régimen criminal de Kiev.
Ya tienen bajo control Mauritoul por lo visto


----------



## ProfeInsti (16 Mar 2022)

*Rusia y Ucrania negocian un plan de 15 puntos para acabar con la invasión*
*Las negociaciones habría avanzado sobre un borrador de quince puntos, informa Financial Times. *


----------



## Jotagb (16 Mar 2022)

Biden: Estados Unidos le dará a Ucrania $ 1 mil millones en ayuda de defensa esta semana, incluye 800 sistemas de defensa aérea y 9,000 sistemas antitanque
El viejo debe de tener mucha pasta invertida en Ucrania.


----------



## Billy Ray (16 Mar 2022)

_JUST IN - Biden: EE.UU. proporciona 800 millones de dólares adicionales en ayuda a la seguridad de Ucrania, incluyendo drones armados de última generación.

_


----------



## Honkler (16 Mar 2022)

El viejo senil de Biden, la marioneta de vete a saber quién, parece que está deseando meter a su país en otra guerra. Me temo que esta no será tan “fácil” como la de Afganistán… si es que no aprenden…


----------



## Egam (16 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _Ucrania obtuvo una victoria completa en su caso contra Rusia en la Corte Internacional de Justicia. La CIJ ordenó detener inmediatamente la invasión. La orden es vinculante según el derecho internacional. Rusia debe cumplir de inmediato. Ignorar la orden aislará aún más a Rusia_
> 
> 
> 
> Si Irak hubiese hecho lo mismo, aquella agresión de cierta alianza habría durado unos 20 días.


----------



## Elimina (16 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No creo que hubieran victimas civiles, en un bombardeo de este tipo por azar siempre se libran varios o aparecen cadáveres carbonizados, por ahora no hay noticias de esto, y ha habido tiempo, solo del edificio destruido, veremos que sale si sale algo.



Como mucho saldrán imágenes falsas, o de las ruinas.
Todo lo que hay son rumores y declaraciones que vienen de fuentes nazis. Creo que no había nadie dentro y lo han volado ellos. La noticia ya está dada.


----------



## raptors (16 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Esta guerra ha unido al bloque occidental frente a las dictaduras o tiranías, casi que no me extrañaría que se haga una OTAN ampliada con todas ellas: OTAN U EU + Japón, Australia, Nueva Zelanda, Corea del Sur, ...



Ja ja ja... El ardor te escuece la cola...


----------



## explorador (16 Mar 2022)

Listado del material que se va a enviar a Ucrania desde USA


----------



## Homero+10 (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

Son perfectos para las barbas chechenas.


----------



## NPI (16 Mar 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Se la ha _juankeado_ Putin, es evidente.
> 
> "Vladolf Pluter", "Jitler", "los voluntarios bielorrusos son buenos, bellos y buenos, NO SOY GAY PERO JODER SON BELLOS"... si es que te tienes que reír...



Tendrá más cuentas? Hay varios candidatos a elegir (Victor Chanov y su cuenta clon Віктор Чанов).


----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Listado del material que se va a enviar a Ucrania desde USA



Alegríaaaaa!!!!


----------



## Ragnarrok (16 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Los rusos son unos crimínales hijos de puta



La verdad nunca la sabremos. Lo que está claro es que, al igual que en Siria con los "ataques químicos" de Assad, las falsas banderas son utilizadas con frecuencia para escandalizar a la opinión pública y provocar una intervención militar. Esto es calcado a lo de Siria. Ya antes de que pase alertan sobre un "inminente" ataque a la población civil con armas químicas para ir preparando el cotarro. Nada nuevo. Son tácticas de guerra como otras. Unos la intentan ganar con poderío militar y otros se defienden como pueden, intentando llamar la atención.


----------



## Elimina (16 Mar 2022)

¡Aprovechen, nos los quitan de las manos!


----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)

EL VERDADERO ROSTRO DE PUTIN..... 

EL VERDADERO ROSTRO DE PUTIN | HALLANDO Y REPASANDO - Pablo Rojo


----------



## explorador (16 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *Rusia y Ucrania negocian un plan de 15 puntos para acabar con la invasión*
> *Las negociaciones habría avanzado sobre un borrador de quince puntos, informa Financial Times. *



No hay ningún acuerdo y no va haberlo, USA no va a permitirle a Zelensky ninguna capitulación, por eso mismo hoy ha decido dar un paso más entregando a Ucrania drones que pueden variar el curso de los acontecimientos, en cuanto se decía que había avances en la negociación, según los rusos y Putin no va aceptar ninguna paz que no signifique una victoria clara y rotunda.

Ahora nos falta saber la reacción de Rusia al paso dado por Putin, pero lo que tengo claro es que si no llegamos antes a la IIIWW, el jueves 24 si se aprueba en Bruselas en la reunión de la OTAN que viene Biden, es para aplicar la exclusión de los barcos a las aguas de Gibraltar, Suéz y Báltico, como adelantó el lunes el subsecretario del tesoro y entonces veremos quien la tiene más larga


----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

Cómo el gobierno chino explicó a sus ciudadanos lo que está sucediendo hoy entre Rusia y Ucrania. Debo decir que toda la población de China es siempre emocionalmente en el lado de Rusia, por lo que no sucede en Rusia. Pero lo que realmente está sucediendo, los chinos de a pie no podían entenderlo. Así que el gobierno decidió explicar a la gente común en un lenguaje accesible, utilizando una alegoría: La historia. "Hace más de 20 años, Ucrania se divorció de su marido de Rusia. Había hijos en este matrimonio. Marido (Rusia) que era generoso y dejó a su esposa una gran herencia, e incluso pagó las deudas de su esposa - $ 200 mil millones. Después de la ruptura, la esposa comenzó a coquetear con un pueblo hooligan (EE.UU.) y una banda de ladrones (Occidente). La esposa comenzó a escuchar sólo su opinión, y comenzó a atacar a su ex marido junto con ellos. Entonces su marido se enfadó y le quitó por la fuerza un hijo: Crimea. Entonces la furiosa esposa dijo que se casaría con la OTAN para obligar a su ex marido a devolverle Crimea. Sin embargo, el matón americano del pueblo no quería casarse, y no quería entrar en una pelea con su ex-marido - Rusia. Pero planeó que con la ayuda de Ucrania sería capaz de humillar a su ex marido - Rusia. La mujer era una mala madre, y de vez en cuando pegaba a sus otros hijos - Lugansk y Donetsk. Los niños lloraban y buscaban la ayuda de su padre, que de vez en cuando ayudaba económicamente a los niños y discutía con su ex mujer. Pero todo fue en vano... El bandido principal, causante de estos juramentos y peleas, utilizó a esta esposa, queriendo hacerse con su riqueza. La animó a pelearse y le hizo varios regalos (uniformes, armas, equipos caducados). La esposa decidió que tenía un intercesor en el que podía confiar, y comenzó a ser insolente y a provocar a su ex marido. La paciencia de éste se colmó. Junto con su pariente (Bielorrusia), comenzó la lucha por la protección de sus hijos ofendidos - Donetsk y Lugansk. Entonces la ex-esposa, junto con los hooligans (UE y OTAN), se asustó. El principal violador y matón (EEUU) se negó a seguir jurando con su ex marido, y dejó a su mujer sola con su ex marido. El marido ahora toma el control de los hijos y las propiedades que dejó a su ex mujer".

t.me/surf_noise1/8456


----------



## bigmaller (16 Mar 2022)

Por eso. Es la ultima zona que se quedara en tierra de nadie. Sudamerica para occidente y asia para oriente.


Decimus dijo:


> Proporcionarán drones.



Ahí no hay escalada a mi entender.


----------



## Jotagb (16 Mar 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Biden: Estados Unidos le dará a Ucrania $ 1 mil millones en ayuda de defensa esta semana, incluye 800 sistemas de defensa aérea y 9,000 sistemas antitanque
> El viejo debe de tener mucha pasta invertida en Ucrania.



En verdad es poco, la mitad que le han dado al ministerio de la montero, eso confirma que Bien es un tacaño.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)

MADRE MIA. ASUSTA EL DISCUROS PUBLICO

Y EL DISCURSO EN DECODES


OPUESTOS TOTALMENTE  LO QUE DICE PUBLICAMENTE. DE LO QUE DIRIA TRAS HACER EL DECCOE

GRASSHOPER INTENTO HACER DECODE DE LA FIGURA PUBLICA CHUCK GRASSLEY

BASICAMENTE APROVECHAN OTROS " DECODES" O NOTICIAS COMO SI FUERAN LAS FAMOSAS CARTAS

HACIENDO REFERENCIA O INVOCANDOLAS PARA DECIR " TAL COSA" O SEñaLAR ALGO PARECIDO A LO QUE ESTARIA PASANDO

*CRISIS MEDIO FAKE ( DE UCRANIA ) CANCELADA O EN PROCESO*

Grasshopper TAFKAG




​


----------



## mazuste (16 Mar 2022)

Que no cunda el pánico...

Las existencias de gasóleo en Europa están en su punto más bajo desde 2008, 
y son un 8% más bajas que la media de cinco años para esta época del año.

_*"Los riesgos de un racionamiento energético y, en última instancia, de una recesión, 
crecen día a día, algo que la mayoría de los responsables políticos parecen ignorar *_
*o no comprender en estos momentos"*

 el mundo se enfrenta a una escasez crítica de diésel:


----------



## ProfeInsti (16 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> No hay ningún acuerdo y no va haberlo, USA no va a permitirle a Zelensky ninguna capitulación, por eso mismo hoy ha decido dar un paso más entregando a Ucrania drones que pueden variar el curso de los acontecimientos, en cuanto se decía que había avances en la negociación, según los rusos y Putin no va aceptar ninguna paz que no signifique una victoria clara y rotunda.



Si que va haber acuerdo. Es cuestión de tiempo.
Además los dos bandos van a "ganar" el conflicto.


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

*El miércoles circuló en la red imágenes de civiles asesinados en Chernihiv por armas automáticas; no hay militares rusos en esta ciudad.

Todas las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están fuera de Chernigov, bloqueando las carreteras y no se están realizando operaciones ofensivas en la ciudad.

©️ Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa*


----------



## César Borgia (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zhukov (16 Mar 2022)

Parte de guerra de hoy, avances muy pequeños, esto recuerda a la Primera Guerra Mundial, pero es porque estamos en una fase de reducción de bolsas y ruptura de líneas de trincheras , pero se avanza 









Parte de guerra 16/03/2022


Situación general y mapas: AYER 19:15 15.03.22. Mensaje de la corresponsal Marina Kharkova: Distrito de Maryinsky de la región de Donetsk Según informes de combatientes del frente, nuestras fuerzas…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## explorador (16 Mar 2022)

La IIIWW nunca ha estado más cerca

El corresponsal de defensa de POLITICO también lo confirma:

_Estados Unidos está enviando 100 drones armados Switchblade a Ucrania. La munición merodeadora ha sido utilizada por las fuerzas de operaciones especiales de EE. UU. durante varios años y es buena para penetrar blindaje

_


----------



## Casino (16 Mar 2022)

¿Ya está Kiev cercado?


¿Falta mucho?



Los rogelios son los que peor deben estar pasándolo, la espera debe hacerse interminable.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## bigmaller (16 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Listado del material que se va a enviar a Ucrania desde USA



De chiste.


----------



## yawo123 (16 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> El viejo senil de Biden, la marioneta de vete a saber quién, parece que está deseando meter a su país en otra guerra. Me temo que esta no será tan “fácil” como la de Afganistán… si es que no aprenden…



Bueno con un búnker nuclear solucionado, el que lo tenga claro


----------



## tomasjos (16 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> "La democracia ya no existe en Occidente".
> 
> Este residente en Ottawa, nacido en Donetsk, ha dado la voz de alarma sobre la censura total y la propaganda sin paliativos destinada a lavar el cerebro de los canadienses. Todos los comentarios que se desvían de la agenda oficial antirrusa son bloqueados en el segmento local de Internet.
> 
> t.me/surf_noise1/8451



La democracia y el respeto a los derechos de acabó con el coronavirus u sobre todo con los ataques a las personas que no se dejasen pinchar los compuestos bioquímicos llamados vacunas.

Es curioso que muchos antivacuna covid en occidente sean también partidarios de la postura rusa o al menos objetivamente neutrales, y a la vez sean feroces críticos del progresismo liberal y los woke, independientemente de su adscripción económica capitalista, socialista, o intermedia.

Es como si un porcentaje de la población occidental directamente ha planteado una enmienda a la totalidad al occidente actual, y a sus gobiernos


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

El 27 de febrero, durante una rápida ofensiva en dirección a Volnovakha, la tripulación del vehículo blindado de transporte de tropas con nuestros soldados fue atacada por el enemigo, como resultado de lo cual el vehículo fue alcanzado, el comandante y el artillero murieron. El joven conductor, el sargento Vladislav Gurbar, con una conmoción cerebral y una herida en la pierna tuvo que abrirse paso hacia su compañía con una ametralladora en las manos.

Con coraje y valentía Vladislav Dmitrievich destruyó un grupo enemigo de cuatro nacionalistas y se dirigió al puesto de mando de nuestras unidades.

©️ Milicia Popular de la RPD


----------



## DonCrisis (16 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Pero es que finalmente llámale corralito o rescate pero salieron de España 200.000 millones de euros que fueron para bolsillos de alguien
> 
> Así lo dijo Sánchez en el discurso que transcribo el *4 de Abril 2020 *mucho antes de saber el recorrido de la epidemia y su incidencia en la economía .
> Como en el resto de los países occidentales , leyó un discurso que le escribieron en despachos enemigos .
> ...



Pero dice la verdad. Endeudarte es quitarte dinero del futuro para tenerlo ahora.


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

*Kadyrov anuncia que gran parte de Mariupol ya está en manos de las RF*


----------



## giovachapin (16 Mar 2022)

Pues veremos mas ataques y mas mercenarios huyendo de panico cuando los misiles rusos los cocinen.


----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Rafl Eg (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *El miércoles circuló en la red imágenes de civiles asesinados en Chernihiv por armas automáticas; no hay militares rusos en esta ciudad.
> 
> Todas las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están fuera de Chernigov, bloqueando las carreteras y no se están realizando operaciones ofensivas en la ciudad.
> 
> ©️ Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa*



Pues más civiles acribillados por tropas o milicias ukras, tampoco es que eso sea algo nuevo, lo llevan haciendo desde el principio


----------



## yawo123 (16 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Aplaudes que sea destruido España por culpa de una mierda de país?
Porque dijo Putin que si hacen eso habrá guerra nuclear


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

*Entre la documentación capturada por las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas a la 4ª brigada de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania hay un mapa detallado del territorio de Ucrania con objetos marcados y tipos de sustancias químicas almacenadas. Por lo tanto, cualquier intento de provocar la SBU con el uso de sustancias tóxicas inevitablemente será revelado - Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia*


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Mar 2022)

No es casu


DonCrisis dijo:


> Pero dice la verdad. Endeudarte es quitarte dinero del futuro para tenerlo ahora.




Si claro !

lo que falta es saber en cuanto se endeudaron los nigerianos , los de Vietnam, o los de Corea del Norte.... por ejemplo


----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## raptors (16 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Sigo sin entender porque los rusos no meten más hombres y material, parece que están en inferioridad numérica y eso les está retrasando el avance y causado más bajas.



Tratan por todos los medios posibles de: _reducir los daños a la población civil..._ esto lo saben los uckroNazis y por eso meten sus tanques en medio de las viviendas de la gente...!!


----------



## Bishop (16 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Tendrá más cuentas? Hay varios candidatos a elegir (Victor Chanov y su cuenta clon Віктор Чанов).



No sé, creo que una de esas dos la metí en la nevera a los pocos mensajes, al ver el percal en alguna salida de tono.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Mar 2022)

Ukra Andriy Litun teniente coronel de de la brigada asalto montaña 128 fallecido cerca de Zaporiya

Fuente:express.online


----------



## Egam (16 Mar 2022)

Es deleznable que se trate a unos mercenarios (pagados para matar) como "heroes" del momento.
Se ha perdido todo sentido comun.


----------



## explorador (16 Mar 2022)

Rusia en bancarrota


----------



## raptors (16 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Luego vera raro que los ucranianos prorrusos , no esten saliendo a recibirles. Les esta diciendo claramente que les va a dejar pillados, salvo a los de las republicas.
> 
> Su plan politico, parece en realidad un NO plan. El tio no se entera, la guerra contra el y rusia sera a muerte. Tome Kiev, tome toda ucrania, se retire hasta de Crimea y pida perdon de rodillas. Lo mejor que puede hacer es atacar con todo, dejarse de treguas y ganar terreno. Y mover la economia que las sanciones no las van a levantar NUNCA.
> 
> ...



me quedo con esto: "_Lo mejor que puede hacer es atacar con todo, dejarse de treguas y ganar terreno. Y mover la economia que las sanciones no las van a levantar NUNCA "...._


----------



## Oso Polar (16 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _JUST IN - Biden: EE.UU. proporciona 800 millones de dólares adicionales en ayuda a la seguridad de Ucrania, incluyendo drones armados de última generación.
> 
> _



El valor de la ayuda en realidad será de una decima parte del valor de esos 800 millones ya que mucho de ese dinero va a terminar en manos de los "operadores logísticos" e intermediarios, aparte que es chatarra que EEUU ya dio de baja.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (16 Mar 2022)

Los rusos cerrando la bolsa jajaja, así están, veras las risas cuando reabran


----------



## Michael_Knight (16 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Listado del material que se va a enviar a Ucrania desde USA


----------



## Egam (16 Mar 2022)

Hablo el tuerto a los ciegos.


----------



## NPI (16 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Penoso.
> Una vez mas, se intenta analizar la campaña con la doctrina occidental.
> 
> Asi nos va.



*Esto es una opinión.
Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.*

Como le dije al usuario @arriondas hay que fijarse bien en dos cosas (*Revista Ejércitos* y *The Political Room*) *trabajan *para la *OTAN*.



*Guillermo Pulido* es un *activo *de la *OTAN*.



Y por último *NiusDiario *es *Mediaset *



*Si por un casual está sucediendo, ha sucedido o sucede algo parecido a lo anterior, es pura casualidad, pues el relato anterior es fruto de la mente del autor que tiene mucha imaginación. *


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

Otro mapita de estos. No me parecen muy precisos pero este acompaña la noticia que las fuerzas de DPR ya ha podido liberar 95 asentamientos!!
Muy buena noticia!


----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

Dile a Pasechnyk que con la estación de compresión de Novopskov bajo el control del LNR, puede cortar el gas a Polonia. O dile a Kozitsyn. Es una posmodernidad realmente feroz.
El cosaco apaga las luces en Europa, lienzo, óleo, 2022.

t.me/boris_rozhin/33225


----------



## PutoNWO (16 Mar 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Es deleznable que se trate a unos mercenarios (pagados para matar) como "heroes" del momento.
> Se ha perdido todo sentido comun.


----------



## crocodile (16 Mar 2022)

❗El 16 de marzo de 2014 se celebró un histórico referéndum sobre la reunificación de Sebastopol y Crimea con Rusia. Entonces dijimos SÍ a Rusia y al mismo tiempo dijimos NO al fascismo ucraniano, que ha estado atormentando a Ucrania durante 8 años.


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

*Fuente familiarizada con la operación para liberar a Mariupol: no se realizaron bombardeos ni ataques aéreos en el área de la ciudad donde se encuentra el Teatro. Se están produciendo fuertes combates callejeros en sus cercanías por lo que es imposible realizar tales ataques sin el riesgo de golpear a las fuerzas aliadas. Por la misma razón es imposible usar artillería en esa zona de la ciudad.*


----------



## giovachapin (16 Mar 2022)

Pues todas estas armas que supuestamente mandaran, como entraran, por mar Rusia tiene cercada a Ucrania, por tierra, solo que entren por Polonia y Rumania ya Hungria dijo que por ahi no, por aire, en fin es complicado no son rifles son sistemas grandes que seran facilmente destruidos o confiscados, lo unico de temer son esos drones, pero quien los manejara, los Ucras no creo que tengan los conocimientos para manejarlos, acaso los lanzaran desde paises de la OTAN siendo asi ya estarian involucrados directamente.
Creo que USA ya detecto baja moral en Ucrania y esta tratando de darles animos con este tema, para alargar la guerra un tiempo mas.


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esas granjas de niños eran para cosas mas siniestras que para que adoptasen los sodomitas.



El alquiler de uteros, es uno de los crimenes mas repugnantes que existen, una multitud de niños/as en orfanatos de paises del este de europa estan esperando unos padres que nunca llegan.  

PD- Y lo de entregar niños a enfermos mentales o sodomitas en Rusia esta prohibido.


----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dylan Leary (16 Mar 2022)

Father Onufry, a priest of the Russian Patriarchate, was detained in Kyiv today (UOC-MP)

During a search of the house, it turned out that the priest of the Russian Patriarchate collaborated with the special services of the Russian Federation


----------



## delhierro (16 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Rusia en bancarrota



¿ Y ? El problema pasa a los que esperan cobrar. Debido a las sanciones , Rusia no puede compran en occidente así que no pagar no les afectaría para nada. ¿ que van a hacer los acreedores ? ¿ invadirla ? 

Y hay suerte que Putin no arranca a mayores en el tema economico. De otra forma solos los seguros de impagaos iban a ser una traca importante.


----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

JODER QUE VIDEO.

Na, Maskirovka de esa, se hacen los dormidos. 

Ajedrez!

PD Rusia siempre aportó grandes cosmonautas a la humanidad.


----------



## explorador (16 Mar 2022)

Más madera


----------



## McNulty (16 Mar 2022)

O ucrania se rinde pronto, o se quedan sin país.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Mar 2022)

El checheno dice que en Mariupol está casi finiquitado el trabajo para el que fueron llamados…veremos…








Кадыров заявил о почти полном контроле российских войск над Мариуполем


Российские Вооруженные силы смогли взять под контроль практически всю территорию Мариуполя. Соответствующее заявление сделал глава Чеченской Республики Рамзан Кадыров.




politexpert.net


----------



## Kreonte (16 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Están creando un enemigo feroz " del que hay que defenderse " ,* lo que en su día fue Hitler* , para justificar la enésima destrucción de Europa.
> 
> Estamos en manos de los enemigos . No queréis daros cuenta que es todo una trama . Una pinza para destruirnos .
> Ucrania es Pearl Harbor , el casus belli .
> ...



Lo son. Son ultranacionalistas, expansionistas y aborrecen el sistema de libertades que ha implantado Occidente. Dicho por ellos mismos. Se quieren limpiar el culo con la legislación protectora de los derechos humanos. Me da igual que cuenten con apoyo chino o con apoyo usano. Las señales están ahí. 

Si es una trama organizada por usanos y rusos o rusos y chinos para destruir Europa me la suda. Hay ciertos valores que son irrenunciables. Y bastante hemos permitido negociando con republicas que pisotean y denigran al ser humano. Sí, me refiero a los árabes, indios y chinos.


----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Más madera



Fiestaaaaaa!


----------



## Roedr (16 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El alquiler de uteros, es uno de los crimenes mas repugnantes que existen, una multitud de niños/as en orfanatos de paises del este de europa estan esperando unos padres que nunca llegan.
> 
> PD-* Y lo de entregar niños *a enfermos mentales *o sodomitas en Rusia esta prohibido*.



En ese punto son moralmente superiores a nosotros, para qué negarlo.


----------



## esNecesario (16 Mar 2022)

A todos los *SUBNORMALES *que he leído y habéis dicho la palabra nazi refiriéndose a los ucranianos..., que os habéis tragado la progaganda de lefa rusa hasta el fondo de la garganta...* os dedico esto*:















.Kaikus dijo:


> El alquiler de uteros, es uno de los crimenes mas repugnantes que existen, una multitud de niños/as en orfanatos de paises del este de europa estan esperando unos padres que nunca llegan.
> 
> PD- Y lo de entregar niños a enfermos mentales o sodomitas en Rusia esta prohibido.










Vientre de alquiler y maternidad subrogada en RUSIA – MIRAKLOS







miraklos.com













Los 'vientres de alquiler' en Rusia


Según las estadísticas oficiales, seis millones de mujeres y cuatro millones de hombres padecen infertilidad en Rusia. Las parejas que no pueden...




es.rbth.com


----------



## Teuro (16 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Al final les dieron los Starstreak
> 
> El secretario de Defensa del Reino Unido, Ben Wallace, confirma a BBC News que el Reino Unido está suministrando a Ucrania misiles tierra-aire Starstreak Esto ocurre cuando CNN informa que EE. UU. y la OTAN están enviando sistemas de misiles tierra-aire S-300, Osa y Strela a Ucrania



La OTAN está ya en fase de calzón quitado, cuidado que la maquinaria de guerra de la OTAN en pocas semanas va a estar en plena producción.


----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> O ucrania se rinde pronto, o se quedan sin país.



jajajajaja qué mamonazo.


----------



## arriqui (16 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> que pasa con el gas que sigue bombeando Rusia a la UE, ¿se paga y no se puede cobrar?¿Se paga y si se puede cobrar? ¿Cuando caducan los contratos?



Gazprom: El promedio de exportaciones diarias de gas creció más del 18 % este marzo

• El promedio diario de los suministros de gas al extranjero —excluyendo los países de la Comunidad de Estados Independientes— de la empresa rusa Gazprom alcanzó este marzo 500 millones de metros cúbicos, lo que representa un alza del 18,8 % en comparación con el mes de febrero, informa TASS.

• En lo que va de marzo, también crecieron las exportaciones de gas ruso a nueve países europeos y Turquía en relación con los datos del año pasado. En particular, los suministros de gas a Italia crecieron un 51,7 %; a Polonia, un 71,8 % y a Croacia, un 110,9 %.

• Al mismo tiempo, desde la empresa rusa recalcaron que Gazprom sigue suministrando el gas de acuerdo con las solicitudes de los consumidores en pleno cumplimiento de las obligaciones contractuales.

RT Última hora |RT en español | RT videos


----------



## Dylan Leary (16 Mar 2022)

Financial reserves have been stolen, we have been declared defaulted - Putin.


----------



## Teuro (16 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> A ver si hacéis caso a la abuela y no la censuráis.
> 
> CAPITULACIÓN YA.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 986167



Estas cosas ya no son noticia.


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

*Durante el día, 31.367 civiles, incluidos 89 extranjeros, fueron evacuados de forma segura de Mariupol a través de corredores humanitarios, dijo el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.*


----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La OTAN está ya en fase de calzón quitado, cuidado que la maquinaria de guerra de la OTAN en pocas semanas va a estar en plena producción.



Coño, a tres turnos tenían que estar, que estas cosa no pasan todos los días.


----------



## kenny220 (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Teuro (16 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Se ven avances en los acuerdos, pero te sigo agrediendo.
> 
> Si algún día te da por tocarme las narices, te agrederé.
> 
> Buen socio Rusia, la verdad. Si se enfada, no respira.



Es que va a conseguir justo lo contrario de lo que buscaba. Que más da si Ucrania se declara neutral si se van a militarizar hasta el infinito y más allá toda la frontera oriental de la OTAN. Esto requerirá que Rusia haga lo propio y el coste va a ser enorme para Rusia puesto que las sanciones seguirán y seguirán hasta que se convierta en una versión gigante de Corea del Norte.


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

Comunicado de prensa oficial del Ministerio de Defensa ruso sobre la voladura del teatro dramático en Mariupol

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso negó las acusaciones del régimen de Kiev de presuntamente realizar un ataque aéreo contra el edificio de un teatro dramático en Mariupol, donde los civiles podrían ser rehenes.

En la tarde del 16 de marzo, la aviación rusa no realizó ninguna tarea relacionada con ataques contra objetivos terrestres en la ciudad de Mariupol.

Según datos fiables disponibles, los militantes del batallón nacionalista "Azov" cometieron una nueva provocación sangrienta al volar el edificio del teatro minado por ellos. Anteriormente, los refugiados que salieron de Mariupol sabían que los nazis del Batallón Azov podían mantener a los civiles como rehenes en el edificio del teatro, utilizando los pisos superiores como puntos de tiro.

Teniendo en cuenta el peligro potencial para la vida de los civiles y la provocación ya realizada por los nacionalistas el 9 de marzo con el hospital No. 3 en Mariupol, el edificio del teatro en el centro de la ciudad nunca se consideró un objetivo.
#Rusia Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Mar 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> A todos los *SUBNORMALES *que he leído y habéis dicho la palabra nazi refiriéndose a los ucranianos..., que os habéis tragado la progaganda de lefa rusa hasta el fondo de la garganta...* os dedico esto*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Adolfo a los que apoyan a Zelensky y su gobierno, les daria pasaporte rapido...


----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

¿Qué debemos hacer con esa Ucrania después de la operación especial

¿Cómo puede Rusia equipar a un país vecino una vez que los combates han terminado? ¿Y puede convertirse en un país amigo? kp.ru ha preguntado a conocidos políticos, analistas políticos y publicistas al respecto.

Vemos que los militares rusos han dejado de precipitarse y han pasado a la táctica. Las unidades militares ucranianas son rodeadas, se quedan sin municiones, su artillería y equipo son destruidos, después de eso es una limpieza. Paralelamente, se están organizando corredores humanitarios para la población", dijo Marat Bashirov, politólogo y ex primer ministro de la RNL.

❓¿Las tropas rusas permanecerán en los territorios liberados?

No podemos dejarlos así como así. De lo contrario, se desatará el caos en la zona", dijo el diputado, el coronel retirado Viktor Alksnis.

❓¿Qué pasará con Zelensky y el equipo?

No nos propusimos derrocar al actual gobierno y sistema político de Ucrania. Creo que Zelenskyy seguirá dirigiendo el 'gobierno en el exilio'", sugirió el escritor y publicista Dmitriy Lekukh.

t.me/sashakots/30001


----------



## delhierro (16 Mar 2022)

> Vemos intentos de militantes de cambiarse de civil y escapar. No siempre lo consiguen. Hay varios casos identificados. Intentan disfrazarse de civiles comunes, pero, por regla general, son traicionados por el descuido que cometieron sin pensar en el futuro: muchos de ellos tienen tatuajes con una esvástica y otros símbolos nazis”, dijo Pushilin citado por RIA Novosti . al aire Canal Uno .



Aquí va a pasar como en Alepo, en realidad hay muchos menos civiles porque se han ido largando y al final van a intentar salir como civiles los combatientes.


----------



## Dylan Leary (16 Mar 2022)

El GBR detuvo a uno de los diplomáticos ucranianos cuando intentaba sacar del país 140 mil dólares, 68 mil euros y 12 kilogramos de lingotes de oro y 13,8 kilogramos de joyas de oro.


----------



## Teuro (16 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Mas aviones y armas , todavía no está confirmado
> 
> Estos también son informes de que Polonia y los Estados Unidos ahora han llegado a un acuerdo sobre la transferencia de aviones de combate MiG-29 a Ucrania, que también puede anunciarse.



A estas alturas no lo descarto, bueno, en realidad los aviones sin pilotos no sirven de mucho y habría que ver cuantos pilotos operativos le queda a Ucrania y cuántos Mig's que entregar. 

Es posible que a Rusia le lleve un par de meses invadir completamente Ucrania, pero me da la impresión de que si esto siguie escalando y en un momento dado la OTAN actúa no tardarían más de 24 horas en salir corriendo de Ucrania.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Mar 2022)

Tropas del LNR avanza en varias direcciones dentro de Severodonetsk.


Fuente: tass.ru


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## PutoNWO (16 Mar 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> A todos los *SUBNORMALES *que he leído y habéis dicho la palabra nazi refiriéndose a los ucranianos..., que os habéis tragado la progaganda de lefa rusa hasta el fondo de la garganta...* os dedico esto*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Mar 2022)

Putin dixit….
Occidente no pudo organizar una "guerra relámpago económica" contra Rusia, y ahora el mundo está siendo testigo del fin del dominio de los países occidentales en la política y la economía.….

Las sanciones afectaron al propio Occidente, incluida la credibilidad del mismo. Al congelar las reservas rusas, Estados Unidos y la Unión Europea "declararon un verdadero incumplimiento" a Moscú, y "ahora todo el mundo sabe que las reservas financieras simplemente se pueden robar". Sus acciones también se convirtieron en una lección para los negocios rusos: "no hay nada más fiable que invertir en tu propio país".
…Estas personas están listas para vender a su madre, siempre y cuando se les permita sentarse en el pasillo de esta casta más alta…


https://tass.ru/politika/14094987


----------



## Teuro (16 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> encorvado, sudoroso, soltando improperios, con ticks, amontonándosele las palabras... para mi es la definición de histérica.
> 
> Y ojo, que yo no digo que ser una histérica sea algo malo, solo digo que está guerra va a durar meses o años, que van a morir decenas de miles de rusos y que la sociedad y economía orcorrusas van a romperse, por lo que por su propio bien y su salud sería mejor que se tranquilizase.
> 
> Es solo un pequeño consejo que le doy.



El problema de todo es que la invasión ha sido manifiestamente un error, persistir en ello es un desastre. Y lo que Rusia va a conseguir es una victoria pírrica. A nadie, excepto EEUU y su industria armamentísticas y no sabemos hasta qué punto China, le interesa alargar esto en el tiempo. La principal negociación de Rusia hoy por hoy no es la paz en Ucrania, si no la vuelta al comercio internacional.


----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

Al parecer, los valientes oficiales del cuartel general de Azov, que no están dispuestos a convertirse en héroes martirizados, han optado por volar su cuartel general con todas sus listas impresas y electrónicas y a partir de entonces se marcharon. Es posible que ya se hayan vestido de civil como lo hicieron en 2014. Realmente espero que hayan dejado salir a la gente del edificio del Teatro Dramático antes de volarlo. Bueno, al menos uno de ellos debe seguir siendo medio humano.

t.me/chvkmedia/29245


----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

Operación ESPACIAL. Ni Gagarin , oiga.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (16 Mar 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> A todos los *SUBNORMALES *que he leído y habéis dicho la palabra nazi refiriéndose a los ucranianos..., que os habéis tragado la progaganda de lefa rusa hasta el fondo de la garganta...* os dedico esto*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hombre, propaganda o no, yo creo que llamar nazis a peña que tiene tatuajes nazis en sus putos cuerpos siempre va a ser un pelin mas apropiado que llamarselos a los de vox, al burbujo medio o a cualquier opositor al nwo

al menos hasta que estos ultimos se pongan tatuajes chanantes y esvasticas sanas


----------



## Sr Julian (16 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Parece que en la OTAN no se achantan
> 
> *Está en manos de Ucrania decidir si quiere entrar en la OTAN o no*



Cada día el Putin me cae mejor.


----------



## kelden (16 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A estas alturas no lo descarto, bueno, en realidad los aviones sin pilotos no sirven de mucho y habría que ver cuantos pilotos operativos le queda a Ucrania y cuántos Mig's que entregar.
> 
> Es posible que a Rusia le lleve un par de meses invadir completamente Ucrania, *pero me da la impresión de que si esto siguie escalando *y en un momento dado la OTAN actúa no tardarían más de 24 horas en salir corriendo de Ucrania.



Escalando? Yo no veo que escale nada. Estamos como el primer día: los rusos invaden, los otros se defienden como pueden y reculan unos kms todos los días.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)

* Capture Speed *@Capturespeed 



> We are 21 days into this conflict in Ukraine...











> Q said "Done in 30





* arba happihr * @arba  7 minutes ago 
  
Capture Speed​


----------



## cryfar74 (16 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> La IIIWW nunca ha estado más cerca
> 
> El corresponsal de defensa de POLITICO también lo confirma:
> 
> ...



Lo importante seria saber donde estarán esos drones, en una base como la que fulminaron el otro dia dentro de territorio Ucraniano o fuera, en algún sitio de Polonia donde dicho equipamiento cruce la frontera cada vez que ataque.

Lo segundo si tendría repercusiones. Pero si intentan meterlo dentro de territorio Ucraniano, aunque se operen desde fuera no habría problema.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)

MADRE MIA. ASUSTA EL DISCUROS PUBLICO

Y EL DISCURSO EN DECODES


OPUESTOS TOTALMENTE  LO QUE DICE PUBLICAMENTE. DE LO QUE DIRIA TRAS HACER EL DECCOE

GRASSHOPER INTENTO HACER DECODE DE LA FIGURA PUBLICA CHUCK GRASSLEY

BASICAMENTE APROVECHAN OTROS " DECODES" O NOTICIAS COMO SI FUERAN LAS FAMOSAS CARTAS

HACIENDO REFERENCIA O INVOCANDOLAS PARA DECIR " TAL COSA" O SEñaLAR ALGO PARECIDO A LO QUE ESTARIA PASANDO

*CRISIS MEDIO FAKE ( DE UCRANIA ) CANCELADA O EN PROCESO*

Grasshopper TAFKAG




​


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (16 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Como las brigadas internacionales en la guerra civil, o como los americanos que se alistaron para luchar en la primera guerra mundial, todo producto de las redes. No, la gente tiene ideales, valores morales, convicciones asentadas en pro del colectivo q están por encima de su propia existencia como individuo. Te parezca lógico o no.
> 
> Otra cosa es ir al suicidio por falta de apoyo aéreo como lo están haciendo ahora.
> 
> De todas maneras, con el desarrollo tecnológico actual pelear a "pecho" descubierto es una gilipollez. Me parece absurdo ver tíos con metralleta en mano escondidos en azoteas o tras las ventanas cuando puedes tener unas ametralladoras que funcionen con cámara y joystick.



Falso.
Los brigadistas creían en lo que hacían y por eso fueron a morir.
Estos no creen,* por eso se dan la vuelta.*
Lo que me sorprende es que no lo veas cuando es obvio, ellos mismops están diciendo que se dan la vuelta.
Insultas a millones de voluntarios que murieron por defender sus ideales, comparándolos con gente que NO TIENE IDEALES.


----------



## Tierra Azul (16 Mar 2022)

El papel de la CIA en el Golpe de Estado fascista de 2014 en Ucrania - mpr21


En 2016 se publicó el libro “The CIA as Organized Crime: How Illegal Operations Corrupt America and The World” de Douglas Valentine (1), con varias referencias interesantes a Ucrania, que no deben pasar desapercibidas, como el papel de una oscura ONG llamada United Action Centre (UAC), que tuvo...



mpr21.info


----------



## Kluster (16 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Lo son. Son ultranacionalistas, expansionistas y aborrecen *el sistema de libertades que ha implantado Occidente*.


----------



## Seronoser (16 Mar 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> A todos los *SUBNORMALES *que he leído y habéis dicho la palabra nazi refiriéndose a los ucranianos..., que os habéis tragado la progaganda de lefa rusa hasta el fondo de la garganta...* os dedico esto*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Uffff como debe doler.
se fuerte. Un abrazo


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (16 Mar 2022)

Rusia dice que PARE YA MISMO la entrega de armas a Ucrania... Y EEUU manda drones y sistemas antiaereos y Reino Unido misiles antiaéreos... al final nos comemos una guerraza...

Y la Fed subiendo tipos...


----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

Nuestra petición de ayuda a los voluntarios del Frente de Información y a los especialistas en Inteligencia de Fuente Abierta (OSINT) e Inteligencia Geoespacial (GEOINT) fue respondida por profesionales únicos que tuvieron la oportunidad de poner en práctica sus habilidades.

Han hecho que el equipo de Fisher sea más grande y eficaz: somos capaces de identificar las posiciones de los equipos abandonados, desmentir las falsificaciones, determinar la ubicación de los ataques y entregar la información correcta en el momento oportuno.

Una de las tareas que encomendamos a los voluntarios fue determinar la ubicación del complejo S-300 ucraniano incautado por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas cerca de Mykolayiv.

El complejo fue incautado en el tramo de la carretera H-11 entre Vinogradovka y Dobrova Krynytsya. Las coordenadas aproximadas eran 47°11'60.0 "N 32°17'23.4 "E.

Pudimos deducirlo de una línea eléctrica aérea de 6kV, que pasa junto al cinturón forestal.

Y estamos seguros de que esto es sólo el principio: habrá más, más interesantes y más precisos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/33226

_Mapa en el enlace_


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)

os vengo a cambiar de miedos

japon
nuclear
terremoto
tsunami
trio


----------



## delhierro (16 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El problema de todo es que la invasión ha sido manifiestamente un error, persistir en ello es un desastre. Y lo que Rusia va a conseguir es una victoria pírrica. A nadie, excepto EEUU y su industria armamentísticas y no sabemos hasta qué punto China, le interesa alargar esto en el tiempo. La principal negociación de Rusia hoy por hoy no es la paz en Ucrania, si no la vuelta al comercio internacional.



Ese comercio no va a volver. El que no lo sepa no ha seguido el mundo en los ultimos lustros.

Putin ha hecho recular a los anglos, la OTAN, la UE y a todos juntos. Vale, se puede hacer, pero tienen un precio...¿ cual ? Que no hay retorno. Cuanto antes se entere el gobierno ruso, y los rusos en general, mejor libraran la guerra.

El imperio anglo se basa en el miedo, la impresora y los 10 portaaviones. Si alguien demuestra que se puede equilibrar el miedo y los portaaviones , solo queda la impresora. No pueden ceder. Joder es de cajón. Si ceden , estan fuera del juego.


----------



## Fmercury1980 (16 Mar 2022)

Acabo de abrir este hilo, que no parece que haya tenido mucho éxito:









Reconfiguración política del espacio ucraniano


Como bien señala Steve Bannon, el actual estado ucraniano -de naturaleza unitaria, con el ucraniano como única lengua oficial y el nacionalismo del oeste como ideología oficiosa- fue una de las piezas claves para apuntalar en Europa el sistema de relaciones internacionales surgido en el año...




www.burbuja.info





¿Le podríais echar un comentario?


----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## esNecesario (16 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Adolfo a los que apoyan a Zelensky y su gobierno, les daria pasaporte rapido...



Decir que los ucranianos son nazis es absurdo hombre. Aunque haberlos haylos. 

Zelensky es judío y maricón, Ucrania no es Zelensky, es mucho más. Y si el tal Zelensky es o fuese nazi... es una opción política más, igual que los comunistas. Son ideologías radicales, que en la mayoría de países del mundo no están prohibidas. Ser nazi o comunista no significa ser genocida (aunque ambas ideologías hayan ido acompañadas de ello en alguna ocasión).

Ya nos metemos en otro tema, y no quiero crear más polémica, solo expresar mi opinión sobre la propaganda rusa. Es absurdo estar diciendo cada 2x3 que los ucranianos son nazis y que hay que eliminarlos, ahora mismo no creo yo que el porcentaje de nazis en el ejército ucraniano supere el 9%. Y en la sociedad ucraniana no llegará ni al 2%. 

Confundís nacionalismo patrio (que seguro más de la mitad de los ucranianos lo son en cierta medida) con nazi. 

Por cierto, no soy nazi, por si algún neocomunista rojelio se ha encendido. Era troleo, y bien merecido.


----------



## Don Pascual (16 Mar 2022)

Pues mas que nada, por añadir alguna imagen distinta a tanta destrucción y muertos. En todo hay clases.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)

Live Updates: Quake Near Fukushima in Japan Prompts Tsunami Alert


Two small tsunami waves hit the coast after the 7.3 earthquake. Millions were without power. Three hours after the quake there were no reports of casualties and the extent of the damage was unclear.




www.nytimes.com









a ver que llevais vosotros


TSUNAMI
Y
CENTRAL NUCLEAR EN PARADA 
JAPON

​


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (16 Mar 2022)

La Fed sube un 0,25% los tipos de interés y promete seguir con las alzas 


@Erio-Eleuterio


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (16 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Pues mas que nada, por añadir alguna imagen distinta a tanta destrucción y muertos. En todo hay clases.



Eso es menos de lo que los repugnantes remeros van a suministrar para el genaro.


----------



## esNecesario (16 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 986404
> Ver archivo adjunto 986406




Propaganda rusa. Aquí en España también podían sacar esas imágenes.


----------



## paconan (16 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Ese comercio no va a volver. El que no lo sepa no ha seguido el mundo en los ultimos lustros.
> 
> Putin ha hecho recular a los anglos, la OTAN, la UE y a todos juntos. Vale, se puede hacer, pero tienen un precio...¿ cual ? Que no hay retorno. Cuanto antes se entere el gobierno rusos, y los rusos en general, mejor libraran la guerra.



En Rusia ahora no ,quizás en unos años se normalice pero lo que si esta claro es que los chinos no van a dejar de comerciar con occidente, solo hay que ver su postura nadando entre dos aguas


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Mar 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Al final , creo que las hormiguitas de todo esta terrible historia son las que van a encontrar la victoria por su cuenta y sin tanta alharaca. Las curtidas y mal pertrechadas tropas de las repúblicas autoproclamadas del Dombás van a ser las que decidan el curso de la guerra infligiendo una contundente derrota a los nazis ucranianos y sus amos otánicos. Creo que son ellos , los que , pasito a pasito y sin tantas cabalgadas épicas y movimientos tácticos y estratégicos de Estado Mayor , van a copar al grueso de las fuerzas ukras en Dombás. Ellos conocen perfectamente el paño del que se trata . Han estado combatiendo a los orcos nazis durante años y años. Ese ejército de mineros y campesinos que dijo Putin , puede que sea el peón que decida el curso de la partida de ajedrez con determinación.


----------



## Teuro (16 Mar 2022)

Funci-vago dijo:


> Con armas nucleares no hay basicamente victoria.
> 
> Durante la guerra fria la OTAN dentro de su doctrina militar incorporo el uso de armas nucleares para frenar al ejercito ruso, hay que recordar que entonces el Pacto de Varsovia se estimaba con una superioridad total en armas acorazadas y que mantener alemania era basicamente imposible, asi que se podian usar armas nucleares tacticas para frenar a la URSS y dar tiempo a montar una defensa sobre el Rin.
> 
> ...



Lo que no hay duda es que una escalada nuclear supone en todos los supuestos la destrucción total de Rusia, de ahí que "en teoría" deberían ser los menos interesados en esa escalada. Rusia apunta sus nukes a 40 países, la OTAN solo a uno. ¿Ninguna cabeza pensante en Rusia pone sobre la mesa eso de que "algo debemos estar haciendo mal"?


----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

*TGK ucraniano - Residente
⚡⚡⚡#Adentro
Nuestra fuente en el OP dijo que después de recibir asistencia militar de los Estados Unidos, Zelensky decidió continuar con la resistencia y no hacer concesiones a Rusia en el proceso de negociación. La Oficina del Presidente instruyó al Estado Mayor para anunciar una nueva ola de movilización y preparar reservas para reforzar el frente oriental, Odessa y Kharkov.*


----------



## Fmercury1980 (16 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Parte de guerra de hoy, avances muy pequeños, esto recuerda a la Primera Guerra Mundial, pero es porque estamos en una fase de reducción de bolsas y ruptura de líneas de trincheras , pero se avanza
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La I Guerra Mundial concluyó con una ruptura del frenta. Tal vez el frente del Donbás termine de colapsar del todo tras la captura de Mariúpol.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## mazuste (16 Mar 2022)

Putin:
*"EE.UU. y la UE anunciaron realmente el incumplimiento de sus compromisos con Rusia. 
Ahora todo el mundo sabe que las reservas financieras pueden ser sencillamente robadas
y, visto esto, muchos países pueden en un futuro próximo empezar -y estoy seguro de que 
así será- a convertir sus depósitos de papel y digitales en reservas reales en forma de materias 
primas, tierras, alimentos, oro, otros activos reales, lo que hará que el déficit en estos mercados 
sea aún mayor",*


----------



## cryfar74 (16 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Más madera



Debió doler mucho el ataque del otro día a la base de entrenamiento donde guardaban todo el equipamiento que habían mandado el último mes los países OTAN, todos estos nuevos envíos confirman la destrucción de los otros.


----------



## delhierro (16 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> En Rusia ahora no ,quizás en unos años se normalice pero lo que si esta claro es que los chinos no van a dejar de comerciar con occidente, solo hay que ver su postura nadando entre dos aguas



Los chinos van despues. Pero no son ellos los que han salido por la TV y han dicho si me tocais los cojones , pulso el boton.

Con Rusia no habra tregua, la idea era despedazarla desde que cayo la URSS. Ya alentaron en su dia a los chechenos. Ahora despues del jaque de los rusos con más motivo.

Los rusos tienen una jugada ganadora, si la ven , seran los chinos los que tengan que jugar por ellos.

En 2014, ya dije que habria guerra, que no podian retroceder siempre porque aun tragando con el golpe de estado los anglos seguirian empujando. Así ha sido. Tambien comente que una vez empezara o ponian un comunismo de guerra y creaban un pacto militar con el resto de represaliados de occidente o los acabarian tumbando. Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## palmerita (16 Mar 2022)

Rusia y Ucrania trabajan en un borrador de acuerdo de 15 puntos para lograr la paz<br>


El Kremlin abre la puerta a un encuentro entre Biden y Putin mientras Zelenski pide un estatus propio de «neutralidad», punto clave del boceto de posible acuerdo a futuro tras la sexta ronda de conversaciones




www.eldebate.com


----------



## Salamandra (16 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Listado del material que se va a enviar a Ucrania desde USA



¿


arriqui dijo:


> Gazprom: El promedio de exportaciones diarias de gas creció más del 18 % este marzo
> 
> • El promedio diario de los suministros de gas al extranjero —excluyendo los países de la Comunidad de Estados Independientes— de la empresa rusa Gazprom alcanzó este marzo 500 millones de metros cúbicos, lo que representa un alza del 18,8 % en comparación con el mes de febrero, informa TASS.
> 
> ...



vale pero la noticia de hoy es esta:









Rusia se asoma a la suspensión de pagos si no abona hoy sus vencimientos de deuda


Moscú, con sus reservas congeladas, debe satisfacer este miércoles 105 millones de euros




elpais.com





*Moscú, con sus reservas congeladas, debe satisfacer este miércoles 105 millones de euros*
^¿Los pagos de ahora se congelan tambien?¿Puede servirse Gazpron de los pagos para pagar deuda?. Porque parece que no.

¿Y esos pagos quedan retenidos para qué? ¿compensación ucranianos? ¿Mayor gloria de los que quieren comprar el país a precio de saldo? ¿cuando vencen las obligaciones de esos contratos?

Porque eñl tema se decidía hoy y no parece que se despejen dudas. Lo confieso, me puede el morbo y me encantaría saber las formas de robo de "los nuestros.", si los hay.

¿En estos casos no se coloca un administrador judicial?


----------



## esNecesario (16 Mar 2022)

@Seronoser me acaba de meter en el ignore. 

A veces cuando te mete alguien en el ignore te aparece una alerta como si te citasen.

¿Veis como es propaganda?, las personas que sufren de propaganda no escuchan solo embisten y vuelven al redil. 

Venga, seguid con vuestro hilo contra los "nazis" ukros.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (16 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo que no hay duda es que una escalada nuclear supone en todos los supuestos la destrucción total de Rusia, de ahí que "en teoría" deberían ser los menos interesados en esa escalada. Rusia apunta sus nukes a 40 países, la OTAN solo a uno. ¿Ninguna cabeza pensante en Rusia pone sobre la mesa eso de que "algo debemos estar haciendo mal"?



el numero de nukes es mas o menos el mismo entre los dos bandos
podrias dividir la otan en 5743 paises mas y las bombas serian el mismo numero


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## PutoNWO (16 Mar 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> Propaganda rusa. Aquí en España también podían sacar esas imágenes.



Toma IDIOTA

Un juez investiga el acoso de neonazis ucranios a un activista oculto en España | Cataluña | EL PAÍS








Un juez investiga el acoso de neonazis ucranios a un activista oculto en España


Anatolii Sharii, periodista y político, pide protección tras recibir amenazas de muerte y ataques a su casa en el litoral catalán




elpais.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)

​ 
  ​


----------



## Decipher (16 Mar 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> La I Guerra Mundial concluyó con una ruptura del frenta. Tal vez el frente del Donbás termine de colapsar del todo tras la captura de Mariúpol.



La primera guerra mundial concluyó porque los socialistas dieron un golpe de estado.


----------



## hartman (16 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Debió doler mucho el ataque del otro día a la base de entrenamiento donde guardaban todo el equipamiento que habían mandado el último mes los países OTAN, todos estos nuevos envíos confirman la destrucción de los otros.



papi jo que me estan jodiendo negocios en ucrania.
mira hunter ya envio apoyo a tus amigos.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (16 Mar 2022)

LA MENTIRA SISTEMÁTICA DE RUSIA

Dicen que lo del teatro de Mariupol ha sido el comanzo Azov









В Минобороны опровергли причастность России к взрыву здания театра в Мариуполе - Газета.Ru | Новости


Боевики националистического батальона «Азов» (запрещен в России) совершили провокацию, взорвав здание театра в Мариуполе, они могли удерживать там заложников, заявили в Минобороны России со ссылкой на сообщения беженцев.




www.gazeta.ru


----------



## Kluster (16 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> me da la impresión de que si esto siguie escalando y en un momento dado la OTAN actúa no tardarían más de 24 horas en salir corriendo de Ucrania.


----------



## josema82 (16 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Aquí va a pasar como en Alepo, en realidad hay muchos menos civiles porque se han ido largando y al final van a intentar salir como civiles los combatientes.



Aquí no se pueden afeitar las barbas


----------



## PutoNWO (16 Mar 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> @Seronoser me acaba de meter en el ignore.
> 
> A veces cuando te mete alguien en el ignore te aparece una alerta como si te citasen.
> 
> ...



Toma Payaso

Un juez investiga el acoso de neonazis ucranios a un activista oculto en España | Cataluña | EL PAÍS








Un juez investiga el acoso de neonazis ucranios a un activista oculto en España


Anatolii Sharii, periodista y político, pide protección tras recibir amenazas de muerte y ataques a su casa en el litoral catalán




elpais.com


----------



## Don Pascual (16 Mar 2022)

Con vuestro permiso, aunque no se si encaja muy bien en este hilo, cuelgo portada de "The Economist", para ir mentalizándose de que va todo esto.











La imagen bucólica de un planeta verde poblado de animales y con muy pocos humanos... Y en que los árboles son antenas... Para pensar.


----------



## Teuro (16 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Me da que las indemnizaciones que va a tener que pagar Rusia van a dejar en calderilla las que le pusieron a Alemania en Versalles.



Del oro y los fondos estatales rusos inmovilizados se pueden despedir.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)

POSEIDON TORPEDO TERREMOTO MAREMTO TSUNAMI JAPON


   






 


  


  


 ​


----------



## kelden (16 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> En Rusia ahora no ,quizás en unos años se normalice pero lo que si esta claro es que los chinos no van a dejar de comerciar con occidente, solo hay que ver su postura nadando entre dos aguas



Tu partes de la base de que occidente va a continuar como si nada y nuestro poder adquisitivo va a seguir intacto. A lo mejor, solo a lo mejor, dejamos de ser buenos clientes para los chinos. Si mañana nos cierran el gas y el petróleo ruso, en un mes no podemos comprar un palo escoba.


----------



## esNecesario (16 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Toma IDIOTA
> 
> Un juez investiga el acoso de neonazis ucranios a un activista oculto en España | Cataluña | EL PAÍS
> 
> ...



Sí, aquí también pegan a algún marica de vez en cuando. IDIOTA 

Piensa un poco antes de embestir, "Anti-nwo" estúpido.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (16 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> ¿
> 
> vale pero la noticia de hoy es esta:
> 
> ...



van a llamar al fulano que estuvo de administrador judicial cuando lo del atletico de madrid y jesus gil


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (16 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La principal negociación de Rusia hoy por hoy no es la paz en Ucrania, si no la vuelta al comercio internacional.



Otro que habla sin haber salido del pueblo
*Rusia ya tiene comercio internacional con +6.000 millones de personas.*
Además siendo su el sector PRIMARIO el más importante, no le supone ningún problema dejar de suministrar a Europa y trasladar comercio a Pakistán, India o China. Justo de lo que más requieren y más escasez va a haber: alimentos, energía y producto primario.
ES EN VUESTRAS ESTANTERÍAS, EN VUESTRA FACTURA DE LA LUZ Y VUESTRAS GASOLINERAS donde ya empeiza a notarse la escasez.
El problema lo tenéis vosotros, que estais ciegos de soberbia.

Vais de victoria en victoria hasta la derrota final.
Triple-vacuñaos, aplaudiendo a las 8, las estanterías vacías, pasando frío en casa, y hablando de geoestrategia en términos de vencedor.
Flipante.
Simplemente flipante.


----------



## delhierro (16 Mar 2022)

josema82 dijo:


> Aquí no se pueden afeitar las barbas



Se han tatuado su ideologia. Darwin es implacable.


----------



## Archimanguina (16 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Father Onufry, a priest of the Russian Patriarchate, was detained in Kyiv today (UOC-MP)
> 
> During a search of the house, it turned out that the priest of the Russian Patriarchate collaborated with the special services of the Russian Federation



un cura doritero, uno di noi..


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Me da que las indemnizaciones que va a tener que pagar Rusia van a dejar en calderilla las que le pusieron a Alemania en Versalles.



Antes tendrías que comprar yodo


----------



## Baltasar G thang (16 Mar 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> @Seronoser me acaba de meter en el ignore.
> 
> A veces cuando te mete alguien en el ignore te aparece una alerta como si te citasen.
> 
> ...



lo que esta claro clarinete es que tienen bastantes pero bastantes mas nazis que tiene españa, francia, italia y portugal combinadas
y tb una abundancia de tatuadores, por cierto


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)

​ 
​ 


 * sercorimo ... * @sercorimo ​ 

hours ago 








sercorimo ...


BREAKING Putin says Russia’s military operation in Ukraine is a ‘success’ https://cutt.ly/USrMqK1




anonup.com





BREAKING Putin says Russia’s military operation in Ukraine is a ‘success’
Putin says Russia's Ukraine operation is a 'success' - Insider Paper 








*Putin says Russia's Ukraine operation is a 'success' - Insider Paper *
President Vladimir Putin said Wednesday that his military campaign in Ukraine was a success and that he would not allow the country to become a “springboard” used to threaten Russia. “The operation is developing successfully and in strict accordance with plans,” Putin said at.. 
 https://cutt.ly/USrMqK1  


​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)

News • World *Putin says Russia’s Ukraine operation is a ‘success’*
AFP
March 16, 2022 4 hours ago
Putin says Russia's Ukraine operation is a 'success' - Insider Paper




Source: Wikimedia Commons 

President Vladimir Putin said Wednesday that his military campaign in Ukraine was a success and that he would not allow the country to become a “springboard” used to threaten Russia.
“The operation is developing successfully and in strict accordance with plans,” Putin said at a televised government meeting, adding Russia had no choice but to send in troops. “We will not allow Ukraine to serve as a springboard for aggressive actions against Russia.”

TagsPutin Russia​


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

Otro resumen.

El experto militar Boris Rozhin da un resumen de los resultados de la operación de desnazificación y desmilitarización de Ucrania para el 16 de marzo de 2022 para el canal Voenkor Kitten Z @voenkorKotenok:

Mariúpol. Las batallas continúan en la ciudad pero los signos de un inminente colapso de la defensa aparecen cada vez con más frecuencia. La lucha ya se ha acercado a "Azovstal". Desde el oeste las tropas han avanzado profundamente en las manzanas de la ciudad. Existe la intención de cortar la caldera en 2 partes lo que facilitará su posterior liquidación. El enemigo se percata de ello e intenta frenar nuestro avance e infligir tantas pérdidas como sea posible. Mientras tanto airean comunicados más y más histéricos. El desbloqueo de Mariupol ya no es posible.

Ugledar. El enemigo sigue tratando de aferrarse al sur de la carretera Maryinka-Kurakhovo y opone una tenaz resistencia. El progreso en esta dirección se ha ralentizado.

Maryinka-Avdeevka. El ejército de la RPD pudo después de una seria preparación de artillería avanzar 2 km en el área del pueblo. Aparentemente, un asalto directo a Maryinka comenzará en un futuro cercano. Batallas posicionales cerca de Avdiivka.

Gorlovka. No hubo avance en el área de Verkhnetoretsky. El enemigo está tratando de evitar un mayor avance hacia la carretera de circunvalación y hacia Dzerzhinsk.

Severodonetsk-Lysichansk. Los combates están sucediendo en Severdonetsk y Rubizhny. El enemigo se ve presionado pero se defiende de manera bastante organizada. Todavía no hay ataques directos contra Lisichansk. Continúan los combates en la zona de Popasna.

Járkov. Sin cambios importantes. Luchando al norte y al este de Kharkov.

Izyum-Balakleya. Luchando en la orilla sur del Donets y las regiones del sur de Izyum. La ciudad quedó gravemente dañada. El enemigo, habiendo volado parte de los puentes se prepara para retirarse a Slavic-Kramatorsk donde planea una resistencia más o menos a largo plazo. Hay una acumulación de fuerzas en la región de Pavlograd para un posible contraataque como el intento fallido de atacar a las Fuerzas Armadas RF cerca de Balakleya.

Zaporozhye. El frente está en Kamensky. Gulyaipole aún resiste, y aún no ha sido posible atravesar la barrera de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania aquí. La lucha continúa al este de Gulyaipole.

Kiev. La contraofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sobre Gostamel y Bucha resultó ser virtual. Ya esta tarde, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se vieron obligadas a admitir que Gostomel está retenido por las Fuerzas Armadas de RF. Debido a los continuos combates y bombardeos, Gostomel, Bucha e Irpin continúan colapsando.

Nikolaev. Luchando al norte de la ciudad. Un intento de ataque en dirección a la central hidroeléctrica Kakhovskaya fue rechazado. En Nikolaev, el enemigo tiene pérdidas graves principalmente debido a los ataques de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas y MLRS. Como resultado de un bombardeo reciente de un campo de aviación en la región de Kherson, 3 helicópteros rusos y varios camiones fueron destruidos o dañados.


----------



## explorador (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *TGK ucraniano - Residente
> ⚡⚡⚡#Adentro
> Nuestra fuente en el OP dijo que después de recibir asistencia militar de los Estados Unidos, Zelensky decidió continuar con la resistencia y no hacer concesiones a Rusia en el proceso de negociación. La Oficina del Presidente instruyó al Estado Mayor para anunciar una nueva ola de movilización y preparar reservas para reforzar el frente oriental, Odessa y Kharkov.*



Pero es que era clarísimo que iba a ocurrir esto tras hablar ante el Congreso americano y Biden dar drones artillados, Zelensky no va a capitular y tendremos IIIWW si o si, la clave el 24 en Bruselas cuando Biden venga a Europa y se cierre los puertos a los barcos rusos


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Mar 2022)

OMG, cómo se llaman los bichos que reptan ? ... no caigo ahora
( ponedlo en grande )


----------



## esNecesario (16 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Sabes lo que deseo? Que violen y torturen a la zorra de tu madre, comprar hacían cuando tenía 16 años. Vete a limpiarle el coño a la perra furcia esa




No me afecta. Pero se nota que lo que he dicho a tí sí, y mucho.

Ahora a tomar por culo al ignore, niñorrata frustrado.


----------



## PutoNWO (16 Mar 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> No me afecta. Pero se nota que lo que he dicho a tí sí, y mucho.
> 
> Ahora a tomar por culo al ignore, niñorrata frustrado.



Jojojo a dormir después del bibi @esNecesario


----------



## hartman (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Otro resumen.
> 
> El experto militar Boris Rozhin da un resumen de los resultados de la operación de desnazificación y desmilitarización de Ucrania para el 16 de marzo de 2022 para el canal Voenkor Kitten Z @voenkorKotenok:
> 
> ...



pero segun la tele los tanques ucranianos estan a medio camino entre smolensk y moscu.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (16 Mar 2022)

La guerra electrónica rusa...


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Teuro (16 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Yo creo que no va a haber escalada del conflicto y deseo que así sea.
> 
> Rusia en 1998 estaba destrozada tanto economicamente como militarmente. Si EEUU no aprovechó ese momento para tomar el control de Rusia ahora no podrán.
> 
> ...



Lo ideal sería deshacer la OTAN y crear una entidad militar supranacional donde fueran ingresando todas las democracias del mundo como única defensa de las dictaduras, los estados totalitarios, cleptocracias y teocracias que pululan por el mundo y cuyo único interés es destrozar los sistemas democráticos de occidente. Esa organización tendría de partida a todos los paíes de la OTAN y la UE más los del pacífico: Japón, Corea del Sur, Australia, Singapur y Nueva Zelanda. El objetivo sería ir ampliando esa organización a los países asiáticos e iberoamericanos que cumplan un mínimo de estándar democrático y de desarrollo.

Bonus estra: Y no solo militar, sino que sea algo como la UE. La única forma de que las democracias occidentales no sean derrotados por sistemas más "óptimos" pero no democráticos como el chino es que el listón de desarrollo y armamentístico sea inalcanzable para China.


----------



## Decipher (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## paconan (16 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Tu partes de la base de que occidente va a continuar como si nada y nuestro poder adquisitivo va a seguir intacto. A lo mejor, solo a lo mejor, dejamos de ser buenos clientes para los chinos. Si mañana nos cierran el gas y el petróleo ruso, en un mes no podemos comprar un palo escoba.



a todos nos va a afectar ,incluso a los chinos, que crees que los rusos no lo van a sufrir?
dependencia de es-pein del gas ruso un 5%
del petróleo ruso no llega al 2%

de momento el gas sigue y no veo que lo hayan cortado


----------



## Rytec (16 Mar 2022)

BOMBAS BOMBAS EH QUE PASA BOMBAS QUE PASA BOMBAS BOMBAS BOMBAS QUE PASAAA

UAAAA


----------



## tomasjos (16 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Lo son. Son ultranacionalistas, expansionistas y aborrecen el sistema de libertades que ha implantado Occidente. Dicho por ellos mismos. Se quieren limpiar el culo con la legislación protectora de los derechos humanos. Me da igual que cuenten con apoyo chino o con apoyo usano. Las señales están ahí.
> 
> Si es una trama organizada por usanos y rusos o rusos y chinos para destruir Europa me la suda. Hay ciertos valores que son irrenunciables. Y bastante hemos permitido negociando con republicas que pisotean y denigran al ser humano. Sí, me refiero a los árabes, indios y chinos.



Que libertades? Las de no poder trabajar ni entrar en un bar si no te sometes a un tratamiento experimental que mata y deja con secuelas a muchas personas, demostrado por el VAERS? Las de morirte de hambre por no tener trabajo o tenerlo en precario? Las de ver cómo las redes de enchufes dan los empleos a los hijos de la gente bien, y a la clase obrera que la jodan? La de las drogas que han destruido nuestra sociedad? La de que la sociedad de mercado nos haya convertido en productos ? La de que el relativismo se haya convertido en norma, y así los taimado y vivos se aprovechen de los inocentes?


----------



## Teuro (16 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Haciendo amigos.
> 
> 
> _Entiendo que los tiempos son difíciles, pero el presidente del #Ukraine no tiene traje? Tampoco tengo mucho respeto por los miembros actuales del Congreso de los EE. UU., pero aún así no me dirigiría a ellos con una camiseta. No quisiera faltarle el respeto a la institución ni a los Estados Unidos._



Todo márketing, al estilo de Steven Jobs, que siempre iba con camiseta negra.


----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Lo importante seria saber donde estarán esos drones, en una base como la que fulminaron el otro dia dentro de territorio Ucraniano o fuera, en algún sitio de Polonia donde dicho equipamiento cruce la frontera cada vez que ataque.
> 
> Lo segundo si tendría repercusiones. Pero si intentan meterlo dentro de territorio Ucraniano, aunque se operen desde fuera no habría problema.



Estás flipado.

Entonces ya se operarían drones de los de verdad en esta guerra, no se hace precisamente por eso...y la guerra sería otra.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Tails (16 Mar 2022)

“¿Recuerdan a Obama-Biden? Enviaron mantas. Yo envié Javelins”, agregó. “¿Saben lo que son los Javelins? Las armas antitanques. Sacan del juego a esos tanques. Y Ucrania no tendría ninguna oportunidad sin ellos. Todo eso fue enviado por mí. Todo eso”.


----------



## cryfar74 (16 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Putin:
> *"EE.UU. y la UE anunciaron realmente el incumplimiento de sus compromisos con Rusia.
> Ahora todo el mundo sabe que las reservas financieras pueden ser sencillamente robadas
> y, visto esto, muchos países pueden en un futuro próximo empezar -y estoy seguro de que
> ...



Claramente el mensaje va hacia China, sobre la exposicion que tienen de deuda de los EEUU.

El proceso de desdolarizacion deberia acelerarse, cuando el resto del mundo deje de invertir en una economía que roba inversiones.


----------



## kelden (16 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo ideal sería deshacer la OTAN y *crear una entidad militar supranacional donde fueran ingresando todas las democracias del mundo* como única defensa de las dictaduras, los estados totalitarios, cleptocracias y teocracias que pululan por el mundo y cuyo único interés es destrozar los sistemas democráticos de occidente. Esa organización tendría de partida a todos los paíes de la OTAN y la UE más los del pacífico: Japón, Corea del Sur, Australia, Singapur y Nueva Zelanda. El objetivo sería ir ampliando esa organización a los países asiáticos e iberoamericanos que cumplan un mínimo de estándar democrático y de desarrollo.
> 
> Bonus estra: Y no solo militar, sino que sea algo como la UE. La única forma de que las democracias occidentales no sean derrotados por sistemas más "óptimos" pero no democráticos como el chino es que el listón de desarrollo y armamentístico sea inalcanzable para China.



Pues no iba a entrar ni cristo ....   

Parece mentira que a estas alturas aun os trageis esas gilipolleces.


----------



## Teuro (16 Mar 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Y bien que hacemos. Aparte de la India, sólo en la UE hay culturas que veneran la naturaleza como sagrada, que realmente lo hacen y lo plasman en sus políticas, pero no de la última década, sino que se viene haciendo desde hace siglos. Y bien hecho que está.
> 
> Los países de la UE, a pesar de la clara debacle inducida por los gusanos en ella, sigue siendo claramente el mejor lugar para vivir en la Tierra, y culturalmente seguirá siendo hegemónica al menos hasta la próxima gran revolución. Toda la ciencia, matemáticas, derecho y filosofía, en sus formas más desarrolladas, son europeas, producto de las raíces grecorromanas que tenemos. Y eso no lo va a cambiar un periodo de 100 años de dominio anglosionista.



Añada además otros supuestos 100 años de dominio chino.


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

USA está perdiendo la cordura y arrastrando a occidente al desastre


----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> OMG, cómo se llaman los bichos que reptan ? ... no caigo ahora
> ( ponedlo en grande en YT )



Deja deja, que están todos vivitos y coleando, lo dice RT...


----------



## delhierro (16 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> a todos nos va a afectar ,incluso a los chinos, que crees que los rusos no lo van a sufrir?
> dependencia de es-pein del gas ruso un 5%
> del petróleo ruso no llega al 2%
> 
> de momento el gas sigue y no veo que lo hayan cortado



No, lo increible es que le van a obligar ha hacerlo. Han sido lo suficientemente estupidos para dar un golpe de estado en las puertas de Rusia, que Rusia trague y seguir empujando.

el "terrible" Putin quiere negociar, siempre ha querido, pero la prepotencia nos va a llevar a todos a un punto muy jodido.


----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> USA está perdiendo la cordura y arrastrando a occidente al desastre



Venga, no te piques, son operaciones armamentísticas especiales.


----------



## Teuro (16 Mar 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Esto es una escalada. Pero claramente.
> 
> ¿Lo veis también así? ¿Cómo responderá Rusia?



Que debe cerrar ya el conflicto como sea, que carece de músculo financiero e industrial para seguir jugando a escalar y la única carta que le queda es la disuasión nuclear. El supuesto caballero blanco de Rusia se supone que es China, pero claro, esta viendo a ver como evoluciona la cosa para posicionarse o no.


----------



## Decipher (16 Mar 2022)

Me pregunto cuanto cobra el bueno de Will de USA o si lo hace gratis (no creo).


----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Y el asiento eyector también ha funcionado si te fijas.

El problema es que el paracaídas no se le ha abierto.

Eso hay que perfeccionarlo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)

*GEMATRIA

ORANGE SKIES*​
dark winter​1229​738​123​13853​sandstorm​485​738​123​
​ 

the end is near387732122

NO RELACIONADO. ANTIGUO. PERO COMO CURIOSIDA DEL OTRO USO DEL COLOR NARANJA 

​









We Are The News


The Comms Before The Storm.




t.me












We Are The News


The Comms Before The Storm.




t.me








__





Gematria value of orange skies is 387 - English, Hebrew and Simple Gematria Calculator Values


Value of orange skies in Gematria is 387, Online Gematria Calculator with same phrases values search and words. English Gematria, Hebrew Gematria and Jewish Gematria and Numerology




www.gematrix.org


----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)

Para que mierdas han servido los miles de muertos y los miles de millones en pérdidas? 

Malditas sean las guerras y los canallas que las apoyan


----------



## kelden (16 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> a todos nos va a afectar ,incluso a los chinos, *que crees que los rusos no lo van a sufrir?*



Pues claro que si. Pero de entrada los rusos ya tienen en casa para calentarse y comer caliente. Nosotros, no.



> dependencia de es-pein del gas ruso un 5%
> del petróleo ruso no llega al 2%



Es igual. Si el gas ruso desaparece, el argelino te lo van a cobrar al doble. Lo mismo el petróleo. Eso si no hacen los franceses un agujero en la tubería y se lo llevan ellos ....   Con las mascarillas ya pasó, asi que no pienses que es imposible.



> de momento el gas sigue y no veo que lo hayan cortado



Para pagar esta guerra. Cuando acabe, veremos ....


----------



## Teuro (16 Mar 2022)

apolyon dijo:


> Qué viene?



Guerra Fría 2.0: Democracias contra dictaduras. Las cleptocracias y teocracias se quedan mirando a ver que sacan.


----------



## ProfeInsti (16 Mar 2022)

*Ukrania renunciará a la OTAN, a bases extranjeras, neutralidad del país y posiblemente al Dombas...*


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (16 Mar 2022)

Blindado invasor destruido 6 3 22 BMP-3











Único sobreviene fue capturado 








esNecesario dijo:


> Decir que los ucranianos son nazis es absurdo hombre. Aunque haberlos haylos.
> 
> Zelensky es judío y maricón, Ucrania no es Zelensky, es mucho más. Y si el tal Zelensky es o fuese nazi... es una opción política más, igual que los comunistas. Son ideologías radicales, que en la mayoría de países del mundo no están prohibidas. Ser nazi o comunista no significa ser genocida (aunque ambas ideologías hayan ido acompañadas de ello en alguna ocasión).
> 
> ...



La tropaprorrusapacoñolademierda es de bajo coeficiente intelectual a ese tipo de gente vulnerable de inteligencia escasa discapacitados mentales en que Putler orienta su propaganda cutre, el sabe que en las mentes racionales eso no cuaja. los mas razonables saben que Putler solo busca el pretexto para anexarse mas territorios Ucranianos.

La razón = Es un dictador de mierda que tiene que presentar un éxito a su pueblo que vive en condiciones bananeras por ser su régimen una dictadura criminal corrupta matonesta proxeneta de mierda, cuando un dictador de mierda esta en problemas internos recurre a guerras con nacionalismo pedorro 

¿Rusia necesita mas territorio para desarrollarse? 

Obviamente no 

Gorbachov lo dijo hace años la única solución para Rusia era = Reformar y transparencia


----------



## delhierro (16 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Que debe cerrar ya el conflicto como sea, que carece de músculo financiero e industrial para seguir jugando a escalar y la única carta que le queda es la disuasión nuclear. El supuesto caballero blanco de Rusia se supone que es China, pero claro, esta viendo a ver como evoluciona la cosa para posicionarse o no.



Tiene una salida. Corta todo con occidente, nacionaliza empresas, centraliza la economia, arma a todo aquel que se lo pida y ESPERA. Mientras comercia con el resto del mundo. El choque china - EEUU esta en el horizonte. Los anglos rompen siempre las reglas , cuando la partida no les favorece.

Curiosamente si no deja salir los fondos de las materias primas para occidente, la vida del ruso medio posiblemente no solo no empeore, muy probable que mejore.


----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)

La credibilidad del hijoPutin es ahora mismo proporcional a la palabra de Pedro Sanchez


----------



## delhierro (16 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Blindado invasor destruido 6 3 22 BMP-3



Pero si te has modificado el nombre, A ver Repite conmigo ....MADURO ES COJONUDO, lo ha dicho Biden.


----------



## Charidemo (16 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo que no hay duda es que una escalada nuclear supone en todos los supuestos la destrucción total de Rusia, de ahí que "en teoría" deberían ser los menos interesados en esa escalada. Rusia apunta sus nukes a 40 países, la OTAN solo a uno. ¿Ninguna cabeza pensante en Rusia pone sobre la mesa eso de que "algo debemos estar haciendo mal"?



En superficie y en número de nukes van parejos.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Y el asiento eyector también ha funcionado si te fijas.
> 
> El problema es que el paracaídas no se le ha abierto.
> 
> Eso hay que perfeccionarlo.



Si, cari


----------



## esNecesario (16 Mar 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> lo que esta claro clarinete es que tienen bastantes pero bastantes mas nazis que tiene españa, francia, italia y portugal combinadas
> y tb una abundancia de tatuadores, por cierto




Cierto, pero no confundáis nacionalistas patrios con 4 nazis colgaos.

Y es cierto que tienen más que aquí, porque aquí llevan décadas reprimiéndoles con multas y cárcel. Es lógico que tengan más.

Y ten en cuenta que han sufrido la pérdida de Crimea y un conflicto bélico con dos provincias separatistas, eso unido a una juventud con poco futuro (pobreza en Ucrania) es un caldo de cultivo para que hayan "nazis" (o punkis, o lo que toque). En realidad es más una moda juvenil que un movimiento político.

En Ucrania la mayoría son nacionalistas patrios, aman su patria al verla agredida. Ni más ni menos.

No me negarás que es absurdo decir que los ucranianos son nazis, XD, es agrandar una realidad para despersonalizar a los ucranianos, para que se les odie. ES USADO POR LA PROPAGANDA RUSA.


----------



## Radagasta (16 Mar 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Me pregunto cuanto cobra el bueno de Will de USA o si lo hace gratis (no creo).



Will Pulido, Truffault, The Political Room y Jesus Manuel Perez Triana, estan en la órbita de pensamiento de la Revista Ejercitos.

El Coronel Baños ya expresó su opinión sobre esta gente sin nombrarlos y a ciertas revistas también.....y lo que son esa gente.


----------



## paconan (16 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pues claro que si. Pero de entrada los rusos ya tienen en casa para calentarse y comer caliente. Nosotros, no.
> 
> 
> 
> Es igual. Si el gas ruso desaparece, el argelino te lo van a cobrar al doble. Lo mismo el petróleo. Eso si no hacen los franceses un agujero en la tubería y se lo llevan ellos ....   Con las mascarillas ya pasó, asi que no pienses que es imposible.



Que si y mañana llueven bombas


----------



## ProfeInsti (16 Mar 2022)

Rusia quiere que *Kiev adopte un estatus de neutralidad diseñado por Putin*, aunque manteniendo un ejército propio -con ciertas limitaciones-. Rusia, en definitiva, quiere que Ucrania adopte el *modelo de países como Suecia o Austria*.

Pero Ukrania no está, en principio, a favor de este punto, pues *reclama un modelo de neutralidad propio*, aunque renunciando a su entrada en la OTAN.


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo que no hay duda es que una escalada nuclear supone en todos los supuestos la destrucción total de Rusia, de ahí que "en teoría" deberían ser los menos interesados en esa escalada. Rusia apunta sus nukes a 40 países, la OTAN solo a uno. ¿Ninguna cabeza pensante en Rusia pone sobre la mesa eso de que "algo debemos estar haciendo mal"?



En nukes van parejos...6.000 aprox
Es destrucción mutua asegurada. Vamos, que pringamos todos.
A mí no me apetece.


----------



## Teuro (16 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> El final de occidente como lo conocemos.
> 
> Nos daremos de ostias por africa y Oriente medio contra la alianza rusochina.



Exacto, pero el problema es que este es precisamente lo que EEUU queire para evitar su debacle frente a China. El problema es que ahora mismo no sabría decir quién tiene más probabilidades de ganar, pero si que en 20 años las de China aumentaban considerablemente. Se da por descontado la eliminación total de Rusia, carece de masa crítica poblacional y desarrollo industrial para ser algo en el mundo actual, por lo que pasa a ser el patio trasero de China a corto plazo y ser fagocitada por esta a medio plazo. El resto del mundo "no alineado" será bien para sacar tajada o bien para ser campo de batalla de intereses. Se da por descontado que Iberoamérica será parte del bloque occidental o habrá fuerte tendencia a ello, en el sudeste asiático el enfrentameinto por el dominio va a ser muy fuerte. Creo que en África todavía hay ma´s control europeo del que se le presupone y los árabes irán a su bola con su propia guerra religiosa y el convencimiento de que al final ganarán ellos.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

Otra gesta ucra, casi hunden el barco


----------



## JOS1378 (16 Mar 2022)

Dos civiles han muerto hoy en la localidad de Yasinovataya, República Popular de Donetsk (RPD) como consecuencia de ataques del ejercito ucraniano.

Ayer, 15 de marzo, al igual que hizo el lunes contra la ciudad de Donetsk, el ejército ucraniano lanzó un misil Tochka-U contra la localidad de Makeevka, en la República Popular de Donetsk (RPD). Por fortuna el ataque no provocó una masacre como en Donetsk pero 6 civiles (3 adultos y 3 niños) resultaron heridos.


----------



## kelden (16 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Que debe cerrar ya el conflicto como sea, que carece de músculo financiero e industrial para seguir jugando a escalar y la única carta que le queda es la disuasión nuclear. El supuesto caballero blanco de Rusia se supone que es China, pero claro, esta viendo a ver como evoluciona la cosa para posicionarse o no.



Te vuelvo a decir, no ha escalado nada. Estamos como el primer día: los rusos invaden, los otros se defienden y reculan. Antes occidente armaba hasta los dientes a los ukros y, ahora que los rusos les han jodido todos los juguetes, intentan mandar más. No ha cambiado nada, nada ha escalado.

Una escalada sería que China entrara en la guerra o que USA amenazara a Rusia con bombardearles hasta las pelotillas del culo si el día 20 seguían en Ucrania. Nada de eso ha pasado. Ni pasará.

Vuestras "escaladas" solo están en twitter.


----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)

Está claro que los rusos no han conseguido lo que quieren. Pliegan velas antes de conquistar Kíev, que posiblemente no puedan conseguir sin provocar una masacre con millones de muertos. 

HijoPutin, estás KO.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> En nukes van parejos...6.000 aprox
> Es destrucción mutua asegurada. Vamos, que pringamos todos.
> A mí no me apetece.



A mi tampoco mucho, pero a los otanistas les va la marcha


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)

Florentzia Q17 reposted  














 * Mr. Deeds * @MrDeeds1111  



8 minutes ago 




An employee of the Ukrainian Foreign Ministry was detained while trying to export $140,000, €68,000, 12 kg of gold bars and 13.8 kg of gold jewelry abroad.


----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## cryfar74 (16 Mar 2022)

What happened to Russia’s gold and foreign currency reserves? Will there be a default? | The Vineyard of the Saker

*¿Qué pasó con las reservas de oro y divisas de Rusia? ¿Habrá un incumplimiento?*


*fuente: *https://vc.ru/finance/379827-kuda-delis-rossiyskie-zolotovalyutnye-rezervy-i-budet-li-defolt

*traducido por la comunidad Saker Translation*

Parte de nuestras reservas de oro y divisas se congeló en otros países, principalmente en los estados miembros de EE. UU. y la UE, debido a las sanciones impuestas contra el Banco Central de Rusia (RCB).

Por lo tanto, los rusos naturalmente preguntan por qué nuestras reservas estratégicas NO están almacenadas en el territorio de Rusia sino en el territorio de nuestros adversarios económicos.

Intentaremos explicar cuánto se almacenó dónde, cuánto queda, se puede devolver, cómo afectará la congelación a la economía y a los rusos comunes, y también quién tiene la culpa.

*En qué consisten las reservas de RCB:*

RCB publica un informe anual sobre su patrimonio y uno semanal sobre su volumen. Dejó de publicarse el 4 de marzo. A esa fecha las reservas ascendían a $643 mil millones, pero los datos de la estructura se remontan al 30 de junio de 2021, cuando quedó así:

*$311 mil millones:* instrumentos financieros de emisores extranjeros.

*$152 mil millones:* efectivo en depósitos extranjeros.

*$ 132 mil millones:* oro en Rusia.

*$30 mil millones:* Fondo Monetario Internacional.

*Así, el 80% de las reservas de Rusia están fuera de Rusia. Explicaremos por qué más adelante, pero primero aquí está la lista de países al 30 de junio de 2021:*

Geografía delalmacenamiento de reservas del Banco Central Ruso (RCB) al 30.06.2021

Un recordatorio: esto representa la asignación a fines de junio de 2021. Después de la publicación de ese informe, el RCB informó que estaba trasladando parte de las reservas de los países occidentales a los orientales, por lo que la distribución geográfica podría no ser precisa, pero es una guía, ya que no ha habido cambios radicales.

Por lo tanto, Rusia alberga solo 1/5 de las reservas, el 13% está en China, el 5% en el FMI y el resto en Europa y Estados Unidos. Aparentemente, China es amigable, algunos de los 'otros' países también lo son, el FMI no está dispuesto a bloquear las reservas, pero los países occidentales han decidido recordar su pasado de "invasores", por lo tanto, solo la mitad de las reservas demostraron ser resistentes al arresto o potencial. arresto, y al resto no tenemos acceso. El Ministro de Finanzas, Anton Siluanov, nombró la cifra de $300 millones, que es aproximadamente igual a mis cálculos.

_Según una explicación que vi anteriormente, RCB transfirió algunas de las reservas de Occidente a los países del Este, en secreto del FMI, lo que le dio al FMI un informe falso y, por lo tanto, las potencias occidentales esperaban poder congelar una suma mucho mayor. de lo que resultó. Pero no he visto ninguna confirmación (o refutación) oficial de esa explicación. Uno solo puede adivinar si lo pensaron bien o salió de la forma en que lo hizo por accidente._

Sin embargo, parte de nuestro dinero fue bloqueado, y eso es un hecho. Sigue siendo nuestro dinero, solo las transacciones de la cuenta RCB están bloqueadas (es posible que sea nuestro dinero por ahora, pero uno quiere creer que liberarán los fondos).

Si se arrestaron $ 300 mil millones, quedan libres alrededor de $ 340 mil millones, de los cuales $ 132 mil millones son oro monetario en forma de lingotes. No se sabe cuánto del dinero restante es efectivo y cuánto se invierte en valores.

Pero quiero hacer un descargo de responsabilidad de inmediato: no estoy acusando a nadie y no estoy defendiendo a nadie, sin embargo, el RCB y el Ministerio de Finanzas hicieron todo correctamente, reduciendo la participación del dólar y el euro a favor de las monedas de los países del este. Sin embargo, nuestro movimiento de represalia contra el bloqueo de nuestras reservas puede ser más difícil para los EE. UU. y la UE, pero hablaremos de eso más adelante.

El Banco Central comenzó a retirar dinero de los activos en dólares después de 2017, cuando Estados Unidos congeló alrededor del 40 % de las reservas de Kazajstán con pretextos descabellados. Sí, cualesquiera que sean los pretextos, nadie tiene derecho a prohibir el uso de las reservas acumuladas por un país soberano. Esto creó un precedente peligroso, y nuestras autoridades financieras reaccionaron correctamente, no solo esperando que de alguna manera no nos viéramos afectados.

*Entonces, ¿por qué nuestras reservas se almacenan en el exterior?*

Veamos cuáles, específicamente moneda en efectivo y valores de países extranjeros. La respuesta depende de ello.

*Valores. *Cuando compras acciones en una empresa extranjera como Apple o Bank of America, no recibes estas acciones y nadie las trae a Rusia como si fuera efectivo. Todos ellos se almacenan en el país donde se emiten. No compras las acciones pero obtienes un recibo que dice que tienes la propiedad. Y viceversa, cuando los extranjeros compran nuestras acciones, estas obligaciones no salen de Rusia.

Es lo mismo con las reservas del banco central. Nuestro RCB compra bonos del gobierno de los EE. UU. y, de acuerdo con las reglas, se mantienen en los EE. UU. No pueden salir físicamente del territorio estadounidense, ni del territorio de otros países donde RCB compra bonos del gobierno.

*Dinero en efectivo. *Almacenar dinero como dinero es la mejor manera de que pierda su valor, usted mismo lo sabe. Mantener el dinero bajo la almohada significa perder su poder adquisitivo acorde con la inflación anual. Colocas tu liquidez en una cuenta de ahorros para que puedas ganar algún tipo de interés y tus pérdidas son menores que la inflación.

El RCB (y otros bancos centrales) hacen lo mismo. Coloca dólares, euros, yuanes, yenes, francos y demás en bancos extranjeros a interés.

Difícilmente podría ser de otra manera, y si pudiera serlo, entonces se podría culpar al RCB y al Ministerio de Finanzas por la distribución inadecuada de activos, porque el valor de las reservas debe mantenerse y no perderse año tras año simplemente manteniéndose en un enorme caja fuerte.

*¿Por qué estos activos no pueden depositarse con intereses en bancos rusos? *Debido a que Rusia no imprime otra moneda y los bancos no ganan dinero con ella, respectivamente, los bancos no pueden garantizar los ingresos de RCB en moneda extranjera. Hay suficiente dinero para la población, pero no lo suficiente para asegurar una ganancia de cientos de miles de millones de dólares a interés. Además, los bancos comerciales también depositan moneda extranjera en bancos extranjeros cuando usted realiza dichos depósitos, ganando intereses y compartiéndolos con usted.

*RCB tiene reservas de efectivo para reaccionar rápidamente, intervenir para respaldar el tipo de cambio del rublo y pagar deudas, pero el efectivo es solo una pequeña parte de los activos.*

¿Por qué el RCB almacena dinero en dólares, euros, libras y yenes? Porque, a partir de ahora, estas son las monedas más estables del mundo, con una inflación mínima. Por lo tanto, su poder adquisitivo no disminuye tanto como el tenge kazajo, el rublo bielorruso, la lira turca u otras monedas del mundo.

*¿Cómo recuperar estos activos?*

Como ya mencioné, en este momento solo las transacciones están congeladas. Las Reservas no han sido confiscadas. Además, el gobierno tiene una respuesta simétrica que perjudicará a EE. UU. y la UE, mucho más de lo que nos perjudicará a nosotros, si no se levantan esas restricciones.

*Lo que se ha hecho hasta ahora:

Prohibición de pago de dividendos a no residentes (extranjeros)* . Rusia ha prohibido pagar cualquier forma de beneficio, como dividendos, a propietarios extranjeros, incluidos inversores privados, organizaciones internacionales y organizaciones gubernamentales que hayan invertido en Rusia. No podrán obtener ganancias.

*Prohibición de transferir o transportar moneda extranjera fuera de Rusia en grandes sumas. *Así como la moneda pertenece en parte a ciudadanos y organizaciones extranjeras, su arresto de facto en territorio ruso “perjudica” a quienes ganaron dinero en Rusia mientras estaban en el extranjero. La gran mayoría de estos son inversores extranjeros. Además, no podrán obtener ganancias de los instrumentos financieros rusos, lo que significa que los países extranjeros podrían declarar a Rusia en incumplimiento técnico ya que Rusia no está cumpliendo con sus obligaciones.

pero hay una solución.

*Aquí está el plan:

Pago de deudas en rublos* . En los próximos días, el Ministerio de Hacienda deberá pagar los cupones de los eurobonos, que deberán pagarse en moneda extranjera. Anton Siluanov (el Ministro de Finanzas) declaró que todo se pagará a tiempo, pero solo en rublos, ya que no tenemos acceso a nuestra "billetera en moneda extranjera", y para transferir rublos a dólares, esas billeteras tendrán estar descongelado.

Por un lado, Rusia cumpliría con sus obligaciones y pagaría sus deudas, pero por el otro, eso podría no satisfacer a “la otra parte”, ya que los pagos en rublos no están de acuerdo con los términos del acuerdo. Entonces, es una forma de chantaje competente y caminar sobre hielo al mismo tiempo.

En cualquier caso, Rusia tiene dinero y, lo que es más importante, palancas de influencia y presión a diferencia de Irán o Venezuela, que también tenían sus fondos bloqueados. Y hay una cuestión clave más:

*¿Qué pasará con la economía si no se desbloquean las reservas y habrá default?*

Naturalmente, no se puede descartar la posibilidad de que las reservas no se desbloqueen y nuestros cientos de miles de millones sean utilizados por el Tío Sam para cubrir su deuda nacional, así que veamos cuáles serían las consecuencias. Diré de inmediato que no será como 1998.

Para empezar, recordemos que un default es la incapacidad de un país para cumplir con sus obligaciones, es decir, las deudas. Se produciría un impago en Rusia si, llegado el momento de pagar, no hubiera dinero. Los préstamos gubernamentales pueden ser internos (deben en moneda propia) y externos (deben en moneda extranjera).

Rusia tiene $ 119 mil millones en deuda externa, incluidos $ 39 mil millones en bonos, de los cuales solo $ 7 mil millones son para 2025. Debe pagar $ 2,1 mil millones antes del 4 de abril. ¿Pagar con qué? Como ya explicamos, Rusia tiene $643 mil millones en reservas, de los cuales $340 mil millones no están congelados, o sea el doble de la deuda. Incluso si hubiera que pagar toda la deuda de una vez, eso podría hacerse sin problemas. Como ya dije, las deudas de Rusia se pagarán en rublos ya que no tiene acceso a ahorros en divisas. Las empresas rusas (Gazprom, Yandex, Rosneft y otras) cumplen sus obligaciones en moneda fuerte.

*La deuda interna de Rusia* asciende a 16,5 billones de rublos, la mayor parte en obligaciones de préstamos federales y los pagos se extienden hasta 2044. ¿Cómo se pagará eso? El Fondo Nacional de Bienestar tiene 13,7 billones de rublos. Parece que le faltan 3 billones, pero en el transcurso de 22 años las reservas aumentarán o se imprimirá la cantidad necesaria de rublos.

Por cierto, (pequeña digresión) ¿sabéis que USA se endeuda sólo en dólares? No por el amor ilimitado hacia su moneda, sino porque la propia moneda puede crearse en las cantidades necesarias para pagar las deudas. Warren Buffett dijo una vez:

“Si está imprimiendo obligaciones financieras en su propia moneda, surge la pregunta: ¿qué pasará con la moneda? Estados Unidos emite hábilmente deuda en su propia moneda. Si pudiera emitir "Buffett Coins", tuviera una imprenta y pudiera pedir dinero prestado, nunca dejaría de pagar mis deudas".

*Lo único que Occidente puede hacerle a Rusia es ponerla en incumplimiento técnico. *No hay necesidad de entrar en pánico, tiene poco que ver con el incumplimiento real. Para comprender el incumplimiento técnico, imagine la siguiente situación:

Comiste en un café, pediste un recibo, el mesero te lo trajo pero dice que no puedes usar tu tarjeta de crédito aquí. Te metes las manos en los bolsillos y te das cuenta de que no tienes dinero en efectivo. Hasta que retire dinero del cajero automático más cercano, el café lo mantendrá en incumplimiento técnico (naturalmente, este término no se aplica a las personas, pero entiende la idea).

En otras palabras, tienes dinero e incluso ganas de pagar, pero físicamente no puedes pagar. ¿Te recuerda a algo? El incumplimiento técnico no representa una amenaza grave para un país si existe dinero y voluntad de pago.

¿En qué se diferencia esto de 1998? En 1998 no había dinero, ni capacidad de pago, ni deseo particular tampoco.

Si los países occidentales se apoderan de las reservas rusas, adquirirán la reputación de "saqueadores", y los bancos centrales de otros países se preguntarán si tiene sentido mantener las reservas en esos países si pueden ser arrebatadas en cualquier momento. Nuestro país puede ser tildado de manera similar si decide apoderarse, como compensación, de la propiedad de organizaciones extranjeras, pero en ese momento no habrá nada que perder.

Espero que Rusia aprenda las lecciones necesarias de esta situación y adopte medidas destinadas a proteger mejor su propio capital.


----------



## Teuro (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Al final con todo eso lo que pasará es que Rusia se verá obligada a declarar formalmente la guerra a USA y esa será termonuclear.
> USA esta estirando demasiado el chicle...



Antes de ese episodio China debe mostrar sus cartas, que temo que es lo que está provocando precisamente occidente para saber a qué atenerse. Si China entra en acción Ucrania se la queda Rusia con un lacito mientras que los embargos se irán orietnando a China.

Lamentablemente me temo que lo de la guerra nuclear la cuestión no es si la habrá o no, sino cuándo.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## dedalo00 (16 Mar 2022)

Con 19 mil pérdidas se empiezan a ver las primeras trizaduras ukronazis, cuando vayan por los 25 mil perdidas se escucharan los crujidos (1 semana apróx.) y con algo más de 30 mil quedaran en evidencia los desmoronamientos en diferentes frentes de batalla con sus consecuencias.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (16 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Que si y mañana llueven bombas




Oye, yo solo te describo la situación exacta de cada uno.


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

*(rumor)

Durante la última hora, ha habido información de que las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas comenzaron a retirarse de Ugledar.

También escriben que habrían limpiado Verkhnetoretskoye cerca de Gorlovka.*


----------



## Teuro (16 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Ladren perros...!! se sigue ganando terreno...!!



No es el terreno, es el precio a pagar. Que Rusia invade a Ucrania ni cotiza, lo que occidente busca es que el precio sea lo más alto posible y creo que desde la primera semana es inasumible para Rusia. De ahí mi opinión personal de que Putin la cago. A no ser que todo sea parte de un "plan maestro".


----------



## JOS1378 (16 Mar 2022)

Un día en la guerra


Artículo Original: Izvestia Las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia y de las Repúblicas Populares de Donbass continúan avanzando en diferentes direcciones. Los soldados de la RPL luchan ya en …




slavyangrad.es






Las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia y de las Repúblicas Populares de Donbass continúan avanzando en diferentes direcciones. Los soldados de la RPL luchan ya en Severodonetsk. Las tropas de la RPD han desbloqueado Mariupol y han comenzado a evacuar residentes locales. El 14 de marzo, las tropas ucranianas lanzaron un misil Tochka-U contra el centro de Donetsk. Al menos 20 residentes de la ciudad murieron y docenas resultaron heridos. Como respuesta, las autoridades militares rusas prometieron atacar las empresas del complejo militar-industrial ucraniano. El martes, 15 de marzo, fue declarado día de luto en la RPD.
*La ofensiva continúa*
El 14 de marzo, las unidades rusas habían llegado a la frontera Vodyanoe-Sladkoe-Stepnoe-Taramchuk-Slavnoe. Al final del día, la localidad de Stepnoe ya estaba, según informó el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, bajo control ruso.
Una agrupación de tropas de la RPL lucha en los distritos del noreste de Severodonetsk. Antes, este importante nudo de defensa para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania había sido sitiado desde el este y el sur.
“Durante la noche del 14 de marzo, las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas y las defensas antiaéreas derribaron cuatro drones ucranianos, entre ellos un Bayraktar TB-2”, afirmó el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, el mayor general Igor Konashenkov. “El operativo táctico, el ejército y vehículos no tripulados han alcanzado 187 objetivos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, entre ellos dos puntos de control, un Buk-M1, una estación de radar, dos sistemas de lanzacohetes múltiples, dos estaciones de guerra electrónica, dos depósitos de munición y combustible y 31 lugares de acumulación de equipamiento militar”.
Según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, durante el 14 de marzo, los sistemas de defensa antiaérea de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales derribaron otros dos vehículos no tripulados ucranianos, entre ellos un Bayraktar. Las aeronaves, helicópteros y drones han alcanzado 86 objetivos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, entre ellos cuatro puntos de control y centros de comunicación, tres sistemas de defensa antiaérea, una estación de radar, tres depósitos de munición y combustible, así como 68 lugares de acumulación de equipamiento militar.
Además, el lunes las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron con armas de precisión de largo alcance varias infraestructuras militares. De esta forma, se inhabilitaron centros de reposición en las localidades de Feedorovka, Vinarovka y Antopol. Y en el territorio de la fábrica de Antonov cerca de Kiev se destruyó también un gran depósito de munición de sistemas lanzacohetes múltiples.
El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia también advirtió que las bases a las que llegan mercenarios extranjeros serán atacadas con armas de precisión. Esas bases son conocidas para los militares rusos.
*Golpear a la población*
La mañana del 14 de marzo, se produjo un ataque con un misil lanzado desde territorio controlado por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania contra una zona residencial del centro de Donetsk. Según el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, a consecuencia de la explosión de una parte de la munición de racimo del Tochka-U, murieron 20 personas y 30 resultaron heridas, incluidos niños. El Comité de Investigación de Rusia elevó la cifra a 23. El Ministerio ha abierto ya una causa penal por el “Uso de medios y métodos prohibidos por los tratado internacionales en un conflicto armado”.
Las autoridades rusas aclararon que el ataque contra la ciudad se había producido desde el noroeste, desde la ciudad de Kranoarmeisk, donde están estacionadas formaciones ucranianas. “El uso de este tipo de armas en una ciudad donde no hay posiciones de fuego de las fuerzas armadas, es decir, apuntar deliberadamente a civiles, es un crimen de guerra”, afirmó Igor Konashenkov. “Equipar el misil táctico Tochka-U con munición de racimo prueba que el propósito de este ataque nacionalista contra la ciudad era matar al mayor número posible de civiles”.
El portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa llamó la atención al hecho de que la decisión de usar ese tipo de armamento tiene que tomarse, al menos, por el comando de la agrupación de tropas ucranianas, eso tras la aprobación de las autoridades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Kiev.
Alexander Dyukov, director de la Fundación Memoria Histórica, cree que la decisión de usar un sistema de misiles tácticos podría haberse tomado sin la aprobación del comando de Kiev. Tales casos ya se han dado. “Es una estrategia consciente de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que se ha implementado durante mucho tiempo”, explicó a Izvestia. “No estoy seguro de que la decisión de usar este tipo de armas se haya tomado en Kiev. Ya hemos visto su uso en 2014 y 2015. Lo más probable es que la decisión se haya tomado a nivel del comando de la Operación de Fuerzas Conjuntas. Pero eso no hace que dejen de ser crímenes de guerra ni que el régimen de Kiev sea menos responsable por los actos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
El ataque, añadió el experto, no tiene objetivo militar: ese tipo de acciones solo buscan aterrorizar e intimidar a la población local. “No hay duda de que no había objetivos militares allí. así que esa acción es evidentemente una violación del derecho internacional, un crimen de guerra”, afirmó. “Según la Convención de Ginebra de 1949, la población civil es una categoría protegida. Este ataque estaba claramente dirigido contra la población civil. La Convención de Ginebra apunta que los ataques de naturaleza indiscriminada son inaceptables. ¿Se puede considerar los actos de Ucrania como algo nuevo? Por desgracia, no. Los ataques contra la población civil se han producido tanto durante la actual escalada como antes, en las fases agudas de 2014 y 2015.
El experto no descartó la posibilidad de que, pese a que los sistemas Tochka-U han sido retirados del servicio de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa desde hace muchos años, las autoridades ucranianas vayan a intentar culpar a los militares rusos del ataque. “El Tochka-U no es un arma que se pueda sacar de cualquier sitio. Solo lo puede usar un Estado. Si se usa un Tochka-U, lleva una señal que dice _lo hemos hecho nosotros_. ¿Van a seguir negando que han sido ellos? Sabemos que el lado ucraniano constantemente niega cosas obvias, especialmente en lo que respecta a sus crímenes. No se puede descartar que vayan a negarlo incluso en un caso tan obvio”, concluyó.
Más adelante, el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia afirmó que, como respuesta al uso de armas de tipo destructivo contra la población civil, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas “tomarán medidas inmediatas para inhabilitar empresas del complejo militar-industrial de Ucrania que producen o reparan las armas que los nacionalistas utilizan para cometer sus crímenes”.
“Llamamos a los ciudadanos ucranianos que trabajan en esas empresas, así como a los residentes de zonas residenciales cercanas, a abandonar estas zonas potencialmente peligrosas”, insistió Konashenkov.
*No se saldrán con la suya*
La RPD declaró el 15 de marzo día de luto por los asesinados en Donetsk. “Hoy, los nazis ucranianos han cometido un monstruoso ataque terrorista contra los civiles de Donbass: han usado un misil Tochka-U con munición de racimo en el centro de Donetsk. De no haber sido derribado en el aire, habría causado un número desproporcionadamente mayor de víctimas”, afirmó Denis Pushilin. En su opinión, el golpe se dio deliberadamente durante el día, un momento en el que habría mucha gente por la calle, el transporte se movía activamente y los bancos y tiendas estaban abiertos.
Según Pushilin, la RPD dispone de información que hace posible identificar a quiénes participaron en el asesinato de civiles: los números de serie del Tochka-U están registrados. El líder de la RPD prometió que los culpables no escaparán. Después, el portavoz de la milicia de la RPD Eduard Basurin precisó que el ataque había sido cometido por la 19ª Brigada del Ejército Ucraniano.
“La operación ofensiva continuará y en algunos puntos se acelerará. Nuestra labor es alejar todos los sistemas lanzacohetes múltiples y artillería lo más lejos posible en todas las direcciones, para que físicamente no puedan alcanzar nuestras localidades”, añadió Pushilin, que recordó que las fuerzas de la RPD ya han derribado más de 15 misiles Tochka-U. En 2014-2015, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania también usaron este tipo de misiles contra las Repúblicas Populares, pero no los equiparon con munición de racimo.
*Un corredor humanitario*
En Mariupol, el 14 de marzo, unidades de la milicia popular de la RPD con el apoyo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia realizaron una operación para desbloquear la ciudad, según afirmó el coronel-general Mijaíl Mizintsev, jefe del Centro Nacional de Control de Defensa de la Federación Rusa. En el transcurso de la operación, casi todos los puntos de tiro equipados por los neonazis en zonas suburbanas fueron destruidos. En las batallas, las principales fuerzas de militantes fueron eliminadas en las zonas residenciales a lo largo del perímetro de la ciudad. “La exitosa operación para desbloquear la ciudad ha permitido la salida de civiles y el inicio de la evacuación masiva de la ciudad, que hace tiempo que estaba siendo tenida como rehén por los neonazis”, afirmó Mizintsev. Según explicó, convoyes de coches con ayuda humanitaria se formaron y acudieron a la ciudad inmediatamente. Los primeros transportaron 450 toneladas de medicinas, alimentos y otros productos básicos. Cuatro columnas de 200 autobuses se formaron para los residentes de la ciudad.
“Todos los heridos o ciudadanos que quieran salir de Mariupol serán trasladados a centros temporales en los que se crearán unas condiciones aceptables de vida para ellos”, afirmó Mizintsev. El general apuntó que el “régimen de silencio” impuesto por las tropas rusas se observaba estrictamente. Cada día, por undécimo día consecutivo, desde las diez de la mañana, las tropas rusas han abierto corredores humanitarios en Kiev, Chernigov, Sumy y Járkov. Pretenden dar a la población civil una salida tanto a Rusia como a territorios controlados por Kiev. Según el general Mizintsev, de las diez rutas, el 14 de marzo las autoridades ucranianas aceptaron solo tres. Y no aprobaron ningún corredor hacia Rusia. Por su parte, Rusia, según apuntó el general, aceptó los once corredores humanitarios adicionales propuestos por Ucrania en Kiev, Zaporozhie, Mariupol, Lugansk y Donetsk.
Según el general, en Zaporozhie, los militantes, tras haber capturado las instituciones financieras, realizan controles de las cuentas de los ciudadanos. Aquellos que tienen ahorros significativos son secuestrados y su dinero es robado. En los puestos de control, los radicales detienen y agreden a las personas y les despojan delos úl timos objetos de valor con los que abandonan sus ciudades. En Járkov, Odessa y Nikolaev, miembros de grupos nacionalistas están obligando a hombres de edades comprendidas entre los 18 y los 60 años a alistarse en batallones nacionalistas bajo amenaza de represalias.


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

hay menos trafico en Madrid la crisis se nota que aprieta.

por otro lado me estoy entrenando para mantenerme alejado de los furgones blindados, hay demasiados antitanques en el mercado.
como nota anecdotica una pistola en kiev comprada en le mercado negro unos 100€


----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Si, cari



Los despojos que se observan al lado se han salvado también.


----------



## Egam (16 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Pues mas que nada, por añadir alguna imagen distinta a tanta destrucción y muertos. En todo hay clases.



ahi no hay mas de 100k-150k


----------



## alcorconita (16 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Con vuestro permiso, aunque no se si encaja muy bien en este hilo, cuelgo portada de "The Economist", para ir mentalizándose de que va todo esto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



se ven mamuts...


----------



## raptors (16 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Apostamos a que tiramos unos cuantos por el suelo y cuadno se vayan las cámaras se pone él mismo a cogerlos.



Ojala cobres bien... ya que escupes pura mierda...!!


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> A mi tampoco mucho, pero a los otanistas les va la marcha



Por alguna razón a USA no le da miedo el escenario. Algo hay que no sabemos.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)

Lo que está haciendo Rusia es Ucrania es una auténtica matanza de personas inocentes y niños. No creo que la imagen de criminales que el hijoPutin y su gente han dado al mundo entero se olvide con facilidad y si algún día Rusia prueba su propia medicina tendrá que agachar la cabeza y callar.

El criminal nunca gana.


----------



## ferrys (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Otro resumen.
> 
> El experto militar Boris Rozhin da un resumen de los resultados de la operación de desnazificación y desmilitarización de Ucrania para el 16 de marzo de 2022 para el canal Voenkor Kitten Z @voenkorKotenok:
> 
> ...



Entre un reporte de guerra como este o la mierda que intoxica occidente con el hemos destruido un inmenso convoy del invasor de 4 camiones, la diferencia es palpable. Que cada uno elija. Por supuesto nadie se para a pensar que Rusia fabrica 100 camiones de esos al día.
Lo que está claro es una cosa y es que cualquier intento ucraniano de contraatacar es cada vez mas inverosímil. Defenderse desde posiciones fortificadas es relativamente fácil, atacar es otra cosa. Los rusos han tenido tiempo de fortificarse y todo movimiento ucraniano a la siguiente línea de defensa significa que los rusos se hacen con las antiguas fortificaciones ucranianas


----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No es el terreno, es el precio a pagar. Que Rusia invade a Ucrania ni cotiza, lo que occidente busca es que el precio sea lo más alto posible y creo que desde la primera semana es inasumible para Rusia. De ahí mi opinión personal de que Putin la cago. A no ser que todo sea parte de un "plan maestro".



Correcto, que se le quiten más ganas de excursiones para robar lo que no es suyo.


----------



## Dula (16 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Rusia quiere que *Kiev adopte un estatus de neutralidad diseñado por Putin*, aunque manteniendo un ejército propio -con ciertas limitaciones-. Rusia, en definitiva, quiere que Ucrania adopte el *modelo de países como Suecia o Austria*.
> 
> Pero Ukrania no está, en principio, a favor de este punto, pues *reclama un modelo de neutralidad propio*, aunque renunciando a su entrada en la OTAN.



O sea, un país vasallo de la gran Rusia que pueda hacer y deshacer en él a su antojo. Un país donde otro país limita la soberanía del primero, ni es país ni es nada. Quieren hacer de Ucrania el títere de Rusia . Que se vayan los putos rusos por donde amargan los pepinos


----------



## kelden (16 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Que debe cerrar ya el conflicto como sea, que carece de músculo financiero e industrial para seguir jugando a escalar y la única carta que le queda es la disuasión nuclear. *El supuesto caballero blanco de Rusia se supone que es China, pero claro, esta viendo a ver como evoluciona la cosa para posicionarse o no.*



Yo, si fuera China, tendría muy claro lo que me conviene. No son los portaviones rusos los que se pasean todos los días por el estrecho de Taiwan, ni los que me rodean con bases militares.


----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Por alguna razón a USA no le da miedo el escenario. Algo hay que no sabemos.



Hombre, vosotros no sabéis una puta mierda, eso está claro.


----------



## Mabuse (16 Mar 2022)

En la crónica de Bernal Díaz del Castillo se lee que los soldados españoles eran a veces excesivamente entusiastas a la hora de convertir a los nativos, los curas que llevaban les detenían y recordaban que la conversión forzada no tiene validez, que ha de ser por vía del amor a Cristo y no por el temor y el odio cómo se salva el alma. Los anglos repiten siempre sus errores, perdieron Acre por ignorar los dogmas y creerse más santos y listos que nadie, del mismo modo parece que van a perder a los metropolitanos y asestar un duro golpe a Roma. Se congratulan creyendo que van a avanzar, pero irónicamente el catolicismo romano es la última línea de defensa del protestantismo ya que les obliga a ser sensatos.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Por alguna razón a USA no le da miedo el escenario. Algo hay que no sabemos.



Es muy confortable siempre tener guerras a miles de kilómetros y que te aplaudan a las 8 mientras destrozan tu economía europea


----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Yo, si fuera China, tendría muy claro lo que me conviene. No son los portaviones rusos los que se pasean todos los días por el estrecho de Taiwan.



Jajaja tampoco podría, no tiene, jajajaja, puto gilipollas.


----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Es muy confortable siempre tener guerras a miles de kilómetros y que te aplaudan a las 8 mientras destrozan tu economía europea



Ainssssss qué mala es la guerra...Rusia pacifista...Ucrania mala y beligerante....


----------



## Arraki (16 Mar 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Me pregunto cuanto cobra el bueno de Will de USA o si lo hace gratis (no creo).



Hoy en día no interesa el efectivo sino las promesas. Si en un futuro consigue un puesto en no se, una empresa Yankee a lo Toni Cantó recuerda está conversación.


----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)

¡putín ríndete! Te morderemos con los dientes
*Quién sabe dónde está ahora este pimiento, llamando al demonio Putin para que lo arranque con los dientes. 
Putin ha llegado.*


----------



## Bien boa (16 Mar 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> se ven mamuts...



Si , mamuts de bolsillo , muy tranquiizador...


----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)

A Sánchez le da igual, ahí está la derecha extremísima para salvarlo".


----------



## Teuro (16 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Rusia debe DESARMARSE, pedir perdón, entregar territorios del Rosotv del Don y la zona del Caucaso a Ucrania, y además un referendum de independencia en Siberia



Claro, y ya puestos el envío anual de 10.000 vírgenes para los comedoritos occidentales.


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> La IIIWW nunca ha estado más cerca



EEUU va a ir a por todas, intentara balcanizar Rusia y destruir la Union Europea, simultaneamente !!!.


----------



## Michael_Knight (16 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



¿Cuántos soldados van dentro? Porque sólo se ve salir a uno


----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)

Es que esto no es una guerra, es un crimen contra la población civil. Alguien debe pagar por todo este daño.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> EEUU va a ir a por todas, intentara balcanizar Rusia y destruir la Union Europea, simultaneamente !!!.



Venga coño, qué miedo nos entra de golpe por cuatro chucherías que les vamos a mandar.

La guerra está perdida, es solo que mueran unos pocos miles de rusos más!


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> POSEIDON TORPEDO TERREMOTO MAREMTO TSUNAMI JAPON



lo siguiente prueban una arma magnetica muy chula y aparecemos en 1890 con nuestra actual tecnologia, se acabo internet, vuelos baratos, turismo al caribe etc.., me gustaria ver como afrontariamos eso.


----------



## arriondas (16 Mar 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Me pregunto cuanto cobra el bueno de Will de USA o si lo hace gratis (no creo).



Es un caniche de la OTAN, como el Pérez Triana. Esos no curran gratis, son agentes. O comerciales, que se dedican a vender lo suyo.


----------



## ProfeInsti (16 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Está claro que los rusos no han conseguido lo que quieren. Pliegan velas antes de conquistar Kíev, que posiblemente no puedan conseguir sin provocar una masacre con millones de muertos.
> 
> HijoPutin, estás KO.



¿Qué no han conseguido lo que quieren?
Espera unos pocos días las condiciones del acuerdo de Paz.
Rusia jamás dijo que fuera a conquistar Kiev.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Ainssssss qué mala es la guerra...Rusia pacifista...Ucrania mala y beligerante....



Los otanistas sois guapos simpáticos y no habéis hecho nunca nada malo porque sois muy mejor, claro que sí bonico


----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja 

Estos follarrusos están peor que los iraníes cuando oyen hablar de los drones con cuchillas, lol, se nos han descompuesto.


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Es muy confortable siempre tener guerras a miles de kilómetros y que te aplaudan a las 8 mientras destrozan tu economía europea



Eso sí pero son vulnerables a priori a ICBMs tanto desde Rusia como desde los submarinos... Yo, les veo temerarios.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## delhierro (16 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> ¿Cuántos soldados van dentro? Porque sólo se ve salir a uno



En los carros Rusos 3 tripulantes, el cargador es automatico. Es un uso absurdo para un tanque en un combate urbano. Deben mantenerse lejos y dar soporte, no entrar solos.


----------



## ferrys (16 Mar 2022)

Joder, mira que es difícil no dar a nada con lo que había.


----------



## esNecesario (16 Mar 2022)

Dula dijo:


> O sea, un país vasallo de la gran Rusia que pueda hacer y deshacer en él a su antojo. Un país donde otro país limita la soberanía del primero, ni es país ni es nada. Quieren hacer de Ucrania el títere de Rusia . Que se vayan los putos rusos por donde amargan los pepinos




Ya te digo, será que no tienen espacio y recursos en su enorme país. Le va a costar más pasta a Rusia la guerra que haber regalado tierras a los ucranianos pro-rusos que no querían ser ucranianos. 
Y el que se quiera quedar que se quede, y el que esté incómodo y se sienta ruso tiene a Rusia al lado, siendo el país más grande del mundo. 

Pero no, tienen que crear un golpe separatista en Lugansk y Donetsk.

Y luego hay que llamar nazis a los ucranianos, por luchar contra los separatistas y por 4 descerebrados que asesinaron a 4 rusos en Odessa. Y hay que hacer una guerra de agresión por ello, matando a centenares de miles de ucranianos (a este paso).


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (16 Mar 2022)

Una pena que sea de pago


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Eso sí pero son vulnerables a priori a ICBMs tanto desde Rusia como desde los submarinos... Yo, les veo temerarios.



cierto.

No sé le habría consentido a Trump.


----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Eso sí pero son vulnerables a priori a ICBMs tanto desde Rusia como desde los submarinos... Yo, les veo temerarios.



Me da a mí que hay que mantener las formas, pero el recurso del loco del Kremlin amenazando con el Armaggedon, una vez empleado un par de veces, como que ya no acojona tanto...

Además, si son cuatro regalitos.


----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> ¿Qué no han conseguido lo que quieren?
> Espera unos pocos días las condiciones del acuerdo de Paz.
> Rusia jamás dijo que fuera a conquistar Kiev.



Claro y que es lo que ha hecho?asesinar a miles de inocentes......


----------



## piru (16 Mar 2022)

Ese video es de los primero días. El entorno está prácticamente intacto.


----------



## Rafl Eg (16 Mar 2022)

Egam dijo:


> ahi no hay mas de 100k-150k



Hay más de 200K, más varios kilos de oro y joyas. Suficiente para iniciar una nueva vida en otro país.


----------



## Teuro (16 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> No hay ningún acuerdo y no va haberlo, USA no va a permitirle a Zelensky ninguna capitulación, por eso mismo hoy ha decido dar un paso más entregando a Ucrania drones que pueden variar el curso de los acontecimientos, en cuanto se decía que había avances en la negociación, según los rusos y Putin no va aceptar ninguna paz que no signifique una victoria clara y rotunda.
> 
> Ahora nos falta saber la reacción de Rusia al paso dado por Putin, pero lo que tengo claro es que si no llegamos antes a la IIIWW, el jueves 24 si se aprueba en Bruselas en la reunión de la OTAN que viene Biden, es para aplicar la exclusión de los barcos a las aguas de Gibraltar, Suéz y Báltico, como adelantó el lunes el subsecretario del tesoro y entonces veremos quien la tiene más larga



Por un lado no se le puede dar una victoria rusa en Ucrania, porque esto le animaría a invadir más países como Moldavia pero probablemente las Repúblicas Bálticas, Finlandia, Rumanía o Hungría. No ha ocultado su deseo de que salgan de la OTAN, y por otro se parece complicado una derrota sin paliativos de Rusia. Difícil equilibrio de esto, lo dicho, Putin la cagó al invadir Ucrania y en esta clase de personajes no se conoce el verbo "rectificar".


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> En nukes van parejos...6.000 aprox
> Es destrucción mutua asegurada. Vamos, que pringamos todos.
> A mí no me apetece.



Ya no hay destrucción mutua asegurada eso ya no es posible la OTAN sus capacidades de interceptar son muy ampliamente superiores Rusia es Muscu / San petesburgo se vuelan esas 2 ciudades Rusia deja de existir


Y cuidado que tengo la sospecha que sus capacidades nucleares de Rusia pueden ser mucho menores de las que Putler alardea ya vimos sus capacidades militares convencionales..... Si en lo nuclear actúan con la misma efectividad.... es su aniquilación asegurada USA sobrevive es muy superior a nivel tecnológico 







*A Vladolf Putler no hay que demostrarle miedo si quiere guerra, hay que darle guerra el es el que elige hay que complacerlo en el escenario malo que te presenta*, el te quiere dar siempre la zanahoria del escenario bueno esa es su estrategia en la cual no se debe caer, si Putler si arrastra a los rusos a su aniquilación pues es su problema, en occidente no son imbéciles se le da a los militares rusos lo que quieran para que le peguen un tiro a Vladolf Putler.


A los dictadores de mierda con complejos de matón hay que tratarlos como se merecen ponerlos en su sitio, no les puedes demostrar miedo el también es humano el también tiene miedo y su gente esta aterrorizada oprimida por el dictador de mierda, un dictador de mierda tiene debilidades internas que hay que explotar

-----------

Pero para que no se asusten = En Ucrania no se plantea ni remotamente una guerra nuclear es una guerra local convencional y occidente tiene todos los medios tecnológicos y financieros para mantener al ejercito Ucraniano operativo constantemente siendo actualizado para USA mantener al ejercito Ucra Rambo es mas barato que Afganistán. Putler en una guerra de desgaste tiene todas las de perder. 




Teuro dijo:


> Guerra Fría 2.0: Democracias contra dictaduras. Las cleptocracias y teocracias se quedan mirando a ver que sacan.



Con la economía de mierda bananera proxeneta mafiosa corrupta y ahora venezolanizada de Putler no es posible guerra fría alguna, para hacer una guerra fría necesitas poder político, económico y militar Rusia se dirige a ser Somalia con armas nucleares

Maduro le levantan las sanciones y tendrá en un año casi el mismo poder económico que Rusia 

Putler debe parar este espectáculo patético pedorro que esta dando, mientras mas tiempo pasa mas se estancan mas se empantana y le es mas difícil salirse.

Rusia se debe reformar ese sistema dictatorial de mierda apoyado solo por doriteros retrasados mentales y langostos no funciona sistema de mafias matones homicidios asesinatos envenenamientos


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> cierto.
> 
> No sé le habría consentido a Trump.



Jajajaja el Trump, menuda hubiera liado.

Ese hubiera trasladado su residencia temporal al Donbass, jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja

Todavía me acuerdo como una noche que se quedó sin viagra se cabreo y decidió matar al número 2 de Irán jajaja y era el pacifista jajaja ese sí que casi lía la Tercera...


Sois muy tontos.


----------



## ferrys (16 Mar 2022)

Y con esos calibres pretenden hacer daño a un blindado. Eso se vende por aquí.


----------



## WN62 (16 Mar 2022)

Ahora sí que entrará China:








++ Biden afirma que Putin es "un criminal de guerra" ++ | DW | 16.03.2022


Preguntado a la salida de un acto sobre violencia machista, el estadounidense dijo que pensaba así de su homólogo ruso por sus tácticas militares "bárbaras" en Ucrania. El Kremlin dijo que era inaceptable e imperdonable.




www.dw.com


----------



## torque_200bc (16 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ahora mismo en periódicos ukras estoy leyendo.
> 
> "Bomba superpoderosas sobre teatro, donde se escondían miles de ciudadanos ."
> 
> Korrespondent.net



Miles? en un teatro?. Habran muerto de asfixia.


----------



## Tierra Azul (16 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> lo siguiente prueban una arma magnetica muy chula y aparecemos en 1890 con nuestra actual tecnologia, se acabo internet, vuelos baratos, turismo al caribe etc.., me gustaria ver como afrontariamos eso.



no se a quien beneficiaria eso...esa tecnologia existe?


----------



## ProfeInsti (16 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Claro y que es lo que ha hecho?asesinar a miles de inocentes......



No exageremos. En todas las guerras hay muertos inocentes.
Según la ONU, 691 civiles muertos en el conflicto.


----------



## Azrael_II (16 Mar 2022)

Ojo a la teoría conspi :

Alvise y otros personajes de la derecha patria antisistema y antiCovid están siendo presionados para hacer gestos de reconducción otanista. De esta forma se les volverá a admitir en Twitter y tendrán ingresos.

Alvise se ha ido a Polonia a ayudar a las refugiadas siguiendo el discurso OTAN. Los apestados antivacunas como "Fernando Mirones" en cambio dicen esto 

 

Vamos hacia un conflicto de grandes dimensiones y el NWo está cooperando con supuestos antiguos enemigos


----------



## raptors (16 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No es el terreno, es el precio a pagar. Que Rusia invade a Ucrania ni cotiza, lo que occidente busca es que el precio sea lo más alto posible y creo que desde la primera semana es inasumible para Rusia. De ahí mi opinión personal de que Putin la cago. A no ser que todo sea parte de un "plan maestro".



Ja ja ja a mi no me vas a engañar simulando dialogar.... te lo repito:
*Ladren perros..!! se sigue recuperando territorio...!!!*


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Venga coño, qué miedo nos entra de golpe por cuatro chucherías que les vamos a mandar.
> 
> La guerra está perdida, es solo que mueran unos pocos miles de rusos más!



La guerra ruso-ucraniana esta clarinete el vencedor... *Rusia 1- Ucrania 0*

PD- El problemilla colateral es que tus amiguitos norteamericanos, nos metan a continuacion en la III Guerra Mundial.


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Que libertades? Las de no poder trabajar ni entrar en un bar si no te sometes a un tratamiento experimental que mata y deja con secuelas a muchas personas, demostrado por el VAERS? Las de morirte de hambre por no tener trabajo o tenerlo en precario? Las de ver cómo las redes de enchufes dan los empleos a los hijos de la gente bien, y a la clase obrera que la jodan? La de las drogas que han destruido nuestra sociedad? La de que la sociedad de mercado nos haya convertido en productos ? La de que el relativismo se haya convertido en norma, y así los taimado y vivos se aprovechen de los inocentes?



cortartelo no, pero entre la factura del gas y la electricidad, dolera como unas banderillas, la timocracia estatal dice que saldras mas fuerte, es por tu bien


----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)

Rusia ya reconoció la soberanía de Ucrania cuando entregó las armas nucleares en el tratado de Budapest y mirad para que les ha servido.

Cualquiera se fía de los rusos que hace un mes decían que tampoco iban a invadir Ucrania.


----------



## kelden (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Eso sí pero son vulnerables a priori a ICBMs tanto desde Rusia como desde los submarinos... Yo, les veo temerarios.



No es temerario. Ellos saben que no van a meter las narices y saben que mientras no metan las narices los rusos van a seguir a lo suyo. Lo único que hacen es joder la manta hasta el último ucraniano. Todo eso que meten acabará en algún almacén, a ese almacén le caerán otros 35 calibrazos como a la base esa y ya está.

Pero mientras tanto la propaganda funciona, los ukros se animan para tirar un poco más y puede que los rusos se acaben cabreando, saquen el mazo de verdad, metan 300.000 tios en el pais, saquen a volar los TU-95, los TU-22 y los cisnes blancos y en 15 días Ucrania sea tierra quemada. Entonces los ukros se cagarán de verdad, todo el mundo los olvidará, los yankis buscarán otro sitio donde revolver y los uropeos cacarearán como pollo sin cabeza.


----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> No exageremos. En todas las guerras hay muertos inocentes.
> Según la ONU, 691 civiles muertos en el conflicto.



Es que no te enteras joio,que esto no es una guerra es toda una invasion asesina.


----------



## PutoNWO (16 Mar 2022)

Mariupol otra ciudad donde se han cometido asesinatos de civiles y genocidio.

Gracias Políticos y gracias Biden por mandarles más armas para matar inocentes


----------



## la mano negra (16 Mar 2022)

Dula dijo:


> O sea, un país vasallo de la gran Rusia que pueda hacer y deshacer en él a su antojo. Un país donde otro país limita la soberanía del primero, ni es país ni es nada. Quieren hacer de Ucrania el títere de Rusia . Que se vayan los putos rusos por donde amargan los pepinos



Es lo que hay , jovencita. No haber estado tirando cañonazos a la población civil rusa del Dombás durante ocho años seguidos . Eso de masacrar civiles indefensos de forma tan reiterada y ruin no es signo de fortaleza física sino de miseria moral. Bombardear ciudades de forma tan injustificada es jugar demasiado sucio.


----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No es temerario. Ellos saben que no van a meter las narices y saben que mientras no metan las narices los rusos van a seguir a lo suyo. Lo único que hacen es joder la manta hasta el último ucraniano. Todo eso que meten acabará en algún almacén y a ese almacén le caerán otros 35 calibrazos como a la base esa y ya está.
> 
> Pero mientras tanto la propaganda funciona, los ukros se animan para tirar un poco más y puede que los rusos se acaben cabreando, saquen el mazo de verdad, metan 300.000 tios en el pais, saquen a volar los TU-95, los TU-22 y los cisnes blancos y en 15 días Ucrania sea tierra quemada. Entonces los ukros se cagarán de verdad.



Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja

Claro que sí, Charoski, claro que sí.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jajajaja el Trump, menuda hubiera liado.
> 
> Ese hubiera trasladado su residencia temporal al Donbass, jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja
> 
> ...



Eres el retrasado como polla negra progre de las 8?


----------



## ferrys (16 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Ojo a la teoría conspi :
> 
> Alvise y otros personajes de la derecha patria antisistema y antiCovid están siendo presionados para hacer gestos de reconducción otanista. De esta forma se les volverá a admitir en Twitter y tendrán ingresos.
> 
> ...



¿Y este hijo de la gran puta? Que les meta en su casa si quiere.


----------



## LIRDISM (16 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Y con esos calibres pretenden hacer daño a un blindado. Eso se vende por aquí.



Es un lanza-granadas portátil, ni siquiera es un lanza-cohetes portátil, eso no vale para blindados.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja
> 
> Claro que sí, Charoski, claro que sí.



Jajajajaja, allí ignore que te vas jajajajaja


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> En nukes van parejos...6.000 aprox
> Es destrucción mutua asegurada. Vamos, que pringamos todos.
> A mí no me apetece.



si te sirve de consuelo, si pasa, no ibas a tener chortinas ukras de ninguna manera


----------



## Egam (16 Mar 2022)

menos mal que no ha dicho " es una mujer muy sexy"


Rafl Eg dijo:


> Hay más de 200K, más varios kilos de oro y joyas. Suficiente para iniciar una nueva vida en otro país.



No. se ven paquetes de 50€ y 100$ (y de 5€). lo del oro y las joyas te lo inventas tu, no se ve en la foto.
Tu no has visto 100k en billetes de 50€ verdad?


----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

WN62 dijo:


> Ahora sí que entrará China:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gñe gñe como me jode lo de los drones sobremanera, invoco a China, Gñe gñe


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## explorador (16 Mar 2022)

se viene, se viene, ……ya no hay marcha atrás


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Gñe gñe como me jode lo de los drones sobremanera, invoco a China, Gñe gñe



LOL


----------



## NPI (16 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Tik Tok es chino, si los chinos hacen un "Twitter" o un "Facebook", como con Trump, esos tiktokers terminan fregando el suelo de un MacDonalds, y maldiciendo a Biden.



*TikTok* es la *versión internacional* y creo que no tiene nada que ver con la versión de *China *que es *Douyin*.


----------



## golden graham (16 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jajajaja el Trump, menuda hubiera liado.
> 
> Ese hubiera trasladado su residencia temporal al Donbass, jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja
> 
> ...



Mira que hay tontos en el foro pero tu eres top3


----------



## la mano negra (16 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Es que no te enteras joio,que esto no es una guerra es toda una invasion asesina.



Tómese una tila , Rejón . Le va a hacer falta . Kadirov acaba de anunciar que Mariupol por fin ha sido liberada . Está por determinar el tenebroso asunto del Teatro de la ciudad , en donde parece ser que los nazis han volado el edificio con cientos de rehenes dentro en venganza por la toma de la ciudad por las fuerzas rusas.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Dentro de poco nos enteraremos de las nuevas burradas de los ucronazis


----------



## tomasjos (16 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> cortartelo no, pero entre la factura del gas y la electricidad, dolera como unas banderillas, la timocracia estatal dice que saldras mas fuerte, es por tu bien



No es la estatal, Visaman, es la privada de las corporaciones que se quedaron con los activos públicos a precio de risa - hablo de Endesa-


----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> se viene



Vamos a morir todos!

Pero Putin no empezó, que conste, señores de Andrómeda!


Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja 

Putos cagaos.

Joder, sí que os da miedo el armamento decadente capitalista.

Y un viejo adormilado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Lo son. Son ultranacionalistas, expansionistas y aborrecen el sistema de libertades que ha implantado Occidente. Dicho por ellos mismos. Se quieren limpiar el culo con la legislación protectora de los derechos humanos. Me da igual que cuenten con apoyo chino o con apoyo usano. Las señales están ahí.
> 
> Si es una trama organizada por usanos y rusos o rusos y chinos para destruir Europa me la suda. Hay ciertos valores que son irrenunciables. Y bastante hemos permitido negociando con republicas que pisotean y denigran al ser humano. Sí, me refiero a los árabes, indios y chinos..



No digas tonterías .
a ti te distraen con pan y circo pero realmente eres el más esclavo entre los esclavos.

El estereotipo español o europeo, es un esclavo que sólo vive para el trabajo, sin tiempo para nada y lleno de deudas. ni siquiera con la capacidad de poder mantener una familia numerosa como hacen en cualquier parte los 7 mil millones de habitantes de la parte del mundo normal.

Impiden que tengas acceso a la verdadera sabiduría, engañándote , haciéndote creer que el conocimiento es saber datos irrelevantes que como mucho te permite ser un poco más eficiente en tus tareas como esclavo pero no en el conocimiento de lo que significa estar vivo y como vivir este pequeño pedazo de tiempo que llamamos vida.


----------



## kelden (16 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja
> 
> Claro que sí, Charoski, claro que sí.




Pues claro que si. Dónde están las "brigadas internacionales" y el almacén de acopio que había en la base? En "a tomar por culo", no? Pues lo que venga ahora, lo mismo.


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Vuestras "escaladas" solo están en twitter.



Todo el dinero y las armas que esta enviando Biden, creo que se puede considerar una peligrosa escalada y toda esa ayuda no se teletransportara desde territorio usano, se usara a Polonia y su frontera como un peon sacrificable...


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

ya casi llegamos alas 1000 paginas y nadie confiesa haberse leido taras bulba novela que ilustra muy bien el conflicto


----------



## kelden (16 Mar 2022)

Una pregunta: lo que manda USA es gratis o hay factura?


----------



## McNulty (16 Mar 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> Cierto, pero no confundáis nacionalistas patrios con 4 nazis colgaos.
> 
> Y es cierto que tienen más que aquí, porque aquí llevan décadas reprimiéndoles con multas y cárcel. Es lógico que tengan más.
> 
> ...



No son 4 nancys colgados ni de blas.
Cuando el jefe de la policia de tu capital, es un nazi declarado que tiene 5 esvásticas gigantes tatuadas en el pecho, y tiene ese rango de responsabilidad en el estado, es que la cosa está bastante podrida. Imagínate lo que hay debajo de ese tío, skinheads, parguelillas hitlerianos con el cerebro totalmente lavado al mando de unidades militares, y con cargos políticos de todo tipo. Cuando Putin dice lo de ''desnazificar'' lo dice por algo, tendrá informes de sobra de su inteligencia mostrando eso , y estará flipando en lo que se ha convertido ucrania. Además un país como Ucrania, que hace solo 60 años fue destruido por los nazis, y a los eslavos hitler les trataba peor que a los gitanos.

Muchos olvidáis (o simplemente ignoráis) que Ucrania lleva un proceso de nacionalización étnica muy tocho (15 años mínimo), muy parecido al vasco o al catalán, el tema de eliminar progresivamente la lengua rusa de las instituciones, aislar a los de etnia rusa cada vez más, arrinconarles socialmente etc... Hay varias generaciones de ucranianos que llevan siendo adoctrinados con que Rusia es la culpable de su pobreza, de la corrupción, y que mirando hacia el oeste se salvarán, porque ya serán europeos de raza superior, ricos como alemanes e inteligentes como franceses. Lo que hace zelensky tiene su lógica, realmente ve en occidente la salvación de su pueblo frente al peligro ruso, porque es lo que ha mamado desde pequeñito.

Por eso tienes a millones ahora que están dispuestos a morir por una marioneta como zelensky, no por su país ni polladas patrioteras, sino porque ignoran completamente lo que significa rusia para ukrania. Les han contado una historia sobre su país que es falsa. Los ucranianos son primos hermanos de los rusos, es como si los españoles nos empezásemos a matar con los argentinos o con los mejicanos.


----------



## Dylan Leary (16 Mar 2022)

En el aeropuerto cerca de Kherson, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania borraron y quemaron el equipo de los nazis.


----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Tómese una tila , Rejón . Le va a hacer falta . Kadirov acaba de anunciar que Mariupol por fin ha sido liberada . Está por determinar el tenebroso asunto del Teatro de la ciudad , en donde parece ser que los nazis han volado el edificio con cientos de rehenes dentro en venganza por la toma de la ciudad por las fuerzas rusas.



Eso quien te lo ha contado????el HIJOPUTIN


----------



## Kluster (16 Mar 2022)

Dula dijo:


> O sea, un país vasallo de la gran Rusia que pueda hacer y deshacer en él a su antojo. Un país donde otro país limita la soberanía del primero, ni es país ni es nada. Quieren hacer de Ucrania el títere de Rusia . Que se vayan los putos rusos por donde amargan los pepinos



Otro que se cree que este tío es presidente de algo:


----------



## kelden (16 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Todo el dinero y las armas que esta enviando Biden, creo que se puede considerar una peligrosa escalada y toda esa ayuda no se teletransportara desde territorio usano, se usara a Polonia y su frontera como un peon sacrificable...



No es escalada. Eso ya lo mandaban antes, no es nada nuevo.

Una "escalada" en un conflicto es un hecho determinante que cambie las circunstancias del entorno en un momento dado. Los envíos de armas yankis son habituales durante los últimos años.

Escalada: declaración de Biden dando un ultimatum: "putos rusos, teneis hasta el día 20 para iros a tomar por culo. Si no, ateneros a las consecuencias".

Escalada: unos misiles que no se sabe de donde han salido caen sobre las fuerzas que asedian Mariupol.

Lo otro es pio-pio. Lo otro son símbolos que no sirven para nada puesto que no alteran significativamente la realidad existente.


----------



## Hermericus (16 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> se viene, se viene, ……ya no hay marcha atrás



Todos los presidentes USA han sido criminales de guerra. Empezaron exterminado un continente y luego siguieron por el resto del mundo liquidando gente en un montón de paises


----------



## Dylan Leary (16 Mar 2022)

Destrucción del tanque de los ocupantes en Mariupol


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Claro, y ya puestos el envío anual de 10.000 vírgenes para los comedoritos occidentales.



yo quiero 5 pa mi


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> En el aeropuerto cerca de Kherson, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania borraron y quemaron el equipo de los nazis.



Se dispararon a si mismos?


----------



## El Tuerto (16 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> La IIIWW nunca ha estado más cerca
> 
> El corresponsal de defensa de POLITICO también lo confirma:
> 
> ...



Lo que deben haber metido en forma de armamento y de "asesores" los últimos meses... Los bastardos que van de pacifistas ahora y que siguen metiendo "caramelos de la paz" a lo bestia.

De otra forma, el ejército ucraniano hubiese salido en desbandada ya hace días, como aquella guardia real de Saddam en Irak. 

La provocación es total y a cara descubierta. Los rusos seguramente estén reservando lo mejor que tienen por si la situación se sale de madre.

Mariupol (Dresde para los amigos): Se estiman entre 25.000 y 40.000 civiles muertos y más de 4.000 toneladas de bombas. Ciudad arrasada con la guerra ya ganada. 



Jarkov (Hamburgo), 50.000 civiles ucranianos muertos:



Kiev (Tokio), 100.000 civiles ucranianos muertos con la guerra ya acabada:



Y como guinda, los rusos, siguiendo las órdenes de su enajenado líder, tienen el honor de ser los primeros en utilizar armamento nuclear contra la población civil, también con la guerra ya acabada, simplemente por disfrute psicótico
120.000 civiles muertos:




Menos mal que estamos en la OTAN y nada nos falta. Sin duda somos los buenos de la película.
BIBA HOLLYWOOD Y LAS REDES SOCIALES!!!


----------



## Decipher (16 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> En el aeropuerto cerca de Kherson, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania borraron y quemaron el equipo de los nazis.



El batallón Azov está en Mariupol.


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> EEUU va a ir a por todas, intentara balcanizar Rusia y destruir la Union Europea, simultaneamente !!!.



y joder a china de paso un 3 en uno con un presidente demenciado, esta vez la han cagado


----------



## ZARGON (16 Mar 2022)

WN62 dijo:


> Ahora sí que entrará China:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sé los ceden. Se los venden y bien caros


----------



## Teuro (16 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Coño, a tres turnos tenían que estar, que estas cosa no pasan todos los días.



La fabricación de misiles tierra-aire, armas antitanque, drones y aviones debe estar a pleno rendimiento. Y no me quiero imaginas los submarinos que están en boxes con prioridad absoluta para que estén operativos.


----------



## NPI (16 Mar 2022)

Charles Lister el amigo de los rebanacuellos y demócratas de EE. UU., RU, UE, Japón, Corea del Sur y Oceanía.


----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)

*PUTIN LLAMA A LA CASTA SUPERIOR DE RUSIA QUE VIVE EN EL EXTRANJERO “ESCORA”*


----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Mira que hay tontos en el foro pero tu eres top3



Gilipollas con foto de Apocalypse Now y nick en inglés...

Ponte Dimitri Popov, hombre, que no eres serio.

Y tira el iPhone!


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

El ejército ruso eliminó a 21 miembros de la Guardia Nacional en Rivne

Hoy se conocieron los resultados del ataque del ejército ruso al edificio administrativo de Rovno infligido el 14 de marzo.

Los medios de Kiev informaron que 21 militares de la Guardia Nacional murieron.

9 más están en el hospital.


----------



## bigmaller (16 Mar 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> A todos los *SUBNORMALES *que he leído y habéis dicho la palabra nazi refiriéndose a los ucranianos..., que os habéis tragado la progaganda de lefa rusa hasta el fondo de la garganta...* os dedico esto*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solo a un corto con sobredosis de massmierda se le ocurre pensar que a todos los ucranianos se les llama nazis.


----------



## Mabuse (16 Mar 2022)

Uno de los responsables del bombardeo de Sarajevo, el instigador del golpe del Maidán, el senador yanqui más beligerante de los últimos cuarenta años. Podemos decir que en efecto es un experto en crímenes de guerra.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (16 Mar 2022)

Pero "occidente", ¿qué desmiente exactamente?, ¿qué los biolaboratorios existan?, ¿qué el gobierno de EEUU haya puesto pasta y personal?, ¿qué en dichos laboratorios se desarrollen patógenos con potencial para guerra biológica?. No me ha quedado muy claro.

¿Qué sabemos sobre los programas de guerra biológica actuales de países como Rusia o China?


----------



## Nictuku (16 Mar 2022)

Dula dijo:


> O sea, un país vasallo de la gran Rusia que pueda hacer y deshacer en él a su antojo. Un país donde otro país limita la soberanía del primero, ni es país ni es nada. Quieren hacer de Ucrania el títere de Rusia . Que se vayan los putos rusos por donde amargan los pepinos



¿Pero acaso crees que algún país vecino a una superpotencia es realmente libre? Pregúntale a Cuba lo bien que le salió intentar meter misiles en la isla. Que aquello se solucionó mercadeando territorios, "vale, no masacres cubanos, yo quito los misiles de Cuba y a cambio tú los quitas de Turquía". Y manda cojones que tuvieran mayor altura moral los soviéticos con Cuba que los yankis con Ucrania, a la que han dejado vendida.

Ahora bien, imbéciles los ukros que se pensaban que estaban respaldados. Buen guantazo de realidad se han llevado: no sois UE ni OTAN y nunca interesasteis a nadie más que para tocarle las narices a Rusia.


----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La fabricación de misiles tierra-aire, armas antitanque, drones y aviones debe estar a pleno rendimiento. Y no me quiero imaginas los submarinos que están en boxes con prioridad absoluta para que estén operativos.



Bueno, se está tirando primero de lo que hay hecho, no es tan fácil.


----------



## Republicano (16 Mar 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Tómese una tila , Rejón . Le va a hacer falta . Kadirov acaba de anunciar que Mariupol por fin ha sido liberada . Está por determinar el tenebroso asunto del Teatro de la ciudad , en donde parece ser que los nazis han volado el edificio con cientos de rehenes dentro en venganza por la toma de la ciudad por las fuerzas rusas.



Si eso es cierto, mañana dirá David cantero que Putin mando bombardear un refugio de civiles causando una nueva masacre en el pueblo ucraniano.


----------



## Rafl Eg (16 Mar 2022)

Egam dijo:


> menos mal que no ha dicho " es una mujer muy sexy"
> 
> No. se ven paquetes de 50€ y 100$ (y de 5€). lo del oro y las joyas te lo inventas tu, no se ve en la foto.
> Tu no has visto 100k en billetes de 50€ verdad?



En otra reporte se comentaba que había unos 13Kg en lingotes de oro, mas otras joyas. Y aproximadamente (no recuerdo la cifra exacta), cerca de 150K solo en dólares, y algo más de 50k en euros. Por eso te decía que la suma de ambos es más de 200K.

En lo personal, lo máximo que he tenido en mis manos en billetes de 50€ son 10K, pero vamos que eso no tiene nada que ver, yo no calculaba lo que hay ahí "a ojo", sino por una nota que ya se había dado con anterioridad sobre esa noticia


----------



## explorador (16 Mar 2022)

Que las fuerzas especiales ucranianas hayan podido rescatar al alcalde secuestrado dice mucho del control que tienen los rusos en ciertas areas y su falta de profesionalidad, son vulgares pandilleros asesinos


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> y joder a china de paso un 3 en uno con un presidente demenciado, esta vez la han cagado



La carambola le saldra mal seguro, vamos segurisimo...


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

ucronazis at work


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> no se a quien beneficiaria eso...esa tecnologia existe?



nunca se sabe.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Todo el dinero y las armas que esta enviando Biden, creo que se puede considerar una peligrosa escalada y toda esa ayuda no se teletransportara desde territorio usano, se usara a Polonia y su frontera como un peon sacrificable...



Las armas que envía EEUU y Europa no son vacunas.

Su función es la de destripar , herir y asesinar a chavales rusos que su gobierno ha enviado una guerra que les parece incomprensible.

Por supuesto que buscan una escalada.
Ahora Putin " atacará a los enemigos que asesinan a los suyos porque tiene el derecho de defenderse " .

Por enemigos me refiero a la carne de cañón que siempre es la población inocente .
no caerá ninguna bomba dónde se reúnen Biden y sus jefes (los vendedores de armas y de vacunas )


----------



## Gotthard (16 Mar 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> Cierto, pero no confundáis nacionalistas patrios con 4 nazis colgaos.
> 
> Y es cierto que tienen más que aquí, porque aquí llevan décadas reprimiéndoles con multas y cárcel. Es lógico que tengan más.
> 
> ...



Un numero muy importante de ucranianos son nazis de toda la vida, no veo que haya gran oposicion a ponerle monumentos a Stepan Bandera y otros criminales de guerra tanto en la 2GM como en la guerra de independencia del 21 ( Poles, Petliura y Shukhevych ), o los intentos de Yanukovich de premiar a los veteranos, ni los multiples homenajes que se hacen a la aun existente OUN y demas grupos ultranacionalistas que competian ante sus amos alemanes por ser mas eficaces matarifes de judios y eslavos en la mayor matanza de civiles que ha visto europa.








Una matanza tan cruel y horrible que soldados alemanes de las SS sufrieron trauma psicologico (y fue la causa para hacer una solucion final en campos en vez de la politica de fosas comunes de los ucranianos), no obstante, los ucranianos mucho mas endurecidos en el odio hacia los eslavos pudieron cumplir con el trabajo con gran eficiencia, como se demostro antes de ayer bombardeando con bombas de racimo una calle comercial en Donetsk tras previamente lanzar una campaña por SMS anunciando regalos por parte de una institucion financiera con sucursal en la zona y delante de la cual cayo el explosivo.

El odio de los ucranianos polacos hacia los rusos no viene de este siglo, es un odio cerval, que pasa de padres a hijos y mucho mas profundo que el que sienten por judios o gitanos.

La situación en Ucrania de todo su arco politico con sus matarifes nacionalistas es similar a que gente del PSOE no solo se relacione con Bildu, sino que acuda a los actos de apologia del terrorismo y los financie con dinero publico.


----------



## Teuro (16 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> La Fed sube un 0,25% los tipos de interés y promete seguir con las alzas
> 
> 
> @Erio-Eleuterio



Lo que no deja de ser otra arma. Recapitalización de EEUU a costa de descapitalizar el resto del Mundo. A Europa no le queda otra que subir también los tipos ¿para la reunión de abril?.


----------



## Decipher (16 Mar 2022)

Radagasta dijo:


> Will Pulido, Truffault, The Political Room y Jesus Manuel Perez Triana, estan en la órbita de pensamiento de la Revista Ejercitos.
> 
> El Coronel Baños ya expresó su opinión sobre esta gente sin nombrarlos y a ciertas revistas también.....y lo que son esa gente.



Triana si no es judio es judio honorario teniendo en cuenta lo fuerte que mama de Israel.


----------



## esNecesario (16 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Solo a un corto con sobredosis de massmierda se le ocurre pensar que a todos los ucranianos se les llama nazis.



No, los cortos de mente son los que no hacen más que llamar nazis a los ucranianos. Echa un vistazo en este mismo hilo, yo he contado más de 20 foreros en las últimas páginas.

No tergiverses, payaso de feria.


----------



## delhierro (16 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Que las fuerzas especiales ucranianas hayan podido rescatar al alcalde secuestrado dice mucho del control que tienen los rusos en ciertas areas y su falta de profesionalidad, son vulgares pandilleros asesinos



La realidad es que le soltaron, son así de primos. La noticia salio ayer. Eso si , en lugar de reconocerlo lo convierten en victoria virtual.

Aquí la noticia , de un medio controlado por Putin.....









Las fuerzas rusas liberan al alcalde de la ciudad ucraniana de Melitopol


Uno de los alcaldes secuestrados por las fuerzas rusas en Ucrania ha sido liberado este martes, según informa Ucrania. En redes sociales, el servicio de comunicaciones ucranianos ha colgado un vídeo del presidente Zelenski hablando por teléfono con Ivan Fedorov.




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Que las fuerzas especiales ucranianas hayan podido rescatar al alcalde secuestrado dice mucho del control que tienen los rusos en ciertas areas y su falta de profesionalidad, son vulgares pandilleros asesinos



Es que les gusta el pin pon y se van pasando el alcalde de un lado para el otro, no te parece simpático pringao?


----------



## bigmaller (16 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Exacto, pero el problema es que este es precisamente lo que EEUU queire para evitar su debacle frente a China. El problema es que ahora mismo no sabría decir quién tiene más probabilidades de ganar, pero si que en 20 años las de China aumentaban considerablemente. Se da por descontado la eliminación total de Rusia, carece de masa crítica poblacional y desarrollo industrial para ser algo en el mundo actual, por lo que pasa a ser el patio trasero de China a corto plazo y ser fagocitada por esta a medio plazo. El resto del mundo "no alineado" será bien para sacar tajada o bien para ser campo de batalla de intereses. Se da por descontado que Iberoamérica será parte del bloque occidental o habrá fuerte tendencia a ello, en el sudeste asiático el enfrentameinto por el dominio va a ser muy fuerte. Creo que en África todavía hay ma´s control europeo del que se le presupone y los árabes irán a su bola con su propia guerra religiosa y el convencimiento de que al final ganarán ellos.



Rusia esta mejor situada que europa. Disuasión creible y materias primas.


----------



## Teuro (16 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> En Rusia ahora no ,quizás en unos años se normalice pero lo que si esta claro es que los chinos no van a dejar de comerciar con occidente, solo hay que ver su postura nadando entre dos aguas



Sabemos perfectamente los siguientes capítulos de la película: Empobrecimiento brutal de Rusia y diáspora rusa por el resto del Mundo. Con las sanciones y el aislameinto Rusia va a perder 10 millones de habitantes en el próximo lustro.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (16 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Dentro de poco nos enteraremos de las nuevas burradas de los ucronazis



Si escapan a occidente le pueden (los OTANicos y ,, UEvones,) ,''tapar" la boca..

Tuyasabe.


----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)

Plan de Neutralidad?!¿teniendo una pistola en la nuca pocas opciones de negociación tienen los Ucranianos, lamentablemente


----------



## lefebre (16 Mar 2022)

El Tuerto dijo:


> Lo que deben haber metido en forma de armamento y de "asesores" los últimos meses... Los bastardos que van de pacifistas ahora y que siguen metiendo "caramelos de la paz" a lo bestia.
> 
> De otra forma, el ejército ucraniano hubiese salido en desbandada ya hace días, como aquella guardia real de Saddam en Irak.
> 
> ...



¿y que prefieres, estar en el bando de Dresde, Tokio o Hiroshima? Contento deberías estar, si es que no cabe un tonto más.


----------



## @Durruty (16 Mar 2022)

*PARTE DE GUERRA:*


El experto militar Boris Rozhin con un resumen de los resultados de la operación de desnazificación y desmilitarización de Ucrania para el 16 de marzo de 2022
especialmente para Burbuja

una.
Mariúpol. Las batallas obstinadas continúan en la ciudad, pero los signos de un inminente colapso de la defensa aparecen cada vez con más frecuencia. La lucha ya se ha acercado a "Azovstal", desde el oeste las tropas han avanzado profundamente en las manzanas de la ciudad. Existe el deseo de cortar la caldera en 2 partes, lo que facilitará su posterior liquidación. El enemigo entiende esto y busca frenar nuestro avance e infligir tantas pérdidas como sea posible. En el camino, se están aireando más y más histéricos llamados a la salvación. El desbloqueo de Mariupol ya no es posible.

2.
Ugledar. El enemigo sigue tratando de aferrarse al sur de la carretera Maryinka-Kurakhovo y opone una tenaz resistencia. El progreso en esta dirección se ha ralentizado.

3.
Maryinka-Avdeevka. El ejército de la RPD pudo, después de una seria preparación de artillería, avanzar 2 km en el área del pueblo. Aparentemente, un asalto directo a Maryinka comenzará en un futuro cercano. Batallas posicionales cerca de Avdiivka.

4.
Gorlovka. No hubo avance en el área de Verkhnetoretsky, el enemigo está tratando de evitar un mayor avance hacia la carretera de circunvalación y hacia Dzerzhinsk.

cinco.
Severodonetsk-Lysichansk. Las peleas están ocurriendo en Severdonetsk y Rubizhny. El enemigo es presionado lentamente, pero se defiende de manera bastante organizada. Todavía no hay ataques directos contra Lisichansk. Continúan los combates en la zona de Popasna.

6.
Járkov. Sin cambios importantes. Llegadas a la ciudad, luchando al norte y al este de Kharkov.

7.
Izyum-Balakleya. Luchando en la orilla sur del Donets y las regiones del sur de Izyum. La ciudad quedó gravemente dañada. El enemigo, habiendo volado parte de los puentes, se prepara para retirarse a la aglomeración Slavic-Kramatorsk, donde planea una resistencia más o menos a largo plazo. Hay una acumulación de fuerzas en la región de Pavlograd para un posible contraataque, como un intento fallido de atacar a las Fuerzas Armadas RF cerca de Balakleya.

8.
Zaporozhye. El frente está en Kamensky. Gulyaipole aún resiste, y aún no ha sido posible atravesar la barrera de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania aquí. La lucha continúa al este de Gulyaipole.

nueve.
Kiev. La contraofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sobre Gostamel y Bucha resultó ser virtual. Ya esta tarde, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se vieron obligadas a admitir que Gostomel está retenido por las Fuerzas Armadas de RF. Debido a los continuos combates y bombardeos, Gostomel, Bucha e Irpin continúan colapsando.

10
Nikolaev. Luchando al norte de la ciudad. Un intento de ataque en dirección a la central hidroeléctrica Kakhovskaya fue rechazado. En Nikolaev, el enemigo tiene pérdidas graves, principalmente debido a los ataques de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas y MLRS. Como resultado de un bombardeo reciente de un campo de aviación en la región de Kherson, 3 helicópteros rusos y varios camiones fueron destruidos o dañados.


----------



## Decipher (16 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Hoy en día no interesa el efectivo sino las promesas. Si en un futuro consigue un puesto en no se, una empresa Yankee a lo Toni Cantó recuerda está conversación.



Por supuesto, funcionan así. Te pago un cursito, te traigo a unas charlas, te coloco de asesor. No hace falta ya ni sobornar a la gente. Si te portas bien eres parte del sistema, pagado en gran medida con dinero público.


----------



## bigmaller (16 Mar 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> No, los cortos de mente son los que no hacen más que llamar nazis a los ucranianos. Echa un vistazo en este mismo hilo, yo he contado más de 20 foreros en las últimas páginas.
> 
> No tergiverses, payaso de feria.



Manda un ejemplo anda.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (16 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> EEUU va a ir a por todas, intentara balcanizar Rusia y destruir la Union Europea, simultaneamente !!!.



Tampoco es que ahora este muy bien.

Que coño es eso de un estado follacabra dentro de Rusia un estado dentro del estado menuda estupidez soy estado secular pero a la vez tengo un micro estado de mahomenanos que se la pasan metiendo botellas en el ano de la gente......


----------



## Archimanguina (16 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Con vuestro permiso, aunque no se si encaja muy bien en este hilo, cuelgo portada de "The Economist", para ir mentalizándose de que va todo esto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los arboles son helices de adn no antenas.
Hay una serpiente en un arbol, adan y eva de bata con una manzana. Mamuts resucitados y una quimera (gallo con cuerpo de gato)...y al fondo una carpa habitacional.


----------



## torque_200bc (16 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> ucronazis at work



Dificil de creer, pero de los nazis te esperas cualquier cosa.


----------



## la mano negra (16 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Que las fuerzas especiales ucranianas hayan podido rescatar al alcalde secuestrado dice mucho del control que tienen los rusos en ciertas areas y su falta de profesionalidad, son vulgares pandilleros asesinos



Si fuesen vulgares pandilleros asesinos lo habrían asesinado . No lo habrían dejado moverse libremente por su ciudad. Es usted un intoxicador y un provocador.


----------



## ferrys (16 Mar 2022)

Sin comentarios


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> se viene, se viene, ……ya no hay marcha atrás



da igual nosotros siempre nos salvamos o algo


----------



## bigmaller (16 Mar 2022)

A simple American Colonel Col Macgregor told the truth about the situation in Ukraine. Main theses:

▪Still active Ukrainian units are cut off and surrounded in various settlements. They are capable of only small attacks on insignificant objects. The outcome of the war is predetermined.

▪For the Russian army, the main problem was initially the requirement to advance without great destruction and civilian casualties. This creates the illusion of slow progress, which the West uses to convince the whole world that Russia is losing.

▪The war can be ended quickly by scoring destruction and casualties, but Putin categorically does not need this. 70% of Russian citizens support their president - that's a lot.

▪In the south-east of Ukraine, 16 thousand soldiers of the Armed Forces of Ukraine are surrounded. This has been going on for several days, and it is not known how much they have left. But Russia is not interested in their destruction - it is better that they surrender.

▪The Russian army is trying to avoid the central part of Ukraine so as not to enter the fields so as not to interfere with the sowing campaign.

▪ The task of the Russian army is to take control of all important objects. The territory of Russia is not needed - only the destruction of the Armed Forces of Ukraine. The goal is almost reached, without taking into account the troops in the environment.

▪Mariupol is a big problem: there are a lot of Nazis from Azov, which is fraught with great destruction. But McGregor doesn't know what the Russian high command has in mind.

▪In the United States, they are rubbing about universal evil in the person of Putin, all information about the events until 2014, about 14 thousand dead during the conflict in Donbass, is hushed up. But McGregor is confident that the truth will come out anyway.

▪The biggest lie on American TV is about the order of the Russian Army to kill Ukrainian civilians. Mistakes happen, but intentional killings are out of the question.


----------



## raptors (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Al final con todo eso lo que pasará es que Rusia se verá obligada a declarar formalmente la guerra a USA y esa será termonuclear.
> USA esta estirando demasiado el chicle...



Lo dirás de broma pero los beneficios de declarar la guerra a rusia sería que: como le estas pegando a la cabeza... de inmediato todos los sometidos a Usa.. tendrían que escoger bando... con la agravante de que si estas con Usa y si esta no puede con rusia... *ya verias la respuesta de rusia..!!*

Por ejemplo pongo a los paises balticos.. saben que si van con usa... al empezar la guerra serian los primeros en ser atacados... Es por eso que con una declaración de guerra *muchos países se harían de lado* y dejarían a usa...


----------



## Fairbanks (16 Mar 2022)

Dula dijo:


> O sea, un país vasallo de la gran Rusia que pueda hacer y deshacer en él a su antojo. Un país donde otro país limita la soberanía del primero, ni es país ni es nada. Quieren hacer de Ucrania el títere de Rusia . Que se vayan los putos rusos por donde amargan los pepinos




Lo asombroso sería que fuese títere de Usa

Como si Puerto Rico lo fuese de Rusia


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

Hablando en cristiano, el kremlin se mea en Biden y en toda la rehala de retrasados otanisto-globalistas

. El Kremlin tacha de "retórica inaceptable y inexcusable" las palabras de Biden en relación a Putin, al que llamó "criminal de guerra"


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> No es la estatal, Visaman, es la privada de las corporaciones que se quedaron con los activos públicos a precio de risa - hablo de Endesa-



endesa es de lo mas ladron robando


----------



## torque_200bc (16 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La realidad es que le soltaron, son así de primos. La noticia salio ayer. Eso si , en lugar de reconocerlo lo convierten en victoria virtual.
> 
> Aquí la noticia , de un medio controlado por Putin.....
> 
> ...



Por que por telefono? Que lo reciba en su bunker de Kiev, que tengo entendido es la casa de tocameroque.


----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)

Ucrania tendrá que aceptar casi lo que le ofrezcan, pero los hechos desgraciadamente han demostrado que esto es sentarse a esperar la próxima invasión.


----------



## arriondas (16 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> *PUTIN LLAMA A LA CASTA SUPERIOR DE RUSIA QUE VIVE EN EL EXTRANJERO “ESCORA”*



Toda una declaración de intenciones. Los liberales prooccidentales están siendo desplazados en Rusia, el conflicto y las sanciones están acelerando el proceso. Desde los oligarcas millonarios hasta los artistas, en todos los ámbitos de la sociedad; muchos de ellos se han convertido en personas non gratas en Rusia, porque los propios rusos de a pie les están dando la espalda.


----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Rusia esta mejor situada que europa. Disuasión creible y materias primas.



Sí, te falta un pequeño detalle, que su CI no nos llega al tobillo, pero bueno, para los gilipollas eso no interesa.


----------



## LADRIC (16 Mar 2022)

no estamos en la guarde


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Otro que se cree que este tío es presidente de algo:



Es el más títere entre los títeres






__





Fernando Paz: "Sánchez es solo el criado de los magnates internacionales de la Globalización”


Conviene volver a recordar este vídeo que posiblemente borren en breve : ESTÁ PUBLICADO EN JULIO DEL 2012 QUE DESCRIBE CON TODO DETALLE LOS PROCESOS POLÍTICOS QUE SE HAN VIVIDO HASTA HOY A NIVEL GLOBAL, COMO LA CREACIÓN DE PODEMOS y otros partidos políticos similares... A PARTIR DEL MINUTO...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## la mano negra (16 Mar 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Los arboles son helices de adn no antenas.
> Hay una serpiente en un arbol, adan y eva de bata con una manzana. Mamuts resucitados y una quimera (gallo con cuerpo de gato)...y al fondo una carpa habitacional.



Añádale los híbridos de vaca y cebra , pastando en la sabana. Eso no es un paraíso de la genética . Eso es el infierno de criminales sin escrúpulos.


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No digas tonterías .
> a ti te distraen con pan y circo pero realmente eres el más esclavo entre los esclavos.
> 
> El estereotipo español o europeo, es un esclavo que sólo vive para el trabajo, sin tiempo para nada y lleno de deudas. ni siquiera con la capacidad de poder mantener una familia numerosa como hacen en cualquier parte los 7 mil millones de habitantes de la parte del mundo normal.
> ...



ya no nos basta con pan y circo, pero desde luego nadie va pedir sexo por que nos enculan fijo


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

Invitan a depresión los otanisto-globalistas









BMW y Volkswagen suspenden la fabricación de coches en parte de Europa debido a la escasez de un componente clave fabricado en Ucrania


Las disrupciones de los suministros podrían afectar entre el 10 y el 15 % de la industria automovilística del continente europeo.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## workforfood (16 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Los modelos de guerra nuclear son escalonados no totales.
> 
> Es decir, imagina que la OTAN crea una zona no fly, la respuesta rusa teniendo en cuenta la superioridad militar de la OTAN y la progresión natural del conflicto sería un lanzamiento nuclear limitado, seguramente de 20 a 50 kilotones en una zona despoblada de algún país OTAN.
> 
> ...



No hay armas nucleares tácticas seguís con las mismas imbecilidades de siempre una bomba atómica no te destruye una base te destruye la base y todo a 10 km a la redonda, radioactividad a 100 km. Eso con las pequeñas con grandes te destruye Londres o París entero.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Lo dirás de broma pero los beneficios de declarar la guerra a rusia sería que: como le estas pegando a la cabeza... de inmediato todos los sometidos a Usa.. tendrían que escoger bando... con la agravante de que si estas con Usa y si esta no puede con rusia... *ya verias la respuesta de rusia..!!*
> 
> Por ejemplo pongo a los paises balticos.. saben que si van con usa... al empezar la guerra serian los primeros en ser atacados... Es por eso que con una declaración de guerra *muchos países se harían de lado* y dejarían a usa...



Es que eso de ser nuclearizado es un poco fuerte, el dirigente político sabe que se está suicidando. Aunque sobreviva él los ciudadanos que resistan lo van a matar a pedradas…


----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)

Rusia está haciendo muchas declaraciones de posibles acuerdos de paz mientras bombardea ,es decir,lo que hace siempre: mentir.


----------



## explorador (16 Mar 2022)

Hoy USA se ha desmelenado, al menos en sinceridad


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

. Putin: Occidente no logró organizar una 'guerra económica relámpago' contra Rusia


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Todo el dinero y las armas que esta enviando Biden, creo que se puede considerar una peligrosa escalada y toda esa ayuda no se teletransportara desde territorio usano, se usara a Polonia y su frontera como un peon sacrificable...



si el problema era que el complejo militar industrial no vendia armas que hubieran liberalizado el mercado en europa,algo les habria comprado


----------



## Teuro (16 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los chinos van despues. Pero no son ellos los que han salido por la TV y han dicho si me tocais los cojones , pulso el boton.
> 
> Con Rusia no habra tregua, la idea era despedazarla desde que cayo la URSS. Ya alentaron en su dia a los chechenos. Ahora despues del jaque de los rusos con más motivo.
> 
> ...



La relación industrial entre Rusia y occidente es 1:30. Es absolutamente imposible que venzan con esas credenciales. La relación de Rusia + China con occidente es 1:3, aquí si hay posibilidades claras de victoria, puesto que el eje chino-ruso es "territorio contínuo" mientras que occidente está disperso. Es como en la IIGM, la relación por pib del "Imperio Británico" frente a Alemania era 2:1 más o menos igual que EEUU frente a Alemania. Pero los británicos carecían de capacidad de optimizar y mejora por su dispersión mientras que Alemania mejoraba día a día. Finalmente la entrada en escena de EEUU y su concentración les permitío casi duplicar su PIB en la IIGM. Algo parecido pasaría con China, tiene más capacidad de crecimiento con o sin Guerra Fría 2.0 frente a occidente, pero una Guerra Fría 2.0 "estimularía" el desarrollo en occidente.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (16 Mar 2022)

Altos mandos Rusos muertos en ucrania hasta ahora

Mayor General Tushayev Magomed
Mayor General Vitaliy Gerasimov
Mayor General Andriy Kolesnikov
Mayor General Andriy Sukhovetsky
Coronel Andriy Zakharov
Coronel Porohnia Serhiy
Coronel Igor Nikolaev
Teniente Coronel Agarkov Yuri
Teniente Coronel Dmitry Sofronov
Teniente Coronel Mykhailo Yermolin


----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia está haciendo muchas declaraciones de posibles acuerdos de paz mientras bombardea ,es decir,lo que hace siempre: mentir.



Ya lo ha dicho el zar hoy, que lo primero son los objetivos de la operación especial... Entretanto pasea al hijoputa de Lavrov...


----------



## bigmaller (16 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Sí, te falta un pequeño detalle, que su CI no nos llega al tobillo, pero bueno, para los gilipollas eso no interesa.











CI: Cociente intelectual por país


Una comparación global de la inteligencia en relación con la temperatura, los ingresos y el gasto en educación.




www.datosmundial.com





Y se han juntado con unos de los que mas CI TIENEN!!!


----------



## ferrys (16 Mar 2022)

Mariupol apunto de caer. Parece que están casi en el centro. 
Y parece que Odessa calienta. Barcos bombardeando y amagos de desembarco.


----------



## Teuro (16 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> ¿
> 
> vale pero la noticia de hoy es esta:
> 
> ...



Tienen problemas con pagar una deuda que es más o menos lo que dilapida en un día una CC.AA. española como La Rioja.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (16 Mar 2022)

Hoy, alrededor de las 3:30 p.m., una columna de civiles evacuados de la ciudad de Mariupol a la ciudad de Zaporizhia fue atacada a tiros por los ocupantes-inhumanos rusos del MLRS BM-21 "Hail".

Según información preliminar, hay muertos.

Entre los heridos hay niños.
Se está aclarando el número de víctimas.

Rusos, ARDEd EN EL INFIERNO


Spoiler


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No son 4 nancys colgados ni de blas.
> Cuando el jefe de la policia de tu capital, es un nazi declarado que tiene 5 esvásticas gigantes tatuadas en el pecho, y tiene ese rango de responsabilidad en el estado, es que la cosa está bastante podrida. Imagínate lo que hay debajo de ese tío, skinheads, parguelillas hitlerianos con el cerebro totalmente lavado al mando de unidades militares, y con cargos políticos de todo tipo. Cuando Putin dice lo de ''desnazificar'' lo dice por algo, tendrá informes de sobra de su inteligencia mostrando eso , y estará flipando en lo que se ha convertido ucrania. Además un país como Ucrania, que hace solo 60 años fue destruido por los nazis, y a los eslavos hitler les trataba peor que a los gitanos.
> 
> Muchos olvidáis (o simplemente ignoráis) que Ucrania lleva un proceso de nacionalización étnica muy tocho (15 años mínimo), muy parecido al vasco o al catalán, el tema de eliminar progresivamente la lengua rusa de las instituciones, aislar a los de etnia rusa cada vez más, arrinconarles socialmente etc... Hay varias generaciones de ucranianos que llevan siendo adoctrinados con que Rusia es la culpable de su pobreza, de la corrupción, y que mirando hacia el oeste se salvarán, porque ya serán europeos de raza superior, ricos como alemanes e inteligentes como franceses. Lo que hace zelensky tiene su lógica, realmente ve en occidente la salvación de su pueblo frente al peligro ruso, porque es lo que ha mamado desde pequeñito.
> ...



aqui tenemos un ejemplo cerano con el pais vasco desde los 60 hasta el 2000


----------



## Proletario Blanco (16 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Mariupol apunto de caer. Parece que están casi en el centro.
> Y parece que Odessa calienta. Barcos bombardeando y amagos de desembarco.



Maripoul resiste y en Odessa vamos a ver muchas chorprechas


----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)

El hijoPutin es un Mentiroso compulsivo. Luego si dice que la invasión está siendo un éxito y que está yendo según lo esperado, es que va mal, todo lo contrario.


----------



## bigmaller (16 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La relación industrial entre Rusia y occidente es 1:30. Es absolutamente imposible que venzan con esas credenciales. La relación de Rusia + China con occidente es 1:3, aquí si hay posibilidades claras de victoria, puesto que el eje chino-ruso es "territorio contínuo" mientras que occidente está disperso. Es como en la IIGM, la relación por pib del "Imperio Británico" frente a Alemania era 2:1 más o menos igual que EEUU frente a Alemania. Pero los británicos carecían de capacidad de optimizar y mejora por su dispersión mientras que Alemania mejoraba día a día. Finalmente la entrada en escena de EEUU y su concentración les permitío casi duplicar su PIB en la IIGM. Algo parecido pasaría con China, tiene más capacidad de crecimiento con o sin Guerra Fría 2.0 frente a occidente, pero una Guerra Fría 2.0 "estimularía" el desarrollo en occidente.



Al final las potencias terrestres ganan.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (16 Mar 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Te veo puesto. En Siria los F-16 israelíes han bombardeado objetivos iraníes a placer. Parece que los S-200 ni los han olido y por algunas razón el mando ruso no ha permitido que se usarán los S-300 que ya han sido entregados



Tal y como te ha comentado otro compañero los F-16 y F-15 Israelíes se cubren con las montañas, emergen en altura, sueltan su carga de misiles standoff y vuelven abajo.

El blog de Charly015 tiene un artículo sobre esto muy esclarecedor donde se puede ver la orografía de Siria y como sacan provecho de ella los Israelíes.

Los S-200 (SA-5 Gammon) son un modelo antiguo como sabes, son unos SAMs enormes que fueron diseñados para derribar bombarderos, Awacs, Tankers y aviones espía a entre 300-400 Kms de distancia a gran altura. Son muy veloces pero no son lo suficientemente maniobrables para derribar cazas.

Además son más vulnerables ante interferencias pero aun así, si el piloto del caza se confia puede ser derribado como ocurrió hace 2-3 años con un F-16 Israelí.




Abstenuto dijo:


> He leído que logran burlar a los S-200 con contramedidas (jamming, supongo), no volando a baja cota



Los Americanos tienen S-200 y S-300 de las primeras versiones en poligonos de tiro en EEUU, han estudiado bien los sensores de todos los SAM "one digit" evaluándolos contra sus aviones y han desarrollado contramedidas muy eficaces. De hecho los usan en maniobras como las Red Flag como oponentes.

Antes de la caida de la URSS ya disponían de bastantes SAMs capturados por Israel, cedidos por paises que se cambiaron de bando como Egipto. Ya cuando desapareció compraron todo tipo de material procedente de paises del ex Pacto de Varsovia y de ex Repúblicas Soviéticas para analizarlo, recibieron la ayuda incluso de los militares que operaban esos sistemas.

Las contramedidas desarrolladas de esta manera son más efectivas por supuesto, pero aunque el S-200 es un sistema obsoleto existen distintas versiones y igual a la que ha tenido acceso EEUU no es la misma que operan por ejemplo Siria o incluso puede haber recibido una modernización que cause alguna sorpresa.

Otra cosa, las contramedidas ECM aunque sean efectivas siempre lo son dependiendo de la potencia de emisión del radar (ya sea un SAM o un avión) y de la distancia al objeto, es decir, llega un momento en que debido a la potencia del radar no le afectan las interferencias, a esto se le llama "Burn Through". Cuando esto ocurre el avión puede tener activadas las contramedidas ECM pero no sirven de nada, el radar tiene bloqueado (lock) al objetivo y en principio si vuela estabilizado y en altura es un objetivo fácil.



Abstenuto dijo:


> ¿Tendrían problemas los F-16 con los S-300/S-400? ¿Se han enfrentado a estos sistemas los F-16 en algún conflicto?



Si, tendrían muchos problemas para volar a media-alta cota incluso en distancias enormes de hasta 400 Kms de la batería SAM en el caso del S-400 .

De todas maneras en una guerra las baterías SAM estratégicas (Patriot, S-300, S-400 etc...) junto a los radares de alerta temprana y los AWACs son objetivos prioritarios y estamos ante la eterna lucha del escudo vs la espada.

La doctrina militar Rusa/Sovíetica protege a las baterías S-300/S-400 en anillos compuestas por multitud de otras baterías SAM de distintos tipos, S-300, S-350, S-400, distintas variantes del Buk y sobre todo baterías SHORAD como los Pantsir y Tor que están especializadas en interceptar misiles antiradar o de crucero, drones e incluso bombas que vuelen a baja cota.

La doctrina militar de la OTAN lo que propone son ataques de saturación contra los S-300, S-400 con multitud de misiles de crucero y ataques con misiles antiradar HARM.

Termino, ya era hora... En realidad no sabemos si se han enfrentado o con que condiciones o reglas se han enfrentado los S-300 Sirios con los F-16 Israelíes. Por una parte los Israelíes estan explotando su ventaja (orografía) como es lógico y según parece los S-300 Sirios aún siguen bajo mando Ruso.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

La Defensa rusa: Ucrania está preparando un montaje con sustancias tóxicas

El organismo declara que tiene pruebas de que el Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania, con el apoyo de unos países extranjeros, "está preparando un montaje con sustancias tóxicas contra civiles" que tiene por objeto acusar a Rusia de usar armas químicas.
El Ministerio de Defensa subraya que las unidades rusas que participan en la operación militar especial "*no tienen y no pueden tener municiones químicas*. A diferencia de EEUU, Rusia hace mucho que ha cumplido con los compromisos internacionales y destruyó por completo todos los arsenales de armas químicas".

Para prevenir los montajes de los nacionalistas ucranianos con sustancias tóxicas, los militares rusos toman bajo su control en el territorio liberado las instalaciones peligrosas y garantizan su seguridad.
Entre los documentos obtenidos por los militares rusos hay un mapa de Ucrania con varios objetivos marcados y nombres de sustancias tóxicas, algo que permitirá descubrir cualquier intento del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania de realizar un montaje.
*¿Otras 'fake news' de Ucrania?*
La Defensa también desmintió una noticia compartida por el fiscal general de Ucrania y que por el momento circula en los medios occidentales. De acuerdo con la publicación, los militares rusos *dispararon contra unas personas que estaban en la cola* en una calle de la localidad de Chernígiv.
En realidad, "no hay y no hubo militares rusos" en dicha ciudad. En las imágenes del incidente, no se pueden ver huellas de sangre ni destrucción, lo que demuestra que no son más que "víctimas del terror de los ultranacionalistas ucranianos" o protagonistas de "un montaje".
Además, afirmó que las acusaciones de Kiev sobre un *supuesto ataque aéreo ruso contra un edificio de teatro* en la ciudad ucraniana de Mariúpol donde se refugiaban civiles, no corresponden a la realidad.


----------



## Teuro (16 Mar 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> el numero de nukes es mas o menos el mismo entre los dos bandos
> podrias dividir la otan en 5743 paises mas y las bombas serian el mismo numero



La otan tiene centenares de ciudades importantes, Rusia no llegan a 50. Entre S. Petersburgo y Moscú concentran el 10% de la población de Rusia, si se dividen las nukes según población le tocan 574 nukes a repartir entre las dos ciudades.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (16 Mar 2022)

"Los musulmanes están dando a luz a más niños [que los cristianos ortodoxos]... Los chechenos, los ingusetios [musulmanes del Cáucaso Norte] tienen unos ocho hijos por familia”
“Rusia se quedará sin rusos étnicos en 2050. Habrá otros pueblos viviendo aquí: chechenos, ingusetios, árabes."
▪@motivomundial▪








¿Se acabará convirtiendo Rusia en un país musulmán?


No parece obvio a primera vista pero es una de las religiones más importantes del país, después del cristianismo ortodoxo.




es.rbth.com


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Maripoul resiste y en Odessa vamos a ver muchas chorprechas



Pues si, Mariupol está dando muchos vídeos chechenos con lloricas que no saben ser hombres antes de irse al otro mundo…cosas de las fosas marianas y sus vídeos gore. Estos mercenarios de la OTAN no valen ni para un tango…


----------



## Murmurator (16 Mar 2022)

Tanque ruso en Mauripol. Avanza solo, sin apoyo de infantería, y recibe varios impactos, quedando fuera de combate.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## explorador (16 Mar 2022)

Hoy y hasta el 24, se están dando pasos irreversibles




Biden


----------



## ferrys (16 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia está haciendo muchas declaraciones de posibles acuerdos de paz mientras bombardea ,es decir,lo que hace siempre: mentir.



¿No se puede negociar mientras se ataca?
Tu debes de ser del genero lerdo porque otra explicación no se encuentra.


----------



## kelden (16 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La realidad es que le soltaron, son así de primos. La noticia salio ayer. Eso si , en lugar de reconocerlo lo convierten en victoria virtual.
> 
> Aquí la noticia , de un medio controlado por Putin.....
> 
> ...



Es que lo de esta peña es de traca .....   que puta paciencia están teniendo los ruskys con ellos ....


----------



## Teuro (16 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


>



Entraria en acción la batalla por el control aéreo, esa creo que sería rápida, muy rápida. El que tenga eso tiene el control absoluto de Ucrania, por un lado una invasión Rusa donde la población no colabora, y por otra una de la OTAN donde la población colaboraría.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

UKRAINE CRISIS
16 MAR, 11:48
*Russian negotiator says Ukraine proposed to become Swedish version of demilitarized state*
The preservation and development of Ukraine’s neutral status and a whole range of issues related to the size of the Ukrainian armed forces are being discussed, Vladimir Medinsky noted






Russian President's Assistant Vladimir Medinsky
© Vladimir Gerdo/TASS
MOSCOW, March 16. /TASS/. Kiev is proposing that Ukraine become a Swedish or Austrian version of a demilitarized state that has its own armed forces, said Kremlin Aide Vladimir Medinsky, who leads Russia’s delegation at the talks.
"The preservation and development of Ukraine’s neutral status, a demilitarization of Ukraine, a whole range of issues related to the size of the Ukrainian armed forces are being discussed," he said. "Ukraine is proposing the Austrian, Swedish versions of a neutral demilitarized state, which is a state that has an army and a navy."
"All these issues are being discussed at the level of the leadership of the Russian and Ukrainian defense ministries," Medinsky went on to say.
The negotiator said Ukraine holds neutrality at the moment. Neutrality is enshrined in Ukraine’s Declaration of Sovereignty and was the condition under which Ukraine seceded from the Soviet Union, he said.

"Certainly, the key issue for us is the status of Crimea and Donbass and some humanitarian issues including de-Nazification, the rights of Russian-speaking people and the status of the Russian language and so on," Medinsky said.


----------



## dabuti (16 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> "Los musulmanes están dando a luz a más niños [que los cristianos ortodoxos]...* Los chechenos, los ingusetios [musulmanes del Cáucaso Norte] tienen unos ocho hijos por familia”*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



800 HIJOS POR FAMILIA, NO TE JODE........................


----------



## McRotor (16 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Adoctrinando en las escuelas como los lazis en Cataluña



Faltan negritos y un niñe transgender...


----------



## Eslacaña (16 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> A simple American Colonel Col Macgregor told the truth about the situation in Ukraine. Main theses:
> 
> ▪Still active Ukrainian units are cut off and surrounded in various settlements. They are capable of only small attacks on insignificant objects. The outcome of the war is predetermined.
> 
> ...




Militarmente, a Rusia le llega con alcanzar el eje que traza el Dniper y aislar a Ucrania del Mar Negro tomando Odessa y, de paso, unirse con la zona rusófana de Transnistria. Cuando coja todo eso, que no está lejos, no lo va a soltar, pongan como se pongan los de enfrente. Además te sientas a negociar en una posición de fuerza y los que estén enfrente, es decir, Europa, tragarán con lo que sea para que el petróleo vuelva a fluir con normalidad.
Lo del papel de USA es para echarlos de las bases que tienen en Europa. Que manera de provocar para que nos metamos a hostias con los rusos. Claro, teniendo el Atlántico por medio, vamos a azuzar a estos para que se peguen con los rusos.


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo que no deja de ser otra arma. Recapitalización de EEUU a costa de descapitalizar el resto del Mundo. A Europa no le queda otra que subir también los tipos ¿para la reunión de abril?.



no te creas, si se orquesta una campaña de venta de bonos de deuda USA adecuada, se puede hundir el dolar y a continuacion seras absorbido por una explosion nucelar


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (16 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> ¿Qué no han conseguido lo que quieren?
> Espera unos pocos días las condiciones del acuerdo de Paz.
> Rusia jamás dijo que fuera a conquistar Kiev.



Decía que todos estabamos histericos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)

@SAR1776Q  3 minutes ago July 2017 -


*70 Years Of US Funded CIA & Nazi Control Of Ukraine*



For 70 years the CIA has been working to undermine and occupy Ukraine, using paramilitaries, right wing Nazi groups, corrupt politicians and businessmen, coups, and covert warfare. 





SAR 1776Q​


----------



## Teuro (16 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Tu partes de la base de que occidente va a continuar como si nada y nuestro poder adquisitivo va a seguir intacto. A lo mejor, solo a lo mejor, dejamos de ser buenos clientes para los chinos. Si mañana nos cierran el gas y el petróleo ruso, en un mes no podemos comprar un palo escoba.



En la primera guerra fría a la población de occidente no le fue mal, peor lo tuvieron los del bloque soviético. En esta no se, lo que nos han estado vendidneo en la última década es que no tendríamos nada y seríamos felices, repito, no se si el futuro puede ser más negro en lo económico de lo que no lo han pintado.


----------



## ferrys (16 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Maripoul resiste y en Odessa vamos a ver muchas chorprechas



Si, resiste de cojones. Y en Odessa la única duda es el tiempo. Será que les falta tiempo a los rusos o era que se quedaban sin bombas. ¿El 16 no?


----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)

La cuestión no es si un posible acuerdo sería un engaño o no, la cuestión es cuándo y cómo va el gobierno ruso a traicionar ese hipotético acuerdo.


----------



## esNecesario (16 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Un numero muy importante de ucranianos son nazis de toda la vida...



Un número importante, ah vale. 




Gotthard dijo:


> ...grupos ultranacionalistas que competian ante sus amos alemanes por ser mas eficaces matarifes de judios y eslavos en la mayor matanza de civiles que ha visto europa.



Todo eso que me cuentas ya lo sé, es historia. Pero ¿la mayor matanza de civiles que ha visto Europa?, ¿hablamos también de los comunistas en Rusia? (no digo rusos). Está usted sesgado. 





Gotthard dijo:


> Una matanza tan cruel y horrible que soldados alemanes de las SS sufrieron trauma psicologico (y fue la causa para hacer una solucion final en campos en vez de la politica de fosas comunes de los ucranianos), no obstante, los ucranianos mucho mas endurecidos en el odio hacia los eslavos pudieron cumplir con el trabajo con gran eficiencia, como se demostro antes de ayer bombardeando con bombas de racimo una calle comercial en Donetsk



Esto ya es de traca, osea que *estamos en una guerra de invasión rusa sobre Ucrania*, y me viene usted a decir que las bombas que cayeron ayer en Donetsk son porque los abuelos ucranianos (la mayoría fallecidos) sufrieron un trauma psicológico en la 2GM.





Gotthard dijo:


> La situación en Ucrania de todo su arco politico con sus matarifes nacionalistas es similar a que gente del PSOE no solo se relacione con Bildu, sino que acuda a los actos de apologia del terrorismo y los financie con dinero publico.



Nacionalistas, no nazis. 

Tenga usted en cuenta también la situación desde la perspectiva ucraniana y deje de odiarlos tanto. La mayoría NO son nazis. Están en el lado débil de la guerra, y llevan siendo reprimidos y dominados por Rusia desde hace décadas. Y debemos dejar a un lado el pasado, pero es que el problema con la soberbia y el maltrato ruso sigue AHORA (desde que Rusia perdió su títere en Ucrania y reacciono creando un golpe separatísta, hasta hoy que están siendo invadidos vilmente). 

Usted le convencerá a éstos jóvenes frustrados con las políticas sociales nefastas en occidente (el llamado popularmente NWO en este foro), pero a mí no me convence, y lo sabe. Yo a usted tampoco le voy a convencer, pero tengo que contestarle.


----------



## Dylan Leary (16 Mar 2022)

Slovakia preliminarily agrees to send key air defense system to Ukraine


Slovakia has preliminarily agreed to provide Ukraine with a key Soviet-era air defense system to help defend against Russian airstrikes, according to three sources familiar with the matter, but the US and NATO are still grappling with how to backfill that country's own defensive capabilities...




amp.cnn.com


----------



## El Tuerto (16 Mar 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> ¿y que prefieres, estar en el bando de Dresde, Tokio o Hiroshima? Contento deberías estar, si es que no cabe un tonto más.



No tengo bandos, eso es cosa de gilipollas y believers.
Yo prefiero que nadie me diga lo que es bueno y lo que es malo para mí o los míos. Ni quién es bueno y quién es malo. Se llama criterio y raciocinio.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No son 4 nancys colgados ni de blas.
> Cuando el jefe de la policia de tu capital, es un nazi declarado que tiene 5 esvásticas gigantes tatuadas en el pecho, y tiene ese rango de responsabilidad en el estado, es que la cosa está bastante podrida. Imagínate lo que hay debajo de ese tío, skinheads, parguelillas hitlerianos con el cerebro totalmente lavado al mando de unidades militares, y con cargos políticos de todo tipo. Cuando Putin dice lo de ''desnazificar'' lo dice por algo, tendrá informes de sobra de su inteligencia mostrando eso , y estará flipando en lo que se ha convertido ucrania. Además un país como Ucrania, que hace solo 60 años fue destruido por los nazis, y a los eslavos hitler les trataba peor que a los gitanos.
> 
> Muchos olvidáis (o simplemente ignoráis) que Ucrania lleva un proceso de nacionalización étnica muy tocho (15 años mínimo), muy parecido al vasco o al catalán, el tema de eliminar progresivamente la lengua rusa de las instituciones, aislar a los de etnia rusa cada vez más, arrinconarles socialmente etc... Hay varias generaciones de ucranianos que llevan siendo adoctrinados con que Rusia es la culpable de su pobreza, de la corrupción, y que mirando hacia el oeste se salvarán, porque ya serán europeos de raza superior, ricos como alemanes e inteligentes como franceses. Lo que hace zelensky tiene su lógica, realmente ve en occidente la salvación de su pueblo frente al peligro ruso, porque es lo que ha mamado desde pequeñito.
> ...



Es exactamente lo mismo que hicieron con el llamado Imperio español.

Los llamados Libertadores no eran más que criminales , genocidas y traidores al servicio de los yankis y los ingleses, que lo único que pretendían era un cambio de orden mundial y ser ellos la primera potencia y no los españoles


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Gñe gñe como me jode lo de los drones sobremanera, invoco a China, Gñe gñe


----------



## dabuti (16 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> "Los musulmanes están dando a luz a más niños [que los cristianos ortodoxos]... Los chechenos, los ingusetios [musulmanes del Cáucaso Norte] tienen unos ocho hijos por familia”



Cuando se sueltan SOPLAPOLLECES, mejor ir a las ESTADÍSTICAS y no quedar como un PUTO CUÑADO.

TASA DE FERTILIDAD: 2,6 HIJOS POR MUJER EN CHECHENIA
INGUSETIA 1,85









Chechnya - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org













Ingushetia - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Ajoporro (16 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Al final las potencias terrestres ganan.



Puro Euroasianismo. Los talasócratas están viviendo su último estertor. Lo lógico es que Putin no se detenga en Ucrania, Están llegando soldados de toda la FR, desde el Cáucaso hasta el Lejano Oriente. Los USA y Europa quieren guerra y lo que no saben es la tienen ya en casa. Los p´roximos, Moldavia y los bálticos, ojito a los polacos que les toca también.

Ejque, entonces se tendrá que usar armamento nuclear ... Sí, para nuestra desgracia. Estamos a pocos días, pocas semanas de la guerra termonuclear. 

Joer, tampoco hay de lo que extrañarse, todo el mundo actúa como si quisiera esa guerra, escalando cada vez más la violencia. Desde USA a China. 

Nadie ... nadie ... está dando pasos hacia la desescalada. Creo que todos estamos deseando ver cómo explota una bomba atómica en alguna ciudad.

LLegará el día en que desearemos volver atrás en el tiempo para poder desactivar el proceso que estamos alimentando. Y no es de ahora, con la invasión de Ucrania. La guerra nuclear que se está fraguando lleva mucho tiempo en las brasas.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Un numero muy importante de ucranianos son nazis de toda la vida, no veo que haya gran oposicion a ponerle monumentos a Stepan Bandera y otros criminales de guerra tanto en la 2GM como en la guerra de independencia del 21 ( Poles, Petliura y Shukhevych ), o los intentos de Yanukovich de premiar a los veteranos, ni los multiples homenajes que se hacen a la aun existente OUN y demas grupos ultranacionalistas que competian ante sus amos alemanes por ser mas eficaces matarifes de judios y eslavos en la mayor matanza de civiles que ha visto europa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 986465
> Ver archivo adjunto 986467
> ...



La mayoría tienen familiares nazis, como en España la mayoría tenemos familiares franquistas…cosas de la historia.


----------



## kelden (16 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ucrania tendrá que aceptar casi lo que le ofrezcan, pero los hechos desgraciadamente han demostrado que esto es sentarse a esperar la próxima invasión.



Pues como cualquier pais de sudamérica que quiere ir por libre: o invasión o bloqueo o golpe de estado.


----------



## NPI (16 Mar 2022)

Los COVIDIANOS TOTALITARIOS TRAGACIONISTAS están en auge. Pronto les llegará su turno


----------



## Proletario Blanco (16 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Pues si, Mariupol está dando muchos vídeos chechenos con lloricas que no saben ser hombres antes de irse al otro mundo…cosas de las fosas marianas y sus vídeos gore. Estos mercenarios de la OTAN no valen ni para un tango…



Y por qué no cae?


----------



## raptors (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Al final con todo eso lo que pasará es que Rusia se verá obligada a declarar formalmente la guerra a USA y esa será termonuclear.
> USA esta estirando demasiado el chicle...



Otra de las ventajas de que rusia le declare la guerra a Usa seria que inmediatamente se empezarian a arreglar varios conflictos regionales... Israel no dura ni un dia... marruecos es invadida... los estados bálticos (muertos del susto)... muchas de las colonias británicas se incorporan a sus países de origen... españa recupera territorios de gibraltar... etc etc...


----------



## Proletario Blanco (16 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Cuando se sueltan SOPLAPOLLECES, mejor ir a las ESTADÍSTICAS y no quedar como un PUTO CUÑADO.
> 
> TASA DE FERTILIDAD: 2,6 HIJOS POR MUJER EN CHECHENIA
> INGUSETIA 1,85
> ...



Es un corta pega de telegram. Gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## McNulty (16 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es exactamente lo mismo que hicieron con el llamado Imperio español.
> 
> Los llamados Libertadores no eran más que criminales , genocidas y traidores al servicio de los yankis y los ingleses, que lo único que pretendían era un cambio de orden mundial y ser ellos la primera potencia y no los españoles



Si, eso hay que reconocer que los anglos lo hicieron/hacen a la perfección, el famoso divide et impera.


----------



## Guzmán de Berga (16 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Hoy USA se ha desmelenado, al menos en sinceridad



Se están poniendo muy nerviosos y ya van a cara descubierta con lo de montar una sangría en Europa. Lo peor, solo veo monigotes en nuestros países sin capacidad de no decirles sí a todo.


----------



## pepetemete (16 Mar 2022)

Murmurator dijo:


> Tanque ruso en Mauripol. Avanza solo, sin apoyo de infantería, y recibe varios impactos, quedando fuera de combate.



Esa Z tiene una pinta muy chunga...
Los rusos no avanzan solos ni perdidos... eso es un puto montaje.
Joder con la propaganda de mierda.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (16 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Si, resiste de cojones. Y en Odessa la única duda es el tiempo. Será que les falta tiempo a los rusos o era que se quedaban sin bombas. ¿El 16 no?



Hay unos Neptunos por allí. Pueden ser la gran revelación de esta guerra.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Y por qué no cae?



En Mariupol quedan reductos, la mayoría está ya en manos de los chechenos. Los que quedan saben los que les esperan, la última bala para ellos antes de caer en manos de los chechenos. No están haciendo prisioneros. Es como Berlín.


----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Militarmente, a Rusia le llega con alcanzar el eje que traza el Dniper y aislar a Ucrania del Mar Negro tomando Odessa y, de paso, unirse con la zona rusófana de Transnistria. Cuando coja todo eso, que no está lejos, no lo va a soltar, pongan como se pongan los de enfrente. Además te sientas a negociar en una posición de fuerza y los que estén enfrente, es decir, Europa, tragarán con lo que sea para que el petróleo vuelva a fluir con normalidad.
> Lo del papel de USA es para echarlos de las bases que tienen en Europa. Que manera de provocar para que nos metamos a hostias con los rusos. Claro, teniendo el Atlántico por medio, vamos a azuzar a estos para que se peguen con los rusos.



Cuando los rusos, los moros, los chinos, o su puta madre esté invadiendonos, no llame ud a USA, llame a Papúa Nueva Guinea...


----------



## Proletario Blanco (16 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> 800 HIJOS POR FAMILIA, NO TE JODE........................



No es necesario ser tan vulgar.


----------



## Teuro (16 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Blindado invasor destruido 6 3 22 BMP-3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Antes se vieron dos documentos de soldados rusos donde las foto parecían adolescentes, ahora vemos este y en la foto del documento aparece con pelo (posiblemente sea la foto de la primera comunión) y en la de soldado con más entradas que Calopez. No se, ¿no actualzian fotos y documentos?.


----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)

Y para llagar a eso hacía falta destruir, arruinar y derramar tanta sangre???


----------



## piru (16 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Mariupol apunto de caer. Parece que están casi en el centro.
> Y parece que Odessa calienta. Barcos bombardeando y amagos de desembarco.




No es tan en el centro como parece:



Sigo pensando que es un video de los primeros días, un tanque que se quedó aislado al entrar. No se ve mucha destrucción.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (16 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> *PUTIN LLAMA A LA CASTA SUPERIOR DE RUSIA QUE VIVE EN EL EXTRANJERO “ESCORA”*



El antiguo nazi espia de la KGB, cuantos llevará liquidados antes, durante y despues de esta invasión.

VEN NAZIS Y ESPIAS TRAIDORES POR TODAS PARTES.


----------



## pepetemete (16 Mar 2022)

Hay subnormales que todavía creen que Zelensky toma alguna decisión por sí mismo, o que los que van a la mesa de negociacion van como con alguna ilusión por algo.

La mesa de negociación es un paripé, un símbolo, un teatrillo para que la gente y los medios sigan la historia y no se pierdan del guión, pero en realidad ya se sabe como va a terminar la guerra.


----------



## lefebre (16 Mar 2022)

El Tuerto dijo:


> No tengo bandos, eso es cosa de gilipollas y believers.
> Yo prefiero que nadie me diga lo que es bueno y lo que es malo para mí o los míos. Ni quién es bueno y quién es malo. Se llama criterio y raciocinio.



Pero es que es bueno para tí: 
Chateas un poco, bajas al parque, un porrito, quizás al cine....manifa con pancartita, cojo mi patinete eléctrico... Todo eso no cae del cielo y no, tu trabajo de powerpoint no vale el filete que te comes. Hay mucha gente trabajando para mantener tu estilo de vida, y algo habrá que hacer para que sigan haciéndolo.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (16 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En Mariupol quedan reductos, la mayoría está ya en manos de los chechenos. Los que quedan saben los que les esperan, la última bala para ellos antes de caer en manos de los chechenos. No están haciendo prisioneros. Es como Berlín.



Tiempo al tiempo. Los chechenos aún no han aparecido. Los reservan para lo único que valen: saqueos, violaciones y asesinatos de víctimas indefensas.


----------



## la mano negra (16 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Eso quien te lo ha contado????el HIJOPUTIN



No , Putin no. Lo ha dicho Kadirov en las redes sociales . Por lo visto el Alto Mando Ruso no le deja ir a Mariupol a cortarle el gaznate a los nazis , que se tiene que quedar en Grozny y como no puede hacer otra cosa pues se ha echado a ciberguerrero para poder desfogar un poco. Se ha comido ya todas las uñas de las manos y a las de los pies no alcanza porque no está del todo en forma y tiene un poco más de barriga de la cuenta.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



Lo que ha dicho exactamente :


----------



## Billy Ray (16 Mar 2022)

Están pidiendo su cabeza desde Ucrania, y aquí la gente celebrándolo.


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En la primera guerra fría a la población de occidente no le fue mal, peor lo tuvieron los del bloque soviético. En esta no se, lo que nos han estado vendidneo en la última década es que no tendríamos nada y seríamos felices, repito, no se si el futuro puede ser más negro en lo económico de lo que no lo han pintado.



en este caso habra multitud de deserciones al otro bando por tener sexo con rusas a pelito creeme


----------



## El amigo (16 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En Mariupol quedan reductos, la mayoría está ya en manos de los chechenos. Los que quedan saben los que les esperan, la última bala para ellos antes de caer en manos de los chechenos. No están haciendo prisioneros. Es como Berlín.



Como lo sabes?


----------



## ferrys (16 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Tal y como te ha comentado otro compañero los F-16 y F-15 Israelíes se cubren con las montañas, emergen en altura, sueltan su carga de misiles standoff y vuelven abajo.
> 
> El blog de Charly015 tiene un artículo sobre esto muy esclarecedor donde se puede ver la orografía de Siria y como sacan provecho de ella los Israelíes.
> 
> ...



Lo de ataque de saturación son castillos en el aire por que no hay misiles disponibles. Deberían de utilizar los barcos y eso nunca lo van a hacer por que los rusos tendrían una excusa cojonuda para disparar a la flota. Los americanos nunca van a poner en riesgo su flota. Los rusos tendrían decenas de aviones en el aire también. No hay misiles suficientes para lanzarlos a la vez.
Sólo en Bielorusia hay dos batallones de S400 que son 8 sistemas cada batallón, es decir 16 y me parecen que llevan 4 lanzadores, es decir 64 misiles sólo de S400 allí. Y desconozco cuanto tardan en volverlos a cargar.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Tiempo al tiempo. Los chechenos aún no han aparecido. Los reservan para lo único que valen: saqueos, violaciones y asesinatos de víctimas indefensas.



je,je,je….están metidos hasta en centro…no los conoces bien…los despellejan vivos y los suben a las fosas marianas…

Es un aviso para los posibles mercenarios que quieran acudir a Ucrania…


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)

"LE QUEDA 1 SEMANA "

EL TROZO DEL TIO CON GAFAS, MUY BUENA MANERA DE RAZONAR Y EXPONER

buenos datos 

no se he visto mas aun
​


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

Un recordatorio de los malvados rusos


----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)

Los presidentes de Polonia, Eslovenia y República Checa viajan a Kiev en apoyo de Zelenski


----------



## Billy Ray (16 Mar 2022)

Creo que debe de ser cierto que han tomado Mariupol, está el hilo repleto de TROLLS otánicos y psicopatas. Biden onfire y la OTAN apunto de meternos en la guerra a todos. Debe de ser cierto...

Las RATAS NAZIS són historia, espero.


----------



## BHAN83 (16 Mar 2022)

__





"Putin es un criminal de guerra" Biden


Tanto presumir de universidades importantes, diplomaticos de carrera blabla, y luego sale en publico hablando el maximo representante del estado usano con menos modales que un borracho de bar. https://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/424112-biden-putin-criminal-guerra-kremlin-responde




www.burbuja.info


----------



## kelden (16 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La relación industrial entre Rusia y occidente es 1:30. Es absolutamente imposible que venzan con esas credenciales. La relación de Rusia + China con occidente es 1:3, aquí si hay posibilidades claras de victoria, puesto que el eje chino-ruso es "territorio contínuo" mientras que occidente está disperso. Es como en la IIGM, la relación por pib del "Imperio Británico" frente a Alemania era 2:1 más o menos igual que EEUU frente a Alemania. Pero los británicos carecían de capacidad de optimizar y mejora por su dispersión mientras que Alemania mejoraba día a día. Finalmente la entrada en escena de EEUU y su concentración les permitío casi duplicar su PIB en la IIGM. Algo parecido pasaría con China, tiene más capacidad de crecimiento con o sin Guerra Fría 2.0 frente a occidente, *pero una Guerra Fría 2.0 "estimularía" el desarrollo en occidente.*



Con qué energía? A qué precio?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Como lo sabes?



Las fosas marianas…


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (16 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Toda una declaración de intenciones. Los liberales prooccidentales están siendo desplazados en Rusia, el conflicto y las sanciones están acelerando el proceso. Desde los oligarcas millonarios hasta los artistas, en todos los ámbitos de la sociedad; muchos de ellos se han convertido en personas non gratas en Rusia, porque los propios rusos de a pie les están dando la espalda.



Que vayan aprendiendo a preparar platos de cebada


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Otra de las ventajas de que rusia le declare la guerra a Usa seria que inmediatamente se empezarian a arreglar varios conflictos regionales... Israel ni dura ni un dia... marruecos es invadida... los estados bálticos (muertos del susto)... muchas de las colonias británicas se incorporan a sus países de origen... españa recupera territorios de gibraltar... etc etc...



se pone fin a la sequia sesual por multiples v............


----------



## Alvin Red (16 Mar 2022)

hartman dijo:


> pero segun la tele los tanques ucranianos estan a medio camino entre smolensk y moscu.



Según la TV1, acabo de oírlo así a la despistada porque estaba con el PC, Rusia esta quebrada y arruinada


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ucrania tendrá que aceptar casi lo que le ofrezcan, pero los hechos desgraciadamente han demostrado que esto es sentarse a esperar la próxima invasión.



Ucrania no puede decidir nada, ni pincha ni corta, si aceptase las tres condiciones de Putin, se necesitaria la firma de la UE y de los EEUU, revocando todas las sanciones y *eso es imposible !!!.

PD- En el mejor de los casos un nuevo telon de acero, en el peor...*


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

Zelenski se dirige a Biden como “el líder del mundo”.


----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)

Resumiendo algo:

Nación invasora: Rusia. Nación agredida: Ucrania.

Beneficiados: el incremento de los gastos militares defensivos o agresivos. 

Perjudicados: todos los ciudadanos del mundo a corto, medio y largo plazo.


----------



## raptors (16 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La OTAN está ya en fase de calzón quitado, cuidado que la maquinaria de guerra de la OTAN en pocas semanas va a estar en plena producción.



ja ja ja pura mierd@ escupes....


----------



## esNecesario (16 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Manda un ejemplo anda.




*AQUI TIENES ALGUNOS EJEMPLOS*


ZHU DE dijo:


> Esto es una batalla entre la Humanidad y la barbarie nazi, que cada cual elija su bando.






fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Los auténticos cyborgs eran los del aeropuerto de Donetsk...
> 
> Y como acabaron de chamuscados esos putos nazis...








Aquí tenemos a uno de los CM que sueltan la basura PROPAGANDA RUSA.
Diciendo que los ucranianos son nazis para despersonalizarlos, para que sus muertes no valgan nada y ayudar a justificar esta guerra.


amcxxl dijo:


> Fritz von Scholz (en realidad Friedrich Max Karl Scholz Edler von Rarancze; nacido el 9 de diciembre de 1896 en Pilsen; † el 28 de julio de 1944 cerca de Sinimäe, RSS de Estonia) fue un líder de grupo de las SS de Austria y teniente general de las Waffen SS durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial.








Y aquí estás tú mismo, luego vas de digno puto subnormal, pedazo de falso.
(he hecho captura de pantalla por si te da por borrar el post)


bigmaller dijo:


> Lamentablemente se van a hacer peliculas de ese asedio.
> Solo pido que no quede un nazi vivo o sin ajusticiar.





----------------

Hay varias decenas de foreros en este hilo llamando genéricamente nazis a los ucranianos.


----------



## mataresfacil (16 Mar 2022)

No soy experto, pero os juro que no entiendo nada, pero nada.

1- La desinformacion es brutal, no se si los rusos ganan, pierden o empatan.

Eso es lo de menos.

Europa los sanciona salvajemente y...Rusia mantiene el flujo al parecer de gas y petroleo, alguien me lo explica?

Europa y todos los paises mandando armas, nadie controla eso? simplemente pasan la frontera y reparten? Los rusos no tienen satelites militares ni aviones espia en cielo ucraniano?

Por otra parte la guerra se alarga mas de lo debido asi que lo normal es pensar que a Rusia le va mal, peeero... es normal que colapse un pais como Rusia y las bolsas no solo ni se inmutan sino suben? Es normal que Rusia no pase petroleo, es de los mas importantes a nivel mundial y el petroleo baje en picado?

Lo dicho, yo no entiendo nada.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (16 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> je,je,je….están metidos hasta en centro…no los conoces bien…los despellejan vivos y los suben a las fosas marianas…
> 
> Es un aviso para los posibles mercenarios que quieran acudir a Ucrania…



Ya hay videos Kavirovitas, ," jugando " con ratoncitos??

Eso es que Mariupol está casi del todo liberada.


----------



## la mano negra (16 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Tiempo al tiempo. Los chechenos aún no han aparecido. Los reservan para lo único que valen: saqueos, violaciones y asesinatos de víctimas indefensas.



Eso no es verdad . Los chechenos han intervenido en la toma de la ciudad de Mariupol y de forma bastante contundente pero parece ser que los han retenido un poco porque se estaban calentando mucho . Y no han cometido ninguna atrocidad . Esas son las especialidades propias de tus amigos los pelones que tienen un gran espíritu de camaradería entre ellos cuando se sienten solitos en las trincheras y se enseñan mutuamente los tatuajes de las esvásticas.


----------



## Murmurator (16 Mar 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Esa Z tiene una pinta muy chunga...
> Los rusos no avanzan solos ni perdidos... eso es un puto montaje.
> Joder con la propaganda de mierda.



¿Que va a ser un montaje? Los fakes que hacen los ucras, que es cierto que hacen muchos, son bastante cutres. 
Esto es combate real, se ve como impactan los proyectiles y el carro es destruido.


----------



## la mano negra (16 Mar 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> No soy experto, pero os juro que no entiendo nada, pero nada.
> 
> 1- La desinformacion es brutal, no se si los rusos ganan, pierden o empatan.
> 
> ...



Bienvenido a la guerra.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Mar 2022)

Bueno, pues un poco más de por donde van los tiros…
El nuevo gobierno de la región de Kherson anunció el establecimiento de relaciones con Rusia





Федеральное агентство новостей – новости со всего мира







riafan.ru


----------



## NoRTH (16 Mar 2022)

que asco de ERA


----------



## El amigo (16 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Zelenski se dirige a Biden como “el líder del mundo”.



Lo es realmente.


----------



## raptors (16 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Estas cosas ya no son noticia.



ja ja ja periodicazo en el mero hocico a Teuro... te duele el hecho verdad....!!?? ja ja


----------



## Billy Ray (16 Mar 2022)

_¿Por qué todos los de ambos partidos tocan los tambores de guerra con tanta furia? No vi a una persona hoy tratando de reducir la escalada de la guerra. 

_

Porque ambos partidos obedecen al mismo amo, y ese amo quiere la GUERRA, otra vez.


----------



## bigmaller (16 Mar 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> *AQUI TIENES ALGUNOS EJEMPLOS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me das la razon. EN TODAS esas frases la palabra nazi está bien usada. En todas. Informate.
Acabas de hacer el ridiculo.


Seguro que habrá muchos posts en los que han llamado nazis a los ukros en general. Pero eres tan subnormal que los ejemplos que pines no te dan la tazon. El que mas se podia acercar era zhude, por ser el mas" generalista". Mig-29smt y yo la hemos clavado.


----------



## El amigo (16 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Resumiendo algo:
> 
> Nación invasora: Rusia. Nación agredida: Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Joder Rejón, un comentario más normal de lo que acostumbras. Sin meterte con los podemitas o los socialistas.


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Otra de las ventajas de que rusia le declare la guerra a Usa seria que inmediatamente se empezarian a arreglar varios conflictos regionales... Israel ni dura ni un dia... marruecos es invadida... los estados bálticos (muertos del susto)... muchas de las colonias británicas se incorporan a sus países de origen... españa recupera territorios de gibraltar... etc etc...



se pone fin ala seuia sesual por multiples v............


mataresfacil dijo:


> No soy experto, pero os juro que no entiendo nada, pero nada.
> 
> 1- La desinformacion es brutal, no se si los rusos ganan, pierden o empatan.
> 
> ...



si te drojas a lo mojo pillas algo


----------



## niraj (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)

El hijoPutin aseguró riéndose que Rusia no tenía intención de atacar a Ucrania mientras invertía cientos de millones de dólares diarios en movilizar a su ejército... eso vale la palabra de Putin. 

Europa tiene que cortar todo vínculo comercial con Rusia hasta que los hijos de los asesinados mueran de viejos en 2100.


----------



## Zhukov (16 Mar 2022)

Resumen de Cassad, lo he puesto de postdata a mi parte, pero va

Brevemente sobre Ucrania. 16.03.2022

1. Mariupol. Los intensos combates continúan en la ciudad, pero los signos del inminente colapso de la defensa son cada vez más frecuentes. Los combates ya se han acercado a Azovstal, y las tropas se han adentrado más en las manzanas de la ciudad desde el oeste. Existe el deseo de cortar la bolsa en 2 partes, lo que facilitará su posterior eliminación. El enemigo entiende esto y busca ralentizar nuestro avance e infligir tantas pérdidas como sea posible. A lo largo del camino, se están transmitiendo más y más llamadas histéricas a la salvación. El desbloqueo de Mariupol ya no es posible.

2. Ugledar. El enemigo continúa tratando de aferrarse al sur de la carretera Marinka—Kurakhovo y pone resistencia obstinada. Los progresos en esta dirección se han ralentizado.

3. Maryinka-Avdiivka. El ejército de la RPD pudo avanzar 2 km en la zona de la aldea después de una seria preparación de artillería. Aparentemente, un asalto directo a Marinka comenzará en un futuro cercano. Cerca de Avdiivka batallas posicionales.

4. Gorlovka. Un avance en el área de Verkhnetoretsky fracasó, el enemigo está tratando de impedir un mayor progreso en la carretera de rokadnaya y Dzerzhinsk.

5. Severodonetsk-Lisichansk. Los combates tienen lugar en Severodonetsk y en Rubizhne. El enemigo está siendo empujado lentamente hacia atrás, pero se defiende de una manera bastante organizada. Todavía no hay ataques directos contra Lisichansk. Los combates continúan en la zona de Popasnaya.

6. Kharkov. Sin cambios importantes. Llegadas a la ciudad, luchando al norte y al este de Járkov.

7. Iziyum-Balakleya. Lucha en la orilla sur del Donets y en los distritos del sur de Izyum. La ciudad sufrió graves daños. El enemigo, habiendo volado parte de los puentes, se prepara para retirarse a la aglomeración de Slavyansk-Kramatorsk, donde planea una resistencia más o menos prolongada. Hay una acumulación de fuerzas en el área de Pavlograd para un posible contraataque, como un intento fallido de atacar a las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas cerca de Balakleya.

8. Zaporozhye. El frente en Kamenskoye está parado. Gulyai-Pole sigue aguantando, y aún no es posible atravesar la barrera ucraniana aquí. Los combates continúan al este de Gulai-pole.

9. Kiev. La contraofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas en Gostamel y Bucha resultó ser virtual. Ya esta tarde, las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas se vieron obligadas a admitir que Gostomel está retenido por las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas. Debido a los continuos combates y ataques de artillería, Gostomel, Bucha e Irpen siguen siendo destruidos.

10. Nikolaev. Luchando al norte de la ciudad. Un intento de ataque contra la central hidroeléctrica de Kakhovskaya fue repelido. En el propio Nikolaev, el enemigo tiene graves pérdidas, principalmente debido a los ataques de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas y lanzacohetes. Como resultado del reciente bombardeo de un aeródromo en la región de Jersón, 3 helicópteros de Rusia y varios camiones resultaron destruidos o dañados.

PS. por la noche, hubo informes de que el enemigo se estaba alejando de Ugledar, y Novotoretsk fue liberado del enemigo.


----------



## ferrys (16 Mar 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> No soy experto, pero os juro que no entiendo nada, pero nada.
> 
> 1- La desinformacion es brutal, no se si los rusos ganan, pierden o empatan.
> 
> ...



Los rusos han perdido por que tenían dos días para invadir Ucrania. 
Todo lo que pase desde esos dos días no importa por que han perdido. Escuche a los expertos que saben de esto.


----------



## esNecesario (16 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Me das la razon. EN TODAS esas frases la palabra nazi está bien usada. En todas. Informate.



Al ignore por subnormal.


----------



## Billy Ray (16 Mar 2022)

_ El portavoz del Kremlin dice que los comentarios de Biden llamando a Putin un "criminal de guerra" fueron "una retórica inaceptable e imperdonable".

_


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Lo es realmente.



Tú líder, no mi líder


----------



## arriondas (16 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Que vayan aprendiendo a preparar platos de cebada



Y Juanito Navarro y Raúl Sender en Telecinco.


----------



## coscorron (16 Mar 2022)

Supongo que los rusos tendrán la lección aprendida y no les bastarán las promesas sino que querran garantías ...


----------



## kelden (16 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La otan tiene centenares de ciudades importantes, Rusia no llegan a 50. Entre S. Petersburgo y Moscú concentran el 10% de la población de Rusia, si se dividen las nukes según población le tocan 574 nukes a repartir entre las dos ciudades.



Con 3 bombas termonucleares de 1 Mtn se puede destruir cualquier pais europeo:

1.- 2 a dos centrales nucleares
2.- 1 a generar un PEM sobre el pais en cuestión

El siglo XV les iba a parecer ciencia ficción.

USA con 6 ó 7 y Rusia con 8 ó 10.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## mazuste (16 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Según la TV1, acabo de oírlo así a la despistada porque estaba con el PC, Rusia esta quebrada y arruinada



También dijeron, en su día, que lo estaba Irán y Venezuela...
Pero los sueños no preñan ni abriendo la boca cambian la realidad...


----------



## NPI (16 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Lo es realmente.



Vuelve a la RS del pájaro azul a guerrear.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Eneko Aritza (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## NoRTH (16 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Lo es realmente.



eres un vasallo !!


----------



## Roedr (16 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _ El portavoz del Kremlin dice que los comentarios de Biden llamando a Putin un "criminal de guerra" fueron "una retórica inaceptable e imperdonable".
> 
> _



No lo vi tan vehemente cuando mataron a cien mil civiles iraquíes para robar el petróleo de Iraq.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (16 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Y Juanito Navarro y Raúl Sender en Telecinco.



Tienes tan poco sentido como las fotos a pie de pagina de tus mensajes


----------



## Teuro (16 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Al final las potencias terrestres ganan.



Tienes razón, por eso Reino Unido le ha ido la cosa mal en toda la historia.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Mar 2022)

LOL


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (16 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Un recordatorio de los malvados rusos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 986528



Que problema hay en que voluntariamente esos pàises quieran estar en la OTAN????


----------



## Fauna iberica (16 Mar 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> *AQUI TIENES ALGUNOS EJEMPLOS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tienes razon hay que llamarles genericamente escoria nazi a eliminar


----------



## bigmaller (16 Mar 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> *AQUI TIENES ALGUNOS EJEMPLOS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Me das la razon. EN TODAS esas frases la palabra nazi está bien usada. En todas. Informate.
Acabas de hacer el ridiculo.


Seguro que habrá muchos posts en los que han llamado nazis a los ukros en general. Pero eres tan subnormal que los ejemplos que pines no te dan la tazon. El que mas se podia acercar era zhude, por ser el mas" generalista". Mig-29smt y yo la hemos clavado.


----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Joder Rejón, un comentario más normal de lo que acostumbras. Sin meterte con los podemitas o los socialistas.



Joder amigo es que no meterse con esos iluminaos es de juzgado de guardia.


----------



## bigmaller (16 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Tienes razón, por eso Reino Unido le ha ido la cosa mal en toda la historia.



La historia es el final?


----------



## raptors (16 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Añada además otros supuestos 100 años de dominio chino.



tu m@m@ me tiene dominado... ja ja


----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Tienes tan poco sentido como las fotos a pie de pagina de tus mensajes



Jojojo touché.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (16 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Tienes razón, por eso Reino Unido le ha ido la cosa mal en toda la historia.



Porque le salvaron el culo otras potencias terrestres. Y ni siquiera eso evito el colapso de su imperio tras el desastre de la SGM


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## CEMENTITOS (16 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Y con esos calibres pretenden hacer daño a un blindado. Eso se vende por aquí.



Ni pinchó la rueda. Pero a la burbujada le sirve para montarse las películas que sus amos les dictan.
Algunos ya están compartiendo coche para ir al trabajo mientras se autoconvencen de que "bamos ganando, el horo es nuestro".
Pobrecillos.
No tenían suficiente con la humillación covidiana del año pasado donde les robaron la dignidad, que ahora además les quitan el dinero.


----------



## Minsky Moment (16 Mar 2022)

El 58% de los rusos apoyan la guerra y el 23% la rechazan. Ojo, lo dice el WP, no el Pravda:



https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/03/08/russia-public-opinion-ukraine-invasion/



La encuesta de popularidad del líder ruso también da una subida en febrero, del 69% de aprobación de su mandato en enero al 71% en febrero; el último dato es de justo antes de empezar la guerra:









Vladimir Putin's Approval Rating Gets Boost: Poll


Vladimir Putin is seeing his highest approval rating from Russians since 2018, according to a Levada-Center poll.




www.newsweek.com












Indicators







www.levada.ru


----------



## arevacoali (16 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Que problema hay en que voluntariamente esos pàises quieran estar en la OTAN????



el mismo problema que si Cuba o México quisieran montar misiles rusos en su territorio para defenderse del imperialismo americano.


----------



## NPI (16 Mar 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> eres un vasayo !!



@NoRTH vasallo


----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Que problema hay en que voluntariamente esos pàises quieran estar en la OTAN????



Ejque la OTAN te asesina día sí y día también.


----------



## Simo Hayha (16 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Un recordatorio de los malvados rusos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 986528



Es normal que paises pequeños y medianos se quieran unir a la otan para evitar que Rusia los destruya, como estamos viendo. Rusia es un país asqueroso, como estamos viendo y nadie en su sano juicio querría formar parte de nada junto a Rusia


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

*Las unidades DPR eliminaron al enemigo en Verkhnetoretsky - n.p. no lejos de Gorlovka, que durante los años de la guerra en el Donbass se convirtió en un área fortificada.

Ahora las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están tratando de contraatacar.*


----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Joderrrrrr es que lo es.....


----------



## Funci-vago (16 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Haciendo amigos.
> 
> 
> _Entiendo que los tiempos son difíciles, pero el presidente del #Ukraine no tiene traje? Tampoco tengo mucho respeto por los miembros actuales del Congreso de los EE. UU., pero aún así no me dirigiría a ellos con una camiseta. No quisiera faltarle el respeto a la institución ni a los Estados Unidos._



El chandal ya lleva lamparones, a este paso andará solo.

Hace dias que zelensky goele a choto


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Otra de las ventajas de que rusia le declare la guerra a Usa seria que inmediatamente se empezarian a arreglar varios conflictos regionales... Israel no dura ni un dia... marruecos es invadida...



Marruecos sin el paraguas de los EEUU, se convierte en un Califato del Isis o del Daesh cagando leches y se lian a bombazos con sus vecinos argelinos...


----------



## arriondas (16 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Tienes tan poco sentido como las fotos a pie de pagina de tus mensajes



Vaya una respuesta...


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (16 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Joder, mira que es difícil no dar a nada con lo que había.



Tácticas OTAN mandan los rusos atacan mucho con artillería pero su precisión es pobre matan moscas con cañones 

Asesores OTAN les dicen ataca aquí estas coordenadas y booom los vuelan 

OTAN = 

Satélites, Drones, Superiores en guerra electrónica, superiores en informática el poder de fuego no lo es todo

OTAN domina guerra multidominio, guerra mosaico, USA se enfoca mucho en la guerra de investigación del adversario son los mejores evaluando las capacidades del enemigo. 

La OTAN ha estudiado muy bien las tácticas Iranies (Ver Yemen) -


----------



## JOS1378 (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No lo vi tan vehemente cuando mataron a cien mil civiles iraquíes para robar el petróleo de Iraq.



Lo que tendrían montado en Ucrania debe ser impresionante


----------



## coscorron (16 Mar 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Europa los sanciona salvajemente y...Rusia mantiene el flujo al parecer de gas y petroleo, alguien me lo explica?



Bussiness is bussiness ... Y aún así les sale mal y nos comemos inflación a 2 digitos.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (16 Mar 2022)

Nada grita más poder mundial que tener tus bases localizadas y destruidas porque eres incapaz de detener los drones DJI Phantom 40 comerciales.


----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)

El hijoPutin empieza a tener cara de que va a perder la guerra, la cabeza o ambas cosas si dura esto dos semanas más. 

Necesita un acuerdo.


----------



## raptors (16 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *Ukrania renunciará a la OTAN, a bases extranjeras, neutralidad del país y posiblemente al Dombas...*



Fuente....??


----------



## NoRTH (16 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> @NoRTH vasallo



gracias tio
lo corrijo


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (16 Mar 2022)

arevacoali dijo:


> el mismo problema que si Cuba o México quieren montar misiles rusos en su territorio para defenderse del imperialismo americano.



Pero si hace decadas que Rusia tiene armas nucleares a menos de 30 km de Europa.

Y no hemos invadido nada.

Esa excusa ya no vale, los misiles nucleares pueden llegar a miles de kms. Un país con más de 6000 armas nucleares no tiene que temer ser invadida.

ES UNA EXCUSA.

El auntentico TEMOR de Rusia es que Ucrania (Simbolo para los rusos) les vaya mejor en la UE que en la orbita de Rusia. Se les caeria el chiringuito. No sabrían que decir al pueblo.


----------



## Billy Ray (16 Mar 2022)

_Los mismos tipos que estaban entrenando a 'rebeldes moderados' en Siria estaban entrenando a 'grupos paramilitares' en Ucrania Probablemente solo una coincidencia _


----------



## explorador (16 Mar 2022)

la reunión en Bruselas del 24 donde va a estar Biden, va a ser clave y ahí se tomarán las decisiones de las que dependerá nuestro futuro más inmediato, desplegar tropas en Ucrania como fuerza de paz, veremos como se las toma Putin, y se aprueba la imposibilidad de Rusia de acceder a las rutas internaciones de navegación desde el Báltico y desde Suez y Gibraltar


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En Mariupol quedan reductos, la mayoría está ya en manos de los chechenos. Los que quedan saben los que les esperan, la última bala para ellos antes de caer en manos de los chechenos. No están haciendo prisioneros. Es como Berlín.



No hay material grafico de lo que esta pasando dentro de Mariupol ???.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (16 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Vaya una respuesta...



Te ponen palote las esquiadoras, es lo único que saco en claro.


----------



## Teuro (16 Mar 2022)

Eneko Aritza dijo:


>



Es solo un "teatrillo" más de la que se viene encima: Inflación. Esto simplemente acelera el proceso. El mundo se queda sin recursos naturales por los que van a quedar van a subir considerablemente de precio.


----------



## crocodile (16 Mar 2022)

Parece que Mariupol caera en maximo una semana.


----------



## raptors (16 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Pero si te has modificado el nombre, A ver Repite conmigo ....MADURO ES COJONUDO, lo ha dicho Biden.



Ja ja ja


----------



## NPI (16 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> El 58% de los rusos apoyan la guerra y el 23% la rechazan. Ojo, lo dice el WP, no el Pravda:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Washington Post *"propietario* *Sociedad de Jeff Bezos"* 






 Guerra en Ucrania XVI


----------



## tomasjos (16 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Invitan a depresión los otanisto-globalistas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se está preparando el terreno para que se apruebe la Ley de Seguridad Nacional y luego la dictadura


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> No hay material grafico de lo que esta pasando dentro de Mariupol ???.



En las fosas marianas, si se sube aquí aunque sea en veteranos nos cierran el foro como a 8chan…


----------



## Von Rudel (16 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Pero si hace decadas que Rusia tiene armas nucleares a menos de 30 km de Europa.
> 
> Y no hemos invadido nada.
> 
> ...




Porque las armas nucleares que importan son las que se colocan cerca de USA, en Europa somos carne de cañon para el imperio anglosionista.


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Antes se vieron dos documentos de soldados rusos donde las foto parecían adolescentes, ahora vemos este y en la foto del documento aparece con pelo (posiblemente sea la foto de la primera comunión) y en la de soldado con más entradas que Calopez. No se, ¿no actualzian fotos y documentos?.



El carnet militar sera de cuando se alisto voluntario con 17-18 años, ahora tendra 22 o 23 años y es un puto calvo de mierda !!!.


----------



## NPI (16 Mar 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> gracias tio
> lo corrijo



@NoRTH  de un momento a otro hubiera aparecido @Taliván Hortográfico


----------



## Billy Ray (16 Mar 2022)

Menuda colección de CERDOS tenemos metidos en politica en occidente, aquí tambien he oido a alguno insinuar que deberian de cargarse a Putin. Són los métodos de la mafia, de los hampones, si viviera hoy día Al Capone sería presidente.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Es normal que paises pequeños y medianos se quieran unir a la otan para evitar que Rusia los destruya, como estamos viendo. Rusia es un país asqueroso, como estamos viendo y nadie en su sano juicio querría formar parte de nada junto a Rusia



Claro es normal pero resulta que a Rusia no le sale de la punta del ciruelo y como tiene nukes hace lo que le sale de la punta de la polla. Do you know what i mean?

Ponle bases militares rusas en México a Estados Unidos y ya si eso me cuentas.


----------



## Heres (16 Mar 2022)

Si lo piensas es una locura que lo que empezará como manifestaciones en el maidan en 2013 casi diez años después desemboca en una señora guerra


----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)

Esta guerra, quizá como todas, es un fracasado absoluto de los políticos.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

Alguien sabe a cuánto nos sale la bromita de estos ninis pro Biden-femen-greta-soros?


----------



## JOS1378 (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## visemo (16 Mar 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> Cierto, pero no confundáis nacionalistas patrios con 4 nazis colgaos.
> 
> Y es cierto que tienen más que aquí, porque aquí llevan décadas reprimiéndoles con multas y cárcel. Es lógico que tengan más.
> 
> ...



Sin entrar en debates de guerra, debería estudiar quienes son los retratos que hay en el palacio presidencial de los Ucranianos, quién es el tal Bandera, y quiénes están imponiendo sus ideas desde el 2014 en Ucrania.
Obviamente tendrás la visión de que han sido los propios ucranianos quienes así lo han decidido,etc,etc. Y seguirá incidiendo en esa verdad que a todos nos meten a golpe de imagen y letra en todos los sitios que visualiza o lee.
El caso no es ese, el caso es como en Matrix. Estás dispuesto a saber la verdad y saber que vives en un mundo de mentira y que nada de lo que sucede es verdad y asumirlo? Es muy jodido, créeme. No lo recomiendo mucho.
Si es mejor tener buena aceptación social, y vivir "tranquilo" y seguir el rebaño de grupo, esto lo recomiendo para su felicidad.
Compañero, nos llevan a una guerra. No sé si lo sabe. Y no una con fusil. No. Una guerra que ni usted ni yo tenemos mínima probabilidad de hacer nada, ni de sobrevivir.
Y no es porque hay un malvado ser que vino del inframundo y de repente se divertía atacando sitios, zonas,etc por simple diversión y ego. No. 
Pero repito, si quiere se lo explico aunque no se lo recomiendo como ya le comenté antes.Y es más, estoy seguro que ni en el fondo,ni en el frente, querría. 
Como consejo, no vaya llamando subnormales a quienes a lo mejor, y solo a lo mejor, intentan exponer otra realidad que lo único que le sucede, es que le aterraria admitirla.
Un saludo.


----------



## Minsky Moment (16 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _ El portavoz del Kremlin dice que los comentarios de Biden llamando a Putin un "criminal de guerra" fueron "una retórica inaceptable e imperdonable".
> 
> _



Lo mejor que se puede hacer con la chocha momia es hacerle poquito caso.


----------



## Decimus (16 Mar 2022)

Mi firma.

Jajajaja.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


>



 
Es mucho pedir que tiréis unas nukes a Rusia?


----------



## arriondas (16 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Te ponen palote las esquiadoras, es lo único que saco en claro.



Si tenemos que recurrir a eso... Mal vamos.


----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)

Espero que acabe la guerra, pero que las sanciones a Putin no cesen. No podemos permitir que hayan locos imponiendo acuerdos a fuerza de muertos. 

Y no lo olvidemos, hoy no apretará el botón rojo, pero en cualquier momento puede hacerlo.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (16 Mar 2022)

Heres dijo:


> Si lo piensas es una locura que lo que empezará como manifestaciones en el maidan en 2013 casi diez años después desemboca en una señora guerra



Hoy es todo un logro, vas a una media de 0.5 mensajes por año


----------



## raptors (16 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Marruecos sin el paraguas de los EEUU, se convierte en un Califato del Isis o del Daesh cagando leches y se lian a bombazos con sus vecinos argelinos...



mmm lo pondría en duda.. ya que claramente el Isis y el Daesh están bajo administración Usa... En caso de guerra rusia-usa.. todo oriente se iría contra israel, isis, daesh....


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Con 3 bombas termonucleares de 1 Mtn se puede destruir cualquier pais europeo:
> 
> 1.- 2 a dos centrales nucleares
> 2.- 1 a generar un PEM sobre el pais en cuestión
> ...



si sobrevives a la radiacion solo te queda suicidio por kiki


----------



## Riina (16 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La otan tiene centenares de ciudades importantes, Rusia no llegan a 50. Entre S. Petersburgo y Moscú concentran el 10% de la población de Rusia, si se dividen las nukes según población le tocan 574 nukes a repartir entre las dos ciudades.



La Otan solo tiene tres ciudades en lo alto. New York, Washington y Londres. Toda la estructura se mantiene por los políticos, banqueros, industriales y militares anglos. Si nukeas esas tres ciudades, el caos se adueñaría del mundo occidental.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

En Siria si se atreven a hacer lo que le sale de los huevos


----------



## Kluster (16 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


>




Pero que dice usted hereje... En Ucrania sólo hay super-demócratas con sello de calidad garantizado.


----------



## Ajoporro (16 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> la reunión en Bruselas del 24 donde va a estar Biden, va a ser clave y ahí se tomarán las decisiones de las que dependerá nuestro futuro más inmediato, desplegar tropas en Ucrania como fuerza de paz, veremos como se las toma Putin, y se aprueba la imposibilidad de Rusia de acceder a las rutas internaciones de navegación desde el Báltico y desde Suez y Gibraltar



Pensamiento típico de una talasocracia, cerrar los accesos por mar. Si Putin lo hace bien, en unos pocos años, todo el comercio de Eurasia se hará por tierra, desde Lisboa a Vladivostock, desde Rotterdam a Yiwu. Redes inmensas de líneas férreas, de oleoductos y gasoductos. USA quedará reducida a su continente, ya pueden construir barcos. ésta es una oportunidad única para diseñar el futuro. Rusia y China e India lo tienen claro, sólo falta Europa, la Vieja Europa no quiere salir de su zona de confort, se está muy calentito tal y como estamos. Pero hay mucha gente que tiene frío y hambre. O Europa vuelve su mirada hacia el Este o muere.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Tácticas OTAN mandan los rusos atacan mucho con artillería pero su precisión es pobre matan moscas con cañones
> 
> Asesores OTAN les dicen ataca aquí estas coordenadas y booom los vuelan
> 
> ...



Joder, y que yo tenga que thankearle...si será clara la cosa...


----------



## JOS1378 (16 Mar 2022)

*La ayuda militar occidental a Ucrania (II): Preguntas obvias, respuestas incómodas*

16 de marzo de 2022
Agregar comentario








Por Francisco Palomares* –

El ejército ucraniano y organizaciones auxiliares están siendo nutridas con armas de calidad desigual y procedentes de no menos de 15 países, con una coordinación basada en objetivos políticos más que militares.


*¿Por qué y para qué se envían esas armas?*

Toda vez que se firmaron los Protocolos de Minsk el 5 de septiembre de 2014, el tándem EEUU / Unión Europea hipotecó buena parte de sus bazas diplomáticas con respecto al control de la geopolítica rusa en Europa. Ocho años más tarde, la abulia de los actores occidentales ante la necesidad de hacer cumplir lo acordado, combinada con un apoyo material a Kiev intermitente en la vorágine de escalada diplomático/militar y toda una batería de sucesos en clave rusa y ucraniana, propiciaron una reacción en cadena de sucesos que empezaron a materializarse de forma masiva con el incremento de tropas rusas en la frontera con Ucrania. En cuanto Rusia lanzó el primer misil Kalibr, Moscú decidió comprobar de cuánta “liquidez” disponía Occidente. El resultado es una operación de RRPP de un tamaño gigantesco, alimentada por una narrativa exacerbada en cuanto a los motivos y resultados de la misma, englobado en las palabras (y sentencia) del secretario general de la OTAN Stoltenberg:

*Continuaremos haciendo lo que sea necesario para proteger y defender cada centímetro del territorio de la OTAN.*

Al margen de los gestos y ruedas de prensa, hay una cuestión que parece pasar de soslayo en la prensa, salvando excepciones como el artículo de Forbes “Ukraine’s Use Of Stinger And Javelin Missiles Is Outstripping U.S. Production” y es: puesto que nosotros (Occidente) no vamos a luchar por Kiev, hagamos negocio. Un trato que podríamos dividir en dos partes, siendo la primera el vaciado de arsenales cuyos inventarios no sirven a los países tenedores, se han vuelto obsoletos y cuyo coste por donarlos es inferior al de destruirlos. La segunda deviene del hecho de que, descartada la transferencia de material medio y pesado y la certeza de que con armamento como las ametralladoras Ameli no se puede alimentar a un ejército amigo lo suficiente como para sostener la campaña de lavado de imagen, así que añadimos al pack ciertos sistemas actuales que además generan una demanda en los países que donan el material para la causa. Cuantos más envíos y más heterogéneos tecnológicamente sean, mejor para los complejos industrial-militares occidentales.

*¿Qué influencia tangible tiene y tendrá el armamento occidental enviado en la guerra?*
El primer filtro para responder a esta pregunta es hacernos otra: ¿De cuánto material “prescindible” disponen los países que apoyan a Kiev y, si su ritmo de producción no cumple la demanda sobrevenida, podrían incrementarla? El ejército ucraniano y organizaciones auxiliares están siendo nutridas con armas de calidad desigual y procedentes de no menos de 15 países, con una coordinación basada en objetivos políticos más que militares e incapaces de producir más en el corto plazo; entre otras razones, porque buena parte del material ya no se fabrica. Cuando se agoten los inventarios, el dilema político será: ¿Ayuda militar de línea, o ayuda humanitaria?

Lo que Kiev está recibiendo hasta el momento es, en esencia, armamento y protección ligera para infantería, con el objetivo militar occidental de que esta sea capaz de ralentizar o detener temporalmente a las puntas de lanza rusas. Considerar siquiera la perspectiva de que el ejército ucraniano, rearmado con Panzerfaust 3 o Stinger por ejemplo, pueda tener el plus necesario de cara a contraofensivas de nivel superior al local es absurdo. Nadie ha garantizado un suministro ilimitado y salvando los nueve obuses D-30, el armamento pesado es una fantasía de moralidad, así que en cuanto el cordón umbilical se corte, bien por agotamiento material bien por acción rusa, los ucranianos se verán obligados a exprimir hasta la última bala en su territorio y ese “efecto dopante” se disipará.

*¿Ucrania paga por esas armas?*
Desde una visión simplista, no se ha hecho declaración alguna en la cual Ucrania tenga que pagar por el armamento que recibe en donaciones, pero lo cierto es que se le han abierto numerosas vías de crédito con objeto de que pudieran rearmarse tanto en tiempos de paz como de invasión. ¿Quiénes las han facilitado? Los mismos países que revisten todo su apoyo a Kiev en donaciones. La jugada es la siguiente: Occidente presta dinero y material a Ucrania – Ucrania compra armas a Occidente con ese dinero – Occidente estimula su industria militar.

*¿Qué material militar necesita Ucrania en realidad?*
Puesto que el objeto de asistencia es un ejército equipado en más de un 75 por ciento con material soviético, la solución más racional y rentable en términos logísticos y doctrinales para las tropas ucranianas sería la recolección, clasificación, reparación en talleres cercanos a la frontera ucraniana y entrega de cada bidón de combustible, ración, bala, fusil de asalto, camión, pieza de artillería, tanque y aeronave proveniente de países ex-Pacto de Varsovia y bajo la cúpula de la OTAN. Ello requeriría un órgano militar rector con plenos poderes en la esfera OTAN, de tal forma que los países tenedores del material, previamente filtrado en base a criterios racionales como la compatibilidad y cantidad de repuestos, requerimientos de combustible y municiones, equipos occidentales auxiliares susceptibles de ser entregados o su uso actual entre las fuerzas ucranianas, los enajenen con la seguridad de que los “desvestidos” reciban a cambio armamento occidental y el despliegue de tropas que cubran el vacío material temporal. Un escenario favorable con la cesión de los MiG-29 polacos hubiera sido un ejemplo palmario de este rumbo, pero los cortapisas políticos hacen imposible su realización.

**Francisco Palomares*, escribe en Descifrando la Guerra.
_Artículo publicado en Descifrando la Guerra._

Foto de portada: Envíos de equipo y munición estadounidense a Ucrania. Vía New York Post.


----------



## explorador (16 Mar 2022)

Los drones turcos están destrozando a los rusos, veremos como les funcionan los yankees


----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Pero si hace decadas que Rusia tiene armas nucleares a menos de 30 km de Europa.
> 
> Y no hemos invadido nada.
> 
> ...



Fin del Hilo.


----------



## raptors (16 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Rusia quiere que *Kiev adopte un estatus de neutralidad diseñado por Putin*, aunque manteniendo un ejército propio -con ciertas limitaciones-. Rusia, en definitiva, quiere que Ucrania adopte el *modelo de países como Suecia o Austria*.
> 
> Pero Ukrania no está, en principio, a favor de este punto, pues *reclama un modelo de neutralidad propio*, aunque renunciando a su entrada en la OTAN.



Te olvidas que el pueblo de ucrania del este está hermanado con el pueblo ruso...


----------



## Evangelion (16 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La otan tiene centenares de ciudades importantes, Rusia no llegan a 50. Entre S. Petersburgo y Moscú concentran el 10% de la población de Rusia, si se dividen las nukes según población le tocan 574 nukes a repartir entre las dos ciudades.



Unas 5000 nukes tienen Rusia y otras 5000 tienen la OTAN,
Matemáticas la OTan tiene unos 900-1000 millones de habitantes, Rusia 145.
Las matemáticas son claras: todos los nucleos urbanos de Rusia quedarían aniquiladas.
Eso sin contar que Rusia tendria que tirar tambien nukes a las principales ciudades ucranianas ( se le van otros 100 nukes por ahi)


----------



## Elimina (16 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Espero que acabe la guerra, pero que las sanciones a Putin no cesen. No podemos permitir que hayan locos imponiendo acuerdos a fuerza de muertos.
> 
> Y no lo olvidemos, hoy no apretará el botón rojo, pero en cualquier momento puede hacerlo.



Lo siento, ya no puedo responderte. Sé que nadie lo hace, pero lo haré por primera y última vez.
¿Cómo puedes, estando desde el 2015 en el foro, tener el comportamiento de un programa?


----------



## rejon (16 Mar 2022)

Y para firmar este acuerdo han muerto tantos miles de ucranianos? No lo creo, pero aunque se firmara esta especie de capitulación , el odio hacia los rusos en Ucrania harían inviable esta opción.


----------



## vladimirovich (16 Mar 2022)

Heres dijo:


> Si lo piensas es una locura que lo que empezará como manifestaciones en el maidan en 2013 casi diez años después desemboca en una señora guerra



E incluso posiblemente con la destruccion de Rusia...porque una vez que la guerra en Ucrania finiquite al ejercito ruso preparate para lo que se viene en Rusia, la revolucion bolchevique y la guerra civil van a ser como un capitulo de Bob Esponja comparado con lo que va a venir cuando la resaca de la debacle llegue a Moscu.


----------



## ferrys (16 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Los drones turcos están destrozando a los rusos, veremos como les funcionan los yankees



Peor seguro que no. Tiro yo a la grija y doy a más.


----------



## alcorconita (16 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Los drones turcos están destrozando a los rusos, veremos como les funcionan los yankees



No aciertan ni uno. Imagino que fuego de mortero.


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> la reunión en Bruselas del 24 donde va a estar Biden, va a ser clave y ahí se tomarán las decisiones de las que dependerá nuestro futuro más inmediato, desplegar tropas en Ucrania como fuerza de paz, veremos como se las toma Putin, y se aprueba la imposibilidad de Rusia de acceder a las rutas internaciones de navegación desde el Báltico y desde Suez y Gibraltar



numerologicamente sale comienzo III guerra mundial y no es coña alguirn lo puso en el hilo


----------



## Salamandra (16 Mar 2022)

bueno. aquí cada uno con su tema. Yo con las deudas rusas. En un periódico he leído un comentrio al efecto con ciertos visos de poder ser. Y además es devolver la pelota sin que caiga al suelo." Copypasteo":

Rusia paga la deuda a través de corresponsalías. Abre cuentas en bancos rusos, a nombre de las entidades occidentales y deposita allí el pago. Como los bancos occidentales tienen prohibido operar con los rusos, el pago queda congelado en Rusia. Totalmente legal. Con respecto a los activos extranjeros en suelo ruso, se calcula en unos 600 mil millones de dólares que le están regalando a Rusia, pues las empresas de la UE, EEUU y Canadá que no puedan seguir operando allí, entrarán en fase de liquidación. Ésa es la razón por la que Toyota anunciaba el cierre de su planta en San Petersburgo y después aclaraba que se trataba de una interrupción temporal. No es buena idea dejarle a Rusia la ingeniería, las cadenas de montaje, etc, prácticamente regalados, y que solo necesiten materias primas y energía, que tienen de sobra, más la electrónica que les provee China, para que ocupen tu mercado con tus propios productos tuneados. Eso solo lo hacen los subn0rmales.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (16 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y para llagar a eso hacía falta destruir, arruinar y derramar tanta sangre???



Tienes 12 años o que pasa ¿?
Zelensky es una marioneta de USA, que ha traicionado a su pueblo y a sus conciudadanos. Un actor sin experiencia política y fácilmente manipulable por "asesores" pagados por el Pentágono.
Lo han embarcado en una guerra que no puede ganar con el objetivo de desangrar a Europa, y el muy tonto ha aceptado creyéndose un gran estratega.
Si la OTAN sigue enviando armas en Ucrania no quedarán varones que puedan empuñarlas.
¿Ese es el plan?
¿Esa es la estrategia?


----------



## Simo Hayha (16 Mar 2022)

Ucranios machacan tanque orcorruso


----------



## coscorron (16 Mar 2022)

Ajoporro dijo:


> Pensamiento típico de una talasocracia, cerrar los accesos por mar. Si Putin lo hace bien, en unos pocos años, todo el comercio de Eurasia se hará por tierra, desde Lisboa a Vladivostock, desde Rotterdam a Yiwu. Redes inmensas de líneas férreas, de oleoductos y gasoductos. USA quedará reducida a su continente, ya pueden construir barcos. ésta es una oportunidad única para diseñar el futuro. Rusia y China e India lo tienen claro, sólo falta Europa, la Vieja Europa no quiere salir de su zona de confort, se está muy calentito tal y como estamos. Pero hay mucha gente que tiene frío y hambre. O Europa vuelve su mirada hacia el Este o muere.



Los EEUU considerandose los dueños de los mares y dictando quien puede y quien no puede comerciar ??? Ni siquiera sus aliados deberían aceptar eso y por eso es ilegal ese tipo de actuación desde el derecho internacional. Al final el puto viejo democrata nos lleva a la guerra mundial si o si por no aceptar que el fin de los tiempos de dominación de su país llegan a su fin.


----------



## Kluster (16 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Es mucho pedir que tiréis unas nukes a Rusia?



¿Es mucho pedir que os caiga un pepinazo nuclear encima por intentar salvar a un estado títere de USA corrupto y criminal?


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

*Ucrania intercambió 9 soldados rusos capturados por el ex alcalde de Melitopol, cómplice por larga duración de los nazis locales, Ivan Fedorov.*


----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Los drones turcos están destrozando a los rusos, veremos como les funcionan los yankees




Diossss esto ya es el éxtasis, con el Highway to Hell!!!


Música decadente capitalista, queremos más, un Shoot To Thrill, un Heatseeker, un Hells Bells...

Y un Thunderstruck contra el Kremlin!


----------



## ferrys (16 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Unas 5000 nukes tienen Rusia y otras 5000 tienen la OTAN,
> Matemáticas la OTan tiene unos 900-1000 millones de habitantes, Rusia 145.
> Las matemáticas son claras: todos los nucleos urbanos de Rusia quedarían aniquiladas.
> Eso sin contar que Rusia tendria que tirar tambien nukes a las principales ciudades ucranianas ( se le van otros 100 nukes por ahi)



Hay que ser tonto cojones. Es decir que si tiro uno en Madrid y jodo a 5 millones es menos que joder a 100.000 de una ciudad pequeña rusa.


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Se está preparando el terreno para que se apruebe la Ley de Seguridad Nacional y luego la dictadura



en ese caso habra que bajarse los planos de la guillotina


----------



## Satori (16 Mar 2022)

Hoy en Letonia celebran el día de recuerdo de los legionarios letones. 
El problemilla es que tales legionarios estaban encuadrados en la Waffen SS nazi. Ni más ni menos. Y lo celebran:


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remembrance_Day_of_the_Latvian_Legionnaire



Me ha venido a la mente la versión rusa sobre escuadrones de la muerte ucronazis


----------



## gester (16 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _ El portavoz del Kremlin dice que los comentarios de Biden llamando a Putin un "criminal de guerra" fueron "una retórica inaceptable e imperdonable".
> 
> _



Y que van a hacer? Enfadarse y no respirar? Amenazar otra vez con pepinos nucleares?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> bueno. aquí cada uno con su tema. Yo con las deudas rusas. En un periódico he leído un comentrio al efecto con ciertos visos de poder ser. Y además es devolver la pelota sin que caiga al suelo." Copypasteo":
> 
> Rusia paga la deuda a través de corresponsalías. Abre cuentas en bancos rusos, a nombre de las entidades occidentales y deposita allí el pago. Como los bancos occidentales tienen prohibido operar con los rusos, el pago queda congelado en Rusia. Totalmente legal. Con respecto a los activos extranjeros en suelo ruso, se calcula en unos 600 mil millones de dólares que le están regalando a Rusia, pues las empresas de la UE, EEUU y Canadá que no puedan seguir operando allí, entrarán en fase de liquidación. Ésa es la razón por la que Toyota anunciaba el cierre de su planta en San Petersburgo y después aclaraba que se trataba de una interrupción temporal. No es buena idea dejarle a Rusia la ingeniería, las cadenas de montaje, etc, prácticamente regalados, y que solo necesiten materias primas y energía, que tienen de sobra, más la electrónica que les provee China, para que ocupen tu mercado con tus propios productos tuneados. Eso solo lo hacen los subn0rmales.



Es que nuestros políticos parecen subnormales muchas veces…están dejando fábricas en manos rusas que luego serán difíciles de recuperar….


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (16 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> La Fed sube un 0,25% los tipos de interés y promete seguir con las alzas
> 
> 
> @Erio-Eleuterio



Antes de la guerra se esperaba un alza del 0,50%. En este punto les ha venido bien el conflicto ucraniano a USA.

No digo na y lo digo to...

En cualquier caso a partir de ahora cada reunión en 2022 se traducirá en un aumento de como mínimo un cuarto de punto.


----------



## Evangelion (16 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Un recordatorio de los malvados rusos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 986528



¿Alguno de esos 14 ha atacado a Rusia o a sus intereses?...es para un amigo.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Ucranios machacan tanque orcorruso



Si espaciais el postear el mismo vídeo de hora en hora en vez de de 5 minutos en 5 minutos, se hace más ameno


----------



## mirkoxx (16 Mar 2022)

*Informes de intensos combates cerca de Gusarovka e Izyum, tropas rusas avanzando hacia Slavyansk. Parece que la autopista M03 entre Izyum y Slavyansk está bajo control ruso (disputado) en este momento. No creo que haya un asalto a Slavyansk ahora, pero el "gran caldero" se está volviendo más real.*



*Ucrania/Rusia: al este de Kiev, elementos del 136º Batallón de reconocimiento de la Guardia con unidades de zapadores han avanzado al sureste de Kiev y se encuentran a unos 20 km del Dniéper. Los BTG y las unidades de reabastecimientos también han hecho algunos avances hacia el oeste. SOF/Unid. Reconoc. rusas y elementos avanzados están dispersos por la ciudad, algunos en los límites de la ciudad, pero la capacidad de los BTG principales para rodear la ciudad en un cordón exterior todavía no es posible sin un apoyo aéreo significativo y más progresos al Este. Exitos significativos en Kyiv y otras regiones hoy por parte de la artillería ucraniana, combinados con ISR de calidad. El fracaso inicial de las misiones aerotransportadas de la Fuerza Aérea Rusa y la falta de superioridad aérea ha significado poco o ningún apoyo aéreo para las fuerzas terrestres rusas en muchas zonas.
*


----------



## arriondas (16 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> la reunión en Bruselas del 24 donde va a estar Biden, va a ser clave y ahí se tomarán las decisiones de las que dependerá nuestro futuro más inmediato, desplegar tropas en Ucrania como fuerza de paz, veremos como se las toma Putin, y se aprueba la imposibilidad de Rusia de acceder a las rutas internaciones de navegación desde el Báltico y desde Suez y Gibraltar



En román paladino, un bloqueo naval. ¿Saben los pijoteros de Nexta a lo que equivale un bloqueo naval?


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

Zelenski, al Capitolio: "Yo tengo un sueño... proteger el cielo ucraniano. Recordad el 11-S, recordad Pearl Harbor"


----------



## El amigo (16 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Vuelve a la RS del pájaro azul a guerrear.



No te gusta reconocer la realidad.


----------



## vladimirovich (16 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y para firmar este acuerdo han muerto tantos miles de ucranianos? No lo creo, pero aunque se firmara esta especie de capitulación , el odio hacia los rusos en Ucrania harían inviable esta opción.



Zelensky no va a firmar ningun acuerdo, basicamente porque los anglos no quieren, si lo intenta lo liquidan..ataque ruso, ha muerto como un heroe, bla, bla,bla..

Los anglos tienen una oportunidad historica, acabar con Rusia, tienen al ejercito ruso atrapado en Ucrania desplegado con el plan mas estupido de la historia militar (posiblemente preparado por ellos con mandos rusos que trabajan para Langley) y los estan masacrando, en 3 meses simplemente ya no habra ejercito ruso operativo..¿de verdad te crees que van a dejar escapar esta oportunidad porque el farlopero se ponga sentimental?.


----------



## El amigo (16 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Tú líder, no mi líder



No es mi líder. Pero desgraciadamente si el de nuestros dirigentes y de los tuyos....realmente también.


----------



## El amigo (16 Mar 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> eres un vasallo !!



No muy distinto a lo que tú puedas ser. Soy realista.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> No es mi líder. Pero desgraciadamente si el de nuestros dirigentes y de los tuyos....realmente también.



Revisa el concepto de líder en la RAE


----------



## Satori (16 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Unas 5000 nukes tienen Rusia y otras 5000 tienen la OTAN,
> Matemáticas la OTan tiene unos 900-1000 millones de habitantes, Rusia 145.
> Las matemáticas son claras: todos los nucleos urbanos de Rusia quedarían aniquiladas.
> Eso sin contar que Rusia tendria que tirar tambien nukes a las principales ciudades ucranianas ( se le van otros 100 nukes por ahi)



Los tiros no van por ahí. Los americanos quieren llegar a una situación en la que puedan dar un primer golpe nuclear sin que los rusos puedan replicar porque destruyan a la inmensa mayoría del poder nuclear ruso, incluidos los submarinos SSBN, en los primeros instantes, sin que Rusia pueda lanzar los suyos. Y si alguno escapa, que lo intercepten con el escudo antimisiles situado en las mismas fronteras rusas.


----------



## Simo Hayha (16 Mar 2022)

Camión que transporta orcorrusos libertadores en la caja recibe amor fraternal de los ucranios.


----------



## El amigo (16 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Revisa el concepto de líder en la RAE



Se que me entiendes perfectamente.


----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

gester dijo:


> Y que van a hacer? Enfadarse y no respirar? Amenazar otra vez con pepinos nucleares?



A saber con qué amenaza ahora, va a ser igual de descojonante.


----------



## ferrys (16 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En román paladino, un bloqueo naval. ¿Saben los pijoteros de Nexta a lo que equivale un bloqueo naval?



Lo que no se entiende es por qué cuesta tanto entender que la OTAN ya está en Ucrania desde hace años. Dicen los rusos que 180 y en occidente se dice que 35. Los 145 restantes no estaban. Estaban pero no.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Zelensky no va a firmar ningun acuerdo, basicamente porque los anglos no quieren, si lo intenta lo liquidan..ataque ruso, ha muerto como un heroe, bla, bla,bla..
> 
> Los anglos tienen una oportunidad historica, acabar con Rusia, tienen al ejercito ruso atrapado en Ucrania desplegado con el plan mas estupido de la historia militar (posiblemente preparado por ellos con mandos rusos que trabajan para Langley) y los estan masacrando, en 3 meses simplemente ya no habra ejercito ruso operativo..¿de verdad te crees que van a dejar escapar esta oportunidad porque el farlopero se ponga sentimental?.



El ejército USA es rehén de Irán y Rusia en Siria e Irak…como se vió el otro día. Es muy fácil eliminar a los soldados en esas dos zonas. No pueden parar los misiles que les lanzan.


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

Un mercenario del Reino Unido permaneció en Ucrania solo nueve horas y se marchó.

Jake Pryday, un veterano de la OTAN, habló con 1843 Magazine sobre ello. Inmediatamente después de su llegada, se les dijo a él y a otros voluntarios que se someterían a un entrenamiento por cinco días y luego independientemente de su experiencia militar, irían al frente.

El británico habló sobre las condiciones ofrecidas a los mercenarios: fueron instalados en una habitación sin calefacción en donde hay 25 camas sin sábanas. Y en el comedor se sirvió un desayuno de fideos y “un zumo de sabor extraño que olía a gasolina”.

Prometieron pagar 7.000 hryvnias al mes (unos 230 dólares). A todos ellos se les ofreció un contrato indefinido, bajo el cual se suponía que no debían salir del país. “Básicamente estás firmando tu sentencia de muerte”, dice Pridey. "No estoy interesado en ser un héroe o morir".

Él, como muchos otros, se negó a firmar el contrato: “Para mí, esto es un engaño. Te están vendiendo un sueño. "¡Puedes ayudar al pueblo ucraniano!" Pero luego te lanzan al peor lugar posible en una zona de guerra".

Como resultado, Pride hizo autostop hasta la frontera y se fue.

@rt_ruso


----------



## circodelia2 (16 Mar 2022)

Boosteezooo......
Tweeter 10 Rusia 1 
.....


----------



## explorador (16 Mar 2022)

Interesante que fuese lo que deseo, estos miserables no se les puede privar del sufrimiento en sus carnes igual, al que gracias a ellos, sufre el pueblo ucraniano


----------



## JOS1378 (16 Mar 2022)

Dile a tus amigos de UkraHollywood que rueden nuevos videos, que los que poneis ya nos lo sabemos de memoria




Simo Hayha dijo:


> Camión que transporta orcorrusos libertadores en la caja recibe amor fraternal de los ucranios.


----------



## crocodile (16 Mar 2022)

Explosiones en la población bielorrusa de Stolino, también en otras.

❗In the cities of Belarus, people hear a roar similar to explosions

According to local residents, explosions are heard in Baranovichi, Lunnitsa, Zhlobin, Slutsk and Gantsevichi.


----------



## Minsky Moment (16 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Zelensky no va a firmar ningun acuerdo, basicamente porque los anglos no quieren, si lo intenta lo liquidan..ataque ruso, ha muerto como un heroe, bla, bla,bla..
> 
> Los anglos tienen una oportunidad historica, acabar con Rusia, tienen al ejercito ruso atrapado en Ucrania desplegado con el plan mas estupido de la historia militar (posiblemente preparado por ellos con mandos rusos que trabajan para Langley) y los estan masacrando, en 3 meses simplemente ya no habra ejercito ruso operativo..¿de verdad te crees que van a dejar escapar esta oportunidad porque el farlopero se ponga sentimental?.



Me interesa el proveedor que te suple. Parece de buena calidac.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (16 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Interesante que fuese lo que deseo, estos miserables no se les puede privar del sufrimiento en sus carnes igual, al que gracias a ellos, sufre el pueblo ucraniano



Ya es ahora de que bielorrusia envia su ejercito a ucrania


----------



## Proletario Blanco (16 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> je,je,je….están metidos hasta en centro…no los conoces bien…los despellejan vivos y los suben a las fosas marianas…
> 
> Es un aviso para los posibles mercenarios que quieran acudir a Ucrania…



Que machote eres. Estás del lado de gentuza que se casa con niñas menores de 12 años y sólo sirve para asesinar y volar. 

Enhorabuena escoria.


----------



## PutoNWO (16 Mar 2022)

Explosiones en Bielorrusia?


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (16 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Explosiones en la población bielorrusa de Stolino.



y algunas zonas más de bielorusia. 

Desde Baranovichi informan que escucharon fuertes sonidos similares a explosiones. Según ellos, eran tan fuertes que las ventanas de la casa temblaban. Un mensaje similar vino de Gantsevichi.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Se que me entiendes perfectamente.



Si yo te entiendo pero no te comprendo


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Antes de la guerra se esperaba un alza del 0,50%. En este punto les ha venido bien el conflicto ucraniano a USA.
> 
> No digo na y lo digo to...
> 
> En cualquier caso a partir de ahora cada reunión en 2022 se traducirá en un aumento de como mínimo un cuarto de punto.



no sera este el caso de europa y menos de españa que se hunde soltando subvenciones a la parroquia el timogobierno


----------



## Gonzalor (16 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Interesante que fuese lo que deseo, estos miserables no se les puede privar del sufrimiento en sus carnes igual, al que gracias a ellos, sufre el pueblo ucraniano



Joder...


----------



## JOS1378 (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## ferrys (16 Mar 2022)

Los nazis pillados huyendo de Mariupol como refugiados. 
No va a quedar ni el apuntador.


----------



## Ajoporro (16 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Interesante que fuese lo que deseo, estos miserables no se les puede privar del sufrimiento en sus carnes igual, al que gracias a ellos, sufre el pueblo ucraniano



Joder ... hago un pronóstico con muchas posibilidades de owned épico.

Rusia lanzará un par de bombas atómicas en algún lugar despoblado de USA ... Nevada, Nuevo Méjico ... para demostrarle a Yayo Biden que van en serio.

Antes de 30días .... Sí, para Semana Santa. Quizá antes..


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Que machote eres. Estás del lado de gentuza que se casa con niñas menores de 12 años y sólo sirve para asesinar y volar.
> 
> Enhorabuena escoria.



No, simplemente veo lo que pasa, cosas que me enseñaron en el bachillerato franquista. Buenos profesores que enseñaban a pensar…


----------



## JOS1378 (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## raptors (16 Mar 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> No, los cortos de mente son los que no hacen más que llamar nazis a los ucranianos. Echa un vistazo en este mismo hilo, yo he contado más de 20 foreros en las últimas páginas.
> 
> No tergiverses, payaso de feria.



EScupes pura mierda...!!


----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

Ajoporro dijo:


> Joder ... hago un pronóstico con muchas posibilidades de owned épico.
> 
> Rusia lanzará un par de bombas atómicas en algún lugar despoblado de USA ... Nevada, Nuevo Méjico ... para demostrarle a Yayo Biden que van en serio.
> 
> Antes de 30días .... Sí, para Semana Santa. Quizá antes..



Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja 

Este es el nivel follarrúsico.

Seguid, seguid, qué despolle.


----------



## Elimina (16 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Que machote eres. Estás del lado de gentuza que se casa con niñas menores de 12 años y sólo sirve para asesinar y volar.
> 
> Enhorabuena escoria.



uf... los cuñaos estáis peor que nunca en la historia
Anda, ve a Ucrania a halludar


----------



## vladimirovich (16 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Me interesa el proveedor que te suple. Parece de buena calidac.



Antes me suplia del camello Zhukov, hasta que abri los ojos ye di cuenta de que la mierda que pasaba me estaba destruyendo.

Ahora estoy limpio.

Deberias hacer lo mismo,.sacate esa mierda de la cabeza y mira el mundo como realmente es.


----------



## crocodile (16 Mar 2022)

Un simple coronel estadounidense, el coronel Macgregor, dijo la verdad sobre la situación en Ucrania. Tesis principales:

▪Las unidades ucranianas aún activas están aisladas y rodeadas en varios asentamientos. Solo son capaces de realizar pequeños ataques a objetos insignificantes. El resultado de la guerra está predeterminado.

▪Para el ejército ruso, el principal problema fue inicialmente el requisito de avanzar sin gran destrucción y bajas civiles. Esto crea la ilusión de un progreso lento, que Occidente utiliza para convencer al mundo entero de que Rusia está perdiendo.

▪La guerra se puede terminar rápidamente anotando destrucción y bajas, pero Putin categóricamente no necesita esto. El 70% de los ciudadanos rusos apoyan a su presidente, eso es mucho.

▪En el sureste de Ucrania, 16 mil soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están rodeados. Esto lleva varios días y no se sabe cuánto les queda. Pero Rusia no está interesada en su destrucción, es mejor que se rindan.

▪El ejército ruso está tratando de evitar la parte central de Ucrania para no ingresar a los campos para no interferir con la campaña de siembra.

▪ La tarea del ejército ruso es tomar el control de todos los objetos importantes. El territorio de Rusia no es necesario, solo la destrucción de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. El objetivo está casi alcanzado, sin tener en cuenta las tropas en el entorno.

▪Mariupol es un gran problema: hay muchos nazis de Azov, que está plagado de una gran destrucción. Pero McGregor no sabe qué tiene en mente el alto mando ruso.

▪En los Estados Unidos, están frotando sobre el mal universal en la persona de Putin, toda la información sobre los hechos hasta 2014, cerca de 14 mil muertos durante el conflicto en Donbass, es silenciada. Pero McGregor confía en que la verdad saldrá a la luz de todos modos.

▪La mentira más grande en la televisión estadounidense es sobre la orden del ejército ruso de matar a civiles ucranianos. Los errores ocurren, pero los asesinatos intencionales están fuera de discusión.


----------



## Kluster (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Un mercenario del Reino Unido permaneció en Ucrania solo nueve horas y se marchó.
> 
> Jake Pryday, un veterano de la OTAN, habló con 1843 Magazine sobre ello. Inmediatamente después de su llegada, se les dijo a él y a otros voluntarios que se someterían a un entrenamiento por cinco días y luego independientemente de su experiencia militar, irían al frente.
> 
> ...



Todavía no entiendo como alguien en su sano juicio puede meterse en semejante berenjenal. Vas allí a defender a los ukras y el primer día ya te intentan estafar. Menos mal que por lo menos aprendió rapido lo que se cuece por allí y le dió tiempo a salir por patas. Peor fué el caso del otro mercenario inglés que se perdió y luego lo encontraron los ukras y lo torturaron.  Para mear y no echar gota.


----------



## Billy Ray (16 Mar 2022)

gester dijo:


> Y que van a hacer? Enfadarse y no respirar? Amenazar otra vez con pepinos nucleares?



¿Y quien sabe?...¿lo sabes tú?...¿trabajas en el Pentagono o en la CIA?...

Estoy hasta los cojones de enteraos cuñaos que saben perfectamente que pasaría en una guerra. Esta, por ejemplo, que ya la teneís solucionada muchos aquí desde el segundo día...


----------



## raptors (16 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Sabemos perfectamente los siguientes capítulos de la película: Empobrecimiento brutal de Rusia y diáspora rusa por el resto del Mundo. Con las sanciones y el aislameinto Rusia va a perder 10 millones de habitantes en el próximo lustro.



Tu m@m@ le da lustro a mi nepe.... ja ja


----------



## Minsky Moment (16 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Antes me suplia del camello Zhukov, hasta que abri los ojos ye di cuenta de que la mierda que pasaba me estaba destruyendo.
> 
> Ahora estoy limpio.
> 
> Deberias hacer lo mismo,.sacate esa mierda de la cabeza y mira el mundo como realmente es.



Tú tranquilo, que ya tengo mis propios ojos en la cara.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (16 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La otan tiene centenares de ciudades importantes, Rusia no llegan a 50. Entre S. Petersburgo y Moscú concentran el 10% de la población de Rusia, si se dividen las nukes según población le tocan 574 nukes a repartir entre las dos ciudades.



me has convencido, con 6 mil nukes no llegan, pero dejaron de hacer mas porque dijeron......joder, tienen demasiadas ciudades, vamos a pasar de hacer mas no vaya a ser que la gente de elda se moleste


----------



## Bulldozerbass (16 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> la reunión en Bruselas del 24 donde va a estar Biden, va a ser clave y ahí se tomarán las decisiones de las que dependerá nuestro futuro más inmediato, desplegar tropas en Ucrania como fuerza de paz, veremos como se las toma Putin, y se aprueba la imposibilidad de Rusia de acceder a las rutas internaciones de navegación desde el Báltico y desde Suez y Gibraltar



Rusia es una potencia de tierra y sus rutas comerciales de materias primas van por via férrea o por tuberias por tierra. De todos modos la Junta Militar rusa conocida como ¨Putin¨ no va a dejar que le bloquéen tráfico marítimo ni por el Bático ni por los Dardanelos, te pone tres o cuatro pepinos con ojivas de 0,5 megatones en Gallipolli o en Estambul desde un submarino, o te fríe Gdansk desde Kaliningrado y a ver quién le tose.


----------



## Simo Hayha (16 Mar 2022)

Interesante articulo sobre como la insurgencia derroto a las ordasd e orcorrusos en Voznesenks.

Por cierto, me alegra ver que se ha tratado dignamente, los cadáveres de los orcorrusos, llevándolos a la morgue a la espera de poder ser enviados a sus familias en orcorrusia.


----------



## vladimirovich (16 Mar 2022)

Interesantes las palabras hoy de Putin sobre la quinta columna.

Parece que ya tiene claro que ha perdido la guerra de Ucrania y ya se esta preparando para la guerra interna en Rusia.

La batalla final dela guerra de Ucrania sera en la Plaza Roja de Moscu.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (16 Mar 2022)

Las negociaciones parece que avanzan...pero sobre el terreno Rusia esta movilizando a su ejercito de primera línea. Cada vez estoy mas inquieto porque ya no se como va a terminar.


----------



## JOS1378 (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## circodelia2 (16 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Zelensky no va a firmar ningun acuerdo, basicamente porque los anglos no quieren, si lo intenta lo liquidan..ataque ruso, ha muerto como un heroe, bla, bla,bla..
> 
> Los anglos tienen una oportunidad historica, acabar con Rusia, tienen al ejercito ruso atrapado en Ucrania desplegado con el plan mas estupido de la historia militar (posiblemente preparado por ellos con mandos rusos que trabajan para Langley) y los estan masacrando, en 3 meses simplemente ya no habra ejercito ruso operativo..¿de verdad te crees que van a dejar escapar esta oportunidad porque el farlopero se ponga sentimental?.




Jajaa....sigue soñando que es gratis. 
....


----------



## PutoNWO (16 Mar 2022)

A los Satanistas Otanistas mientras haya muertos ellos cargan energías con esos muertos, sacrificios para ellos. Ya no está el covid y necesitan más cadáveres para Pazuzu.

Y de paso seguimos vendiendo armas. Liquidando aviones viejos que damos a Ucrania.

Biden tiene la orden de muerte, muerte y destrucción de Europa


----------



## Minsky Moment (16 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Interesantes las palabras hoy de Putin sobre la quinta columna.
> 
> Parece que ya tiene claro que ha perdido la guerra de Ucrania y ya se esta preparando para la guerra interna en Rusia.
> 
> La batalla final dela guerra de Ucrania sera en la Plaza Roja de Moscu.



Ya está. Eres un chamán de Siberia. Le pegas a la Amanita. Confiesa.


----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Zelensky no va a firmar ningun acuerdo, basicamente porque los anglos no quieren, si lo intenta lo liquidan..ataque ruso, ha muerto como un heroe, bla, bla,bla..
> 
> Los anglos tienen una oportunidad historica, acabar con Rusia, tienen al ejercito ruso atrapado en Ucrania desplegado con el plan mas estupido de la historia militar (posiblemente preparado por ellos con mandos rusos que trabajan para Langley) y los estan masacrando, en 3 meses simplemente ya no habra ejercito ruso operativo..¿de verdad te crees que van a dejar escapar esta oportunidad porque el farlopero se ponga sentimental?.



Hombre, suena bien, pero no es para tanto, el enano se llevará sus provincias y promesas.

Se le matarán unos miles de rusitos más, su PIB bajará el 40 % y poco más.

Desconexión de la dependencia con Rusia, megarrearme OTAN y santas Pascuas.


----------



## Carlos Dutty (16 Mar 2022)

¿Qué está pasando en Bielorrusia? ¿Un golpe de Estado?

PD: No quiero citar porque no me gusta citar cosas que pueden ser fakes.


----------



## gester (16 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Y quien sabe?...¿lo sabes tú?...¿trabajas en el Pentagono o en la CIA?...
> 
> Estoy hasta los cojones de enteraos cuñaos que saben perfectamente que pasaría en una guerra. Esta, por ejemplo, ya la teneís solucionada muchos aquí desde el segundo día...



Me hace gracia cuando os alterais porque se mete uno con Putin, como si a él, alguno de vosotros le importará algo. 

Por cierto, puedes cagarte en Biden, macron o perrosanchez que no me va a quitar el sueño.


----------



## Evangelion (16 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Hay que ser tonto cojones. Es decir que si tiro uno en Madrid y jodo a 5 millones es menos que joder a 100.000 de una ciudad pequeña rusa.



No, es un ejemplo de la idiotez que supone alardear del numero de nukes que tiene Rusia.
La guerra nuclear no la ganaría nadie, pero desde luego Rusia no.


----------



## Gotthard (16 Mar 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> Todo eso que me cuentas ya lo sé, es historia. Pero ¿la mayor matanza de civiles que ha visto Europa?, ¿hablamos también de los comunistas en Rusia? (no digo rusos). Está usted sesgado.



Sesgo el que me ofrece la historia. ¿O deberia juzgar a los hunos de Attila como un pueblo civilizador?

Los comunistas rusos no le van demasiado a la zaga a los ucranianos en cuanto a crueldades, pero es que el nivel de brutalidad de los ucranianos es de varios premios en varios concursos. De hecho mas o menos habia un cierto equilibrio entre ucranianos, judios y rusos antes de que llegaran los sovieticos en 1939 a invadir la parte de la Galizia polaca (hoy ucrania), aplicando las leyes sovieticas, que favorecieron a los judios al retirar las leyes de apartheid que les tenian impuestas los polacos desde 1921 y prohibiendo los partidos nacionalistas.

Cuando vinieron los alemanes en 1941 se tomaron la vendetta los nazis ucranianos (y si, digo nazis porque su discurso era claramente supremacista y nacional-socialista, y era calcado al aleman, hasta en el tema odinesco y germanico aunque para los alemanes eran simples perros impuros. La limpieza del OUN y la UPA era etnica al estilo balcanico, no se trataba com la NKVD de detener adultos y deportar a la familia, caian a cuchillo ancianos, adultos y niños por igual.

Las mayores matanzas de civiles de la segunda guerra mundial se dan en Ucrania occidental, 1,6 millones de judios y 2,4 millones de rusos en su mayoria ancianos, mujeres y niños (los hombres en edad militar sanos estaban todos reclutados y retirados a la cuenca del Volga), aparte de un numero notable de gitanos y paradojicamente de unos 50.000 polacos por parte de la UPA en 1943. Hay que irse a Nanking con los japoneses para pillar una masacre con numeros similares de ejecuciones.






esNecesario dijo:


> Esto ya es de traca, osea que *estamos en una guerra de invasión rusa sobre Ucrania*, y me viene usted a decir que las bombas que cayeron ayer en Donetsk son porque los abuelos ucranianos (la mayoría fallecidos) sufrieron un trauma psicológico en la 2GM.



Si, la URSS no fue suficientemente efectiva en erradicar el nacionalismo, precisamente por su principio politico de igualar a todo el mundo por abajo, y la represión se limitó a juzgar y condenar a los nacionalistas rebeldes (que estuvieron activos en una guerrilla urbana en modo terrorista, financiados por los de siempre, hasta 1957) y aun pervivieron tanto en el exilio como dentro de la clandestinidad los mismos que colaboraron con la SS en el exterminio de rusos y judios.

Pues si,* el odio se transmite de generación en generación (*no tenemos que irnos muy lejos en un pais que Franco esta más vivo que nunca, por parte de sus detractores, sobre todo).

El resentimiento es muy malo y si, los ucranianos odian a muerte a los rusos, por encima de cualquier otra cosa en el mundo, no solo por esta ultima invasión, que es solo la guinda de un pastel historico-politico enorme. Los ataques de poblacion ucraniana sobre población rusa venian dandose desde la misma independencia (como digo ni la UPA ni el OUN fueron jamas desmantelados y con la independencia pudieron formar partidos politicos) y ya cuando Rusia tomo Crimea ante las leyes de segregación que preparaban contra los rusos en el golpe de estado de Maidan las hostilidades se abrieron y se empezo a bombardear Donetsk. Luganks, Odessa, Karkov, Melitopol y otras ciudades con mayorias rusas. En algunas ciudades las milicias ucranianas lograron expulsar a los rusos y en otras no. Las que quedaron fueron bombardeadas sin piedad durante ocho años.



esNecesario dijo:


> Tenga usted en cuenta también la situación desde la perspectiva ucraniana y deje de odiarlos tanto. La mayoría NO son nazis. Están en el lado débil de la guerra, y llevan siendo reprimidos y dominados por Rusia desde hace décadas. Y debemos dejar a un lado el pasado, pero es que el problema con la soberbia y el maltrato ruso sigue AHORA (desde que Rusia perdió su títere en Ucrania y reacciono creando un golpe separatísta, hasta hoy que están siendo invadidos vilmente).



Si me dice en la URSS fue mas bien todo lo contrario a maltrato, los rublos llovian a Ucrania y era de lejos la zona mas desarrollada e industrializada de la URSS debido a los muchos ucranianos que habia en el poder. Ucrania es territorio del imperio ruso desde 1700 mas o menos, solo tuvieron una mini-independencia tras la revolución de 1917. Su caso es similar al pais vasco, se apaciguaba el tema politico con dinero.

El golpe de estado del Maidan no fue ruso, Rusia reacciono y se quedo con ucrania y dio armas a los rusos que se defendian del ataque de los rusos que no aceptaban el golpe de estado del Maidan por los nacionalistas ucranianos y los norteamericanos. Unos tuvieron mas suerte y pudieron hacerse fuertes y otros fueron masacrados ¿Se acuerda usted de la casa de los sindicatos de Odessa?

Yo no les odio, sencillamente, les conozco, y la verdad, en perspectiva no son mas que otro de los multiples pueblos que llevan siglos luchando por obtener la hegemonia en un nudo de comunicaciones historico como es lo que hoy llamamos ucrania, que docenas de pueblos llevan dandose de bofetadas desde la epoca de los griegos aqueos por prevalecer. No hay buenos ni malos, la region esta bañada en sangre historicamente, como los balcanes.



esNecesario dijo:


> Usted le convencerá a éstos jóvenes frustrados con las políticas sociales nefastas en occidente (el llamado popularmente NWO en este foro), pero a mí no me convence, y lo sabe. Yo a usted tampoco le voy a convencer, pero tengo que contestarle.



Una minoria dominante son politicamente nazis o luego hay una mayoria de nacionalistas colaboradores con los nazis y una masa enorme que ven lo que hacen los nazis y no hacen NADA. Es como si usted me dice que los vascos no son todos militantes de ETA, pues no, pero habia cientos de miles que politicamente los apoyaban (HB) y otros que los toleraban (PNV/EA) y estos suponian mas de la mitad de la poblacion. En el conglomerado etnico ucraniano occidental pasa algo similar.

Volviendo a esa historia que según usted es agua pasada.... en 1945 cuando cambiaron las tornas en Ucrania y el rodillo militar sovietico echo a los alemanes por evitarse problemas con los aliados (ya que aun estaba calentito lo que los alemanes habian descubierto en Katyn en Polonia) Stalin no dio orden a Timoshenko de pasarles a fuego y sangre por colaborar con los alemanes y los regimientos del NKVD que venian despues del ejercito frontal solo fueron a por gente que hubiera estado en las milicias nacionalistas o en las SS ucranianas y no hicieron una politica de exterminio y deportaciones como si hicieron con los tártaros de crimea por razones puramente estratégicas (basicamente para Rusia crimea es una enorme base militar). Luego cuando a partir de la apertura de Gorbachov los tartaros quisieron volver los rusos les dejaron, pero los ucranianos hicieron lo imposible por alejarlos y hoy en dia solo encuentras tartaros en crimea y con ese pasaporte siguen los pocos que quedan. Pese a que se opusieron a los rusos en el maidán y sabotearon las elecciones, ahora estan de su lado y prueba de ello la facilidad con la que capturaron las zonas limitrofes a Crimea.

Esto es Lvov en el 41, como puede ver ni siquiera necesitaban milicianos, ya los mismos civiles se ocupaban de sacar a los rusos de sus casas. ¿Quien es mas culpable, el que entra y arrastra a una familia fuera de su casa, la mujer que rie de la suerte de esas personas o todos los demas que miran el espectaculo sin hacer nada por ellos? Estos rusos y judios que vemos arrodillados terminaron ese mismo dia enterrados en fosas comunes en Janowska.


----------



## Papa_Frita (16 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Interesante que fuese lo que deseo, estos miserables no se les puede privar del sufrimiento en sus carnes igual, al que gracias a ellos, sufre el pueblo ucraniano



Ha actualizado el hilo con vídeos bastante cortos. Parecen ser explosiones:


Por cierto, el thanks te lo he dado por la información, que es bastante interesante. No comparto lo de "no se les puede privar del sufrimiento en sus carnes igual, al que gracias a ellos, sufre el pueblo ucraniano". 
Añado otro tweet de esta mujer:


----------



## PutoNWO (16 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Sesgo el que me ofrece la historia. ¿O deberia juzgar a los hunos de Attila como un pueblo civilizador?
> 
> Los comunistas rusos no le van demasiado a la zaga a los ucranianos en cuanto a crueldades, pero es que el nivel de brutalidad de los ucranianos es de varios premios en varios concursos. De hecho mas o menos habia un cierto equilibrio antes de que llegaran los rusos en 1939 a invadir la parte de la Galizia polaca (hoy ucrania), favoreciendo a los judios al retirar las leyes de apartheid que tenian los polacos desde 1921 y prohibiendo los partidos nacionalistas.
> 
> ...



Joder putos nazis de mierda, con razón hay tanto basura aquí, defensores de Franco y Hitler. Hijos de perra


----------



## volador (16 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Destrucción del tanque de los ocupantes en Mariupol



Sale un tío volando,,,,es así o me lo imagino 

Aterriza un buen rato después del ultimo pepinazo


----------



## vladimirovich (16 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Hombre, suena bien, pero no es para tanto, el enano se llevará sus provincias y promesas.
> 
> Se le matarán unos miles de rusitos más, su PIB bajará el 40 % y poco más.
> 
> Desconexión de la dependencia con Rusia, megarrearme OTAN y santas Pascuas.



El enano no se va a llevar nada,.Zelensky solo esta ganando tiempo, en unas semanas.mas a.este ritmo el ejercito ruso dejara de ser operativo y cada dia siguen entrando mas juguetitos por Polonia.

En 3 meses Putin le da Crimea, el Donbass y un par de Oblast rusos para que le deje salir de Ucrania.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Proletario Blanco (16 Mar 2022)

Jamón de cerdo checheno.


Spoiler


----------



## Papa_Frita (16 Mar 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> ¿Qué está pasando en Bielorrusia? ¿Un golpe de Estado?
> 
> PD: No quiero citar porque no me gusta citar cosas que pueden ser fakes.



Parece ser que hay explosiones en varios puntos. Por el momento no se sabe más.


----------



## JOS1378 (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (16 Mar 2022)

gester dijo:


> Me hace gracia cuando os alterais porque se mete uno con Putin, como si a él, alguno de vosotros le importará algo.
> 
> Por cierto, puedes cagarte en Biden, macron o perrosanchez que no me va a quitar el sueño.



No se, dices que se van a aguantar la respiración, como si no pudieran hacer cualquier cosa. No entiendo ese menosprecio insensato hacía un país capaz de borrar España del mapa. Me parece ridículo, sinceramente, y más siendo español, creo que deberíamos de tener una opinón más imparcial en esto.


----------



## Teuro (16 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Interesantes las palabras hoy de Putin sobre la quinta columna.
> 
> Parece que ya tiene claro que ha perdido la guerra de Ucrania y ya se esta preparando para la guerra interna en Rusia.
> 
> La batalla final dela guerra de Ucrania sera en la Plaza Roja de Moscu.



Cuesta abajo y sin frenos a un estado totalitario.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

gester dijo:


> Me hace gracia cuando os alterais porque se mete uno con Putin, como si a él, alguno de vosotros le importará algo.
> 
> Por cierto, puedes cagarte en Biden, macron o perrosanchez que no me va a quitar el sueño.



Sí que te lo quita, te deja sin dormir para el resto de tu vida, aunque quieras creer lo contrario te debes a ellos


----------



## Teuro (16 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Interesantes las palabras hoy de Putin sobre la quinta columna.
> 
> Parece que ya tiene claro que ha perdido la guerra de Ucrania y ya se esta preparando para la guerra interna en Rusia.
> 
> La batalla final dela guerra de Ucrania sera en la Plaza Roja de Moscu.



Añado, en EEUU puede salir Trump a decir que Biden se equivoca, que es un octogenario sin reflejos y no pasa nada. En Rusia es imposible que "alguien" haga unas declaraciones minimamente similares.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (16 Mar 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> uf... los cuñaos estáis peor que nunca en la historia
> Anda, ve a Ucrania a halludar



Vete tú y llévate a tu mamasita cachonda


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (16 Mar 2022)

Sobre los biolaboratorios.


Spoiler



*Septiembre 2018 

Especial Biolaboratorios y actualizacion Dilyana Gaytandzhieva*


Spoiler










Los medios occidentales no dan tregua ni ninguna posibilidad. Un ejemplo en _El País_.


Spoiler



*11.03.2022*

Escribe María Antonia Sánchez-Vallejo.

Rusia lleva a la ONU su propaganda contra EE UU por los supuestos laboratorios biológicos en Ucrania
*Rusia lleva a la ONU su propaganda contra EE UU por los supuestos laboratorios biológicos en Ucrania*


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Cuesta abajo y sin frenos a un estado totalitario.



Mira que sois perspicaces


----------



## arevacoali (16 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Pero si hace decadas que Rusia tiene armas nucleares a menos de 30 km de Europa.
> 
> Y no hemos invadido nada.
> 
> ...



Europa no muerde, la OTAN tenía que haber desaparecido cuándo cayó el muro.

a los países se les conquista con la economía no por las armas.

pero las potencias tanto Rusia como Estados Unidos tienen una armada para defender sus intereses cuando falla la economía


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)

*la cesta de la compra 

felicidad incrementadose *


Zttps://t.me/laquintacolumna/19881


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

siguen estando los soldados ferroviarios en el metro de moscu en los controles?


----------



## clapham5 (16 Mar 2022)

El clapham ha vuelto . Ya lo dijo el clapham , al que ninguneais y le rakaneais ZANKS , que Rusia invadiria Ucrania y se anexionaria Novorrussia ( y mas ) . Le tiraron al clapham de to . Pero el clapham no es rencoroso y ha vuelto . Hurra al clapham
Bueno ...como ya dijo el clapham en su dia , el Zar de todas las Rusias ha invadido Ucrania . Es que estaba cantado hoyga ...
Los zares invaden . Es su naturaleza zaristica ...una pausa pal buchito de cafe .
Ucrania ha muerto . Larga vida a Ucrania . Si tienen suerte conservaran el territorio al OESTE del Meridiano 28 E .
Dijo Sun Tzu , y el clapham le cree ...que la Guerra se basa en el engano . Putin ha comprado Ucrania ( o una buena parte de ella ) por la modica suma de 300 mil millones de divisas menguantes ( el dinero ruso robado pierde un 7 % de valor cada ano )
300 mil millones por 300 mil o 400 mil Km2 de territorio fertil , con costa al Mar Negro , con minas de carbon , litio , centrales nucleares
Es una ganga hoyga . Cisjordania mide 2000 Km2 , una mierda pinchada en un palo ...
La estrategia de Putin esta basada en el Juego chino de GO . El clapham cree que los rusos embolsaran el territorio que ya han decidido ocupar y anexionarse . Al este : Rusia . Al norte : Bielorrusia . Al Sur , el mar negro ( bloqueado ) al Oeste el meridiano 28 E ( la linea Zhytomyr - Vinnytsia -Transnistria ) que sera el frente occidental . Los ucros se quedaran al Oeste de la nueva frontera occidental de Novorrusia
Ucrania se convertira en Bolivia . Y Novorrusia se integrara a Rusia .
Las fronteras rusas habran avanzado 900 Kms al oeste . El " resto " de Ucrania sera del tamano de la ex RDA .
Un pais incluso mas irrelevante que Polonia . Ni un misero ZANK


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Sobre los biolaboratorios.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



joder que susto al desplegarse y salir la novia de dracula xD


----------



## Simo Hayha (16 Mar 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> ¿Qué está pasando en Bielorrusia? ¿Un golpe de Estado?



O un golpe de estado o putin les está desnacificando por no haber seguido alguna orden.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (16 Mar 2022)

Ojo, hay explosiones en varias ciudades Bielorrusas y acusan a los Rusos....ojo, porque puede haber mas que palabras si se demuestra que detrás esta la OTAN.



En las ciudades y pueblos de #Bielorrusia , la gente escucha el rugido, similar a explosiones: Baranovichi, Gantsevichi, Luninets, Pinsk, Stolin, Slutsk. #Ucrania : 3 misiles rusos alcanzan la ciudad de Sarny, región de Rivne. Presta atención a la ubicación. ¡Rusia está involucrada en esto!..








Por cierto, la censura en twitter ha comenzado...asi que sospechoso


----------



## vladimirovich (16 Mar 2022)

Lps foreros prorusos implorando ahora que Zelensky ponga en un papel que no va entrar en la OTAN.

Have 2 semanas ibais a entrar en Lviv triunfantes.

¿Que ha pasado?.


----------



## raptors (16 Mar 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> *AQUI TIENES ALGUNOS EJEMPLOS*
> 
> Aquí tenemos a uno de los CM que sueltan la basura PROPAGANDA RUSA.
> Diciendo que los ucranianos son nazis para despersonalizarlos, para que sus muertes no valgan nada y ayudar a justificar esta guerra.
> ...



Pues a tu m@m@ le gusta que le diga nazi... cuando estoy detrás de ella... ja ja


----------



## Teuro (16 Mar 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> ¿Qué está pasando en Bielorrusia? ¿Un golpe de Estado?
> 
> PD: No quiero citar porque no me gusta citar cosas que pueden ser fakes.



Hombre, lo más probable es que sea un accidente. Pero quien sabe, lo mismo es un golpe de falsa bandera ucraniano, o ruso, o norteamericano, o de los aliens.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (16 Mar 2022)

cada vez que en las noticias salen historias sobre acuerdos de paz posibles, los americanos y los ingleses vuelven a montar el lio y a escalar
y la peña todavia no se cae del guindo


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Añado, en EEUU puede salir Trump a decir que Biden se equivoca, que es un octogenario sin reflejos y no pasa nada. En Rusia es imposible que "alguien" haga unas declaraciones minimamente similares.



Quizá porque Estados Unidos no soporta una guerra en su frontera? Quizá porque EEUU ha provocado casi todas las guerras existentes habidas y por haber?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> El enano no se va a llevar nada,.Zelensky solo esta ganando tiempo, en unas semanas.mas a.este ritmo el ejercito ruso dejara de ser operativo y cada dia siguen entrando mas juguetitos por Polonia.
> 
> En 3 meses Putin le da Crimea, el Donbass y un par de Oblast rusos para que le deje salir de Ucrania.



Y Moscú…no lo olvide…


----------



## NPI (16 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> No te gusta reconocer la realidad.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (16 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> no sera este el caso de europa y menos de españa que se hunde soltando subvenciones a la parroquia el timogobierno



En Europa tras el retiro de los estímulos el BCE comenzara a subir tipos. España asumirá mayor dolor que el eje Francogermano, pues nuestro nivel de inflación es superior incluso con un poder adquisitivo neto muy inferior.


----------



## JOS1378 (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## gester (16 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No se, dices que se van a aguantar la respiración, como si no pudieran hacer cualquier cosa. No entiendo ese menosprecio insensato hacía un país capaz de borrar España del mapa. Me parece ridículo, sinceramente, y más siendo español, creo que deberíamos de tener una opinón más imparcial en esto.



Como español estoy cansado de las amenazas y bravuconadas del Putin con sus putas mierdas nucleares.Nunca trague a los americanos por su puto ego de mierda y con el Putin me pasa igual, que le vamos a hacer. 

Ya veremos lo que pueden o no pueden hacer, porque de momento siguen metidos en Ucrania, así que de momento no creo que vayan a llegar mucho más lejos. Ya sabes el refrán, perro ladrador, poco mordedor.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Mar 2022)

???


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (16 Mar 2022)

Bielorrusia. Resumen operativo. Varios canales de telegramas de la oposición, cuyas actividades tienen como objetivo desestabilizar la situación en Bielorrusia, informaron de pseudoexplosiones en el territorio de Baranovichi y Luninets. 

No hubo ataques en el territorio de Bielorrusia, así como ataques desde el territorio del país. Consulte las fuentes de información, ya que los autores de esta noticia ya han atacado Bielorrusia varias veces, los países militares están cerca de Kiev y todo el cielo está en cohetes. 

Al mismo tiempo, les informamos que en las regiones se están realizando ejercicios y entrenamientos militares.


----------



## gester (16 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Sí que te lo quita, te deja sin dormir para el resto de tu vida, aunque quieras creer lo contrario te debes a ellos



Siempre hay alguien por encima por desgracia, pero yo los desprecio, no los adoro. No tengo alma de siervo.


----------



## explorador (16 Mar 2022)

Este sonido no es un caza, es una explosión.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (16 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> joder que susto al desplegarse y salir la novia de dracula xD




Es Dilyana Gaytandzhieva, una periodista de investigación búlgara que trabaja en el asunto de los biolaboratorios desde hace como mínimo cuatro años.


----------



## raptors (16 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Lps foreros prorusos implorando ahora que Zelensky ponga en un papel que no va entrar en la OTAN.
> 
> Have 2 semanas ibais a entrar en Lviv triunfantes.
> 
> ¿Que ha pasado?.



que tu m@m@ quiere más dinero que el acordado...


----------



## PutoNWO (16 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Lps foreros prorusos implorando ahora que Zelensky ponga en un papel que no va entrar en la OTAN.
> 
> Have 2 semanas ibais a entrar en Lviv triunfantes.
> 
> ¿Que ha pasado?.



Que has sido trolleado mientras hacían asados de nanzis en el sur


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


>



Pues si, han realizado un buen trabajo…aunque quizá se han pasado un pelín con los vídeos gore…

Por cierto, mucho de los mercenarios abandonan Ucrania no por los misiles, más bien por los vídeos chechenos….al final todos saben donde no meterse. Cosas de la profesión.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Es Dilyana Gaytandzhieva, una periodista de investigación búlgara que trabaja en el asunto de los biolaboratorios desde hace como mínimo cuatro años.



COPIANDOOOO!!


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)

KALIBR




EL DESNAZIFICADOR Y DES ZIONISTIZADOR
​


----------



## PutoNWO (16 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Lps foreros prorusos implorando ahora que Zelensky ponga en un papel que no va entrar en la OTAN.
> 
> Have 2 semanas ibais a entrar en Lviv triunfantes.
> 
> ¿Que ha pasado?.



Por ejemplo; los pocos nazis que quedan de Azov han conocido lo que se llama CALDERA


----------



## Gotthard (16 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La mayoría tienen familiares nazis, como en España la mayoría tenemos familiares franquistas…cosas de la historia.



Efectivamente, y tratar de obviar la historia y tapar lo que no va con nuestro relato solo conduce a repetirla.


----------



## raptors (16 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Los rusos han perdido por que tenían dos días para invadir Ucrania.
> Todo lo que pase desde esos dos días no importa por que han perdido. Escuche a los expertos que saben de esto.



es ironia verdad...??


----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

volador dijo:


> Sale un tío volando,,,,es así o me lo imagino
> 
> Aterriza un buen rato después del ultimo pepinazo



Nada, pero por aqui dicen que sobreviven todos, unas tiritas, lingotazos de vodka, par de tornillos al tanque y listos para el combate otra vez.

Se ve que Gagarin tiene sucesores...ah... gloriosos cosmonautas ha dado siempre la Madre Rusia.

Si acaso que les pongan paracaídas en los Armatas.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Efectivamente, y tratar de obviar la historia y tapar lo que no va con nuestro relato solo conduce a repetirla.



Efectivamente, no volver a repetir el error de la división azul…eso es básico.


----------



## la mano negra (16 Mar 2022)

Ya empiezan a intoxicar con lo del teatro Drama de Mariupol los medios de intoxicación de masas . A este asunto le van a sacar todo el jugo que puedan y culparán sin prueba alguna a las fuerzas rusas de la voladura del teatro con los rehenes civiles dentro. Aquí van los titulares de la RTVE . Miente que algo queda.
Verificamos la destrucción de un teatro en Mariúpol


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)

MAS DIPLOMACIA HIPERSONICA KALIBR Y KLUB K






​


----------



## Hermericus (16 Mar 2022)

Ajoporro dijo:


> Joder ... hago un pronóstico con muchas posibilidades de owned épico.
> 
> Rusia lanzará un par de bombas atómicas en algún lugar despoblado de USA ... Nevada, Nuevo Méjico ... para demostrarle a Yayo Biden que van en serio.
> 
> Antes de 30días .... Sí, para Semana Santa. Quizá antes..



Ya.... ¿y la respuesta que??

A los pocos minutos de lanzar el misil ya será detectado, ¿y que crees que harían los yankees? ¿Esperar a ver donde cae?


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

gester dijo:


> Siempre hay alguien por encima por desgracia, pero yo los desprecio, no los adoro. No tengo alma de siervo.



Bien hecho pues entonces tendrás que hu ir del globalismo a la carrera


----------



## Kartoffeln (16 Mar 2022)

Ajoporro dijo:


> Joder ... hago un pronóstico con muchas posibilidades de owned épico.
> 
> Rusia lanzará un par de bombas atómicas en algún lugar despoblado de USA ... Nevada, Nuevo Méjico ... para demostrarle a Yayo Biden que van en serio.
> 
> Antes de 30días .... Sí, para Semana Santa. Quizá antes..


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Mar 2022)

si eso es cierto, está describiendo un ataque de falsa bandera, se están autobombardeando o es todo un FAKE que procede de una única fuente


----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

Se ve que el Lukashenko cenó fabadoski.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (16 Mar 2022)

Z de ZOMBI bolibanano


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

Parece que lo que se escuchó en Bielorrusia eran los pepinazos que soltaron los rusos dentro de Ucrania cerca de la frontera


----------



## ciruiostar (16 Mar 2022)

Lo que ocurre es que Ucrania es un territorio constituido de retazos y esta infestada de polacos, la parte occidental es el germen del problema los polacos son virulentamente anti-rusos pero se les hace el culo cola cola cuando les hablan en ingles, y trasmitieron sus taras a buena parte de la población ucraniana, desnazificar Ucrania significar sacar a los polacos y su influencia del país.







Cada kilómetro que avanza el ejercito ruso desde el este empuja a la marabunta de polacos y pro-occidentales de vuelta a Polonia, el proceso solo terminara cuando se alcance y limpie Leopolis y sus alrededores. El ruso llego para quedarse no van a soltar a Ucrania otra vez.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)

*OBJETIVO DESNAZIFICADO Y DES ZIONISTIZADO*


​


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (16 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Pues si, han realizado un buen trabajo…aunque quizá se han pasado un pelín con los vídeos gore…
> 
> Por cierto, mucho de los mercenarios abandonan Ucrania no por los misiles, más bien por los vídeos chechenos….al final todos saben donde no meterse. Cosas de la profesión.



Cuando crees que estatara libre de banderistas y liberada Mariupol?


----------



## alfonbass (16 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> El 58% de los rusos apoyan la guerra y el 23% la rechazan. Ojo, lo dice el WP, no el Pravda:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero si no les están contando que hay guerra, qué van a apoyar...


----------



## ferrys (16 Mar 2022)

Boom


----------



## PutoNWO (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Kluster (16 Mar 2022)

volador dijo:


> Sale un tío volando,,,,es así o me lo imagino
> 
> Aterriza un buen rato después del ultimo pepinazo



Eso debe ser un bombazo en algún edificio de las inmediaciones.


----------



## Hermericus (16 Mar 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Ya empiezan a intoxicar con lo del teatro Drama de Mariupol los medios de intoxicación de masas . A este asunto le van a sacar todo el jugo que puedan y culparán sin prueba alguna a las fuerzas rusas de la voladura del teatro con los rehenes civiles dentro. Aquí van los titulares de la RTVE . Miente que algo queda.
> Verificamos la destrucción de un teatro en Mariúpol




Estuvieron años hablando de Sadam Hussein que iba por los hospitales de Kuwait desconectando las incubadoras de los bebes.

Eso es el mundo anglo, montar leyendas negras mientras ocultan sus genocidios. Figaro, rejon, jagger ... son de ese estilo


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> :



  

Ver archivo adjunto 986595

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mabuse (16 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Un numero muy importante de ucranianos son nazis de toda la vida, no veo que haya gran oposicion a ponerle monumentos a Stepan Bandera y otros criminales de guerra tanto en la 2GM como en la guerra de independencia del 21 ( Poles, Petliura y Shukhevych ), o los intentos de Yanukovich de premiar a los veteranos, ni los multiples homenajes que se hacen a la aun existente OUN y demas grupos ultranacionalistas que competian ante sus amos alemanes por ser mas eficaces matarifes de judios y eslavos en la mayor matanza de civiles que ha visto europa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 986465
> Ver archivo adjunto 986467
> ...



Una cosa es odio, otra maldad. No me importaría demasiado desmembrar con un cuchillo de mantequilla al tío que aparece pegando tiros en lo de Odesa, pero matar a ucranianos al azar sólo porque viven en las zonas plagadas de nazis es estúpido y cruel.
¿Tiene fuentes a mano de lo de los SMS? No dudo de su información, simplemente querría ampliar y guardar eso.


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

*La CNN escribe que Eslovaquia transferirá los sistemas de defensa aérea S-300 a Ucrania si recibe una compensación inmediata por estos sistemas.

Se supone que si el país proporciona a Ucrania sus sistemas de defensa aérea recibirá a cambio el sistema de misiles antiaéreos American Patriot.*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Mar 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Cuando crees que estatara libre de banderistas y liberada Mariupol?



Pues si se atrincheran como en Stalingrado los últimos reductos un mes. Es gente que sabe que son sus últimos días.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (16 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> COPIANDOOOO!!




En el hilo sobre el coronabicho de este humilde servidor está desplegado gran parte de su trabajo de investigación, incluso sobre otros asuntos en los que ha trabajado. Algunos afirman que Gaytandzhieva es un tentáculo de la propaganda del Kremlin, y podría ser así, no digo que no, pero hay material suficiente como para que por lo menos no nos vengan con que todo es una fake new y santas pascuas, porque afirman que es una fake new, una locura, y no añaden nada más. El tema tiene más chicha. Ahora bien, si el Kremlin ha ampliado el número de biolaboratorios a 30 (la investigación de Gaytandzhieva partía de 11 laboratorios en Ucrania -la investigación señala otros labs en diferentes países-) o ha puesto sobre la mesa, por ejemplo, un supuesto proyecto que pretendería usar aves migratorias en el marco de un ataque con armamento biológico étnico contra Rusia (proyecto UP-4), si todo eso es propaganda rusa pues podría ser, tampoco digo que no. Estaría bien saber que es lo que desmiente exactamente el mainstream occidental y de qué supuestas pruebas disponen los rusos. En mi opinión de mierda las pruebas aportadas por Gaytandzhieva demuestran que estos biolaboratorios existen y que EEUU se ha implicado a fondo en el asunto. Avril Haines, jefa de la comunidad intel de EEUU, y Victoria Nuland, portavoz del Departamento de Estado, no desmintieron la existencia de los labs ni la participación norteamericana. Estaría por ver que se investigaba exactamente es esos laboratorios, pero que vaya... O mienten todos, que también podría ser.


----------



## Andr3ws (16 Mar 2022)

Los putos chechenos me recuerdan al pelotón Delta del Gears of Wars. 
En esta guerra van a llegar a convertirse en soldados legendarios.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (16 Mar 2022)

¿Y esto? Es cuenta gubernamental


----------



## Evangelion (16 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Lps foreros prorusos implorando ahora que Zelensky ponga en un papel que no va entrar en la OTAN.
> 
> Have 2 semanas ibais a entrar en Lviv triunfantes.
> 
> ¿Que ha pasado?.



¡Qué en Lviv¡ en Berlin en 7 días y en Lisboa en 10.


----------



## mazuste (16 Mar 2022)

A corto plazo, comenzaremos a visibilizar la caída secular de Europa.
A medida que Rusia afirme su dominio sobre el terreno peninsular
y los recursos de EE.UU. sigan encogiéndose, el Imperio USAno
reducirá sus grandes pérdidas abandonando, en esencia, a Europa
para centrarse en su verdadera amenaza existencial: China socialista. 
Resumiendo: seremos testigos de la caída del Imperio USAno del Este
( Europa). EE.UU hará metamorfosis en una era "bizantina", en su costa 
occidental, con los caniches sobrantes: Australia, Japón, Corea del Sur,
Nueva Zelanda, y Taiwán (si es que llega a tiempo). Un imperio mucho
más pobre, pero importante, con la pretensión de seguir siendo global.


----------



## Ajoporro (16 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Ya.... ¿y la respuesta que??
> 
> A los pocos minutos de lanzar el misil ya será detectado, ¿y que crees que harían los yankees? ¿Esperar a ver donde cae?



Los gringos se tendrán que enfrentar también a su propia destrucción ... si responden .. pues se acabó. Los rusos replican con todo y a tomar por culo todos.. ¿ Responderán los americanos por dos explosiones nucleares en algún desierto? ... Eso es lo que tendrán que calcular ..


----------



## PutoNWO (16 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Parece que lo que se escuchó en Bielorrusia eran los pepinazos que soltaron los rusos dentro de Ucrania cerca de la frontera



Son ejercicios


----------



## Proletario Blanco (16 Mar 2022)

Exmilitares españoles cruzan Europa para alistarse en la milicia


Aumenta el número de soldados que se ofrecen para luchar del lado de los ucranianos: «No tenemos miedo ni estamos locos. Vamos a hacer lo que sabemos»



www.abc.es


----------



## Oso Polar (16 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Las negociaciones parece que avanzan...pero sobre el terreno Rusia esta movilizando a su ejercito de primera línea. Cada vez estoy mas inquieto porque ya no se como va a terminar.



El Helicóptero es anterior según recuerdo indicaron aterrizo por avería y la tripulación lo destruyo.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (16 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Pues si se atrincheran como en Stalingrado los últimos reductos un mes. Es gente que sabe que son sus últimos días.



Tanto? Yo creo que a final de semana ya esta liberada


----------



## apocalippsis (16 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Los drones turcos están destrozando a los rusos, veremos como les funcionan los yankees



Eso no son drones eso es artilleria si no han a dado a ni uno, el unico dron es el de la camara.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Mar 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Tanto? Yo creo que a final de semana ya esta liberada



Depende de la resistencia de los últimos reductos. En Stalingrado resistieron grupos un mes después de la rendición oficial.


----------



## crocodile (16 Mar 2022)

Ejercicios nocturnos de la artillería bielorrusa.


----------



## mapachën (16 Mar 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Los tiros no van por ahí. Los americanos quieren llegar a una situación en la que puedan dar un primer golpe nuclear sin que los rusos puedan replicar porque destruyan a la inmensa mayoría del poder nuclear ruso, incluidos los submarinos SSBN, en los primeros instantes, sin que Rusia pueda lanzar los suyos. Y si alguno escapa, que lo intercepten con el escudo antimisiles situado en las mismas fronteras rusas.



Qué fronteras? Porque silos que estén en el medio de las montañas de Altai o Urales, están a más de 4000 kms de ninguna batería de misiles OTAN.

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Evangelion (16 Mar 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Lo que ocurre es que Ucrania es un territorio constituido de retazos y esta infestada de polacos, la parte occidental es el germen del problema los polacos son virulentamente anti-rusos pero se les hace el culo cola cola cuando les hablan en ingles, y trasmitieron sus taras a buena parte de la población ucraniana, desnazificar Ucrania significar sacar a los polacos y su influencia del país.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todo está planificado, Zelenski le declara la guerra a Polonia, al dia siguiente Ucrania se rinde, Polonia se anexa Ucrania, y Ucrania es ya territorio de la Otan...:
Rusia estaría atacando territorio de la Nato.


----------



## la mano negra (16 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> es ironia verdad...??



No , es verdad . Todo el mundo sabe que un país que es un poco más grande que España se conquista en un par de horas como máximo. Y todo lo que sea conseguir menos de eso es una derrota apabullante. En cuanto la conquista se te va a dos días de duración , los costos de invasión son inasumibles . Y a los tres días se te acaban la balas y la gasolina para los tanques. Ante esas verdades incuestionables , Rusia , hay que aceptarlo , está sufriendo una derrota estrepitosa que le va a suponer su disolución como nación y los cachos que queden los venderán los gitanos en el baratillo el próximo sábado a precio de derribo.


----------



## Marchamaliano (16 Mar 2022)

Ajoporro dijo:


> Los gringos se tendrán que enfrentar también a su propia destrucción ... si responden .. pues se acabó. Los rusos replican con todo y a tomar por culo todos.. ¿ Responderán los americanos por dos explosiones nucleares en algún desierto? ... Eso es lo que tendrán que calcular ..



Si los anglos se ven acorralados nos mandan a todos a la edad de piedra. Hijos de la gran puta como esos no ha habido ni habrá en la historia.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (16 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¿Y esto? Es cuenta gubernamental











Pavel Latushko - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org






Realmente es un opositor al régimen


----------



## ciruiostar (16 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> A corto plazo, comenzaremos a visibilizar la caída secular de Europa.
> A medida que Rusia afirme su dominio sobre el terreno peninsular
> y los recursos de EE.UU. sigan encogiéndose, el Imperio USAno
> reducirá sus grandes pérdidas abandonando, en esencia, a Europa
> ...



Mantener a Europa es demasiado costoso y no aporta beneficios reales sino perdidas. Abandonarla a su suerte les ayudaría en algo a cuadrar sus maltrechas cuentas y les libraría de la necesidad de mantenerla y garantizarle recursos naturales para mantener su nivel de vida artificial, ademas de que liquidaría un competidor económico al que podría canibalizar.


----------



## Minsky Moment (16 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Todo está planificado, Zelenski le declara la guerra a Polonia, al dia siguiente Ucrania se rinde, Polonia se anexa Ucrania, y Ucrania es ya territorio de la Otan...:
> Rusia estaría atacando territorio de la Nato.



Sería teritorio de la NATO no nato.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Son ejercicios
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 986603
> Ver archivo adjunto 986604



Mira estos ejercicios que están haciendo en el interior, Popasnaya


----------



## la mano negra (16 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Todo está planificado, Zelenski le declara la guerra a Polonia, al dia siguiente Ucrania se rinde, Polonia se anexa Ucrania, y Ucrania es ya territorio de la Otan...:
> Rusia estaría atacando territorio de la Nato.



Perfecto . Es un plan sin fisuras . El Estado Mayor Ruso se ha quedado de piedra , ni se les había pasado por la cabeza tal posibilidad . La guerra la ha perdido Rusia ya .


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Todo está planificado, Zelenski le declara la guerra a Polonia, al dia siguiente Ucrania se rinde, Polonia se anexa Ucrania, y Ucrania es ya territorio de la Otan...:
> Rusia estaría atacando territorio de la Nato.



La OTAN debería asistir a Polonia y atacar a Ucrania. Estaríamos con dos ejércitos distintos atacando al mismo país, como Polonia en 1939.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (16 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Todo está planificado, Zelenski le declara la guerra a Polonia, al dia siguiente Ucrania se rinde, Polonia se anexa Ucrania, y Ucrania es ya territorio de la Otan...:
> Rusia estaría atacando territorio de la Nato.



Yo ya he visto esa peli, al final la NATO se anexiona el globo entero y luego el sistema solar


----------



## Disidentpeasant (16 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



MEGAOSTIÓN PARA EEUU. Se les cae el chiringuito, a estos no puede invadirlos como hizo con Libia o Irak cuando decidieron salirse de la obligación mundial impuesta por los anglos de comprar petróleo sólo en Dólares.


----------



## Argentium (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Otra institución educativa ha sido adaptada por completo a las necesidades de tiempos de guerra.
> 
> El edificio del Liceo de Kiev No. 227 en la calle Marshal Yakubovsky 7d se transformó para albergar unidades de defensa territorial. El personal con armas se coloca en las aulas, se han creado escondites para municiones en salas separadas.
> #Kiev, Ucrania
> ...



En las noticias de mañana : "Otra muestra de salvajismo de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas, han bombardeado de forma inmisericorde 
El edificio del Liceo de Kiev No. 227 en la calle Marshal Yakubovsky 7d, esto es intolerable, se sospecha del uso de gas nervioso en el ataque, según informaron fuentes de la OTAN a los medios Occidentales"


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Todo está planificado, Zelenski le declara la guerra a Polonia, al dia siguiente Ucrania se rinde, Polonia se anexa Ucrania, y Ucrania es ya territorio de la Otan...:
> Rusia estaría atacando territorio de la Nato.



Salvo las dos repúblicas y Crimea


----------



## Proletario Blanco (16 Mar 2022)

Acabe como acabe esta guerra, lo único cierto es que Rusia ya es el apestado del mundo. Rusia va a pagar. Rusia va a sufrir. Y en 20 años máximo Rusia va a desaparecer.


----------



## PutoNWO (16 Mar 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Los putos chechenos me recuerdan al pelotón Delta del Gears of Wars.
> En esta guerra van a llegar a convertirse en soldados legendarios.


----------



## Papa_Frita (16 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¿Y esto? Es cuenta gubernamental



Es un opositor exiliado en Polonia:
Pavel Latushko - Wikipedia


----------



## ferrys (16 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Ya.... ¿y la respuesta que??
> 
> A los pocos minutos de lanzar el misil ya será detectado, ¿y que crees que harían los yankees? ¿Esperar a ver donde cae?



Las ojivas nucleares tácticas se lanzan desde obuses si quieren. Por ejemplo, quieren acabar con Kiev, obús a 20kms y a tomar por culo con una ojiva pequeña. No se si los del obús acabarán contentos a 20 kms.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


>




HABIA LEIDO 

BANDAS EN DE CHECHENOS 

DESATAN EL INFIERNO

EN GIJON


----------



## NPI (16 Mar 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> En el hilo sobre el coronabicho de este humilde servidor está desplegado gran parte de su trabajo de investigación, incluso sobre otros asuntos en los que ha trabajado. Algunos afirman que Gaytandzhieva es un tentáculo de la propaganda del Kremlin, y podría ser así, no digo que no, pero hay material suficiente como para que por lo menos no nos vengan con que todo es una fake new y santas pascuas, porque afirman que es una fake new, una locura, y no añaden nada más. El tema tiene más chicha. Ahora bien, si el Kremlin ha ampliado el número de biolaboratorios a 30 (la investigación de Gaytandzhieva partía de 11 laboratorios) o ha puesto sobre la mesa, por ejemplo, un supuesto proyecto de usar aves migratorias en el marco de un ataque con armamento biológico étnico (proyecto UP-4), si todo eso es propaganda rusa pues podría ser, tampoco digo que no. Estaría bien saber que es lo que desmiente exactamente el mainstream occidental y de qué supuestas pruebas disponen los rusos. En mi opinión de mierda las pruebas aportadas por Gaytandzhieva demuestran que estos biolaboratorios existen y que EEUU se ha implicado a fondo en el asunto. Estaría por ver que se investigaba exactamente es esos laboratorios, pero que vaya...



Todo es mentira = Acto de fe / creencia 
En eso se basa el llamado "Mundo libre y democrático".


----------



## Disidentpeasant (16 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Acabe como acabe esta guerra, lo único cierto es que Rusia ya es el apestado del mundo. Rusia va a pagar. Rusia va a sufrir. Y en 20 años máximo Rusia va a desaparecer.



Si Rusia desaparece, el NWO se comerá con patatas a los de tu palo. Genocidios sanos de malvados blanquitos. 
Edito
Y al resto de gentes de razas europeas también, gracias a nazis como los de Ucrania


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Acabe como acabe esta guerra, lo único cierto es que Rusia ya es el apestado del mundo. Rusia va a pagar. Rusia va a sufrir. Y en 20 años máximo Rusia va a desaparecer.



Mejor en 2 días…así motivas mejor a la Peña….


----------



## crocodile (16 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


>



Todo crímenes sanos auspiciados por USA/OTAN /Unión Euroyankee.


----------



## Oso Polar (16 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¿Y esto? Es cuenta gubernamental



Fake


----------



## hartman (16 Mar 2022)

mensaje de biden a los ucranianos :"animo wapisimos"


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Acabe como acabe esta guerra, lo único cierto es que Rusia ya es el apestado del mundo. Rusia va a pagar. Rusia va a sufrir. Y en 20 años máximo Rusia va a desaparecer.



OMG, todavía no te has enterado de que va a haber un nuevo orden mundial donde hay determinados países que pasan del dominio otano globalista


----------



## Mabuse (16 Mar 2022)

Y lo peor es que a esta gente les pagan millonadas por hacer el idiota en puestos donde se juegan la vida de miles de personas.


----------



## Kreonte (16 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Pavel Latushko - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ejercicios de entrenamiento, dicen.


----------



## coscorron (16 Mar 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Ya empiezan a intoxicar con lo del teatro Drama de Mariupol los medios de intoxicación de masas . A este asunto le van a sacar todo el jugo que puedan y culparán sin prueba alguna a las fuerzas rusas de la voladura del teatro con los rehenes civiles dentro. Aquí van los titulares de la RTVE . Miente que algo queda.
> Verificamos la destrucción de un teatro en Mariúpol



RTVE metidos a agencia de verificación ... !!! Ahora ya si que el sector acaba de despretigiarse del todo.


----------



## Abstenuto (16 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Tal y como te ha comentado otro compañero los F-16 y F-15 Israelíes se cubren con las montañas, emergen en altura, sueltan su carga de misiles standoff y vuelven abajo.
> 
> El blog de Charly015 tiene un artículo sobre esto muy esclarecedor donde se puede ver la orografía de Siria y como sacan provecho de ella los Israelíes.
> 
> ...



Gran post. Gracias


----------



## la mano negra (16 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Mira estos ejercicios que están haciendo en el interior, Popasnaya



Eso es lo que se dice un carrusel de cohetes . LLegan los helicópteros rusos de ataque cargados de cohetes hasta las manillas , sueltan la andanada levantando el morro a tope , sueltan bengalas arriba , pican para buscar otra vez cota baja mientras giran y se van del lugar cagando leches. A alguien le caerán los cohetes pero a ellos no los enganchan con radar ni queriendo.


----------



## ferrys (16 Mar 2022)

Que nos jugamos a que a esta no la caen 250€?


----------



## lowfour (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Andr3ws (16 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Al final con todo eso lo que pasará es que Rusia se verá obligada a declarar formalmente la guerra a USA y esa será termonuclear.
> USA esta estirando demasiado el chicle...



Biden dice aquello de “para lo que me queda en el convento, me cago dentro.”
Total solo va a perder unos pocos meses más de vida.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (16 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Muchos olvidáis (o simplemente ignoráis) que Ucrania lleva un proceso de nacionalización étnica muy tocho (15 años mínimo)



Fue Vladolf Putler con su dictadura de corrupta mafiosa criminal mierda que "des rusifico" Ucrania volviendo el Dombass una plasta de mierda lleno el Dombass de proxenetas, matones, mafiosos, violadores, torturadores, corruptos, al final ellos mismos se terminaron matando, las ciudades se convirtieron en ciudades fantasma donde solo abunda el hambre y la muerte. Muchos de los que formaron parte de las milicias desertaron a Ucrania era insostenible la situación, eso llevo a que las otras zonas "rusas étnicas" del país rechazaran por impulso todo lo ruso por mero instinto de supervivencia, ruso en el este de ucrania es sinónimo ya de muerte, proxenetas, torturadores y corruptos.

El régimen mafioso de Vladolf Putler es 3 veces mas corrupto que el Ucraniano, la cagada que instalaron en el Dombass es 100 veces mas corrupto que el régimen de Putler solo un imbécil hoy por hoy se puede creer los "8 años de genocidio del Dombass" fue Putler quien deliberadamente provoco la crisis humanitaria, los matones jefes de las mafias rusas vendieron todo, destruyeron todo, saquearon todo convirtiendo el Dombass en el Shithole que es hoy donde la única opción es formar parte de las milicias o morirte de hambre, Putler no anexo esos territorios a Rusia para darles un marco legal hizo todo lo contrario los encerró convirtiéndolo en ciudades prisión, donde señores de la muerte mantienen el control.

Lo horriblemente mierda que es hoy Dombass hace que todos los "Rusos étnicos" prefieran morir peleando antes que formar parte de semejante estercolero como lo es hoy el Dombass, ahora con las sanciones que le vienen a rusia ser "Rusificado" en Ucrania = Morir en una mina en Siberia en condiciones de Gulag por una paga menor a 200 dolares al mes, es preferible una muerte digna que una eternidad de esclavitud.

Y por la capacidad para resistir de los Ucranianos no se preocupe para USA mantener 1 día al ejercito Ucraniano operativo es mucho mas barato que 1 día en Afganistán sin riesgo para vidas de Americanos, se puede provocar una guerra de desgaste que dure años incluso décadas.

Y no solo es USA quien esta dispuesto a poner la pasta para las armas son:

+Alemania
+USA
+Reino Unido
+Japón 

Estos son los estados con las economías mas fuertes que mantendrán operativo al ejercito ucra 

Franceses = Los payasos de siempre pero en algo pueden ayudar que den pasta para las armas y listo lo demás es hacer el ridículo

Sin sumar territorios que donde los rusos se ganaron a "Pulso" el odio que les tienen = Polonia, Estonia, Lituania, Letonia, Finlandia, Georgia, 
Turquía, Georgia, Azerbaiyán para estos estados es cuestión de seguridad nacional que los rusos se empantanen en Ucrania.

Vamos que no es difícil empantanar al ejercito Dimitry paco de mierda de Putler ya de hecho se esta logrando, Yemen con ayuda solo de Iran logro empantanar a los Saudita quienes tienen el mejor equipamiento del mundo.

Si Putler quiere guerra tiene años amenazando con guerra pues hay que darle su buena guerra que sus fuerzas se desangren, ante dictadores de mierda criminales que se creen dioses tu no puedes ceder debes, debes llevarlo a un escenario de desgaste permanente, que los rusos coman mierda máxima presión económica que Rusia sea peor que Venezuela, que se busquen otros promovedores alternativos de Gas Petroleo como Venezuela + Iran (Mandando a la mierda a Israel de una puta buena vez) - Putler se cree indispensable pues hay que demostrarle que el no es indispensable, la guerra fue su decisión entonces hay que hacer todo lo posible para que Putler la disfrute 





*
Los maricones de mierda esos que dicen que Ucrania rindete te quedan días* que adopten a un soldado ruso en su doritocueva y le mamen la polla (No es joda los rusos que se rinden están solicitando asilo en occidente les van a joder al regresar) 











*Plan de ruso de estrato pobre para salir de Rusia = Me alisto en el ejercito, me entrego, digo que Putler me va a matar si me repatrian , solicito asilo en Alemania, paso de ganar 300 dolares al mes a 1000 mensual solo con paguitas ................Morir miserablemente peleando por 300 dolares por un dictador de mierda no vale la pena.*

--------------------------------------------------


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


>



Estos nazis son encantadores


----------



## Wojakmanuel (16 Mar 2022)

Pepinazos a tanque tuso


----------



## SkullandPhones (16 Mar 2022)

El Batallón sigue eliminando enemigos


----------



## apocalippsis (16 Mar 2022)

The Economist finalmente ha encontrado una guerra que no le gusta.


----------



## magufone (16 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Tal y como te ha comentado otro compañero los F-16 y F-15 Israelíes se cubren con las montañas, emergen en altura, sueltan su carga de misiles standoff y vuelven abajo.
> 
> El blog de Charly015 tiene un artículo sobre esto muy esclarecedor donde se puede ver la orografía de Siria y como sacan provecho de ella los Israelíes.
> 
> ...



muy muy interesante. Un misil, por muy misil que sea, esta sujeto a las leyes de la fisica: los SA-5 pierden mucha velocidad y eficacia contra aviones de caza debido a la maniobrabilidad de estos: las maniobras evasivas provocan cambio de direccion y de velocidad en los SAM y esto reduce drasticamente su eficacia.


----------



## Kluster (16 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Que nos jugamos a que a esta no la caen 250€?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 986641



¿Alguien sabe lo que pone en el cartelito?


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)

De los crímenes...


----------



## lowfour (16 Mar 2022)

Recordemos que Belarus accedió en febrero a acoger misiles nucleares.









Mass arrests as Belarus confirms ditching non-nuclear status in referendum vote


About 800 people were arrested as Belarus voted to ditch its non-nuclear status in a referendum that raises the stakes at a time when the country has become a staging ground for the Russian invasion of Ukraine, the government said on Monday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Roedr (16 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



OTAN/US atacando Bielorrusia?. Hay un hilo comentando hace tiempo comentado que esto iba a pasar.


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

Ajoporro dijo:


> Los gringos se tendrán que enfrentar también a su propia destrucción ... si responden .. pues se acabó. Los rusos replican con todo y a tomar por culo todos.. ¿ Responderán los americanos por dos explosiones nucleares en algún desierto? ... Eso es lo que tendrán que calcular ..



eso depende del sistema de alerta, el ruso esta preparado para actuar en automatico si caen los lideres, el de USA no se


----------



## magufone (16 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe lo que pone en el cartelito?



"Zelensky, capitula, deja las drogas y vuelve a los escenarios"


----------



## hartman (16 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> "Zelensky, capitula, deja las drogas y *vuelve a los escenarios"*



con los morancos.


----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


> Pepinazos a tanque tuso



Jojojo verás cuando lleguen los Switchblades a afeitar barbas chechenas lo que nos vamos a reír, más de un aquelarre de moros va a acabar en baño de sangre, cabras incluidas.


----------



## visaman (16 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Recordemos que Belarus accedió en febrero a acoger misiles nucleares.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aberronchate en el monte con rifle abastecimientos abundante municion etc..


----------



## NPI (16 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> RTVE metidos a agencia de verificación ... !!! Ahora ya si que el sector acaba de despretigiarse del todo.



Es un nuevo mercado, viendo los frutos que ha generado la LIVG en España.


----------



## vladimirovich (16 Mar 2022)

Alguien puede hacer un calculo de cuantos km tiene el frente de ataque ruso, toda la frontera ucranio-rusa + bielorusia + el sur...ese plan de ataque solo puede haber sido preparado por:

A) Un subnormal

B) Un alto mando ruso muy listo que es agente doble de la CIA.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (16 Mar 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> El Batallón sigue eliminando enemigos



Los tanques siempre deben ir acompañados por la infantería para que estas pifias no ocurran, es de primero de Blitzkrieg.


----------



## Andr3ws (16 Mar 2022)

Sin saber los datos exactos, lo del teatro me recuerda muchísimo a lo del colegio de Beslan.


----------



## pemebe (16 Mar 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> No soy experto, pero os juro que no entiendo nada, pero nada.
> 
> 1- La desinformacion es brutal, no se si los rusos ganan, pierden o empatan.
> 
> ...



La geopolitica es compleja.
Y la desinformación es brutal, por eso si quieres estar informado tienes que ver todas las fuentes y analizarlas intentando separar el grano de la paja. Aun así, yo hay información que simplemente paso (las destrucciones de tanques de uno u otro bando, las declaraciones de prisioneros de guerra de uno y otro bando).

Y hecho en falta periodistas de verdad (que se hubieran ido a los corredores humanitarios de Mariupol a preguntar a la gente que salia)

Cosas que sabemos:

1.- Rusia esta ganando y avanza muy despacio. Realmente los que se estan involucrando más son las republicas "autodenominadas independientes". Controla la central nuclear mas grande de Europa, pero no corta la luz a los Ucranianos.

2.- Los Europeos estan enviando armas obligados por EEUU (armas antiguas y de baja calidad principalmente). España cambio de opinion despues de un asalto a Melilla de 2000 inmigrantes. Ya no tenemos esa presion migratoria.

3.- Los Estados que ponen dinero en la UE se están poniendo de perfil intentando contentar a EEUU sin cabrear demasiado a Rusia poniendo sanciones que le hacen más daño a ellos que Rusia. En correspondencia Rusia les esta dando todo el gas que necesitan.

4.- Rusia no va a colapsar. No Colapso en los años 90 cuando realmente tuvo problemas. Y el petroleo lo va a vender (a nosotros o a otros). 

5. Rusia no está usando su armamento más top, ni EEUU va a proporcionar a Ucrania armamento top. Unicamente han utilizado los misiles para atacar la base con tropas internacionales.

6. A EEUU le interesa que la guerra se enquiste (que es lo contrario que quieren Europa y Rusia). Teniendo entretenidos a Rusos y Europeos y ganando un mercado cautivo en Europa.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (16 Mar 2022)

USA anuncia que dará al ejercito Ucra-Rambo

800 sistemas anti aéreos de corto y largo alcance 
9000 sistemas anti tanque
7000 armas pequeñas
20 millones de municiones
Drones

Que sea bien usado pues


Putler esta desesperado por entrar a Mariupol mandando su gente a morir inútilmente y lanzando artillería masiva porque la quiere tomar para así tener algo "importante" en la mano para "negociar"


Analizando el vídeo mostrado varias veces del tanque destruido en Mariuopol dicen que es artillería otras fuentes dicen que fue ATGMs parece atacado por armas no guiadas como sea esta brutal al final se puede ver el cuerpo volando.



Esto nose si sea uno de los tripulantes del tanque o un pedazo de metal






Este es uno de los invasores que aun se encuentra vivo y se arrastra






Y este otro es pedazo de cadáver que la artillería pone a volar





Brutal como sale el cuerpo volando como si fuera un muñeco de trapo.


Estos soldados rusos no fueron ejecutados como se dijo antes, murieron en combate se enterraron porque los cadáveres se descomponen


----------



## Strikelucky (16 Mar 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> El Batallón sigue eliminando enemigos



No entiendo como tienen los Ucros cojones de sacrificar los pocos carros que les quedan saliendo a pasear teniendo la ciudad cercada! 
Que intentaban huir? Replegarse? Igual iban borrachos...


----------



## BHAN83 (16 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Acabe como acabe esta guerra, lo único cierto es que Rusia ya es el apestado del mundo. Rusia va a pagar. Rusia va a sufrir. Y en 20 años máximo Rusia va a desaparecer.



Solo es el apestado de Occidente+Japon

Ni China ni Oriente Medio sanciona a Rusia.


----------



## Roedr (16 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jojojo verás cuando lleguen los Switchblades a afeitar barbas chechenas lo que nos vamos a reír, más de un aquelarre de moros va a acabar en baño de sangre, cabras incluidas.



También creo que a los rusos les queda poco tiempo. Imagino que esos drones estarán operados por soldados americanos. Si con los drones turcos han hecho bastante daños los ucras, con estos drones puede ser una escabechina.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (16 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Lo de ataque de saturación son castillos en el aire por que no hay misiles disponibles. Deberían de utilizar los barcos y eso nunca lo van a hacer por que los rusos tendrían una excusa cojonuda para disparar a la flota. Los americanos nunca van a poner en riesgo su flota. Los rusos tendrían decenas de aviones en el aire también. No hay misiles suficientes para lanzarlos a la vez.
> Sólo en Bielorusia hay dos batallones de S400 que son 8 sistemas cada batallón, es decir 16 y me parecen que llevan 4 lanzadores, es decir 64 misiles sólo de S400 allí. Y desconozco cuanto tardan en volverlos a cargar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 986532



Por desgracia no son castillos en el aire, es lo que tienen preparado, pero esta claro que no es lo mismo tener 6 baterías S-300 como Iran que disponer de más de 1.900 S-300 en sus distintas versiones que tiene Rusia.


----------



## Argentium (16 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> La IIIWW nunca ha estado más cerca
> 
> El corresponsal de defensa de POLITICO también lo confirma:
> 
> ...



Esto se soluciona utilizando la táctica israelí, cuando Irán envía un cargamento de armas a Hezbollah, los israelies lo bombardean por el camino, alguno pasa, pero la mayoría no, lo de los yankis es provocación tras provocación, y como bien dicen arriba, el día 24 de marzo es un día peligroso para Europa, su amo y señor viene a dar instrucciones personalmente a la reunión en Bruselas, oremos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)

*ARCHI NUKE ROJO*

se pone en plan calimar nuclear roja

10:12 p. m. · 16 mar. 2022·Archillect







​


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Mar 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Solo es el apestado de Occidente+Japon
> 
> Ni China ni Oriente Medio sanciona a Rusia.



Ni África…


----------



## Felio (16 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> OTAN/US atacando Bielorrusia?. Hay un hilo comentando hace tiempo comentado que esto iba a pasar.



Las explosiones reportadas forman parte de unas maniobras militares nocturnas con artillería que el ejército bielorruso está llevando a cabo en estos momentos, descartándose así las sospechas.









ENTRE GUERRAS


Análisis de geopolítica y seguimiento de conflictos independiente. Nuestro Instagram/Web/Patrón y más: https://linktr.ee/entre_guerras




t.me


----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Alguien puede hacer un calculo de cuantos km tiene el frente de ataque ruso, toda la frontera ucranio-rusa + bielorusia + el sur...ese plan de ataque solo puede haber sido preparado por:
> 
> A) Un subnormal
> 
> B) Un alto mando ruso muy listo que es agente doble de la CIA.



"Na na, el ruso es mú sufrido, no precisa de todas esas parafernalias ósidentales"


----------



## INE (16 Mar 2022)

“It was I who suggested bombing Belgrade. It was I who suggested sending American pilots and blowing up all the bridges on the Danube" Joe Biden. 1999. Destruction of Serbia. 

Joe Biden sacando pecho haciendo gala de que fue él quien sugirió bombardear Belgrado.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)

*London panic erupts at 'creepy martian' orange sky as huge Saharan dust cloud covers city*
*A "CREEPY" and "martian" orange sky has swept across the capital today, causing Londoners to react with panic and confusion at the "post-apocalyptic" scenes.*

"Is it the same Saharan dust that gave SW Europe orange skies this week?"

Roxanne Escobales added: "Yesterday in Madrid, the sky looked apocalyptic with an eerie orange nothingness blotting out the light from Saharan winds carrying sand from the south.








Panic erupts at 'creepy' orange sky - Saharan dust cloud covers London


A "CREEPY" and "martian" orange sky has swept across the capital today, causing Londoners to react with panic and confusion at the "post-apocalyptic" scenes.




www.express.co.uk






A 'creepy' orange sky has swept across the capital today (Image: James Ide/ReachPLC)

Many people pointed out the 'bizarre' colour of the sky on social media (Image: Alamy Live News)







We use your sign-up to provide content in ways you've consented to and to improve our understanding of you. This may include adverts from us and 3rd parties based on our understanding. You can unsubscribe at any time. More info
Many people pointed out the "bizarre" colour of the sky on social media, which has occurred as a result of a Saharan dust cloud. The dust cloud has come to the UK from Spain, where it caused bright orange skies and sand deposits on cars and buildings across the country. Reacting to the scenes in London, one Twitter user, nicknamed Geferon, wrote: "HELP THE SKY IS ORANGE".

Another user, Paul described the skies as "gloomy" and "pallid".
He said: "In SE London right now it's very gloomy, and the pallid and yellowish sky looks more Martian than Terran.
"Is it the same Saharan dust that gave SW Europe orange skies this week?"
Roxanne Escobales added: "Yesterday in Madrid, the sky looked apocalyptic with an eerie orange nothingness blotting out the light from Saharan winds carrying sand from the south.​
A 'creepy' orange sky has swept across the capital today (Image: James Ide/ReachPLC)



Many people pointed out the 'bizarre' colour of the sky on social media (Image: Alamy Live News)
"Today, I've woken up in London to the same sky.
"It feels like an uneasy portent."
Vivian Holmes asked: "Anyone else in London seeing the colour of the sky?
"Kind of pale orange and feels a bit post-apocalyptic."
*READ MORE: Skies turn orange as apocalyptic Saharan dust cloud hurtles towards UK*



The dust cloud has come to the UK from Spain, where it caused bright orange skies (Image: Getty)
​The dust cloud also caused sand deposits on cars and buildings across Spain (Image: Getty)
*Related articles*​


----------



## Kluster (16 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> 2.- Los Europeos estan enviando armas obligados por EEUU (armas antiguas y de baja calidad principalmente). España cambio de opinion despues de un asalto a Melilla de 2000 inmigrantes. Ya no tenemos esa presion migratoria.



La clásica pinza USA-Marruecos, que bien les funciona.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (16 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Un numero muy importante de ucranianos son nazis de toda la vida, no veo que haya gran oposicion a ponerle monumentos a Stepan Bandera y otros criminales de guerra tanto en la 2GM como en la guerra de independencia del 21 ( Poles, Petliura y Shukhevych ), o los intentos de Yanukovich de premiar a los veteranos, ni los multiples homenajes que se hacen a la aun existente OUN y demas grupos ultranacionalistas que competian ante sus amos alemanes por ser mas eficaces matarifes de judios y eslavos en la mayor matanza de civiles que ha visto europa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 986465
> Ver archivo adjunto 986467
> ...



Hoy @amcxxl publicó un mensaje muy interesante sobre la historia de la UPA y la administración nacionalista ucraniana durante el período de guerra. Contaba cómo los niveles más bajos de la administración (aldea, distrito) fueron desnazificados a tiro limpio por partisanos y Ejército Rojo, pero que en 1945 Jrushchiov mandó detener la desnazificación, por lo que los mandos nacionalistas en los escalones altos (provincial y subprovincial) pudieron sortear la acción del SMERSH, bien largándose a Canadá o camuflándose en el país. Muy curiosa, la buena fama que un analfabeto funcional, alcohólico y de dudosa fidelidad a los principios políticos que había jurado, como Jrushchiov, tiene en el bloque OTAN. Con él sucede como con una gran parte del trotskismo, a los que se le pagan los servicios prestados a cambio de una caricia en el lomo. Algún día, en otro hilo, podemos comentar la aventura del hijo de Jrushchiov con los nazis.

El caso es que una parte de todo ese nacionalismo ucraniano de la UPA se largó del país. Pero otra se quedó infiltrándose poco a poco en las instituciones, haciendo de escudo para los suyos y escalando posiciones en el Partido Comunista de Ucrania. Uno de ellos fue Leonid Kravchuk, que se ocupó de proteger bien a los restos que habían quedado del naufragio nacionalista ucraniano desde la Secretaría de Propaganda y que en 1991 no perdió la oportunidad de ponerse a la cabeza de la independencia ucraniana.

Desde entonces, la difusión del odio al ruso y la renazificación han sido la constante. Nada que los manuales de la CIA no recojan. El resultado es un país donde campan a sus anchas las teorías racistas, la violencia y el odio visceral a lo eslavo. Ah, ¿que no son nazis porque X? Ponedle el puto nombre que queráis: van a ir al mismo basurero de la Historia que la basura genocida que sembró el terror entre 1939 y 1945 por motivos raciales.


----------



## Bishop (16 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Están pidiendo su cabeza desde Ucrania, y aquí la gente celebrándolo.



Wokeismo en su máxima expresión. Y aquí la gente aplaudiendo con las orejas.

Para correrlos a todos a varazos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)

A RESPIRAR CESIO POR LA CALLE

MIENTRAS OS PREOCUPAIS DEL TEATRO UCRANIANO xD


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Mar 2022)

Parte de guerra 20:00h 16-3-2022

Frente del Este, pocos avances pero las fuerzas rusas parecen se han internado en Sievierodonetsk.




Mañana es posible que Mariúpol quede dividida ya en dos secciones.

Poco más.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Papa_Frita (16 Mar 2022)

Strikelucky dijo:


> No entiendo como tienen los Ucros cojones de sacrificar los pocos carros que les quedan saliendo a pasear teniendo la ciudad cercada!
> Que intentaban huir? Replegarse? Igual iban borrachos...



Se confunde usted. El tweet dice literalmente:

"Destrucción de un tanque de las Fuerzas Rusas tras múltiples impactos de ATGM en Mariupol. 
Vídeo del dron AZOV."

Vamos, que el tanque era ruso.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> También creo que a los rusos les queda poco tiempo. Imagino que esos drones estarán operados por soldados americanos. Si con los drones turcos han hecho bastante daños los ucras, con estos drones puede ser una escabechina.



El lugar de dirección de un drone es un objeto legítimo, esté donde esté…y es muy fácil detectarlo por satélite la fuente.


----------



## Fígaro (16 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> También creo que a los rusos les queda poco tiempo. Imagino que esos drones estarán operados por soldados americanos. Si con los drones turcos han hecho bastante daños los ucras, con estos drones puede ser una escabechina.



No pueden estar operados por alguien que no sea ucraniano o que no esté en suelo ucraniano.
Tampoco te van a dar un giro en la guerra, sólo sembrar miedo y matar a unos cuantos más.


----------



## Roedr (16 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Esto se soluciona utilizando la táctica israelí, cuando Irán envía un cargamento de armas a Hezbollah, los israelies lo bombardean por el camino, alguno pasa, pero la mayoría no, lo de los yankis es provocación tras provocación, y como bien dicen arriba, el día 24 de marzo es un día peligroso para Europa, su amo y señor viene a dar instrucciones personalmente a la reunión en Bruselas, oremos.



Sí, todas las acciones de Biden están encaminadas a provocar un conflicto nuclear. Es como si estuvieran seguros de que arrasarían Rusia y a ellos apenas les afectaría: una guerra nuclear con USA ganadora.


----------



## agarcime (16 Mar 2022)

Para que? Que ha pasado? 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Zepequenhô (16 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Todo está planificado, Zelenski le declara la guerra a Polonia, al dia siguiente Ucrania se rinde, Polonia se anexa Ucrania, y Ucrania es ya territorio de la Otan...:
> Rusia estaría atacando territorio de la Nato.



Y luego la OTAN acaba con los aliens.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Mar 2022)

Posibles ataques en Bielorusia, fuente ukra:

Residentes de diferentes ciudades bielorrusas informan de explosiones a los medios. Algunos han visto aviones.

Los residentes de los distritos de Baranovichi, Gantsevichi, Lyakhovichi, Luninets, Stolin y Kletsk informan sobre explosiones.

También hubo información sobre una explosión cerca de Novaya Borovaya. Los vecinos escucharon disparos de ametralladoras


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Roedr (16 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El lugar de dirección de un drone es un objeto legítimo, esté donde esté…y es muy fácil detectarlo par satélite la fuente.



Bueno, a ver que pasa si Rusia bombardea Polonia... la verdad, Biden no para de meter cizaña.


----------



## Felio (16 Mar 2022)

Situación actual en Mariupol, las tropas separatistas han avanzado desde esta mañana según fuentes rusas











ENTRE GUERRAS


Análisis de geopolítica y seguimiento de conflictos independiente. Nuestro Instagram/Web/Patrón y más: https://linktr.ee/entre_guerras




t.me


----------



## Kluster (16 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Y este otro es pedazo de cadáver que la artillería pone a volar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese cadaver que cae al suelo no iba en ese tanque. Es imposible que tarde tanto en caer despues de la explosión. Ese cadaver ha salido volando desde otra explosión en algún edificio colindante. Incluso se ve un fogonazo de una explosión fuera de cámara justo antes de caer el cadaver.


----------



## Zhukov (16 Mar 2022)

Informe de milicianos:

Continúan los intensos combates en Izyum. La parte sur de la ciudad todavía está bajo el control de Ucrania pero las fuerzas rusas entraron en la aldea de Kamenka al sur de Izyum, cortando así el grupo Izyum ucraniano (es bastante pequeño, un batallón o así), del suministro de municiones y alimentos. Desde Kamenka hay una carretera directa a Slavyansk.

Desafortunadamente, tenemos pérdidas, y espero que después de la victoria, todos los que conducen grupos tácticos de batallón en columnas a lo largo de un camino estrecho sean severamente castigados. Todas nuestras pérdidas se deben a la idiotez de los individuos.

Sí, podemos decir que para una operación a gran escala, nuestras pérdidas son incluso inferiores al mínimo, pero si es posible reducirlas, ¿por qué no comenzar a hacer todo de una manera normal, sin la experiencia siria de viajar en columnas densas de kilómetros de largo en las carreteras?

Una vez más, quisiera señalar la labor muy clara de la artillería y los morteros ucranianos. Es su trabajo el principal elemento de disuasión. el 99% de nuestras pérdidas son el resultado del trabajo de la artillería. No hay heridas de bala. Bueno, si las hay están dentro del error estadístico.


----------



## SkullandPhones (16 Mar 2022)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> Los tanques siempre deben ir acompañados por la infantería para que estas pifias no ocurran, es de primero de Blitzkrieg.



Hasta que no lleguen los reclutas de Siberia nada que hacer al respecto


----------



## ferrys (16 Mar 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Se confunde usted. El tweet dice literalmente:
> 
> "Destrucción de un tanque de las Fuerzas Rusas tras múltiples impactos de ATGM en Mariupol.
> Vídeo del dron AZOV."
> ...



Ya se que es mucho pedir pero piense. ¿Como va ir un tanque por hay sólo? A no ser que vaya a casa y se lo hayan cargado. No hace ni por disparar.


----------



## Oso Polar (16 Mar 2022)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> Los tanques siempre deben ir acompañados por la infantería para que estas pifias no ocurran, es de primero de Blitzkrieg.



No sabemos lo ocurrido, que puede ser de los primeros días de combate o inclusive un tanque ucraniano.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (16 Mar 2022)

Pinche ruso horrendo de 1 sola ceja estilo follacabra Mahometano seguro 


Spoiler


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Roedr (16 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Informe de milicianos:
> 
> Continúan los intensos combates en Izyum. La parte sur de la ciudad todavía está bajo el control de Ucrania pero las fuerzas rusas entraron en la aldea de Kamenka al sur de Izyum, cortando así el grupo Izyum ucraniano (es bastante pequeño, un batallón o así), del suministro de municiones y alimentos. Desde Kamenka hay una carretera directa a Slavyansk.
> 
> ...



¿Cómo ves lo de los drones que va mandar USA?. Tengo la sensación de que a Rusia cada vez le queda menos tiempo.


----------



## SkullandPhones (16 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> *ARCHI NUKE ROJO*
> 
> se pone en plan calimar nuclear roja
> 
> ...




NO te llegan las ayudas?


----------



## Focus in (16 Mar 2022)

sabeis de alguna web o telegram donde ver videos gores de la guerra de ucrania??


----------



## Gotthard (16 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Una cosa es odio, otra maldad. No me importaría demasiado desmembrar con un cuchillo de mantequilla al tío que aparece pegando tiros en lo de Odesa, pero matar a ucranianos al azar sólo porque viven en las zonas plagadas de nazis es estúpido y cruel.
> ¿Tiene fuentes a mano de lo de los SMS? No dudo de su información, simplemente querría ampliar y guardar eso.



La parte de los SMS la tengo en un enlace que puse en alguna parte de este hilo. La informacion era de fuente rusa, desde luego, asi que con pinzas, pero que lo lei que habian recibido unos SMS diciendo que iban a cerrar el servicio de cajero, seguro. De hecho cuando cayeron las municiones la gente estaba justo haciendo cola delante del cajero. Ahora no lo encuentro en el megahilo pero ya dare con ello y si, esto merece la pena ampliarlo, es una verguenza como se han tapado todas las tropelias de los ucranianos con los civiles rusos.


----------



## Fauna iberica (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## crocodile (16 Mar 2022)

agarcime dijo:


> Para que? Que ha pasado?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Que los ukronazis están en desbandada.


----------



## Papa_Frita (16 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Ya se que es mucho pedir pero piense. ¿Como va ir un tanque por hay sólo? A no ser que vaya a casa y se lo hayan cargado. No hace ni por disparar.



Imagine usted lo que le haga más feliz.
Por mi parte no le voy a pedir que respete ni la ortografía, ni a otros foreros.
Que pase una buena noche.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Mar 2022)

Ya me extrañaba a mi que no lo hiciesen, fuente rusa:

19:38 La flota rusa apoya la operación de liberación de Mariupol. Los barcos están ubicados en el área de Belosaraiskaya Spit, desde donde realizan ataques precisos contra posiciones nazis.


----------



## Roedr (16 Mar 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> sabeis de alguna web o telegram donde ver videos gores de la guerra de ucrania??



joder, que ascazo dais algunos


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Cómo ves lo de los drones que va mandar USA?. Tengo la sensación de que a Rusia cada vez le queda menos tiempo.



Los drones sin control del espacio aéreo son patos en una barraca de feria. Hasta los iraníes vacilan a los drones yankees…


----------



## sivigliano (16 Mar 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> No , es verdad . Todo el mundo sabe que un país que es un poco más grande que España se conquista en un par de horas como máximo. Y todo lo que sea conseguir menos de eso es una derrota apabullante. En cuanto la conquista se te va a dos días de duración , los costos de invasión son inasumibles . Y a los tres días se te acaban la balas y la gasolina para los tanques. Ante esas verdades incuestionables , Rusia , hay que aceptarlo , está sufriendo una derrota estrepitosa que le va a suponer su disolución como nación y los cachos que queden los venderán los gitanos en el baratillo el próximo sábado a precio de derribo.



El costo de la guerra económico y en vidas humanas es de mucha importancia para Rusia. Y al final tendrán que llegar a un acuerdo. Para ocupar Ucrania y mantener la ocupación necesitan cientos de miles de soldados pues eso no lo permitirán los ucranianos. Y un ejército ocupante acosado, con emboscadas constantes no se mantiene fácilmente. 
La victoria rusa será pírrica.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## xFuckoffx (16 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Alguien puede hacer un calculo de cuantos km tiene el frente de ataque ruso, toda la frontera ucranio-rusa + bielorusia + el sur...ese plan de ataque solo puede haber sido preparado por:
> 
> A) Un subnormal
> 
> B) Un alto mando ruso muy listo que es agente doble de la CIA.



Tu quien eres?


----------



## Focus in (16 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> joder, que ascazo dais algunos



flanders de mierda, tu si que das asco


----------



## Gotthard (16 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Ya se que es mucho pedir pero piense. ¿Como va ir un tanque por hay sólo? A no ser que vaya a casa y se lo hayan cargado. No hace ni por disparar.



Posiblemente fuera el de retaguardia de una columna que no sale en la toma. Desde luego solo ahi no llegó.


----------



## SkullandPhones (16 Mar 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> flanders de mierda, tu si que das asco



Eres mierda andante con ojos


----------



## Don Pascual (16 Mar 2022)

Ostia puta, esto no se si abrir hilo nuevo, en el subforo de magufadas, pero mirad y flipar.

Ucrania acaba de anunciar que se convierte en el primer país en implementar el Great Reset al introducir su aplicación de crédito social que combina ingreso universal, identidad digital, pase vacunal y prácticamente toda su vida. Sin crédito social no hay ayudas. ¿Os sorprende?








La aplicación del gobierno Ucraniano incluye:
- documento de identidad, 
- pasaporte biométrico,
- tarjeta de contribuyente,
- carnets, 
- registros, 
- pólizas de seguro, 
- tarjetas de estudiante, 
- actas de nacimiento de los hijos, 
- Certificados COVID19... etc

Además, el gobierno ucraniano ya ha anunciado en rueda de prensa que si la aplicación no tiene certificado de vacunación contra el COVID, se negará a pagar subvenciones.


----------



## Focus in (16 Mar 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> Eres un mierda con ojos.



Quedamos y me lo dices de cara, te meto un guantazo que te reúnes con tu creador, maricona


----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)

Así lucen los patios de las "casas pacíficas", los "jardines de infancia", las "maternidades" y otros objetos de los cuentos llorosos que nos cuentan con el telón de fondo de Las Ruinas.


----------



## Mabuse (16 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> La parte de los SMS la tengo en un enlace que puse en alguna parte de este hilo. La informacion era de fuente rusa, desde luego, asi que con pinzas, pero que lo lei que habian recibido unos SMS diciendo que iban a cerrar el servicio de cajero, seguro. De hecho cuando cayeron las municiones la gente estaba justo haciendo cola delante del cajero. Ahora no lo encuentro en el megahilo pero ya dare con ello y si, esto merece la pena ampliarlo, es una verguenza como se han tapado todas las tropelias de los ucranianos con los civiles rusos.



Acabo de leer su reflexión sobre los civiles alentando las tropelías en la SGM. Hace ya lustros leí no sé donde que aparte de los psicópatas que andan sueltos, hay al menos un 30% de gente que no dudaría en cometer atrocidades si supieran que no habría consecuencias. Viendo las caras de las fotos me vino a la memoria la cara de una protocharo de cuando era joven y estúpido, echando bilis sobre una "amiga" que estaba muy buena y se llevaba de calle a los zagales del bario. También me acordé de esos rumores que circulan siempre en colegios, oficinas y bares, las maledicencias típicas y los corrillos que se forman, las risitas de conejo de la gente al escuchar invenciones acerca de la vida de otros, que no dudan luego en comentar en otros corrillos. Esos rumores pueden destruir vidas, pero no tienen castigo, son las pequeñas tropelías que se pueden permitir los canallas acobardados, los que se crecerán en cuanto la ley sea sustituída por el paseo, los que saldrán sonriendo en las fotos mientras aprietan el gatillo.


----------



## Roedr (16 Mar 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> El costo de la guerra económico y en vidas humanas es de mucha importancia para Rusia. Y al final tendrán que llegar a un acuerdo. Para ocupar Ucrania y mantener la ocupación necesitan cientos de miles de soldados pues eso no lo permitirán los ucranianos. Y un ejército ocupante acosado, con emboscadas constantes no se mantiene fácilmente.
> La victoria rusa será pírrica.



Primero está por ver que gane Rusia, y luego se hacen muchos pronósticos que no se cumplen. Realmente si Rusia lograra largar a varios millones de anti-rusos a Polonia le va a quedar poca oposición en Ucrania.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> NO te llegan las ayudas?




VERAS DENTRO DE 15 DIAS


*CON EL CESIO 137 EQUIVALENTE AL POTASIO DE 100.000 PLATANOS*



​


----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> La aplicación del gobierno Ucraniano incluye:
> - documento de identidad,
> - pasaporte biométrico,
> - tarjeta de contribuyente,
> ...



Basicamente eso es marcarte como al ganado


----------



## crocodile (16 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Ostia puta, esto no se si abrir hilo nuevo, en el subforo de magufadas, pero mirad y flipar.
> 
> Ucrania acaba de anunciar que se convierte en el primer país en implementar el Great Reset al introducir su aplicación de crédito social que combina ingreso universal, identidad digital, pase vacunal y prácticamente toda su vida. Sin crédito social no hay ayudas. ¿Os sorprende?
> 
> ...



Por algo USA/OTAN son los patrocinadores del globalismo N.W.O. Ucrania es su laboratorio.


----------



## Fauna iberica (16 Mar 2022)

Hay mucha confusión, se reportan ataques dentro de Bielorrusia, medios israelíes han puesto información de esto.
Veremos si se confirma la noticia.


----------



## Kluster (16 Mar 2022)

"Misión de mantenimiento de la paz"

Si hacen eso vamos directos a la 3GM y a la destrucción total.


----------



## Gotthard (16 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Acabo de leer su reflexión sobre los civiles alentando las tropelías en la SGM. Hace ya lustros leí no sé donde que aparte de los psicópatas que andan sueltos, hay al menos un 30% de gente que no dudaría en cometer atrocidades si supieran que no habría consecuencias. Viendo las caras de las fotos me vino a la memoria la cara de una protocharo de cuando era joven y estúpido, echando bilis sobre una "amiga" que estaba muy buena y se llevaba de calle a los zagales del bario. También me acordé de esos rumores que circulan siempre en colegios, oficinas y bares, las maledicencias típicas y los corrillos que se forman, las risitas de conejo de la gente al escuchar invenciones acerca de la vida de otros, que no dudan luego en comentar en otros corrillos. Esos rumores pueden destruir vidas, pero no tienen castigo, son las pequeñas tropelías que se pueden permitir los canallas acobardados, los que se crecerán en cuanto la ley sea sustituída por el paseo, los que saldrán sonriendo en las fotos mientras aprietan el gatillo.



En síntesis, el lado oscuro de la naturaleza humana.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zhukov (16 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> La parte de los SMS la tengo en un enlace que puse en alguna parte de este hilo. La informacion era de fuente rusa, desde luego, asi que con pinzas, pero que lo lei que habian recibido unos SMS diciendo que iban a cerrar el servicio de cajero, seguro. De hecho cuando cayeron las municiones la gente estaba justo haciendo cola delante del cajero. Ahora no lo encuentro en el megahilo pero ya dare con ello y si, esto merece la pena ampliarlo, es una verguenza como se han tapado todas las tropelias de los ucranianos con los civiles rusos.



En el parte de este día se informa del engaño que los ukros intentaron hacer por telegram y SMS para atraer a madres de soldados, lo otro lo desconozco, pero es plausible que hubiera otros anuncios trampa









Parte de guerra 14/03/2022 – informes, análisis, crónicas, opinión


Mapas Vídeos de guerra Resumen de la situación de Strelkov – mañana Sumario (día 19 de la guerra). Frente sur: – En el área de Nikolaev-Krivoy Rog ayer, no había información sobre avanc…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com





Como se informa en el parte de hoy, ayer por la noche lanzaron otro misil, ya van más de una docena, pero como es abatido en el aire no hay informes.

Y la vergüenza empezó en mayo de 2014, cuando los nazis mataron a la gente en Odessa, lo vio este foro en directo y al día siguiente en los periódicos y la tele decían que había sido un incendio accidental.

Así por miles.


----------



## tomcat ii (16 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> *PUTIN LLAMA A LA CASTA SUPERIOR DE RUSIA QUE VIVE EN EL EXTRANJERO “ESCORA”*



Se refiere a sus hijas que viven en Suiza supongo. Putín es un tontín, no sabe ni lo que dice pobrete.


----------



## Felio (16 Mar 2022)

Lanzarán los rusos una nuke (pequeña) de advertencia? Si aprueban eso, creo que es probable. 

En el mar sería lo ideal


----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)

Los sistemas de misiles NLAW británicos entran en servicio en el ejército de la RPD Las unidades de inteligencia militar de la RPD han dominado y probado con éxito las armas occidentales capturadas en la práctica.


Equipo abandonado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania 


La operación continúa..


----------



## crocodile (16 Mar 2022)

Según el asesor del jefe de la oficina del presidente de ucrania: "Nuestra posición en las negociaciones es bastante específica: garantías de seguridad verificadas legalmente; alto el fuego; retirada de las tropas rusas. Todo esto es posible solo con un diálogo directo entre los líderes de Ucrania y Rusia."

According to the adviser to the head of the office of the Ukrainian president: "Our position in the negotiations is quite specific: legally verified security guarantees; ceasefire; withdrawal of Russian troops. All this is possible only with a direct dialogue between the leaders of Ukraine and Russia."

▫@ENTRE_GUERRAS▫


----------



## Kluster (16 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Ostia puta, esto no se si abrir hilo nuevo, en el subforo de magufadas, pero mirad y flipar.
> 
> Ucrania acaba de anunciar que se convierte en el primer país en implementar el Great Reset al introducir su aplicación de crédito social que combina ingreso universal, identidad digital, pase vacunal y prácticamente toda su vida. Sin crédito social no hay ayudas. ¿Os sorprende?
> 
> ...




*"Hay que defendeh nuejtroh sistemah de libertadeh ohsidental y europeah"*


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Roedr (16 Mar 2022)

Felio dijo:


> Lanzarán los rusos una nuke (pequeña) de advertencia? Si aprueban eso, creo que es probable.
> 
> En el mar sería lo ideal



Si van por ese camino lo lógico es una demostración de tropecientos megatones en el ártico que se sienta mucho en Alaska. La OTAN está emperrada en llegar a eso.


----------



## Teuro (16 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Todo está planificado, Zelenski le declara la guerra a Polonia, al dia siguiente Ucrania se rinde, Polonia se anexa Ucrania, y Ucrania es ya territorio de la Otan...:
> Rusia estaría atacando territorio de la Nato.



Yo ideé algo parecido para quitarnos la deuda de España: Se crea una guerra civíl fictícia donde el bando sublevado conquista toda España en un par de horas, el "gobierno legítimo" se exilia a una plataforma petrolífera en medio del Atlántico y que los acreedores vayan a la plataforma a pedir la devolución de los más de 1.200.000.000.000 € de deuda.


----------



## esNecesario (16 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Tienes razon hay que llamarles genericamente escoria nazi a eliminar


----------



## Roedr (16 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Los sistemas de misiles NLAW británicos entran en servicio en el ejército de la RPD Las unidades de inteligencia militar de la RPD han dominado y probado con éxito las armas occidentales capturadas en la práctica.
> 
> 
> Equipo abandonado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania
> ...



Son unos ingratos. Deberían una nota oficial de agradecimiento al contribuyente inglés por sus esfuerzos en este guerra.


----------



## Evangelion (16 Mar 2022)

> AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:
> 
> 
> > Yo ya he visto esa peli, al final la NATO se anexiona el globo entero y luego el sistema solar
> ...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)

PUTIN HABLANDO CONTRA LA CASTUZA QUE SE CREE SUPERIOR

QUE SOLO ESPERA CREAR CONFLICTO CON RUSIA Y BENEFICIARSE DE ELLO

​


----------



## Rafl Eg (16 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> The Economist finalmente ha encontrado una guerra que no le gusta.





Impresionante dijo:


> De los crímenes...



Estos dos post son oro. Muy esclarecedores.


----------



## Fauna iberica (16 Mar 2022)

Esto reporta una periodista de minks en Bielorrusia.


----------



## esNecesario (16 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Pues a tu m@m@ le gusta que le diga nazi... cuando estoy detrás de ella... ja ja



Ya quisieras tú catar una mujer, aunque sea vieja, desgraciado.


----------



## Hermericus (16 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Cómo ves lo de los drones que va mandar USA?. Tengo la sensación de que a Rusia cada vez le queda menos tiempo.



En Siria los rusos derribaban drones turcos como chinches.


----------



## damnun_infectum (16 Mar 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> No , es verdad . Todo el mundo sabe que un país que es un poco más grande que España se conquista en un par de horas como máximo. Y todo lo que sea conseguir menos de eso es una derrota apabullante. En cuanto la conquista se te va a dos días de duración , los costos de invasión son inasumibles . Y a los tres días se te acaban la balas y la gasolina para los tanques. Ante esas verdades incuestionables , Rusia , hay que aceptarlo , está sufriendo una derrota estrepitosa que le va a suponer su disolución como nación y los cachos que queden los venderán los gitanos en el baratillo el próximo sábado a precio de derribo.



Perdona por el zanx...

Si de algo peca Putin es de buenazo. Cuánto se puede tardar en pulsar el botón rojo y soltar un pepino nuclear...?. Tiene MILES, más que barcos, aviones o tanques...

Que te responde alguien...allí mandas el acuse de recibo. A Biden la momia directamente lo infartas...sin necesidad de ponzoña.

Y aquí paz y gloria o miel sobre hojuelas.


----------



## Gotthard (16 Mar 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> A todos los *SUBNORMALES *que he leído y habéis dicho la palabra nazi refiriéndose a los ucranianos..., que os habéis tragado la progaganda de lefa rusa hasta el fondo de la garganta...* os dedico esto*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tal para cual









The dark side of Ukraine’s surrogacy boom


Lack of oversight, lax regulations and a failing economy have made the eastern European country one of the most popular destinations to find a surrogate mother




english.elpais.com


----------



## NoRTH (16 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> En Siria los rusos derribaban drones turcos como chinches.



si ?

pue sigual tienen que cambiar a los soldados de Siria por los de ucrania por que hay unos cuantos videos por ahi pululando de drones dandoles para el pelo


----------



## gargamelix (16 Mar 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Se refiere a sus hijas que viven en Suiza supongo. Putín es un tontín, no sabe ni lo que dice pobrete.



Sí sabe lo que dice, pero visto desde fuera querer desvincularse ahora de parte del producto de su política durante dos décadas da risa. Aparte que es otra mentira, como máximo querrá cambiar alguno por otro.


----------



## Don Pascual (16 Mar 2022)

Mas madera.


----------



## esNecesario (16 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Sesgo el que me ofrece la historia. ¿O deberia juzgar a los hunos de Attila como un pueblo civilizador?
> 
> Los comunistas rusos no le van demasiado a la zaga a los ucranianos en cuanto a crueldades, pero es que el nivel de brutalidad de los ucranianos es de varios premios en varios concursos. De hecho mas o menos habia un cierto equilibrio entre ucranianos, judios y rusos antes de que llegaran los sovieticos en 1939 a invadir la parte de la Galizia polaca (hoy ucrania), aplicando las leyes sovieticas, que favorecieron a los judios al retirar las leyes de apartheid que les tenian impuestas los polacos desde 1921 y prohibiendo los partidos nacionalistas.
> 
> ...



¿Quiere usted que le ponga la otra parte de la historia, el holodomor o los millones de ucranianos llevados a siberia?

Venga, otro día cuando tenga tiempo y ganas si eso se lo pongo, don sesgado.


----------



## Burbujarragordo (16 Mar 2022)

Se reportan explosiones en Bielorrusia: pocos datos y mucha especulación


Los informes indican que se están escuchando explosiones en varias zonas del sur de Bielorrusia.




israelnoticias.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Mas madera.



* Joe Biden (archivo): "Fui yo quien sugirió bombardear Belgrado." (eng) * 


​


----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Se refiere a sus hijas que viven en Suiza supongo. Putín es un tontín, no sabe ni lo que dice pobrete.



se refiere sobre todo a los que saquearon el pais en los 90 y siguen dedicandose a extraer la riqueza nacional de Rusia y llevarsela al extranjero, sobre todo a la Perfida Albion

la mayor escoria de todas es Khodorovsky, otro judio degenerado, y encima le indulto cuando deberia haberle ejecutado


----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)

Burbujarragordo dijo:


> Se reportan explosiones en Bielorrusia: pocos datos y mucha especulación
> 
> 
> Los informes indican que se están escuchando explosiones en varias zonas del sur de Bielorrusia.
> ...



son cazabombarderos rebasando la velocidad del sonido


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)

* Joe Biden on bombing Belgrade (Serbia) *

*problem ?*


----------



## esNecesario (16 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Tal para cual
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, veo que no podré debatir la otra parte de la historia, tan *cobarde *eres que me acabas de meter en el ignore. Así es como debates eh?, sueltas tu mierda y a correr. jaajajaa


P.D: Estoy recogiendo tus mensajes con otra cuenta.


----------



## damnun_infectum (16 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Mejor en 2 días…así motivas mejor a la Peña….



Los rusos son muy tontos...por ello tienen el mejor armamento del mundo, y la mayor cantidad de pepinos nucleares. En la guerra VALE TODO, y los pepinos no son para decorar.

Cualquiera de los dos bandos, usanos y rusos, caerán matando y sembrando el acabose.


----------



## SkullandPhones (16 Mar 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> Quedamos y me lo dices de cara, te meto un guantazo que te reúnes con tu creador, maricona



Jajaja, te fundo el tórax desgraciado.


----------



## NPI (16 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Esto reporta una periodista de minks en Bielorrusia.



Veamos el perfil de la buena chica
- Atlantic Council
- Radio Free Europe/Radio Liberty
- Belsat TV
- World Press Institute


----------



## explorador (16 Mar 2022)

Ana Pastor y el Ministro Albares en La Sexta en España con mascarilla, viajan a Polonia a una estación rodeados de cientos de personas no vacunadas, sin mascarilla y ya no hay COVID19, nos tratan como borregos , nos lo merecemos


----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Ana Pastor en La Sexta en España con mascarilla, viajas a Polonia rodeado de cientos de personas no vacunadas, sin mascarilla y ya no hay COVID19, interesante la farsa que vivimos



Ana Pastor es una hijadeputa, no le dara vergüenza de la puta patraña que le esta contando a la borregada en España


----------



## Fauna iberica (16 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Veamos el perfil de la buena chica
> - Atlantic Council
> - Radio Free Europe/Radio Liberty
> - Belsat TV
> ...



Como no dominó la lingua franca imperial creí que era una periodista que vivía en minks, pero ya veo que es otra traidora otanista y eso que puso es más bien para crear confusión, sorry, me precipité.


----------



## damnun_infectum (16 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Esto se soluciona utilizando la táctica israelí, cuando Irán envía un cargamento de armas a Hezbollah, los israelies lo bombardean por el camino, alguno pasa, pero la mayoría no, lo de los yankis es provocación tras provocación, y como bien dicen arriba, el día 24 de marzo es un día peligroso para Europa, su amo y señor viene a dar instrucciones personalmente a la reunión en Bruselas, oremos.



Reunión de pastores...oveja muerta.


----------



## NPI (16 Mar 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> Ah, veo que no podré debatir la otra parte de la historia, tan *cobarde *eres que me acabas de meter en el ignore. Así es como debates eh?, sueltas tu mierda y a correr. jaajajaa
> 
> 
> P.D: Estoy recogiendo tus mensajes con otra cuenta.



@esNecesario *Estoy recogiendo tus mensajes con otra cuenta*. Sois los más "listos" y los más "inteligentes" del foro.


----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Veamos el perfil de la buena chica
> - Atlantic Council
> - Radio Free Europe/Radio Liberty
> - Belsat TV
> ...



BELSAT= CIA

la pedorra esa deberia estar ya en un campo de reeducacion en en polo norte


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## bubibartra (16 Mar 2022)

Obrerodo contando que Rusia tiene una inflaccion del 30% de media....vamos que para ellos no es tan de ido madre .


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)

EL RAZONAMIENTO CREO QUE ES PASADO Y NO SE HA CUMPLIADO O SOLO PARCIALMENTE
NO LO VEO.
PERO LO COPIO POR SI SUCEDE
SI QUIERES ACABAR CON ALGUIEN NO TARDAS TANTO TIEMPO









Joey DarktoLight


This is when MSM goes down as well….




anonup.com














*XI JINPIN
ELITE GLOBALISTA
TAIWAN*










REUTERS/Dale De La Rey/Pool
Too easy.​


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

*Biden confundió consigo mismo al esposo de la vicepresidenta Harris, quien había enfermado de coronavirus, diciendo que “el esposo de la primera dama enfermó”. Fue corregido por el servicio de prensa.*


----------



## amcxxl (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Felio (16 Mar 2022)

16 marzo

Mapa de la guerra en Ucrania según fuentes rusas.



Situación de la guerra en Ucrania según el Ministerio de Defensa Británico.












ENTRE GUERRAS


Análisis de geopolítica y seguimiento de conflictos independiente. Nuestro Instagram/Web/Patrón y más: https://linktr.ee/entre_guerras




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Mar 2022)

SITUACIÓN EN LA DIRECCIÓN DONETSK-LUGANSK AL 16 DE MARZO DE 2022.
Los ucros no recuperan la iniciativa y los cercos empiezan a coger forma


----------



## NoRTH (16 Mar 2022)

Felio dijo:


> 16 marzo
> 
> Mapa de la guerra en Ucrania según fuentes rusas.
> Ver archivo adjunto 986716
> ...




vamos que mienten los 2


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## NPI (16 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Como no dominó la lingua franca imperial creí que era una periodista que vivía en minks, pero ya veo que es otra traidora otanista y eso que puso es más bien para crear confusión, sorry, me precipité.



 @Fauna iberica somos humanos, cometemos errores.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania
información a partir de las 00:00 horas del 17 de marzo.

De lo importante: el ejército ruso continúa utilizando activamente los aeródromos y la infraestructura de transporte de Bielorrusia para llevar a cabo una ofensiva contra Ucrania.

Recuerdo cómo en la última conversación con Zelensky, Lukashenko aseguró que “cohetes, aviones y helicópteros” no volarían de Bielorrusia a Ucrania. Al menos, el mismo Zelensky habló sobre esto.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (17 Mar 2022)

Algo más de información explosiones bielorusia
Periodico polaco









Białoruś. Nieoficjalne doniesienia o wybuchach w kilku miastach kraju. Prowokacja czy ćwiczenia?


O wybuchach słyszanych w kilku miastach Białorusi donoszą m.in. były ambasador Białorusi w Polsce Paweł Łatuszka oraz białoruska dziennikarka Hanna Liubakowa. 'W ciągu ostatnich trzech godzin około 30 myśliwców, samolotów transportowych i helikopterów wystartowało z białoruskich lotnisk' -...




wiadomosci.gazeta.pl


----------



## rejon (17 Mar 2022)

Cuando termine esta maldita guerra y sepamos en detalle todo lo que ha ocurrido en Mariupol durante estas semanas, lo recordaremos como una de las mayores atrocidades en décadas.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (17 Mar 2022)

Declaración del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia sobre el episodio del teatro de Mariúpol....


"Militants of the Azov nationalist battalion blew up the Mariupol theater building, which they rigged with explosives earlier, Russian Defense Ministry announced Wednesday.

The Defense Ministry debunked Kiev’s accusations of an airstrike on the theater building, where civilians could have been held hostage.
"During daylight on March 16, Russian aviation carried out no missions involving strikes on ground targets within Mariupol limits. According to the verified information, militants of the Azov nationalist battalion carried out another bloody provocation by blowing up the rigged theater building," the Ministry of Defense said.

"Previously, refugees that escaped Mariupol, informed that Nazis from the Azov battalion could have held civilians hostage in the theater building, using the upper floors as emplacements," the Ministry added.

The Ministry also stated that, "considering the potential danger for civilians, and considering the March 9 provocation with the Mariupol hospital number 3, the theater building has never been considered as a strike target."


----------



## NPI (17 Mar 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> Tú es que eres muy tonto y no sabes el porqué lo dije.


----------



## amcxxl (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## NPI (17 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Declaración del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia sobre el episodio del teatro de Mariúpol....
> 
> 
> "Militants of the Azov nationalist battalion blew up the Mariupol theater building, which they rigged with explosives earlier, Russian Defense Ministry announced Wednesday.
> ...



DeepL


> "Militantes del batallón nacionalista Azov volaron el edificio del teatro de Mariupol, que habían manipulado con explosivos anteriormente, anunció el miércoles el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.
> 
> El Ministerio de Defensa desmintió las acusaciones de Kiev sobre un ataque aéreo contra el edificio del teatro, donde los civiles podrían haber sido tomados como rehenes.
> 
> ...


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (17 Mar 2022)

Charles rata (Le conozco desde hace años de Siria) dice que USA va a enviar S-300 a Ucrania
 

Ahora es que le viene lo bueno a los Dymitris esclavos de Putler

-------------------------

Putler se ha cargado por lo menos 2000 civiles en Mariupol "Rusos étnicos" esta tratando desesperadamente de tomar la ciudad a lo bestia ha perdiendo decenas de tanques y blindados un general ruso fue eliminado dentro de Mariupol 

Yo me imaginaba que solo la iba a rodear y seguir invadiendo otras partes del país, es lo lógico eso hizo USA en Iraq rodeaba las ciudades y seguía avanzado no se enfrascaba en peleas inútiles teniendo bajas innecesarias 

Esto significa que Putler ya tiene poca capacidad para seguir avanzando quiere conseguir Mariupol así la tenga que demoler completa y no dejar ahí a nadie con vida menuda "Liberación" 



Focus in dijo:


> sabeis de alguna web o telegram donde ver videos gores de la guerra de ucrania??









En Twitter los quitan pero logre guardar imágenes fuertes 

Este ruso murió el 14 3 22 como en las comiquitas algo le disparo potente y solo quedaron los pies parados 


Spoiler












Esto es lo que quedo de un piloto ruso de un Su-34 creo 


Spoiler

















Esta otra de ruso muerto calcinado es bastante fuerte


Spoiler












Putler es un desquiciado no vale la pena tanta sangre para ganar tan poco que vas a ganar una ciudad en Ruinas? Los putinistas son unos putos lunáticos desquiciados de mierda 8 años haciéndose pajas mentales planeando trocear a Ucrania para que al final pongan semejante cagada.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (17 Mar 2022)

Lo de Rusia empieza a ser de meme


----------



## Azrael_II (17 Mar 2022)

Lavrov regresa con urgencia de china... Qué co... Pasa?


----------



## Sawa (17 Mar 2022)

Está claro que si hay reunión de la OTAN el 24, antes se tiene que calentar la cosa.


----------



## Moderado (17 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Cuando termine esta maldita guerra y sepamos en detalle todo lo que ha ocurrido en Mariupol durante estas semanas, lo recordaremos como una de las mayores atrocidades en décadas.


----------



## rejon (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## raptors (17 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> El enano no se va a llevar nada,.Zelensky solo esta ganando tiempo, en unas semanas.mas a.este ritmo el ejercito ruso dejara de ser operativo y cada dia siguen entrando mas juguetitos por Polonia.
> 
> En 3 meses Putin le da Crimea, el Donbass y un par de Oblast rusos para que le deje salir de Ucrania.



Ja ja Se ve que te metes droga de la buena.... las drogas destruyen


----------



## Treefrog (17 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 986731



Pues se acuerdan muy tarde, porque Latinoamérica viene siendo castigada hace años con cuotas de importación de productos agrícolas, barreras paraarancelarias y lo más tóxico : subsidios milmillonarios al agro europeo, estos subsidios no serían tan graves si fuesen sólo para productos de consumo interno, pero el problema es que producen un saldo exportable a precios de dumping.

Todo esto es parte del conflicto que hizo que no haya acuerdos de libre comercio entre la UE y Latinoamérica - Aunque la excusa francesa haya sido la protección de la Amazonia y la calidad institucional de Brasil ...

Latinoamérica tiene en China un socio comercial fiable y complementario, tendrían que ser muy tontos de desviarse de la estrategia comercial de los últimos años.


----------



## Rafl Eg (17 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Charles rata (Le conozco desde hace años de Siria) dice que USA va a enviar S-300 a Ucrania
> 
> 
> Ahora es que le viene lo bueno a los Dymitris esclavos de Putler
> ...



Viste el "cordial y respetuoso" encuentro entre USA y Maduro hace unos días? Por lo visto desde Washington quieren entablar buenas migas con el régimen venezolano aprovechando la coyuntura. Cómo lo ves?
Parece que aún queda Maduro para rato y vas a tener que seguir tragando bolivarianismo incluso bajo el apadrinamiento usano.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Mar 2022)

esta gente se fía de la palabra de los chinos, que vale igual que la de Putin, yo no me fiaría nada, eso sí ... aunque el régimen chino sea repugnante no son gilipollas, y no van a desestabilizar su economía a cambio de nada, esa es la única razón


----------



## amcxxl (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## raptors (17 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Cuesta abajo y sin frenos a un estado totalitario.



ja ja el empinado contestandole al arrastrado.. ja ja par de imbciles...


----------



## explorador (17 Mar 2022)

¿Y esto como se come?


----------



## raptors (17 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Lps foreros prorusos implorando ahora que Zelensky ponga en un papel que no va entrar en la OTAN.
> 
> Have 2 semanas ibais a entrar en Lviv triunfantes.
> 
> ¿Que ha pasado?.



Que tu m@m@ quiere más dinero... y no respeta lo acordado...


----------



## rejon (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Kluster (17 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Declaración del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia sobre el episodio del teatro de Mariúpol....
> 
> 
> "Militants of the Azov nationalist battalion blew up the Mariupol theater building, which they rigged with explosives earlier, Russian Defense Ministry announced Wednesday.
> ...



¿Esto significa que los ukronazis habrían retenido a gente dentro del teatro para luego volarlo con explosivos y acusar a los rusos de un bombardeo?

Suena a película de terror, pero de esa gente te puedes esperar cualquier cosa. Si esto es verdad y sale a la luz se va a liar parda (supongo que nuestros mass-mierda no están por la labor).


----------



## Strikelucky (17 Mar 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Se confunde usted. El tweet dice literalmente:
> 
> "Destrucción de un tanque de las Fuerzas Rusas tras múltiples impactos de ATGM en Mariupol.
> Vídeo del dron AZOV."
> ...



Entonces puedo estar equivocado, luego después de investigar y repasar veo que se confirma que es un t64 de las Fuerzas del DNR recuperado del ejército Ucraniano, 
Realmente me parecía poco probable que los Ucranianos sigan teniendo drones en el aire en una ciudad sitiada. Culpa mía.

P.d. lo que diga el Twitter me lo paso por el ojete.


----------



## Fmercury1980 (17 Mar 2022)

*En Jersón acaba de crearse (esta misma tarde) un Comité de Salvación por la Paz y el Orden, presidido por Kiril Stremousov, y cuya misión es garantizar el abastecimiento desde Crimea y estrechar relaciones con Rusia.*


----------



## Moderado (17 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> ¿Esto significa que los ukronazis habrían retenido a gente dentro del teatro para luego volarlo con explosivos y acusar a los rusos de un bombardeo?
> 
> Suena a película de terror, pero de esa gente te puedes esperar cualquier cosa. Si esto es verdad y sale a la luz se va a liar parda (supongo que nuestros mass-mierda no están por la labor).



En Damasco hicieron justo eso, fingieron un ataque químico para justificar un bombardeo sobre Siria.

Luego se demostró mediante filtraciones internas que la OPAQ había manipulado el informe de la investigación para que el ataque pareciera real.

Puede que los rusos bombardearan el teatro, pero suena a bulo a mil kilómetros

¿un teatro lleno de civiles con la pancarta de "niños"? así, sin mas, y acaba bombardeado   

No se Rick......


----------



## rejon (17 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> ¿Esto significa que los ukronazis habrían retenido a gente dentro del teatro para luego volarlo con explosivos y acusar a los rusos de un bombardeo?
> 
> Suena a película de terror, pero de esa gente te puedes esperar cualquier cosa. Si esto es verdad y sale a la luz se va a liar parda (supongo que nuestros mass-mierda no están por la labor).



Claro y lo que diga el ministerio de defensa ruso...vá a misa no?????


----------



## raptors (17 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Lps foreros prorusos implorando ahora que Zelensky ponga en un papel que no va entrar en la OTAN.
> 
> Have 2 semanas ibais a entrar en Lviv triunfantes.
> 
> ¿Que ha pasado?.



Que tu m@m@ quiere mas diner


Kluster dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe lo que pone en el cartelito?



Creo que era algo como; "_zelensky deja de ser el perro de usa ... renuncia y regresate a los escenarios..."_


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sawa (17 Mar 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN*

Es probable que los residentes hayan escuchado las explosiones debido a los ataques con cohetes que los invasores rusos llevaron a cabo en la ciudad ucraniana de Sarny, no muy lejos de la frontera de Bielorrusia.

En varias ciudades bielorrusas se han registrado sonidos de explosiones cerca de la frontera con Ucrania. Esto se debe probablemente a los ataques con misiles contra la ciudad ucraniana de Sarny. Los invasores le dispararon cohetes en la noche del 16 de marzo.

El diputado popular Oleksiy Goncharenko escribe al respecto en Telegram.

En particular, las explosiones tuvieron lugar en Baranovichi, Luninets, Stolin, Slutsk y otras ciudades. La mayoría de ellas se encuentran en la región de Brest. Además, hay informes sobre actividades sospechosas de la aviación en la región.

El proyecto Zerkalo.io informa que el servicio de guardia del Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia señaló que no hubo explosiones en el territorio de Bielorrusia.

Cabe señalar que el jefe del comité ejecutivo de la ciudad de Brest, Alexander Rogachuk, informó sobre ejercicios de artillería por la tarde. Tal vez debido a ellos se escucharon explosiones, o tal vez no.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No digas tonterías .
> a ti te distraen con pan y circo pero realmente eres el más esclavo entre los esclavos.
> 
> El estereotipo español o europeo, es un esclavo que sólo vive para el trabajo, sin tiempo para nada y lleno de deudas. ni siquiera con la capacidad de poder mantener una familia numerosa como hacen en cualquier parte los 7 mil millones de habitantes de la parte del mundo normal.
> ...



La enorme productividad de países esclavizados como España no se refleja en la calidad de vida de sus habitantes.

¿ a dónde va toda esa riqueza ? Los políticos son brokers cuya función es saquear el dinero público para hacer creer que es usado para beneficio de los esclavos pero que sin embargo va para los bolsillos de sus jefes .
Es algo así como en la bolsa atacan a los países para desmontarlos y quedarse con los trozos. 
Yugoslavia en donde se curtió Sánchez es un buen ejemplo . En la mayoría de los casos consiguen hacerlo sin muchas bombas como en el caso de España que sólo usaron la destinada al presidente Carrero Blanco , en otros casos son necesarias muchas más , como en Ucrania , Libia, Siria, Irak ...
Entendamos que si no tienen compasión por los millones de personas inocentes a las que destripan y queman vivos con las bombas , menos van a tener por los esclavos.

La pelea por el poder , no es para mejorar la vida de los españoles , de hecho no tienen ni idea de como se hace si así fuese no estarían tan interesados . Que yo sepa Zapatero , Rajoy y todos los demás no apuntan maneras de sabios . No se levantan por las mañanas inspirados con ideas geniales para que todo funcione mejor como puede ser Juan Roig o Amancio Ortega. 
Zapatero de hecho no es capaz ni de gobernar su casa a la vista de los resultados.

Sospechen que alguien se queda la pasta cuando hace 40 años cualquier matrimonio con los 4 hijos que tuvieron nuestros padres, pudieron comprar un piso o una casa con muy poco esfuerzo y sólo trabajaba el hombre con un sueldo muy bajo . Sueldos bajos porque su producción fuese lo que fuese era la décima parte de lo de ahora .

Después de la trama del rescate bancario , montaron lo del coronavirus que les salió genial . CIENTOS DE MILES DE MILLONES DE EUROS , de deuda pública será pagada en las próximas décadas a través del saqueo disimulado , que de eso se trata, para eso están los llamados políticos.

De hecho en los países donde no dan palo al agua y haraganean todo el santo día , ahí no hubo coronavirus , ni confinamiento, ni mascarillas , ni muertos , ni respiradores, ni vacunas , ni miles de millones de endeudamiento... ni saben donde está Ucrania.

De hecho estuve buscando en google y murieron 1.300 muertos en un país donde se supone que la gente cae como moscas . 

Han colado como muerto por coronavirus a un expresidente de 82 años para hacer propaganda a falta de " palacios de hielo de Madrid " , cementerios simulados en Sudamérica o crematorios en la India. 









Muere el expresidente de Somalia Ali Mahdi Mohamed por COVID-19


El expresidente somalí Ali Mahdi Mohamed (1991-1997) ha muerto este miércoles en Nairobi, Kenia, a la...




www.europapress.es













Somalia: los datos, gráficos y mapas más recientes sobre el coronavirus


Siguiendo la pandemia de COVID-19, actualizado diariamente




graphics.reuters.com













Coronavirus COVID19 en Somalia - Diario La República


Coronavirus COVID19 en Somalia, casos, muertes, curados y otras estadísticas- Diario La República




www.larepublica.co





Los somalís y los etíopes se pasan el día rumiando KHAT . *ocho de cada diez somalís son adictos al khat*. La planta, una vez cortada, no mantiene sus propiedades psicotrópicas más de dos o tres días, así que los consumidores tienen que darse prisa y tomarla fresca y es su única ansia en la vida . 
Sus 10 hijos se crían solos . De hecho con un poco de arroz y poco más se puede vivir perfectamente . Pocos gordos hay por allí, pero es una ventaja.


----------



## NPI (17 Mar 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> *En Jersón acaba de crearse (esta misma tarde) un Comité de Salvación por la Paz y el Orden, presidido por Kiril Stremousov, y cuya misión es garantizar el abastecimiento desde Crimea y estrechar relaciones con Rusia.*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 986755



Kiril Stremousov no es muy apropiado para dirigir nada.


----------



## rejon (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## NPI (17 Mar 2022)

Sawa dijo:


> *ACTUALIZACIÓN*
> 
> Es probable que los residentes hayan escuchado las explosiones debido a los ataques con cohetes que los invasores rusos llevaron a cabo en la ciudad ucraniana de Sarny, no muy lejos de la frontera de Bielorrusia.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mabuse (17 Mar 2022)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


>



Quizá peor que este canalla alardeando de sus crímenes son los trinos que apoyan tales acciones y alaban esas acciones. No sólo estamos gobernados por sicópatas, estamos rodeados por sus fanáticos seguidores. En tiempos lo que nos parecía extraño y aberrante, como las declaraciones de amor a Charles Manson y otros asesinos en serie es ahora la norma.


----------



## raptors (17 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Alguien puede hacer un calculo de cuantos km tiene el frente de ataque ruso, toda la frontera ucranio-rusa + bielorusia + el sur...ese plan de ataque solo puede haber sido preparado por:
> 
> A) Un subnormal
> 
> B) Un alto mando ruso muy listo que es agente doble de la CIA.



Esa cintura se va a lastimar de tan fuerte que te empinas.... ja ja


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Lavrov regresa con urgencia de china... Qué co... Pasa?



La tercera guerra mundial esta a nada de comenzar.


----------



## Alvin Red (17 Mar 2022)

....


Kluster dijo:


> ¿Esto significa que los ukronazis habrían retenido a gente dentro del teatro para luego volarlo con explosivos y acusar a los rusos de un bombardeo?
> 
> Suena a película de terror, pero de esa gente te puedes esperar cualquier cosa. Si esto es verdad y sale a la luz se va a liar parda (supongo que nuestros mass-mierda no están por la labor).



Si es cierto eso, merecen pasar por la guillotina 3 veces, tanto los del B.Azov como los medios que los apoyan.


----------



## amcxxl (17 Mar 2022)

"No queremos vivir en esta Ucrania fascista. Estos son asesinos, estos son fascistas que llevan la esvástica". 

Los residentes del área evacuada de Mariupol hablan sobre cómo las autoridades ucranianas prohibieron a la población local aprender ruso y organizaron la propaganda del militarismo y la rusofobia entre los estudiantes.


----------



## raptors (17 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> También creo que a los rusos les queda poco tiempo. Imagino que esos drones estarán operados por soldados americanos. Si con los drones turcos han hecho bastante daños los ucras, con estos drones puede ser una escabechina.



Ya salio otro "experto..." directo desde las cloacas de usa...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Mar 2022)

La vida de Biden es tan vida como la de los miles de chavales que están siendo asesinados en Ucrania. 

La única diferencia es que la suya ya ha sido vivida y le queda poca mecha. Es por eso por lo que eligen a ancianos decrépitos con un pie en la tumba para que firmen el inicio de guerras devastadoras . Quizás su deterioro mental , quizás sea un ritual judiomasónico. 

Incluso lo he visto en películas del oeste antiguas . Para darle legalidad a una matanza de forajidos , se buscaba a un viejo del pueblo , se le nombraba sheriff y le ponían un papel delante para que lo firmase conforme aprobaba la cacería . En el peor de los casos era él el responsable , los asesinos sólo cumplían la ley.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (17 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> ¿Esto significa que los ukronazis habrían retenido a gente dentro del teatro para luego volarlo con explosivos y acusar a los rusos de un bombardeo?
> 
> Suena a película de terror, pero de esa gente te puedes esperar cualquier cosa. Si esto es verdad y sale a la luz se va a liar parda (supongo que nuestros mass-mierda no están por la labor).



Cuando la OTAN bombardeó Serbia (matando civiles ) los mass mierda de aquí acusaron al ejército serbio de usarlos como escudos humanos, en cambio ahora al parecer como los del batallón Azov son tan humanitarios y tan buenos chicos no recurren a éstas tácticas (ni se les pasan por la cabeza por favor) ... a juzgar por el silencio de los mismos medios y los civiles que estaban en ese teatro debe ser que estaban ahí por voluntad propia, claro...


----------



## Strikelucky (17 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 986767



ZASCA!


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Argentium (17 Mar 2022)

Viendo este hilo queda meridianamente claro el "cariño" que tiene la inmensa mayoría de los participantes por la Organización del Atlántico Norte, mejor dicho por los Estados Unidos y sus vasallos, "cariño" bien ganado con sus acciones alrededor del globo "llevando la paz, la libertad y la democracia" pues el buen observador detecta que los que apoyan a estos se pueden contar con los dedos de la mano, en contra el 98%,la opinión pública NO ES lo mismo que la opinión publicada, más cuando hace pocos días nos enteramos que hay periodistas y grandes medios de comunicación tienen sus "opiniones" pagadas por potencias extranjeras, creo que se aceleran los tiempos, el Imperio Americano está en caída libre, lo saben y están desesperados, eso los convierte en MUY PELIGROSOS para nuestros intereses, pues nos arrastrará en su caída, imposible evitarlo con los dirigentes traidores que tenemos, saludos. NI OLVIDO NI PERDON A LOS TRAIDORES QUE NOS TRAJERON HASTA AQUÍ. Saludos


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (17 Mar 2022)

Rusia sigue zozobrando en Ucrania de manera estrepitosa. La oligarquía sionista quería guerra, el pedófilo sionista de Washington la pedía a gritos y Putin se la concedió.

Carro de combate ruso destruído en Mariupol, no se puede reconocer que modelo es en el vídeo tomado a vista de dron. A tenor del vídeo es alcanzado por varios cohetes anticarro.




Nuevamente el batallón Azov ataca un vehículo de transporte de tropas en la zona de Mariupol, parece que podría ser con con un rpg-22, tras el ataque el vehículo pierde el control, parece que impacta en el lado izquierdo de la cabina. Encima los soldados van a cielo descubierto en una zna de guerra. ¿Se puede ser más kamikaze?






Más vehículos rusos siendo destrozados por la artillería ucraniana, esta vez al norte de Kiev.




Más concentraciones de tropas y vehículos rusos esta vez en Chernihiv son eliminados por la artillería de manera muy precisa. Supongo que deben tener algún tipo de información de inteligencia para poder llevar a cabo estas operaciones quirúrgicas.









La situación de los frentes no se mueve mucho.


----------



## Gotthard (17 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



¿Destruido por quien? 

Porque desde antes de ayer se lleva hablando de que hay un plan de Azov para hacerlo saltar por los aires y cargarles los muertos a los rusos.


----------



## amcxxl (17 Mar 2022)

*Los lituanos advirtieron sobre un aumento del 200% en los precios del gas*
16 de marzo, 19:53
ESTAMOS EN TELEGRAM





Fuente de la imagen: rg.ru
*A partir de junio de 2022, los precios de la electricidad en Lituania aumentarán aproximadamente un 50 %, el gas para cocinar un 100 % y el de la calefacción un 200 %. Así lo **informó** Delfi en referencia al presidente del Servicio Estatal de Regulación de Energía, Renatas Pocius.*
“Los precios del gas dependerán de los precios de intercambio. Hoy están bastante altos, la suba de precios, si no se hace nada, será (...) para el primer grupo en un 100%, para el segundo - en un 200%”, explicó.


> Según Pocius, si antes los precios de la gasolina eran estables, en los últimos seis meses han crecido significativamente.



“Hoy, según la información disponible de las bolsas de gas europeas, vemos que el precio a largo plazo es de 100-120 euros. De hecho, al igual que sucede con la electricidad, esto es alrededor del 40% del precio que se calcula para los consumidores domésticos”, dijo el titular del Servicio Estatal de Regulación de Energía.

A principios de marzo, Lituania detuvo todas las importaciones de gas ruso a través de la terminal de GNL en Klaipeda debido a una operación especial rusa en Ucrania. A finales de enero, las autoridades lituanas prepararon un plan para garantizar la seguridad energética del país en caso de cese del suministro de gas procedente de Rusia.


----------



## LIRDISM (17 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Rusia sigue zozobrando en Ucrania de manera estrepitosa. La oligarquía sionista quería guerra, e, pedófilo sionista de Washington la pedía a gritos y Putin se la concedió.
> 
> Carro de combate ruso destruído en Mariupol, no se puede reconocer que modelo es en el vídeo tomado a vista de dron. A tenor del vídeo es alcanzado por varios cohetes anticarro.
> 
> ...



El tanque tiene la Z pero no me parece un t-72 ni un t-80, parece más pequeño.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (17 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Cuando la OTAN bombardeó Serbia (matando civiles ) los mass mierda de aquí acusaron al ejército serbio de usarlos como escudos humanos, en cambio ahora al parecer como los del batallón Azov son tan humanitarios y tan buenos chicos no recurren a éstas tácticas (ni se les pasan por la cabeza por favor) ... a juzgar por el silencio de los mismos medios y los civiles que estaban en ese teatro debe ser que estaban ahí por voluntad propia, claro...



La verdad es que ya da todo bastante igual. La palabra está completamente devaluada, discutir no sirve de nada. Han prostituido cualquier significado hasta tal punto, con sus medios de comunicación y sus redes sociales, que ya todo es inútil. La situación lleva necrosándose desde 2008 y lo único que han sabido hacer es ponerle paños calientes con palabras devaluadas y prostituidas. Aquí entran trolles a sueldo a decenas y ya da todo igual, salvo los céntimos que ganen.

El momento de la palabrería pasó. Ya sólo sirven los hechos y la fuerza. En 1935 Pierre Laval le pidió a Stalin que suavizara su posición antirreligiosa para no disgustar al Papa y los católicos franceses. La respuesta de Stalin fue: "¿cuántas divisiones tiene el Papa?"

¿Cuántas divisiones tienen Twitter y el eterno parloteo en Internet?


----------



## ccartech (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Casino (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## la mano negra (17 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Con este detalle se explica todo lo que ha pasado . Los pilotos rusos de combate , como todo el mundo sabe , son unos sádicos y cuando han pegado una pasada por el lugar buscando objetivos para tirarles bombas han visto la palabra "niños" escrita con letras extremadamente grandes al lado del edificio del teatro y no se han podido contener . Han tirado las bombas más grandes que llevaban encima directamente sobre el edificio.


----------



## amcxxl (17 Mar 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> La verdad es que ya da todo bastante igual. La palabra está completamente devaluada, discutir no sirve de nada. Han prostituido cualquier significado hasta tal punto, con sus medios de comunicación y sus redes sociales, que ya todo es inútil. La situación lleva necrosándose desde 2008 y lo único que han sabido hacer es ponerle paños calientes con palabras devaluadas y prostituidas. Aquí entran trolles a sueldo a decenas y ya da todo igual, salvo los céntimos que ganen.
> 
> El momento de la palabrería pasó. Ya sólo sirven los hechos y la fuerza. En 1935 Pierre Laval le pidió a Stalin que suavizara su posición antirreligiosa para no disgustar al Papa y los católicos franceses. La respuesta de Stalin fue: "¿cuántas divisiones tiene el Papa?"
> 
> ¿Cuántas divisiones tienen Twitter y el eterno parloteo en Internet?



el Vaticano no tenia divisiones pero si dinero y financiaba el terrorismo ucraniano de la OUN.UPA, como los Polacos, alemanes y britanicos


----------



## amcxxl (17 Mar 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Con este detalle se explica todo lo que ha pasado . Los pilotos rusos de combate , como todo el mundo sabe , son unos sádicos y cuando han pegado una pasada por el lugar buscando objetivos para tirarles bombas han visto la palabra "niños" escrita con letras extremadamente grandes al lado del edificio del teatro y no se han podido contener . Han tirado las bombas más grandes que llevaban encima directamente sobre el edificio.



el tearto ha sido volado desde dentro

si hubiera caido una bomba de aviacion habria quedado un crater de 15 metros de hondo y no se veria ni una columna del teatro


----------



## Wein (17 Mar 2022)

se sabe algo si los alemanes han dado artilleria a los ucranianos? Hace unas décadas era de las mejores del mundo.


----------



## Felio (17 Mar 2022)

Mapa elaborado por ISW (Instituto para los Estudios de la Guerra, por sus siglas en inglés) de la situación militar en Ucrania a día de hoy, 16/3/22.











ENTRE GUERRAS


Análisis de geopolítica y seguimiento de conflictos independiente. Nuestro Instagram/Web/Patrón y más: https://linktr.ee/entre_guerras




t.me


----------



## NPI (17 Mar 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> La verdad es que ya da todo bastante igual. La palabra está completamente devaluada, discutir no sirve de nada. Han prostituido cualquier significado hasta tal punto, con sus medios de comunicación y sus redes sociales, que ya todo es inútil. La situación lleva necrosándose desde 2008 y lo único que han sabido hacer es ponerle paños calientes con palabras devaluadas y prostituidas. Aquí entran trolles a sueldo a decenas y ya da todo igual, salvo los céntimos que ganen.
> 
> El momento de la palabrería pasó. Ya sólo sirven los hechos y la fuerza. En 1935 Pierre Laval le pidió a Stalin que suavizara su posición antirreligiosa para no disgustar al Papa y los católicos franceses. La respuesta de Stalin fue: "¿cuántas divisiones tiene el Papa?"
> 
> ¿Cuántas divisiones tienen Twitter y el eterno parloteo en Internet?



Pierre Laval era colaboracionista con el NSDAP en el gobierno de Vichy.


----------



## amcxxl (17 Mar 2022)

CENSURADO: Esto es lo que Google/YouTube no quiere que veas


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (17 Mar 2022)

No podia ser mas fake, pero me hizo gracia.


----------



## raptors (17 Mar 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Con este detalle se explica todo lo que ha pasado . Los pilotos rusos de combate , como todo el mundo sabe , son unos sádicos y cuando han pegado una pasada por el lugar buscando objetivos para tirarles bombas han visto la palabra "niños" escrita con letras extremadamente grandes al lado del edificio del teatro y no se han podido contener . Han tirado las bombas más grandes que llevaban encima directamente sobre el edificio.



Ups... eso que escribes.. es *no tener madre...!!*


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (17 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> el tearto ha sido volado desde dentro
> 
> si hubiera caido una bomba de aviacion habria quedado un crater de 15 metros de hondo y no se veria ni una columna del teatro



Fue un pelotón de zapadores spetnaz que volaron el teatro desde dentro a través de las alcantarillas. El famoso "metro-2" es una línea de metro construída por Stan Lee que cubre todo el pacto de Varsovia y que se usó, por ejemplo para infiltrar tanques rusos en Hungría y aplastar la revolución.


----------



## Salamandra (17 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> A corto plazo, comenzaremos a visibilizar la caída secular de Europa.
> A medida que Rusia afirme su dominio sobre el terreno peninsular
> y los recursos de EE.UU. sigan encogiéndose, el Imperio USAno
> reducirá sus grandes pérdidas abandonando, en esencia, a Europa
> ...



Pues yo creo que a Taiwan China no le deja otra cosa que neutral


Kluster dijo:


> ¿Esto significa que los ukronazis habrían retenido a gente dentro del teatro para luego volarlo con explosivos y acusar a los rusos de un bombardeo?
> 
> Suena a película de terror, pero de esa gente te puedes esperar cualquier cosa. Si esto es verdad y sale a la luz se va a liar parda (supongo que nuestros mass-mierda no están por la labor).



y "Los del otro bando" están prohibidos.

Duraron el tiempo suficiente para sacarle los colores a Griso por sacar como fotos de la guerra fotos de un videojuego. Los medios rusos se rieron del tema porque... la información, en este caso, era para más mofa del gobierno ucraniano.

Pero para no estropear la comedia se prohibieron los medios rusos y ya no hay conflicto con lo publicado.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (17 Mar 2022)

Tres semanas desde que comenzó la invasión rusa de Ucrania. La batalla por Kiev es el tema central de este hilo. Una advertencia: no es seguro que los rusos sean capaces de rodear, atacar o apoderarse de Kiev. 1/25
Russia concentrates military power for Kyiv assault





3/25 Rusia no ha logrado sus objetivos militares clave en el norte, este o sur. Ha comprometido todas las fuerzas militares que tenía para Ucrania en estas misiones. Como señalé hace dos días, la campaña rusa, si no lo ha hecho ya, está a punto de culminar. Imagen -







4/25 Con la tensión en las fuerzas rusas (y sus planes descuidados), el alto mando ruso ha vuelto a la mesa de dibujo (nuevamente) con su diseño de campaña. Ahora estamos viendo la campaña del 'Plan C' de Rusia en Ucrania.









El Plan C del 25/5 se puede describir como: mantener las ganancias actuales, potencia de fuego de largo alcance en las ciudades, combatientes extranjeros como carne de cañón, destruir la mayor cantidad posible de infraestructura y fabricación, expandir la guerra hacia el oeste para disuadir a los voluntarios extranjeros y a los proveedores de ayuda. Foto http://FT.com
https://twitter.com/WarintheFuture/status/1504219075601346560/photo/1





25/6 La nueva campaña rusa también parece tener un aspecto punitivo, casi medieval. Los rusos parecen estar castigando al pueblo ucraniano por atreverse a oponerse al oso ruso, con la esperanza de que capitule. 'Esperanza' es un mal curso de acción en la guerra.





25/7 Una parte clave del 'Plan C' de Rusia parece ser el cerco y la captura rusos de Kiev. El 6 de marzo, exploré cómo Rusia podría capturar Kiev. En los 11 días transcurridos desde entonces, los rusos se han acercado lenta e inexorablemente a la capital ucraniana, pero a un costo muy alto. Imagen - BBC





25/11 ¿Cuáles podrían ser las características clave de cualquier batalla por el control de Kiev? Primero, los rusos tienen muy poco personal. No pueden tomar toda la ciudad. Se centrarán solo en nodos clave y partes de la ciudad donde se encuentran los políticos ucranianos, los funcionarios gubernamentales y el cuartel general militar.


https://twitter.com/WarintheFuture/status/1504219084908490754/photo/1




12/25 En segundo lugar, las operaciones urbanas son significativamente más costosas en vidas humanas que las operaciones de combate en otros entornos. Veremos un aumento en las bajas, tanto civiles como militares. Será un pico grande.
New research shows urban warfare 8 times more deadly for civilians in Syria and Iraq





19/25 Sin embargo, esto sigue siendo una hipótesis por ahora. Ha habido muchas predicciones de ataques rusos "inminentes" contra la capital. Pero como señala
@danlamothe
en su última actualización del Pentágono, los rusos siguen empantanados en los accesos este y noroeste de Kiev.




20/25 ¿Cuáles son las posibilidades de Rusia de una toma exitosa de Kiev? Mi evaluación es 'baja'. Las operaciones urbanas son mucho más complejas de planificar y ejecutar que otras operaciones convencionales. Y los rusos no han demostrado gran competencia en sus operaciones normales. Imagen -
@UAWeapons


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (17 Mar 2022)

21/25 La regla aproximada para ataques urbanos (no COIN) es de 3-5 atacantes por cada defensor. Dada la cantidad de defensores ucranianos y la complejidad de las defensas, los rusos necesitarán decenas de miles de soldados para intentar un ataque en Kiev. Decenas de miles.








22/25 Y en la batalla de la información, un asalto a Kiev solo hará que las cosas empeoren para los rusos. El mundo se centrará en Kiev como la lucha decisiva de la guerra. Y la mayor parte del mundo buscará, y apoyará, una victoria ucraniana.








23/25 Entonces, cualquier ataque ruso a Kiev será muy costoso para los soldados (especialmente infantería, armaduras y comandantes) y civiles. También será enormemente destructivo con un enorme impacto financiero de posguerra.





24/25 Como deja claro
@LawDavf
en su último (y bastante soberbio) análisis de la guerra y su impacto financiero en Rusia, los costos económicos de la Batalla por Kiev serán extraordinariamente altos.





25/25 Si los rusos atacaran Kiev (no solo ataques con misiles), sería una batalla prolongada que duraría semanas, posiblemente meses. Dado el desastre militar que ya ha sido esta campaña para Rusia, las cosas podrían empeorar mucho más para ellos en Kiev. Final.


----------



## Strikelucky (17 Mar 2022)

Censurar medios de comunicación deberian de hacer saltar todas las alarmas, pero ni aún así.

Es necesario falsear y convertir la información en una nueva pseudociencia incontestable la herramienta perfecta para mantener la farsa un poco más, sólo un poco más mientras no se den cuenta de que todo es mentira. Dan igual imágenes trucadas(vivimos en la era de las fotos falsas).

No mires arriba! La guerra empezó el 24 de febrero por culpa de putin.

Mientras todos nos enfrentamos a todos y los mismos de siempre ganan.

P.d. Desde cuando tan pocos se creyeron capaces engañar a tantos durante tanto tiempo sin que se dieran cuenta.


----------



## Mabuse (17 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> 21/25 La regla aproximada para ataques urbanos (no COIN) es de 3-5 atacantes por cada defensor. Dada la cantidad de defensores ucranianos y la complejidad de las defensas, los rusos necesitarán decenas de miles de soldados para intentar un ataque en Kiev. Decenas de miles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este tío lleva demasiados años diciendo lo que quieren oír los capitostes. Diría que Kiev es un señuelo, y todos están tan atentos a él que se les escapa el objetivo principal, que por cierto, a mi también se me escapa pero apostaría a que tiene algo que ver con el cierre del acceso marítimo y la reunión con Transnitira y la 72 (creo que era ese número la división que está allí). Esta es una batalla por el centro del tablero, pero no hace falta tomar el centro para dominarlo.


----------



## silenus (17 Mar 2022)

Rusia se encamina a su primera suspensión de pagos en más de un siglo


Hay que remontarse a 1918, después de la revolución bolchevique, cuando el nuevo régimen soviético renegó de la deuda acumulada por los zares, para ver a Rusia




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Rusia se encamina a su primera suspensión de pagos en más de un siglo
> 
> 
> Hay que remontarse a 1918, después de la revolución bolchevique, cuando el nuevo régimen soviético renegó de la deuda acumulada por los zares, para ver a Rusia
> ...



Es un eufemismo, claro está. 

No paga porque antes le roban


----------



## NEKRO (17 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Esto se soluciona utilizando la táctica israelí, cuando Irán envía un cargamento de armas a Hezbollah, los israelies lo bombardean por el camino, alguno pasa, pero la mayoría no, lo de los yankis es provocación tras provocación, y como bien dicen arriba, el día 24 de marzo es un día peligroso para Europa, su amo y señor viene a dar instrucciones personalmente a la reunión en Bruselas, oremos.



Y el favor que nos haria Putin si mandara lanzar un TOPOL a Bruselas ese día. Sánchez, Johnson, Scholtz, Macron, ...todos volatilizados.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Mar 2022)

* Jer_Z Patriot1776 * @Cintia_117 
New Mr. Pool 


   hace 22 minutos








Jer_Z Patriot1776


New Mr. Pool




anonup.com


----------



## HUROGÁN (17 Mar 2022)

Crímenes no verificados


Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Cuando la OTAN bombardeó Serbia (matando civiles ) los mass mierda de aquí acusaron al ejército serbio de usarlos como escudos humanos, en cambio ahora al parecer como los del batallón Azov son tan humanitarios y tan buenos chicos no recurren a éstas tácticas (ni se les pasan por la cabeza por favor) ... a juzgar por el silencio de los mismos medios y los civiles que estaban en ese teatro debe ser que estaban ahí por voluntad propia, claro...



Dada la desinformación y tendenciosidad malignizadora hacia lo Ruso, ni se mencionará en los medios que ...
Los civiles del Teatro Dramático de Mariupol estaban secuestrados alli por una fuerza armada del Batallón Azov, de modo similar a como ocurrió en la ya triste memoria del secuestro del Teatro de Beslám, para ser usados como escudos humanos... con el objeto de impedir hostilidades sobre dicho teatro y proteger así sus sótanos, en los cuales se había ubicado al Centro de Mando de Operaciones Militares del Batallón Azov.
Según se publicó, esto lo descubrieron gracias a la deserción y delación de uno de sus componentes,,, que fué identificado en el filtrado sobre la población civil, con objeto de localizar a los combatientes que trataban de escapar confundidos entre los civiles por los pasillos humanitarios.
Ese combatiente del Azov les reveló los datos secretos y de ubicación de mando del Azov y defensas de Mariupol.
Esto fue publicado previamente a la destrucción de dicho Teatro, de la cual ignoro como se produjo.


----------



## NEKRO (17 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> eso depende del sistema de alerta, el ruso esta preparado para actuar en automatico si caen los lideres, el de USA no se



El de USA no. Por eso llevan decadas pidiendo que el sistema de mano muerta ruso sea desconectado.


----------



## NEKRO (17 Mar 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Solo es el apestado de Occidente+Japon
> 
> Ni China ni Oriente Medio sanciona a Rusia.



Africa, sudeste asiatico, asia central, la mayoria de sudamerica, la macronesia, micronesia, ... tampoco.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Mar 2022)

mala semana para ser putinito


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Mar 2022)

Orcorrusos desmilitarizados


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Mar 2022)

es un plan perfecto, sin fisuras


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Mar 2022)

aver lo que tarda puercachenco en advertir que el gran pringao en todo este circo es bielorusia, va a quedar como perro de mendigo, la vergonzosa risión ante todos por su servil palanganerismo al khan.

bielorusia podria tener un futuro BRILLANTE, pero con puercachenco solo cosechara amargura putinita


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Mar 2022)

Orcorrusos vuelven a casa.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

Desmontando fake ukronazi.

"No hay militares rusos en Chernígov": Rusia cuestiona la veracidad del video con civiles muertos en una ciudad de Ucrania.

El representante señaló que todas las unidades militares rusas "están *fuera de Chernígov* bloqueando las carreteras" y que "no están llevando a cabo ninguna acción ofensiva contra la ciudad".

Las imágenes difundidas por los medios ucranianos "no presentan señales de explosiones", "todas las ventanas están intactas en los edificios cercanos, las paredes no presentan daños, *ni hay rastro de explosiones* en el suelo", afirmó Konashénkov.

El vocero concluye que todas estas personas podrían ser víctimas de *nacionalistas* o que estas imágenes son una falsificación del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania.

"Hemos citado repetidamente hechos de *atrocidades* por parte de los nacionalistas que aterrorizan a civiles por cualquier desobediencia o intento de abandonar las zonas pobladas", dijo. 

El representante mencionó que el video ha sido publicado en la página web oficial de la *Embajada de EE.UU.* en Ucrania y circula en redes sociales.

. "No hay militares rusos en Chernígov": Rusia cuestiona la veracidad del video con civiles muertos en una ciudad de Ucrania


----------



## WN62 (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Desmontando fake ukronazi.
> 
> "No hay militares rusos en Chernígov": Rusia cuestiona la veracidad del video con civiles muertos en una ciudad de Ucrania.



También dijeron putin, larov y otros que no iban a invadir ucrania, que estaban solo de maniobras.... El pueblo ruso es embustero por naturaleza. Por qué hemos de creerlos?


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

MOSCÚ (Sputnik) — El presidente de la Duma de Estado (cámara baja del Parlamento ruso), Viacheslav Volodin, llamó a enjuiciar a los senadores y congresistas de EEUU, así como al presidente del país, Joe Biden, como responsables de la "militarización" y la "nazificación" de Ucrania.

"Es hora de que la comunidad mundial se dé cuenta de quién es realmente culpable de la militarización y nazificación de Ucrania. Biden, senadores y congresistas estadounidenses fueron los iniciadores de estas decisiones, son los que cometieron crímenes de lesa humanidad y se deben llevar ante la justicia", escribió Volodin en su canal de Telegram.
Destacó que se podría evitar acciones militares en Ucrania y responsabilizó a Washington de *promover el suministro de armas a los nacionalistas ucranianos*.
En opinión de Volodin, Biden "empieza a entender que es él que será el responsable de lo que sucede en Ucrania".
El legislador ruso recordó que el presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, intentaba persuadir a Biden de dialogar sobre la seguridad, pero el presidente de EEUU lo consideró innecesario.
Putin anunció el 24 de febrero el lanzamiento de una "operación militar especial" en Ucrania alegando que las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk, previamente reconocidas por Moscú como Estados soberanos, necesitan ayuda frente al "genocidio" por parte de Kiev.
Uno de los objetivos fundamentales de esa operación, según Putin, es "la desmilitarización y la desnazificación" de Ucrania.
El Ministerio de Defensa ruso afirma que los ataques militares no están dirigidos contra instalaciones civiles, sino que buscan inutilizar la infraestructura bélica.
Ucrania rompió las relaciones diplomáticas con Rusia, impuso la ley marcial en todo el territorio nacional, además del toque de queda en Kiev y otras ciudades, decretó la movilización general.
Numerosos países condenaron la actuación de Rusia en Ucrania y activaron varias baterías de sanciones individuales y sectoriales que buscan infligirle a la economía rusa el mayor daño posible.



https://mundo.sputniknews.com/20220316/un-legislador-ruso-acusa-a-eeuu-de-la-militarizacion-y-nazificacion-de-ucrania-1123208202.html


----------



## Azog el Profanador (17 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Orcorrusos vuelven a casa.



Me quedo con estos comentarios:

"Lo más probable es que estos tipos no quisieran involucrarse en esto, solo son peones."

"Serán incinerados y el mundo olvidará que alguna vez existieron gracias a un megalómano. A la mierda Putler."


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> También dijeron putin, larov y otros que no iban a invadir ucrania, que estaban solo de maniobras.... El pueblo ruso es embustero por naturaleza. Por qué hemos de creerlos?



Por los hechos


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Por los hechos



Los hechos prueban que son unos embusteros.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Los hechos prueban que son unos embusteros.



Jajaja


----------



## Evil_ (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## cienaga (17 Mar 2022)

la falsa badera bielorusa ha llegado



Se informan de Explosiones en varias ciudades de Bielorrusia. Los residentes de Baranavichy, Luninets, Stolin, Hantsavichy, Slutsk, Kletsk y otras ciudades informaron sonidos similares a explosiones.


----------



## amcxxl (17 Mar 2022)

Una clara demostración de la capacidad de supervivencia del tanque T-64 de la NM DNR (no es T-72 es capturado a ukri), que recibió cuatro impactos de los sistemas antitanque Javelin / NLAW sin detonar la munición, lo que permitió escapar a la tripulación. 
Telegram: Contact @infantmilitario

video mas amplio, parece que serian 5


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

Avisando ya a en mayo de 2014

El papel de Washington en Ucrania y su respaldo a los neonazis del régimen tiene enormes implicaciones para el resto del mundo.


----------



## ccartech (17 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha publicado imágenes de control objetivo sobre la destrucción de los depósitos de misiles y artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> la falsa badera bielorusa ha llegado
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 986853
> 
> Se informan de Explosiones en varias ciudades de Bielorrusia. Los residentes de Baranavichy, Luninets, Stolin, Hantsavichy, Slutsk, Kletsk y otras ciudades informaron sonidos similares a explosiones.





cienaga dijo:


> la falsa badera bielorusa ha llegado
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 986853
> 
> Se informan de Explosiones en varias ciudades de Bielorrusia. Los residentes de Baranavichy, Luninets, Stolin, Hantsavichy, Slutsk, Kletsk y otras ciudades informaron sonidos similares a explosiones.



Se escucharon fuertes explosiones.

Qué parte de "se escucharon" no entiendes?

Son pepinos fuertes de los rusos a los ukronazis


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Demodé (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

La OTAN lanzó más de 10.000 ataques aéreos en Libia en 2011 con más de 500.000 bajas civiles. Cuando se les preguntó sobre las bajas civiles, insistieron en que se trataba de daños colaterales y que eso ocurre en las guerras.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

Demodé dijo:


>



Brutal


----------



## Aurkitu (17 Mar 2022)

Vaya futuro nos espera a todos. A razón de lo del tanque, y otro videos que estamos viendo.

Se esta viendo que el uso de los drones para visualizar el terreno o marcar objetivos es algo realmente útil. En el caso de soldados apostados en edificios, o guerra urbana, varias docenas de drones de observación, bajo una IA supongo más eficiente que con controladores, añadiendo otros de ataque limpiarán totalmente una zona limitando bajas propias en nada.

¿Existe ya? ¿Hay EMPs portátiles o de extensión controlada no?


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

Costumbres nazis


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> La OTAN lanzó más de 10.000 ataques aéreos en Libia en 2011 con más de 500.000 bajas civiles. Cuando se les preguntó sobre las bajas civiles, insistieron en que se trataba de daños colaterales y que eso ocurre en las guerras.



500.000? pero que mentirosón eres...no serás ruso? El 2 de marzo de 2012 el consejo de derechos Humanos de la ONU hizo un informe en el que estimaba que la intervención había causado la muerte de 60 civiles y herido 55. Por cierto, la intervención de la OTAN se hizo para implementar una resolución de la ONU a la uqe nadie se opuso, ni siquiera orcorrusia, con la finalidad de evitar los crímenes contra la humanidad por parte del ejército libio.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (17 Mar 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> la falsa badera bielorusa ha llegado
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 986853
> 
> Se informan de Explosiones en varias ciudades de Bielorrusia. Los residentes de Baranavichy, Luninets, Stolin, Hantsavichy, Slutsk, Kletsk y otras ciudades informaron sonidos similares a explosiones.




A ver si se confirma o que dicen.


----------



## Aurkitu (17 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Costumbres nazis



El primer crio al menos parece que se libra, algo escucha al ponerse la mano en la cabeza, y la puerta le ayuda. Lo único positivo de ese video.

¿El segundo es de Kiev? ¿Y el pobre crío en el poste? ¿Qué le pasa a esa gente por la cabeza? Dios mío. Estos se quedaron en el medievo. ¿Dónde están los _come_ banderitas? Se ve en el plano del niño la bandera rojinegra de los nacionalistas ucranianos. Prefiero pensar que si la gente no hace nada es porque están realmente acojonados, ver eso y quedarte sin hacer nada es insoportable, por lo menos yo lo arrastraría el resto de mi vida. Si hasta una paloma herida, me cuesta dejarla atrás.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> 500.000? pero que mentirosón eres...no serás ruso? El 2 de marzo de 2012 el consejo de derechos Humanos de la ONU hizo un informe en el que estimaba que la intervención había causado la muerte de 60 civiles y herido 55. Por cierto, la intervención de la OTAN se hizo para implementar una resolución de la ONU a la uqe nadie se opuso, ni siquiera orcorrusia, con la finalidad de evitar los crímenes contra la humanidad por parte del ejército libio.



De hecho, en Libia resucitaron muertos, el balance de los bombardeos ilegales de la OTAN es de aumento de población, la OTAN son vientres de alquiler


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

TV ucraniana, espontánea


"¡Zelensky, capitula! ¡Deja de tomar drogas y vuelve al escenario!"


----------



## arriondas (17 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Y quien sabe?...¿lo sabes tú?...¿trabajas en el Pentagono o en la CIA?...
> 
> Estoy hasta los cojones de enteraos cuñaos que saben perfectamente que pasaría en una guerra. Esta, por ejemplo, que ya la teneís solucionada muchos aquí desde el segundo día...



Esta gente es tan necia que cree que una potencia nuclear se achanta así como así, que sólo es un farol. Como se suele decir, no pasa... hasta que pasa.


----------



## arriondas (17 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La otan tiene centenares de ciudades importantes, Rusia no llegan a 50. Entre S. Petersburgo y Moscú concentran el 10% de la población de Rusia, si se dividen las nukes según población le tocan 574 nukes a repartir entre las dos ciudades.



Muchos os olvidáis del PEM. Y eso hace un daño TREMENDO. Un sólo ataque de PEM, y la Península Ibérica vuelve a 1822.


----------



## Magick (17 Mar 2022)

Habló de putas la tacones…

Soros se preocupa por la asociación Putin-Xi, espera que puedan ser detenidos "antes de que destruyan nuestra civilización"








Soros Worries About Putin-Xi Partnership, Hopes They Can Be Stopped "Before They Destroy Our Civilization" | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Magick (17 Mar 2022)

Curioso, USA y Ucrania votan en contra, España se abstiene.

Hoy 130 estados votaron a favor de la res. presentado por en el Comité 3d de la Asamblea General de las Naciones Unidas "Combatir la glorificación del nazismo, el neonazismo y otras prácticas que contribuyen a alimentar las formas contemporáneas de racismo, discriminación racial, xenofobia y formas conexas de intolerancia".


----------



## apocalippsis (17 Mar 2022)

Video que muestra el momento en que un soldado ucraniano dispara un antitanque RPG-26 contra un camión blindado URAL-4320 ruso.

*Además, se puede apreciar como el soldado utiliza un vehículo civil para pasar desapercibido ante una patrulla rusa antes de ocultar el vehículo cerca de una vivienda, desde donde tomó posición para emboscar al URAL. También destaca el uso de un dron para grabar la emboscada.*

Los soldados rusos abordo sobrevivieron, resultando heridos solo algunos de estos.

t.me/entre_guerras/16160


----------



## apocalippsis (17 Mar 2022)

"Fui yo quien sugirió bombardear Belgrado. Fui yo quien sugirió enviar pilotos americanos y volar todos los puentes del Danubio.”

Joe Biden | 1999 

t.me/entre_guerras/16168


----------



## Aurkitu (17 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Curioso, USA y Ucrania votan en contra, España se abstiene.
> 
> Hoy 130 estados votaron a favor de la res. presentado por en el Comité 3d de la Asamblea General de las Naciones Unidas "Combatir la glorificación del nazismo, el neonazismo y otras prácticas que contribuyen a alimentar las formas contemporáneas de racismo, discriminación racial, xenofobia y formas conexas de intolerancia".



2018, y mismos actores. La _comunidad internacional_ se abstuvo.


----------



## Fígaro (17 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Esta gente es tan necia que cree que una potencia nuclear se achanta así como así, que sólo es un farol. Como se suele decir, no pasa... hasta que pasa.



Eso es lo que os da miedo, que ya ni el farol de las nukes le funciona, Putin aprecia mucho su vidorra en palacio.

Entonces Rusia ya no es sólo un tigre de papel, es simplemente un mojón congelado...


----------



## amcxxl (17 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Según el asesor del jefe de la oficina del presidente de ucrania: "Nuestra posición en las negociaciones es bastante específica: garantías de seguridad verificadas legalmente; alto el fuego; retirada de las tropas rusas. Todo esto es posible solo con un diálogo directo entre los líderes de Ucrania y Rusia."
> 
> According to the adviser to the head of the office of the Ukrainian president: "Our position in the negotiations is quite specific: legally verified security guarantees; ceasefire; withdrawal of Russian troops. All this is possible only with a direct dialogue between the leaders of Ukraine and Russia."
> 
> ▫@ENTRE_GUERRAS▫



JAJAJAJAJA

Putin no tiene nada de que hablar con el judio pequeñoruso dado que el no manda en Ucrania, es un lacayo 

cuando se haya desnazificado y desmilitarizado Ucrania, el siguiente paso es desucranizar Ucrania

no habra mas Ucrania y Zelensky no sera el presidente de nada


----------



## arriondas (17 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Eso es lo que os da miedo, que ya ni el farol de las nukes le funciona, Putin aprecia mucho su vidorra en palacio.
> 
> Entonces Rusia ya no es sólo un tigre de papel, es simplemente un mojón congelado...



Eso lo dices porque en el fondo estás acojonado. Es el típico mecanismo de defensa.


----------



## JOS1378 (17 Mar 2022)

Lavrov vaticina que papel del dólar disminuirá y culpa de Washington

El ministro de Exteriores ruso considera que el proceso de caída de la divisa estadounidense "ya no se puede detener".








Lavrov vaticina que papel del dólar disminuirá y culpa de Washington


El ministro de Exteriores ruso considera que el proceso de caída de la divisa estadounidense "ya no se puede detener".




es.mdn.tv


----------



## JOS1378 (17 Mar 2022)

Miembros del batallón neonazi Azov acusados de minar y volar edificio en Mariúpol

Según la cartera de Defensa, los milicianos "perpetraron una nueva provocación sangrienta al hacer volar el edificio del teatro" que había sido minado anteriormente.








Miembros del batallón neonazi Azov acusados de minar y volar edificio en Mariúpol


Según la cartera de Defensa, los milicianos "perpetraron una nueva provocación sangrienta al hacer volar el edificio del teatro" que había sido minado anteriormente.




es.mdn.tv


----------



## maromo (17 Mar 2022)

Algo reseñable esta noche?


----------



## visaman (17 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los drones sin control del espacio aéreo son patos en una barraca de feria. Hasta los iraníes vacilan a los drones yankees…



me extraña que a estas alturas no haya un dron cazadrones el problema como todo son las grandes distancias y demasiado terreno que cubrir


----------



## amcxxl (17 Mar 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> *En Jersón acaba de crearse (esta misma tarde) un Comité de Salvación por la Paz y el Orden, presidido por Kiril Stremousov, y cuya misión es garantizar el abastecimiento desde Crimea y estrechar relaciones con Rusia.*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 986755



como se puede apreciar no hay bandera ucra por ningun lado

La Ucrania de Bandera ha dejado de existir


----------



## visaman (17 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Ostia puta, esto no se si abrir hilo nuevo, en el subforo de magufadas, pero mirad y flipar.
> 
> Ucrania acaba de anunciar que se convierte en el primer país en implementar el Great Reset al introducir su aplicación de crédito social que combina ingreso universal, identidad digital, pase vacunal y prácticamente toda su vida. Sin crédito social no hay ayudas. ¿Os sorprende?
> 
> ...



incompleto falta

-certificado de parece limpita
-coste de mantenerla al mes


----------



## Gotthard (17 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> El primer crio al menos parece que se libra, algo escucha al ponerse la mano en la cabeza, y la puerta le ayuda. Lo único positivo de ese video.
> 
> ¿El segundo es de Kiev? ¿Y el pobre crío en el poste? ¿Qué le pasa a esa gente por la cabeza? Dios mío. Estos se quedaron en el medievo. ¿Dónde están los _come_ banderitas? Se ve en el plano del niño la bandera rojinegra de los nacionalistas ucranianos. Prefiero pensar que si la gente no hace nada es porque están realmente acojonados, ver eso y quedarte sin hacer nada es insoportable, por lo menos yo lo arrastraría el resto de mi vida. Si hasta una paloma herida, me cuesta dejarla atrás.



"La gente" lo dejó cristalino en Lvov en 1941.


----------



## Aurkitu (17 Mar 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> El costo de la guerra económico y en vidas humanas es de mucha importancia para Rusia. Y al final tendrán que llegar a un acuerdo. Para ocupar Ucrania y mantener la ocupación necesitan cientos de miles de soldados pues eso no lo permitirán los ucranianos. Y un ejército ocupante acosado, con emboscadas constantes no se mantiene fácilmente.
> La victoria rusa será pírrica.



Dependerá de las zonas, toda Ucrania por supuesto que no. Pero lo que se ve en los videos de la gente_ plastificada _a los postes, ya sea por robos, o acusados de rusófilos, _agentes, _poco equidistantes o lo que quieras -más atrás en el hilo verás hasta un niño ¿con su padre?-, por los banderistas, una vez bajo control ruso y que vean que no se van a ir al primer acuerdo sacado de la manga -eso sería abandonarlos de nuevo-; espero cambios. Tranquilo, que las tortas si se darían la vuelta en ese este. Habrá atentados, por supuesto, pero poco más. Será un terrorismo de oposición residual, pero al menos no estatal como ahora. Bastantes van a emigrar al oeste.




Verde mínimo, rojo lo ideal. ¿Algo intermedio? Pero si pasa como en 2015, y todo queda a medias, esto volverá a suceder.


----------



## Aurkitu (17 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> "La gente" lo dejó cristalino en Lvov en 1941.
> Ver archivo adjunto 986900
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 986901
> ...



Las mismas costumbres de sus abuelos _élficos. _


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Mar 2022)

Otras imágenes del conflicto…


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Mar 2022)

Uso de artillería…


----------



## amcxxl (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## crocodile (17 Mar 2022)

La famosa nazi genocida y xenófoba anti rusa Taira fue capturada en Mariupol.


----------



## katiuss (17 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


> Miembros del batallón neonazi Azov acusados de minar y volar edificio en Mariúpol
> 
> Según la cartera de Defensa, los milicianos "perpetraron una nueva provocación sangrienta al hacer volar el edificio del teatro" que había sido minado anteriormente.
> 
> ...



También estaban montando naves espaciales para viajar a Marte...


----------



## vladimirovich (17 Mar 2022)

2 meses mas de campaña y la capacidad operativa del ejercito ruso estara destruida.


----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

¿Avances en la negociación?


En paralelo a los acontecimientos que se producen en el frente militar, en el que Ucrania anuncia una contraofensiva que, según Mijailo Podoliak cambiará significativamente el panorama militar, el …




slavyangrad.es











¿Avances en la negociación?


17/03/2022


En paralelo a los acontecimientos que se producen en el frente militar, en el que Ucrania anuncia una contraofensiva que, según Mijailo Podoliak cambiará significativamente el panorama militar, el frente diplomático parece conseguir ciertos avances. Desde la semana pasada, diversas fuentes anónimas, confirmadas por negociadores de ambas partes -Podoliak por parte de Ucrania y Medinsky por parte de Rusia-, se habían mostrado a lo largo del fin de semana moderadamente optimistas con el curso que estaban tomando las negociaciones.

Frente a declaraciones triunfalistas o épicos discursos, numerosas fuentes apuntan a un acercamiento entre las partes en ciertos temas concretos. Mientras Volodymyr Zelensky era recibido con una ovación en su intervención por videoconferencia ante el Congreso de Estados Unidos en una intervención en la que apeló a Martin Luther King y utilizó el 11 de septiembre o el bombardeo de Pearl Harbor para exigir armas, _Financial Times_ publicaba un borrador de acuerdo entre Rusia y Ucrania. Antes, el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, Sergey Lavrov, se había mostrado moderadamente optimista ante la posibilidad de un acuerdo. Como él, también Volodymyr Zelensky se había referido en términos similares en días anteriores, calificando de “más realista” la postura rusa.

Estos avances -que hay que tomar con cautela, ya que en guerra las circunstancias pueden cambiar muy rápidamente y todo acuerdo puede torcerse a causa de cambios en el frente militar o intervenciones externas (ya sean militares o políticas)- probarían también lo afirmado la semana pasada por la prensa israelí, que tras las conversaciones de Naftalí Bennet con Moscú y Kiev afirmó que las negociaciones iban más allá de lo que las partes estaban dejando ver en público y daba a entender también que se estaban produciendo a espaldas de los socios occidentales de Ucrania. Frente a la necesidad de Ucrania de conseguir el final de la intervención militar rusa, un lastre más para la ya maltrecha economía ucraniana, que tendrá que reponerse tras la guerra no solo de las fallidas reformas neoliberales, sino también de la destrucción que supone el escenario militar, Estados Unidos y sus aliados de la OTAN continúan prometiendo más dinero y más armas. Biden anunció ayer más de 800 millones de asistencia militar a Ucrania dentro de un paquete de 13.600 millones para el país, para garantizar que Kiev pueda seguir luchando contra Rusia. Frente a la necesidad de favorecer la diplomacia, sus socios occidentales animan a Ucrania a continuar la guerra.

Apenas horas después de la enésima declaración de Zelensky sobre la negativa de la OTAN a aceptar a Ucrania, que varios medios occidentales entendieron como renuncia en lugar de resentimiento, el Kremlin apuntaba ayer por la mañana a la posibilidad de una neutralidad ucraniana al estilo sueco o austriaco como fórmula de compromiso. Aunque negada por fuentes ucranianas poco después, algún tipo de neutralidad sí forma parte del borrador publicado por _Financial Times_, que cita fuentes de la negociación aunque sin precisar de cuál de ellas. Los puntos mencionados se corresponden con exigencias rusas, lo que sugiere también fuentes rusas, algo confirmado por Mijailo Podoliak, que afirmó que las exigencias de Ucrania se mantienen: alto el fuego y retirada de las tropas rusas.

El plan de paz, que el medio no publica en su totalidad y que está siendo discutido desde este lunes, contiene quince puntos entre los que destacan la renuncia de Ucrania a la entrada en la OTAN, que en tiempos de Poroshenko se incluyó en la Constitución, y también a la posibilidad de instalar bases militares extranjeras en su territorio a cambio de garantías de seguridad de aliados como Estados Unidos, el Reino Unido o Turquía.

Con ello, Rusia conseguiría una de sus principales exigencias, que Ucrania no se convierta, como estaba haciendo ya, en una herramienta militar contra Rusia, ya fuera mediante la entrada del país en la Alianza Atlántica o por la presencia de instalaciones militares de esos países a escasa distancia -en términos armamentísticos- de Moscú. Kiev cumpliría así una exigencia que Moscú había planteado en las negociaciones con Estados Unidos y que Rusia había tratado de conseguir por medio de lo que el sociólogo ucraniano Volodymyr Ischenko califica de “diplomacia coercitiva”, una amenaza militar que hasta ahora no se había utilizado y que hasta hace escasas semanas parecía solo una advertencia.

Dan credibilidad a esta posibilidad de aceptación ucraniana -al menos de forma temporal- de renuncia a la OTAN las palabras del martes de Anthony Blinken, que afirmó que esa renuncia no se trataría de una concesión a Moscú sino de una constatación de la realidad. Pese a las promesas, la OTAN siempre ha sido consciente de la línea roja que la entrada de Ucrania suponía para Moscú y nunca ha tenido prisa en aceptar al país como miembro. El hecho de que aceptar la principal exigencia rusa intente presentarse como algo ajeno a las exigencias de Moscú hace pensar que se busca restar relevancia a lo que en realidad es una concesión clara a las demandas rusas (cuando menos en este tema).

Sin embargo, la cuestión de la neutralidad es quizá el tema que más se presta a un acercamiento entre las partes. La negativa de la OTAN a enviar tropas, a aceptar a Ucrania en la Alianza (y también en la Unión Europea) o “cerrar el cielo” (eufemismo para la imposición, por parte de la OTAN, de una zona de exclusión aérea, que implicaría derribar los misiles rusos y bombardear su aviación, lo que causaría un enfrentamiento directo OTAN-Rusia que, de momento, ni Estados Unidos ni la OTAN están dispuestos a arriesgar) han dejado finalmente claro para Ucrania que es preciso buscar otra forma de garantizar su seguridad, al menos en un futuro a corto y medio plazo.

Las exigencias políticas con las que Rusia ha justificado su intervención, la seguridad de Donbass y Crimea, la discriminación a la población de habla rusa y la desnazificación, son temas en los que las partes tendrán mucho más difícil llegar a un compromiso. Teóricamente, las exigencias de Moscú de derogar las leyes que expulsan a la lengua rusa del espacio público solo requerirían que Zelensky cumpliera sus promesas electorales, pero la retórica nacionalista y la continuidad de esa línea ha sido la norma en su mandato, en el que no solo no ha derogado leyes discriminatorias, sino que las ha endurecido. Es difícil también imaginar al Gobierno de Zelensky, o a cualquier otro nacido de Maidan, desarmando a batallones de ideología fascista o neonazi, especialmente en estos momentos en que los grupos como Azov están siendo presentados por fuentes oficiales como parte integral del Estado.

Pero, ante todo, por el momento parece dudoso que Kiev vaya a ceder a la exigencia de Rusia de aceptar la pérdida de territorios. Tanto medios occidentales como ucranianos han publicado repetidamente en los últimos días que el Gobierno ucraniano cree haber elegido la estrategia militar correcta para responder a la intervención rusa, alargarla y aumentar así sus costes, en busca de una rebaja en las exigencias de Moscú en este sentido. Reafirmado en su postura por la promesa de más armas procedentes de Estados Unidos, Volodymyr Zelensky añadió a las exigencias planteadas por Podoliak la de la integridad territorial. Ucrania no solo exige la retirada rusa de todos los territorios capturados desde el 24 de febrero, que incluyen, por ejemplo, la región de Jerson al completo y partes importantes de Donbass, sino también de Crimea y las Repúblicas Populares. La simple aparición de Crimea en estas exigencias hace inviable un compromiso con Rusia.

El borrador de acuerdo al que ha tenido acceso _Financial Times_ parece el inicio de un camino incierto en el que existen numerosas contradicciones que aún parecen insalvables. ¿Puede Ucrania confiar en las garantías de seguridad ofrecidas por sus socios? ¿Puede Rusia confiar en la neutralidad de Ucrania o la reducción de su ejército considerando las ingentes cantidades de armas y financiación que ha llegado ya o llegará en los próximos meses? ¿Puede Donbass confiar en que Ucrania no tratará de recuperar esos territorios por la fuerza considerando el precedente de estos últimos ocho años? Demasiados interrogantes en un proceso de negociación en su fase inicial, que contradice muchas de las declaraciones de los líderes y en el que no hay que descartar que el objetivo ucraniano sea alargar el proceso en busca de la reunión Zelensky-Putin que el presidente ucraniano lleva meses tratando de lograr.


----------



## visaman (17 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Fue un pelotón de zapadores spetnaz que volaron el teatro desde dentro a través de las alcantarillas. El famoso "metro-2" es una línea de metro construída por Stan Lee que cubre todo el pacto de Varsovia y que se usó, por ejemplo para infiltrar tanques rusos en Hungría y aplastar la revolución.



curiosamente el metro alternativo 2 si existe en Moscú pero poco mas


----------



## vladimirovich (17 Mar 2022)

Todo va segun el plan.

En 2 meses al ejercito ruso lo unico que le va a quedar seran los renders de las Wunderwaffen de RT.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Mar 2022)

Un poco más de la limpieza de nazis en Mariupol…


----------



## vladimirovich (17 Mar 2022)

El proximo presidente de Rusia, al gnomo fanfarron y perdedor del Kremlin le quedan meses en el cargo sera totalmente proccidental.

Es posible que Victoria Nuland se convierta en la primera presidenta en la historia de Rusia.


----------



## Fígaro (17 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Eso lo dices porque en el fondo estás acojonado. Es el típico mecanismo de defensa.




Acojonado...me he tragado una Guerra Fría desde que nací, tontolaba.

El turcochino kremlinita es el que está con el culo en llamas, cada día el ridículo que hace es más espantoso.


----------



## visaman (17 Mar 2022)

lo que da miedito, por lo medido de la jugada es la que le están preparando los chinos a los usanos, también va ser divertido cuando la juventud de este pais experimente la miseria a ver por donde salen


----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> La famosa nazi genocida y xenófoba anti rusa Taira fue capturada en Mariupol.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 986914
> Ver archivo adjunto 986915



A Siberia, a Siberia...


----------



## PutoNWO (17 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> TV ucraniana, espontánea
> 
> 
> "¡Zelensky, capitula! ¡Deja de tomar drogas y vuelve al escenario!"


----------



## crocodile (17 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> ¿Avances en la negociación?
> 
> 
> En paralelo a los acontecimientos que se producen en el frente militar, en el que Ucrania anuncia una contraofensiva que, según Mijailo Podoliak cambiará significativamente el panorama militar, el …
> ...



Teniendo en cuenta que los ukronazis están a las órdenes de USA/OTAN yo no negociaría con el payaso ukro hasta tener al menos Kharkov y Odesa en manos rusas pero ya sabemos cómo actuó Putiniano en 2014, esperemos no volver a las andadas . Las sanciones y la xenofobia nazi anti rusa de USA/OTAN no va a desaparecer aunque Rusia se baje los pantalones.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Mar 2022)

Ataque nocturno de un SU-25 a un almacén ucraniano…poco a poco y sin pausa…








Российские Су-25 уничтожили военные склады украинских силовиков


Министерство обороны опубликовало кадры уничтожения украинской военной инфраструктуры штурмовиками Су-25. РИА Новости, 17.03.2022




ria.ru


----------



## arriondas (17 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Acojonado...me he tragado una Guerra Fría desde que nací, tontolaba.
> 
> El turcochino kremlinita es el que está con el culo en llamas, cada día el ridículo que hace es más espantoso.



Y yo también. Y la gente antes se lo tomaba mucho más en serio, no era tan infantil.

No confundas tus deseos con la realidad...


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> El proximo presidente de Rusia, al gnomo fanfarron y perdedor del Kremlin le quedan meses en el cargo sera totalmente proccidental.
> 
> Es posible que Victoria Nuland se convierta en la primera presidenta en la historia de Rusia.



" Es posible que vuelvan a poner a Gorbachov que todavía sigue vivo y no está mucho más atrofiado que Biden "


----------



## Artedi (17 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> ya casi llegamos alas 1000 paginas y nadie confiesa haberse leido taras bulba novela que ilustra muy bien el conflicto



Apúntame entre los lectores, y sí, retrata muy bien la manera de hacer y de pensar de esa gente.


----------



## crocodile (17 Mar 2022)

Vehículos militares rusos en Krasnoyarsk Siberia.


----------



## crocodile (17 Mar 2022)

El rey masón globalista chupando pene Yankee.

El Rey Felipe VI, ha inaugurado este miércoles la nueva antena de la NASA añadida a la Red del Espacio Profundo.

La DSN ha incorporado la nueva antena DSS-53 a la Red del Espacio Profundo de la NASA en el Complejo de Comunicaciones del Espacio Profundo de Madrid.

Tiene la utilidad de comunicarse con todas la naves espaciales de todo nuestro Sistema Solar. Con esta antena hace ya un total de 6 antenas operativas, siendo esta la más avanzada de todas. Tiene un Ø de 34m y un peso de 400T. Su duración total de construcción ha sido de 4 años y medio; realizada de principio a fin por un equipo español.

Destacar que sólo 3 países cuentan con la DSN en el mundo. California, USA; Canberra, Australia y Madrid, España.

“Será muy importante para el seguimiento de las misiones a Marte y a la Luna, además, descargará el trabajo al resto de antenas.”

~Las misiones a las que está destinada aparece adjuntada en la línea de fotos.

▫@ENTRE_GUERRAS▫


----------



## raptors (17 Mar 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> También estaban montando naves espaciales para viajar a Marte...



la que se montan es a tu m@m@... ja ja


----------



## raptors (17 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> 2 meses mas de campaña y la capacidad operativa del ejercito ruso estara destruida.



Ja ja te duele que pese a todo se sigue conquistando terreno...


----------



## Mr. Satan (17 Mar 2022)

Me imagino que esto será denunciable. Por no hablar del llamamiento de Aldeas infantiles a acoger ucranianos en España. Saltándose por cierto, todas las medidas anti-covid con las que han estado acosándonos durante los últimos dos años.


----------



## amcxxl (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## LIRDISM (17 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Una clara demostración de la capacidad de supervivencia del tanque T-64 de la NM DNR (no es T-72 es capturado a ukri), que recibió cuatro impactos de los sistemas antitanque Javelin / NLAW sin detonar la munición, lo que permitió escapar a la tripulación.
> Telegram: Contact @infantmilitario
> 
> video mas amplio, parece que serian 5



Ahora me acuerdo que el ejército DNR tiene desde 2014, T-64 aunque creo que solo sobrevive un tío. Yo pienso que son NLAW solo, que no hacen mucha explosión pero perforan por encima de la torreta y matan todo lo que está debajo de ella, pero se ve que aguanta bien y no explota, normalmente el T-64 y el T-80 estaban menos protegidos que el T-72 en la protección del armamento pero se comporta bien.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> El proximo presidente de Rusia, al gnomo fanfarron y perdedor del Kremlin le quedan meses en el cargo sera totalmente proccidental.
> 
> Es posible que Victoria Nuland se convierta en la primera presidenta en la historia de Rusia.



Hablando en serio :

Esta guerra tiene muy difícil solución.

Al poner toda la carne en el asador los europeos y los americanos vinculándose al destino de Ucrania y quemar todos los puentes diplomáticos, si pierde Ucrania pierde Europa y Estados Unidos y por lo tanto le da alas a Rusia a seguir anexionando las antiguas repúblicas soviéticas.
Es muy difícil de creer que este pulso entre la OTAN y al parecer el débil estado ruso, lo pierda la OTAN.

Por otra parte si los rusos han decidido llegar a estos extremos de bombardear a un país europeo de una forma tan implacable , 
sabiendo las consecuencias para las cuales se han se han estado preparando durante años , es muy difícil de creer que se vayan a rendir sin haber caído ni una bomba en su territorio. Recordemos que si han iniciado todo esto es porqué están amparados por China y lo que hay realmente detrás es un cambio de orden mundial.

Si China no aprovecha la coyuntura, no tendrá mejor ocasión .

Si dentro de 3 años seguimos vivos después de una Europa devastada y ni una sola bomba ha tocado territorio de Estados Unidos , le llamarán tercera guerra mundial pero habrá sido la enésima destrucción de Europa . 

¿No veis que aunque no sepamos razón por la que han provocado lo del coronavirus está relacionado con una guerra? Quizás haya sido para preparar a la población para lo que está por venir.


----------



## coscorron (17 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Habló de putas la tacones…
> 
> Soros se preocupa por la asociación Putin-Xi, espera que puedan ser detenidos "antes de que destruyan nuestra civilización"
> 
> ...



Cualquier cosa que diga un señor con la cara y antecedentes de Soros simplemente me da grima .. Recuerdo que este señor era el """malvadísimo""" especulador que hizo fortuna especulando contra la libra, la peseta, el franco y la libra en el año que yo empece la universidad (en el año 92/93) y que estos ataques si fueron ataques especulativos en el sentido propiamente dicho de que se hacían poniendo de acuerdo a grandes grupos para actuar en FOREX de manera coordinada y aprovechar el sistema de tipos de cambio semirigidos que se habiendo impuesto la monedas europeas con respecto al ECU ... Esas devaluaciones causaron crisis y daño a las familias y a este hijo le hicieron famoso y por lo visto le dieron contactos. No se puede ir de democrata ni de defensor de la democracia con esos antecedentes.


----------



## raptors (17 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Todo va segun el plan.
> 
> En 2 meses al ejercito ruso lo unico que le va a quedar seran los renders de las Wunderwaffen de RT.



ja ja sufre perro..!!! que a pesar de todo.... rusia avanza...


----------



## amcxxl (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## crocodile (17 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 986930
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 986931
> ...



Todos estos traidores no deben volver a Rusia ni negociar con nada que sea ruso , que los acojan sus amigos de USA/OTAN.


----------



## raptors (17 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> El proximo presidente de Rusia, al gnomo fanfarron y perdedor del Kremlin le quedan meses en el cargo sera totalmente proccidental.
> 
> Es posible que Victoria Nuland se convierta en la primera presidenta en la historia de Rusia.



anda ardido el escupe mierda de "vladimirovich"....


----------



## explorador (17 Mar 2022)

La OTAN va a tener la deshonra y la guerra, por pusilánimes, el Pravia lo dice claro, Polonia debe de ser intervenida y desnazificada


----------



## crocodile (17 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 986935



Ojalá sea así . No queda otra o los Otanicos volverán tarde o temprano a entrar en Ucrania


----------



## Guanotopía (17 Mar 2022)

Fueron bombardeos sanoss, no como los rusos.


----------



## raptors (17 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Vehículos militares rusos en Krasnoyarsk Siberia.



No lo creo.. por logística... están demasiado lejos... hay mas equipo disponible cerca de ucrania...


----------



## amcxxl (17 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> La OTAN va a tener la deshonra y la guerra, por pusilánimes, el Pravia lo dice claro, Polonia debe de ser intervenida y desnazificada
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 986936



Alemania recuperara SIlesia y Pomerania, el resto, o sea, el ducado de Varsovia sera desnazificado intensamente y pasara a ser un satelite eslavo de Rusia, y tambien Eslovaquia

incluso se deberia desterrar su repugnante catolicismo polaco e implantar la ortodoxia


----------



## SkullandPhones (17 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Alemania recuperara SIlesia y Pomerania, el resto, o sea, el ducado de Varsovia sera desnazificado intensamente y pasara a ser un satelite eslavo de Rusia, y tambien Eslovaquia
> 
> incluso se deberia desterrar su repugnante catolicismo polaco e implantar la ortodoxia





amcxxl dijo:


> Alemania recuperara SIlesia y Pomerania, el resto, o sea, el ducado de Varsovia sera desnazificado intensamente y pasara a ser un satelite eslavo de Rusia, y tambien Eslovaquia
> 
> incluso se deberia desterrar su repugnante catolicismo polaco e implantar la ortodoxia



Jajaja, no duermes payaso?


----------



## arriondas (17 Mar 2022)

Me acaban de pasar un vídeo con algunos de los desmanes de los ucranianos refugiados en Moldavia, a todo esto. Basura por las carreteras, pintarrajeando monumentos de la Segunda Guerra Mundial con grafitis nacionalistas, etc.

Toda esa refugaya es la que se van a comer países como España. Entre los que huyen hay bastantes ucronazis, y más de uno llegará a la Piel de Toro. Sucederá lo mismo que con Siria.


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

Se realizó un ataque con misiles contra un objetivo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la ciudad de Sarny en la región de Rivne

@anna_news @akimapachev @diza_donbas


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (17 Mar 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Fueron bombardeos sanoss, no como los rusos.



puedes traducir un poco?


----------



## amcxxl (17 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> No lo creo.. por logística... están demasiado lejos... hay mas equipo disponible mas cerca de ucrania...



en SIberia estan los depositos de la reserva de material del ejercito

las unidades activas de los demas sectores estan en guardia por si acaso, no se pueden mover alegremente y desguarnecer otras partes de Rusia

probablemente mucho del material movido desde Siberia acabe equipando a las milicias populares, no solo de Donetsk y Lugansk sino de otras repiblicas que se formen segun se libere Novorusia


----------



## otroyomismo (17 Mar 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Hoy @amcxxl publicó un mensaje muy interesante sobre la historia de la UPA y la administración nacionalista ucraniana durante el período de guerra.



No localizo dicho mensaje, help


----------



## SkullandPhones (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

__





Russian special military operation in the Ukraine – Day 20 | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is





Operación militar especial rusa en Ucrania - Día 20


(Trad. Google)
16/03/2022

por Andrei (The Saker)


Primero, algunas noticias sorprendentes de "limpieza". Hablé con nuestro webmaster hoy y me dijo que *nuestro tráfico ahora es de aproximadamente 10 MILLONES de páginas servidas por mes* . En promedio, tenemos entre 1'000 y 1'300 usuarios conectados a nuestros servidores al mismo tiempo. Así que la buena noticia es que el blog está en auge. La mala es que esto aumentará aún más nuestros costos de TI. Sin embargo, gracias al generoso apoyo de nuestra comunidad Saker, en este momento tenemos los fondos necesarios para pagar todo esto, así que, nuevamente, ¡ *MUCHAS GRACIAS a todos los que ayudaron* !

Ahora pasemos a las noticias del día.

Ayer, las autoridades de Ukronazi prometieron una gran contraofensiva. Sucedió, pero solo en el espacio virtual. En el espacio real había unos pocos *muy limitados* ataques que fueron abordados rápidamente por las fuerzas rusas / LDNR. El único éxito de los ucranianos es un ataque MLRS preciso en un aeródromo avanzado ruso cerca de Kherson, donde al menos tres helicópteros, 2 camiones de reabastecimiento de combustible y 11 automóviles fueron alcanzados y vistos en llamas (sin pérdidas humanas). Recuerde que los Ukronazis todavía tienen Smerch / Tornado MLRS que tienen un alcance máximo de 90 km, lo que les permite atacar muy lejos de las líneas ucranianas y muy adentro / detrás de las líneas rusas. La buena noticia es que tales cohetes MLRS no son demasiado difíciles de interceptar. No sé qué pasó anoche, pero este incidente me sugiere que Rusia necesita traer más defensas aéreas para hacer frente a esta amenaza.

Este ataque al aeropuerto fue, aparentemente, parte de la prometida "gran contraofensiva" que, a pesar de ese ataque exitoso, no avanzó ni un centímetro.

¿Recuerdas el barco de la flota rusa del Mar Negro "hundido" por el Ukie MLRS? Aquí está entrando hoy en la bahía de Sebastopol:









"Василий Быков" в бухте Севастополя







video.ridus.ru






Diría que para ser un barco quemado, hundido y, luego, supuestamente rescatado del fondo del mar, este barco parece estar en perfecto estado 

Mientras tanto, la Casa Blanca promete enviar a Ucrania drones de ataque, un sistema antiaéreo de mayor alcance, 800 misiles antiaéreos Stinger, 9.000 misiles antitanque y 7.000 armas pequeñas, además de 20 millones de cartuchos.

Espera, ¿he leído bien? *¿Ochocientos misiles Stinger enviados a nazis y wahabíes en Ucrania y nadie en toda la UE tiene el cerebro para conectar los puntos y entender lo que eso significa para la UE ?*

Como dije, los euroroedores son suicidas, ¿tal vez debería llamarlos *eurolemmings* ?

Esto también plantea la pregunta de dónde irá todo ese hardware. ¿Mi apuesta? Polonia. Y luego, la mayor parte permanecerá allí, y solo se traerán pequeñas partes de hardware. ¿Por qué? Porque cualquier gran depósito de armas o concentración de fuerzas terminará como la enorme OTAN con base en Iavorov hace 24 horas.

Además, 7'000 armas pequeñas inyectadas en un país donde el régimen nazi ha abierto todos sus almacenes de armas a cualquiera que las quiera solo empeorará las cosas... para el pueblo ucraniano.

Por lo tanto, se trata de nuevo de las típicas PSYOP estadounidenses de "sentirse bien" que no tienen otro propósito que ofuscar al público despistado en la Zona A lo que realmente está sucediendo en el terreno.

El mismo artículo trae algunas estadísticas interesantes: “ _Se espera que el presidente Biden anuncie una ayuda militar adicional de $ 800 millones para Ucrania, lo que elevaría el apoyo total de EE. UU. a $ 1 mil millones solo en la última semana, y más de $ 2 mil millones desde que Biden asumió el cargo_ ”.

Hoy, quiero concluir (quizás temporalmente) con el siguiente pensamiento:

Desde el ultimátum ruso a fines del año pasado, todo lo que ha hecho el Imperio de las Mentiras es duplicar, luego duplicar nuevamente, luego duplicar un poco más. Peor aún, no se dio absolutamente ningún espacio para las negociaciones al declarar que lo que busca es una victoria total contra Rusia y "Putin" personalmente. Ahora considera esto:


El objetivo claro e inequívoco del Imperio de las Mentiras es “cancelar Rusia”
Rusia no puede dar un solo paso atrás, está de espaldas al proverbial muro
No importa lo que haga Rusia, el Imperio de las Mentiras se duplicará, una y otra vez.
Rusia tiene suficientes armas nucleares y convencionales para acabar con la UE y los EE. UU.
Los líderes del Imperio de las Mentiras optaron por fingir que no saben eso o, alternativamente, que Rusia nunca se atreverá a atacar militarmente a la OTAN y/o a los EE. UU.
 
Para mí, esto parece dirigirse hacia una confrontación militar a gran escala (convencional y nuclear) entre el Imperio de las Mentiras y Rusia.

¿Se puede evitar eso?

Usted me dice, y si cree que puede, por favor describa exactamente * cómo * se puede evitar este resultado.

No por ninguna acción de los Eurolemmings, eso seguro. Entonces, ¿cómo (si es que lo hace)?

Gracias


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

Voenkor Alexander Kharchenko en el centro de Izyum. 
Va a uno de los puentes destruidos durante la retirada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. La gente se está reuniendo en la calle de la derecha, esperando que la ayuda humanitaria rusa llegue a la ciudad. El estado de ánimo es bueno, la población está cansada de luchar esperando la rápida liberación de la ciudad.

El duelo de artillería continúa día y noche. Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa están golpeando las posiciones del enemigo. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania por contra responden con morteros móviles y MLRS.
La artillería de los ucranianos se usa ya con menos frecuencia.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Cualquier cosa que diga un señor con la cara y antecedentes de Soros simplemente me da grima .. Recuerdo que este señor era la malvadísimo especulador que hizo fortuna especulando contra la libra, la peseta y el Franco en el año que yo empece la universidad y que estos ataques si fueron ataques especulativos en el sentido propiamente dicho de que se hacían poniendo de acuerdo a grandes grupos para actuar en FOREX de manera coordinada ... Esas devaluaciones causaron crisis y daño a las familias. No se puede ir de democrata ni de defensor de la democracia con esos antecedentes.



Cualquier ganancia en bolsa es a costa de la ruina de otras personas porque producir... no producen nada .

Por mucho tiempo se utilizó el concepto de usura que formuló Aristóteles: “se aborrecerá la usura, porque en ella la ganancia se obtiene del mismo dinero y no de aquello para lo que éste se inventó, pues el dinero se hizo para el cambio, y en la usura el interés por sí solo produce más dinero.

Según Aristóteles, la acumulación de dinero en sí es una actividad contra natura que deshumaniza a quienes se dedican a ello. Aristóteles muestra en numerosos textos, incluida la Ética a Nicómaco y la Política, la diferencia fundamental entre economía y crematística: el comercio trueca dinero por bienes, y la usura transforma el dinero a partir del dinero. Ni uno ni otro producen algo, por lo que ambos resultan condenables desde el punto de vista ético filosófico.


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

Las aerolíneas rusas continúan operando vuelos internacionales: 6 aerolíneas vuelan a 8 países

“A pesar de las restricciones impuestas por varios países extranjeros sobre el uso de su espacio aéreo, las aerolíneas rusas continúan con el transporte aéreo internacional. Seis aerolíneas rusas operan vuelos a Azerbaiyán, Armenia, Bielorrusia, Kirguistán, Emiratos Árabes Unidos, Tayikistán, Turquía y Uzbekistán con una frecuencia total de unos 250 vuelos por semana”, dijo el Ministerio de Transporte.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Mar 2022)

Sirve a la propaganda de la OTAN, no hay que darle más importancia. Panfletos de guerra.


----------



## vil. (17 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La otan tiene centenares de ciudades importantes, Rusia no llegan a 50. Entre S. Petersburgo y Moscú concentran el 10% de la población de Rusia, si se dividen las nukes según población le tocan 574 nukes a repartir entre las dos ciudades.




Pero cómo se puede ser tan crío hoder... que esto es un foro de economía, la hostia...

A Rusia no le hace falta borrar ciudad alguna con una bomba nuclear... que es que parece que vives en... en dónde cohones vives y sobre todo cómo es que vienes a un foro de economía a decir SANDECES y MEMECES...

Hoy no es el tiempo de la IWW o la IIWW donde los sistemas económicos-financieros-estructurales estaban todavía en pañales... hoy nuestros sistemas son críticos al punto de que esta guerra los tiene saturados, o es que no ves la huelga de camioneros la que puede montar y sin una puta bomba...

DONDE cohones está nuestro punto debil y digo DEL MUNDO EN GENERAL, no SOLO de occidente o Rusia o China: 

LA ENERGÍA...

Si Rusia tira cuatro bombas en centrales nucleares de cada país, qué cohones crees que va a pasar Y YA NO DIGO CON LA RADIACIÓN... ¿no vivirás en Madrid por cierto?... yo saldría por patas de ahí pero cagando leches... o es que no sabes los aconteceres del gran apagón de NUEVA YORK, no aquellos que decían que nacieron 9 meses después cantidad de niños, sino aquellas que se ocultaron grandemente... ahora imagina a Madrir o París o Londres con pandillas muy bien formadas, TRAIDAS de lejanas tierras para pagar nuestras pensiones y SIN LUZ...

Ayer leía algo de Duguin o cómo cohones se escriba y hablaba de que hay que huir de lo que hoy es el pantano de occidente... y recordaba alguna peliculilla tipo Mad-Max... sí, hoy occidente es realmente un bertedero muy complicado y con un equilibrio que acohona...

Reza y reza alto para que ese equilibrio no cambie ni un pelito... que no vamos a necesitar ni a soldados rusos, ni chinos para hacer... y como sigamos así, ni siquiera precisaremos que bombardeen centrales de ningún tipo...

Así que por favor deja de decir sandeces...


----------



## crocodile (17 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> puedes traducir un poco?



Pues dice que el sugirió que se bombardeara Belgrado, que pilotos americanos actuarán en Yugoslavia, bombardeos de civiles, este genocida es el que llama criminal de guerra a Putin


----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

Day 20, a few short updates | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is





Día 20, algunas actualizaciones breves


(Trad. Google)
16/03/2022

Por Andrei (The Saker)


Putin pronunció hoy un importante discurso que los funcionarios rusos no tienen prisa por traducir. Así que aquí hay una *traducción automática* de Boris Rozhin (también conocido como Coronel Cassad): (solo extractos parciales de la transcripción completa, *énfasis agregado* por mí, Andrei)



> _La operación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia en Ucrania se desarrolla con éxito, estrictamente de acuerdo con los planes._
> 
> _Las tácticas del Ministerio de Defensa ruso en Ucrania se han justificado plenamente, se está haciendo todo lo posible para evitar víctimas civiles. Antes de que comenzara la operación, Moscú le ofreció a Kiev que retirara las tropas de Donbass, pero estas se negaron. Todas las tareas establecidas sin duda se resolverán._
> 
> ...



***

Solo agregaría “más vale tarde que nunca”!

En un estilo muy diferente, encontré el siguiente video en este sitio web: https://www.brighteon.com/a51d063f-a8da-48b2-b3d6-95d783940a98





Finalmente, aquí está el mapa habitual de Readovka, para "usar con precaución" y no darle demasiada importancia:


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Mar 2022)

Mercenarios USA abandonan USA…oficialmente no se sabe donde cayeron sus compañeros…en las fosas marianas hay algún vídeo…





Американская ЧВК понесла на Украине существенные потери - её наёмники эвакуированы


Американская ЧВК «Forward Observation Group» понесла на Украине серьёзные потери




avia.pro


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa Ruso - sobre las hazañas de sus militares:

- Un proyectil golpeó el vehículo conducido por Ivan Golovko. El conductor sacó a sus compañeros heridos y para que el fuego no se extendiera a otros vehículos de la columna se apeó y lo apagó bajo el fuego enemigo.

- Ivan Teplykh descubrió un campo minado camuflado cerca del asentamiento y lo despejó. Esto hizo posible entregar municiones y alimentos sin pérdidas.

- Nikolai Kuminov descubrió un equipo de mortero nacionalista disfrazado y lo atacó. Todos los opositores fueron hechos prisioneros y se les informó sobre la ubicación de sus tropas.

- Ilya Perepyolkin en un caza Su-35 cubrió la ofensiva de un grupo de tropas. Encontró dos Su-27 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. El piloto entró en una batalla desigual, lanzó tres misiles guiados aire-aire, destruyendo ambas aeronaves.

- Bajo el liderazgo de Kamil Salimkhanov, despejaron el puente sobre el río y desactivaron explosivos con una masa total de más de 300 kg de TNT.


----------



## Guanotopía (17 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> puedes traducir un poco?



Pues dice que él propone bombardear Zagreb, mandar pilotos americanos y reventar puentes y depósitos de combustible.


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 986941
> 
> 
> Voenkor Alexander Kharchenko en el centro de Izyum.
> Va a uno de los puentes destruidos durante la retirada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.* La gente se está reuniendo en la calle de la derecha,* esperando que la ayuda humanitaria rusa llegue a la ciudad. El estado de ánimo es bueno, la población está cansada de luchar esperando la rápida liberación de la ciudad.



"La gente se está reuniendo en la calle de la derecha" perooooo no nos ponen la foto de la calle de la derecha, con la buena propaganda que sería. Nos ponen a un orcorruso de espaldas y nos dicen que la gente está esperando la ayuda humanitaria. Os creeis que en el mundo libre la gente es tan ignorante y servil como en orcorrusia, que les engañan con cuatro tontadas.


----------



## Desdemocratícese (17 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Las aerolíneas rusas continúan operando vuelos internacionales: 6 aerolíneas vuelan a 8 países
> 
> “A pesar de las restricciones impuestas por varios países extranjeros sobre el uso de su espacio aéreo, las aerolíneas rusas continúan con el transporte aéreo internacional. Seis aerolíneas rusas operan vuelos a Azerbaiyán, Armenia, Bielorrusia, Kirguistán, Emiratos Árabes Unidos, Tayikistán, Turquía y Uzbekistán con una frecuencia total de unos 250 vuelos por semana”, dijo el Ministerio de Transporte.



Patético comunicado... Que solo te dejen volar en 8 países del mundo (la mayoría satélites fronterizos) significa que eres un paria internacional.


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa Ruso - sobre las hazañas de sus militares:
> 
> - Un proyectil golpeó el vehículo conducido por...



Un proyectil?? no sería un ramo de flores??


----------



## Gotthard (17 Mar 2022)

En España llevamos recibiendo rusos desde la época de la revolucion de 1917. Hay una colonia bastante grande (y no me refiero a los millonetis de Denia) no han dado jamas un problema serio y la mayoria estan casados con españoles e integrados al 100%.

Lo curioso es que hasta ahora la colonia de rusos y ucranianos siempre habia estado bien avenida. Eso se lo han cargado con tanta propaganda.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 986949
> Ver archivo adjunto 986950
> Ver archivo adjunto 986951
> Ver archivo adjunto 986952
> ...



Los SU-27 ni se enteraron de la presencia del Su-35 hasta que aparecieron los misiles…


----------



## computer_malfuction (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desdemocratícese (17 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Me acaban de pasar un vídeo con algunos de los desmanes de los ucranianos refugiados en Moldavia, a todo esto. Basura por las carreteras, pintarrajeando monumentos de la Segunda Guerra Mundial con grafitis nacionalistas, etc.
> 
> Toda esa refugaya es la que se van a comer países como España. Entre los que huyen hay bastantes ucronazis, y más de uno llegará a la Piel de Toro. Sucederá lo mismo que con Siria.



Moralmente deleznable tu comentario, aunque estás tan cegado por la propaganda putinita que no puedes darte cuenta.


----------



## computer_malfuction (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## loquesubebaja (17 Mar 2022)

Taluec. . Estas tardando.


----------



## Fauna iberica (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Expected (17 Mar 2022)

Desdemocratícese dijo:


> Patético comunicado... Que solo te dejen volar en 8 países del mundo (la mayoría satélites fronterizos) significa que eres un paria internacional.



El paria es el que nada tiene, excluido de las ventajas que gozan los demás, por ser considerados inferiores. En Europa no tenemos Energía, ni materias primas, ni ejército decente, ni políticos serios....y sí mucha deuda....En España a nuestro Presidente le excluyen de todas las reuniones importantes porque le consideran muy inferior lógicamente. Y los ciudadanos no gozamos de las ventajas de los políticos ni de broma. No sé yo quién es el paria. Ya te lo digo yo. Los ciudadanos europeos somos los parias (esos que necesitamos trabajar 12 horas diarias, comernos atascos interminables, para terminar viviendo endeudados en casas miserables).


----------



## arriondas (17 Mar 2022)

Desdemocratícese dijo:


> Moralmente deleznable tu comentario, aunque estás tan cegado por la propaganda putinita que no puedes darte cuenta.



No, te equivocas. La mayoría de los que huyen de la guerra son gente normal. Pero entre ellos también están metidos los otros. Y entre otras cosas siguen intimidando a muchos de los normales.


----------



## vil. (17 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En la primera guerra fría a la población de occidente no le fue mal, peor lo tuvieron los del bloque soviético. En esta no se, lo que nos han estado vendidneo en la última década es que no tendríamos nada y seríamos felices, repito, no se si el futuro puede ser más negro en lo económico de lo que no lo han pintado.



Que no nos fue mal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Que dónde has estudiado tú economía chaval... que EE.UU. quebró, que ni Alemania, ni Francia aceptaron seguir con el jueguecito, que eran otros tiempos... Bretton-woods, se vino abajo y apareció unos años más tarde un tal Greenspan, del que hoy PAGAMOS consecuencias, por cierto en nuestras derroidas economías... a ver si nos enteramos, hostia...

La guerra fría la ganó la URSS... luego perdió en la victoria, gracias a la economía traída del futuro, vía burbujas de GREENSPAN... pero esa economía había que pagarla un día... ese día parece haber llegado, o no te has enterado todavía...


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> La OTAN va a tener la deshonra y la guerra, por pusilánimes, el Pravia lo dice claro, Polonia debe de ser intervenida y desnazificada
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 986936



No se debe atribuir al mayor genocida de todos los tiempos, la frase de Maquiavelo.

La independencia de la India en 1947 que era una parte importantísima del Imperio Británico , no provocó fueran allí a bombardearles para evitar la secesión.

Si la disculpa para el genocidio europeo de millones de personas , la ruina y la destrucción fue " parar a Hitler " , efectivamente lo que consiguieron fue evitar que se creasen los Estados Unidos de Europa y que fuese la primera potencia mundial.

Lo mismo Japón , que impidieron que se formase los Estados Unidos de Asia


----------



## paconan (17 Mar 2022)

El gas sigue sin cortes

*Gazprom anunció la continuación del suministro regular de gas a través de Ucrania*

La carga del corredor de tránsito de gas de Ucrania el jueves 17 de marzo se mantiene al nivel del día anterior.

"Gazprom" suministra gas ruso para el tránsito a través del territorio de Ucrania en el modo regular, de acuerdo con las solicitudes de los consumidores europeos: 94,6 millones de metros cúbicos. m el 17 de marzo", dijo a los periodistas el portavoz de la compañía, Sergey Kupriyanov.

Según lo confirmado por los datos del Operador GTS de Ucrania, la nominación para el 17 de marzo es de 95 millones de metros cúbicos. m, la aplicación para el 16 de marzo fue de 94,5 millones de metros cúbicos. metro.


El gasoducto Yamal-Europa, que transporta gas a través de Bielorrusia y Polonia a Alemania, cambió a modo inverso el martes y continúa transportando gas desde Alemania a Polonia el jueves. Gazprom no reservó la capacidad del tramo polaco del gasoducto para el jueves, ni en la sesión ordinaria ni en la adicional nocturna. Las entregas de gas desde Alemania a Polonia, es decir, la retirada de volúmenes adicionales de gas de los principales hubs europeos, son otro componente de los altos precios del gas actuales en la UE.

La generación eléctrica a partir de fuentes renovables vuelve a caer esta semana. Si del 7 al 13 de marzo la contribución de la generación eólica al balance energético de Europa promedió un 17%, durante los tres días de esta semana promedia un 12%, según datos de la asociación WindEurope. La previsión meteorológica para los próximos días promete un tiempo tranquilo y con poco viento.



https://www.interfax.ru/business/829687


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Martín de Goenechea (17 Mar 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> No localizo dicho mensaje, help



В 1945-1946 годах мы перебили банды (ОУН) на уровне куреней, кошей и сотен

Le pasa el Deepl.com y niquelao.


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (17 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Cualquier ganancia en bolsa es a costa de la ruina de otras personas porque producir... no producen nada .
> 
> Por mucho tiempo se utilizó el concepto de usura que formuló Aristóteles: “se aborrecerá la usura, porque en ella la ganancia se obtiene del mismo dinero y no de aquello para lo que éste se inventó, pues el dinero se hizo para el cambio, y en la usura el interés por sí solo produce más dinero.
> 
> Según Aristóteles, la acumulación de dinero en sí es una actividad contra natura que deshumaniza a quienes se dedican a ello. Aristóteles muestra en numerosos textos, incluida la Ética a Nicómaco y la Política, la diferencia fundamental entre economía y crematística: el comercio trueca dinero por bienes, y la usura transforma el dinero a partir del dinero. Ni uno ni otro producen algo, por lo que ambos resultan condenables desde el punto de vista ético filosófico.



De otras cosas sabrás mucho, pero de bolsa bien poquito.

En la bolsa hay una trasferencia de riesgo a cambio de un dinero.

¿También son usureras las compañías de seguros?.

Los mercados de futuros y opciones existen para cubrir grandes posiciones o asegurar la compra de un bien a un precio determinado.
Imagina usted una empresa de zumos que no sepa a cuanto va a vender su litro de zumo de naranja porque no sabe que tal va a ser la cosecha de ese año?.

Para eso acuden al mercado de futuros y "compran" las naranjas a un precio acordado a un "malvado especulador".

Si después resulta que la cosecha es superior a la media el malvado especulador ganará dinero y si es muy mala perderá dinero.

El ha asumido un riesgo y ha cobrado por ello.

El otro ha podido hacer sus cuentas anuales sin tener que depender de la climatología. Y el resto como consumidores nos beneficiamos de una estabilidad de precios, inflación aparte, que de otra forma sería impensable.

Sin acritud, que me cae usted muy bien.


----------



## crocodile (17 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Ja ja ja , patético el postureo de los ukronazis disparando al aire


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Mar 2022)

Ejército Ucraniano durmiendo en guarderias.


----------



## vil. (17 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Cuando los rusos, los moros, los chinos, o su puta madre esté invadiendonos, no llame ud a USA, llame a Papúa Nueva Guinea...



Para decir esto o se tiene uno HUEVOS COMO UN PIANO o se es un imbecil integral...

Cuando estén invadiéndonos dice...

A ver santo inocencio... que los chinos ya nos han invadido, que ni una puta mascarilla podemos hacer, que las hacen ello... que los rusos son envían su gas y su petroleo a toneladas y se llevan nuestros escasos, cada día más, rendimientos de lo poco que ya hacemos y no hacen los chinos...

Y los moros y sudacas nos envían a su juventud, divino tesoro A SALVAR nuestras pensiones...

Que lo único salvable hoy en día es que los rusos son pocos y vienen en yates y tal... pero chinos, moros y sudacas vienen y entran como perico por su casa... y sin siquiera un carro de combate... 

NO ME HODAS, NO ME HODAS...


----------



## Honkler (17 Mar 2022)

Cada día tengo más la convicción que la única forma de salvarnos de la dictadura tipo 1984, que se nos viene encima, es una victoria sin paliativos de Rusia. No es que sea un ejemplo de democracia, pero el que ahora mismo piense que nosotros estamos disfrutando una democracia, que se lo haga mirar… Esas censuras, esos señalamientos por simplemente ser discordantes con la versión oficial, esas discriminaciones a simples ciudadanos a los que se margina y persigue por el mero hecho de ser ciudadanos de un determinado país.. como al final USA se salga con la suya, vamos a saber lo que es una puta dictadura estilo siglo XXI…


----------



## vettonio (17 Mar 2022)

RT 
Rusia revela nuevos detalles de documentos sobre los laboratorios biológicos secretos de la OTAN en Ucrania 

Publicado:17 mar 2022 07:28 GMT 


Expertos rusos en defensa radiológica, química y biológica han estudiado una serie de documentos originales que revelan los detalles de un proyecto secreto de Estados Unidos y la OTAN en Ucrania que *investigaba la transmisión de enfermedades de animales a los humanos,* informó el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, Ígor Konashénkov.

Las declaraciones se realizaron durante una rueda de prensa sobre los avances de la operación militar en Ucrania. En particular, el vocero comentó que durante años y bajo el control inmediato de expertos estadounidenses se llevó a cabo un estudio sobre la transmisión de enfermedades mediante murciélagos a los humanos en un laboratorio de la ciudad de Járkov.


----------



## amcxxl (17 Mar 2022)

Першие укроиньци прибулы ув Ирландию: peremogi — LiveJournal 

*Los primeros ucranianos llegaron a Irlanda *
Los medios irlandeses escriben sobre los primeros refugiados de Ucrania que llegan a Irlanda. El primer autobús, que transportaba a unos 60 refugiados, llegó al condado de Donegal. El concejal del distrito Michael McMahon, que los recibió, dijo que estaban muy cansados y que no podían decir nada sobre lo que estaba pasando en Ucrania: “Ahora es muy difícil hablar con ellos, porque están muy cansados, muy asustados y muy sensibles. . También les tomará tiempo acostumbrarse a su nuevo entorno”.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Un recordatorio de los malvados rusos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 986528



Está claro que se buscaba provocar a Rusia hasta que reventó.


----------



## bigmaller (17 Mar 2022)

El beneficio de la duda, sobre todo en mariupol, se la doy al ejército ruso.

Mariupol es prorusa.

Me creo más que azov haya volado el teatro con civiles, que lo haya bombardeado rusia.


Fauna iberica dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 986960



Las piezas van encajando. 

USA hizo su apuesta. Secuestrar europa e intentar que Rusia capitulase como potencia y pasase a ser un pais paria más. 

Estos veinte años han sido así. Un tira y afloja para que rusia perdiese su esfera de influencia. Pero sucede que Rusia antes de capitular, ha decidido pivotar economica y militarmente hacia asia. 

Nos esperan tiempos duros.


----------



## explorador (17 Mar 2022)

Bielorrusia llamada a filas masiva


----------



## Ardilla Roja (17 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Fue un pelotón de zapadores spetnaz que volaron el teatro desde dentro a través de las alcantarillas. El famoso "metro-2" es una línea de metro construída por Stan Lee que cubre todo el pacto de Varsovia y que se usó, por ejemplo para infiltrar tanques rusos en Hungría y aplastar la revolución.



¿Quién es Stan Lee?


----------



## paconan (17 Mar 2022)

Ya se ha metido lukas en el conflicto?

Bielorrusia inició la convocatoria masiva de personas sujetas al servicio militar.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Mar 2022)

Mercenario Británico explica, fuente rusa:


*El mismo Jake Pryday, un veterano de la OTAN, le dijo a 1843 Magazine sobre esto. Según él, inmediatamente después de su llegada, se les dijo a él y a otros voluntarios que se someterían a cinco días de entrenamiento y luego irían inmediatamente al frente.*

El británico se refirió a las condiciones ofrecidas a los mercenarios: fueron instalados en una habitación sin calefacción, donde hay 25 camas sin sábanas. Y en el comedor se sirvió un desayuno de fideos y “un jugo de sabor extraño que olía a gasolina”.

Prometieron pagar 7.000 hryvnias al mes (unos 230 dólares). A todos se les ofreció un contrato indefinido, bajo el cual se suponía que no debían salir del país.



> “Básicamente estás firmando tu propia sentencia de muerte. No estoy interesado en ser un héroe o morir", dijo Pride.



Él, como muchos otros mercenarios, se negó a firmar el contrato.



> “Para mí, esto es una estafa. Te están vendiendo un sueño. "¡Puedes ayudar al pueblo ucraniano!" Pero luego te arrojan al peor lugar posible en una zona de guerra”, dijo el mercenario británico.



Como resultado, hizo autostop hasta la frontera y se fue a casa.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

PORTAVOZ DEL MINISTERIO DE EXTERIORES DE CHINA, ZHAO: LA OTAN HA ESCALADO LA SITUACIÓN DE UCRANIA CON SUMINISTRO DE ARMAS.


----------



## raptors (17 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Para decir esto o se tiene uno HUEVOS COMO UN PIANO o se es un imbecil integral...
> 
> Cuando estén invadiéndonos dice...
> 
> ...



Ni te gastes con el tal figaro... esa es su misión.. esa es su chamba... _*enmierdar el hilo.... *_a veces hasta finge debatir... pero que no se olvide que su misión es: enmierdar el hilo... mientras menos lo menciones mejor para todos....


----------



## amcxxl (17 Mar 2022)

¡LA DESACIFICACIÓN ES OBLIGATORIA!


----------



## coscorron (17 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Cualquier ganancia en bolsa es a costa de la ruina de otras personas porque producir... no producen nada .
> 
> Por mucho tiempo se utilizó el concepto de usura que formuló Aristóteles: “se aborrecerá la usura, porque en ella la ganancia se obtiene del mismo dinero y no de aquello para lo que éste se inventó, pues el dinero se hizo para el cambio, y en la usura el interés por sí solo produce más dinero.
> 
> Según Aristóteles, la acumulación de dinero en sí es una actividad contra natura que deshumaniza a quienes se dedican a ello. Aristóteles muestra en numerosos textos, incluida la Ética a Nicómaco y la Política, la diferencia fundamental entre economía y crematística: el comercio trueca dinero por bienes, y la usura transforma el dinero a partir del dinero. Ni uno ni otro producen algo, por lo que ambos resultan condenables desde el punto de vista ético filosófico.



Estamos muy lejos del mundo griego. Este señor ahora se dedica a dar lecciones de moralidad y nos dice que es bueno y que es malo al resto a través de sus fundaciones y de sus influencias.


----------



## Expected (17 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Bielorrusia llamada a filas masiva



Pues ya puede ir calentando Polonia


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Mar 2022)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> De otras cosas sabrás mucho, pero de bolsa bien poquito.
> 
> En la bolsa hay una trasferencia de riesgo a cambio de un dinero.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente no es todo tan simple como suponer que todos son malvados especuladores y usureros.

No son todos pero casi todos.

La regulación del precio del mercado de alimentos se hace de muchas formas , desde no recoger las cosechas cuando son muy abundantes, hasta incluso tirar cargamentos enteros de " plátanos " en alta mar , porque durante el trayecto no se ha llegado al mínimo precio acordado.

Estamos viendo con el petróleo el baile de precios que no se hace en beneficio del consumidor , de hecho toda esta guerra va de eso : 
de cuál va a ser el gasoducto que finalmente pase por Siria y a quién va a llegar su beneficio, o la venta de gas norteamericano a Europa mucho más caro que el que vende Rusia


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Mar 2022)

De ayer día 16

"....

Ucrania informó hoy al Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA) que la planta de energía nuclear (NPP) de Zaporizhzhya del país había perdido la conexión a una tercera línea eléctrica, pero que otras dos seguían disponibles y no había problemas de seguridad, dijo el director general Rafael Mariano Grossi.

La planta de energía nuclear más grande de Ucrania tiene cuatro líneas eléctricas externas de alto voltaje (750 kV) más una en espera. Dos de los cuatro fueron dañados antes. El regulador ucraniano dijo que no estaba claro qué había causado la pérdida de una tercera línea el día de hoy. Dijo que la línea eléctrica restante y la que estaba en espera eran suficientes para garantizar que todos los sistemas de seguridad permanecieran completamente funcionales sin limitaciones. Al igual que otras centrales nucleares en Ucrania y otros lugares, la planta también cuenta con generadores diesel de respaldo en caso de que se necesiten.
"





__





Update 23 – IAEA Director General Statement on Situation in Ukraine | IAEA







www.iaea.org


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

1/ El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, afirmó que China tiene la obligación, como miembro del Consejo de Seguridad de las Naciones Unidas, de apoyar y defender el derecho internacional y unirse al resto del mundo para condenar la invasión de Rusia.

2/ La misión china ante la UE respondió: El pueblo chino puede relacionarse plenamente con los dolores y sufrimientos de otros países porque nunca olvidaremos quién bombardeó nuestra embajada en la República Federativa de Yugoslavia.

3/ No necesitamos sermones sobre la justicia del abusador de la ley internacional. Como remanente de la Guerra Fría y la alianza militar más grande del mundo, la OTAN continúa expandiendo su alcance geográfico y rango de operaciones. ¿Qué tipo de papel ha jugado en la paz y la estabilidad mundiales? La OTAN necesita una reflexión.

Fuente.Cónsul, Embajada de China en Lebanon .


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Estamos muy lejos del mundo griego. Este señor ahora se dedica a dar lecciones de moralidad y nos dice que es bueno y que es malo al resto a través de sus fundaciones y de sus influencias.



Cuando el diablo tiene muchísimo más dinero que tiempo de vida para gastarlo , mata moscas con el rabo


----------



## PutoNWO (17 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Menuda carne de cañón estos dos mongolitos Ucros, parece que están buscando el tiro y probar el casco y chaleco. Que sigan subiendo vídeos de pistoleros. La muerte tenía un precio


----------



## crocodile (17 Mar 2022)

Aquí tenéis traducido lo que decía el genocida Biden en los 90.


----------



## Albion (17 Mar 2022)

Ardilla Roja dijo:


> ¿Quién es Stan Lee?



Hombre, el dictador de la Unión Soviética que entre purga y purga creó y escribió los cómics de Spiderman, Los Cuatro fantásticos, Thor...


----------



## explorador (17 Mar 2022)

Bingo


----------



## paconan (17 Mar 2022)

El movimiento de material militar se ha intensificado en #Bielorrusia . Se vieron columnas en las áreas de #Bobruisk y #Dobrush .


----------



## Bishop (17 Mar 2022)

Moderado dijo:


>





Bueno, bueno, bueno... ¿pero qué ha pasado aquí?

Queremos _de_ saber.


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (17 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Aquí tenéis traducido lo que decía el genocida Biden en los 90.



Esa traducción no pasa del 1/10


----------



## crocodile (17 Mar 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, bueno... ¿pero qué ha pasado aquí?
> 
> Queremos _de_ saber.



Este otanico da asco. Se olvida de los crímenes ukronazis durante 8 años.


----------



## PutoNWO (17 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Cada día tengo más la convicción que la única forma de salvarnos de la dictadura tipo 1984, que se nos viene encima, es una victoria sin paliativos de Rusia. No es que sea un ejemplo de democracia, pero el que ahora mismo piense que nosotros estamos disfrutando una democracia, que se lo haga mirar… Esas censuras, esos señalamientos por simplemente ser discordantes con la versión oficial, esas discriminaciones a simples ciudadanos a los que se margina y persigue por el mero hecho de ser ciudadanos de un determinado país.. como al final USA se salga con la suya, vamos a saber lo que es una puta dictadura estilo siglo XXI…



Pare empezar, España ha votado hoy mismo abstención a una ley para acabar con el nazismo . usa y Ucronazi ha votado en contra 


Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Mercenario Británico explica, fuente rusa:
> 
> 
> *El mismo Jake Pryday, un veterano de la OTAN, le dijo a 1843 Magazine sobre esto. Según él, inmediatamente después de su llegada, se les dijo a él y a otros voluntarios que se someterían a cinco días de entrenamiento y luego irían inmediatamente al frente.*
> ...



200 euros por jugarte la vida, y por matar a otros, entre ellos civiles. Desde luego la humanidad está perdida


----------



## crocodile (17 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Esa traducción no pasa del 1/10



Para que te hagas una idea, además no hay que saber mucho ingles para entender lo que dice coño.


----------



## ksa100 (17 Mar 2022)

Parece que Putin ha asesinado a un montón de gente en el Teatro de Mariupol


----------



## ferrys (17 Mar 2022)

Imágenes duras del ataque a los civiles en Donestk (Ucrania). Se muestra la metralla que meten dentro. Llenan de metal el explosivo y cuando estalla al que pille le revienta.


----------



## Bishop (17 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Este otanico da asco. Se olvida de los crímenes ukronazis durante 8 años.



No me refiero al del twister. Me refiero a que han puesto exactamente lo mismo el del twister y el forero re-citado, no como una cita sino como "pensamiento propio".

Uhm... veo que al citar yo, el sistema ha quitado la anterior cita referenciada. En el mensaje del forero que yo cito se ve lo que quiero decir referido al otro forero en cuestión.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

Moderado dijo:


>



Periodista de calidad...


----------



## PutoNWO (17 Mar 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, bueno... ¿pero qué ha pasado aquí?
> 
> Queremos _de_ saber.



El Marsupia ese es un chupapollas de cuidado un otanista de internet. Como sólo ve Twitter se ha tragado la primera trola de que ha sido Rusia y como buen chupapollas otanista difunde un fake

Seguid a esa rata que daremos con él


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (17 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Cada día tengo más la convicción que la única forma de salvarnos de la dictadura tipo 1984, que se nos viene encima, es una victoria sin paliativos de Rusia. No es que sea un ejemplo de democracia, pero el que ahora mismo piense que nosotros estamos disfrutando una democracia, que se lo haga mirar… Esas censuras, esos señalamientos por simplemente ser discordantes con la versión oficial, esas discriminaciones a simples ciudadanos a los que se margina y persigue por el mero hecho de ser ciudadanos de un determinado país.. como al final USA se salga con la suya, vamos a saber lo que es una puta dictadura estilo siglo XXI…



Discrepo. Estamos alineados con el bando menos malo. No lo dudes.


----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

⚡El alcalde de Kherson guarda silencio sobre el bombardeo de las AFU⚡

Hace unos días, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas hicieron un intento suicida de pasar de Mykolaiv a Kherson. Como resultado, diez tanques ucranianos fueron destruidos por la artillería rusa.

Ahora, por venganza, las AFU están bombardeando los suburbios de Kherson, incluidas las zonas residenciales. Numerosas casas han sido ya destruidas y unos 15 civiles han resultado heridos.

Sin embargo, el alcalde de Kherson, Igor Kolykhayev, guarda silencio sobre los bombardeos ucranianos.

Pero exige a la población que pague los atrasos de la vivienda y los servicios públicos, sin tener en cuenta que el 95% de los jersonianos están actualmente en paro.

Los empresarios leales al alcalde llevan a sus trabajadores en las concentraciones antirrusas, enfadados por el hambre y la falta de salarios que los propios empresarios no les pagan. 

Pero hay buenas noticias desde Kherson.

Las banderas rusas han empezado a aparecer en los edificios administrativos. Algunos policías han reanudado su trabajo a pesar de las amenazas de los radicales. El otro día se localizaron las actividades de un GDR nacionalista que había estado preparando provocaciones armadas en la ciudad.


----------



## visaman (17 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El rey masón globalista chupando pene Yankee.
> 
> El Rey Felipe VI, ha inaugurado este miércoles la nueva antena de la NASA añadida a la Red del Espacio Profundo.
> 
> ...



`por fin conexión 5G con reticulin voy a wasapear ya con el comandante rael


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (17 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Está claro que se buscaba provocar a Rusia hasta que reventó.



Nadie ha obligado a Rusia a invadir paises. Dejate las pajas mentales. Ya vas muy sobrado en ese tema.


----------



## Dylan Leary (17 Mar 2022)

Moldova has always demanded that Russia withdraw its troops from Transnistria and dispose of ammunition.

This was stated by Moldovan President Maya Sandu, commenting on the resolution of the Parliamentary Assembly of the Council of Europe on the recognition of Russia as the occupier of the left bank of the Dniester in Moldova.


----------



## Triyuga (17 Mar 2022)

*Guerra informativa y acción psicológica en Occidente en un nivel sin precedentes*





Por Marcelo Ramírez (R).
- Definitivamente se ha instalado la guerra informativa en un nivel sin precedentes en tiempos de paz, o al menos de una guerra no declarada.
Las acciones de Putin han sido firmes, sin embargo, hoy vemos una ofensiva comunicacional en la cual se intenta fijar en las mentes de las sociedades occidentales un doble concepto: Putin es un líder dictatorial, sanguinario, pero a la vez torpe e improvisado que da pasos sin calcular las repercusiones que tienen sus acciones.
Vemos entonces una dualidad incongruente pero repetitiva, de ahí la insistencia en la improvisación del ejército ruso en su avance sobre Ucrania resaltando problemas logísticos y destrucción de equipamiento, llegando a plantear hasta que las raciones de alimentos para las tropas tienen casi una década de vencidas.
Por supuesto que las fuentes de estas historias son vídeos subidos a las redes sociales de fuentes ucranianas entre las que se destacan los materiales del SBU, el servicio de Inteligencia de ese país o de los EEUU y el Reino Unido...









Guerra informativa y acción psicológica en Occidente en un nivel sin precedentes







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (17 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> El beneficio de la duda, sobre todo en mariupol, se la doy al ejército ruso.
> 
> Mariupol es prorusa.
> 
> ...



Buen chiste. 

¿En serio crees que esa basura de propaganda comunista se la puede tomar alguien en serio?


----------



## Dylan Leary (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## paconan (17 Mar 2022)

Los aviones de la compañía de carga aérea más grande de #Rusia dejaron de volar por completo. Los aviones del #Volga - #Dnepr Group han sido bloqueados debido a las sanciones - estaban registrados a nombre de Alexei Isaykin, un ciudadano #chipriota 


Los aviones de la compañía aérea de carga más grande de la Federación Rusa Volga-Dnepr detuvieron por completo los vuelos. Los reguladores europeos han prohibido los vuelos de las aerolíneas británicas y alemanas propiedad del fundador del grupo, Alexei Isaikin. Fuentes de Kommersant en el grupo desconocen si es posible retomar actividades. Los expertos creen que el mercado para el transporte de Asia a Europa está perdido para las empresas rusas durante un período tal que el negocio puede no sobrevivir.

Las aeronaves del grupo Volga-Dnepr, el mayor actor en el mercado del transporte aéreo de carga superpesada y sobredimensionada, han estado completamente bloqueadas durante casi una semana. Como se dio a conocer a Kommersant, el 10 de marzo, los reguladores de aviación en Gran Bretaña y Alemania prohibieron las actividades de dos aerolíneas europeas establecidas por el fundador del grupo, Alexei Isaikin. Dos Boeing 747 de la británica CargoLogicAir han dejado de volar desde el 10 de marzo y cuatro Boeing 737 de la alemana CargoLogic Alemania han dejado de volar desde el 11 de marzo. Como le dijo una fuente cercana al grupo a Kommersant, el Sr. Isaikin registró ambas compañías como ciudadano de Chipre, y la base de la prohibición fue su primera ciudadanía rusa descubierta por las autoridades de aviación extranjeras. 









Грузам не хватает воздуха


Группа «Волга-Днепр» оказалась на грани ухода с рынка




www.kommersant.ru




.


----------



## Bishop (17 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> El Marsupia ese es un chupapollas de cuidado un otanista de internet. Como sólo ve Twitter se ha tragado la primera trola de que ha sido Rusia y como buen chupapollas otanista difunde un fake
> 
> Seguid a esa rata que daremos con él



A ver... que al eliminar la cita del mensaje una vez citado a su vez, creo que no se entiende lo que quiero decir. Yo me refiero a esto:






Lo que pone el del twister y lo que pone rejon es lo mismo. Pero no lo pone como una cita del primero  

¿Se entiende ahora?


----------



## visaman (17 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Hablando en serio :
> 
> Esta guerra tiene muy difícil solución.
> 
> ...



hay cosas que ponen los pelos de punta créeme hace unos añitos cuando le preguntaron a Putin los militares para que tenían que prepararse les dijo que para Armagedón, por otro lado sabiendo que envejece y otras cosas por que no ha preparado un sucesor para que proteja a los suyos y su fortuna cuando no este? son preguntas muy inquietantes créeme


----------



## Bulldozerbass (17 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> La OTAN va a tener la deshonra y la guerra, por pusilánimes, el Pravia lo dice claro, Polonia debe de ser intervenida y desnazificada
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 986936



La verdad es que el artículo de Pravda es muy duro y es un aviso para navegantes. 

No obstante después de la eliminación en atentado de la élite gobernante polaca en 2010 en Smolensk, no lejos del bosque de Katyn donde se eliminó a la élite polaca en 1940, y el tweet de Rogozin diciéndole a Jaroslaw Kaczynski ¨Vente a Smolensk y hablamos¨ burlándose de la muerte del Presidente de Polonia Lech Kaczynski, hermano gemelo del anterior; es comprensible que Polonia viva en un estado de desconfianza e histeria permanente con respecto a Rusia. Y más estos dirigentes nacionalistas. 



*"Hiena" de Europa Polonia arrastra al mundo a una tercera guerra mundial **Pravda ^* | 16.03.2022 | Lyubov Stepushova
Publicado el*17/3/2022, 2:44:37* por *fluorescencia*

Polonia no ha sacado conclusiones de sus tres particiones y persiste en intentar organizar una tercera guerra mundial proponiendo una misión de “mantenimiento de la paz” de la OTAN en Ucrania.



*Polonia ha ofrecido enviar tropas de la OTAN a Ucrania*


*El martes 15 de marzo se organizó una reunión en Kiev (probablemente allí) por Volodymyr Zelenski*


con el primer ministro polaco *Mateusz Morawiecki* ,
El Viceprimer Ministro de Asuntos de Seguridad, el jefe del partido gobernante Ley y Justicia de Polonia, *Jaroslaw Kaczynski* ,
Los primeros ministros checo y esloveno, *Piotr Fiala* y *Janez Janša* , respectivamente.
Kaczynski, luego de las conversaciones, sugirió enviar una misión de la OTAN o una misión “más amplia” a Ucrania.





> “Tiene que haber una misión de mantenimiento de la paz de la OTAN o quizás una composición internacional aún más amplia. Pero tal misión que podrá defenderse, que operará en el territorio de Ucrania, que, por supuesto, con el consentimiento del presidente y el gobierno, estará en el territorio del país, y no será una misión desarmada”, dijo Kaczynski.
> 
> “Sería bastante aceptable desde el punto de vista del derecho internacional y de ninguna manera sería una ocasión para la guerra”, aseguró.




Esta última afirmación es falsa, ya que la idea implica un conflicto militar directo entre la OTAN y sus estados miembros y Rusia, y más ampliamente con la OTSC.

Los políticos polacos se han acostumbrado a lanzar palabras que, en las condiciones actuales, conducen a una escalada. La historia no ha enseñado nada a los polacos, aparentemente quieren una cuarta partición de Polonia o simplemente la autodestrucción.

*No tiene sentido negociar con Rusia, resolverá sus problemas.*


Como dijo a Pravda.ru el principal experto del RISI Sergey Yermakov, Jaroslaw Kaczynski no es una figura que pueda hacer declaraciones en nombre de la OTAN, y detrás de su propuesta hay un deseo de “hacer capital político para sí mismo”.





> “Esta es una señal de solidaridad con el régimen de Kiev, pero parece más una farsa”, describió Sergei Yermakov la reunión en Kiev.




Según el experto, la OTAN entiende que las propuestas de Rusia sobre garantías de seguridad, que se hicieron el pasado mes de diciembre, fueron rechazadas irreflexivamente y “esto llevó a la crisis que estamos presenciando”.





> “La OTAN no ha estado dispuesta a ayudar a Ucrania con las fuerzas y los medios que el régimen de Kiev ha estado pidiendo. No habrá zona de exclusión aérea ni nada parecido, porque la OTAN teme con razón un enfrentamiento con la Federación Rusa. Es por eso que en esta plataforma (en Kiev), especialmente en nombre de la OTAN, tal negociación política es simplemente inapropiada”, dijo Sergey Yermakov.




*Polonia - una hiena de Europa*


Polonia siempre ha sido una hiena de Europa, para citar a Winston Churchill. Aquí hay algunos hechos que prueban que es una caracterización correcta.




Después del final de la Primera Guerra Mundial, Polonia ocupó el oeste de Ucrania y el oeste de Bielorrusia, territorios del Imperio Ruso, que el joven estado soviético no pudo defender. En Ucrania, los polacos llevaron a cabo pogromos judíos y tiroteos masivos en la primavera de 1920. En la ciudad de Rivne, los polacos dispararon a más de tres mil civiles, en la ciudad de Tetyevo, unos cuatro mil judíos. Miles de soldados del Ejército Rojo que habían sido hechos prisioneros fueron fusilados en campos polacos. Recién en 1939 estas tierras fueron liberadas por el ejército soviético.
En el mismo año, 1920, los polacos capturaron Vilnius y sus alrededores, aproximadamente un tercio del territorio de la República de Lituania. La URSS devolvió estos territorios a Lituania después de la guerra.
Polonia fue el primer estado en firmar un pacto de no agresión con la Alemania nazi. Fue firmado el 26 de enero de 1934 en Berlín, por un período de diez años.
En 1938, en alianza con la Alemania nazi, Polonia ocupó Checoslovaquia. Hitler se hizo cargo de los Sudetes y Polonia se hizo cargo del área de Tessin. Esto llevó a Winston Churchill a decir que Polonia “participó con la codicia de una hiena en el saqueo y destrucción del estado checoslovaco”.
En los primeros días de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, el gobierno polaco huyó al extranjero y cuando las tropas soviéticas entraron en Polonia, el estado de jure ya no existía. Sin embargo, si los nazis hubieran entrado, los judíos polacos habrían sido exterminados mucho antes y en una escala mucho mayor.
*Polonia lleva el nombre de Joseph Vissarionovich Stalin*


Después de la guerra, Polonia recibió las regiones orientales de Alemania, que constituyen un tercio del territorio actual de Polonia. Solo a expensas de los depósitos minerales en estas áreas, el presupuesto polaco recibió más de $ 130 mil millones. Esto es aproximadamente el doble de todas las reparaciones y compensaciones pagadas por Alemania a Polonia. De mayor importancia fue la expansión de Varsovia de la costa del Mar Báltico, de 71 kilómetros a 526 kilómetros.



Se puede decir que la Polonia de hoy es un país que lleva el nombre de Joseph Vissarionovich Stalin.



Pero Polonia no lo aprecia, considera el territorio de Ucrania como su colonia y está dispuesta, como una hiena, a cosechar sus “sobras”. Es hora de desnazificar a Polonia como cómplice del régimen de Bandera. Tanto más cuanto que lo está pidiendo.


----------



## pirivi-parava (17 Mar 2022)

Estoy buscando las imágenes de los cientos de muertos en el teatro, pero aún no las he encontrado


----------



## PutoNWO (17 Mar 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> A ver... que al eliminar la cita del mensaje una vez citado a su vez, creo que no se entiende lo que quiero decir. Yo me refiero a esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Rejon es Marsupia el monguer


----------



## Araco (17 Mar 2022)

Representante de los narco-cubanos en el congreso dice en el 6:54 que Putin va a lanzar una bomba biológica sobre Kiev. USA en manos de los marronidos promete. Seguid con la guerra sana entre blancos, que los reguetroneros-jamalajis se cagarán en Roma con la complacencia de China.


----------



## vladimirovich (17 Mar 2022)

La desmilitarizacion de Rusia avanza a buen ritmo, en 3 meses el ejercito ruso tendra una capacidad operativa similar al ejercito de Pakistan.

Falta la desnuclearizacion de Rusia, ahi Zelensky es donde tiene que presionar en la mesa de negociaciones.


----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

El corresponsal de guerra Alexander Kharchenko en el centro de Izyum. Se dirige a uno de los puentes destruidos durante la retirada del ejército ucraniano. La gente se reúne en la calle a la derecha, esperando que la ayuda humanitaria rusa llegue a la ciudad. En general, el ambiente es amistoso, la población está cansada de los combates y espera la liberación de la ciudad lo antes posible.

Un duelo de artillería continúa durante todo el día y la noche. Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas golpean posiciones enemigas identificadas, las AFU responden con el trabajo de morteros itinerantes y MLRS, la artillería de cañón de los ucranianos se ha vuelto menos activa.

t.me/anna_news/25019


----------



## visaman (17 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Me acaban de pasar un vídeo con algunos de los desmanes de los ucranianos refugiados en Moldavia, a todo esto. Basura por las carreteras, pintarrajeando monumentos de la Segunda Guerra Mundial con grafitis nacionalistas, etc.
> 
> Toda esa refugaya es la que se van a comer países como España. Entre los que huyen hay bastantes ucronazis, y más de uno llegará a la Piel de Toro. Sucederá lo mismo que con Siria.



en Madrid ya tenemos 45 refugiados ukros los de moldavia mejor se los mandan a cataluña


----------



## .Kaikus (17 Mar 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Yo Le bloqueé a él... Me daba mucho asco... De cuando en cuando Le desbloqueaba y hacia capturas de su pantalla porque estaba preparando documentación para meterle un paquetón por delitos de odio al pueblo Ucraniano... Pero es que creo que ya ni va a hacer falta))) Lo mismo éste se pega el tiro que no se pegan los gerasimov, sheigu, o putin...
> 
> Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk



Tu en el batzoki opinas sobre la guerra en Ucrania ???, porque en ambientes Bildutarras se apoya claramente a los Novorrusos y a Novorrusia, pero como habeis tragado carros enteros de genaro y lgtbi, _*igual ahora apoyais a la mesetaria Ucrania !!!.*_

PD- Es una pregunta seria, espero que la respondas. @Zhukov


----------



## paconan (17 Mar 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Estoy buscando las imágenes de los cientos de muertos en el teatro, pero aún no las he encontrado



El refugio bajo el teatro Mariupol Drama está intacto, seguro y abierto ahora, las personas están siendo evacuadas - Serhiy Taruta 












Shelter under Mariupol Drama theater is safe and opened now, people are being evacuated - Serhiy Taruta Mariupol', Donetsk Oblast - Ukraine Interactive map - Ukraine Latest news on live map - liveuamap.com


Shelter under Mariupol Drama theater is safe and opened now, people are being evacuated - Serhiy Taruta. Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news and information site dedicated to factual reporting of a variety of important topics including conflicts, human...




liveuamap.com


----------



## Dylan Leary (17 Mar 2022)

108 children died due to Russia's armed aggression. More than 120 others were injured, according to the Office of the Prosecutor General of Ukraine. Children suffered the most in Kyiv - 52, Kharkiv - 34, Donetsk - 25, Chernihiv - 24, Mykolaiv - 20, Zhytomyr - 15 Sumy - 14, and Kherson - 10 oblasts.

The bombing and shelling damaged more than 411 educational institutions, 63 of which were completely destroyed. The most damaged were in Donetsk - 119, Kharkiv - 77, Mykolaiv - 30, Sumy - 28, Kyiv - 35, Kherson - 21 and Kyiv - 24. More than 11 medical institutions, 3 rehabilitation centers, including for children with disabilities, were fired upon. .


----------



## arriondas (17 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> 1/ El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, afirmó que China tiene la obligación, como miembro del Consejo de Seguridad de las Naciones Unidas, de apoyar y defender el derecho internacional y unirse al resto del mundo para condenar la invasión de Rusia.
> 
> 2/ La misión china ante la UE respondió: El pueblo chino puede relacionarse plenamente con los dolores y sufrimientos de otros países porque nunca olvidaremos quién bombardeó nuestra embajada en la República Federativa de Yugoslavia.
> 
> ...



Lo que yo decía. No olvidan lo de su embajada en Belgrado. Se la tienen jurada a los anglos. JURADA.


----------



## mazuste (17 Mar 2022)

"El liderazgo político y económico global de Occidente se acaba."
Putin.

amén.


----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Me acaban de pasar un vídeo con algunos de los desmanes de los ucranianos refugiados en Moldavia, a todo esto. Basura por las carreteras, pintarrajeando monumentos de la Segunda Guerra Mundial con grafitis nacionalistas, etc.
> 
> Toda esa refugaya es la que se van a comer países como España. Entre los que huyen hay bastantes ucronazis, y más de uno llegará a la Piel de Toro. Sucederá lo mismo que con Siria.



Ayer vi un video de nazis ucranianos en el Metro de Roma agrediendo a un indio.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Mar 2022)

¿Y Odessa pa' cuándo?


----------



## Triyuga (17 Mar 2022)

La guerra de la que nadie habla:

*La guerra invisible: decenas de niños han sido asesinados o mutilados en lo 
que va de año en Yemen*


Ante la indiferencia mundial, decenas de niños han sido asesinados o mutilados en un Yemen devastado por la guerra en solo dos meses a medida que el conflicto en el país continúa escalando,


El conflicto ha estado en curso en el país más pobre del mundo árabe desde 2014. En 2015, una coalición apoyada por Estados Unidos y liderada por Arabia Saudita lanzó una campaña militar en Yemen para apoyar al gobierno nacional que lucha contra los militantes chiítas hutíes supuestamente apoyados por Irán. Según UNICEF, desde entonces la economía de Yemen se ha reducido a más de la mitad, con más del 80% de la población viviendo actualmente por debajo del umbral de la pobreza.









La guerra invisible: decenas de niños han sido asesinados o mutilados en lo que va de año en Yemen







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas abandonan el equipo y se retiran cerca de Kharkiv⚡

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han abandonado su vehículo blindado de transporte de personal BTR-4 "Bucéfalo" cerca de la aldea de Bobrovka, situada a 1,5 kilómetros del círculo de Kharkiv.

Las fuerzas armadas rusas siempre reciben con agrado el equipamiento de los trofeos. El antiguo vehículo blindado de transporte de personal ucraniano llevará pintada la letra Z y se utilizará en operaciones militares contra sus antiguos propietarios.


----------



## Bishop (17 Mar 2022)

Luego se quejarán si alguno amanece desayunando polonio.


----------



## amcxxl (17 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Bielorrusia llamada a filas masiva



NEXTA=CIA

deja de poner putas fake news otanicas


----------



## Dylan Leary (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## eltonelero (17 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> 1/ El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, afirmó que China tiene la obligación, como miembro del Consejo de Seguridad de las Naciones Unidas, de apoyar y defender el derecho internacional y unirse al resto del mundo para condenar la invasión de Rusia.
> 
> 2/ La misión china ante la UE respondió: El pueblo chino puede relacionarse plenamente con los dolores y sufrimientos de otros países porque nunca olvidaremos quién bombardeó nuestra embajada en la República Federativa de Yugoslavia.
> 
> ...



Para que China, por comparación, sea un pais con cierto criterio sobre justicia, estabilidad y la paz mundial es que mal andamos.


----------



## Triyuga (17 Mar 2022)

*Alexander Duguin: “Rusia está construyendo un campo de resistencia global frente al Occidente de Rothschild, Soros, Gates y Zuckerberg”*





Alexander Duguin*.
- Esto no es una guerra con Ucrania. Es una comparación con el globalismo como todo un fenómeno planetario. Es una comparación a todos los niveles – geopolítico e ideológico. Rusia rechaza todo en el globalismo – unipolarismo, atlantismo, por un lado, y liberalismo, anti-tradición, tecnocracia, Gran Reinicio en una palabra, por el otro. Está claro que todos los líderes europeos forman parte de la élite liberal del Atlántico.
Y estamos en guerra con esto exactamente. Aquí está su reacción legítima. Rusia está ahora excluida de las redes globalistas. Ya no tiene opción: construir su propio mundo o desaparecer. Rusia ha marcado un camino para construir su mundo, su civilización. Y ahora se ha dado el primer paso. Pero soberano frente al globalismo sólo puede ser un gran espacio, un continente-estado, una civilización-estado. Ningún país puede soportar una desconexión completa por mucho tiempo.
Rusia está construyendo un campo de resistencia global. Su victoria sería una victoria para todas las fuerzas alternativas, tanto de derecha como de izquierda, y para toda la gente. Como siempre estamos iniciando los procesos más difíciles y peligrosos.
Pero cuando ganamos, todo el mundo se aprovecha de ello. Así es como debe ser. Estamos creando las suposiciones para una verdadera multipolaridad. Y aquellos que están listos para matarnos ahora serán los primeros en aprovecharse de nuestro negocio mañana. Casi siempre escribo cosas que se hacen realidad. Esto también se hará realidad”.




Y de nuevo: “¿Qué significa para Rusia romper con Occidente? Es la salvación. El Occidente moderno, donde Rothschild, Soros, Schwab, Bill Gates y Zuckerberg triunfan, es lo peor en la historia del mundo. Ya no es el oeste de la cultura mediterránea griega-romana, ni la Edad Media cristiana, ni el violento y contradictorio siglo XX. Es un cementerio de residuos tóxicos de civilización, es anti civilización. Y cuanto antes y más completamente Rusia se deshace de ella, antes regresa a sus raíces. ¿Por qué? Cristiano, griego-romano, mediterráneo… -Europeo… Es decir, a las raíces comunes al verdadero Oeste. Estas raíces – ¡las suyas! – el Oeste moderno les cortó el paso. Y se quedaron en Rusia.










Alexander Duguin: "Rusia está construyendo un campo de resistencia global frente al Occidente de Rothschild, Soros, Gates y Zuckerberg"







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## paconan (17 Mar 2022)

Movimiento de tropas?

¿Que está pasando aqui? -RuAF Tupolev Tu-204-300 RSD3 -RuAF Sukhoi Superjet 100-95B RSD71 -RuAF A319-115CJ RSD72 -RuAF An-148-100E RSD73 -RuAF Ilyushin Il-96-300PU RSD74 -RuAF Tupolev Tu-214PU RSD78 -RuAF Tupolev Tu-214SR RSD79-RuAF SuperJet 100-95B RSD80 



Este se dirige a los búnkeres nucleares del gobierno en la cordillera de Yamantau.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Bielorrusia llamada a filas masiva



Trabájate mejor los fake news…no seas tan infantil…seguro que puedes hacerlo mejor…


----------



## amcxxl (17 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El corresponsal de guerra Alexander Kharchenko en el centro de Izyum. Se dirige a uno de los puentes destruidos durante la retirada del ejército ucraniano. La gente se reúne en la calle a la derecha, esperando que la ayuda humanitaria rusa llegue a la ciudad. En general, el ambiente es amistoso, la población está cansada de los combates y espera la liberación de la ciudad lo antes posible.
> 
> Un duelo de artillería continúa durante todo el día y la noche. Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas golpean posiciones enemigas identificadas, las AFU responden con el trabajo de morteros itinerantes y MLRS, la artillería de cañón de los ucranianos se ha vuelto menos activa.
> 
> t.me/anna_news/25019



Demtro Izyum esta aislada en una curva de un rio la 81 brigada

en breve sera otra brigada a tachar junto a la 53 , la 24 y otra que no se si era la 93 o algo asi


----------



## vettonio (17 Mar 2022)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> De otras cosas sabrás mucho, pero de bolsa bien poquito.
> 
> En la bolsa hay una trasferencia de riesgo a cambio de un dinero.
> 
> ...



Con permiso, que no iba conmigo.

De que manual teóríco te has sacado el discurso? ¿Venga hombre!. 

Mira, también sin acritud. Al saco por intento de tomadura de pelo.


----------



## .Kaikus (17 Mar 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> No , es verdad . Todo el mundo sabe que un país que es un poco más grande que España se conquista en un par de horas como máximo. Y todo lo que sea conseguir menos de eso es una derrota apabullante. En cuanto la conquista se te va a dos días de duración , los costos de invasión son inasumibles . Y a los tres días se te acaban la balas y la gasolina para los tanques. Ante esas verdades incuestionables , Rusia , hay que aceptarlo , está sufriendo una derrota estrepitosa que le va a suponer su disolución como nación y los cachos que queden los venderán los gitanos en el baratillo el próximo sábado a precio de derribo.



Despues de regalar mas de 30.000 misiles portatiles anticarro a Ucrania, mas los de produccion nacional y habiendo multitud de grupos de cazadores de carros ukros, que se atreven a atacar a columnas de blindados y camiones en inferioridad, si destruyes camiones con suministros y municiones, es normal que se ralenticen las operaciones.




PD- Solo faltan por llegar los ATGMs chinos y norcoreanos.


----------



## Informatico77 (17 Mar 2022)

Correcto, en una guerra hay propaganda por las dos partes. Pero el HECHO OBJETIVO es que Rusia ha invadido.


----------



## element (17 Mar 2022)

El Biden provocando cuando ya casi habia acuerdo....

Que ganas de joder a Europa tiene este democrata intervencionista.

Si tanto quiere enfrentarse a Rusia que lo haga desde Alaska, ahi tiene frontera con Rusia.


Pero claro, en ese caso ya no joderia a Europa y seria el quien tuviera que poner la mejilla....
y eso no les ineresa.

Que decepcion de EEUU


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (17 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Con permiso, que no iba conmigo.
> 
> De que manual teóríco te has sacado el discurso? ¿Venga hombre!.
> 
> Mira, también sin acritud. Al saco por intento de tomadura de pelo.



Manual teórico?.

Cualquier empresa grande que trabaja con materias primas usa los mercados de futuros.

Cualquier fondo de inversión usa coberturas de opciones para amortiguar caidas.

Mira el mercado del Niquel , cuya cotización lleva suspendida varios días, precisamente porque uno de los mayores productores tenia opciones vendidas para asegurarse un precio de venta determinado.

"Manual teórico".


En fin.


----------



## chemarin (17 Mar 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Luego se quejarán si alguno amanece desayunando polonio.



Es lo que nos pasa a todos, y me molesta bastante de la gente, juzgamos las consecuencias, casi nunca las causas. Por ejemplo, se envenena a un ex espía, los tontainas automáticamente lo condenan, ¿por qué? Si igual se lo merecía. Otro ejemplo, alguien le pega un tiro a otro. Mismo automatismo de condena. Si igual se lo merecía. La gente es muy estúpida.


----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

Las tropas rusas entran en Chuguyiv

Unidades del ejército ruso han entrado en la ciudad de Chuhuyiv, en la región de Kharkiv.

Ha aparecido en Internet una foto tomada por militares frente al departamento de policía local.

Al parecer, la ciudad ha sido tomada bajo el control del ejército ruso.

t.me/anna_news/25017


----------



## Dylan Leary (17 Mar 2022)

On the evening of March 16, explosions were heard in a number of Belarusian cities. The country's armed forces were conducting planned exercises, Aleksey Arestovich, adviser to the head of the President's Office, said on the air of one of the Ukrainian channels.

According to him, the explosions were not a provocation, so there is no need to worry.

"Yesterday's explosions are planned exercises of the Belarusian armed forces, they practiced night firing," Arestovich explained.


----------



## Informatico77 (17 Mar 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> *Alexander Duguin: “Rusia está construyendo un campo de resistencia global frente al Occidente de Rothschild, Soros, Gates y Zuckerberg”*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Otro que no tiene NI PUTA IDEA DE HISTORIA. MIra, así por citar algo rápido y BÁSICO de Rusia que se aprende en parvulitos, te olvidas de TODOS los países del pacto de Varsovia, de Chechenia, de Georgia, de Siria, de Afganistán, .... PUTO IGNORANTE.


----------



## mazuste (17 Mar 2022)

Base del Mossad en Erbil, Kurdistán iraquí, tras el ataque con misiles iraní. 
¿Ven los impactos?


----------



## Evangelion (17 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Los aviones de la compañía de carga aérea más grande de #Rusia dejaron de volar por completo. Los aviones del #Volga - #Dnepr Group han sido bloqueados debido a las sanciones - estaban registrados a nombre de Alexei Isaykin, un ciudadano #chipriota
> 
> 
> Los aviones de la compañía aérea de carga más grande de la Federación Rusa Volga-Dnepr detuvieron por completo los vuelos. Los reguladores europeos han prohibido los vuelos de las aerolíneas británicas y alemanas propiedad del fundador del grupo, Alexei Isaikin. Fuentes de Kommersant en el grupo desconocen si es posible retomar actividades. Los expertos creen que el mercado para el transporte de Asia a Europa está perdido para las empresas rusas durante un período tal que el negocio puede no sobrevivir.
> ...



Es parte del plan.


----------



## mazuste (17 Mar 2022)

element dijo:


> El Biden provocando cuando ya casi habia acuerdo....
> 
> Que ganas de joder a Europa tiene este democrata intervencionista.
> 
> ...



¿Decepción? Es su nturaleza


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> On the evening of March 16, explosions were heard in a number of Belarusian cities. The country's armed forces were conducting planned exercises, Aleksey Arestovich, adviser to the head of the President's Office, said on the air of one of the Ukrainian channels.
> 
> According to him, the explosions were not a provocation, so there is no need to worry.
> 
> "Yesterday's explosions are planned exercises of the Belarusian armed forces, they practiced night firing," Arestovich explained.



Los rusos han soltado pepinos duros en Ucrania cerca de la frontera con Bielorrusia, LO QUE HACE RUIDO, pero al personal le da por entretenerse abriendo poniendo noticias en internet todos los másmierdas, en fin nada nuevo bajo el sol


----------



## paconan (17 Mar 2022)

Sin confirmar



Se trajo un nuevo lote de misiles a Bielorrusia. Esta mañana, alrededor de las 08:00 (hora de Minsk), un convoy de equipos de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas con marcas de identificación "V" fue visto cerca de Asipovichy, moviéndose desde Minsk hacia Gomel a lo largo de la autopista M5. 1/3 

En el convoy se movían camiones KamAZ, vehículos de comunicación y al menos 2 camiones KamAZ largos que, según nuestras observaciones, transportaban bombas y misiles, incl. los del sistema de misiles “Iskander”. Estos vehículos se mueven con una carga en el video. 2/3 

La información sobre el nuevo lote de misiles también se confirma por el hecho de que un avión de transporte pesado An-124 de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas voló al aeródromo de Machulishchy esta noche. Dichos aviones han llevado previamente misiles para los sistemas "Iskander" a Machulishchy 3/3


----------



## ksa100 (17 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


>



Ya están tardando en ejecutar a Putin


----------



## arriondas (17 Mar 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> *Alexander Duguin: “Rusia está construyendo un campo de resistencia global frente al Occidente de Rothschild, Soros, Gates y Zuckerberg”*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dugin tiene razón. Lo llamamos Occidente de una manera un tanto eufemística, para diferenciarlo de otras corrientes que se dan en otros lugares pero es que ni siquiera es ya eso. No es Occidente, es el globalismo, la "americanización" de la sociedad. "Americanización" en el sentido de que su origen reside en los EEUU, más que nada, pero no se adhiere a ningún país en concreto. 

Es una ideología destructiva, que arrasa con todos los valores de las sociedades donde se asienta, sustituyéndolos por una amalgama de corrección política, consignas de baratillo y basura new-age. Más el consumismo, hedonismo, egoísmo o infantilización de la sociedad pertinentes. Donde la solidaridad pasa a ser una campaña publicitaria según las modas del momento. El homo consumens es el individuo de ese sistema, aborregado como el solo.


----------



## Bartleby (17 Mar 2022)

En estos casos siempre hay que mirar quién sale beneficiado






Biden autoriza exportar más GNL a Europa – El Periodico de la Energía







elperiodicodelaenergia.com


----------



## ksa100 (17 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Es lo que nos pasa a todos, y me molesta bastante de la gente, juzgamos las consecuencias, casi nunca las causas. Por ejemplo, se envenena a un ex espía, los tontainas automáticamente lo condenan, ¿por qué? Si igual se lo merecía. Otro ejemplo, alguien le pega un tiro a otro. Mismo automatismo de condena. Si igual se lo merecía. La gente es muy estúpida.



¿y tú qué te mereces hijo de la gran puta?


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Mar 2022)

Como el ISIS


----------



## .Kaikus (17 Mar 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Todo esto es parte del conflicto que hizo que no haya acuerdos de libre comercio entre la UE y Latinoamérica - Aunque la excusa francesa haya sido la protección de la Amazonia y la calidad institucional de Brasil ...



No hay acuerdo porque Iberoamerica esta totalmente bajo el control economico norteamericano e invertir es perder el dinero, cuando se quiten el yugo usano del cuello, se podria hablar de una Organizacion del Atlantico Sur que comercie de manera justa en ambas direcciones con España y la Union Europea.


----------



## vil. (17 Mar 2022)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> De otras cosas sabrás mucho, pero de bolsa bien poquito.
> 
> En la bolsa hay una trasferencia de riesgo a cambio de un dinero.
> 
> ...



Si te dedicas a ello entiendo lo que dices y es mera SINVERGONZONERÍA; pero si no te dedicas a ello es pura estupidez lo que dices...

A ver si te lo explico brevemente. Un seguro te hace una poliza que intenta compensarte en caso *de que algo ocurra o no acontezca*, para ello hace un análisis y según las posibilidades y demás te pone una prima que cubra dicho riesgo... al seguro le va una MIERDA normalmente que eso acontezca o no, dado que con esas pólizas cubre sus riesgos, SALVO que esos riesgo se salgan de madre en cuyo caso la compañía de seguros se va a la mierda... poniendo un caso, tú vete a una compañía de seguros y pídele que te cubra a todo riesgo contra un desastre en una central nuclear, va a ser que como poco tendrás que pagar una suma SURREALISTA anualmente y aún con todo la compañía buscará un consorcio para cubrir ese riesgo que es a los sumo tan inmenso que en caso de darse supondría casi con toda seguridad su quiebra...

Un futuro lo que te garantiza es que una cosa VAYA A ACONTECER y si no acontece pues... eso es ADIVINAR EL FUTURO... jugar a la ruleta si lo hace un fondo que no tiene grandes capacidades, AHORA si lo hace un fondo con suficientes CAPACIDADES es IMPONER precios a su libre albedrío y por tanto la MANIPULACION del valor de las cosas...

Por poner un simple caso... si yo hago zumo, puedo comprar la producción de un agricultor en un determinado momento, TODA su producción, incluso puedo pactar un precio a futuro, pero... pero... JAMAS PODRÉ SABER cuanta cosecha habrá, eso es imposible de saber... se puede predecir y en función de ello será más o menos como podré hacer mis cálculos, pero será lo MAXIMO que puedo hacer... un futuro adivina la cantidad y el precio, eso es IMPOSIBLE y por tanto debería estar TAJANTENTEMENTE prohibido...

Si quieres más protección... para eso están EFECTIVAMENTE LOS SEGUROS...

Te pongo un artículo muy interesante de ayer:









La Esperanza, una moderna granja con 860 reses en San Sadurniño


La explotación, operativa desde noviembre de 2019, pertenece a la Cooperativa Agraria Provincial de A Coruña, propietaria de la marca Bico de Xeado



www.lavozdegalicia.es





Y te pongo un párrafo:

_Pero normalmente cómprase a futuro [con un precio fijado en el momento en que se formaliza la operación]. No noso caso, temos para bastantes meses, pero ao mellor hai quen só ten para tres_

Lo que este hombre dice es que ellos pueden seguir produciendo dado que han comprado una cantidad a un precio determinado previamente que ALGUIEN les va a servir... pero ese ALGUIEN al hacerlo va a perder dinero y no sólo ese alguien va a perder dinero, lo va a perder quíen también no ha podido comprar a esos precios y con esa profundidad de tiempo...

Alguien podrá decir, que unos ganan y otros pierden... pero no es así... lo que acontece es lo que denominaríamos DUMPING, ya que en este momento esa granja puede y de hecho lo va a hacer vender por debajo de PRECIO SI Y SOLO SI consigue que le sirvan el forraje al precio acordado, de no ser así, entonces entraríamos en una dinámica en la que él es el perdedor, aún habiendo sido mejor previsor...

ESO ES JUGAR a la ruleta con la economía...

Los costes deben poder repercutirse con cierta normalidad en el precio final de las cosas, de lo contrario lo que acontece es lo que denominaríamos RENTISMO DEL CAPITAL frente a la producción, que como es el caso que te pongo es incapaz de hacer frente a un determinado escenario y conlleva con ello fuertes desajustes productivos, que no se pueden adecuar a la realidad, dado que la producción de leche por ejemplo no se puede cambiar de un día para otro, ni siquiera de un año para otro, o lo mismo acontece con el forraje...

Quíen gana realmente en todo ese proceso... pues los especuladores y los fondos de capital... quienes pierden, pues los productores de leche, los productores de forrajes, los consumidores, las fábricas que dependen de esa leche, etc...

Economía productiva, frente a economía financiera-especulativa...

Y sí en realidad quería este productor cubrirse contra la subida de precios, sencillo era tomar un seguro que garantizase ese devenir... además luego podría repercutirlo en el precio de manera coherente a lo que sugiere la lógica de la producción... pero HAY FUTUROS y... DUMPINGS financieros... 

Una aberración...


----------



## PutoNWO (17 Mar 2022)

Todo el que vaya a votar a un político debería ser lapidado por alta traición


----------



## amcxxl (17 Mar 2022)

Las unidades del ejército ruso entraron en la ciudad de Chuguev, región de Kharkov.


----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso ha afirmado que Rusia está dispuesta a discutir con Moldavia un acuerdo sobre el Transdniéster, pero que todavía está muy lejos.

El mejor momento para discutir estas cuestiones parece ser después de que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lleguen a la frontera con Transdniestria.

t.me/boris_rozhin/33409


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (17 Mar 2022)

me temo que nos mandarán los que los primeros países receptores como moldavia y polonia menos quieran. Es decir, avalancha de etnia Romani rumbo a la península.


----------



## kelden (17 Mar 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> Correcto, en una guerra hay propaganda por las dos partes. Pero el HECHO OBJETIVO es que Rusia ha invadido.



Ha sido en defensa propia.


----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso publica imágenes de la destrucción de posiciones nacionalistas ucranianas camufladas en la región de Kiev

t.me/boris_rozhin/33408

Video en el enlace


----------



## alcorconita (17 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Movimiento de tropas?
> 
> ¿Que está pasando aqui? -RuAF Tupolev Tu-204-300 RSD3 -RuAF Sukhoi Superjet 100-95B RSD71 -RuAF A319-115CJ RSD72 -RuAF An-148-100E RSD73 -RuAF Ilyushin Il-96-300PU RSD74 -RuAF Tupolev Tu-214PU RSD78 -RuAF Tupolev Tu-214SR RSD79-RuAF SuperJet 100-95B RSD80
> 
> ...




Me acabo de acojonar realmente.


----------



## Dylan Leary (17 Mar 2022)

The bomb shelter at the Mariupol Drama Theater survived. The blockages began to be dismantled, people come out alive!

This was reported by () Serhiy Taruta


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (17 Mar 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> no lo sé, pero al menos con el bando que tiene los mejores vendedores de crecepelos



Tengo un nivel de vida aceptable. Pocos rusos, chinos o cagaplayas pueden decir lo mismo.


----------



## paconan (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

Ministerio de Defensa ruso: "Se llevó a cabo un ataque de precisión contra un depósito militar de las AFU en la región de Rivne. Las instalaciones de almacenamiento que contenían misiles y municiones, incluidos los misiles para el complejo táctico Tochka-U, fueron destruidas.

t.me/sashakots/30011


----------



## Ajoporro (17 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> El movimiento de material militar se ha intensificado en #Bielorrusia . Se vieron columnas en las áreas de #Bobruisk y #Dobrush .



Ya estamos como antes de la invasión. Están llegando guerreros de toda la Federación Rusa y acumulando tropas en Bielorrusia y las fronteras bálticas y polaca. Las declaraciones del Yayo y el Stolbergen ése. Parece ser que nadie está interesado en desescalar. La guerra será larga. Y aún no se ha sumado ningún otro país. Irán, China, India ... cuando todo estalle, estallará al mismo tiempo. No sé si es planificado o están improvisando, pero es una guerra total contra la OTAN y contra el dólar ... tenía que llegar y ha llegado ... y eso que parecía que nunca pasaba nada ..


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Mar 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Nadie ha obligado a Rusia a invadir paises. Dejate las pajas mentales. Ya vas muy sobrado en ese tema.



¿ Qué necesidad tenía Inglaterra de atacar a Alemania?


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

Antes de escribir en este hilo debería ser obligatorio visualizar esta imagen


----------



## Bartleby (17 Mar 2022)

De entre todas las cosas malas que genera una guerra, hay una que me aterra por encima de todo, y es la observar como la gente consume y digiere todo tipo de propaganda por muy burda que sea. Realmente los ciudadanos están a merced de lo que nos cuenten, se lo van a tragar todo, pueden hacer con nosotros lo que quieran porque hemos sido programados, somos una sociedad hipnotizada, el control mental sobre la gente es total. Iremos a donde nos quieran llevar sin oponer resistencia.


----------



## gargamelix (17 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Cada día tengo más la convicción que la única forma de salvarnos de la dictadura tipo 1984, que se nos viene encima, es una victoria sin paliativos de Rusia. No es que sea un ejemplo de democracia, pero el que ahora mismo piense que nosotros estamos disfrutando una democracia, que se lo haga mirar… Esas censuras, esos señalamientos por simplemente ser discordantes con la versión oficial, esas discriminaciones a simples ciudadanos a los que se margina y persigue por el mero hecho de ser ciudadanos de un determinado país.. como al final USA se salga con la suya, vamos a saber lo que es una puta dictadura estilo siglo XXI…



Querer escapar de 1984 e irse por ello a Rusia es saltar de la sartén para caer en las ascuas.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (17 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ Qué necesidad tenía Inglaterra de atacar a Alemania?



¿Offtopicando?

Pues exactamente ninguna. Y ya que te las das de listo, te habras dado cuenta de que Inglaterra tambien pierde la WW2. Pasa de ser la primera potencia mundial a perder todo su imperio colonial a los pocos años de la derrota. Mal negocio hicieron. Les habria ido mejor alineandose con el eje.


----------



## Gonzalor (17 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> De entre todas las cosas malas que genera una guerra, hay una que me aterra por encima de todo, y es la observar como la gente consume y digiere todo tipo de propaganda por muy burda que sea. Realmente los ciudadanos están a merced de lo que nos cuenten, se lo van a tragar todo, pueden hacer con nosotros lo que quieran porque hemos sido programados, somos una sociedad hipnotizada, el control mental sobre la gente es total. Iremos a donde nos quieran llevar sin oponer resistencia.



Eso ya pasa incluso cuando no hay guerra. Los mass-media y los políticos que los controlan y financian han convertido a la humanidad en un gigantesco rebaño.


----------



## Dylan Leary (17 Mar 2022)

During a meeting with the head of the military administration of Lviv region Maksym Kozytskyi, the Ambassador of the People's Republic of China to Ukraine Fan Xianzhun assured of the benevolent attitude of the Celestial Empire and readiness to help

"China will never attack Ukraine, we will help, in particular in the economic direction. In one year, our country imports goods from around the world worth more than three trillion dollars. We are ready to help you develop. In this situation, which you have now, we will act responsibly. We have seen how great the unity of the Ukrainian people is, and that means its strength. "


----------



## bigmaller (17 Mar 2022)

Por eso esta siendo tan dificil la ocupacion de las ciudades del este.


Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Buen chiste.
> 
> ¿En serio crees que esa basura de propaganda comunista se la puede tomar alguien en serio?



Es sentido comun. Matar a gente que está de tu lado ( mira las votaciones antes del maidan) no tiene sentido ni táctico ni estratégico.


----------



## Mitrofán (17 Mar 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Tengo un nivel de vida aceptable. Pocos rusos, chinos o cagaplayas pueden decir lo mismo.



cierto, pero menguando.


----------



## PutoNWO (17 Mar 2022)

El inMundo ya tenía puesto que Rusia había destruido el teatro. Ahora ponen esto;

Ucrania informa que no ha habido víctimas en el ataque de Rusia a un teatro de Mariupol
El refugio antiaéreo existente en el teatro de la ciudad de Mariupol, en el sureste de Ucrania, "resistió" y la gente que allí estaba "permanece con vida", aseguró este jueves el parlamentario ucraniano Serhiy Taruta, en declaraciones en su cuenta de Facebook que publica Interfax-Ukraine.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Mar 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> ¿Offtopicando?
> 
> Pues exactamente ninguna. Y ya que te las das de listo, te habras dado cuenta de que Inglaterra tambien pierde la WW2. Pasa de ser la primera potencia mundial a perder todo su imperio colonial a los pocos años de la derrota. Mal negocio hicieron. Les habria ido mejor alineandose con el eje.



Claro ! el ataque fue a Europa.

Revolvieron el avispero para que los países atacasen entre sí , que es la tesis que yo pongo desde el principio.

Estados Unidos primero vendió las armas y después vendió la reconstrucción con el plan Marshall además de robar todas las patentes alemanas , incluida la bomba atómica, secuestrando a los científicos y asesinando a los que no querían colaborar.... y todo lo que pudo arrasar para emerger como la definitiva primera potencia mundial


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (17 Mar 2022)

En veinte años de gobierno han debido intentar ya unos cuantos atentados viables contra Putin. Un tipo que cuando anda mantiene la mano derecha pegada a la posicion de la pistola, que es jefe de seguridad de sí mismo y que ha recibido entrenamiento profesional en autoprotección. Muy jodido llegar a tenerlo a tiro, debe ser hoy en dia el objetivo de magnicidio mas dificil del mundo.









Los siete intentos fallidos de asesinar a Putin, según el Kremlin


Ha habido de todo: perturbados, terroristas chechenos, posibles oligarcas... En sus 17 años en el poder, el presidente ruso ha sido objeto de varios intentos de magnicidio, aunque rara vez habla de ello




blogs.elconfidencial.com


----------



## mazuste (17 Mar 2022)

Ajoporro dijo:


> _Ya estamos como antes de la invasión. Están llegando guerreros de toda la Federación Rusa y acumulando tropas en Bielorrusia y las fronteras bálticas y polaca. Las declaraciones del Yayo y el Stolbergen ése. Parece ser que nadie está interesado en desescalar. La guerra será larga. Y aún no se ha sumado ningún otro país. Irán, China, India ... cuando todo estalle, estallará al mismo tiempo. No sé si es planificado o están improvisando, pero es una guerra total contra la OTAN y contra el dólar ... tenía que llegar y ha llegado ... y eso que parecía que nunca pasaba nada .._



Eso ya está sucediendo y no es cinético, sino económico.


----------



## pirivi-parava (17 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> The bomb shelter at the Mariupol Drama Theater survived. The blockages began to be dismantled, people come out alive!
> 
> This was reported by () Serhiy Taruta



Estoy esperando ver como desalojan esos miles de personas atrapadas, y que gracias a Dios han sobrevivido a un bombardeo masivo que ha volatilizado el teatro.
Una alegría que no haya victimas.


----------



## Teuro (17 Mar 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


>



Es que es el futuro irremediable. La Rusia europea terminará dentro de la UE y Siberia será para China.


----------



## Bartleby (17 Mar 2022)

Si hay algo que hace bien la propaganda es redefinir términos. Si una palabra tiene un significado y ese significado es negativo este puede hacerse extensivo para calificar a muchas más cosas sobre las que quiero que cale un sentimiento de rechazo.

Si hace meses descubrimos que un negacionista era aquel que cuestionaba mínimamente algo de la doctrina oficial, bastaba con dudar no con negar.

Hoy en día oligarca es igual a ruso. Aunque admitiendo que Rusia es una oligarquía, como también lo es España y la mayoría de países, una oligarquía se compone de un número muy reducido de oligarcas. Pues descubrimos que, en Rusia todos los días salen cientos de oligarcas.









Las sanciones a Rusia en España: 862 oligarcas y 53 sociedades tienen ya sus activos congelados


Las sanciones a intereses rusos se incrementan cada día, con lo que los Registradores advierten de que esta lista se revisa constantemente y está sujeta a




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## Gotthard (17 Mar 2022)

Parece que el tema de operar en rublos en las transacciones de energia y materias primas no va mal.
A ver quien se pone exquisito cuando puedes comprar toneladas de producto con descuentos del 20% y en una moneda que sale baratisima comprar.

No es de extrañar que las ventas de gas y petroleo ruso hayan subido un 30% en una sola semana.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (17 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Claro ! el ataque fue a Europa.
> 
> Revolvieron el avispero para que los países atacasen entre sí , que es la tesis que yo pongo desde el principio.
> 
> Estados Unidos primero vendió las armas y después vendió la reconstrucción con el plan Marshall además de robar todas las patentes alemanas , incluida la bomba atómica, secuestrando a los científicos y asesinando a los que no querían colaborar.... y todo lo que pudo arrasar para emerger como la definitiva primera potencia mundial



Añade Rusia, y despues quita Rusia y Estados Unidos y pon *los judios* y te compro la historia.


----------



## .Kaikus (17 Mar 2022)

Polonia se siente fuerte, esta bien economicamente gracias a la UE y se piensa que es un actor muy importante de la Otan, dias antes de la invasion alemana, los periodicos polacos publicaban que el ejercito polaco entraria en Berlin en pocos dias, las guerras hacen aliados a paises antagonicos y *al ritmo que llevan podrian volver a desaparecer como pais, repartidos sus territorios entre Alemania y Rusia. *@Cosmopolita


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es que es el futuro irremediable. La Rusia europea terminará dentro de la UE y Siberia será para China.



No sé Rick...


----------



## mazuste (17 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Por eso esta siendo tan dificil la ocupacion de las ciudades del este.
> 
> Es sentido comun. Matar a gente que está de tu lado ( mira las votaciones antes del maidan) no tiene sentido ni táctico ni estratégico.



?Y no se han planteado qué es porque lo mas grueso y granado del ejercito ucraniano está ahí?


----------



## golden graham (17 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Polonia se siente fuerte, esta bien economicamente gracias a la UE y se piensa que es un actor muy importante de la Otan, dias antes de la invasion alemana, los periodicos polacos publicaban que el ejercito polaco entraria en Berlin en pocos dias, las guerras hacen aliados a paises antagonicos y *al ritmo que llevan podrian volver a desaparecer como pais, repartidos sus territorios entre Alemania y Rusia. *@Cosmopolita



qu va a desaparecer es inevitable forma parte de su historia ser invadida


----------



## Bartleby (17 Mar 2022)

*Esta mañana ya he escuchado a muchos hablando de una masacre en un teatro de Mariupol con muchos niños muertos, algunos afirmaban haber visto imágenes terribles*


----------



## Dylan Leary (17 Mar 2022)

Russian occupiers are looking for "Ukrainian ammunition" to shoot themselves in the legs and get to the hospital

Another intercepted SBU conversation shows how demoralized and defeated the invader's army is.

The occupiers no longer want to fight and set themselves the only task - to survive: "I'll tell you a secret… we wanted 7.62 cartridges, Ukrainian, in short, shoot each other's legs and return to the hospital in Budennovsk…" - shares with his mother .

He dreams of escaping from the battlefield because the losses are frightening.

The remains of his crew are now stationed in the Nikolaev area. They want to enter the city, but have already become incapacitated: "We have 120 people sent back from the brigade to the hospital with injuries - about 320 wounded and 350 people - the" 200th "cargo."

No matter how hard Putin tries to hide the losses, their scale frightens even the Russian military. And most importantly - encouraged to flee the army.

Ukraine will definitely win!


----------



## Honkler (17 Mar 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Discrepo. Estamos alineados con el bando menos malo. No lo dudes.



Podría estar de acuerdo con usted, pero al menos que no nos tomen el pelo diciendo que vivimos en un nirvana democrático. Al menos el bando menos bueno o más malo, como quiera verlo, no disfraza su autoritarismo. Lo que me revienta es esta puta dictadura que se las da de “demócrata”. Y que conste que no me gusta ningún tipo de autoritarismo, pero el nuestro es muy siniestro.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (17 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Un simple coronel estadounidense, el coronel Macgregor, dijo la verdad sobre la situación en Ucrania. Tesis principales:
> 
> ▪Las unidades ucranianas aún activas están aisladas y rodeadas en varios asentamientos. Solo son capaces de realizar pequeños ataques a objetos insignificantes. El resultado de la guerra está predeterminado.
> 
> ...



100% de acuerdo.
Todo el que quiera opinar en este hilo debería asumir esto como punto de partida.
No hacerlo es símbolo inequívoco de ignorante, troll, o ambas a la vez.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

Noticias fake 24/7

. Ucrania denuncia el bombardeo de un teatro en Mariúpol que servía de refugio a "cientos" de personas


----------



## Rafl Eg (17 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Cada día tengo más la convicción que la única forma de salvarnos de la dictadura tipo 1984, que se nos viene encima, es una victoria sin paliativos de Rusia. No es que sea un ejemplo de democracia, pero el que ahora mismo piense que nosotros estamos disfrutando una democracia, que se lo haga mirar… Esas censuras, esos señalamientos por simplemente ser discordantes con la versión oficial, esas discriminaciones a simples ciudadanos a los que se margina y persigue por el mero hecho de ser ciudadanos de un determinado país.. como al final USA se salga con la suya, vamos a saber lo que es una puta dictadura estilo siglo XXI…



Completamente de acuerdo. Se necesita que una parte del planeta (China, Rusia y otros) sean discordantes y tengan Gobiernos "no controlados" por el Globalismo, para que se mantenga cierto equilibrio mundial. De lo contrario, en cuanto se establezca la dictadura del 'Gobierno Único', nos vamos a cagar.. (ahora solo estamos viendo pinceladas..)


----------



## Dylan Leary (17 Mar 2022)

El pescado, víctima inesperada de la guerra de Ucrania: la flota, amarrada; las piscifactorías, sin pienso, y las conserveras, sin aceite


Con la flota del Cantábrico amarrada hasta el próximo lunes como protesta por el auge del precio de los carburantes y con la vista de reojo en la situación en...




www.directoalpaladar.com


----------



## vil. (17 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ Qué necesidad tenía Inglaterra de atacar a Alemania?



Esta pregunta es se refiere a la IIWW... porque si es así te digo que es perder de vista lo que aconteció...

Hitler fue una creación de ingleses y americanos y sus ataques a los COMUNISTAS no era simple o baladí... y en el momento que pactó con Rusia fue de hecho, no sólo una traición a quíen le había protegido y amparado en su subida al poder, sino y sobre todo un ACOHONE tremendo para los anglosajones, que en su mente PROBABLEMENTE ya veían la pérdida de Suez, India e Irán todo de una tacada... a EE.UU. no le iba a ir mejor, con la retaguardia de Japón protegida y sus insumos garantizados desde oriente medio...

Si Hitler en lugar de lanzarse a por Rusia se lanza a por el Mediterraneo, como yo creo pretendía Mussolinni... hoy todos hablaríamos alemán o estaríamos bajo su manto, para bien?????, pues quíen sabe...


----------



## .Kaikus (17 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> En España llevamos recibiendo rusos desde la época de la revolucion de 1917. Hay una colonia bastante grande (y no me refiero a los millonetis de Denia) no han dado jamas un problema serio y la mayoria estan casados con españoles e integrados al 100%.
> 
> Lo curioso es que hasta ahora la colonia de rusos y ucranianos siempre habia estado bien avenida. Eso se lo han cargado con tanta propaganda.



Durante la guerra civil española, muchos rusos anticomunistas se alistaron en la Legion y al terminar la guerra, gran parte de ellos se quedaron a vivir en el norte de España.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Mar 2022)

Cuarto, Cuarto, Cuarto....Milenio....¿quien será la vieja misteriosa que entrevista Risto 24/7, el palomo calvo la rotula Elene Bogush pero no hay rastro de tal pesonaje en la red, sale como mucho una buenorra homonima en Inastagram y para de contar ¿sera la abuela de Risto con un flitro a lo Messer el cuchillo?


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (17 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Si te dedicas a ello entiendo lo que dices y es mera SINVERGONZONERÍA; pero si no te dedicas a ello es pura estupidez lo que dices...
> 
> A ver si te lo explico brevemente. Un seguro te hace una poliza que intenta compensarte en caso *de que algo ocurra o no acontezca*, para ello hace un análisis y según las posibilidades y demás te pone una prima que cubra dicho riesgo... al seguro le va una MIERDA normalmente que eso acontezca o no, dado que con esas pólizas cubre sus riesgos, SALVO que esos riesgo se salgan de madre en cuyo caso la compañía de seguros se va a la mierda... poniendo un caso, tú vete a una compañía de seguros y pídele que te cubra a todo riesgo contra un desastre en una central nuclear, va a ser que como poco tendrás que pagar una suma SURREALISTA anualmente y aún con todo la compañía buscará un consorcio para cubrir ese riesgo que es a los sumo tan inmenso que en caso de darse supondría casi con toda seguridad su quiebra...
> 
> ...




Te pongo un ejemplo. Acabas de heredar 1000 hectáreas de soja y como eres un pobre desgraciado no quieres esperar un año para ver a que precio puedes vender la soja y hacer caja.

Vas al mercado de futuro y vendes tu producción a 25$ por tonelada, que es el precio medio de los últimos 20 años (esto es teórico, no me apetece buscar los precios reales).

Tu producción media son 50.000 toneladas así que las vendes hoy a ese precio.

Un malvado especulador habrá comprado 50.000 toneladas a 25$ y te habrá cobrado una prima por asumir el riesgo de pongamos otros 2$ por tonelada. Total ha pagado 23$ por tonelada.

7Que ese año la soja sube a 30$, habrá hecho un buen negocio y se llevará 7$ de beneficio por tonelada.

Que la soja ese año baja a 10$ porque ha habido mucha producción: el perderá 12$ por tonelada.

Como esa perdida es brutal, seguramente el malvado especulador a su vez habrá acudido al mercado de opciones y habrá comprado opciones put para en caso de que la soja baje de 20$ el pueda venderla a ese precio. Es decir el especulador habrá comprado también cobertura, gastándose una prima y trasfiriendo riesgo a otro especulador.

El no manipula ningún mercado, las cosechas de soja dependen de la climatología y el precio de los insumos (fertilizantes, plaguicidas,etc...) y el precio de venta dependerá de la competencia y la demanda.

Los malvados especuladores asumen un riesgo que los productores no quieren a cambio de una prima.

Lo demás es ignorancia.

PD: los mercados de futuros existen desde hace siglos.

Los comerciantes japoneses, o los barcos españoles que comerciaban con el Caribe ya acudían a este tipo de prácticas.


----------



## mazuste (17 Mar 2022)

* "... Rusia ha logrado en gran medida su objetivo de neutralizar al ejército ucraniano, *
_*pero los gobiernos occidentales creen erróneamente que el progreso diseñado para 
evitar víctimas civiles refleja debilidad y canalizan armas para prolongar los combates...

"...Esto ha frenado el avance ruso "hasta el punto de que ha dado falsas esperanzas
tanto a los ucranianos... como aprovechadas por la gente en Occidente, para tratar
de convencer al mundo de que se está produciendo una derrota, cuando en realidad
es todo lo contrario"

"La guerra, a todos los efectos, está decidida","Toda la operación desde el primer día*_
*se centró en la destrucción de las fuerzas ucranianas. Eso se ha completado en gran medida".*

coronel retirado del ejército USAno, Douglas Macgregor


----------



## Gotthard (17 Mar 2022)

Gran aporte, el papel de la iglesia ortodoxa en la URSS es algo que no todo el mundo conoce. Por lo general se cree que fueron reprimidos, y lo fueron en los tiempos de la guerra civil, pero Stalin en su pragmatismo llego a un buen entendimiento en base a los evidentes intereses mutuos que se tenían, aunque en la propaganda occidental nos vendieran una supuesta represion a la iglesia, lo cierto era que quien quisiera podia acudir a servicio religioso. La caricatura es perfectamente descriptiva.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

Putin reparte a los magnates rusos. No apto para otano-globalistas, porque lo de la quinta columna no les conviene.


----------



## golden graham (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (17 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> El tanque tiene la Z pero no me parece un t-72 ni un t-80, parece más pequeño.



Los ucranianos van a acabar pintando la Z a una furgoneta de Amazon y hacerse fotos para demostrar que la han capturado.


----------



## Erwin (17 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Parece que el tema de operar en rublos en las transacciones de energia y materias primas no va mal.
> A ver quien se pone exquisito cuando puedes comprar toneladas de producto con descuentos del 20% y en una moneda que sale baratisima comprar.
> 
> No es de extrañar que las ventas de gas y petroleo ruso hayan subido un 30% en una sola semana.



tiro por la culata, creo que le llaman


----------



## Billy Ray (17 Mar 2022)

_Algunas personas han preguntado por qué no hablamos de las operaciones militares en Ucrania. Sencillamente, no conocemos ese nivel de detalle. A diferencia de los occidentales, que afirman que sí lo saben cuando está claro que no tienen ni idea de lo que está pasando. Son bocinas de niebla en un vacío de ignorancia propagandizada._


----------



## tomac (17 Mar 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 987057




Después de toda la propaganda que parecía que se acaba el mundo el rublo va recuperando poco a poco.


----------



## Registrador (17 Mar 2022)

Parecia evidente no? Si las sanciones basicamente implican que los paises occidentales no pueden vender a Rusia pero Rusia si puede vender lo que sucede es que los Rusos acumulan Rublos y se deshacen de euros/dolares. El resultado es el que muestra la imagen


----------



## volador (17 Mar 2022)

A ver si alguien es capaz de explicar esta maniobra..

ZOKA en Twitter: "Ka 52 Mi 28 Popasna Lugansk https://t.co/dQTNt10g3g" / Twitter


----------



## morpheus2010 (17 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Putin reparte a los magnates rusos. No apto para otano-globalistas, porque lo de la quinta columna no les conviene.



Me recuerda a Jesus Gil: ehhh facineroosooooo


----------



## HUROGÁN (17 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es que es el futuro irremediable. La Rusia europea terminará dentro de la UE y Siberia será para China.



El futuro es muchas cosas siempre muy distintas a lo que paletamente se le supone, palabra estrella de la manipulaciòn política, el futuro nunca llega.
Es siempre lo imaginado y nunca lo imprevisto, es promesa mas que experiencia, es convertir en momento, en fotograma... lo inasible y lo incierto.
Y eso sin ponernos Lacanianos, que telita...


----------



## Seronoser (17 Mar 2022)

Usuarios ignorados se abren cuentas para poder seguir la guerra   
Ale, al cajón


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

Los ukronazis inventando. Hablan de reconquista cuando resulta que esa zona no estaba en disputa. Trampa al solitario.


----------



## bigmaller (17 Mar 2022)

Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot	rusvesna.red@gmail.com	https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





Mi-28 y ka-52 , TOSS con cohetes?


----------



## Dylan Leary (17 Mar 2022)

Monobank made new skins for cards. now you can choose a new leader of the Ukrainian "vovchitsa" Arestovich or Traktor from the first Ukrainian Tractor Brigade

Three charitable banks have also appeared in the "Savings" section. You can set up rounding rules and transfer change to humanitarian aid or to the Ukrainian Army without noticing it.

‼ New version is out today.


----------



## kelden (17 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es que es el futuro irremediable. La Rusia europea terminará dentro de la UE y Siberia será para China.



Eso, de entrada, es imposible. El capitalismo anglo occidental nunca consideraró a Rusia ‘uno de los suyos’, igual que a nosotros, estamos por debajo de ellos, así que la integración de Rusia iba a ser como la nuestra. Obviamente, los aparatos heredados de la URSS han decidido que eso no va a ser así. Dicho sea de paso, a los chinos lo mismo, o peor todavía que no son ‘blancos’.

No, Rusia ya no va a formar ninguna alianza, política, con la UE o lo que venga detrás, en un futuro alcanzable. De hecho, la UE ya no va a pintar nada en el mundo, es decir, ya ni de palanganera. Es absurdo decir que podría haber una alianza EU-Rusia cuando Rusia en muy poco tiempo (menos de cinco años) va a comenzar a abrir brecha con la UE o en lo que esta se trasmute.

Rusia ya viene maniobrando desde los 2000 para tomar lo que le interesa de la UE y cerrarse en lo que no le conviene, lo mismo que hacen China y la India (y que hacía Japón hasta que Reagan los destrozó). Esto ni siquiera es política, es pura conveniencia y de largo alcance. Pero para esto tienes que tener infraestructura social, la que heredaron del comunismo hardcore y que en Hispanistán, por ejemplo, brilla por ausencia.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (17 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Putin reparte a los magnates rusos. No apto para otano-globalistas, porque lo de la quinta columna no les conviene.



La quinta columna al que no le conviene es a traidores y amigos de los invasores en pais enemigo. Es decir, gente como tu.
Si la UE tuviera las condiciones de Rusia tu y los que piensan como tu no estaríais en el foro.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gonzalor (17 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cuarto, Cuarto, Cuarto....Milenio....¿quien será la vieja misteriosa que entrevista Risto 24/7, el palomo calvo la rotula Elene Bogush pero no hay rastro de tal pesonaje en la red, sale como mucho una buenorra homonima en Inastagram y para de contar ¿sera la abuela de Risto con un flitro a lo Messer el cuchillo?



Del show de Risto te puedes esperar cualquier cosa, siempre que sea MENTIRA.


----------



## Seronoser (17 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Dependerá de las zonas, toda Ucrania por supuesto que no. Pero lo que se ve en los videos de la gente_ plastificada _a los postes, ya sea por robos, o acusados de rusófilos, _agentes, _poco equidistantes o lo que quieras -más atrás en el hilo verás hasta un niño ¿con su padre?-, por los banderistas, una vez bajo control ruso y que vean que no se van a ir al primer acuerdo sacado de la manga -eso sería abandonarlos de nuevo-; espero cambios. Tranquilo, que las tortas si se darían la vuelta en ese este. Habrá atentados, por supuesto, pero poco más. Será un terrorismo de oposición residual, pero al menos no estatal como ahora. Bastantes van a emigrar al oeste.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 986904
> 
> ...



Rusia no va a permitir que Ucrania tenga salida al mar, y por tanto, barquitos.
Eso va a ocurrir, sí o sí


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (17 Mar 2022)

Rusia reanuda las exportaciones de diamantes en bruto a la India después de un breve descanso debido a las sanciones - The Times of India


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> La quinta columna al que no le conviene es a traidores y amigos de los invasores en pais enemigo. Es decir, gente como tu.
> Si la UE tuviera las condiciones de Rusia tu y los que piensan como tu no estaríais en el foro.



Ya os gustaría vosotros que este foro cerrará para que solamente el globalismo pro feminazis, inmigraciónismo, negrismo, mariconismo y ecologetismo triunfara.

El que los globalistas estéis con absolutamente todos políticos españoles, con todos los mássmierdas, con Biden, Soros, Greta y Femen, habla por sí solo, muertos en vida.


----------



## vil. (17 Mar 2022)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> Te pongo un ejemplo. Acabas de heredar 1000 hectáreas de soja y como eres un pobre desgraciado no quieres esperar un año para ver a que precio puedes vender la soja y hacer caja.
> 
> Vas al mercado de futuro y vendes tu producción a 25$ por tonelada, que es el precio medio de los últimos 20 años (esto es teórico, no me apetece buscar los precios reales).
> 
> ...



Todo lo que me pones se basa de hecho en algo simple... yo tengo fondos y los puedo inyectar en la ECONOMÍA productiva... a partir de ahí DESAJUSTO todo el proceso productor a mi medida... y lo hago en función de algo bien simple PUEDO...

Si quíen recibe esa herencia por el motivo que sea quiere hacer caja, bien puede pedir un préstamo... que es algo simple y fácil de tramitar...

Si ese alguien vende algo que NO TIENE, a un precio QUE NO SABE, en unas CONDICIONES que desconoce QUÉ ESTÁ HACIENDO:

ESPECULAR, en el mejor de los casos... y quíen compra, pues ESPECULAR más todavía... la ESPECULACIÓN es algo que hace el MUNDO DE LAS FINANZAS y que ha ido inyectando en el mundo de la PRODUCCIÓN, que ni es capaz de seguir el ritmo, ni es capaz de conseguir con ello un adecuado marco productivo...

Qué pasa con las ventas de naranjas en Valencia, por poner un caso... pues eso que te digo, dado que el precio está ampliamente manipulado, pues su producto no vale en realidad lo que cuesta PRODUCIRLO, sino aquello que un conglomerado de FINANCIEROS ha decidido que vale... no es MERCADONA, ni siquiera un intermediario cabrón el que ha marcado dicho precio, es el FINANCIERO que ha PODIDO y se puede permitir SOSTENER un nivel determinado de precios a través de DUMPINGS...

El artículo que te he puesto es perfectamente entendible, cuando me refiero a vender por debajo de costes... y funciona, por supuesto, SOLO HAY QUE TENER suficiente CAPITAL para financiar a PERDIDAS... LUEGO llegan los beneficios...

Lo que ya te expliqué antes...


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (17 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Rusia reanuda las exportaciones de diamantes en bruto a la India después de un breve descanso debido a las sanciones - The Times of India



Rusia + India + China + Resto de Asia menos Korea y Japón = 5.000 millones. me parece que nos vamos a quedar más solos que la una ....


----------



## Dylan Leary (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## arriondas (17 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cuarto, Cuarto, Cuarto....Milenio....¿quien será la vieja misteriosa que entrevista Risto 24/7, el palomo calvo la rotula Elene Bogush pero no hay rastro de tal pesonaje en la red, sale como mucho una buenorra homonima en Inastagram y para de contar ¿sera la abuela de Risto con un flitro a lo Messer el cuchillo?



Actores de crisis, Zhu. No sería la primera vez. La niña de las incubadoras de Kuwait...


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (17 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ya os gustaría vosotros que este foro cerrará para que solamente el globalismo pro feminazis, inmigraciónismo, negrismo, mariconismo y ecologetismo triunfara.
> 
> El que los globalistas estéis con absolutamente todos políticos españoles, con todos los mássmierdas, con Biden, Soros, Greta y Femen, habla por sí solo, muertos en vida.



Yo no he dicho que quiera que esto se pareza a Rusia. precisamente yo no pongo en el IGNORE a nadie. Valoro los valores europeos y quiero que siga siendo asi.
Solamente te ponía en la cara tu retorcido argumento para que veas lo que hay en el lado que tanto defiendes.


----------



## Dylan Leary (17 Mar 2022)

‘Scum and traitors’: Vladimir Putin threatens anti-war Russians


‘A necessary self-purification of society will only strengthen our country,’ Russian leader says.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## chemarin (17 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es que es el futuro irremediable. La Rusia europea terminará dentro de la UE y Siberia será para China.



Claro, eres adivino, y seguramente que no viene condicionado por tu sesgo. Pues igual Europa acaba en Rusia, puestos a divagar claro.


----------



## Mitrofán (17 Mar 2022)

...


Teuro dijo:


> Es que es el futuro irremediable. La Rusia europea terminará dentro de la UE y Siberia será para China.



es improbable que los chinos se conformen sólo con siberia


----------



## Informatico77 (17 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> El inMundo ya tenía puesto que Rusia había destruido el teatro. Ahora ponen esto;
> 
> Ucrania informa que no ha habido víctimas en el ataque de Rusia a un teatro de Mariupol
> El refugio antiaéreo existente en el teatro de la ciudad de Mariupol, en el sureste de Ucrania, "resistió" y la gente que allí estaba "permanece con vida", aseguró este jueves el parlamentario ucraniano Serhiy Taruta, en declaraciones en su cuenta de Facebook que publica Interfax-Ukraine.



En qué quedamos? Es o no es propaganda? En ningún momento se dijo que allí había muertos. Vais como pollos sin cabeza, ratas putinescas.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (17 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> ‘Scum and traitors’: Vladimir Putin threatens anti-war Russians
> 
> 
> ‘A necessary self-purification of society will only strengthen our country,’ Russian leader says.
> ...



Suena un poco......... NAZI, la auto purificación de la sociedad que pide el loco zar a sus ciudadanos


----------



## visaman (17 Mar 2022)

en fin el euro esta a 0,90 respecto al dolar, en teoría esto debe abaratarnos los combustibles gas etc.. o no?

por otro lado sin grano ukro los paises árabes tendrán que recurrir al grano ruso o irán al de usa mas caro? 

la economía es rarísima no la entiendo


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

Como siempre duden primero...

*Se informa que la ciudad de Chuguev, región de Jarkov, ha quedado bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.*


----------



## tomcat ii (17 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


>



Ahora sí, ahora no, ahora no se, ya veremos, nos negamos a pagar, ya hemos pagado. Están muy perdidos. Por cierto dicen que lo han pagado, falta ver si al acreedor le llegan usd, rublos o billetes del monopoly.


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

Restos de un UAV Bayraktar TB2 derribado cerca de Kiev.






Esos son caros


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

volador dijo:


> A ver si alguien es capaz de explicar esta maniobra..
> 
> ZOKA en Twitter: "Ka 52 Mi 28 Popasna Lugansk https://t.co/dQTNt10g3g" / Twitter



Suelto los pepinazos tiro bengalas para señuelo y me piro cagando hostias


----------



## Billy Ray (17 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Restos de un UAV Bayraktar TB2 derribado cerca de Kiev.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 987068
> Ver archivo adjunto 987069
> ...



@explorador

Su dron turco (a secas), gracias....(_modo forofo furgolero de barra de bar Paco off)_


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

*Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa: "Se infligió un ataque de alta precisión en el almacén militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Rivne. Las instalaciones de almacenamiento de misiles y municiones, incluidos misiles para el complejo táctico Tochka-U, fueron destruidos."*


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Mar 2022)

En la guerra, cada uno trabaja de lo que puede.


----------



## Bishop (17 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Imágenes duras del ataque a los civiles en Donestk (Ucrania). Se muestra la metralla que meten dentro. Llenan de metal el explosivo y cuando estalla al que pille le revienta.



Madre mía... 

Y aún había el otro día algún mononeuronal que decía que era fake.


----------



## arriondas (17 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Completamente de acuerdo. Se necesita que una parte del planeta (China, Rusia y otros) sean discordantes y tengan Gobiernos "no controlados" por el Globalismo, para que se mantenga cierto equilibrio mundial. De lo contrario, en cuanto se establezca la dictadura del 'Gobierno Único', nos vamos a cagar.. (ahora solo estamos viendo pinceladas..)



Sin un equilibrio, lo que toca es globalismo a paladas. Y no se salvarán ni los niños; de hecho, ya está empezando.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> En la guerra, cada uno trabaja de lo que puede.



Son actores mal pagados


----------



## Tons of Fear (17 Mar 2022)

U.S. Congress - public approval rating 2022 | Statista


The most recent polling data from January 2022 puts the approval rating of the United States Congress at 18 percent.




www.statista.com


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

Un misil de crucero derribado por la defensa aérea ucraniana cayó sobre un edificio residencial en la calle Salomei Krushelnytska 3A en el distrito Darnitsky en el sureste de Kiev.

A juzgar por el lugar de la caída, la munición se dirigía a Vasilkov o Bila Tserkva.
#Kiev #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## volador (17 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Suelto los pepinazos tiro bengalas para señuelo y me piro cagando hostias



Vamos que se cagaron en los pantalones......


----------



## Teuro (17 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> 1/ El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, afirmó que China tiene la obligación, como miembro del Consejo de Seguridad de las Naciones Unidas, de apoyar y defender el derecho internacional y unirse al resto del mundo para condenar la invasión de Rusia.
> 
> 2/ La misión china ante la UE respondió: El pueblo chino puede relacionarse plenamente con los dolores y sufrimientos de otros países porque nunca olvidaremos quién bombardeó nuestra embajada en la República Federativa de Yugoslavia.
> 
> ...



Es evidente que Rusia y China se mueven por rencores históricos, una especie de "Ihre Kämpfe", y a eso es a lo que van, a corregir lo que ellos entienden por "injusticias históricas".


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

volador dijo:


> Vamos que se cagaron en los pantalones......



Siempre es así. Los helicópteros de combate son vulnerables a los manpads.


----------



## alnitak (17 Mar 2022)

RUSIA VA A LANZAR ATAQUE NUCLEAR

TODA LA CUPULA MILITAR RUSA ESTA HUYENDO A LOS URALES A ALTAI. REFUGIOS ATOMICOS


----------



## alcorconita (17 Mar 2022)

volador dijo:


> A ver si alguien es capaz de explicar esta maniobra..
> 
> ZOKA en Twitter: "Ka 52 Mi 28 Popasna Lugansk https://t.co/dQTNt10g3g" / Twitter












A-10 Kamov Ka-52 Alligator - Casus Belli Podcast Historia - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de Casus Belli Podcast Historia gratis. La Guerra de Ucrania ha puesto focos sobre una aeronave desconocida por el gran público, y es el helicóptero de doble rotor Kamov Ka 52,... Programa: Casus Belli Podcast Historia. Canal: Factoría Casus Belli. Tiempo...




www.ivoox.com


----------



## kron-ragnarok (17 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> En la guerra, cada uno trabaja de lo que puede.



Me suena que ese mismo
Vídeo se vio a principio de la pandemia.


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

Una de los ataques en Merefa se realizó en la Casa de la Cultura del pueblo de Selektsionnoe la cual fue utilizada por las unidades de la defensa territorial.

De hecho, esto fue confirmado oficialmente por las autoridades locales quienes informaron de la muerte de varios militares durante el bombardeo. También afirmaron que no hubo víctimas entre los civiles.
#Rusia #Ucrania #Kharkov
@rybar


----------



## .Kaikus (17 Mar 2022)

Los primeros refugiados "ucranianos" llegan a Irlanda, en el reparto de refugiados que hara la UE, el Viruelo pedira que le envien los mas morenitos, por el clima español y tol tema hesse !!!.


----------



## Tons of Fear (17 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es evidente que Rusia y China se mueven por rencores históricos, una especie de "Ihre Kämpfe", y a eso es a lo que van, a corregir lo que ellos entienden por "injusticias históricas".



No es rencor. Les están diciendo que se metan la superioridad moral hipócrita por donde les quepa.


----------



## alnitak (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## vil. (17 Mar 2022)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> ...*Los malvados especuladores* asumen un riesgo que los productores no quieren a cambio de una prima.
> ...




Manía con los buenos y los malos... habrá buenos inversores y malos inversores, buenas inversiones y malas inversiones...

Si yo gestiono un fondo y doy una rentabilidad alta... ¿soy un mal especulador? *O SIMPLEMENTE SOY UN CRACK... *

Un empresario, un gestor de fondos o el ganadero serán buenos o malos en función única y exclusivamente si obtienen lo que deben al menos, si es más además podríamos llegar a considerarlos cracks...

Pero especular es eso... especular... y si se permite es lícito y óptimo... sino ILEGAL...

Así de simple... 

Lo demás: ESTUPIDEZ.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es evidente que Rusia y China se mueven por rencores históricos, una especie de "Ihre Kämpfe", y a eso es a lo que van, a corregir lo que ellos entienden por "injusticias históricas".



Ya, ya.

Los rusos son responsables de la expansión de la OTAN hacia su frontera.


----------



## Honkler (17 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los primeros refugiados "ucranianos" llegan a Irlanda, en el reparto de refugiados que hara la UE, el Viruelo pedira que le envien los mas morenitos, por el clima español y tol tema hesse !!!.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El blanco de la foto juraría que pone cara de “algo no me cuadra pero…”


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

Tragicomedia fake del bufón a los gusanos que recibió aplausos


----------



## Seronoser (17 Mar 2022)

Conoces poco Rusia...y poco Estados Unidos.
Yo he vivido en los dos países,y en Moscú soy infinitamente más libre que en Cleveland.

Pero bueno, seguro que tú desde Albacete, conoces mucho más la situación


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## arriondas (17 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es evidente que Rusia y China se mueven por rencores históricos, una especie de "Ihre Kämpfe", y a eso es a lo que van, a corregir lo que ellos entienden por "injusticias históricas".



Como dije en el otro hilo...

_Los "ejpertoj" nunca tienen en cuenta un hecho que es evidente. China le tiene unas ganas enormes a Occidente. Y cuando digo enormes son ENORMES. Ni se lo imaginan.

No podemos olvidar que la concepción que tienen los chinos del mundo y de las relaciones internacionales está muy influenciada por el comportamiento que han tenido con ellos los occidentales. Como miserables colonialistas durante la Guerra del Opio, como carniceros inmisericordes durante la Rebelión de los Boxers en los estertores del Imperio Chino, y también humillando de manera vergonzosa a la república que sucedió a ese Imperio, hasta el punto de desacreditarla por completo. No muchos saben que miles y miles de chinos fueron llevados al frente occidental en la Primera Guerra Mundial, para cavar trincheras y otra clase de trabajos duros como si de esclavos se tratase. Por supuesto, muchos murieron por los obuses y las enfermedades.

Por lo tanto, China también estaba en el bando de los vencedores de la Gran Guerra. Pero ¿cómo se lo agradecieron? Impidiéndoles participar en las negociaciones de Versalles... y dando las antiguas colonias alemanas en China... ¡a Japón! Nuevo desprecio, nueva humillación. Dos años después, Mao funda el partido comunista chino. Y lo anterior explica su éxito, convertir a China en una gran potencia, orgullosa y soberana.

Los chinos nunca han dejado de desconfiar de los líderes de Occidente y sus promesas y bonitas palabras, porque saben lo que éstas esconden. Y ahora están muy motivados para remodelar un orden mundial que consideran a todas luces injusto. Y en ello están, poco a poco, discretamente, a su manera. A la china.

Quien crea que China va a estar a partir un piñón con Occidente no conoce a los chinos. Han trolleado a ese Occidente, de manera épica diría yo. Y las cagadas de los anglos empujando a Rusia hacia ellos han hecho el resto. _

Es algo que también se puede aplicar a Rusia, al mundo árabe, a la India... Incluso a Turquía. Ellos ven las cosas en función del trato recibido, algo por otra parte muy típico de las personas. Hay muchas cuentas pendientes, según todos esos pueblos.


----------



## Eneko Aritza (17 Mar 2022)

Después de toda la propaganda....


----------



## volador (17 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Siempre es así. Los helicópteros de combate son vulnerables a los manpads.



Jajaja,,, si eso de los manpads ya lo sabemos.

Pero lo que parece que no os dais cuenta es de que lanzan toda un carga de cohetes aire-tierra al cielo.....con dos cojones, lo mismo iban a cargarse a algun satélite de los del ELON MUSK

A donde cojones estaban disparando, a ningún lado evidentemente.

A estos dos colegas los enviaron a atacar algún objetivo y a mitad de camino debieron pensar que para lo que cobran que vaya el Coronel con los cuernos si tiene cojones. 

Luego de vuelta a su base dirán que atacaron el objetivo repetidas veces y que volvieron cuando se les acabo la munición.

Una cosa si que es de agradecer, y es que dispararon al aire y por la forma en que lo hicieron parece como si no quisieran hacer ningún daño a nadie.

Pero que a cobardes no les gana nadie, eso seguro.


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> Correcto, en una guerra hay propaganda por las dos partes. Pero el HECHO OBJETIVO es que Rusia ha invadido.



Lo que estás diciendo *es rigurosamente cierto*,
ahora bien, creo que también es cierto que *no lo estás contando todo*.
Sin acritud!


----------



## Remequilox (17 Mar 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Ahora sí, ahora no, ahora no se, ya veremos, nos negamos a pagar, ya hemos pagado. Están muy perdidos. Por cierto dicen que lo han pagado, falta ver si al acreedor le llegan usd, rublos o billetes del monopoly.



Son "Euro"-bonos.
Pagaron, en €uros.
Solo que usaron una hábil y clásica maniobra, el endoso.
Te pago, sí, y en €uros, solo que la orden de pago es contra esa cuenta del Banco Central de Rusia en tal o cual Banco Central de Eur-america, y en concreto contra la cuenta de depósito de pagarés en €uros.
O sea, si hay impago, será porque el librado no ha hecho honor a su compromiso.
Y claro, si eso se pretendía llevar jurídicamente a impago, y activar las cláusulas SWAB, resulta que formalmente el único impago era de los emisores de los pagarés (Eur-américa....).
Los emisores de los euro-pagarés que han aplicado sanciones ya han dicho que los activos rusos siguen congeladísimos, pero que a efectos de pagos de deuda pública, hasta mayo como que serán liberales descongelarán.....
O sea, como lo del SWITF, todos los bancos rusos expulsados, salvo aquellos que significan como un 75 % del volumen de transacciones y sirven para pagar el gas y el petróleo......


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Mar 2022)

Aquí es un héroe": en Boryspil, un niño de 11 años vino a apuntarse a la defensa nocturna

"Aquí es un héroe": en Boryspil, un niño de 11 años vino a apuntarse a la defensa nocturna



En Boryspil, región de Kiev, en la noche del 16 de marzo, hubo una violación de emergencia del toque de queda. Un niño local de 11 años llegó al cuartel general de defensa por la noche para convertirse en uno de los defensores de la ciudad.

Los funcionarios estaban asombrados por el entusiasmo de Maxim por unirse a sus filas. Por lo tanto, el niño recibió no solo una excursión, sino también su primera tarea: hacer un dibujo para los luchadores.

El joven guerrero recibió inmediatamente bebida, comida y regalos. También se le mostró la vida de los defensores e incluso se le permitió tocar la ametralladora.

Maxim estaba muy molesto porque no pudo comenzar a servir de inmediato. Sin embargo, intercambiaron contactos con él y lo pusieron en la lista de voluntarios.

¡Él vino a pelear! ¡Protege a los familiares, la tierra, la ciudad! ¡Aquí es un héroe! No como las frentes sanas que se tiraron en Occidente (Ucrania - ed.), escribió el voluntario Alexei Kovtun.

La madre del niño fue encontrada rápidamente y vino a recoger al bebé. El mensaje le pedía que no regañara al héroe por salir de casa sin permiso. También prometieron venir a visitarlo después de la victoria en la guerra.


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

volador dijo:


> Jajaja,,, si eso de los manpads ya lo sabemos.
> 
> Pero lo que parece que no os dais cuenta es de que lanzan toda un carga de cohetes aire-tierra al cielo.....con dos cojones, lo mismo iban a cargarse a algun satélite de los del ELON MUSK
> 
> ...



En ese caso así sería jajaja  
ahora bien, todo queda grabado en esos bichos y luego se analiza. Les podrían dar de gorrazos si eso fuese cierto. 
Que no lo sé, ojo.


----------



## ZUM (17 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> RUSIA VA A LANZAR ATAQUE NUCLEAR
> 
> TODA LA CUPULA MILITAR RUSA ESTA HUYENDO A LOS URALES A ALTAI. REFUGIOS ATOMICOS



@calopez banea de una puta vez a este subnormal


----------



## Informatico77 (17 Mar 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> Depende del punto de vista y cuanto mas lo analices incrementando con mas datos, resulta que es al revés y Rusia se está defendiendo de la invasión y militarismo UcroUsano.



Te dan con un palo en la cabeza y dices que es tu cabeza la que se acerca al palo. Ya ya .... estáis flipados por vuestro fanatismo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Mar 2022)

Buques de guerra a la vista en Odessa


----------



## volador (17 Mar 2022)

Pero no te das cuenta que disparan cohetes Aire-tierra hacia el cielo.... que no atacaban nada, solo hacían el paripé para poder volver a su base y decir que habían cumplido la misión. 

A estos tipos como los identifiquen los mandan a Siberia por cobardes y chapuzas.


----------



## Informatico77 (17 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Lo que estás diciendo *es rigurosamente cierto*,
> ahora bien, creo que también es cierto que *no lo estás contando todo*.
> Sin acritud!



Cualquier cosa que haya que hablar con Rusia, y hay que hablar mucho, no puede hacerse hasta que retire su ejército.


----------



## otroyomismo (17 Mar 2022)

kron-ragnarok dijo:


> Me suena que ese mismo
> Vídeo se vio a principio de la pandemia.



si


----------



## agarcime (17 Mar 2022)

MINISTERIO DE RELACIONES EXTERIORES DE RUSIA: EL SUMINISTRO DE ARMAS DESDE AMÉRICA A UCRANIA SE CONVERTIRÁ EN UN FACTOR DESESTABILIZADOR Y PODRÍA TENER GRAVES CONSECUENCIAS




Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## kelden (17 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es evidente que Rusia y China se mueven por rencores históricos, una especie de "Ihre Kämpfe", y a eso es a lo que van, a corregir lo que ellos entienden por "injusticias históricas".



No creo ... lo pasao, pasao está. Se mueven para que lo que ha estado pasando hasta ahora no se repita. 

Tu teoría se confirmará si cuando sean ellos los dominantes abusan de nosotros como nosotros hemos abusado de ellos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Mar 2022)

Odessa


----------



## arriondas (17 Mar 2022)

Estamos acostumbrados al concepto anglosajón de la libertad, sin darnos cuenta de que otras sociedades tienen otro concepto distinto de lo que es la libertad. Que está más ligada a la soberanía, a que nadie de fuera dicte la conducta de un pueblo. No a poder comer en un McDonalds o ver porno por internet.


----------



## volador (17 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> En ese caso así sería jajaja
> ahora bien, todo queda grabado en esos bichos y luego se analiza. Les podrían dar de gorrazos si eso fuese cierto.
> Que no lo sé, ojo.



Gorrazos?? ha estos los mandan a Siberia.

De todas formas, este tipo de acciones tan descardas dejan entrever cierto descontrol.

En todas las guerras han pasado cosas de este tipo, en la de las Malvinas había un piloto argentino que siempre le fallaba algo en al avión cuando estaba a 5 minutos de la flota británica y se daba la vuelta, pero no eran tan descarados.


----------



## alnitak (17 Mar 2022)

ZUM dijo:


> @calopez banea de una puta vez a este subnormal




imbecil 6 aviones de el gobierno han aterizsdo en la zona de bunkers en los urales

eso significa que en lasmproximas horas rusia va a poner sus misiles en posicion de ataque

va alanzar un ataque nuclear


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

Sesión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de RF Igor Konashenkov a partir de las 10.00 horas del 17 de marzo de 2022

▪ Unidades de la República Popular de Donetsk luchan por los asentamientos de MARYINKA, GLORIOSA y DULCE(lo ha traducido así el traductor automático del ruski). El avance del día fue de 4 kilómetros.

▪ En la tarde del 16 de marzo, misiles de alta precisión llevaron a cabo un ataque aéreo contra un arsenal de municiones en el pueblo de Sarny, región de Rivne. Las instalaciones de almacenamiento de misiles y municiones fueron destruidas, incluidas las del complejo táctico Tochka-U.

▪ Durante el día pasado, los sistemas de aviación y defensa aérea de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas derribaron un helicóptero Mi-24 ucraniano, un Mi-8 y 12 drones ucranianos, incluidos tres Bayraktar TB2.

46 objetivis militares de Ucrania fueron alcanzados. Entre ellos: 11 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, incluida una división S-300, un lanzacohetes de lanzamiento múltiple, tres puestos de mando, una estación de guerra electrónica, siete depósitos de municiones y 18 áreas de concentración de equipo militar.

▪ En total, desde el comienzo de la operación militar especial, se han destruido: 181 aviones y helicópteros ucranianos, 172 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 170 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 1379 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 133 sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple , 514 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros, así como 1168 unidades de vehículos militares especiales.

▪Estados Unidos lleva muchos años implementando un proyecto secreto en Ucrania para estudiar la transmisión de enfermedades a humanos a través de murciélagos desde hace muchos años. Como parte del proyecto de EE. UU. en Ucrania sobre la transmisión de la gripe aviar se evaluó la posibilidad de causar daños económicos.

▪ El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa publicará un nuevo paquete de documentos sobre el desarrollo de laboratorios biológicos en Ucrania y presentará los resultados de su examen.
#Rusia Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## katiuss (17 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> la que se montan es a tu m@m@... ja ja



Es que las conspiraciones son mucho más molonas que la realidad ... Voy a pillar los Doritos mi gorrito de papel de aluminio y me vuelvo a la cueva...


----------



## kelden (17 Mar 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> Cualquier cosa que haya que hablar con Rusia, y hay que hablar mucho, no puede hacerse hasta que retire su ejército.



Dudo mucho que los rusos tengan algún interés real en volver a hablar con nosotros. Se van a limitar a poner la raya donde ellos quieren y a avisar: "al que pase esta puta raya me lo cargo, cabrones. Hasta nunca".


----------



## crocodile (17 Mar 2022)

Osetios marchan a Donbas .


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Mar 2022)

Explosiones en costa de Odessa, no se especifica la causa, parecen ser minas defensivas que explotan.


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso publicó imágenes de la destrucción de posiciones camufladas con armas y personal de nacionalistas ucranianos en la región de Kiev.

Las posiciones de los nacionalistas fueron descubiertas gracias a los UAV. Una vez reveladas sus posiciones se usó fuego de artillería.

Nuestro equipo logró determinar que el fuego de artillería estaba dirigido a los objetivos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a las afueras y al noreste de la aldea de Moshchun.
#Kiev #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## alnitak (17 Mar 2022)

toda la plana mayor de rusia se dirige al centro de comando estrategico en los urales

me temo lo peor


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

*China se opone a las sanciones de Estados Unidos contra Rusia que desestabilizan el mercado mundial y protegerá los intereses de sus empresas - TASS*


----------



## agarcime (17 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> toda la plana mayor de rusia se dirige al centro de comando estrategico en los urales
> 
> me temo lo peor



Pero son del gobierno seguro? 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Covaleda (17 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Explosiones en costa de Odessa, no se especifica la causa, parecen ser minas defensivas que explotan.



"Ilegalmente" dice el trol del tuiter


----------



## agarcime (17 Mar 2022)

Se está calentando el tema o me lo parece a mi? 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

*¡Los combatientes chechenos en Mariupol rompieron las defensas de la planta metalúrgica de Azovstal donde se encontraban atrincheradas las unidades del batallón Azov!*


----------



## volador (17 Mar 2022)

Al final en algún lado caerán.

Los cohetes Aire-tierra son de tiro tenso, más o menos, pero se dispara con puntería directa, nadie es tan subnormal de disparar un cohete aire-tierra mediante tiro parabólico, no hay forma de saber donde va a caer.

Lo que han hecho esos pilotos es tan estúpido como disparar un SAM en tiro rasante, o disparar con un COLT .45 en tiro parabólico.

Esos se decidieron deshacerse del armamento y luego fueron con cualquier cuento al Coronel de su Regimiento.

Unos perlas.


----------



## kelden (17 Mar 2022)

Te van a meter el hisopo ortodoxo por el culo .....


----------



## kelden (17 Mar 2022)

volador dijo:


> Al final en algún lado caerán.
> 
> Los cohetes Aire-tierra son de tiro tenso, más o menos, pero se dispara con puntería directa, nadie es tan subnormal de disparar un cohete aire-tierra mediante tiro parabólico, no hay forma de saber donde va a caer.
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver ... no le des tantas vueltas .... quería disparar las bengalas y se ha equivocao de botón ....


----------



## Zhukov (17 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Tu en el batzoki opinas sobre la guerra en Ucrania ???, porque en ambientes Bildutarras se apoya claramente a los Novorrusos y a Novorrusia, pero como habeis tragado carros enteros de genaro y lgtbi, _*igual ahora apoyais a la mesetaria Ucrania !!!.*_
> 
> PD- Es una pregunta seria, espero que la respondas. @Zhukov



@kaikus, lo llevo diciendo desde el primer día, me dan asco los separatas vascos y catalanes que apoyan a los de Novorusia sólo porque han visto banderas comunistas. Están apoyando a un bando que es unionista, que lucha por una nación más grande, y por que se respete su idioma y su historia, y están oprimidos por los perdedores de una guerra civil que por traición y cobardía tienen un poder que no merecen. Y lo que los novorusos defienden no es el comunismo, si no las cosas buenas que hizo la Unión Soviética, que son muchas. Igual que aprobar lo bueno que hizo Franco no le hace a uno un fascista.

Es exactamente lo mismo que pasa con los españoles en el País Vasco y en Cataluña. Al menos los catalanazis mayoritarios eran coherentes porque su modelo era Ucrania.

Soy hijo de militar y viví mi infancia en el País Vasco en los años del plomo. Por parte materna tengo antepasados vascos que navegaron con Oquendo y lucharon como requetés con Franco. Soy patriota español y odio a los traidores renegados etarras que son una aberración, un cáncer. Quiero que paguen por todo el mal que han causado y mataría a cien batasunos por cada víctima de ETA y me quedaría corto. Ni olvido ni perdono ni Zaragoza, ni Vic, ni Hipercor.

La única satisfacción que tengo es que los vascos se extinguen y se autodestruyen por la progredumbre y la inmigración.

Odio menos a los catalanazis, que también tengo familia allí, porque todavía no han matado a nadie, aunque en la Guerra Civil también mataron a miles junto con los rojos. Cataluña es a España lo que Ucrania es a Rusia.

La gente de derechas que va con Ucrania es idiota además de inmoral. Nuestro enemigo es Soros, no Putin. Yo quiero un Putin para España.


----------



## .Kaikus (17 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> me temo que nos mandarán los que los primeros países receptores como moldavia y polonia menos quieran. Es decir, avalancha de etnia Romani rumbo a la península.



No te olvides de todos los delincuentes que estaban en prisiones ucranianas y Zelensky ha liberado.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (17 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Como dije en el otro hilo...
> 
> _Los "ejpertoj" nunca tienen en cuenta un hecho que es evidente. China le tiene unas ganas enormes a Occidente. Y cuando digo enormes son ENORMES. Ni se lo imaginan.
> 
> ...



Se te olvida las ganas que le tienen a Rusia. y sus disputas territoriales.


----------



## chemarin (17 Mar 2022)

¿Hablas en clave de humor o simplemente no tienes ni idea de cómo funciona el mundo?


----------



## LIRDISM (17 Mar 2022)

kron-ragnarok dijo:


> Me suena que ese mismo
> Vídeo se vio a principio de la pandemia.



Sí, es el famoso vídeo de la pandemia pero parece que se puede reutilizar para otros eventos. El director de ese atrezzo ha visto que su producto es muy polivalente.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (17 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *¡Los combatientes chechenos en Mariupol rompieron las defensas de la planta metalúrgica de Azovstal donde se encontraban atrincherados las unidades del batallón Azov!*



Ya me está empezando a doler los " tatuajes"

Tuyasabe


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (17 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *¡Los combatientes chechenos en Mariupol rompieron las defensas de la planta metalúrgica de Azovstal donde se encontraban atrincherados las unidades del batallón Azov!*



Pon el enlace y si hay imagenes, mejor. Es una noticia de alcance si se confirma.


----------



## mazuste (17 Mar 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> ...
> 
> es improbable que los chinos se conformen sólo con siberia



¿Por qué china ocuparía Siberia, si el norte de China se está despoblando hacía el sur?


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> "Ilegalmente" dice el trol del tuiter



Las minas están prohibidas desde hace años de cualquier tipo por qué pueden perjudicar a las personas que viven allí pasados muchos años.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> "Ilegalmente" dice el trol del tuiter



El trol del twitter soy yo, lo que pone es la traducción literal que hace google del original de Telegram.


----------



## Teuro (17 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Antes de escribir en este hilo debería ser obligatorio visualizar esta imagen
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 987027



Básicamente todas las democracias del planeta. ¿Qué hay fuera de los márgenes de esas naciones?: Dictaduras, cleptocracias, estados fallidos y teocracias. Y no, la culpa del fracaso del resto no es de "occidente", sino la incapacidad de esas naciones de organizarse.


----------



## volador (17 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Vamos a ver ... no le des tantas vueltas .... quería disparar las bengalas y se ha equivocao de botón ....



Pues si......

Los 2 a la vez y el mismo sitio..... me parece que esa escusa no les libra de Siberia.


----------



## golden graham (17 Mar 2022)

algunos vivis en 1930


----------



## Covaleda (17 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Las minas están prohibidas desde hace años de cualquier tipo por qué pueden perjudicar a las personas que viven allí pasados muchos años.



Incorrecto.
Existe una convención para las minas antipersonales, pero la mencionada es un cacho de mina anticarro del tamaño de un plato hondo.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

volador dijo:


> Al final en algún lado caerán.
> 
> Los cohetes Aire-tierra son de tiro tenso, más o menos, pero se dispara con puntería directa, nadie es tan subnormal de disparar un cohete aire-tierra mediante tiro parabólico, no hay forma de saber donde va a caer.
> 
> ...



Se te ve muy enterao. Tú sabes si esos misiles no son dirigidos?

Supongo que serás contertulio o algo así y ahora nos contestas a todos


----------



## arriondas (17 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Se te olvida las ganas que le tienen a Rusia. y sus disputas territoriales.



Más a los anglos, pero que mucho más. Belgrado, 1999...


----------



## Zepequenhô (17 Mar 2022)

Me resulta curioso que haya gente que siga anclada en el pasado y no sepan lo que ha pasado en los últimos 30 años.

Por favor, no deje de participar en este foro. Sus comentarios son una delicia.


----------



## alnitak (17 Mar 2022)

agarcime dijo:


> Pero son del gobierno seguro?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk




si estan bajando y subiendo en varias zonas de rusia... 

en losnforos americanos estan acojonados


----------



## Covaleda (17 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> El trol del twitter soy yo, lo que pone es la traducción literal que hace google del original de Telegram.



Pues el original del telegram.


----------



## kelden (17 Mar 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Pon el enlace y si hay imagenes, mejor. *Es una noticia de alcance si se confirma.*



Falso ... eso no tiene ningún efecto real en esta guerra. Eso es solo cotilleo p'a twitter.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (17 Mar 2022)

volador dijo:


> Al final en algún lado caerán.
> 
> Los cohetes Aire-tierra son de tiro tenso, más o menos, pero se dispara con puntería directa, nadie es tan subnormal de disparar un cohete aire-tierra mediante tiro parabólico, no hay forma de saber donde va a caer.
> 
> ...



Desperdician los cohetes porque quieren volver a la base.


----------



## alnitak (17 Mar 2022)

esto se pone muuuuuuuuyyy feoooo


----------



## Erwin (17 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> imbecil 6 aviones de el gobierno han aterizsdo en la zona de bunkers en los urales
> 
> eso significa que en lasmproximas horas rusia va a poner sus misiles en posicion de ataque
> 
> va alanzar un ataque nuclear



A quien? o tal vez se lo van a hacer a ellos? una bomba sucia en Moscú?
Rusia, ahora no tiene ninguna necesidad, y eso sería un acto de desesperación...y los desesperados somos nosotros, occidente.


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (17 Mar 2022)

¿Hay posibilidades de que cuando caiga Mariopol, con el batallón Azov y demás unidades se produzca un colapso del ejercito ucraniano en el resto del país?. Tiene pinta de que están poniendo toda la carne en el asador en esa zona, muy fortificada y defendida.

¿Veis posible una caída del castillo de naipes tras esa derrota?.


----------



## npintos (17 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *¡Los combatientes chechenos en Mariupol rompieron las defensas de la planta metalúrgica de Azovstal donde se encontraban atrincherados las unidades del batallón Azov!*



Chechenos y Batallón Azov en un mismo "campo de juego"...La cosa promete.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Incorrecto.
> Existe una convención para las minas antipersonales, pero la mencionada es un cacho de mina anticarro del tamaño de un plato hondo.



Nos referimos a minas marinas y hay que declarar las zonas en las que se ponen.

Si son de tierra ya habría que ver ese tema


----------



## golden graham (17 Mar 2022)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> ¿Hay posibilidades de que cuando caiga Mariopol, con el batallón Azov y demás unidades se produzca un colapso del ejercito ucraniano en el resto del país?. Tiene pinta de que están poniendo toda la carne en el asador en esa zona, muy fortificada y defendida.
> 
> ¿Veis posible una caída del castillo de naipes tras esa derrota?.



SI cae Mariupol y Jarkov, Game over


----------



## Proletario Blanco (17 Mar 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Pon el enlace y si hay imagenes, mejor. Es una noticia de alcance si se confirma.



Segun los turcochinos y sus lovers, Maripoul ya ha caido una docena de veces. La realidad es que los rusos estan atascados en todos los frentes y siguen asumiendo perdidas enormes.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (17 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Las minas están prohibidas desde hace años de cualquier tipo por qué pueden perjudicar a las personas que viven allí pasados muchos años.



Las minas antitanque no estan prohibidas.


----------



## vladimirovich (17 Mar 2022)

Transnistria esta liquidada, en cuanto comience la desercion masiva de los rusos en Ucrania, Moldavia solo tendra que avanzar sus lineas y se acabo la republica de Transnistria.


----------



## bigmaller (17 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> toda la plana mayor de rusia se dirige al centro de comando estrategico en los urales
> 
> me temo lo peor



Con los transpondedores encendidos... Para que lo sepamos todos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Pon el enlace y si hay imagenes, mejor. Es una noticia de alcance si se confirma.



Tienes también vídeo: t.me/intelslava/22574


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> "Ilegalmente" dice el trol del tuiter


----------



## volador (17 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Se te ve muy enterao. Tú sabes si esos misiles no son dirigidos?
> 
> Supongo que serás contertulio o algo así y ahora nos contestas a todos



Esos misiles no son teledirigidos, más que nada porque no son misiles.


Solo hay un sistema en el mundo capaz de teledirigir 20 ó 30 misiles a la vez, es el AEGIS, pero no hay forma de hacerlo volar, intentaron poner hélices a un destructor pero no funcionó....la gravedad que es OTANIANA y tal.

Pero repito no son misiles, son cohetes "tontos" aire-tierra disparados por pilotos cobardes.


----------



## Cosmopolita (17 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Voy ha hacer un vatinicio(sic): la bandera roja con la hoz y el martillo va a volver a ondear en las torres del Kremlin



Entiendo que hablan de pogrom que tuvieron lugar en el Imperio Ruso. Lo digo por si desconoces su propia historia.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (17 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Falso ... eso no tiene ningún efecto real en esta guerra. Eso es solo cotilleo p'a twitter.



Exacto.

La caída de Mariupol, está más que descontado, tanto para rusos como ucris, de significar algo, sería más bien para los milicianos de Donestk. Y las ganas que tienen los chechenos de dar " masajes".


----------



## XXavier (17 Mar 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Conspiranoic mode ON.
> 
> Sobre el primer supuesto, el de advertencia sobre despoblado, mucha lluvia de polvo veo yo por ahí.
> 
> No sé, no sé...



Si la explosión se hace a suficiente altura, no hay problema apenas de contaminación radiactiva.


----------



## volador (17 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Desperdician los cohetes porque quieren volver a la base.



Y solado que se retira sirve para otra batalla, debieron de pensar


----------



## kelden (17 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿Por qué china ocuparía Siberia, si el norte de China se está despoblando hacía el sur?



Porque aquí andan empeñaos en que los chinos quieren joder a los rusos. 

Dado el tamaño de las economías es muy difícil que una relación ruso-china vaya a ser distinta de una ruso-norteamericana. Las diferencias de Rusia con ambos son similares porque China y USA son de tamaños parejos. Pero a diferencia de a EEUU, al que no vende prácticmaente nada, Rusia puede venderle muchas cosas a China (armas, energía, etc...etc...), y sobre todo, que en China la gente tiene cerebro y en EEUU están descerebrados.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (17 Mar 2022)

volador dijo:


> Y solado que se retira sirve para otra batalla, debieron de pensar



No creo. Esos se han cansado de la guerra.


----------



## .Kaikus (17 Mar 2022)

Vienen cositas desagradables, ayer el dia 16 de marzo era el inicio previsto de la invasion ucraniana de las republicas "rebeldes", una semana despues el 24 de este mes, *estaremos muy cerca de la III Guerra Mundial, *dos fechas proximas pero con un mismo objetivo otanico y van cumpliendo sus plazos, hay que tenerles miedo, si la invasion ukra se hubiese producido *estariamos a fecha de hoy, exactamente igual, su objetivo de destruir europa sigue avanzando, quien es el agresor ???.*

PD- En el hilo Algo pasa con la ofensiva rusa. Está atascada y sufriendo muchas pérdidas los borregos atlantistas miopes, siguen balando felices.


----------



## ferrys (17 Mar 2022)

Video muy aclaratorio de la situación real. Vemos como las fuerzas rusas están fortificadas como esperando un ataque de alguien.......¿la OTAN?.
La situación militar cambia por completo. Ya hay muchas zonas donde va a ser imposible para cualquier ejercito recuperar.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

volador dijo:


> Esos misiles no son teledirigidos, más que nada porque no son misiles.
> 
> 
> Solo hay un sistema en el mundo capaz de teledirigir 20 ó 30 misiles a la vez, es el AEGIS, pero no hay forma de hacerlo volar, intentaron poner hélices a un destructor pero no funcionó....la gravedad que es OTANIANA y tal.
> ...



Ah, que no son misiles?

El enterao



Suponemos que afirmarás por activa y por pasiva que no son misiles y ya está, un porquelovalgo


----------



## capitán almeida (17 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Transnistria esta liquidada, en cuanto comience la desercion masiva de los rusos en Ucrania, Moldavia solo tendra que avanzar sus lineas y se acabo la republica de Transnistria.



Contigo de conducator


----------



## Proletario Blanco (17 Mar 2022)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> ¿Hay posibilidades de que cuando caiga Mariopol, con el batallón Azov y demás unidades se produzca un colapso del ejercito ucraniano en el resto del país?. Tiene pinta de que están poniendo toda la carne en el asador en esa zona, muy fortificada y defendida.
> 
> ¿Veis posible una caída del castillo de naipes tras esa derrota?.



De verdad crees que Maripoul va a caer pronto??


----------



## paconan (17 Mar 2022)

Que esta pasando?


----------



## Fauna iberica (17 Mar 2022)

Espero que a todo nazi que atrapen en los controles los ejecuten en el acto.


----------



## Bartleby (17 Mar 2022)

En la televisión ucraniana también irrumpen con un cartel. Lo pongo, porque al tratarse de propaganda rusa, nosotros no lo veremos en los medios, como cuando pasó en la televisión rusa.
"Zelenski ríndete, deja las drogas y vuelve a los escenarios" dice la pancarta exhibida


----------



## Mitrofán (17 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Aquí es un héroe": en Boryspil, un niño de 11 años vino a apuntarse a la defensa nocturna
> 
> "Aquí es un héroe": en Boryspil, un niño de 11 años vino a apuntarse a la defensa nocturna
> 
> ...



el niño de 11 años, más hacia al final del mensaje convertido en "bebé" (de 11 años) parece como mucho no tener más de 5 años


----------



## bigmaller (17 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿Por qué china ocuparía Siberia, si el norte de China se está despoblando hacía el sur?



Porque es mejor para occidente!


----------



## chemarin (17 Mar 2022)

Es decir, que Putin ataca a Ucrania por órdenes de Soros, ¿eso quieres decir?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Mar 2022)

Otro vídeo de Mariupol y de los encargados de la limpieza de los ucranianos que quedan…


----------



## Teuro (17 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Como dije en el otro hilo...
> 
> _Los "ejpertoj" nunca tienen en cuenta un hecho que es evidente. China le tiene unas ganas enormes a Occidente. Y cuando digo enormes son ENORMES. Ni se lo imaginan.
> 
> ...



¿Y? La historia es la que es y se ha llegado a donde se ha llegado por méritos de quién gano y fallos de quien perdió. No podemos estar mortificándonos porque España no sea la potencia dominante cuando realmente pudo serlo, o que Francia perdiera las Guerras Napoleónicas o que en Marruecos sigan esperando la reconquista del Al'Andalus. Los problemas actuales del mundo son otros, pero claro, lo miso esta "guerra" es lo que buscan para solucionarlos con excusas de tiempos pasados.


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

Mariupol


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (17 Mar 2022)

Pocos progresos sobre el terreno en los últimos días, la situación permanece estable pero eso si las bajas disparadas. Normalmente en este tipo de guerras es el ocupante el que pone el grueso de las bajas.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (17 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Estamos acostumbrados al concepto anglosajón de la libertad, sin darnos cuenta de que otras sociedades tienen otro concepto distinto de lo que es la libertad. Que está más ligada a la soberanía, a que nadie de fuera dicte la conducta de un pueblo. No a poder comer en un McDonalds o ver porno por internet.



La libertad del Yate y la mansion en Altea pocas cosas te las da.

Tu come cebada y ten soberania y .... esas cosas


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (17 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Mariupol
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 987112



No les quedan tanques, ni camiones ni...., que parece un tren de la india todo lleno de hindis hasta la bandera.


----------



## Cosmopolita (17 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Por la noche, los nazis demolieron un monumento a los liberadores del 249º regimiento del NKVD en la región de Odessa de Fontanka.
> 
> La palabra clave aquí es "por la noche".
> 
> t.me/surf_noise1/8441



Me parece bien que lo han demolido.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Covaleda (17 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Nos referimos a minas marinas y hay que declarar las zonas en las que se ponen.
> 
> Si son de tierra ya habría que ver ese tema



La mina TM62, que es la mencionada y a la que yo me he referido, es una mina anticarro.
No está prohibida. Inútil seguir dándole vueltas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Mar 2022)

Odessa, se confirman los buques merodeando.....hasta la noche, os leo.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (17 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Las minas están prohibidas desde hace años de cualquier tipo por qué pueden perjudicar a las personas que viven allí pasados muchos años.



Dile a Rusia que quite las millones de minas que tiene en la frontera Ruso China


----------



## arriondas (17 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> La libertad del Yate y la mansion en Altea pocas cosas te las da.
> 
> Tu come cebada y ten soberania y .... esas cosas



Aquí como bastante bien, de todo. 

¿En serio te crees libre?


----------



## npintos (17 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Espero que a todo nazi que atrapen en los controles los ejecuten en el acto.



Me recuerda a los "valientes" SS intentando borrar sus tatuajes...

Siempre pensé en lo ridículo de esas normas y comportamientos. Cuando el chiringuito se cae, son carne de cañón porque llevan la marca de la bestia tatuada. Es algo que está por fuera de lo militar o paramilitar, simplemente son cuestiones de rebaño, de pertenencia a una manada.

Los jefes saben que una vez que los borregos han aceptado tatuarse, solamente les queda seguir hasta el final, ya no pueden escapar.


----------



## capitán almeida (17 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Pocos progresos sobre el terreno en los últimos días, la situación permanece estable pero eso si las bajas disparadas. Normalmente en este tipo de guerras es el ocupante el que pone el grueso de las bajas.



Pa cuando el mítico hilo del timing de la debacle rusochechena?


----------



## XXavier (17 Mar 2022)

La 'masacre' del teatro de Mariupol. Todos han salido con vida, porque estaban en el refugio...

Fuente: 'Die Presse' de Viena, hoy.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (17 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Aquí como bastante bien, de todo.
> 
> ¿En serio te crees libre?



Que se lo digan a los Rusos que tienen que purificarse y hacer autolimpieza.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Cosmopolita (17 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Porque aquí andan empeñaos en que los chinos quieren joder a los rusos.
> 
> Dado el tamaño de las economías es muy difícil que una relación ruso-china vaya a ser distinta de una ruso-norteamericana. Las diferencias de Rusia con ambos son similares porque China y USA son de tamaños parejos. Pero a diferencia de a EEUU, al que no vende prácticmaente nada, Rusia puede venderle muchas cosas a China (armas, energía, etc...etc...), y sobre todo, que en China la gente tiene cerebro y en EEUU están descerebrados.



¿De verdad piensas que relación entre se Rusia y China es de igual a igual? Rusia necesita a China muchísimo más que China a Rusia. Pekín va a jugar su base de debilitamiento temporal de Rusia. Rusia y China sólo comparten la cama pero tiene diferentes sueños.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriondas (17 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Que se lo digan a los Rusos que tienen que purificarse y hacer autolimpieza.



Purificarse... Tócate los cojones...


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (17 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¿De verdad piensas que relación entre se Rusia y China es de igual a igual? Rusia necesita a China muchísimo más que China a Rusia. Pekín a jugar su base de debilitamiento temporal de Rusia. Rusia y China sólo comparten la cama pero tiene diferentes sueños.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Me autocito:

*Dado el tamaño de las economías es muy difícil que una relación ruso-china vaya a ser distinta de una ruso-norteamericana. Las diferencias de Rusia con ambos son similares porque China y USA son de tamaños parejos.*


----------



## visaman (17 Mar 2022)

a mi esta campaña me recuerda las de Rommel en África no se por que


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> a mi esta campaña me recuerda las de Rommel en África no se por que



Aporta más info hombre


----------



## .Kaikus (17 Mar 2022)

Se trata de apenas un minuto y pico de conversación, enterrado en las cuatro horas de entrevista entre Oliver Stone y Vladímir Putin que ha editado el cineasta, pero el fragmento no tiene desperdicio. Como quien no quiere la cosa, Stone le dice a Putin que ha oído hablar de *al menos cinco tentativas de atentar contra la vida *del presidente ruso. Este, visiblemente complacido, no solo lo confirma, sino que le explica los consejos que recibió al respecto *nada menos que de Fidel Castro*, a quien la CIA y grupos paramilitares cubanos de derecha intentaron eliminar en numerosas ocasiones.
El diálogo es el siguiente:

STONE: Tres veces presidente, cinco intentos de asesinato, me dicen. No tantas como Castro, a quien he entrevistado. Creo que él debe haber sufrido unas cincuenta. Pero hay *cinco auténticas [contra usted]* de las que he oído hablar.

PUTIN: Sí, he hablado con Castro de eso. Y me dijo: '¿Sabes por qué sigo vivo? Porque siempre he sido yo quien se ocupaba *personalmente de mi propia seguridad*'. Pero sí, hago mi trabajo. Y los oficiales de seguridad hacen el suyo y todavía lo siguen haciendo con bastante éxito.

S: En otras palabras, usted confía en su seguridad, y han hecho un gran trabajo.

P: Confío en ellos.

S: Porque la forma principal de magnicidio… intentas *infiltrarte en la seguridad del presidente*.

P: Lo sé. ¿Sabes lo que se dicen entre rusos? Dicen que aquellos que están destinados a ser ahorcados nunca morirán ahogados.

S: ¿Cuál es su destino, señor? ¿Lo sabe?

P: Solo Dios conoce nuestro destino… El de usted y el mío.

S: *Morir en la cama*, tal vez.

Todo indica a que hay gran parte de verdad en las alegaciones sobre intentonas de asesinato contra el presidente ruso, y dado el gran número de enemigos que ha acumulado en sus 17 años en el poder, lo raro sería lo contrario. Según un artículo publicado en el diario 'Pravda', los planes o tentativas serias *han sido en realidad al menos siete*.

Putin habla durante los funerales de Anatoly Sobchak, en 2000. (Reuters)
Sobre los dos primeros -ambos en 2000, durante su primer año en la presidencia- apenas hay datos, puesto que gran parte de la información permanece clasificada. En febrero, el Servicio de Protección Federal (FSO) aseguró haber abortado *un plan para matar a Putin durante el funeral* de su antiguo mentor y alcalde de San Petersburgo, Anatoly Sobchak. Sergei Devystov, portavoz del FSO, aseguró que “detrás de la intentona no había un psicópata, sino cierta organización”, sin dar más detalles. En agosto, los servicios de inteligencia recibieron otro soplo sobre un plan para acabar con el mandatario ruso durante una reunión informal de los presidentes de la Comunidad de Estados Independientes en Yalta. *Cuatro chechenos y varios ciudadanos de países de Oriente Medio* fueron detenidos.

Sabemos más detalles sobre el siguiente intento, en *una visita oficial a Azerbaiyán en 2002*. Los servicios de seguridad azeríes detuvieron a un ciudadano iraquí llamado Kyanan Rostam, que había recibido entrenamiento en Afganistán y tenía vínculos con militantes chechenos, y a quien le fue entregado *un cargamento de explosivos diez días antes* de la llegada de Putin. Rostam fue juzgado y condenado a diez años de cárcel por estos hechos.

Apenas un mes después, el equipo de protección de Putin tuvo un sobresalto cuando un automóvil Zhiguli entró en el perímetro del Kremlin y un hombre corpulento de unos 40 años se bajó del vehículo gritando: “*¡Soy el presidente de Rusia! *¡Llevadme ante Vladímir Putin!”. El individuo fue inmediatamente arrestado e identificado: se trataba de un tal Ivan Zaitsev, un perturbado que había *desarrollado problemas mentales* tras el asesinato y la decapitación de su hermano, aparentemente por delincuentes comunes. Zaitsev ya había tratado de reventar una puerta del Kremlin con otro coche -un Volga- el año anterior.

Durante la investigación, los agentes descubrieron el diario de Zaitsev, en el que había escrito: *“Voy a cortarle la cabeza a Putin”*. Al ser interrogado, el hombre aseguró que sabía que Putin era un espía alemán que había conducido a Rusia al nazismo.





Putin abandona el aeropuerto berlinés de Tegel en una limusina blindada, en 2003. (Reuters)
No sería el último susto del año: en noviembre, según varios medios de prensa rusos, se descubrieron *40 kilos de explosivos junto a una autopista* del extrarradio de Moscú por la que debía pasar Putin. La carretera fue clausurada y la comitiva presidencial tomó otra ruta. Según algunos testigos, un grupo de supuestos ingenieros fueron vistos trabajado en un bosque cercano, supervisados por un Mercedes de lujo con cristales tintados. Los explosivos fueron retirados misteriosamente, y las autoridades rusas jamás han reconocido que este incidente haya tenido lugar. Hay dos posibles explicaciones: uno, que efectivamente sea un bulo, o dos, que detrás de esta tentativa *se encontrase alguien realmente poderoso* cuyo enfrentamiento con Putin fuese preferible no divulgar.

En junio de 2003, un policía local descubrió casi por casualidad una bolsa junto a la carretera entre San Petersburgo y Pskov, por donde el convoy de Putin debía cruzar pocas horas después. La bolsa contenía *un artefacto explosivo bastante rudimentario* que fue fácilmente desactivado. En estos años no se ha publicado información alguna sobre los presuntos responsables del atentado fallido.

Algo más de transparencia hubo en el caso de dos ciudadanos rusos *detenidos por los servicios antiterroristas del Reino Unido* en octubre de ese mismo año, al parecer delatados por el ex agente disidente del FSB Alexander Litvinenko. Los dos hombres habían contactado con Litvinenko para les pusiese en contacto con el magnate Boris Berezovsky, archienemigo de Putin, para que este financiase *un plan de asesinato durante un viaje oficial* del presidente ruso. Los dos individuos fueron interrogados durante cinco días, y finalmente fueron puestos en libertad por falta de pruebas.

Según el reprotaje de 'Pravda', Putin se ha visto además *envuelto en varias colisiones de vehículos*, “ninguna de las cuales parecía un accidente de tráfico ordinario”. “Las amenazas contra el presidente ruso son absolutamente reales. Muchos extremistas y organizaciones terroristas han amenazado desde hace tiempo con matar al presidente”, declaró Gennady Gudkov, miembro del Comité de Seguridad del Estado de la Duma (el parlamento ruso), en el citado artículo. "El Servicio de Protección Federal toma en consideración todas las posibles amenazas mientras elige *una táctica apropiada para proteger al presidente*", asegura. Y cuando se trata del que algunos consideran el hombre más poderoso del mundo, a quien sin duda muchos querrían ver muerto, toda precaución es poca.









Los siete intentos fallidos de asesinar a Putin, según el Kremlin


Ha habido de todo: perturbados, terroristas chechenos, posibles oligarcas... En sus 17 años en el poder, el presidente ruso ha sido objeto de varios intentos de magnicidio, aunque rara vez habla de ello




blogs.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (17 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Purificarse... Tócate los cojones...



Diselo al loco zar, son sus palabras


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Mar 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Añade Rusia, y despues quita Rusia y Estados Unidos y pon *los judios* y te compro la historia.



Blackrock , que son los verdaderos amos del mundo y por lo tanto los jefes de Biden , el capital proviene de fondos de inversión chinos, judíos y árabes , todos ellos enemigos implacables de Europa .
Lo que está pasando desde hace años y que todo el mundo sabe ( feminismo, la sospechosa y alarmante invasión africana/musulmana , ataque y destrucción de las bases estructurales de la sociedad como las familias y la reproducción , viogen , el sentimiento patriótico o religioso que es una forma de cohesionar a la población , el estímulo y financiación de enfrentamientos internos desestabilizadores , de hecho los etarras y separatistas están en el gobierno ... ) todo me lleva a pensar que en sus acuerdos , los judíos han cedido el solar de Al Ándalus a los árabes que lo llevan reclamando desde hace siglos como ellos reclamaban Israel. 

España es la tierra prometida y de esta vez va la vencida .


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

Tanque ruso tira de un transporte blindado ucraniano abandonado.

El ejército ruso se apoderó de un vehículo blindado de transporte de personal BTR-4 ucraniano en la región de Jarkov.

Los ucranianos arrojaron el vehículo al campo y se recuperó con la ayuda de un tanque.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (17 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Segun los turcochinos y sus lovers, Maripoul ya ha caido una docena de veces. La realidad es que los rusos estan atascados en todos los frentes y siguen asumiendo perdidas enormes.



Lo que he visto anunciar es el cerco de la ciudad, no su toma. Ahora la noticia si se confirma es la entrada de los rusos en puntos claves de mariupol. Por supuesto hay que asegurarse la noticia.


----------



## manodura79 (17 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Costumbres nazis



Menuda salvajada. 

Enviado desde mi RNE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## visaman (17 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> si estan bajando y subiendo en varias zonas de rusia...
> 
> en losnforos americanos estan acojonados



si eso llama a Putin y confírmalo y si sabemos que eres Daniel stulin


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

Batería Msta-S en Izyum fotografiada por los corresponsales militares @anna_news

La artillería autopropulsada rusa 2S19 "Msta-S" bombardea al enemigo cerca de la ciudad de Izyum en la región de Kharkov.


----------



## crocodile (17 Mar 2022)

Escalada de los anglos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (17 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Falso ... eso no tiene ningún efecto real en esta guerra. Eso es solo cotilleo p'a twitter.



Tiene impacto y se lo razono: supondría que el mar de Azov se convertiría en un lago ruso. Se liberarian tropas rusas para atacar al ejército ucraniano en el Donbass, que ya lo esta pasando mal en sus flancos norte y sur. Dos brigadas ucranianas excelentes quedarían destruidas. La captura de una gran ciudad como Mariupol siempre aporta prestigio y recursos.

Evidentemente no sería el fin de la guerra, pero si un éxito importante para los rusos.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (17 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Purificarse... Tócate los cojones...



Tu en el fondo haces bien en escribir desde Rusia todo lo que dices que estas en contra de España, OTAN, USA....

No sea que te purifiquen....


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Mar 2022)

BLACKROCK O PIEDRA NEGRA : 










Qué es la “Piedra Negra” venerada en el Islam


En la Meca, la principal ciudad sagrada para los musulmanes (sura *2 119), se encuentra la Gran Mezquita. Dentro de ella está la Kaaba (o “Cubo” en




israelnoticias.com







En la Meca, la principal ciudad sagrada para los musulmanes (sura *2 119), se encuentra la Gran Mezquita. Dentro de ella está la Kaaba (o “Cubo” en castellano) una construcción cúbica que contiene la famosa Piedra Negra, considerada “piedra santa” por los musulmanes, en su interior. Al principio el Qurán parte de la anatemización de la Meca y luego la eleva como su capital espiritual.

El lugar que hoy solo ocupa la Kaaba que está en la Gran Mezquita de la Meca era el mayor santuario pagano de Arabia hasta la “_restauración_” echa por Muhámmad (Mahoma).

Había más de 300 ídolos (algunos dicen 360) entre los cuales destacaba la famosa Piedra Negra (al-hagar al-aswad) venerada hasta hoy. 


Entre los ídolos estaba* un trozo de la Luna, la Piedra Negra o “piedra santa”* (al-hagar al-aswad), identificada con Iláh (Alláh), una de las divinidades principales, que había caído del cielo como un meteorito. Actualmente está empotrada en el ángulo sudeste de la Kaaba a un metro del suelo y tiene 30 cm de diámetro. Los peregrinos musulmanes se afanan en besarla y tocarla (recordemos que el culto a las piedras es paganismo).

Cuando Muhámmad “limpió” el santuario de la idolatría derribó todos los dioses-ídolos, menos éste, la Piedra Negra, la “piedra santa”, que aún hoy preside la construcción dentro una de las esquinas del pequeño edificio o templete con forma cúbica llamado Kaaba.

En casi todos los hogares, webs o instituciones islámicas que podáis visitar hay fotos y representaciones de este ídolo que es la Kaaba


----------



## arriondas (17 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Diselo al loco zar, son sus palabras



De momento, estamos siendo testigos de un cambio social importante en el país. Y no es sólo Putin, que un país no es sólo gobernado por una sola persona.


----------



## .Kaikus (17 Mar 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Estoy esperando ver como desalojan esos miles de personas atrapadas, y que gracias a Dios han sobrevivido a un bombardeo masivo que ha volatilizado el teatro.
> Una alegría que no haya victimas.



Si las dos inscripciones del parking del teatro de Mariupol atacado, son reales, ponia niños en ruso, esta clarinete que en los sotanos del edificio se almacenaban armas del batallon Azov.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (17 Mar 2022)

Parece que Francisco se apunta también a la guerra. El próximo 25 de marzo, día de la Anunciación, serán Rusia y Ucrania consagradas al Sagrado Corazón de María en ceremonia celebrada en el Vaticano, tal como reclamaba el mensaje de Fátima. ¿Vas a reconocerlo ya como Papa y quitarte de sedevacantista?


----------



## arriondas (17 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Tu en el fondo haces bien en escribir desde Rusia todo lo que dices que estas en contra de España, OTAN, USA....
> 
> No sea que te purifiquen....



España es mi país, y debería ser más soberano. EEUU quiere joder a Europa.


----------



## Deitano (17 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Hablando en serio :
> 
> Esta guerra tiene muy difícil solución.
> 
> ...



Rusia está perdiendo tropas y material a tal ritmo que cuando acabe la guerra de Ucrania, incluso ganándola, le van a quedar pocas ganas más de intentar otra en un buen tiempo.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (17 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> De momento, estamos siendo testigos de un cambio social importante en el país. Y no es sólo Putin, que un país no es sólo gobernado por una sola persona.



Como para no cambiar, todos con el culo apretado no sea que el vecino me acuse de .......


----------



## pirivi-parava (17 Mar 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> La 'masacre' del teatro de Mariupol. Todos han salido con vida, porque estaban en el refugio...
> 
> Fuente: 'Die Presse' de Viena, hoy.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 987113




Que alegría, espero que todos los informativos que han abierto con esa noticia sacarán imágenes del gozoso rescate


----------



## Trajanillo (17 Mar 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> Parece que Putin ha asesinado a un montón de gente en el Teatro de Mariupol



No me creo nada...


----------



## Gotthard (17 Mar 2022)

volador dijo:


> A ver si alguien es capaz de explicar esta maniobra..
> 
> ZOKA en Twitter: "Ka 52 Mi 28 Popasna Lugansk https://t.co/dQTNt10g3g" / Twitter



Parece que los pilotos van acojonados con los stingers ucranianos.

Los helicopterios al lanzar sus propios cohetes hacia arriba crean fuentes muy intensas de luz infrarroja que pueden cegar la cabeza de busqueda activa de un misil stinger y hacerle perder el bloqueo, girando 180 grados y cubriendose con bengalas se aseguran que lo pierden y pueden irse cagando hostias fuera del alcance del paisano que lleva el lanzador.

Posiblemente el piloto del Kamov creyó ver un lanzador y aviso por radio al Mischiaschiev que lo seguia, que repitio la maniobra evasiva.

Es mucho mas barato perder tus cohetes si con eso salvas el helicoptero.

No tiene otra explicación.


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

Alas 11.30 hora de Moscú, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania trasladaron tres piezas de artillería hacia el hidroparque Zhuravlevsky a través de la calle Solidaridad en Jarkov.

Media hora más tarde, los cañones fueron destruidos por fuego de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.
#Rusia #Ucrania #Kharkov
@rybar


----------



## bigmaller (17 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Me autocito:
> 
> *Dado el tamaño de las economías es muy difícil que una relación ruso-china vaya a ser distinta de una ruso-norteamericana. Las diferencias de Rusia con ambos son similares porque China y USA son de tamaños parejos.*



Pero te olvidas de cómo encara cada superpotencia la relacion con rusia. Si quieres una rusia vasalla o quieres una rusia socia. 

USA Queria quedarse con rusia como se ha quedado con europa. 

China le estará ofreciendo a rusia cooperacion. Una relacion de tu a tu con un fin común. Cargarse a USA.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Mar 2022)

Para los que babean esperando la mediación china:


----------



## arriondas (17 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Como para no cambiar, todos con el culo apretado no sea que el vecino me acuse de .......



Aquí la gente pasa de todo. Ni te lo imaginas...


----------



## Mitrofán (17 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Estamos acostumbrados al concepto anglosajón de la libertad, sin darnos cuenta de que otras sociedades tienen otro concepto distinto de lo que es la libertad. Que está más ligada a la soberanía, a que nadie de fuera dicte la conducta de un pueblo. No a poder comer en un McDonalds o ver porno por internet.



el concepto de libertad individual (algo más que comer en mcdonalds o ver porno a discreción) no es alglosajón, tiene una larga tradición en la cultura y la política occidental . sólo forzando mucho la analogía se pueden colocar en una misma categoría conceptual la soberanía colectiva y la libertad individual. atañen a ámbitos distintos. mejor hablar de los límites a la libertad individual y de los límites a la soberanía de las entidades político-sociales o estados realmente existentes.
en última instancia una soberanía incuestionada refuerza las libertades individuales y una soberanía que se desdibuja o diluye o desaparece refuerza la unanimidad y el borreguismo woke.


----------



## visaman (17 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Aporta más info hombre



movimientos rápidos y decisivos estirar la logística al limite y mas allá etc..


----------



## Trajanillo (17 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Escalada de los anglos.



Lo mismo esta vez no le saca las castañas del fuego a Inglaterra sus primos, porque a lo mejor no puede hacerlo.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Mar 2022)

Flores rojas florecen en #Xinjiang: El viernes se estrenará una nueva película Why Are the Flowers So Red centrada en las historias de los héroes patrióticos en #Xinjiang que patrullan la frontera en la meseta del Pamir a lo largo de siete décadas.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Mar 2022)

yo me lo creo, yo soy *Z* ubnormal


----------



## capitán almeida (17 Mar 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> Rusia está perdiendo tropas y material a tal ritmo que cuando acabe la guerra de Ucrania, incluso ganándola, le van a quedar pocas ganas más de intentar otra en un buen tiempo.



Tranquilo con las que le está suministrando la otan tien pa reponese de sobra


----------



## Caracalla (17 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Vamos a ver ... no le des tantas vueltas .... quería disparar las bengalas y se ha equivocao de botón ....



Igual ya no tenían bengalas y es el procedimiento habitual para evitar el derribo del helo?

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Proletario Blanco (17 Mar 2022)

Las deserciones en el ejercito ruso son numerosas. La mayoria de los reclutas no saben que estan haciendo en Ucrania. Son obligados a vanzar y si se retiran les disparan los chechenos que no salen de la retaguardia. 

Segun los ucros, han encontrado a soldados rusos atados a postes o arboles, que presuntamente fueron abandonados para que se congelaran por la noche. Puede ser el castigo por retroceder.


----------



## bigmaller (17 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Parece que los pilotos van acojonados con los stingers ucranianos.
> 
> Los helicopterios al lanzar sus propios cohetes hacia arriba crean fuentes muy intensas de luz infrarroja que pueden cegar la cabeza de busqueda activa de un misil stinger y hacerle perder el bloqueo, girando 180 grados y cubriendose con bengalas se aseguran que lo pierden y pueden irse cagando hostias fuera del alcance del paisano que lleva el lanzador.
> 
> ...



TOSS? No puede ser? Yo creo que es lo mas logico.









Toss bombing - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Ricohombre (17 Mar 2022)

Las iglesias orientales y en particular la rusa siempre han sido completamente vasallas del poder temporal. Ud. que sabe de estos temas, se agradecería mas información, en especial sobre el uso que el régimen le esta dando a los popes.


----------



## alcorconita (17 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Parece que los pilotos van acojonados con los stingers ucranianos.
> 
> Los helicopterios al lanzar sus propios cohetes hacia arriba crean fuentes muy intensas de luz infrarroja que pueden cegar la cabeza de busqueda activa de un misil stinger y hacerle perder el bloqueo, girando 180 grados y cubriendose con bengalas se aseguran que lo pierden y pueden irse cagando hostias fuera del alcance del paisano que lleva el lanzador.
> 
> ...



La tiene.









How the Vikhr Anti-Tank Missile Works || Kalashnikov Media


The trials proved the characteristics of the missile and the effectiveness of the latest upgrades




en.kalashnikovgroup.ru


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (17 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> yo me lo creo, yo soy *Z* ubnormal



Vaya Estado MAFIOSO CRIMINAL.
Donde tendrá esta pajara el yate


----------



## JAG63 (17 Mar 2022)

TB2 ukro derribado


----------



## crocodile (17 Mar 2022)

Inteligencia británica, bueno, propaganda 

La invasión rusa de Ucrania se ha estancado en gran medida en todos los frentes.

Las fuerzas rusas han hecho un progreso mínimo en tierra, mar o aire en los últimos días y continúan sufriendo grandes pérdidas.

La resistencia ucraniana sigue siendo firme y bien coordinada. La gran mayoría del territorio ucraniano, incluidas las principales ciudades, permanece en manos ucranianas.


----------



## Von Rudel (17 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Las deserciones en el ejercito ruso son numerosas. La mayoria de los reclutas no saben que estan haciendo en Ucrania. Son obligados a vanzar y si se retiran les disparan los chechenos que no salen de la retaguardia.
> 
> Segun los ucros, han encontrado a soldados rusos atados a postes o arboles, que presuntamente fueron abandonados para que se congelaran por la noche. Puede ser el castigo por retroceder.




Ese mismo mensaje lo has puesto hace una semana.


Fuentes de primerisima mano.


----------



## .Kaikus (17 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Restos de un UAV Bayraktar TB2 derribado cerca de Kiev.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 987068
> Ver archivo adjunto 987069
> ...



Son caros y los turcos no fabrican los motores, los compraban en Ucrania...


----------



## ksa100 (17 Mar 2022)

Numerous Russians sought to leave Russia for Finland last weekend


A NUMBER of Russians have left Russia over concerns about the rumoured declaration of martial law and the impact of crippling economic sanctions. With scheduled flights out of the country suspended except for Turkey and the United Arab Emirates, many have turned their attention to the rail...




www.helsinkitimes.fi


----------



## piru (17 Mar 2022)

Doctrina militar ukra: Buscar siempre el escudo humano.

Obús D-30 del Batallón de Crimea de las Fuerzas de Defensa Territorial en una zona residencial:


Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## mazuste (17 Mar 2022)

No necesitamos sermones de los violadores del derecho internacional - La misión de China responde a la OTAN


El portavoz de china en la UE responde a una pregunta sobre los comentarios del líder de la OTAN sobre China:

*P: Según los informes, el Secretario General de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, dijo ayer que cualquier apoyo ruso, ya sea militar o de otro tipo, en realidad ayudará a Rusia a librar una guerra brutal contra un Estado soberano independiente, Ucrania, y les ayudará a seguir librando una guerra que trae muerte. , sufrimiento y gran destrucción. También afirmó que China, como miembro del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU, tiene la obligación de defender y cumplir realmente el derecho internacional y unirse al resto del mundo en la condena de la invasión rusa. ¿Cuál es su comentario?

Respuesta: Hemos tomado nota de los comentarios pertinentes. Los chinos pueden entender perfectamente el dolor y el sufrimiento de otros países
porque nunca olvidaremos quién voló nuestra embajada en la República Federal de Yugoslavia. No necesitamos lecciones de justicia de un violador 
del derecho internacional. Como vestigio de la Guerra Fría y la mayor alianza militar del mundo, la OTAN sigue ampliando su geografía y su radio de
acción. ¿Qué papel ha desempeñado en la consecución de la paz y la estabilidad en el mundo? La OTAN debe reflexionar cuidadosamente.*


----------



## ksa100 (17 Mar 2022)

Russians Leaving Their Country for Finland Due to Fear of Isolation - SchengenVisaInfo.com


Citizens of Russia have been leaving their country for Finland as the sanctions from the Western countries as well as the pressure from the Russian government just keeps on growing. The border crossing between Finland and Russia, located at Vaalimaa, has been registering an increased flow of...



www.schengenvisainfo.com


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (17 Mar 2022)

Ucrania: las negociaciones están en un punto más "técnico" que otra cosa. Ucrania no capitulará; se espera derrotar a Rusia. 


*El ministro de defensa de Ucrania, Oleksii Reznikov, habló a través de un enlace de video con los eurodiputados del comité de asuntos exteriores y del subcomité de seguridad y defensa y se planteó el tema de las negociaciones de paz con el Kremlin,* informa Daniel Boffey.

Reznikov dijo que los abogados estaban involucrados en la redacción de documentos conjuntos, pero que cualquier avance dependería de que Rusia aceptara un alto el fuego total.

Él dijo:



> Por supuesto, en primer lugar, durante las negociaciones hablaremos sobre un alto el fuego, sobre corredores humanitarios, la provisión de evacuación de la población civil con agua, con alimentos, y tal vez más adelante podamos firmar este acuerdo de paz.
> Pero según los términos del pueblo ucraniano, nunca aceptaríamos ninguna capitulación y nuestras fuerzas armadas están listas para resistir. Así que hoy, podríamos decir que las negociaciones son más o menos a nivel técnico. Y por supuesto, los abogados están involucrados, los políticos están involucrados y no voy a entrar en más detalles sobre las negociaciones.
> Pero tengo que asegurarte que todavía no hay nada de lo que estar satisfecho. Pero espero que terminemos esta guerra muy pronto y, por supuesto, derrotando al Kremlin.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (17 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Ese mismo mensaje lo has puesto hace una semana.
> 
> 
> Fuentes de primerisima mano.



No. Demuestralo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Mar 2022)

Ataco a casi todos mis vecinos, nadie me quiere, me pregunto cómo puedo tener todavía algún simpatizante en el mundo ... son *Z* ubnormales ?


----------



## Charidemo (17 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Putin reparte a los magnates rusos. No apto para otano-globalistas, porque lo de la quinta columna no les conviene.





Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> No les quedan tanques, ni camiones ni...., que parece un tren de la india todo lleno de hindis hasta la bandera.



Es usual en ellos moverse así.


----------



## Magick (17 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ministerio de Defensa ruso: "Se llevó a cabo un ataque de precisión contra un depósito militar de las AFU en la región de Rivne. Las instalaciones de almacenamiento que contenían misiles y municiones, incluidos los misiles para el complejo táctico Tochka-U, fueron destruidas.
> 
> t.me/sashakots/30011



Preparando el terreno para la futura ocupación de la central nuclear.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Parece que los pilotos van acojonados con los stingers ucranianos.
> 
> Los helicopterios al lanzar sus propios cohetes hacia arriba crean fuentes muy intensas de luz infrarroja que pueden cegar la cabeza de busqueda activa de un misil stinger y hacerle perder el bloqueo, girando 180 grados y cubriendose con bengalas se aseguran que lo pierden y pueden irse cagando hostias fuera del alcance del paisano que lleva el lanzador.
> 
> ...



Cohetes S-8 guiados probablemente…


----------



## Proletario Blanco (17 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Ataco a casi todos mis vecinos, nadie me quiere, me pregunto cómo puedo tener todavía algún simpatizante en el mundo ... son *Z* ubnormales ?



Segun la propaganda rusa y sus mamporreros del foro, Ucrania se esta autoinvadiendo y esta autobombardeando sus hospitales.


----------



## ksa100 (17 Mar 2022)

Cientos de Testigos de Jehová huyen de Rusia


La invasión rusa en Ucrania empeoró la situación para los más de 170,000 fieles que residen en aquel país.




www.telemundo51.com


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (17 Mar 2022)

*Reino Unido desplegará 100 soldados y un sistema de misiles en Polonia*
El Reino Unido enviará un sistema de misiles Sky Sabre y 100 soldados a Polonia, dijo el secretario de Defensa, Ben Wallace. 
Gran Bretaña, como todos los demás miembros de la OTAN, se ha negado a pisar Ucrania, pero ha reforzado los recursos en los países vecinos de la OTAN. 
Otros miembros de la OTAN también se han movilizado para reforzar la seguridad del flanco oriental de la alianza militar. 
Wallace se encuentra actualmente en Varsovia, Polonia, para conversaciones bilaterales sobre la crisis de Ucrania.
Dijo en una conferencia de prensa: "Vamos a desplegar el sistema de misiles antiaéreos de alcance medio Sky Sabre en Polonia con alrededor de 100 personas para asegurarnos de que estamos junto a Polonia, protegiendo su espacio aéreo de cualquier otra agresión por parte de Rusia".


----------



## Von Rudel (17 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Doctrina militar ukra: Buscar siempre el escudo humano.
> 
> Obús D-30 del Batallón de Crimea de las Fuerzas de Defensa Territorial en una zona residencial:
> Ver archivo adjunto 987191
> ...




De primera de resistencia ante una invasión.


Joder es que parecéis nuevos en estas cosas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Doctrina militar ukra: Buscar siempre el escudo humano.
> 
> Obús D-30 del Batallón de Crimea de las Fuerzas de Defensa Territorial en una zona residencial:
> Ver archivo adjunto 987191
> ...



En Nikolaev leí ayer.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Mar 2022)

¡No! ¡No en Siria sino en Ucrania! Aparentemente, ISIS tiene muchos colores y formas, ¡uno de ellos es rubio con ojos azules! (+18) sensible.


----------



## Gonzalor (17 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Las deserciones en el ejercito ruso son numerosas. La mayoria de los reclutas no saben que estan haciendo en Ucrania. Son obligados a vanzar y *si se retiran les disparan los chechenos que no salen de la retaguardia*.



Eso ya lo hizo Stalin en la guerra contra los nazis, en Stalingrado incluso prohibió a los civiles abandonar la ciudad.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Segun la propaganda rusa y sus mamporreros del foro, Ucrania se esta autoinvadiendo y esta autobombardeando sus hospitales.



hay gente que necesita ayuda, no sé si sería adecuado y conveniente dar sus IP's a las autoridades para que puedan entrar en sus doritocuevas, los rescaten de si mismos, y los sometan a tratamiento en los centros psiquiátricos pertinentes


----------



## crocodile (17 Mar 2022)

Importante la declaración de Putin de ayer, se ha quitado de encima la basura traidora de los oligarcas, ahora tiene las manos libres para defender los intereses de la nación no de 4 ricachones.


----------



## Gotthard (17 Mar 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> La tiene.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No son vikhr, como mucho puedes tirar dos a la vez y en el video cada helicoptero tira al menos una media docena, creo que son los S-8 sin guia que llevan en los tambores.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Mar 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> Rusia está perdiendo tropas y material a tal ritmo que cuando acabe la guerra de Ucrania, incluso ganándola, le van a quedar pocas ganas más de intentar otra en un buen tiempo.



Bueno eso es propaganda de guerra. 
Hitler pensaba que lo suyo era un paseo que acababa en dos semanas . 
De hecho nadie auguró la llamada segunda guerra mundial y menos con tremendas consecuencias catastróficas hasta que empezó. 

En la duda si enfrentarse a Hitler o dejarle hacer , destituyeron al legítimo rey de Inglaterra para sustituirlo por el títere de su hermano tartamudo y dicen que retrasado, que además se murió al poco tiempo ( el padre de Isabel ) . Se inventaron de cara a la borregada que dimitía porque se había enamorado de una divorciada americana ( menuda patraña , pero ya nos hemos dado cuenta que cuela cualquier cosa ) 

Los que decidieron ir a la guerra buscaron al alcohólico genocida Churchill que además estaba completamente arruinado en sus últimos años de vida derroida porque sabían que firmaría cualquier papel que le pusieran delante a cambio de un soborno .


_DESCRIPCION Y FICHA_
_Realizado por el director Barry Avrich llega este poderoso documental basado en el libro del aclamado biógrafo de Churchill Sir Martin Gilbert que examina un aspecto descuidado de uno de los líderes más reconocidos de la historia del mundo, La relación de Winston Churchill con los Judios y las cuestiones judías. Sobre la base de un tesoro de entrevistas con miembros de la familia Churchill, Sir Conrad Black, Sir Martin Gilbert, Alan Dershowitz, el 11 de Duque de Marlborough y otros, Avrich muestra cómo Churchill más allá del tipo de amistad con Judios británicos individuales creó una obsesión extraña para convertirse en defensor de las causas judías, además de ser responsable, de la creación del esta nacional judío, Israel, en Palestina. Como líder de guerra y el primer ministro en tiempos de paz, esta película examina los orígenes, las consecuencias y los resultados del compromiso de Churchill con los Judíos._









Una extraña obsesión, Churchill y los judíos


Realizado por el director Barry Avrich llega este poderoso documental basado en el libro del aclamado biógrafo de...




www.documaniatv.com













Chamberlain, Hitler y Europa: el lado oculto de la Segunda Guerra Mundial


La historia ha presentado al primer ministro británico como un anciano que no fue capaz de enfrentarse al Führer cuando era necesario. El novelista Robert Harris tiene otra idea




www.elconfidencial.com





Chamberlain, Hitler y Europa: el lado oculto de la Segunda Guerra Mundial

El 30 de septiembre de 1938 se aprobaron y firmaron los conocidos como acuerdos de Múnich. Con ellos se ponía fin a la crisis de los Sudetes, que estuvo a punto de hacer entrar en guerra a Reino Unido y Francia contra Alemania, pero abrían la puerta a la *Segunda Guerra Mundial*, que estallaría apenas un año más tarde. En la ciudad bávara se acordó que la cadena montañosa se incorporase a Alemania sin que hubiese ningún representante de Checoslovaquia, donde se encontraba esta región, y contraviniendo el Tratado de Versalles. Para la historia queda la imagen de* Adolf Hitler* y *Benito Mussolini *junto al *sonriente primer ministro británico*, *Neville Chamberlain*.







La historia ha sido particularmente dura con el político inglés, quien se vio forzado a dimitir el 9 de mayo de 1940 (moriría en noviembre de ese mismo año), después de que la invasión nazi de Noruega pusiese de manifiesto que la política de apaciguamiento por la que se le recordará eternamente no solo había sido fallida, sino que* había dado alas al Führer *en su intento de extender el Reich por toda Europa.
Cuando Chamberlain volvió a pisar Inglaterra, sin embargo, declaró haber conseguido *“la paz para nuestro tiempo”* mientras agitaba el documento ante los ingleses que le recibían. Los ecos de la devastadora Primera Guerra Mundial aún resonaban en la cabeza de muchos ingleses, y el primer ministro era consciente de ello.


----------



## bigmaller (17 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> De primera de resistencia ante una invasión.
> 
> 
> Joder es que parecéis nuevos en estas cosas.



Es lo que tiene intentar rebatir subnormalidades como que los rusos disparan a edificios civiles....

Por supuesto que disparan a edificios civiles.. .


----------



## jgrr (17 Mar 2022)

Novorosinform REPORTED: That the #Russian armed Forces Broke through the Defenses of the Azovstal plant in #Mariupol,in the coming day,s Mariupol will come under the Control of the #DPR army from #Donetsk and #Russian Forces,#Mariupol will be taken Before the end of the Week.
Traducido del inglés al
Novorosinform INFORMÓ: que las fuerzas armadas #Russian atravesaron las defensas de la planta de Azovstal en #Mariupol , en los próximos días, Mariupol quedará bajo el control del ejército #DPR de las fuerzas #Donetsk y #Russian , #Mariupol se tomará antes del final de la semana.


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

*Human Rights Watch pide a Ucrania que deje de publicar videos de prisioneros de guerra rusos y de violar sus derechos*


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Proletario Blanco (17 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Eso ya lo hizo Stalin en la guerra contra los nazis, en Stalingrado incluso prohibió a los civiles abandonar la ciudad.



Y tambien hizo lo mismo en Leningrado (San Putasburdel hoy en dia).


----------



## Charidemo (17 Mar 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Parece que Francisco se apunta también a la guerra. El próximo 25 de marzo, día de la Anunciación, serán Rusia y Ucrania consagradas al Sagrado Corazón de María en ceremonia celebrada en el Vaticano, tal como reclamaba el mensaje de Fátima. ¿Vas a reconocerlo ya como Papa y quitarte de sedevacantista?



Todavía quedaría otra parte: el arrepentimiento de los pecados en occidente. LGTBI por ejemplo. Cosas de religión.


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

El único sistema de misiles antiaéreos S-300 en servicio en el ejército eslovaco podría transferirse a Ucrania únicamente después de que se encontrase un reemplazo adecuado, explicó en una entrevista Yaroslav Nagy, jefe del ministerio de defensa de la república.


----------



## @Durruty (17 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> No necesitamos sermones de los violadores del derecho internacional - La misión de China responde a la OTAN
> 
> 
> El portavoz de china en la UE responde a una pregunta sobre los comentarios del líder de la OTAN sobre China:
> ...



Joer!, que contestación más bien dada!, redonda!

Puta madre los chinos!

Al bocazas ese con corbata de la OTAN se le tendría que caer la cara de vergüenza!

Al Solana, el socialista, seguro que no porque no la tiene...


----------



## CEMENTITOS (17 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Ahora dime como esta mujer consiguió viajar en el tiempo y poner un tweet varios dias antes, avisando justo de lo contrario.



Por cierto, ¿ya os toca la cuarta dosis, no?
O es que el virus ya no mata niños en el parque, o chavales en los botellones... Que alguien me explique como va eso.


----------



## Gotthard (17 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> TOSS? No puede ser? Yo creo que es lo mas logico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son cohetes, con ese angulo los manda para cuenca. Y son cohetes muy pequeños, el chiste de los S8 es que caigan todos mas o menos juntos.


----------



## chemarin (17 Mar 2022)

Menudo idiota eres, te pongo en el ignore por imbécil.


----------



## Trajanillo (17 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El único sistema de misiles antiaéreos S-300 en servicio en el ejército eslovaco podría transferirse a Ucrania únicamente después de que se encontrase un reemplazo adecuado, explicó en una entrevista Yaroslav Nagy, jefe del ministerio de defensa de la república.



Y Rusia vendio los S300 sin capar, para que se pudieran volver contra ellos? No lo creo.


----------



## workforfood (17 Mar 2022)

Esta guerra tiene los días contados Mariúpol ya está tomado cuando tomen Odesa se acabó la guerra.


----------



## alcorconita (17 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> No son vikhr, como mucho puedes tirar dos a la vez y en el video cada helicoptero tira al menos una media docena, creo que son los S-8 sin guia que llevan en los tambores.




Los S-8 también pueden ser guiados. Pero bueno, en definitiva, sean del modelo que sean, esos cobetes han ido donde tenían que ir.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Son cohetes, con ese angulo los manda para cuenca. Y son cohetes muy pequeños, el chiste de los S8 es que caigan todos mas o menos juntos.



…una actualización propuesta de cohetes "tontos" a misiles de precisión guiados por láser disparados por salva - S-8 (cohete) - es.wikitonghop.com

Están probando cosas nuevas…


----------



## cuasi-pepito (17 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Espero que a todo nazi que atrapen en los controles los ejecuten en el acto.




En mi época radical tribu urbanera me decían por qué no me hacía tatuajes con lema....ya me olía yo que tatuarse a la larga es un peligro.


----------



## bigmaller (17 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Son cohetes, con ese angulo los manda para cuenca. Y son cohetes muy pequeños, el chiste de los S8 es que caigan todos mas o menos juntos.



Es raro que el primero se "encuentre" con manpads y que el segundo haga lo mismo. Yo me inclino por saturacion de area y sin exponerse. Ganas alcance y pierdes precision


----------



## Trajanillo (17 Mar 2022)

@Durruty dijo:


> Joer!, que contestación más bien dada!, redonda!
> 
> Puta madre los chinos!
> 
> ...



Tsun Zhu y tal...


----------



## crocodile (17 Mar 2022)

❗ La situación en Ucrania a las 14:00 horas del 17 de marzo de 2022

Adquisiciones territoriales mapeadas durante una operación militar especial en Ucrania del 13 al 17 de marzo de 2022.

▪En la dirección Donetsk-Lugansk, continúa el avance y cierre preciso de la caldera. Bajo Volnovakha, la zona de control se está expandiendo.

▪ La lucha continúa cerca de Kharkov, la agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF está tratando de cerrar el cerco, al mismo tiempo que avanza hacia Slavyansk. En Izyum, se están produciendo combates en las afueras del sur hacia Barvenkovo.

▪ En la dirección de Sumy, expansión del control territorial alrededor de Akhtyrka.

▪En Mariupol, hay un lento avance tanto desde el oeste como desde el este. Se rompieron las órdenes defensivas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y "Azov" en "Azovstal".

▪ En las direcciones Nikolaev-Krivoy Rog, Kiev y Zaporozhye sin cambios significativos.

Mapa en alta resolución

rybar


----------



## .Kaikus (17 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> La gente de derechas que va con Ucrania es idiota además de inmoral. Nuestro enemigo es Soros, no Putin. Yo quiero un Putin para España.



Totalmente de acuerdo, te cite el mensaje de @mapachën porque se referia a ti, segun el estas cometiendo supuestos delitos de odio y los va recopilando, sonaria hasta gracioso, pero no lo es, un saludo.


----------



## Homero+10 (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## el ejpertoc (17 Mar 2022)

*Putin ahora mismo en directo en tv*


----------



## Dylan Leary (17 Mar 2022)

Russia is threatening Bosnia and Herzegovina with its intentions to join NATO. The ambassador of the aggressor country stated that they reserve the right to respond to such an opportunity.

"On the example of Ukraine, we have shown what we expect. If there is a threat, we will respond," said the Russian "diplomat". (Можуть повторити "український сценарій": Росія погрожує Боснії)


----------



## paconan (17 Mar 2022)

Comentan por tw que puede ser la élite rusa siendo evacuada de Moscú a un lugar más seguro en los Urales
Reuniones sobre un alto el fuego, movimientos de tropas, etc...
Algo pasa con todo este movimiento aéreo

Fuerza Aérea Rusa Ilyushin IL-76MD RFF9923 en dirección norte desde Pskov.



El jefe de la Agencia Espacial Federal Rusa (Roscosmos), Dmitry Rogozin, usa Tu-204-300. Éste de camino al cosmódromo de Baikonur desde Moscú. (Nota: no ha habido ninguna prueba ICBM asociada con Baikonur desde 2008).


----------



## crocodile (17 Mar 2022)

Ukronazis haciendo cosas nazis.

Pero ejjjjjjjjjjj que son los buenos me lo han dicho las tv OTAN españolas.

Human Rights Watch pide a Ucrania que deje de publicar videos de prisioneros de guerra rusos y de violar sus derechos


----------



## Gotthard (17 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> …una actualización propuesta de cohetes "tontos" a misiles de precisión guiados por láser disparados por salva - S-8 (cohete) - es.wikitonghop.com
> 
> Están probando cosas nuevas…



Si, podria ser un lanzamiento beyond the horizon de esos nuevos modelos.... es interesante el asunto.


----------



## chemarin (17 Mar 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Parece que Francisco se apunta también a la guerra. El próximo 25 de marzo, día de la Anunciación, serán Rusia y Ucrania consagradas al Sagrado Corazón de María en ceremonia celebrada en el Vaticano, tal como reclamaba el mensaje de Fátima. ¿Vas a reconocerlo ya como Papa y quitarte de sedevacantista?



El Papa consagrará Rusia para evitar una catástrofe, como pidió la Virgen de Fátima en las apariciones
Es interesante, pero el mensaje de Fátima dice:


> «*Si se escuchan mis peticiones, Rusia se convertirá y tendrán paz*; si no, esparcirá sus errores por el mundo, promoviendo guerras y persecuciones a la Iglesia», contaron los niños que les había dicho la Virgen en una aparición.



Las supuestas declaraciones de la Virgen hacen referencia a otro contexto, cuando Rusia formaba parte de la URSS, entonces el ateísmo reinaba, y la Iglesia tuvo periodos de persecución, aunque también los tuvo de relativa tranquilidad y tolerancia. En el contexto actual el mensaje no tiene apenas sentido, porque no veo a Rusia promoviendo guerras y persecuciones a la Iglesia.


----------



## Dylan Leary (17 Mar 2022)

A mine allegedly exploded on a beach in Odessa


----------



## Abu-Yunis (17 Mar 2022)

Ésa es únicamente una carta apostólica, pero Pío XII nunca celebró formalmente una consagración de Rusia. Juan Pablo II el 25 de marzo de 1984 consagró al mundo entero, pero no particularmente a Rusia como hará ahora Francisco. 

El Papa Francisco consagrará Rusia y Ucrania al Inmaculado Corazón de María


----------



## McNulty (17 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Esta guerra tiene los días contados Mariúpol ya está tomado cuando tomen Odesa se acabó la guerra.



Al menos sería suficiente para partir con una posición de fuerza en las negociaciones de la pá del corrá.

Con todo el sur en sus manos, Putin puede exigir bastantes cosas.


----------



## tomasjos (17 Mar 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Las iglesias orientales y en particular la rusa siempre han sido completamente vasallas del poder temporal. Ud. que sabe de estos temas, se agradecería mas información, en especial sobre el uso que el régimen le esta dando a los popes.



Consecuencia del cesaropapismo romano oriental del que son herederos los países eslavos


----------



## rejon (17 Mar 2022)

Y no se le ha ocurrido a Biden pedirle a nuestra Irene Montero el arma secreta: legion de feministas y convencen a los generales rusos en un santiamen


----------



## Feriri88 (17 Mar 2022)

el ejpertoc dijo:


> *Putin ahora mismo en directo en tv*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 987210




En los paises normales las reuniones se hacen cara a cara


Creo que este no esta en Moscu
Ha construido una replica de su sala de juntas en medio de Siberia y esta alli


----------



## Gotthard (17 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Es raro que el primero se "encuentre" con manpads y que el segundo haga lo mismo. Yo me inclino por saturacion de area y sin exponerse. Ganas alcance y pierdes precision



Si, te lo compro.... o como dice por ahi @Hércules Poirot 2013 bis que sean S-8 guiados por enjambre, se ve que el angulo y direccion de lanzamiento es el mismo para ambos helicopteros.


----------



## MagicPep (17 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Comentan por tw que puede ser la élite rusa siendo evacuada de Moscú a un lugar más seguro en los Urales
> Reuniones sobre un alto el fuego, movimientos de tropas, etc...
> Algo pasa con todo este movimiento aéreo
> 
> Fuerza Aérea Rusa Ilyushin IL-76MD RFF9923 en dirección norte desde Pskov.



a mi avisarme cuando haya flujo de gerifaltes desde la UE e Israel a las montañas rocosas... q ya estoy de blandemias y de 3º guerras mundiales hasta el moño


----------



## Dylan Leary (17 Mar 2022)

The maneuvers of Russian ships in the Black Sea on March 17 are an attempt at psychological pressure on the people of Odessa, not a real preparation for landing, - said the spokesman of the Odessa OVA Sergei Bratchuk.




Obukhovsky district.

The situation is stable and under control. There is a problem of insufficient quantity of some products. At the gas station, there are insufficient volumes of fuel, queues.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (17 Mar 2022)

Los grrulos refugiados ucranianos que vamos a tener por europa van a ser los nuevos albanokosovares...Ya la están liando en Moldavia y Polonia, borrachos, cánticos patrióticos-futboleros por la calle a cualquier hora, peleas. Con dinero y sin nada que ahcer, pero encima van de sobraos por ese reconocimiento internacional que tienen.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

Peskov: el jefe de *el Estado que lanzó la bomba atómica no tiene derecho a decirle a nadie que es un criminal de guerra.*

Las declaraciones del presidente estadounidense Joseph Biden de que el líder ruso Vladimir Putin es un "criminal de guerra" son inadmisibles e imperdonables, dijo el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Mar 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa, como ya hemos vistos en Siria…como les funcionó allí lo vuelven a usar en Ucrania…


----------



## volador (17 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ah, que no son misiles?
> 
> El enterao
> 
> ...



Jajajaj.....que ridículo y que mongolo eres.

Me pones un video del un UH-60 disparando un HELLFIRE y me lo comparas con un KA-52 y un KA-50 lanzando una andanada de cohetes tonto hacia la luna.

No tienes ni puta idea y solo con el video que me has puesto confundiendo un UH-60 Yanki con un KA-52 ruso me la acabas de demostrar.


----------



## Dylan Leary (17 Mar 2022)

Russia warns United States: we have the might to put you in your place


Russia warned the United States on Thursday that Moscow had the might to put the world's pre-eminent superpower in its place and accused the West of stoking a wild Russophobic plot to tear Russia apart.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Informatico77 (17 Mar 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> Eso es como cuando el Rey Persa propuso a los griegos que depusieran las armas para respetarles la vida, a lo que un simple soldado le contestó que era precisamente por mantener sus armas que eran respetados y exhortados a negociar y que por ello no depondrían las armas.
> Tienen que desnazificar toda Ucrania y entonces no habría ya nada que negociar con el marioneto farlopero, sino con el ventríloquo que con la mano metida por su trasero abre y cierra su bocaza para hacerlo parlotear.



Tu amado líder está muy cabreado. Acaba de soltar un discurso amenazando a su propio pueblo. Señal inequívoca de que está cabreado y las está pasando canutas. A las ratas putinescas no os quedará otra que volver a vuestras sucias alcantarillas a seguir comiendo mierda y bebiendo pis.


----------



## Octubrista (17 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Comentan por tw que puede ser la élite rusa siendo evacuada de Moscú a un lugar más seguro en los Urales
> Reuniones sobre un alto el fuego, movimientos de tropas, etc...
> Algo pasa con todo este movimiento aéreo
> 
> ...




El petróleo, en las últimas horas sube de golpe, casi un 7% ahora:









Precio del petróleo Brent | Cotización del Brent - Investing.com


Conozca toda la información sobre el precio del petróleo Brent hoy. Siga los futuros de la cotización del petróleo y el precio por barril de Brent.



es.investing.com





Algo saben que no sabemos.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (17 Mar 2022)

Biden acaba de llamar al presidente de los AMARILLOS


----------



## Informatico77 (17 Mar 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> En los paises normales las reuniones se hacen cara a cara
> 
> 
> Creo que este no esta en Moscu
> Ha construido una replica de su sala de juntas en medio de Siberia y esta alli



Putin no se fía de nadie. Sabe que más de uno "de los suyos" quiere rebanarle el cuello.


----------



## piru (17 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Costumbres nazis



Se nota que el que graba lo hace disimuladamente. Habrá ukras vigilando y se está jugando terminar atado a un árbol. Un valiente.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (17 Mar 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Los grrulos refugiados ucranianos que vamos a tener por europa van a ser los nuevos albanokosovares...Ya la están liando en Moldavia y Polonia, borrachos, cánticos patrióticos-futboleros por la calle a cualquier hora, peleas. Con dinero y sin nada que ahcer, pero encima van de sobraos por ese reconocimiento internacional que tienen.



por si masacrar un país no fuese suficiente, ahora llegan los libelos contra los refugiados


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

Hay un chiste circulando en internet ruso ahora mismo:

Dos rusos caminando por las ruinas de Washington dc, uno le dice al otro: 

"sabes, Dimitri, creo que estamos perdiendo la guerra... de la información".


----------



## kelden (17 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Pero te olvidas de cómo encara cada superpotencia la relacion con rusia. Si quieres una rusia vasalla o quieres una rusia socia.
> 
> USA Queria quedarse con rusia como se ha quedado con europa.
> 
> China le estará ofreciendo a rusia cooperacion. Una relacion de tu a tu con un fin común. Cargarse a USA.



Lo citaba en el post original. Me refiero a las diferencias que puede encontrar Rusia entre usanos y chinos, asumiendo en ambos casos que son el socio pequeño:

.- En china hay vida inteligente y en USA no. Los yankis solo entienden una forma de relacionarse con el resto del mundo: dominación. 
.- Rusia puede vender muchas cosas a China que a USA no. Desde armas hasta tecnología espacial pasando por comida.
.- Y otra que no he citado y por la que los chinos están muy interesados: los rusos tienen unos garrotes que te cagas, que los chinos no tienen y que resultan muy convincentes a la hora de enfrentarse a los yankis.

Los astros se están alineando para que se de la peor alianza económico-militar posible para occidente.


----------



## Von Rudel (17 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Es lo que tiene intentar rebatir subnormalidades como que los rusos disparan a edificios civiles....
> 
> Por supuesto que disparan a edificios civiles.. .




No vas a no atacar a alguien que te esta disparando.


Pero es que en esta puta guerra veo subnormalidades por doquier, desde llamar nazis a todos los ucranianos a decir que los Rusos son poco mas que una horda que mueren a millones.


----------



## Zappa (17 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> El petróleo, en las últimas horas sube de golpe, caso un 7% ahora:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Posiblemente, entre bambalinas, debe haber un pifostio del copón en la OPEC.

Los Saúd están viendo que EEUU ya no es el amigo confiable de siempre. 
Que puede que merezca la pena abrirse a los amigos de ojos rasgados, ahora que la cosa está como está.

Aunque claro, una apertura demasiado obvia puede hacer que Bin Salman, en el mejor de los casos (siempre habrá otro noble), o la casa de Saúd entera en el peor de los casos (si se decide romper la baraja), duren muy poco.

El acojone debe ser masivo.

Tomar partido es letal ahora mismo.

De ahí que China siga de perfil con todo este tema.

El primero que habla, pierde.


----------



## el ejpertoc (17 Mar 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> En los paises normales las reuniones se hacen cara a cara
> 
> 
> Creo que este no esta en Moscu
> Ha construido una replica de su sala de juntas en medio de Siberia y esta alli



Si está en Moscú, está en su despacho.


----------



## capitán almeida (17 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y no se le ha ocurrido a Biden pedirle a nuestra Irene Montero el arma secreta: legion de feministas y convencen a los generales rusos en un santiamen



Con que le mande a tu amada Cuca Gamarra ya levanta la bandera blanca vladimiro


----------



## rejon (17 Mar 2022)

Me quedo alucinado con algunos comentarios donde hay gente que justifica una invasion en la que estan matando a miles de personas.


----------



## paconan (17 Mar 2022)

En Kaliningrado tienen armas nucleares 

Fuerza Aérea Rusa Ilyushin IL-76MD RA-78796 dirigiéndose sobre el Golfo de #Finlandia en ruta a #Kaliningrado .


----------



## capitán almeida (17 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Me quedo alucinado con algunos comentarios donde hay gente que justifica una invasion en la que estan matando a miles de personas.



Hablas de Irak Jose María?


----------



## bigmaller (17 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> No vas a no atacar a alguien que te esta disparando.
> 
> 
> Pero es que en esta puta guerra veo subnormalidades por doquier, desde llamar nazis a todos los ucranianos a decir que los Rusos son poco mas que una horda que mueren a millones.



Es el deje progre. La doble moral.... El simplismo.... NWO.... . Sea esto lo que sea.


----------



## rejon (17 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Con que le mande a tu amada Cuca Gamarra ya levanta la bandera blanca vladimiro



Anda y vete a la puta mierda...cabo chusquero...


----------



## crocodile (17 Mar 2022)

Putin y Aksyonov en directo.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (17 Mar 2022)

No sé si está puesto, interesanta


----------



## capitán almeida (17 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Anda y vete a la puta mierda...cabo chusquero...



Buen día Gaviotón, ahora cobramos en falopa con el cambio de jefazo en génova?


----------



## rejon (17 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Hablas de Irak Jose María?



Qiue vá hablo con tu puta madre,que está de acuerdo...cabo chusquero.....


----------



## Expected (17 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Rusia reanuda las exportaciones de diamantes en bruto a la India después de un breve descanso debido a las sanciones - The Times of India



No va a haber pañales para limpiar a Biden. Le van a hacer un Bukake entre Rusia, India, China y algunos BBC que no va a saber ni como ponerse...


----------



## capitán almeida (17 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Qiue vá hablo con tu puta madre,que está de acuerdo...cabo chusquero.....



Que obsesión con las hetairas, te viene de familia gaviotón?


----------



## capitán almeida (17 Mar 2022)

Expected dijo:


> No va a haber pañales para limpiar a Biden. Le van a hacer un Bukake entre Rusia, India, China y algunos BBC que no va a saber ni como ponerse...



Saldrá gaviotón al rescate con su nuevo argumentario feijoniano


----------



## Octubrista (17 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> En Kaliningrado tienen armas nucleares
> 
> Fuerza Aérea Rusa Ilyushin IL-76MD RA-78796 dirigiéndose sobre el Golfo de #Finlandia en ruta a #Kaliningrado .



Es un avión de transporte de gran tonelaje, típico de transporte de mercancías, no creo que porte armas nucleares, pero mejor que hablen los expertos.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Posiblemente, entre bambalinas, debe haber un pifostio del copón en la OPEC.
> 
> Los Saúd están viendo que EEUU ya no es el amigo confiable de siempre.
> Que puede que merezca la pena abrirse a los amigos de ojos rasgados, ahora que la cosa está como está.
> ...



Sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que el ejercito Bartardo no tiene que desplazarse a Barbaria, ya está alli desde la guerra del Golfo,


----------



## volador (17 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Parece que los pilotos van acojonados con los stingers ucranianos.
> 
> Los helicopterios al lanzar sus propios cohetes hacia arriba crean fuentes muy intensas de luz infrarroja que pueden cegar la cabeza de busqueda activa de un misil stinger y hacerle perder el bloqueo, girando 180 grados y cubriendose con bengalas se aseguran que lo pierden y pueden irse cagando hostias fuera del alcance del paisano que lleva el lanzador.
> 
> ...



Si pero no.

Si quieres utilizar los cohetes como señuelo, no te elevas y los disparas, los disparas y ya está.

La firma infrarroja de un cohete no es gran cosa comparada con una bengala anti IR y sobre todo es diferente a la firma del helo y las cabezas buscadoras de los manpads modernos saben discriminar por tipos de firma. En definitiva, salvo desesperación, no tiene sentido utilizar cohetes como señuelo.

Sigo pensando que se quitaron el marrón de encima de la misión de la mejor forma que pudieron. Eso pasa en todas las guerras, Rusia no siempre pare leones.


----------



## KosovojeSrbija (17 Mar 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> Tu amado líder está muy cabreado. Acaba de soltar un discurso amenazando a su propio pueblo. Señal inequívoca de que está cabreado y las está pasando canutas. A las ratas putinescas no os quedará otra que volver a vuestras sucias alcantarillas a seguir comiendo mierda y bebiendo pis.



Increíble nivel que está alcanzando este hilo, si vas a poner estas mierdas de párvulos mejor no escribas nada.


----------



## crocodile (17 Mar 2022)

Los satánicos son capaces de ofrecerle algo gordo a los chinos , ojo con eso


----------



## paconan (17 Mar 2022)

#Reino Unido envía sistema de defensa aérea "Sky Sabre" a #Polonia


----------



## ZARGON (17 Mar 2022)

Las victimas de lo horrendos bombardeos rusos ahora incluso tienen tiempo para fumar.


----------



## Expected (17 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> RUSIA VA A LANZAR ATAQUE NUCLEAR
> 
> TODA LA CUPULA MILITAR RUSA ESTA HUYENDO A LOS URALES A ALTAI. REFUGIOS ATOMICOS



Einnn?. Empiezan las Nukes?


----------



## kelden (17 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> No sé si está puesto, interesanta



Oh ... que raro .... un avión ruso vuela hacia kaliningrado ....


----------



## paconan (17 Mar 2022)

Éxodo de aviones privados de Moscú a Dubai


----------



## rejon (17 Mar 2022)

- ¿Un chupa-chups de polonio? 
- No, gracias, lo estoy dejando.


----------



## Seronoser (17 Mar 2022)

yo ya vivo en Moscu, subnormal


----------



## rejon (17 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Que obsesión con las hetairas, te viene de familia gaviotón?



¿Me voy que aquí huele a mierda... el cabo chusquero otra vez se ha cagao?


----------



## visaman (17 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Posiblemente, entre bambalinas, debe haber un pifostio del copón en la OPEC.
> 
> Los Saúd están viendo que EEUU ya no es el amigo confiable de siempre.
> Que puede que merezca la pena abrirse a los amigos de ojos rasgados, ahora que la cosa está como está.
> ...



esto puede dar indicios de ataque al dolar?


----------



## paconan (17 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Es un avión de transporte de gran tonelaje, típico de transporte de mercancías, no creo que porte armas nucleares, pero mejor que hablen los expertos.



No, lo que digo es que en Kaliningrado tienen misiles y que este vuelo pueda ser de personal movilizado al incrementar la alerta


----------



## Billy Ray (17 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> RUSIA VA A LANZAR ATAQUE NUCLEAR
> 
> TODA LA CUPULA MILITAR RUSA ESTA HUYENDO A LOS URALES A ALTAI. REFUGIOS ATOMICOS



Fuente.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

volador dijo:


> Jajajaj.....que ridículo y que mongolo eres.
> 
> Me pones un video del un UH-60 disparando un HELLFIRE y me lo comparas con un KA-52 y un KA-50 lanzando una andanada de cohetes tonto hacia la luna.
> 
> No tienes ni puta idea y solo con el video que me has puesto confundiendo un UH-60 Yanki con un KA-52 ruso me la acabas de demostrar.



El mamarracho que no ve un misil porque tiene uno el culo

Toma majadero, tus Ka52 soltando misiles   

Es que eso de ir de listo ilustrao poniendo nombre a las cosas y no tener ni zorra, es lamentable pimpollo


----------



## Zappa (17 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que el ejercito Bartardo no tiene que desplazarse a Barbaria, ya está alli desde la guerra del Golfo,
> Ver archivo adjunto 987229



Mantener todo esto es CARÍSIMO.

Tus jefes son mucho más inteligentes, parece que hayan interiorizado, pero de verdad, lo de

*"Comercio con todas las naciones, alianzas con ninguna"*

que decía Thomas Jefferson.

El imperio está tambaleándose y toda la gente que vive en esa zona percibe, como el que huele el cambio del viento, que en 10 años habrá nuevos amos. Que sean los Han de pelo negro, los Turcochinos atómicos del Nini, o los imperialistas anglocabrones de siempre, el caso es que la estabilidad de la zona se está yendo a tomar por culo.

Me imagino, no obstante, el cabreo monumental que tendrá tu jefe con el adlátere turcochino.

Les debió prometer *"96 horas y está todo el pescado vendido, para cuando quieran reaccionar, se terminó la guerra"*.

Y no.

Vaya esperpento, señores.

Aunque a estas alturas de la película, ya nada sorprende, la verdad...


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> RUSIA VA A LANZAR ATAQUE NUCLEAR
> 
> TODA LA CUPULA MILITAR RUSA ESTA HUYENDO A LOS URALES A ALTAI. REFUGIOS ATOMICOS



ya estás diciendo chorradas


----------



## Informatico77 (17 Mar 2022)

KosovojeSrbija dijo:


> Increíble nivel que está alcanzando este hilo, si vas a poner estas mierdas de párvulos mejor no escribas nada.



Pues anda que las tuyas... Yo es que como esto ya es un foro ocupado por un 90% de fascistas, negacionistas, conspiranoicos y flipados pues me he desatado, qué quieres que te diga, y no me corto un pelo.


----------



## rejon (17 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Que obsesión con las hetairas, te viene de familia gaviotón?



Me pensaría que eres troll (puesto que difícilmente se puede ser tan tontorron), pero luego recuerdo que eres un gilipollas de manual y todo encaja: gilipollas, renegao y un hijoputa declarado y convencido........... La TRIFECTA perfecta.....cabo chusquero.


----------



## Von Rudel (17 Mar 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Biden acaba de llamar al presidente de los AMARILLOS




El viejo chocho intenta que China no ayude a Rusia....

Se piensa que China va a dejar caer un enemigo de USA.


----------



## crocodile (17 Mar 2022)

El ejército ruso y las fuerzas republicanas se encuentran con los refugiados en el noroeste de Mariupol.

Todos van a partes controladas por las fuerzas rusas nadie se dirige a partes controladas por las fuerzas de Kiev


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## piru (17 Mar 2022)

Lo pongo en un post para que los follaukras del hilo disfruten:

Lvov, Ucrania, 1941:




Kiev, Ucrania, 2022. Un padre y su hijo atados a un árbol.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

Los globalistas con su jefe


----------



## crocodile (17 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> El viejo chocho intenta que China no ayude a Rusia....
> 
> Se piensa que China va a dejar caer un enemigo de USA.



Biden es un asesino y genocida puesto ahí por los satánicos


----------



## visaman (17 Mar 2022)

pues yo estoy esperando a que venga el ejercito español a repartir armas a la plaza del pueblo para defenderlo y tal


----------



## Zappa (17 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> esto puede dar indicios de ataque al dolar?



Los saudíes ya están acercándose a los chinos y también a los hindúes.
Si el petróleo de la Casa de Saúd se deja de vender en dólares, es el fin del imperio EEUU.

Y eso abre la puerta a todo tipo de futuros.
Algunos muy jodidos.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

Lukashenko: "Si Kiev no firma el acuerdo con Moscú, entonces tendrán que firmar un acto de rendición".


----------



## piru (17 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Dependerá de las zonas, toda Ucrania por supuesto que no. Pero lo que se ve en los videos de la gente_ plastificada _a los postes, ya sea por robos, o acusados de rusófilos, _agentes, _poco equidistantes o lo que quieras -más atrás en el hilo verás hasta un niño ¿con su padre?-, por los banderistas, una vez bajo control ruso y que vean que no se van a ir al primer acuerdo sacado de la manga -eso sería abandonarlos de nuevo-; espero cambios. Tranquilo, que las tortas si se darían la vuelta en ese este. Habrá atentados, por supuesto, pero poco más. Será un terrorismo de oposición residual, pero al menos no estatal como ahora. Bastantes van a emigrar al oeste.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 986904
> 
> ...



Yo voto por el meridiano 29, un linea recta de 400km de frontera.


----------



## rejon (17 Mar 2022)

El hijoPutin puede terminar la guerra cuando quiera!!!... es fácil, solo tiene que ordenar a los soldados rusos que vuelvan a Rusia y que dejen de ASESINAR ucranianos!!!!


----------



## tomcat ii (17 Mar 2022)

Esta mañana he dejado unos 250€ en cinta americana amarilla en la colecta que hacen en el cole de mi hija (la saca mucho más barata por eso).


----------



## JAGGER (17 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> , Avrich muestra cómo Churchill más allá del tipo de amistad con Judios británicos bla bla bla



Ahora también cuestionan ser amigo de judíos.
Además, la restitución del hogar nacional de los judíos en su territorio milenario se acordó en 1917 con el tratado de Balfour.
Putinazi de mierda te vas a innore hoy mismo.


----------



## Trajanillo (17 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Éxodo de aviones privados de Moscú a Dubai



Hoy hay más tráfico de la OTAN en las fronteras orientales de Europa.


----------



## visaman (17 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Los saudíes ya están acercándose a los chinos y también a los hindúes.
> Si el petróleo de la Casa de Saúd se deja de vender en dólares, es el fin del imperio EEUU.
> 
> Y eso abre la puerta a todo tipo de futuros.
> Algunos muy jodidos.



tu preocúpate cuando el ejercito reparta armas en la calle antes no


----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Mar 2022)

volador dijo:


> Al final en algún lado caerán.
> 
> Los cohetes Aire-tierra son de tiro tenso, más o menos, pero se dispara con puntería directa, nadie es tan subnormal de disparar un cohete aire-tierra mediante tiro parabólico, no hay forma de saber donde va a caer.
> 
> ...



Volador eso no es cierto, las imagenes no son lo suficientemente buenas, se muestra el disparo de los cohetes pero no puedes apreciar con seguridad donde caen esos cohetes. 

En principio parece lo que dices pero sin ver donde pegan esos cohetes no deberías realizar esa afirmación tan categóricamente.


----------



## el ejpertoc (17 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Putin y Aksyonov en directo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 987224



PHOTOCALL.TV - Televisión y radio online

Seleccionar Internacional, y en buscar ponéis Rusia, luego le dais al canal de la foto;
Russia24


----------



## kelden (17 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Les debió prometer *"96 horas y está todo el pescado vendido, para cuando quieran reaccionar, se terminó la guerra"*.
> 
> Y no.
> 
> ...



No se .... no les veo yo a los rusos mucho empeño en acelerar las cosas. No se lo que le venderían al chino, y tampoco veo yo que la duración de este episodio les afecte en algo, pero rapidez no creo. 

Por poner un ejemplo: Deben tener rodeados a unos 1000 del Azov en una megafundición en Mariupol. Si vas a lo rápido pones a los TU-95 a bombardearla a saco 2 días seguidos con bombas de 1500 kgs y problema resuelto. Por el motivo que sea prefieren el trabajo artesano de los chechenos que se van a pegar 10 días con la faena.


----------



## crocodile (17 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Los globalistas con su jefe



Valiente retrasado hijo de perra


----------



## Octubrista (17 Mar 2022)

Sale esto:









Russia warns United States: we have the might to put you in your place


Russia warned the United States on Thursday that Moscow had the might to put the world's pre-eminent superpower in its place and accused the West of stoking a wild Russophobic plot to tear Russia apart.




www.reuters.com





Quizá por ese la subida de petróleo en esos instantes.


----------



## rejon (17 Mar 2022)

Rusia primero dijo que no iba a invadir ni atacar a Ucrania , luego dijo que eran sólo unas maniobras militares en la frontera , luego dijo que era una operacion militar limitada , y se esta viendo que la realidad es una invasion brutal con matanza de población civil . 

Rusia ya no es un pais de fiar


----------



## Lego. (17 Mar 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> Los S-8 también pueden ser guiados. Pero bueno, en definitiva, sean del modelo que sean, esos cobetes han ido donde tenían que ir.



Que el segundo helicóptero hiciese exactamente la misma maniobra y en el mismo sitio, a mi me sugiere más un lanzamiento coordinado que reacciones evasivas a un manpad.

Quién sabe.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (17 Mar 2022)

Y yo te repito que *Pío XII únicamente firmó una carta apostólica*, pero que la consagración de Rusia al Inmaculado Corazón, la canónica de verdad, la celebrará solemnemente Francisco el próximo día 25.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

. Rusia revela nuevos detalles de documentos sobre los laboratorios biológicos secretos de la OTAN en Ucrania


----------



## volador (17 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El mamarracho que no ve un misil porque tiene uno el culo
> 
> Toma majadero, tus Ka50 soltando misiles
> 
> Es que eso de ir de listo ilustrao poniendo nombre a las cosas y no tener ni zorra, es lamentable pimpollo



Jajajajaja

Además de mongolo, de no saber lo que es un misil, de no saber ingles, tampoco sabes utilizar el google translator.....,,,


A ver totorron... lee conmigo el título del video "RUSIAN KAMOV ALLIGATOR HELICOPTERS *FIRE ROCKETS*.........." ROCKETS, ROCKETS

COHETES disparan COHETES tonto del culo. Que hay que ser tonto para sacar un video de un KA-52 disparando cohetes y confundirlo con misiles.

Puede un KA-52 disparar misiles guiados SI... lo que disparan los 2 cobardes son misiles guiados NOOOOO.

Un KA-52 dispara cohetes en tiro parabólico... NOOOOO salvo que te quieras deshacer de la carga de 

Un KA-52 puede disparar misiles guiados en tiro parabolico......Si el piloto es tan tonto como tu, puede, pero no va a acertar ni a la Luna.


----------



## Teuro (17 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Lo citaba en el post original. Me refiero a las diferencias que puede encontrar Rusia entre usanos y chinos, asumiendo en ambos casos que son el socio pequeño:
> 
> .- En china hay vida inteligente y en USA no. Los yankis solo entienden una forma de relacionarse con el resto del mundo: dominación.
> .- Rusia puede vender muchas cosas a China que a USA no. Desde armas hasta tecnología espacial pasando por comida.
> ...



Es la muerte de las democracias. Se vienen dictaduras, es lo que la mayoría de la humanidad quiere, a la gente le gusta vivir siguiendo a "conductores" y "visionarios" de turno, aplastados bajo "aparatos gubernamentales totalitarios", mangoneados por cleptocrácias despóticas o bien bajo sharias y similares. De los 8.000 millones de habitantes quedan lejos de 2.000 millones viviendo en "democracias y sucedáneos" y el resto en en las 4 formas de gobierno alternativas.


----------



## fieraverde (17 Mar 2022)

Soldados y soldadas , cabos y cabas, sargentos y sargentas, tenientes y tenientas ..


----------



## ferrys (17 Mar 2022)

Se aclara la situación de ayer en el país vecino


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

Rusia dice que, a pesar de las sanciones, le puede ir bien sin lo que presenta como un Occidente engañoso y decadente liderado por Estados Unidos. 

Dice que su intento de forjar lazos con Occidente después de la caída de la Unión Soviética en 1991 ha terminado y que desarrollará lazos con otras potencias como China.


----------



## rejon (17 Mar 2022)

Claro. Rusia y el hijoPutin no tienen nada que ver, pasaban por allí


----------



## Zappa (17 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No se .... no les veo yo a los rusos mucho empeño en acelerar las cosas. No se lo que le venderían al chino, y tampoco veo yo que la duración de este episodio les afecte en algo, pero rapidez no creo.
> 
> Por poner un ejemplo: Deben tener rodeados a unos 1000 del Azov en una megafundición en Mariupol. Si vas a lo rápido pones a los TU-95 a bombardearla a saco 2 días seguidos con bombas de 1500 kgs y problema resuelto. Por el motivo que sea prefieren el trabajo artesano de los chechenos que se van a pegar 10 días con la faena.



Yo lo que no termino de ver es qué pasará tras la guerra.

Aunque Putin conquiste Ucrania entera (o la zona al este del río), el soft power de Rusia ha desaparecido totalmente con este movimiento.

Tras esto, Rusia se quedará relativamente aislada, habrá que ver si sus socios asiáticos no aprovechan ese momento de debilidad para saquear el país por cuatro perras.

Entiendo por qué lo ha hecho Putin, y entiendo que su idea debía ser ir rapidito, de lo contrario, no lo comprendo.

Se nota que la guerra no está yendo como quería, por otro lado. 
No se hace un corralito de divisas y se empiezan a buscar traidores a los que fusilar, internamente, porque la cosa vaya de puta madre.

No sé, yo le tenía por un estadista de alto nivel, pero tras lo que estoy viendo, no termino de comprenderlo.

Es posible que me pase de largo la estrategia última, pero de momento lo que veo es que Putin se ha EMPANTANADO.

Vietnam era, teóricamente, un enemigo de pacotilla.
Y, sin embargo:

*"El hombre del pijama negro, nota. Un adversario digno"*

A ver si no morimos en el fuego nuclear con algo de suerte.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Mar 2022)

volador dijo:


> Jajajajaja
> 
> Además de mongolo, de no saber lo que es un misil, de no saber ingles, tampoco sabes utilizar el google translator.....,,,
> 
> ...



Deberías actualizar tus conocimientos de los cohetes que puede disparar ese helicóptero…


----------



## gargamelix (17 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Rusia dice que, a pesar de las sanciones, le puede ir bien sin lo que presenta como un Occidente engañoso y decadente liderado por Estados Unidos.
> 
> Dice que su intento de forjar lazos con Occidente después de la caída de la Unión Soviética en 1991 ha terminado y que desarrollará lazos con otras potencias como China.



Ya verás tú el lazo chino. Bondage.


----------



## Teuro (17 Mar 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Soldados y soldadas , cabos y cabas, sargentos y sargentas, tenientes y tenientas ..



... Subnormalos y subnormalas ...


----------



## TORREVIEJO (17 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Debe surgir un neo-nacionalismo europeo que expulse a esos agentes USA y resto de lobistas usanos. Ejercito europeo, retomar comercio con Rusia y aumentarlo con China.



Un euroforce que hablen esperanto para entenderse


----------



## crocodile (17 Mar 2022)

En las TV rusas hablando de rusofobia y odio nazi hacia los rusos en Europa, dicen que es mejor dejar a Europa con papá USA y que ellos deben de mirar a Asia , que Europa es su enemiga y así lo están demostrando hace mucho tiempo


----------



## volador (17 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Volador eso no es cierto, las imagenes no son lo suficientemente buenas, se muestra el disparo de los cohetes pero no puedes apreciar con seguridad donde caen esos cohetes.
> 
> En principio parece lo que dices pero sin ver donde pegan esos cohetes no deberías realizar esa afirmación tan categóricamente.



Repito, caer en algún lado habrán caído los cohetes. Pero no por la puntería de los pilotos.

Los cohetes "tontos" no se pueden apuntar con tiro parabólico.

Esos helos disponen de sistemas de tiro computerizado que incluyen los modo de disparos de esos cohetes y créeme que el modo "tiro parabólico" no existe, ni en ese aparato ni en ningún otro.

Los cohetes se disparan en la linear de visión, el piloto elige el arma "los cohetes", apunta, el sistema hace los cálculos, mide distancias, coloca el visor en el objetivo y es cuando dispara.

NO HAY FORMA DE APUNTAR COHETES EN TIRO PARABOLICO


----------



## kelden (17 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> *Es la muerte de las democracias.* Se vienen dictaduras, es lo que la mayoría de la humanidad quiere, a la gente le gusta vivir siguiendo a "conductores" y "visionarios" de turno, aplastados bajo "aparatos gubernamentales totalitarios", mangoneados por cleptocrácias despóticas o bien bajo sharias y similares. De los 8.000 millones de habitantes quedan lejos de 2.000 millones viviendo en "democracias y sucedáneos" y el resto en en las 4 formas de gobierno alternativas.



Eso nunca ha existido. Pero en cualquier caso no veo yo a los chinos diciéndonos lo que tenemos que hacer en nuestra casa. Esos tienen pinta más de estar interesados solo en comprar, vender, pagar y cobrar. No van dando lecciones a nadie.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

volador dijo:


> Jajajajaja
> 
> Además de mongolo, de no saber lo que es un misil, de no saber ingles, tampoco sabes utilizar el google translator.....,,,
> 
> ...



    

Ni puta idea tiene el gilipollas 


*Helicópteros rusos Kamov Ka-52 lanzan rondas de misiles sobre Ucrania*


----------



## Teuro (17 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Yo lo que no termino de ver es qué pasará tras la guerra.
> 
> Aunque Putin conquiste Ucrania entera (o la zona al este del río), el soft power de Rusia ha desaparecido totalmente con este movimiento.
> 
> ...



Yo lo veo igual, lo tenía por un estadista que con recursos limitados ganaba las batallas a EEUU donde se metía como elefante en una cacharrería (Libia, Siria, Irán, Afganistán, Irak, etc.) Pero en esto ha metido la pata, pero claro, estos tipos de líderes no tienen la palabra rectificación en su vocabulario.


----------



## Fígaro (17 Mar 2022)

volador dijo:


> Jajajajaja
> 
> Además de mongolo, de no saber lo que es un misil, de no saber ingles, tampoco sabes utilizar el google translator.....,,,
> 
> ...



La perroflatutada debería abstenerse de hablar de temas militares, siempre les ha parecido algo insidioso...


----------



## volador (17 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Deberías actualizar tus conocimientos de los cohetes que puede disparar ese helicóptero…



Claro, actualízamelos tu majete o tambien están en las "fosas marianas"

Tan difícil es reconocer que de 200.000 soldados rusos en Ucrania hay 2 cobardes,


----------



## Toctocquienes (17 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Parece que los pilotos van acojonados con los stingers ucranianos.
> 
> Los helicopterios al lanzar sus propios cohetes hacia arriba crean fuentes muy intensas de luz infrarroja que pueden cegar la cabeza de busqueda activa de un misil stinger y hacerle perder el bloqueo, girando 180 grados y cubriendose con bengalas se aseguran que lo pierden y pueden irse cagando hostias fuera del alcance del paisano que lleva el lanzador.
> 
> ...



Eso es una idiotez.

Y además hay más explicaciones:
Lanzan los cohetes indiscriminadamente en trayectoria balística. Si estás atacando un objetivo grande y estático como una ciudad, de esta forma lo puedes hacer desde más distancia y sin acercarte a posiciones sospechosas de esconder antiaéreos.

Otra explicación: como los pilotos no quieren jugársela con antiaéreos, simplemente lanzan los cohetes al carajo y vuelven a la base diciendo que han atacado al objetivo, pero esto sería más difícil de creer porque la telemetría indicaría que no se han acercado.

Tu explicación es una idiotez de poco cociente intelectual, porque si el primer helicóptero hubiera visto un misil y hubiera avisado al segundo, este último no se habría acercado a esa posición y se hubiera podido guardar los cohetes, o hubiera usado sus cohetes para atacar al lanzador del misil.

Qué subnormal hay que ser para proponer que están usando los cohetes como si fueran bengalas, cuando el video deja muy claro que tienen bengalas disponibles.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (17 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Yo lo que no termino de ver es qué pasará tras la guerra.
> 
> Aunque Putin conquiste Ucrania entera (o la zona al este del río), el soft power de Rusia ha desaparecido totalmente con este movimiento.
> 
> ...



Seguis sin entender una mierda. Occidente esta muerto no sirve para nada, es una losa, es el pasado.
De hecho ni siquiera Rusia y Putin lo entienden del todo.


----------



## crocodile (17 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Rusia dice que, a pesar de las sanciones, le puede ir bien sin lo que presenta como un Occidente engañoso y decadente liderado por Estados Unidos.
> 
> Dice que su intento de forjar lazos con Occidente después de la caída de la Unión Soviética en 1991 ha terminado y que desarrollará lazos con otras potencias como China.



Parece que Putin por fin espabila, más vale tarde...


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

De los 31.367 evacuados de Mariupol, solo 36 (!) Personas fueron al territorio, que todavía está bajo el control de Ucrania. El 99% (!!!) de los habitantes evacuados de Mariupol fueron a los territorios controlados por el DNR y el ejército ruso. los números dicen quién tiene razón.


----------



## Zepequenhô (17 Mar 2022)

Eres más tonto y no naces. En su entierro ¿qué querias que hiciera Putin? ¿Echarse unas cervezas con los colegas sentado sobre el cadaver?

Qué tio más tonto.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Mar 2022)

volador dijo:


> Esos misiles no son teledirigidos, más que nada porque no son misiles.



Opino como tú volador, parecen cohetes normales sin ningún tipo de guía pero que sepas que los Rusos han desarrollado modificaciones de sus cohetes S-5, S-8 y S-13 que si llevan guía laser.




volador dijo:


> Solo hay un sistema en el mundo capaz de teledirigir 20 ó 30 misiles a la vez, es el AEGIS, pero no hay forma de hacerlo volar, intentaron poner hélices a un destructor pero no funcionó....la gravedad que es OTANIANA y tal.
> 
> Pero repito no son misiles, son cohetes "tontos" aire-tierra disparados por pilotos cobardes.



El AEGIS era muy bueno, ahora esta totalmente obsoleto ante municiones como los Kinzhal, el Tsirkon o incluso los Kh-32.

Por poner un ejemplo, el Kh-32 tiene un alcance de unos 1.000 Kms volando a alrededor de Mach 4, su portador son los Tu-22 M3 y vuela al objetivo con un techo de 40 Kilometros, el cual es 8 Kms más alto que la máxima altura alcanzable por los misiles SAM del AEGIS.

Lo mejor es que el Kh-32 tiene en cuenta las limitaciones físicas del AEGIS, el Kh-32 en la etapa final realiza un picado brusco desde la vertical rompiendo la posibilidad de ser fijado por los radares AEGIS dado que sus antenas estan orientadas a al Norte-Sur-Este-Oeste, pero no encima.


----------



## rejon (17 Mar 2022)

Y el hijoPutin mientras tanto hablando de que hay mejorar las infraestructuras de Crimea para el desarrollo del turismo,le acabo de escuchar y me he quedado flipando,invade un pais y se pone a hablar de turismo,pues no se quien ira a visitarles con la que ha montado el hijoputa.


----------



## Zappa (17 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Yo lo veo igual, lo tenía por un estadista que con recursos limitados ganaba las batallas a EEUU donde se metía como elefante en una cacharrería (Libia, Siria, Irán, Afganistán, Irak, etc.) Pero en esto ha metido la pata, pero claro, estos tipos de líderes no tienen la palabra rectificación en su vocabulario.



Rectificar le haría perder el poder.
Admitir que _"me he equivocado y no volverá a pasar"_, tras ser el alfota de los últimos 20 años, como que no.

Imagino que habrá mucha gente en Rusia que se la tenga jurada a Putin, la idea de que su pueblo le ama con locura es una fantasía.
Incluso en su propio partido habrá gente con ansias de purgarlo al estilo soviético.

O gana, o es su final. Y aún ganando, habrá que ver si le sale a cuenta.


----------



## visaman (17 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Yo lo que no termino de ver es qué pasará tras la guerra.
> 
> Aunque Putin conquiste Ucrania entera (o la zona al este del río), el soft power de Rusia ha desaparecido totalmente con este movimiento.
> 
> ...



te pasa como a mi que estas viejo como para meterte a violar matar y saquear, con lo que cansa eso


----------



## kelden (17 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Yo lo que no termino de ver es qué pasará tras la guerra.
> 
> Aunque Putin conquiste Ucrania entera (o la zona al este del río), el soft power de Rusia ha desaparecido totalmente con este movimiento.
> 
> ...



No entiendes lo que quiere Rusia. Presupones que los rusos tienen intención de seguir comerciando con occidente. No tienen ninguna intención de éso. Los rusos se van a anexionar más o menos explícitamente media ucrania, van a hacer allí una raya y van a advertir: "al que pase esta puta raya lo inflo a hostias, cabrones. Hasta nunca hijoputas." 

Añado .... y si comercia ocasionalmente con occidente será a cambio de algo con valor real. Lo de pagarles en dólares o euros se acabó. Y menos cuando te los pueden robar del banco por la cara ....


----------



## Fígaro (17 Mar 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Seguis sin entender una mierda. Occidente esta muerto no sirve para nada, es una losa, es el pasado.
> De hecho ni siquiera Rusia y Putin lo entienden del todo.



Losa la que le está cayendo a Rusia, lápida en breve...


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Yo lo veo igual, lo tenía por un estadista que con recursos limitados ganaba las batallas a EEUU donde se metía como elefante en una cacharrería (Libia, Siria, Irán, Afganistán, Irak, etc.) Pero en esto ha metido la pata, pero claro, estos tipos de líderes no tienen la palabra rectificación en su vocabulario.



Es su te rri to rio, e a s y


----------



## volador (17 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ni puta idea tiene el gilipollas
> 
> 
> *Helicópteros rusos Kamov Ka-52 lanzan rondas de misiles sobre Ucrania*
> ...


----------



## Teuro (17 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Eso nunca ha existido. Pero en cualquier caso no veo yo a los chinos diciéndonos lo que tenemos que hacer en nuestra casa. Esos tienen pinta más de estar interesados solo en comprar, vender, pagar y cobrar. No van dando lecciones a nadie.



Es evidente que no estamos en la misma situación que las "democracias" rusa, china, iraní, saudí, bielorrusa o Venezolana. Aquí por conspirar dentro de un partido le puede costar el puesto al líder de un partido. Eso jamás lo verás en una dictadura. Es cierto que Europa han hecho los subnormales y no sabemos que clase de estupidez les ha llevado a arrogarse una patética superioridad moral que además se han dedicado a predicar por el resto del mundo mientas se partían el culo a carcajadas. En cierto modo esta hostia a mano abierta a Europa le viene bien, más que nada para ser conscientes de que viven rodeados de sociedades que solo desean su destrucción. Aquí de todas formas seguimos sin enterarnos, ahí tenemos al presi hablando de soldados, soldadas y soldades.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

Algo más que decir?


----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Tanque ruso tira de un transporte blindado ucraniano abandonado.
> 
> El ejército ruso se apoderó de un vehículo blindado de transporte de personal BTR-4 ucraniano en la región de Jarkov.
> 
> ...



Los 2 vehículos fueron abandonados por los ukross. El tanque y el transporte.


----------



## Zappa (17 Mar 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Seguis sin entender una mierda. Occidente esta muerto no sirve para nada, es una losa, es el pasado.
> De hecho ni siquiera Rusia y Putin lo entienden del todo.



Occidente es un gigante con pies de barro.
Pero, de momento, los intentos de derribarlo se quedan cortos.
Parece que la impresora hace BRRRR y el ejército OTAN asegura que se acepten los papeles.

Es injusto, es una putada para los que están fuera del club, pero, de momento ahí sigue.

Estoy de acuerdo en que este momento puede que termine por derribar al gigante. 

Pero también podría ser que nos aniquilen para mantener el SUV y el BigMac. 
Eso solo se logra con petróleo barato.

Espero que no, pero millones de personas han muerto a lo largo de la historia por cosas como azúcar, especias, té, tabaco y heroína.

Los adictos son adictos.


----------



## Señor X (17 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> De los 31.367 evacuados de Mariupol, solo 36 (!) Personas fueron al territorio, que todavía está bajo el control de Ucrania. El 99% (!!!) de los habitantes evacuados de Mariupol fueron a los territorios controlados por el DNR y el ejército ruso. los números dicen quién tiene razón.



Lo siento mucho, pero aquí se ve como hay propaganda de ambos bandos. Entiendo que la mayoría evacuaron con autobuses puestos por las republicas, así que los autobuses fueron a donde les dijeron los de las republicas, es decir, a territorio de republica, no hacia lo que controla Ucrania. No me veo a los pasajeros del autobus pidiendo ir hacia una población del otro lado y que el conductor estuviese de acuerdo. Era un, o lo tomas, o lo dejas.


----------



## .Kaikus (17 Mar 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Soldados y soldadas , cabos y cabas, sargentos y sargentas, tenientes y tenientas ..



A sus ordenes, mi tenienta !!!.


----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Escalada de los anglos.



Si funcionan como los Patriot o el Iron Dome, no hay problema.


----------



## visaman (17 Mar 2022)

esto empieza a parecer una película de Hollywood mala de cojones


----------



## Fígaro (17 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No entiendes lo que quiere Rusia. Presupones que los rusos tienen intención de seguir comerciando con occidente. No tienen ninguna intención de éso. Los rusos se van a anexionar más o menos explícitamente media ucrania, van a hacer allí una raya y van a advertir: "al que pase esta puta raya lo inflo a hostias, cabrones. Hasta nunca hijoputas."
> 
> Añado .... y si comercia ocasionalmente con occidente será a cambio de algo con valor real. Lo de pagarles en dólares o euros se acabó. Y menos cuando te los pueden robar del banco por la cara ....



Eso eso, dile a los rusos que a partir de ahora, a realcionarse nada más que con los camelleros de Mongolia, Azerbaiyán, etc..., que para Europa ni mirar.




Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja tú eres un flipado de dimensiones colosales.

Por cierto, los rusos cómo andan de chino?

En la intimidad, lo hablan?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Mar 2022)

volador dijo:


> Claro, actualízamelos tu majete o tambien están en las "fosas marianas"
> 
> Tan difícil es reconocer que de 200.000 soldados rusos en Ucrania hay 2 cobardes,



Si hablas de armamento procura saber un poco más…y así no meterás la pata.


----------



## kelden (17 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es evidente que no estamos en la misma situación que las "democracias" rusa, china, iraní, saudí, bielorrusa o Venezolana. Aquí por conspirar dentro de un partido le puede costar el puesto al líder de un partido. Eso jamás lo verás en una dictadura. Es cierto que Europa han hecho los subnormales y no sabemos que clase de estupidez les ha llevado a arrogarse una patética superioridad moral que además se han dedicado a predicar por el resto del mundo mientas se partían el culo a carcajadas. En cierto modo esta hostia a mano abierta a Europa le viene bien, más que nada para ser conscientes de que viven rodeados de sociedades que solo desean su destrucción. Aquí de todas formas seguimos sin enterarnos, ahí tenemos al presi hablando de soldados, soldadas y soldades.



Te vuelvo a decir que los chinos no parecen muy interesados en decir a los demás como se tienen que gobernar. Si lo que te preocupa es la democracia española quédate tranquilo. No veo a los chinos exigiendo un cambio de régimen para venderte televisiones o bobinas de acero y comprarte unos jamones.


----------



## volador (17 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Opino como tú volador, parecen cohetes normales sin ningún tipo de guía pero que sepas que los Rusos han desarrollado modificaciones de sus cohetes S-5, S-8 y S-13 que si llevan guía laser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo del AEGIS lo ponía como ejemplo de que solo una bestia de ese tipo es capaz de dirigir 20 o 30 misiles a la vez

No hay sistemas en Helos capaz de dirigir 20 misiles a la vez como se ve en el video.

Hay cohetes que son solo "medio tontos" de guía laser, pero justos esos si que no te puedes desviar de la linea de disparo porque pierden la guia final.


----------



## Zappa (17 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No entiendes lo que quiere Rusia. Presupones que los rusos tienen intención de seguir comerciando con occidente. No tienen ninguna intención de éso. Los rusos se van a anexionar más o menos explícitamente media ucrania, van a hacer allí una raya y van a advertir: "al que pase esta puta raya lo inflo a hostias, cabrones. Hasta nunca hijoputas."
> 
> Añado .... y si comercia ocasionalmente con occidente será a cambio de algo con valor real. Lo de pagarles en dólares o euros se acabó. Y menos cuando te los pueden robar del banco por la cara ....



El problema de ese plan es que necesitas un socio comercial alternativo.

Quizás tengas razón y Putin pretenda desacoplarse, pero su población es mucho más europea (léase OCCIDENTAL) que asiática.

A lo mejor tienen que volver a levantar el telón de acero para que la gente no salga EN MASA hacia el degenerado occidente.

Al final, la pela es la pela.


----------



## volador (17 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Si hablas de armamento procura saber un poco más…y así no meterás la pata.



Tu que parece que sabes.

Que es lo que se ve en el video, 30 cohetes tontos o 30 misiles guiados.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (17 Mar 2022)

Parece que un par de nukes tácticas sobre los embolsamientos de efectivos ucranios pueden estar al caer.


----------



## rejon (17 Mar 2022)

De momento hay un tratado de respetar la integridad territorial de Ucrania a cambio del armamento nuclear herencia de la URSS que Rusia no ha respetado. 

Eso si,a menos que hubiera un anexo en el que se reservaba el derecho de intervenir en Ucrania cuando le diese la gana.


----------



## Bartleby (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Mar 2022)

volador dijo:


> Tu que parece que sabes.
> 
> Que es lo que se ve en el video, 30 cohetes tontos o 30 misiles guiados.



Je,je,je…hay que mirar las novedades de ese cohete…que parece que poco.

Y de tontos como que no, igual que los Kalibr ahora llevan señuelos.


----------



## .Kaikus (17 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> te pasa como a mi que estas viejo como para meterte a violar matar y saquear, con lo que cansa eso



Desmontar la mesa camilla y meter el brasero en la mochila de combate, es un rollo !!!.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (17 Mar 2022)

Tomadlo con calmita y tal 





y


----------



## Zappa (17 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Tomadlo con calmita y tal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Habemus nukes?


----------



## Baltasar G thang (17 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Parece que un par de nukes tácticas sobre los embolsamientos de efectivos ucranios pueden estar al caer.



chortinas a pelito o nukes en las bolsas


----------



## volador (17 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Je,je,je…hay que mirar las novedades de ese cohete…que parece que poco.




En las Fosas Marianas.......


Que jeta teneis.

2 pilotos cobardes y punto, no les des más vueltas.


----------



## Feriri88 (17 Mar 2022)

el ejpertoc dijo:


> Si está en Moscú, está en su despacho.
> Ver archivo adjunto 987222





Hablamos de Rusia


Como sabes que es su despacho y no una replica exacta de este mismo en un bunker de Siberia?


Hablamos de Rusia repito

Eso y mas


----------



## vettonio (17 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Parece que un par de nukes tácticas sobre los embolsamientos de efectivos ucranios pueden estar al caer.



Algo grave va a pasar.
Ojalá no.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Mar 2022)

volador dijo:


> En las Fosas Marianas.......
> 
> 
> Que jeta teneis.
> ...



No, en cualquier web de novedades de armamento occidentales.

Que parece que desconoces…


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (17 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¿Habemus nukes?



Si, claro.. Un pringado twitero va a saber la localización de los responables de las nukes rusas...


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (17 Mar 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> chortinas a pelito o nukes en las bolsas



Efectivamente, buen analisis.

Nukes al caer...


----------



## Albion (17 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Tomadlo con calmita y tal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Latunes, mandan.


----------



## Zappa (17 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Algo grave va a pasar.
> Ojalá no.



Mira lo que ha puesto @ÁcrataMagallania 

Habemus nukes.


----------



## kelden (17 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> *El problema de ese plan es que necesitas un socio comercial alternativo.*
> 
> Quizás tengas razón y Putin pretenda desacoplarse, pero su población es mucho más europea (léase OCCIDENTAL) que asiática.
> 
> ...



Ya tienen. Desde las sanciones les han subido las exportaciones de gas y petróleo un 30 %. 

Zappa ... En 5-10 años en Asia va a haber una especie de "mercado común" de todo el continente excepto japón y korea, con rusia poniendo la gasolina para mover todo eso. Están todos hasta los mismísimos cojones de nosotros y Putin ha dao el banderazo de salida. 

Si ... china-india-pakistan .... enemigos y tal y tal ..... Pues como francia-alemania-españa-inglaterra ..... to'la puta vida enemigos y míranos ahora.


----------



## volador (17 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No, en cualquier web de novedades de armamento occidentales.
> 
> Que parece que desconoces…



Cohetes de tiro parabólico desde helicópteros............. si hombre si


----------



## Andr3ws (17 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y no se le ha ocurrido a Biden pedirle a nuestra Irene Montero el arma secreta: legion de feministas y convencen a los generales rusos en un santiamen



Rápido llenan Ucrania de puntos morados libres de bombas machistas.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Mar 2022)

volador dijo:


> Cohetes de tiro parabólico desde helicópteros............. si hombre si



S-8 con guía láser…


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (17 Mar 2022)

Qué potencia tendrían las nukes tácticas? Tipo Hirosima o mayor potencia?


----------



## alnitak (17 Mar 2022)

10 aviones tupolec y airbus del gobierno han abandonadl moscu hacia el este

varios aviones privado tb estan abandonando moscu hacia dubai

vamos a tener malas.noticias... imagino que moscu lanzafa un ataque nuclear sobre alguna posicion desierta ....


----------



## Arraki (17 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Parece que un par de nukes tácticas sobre los embolsamientos de efectivos ucranios pueden estar al caer.



No es necesario, para meter un nuke de 18 kt metes un puñado de termobáricas que son tremendamente efectivas y te olvidas de radiactividad y ecologistas afeminados gritando


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (17 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Algo grave va a pasar.
> Ojalá no.



No se, pero las malas lenguas dicen que China ya habría sido informada.


----------



## Zappa (17 Mar 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Si, claro.. Un pringado twitero va a saber la localización de los responables de las nukes rusas...



Tiene tanta credibilidad como los medios de información "oficiales".
A estas alturas estoy dispuesto a creer:

*"... the words of the prophets are written on the subway walls, and tenement halls..."*


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Mantener todo esto es CARÍSIMO.
> 
> Tus jefes son mucho más inteligentes, parece que hayan interiorizado, pero de verdad, lo de
> 
> ...



Deja de ver a Ferreras y al sodomita del primo de Zapatero, nadie puede controlar una extendión de 600.000 kms2 en 96 horas, y menos con las tropas que se tenian a mano, hay un motivo que desencadeno la ofensiva que nadie dice; los rusos encontraron aves contaminadas con mierda biologica en Voronez e Ivanov, y los laboratorios existen, se pueden ver en Google Earth


----------



## rejon (17 Mar 2022)

China da el primer aviso a EEUU de que no se entrometa más en esta guerra y en Taiwán. 

La cosa se empieza a poner muy fea.


----------



## alnitak (17 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Tomadlo con calmita y tal
> 
> 
> 
> ...




os llevo avisando toda la.mañana de que moscu va a lanzsr un ataque nuclear


----------



## Gotthard (17 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Los globalistas con su jefe



La soldada es el salario o paga que recibe el soldado. Analfabeto funcional pateando el diccionario.

Soldada, Viene de "solidus" que era la moneda de alto valor en Roma. Un legionario cobraba una serie de solidos al final de cada campaña (o se liaba parda).

Soldare en latin tambien indica el pago de una deuda (saldar en castellano), la accion de dar la soldada.


----------



## volador (17 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> S-8 con guía láser…



Justos esos es con los que menos te tienes que separa de la linea porque pierdes la guía.

Una cosa es seguir el designador laser y otra dispararlo en tiro parabólico hacia la luna.


----------



## Argentium (17 Mar 2022)

*Visco del BCE: “las posibles interrupciones del suministro energético y sus consecuencias para la economía real suponen un riesgo importante para la estabilidad financiera.”*
13:22 || 17/03/202


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (17 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> No es necesario, para meter un nuke de 18 kt metes un puñado de termobáricas que son tremendamente efectivas y te olvidas de radiactividad y ecologistas afeminados gritando



Si, pero el efecto no es el mismo. El armamento nuclear es mucho más que poder destructivo.


----------



## Andr3ws (17 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> The maneuvers of Russian ships in the Black Sea on March 17 are an attempt at psychological pressure on the people of Odessa, not a real preparation for landing, - said the spokesman of the Odessa OVA Sergei Bratchuk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La doctrina de desembarco anfibio consiste en estar constantemente amagando con desembarcar. Obligas al defensor a tener bloqueadas fuerzas permanentes en ese área por la amenaza continua que supone tener al enemigo posicionado en el mar.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (17 Mar 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> La doctrina de desembarco anfibio consiste en estar constantemente amagando con desembarcar. Obligas al defensor a tener bloqueadas fuerzas permanentes en ese área por la amenaza continua que supone tener al enemigo posicionado en el mar.



Ucrania no dispone de misiles antibuque desde tierra?


----------



## Kreonte (17 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Russia is threatening Bosnia and Herzegovina with its intentions to join NATO. The ambassador of the aggressor country stated that they reserve the right to respond to such an opportunity.
> 
> "On the example of Ukraine, we have shown what we expect. If there is a threat, we will respond," said the Russian "diplomat". (Можуть повторити "український сценарій": Росія погрожує Боснії)



Pq están supercerca de Rusia también.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Qué potencia tendrían las nukes tácticas? Tipo Hirosima o mayor potencia?



Las rusas se suele comentar que de 10 kilotones hasta los 500 kilotones


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Mar 2022)

volador dijo:


> Justos esos es con los que menos te tienes que separa de la linea porque pierdes la guía.
> 
> Una cosa es seguir el designador laser y otra dispararlo en tiro parabólico hacia la luna.




Vas dao…


----------



## Teuro (17 Mar 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Latunes, mandan.



El amado líder y su troupé se ocultan en lugares seguros con alimentos para varios años mientras mandan al matadero a su plebe, esa que le apoya en un 85% y está dispuesta a sacrificarse por su amado líder.

Lo dicho, el principal problema de la humanidad es la falta de inteligencia.


----------



## Zappa (17 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> *Deja de ver a Ferreras y al sodomita del primo de Zapatero*,



Pero si no veo la tele, hombre, cuantas puñeteras veces te lo tengo que decir...



> nadie puede controlar una extendión de 600.000 kms2 en 96 horas,











Iraq - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





*438,317 km2 *









Gulf War - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





*"100 hours after the beginning of the ground campaign, the coalition ceased its advance and declared a ceasefire"*

Los bastardos son bastante eficientes, las cosas como son.



> y menos con las tropas que se tenian a mano, hay un motivo que desencadeno la ofensiva que nadie dice; los rusos encontraron aves contaminadas con mierda biologica en Voronez e Ivanov, y los laboratorios existen, se pueden ver en Google Earth



Estoy seguro de que el plan está por encima de mi comprensión. 
No soy un experto en geopolítica, solo un cuñao en el foro.
Pero desde la barra, con el pincho de tortilla y el tercio, te digo que no lo veo.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (17 Mar 2022)

Mucha volatilidad en los futuros de crudo. Así no va a ser posible fijar precios. Puedes comenzar un Lunes 100 pavos y acabar la semana en 130 o a la inversa...



 Petróleo Brent104,46+6,44+6,57%


----------



## notengodeudas (17 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> La gente de derechas que va con Ucrania es idiota además de inmoral. Nuestro enemigo es Soros, no Putin. Yo quiero un Putin para España.



Pues tenemos un Zelensky, y lo que es peor, muy listo, además de un encantador de charos serpientes


----------



## Zappa (17 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> China da el primer aviso a EEUU de que no se entrometa más en esta guerra y en Taiwán.
> 
> La cosa se empieza a poner muy fea.



¿Fuente, por favor?


----------



## otroyomismo (17 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Deja de ver a Ferreras y al sodomita del primo de Zapatero, nadie puede controlar una extendión de 600.000 kms2 en 96 horas, y menos con las tropas que se tenian a mano, hay un motivo que desencadeno la ofensiva que nadie dice; *los rusos encontraron aves contaminadas con mierda biologica en Voronez e Ivanov,* y los laboratorios existen, se pueden ver en Google Earth



cuentanos mas...


----------



## mazuste (17 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Qué potencia tendrían las nukes tácticas? Tipo Hirosima o mayor potencia?



Antes de ese escenario se convocará al Sr. Zirkhon, para que muestre sus habilidades...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Mucha volatilidad en los futuros de crudo. Así no va a ser posible fijar precios. Puedes comenzar un Lunes 100 pavos y acabar la semana en 130 o a la inversa...
> 
> 
> 
> Petróleo Brent104,46+6,44+6,57%



El petróleo URAL…
104.00USD
+6.05 +6.18%


----------



## piru (17 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> De primera de resistencia ante una invasión.
> 
> 
> Joder es que parecéis nuevos en estas cosas.




Ya, entonces ¿Por qué lo niegan?


----------



## filets (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (17 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Antes de ese escenario se convocará al Sr. Zirkhon, para que muestre sus habilidades...



Y eso qué es? algún misil experimental o qué?


----------



## Bulldozerbass (17 Mar 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Latunes, mandan.



Pregunto: Podría ser un farol para que Occidente crea que esperan ser atacados con nukes porque están dispuestos a nukear-atacar primero algun territorio OTAN (POL, ROM) en caso de que Zelenski no firme la rendición de aquí al Lunes?


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (17 Mar 2022)

¿Y si los rusos utilizan algo nuevo? 

Llevan tiempo hablando de armas que nadie ha visto nunca.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (17 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El petróleo URAL…
> 104.00USD
> +6.05 +6.18%



Pásame índice de ese crudo si puedes, porfa.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Pero si no veo la tele, hombre, cuantas puñeteras veces te lo tengo que decir...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De eso no me cabe ninguna duda, pero es que tampoco viste los teledierreos de la época, estarias jugando a las canicas con Teuro. Sadam tenia 8 millones de combatientes irregulares, cuando le volaron a 4 divisiones de su guardia republicana con una mini nuke, dio orden de esconderse a todo el mundo, con tal pericia que los raperos del cuerpo de Marines no encontraron a nadie, pero luego aperecieron, vaya que si aparecieron.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pásame índice de ese crudo si puedes, porfa.







__





Precio del petróleo ruso Ural, gráfico Urals







kurs-dollara.net


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (17 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> De eso no me cabe ninguna duda, pero es que tampoco viste los teledierreos de la época, estarias jugando a las canicas con Teuro. Sadam tenia 8 millones de combatientes irregulares, cuando le volaron a 4 divisiones de su guardia republicana con una mini nuke, dio orden de esconderse a todo el mundo, con tal pericia que los raperos del cuerpo de Marines no encontraron a nadie, pero luego aperecieron, vaya que si aparecieron.



EEUU nukearon en Irak? Joder, joder...


----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Mar 2022)

volador dijo:


> Lo del AEGIS lo ponía como ejemplo de que solo una bestia de ese tipo es capaz de dirigir 20 o 30 misiles a la vez
> 
> No hay sistemas en Helos capaz de dirigir 20 misiles a la vez como se ve en el video.
> 
> Hay cohetes que son solo "medio tontos" de guía laser, pero justos esos si que no te puedes desviar de la linea de disparo porque pierden la guia final.



Correcto, no tiene sentido lanzar una salva completa de cohetes guiados por laser en una posición solo. Pero aún así, y dándote la razón en que parece lo que parece sin ver la secuencia completa no podemos estar seguros de donde y como caen.



volador dijo:


> Hay cohetes que son solo "medio tontos" de guía laser, pero justos esos si que no te puedes desviar de la linea de disparo porque pierden la guia final.



Siempre que el avión o helícoptero lanzador sea el que ilumine con el laser el objetivo, pero esto también puede hacerlo otro helícoptero o avión, un dron o incluso un soldado.


----------



## Andr3ws (17 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Ucrania no dispone de misiles antibuque desde tierra?



Supuestamente si, pero los buques tienen sistemas de protección.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Y eso qué es? algún misil experimental o qué?


----------



## Albion (17 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Pero si no veo la tele, hombre, cuantas puñeteras veces te lo tengo que decir...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La diferencia es que en la primera Guerra del Golfo bombardearon durante casi un mes Irak y solo liberaron Kuwait, no invadieron Irak como sí hicieron en la de Bush hijo. Aquí los rusos no han hecho esos bombardeos previos y siguen una táctica y una operativa muy similar a la que han hecho en Siria.


----------



## Alvin Red (17 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Creo recordar que contra Donestk también se utilizaron.


----------



## visaman (17 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Tomadlo con calmita y tal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que alguien ponga el gif de apretar el botón nucelar ambientación por favor


----------



## Teuro (17 Mar 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> ¿Y si los rusos utilizan algo nuevo?
> 
> Llevan tiempo hablando de armas que nadie ha visto nunca.



SARS-Covid-3

Las "armas que nadie ha visto nunca" son combinaciones de nukes, como el que hace helado de turrón, que no deja de ser helado.


----------



## Salamandra (17 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No se, pero las malas lenguas dicen que China ya habría sido informada.



Ayer estaba Lavrov en China ¿no?. Alguien comentó que salió disparado de vuelta para Moscú. Espero que sean escenografía. No parece que estemos en ese punto tan avanzado.
Por cierto, todos esos aviones si llevaran a bunkeres los dejarían bien localizados por mucha exclusión aérea ¿no?. 

¿localizarían las ubicaciones los satélites?


----------



## visaman (17 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¿Habemus nukes?



parece que si


----------



## kelden (17 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Pero si no veo la tele, hombre, cuantas puñeteras veces te lo tengo que decir...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En esa guerra no invadieron Irak, solo invadieron Kuwait.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> EEUU nukearon en Irak? Joder, joder...



En los foros magufos se habló sobre ello largo tiempo, lástima, he perdido los bookmarks....


----------



## Zappa (17 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> De eso no me cabe ninguna duda, pero es que tampoco viste los teledierreos de la época, estarias jugando a las canicas con Teuro. Sadam tenia 8 millones de combatientes irregulares, cuando le volaron a 4 divisiones de su guardia republicana con una mini nuke, dio orden de esconderse a todo el mundo, con tal pericia que los raperos del cuerpo de Marines no encontraron a nadie, pero luego aperecieron, vaya que si aparecieron.



Le veo mal, camarada.
Tómese un buen chupito de licor del lagarto a mi salud, hombre.

Pero si le hace feliz, para usted la perra gorda.
A mi me da igual tener razón, la verdad.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (17 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Ucrania no dispone de misiles antibuque desde tierra?



Los Neptuno. Los estan reservando para cuando los mongolos se aproximen. 









R-360 Neptune - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Son de fabricacion propia. Pueden ser la estrella revelacion de la guerra.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Le veo mal, camarada.
> Tómese un buen chupito de licor del lagarto a mi salud, hombre.
> 
> Pero si le hace feliz, para usted la perra gorda.
> A mi me da igual tener razón, la verdad.



Para nada, para mi la única preocupación es la seguridad de la RPCh, y Rusia va en el paquete, por motrivos obvios, si los Bastardos ganan la guerra, pondran en marcha lo que hay escrito en la Georgia Stones, de eso no me cabe ninguna duda.


----------



## Zappa (17 Mar 2022)

Albion dijo:


> La diferencia es que en la primera Guerra del Golfo bombardearon durante casi un mes Irak y solo liberaron Kuwait, no invadieron Irak como sí hicieron en la de Bush hijo. Aquí los rusos no han hecho esos bombardeos previos y siguen una táctica y una operativa muy similar a la que han hecho en Siria.



Gracias por la corrección, me he liado entre primera y segunda guerra del golfo.

La idea era tocarle los cojones al camarada @ZHU DE, no obstante, al que veo alteradillo.

Ciertamente, Bagdad cayó, en la segunda guerra del golfo, en menos de un mes.

Aún le quedan unos días a Putin para igualarlo.

Yo sigo sin ver que esto salga bien para Rusia.

Tampoco para nosotros, posiblemente.


----------



## vettonio (17 Mar 2022)

Flash de que Biden hablará mañana con Xi.

Mañana dice...


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## mazuste (17 Mar 2022)

¿Y esto?
Italia cancela todos los permisos militares y pone al ejército en espera 

Organizing Notes: Italy preparing to join Ukraine war


----------



## Billy Ray (17 Mar 2022)

_Los mismos que te llamaron asesino por no llevar mascarilla o vacunarte - son los mismos que te llaman marioneta de Putin si no apoyas sin aliento la Tercera Guerra Mundial._



Claro, ahora saltará algun otánico diciendo que ellos són purasangres y nunca creyeron en la plandemia. Es solo que sin darse cuenta se han cambiado de bando, estan en el lado de Pfizer y Bill Vacunas, de Soros y de Rothschild. Pero "Mierda de Gato" tiene razón, TODOS los que eran plandemistas fanáticos, són ahora anti Rusia.


----------



## Andr3ws (17 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿Y esto?
> Italia cancela todos los permisos militares y pone al ejército en espera
> 
> Organizing Notes: Italy preparing to join Ukraine war
> Ver archivo adjunto 987305



Si Italia empieza la guerra del lado OTANICO, no tengáis dudas que la acabará del lado Ruso- Chino.
Estos son chaqueteros históricos.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (17 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Ayer estaba Lavrov en China ¿no?. Alguien comentó que salió disparado de vuelta para Moscú. Espero que sean escenografía. No parece que estemos en ese punto tan avanzado.



El punto concreto de este conflicto en particular no lo se, pero el punto del entorno en el que se desarrolla si lo es. Momento sistémico y traumático de los que inician un nuevo ciclo económico. No ves que desde todos los frentes se está trabajando para la guerra y no para la paz? Es complejo de explicar pero en tiempos como los actuales, lamentablemente la paz es un estorbo en el camino, pues para aplicar cambios de la envergadura que vienen hay que sacar a todo el mundo el de su zona de confort. No se si más o menos entiendes a lo que me refiero.

El próximo lustro va a cambiar el mundo tal y como lo conocemos. La negociación tan solo es para discutir quien se lo sigue llevando "muerto" y quien se queda fuera del reparto. Quehaydelomio extremo entre los grupos de poder más potentes del planeta, en definitiva.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Mar 2022)

*Camarero vigués se alista como voluntario para ir a Ucrania - Está dispuesto a morir*














​
zelensky mcnamara boogie 

encotrados por @ LetalFantasy


----------



## ferrys (17 Mar 2022)

Alguien puede aclarar que es una zona de exclusión aérea?. Zelinsky lo pide constantemente.
Sería desde la frontera de Polonia. Imaginamos que la máxima capacidad de misiles anti aéreos son los Patriot. Siendo optismistas con un alcance de 150kms. ¿Como cubres desde la frontera de Polonia mas allá de esos 150kms?. Moldavia?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Mar 2022)

MIQUEL SERRANO Y LA CALIMA DE CESION DE 137 MISTERIOSA

EN ALEMANIA
​


----------



## Proletario Blanco (17 Mar 2022)

España envía su artillería más potente al Báltico ante la amenaza rusa.
Despliega la mayor potencia de fuego de la OTAN en Letonia al incorporar seis obuses M109 a los carros Leopardo, vehículos de combate Pizarro, portamorteros y misiles anticarro.

https://www.larazon.es/espana/20220315/ ... j64mu.html


----------



## NEKRO (17 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Ayer estaba Lavrov en China ¿no?. Alguien comentó que salió disparado de vuelta para Moscú. Espero que sean escenografía. No parece que estemos en ese punto tan avanzado.
> Por cierto, todos esos aviones si llevaran a bunkeres los dejarían bien localizados por mucha exclusión aérea ¿no?.
> 
> ¿localizarían las ubicaciones los satélites?



Hombre digo yo que esos aviones van a cierta zona, alli habra otros aviones o helicópteros que volarán bajo y sin transponder que les llevaran a otros sitios.


----------



## Triyuga (17 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


>



Bonito video, solo falta que se pongan un casco blanco...


----------



## mazuste (17 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Y eso qué es? algún misil experimental o qué?


----------



## Zappa (17 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Para nada, para mi la única preocupación es la seguridad de la RPCh, y Rusia va en el paquete, por motrivos obvios, si los Bastardos ganan la guerra, pondran en marcha lo que hay escrito en la Georgia Stones, de eso no me cabe ninguna duda.



Pero si tus jefes son mucho más inteligentes, hombre.

Ya se han dado cuenta de que el rollo fálico militar tiene su valor, pero es mucho mejor tener a la gente agarrada por los huevos vendiéndole todo lo que necesita que al estilo de la bota militar en la cara, para siempre.

No dudo que el futuro es del pueblo chino, aunque carece de capacidad de asimilación de otras culturas y pueblos.
Un idioma incomprensible (tonal, requiere entrenamiento del oído desee niño) y complicadísimo, una cultura racista y provinciana y una falta de empatía hacia todo lo que no sean Han de pelo negro.

Habrá que mejorar esto último (y no precisamente con los centros de reeducación del Takla Makan )


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Mar 2022)

Los Golfos se pasan a los de Shanghai con armas y bagajes:


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (17 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Qué misiles tiene Bielorusia para responder desde la distancia?


----------



## McNulty (17 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ya tienen. Desde las sanciones les han subido las exportaciones de gas y petróleo un 30 %.
> 
> Zappa ... En 5-10 años en Asia va a haber una especie de "mercado común" de todo el continente excepto japón y korea, con rusia poniendo la gasolina para mover todo eso. Están todos hasta los mismísimos cojones de nosotros y Putin ha dao el banderazo de salida.
> 
> Si ... china-india-pakistan .... enemigos y tal y tal ..... Pues como francia-alemania-españa-inglaterra ..... to'la puta vida enemigos y míranos ahora.



Que el futuro es de Asia ni cotiza ya. De todas maneras me cuesta ver a los rusos mezclándose con chinos e indios. Son culturas muy diferentes. Por ejemplo entre indios y chinos a penas hay contacto cultural ni social. Por no hablar del idioma. Pero es cierto, como se les ocurra unirse económicamente y coordinarse será el fin de la hegemonía occidental.


----------



## Zappa (17 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> En esa guerra no invadieron Irak, solo invadieron Kuwait.



Gracias por la corrección.
Este coco mío ya no es lo que era (si es que alguna vez lo fue)


----------



## Albion (17 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Alguien puede aclarar que es una zona de exclusión aérea?. Zelinsky lo pide constantemente.
> Sería desde la frontera de Polonia. Imaginamos que la máxima capacidad de misiles anti aéreos son los Patriot. Siendo optismistas con un alcance de 150kms. ¿Como cubres desde la frontera de Polonia mas allá de esos 150kms?. Moldavia?



Significa que no pueden volar aviones ni helicopteros como le hicieron a Irak tras la primera guerra del Golfo durante la revuelta chií. Pero, claro, Rusia no es Irak y si se juntan en un cielo aviones de la OTAN y Rusia pasará lo que todos suponemos que ocurrirá. Eso si Rusia no considera un acto de guerra ya por si mismo la declaración de exclusión.


----------



## visaman (17 Mar 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> ¿Y si los rusos utilizan algo nuevo?
> 
> Llevan tiempo hablando de armas que nadie ha visto nunca.



entonces la España actual aparecerá en 1890 tendremos unas guerras con los anglos que ganaremos y seremos los putos amos con imperio donde nunca se pone el sol.


----------



## lasoziedad (17 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Alguien puede aclarar que es una zona de exclusión aérea?. Zelinsky lo pide constantemente.
> Sería desde la frontera de Polonia. Imaginamos que la máxima capacidad de misiles anti aéreos son los Patriot. Siendo optismistas con un alcance de 150kms. ¿Como cubres desde la frontera de Polonia mas allá de esos 150kms?. Moldavia?



Creo que se refieren a aviones, superioridad aerea con cazas y todo lo que vuele derribarlo.
Vamos, que nos quiere meter en una tercera guerra mundial insistentemente.


----------



## Alvin Red (17 Mar 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 987294



Creo que te dejas por en medio a Catalina la Grande.


----------



## Mentefria2 (17 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Creo que se refieren a aviones, superioridad aerea con cazas y todo lo que vuele derribarlo.
> Vamos, que nos quiere meter en una tercera guerra mundial insistentemente.



Vamos a ver.. en guerra ya estamos. Que Putin no tenga cojones de bombardear los países de la OTAN que proveen de armas a Ukrania es otro tema..


----------



## computer_malfuction (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## alnitak (17 Mar 2022)

la cosa se pone fea

esta noche a los bunkers


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (17 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


>



Ah,si. Ese ya lo conocía, pero no hay portaviones en el Mar Negro. Los ingleses creo que continuan en sus propias aguas y el de la sexta flota USA -es la sexta flota la del Mediterraneo, no?- está en el norte del Egeo.


----------



## Charidemo (17 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es evidente que no estamos en la misma situación que las "democracias" rusa, china, iraní, saudí, bielorrusa o Venezolana. Aquí por conspirar dentro de un partido le puede costar el puesto al líder de un partido. Eso jamás lo verás en una dictadura. Es cierto que Europa han hecho los subnormales y no sabemos que clase de estupidez les ha llevado a arrogarse una patética superioridad moral que además se han dedicado a predicar por el resto del mundo mientas se partían el culo a carcajadas. En cierto modo esta hostia a mano abierta a Europa le viene bien, más que nada para ser conscientes de que viven rodeados de sociedades que solo desean su destrucción. Aquí de todas formas seguimos sin enterarnos, ahí tenemos al presi hablando de soldados, soldadas y soldades.



Uff, conforme estas en el partido se te prepara una posición fuera de partido. Un puestecito apañado para tu yerno, una oposición a municipal para tu hijo.... Si conspiras de más eso se esfuma. A ver si recordamos en qué país vivimos. Saludos.


----------



## Teuro (17 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Que el futuro es de Asia ni cotiza ya. De todas maneras me cuesta ver a los rusos mezclándose con chinos e indios. Son culturas muy diferentes. Por ejemplo entre indios y chinos a penas hay contacto cultural ni social. Por no hablar del idioma. Pero es cierto, como se les ocurra unirse económicamente y coordinarse será el fin de la hegemonía occidental.



Si, hablarán entre ellos en inglés, para joder a occidente.


----------



## Andr3ws (17 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



A George Soros Productions.


----------



## aurariola (17 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Yo sigo sin ver que esto salga bien para Rusia.
> 
> Tampoco para nosotros, posiblemente.



ese debe ser el plan, si los europeos nos hundimos en la mierda-miseria, los USA y CHINA flotaran en ella durante mas tiempo.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (17 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> la cosa se pone fea
> 
> esta noche a los bunkers



Y si la calima fuera en realidad algún producto para absorber la radiación? No se, dado el rumbo que están tomando los acontecimientos, ya todo es posible...


----------



## Expected (17 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> la cosa se pone fea
> 
> esta noche a los bunkers



Muchas cosas raras....
1- Rusos yendo a los Urales...a todo meter
2.- Ejército italiano en alerta máxima....

China...subiendo el tono....


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> La soldada es el salario o paga que recibe el soldado. Analfabeto funcional pateando el diccionario.
> 
> Soldada, Viene de "solidus" que era la moneda de alto valor en Roma. Un legionario cobraba una serie de solidos al final de cada campaña (o se liaba parda).
> 
> Soldare en latin tambien indica el pago de una deuda (saldar en castellano), la accion de dar la soldada.



Tú sabrás que son cosas de les tuyes


----------



## Triyuga (17 Mar 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> Otro que no tiene NI PUTA IDEA DE HISTORIA. MIra, así por citar algo rápido y BÁSICO de Rusia que se aprende en parvulitos, te olvidas de TODOS los países del pacto de Varsovia, de Chechenia, de Georgia, de Siria, de Afganistán, .... PUTO IGNORANTE.



¿ y por que necesita usted insultar, no esta usted muy seguroo ???


----------



## arriondas (17 Mar 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> A George Soros Productions.



Siendo Argemino Barro... Pues ya sabemos lo que es.


----------



## ZARGON (17 Mar 2022)

Los recursos de información ucranianos confirman la información sobre la transferencia de Chuguev bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.


----------



## McNulty (17 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> la cosa se pone fea
> 
> esta noche a los bunkers



En las principales ciudades españolas hay una buena red de metros.


----------



## workforfood (17 Mar 2022)

*Tres embarcaciones con bandera panameña fueron atacadas por misiles rusos*









Tres embarcaciones con bandera panameña fueron atacadas por misiles rusos


Diez embarcaciones con bandera panameña se encuentran en el Mar Negro, en medio del conflicto bélico entre Rusia y Ucrania




www.laestrella.com.pa


----------



## paconan (17 Mar 2022)

siguen los vuelos


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Mar 2022)

Mr Pool  3/16/22 10:55 PM est

STAY INDOORS


¿ FALLOUT MR POOL ? #TYLER 













PODEIS SEGUIR JUGANDO A LOS ACERTIJOS EN ESTE HILO

RECORDANO QUE NO SON PREDICCIONES. SI NO QUE NO ESTA MUY CLARO CUANDO ACIERTA O CUANDO EXPONE LAS POSIBLIDADES EN FUNCION DE LAS NOTICIAS QUE VAN SALIENDO
( O QUIZAS TRATANDO DE ABRIR ESCENARIOS POSIBLES DE FORMA PREDICTIVA )

​


----------



## CEMENTITOS (17 Mar 2022)

Una nuke no le interesa ni siquiera a USA, que ya es decir. Ademas, que lo lógico seria mirar los vuelos domésticos en EEUU, pues se supone que quien amenazó fue Putin.
Es todo surrealista.
Algunos sois como gallinas de corral que echan a correr cacareando cuando alguien da una palmada o pega un grito.
Ya lo hicisteis con el Cobix, llenando miles de páginas con vuestras chorradas, y no habeis aprendido nada.
Ahora es que los oligarcas escapan a Siberia.
Pues nada, habrá que ponerlo junto a los jóvenes deportistas, el amigo del colegio de calópez, y el chino muerto súbitamente en la calle.
Quedaron atrás MILES DE PÁGINAS de basura y esto tiene pinta de ir por el mismo camino.


----------



## visaman (17 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> En las principales ciudades españolas hay una buena red de metros.



para una nuke no sirve de mucho


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Mar 2022)

*ARCHI NUKE ROJO*

se pone en plan calimar nuclear roja

10:12 p. m. · 16 mar. 2022·Archillect







​


----------



## NEKRO (17 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Pq están supercerca de Rusia también.



No, por Serbia y por la Republica de Sprska.


----------



## Billy Ray (17 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> la cosa se pone fea
> 
> esta noche a los bunkers



Independientemente de lo que pase realmente, simplemente por precaución yo abandonaría cualquier urbe grande en Europa o EEUU.

Ahora es el momento, luego sería tarde, esta clase de guerra tarda muy poco en declararse y llegar al climax. Para cuando la gente se de cuenta las salidas por carretera u otro medio quedan colapsadas. Bueno, en este directo lo explica muy bien este sabiondo en algún lugar de esas dos horas, me parece que dice que son 40 minutos...


----------



## Arraki (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sarum (17 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿Y esto?
> Italia cancela todos los permisos militares y pone al ejército en espera
> 
> Organizing Notes: Italy preparing to join Ukraine war
> Ver archivo adjunto 987305



Porqué Italia


----------



## Arraki (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (17 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> *Tres embarcaciones con bandera panameña fueron atacadas por misiles rusos*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los rusos van a trolear bastante con esto. Prácticamente todos los barcos tienen bandera de paraísos fiscales y estos, normalmente suelen ser países neutrales. 

Buques con bandera panameña, tan solo puede quejarse Panamá...


----------



## EGO (17 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Los mismos que te llamaron asesino por no llevar mascarilla o vacunarte - son los mismos que te llaman marioneta de Putin si no apoyas sin aliento la Tercera Guerra Mundial._
> 
> 
> 
> Claro, ahora saltará algun otánico diciendo que ellos són purasangres y nunca creyeron en la plandemia. Es solo que sin darse cuenta se han cambiado de bando, estan en el lado de Pfizer y Bill Vacunas, de Soros y de Rothschild. Pero "Mierda de Gato" tiene razón, TODOS los que eran plandemistas fanáticos, són ahora anti Rusia.



No mezcles churras con merinas,anda.

Tan borregazo es ser pro OTAN como ser proruso.Los dos son la misma puta mierda...y yo he visto aqui en este hilo varios covidiotas pro vacunas que son prorusos.

Putin es igual de marioneta de la mafia jazarita que Biden y la mayor muestra de ello esque usa como excusa para su guerra el "matar nazis".

Matar nazis=judiada.

Un purasangre sabe que esta guerra es una excusa para destruir Europa,matar un monton de blancos cristianos y meternos el gran reseteo en vena.Putin es el villano necesario para dar comienzo a esta fase de la agenda.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> *Tres embarcaciones con bandera panameña fueron atacadas por misiles rusos*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"La tripulación se encuentra toda a salvo". 

Misiles de fogeo por tanto


----------



## Billy Ray (17 Mar 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Vamos a ver.. en guerra ya estamos. Que Putin no tenga cojones de bombardear los países de la OTAN que proveen de armas a Ukrania es otro tema..



No, España NO ESTÁ en guerra.

Otra cosa es que quieran colarlo para meter restricciones y atropellos propios de estados de guerra. Lo mismo que la plandemia.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (17 Mar 2022)

Yo creo que van quedando bastante claros los objetivos militares de Rusia: ahora están asaltando Mariupol y cuando acaben se van a ir de cabeza a por Jarkov y después a Kiev para acabar ocupando todo el territorio al este de la línea Zhytomir-Vinnitsya.....los territorios lingüísticamente ucranianos (no étnicamente, eso es una gilipollez) que se ocupen serían la garantía de que la parte de Ucrania no ocupada cumpla las condiciones del tratado que se firme...


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (17 Mar 2022)

Se va otra vez el Brent:



 Petróleo Brent105,24+7,22+7,37%


----------



## amcxxl (17 Mar 2022)

La destrucción del avión de ataque Su-25 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Región de Jersón


 destruido cerca del sistema de defensa aérea Svatovo S-300PS de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Cuatro lanzadores 5P85S en posición de combate y un radar de iluminación y guía 5N63S fueron destruidos.


----------



## vettonio (17 Mar 2022)

Petroleo subiendo. Ya está en +7.35%


----------



## computer_malfuction (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## vettonio (17 Mar 2022)

Oro y Btc por ahora estable.


----------



## Moderado (17 Mar 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, bueno... ¿pero qué ha pasado aquí?
> 
> Queremos _de_ saber.



Pues que el trollaco CM pro-OTAN está en plan Bot directamente copiando a cualquier subnormal en Twitter con cierta relevancia.


----------



## golden graham (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (17 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Si, por eso mandan más armas a Ucrania, no te jode...

De no ser por el apoyo de la Otan este conflicto ya sería historia hace muchos días.


----------



## Zappa (17 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Se va otra vez el Brent:
> 
> 
> 
> Petróleo Brent105,24+7,22+7,37%



Qué poco dura la alegría en la casa del pobre, coño.


----------



## Mabuse (17 Mar 2022)

Ardilla Roja dijo:


> ¿Quién es Stan Lee?



El dictador de bigote que sometió a Rusia con sus poderes mutantes.


----------



## Nefersen (17 Mar 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Vamos a ver.. en guerra ya estamos. Que Putin no tenga cojones de bombardear los países de la OTAN que proveen de armas a Ukrania es otro tema..



Las reglas internacionales no son así. 
Franco no le declaró la guerra a Rusia por aportar armas a la II República, ni a EEUU por enviar las brigadas internacionales, ni la II República a Alemania y a Italia, y eso teniendo divisiones enteras participando contra ella.

Según tu teoría, ya estábamos en la guerra mundial en Siria, pues Rusia apoyaba a Assad y EEUU a los rebanacuellos.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (17 Mar 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 987325



Fijate en el rango del día:

97,84 - 106,13.

Esa volatilidad es una puta locura, ahí hay guano del bueno.


----------



## Billy Ray (17 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Valiente cinismo...

Ahora velan por la pazzz......


----------



## Arraki (17 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Me cito a mi mismo porque no entiendo muy bien lo que pasa en el vídeo.

Se supone que es un SU 25 derribado, pero yo veo 2 derribos y un pájaro más que sale del hongo de fuego que deja del primero.

Me estoy perdiendo algo ya lo sé, pero no consigo verlo


----------



## Zappa (17 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Fijate en el rango del día:
> 
> 97,84 - 106,13.
> 
> Esa volatilidad es una puta locura, ahí hay guano del bueno.



Habemus nukes.
Por favor que sea rápido.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Tres semanas desde que comenzó la invasión rusa de Ucrania. La batalla por Kiev es el tema central de este hilo. Una advertencia: no es seguro que los rusos sean capaces de rodear, atacar o apoderarse de Kiev.



Tú no te preocupes entonces


----------



## cuasi-pepito (17 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> 10 aviones tupolec y airbus del gobierno han abandonadl moscu hacia el este
> 
> varios aviones privado tb estan abandonando moscu hacia dubai
> 
> vamos a tener malas.noticias... imagino que moscu lanzafa un ataque nuclear sobre alguna posicion desierta ....




Los países del golfo se van a convertir en zona cryptofriendly, y van a hacer de proxy para los intercambios económicos entre Rusia y Occidente...y estoy hablando de cuestión de semanas.

Los de arriba seguirán haciendo negocios, los de abajo a boikotear al otro y a auto-sufrir las sanciones que le imponen al otro.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (17 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Qué poco dura la alegría en la casa del pobre, coño.



El guano no viene solo derivado del precio, sino de la volatilidad.

El rango diario es 97 - 106. Eso significa muchísima inseguridad en los mercados.


----------



## mazuste (17 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Ah,si. Ese ya lo conocía, pero no hay portaviones en el Mar Negro. Los ingleses creo que continuan en sus propias aguas y el de la sexta flota USA -es la sexta flota la del Mediterraneo, no?- está en el norte del Egeo.



No importa el lugar. Putin ya dejó sentado que, antes de que escale, irán a por origen:
la cabeza de la serpiente. Putin todavía tiene muchas cartas que jugar antes de la carta nuclear.


----------



## Teuro (17 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Independientemente de lo que pase realmente, simplemente por precaución yo abandonaría cualquier urbe grande en Europa o EEUU.
> 
> Ahora es el momento, luego sería tarde, esta clase de guerra tarda muy poco en declararse y llegar al climax. Para cuando la gente se de cuenta las salidas por carretera u otro medio quedan colapsadas. Bueno, en este directo lo explica muy bien este sabiondo en algún lugar de esas dos horas, me parece que dice que son 40 minutos...



Claro, la gente que vive en Londres, París o Nueva York el 90% tiene un chalet de verano a 2.000 km del resto de la civilización. No se en qué mundo vives.


----------



## agarcime (17 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Si, por eso mandan más armas a Ucrania, no te jode...
> 
> De no ser por el apoyo de la Otan este conflicto ya sería historia hace muchos días.



Así es 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Billy Ray (17 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Claro, la gente que vive en Londres, París o Nueva York el 90% tiene un chalet de verano a 2.000 km del resto de la civilización. No se en qué mundo vives.



En el mundo en el que cualquiera de esas ciudades puede desaparecer en una fracción de segundo. Lo siento por ellos, deberian de haberlo pensado antes de irse a vivir a un potencial objetivo estrategico.


----------



## Marco Porcio (17 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Me cito a mi mismo porque no entiendo muy bien lo que pasa en el vídeo.
> 
> Se supone que es un SU 25 derribado, pero yo veo 2 derribos y un pájaro más que sale del hongo de fuego que deja del primero.
> 
> Me estoy perdiendo algo ya lo sé, pero no consigo verlo



Y nosotros aquí en casa comiendo doritos.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

La muerte de más de 70 personas en Donetsk DNR en 2018 por cepas de tuberculosis multirresistentes puede estar relacionada con las actividades de un laboratorio biológico en Ucrania - Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa


----------



## kelden (17 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Que el futuro es de Asia ni cotiza ya. De todas maneras me cuesta ver a los rusos mezclándose con chinos e indios. Son culturas muy diferentes. Por ejemplo entre indios y chinos a penas hay contacto cultural ni social. Por no hablar del idioma. Pero es cierto, como se les ocurra unirse económicamente y coordinarse será el fin de la hegemonía occidental.



No se tienen que mezclar. Solo comprar y vender, comprar y vender ..... Esa manía de "homogeneizar" y exportar "modelo" solo es propia de los anglos. Y tiene su explicación: cuando no estás dispuesto a comprar y vender con honestidad, cuando no eres más que un vulgar Al Capone de la vida, cuando solo buscas tu propio beneficio a costa del de los demás, con algo tienes que vestir la mona.


----------



## NoRTH (17 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Me cito a mi mismo porque no entiendo muy bien lo que pasa en el vídeo.
> 
> Se supone que es un SU 25 derribado, pero yo veo 2 derribos y un pájaro más que sale del hongo de fuego que deja del primero.
> 
> Me estoy perdiendo algo ya lo sé, pero no consigo verlo




este que pasa en vuelo rasante es el que deja caer la bomba provocando la explosion ¿





el segundo avion que se ve caer tiene forma triangular

yo de aviones de guerra entre 0 y nada


----------



## computer_malfuction (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## McNulty (17 Mar 2022)

El pitillo de rigor antes de empezar el show.


----------



## Zappa (17 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> En el mundo en el que cualquiera de esas ciudades puede desaparecer en una fracción de segundo. Lo siento por ellos, deberian de haberlo pensado antes de irse a vivir a un potencial objetivo estrategico.



Siéntelo por ti.
Si las ciudades son aniquiladas por nukes, los incendios, que durarían meses y no se podrían apagar, esparcirían ceniza radiactiva por el globo.

Sano Fallout para tus pulmones.

Además del oscurecimiento de la radiación solar, claro.
El hambre del invierno nuclear terminaría con un porcentaje inmenso.

Creo que es mejor fantasear con ello, reirnos con los latunes y las chortinas madmaxeras, porque la realidad es de pesadilla.

De pesadilla de la que no te despiertas nunca.


----------



## volador (17 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Vas dao…



Pa ti la perra gorda que decía mi abuela


----------



## cienaga (17 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Se escucharon fuertes explosiones.
> 
> Qué parte de "se escucharon" no entiendes?
> 
> Son pepinos fuertes de los rusos a los ukronazis



¿decia usted?


Actualizado 17/03/2022 14:46
*Lukashenko denuncia el lanzamiento de misiles desde Ucrania hacia Bielorrusia*










Lukashenko denuncia el lanzamiento de misiles desde Ucrania hacia Bielorrusia


El presidente bielorruso, Alexander Lukashenko, ha denunciado este jueves el lanzamiento de varios...




www.europapress.es





Lukashenko denuncia el lanzamiento de misiles desde Ucrania hacia Bielorrusia


El presidente bielorruso, Alexander Lukashenko, ha denunciado este jueves el lanzamiento de varios misiles tácticos Tochka-U desde territorio ucraniano contra Bielorrusia. "En la última semana lanzaron como mínimo dos misiles hacia el territorio bielorruso. Afortunadamente, logramos derribarlos", ha dicho en una entrevista concedida a la cadena de televisión japonesa TBS.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (17 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Hemos retrocedido 70 años en apenas un mes y Rusia no es la única culpable. Muy lamentable lo que está pasando.

Me temo que el nuevo modelo va a ser una mierda que flipas...


----------



## Billy Ray (17 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Siéntelo por ti.
> Si las ciudades son aniquiladas por nukes, los incendios, que durarían meses y no se podrían apagar, esparcirían ceniza radiactiva por el globo.
> 
> Sano Fallout para tus pulmones.
> ...



Pero existe tal posibilidad, desgraciadamente.

Y los vivos envidiarán a los muertos, sí.


----------



## Arraki (17 Mar 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> este que pasa en vuelo rasante es el que deja caer la bomba provocando la explosion ¿
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 987337
> 
> ...



Un vídeo espectacular dentro de lo macabro de una guerra.

Gracias, tiene sentido.

Me llama mucho la atención el tercer avión que sale del hongo de fuego.

Increíble


----------



## Seronoser (17 Mar 2022)

volador dijo:


> Claro, actualízamelos tu majete o tambien están en las "fosas marianas"
> 
> Tan difícil es reconocer que de 200.000 soldados rusos en Ucrania hay 2 cobardes,



No hay 200.000 soldados rusos en Ucrania chaval


----------



## Bishop (17 Mar 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Pues que el trollaco CM pro-OTAN está en plan Bot directamente copiando a cualquier subnormal en Twitter con cierta relevancia.



Es que ese es el tema. ¿Por qué no se ha limitado a citarlo y sí a fusilar la frase?

¿Quizás ya tantas horas de trabajo hacen mella...?


----------



## McNulty (17 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No se tienen que mezclar. Solo comprar y vender, comprar y vender ..... Esa manía de "homogeneizar" y exportar "modelo" solo es propia de los anglos. Y tiene su explicación: cuando no estás dispuesto a comprar y vender con honestidad, cuando no eres más que un vulgar Al Capone de la vida, cuando solo buscas tu propio beneficio a costa del de los demás, con algo tienes que vestir la mona.



Además los asiáticos tienen otra forma de ver la vida, muy diferente a la rapacidad occidental que nos ha caracterizado a nosotros desde siempre.

El problema que veo es que son mucha gente, esos países tienen un difícil equilibrio entre recursos que consumen y recursos que producen. Luego estaría el tema de la contaminación y sostenibilidad...


----------



## Zappa (17 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Pero existe tal posibilidad, desgraciadamente.



Lo "mejor" de todo es que no lo sabemos con certeza.
La única prueba del invierno nuclear es cuando Saddam incendió los pozos en la primera guerra.
Hubo una disminución de la energía (1 KW/m2 de irradiación solar en zénit) notable.

Es como hacer un experimento en el laboratorio, solo que el laboratorio también es tu casa, y están jugando con compuestos combustibles.

Un plan sin fisuras, vamos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Mar 2022)

MEDICION DE RADIACION EN GRANADA PUBLICADA EN LA QUINTA COLUMNA

*0.22 NANO SIEVERS DE ESOS 0.22 uSV/ h*

NO ES MUCHO

zttps://t.me/laquintacolumna/19899








LA QUINTA COLUMNA TV


INFORMACIÓN ALTERNATIVA SIN CENSURA




t.me


----------



## tomasjos (17 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> España envía su artillería más potente al Báltico ante la amenaza rusa.
> Despliega la mayor potencia de fuego de la OTAN en Letonia al incorporar seis obuses M109 a los carros Leopardo, vehículos de combate Pizarro, portamorteros y misiles anticarro.
> 
> https://www.larazon.es/espana/20220315/ ... j64mu.html



Una batería, junto con lo demás que hay allí da para un btg acorazado


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Mar 2022)

Farlopepsky ante el parlamento del Vaticano:


----------



## McNulty (17 Mar 2022)

Si es propaganda, está mucho más trabajada que la de los ukros.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (17 Mar 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> ¿decia usted?
> 
> 
> Actualizado 17/03/2022 14:46
> ...



Nadie se acuerda que los primeros proyectiles cayeron dos días antes de empezar la movida EN LA PROPIA RUSIA.

INCLUSO HUBO UNA PENETRACION POR TIERRA DE VEHICULOS UCRANIANOS EN LA REGION DE VOSTOK, y fueron destruidos.

Así que ojo a este tema de Bielorusia.


----------



## Mabuse (17 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Першие укроиньци прибулы ув Ирландию: peremogi — LiveJournal
> 
> *Los primeros ucranianos llegaron a Irlanda *
> Los medios irlandeses escriben sobre los primeros refugiados de Ucrania que llegan a Irlanda. El primer autobús, que transportaba a unos 60 refugiados, llegó al condado de Donegal. El concejal del distrito Michael McMahon, que los recibió, dijo que estaban muy cansados y que no podían decir nada sobre lo que estaba pasando en Ucrania: “Ahora es muy difícil hablar con ellos, porque están muy cansados, muy asustados y muy sensibles. . También les tomará tiempo acostumbrarse a su nuevo entorno”.



Hottia, pues es verdad que hay una red internacional de falsificación de ucranianas.









Upwards of 60 Ukrainian refugees arrive in Bundoran


Bundoran has just received the first group of Ukrainian refugees, who arrived in the seaside resort this evening. It has yet to be confirmed if the are the very first arrivals in Donegal, but they are the first to arrive in the south of the county. The first busload of what are expected to be...




www.donegallive.ie


----------



## Seronoser (17 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Tomadlo con calmita y tal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menuda gilipollez.
A Dubai hay TODOS LOS DIAS, mínimo 4 vuelos, dos desde Vnokovo y 2 desde Sheremetevo.
Desde siempre.
Y ahora que hay más rusos allí, habrán puesto más.


----------



## amcxxl (17 Mar 2022)

"¡Odiamos a #Ucrania! Muchas gracias al ejército ruso": los refugiados de #Mariupol cuentan cómo el ejército ucraniano se negó a abrir corredores verdes desde la ciudad y disparó contra los civiles. Informe de noticias revelador.


Parece que los recientes ataques al SO de Donetsk permitirán que los RF y los DNR avancen aún más hacia Kurakhove, aumentando la presión sobre este inmenso caldero donde supuestamente se podrían rodear 70-80K+ Ukrops. Fuente :Yuriy Podolyaka 


*Lukashenko: Hubo al menos dos lanzamientos de misiles Tochka-U desde el territorio de Ucrania a través de Bielorrusia. Si Ucrania continúa escalando aún más, Minsk responderá 
 *


----------



## EGO (17 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Lo "mejor" de todo es que no lo sabemos con certeza.
> La única prueba del invierno nuclear es cuando Saddam incendió los pozos en la primera guerra.
> Hubo una disminución de la energía (1 KW/m2 de irradiación solar en zénit) notable.
> 
> ...



Lo de menos es el invierno nuclear,sino las 450 cafeteras nucleares que hay por todo el planeta.Todas vomitando fuego nuclear al quedarse sin refrigeracion por la falta de energia.

Guerra nuclear=desaparicion de la humanidad y un montonazo de especies animales/vegetales.Decenas de miles de años con la superficie terrestre practicamente inhabitable.

Los animales marinos que viven a grandes profundidades pasarian a ser los putos amos del planeta.


----------



## Billy Ray (17 Mar 2022)

_¿Estaba bajo la montaña Yamantau, cerca de Magnitogorsk, un puesto de mando nuclear y una ciudad subterránea para proteger a los dirigentes rusos de una aniquilación inminente?_



En un proyecto secreto que recuerda los días más fríos de la Guerra Fría, Rusia está construyendo un gigantesco complejo militar subterráneo en los Montes Urales, según afirman funcionarios occidentales y testigos rusos.
Escondido en el interior de la montaña Yamantau, en la zona de Beloretsk, en el sur de los Urales, el proyecto implica la creación de un enorme complejo, servido por un ferrocarril, una autopista y miles de trabajadores.

El proyecto, según algunos funcionarios rusos, se inició durante la época de Leonid Brezhnev, cuando la Unión Soviética estaba inmersa en una carrera armamentística con Estados Unidos, el Partido Comunista gobernaba el país y el presupuesto militar parecía no tener límites.
"El complejo es tan grande como el área de Washington dentro del Beltway", dijo un funcionario estadounidense familiarizado con los informes de inteligencia.
La decisión de Rusia de seguir adelante con la costosa empresa subraya la continua influencia de los militares en un momento en que el gobierno está luchando para pagar los salarios a sus trabajadores y hacer frente a un creciente déficit presupuestario.
La construcción del proyecto, que ha sido observado por los satélites espías estadounidenses, desconcierta a los especialistas norteamericanos, que especulan que puede ser cualquier cosa, desde un puesto de mando nuclear subterráneo hasta una planta secreta de producción de armas.
Pero aunque no se sabe con certeza cuál es la finalidad del proyecto, ya se ha convertido en un asunto políticamente delicado para la administración Clinton.

Estados Unidos está gastando cientos de millones de dólares para ayudar al gobierno ruso, falto de dinero, a desmantelar viejas armas nucleares. Para obtener la aprobación del Congreso para el dinero, la administración Clinton ha tenido que certificar que los rusos no están emprendiendo nuevos proyectos militares que vayan más allá de sus necesidades defensivas.
El proyecto también preocupaba a la administración Bush y fue planteado en los canales diplomáticos por James A. Baker III, que entonces era secretario de Estado.
El proyecto se está llevando a cabo a pesar de las quejas de los miembros del Parlamento ruso de que el gobierno no tiene dinero para cumplir con los nuevos tratados que recortan las armas estratégicas y ordenan la destrucción de las armas químicas.
El Ministerio de Defensa ruso se niega a decir nada sobre el proyecto, que sigue adelante sin apenas debate público.
El proyecto ha sido descrito por funcionarios rusos actuales y anteriores como un emplazamiento minero, un depósito de tesoros rusos, una zona de almacenamiento de alimentos, un vertedero de materiales nucleares y un búnker para los dirigentes rusos en caso de guerra nuclear.









Russia is building mammoth underground complex in Urals


In a secret project reminiscent of the chilliest days of the Cold War, Russia is building a mammoth underground military complex in the Ural Mountains, Western officials and Russian witnesses say.




www.tampabay.com


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Mar 2022)

Análisis de los comunistas rusos sobre la guerra en Ucrania: "Son los Estados Unidos los que están interesados en la guerra. Ataca no solo a Rusia sino también a Europa. Las sanciones impuestas a petición de Estados Unidos golpearon, en primer lugar, a Europa"


----------



## kelden (17 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Si, por eso mandan más armas a Ucrania, no te jode...
> *
> De no ser por el apoyo de la Otan este conflicto ya sería historia hace muchos días.*



Lo que manda actualmente la OTAN es irrelevante para el resultado de esta guerra.


----------



## Zappa (17 Mar 2022)

Por temas de trabajo, antes de que estallara todo esto, trabajé con un programador de Bielorrusia, vivía (me imagino que ahí sigue) en Minsk.

Me acuerdo de él bastante con todo esto.
Era buen tipo, muy trabajador, extremadamente responsable, con un acentazo eslavo en el inglés muy característico.

Un sentido del humor curioso, y una ávida curiosidad por los usos y costumbres de los españoles.
Nuestras mujeres le parecían muy hermosas y exóticas, nos echábamos unas risas cuando le decía que le cambiamos el 50% de las femipatrias por rubitas de ojos azules, que para nosotros son las exóticas ellas.

Al final, en toda esta mierda, somos los "pringados" que no aspiramos a grandes conquistas los que pagamos el pato.
A saber como coño encuentra el pobre hombre ahora un trabajo pagado en €, remoto 100% y con un buen sueldo (en € era una barbaridad por lo que me contaba, el hombre estaba encantado con el trabajo)

En fin, dimensiones humanas a un conflicto entre grandes señores.

Puta vida, tete.


----------



## kenny220 (17 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Además los asiáticos tienen otra forma de ver la vida, muy diferente a la rapacidad occidental que nos ha caracterizado a nosotros desde siempre.
> 
> El problema que veo es que son mucha gente, esos países tienen un difícil equilibrio entre recursos que consumen y recursos que producen. Luego estaría el tema de la contaminación y sostenibilidad...



Que los asiáticos no son rapaces? 

No jodas, 

Si les das pie acaban con cualquier cosa que se mueva, no te cuento si la leyenda dice que da vigor sexual.


----------



## coscorron (17 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Hottia, pues es verdad que hay una red internacional de falsificación de ucranianas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aprovechan todas las crisis para meternos cinco o seis millones de moronegros en la UE ... Así no hay manera.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (17 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Lo que manda actualmente la OTAN es irrelevante para el resultado de esta guerra.



Apoyo de inteligencia y satelital junto con miles de misiles antitanque y antiaéreos + pasta a mansalva? Eso ha multiplicado las capacidades del ejercito Ucraniano varias veces. Vamos desde un punto de vista militar, esto tiene poca discusión.


----------



## el ejpertoc (17 Mar 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Hablamos de Rusia
> 
> 
> Como sabes que es su despacho y no una replica exacta de este mismo en un bunker de Siberia?
> ...



Porque tengo conocidos en Rusia y me comentan que hay mogollón de imágenes de Putin entrando al a sitios oficiales..

Por qué iba a estar Putin en un búnker y el resto de los jefes de estado de Occidente no?


----------



## Zappa (17 Mar 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Lo de menos es el invierno nuclear,sino las 450 cafeteras nucleares que hay por todo el planeta.Todas vomitando fuego nuclear al quedarse sin refrigeracion por la falta de energia.



Vaya, vaya.
Otro que ha escuchado a Guy McPherson.









Guy McPherson - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Es el que mejor porno apocalíptico predice, pero se equivoca más que una escopeta de feria.
Deberíamos haber muerto ya cienes y cienes de veces.

Tiene mucha razón en una cosa, no obstante, y es que si esas cafeteras dejan de estar atendidas, la vida puede que solo exista en forma de bacterias extremófilas adaptadas a la radiación.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Por temas de trabajo, antes de que estallara todo esto, trabajé con un programador de Bielorrusia, vivía (me imagino que ahí sigue) en Minsk.
> 
> Me acuerdo de él bastante con todo esto.
> Era buen tipo, muy trabajador, extremadamente responsable, con un acentazo eslavo en el inglés muy característico.
> ...



¿El piano bien? ¿afinado?


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

*El subdirector de la Guardia Rusa, Roman Gavrilov, fue detenido como parte de una investigación sobre el robo de fondos asignados para proporcionar combustible, lubricantes y alimentos a las tropas de la Guardia Rusa, incluidas las unidades que participan en una operación especial en Ucrania.

*


----------



## Andr3ws (17 Mar 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Nadie se acuerda que los primeros proyectiles cayeron dos días antes de empezar la movida EN LA PROPIA RUSIA.
> 
> INCLUSO HUBO UNA PENETRACION POR TIERRA DE VEHICULOS UCRANIANOS EN LA REGION DE VOSTOK, y fueron destruidos.
> 
> Así que ojo a este tema de Bielorusia.



Atacas a Bielorrusia, para ver si esta se mete de lleno en el fregao, para darle a la OTAN a un pelele a quien darle la primera hostia para no empezar con el primo de ZumoSol. Buscan que Rusia tenga que ser quien ataque primero a la OTAN y no al reves. 
Ucrania y Bielorrusia son dos peleles.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (17 Mar 2022)

Joder, España despliega una batería de M-106 en Letonia, la artillería yankee en la operación Starlite..... y los periolistos hablando de potencia de fuego y armas decisivas , Putin debe estar cagándose encima ante tal amenaza


----------



## Zappa (17 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿El piano bien? ¿afinado?



Es un Alesis digital, así que no hay que afinarlo:






Alesis Recital Pro


Alesis Recital Pro - 88-Key Digital Piano with Hammer-Action Keys




www.alesis.com





Lo toco como el culo, eso si.
Pero tengo paciencia.


----------



## delhierro (17 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Apoyo de inteligencia y satelital junto con miles de misiles antitanque y antiaéreos + pasta a mansalva? Eso ha multiplicado las capacidades del ejercito Ucraniano varias veces. Vamos desde un punto de vista militar, esto tiene poca discusión.



Nadie sabe cual es el plan politico, si no pretenden quedarse con territorio más alla de las republicas , y quizas Kherson para asegurar el agua a Crimea. Ya les queda poco.

Si quieren todo, estarian tirando a matar al ucraniano, y eso no lo estan haciendo.

Me da que Putin queria algo leve, para liberar las republicas al 100% y destruir los misiles y parte del ejercito. Si lo quiere todo, solo tienen que llamar a los voluntarios. Al final occidente se va a encontrar un problema mucho mayor.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *El subdirector de la Guardia Rusa, Roman Gavrilov, fue detenido como parte de una investigación sobre el robo de fondos asignados para proporcionar combustible, lubricantes y alimentos a las tropas de la Guardia Rusa, incluidas las unidades que participan en una operación especial en Ucrania.
> 
> *



Éste sí que va a Siberia


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

Autoridades ucranianas están robando la ayuda humanitaria y ganando dinero con ello.

El jefe de la Administración Estatal Regional de Chernihiv publicó un video con el desembalaje de la ayuda humanitaria, pero en lugar de margarina había espuma de poliestireno.


©️Crimea №1


----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

"¡Azov, c**t! La gente se iba - Azov estaba disparando, f*ckers, sa! Disparando a los convoyes de civiles que intentaban salir hacia Volodarsk - ¡disparando a los autobuses!".

Los civiles que escaparon de Mariupol cuentan los horrores que tuvieron que soportar durante las batallas de la ciudad.

Dicen que hay muchos civiles muertos en la ciudad sin nadie que los entierre. Los radicales del regimiento ucraniano Azov han interrumpido repetidamente la evacuación de los civiles, disparando a los que intentaban abandonar la ciudad.

t.me/surf_noise1/8552


----------



## Casino (17 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *El subdirector de la Guardia Rusa, Roman Gavrilov, fue detenido como parte de una investigación sobre el robo de fondos asignados para proporcionar combustible, lubricantes y alimentos a las tropas de la Guardia Rusa, incluidas las unidades que participan en una operación especial en Ucrania.
> 
> *



Parece que le sorprenda.
Es todo parte del plan. Este fin de semana por fin caerá Mariupol, de acuerdo con la estrategia prevista. Dobro raboti.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Evil_ (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

Globalistas, estas son las vuestras


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## delhierro (17 Mar 2022)

Evil_ dijo:


>



No se vera en las TV. Que siguen con su invento de 1000 muertos en el teatro cuando todo el mundo ya sabe que es MENTIRA.


----------



## Billy Ray (17 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Joder, España despliega una batería de M-106 en Letonia, la artillería yankee en la operación Starlite..... y los periolistos hablando de potencia de fuego y armas decisivas , Putin debe estar cagándose encima ante tal amenaza



jajaja Starlite, eso fué en el 65, la primera operación de los marines tras llegar a Da Nang.


----------



## delhierro (17 Mar 2022)

Bielorrusia tambien pagara la deuda en moneda propia. Se amplia la fiesta.









Лукашенко распорядился о расчётах Белоруссии по внешнему долгу в национальной валюте


Белорусский президент Александр Лукашенко распорядился о расчётах страны по внешнему долгу в национальной валюте.




russian.rt.com


----------



## Republicano (17 Mar 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Si eso es cierto, mañana dirá David cantero que Putin mando bombardear un refugio de civiles causando una nueva masacre en el pueblo ucraniano.



Ha pasado, ostras, ha pasado igual que dije ayer.


----------



## Mabuse (17 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Aprovechan todas las crisis para meternos cinco o seis millones de moronegros en la UE ... Así no hay manera.



El problema no es que sean blancos, negros o azules, es que son de mala calidad. Podían refugiar las que adjunto y no tendría tanta importancia, pero mire en el artículo que género se importa. Es directamente una estafa.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (17 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Flores rojas florecen en #Xinjiang: El viernes se estrenará una nueva película Why Are the Flowers So Red centrada en las historias de los héroes patrióticos en #Xinjiang que patrullan la frontera en la meseta del Pamir a lo largo de siete décadas.



A nadie le importa l


Impresionante dijo:


> Algo más que decir?



De momento más Rusos muertos que en Chechenia van.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Bueno eso es propaganda de guerra.
> Hitler pensaba que lo suyo era un paseo que acababa en dos semanas .
> De hecho nadie auguró la llamada segunda guerra mundial y menos con tremendas consecuencias catastróficas hasta que empezó.
> 
> ...



“Quien no conoce su historia está condenado a repetirla”,

Pero seguir pensando que esto es una partida de call of duty


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

Ministerio de Finanzas de Rusia: Se ha ejecutado la orden de pago para el pago de cupones por $117,2 millones en dos emisiones de Eurobonos rusos, enviada el 14 de marzo. Parece que el bloqueo de las reservas de oro y divisas de Rusia no funcionó del todo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Mar 2022)

parece que los sindicatos de otros países no se limitan a acabar con las provisiones de marisco del mercado


----------



## amcxxl (17 Mar 2022)

El teatro lamenta la pérdida de tantos actores.. En un estudio de cine ucraniano, "cadáveres de víctimas de bombardeos rusos" fuman cigarrillos entre filmaciones. 
Es difícil trabajar como un cadáver en Ucrania. Disparos todo el día con breves descansos para fumar


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

El informe de Zvezda @zvezdanews se centra en los helicópteros de reconocimiento y ataque Ka-52 Alligator: la escala del uso de estas máquinas en una operación militar especial es asombrosa. Los "caimanes" se están convirtiendo en la "tarjeta de presentación" de la aviación militar, eclipsando al tradicional Mi-24/35 y al más moderno Mi-28N.

Los pilotos realmente disfrutan de la gran maniobrabilidad de los helicópteros en combinación con la poderosa potencia de fuego de estas máquinas. Oficialmente, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso no ha reconocido pérdidas entre los Ka-52, pero según los materiales distribuidos en Internet, podemos hablar de cuatro helicópteros perdidos.

Dos se estrellaron debido a problemas técnicos y dos más fueron derribados por los enemigos usando MANPADS.

Al tener en cuenta la frecuencia de uso en combate del Ka-52, las estadísticas sobre pérdidas son bastante sensatas, sin importar cuán cínico pueda sonar.
#Rusia Ucrania
@rybar con @wingsofwar


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## molodets (17 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> En la guerra, cada uno trabaja de lo que puede.



Este video como otro que aparece por aquí de forma cíclica son videos de la plandemia.


----------



## lapetus (17 Mar 2022)

Mentiras y propaganda por ambos lados.

Y lo que es peor, parece que ambas partes coinciden en que van a pactar, pero los dos quieren más muertos sobre la mesa para "tener más peso en las negociaciones", así que se siguen matando.

Imagínate tener la mala suerte de ser hombre y ser secuestrado por el gobierno ucro, llevado a la oficina de reclutamiento, de ahí a la picadora de carne rusa, y morir por el actor cocainómano y el viejo demente. Y luego a la semana va y dice que se paren las rotativas que vamos a pactar con el enemigo.

Es terrible como se manipula a la plebe. Los estados son el problema.


----------



## Plutarko (17 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> MEDICION DE RADIACION EN GRANADA PUBLICADA EN LA QUINTA COLUMNA
> 
> *0.22 NANO SIEVERS DE ESOS 0.22 uSV/ h*
> 
> ...



Eso es una mierdecilla, puede marcar perfectamente 0.22 y a los 5 minutos 0.12 y a después 0.25.
Además depende de donde ponga el medidor da más o menos. Si lo pone encima de granito o la loza del WC marcará más. 

Para decir si sube o baja hace falta una gráfica para ver la tendencia. Con ese medidor se pueden sacar. 
En fin, que esa foto es un asustaviejas. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Yoi-yitsu (17 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> El pitillo de rigor antes de empezar el show.



Ese video es del 2021.









EDIT: No me deja poner el link. Juntad "tiktok"
https://www.tik tok.com/@vasyaivanovdesign/video/6944648301446745346?is_from_webapp=1&sender_device=pc&web_id=7076075231748785669


----------



## Zappa (17 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *El subdirector de la Guardia Rusa, Roman Gavrilov, fue detenido como parte de una investigación sobre el robo de fondos asignados para proporcionar combustible, lubricantes y alimentos a las tropas de la Guardia Rusa, incluidas las unidades que participan en una operación especial en Ucrania.
> 
> *





Parece que las costumbres de la era soviética (el robo indiscriminado con la garantía del carnet del partido) no han dejado de existir en la nueva Rusia.

Putin debe estar que trina. El fantasma de Stalin se le debe estar apareciendo por las noches, instándole a purgar de forma definitiva a todos los traidores, vagos, sinvergüenzas y vividores.

Lo malo es que si hace eso, igual se lo cargan a él.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (17 Mar 2022)

Sobre los biolaboratorios.


Spoiler



Biological Threat Reduction Program


Spoiler



BTRP Regulatory Fact Sheet (PDF 146 KB)

```
https://ua.usembassy.gov/wp-content/uploads/sites/151/BTRP-Regulatory-Fact-Sheet_Eng.pdf
```




Recopilando datos de algunos documentos tenemos lo siguiente.


Spoiler



*Kharkiv Diagnostic Laboratory / Kharkiv Oblast Laboratory Center*


Spoiler





```
https://ua.usembassy.gov/wp-content/uploads/sites/151/130131-Kharkiv-DL-Fact-Sheet.pdf
```

- Address: Pomirky region, Kharkiv.
- Dr. *Tatyana Mykhaylivna Kolpakova*, Chief Doctor of Oblast Laboratory Center.
- Contractor Team - Integrating Contractor: *Black & Veatch*. Ukrainian Subcontractors: Techno Project (Designer) & Macrochem (Construction & Equipment supply).
- USG Investment - Total cost of laboratory: USD$1,638,375 (USD$1,195,398 for Design & Construction; USD$442,977 for lab equipment and furniture).
- Donor - the *Department of Defense of the United States of America (DoD)*.



*State Regional Laboratory of Veterinary Medicine / Luhansk Regional Diagnostic Veterinary Laboratory*


Spoiler





```
https://ua.usembassy.gov/wp-content/uploads/sites/151/130131-Luhansk-RDVL-Fact-sheet.pdf
```

- Address: 9a Krasnodonnaya Str. Luhansk.
- Dr. *Valeriy Nikolayevich Bondar*, Director.
- Contractor Team - Integrating Contractor: *Black & Veatch*. Ukrainian Subcontractors: Project Development Center (designer) & Mediamax (Construction & Equipment supply).
- USG Investment - Total cost of laboratory: USD$1,746,312 (USD$1,267,124 for Design & Construction; USD$479,188 for lab equipment and furniture).
- Donor - the *Department of Defense of the United States of America (DoD)*.



*Dnipropetrovsk Diagnostic Laboratory / Dnipropetrovsk Oblast Laboratory Center*


Spoiler





```
https://ua.usembassy.gov/wp-content/uploads/sites/151/130202-Dnipropetrovsk-DL-Fact-Sheet.pdf
```

- Address: 26, Smidta /39/A, Filisofs’ka Str., Dnipropetrovsk.
- Dr. *Valeriy Grygorovych Kapshuk*, Chief Doctor.
- Contractor Team - Integrating Contractor: Black & Veatch. Ukrainian Subcontractors: Dnipropetrovsk Domus-Proekt (Designer) & RK-Center (Construction) & Mediamax (Equipment supply).
- USG Investment - Total cost of laboratory: USD$1,935,557 (USD$1,531,479 for Design &
Construction; USD$404,078 for lab equipment and furniture).
- Donor - the *Department of Defense of the United States of America (DoD)*.



*Vinnytsia Diagnostic Laboratory (Vinnytsia DL) / Vinnytsia Oblast Laboratory Center*


Spoiler





```
https://ua.usembassy.gov/wp-content/uploads/sites/151/130202-Vinnitsa-DL-Fact-Sheet.pdf
```

- Address: 11, Malinovskogo str., Vinnytsia.
- Dr. *Valentina Grigoryevna Zaytseva*, Head of the Laboratory Center.
- Contractor Team - Integrating Contractor: *Black & Veatch*. Ukrainian Subcontractors: Vinnytsia Design Institute of MoH-Lviv (Designer) & RK-Center (Construction) & Biolabtech (Equipment supply).
- USG Investment - Total cost of laboratory: USD$1,504,840 (USD$1,106,610 for Design & Construction; USD$398,230 for lab equipment and furniture).
- Donor - the *Department of Defense of the United States of America (DoD)*.



*Kherson Diagnostic Laboratory / Kherson Oblast Laboratory Center*


Spoiler





```
https://ua.usembassy.gov/wp-content/uploads/sites/151/Kherson-DL-Fact-Sheet-Eng.pdf
```

- Address: 3 Uvarova Str., Kherson.
- Dr. *Vasyl Oleksiovych Stryapochuk*, Director of the Oblast Laboratory Center.
- Contractor Team - Integrating Contractor: *Black & Veatch*. Ukrainian Subcontractors: Techno Project (Designer) & Macrochem (Construction & Equipment supply).
- USG Investment - Total cost of laboratory: USD$1,728,822 (USD$1,285,845 for Design & Construction; USD$442,977 for lab equipment and furniture.
- Donor - the *Department of Defense of the United States of America (DoD)*.



*Ternopil Diagnostic Laboratory / Ternopil Oblast Laboratory Center*


Spoiler





```
https://ua.usembassy.gov/wp-content/uploads/sites/151/1301231-Ternopil-DL-Fact-Sheet.pdf
```

- Address: 13 Fedkovycha str., Ternopil.
- *Stepan Semenovych Dnistrian*, Director of Oblast Laboratory Center.
- Contractor Team - Integrating Contractor: *Black & Veatch*. Ukrainian Subcontractors: Techno Project (Designer) & Macrochem (Construction & Equipment supply).
- USG Investment - Total cost of laboratory: USD$1,755,786 (USD$1,312,810 for Design & Construction; USD$442,976 for lab equipment and furniture).
- Donor - the *Department of Defense of the United States of America (DoD)*.



*Zakarpartska Diagnostic Laboratory / Zakarpartska Oblast Laboratory Center*


Spoiler





```
https://ua.usembassy.gov/wp-content/uploads/sites/151/Zakarpatska-DL-Fact-Sheet-Eng.pdf
```

- Address: 96, Sobranetska Str., Uzhgorod.
- Dr. *Vladimir Mikhailovich Markovich*, Director if the Oblast Laboratory Center.
- Contractor Team - Integrating Contractor: *Black & Veatch*. Ukrainian Subcontractors: - Ekzotika LTD-Uzhgorod (Designer) & RK-Center (Construction) & Mediamax (Equipment supply).
- USG Investment - Total cost of laboratory: USD$1,920,432 (USD$1,516,354 for Design & Construction; USD$404,078 for lab equipment and furniture).
- Donor - the *Department of Defense of the United States of America (DoD)*.



*Lviv Diagnostic Laboratory / Lviv Oblast Laboratory Center*


Spoiler





```
https://ua.usembassy.gov/wp-content/uploads/sites/151/130121-Lviv-DL-Fact-Sheet_final-ENG.pdf
```

- Address: 27, Krupyarskaya Str. Lviv.
- Dr. *Lubamira Evgenivna Shepelenko*, Acting Director of Laboratory Center.
- Contractor Team - Integrating Contractor: *Black & Veatch*. Ukrainian Subcontractors: Central Design Institute - Lviv (Designer) & RK-Center (Construction) & Mediamax (equipment supply).
- USG Investment - Total cost of laboratory: USD$1,927,158 (USD$1,523,080 for Design &
Construction; USD$404,078 for lab equipment, furniture, and installation).
- Donor - the *Department of Defense of the United States of America (DoD)*.



*State Regional Laboratory of Veterinary Medicine / Lviv Regional Diagnostic Veterinary Laboratory*


Spoiler





```
https://ua.usembassy.gov/wp-content/uploads/sites/151/130121-Lviv-RDVL-Fact-sheet_final-ENG.pdf
```

- Address: 7, Promislova Str. Lviv.
- Dr. *Roman Petrovich Simonov*, Director of Laboratory.
- Contractor Team - Integrating Contractor: *Black & Veatch*. Ukrainian Subcontractors: Project Development Center (designer) & Mediamax (Construction & Equipment supply).
- USG Investment - Total cost of laboratory: USD$1,734,971 (USD$1,253,803 for Design & Construction; USD$481,168 for lab equipment, furniture, and installation).
- Donor - the *Department of Defense of the United States of America (DoD)*.



*Lviv Research Institute of Epidemiology and Hygiene (LRIEH)*


Spoiler





```
https://ua.usembassy.gov/wp-content/uploads/sites/151/130121-Lviv-RDVL-Fact-sheet_final-ENG.pdf
```

- Address: 12 Zelena Str. Lviv.
- Dr. *Olexandra Olexandrivna Tarashyuk*, Director of Institute.
- Contractor Team - Integrating Contractor: *Black & Veatch*. Ukrainian Subcontractors: Lviv Proekt Institute (design) & RK-Center (Construction) & Biolabtech (Equipment supply).
- USG Investment - Total cost of laboratory: USD$1,530,205 (USD$1,061,357 for Design & Construction; USD$468,848 for lab equipment and furniture).
- Donor - the *Department of Defense of the United States of America (DoD)*.



*Electronic Integrated Disease Surveillance System (EIDSS)*


Spoiler





```
https://ua.usembassy.gov/wp-content/uploads/sites/151/EIDSS-Ukraine-EN-ver4.pdf
```

In 2011 EIDSS was introduced in Ukraine with installations at the following sites:

- *Central Sanitary-Epidemiology Station* in Kyiv *(CSES)*.
- *Ukrainian Research Anti-Plague Institute* in Odessa *(URAPI)*.
- *Vinnitsa Oblast Sanitary-Epidemiological Station*.
- *Vinnitsa City Sanitary-Epidemiological Station*.
- *Kalynivska Rayon Sanitary-Epidemiological Station* in Vinnitsa Oblast.
- *Zhitomir Oblast Sanitary-Epidemiological Station*.
- *Khmelnitska Oblast Sanitary-Epidemiological Station* as regional sites.



*Pathogen Asset Control System (PACS)*


Spoiler





```
https://ua.usembassy.gov/wp-content/uploads/sites/151/Pathogen-Asset-Control-System-Eng-ver3.pdf
```

PACS was first installed in Ukraine in test mode in November 2009 at the *Interim Central Reference Laboratory of the Especially Dangerous Pathogens (ICRL)*, located at the *Ukrainian Research Anti-Plague Institute *in Odessa* (URAPI)*. All program interfaces and database information were translated and localized for Ukraine.



*Dnipropetrovsk State Regional Diagnostic Veterinary Laboratory*


Spoiler





```
https://ua.usembassy.gov/wp-content/uploads/sites/151/Dnipropetrovsk-RDVL_eng-1.pdf
```

- Address: 48, Kirova ave., Dnipropetrovsk.
- *Malimon Oleksandr Grygorovych*, Director.
- Contractor Team - Integrating Contractor: *Black & Veatch Special Projects Corp*. Ukrainian Subcontractors: Project Technical Center (Designer) & Mediamax (Construction & Equipment Supplier).
- USG Investment - Total cost of laboratory: $1, 810, 547 USD ($1,298,805,19 for Design & Construction; $511,742 for lab equipment and furniture).
- Donor - the *United States Defense Threat Reduction Agency (DTRA)*.



*Institute of Veterinary Medicine (IVM) of the National Academy of Agrarian Sciences (NAAS)*


Spoiler





```
https://ua.usembassy.gov/wp-content/uploads/sites/151/Kyiv-IVM-Fact-Sheet-Eng-1.pdf
```

- Address: 30, Donetska street, Kiev, Ukraine.
- Dr. *Serhiy Nychyk*, Director.
- Contractor Team - Integrating Contractor: *Black & Veatch*. Ukrainian Subcontractors: Project Technichniy Center (Designer) & Mediamax (Construction & Equipment supply).
- USG Investment - Total cost of laboratory: $2,109,375.23 USD ($1,217,164 for design and construction and $762,134 for equipment and furniture).
- Donor - The *Department of Defense of the United States of America (DoD)*.


----------



## Plutarko (17 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



No son capaces de diferenciar la ciencia respecto a la política. Eso es un tiro en el pie para la ciencia europea. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Dylan Leary (17 Mar 2022)

The Russians have their own "war" - for food

Residents of the Russian Federation continue to buy products in stores, including sugar. The network spreads videos of pensioners simply sweeping (Пенсіонери в Росії змітають цукор з полиць магазинів (відео)) goods from stores.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Mar 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Sobre los biolaboratorios.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



vamos que estar

estan


----------



## visaman (17 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> No hay 200.000 soldados rusos en Ucrania chaval



estas camino de dubai?


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

molodets dijo:


> Este video como otro que aparece por aquí de forma cíclica son videos de la plandemia.



Es lo mismo, no?


----------



## lapetus (17 Mar 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Eso es una mierdecilla, puede marcar perfectamente 0.22 y a los 5 minutos 0.12 y a después 0.25.
> Además depende de donde ponga el medidor da más o menos. Si lo pone encima de granito o la loza del WC marcará más.
> 
> Para decir si sube o baja hace falta una gráfica para ver la tendencia. Con ese medidor se pueden sacar.
> ...



La quinta colujmna es desinformación tan burda que tiene que haber un actor importante detrás. Lo malo es que la magufada sin conocimientos de ciencia lo compra todo y la extiende.

Los contadores Geiger además hay que calibrarlos, de lo contrario marcan lo que les da la gana.


----------



## mazuste (17 Mar 2022)

Los planes no aguantan mas allá del comienzo y, después, ya se verá,
porque Ucrania no deja de ser mas que un cebo, un señuelo imperial.

Estoy convencido que la OTAN está muerta y que su amo lo sabe.
Los europeos deberían ser conscientes, a estas alturas del partido,
que no tienen los medios suficientes para poder desafiar a Rusia,
ya que sus fuerzas, por mucho que digan, son demasiado pequeñas.

Nuevamente, nadie está escuchando lo que Putin ha declarado,
y eso no es buena señal. Sobre todo, teniendo en cuenta que todas
las predicciones anteriores a este conflicto estaban muy equivocadas.
Todo el mundo pensaba, y se vanagloriaba, que Rusia no lo haría, pero
lo hizo. Y ahora Washington vuelve a apostar por el doble o nada.

Creo que Rusia irá inmediatamente a por la cabeza de la serpiente;
y su objetivo, el Pentágono. Demostrar que EEUU no podrá ser capaz
de defenderse. Por tanto, ese será el fin de la OTAN.

La OTAN no es el problema, lo es el liderazgo dominante de EEUU.
Pero Rusia tiene medios militares/ técnicos para decapitar la serpiente.
Todo lo que no sea eso será volver a las andadas.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (17 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Deja de ver a Ferreras y al sodomita del primo de Zapatero, nadie puede controlar una extendión de 600.000 kms2 en 96 horas, y menos con las tropas que se tenian a mano, hay un motivo que desencadeno la ofensiva que nadie dice; los rusos encontraron aves contaminadas con mierda biologica en Voronez e Ivanov, y los laboratorios existen, se pueden ver en Google Earth



Interesante......Que ave? y que sustancia???


----------



## Dylan Leary (17 Mar 2022)

Suecia decide bloquear los buques vinculados a Rusia

Hace dos semanas, se envió una carta al ministro de Infraestructura, Thomas Enerut, exigiendo que se prohibiera la entrada de barcos rusos a los puertos suecos o que el propio sindicato iniciara el bloqueo.

“Hemos notificado a la organización de empleadores e intermediarios que se introducirá un bloqueo”, dijo el vicepresidente del sindicato, Eric Helgeson.


----------



## quinciri (17 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Lo que manda actualmente la OTAN es irrelevante para el resultado de esta guerra.


----------



## delhierro (17 Mar 2022)

Los chechenos en Mariupol. Parece una fabrica, hay dos grandes una junto al mar y otra al norte.


----------



## visaman (17 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Lo "mejor" de todo es que no lo sabemos con certeza.
> La única prueba del invierno nuclear es cuando Saddam incendió los pozos en la primera guerra.
> Hubo una disminución de la energía (1 KW/m2 de irradiación solar en zénit) notable.
> 
> ...



lo malo de las nukes es que no tienes preaviso para acostarte con una buenorra y que te pille ya follado.


----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> El problema no es que sean blancos, negros o azules, es que son de mala calidad. Podían refugiar las que adjunto y no tendría tanta importancia, pero mire en el artículo que género se importa. Es directamente una estafa.



Esas son las que vienen en el catalogo.
Y luego pasa lo que pasa.
Siempre los mismos problemas cuando compras por correo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## gargamelix (17 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Lo "mejor" de todo es que no lo sabemos con certeza.
> La única prueba del invierno nuclear es cuando Saddam incendió los pozos en la primera guerra.
> Hubo una disminución de la energía (1 KW/m2 de irradiación solar en zénit) notable.
> 
> ...



Inviernos volcánicos sí ha habido varios en la historia reciente y los efectos han sido notables.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (17 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Oh ... que raro .... un avión ruso vuela hacia kaliningrado ....




Un Il-76, concretamente


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Mar 2022)

La clave para resolver la crisis #Ukraine está en manos de los Estados Unidos y la OTAN, y China espera que los Estados Unidos puedan realmente ponerse del lado de la paz y la justicia con la mayoría de los países en desarrollo del mundo


----------



## Expected (17 Mar 2022)

SISTEMA DE ALERTA TEMPRANA
DIspone España de un Sistema de alarma temprana nuclear?. Recibiríamos un sms, WhatsApp o similar si hay un misil balístico acercándose?.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (17 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¿Habemus nukes?



Otra mano de strip poker


----------



## Rocío Monasterio (17 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> En la guerra, cada uno trabaja de lo que puede.



Shooting en este caso se traduce por "grabando", no "disparos"


----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Parece que las costumbres de la era soviética (el robo indiscriminado con la garantía del carnet del partido) no han dejado de existir en la nueva Rusia.
> 
> Putin debe estar que trina. El fantasma de Stalin se le debe estar apareciendo por las noches, instándole a purgar de forma definitiva a todos los traidores, vagos, sinvergüenzas y vividores.
> 
> Lo malo es que si hace eso, igual se lo cargan a él.



La Corrupción existe en todas partes. España no es el país más indicado para tirar la primera piedra.


----------



## niraj (17 Mar 2022)

Supongo que tenemos claro que a lo que Taiwan y los "medios" llaman *zona de identificación de defensa aérea *de Taiwan es un área (inventado por ellos mismos) de más de 1000km cuadrados que no viene recogido en ningún convenio internacional, y que incluye tanto el espacio aéreo internacional como el espacio aéreo de China continental. De hecho, *se adentra hasta 400km dentro de China continental*

Es algo asi como si ahora UK declara como su espacio defensivo sobre Gibraltar un radio de 500km y cuando un avión español vuele de Madrid a Lisboa, se dediquen a decir que lo estamos violando!









Y ese espacio inventado no tiene que ver con el reconocido en tratados internacionales, que definen el espacio aéreo de un país soberano como el espacio sobre su territorio y hasta unos 20km de la costa... y comparen el área definido por Taiwan, la escala viene a la derecha de la foto

Pero es que, ademas, la ONU tampoco reconoce como país soberano a Taiwan o la república de china, como ellos mismos se denominan


----------



## vettonio (17 Mar 2022)

Encuesta.

¿Cuántos de vosotros le está dando ahora mismo al alcohol, y cuántos a la maría o similares?

Por cierto, ¿Donde está Vilnius? ¿Nadando en el Báltico camino de Escandinavia?


----------



## Mabuse (17 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Esas son las que vienen en el catalogo.
> Y luego pasa lo que pasa.
> Siempre los mismos problemas cuando compras por correo.



Se impone la creación de un comité burbujista de control de calidad de los refugiados. Propongo a Segismunda, Penigentiacite y Dodoria para el control de los refuciados masculinos y yo mismo, Visaman y Qualición para el control de calidad femenino. Deberíamos enviar un escrito al ministerio del ramo para pedir una pequeña subvención de unos pocos minolles y un palacete en el Viso como centro de operaciones.
Se avecinan tiempos duros, qué menos que poner nuestro granito de arena.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Mar 2022)

molodets dijo:


> Este video como otro que aparece por aquí de forma cíclica son videos de la plandemia.



Ya sóis dos que avisáis, podría ser posible....no lo recuerdo de hilo del COVID....pero ....


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (17 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Menuda gilipollez.
> A Dubai hay TODOS LOS DIAS, mínimo 4 vuelos, dos desde Vnokovo y 2 desde Sheremetevo.
> Desde siempre.
> Y ahora que hay más rusos allí, habrán puesto más.



Creo que hablas de vuelos comerciales. 

Estos son 4 jets privados volando en amor y compañía.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (17 Mar 2022)

Expected dijo:


> SISTEMA DE ALERTA TEMPRANA
> DIspone España de un Sistema de alarma temprana nuclear?. Recibiríamos un sms, WhatsApp o similar si hay un misil balístico acercándose?.



si, uno que pone
"debido a las bases que puso franco un misil termonuclear se acerca a su posicion, por favor mantengase resiliente.
talueC
pd. vota psoe"


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Mar 2022)

Rocío Monasterio dijo:


> Shooting en este caso se traduce por "grabando", no "disparos"



Es traductor Google, el ruso no lo domina, parece.


----------



## Roedr (17 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los chechenos en Mariupol. Parece una fabrica, hay dos grandes una junto al mar y otra al norte.



Folklore y demás aparte, ¿son los chechenos actuales una de las mejores unidades de infantería del mundo?. No niego que las unidades de élite de USA sean buenas, pero no debe ser lo mismo tener experiencial real con aplastante y ridícula ventaja que larga experiencia de luchar en condiciones similares o incluso inferiores. Habría que ver que harían los SEALS en Mariupool sin haber matado antes a todo lo que se mueve.


----------



## edisin (17 Mar 2022)

Expected dijo:


> SISTEMA DE ALERTA TEMPRANA
> DIspone España de un Sistema de alarma temprana nuclear?. Recibiríamos un sms, WhatsApp o similar si hay un misil balístico acercándose?.



Si que lo tenemos ... En cuanto te quedes sin internet, sin señal TV y sin energía sabrás que ha llegado el momento


----------



## vettonio (17 Mar 2022)

Petróleo + 7.93%


----------



## visaman (17 Mar 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Sobre los biolaboratorios.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



has localizado ya la cepa del virus que te deja con micropene?


----------



## ussser (17 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ya sóis dos que avisáis, podría ser posible....no lo recuerdo de hilo del COVID....pero ....



Si que es.


----------



## golden graham (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (17 Mar 2022)

Expected dijo:


> SISTEMA DE ALERTA TEMPRANA
> DIspone España de un Sistema de alarma temprana nuclear?. Recibiríamos un sms, WhatsApp o similar si hay un misil balístico acercándose?.



Ya debieran haber repartido yodo por si las moscas.


----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

Novorosinform INFORMÓ:El Jefe de las fuerzas de Defensa Radiológica, Química y Biológica de las #fuerzas armadas rusas Kirillov, dijo que los laboratorios #biológicos de #Ucrania recibieron 32 millones de dólares de financiación de los #EEUU.


----------



## Mentefria2 (17 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Ya debieran haber repartido yodo por si las moscas.



Leí por ahí que España tiene dosis de yodo para 800.000 personas.. lo suficiente para políticos y sus familias.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (17 Mar 2022)

molodets dijo:


> Este video como otro que aparece por aquí de forma cíclica son videos de la plandemia.




Este es uno


----------



## visaman (17 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Se impone la creación de un comité burbujista de control de calidad de los refugiados. Propongo a Segismunda, Penigentiacite y Dodoria para el control de los refuciados masculinos y yo mismo, Visaman y Qualición para el control de calidad femenino. Deberíamos enviar un escrito al ministerio del ramo para pedir una pequeña subvención de unos pocos minolles y un palacete en el Viso como centro de operaciones.
> Se avecinan tiempos duros, qué menos que poner nuestro granito de arena.



fecundo la emocion con emocion eso si


----------



## Seronoser (17 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> estas camino de dubai?



No, estoy atrincherado en Moscú, esperando al ejército ucraniano, que debe andar cerca


----------



## overdrive1979 (17 Mar 2022)

Expected dijo:


> SISTEMA DE ALERTA TEMPRANA
> DIspone España de un Sistema de alarma temprana nuclear?. Recibiríamos un sms, WhatsApp o similar si hay un misil balístico acercándose?.



Amplío la pregunta: ¿Tenemos en las principales ciudades sistemas de sirenas de gran potencia en caso de ataque aéreo?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Es traductor Google, el ruso no lo domina, parece.



Mete mucho la pata, tanto el de Google como el de Appel incrustado en el Safari de IOS…traducen de aquella manera.


----------



## Zappa (17 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La Corrupción existe en todas partes. España no es el país más indicado para tirar la primera piedra.



Totalmente de acuerdo.
Pero no es España quien lo indica.
Soy yo.


----------



## delhierro (17 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Folklore y demás aparte, ¿son los chechenos actuales una de las mejores unidades de infantería del mundo?. No niego que las unidades de élite de USA sean buenas, pero no debe ser lo mismo tener experiencial real con aplastante y ridícula ventaja que larga experiencia de luchar en condiciones similares o incluso inferiores. Habría que ver que harían los SEALS en Mariupool sin haber matado antes a todo lo que se mueve.



En algunas cosas los yanquis tiene razon. Hablan de tomar las dos factorias. Joder pones unos barcos de 7 km, tienen cañones navales de 75, 100mm 120mm haces un cordon y te dedicas a bombardearlas...luego si eso ya entras. Es un desperdicio de vidas luchar por ellas. Ahí no hay población. Los yanquis lo harian con la aviación.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Mar 2022)

Expected dijo:


> SISTEMA DE ALERTA TEMPRANA
> DIspone España de un Sistema de alarma temprana nuclear?. Recibiríamos un sms, WhatsApp o similar si hay un misil balístico acercándose?.



....no lo dudes .

Un vez lanzado icbm , el fastuoso gobierno abre concurso público, para decidir una empresa telefónica de amiguetes y llevarse su comisión...mientras disfrutamos de radiación a tutti pleni


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Mar 2022)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Amplío la pregunta: ¿Tenemos en las principales ciudades sistemas de sirenas de gran potencia en caso de ataque aéreo?



Contra los hipersónicos no hay protección, no se entera el radar…


----------



## Seronoser (17 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Creo que habla de vuelos comerciales.
> 
> Estos son 4 jets privados volando en amor y compañía.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 987394



Vuelos privados hay aún más de 4 al día.
Pero de hace mucho tiempo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

Artillería ucra que se va a tomar por culo 






Los drones se están convirtiendo en los amos.


----------



## Rocío Monasterio (17 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> El teatro lamenta la pérdida de tantos actores.. En un estudio de cine ucraniano, "cadáveres de víctimas de bombardeos rusos" fuman cigarrillos entre filmaciones.
> Es difícil trabajar como un cadáver en Ucrania. Disparos todo el día con breves descansos para fumar



Otro caso igual. Shooting en este contexto es grabando.


----------



## Roedr (17 Mar 2022)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Amplío la pregunta: ¿Tenemos en las principales ciudades sistemas de sirenas de gran potencia en caso de ataque aéreo?



Seguro que no. Lo más parecido que podríamos improvisar son miles de feministas gritando como histéricas.

Edito: de haber tenido algo así habría sido objeto de mofas y befas por el PSOE durante años.


----------



## visaman (17 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> No, estoy atrincherado en Moscú, esperando al ejército ucraniano, que debe andar cerca



la fuerza de maniobra de tractores ukra esta al caer


----------



## Homero+10 (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

Los corresponsales de @anna_news se desplazaron un poco más desde el noroeste hacia el centro de Mariupol

Las fuerzas militares y republicanas rusas siguen limpiando el centro, y la población ha empezado a abandonar Mariupol en mayor número.

Más información en nuestro reportaje fotográfico 

t.me/boris_rozhin/33518

_Fotos y video en el enlace_


----------



## Dylan Leary (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> la fuerza de maniobra de tractores ukra esta al caer



Eso más una brigada motorizada charopanzer y occidente conquista el mundo


----------



## Mabuse (17 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> fecundo la emocion con emocion eso si



No nos preguntemos qué puede hacer el NOM por nosotros, preguntémonos que podemos hacer nosotros con el NOM.


----------



## Teuro (17 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Siéntelo por ti.
> Si las ciudades son aniquiladas por nukes, los incendios, que durarían meses y no se podrían apagar, esparcirían ceniza radiactiva por el globo.
> 
> Sano Fallout para tus pulmones.
> ...



Y no descartar que el invierno nuclear conlleve una glaciación. Dejar al hemisferio norte sin verano podría provocar que se congelará en el próximo invierno todo el hemisferio (Temperaturas medias menores en 30 grados a las actuales) y una vez que se cubra de blanco no se derretiría en los próximos ¿25.000 años?


----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

Continúan los enfrentamientos cerca del pueblo de Popasna

t.me/boris_rozhin/33517

_Mapa en el enlace_


----------



## Charidemo (17 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Folklore y demás aparte, ¿son los chechenos actuales una de las mejores unidades de infantería del mundo?. No niego que las unidades de élite de USA sean buenas, pero no debe ser lo mismo tener experiencial real con aplastante y ridícula ventaja que larga experiencia de luchar en condiciones similares o incluso inferiores. Habría que ver que harían los SEALS en Mariupool sin haber matado antes a todo lo que se mueve.



Bien alimentados si que están...


----------



## ENRABATOR (17 Mar 2022)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Amplío la pregunta: ¿Tenemos en las principales ciudades sistemas de sirenas de gran potencia en caso de ataque aéreo?



Pero alguien se cree que se software iba a funcionar? Debe ser calidad becario


----------



## Truki (17 Mar 2022)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Amplío la pregunta: ¿Tenemos en las principales ciudades sistemas de sirenas de gran potencia en caso de ataque aéreo?



En Donosti hay una cojonuda, suena todos los días a las doce del mediodía y se oye de p-ta madre .


----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

Trofeos de armamento extranjero del lugar de la destrucción del 1er batallón mecanizado de la 54ª brigada cerca del pueblo de Marinka

t.me/boris_rozhin/33512

_Fotos en el enlace_


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Ya debieran haber repartido yodo por si las moscas.



Mira en Noruega lo han hecho en las escuelas.....esperemos sentados, saldrá el Simón Nuclear a decir que las mascarillas de yodo no sirven de nada...no nos preocupemos


----------



## Honkler (17 Mar 2022)

Respecto a lo de la alerta temprana y las sirenas… si me van a tirar encima un pepino nuclear, casi que prefiero no enterarme hasta el último minuto. Ojos que no ven…


----------



## Teuro (17 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Hemos retrocedido 70 años en apenas un mes y Rusia no es la única culpable. Muy lamentable lo que está pasando.
> 
> Me temo que el nuevo modelo va a ser una mierda que flipas...



Si no hay nukes y nadie lo remedia aparecerán 2 bloques antagónicos: El eje Moscú - Pekín y "Occidente" actual. En principio el segundo bloque sería más rico (1:3), pero el primero tendría una enorme masa de tierra contínua y un 50% más de población. Quedarían como "no alineados" Iberoamérica, África, La India, Sudeste Asiático y el Mundo Islámico.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (17 Mar 2022)

No sé si se ha puesto ya, pero una importante empresa de ferries del Reino Unido ha dejado de operar hoy: P&O Ferries


----------



## Homero+10 (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (17 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Los planes no aguantan mas allá del comienzo y, después, ya se verá,
> porque Ucrania no deja de ser mas que un cebo, un señuelo imperial.
> 
> Estoy convencido que la OTAN está muerta y que su amo lo sabe.
> ...



Apuestas fuerte conforero.


----------



## Expected (17 Mar 2022)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> Pero alguien se cree que se software iba a funcionar? Debe ser calidad becario



O sea...que si nos atacan por aire, o con un misil balístico....algunos tendrán 40 minutos para meterse en un Búnker o despedirse ..y el resto ni nos enteraremos hasta que tengamos la Nuke encima. Ni mensajes por la TV, ni por el teléfono, ni sirenas ni nada.


----------



## Mabuse (17 Mar 2022)

¿Se puede prohibir la navegación en aguas internacionales? Legalmente digo. 
Y si lo hacen ¿Cómo esperan detener un convoy ruso apoyado por submarinos con torpedos de cavitación y enjambres antiportaaviones?


----------



## Don Pascual (17 Mar 2022)

Sorpresa.... Bueno , o no. Emiratos pilla sitio. 





Quizás sea esto el culpable de la subida del crudo.... o no.... quién sabe.


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

Radar de contrabatería portátil AN / TPQ-48 de fabricación estadounidense, capturado por las fuerzas de la RPD durante las batallas por Maryinka.


----------



## vettonio (17 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> ....no lo dudes .
> 
> Un vez lanzado icbm , el fastuoso gobierno abre concurso público, para decidir una empresa telefónica de amiguetes y llevarse su comisión...mientras disfrutamos de radiación a tutti pleni



Ya veo al hermanísimo gestionando un pedido a China.


----------



## tomcat ii (17 Mar 2022)

Estos que decís que occidente está acabado, yo no lo veo. Cada vez que salgo de la zona no veo más que miseria, superpoblación y desigualdad extrema. Japón y Corea del Sur ok, lo demás da pena verlo China incluida.


----------



## Dylan Leary (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa Ruso publicó un video de la destrucción de una batería de artillería de obuses de 152mm de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Un depósito con municiones de artillería fue alcanzado junto a la posición de tiro de artillería; lo más probable es que el avión haya atacado con un FAB convencional utilizando el sistema Hephaestu

Determinamos la geolocalización del ataque: la batería estaba ubicada en un campo a 2 km al norte de la carretera de circunvalación de Kie
#Kiev #Rusia #Ucrani
@ryba



rav.s.
@rybar


----------



## Marchamaliano (17 Mar 2022)

Truki dijo:


> En Donosti hay una cojonuda, suena todos los días a las doce del mediodía y se oye de p-ta madre .



Son mezquitas sanas de la OTAN. Por eso esta luchando Ucrania, para estar tan sanos como nosotros.


----------



## el ejpertoc (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

Los corresponsales de ⚡@anna_news se trasladaron un poco más del noroeste al centro de Mariupol

Las fuerzas militares rusas continúan limpiando el centro, e incluso más personas comenzaron a abandonar Mariupol.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (17 Mar 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Estos que decís que occidente está acabado, yo no lo veo. Cada vez que salgo de la zona no veo más que miseria, superpoblación y desigualdad extrema. Japón y Corea del Sur ok, lo demás da pena verlo China incluida.



pues yo por el mismísimo centro de Madrid solo veo tercermundismo. Es una de las consecuencias de importar tercermundismo: panchitada al máximo, tatuajes derroyentes, mujeres derroidas, empresas nauseabundas, como la de las carcasas que solo te atienden panchis... Occidente además nada en deuda, y tiene una demografía con problemas de muy difícil solución. Por cierto, tengo un colegio cerca y es increíble la cantidad de moritas que veo pasar con sus hijos. Es lo que tiene no estar castradas mentalmente y tener ESPÍRITU.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Mar 2022)

DECLARACIONES DE PUTIN SOBRE COMO CREEN QUE SE INVESTIGABAN "NOVEL CORONAVIRUS" EN UCRANIA

TIRALES UN KALIBER TITO PUTIN

DESNAZIFICA A ESTOS LABORATORIOTITEROS

*MAS DIPLOMACIA HIPERSONICA KALIBR Y KLUB K*







veo gostosisimas desnazificaciones



Putin is now saying they were experimenting with strains of none other than Coronavirus. He's claiming that there was a network of laboratories carrying out military biological programs in Ukraine.
My working theory is that they planned to release the next plandemic on the world from Ukraine and blame Russia for its origin...
Remember that Gates "predicted" another pandemic shortly before Putin invaded.
Fascinating habbenings
PUTIN CORONAVIRUS LABS UCRANIA DECLARACIONES
.​


----------



## César Borgia (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## delhierro (17 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Trofeos de armamento extranjero del lugar de la destrucción del 1er batallón mecanizado de la 54ª brigada cerca del pueblo de Marinka
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/33512
> 
> _Fotos en el enlace_



Deben estar ya muy dentro de la ciudad. Es una avenida grande. Parece la zona oeste de la ciudad, pero no se ven fuerzas militares y el tio graba tranquilo. La lucha esta alejada hacia el centro.

El petroleo sube un 8,5%.
-----------

Otro S.300. Capturado/destruido por los de Lugansk



Los ucranianos tenian un jodido enjambre de ellos. Se nota que era la zona de la urss más cercana a las fronteras de la otan. Devolvieron las nucleares, y luego vendienron a rusia los cisnes blancos a cambio de gas pero se quedaron con muchas otras cosas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Mar 2022)

PUTIN Y EL USO DE LA FAMOSA

* CARPETA O SOBRE ROJO EN LAS FOTOS *​ Authentic Citizen
 ​


----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

Lo más probable es que la contrainteligencia tenga en sus manos listas/dosieres actuales de agentes y personal del SBU en la región de Kherson.

t.me/newsfrontnotes/21124​​Imágenes de la oficina abandonada del SBU en Kherson​​Los servicios especiales ucranianos se apresuraron tanto a abandonar la ciudad que dejaron atrás todos los documentos almacenados en su oficina.​​Además, las imágenes muestran claramente que empacaron con prisa: una gorra de béisbol quedó sobre el escritorio, carpetas y objetos personales estaban dispersos por todas partes y los certificados personales estaban tirados. Incluso había un café sin terminar.​
t.me/surf_noise1/8556

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Lma0Zedong (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Teuro (17 Mar 2022)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Amplío la pregunta: ¿Tenemos en las principales ciudades sistemas de sirenas de gran potencia en caso de ataque aéreo?



¿Tenemos una red de refugios nucleares como cualquier país civilizado o la tenemos igual que Zimbawue?


----------



## kenny220 (17 Mar 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Supongo que tenemos claro que a lo que Taiwan y los "medios" llaman *zona de identificación de defensa aérea *de Taiwan es un área (inventado por ellos mismos) de más de 1000km cuadrados que no viene recogido en ningún convenio internacional, y que incluye tanto el espacio aéreo internacional como el espacio aéreo de China continental. De hecho, *se adentra hasta 400km dentro de China continental*
> 
> Es algo asi como si ahora UK declara como su espacio defensivo sobre Gibraltar un radio de 500km y cuando un avión español vuele de Madrid a Lisboa, se dediquen a decir que lo estamos violando!
> 
> ...



1000 km2, son 100 kmx10km o 20x50km.

Taiwán Mide de largo 394 km. 

Esos 1000 km2 se me quedan chicos.


----------



## tomcat ii (17 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> pues yo por el mismísimo centro de Madrid solo veo tercermundismo. Es una de las consecuencias de importar tercermundismo: panchitada al máximo, tatuajes derroyentes, mujeres derroidas, empresas nauseabundas, como la de las carcasas que solo te atienden panchis... Occidente además nada en deuda, y tiene una demografía con problemas de muy difícil solución. Por cierto, tengo un colegio cerca y es increíble la cantidad de moritas que veo pasar con sus hijos. Es lo que tiene no estar castradas mentalmente y tener ESPÍRITU.



Yo no digo que esto esté bien pero imáginate en lugar de estar en una zona panchita de madrid, estar en la auténtica panchilandia, negrolandia o morolandia, ellos tienen claro que mejor aquí, por eso vienen. En la india he estado en ciudades donde no hay agua corriente, ni te imaginas simplemente lo que apesta aquello.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (17 Mar 2022)

Rusia va a terminar estallando con el tema del apoyo y el armamento. Es descarado, Occidente es un 'beligerante proxy': armamento a punta pala, inteligencia...

Rusia ya avisó con el ataque al centro de entrenamiento. Como esto siga así no descarto nuke táctica y de ahí ya para arriba.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Alé video de propaganda, gracias, desmontado el bulo


----------



## JOS1378 (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## vladimirovich (17 Mar 2022)

Parece que Rusia ya va a firmar el acuerdo de rendicion, deben de sentirse muy aliviados, 4 semanas mas de guerra y se quedan sin ejercito.

Eso es pa lo que da el ejercito ruso, pa 8 semanas de guerra con Ucrania.

Ademas al haber sobrevivido algo de ejercito Putin lo necesita de vuelta para apalear opositores ahora que es el hazmereir del mundo y le han perdido el respeto hasta los bedeles del Kremlin.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (17 Mar 2022)

Los médicos británicos Carl Walsh y Ollie Funnell decidieron ayudar a Ucrania poco después de que el Presidente Volodymyr Zelenskyy anunciara la formación de la Legión Internacional de Defensa Territorial de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Walsh y Funnel tenían experiencia médica, por lo que se ofrecieron como voluntarios para ayudar a los heridos y realizar labores humanitarias tras recibir garantías de que no tendrían que participar en las hostilidades. A continuación, entraron en Ucrania a través de Polonia, pero se vieron obligados a abandonar el país al cabo de sólo cinco días, ya que su grupo estaba a punto de ser enviado de Lviv a Kiev tras dos días de entrenamiento acelerado.


"A estos chicos, algunos de los cuales no tenían experiencia militar, se les dijo que tras 48 horas de entrenamiento irían directamente al frente. Va a morir. Los correos electrónicos que recibimos no decían nada de que tuviéramos que firmar un contrato de un año y que nos quitarían el pasaporte", dijo Carl Walsh.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (17 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



No hay bulo que no publique el Spriters ese


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

La inteligencia británica ha publicado un nuevo mapa de la invasión rusa a Ucrania. Cómo siempre con pinzas, más este por venir de donde viene...


----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

La liberación de Mariupol, además de ser una importante victoria militar, será también un poderoso golpe para la maquinaria de propaganda ucraniano-nazi. Un golpe fatal.

Por supuesto, fingirán no creerlo, igual que no creyeron en el puente de Crimea, contarán cuentos como el de los "ciborgs en el aeropuerto de Donetsk", pero esto sólo tendrá impacto en los más obstinados. Y los que tengan algún vestigio de cordura se darán cuenta de que el fin de la Ucrania de Bandera está cerca.

t.me/newsfrontnotes/21126


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (17 Mar 2022)

Vladimir Putin ha hablado sobre las sanciones de Occidente contra Rusia por su invasión de Ucrania en el octavo aniversario de la anexión de Crimea por parte del país.

Si bien reconoció que las sanciones habían causado problemas, el presidente ruso afirmó que también estaban “creando oportunidades” para las empresas que ahora “no tenían nada que temer”.


----------



## Arraki (17 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Folklore y demás aparte, ¿son los chechenos actuales una de las mejores unidades de infantería del mundo?. No niego que las unidades de élite de USA sean buenas, pero no debe ser lo mismo tener experiencial real con aplastante y ridícula ventaja que larga experiencia de luchar en condiciones similares o incluso inferiores. Habría que ver que harían los SEALS en Mariupool sin haber matado antes a todo lo que se mueve.



Dejando a un lado el entrenamiento y los equipos de los que disponen a mi siempre me ha parecido una jugada maestra por parte de Putin el conseguir que tú enemigo natural termine convirtiéndose en tu mejor aliado.

Putin vio claro que con los chechenos iba a tener juerga continua y supo entender muy bien quienes eran y lo que querían.

Su cultura es guerra, son musulmanes y hay que dejarles en paz. 

Ok, no solo te voy a dejar en paz sino que te voy a financiar una escuela de la guerra en modo espartano y sin filtros para que hagas lo que te salga de los cojones. Eso sí, cuando yo lo pida estos guerreros a mi disposición.

Acaso alguien piensa que en EEUU, España, o cualquier otro país occidental puedes entrenar militares con libertad?

Coño que hoy día llamas "maricones" a una compañía y tienes los telediarios abriendo los informativos con el tema, como para exigirles refuerzos extenuantes y que se te muera un soldado.

En Chechenia, en la escuela de la guerra todos los putos años mueren cadetes porque no llegan a dar la talla en el físico o simplemente porque han muerto (sin especificaciones)

No digo que este de acuerdo o no, digo que los militares van a la guerra y para ir a la guerra tienes que estar entrenado para la guerra.


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

Imágenes de satélite de Chernigov. Se informa que unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF ingresaron a la ciudad.


----------



## JOS1378 (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## alnitak (17 Mar 2022)

parece probable un ataque nuclear disuasorio sobre una zona de soria...

eso se rumorea en el kremilin


----------



## Lma0Zedong (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Tan Chin Gao (17 Mar 2022)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Amplío la pregunta: ¿Tenemos en las principales ciudades sistemas de sirenas de gran potencia en caso de ataque aéreo?



SI VA A PASAR ALGO IMPORTANTE, BELÉN ESTEBAN NOS AVISARÁ.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Mar 2022)

Pozi


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Nicors (17 Mar 2022)

Mentira, Rusia invadió el Donbas en 2014.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (17 Mar 2022)

Va más allá. Creo que se está prefiriendo precios elevados para reducir el consumo energético aún a costa de follarse buena parte de la economía. Ojo que vamos a 100 millones de barriles/día, eso son 36500 millones de barriles/día. Fuera de los 8 ó 10 países con mayores reservas, el resto del mundo no tiene ni para cubrir un par de años de consumo.


----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

El K029BE (presumiblemente designado por la Fuerza Aérea Rusa como UPAB-1500V), de 1500 kg de calibre, está diseñado para destruir objetivos terrestres y de superficie endurecidos.

Pesa 1525 kg (la ojiva pesa 1010 kg, presumiblemente del tipo penetrante). El K029BE puede lanzarse desde alturas de hasta 15 km y planos de hasta 50 km, está equipado con una espoleta inteligente con tres modos de retardo de la detonación y utiliza un sistema de guiado por satélite inercial, se declara un error circular de no más de 10 m.

t.me/boris_rozhin/33533

_Foto en el enlace_


----------



## niraj (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (17 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> ¿Me voy que aquí huele a mierda... el cabo chusquero otra vez se ha cagao?



Bon voyage gaviotón saludos a Cuquina


----------



## alnitak (17 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Parece que Rusia ya va a firmar el acuerdo de rendicion, deben de sentirse muy aliviados, 4 semanas mas de guerra y se quedan sin ejercito.
> 
> Eso es pa lo que da el ejercito ruso, pa 8 semanas de guerra con Ucrania.
> 
> Ademas al haber sobrevivido algo de ejercito Putin lo necesita de vuelta para apalear opositores ahora que es el hazmereir del mundo y le han perdido el respeto hasta los bedeles del Kremlin.




los que critican a la federacikn seran eliminados


----------



## vladimirovich (17 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


>



Otra aldea en el Donbass...HuuuuRrrrraaa.

¿Esta es nueva o es de esas que cada dos dias se anuncian como recien conquistadas?.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Honkler (17 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Los médicos británicos Carl Walsh y Ollie Funnell decidieron ayudar a Ucrania poco después de que el Presidente Volodymyr Zelenskyy anunciara la formación de la Legión Internacional de Defensa Territorial de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Walsh y Funnel tenían experiencia médica, por lo que se ofrecieron como voluntarios para ayudar a los heridos y realizar labores humanitarias tras recibir garantías de que no tendrían que participar en las hostilidades. A continuación, entraron en Ucrania a través de Polonia, pero se vieron obligados a abandonar el país al cabo de sólo cinco días, ya que su grupo estaba a punto de ser enviado de Lviv a Kiev tras dos días de entrenamiento acelerado.
> 
> 
> "A estos chicos, algunos de los cuales no tenían experiencia militar, se les dijo que tras 48 horas de entrenamiento irían directamente al frente. Va a morir. Los correos electrónicos que recibimos no decían nada de que tuviéramos que firmar un contrato de un año y que nos quitarían el pasaporte", dijo Carl Walsh.



Otros idealistas que se dan de bruces con la puta y jodida realidad… el fin de los unicornios y los arco iris…


----------



## Dylan Leary (17 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


>



No existe, ¿cual era el contenido?


----------



## pemebe (17 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Datos oficiales de la ONU cerrados a la media noche del dia 14
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Datos oficiales de la ONU cerrados a la media noche del dia 15 (son los que se pueden corroborar)





__





Ukraine: civilian casualty update 16 March 2022


From 4 a.m. on 24 February 2022, when the Russian Federation’s armed attack against Ukraine started, to 24:00 midnight on 15 March 2022 (local time), the Office of the UN High Commissioner for Human Rights (OHCHR) recorded 1,900 civilian casualties in the country: 726 killed and 1,174 injured...




www.ohchr.org





a total of 726 killed (141 men, 104 women, 7 girls, and 13 boys, as well as 32 children and 429 adults whose sex is yet unknown)
a total of 1,174 injured (107 men, 77 women, 15 girls, and 4 boys, as well as 44 children and 927 adults whose sex is yet unknown)
In Donetsk and Luhansk regions: 780 casualties (186 killed and 594 injured)
On Government-controlled territory: 606 casualties (143 killed and 463 injured)
On territory controlled by the self-proclaimed ‘republics’: 174 casualties (43 killed and 131 injured)

In other regions of Ukraine (the city of Kyiv, and Cherkasy, Chernihiv, Kharkiv, Kherson, Kyiv, Mykolaiv, Odesa, Sumy, Zaporizhzhia, Dnipropetrovsk and Zhytomyr regions), which were under Government control when casualties occurred: 1,120 casualties (540 killed and 580 injured)

No se ve el incremento de los muertos por el recrudecimiento de los bombardeos que citan todas las fuentes por ningún sitio.

Se han añadido 35 muertos civiles más, en el mismo orden (un poco menos) que los 3 días anteriores.

En Donetsk and Luhansk (incluye Mariupol). 9 en la zona controlada por el Gobierno que esta siendo atacada por los rusos y 4 muertos en la zona controlada por las autoproclamadas republicas

Y 22 en el resto de Ucrania.


----------



## JOS1378 (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (17 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> No existe, ¿cual era el contenido?


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

Mariupol 

Pobre gente...


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## tomasjos (17 Mar 2022)

Expected dijo:


> O sea...que si nos atacan por aire, o con un misil balístico....algunos tendrán 40 minutos para meterse en un Búnker o despedirse ..y el resto ni nos enteraremos hasta que tengamos la Nuke encima. Ni mensajes por la TV, ni por el teléfono, ni sirenas ni nada.



Bueno, si eso llega, los madridistas estaremos de enhorabuena. El Real Madrid, definitivamente el mejor equipo de la historia de la Humanidad.


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Mar 2022)

Del hilo de Pinovsky. Para recordar el grado de indigencia moral e intelectual que han alccanzado los filo-orcorrusos.

Diciembre:

Jajaja, que dice ese viejo choto de Biden de una invasión, ya están los occidentales histéricos con su típico "que vienen los rusos" Kiev es la Covadonga de Rusia y jamás atacaría a una nación hermana.

Enero:

Se trata de ejercicios militares, Rusia está amenazada y se encuentra en pleno derecho de defender sus fronteras. La OTAN planea una invasión inminente. Los medios occidentales siguen histéricos denunciando una invasión rusa inexistente para generar rusofobia.

Febrero:

La OTAN no nos está dejando otra opción que invadir Ucrania, y el régimen ucraniano masacra civiles en el Donbass. Se hará una invasión, pero será meramente en el Donbass para proteger a los ciudadanos rusos y de forma quirúrgica.

Llega la guerra, fase I:

Será una guerra relámpago e indolora, se descabeza el régimen, gobierno títere, ataques quirúrgicos y todos contentos y a su casa en unos días.

Sigue la guerra, fase II:

La OTAN suministrando armas a un país con el PIB de Galicia ha logrado enquistar el conflicto en su temeridad, además el cauto y filantrópico ejército ruso intenta no bombardear con armamento pesado ciudades como Kharkiv o Mariupol, por eso el avance va algo más lento de lo esperado, se trata de herir el menor número posible de civiles.


----------



## El_Suave (17 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> El vídeo está muy bien, sobre todo por la calidad.
> El muchacho que lo ha subido es este:
> 
> Llamativo que los rusos tuvieran su batería de SAM escondida en el patio de una escuela.





overdrive1979 dijo:


> Amplío la pregunta: ¿Tenemos en las principales ciudades sistemas de sirenas de gran potencia en caso de ataque aéreo?



Bueno en la España que yo conocí de joven, la gente sabía la hora del día por las sirenas de las diferentes fábricas, pues la gente del pueblo con reloj de muñeca era minoría. Soy además de un pueblo costero del Cantábrico, y hasta hace relativamente poco la sirena de la lonja de pescado sonaba cada vez que entraba un barco con pescado. Todos en los pueblos de alrededor nos enterábamos que acababa de entrar un barco con pescado fresco.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (17 Mar 2022)

Cada día está más claro que las negociaciones son una absoluta farsa. 

Occidente actúa como 'beligerante proxy'. Rusia ya se está hartando y seguro hay sobre la mesa un debate sobre cómo actuar. 

Ocurren eventos extraños, como el de los aviones rusos dirigiéndose hacia el este. Y sucesos inéditos que caldean aún más el ambiente, como Biden llamando a Putin criminal de guerra. Las materias primas oscilan mucho. Hay censura, limitando a RT y Sputnik. Putin quiere hacer limpieza interna. 

CADA DÍA VEO MÁS CLARO QUE NOS COMEMOS GUERRAZA, Y NO ME EXTRAÑARÍA QUE PRONTO CAIGA EL PRIMER PEPINO (SERÁ TÁCTICO, PERO INICIARÁ LA ESCALADA FINAL).


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

Destruido en Nova Kakhovka en los primeros días de la operación especial este MT-LB tope fashion. Los lugareños saquearon todo lo que pudieron.


----------



## Expected (17 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Cada día está más claro que las negociaciones son una absoluta farsa.
> 
> Occidente actúa como 'beligerante proxy'. Rusia ya se está hartando y seguro hay sobre la mesa un debate sobre cómo actuar.
> 
> ...



Por una vez estoy de acuerdo. El Nuke táctico va a caer en breve..y ya veremos si no cae alguno más. Tengo curiosidad por saber ese arma inédita y supermoderna que los rusos dicen poseer.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (17 Mar 2022)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Amplío la pregunta: ¿Tenemos en las principales ciudades sistemas de sirenas de gran potencia en caso de ataque aéreo?



Sí, funcionan tan bien como las medidas preventivas que pusieron en las residencias de ancianos en febrero de 2020


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Pozi



todo normal


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (17 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Otra aldea en el Donbass...HuuuuRrrrraaa.
> 
> ¿Esta es nueva o es de esas que cada dos dias se anuncian como recien conquistadas?.



Izyum en el norte y Volovankha en el sur han caido. El ejercito ucraniano del Donbass esta abandonando sus posiciones fortificadas adelantadas después de 8 años para no quedar cercado. 

Incluso así, probablemente terminen rodeados.


----------



## tomasjos (17 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Destruido en Nova Kakhovka en los primeros días de la operación especial este MT-LB todo fashion. Los lugareños saquearon lo que pudieron.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 987488
> ...



Ese cacharro está muy oxidado, lleva años ahi


----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

Lukashenko ha dado instrucciones de pagar la deuda externa en rublos bielorrusos a los países que han impuesto sanciones a Bielorrusia. 

t.me/surf_noise1/8559


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (17 Mar 2022)

*Sigue habiendo una "brecha muy grande" entre Ucrania y Rusia en las conversaciones de paz entre las dos naciones, dijeron funcionarios occidentales.*

Reuters cita a un funcionario no identificado, que habló bajo condición de anonimato, diciendo que ambas partes se están tomando en serio las conversaciones de paz, pero que había pocas señales de un avance inminente:



> “Ambas partes los están tomando en serio, pero hay una brecha muy, muy grande entre las posiciones en cuestión”.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (17 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Mariupol
> 
> Pobre gente...
> 
> ...



Allí se esta combatiendo en el centro de la ciudad, no solo en los suburbios como pasa en las otras grandes ciudades que los rusos se conforman con rodear.

La única esperanza para los civiles es que el asalto concluya pronto.


----------



## Bartleby (17 Mar 2022)

Joe Biden llama criminal de guerra a Putin

MEMORIA


----------



## Stag Party (17 Mar 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



La leche. Como lo han derribado? Los grajos, son como los A10, aguantan tiros y misiles.

Derribarlo no es tarea fácil.


----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

En Bielorrusia se abrió una causa penal contra Arestovich por llamamientos públicos a actividades terroristas a través de los medios de comunicación.

t.me/boris_rozhin/33540


----------



## Dylan Leary (17 Mar 2022)

Deputy Chief of the Rosguard of Russia Roman Gavrilov was detained by the FSB military counterintelligence department. This was reported by Bellingcat correspondent (Путін усвідомлює, в якому лайні перебуває операція — Христо Грозєв) with reference to his sources.

"So far, it's hard to predict what the cleanup / reshuffle at the top of the security forces will be. One thing is clear: Putin is certainly aware of the shit that this operation has been. It's so bad that he changes horses at the crossing that it's unacceptable during war." He writes.


----------



## Snowball (17 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> parece probable un ataque nuclear disuasorio sobre una zona de soria...
> 
> eso se rumorea en el kremilin



Pues en Soria se rodó Doctor Zhivago...así que es como si probaran a atacarse a si mismos


----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

Lukashenka sobre las negociaciones entre Rusia y Ucrania.

"Es posible un alto el fuego tan pronto como se rubrique un acuerdo, que se está elaborando sobre la base de las negociaciones que tienen lugar en Bielorrusia. En cuanto los ministros de Asuntos Exteriores rubriquen este acuerdo, será posible un alto el fuego. Pero estoy absolutamente convencido de que Rusia no aceptará un alto el fuego o una pausa en la operación hasta que se rubrique el acuerdo.

En 2014, el alto el fuego se puso sobre la base de los acuerdos de Minsk, las fuerzas armadas se dividieron, y como terminó... Terminó en la guerra actual. Por lo tanto, Rusia tiene todos los motivos para no confiar en los actuales dirigentes de Ucrania. Además, Rusia se ha fijado ciertos objetivos en esta operación. Y sin duda los conseguirá.

t.me/boris_rozhin/33535


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (17 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> vamos que estar
> 
> estan




Por supuesto, y ojo, no es nada raro que un país disponga de este tipo de instalaciones. Los inputs que podemos obtener en fuentes abiertas no son nada del otro mundo, excepto alguna cosilla más o menos curiosa. Tomemos por ejemplo el *Institute of Veterinary Medicine (IVM) *de la* National Academy of Agrarian Sciences (NAAS)*.

Sobre los biolaboratorios.


Spoiler



*Institute of Veterinary Medicine (IVM) / National Academy of Agrarian Sciences (NAAS)*


Spoiler



Donetska str., 30, Kiev, Ukraine, 03151. IVM NAAS
tel. (097) 313-30-66 (Ukhovska Tetiana)
tel. / fax (044) 245-78-05
E-mail: ivm_naan@ukr.net or tanyavet@ukr.net

Imagino que esta es la fachada del IVM.








ІНСТИТУТ ВЕТЕРИНАРНОЇ МЕДИЦИНИ | Національної академії аграрних наук
History of the Institute | Institute of Veterinary Medicine


Spoiler












Contacts | Institute of Veterinary Medicine


Spoiler












Scientific Departments | Institute of Veterinary Medicine


Spoiler



Research Training Center for Animal Disease Diagnostics | Institute of Veterinary Medicine
Laboratory of zoonotic diseases and risk assessment | Institute of Veterinary Medicine
Laboratory of leptospirosis with museum of microorganisms | Institute of Veterinary Medicine
Laboratoty of neuroinfections | Institute of Veterinary Medicine
Laboratory of anaerobic infections | Institute of Veterinary Medicine
Laboratory of Myсotoxicology | Institute of Veterinary Medicine
Laboratory of the Bacterial Animal Diseases | Institute of Veterinary Medicine
Ternopil Research Station | Institute of Veterinary Medicine
Rivne Research Station of Epizootology of the IVM NAAS | Institute of Veterinary Medicine
Vivarium | Institute of Veterinary Medicine



History of the Institute | Institute of Veterinary Medicine


Spoiler



The scientists who worked in the Institute of Veterinary Medicine:

PhD *Atrazheva T.F.*; PhD *Bozhko K.*; PhD *Vabishchevich F.S.*; Dr of Sci. Prof.; *Volynets L.K.*; PhD *Grishok L.P.*; PhD *Glavatsky V.P.*; PhD *Zhukovsky A.M.*; Academician NAAS, Dr of Sci., Prof. *Blizzard A.I.*; PhD *Zvozchik V.G.*; PhD *Karas AY.*; M.D. *Kwacha V.G.*; PhD *Kolos Y.A.*; PhD *Korzunenko A.F.*; PhD. *Kucheryavenko A.A.*; Ph.D. *Kupchinskaya L.G.*; Dr of Sci. *Lazarev A.P.*; PhD *Kamenshik M.A.*; PhD *Muraviov V.K.*; PhD *Nastenko V.D.*; PhD *Nosov V.A.*; PhD *Naumova NA.*; Dr of Sci. *Oksamitny M.K.*; Ph.D. *Ostapets M.G.*; PhD *Pavlov EG.*; Dr of Sci., Prof. *Pogrebnyak L.I.*; PhD P*olulyakh V.I.*; Dr of Sci. *Priskova V.A.*; PhD *Sinitsin A.Y.*; PhD *Sobko Y.A.*; PhD *Sokirko T.A.*; Dr of Sci., Prof. *Starcheus A.P.*; PhD *Stepanok AP.*; PhD *Subaev G.H.*; PhD *Tairova T.M.*; PhD *Tatska V.N.*; PhD *Trotsenko B.L.*; Prof. *Shabliy V.Y.*; PhD *Shikov A.T.*; Dr of Sci., Prof. *Yaschenko M.F.*, et al.



*10.04.2014*

¿Contenido borrado?

Ukrainian-Italian-Latvian Cooperation | Institute of Veterinary Medicine
*Ukrainian-Italian-Latvian Cooperation

28.10.2014*

¿Contenido borrado?

Defense Threat Reduction Agency (DTRA) | Institute of Veterinary Medicine
*Defense Threat Reduction Agency (DTRA)

01.12.2014*

INTEGRATION INSTITUTE OF VETERINARY MEDICINE NAAS OF UKRAINE INTO A COMMON EUROPEAN SCIENTIFIC SPACE | Institute of Veterinary Medicine
*INTEGRATION INSTITUTE OF VETERINARY MEDICINE NAAS OF UKRAINE INTO A COMMON EUROPEAN SCIENTIFIC SPACE

02.02.2015*

¿Contenido borrado?

Ukrainian-Austrian Cooperation | Institute of Veterinary Medicine
*Ukrainian-Austrian Cooperation

11.02.2015*

¿Contenido borrado?

Ukrainian-Mongolian Cooperation | Institute of Veterinary Medicine
*Ukrainian-Mongolian Cooperation

14.02.2015*

Visit delegation Institute of Veterinary Medicine to Armenia | Institute of Veterinary Medicine
*Visit delegation Institute of Veterinary Medicine to Armenia*


Spoiler











From 1st to 5th of February, 2015 in Yerevan (Armenia) took part the Meeting of the international project “Educational and informational support of the ecology and epidemiology of African swine fever in Eastern Europe: study and implementation of methods and strategies for control and prevention” for veterinary experts from the former Soviet Union (Ukraine, Kazakhstan, Georgia, Armenia).

The members of the Ukrainian delegation were *Nychyk S.* Director of the* Institute of Veterinary Medicine (IVM) NAAS*, *Sytyuk M.*, Head of SRC studing of classical swine fever IBM NAAS, *Nevolko O.*, Deputy Director of the *State Research Institute of Laboratory Diagnostics and Veterinary Expertise*.








During the regional meeting there were discussed urgent issues of African swine fever, namely on developing affordable and effective ways and methods to alert the public about the threat of *African swine fever (ASF)*. Ukrainian experts studied the experience of combat African swine fever among the participating countries and reported on the structure of the *State Veterinary and Phytosanitary Service of Ukraine*, control measures and response system at ACHS that exists in Ukraine.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (17 Mar 2022)

Sobre los biolaboratorios.


Spoiler



*Institute of Veterinary Medicine (IVM) / National Academy of Agrarian Sciences (NAAS)*


Spoiler



*15.02.2015*

Visit to United States | Institute of Veterinary Medicine
*Visit to United States*


Spoiler



_Meeting with the Defence Threat Reduction Agency (DTRA) and subcontractor of Science Metabiota_.








From 8 to February 12, 2015 Ukrainian delegation, which included representatives of the *National Academy of Agrarian Sciences of Ukraine*, *Institute of Veterinary Medicine NAAS *and the *State Research Institute of Laboratory Diagnostics and Veterinary Expertise*, took part in the *American Society for Microbiology Biodefense and Emerging Diseases Research Meeting 2015*.

Ukrainian delegation, which included representatives of the National Academy of Agrarian Sciences of Ukraine, Institute of Veterinary Medicine NAAS and the State Research Institute of Laboratory Diagnostics and Veterinary Expertise, took part in the American Society for Microbiology Biodefense and Emerging Diseases Research Meeting 2015, held from 9 to 11 February 2015, in Washington, USA. During the conference, delegates took part in the plenary and breakout sessions of the conference and presented the material in their own research poster session. At the conference, an exhibition, where developers were able to present modern inventions and tools laboratory diagnostics, including rapid diagnosis of pathogens.

Americans, represented by delegates *Defence Threat Reduction Agency (DTRA)* and subcontractor of *Science Metabiota*, arranged a meeting with Ukrainian delegation, during which discussed ways of further cooperation priorities for research and support of academic institutions veterinary field. They also expressed the intention of further fruitful cooperation.

Opening of the American Society for Microbiology Biodefense and Emerging Diseases Research Meeting 2015.

_From left to right: Deputy Director for scientific support laboratory diagnosis of infectious diseases, Head of the Research Department virological *SSRILDVSE*, Cand. of Vet. Science *Nevolko O.*, Academic Secretary Department of Veterinary Medicine, Corresponding Member of NAAS of Ukraine *Mandygra M.*, director of IVM NAAS, Doctor of Vet. Science *Nychyk S.* and Deputy of Director for Research IVM NAAS, Cand. of Vet. Science* Sytyuk M*_.








The discussion of the topic poster presentation at the conference.

_From left to right: Deputy Head ofthe laboratory *“Research Training Centre of infectious diseases of animals” *IVM NAAS *Muzykina L.*, Dr. *Gavin Bronstein* head of research projects *CTSC A & AS PACOM*, Deputy of Director for Research IVM NAAS, Cand. of Vet. Science Sytyuk M., Deputy director for scientific support laboratory diagnosis of infectious diseases, Head of Research Department virological SSRILDVSE, Cand. of Vet. Science Nevolko O_.








Introduction to the exhibition work at the conference.

_On photo Head of laboratory “Research Training Centre of infectious diseases of animals” IVM NAAS, Cand. of Vet. Science *Galka I*_.









*19.02.2015*

¿Contenido borrado?

Conference on Biosafety of the American Association of Microbiologist 2015 | Institute of Veterinary Medicine
*Conference on Biosafety of the American Association of Microbiologist 2015

06.03.2015*

Training specialists virologists from regions of Ukraine | Institute of Veterinary Medicine
*Training specialists virologists from regions of Ukraine

18.03.2015*

Visit to Poland | Institute of Veterinary Medicine
*Visit to Poland

22.04.2016*

«Global Biorisk Management» training | Institute of Veterinary Medicine
*«Global Biorisk Management» training*


Spoiler



The training *«Global Biorisk Management»* was held at the *Institute of Veterinary Medicine* of the *NAAS* from April 18–22, 2016.

Training was organized by *Sandia National Laboratory* specialists in cooperation with experts from the Institute of Veterinary Medicine of the NAAS.

22 participants that represented institutions of human and veterinary medicine fields attended the training:

- Institute of Veterinary Medicine of the NAAS – 12 experts and graduate students;
- *Ukrainian I.I. Mechnikov Anti-Plague Research Institute* – 5 experts;
- *NSC «IECVM»* – 5 experts.

The program course included the following topics:

- Orientation to Biorisk Management;
- Biorisk Characterization & Evaluation;
- Biorisk Mitigation Strategies;
- Measurement & Analysis of BRM System Performance;
- Good Laboratory Work Practices;
- Field Biosecurity;
- Decontamination;
- Biological Waste Disposal.

_1. Participants of the training_.

```
http://ivm.kiev.ua/wp-content/uploads/ougr1.jpg
```

_2. Experts from IVM NAAS and Sandia National Laboratories_.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (17 Mar 2022)

Sobre los biolaboratorios.


Spoiler



*Institute of Veterinary Medicine (IVM) / National Academy of Agrarian Sciences (NAAS)*


Spoiler



*28.04.2017*

CBEP UKRAINE REGIONAL ONE HEALTH RESEARCH SYMPOSIUM | Institute of Veterinary Medicine
*CBEP UKRAINE REGIONAL ONE HEALTH RESEARCH SYMPOSIUM*


Spoiler



Reserchers of the *Institute of Veterinary Medicine* of the *NAAS* attended the *CBEP* Ukraine Regional One Health Research Symposium in April 24-28, 2017.

Symposium provided the opportunity for the scientists to present and dessiminate results of their scientific findings and meet internationally recognized Subject Matter Experts of appropriate field of interest. Leading scientists of different institutions presented talks and posters on the results of their scientific researches. Scientists of the IVM presented 15 posters and 6 talks, highlighting findings concerning the most spread infectious diseases (including zoonotic ones): ASF, avian influenca, bacterioses, antibiotic resistance etc.





















*14.06.2017*

ASM MICROBE 2017 | Institute of Veterinary Medicine
*ASM MICROBE 2017*


Spoiler



In May 31 – June 7, 2017, under the *Defense Threat Reduction Agency (DTRA, USA)* sponsorship, the *IVM NAAS* staff attended the *ASM Microbe 2017* in New Orleans, USA, where posters of the researches were presented.

The conference was held in the Ernest N. Morial Convention Center. The conference attended experts of human and veterinary medicine from all continents of the world.

During the conference, negotiations were held on the possible cooperation with representatives of various research institutions of the neighbouring countries and beyond.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (17 Mar 2022)

Sobre los biolaboratorios.


Spoiler



*Institute of Veterinary Medicine (IVM) / National Academy of Agrarian Sciences (NAAS)*


Spoiler



*25.09.2017*

Workshop “The role of Field-Based Sample Collection and GIS Surveillance in the Ukrainian Biosurveillance System” | Institute of Veterinary Medicine
*Workshop “The role of Field-Based Sample Collection and GIS Surveillance in the Ukrainian Biosurveillance System”*


Spoiler



In September 18–22, 2017, *IVM* employees attended workshop “_The role of Field-Based Sample Collection and GIS Surveillance in the Ukrainian Biosurveillance System_”, which was held in Odessa under support of the *Black & Witch Special Project Corp* [odessa_biosurvaillance_system_workshop1] One of the Institute’s employees, *Maksym Bezymennyi*, was engaged as a lecturer, as he is an expert in the use of GIS in epizootology. The seminar covered not only theoretical material, but attention was also paid to practice with field trainings.















*26.10.2017*

Workshop on ASF | Institute of Veterinary Medicine
*Workshop on ASF*


Spoiler



In October 25-26, 2017 at the *Institute of Veterinary Medicine* of the *NAAS* a workshop “_Strengthening of the Ukrainian security potential and safe work arrangement at critical pathogens of infectious diseases spreading in Ukraine (in particular, *African Swine Fever* of wild boar_” was held within the framework of the international project “_Strengthening Ukrainian capacity in the field of biosafety, arrangement of safe work with critical pathogens of glanders, brucellosis, African swine fever and Congo-Crimean hemorrhagic fever in Ukraine_”.

The workshop provided information on the current epizootic situation of ASF in Ukraine and the EU countries, the results of the control strategies concerning ASF spreading used in the EU countries, the basics of biological safety for hunters, possible risk management strategies, sampling, and some EU legislation peculiarities as well.

The workshop was attended by representatives of the *State Research Institute for Laboratory Diagnostics and Veterinary and Sanitary Expertise*, *Black & Veatch Special Projects Corp. / Metabiota*, specialists of central and regional offices of the *State Forest Resources Agency of Ukraine*, hunting and fishing non-government organizations of Ukraine, deputy editor-in-chief “Forest and hunting magazine”, as well as users of hunting grounds.

We express gratitude to the chief specialist of the department of game management and hunting *Lekhnovska O.I.* for the coordination assistance.



*08.11.2017*

TRAINING ON THE MOLECULAR VIROLOGY OF RNA VIRUSES | Institute of Veterinary Medicine
*TRAINING ON THE MOLECULAR VIROLOGY OF RNA VIRUSES*


Spoiler



In November 8-11, the *Research Training Center* on animal disease diagnostics of the *IVM* hosts workshop on the theoretical training on molecular virology of RNA viruses for representatives of the Ministry of Health of Ukraine: regional laboratory centers, the *Ukrainian Center for Disease Control and Monitoring*, the *Lviv Research Institute of Epidemiology and Hygiene*.



*05.12.2017*

UP-9 PROJECT WORKING GROUP MEETING | Institute of Veterinary Medicine
*UP-9 PROJECT WORKING GROUP MEETING*


Spoiler



On December 4, 2017, a working group meeting with US experts in the framework of the *UP-9 project “The spread of African swine fever virus (ASFV) in domestic pigs and wild boar in Ukraine – Building capacity for insight into the transmission of ASFV through characterization of virus isolates by genome sequencing and phylogenetic analysis”* was held at the *IVM NAAS*. Work with experts will last until December 8. Representatives of IVM, *State Research Institute of Laboratory Diagnostics and Veterinary and Sanitary Expertise* and *NSC “Institute of Experimental and Clinical Veterinary Medicine”*, as well as experts from the *University of Alaska*, *Anchorage* and representatives of *Metabiota*, are taking part in the meeting.



*31.01.2018*

The Ambassador of Slovenia visit to the IVM NAAS | Institute of Veterinary Medicine
*The Ambassador of Slovenia visit to the IVM NAAS*


Spoiler












*11.05.2018*

SCIENTIFIC AND PRACTICAL SEMINAR «CURRENT STATE OF THE ANTHRAX PROBLEM IN UKRAINE» | Institute of Veterinary Medicine
*SCIENTIFIC AND PRACTICAL SEMINAR «CURRENT STATE OF THE ANTHRAX PROBLEM IN UKRAINE»

23.05.2018*

THE EUROPEAN PARLIAMENT CONFERENCE “EUROPEAN PERSPECTIVE FOR UKRAINE: ON THE GROUND EXPERIENCE” | Institute of Veterinary Medicine
*THE EUROPEAN PARLIAMENT CONFERENCE “EUROPEAN PERSPECTIVE FOR UKRAINE: ON THE GROUND EXPERIENCE”*


Spoiler



_With the former prime minister of Belgium, head of the ALDE group in the European Parliament Mr. Guy Verhofstadt_.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (17 Mar 2022)

Sobre los biolaboratorios.


Spoiler



*Institute of Veterinary Medicine (IVM) / National Academy of Agrarian Sciences (NAAS)*


Spoiler



*05.06.2018*

CHILDREN’S DAY | Institute of Veterinary Medicine
*CHILDREN’S DAY*


Spoiler





```
http://ivm.kiev.ua/wp-content/uploads/IMG_8165-1-1024x768.jpg
```


```
http://ivm.kiev.ua/wp-content/uploads/IMG_8161-1024x768.jpg
```




*02.07.2018*

THE EUROPEAN PARLIAMENT CONFERENCE «African Swine Fever – soon all over Europe?” | Institute of Veterinary Medicine
*THE EUROPEAN PARLIAMENT CONFERENCE «African Swine Fever – soon all over Europe?”

20.09.2018*

Meeting with the manager of the BTRP Country Manager in Ukraine | Institute of Veterinary Medicine
*Meeting with the manager of the BTRP Country Manager in Ukraine*


Spoiler



On September 17, 2018, Mr. *Brandt Siegel*, *BTRP* Country Manager in Ukraine visited the *Institute of Veterinary Medicine* of *NAAS*. The purpose of the visit was discussion of the realization of ongoing requests for technical support to the institution and the next steps of cooperation.









*08.11.2018*

Round table “Integration of achievements of specialized scientific veterinary institutions» | Institute of Veterinary Medicine
*Round table “Integration of achievements of specialized scientific veterinary institutions»*


Spoiler



On November 8, 2018, a round table discussion was held in Ternopil: “Integration of achievements of specialized scientific veterinary institutions”.

The round table was attended by: First Vice-President of the *National Academy of Agrarian Sciences of Ukraine (NAAS)*, academician of NAAS *Gladiy M.V.*, academician-secretary of the Department of Veterinary Medicine NAAS, correspondent member of NAAS *Mandyhra M.S.*, Director of the *Institute of Veterinary Medicine (IVM)* of NAAS, Corresponding Member of NAAS *Nychyk S.A.*, Director of the T*ernopil Research Station *of IVM NAAS *Stravsky Ya.S.*, Director of the *Experimental Station of Epizootology* IVM NAAS *Sachuk R.M.*, Director of the *Ternopil State Agricultural Experimental Station* of the *Institute of Forage and Agriculture of Podillya* NAAS *Yashchuk T.S.* and leading staff of scientific institutions of NAAS.

The agenda of the round table included the following issues:

- Perspectives of reproduction of agricultural animals in Ukraine;
- The role of scientific institutions of the Academy in the development of normative documentation on the veterinary and sanitary assessment of food products »;
- Improvement of treatment regimens for cows during obstetric pathology during dry and postpartum period.

According to the results of the work, a round table resolution was adopted.









*13.12.2018*

BOARDING SCHOOL AID | Institute of Veterinary Medicine
*BOARDING SCHOOL AID*


Spoiler





```
http://ivm.kiev.ua/wp-content/uploads/IMG-b9c551cc50f4970c5cb916c007be15a9-V.jpg
```




*11.10.2019*

2019 SCIENCE PROGRAM REVIEW | Institute of Veterinary Medicine
*2019 SCIENCE PROGRAM REVIEW*


Spoiler



VM representatives attended the *Biological Threat Reduction Program (BTRP)* 2019 Science Program Review (SPR) in Warsaw, Poland, September 17-20, 2019.

The event provided a brief overview of the results of the implemented and initiated scientific projects supported by the BTRP and provided an opportunity to analyze the most relevant fields of researches. Presentations were made by experts from different countries: Armenia, Georgia, Kazakhstan, Cambodia, India, Malaysia, Pakistan, African countries, etc.

The IVM experts presented the results of some scientific projects:

- Associate Member of the *NAAS S. Nychyk* reported on results of *UP-2 project “Development of the Epidemiological Forecasting System for Zoonotic Diseases Employing GIS Technology”*, when for the first time in Ukraine the GIS technologies were used to analyze and predict the risks of anthrax outbreaks;
- PhD G. Kovalenko presented the results of full genome sequencing and phylogenetic analysis of ASF virus obtained in the framework of *UP-9 project “The Spread of African Swine Fever Virus (ASFV) in Domestic Pigs and Wild Boar in Ukraine – Building Capacity for Insight into the Transmission of ASFV through Characterization of Virus Isolates by Genome Sequencing and Phylogenetic Analysis”*;
- Results of the *UP-4 project “Risk assessment of selected avian EDPs potentially carried by migratory birds over Ukraine”*, where IVM team is also engaged, were presented by Ukrainian colleagues.

During the event the possibilities of development and collaboration of joint scientific projects, trainings, and workshops with representatives of *DTRA* and scientists from foreign countries were discussed.









*08.11.2019*

Visit of the Chinese delegation to the IVM NAAS | Institute of Veterinary Medicine
*Visit of the Chinese delegation to the IVM NAAS*


Spoiler



On November 5, 2019, a delegation of the *Zhejiang Academy of Agricultural Sciences*, headed by *Wu Jinghua*, the Vice-President of the Academy, visited the *Institute of Veterinary Medicine* of the *NAAS*. The purpose of the visit was to discuss the scope of the IVM NAAS activity, search for common interests and goals, develop models of cooperation, including potential scientific researches.

The heads of IVM laboratories took part in the meeting for the networking opportunity and proposal sharing. Professor *Nychyk Serhiy* and Dr. of Vet. Sci. *Ayshpur Olena *presented talks on the results of work on the most relevant for Ukraine topics that were met with great interest of the Chinese delegation.

The meeting ended with the signing of the Memorandum of Understanding on scientific cooperation between the institutions.









*02.03.2020*

IVM NETWORKING | Institute of Veterinary Medicine
*IVM NETWORKING*


Spoiler



On February 27, 2020 the director of the *Institute of Veterinary Medicine* of the *NAAS* Professor* Nychyk S.A.* along with Academician-Secretary of the Department of Veterinary Medicine of the NAAS Professor *Mandygra M.S.* visited *Lesya Ukrainka Eastern European National University*.

The visit included a meeting with the rector of the university. During the meeting the directions of scientific work and technical capabilities of the institutions were briefly presented, the potential directions of researches interest to both parties were discussed and the agreement on cooperation was signed. The main purpose of the signed agreement is the implementation of scientific projects relevant for cross-border cooperation between Ukraine, Poland and Belarus.


----------



## Covaleda (17 Mar 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Por una vez estoy de acuerdo. El Nuke táctico va a caer en breve..y ya veremos si no cae alguno más. Tengo curiosidad por saber ese arma inédita y supermoderna que los rusos dicen poseer.



A mi es que eso de las armas milagrosas que ya verás tú que bien que van a cambiar el curso de la guerra...
No sé, no me da mucha confianza.


----------



## Fígaro (17 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Del hilo de Pinovsky. Para recordar el grado de indigencia moral e intelectual que han alccanzado los filo-orcorrusos.
> 
> Diciembre:
> 
> ...



Para enmarcarlo, gracias.


----------



## Rafl Eg (17 Mar 2022)

molodets dijo:


> Este video como otro que aparece por aquí de forma cíclica son videos de la plandemia.



Mas grave aún, son vídeos de la plandemia que algunos medios reciclan como si fueran de ucrania (como el de la performance con el "muerto" moviéndose)


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (17 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> El subjefe de la Rosguard de Rusia, Roman Gavrilov, fue detenido por el departamento de contrainteligencia militar del FSB. Así lo informó el corresponsal de Bellingcat ( Putin se da cuenta de en qué mierda está la operación - Hristo Grozev ) con referencia a sus fuentes.
> 
> "Hasta ahora, es difícil predecir cuál será la limpieza/reorganización en la parte superior de las fuerzas de seguridad. Una cosa está clara: Putin ciertamente es consciente de la mierda que ha sido esta operación. Es tan malo que cambia de caballo en el cruzar que es inaceptable durante la guerra". El escribe.
> [/CITA]
> Purga que te purga......


----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

Las fuerzas especiales de la seguridad del Estado ruso continúan su trabajo selectivo en Kherson.

t.me/ok_spn/17745

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Mabuse (17 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es la muerte de las democracias. Se vienen dictaduras, es lo que la mayoría de la humanidad quiere, a la gente le gusta vivir siguiendo a "conductores" y "visionarios" de turno, aplastados bajo "aparatos gubernamentales totalitarios", mangoneados por cleptocrácias despóticas o bien bajo sharias y similares. De los 8.000 millones de habitantes quedan lejos de 2.000 millones viviendo en "democracias y sucedáneos" y el resto en en las 4 formas de gobierno alternativas.



A la gente se la forma desde niños para encontrar un sentido a sus vidas. Se les inculca que hay un orden y una jerarquía que les traen la paz interior que no se atreven a buscar por sí mismos. Las respuestas al sentido de la vida no son colectivas, son individuales, y mientras unos individuos pueden encontrar respuestas agradables y conciliadoras, otros encontrarán vacío, otros caos sin estar preparados para afrontar ese horror con entereza.


----------



## vettonio (17 Mar 2022)

RT edición en inglés

No parece casualidad que sean figuras de ajedrez...


----------



## El_Suave (17 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Pocos progresos sobre el terreno en los últimos días, la situación permanece estable pero eso si las bajas disparadas. Normalmente en este tipo de guerras es el ocupante el que pone el grueso de las bajas.



Pues no, cuando el ocupante es USA el grueso de las bajas lo ponen los ocupados. Los civiles ocupados sobre todo.

Ejemplo paradigmático Irak.


----------



## Expected (17 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> A la gente se la forma desde niños para encontrar un sentido a sus vidas. Se les inculca que hay un orden y una jerarquía que les traen la paz interior que no se atreven a buscar por sí mismos. Las respuestas al sentido de la vida no son colectivas, son individuales, y mientras unos individuos pueden encontrar respuestas agradables y conciliadoras, otros encontrarán vacío, otros caos sin estar preparados para afrontar ese horror con entereza.



Sabias palabras de un chortinófago...aunque las primeras chortinas refugees que han llegado a Suecia....son un tanto...digamos....morenitas.


----------



## Don Pascual (17 Mar 2022)

Mientras, al lado de casa.

Presidente Macrón dice que el Estado Francés debe tomar el control de algunas empresas energéticas -- Bloomberg 



Igualito que nuestro gobierno de payasos.


----------



## Seronoser (17 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Dejando a un lado el entrenamiento y los equipos de los que disponen a mi siempre me ha parecido una jugada maestra por parte de Putin el conseguir que tú enemigo natural termine convirtiéndose en tu mejor aliado.
> 
> Putin vio claro que con los chechenos iba a tener juerga continua y supo entender muy bien quienes eran y lo que querían.
> 
> ...



Chechenia es la Esparta griega


----------



## arriondas (17 Mar 2022)

niraj dijo:


>



Un análisis muy certero de la situación. Los EEUU han buscado esto, para debilitar a Europa porque es UN RIVAL, gracias a los quisling que tenemos en el poder. Rapto de Europa 2.0.


----------



## Alvin Red (17 Mar 2022)

Vaya, a 103,7 rublos el dólar, hace 10 días estaba a unos 150 rublos.

Rublo revalorizándose y hablando de default ruso, raro no.


----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

1:14
"¿De qué estás hablando? ¡A quién recurrir, son bestias! ¿A quién recurrir? ¿Los "Azov"? Esos animales, se instalaron aquí, fueron los dueños de nuestra vida. Les dijeron: "Si no podemos mantener la ciudad, no dejaréis ni una piedra aquí". Por eso nos trataron así".

Los civiles evacuados de Mariupol dicen que el ejército ucraniano ha hecho poco para evacuar a los civiles.

Mientras tanto, los militares ucranianos y los combatientes del llamado "Regimiento Azov" han estado combatiendo desde zonas residenciales, preparándose para un ataque de represalia.

t.me/anna_news/25089


----------



## manodura79 (17 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> #Reino Unido envía sistema de defensa aérea "Sky Sabre" a #Polonia



Llevan tiempo trabajando duro para que Polonia se gane un pepinazo premium y no pararán hasta conseguirlo. 

Enviado desde mi RNE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HUROGÁN (17 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> En algunas cosas los yanquis tiene razon. Hablan de tomar las dos factorias. Joder pones unos barcos de 7 km, tienen cañones navales de 75, 100mm 120mm haces un cordon y te dedicas a bombardearlas...luego si eso ya entras. Es un desperdicio de vidas luchar por ellas. Ahí no hay población. Los yanquis lo harian con la aviación.



Eso es Productivismo Anglo y Stajanovismo Comunista.
Los Chechenos son mas pasionales y les quieren dar lo merecido personalmente.


----------



## itaka (17 Mar 2022)

Hay datos de las bajas Ucranianas ? Entiendo que sin protección área deben ser mayores que las rusas. 

A Rusia le apremia dominar toda la zona hasta el rio Dniper, por lo menos así evitaría que llegen las nuevas armas a los ucros. 

Con Rusia empantanda en Ucrania que pasaría si Georgia intenta recuperar Osetia y Abjasia ? Turquia entra en Siria ?


----------



## alnitak (17 Mar 2022)

la federacion rusa pasa a modo de ataque nuclear

los de soria corred


----------



## alnitak (17 Mar 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Pues en Soria se rodó Doctor Zhivago...así que es como si probaran a atacarse a si mismos




creo que lo hace por lo de la españa vaciada..


----------



## Expected (17 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> la federacion rusa pasa a modo de ataque nuclear
> 
> los de soria corred



Y a ti te lo ha dicho Putin, que te ha llamado al móvil, verdad?


----------



## Seronoser (17 Mar 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Por una vez estoy de acuerdo. El Nuke táctico va a caer en breve..y ya veremos si no cae alguno más. Tengo curiosidad por saber ese arma inédita y supermoderna que los rusos dicen poseer.



Lo que es inquietante es que todos, absolutamente todos, los usuarios del 2020, sois subnormales profundos.
Supongo que venís de forocoches, que en 2020 os expulsó a la gran mayoría


----------



## alnitak (17 Mar 2022)

el euro cae un 14% hoy respecto al rublo

europa es un bluuuuff

elmeuro va a desaparacer ..


----------



## SkullandPhones (17 Mar 2022)

*Insider URA.RU: Zolotov perdió a su adjunto*

Marina Fedorovskij

Arsenio Vaganov

17 de marzo de 2022 a las 18:24







*Gavrilov despedido por razones desconocidasFoto: Vadim Akhmetov © URA.RU.*



El subdirector de la Guardia Nacional de la Federación Rusa, Roman Gavrilov, fue despedido. Así lo informaron a URA.RU fuentes familiarizadas con la situación, especificando que su despido fue iniciado personalmente por el director del Servicio Federal de las Tropas de la Guardia Nacional de la Federación Rusa, Viktor Zolotov.
“El subdirector de la Guardia Rusa, Roman Gavrilov, fue despedido. Despedido por razones desconocidas, posiblemente comprometedor”, dijo una fuente en las agencias de aplicación de la ley a la agencia.
También se observa que Gavrilov era un empleado de la FSO. “Zolotov le consiguió un trabajo. Ahora, él mismo inició el despido”, agregó la fuente.

Además, comenzó a difundirse información en varios canales de telegramas de que Gavrilov había sido arrestado. Sin embargo, el diputado de la Duma estatal, Alexander Khinshtein, ya ha negado la información de que Gavrilov fue arrestado. Él la llamó inverosímil. “Absolutamente falso. Yo mismo acabo de hablar con el general Gavrilov”, dijo Khinshtein en su canal de telegramas.
URA.RU envió una solicitud al servicio de prensa de la Guardia Nacional de la Federación Rusa para confirmar o negar esta información. Al momento de la publicación, la agencia no recibió una respuesta del departamento.
El sitio web oficial de la Guardia Nacional dice que Gavrilov nació el 22 de noviembre de 1976 en la ciudad de Aleksandrov, región de Vladimir, y se graduó de la Universidad de Moscú del Ministerio del Interior de Rusia en 2010. De 1997 a 2017, hizo el servicio militar bajo contrato en los cuerpos de seguridad del estado de la FSO de Rusia, de 2017 a 2019 - Subdirector del Servicio Federal de las Tropas de la Guardia Nacional de la Federación Rusa. Fue designado para su cargo actual el 7 de junio de 2021.


----------



## paconan (17 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *El subdirector de la Guardia Rusa, Roman Gavrilov, fue detenido como parte de una investigación sobre el robo de fondos asignados para proporcionar combustible, lubricantes y alimentos a las tropas de la Guardia Rusa, incluidas las unidades que participan en una operación especial en Ucrania.
> 
> *



Desmentido

Falso absoluto. Yo mismo acabo de hablar con el general Gavrilov.

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.Telegrama
VChK-OGPU
URGENTEMENTE. Oficiales del Servicio Federal de Seguridad de la Federación Rusa y la TFR detuvieron al Director Adjunto de la Guardia Rusa Roman Gavrilov. Ahora está siendo interrogado, después de lo cual el teniente general puede ser acusado.


*El subdirector de la Guardia Rusa, Roman Gavrilov, fue despedido de su cargo. Esto fue informado a URA.RU por fuentes familiarizadas con la situación.*

“El subdirector de la Guardia Rusa, Roman Gavrilov, fue despedido. Despedido por razones desconocidas, posiblemente comprometedor”, dijo una fuente de las agencias de aplicación de la ley.
También se observa que Gavrilov fue anteriormente un empleado de la FSO. “Fue contratado por el director del Servicio Federal de las Tropas de la Guardia Nacional de la Federación Rusa, Viktor Zolotov. Ahora se despidió”, agregó la fuente.

Anteriormente se informó que Gavrilov supuestamente fue detenido por el FSB y el TFR, pero al final esta información fue refutada por el diputado de la Duma Estatal de la Federación Rusa, Alexander Khinshtein.









ВЧК-ОГПУ


Раскрываем тайны чиновников, олигархов, гангстеров, силовиков. Документально. Официальный сайт - www.rucriminal.info По всем вопросам обращаться на vchkogpu@protonmail.com




t.me




.

"Totalmente falso, acabo de hablar con el general", publica el alto funcionario de Rusia Unida, Alexander Hinshsten. https://t.me/Hinshtein/1953 .


Y ahora es despedido

*Insider URA.RU: Zolotov perdió a su adjunto*

El subdirector de la Guardia Nacional de la Federación Rusa, Roman Gavrilov, fue despedido. Así lo informaron a URA.RU fuentes familiarizadas con la situación, especificando que su despido fue iniciado personalmente por el director del Servicio Federal de las Tropas de la Guardia Nacional de la Federación Rusa, Viktor Zolotov.

“El subdirector de la Guardia Rusa, Roman Gavrilov, fue despedido. Despedido por razones desconocidas, posiblemente comprometedor”, dijo una fuente en las agencias de aplicación de la ley a la agencia.

También se observa que Gavrilov era un empleado de la FSO. “Zolotov le consiguió un trabajo. Ahora, él mismo inició el despido”, agregó la fuente.


Además, comenzó a difundirse información en varios canales de telegramas de que Gavrilov había sido arrestado. Sin embargo, el diputado de la Duma estatal, Alexander Khinshtein, ya ha negado la información de que Gavrilov fue arrestado. Él la llamó inverosímil. “Absolutamente falso. Yo mismo acabo de hablar con el general Gavrilov”, dijo Khinshtein en su canal de telegramas.

URA.RU envió una solicitud al servicio de prensa de la Guardia Nacional de la Federación Rusa para confirmar o negar esta información. Al momento de la publicación, la agencia no recibió una respuesta del departamento.

El sitio web oficial de la Guardia Nacional dice que Gavrilov nació el 22 de noviembre de 1976 en la ciudad de Aleksandrov, región de Vladimir, y se graduó de la Universidad de Moscú del Ministerio del Interior de Rusia en 2010. De 1997 a 2017, hizo el servicio militar bajo contrato en los cuerpos de seguridad del estado de la FSO de Rusia, de 2017 a 2019 - Subdirector del Servicio Federal de las Tropas de la Guardia Nacional de la Federación Rusa. Fue designado para su cargo actual el 7 de junio de 2021.









Инсайд URA.RU: Золотов лишился своего заместителя


Читайте на URA.RU




ura.news


----------



## kelden (17 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> ¿Tenemos una red de refugios nucleares como cualquier país civilizado o la tenemos igual que Zimbawue?



Si hay guerra nuclear es mejor morirse el primer día.


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

Otro lote de ATGM NLAW abandonados por los nacionalistas en la región de Izyum.
Se puede entender a los guerreros ucranianos porque 1 unidad de tal complejo tiene dimensiones y peso impresionantes (alrededor de 13 kg). Con tal cosa detrás de usted, es muy difícil e inseguro huir desde sus posiciones por lo que es más fácil donarlos amablemente para su posterior estudio y uso en beneficio de la desnazificación.

Anteriormente escribimos que el ejército ruso está estudiando cuidadosamente las instrucciones en video para usar NLAW proporcionadas por los nacionalistas ucranianos.


----------



## Seronoser (17 Mar 2022)

niraj dijo:


>



Es un buen video, pero creo que obvia lo más importante:
Las palabras de Putin, Desnazificar al ejército ucraniano.

Por tanto, aunque mañana Zelensky el payaso firme un papel, Rusia no va a parar hasta destruir al Ejército en el Este.
Y después, desmilitarizar Ucrania, dejándoles con lo básico para poder matarse entre ellos, pero sin más.

Y hasta que esto no ocurra, Rusia no va a parar.
Aquí lo tenemos claro.


----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

Yuliya Pajewska (Tyra), conocida en Ucrania como voluntaria y paramédica, miembro de la ATO desde 2014, firme partidaria del Maidan y combatiente del regimiento neonazi Azov, fue detenida en uno de los puestos de control de Mariupol.

Kisyunya decidió abandonar a sus hermanos y marcharse tranquilamente, pero los filtros funcionan correctamente. Es bueno saberlo.

t.me/surf_noise1/8560


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (17 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Un análisis muy certero de la situación. Los EEUU han buscado esto, para debilitar a Europa porque es UN RIVAL, gracias a los quisling que tenemos en el poder. Rapto de Europa 2.0.



Claro claro....
Los únicos que han acertado todas las mentiras del loco zar, que de maniobras militares en la frontera nada...

Los únicos que avisaron hace años de no comprar gas a Rusia que no es bueno.....que no nos iban a poder defender.....

Y ahora resulta que no es el que ataca a traición de noche engañando a todos los lideres politicos del mundo si no de USA

Todo lógico


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Mar 2022)

Escalating fears that Putin might do something crazy


A brief note on a very strange day




www.greatpower.us


----------



## alnitak (17 Mar 2022)

se ve claro que es ucraniano....


----------



## josema82 (17 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> RT edición en inglés
> 
> No parece casualidad que sean figuras de ajedrez...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 987507



Lo que mas miedo da de esa foto es que TODOS son PEONES, quien quiera entender.....


----------



## vettonio (17 Mar 2022)

Slides from the briefing of the Russian Ministry of Defense on the revealed facts and evidence on the development of American biological weapons in Ukraine. 

Spriter en Twitter: "Slides from the briefing of the Russian Ministry of Defense on the revealed facts and evidence on the development of American biological weapons in Ukraine. https://t.co/GOizCmNJZ2" / Twitter


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Rudi Rocker (17 Mar 2022)

*Las repercusiones climáticas de una guerra nuclear*


La guerra en Ucrania se está recrudeciendo. Días atrás, el presidente de EE. UU. Joe Biden advertía de que involucrar a la OTAN en la guerra implicaría la tercera guerra mundial y hace poco Putin avisaba de que tenía las cabezas nucleares preparadas.

¿Qué podemos esperar a partir de ahora si el conflicto parece estar enquistándose y la guerra nuclear vuelve a estar sobre la mesa? La ciencia tiene muy claras las consecuencias de una escalada bélica sobre el clima y sobre la escasez de alimentos.

Los modelos climáticos nos permiten simular las repercusiones de la guerra sobre la producción agrícola, ganadera y piscícola. A continuación repasamos algunos de los diferentes escenarios posibles que nos puede dejar un enfrentamiento bélico: desde un invierno nuclear hasta un escenario de creciente rivalidad entre países.

*Conflicto nuclear regional*
Décadas después del fin de la Guerra Fría, el debate de las armas nucleares vuelve a estar sobre la mesa. En realidad, es un debate que nunca se fue. La carrera armamentística entre India y Pakistán, por ejemplo, puede tener consecuencias globales aunque se trate de una guerra local.

Bajo un escenario de guerra nuclear entre estos dos países, donde solo se usaría el 1 % del arsenal nuclear mundial, se emitirían 5 millones de toneladas de hollín  a la estratosfera. Esto es, los penachos de las bombas inyectarían a las capas altas de la atmósfera una cantidad ingente de aerosoles que bloquearían la radiación solar.

La radiación solar chocaría contra estos aerosoles y sería reflejada. Como consecuencia, la temperatura global disminuiría 1,8 ℃. El consiguiente oscurecimiento y enfriamiento afectaría a la producción mundial de maíz y trigo, que disminuiría un 13 % globalmente.

Esta disminución no afectaría a todo el mundo por igual, sino que la zona templada del hemisferio norte, que incluye a Europa, Estados Unidos y China, sería la más afectada. La producción agrícola disminuiría entre un 20 y un 50 % en estos países.

Se desencadenaría, por tanto, una hambruna con impactos a nivel global que duraría unos 15 años. Pasado este tiempo, volveríamos al escenario de cambio climático actual.

*Guerra mundial nuclear*
Un conflicto nuclear a gran escala entre los Estados Unidos y Rusia en el que se empleasen 4 400 bombas de 100 kt (kilotones, equivalentes a miles de toneladas de TNT) inyectaría a la estratosfera 150 millones de toneladas de aerosoles. Esto disminuiría la radiación solar y la temperatura del mar bajaría 6,4 ℃. Estamos hablando de un escenario en el que solo se usaría en torno a la mitad del arsenal atómico actual.

A nivel global, dos años después de la guerra, la producción de alimentos disminuiría en un 80 %. Dichas reducciones serían también más acusadas en la zona templada del hemisferio norte, donde llegarían al 99 %.

De forma directa, fallecerían 770 millones de personas tras las bombas (muchas de ellas serían vaporizadas). Los supervivientes se enfrentarían a un invierno nuclear. En la zona templada, tendríamos menos del 1 % de los alimentos que actualmente se producen.

Cabe destacar que, probablemente, la especie humana sobreviviría a semejante escenario nuclear. No se trata de un cataclismo comparable, por ejemplo, al causado por el meteorito de Chicxulub, que acabó con los dinosaurios a finales del cretácico. En ese caso, se emitieron más de 1 500 millones de toneladas de hollín.

*Rivalidad regional y nacionalismo exacerbado*
El escenario de guerra nuclear es sin duda un escenario extremo y se debe evitar a toda costa. Lo que ya está pasando a día de hoy es que el mundo occidental está tratando de aislar económicamente a Rusia, y no sabemos todavía cómo reaccionarán las otras potencias mundiales. Cabe esperar que disminuya la cooperación internacional y que se produzca un aumento en la rivalidad entre regiones.

No solo las políticas de Putin, sino que muchos de los líderes regionales o nacionales actuales o recientes se encuadran dentro del escenario que el IPCC califica como SSP3. Se trata de un escenario donde, en palabras de sus creadores, se produce un “nacionalismo resurgente”.

En este escenario, las grandes potencias se centran principalmente en sus necesidades domésticas de seguridad alimentaria a corto plazo y en la seguridad nacional. Se abandonan los pactos climáticos actuales, junto con las mejoras tecnológicas y de educación. La degradación ambiental cobra poca importancia en un mundo dividido.

No sabemos si nos encontraremos con este escenario climático tras la guerra, pero es una consecuencia esperable de un cisma entre Occidente y Oriente. En estas circunstancias, nos encontraríamos con una intensificación del cambio climático. A día de hoy, con los acuerdos que están aprobados, la temperatura global a nivel medio aumentaría 2,7 ℃ a final de siglo. Bajo el escenario de nacionalismo resurgente, la temperatura aumentaría hasta los 4 ℃.

Estamos hablando de la temperatura media global. Esto quiere decir que en algunas zonas el calentamiento podría llegar a ser de 7 ℃.

Las simulaciones climáticas nos enseñan que el precio de una escalada nuclear o el de un resurgimiento nacionalista es la seguridad alimentaria (aunque en grados diferentes, obviamente). Una escalada bélica no solo no salvaría a nuestros vecinos de Ucrania, sino que además comprometería la disponibilidad de alimentos en otras partes del mundo. Debemos por tanto disminuir, y no aumentar, el número de países que participan en esta guerra.


----------



## Honkler (17 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si hay guerra nuclear es mejor morirse el primer día.



Yo me pondré directamente debajo, paso de vivir en un mundo asqueroso y pasando penalidades, y terminando en el estomago de algún desgraciado muerto de hambre


----------



## paconan (17 Mar 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> *Las repercusiones climáticas de una guerra nuclear*
> 
> 
> La guerra en Ucrania se está recrudeciendo. Días atrás, el presidente de EE. UU. Joe Biden advertía de que involucrar a la OTAN en la guerra implicaría la tercera guerra mundial y hace poco Putin avisaba de que tenía las cabezas nucleares preparadas.
> ...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## volador (17 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> No hay 200.000 soldados rusos en Ucrania chaval



Pues ese es problema que se han quedado cortos...chaval.


----------



## Nicors (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## arriondas (17 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Claro claro....
> Los únicos que han acertado todas las mentiras del loco zar, que de maniobras militares en la frontera nada...
> 
> Los únicos que avisaron hace años de no comprar gas a Rusia que no es bueno.....que no nos iban a poder defender.....
> ...



Claro, el gas bueno es el suyo, que es más caro. No te jode...

Desde Jeffrey Sachs a Henry Kissinger, llevaban años avisando de los riesgos de ofrecer a Ucrania la membresía de la OTAN ,pero tira que libras.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Mar 2022)

El Palomo Calvo pregunta a Javier 036 Nart:
"¿que pasará si Farlopepsky acepta las condiciones de Putin y gente como el rebanacuellos rubio al que acabamos de entrevistar no lo acepta?"
Antes que el Nart pueda responder, el asperger que tiene de expertete interrumpe:
"Eso ya pasó, Farlopepsky firmó los acuerdos Minsk II con Rusia y su ala dura le obligó a incumplirlos"
Ni un comentario, solo la Felipona diciendo, "¡Putin asesino!"


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (17 Mar 2022)

echadle un ojo a esto 









Greek Refugee From Mariupol: "Ukrainian Soldiers Stopped And Threatened Us, Russian Soldiers Calmed Us Down" (VIDEO)


The shocking moments that were experienced when escaping the horror of the war were described by ethnic Greeks originally from Sartana on the outskirts of




greekcitytimes.com


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (17 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Claro, el gas bueno es el suyo, que es más caro. No te jode...
> 
> Desde Jeffrey Sachs a Henry Kissinger, llevaban años avisando de los riesgos de ofrecer a Ucrania la membresía de la OTAN ,pero tira que libras.



Todo lo que ha hecho el loco desde que esta en el poder hace 20 años es prepar a Rusia para esta guerra. 
Ahora ya sabemos lo que hay que hacer con Rusia y su gas.

Una pena de tiempo perdido tirado a la barura, de invertir en armas pudiendo haberlo hecho en aras de su pueblo.
Con cualquier otro tipo de gobernante que no se hubiera quedado en la mentalidad de la URSS, ni en revanchismos historicos, un país como Rusia sería de los 1º del planeta. Ahora volvera al vagon de cola.
Eligio el cámino de Corea del norte.


----------



## Azrael_II (17 Mar 2022)

Han hecho un barrido


----------



## Mabuse (17 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Independientemente de lo que pase realmente, simplemente por precaución yo abandonaría cualquier urbe grande en Europa o EEUU.
> 
> Ahora es el momento, luego sería tarde, esta clase de guerra tarda muy poco en declararse y llegar al climax. Para cuando la gente se de cuenta las salidas por carretera u otro medio quedan colapsadas. Bueno, en este directo lo explica muy bien este sabiondo en algún lugar de esas dos horas, me parece que dice que son 40 minutos...



En los pisos viejos del centro de Mandril se puede sobrevivir, estuve en alguna corrala en la que sólo podía recibir señal wifi dentro de la misma habitación, y para usar el móvil tenía que abrir las ventanas. Mucho plomo tiene que haber en esas pinturas y cristales antiguos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

_Como más de uno sospechaba. En el articulo hay más fotografias para comparar, pero como tengo el limite de 5 no las copio.
_









THE ZELENSKY SUMMIT MEETING IN KIEV ON MARCH 15 WITH POLISH, CZECH AND SLOVENIAN PRIME MINISTERS WAS A FAKE DEVISED IN WARSAW – THE MEETING WAS AT PRZEMYSL, POLAND; ZELENSKY ALSO


By John Helmer, Moscow & Stanislas Balcerac, Warsaw @bears_with The summit meeting of East European leaders, hosted in Kiev by Ukrainian P



johnhelmer.net











LA REUNIÓN DE LA CUMBRE DE ZELENSKY EN KIEV EL 15 DE MARZO CON LOS PRIMEROS MINISTROS POLACOS, CHECOS Y ESLOVENOS FUE UNA FARSA IDEADA EN VARSOVIA - LA REUNIÓN FUE EN PRZEMYSL, POLONIA; ZELENSKY TAMBIÉN


(Trad. DeepL)
17/03/2022

por Helmer 


La cumbre de líderes de Europa del Este, organizada en Kiev por el presidente ucraniano Vladimir Zelensky el 15 de marzo, fue fabricada por el gobierno polaco, con agentes de los servicios secretos polacos haciendo el papel de periodistas, y con fotografías falsas de la reunión, la rueda de prensa y el viaje en tren preparadas por la oficina de prensa de Zelensky.

La operación fue diseñada por los polacos para promocionar su papel de apoyo a Ucrania, a los refugiados ucranianos y a la defensa de Europa contra Rusia, y buscar nuevos fondos y equipos militares europeos, estadounidenses y de la alianza de la OTAN.

Según la publicidad ucraniana, la operación fue diseñada para promover la apariencia de que el régimen de Zelensky tiene el control de Kiev, y para acelerar su solicitud de admisión en la Unión Europea (UE).

Los medios de comunicación angloamericanos han informado de la reunión, anunciada por Petr Fiala, el primer ministro checo, con "el objetivo... de expresar el apoyo inequívoco de la Unión Europea a Ucrania y a su libertad e independencia". 

El resultado de la cumbre, según el Financial Times de Londres, fue "una muestra de solidaridad europea, incluso cuando los bombardeos rusos continuaban en los barrios residenciales de la capital ucraniana". El viaje de los primeros ministros de Polonia, la República Checa y Eslovenia es la visita de más alto nivel a Kiev desde que Rusia invadió el país el 24 de febrero". 

"Es aquí, en una Kiev devastada por la guerra, donde se está haciendo historia", anunció el primer ministro polaco Mateusz Morawiecki. "Es aquí donde la libertad lucha contra el mundo de la tiranía. Es aquí donde el futuro de todos nosotros pende de un hilo".

Morawiecki y la prensa occidental mintieron: no hubo ninguna reunión en Kiev. En cambio, la reunión se organizó en la ciudad polaca de Przemysl, 95 kilómetros al oeste de Lvov (Lviv), y 20 kilómetros dentro de la frontera polaca con Ucrania.

En un informe publicado por la oficina de Associated Press (AP) en Varsovia, "el largo viaje por tierra de Polonia a Kiev de Morawiecki, el viceprimer ministro polaco Jaroslaw Kaczynski y los primeros ministros Petr Fiala de la República Checa y Janez Jansa de Eslovenia envió el mensaje de que la mayor parte de Ucrania sigue en manos ucranianas". 

Las pruebas obtenidas de fuentes en Varsovia y del análisis de los vídeos y fotografías publicados sobre la reunión demuestran que no hubo ningún "largo viaje"; ninguna reunión en Kiev o en Lvov, la capital de la región de Galicia, que es la sede operativa del gobierno ucraniano. Por las pruebas aportadas por los polacos y también por el personal de publicidad de Zelensky, ahora está claro que sólo una pequeña parte de Ucrania occidental sigue en manos ucranianas. El propio Zelensky está ahora en manos polacas.

Las fuentes de Varsovia afirman que la idea de la cumbre fue iniciada por el viceprimer ministro polaco Jaroslaw Kaczynski. Desde la muerte de su hermano gemelo en un accidente de avión en Smolensk (Rusia) en 2010, Kaczynski es uno de los políticos más influyentes de Polonia; está al frente de los ministerios de Defensa, Seguridad, Interior y Justicia. Es ferozmente antirruso. 







Associated Press (AP) presentó esta fotografía de Kaczynski en la reunión de la cumbre con el descargo de responsabilidad de que no la había originado. En cambio, había sido suministrada por la "Oficina de Prensa Presidencial de Ucrania".

Las fuentes polacas creen que no había ninguna posibilidad de que Kaczynski, el primer ministro Morawiecki o las delegaciones checa y eslovena hubieran solicitado a Moscú un salvoconducto para llegar a Kiev; tampoco habrían arriesgado su propia seguridad corriendo el riesgo de la vigilancia electrónica y aérea rusa y de los ataques con misiles en un viaje de dos horas en tren de Przymysl a Lvov, o en el viaje de siete horas a Kiev.

En su lugar, los funcionarios checos y eslovenos volaron a Rzeszow Jasionka, el aeropuerto más cercano a Przemysl; el aeródromo es también una base logística y de seguridad de la OTAN. A continuación, se dirigieron a Przemysl. Allí los ucranianos habían enviado una de las versiones de lujo del servicio de tren regular entre Przemysl, Lvov y Kiev. En él se habían preparado fotografías falsas de los funcionarios polacos, checos y eslovenos reunidos mientras supuestamente viajaban hacia Zelensky en Kiev. La prensa que ha publicado estas fotos sabe que son falsas y ha contribuido a ocultar el lugar real.

EL VIAJE EN TREN FALSIFICADO 







La línea roja se conoce como línea ferroviaria nº 92 -- Mediarail.be - Rail Europe News y Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia

EL TREN 







En un compartimento de tren reconvertido, de izquierda a derecha: Jansa, de Eslovenia; Morawiecki y Kaczymski, de Polonia; Fiala, de la República Checa. Los individuos del extremo izquierdo y derecho no pueden ser identificados. La carpeta roja de la mesa parece ser la habitual de los servicios de inteligencia polacos que dependen de Kaczymski.

ESTACIONES DE TREN DE KIEV Y LVOV

A la izquierda, el interior de la estación de Kiev; a la derecha, Lvov. El pavimento de los andenes es similar en Kiev y Lvov, pero muy diferente en Przemysl. La cubierta de las dos estaciones cubre toda la longitud del andén y no permite ninguna sección al aire libre como en Przemysl.

LA REUNIÓN EN LA CUMBRE

El hombre del personal a la izquierda de Kaczynski lleva un chaleco antibalas en el interior, lo que indica que es de los servicios secretos polacos y que, o bien ha olvidado que está fingiendo estar en la presidencia de Kiev, a salvo del control ucraniano, o bien ha olvidado que se supone que es un civil. Las pantallas de vídeo con los eslóganes de propaganda ucraniana en ambas paredes parecen haber sido retocadas en la preparación de las fotografías por la oficina de prensa de Zelensky. 

La foto de la izquierda ha sido etiquetada como oficial por el personal de Zelensky para publicarla en su cuenta de Facebook. El símbolo ucraniano de la pared no se parece a los que se fijan en las paredes de las salas de reuniones presidenciales en Kiev. La imagen de la derecha es un primer plano de los vasos de papel sobre la mesa. Son la prueba de una sala de reuniones improvisada, no de la oficina de Zelensky en Kiev. Asimismo, las sillas de estilo contemporáneo que se muestran son incompatibles con el estilo de asiento presidencial ucraniano. 

CONFERENCIA DE PRENSA EN EL EXTERIOR DE LA SALA DE REUNIONES

El cartel pegado en la puerta sobre las cabezas de Fiala y Jansa dice "Sala de Situación" en ucraniano. Ha sido improvisado. Si la reunión hubiera tenido lugar en una auténtica sala de situación, la ausencia de ordenadores lo desmiente.

A la izquierda, montaje de cámaras en el interior para los medios de comunicación; a la derecha, reporteros mostrados en el exterior del edificio. Todos los supuestos periodistas son hombres con cortes de pelo militares; no parece que haya habido mujeres en las sesiones informativas para la prensa.

La agencia Associated Press (AP) -empresa estadounidense con sede en Nueva York- ha proporcionado el boletín más detallado sobre la reunión, sus participantes y lo que discutieron. El titular de la agencia revela que sus reporteros presentaron su historia desde Varsovia; no estuvieron presentes en los eventos que dicen haber verificado. La única fuente directa para el informe de AP fue un funcionario polaco que dijo: "La visita se había planeado durante varios días, pero se mantuvo en secreto por razones de seguridad, dijo Michal Dworczyk, jefe de personal de Morawiecki".

En la letra pequeña de la publicación de fotografías de la reunión por parte de AP, la agencia emitió un descargo de responsabilidad sobre la fuente. Las imágenes procedían de un "vídeo proporcionado por la Oficina de Prensa de la Presidencia de Ucrania", dijo AP.


----------



## arriondas (17 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Todo lo que ha hecho el loco desde que esta en el poder hace 20 años es prepar a Rusia para esta guerra.
> Ahora ya sabemos lo que hay que hacer con Rusia y su gas.
> 
> Una pena de tiempo perdido tirado a la barura, de invertir en armas pudiendo haberlo hecho en aras de su pueblo.
> ...



Sí, lo mejor es poner el culo. Se podría invertir en otras cosas... si Washington no llevase años tocando los cojones.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (17 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Sí, lo mejor es poner el culo. Se podría invertir en otras cosas... si Washington no llevase años tocando los cojones.



Si, mira lo que toca en corea del sur

Mira lo que toca china y rusia corea del norte.


----------



## vettonio (17 Mar 2022)

Russians With Attitude hace 5 min

La Milicia Popular de Donetsk afirma que ha atacado y eliminado un punto fuerte ucraniano en Marinka y ha capturado objetos personales de combatientes estadounidenses que participaban activamente en la lucha. Estas fotos se presentan como supuesta prueba. Es una bandera de Tennessee, ¿verdad?


----------



## Don Pascual (17 Mar 2022)

Nieve en Canarias, "Calima" en Alemania y un gobierno liberal francés hablando de nacionalizaciones, este 2022 está siendo cada día mas interesante.
A ver como acaba.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (17 Mar 2022)

Se lo roban todo y de forma masiva, ahora la ayuda humanitaria es la mejor manera de convertirse en "millonario". Aquí, el Jefe de la Administración Estatal Regional de Chernihiv publicó un video con el "desempaque" de la ayuda humanitaria que recibieron


----------



## Mentefria2 (17 Mar 2022)

Los pasajes a Latinoamérica en este momento casi un 50% más caros que hace un mes.. ni escapar de la nucelar nos van a dejar..


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



Este es un clásico de cuando las cosas van mal:

Ej que nadie debería apoyarles
Ej que no se dejan matar como debieran
Ej que no pelean con palos y piedras, como debieran
Ej que se ejconden en las ciudades y no se ponen en campo abierto pa que les matemos


----------



## kelden (17 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


>



Traducido para que lo entiendas: los que llevan 20 años llevándose la pasta a Londres sin reinvertirla aquí, que se vayan preparando .... La verdad es que lo han hecho porque él lo ha permitido, pero a estas alturas supongo que eso ya no importa.

Por qué dice eso como lo dice? Está poniendo a la opinión pública rusa en contra de esa gente. Para qué? Para nacionalizar/incautar sus empresas.


----------



## paconan (17 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> En los pisos viejos del centro de Mandril se puede sobrevivir, estuve en alguna corrala en la que sólo podía recibir señal wifi dentro de la misma habitación, y para usar el móvil tenía que abrir las ventanas. Mucho plomo tiene que haber en esas pinturas y cristales antiguos.



Fibrocemento, tuberías de plomo, piedra, adobe, madera... etc


----------



## tomac (17 Mar 2022)

El barril Brent ya va por 107 dólares hoy. Buena subida lleva.


----------



## Fígaro (17 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



Señora, no se preocupe, su hijo morirá como otros miles, no le de más vueltas.

Vaya al Kremlin y aunque sea pegue cuatro gritos. No va a conseguir nada.

Las operaciones especiales son así de guays!

Y prepárese para seguir comiendo garbanzos mirando la foto de su hijo muerto, le quedan muchos años de alegría.
Siempre tendrá la TV mongola para consolarse, recuerde, hay que mirar hacia Asia.


----------



## arriondas (17 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Si, mira lo que toca en corea del sur
> 
> Mira lo que toca china y rusia corea del norte.



Corea del Sur está bajo el paraguas nuclear de los EEUU. Pero no son ejemplo de nada, es una sociedad desquiciada como pocas. Hell Joseon manda.


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



El otro día se publicaron unas encuestas en Finlandia y Suecia y muestran un aumento brutal del apoyo de la población para la incorporación de sus respectivos países a la OTAN.


----------



## alcorconita (17 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Han hecho un barrido




Humo negro, poco polvo de escombro se ve ahí.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (17 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Corea del Sur está bajo el paraguas nuclear de los EEUU. Pero no son ejemplo de nada, es una sociedad desquiciada como pocas. Hell Joseon manda.



Pues corea del norte cuando muere el querido lidel..... no se los ve muy sanos mentalmente


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


>



Con todo el respeto, ni puta gracia


----------



## eltonelero (17 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


>



Yo creo que sería algo a medias entre eso e hijos de los hombres


----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

El grupo de voluntarios "Águilas Armenias" dirigido por su líder Asryan Khachatur ha pedido a Vladimir Putin que les permita participar en una operación especial en Donbás. El día anterior, Vladimir Putin ordenó que todos los voluntarios que quisieran ayudar fueran enviados logísticamente al Donbass.

t.me/surf_noise1/8564


----------



## McNulty (17 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


>



Como no se le va a querer a este hombre.

La haya cagado o no con la invasión, tiene mis respetos para los restos. Ya no quedan políticos así en occidente.


----------



## El Exterminador (17 Mar 2022)

El drogadicto sabe que si cede ante lo mínimo exigible que piden los rusos(y de ahí no bajarán, ni deben) ...lo van a "accidentar" o "suicidar", lo que le queda es inmolar su país, venderse como un mártir y disfrutar de algún lujoso resort que le den los yankis en el exilio


----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

Prechistovka y Novomayorske tomadas hoy. Todavía no se ha informado de la captura de Ugledar, pero las fuerzas armadas ucranianas se retirarán o se han retirado ya a Bohoyavlenka. Las fuerzas armadas rusas y el ejército de la DNR tienen por delante Kurakhovo.
Mientras tanto, la lucha por Marinka continúa.

t.me/boris_rozhin/33549

*Mapa en el enlace*


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El grupo de voluntarios "Águilas Armenias" dirigido por su líder Asryan Khachatur ha pedido a Vladimir Putin que les permita participar en una operación especial en Donbás. El día anterior, Vladimir Putin ordenó que todos los voluntarios que quisieran ayudar fueran enviados logísticamente al Donbass.
> 
> t.me/surf_noise1/8564



Globalistas contra resto de mundo, ojito


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Mar 2022)

Los orcorrusos poniendo colgajos a sus vehículos pa "protegerlos", como si el ejército de un páis subsahariano cualquiera se tratase.


----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

El Instituto Polaco del Recuerdo Nacional (IPN), junto con el Ministerio de Cultura, han propuesto eliminar todos los monumentos a la gloria militar del Ejército Rojo en el país. El objetivo de este gesto es expresar la solidaridad con el régimen de Kiev y, una vez más, actuar a pesar de Moscú.

Lea más en el enlace: Федеральное агентство новостей – новости со всего мира

t.me/boris_rozhin/33550


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (17 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Traducido para que lo entiendas: los que llevan 20 años llevándose la pasta a Londres sin reinvertirla aquí, que se vayan preparando .... La verdad es que lo han hecho porque él lo ha permitido, pero a estas alturas supongo que eso ya no importa.
> 
> Por qué dice eso como lo dice? Está poniendo a la opinión pública rusa en contra de esa gente. Para qué? Para nacionalizar/incautar sus empresas.



Sistema politico caduco, autarquico, dictatorial, mafioso.....

Resultados


----------



## vettonio (17 Mar 2022)

The Kyiv Independent

Oficial de Mariupol: Azovstal, la mayor siderúrgica de Ucrania, del oligarca Akhmetov, está completamente destruida. 

El teniente de alcalde de Mariupol, Serhiy Orlov, dijo en una entrevista con Forbes Ucrania que la empresa propiedad de Rinat Akhmetov fue atacada repetidamente por las fuerzas rusas.


----------



## arriondas (17 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Pues corea del norte cuando muere el querido lidel..... no se los ve muy sanos mentalmente



Probablemente están mentalmente más sanos que en el sur, a pesar del adoctrinamiento.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (17 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Slides from the briefing of the Russian Ministry of Defense on the revealed facts and evidence on the development of American biological weapons in Ukraine.
> 
> Spriter en Twitter: "Slides from the briefing of the Russian Ministry of Defense on the revealed facts and evidence on the development of American biological weapons in Ukraine. https://t.co/GOizCmNJZ2" / Twitter




Unos documentos.

```
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/62hsNB8kC7MXPQ
```

Capturas.

```
https://twitter.com/nexta_tv/status/1504440443085410306
```

Destaco una.


Spoiler












Unos textos interesantes que proponen el asunto de los biolabs como una estrategia de "desinformación" rusa.


Spoiler



*30.08.2017*

https://www.stopfake.org/en/fake-ukraine-a-us-biological-testing-site/
*Fake: Ukraine a US Biological Testing Site

08.02.2022*

Escribe Matt Field.

Russian media spreading disinformation about US bioweapons as troops mass near Ukraine - Bulletin of the Atomic Scientists
*Russian media spreading disinformation about US bioweapons as troops mass near Ukraine

24.02.2022*

Escribe Dan Evon.

Ukraine, US Biolabs, and an Ongoing Russian Disinformation Campaign
*Ukraine, US Biolabs, and an Ongoing Russian Disinformation Campaign*



Otro documento curioso relativo al sistema de "desinformación" y "propaganda" rusa. Existen documentos similares dedicados a EEUU o a países europeos.


Spoiler



*Agosto 2020*

```
https://www.state.gov/wp-content/uploads/2020/08/Pillars-of-Russia%E2%80%99s-Disinformation-and-Propaganda-Ecosystem_08-04-20.pdf
```
*GEC Special Report: Pillars of Russia’s Disinformation and Propaganda Ecosystem *


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (17 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Con todo el respeto, ni puta gracia



Esta pelicula post apocaliptica para mi es la mejor describiendo lo que habría, la más realista.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (17 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Probablemente están mentalmente más sanos que en el sur, a pesar del adoctrinamiento.



Solo te falta decir que preferirias vivir en corea del norte, que en corea del sur.


----------



## ferrys (17 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El grupo de voluntarios "Águilas Armenias" dirigido por su líder Asryan Khachatur ha pedido a Vladimir Putin que les permita participar en una operación especial en Donbás. El día anterior, Vladimir Putin ordenó que todos los voluntarios que quisieran ayudar fueran enviados logísticamente al Donbass.
> 
> t.me/surf_noise1/8564



Mientras los voluntarios occidentales huyen presos del pánico, los rusos tienen que controlar a los suyos. Al final van a tener que poner cupo por países por que se van a mosquear si no les dejan participar. Mi impresión es que los nazis generan mucho odio. 
Vaya mundo se nos está quedando. Ya os digo que si entra la OTAN, a las 3 semanas de frío, bombazos y barro, medio ejercito está de vuelta en casa.


----------



## kenny220 (17 Mar 2022)

Espacio aéreo cerrado a aeronaves rusas,

- Volga Dniéper es compañia rusa, bandera rusa.

Ahora mismo.





https://news.eseuro.com/internacional/278339.html



Llevo combustible nuclear para centrales de Eslovaquia. 


Es una guerra rarísima. 

Unos no pueden dejar de vender ni otros dejar de comprar.


----------



## Michael_Knight (17 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Esta pelicula post apocaliptica para mi es la mejor describiendo lo que habría. Para mi la más realista.



Estremecedora película, pero creo recordar que ni en la película ni en el libro se dice que haya habido un holocausto nuclear.


----------



## Feriri88 (17 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Rusia va a terminar estallando con el tema del apoyo y el armamento. Es descarado, Occidente es un 'beligerante proxy': armamento a punta pala, inteligencia...
> 
> Rusia ya avisó con el ataque al centro de entrenamiento. Como esto siga así no descarto nuke táctica y de ahí ya para arriba.




Eslovaquia hace frontera con rusia?

Pueden los eslovacos hacer con su pais lo quebles salga del higo o no?


----------



## apocalippsis (17 Mar 2022)

Imágenes de un Su-25 ucraniano siendo derribado.

t.me/entre_guerras/16207


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (17 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Estremecedora película, pero creo recordar que ni en la película ni en el libro se dice que haya habido un holocausto nuclear.



En la pelicula el prota mira por la ventana y ve lo que parecen explosiones..... Luego relata llendo por la carretera como la falta de luz (invierno nuclear) hizo que murieran todas las plantas del planeta.....


----------



## Don Pascual (17 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Solo te falta decir que preferirias vivir en corea del norte, que en corea del sur.




Pues no lo tengo yo muy claro.


----------



## apocalippsis (17 Mar 2022)

La presidenta de Moldavia exige que Rusia retire las tropas de la región de Transnistria. 

t.me/entre_guerras/16203


----------



## Evangelion (17 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Solo te falta decir que preferirias vivir en corea del norte, que en corea del sur.



Contra ese nivel de fanatismo no se puede luchar ni discutir.
Escapa a toda lógica.


----------



## arriondas (17 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Solo te falta decir que preferirias vivir en corea del norte, que en corea del sur.



Ninguno de los dos lugares es recomendable. No lo quiero ni regalado.


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

El martillo de Thor golpea las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Región de Járkov.


----------



## paconan (17 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Con todo el respeto, ni puta gracia



Pues es lo que parece que quieren muchos teclawarriors que por aquí pululan
Todos entretenidos en bandos, bandas y banderas , defendiendo que? que piensan que las bombas y la radioactividad son discriminatorias?
El invierno nuclear es una teoría y mas vale que no lleguemos a hacerla realidad
No le he puesto como gracia precisamente


----------



## Evangelion (17 Mar 2022)

¿Y como va a llegar a Bosnia?
¿Están los cientificos rusos tarbajando en el teletrasporte de tanques y tropa?


----------



## Tierra Azul (17 Mar 2022)

No se si esta puesto aqui
Esto es lo que hacen los putos ukronanzis, disparar contra los rusos en medio de las casas, escuelas, etc...usandolos como escudos humanos, hijos de la gran puta es quedarse corto, luego estan los tibios que dicen que los nazis no son un problema unas manifas y ya esta y los cabrones sionistas otanicos poniendo fotos y videos de prisioneros muertos o vivos del donbas y del ejercito ruso y aplaudiendo como hienas


----------



## apocalippsis (17 Mar 2022)

Voluntarios de Ossetia del sur en un convoy rumbo a Ucrania. “Mejor la muerte que la vergüenza”. 

t.me/entre_guerras/16215


----------



## piru (17 Mar 2022)

quinciri dijo:


>



Buen análisis, pero Putin no va a soltar lo que ya ha conquistado.


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Corea del Sur está bajo el paraguas nuclear de los EEUU. Pero no son ejemplo de nada, es una sociedad desquiciada como pocas. Hell Joseon manda.



Por lo pronto, Corea del Sur produce más riqueza que orcorrusia, y sus ciudadanos son tres veces más ricos. Pero claro, como sus jóvenes no están muriendo destripados en una invasión, pues para ti no son ejemplo de nada. Pero que tontos sois.

Rusia____________________________________________________________________________ Corea

Annual GDP [+]2020$1,478,570M$1,638,260M2020Annual GDP [+]GDP per capita [+]2020$10,115$31,6382020GDP per capita [+]


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (17 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> No se si esta puesto aqui
> Esto es lo que hacen los putos ukronanzis, disparar contra los rusos en medio de las casas, escuelas, etc...usandolos como escudos humanos, hijos de la gran puta es quedarse corto, luego estan los tibios que dicen que los nazis no son un problemas unas manifas y ya esta y los cabrones sionistas otanicos poniendo fotos y videos de prisioneros muertos o vivos del donbas y del ejercito ruso y aplaudiendo como hienas



Qué valientes...


----------



## Honkler (17 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> La presidenta de Moldavia exige que Rusia retire las tropas de la región de Transnistria.
> 
> t.me/entre_guerras/16203


----------



## NET (17 Mar 2022)

Stag Party dijo:


> La leche. Como lo han derribado? Los grajos, son como los A10, aguantan tiros y misiles.
> 
> Derribarlo no es tarea fácil.



No todas las bajas aéreas en conflicto son por derribo


----------



## ENRABATOR (17 Mar 2022)

A que espera el glorioso estado español para enviar un batallon de expertes en genero? Esta guerra no se esta librando con la perspectiva adecuada


----------



## Evangelion (17 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> La presidenta de Moldavia exige que Rusia retire las tropas de la región de Transnistria.
> 
> t.me/entre_guerras/16203



No pasa nada ahora los prorrusos que hacen los mapas de la guerra pondran media Moldavia en rojo, como hacen con las regiones ucraninanas fronterizas con Trasnitria y listo.
Es todo parte del plan.


----------



## Stag Party (17 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El grupo de voluntarios "Águilas Armenias" dirigido por su líder Asryan Khachatur ha pedido a Vladimir Putin que les permita participar en una operación especial en Donbás. El día anterior, Vladimir Putin ordenó que todos los voluntarios que quisieran ayudar fueran enviados logísticamente al Donbass.
> 
> t.me/surf_noise1/8564



Un poquito tarde para los armenios el ponerse del lado de los rusos. 

Podrían haberlos ayudado en Siria y pasaron. Después los drones turcos los hicieron papilla. 

Los drones turcos les estan dando lo suyo a los rusos. Pero no los están dejando humillados como dejaron a los armenios. Así que estos saben usar con mejor efectividad las contramedidas de los drones.

Lo dicho, tarde lo de hacercarse a Rusia para los armenios.


----------



## vladimirovich (17 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Traducido para que lo entiendas: los que llevan 20 años llevándose la pasta a Londres sin reinvertirla aquí, que se vayan preparando .... La verdad es que lo han hecho porque él lo ha permitido, pero a estas alturas supongo que eso ya no importa.
> 
> Por qué dice eso como lo dice? Está poniendo a la opinión pública rusa en contra de esa gente. Para qué? Para nacionalizar/incautar sus empresas.



Despues de la debacle de Ucrania viene la guerra civil en Rusia y va preparando el discurso belico porque sabe que tendra Boyardos en el bando contrario.

El regimen Putinista se sostenia sobre su aureola de ajedrecista y lider todopoderoso...despues de Ucrania ha quedado como un patan bocachanclas de taberna, nadie quiere saber nada de el, Xi ya no le coge ni el telefono, el Lukas quiere escapar de su sombra y no me extrañaria que volviese cada noche a casa con un par de gapazos en la espalda de la chaqueta de los bedeles del Kremlin..los perdedores debiles son despreciados, y mucho mas en Rusia.


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

*Las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas tomaron el control de los asentamientos de Novomayorskoye y Prechistovka — Ministerio de Defensa de RF*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> ¿Y como va a llegar a Bosnia?
> ¿Están los cientificos rusos tarbajando en el teletrasporte de tanques y tropa?


----------



## kelden (17 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Como no se le va a querer a este hombre.
> 
> La haya cagado o no con la invasión, tiene mis respetos para los restos. Ya no quedan políticos así en occidente.



Es un oportunista. Ha sido él el que ha permitido a esos oligarcas saquear el pais.


----------



## Azrael_II (17 Mar 2022)

*El portavoz de los camioneros que han ido a la huelga, llama baboso a Biden y dice que es contrario al NWO. El gobierno entra en cólera*

Creo que esto os va a gustar.

Aquí el enlace a este hilo








El portavoz de los camioneros que han ido a la huelga, llama baboso a Biden y dice que es contrario al NWO. El gobierno entra en cólera


El portavoz de los camioneros que han ido a la huelga, llama baboso a Biden y dice que es contrario al NWO. El gobierno entra en cólera Creo que esto os va a gustar. Aquí el enlace a este hilo...




burbuja.info





Resulta que desde el Gobierno se ha transmitido la idea y el mensaje que no existía ninguna huelga, que todo era fake;

Ver archivo adjunto 987571



Pues resulta que la huelga tuvo relativamente éxito y además hizo que la gente fuera de forma más apresurada de lo común a abastecerse.

Pero ahora viene lo mejor:









La plataforma de empresarios que convoca la 'huelga' de transportes para “parar España”, defiende a Rusia y llama “nazi” a Zelenski


La plataforma de empresarios que convoca la 'huelga' de transportes para “parar España”, defiende a Rusia y llama “nazi” a Zelenski




www.elplural.com





_*Yo defiendo la legalidad y no el nuevo orden mundial que nos quieren implantar la esclavitud moderna.*_

Ver archivo adjunto 987581


Y hay mas:

Ver archivo adjunto 987582



El Gobierno los llama ultraderecha y movidos por el odio









El Gobierno califica la huelga del transporte de "boicot alentado por la extrema derecha"


La portavoz del Ejecutivo ha asegurado que la huelga no es solo por el malestar por los precios disparados de la energía, sino que hay "una reacción aumentada" por "el odio"




www.elconfidencial.com







---------------------


Es muy curioso que gente de diferentes países, gente de diferentes ideologías, desde izquierda a derecha, pasando por nacionalistas, pero también gente apolítica incluso gente que cree en terapias alternativas, hippis o deportistas, cuando investigan por su cuenta el tema, con fuentes totalmente diferentes llegan a conclusiones lógicas como la de este camionero. Eso no puede ser casualidad, eso no puede ser por RT u otros medios Rusos, ya que hay gente que ni los conoce


----------



## Tierra Azul (17 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Qué valientes...



solo espero que cuando los vean enfrente no tengan espacio para la piedad
ah y los mierda media siguen enganando a la gente tomando fotos, videos de la guerra del 2014 con los ukros bombardeando con misiles tochka contra su propia poblacion, de estos los comedoritos recien llegados a este forito de mierda ni idea tienen o les da igual...


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

El ejército de la RPD incautó un cargamento de armas de la OTAN cerca de Donetsk

Cerca de Donetsk en Marinka, los combatientes de la RPD incautaron una gran cantidad de lanzagranadas AT-4 suecos y otro equipo militar en la ubicación del 1.er batallón mecanizado de la 54.a OMB.


----------



## Peineto (17 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Pues no lo tengo yo muy claro.



Lo igualo, lo veo y los subo a 168 y me quedo corto.


----------



## kelden (17 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> ¿Y como va a llegar a Bosnia?
> ¿Están los cientificos rusos tarbajando en el teletrasporte de tanques y tropa?



El no, los serbios.


----------



## vladimirovich (17 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> ¿Y como va a llegar a Bosnia?
> ¿Están los cientificos rusos tarbajando en el teletrasporte de tanques y tropa?



Los renders del teletransporte de tropas ya estan..publicados en RT, el teletransporte en si mismo, no, todavia no, pero el presupuesto esta, esta en cuentas Off-shore en Chipre de Shoigu y Lavrov, pero ahi esta.


----------



## Evangelion (17 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 987595



Nukes, todo nukes.
No ahora, en serio como van a llegar a las fronteras de Bosnia...sin destruir por completo Rusia.....
Porque el escenario que pintas arriba supondría la total destrucción de todas las ciudades rusas de mas de 20000 habitantes,


----------



## visaman (17 Mar 2022)

bueno caen las nukes o ke


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Mar 2022)

Otro orcohelicóptero desmilitarizado


----------



## arriondas (17 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Por lo pronto, Corea del Sur produce más riqueza que orcorrusia
> 
> Rusia Corea
> 
> Annual GDP [+]2020$1,478,570M$1,638,260M2020Annual GDP [+]GDP per capita [+]2020$10,115$31,6382020GDP per capita [+]



Y tiene una de las tasas de suicidios mas altas del mundo (primera causa de mortalidad entre los jóvenes), beben el doble que los rusos, el diez por ciento de su población tiene depresión, etc.


----------



## Evangelion (17 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El no, los serbios.



¿Estos serbios?:









Air Serbia renuncia al negocio de volar a Moscú | Noticias de Aerolíneas | Revista de turismo Preferente.com


Air Serbia, la compañía basada en Belgrado, había descubierto una mina de oro: volar a Moscú a precios disparatados. En los últimos días sus aviones se




www.preferente.com


----------



## vladimirovich (17 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas tomaron el control de los asentamientos de Novomayorskoye y Prechistovka — Ministerio de Defensa de RF*



Joder las aldeas que conquistan cada vez son mas pequeñas....que tienpos aquellos de...los rusos estan en el centro de Kharkov, estan desembarcando en las playas de Odessa, estan en Obolon a 5 km de la plaza del Maidan, se escuchan disparos en el barrio gubernamental de Kiev, todo el Oblast de Luganks ya ha sido liberado...que tiempos joder...hace 3 semanas.


----------



## amcxxl (17 Mar 2022)

*Soldado polaco que huyó a Bielorrusia fue encontrado muerto en Minsk*
17.03.2022, 18:58 
noticias






Un soldado polaco Emil Chechko, que huyó al país, fue encontrado muerto en la capital de Bielorrusia en su lugar de residencia, informó el 17 de marzo el canal Telegram del Comité de Investigación de la República.
“El Comité de Investigación está considerando todas las versiones posibles de lo sucedido, incluida la naturaleza violenta de la muerte”, dice la publicación.

Se ordenó una autopsia para determinar la causa exacta de la muerte.

Chechko fue detenido el 16 de diciembre de 2021 en la franja fronteriza por guardias fronterizos bielorrusos.
Hizo una solicitud de asilo político en relación con el desacuerdo con la política en curso de Polonia con respecto a la crisis migratoria y la práctica del trato inhumano de los refugiados.

En el aire de la televisión bielorrusa, Checheco acusó a las fuerzas de seguridad polacas de asesinatos sistemáticos de inmigrantes de los países de Medio Oriente y África.
El Ministerio del Interior de Bielorrusia aceptó la solicitud de Checheno para concederle el estatuto de refugiado. En casa, fue acusado de deserción.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Baltasar G thang (17 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Pues es lo que parece que quieren muchos teclawarriors que por aquí pululan
> Todos entretenidos en bandos, bandas y banderas , defendiendo que? que piensan que las bombas y la radioactividad son discriminatorias?
> El invierno nuclear es una teoría y mas vale que no lleguemos a hacerla realidad
> No le he puesto como gracia precisamente



la guerra nuclear total es mala porque al final no llegas a ver el half life 3 y cosas asi
pero tiene la parte positiva que se cepilla a todos tus enemigos tambien, o a practicamente todos
y yo tengo muchos, por eso estoy completamente a favor de lanzar absolutamente TODOS los pepinos nucleares que existen y yo que quieres que te diga, pero saber que finalmente el r78 caeria me daria una alegria tremenda, porque morirte te vas a morir de todas formas
Ademas todos los años que vayan pasando en españa van a ser peor que el anterior, es algo induscutible, asi que el fuego nuclear es lo de menos


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Nukes, todo nukes.
> No ahora, en serio como van a llegar a las fronteras de Bosnia...sin destruir por completo Rusia.....
> Porque el escenario que pintas arriba supondría la total destrucción de todas las ciudades rusas de mas de 20000 habitantes,



Los Kalibr no tienen necesariamente que llevar cabezas nucleares, como estamos viendo ahora en Ucrania. Y son suficientes para mandar a Bosnia a la Edad Media.


----------



## Expected (17 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Despues de la debacle de Ucrania viene la guerra civil en Rusia y va preparando el discurso belico porque sabe que tendra Boyardos en el bando contrario.
> 
> El regimen Putinista se sostenia sobre su aureola de ajedrecista y lider todopoderoso...despues de Ucrania ha quedado como un patan bocachanclas de taberna, nadie quiere saber nada de el, Xi ya no le coge ni el telefono, el Lukas quiere escapar de su sombra y no me extrañaria que volviese cada noche a casa con un par de gapazos en la espalda de la chaqueta de los bedeles del Kremlin..los perdedores debiles son despreciados, y mucho mas en Rusia.



Deberías dejar de tomar tanto vodka. Se te nubla la mente.


----------



## Tierra Azul (17 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> *El portavoz de los camioneros que han ido a la huelga, llama baboso a Biden y dice que es contrario al NWO. El gobierno entra en cólera*
> 
> Creo que esto os va a gustar.
> 
> ...



creo que es por esto....








La plataforma de empresarios que convoca la 'huelga' de transportes para “parar España”, defiende a Rusia y llama “nazi” a Zelenski


La plataforma de empresarios que convoca la 'huelga' de transportes para “parar España”, defiende a Rusia y llama “nazi” a Zelenski




www.elplural.com


----------



## kelden (17 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> ¿Estos serbios?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esos mismos. No veas las ganas que les tienen ....   A la menor oportunidad.


----------



## Josant2022 (17 Mar 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 987612



Que pesaito el marqués polígamo


----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

El mando de la Milicia Popular de la DNR calcula las últimas pérdidas del ejército ucraniano

Según una declaración de un funcionario de la DNR, las siguientes unidades ucranianas han sufrido pérdidas significativas en Donbass desde el 24 de febrero:

- 95 Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportado: 112 militares muertos y 137 heridos.

- La 25ª Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportada: 123 militares muertos y 139 heridos.

- 56 Brigada de Infantería Motorizada: 135 militares muertos y 153 heridos.

- 54 Brigada de Infantería Motorizada: 192 militares muertos y 227 heridos.

- 36 Brigada de Infantería Motorizada: 268 soldados ucranianos muertos y 322 heridos.

- 12 brigada de la Guardia Nacional: 269 muertos y 298 heridos.

t.me/anna_news/25098


----------



## visaman (17 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> ¿Tenemos una red de refugios nucleares como cualquier país civilizado o la tenemos igual que Zimbawue?



en Zimbawue estaban mejor preparados creo


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

Reunión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de RF Igor Konashenkov a partir de las 19.00 horas del 17 de marzo de 2022

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, continuando con su exitosa ofensiva, tomaron el control de los asentamientos de NOVOMAYORSKOE, PRECHISTOVKA. El avance del día fue de 10 kilómetros.

▪ Durante el día, la aviación y la defensa aérea de las fuerzas aeroespaciales rusas derribaron en el aire: un helicóptero ucraniano Mi-24 cerca del pueblo de BELKI, así como cinco vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos, incluido un Bayraktar TB-2.

▪ Aviones y no drones atacaron 29 instalaciones militares de Ucrania.
Entre ellos: una instalación de un sistema de lanzamiento múltiple de cohetes, tres puestos de mando, incluido un puesto de mando de brigada móvil de campo, seis depósitos de municiones y 14 depósitos de equipo militar.
▪ En total, desde el comienzo de la operación militar especial, 182 aviones y helicópteros ucranianos, 177 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 1393 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 134 sistemas de lanzamiento de cohetes múltiples, 523 artillería de campaña y cañones de mortero, así como 1182 unidades de vehículos militares especiales han sido destruidos.
#Rusia Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## piru (17 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Yuliya Pajewska (Tyra), conocida en Ucrania como voluntaria y paramédica, miembro de la ATO desde 2014, firme partidaria del Maidan y combatiente del regimiento neonazi Azov, fue detenida en uno de los puestos de control de Mariupol.
> 
> Kisyunya decidió abandonar a sus hermanos y marcharse tranquilamente, pero los filtros funcionan correctamente. Es bueno saberlo.
> 
> t.me/surf_noise1/8560




Politatuada?
Fotos o reporte...


----------



## Nico (17 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Pues no lo tengo yo muy claro.






Claro hombre !!, limitar *las 120 hora semanales* es de maricones !!


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (17 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Pues no lo tengo yo muy claro.



Teneis salida y chascarrillos para todo......
Pero creo que mis compatriotas acabariamos todos en el mismo sitio.


----------



## Octubrista (17 Mar 2022)

En definitiva, que los eslovacos acaban de quedarse sin su propia defensa antiaérea y "aparecerán" sus armas en el arsenal de Ucrania.


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El no, los serbios.



La Serbia que ha condenado la agresión de rusia a Ucrania? u otra?


----------



## apocalippsis (17 Mar 2022)

Pues ya ves que destruccion lo tipico misilaco en los pisos que les disparan en los que tienen cobertura se quema el pisico y sube el fuego por el resto del edificio, 4 manos de pintura y a tomar por culo.

*RT publica un video filmado sobre Mariupol a vista de pájaro*
Enlace corto
17 de marzo de 2022, 18:24

RT Arabic publicó un video filmado sobre Mariupol a vista de pájaro.

El video muestra las consecuencias de las hostilidades en la ciudad.

También en las imágenes, las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y las tropas de la RPD continúan garantizando la seguridad de la evacuación de civiles.

El 17 de marzo, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso mostró un video de la destrucción por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas de una batería de artillería de obuses de 152 milímetros de Ucrania.









RT публикует видео, снятое над Мариуполем с высоты птичьего полёта


RT Arabic опубликовал видео, снятое над Мариуполем с высоты птичьего полёта.




russian.rt.com


----------



## kelden (17 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> creo que es por esto....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La verdad es que leyendo a subnormales como ese me dan ganas de hacerme otánico.


----------



## aretai (17 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> ¿Y como va a llegar a Bosnia?
> ¿Están los cientificos rusos tarbajando en el teletrasporte de tanques y tropa?



igual Serbia tiene algo que decir... o hacer al respecto


----------



## Evangelion (17 Mar 2022)

Entonces lo de involucrar a una Serbia que no quiere también es parte del plan ruso ¿no?


----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Politatuada?
> Fotos o reporte...



De todo.
El lote completo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

Su-25 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania derribado cerca de Kiev.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (17 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Despues de la debacle de Ucrania viene la guerra civil en Rusia y va preparando el discurso belico porque sabe que tendra Boyardos en el bando contrario.
> 
> El regimen Putinista se sostenia sobre su aureola de ajedrecista y lider todopoderoso...despues de Ucrania ha quedado como un patan bocachanclas de taberna, nadie quiere saber nada de el, Xi ya no le coge ni el telefono, el Lukas quiere escapar de su sombra y no me extrañaria que volviese cada noche a casa con un par de gapazos en la espalda de la chaqueta de los bedeles del Kremlin..los perdedores debiles son despreciados, y mucho mas en Rusia.



El lukasenko que cual puta feladora no paraba de hacerle favores al loco, .... que necesitas mi país.... yo te lo dejo, que quieres.... Pero, pero, yo quiero ser Coronel Ruso y llevar el uniforme........ Vale, luka, tranquilo, el de la marina o el de tierra....

Ahora sigue una escapada hacia delante que no sabe por donde tirar....


El Winne de poh , querido lidel xi, no sabe como salir del marrón que tiene con el loco. Otro que deja pasar los días, pero que sabe que las opciones que tiene, le dejan en mal lugar tanto si ayuda a Rusia como si no.

Ojala esto fuera lo peor, yo no descarto nada.


----------



## arriondas (17 Mar 2022)

aretai dijo:


> igual Serbia tiene algo que decir... o hacer al respecto



Concretamente, los serbobosnios.


----------



## Octubrista (17 Mar 2022)

Los que se han expuesto públicamente en las redes ( y muchos de los que no) están en listas que se han confeccionado con paciencia y muchos años, y esas listas se van llenando de "x".


----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

Las consecuencias del bombardeo ucraniano de la aldea de Kozachya Lopan en la región de Kharkiv.

Los proyectiles ucranianos de 152 mm cayeron en la plaza central de la aldea a mediodía, mientras la población recibía ayuda humanitaria de Rusia.

Cuatro civiles murieron y al menos dos resultaron heridos. Entre ellos, a una niña de 12 años le voló la pierna cuando ella y su abuela volvían a casa con una bolsa. La abuela fue asesinada.

Los proyectiles vinieron de la dirección de Zolochiv, que está bajo el control de las AFU.

El jefe de la administración provisional de los distritos liberados de la región de Kharkiv, Vitaliy Hanchev, dijo que todos los implicados en el crimen serán identificados y llevados ante la justicia.

t.me/boris_rozhin/33564


----------



## kelden (17 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Entonces lo de involucrar a una Serbia que no quiere también *es parte del plan ruso *¿no?



No. Es la historia. En los Balcanes llevan 2000 años de guerra perpetua. Como Alemania acabe de esta arruinada y más preocupada de como se va a calentar que de proteger a sus aliados en la zona (Croacia y Eslovenia), los serbios no tardarán en volver a la tradición y vengarse. Y si no es ahora, será dentro de 50 ó 100 años. Cuando sea, pero lo harán. Lo llevan en la sangre.

Y según como vaya esto, a lo mejor tienen la oportunidad más pronto que tarde.


----------



## aretai (17 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Entonces lo de involucrar a una Serbia que no quiere también es parte del plan ruso ¿no?



no tiene porqué. Los serbios (serbobosnios) podrían actuar por su cuenta -no sería la primera vez-. Rusia sólo está avisando de que el rio suena


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Y tiene una de las tasas de suicidios mas altas del mundo (primera causa de mortalidad entre los jóvenes), beben el doble que los rusos, el diez por ciento de su población tiene depresión, etc.



Paradójicamente la tasa de suicidios en Rusia es mayor que en Corea del Sur.








Russia *21.638.27.2




South Korea *21.229.713.4

No sois todos más que una piara de embusteros. Todo los que sale de vuestra asquerosa boca son mentiras y embustes. La propaganda rusa os ha instruido en la falsedad y el cinismo. Sois indecentes, obscenos e indignos.

Sin acritud eh


----------



## rejon (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (17 Mar 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 987612



Que siga mandando, que siga....


----------



## Fígaro (17 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Como no se le va a querer a este hombre.
> 
> La haya cagado o no con la invasión, tiene mis respetos para los restos. Ya no quedan políticos así en occidente.



Jesús Gil también era mu vehemente.


----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

Situación en la región de Kharkiv a las 19.00 horas del 17 de marzo de 2022

▪ El control de Chuguyiv y Malynivka no ha podido ser confirmado por el momento. Las tropas de la Federación Rusa estaban en los asentamientos, pero no se ha establecido un control total.

▪ El "camino de la vida" hacia Izyum funciona correctamente y todas las comunicaciones están protegidas. Por el momento no hay un fuerte avance hacia Barvenkovo. Hay un control condicional de los lados en el tramo Malaya Kamyshevakha-Barvenkovo de la carretera.

▪ A pesar de los intentos de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas de cerrar Kharkiv por el oeste y el sur, el atrincheramiento en Zolochev es muy grande. Dergachy y la carretera hacia la RF están bajo el control total de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF, las salidas periódicas del ERG son reprimidas.

▪ En la propia ciudad continúan los duelos de artillería y la destrucción puntual de objetivos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/33563

_Mapa en el enlace_


----------



## El Exterminador (17 Mar 2022)

Me pregunto que harán con los azov que intenten huir por el control, tienen que estar cagados vivos...al vertedero de la historia, como las cucarachas nazis que son


----------



## arriondas (17 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Paradójicamente la tasa de suicidios en Rusia es mayor que en Corea del Sur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Y me lo dices tú?


----------



## Fígaro (17 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Probablemente están mentalmente más sanos que en el sur, a pesar del adoctrinamiento.



Y físicamente, hoyga, colesterol cero.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (17 Mar 2022)

-Tatuaje nazi eres Azovita,?

Que và...son dos " zetas" cruzadas, proruso de ocho apellidos rusos.


----------



## vettonio (17 Mar 2022)

Floreo desde el mov.

La del ordenata se me corta intermitentemente desde hace una hora.
No es una conexión digamos, corriente.


----------



## NoRTH (17 Mar 2022)

y le tienen que poner musiquita al video ?


----------



## Evangelion (17 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No. Es la historia. En los Balcanes llevan 2000 años de guerra perpetua. Como Alemania acabe de esta arruinada y más preocupada de comos e va a calentar que de proteger a sus aliados en la zona (Croacia y Eslovenia), los serbios no tardarán en volver a la tradición y vengarse. Y si no es ahora, será dentro de 50 ó 100 años. Cuando sea, pero lo harán. Lo llevan en la sangre.



Alemania tiene 6 ó 7 centrales nucleares paradas, solo a falta de encender ni siquiera han retirado el combustible en unas semans estan encendidas, y tiene otras tantas con licencia de desmantelamiento muchas de las cuales ni siquiera han empezado....Tranquilo que en caso de "necesidad" Alemania no pasaría frio.
Pdta: a mas de varias centrales de carbón paradas y carbán en su subsuelo para años.
Lo dicho en caso de "necesidad" ( y ahora sin el lobista prorruso Gerard Schoreder dando por el culo y maquinando más) para el otoño que viene tienen todo su "arsenal" electrico no gasista encendido, dejando solo el gas para lo estrictamente necesario, y no para producir electricidad.


----------



## mazuste (17 Mar 2022)

Leído en un mensaje del machaca de "Moon of Alabama":
*"Unos 10 aviones militares VIP rusos han salido de Moscú alrededor de las 8:00 AM *
_*de hoy volando a varias ciudades detrás de los montes Urales.
*_
*Posible distribución del gobierno en la preparación de un ataque nuclear.*


----------



## apocalippsis (17 Mar 2022)

*El DPR anunció la destrucción de tres instructores de los Estados Unidos*

La milicia popular de la RPD destruyó a tres instructores estadounidenses durante la liberación de Maryinka de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Cuando la ciudad de Marinka fue liberada, presumiblemente, tres instructores de los Estados Unidos fueron muertos. Así lo informó la Milicia Popular de la República Popular de Donetsk (DPR) en su canal de Telegram .

El departamento aclaró que durante la liberación del asentamiento de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (AFU), se destruyó el bastión del primer batallón mecanizado de la brigada 54. En el lugar se encontraron armas extranjeras y efectos personales de mercenarios estadounidenses.

“En una mochila cerca de los restos de uno de los militantes se encontró una bandera de Tennessee de los Estados Unidos, así como otros elementos que permitieron identificar a los muertos como el capitán Michael Hawker, el teniente Logan Shrum y el teniente Cruz Toblin”. dice el informe.

Anteriormente, Politico supo que el Pentágono estaba considerando enviar varios cientos de instructores militares estadounidenses a Ucrania en diciembre de 2021. Se suponía que debían entrenar a las tropas ucranianas en "guerra no tradicional", incluidas las acciones partidistas. Sin embargo, como se informó, se decidió abandonar estos planes debido a la posición de la Casa Blanca.









В ДНР заявили об уничтожении трех инструкторов из США


Народная милиция Донецкой народной республики заявила, что при освобождении Марьинки были уничтожены, предположительно, три инструктора из США. В ведомстве уточнили, что при освобождении населенного пункта от Вооруженных сил Украины (ВСУ) был уничтожен опорный пункт первого механизированного...




lenta.ru


----------



## visaman (17 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> la federacion rusa pasa a modo de ataque nuclear
> 
> los de soria corred



buenas drojas pon la direccion de tu camello


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Y me lo dices tú?



Sí, yo te lo digo, eres indecente, cínico y mentiroso.


----------



## El_Suave (17 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> *El portavoz de los camioneros que han ido a la huelga, llama baboso a Biden y dice que es contrario al NWO. El gobierno entra en cólera*
> 
> Creo que esto os va a gustar.
> 
> ...



Y el gobierno tiene razón en algo, la ultraderecha está sacando oro puro de la actual situación, van a arrasar en las próximas elecciones. Siguiendo el guión.

Poco hacen ellos para evitarlo, aliándose sin fisura posible con la ultraderecha otánica. "Podemos" incluido. Estos de "Podemos" han decidido que mantenerse en la silla es más importante que las convicciones. Al final va a venir Maduro y les va a sacar los colores, a base de dignidad.

¿Dónde queda ahora el no a la OTAN y el no a la guerra, cuando son más necesarios que nunca?.

VOX es ultraderecha otánica, dicho sea de paso. Un partido creado para sacar "partido" a la actual situación, todo perfectamente diseñado desde el comienzo de las primaveras árabes, con el golpe de estado en Libia y asesinato de Gadafi, el peón más desprotegido, y todo lo que siguió después.


----------



## SanRu (17 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Esos mismos. No veas las ganas que les tienen ....   A la menor oportunidad.



Llevan una semana cancelando los vuelos de cada día por avisos de bomba. No tiene nada que ver con sanciones o apoyo a occidente.


----------



## kasperle1966 (17 Mar 2022)

*Característica peligrosa de Iskander *






Sobre la práctica de utilizar misiles Iskandner en el conflicto de Ucrania. 

*Característica peligrosa de Iskander *
El conflicto en Ucrania ha dado una idea del potencial militar de Rusia, especialmente a través del uso generalizado de misiles balísticos y de crucero para ataques de precisión, informa Military Watch. El autor del artículo escribe sobre las capacidades únicas del cohete Iskander-M. 

Si bien Rusia se ha abstenido sistemáticamente de utilizar algunas de sus armas más potentes en su operación en Ucrania desde el 24 de febrero, el conflicto ha dado algunos indicios de las capacidades militares del país, especialmente a través del uso generalizado de misiles balísticos y de crucero para ataques de precisión. Resultó que el único misil balístico táctico terrestre Iskander-M de Rusia, utilizado anteriormente en conflictos en Siria y Georgia y considerado uno de los bastiones de las fuerzas armadas rusas, tiene poderosas capacidades de avance y puede confundir a los sistemas de defensa antimisiles del enemigo. 

Se informa que el sistema de penetración de defensa se activa cuando un misil se convierte en un objetivo de defensa aérea y dispara cuando el misil determina que está bajo amenaza. Cada misil del complejo Iskander-M puede equiparse con al menos seis objetivos falsos para desorientar al enemigo. Señuelos similares pueden ser utilizados por otros misiles balísticos tácticos en el servicio ruso, sobre todo el Kh-47M2, una versión de avión del Iskander. 

Aún no está claro exactamente cómo funcionan las nuevas herramientas innovadoras, pero parecen tener dos tipos de contramedidas: un bloqueador interrumpe los emisores de frecuencia del radar y una trampa de calor confunde los misiles guiados por infrarrojos. El cuerpo del señuelo en sí mismo puede servir como señuelo, creando una gran firma de radar: en los instrumentos se verá como un misil real. 

Ucrania tiene una serie de medios que son adecuados para la protección contra misiles balísticos de corto alcance. En primer lugar, estos son el S-300V y el S-300PS/PT, aunque su capacidad para alcanzar objetivos como Iskanders sigue siendo muy cuestionable, ya que los sistemas se construyeron en la década de 1980 y apenas se han modernizado desde entonces. 

El Iskander, por otro lado, fue diseñado específicamente para evadir las defensas aéreas avanzadas de la OTAN y combina trayectorias casi balísticas oblicuas, velocidad hipersónica y un alto nivel de maniobrabilidad. Se cree que supera con creces las capacidades de la defensa aérea ucraniana. Por lo tanto, el uso del nuevo sistema bien puede proporcionar información valiosa tanto para los aliados de Ucrania en la OTAN como para la propia Rusia. 

https://inosmi.ru/20220317/raketa-253426938.html - zinc


----------



## El-Mano (17 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los Golfos se pasan a los de Shanghai con armas y bagajes:



Ya sabemos a donde va a ir parte del trigo "europeo".


----------



## kelden (17 Mar 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Y el gobierno tiene razón en algo, la ultraderecha está sacando oro puro de la actual situación, van a arrasar en las próximas elecciones. Siguiendo el guión.
> 
> Poco hacen ellos para evitarlo, aliándose sin fisura posible con la ultraderecha otánica. "Podemos" incluido. Estos de "Podemos" han decidido que mantenerse en la silla es más importante que las convicciones. Al final va a venir Maduro y les va a sacar los colores, a base de dignidad.
> 
> ...



Pero tu eres tonto o qué? Quieres acabar como Ucrania?


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> El primer envio fue de 10
> 
> 
> Sí, yo te lo digo, eres indecente, cínico y mentiroso.



Más cursi que una pianola


----------



## Wojakmanuel (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Tons of Fear (17 Mar 2022)

__





Russia Avoids Default After $117 Million Eurobond Coupons Funds Sent To Citigroup | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com





*Rusia evita el default después de que se enviaran fondos de cupones de eurobonos de $ 117 millones a Citigroup*

JUEVES, 17 DE MARZO DE 2022 - 17:04
Después de las preocupaciones del miércoles de que los tenedores de bonos en dólares del gobierno ruso podrían ser bombardeados en medio de la falta de confirmación de que los pagos de intereses se habían realizado con éxito, _Bloomberg_ informa que *JPMorgan efectivamente procesó los fondos* , que se enviaron a Citigroup, según personas familiarizadas con el asunto. .
_banco central de rusia_


> _*JPMorgan fue el banco corresponsal que Rusia usó para enviar el pago a Citigroup, que actúa como agente de pago de los bonos* , dijeron las personas, que pidieron no ser identificadas porque se trata de un asunto privado. JPMorgan envió el dinero a Citigroup después de que solicitó y recibió las aprobaciones requeridas de las autoridades estadounidenses el miércoles, dijo una de las personas. -Bloomberg_



En cuestión estaban *dos bonos del gobierno denominados en dólares* que tienen $117 millones en intereses que vencen hoy. Si no hubieran pagado, o si Rusia hubiera intentado pagarlos en rublos en lugar de dólares, *sus acreedores habrían potencialmente puesto a Rusia en incumplimiento* . Como se discutió el martes , los bonos tienen un período de gracia de 30 días, por lo que los acreedores no pueden declarar oficialmente el incumplimiento hasta el 15 de abril.
El 4 7/8 de septiembre de 2023 disparó más alto (en precio) por $ 10 en el pago del cupón...


El Ministerio de Finanzas de Rusia dijo que envió los fondos el 14 de marzo a un banco corresponsal no identificado y que emitiría un comentario posterior sobre si la sucursal de Citibank en Londres, el agente pagador, los había recibido.
Dicho esto, aunque los fondos han sido procesados, los tenedores de bonos en Europa dicen que aún no han recibido los fondos que están en posesión de Citibank.
Citigroup, con sede en Nueva York, cobra los pagos de los emisores de bonos y distribuye los pagos a los inversores.
*Según el Tesoro de EE. UU., el pago de intereses sobre los bonos emitidos antes del 1 de marzo por el fondo de riqueza nacional del banco central de Rusia o el ministerio de finanzas está permitido hasta el 25 de mayo* , según el _Journal_ , después de lo cual se requerirá una licencia específica aprobada por el Tesoro para continuar. recibir intereses, dividendos o pagos de vencimiento de la deuda del gobierno ruso. Bajo esas reglas, los analistas esperan que el Kremlin pueda continuar pagando su deuda en moneda extranjera en las próximas semanas.
Pero este proceso aún está lejos de terminar, ya que hay muchos más pagos de cupones y capital por hacer...


Con dos vencimientos completos el 31 de marzo y el 4 de abril.


----------



## arriondas (17 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Sí, yo te lo digo, eres indecente, cínico y mentiroso.


----------



## raptors (17 Mar 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Es que las conspiraciones son mucho más molonas que la realidad ... Voy a pillar los Doritos mi gorrito de papel de aluminio y me vuelvo a la cueva...



Como vas... te estas tardando...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (17 Mar 2022)

*¿Estamos en Defcon 3 o en Defcon 2? *


----------



## SanRu (17 Mar 2022)

Será la Bosnia sin la republica Sprska.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (17 Mar 2022)

tomac dijo:


> El barril Brent ya va por 107 dólares hoy. Buena subida lleva.



Ya se puede poner a 140 dólares que los repugnantes remeros cochefilos irían a sus lamentables puestos de trabajo incluso perdiendo dinero. Todo con tal de no pensar ni quitarse la correa de la esclavitud


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (17 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> *El DPR anunció la destrucción de tres instructores de los Estados Unidos*
> 
> Cuando la ciudad de Marinka fue liberada, presumiblemente, tres instructores de los Estados Unidos *fueron asesinados*. Así lo informó la Milicia Popular de la República Popular de Donetsk (DPR) en su canal de Telegram .
> 
> ...



Aclaración...

En una guerra un soldado no se " asesina", se le mata, o se pone fuera de combate


----------



## mazuste (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## apocalippsis (17 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> ¿Y como va a llegar a Bosnia?
> ¿Están los cientificos rusos tarbajando en el teletrasporte de tanques y tropa?



Serbia y Montenegro te lo explicaran.


----------



## apocalippsis (17 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Aclaración...
> 
> En una guerra un soldado no se " asesina", se le mata, o se pone fuera de combate



Aclaracion, lo que diga el traductor de google.


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Mar 2022)

Columna orcorrusa desnacificada


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


>



ISW es think tank de Estados Unidos.

Hasta ahí he leído


----------



## raptors (17 Mar 2022)

Ucrania a provocado mas de 15 mil civiles muertos....
Ucrania cuenta con escuadrones neonazis para intimidar a la población proRusa...
Ucrania esta ocupada por Usa desde 2014
et c etc


----------



## EGO (17 Mar 2022)

Los que aun pensais que se van a usar armas nucleares...¿Padeceis algun tipo de demencia?

Los "jefe brujo" no van a dejar que pedobiden o botoxin se acercen a un maletin nucelar porque ellos lo que quieren es quedarse con el planeta tal y como esta,no con una roca carbonizada y crepitante a 10 servets la hora.

Usad un poco las neuronas,que el Creador nos la dio para algo.....


----------



## Abu-Yunis (17 Mar 2022)

¿Por qué entonces Francisco la reconsagra, si ya supuestamente lo estaba?


----------



## Basster (17 Mar 2022)

Como leer el hilo es casi imposible (dado mi poco tiempo libre) pregunto...

¿Pruebas sobre el tema del teatro de Mariupol? Meter 1200 civiles dentro de una construcción es ya de por si muy extraño. Que lo publiquen sin más pruebas que un par de planos de unas ruinas es ya de traca. No sé ¿Hay imágenes, pruebas de algún tipo? La subida de tono que conlleva esta supuesta acción me preocupa. Parece que están acelerando el relato para conseguir objetivos de algún tipo, espero que no la justificación de movimientos NATO.


----------



## Tierra Azul (17 Mar 2022)

son pocos nanzis, no pasa nada, etc....es cosa del pasado. Ahi lo teneis...esta vez contra rusia para eso toda esta tension militar ya en desarrollo, sumando las armas quimicas cerca de sus fronteras, meterlo en la otan etc...








Altos cargos políticos ucranianos dirigieron a los francotiradores en la Plaza Maidan en 2014 - mpr21


Para entender cabalmente la noticia que sigue a continuación, los lectores deberán tener en cuenta tres asuntos. El primero es que desde los viejos tiempos de la Guerra Fría, que no han acabado, la Radio Free Europe, de la que procede la información (*), es una emisora de la CIA dirigida contra...



mpr21.info


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (17 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Aclaracion, lo que diga el traductor de google.



Si es verdad pondrá "murdered" y ellos lo traducen a su idioma el "comolesaledelnaboñol".

Veis como el español es un idioma preciso..

No el lo mismo matar que asesinar.


----------



## Tales. (17 Mar 2022)

Rusia está rezando por poder salir del avispero en el que se ha metido sin hacer mucho el ridículo (tarde pero bueno)


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## apocalippsis (17 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> ¿Estos serbios?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Os tienen que nukerizar, asi estareis mas guapos con el blanqueamiento de ano,


UN AVIÓN DA MEDIA VUELTA CUANDO SE DIRIGÍA A MOSCÚ

*Air Serbia: segunda amenaza de bomba en cuatro días por volar a Rusia*


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

Están cayendo como chinches


----------



## El Promotor (17 Mar 2022)

Fracaso y colapso del ejercito de soldados-niño de Putin en Ucrania...

*EE.UU. estima que 7.000 soldados rusos han muerto en Ucrania*

*Actualmente, más de 150.000 militares rusos participan en la guerra en Ucrania y entre 14.000 y 21.000 están heridos, lo que podría significar que la mayoría de las unidades de combate están bajo mínimos, informa el rotativo.*

*Además, las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia han perdido al menos tres generales en el campo de batalla, dijeron al diario funcionario rusos, ucranianos y de la OTAN.*

Broootaaal.

*




*






















@Fígaro @Scardanelli @Ernesto o lo otro @Mabuse @Nefersen @HDR @Don Juan de Austria @Chapa de la Buena @Burbujo II @eljusticiero @Viernes_Negro4 @Guanotopía @crocodile @El Gran Cid @ATARAXIO @keylargof @alas97 @Cazadora @Dula @Debunker @dabuti @delhierro @McNulty @Edge2 @Azog el Profanador @Tierra Azul @Fauna iberica @PROBLANCO @JAGGER @Decipher @Decimus @Tales @arriondas @Un-tal-Ivan @NoRTH @Nico @esNecesario @Simo Hayha @kelden @Kluster @Guillotin


----------



## raptors (17 Mar 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> Correcto, en una guerra hay propaganda por las dos partes. Pero el HECHO OBJETIVO es que Rusia ha invadido.



No...!!! *no han invadido...!!* a entrado a desmilitarizar y a desnazificar... que es distinto... si hay una localidad donde no haya milicias neonazis o cuarteles militares hostiles... entonces a esa localidad no le hacen nada... pequeña pero gran diferencia...


----------



## delhierro (17 Mar 2022)

En Mariupol continuan avanzado, y algunos de los nazis intentan salir camuflados, pero no todos logran pasar el filtro.


----------



## visaman (17 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los Kalibr no tienen necesariamente que llevar cabezas nucleares, como estamos viendo ahora en Ucrania. Y son suficientes para mandar a Bosnia a la Edad Media.



esto se escala hallegado el momento en que debes tomar duras decisiones, la primera, decide en que direccion debe salir corriendo tu mujer


----------



## raptors (17 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ha sido en defensa propia.



No...!!! *no han invadido...!!* a entrado a desmilitarizar y a desnazificar... que es distinto... si hay una localidad donde no haya milicias neonazis o cuarteles militares hostiles... entonces a esa localidad no le hacen nada... pequeña pero gran diferencia...


----------



## Fígaro (17 Mar 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Rusia está rezando por poder salir del avispero en el que se ha metido sin hacer mucho el ridículo (tarde pero bueno)



Es todo parte del plan, es Maskirovka porque en realidad van a conquistar Ghana, están haciéndose los tontos.


----------



## MagicPep (17 Mar 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> *¿Estamos en Defcon 3 o en Defcon 2? *




en España estamos ya con la boina y el trabuco cargado









El 75% de los españoles cree que Putin invadirá más países del este de Europa


El CIS refleja que el conflicto es una de las principales preocupaciones en este momento. Más del 50% está de acuerdo con la gestión del Gobierno y el 70% aprueba el envío de armamento por la OTAN




www.elconfidencial.com





en esta encuesta del CIS sale que mas del 70% aprueba el envio de armas a Ucrania, y tambien de que la OTAN intervenga

  

aqui donde el 90% se ha vavunado varias veces y se han temido por mas de dos años a un virus q es como la gripe

o las encuestas se las inventan o definitivamente vivimos en un pais de locos


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> esto se escala hallegado el momento en que debes tomar duras decisiones, la primera, decide en que direccion debe salir corriendo tu mujer



Ya lo tenemos pensado donde quedarnos, desde hace años. Es un buen lugar donde vivir como en la Edad Media…


----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Aclaración...
> 
> En una guerra un soldado no se " asesina", se le mata, o se pone fuera de combate



Los traductores online "matan" o "asesinan" según la nacionalidad o el bando del fiambre.


----------



## Charidemo (17 Mar 2022)

¿Cuál es la historia del portátil de Biden?


----------



## raptors (17 Mar 2022)

Otro imbecil especialista en escupir mierda proUsa....


----------



## ussser (17 Mar 2022)

Oh baya.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

REFUERZOS RUSOS


----------



## HUROGÁN (17 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Es un oportunista. Ha sido él el que ha permitido a esos oligarcas saquear el pais.


----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

Basster dijo:


> Como leer el hilo es casi imposible (dado mi poco tiempo libre) pregunto...
> 
> ¿Pruebas sobre el tema del teatro de Mariupol? Meter 1200 civiles dentro de una construcción es ya de por si muy extraño. Que lo publiquen sin más pruebas que un par de planos de unas ruinas es ya de traca. No sé ¿Hay imágenes, pruebas de algún tipo? La subida de tono que conlleva esta supuesta acción me preocupa. Parece que están acelerando el relato para conseguir objetivos de algún tipo, espero que no la justificación de movimientos NATO.



Hoy los Ukros han dicho que lo habian desalojado.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (17 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Columna orcorrusa desnacificada


----------



## aretai (17 Mar 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> Correcto, en una guerra hay propaganda por las dos partes. Pero el HECHO OBJETIVO es que Rusia ha invadido.



corrígeme si me equivoco ¿No fueron dos elementos blindados ucros quienes violaron la frontera rusa antes de que todo se desencadenara?


----------



## MagicPep (17 Mar 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> ¿Cuál es la historia del portátil de Biden?



pues que el hijo lo dejo en una tienda para que le arreglaran el noseque

no lo iba a buscar, paso meses pillando polvo y alguien le dio por miralo y decidio pasar su contenido por ahi

cuando se empezo a filtrar su contenido, mandaron al FBI a buscarlo a la tienda... pero ya era tarde


----------



## raptors (17 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Querer escapar de 1984 e irse por ello a Rusia es saltar de la sartén para caer en las ascuas.



Que no entendiste imbécil...!!! Que no debes tragarte toda la propaganda proUsa....


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Mar 2022)

Nuevo video. Sorprende lo desintegradas que quedan algunas columnas.


----------



## gargamelix (17 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Que no entendiste imbécil...!!! Que no debes tragarte toda la propaganda proUsa....



Me voy a tragar la que tú me digas, subnormal.


----------



## mazuste (17 Mar 2022)

Basster dijo:


> Como leer el hilo es casi imposible (dado mi poco tiempo libre) pregunto...
> 
> ¿Pruebas sobre el tema del teatro de Mariupol? Meter 1200 civiles dentro de una construcción es ya de por si muy extraño. Que lo publiquen sin más pruebas que un par de planos de unas ruinas es ya de traca. No sé ¿Hay imágenes, pruebas de algún tipo? La subida de tono que conlleva esta supuesta acción me preocupa. Parece que están acelerando el relato para conseguir objetivos de algún tipo, espero que no la justificación de movimientos NATO.



Nada grave. Volaron el teatro , minándolo, pero la gente que había pudo salir antes.
Parece que todavía quedan nazis con idea de sobrevivir y no enfrentar crímenes de guerra.


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Mar 2022)

aretai dijo:


> corrígeme si me equivoco ¿No fueron dos elementos blindados ucros quienes violaron la frontera rusa antes de que todo se desencadenara?



Yo te corrijo, no fue así, te equivocas.


----------



## aretai (17 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Yo te corrijo, no fue así, te equivocas.



¿cómo fue?


----------



## bangkoriano (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## raptors (17 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es que es el futuro irremediable. La Rusia europea terminará dentro de la UE y Siberia será para China.



Y tu m@m@ se vendra a mi casa a hacer la limpieza... ja ja


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

Más imágenes de equipo ucro destruido. Lastima de tanques


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

Basster dijo:


> Como leer el hilo es casi imposible (dado mi poco tiempo libre) pregunto...
> 
> ¿Pruebas sobre el tema del teatro de Mariupol? Meter 1200 civiles dentro de una construcción es ya de por si muy extraño. Que lo publiquen sin más pruebas que un par de planos de unas ruinas es ya de traca. No sé ¿Hay imágenes, pruebas de algún tipo? La subida de tono que conlleva esta supuesta acción me preocupa. Parece que están acelerando el relato para conseguir objetivos de algún tipo, espero que no la justificación de movimientos NATO.



Basta con no creer a los ukronazis


----------



## Seronoser (17 Mar 2022)

volador dijo:


> Pues ese es problema que se han quedado cortos...chaval.



Ni se han quedado cortos, ni es un problema ni, sobre todo, hay 200.000 soldados.
Lo cuál demuestra que eres un parguelazo tremendo, con el culo como la bandera de japón, lloriqueando como una nenaza porque las cosas no van como tú, un tío de Albacete, esperaba.

Este chaval lleva más de 10 años en el foro, y solo 3000 mensajes...de los cuales 500 son de los últimos días.
Te conocemos chaval


----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

Los primeros resultados humanitarios y policiales del SWE

✅ el agua comenzó a fluir a Crimea

✅ el fraude telefónico y por Internet prácticamente se detuvo (el 95% de los centros de llamadas estaban en Ucrania)

✅ el tráfico de drogas se redujo drásticamente

Los resultados de la operación militar se hacen sentir cada vez más en el ámbito de la aplicación de la ley. En las regiones fronterizas con Ucrania hay una gran escasez de casi todos los tipos de sustancias ilegales en el mercado negro. La mayoría de las principales tiendas de medicamentos, que se administraban desde el territorio ucraniano, han dejado de funcionar. En los mayores mercados negros han aparecido quejas de los consumidores de drogas de que el aumento de los precios de ciertas sustancias supera el 100%. El número de transacciones en estas plataformas disminuyó un 10% en los primeros días de la operación y sigue disminuyendo. El número de farmacias activas en el segmento cerrado de Internet en el conjunto del país ha disminuido una media del 20%, y en las regiones fronterizas esta cifra alcanza el 50%.

Nuestros hijos seguirán dando las gracias a nuestro Ejército.

t.me/boris_rozhin/33568


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

Según fuentes ucranianas, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF ocuparon los pueblos: Kalita, Gran Dymerka y Baryshevka.


----------



## mazuste (17 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> No...!!! *no han invadido...!!* a entrado a desmilitarizar y a desnazificar... que es distinto... si hay una localidad donde no haya milicias neonazis o cuarteles militares hostiles... entonces a esa localidad no le hacen nada... pequeña pero gran diferencia...



Alguien tenía que hacerlo, y han tenido que ser, nuevamente, los mismos que hace 80 años.
EEUU había sembrado una nueva hornada de nazis y Rusia no quiere cometer aquel error
de que se crecieran en 1939 y ha decidido cortar por lo sano esa cosecha imperial.
No hay mas...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (17 Mar 2022)

vaya hilo, día movidito en los cielos rusos


----------



## Don Pascual (17 Mar 2022)

Suena a imbecilidad de nuestros medios... Pero aún así ¿ Que sabemos de esto?







Un centenar de brujas rusas organiza una ceremonia para apoyar con «hechizos» a Putin (abc.es)


----------



## notengodeudas (17 Mar 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> ¿Cuál es la historia del portátil de Biden?



Es la historia del portátil de Hunter, no de Joe


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

Noticias del campo:

Verkhnetoretskoe, que fue ocupada ayer, permanece bajo el control de la RPD. Todos los contraataques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han sido rechazados, el enemigo ha sufrido tales pérdidas que ya no intenta contraatacar.


----------



## visaman (17 Mar 2022)

MagicPep dijo:


> en España estamos ya con la boina y el trabuco cargado
> 
> 
> 
> ...



corre al puti y relajate puede ser el ultimo que...


----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

Un almacén arde en Kiev tras un bombardeo en el distrito de Svyatoshinsky; hay un muerto

t.me/boris_rozhin/33578


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Mar 2022)

aretai dijo:


> ¿cómo fue?



Los rusos empezaron a hacer preparativos para la invasión meses antes de que ocurriese (aunque lo negaban). Acumularon decenas de miles de tropas y equipamiento a lo largo de la frontera ucrania con rusia y bielorrusia. Cuando terminaron los preparativos, putin dio la orden de invadir y las tropas rusas ingresaron a territorio ucranio desde diferentes puntos de la frontera. También hubo intentos tempranos de tomar los aeropuertos ucranios con tropas aerotransportadas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

*
Estados Unidos está agotando rápidamente sus reservas estratégicas de petróleo que ahora tendrían una duración de 33 días de consumo al ritmo actual. Esta cifra es una de las más bajas en la historia de Estados Unidos.*


----------



## Charidemo (17 Mar 2022)

Vamos, que el hijo es un perla y ni colocándolo en Europa a 15000 km de los USA ha dejado de amargarle la vida al padre en vez de por lo menos estar en casa cambiándole el pañal al padre ahora que esta mayor el hombre.


----------



## aretai (17 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Los rusos empezaron a hacer preparativos para la invasión meses antes de que ocurriese (aunque lo negaban). Acumularon decenas de miles de tropas y equipamiento a lo largo de la frontera ucrania con rusia y bielorrusia. Cuando terminaron los preparativos, putin dio la orden de invadir y las tropas rusas ingresaron a territorio ucranio desde diferentes puntos de la frontera. También hubo intentos tempranos de tomar los aeropuertos ucranios con tropas aerotransportadas.



Entonces lo de los dos BTRs del ejército ucro pillados en territorio ruso... ¿no precipitó nada?


----------



## raptors (17 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Me voy a tragar la que tú me digas, subnormal.



Pues tomatela y tragatela... _*ja ja*_ pobre imbecil proUsa..


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Mar 2022)

aretai dijo:


> igual Serbia tiene algo que decir... o hacer al respecto



Servia, el heróico pueblo que contuvo 2 veces al Imperio Autrohungaro en 1914 y derrotó a los nazis en unión a sus hermanos eslavos del sur en 1944 fué aplastado, laminado, bombardeado hasta los cimientos por los Bastardos y sus putas sifiliticas, le despojaron de su cuna y cuando estaba en el suelo, los rebanacuellos continuaron invadiéndola por el sur. No satisfechos los satanistas, le provocaron una revolución de colorines. Que la banda criminal de Bosnia pretenda ahora entrar en el club de matones atlantico es una afrenta.


----------



## visaman (17 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ni se han quedado cortos, ni es un problema ni, sobre todo, hay 200.000 soldados.
> Lo cuál demuestra que eres un parguelazo tremendo, con el culo como la bandera de japón, lloriqueando como una nenaza porque las cosas no van como tú, un tío de Albacete, esperaba.
> 
> Este chaval lleva más de 10 años en el foro, y solo 3000 mensajes...de los cuales 500 son de los últimos días.
> Te conocemos chaval



si suena la sirena en moscu avisanos


----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Es la historia del portátil de Hunter, no de Joe



Pero salpica al padre. Fue papa quien le coloco en el puesto de Ucrania.


----------



## Zhukov (17 Mar 2022)

El parte de hoy.

No puedo con esto, no hay día en que no te enteres de una nueva atrocidad de los ukros. Que acabe esto cuanto antes...









Parte de guerra 17/03/2022


Mapa 17 Marzo 14:00 horas AYER Situación general 23:00 horas. Frente sur. Como parte de una «contraofensiva a gran escala», las Fuerzas Ucranianas atacaron un aeródromo cerca de Kharkov. Nue…




 guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

Durante los combates la milicia de la LPR destruyó otro tanque de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Los rusos empezaron a hacer preparativos para la invasión meses antes de que ocurriese (aunque lo negaban). Acumularon decenas de miles de tropas y equipamiento a lo largo de la frontera ucrania con rusia y bielorrusia. Cuando terminaron los preparativos, putin dio la orden de invadir y las tropas rusas ingresaron a territorio ucranio desde diferentes puntos de la frontera. También hubo intentos tempranos de tomar los aeropuertos ucranios con tropas aerotransportadas.



Qué Malote Putin!


----------



## visaman (17 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> vaya hilo, día movidito en los cielos rusos



cuantas personas pueden llevar todos eso vuelos?


----------



## Rafl Eg (17 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Suena a imbecilidad de nuestros medios... Pero aún así ¿ Que sabemos de esto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Basura propagandística de "nuestros" medios para retrasados


----------



## raptors (17 Mar 2022)

volador dijo:


> Gorrazos?? ha estos los mandan a Siberia.
> 
> De todas formas, este tipo de acciones tan descardas dejan entrever cierto descontrol.
> 
> En todas las guerras han pasado cosas de este tipo, en la de las Malvinas había un piloto argentino que siempre le fallaba algo en al avión cuando estaba a 5 minutos de la flota británica y se daba la vuelta, pero no eran tan descarados.



Escribes pura mierda....


----------



## gargamelix (17 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Pues tomatela y tragatela... _*ja ja*_ pobre imbecil proUsa..



Hooligan tarado al ignore.


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Mar 2022)

aretai dijo:


> Entonces lo de los dos BTRs del ejército ucro pillados en territorio ruso... ¿no precipitó nada?



No, eso no fue más que propaganda rusa. Probablemente ni siquiera existieron esos vehículos, y si lo hicieron eran rusos, o capturados por rusos, etc. Nadie en sus sano juicio se creería que Ucrania fuese a mandar dos vehículos a rusia a enfrentarse a decenas de miles de tropas en suelo ruso.
La invasión fue premeditada y un crimen de lesa humanidad.


----------



## Rafl Eg (17 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Los rusos empezaron a hacer preparativos para la invasión meses antes de que ocurriese (aunque lo negaban). Acumularon decenas de miles de tropas y equipamiento a lo largo de la frontera ucrania con rusia y bielorrusia. Cuando terminaron los preparativos, putin dio la orden de invadir y las tropas rusas ingresaron a territorio ucranio desde diferentes puntos de la frontera. También hubo intentos tempranos de tomar los aeropuertos ucranios con tropas aerotransportadas.



Los primeros que empezaron a acumular tropas y prepararse para una ofensiva fueron los ukros en el Este. Los movimientos de los rusos evidentemente tuvieron en cuenta cualquier contingencia.


----------



## mazuste (17 Mar 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Es la historia del portátil de Hunter, no de Joe



Es curioso, porque ahora:
El NYT admite ahora la autenticidad del portátil de Hunter Biden

Lo que anteriormente calificó como "desinformación rusa", hoy le da vuelta de tuerca
y me da que esto puede ser un movimiento del "alguien profundo" para sacar a Biden
ante el público USAno. 
Algo se mueve.


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Qué Malote Putin!



Un criminal de guerra, así pasará a la historia.


----------



## Peineto (17 Mar 2022)

MagiPep dijo.

.....o las encuestas se las inventan o definitivamente vivimos en un pais de locos

Ambas cosas.


----------



## aretai (17 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> No, eso no fue más que propaganda rusa. Probablemente ni siquiera existieron esos vehículos, y si lo hicieron eran rusos, o capturados por rusos, etc. Nadie en sus sano juicio se creería que Ucrania fuese a mandar dos vehículos a rusia a enfrentarse a decenas de miles de tropas en suelo ruso.
> La invasión fue premeditada y un crimen de lesa humanidad.



¿propaganda en esta guerra? en fin... no le compro su versión


----------



## faraico (17 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> cuantas personas pueden llevar todos eso vuelos?



no han dicho que eran vuelos usuales, normales y corrientes en el día a día??


----------



## Mabuse (17 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Suena a imbecilidad de nuestros medios... Pero aún así ¿ Que sabemos de esto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haberlas haylas.


----------



## aretai (17 Mar 2022)

Que Occidente estaba en ucrania desde hace 15 años es algo demostrable. Lo de los BTRs lo digo por ser la chispa que prendió la mecha.


----------



## ProfeInsti (17 Mar 2022)

* Zelenski: Rusia ya ha cruzado todas las líneas rojas y
la Tercera Guerra Mundial puede haber comenzado.
* El Ejercito ruso avanza lenta, pero inexorablemente.
* La prensa rusa no será imparcial, pero la prensa europea tampoco.
* Los drones turcos están destrozando la artillería rusa.
* Ucrania intercambió 9 soldados rusos por el alcalde de Melitopol.
* El gas sigue sin cortes. Gazprom sigue con el suministro de gas.
* Putin: No hay ninguna tarea para asaltar las principales ciudades.
* No hubo muertos en el ataque al teatro de Mariupol.
* El ataque ayer de Ukrania a civiles en Donesk fue brutal.
* La OTAN desconfía de las negociaciones y teme que Putin busque
ganar tiempo para rearmar su ofensiva.


----------



## Rafl Eg (17 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Un criminal de guerra, así pasará a la historia.



Mas criminal de guerra es Biden, que reconoció haber bombardeado civiles a saco en Belgrado (aún sin ser usados como escudos humanos como hacen los ukros) y de eso no dices nada.


----------



## bangkoriano (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (17 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Servia, el heróico pueblo que contuvo 2 veces al Imperio Autrohungaro en 1914 y derrotó a los nazis en unión a sus hermanos eslavos del sur en 1944 fué aplastado, laminado, bombardeado hasta los cimientos por los Bastardos y sus putas sifiliticas, le despojaron de su cuna y cuando estaba en el suelo, los rebanacuellos continuaron invadiéndola por el sur. No satisfechos los satanistas, le provocaron una revolución de colorines. Que la banda criminal de Bosnia pretenda ahora entrar en el club de matones atlantico es una afrenta.



Yo siempre le echo 20 rublos


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Mar 2022)

aretai dijo:


> ¿propaganda en esta guerra? en fin... no le compro su versión



uyyy, que no venías con preguntitas, si no a hacerte el tonto.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Suena a imbecilidad de nuestros medios... Pero aún así ¿ Que sabemos de esto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una tontería basada en un artículo del 2019 de la BBC, però que el periódico y periodista quieren dejar a Putin como un diablo, para que gente simple haga asociaciones.

Nada tiene que ver con Putin.

Pero el periodista le podría preguntar a ella directamente en vera-isv.com , será una estafadora o no pero gana y trabaja más que ese periodista seguro.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Un criminal de guerra, así pasará a la historia.



jolines


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Mar 2022)

aretai dijo:


> Entonces lo de los dos BTRs del ejército ucro pillados en territorio ruso... ¿no precipitó nada?



Dos cosas precipitaron la ofensiva, en principio no estaba planeado entrar, de hecho el número de fuerzas acumuladas no era suficiente para una ocupación efectiva de tan basto territorio, dos dias antes, las unidades rusas comenzaron a retirarse de la frontera, entonces ¿que precipitó que Rusia recurriese a las tropas en condiciones operativas en ese momento?
Para mi dos razones de peso: El comienzo del ataque de los 150.000 efectivos ukros en la Linea Maginot del Donbass y el hallazdo de aves contaminadas con mierda biológica procedente de los laboratorios de la muerte ucraniansos en la regiones de Ivanov y Voronez.


----------



## Castellano (17 Mar 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> ¿Cuál es la historia del portátil de Biden?



En 2019, Hunter el hijo follador, yonki y comisionista del abuelo Joe, dejó a reparar un portátil.

Alguien se hizo con la información de ese portátil, entre la misma había unos correos comprometedores. Giuliani se dedicó a difundir dichas informaciones

Los mass mierda salieron rápidamente a decir que eran fake news del entorno de Trump.

Ahora esos mismos medios admiten que el portátil existió y los correos son auténticos


----------



## raptors (17 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Dudo mucho que los rusos tengan algún interés real en volver a hablar con nosotros. Se van a limitar a poner la raya donde ellos quieren y a avisar: "al que pase esta puta raya me lo cargo, cabrones. Hasta nunca".



Ja ja ja el mejor resumen que he leído....


----------



## ProfeInsti (17 Mar 2022)

Al menos 21 muertos por un ataque ruso en la región de Járkov.

Al menos 21 personas han muerto y otras 25 han resultado heridas como resultado de un ataque perpetrado por las fuerzas de Rusia sobre la localidad de Merefa, en la región de Járkov, según ha informado la Fiscalía de esta zona situada en el noreste de Ucrania. 
El ataque habría tenido lugar en torno a las 15.30 (hora local) y, según las autoridades locales, ha causado daños en un centro de educación secundaria y en otro de índole cultural.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (17 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> El parte de hoy.
> 
> No puedo con esto, no hay día en que no te enteres de una nueva atrocidad de los ukros. Que acabe esto cuanto antes...
> 
> ...



Zhukov no pone nada de combates hoy en Kramatorsk..( de todas formas lo he leído por encima).

Yo considero al "trío" Slaviansk, Severodoneskt y kramatorsk, como esencial para la defensa ucra en el Donbass.

Con que caiga solo una de estas tres, el resto del ejército ucro, tendrá que entonar lo de..." Maricon el último"..


----------



## aretai (17 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> uyyy, que no venías con preguntitas, si no a hacerte el tonto.



pregunto, leo distintas versiones, contrasto con mis fuentes y decido


----------



## bangkoriano (17 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Suena a imbecilidad de nuestros medios... Pero aún así ¿ Que sabemos de esto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Llega tarde, en el 8M habían miles


----------



## Expected (17 Mar 2022)

MagicPep dijo:


> en España estamos ya con la boina y el trabuco cargado
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En un país donde se dan 20.000 millones para el "Ministerio de locas del coño morado" y los transportistas sin poder comer, y la gente sin un euro....pues no puedes pedir mucho más. Cuando estalle, estallará rápida y violentamente.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## ProfeInsti (17 Mar 2022)

El embajador de Rusia en Bosnia y Herzegovina, Igor Kalabujov, ha amenazado este jueves con seguir el "ejemplo ucraniano" y "responder" si Sarajevo se une finalmente a la OTAN, algo que Moscú considera "una amenaza". 
"Siguiendo el ejemplo de Ucrania hemos mostrado lo que esperamos. 
Si hay alguna amenaza, vamos a reaccionar", ha dicho en declaraciones a la cadena bosnia FTV.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## CEMENTITOS (17 Mar 2022)

Resumen para los que aún están perdidos: EEUU está interesado en perpetuar el conflicto en Ucrania, como lleva haciendo en Oriente Medio desde hace lustros. Por contra Rusia no puede permitirlo, ni por seguridad ni por vinculaciones históricas y humanas (en Ucrania viven millones de rusos). La intervención rusa es auténtica limpieza y desinfección, lo contrario a como sería si tuviera lugar a miles de kilómetros de sus fronteras. De ahí la escasez de bombardeos masivos, la entrada de camiones de comida, y los chechenos ayudando a viejas a cruzar la calle.
Cuando la guerra acabe oficialmente (¿hay mando estratégico en Ucrania?) Ucrania seguirá siendo vecina de Rusia, cosa que por ejemplo no le pasó a USA con Irak.
Son guerras muy diferentes.
Lo que tenemos seguro es que a EEUU le interesa alargar el conflicto, lo extraño es que la marioneta europea le siga el juego.


----------



## Expected (17 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Suena a imbecilidad de nuestros medios... Pero aún así ¿ Que sabemos de esto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues una bruja de 25 años, rubia caucásica y de buen ver.....da bastante bastante morbo (y con capa roja como Caperucita).


----------



## raptors (17 Mar 2022)

A chingar a su m@dre... por empinado proUsa...


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (17 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Dos cosas precipitaron la ofensiva, en principio no estaba planeado entrar, de hecho el número de fuerzas acumuladas no era suficiente para una ocupación efectiva de tan basto territorio, dos dias antes, las unidades rusas comenzaron a retirarse de la frontera, entonces ¿que precipitó que Rusia recurriese a las tropas en condiciones operativas en ese momento?
> Para mi dos razones de peso: El comienzo del ataque de los 150.000 efectivos ukros en la Linea Maginot del Donbass y el hallazdo de aves contaminadas con mierda biológica procedente de los laboratorios de la muerte ucraniansos en la regiones de Ivanov y Voronez.



Se encontraron dos palomas calvas al lado de un tanque


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (17 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> El embajador de Rusia en Bosnia y Herzegovina, Igor Kalabujov, ha amenazado este jueves con seguir el "ejemplo ucraniano" y "responder" si Sarajevo se une finalmente a la OTAN, algo que Moscú considera "una amenaza".
> "Siguiendo el ejemplo de Ucrania hemos mostrado lo que esperamos.
> Si hay alguna amenaza, vamos a reaccionar", ha dicho en declaraciones a la cadena bosnia FTV.



Era de esperar.... Eso de que un pais decida por otro.....


----------



## bangkoriano (17 Mar 2022)

Detrás de la imagen Lavrov, hay un gran macho alfa, al que admiro por su "obra"

Él con su hija


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Mar 2022)

El número y calidad de efectivos atacantes indica a las claras que se hecho mano de las unidades que en ese momento estaban en condiciones de moverse, no estaba planeado atacar en ese momento, de lo contrario, la fuerza hubiese sido muy superior, se vieron obligados por una causa externa.


----------



## NPI (17 Mar 2022)

La cuenta principal @Informatico77 y su cuenta secundaria @marcrc112


----------



## visaman (17 Mar 2022)

Expected dijo:


> En un país donde se dan 20.000 millones para el "Ministerio de locas del coño morado" y los transportistas sin poder comer, y la gente sin un euro....pues no puedes pedir mucho más. Cuando estalle, estallará rápida y violentamente.



los españoles mentimos mucho sobre todo en las encuestas este pais poco a poco acumula odios e inquinas amasadas a lo lento, por lo pronto se prepara una reconversion de ninis a menas sin paguita.


----------



## Boba Fet II (17 Mar 2022)

Se viene,se viene......









El embajador ruso en Bosnia y Herzegovina amenaza con seguir el ejemplo ucraniano si Sarajevo se une a la OTAN


El embajador de Rusia en Bosnia y Herzegovina, Igor Kalabujov, ha amenazado este jueves con seguir el...




www.europapress.es


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (17 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Lo que tenemos seguro es que a EEUU le interesa alargar el conflicto, lo extraño es que la marioneta europea le siga el juego.



Y que va a hacer la UE? Enviar a Borrell a Washington para que les amenace con, no se, dejar de venderles nokias, fiats y queso frances?


----------



## ProfeInsti (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## visaman (17 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Resumen para los que aún están perdidos: EEUU está interesado en perpetuar el conflicto en Ucrania, como lleva haciendo en Oriente Medio desde hace lustros. Por contra Rusia no puede permitirlo, ni por seguridad ni por vinculaciones históricas y humanas (en Ucrania viven millones de rusos). La intervención rusa es auténtica limpieza y desinfección, lo contrario a como sería si tuviera lugar a miles de kilómetros de sus fronteras. De ahí la escasez de bombardeos masivos, la entrada de camiones de comida, y los chechenos ayudando a viejas a cruzar la calle.
> Cuando la guerra acabe oficialmente (¿hay mando estratégico en Ucrania?) Ucrania seguirá siendo vecina de Rusia, cosa que por ejemplo no le pasó a USA con Irak.
> Son guerras muy diferentes.
> Lo que tenemos seguro es que a EEUU le interesa alargar el conflicto, lo extraño es que la marioneta europea le siga el juego.



la pregunta es si usa podra aguantar las jugadas en su contra que las habra


----------



## raptors (17 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Básicamente todas las democracias del planeta. ¿Qué hay fuera de los márgenes de esas naciones?: Dictaduras, cleptocracias, estados fallidos y teocracias. Y no, la culpa del fracaso del resto no es de "occidente", sino la incapacidad de esas naciones de organizarse.



Tu m@m@ es un fracaso... ja ja


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## NPI (17 Mar 2022)

Vieja cuenta activada para la ocasión. ¿Cuántas cuentas saldrán hoy en el hilo?


----------



## Magick (17 Mar 2022)

En Taranto se han liado hoy a pedradas contra una fragata italiana:


----------



## visaman (17 Mar 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Y que va a hacer la UE? Enviar a Borrell a Washington para que les amenace con, no se, dejar de venderles nokias, fiats y queso frances?



Europa alguna vez ha podido amenazar a USA


----------



## vettonio (17 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> El parte de hoy.
> 
> No puedo con esto, no hay día en que no te enteres de una nueva atrocidad de los ukros. Que acabe esto cuanto antes...
> 
> ...



Ánimo, Mariscal.


----------



## mazuste (17 Mar 2022)

*"...El mundo en que vivimos está cambiando, y la intervención rusa en Ucrania no se limitará a Ucrania, 
ni siquiera a Europa. Estados Unidos está aprendiendo que el mundo se le escapa de las manos.
No lo tolerará.*

*"Recurrirá a la fuerza en su intento de mantener su dominio sobre la humanidad. Es muy probable
que los conflictos violentos dominen ahora nuestro mundo".*
https://consortiumnews.com/2022/03/16/the-angry-arab-the-middle-east-the-war-in-ukraine/


----------



## Dylan Leary (17 Mar 2022)

To understand whether Putin is expected in Ukraine, it is enough to watch how Ukrainians bury one dead soldier


----------



## raptors (17 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> la pregunta es si usa podra agunatar las jugadas en su contra que las habra



En mi imaginación,... me pregunto.. *que pasaría si rusia le declara la guerra a Usa...??* De entrada.... nomas con el puro anuncio.. creo que de inmediato caerían varios gobiernos...


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (17 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> To understand whether Putin is expected in Ukraine, it is enough to watch how Ukrainians bury one dead soldier



Que significa este video?


----------



## Dylan Leary (17 Mar 2022)

In Mariupol, fighters of the Azov Regiment destroyed in a day (https://tsn.ua/ukrayina/u-mariupoli-biyci-polku-azov-za-dobu-znischili-4-tanki-ta-2-btri-sche-1 -btr-rosiyan-pidbito-2012212.html) 4 tanks and 2 armored personnel carriers. Another 1 armored personnel carrier of the Russians lined up. Destroyed about a company of enemy infantry.

The battles for Ukrainian Mariupol continue


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Por contra Rusia no puede permitirlo, ni por seguridad ni por vinculaciones históricas y humanas (en Ucrania viven millones de rusos).



jojojo, igual que cuando hitler decía que en Polonia vivían minolles de alemanes. Esos rusos que dices, por qué se enfrentan a sus libertadores con armas, como estamos viendo todos los días?

Que hablen ruso es una cosa, pero han nacido en Ucrania y por tanto son Ucranios. Y como estamos viendo, se sienten Ucranios, no orcorrusos. Es como si EEUU dijese que los canadienses son Estadounidenses y decidiese invadir Canadá para reunificarles porque hablan la misma lengua. O que Argentina atacase Uruguay. En fin, la orcorrusa es una mentalidad medieval, y así les va.


----------



## Dylan Leary (17 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Que significa este video?



Así homenajean a un soldado muerto


----------



## raptors (17 Mar 2022)

volador dijo:


> Esos misiles no son teledirigidos, más que nada porque no son misiles.
> 
> 
> Solo hay un sistema en el mundo capaz de teledirigir 20 ó 30 misiles a la vez, es el AEGIS, pero no hay forma de hacerlo volar, intentaron poner hélices a un destructor pero no funcionó....la gravedad que es OTANIANA y tal.
> ...



Que triste que tu trabajo sea escribir pura mierda....


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Mar 2022)

Orcotrastos orcoardiendo


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Mar 2022)

Ucranios han desnazificado un pueblo ocupado por los invasores


----------



## coscorron (17 Mar 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Llevan tiempo trabajando duro para que Polonia se gane un pepinazo premium y no pararán hasta conseguirlo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RNE-L21 mediante Tapatalk



Tanto envio de fuerzas militares a la frontera es absolutamente innecesario .. Nadie cuerdo se cree que después de Ucrania vaya Polonia o ningún otro país.


----------



## paconan (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## raptors (17 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Yo lo veo igual, lo tenía por un estadista que con recursos limitados ganaba las batallas a EEUU donde se metía como elefante en una cacharrería (Libia, Siria, Irán, Afganistán, Irak, etc.) Pero en esto ha metido la pata, pero claro, estos tipos de líderes no tienen la palabra rectificación en su vocabulario.



Orale con este imbécil..!! llega hasta el ridículo de querer corregir al estadista del siglo... ja ja ja CHATRPM


----------



## Dylan Leary (17 Mar 2022)

Varios grupos de sabotaje fueron detenidos en Kiev y la región.

Durante el último toque de queda, de casi dos días, varios grupos de sabotaje rusos fueron detenidos en la capital y la región de Kiev, - dijo Vadym Denysenko, asesor del jefe del Ministerio del Interior de Ucrania.

Todos los DRG se neutralizan. El toque de queda funcionó positivamente.


----------



## NPI (17 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Actores de crisis, Zhu. No sería la primera vez. La niña de las incubadoras de Kuwait...


----------



## vladimirovich (17 Mar 2022)

Por supuesto que es parte del plan.

Y ahora cuando Rusia se ha convertido en el hazmereir de todo el mundo...Zas...Putin saca a los Cyborgs que tiene escondidos en Siberia y en 3 semanas desfilando por la puerta de Brandenburgo.

En serio tio, abre los ojos ( y banea a Truñov).

PD: ¿ En la guerra civil que se viene en Rusia con quien vas a ir?.


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Mar 2022)

Artillería Ucrania atacando posiciones orcorrusas


----------



## NPI (17 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> En la guerra, cada uno trabaja de lo que puede.



Ese vídeo creo que es de 2020 o 2021.


----------



## Xanna (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## raptors (17 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Rectificar le haría perder el poder.
> Admitir que _"me he equivocado y no volverá a pasar"_, tras ser el alfota de los últimos 20 años, como que no.
> 
> Imagino que habrá mucha gente en Rusia que se la tenga jurada a Putin, la idea de que su pueblo le ama con locura es una fantasía.
> ...



Otro empinado _escupeMierda_ prousa....!!


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (17 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Ese vídeo creo que es de 2020 o 2021.



Salió en el subforo del covid


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Mar 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 987773



Pídale el piano a Zappa.


----------



## EGO (17 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Orale con este imbécil..!! llega hasta el ridículo de querer corregir al estadista del siglo... ja ja ja CHATRPM



El estadista del siglo es Kissinger.

Vuestro tito Putin lo recibe en una mesa mas corta que a los demas.


----------



## Dylan Leary (17 Mar 2022)

Lukashenka firmó un decreto: "Bajo las sanciones, el Ministerio de Finanzas de Bielorrusia tiene derecho a cumplir con las obligaciones de la deuda pública en la moneda nacional"

Yo también empezaría a pagar con papas 
¡En el mundo, esto se llama una estúpida cucaracha bigotuda por defecto!


----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

17.03.2022. Situación general en la zona de la operación especial de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas para la desnazificación y desmilitarización de Ucrania

Los combates posicionales continúan en los alrededores de Kyiv y Kharkiv.

Se han lanzado ataques de alta precisión contra depósitos de municiones en la ciudad de Sarny (región de Rivne).

Las tropas rusas están avanzando al sur de Izyum.

Los combates continúan en Severodonetsk.

Las tropas de la RPD y de Rusia siguen avanzando en la defensa del grupo de las AFU al oeste de Donetsk.
La limpieza de Mariupol continúa.

t.me/boris_rozhin/33598

_Mapa en el enlace_


----------



## Rain dog (17 Mar 2022)

EGO dijo:


> El estadista del siglo es Kissinger.
> 
> Vuestro tito Putin lo recibe en una mesa mas corta que a los demas.



No es un estadista. Es un portavoz.


----------



## Zhukov (17 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Zhukov no pone nada de combates hoy en Kramatorsk..( de todas formas lo he leído por encima).



Creo que ya están a tiro de cañón, pero no hay más avances.



> Yo considero al "trío" Slaviansk, Severodoneskt y kramatorsk, como esencial para la defensa ucra en el Donbass.
> 
> Con que caiga solo una de estas tres el resto del ejército ucro, tendrá que entonar lo de..." Maricon el último"..



Rubezhnoe ha caído hoy, Severodonetsk es la próxima.

Yo lo que veo es que los ukros se empecinan en resistir en todas partes y contraatacar en algunos sitios. Al hacer eso están consumiendo sus tropas, material y munición. Pueden frenar a los rusos en algunos puntos, pero entonces los rusos rompen por otro punto desprotegido, y si siguen resistiendo en un pueblo, acaba embolsado.

Le sumas eso al martilleo constante con la aviación y la artillería , y a mínimo de mil bajas diarias, ¿cuánto tiempo podrán aguantar?


----------



## vladimirovich (17 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Ucranios han desnazificado un pueblo ocupado por los invasores



El frente de Nikolaev es una de las imbecilidades mas sorprendente del Plan Z, hacen bien los soldados rusos en desertar de alli, si lo de arriba han diseñado un plan estupido desde sus penthouses de lujo en Moscu ellos no tienen porque seguirlo.


----------



## raptors (17 Mar 2022)

EGO dijo:


> El estadista del siglo es Kissinger.
> 
> Vuestro tito Putin lo recibe en una mesa mas corta que a los demas.



Es sarcasmo verdad...!!??


----------



## HUROGÁN (17 Mar 2022)

Sacrificio 


Don Pascual dijo:


> Suena a imbecilidad de nuestros medios... Pero aún así ¿ Que sabemos de esto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Putin... tienes su apoyo, cuenta con ello.


a


----------



## rejon (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

Mapa de operaciones especiales actualizado para el 17 de marzo de 2022

t.me/boris_rozhin/33597


----------



## Dylan Leary (17 Mar 2022)

+1 que se perdió en el "entrenamiento"

Cuantos eran, cuantos serán...


----------



## morpheus2010 (17 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> 17.03.2022. Situación general en la zona de la operación especial de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas para la desnazificación y desmilitarización de Ucrania
> 
> Los combates posicionales continúan en los alrededores de Kyiv y Kharkiv.
> 
> ...



Llamar limpieza a arrasar la ciudad es un eufemismo cuanto menos cínico


----------



## El_Suave (17 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> Europa alguna vez ha podido amenazar a USA



USA es Europa deslocalizada.


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

Con respecto al combate de ayer que se escuchó por la noche en Slavyansk y Kramatorsk ocurrió fue en Kamenka (región de Kharkiv) en la ruta a Slavyansk.

Según información de nuestras fuentes, las tropas de liberación de la Federación Rusa se han atrincherado en las afueras de Kamenka.


----------



## rejon (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

Los batallones ucranianos piden fuego

El comandante de la organización Azov, prohibida en Rusia, ha pedido a los dirigentes ucranianos que "lancen una operación militar inmediata para desbloquear Mariupol".

Según él, la guarnición ucraniana resiste con orgullo, pero está al borde de la derrota militar.

Biletskyy dice todo esto con el trasfondo de algunos hombres armados que no tienen mucha prisa por ir a "desbloquear" la ciudad ellos mismos.

Una operación de este tipo por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sería suicida y sólo conduciría a la derrota militar de las unidades que avanzan. 

t.me/anna_news/25135


----------



## Ulisses (17 Mar 2022)

No me digáis que este ruso no parece sacado de alguna comarca de la España profunda . Me inspira confianza, no tiene los ojos achinados como los otros.


17 MAR, 15:16
*El ejército ruso tiene pruebas documentales de bioexperimentos financiados por Estados Unidos en Ucrania*







Jefe de la Fuerza Rusa de Protección Radiológica, Química y Biológica Igor Kirillov

© Vadim Savitsky/Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia/TASS

MOSCÚ, 17 de marzo. /TASS/. El ejército ruso obtuvo pruebas documentales que confirman que el Pentágono participó en la financiación de proyectos biológicos militares en Ucrania, dijo el jefe de la fuerza de protección radiológica, química y biológica de Rusia, Igor Kirillov.

“Creemos que en Ucrania se estaban creando componentes de armas biológicas”, dijo Kirillov. Demostró un documento fechado el 6 de marzo de 2015 que confirma "la participación directa del Pentágono en la financiación de experimentos biológicos militares en Ucrania".

Hizo hincapié en que era una práctica estándar financiar proyectos de bienestar sanitario y epidemiológico de EE. UU. en terceros países, incluidos los de África y Asia, a través de agencias nacionales de servicios de salud.


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Mar 2022)

Adoctrinamiento en orcorrusia


----------



## Dylan Leary (17 Mar 2022)

En Sumy, los voluntarios protegen el patrimonio cultural

Estatuas de mármol del escultor francés Aristide Croisy "Ángel con niño" y "Gólgota" protegidas de una posible destrucción.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (17 Mar 2022)

Creo que para el domingo ya han liberado Mariupol


----------



## bangkoriano (17 Mar 2022)

EGO dijo:


> El estadista del siglo es Kissinger.
> 
> Vuestro tito Putin lo recibe en una mesa mas corta que a los demas.



Además de tener que abrir las ventanas por el fuerte olor azufre


----------



## El_Suave (17 Mar 2022)

Europa no es inocente. 

Ni angelical (grado 33).


----------



## EGO (17 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Es sarcasmo verdad...!!??



Para ti...si,tontin.

Que no sabeis quien parte la pana de verdad en este mundo.


----------



## Dylan Leary (17 Mar 2022)

Zaporizhia...

Un coche que logró escapar de Mariupol. Terribles tiros


----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

Las fuerzas republicanas ocupan la ciudad de Rubizhne

Un representante del LNR NM publicó un vídeo con esta información.

Los combates continúan en los alrededores de Severodonetsk.

El ejército republicano desalojó a los ucranianos de varias posiciones en el noroeste, noreste y este de la ciudad.

La operación cuenta con el apoyo de helicópteros de ataque rusos.

t.me/anna_news/25124


----------



## cryfar74 (17 Mar 2022)

A traves de MOA en los comentarios encontré que alguien tomo el trabajo de transcribir el discurso de de ayer de Putin. El documento es bastante largo como para reproducirlo aquí, el autor quiso resaltar algunas partes. Desde mi punto de vista reproduciré solo algunas...

Putin's Must Read Speech Prior to the Meeting on Measures of Social and Economic Support for the Regions

......
Pero lo que quiero subrayar y pedirles que *presten atención a esto es que si nuestras tropas hubieran actuado solo en el territorio de las repúblicas populares, ayudándolas a liberar su tierra, esto no se habría convertido en una decisión final, no habría llevado a la paz y no habría eliminado la amenaza a nuestro país, ya a Rusia. Por el contrario, una nueva línea de frente estaría alrededor de Donbass ya lo largo de sus fronteras, continuarían los bombardeos y las provocaciones. Es decir, el conflicto armado se prolongaría indefinidamente, alimentado por la histeria revanchista del régimen de Kiev, y la infraestructura militar de la OTAN en Ucrania se desplegaría aún más rápida y agresivamente: nos enfrentaríamos al hecho de que las armas de choque y ofensivas de la Alianza ya están en nuestras fronteras


Pero estamos convencidos una y otra vez de que al régimen de Kiev, al que sus amos occidentales le han encomendado la tarea de crear una "anti-Rusia" agresiva, no le importa el destino del pueblo de Ucrania. El hecho de que la gente esté muriendo, el hecho de que cientos de miles, millones se hayan convertido en refugiados, el hecho de que en las ciudades en manos de los neonazis y sus criminales armados liberados de las cárceles, haya una verdadera catástrofe humanitaria, todo no importa* .

También es obvio para nosotros que los patrocinadores occidentales simplemente están presionando a las autoridades de Kiev para que continúen con el derramamiento de sangre. Están siendo abastecidos con nuevos envíos de armas, inteligencia y otro tipo de asistencia, incluido el envío de asesores militares y mercenarios.

*Debemos entender claramente que un nuevo paquete de sanciones y restricciones contra nosotros habría seguido en cualquier desarrollo de los acontecimientos. Quiero enfatizar esto* . Nuestra operación militar en Ucrania para Occidente es solo un pretexto para las próximas sanciones. 


*Pero la política de contención, debilitamiento de Rusia, incluso a través del aislamiento económico, el bloqueo, es una estrategia consciente a largo plazo. Los propios líderes de Occidente ya no ocultan el hecho de que las sanciones no están dirigidas contra individuos o empresas, su objetivo es golpear a toda nuestra economía doméstica, a nuestra esfera social y humanitaria, a cada familia, a cada ciudadano de Rusia.

De hecho, tales medidas destinadas a empeorar la vida de millones de personas tienen todos los signos de agresión y guerra por medios económicos, políticos y de información. Es total, sin disimular, y, repito, el llamado beau monde político occidental ni siquiera duda en hablar de ello en texto directo* 


Todo el oropel verbal sobre la corrección política, la inviolabilidad de la propiedad privada, la libertad de expresión, todo esto se esfumó de la noche a la mañana. Incluso los principios olímpicos fueron pisoteados. No dudaron en ajustar cuentas con los paralímpicos: este es un "deporte más allá de la política".

*En muchos países occidentales, las personas están sujetas a un verdadero acoso hoy solo porque vienen de Rusia: rechazan la atención médica, expulsan a los niños de las escuelas, privan a sus padres de sus trabajos, prohíben la música, la cultura y la literatura rusas. Tratando de "abolir" Rusia, Occidente se quitó todas las máscaras de decencia, comenzó a actuar de manera grosera, demostró su verdadera naturaleza. Solo hay analogías directas con los pogromos antisemitas que protagonizaron los nazis en Alemania en los años 30 del siglo pasado, y luego sus secuaces de muchos países europeos que se sumaron a la agresión de Hitler contra nuestro país durante la Gran Guerra Patria* .

También se ha lanzado un ataque masivo contra Rusia en el ciberespacio. Se ha desatado una campaña de información sin precedentes, en la que están involucradas las redes sociales globales y todos los medios occidentales, cuya objetividad e independencia resultó ser simplemente un mito. El acceso a la información es limitado, la gente está llena de una gran cantidad de falsificaciones, falsificaciones de propaganda, en otras palabras, "falsificación". *Llegó al punto de que una de las redes sociales estadounidenses planteó directamente la posibilidad de publicaciones llamando al asesinato de ciudadanos rusos.* 


*Quiero decir con mucha franqueza: detrás de las conversaciones hipócritas y las acciones de hoy del llamado Occidente colectivo hay objetivos geopolíticos hostiles. No necesitan, simplemente no necesitan una Rusia fuerte y soberana, no nos perdonarán ni por nuestro rumbo independiente ni por defender nuestros intereses nacionales.

Recordamos cómo apoyaron el separatismo, el terrorismo, alentaron a los terroristas y bandidos en el Cáucaso del Norte. Como en la década de 1990 y principios de la de 2000, quieren repetir el intento de exprimirnos, presionar, como dicen, para perseguir a Mozhai, como dicen, para convertirnos en un país débil y dependiente, para violar la integridad territorial, desmembrar Rusia de la mejor manera posible para ellos. No funcionó para ellos entonces, y no funcionará ahora* .

*El Occidente colectivo está tratando de dividir nuestra sociedad, especulando sobre las pérdidas en combate, sobre las consecuencias socioeconómicas de las sanciones, para provocar una confrontación civil en Rusia Y el único objetivo, como ya he dicho, es la destrucción de Rusia.


Sí, muchos países en el mundo se han resignado durante mucho tiempo a vivir con la espalda encorvada y aceptando servilmente todas las decisiones de su soberano, mirándolo servilmente a los ojos. Así viven muchos países. Desafortunadamente, en Europa también.

Pero Rusia nunca estará en un estado tan miserable y humillado, y la lucha que estamos librando es una lucha por nuestra soberanía, por el futuro de nuestro país y de nuestros hijos. Lucharemos por el derecho a ser y seguir siendo Rusia. Un ejemplo para nosotros es el valor y la perseverancia de nuestros soldados y oficiales, fieles defensores de la Patria* .


*Destaco que la obsesión por las sanciones de Estados Unidos y sus partidarios no es compartida por países donde vive más de la mitad de la población mundial* . Son estos estados los que representan la parte más prometedora y de rápido crecimiento de la economía mundial. Entre ellos está Rusia.

Sí, no es fácil para nosotros ahora. Las empresas financieras rusas, las grandes empresas, las pequeñas y medianas empresas se enfrentan a una presión sin precedentes.

*Lo que creo que es importante señalar: en la situación actual, no habrá problemas con el financiamiento del presupuesto federal. Nuestra economía genera hoy suficientes y buenos ingresos, por lo que no necesitaremos recurrir a la emisión. En pocas palabras, el banco central no necesitará imprimir dinero. Tenemos ingresos: ingresos negociables y saludables. El problema ahora no es el dinero . Tenemos los recursos, repito* . Las principales dificultades están asociadas con el suministro de componentes, equipos, materiales de construcción, con la organización del trabajo de los contratistas. Por lo tanto, el momento y los métodos de implementación de proyectos específicos, sus etapas pueden cambiar, y *esto requerirá un trabajo coordinado de autoridades y representantes empresariales, implementación acelerada de proyectos de sustitución de importaciones, eso es lo importante* .


----------



## rejon (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## ProfeInsti (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

De una declaración del Ministerio de Defensa ruso:

▪ Casi 43.000 personas han sido evacuadas de Mariupol en un día;

▪▪ Otros 7.513 civiles ucranianos y extranjeros han solicitado la evacuación a Rusia en las últimas 24 horas;

▪ 6.894 ciudadanos de 21 países siguen siendo rehenes de los combatientes terroristas ucranianos;

▪▪ Desde el inicio de la operación militar especial en Ucrania, ya han sido evacuadas 283.461 personas, entre ellas 60.684 niños;

▪12.230 personas, entre ellas 2.262 niños, han sido evacuadas de zonas peligrosas de Ucrania en las últimas 24 horas;

▪ Desde el 2 de marzo se han entregado a Ucrania 3.175 toneladas de carga humanitaria procedente de Rusia y se han llevado a cabo 385 acciones humanitarias;

▪ Rusia ha abierto ocho corredores humanitarios y Ucrania ha ofrecido otros nueve.

t.me/boris_rozhin/33604


----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

Gracias a las acciones de la DNR y de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, 43.000 civiles han sido evacuados hoy de Mariupol. En cuanto los nazis ya no pudieron disparar a los civiles que salían de la ciudad, los rehenes salieron por decenas de miles al día. En total, desde el comienzo del asalto, nuestros militares han liberado a más de 80.000 rehenes retenidos por los nazis en Mariupol como escudos humanos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/33603


----------



## mazuste (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## El_Suave (17 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Lo que diga ese tipo que habló con Rusia tiene la misma credibilidad que lo que diga Zelensky que habló con Putin.

Ambos, los "ucronazis" de Zelensky y los "catalanazis" son igual de amigos de Rusia.


----------



## Roedr (17 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Dejando a un lado el entrenamiento y los equipos de los que disponen a mi siempre me ha parecido una jugada maestra por parte de Putin el conseguir que tú enemigo natural termine convirtiéndose en tu mejor aliado.
> 
> Putin vio claro que con los chechenos iba a tener juerga continua y supo entender muy bien quienes eran y lo que querían.
> 
> ...



Mira el abuelo que aparece a los 11s, es increíble que aún siga vivo a esos años


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 987801



Por si alguien tenía alguna duda, putler habla de "solución final".


----------



## NPI (17 Mar 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> Parece que Putin ha asesinado a un montón de gente en el Teatro de Mariupol



Tenéis que renovar el discurso, si queréis seguir manipulando y falseando la realidad.


----------



## Evil_ (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (17 Mar 2022)

Vamos que nos vamos...


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (17 Mar 2022)

Evil_ dijo:


>



Candace es otro nivel


----------



## ProfeInsti (17 Mar 2022)

Los tropiezos, físicos y verbales, del Presidente Joe Biden, son cada vez más frecuentes. 
El presidente más anciano de la historia de Estados Unidos confundió a la primera mujer vicepresidente que tiene el país, Kamala Harris, con su esposa, al llamarla primera dama.


----------



## Dylan Leary (17 Mar 2022)

In Russia, home-made gaskets are already being made, because they are not on sale. "Crazy hands" in every home.

Only cotton pads also need to be taken somewhere ..


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

Rubizhnoye quedó bajo el control de las Fuerzas Aliadas: la bandera LPR ya se ha izado sobre la administración de la ciudad.

Ahora las fuerzas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Severodonetsk están en un semi-cerco desde el norte y el este.
#Lugansk #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (17 Mar 2022)

Si han salido 43.000 civiles hoy de Mariupol significa que la ciudad esta a punto de ser Rusa, solo desde el punto de vista de control absoluto de los Ucranianos esta huida.

Azov, perra! La gente se estaba yendo, ¡Azov disparó a la gente! Dispararon a columnas de civiles que intentaban ir a Volodarsk, ¡dispararon a los autobuses!" Civiles que finalmente escaparon del bloqueo neonazi de Mariupol. Dicen que hay civiles muertos por todas partes.


----------



## mazuste (17 Mar 2022)

Bailando con osos "La reunión de la cumbre de Zelensky en Kiev el 15 de marzo
con los primeros ministros POLACOS, CHECOS Y ESLOVENOS, fue un tongo polaco.
La reunión fue en PRZEMYSL, POLONIA; Zelensky también:

La reunión fue un fraude


----------



## willbeend (17 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Artillería ucra que se va a tomar por culo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 987407
> Ver archivo adjunto 987408
> ...



Me sorprende que todavia haya piezas de artilleria colocadas en campo abierto por parte de los ucros.

Respecto al tema de los drones, habria que diferenciar a los drones que trabajan autonomamente y los que hacen de gatillo de la artilleria. La mayoria de videos de "drones" rusos que hemos visto, hacian de punto de mira de la artilleria, en ese caso, el merito no es solamente de estos drones, si no de la combinacion de drones y piezas de artilleria colocadas en el radio de accion.


----------



## Bucanero (17 Mar 2022)

Me encantan estas noticias. Se ajusta al refrán de: le dice la graja al cuervo.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (17 Mar 2022)

¿Cuáles fueron las causas que han llevado a la guerra de Ucrania
Solo entendiendo el pasado podemos entender el presente y vislumbrar el futuro


----------



## willbeend (17 Mar 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Yo por si acaso melafo...


----------



## Billy Ray (17 Mar 2022)

_Pelosi: "Estamos haciendo todo lo posible para minimizar la subida de precios culpa de Putin".



Subida de precios de Putin"_


----------



## Rafl Eg (17 Mar 2022)

El abuelo Biden mejor que se mire al espejo (el de hace 23 años) antes de leer los guiones que le escriben..


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Mar 2022)

4 gráficos que muestran el rápido ascenso militar de China (y cómo se compara con EE.UU. y otras potencias) - BBC News Mundo


China tiene un plan a largo plazo para modernizar sus fuerzas armadas y ser una potencia militar "de clase mundial" para 2049.




www.bbc.com


----------



## mazuste (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (17 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Creo que ya están a tiro de cañón, pero no hay más avances.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias muy acertado lo del " desgaste " ucro, para mí deben tener cada brigada una especie de " tío de la vara" ,( comisario político) y por eso tiran p'alante, sino ya estuvieran en Dnipro o bañándose en el Dnieper.

Coño pásate de vez en cuando, por nuestro bar Paco para cuñadear sobre estrategia bélica tráete el palillo, es imprescindible

. Quiero decir que postees más y des tus opiniones estratégicas, ya que conoces el Donbass y Ucrania de primera mano.

Un saludo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Mar 2022)

LOL


----------



## Bartleby (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## ProfeInsti (17 Mar 2022)

* Según EE.UU han muerto 7.000 soldados rusos.
* Si la guerra se prolonga puede beneficiar a Rusia y EE.UU.
* Ya hay más de tres millones de refugiados.
* Las sanciones económicas perjudican más a Europa que a Rusia.
* El 75% de los españoles cree que Putin invadirá más países.
* Macron promete aumentar el gasto en Defensa para preparar al
país ante "una guerra de alta intensidad".
* El Pravia lo dice, Polonia debe de ser intervenida y desnazificada.


----------



## Hermericus (17 Mar 2022)

Proxima parda: las bombas quimicas de Putin.

El primer acto en Siria fue un éxito total.

Despues pasarán al napalm y a las nucleares, son unos salvajes estos rusos.... oh... wait...


----------



## Dylan Leary (17 Mar 2022)

Kastus Kalinowski Belarusian Volunteer Battalion Ready to Assist Ukraine in Breaking Blockade of Mariupol

"We will try to help Ukraine unblock Mariupol," the military said in a video message.

Many Belarusians are fighting on the side of the Armed Forces. Two Belarusian volunteers have already given their lives for Ukraine - Ilya Lytvyn and Oleksiy Tur. Eternal memory to the heroes!


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Mar 2022)

Tranquilizando la situación.
Templanza, comentarios comedidos.....


----------



## paconan (17 Mar 2022)

Nuevos símbolos? de que tropa son?
que son? los cazafantasmas?


----------



## Gnidlog (17 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Le sumas eso al martilleo constante con la aviación y la artillería , y a mínimo de mil bajas diarias, ¿cuánto tiempo podrán aguantar?



Mis números son alrededor de mínimo 1000 bajas diarias, entre muertos, heridos, desertores.
En dos semanas las principales unidades de combate deberían de estar diezmadas, ya que las principales tienen unas bajas de mas del 15%. Si no se repliegan y tratan de reorganizarse se enfrentan a la destrucción de algunas unidades completas. Es necesario un repliege tactico, no creo que se trate de luchar hasta la destrucción del mando.
La logística con perdidas de mas de 2000 vehículos es la clave.
De los Ukranianos les pueden quedar unas siete semanas al ritmo actual de perdidas superior en hombres y menor en vehículos.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (17 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Rubizhnoye quedó bajo el control de las Fuerzas Aliadas: la bandera LPR ya se ha izado sobre la administración de la ciudad.
> 
> Ahora las fuerzas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Severodonetsk están en un semi-cerco desde el norte y el este.
> #Lugansk #Rusia #Ucrania
> ...



Severodoneskt calienta que sales..

No no mejor... Severodoneskt p'a las duchas, (una semana y cae).


----------



## El_Suave (17 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Tranquilizando la situación.
> Templanza, comentarios comedidos.....



Desde luego. Todos los de la parte rusa lo son en extremo.


----------



## Burbujero27 (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (17 Mar 2022)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> Llamar limpieza a arrasar la ciudad es un eufemismo cuanto menos cínico



Arrasar es lo que hace Usa cada vez que invaden, por su falta de cojones a meter la infantería.
Por no hablar de los arrases de los aliados, en Dresde y otros muchos lugares.

Tú aparte de cínico, eres subnormal.
12 años en burbuja, 1500 mensajes, 500 sobre Rusia.
QUe te folle Zelensky


----------



## NPI (17 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Siendo Argemino Barro... Pues ya sabemos lo que es.



Tiene cara de "inteligente"


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Me sorprende que todavia haya piezas de artilleria colocadas en campo abierto por parte de los ucros.
> 
> Respecto al tema de los drones, habria que diferenciar a los drones que trabajan autonomamente y los que hacen de gatillo de la artilleria. La mayoria de videos de "drones" rusos que hemos visto, hacian de punto de mira de la artilleria, en ese caso, el merito no es solamente de estos drones, si no de la combinacion de drones y piezas de artilleria colocadas en el radio de accion.



La mayoría de los drones rusos que hemos visto han funcionado así, para marcar el objetivo a otros sistemas ya sea artillería o aviación.
También se han avistado otros incluso kamikazes pero la mayoría de los vídeos son de estos.


----------



## Rafl Eg (17 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Por si alguien tenía alguna duda, putler habla de "solución final".



No tergiverses, anda. En la traducción que ha puesto otro forero más atrás se entiende como "decisión definitiva" en su contexto:

"si nuestras tropas hubieran actuado solo en el territorio de las repúblicas populares, ayudándolas a liberar su tierra, esto no se habría convertido en una decisión final, no habría llevado a la paz y no habría eliminado la amenaza a nuestro país."

Se entiende que se refiere a que habrían tenido que intervenir en Ucrania igualmente.


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

En Melitopol, que está bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, se dispararon dos misiles Tochka-U: uno fue derribado y el otro cayó fuera de la ciudad.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (17 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> 4 gráficos que muestran el rápido ascenso militar de China (y cómo se compara con EE.UU. y otras potencias) - BBC News Mundo
> 
> 
> China tiene un plan a largo plazo para modernizar sus fuerzas armadas y ser una potencia militar "de clase mundial" para 2049.
> ...



Los ánglos que acusicas....

-_Mira mira agüelo Joe, los chinos han pasado de tirachinas a hondas._


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



se le adivina una buena dosis de inteligencia en esa expresión y esa mirada, si le pones una boina y lo sitúas en la plaza del pueblo puedes casi escucharlo "que sí, Nemesi ... que aquello que vimos al lado de la acequia era un platillo, que lo vimos aterrizar en el prado y tuvimos que salir corriendo"


----------



## Seronoser (17 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Tiene cara de "inteligente"
> Ver archivo adjunto 987835




Este es otro Colás, que vive en Usa, y que le han dicho vete pa ucrania!! y pensaba que estaba un poco más abajo de la península del Yucatán.
Ni habla ruso, ni ucraniano, ni moldavo, ni nada de nada.
Un farsante, básicamente, como colás


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

*Biden tiene la intención de anunciarle a Xi Jinping que Estados Unidos tomará medidas si resulta que China apoya las acciones de Rusia en Ucrania - Secretario de Estado Blinken.*


----------



## Sr Julian (17 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



La revolucio dels somriures. 
We are pachifist. 
Nomes volem votar.


----------



## Dylan Leary (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## ProfeInsti (17 Mar 2022)

* Rusia advierte a EE.UU: tenemos el poder para ponerte en tu lugar
* Según EE.UU han muerto 7.000 soldados rusos.
* Si la guerra se prolonga puede beneficiar a Rusia y EE.UU.
* Ya hay más de tres millones de refugiados.
* Las sanciones económicas perjudican más a Europa que a Rusia.
* El 75% de los españoles cree que Putin invadirá más países.
* Macron promete aumentar el gasto en Defensa para preparar al
país ante "una guerra de alta intensidad".
* El Pravia lo dice, Polonia debe de ser intervenida y desnazificada.


----------



## Sr Julian (17 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Adoctrinamiento en orcorrusia


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (17 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Biden tiene la intención de anunciarle a Xi Jinping que Estados Unidos tomará medidas si resulta que China apoya las acciones de Rusia en Ucrania - Secretario de Estado Blinken.*



Er Putin es muuuu listo, o lo tenía hablado con Xi...ha logrado poco a poco que EE UU,no deje de mirar por el retrovisor, por si China, les adelanta por la derecha. Va a tener que ponerle taxímetro a los portaaviones usanos.


----------



## ProfeInsti (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## visaman (17 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Arrasar es lo que hace Usa cada vez que invaden, por su falta de cojones a meter la infantería.
> Por no hablar de los arrases de los aliados, en Dresde y otros muchos lugares.
> 
> Tú aparte de cínico, eres subnormal.
> ...



usa no se ha metido en ningun conflicto en el que su enemigo pueda atacar su logistica, cuando lo haga tendra una derrota sonada


----------



## tomasjos (17 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 987856



Sera el orden liberal anglo lo que van a destruir. No la civilización. En su soberbia los liberales anglofilos piensan que antes de ellos y después de ellos no habrá nada. O peor, se creen el culmen de la civilización en un ejercicio de Hybris nivel premium. está claro que no leyeron a Ortega


----------



## visaman (17 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Biden tiene la intención de anunciarle a Xi Jinping que Estados Unidos tomará medidas si resulta que China apoya las acciones de Rusia en Ucrania - Secretario de Estado Blinken.*



como el chino no lo pare le hace la misma jugada que a putin


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Mar 2022)

Farlopensky huele a muerto:


----------



## Dylan Leary (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

El experto militar Boris Rozhin nos da un resumen de los resultados de la operación de desnazificación y desmilitarización de Ucrania para el 17 de marzo de 2022
especialmente para el canal Voenkor Kitten Z @voenkorKotenok:

1. Mariúpol. La limpieza de la ciudad continúa con éxito. Las unidades del frente alcanzan las regiones centrales y el enemigo es empujado gradualmente hacia Azovstal. Continúa la salida de civiles de la ciudad. Los militares sobre el terreno están hablando sobre el plazo para la liberación de Mariupol: 4-7 días.

2. Carbono (lo ha traducido así el Telegram). El asentamiento aún no ha sido tomado oficialmente, pero al norte del mismo las tropas ya avanzan hacia Bogoyavlenka con un movimiento posterior hacia Kurakhovo. Prechistovka, se ocupó al oeste de Ugledar, lo que proporciona los requisitos previos tanto para moverse hacia el norte como para girar hacia Velikaya Novoselka-2.

3. Maryinka-Avdeevka. Todavía no hay grandes avances. Es imposible superar las poderosas áreas fortificadas del enemigo de un solo golpe. La aviación y la artillería intentan facilitar la tarea pero hasta ahora no se ha logrado con el efecto de los ataques de varios días.

4. Gorlovka. Novotoretskoye permaneció en la RPD. Los contraataques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con el objetivo de recuperar el pueblo fueron rechazados. Mañana quizás, el avance procederá hacia Novoselka-2 o en dirección a Nueva York (no sé qué población pueda ser esta).

5. LPR. Tomaron Rubizhne y el enemigo se retiró a Severodonetsk en donde continúa la obstinada lucha urbana. Lisichansk aún no está activamente asaltado. La liberación de estas ciudades es cuestión de tiempo. Los combates continúan en la parte occidental de Popasna, la ciudad aún no está completamente controlada por la LPR y el enemigo se aferra obstinadamente a ella.

6. Járkov. Lucha activa al este de la ciudad. No hay información que confirme la ocupación de parte de Chuguev por las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa. En Izyum el enemigo continúa defendiéndose en la parte sur de la ciudad y está tratando de desbloquear la carretera en el área de Kamenka en donde se están produciendo combates cerca de la carretera Izyum-Slavyansk. El frente del norte se está desplazando gradualmente hacia Slavyansk.

7. Kiev. Los intentos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de participar activamente en la línea Vyshgorod-Gostomel-Bucha terminaron con graves pérdidas de personas y equipos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. No hubo una contraofensiva seria. Se observa que la agrupación occidental de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF continúa presionando metódicamente al sur, tratando de salir y afianzarse en el área de Vasilkov.
En el este, fuentes ucranianas informan que las Fuerzas Armadas de RF han ocupado varias aldeas en las afueras de Brovary. Por nuestra parte aún no hay confirmación de esto.

8. Sumy y Chernigov. Sin cambios importantes.

9. Nikolaev. Luchando al norte de la ciudad. La ciudad en sí está bloqueada por tres lados, pero no hay asalto. Hay una transferencia de refuerzos para las Fuerzas Armadas de RF a través de Kherson. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania esperan la activación de las operaciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en esta área en los próximos días.

10. Odesa. Los barcos de la Flota del Mar Negro de la Federación Rusa trabajan en objetivos en la costa, complementando el trabajo de la aviación. El desembarco no se efectúa pero el enemigo se ve obligado a mantener fuerzas serias aquí.
La Flota del Mar Negro de la Federación Rusa, después de haber ganado el dominio completo en el mar, ahora está jugando un papel de señuelo, obligando al enemigo a mantener tropas cerca de Odessa que serían útiles en el área de Nikolaev o Krivoy Rog.

@voenkorkotenok


----------



## Tierra Azul (17 Mar 2022)

esto tambien ocurrió entre los anos 2014 y 2022, sobre todo en los dos primeros anos, os acordais de motorola y givi? ah bueno que son unos cuantos nazis, no llegan a tanto, no...


----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 987595



Esas cifras estan mal, el Kaliber tiene 2.500 Kms de alcance, el Iskander M (balístico) y el Iskander K (misil de crucero) teoricamente tienen 500 Kms al estar sujetos al extinto tratado INF firmado entre la URSS y EEUU que prohibía los misiles misiles balísticos y de crucero lanzables desde tierra con un alcance de entre 500 a 5.000 kms.

Según EEUU el Iskander K supera de largo los 500 Kms de alcance y fué el motivo esgrimido para abandonar en el 2019 el tratado INF, según Rusia no es así, ese misil se diseño y produjo respetando las limitaciones de dicho tratado.


----------



## Dylan Leary (17 Mar 2022)

Los demócratas en el Senado de EE. UU. están discutiendo un proyecto de ley contra los préstamos a empresas estadounidenses que paguen impuestos en Rusia.

La ley actual permite que las empresas estadounidenses reciban crédito por impuestos pagados en el extranjero. Hay cuatro países donde las empresas no utilizan el crédito: Irán, Corea del Norte, Siria y Sudán.

Los demócratas proponen agregar a Rusia a la lista.

“Las empresas estadounidenses que continúan haciendo negocios en Rusia no deberían recibir créditos fiscales estadounidenses que compensen los impuestos pagados al régimen de Putin”, dijeron en un comunicado el líder de la mayoría del Senado, Chuck Schumer, y el presidente del Tesoro del Senado, Ron Wyden.


----------



## Don Luriio (17 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Tranquilizando la situación.
> Templanza, comentarios comedidos.....



No es nuevo ya le llamó asesino hace un año y dijo que pagará un precio








Joe Biden llama "asesino" a Vladimir Putin y Rusia llama a consultas al embajador


El presidente de EEUU, Joe Biden, ha avisado a Rusia de que Vladimir Putin va a "pagar" por la supuesta injerencia en las elecciones de EEUU. El martes se hizo público...




www.elmundo.es





*Joe Biden llama "asesino" a Vladimir Putin y Rusia llama a consultas al embajador*

XAVIER COLÁS
@xaviercolas
Moscú
Actualizado Miércoles, 17 marzo 2021 
El presidente de EEUU realiza unas duras declaraciones contra el líder ruso durante una entrevista, tras reforzar un informe las acusaciones al Kremlin de injerencia

Biden llama "asesino" a Putin y avisa de que "pagará el precio" por su supuesta intromisión

Diplomacia Vladimir Putin y Joe Biden rebajan la tensión renovando el tratado New Start de armas nucleares
El presidente de EEUU, Joe Biden, ha avisado a Rusia de que *Vladimir Putin* va a "pagar" por la supuesta injerencia en las elecciones de EEUU. El martes se hizo público un informe desclasificado de la inteligencia estadounidense que lanza *acusaciones de injerencia contra China, Cuba, Irán, Venezuela y Rusia.*

Las palabras de Biden anticipan una nueva escalada de tensión entre ambos países. En una entrevista del canal de noticias ABC el presentador, *George Stephanopoulos*, le preguntó a Biden si pensaba que el presidente ruso era "un asesino". *"Lo creo"*, respondió Biden.
Como primer gesto de protesta por las palabras de Biden, el Ministerio de Exteriores de Rusia *llamó a consultas en Moscú al embajador ruso en EEUU*, Anatoli Antonov. La razón para este movimiento fue examinar el futuro de las relaciones entre los dos países. Así lo anunció la portavoz de la Cancillería rusa, María Zajarova.

La portavoz diplomática recordó que la nueva Administración de Biden lleva casi dos meses en el cargo y Rusia necesita determinar "cuáles pueden ser las vías para normalizar las relaciones ruso-estadounidenses, que se encuentran en un estado grave y que *en los últimos años fueron llevadas por Washington a un callejón sin salida*". "Estamos interesados en impedir el deterioro irreversible [de las relaciones] si EEUU se da cuenta de los riesgos asociados a ello", afirmó en declaraciones recogidas por la agencia Sputnik.

El mandatario estadounidense ha adelantado que su Administración está preparando una respuesta por el *supuesto apoyo del Kremlin a Donald Trump* durante las presidenciales de 2020. Biden añadió que ya en el pasado advirtió al líder ruso de que Estados Unidos podría tomar medidas si encontraba pruebas de la interferencia rusa en las elecciones. "Tuvimos una larga charla, él y yo, lo conozco relativamente bien. Y le dije: *Te conozco y tú me conoces si concluyo que eso ocurrió, entonces prepárate".*

En el documento de 15 páginas, los servicios de inteligencia de Estados Unidos, señalan al presidente de Rusia de haber interferido en los comicios presidenciales de ese país a favor de Trump. El Kremlin lo niega: "Rusia no se inmiscuyó de ninguna manera en los comicios mencionados en ese informe", dijo por su parte el portavoz del Kremlin, *Dimitri Peskov,* en una comparecencia ante la prensa anterior. Peskov lamentó que estos informes se utilicen como pretexto para imponer nuevas sanciones a su país. *El Kremlin considera a los estadounidenses impredecibles*. "Por eso tomamos en cuenta todos los escenarios posibles del comportamiento de nuestros oponentes", apostilló Peskov.



El presidente de la Duma estatal (cámara baja del parlamento ruso), *Viacheslav Volodin*, calificó las palabras del líder estadounidense sobre Putin como un insulto a los rusos y una "histeria" fruto de su "impotencia". "¡Putin es nuestro presidente, *los ataques contra él son ataques contra nuestro país!*", Escribió Volodin en su canal de Telegram .

Estados Unidos podría implementar sanciones contra Rusia la próxima semana por esta presunta interferencia en las elecciones presidenciales estadounidenses de 2020, informó el martes la cadena de noticias CNN.

*Biden a los migrantes: "No vengan a Estados Unidos"*

El presidente pidió durante la entrevista a los menores y familias indocumentadas que protagonizan la última oleada migratoria a Estados Unidos que se queden en sus países: *"No vengan (a Estados Unidos). No se vayan de su pueblo, ciudad o comunidad".* Este fue el mensaje que dio Biden al auge de menores de edad no acompañados que en las últimas semanas están cruzando sin papeles de México a territorio estadounidense pese al cierre de la frontera por las restricciones de la pandemia.
La Casa Blanca afronta una creciente presión para responder a la situación de los *miles de menores indocumentados que se encuentran en centros de detención* de las autoridades fronterizas o en albergues del Departamento de Salud y Servicios Humanos (HHS, en inglés). Según la cadena CBS News, más de 4.200 niños inmigrantes no acompañados permanecían hasta el domingo en instalaciones de detención de corto plazo de la Oficina de Aduanas y Protección Fronteriza (CBP), entre ellas algunas no aptas para a
El director de El Mundo selecciona las noticias de mayor interés y las comenta para ti.
Correo electrónicoContinuar


----------



## Charidemo (17 Mar 2022)

...


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

BELGRADO (Sputnik) — El odio al que se enfrentan los rusos en el extranjero por la operación militar de Rusia en Ucrania se parece al nazismo, declaró en un comentario a la agencia Sputnik el ministro serbio del Interior, Aleksandar Vulin.

"La expulsión de niños rusos de escuelas, la prohibición de que los rusos vayan a restaurantes, rechazo a prestarles asistencia médica, incautación de bienes, incitacion al homicidio de niños rusos, prohibición de la literatura rusa, de los medios de comunicación rusos: todo esto son indicios del regreso del nazismo a la vida política y pública oficial", dijo.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


>



Se han meado en los otanistas globalistas


----------



## Dylan Leary (17 Mar 2022)

⚡Barabashovo market and the surrounding area are on fire in Kharkiv. The rescuer died

As a result of the shelling of Kharkiv by the Russian military, a fire broke out in the Barabashov market. The death of the rescuer is already known.

The fire engulfed the trade ranks. The fire spread to private homes (number to be determined). About 70 people and 21 units were involved in the firefighting. SES equipment.

Barabashovo is one of the largest markets in Europe. More than 15,000 entrepreneurs work there.

Source: SES in Kharkiv, Mayor Igor Terekhov


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Esas cifras estan mal, el Kaliber tiene 2.500 Kms de alcance, el Iskander M (balístico) y el Iskander K (misil de crucero) teoricamente tienen 500 Kms al estar sujetos al extinto tratado INF firmado entre la URSS y EEUU que prohibía los misiles misiles balísticos y de crucero lanzables desde tierra con un alcance de entre 500 a 5.000 kms.
> 
> Según EEUU el Iskander K supera de largo los 500 Kms de alcance y fué el motivo esgrimido para abandonar en el 2019 el tratado INF, según Rusia no es así, ese misil se diseño y produjo respetando las limitaciones de dicho tratado.



El iskander fue modificado al abandonarse el tratado INF….ahora ya puede ir más allá.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (17 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Farlopensky huele a muerto:



Espero que los familiares de Orlov no estén aún en Jarkov, si no ya estuvieran como mínimo " plástificados" a una farola.


----------



## TORREVIEJO (17 Mar 2022)

Lo que hay es que lanzar termobaricas sin parar


----------



## Kreonte (17 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> A traves de MOA en los comentarios encontré que alguien tomo el trabajo de transcribir el discurso de de ayer de Putin. El documento es bastante largo como para reproducirlo aquí, el autor quiso resaltar algunas partes. Desde mi punto de vista reproduciré solo algunas...
> 
> Putin's Must Read Speech Prior to the Meeting on Measures of Social and Economic Support for the Regions
> 
> ...



Cada vez que lo leo o escucho me pongo más enfermo. Vaya subser.


----------



## crocodile (17 Mar 2022)

Alemania fiel putita DE USA/OTAN.

Alemania va a enviar sistemas de misiles Patriot a Eslovaquia.

Germany is sending Patriot missile systems to Slovakia.



▫@ENTRE_GUERRAS▫


----------



## piru (17 Mar 2022)

Por lo que explicaron, los de la mili no eran combatientes de primera línea, era tropa auxiliar; logística, sanidad, etc, pero cayeron algunos en emboscadas y Putin dijo que esos tb fuera.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (17 Mar 2022)

Ahora Biden dice que Putin es un criminal de guerra y los rusos se mosquean. Vamos, una diplomacia de andar por casa.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Tuerto (17 Mar 2022)

Burbujero27 dijo:


>



En su línea.


----------



## Señor X (17 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



No puede ser verdad. Tiene que ser photoshop ruso. De ser verdad, ¿a donde van con el patriotismo y nacionalismo de pandereta cuando son unos vendidos a EEUU?


----------



## brunstark (17 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Que ganas de ponerse un uniforme tienen esos cuerpos doriteros.
Que alguien les diga que no, que solo parecen niños rata disfrazados en carnaval.


----------



## crocodile (17 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Les sale la vena nazi y rusofoba.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> A traves de MOA en los comentarios encontré que alguien tomo el trabajo de transcribir el discurso de de ayer de Putin. El documento es bastante largo como para reproducirlo aquí, el autor quiso resaltar algunas partes. Desde mi punto de vista reproduciré solo algunas...
> 
> Putin's Must Read Speech Prior to the Meeting on Measures of Social and Economic Support for the Regions
> 
> ...



Bueno, Erdogan llegó antes que Putin…
Para el presidente turco, Europa es ahora mismo el continente “racista, fascista y cruel” de antes de la segunda guerra mundial.








Erdogan carga contra una Europa "racista, fascista y cruel"


El presidente turco lanza una amenaza etérea contra Bruselas para obtener rédito electoral a un mes del referéndum constitucional para convertir el país en un régimen presidencialista




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## Wojakmanuel (17 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> ISW es think tank de Estados Unidos.
> 
> Hasta ahí he leído


----------



## Kreonte (17 Mar 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Candace es otro nivel



Blexit pone en su perfil (Blacks exit)


----------



## Billy Ray (17 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> usa no se ha metido en ningun conflicto en el que su enemigo pueda atacar su logistica, cuando lo haga tendra una derrota sonada



Muy buena observación...


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (17 Mar 2022)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 987889



Ojo a Poltava...una vez cercada Jarkov, le toca el turno a Poltava. Que si cae o resiste es fundamental, para la suerte que pueda correr Dnipro (ciudad estratégica por su importante nudo ferroviario,) y sostener el frente del Dnieper.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Espero que sea potochop, jo,jo,jo


----------



## IgFarben (17 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> usa no se ha metido en ningun conflicto en el que su enemigo pueda atacar su logistica, cuando lo haga tendra una derrota sonada



La insurgencia iraquí si que lo hizo con mucho éxito. Es donde mas bajas les causaron a los yankees. 
Recuerdo que pagaban sueldazos a camioneros dispuestos a ir a jugársela para llevar suministros a las bases.
Y eso que hablamos de que la insurgencia iraquí tenia pocos medios y afectarían a mucho menos del 1% de la carga movida.


----------



## apocalippsis (17 Mar 2022)

Con el culo en llamas,

*El PMC estadounidense sufrió pérdidas significativas en Ucrania: sus mercenarios fueron evacuados*

El "Grupo de Observación Avanzada" estadounidense PMC sufrió graves pérdidas en Ucrania.

Mercenarios del "Grupo de Observación Avanzada" estadounidense PMC murieron en Ucrania solo unos días después de llegar al país. Debido a pérdidas significativas (y podemos hablar de casi dos docenas de mercenarios), los miembros del PMC que quedaron en Ucrania fueron evacuados del país.

*“Regresamos de una misión que duró varios días y vimos una noticia muy triste. Algunos de nuestros amigos, antiguos mentores y solo conocidos murieron en esta maldita guerra. Responderán por cada vida de estas personas con mil de sus vidas. Descansen en paz hermanos"*, - se dice el mensaje del "Grupo de Observación Adelante" estadounidense PMC.

Por el momento, se desconocen los detalles de la muerte de los mercenarios del "Grupo de Observación Avanzada" estadounidense PMC, sin embargo, anteriormente se informó que se llevaron a cabo ataques contra objetos en la región de Lviv, donde había mercenarios extranjeros de varios PMC. que decidió apoyar a Ucrania.

Todavía se desconoce dónde fueron evacuados exactamente los mercenarios estadounidenses, sin embargo, esta no es la primera vez que los mercenarios extranjeros deciden abandonar el territorio de Ucrania.

Подробнее на: El PMC estadounidense sufrió pérdidas significativas en Ucrania: sus mercenarios fueron evacuados

Esperaaaaa que ahora van a venir estos, juas, juass, juasss












La OTAN considera enviar miles de fuerzas de paz a Ucrania la próxima semana


Las fuerzas de paz de la OTAN pueden ser enviadas a Ucrania




avia-es.com


----------



## Billy Ray (17 Mar 2022)

Este individuo resulta siniestro, es claramente un lacayo de déspotas en la sombra.


----------



## ferrys (17 Mar 2022)

Para flipar en colores. La han dejado hablar. Activar los subtítulos. Nadie había cantado las 40 así y en TV.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (17 Mar 2022)

OT - No sé por qué me he acordado de Simón diciendo esto 

Estamos en una época donde no sé si era algún mensaje o una simple gilipollez o qué


----------



## Mabuse (17 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> esto tambien ocurrió entre los anos 2014 y 2022, sobre todo en los dos primeros anos, os acordais de motorola y givi? ah bueno que son unos cuantos nazis, no llegan a tanto, no...



Ghost, Batman, Motorola y Givi. Todos murieron lejos del frente. Los anglos abrieron la veda, que se anden con cuidado.


----------



## crocodile (17 Mar 2022)

Otro fake ukronazi. No les da vergüenza ni enseñar sus muertos haciéndolos pasar por muertos rusos, observad la Z aún con la pintura fresca .


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (17 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Biden tiene la intención de anunciarle a Xi Jinping que Estados Unidos tomará medidas si resulta que China apoya las acciones de Rusia en Ucrania - Secretario de Estado Blinken.*





Don Luriio dijo:


> No es nuevo ya le llamó asesino hace un año y dijo que pagará un precio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo fastuoso es que esto lo casca cuando una periodista le pregunta si Putin es un dictador criminal y el otro le espeta "NO" y se da la vuelta bastante indignado para flipe de los periodistas, luego una negra le dice que le han preguntado sobre putin. El otro se queda todo flipado y dice que creia que le decian criminal de guerra a EL..... la negra le dice lo que tiene que decir y el anciano se vuelve a la periodista y larga la invectiva a Putin.



No tengo nada en contra de que a Putin se le considere criminal de guerra, no estaria mal que pasara por La Haya en el TPI, lo que me preocupa es que alguien que esta completamente mermado de facultades tenga capacidad de dar ordenes al comando estratégico de las fuerzas armadas de USA.... el problema es que la siguiente que viene es una psicopata totalmente alienada, como se pudo ver como se descojonó haciendo un chiste malo sobre los cientos de miles de refugiados ucranianos delante del presidente polaco, la misma reaccion que tiene cada vez que un periodista le pregunta sobre algo serio.





Un demente o una pirada. Trump, vuelve, porfa.....


----------



## hartman (17 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Ojo a Poltava...una vez cercada Jarkov, le toca el turno a Poltava. Que si cae o resiste es fundamental, para la suerte que pueda correr Dnipro (ciudad estratégica por su importante nudo ferroviario,) y sostener el frente del Dnieper.



poltava es significativo para rusia alli Pedro I derroto decisivamente a los suecos en la guerra del norte.


----------



## Billy Ray (17 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Con el culo en llamas,
> 
> *El PMC estadounidense sufrió pérdidas significativas en Ucrania: sus mercenarios fueron evacuados*
> 
> ...



*"Responderán por cada vida de estas personas con mil de sus vidas"...*

Un comentario tipicamente nazi que evoca episodios de represalia como las Fosas Ardeatinas o Lídice, les pega bastante a esos asesinos. Pero leyendo esto está claro que el ataque fué quirurgico, parece que eliminaron a los "instructores", esto solo puede ser un trabajo de los Spetsnaz.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (17 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Ghost, Batman, Motorola y Givi. Todos murieron lejos del frente. Los anglos abrieron la veda, que se anden con cuidado.



Lo de GIVI y Motorola fue de gili gilis, el Moto en el ascensor de su dorito cueva y el GIVI tomando su breakfast en su ofi " abierta" hasta el amanecer, murió a las 6 de la mañana, en un sitio casi abierto al público.

Esos tíos tenían que haber tomado medidas de seguridad extremas, su " piltra" y donde tomaban decisiones, debería haber sido secreto de estado, y no conocerlo más de cuatro personas.


----------



## kelden (17 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lamentablemente me temo que lo de la guerra nuclear la cuestión no es si la habrá o no, sino cuándo.



Ni los militares yankis, ni los rusos, van a disparar misiles nucleares a no ser que ven amenazada REALMENTE LA EXISTENCIA SUS PAISES. Ya pueden decir misa sus presidentes y políticos que si no sienten una amenaza existencial real no se va a disparar un puto misil.

A Trump hasta le quitaron el maletín por si acaso se le cruzaba el cable más todavía ...


----------



## Waterman (17 Mar 2022)

Que la OTAN arme a Ucrania es participar en la guerra y alimentar una escalada muy peligrosa. Lo sensato seria abandonar a Ucrania a su suerte y que se rindan, cualquier otro movimiento es tensar demasiado la cuerda. Me pregunto cual habria sido la reaccion de Trump, Biden se lo esta tomando todo muy a la ligera, como si los miles de Km que les separan de Rusia hicieran que esten en un sitio seguro cuando esto no funciona asi.


----------



## Marchamaliano (17 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Lo fastuoso es que esto lo casca cuando una periodista le pregunta si Putin es un dictador criminal y el otro le espeta "NO" y se da la vuelta bastante indignado para flipe de los periodistas, luego una negra le dice que le han preguntado sobre putin. El otro se queda todo flipado y dice que creia que le decian criminal de guerra a EL..... la negra le dice lo que tiene que decir y el anciano se vuelve a la periodista y larga la invectiva a Putin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estamos en manos de los hijos del demonio.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Mar 2022)

estoy de acuerdo, ya está más que demostrado


----------



## kelden (17 Mar 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> Que la OTAN arme a Ucrania es participar en la guerra y alimentar una escalada muy peligrosa. Lo sensato seria abandonar a Ucrania a su suerte y que se rindan, cualquier otro movimiento es tensar demasiado la cuerda. Me pregunto cual habria sido la reaccion de Trump, Biden se lo esta tomando todo muy a la ligera, como si los miles de Km que les separan de Rusia hicieran que esten en un sitio seguro cuando esto no funciona asi.



La OTAN manda armas a Ucrania como las mandaba hace 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7 y 8 años. No ha cambiado nada.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Mar 2022)

que el llamado coronavirus está relacionado con esta más que previsible guerra a punto de estallar entre Rusia/China/Irán y países afines contra " occidente " , es indudable . 

Es posible que haya sido un entrenamiento para lo que está por venir . Pero de tantísimas incoherencias de toda esta trama destacan dos :

- que en ningún momento los países occidentales hubiesen planteado la posibilidad de que el coronavirus fuese un ataque biológico que sería lo primero ante tal avance del virus y sólo en los países occidentales ( algo que les hace sospechosos )

- que " Rusia " que desde hace años ya tenía diseñada esta guerra y se fue preparando para las consecuencias económicas y tal y cual ... no hubiese aprovechado la epidemia para ahorrarse la invasión . No habría quedado ante el mundo como estado criminal , se habrían ahorrado la incalculable cantidad de pasta que cuesta movilizar al ejército y todas las sanciones y habría puesto a su títere sin poner en contra a todos los ucranianos que ahora sí que es difícil la reconciliación. 

Es todo muuy raro !

( el cazador de incoherencias )


----------



## El Tuerto (17 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> A traves de MOA en los comentarios encontré que alguien tomo el trabajo de transcribir el discurso de de ayer de Putin. El documento es bastante largo como para reproducirlo aquí, el autor quiso resaltar algunas partes. Desde mi punto de vista reproduciré solo algunas...
> 
> Putin's Must Read Speech Prior to the Meeting on Measures of Social and Economic Support for the Regions
> 
> ...



Es brutal el discurso, habla casi tan bien como la momia de la casa blanca o Peter Pandemias.. 

A destacar:

- Ucrania no se rinde porque no la dejan sus amigos pacifistas.

- Ucrania es la excusa creada por los pacifistas para atacar a Rusia.

- Las medidas contra Rusia y sus ciudadanos, además de ilegales, fuera de derecho y antisemitas, son motivo de agresión y guerra a cara descubierta.

- Medio planeta no comulga con el imperio ni con sus sanciones.

-Rusia lucha por su soberanía y por el futuro de sus hijos, soberanía que hemos perdido todos los siervos del Imperio.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## apocalippsis (17 Mar 2022)

05:59 08.03.2022

El hijo de Trump ridiculizó los "éxitos" del ejército ucraniano y de Biden

*El hijo del expresidente estadounidense Donald Trump criticó a Joe Biden y al ejército ucraniano*





© REUTERS / Gleb Garanich
militar ucraniano. foto de archivo

*MOSCÚ, 8 de marzo - RIA Novosti. *El hijo del expresidente estadounidense Donald Trump, Donald Trump Jr., publicó un meme en Telegram ridiculizando al actual jefe de la Casa Blanca, Joe Biden, y las declaraciones del ejército ucraniano sobre los avances de la operación especial rusa.

El hijo de un político publicó una foto de Biden con el pie de foto "81 millones de votos", recordando los resultados oficiales de las últimas elecciones presidenciales en Estados Unidos, así como tres fotogramas relacionados con la situación en la ex república soviética.

El primero muestra a un piloto militar con la leyenda "fantasma de Kiev", quien, según el funcionario de Kiev , sin presentar ninguna prueba, supuestamente se distinguió en batallas aéreas con las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas .

El segundo cuadro muestra una vista de la isla Zmeiny, en la que, según el presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky , los 13 guardias fronterizos que estaban en la isla fueron asesinados durante una operación especial rusa, supuestamente negándose a rendirse, por lo que recibieron póstumamente el título de Héroe de Ucrania . 

Sin embargo, como informó más tarde el representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, el general de división Igor Konashenkov , 82 militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania estacionados en la zona depusieron voluntariamente las armas y se entregaron a una unidad de las fuerzas armadas rusas.

t.me/TrumpJr/9356


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Marchamaliano (17 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> La OTAN manda armas a Ucrania como las mandaba hace 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7 y 8 años. No ha cambiado nada.



Obviamente los miles de armas anticarro ya estaban allí.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Kreonte (17 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Para flipar en colores. La han dejado hablar. Activar los subtítulos. Nadie había cantado las 40 así y en TV.



Vaya forma de menospreciar a Zelinski por su profesión pasada...que nadie se olvide que Zelinski es graduado en Derecho y, a diferencia de los políticos actuales, está actuando como un verdadero líder, estemos de acuerdo con su posición o no.


----------



## dabuti (17 Mar 2022)

ACOSANDO RUSOS EN ESPAÑA...............


----------



## kenny220 (17 Mar 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> Que la OTAN arme a Ucrania es participar en la guerra y alimentar una escalada muy peligrosa. Lo sensato seria abandonar a Ucrania a su suerte y que se rindan, cualquier otro movimiento es tensar demasiado la cuerda. Me pregunto cual habria sido la reaccion de Trump, Biden se lo esta tomando todo muy a la ligera, como si los miles de Km que les separan de Rusia hicieran que esten en un sitio seguro cuando esto no funciona asi.



Mmmm. 


La URSS debería rendirse, enviar suministros, armas, aviones vía mursmank, Irán, Roosvelt se lo esta tomando todo muy a la ligera, como si los miles de km que les, separan de Alemania hicieran que estén en un sitio seguro .....


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (17 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Ghost, Batman, Motorola y Givi. Todos murieron lejos del frente. Los anglos abrieron la veda, que se anden con cuidado.



hubiese preferido que no se pusieran nombres tan peliculeros en los dos primeros, en fin, honor a a ellos de todos modos


----------



## DasLicht (17 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Para flipar en colores. La han dejado hablar. Activar los subtítulos. Nadie había cantado las 40 así y en TV.



Pienso que he puesto en el ignore como a 20 o 30 usuarios siguiendo este hilo.... y no porque sea pro ruso o pro Putin.. no lo soy. Esa mujer relata muy bien parte de lo que está pasando y esos lunáticos pro-otan que están asaltando el hilo son un insulto a la inteligencia.

Occidente no tiene nada de democrático, es todo una gran mentira de sociedades secretas vinculadas al vaticano. Los nazis.. la esvástica es adoración solar, lo mismo que se adora el domingo.. el día del sol. La marca de autoridad de la bestia del apocalipsis.

Realmente la gente no se plantea nada? En fin, que voy a decir .... después de lo que ha ocurrido en este país con el covid.


----------



## Marchamaliano (17 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> ACOSANDO RUSOS EN ESPAÑA...............



Vaya hijos de puta los nazis de la otan.


----------



## JOS1378 (17 Mar 2022)

Helena Villar


Periodista española y corresponsal de RT en Español informando desde Estados Unidos.




t.me





Hola a todos, feliz jueves.

✍Sobre el Tribunal de La Haya y la posible investigación a Rusia, me parece pertinente hacer algunas observaciones, ahora que se está machacando mediáticamente con esto, hasta tal punto de repreguntar a Biden para obtener un "Putin criminal de guerra”.

Rusia revocó su firma en noviembre de 2016 del Estatuto de Roma, la base legal que creó la Corte Penal Internacional. Esto supone quedarse fuera de su jurisdicción. Cabe destacar que Rusia nunca había ratificado el estatuto pese a la firma. Una firma que jamás sucedió en el caso de China , Israel o Estados Unidos . Este último caso nos puede servir como ejemplo de lo que podría suceder.

Como muchos sabéis, La Haya decidió iniciar una investigación contra Estados Unidos por sus crímenes en Afganistán. Washington respondió en 2020 retirándole la visa y sancionando a investigadores y hasta a la fiscal encargada del caso. La Asamblea de los Estados Partes, que supervisa la Corte, llegó a explicar que la situación no tenía precedentes, en contra de un tribunal creado con tratados internacionales. Sin embargo, ni hubo condena general ni se diseñaron alternativas frente al atropello.

Al contrario. En septiembre del año pasado, el principal fiscal de la Corte Penal Internacional aseguró estar intentando obtener la aprobación para reanudar su investigación sobre los crímenes de guerra cometidos en Afganistán. Esta vez sin investigar la implicación de EEUU.


----------



## Atonito (17 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Para flipar en colores. La han dejado hablar. Activar los subtítulos. Nadie había cantado las 40 así y en TV.



Este video va a durar menos en youtube que un caramelo en la puerta de un colegio.


----------



## El amigo (17 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Probablemente están mentalmente más sanos que en el sur, a pesar del adoctrinamiento.



Sin duda, están mentalmente enfocados en poder al menos comer una vez al día.


----------



## .Kaikus (17 Mar 2022)

*Democracia de dos velocidades...*


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Mar 2022)

la única aportación conocida de los turcochinos a la humanidad es bombardear y destruir ciudades completamente, pero que ni siquiera pueden tomar porque hay unos cuantos soldados protegiéndola, mucho más inteligentes y con más cojones que ellos


----------



## Guanotopía (17 Mar 2022)

Uranio, el otro negocio de Putin que pagas de tu bolsillo


España importa desde Rusia el 40-50% del concentrado de uranio que necesita el lobby nuclear




es.greenpeace.org





Si es que lo de Europa es un suicidio en toda regla.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (17 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> hubiese preferido que no se pusieran nombres tan peliculeros en los dos primeros, en fin, honor a a ellos de todos modos



Motes de la gente que " fábrica" mitos en una República recién creada.

De todas formas Givi era especial , recuerdo el vídeo donde hizo temblar de miedo, a un comandante de Aidar, sin tocarle un pelo.

_-;Mirame a los ojos, sabes quién soy?

- Si Givi.

- Que te hemos hecho, para que vengas a esta tierra a bombardear escuelas y mercados?..

- Yo yo ..(._temblores.)

Pero murió como un bobo, exceso de confianza, iba de sobrado, en cuanto a su seguridad personal.


----------



## Mabuse (17 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Lo de GIVI y Motorola fue de gili gilis, el Moto en el ascensor de su dorito cueva y el GIVI tomando su breakfast en su ofi " abierta" hasta el amanecer, murió a las 6 de la mañana, en un sitio casi abierto al público.
> 
> Esos tíos tenían que haber tomado medidas de seguridad extremas, su " piltra" y donde tomaban decisiones, debería haber sido secreto de estado, y no conocerlo más de cuatro personas.



La falsa seguridad que se debe sentir al cambiar del frente a la retaguardia supongo. Los cuatro eran gente de primera línea.

Aunque lo del grad estallando y Givi mirando cómo cae la metralla sin que se le caiga la ceniza del pitillo hace pensar que también estaban un poco pirados. Nadie normal llega a ser un líder carismático y ellos lo eran.


----------



## ussser (17 Mar 2022)

http s ://t.me/TrumpJr/9359

XD


----------



## Gotthard (17 Mar 2022)

Burbujero27 dijo:


>



Una pena de propaganda barata. Empezo muy bien, pero ha contado el relato oficial sin salirse una puta coma.


----------



## JOS1378 (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Poseidón (17 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Vaya forma de menospreciar a Zelinski por su profesión pasada...que nadie se olvide que Zelinski es graduado en Derecho y, a diferencia de los políticos actuales, está actuando c*omo un verdadero líder*, estemos de acuerdo con su posición o no.



JAJAJAJAJA cuando aparezca dentro de unas semanas a miles de kilometros de Kiev me voy a partir el pecho.


----------



## piru (17 Mar 2022)

El Tuerto dijo:


> En su línea.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 987885
> 
> ...




Ahora es vegano.


----------



## .Kaikus (17 Mar 2022)

Le tiran un ATGM de mas de 100.000 dolares contra un camion que le costara a la federacion 15.000 dolares, estan matando moscas a cañonazos subvencionados, del chofer solo quedo el culo...


----------



## JOS1378 (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## visaman (17 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Mmmm.
> 
> 
> La URSS debería rendirse, enviar suministros, armas, aviones vía mursmank, Irán, * Roosvelt* se lo esta tomando todo muy a la ligera, como si los miles de km que les, separan de Alemania hicieran que estén en un sitio seguro .....



yo creo que puede estando bajo tierra como esta........................colega


----------



## Tmax400 (17 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Se impone la creación de un comité burbujista de control de calidad de los refugiados. Propongo a Segismunda, Penigentiacite y Dodoria para el control de los refuciados masculinos y yo mismo, Visaman y Qualición para el control de calidad femenino. Deberíamos enviar un escrito al ministerio del ramo para pedir una pequeña subvención de unos pocos minolles y un palacete en el Viso como centro de operaciones.
> Se avecinan tiempos duros, qué menos que poner nuestro granito de arena.



Falta docsmoking para que haga los reconocimientos de venéreas


----------



## JOS1378 (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## visaman (17 Mar 2022)

cuando se descubra con pruebas fehacientes aportadas por friker jimenez y otros expertos que todo esto pasa por sacar a paco del escorial, no van a tener a donde huir muchos.


----------



## Angkor Wat (17 Mar 2022)

Tras miles de mensajes leídos, ha llegado a darme algo de pena (poca, la verdad) la OTAN, y es que a ellos sólo les apoyan en el hilo los zombies que se tragan todo lo de los medios o los CMs de pago, mientras que la grandísima mayoría de los que apoyamos o simpatizamos con los rusos lo hacemos por valores o "por amor al arte", por lo menos yo no he visto un rublo aún, jejeje.

Los Estados Hunidos siempre gastando papel de impresora a lo loco, como los aviones de última generación; los yankis hacen uno que apenas funciona, con el mismo dinero los rusos te hacen 3, y este modelo ya está probado en Siria y en está en condiciones.

Se nota el fin del dominio anglosionista en general, otra cosa es que en España nos llegue pronto la liberación de estos psicópatas.


----------



## Discordante (17 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



Ya hasta los satelites se le rebotan. Rusia va a desaparecer de la geopolitica despues de esto. Quedara como un area para el saqueo de recursos naturales por parte de China, India y algun otro.

Que error mas grave y estupido. En fin. Asi escriben la historia los megalomanos que controlan los leviatanes que no deberian existir llamados estados.


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (17 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


>



He visto chistes de wyoming mas espontaneos.


----------



## kasperle1966 (17 Mar 2022)

*Las ‘operaciones antiterroristas’ del SBU en el Donbas* 







Recientemente uno de los ucranianos encargados de las negociaciones con Rusia, *Denis Kireiev*, fue secuestrado y asesinado inmediatamente después por el SBU, el Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania.
No fue un caso aislado. Poco antes el alcalde de Kreminna, Vladimir Struk, partidario de negociar con Rusia, también fue secuestrado y asesinado por el SBU de un disparo en el corazón a bocajarro.
El SBU, integrado por 30.000 pistoleros, es la peor organización criminal de Europa y uno de los cuerpos de policía más aterradores de las últimas décadas. El año pasado, cuando el gobierno de Zelensky negociaba su ingreso en la OTAN, el Consejo Atlántico pidió su reforma (1).
Fueron los encargados de aplastar las movilizaciones contra el Golpe de Estado de 2014, después de que una ley del Parlamento ucraniano calificara a la Guerra del Donbass como una “operación antiterrorista” que dura ya 8 años.
Desde entonces el SBU, que se encargaba del contraespionaje, se puso en marcha para detener, torturar y asesinar a los antifascistas, calificados como “prorrusos”.
El SBU puede detener sin orden judicial a cualquier persona, lo que ha favorecido las redadas de miles de personas que serán encarceladas, drogadas, torturadas, desaparecidas o asesinadas.
En 2004, durante la “revolución naranja”, el New York Times ya acusó al SBU de la desestabilización de Ucrania. Mediante amenazas el servicio de seguridad paralizó la intervención de la milicia, las fuerzas antidisturbios, denunció el periódico.
*Los asesinatos selectivos de dirigentes del Donbas*
Una década después, el SBU volvió a participar en el Golpe de Estado, según denunció el coronel Vasil Prozorov, dirigente de una unidad antiterrorista del SBU, en una rueda de prensa (2) convocada para describir “los crímenes de las autoridades ucranianas en el ámbito de la operación antiterrorista”, según reconoció.
“Estaba profundamente convencido de que en febrero de 2014, el poder en Ucrania fue tomado por un grupo de villanos, que realmente lanzaron una guerra civil en el país para mantenerse en el poder y elevar su propio nivel de bienestar, sin pensar en el pueblo. No me identifico con estas autoridades. Cuando me di cuenta de que se había producido un golpe de estado nacionalista, antipopular e incluso nazi, decidí luchar contra estas autoridades con cualquier método a mi alcance”, dijo a los periodistas.
En abril de 2014, incluso antes de que comenzaran los enfrentamientos armados en el Donbas, el gobierno de Kiev no planteó una solución pacífica del conflicto en la región.
“El centro antiterrorista del SBU se encargó efectivamente de la operación antiterrorista en el este de Ucrania hasta la primavera de 2018, mientras que mis responsabilidades incluían mantener el contacto con otras fuerzas […] Esto me permitió recibir información de varios servicios especiales de Ucrania: el Ministerio de Defensa, el Estado Mayor, la Dirección General de Inteligencia, la Guardia Nacional, la Policía Nacional e incluso el Consejo Nacional de Seguridad y Defensa, donde asistí repetidamente a reuniones a puerta cerrada”, añadió Prozorov.
Las fuerzas de seguridad ucranianas comenzaron a planificar la operación en el Donbas antes de lo que oficialmente anunciaron y el ejército participó ilegalmente en ella. Cuando no lograron resolver rápidamente la guerra, el SBU preparó una serie de propuestas para ponerle fin. “Hubo sugerencias sobre cómo justificar las operaciones especiales de las unidades armadas. Además, *dichas operaciones especiales preveían inicialmente un gran número de víctimas civiles, que más tarde serían declaradas cómplices de los terroristas*”, dijo.
El SBU estuvo involucrado en todos los asesinatos de alto perfil en el Donbas. Prozorov lo oyó del subsecretario del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional y Defensa de Ucrania, Serhiy Kryvonos. Los pistoleros ucranianos asesinaron a un gran número de dirigentes de las repúblicas populares de Donetsk y Lugansk. Por ejemplo, mataron a comandantes conocidos por sus nombres de guerra Givi y Motorola y planearon también matar a dos milicianas apodadas Korsa y Bagira, admitió el coronel.
“Me ha sorprendido mucho saber que en los medios de comunicación rusos se ha extendido la opinión de que muchos dirigentes y mandos militares de las repúblicas populares de Donetsk y Lugansk fueron asesinados en disputas internas. Quiero asegurarles que eso es falso. Fueron neutralizados por los servicios especiales de Ucrania”, confesó Prozorov.
*Las prisiones secretas del SBU en Ucrania*
El SBU tiene prisiones secretas en la zona de la operación antiterrorista del Donbas. Una de ellas, llamada “la biblioteca”, se encuentra en el aeródromo de Mariupol. En ella prisión se torturó y mató a personas, reconoció el coronel.
“No podemos ignorar un asunto como el de las prisiones secretas en la zona de la ATO [operación antiterrorista]. Una vez más, no puedo hablar de todas esas prisiones. Pero conozco muy bien la que se encuentra en el aeródromo de Mariupol… Es difícil hablar de ‘la biblioteca’… Empezó a funcionar en enero de 2017. No tengo más información. En los dos meses de mis rotaciones en el verano y otoño de 2014, más de 300 personas pasaron por ‘la biblioteca’”, dijo Prozorov.
Al menos dos detenidos murieron durante las torturas en “la biblioteca”, añadió.
*Las redes de la CIA en Kiev*
Los sicarios de la CIA visitan a menudo las oficinas centrales del SBU en Kiev para planificar operaciones. “Después de 2014… los oficiales de la CIA están en Kiev, en apartamentos secretos y casas de campo. A menudo visitan la oficina central del SBU, para celebrar reuniones y planificar operaciones”, dijo Prozorov a los periodistas.
Dos representantes del servicio de inteligencia exterior de Reino Unido, el MI6, visitaron el SBU en 2016. “No solo vinieron a reunirse con la dirección del SBU, sino que luego visitaron la zona donde se llevaba a cabo la operación antiterrorista, la ciudad de Kramatorsk”.
(1) Getting Ukraine’s security service reform right
(2) https://www.pakistanpoint.com/en/st...cer-describes-crimes-committed-by-ukrain.html


----------



## midelburgo (17 Mar 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> La insurgencia iraquí si que lo hizo con mucho éxito. Es donde mas bajas les causaron a los yankees.
> Recuerdo que pagaban sueldazos a camioneros dispuestos a ir a jugársela para llevar suministros a las bases.
> Y eso que hablamos de que la insurgencia iraquí tenia pocos medios y afectarían a mucho menos del 1% de la carga movida.



En esta nueva era de drones suicidas baratos los usanos no hubieran podido mantenerse en Irak. Ni en Afganistan. Ni los rusos podran en Ucrania.


----------



## Mabuse (17 Mar 2022)

Tmax400 dijo:


> Falta docsmoking para que haga los reconocimientos de venéreas



Tiene razón, hace falta una sección médica. Prpopngo a Billy Fockabocas para los preñes nucleares.


----------



## Eneko Aritza (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Rafl Eg (17 Mar 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> Que la OTAN arme a Ucrania es participar en la guerra y alimentar una escalada muy peligrosa. Lo sensato seria abandonar a Ucrania a su suerte y que se rindan, cualquier otro movimiento es tensar demasiado la cuerda. Me pregunto cual habria sido la reaccion de Trump, Biden se lo esta tomando todo muy a la ligera, como si los miles de Km que les separan de Rusia hicieran que esten en un sitio seguro cuando esto no funciona asi.



Con Trump ni siquiera habría tenido lugar esta operación de Rusia, porque Trump no le habría dado el OK a Ucrania y a otros elementos otánicos para lanzar una gran ofensiva contra el Donbass como ya llevaba meses preparándose. 

Fué llegar Biden a la presidencia y reactivarse lo que se había quedado "en espera" desde el 2016


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (17 Mar 2022)

1. Según Yury y una multitud de otras fuentes, el ejército de #Rusia ha tomado el control total de #Rubezhnoye , que está justo al norte de #Severodonetsk . Severodonetsk y el área circundante es el último trozo de tierra de #Luhansk que aún está bajo el control de #Ucrania .



El ejército de #Rusia también ha avanzado en las cercanías de #Donetsk . Podolyaka informa que es probable que #Marinka ahora también esté bajo control ruso y que el ejército ucraniano abandonó su posición en #Uglyadar . 





3. El desarrollo más sorprendente puede estar en el frente sur, donde Podolyaka, citando un informe militar de #Ucrania , sugiere que el ejército ruso pudo haber roto las posiciones de la UAF y se movió en #Dnipro Oblast acercándose a #KryvyiRih .
https://twitter.com/SergeRousskikh/status/1504550050529099782/photo/1


----------



## piru (17 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> 05:59 08.03.2022
> 
> El hijo de Trump ridiculizó los "éxitos" del ejército ucraniano y de Biden
> 
> ...




El meme:


----------



## midelburgo (17 Mar 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Las ‘operaciones antiterroristas’ del SBU en el Donbas*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay que leer esta noticia junto a la de que al parlamento europeo le parece estupendo meter a esta gente en la UE por la via rapida.


----------



## Glokta (17 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Vaya forma de menospreciar a Zelinski por su profesión pasada...que nadie se olvide que Zelinski es graduado en Derecho y, a diferencia de los políticos actuales, está actuando como un verdadero líder, estemos de acuerdo con su posición o no.



Ironicamente, el que haya sido comico y no político de profesión es lo que creo que ha hecho que no huya como una rata

Yanukovich si huyó como una rata


----------



## raptors (17 Mar 2022)

Tmax400 dijo:


> Falta docsmoking para que haga los reconocimientos de venéreas



Apoyo la mocion....


----------



## Kreonte (17 Mar 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> Ironicamente, el que haya sido comico y no político de profesión es lo que creo que ha hecho que no huya como una rata
> 
> Yanukovich si huyó como una rata



Yanukovich, ratero en la juventud, rata en la vejez.



> On 15 December 1967, at the age of 17, Yanukovych was sentenced to *three years imprisonment for participating in a robbery and assault*.[37] On 8 June 1970 he was *convicted for a second time on charges of assault*. He was sentenced to two years of imprisonment and did not appeal against the verdict. Decades later, Yanukovych characterised his arrests and imprisonment as "mistakes of youth".[38]


----------



## raptors (17 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Ya hasta los satelites se le rebotan. Rusia va a desaparecer de la geopolitica despues de esto. Quedara como un area para el saqueo de recursos naturales por parte de China, India y algun otro.
> 
> Que error mas grave y estupido. En fin. Asi escriben la historia los megalomanos que controlan los leviatanes que no deberian existir llamados estados.



Ja ja asi o mas empinado proUsa...??


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Mar 2022)

medios chinos gubernamentales


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (17 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 987801



Ya no engaña a nadie.

P.D. Me la suda que me llame HISTERICO.

MATÓN


----------



## Dula (17 Mar 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> Que la OTAN arme a Ucrania es participar en la guerra y alimentar una escalada muy peligrosa. Lo sensato seria abandonar a Ucrania a su suerte y que se rindan, cualquier otro movimiento es tensar demasiado la cuerda. Me pregunto cual habria sido la reaccion de Trump, Biden se lo esta tomando todo muy a la ligera, como si los miles de Km que les separan de Rusia hicieran que esten en un sitio seguro cuando esto no funciona asi.



Lo sensaso sería que desistiera Rusia de sus ansias imperialistas propias de primeros de siglo pasado, abandonara Ucrania y regresara a su país. Aquí con amenazas de que tiene armas nucleares y puede ocasionar una guerra nuclear, quiere justificarse la barbarie que está haciendo. Y de ninguna manera eso es así, porque, un tipajo como el Putín, hoy lo hace con Ucrania y mañana se mete a invadir a cualquier estado báltico, y después a Polonía, Moldavia o Rumanía... o al que le eche el ojo al psicópata de Putín. Todo es mucho más sencillo: hacer desaparecer a ese personaje de una vez por todas. Y sea cual sea la forma en que se haga, yo creo que será aceptada. Por los de dentro de su país y por supuesto, por los de fuera.


----------



## Fauna iberica (17 Mar 2022)

Espero que los chinos aumenten su retórica ante los psicópatas de la OTAN.
La próxima que se caguen en la puta madre del pelele danés ese.


----------



## Peineto (17 Mar 2022)

Gotthard
Unser Giftzwerg
................
No tengo nada en contra de que a Putin se le considere criminal de guerra, no estaria mal que pasara por La Haya en el TPI

Fin de la cita.


----------



## yawo123 (17 Mar 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Gotthard
> Unser Giftzwerg
> ................
> No tengo nada en contra de que a Putin se le considere criminal de guerra, no estaria mal que pasara por La Haya en el TPI
> ...



Cuando vaya Bush y Obama antes


----------



## crocodile (17 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> ACOSANDO RUSOS EN ESPAÑA...............



Los medios de tv OTAN españoles fomentan el odio y la xenofobia, son criminales como sus amos de USA/OTAN


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Mar 2022)

3 militares yankees neutralizados…
…los tenientes Logan Schroom y Cruz Toblin, así como el capitán Michael Hawker. Según algunos informes, no era la primera vez que estaban en Ucrania. Al menos desde 2018.


https://topwar.ru/193641-na-pozicijah-unichtozhennogo-v-rajone-marinki-ukrainskogo-batalona-obnaruzheny-lichnye-veschi-amerikanskih-instruktorov.html


…
Según las fosas marianas en un estado lamentable…parecido a cosas vistas ya en veteranos…


----------



## piru (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

❗ La situación en Mariupol a partir de las 23.00 horas del 17 de marzo de 2022

▪No hay avances especiales al final del día: en el oeste de la ciudad hay combate de francotiradores y ATGM. Al sur de la Academia de Policía las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa no avanzó.

▪En el este, las unidades chechenas pudieron afianzarse en jardines y arboledas en la costa de la región de la Margen Izquierda. En Azovstal todavía está el enemigo.

▪Se están librando batallas activas en el norte pero no hay una línea clara de control territorial.

▪Los refugiados fueron evacuados activamente del distrito de Zhovtnevy.

Mapa en alta resolución

#Mariupol #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Roedr (17 Mar 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> Ironicamente, el que haya sido comico y no político de profesión es lo que creo que ha hecho que no huya como una rata
> 
> Yanukovich si huyó como una rata



Está fuera de Kiev hace un montón de tiempo. Hace poco sacó un vídeo acompañado por una que había muerto hace semanas.


----------



## Castellano (17 Mar 2022)

Dula dijo:


> Lo sensaso sería que desistiera Rusia de sus ansias imperialistas propias de primeros de siglo pasado, abandonara Ucrania y regresara a su país. Aquí con amenazas de que tiene armas nucleares y puede ocasionar una guerra nuclear, quiere justificarse la barbarie que está haciendo. Y de ninguna manera eso es así, porque, un tipajo como el Putín, hoy lo hace con Ucrania y mañana se mete a invadir a cualquier estado báltico, y después a Polonía, Moldavia o Rumanía... o al que le eche el ojo al psicópata de Putín. Todo es mucho más sencillo: hacer desaparecer a ese personaje de una vez por todas. Y sea cual sea la forma en que se haga, yo creo que será aceptada. Por los de dentro de su país y por supuesto, por los de fuera.



Claro que sí, guapi


----------



## Guanotopía (17 Mar 2022)

Cruzando el monte o vistiéndose de mujer: así intentan huir de la guerra los desertores ucranianos


Los hombres mayores de 18 años que no tengan más de tres hijo a cargo, sean viudos o presenten problemas de salud están obligados a quedarse en Ucrania para hacer frente a la invasión de Putin.




www.lasexta.com


----------



## Teuro (17 Mar 2022)

En el mapa expansionista del Kremlin evidentemente está Bosnia en la lista de naciones a eliminar, sería absorvida por Serbia dándole salida al mar. Para Rusia es inaceptable tener nukes otánicas a 500km de Moscú, pero tiene todo el derecho del mundo a tenerlas a 300km de Roma o 450 de Berlín.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (17 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Sera el orden liberal anglo lo que van a destruir. No la civilización. En su soberbia los liberales anglofilos piensan que antes de ellos y después de ellos no habrá nada. O peor, se creen el culmen de la civilización en un ejercicio de Hybris nivel premium. está claro que no leyeron a Ortega



Qué civilización y en que estado existirá despues de caer miles de bombas nucleares????
Igual sabes algo que desconocemos


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (17 Mar 2022)

TORREVIEJO dijo:


> Lo que hay es que lanzar termobaricas sin parar



En torrevieja serian unas fallas cojonudas


----------



## NPI (17 Mar 2022)

El Instituto




ha hablado


----------



## Fauna iberica (17 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Apuestas fuerte conforero.



Un error, subestimar a los EEUU, son unos psicópatas y asesinos, peto tienen todavía un poder mantener litar inmenso para incendiar el mundo.
Y si se ven perdidos lo harán sin dudarlo.
Son fascistas y por lo tanto capaces de hacerlo.


----------



## cryfar74 (17 Mar 2022)

El Tuerto dijo:


> -Rusia lucha por su soberanía y por el futuro de sus hijos, soberanía que hemos perdido todos los siervos del Imperio.




Por encima de todo el discurso sobresale la opinión que para Rusia ésta guerra es *existencial*. Tan solo lo ocurrido en la segunda guerra mundial se equipara a ese mensaje.

No habrá vuelta atrás, de modo que los que pensaron bajaría las pretensiones en una futura negociación creo deberían olvidar esa idea.

Puso las cartas encima de la mesa.

Solo hay que ver que jugada tiene occidente, seguir adelante tambien? No se.

Pusieron antes, algún forero lo refirió, sobre el portátil del hijo de Biden que parece ahora si certifican desde los propios medios Usanos como verdadero. Leí en algún lado, la opinión sobre que esta noticia, tratada de tapadillo en la prensa Usana, puede tener el significado que no todos dentro del gobierno Usano están de acuerdo como se están desarrollando los acontecimientos tras el discurso de Putin. No todos quieren se escale a un punto donde la propia supervivencia de EEUU este comprometida y tal vez quieran dan un paso atrás, de ahí piensen el desprestigio por el asunto del portátil haga caer a Biden o al menos el sepa del descontento y actúe en consecuencia.


----------



## Demodé (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (17 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


>



Un poco de humor.

Mode terrordiaros occidentales ON

Imágenes muy duras , combates cuerpo a cuerpo en Ucrania.

Una" babuska " y un "dieduska" se enfrentan en un combate cuerpo a cuerpo, contra los invasores rusos.

La abuela, le espeta al soldado ruso "espasiva", que significa... invasor, te voy a hacer el " abrazo del oso': y partirte el costillar.

Mode terrordiaro occidental off


----------



## Guanotopía (17 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Con Trump ni siquiera habría tenido lugar esta operación de Rusia, porque Trump no le habría dado el OK a Ucrania y a otros elementos otánicos para lanzar una gran ofensiva contra el Donbass como ya llevaba meses preparándose.
> 
> Fué llegar Biden a la presidencia y reactivarse lo que se había quedado "en espera" desde el 2016



No sé si te has enterado de que Zelenski y Azov llevan dando por culo al donbass desde el 2014, así que es mucho suponer que Putin no se le hincharían los cojones si estuviese Trump.


----------



## agarcime (17 Mar 2022)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Demodé (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## tomasjos (17 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Qué civilización y en que estado existirá despues de caer miles de bombas nucleares????
> Igual sabes algo que desconocemos



No va a caer ninguna bomba nuclear. Simplemente Asía y África y America Latina le dejarán de vender nada de nada al Occidente liberal, que tendrá que valerse por si mismo. Y ahí se producirá la quiebra de los proxis anglófilos en Europa, que serán expulsados del continente, con lo que Europa será un polo independiente de una vez, de rusos, de chinos y de anglos.


----------



## Burbujístico (17 Mar 2022)

Llàtzer de Economia Directa, piensa que la cosa va mal para Rusia. 




Enviat des del meu POCOPHONE F1 usant Tapatalk


----------



## Azog el Profanador (17 Mar 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Cruzando el monte o vistiéndose de mujer: así intentan huir de la guerra los desertores ucranianos
> 
> 
> Los hombres mayores de 18 años que no tengan más de tres hijo a cargo, sean viudos o presenten problemas de salud están obligados a quedarse en Ucrania para hacer frente a la invasión de Putin.
> ...



No comprendo como ser viudo es un eximente para el servicio militar. Tener familia numerosa a cargo , sí , tener familiares minusválidos , si, pero ¿ser viudo?


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

Voenkor Yu.:
Se recibió la confirmación de que el enemigo no avanzó mas en Verkhnetoretsk, zona de Gorlovsky.

Anteriormente, llegó información sobre la ocupación de Verkhnetoretskoye por las fuerzas del NM de la RPD y los intentos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de recuperarlo. Durante el día no hubo información inteligible sobre operaciones militares en esta zona. 
Las fuentes señalaron las acciones activas de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas y el trabajo de la artillería del NM DPR.

Por la noche, la imagen se hizo más clara: los intentos de contraataque del enemigo terminaron con la derrota de las columnas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el momento del despliegue y la *destrucción de una docena de vehículos blindados.
*
@voenkorkotenok


----------



## Roedr (17 Mar 2022)

Dula dijo:


> Lo sensaso sería que desistiera Rusia de sus ansias imperialistas propias de primeros de siglo pasado, abandonara Ucrania y regresara a su país. Aquí con amenazas de que tiene armas nucleares y puede ocasionar una guerra nuclear, quiere justificarse la barbarie que está haciendo. Y de ninguna manera eso es así, porque, un tipajo como el Putín*, hoy lo hace con Ucrania y mañana se mete a invadir a cualquier estado báltico, y después a Polonía, Moldavia o Rumanía*... o al que le eche el ojo al psicópata de Putín. *Todo es mucho más sencillo: hacer desaparecer a ese personaje de una vez por todas.* Y sea cual sea la forma en que se haga, yo creo que será aceptada. Por los de dentro de su país y por supuesto, por los de fuera.



Post navideño. Primero, Rusia está que ni es capaz de invadir Ucrania, como para entrar en guerra con la OTAN. Segundo, aunque recuperase la extensión de la URSS, aquí no llegan, no tenemos motivos para nos ser neutrales. Por mí, como si se zampan Bruselas. Y tercero, dados los precedentes de Rusia las posibilidades de que Putin sea sucedido por alguien más blando son remotas tendiendo a cero.


----------



## Katakroker (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Mar 2022)

Gran hilo de nuevo de Garry Kasparov, menuda lección le está dando Ucrania a los decadentes y cobardes "líderes" occidentales


----------



## vladimirovich (17 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> 1. Según Yury y una multitud de otras fuentes, el ejército de #Rusia ha tomado el control total de #Rubezhnoye , que está justo al norte de #Severodonetsk . Severodonetsk y el área circundante es el último trozo de tierra de #Luhansk que aún está bajo el control de #Ucrania .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El problema de los rusos es que su ritmo de bajas es muy superior al ritmo de conquista de aldeas Dmitry de mierda.


----------



## notengodeudas (17 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Para flipar en colores. La han dejado hablar. Activar los subtítulos. Nadie había cantado las 40 así y en TV.



Brutal
Queda gente decente en el periodismo


----------



## ferrys (17 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> No comprendo como ser viudo es un eximente para el servicio militar. Tener familia numerosa a cargo , sí , tener familiares minusválidos , si, pero ¿ser viudo?



¿quien cuida de tus hijos?


----------



## Teuro (17 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Sera el orden liberal anglo lo que van a destruir. No la civilización. En su soberbia los liberales anglofilos piensan que antes de ellos y después de ellos no habrá nada. O peor, se creen el culmen de la civilización en un ejercicio de Hybris nivel premium. está claro que no leyeron a Ortega



Despues de "esto", pues mire, lo mismo hay 5.000 años de edad media. Nada está escrito ni a salvo y lo mismo que hay "mejoras" hay "peoras".


----------



## Castellano (17 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> ACOSANDO RUSOS EN ESPAÑA...............



Y recordar que esta rusa se pasaba el día atacando a Podemos y Pablo Iglesias y alabando a Abascal.

Toma dos tazas!!!


----------



## Azog el Profanador (17 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> ¿quien cuida de tus hijos?



Pues se me ocurren hermanas, abuelos.


----------



## agarcime (17 Mar 2022)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Roedr (17 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Pues se me ocurren hermanas, abuelos.



joder cuanto sabéis de la vida algunos ...


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (17 Mar 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Y recordar que esta rusa se pasaba el día atacando a Podemos y Pablo Iglesias y alabando a Abascal.
> 
> Toma dos tazas!!!



Alumna aventajada del que ya sabemos


----------



## Seronoser (17 Mar 2022)

Don Luriio dijo:


> No es nuevo ya le llamó asesino hace un año y dijo que pagará un precio
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lo más importante de la noticia es que...ha vuelto Xavier Colás!!
Desde donde dice que escribe?...


----------



## InigoMontoya (17 Mar 2022)

como va la guerraza ,tetes? quien va ganando?


----------



## Roedr (17 Mar 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> como va la guerraza ,tetes? quien va ganando?



CalvoLópez, menudo tráfico tiene ahora.


----------



## Teuro (17 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Muy buena observación...



El problema de occidente es que está "disperso" en 4 lugares distintos del mundo: América, Europa, alguans placitas en Asia (Japón, Corea del Sur) y Oceanía, mientras que el eje chinoruso es todo tierra contínua, por lo que puede concentrar más sus fuerzas. En realidad las placitas de Asía están más que vendidas. En caso de guerra primero acabarían con el este de Asia, luego Europa para más tarde invadir Oceanía. Supongo que dejarían a Norteamérica aislada.


----------



## ferrys (17 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Pues se me ocurren hermanas, abuelos.



Vaya humanidad que tiene usted.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (17 Mar 2022)

*El Pentágono dice que Putin puede amenazar con usar armas nucleares (9:40 p. m.)*

Se puede esperar que Putin amenace con usar armas nucleares contra Occidente si continúa la dura resistencia ucraniana a la invasión de Rusia, agotando la mano de obra y el equipo convencionales, según la Agencia de Inteligencia de Defensa del Pentágono.

A medida que la guerra y sus consecuencias económicas debilitan lentamente la fuerza convencional rusa, "es probable que Rusia dependa cada vez más de su disuasión nuclear para señalar a Occidente y proyectar su fuerza a sus audiencias internas y externas", según una nueva evaluación de DIA preparada para House Armed Services. Comité.

Fuente: directo de Bloomberg Ukraine Update: U.S. House Votes to Make Russia a Trade Pariah

*Señores vayan poniendo en orden sus vidas con Dios*


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Mar 2022)

República Socialista Soviética de Kherson:


----------



## Burbujo II (17 Mar 2022)

*BAIA. El canal de Telegram “Médicos por la Verdad Argentina”: de desinformar sobre la COVID-19 a desinformar a favor de Putin*


----------



## Teuro (17 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Lo fastuoso es que esto lo casca cuando una periodista le pregunta si Putin es un dictador criminal y el otro le espeta "NO" y se da la vuelta bastante indignado para flipe de los periodistas, luego una negra le dice que le han preguntado sobre putin. El otro se queda todo flipado y dice que creia que le decian criminal de guerra a EL..... la negra le dice lo que tiene que decir y el anciano se vuelve a la periodista y larga la invectiva a Putin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ciertamene el nivel político de los líderes occidentales es patético. Casi que me da que pensar que el problema de las democracias occidentales no son las dictaduras y teocrácias, sino la estupidez evidente de sus sociedades.


----------



## Teuro (17 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ni los militares yankis, ni los rusos, van a disparar misiles nucleares a no ser que ven amenazada REALMENTE LA EXISTENCIA SUS PAISES. Ya pueden decir misa sus presidentes y políticos que si no sienten una amenaza existencial real no se va a disparar un puto misil.
> 
> A Trump hasta le quitaron el maletín por si acaso se le cruzaba el cable más todavía ...



Dicen los rumores que a Nixon le dieron uno falso. Pero hay un problema, se presupone que hay controles con el presidente de EEUU, intuyo que también habrá un "aparato" detrás del chino. Pero ¿y los rusos?, aquí me temo que los que hablan con putin están a un chillido de este para que se meen encima.


----------



## Seronoser (17 Mar 2022)

hartman dijo:


> poltava es significativo para rusia alli Pedro I derroto decisivamente a los suecos en la guerra del norte.



Y hay un museo espectacular, pequeño pero tremendo, en el lugar del campo de batalla.
Muy bien mantenido, con orgullo.
Banderas suecas y rusas en mitad de la nada.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## CEMENTITOS (17 Mar 2022)

agarcime dijo:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Europa tiene un problema GRAVE.
Esto de que las armas enviadas (misiles, fusiles...) iban a acabar en el mercado negro matando ciudadanos europeos ya lo dijimos algunos hace mucho tiempo, mientras la prensa hacía pasar imágenes de videojuegos como reales para engañar al personal.
Ahora, dias despues, esa misma prensa vendida y traidora se hace la nueva vendiendo la obviedad como una especie de amenaza de Putin ¿? (Alguien lo entiende?)
Los borregos me dan mucha pena.
Esto ya no es un medicamento experimental.
Esto serán atentados frecuentes como el de la sala Bataclán, esto serán muertos en supermercados alemanes, esto serán tiroteos en París y Madrid.
Esto van a ser MUERTES DIRECTAS, mientras la prensa hace caja mostrando cadáveres de vacuñaos europeo tiroteados con armas militares de origen europeo.

Vais a cansaros de aplaudir a las 8...id preparándoos.
VAN A POR VOSOTROS


----------



## Teuro (17 Mar 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> Que la OTAN arme a Ucrania es participar en la guerra y alimentar una escalada muy peligrosa. Lo sensato seria abandonar a Ucrania a su suerte y que se rindan, cualquier otro movimiento es tensar demasiado la cuerda. Me pregunto cual habria sido la reaccion de Trump, Biden se lo esta tomando todo muy a la ligera, como si los miles de Km que les separan de Rusia hicieran que esten en un sitio seguro cuando esto no funciona asi.



Lo lógico sería tener un debate directo, cara a cara con Putin en la ONU, que nos aclare al resto del planeta si desde el punto de vista ruso Ucrania es una nación soberana o bien una esclava de Rusia, y si es así, a entender del mandatario Ruso, habría que preguntarle que cuántas nacions en el mundo están en la misma situación. Y que aclare de una vez cual es de verdad "su lucha".


----------



## Salamandra (17 Mar 2022)

@rang


Fauna iberica dijo:


> Un error, subestimar a los EEUU, son unos psicópatas y asesinos, peto tienen todavía un poder mantener litar inmenso para incendiar el mundo.
> Y si se ven perdidos lo harán sin dudarlo.
> Son fascistas y por lo tanto capaces de hacerlo.



Tambien mencionar que ha habido dos contratos importantes entre Rusia y China el primero fue en euros, el segundo... no.


----------



## Mabuse (17 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *El Pentágono dice que Putin puede amenazar con usar armas nucleares (9:40 p. m.)*
> 
> Se puede esperar que Putin amenace con usar armas nucleares contra Occidente si continúa la dura resistencia ucraniana a la invasión de Rusia, agotando la mano de obra y el equipo convencionales, según la Agencia de Inteligencia de Defensa del Pentágono.
> 
> ...



DEsde luego no es Biden el único senil en el gobierno de EEUU, qué manía de confundir "ellos" con "nosotros".


----------



## NoRTH (17 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Europa tiene un problema GRAVE.
> Esto de que las armas enviadas (misiles, fusiles...) iban a acabar en el mercado negro matando ciudadanos europeos ya lo dijimos algunos hace mucho tiempo, mientras la prensa hacía pasar imágenes de videojuegos como reales.
> Ahora, dias despues, esa misma prensa vendida y traidora se hace la nueva vendiendo la obviedad como una especie de amenaza de Putin ¿? (Alguien lo entiende?)
> Los borregos me dan mucha pena.
> ...



los islamistas 

seran la quinta columna


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (17 Mar 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> los islamistas
> 
> seran la quinta columna



Entonces París lo va a pasar mal.


----------



## Roedr (17 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Dicen los rumores que a Nixon le dieron uno falso. Pero hay un problema, se presupone que hay controles con el presidente de EEUU, intuyo que también habrá un "aparato" detrás del chino. Pero ¿y los rusos?, aquí me temo que los que hablan con putin están a un chillido de este para que se meen encima.



No me hagas mucho caso, pero creo que el de US en realidad es compartido. Presidente de US, jefe de su ejército y no sé si el presidente del congreso. El de Putin seguro que lo puede activar él solito si los operarios ejecutan sus órdenes. También lo tiene el Shugoi creo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

❗ La situación en Nikolaev y Kherson a las 00.00 horas del 18 de marzo de 2022

▪ Alrededor de las 12-13 horas, el odioso diputado Goncharenko grabó un video de Posad y Soldatovka. Esto se presentó como el comienzo de la liberación de Kherson. De hecho, la primera línea defensiva fue demolida y, a juzgar por las imágenes, la munición detonó en la batería. No se ven cadáveres, el personal se ha marchado.

▪El aeródromo de Chernobaevka fue atacado un día antes. La artillería de cohetes ucraniana puede trabajar fácilmente en las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF cerca de Kherson: el alcance desde el mismo aeródromo de Kulbakino es suficiente. Otra pregunta es que la escala de destrucción es muy exagerada. Dos autos, aunque estaban cubiertos de hollín, lograron volar al aeródromo alternativo.

▪La artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania trabaja periódicamente en Snigirevka, pero golpea los edificios residenciales de sus propios ciudadanos. El control sobre Kashperovo-Nikolaevka y Galitsinovo todavía está en manos de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.

Mapa en alta resolución

#mapa #Nikolaev #Rusia #Ucrania #Kherson


----------



## Fauna iberica (17 Mar 2022)

Otra vez vuelve a mentir el poch de Feliu, es un manipulador embustero, otra vez con el cuento de qué en Ucrania apenas hay nazis.
Este es otro falso más, iba de crítico con la OTAN y se posicionaba contra su expansión hacia rusia, pero a la hora de la verdad ha demostrado ser otro periodista vendido al sistema.








Pulso entre dos imperios


(Una entrevista con el semanario uruguayo, “Brecha”, del 25 de febrero) Francisco Claramunt —¿Por qué Putin decide invadir Ucrania ahora? Parece como si quisiera confirmar todo lo que se venía dici…




rafaelpoch.com


----------



## Teuro (17 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> que el llamado coronavirus está relacionado con esta más que previsible guerra a punto de estallar entre Rusia/China/Irán y países afines contra " occidente " , es indudable .
> 
> Es posible que haya sido un entrenamiento para lo que está por venir . Pero de tantísimas incoherencias de toda esta trama destacan dos :
> 
> ...



Si nos ponemos en plan conspiranoicos llegamos a la conclusión que de entre los problemas actuales y futuros del Mundo, a saber: Falta de energía, falta de recursos naturales, falta de alimentos, falta de agua, contaminación, cambio climático, superpoblación. Pues eso, que en realidad todos se reducen al mismo problema, y que esto del covid y IIIGM es coger el toro por los cuernos y abordar la situación ahora que somos 8.000.000.000 y no dentro de 20 años, cuando seamos 10.000.000.000.


----------



## ferrys (17 Mar 2022)

Situación en Mariupol. Una vez que se formen las bolsas la situación es clara.


----------



## NoRTH (17 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Entonces París lo va a pasar mal.



Paris arderia por los cuatro costados


----------



## Fauna iberica (17 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Según el poch de Feliu, no hay apenas nazis en Ucrania no más que en Rusia.
Hay que ser cínico y criminal para decir eso.
*Moscú repite que el gobierno de Ucrania es nazi, lo cual es una estupidez, un absurdo. En Ucrania hay una extrema derecha influyente, sí, pero bastante minoritaria. Desde luego no mayor que la extrema derecha que hay en Rusia. *


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Si nos ponemos en plan conspiranoicos llegamos a la conclusión que de entre los problemas actuales y futuros del Mundo, a saber: Falta de energía, falta de recursos naturales, falta de alimentos, falta de agua, contaminación, cambio climático, superpoblación. Pues eso, que en realidad todos se reducen al mismo problema, y que esto del covid y IIIGM es coger el toro por los cuernos y abordar la situación ahora que somos 8.000.000.000 y no dentro de 20 años, cuando seamos 10.000.000.000.



preocúpate cuando el exterminio radical es contra los occidentales en donde han convertido a las hembras de la especie humana en eunucos estériles.

Los 7 mil millones del resto del mundo se reproducen como conejos ¿ de dónde sale la enorme explosión demográfica sino ? 

Yo no hablo de futuribles sino de evidencias . Estamos en guerra tal como era previsible.


----------



## kokod (17 Mar 2022)

Demodé dijo:


>



Lo que tiene que hacer Putin es utilizar las termobaricas y arrasar ese estercolero de Nazis y pro otanos, de esta manera daría un aviso a los navegantes de lo que puede hacer con quién le siga tocando los huevos con bases otanas al lado de su territorio.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (17 Mar 2022)

Situación en Mariupol a las 22.46 hora local


----------



## Lovecraf (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Entonces París lo va a pasar mal.



toda Europa lo va a pasar mal.
Puede que ahora la gente empiece a sospechar que millones de moros y negros en edad militar con unas pintas que dan miedo ( sin documentación , ni antecedentes penales , ni siquiera vacunas ni nada de nada ... ) alguien los ha traído para montar el " black lives matter " a lo bestia .


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Mar 2022)

putinito medio



kokod dijo:


> Lo que tiene que hacer Putin es utilizar las termobaricas y arrasar ese estercolero de Nazis y pro otanos, de esta manera daría un aviso a los navegantes de lo que puede hacer con quién le siga tocando los huevos con bases otanas al lado de su territorio.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Si nos ponemos en plan conspiranoicos llegamos a la conclusión que de *entre los* *problemas actuales y futuros del Mundo, a saber: Falta de energía, falta de recursos naturales, falta de alimentos, falta de agua, contaminación, cambio climático, superpoblación. *



Te la han clavado y ni te has enterao


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (17 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> República Socialista Soviética de Kherson:



Van camino de Jerson a recuperarla.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (17 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Otro fake ukronazi. No les da vergüenza ni enseñar sus muertos haciéndolos pasar por muertos rusos, observad la Z aún con la pintura fresca .



La matricula es rusa, lo que no tienen verguenza es de enseñar a los caidos.

No les pasaria nada a esos salvajes si los cubrieran como un minimo gesto de dignidad y respeto al soldado enemigo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (17 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Le tiran un ATGM de mas de 100.000 dolares contra un camion que le costara a la federacion 15.000 dolares, estan matando moscas a cañonazos subvencionados, del chofer solo quedo el culo...



Buen aparcamiento para bicis, cortesía de la operación especial.

Moscas a cañonazos?

Sí con mis impuestos!!


----------



## ccartech (17 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


>



Lo mismo que si metes en un lugar una yasidi, catolica, kurda, etc de 18 años en una refugio con algun que otro "rebelde" o un par de "soldados" EEUU de 26 y 34 .
Solo preguntar a las Irakies lo que vivieron con la ocupación EEUU.








Violada por turno, tiroteada y quemada en Irak


Un tribunal militar escucha cómo varios soldados de EE UU asesinaron a una niña iraquí y a su familia en una jornada de juerga




elpais.com


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dula (17 Mar 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


>



Dios, un puto psicópata. No hay más que ver la expresión de su cara y sus ojos cuando habla. Este tipo da miedo.


----------



## Irene Adler (17 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los batallones ucranianos piden fuego
> 
> El comandante de la organización Azov, prohibida en Rusia, ha pedido a los dirigentes ucranianos que "lancen una operación militar inmediata para desbloquear Mariupol".
> 
> ...



Si aguantan hasta Navidad pueden pedírselo a Papá Noel… igual tienen más suerte


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Seronoser (17 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Por encima de todo el discurso sobresale la opinión que para Rusia ésta guerra es *existencial*. Tan solo lo ocurrido en la segunda guerra mundial se equipara a ese mensaje.
> 
> No habrá vuelta atrás, de modo que los que pensaron bajaría las pretensiones en una futura negociación creo deberían olvidar esa idea.
> 
> ...



Es que es Occidente quien se está inventando lo de los 15 puntos para el acuerdo, que si el No a la Otan, que si tal o cual.
Putin lo dijo claro. Desnazificar y demilitarizr ucrania. No hay vuelta atrás.

Rusia acude a las negociaciones porque saben que son un paripé, y les sigue el juego a los americanos.
Pero todo va según lo previsto. La limpieza tiene que estar siendo profunda.

Al final de la guerra, más de 50.000 soldados nazis habrán sido borrados del mapa.
De eso se trata.


----------



## Fauna iberica (17 Mar 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


>



Esto no lo sacarán el televisión.
Miserables periodistas , terroristas estáis llevando a la catástrofe a una población absolutamente ignorante y borrega.
Merecéis la horca


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Mar 2022)

necesita un exorcismo rapido, tiene que cambiar de vida ya o satanas lo aplastara en el averno por los siglos, lo van a triturar pero en la exponencial infinita de lo que ha hecho con la gente descuartizada en sus bombardeos, no es broma



Dula dijo:


> Dios, un puto psicópata. No hay más que ver la expresión de su cara y sus ojos cuando habla. Este tipo da miedo.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Han perdido el 30%?

De qué?

Putos ukronazis falsos como Judas


----------



## vladimirovich (17 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Situación en Mariupol a las 22.46 hora local



No han avanzado nada tampoco en Mariupol, pensaba que Mariupol si lo conquistarian antes de la debacle final, pero igual ni eso.


----------



## Fígaro (17 Mar 2022)

Dula dijo:


> Dios, un puto psicópata. No hay más que ver la expresión de su cara y sus ojos cuando habla. Este tipo da miedo.



Está ultrajodido, cada minuto que pasa más aún.
Pues no te queda nada, Vladimiro.


----------



## kelden (17 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Dicen los rumores que a Nixon le dieron uno falso. Pero hay un problema, se presupone que hay controles con el presidente de EEUU, intuyo que también habrá un "aparato" detrás del chino. Pero ¿y los rusos?, aquí me temo que los que hablan con putin están a un chillido de este para que se meen encima.



Yo tengo la impresión de que en Rusia mandan los aparatos militares y de inteligencia soviéticos, que ya NO son comunistas (si alguna vez lo fueron), y que no tienen ninguna ideología ni proyecto social en absoluto más allá de defender a su país. Su cortijo, si se prefiere. Es decir, lo que hace todo el mundo pero sin necesidad de folklore. Es un aparato muy amplio, enorme, abarca a toda la sociedad y no se vehicula ideológicamente. La ideología acabará llegando, eso está claro, siempre ha sido así. Pero no será ya la del West Circus, americanizada. Lo que venga es una cuestión totalmente abierta.


----------



## visaman (17 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> toda Europa lo va a pasar mal.
> Puede que ahora la gente empiece a sospechar que millones de moros y negros en edad militar con unas pintas que dan miedo ( sin documentación , ni antecedentes penales , ni siquiera vacunas ni nada de nada ... ) alguien los ha traído para montar el " black lives matter " a lo bestia .



a la gente le da igual mientras no le toquen lo suyo, pero es que se lo van a tocar, para mamtener alos multiculturales y los jenaros.

de todos modos aunque ganase VOX las elecciones con mayoria absoluta nada va a cambiar, hasta que la gente no se convenza de que lo tenemos que cambiar entre todos a sangre y fuego y se purgue a la clase politica, seguiremos yendo a peor


----------



## ferrys (17 Mar 2022)

Localización mas que posible de Zelenski








DUKE61 Historial y rastreo de vuelos 15-03-2022 (ETOU-RZE / EPRZ) - FlightAware


Track DUKE61 flight from Wiesbaden Army Airfield to Rzeszów




es.flightaware.com


----------



## niraj (17 Mar 2022)

Don Luriio dijo:


> No es nuevo ya le llamó asesino hace un año y dijo que pagará un precio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kelden (17 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Según el poch de Feliu, no hay apenas nazis en Ucrania no más que en Rusia.
> Hay que ser cínico y criminal para decir eso.
> *Moscú repite que el gobierno de Ucrania es nazi, lo cual es una estupidez, un absurdo. En Ucrania hay una extrema derecha influyente, sí, pero bastante minoritaria. Desde luego no mayor que la extrema derecha que hay en Rusia. *



Claro que hay nazis en Ucrania y en Rusia. La diferencia es que en Ucrania mandan y en Rusia, no. Para ser exactos, los nazis ukros obedecen a los EEUU y estos los utilizan para disciplinar a sus lacayos del gobierno ucraniano, por si acaso se les ocurre salirse del guión y rendirse.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dula (17 Mar 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


>



Vuelvo a citarte, porque no doy crédito a lo que veo y oigo. Este tipejo debe estar oliéndose la derrota y muy desesperado para emitir un video dirigido a occidente como ese. Y sí que me creo que en su desesperación por ver que la todopoderosa Rusia está siendo el hazmerreír internacional, ponga el dedo donde no debe ponerlo y provoque un estallido nuclear. Yo ya hasta me huelo que ese vídeo haya sido hecho con esas intenciones: de transmitir miedo.


----------



## Zhukov (17 Mar 2022)

Otro resumen del día:





Frente Sur. Ambiente más o menos tranquilo. Explosiones en el centro de la región de Nikolayev. O bien nuestras tropas están acabando con artillería con los restos del batallón de tanques ucranianos en Bashtanka, o están atacando en la dirección de Krivoy Rog, donde nuestras fuerzas están tratando de forzar el río Ingulets, y a juzgar por los informes del enemigo, en algunos lugares resulta que necesitamos ganar un punto de apoyo en la orilla izquierda. Nikolayev está bloqueado, pero el asalto no se lleva a cabo. Odessa está observando nuestros barcos, de los que periódicamente llega a un punto, y espera lánguidamente a la fuerza de desembarco rusa, que no tiene prisa por desembarcar. A juzgar por el video de la red, las minas comienzan a detonar en la playa, sin esperar a que aterricen los rusos.

Al Frente Este. En Mariupol, la liberación de la ciudad continúa. Destacamentos avanzados de tropas han llegado a los distritos centrales, el enemigo se retira a la acería Azovstal . La evacuación de civiles continúa en la ciudad. Según los militares en el frente, Mariupol será completamente liberado en 4-7 días. En Gulai-Pole, la situación no está clara. Pero en Ugledar, los ukros se retiraron, pero la ciudad aún no está ocupada por nosotros. Al este de Ugledar, las tropas de la RPD y de Rusia han avanzado más al norte y se están moviendo hacia Kurakhovo. En la línea Avdeyevka-Goroivka, hay menos éxitos, estamos ganando terreno y luchando contra contraataques. La situación de ayer en Izyum continúa, las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas se están acercando lenta pero seguramente a Slavyansk, pero todavía hay fuerzas bloqueadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el sur de Izyum. Y de nuevo, el ejército de la RPL está feliz: esta noche la bandera de la república fue izada en el edificio de la administración, los soldados de Ucrania se retiraron a Severodonetsk, donde también se están llevando a cabo batallas serias. Kharkiv no tiene cambios, hay batallas de posición y escaramuzas de artillería, la información de que nuestras tropas tomaron Chuguev no fue confirmada.

El frente Norte. Ayer, las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas intentaron un contraataque en el noroeste de Kiev. El intento fracasó, al parecer se advirtió a nuestras tropas sobre esta maniobra y el ejército ucraniano fue emboscado. Hoy se informó que nuestras tropas lanzaron un ataque en esta dirección y derrotaron a la columna enemiga en Vyshgorod. Al este de Kiev, nuestras tropas están reforzando su retaguardia y flancos, y varios asentamientos han quedado bajo nuestro control. Una vez más, se realizaron ataques puntuales contra objetos en Sarny (región de Rivne).

También cabe señalar los informes de ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania contra zonas residenciales de Melitopol y el asentamiento de Kazachya Lopan. Esto es muy similar a la venganza contra los residentes de localidades que están bajo el control de la Federación de Rusia.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Mar 2022)

No quieren darle la noticia a las familias, son muchos


----------



## Homero+10 (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (17 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> No han avanzado nada tampoco en Mariupol, pensaba que Mariupol si lo conquistarian antes de la debacle final, pero igual ni eso.



Fíjate si cuesta poco rodear eso barrios, llamar a los barcos y aviones, que bombardeen un par de días a saco y luego entrar a recoger los trozos. No se .... será que los chechenos disfrutan con estas cosas .... Otra explicación no le veo.


----------



## Azrael_II (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Mar 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


>




toda buena historia necesita un buen villano .* Putin es Darth Vader

Darth Vader*, también conocido por su nombre de nacimiento *Anakin Skywalker*, es un personaje de ficción en la franquicia de _Star Wars_. Vader aparece en la trilogía original como un antagonista cuyas acciones dirigen la trama, mientras que su pasado como Anakin Skywalker y la historia de su corrupción por Darth Sidious y su paso al Lado Oscuro son centrales en la narrativa de la trilogía de la precuela.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

Dula dijo:


> Vuelvo a citarte, porque no doy crédito a lo que veo y oigo. Este tipejo debe estar oliéndose la derrota y muy desesperado para emitir un video dirigido a occidente como ese. Y sí que me creo que en su desesperación por ver que la todopoderosa Rusia está siendo el hazmerreír internacional, ponga el dedo donde no debe ponerlo y provoque un estallido nuclear. Yo ya hasta me huelo que ese vídeo haya sido hecho con esas intenciones: de transmitir miedo.



Que te rías tú qué aplaudes y niegas las muertes de los niños masacrados en donbass es como oír cantar la rana del vecino


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



Brutal


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## cobasy (17 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



Ya han llegado los cascos blancos?
Y el cloro?


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (17 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Fíjate si cuesta poco rodear eso barrios, llamar a los barcos y aviones, que bombardeen un par de días a saco y luego entrar a recoger los trozos. No se .... será que los chechenos disfrutan con estas cosas .... Otra explicación no le veo.



No vale...no
Es malgastar obuses, están fortificados en sótanos, fabricas incluso alcantarillas hay que sacarlos a mano.

Han tenido ocho años y los han aprovechado.

Te pongo un ejemplo que viene como anillo al dedo y es muy comparable a este ..El Gueto de Varsovia.










Levantamiento del gueto de Varsovia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Mar 2022)

hajajaja pero que ridiculos soys los palanganeros del khan



ferrys dijo:


> Localización mas que posible de Zelenski
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kelden (17 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Parece que las costumbres de la era soviética (el robo indiscriminado con la garantía del carnet del partido) no han dejado de existir en la nueva Rusia.



Precisamente porque no debía ser fácil robar fue uno de los motivos por los que cayó la URSS. Sabes tu la amargura que tiene que sentir un tio que administra la mayor fábrica de acero del pais, o de lo que sea, solo para llevarse a fin de mes el doble o el triple que el último pringao de la fábrica? Manejar miles de millones toda su vida, morirse y no poder dejárselos a sus hijos?

De hecho se hartaron tanto que cerraron el garito y se quedaron con todo ....


----------



## kelden (17 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Gracias por la corrección.
> Este coco mío ya no es lo que era (si es que alguna vez lo fue)



La invasión fue en 2003. Para que hagas una comparación más exacta:

.- Los yankis bombardearon durante 2 meses todo lo que se movía
.- Una vez bien "ablandado" el terreno entraron con el ejército en una proporción 3 a 1 (500.000 tios). 

Aun así les llevó un par de meses ocupar el pais.

Estos se han tirao a la piscina así:

.- Sin bombardeo previo.
.- Han entrado 170.000 tios contra 250.000 del ejército ukro.

Por qué han hecho esto? No me digas ... no tengo ni puta idea. Aun así están ganando la guerra de calle.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

Al final el desmesurado interés de los gUsanos va a tener una razón de peso


El coronavirus fue parte del programa de armas biológicas financiado por el Pentágono en Ucrania. Y no olvide que se desarrollaron armas específicas de ADN contra "naciones de interés". Este es solo el comienzo.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (17 Mar 2022)

*El Pentágono dice que Putin puede amenazar con usar armas nucleares (9:40 p. m.)*
Se puede esperar que Putin amenace con usar armas nucleares contra Occidente si continúa la dura resistencia ucraniana a la invasión de Rusia, agotando la mano de obra y el equipo convencionales, según la Agencia de Inteligencia de Defensa del Pentágono.

A medida que la guerra y sus consecuencias económicas debilitan lentamente la fuerza convencional rusa, "es probable que Rusia dependa cada vez más de su disuasión nuclear para señalar a Occidente y proyectar su fuerza a sus audiencias internas y externas", según una nueva evaluación de DIA preparada para House Armed Services. Comité. 










Ukraine Update: Russia Again Shells Western Areas Around Lviv


Russian missiles again hit areas in the west of Ukraine, landing near the airport at Lviv, the mayor said. It was the first reported strike in some days in regions closer to the Polish border.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (17 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> No han avanzado nada tampoco en Mariupol, pensaba que Mariupol si lo conquistarian antes de la debacle final, pero igual ni eso.



Tú de nivel operacional militar cero, por lo que veo.

Lo que han hecho los rusos en Mariupol es fragmentar el caldero o bolsa. Después cada trozo puede liquidarse tranquilamente uno tras otro. Y sin sufrir pérdidas enormes.


----------



## NoRTH (17 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Situación en Mariupol. Una vez que se formen las bolsas la situación es clara.



l


kelden dijo:


> La invasión fue en 2003. Para que hagas una comparación más exacta:
> 
> .- Los yankis bombardearon durante 2 meses todo lo que se movía
> .- Una vez todo bien "ablandado" el terreno entraron con el ejército en una proporción 3 a 1 (500.000 tios).
> ...



disiento en el Sur le has reventado una base aerea con artilleria 

y tienen todos los frentes parados 

y 6000 bajas en 19 dias a mi personalmente me parece una puta animalada

sin contar los tanques aviones y helicopteros perdidos


----------



## NPI (17 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> En esta nueva era de drones suicidas baratos los usanos no hubieran podido mantenerse en Irak. Ni en Afganistan. Ni los rusos podran en Ucrania.



Cuenta principal @midelburgo y su cuenta secundaria @vladimirovich


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> *El Pentágono dice que Putin puede amenazar con usar armas nucleares (9:40 p. m.)*
> Se puede esperar que Putin amenace con usar armas nucleares contra Occidente si continúa la dura resistencia ucraniana a la invasión de Rusia, agotando la mano de obra y el equipo convencionales, según la Agencia de Inteligencia de Defensa del Pentágono.
> 
> A medida que la guerra y sus consecuencias económicas debilitan lentamente la fuerza convencional rusa, "es probable que Rusia dependa cada vez más de su disuasión nuclear para señalar a Occidente y proyectar su fuerza a sus audiencias internas y externas", según una nueva evaluación de DIA preparada para House Armed Services. Comité.
> ...



Pero si los globalistas decís que no tiene armas nucleares dejaos de chorradas


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Mar 2022)

Parte de Guerra 20:00h 17-3-2022

Zona kiev:

Margen izquierda grandes combates para avanzar hacia vishgorov ( recuadro rosa)




Donde más se ha avanzado es en el flanco derecho de Nikolayev dejándolo envuelto al margen derecho del rio Bug.
La zona krivi Rog fuertes combates , esa zona costará para acceder hacia Dnipro más al norte.




Por último zona Este en Kurakovo buenos avances.
Mariúpol ya sabéis, sitiado. En modo derribo total.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (17 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Pero si los globalistas decís que no tiene armas nucleares dejaos de chorradas



Moriras igual que todos, con la diferencia que tu moriras amando al que te mata.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Cuenta principal @midelburgo y su cuenta secundaria @vladimirovich



Mierdiburro es maricovich?


----------



## JAGGER (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Moriras igual que todos, con la diferencia que tu moriras amando al que te mata.



Vosotros estáis empeñados en que haya una guerra apoyando el invento globalista, así que vosotros sabréis


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


>



Los globalistas mostrándose a las claras


----------



## piru (17 Mar 2022)

Ya empezamos con el desmadre. La matricula del coches es de Mariúpol, el logo del autobús [Z] es del grupo del Este. El de los vehículos militares O, del Norte. El soldado es ruso (no de las republiquetas)


Han traído tropa del Norte para la limpieza de mariupol?
Han traído autobuses de Jarkóv?


----------



## NPI (17 Mar 2022)

Burbujístico dijo:


> Llàtzer de Economia Directa, piensa que la cosa va mal para Rusia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ya se hablaba de este bufón en burbuja en 2014.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (17 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Vosotros estáis empeñados en que haya una guerra apoyando el invento globalista, así que vosotros sabréis



Si si... claro


----------



## Fauna iberica (17 Mar 2022)

No me caía bien Trump, pero esto no lo ha dicho nunca un presidente de EEUU, por algo se lo quitaron de enmedio.
Si hubiera sido menos cobarde y no hubiera dejado tirados a sus seguidores cuando asaltaron el Capitolio, esa cueva de mafiosos del imperio podría haber dejado su impronta en la historia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## midelburgo (17 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Cuenta principal @midelburgo y su cuenta secundaria @vladimirovich



NPI muy apropiado. Ni Puta Idea


----------



## kelden (17 Mar 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> disiento en el Sur le has reventado una base aerea con artilleria
> 
> y tienen todos los frentes parados
> 
> ...



El ejército ucraniano ya es incapaz de operar coordinadamente. No digamos ya organizar una contraofensiva para echar a los rusos del pais. Por ejemplo, son incapaces de mover tropas para intentar romper el cerco de Mariupol. Son incapaces de mover tropas para apoyar al ejércto medio sitiado que tienen en Dombass. Si mandan tropas del oeste para reforzar Odessa o Dombass o Kiev, se quedan expuestos a una invasión desde Bielorrusia. Están fijados donde estuvieran cuando empezó la guerra y no pueden moverse a ninguna parte a riesgo de ser bombardeados en el camino.

Se limitan a emboscadas esporádicas. Por ejemplo .... mover 5 cañones, disparar a una base 5 cañonazos a toda prisa y escapar corriendo antes de que los localicen.

Aquí pueden pasar dos cosas:

1.- Los rusos no dan más de si.
2.- Por algún extraño motivo han entrao a medio gas.

Pero que la guerra la están ganando de calle no lo dudes.


----------



## NoRTH (17 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Ya empezamos con el desmadre. La matricula del coches es de Mariúpol, el logo del autobús [Z] es del grupo del Este. El de los vehículos militares O, del Norte. El soldado es ruso (no de las republiquetas)
> 
> 
> Han traído tropa del Norte para la limpieza de mariupol?
> ...



Chechenos en el SUR - ?


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Mar 2022)

Me recuerda a los mapas que le ponia el generalato a hitler en el HUNDIMIENTO



Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Parte de Guerra 20:00h 17-3-2022
> 
> Zona kiev:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mabuse (17 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> La invasión fue en 2003. Para que hagas una comparación más exacta:
> 
> .- Los yankis bombardearon durante 2 meses todo lo que se movía
> .- Una vez todo bien "ablandado" el terreno entraron con el ejército en una proporción 3 a 1 (500.000 tios).
> ...



La mayor parte de las fuerzas ucranianas están inmovilizadas en el Dombass, tras cortar sus suministros una vez desarboladas sus comunicaciones y fuerzas aéreas se hace innecesario aportar tropas al frente este y se pueden mover por el resto del país. En la práctica los rusos tienen cien mil hombres con una línea contínua y protegida de abastecimiento mientras los ucranianos poco más de cincuentamil y sin apoyo aéreo ni líneas logísticas estables.
Eso explica la sorpresa y pánico del Pentágono, no se lo esperaban, es que ni se habían imaginado la posibilidad de un ataque por los flancos. Es curioso, porque ellos deberían haber pensado en esta posibilidad tras el desastre de Montecasino, que fue culpa de ese mismo error de planteamiento, o la costosa campaña de isla en isla del Pacífico. Pareciera que en el Pentágono no han evolucionado al ritmo de su material.


----------



## JAGGER (17 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Los globalistas mostrándose a las claras



"La agenda del 2030, los globalistas"... de dónde salen tantos esquizoides?


----------



## NPI (17 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo más importante de la noticia es que...ha vuelto Xavier Colás!!
> Desde donde dice que escribe?...


----------



## César Borgia (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## NoRTH (17 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El ejército ucraniano ya es incapaz de operar coordinadamente. No digamos ya organizar una contraofensiva para echar a los rusos del pais. Por ejemplo, son incapaces de mover tropas para intentar romper el cerco de Mariupol. Son incapaces de mover tropas para apoyar a ejércto medio sitiado que tienen en Dombass. Si mandan tropas del oeste para reforzar Odessa o Dombass o Kiev, se quedan expuestos a una invasión desde Bielorrusia.
> 
> Se limitan a emboscadas esporádicas. Por ejemplo .... mover 5 cañones, disparar a una base 5 cañonazos a toda prisa y escapar corriendo antes de que los localicen.
> 
> ...




Yo creo que no se esperaban tanta resistencia


----------



## Fauna iberica (17 Mar 2022)

Si esto se lo dicen a EEUU ya hubieran reacciónado, Rusia no puede seguir tolerando ni un día más este nivel de amenazas, al final la van a tomar por una República bananera , tiene que hacerse respetar.


----------



## SanRu (17 Mar 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> l
> 
> 
> disiento en el Sur le has reventado una base aerea con artilleria
> ...



A mí me da que están esperando a la toma de Mariupol, que sí va con retraso y por lo que han mandado a 6000 chechenos.


----------



## amcxxl (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Mar 2022)

Las imágenes de la caída de dos aviones de ataque Su-25 de la brigada de aviación táctica 299 que lleva el nombre del teniente general Vasily Nikiforov aparecieron en la Web después del trabajo de la defensa aérea rusa en la región de Kherson. El video fue filmado por testigos oculares del lado ucraniano.

Se muestra a uno de los dos soldados de asalto volando sobre el video de filmación y estrellándose después de un tiempo. El segundo Su-25 se encuentra con un bombardeo de defensa aérea y también cae al suelo. El piloto se expulsa, pero la altura de menos de 100 metros no permite que se abra la cubierta del paracaídas y cae al suelo. Probablemente murió. Al mismo tiempo, el tercer Su-25 ucraniano intenta eludir la defensa aérea rusa. No se sabe cuánto éxito tuvo. Pero hay una alta probabilidad de que todavía no haya volado lejos.

Aparentemente, el sistema de misiles de defensa aérea ruso Pantsir-S funcionó, derribando ambos aviones enemigos con sus armas.


(no sé si lo habéis visto, pedazo de video corto)


----------



## Impresionante (17 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> "La agenda del 2030, los globalistas"... de dónde salen tantos esquizoides?



No lo sé pero creceis como setas


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (17 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Vosotros estáis empeñados en que haya una guerra apoyando el invento globalista, así que vosotros sabréis



Los yates son invento globalista??


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Mar 2022)

un chusco ejercicio de voluntarismo, el ejercito imperial ha perdido del orden del 10% de la fuerza de invasión, del torno al 15% totales sin experimentar cambios significativos en los frentes.

Los avances no son posibles porque la pirrica fuerza de invasion para un pais mayor que españa y de 40 millones de habitantes hostiles no puede diluirse más sin quedar seriamente comprometidos



Mabuse dijo:


> La mayor parte de las fuerzas ucranianas están inmovilizadas en el Dombass, tras cortar sus suministros una vez desarboladas sus comunicaciones y fuerzas aéreas se hace innecesario aportar tropas al frente este y se pueden mover por el resto del país. En la práctica los rusos tienen cien mil hombres con una línea contínua y protegida de abastecimiento mientras los ucranianos poco más de cincuentamil y sin apoyo aéreo ni líneas logísticas estables.
> Eso explica la sorpresa y pánico del Pentágono, no se lo esperaban, es que ni se habían imaginado la posibilidad de un ataque por los flancos. Es curioso, porque ellos deberían haber pensado en esta posibilidad tras el desastre de Montecasino, que fue culpa de ese mismo error de planteamiento, o la costosa campaña de isla en isla del Pacífico. Pareciera que en el Pentágono no han evolucionado al ritmo de su material.


----------



## kelden (17 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> No me caía bien Trump, pero esto no lo ha dicho nunca un presidente de EEUU, por algo se lo quitaron de enmedio.
> Si hubiera sido menos cobarde y no hubiera dejado tirados a sus seguidores cuando asaltaron el Capitolio, esa cueva de mafiosos del imperio podría haber dejado su impronta en la historia.



Los que asaltaron el Capitolio mas financiación, armas de guerra y entrenamiento militar, son el Azov yanki.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (17 Mar 2022)

Derrota dura de los rusos en Mykolaiv, toda su vanguardia destruida y las fuerzas restantes huyendo en desbandada ante la contraofensiva ucraniana.
Tiempos duros para Rusia


----------



## Mabuse (17 Mar 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> l
> 
> 
> disiento en el Sur le has reventado una base aerea con artilleria
> ...



Seismil bajas de cientosetentamil hombres para un asalto en un frente extenso, cualquier general firmaría sin dudarlo. Porque lo que han hecho es un asalto a lo largo de un frente de cientos de kilómetros, o varios frentes de decenas de kilómetros.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Moriras igual que todos, con la diferencia que tu moriras amando al que te mata.



No reirse de los putines, por favor


----------



## César Borgia (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (17 Mar 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> Yo creo que no se esperaban tanta resistencia



No tengo ni idea. Pero bueno .... tienen precedentes para hacer cálculos: a los yankis invadir Irak (un pais bloqueado durante 10 años, con material de guerra obsoleto y mal mantenido) les costó dos meses de bombardeo y dos meses de campaña terrestre.

Yo no se lo que esperaban los rusos.


----------



## piru (17 Mar 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> Chechenos en el SUR - ?



Los chechenos que vimos al principio eran del grupo V, Noroeste, pero hace poco apareció en Donetsk otro grupo de vehículos sin logos pero con banderas chechenas.


----------



## amcxxl (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## raptors (17 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Post navideño. Primero, Rusia está que ni es capaz de invadir Ucrania, como para entrar en guerra con la OTAN. Segundo, aunque recuperase la extensión de la URSS, aquí no llegan, no tenemos motivos para nos ser neutrales. Por mí, como si se zampan Bruselas. Y tercero, dados los precedentes de Rusia las posibilidades de que Putin sea sucedido por alguien más blando son remotas tendiendo a cero.



Y el punto es...???


----------



## Mabuse (17 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> un chusco ejercicio de voluntarismo, el ejercito imperial ha perdido del orden del 10% de la fuerza de invasión, del torno al 15% totales sin experimentar cambios significativos en los frentes.
> 
> Los avances no son posibles porque la pirrica fuerza de invasion para un pais mayor que españa y de 40 millones de habitantes hostiles no puede diluirse más sin quedar seriamente comprometidos



Una fuerza inferior en número ha paralizado el ejército de un país y la alianza que lleva aterrorizando el planeta durante el último medio siglo. Sólo españoles o rusos pueden hacer eso.


----------



## Marchamaliano (17 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> La mayor parte de las fuerzas ucranianas están inmovilizadas en el Dombass, tras cortar sus suministros una vez desarboladas sus comunicaciones y fuerzas aéreas se hace innecesario aportar tropas al frente este y se pueden mover por el resto del país. En la práctica los rusos tienen cien mil hombres con una línea contínua y protegida de abastecimiento mientras los ucranianos poco más de cincuentamil y sin apoyo aéreo ni líneas logísticas estables.
> Eso explica la sorpresa y pánico del Pentágono, no se lo esperaban, es que ni se habían imaginado la posibilidad de un ataque por los flancos. Es curioso, porque ellos deberían haber pensado en esta posibilidad tras el desastre de Montecasino, que fue culpa de ese mismo error de planteamiento, o la costosa campaña de isla en isla del Pacífico. Pareciera que en el Pentágono no han evolucionado al ritmo de su material.



No sé, me gustaría que tu argumentación fuera buena. Pero hay que ser idiota para no imaginarse que te van a atacar desde Crimea, al menos.


----------



## amcxxl (17 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Los chechenos que vimos al principio eran del grupo V, Noroeste, pero hace poco apareció en Donetsk otro grupo de vehículos sin logos pero con banderas chechenas.



los de Kiev son del 141 regimiento de fuerzas especiales de Rosgvuardia, mientras los de Mariupol son voluntarios de otros cuerpos de seguridad de la republica como guardias de fronteras, policia, etc...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Derrota dura de los rusos en Mykolaiv, toda su vanguardia destruida y las fuerzas restantes huyendo en desbandada ante la contraofensiva ucraniana.
> Tiempos duros para Rusia



están a las puertas de Paris y el pueblo sale en multitud a recibirles ... al menos en el sueño era así


----------



## Gotthard (17 Mar 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> l
> 
> 
> disiento en el Sur le has reventado una base aerea con artilleria
> ...



6000 bajas segun Langley. 600 segun el Kremlin. La realidad estara en algun punto intermedio. Pero aunque fueran exactas, no seria algo extraordinario, en la segunda batalla de Smolensk de 1943 los rusos perdieron mas de ese numero en 48 horas asaltando la ciudad, dentro de una batalla en que perdieron 100.000. 

Estamos demasiado acostumbrados a la guerra-videojuego que hacen los norteamericanos usando aviación para aburrir, esta guerra es mas brutal y salvaje. Tiene mucho mas que ver con la segunda guerra de Chechenia (unos 11.000 muertos) que con nada que hayan montado los americanos. 

Putin esta vendiendo esta guerra a su gente como las otras, sencillamente, no hay guerra, hay una "operación"... veremos lo que le dura.


----------



## Zarpa (17 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Si esto se lo dicen a EEUU ya hubieran reacciónado, Rusia no puede seguir tolerando ni un día más este nivel de amenazas, al final la van a tomar por una República bananera , tiene que hacerse respetar.



Totalmente de acuerdo, pero lo que dice el sargento chusquero es la realidad, el único poder negociador de Ucrania es causar enormes bajas al ejercito ruso. Creo que se está malinterpretando su entrevista por parte de Estulín y muchos hippies que no saben lo puta que es la guerra.


----------



## Treefrog (17 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


>



Y eso que el diario que saca el artículo diciendo que son nacionalistas y radicales de derecha, es el diario die Zeit /El tiempo , que es asquerosamente Woke y totalmente parcial a los intereses del complejo militar-industrial-financiero...
Es buen o


Azrael_II dijo:


>



Emocionante, no soy fan del football, pero esa bandera en Belgrado tiene un significado más profundo aún que en cualqueir otro sitio.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Mar 2022)

* Mr. Deeds *@MrDeeds1111 45 minutes ago

( PUTIN DECLARACON OFICIAL ) Coronavirus was part of the biological weapons | Coronavirus eran parte de los experimentos de los labs en Ucrania


https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2022/03/MGIRtm4DaEjvGa3eKdlR_17_492c0e0760e3bcb9d02a5c56c028820a_video_original.mp4










https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2022/03/MGIRtm4DaEjvGa3eKdlR_17_492c0e0760e3bcb9d02a5c56c028820a_video_original.mp4










Mr. Deeds


Coronavirus was part of the biological weapons program in Ukraine...




anonup.com


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (17 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> La mayor parte de las fuerzas ucranianas están inmovilizadas en el Dombass, tras cortar sus suministros una vez desarboladas sus comunicaciones y fuerzas aéreas se hace innecesario aportar tropas al frente este y se pueden mover por el resto del país. En la práctica los rusos tienen cien mil hombres con una línea contínua y protegida de abastecimiento mientras los ucranianos poco más de cincuentamil y sin apoyo aéreo ni líneas logísticas estables.
> Eso explica la sorpresa y pánico del Pentágono, no se lo esperaban, es que ni se habían imaginado la posibilidad de un ataque por los flancos. Es curioso, porque ellos deberían haber pensado en esta posibilidad tras el desastre de Montecasino, que fue culpa de ese mismo error de planteamiento, o la costosa campaña de isla en isla del Pacífico. Pareciera que en el Pentágono no han evolucionado al ritmo de su material.



Yo tengo una teoría, y es que detrás de todo no hay militares. La opinión y el trabajo de los militares en el Pentagono está completamente subordinado a gente que no saben una mierda o no les interesan las cuestiones militares. Los intereses de la élite que gobierna chocan de frente con cualquier consideración estrictamente militar de un problema. 
El ejémplo de pretender ganar el conflicto sólo con carísimos lanzadores personales de cohetes. Cualquier militar de estado mayor rechazaría ese disparate en esta clase de guerra. Es una decisión que parece que obedece a intereses de fabricantes de armas, no a las necesidades reales de un ejercito moderno. En este caso yo no veo ningún criterio militar sensato, por ejémplo.


----------



## NoRTH (17 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> 6000 bajas segun Langley. 600 segun el Kremlin. La realidad estara en algun punto intermedio. Pero aunque fueran exactas, no seria algo extraordinario, en la segunda batalla de Smolensk de 1943 los rusos perdieron mas de ese numero en 48 horas asaltando la ciudad, dentro de una batalla en que perdieron 100.000.
> 
> Estamos demasiado acostumbrados a la guerra-videojuego que hacen los norteamericanos usando aviación para aburrir, esta guerra es mas brutal y salvaje. Tiene mucho mas que ver con la segunda guerra de Chechenia (unos 11.000 muertos) que con nada que hayan montado los americanos.
> 
> Putin esta vendiendo esta guerra a su gente como las otras, sencillamente, no hay guerra, hay una "operación"... veremos lo que le dura.



estoy de acuerdo

pero en el caso de la base aerea de los helicopteros no me jodas

eso es de una incompetencia brutal 

por no hablar de que cojones si abandonas un vehiculo o tanque le metes fuego y lo inutilizas , no _?


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Mar 2022)

Otro resumen, quizás ya se haya posteado o explicado en otro anterior pero que no quede...

Resumen de hostilidades del 16 al 17 de marzo de 2022 de Vladislav Coal

Brevemente: la liberación de Rubizhne y Chuguev, el asalto en curso a Mariupol y Severodonetsk, *el contraataque ucraniano cerca de Nikolaev no logró resultados.*

Dirección de Kiev: sin cambios significativos. En el noroeste, continúan los combates en la región de Irpin, la carretera Zhytomyr está bloqueada a unos 30 km al oeste de Kiev. Continúa el bloqueo de Chernihiv, Pryluky y Mena. Al este de Kiev continúa la ocupación de posiciones frente a Brovary y Boryspil.

Dirección Slobozhansky: continúa el bloqueo de Sumy, Konotop y Akhtyrka. Al este de Kharkov, Chuguev fue liberado. La lucha continúa por Izyum, el ejército ruso lo pasó por alto y, según información preliminar, está luchando en el área de Gusarovka, al sureste de Barvenkovo. No hubo información sobre la captura de este último.

Frente Lugansk - Rubizhne fue liberado. La lucha continúa en Severodonetsk y en las afueras de Lisichansk. No hay información sobre la limpieza final de Popasna. En Bakhmutka, continúa el encadenamiento de las tropas enemigas por la batalla.

Frente de Donetsk, de Volnovakha a Debaltseve: continúan las batallas por Maryinka, se recibió información sobre la liberación de Verkhnetoretsky.

Dirección de Zaporizhia, de Vasilyevka a Volnovakha: la lucha se intensificó, pero la línea del frente no cambió hasta Velikaya Novoselka. Al este, se liberó Prechistovka. Ugledar está rodeado por tres lados, según información preliminar el enemigo lo abandonó.

Caldero de Mariupol: continúa el asalto a la ciudad, después de establecer el control de varias áreas, comenzó una evacuación a gran escala de la población civil. La línea del frente se está moviendo gradualmente hacia el centro de la ciudad.

Dirección Kherson-Nikolaev: el ejército ucraniano está tratando de contraatacar las posiciones rusas. Aparentemente, las posiciones avanzadas cerca de Voznesensk fueron abandonadas por el ejército ruso para fortalecer las defensas en el sur y el este de Nikolaev. Se mantienen posiciones frente a Krivoy Rog y Nikopol.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zarpa (17 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Yo tengo una teoría, y es que detrás de todo no hay militares. La opinión y el trabajo de los militares en el Pentagono está completamente subordinado a gente que no saben una mierda o no les interesan las cuestiones militares. Los intereses de la élite que gobierna chocan de frente con cualquier consideración estrictamente militar de un problema.
> El ejémplo de pretender ganar el conflicto sólo con carísimos lanzadores personales de cohetes. Cualquier militar de estado mayor rechazaría ese disparate en esta clase de guerra. Es una decisión que parece que obedece a intereses de fabricantes de armas, no a las necesidades reales de un ejercito moderno. En este caso yo no veo ningún criterio militar sensato, por ejémplo.



El claro objetivo de la OTAN desde el principio fue fastidiar a Rusia lo máximo cueste los ucranianos que cueste.


----------



## Mabuse (17 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> No sé, me gustaría que tu argumentación fuera buena. Pero hay que ser idiota para no imaginarse que te van a atacar desde Crimea, al menos.



Es que es lo alucinante, y que no hubiera la mínima resistencia al avance desde Bielorrusia es flipante. Yo creo que ni los rusos se lo esperaban.
Sorprendente, pero la reacción ante la prensa de los portavoces de la OTAN. el Pentágono y la Casa Blanca no parece indicar que alguien supiera lo que estaba pasando. Si es cierto lo de los planes de asalto total de los ucropitecos al Dombass, es posible que se cegaran en su propio asalto a Donestk y Lugansk, babeando al pensar en la operación de castigo sobre los rebeldes.


----------



## delhierro (17 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> La invasión fue en 2003. Para que hagas una comparación más exacta:
> 
> .- Los yankis bombardearon durante 2 meses todo lo que se movía
> .- Una vez bien "ablandado" el terreno entraron con el ejército en una proporción 3 a 1 (500.000 tios).
> ...



Hay algunas cosillas más , hubo una primera guerra en el 91. Con una coalición 500.000 soldados al ataque, el pais aislado , bombardos durante 3 meses ....y no entraron ni ocuparon. Les sublevaron minorias etc.. Pero Saddam siguio en Bagdad. Luego le bloquearon TODO durante 11 años, ni armas , ni municiones, le bombardeaban de vez en cuando, compraron generales....y si 11 años despues empezado la de 2003. Tardaron 12 años y 2 guerras en tumbar Irak.

Lso rusos llevan 21 dias , y ocupan 1/3 del pais, pero estan derrotados. 

No tengo claro que Putin , no diga la verdad y no quieran cambiar el gobierno. Veremos que pasa al final. Creo que en la derecha del rio se la defensa Ucraniana se esta desmoronando.


----------



## SanRu (17 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Derrota dura de los rusos en Mykolaiv, toda su vanguardia destruida y las fuerzas restantes huyendo en desbandada ante la contraofensiva ucraniana.
> Tiempos duros para Rusia



Fuentes?


----------



## kelden (17 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Derrota dura de los rusos en Mykolaiv, toda su vanguardia destruida y las fuerzas restantes huyendo en desbandada ante la contraofensiva ucraniana.
> Tiempos duros para Rusia



Buenooo .... si eso es cierto me temo que se acabaron las contemplaciones .... Pero lo dudo .... Ninguna ofensiva sin apoyo aéreo acaba bien contra otro que si lo tiene.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Mar 2022)

Cuanto menos tarde en darse cuenta el kremlin de que la victoria convencional es imposible, será mejor para todos, también para los rusos.
Al margen de la desestabilizacion politica interna, Rusia se enfrenta a la mayor crisis humanitaria en 35 años comparable al huncimiento de la URSS pero para retroceder a epocas muy oscuras; los rusos debeis decidir si estais con un loco que va a moler a su caballo hasta la extenuacion o con el futuro de vuestros hijos.

Me parece que en nada los CMs que sepeis ruso sereis llamados para perseguir rusos "traidores" y alimentar la caldera de la retorica de la persecución.



Mabuse dijo:


> Una fuerza inferior en número ha paralizado el ejército de un país y la alianza que lleva aterrorizando el planeta durante el último medio siglo. Sólo españoles o rusos pueden hacer eso.


----------



## mmm (17 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No tengo ni idea. Pero bueno .... tienen precedentes para hacer cálculos: a los yankis invadir Irak (un pais bloqueado durante 10 años, con material de guerra obsoleto y mal mantenido) les costó dos meses de bombardeo y dos meses de campaña terrestre.
> 
> Yo no se lo que esperaban los rusos.




Empezaron a bombardear un 20 de marzo y el 7 de abril estaban entrando sin resistencia en Bagdad.

No sé de dónde sacas lo de dos meses de bombardeo y dos meses de campaña terrestre


----------



## JAGGER (17 Mar 2022)

Está confirmado que la caravana de 60 kilómetros llevaba trajes de gala para el desfile en Kiev?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Minsky Moment (17 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> cuando se descubra con pruebas fehacientes aportadas por friker jimenez y otros expertos que todo esto pasa por sacar a paco del escorial, no van a tener a donde huir muchos.



Aparecerá en Bélmez una cara del caudillo que cuando se mira por la mañana de perfil con una vela en la mano izquierda se transfigura en la jeta de Putin. Ya lo verás.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> *El Pentágono dice que Putin puede amenazar con usar armas nucleares (9:40 p. m.)*
> Se puede esperar que Putin amenace con usar armas nucleares contra Occidente si continúa la dura resistencia ucraniana a la invasión de Rusia, agotando la mano de obra y el equipo convencionales, según la Agencia de Inteligencia de Defensa del Pentágono.
> 
> A medida que la guerra y sus consecuencias económicas debilitan lentamente la fuerza convencional rusa, "es probable que Rusia dependa cada vez más de su disuasión nuclear para señalar a Occidente y proyectar su fuerza a sus audiencias internas y externas", según una nueva evaluación de DIA preparada para House Armed Services. Comité.
> ...



Putinita Botoxova está loca y rabiosa perdida


----------



## NPI (17 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Mierdiburro es maricovich?





> Ni los rusos podran en Ucrania.


----------



## kelden (17 Mar 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> estoy de acuerdo
> 
> *pero en el caso de la base aerea de los helicopteros no me jodas
> 
> ...



Por? Te pueden disparar desde 40 kms. Mover 5 cañones, disparar y huir no tiene que ser muy complicado.


----------



## Kluster (17 Mar 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, pero lo que dice el sargento chusquero es la realidad, el único poder negociador de Ucrania es causar enormes bajas al ejercito ruso. Creo que se está malinterpretando su entrevista por parte de Estulín y muchos hippies que no saben lo puta que es la guerra.



De malinterpretar nada.

Una cosa es decir: "Los ucranianos deberían ser capaces de matar más rusos para poder negociar".

Y la otra es decir: "Soy optimista pero hay que matar más rusos".

No hace falta ser hippie para darse cuenta de que el lenguaje no es el más apropiado.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (17 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Cuanto menos tarde en darse cuenta el kremlin de que la victoria convencional es imposible, será mejor para todos, también para los rusos.
> Al margen de la desestabilizacion politica interna, Rusia se enfrenta a la mayor crisis humanitaria en 35 años comparable al huncimiento de la URSS pero para retroceder a epocas muy oscuras; los rusos debeis decidir si estais con un loco que va a moler a su caballo hasta la extenuacion o con el futuro de vuestros hijos.
> 
> Me parece que en nada los CMs que sepeis ruso sereis llamados para perseguir rusos "traidores" y alimentar la caldera de la retorica de la persecución.




Y dale cansinos, que Rusia lleva AÑOS preparándose para esto..


----------



## NPI (17 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> NPI muy apropiado. Ni Puta Idea


----------



## Mabuse (17 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Hay algunas cosillas más , hubo una primera guerra en el 91. Con una coalición 500.000 soldados al ataque, el pais aislado , bombardos durante 3 meses ....y no entraron ni ocuparon. Les sublevaron minorias etc.. Pero Saddam siguio en Bagdad. Luego le bloquearon TODO durante 11 años, ni armas , ni municiones, le bombardeaban de vez en cuando, compraron generales....y si 11 años despues empezado la de 2003. Tardaron 12 años y 2 guerras en tumbar Irak.
> 
> Lso rusos llevan 21 dias , y ocupan 1/3 del pais, pero estan derrotados.
> 
> No tengo claro que Putin , no diga la verdad y no quieran cambiar el gobierno. Veremos que pasa al final. Creo que la iderecha del rio se esta desmoronando.



Teniendo la impresora a mano, y jugando la baza del hambre y la inflación no daría yo este asunto por acabado. Parece que algo están tramando por las noticias que se ven, y si se salen con la suya Ucrania sólo va a ser el principio de algo mucho peor de lo que hemos visto hasta la fecha. Sólo cabe esperar que dejen ver su mano y China tenga algo en la manga mientras Rusia los distrae para que esto dure lo menos posible. Si no, van a ser al menos dos lustros violentos, y dos generaciones completamente perdidas.


----------



## kelden (17 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Hay algunas cosillas más , hubo una primera guerra en el 91. Con una coalición 500.000 soldados al ataque, el pais aislado , bombardos durante 3 meses ....y no entraron ni ocuparon. Les sublevaron minorias etc.. Pero Saddam siguio en Bagdad. Luego le bloquearon TODO durante 11 años, ni armas , ni municiones, le bombardeaban de vez en cuando, compraron generales....y si 11 años despues empezado la de 2003. Tardaron 12 años y 2 guerras en tumbar Irak.
> 
> Lso rusos llevan 21 dias , y ocupan 1/3 del pais, pero estan derrotados.
> 
> No tengo claro que Putin , no diga la verdad y no quieran cambiar el gobierno. Veremos que pasa al final. *Creo que la derecha del rio se esta desmoronando.*



No jodas? Pues ya puede espabilar o va a ser el puto hazmerreir del mundo ....


----------



## Fígaro (17 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Joder qué pedo pega...


----------



## NoRTH (17 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Por? Te pueden disparar desde 40 kms. Mover 5 cañones, disparar y huir no tiene que ser muy complicado.



y fundirte con 5 cañones una base entera ?


----------



## Fauna iberica (17 Mar 2022)

No entiendo nada , no esperaba ni de lejos este nivel de afrentas y amenazas a Rusia y a Putin.
Nunca pensé que se atrevieran a esto, como es posible que una sociedades tan degeneradas y pusilánimes como lo son en occidente y sus decadentes y corruptas élites se hayan envalentonado de esta manera, llamando incluso a matar a rusos?.
Es que ni a chavez ni a Venezuela la atacaron así, están tratando a Rusia como si fuera un país paria del tercer mundo , a un nivel de Haití, es fruto de su locura total, de su estupidez inconsciente, se piensan que Rusia se va a arrodillar ante sus bravatas?.
Que se nos escapa aquí? No me lo explico, igual ven que Rusia más allá del plano bélico no reacciona ante el desafío y la bravocuneria occidental y están crecidos, la han perdido el respeto.
Alguien tiene una explicación de porque estos mierdas de gobernantes , que estamos de acuerdo en que son unos cobardes , mediocres hasta decir basta se han atrevido a desafiar a Rusia hasta este extremo.?


----------



## amcxxl (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Minsky Moment (18 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


> Helena Villar
> 
> 
> Periodista española y corresponsal de RT en Español informando desde Estados Unidos.
> ...



Es impresionante la hipocresía del establishment norteamericano.


----------



## delhierro (18 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Buenooo .... si eso es cierto me temo que se acabaron las contemplaciones .... Pero lo dudo .... Ninguna ofensiva sin apoyo aéreo acaba bien contra otro que si lo tiene.



Las primeras noches los ucrnianos venidieron la derrota de los paracaidistas, luego el derribo de 2 aviones con aerotransportados, luego hundieron media flota y hace dos dias habián roto el cerco de Mariupol......Todas esas historias nocturnas quedaron en NADA.


----------



## amcxxl (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Marchamaliano (18 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Parece rusos por las cintas rojas


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Lo que se está viendo en esta guerra, yo no lo había visto nunca...y que me disculpen los del hilo de la guerra de Siria.


----------



## NPI (18 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Seismil bajas de cientosetentamil hombres para un asalto en un frente extenso, cualquier general firmaría sin dudarlo. Porque lo que han hecho es un asalto a lo largo de un frente de cientos de kilómetros, o varios frentes de decenas de kilómetros.



6000 bajas lo dicen desde EE. UU.


----------



## Marchamaliano (18 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Es impresionante la hipocresía del establishment norteamericano.



Para mi no, los anglos son los mayores hijos de puta del planeta. Y mira que hay hijos de puta.


----------



## kelden (18 Mar 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> y fundirte con 5 cañones una base entera ?



Una base entera no. 3 helicópteros y media docena camiones. Y si, esos pepinos pegan un buen petardazo.

Destruir una base es lo que vimos el otro día en la frontera polaca, que no dejaron piedra sobre piedra.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (18 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 988240





Un mes y ya tienen en poder a la mitad del país...


Pero ojo, Rusia está acabada, y Putin tiene cáncer o viruela o lo va a matar no se quién y tal, que lo han dicho la Susana Griso y el de Telecirco.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Parece rusos por las cintas rojas



Tienes razón, la noche me confunde.

Ya he perdido el mensaje de telegram no lo encuentro.....tendriáis que ver como van los grupos de telegram rusos o ukras, es imposible seguir todo


----------



## midelburgo (18 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Está confirmado que la caravana de 60 kilómetros llevaba trajes de gala para el desfile en Kiev?



Iban de invitados a un bar mitzvah.


----------



## Kluster (18 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Nunca pensé que se atrevieran a esto, como es posible que una sociedades tan degeneradas y pusilánimes como lo son en occidente y sus decadentes y corruptas élites se hayan envalentonado de esta manera, llamando incluso a matar a rusos?.



Los Mass Mierda son los que más activamente están colaborando en la degeneración y el hundimiento de nuestra sociedad. A estas alturas ya nada me sorprende.


----------



## Minsky Moment (18 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Vaya forma de menospreciar a Zelinski por su profesión pasada...que nadie se olvide que Zelinski es graduado en Derecho y, a diferencia de los políticos actuales, está actuando como un verdadero líder, estemos de acuerdo con su posición o no.



Sí. Un verdadero líder. El personaje al mando de un país seguramente con menor inteligencia política desde que se inventó el estar al mando de un país. Anda, recoge tus 20 cms.


----------



## delhierro (18 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Una base entera no. 3 helicópteros y media docena camiones. Y si, esos pepino pegan un buen petardazo.



La peña no entiende, que los ucranianos tienen las armas de la URSS. Los cohetes alcanzan 90 km, tiene misiles tacticos de 150. Esto no es la libia de Gadafi, machacada aislada, embargada durante 20 años. Tiene las armas de la URSS con todo el dinero que ha metido occidente en 8 años.

La jugada "magistral" de dejarles hacer, ha provocado, tener que hacer lo que habia que hacer con un coste mucho mayor.


----------



## NoRTH (18 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Una base entera no. 3 helicópteros y media docena camiones.



les han reventado mas que eso 

y fijate la parte norte


----------



## Gotthard (18 Mar 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> estoy de acuerdo
> 
> pero en el caso de la base aerea de los helicopteros no me jodas
> 
> ...



Lo de la base de Kherson es flipante... pero es que no me cabe en la cabeza, estos tios tienen experiencia y ademas son buenos en fuego de contrabatería. Si pillas algo como la base de Kherson lo primero es perimetro y artilleria bien protegida. Algunos de los helicopteros pueden ser reliquias usadas para canibalizar piezas, pero el asunto es que en esa base no deberia caer ni un petardo de diez centimos. Tendria que ser un puto bastion que si un ucraniano se arrima salga volando. 

Sin embargo es claro que les han bombardeado a placer y con un dron o varios paseandose por encima de la base, porque las marcas de explosiones son exactas. Tambien decir que la mayoria de helicopteros que se ven son modelos sovieticos Mi 8 y Mi24 de 5 palas, no se ve ningun Alligator (4x2 palas) ni Hokum (3x2 palas), por lo que es posible que eso sea material de derribo que no necesiten proteger (los modernos les puedes plegar los rotores y meterlos en un bunker de hormigon.




En fin, el hecho relevante es que Kherson no esta tan bajo control como se dice o los ucranianos ya tienen juguetes grandes OTAN de muy larga distancia y alta precision.









Ucrania devuelve el golpe: el bombardeo deja en llamas la base aérea de Kherson ocupada por Rusia. – Galaxia Militar


La imagen de satélite que se ha obtenido de Planet Labs confirma que las fuerzas ucranianas han dañado y destruido varios helicópteros rusos, y han causado otros daños, en un ataque a la base aérea de Kherson, en el sur del país.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## NPI (18 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Se sabe quién es ese puto gañan asqueroso? CSI?



@Paco_Iglesias


----------



## Fauna iberica (18 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Los Mass Mierda son los que más activamente están colaborando en la degeneración y el hundimiento de nuestra sociedad. A estas alturas ya nada me sorprende.



Si, si eso ya lo sabemos, pero que lo hagan con un país del tercer mundo, es de esperar, pero con Rusia?.
Se han vuelto locos, o están preparando a la población para que se deje inmolar en algo que ni nos podemos imaginar, y de piensan esos perros de la tele que ellos se van a librar.
Que demonios pasa aquí?.


----------



## Zarpa (18 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> De malinterpretar nada.
> 
> Una cosa es decir: "Los ucranianos deberían ser capaces de matar más rusos para poder negociar".
> 
> ...




Falta la pregunta de Iker en ese video, que siendo del nada imparcial Dani -las cosas como son- seguro cortó, que hace referencia a la capacidad de Ucrania de resistir.
El sargento Paco no es el coronel Baños para cosas diplomáticas, si llevas al sargento chusquero de Ceuta qué esperas, la cagada es del ejército de dejarle ir.
Desde un punto de vista operativo de un militar habla sin tapujos y con honestidad sobre la guerra de guerrillas, haciendo eso igual Irak y Libia no serían tan estercolero hoy.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)

*Las fuerzas aeroespaciales utilizan las últimas bombas de alta potencia UPAB-1500V en Ucrania*
ayer, 21:06
una

Se supo que las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas, en el curso de una operación militar especial en Ucrania, comenzaron a utilizar las últimas bombas aéreas guiadas K029B-E de mayor potencia (designación probable - UPAB-1500V). Así lo demuestra la imagen publicada en la web.


Los UPAB-1500V están diseñados para destruir objetivos terrestres bien defendidos, estructuras de fortificación (defensivas), objetivos de superficie (barcos y embarcaciones de transporte), puestos de mando subterráneos (bunkers), aeronaves en minas reforzadas, lanzadores de misiles tácticos y operacionales-tácticos al inicio. posiciones, puentes y empalmes de carreteras y ferrocarriles, empresas industriales y almacenes para diversos fines.


El peso de la munición es de 1525 kg, la longitud es de 5,05 my el diámetro es de 0,4 m sin plumaje. Al mismo tiempo, una ojiva perforadora de hormigón altamente explosiva pesa 1010 kg. Una bomba de aire puede lanzarse desde una altura de 15 km desde cazabombarderos y aviones de ataque, después de lo cual es capaz de planear unos 50 km, con un error probable circular declarado (CEP) de hasta 10 m. un fusible inteligente con tres modos de retardo de detonación y utiliza un sistema de guía por satélite inercial. El dispositivo explosivo en sí es un contacto.

Después del uso de tales municiones, el personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tendrá pocas posibilidades de sobrevivir. Por lo tanto, es mejor que depongan las armas. Las bombas de aire K029B-E entraron en servicio con las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en 2019. Fueron desarrollados por JSC "GNPP "Region", que es parte de KTRV.


----------



## Gotthard (18 Mar 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> estoy de acuerdo
> 
> pero en el caso de la base aerea de los helicopteros no me jodas
> 
> ...



Lo de la base de Kherson es flipante... pero es que no me cabe en la cabeza, estos tios tienen experiencia y ademas son buenos en fuego de contrabatería. Si pillas algo como la base de Kherson lo primero es perimetro y artilleria bien protegida. Algunos de los helicopteros pueden ser reliquias usadas para canibalizar piezas, pero el asunto es que en esa base no deberia caer ni un petardo de diez centimos. Tendria que ser un puto bastion que si un ucraniano se arrima salga volando.

Sin embargo es claro que les han bombardeado a placer y con un dron o varios paseandose por encima de la base, porque las marcas de explosiones son casi exactas a los vehiculos. Tambien decir que la mayoria de helicopteros que se ven son modelos sovieticos Mi 8 y Mi24 de 5 palas, no se ve ningun Alligator (4x2 palas) ni Hokum (3x2 palas), por lo que es posible que eso sea material de derribo que no necesiten proteger (los modernos les puedes plegar los rotores y meterlos en un bunker de hormigon.

Ver archivo adjunto 988251










Ucrania devuelve el golpe: el bombardeo deja en llamas la base aérea de Kherson ocupada por Rusia. – Galaxia Militar


La imagen de satélite que se ha obtenido de Planet Labs confirma que las fuerzas ucranianas han dañado y destruido varios helicópteros rusos, y han causado otros daños, en un ataque a la base aérea de Kherson, en el sur del país.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## Bartleby (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (18 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Sí. Un verdadero líder. El personaje al mando de un país seguramente con menor inteligencia política desde que se inventó el estar al mando de un país. Anda, recoge tus 20 cms.



Hizo mierda a Rusia. Es que mucha inteligencia no hacía falta. 
Reagan y Zelinsky, dos comediantes. Jajajaja, como les duele la cola a los putiners.


----------



## kelden (18 Mar 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> les han reventado mas que eso
> 
> y fijate la parte norte
> 
> ...



8 cañonazos cuento yo. Dos rondas. Tenían tanta prisa por escaparse (contrabateria, aviación .....) que se han dejao 4 ó 5 helicópteros intactos. Por no joder, no han jodido ni el taller ...

Pero bueno ... que eso es lo que es. Te sacan 5 cañones del agujero a 40 kms de distancia, disparan un par de rondas y al agujero otra vez. Asi no se gana una guerra. Así tocas los cojones, sobre todo porque el otro se deja o no ha hecho los deberes.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (18 Mar 2022)

Ande andarán los Spetsnaz?

Alguien sabe de alguna operación realizada por estos "black paw" del ejército ruso,??


----------



## Cosmopolita (18 Mar 2022)

@amcxxl Bien que has salibado con este personaje. Yo ya te anticipé cual iba a ser su final, en cuanto dejeba de ser útil para Minsk: trena o muerto.
Era de cajón su dramático final. Sabía donde se metía, así por desertor y traidor, no me da pena. 



https://tass.com/society/1423769?utm_source=google.com&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=google.com&utm_referrer=google.com











Soldado polaco que desertó a Bielorrusia fue encontrado ahorcado: autoridades — RT Rusia y ex Unión Soviética


Las autoridades bielorrusas han dicho que Emil Czeczko, un soldado polaco que desertó a Bielorrusia en el punto álgido de la crisis de inmigrantes en la



101noticias.com


----------



## Fauna iberica (18 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Lo de la base de Kherson es flipante... pero es que no me cabe en la cabeza, estos tios tienen experiencia y ademas son buenos en fuego de contrabatería. Si pillas algo como la base de Kherson lo primero es perimetro y artilleria bien protegida. Algunos de los helicopteros pueden ser reliquias usadas para canibalizar piezas, pero el asunto es que en esa base no deberia caer ni un petardo de diez centimos. Tendria que ser un puto bastion que si un ucraniano se arrima salga volando.
> 
> Sin embargo es claro que les han bombardeado a placer y con un dron o varios paseandose por encima de la base, porque las marcas de explosiones son exactas. Tambien decir que la mayoria de helicopteros que se ven son modelos sovieticos Mi 8 y Mi24 de 5 palas, no se ve ningun Alligator (4x2 palas) ni Hokum (3x2 palas), por lo que es posible que eso sea material de derribo que no necesiten proteger (los modernos les puedes plegar los rotores y meterlos en un bunker de hormigon.
> 
> ...



Si esto se demuestra y la OTAN ha proporcionado armamento de alta precisión Rusia no puede seguir con esa táctica va a tener que arrasar el país o usar una nuke tactica.


----------



## Cosmopolita (18 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Y dale cansinos, que Rusia lleva AÑOS preparándose para esto..



Y todo lo que han consegudio en 20 años, lo tiraron por la borda.


----------



## Minsky Moment (18 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 987856



Si la invasión a Ucrania es parte de la III GM, entonces su comienzo se puede fechar en 2014, cuando tú y alguno más de tu calaña empezásteis a agitar el avispero. Cantamañanas.


----------



## pemebe (18 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Localización mas que posible de Zelenski
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estaba claro que la reunion no fue en Kiev. pero escenificar un viaje en tren, una foto a la llegada de la Estacion de Kiev y que el suelo no se parezca en nada es muy cutre (existe el photoshop para simular el suelo).




Suelo de la Estacion de Kiev.




Foto supuestamente a la llegada de Kiev


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (18 Mar 2022)

Escarbando por Twitter acabé en esta cuenta:




Viendo su bio, podrías esperar que tuitee bien metida en el relato… pero no lo ha hecho al menos los últimos tres días (no he profundizado más).
Info aséptica, cruda y sin dedo acusador.

Me parece muy profesional su manera de informar, por si queréis guardárosla como fuente.



https://twitter.com/liz_cookman?s=21


----------



## NoRTH (18 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> 8 cañonazos cuento yo. Dos rondas. Tenían tanta prisa por escaparse (contrabateria, aviación .....) que se han dejao 4 ó 5 helicópteros intactos. Por no joder, no han jodido ni el taller ...
> 
> Pero bueno ... que eso es lo que es. Te sacan 5 cañones del agujero a 40 kms de distancia, disparan un par de rondas y al agujero otra vez. Asi no se gana una guerra. Así tocas los cojones, sobre todo porque el otro se deja.



con artilleria no barres con esa precision


----------



## loveisintheair (18 Mar 2022)

MagicPep dijo:


> en España estamos ya con la boina y el trabuco cargado


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (18 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Fuentes?



Diversas, como todo no es 100% confiable, pero tiene bastante pinta y sentido debido a los movimientos de flanqueo ucranianos, los rusos estan demasiado estirados, no deberían de haber pasado del Dnieper.

Era una columna que se internaba en la zona, las perdidas per se no son catastroficas pero si refleja la pérdida de iniciativa y como Ucrania ha jugado una batalla de desgaste que le ha salido bien y que dispone de reservas para lanzar contrataques locales/operacionales efectivos

Tambien estan contratacando por el flanco de Kiev y ojo que amenazan con una bolsa, que dudo que puedan hacer, pero si obligar a los rusos a retrasar sus lineas y alejarse de Kiev.
Rusia ha perdido la fuerza del empuje


----------



## Minsky Moment (18 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Las fuerzas aeroespaciales utilizan las últimas bombas de alta potencia UPAB-1500V en Ucrania*
> ayer, 21:06
> una
> 
> ...



Eso es por los bunkers. Ya se dijo estos días que en Kiev se están refugiando en antiguos bunkers subterráneos que datan de la época soviética para capear el fuego de artillería. Luego salen de las madrigueras indemnes a seguir dando guerra. Con esas armas, se acabó la tontería.


----------



## Marchamaliano (18 Mar 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> con artilleria no barres con esa precision



Pueden haber sido drones, pero pese a la humareda y la propaganda repetida mil vecel no me parece para nada un desastre. Para nada. En la guerra todos reparten.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## SanRu (18 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Diversas, como todo no es 100% confiable, pero tiene bastante pinta y sentido debido a los movimientos de flanqueo ucranianos, los rusos estan demasiado estirados, no deberían de haber pasado del Dnieper.
> 
> Era una columna que se internaba en la zona, las perdidas per se no son catastroficas pero si refleja la pérdida de iniciativa y como Ucrania ha jugado una batalla de desgaste que le ha salido bien y que dispone de reservas para lanzar contrataques locales/operacionales efectivos
> 
> ...



o sea, que te lo estás inventando.

Gracias. Siempre es bueno saber a quién leer y a quien no.


----------



## Cosmopolita (18 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Localización mas que posible de Zelenski
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comparando con pantallazo de Putin otro día...jajajaja


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (18 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Y todo lo que han consegudio en 20 años, lo tiraron por la borda.





¿Qué han conseguido que les pongan bases de la OTAN en Estonia, Letonia y Lituania?, ¿Que les den golpes de estado en la puerta de su casa y que la CIA entrene grupos de neonazis y borrachos para que maten a civiles rusoparlantes en Ucrania durante nueve años?

No pierden nada de nada dándole una patada en los huevos a Occidente, mandando a tomar por culo al Dólar y estrechando lazos con China, India y Pakistán entre muchos más.


----------



## Kluster (18 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Si esto se demuestra y la OTAN ha proporcionado armamento de alta precisión Rusia no puede seguir con esa táctica va a tener que arrasar el país o usar una nuke tactica.



A lo mejor es lo que quieren.

OTANianos hijos de puta todos, a ver si dejan de tocar los cojones a Rusia que nos van a meter en la madre de todos los berenjenales.


----------



## Gotthard (18 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> 8 cañonazos cuento yo. Dos rondas. Tenían tanta prisa por escaparse (contrabateria, aviación .....) que se han dejao 8 ó 10 helicópteros intactos. Por no joder, no han jodido ni el taller ...
> 
> Pero bueno ... que eso es lo que es. Te sacan 5 cañones del agujero a 40 kms de distancia, disparan un par de rondas y al agujero otra vez. Asi no se gana una guerra. Así tocas los cojones, sobre todo porque el otro se deja.



Yo diria que ha sido artilleria de 152 mm con municiones guiadas por laser.... que supuestamente los ucranianos no tienen.
La precisión no es normal, ni siquiera hay ahorquillamiento del blanco, los pepinazos van exactamente cada punto donde hay vehiculo.


----------



## NoRTH (18 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Pueden haber sido drones, pero pese a la humareda y la propaganda repetida mil vecel no me parece para nada un desastre. Para nada. En la guerra todos reparten.



es decir 

de electronica van justicos pues


----------



## Bartleby (18 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Si la invasión a Ucrania es parte de la II GM, entonces su comienzo se puede fechar en 2014, cuando tú y alguno más de tu calaña empezásteis a agitar el avispero. Cantamañanas.




Para que se haga oficial una III guerra mundial, que si está en la agenda se hará, todavía hace falta un casus belli, que de ser este el plan, se estará gestando. Es todo una elucubración, pero nada podemos hacer si se ha decidido que así sea.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (18 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Un mes y ya tienen en poder a la mitad del país...
> 
> 
> Pero ojo, Rusia está acabada, y Putin tiene cáncer o viruela o lo va a matar no se quién y tal, que lo han dicho la Susana Griso y el de Telecirco.



Pintar de colores en un mapa no te garantiza su control efectivo ni es indicativo de fuerza ni de nada, todo lo contrario, mas estiran sus lineas logisticas, y sin los centros logisticos (estaciones ferreas, que estan en las ciudades ucranianas) que los rusos son incapaces de tomar, es aun contraproducente

Ejemplo: Alemania ocupaba grandes extensiones de la URRSS, pero no tenía el control efectivo, partisanos, infraestructuras destruidas o inutilizadas, y la industria y fuerza militar sovietica (si bien es cierto que parte de se destruyó, pero la doctrina sovietica esta preparada para esto) se concentraba en otras partes. Los ucranianos han evadido a los rusos en una batalla decisiva (Clausewitz) se han limtiado a desgastar y atacar donde mas vulnerables son


----------



## NPI (18 Mar 2022)

DeepL


> Así lo ha confirmado el Ministerio del Interior a NOVA
> 
> Están detenidos el líder del GERB, *Boiko Borissov*, su asesora de medios de comunicación, *Sevdalina Arnaudova*, el ex ministro de Finanzas, *Vladislav Goranov*, y la ex diputada y presidenta de la Comisión de Presupuestos, *Menda Stoyanova*. La redada a gran escala del Ministerio del Interior es el resultado de una investigación de la Fiscalía Europea, según confirmó el Ministerio de Seguridad a NOVA.
> 
> ...


----------



## rejon (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## faraico (18 Mar 2022)

Hasta que punto llega la propaganda. 

Cena hoy, compromiso familiar.... Conocido que trabaja en multinacional.... 50 palos.... Dice que por cada ucro muerto hay 22 rusos que la han palmado. 

Saco calculadora. 

Le digo.... Las cifras más optimistas para Ucrania es que han palmado 8.000 rusos. 


Entre 22 quiere decir que sólo han muerto 360 ucranianos.... Esto te lo crees o tal vez lo has oído en algún sitio y te lo has creido sin echar la cuenta? 

No crees que te están mintiendo? Mira este video.... Un supuesto cadáver que se pone a fumar.... Luego este video lo ponen en la TV e influencian a todo el mundo.... 

Ha mirado hacia otro lado y no me ha hecho ni caso. 

Yo creo que les jode cuando les demuestras que son unos borregos.


----------



## Gotthard (18 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Si esto se demuestra y la OTAN ha proporcionado armamento de alta precisión Rusia no puede seguir con esa táctica va a tener que arrasar el país o usar una nuke tactica.



Que no te oiga Putin, me gustaria seguir vivo para el lunes.


----------



## Minsky Moment (18 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> No entiendo nada , no esperaba ni de lejos este nivel de afrentas y amenazas a Rusia y a Putin.
> Nunca pensé que se atrevieran a esto, como es posible que una sociedades tan degeneradas y pusilánimes como lo son en occidente y sus decadentes y corruptas élites se hayan envalentonado de esta manera, llamando incluso a matar a rusos?.
> Es que ni a chavez ni a Venezuela la atacaron así, están tratando a Rusia como si fuera un país paria del tercer mundo , a un nivel de Haití, es fruto de su locura total, de su estupidez inconsciente, se piensan que Rusia se va a arrodillar ante sus bravatas?.
> Que se nos escapa aquí? No me lo explico, igual ven que Rusia más allá del plano bélico no reacciona ante el desafío y la bravocuneria occidental y están crecidos, la han perdido el respeto.
> Alguien tiene una explicación de porque estos mierdas de gobernantes , que estamos de acuerdo en que son unos cobardes , mediocres hasta decir basta se han atrevido a desafiar a Rusia hasta este extremo.?



Yo tengo la hipótesis desde el comienzo de todo de que los servicios secretos useños, al mando del establishment que es quien verdaderamente saca provecho de esta guerra, tienen unos dossieres kilométricos de todos y cada uno de los líderes europeos con los que los tienen cogidos por los huevos personalmente e individualmente, uno por uno. Porque si no, no se explica nada de lo que están haciendo toda esta panda de mediocres (empezando por el tiro en el pie de los alemanes con el Nord Stream y a partir de ahí los demás suma y sigue).


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (18 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Pintar de colores en un mapa no te garantiza su control efectivo ni es indicativo de fuerza ni de nada, todo lo contrario, mas estiran sus lineas logisticas, y sin los centros logisticos (estaciones ferreas, que estan en las ciudades ucranianas) que los rusos son incapaces de tomar, es aun contraproducente
> 
> Ejemplo: Alemania ocupaba grandes extensiones de la URRSS, pero no tenía el control efectivo, partisanos, infraestructuras destruidas o inutilizadas, y la industria y fuerza militar sovietica (si bien es cierto que parte de se destruyó, pero la doctrina sovietica esta preparada para esto) se concentraba en otras partes. Los ucranianos han evadido a los rusos en una batalla decisiva (Clausewitz) se han limtiado a desgastar y atacar donde mas vulnerables son




¿Qué hablas loco?, pero si Ucrania hace frontera con Rusia! Bueno, menor dicho, es Rusia!


Desde la misma Rusia, Crimea Rusa, el mar Negro RUSO, Transnitria Rusa y Bielorusia llega lo que haga falta y sin impedimentos.

¿Qué hablas tú de líneas de abastecimiento?

Ja ja


----------



## Marchamaliano (18 Mar 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> es decir
> 
> de electronica van justicos pues



Pinta tiene, porque llenar de mierda el espacio radioeléctrico debería ser fácil

Pero vamos los drones no dejan de ser una especie de aviación a lo cutre. Apoya, jodes la marrana, pero no ganas.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (18 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Que no te oiga Putin, me gustaria seguir vivo para el lunes.



Qué más dará si el lunes hay que ir a currar.


----------



## apocalippsis (18 Mar 2022)

*China advierte que tomará "medidas decisivas" si Taiwán cruza su "línea roja"*

*Oficina de Asuntos de Taiwán de Beijing promete realizar unificación*

Por Kelvin Chen , Noticias de Taiwán, Redactor del personal
2022/03/16 17:51
[IMG alt="El portavoz de la Oficina de Asuntos de Taiwán, Zhu Fenglian.
"]https://tnimage.s3.hicloud.net.tw/photos/2021/11/24/1637739301-619deb2527861.jpg[/IMG]
El portavoz de la Oficina de Asuntos de Taiwán, Zhu Fenglian. (foto de CNA)

TAIPEI (Taiwan News) — Si las “fuerzas separatistas de independencia de Taiwán” cruzan la “línea roja” de China, Beijing tendrá que “tomar medidas decisivas”, dijo el miércoles (16 de marzo) el portavoz de la Oficina de Asuntos de Taiwán, Zhu Fenglian (朱鳳蓮).

Zhu dijo que lograr la unificación completa de la patria es el deseo común de todos los hijos e hijas de China. Dijo que los chinos son pacientes y están dispuestos a luchar por la posibilidad de una unificación pacífica, informó el Liberty Times .

Los comentarios de Zhu siguieron a la noticia de un informe filtrado del Servicio de Seguridad Federal de Rusia que alegaba que China había considerado atacar a Taiwán este otoño.

“Nuestra determinación de salvaguardar la soberanía nacional y la integridad territorial es firme, y nunca permitiremos que nadie ni ninguna fuerza infrinja y divida el territorio sagrado de la patria”, dijo el vocero.

Zhu dijo que China se adherirá al principio de "una sola China" y al consenso de 1992, implementará la estrategia general del Partido Comunista Chino para resolver el problema de Taiwán en la nueva era, "aplastará resueltamente" los complots separatistas de Taiwán, frenará la interferencia externa y promoverá la paz. desarrollo de las relaciones a través del Estrecho.

Afirmó que algunos países han manipulado los asuntos relacionados con Taiwán "para controlar a China", obstruyendo los objetivos de unificación y rejuvenecimiento nacional de China.

El legislador del Partido Progresista Democrático, Lai Jui-lung (賴瑞隆), respondió a los comentarios de Zhu diciendo que Taiwán debe ser más cuidadoso y prepararse para la guerra para garantizar la paz. Ya no es noticia que China tenga la intención de invadir Taiwán por la fuerza, dijo.

Beijing promoverá la unificación a través de varios medios, dijo, y agregó que Taiwán debe aumentar su preparación militar y cooperar con los aliados democráticos internacionales.









China warns it will take 'decisive measures' if Taiwan crosses its 'red line' | Taiwan News | 2022-03-16 17:51:00


Beijing's Taiwan Affairs Office pledges to realize unification | 2022-03-16 17:51:00




www.taiwannews.com.tw


----------



## kelden (18 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Yo diria que ha sido artilleria de 152 mm con municiones guiadas por laser.... que supuestamente los ucranianos no tienen.
> La precisión no es normal, ni siquiera hay ahorquillamiento del blanco, los pepinazos van exactamente cada punto donde hay vehiculo.



Oye ... que yo no tengo ni pajolera idea .... a mi lo que me parece por lógica. Desde luego tu me das 100.000 vueltas en esto ....


----------



## Marchamaliano (18 Mar 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Hasta que punto llega la propaganda.
> 
> Cena hoy, compromiso familiar.... Conocido que trabaja en multinacional.... 50 palos.... Dice que por cada ucro muerto hay 22 rusos que la han palmado.
> 
> ...



Pero si solo hay que salir a la calle para ver a los borregos con bozal.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Mar 2022)

el régimen putino está desquiciado y amenaza con robar las armas suministradas por occidente para atacar las capitales occidentales


----------



## Gotthard (18 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Derrota dura de los rusos en Mykolaiv, toda su vanguardia destruida y las fuerzas restantes huyendo en desbandada ante la contraofensiva ucraniana.
> Tiempos duros para Rusia



Fuente o amplia información. 

No veo yo que para los ucranianos sea una tactica inteligente salir al contraataque. Enterrandose como topos y asomando hocico para tirar NLAWs y Stingers les da mejores resultados. Si salen a campo abierto con masa de maniobra los rusos los hacen papilla con aviación y artilleria.

En todo caso se habran hecho mierda al intentar entrar en una ciudad fuertemente atrincherada sin previa demolicion artillera.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (18 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Diversas, como todo no es 100% confiable, pero tiene bastante pinta y sentido debido a los movimientos de flanqueo ucranianos, los rusos estan demasiado estirados, *no deberían de haber pasado del Dnieper.*
> 
> Era una columna que se internaba en la zona, las perdidas per se no son catastroficas pero si refleja la pérdida de iniciativa y como Ucrania ha jugado una batalla de desgaste que le ha salido bien y que dispone de reservas para lanzar contrataques locales/operacionales efectivos
> 
> ...




Dnieper? , rusos.?

Cuando han. Llegado los rusos al Dnieper, si no han llegado a Poltava por el Norte y Zaporitzya por el sur


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (18 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> o sea, que te lo estás inventando.
> 
> Gracias. Siempre es bueno saber a quién leer y a quien no.



Te pongo una, hay mas Russo-Ukrainian War - Google My Maps
otra: Guerra de Ucrania - Día 22 - (revistaejercitos.com) hay mas


----------



## Cosmopolita (18 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Pintar de colores en un mapa no te garantiza su control efectivo ni es indicativo de fuerza ni de nada, todo lo contrario, mas estiran sus lineas logisticas, y sin los centros logisticos (estaciones ferreas, que estan en las ciudades ucranianas) que los rusos son incapaces de tomar, es aun contraproducente
> 
> Ejemplo: Alemania ocupaba grandes extensiones de la URRSS, pero no tenía el control efectivo, partisanos, infraestructuras destruidas o inutilizadas, y la industria y fuerza militar sovietica (si bien es cierto que parte de se destruyó, pero la doctrina sovietica esta preparada para esto) se concentraba en otras partes. Los ucranianos han evadido a los rusos en una batalla decisiva (Clausewitz) se han limtiado a desgastar y atacar donde mas vulnerables son



El mapa no es correcto: III Reich tomó Francia de Vichy después del desembarco de los aliados occidentales en Africa del Norte (8 de Noviembre de 1942). El mapa del Frente Este tampoco es correcto en la parte sur-este porque Wehrmacht alcanzó territorio un poco más al este a la altura de Elista.


----------



## Mabuse (18 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Momentos memorables de la entrevista.
Cuando le pregunta ¿Crees que las tropas rusas que bombardearon vuestra base rusos estaban enviando algún mensaje? A mí m hubiera dado la risa, pero el chaval responde todo serio que los rusos no bombardearon los dormitorios y hubo pocas bajas.
En la despedida de conexión "...Los combatientes extranjeros españoles que algún día decidieron unirse a la gran Ucrania".


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Mar 2022)

excepto unos cuantos marginados y resentidos asociales aquí y allá, a Rusia no la apoya nadie en el mundo


----------



## Gotthard (18 Mar 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Qué más dará si el lunes hay que ir a currar.



Hombre, pensandolo bien....  es ausencia justificada verte afectado por un ataque nuclear.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (18 Mar 2022)

*La UE debate suspender la compra de gas a Rusia


*


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (18 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *La UE debate suspender la compra de gas a Rusia
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 988298
> *



Como se dice hacerse un froilan...en uropeo,?


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (18 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> El mapa no es correcto: III Reich tomó Francia de Vichy después del desembarco de los aliados occidentales en Africa del Norte (8 de Noviembre de 1942). El mapa del Frente Este tampoco es correcto en la parte sur-este porque Wehrmacht alcanzó territorio un poco más al este a la altura de Elista.



Al margen de posibles fallos del mapa, que seguro que tienes razón, entiendes lo que quiero decir con el mismo


----------



## Marchamaliano (18 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *La UE debate suspender la compra de gas a Rusia
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 988298
> *



¿Entonces el gas Argelino se para Alemania y nosotros nos calentamos a hostias?


----------



## Gotthard (18 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Oye ... que yo no tengo ni pajolera idea .... a mi lo que me parece por lógica. Desde luego tu me das 100.000 vueltas en esto ....



Yo solo conjeturo cosas.... eres libre de conjeturar tambien, es el chiste de burbuja, que puedes decir lo que te salga de los cojones.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (18 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Dnieper? , rusos.?
> 
> Cuando han. Llegado los rusos al Dnieper, si no han llegado a Poltava por el Norte y Zaporitzya por el sur



Kherson está en el Dnieper, intentaron avanzar hacia Mykolaiv, Odessa y Krivoi Rog (tentativas)


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (18 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Yo tengo una teoría, y es que detrás de todo no hay militares. La opinión y el trabajo de los militares en el Pentagono está completamente subordinado a gente que no saben una mierda o no les interesan las cuestiones militares. Los intereses de la élite que gobierna chocan de frente con cualquier consideración estrictamente militar de un problema.
> El ejémplo de pretender ganar el conflicto sólo con carísimos lanzadores personales de cohetes. Cualquier militar de estado mayor rechazaría ese disparate en esta clase de guerra. Es una decisión que parece que obedece a intereses de fabricantes de armas, no a las necesidades reales de un ejercito moderno. En este caso yo no veo ningún criterio militar sensato, por ejémplo.



A mi tambien me parece que no hay militares tomando decisiones militares ni en los USA ni en Ucrania ..lo que hicieron en la base esa de Yavorov concentrando asesores, voluntarios y armas en un único punto para que los rusos sólo tuvieran que dar un golpe, fué una cagada de tal calibre que seguramente esa decisión no la tomó ningún militar ... es que si planteas una guerra contra un enemigo muy superior no puedes ir concentrando fuerzas y armamento en un sólo punto porque en cuanto se enteren te van a reventar a las primeras de cambio.

Y lo de pretender ganar una guerra sólo con cohetes anticarro parece que lo ha decidido directamente el fabricante ya ni siquera el político...con la excusa de un supuesto desgaste ruso a hacer caja que es lo único que les interesa...y a costa del contribuyente occidental que es el que paga esas armas y el oligarca se lo lleva crudo (que no sólo hay "oligarcas" en Rusia como berrean aquí los propagandistas)....


----------



## Kluster (18 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> ¿Entonces el gas Argelino se para Alemania y nosotros nos calentamos a hostias?


----------



## Mabuse (18 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Hombre, pensandolo bien....  es ausencia justificada verte afectado por un ataque nuclear.



¿Es hustec funcionario o algo peor? Esas condiciones laborales no las he visto ni en las descripciones del paraíso que hacen en la hoja parroquial.


----------



## Cosmopolita (18 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> ¿Qué han conseguido que les pongan bases de la OTAN en Estonia, Letonia y Lituania?, ¿Que les den golpes de estado en la puerta de su casa y que la CIA entrene grupos de neonazis y borrachos para que maten a civiles rusoparlantes en Ucrania durante nueve años?
> 
> No pierden nada de nada dándole una patada en los huevos a Occidente, mandando a tomar por culo al Dólar y estrechando lazos con China, India y Pakistán entre muchos más.



Hombre, la posibilidad de aumentar la frontera con OTAN con nada menos que 1350km. Más unidad del occidente que ya no permite a Kremlin jugar con todos por separado, el descontento de China por fortalecimiento temporal del occidente. Rusia tiene dividendo geográfico como nadie en el mundo. Ellos sabrán.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (18 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Kherson está en el Dnieper, intentaron avanzar hacia Mykolaiv, Odessa y Krivoi Rog (tentativas)



ESTUARIO del Dnieper...que es muy diferente. El río tiene 2.000 km. Porqué lo " toques" con la mano y cerca de la desembocadura. En términos MILITARES, nós nà.


----------



## Minsky Moment (18 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *La UE debate suspender la compra de gas a Rusia
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 988298
> *



La UE lleva ·debatiendo" eso desde el primer día ("no teniendo huevos", léase). ¿Qué pasa, "redactores" del País, que se acaban los temitas asustaviejas con los que azuzar en primera plana? Mierda de "periodismo" tenemos en este país.


----------



## crocodile (18 Mar 2022)

Realmente la táctica de los rusos no la entiendo , por mucho que quieras salvar a civiles tienes que ablandar defensas con bombardeos, al no hacerlo estás pagando un alto coste en vidas y alargando la guerra, creo que a Rusia no le sobra el tiempo teniendo a todos los perros otanicos y sus esclavos en contra.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Mar 2022)

Retarded country, imagina que te toca nacer ahí ...


----------



## kelden (18 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Realmente la táctica de los rusos no la entiendo , por mucho que quieras salvar a civiles tienes que ablandar defensas con bombardeos, al no hacerlo estás pagando un alto coste en vidas y alargando la guerra, creo que a Rusia no le sobra el tiempo teniendo a todos los perros otanicos y sus esclavos en contra.



Tiempo tienen todo el del mundo. Hasta que se les acabe la última bomba. Nadie va a meter las narices allí.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (18 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Hombre, la posibilidad de aumentar la frontera con OTAN con nada menos que 1350km. Más unidad del occidente que ya no permite a Kremlin jugar con todos por separado, el descontento de China por fortalecimiento temporal del occidente. Rusia tiene dividendo geográfico como nadie en el mundo. Ellos sabrán.




Rusia defiende sus intereses, no se deja pisar, se a preparado y está actuando... y ya está. No tienes razón y punto. Y no me vengas con rollos de pedante geopolitipichis, Rusia está haciendo lo mismo que a hecho EEUU en Belgrado, Bagdad o Kabul.


Y China está esperando a que acabe esto, para tomar Taiwan, ante la debilidad y decadencia de Occidente.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (18 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> ESTUARIO del Dnieper...que es muy diferente. El río tiene 2.000 km. Porqué lo " toques" con la mano y cerca de la desembocadura. En términos MILITARES, nós nà.



Bueno si, pero amenazan el flanco sur, si ocupan esa zona, el valor del Dnieper a nivel defensivo pasa a ser 0 (estrategicamente hablando, operacionalmente y localmente sigue teniendo su valor claro)


----------



## Marchamaliano (18 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


>



La momia se merece colgar de una farola.


----------



## crocodile (18 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Tiempo tienen todo el del mundo. Hasta que se les acabe la última bomba. Nadie va a meter las narices allí.



No estaría tan seguro, no subestimes a los satánicos, son capaces de todo porque son genocidas y poco les importa que Europa sea destruida.


----------



## Evil_ (18 Mar 2022)

"Señor Jesús nacido bajo las bombas de Kiev , muerto en brazos de su madre en un búnker de Kharkiv , enviado veinte años al frente, ten piedad de nosotros"


----------



## Azog el Profanador (18 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Retarded country, imagina que te toca nacer ahí ...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 988308



Empiezan las purgas estalinistas, lo normal. Raro que no hubieran empezado antes. Bonito país se le está quedando al tito Putin.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (18 Mar 2022)

*Macron avisa de que se avecina una crisis alimentaria en África y Oriente Próximo*


----------



## LIRDISM (18 Mar 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> Yo creo que no se esperaban tanta resistencia



Ni de coña, un país de 40 millones de habitantes con 100.000 soldados entrenados como mercenarios por USA, que perteneció a la Unión Soviética que eso se ha transmitido y que no tiene poco material de guerra, tiene T-80, t-72, t-64 en más de un millar, 1500 bpm-2, misiles balísticos, artillería de lanzacohetes, más de 30 helicópteros de ataque mi-35, misiles anti-carro rusos de los buenos y se suma Javelin y NLaw y además varias ciudades grandes rodeadas de bosques, ríos, pantanos que dificultan mucho la conquista. 

No creo que los rusos fueran tan ingenuos para pensar en una guerra fácil y de corta duración por lo que se demuestra que no tenían otra opción que meterse en una guerra dura.


----------



## Azrael_II (18 Mar 2022)

Los que apoyáis a Ucrania y la OTAN: Están tratando a los hombres blancos peor que a las ratas. La Sexta llama a los refugiados"desertores"

Ver archivo adjunto 988303


----------



## Marchamaliano (18 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Empiezan las purgas estalinistas, lo normal. Raro que no hubieran empezado antes. Bonito país se le está quedando al tito Putin.



Y bonita mierda la que nos va a venir, si salimos indemnes de esta.


----------



## Gotthard (18 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> ¿Es hustec funcionario o algo peor? Esas condiciones laborales no las he visto ni en las descripciones del paraíso que hacen en la hoja parroquial.



No, la empresa es del padre de mi muhé


----------



## El amigo (18 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Una fuerza inferior en número ha paralizado el ejército de un país y la alianza que lleva aterrorizando el planeta durante el último medio siglo. Sólo españoles o rusos pueden hacer eso.



Así que ahora, Rusia es el débil?.Que cojones tienen los rusos . Hasta se han atrevido a invadir Ucrania siendo inferiores en número.


----------



## kelden (18 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> No estaría tan seguro, no subestimes a los satánicos, son capaces de todo porque son genocidas y poco les importa que Europa sea destruida.



No están locos ni son satánicos. Hacen sus cálculos, escenifican su teatrillo y calculan costo/beneficio. Como resultado, nadie va a meter las narices allí.


----------



## NPI (18 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Estaba claro que la reunion no fue en Kiev. pero escenificar un viaje en tren, una foto a la llegada de la Estacion de Kiev y que el suelo no se parezca en nada es muy cutre (existe el photoshop para simular el suelo).
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 988200
> 
> ...



Están tan acostumbrados a reírse de la masa que les da igual todo, su público es el mismo que el de 2019-?.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (18 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Ni de coña, un país de 40 millones de habitantes con 100.000 soldados entrenados como mercenarios por USA, que perteneció a la Unión Soviética que eso se ha transmitido y que no tiene poco material de guerra, tiene T-80, t-72, t-64 en más de un millar, 1500 bpm-2, misiles balísticos, artillería de lanzacohetes, más de 30 helicópteros de ataque mi-35, misiles anti-carro rusos de los buenos y se suma Javelin y NLaw y además varias ciudades grandes rodeadas de bosques, ríos, pantanos que dificultan mucho la conquista.
> 
> No creo que los rusos fueran tan ingenuos para pensar en una guerra fácil y de corta duración por lo que se demuestra que no tenían otra opción que meterse en una guerra dura.




Un mes de guerra y ya tienen la mitad del país controlado, los han dejado sin acceso al mar, sin marina, sin aeropuertos, sin Centrales nucleares y los están embolsando. Y desde la primera semana, el gobierno ucro reclutando a viejos, niños y animando a la gente a que les tiren cocteles molotov a los rusos, la Volkstrum típica de nazis acorralados y acabados.

Y Ucrania es tan grande como la península ibérica entera, pero eso sí, los rusos han fracasado...


¿Cuánto tardó EEUU en "desnazificar" Irak y ahorcar a Sadam Husein?, ¿Lo hizo solo o necesitó una "gran coalición"?


----------



## LIRDISM (18 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> La invasión fue en 2003. Para que hagas una comparación más exacta:
> 
> .- Los yankis bombardearon durante 2 meses todo lo que se movía
> .- Una vez bien "ablandado" el terreno entraron con el ejército en una proporción 3 a 1 (500.000 tios).
> ...



Para disminuir las bajas de civiles y porque la manera de hacer la guerra de USA es carísima. 1400 aviones y 1400 helicópteros disparando todo el día sin parar como en las dos guerras del Golfo y miles de misiles de cruceros. Rusia no tiene la capacidad económica para hacer una guerra así, los EEUU presupuestaron 100.000 millones de euros de gasto militar en el primer mes y eso, ya es casi el doble del presupuesto militar de Rusia, y de Francia y de Reino Unido. Si no eres EEUU, cualquier guerra te toca sufrir e ir avanzando poco a poco.


----------



## Yoi-yitsu (18 Mar 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Hasta que punto llega la propaganda.
> 
> Cena hoy, compromiso familiar.... Conocido que trabaja en multinacional.... 50 palos.... Dice que por cada ucro muerto hay 22 rusos que la han palmado.
> 
> ...



Y les has demostrado que es un borrego mostrándole un video del 2021???

Porque el del cadáver fumando es parte del rodaje de una canción en 2021




Yoi-yitsu dijo:


> Ese video es del 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SanRu (18 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Te pongo una, hay mas Russo-Ukrainian War - Google My Maps
> otra: Guerra de Ucrania - Día 22 - (revistaejercitos.com) hay mas



Revista ejércitos? jajajajajajaja
jajajajajajajajaj
jajajajajajajajajajaja
jajajajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## Marchamaliano (18 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Macron avisa de que se avecina una crisis alimentaria en África y Oriente Próximo*
> Ver archivo adjunto 988309



¿En París y Marsella dice?


----------



## Mabuse (18 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Así que ahora, Rusia es el débil?.Que cojones tienen los rusos . Hasta se han atrevido a invadir Ucrania siendo inferiores en número.



Si fueran la parte débil no estarían donde están ahora. La parte débil está en el poder político y financiero ucraniano. Los Antonov se fabricaban allí, acero de alta calidad, electrónica, coches, cereales, minerales, y su economía está al nivel de la de Haití.


----------



## Focus in (18 Mar 2022)

deberían enviar al navy seal 6 a secuestrar a putin y llevarle a guantanamo, alli hacerle lo del pañuelo mojado waterboarding o como se llame


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (18 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Revista ejércitos? jajajajajajaja
> jajajajajajajajaj
> jajajajajajajajajajaja
> jajajajajajajajajajajaja



The Political Room tambien informa de ello, si tu tienes otras fuentes, comentalas y contrastamos, tambien la inteligencia británica afirma de forma general de contraatques ucranios


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (18 Mar 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> deberían enviar al navy seal 6 a secuestrar a putin y llevarle a guantanamo, alli hacerle lo del pañuelo mojado waterboarding o como se llame




Esa operación se la reservan para el Zelensky, si no está ya en Polonia rodeado de decorados, maquilladores y focos...


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (18 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Bueno si, pero amenazan el flanco sur, si ocupan esa zona, el valor del Dnieper a nivel defensivo pasa a ser 0 (estrategicamente hablando, operacionalmente y localmente sigue teniendo su valor claro)



El Dnieper ," medio" (llamémosle así) tiene un valor estratégico esencial, para los ucros, por varios motivos.

1.. la ciudad de Dnipro es el principal nudo ferroviario del este. Y es donde van a ir a parar los restos del ejército ucro en retirada desde Zaporitzya por el sur Poltava y Jarkov por el Norte y lo que quede del ejército del Donbass.

2...el Dnieper será la frontera natural y por lo tanto un frente bélico de importancia en un futuro próximo, como lo fue de l Ebro en España en la guerra. Además creo que eses territorio al este del río , se lo va a quedar Rusia p'a los restos.


----------



## Mabuse (18 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> No, la empresa es del padre de mi muhé



Hacia el exíto a través del sexo, el sueño de cualquier burbujista. Mis dieses maestro.


----------



## NPI (18 Mar 2022)

Cúrrate tus "fuentes"


> Soldatov hace regularmente comentarios sobre temas de terrorismo e inteligencia para *Vedomosti*, *Radio Free Europe* y la *BBC*. Desde julio de 2008 es columnista de *The Moscow Times*. Desde 2010 Soldatov escribe para *Foreign Policy* y *Foreign Affairs*.


----------



## Gotthard (18 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Cúrrate tus "fuentes"
> Ver archivo adjunto 988314



Radio Free Europe, un juguete de la CIA.


----------



## El-Mano (18 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> No entiendo nada , no esperaba ni de lejos este nivel de afrentas y amenazas a Rusia y a Putin.
> Nunca pensé que se atrevieran a esto, como es posible que una sociedades tan degeneradas y pusilánimes como lo son en occidente y sus decadentes y corruptas élites se hayan envalentonado de esta manera, llamando incluso a matar a rusos?.
> Es que ni a chavez ni a Venezuela la atacaron así, están tratando a Rusia como si fuera un país paria del tercer mundo , a un nivel de Haití, es fruto de su locura total, de su estupidez inconsciente, se piensan que Rusia se va a arrodillar ante sus bravatas?.
> Que se nos escapa aquí? No me lo explico, igual ven que Rusia más allá del plano bélico no reacciona ante el desafío y la bravocuneria occidental y están crecidos, la han perdido el respeto.
> Alguien tiene una explicación de porque estos mierdas de gobernantes , que estamos de acuerdo en que son unos cobardes , mediocres hasta decir basta se han atrevido a desafiar a Rusia hasta este extremo.?



No solamente está el tema de Ucrania, se trata de que pierden mucho más, occidente ya está en decadencia y su lugar lo ocupará asia. Y Rusia será de asia.
Putin dijo el segundo o tercer día que las relaciones con occidente estaban cerca de llegar a un punto de no retorno... Y se a superado esa línea con creces. El futuro ya es asiático, y es inevitable.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## ppacogonzalezz (18 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> El Dnieper ," medio" (llamémosle así) tiene un valor estratégico esencial, para los ucros, por varios motivos.
> 
> 1.. la ciudad de Dnipro es el principal nudo ferroviario del este. Y es donde van a ir a parar los restos del ejército ucro en retirada desde Zaporitzya por el sur Poltava y Jarkov por el Norte y lo que quede del ejército del Donbass.
> 
> 2...el Dnieper será la frontera natural y por lo tanto un frente bélico de importancia en un futuro próximo, como lo fue de l Ebro en España en la guerra. Además creo que eses territorio al este del río , se lo va a quedar Rusia p'a los restos.



Yo dudo que Rusia tenga fuerza para consolidar el frente, de hecho no sé si va a poder replegarse si quiera en algunos casos, yo tenía en mente la foto que tu comentas, incluso peor para Ucrania si lograban tomar Odessa, pero tras los desastres de esta ultima semana, no lo veo


----------



## lasoziedad (18 Mar 2022)

Parece que hoy esta mas potable el programa de friker pero vaya, lo acabo de poner.

Ahora van a hablar de los laboratorios.


----------



## LIRDISM (18 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Un mes de guerra y ya tienen la mitad del país controlado, los han dejado sin acceso al mar, sin marina, sin aeropuertos, sin Centrales nucleares y los están embolsando. Y desde la primera semana, el gobierno ucro reclutando a viejos, niños y animando a la gente a que les tiren cocteles molotov a los rusos, la Volkstrum típica de nazis acorralados y acabados.
> 
> Y Ucrania es tan grande como la península ibérica entera, pero eso sí, los rusos han fracasado...
> 
> ...



Pero no está siendo una guerra fácil, ahora tienen el frente atascado, hasta que se libere Mariupol tienen 4 brigadas menos para funcionar y están desplazando ahora dos cuerpos del Ejército enteros para Ucrania porque con las tropas que enviaron no tienen suficiente para hacer un avances con garantías sin sufrir una contraofensiva. 
Han hecho un avance respetable, es verdad porque han preparado bien la conquista y además es un ejército con más preparación que el Ucraniano y aún así, las bajas están siendo preocupantes. 

Compensa que mucho material que están perdiendo es material que darían de baja en el corto tiempo con la llegada de los armata y les preocupa menos pero Ucrania no tiene pinta de ser un país fácil de tomar además se ve que tienen soldados que saben combatir no como los inútiles que estamos acostumbrados a ver en Oriente Medio como en la guerra de Siria y disponen de información privilegiada de la OTAN.


----------



## InigoMontoya (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (18 Mar 2022)

Yoi-yitsu dijo:


> Y les has demostrado que es un borrego mostrándole un video del 2021???
> 
> Porque el del cadáver fumando es parte del rodaje de una canción en 2021



Joder que zasca, chaval


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## piru (18 Mar 2022)

Evil_ dijo:


> "Señor Jesús nacido bajo las bombas de Kiev , muerto en brazos de su madre en un búnker de Kharkiv , enviado veinte años al frente, ten piedad de nosotros"




Todos los comentarios lo ponen fino y son de creyentes. Uno al azar:

"Blasfemia pura. Il demonio vestito di bianco."


----------



## Don Meliton (18 Mar 2022)

Evil_ dijo:


> "Señor Jesús nacido bajo las bombas de Kiev , muerto en brazos de su madre en un búnker de Kharkiv , enviado veinte años al frente, ten piedad de nosotros"



Se le ha ido definitivamente, que manera de quitarse la mascara.


----------



## Azrael_II (18 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Realmente la táctica de los rusos no la entiendo , por mucho que quieras salvar a civiles tienes que ablandar defensas con bombardeos, al no hacerlo estás pagando un alto coste en vidas y alargando la guerra, creo que a Rusia no le sobra el tiempo teniendo a todos los perros otanicos y sus esclavos en contra.



No sé si existe una palabra o es la famosa escaleta del diablo o descompensar el xenón en un reactor nuclear.

En las guerras, en los conflictos o incluso en las peleas callejeras hay una oscilación siempre de fuerzas y una escalera. La mayoría de las veces el más decisivo gana, pero si el otro se defiende gana el más fuerte.. pero ¿que pasa si es recurrente y el más fuerte abusa del más echado para alante? Pues que el más fuerte recibirá un navajazo.

Te pongo otro ejemplo, una policía bien entrenados común cuerpo de observación de paisano, muchas patrullas y antidisturbios bien entrenados controlan un país .. ya puede haber disturbios o manifestaciones masivas o incluso sabotajes o mini atentados... Caen todos la policía gana ..

Pero que pasa si en varias ocasiones la policía mata a varios manifestantes? Y su sale como matan a un niño de 10 años? Pues que la gente ira a matar con pinchos, cockteles molotov y emboscadas ..

Y si la policía ESCALA y mata a más gente, comienza a torturar y a ha "desaparecer gente"..


Pues que en pueblos y barrios saldrían encapuchados diciendo que han creado el grupo antirepresivo tal , en los pueblos se armarian y habría una gran manifestación con el resultado de varios antidisturbios muertos . En un pueblo grande habría tiros... En ese momento la superpoderosas policía desaparecería. Y tendría que venir el ejército...

La policía como cuerpo No acepta muertos en sus filas. El ejército si es lo normal.

Volvamos a Ucrania.

Rusia está intentando evitar subir un escalón. Da igual lo que pase, aunque se quedara sin vehículos y armas, aunqu hubiera miles de desertores, sin hablar de armas nucleares, se formarían voluntarios rusos para ir al frente y el ejército que quedara sería el más motivado. Utilizarían tácticas más rastreras como ir con civiles etc pero vencerían...

Y sino otro escalón hasta las bombas tácticas.

También es cierto que uno puede irse de la escalera o caerse de ella


----------



## crocodile (18 Mar 2022)

Evil_ dijo:


> "Señor Jesús nacido bajo las bombas de Kiev , muerto en brazos de su madre en un búnker de Kharkiv , enviado veinte años al frente, ten piedad de nosotros"



Otro satánico globalista, a quien va a apoyar este, como católico no me representa.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (18 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Yo dudo que Rusia tenga fuerza para consolidar el frente, de hecho no sé si va a poder replegarse si quiera en algunos casos, yo tenía en mente la foto que tu comentas, pero tras los desastres de esta ultima semana, no lo veo



Que si tiene fuerzas...
Apunta está ciudad para los próximos días , como mucho diez

*POLTAVA...*los ucris la van a defender a muerte, igual que a Kiev y Jarkov.... porque si cae. El camino hacia Dnipro y el Dnieper meridional, queda expedito para los rusos.


----------



## Marchamaliano (18 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> The Political Room tambien informa de ello, si tu tienes otras fuentes, comentalas y contrastamos, tambien la inteligencia británica afirma de forma general de contraatques ucranios



Como me tenga que fiar de esa fuente, los nazis ya estaban en el Kremlin. No me jodas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Mar 2022)

MEDICION DE RADIACION EN GRANADA PUBLICADA EN LA QUINTA COLUMNA

*0.22 NANO SIEVERS DE ESOS 0.22 uSV/ h*






MAS TARDE
*↓
the archillect 
5:50 p. m. · 17 mar. 2022·Archillect*
















**


​


----------



## NPI (18 Mar 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Hasta que punto llega la propaganda.
> 
> Cena hoy, compromiso familiar.... Conocido que trabaja en multinacional.... 50 palos.... Dice que por cada ucro muerto hay 22 rusos que la han palmado.
> 
> ...



Hazte una camiseta con este logo y se la enseñas


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Mar 2022)

Teniendo en cuenta los precedentes del coronavirus , los hospitales de Wuhan , los fumigadores , incluso la rendición del ejército norteamericano ante un grupo de chalados heroniómanos vestidos como personajes de la tierra media en Afganistán, hace que todo esto sea muy peliculero. 

PUTIN ES EL GRAN VILLANO QUE QUIERE CONQUISTAR EL MUNDO ! Es SAURON el señor de los anillos . 

Son esquemas que los espectadores ya tienen muy aprendidos y simplemente se les solapan en su mente .
Son las tramas de los videojuegos ! 

Lo hicieron con el coronavirus : el sincretismo religioso ( el coronavirus es un dios vigilante que acecha invisible por todos lados ,el alcohol a la entrada de los sitios públicos era el agua bendita, el test la confesión, la primera vacuna es un ritual de paso como el bautismo o la primera comunión , están los creyentes y los herejes a los que se les señala y se les margina ... ) 


Lo de Afganistán no tiene ni pies ni cabeza, eso no se lo puede creer nadie. Fíjense que personajes ! es el supuesto gobierno que echó a los americanos . Fíjense en los dos figurantes del primer plano. El de la derecha conjuntado de verde y el de la izquierda de azul . todo planchado y recién salido del contenedor llegado de China con los disfraces. Luego los gordos panzones que debieron cobrar 4 rupias por lo poco creíbles !
Pero el del velo en la cabeza !!! madre mía ! no se sabía colocar el turbante y como debía estar con el mono lo puso de cualquier manera. 

Si estos , que no tienen ni aviación ni tanques ni nada , ganaron al ejército americano , Putin es DARTH VADER


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (18 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Pero no está siendo una guerra fácil, ahora tienen el frente atascado, hasta que se libere Mariupol tienen 4 brigadas menos para funcionar y están desplazando ahora dos cuerpos del Ejército enteros para Ucrania porque con las tropas que enviaron no tienen suficiente para hacer un avances con garantías sin sufrir una contraofensiva.
> Han hecho un avance respetable, es verdad porque han preparado bien la conquista y además es un ejército con más preparación que el Ucraniano y aún así, las bajas están siendo preocupantes.
> 
> Compensa que mucho material que están perdiendo es material que darían de baja en el corto tiempo con la llegada de los armata y les preocupa menos pero Ucrania no tiene pinta de ser un país fácil de tomar además se ve que tienen soldados que saben combatir no como los inútiles que estamos acostumbrados a ver en Oriente Medio como en la guerra de Siria y disponen de información privilegiada de la OTAN.



El material que tienen es el que hay, no hay dinero para los armata, ni para T90. T72B3


Marchamaliano dijo:


> Como me tenga que fiar de esa fuente, los nazis ya estaban en el Kremlin. No me jodas.



Yo leo a todos, si teneis fuentes ponedlas, yo aqui estoy de observador, no me pagan gane quien gane, es un conflicto de lo mas interesante la verdad


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Mar 2022)

*ELON MUSK*
*WORKING IN THE MASTER PLAN 3 
COORDIANDO CON IL DONALDO PRESIDENTO *


40,000 FT



















3:14 a. m. · 17 mar. 2022·Archillect











Zttps://t.me/QSRdecodes/11514








QSR decodes


SituatıonRoom¹⁷	https://truthsocial.com/@QSRdecodes




t.me




​


----------



## mirkoxx (18 Mar 2022)

Situación actual alrededor de Kherson y Nikolayev: los rusos se han retirado de las posiciones avanzadas de Posad-Pokrovskoye a la espera de un contraataque ucraniano, anteriormente un MLRS ucraniano destruyó de 6 a 8 helicópteros en la base aérea de Chernobayevka; la artillería rusa está disparando desde cerca de Kherson. Este es probablemente el contraataque ucraniano organizado más grande hasta el momento, no hay forma de saber cómo va, supongo que veremos los resultados en la mañana. 

ANNA NEWS estuvo hoy en Izuym y confirmó lo escrito arriba. En Nikolaev, los rusos perdieron las líneas de suministro, lo que provocó retiros.

En Oblast de Mikolaiv, el ejército ucraniano lanzó un contraataque y recuperó muchas áreas alrededor de la capital del oblast además del retiro de tropas rusas de allí debido a problemas logísticos.


----------



## Don Meliton (18 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Momentos memorables de la entrevista.
> Cuando le pregunta ¿Crees que las tropas rusas que bombardearon vuestra base rusos estaban enviando algún mensaje? A mí m hubiera dado la risa, pero el chaval responde todo serio que los rusos no bombardearon los dormitorios y hubo pocas bajas.
> En la despedida de conexión "...Los combatientes extranjeros españoles que algún día decidieron unirse a la gran Ucrania".



El fondo de camuflaje que le han puesto a la charopresentadora es tambien de traca. Los medios expanyoles han decidido marcarse un Starship Troopers a lo Paco


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (18 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Que si tiene fuerzas...
> Apunta está ciudad para los próximos días , como mucho diez
> 
> *POLTAVA...*los ucris la van a defender a muerte, igual que a Kiev y Jarkov.... porque si cae. El camino hacia Dnipro y el Dnieper meridional, queda expedito para los rusos.



Apuntado queda, pero viendo que no son capaces ni de cercar Karkov, ni Kiev ni llegar a Odessa en el flanco sur que es donde mas ventaja tienen, lo veo complicado


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (18 Mar 2022)

mirkoxx dijo:


> Situación actual alrededor de Kherson y Nikolayev: los rusos se han retirado de las posiciones avanzadas de Posad-Pokrovskoye a la espera de un contraataque ucraniano, anteriormente un MLRS ucraniano destruyó de 6 a 8 helicópteros en la base aérea de Chernobayevka; la artillería rusa está disparando desde cerca de Kherson. Este es probablemente el contraataque ucraniano organizado más grande hasta el momento, no hay forma de saber cómo va, supongo que veremos los resultados en la mañana.
> 
> ANNA NEWS estuvo hoy en Izuym y confirmó lo escrito arriba. En Nikolaev, los rusos perdieron las líneas de suministro, lo que provocó retiros.
> 
> En Oblast de Mikolaiv, el ejército ucraniano lanzó un contraataque y recuperó muchas áreas alrededor de la capital del oblast además del retiro de tropas rusas de allí debido a problemas logísticos.



A ver si esta fuente les vale..


----------



## loveisintheair (18 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> No comprendo como ser viudo es un eximente para el servicio militar. Tener familia numerosa a cargo , sí , tener familiares minusválidos , si, pero ¿ser viudo?



Me imagino que es para viudos con hijos. Si sólo hay un adulto en la familia, no puedes mandarlo a la guerra.
Pero no tengo ni idea, eso es lo que deduzco.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (18 Mar 2022)

Nuevo ataque artillero preciso contra posiciones rusas, la localización es desconocida, pero observen las explosiones secundarias y como varios cohetes salen volando tras las explosiones.

Supongo que a los ucranianos les deben estar pasando por inteligencia las posiciones de las tropas rusas sobre el terreno, aparte de los drones que también hacen su trabajo.


----------



## alfonbass (18 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Un mes de guerra y ya tienen la mitad del país controlado, los han dejado sin acceso al mar, sin marina, sin aeropuertos, sin Centrales nucleares y los están embolsando. Y desde la primera semana, el gobierno ucro reclutando a viejos, niños y animando a la gente a que les tiren cocteles molotov a los rusos, la Volkstrum típica de nazis acorralados y acabados.
> 
> Y Ucrania es tan grande como la península ibérica entera, pero eso sí, los rusos han fracasado...
> 
> ...




Creo que muchos no comprendéis algo...

Si solo hablásemos de cuestiones militares, eso sería cierto, la lógica dicta una victoria aplastante del ejercito ruso, quien tenga dudas de eso, que se lo mire....pero....

Una guerra no es solo el terreno militar, es la comunicación, las implicaciones políticas y más estando en juego lo que está de fondo en juego, que es una posible guerra mundial, con todo lo que conllevaría, está en juego las acciones de otros países, etc.

Rusia va ganando sobre el terreno, pero no lo está haciendo de verdad, porque a medida que esto siga y se perpetúe en el tiempo, porque puede ocurrir, como el ejemplo de Vietnam, podemos hablar de un aumento de sanciones, hay que ver como ha calado en occidente el relato, eso que a muchos os importa poco o pensais en alguna absurda teoría de que "los medios están comprados", es...importa

A medida que esto dure las sanciones a Rusia van a aumentar, si eso ocurre y "gira hacia China", es la perdición de Rusia, no solo porque no son de fiar, sino porque si hablamos de economía tendremos que hacerlo en base a un todo, esto no es solo energía o recursos. Cuanto más se limite el comercio, más sufre la pequeña economía y eso, termina pagando factura, SIEMPRE

Por supuesto, en Europa lo vamos a pasar mal, pero A no excluye B, por lo tanto, no veo victoria rusa por ninguna parte...ah, si, se van a anexionar Ucrania? ok...ahora, que va a pasar después? como se puede poner en funcionamiento un territorio tan extenso con 40 millones de personas? Lo que gane evitando comerciar con Occidente lo van a perder en la reconstrucción de Ucrania, el plan era malo, porque había muchas cosas que podían salir mal y así ha sido, es para reconocerlo, independientemente de todos los hechos de sbra conocidos en este hilo, eso también

Ahora ya, si lo que haces es alegrarte como parece que algunos hacen, porque se produzca "una lluvia de nukes" sobre tu cabeza, ahí no me meto, pero, quien piense así que se busque un psiquiatra, lo necesita urgentemente


----------



## loveisintheair (18 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Pues se me ocurren hermanas, abuelos.



No. También tienen hermanas y padres las mujeres, y a ellas (nosotras) se nos exime de la guerra porque hay que cuidar de los niños.
Si sólo hay un adulto en la casa, no pueden mandarlo a la guerra. Lo que pueda aportar a la batalla vale mucho menos que lo que habría que gastar en mantener a los huérfanos.


----------



## midelburgo (18 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Que si tiene fuerzas...
> Apunta está ciudad para los próximos días , como mucho diez
> 
> *POLTAVA...*los ucris la van a defender a muerte, igual que a Kiev y Jarkov.... porque si cae. El camino hacia Dnipro y el Dnieper meridional, queda expedito para los rusos.



Y ademas es una victoria famosa rusa contra los suecos... Tipico nombre de acorazado zarista.


----------



## eltonelero (18 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> ¿Entonces el gas Argelino se para Alemania y nosotros nos calentamos a hostias?



No dudes por un segundo que sería asi. 
Mientras miles de cuñaos yendo a Polonia a por refugiados..


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ancient Warrior (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## raptors (18 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> No entiendo nada , no esperaba ni de lejos este nivel de afrentas y amenazas a Rusia y a Putin.
> Nunca pensé que se atrevieran a esto, como es posible que una sociedades tan degeneradas y pusilánimes como lo son en occidente y sus decadentes y corruptas élites se hayan envalentonado de esta manera, llamando incluso a matar a rusos?.
> Es que ni a chavez ni a Venezuela la atacaron así, están tratando a Rusia como si fuera un país paria del tercer mundo , a un nivel de Haití, es fruto de su locura total, de su estupidez inconsciente, se piensan que Rusia se va a arrodillar ante sus bravatas?.
> Que se nos escapa aquí? No me lo explico, igual ven que Rusia más allá del plano bélico no reacciona ante el desafío y la bravocuneria occidental y están crecidos, la han perdido el respeto.
> Alguien tiene una explicación de porque estos mierdas de gobernantes , que estamos de acuerdo en que son unos cobardes , mediocres hasta decir basta se han atrevido a desafiar a Rusia hasta este extremo.?



Lo hacen por lo llamativo del premio...!!! es decir, si rusia cae... la cantidad de recursos con los que se haría europa....!! esto lo sabe rusia y por eso va con toda la seriedad del mundo.. mientras que occidente le busca por todos lado buscando la debilidad de rusia....


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Marchamaliano (18 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> El material que tienen es el que hay, no hay dinero para los armata, ni para T90. T72B3



Los armatas son cuatro gatos, los t90 son muchos mas pero para que quemarlos todavía? No sé, la doctrina en profundidad rusa dice que lo gordo para el final.


----------



## Oso Polar (18 Mar 2022)

[/QUOTE]


LIRDISM dijo:


> Para disminuir las bajas y porque la manera de hacer la guerra de USA es carísima. 1400 aviones y 1400 helicópteros disparando todo el día sin parar como en las dos guerras del Golfo y miles de misiles de cruceros. Rusia no tiene la capacidad económica para hacer una guerra así, los EEUU presupuestaron 100.000 millones de euros de gasto militar en el primer mes y eso, ya es casi el doble del presupuesto militar de Rusia, y de Francia y de Reino Unido. Si no eres EEUU, cualquier guerra te toca sufrir e ir avanzando poco a poco.



Si y no:

El soldado americano esta acostumbrado a tener todo a su favor, a la primera que encuentra una dificultad aunque sean un par de chavales con pistolas de agua, apoyo aéreo o artillero a mansalva, eso sin contar que antes de que ponga las botas en el terreno el país ya fue arrasado. Eso ha creado una dependencia nunca antes vista del soldado a la tecnología y eso es un claro punto débil.

EEUU solo puede darse el lujo de hacer esos bombardeos por el dinero, que ellos imprimen, y que el resto del mundo los acepta, una vez se acabe la hegemonía del dólar los ciudadanos tendrán que pagarlo directamente de sus bolsillos y su economía, basada en lo financiero, va a tener serios problemas.

Rusia, pudiera haber borrado Ucrania de la faz de la tierra utilizando su artillería y misiles tipo Iskander, pero los "ucranianos" son sus hermanos y necesitan que no se destruya su infraestructura, ya sufrieron mucho reconstruyendo Chechenia y en especial Grozni pero ese caso era uno totalmente distinto.

Siempre recuerda que EEU es una potencia marítima y Rusia continental.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (18 Mar 2022)

Un poco de pedagogía.

En un nuevo capítulo del ," Cuñado Iván ".les presento al... *cuñado geógrafo.* ..

*A que dificultades geográficas y naturales se enfrentan los rusos en Ucrania.?*

En un capítulo anterior ya vimos la *rasputitsa*.

Ahora toca aprender ...que es un *liman* ?

Un liman es una zona de lagunas o pantanos de agua salobre, y poco profundos ( unos cinco metros,) que se extienden por la costa del Mar Negro, en centenares de kilómetros, y en especial a la zona cercana al oblast y ciudad de Odessa.


----------



## Focus in (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## clapham5 (18 Mar 2022)

Antes de ir al post , el clapham quiere dar tres hurras al camarada Zhukov por sus (inestimables )aportaciones al hilo . Y a todos los demas foreros por haber zankeado al clapham y haberle echo mas feliz que una lombriz en un huerto de nabos 
De que hablaba ? Ahhh ...de Ucrania . Hace 8 anos el clapham dijo que el Maidan habia sido " orquestado " por Putin para " quedarse " con Crimea . Entonces gobernaba Yanukovich , un resbaladizo de poco fiar . El Zar " indulto " a Janukovich ( el ex mandamas de Yukos ) quien corrio a asilarse a ...Alemania con un mensaje de Putin : Rusia esta harta de Ucrania , avanzad ...
Berlin mordio el anzuelo , promovio el Maidany derroco a Yanukovich . Entonces Rusia tuvo la excusa para invadir y ocupar Crimea 
8 anos despues . Rusia volvio a enviar otro mensaje a Occidente : Rusia esta harta del Donbass , avanzad ...
Occidente volvio a morder el anzuelo y preparo la reconquista del Donbass . Dando a Rusia la excusa que necesitaba para invadir . 
Joder , clapham a donde quieres llegar ? Pues muy simple . Putin necesita el apoyo incondicional de los rusos para invadir Ucrania y el peligro existencial alque se enfrentan los rusos del Donbass justifica la invasion 
El coste de esta Guerra es brutal . Occidente esta machacando la economia rusa sin piedad . Y el clapham pregunta :
Vale la pena destruir la economia rusa, su moneda, su mercado de valores , sus reservas de divisas por un " trozo de papel " donde ponga que Ucrania jamas formaraparte de la OTAN ? Es que vale tanto ese papel . Por supuesto que no . 
Es el territorio , estupido . Las sanciones son un " mal necesario " porque el botin vale la pena . La conquista y anexion de Ucrania 
Cuanto mas duras sean las sanciones mayor sera la represalia rusa y mayor sera el territorio a conquistar 
Rusia se esta convirtiendo en una crisalida ...es un simil , joder ...sin mariconadas . Rusia , la oruga , se convierte en crisalida , aislado del mundo para transformarse en lamariposa ( el nuevo Imperio Zarista de Putin I el Grande ) Una pausa pal buchito de vodka ...
A Rusia le quedan 51 dias para ganar esta Guerra .Ni un dia mas .


----------



## Oso Polar (18 Mar 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Se le ha ido definitivamente, que manera de quitarse la mascara.



Menudo hijo de mil putas, este señor es claramente el representante del anticristo en la tierra y no de Jesúscristo. Ni Juan Pablo II, polaco nacido en Krakovia y que vivió la WWII, que odiaba a la URSS se hubiera atrevido a tanto.

Realmente estamos en tiempos que nos llenaran el alma de mucha angustia.

Dios tenga piedad de nosotros.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (18 Mar 2022)

Clapham los PARRAFOOOSSSS.

Te voy a racanear los zanks


----------



## loveisintheair (18 Mar 2022)

Si y no:

El soldado americano esta acostumbrado a tener todo a su favor, a la primera que encuentra una dificultad aunque sean un par de chavales con pistolas de agua, apoyo aéreo o artillero a mansalva, eso sin contar que antes de que ponga las botas en el terreno el país ya fue arrasado. Eso ha creado una dependencia nunca antes vista del soldado a la tecnología y eso es un claro punto débil.

EEUU solo puede darse el lujo de hacer esos bombardeos por el dinero, que ellos imprimen, y que el resto del mundo los acepta, una vez se acabe la hegemonía del dólar los ciudadanos tendrán que pagarlo directamente de sus bolsillos y su economía, basada en lo financiero, va a tener serios problemas.

Rusia, pudiera haber borrado Ucrania de la faz de la tierra utilizando su artillería y misiles tipo Iskander, pero los "ucranianos" son sus hermanos y necesitan que no se destruya su infraestructura, ya sufrieron mucho reconstruyendo Chechenia y en especial Grozni pero ese caso era uno totalmente distinto.

Siempre recuerda que EEU es una potencia marítima y Rusia continental.
[/QUOTE]

Un amigo militar que había hecho varias maniobras con los soldados de EEUU me decía exactamente eso: que sin tecnología no eran nada.
Y de eso hace 15 años, no me quiero imaginar lo que debe de ser hoy.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (18 Mar 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Pues no, cuando el ocupante es USA el grueso de las bajas lo ponen los ocupados. Los civiles ocupados sobre todo.
> 
> Ejemplo paradigmático Irak.




Hablo en términos militares estrictos, dejando de lado los civiles.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Abstenuto (18 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Y todo lo que han consegudio en 20 años, lo tiraron por la borda.



Esto acaba de empezar


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (18 Mar 2022)

Seguramente juegan regulinchi al Battlefield


----------



## crocodile (18 Mar 2022)

Lo de Kherson hoy con la destrucción de la base aérea y dónde han caído helicópteros y otras armas ha sido un grave error ruso, dejémonos de talibanismos, es así


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (18 Mar 2022)

Double Zasca Combo


----------



## BHAN83 (18 Mar 2022)

Estulin es un pionero del mundo de la conspiración, muchas cosas que solo decia él en sus libros, luego fueron tendencia conspiracion mainstream.

Que no le guste España no quiere decir que sus opiniones valgan menos o mas.

Que sea un exaltado tampoco. Está bien tener sangre en las venas y ser vehemente defendiendo opiniones.


----------



## NEKRO (18 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Otro fake ukronazi. No les da vergüenza ni enseñar sus muertos haciéndolos pasar por muertos rusos, observad la Z aún con la pintura fresca .



Fijate en el suelo del interior de camion, se ve la cinta amarilla que llevan los ucranianos en el brazo.


----------



## BHAN83 (18 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Antes de ir al post , el clapham quiere dar tres hurras al camarada Zhukov por sus (inestimables )aportaciones al hilo . Y a todos los demas foreros por haber zankeado al clapham y haberle echo mas feliz que una lombriz en un huerto de nabos
> De que hablaba ? Ahhh ...de Ucrania . Hace 8 anos el clapham dijo que el Maidan habia sido " orquestado " por Putin para " quedarse " con Crimea . Entonces gobernaba Yanukovich , un resbaladizo de poco fiar . El Zar " indulto " a Janukovich ( el ex mandamas de Yukos ) quien corrio a asilarse a ...Alemania con un mensaje de Putin : Rusia esta harta de Ucrania , avanzad ...
> Berlin mordio el anzuelo , promovio el Maidany derroco a Yanukovich . Entonces Rusia tuvo la excusa para invadir y ocupar Crimea
> 8 anos despues . Rusia volvio a enviar otro mensaje a Occidente : Rusia esta harta del Donbass , avanzad ...
> ...



Rusia no se está aislando del mundo, se está aislando de Occidente.
El Mundo != Occidente.

Los paises que sancionan a Rusia son OTAN+UE+Japon.

Ni Oriente Medio ni China.


----------



## PutoNWO (18 Mar 2022)

Lo soldados americanos hoy en día son el hazme reír, obesos, mujeres macho, extranjeros que hablan como forest gum, y mucho flipado de tanta peli.


----------



## lostsoul242 (18 Mar 2022)

Actualizacion del mapa diario de la guerra en video . Es el canal mas fiable que encontrado en estos dias .


----------



## BHAN83 (18 Mar 2022)

Si no te gusta no le leas Flanders.

Si hubiera que lee solamente a justos varones abnegados que no cobren de nadie, no se podria leer a nadie.

A mi qué coño me importa la moral de Estulin o que se cague en España, es un tipo que dice cosas interesantes.


----------



## NEKRO (18 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> La matricula es rusa, lo que no tienen verguenza es de enseñar a los caidos.
> 
> No les pasaria nada a esos salvajes si los cubrieran como un minimo gesto de dignidad y respeto al soldado enemigo.
> 
> ...



Si te fijas en el suelo del camión esta la banda amarilla que llevan los ucranianos en el brazo


----------



## Aurkitu (18 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Seguramente juegan regulinchi al Battlefield



Y si pillan a alguien dentro le pegan un tiro y preguntan después. Se les ve de gatillo fácil.


----------



## amcxxl (18 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Seguramente juegan regulinchi al Battlefield



espero que esta puta escoria no salga viva de alli, subhumanos que solo sirven de abono para las plantas


----------



## palmerita (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## NEKRO (18 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Ataque ucranio con stinger sobre portamisiles rusos. Ojo, que EEUU aprobó ayer el envío de 9000 misiles anti tanque de estos, *9000!,* además de 800 antiaéreos, 7000 ametralladoras y 20 millones de rondas de munición, entre otros regalitos.



¿Cómo cojones va a ser un stinger anormal?, los stinger son misiles tierra-aire.


----------



## amcxxl (18 Mar 2022)

La bandera de la República Popular de Luhansk se izó sobre la administración de Rubizhne - LPR
En LPR ya solo queda el caldero Severodonetsk-Lisichansk, aunque probablemente ya este partido en dos 


Mapa de REGNUM






BTR 4 APU, trofeo para las Fuerzas Armadas RF.







 Se informa de duelos de artilleria en el sur de Ucrania. Desde Kherson están disparando hacia Nikolaev. 


Vehículos blindados italianos IVECO LMV "Lynx" y ASN 233115 "Tigr-M SpN" de las fuerzas especiales rusas en Mariupol.


----------



## amcxxl (18 Mar 2022)

Un tercer Su-25 ucraniano derribado hoy 17, cerca de la aldea de Glebovka, distrito de Vyshgorodsky, región de Kiev. Los chicos tienen todas las reglas, “sin pérdidas”…


----------



## Francotirador Wali (18 Mar 2022)

---> BOOOOOOOOOOOM!: "Zelensky está en Polonia,no en Kiev se reunió con los primeros ministros de Polonia, Chequia y Eslovaquia en Przemysl el dia 15"


https://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2022/03/john-helmer-zelensky-himself-is-now-in-polish-hands-march-15-summit-with-polish-czech-and-slovenian-prime-ministers-in-przemysl-poland-not-kiev.html https://www.nakedcapitalism.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/03/00-Zelensky-624x336.jpg Una...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## raptors (18 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Realmente la táctica de los rusos no la entiendo , por mucho que quieras salvar a civiles tienes que ablandar defensas con bombardeos, al no hacerlo estás pagando un alto coste en vidas y alargando la guerra, creo que a Rusia no le sobra el tiempo teniendo a todos los perros otanicos y sus esclavos en contra.



Gran dilema... ya que si te pones a ablandarlos... cómo dices... se va a echar al pueblo en contra... ahorita los que berrean son todos los medios de comunicación.. pero el pueblo en general está en mayor o menor grado con rusia


----------



## amcxxl (18 Mar 2022)

Región de Kharkov, el trabajo del MLRS "Smerch" de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa.


 Voluntarios de Osetia del Sur partieron para ayudar a las unidades de la LPR y la DPR 


Los combatientes de la RPD y los chechenos luchan con las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Avdiyivka. 


 Imágenes del seguimiento objetivo del impacto del Malka ruso (cañones autopropulsados 2S7, calibre 203 mm) en los cañones autopropulsados enemigos. El arma enemiga fue destruida, un pequeño depósito de municiones también con ella. Zona forestal cerca de Kharkov. 


Radar de contrabatería portátil AN / TPQ-48 de fabricación estadounidense, capturado por las fuerzas de la RPD durante las batallas por Maryinka.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (18 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> . Entonces gobernaba Yanukovich , un resbaladizo de poco fiar . El Zar " indulto " a *Janukovich* ( el ex mandamas de Yukos ) quien corrio a asilarse a ...Alemania con un mensaje de Putin :



Quieres decir *Mijaíl Jodorkovski?*


----------



## amcxxl (18 Mar 2022)

En las afueras de Mariupol.


----------



## amcxxl (18 Mar 2022)

En las afueras de Mariupol - 2


----------



## BHAN83 (18 Mar 2022)

Premios Goyim 2022


¿A quién concederíais tan prestigioso galardón? Yo este año se lo daría a la UE y Borrell por joder el nivel de vida de la mayoria de europeos occidentales por su ideologia delirante. Por trabajar duro para que los bánksters de Wall St puedan seguir viviendo de puta madre en sus mansiones de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Francotirador Wali (18 Mar 2022)

GUERRERO DE LOS HUÉRFANOS O TRAFICANTE DE NIÑOS SEGÚN QUIEN TE LO CUENTA


https://gab.com/Pippehitter/posts/107974918456655213 El paquete que lo puso en Gab no puso mas fuente ni nada de donde lo saco pero bueno me parece reseñable el asunto en sí.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## amcxxl (18 Mar 2022)

SZO del grupo de tropas DPR apoya el asalto a Mariupol 
La preparación de artilleria estaba programada para más adelante, sin embargo, nuestro avión de ataque, incluidos los infantes de marina rusos, así como las unidades de las fuerzas especiales de Chechenia, solicitaron apoyo de artillería para atravesar las defensas de Azov-Stal, una gran zona industrial justo en los límites de la ciudad. , donde se asentaron los neonazis de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y Azov. Luego, nosotros mismos fuimos a Mariupol; mientras tanto, se está preparando nuestro informe especial, vea imágenes del trabajo de la artillería de cohetes Donbass, así como entrevistas exclusivas con combatientes que fueron a la guerra con toda su familia.


----------



## raptors (18 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Si te fijas en el suelo del camión esta la banda amarilla que llevan los ucranianos en el brazo



Así es... la Z se ve recien pintada.. tanto que no corresponde su estado... Si hubiera estado la "Z" al momento del ataque hubiera estado más manchada mas, mas sucia.. Esa "Z" se ve muy limpia y brillante...

Ademas si son capaces de eso... quien te dice que no fueron capaces también de ponerles las placas rusas..???


----------



## amcxxl (18 Mar 2022)

COMO GANAR LA GUERRA CONTRA EL FASCISMO: 
COMO SE FINANCIA EL RÉGIMEN MILITAR DE BANDERA EN UCRANIA (JUNTA).

Por ejemplo, el *Centro Comercial Barabashevo en Kharkiv pertenecía al fascista judío A. Feldman*, el fundador del Fondo Judío de Ucrania, quien *patrocinó a los Banderitas de Ucrania a través de la Fundación Benéfica Internacional de la Fundación Alexander Feldman. 

Feldman es el socio más cercano del fascista judío Kolomoisky, quien dirige el PrivatBank *el banco más grande de Ucrania, y *también es el jefe del Consejo Judío Europeo, ¡que desarrolló planes para incluir a Ucrania en la UE!* (Era necesario quemar la financiación de Bandera en 1-2 meses.

Sería bueno desactivar el sistema bancario de Ucrania, habiendo advertido previamente a la población que abandone los edificios de los grandes bancos ucranianos.

Prohíbanlos durante 1 o 2 meses, ya que proporcionan terrorismo en Ucrania, para que los ciudadanos comunes de Ucrania puedan retirar dinero de cuentas bancarias en Ucrania, ya que los bancos en Ucrania pertenecen a los fascistas judíos que financian el ejército Bandera, toda la guerra en Ucrania

Todos los suministros para la guerra en Ucrania pasan por los bancos. ¡Si los bancos se ponen patas arriba, entonces toda la circulación de dinero y la circulación de armas, el suministro de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, las formaciones de Bandera morirán!
¿Es necesario deshabilitar el sistema de banca electrónica en Ucrania, así como el sistema de comunicación de los bancos???


Esa vez que Trump denunció la corrupción en Ucrania con Zelensky sentado a su lado... 
La expresión de su cara no tiene precio. 
No puedo esperar a que esto se deshaga...


----------



## amcxxl (18 Mar 2022)

Testimonio de civiles evacuados de Mariupol: "¡AZOV UCRANIANO EJECUTÓ A LOS CIVILES!"


Col Macgregor en Grayzone 15MAR22 Sobre las razones de #Putin para invadir #Ucrania...


----------



## Magick (18 Mar 2022)

Blinken: Estados Unidos castigará a China si proporciona ayuda militar a Rusia.

El secretario de Estado de EE. UU., Antony Blinken, dijo que el presidente Biden hablará mañana con el presidente Xi y dejará en claro que EE. UU. "no dudará en imponer costos" si apoya la agresión de Rusia.


----------



## Nefersen (18 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Ataque ucranio con Javelin sobre portamisiles rusos. Ojo, que EEUU aprobó ayer el envío de 9000 misiles anti tanque de estos, *9000!,* además de 800 antiaéreos, 7000 ametralladoras y 20 millones de rondas de munición, entre otros regalitos.



Que inteligente idea repartir sin control 9000 javelines. 
Sólo con que un 1 % llegue a los terroristas, podemos tener macro atentados en menos de dos años. 

Imaginad lo que uno de esos juguetes puede hacer con una comitiva presidencial, o con el Falcon de nuestro amado líder.


----------



## Nefersen (18 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Blinken: Estados Unidos castigará a China si proporciona ayuda militar a Rusia.
> 
> El secretario de Estado de EE. UU., Antony Blinken, dijo que el presidente Biden hablará mañana con el presidente Xi y dejará en claro que EE. UU. "no dudará en imponer costos" si apoya la agresión de Rusia.




Esto me recuerda mucho a esos foreros que ponen a todo el mundo en el ignore, y acaban más solos que un náufrago en una isla desierta, sin nadie con quien debatir o discutir.


----------



## Magick (18 Mar 2022)

Mercenarios extranjeros empleados por Ucrania, ejecutados por fuerzas , afirma este soldado prorruso.
En el hospital de Volnovakha, todos los heridos recibieron disparos en la sien o en la parte posterior de la cabeza, dice Yan Gagin.
"¡No vayas a Ucrania!
No estás protegido por la convención de Ginebra"


----------



## dedalo00 (18 Mar 2022)

*Rusia y Ucrania: ¿cómo afecta la guerra al precio mundial de alimentos y fertilizantes?*
Rusia y Ucrania son dos de los mayores productores y exportadores mundiales de alimentos y productos agrícolas. ¿Cómo afecta al resto del mundo el actual conflicto armado entre ambos?


----------



## Rafl Eg (18 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Blinken: Estados Unidos castigará a China si proporciona ayuda militar a Rusia.
> 
> El secretario de Estado de EE. UU., Antony Blinken, dijo que el presidente Biden hablará mañana con el presidente Xi y dejará en claro que EE. UU. "no dudará en imponer costos" si apoya la agresión de Rusia.



Ya hay que ser gUSAno y cínico para pretender castigar a un país "para que no ofrezca ayuda militar", mientras por otro lado anuncian a bombo y platillo que USA está enviando material militar a Ucrania a mansalva


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Aurkitu (18 Mar 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Que inteligente idea repartir sin control 9000 javelines.
> Sólo con que un 1 % llegue a los terroristas, podemos tener macro atentados en menos de dos años.
> 
> Imaginad lo que uno de esos juguetes puede hacer con una comitiva presidencial, o con el Falcon de nuestro amado líder.



Mucho me temo que justamente esos casos, como irónicamente debes escribir, Nefersen, serian de lo más improbable. Dudo mucho que se utilizasen _tan eficientemente_ nuestros impuestos en manos de sus títeres. El terrorismo es para sufrir en nuestras carnes.

Lo que si imagino son aviones comerciales, trenes, etc...siempre cargaditos de trabajadores.


----------



## anonimo123 (18 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


>



esto no gustará a las ratas ukro-otanistas


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (18 Mar 2022)

Francotirador Wali dijo:


> ---> BOOOOOOOOOOOM!: "Zelensky está en Polonia,no en Kiev se reunió con los primeros ministros de Polonia, Chequia y Eslovaquia en Przemysl el dia 15"
> 
> 
> https://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2022/03/john-helmer-zelensky-himself-is-now-in-polish-hands-march-15-summit-with-polish-czech-and-slovenian-prime-ministers-in-przemysl-poland-not-kiev.html https://www.nakedcapitalism.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/03/00-Zelensky-624x336.jpg Una...
> ...




*Estos 2 Tos rusos si hicieron BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!*


El Tos 1 tiene una munición altamente explosiva estaban full cargados y por eso la gran explosión, soldados los Ucranianos posiblemente victimas del nerviosismo fallan el primer disparo de algún tipo de ATGM es un arma guiada, los Rusos salen corriendo por sus vidas (Para la tranquilidad de la tropaprorrusapacoñolademierda) porque saben que viene el segundo y ahí vuelan los dos, a los Dimitrys les protegió Ala que puta suerte tuvieron!

Aquí un TOS destruido por los follacabras en Siria en 2016 (Quienes son muy buenos manejando ATGM)


1 follacabra sirio experto en manejo de ATGM destruye un batallón blindado ruso con los ojos cerrados (Los follacabras de Siria son muy buenos manejando ATGM)

Me extraña tanta incompetencia militar rusa junta muy sospechoso y creo que hay 2 posibilidades =

1) Putler tiene un alto mando de mierda purgado e incompetente ya que es usual en las dictaduras mafiosas criminales de mierda estar rodeado de incompetentes eunucos que no representen amenaza alguna para el dictador criminal

2) Los mandos rusos deliberadamente están saboteando la "Operación militar espacial" para debilitar a Putler y así poderlo derrocar

Putler tiene un sistema de purgas en el ejercito Ruso no hace como Stalin que les hacia un juicio sumario y les pegaba un tiro en la nuca, lo de Putler es envenenar, provocar "accidentes de transito" , asesinatos "Aislados" usando a la mafia rusa criminal que Putler controla, de esa manera nada se investiga y quien medio investiga tiene un "Ataque al corazón" y cosas por el estilo - Putler le tiene miedo al ejercito ya que es la única fuerza con capacidad para derrocarlo es por eso que la mafia Rusia siempre tiene "Controlado" a los oficiales del ejercito Ruso.

PS ya basta de imbéciles comedoritos cagando el floro con temas que empiezan por BOOOOOOM joder!


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Mar 2022)

anonimo123 dijo:


> esto no gustará a las ratas ukro-otanistas


----------



## España1 (18 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Testimonio de civiles evacuados de Mariupol: "¡AZOV UCRANIANO EJECUTÓ A LOS CIVILES!"
> 
> 
> Col Macgregor en Grayzone 15MAR22 Sobre las razones de #Putin para invadir #Ucrania...



Jodo, ejecutar civiles que huyen es inhumano


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (18 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Javelin, quería decir. De hecho probablemente los dos disparon estén hechos con Javelin, el primero el típico entrando desde arriba y el segundo en modo directo. Según tengo entendido los Javelin pueden disparar de ambas formas.
> 
> Así me gusta, que estés atento a lo que escribo.



El primero es un Javalein el cual no debieron usar ya que los objetivos no son tanques (Error de los operadores Ucranianos) 

El Segundo es por su trayectoria directa guiada un ATGM mas básico probablemente un Skif o capturado a los rusos o heredados de la URSS

Los Dimitrys pegaron literalmente la carrera de sus vidas joder el terror que debieron haber sentido de la que se salvaron  si el primer impacto les fuera dado los Dimitrys son desaparecidos en combate ya que hay no queda nada del cadáver el TOS 1 es una bomba de 1 tonelada de TNT rodando


----------



## Nefersen (18 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Estáis todo el día, que si hoccidente es decadente, que si orcorrusia debe nukear tal o cual país, y luego, EEUU anuncia que va a mandar unos lanzagranadas a Ucrania y os poneís todo histéricas porque alguien podría usarlos para atentar contra nuestro presidente
> 
> Tranquilízate y drisfruta de este nuevo video de un drone ucranio destripando un blindado ruso.



A ti igual no te importa, pero a mi la salud de nuestro Pedro me es fundamental.


----------



## Magick (18 Mar 2022)

Mapa actualizado del ministerio de defensa francés:






https://www.defense.gouv.fr/ukraine-point-situation


----------



## Icibatreuh (18 Mar 2022)

He leído por ahí que "*Los prorusos son los nuevo negacionistas"* y eso merece una reflexión.

Podría ser, pero.....

En Burbuja los negacionistas han triunfado absolutamente porque todos somos algo negacionistas, en menor o mayor medida.

Pero aquí algunos prorusos se pensaban que con lo de el ataque de Rusia a Ucrania iba a pasar lo mismo y se han quedado anonadados. Les surgen guerrilleros y francotiradores por todas las esquinas, sobre todo usan el humor y el pitorreo, que como todos sabemos son las armas más letales que existen por estos lares.


----------



## Magick (18 Mar 2022)

Esto es una locura: Estados Unidos propone gastar 27.400 millones de dólares para rodear a China con misiles a lo largo de la "primera cadena de islas", que incluye a Taiwán.

Esto crearía una crisis de los misiles cubanos con esteroides, ningún país del mundo podría aceptar esto.


----------



## amcxxl (18 Mar 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Que inteligente idea repartir sin control 9000 javelines.
> Sólo con que un 1 % llegue a los terroristas, podemos tener macro atentados en menos de dos años.
> 
> Imaginad lo que uno de esos juguetes puede hacer con una comitiva presidencial, o con el Falcon de nuestro amado líder.



evidentemente, los kalashnikovs ya se venden a 100 euros en el mercado negro

despues de la guerra de Ucrania nos llegara la oleada de terrorismo nivel premium

una buena excusa para imponer la ley marcial y la dictadura en Europa, que es de lo que se trata la Agenda 2030


----------



## Simo Hayha (18 Mar 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> A ti igual no te importa, pero a mi la salud de nuestro Pedro me es fundamental.



Antes todo eran improperios y malos deseos para con Hoccidente, pero desde que comenzó la agresión orcorrusa andáis to preocupadas por nostoros, que si el aceite de oliva se va a poner caro, que si el gasoil, que si igual tenemos que bajar la calefacción, etc etc

Ainsss, relájate un poco mujer y disfruta de este video de soldados ucranios disparando un misil antitanque británico contra un objetivo orcorruso.


----------



## bigmaller (18 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> He leído por ahí que "*Los prorusos son los nuevo negacionistas"* y eso merece una reflexión.
> 
> Podría ser, pero.....
> 
> ...



El humor y el pitorreo ponen de muy mala ostia cuando se está hablando de muerte.

El "proruso", es el que duda absolutamente de la version oficial. El que va a contracorriente a sabiendas de que pueden machacarlo en la vida publica. Todos decimos que dudamos de la version oficial. Prorusos y proukranianos.. . Todos decimos que la massmedia nos controla. Pero a los proukranianos, ya sea por amistad personal con parte de ese pueblo, por filiacion politica de PARTE de los ukranianos, por el estatus que sabemos que mantenemos en el orden mundial y que no queremos perder....incluso por convicción de que somos la mejor civilizacion...quieren ver morder el polvo al que ha decidido dar un golpe en la mesa del NWO.

La inmensa mayoria de los que se mofan de la muerte son proukros.

De los unicos que me alegro de que mueran, son los de los batallones nazis integrados en las filas del ejercito ukro. Pilotos, militares del ejercito regular ukranianos me dan pena y respeto.

La mofa y el cachondeo en este tema me convence de que mi pensamiento es el correcto.


----------



## Icibatreuh (18 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> El humor y el pitorreo ponen de muy mala ostia cuando se está hablando de muerte.
> 
> El "proruso", es el que duda absolutamente de la version oficial. El que va a contracorriente a saviendas de que pueden machacarlo en la vida publica. Todos decimos que dudamos de la version oficial. Prorusos y proukranianos.. . Todos decimos que la massmedia nos controla. Pero a los proukranianos, ya sea por amistad personal con parte de ese pueblo, por filiacion politica de PARTE de los ukranianos, por el estatus que sabemos que mantenemos en el orden mundial y que no queremos perder....incluso por convicción de que somos la mejor civilizacion...quieren ver morder el polvo al que ha decidido dar un golpe en la mesa del NWO.
> 
> ...



Nos mofamos de los que se mofan de la muerte, más aún de los que se rien de la muerte de niños.

Antes me pegaría un tiro que reírme de la muerte de nadie.

Los que niegan esto siempre me tendrán en contra, a muerte:






*Tema mítico* : - Himmler, "La decisión más difícil de mi vida", "Matar a los niños judíos". (Los discursos de Posen)"


No conocía los discurso de Posen, lo he visto en ForoCoches. Fueron discursos grabados, debe ser la única vez que se grabó una declaración tan explícita sobre el exterminio de los judíos. La verdad que me ha impactado. Audios. The History Place - Holocaust Timeline: Himmler's Speech at Posen...




www.burbuja.info





"*Himmler, "La decisión más difícil de mi vida", "Matar a los niños judíos". (Los discursos de Posen)"*


----------



## Magick (18 Mar 2022)

Ucrania/Rusia: Las indicaciones iniciales son que al menos un misil ha impactado en el aeropuerto de Lviv o muy cerca


----------



## apocalippsis (18 Mar 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> Ironicamente, el que haya sido comico y no político de profesión es lo que creo que ha hecho que no huya como una rata
> 
> Yanukovich si huyó como una rata



No amigo si Yanukovich hubiera sacado al ejercito se hubiera acabado el cuento, este hijo de puta si que lo saco y ahora se acabo, cuando huya como una rata despues de dejar miles de muertos a sus espaldas. Aparte ese ya no sale a darse el paseito por la calle que hacia antes, huele mal.


----------



## Icibatreuh (18 Mar 2022)

Pues mira, para opiniones los colores

Para mí los que tienen un problema mental son los que confunden, en un momento dado, al agresor con la víctima.

Por si no lo sabías, hay gente que condena a los nazis de Ucrania y sus barbaridades en el Donbass y también las burradas de Putin al invadir Ucrania.

Como se puede condenar a Hitler y también condenar lo de Dresde e Hiroshima


----------



## hastaloswebs2012 (18 Mar 2022)

Ayer, los del Estrella roja de Belgrado, aprovechando la visita del Rangers, _piden una oportunidad para la paz. Jrandes 

_


----------



## apocalippsis (18 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En el mapa expansionista del Kremlin evidentemente está Bosnia en la lista de naciones a eliminar, sería absorvida por Serbia dándole salida al mar. Para Rusia es inaceptable tener nukes otánicas a 500km de Moscú, pero tiene todo el derecho del mundo a tenerlas a 300km de Roma o 450 de Berlín.



A ver con los mapitas Bosnia no tiene salida al mar, tranquilo que montenegro y Serbia se llevan muy bien.


----------



## Icibatreuh (18 Mar 2022)

Pues mira, yo quiero que Putin se de la ostia (no los rusos) y no creo que sea un psicópata.

Y tampoco digo que tú lo seas por querer que ganen los rusos. Ya sé que tienes familiarrs comprometidos y respeto tus opiniones

Repito lo de antes, estáis generalizando y eso en muy peligroso.

Para que te quede claro para siempre, te pego lo que le puse al que me cuestionaba no tener la misma vara de medir:

"
Los ucros han hecho mayores salvajadas individuales que los rusos. Cualquier espectador objetivo lo tiene que reconocer. Lo del crucificado, ajusticiados en controles, el luchador torturado, acaban de decir en la Sexta que un redactor ha visto a un presunto saqueador atado desnudo a una farola, ya muerto. Y a ver que hacen con los pro-rusos que pillen.

Todo eso desacredita a los ucranianos y se volverá contra ellos. Y pagaran por esos crímenes.

Por otra parte Putin está muy lejos de comportarse como un Hitler o como un Stalin. Y las tropas no estan actuando con barbarie, ni de lejos.

Pero invadir un país "por sus cojones", bombardear ciudades y permitir el desastre de Mariuopol no parece muy civilizado.


----------



## apocalippsis (18 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso está teniendo días de campo en serie estudiando documentos de EE. UU./OTAN que detallan los programas biológico-militares en Ucrania.

Prepárate para el impacto.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (18 Mar 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> A ti igual no te importa, pero a mi la salud de nuestro Pedro me es fundamental.



Cálmate chamo disfruta y la lata rusa ardiendo take it easy

Este es el tiro al pato mas insano que he visto en mi vida he visto muchos de conflictos militares y nunca vi tantas bajas en un ejercito regular en tan poco tiempo.

Evidencia visual de casi 1400 blindados camiones tanques destruidos, capturados, dañados

Por medios militares convencionales es muy difícil que Putler pueda imponerse no voy a decir imposible porque obvio no se le puede subestimar para nada, el va a buscar un cambio de estrategia pero Putler es un policía, no es militar todo sugiere que Putler no sabe hacer una guerra no sabe como pelear guerras.

Lo de Putler siempre han sido "Operaciones especiales" = Se rinden, corren o mueren pero no van a pelear al los Ucranianos pelear y enfrentarlo por tiempo prologando Putler se ve en una situación donde no puede resolver el problema solo le queda escalar y seguir (O probablemente HUIR) HACIA ADELANTE, Putler debe seguir hacia adelante no tiene otra recular seria una derrota con consecuencias catastróficas para su régimen, recular es su fin.





Simo Hayha dijo:


> Ataque ucranio con Javelin sobre portamisiles rusos. Ojo, que EEUU aprobó ayer el envío de 9000 misiles anti tanque de estos, *9000!,* además de 800 antiaéreos, 7000 ametralladoras y 20 millones de rondas de munición, entre otros regalitos.



Les van a dar estos Drones Kamikaze con rango de hasta 20 kms hay si a los Dimitrys en el TOS no les dará tiempo de correr 


Los Drones Turcos son drones Paco con piezas baratas de Aliexpress los de USA son mucho mas avanzados el éxito de los Drones Turcos es probablemente a que algún tipo de arma de guerra electrónica de la OTAN a dejado "ciegos" a los radares rusos o son malos de cojones, los Sirios tuvieron mucho mas éxito lidiando con esos mismos drones Turcos.


----------



## Impresionante (18 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Mar 2022)

hastaloswebs2012 dijo:


> Ayer, los del Estrella roja de Belgrado, aprovechando la visita del Rangers, _piden una oportunidad para la paz. Jrandes
> 
> _



La inconcebible INVERSIÓN en el llamado ejército norteamericano y todas las bases repartidas por el mundo no es un gasto superfluo . 

Como todas las inversiones no sólo tienen que venir de vuelta sino ser rentables . 

Eso es todo.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (18 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Motivaciones politicas y propagandisticas, obviamente no le interesa.


----------



## Magick (18 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Ucrania/Rusia: Las indicaciones iniciales son que al menos un misil ha impactado en el aeropuerto de Lviv o muy cerca


----------



## JOS1378 (18 Mar 2022)

Una periodista relata las cosas que ocurren en Ucrania y de las que nadie habla - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Damasco, 18 mar (SANA) La periodista de origen sudafricano Lara Logan reveló en una entrevista con e




www.sana.sy


----------



## Aurkitu (18 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Pues mira, yo quiero que Putin se de la ostia (no los rusos) y no creo que sea un psicópata.
> 
> Y tampoco digo que tú lo seas por querer que ganen los rusos. Ya sé que tienes familiarrs comprometidos y respeto tus opiniones
> 
> ...



El problema es que no han pagado por ello, ni lo iban a pagar. Desde el 2014 haciendo salvajadas como la casa de los sindicatos de Odessa. Por cierto, ganas que esa ciudad sea resarcida, y que se tenga el que se tenga que ir a Liov. Algo en Ucrania no funciona como debería en la sociedad civil, y puede que el motivo sea el miedo, la indiferencia o la complacencia. ¿Unos conformes que no merecen mucha pena y otros agachando la cabeza? Videos como el del niño ese atado a un poste, hablan de hienas sueltas sin control. Al final la propaganda de Putin, quizás no lo sea tanto. ¿Cómo _limpias_ eso cuando EE.UU/EU no hace ninguna presión para corregirlo? Más bien lo han estado callando y financiando.

¿Quién bloquea la huida de los civiles por los corredores humanitarios? ¿El ejército ruso? Todavía no lo hemos visto.

Esta muy bien la neutralidad salomónica, y las guerras son una mierda sin duda; lo peor del ser humano. Pero a veces hay que mojarse, y exigir algo más claro. Hacer autocrítica de en que lado estamos y nos encontramos. El conflicto en Ucrania no existía hasta el pasado 24. No para ti, ni para mi, pero si para millones de borregos que harán y dirán lo que los medios más oficialistas les dicten.



Donde EE.UU pone el ojo, no hay _civismo _que valga_._


----------



## Impresionante (18 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Seguramente juegan regulinchi al Battlefield



Hay paintball en usa mas realistas


----------



## Galizu_Ulf (18 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Que si tiene fuerzas...
> Apunta está ciudad para los próximos días , como mucho diez
> 
> *POLTAVA...*los ucris la van a defender a muerte, igual que a Kiev y Jarkov.... porque si cae. El camino hacia Dnipro y el Dnieper meridional, queda expedito para los rusos.



Además del significado histórico de esa ciudad: Batalla de Poltava - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Los Rusos de Pedro I destrozaron al Imperio Sueco de Carlos XII, que tuvo que pedir refugio en Bender, por aquel entonces parte del Imperio Turco.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (18 Mar 2022)

Los drones Switchblade solo son una "Muy pequeña muestra" del amplio potencial de drones que tiene América USA tiene los drones poderosos del mundo 

A veces pienso que la fuerza aérea es un concepto militar desfasado SKYNET es la guerra del futuro 

Camarada Maduro vaya a llenar el tanque de gasolina pero es yaaaaaaaaa al bisabuelo, muévase rápidoski el bisabuelo tiene pasta Pulter esta quebradoski


----------



## PutoNWO (18 Mar 2022)

No salen recuerda la de millones que dieron este y todos los años, como tampoco sale la chica de igualada que la tuvieron que operar estos días otra vez. Estamos en manos de satanistas blanqueados de una forma escandalosa y criminal por los medios.


----------



## Republicano (18 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Europa tiene un problema GRAVE.
> Esto de que las armas enviadas (misiles, fusiles...) iban a acabar en el mercado negro matando ciudadanos europeos ya lo dijimos algunos hace mucho tiempo, mientras la prensa hacía pasar imágenes de videojuegos como reales para engañar al personal.
> Ahora, dias despues, esa misma prensa vendida y traidora se hace la nueva vendiendo la obviedad como una especie de amenaza de Putin ¿? (Alguien lo entiende?)
> Los borregos me dan mucha pena.
> ...



Habrá que poner una tienda de pianos para aprovechar las oportunidades de futuro que va a crear la guerra y esas armas que han llegado a Ucrania.


----------



## valensalome (18 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> "La agenda del 2030, los globalistas"... de dónde salen tantos esquizoides?



¿Que es lo que no comprendes?


----------



## Glokta (18 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> No amigo si Yanukovich hubiera sacado al ejercito se hubiera acabado el cuento, este hijo de puta si que lo saco y ahora se acabo, cuando huya como una rata despues de dejar miles de muertos a sus espaldas. Aparte ese ya no sale a darse el paseito por la calle que hacia antes, huele mal.



Sino lo uso es porque el ejército también estaba en su contra, rata maletera


----------



## Impresionante (18 Mar 2022)

. "Desestabilizar a la sociedad por completo": así funciona la campaña ucraniana de noticias falsas sobre la operación militar rusa


----------



## PutoNWO (18 Mar 2022)

Me parece que un buen número de nazis pederastas se quedó atrapado?


----------



## PutoNWO (18 Mar 2022)

Explosions are reported in Odessa, air defense may be working.


----------



## Aurkitu (18 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



En Mariúpol civiles diciendo que no les dejaban salir por los corredores rusos y que les disparaban. Guerrilla urbana, con población cautiva, edificios destrozados. Videos de militares ucranianos en azoteas, colegios y guarderías, detrás de ambulancias. De mercenarios introduciéndose en casas a patada limpia. Es una guerra, y esta claro que los soldados ucranianos, y sobre todo los más nacionalistas y radicales que en verdad odian a los rusófilos, no se van aponer como patos en campo abierto, menos en el este. Pero Rusia esta buscando desde el primer día minimizar las bajas civiles es un hecho, a cuenta de más bajas rusas; la infraestructura se reconstruye, as vidas no se recuperan. El Zelensky hace su papel, como el video._ Cerrad el espacio aéreo, _y para cuando nos metamos todos en una tercera guerra mundial, estaré lejos cobrando los servicios prestados, y ya os apañareis _eurobobos_.


----------



## bigmaller (18 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> El problema es que no han pagado por ello, ni lo iban a pagar. Desde el 2014 haciendo salvajadas como la casa de los sindicatos de Odessa. Por cierto, ganas que esa ciudad sea resarcida, y que se tenga el que se tenga que ir a Liov. Algo en Ucrania no funciona como debería en la sociedad civil, y puede que el motivo sea el miedo, la indiferencia o la complacencia. ¿Unos conformes que no merecen mucha pena y otros agachando la cabeza? Videos como el del niño ese atado a un poste, hablan de hienas sueltas sin control. Al final la propaganda de Putin, quizás no lo sea tanto. ¿Cómo _limpias_ eso cuando EE.UU/EU no hace ninguna presión para corregirlo? Más bien lo han estado callando y financiando.
> 
> ¿Quién bloquea la huida de los civiles por los corredores humanitarios? ¿El ejército ruso? Todavía no lo hemos visto.
> 
> ...



Si eso lo hace un ruso me cago en su puta madre. 

Donde estan los medios de comunicacion. Si esto pasa en Moscú, lo tendriamos todos los dias en primera plana. 
Esto es una puta verguenza.


----------



## crocodile (18 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Blinken: Estados Unidos castigará a China si proporciona ayuda militar a Rusia.
> 
> El secretario de Estado de EE. UU., Antony Blinken, dijo que el presidente Biden hablará mañana con el presidente Xi y dejará en claro que EE. UU. "no dudará en imponer costos" si apoya la agresión de Rusia.



Si los chinos no fueran tan peseteros y ante esa chulería de los satánicos ya estarían prestando ayuda más contundente que las 4 palabras huecas de perfil pero son así


----------



## Galizu_Ulf (18 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Seguramente juegan regulinchi al Battlefield



En caso de verse cercados evitar encerrarse en edificios...te cuelan una granada y palman la mayoria...putos aficionados de playstation


----------



## crocodile (18 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Esto es una locura: Estados Unidos propone gastar 27.400 millones de dólares para rodear a China con misiles a lo largo de la "primera cadena de islas", que incluye a Taiwán.
> 
> Esto crearía una crisis de los misiles cubanos con esteroides, ningún país del mundo podría aceptar esto.



Pues a ver si espabilan ya los p. Chinos


----------



## Rafl Eg (18 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa ruso está teniendo días de campo en serie estudiando documentos de EE. UU./OTAN que detallan los programas biológico-militares en Ucrania.
> 
> Prepárate para el impacto.



Era sabido que en los biolaboratorios del pentágono en Ucrania se estaba cociendo algo gordo. Deben haber encontrado absolutamente de todo, a la espera de que terminen de ordenarlo y clasificarlo.
Ya publicaron algunas pinceladas días atrás y la cosa era realmente grave..


----------



## Aurkitu (18 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Si eso lo hace un ruso me cago en su puta madre.
> 
> Donde estan los medios de comunicacion. Si esto pasa en Moscú, lo tendriamos todos los dias en primera plana.
> Esto es una puta verguenza.



Por desgracia para los medios, el video en el que sale el niño es difícilmente atribuible a rusófilos. La rojinegra de los banderistas nostálgicos de la OUN ondea detrás...


----------



## PutoNWO (18 Mar 2022)

Russia has created a no-fly zone over Donbass - Basurin


----------



## PutoNWO (18 Mar 2022)

Recordemos que el 15 de marzo, Fakhrudin Sharafmal, en el aire del canal ucraniano 24, apeló a los ucranianos con llamados a cometer masacres de ciudadanos rusos, incluidos niños. Justificó sus palabras con la ideología de los criminales nazis, incluido Adolf Eichmann, cuya imagen mostró al aire. Eichmann, quien encabezó el departamento de la Gestapo de la Dirección de Seguridad Imperial, estuvo involucrado en la comisión de crímenes que llevaron a la muerte de millones de judíos, subrayó el Comité de Investigación de RF.


----------



## Magick (18 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Si los chinos no fueran tan peseteros y ante esa chulería de los satánicos ya estarían prestando ayuda más contundente que las 4 palabras huecas de perfil pero son así



Yo creo que rusos y chinos tienen estudiados multitud de escenarios posibles y están actuando conforme a los planes preestablecidos.


----------



## Aurkitu (18 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Esto es una locura: Estados Unidos propone gastar 27.400 millones de dólares para rodear a China con misiles a lo largo de la "primera cadena de islas", que incluye a Taiwán.
> 
> Esto crearía una crisis de los misiles cubanos con esteroides, ningún país del mundo podría aceptar esto.



Es que Rusia y China_ buscan _la guerra total...Estos políticos americanos están desesperados y los animales de carga europeos están comiendo el forraje con las anteojeras otanistas puestas. Como a alguno no se le encienda la luz, esto va acabar como todos pensamos.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (18 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Sí. Un verdadero líder. El personaje al mando de un país seguramente con menor inteligencia política desde que se inventó el estar al mando de un país. Anda, recoge tus 20 cms.



Se les olvida que RONALD REAGAN era actor y acabo con la UTSS


----------



## crocodile (18 Mar 2022)

Rusia crea una zona de exclusión aérea en Donbas.

⚡Russia has created a no-fly zone over Donbass - Basurin


----------



## Aurkitu (18 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Nos mofamos de los que se mofan de la muerte, más aún de los que se rien de la muerte de niños.
> 
> Antes me pegaría un tiro que reírme de la muerte de nadie.
> 
> ...



Me parece que en Ucrania, quedan muchos como los que hicieron estas atrocidades:









Mizoch Ghetto - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (18 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Pero invadir un país "por sus cojones", bombardear ciudades y permitir el desastre de Mariuopol no parece muy civilizado.



Lo correcto militarmente es embolsar las ciudades y seguir avanzando, las ciudades cercadas se les ofrece convenios para rendirse es solo cuestion de tiempo para que los cercados acepten los términos de la rendición, pero Vladolf Putler no tiene suficientes tropas no puede tomar ni rodear Kiev, no puede tomar Kharkov ni rodear Kharkov, no puede llegar a Odessa (Hasta el momento).... Entonces solo le queda tratar en Mariupol tomarla para así tener algo para "Negociar" de lo contrario no tiene prácticamente nada importante en Kherson le pueden aplicar guerrillas en toda la zona que "Controla" en cualquier momento, es por eso que Putler se a desesperado bombardeando con poca planificación zonas de muy alta concentración civil y mandando tanques de forma suicida a que los revientes en la lucha urbana necesitas al menos superioridad de fuerzas 5 a 1 y tropas capacitadas solo cuenta con soldados desmoralizados, desmotivados, hambrientos que se dedican al pillaje de comida.

El apuro que tiene de tomar Mariupol es que el quiere una guerra corta no quiere una guerra prolongada de desgaste como la de Yemen, a el le valen mierda los civiles le suda matar 100 civiles "Étnicos rusos" por cada soldado "Ucraniano" en el teatro de Moscu uso gases letales para cargarse un pequeño puñado de secuestradores y en Chechenia ni hablar demolió toda Grozny a Putler le da igual demoler todo Mariupol y cargarse a los 400mil civiles dentro a el no le importa

Vladolf Putler no es para nada "humano" Putler desde los 90s desde que era el guardaespaldas de Yelsitn tiene décadas envenenando, provocando "accidentes de transito", usando a la mafia rusa para provocar asesinatos, causando "Ataques al corazón" la especialidad de Putler es matar, borrar evidencia y nuevamente matar a quien indaga mas de la cuenta este ciclo siempre lo repite en eso el es predecible

Putler hace "Elecciones" si claro típicos circos bananeros fraudulentos donde todos conocen el resultado antes que se emita el primer voto yo ya conozco muy bien como son esas "Elecciones" 

Pero hay un problema cuando se es un dictador de mierda sanguinario despiadado que elimina / destruye todo lo que le es incomodo te rodeas de incompetentes que solo te dicen lo que tu quieres escuchar todos tienen miedo darle malas noticias al dictador matón, a Puler le dijeron "El ejercito ucraniano no peleara se va a dispersar toda Ucrania sera tuya en horas" los mandos del ejercito Ruso son incompetentes porque simplemente coloca a eunucos incapaces para evitar que le derroquen es obvio que dictador competente (Putin) se ve forzado siempre a tener en el ejercito (Única fuerza que representa una amenaza a su poder) a imbéciles poco capacitados en ese tipo de sistemas dictatoriales de mierda el que es brillante talentoso o le matan usando a la mafia rusa o debe dejar el país / dedicarse a otra cosa


----------



## visaman (18 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> ¿Entonces el gas Argelino se para Alemania y nosotros nos calentamos a hostias?



si por que a besos vas a tardar mas en calentarte


----------



## visaman (18 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Macron avisa de que se avecina una crisis alimentaria en África y Oriente Próximo*
> Ver archivo adjunto 988309



en nada te veo ostiado captagonizado hecho una makinadeamatar pesfestamente entrena pa la destrussion masiva, haciendo frente a la invasión moruna de España.


----------



## visaman (18 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> No, la empresa es del padre de mi muhé



eres un triunfador o algooo


----------



## PutoNWO (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## arriondas (18 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Sí. Un verdadero líder. El personaje al mando de un país seguramente con menor inteligencia política desde que se inventó el estar al mando de un país. Anda, recoge tus 20 cms.



A Zelensky le pasa lo mismo que a los artistas e intelectuales de diverso pelaje metidos a políticos. Que desconoce los mecanismos y resortes del poder y su funcionamiento, que no tiene ni idea de nada, vamos. Lo ponen en el despacho presidencial y no sabe ni por donde empezar. 

Y es ahí cuando entran en escena los que le asesoran, y ya sabemos quiénes son.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Mar 2022)

Uso de drones para neutralizar cositas…


https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/14110739


Es una colaboración con Israel…el juguete original es de ese país…








Russia Uses 'Israeli-Origin' Attack Drones To Strike Ukraine, Counter Bayraktar TB-2 UAVs Employed By Kiev


Amid reports of Turkish-made Bayraktar TB-2 drones inflicting significant damage on the Russian side, the latter has now started using the Forpost-R tactical UAV to launch airstrikes in Ukraine, reported Janes. Low On Fuel, Pilot Landed His F-35-Like Fighter Jet On A Container Ship In A...




eurasiantimes.com


----------



## PutoNWO (18 Mar 2022)

En Lviv, varios misiles impactaron en una planta de reparación de aeronaves. los edificios fueron destruidos por los golpes, - el alcalde de la ciudad Andrey Sadovoy


----------



## Impresionante (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Magick (18 Mar 2022)

NUEVO: los sistemas de defensa aérea S-300 han sido enviados a #Ucrania, por aliados de EE. UU. o de la #OTAN, según @RepMcCaul, el principal republicano en el Comité de Asuntos Exteriores de la Cámara.


----------



## Impresionante (18 Mar 2022)

Los rusos sobre Rusia


----------



## visaman (18 Mar 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> No dudes por un segundo que sería asi.
> Mientras miles de cuñaos yendo a Polonia a por refugiados..



cuando sales para Polonia cuñado


----------



## cuasi-pepito (18 Mar 2022)

Lo de Mariupol es un señuelo para tener entretenido al ejército ucraniano...hay mapas ya casi del avance por distritos (tiene unos 450k habitantes)...sin duda es un señuelo que podían haber tomado ya, pero de esa manera tienen entretenido a los Azov (que no se han ido a apoyar otras zonas) y tienen al ejército ucraniano entretenido (no los van a dejar a su suerte olvidándose de ellos). Más allá de los avances en Mariupol destaco el nivel de minuciosidad del análisis, cuando en docenas de ciudades no se informa de nada.


----------



## John Nash (18 Mar 2022)

A algunos les va a joder:









Rusia se aleja de la suspensión de pagos tras lograr tramitar el pago de su deuda


Bloomberg informa de que el banco JPMorgan ha procesado este jueves el abono por parte de Moscú de 117 millones dólares en intereses de dos cupones




elpais.com













Rusia paga deuda en rublos; EU decidirá si retira los fondos


La agencia calificadora Fitch advirtió que si Rusia pagaba los bonos de su deuda en su moneda representaría un impago soberano, al expirar el periodo de gracia de 30 días.




www.eleconomista.com.mx


----------



## alnitak (18 Mar 2022)

putos americanos negros de mierda


----------



## alnitak (18 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> A algunos les va a joder:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hablar de suspension de pagos del pais mas grande del mundo es de estupidos


----------



## John Nash (18 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> hablar de suspension de pagos del pais mas grande del mundo es de estupidos



Además es hábil ya que a los tenedores de la deuda rusa no les conviene atacar el rublo si quieren que el cobro de esa deuda no se devalúe.


----------



## PutoNWO (18 Mar 2022)

Los banderistas están siendo sacados de sus agujeros: en Kherson, después de un control exhaustivo de la representación de la Cruz Roja, se identificó un bastión de los nacionalistas ucranianos.

"Gente educada" encontró una ametralladora, granadas, porras de goma, un bate de béisbol, cascos y banderas de Ucrania


----------



## Bishop (18 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Cúrrate tus "fuentes"
> Ver archivo adjunto 988314



¿Por qué tiene varios ejemplares de los mismos libros?



Vale que le guste tener todas las ediciones diferentes que haya de sus libros. ¿Pero para qué más de un ejemplar de cada edición? ¿Había que rellenar el espacio?


----------



## davidof (18 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> putos americanos negros de mierda



Fuente ? La cibeles.


----------



## Casino (18 Mar 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Lo de Mariupol es un señuelo para tener entretenido al ejército ucraniano...hay mapas ya casi del avance por distritos (tiene unos 450k habitantes)...sin duda es un señuelo que podían haber tomado ya, pero de esa manera tienen entretenido a los Azov (que no se han ido a apoyar otras zonas) y tienen al ejército ucraniano entretenido (no los van a dejar a su suerte olvidándose de ellos). Más allá de los avances en Mariupol destaco el nivel de minuciosidad del análisis, cuando en docenas de ciudades no se informa de nada.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 988449






Claro, es que no contábamos con la astucia de los estrategas rusos. Todo es parte del plan *Z*urullo.






¿Ya se ha cercado Kiev?

¿Cómo van las bolsas?


¿Se lucha en las playas de Odesa?

¿Los avances progresan mucho?


Y los nukes preparados para tirárselos a quien ponga mala cara.





Menudo chiste sois los comedoritos follaputines.





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)

Misiles lanzados desde el Mar Negro


----------



## visaman (18 Mar 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> A ti igual no te importa, pero a mi la salud de nuestro Pedro me es fundamental.



me temo haya desayunado con polonio se le ve desmejorado de cara


----------



## Casino (18 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> hablar de suspension de pagos del pais mas grande del mundo es de estupidos




LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


Aquí todos somos amigos, chico.


----------



## PutoNWO (18 Mar 2022)

Ministerio de Defensa ruso: Las fuerzas LPR, con el apoyo de las tropas rusas, han liberado más del 90% del territorio de la república.


----------



## Casino (18 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Además es hábil ya que a los tenedores de la deuda rusa no les conviene atacar el rublo si quieren que el cobro de esa deuda no se devalúe.




Ejperto en economía internacional, ¿a que sí?





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## visaman (18 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> evidentemente, los kalashnikovs ya se venden a 100 euros en el mercado negro
> 
> despues de la guerra de Ucrania nos llegara la oleada de terrorismo nivel premium
> 
> una buena excusa para imponer la ley marcial y la dictadura en Europa, que es de lo que se trata la Agenda 2030



si se pudiera comprar libremente a ese precio en este pais otro gobierno nos mandaría


----------



## Harman (18 Mar 2022)

Estrategia a largo plazo


Apenas unas horas después de que Financial Times publicara la existencia de un plan de paz de quince puntos que las delegaciones rusa y ucraniana discuten desde hace unos días para lograr un acuerd…




slavyangrad.es











Estrategia a largo plazo


18/03/2022


Apenas unas horas después de que _Financial Times_ publicara la existencia de un plan de paz de quince puntos que las delegaciones rusa y ucraniana discuten desde hace unos días para lograr un acuerdo de paz definitivo, ambos países han tratado de contener el optimismo injustificado que había causado la información. Los contenidos del propio artículo, y la ausencia de exigencias sobre la integridad territorial de Ucrania evidenciaba que la información estaba basada en fuentes rusas, pero incluso desde el Kremlin se ha querido aclarar una serie de puntos. El secretario de prensa del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov, insistía ayer por la mañana en que, pese a contener algunos aspectos que sí están presentes en los documentos de trabajo, el tono general de optimismo no era más que un espejismo.

El desmentido del Kremlin a la posibilidad de un acuerdo rápido tampoco era necesario para comprender que la información no se correspondía con la realidad. La ausencia de menciones a Crimea y Donbass, un tema en el que, sin una derrota militar completa de alguna de las partes difícilmente puede haber un acuerdo político inminente, confirmaba ya esa hipótesis. Si bien las encuestas de meses anteriores al inicio de la intervención rusa mostraban que la población ucraniana -a excepción de la de Ucrania occidental, mucho más beligerante en este tema- era favorable a un compromiso con Rusia para resolver el conflicto en el este (fundamentalmente por la vía del cumplimiento de los acuerdos de Minsk con una autonomía para los territorios de la RPD y la RPL), los actos del Gobierno ucraniano los últimos siete años se han producido en sentido contrario.

Kiev siempre se ha negado a cumplir puntos tan básicos de esos acuerdos como la negociación con Donetsk y Lugansk o un estatus especial garantizado por la Constitución para los territorios en ese momento controlados por las Repúblicas Populares, asediadas política y militarmente por Ucrania con el apoyo explícito de Alemania y Francia, socios del Formato Normandía, y de Estados Unidos. Sin una victoria militar clara y completa de las Repúblicas Populares y Rusia en el frente de Donbass -que pese a los avances en casi todos los frentes no se ha producido de momento y zonas importantes como Mariupol, Lisichansk, Severodonetsk o Slavyansk siguen bajo control ucraniano-, es impensable que Rusia pueda imponer sobre Ucrania la aceptación de la pérdida de la RPD y la RPL en sus fronteras actuales, más aún en las fronteras de las antiguas regiones de Donetsk y Lugansk. Es también impensable que Rusia acepte negociar su retirada militar sin lograr un documento vinculante en el que Ucrania acepte, por lo menos, la pérdida de Crimea.

El desmentido de Mijailo Podoliak, el más mediático de todos los miembros de las negociaciones, fue ratificado ayer por Dmitro Kuleba, ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Ucrania, que ratificó que las informaciones publicadas únicamente incorporan las exigencias rusas. En el tiempo transcurrido entre la publicación de la información y las negativas ucranianas, Volodymyr Zelensky ha pasado de citar el “I have a dream” de Martin Luther King a evocar el famoso discurso de Reagan en que apelaba a Gorbachov a “derribar este muro”, en ambos casos para exigir más armas, más intervención de Occidente y más sanciones contra Rusia. Sumado al listado de armas modernas que Estados Unidos ha anunciado que enviará de forma inmediata a Ucrania para garantizar la continuidad de la guerra, se pueden dar por válidas las numerosas fuentes que afirman que el equipo de Zelensky busca únicamente retrasar la ofensiva rusa por la vía de las negociaciones simplemente para ganar tiempo para reagrupar sus fuerzas y reforzar su ejército con el nuevo armamento enviado por sus aliados occidentales.

En ese sentido se pueden entender las últimas palabras de Zelensky, que frente a declaraciones más ambiguas como las de su entrevista al canal estadounidense _ABC_ -en la que daba a entender la posibilidad de una aceptación, aunque fuera temporal de la pérdida de territorios-, se reafirma ahora en exigir la retirada incondicional rusa y el mantenimiento de la integridad territorial del país según sus fronteras de 1991.

Una vez más, las declaraciones de Mijailo Podoliak, que en su labor de relación con los medios realiza realmente una labor de propaganda exagerando tanto los éxitos ucranianos como las posibilidades de Kiev de conseguir sus maximalistas exigencias, aclaran la situación. Frente a la idea de que Ucrania había renunciado a la OTAN que parte de la prensa presentaba esta semana (de forma errónea, ya que las palabras de Zelensky eran un reproche para la OTAN, no una retirada), Podoliak presentó otra idea. Criticando que la OTAN no tiene “la fuerza”, en realidad la voluntad, de enfrentarse a Rusia, el asesor de la Oficina del Presidente de Ucrania prevé la creación de una nueva y mejor alianza. “Por eso queremos terminar esta guerra con una nueva coalición tan poderosa que sea capaz de detener a Rusia si quiere atacar a alguien de nuevo», afirmó Podoliak según citaba ayer la prensa.

Aunque las palabras de Mijailo Podoliak reflejan más un deseo que una posibilidad, esos deseos muestran también el rechazo de Ucrania a la principal exigencia rusa, la de la neutralidad del país, que habría de acompañarse de una reducción de los efectivos del ejército y la eliminación de las unidades neonazis o fascistas ahora parte de la Guardia Nacional, exigencias que, pese a los anuncios de avances en las negociaciones, Kiev va a seguir negándose a aceptar. Sin embargo, como ya ocurriera con el proceso de Minsk, en el que Ucrania realizaba lo que Rusia y las Repúblicas Populares calificaban de “imitación de actividad”, una aparente negociación que nunca llevaba a ningún resultado, la estrategia ucraniana pasa por dilatar al máximo el proceso para garantizar poder rearmarse y realizar, con ayuda de sus socios occidentales, una labor de propaganda. Todo ello con el objetivo de negociar en mejores condiciones políticas, aunque ello requiera permitir una mayor destrucción del país. Zelensky afirmaba ayer que es preciso no desvelar la estrategia de negociación de Ucrania. No es necesario, su táctica y su estrategia son perfectamente transparentes.

Ucrania, con la experiencia de haber mantenido artificialmente una guerra en Donbass durante ocho años, es favorable a continuar ahora una situación que garantiza la destrucción del país y la muerte de más civiles. Para ello, está dispuesta a utilizar todos los medios, entre ellos el de una propaganda capaz de afirmar, como hiciera ayer el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores en su perfil oficial de Twitter, que “puede que no entiendan el lenguaje, pero el dolor de las caras de estas personas está claro para todos”, un tuit ilustrado con las imágenes de civiles reaccionando el lunes al ataque en el que un misil ucraniano causó más de 20 muertos en las calles de Donetsk. Una estrategia a largo plazo en la que Kiev, como hasta ahora, cuenta con el incondicional apoyo de sus socios occidentales, preocupados por la población civil únicamente para ser utilizada en términos mediáticos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Además es hábil ya que a los tenedores de la deuda rusa no les conviene atacar el rublo si quieren que el cobro de esa deuda no se devalúe.



Se intentó atacar inicialmente, pero los que iban a cobrar en rublos ya procuraron detener la historia. Al final el dinero es el dinero.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)

Ataque Ucraina a Kherson, ayer


----------



## coscorron (18 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Es que Rusia y China_ buscan _la guerra total...Estos políticos americanos están desesperados y los animales de carga europeos están comiendo el forraje con las anteojeras otanistas puestas. Como a alguno no se le encienda la luz, esto va acabar como todos pensamos.



Los políticos europeos al menos intuyen de que se trata esto y han decidido seguir el juego al lado de EEUU porque no tienen otro aliado así que tendrán que ir con EEUU de la manita. Es triste pero no es ignorancia sino que es una decisión estratégica que ya han tomado. En el juego por ver quien domina el mundo las próximas decadas han decidido jugar con Whashington o quizás despues de cincuenta años de alianza no había otra opción ... Nos engañan hablandonos de valores como engañaron a la carne de cañon de la primera y de la segunda guerra. Lo que se va decidir ahora es el poder en el mundo y EEUU pasa a la ofensiva antes de que su decadencia sea demasiado grande y nosotros vamos con ellos. Europa no es el bando de la democracia ni Rusia defiende los valores tradicionales ni gilipolleces para consumo de masa, esto se trata de mantener el dominio económico y politico del mundo frente a potencias emergentes más pobladas y se trata de subyugarlas antes de que no se pueda hacer.


----------



## coscorron (18 Mar 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Lo de Mariupol es un señuelo para tener entretenido al ejército ucraniano...hay mapas ya casi del avance por distritos (tiene unos 450k habitantes)...sin duda es un señuelo que podían haber tomado ya, pero de esa manera tienen entretenido a los Azov (que no se han ido a apoyar otras zonas) y tienen al ejército ucraniano entretenido (no los van a dejar a su suerte olvidándose de ellos). Más allá de los avances en Mariupol destaco el nivel de minuciosidad del análisis, cuando en docenas de ciudades no se informa de nada.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 988449



Ese mapa lo que dice es que hay solamente hay una solución posible que es que haya una masacre de los defensores. Una ciudada que lleva una semana o mas cercada seguramente con escasez de todo y fragmentada en cuatro bolsas indica que no hay voluntad de rendirse sino que más bien van a luchar hasta el final. Estan fabricando los nuevos martires de Ucrania.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Mar 2022)

Poco a poco, y sin pausa… recuperado Rubezhnoye en Donbass…








Силы Народной милиции ЛНР взяли под свой контроль город Рубежное в Донбассе


Подразделения Народной милиции ЛНР освободили от ВСУ и нацбатальонов город Рубежное. Об этом сообщил дипломатический советник главы Луганской Народной Республики Родион Мирошник.




politexpert.net


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Mar 2022)

Nueva reunión ruso-China para afinar cosillas…





Полит Эксперт







politexpert.net


----------



## rober713 (18 Mar 2022)

davidof dijo:


> Fuente ? La cibeles.











Douglas Macgregor Declares Russian Victory: 'The War Is Really Over for the Ukrainians. They Have Been Grounded to Bits'


Ret. United States Army Col. Douglas Macgregor declared Ukraine has lost the war with Russia and that the country has been "grounded to bits."




www.mediaite.com




“The war is really over for the Ukrainians,” Macgregor continued. “They have been grounded to bits. There’s no question about that despite what we report on our mainstream media."


----------



## rober713 (18 Mar 2022)

davidof dijo:


> Fuente ? La cibeles.



Es lo bueno de elegir....verdades incomodas vs mentiras reconfortantes


----------



## notengodeudas (18 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Misiles lanzados desde el Mar Negro



A saber qué aviones estaban reparando allí. Yo apuesto por chapa y pintura sobre las banderas polaca y rumana. Y matrícula nueva.

Como el otro día en el centro de recepción de boy scouts extranjeros


----------



## Harman (18 Mar 2022)

__





Day 21 of the Russian special military operation – 3 questions | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is





Día 21 de la operación militar especial rusa - 3 preguntas


(Trad. Google)
17/03/2022

por Andrei (The Saker)


Hoy, empiezo con esto: algo que yo llamaría un buen resumen de las ilusiones de CNN.







¡Esto lo tiene todo! 

Putin es un "matón puro"
Los rusos están matando indiscriminadamente a muchos civiles.
El "ex-agente" de la KGB dice lo que le dicen sus supervisores de la CIA
Klitschko es tan inteligente verbalmente como siempre.
China está a punto de joder a Rusia
Los drones amenazan a la OTAN (¿aparentemente incluidos los Ukie?)
Un coronel retirado opina que Rusia se está quedando sin mano de obra
Bajas estadounidenses en Kiev
 
Y contra esta avalancha de mentiras, Bernhard en Moon of Alabama hace un excelente trabajo al deconstruir ese tipo de basura, mira aquí: MoA - Neo-Nazis In Ukraine Fake Incidents To Gain More 'Western' Support - Updated.

Pero se siente como una batalla tan desigual y desequilibrada...

¿Cómo se supone que nosotros, individuos privados sin apoyo gubernamental o corporativo, superemos esto?

Supongo que lucharemos mientras Dios nos dé fuerzas.

De todos modos,

Hubo algunas ciudades liberadas hoy, aquí está la traducción automática del informe de Boris Rozhin: 


> _1. Mariúpol. La limpieza de la ciudad continúa con éxito. Las unidades avanzadas llegan a las áreas centrales, el enemigo es empujado gradualmente hacia Azovstal. Los civiles siguen abandonando la ciudad. Los militares en el terreno están hablando sobre el momento de la liberación de Mariupol: 4-7 días._
> 
> _2. Ugledar. El pueblo aún no ha sido tomado oficialmente, pero al norte del mismo las tropas ya avanzan hacia Bogoyavlenka, con un posterior movimiento hacia Kurakhovo. Prechistovka se toma desde el oeste de Ugledar, lo que crea requisitos previos tanto para el movimiento hacia el norte como para un giro en U hacia Velikaya Novoselka._
> 
> ...



Finalmente, no hay mapa hoy (estoy demasiado cansado para esperar a Readovka)

Un comentario final:






_¿Un mini-Banderastan a continuación?_

*Creo que nos dirigimos hacia una partición de Ucrania.*

Los polacos, que actualmente se sienten muy heroicos (como siempre cuando hay una guerra civil en Rusia), probablemente tomarán el oeste de Ucrania.

El pretexto será algún tipo de "atrocidad rusa".

La OTAN lo llamará una operación de mantenimiento de la paz / establecimiento de la paz.

*Pregunta 1: en su opinión, ¿puede Rusia permitirse tener un mini-Banderastán no desmilitarizado y no desnazificado (sin salida al mar) si se libera el resto de Ucrania ?*

Supongo que es que el diablo estaría en los detalles.

Por un lado, debemos tener en cuenta que el objetivo de Rusia es un cambio fundamental en el entorno de seguridad colectiva europea. ¿Como de probable es eso?

Diría que no es probable en absoluto en el futuro previsible. En primer lugar, la magnitud total del suicidio económico de los Eurolemmings tiene que volverse evidentemente claro, visible, innegable y obvio. Esto tardará semanas e incluso meses en ser completamente evidente.

En segundo lugar, en este momento, EE. UU., Polonia y el Reino Unido quieren la guerra. Por lo tanto, cualquier mini-Banderastán estará completamente dirigido por la OTAN (tanto como Polonia o Estonia). Si ese mini-Banderastan puede ser *verdaderamente* desarmado de cualquier sistema de armas capaz de amenazar a los rusos, entonces tal vez se pueda negociar algo. Si todos los Ukie Nazis quieren vivir allí, está bien para mí, siempre y cuando el resto de Ucrania pueda cerrar esa frontera de manera verdadera y firme. Eso podría requerir que Rusia cree una base militar rusa en algún lugar al oeste/suroeste de Kiev con una función similar a la base 201 en Tayikistán. Y no, esta no es una “buena” solución, sino que supone mejores opciones.

*Pregunta 2: ¿hay una mejor opción? ¿Cree que los tanques rusos deberían conducir hasta el oeste de Ucrania y, en caso afirmativo, cuánto tiempo quiere que digan?*

Por último, está el tema de la frontera.

*Pregunta 3: Si se detecta una "fuerza de mantenimiento de la paz" de la OTAN acercándose a la frontera ucraniana, ¿debería Rusia esperar hasta que crucen para atacar, o Rusia debería repetir lo que acaba de hacer en Iavorov pero dentro de Polonia?*

A decir verdad, estoy cada vez más convencido de que hasta que Rusia no dispare algunos Iskanders / Kalibrs en territorio de la OTAN (Polonia o Rumania, por ejemplo), los Eurolemmings no volverán a sus sentidos.

¿Compartes ese sentimiento?

Y, finalmente, ¡ *manténgase en el tema* !


----------



## visaman (18 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Yo creo que rusos y chinos tienen estudiados multitud de escenarios posibles y están actuando conforme a los planes preestablecidos.



y los usanos no saben que planes son o de lo contrario no actuarían como están actuando, rusos y chinos han hablado largo y tendido, china superara a USA y habrá guerra mundial, maniobran para obtener ventaja eso es todo


----------



## Roedr (18 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Se les olvida que RONALD REAGAN era actor y acabo con la UTSS



Buen punto.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)

Total Call of Duty, soldados y mercenarios Ukra abandonan coche.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Total Call of Duty, soldados y mercenarios Ukra abandonan coche.



Son unos pringaos…pero como se meten todos juntos en esa edificación tan pequeñita?…


----------



## alnitak (18 Mar 2022)

RUSIA 17% DE DEUDA SOBRE PIB

ESPAÑA 150% DE DEUDA S9BRE PIB

YA VEREMOS QUIEN QUUEBRA


----------



## ferrys (18 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Los drones Switchblade solo son una "Muy pequeña muestra" del amplio potencial de drones que tiene América USA tiene los drones poderosos del mundo
> 
> A veces pienso que la fuerza aérea es un concepto militar desfasado SKYNET es la guerra del futuro
> 
> Camarada Maduro vaya a llenar el tanque de gasolina pero es yaaaaaaaaa al bisabuelo, muévase rápidoski el bisabuelo tiene pasta Pulter esta quebradoski



SI vamos, la artillería ha desaparecido ya. Los drones son la ostia. Un rango de 20kms y que no llueva ni haga viento. Para matar a un soldado hacen falta 10.000€. Ni lo oye ni lo ve venir ni nada. Como Benny Hill corriendo y el dron detrás. Y para los tanques nada, 100gr de explosivo y una maza de acero vuela por los aires.
Pero cuanta tontería cojones. El día que se enteren que hasta los aeropuetos tienen inhibidores de drones les da un pasmo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)

Los militantes de la brigada mecanizada separada 72 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania recibieron cámaras termográficas


----------



## ussser (18 Mar 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Esto me recuerda mucho a esos foreros que ponen a todo el mundo en el ignore, y acaban más solos que un náufrago en una isla desierta, sin nadie con quien debatir o discutir.



No se puede debatir con quien sólo viene a insultar.


----------



## Cosmopolita (18 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Rusia defiende sus intereses, no se deja pisar, se a preparado y está actuando... y ya está. No tienes razón y punto. Y no me vengas con rollos de pedante geopolitipichis, Rusia está haciendo lo mismo que a hecho EEUU en Belgrado, Bagdad o Kabul.
> 
> 
> Y China está esperando a que acabe esto, para tomar Taiwan, ante la debilidad y decadencia de Occidente.



Pero vamos a ver, aunque Rusia consigue sus objetivos en Ucrania, en Kremlin al menos tienen que barajar la posibilidad de la entrada de Finlandia y Suecia en OTAN y eso significa 1350km de frontera con OTAN demás. Cuando se interrumpe el equilibrio hay que tener en cuenta todas las posibles consecuencias.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Triyuga (18 Mar 2022)

*Un exmilitar de Estados Unidos denuncia que su país contribuyó al conflicto en Ucrania al entrenar a sus “neonazis”*





El conflicto en Ucrania se ha internacionalizado no solo a nivel político y diplomático, sino también a nivel militar sobre el terreno. Por ejemplo, la Embajada de Ucrania en Washington aseguró haber recibido unas 3.000 solicitudes de ciudadanos estadounidenses para unirse a las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. Todo ello después de que Kiev anunciara que elimina todos los requisitos para obtener el visado a aquellos extranjeros que se quieran unir al combate en el país eslavo.
Sin embargo, la presencia extranjera en Ucrania se remonta a hace varios años. Por ejemplo, la financiación y el entrenamiento tanto del ejército ucraniano como de grupos de combate siguen dando de qué hablar. ¿Quién ha entrenado a las fuerzas ucranianas? Y, sobre todo, ¿cuándo empezó este entrenamiento?
De acuerdo con Scott Ritter, exoficial del Cuerpo de Marines de EE.UU., el ejército de su país entrenó en Ucrania a combatientes que califica de “neonazis”, y Washington contribuyó a su expansión dentro, incluso, del aparato estatal.
*“Unidades militares neonazis”*
“Las unidades militares neonazis están incorporadas en el ejército ucraniano. Además, la ideología neonazi existe en la política ucraniana al igual que el culto a Stepán Bandera, un nazi ucraniano que estuvo al lado de Adolf Hitler en la Segunda Guerra Mundial”, explicó señalando que esto es “inaceptable”.
Rittle considera que el objetivo de Moscú de desmilitarizar Ucrania consiste en la deconstrucción de las fuerzas militares que la OTAN lleva construyendo durante los últimos diez años, especialmente desde 2015, cuando la Alianza Atlántica empezó a entrenar de manera activa a batallones del ejército ucraniano.
“Los entrenaron para luego enviarlos a matar a los separatistas rusohablantes en Donbass”, aseguró. “Dichos elementos de las fuerzas militares ucranianas en realidad representan a la OTAN y deben ser eliminados”, añadió.
*Más actores internacionales*
El exoficial asegura que, además de la presencia estadounidense, los ejércitos del Reino Unido y de Canadá también participaron en entrenamientos a neonazis afiliados al batallón Azov en Ucrania. Asimismo, afirmó que unidades militares extranjeras de EE.UU. y la Unión Europea visitaron el país eslavo para, precisamente, formar grupos nacionalistas extremistas en el oeste de la nación, y que después estos grupos derrocaron al presidente Víktor Yanukóvich y comenzaron a aplicar políticas de violencia e intimidación contra la población.
En su opinión, el actual mandatario, Vladímir Zelenski, habría corrido la misma suerte que su predecesor si no hubiera incluido a esos grupos nazis en las fuerzas ucranianas y no les hubiera dado carta blanca en todas partes.
Ritter asegura que cuando Zelenski se convirtió en presidente de Ucrania, se reunió con el batallón Azov para pedirle que implementara un alto el fuego en la región del Donbass, pero sus responsables se negaron a acatar las órdenes. “Retrocedió ante estas personas porque están bien equipadas y están preparadas para cometer actos de violencia”, concluyó.










Un exmilitar de Estados Unidos denuncia que su país contribuyó al conflicto en Ucrania al entrenar a sus “neonazis”







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## Proletario Blanco (18 Mar 2022)

ꖦ Ukraine National Guard's Azov Regiment on Telegram:
— "Los soldados del Regimiento Azov destruyeron 4 tanques y 2 vehículos blindados de transporte de tropas en un día, 1 vehículo blindado de transporte de tropas más de rusos fue derribado. Destruido por una compañía de infantería enemiga.

Continúa la lucha por el mariupol ucraniano, incluso en las calles de la ciudad.

Los defensores de Mariupol están luchando de forma constante y desinteresada con los ocupantes, que siguen atacando la ciudad con aviones y artillería, dando un rechazo decente.

¡La lucha continúa!”
Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## Casino (18 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Poco a poco, y sin pausa… recuperado Rubezhnoye en Donbass…
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Poco a poco y sin pausa, bienvenidos a Paramount Comedy. 


Un pueblucho que a estas alturas no llegará a treinta mil habitantes. 
En el Donbass. Ni en las zonas rusófonas se recibe bien a los rusos pero en burbuja los follaputines lo venden como un pasito hacia la victoria.


Cuando mañana salgan de ahí corriendo diréis que es un señuelo y todo es parte del plan.
¿Y vuestros papás que opinan de vuestra imaginación?, bueno, no hace falta que responda, siga atentamente las evoluciones del teatro de operaciones, esa zona es crítica para alcanzar los objetivos políticos de esta "operación militar especial"




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Harman (18 Mar 2022)

__





Russia Mod: Briefing on analysis of documents related to US military and biological activities in Ukraine | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is





Rusia Mod: Informe sobre el análisis de documentos relacionados con las actividades militares y biológicas de EE. UU. en Ucrania


(Trad. Google)
17/03/2022


https://t.me/mod_russia_en/238

▫El Ministerio de Defensa ruso continúa estudiando materiales recibidos de empleados de laboratorios ucranianos sobre la implementación de programas biológicos militares de los Estados Unidos y sus aliados de la OTAN en el territorio de Ucrania.

▫Los medios de comunicación occidentales y algunos biólogos, que en la mayoría de los casos tienen una segunda ciudadanía estadounidense, expresan dudas sobre la confiabilidad de los materiales publicados por nosotros. Me gustaría llamar su atención sobre el hecho de que los documentos tienen las firmas de funcionarios reales y están certificados por los sellos de las organizaciones.

▫Creemos que los componentes de las armas biológicas se crearon en el territorio de Ucrania.

▫Aquí hay un documento del 6 de marzo de 2015 que confirma la participación directa del Pentágono en la financiación de proyectos biológicos militares en Ucrania.

▫Según la práctica establecida, los proyectos estadounidenses en el campo del saneamiento en terceros países, incluidos África y Asia, se financian a través de las autoridades sanitarias nacionales.

▫Me gustaría llamar su atención sobre el hecho de que se concluyó el acuerdo sobre actividades biológicas conjuntas entre el Departamento Militar de EE. UU. y el Ministerio de Salud de Ucrania. Sin embargo, el verdadero destinatario de los fondos son los laboratorios del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania ubicados en Kiev, Odessa, Lviv y Kharkov. La financiación total ascendió a 32 millones de dólares.

▫No es casualidad que estos biolabs fueran elegidos por la Defense Threat Reduction Agency (DTRA) de EE. UU. y la empresa contratista Black & Veatch como los ejecutores del proyecto UP-8 destinado a estudiar los patógenos de la fiebre hemorrágica del Congo-Crimea, la leptospirosis. y hantavirus. En la diapositiva se presenta la solicitud correspondiente del Pentágono de involucrar a los laboratorios ucranianos para la implementación del proyecto. Desde nuestro punto de vista, el interés de los biólogos militares estadounidenses se debe al hecho de que estos patógenos tienen focos naturales tanto en el territorio de Ucrania como en Rusia, y su uso puede disfrazarse de brotes naturales de enfermedades. Es por ello que este proyecto ha recibido financiación adicional y se han ampliado los plazos de su ejecución.

▫Un estudio de los documentos en la parte del proyecto P-781 sobre el estudio de las formas de transmisión de enfermedades a los humanos a través de los murciélagos mostró que el trabajo se llevó a cabo sobre la base de un laboratorio en Jarkov junto con el infame Centro R. Lugar en Tiflis. Los costos totales del Pentágono para su implementación en Ucrania y Georgia ascendieron a $ 1,6 millones, la mayor parte de los cuales fueron recibidos por Ucrania como contratista principal.

▫Los documentos recibidos por el Ministerio de Defensa ruso indican que la investigación en esta área es sistemática y se realiza desde al menos 2009 bajo la supervisión directa de especialistas de los Estados Unidos en el marco de los proyectos P-382, P-444 y P -568. Uno de los curadores de esta actividad fue la jefa de la oficina de DTRA en la Embajada de EE.UU. en Kiev, Joanna Wintrall. ¿Quizás los periodistas deberían hablar con ella?

▫Durante la ejecución de estos proyectos se identificaron seis familias de virus (incluidos los coronavirus) y tres tipos de bacterias patógenas (patógenas de peste, brucelosis y leptospirosis). Esto se debe a las principales características de estos patógenos que los hacen favorables a efectos de infección: resistencia a fármacos, rápida velocidad de propagación de animales a humanos, etc.

▫Es necesario tener en cuenta una serie de documentos que confirman la transferencia de bioensayos seleccionados en Ucrania al territorio de terceros países, incluidos Alemania, Gran Bretaña, Georgia.

▫Aquí hay documentos oficiales que confirman la transferencia de cinco mil muestras de suero sanguíneo de ciudadanos ucranianos al Centro R. Lugar afiliado al Pentágono en Tbilisi, 773 bioensayos fueron transferidos al laboratorio de referencia de Gran Bretaña. Se ha firmado un acuerdo para la exportación de cantidades ilimitadas de materiales infecciosos al Instituto Leffler en Alemania.

▫Un análisis de la información recibida indica que los especialistas ucranianos no son conscientes de los riesgos potenciales de transferir biomateriales, se utilizan básicamente a ciegas y no tienen una idea real del verdadero propósito de la investigación que se está realizando.

▫Me gustaría llamar la atención sobre los brotes de enfermedades económicamente significativas en el territorio de la Federación Rusa. Solo en 2021, el daño causado por la influenza aviar altamente patógena superó los 1.700 millones de rublos y se destruyeron 6 millones de cabezas de aves de corral. Al mismo tiempo, en los países europeos, las pérdidas de la industria agrícola ascendieron a alrededor de 2,0 mil millones de euros.

▫En el marco del proyecto FLU-FLYWAY, el Instituto de Medicina Veterinaria de Kharkov estudió las aves silvestres como vectores de propagación de la influenza aviar altamente patógena. Al mismo tiempo, se han evaluado las condiciones bajo las cuales los procesos de propagación pueden volverse inmanejables, causar daños económicos y plantear riesgos para la seguridad alimentaria.

▫Estos documentos confirman la participación del Instituto Kharkov en la recolección de cepas del virus de la influenza aviar con alto potencial epidémico y capaces de superar la barrera interespecífica. Las actividades de este instituto deben ser objeto de una investigación internacional.
Se sigue recibiendo información sobre intentos de destrucción de biomateriales y documentación en laboratorios de Ucrania.

▫Sabemos que durante las medidas de liquidación en el laboratorio de medicina veterinaria en Khlebodarskoye, ¡a los empleados que trabajan (ciudadanos de Ucrania) ni siquiera se les permitió entrar al edificio! Este laboratorio coopera con el Instituto de Investigación Anti-Plaga que lleva el nombre de Mechnikov en Odessa, que realiza investigaciones con patógenos de peste, ántrax, cólera, tularemia, arbovirus.

▫En un intento por cubrir sus huellas, los desechos biológicos del laboratorio en Khlebodarskoye fueron llevados a 120 km hacia la frontera occidental al área de los asentamientos de Tarutino y Berezino. Todos estos hechos son registrados por el Ministerio de Defensa para su posterior valoración jurídica.

▫Es necesario mencionar la destrucción de emergencia de documentos en el laboratorio biológico de Kherson.

▫Una de las razones de tal avalancha puede ser el ocultamiento de información sobre el brote de dirofilariosis, una enfermedad transmitida por mosquitos, que ocurrió en Kherson en 2018. Surge la pregunta de por qué se detectaron cuatro casos de infección en febrero, lo cual es inusual para el ciclo de vida de estos insectos. En abril de 2018, representantes del Pentágono visitaron instituciones de salud locales, donde conocieron los resultados de la investigación epidemiológica y copiaron documentación médica.

▫Sin embargo, no se han encontrado pruebas documentales sobre este brote en el laboratorio de Kherson. Partiendo de esto, creemos que la urgencia de destruir tales pruebas documentales se explica por el deseo de evitar que lleguen a los especialistas rusos.

▫Además, llama la atención el hecho de un fuerte aumento de los casos de tuberculosis causados por nuevas cepas multirresistentes entre los ciudadanos que viven en las repúblicas populares de Lugansk y Donetsk en 2018. Estos datos son confirmados por especialistas de Rospotrebnadzor. Durante el brote masivo registrado en la zona del asentamiento de Peski, se detectaron más de 70 casos de la enfermedad, que terminó con un rápido desenlace fatal. Esto puede indicar una infección deliberada o una fuga accidental del patógeno de uno de los biolaboratorios ubicados en el territorio de Ucrania.

▫De conformidad con la Convención sobre la Prohibición de Armas Biológicas y Toxínicas, los Estados participantes presentan a la ONU información sobre objetos y actividades biológicas en curso.

▫Estas son medidas de fomento de la confianza que se publican con el fin de monitorear la implementación de la Convención. Desde 2016, el momento del comienzo de la implementación de los proyectos mencionados por nosotros (incluidos UP-4, UP-8 y P-781), los EE. UU. y Ucrania han guardado silencio deliberadamente sobre ellos en los informes internacionales, a pesar de su evidente militar -orientación biológica.

▫Tal secretismo es otra razón para pensar en los verdaderos objetivos del Pentágono en Ucrania.

▫Me gustaría recordarles los hechos históricos cuando tales actividades irresponsables de los Estados Unidos fuera de la jurisdicción nacional terminaron solo con disculpas formales de la administración estadounidense. Así, en octubre de 2010, el presidente de los Estados Unidos, Obama, reconoció el hecho de realizar investigaciones ilegales en ciudadanos guatemaltecos que fueron infectados intencionalmente con los patógenos de la sífilis y la gonorrea con la aprobación de la Casa Blanca.

▫La Federación Rusa ha pedido repetidamente la publicación de datos sobre las actividades biológicas militares del Pentágono en el territorio de terceros países, pero Occidente colectivo, liderado por los Estados Unidos, bloquea constantemente esta iniciativa, prefiriendo realizar investigaciones sin pasar por las obligaciones internacionales. con “las manos de otra persona”.

▫Seguiremos estudiando la evidencia e informando a la comunidad mundial sobre las actividades ilegales del Pentágono y otras agencias gubernamentales de EE. UU. en Ucrania


Documents: 2022-03-17_МО_брифинг_документы

Briefing Slides: 2022-03-17_МО_брифинг_СЛАЙДЫ


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (18 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Misiles lanzados desde el Mar Negro



Ojiplático me hallo cuando caen estos misiles en Lviv desde el Mar Negro que son 800 km cuanto menos para caer justo en el edificio que tienen por objetivo.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (18 Mar 2022)

➡ Italia reconstruirá el teatro de Mariúpol, destruido ayer por un bombardeo cuando estaba lleno de civiles.

El Gobierno italiano está listo para reconstruir el teatro en la ciudad ucraniana sitiada de Mariúpol, que fue destruido por un bombardeo, dijo este jueves el ministro de Cultura, Dario Franceschini, después de una reunión de gabinete. «El gabinete... ha aprobado mi propuesta de ofrecer a Ucrania los recursos y los medios para reconstruirla lo antes posible. Los teatros de todos los países pertenecen a toda la humanidad», escribió Franceschini en su cuenta de Twitter. Ucrania ha dicho que el teatro fue alcanzado por un ataque aéreo ruso el miércoles mientras cientos de civiles estaban refugiados en su interior. Rusia negó el ataque. 

"El refugio antibombas del Teatro Dramático de Mariúpol ha aguantado. Unos 130 residentes han sido rescatados", dijo la parlamentaria Olga Stefanishina en su cuenta en RRSS.


----------



## PutoNWO (18 Mar 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> *Un exmilitar de Estados Unidos denuncia que su país contribuyó al conflicto en Ucrania al entrenar a sus “neonazis”*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sionista gay amariconado, dando carta blanca para que torturaran y violaran a bebés



Debe ser juzgado


----------



## Proletario Blanco (18 Mar 2022)

Macron promete más gasto en defensa para preparar a Francia para “una guerra de alta intensidad”









Macron promete más gasto en defensa para preparar a Francia para "una guerra de alta intensidad"


Emmanuel Macron ha prometido este jueves en su primer acto de la campaña electoral incrementar el gasto en defensa para preparar a Francia para "una guerra de alta intensidad". El presidente francés ha prometido elevar esta parta hasta los 50.000 millones de euros en 2025.




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Poco a poco y sin pausa, bienvenidos a Paramount Comedy.
> 
> 
> Un pueblucho que a estas alturas no llegará a treinta mil habitantes.
> ...



Es la estrategia de Siria, donde en ocasiones solo era una calle…es grano a grano…

Es como una boa constrictor apretando poco a poco a la presa…


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)

Alguien sabe que grupo utiliza es esa bandera española?


----------



## alnitak (18 Mar 2022)

sigue cayendo el euro contra el rublo...


----------



## Impresionante (18 Mar 2022)

Taiwán calienta que sales

. Reuters: Un portaviones chino pasa por el estrecho de Taiwán unas horas antes de la conversación entre Biden y Xi Jinping


----------



## visaman (18 Mar 2022)

a mi lo de las biológicas, me suena a que USA esta haciendo un Resident Evil mundial, seguro que en Marruecos hay un laboratorio dedicado a spain


----------



## alnitak (18 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Ojiplático me hallo cuando caen estos misiles en Lviv desde el Mar Negro que son 800 km cuanto menos para caer justo en el edificio que tienen por objetivo.



es impresionante la capacidad balistica de Rusia 

es la mejor del mundo


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Ojiplático me hallo cuando caen estos misiles en Lviv desde el Mar Negro que son 800 km cuanto menos para caer justo en el edificio que tienen por objetivo.



Los pueden lanzar también desde el Mar Caspio…si quieren…


----------



## Casino (18 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Es la estrategia de Siria, donde en ocasiones solo era una calle…es grano a grano…
> 
> Es como una boa constrictor apretando poco a poco a la presa…




¿Pasamos de Paramount Comedy a National Geographic?

Anda, vete corriendo a comerle la boa a Putín, flipao. 




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> ¿Pasamos de Paramount Comedy a National Geographic?
> 
> Anda, vete corriendo a comerle la boa a Putín, flipao.
> 
> ...



Mala suerte, los que llevamos desde hace años viendo la guerra en Siria sabemos perfectamente que hacen los rusos…ahora solo falta la OTAN con el numerito de un ataque químico y los cascos blancos. Lo hace siempre que va perdiendo muchos mercenarios.


----------



## El Exterminador (18 Mar 2022)

Ya ni se molestan en ocultar que son nazis, la desnazificacion continua imparable. Ya tienen contado sus días estas cucarachas


----------



## PutoNWO (18 Mar 2022)

El jefe del servicio fronterizo de Ucrania, el mayor general Sergei Deineko, en su página oficial promete matar a las esposas, padres, hijos, hermanos y hermanas del personal militar ruso.

Para que entiendas contra qué escoria estamos luchando. Palabra para TFR


----------



## Impresionante (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sr. del Cojon (18 Mar 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> Ya ni se molestan en ocultar que son nazis, la desnazificacion continua imparable. Ya tienen contado sus días estas cucarachas



Y si son nazis, por que lo van a ocultar??


----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Alguien sabe que grupo utiliza es esa bandera española?



Ultrasur, lol.


----------



## PutoNWO (18 Mar 2022)

Carga centralizada de civiles que escaparon de Mariupol a lo largo de los corredores humanitarios rusos.
Muchas mujeres y niños, hay heridos.
Las autoridades de la región de Rostov habían concentrado de antemano una gran cantidad de autobuses, en los que las personas podrían haber sido sacadas de Mariupol hace 1 o 2 semanas si los nazis no las hubieran retenido como rehenes.


----------



## PutoNWO (18 Mar 2022)

Un francotirador ucraniano disparó a mujeres, ayer le disparó a un abuelo y a un tipo cerca de la entrada”.

Nuestro corresponsal especial Valentin Gorshenin habló con los residentes de Mariupol, que lograron pasar por los corredores verdes de la Rusia organizada.

Contaron cómo los batallones nacionales los mantuvieron como rehenes todos estos días:
No nos hablaron del corredor verde. La gente de alguna manera se enteró y comenzó a irse, subió la montaña, había autobuses del otro lado, pero los nazis no dejaron que la gente fuera y regresaron. Los autobuses se han ido.
Teníamos soldados rusos de la RPD en nuestros porches, vigilaban los porches, bueno, necesitan algo para comer, té. Y es probablemente por eso que un francotirador ucraniano disparó contra dos civiles y un soldado de la RPD.

“Conozco a una persona. De la siguiente entrada fui en un minibús, con mi familia, los nazis le dispararon. No sé si todavía están vivos. Un amigo fue por leña. Desapareció, no estuvo allí durante cuatro días. Mi hijo fue al hospital a buscarlo, no lo encontró, no hay dónde poner los cadáveres”.


----------



## Impresionante (18 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> ➡ Italia reconstruirá el teatro de Mariúpol, destruido ayer por un bombardeo cuando estaba lleno de civiles.
> 
> El Gobierno italiano está listo para reconstruir el teatro en la ciudad ucraniana sitiada de Mariúpol, que fue destruido por un bombardeo, dijo este jueves el ministro de Cultura, Dario Franceschini, después de una reunión de gabinete. «El gabinete... ha aprobado mi propuesta de ofrecer a Ucrania los recursos y los medios para reconstruirla lo antes posible. Los teatros de todos los países pertenecen a toda la humanidad», escribió Franceschini en su cuenta de Twitter. Ucrania ha dicho que el teatro fue alcanzado por un ataque aéreo ruso el miércoles mientras cientos de civiles estaban refugiados en su interior. Rusia negó el ataque.
> 
> ...



Mejor que ofrezca los recursos va los rusos, esa ciudad en disputa será rusa


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (18 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Ojiplático me hallo cuando caen estos misiles en Lviv desde el Mar Negro que son 800 km cuanto menos para caer justo en el edificio que tienen por objetivo.



Si ha caido ahi, ten por seguro que apuntaban a otro lado.


----------



## mecaweto (18 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Alguien sabe que grupo utiliza es esa bandera española?



Lo desconozco, pero la calavera y la tipografía es evidentemente de las SS. Vamos, que son candidatos a ser desnazificados.
La otra bandera pertenece, según veo, a un grupo político de "jóvenes" llamado Sokil, pero no encuentro mas información sobre ellos.


----------



## amcxxl (18 Mar 2022)

Hace 8 años regresamos a casa







Bromas, bromas, y hace sólo 8 años, cuando Crimea y Sebastopol volvimos a casa.

Lo que sucedió en Ucrania durante estos 8 años y lo que está sucediendo allí ahora, lo mejor de todo, muestra la justificación de esta elección: no se prometió la "Riviera ucraniana", que fue utilizada para atraer a los habitantes de Crimea por parte de quienes llamaron a votar en contra de la reunificación en un referéndum, no funcionó.

Y lo que pasó en Ucrania fue una chinche nazi, que supone una amenaza para los demás, y sobre todo para sus propios ciudadanos.
Así que el tiempo puso todo en su lugar y demostró quién vive realmente “a punta de pistola”. Esto es ahora especialmente claro para aquellos ciudadanos de Ucrania que se han convertido en rehenes en manos de su propio "estado" terrorista.

¡Felices vacaciones a todos, Feliz Día de la Reunificación de Crimea y Sebastopol con Rusia!


----------



## Octubrista (18 Mar 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Lo de Mariupol es un señuelo para tener entretenido al ejército ucraniano...hay mapas ya casi del avance por distritos (tiene unos 450k habitantes)...sin duda es un señuelo que podían haber tomado ya, pero de esa manera tienen entretenido a los Azov (que no se han ido a apoyar otras zonas) y tienen al ejército ucraniano entretenido (no los van a dejar a su suerte olvidándose de ellos). Más allá de los avances en Mariupol destaco el nivel de minuciosidad del análisis, cuando en docenas de ciudades no se informa de nada.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 988449



Tengo la impresión de que esas cifras de población que se manejan en Ucrania y sus ciudades no son correctas, el 12 a 15% del PiB de Ucrania son remesas que envían ucranianos que residen en Rusia (son cifras de Rep.Dominicana y países así).

No sé si se puede decir que Mariupol tiene 450.000 habitantes, tras el golpe del Maidan, Mariupol fue de esas ciudades que no reconoció el Gobierno de Kiev y sus autoridades fueron cambiando de bando día a día, durante semanas.

Después hubo un éxodo de años, la actividad industrial, antes volcada en Rusia (mucha de origen minero y actividades derivadas) y actividad portuaria se vino abajo, y más con la pérdida de Crimea.

Por ahí, años atrás vi documentales de ucranianos de esas zonas que se habían reinstalado en ciudades de Rusia, algunos por el oriente ruso.


----------



## amcxxl (18 Mar 2022)

Mapa de la liberación de Donbass. 18/03/2022






El mapa "oficial" de la liberación de Donbass del Ministerio de Defensa ruso en la mañana del 18 de marzo. La LPR ya ha liberado casi todo el territorio de la república, queda por acabar con la agrupación de Severodonetsk de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. En el DNR, todo será más difícil. Un grupo de hasta 50 mil personas sigue dando vueltas en las afueras de Donetsk.

Mapa del informe del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa https://t.me/boris_rozhin/33753


Pavel Gubarev cerca de Kiev







El ex gobernador del pueblo de la región de Donetsk, Pavel Gubarev. Hace ocho años, su nombre tronó.
Al comienzo de la CBO, regresó después de haber concluido un contrato de tres meses. Admite públicamente sus viejos errores. Ahora tiene una nueva etapa en su vida.
Luchando cerca de Kiev. Servidor de una pieza antiaérea.


----------



## El Exterminador (18 Mar 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Y si son nazis, por que lo van a ocultar??



Es lo que llevan haciendo desde el inicio del conflicto, con la excusa de "es que zelensky es judío" ...ya saben que los hechos les han pasado por encima y van a pagar por ello


----------



## ferrys (18 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



10 tanques y 3 helicópteros se carga el tipo. El fantasma de Mariupol, el Rambo de Kherson. Impresionante.


----------



## amcxxl (18 Mar 2022)

Unidades DNR caputered administración "Ribera izquierda" Distrito de Mariupol




El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de China acaba de verter agua fría sobre mi teoría de una posible ruptura con Rusia por Ucrania. Condenó a "los países que pensaron que podían dominar el mundo ganando la Guerra Fría" y "continuaron avanzando en la expansión de la OTAN hacia el este durante cinco rondas". 


China a la OTAN: “Nunca olvidaremos quién bombardeó nuestra embajada en la República Federativa de Yugoslavia. No necesitamos sermones sobre la justicia del abusador del derecho internacional…” 
Guau.


----------



## SkullandPhones (18 Mar 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> Ya ni se molestan en ocultar que son nazis, la desnazificacion continua imparable. Ya tienen contado sus días estas cucarachas



EL mayor ridículo militar de la historia, claro que si amego.


----------



## amcxxl (18 Mar 2022)

La parte ucraniana reconoció que durante un ataque con misiles en la ciudad de Merefa en la región de Kharkiv, 21 funcionarios de seguridad ucranianos murieron y otros 25 resultaron heridos.


















quieres mas galletas ?


----------



## poppom (18 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Ojiplático me hallo cuando caen estos misiles en Lviv desde el Mar Negro que son 800 km cuanto menos para caer justo en el edificio que tienen por objetivo.



si en el año 2022 uno de los mejores ejércitos del mundo no es capaz de hacer eso sería ultrapacazo


----------



## Albion (18 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Joer, qué rápido se han fijado que los abuelos tenían cabras. Ay, pillines, cómo os puede el vicio.


----------



## amcxxl (18 Mar 2022)

Se llevaron a cabo cuatro ataques con misiles en el aeródromo de Lvov, el segundo video de explosiones en una planta de reparación de aviones en Lvov como resultado de los ataques.




El resultado de la destrucción por incendio del almacén RAV en Voznesensk, región de Nikolaev.


El trabajo de la aviación del ejército (Ka-52, Mi-28N (UB), Mi-24P, Mi-8AMTSh) en el cielo de Ucrania. 


Uso nocturno del Forpost-R UAV (IAI Searcher) de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia para equipos y almacenes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. 


Un soldado ruso con un T94A2 capturado, una copia turca del MP5. En la zona de Kiev.


----------



## ferrys (18 Mar 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Y si son nazis, por que lo van a ocultar??



No son nazis. Los nazis son los del frente atlético. ¿No ha oído a Arnold?. Gustav, su padre tampoco era nazi. Soldado de las SS y admirador de Hitler si, pero nazi nunca por Dios. Nazi era Franco y los no vacunados.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (18 Mar 2022)

mecaweto dijo:


> Lo desconozco, pero la calavera y la tipografía es evidentemente de las SS. Vamos, que son candidatos a ser desnazificados.
> La otra bandera pertenece, según veo, a un grupo político de "jóvenes" llamado Sokil, pero no encuentro mas información sobre ellos.



Si no sabes quien usa esa bandera es que no eres español. No llegas ni a casamami doritero.


----------



## PutoNWO (18 Mar 2022)

Representante Permanente de Rusia ante la ONU Vasily Nebenzya:
Mariupol fue uno de los principales centros de resistencia en la RPD. Sus residentes apoyaron casi unánimemente la independencia de la República durante el referéndum, se opusieron activamente al régimen nacionalista de Kiev. Los nazis ucranianos no olvidaron esto. Habiendo ahogado la ciudad en sangre, la convirtieron en una especie de cuartel general y bastión de los batallones de voluntarios nazis, principalmente Azov, así como del Sector Derecha.


----------



## El Exterminador (18 Mar 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> EL mayor ridículo militar de la historia, claro que si amego.



me encanta vuestra definición de ridículo, cuando Ucrania quede troceada amego


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Unidades DNR caputered administración "Ribera izquierda" Distrito de Mariupol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los chinos se están calentando


----------



## Eneko Aritza (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)

Bombardeada instalación militar en Zaporiya


----------



## NoRTH (18 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> 10 tanques y 3 helicópteros se carga el tipo. El fantasma de Mariupol, el Rambo de Kherson. Impresionante.



ajam 

bonita maleza la ucraniana

esta tarde me marco un video de estos


----------



## McRotor (18 Mar 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Que inteligente idea repartir sin control 9000 javelines.
> Sólo con que un 1 % llegue a los terroristas, podemos tener macro atentados en menos de dos años.
> 
> Imaginad lo que uno de esos juguetes puede hacer con una comitiva presidencial, o con el Falcon de nuestro amado líder.



Totalmente de acuerdo,

Los ukronazis son incontrolables y estan fanatizados cual ISIS...

Si no tienen remordimientos en utilizar a sus propios civiles como carne de cañon o de ajusticiar a cualquier autoridad que no les siga en su viaje utopico de identidad nacional, ya puedes imaginar la que nos van a liar los que sobrevivan.

Van a tener un resentimiento contra los Europeos por no haber apoyado con tropas su locura. Esta gente en la 2GM ya se la liaron a sus socios alemanes cuando vieron que los dejaron solos ante el ejercito rojo.

Enhorabuena burocratas europedos, habeis conseguido crear un ISIS lleno de locos mercenarios en Europa... las mafias de albanokosovares de los 90-00 nos van a parecer un cuento de disney.

el winwin de los putos gUSAnos es escandaloso, acabe como acabe la guerra en Europa vamos a sufrir violencia por años.


----------



## Impresionante (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## PutoNWO (18 Mar 2022)

En Polonia van igual de nazismo y querer hacer genocidio de personas de izquierda.


----------



## Cosmopolita (18 Mar 2022)

Diputada rusa de Duma citando a Himmler (Posener Reden). En fin...

250k rusos han abandonado a Rusia desde el estallido de la guerrera.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## eltonelero (18 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> cuando sales para Polonia cuñado



No puedo ir a Polonia porque no tengo pasaporte cobi ni pcr gñeeeee


----------



## crocodile (18 Mar 2022)

Orden Mundial Alternativo (portada y portada de The Economist)

Putin y Xi concibieron un nuevo orden mundial en el que los grandes países tienen sus propias esferas de influencia, y todos los demás entienden su lugar en la jerarquía

A China le gusta la invasión rusa como una forma de mostrar la impotencia de Occidente.

La derrota de Rusia sería un shock para Xi Jinping, porque demostrará su elección equivocada de aliado

La batalla entre Rusia y Ucrania es solo una parte del enfrentamiento global entre China y Estados Unidos

China considera inevitable el declive del orden global estadounidense

Europa vive un triple shock por la inflación, la crisis migratoria y la necesidad de aumentar el gasto en defensa

Pero Estados Unidos todavía tiene la oportunidad de negociar con China y dividir el mundo sin Rusia. Después de todo, fue bajo el orden mundial estadounidense que la economía de China se multiplicó por diez.


----------



## Viricida (18 Mar 2022)

No he entendido la trayectoria de Gubarev, efectivamente fue muy conocido (por mí y 4 más que seguimos esto desde antes de 2014, no por las masas covidiotas y ahora belicistas). ¿Puede alguien resumirla un poco?


----------



## Proletario Blanco (18 Mar 2022)

Segun la inteligencia inglesa, los rusos han sufrido 20.000 muertos. 

Segun datos americanos, los rusos muertos se acercan a 7.000

https://www.nytimes.com/2022/03/16/us/p ... eaths.html) 

Si los turkochinos _*solo* _han tenido 7.000 muertos, eso significa unas 28.000 bajas. Mas del 10% de la fuerza con la que iniciaron la invasion. 

Fracaso y ridiculo militar absoluto.


----------



## alnitak (18 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>




los ukros son lo peor, usar a familias.para esconderse.. son unos cobardes de mierda


espero que rusia limpie ucrania de esa basura al servicio de Usa


----------



## Proletario Blanco (18 Mar 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Que inteligente idea repartir sin control 9000 javelines.
> Sólo con que un 1 % llegue a los terroristas, podemos tener macro atentados en menos de dos años.
> 
> Imaginad lo que uno de esos juguetes puede hacer con una comitiva presidencial, o con el Falcon de nuestro amado líder.



Rusia es un estado terrorista. Hay que destruirlo como sea. A mi coche-paco pocos javelins le van a lanzar.


----------



## crocodile (18 Mar 2022)

Casi las tres cuartas partes de la población de Rusia apoyan una operación militar especial para desnazificar y desmilitarizar Ucrania

Así lo demuestran los datos de dos encuestas realizadas por un grupo de sociólogos rusos independientes con un intervalo de una semana y media desde finales de febrero hasta mediados de marzo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)

*Rusia atacó la planta de aviones de Lvov, privando a Azerbaiyán de los MiG-29 ubicados all**í.*

El viernes 18 de marzo, las fuerzas armadas rusas lanzaron un ataque con misiles contra la planta de aviación de Lvov. La destrucción del potencial militar-industrial de Ucrania fue anunciada por el Ministerio de Defensa ruso como respuesta al bombardeo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el centro de Donetsk hace unos días, durante el cual murieron más de 20 civiles 

Cabe destacar que los talleres de la Planta de Aviación de Lvov llevaron a cabo la reparación de tres cazas MiG-29 pertenecientes a Azerbaiyán, sobre los que escribimos a fines de enero de este año. Obviamente, fueron los talleres de producción los que cayeron bajo el ataque ruso, en los que, entre otras cosas, se llevó a cabo la reparación de aviones de combate ucranianos dañados. Por lo tanto, con mayor grado de probabilidad se puede afirmar que los combatientes de Azerbaiyán han sido destruidos.



Mientras tanto, hace unos días, las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas atacaron los edificios de la planta de defensa de Artem en Kiev. La empresa, en particular, produjo misiles guiados aire-aire, armas para ATGM y ATGM, municiones para Vilkha MLRS, así como misiles antibuque para los complejos costeros de Neptuno de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania.

Recuerde que ayer se publicaron imágenes de la derrota de dos aviones de ataque Su-25 ucranianos en la región de Kherson . Por lo tanto, la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania está perdiendo sus últimos activos de aviación.


----------



## vettonio (18 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Son unos pringaos…pero como se meten todos juntos en esa edificación tan pequeñita?…



Son malos con ganas.

Hacen justo lo que no se debe hacer. Desde el principio.
Acostumbrados a ir de sobraos, se les ha olvidado sentirse pato de feria.


----------



## alnitak (18 Mar 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo,
> 
> Los ukronazis son incontrolables y estan fanatizados cual ISIS...
> 
> ...




nafie se va a atrever a volar en avion comercial

cuando hayan tirado 2 o 3 vuelos se acabo...


----------



## visaman (18 Mar 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> No puedo ir a Polonia porque no tengo pasaporte cobi ni pcr gñeeeee



te hacemos uno falso no seas un cagao y el pcr te lo regalo


----------



## Castellano (18 Mar 2022)

Ivano Frankivsk, segunda ciudad de Ucrania occidental, alcalde de Svoboda, el primer partido banderista, además con 28 concejales de 42.
Ni Bildu en Hernani.

Ya te digo yo, si los rusos les da por bombardear, no van a tener tantos miramientos


----------



## Proletario Blanco (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fmercury1980 (18 Mar 2022)

*Acaba de ser capturado el Distrito Orilla Izquierda (oriental) de Mariúpol. Las tropas de la RPD acaban de colocar la bandera de su ciudad sobre el edificio del distrito.*


----------



## crocodile (18 Mar 2022)

Ígor Strelkov

Resumen de LDNR:

En Mariupol, continúan las batallas callejeras obstinadas y sangrientas. Y hoy o mañana definitivamente no terminarán. Esas fuerzas que están involucradas (y se perderán parcialmente) durante el asalto ahora podrían cerrar el cerco de todo el grupo enemigo de Donetsk. Pero se atascaron... Todavía no veo una explicación razonable para el comienzo del asalto, pero ahora no se puede detener en ningún caso, debe terminar con una victoria completa. De lo contrario, será una victoria para el enemigo. Sin embargo, no hay planes de parar.

En el área de Ugledar - batallas de importancia local. Las Fuerzas Armadas de la RPD están tratando de lograr un avance táctico. El enemigo está activo en los flancos y ataca las comunicaciones, utilizando, entre otras cosas, "tanques itinerantes", lo que se ve facilitado por la ausencia de una línea de frente sólida.

En la región de Donetsk, los ataques frontales a Marinka y Avdeevka no condujeron a un avance de la línea de defensa fuertemente fortificada del enemigo, a pesar de las grandes pérdidas de los atacantes. No tengo explicación para estos ataques desde ningún punto de vista.

En la LDNR, continuaron feroces batallas en las regiones de Popasna y Severodonetsk-Lysichansk. El comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RPD declaró el control total sobre el pueblo de Rubizhnoye. El enemigo retiró sus unidades fuertemente maltratadas a Severodonetsk, por lo que la lucha continúa en los accesos cercanos. Severodonetsk-Lysichansk, aparentemente, será defendido por el enemigo hasta la última oportunidad y hasta que sean completamente destruidos "sobre el modelo de Volnovakha".

La lucha feroz también continuó en la región de Izyum y el norte de Slavyansk. Las tropas rusas avanzaron hacia las afueras del norte del asentamiento. Kamenka (noroeste de Slavyansk). En Slavyansk, Kramatorsk, Konstantinovka, se registra un fuerte aumento en el número de tropas ucranianas. - Estas ciudades también están planeadas para ser convertidas en "fortalezas" y defendidas hasta que sean completamente destruidas.
Aparentemente, las fuerzas que necesita el comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF para una cobertura profunda de la agrupación APU desde el norte hasta Barvenkovo no están a su disposición. Por eso, intentan hacer cobertura “por la línea más corta”. Pero en esta línea, el enemigo tiene la fuerza suficiente para evitar avances rápidos, y los edificios densos favorecen la defensa.

Las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas continúan los ataques aéreos en las posiciones enemigas. Al mismo tiempo, los observadores de los residentes locales notan un impacto relativamente pequeño en las posiciones de la artillería de campaña enemiga, que en algunos lugares realiza disparos de batería desde las mismas posiciones durante varios días seguidos, sin haber sido nunca objeto de ataques aéreos o contraataques. batería de fuego de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF. Las posiciones fuertemente fortificadas del enemigo en la línea del frente no son muy vulnerables a los ataques aéreos debido al buen equipamiento de ingeniería de las posiciones a largo plazo y la presencia de un gran número de MANPADS en el enemigo, excluyendo el uso masivo de helicópteros de ataque.

La información en otros frentes es fragmentaria. En teoría, los reagrupamientos ahora deberían completarse antes de una nueva ofensiva profunda con tareas estratégicas. De hecho, no lo sé.

@strelkovii


----------



## Proletario Blanco (18 Mar 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Ivano Frankivsk, segunda ciudad de Ucrania occidental, alcalde de Svoboda, el primer partido banderista, además con 28 concejales de 42.
> Ni Bildu en Hernani.
> 
> Ya te digo yo, si los rusos les da por bombardear, no van a tener tantos miramientos



¿por que te denominas castellano si no eres español?


----------



## ProfeInsti (18 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Si la invasión a Ucrania es parte de la III GM, entonces su comienzo se puede fechar en 2014, cuando tú y alguno más de tu calaña empezásteis a agitar el avispero. Cantamañanas.



Eso que ves escrito LO DICE George Soros.
No lo digo yo.
No pareces muy espabilado.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)

No hay información sobre los heridos y los muertos.

Hoy, el 18 de marzo, en la ciudad de Voznesensk del área de Nikolaev hubo explosiones. Los proyectiles del ejército ruso impactaron en la sala de almacenamiento.

Esto se lo dijo el alcalde de Suspіlna Voznesensky, Evgeny Velichko.

Según el alcalde, el ejército ruso lanzó un ataque aéreo sobre la ciudad.

"A las 6 am hubo llegadas: un ataque aéreo, se dispararon unos seis misiles desde el avión, escuchamos cuatro explosiones con seguridad", dijo Yevgeny Velichko. Hasta las 09:00 no hay información sobre heridos y muertos.

"Ahora la situación es tensa por el hecho de que hace dos horas cayeron cohetes, pero en principio todo funciona. Ahora han lanzado autobuses, circulan por la ciudad, estamos tratando con problemas humanitarios, estamos trabajando en un cruce temporal, ” dice el alcalde de Voznesensky.


----------



## Informatico77 (18 Mar 2022)

aretai dijo:


> corrígeme si me equivoco ¿No fueron dos elementos blindados ucros quienes violaron la frontera rusa antes de que todo se desencadenara?



Vuestra ceguera y fanatismo son antológicos. Por esa regla de tres, cada vez que los aviones de putin han violado el espacio aéreo europeo deberíamos haberlos invadido.


----------



## Informatico77 (18 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> No...!!! *no han invadido...!!* a entrado a desmilitarizar y a desnazificar... que es distinto... si hay una localidad donde no haya milicias neonazis o cuarteles militares hostiles... entonces a esa localidad no le hacen nada... pequeña pero gran diferencia...



Estoy deseando que entre a desnazificar este foro. No quedaría ni uno. Vaya panda de hijos de puta estáis hechos.


----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> me encanta vuestra definición de ridículo, cuando Ucrania quede troceada amego



Como Siria? lol


----------



## Fmercury1980 (18 Mar 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> *Acaba de ser capturado el distrito de Liboverezhna (oriental) de Mariúpol. Las tropas de la RPD acaban de colocar la bandera de su ciudad sobre el edificio del distrito.*




*Ubicación del edificio en el mapa.
*
*Prácticamente tienen ya todo el distrito.


*


----------



## Kluster (18 Mar 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> el winwin de los putos gUSAnos es escandaloso, acabe como acabe la guerra en Europa vamos a sufrir violencia por años.



Y nos lo habremos ganado a pulso por lamer los culos de esos caraduras.


----------



## alnitak (18 Mar 2022)

Nigeria se enfrenta actualmente a una grave crisis energética que ha dejado sin luz al país. El 80% de la red nacional funciona a base de gas natural que ha aumentado de precio con la guerra en Ucrania.


----------



## amcxxl (18 Mar 2022)

Viricida dijo:


> No he entendido la trayectoria de Gubarev, efectivamente fue muy conocido (por mí y 4 más que seguimos esto desde antes de 2014, no por las masas covidiotas y ahora belicistas). ¿Puede alguien resumirla un poco?



Gubarev era uno de los principales lideres ucranianos del proyecto Novorussia

los ucros le metieron en la carcel

supongo que en el nuevo proceso politico que se dara en los territorios liberados podra jugar un papel


----------



## Michael_Knight (18 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Ojiplático me hallo cuando caen estos misiles en Lviv desde el Mar Negro que son 800 km cuanto menos para caer justo en el edificio que tienen por objetivo.



Vaya hombre, con lo que me había costado aprenderme que Leópolis en moderno-guay se decía Lviv y ahora resulta que se dice Lvov.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)

*Medios turcos: Estados Unidos nunca permitirá una Ucrania neutral*

El liderazgo de los Estados Unidos está en contra de la resolución pacífica de la crisis de Ucrania. Para Washington, Kiev es solo una herramienta para confirmar su propia hegemonía y destruir la economía rusa . Y aunque poco depende ahora de la propia Ucrania, solo le quedan dos opciones: aceptar un estatus neutral, que provocará la ira de Estados Unidos, pero salvará al Estado, o seguirá obedeciendo a los estrategas extranjeros y sufrirá una catástrofe. El columnista Mehmet Ali Guller escribe sobre esto en un artículo para la edición turca de Cumhuriyet 

La OTAN y los países miembros de la alianza de Europa están bombeando armas a Ucrania, pero las verdaderas "tendencias" en este sentido las establece Estados Unidos, que demuestra a los aliados una línea de conducta obligatoria. Todo esto aleja del mundo y acerca el trágico desenlace.

Según el experto, en este caso es evidente que Washington estará en contra de las conversaciones de paz entre Ucrania y Rusia, intentará alargar el tiempo e involucrar en las hostilidades la mayor cantidad de territorio, soldados y población posible. Esto traerá beneficios al otro lado del océano en cualquier escenario geopolítico.

En general, a Estados Unidos no le importa cuántos ucranianos sufren, cuánto territorio pierde Ucrania. El objetivo de los estadounidenses es mantener la integridad de la OTAN, desempeñar el papel del principal arquitecto de la seguridad europea, establecer una hegemonía completa sobre Europa occidental.

Güller escribe.

En cualquier caso, Rusia, al ganar, hace concesiones sin precedentes a Ucrania y ofrece una opción de compromiso muy aceptable para la “neutralidad sueca”. Teniendo en cuenta que la iniciativa en la operación especial pertenece a Rusia, esta concesión parece más que generosa. Pero Estados Unidos nunca permitirá que exista una Ucrania neutral. La orden de Washington se da de “ir hasta el final”, corta cualquier hilo que conduzca a la resolución del conflicto. La movilización general anunciada por el presidente Volodymyr Zelensky confirma muy bien todas las suposiciones y tendencias.

Zelensky es un peón, dice frases fuertes, promete, da algo de esperanza, pero luego, presionado por Washington, cambia bruscamente su retórica durante varias horas, y las delegaciones de la Federación Rusa y Ucrania salen sin nada de las negociaciones.

Güller concluyó.

Se puede argumentar que, siguiendo las órdenes de Washington, parado a sus espaldas, Zelensky espera la ayuda del gendarme mundial, sin embargo, al hacerlo, se dirige no solo a un desastre estatal, sino también al final de su vida. carrera política , y quizás su vida. Solo en las propuestas de Rusia hay una manera de salvar tanto al país vecino como a su gobernante supremo, quien, sin darse cuenta, se inclina a elegir un final triste. Puede estar mal comprometerse a salvar al enemigo, pero esa es la histórica misión de mantenimiento de la paz de Rusia: ofrecer opciones buenas y malas incluso para aquellos que no merecen este privilegio.


----------



## vettonio (18 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> a mi lo de las biológicas, me suena a que USA esta haciendo un Resident Evil mundial, seguro que en Marruecos hay un laboratorio dedicado a spain



Garrapatas en fauna salvaje con el nairovirus de la fiebre hemorrágica Congo-Crimea. Parece que portadas por aves migratorias.
Se han dado varios casos en Extremadura y en CyL en los últimos años y va en aumento. Como lo pilles date por jodido.
Cada vez que salgo del pueblo me blindo mejor que con un NBQ.


----------



## Mentefria2 (18 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Nigeria se enfrenta actualmente a una grave crisis energética que ha dejado sin luz al país. El 80% de la red nacional funciona a base de gas natural que ha aumentado de precio con la guerra en Ucrania.



Pufffff.. tiene pinta de que nos vamos a jartar de nigerianos...


----------



## Bishop (18 Mar 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Que inteligente idea repartir sin control 9000 javelines.
> Sólo con que un 1 % llegue a los terroristas, podemos tener macro atentados en menos de dos años.
> 
> *Imaginad lo que uno de esos juguetes puede hacer con una comitiva presidencial, o con el Falcon de nuestro amado líder.*



No caerá esa breva...


----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

Deseandito que los drones kamikazes entren en acción...la cagalera rusa va a ser de aúpa.

La lista de objetivos prioritarios debe ser curiosa.


----------



## raptors (18 Mar 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> Estoy deseando que entre a desnazificar este foro. No quedaría ni uno. Vaya panda de hijos de puta estáis hechos.



Si que entre... y a todos los que escupen mierda proUsa... que los desnazifique... ja ja


----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Medios turcos: Estados Unidos nunca permitirá una Ucrania neutral*
> 
> El liderazgo de los Estados Unidos está en contra de la resolución pacífica de la crisis de Ucrania. Para Washington, Kiev es solo una herramienta para confirmar su propia hegemonía y destruir la economía rusa . Y aunque poco depende ahora de la propia Ucrania, solo le quedan dos opciones: aceptar un estatus neutral, que provocará la ira de Estados Unidos, pero salvará al Estado, o seguirá obedeciendo a los estrategas extranjeros y sufrirá una catástrofe. El columnista Mehmet Ali Guller escribe sobre esto en un artículo para la edición turca de Cumhuriyet
> 
> ...



Rusia pacifiiiiiiiista.

Ucrania belicooooosa.


----------



## tomasjos (18 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Orden Mundial Alternativo (portada y portada de The Economist)
> 
> Putin y Xi concibieron un nuevo orden mundial en el que los grandes países tienen sus propias esferas de influencia, y todos los demás entienden su lugar en la jerarquía
> 
> ...



Es el escenario Brzezinsky, destruir a Rusia y contener a China. No me sorprende que lo plantee Economist, es el portavoz de los globalistas liberales


----------



## Michael_Knight (18 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Si me dices que es un video que ha grabado Paco el de contabilidad en el paintball que hizo la empresa en El Escorial vale también.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sr. del Cojon (18 Mar 2022)

¿Se sabe algo de los miles de drones suicidas que van a mandar los Usanos.?


----------



## workforfood (18 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Vaya hombre, con lo que me había costado aprenderme que Leópolis en moderno-guay se decía Lviv y ahora resulta que se dice Lvov.



Todas las ciudades Ucranianas tienen varios nombres, ucranianos, rusos hasta polacos y alemanes.

Lvov (ruso), Lwów (polaco), Lemberg (alemán).


----------



## Viricida (18 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Vaya hombre, con lo que me había costado aprenderme que Leópolis en moderno-guay se decía Lviv y ahora resulta que se dice Lvov.



Es otra "moderna técnica" de lavado de cerebro; se consigue con esto romper la continuidad histórica y así es más fácil imponer el relato posmoderno, conforme al cual básicamente los yanquis y sus títeres pueden hacer y deshacer a su antojo.

Yo siempre he conocido eso como Lvov (obsérvese que suena a polaco) y no hay necesidad ni de Lviv ni de Leópolis, que por esa regla de tres podríamos ponernos a hablar de Neápolis (Nápoles), o Caesar Augusta y así sucesivamente.


----------



## ferrys (18 Mar 2022)

No son bombardeos, son 4 misilazos a 4 objetivos estratégicos. Intentarán dañar el aeropuerto y habrán dado a algún almacén de armas. Posiblemente son pruebas para probar las defensas antiaéreas. Lo normal es que esos misiles hubieran sido interceptados. Han volado medio país.
Creo que la OTAN lo va a tener muy jodido para meter idiotas, digo hombres. Las fuerzas especiales ya están ahí en Mariupol y el Donbass. Seguro que hay miles de fuerzas especiales que se van a ir a tomar por culo. Un misil fabricas decenas en un día. Un soldado profesional lleva años.
Y ese es el problema de la OTAN ahora mismo y lo saben. Ya no se trata de soldados, si no de capitanes, comandantes, etc, etc. Un comandante de 40 tacos se mete sus 4.000€ al mes, con su churri, sus hijos, su casa en la sierra y su querida.
Esto no es ir a Afganistán a tu base a hacer pesas y un par de salidas con el URO. Esto es ir a morir como están viendo en la tele.
Una cosa son unas decenas de miles de chavales fanatizados defensores de Bandera que a muchos ya les habrá cambiado la cara, otra es Miguel Fernandez, Capitán de la Brunete 1.


----------



## arriondas (18 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Tengo la impresión de que esas cifras de población que se manejan en Ucrania y sus ciudades no son correctas, el 12 a 15% del PiB de Ucrania son remesas que envían ucranianos que residen en Rusia (son cifras de Rep.Dominicana y países así).
> 
> No sé si se puede decir que Mariupol tiene 450.000 habitantes, tras el golpe del Maidan, Mariupol fue de esas ciudades que no reconoció el Gobierno de Kiev y sus autoridades fueron cambiando de bando día a día, durante semanas.
> 
> ...



Posiblemente en la Ucrania actual vivan unos 32-33 millones de habitantes. Hace muchos años que no elaboran ningún censo. En Rusia, cuando saqué el permiso de residencia, casi todos los examinados eran ucranianos.

Así que es posible que en muchos lugares, sobre todo los que están cerca de las repúblicas del Donbass, la población sea solamente la mitad de lo que dicen afirmar. Hay que tener en cuenta que , como bien dice el coronel Baud, el 40% de las fuerzas ucranianas está conformado por voluntarios y mercenarios extranjeros


----------



## Harman (18 Mar 2022)

__





Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov’s interview with RBC TV channel, Moscow, March 16, 2022 | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is





Entrevista del Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores Sergey Lavrov con el canal de televisión RBC, Moscú, 16 de marzo de 2022


(Trad. Google)


https://www.mid.ru/en/press_service/minister_speeches/1804655/

*Pregunta:* Inicialmente, las conversaciones en persona se llevaron a cabo en Bielorrusia, seguidas de conversaciones en línea. Se reunió con el Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores Dmitry Kuleba en Antalya, Turquía, el 10 de marzo. ¿Cuál es su opinión sobre el proceso de negociación?

*Sergey Lavrov:* No volé a Turquía para adelantarme a la vía de negociación bielorrusa acordada por el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, y el presidente ucraniano, Vladimir Zelensky, que ahora se está implementando por videoconferencia. El presidente Zelensky le pidió al presidente Recep Tayyip Erdogan que hablara con el presidente Putin para organizar una reunión entre Dmitry Kuleba y yo en Antalya, ya que ambos planeamos participar en el Foro de Diplomacia de Antalya.

Sobre la base de esta solicitud, el presidente Vladimir Putin me ordenó celebrar una reunión y averiguar qué tiene que ofrecer Dmitry Kuleba (que es lo que le pedí que hiciera). Afirmó que no llegó allí para reiterar declaraciones públicas. Esta declaración me llamó la atención. Dmitry Kuleba no logró vocalizar ninguna idea nueva durante la conversación de 90 minutos en presencia del Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Turquía, Mevlut Cavusoglu, a pesar de múltiples recordatorios en el sentido de que quería escuchar cosas que no se habían dicho públicamente. Hice mi parte y me puse a disposición para escuchar lo que tenía que decir. De todos modos, tuvimos una conversación, lo cual no es malo. Estamos listos para tales contactos en el futuro.

No voy a comentar los detalles, que son un tema delicado. Según el jefe de la delegación rusa, Vladimir Medinsky, las conversaciones se centran en cuestiones humanitarias, la situación sobre el terreno en términos de hostilidades y en cuestiones de arreglo político. En general, la agenda es conocida (fue anunciada repetida y públicamente por el presidente Vladimir Putin en sus elaborados comentarios) e incluye asuntos de seguridad y salvar vidas de las personas en Donbass; evitar que Ucrania se convierta en una amenaza permanente para la seguridad de la Federación Rusa; y prevenir el resurgimiento en Ucrania de la ideología neonazi, que es ilegal en todo el mundo, incluida la Europa civilizada.

Baso mi opinión en las valoraciones proporcionadas por nuestros negociadores. Afirman que las conversaciones no van bien (por razones obvias). Sin embargo, hay esperanza para un compromiso. Varios funcionarios ucranianos, incluidos miembros del personal del presidente Zelensky y el propio presidente Zelensky, dan la misma evaluación.

*Pregunta: * El presidente de Ucrania, Vladimir Zelensky, dijo que las posiciones de Rusia y Ucrania durante las conversaciones se han vuelto más "realistas".

*Sergey Lavrov: * Se trata de una evaluación más realista de los eventos en curso proveniente de Vladimir Zelensky. Sus declaraciones anteriores fueron de confrontación. Podemos ver que este papel y función ha sido reasignado al Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores Dmitry Kuleba, quien comenzó diciendo que las demandas de Rusia son "inaceptables". Si desean crear una tensión adicional (como si la tensión actual no fuera suficiente) en el espacio de los medios, ¿qué podemos hacer?

Vimos una tendencia similar con respecto a los acuerdos de Minsk. Dmitry Kuleba cabalgaba adelante en un caballo gallardo, junto con aquellos que estaban haciendo pedazos los acuerdos de Minsk. Manifestó públicamente que los acuerdos no se cumplirían. Les daría a los negociadores la oportunidad de trabajar en un ambiente más tranquilo, sin provocar más histeria.

*Pregunta: * El presidente de Ucrania, Vladimir Zelensky, dijo que son “personas razonables” y se dan cuenta de que ya no son bienvenidos en la OTAN. ¿Qué le hizo cambiar su retórica? Las aspiraciones de la OTAN se establecen en uno de los artículos de la Constitución de Ucrania. Han estado diciendo todo el tiempo que Kiev realmente quiere ser parte de la alianza.

*Sergey Lavrov: * La retórica ha cambiado porque un pensamiento más razonable se abre paso en la mente de los líderes ucranianos. El tema de la disolución de la Unión Soviética se resolvió de una manera muy extraña: se convocó a muy pocos partidos; la decisión se dividió “entre tres”, por así decirlo, y se hizo. Más tarde, se logró cierto terreno común en la forma de la Comunidad de Estados Independientes. Es bueno que se haya mostrado cierto respeto a las otras antiguas repúblicas soviéticas, al menos post factum.

En la Declaración de Soberanía Estatal de la República Socialista Soviética de Ucrania, adoptada antes de los Acuerdos de Belovezh, se afirmó en blanco y negro que Ucrania sería un estado no alineado y militarmente neutral. En todos los documentos posteriores que caracterizaron la formación del estado ucraniano, la declaración siempre figuraba entre los documentos fundamentales. Después del golpe anticonstitucional de febrero de 2014, se modificó la Constitución de Ucrania para incluir declaraciones sobre el avance continuo hacia la OTAN (además de la Unión Europea). Eso socavó la integridad del proceso anterior y los documentos fundamentales en los que se basa el estado ucraniano, porque la Declaración de Soberanía y el Acta de Independencia de Ucrania todavía figuran entre los documentos fundacionales del estado ucraniano.

Esta no es la única inconsistencia. La disposición de la Constitución de Ucrania sobre la garantía de los derechos de las minorías étnicas rusas y otras permanece intacta. Sin embargo, se ha adoptado una gran cantidad de leyes que van en contra de esta disposición constitucional y discriminan flagrantemente contra el idioma ruso, en particular, contra todas las normas europeas.

Recordamos que el presidente Zelensky dijo recientemente que la OTAN debe cerrar el cielo sobre Ucrania y comenzar a luchar por Ucrania, reclutando mercenarios y enviándolos al frente. Esa declaración fue hecha muy agresivamente. La reacción de la Alianza del Atlántico Norte, donde todavía quedan algunas personas lúcidas, tuvo un efecto refrescante. Este enfoque razonable en la situación actual merece ser bienvenido.

Antes de que se tomara la decisión final de iniciar la operación militar especial, el presidente Vladimir Putin habló sobre nuestras iniciativas relativas a las garantías de seguridad en Europa en una conferencia de prensa en el Kremlin y explicó que es inaceptable que la seguridad de Ucrania se garantice a través de su membresía en la OTAN. Dijo claramente que estamos listos para buscar cualquier forma de garantizar la seguridad de Ucrania, los países europeos y Rusia, excepto la expansión de la OTAN hacia el este. La alianza nos ha estado asegurando que no debemos preocuparnos ya que tiene un propósito defensivo y nada nos amenaza a nosotros ni a nuestra seguridad. La alianza se declaró defensiva en sus primeros días. Durante la Guerra Fría, estaba claro quién defendía a quién, dónde y contra qué partido. Estaba el Muro de Berlín, tanto concreto como geopolítico. Todos aceptaron esa línea de contacto bajo el Pacto de Varsovia y la OTAN. Estaba claro qué línea protegería la OTAN.

Cuando se disolvieron el Pacto de Varsovia y más tarde la Unión Soviética, la OTAN comenzó, a su propia discreción y sin ninguna consulta con quienes solían ser parte del equilibrio de poder en el continente europeo, abriéndose camino hacia el este, moviendo la línea de contacto más a la derecha cada vez. Cuando la línea de contacto se acercó demasiado a nosotros (y nadie tomó en serio nuestro razonamiento en los últimos 20 años), propusimos las iniciativas de seguridad europeas que, muy a mi pesar, también fueron ignoradas por nuestros arrogantes socios.

*Pregunta:* Muchas personas en Rusia y Ucrania se preguntan si la situación no podría haberse resuelto pacíficamente. ¿Por qué funcionó esto? ¿Por qué se hizo necesario realizar una operación especial?

*Sergey Lavrov:* Porque Occidente no quería resolver esta situación pacíficamente. Aunque ya he hablado de este aspecto, me gustaría destacarlo una vez más. Esto no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con Ucrania. Esto se refiere al orden internacional, y no solo a Ucrania.

Estados Unidos ha inmovilizado a toda Europa. Hoy, algunos europeos nos dicen que Rusia comenzó a comportarse de manera diferente, que Europa tenía sus propios intereses especiales que diferían de los de Estados Unidos, y que hemos obligado a Europa a compartir el fervor de Estados Unidos por la causa. Creo que lo que ha sucedido es completamente diferente. Bajo la presidencia de Joe Biden, Estados Unidos se fijó el objetivo de subordinar a Europa y ha logrado obligar a Europa a seguir implícitamente las políticas estadounidenses. Este es un momento crucial, un hito en la historia contemporánea porque, en el sentido amplio de la palabra, refleja la batalla por un futuro orden internacional.

Occidente dejó de usar el término "derecho internacional", incorporado en la Carta de la ONU, hace muchos años, e inventó el término "orden basado en reglas". Estas reglas fueron escritas por miembros de un círculo interno. Occidente incentivó a quienes aceptaron estas reglas. Al mismo tiempo, se establecieron organizaciones estrechas no universales que se ocupaban de los mismos asuntos que las organizaciones universales. Aparte de la UNESCO, existe una cierta asociación internacional en apoyo de la información y la democracia. Tenemos el derecho internacional humanitario y la Agencia de la ONU para los Refugiados que se ocupa de cuestiones relacionadas. La Unión Europea está estableciendo una asociación especial para tratar el mismo asunto. Sin embargo, las decisiones se basarán en los intereses de la UE y no tendrán en cuenta los procesos universales.

Francia y Alemania están estableciendo una alianza por el multilateralismo. Cuando se les preguntó sobre el motivo de su creación en un momento en que la ONU, la organización más legítima y universal, encarna el multilateralismo, dieron una respuesta interesante de que la ONU empleó muchos retrógrados y que la nueva alianza priorizó la vanguardia. También expresaron su intención de promover el multilateralismo de tal manera que nadie obstaculice sus esfuerzos. Cuando se les preguntó cuáles eran los ideales de este multilateralismo, respondieron que eran valores de la UE. Esta arrogancia y el sentimiento mal interpretado de la propia superioridad también reinan en una situación que ahora estamos revisando, a saber, la creación de un mundo donde Occidente a priori manejaría todo con impunidad. Muchas personas ahora afirman que Rusia ha sido atacada porque sigue siendo prácticamente el único obstáculo que debe eliminarse antes de que Occidente pueda comenzar a tratar con China. Esta declaración directa es bastante veraz.

Usted preguntó por qué era imposible resolver pacíficamente la situación. Durante muchos años, sugerimos resolver el asunto pacíficamente. Muchos políticos razonables de Estados Unidos y Europa respondieron con seriedad a la propuesta de Vladimir Putin en la Conferencia de Seguridad de Munich de 2007. Desafortunadamente, los tomadores de decisiones en los países occidentales lo ignoraron. También se ignoraron numerosas evaluaciones de analistas políticos de fama mundial, publicadas en muchas de las principales revistas estadounidenses, como Foreign Policy y Foreign Affairs, y revistas europeas. En 2014 se produjo un golpe. Occidente respaldó incondicionalmente a Ucrania y a los perpetradores del golpe que habían llegado al poder en Kiev. Occidente se niega enfáticamente a establecer cualquier marco en las relaciones entre la OTAN y el territorio de los intereses rusos. Estas advertencias también se expresaron pero se ignoraron, por decirlo suavemente.

Debería leer los trabajos de Zbigniew Brzezinski, quien dijo en la década de 1990 que Ucrania se convertiría en un tema clave. Dijo abiertamente que una Ucrania amistosa convertiría a Rusia en una gran potencia y que una Ucrania hostil la convertiría en un actor regional. Estas declaraciones encubrían implicaciones geopolíticas. Ucrania simplemente actuó como una herramienta para evitar que Rusia defendiera sus derechos legítimos e iguales en la escena internacional.

*Pregunta:* No hace mucho escuché hablar al actual asesor del presidente de Ucrania, Alexey Arestovich. Hace un par de años, dijo que el estatus neutral era demasiado caro para Ucrania. "No podemos permitírnoslo", dijo. ¿Qué opinas sobre esta declaración? ¿Es eso cierto? Siguiendo lo que preocupa a los ucranianos comunes, las garantías de seguridad, ¿qué está dispuesta a hacer Rusia? ¿Qué tipo de garantías puede ofrecer?

*Sergey Lavrov:* El estatus neutral se está discutiendo seriamente en un paquete con garantías de seguridad. Esto es exactamente lo que dijo el presidente Vladimir Putin en una de sus conferencias de prensa: existen múltiples opciones, incluidas las garantías de seguridad generalmente aceptables para Ucrania y todos los demás países, incluida Rusia, con la excepción de la expansión de la OTAN. Esto es lo que se está discutiendo en las conversaciones. Hay un lenguaje específico que, creo, está cerca de ser acordado.

*Pregunta:* ¿Puedes compartirlo con nosotros todavía o no?

*Serguéi Lavrov:* Preferiría no hacerlo, porque es un proceso de negociación. A diferencia de algunos de nuestros socios, tratamos de adherirnos a la cultura de las negociaciones diplomáticas, aunque nos vimos obligados a hacer públicos documentos que normalmente están fuera de los límites. Lo hicimos en las situaciones en las que nuestra comunicación con los participantes alemanes y franceses del formato de Normandía se tergiversó hasta el punto de que era lo contrario de lo que realmente sucedió. Luego, para exponer a los culpables ante la comunidad internacional, nos vimos obligados a hacer las cosas públicas. No se están haciendo intentos de provocación ahora que discutimos las garantías de la neutralidad de Ucrania. Ojalá, prevalecerán los primeros intentos de enfoque empresarial que estamos viendo ahora y podremos llegar a acuerdos concretos en esta materia, aunque la simple declaración de neutralidad y el anuncio de garantías supondrán un importante paso adelante. El problema es mucho más amplio. Hablamos de ello, incluso desde el punto de vista de valores como el idioma ruso, la cultura y la libertad de expresión, ya que los medios rusos están totalmente prohibidos y los que transmiten en Ucrania en ruso fueron cerrados.

*Pregunta:* Pero siempre nos pueden decir que son un país independiente y les toca a ellos decidir qué idioma hablar. ¿Por qué ustedes, Rusia y Moscú, nos obligan a hablar ruso?

*Sergey Lavrov:* Porque Ucrania tiene obligaciones europeas. Existe la Carta Europea de las Lenguas Regionales o Minoritarias. Hay muchos otros compromisos, incluso en el Consejo de Europa, que estamos dejando (esto ha sido anunciado oficialmente ). Sin embargo, nunca renunciaremos a nuestras obligaciones con respecto a los derechos de las minorías étnicas, ya sean lingüísticas, culturales o de cualquier otro tipo. Jamás nos “retiraremos de los documentos” que garantizan la libertad de acceso a la información.

En la década de 1990, todo el mundo se frotaba las manos a la espera de que la Unión Soviética se convirtiera en un socio absolutamente obediente y obsequioso de Occidente. En ese entonces, hicimos todo lo posible para mostrar que la perestroika y el nuevo pensamiento estaban abriendo un capítulo innovador en la historia de nuestro estado. Firmamos todo lo que Occidente quería que firmáramos en la OSCE, incluida la declaración propuesta por Occidente y apoyada por nosotros que contenía obligaciones para garantizar la libertad de acceso a la información en cada país y a las fuentes de información transfronterizas. Ahora, no somos capaces de conseguir que Occidente empiece a cumplir con esta obligación, que ellos mismos iniciaron.

Este requisito relacionado con el idioma ruso está consagrado en las obligaciones. Ucrania no los rechazó. ¿Te imaginas las consecuencias de que Finlandia prohíba el idioma sueco? Hay un 6 por ciento de suecos en Finlandia, y el sueco es el segundo idioma oficial. ¿O Irlanda prohibiendo el inglés o Bélgica prohibiendo el francés? La lista sigue y sigue. Todas estas lenguas minoritarias se respetan, independientemente de que tengan un estado de origen, siendo nuestro caso una excepción. Este es un caso de discriminación absoluta, y lo que se conoce como la Europa ilustrada se limita a guardar silencio al respecto.

.../...


----------



## Harman (18 Mar 2022)

.../...

*Pregunta: * Hemos decidido retirarnos del Consejo de Europa antes de ser expulsados. ¿Por qué?

*Sergey Lavrov:* En general, esta decisión se formuló hace mucho tiempo. No por una serie de suspensiones y restituciones de nuestros derechos, sino porque esa organización ha degenerado totalmente. Se estableció como una organización paneuropea de todos los países, con la excepción de Bielorrusia, a la que se le otorgó el estatus de observador. Hicimos todo lo posible para ayudar a Bielorrusia a participar en varias convenciones, lo cual es posible en el Consejo de Europa. En general, Bielorrusia estaba considerando la posibilidad de unirse a ella.

Sin embargo, a lo largo de los años el Consejo de Europa se ha convertido en una especie de OSCE, (disculpe mi lenguaje), donde la idea inicial de interacción y consenso como los principales instrumentos para lograr el objetivo de la cooperación y seguridad común europea fue superada por polémicas y retóricas, cada vez más rusafóbicas y determinadas por los intereses unilaterales de Occidente, en particular, de los países de la OTAN y de la UE. Utilizaron su mayoría técnica en la OSCE y el Consejo de Europa para socavar la cultura del consenso y el compromiso y para imponer sus puntos de vista a todos, demostrando que no tienen consideración alguna, no les importan ni un ápice nuestros intereses y solo quieren sermonear y moralizar, que es lo que en realidad han estado haciendo.

Nuestra intención de retirarnos maduró hace mucho tiempo, pero nuestra decisión de retirarse se ha visto acelerada por los acontecimientos recientes y la decisión se hizo cumplir a través de la votación. La Asamblea Parlamentaria emitió recomendaciones para el Comité de Ministros, que votó para suspender nuestros derechos. Nos dijeron que no nos preocupáramos, que solo no podríamos asistir a las sesiones pero que aún podemos hacer nuestros pagos al presupuesto. Esto es lo que han dicho abiertamente.

La Cancillería señaló en un comunicado que nuestra retirada de esta organización no afectará los derechos y libertades de los ciudadanos rusos en virtud del Convenio Europeo de Derechos Humanos, del que nos retiramos como parte de nuestra retirada del Consejo de Europa. En primer lugar, existen garantías constitucionales y garantías en virtud de las convenciones internacionales en las que Rusia es parte. Estas convenciones universales son el Pacto Internacional de Derechos Civiles y Políticos; el Pacto Internacional de Derechos Económicos, Sociales y Culturales (que Estados Unidos no ha firmado); la Convención sobre los Derechos del Niño (EE. UU. no se encuentra entre sus signatarios) y muchas otras convenciones y pactos, la mayoría de los cuales se han incorporado a la legislación nacional.

*Pregunta:* Varios países han estado tratando de desarrollar el diálogo entre Moscú y Kiev. Francia fue la primera en hacer esto, seguida por Israel, y el Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Turquía, Mevlut Cavusoglu, vendrá hoy a Moscú. Turquía ha intensificado su actividad. ¿Por qué estos tres países son tan activos en este tema?

*Sergey Lavrov: * No son los únicos que ofrecen sus servicios. El presidente de Rusia mantuvo ayer una conversación telefónica con el presidente del Consejo Europeo, Charles Michel. Ha tenido contactos con el canciller alemán Olaf Scholz, el presidente de Francia Emmanuel Macron y el primer ministro de Israel Naftali Bennett. Mis colegas extranjeros también se han puesto en contacto conmigo. Por ejemplo, Suiza, que tradicionalmente se ha hecho pasar por un país donde se alcanzan compromisos, está lista para mediar.

En este contexto, es extraño que los servicios de mediación sean ofrecidos por los países que se han sumado a las sanciones sin precedentes contra Rusia y han proclamado el objetivo (no dudan en afirmarlo abiertamente) o poner al pueblo ruso contra las autoridades rusas. Valoramos positivamente las ofertas de mediación de los países que se han negado a participar en este juego rusofóbico, que son conscientes de las causas profundas de la crisis actual, es decir, los intereses nacionales fundamentales y legítimos de Rusia, y que no han se sumó a esta guerra de sanciones. Estamos listos para analizar sus propuestas. Israel y Turquía se encuentran entre estos estados.

*Pregunta:* ¿Hacen propuestas preguntando si pueden ayudar a establecer un diálogo? ¿O cómo está ocurriendo esto en la realidad?

*Serguéi Lavrov: *Esto sucede de diferentes maneras. En este momento, no puedo entrar en detalles, pero ambos quieren ayudar a lograr un acuerdo en las conversaciones realizadas a través del "canal bielorruso". Conocen el estado de las conversaciones, qué propuestas están sobre la mesa y dónde hay un acercamiento bilateral. Están tratando sinceramente de acelerar el acercamiento. Saludamos esto, pero me gustaría enfatizar una vez más que el tema de importancia clave es tener un diálogo directo entre las delegaciones rusa y ucraniana y resolver lo que consideramos cuestiones fundamentales relacionadas con el esfuerzo no solo para garantizar la seguridad física de las personas en el este de Ucrania y, de hecho, en otras partes de Ucrania, sino también para permitirles vivir vidas normales y civilizadas en el país que tiene el deber de garantizar los derechos de aquellos que son conocidos como minorías étnicas,

No nos olvidemos de las tareas de desmilitarización. Ucrania no puede tener armas que creen una amenaza para la Federación Rusa. Estamos dispuestos a negociar sobre los tipos de armamentos que no representan una amenaza para nosotros. Este problema tendrá que ser resuelto incluso independientemente del aspecto OTAN de la situación. Incluso sin ser miembro de la OTAN, Estados Unidos o cualquier otro puede suministrar armas ofensivas a Ucrania de manera bilateral, tal como lo hicieron con las bases antimisiles en Polonia y Rumania. Nadie le preguntó a la OTAN. No olvidemos que [Ucrania] es quizás el único país europeo y de la OSCE que ha legalizado legislativamente el derecho de los neonazis a promover sus puntos de vista y prácticas.

Estas son cuestiones de principio. Espero que la realización de su legitimidad, justificación e importancia clave para nuestros intereses y, por lo tanto, los intereses de la seguridad europea permita a quienes gentilmente ofrecen sus buenos oficios promover compromisos relevantes en los contactos con Ucrania, entre otros.

*Pregunta:* Hemos nombrado algunos países que están ayudando a resolver esta crisis. ¿Ha ofrecido Estados Unidos algún servicio en este sentido, como "permítanos ayudar a establecer contactos"? Después de todo, para nadie es un secreto que las relaciones entre Rusia y Estados Unidos estaban en un nivel muy bajo. Ahora han tocado fondo, ¿no?

*Sergey Lavrov: * Sí, existe una expresión tan figurativa. Por supuesto, la situación no tiene precedentes. No puedo recordar nada parecido a la política frenética que Washington está llevando a cabo en este momento. En gran medida, esta política ha sido generada por el Congreso cuyos miembros han perdido todo sentido de la realidad y están tirando por la borda todas las convenciones. Ni siquiera estoy mencionando las formalidades diplomáticas que hace tiempo que se han abandonado.

Sin duda, Estados Unidos ha desempeñado un papel decisivo en la configuración de la posición de las autoridades de Kiev. Los estadounidenses han mantenido una enorme "presencia" en los "corredores de poder" de Kiev durante muchos años, incluidas las agencias uniformadas, el servicio de seguridad y los altos mandos. Todo el mundo sabe esto. La CIA y otros servicios secretos estadounidenses tienen allí sus misiones.

Al igual que otros miembros de la OTAN (los canadienses, los británicos), han enviado a cientos de sus instructores para entrenar unidades de combate no solo dentro de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sino también en los llamados batallones de voluntarios, incluidos Azov y Aydar. Sin embargo, hace unos siete u ocho años, en 2014, inmediatamente después del golpe de Estado, el batallón Azov fue eliminado oficialmente de la lista de beneficiarios de la ayuda estadounidense. Esto se hizo precisamente porque se la consideraba una organización extremista, si no terrorista. Hoy, todos los pretextos han sido eliminados.

Ahora, cualquier persona o grupo en Ucrania que declare a Rusia su enemigo es tomado inmediatamente bajo el ala de patrocinadores extranjeros y occidentales.

Están hablando de la supremacía de la ley y de la democracia. ¿Qué supremacía del derecho, si la UE, en violación de su propia ley sobre la inadmisibilidad del suministro de armas a las zonas de conflicto, toma la decisión de hacer lo contrario y enviar armas ofensivas a Ucrania?

No vemos ninguna señal de que Estados Unidos esté interesado en arreglar el conflicto lo antes posible. Si estuvieran interesados, tendrían todas las oportunidades, primero, para explicarles a los negociadores ucranianos y al presidente Zelensky que deberían buscar compromisos. En segundo lugar, deben dejar en claro que son conscientes de la legitimidad de nuestras demandas y posiciones, pero que no quieren aceptarlas, no porque sean ilegítimas sino porque les gustaría dominar el mundo y no están dispuestas a contenerse con ningún compromiso de tener en cuenta los intereses de los demás. Ya han puesto en vereda a Europa, como ya he dicho.

Estados Unidos le ha estado diciendo a Europa durante años que Nord Stream 2 podría socavar su seguridad energética. Europa respondió que deberían averiguarlo por su cuenta. Ellos tomaron la decisión y sus empresas invirtieron miles de millones de euros. Los estadounidenses afirmaban que esto era contrario a los intereses de la UE. Les ofrecieron venderles su gas licuado. Si no hay terminales de gas, se deben construir. Los alemanes me dijeron esto hace unos años. Fue durante la administración del presidente Trump. Europa se quejaba de que esto aumentaría considerablemente los precios del gas para sus consumidores. Donald Trump respondió que eran tipos ricos y compensarán la diferencia con el presupuesto alemán. Ese es su enfoque.

Hoy, a Europa se le mostró su lugar. Alemania finalmente dijo que su regulador se estaba tomando un descanso, y esto define precisamente el lugar del FRG en los arreglos que los estadounidenses están haciendo en el escenario mundial.

*Pregunta:* ¿Se ha convertido Alemania en un estado menos independiente bajo el nuevo canciller? ¿Hubiera actuado igual bajo Angela Merkel?

*Sergey Lavrov:* El Nord Stream 2 se encargó, aunque luego se suspendió temporalmente, bajo el nuevo canciller. Espero que la experiencia brinde una comprensión de la necesidad de defender los intereses nacionales, en lugar de confiar completamente en el socio extranjero que tomará todas las decisiones por usted y luego hará todo por usted también. Claramente, la enorme cantidad de tropas estadounidenses en suelo alemán también es un factor que interfiere con la toma de decisiones independiente.

Se están publicando artículos en el sentido de que la “política de la memoria” se está desvaneciendo. Siempre se ha considerado algo sagrado en Alemania y significó que el pueblo alemán nunca olvidaría el sufrimiento que trajo durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, principalmente a los pueblos de la Unión Soviética. Después de leer esto, me di cuenta de que muchas personas son conscientes de ello. Estas son publicaciones abiertas. Los politólogos alemanes están hablando de esto y, por supuesto, los nuestros también. Hace varios años, descubrí algo que probablemente era la primera fase de esta tendencia emergente. Estábamos celebrando consultas ministeriales y de otro tipo con los alemanes (me refiero a conversaciones sobre política exterior) a nivel de directores de departamento y viceministros. Nunca vi esto a nivel ministerial. El pensamiento que se nos transmitió durante las conversaciones fue que "nosotros, los alemanes, hemos pagado nuestras deudas a todo el mundo y no debemos nada a nadie, así que dejad de sacar el tema".

Hablando de los alemanes, hay algo que vale la pena mencionar. Ahora estamos hablando mucho de atributos de genocidio o discriminación racial. Tomemos, por ejemplo, el sitio de Leningrado. Durante muchos años y con todos mis colegas, comenzando con Frank-Walter Steinmeier, Guido Westerwelle, Heiko Maas y, más recientemente, Annalena Baerbock, planteé persistentemente, con cada uno de ellos, el tema del pago de indemnizaciones a los supervivientes del asedio de Leningrado. El gobierno alemán ha realizado dos pagos únicos, pero solo a sobrevivientes judíos. Preguntamos por qué solo los judíos, porque muchos grupos étnicos, incluidos los rusos y los tártaros, vivían en Leningrado y continúan viviendo allí. Muchos de ellos siguen vivos. ¿Cómo se supone que deben entender el hecho de que solo los judíos hayan recibido algún tipo de ayuda del gobierno alemán cuando en ese momento estaban hirviendo zapatos, enterrando niños y transportando cadáveres en trineos juntos? Los pagos en cuestión no son grandes. Pero, en primer lugar, para muchos de ellos son importantes y, en segundo lugar, sirven como reconocimiento del hecho de que todos se han visto afectados por el asedio. Su respuesta fue interesante. Los judíos, dijeron, son víctimas del Holocausto. Estos pagos no se pueden hacer a otros sobrevivientes, porque no son víctimas del Holocausto. Nuestros intentos de llegar a los legisladores y políticos alemanes y decirles que el sitio de Leningrado fue un evento sin precedentes en la historia de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, donde no hubo distinción entre judíos, rusos u otros grupos étnicos, fracasaron. Nos pusimos en contacto con organizaciones judías. Es una cuestión de honor para ellos también. Continuaremos con este trabajo en el futuro. Enero marcó otro aniversario del levantamiento del sitio de Leningrado. El presidente de Rusia firmó una orden ejecutiva sobre pagos únicos a todos los sobrevivientes del asedio, incluidos los judíos. No hemos visto ningún signo de despertar de conciencia en Alemania hasta ahora.



_Continuará…_


----------



## froiliano (18 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Alguien sabe que grupo utiliza es esa bandera española?



Cualquier grupúsculo que la comprara en su momento en webs rollo Bicefala, Bazar Nacional...

En teoría debería estar asociada a grupúsculos de "Falange", que han hecho uso de la imagen desde hace bastante tiempo, pero vaya... Como te digo, cualquier grupo friki que la comprara en alguna web, no está asociada per se a un grupo específico, dado que puedes ver la bandera acompañando a multitud de grupúsculos.

Mencionarte también que existía un grupo de RAC sevillano con el nombre Primer Línea.


----------



## Michael_Knight (18 Mar 2022)

Viricida dijo:


> Es otra "moderna técnica" de lavado de cerebro; se consigue con esto romper la continuidad histórica y así es más fácil imponer el relato posmoderno, conforme al cual básicamente los yanquis y sus títeres pueden hacer y deshacer a su antojo.
> 
> Yo siempre he conocido eso como Lvov (obsérvese que suena a polaco) y no hay necesidad ni de Lviv ni de Leópolis, que por esa regla de tres podríamos ponernos a hablar de Neápolis (Nápoles), o Caesar Augusta y así sucesivamente.



Pero en español es Leópolis, ¿no?, es como si en lugar de Nápoles dices Napoli.


----------



## Cosmopolita (18 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Casi las tres cuartas partes de la población de Rusia apoyan una operación militar especial para desnazificar y desmilitarizar Ucrania
> 
> Así lo demuestran los datos de dos encuestas realizadas por un grupo de sociólogos rusos independientes con un intervalo de una semana y media desde finales de febrero hasta mediados de marzo.



Es decir, apoyan una guerra. Que buen intento de la propaganda pero no cuela.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## crocodile (18 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Posiblemente en la Ucrania actual vivan unos 32-33 millones de habitantes. Hace muchos años que no elaboran ningún censo. En Rusia, cuando saqué el permiso de residencia, casi todos los examinados eran ucranianos.
> 
> Así que es posible que en muchos lugares, sobre todo los que están cerca de las repúblicas del Donbass, la población sea solamente la mitad de lo que dicen afirmar. Hay que tener en cuenta que , como bien dice el coronel Baud, el 40% de las fuerzas ucranianas está conformado por voluntarios y mercenarios extranjeros



Cómo está la situación en Rusia ?, mi cuñada dice que en Crimea está la cosa tranquila


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (18 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Vaya hombre, con lo que me había costado aprenderme que Leópolis en moderno-guay se decía Lviv y ahora resulta que se dice Lvov.



Fijate que yo creo que Leopolis es el nombre moderno-guay. ¿Quien conoce a esa ciudad por el nombre occidentalizado? en Kiev -que es la capital- se puede entender, en este caso el nombre moderno-guay es Kyiv.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lavrov está a años luz de cualquier político español.


----------



## uberales (18 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Marketing, agitpro...


----------



## arriondas (18 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Cómo está la situación en Rusia ?, mi cuñada dice que en Crimea está la cosa tranquila



Aquí también está la cosa tranquila (Urales) La gente sigue con sus quehaceres diarios, sin grandes cambios. La semana pasada muchos hicieron acopio de... azúcar. Pero por lo demás, las tiendas están bien surtidas. También he visto unas cuantas zetas en las lunas de los coches. Y por supuesto, muchos rusos rajan de los famosetes que ahora se han largado del país, sobre todo a Israel. Les llaman предатели (o sea, traidores); tantos años ganando dinero gracias a los ciudadanos, y ahora se comportan de ese modo.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (18 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Deseandito que los drones kamikazes entren en acción...la cagalera rusa va a ser de aúpa.
> 
> La lista de objetivos prioritarios debe ser curiosa.



Si, muy curiosa, sobre todo cuando te enteres que los Switchblade que les envien tienen 6 Kms de alcance máximo.


----------



## ProfeInsti (18 Mar 2022)

*El ministro de Defensa de Ucrania pide que los españoles se manifiesten "contra su gobierno medio comunista".*
Ucrania pide que los españoles se manifiesten "contra su gobierno medio comunista" y "pro Putin"


----------



## Maxim Gorki (18 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> A ver con los mapitas Bosnia no tiene salida al mar, tranquilo que montenegro y Serbia se llevan muy bien.



Wikipedia.


*Neum* es una ciudad y capital del municipio del mismo nombre en Bosnia y Herzegovina. Tiene una población de casi 5000 habitantes según el censo del 2013, y una capacidad hotelera para aproximadamente 5000 turistas. La actividad más importante de Neum es el turismo.

Neum es el único pueblo costero de todo el país. Su litoral es de tan solo 24,5 km y es el único acceso de Bosnia y Herzegovina al mar Adriático,1 aunque no tiene control sobre el mar, por lo que no puede construir ningún puerto. El largo litoral meridional de Croacia es interrumpido por el pequeño corredor de Neum. De hecho, la carretera costera que une Dubrovnik con el resto de Croacia pasa por Neum.


----------



## Cosmopolita (18 Mar 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Ivano Frankivsk, segunda ciudad de Ucrania occidental, alcalde de Svoboda, el primer partido banderista, además con 28 concejales de 42.
> Ni Bildu en Hernani.
> 
> Ya te digo yo, si los rusos les da por bombardear, no van a tener tantos miramientos



Suspenso: es la quinta ciudad más grande de Ucrania occidental. Ivano Frankivsk tiene por delante a: Lvov, Khmelnytskyi, Rivne, Chernivtsi,Zhytomyr,

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## alnitak (18 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *El ministro de Defensa de Ucrania pide que los españoles se manifiesten "contra su gobierno medio comunista".*
> Ucrania pide que los españoles se manifiesten "contra su gobierno medio comunista" y "pro Putin"




que se vayan a tomar por culo

a ver vladimir cuando acabas con esa gentuza


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *El ministro de Defensa de Ucrania pide que los españoles se manifiesten "contra su gobierno medio comunista".*
> Ucrania pide que los españoles se manifiesten "contra su gobierno medio comunista" y "pro Putin"


----------



## Cosmopolita (18 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Aquí también está la cosa tranquila (Urales) La gente sigue con sus quehaceres diarios, sin grandes cambios. La semana pasada muchos hicieron acopio de... azúcar. Pero por lo demás, las tiendas están bien surtidas. También he visto unas cuantas zetas en las lunas de los coches. Y por supuesto, muchos rusos rajan de los famosetes que ahora se han largado del país, sobre todo a Israel. Les llaman предатели (o sea, traidores); tantos años ganando dinero gracias a los ciudadanos, y ahora se comportan de ese modo.



Bastante se ha llegado a Armenia y otros sitios cercanos que te permiten viajar sin pasaporte.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Un país con las capacidades militares rusas y que haya todavía chismes ucranianos como ése activos...lol


----------



## amcxxl (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## rober713 (18 Mar 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Y si son nazis, por que lo van a ocultar??



......pero, por que lo han querido ocular tanto tiempo?


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (18 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Aquí también está la cosa tranquila (Urales) La gente sigue con sus quehaceres diarios, sin grandes cambios. La semana pasada muchos hicieron acopio de... azúcar. Pero por lo demás, las tiendas están bien surtidas. También he visto unas cuantas zetas en las lunas de los coches. Y por supuesto, muchos rusos rajan de los famosetes que ahora se han largado del país, sobre todo a Israel. Les llaman предатели (o sea, traidores); tantos años ganando dinero gracias a los ciudadanos, y ahora se comportan de ese modo.



Gracias por los comentarios desde dentro.


----------



## clapham5 (18 Mar 2022)

Un post muy corto para subir la moral de la tropa . La razon por la cual a Putin no le preocupa que " Occidente " envie armamento a Ucrania es porque usara ese armamento como excusa para anexionarse el territorio . 
De momento , el Plan es " desmilitarizar y desnazificar " Ucrania . A medida que pasan los dias la ofensiva rusa " se estanca " y aparecen "problemas " que hacen el avance lento y tedioso. Entonces tenemos la primera victoria :Kerson 
Y que hacen los rusos ? Arriar la bandera ucraniana e izar la suya . Tomar el control de las administraciones locales . Cancelar las deudas ( en grivnas ) de los residentes con las autoridades locales . Comenzar a transmitir canales rusos en la TV y la radio ...
La " desnazificacion " tiene que ser lenta , porque la anexion no sera de golpe , sino bocado a bocado . 
La mayor presa de Crimea esta al 95 % de capacidad porque el agua ya llega desde el continente a Crimea . 
Si el avance es " lento " y problematico . Pero barato ( porque Rusia no esta empleando mucho personal ni armamento puntero ) 
esta justificado alargar la campana . Los rusos le diran a Putin ...sigue , que nosotros aguantamos , pero gana 
El control de la Central de Zaporize y de Chernobil . Todo lo que esta al Este del Dnieper ya es ruso . Porque Leopolis ya no puede cruzar al otro lado del puente . Pronto los bancos ( ATMs ) del Este se quedaran sin dinero ucraniano . Es la logistica , estupido 
Rusia no tiene prisa . Cuando ya hayan conquistado suficiente territorio diran : Ucrania se ha convertido en el Lejano Oeste por culpa de las armas que circulan en la calle en manos de delincuentes . Nos vamos a quedar para limpiar las calles ...
Y la gente ( incluso la antirusa ) dara la bienvenida al libertador si con eso se termina la anarquia . Sin caos no puedes poner orden 
Los ucranianos de las zonas rebeldes veran como sus hermanos de Kerson , Zaporize y otros Oblasts viven bien , tienen comida , energia , policias en las calles , agua , etc y querran lo mismo . El Zar lo tiene to pensado


----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Si, muy curiosa, sobre todo cuando te enteres que los Switchblade que les envien tienen 6 Kms de alcance máximo.



Teniendo en cuenta que se llevan en una mochila...seis km hasta te sobran para pegarle a según qué...

Jódete.


----------



## crocodile (18 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Aquí también está la cosa tranquila (Urales) La gente sigue con sus quehaceres diarios, sin grandes cambios. La semana pasada muchos hicieron acopio de... azúcar. Pero por lo demás, las tiendas están bien surtidas. También he visto unas cuantas zetas en las lunas de los coches. Y por supuesto, muchos rusos rajan de los famosetes que ahora se han largado del país, sobre todo a Israel. Les llaman предатели (o sea, traidores); tantos años ganando dinero gracias a los ciudadanos, y ahora se comportan de ese modo.



Gracias por tu información compañero


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *El ministro de Defensa de Ucrania pide que los españoles se manifiesten "contra su gobierno medio comunista".*
> Ucrania pide que los españoles se manifiesten "contra su gobierno medio comunista" y "pro Putin"



Pro-Putin?….no se, no se…alguien le da a la coca más allá de lo aconsejable…


----------



## Castellano (18 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Rusia es un estado terrorista. Hay que destruirlo como sea. A mi coche-paco pocos javelins le van a lanzar.



Pues a mí no me gustaría trabajar en un par de años en Prosegur conduciendo un vehículo blindado recaudando las cajas del Mercadona o distribuyendo efectivo por la sucursales bancarias...ahí lo dejo


----------



## alnitak (18 Mar 2022)

esto esta listo para sentencia.. igual todo acaba este fin de semana

Zhovkva, el principal asesor de Zelensky, dice que las conversaciones con Rusia progresan pero lento. Ucrania quieren garantías de seguridad robustas antes de poder firma el acuerdo: Turquía sería uno de los países garantes aceptados


----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> ¿Se sabe algo de los miles de drones suicidas que van a mandar los Usanos.?



Que están causando diarreas entre los foreros y los rusos...


----------



## ksa100 (18 Mar 2022)

¿han ejecutado ya a Putin?


----------



## vladimirovich (18 Mar 2022)

Entre los efectos de la estupida operacion Z ( o inteligente operacion Z si fue desarrollada en Langley) esta el hecho de que al no limitarse al Donbass/ Este de Ucrania, sino pretender ir por todo el pais y atacar a Kiev ha provocado un incremento exponencial de la combatividad de los ucranianos, si se hubiese limitado el Este muchos ucros hubiesen pensado..bah, si alli son medio rusos o eso no es realmente Ucrania, no voy a morir por ello, etc...

Es como si en España, Marruecos ataca Ceuta y Melilla, la mayoria de españoles pensarian, bah a la mierda con esas ciudades africanas, ahora si el ejercito marroqui se planta en Getafe con 50 mil soldados + 10 mil voluntarios del Isis (los chechenos) con objetivo confeso de tomar toda o casi toda España lo unico que conseguirian es que hasta los batasunos cogiesen las armas para expulsarlos de la peninsula.

Z es la operacion mas estupida de la historia, y su responsable maximo (el gnomo del Kremlin) debe tomar la decision valiente de asumirlo y suicidarse, no hay otra, y si no lo hace, alguien debe suicidarle.


----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Entre los efectos de la estupida operacion Z ( o inteligente operacion Z si fue desarrollada en Langley) esta el hecho de que al no limitarse al Donbass/ Este de Ucrania, sino pretender ir por todo el pais y atacar a Kiev ha provocado un incremento exponencial de la combatividad de los ucranianos, si se hubiese limitado el Este muchos ucros hubiesen pensado..bah, si alli son medio rusos o eso no es realmente Ucrania, no voy a morir por ello, etc...
> 
> Es como si en España, Marruecos ataca Ceuta y Melilla, la mayoria de españoles pensarian, bah a la mierda con esas ciudades africanas, ahora si el ejercito marroqui se planta en Getafe con 50 mil soldados + 10 mil voluntarios del Isis (los chechenos) con objetivo confeso de tomar toda o casi toda España lo unico que conseguirian es que hasta los batasunos cogiesen las armas para expulsarlos de la peninsula.
> 
> Z es la operacion mas estupida de la historia, y su responsable maximo (el gnomo del Kremlin) debe tomar la decision valiente de asumirlo y suicidarse, no hay otra, y si no lo hace, alguien debe suicidarle.



Pues sí, la sangría por desparramar fuerzas a va a ser curiosa.
Hagedrec!


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (18 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *El ministro de Defensa de Ucrania pide que los españoles se manifiesten "contra su gobierno medio comunista".*
> Ucrania pide que los españoles se manifiesten "contra su gobierno medio comunista" y "pro Putin"



Pero si Echenique dice que Vox=Putin. Esta manifestación no puede ocurrir porque no va a ser mostrada en los mass media.


----------



## El Exterminador (18 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Como Siria? lol



Donde han quedado vuestros rebeldes moderados? Ahí sigue Al asad


----------



## Castellano (18 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Suspenso: es la quinta ciudad más grande de Ucrania occidental. Ivano Frankivsk tiene por delante a: Lvov, Khmelnytskyi, Rivne, Chernivtsi,Zhytomyr,
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Se entiende el mensaje. Además alguna de esas ciudades está en zona rumana, geográficamente al oeste, pero más bien al suroeste como Chernivtsi, y Zhitomir está demasiado cerca de Kiev, es casi centro de Ucrania


----------



## ferrys (18 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> esto esta listo para sentencia.. igual todo acaba este fin de semana
> 
> Zhovkva, el principal asesor de Zelensky, dice que las conversaciones con Rusia progresan pero lento. Ucrania quieren garantías de seguridad robustas antes de poder firma el acuerdo: Turquía sería uno de los países garantes aceptados



No tendría ningún sentido un acuerdo ahora mismo. Los rusos van a acabar el trabajo por que si no van a tener un problema.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (18 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Garrapatas en fauna salvaje con el nairovirus de la fiebre hemorrágica Congo-Crimea. Parece que portadas por aves migratorias.
> Se han dado varios casos en Extremadura y en CyL en los últimos años y va en aumento. Como lo pilles date por jodido.
> Cada vez que salgo del pueblo me blindo mejor que con un NBQ.



En gredos también tuvimos casos ... de crimea-congo


----------



## josema82 (18 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Pro-Putin?….no se, no se…alguien le da a la coca más allá de lo aconsejable…



Los lanzacoetes de postin no les han sentado muy bien.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (18 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Que están causando diarreas entre los foreros y los rusos...



Esas diarreas seguro que forman parte del plan inicial de Putin.


----------



## crocodile (18 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *El ministro de Defensa de Ucrania pide que los españoles se manifiesten "contra su gobierno medio comunista".*
> Ucrania pide que los españoles se manifiesten "contra su gobierno medio comunista" y "pro Putin"



Pero si España es proukronazis a tope y sus medios son boletines informativos de USA/OTAN, que sabrá el nazi ese


----------



## Castellano (18 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *El ministro de Defensa de Ucrania pide que los españoles se manifiesten "contra su gobierno medio comunista".*
> Ucrania pide que los españoles se manifiesten "contra su gobierno medio comunista" y "pro Putin"



ZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## alnitak (18 Mar 2022)

Rusia quiere inspeccionar los laboratorios biologicos americanos en Georgia

si no le.dejan lanzsra un ataque sobre Georgia.... rumores


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (18 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Entre los efectos de la estupida operacion Z ( o inteligente operacion Z si fue desarrollada en Langley) esta el hecho de que al no limitarse al Donbass/ Este de Ucrania, sino pretender ir por todo el pais y atacar a Kiev ha provocado un incremento exponencial de la combatividad de los ucranianos, si se hubiese limitado el Este muchos ucros hubiesen pensado..bah, si alli son medio rusos o eso no es realmente Ucrania, no voy a morir por ello, etc...
> 
> Es como si en España, Marruecos ataca Ceuta y Melilla, la mayoria de españoles pensarian, bah a la mierda con esas ciudades africanas, ahora si el ejercito marroqui se planta en Getafe con 50 mil soldados + 10 mil voluntarios del Isis (los chechenos) con objetivo confeso de tomar toda o casi toda España lo unico que conseguirian es que hasta los batasunos cogiesen las armas para expulsarlos de la peninsula.
> 
> Z es la operacion mas estupida de la historia, y su responsable maximo (el gnomo del Kremlin) debe tomar la decision valiente de asumirlo y suicidarse, no hay otra, y si no lo hace, alguien debe suicidarle.



Vaya estratega geopolítico se ha perdido............ 
















....el bar de tu cuñado.


----------



## alnitak (18 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> No tendría ningún sentido un acuerdo ahora mismo. Los rusos van a acabar el trabajo por que si no van a tener un problema.




y tu sabes que trabajo queda por hacer ???

si no sabemos nada mas que fotos y videos falsos .....


----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> Donde han quedado vuestros rebeldes moderados? Ahí sigue Al asad



Jojojo sí, con un 40 % del territorio arrebatado, los americanos instalados con los kurdos y el petróleo ya de por vida en el Este, Idlib avispero radical controlado por los pro turcos, Israel metiéndole pollazos en Damasco todas las semanas...pero sí, es cierto, Al Assad sigue "durmiendo"( cuando los misilazos juden le dejan) en Palacio...


----------



## ferrys (18 Mar 2022)

Aquí lo dijimos. Es una autentica pasada. Se han cargado su sistema ellos mismos.
Se van a tomar por culo y ¿para que?. La medida es completamente estúpida. Es como su tu banco te congela los fondos con los que les pagas la hipoteca todos los meses. ¿Quien va a trabajar con ese banco en el futuro?


----------



## vladimirovich (18 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> No tendría ningún sentido un acuerdo ahora mismo. Los rusos van a acabar el trabajo por que si no van a tener un problema.



Los rusos no pueden acabar ningun trabajo, estan implorando una salida de Ucrania, ya les vale con que Zelensky les escriba en una servilleta "OTAN de entrada no", pero es USA quien no les va a dejar salir, en 3 meses a.este ritmo de perdidas Rusia habra sido completamente desmilitarizada, y los ucros siguen recibiendo juguetitos e incrementando su experiencia para machacar rusos cada dia.

Putin va a tener que poner algo mas en la mesa que Crimea y Donbass para salir de alli, quizas 20 años gratis de gas y algun Oblast ruso.


----------



## Cosmopolita (18 Mar 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Se entiende el mensaje. Además alguna de esas ciudades está en zona rumana, geográficamente al oeste, pero más bien al suroeste como Chernivtsi, y Zhitomir está demasiado cerca de Kiev, es casi centro de Ucrania



Yo parto del río Dniéper que es el que divide a Ucrania en parte Este y en Oeste. En cualquier caso: Ivano-Frankivsk es en el mejor de los casos tercera ciudad se Ucrania occidental.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ferrys (18 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> y tu sabes que trabajo queda por hacer ???
> 
> si no sabemos nada mas que fotos y videos falsos .....



Yo y todos lo sabemos. Desde el primer día te lo dicen. Desnazificar.
Que sentido tiene ahora que los rusos han sufrido bajas para llegar a esta situación, cuando por fin están en una situación de fuerza y tienen al enemigo sitiado, dar media vuelta. 
Y a ver si se nos mete en la cabeza que una cosa es el ejercito ruso, otra la LPR y DPR. Y los chechenos ni se sabe pero ni puto caso van a hacer hasta que no acabe el trabajo. Rusia no puede dar marcha atrás ahora, es imposible. Digan lo que digan los rotativos.


----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Los rusos no pueden acabar ningun trabajo, estan implorando una salida de Ucrania, ya les vale con que Zelensky les escriba en una servilleta "OTAN de entrada no", pero es USA quien no les va a dejar salir, en 3 meses a.este ritmo de perdidas Rusia habra sido completamente desmilitarizada, y los ucros siguen recibiendo juguetitos e incrementando su experiencia para machacar rusos cada dia.
> 
> Putin va a tener que poner algo mas en la mesa que Crimea y Donbass para salir de alli, quizas 20 años gratis de gas y algun Oblast ruso.



Tendrá que irse retirando de lo que no sea Donbass y Crimea, lo hizo para distraer tropas ucranianas, pero es una sangría.

Quién sabe, puede que persevere.

No tiene pinta de que le jodan sus pérdidas, sino de que sus ganancias están tardando demasiado.


----------



## Castellano (18 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Yo parto del río Dniéper que es el que divide a Ucrania en parte Este y en Oeste. En cualquier caso: Ivano-Frankivsk es en el mejor de los casos tercera ciudad se Ucrania occidental.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Mejor llamémosla Stanislawow


----------



## NET (18 Mar 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> ¿Se sabe algo de los miles de drones suicidas que van a mandar los Usanos.?



Me imagino que ese material estaba entrando justo cuando se anunció o un poco antes...


----------



## ksa100 (18 Mar 2022)

¿ dónde está Rusia ?


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (18 Mar 2022)

NET dijo:


> Me imagino que ese material estaba entrando justo cuando se anunció o un poco antes...



A ver si aparecen. Sera interesante ver comprobar su eficacia.


----------



## amcxxl (18 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> esto esta listo para sentencia.. igual todo acaba este fin de semana
> 
> Zhovkva, el principal asesor de Zelensky, dice que las conversaciones con Rusia progresan pero lento. Ucrania quieren garantías de seguridad robustas antes de poder firma el acuerdo: Turquía sería uno de los países garantes aceptados



Ucrania sera tomada entera para proceder a la total desmilitarizacion y desnacificacion

ademas esta el tema de todos los laboratorios y las 4 centrales nucleares que hay que tomar y desguazar y eso lleva años

Ucrania sera sometida a un regimen de ocupacion similar al de Alemania y Austria despues de 1945, con distintos sectores algunos de los cuales pasaran a Rusia, otros seran semi-independientes y la parte occidental sera reducida a un pais de pastos y ovejas


----------



## sociedadponzi (18 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Rusia quiere inspeccionar los laboratorios biologicos americanos en Georgia
> 
> si no le.dejan lanzsra un ataque sobre Georgia.... rumores



hombre, puestos a inspeccionar, que le pregunte al vecino de abajo


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Mar 2022)

El poco a poco que desespera a la OTAN sigue su curso…
MOSCÚ, 18 de marzo. /TASS/. Unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas y la RPD *aprietan el anillo de cerco en Mariupol* y están luchando en el centro de la ciudad contra los nacionalistas ucranianos. Así lo declaró el viernes el representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación de Rusia, el General de División Igor Konashenkov.


https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/14111481


----------



## SanRu (18 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> y tu sabes que trabajo queda por hacer ???
> 
> si no sabemos nada mas que fotos y videos falsos .....



1) Crimea rusa (*OK*)

2) Formar un Estado nuevo con los Oblast (regiones) de Jerson (*90%*), Zaporiyia (*40%*), Donetsk (90%), Lugansk (*90%*) y Jarkhov (*60%)*

3) Ucrania occidental neutral


----------



## arriondas (18 Mar 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Ivano Frankivsk, segunda ciudad de Ucrania occidental, alcalde de Svoboda, el primer partido banderista, además con 28 concejales de 42.
> Ni Bildu en Hernani.
> 
> Ya te digo yo, si los rusos les da por bombardear, no van a tener tantos miramientos



Eso es lo que en su día se conocía como "el Tirol del Este". Los mimados por Viena, hasta el punto de ser los súbditos no germanos más leales de la Monarquía Danubiana, que se dice pronto. Los nazis, a la hora de tratar con ellos, copiaron la política de los Habsburgo. Por eso su feroz antirrusismo (y son antipolacos, también), es un caso muy evidente de trabajarse a un pueblo.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Mar 2022)

Hay contraataques fuertes ucranianos en Nikolaev. Cualquier avance ukro es reflejado inmediatamente en el mapa este, se nota el sesgo del autor, sin embargo para corregir el avance ruso se pasan días, y encima lo minimizan. Es ASQUEROSA la propaganda en esta guerra, es cómo los fasciculos aquellos de los dos bandos de la Guerra Civil del ABC.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (18 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Parece que hoy esta mas potable el programa de friker pero vaya, lo acabo de poner.
> 
> Ahora van a hablar de los laboratorios.



Estuvo bien menos las intervenciones de su mujer que son diciéndolo suavemente, prescindibles.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (18 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> 1) Crimea rusa (*OK*)
> 
> 2) Formar un Estado nuevo con los Oblast (regiones) de Jerson (*90%*), Zaporiyia (*40%*), Donetsk (90%), Lugansk (*90%*) y Jarkhov (*60%)*
> 
> 3) Ucrania occidental neutral



Y odessa?


----------



## arriondas (18 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Yo parto del río Dniéper que es el que divide a Ucrania en parte Este y en Oeste. En cualquier caso: Ivano-Frankivsk es en el mejor de los casos tercera ciudad se Ucrania occidental.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Coincide más o menos con la frontera entre Rusia y Polonia de 1772. Y sí se nota en el carácter de la gente local.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## vettonio (18 Mar 2022)

*RT* Flash de ultima hora.
Aviso para navegantes transportistas



*Lavrov: Moscú ha dado a entender claramente que las cargas de armas que entren en Ucrania serán objetivos militares legítimos*

Publicado:18 mar 2022 09:12 GMT


----------



## alnitak (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## alnitak (18 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 988522




españa a punto de quebrar


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 988517
> 
> 
> Hay contraataques fuertes ucranianos en Nikolaev. Cualquier avance ukro es reflejado inmediatamente en el mapa este, se nota el sesgo del autor, sin embargo para corregir el avance ruso se pasan días, y encima lo minimizan. Es ASQUEROSA la propaganda en esta guerra, es cómo los fasciculos aquellos de los dos bandos de la Guerra Civil del ABC.



Han destruido un edificio militar en el centro Nikolayev que lo han dejado para el arrastre.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Mar 2022)

_Tomamos nota de una de las expresiones más utilizadas en los medios de comunicación estos días sobre la operación militar rusa "es el mayor ataque militar convencional que se ha visto desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial". Una pregunta: ¿qué pasa con los bombardeos de la OTAN sobre Yugoslavia? ¿No estaba eso en Europa?_


----------



## Discordante (18 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> españa a punto de quebrar



Cualquiera diria que la guerra es en España y no en Ucrania. Quiebra antes España, que 2 paises que llevan 3 semanas de guerra total.

Se confirma que el PSOE es peor que una guerra.


----------



## alnitak (18 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ucrania sera tomada entera para proceder a la total desmilitarizacion y desnacificacion
> 
> ademas esta el tema de todos los laboratorios y las 4 centrales nucleares que hay que tomar y desguazar y eso lleva años
> 
> Ucrania sera sometida a un regimen de ocupacion similar al de Alemania y Austria despues de 1945, con distintos sectores algunos de los cuales pasaran a Rusia, otros seran semi-independientes y la parte occidental sera reducida a un pais de pastos y ovejas




las centrales nucleares no se van a desguazarf.. todo lo contrario...


----------



## Marchamaliano (18 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Eso es lo que en su día se conocía como "el Tirol del Este". Los mimados por Viena, hasta el punto de ser los súbditos no germanos más leales de la Monarquía Danubiana, que se dice pronto. Los nazis, a la hora de tratar con ellos, copiaron la política de los Habsburgo. Por eso su feroz antirrusismo (y son antipolacos, también), es un caso muy evidente de trabajarse a un pueblo.



Es impresionante la cantidad de partidos de ultraderecha, de la de verdad, que hay por allí..cada día descubres un nuevo.


----------



## raptors (18 Mar 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> Vuestra ceguera y fanatismo son antológicos. Por esa regla de tres, cada vez que los aviones de putin han violado el espacio aéreo europeo deberíamos haberlos invadido.



Otro escupe mierda proUsa....


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## vettonio (18 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>


----------



## Impresionante (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## NEKRO (18 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Javelin, quería decir. De hecho probablemente los dos disparon estén hechos con Javelin, el primero el típico entrando desde arriba y el segundo en modo directo. Según tengo entendido los Javelin pueden disparar de ambas formas.
> 
> Así me gusta, que estés atento a lo que escribo.



Yo leo a todos no tengo a nadie en el ignore


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (18 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Es impresionante la cantidad de partidos de ultraderecha, de la de verdad, que hay por allí..cada día descubres un nuevo.



Digamos mejor...cada " señor de la guerra" forma uno ,(con sección armada y tó) con sus "primos" y vecinos del barrio.

Ucrania termina como el Líbano o Libia, cosa que busca y favorece a la OTAN.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Mar 2022)

¿Ha llamado Biden ya a Xi Jinping para amenazarle?...

Porque esa es la "diplomacia" que entienden los globalistas.


----------



## Impresionante (18 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Dice España, Italia y Grecia, le ha faltado Portugal, los pigs


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Hay que ver la brasa que dieron ayer en la primera con el teatro, les faltó decir que durante el bombardeo estaban representando una función infantil con el teatro lleno de niños.


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (18 Mar 2022)

Gracias por estos comentarios al pie del cañón.


----------



## tomcat ii (18 Mar 2022)

Fatástico estratega el sr Putín.

Pierden los rusos, pierden los ucranianos más que nadie, los europeos perdemos poder adquisitivo pero nos lo podemos permitir, hambruna directamente en africa y partes de Asia.

Ganan usa, gana la otan que sale superreforzada, gana tambien china que definitivamente pasa al primer plano como 2a potencia. A la larga la ue gana Ucrania, un muy buen granero y los gerifaltes muchas comisiones, ya se están repartiendo los 100.000 millones de la reconstrucción.

Vaya estadista.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 988517
> 
> 
> Hay contraataques fuertes ucranianos en Nikolaev. Cualquier avance ukro es reflejado inmediatamente en el mapa este, se nota el sesgo del autor, sin embargo para corregir el avance ruso se pasan días, y encima lo minimizan. Es ASQUEROSA la propaganda en esta guerra, es cómo los fasciculos aquellos de los dos bandos de la Guerra Civil del ABC.




Nikolayev edificio militar....( no pongo muchas fotos porque me lleva más tiempo, lo están machacando)


----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 988517
> 
> 
> Hay contraataques fuertes ucranianos en Nikolaev. Cualquier avance ukro es reflejado inmediatamente en el mapa este, se nota el sesgo del autor, sin embargo para corregir el avance ruso se pasan días, y encima lo minimizan. Es ASQUEROSA la propaganda en esta guerra, es cómo los fasciculos aquellos de los dos bandos de la Guerra Civil del ABC.



Jajajaja seguro que llamó ud al ABC para decir que lo corrigieran, que la Guerra Civil la ganaron los putos rojos como vosotros, lol...


----------



## bigmaller (18 Mar 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Fatástico estratega el sr Putín.
> 
> Pierden los rusos, pierden los ucranianos más que nadie, los europeos perdemos poder adquisitivo pero nos lo podemos permitir, hambruna directamente en africa y partes de Asia.
> 
> ...



Exacto. Vaya estadista.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Treefrog (18 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Orden Mundial Alternativo (portada y portada de The Economist)
> 
> Putin y Xi concibieron un nuevo orden mundial en el que los grandes países tienen sus propias esferas de influencia, y todos los demás entienden su lugar en la jerarquía
> 
> ...



Hoy estaba viendo un podcast conservador alemán "Tichys Einblich, muy interesante en todos los temas anti woke, la ilusión y estafa de la transición energética exitosa y la injustificada eliminación de derechos fundamentales por el COVID... pero muy pro USA en este conflcto.

Lanzaban la teróría (basada en supuestos datos de servicios de inteligencia) de que Putin y Xi habían acordado que Rusia invadia Ucrania, después de las olimpíadas. Por lo que según ellos , Xi estaría básicamente de acurdo con la operación militar.
También decían que Xi y Putin estarían "frustrados" porque cometrion un error de cálculo y pensaban que la intervención en Ucrania iba a durar poco tiempo...

Lo más intersante en el podcast , sin embargo fue el vocero de una asociación de agricultores: Ucrania aparentemente es responable por el 25% de la exportación de trigo del mundo, y esta primavera / verano, no se va a poder sembrar casi nada, además de que el diesel va a estar reservado a los vehículos militares. Rusia otro de los grandes exportadores ha prohibido la exportación de trigo, y en Argentina y Brasil (Sudamérica) hubo una sequia fortísima.
Así que al imperio americano le crecen los enanos del circo no sólo por el tema energético sino alimenticio.
Imaginemos una hambruna en el norte de África y medio Oriente ... Y el efecto migratorio que eso podría tener sobre Europa.


----------



## crocodile (18 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Vete al carajo ukroNAZI.


----------



## alnitak (18 Mar 2022)

KREMLIN SAYS RUSSIAN DELEGATION TO UKRAINE PEACE TALKS HAS EXPRESSED READINESS TO WORK MUCH FASTER THAN NOW


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Mar 2022)

_Testimonio de ciudadanos de Ucrania: Estaban siendo obligados a permanecer en sus casas... estaban siendo utilizados como escudos humanos en Mariupol. _


----------



## andoni999 (18 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Entre los efectos de la estupida operacion Z ( o inteligente operacion Z si fue desarrollada en Langley) esta el hecho de que al no limitarse al Donbass/ Este de Ucrania, sino pretender ir por todo el pais y atacar a Kiev ha provocado un incremento exponencial de la combatividad de los ucranianos, si se hubiese limitado el Este muchos ucros hubiesen pensado..bah, si alli son medio rusos o eso no es realmente Ucrania, no voy a morir por ello, etc...
> 
> Es como si en España, Marruecos ataca Ceuta y Melilla, la mayoria de españoles pensarian, bah a la mierda con esas ciudades africanas, ahora si el ejercito marroqui se planta en Getafe con 50 mil soldados + 10 mil voluntarios del Isis (los chechenos) con objetivo confeso de tomar toda o casi toda España lo unico que conseguirian es que hasta los batasunos cogiesen las armas para expulsarlos de la peninsula.
> 
> Z es la operacion mas estupida de la historia, y su responsable maximo (el gnomo del Kremlin) debe tomar la decision valiente de asumirlo y suicidarse, no hay otra, y si no lo hace, alguien debe suicidarle.



Aquí lo único estúpido es tu comentario. Puestos a pedir suicidios el tuyo primero. Gracias


----------



## lasoziedad (18 Mar 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Estuvo bien menos las intervenciones de su mujer que son diciéndolo suavemente, prescindibles.



Y un general y otro coronel que solo repetian como loros la propaganda otánica, que si el convoy de 60 km, que si están atascados que no avanza la invasión, que si han tenido que llamar tropas de otros paises porque no tienen mas y eran soldados de reemplazo, que si ahora en lugar de nuclear podia pulsar el boton químico o biológico sin aportar ninguna lógica ni de donde se sacaban eso, etc etc
Encima de que se informaban por la tele llevaban un desfase de 2 o 3 semanas en algunos mantras follaotan.

Si te llaman para salir en un programa por lo menos echale un rato aunque sea viendo la tele para no quedar tan mal pero vamos, coroneles y generales que se informan por la tele y van de entendidísimos del tema, hasta Iker habia veces que no sabia como cortarles.

Habia otro señor que no se que era que si hablaba con imparcialidad y no estaba enteradillo sino que sabia de que estaba hablando. Y el Gaona que ha estado alli y decía que con tanta propaganda y desinformación el prefería ver lo que decian las dos partes y a partir de ahi intentar hacerse una idea. Contó que estuvo con unos voluntarios y luego se enteraron de que todos habian muerto en el ataque con misiles.

Solo lo vi un rato y al menos sacaron lo de los laboratorios y contaron la version otánica y la rusa pero vaya, con el Coronel Baños es otra cosa y seguro que hubiera rebatido todos los mantras y tópicos del general abuelo ese y del otro coronel.


----------



## visaman (18 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Y nos lo habremos ganado a pulso por lamer los culos de esos caraduras.



y sin beneficios añadidos


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Hoy estaba viendo un podcast conservador alemán "Tichys Einblich, muy interesante en todos los temas anti woke, la ilusión y estafa de la transición energética exitosa y la injustificada eliminación de derechos fundamentales por el COVID... pero muy pro USA en este conflcto.
> 
> Lanzaban la teróría (basada en supuestos datos de servicios de inteligencia) de que Putin y Xi habían acordado que Rusia invadia Ucrania, después de las olimpíadas. Por lo que según ellos , Xi estaría básicamente de acurdo con la operación militar.
> También decían que Xi y Putin estarían "frustrados" porque cometrion un error de cálculo y pensaban que la intervención en Ucrania iba a durar poco tiempo...
> ...



Casi todo el mundo está pensando en el desastre actual, pero de cara al invierno que viene creo que va a ser peor.

Estamos centrados en las desgracias y bombardeos presentes y pinta muy mal de cara al año que viene, haya o no haya guerra.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Mar 2022)

_Pekín: Si EE. UU. hubiera cumplido sus garantías, se hubiera abstenido de expandir repetidamente la OTAN y prometido que la OTAN no admitiría a Ucrania y no le habría suministrado armas y municiones, la situación habría sido muy diferente._


----------



## tomcat ii (18 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Exacto. Vaya estadista.



Nos lo podemos permitir sobrádisimos, poco ha viajado y poco ha visto como se vive en el resto del planeta el que no lo vea claro.


----------



## bonobo (18 Mar 2022)

como tendriamos que estar


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)

Tomada una zona de Mariúpol

10:31 Soldados del ejército de la RPD elevado bandera sobre la administración del distrito de la Margen Izquierda de Mariupol


----------



## Bartleby (18 Mar 2022)

*Policía en alerta por nazis que se dirigían a Ucrania*









Policía En Alerta Por Nazis Que Se Dirigían A Ucrania: Informes - Noticias Del Mundo En Español


La policía antiterrorista británica ha estado interrogando a los viajeros que se dirigían a Ucrania en los últimos días, en busca de “extremistas de extrema



noticiasdelmundo.news


----------



## visaman (18 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Es el escenario Brzezinsky, destruir a Rusia y contener a China. No me sorprende que lo plantee Economist, es el portavoz de los globalistas liberales



a ver quien gana la batalla de gallos entre la momia y el Xi


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (18 Mar 2022)

Cabe señalar que en las últimas 24 horas, Boris Johnson ha recibido una negativa de las monarquías del Golfo Pérsico para aumentar la producción de petróleo, y Estados Unidos no ha podido obligar a China a abandonar su apoyo a Rusia. "El mundo entero" por alguna razón no era el mundo entero. Al mismo tiempo, se están elaborando acuerdos sobre una asociación estratégica entre Rusia e Irán, y Pakistán quiere acelerar la construcción de un oleoducto desde Rusia a Pakistán.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (18 Mar 2022)

Como su aliado histórico el Reino Unido.


----------



## visaman (18 Mar 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> ¿Se sabe algo de los miles de drones suicidas que van a mandar los Usanos.?



si que próximamente los vas a tener que esquivar cuando lleguen aquí


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Mar 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Hoy estaba viendo un podcast conservador alemán "Tichys Einblich, muy interesante en todos los temas anti woke, la ilusión y estafa de la transición energética exitosa y la injustificada eliminación de derechos fundamentales por el COVID... pero muy pro USA en este conflcto.
> 
> Lanzaban la teróría (basada en supuestos datos de servicios de inteligencia) de que Putin y Xi habían acordado que Rusia invadia Ucrania, después de las olimpíadas. Por lo que según ellos , Xi estaría básicamente de acurdo con la operación militar.
> También decían que Xi y Putin estarían "frustrados" porque cometrion un error de cálculo y pensaban que la intervención en Ucrania iba a durar poco tiempo...
> ...



Por aquí, por la zona, empieza a escasear la harina y la leche, estanterías vacías…


----------



## alnitak (18 Mar 2022)

ESPAÑA HA QUEBRADO

NO TENEMOS NI 12.000 MILLONES...

PROBABLEMENTE EN VERANO DEJE DE PAGAR A FUNCIS Y CALAÑA SIMILAR

Y RUSIA EN ESE momento se descojonara de esa mierda llamada EUROPA


----------



## bigmaller (18 Mar 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Nos lo podemos permitir sobrádisimos, poco ha viajado y poco ha visto como se vive en el resto del planeta el que no lo vea claro.



Tiene razon. He visto pocos europeos viviendo en senegal.


----------



## alnitak (18 Mar 2022)

EURO CONTRA RUBLO

SOBRAN LAS PALABRAS

EL.EURO VA A DESAPARECER.. SIMPLEMENTE PUTIN LO HA ACELERADO


----------



## SanRu (18 Mar 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Y odessa?



En mi opinión, si quieres que la paz dure y que se olvide todo y llevarte bien con los vecinos, a Ucrania hay que dejarle una salida al mar. Para mí, sería un error geopolítico enorme dejar a Ucrania sin salida al mar.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ígor Strelkov
> 
> Resumen de LDNR:
> 
> ...



El Strelkov este a veces me recuerda a McClellan en la campaña de la Peninsula. No avances, que es lo que espera el enemigo!!, retrocede, eso les desconcertará....


----------



## PutoNWO (18 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 988559
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pero si han subido 10.000 millones a feminismo


----------



## LIRDISM (18 Mar 2022)

Galizu_Ulf dijo:


> En caso de verse cercados evitar encerrarse en edificios...te cuelan una granada y palman la mayoria...putos aficionados de playstation





Discordante dijo:


> Cualquiera diria que la guerra es en España y no en Ucrania. Quiebra antes España, que 2 paises que llevan 3 semanas de guerra total.
> 
> Se confirma que el PSOE es peor que una guerra.



España está quebrada desde el 2008 y tiene una deuda 5-6 veces más que Rusia, sin contar la deuda privada que es mayor, es impagable y creciendo imparablemente y sin reservas para pagarlas solo 300 Tm de oro en cambio Rusia es capaz de pagar toda su deuda nacional algo más de 200.000 millones de euros de una sola atacada si quieren, eso es independencia

.


----------



## .Kaikus (18 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Buen aparcamiento para bicis, cortesía de la operación especial.
> 
> Moscas a cañonazos?
> 
> Sí con mis impuestos!!



Ten en cuenta que si frenas la ofensiva rusa con atgms a cascoporro, los rusos emplearan armas mas destructivas, antes de que la FR este arruinada, Ucrania estara completamente liberada, hasta la frontera polaca, los otanicos no protegen a los civiles, esperan que solo con dinero y armas, alargar indefinidamente la guerra, *eso sin poner miles de botas occidentales en Ucrania y una exclusion aerea es imposible, veremos si el dia 24 deciden mandar un ejercito disfrazado de boinas azules de la ONU.*


----------



## PutoNWO (18 Mar 2022)

La desnazificación es nuestra demanda absoluta

Lavrov


----------



## bigmaller (18 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> En mi opinión, si quieres que la paz dure y que se olvide todo y llevarte bien con los vecinos, a Ucrania hay que dejarle una salida al mar. Para mí, sería un error geopolítico enorme dejar a Ucrania sin salida al mar.



Podria ser lógico dejar odessa para ukrania por el equilibrio de fuerza pilitica que esto daria a los prorusiprorusos que quedasen en ukrania.
Pero en mi opinion, hay que ahogar a esa parte de ukrania. Que se la repartan polacos y húngaros. 

Hay veces en la vida que hay que ser un hijodeputa.


----------



## visaman (18 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Un post muy corto para subir la moral de la tropa . La razon por la cual a Putin no le preocupa que " Occidente " envie armamento a Ucrania es porque usara ese armamento como excusa para anexionarse el territorio .
> De momento , el Plan es " desmilitarizar y desnazificar " Ucrania . A medida que pasan los dias la ofensiva rusa " se estanca " y aparecen "problemas " que hacen el avance lento y tedioso. Entonces tenemos la primera victoria :Kerson
> Y que hacen los rusos ? Arriar la bandera ucraniana e izar la suya . Tomar el control de las administraciones locales . Cancelar las deudas ( en grivnas ) de los residentes con las autoridades locales . Comenzar a transmitir canales rusos en la TV y la radio ...
> La " desnazificacion " tiene que ser lenta , porque la anexion no sera de golpe , sino bocado a bocado .
> ...



mismamente por el post el servicio de inteligensia cubano te tiene que recompensar con tremenda mulata o algo


----------



## SanRu (18 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 988517
> 
> 
> Hay contraataques fuertes ucranianos en Nikolaev. Cualquier avance ukro es reflejado inmediatamente en el mapa este, se nota el sesgo del autor, sin embargo para corregir el avance ruso se pasan días, y encima lo minimizan. Es ASQUEROSA la propaganda en esta guerra, es cómo los fasciculos aquellos de los dos bandos de la Guerra Civil del ABC.



Podría ser perfectamente. La posible invasión de Odessa cada día se ve que era un farol y Ucrania cada vez traspasa más fuerzas de ese sector al de Mykolaiv. Además, la resistencia de Mariupol cada vez retrae más tropas rusas de ese sector para terminar el trabajo en Mariupol.

Es perfectamente lógico que Ucrania lance una ofensiva por ese sector y que además tenga éxito.


----------



## paconan (18 Mar 2022)

Candidatos a premio Darwin
No hagas esto con el lanzador Grad completamente cargado


----------



## eltonelero (18 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Rusia pacifiiiiiiiista.
> 
> Ucrania belicooooosa.



Yo creo que la cosa mas bien va por apuntarl al elefante (EEUU) en la habitación. 
Me parece alucinante que ni un 5% de la población española se de cuenta...


----------



## Edu.R (18 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Tomada una zona de Mariúpol
> 
> 10:31 Soldados del ejército de la RPD elevado bandera sobre la administración del distrito de la Margen Izquierda de Mariupol



Llevan 3 semanas largas, y aun no controlan Mariupol y van por "zonas".

Mis cojones que "todo va según el plan".


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Mar 2022)

La tártara que diseñó la estrategia económica de resistencia a la guerra económica que se avecinaba es recompensada…








Putin propone a Elvira Nabiullina para un tercer mandato al frente del Banco de Rusia


El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, ha remitido a la Duma la candidatura de Elvira Nabiullina, actual...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (18 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> En mi opinión, si quieres que la paz dure y que se olvide todo y llevarte bien con los vecinos, a Ucrania hay que dejarle una salida al mar. Para mí, sería un error geopolítico enorme dejar a Ucrania sin salida al mar.



Bolivia no aprueba tu post...

Chileeeee devuelveme mi salida al maaaarrr... gritan desde hace más de 100 años y los saharauis igual.


----------



## SanRu (18 Mar 2022)

Ya, pero eso mismo pensaron los vencedores de la IGM sobre que hacer con Alemania y mira que pasó luego (Hitler + 2GM).


----------



## Zepequenhô (18 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> En mi opinión, si quieres que la paz dure y que se olvide todo y llevarte bien con los vecinos, a Ucrania hay que dejarle una salida al mar. Para mí, sería un error geopolítico enorme dejar a Ucrania sin salida al mar.




¿Como Serbia?


----------



## Salamandra (18 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> EURO CONTRA RUBLO
> 
> SOBRAN LAS PALABRAS
> 
> ...



Ponlo entero, que dice más y yo no sé ponerlo. Con yuan tb estaría bien.









Tipo de cambio Rublo ruso Dólar hoy | Cotización RUB/USD - Investing.com


Consulte el tipo de cambio de Rublo ruso a Dólar hoy y siga las variaciones de la cotización RUB/USD con gráficos, datos históricos, noticias y más.



es.investing.com


----------



## Seronoser (18 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Pero no está siendo una guerra fácil, ahora tienen el frente atascado, hasta que se libere Mariupol tienen 4 brigadas menos para funcionar y están desplazando ahora dos cuerpos del Ejército enteros para Ucrania porque con las tropas que enviaron no tienen suficiente para hacer un avances con garantías sin sufrir una contraofensiva.
> Han hecho un avance respetable, es verdad porque han preparado bien la conquista y además es un ejército con más preparación que el Ucraniano y aún así, las bajas están siendo preocupantes.
> 
> Compensa que mucho material que están perdiendo es material que darían de baja en el corto tiempo con la llegada de los armata y les preocupa menos pero Ucrania no tiene pinta de ser un país fácil de tomar además se ve que tienen soldados que saben combatir no como los inútiles que estamos acostumbrados a ver en Oriente Medio como en la guerra de Siria y disponen de información privilegiada de la OTAN.



Alemanes toman Polonia en 35 días: Espectacular avance

Rusos toman 30% Ucrania en 20 días, equivalente al 60% de Polonia:

Avance respetable 

Qué manía tenéis de verlo todo con ojos occidentales. Venimos repitiendo desde el 24 de febrero, que Rusia no tiene prisa alguna, que está desnazificando y


SanRu dijo:


> En mi opinión, si quieres que la paz dure y que se olvide todo y llevarte bien con los vecinos, a Ucrania hay que dejarle una salida al mar. Para mí, sería un error geopolítico enorme dejar a Ucrania sin salida al mar.



No te lo crees ni tú.


----------



## SanRu (18 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Bolivia no aprueba tu post...
> 
> Chileeeee devuelveme mi salida al maaaarrr... gritan desde hace más de 100 años y los saharauis igual.



Ni Chile ni los Saharauis tienen detrás a todo occidente queriendo meterles mano.


----------



## .Kaikus (18 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Podria ser lógico dejar odessa para ukrania por el equilibrio de fuerza pilitica que esto daria a los prorusiprorusos que quedasen en ukrania.
> Pero en mi opinion, hay que ahogar a esa parte de ukrania. Que se la repartan polacos y húngaros.
> 
> Hay veces en la vida que hay que ser un hijodeputa.



Una Ucrania independiente seria dar oxigeno para una nueva guerra, aplazar el problema, Rusia puede enviar de colonos a siberia a 10.000.000 de banderistas sin inmutarse, estan construyendo nuevas ciudades de mas de un millon de habitantes, en el lejano oriente ruso, en dos generaciones nadie se acordara de la pvta Ucrania independiente.


----------



## vladimirovich (18 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Podria ser lógico dejar odessa para ukrania por el equilibrio de fuerza pilitica que esto daria a los prorusiprorusos que quedasen en ukrania.
> Pero en mi opinion, hay que ahogar a esa parte de ukrania. Que se la repartan polacos y húngaros.
> 
> Hay veces en la vida que hay que ser un hijodeputa.



Ya, el problema que tienen los rusos es que los anglos son mucho mas hijo putas que ellos y sobre todo son infinitamente mas inteligentes.

Estan desmontando todo el ejercito rusosin mancharse ni la solapa del smoking y convirtiendo a Rusia en el hazmereir de todo el planeta.

Al gnomo del Kremlin ya lo tienen subiendose por las paredes.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (18 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Llevan 3 semanas largas, y aun no controlan Mariupol y van por "zonas".
> 
> Mis cojones que "todo va según el plan".



Limpiar de terroristas no es una batalla convencional. Tiene que ser quirúrgica

Están escondidos en sótanos, todo lo tienen minado, tienen rehenes a miles. Y saben que si se rinden, les espera unos " masajes" al estilo chcheno.


----------



## Seronoser (18 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Ya, pero eso mismo pensaron los vencedores de la IGM sobre que hacer con Alemania y mira que pasó luego (Hitler + 2GM).



Y antes ocurrió con los franceses en la guerra prusiana. La Historia no empieza en la Primera Guerra Mundial, chavalote


----------



## vladimirovich (18 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Una Ucrania independiente seria dar oxigeno para una nueva guerra, aplazar el problema, Rusia puede enviar de colonos a siberia a 10.000.000 de banderistas sin inmutarse, estan construyendo nuevas ciudades de mas de un millon de habitantes, en el lejano oriente ruso, en dos generaciones nadie se acordara de la pvta Ucrania independiente.



¿Donde has visto esas ciudades que estan construyendo?.

¿Renders en RT?....ya.


----------



## SanRu (18 Mar 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> ¿Como Serbia?



1) ¿Cuándo ha tenido Serbia salida al mar? Que yo sepa, Kosovo no tiene salida al mar. 

Incluso, si te fijas, dejaron a Bosnia con salida al mar, ridícula, pero salida.

2) A pesar de que no tiene sentido tu comentario, los Serbios no olvidan y en cuanto puedan, se la devuelve a los USA.


----------



## eltonelero (18 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Llevan 3 semanas largas, y aun no controlan Mariupol y van por "zonas".
> 
> Mis cojones que "todo va según el plan".



Pero los ucras en twitter ya han eliminado 100.000 tanques y han echado ya ha todos los soldados y siguen perdiendo terreno poco a poco en el mundo real..


----------



## SanRu (18 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> 1) ¿Cuándo ha tenido Serbia salida al mar? Que yo sepa, Kosovo no tiene salida al mar. Estas cometiendo el error de hacer de Yugoslavia, Serbia.
> 
> Incluso, si te fijas, dejaron a Bosnia con salida al mar, ridícula, pero salida.
> 
> 2) A pesar de que no tiene sentido tu comentario, los Serbios no olvidan y en cuanto puedan, se la devuelve a los USA.


----------



## SanRu (18 Mar 2022)

No, eso solo demuestra que los acontecimientos hubieran pasado de otro modo y muy posiblemente mucho antes. Ahora llevamos décadas con un proyecto de eliminar el sentimiento de patria, pero en esa época, eso no hubiera sido viable.


----------



## visaman (18 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Cualquiera diria que la guerra es en España y no en Ucrania. Quiebra antes España, que 2 paises que llevan 3 semanas de guerra total.
> 
> Se confirma que el PSOE es peor que una guerra.



si fuera aquí estaríamos asaltando los arsenales para armarnos y defendernos del ejercito multicultural


----------



## crocodile (18 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que si frenas la ofensiva rusa con atgms a cascoporro, los rusos emplearan armas mas destructivas, antes de que la FR este arruinada, Ucrania estara completamente liberada, hasta la frontera polaca, los otanicos no protegen a los civiles, esperan que solo con dinero y armas, alargar indefinidamente la guerra, *eso sin poner miles de botas occidentales en Ucrania y una exclusion aerea es imposible, veremos si el dia 24 deciden mandar un ejercito disfrazado de boinas azules de la ONU.*



Eso es casus Belli para Rusia, boinas azules son tropas de USA/OTAN.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los pueden lanzar también desde el Mar Caspio…si quieren…



O desde las Fosas Marianas.


----------



## SanRu (18 Mar 2022)

No, son Montenegrinos. Lo que no quita que sientan a los serbios como hermanos/padres.


----------



## Zepequenhô (18 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> 1) ¿Cuándo ha tenido Serbia salida al mar? Que yo sepa, Kosovo no tiene salida al mar.



Vuelve a mirar el mapa, anda.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Ultrasur, lol.


----------



## SanRu (18 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Y antes ocurrió con los franceses en la guerra prusiana. La Historia no empieza en la Primera Guerra Mundial, chavalote



No, la Historia comienza con el nacionalismo en el S XIX


----------



## .Kaikus (18 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> ¿Donde has visto esas ciudades que estan construyendo?.
> 
> ¿Renders en RT?....ya.



Estan aprobadas la construccion de cuatro ciudades, creo recordar y hay dos muy avanzadas...


----------



## El-Mano (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zepequenhô (18 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> No, son Montenegrinos. Lo que no quita que sientan a los serbios como hermanos/padres.




Lo que tu dices de Montenegro, tiene el mismo sentido que hablar de la "nación conquense".


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> O desde las Fosas Marianas.



Bueno, bueno, ahí (en las geográficas, no las de internet) de vez en cuando los militares hacen sus maniobra con submarinos, incluidos los yankees…


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (18 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Ni Chile ni los Saharauis tienen detrás a todo occidente queriendo meterles mano.



Algunos territorios se les conquista p' a siempre y se lo queda el país vencedor.

Sino que se lo pregunten a Olivenza, en Badajoz, que España se la quedó en la guerra de Las Naranjas. En el tratado de Badajoz...casi todo el pueblo tienen apellidos portugueses.









Tratado de Badajoz (1801) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## SanRu (18 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Alemanes toman Polonia en 35 días: Espectacular avance
> 
> Rusos toman 30% Ucrania en 20 días, equivalente al 60% de Polonia:
> 
> ...



Es mi opinión. El tiempo dirá. 

¿Cuántos soldados tenía el ejército aleman que invadió Polonia?

Y yo llevo defendiendo el éxito de la operación de Rusia desde el primer día. Creo que te confundes conmigo.

Yo solo he dado mi opinión sobre una cuestión política, que en nada tiene que ver con lo militar.


----------



## Impresionante (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## SanRu (18 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Algunos territorios se les conquista p' a siempre y se lo queda el país vencedor.
> 
> Sino que se lo pregunten a Olivenza, en Badajoz, que España se la quedó en la guerra de Las Naranjas. En el tratado de Badajoz...casi todo el pueblo tienen apellidos portugueses.
> 
> ...



Correcto.

Yo solo he dado mi opinión, porque Olivenza no tiene a todo occidente queriendo meterle mano a España.


----------



## visaman (18 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Por aquí, por la zona, empieza a escasear la harina y la leche, estanterías vacías…



trabajas de reponedor a tus años?


----------



## SanRu (18 Mar 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Lo que tu dices de Montenegro, tiene el mismo sentido que hablar de la "nación conquense".



Bueno, si no lo entiendes, es tú problema.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> trabajas de reponedor a tus años?



No, me toca alguna vez salir a comprar…no siempre lo hace el servicio…se olvidan siempre cosillas y es divertido relacionarse con los remeros….


----------



## SanRu (18 Mar 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Vuelve a mirar el mapa, anda.



Vuelve a mirarlo tú, porque veo que no te enteras: No hagas de Serbia, Yugoslavia.


----------



## vladimirovich (18 Mar 2022)

Ya...algo tiene que haber en el plan ¿no?.

Mira chico aqui solo hay un plan, y va sobre ruedas, y es el plan de Langley:

Fases:

1) Fase 1, Destruir al ejercito ruso en Ucrania, destruir el prestigio de Putin y convertir a Rusia en el hazmereir del planeta.

2) Fase 2, desestabilizar Rusia y colocar un presidente afin en el Kremlin.

3) Fase 3, Presentarte en Peking y decirle al otro payaso asiatico, mira chaval estabas cercado por mar: Corea, Japon, Taiwan, Filipinas, Indonesia, Malasia, Singapur y Tailandia,
Y ahora tambien por tierra: Rusia...¿ya te ha quedado claro quien manda aqui?, vale arrodillate y besa mis pies que tienes 1.400 millones de bocas que alimentar, y esos comen si yo quiero.

De momento la Fase 1 va no "on schedule"..sino de puta fabula.


----------



## DasLicht (18 Mar 2022)

Este es el Zelenski




Judío, sionista, actor .. y jefe de un gobierno nacionalista con tintes neonazis.

A nadie le parece raro q un maricón sea el líder del movimiento de neonazis q tomó el poder después de lo de maidan?




La esvástica es un símbolo de adoración solar, es lo mismo q se adora en el catolicismo.. ya que son parte de lo mismo . Adoración al "dios" sol, el emperador romano era una reencarnación de dicha deidad y este titulo fue heredado por el papado . El papa es una divinidad (según ellos), una reencarnación del dios sol.
Así q el vinculo entre el maricón satánico de zelenski y los nazis ucranianos y mercenarios neonazis de todos lados son las sociedades secretas vinculadas al vaticano.
Aunque claro, los neonazis estos al menos gran parte de ellos realmente no tienen porque saber tienen porque saber el trasfondo esotérico del movimiento al que pertenecen. Al igual que la mayoría de los católicos no sabe nada de la adoración solar.




De ninguna marena pretendo con esto decir que los rusos o los chinos son buenos. No lo son.


----------



## Remequilox (18 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Un post muy corto para subir la moral de la tropa . La razon por la cual a Putin no le preocupa que " Occidente " envie armamento a Ucrania es porque usara ese armamento como excusa para anexionarse el territorio .
> De momento , el Plan es " desmilitarizar y desnazificar " Ucrania . A medida que pasan los dias la ofensiva rusa " se estanca " y aparecen "problemas " que hacen el avance lento y tedioso. Entonces tenemos la primera victoria :Kerson
> Y que hacen los rusos ? Arriar la bandera ucraniana e izar la suya . Tomar el control de las administraciones locales . Cancelar las deudas ( en grivnas ) de los residentes con las autoridades locales . Comenzar a transmitir canales rusos en la TV y la radio ...
> La " desnazificacion " tiene que ser lenta , porque la anexion no sera de golpe , sino bocado a bocado .
> ...



Un análisis muchísimo más inteligente que la mayoría de hiperventilados que pululan por aquí.
Lo de "cocinar a los ucranianos en su propia anarquía autoinducida", es más que obvio.
Y es una de las claves de esta campaña, no la toma de control de territorio y población por parte de Rusia, sino la pérdida de control efectivo y eficaz sobre territorio y población por parte del Estado de Ucrania.
Si Ucrania (territorio) se convierte en un inmenso "salvaje oeste", sin ley ni control ni fuerzas de seguridad, la victoria y ocupación rusas se convierten en una "necesidad", tanto para los propios habitantes de Ucrania como para, al menos, los países fronterizos de la Unión Europea.


----------



## bubibartra (18 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Alemanes toman Polonia en 35 días: Espectacular avance
> 
> Rusos toman 30% Ucrania en 20 días, equivalente al 60% de Polonia:
> 
> ...



Pero lo principal es que los alemanes tenían una ventajilla de nada. .. no les importaba ir matando a todo kiski a sacopaco y así es más fácil.....

Y cuando digo saco pco es unos misiles diarios sino arrasar con lo que se opusiese. Por tanto los polacos no estaban mucho por defenderse ya que eso significaba cientos de miles de muertos.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> ¿por que te denominas castellano si no eres español?



¿Eres nazi?


----------



## ferrys (18 Mar 2022)

Se calcula según datos oficiales que estarán completamente maquillados que el 1/3 de la población ucraniana abandonó el país entre el 2014 a antes de la guerra.
El régimen de Ucrania es el de una asociación criminal. Es el globalismo en su máxima expresión. El estado mas corrupto del mundo incluso por delante de Venezuela.
Es el centro en donde se lava el dinero de los magnates, donde se cree que proceden los niños, el centro de las pandemias, etc, etc. Si los rusos abandonan al país la cantidad de niños que van a desaparecer va a ser incalculable. Rusia lo sabe y no van a ceder. El país debe desaparecer, con una parte bajo el control ruso y el oeste que hagan lo que quieran.


----------



## Zepequenhô (18 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Vuelve a mirarlo tú, porque veo que no te enteras: No hagas de Serbia, Yugoslavia.




Tu eres de esa gente que, cuando se cuenta de su error, reacciona atacando. Por eso respondes como respondes.

Bye.


----------



## paconan (18 Mar 2022)

El gas fluye

*La solicitud de tránsito de gas a través de Ucrania el viernes volvió al nivel máximo*
Moscú. 18 de marzo. INTERFAX.RU - La carga del corredor de tránsito de gas de Ucrania el viernes 18 de marzo volvió al nivel máximo del contrato a largo plazo (40 mil millones de metros cúbicos por año, o 109 millones de metros cúbicos por día) después de dos días de caída.

"Gazprom está suministrando gas ruso para el tránsito a través del territorio de Ucrania en el modo regular, de acuerdo con las solicitudes de los consumidores europeos: 105,1 millones de metros cúbicos el 18 de marzo", dijo a los periodistas el portavoz de la compañía, Sergey Kupriyanov.


Según lo confirmado por los datos del Operador GTS de Ucrania, la nominación para el 18 de marzo es de 106,2 millones de metros cúbicos. m, la aplicación para el 17 de marzo fue de 94,6 millones de metros cúbicos. metro.

El gasoducto Yamal-Europa, que bombea gas a través de Bielorrusia y Polonia hasta Alemania, cambió a modo inverso el martes y continuó transportando gas desde Alemania a Polonia el jueves. Gazprom no reservó la capacidad del tramo polaco del gasoducto para el jueves, ni en la sesión ordinaria ni en la adicional nocturna. Las entregas de gas desde Alemania a Polonia, es decir, la retirada de volúmenes adicionales de gas de los principales hubs europeos, son otro componente de los altos precios del gas actuales en la UE.



https://www.interfax.ru/business/829905


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Ya...algo tiene que haber en el plan ¿no?.
> 
> Mira chico aqui solo hay un plan, y va sobre ruedas, y es el plan de Langley:
> 
> ...



Bueno, el uno es un fracaso…se mire como se mire. A los únicos que están destrozando es a los mercenarios de la OTAN como en Siria, incluidos algunos asesores yankees que no pudieron huir.

En Mariupol los despellejan literalmente los chechenos…


----------



## Impresionante (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (18 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que se llevan en una mochila...seis km hasta te sobran para pegarle a según qué...
> 
> Jódete.



Trolete, a mi no me jode nada, mucho menos un mindundi lleno de odio como tú. 

Sin acritud, háztelo mirar.


----------



## alexforum (18 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> 1) ¿Cuándo ha tenido Serbia salida al mar? Que yo sepa, Kosovo no tiene salida al mar.
> 
> Incluso, si te fijas, dejaron a Bosnia con salida al mar, ridícula, pero salida.
> 
> 2) A pesar de que no tiene sentido tu comentario, los Serbios no olvidan y en cuanto puedan, se la devuelve a los USA.



La tenia hasta el 2006 que se independizo Montenegro de Serbia.


----------



## SanRu (18 Mar 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Tu eres de esa gente que, cuando se cuenta de su error, reacciona atacando. Por eso respondes como respondes.
> 
> Bye.



No, es que cansa tener que explicarlo todo. A lo que tu llamas Serbia con Montenegro, no era Serbia, era la República Federal de Yugoslavia o también conocida como federación de serbia y Montenegro. De hecho, unos de los primeros países en reconocer la independencia de Montenegro tras el plebiscito fue precisamente Serbia. 

Por lo tanto, tu ejemplo no tiene ninguna cabida en el asunto que nos toca aquí.


----------



## Impresionante (18 Mar 2022)

Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergey Lavrov: 

_Hay muchos países que no quieren recibir órdenes del Tío Sam _


----------



## SanRu (18 Mar 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> La tenia hasta el 2006 que se independizo Montenegro de Serbia.



Otro que no entiende que Yugoslavia no es serbia.


----------



## NS 4 (18 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Y todo lo que han consegudio en 20 años, lo tiraron por la borda.



Muy al contrario polaco...muy al contrario...

Ya te daras cuenta...o no...os gusta demasiado oler y lamer el trasero a vuestro villano favorito.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Una Ucrania independiente seria dar oxigeno para una nueva guerra, aplazar el problema, Rusia puede enviar de colonos a siberia a 10.000.000 de banderistas sin inmutarse, estan construyendo nuevas ciudades de mas de un millon de habitantes, en el lejano oriente ruso, en dos generaciones nadie se acordara de la pvta Ucrania independiente.



A quien yo enviaría a Siberia es a los fachas comedoritos de Burbuja.


----------



## midelburgo (18 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Un análisis muchísimo más inteligente que la mayoría de hiperventilados que pululan por aquí.
> Lo de "cocinar a los ucranianos en su propia anarquía autoinducida", es más que obvio.
> Y es una de las claves de esta campaña, no la toma de control de territorio y población por parte de Rusia, sino la pérdida de control efectivo y eficaz del control sobre territorio y población por parte del Estado de Ucrania.
> Si Ucrania (territorio) se convierte en un inmenso "salvaje oeste", sin ley ni control ni fuerzas de seguridad, la victoria y ocupación rusas se convierten en una "necesidad", tanto para los propios habitantes de Ucrania como para, al menos, los países fronterizos de la Unión Europea.



Sin dejar de ver la vieja tactica sovietica de crear el panico y la propia poblacion se exilia a otro sitio, con lo que evitas desagradables limpiezas etnicas. Cuanto mas lenta avance la invasion rusa, mas poblacion desplazada ucraniana habra. Por eso Zelenski, si realmente ama su pais deberia haberse rendido en cuanto se lo propusieron.
El otro dia aparecio por burbuja un interesante post sobre un trabajo de un japones en el que afirmaba que Japon se habia rendido en 1945 no por las bombas atomicas, sino por la declaracion de guerra de la URSS y la invasion de las Kuriles y de la isla Sajalin. Porque al contrario que los americanos (Okinawa) lo que pillaba Rusia-URSS no lo devolvian. Y temian irse quedando sin pais (mucho mas grave que que masacraran a la poblacion para ellos). Y en ello siguen los japoneses en 2022, reclamando la devolucion de Kuriles y Sajalin.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Otro que no entiende que Yugoslavia no es serbia.



Igual que Catalunya no es Hezpaña.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Mar 2022)

Vaya, resulta que mi instrucción no está desfasada todavía, aunque nosotros disparabamos generalmente desde el TOA.







Ibamos más cómodos, aunque parezca lo contrario, al ir solo la escuadra de la pieza que éramos cuatro más el jefe de vehículo cuando venía, un suboficial. Cuando no era el cabo de la escuadra y manejaba la 12,7 y usaba la radio en el casco. En los de las escuadras de infantería iban como sardinas, y el TOA no tenía las compuertas superiores amplias como las nuestras, se cocian en verano dentro.

_Off-topic de la puta mili, perdon. Ha sido por el video._


----------



## Impresionante (18 Mar 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> La tenia hasta el 2006 que se independizo Montenegro de Serbia.



El 21 de mayo de 2006, en un plebiscito, el 55,4% de la población montenegrina apoyó la independencia de este territorio (_la Unión Europea había fijado un mínimo del 50% de participación y un 55% de votos a favor de la independencia para aceptar el resultado._).3 El 3 de junio de 2006 el parlamento de Montenegro ratificó estos resultados y proclamó la independencia del país, con lo que la confederación de Serbia y Montenegro dejaba de existir fragmentándose en dos estados: Serbia y Montenegro.


----------



## Zepequenhô (18 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Otro que no entiende que Yugoslavia no es serbia.



Quien no lo entiendes eres tu, que te empecinas en tener razón aún sabiendo que no la tienes. Mezclas todo para intentar salirte con la tuya, por no reconocer que te habías equivocado.

Serbia y Montenegro - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Discordante (18 Mar 2022)

Serbia como nacion ancestral nace en parte de Montenegro pero Montenegro no ha sido parte de Serbia desde 1371 hasta 1991. No es lo mismo.



Zepequenhô dijo:


> Quien no lo entiendes eres tu, que te empecinas en tener razón aún sabiendo que no la tienes. Mezclas todo para intentar salirte con la tuya, por no reconocer que te habías equivocado.
> 
> Serbia y Montenegro - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



No es mi discusion y es offtopic pero Montengro no ha sido parte de Serbia hasta hace 30 años desde hacia mas de 600 años.


----------



## alexforum (18 Mar 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Quien no lo entiendes eres tu, que te empecinas en tener razón aún sabiendo que no la tienes. Mezclas todo para intentar salirte con la tuya, por no reconocer que te habías equivocado.
> 
> Serbia y Montenegro - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



El zasca que le has dado se ha escuchao hasta en las islas Fiji


----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que si frenas la ofensiva rusa con atgms a cascoporro, los rusos emplearan armas mas destructivas, antes de que la FR este arruinada, Ucrania estara completamente liberada, hasta la frontera polaca, los otanicos no protegen a los civiles, esperan que solo con dinero y armas, alargar indefinidamente la guerra, *eso sin poner miles de botas occidentales en Ucrania y una exclusion aerea es imposible, veremos si el dia 24 deciden mandar un ejercito disfrazado de boinas azules de la ONU.*



Que la destruyan y verás.

Lo dije desde el minuto uno.

El gran problema de Putin es que en esta guerra no puede ir ni con todo lo gordo ni sin todo lo gordo.

Jamás debió meterse, el desastre estaba asegurado.


----------



## SanRu (18 Mar 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Quien no lo entiendes eres tu, que te empecinas en tener razón aún sabiendo que no la tienes. Mezclas todo para intentar salirte con la tuya, por no reconocer que te habías equivocado.
> 
> Serbia y Montenegro - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Yo no me salgo con la mía, simplemente tengo razón. 

No tengo más tiempo que perder contigo.

Adios.


----------



## Azrael_II (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


>



Es por el gato de Gepeto, gilipollas.


----------



## crocodile (18 Mar 2022)

Z Informes de la milicia Novorossiya (DNR, LNR, Ucrania, Guerra):
Refugiados ucranianos varados en la frontera húngara con niños pequeños. Si alguien tiene problemas con los documentos, incluso los mínimos, esperan días. Una típica actitud europea hacia los ucranianos, que se han esforzado tanto por la UE todos estos años...

¡Amigos! ¡Ayúdanos! ¡Publicamos este mensaje por un corto tiempo y esperamos que al menos algunas personas sean indiferentes!

Recarga la tarjeta a nuestro asistente para las necesidades económicas y organizativas actuales

‼SBERBANK-tarjeta: 4276160925483621 o
‼Cartera YANDEX: 410012479564046

¿Será posible recolectar al menos 1500 rublos adicionales hoy esta vez? ¡Por comida y cigarros a todos los colaboradores! No

A quién le importa tanto. Al menos 10 rublos


----------



## crocodile (18 Mar 2022)

El ejército ucraniano disparó desde el apartamento de una mujer de 83 años que sobrevivió milagrosamente durante las batallas por Volnovakha - informe Readovka

En el video, Lyudmila Ivanovna, nacida en 1939, una mujer no puede moverse de forma independiente, por lo que vio las batallas por Volnovakha desde su apartamento.

Durante los bombardeos habituales, la mujer se quedó dormida y, cuando se despertó, vio a dos soldados ucranianos en su habitación. Según Lyudmila, los soldados necesitaban las ventanas de su apartamento para disparar desde allí. Después de eso, los francotiradores comenzaron a disparar a través de las ventanas y un proyectil voló hacia el apartamento vecino.

“Me desperté: dos hombres [soldados ucranianos] ya estaban en la habitación, rompieron las cerraduras y dijeron que necesitaban ventanas para disparar”, dijo la mujer.

Lyudmila Ivanovna, quien cuando era bebé forzó la liberación de Volnovakha de los nazis en 1943, sobrevivió milagrosamente a un evento similar. No le deseamos este Día de la Marmota a nadie.


----------



## Impresionante (18 Mar 2022)

Lavrov: Muchos países, incluidos China, India, Brasil y México, no bailarán con la melodía de EE. UU.


----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Trolete, a mi no me jode nada, mucho menos un mindundi lleno de odio como tú.
> 
> Sin acritud, háztelo mirar.



Llamándote mig29, el escozor anal que has de tener ha de ser de aúpa.


----------



## SanRu (18 Mar 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> El zasca que le has dado se ha escuchao hasta en las islas Fiji



Qué Zasca? Acaso no sabes leer: en ese enlace pone exactamente:

"*Serbia y Montenegro* (en serbocroata, _Србија и Црна Гора / Srbija i Crna Gora_), oficialmente *Unión Estatal de Serbia y Montenegro"
*
De verdad que sois subnormales hasta para cuandoi no llevaís razón.

No tengo más tiempo que perder contigo tampoco.

Adios.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Que la destruyan y verás.
> 
> Lo dije desde el minuto uno.
> 
> ...


----------



## .Kaikus (18 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> A quien yo enviaría a Siberia es a los fachas comedoritos de Burbuja.



Podriamos crear una isla artificial al sur de las islas Canarias, San Borondon, enviar a Puchi, el Tuerto y a todos los indepes que estan engañando a los catalanes...




PD- Sera caro amontonar piedras en el fondo marino, pero saldria una republiqueta autonoma molona, el turismo internacional visitaria a los indigenas borono-separatas, como si de un parque tematico se tratara.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)

Sólo os aviso que se están borrando las numeraciones de los buques de guerra rusos en Sebastopol.....cada vez falta menos.


----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


>



Paddy?

Eso no es anglo?

Anatema!


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Sólo os aviso que se están borrando las numeraciones de los buques de guerra rusos en Sebastopol.....cada vez falta menos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 988645
> 
> ...



Un barco ruso siendo volado es el vídeo más esperado de la Guerra, todo se andará...Ñam Ñam


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Es por el gato de Gepeto, gilipollas.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Mar 2022)

pd : Lástima, tenía cara de hacer series en T5


----------



## manodura79 (18 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Era sabido que en los biolaboratorios del pentágono en Ucrania se estaba cociendo algo gordo. Deben haber encontrado absolutamente de todo, a la espera de que terminen de ordenarlo y clasificarlo.
> Ya publicaron algunas pinceladas días atrás y la cosa era realmente grave..



Creo que esas publicaciones pueden estar bien de cara a la opinión pública rusa pero no tiene pinta de que trascienda mucho más allá. La opinión pública está totalmente subyugada al relato de los medios "pro-OTAN" y no habrá nada que pueda revelar Moscú que cambie esa dinámica.
Ya todo esto lo pusieron en práctica cuando durante la pandemia habían voces científicas con un relato diferente. Esas voces o fueron silenciadas o simplemente se usó el comodín del negacionista.
De todas formas en este conflicto hay cosas que me llaman poderosamente la atención.
Rusia no ha interrumpido en ningún momento el suministro de energía por el que se le sigue pagando. ¿Eso es normal en una situación de guerra? El gasoducto pasa por Ucrania y a nadie se le ha ocurrido sabotearlo de ninguna de las maneras.
Luego tenemos a los servicios de inteligencia rusos. En casi 30 años de trabajo desde que llegó Putin tienen que tener por huevos información super sensible capaz de desestabilizar a cualquier gobierno OTAN. Atentados, elecciones amañadas, cosas sucias de presidentes y ex presidentes. Y no hablo de meros chismes de viejas. Ostras, si estaba el rumor del video de Trump en la orgia de la lluvia dorada. ¿En serio no tienen nada sólido para mostrar? Sólo hay dos posibilidades. O les interesa mantener la situación actual tal cual está donde todo es una pantomima o el nivel de corrupción en Rusia es tan inmenso que van atados de pies y manos para hacer cualquier movimiento. 

Enviado desde mi RNE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pablo Villa (18 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Sólo os aviso que se están borrando las numeraciones de los buques de guerra rusos en Sebastopol.....cada vez falta menos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 988645
> 
> ...



por que?


----------



## ferrys (18 Mar 2022)

HEMAN.
Vaya sacada de polla.


----------



## SkullandPhones (18 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> pd : Lástima, tenía cara de hacer series en T5



Un criminal de guerra menos

Un sangriento agosto de 2014 en Ucrania. Ilovaisk - InformNapalm.org (Español)


----------



## fulcrum29smt (18 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Llamándote mig29, el escozor anal que has de tener ha de ser de aúpa.



¡Que brillantez! Pues nada, al ignore de nuevo Sr. Fígaro...


----------



## tomcat ii (18 Mar 2022)

- Ocupar Kiev, Fail
- Ocupar Odesa, Fail
- Control del espacio aereo, Fail
- Cerramos la bolsa pero la reabrimos hoy por la tarde, Fail
- Nord Stream II, Fail
- Guerra de la propaganda, Fail
- Proyectar imagen de ejército fuerte y moderno, Fail
- Los rusos en casa ni lo notarán, Fail


----------



## crocodile (18 Mar 2022)

Las fuerzas ucranianas han lanzado una contraofensiva en la región de Mykoláiv en la que han hecho retroceder a las tropas rusas que intentaban rodear la capital del oblast homónimo.

Esto permite a las fuerzas ucranianas alejar a los rusos del avance hacia Odessa pero no impide a los rusos avanzar hacia el norte en ese mismo oblast.

Ukrainian forces have launched a counter-offensive in the Mykolaiv region in which they have pushed back Russian troops that were trying to surround the capital of the homonymous oblast.

This allows the Ukrainian forces to draw the Russians away from the advance towards Odessa but does not prevent the Russians from advancing north into that same oblast.

Suriyakmaps 

▫@ENTRE_GUERRAS▫


----------



## Trajanillo (18 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Sólo os aviso que se están borrando las numeraciones de los buques de guerra rusos en Sebastopol.....cada vez falta menos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 988645
> 
> ...



Perdona mi ignorancia y porque se hace eso?


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (18 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Por aquí, por la zona, empieza a escasear la harina y la leche, estanterías vacías…





Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Sólo os aviso que se están borrando las numeraciones de los buques de guerra rusos en Sebastopol.....cada vez falta menos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 988645
> 
> ...



Que significado tiene el borrado de números? y a la respuesta le añado otra pregunta: que explicación tiene?


----------



## manodura79 (18 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> NUEVO: los sistemas de defensa aérea S-300 han sido enviados a #Ucrania, por aliados de EE. UU. o de la #OTAN, según @RepMcCaul, el principal republicano en el Comité de Asuntos Exteriores de la Cámara.



¿Y eso cómo entró en Ucrania, en el maletero de un coche? Porque la foto es muy bonita pero no solo son esos súper camiones si no la dotación de proyectiles. Como no los desplieguen en Polonia no veo como lo podrán desplegar sin que sean atacados. 

Enviado desde mi RNE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Un barco ruso siendo volado es el vídeo más esperado de la Guerra, rodó se andará...Ñam Ñam



Doy por hecho que alguno tocarán.


----------



## Mellizio (18 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Algunos territorios se les conquista p' a siempre y se lo queda el país vencedor.
> 
> Sino que se lo pregunten a Olivenza, en Badajoz, que España se la quedó en la guerra de Las Naranjas. En el tratado de Badajoz...casi todo el pueblo tienen apellidos portugueses.
> 
> ...



Que mal nos salió a los españoles la firma de alianza con los franceses en 1796, perdimos todo !








Batalla del Cabo de San Vicente (1797) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





Y nos enemistamos con Portugal , la cual fueron a invadir los franceses y en la frontera estaban los ingleses y portugueses y no pudieron avanzar más, por lo que se quedaron con España. 

De las peores decicisiones de la historia Española.


----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


>



T van los trabolos, lo tienes todo, Paddy de Cuenca...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> T van los trabolos, lo tienes todo, Paddy de Cuenca...



Al ignore, facha de mierda.


----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> ¿Y eso cómo entró en Ucrania, en el maletero de un coche? Porque la foto es muy bonita pero no solo son esos súper camiones si no la dotación de proyectiles. Como no los desplieguen en Polonia no veo como lo podrán desplegar sin que sean atacados.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RNE-L21 mediante Tapatalk



Si te están diciendo que van a meter S300, calcula los bujeros..


----------



## .Kaikus (18 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> El viernes 18 de marzo, las fuerzas armadas rusas lanzaron un ataque con misiles contra la planta de aviación de Lvov.



Asi evitan que los Mig-29 polacos, entren desmontados furtivamente en camiones y los vuelvan a ensamblar en esas instalaciones...

PD- De todos modos, esos aviones terminaran siendo pilotados por los ukros, los polacos estan entusiasmados...


----------



## vladimirovich (18 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Doy por hecho que alguno tocarán.



Ya es tarde para la invasion de Odessa, los ucros tienen que tener alli ya unos juguetitos antibuque que si estos se acercan no queda un barco a flote, y si alguno queda sera porque los americanos ordenen parar...toda la flota rusa hundida frente a Odessa seria un golpe demasiado devastador.

En realidad Odessa no deberia haberse incluido nunca en el plan Z..como Kiev, Chernigov, Sumy y Nikolaev.
.


----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Doy por hecho que alguno tocarán.



Nada fácil, en la OTAN estarán devanandose los sesos, sería un punto de inflexión en la Guerra...espero!


----------



## LIRDISM (18 Mar 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


>



Parece que solo fue el techo.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## chemarin (18 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Sólo os aviso que se están borrando las numeraciones de los buques de guerra rusos en Sebastopol.....cada vez falta menos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 988645
> 
> ...



¿Has puesto un acertijo?


----------



## arriondas (18 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Por aquí, por la zona, empieza a escasear la harina y la leche, estanterías vacías…



Acabo de ver en la tele austriaca (ORF 1, antes del esquí) cómo estaban dando recomendaciones para... ahorrar energía. Cerrar bien las ventanas y que estén bien herméticas, usar menos gas, apagar los descodificadores de la tele cuando no se está viendo, etc. ¿Para que están preparando a la gente?


----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Asi evitan que los Mig-29 polacos, entren desmontados furtivamente en camiones y los vuelvan a ensamblar en esas instalaciones...
> 
> PD- De todos modos, esos aviones terminaran siendo pilotados por los ukros, los polacos estan entusiasmados...



Entrar desmontados,lol.

Los metes por un camino fronterizo (asfaltado) remolcados y una vez allí, despegan desde suelo ucraniano.

Fin de las complicaciones.


----------



## Zhukov (18 Mar 2022)

Extensos resúmenes de operaciones en curso, veremos que nos depara el día de hoy









Parte de guerra 18/03/2022 – resumen de operaciones


HOY – Mapa de los avances, comunicado oficial ruso AYER – Resumen de la noche Frente Sur. Ambiente más o menos tranquilo. Explosiones en el centro de la región de Nikolayev. O bi…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Acabo de ver en la tele austriaca (ORF 1, antes del esquí) cómo estaban dando recomendaciones para... ahorrar energía. Cerrar bien las ventanas y que estén bien herméticas, usar menos gas, apagar los descodificadores de la tele cuando no se está viendo, etc. ¿Para que están preparando a la gente?



Hace tiempo que en Austria están entrenando a la gente para un gran apagón.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Mar 2022)

_Si no sabes lo que estás haciendo, tampoco lo sabe tu enemigo.- Joe Tzu-

_


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Que significado tiene el borrado de números? y a la respuesta le añado otra pregunta: que explicación tiene?



No soy experto militar.

Imagino que dificultar la localización exacta desde tierra, visualmente o con drones de los buques. 
Hay varias Fragatas de misiles similares, barcos de asalto, corbetas, buscaminas etc... que son de Clase similar.

Durante el día son fácilmente identificables vía satelital, pero de noche es más complicado.

Y que aparezcan en lugares diferentes de un día a otro, puede ralentizar la defensa costera.

Mi opinión.....se puede buscar la explicación exactamente.


----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Acabo de ver en la tele austriaca (ORF 1, antes del esquí) cómo estaban dando recomendaciones para... ahorrar energía. Cerrar bien las ventanas y que estén bien herméticas, usar menos gas, apagar los descodificadores de la tele cuando no se está viendo, etc. ¿Para que están preparando a la gente?



Para la reacción del psicópata del Kremlin cuando pueda medio darse cuenta de la que ha liado...


----------



## arriondas (18 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Hace tiempo que en Austria están entrenando a la gente para un gran apagón.



Sí sí. Ellos saben algo, que en España no quieren contar a la población...


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (18 Mar 2022)

Mellizio dijo:


> Que mal nos salió a los españoles la firma de alianza con los franceses en 1796, perdimos todo !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los Borbones que tiraban p' a Francia, y encima republicana.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Acabo de ver en la tele austriaca (ORF 1, antes del esquí) cómo estaban dando recomendaciones para... ahorrar energía. Cerrar bien las ventanas y que estén bien herméticas, usar menos gas, apagar los descodificadores de la tele cuando no se está viendo, etc. ¿Para que están preparando a la gente?



Para algo parecido a 1973, corte de recursos energéticos. Aquí en España lo sufrimos poco, pero en el resto de Europa algunos lo pasaron muy mal.


----------



## bubibartra (18 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Ya...algo tiene que haber en el plan ¿no?.
> 
> Mira chico aqui solo hay un plan, y va sobre ruedas, y es el plan de Langley:
> 
> ...



Si. De hecho los rusos están huyendo y los ucranianos están ya cerca de San Petersburgo. El ejército de 1000.000 de soldado aque tiene Rusia ya ha caído y nadan con las tropa de reserva . Y los ucranianos han matado según zalensk 7.000.000 soldados rusos .

Lo ha dicho en la sexta


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Ya es tarde para la invasion de Odessa, los ucros tienen que tener alli ya unos juguetitos antibuque que si estos se acercan no queda un barco a flote, y si alguno queda sera porque los americanos ordenen parar...toda la flota rusa hundida frente a Odessa seria un golpe demasiado devastador.
> 
> En realidad Odessa no deberia haberse incluido nunca en el plan Z..como Kiev, Chernigov, Sumy y Nikolaev.
> .



Difiero de tú opinión. Pero veremos más adelante.

Si atacan el aeropuerto de Izmail, atacarán Odessa.


----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Ya es tarde para la invasion de Odessa, los ucros tienen que tener alli ya unos juguetitos antibuque que si estos se acercan no queda un barco a flote, y si alguno queda sera porque los americanos ordenen parar...toda la flota rusa hundida frente a Odessa seria un golpe demasiado devastador.
> 
> En realidad Odessa no deberia haberse incluido nunca en el plan Z..como Kiev, Chernigov, Sumy y Nikolaev.
> .



Sería un lucky shot, Rusia no va a ser tan tonta, son presas demasiado golosas y de efecto devastador de cara a la opinión pública (aunque ya sabemos que al ruso medio esta operacioncilla no les importa y blablabla)


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> ¿Has puesto un acertijo?



 no era mi intención, falta menos para que ataquen Odessa.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Teuro (18 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Correcto.
> 
> Yo solo he dado mi opinión, porque Olivenza no tiene a todo occidente queriendo meterle mano a España.



España firmó la devolución de Olivenza a Portugal a cambio de no-se-qué territorios en Brasil. Como parece que Portugal no va a poder cumplir su parte se me antoja que su devolución por parte de España está complicada.


----------



## alnitak (18 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Acabo de ver en la tele austriaca (ORF 1, antes del esquí) cómo estaban dando recomendaciones para... ahorrar energía. Cerrar bien las ventanas y que estén bien herméticas, usar menos gas, apagar los descodificadores de la tele cuando no se está viendo, etc. ¿Para que están preparando a la gente?



para esto.... no tenemos ni 12.000 millones...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## arriondas (18 Mar 2022)

A t


Fígaro dijo:


> Para la reacción del psicópata del Kremlin cuando pueda medio darse cuenta de la que ha liado...



Lo de pensar y analizar como que no va contigo, ¿eh?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> España firmó la devolución de Olivenza a Portugal a cambio de no-se-qué territorios en Brasil. Como parece que Portugal no va a poder cumplir su parte se me antoja que su devolución por parte de España está complicada.



¿Qué tal la devolución de Sebta y Melilla a Marruecos?


----------



## Impresionante (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Bender32 (18 Mar 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> Si. De hecho los rusos están huyendo y los ucranianos están ya cerca de San Petersburgo. El ejército de 1000.000 de soldado aque tiene Rusia ya ha caído y nadan con las tropa de reserva . Y los ucranianos han matado según zalensk 7.000.000 soldados rusos .
> 
> Lo ha dicho en la sexta



No lo he visto.Pero lo del inminente default.Rublo muerto y enterrado.Suspension de pagos.Putin con dias contados.Y rusos atacando deliberadamente civiles en modo Psycho.Doy fe.


----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



Buen pájaro; si es verdad, impresionante derribo.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## chemarin (18 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> no era mi intención, falta menos para que ataquen Odessa.



Debes de saber más que yo porque no veo la relación entre borrar los números de los barcos rusos y la acción en Odesa.


----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> A t
> 
> Lo de pensar y analizar como que no va contigo, ¿eh?



El señor del Kremlin, ése sí que piensa y analiza bien, lol.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Mar 2022)

LeBron Javelin James, 100/112 en tiros de campo


----------



## arriondas (18 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> El señor del Kremlin, ése sí que piensa y analiza bien, lol.



Qué analistas se pierde el gobierno...


----------



## JOS1378 (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Debes de saber más que yo porque no veo la relación entre borrar los números de los barcos rusos y la acción en Odesa.



Será alguna táctica de la II GM que los almirantes rusos aún usan, en la línea de su paquismo superlativo.


----------



## Argentium (18 Mar 2022)

*El ministro de asuntos exteriores de Ucrania, Kuleba: he discutido con Borrell la preparación del quinto paquete de sanciones de la UE contra Rusia.*
11:33 || 18/03/2022


----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Qué analistas se pierde el gobierno...



Aún así, sería perdonable, yo soy un currito, no el líder de la Gran Rusia...que ha demostrado tener menos luces que los que le chupais el nabo, y eso son muy pocas luces.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Teuro (18 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Ya...algo tiene que haber en el plan ¿no?.
> 
> Mira chico aqui solo hay un plan, y va sobre ruedas, y es el plan de Langley:
> 
> ...



La guerra detrás de esto no es geopolítica, sino económica. Da igual lo que haga EEUU, los anglos escribieron las reglas de juego y resulta que a ese juego ahora juega mejor China. Lo de Rusia es irrelevante al nivel internacional, salvo por sus materias primas y por supuesto su "excesiva" capacidad nuclear que, pensándolo bien, no tiene sentido que mantenga por el costo asociado. Lo que se está jugando en el tablero internacional es el previsible cambio de la moneda franca internacional, y ese cambio no se ha visto en el mundo desde hace 200 años, cuando el Real de a Ocho dejó de serlo para que se convirtiera la Libra Esterlina (el cambio de la libra por el Dolar es irrelevante, eran los mismos perros con distinto collar). Y creo que eso es como diría Thanos "es inevitable", porque no hay razón para atacar a China y además estos tienen capacidad de sobra para mover los hilos.

PD: Visto en perspectiva hay que ver la empanada mental que tenían los nazis en la IIGM. No hay "pueblo elegido" ni "civilización superior", sino que la supremacía de una cultura sobre otra depende mucho del estado de la tecnología y la ciencia. Bajo unas condiciones hay sociedades que prosperan más que otras, es así de sencillo.


----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> LeBron Javelin James, 100/112 en tiros de campo



Recuerda a los sirios con sus derribos de misiles israelíes, siempre 150%


----------



## arriondas (18 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Aún así, sería perdonable, yo soy un currito, no el líder de la Gran Rusia...que ha demostrado tener menos luces que los que le chupais el nabo, y eso son muy pocas luces.



Sí claaaaro... Cuando en Austria están recomendando eso, es que vienen más curvas que en el Stelvio...


----------



## vladimirovich (18 Mar 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> Si. De hecho los rusos están huyendo y los ucranianos están ya cerca de San Petersburgo. El ejército de 1000.000 de soldado aque tiene Rusia ya ha caído y nadan con las tropa de reserva . Y los ucranianos han matado según zalensk 7.000.000 soldados rusos .
> 
> Lo ha dicho en la sexta



Amo a veh no han podido ni con Sumy, ciudad pequeña a 30 Km de la frontera rusa, ni con Chernigov, ni con Mariupol, ni Kiev, ni Kharkov, ni Nikolaev, etc.....solo han tomado algun villorrio del Donbass, se estan quedando sin tropas, sin armas, sin logistica, sin nada..¿y quereis que ahora se metan en Odessa?...el problema no es que seais estrategas Paco de mierda...el problema de Rusia es que sus generales son tan paquetes como vosotros y ademas mucho mas corruptos.


----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



Será parte del plan, cuidado chicos, tendrá una bomba para vosotros dentro!


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Sí sí. Ellos saben algo, que en España no quieren contar a la población...



Igual que con la planmierda del COVID.


----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Sí claaaaro... Cuando en Austria están recomendando eso, es que vienen más curvas que en el Stelvio...



Se rumoreará que Putin ha pedido saber el 10% de lo que está pasando y claro, hay miedo a su reacción, los psicópatas son de temer.


----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Amo a veh no han podido ni con Sumy, ciudad pequeña a 30 Km de la frontera rusa, ni con Chernigov, ni con Mariupol, ni Kiev, ni Kharkov, ni Nikolaev, etc.....solo han tomado algun villorrio del Donbass, se estan quedando sin tropas, sin armas, sin logistica, sin nada..¿y quereis que ahora se metan en Odessa?...el problema no es que seais estrategas Paco de mierda...el problema de Rusia es que sus generales son tan paquetes como vosotros y ademas mucho mas corruptos.



Y encima pretenciosos, añada ud...

Recuerdan a cierto cabo austríaco que se creía la repolla.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (18 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Hace 8 años regresamos a casa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Madre mia

Claro claro.....

Pero los hechos son tozudos....


----------



## bigplac (18 Mar 2022)

Para nada, son las tipicas tonterias para entretener al pueblo, antes sacaban al santo por la calle y ahora apagan el descodificador. Misma gente, misma efectividad, hay que mantenerlos entretenidos y simplemente cogen lo que este de moda en el momento. Ni caso.



arriondas dijo:


> Acabo de ver en la tele austriaca (ORF 1, antes del esquí) cómo estaban dando recomendaciones para... ahorrar energía. Cerrar bien las ventanas y que estén bien herméticas, usar menos gas, apagar los descodificadores de la tele cuando no se está viendo, etc. ¿Para que están preparando a la gente?


----------



## visaman (18 Mar 2022)

la fuerza de maniobra de tractores ukra ha sido vista a 5 km de Moscú huid insensatos


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Mar 2022)

hoy la desinformadora criminal Susanna Griso cuenta en los titulares literalmente : mientras , se sigue buscando supervivientes en ese teatro bombardeado donde milagrosamente más de 100 personas que estaban refugiadas en el sótano han sobrevivido . ( traducido no ha muerto nadie y era un depósito de armas de los grupos terroristas armados por Estados Unidos y Europa ) 
Los mismos guionistas que le preparaban el panfleto del coronavirus ahora le hacen los partes de propaganda de guerra. 











Carmen Romero, vicesecretaria de diplomacia de la OTAN: "No vemos la intención de Putin de atacar a un país miembro"


Espejo Público charla con la vicesecretaria general adjunta de diplomacia de la OTAN Carmen Romero. Recuerda que la función de la Alianza Atlántica es la de defender la seguridad y no cree que entre en las intenciones de Putin un ataque a los países miembro.




www.antena3.com













La mujer española con el mayor puesto en la OTAN


Carmen Romero es la mujer española con el mayor puesto de alta dirección dentro de la OTAN. Es la vicesecretaria general adjunta de Diplomacia Pública, división que se encarga de coordinar la comunicación de la Alianza al exterior. También debe plantar cara (o no, según convenga) a las...




abcblogs.abc.es













"No lo puedo soportar": Susanna Griso corta 'Espejo público' indignada con un militar ruso


La presentadora se sintió en la necesidad de parar el 'Carrusel de noticias' ante las palabras de un militar ruso: "¿Cómo puede decir esto?"




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## vladimirovich (18 Mar 2022)

La debacle rusa es de tal calibre que el proximo presidente de Rusia no es que vaya a ser Pronorteamericano, es que posiblemente sea directamente Norteamericano.

¿Victoria Nuland no tenia ascendencia de por esa zona del mundo?.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (18 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> También dijeron putin, larov y otros que no iban a invadir ucrania, que estaban solo de maniobras.... El pueblo ruso es embustero por naturaleza. Por qué hemos de creerlos?



Porque la guerra es engaño, había empezado antes de declararla "formalmente". Nada de lo que digan unos y otros debe tomarse en serio ni en guerra ni en periodo de "paz". Al menos con todos los elementos involucrados directa e indirectamente en este conflicto.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## crocodile (18 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El ministro de asuntos exteriores de Ucrania, Kuleba: he discutido con Borrell la preparación del quinto paquete de sanciones de la UE contra Rusia.*
> 11:33 || 18/03/2022



Pegar a todo ruso que se vea por la calle, internamiento de Rusos en campos de concentración, prohibido respirar a rusos, rusos no merecen vivir, algo más nazis europedos de mierda ?


----------



## .Kaikus (18 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Ese video parece una animacion por ordenador, cuando se ven los blindados de cerca, parecen dibujos !!!.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (18 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Antes de ir al post , el clapham quiere dar tres hurras al camarada Zhukov por sus (inestimables )aportaciones al hilo . Y a todos los demas foreros por haber zankeado al clapham y haberle echo mas feliz que una lombriz en un huerto de nabos
> De que hablaba ? Ahhh ...de Ucrania . Hace 8 anos el clapham dijo que el Maidan habia sido " orquestado " por Putin para " quedarse " con Crimea . Entonces gobernaba Yanukovich , un resbaladizo de poco fiar . El Zar " indulto " a Janukovich ( el ex mandamas de Yukos ) quien corrio a asilarse a ...Alemania con un mensaje de Putin : Rusia esta harta de Ucrania , avanzad ...
> Berlin mordio el anzuelo , promovio el Maidany derroco a Yanukovich . Entonces Rusia tuvo la excusa para invadir y ocupar Crimea
> 8 anos despues . Rusia volvio a enviar otro mensaje a Occidente : Rusia esta harta del Donbass , avanzad ...
> ...



No lo dejes Claphamides Perez...le das mucha vida al hilo...

Tus puntos de vista suelen ser retrospectivos...y eso interesa a cualquier analisis...del tipo que sea.

Bien retornado!


----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Da igual, ellos no necesitan nada, son autosuficientes, no como las mariconas de Occidente.

Recuerda Stalingrad, gñe gñe.


----------



## JOS1378 (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## aurariola (18 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Pegar a todo ruso que se vea por la calle, internamiento de Rusos en campos de concentración, prohibido respirar a rusos, rusos no merecen vivir, algo más nazis europedos de mierda ?



donde pone rusos, pon negacionista o antivacunas, es el mismo guion y demonizacion , pasado mañana podras poner camioneros o agricultores o cualquiera que le valga al gobierno para exculparse y tener amedrantado al pueblo.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (18 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ucrania sera tomada entera para proceder a la total desmilitarizacion y desnacificacion
> 
> ademas esta el tema de todos los laboratorios y las 4 centrales nucleares que hay que tomar y desguazar y eso lleva años
> 
> Ucrania sera sometida a un regimen de ocupacion similar al de Alemania y Austria despues de 1945, con distintos sectores algunos de los cuales pasaran a Rusia, otros seran semi-independientes y la parte occidental sera reducida a un pais de pastos y ovejas



Y en tu culo un futbolin.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (18 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> si que próximamente los vas a tener que esquivar cuando lleguen aquí



Sera en octubre?


----------



## NS 4 (18 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Lo soldados americanos hoy en día son el hazme reír, obesos, mujeres macho, extranjeros que hablan como forest gum, y mucho flipado de tanta peli.



Doy fe...purrela...glotones...acomodados a sus medios...con poca iniciativa y poca capacidad de variacion de la maniobra.

No son lo que fueron...degenera el ciudadano...y degenera el ejercito..


----------



## golden graham (18 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> La debacle rusa es de tal calibre que el proximo presidente de Rusia no es que vaya a ser Pronorteamericano, es que posiblemente sea directamente Norteamericano.
> 
> ¿Victoria Nuland no tenia ascendencia de por esa zona del mundo?.



pero por que escribes estas tonterias cada 5 minutos? te pagan por escriber eso o tienes algun tipo de retraso mental?


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (18 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Medios turcos: Estados Unidos nunca permitirá una Ucrania neutral*
> 
> El liderazgo de los Estados Unidos está en contra de la resolución pacífica de la crisis de Ucrania. Para Washington, Kiev es solo una herramienta para confirmar su propia hegemonía y destruir la economía rusa . Y aunque poco depende ahora de la propia Ucrania, solo le quedan dos opciones: aceptar un estatus neutral, que provocará la ira de Estados Unidos, pero salvará al Estado, o seguirá obedeciendo a los estrategas extranjeros y sufrirá una catástrofe. El columnista Mehmet Ali Guller escribe sobre esto en un artículo para la edición turca de Cumhuriyet
> 
> ...



Lo que dice ese turco vale lo mismo que el pino que acabo de plantar


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## kenny220 (18 Mar 2022)

Había un chiste en la IIGM. 

? Que es lo que quiere el soldado alemán? 
+ la vestimenta de los rusos. 
+ la alimentación de los americanos. 
+ un enemigo como los italianos. 


Y una frase de un corso. 

Un ejército se mueve por su estómago.


----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Porque la guerra es engaño, había empezado antes de declararla "formalmente". Nada de lo que digan unos y otros debe tomarse en serio ni en guerra ni en periodo de "paz". Al menos con todos los elementos involucrados directa e indirectamente en este conflicto.



Jajajajaja jajajajaja jajajajaja jajajajaja jajajajaja defendiendo el gitanismo ruso.

Y luego habrá que creerse a Lavrov cuando firme también, no?

Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja sois sublimes. Seguid, seguid, jajajaja.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Mar 2022)

*Z* ubnormales


----------



## ProfeInsti (18 Mar 2022)

*China* ha avisado que no permitirá que Estados Unidos ejerza ningún tipo de "coerción" contra sus empresas o individuos para forzar a Pekín a que adopte una postura contraria a la invasión rusa de Ucrania. 
"Si Washington adopta medidas contra los intereses legítimos de las empresas o individuos chinos", Pekín "no se quedará de brazos cruzados y formulará una respuesta contundente".


----------



## JOS1378 (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> *Z* ubnormales



Estaba en el plan cruzar a esa hora, la Renfe ucra es la que llegó tarde.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (18 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Un post muy corto para subir la moral de la tropa . La razon por la cual a Putin no le preocupa que " Occidente " envie armamento a Ucrania es porque usara ese armamento como excusa para anexionarse el territorio .
> De momento , el Plan es " desmilitarizar y desnazificar " Ucrania . A medida que pasan los dias la ofensiva rusa " se estanca " y aparecen "problemas " que hacen el avance lento y tedioso. Entonces tenemos la primera victoria :Kerson
> Y que hacen los rusos ? Arriar la bandera ucraniana e izar la suya . Tomar el control de las administraciones locales . Cancelar las deudas ( en grivnas ) de los residentes con las autoridades locales . Comenzar a transmitir canales rusos en la TV y la radio ...
> La " desnazificacion " tiene que ser lenta , porque la anexion no sera de golpe , sino bocado a bocado .
> ...



Que bien suena esto en tu cabeza


----------



## Decimus (18 Mar 2022)

La HORDA siendo acribillada otro día más.

Supongo que todo forma parte del plan maestro de Putin.

Jajajajajaj.

Estúpidos turco-mongolicos-amarillos.


----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> La HORDA siendo acribillada otro día más.
> 
> Supongo que todo forma parte del plan maestro de Putin.
> 
> ...



Lo que habrá en las cabezas de los soldaditos rusos, jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja," estamos haciendo Historia, chicos, tranquilos, todo va de lujo, otra de gambas para tí, Presi".

Me da a mí que no.

Eso lo pensará el albañil de Novosibirsk.


----------



## Zepequenhô (18 Mar 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> La HORDA siendo acribillada otro día más.



Pero tu ¿no decías que te estabas follando a la fea ahora mismo? ¿Qué coño haces en el foro?


----------



## brunstark (18 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *China* ha avisado que no permitirá que Estados Unidos ejerza ningún tipo de "coerción" contra sus empresas o individuos para forzar a Pekín a que adopte una postura contraria a la invasión rusa de Ucrania.
> "Si Washington adopta medidas contra los intereses legítimos de las empresas o individuos chinos", Pekín "no se quedará de brazos cruzados y formulará una respuesta contundente".



No se quien asesora a Biden pero no tiene ni puta idea de tratar con chinos.
Ir de malote matón a ver al oso panda no va a salir nada bien.


----------



## JOS1378 (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## JOS1378 (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Decimus (18 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


>



Ok. Una cabaña en mitad de un bosque.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (18 Mar 2022)

Vídeo ya viejuno


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (18 Mar 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Porque la guerra es engaño, había empezado antes de declararla "formalmente".





Fígaro dijo:


> Jajajajaja jajajajaja jajajajaja jajajajaja jajajajaja defendiendo el gitanismo ruso.
> 
> Y luego habrá que creerse a Lavrov cuando firme también, no?
> 
> Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja sois sublimes. Seguid, seguid, jajajaja.



Tú de capacidad lectora mal ¿verdad? : *"todos los involucrados directa e indirectamente".*

Vamos que son tan mentirosos como la OTAN. En una guerra, la mentira es una de las más poderosas armas y yo mism la usaría en una guerra "lícita", que aunque han escaseado a lo largo de la historia, las hay.

No defiendo ni a unos ni a otros, para mi son los 2 bandos y sus aliados unos criminales y asesinos

La diferencia entre tu y yo, es que yo no apoyo a ninguno y tú eres un mierda y un lamepollas Otanista, organización criminal por excelencia.

No me vale : "eejjj queee es una invasión, los ucras son los buenos y los rusos los malos." Si el gobierno de Ucrania no hubieran asesinado población civil en Donetsk y Donbass, con el beneplácito de la OTAN a la que lames polla asesina con fruición; igual no les caería la mierda que les está cayendo.

Y no defiendo las bajas civiles ucranianas, es un crimen de cobardes, como en casi todas las guerras modernas y lo llamo por su nombre, cuando las guerras son en otras latitudes el discurso en la OTAN, los medios, los lamepollas... lo llamais "daños colaterales", " es lo normal en una guerra"...¿No, lamepollas?


----------



## JOS1378 (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## kabyla (18 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Sí sí. Ellos saben algo, que en España no quieren contar a la población...



aqui hay musho sol


----------



## Alvin Red (18 Mar 2022)

Cambio dólar/rublo hoy se ha acercado a la primera resistencia psicológica 1 dólar/100 rublos y ha habido rebote, ahora esta a 104 rublos, algún estado o afín a Soros esta perdiendo dinero a espuertas, veremos como acaba el día.


----------



## bubibartra (18 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Amo a veh no han podido ni con Sumy, ciudad pequeña a 30 Km de la frontera rusa, ni con Chernigov, ni con Mariupol, ni Kiev, ni Kharkov, ni Nikolaev, etc.....solo han tomado algun villorrio del Donbass, se estan quedando sin tropas, sin armas, sin logistica, sin nada..¿y quereis que ahora se metan en Odessa?...el problema no es que seais estrategas Paco de mierda...el problema de Rusia es que sus generales son tan paquetes como vosotros y ademas mucho mas corruptos.



Sin tropas? Aun quitando reclutas el ejército ruso tiene 600.000 profesiobales. Solo una cuarta parte están en Ucrania de los que han murtos de manera realista unos 4000

Y se están quedando sin tropa? Y sin logística?????

Pues bueno ppf vale. Me salen menos la cuenta que cuadrando la cesta de la compra pero si lo dices tú te creo venga ...


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (18 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> A quien yo enviaría a Siberia es a los fachas comedoritos de Burbuja.



Eres nazi?


----------



## Salamandra (18 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Medios turcos: Estados Unidos nunca permitirá una Ucrania neutral*
> 
> El liderazgo de los Estados Unidos está en contra de la resolución pacífica de la crisis de Ucrania. Para Washington, Kiev es solo una herramienta para confirmar su propia hegemonía y destruir la economía rusa . Y aunque poco depende ahora de la propia Ucrania, solo le quedan dos opciones: aceptar un estatus neutral, que provocará la ira de Estados Unidos, pero salvará al Estado, o seguirá obedeciendo a los estrategas extranjeros y sufrirá una catástrofe. El columnista Mehmet Ali Guller escribe sobre esto en un artículo para la edición turca de Cumhuriyet
> 
> ...



¿Esto se ha publicado en medios de comunicación turcos? ¿Como interpretas su publicación en relación a la posición real de Turquía en el conflicto?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Eres nazi?



¿Eres gilipollas?


----------



## bubibartra (18 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Cambio dólar/rublo hoy se ha acercado a la primera resistencia psicológica 1 dólar/100 rublos y ha habido rebote, ahora esta a 104 rublos, algún estado o afín a Soros esta perdiendo dinero a espuertas, veremos como acaba el día.



El rublo se ha etaanoado desde que cayó la URSS unas 6. Veces . No lo van a enterrar ahora. 


Pero por acá se oiesa que putin que recibe 800 millones de dólares por el gas y petróleo de la UE cada día por un banco fuera de las restricciones no tiene para pagar 150 millones. Y oye se lo creen.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (18 Mar 2022)

brunstark dijo:


> No se quien asesora a Biden pero no tiene ni puta idea de tratar con chinos.
> Ir de malote matón a ver al oso panda no va a salir nada bien.



El unico lenguaje que entiende esa chusma es el de las balas.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (18 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Eres gilipollas?



Donde dijiste que mandarias a los foreros????
Lo harías tu, tu en persona??


----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Tú de capacidad lectora mal ¿verdad? : *"todos los involucrados directa e indirectamente".*
> 
> Vamos que son tan mentirosos como la OTAN. En una guerra, la mentira es una de las más poderosas armas y yo mism la usaría en una guerra "lícita", que aunque han escaseado a lo largo de la historia, las hay.
> 
> ...



A mí con la OTAN siempre me ha ido de lujo, si tanto te gusta el paraíso de Mordor tira pallá, idiota.

Y te repito, el gitanismo ruso previo (y actual) ruso no tiene parangón.


----------



## bubibartra (18 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> A mí con la OTAN siempre me ha ido de lujo, si tanto te gusta el paraíso de Mordor tira pallá, idiota.
> 
> Y te repito, el gitanismo ruso previo (y actual) ruso no tiene parangón.



En realidad España estaría igual sin la OTAN. Mucho más tranquilos como los irlandeses.

No nos sirve de nada. Nuestro único problema real es Marruecos y Ceuta y Melilla y queda fuera de la OTAN.


----------



## Marchamaliano (18 Mar 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> Sin tropas? Aunquitabdo reclutas el ejército ruso tiene 600.000 profesiobales. Solo una cuarta parte están en Ucrania de los que han murtos de manera realista unos 4000
> 
> Y se están quedando sin tripa? Y sin logística?????
> 
> Pues bueno ppf vale. Me salen menos la cuenta que cuadrando la cesta de la compra pero si lo dices tú te creo venga ...



El ejército Ruso napoléonico llego a tener 300 divisiones. Es el ejército terrestre más grande del planeta. Pero vamos, que aquí con toneladas de manpads y panzerfaust lo van a parar.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Donde dijiste que mandarias a los foreros????
> Lo harías tu, tu en persona??



Por supuesto que no. Por eso imagino que debes tener pocas luces.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## morpheus2010 (18 Mar 2022)

Operación cuidadosa....mis cojones


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (18 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Por supuesto que no. Por eso imagino que debes tener pocas luces.



Ya

Te imagino como esos lideres catalanes... la ultima que dijo algo asi fue la PONSATI desde el pais donde viva ahora. Que dijo a los catalanes que tendria que haber sangre para que haya independencia. 
Mientras ella no creo que derrame nada.

La diferencia entre tu y yo, es que a mi no me puede gustar lo que dices, pero no te liquidaria.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (18 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> A mí con la OTAN siempre me ha ido de lujo, si tanto te gusta el paraíso de Mordor tira pallá, idiota.
> 
> Y te repito, el gitanismo ruso previo (y actual) ruso no tiene parangón.



Lo dicho tú de comprensión lectora mal...o que eres muy imbecil. 

Si crees que la política de la OTAN ha traído seguridad al mundo o que le preocupa tu seguridad, es que sí, eres muy imbécil, tanta culpa tiene la OTAN como Rusia en esta mierda de guerra. 

Anda sigue chupando polla Otanista, cuando te salpique su mierda le pides ayuda a la OTAN, aunque me temo que serás un daño colateral más de la estadística, ahí veras lo de lujo que te ha ido con la OTAN.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## ferrys (18 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


>



Están abandonando el barco a marchas forzadas. Una cosa es ser nazi, otra mirar a la muerte a los ojos. Digamos que son nazis pero hoy un poco menos.
Para mi que la traca de Mariupol van a ser los "veteranos" OTAN que allí se encuentran. Vamos a flipar. Me imagino que no serán tan tontos de luchar hasta el final y se irán entregando.


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (18 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Un post muy corto para subir la moral de la tropa . La razon por la cual a Putin no le preocupa que " Occidente " envie armamento a Ucrania es porque usara ese armamento como excusa para anexionarse el territorio .
> De momento , el Plan es " desmilitarizar y desnazificar " Ucrania . A medida que pasan los dias la ofensiva rusa " se estanca " y aparecen "problemas " que hacen el avance lento y tedioso. Entonces tenemos la primera victoria :Kerson
> Y que hacen los rusos ? Arriar la bandera ucraniana e izar la suya . Tomar el control de las administraciones locales . Cancelar las deudas ( en grivnas ) de los residentes con las autoridades locales . Comenzar a transmitir canales rusos en la TV y la radio ...
> La " desnazificacion " tiene que ser lenta , porque la anexion no sera de golpe , sino bocado a bocado .
> ...



El post, sobresaliente. Mírate la escritura, que no llegas ni al aprobado.


----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Mar 2022)

SITUACIÓN MILITAR EN SEVERODONETSK EL 17 DE MARZO DE 2022 (según frente sur)


----------



## piru (18 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Y cómo es que no vemos ni un puto tanque en el video?


NoRTH dijo:


> ajam
> 
> bonita maleza la ucraniana
> 
> esta tarde me marco un video de estos




Pero añade algo con más empaque. Un par de grads y tres aligators, por ejemplo.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (18 Mar 2022)

Spoiler


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> La diferencia entre tu y yo, es que a mi no me puede gustar lo que dices, pero no te liquidaria.



¿No sabes lo que es el _animus iocandi_? 






Animus iocandi - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡Hijo de Putin!


----------



## Don Pascual (18 Mar 2022)

Tremendo. Cada día hay más vídeos de personas atadas a las farolas. Este es todavía peor ya que los torturados son niños indefensos, siempre en zona bajo control Ucro.











Esto es lo que defendéis los psicópatas Pro OTAN.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Mar 2022)

Template *public:_media_site_embed_tiktok* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Mar 2022)

como este foro no admite vídeos de tik tok, copien el enlace y añadan una h al principio.
Es un interesante y rápido resumen de la guerra . 

ttps://www.tiktok.com/@noticias_ilustradas/video/7076371284682165509


----------



## vladimirovich (18 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> SITUACIÓN MILITAR EN SEVERODONETSK EL 17 DE MARZO DE 2022 (según frente sur)
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 988716



Loky, tus post me desconciertan cada vez más, hace 2 semanas Severodonetks habia sido conquistada por el victorioso ejercito ruso, la semana pasada ya cambiaste a todo todo no, queda algo DE resistencia, y ahora apareces con un mapa donde aparece que ni siquiera han entrado al pueblo.


----------



## Salamandra (18 Mar 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> En realidad España estaría igual sin la OTAN. Mucho más tranquilos como los irlandeses.
> 
> No nos sirve de nada. Nuestro único problema real es Marruecos y Ceuta y Melilla y queda fuera de la OTAN.



Es que Si invaden España peninsular, les falta tiempo en ayudarnos porque es el tapón para el resto de Europa. Mirad lo que han tardado en defender a los no OTAN antes bálticos.


----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Loky, tus post me desconciertan cada vez más, hace 2 semanas Severodonetks habia sido conquistada por el victorioso ejercito ruso, la semana pasada ya cambiaste a todo todo no, queda algo DE resistencia, y ahora apareces con un mapa donde aparece que ni siquiera han entrado al pueblo.



El vodka hace estragos.


----------



## pirivi-parava (18 Mar 2022)

Tenía yo gran interés en ver imágenes del rescate de los miles de atrapados en el teatro de Mariupol.
Después del terror periodístico por los miles de civiles masacrados, 
la gloriosa noticia de que no había víctimas, a pesar de haberles caido un teatro entero encima,
el comienzo de la recuperación de los atrapados...
pero en una guerra que cuando se le cae el casco a un soldado hay alguien que lo graba y lo cuelga, no he visto ni una imagen de la titánica operación de rescate que deben estar realizando.
No sé, me preocupa. Hay miles de muertos? era un montaje? Hubo realmente bombardeo? Fué una voladura?


----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Es que Si invaden España peninsular, les falta tiempo en ayudarnos porque es el tapón para el resto de Europa. Mirad lo que han tardado en defender a los no OTAN antes bálticos.



Gñe gñe no diga eso Gñe gñe que se les desmonta el chiringuito antiOTAN, Bases Fuera y demás...


----------



## paconan (18 Mar 2022)

Putin dijo que necesitaría negociaciones cara a cara entre él y el presidente Zelensky 


*Conflicto en Ucrania: Putin expone sus demandas en llamada telefónica turca*

El jueves por la tarde, el presidente Vladimir Putin llamó al presidente turco, Recep Tayyip Erdogan, y le dijo cuáles eran las demandas precisas de Rusia para un acuerdo de paz con Ucrania.

Media hora después de terminar la llamada telefónica, entrevisté al principal asesor y portavoz de Erdogan, Ibrahim Kalin. Kalin era parte del pequeño grupo de funcionarios que habían escuchado la llamada.

Las demandas rusas se dividen en dos categorías.

Según Kalin, las primeras cuatro demandas no son demasiado difíciles de cumplir para Ucrania.

El principal de ellos es la aceptación por parte de Ucrania de que debe ser neutral y no debe postularse para unirse a la OTAN. El presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelensky, ya lo ha reconocido.

Hay otras demandas en esta categoría que en su mayoría parecen ser elementos para salvar las apariencias de la parte rusa.

Ucrania tendría que someterse a un proceso de desarme para asegurarse de que no fuera una amenaza para Rusia. Tendría que haber protección para el idioma ruso en Ucrania. Y hay algo llamado desnazificación.

Esto es profundamente ofensivo para Zelensky, quien es judío y algunos de sus familiares murieron en el Holocausto, pero la parte turca cree que será bastante fácil de aceptar para Zelensky. Quizás sea suficiente que Ucrania condene todas las formas de neonazismo y prometa reprimirlas.


La segunda categoría es donde radicará la dificultad, y en su llamada telefónica, Putin dijo que necesitaría negociaciones cara a cara entre él y el presidente Zelensky antes de poder llegar a un acuerdo sobre estos puntos. Zelensky ya ha dicho que está preparado para reunirse con el presidente ruso y negociar con él uno a uno.

Kalin fue mucho menos específico sobre estos temas, diciendo simplemente que involucraban el estado de Donbas, en el este de Ucrania, partes del cual ya se separaron de Ucrania y enfatizaron su rusidad, y el estado de Crimea.

Aunque Kalin no entró en detalles, se supone que Rusia exigirá que el gobierno ucraniano ceda territorio en el este de Ucrania. Eso será profundamente polémico.

La otra suposición es que Rusia exigirá que Ucrania acepte formalmente que Crimea, que Rusia anexó ilegalmente en 2014, ahora pertenece a Rusia. Si este es el caso, será un trago amargo para Ucrania.

Sin embargo, es un hecho consumado, a pesar de que Rusia no tiene derecho legal a poseer Crimea y de hecho firmó un tratado internacional, después de la caída del comunismo pero antes de que Vladimir Putin llegara al poder, aceptando que Crimea era parte de Ucrania.

Aún así, las demandas del presidente Putin no son tan duras como algunas personas temían y apenas parecen valer la pena toda la violencia, el derramamiento de sangre y la destrucción que Rusia ha infligido a Ucrania. 


Dado su control de mano dura sobre los medios rusos, no debería ser demasiado difícil para él y sus acólitos presentar todo esto como una gran victoria.

Sin embargo, para Ucrania habrá serias preocupaciones.

Si los pequeños detalles de cualquier acuerdo no se resuelven con sumo cuidado, el presidente Putin o sus sucesores siempre podrían usarlos como excusa para invadir Ucrania nuevamente.

Podría llevar mucho tiempo resolver un acuerdo de paz, incluso si un alto el fuego detiene el derramamiento de sangre mientras tanto.

Ucrania ha sufrido terriblemente durante las últimas semanas, y la reconstrucción de los pueblos y ciudades que Rusia ha dañado y destruido llevará mucho tiempo. También lo será el realojamiento de los millones de refugiados que han huido de sus hogares.

¿Qué pasa con el propio Vladimir Putin? Ha habido sugerencias de que está enfermo, o posiblemente incluso mentalmente desequilibrado. ¿El Sr. Kalin detectó algo extraño en él en la llamada telefónica? En absoluto, dijo. Al parecer, Putin había sido claro y conciso en todo lo que decía.

Sin embargo, incluso si logra presentar un acuerdo con Ucrania como una gloriosa victoria sobre el neonazismo, su posición en casa debe debilitarse.

Cada vez más personas se darán cuenta de que se extralimitó mucho, y las historias de los soldados que han sido asesinados o capturados ya se están difundiendo rápidamente.









Ukraine conflict: Putin lays out his demands in Turkish phone call – The Miss Internet


Turkey has positioned itself with great care to be the go-between with Russia and Ukraine - and this seems to be paying off. On Thursday afternoon, President Vladimir Putin rang the Turkish President, Recep Tayyip Erdogan, and told him what Russia's precise demands were for a peace deal with...




themissinternet.com


----------



## Jikme (18 Mar 2022)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 988713
> 
> 
> Operación cuidadosa....mis cojones



Los Kremlinitas están diciendo que Rusia, al contrario que EEUU en Irak, está intentando minimizar la destrucción y las bajas civiles. Esos mamarrachos, por no perder la costumbre, quedarán retratados como subnormales. Por supuesto iran cambiando el argumentario sobre la marcha como vienen haciendo, diran que han sido los propios ucranianos para echar la culpa a los rusos o que esos edificios estaban llenos de nazis o cualquier cosa que se les ocurra.


----------



## ferrys (18 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Dijimos hace tiempo que son tonterías. Los MIG29, los manpad, etc, etc, son tonterías. Lo que tiene que hacer las americanos es mandar los F35 ya. Y los fantásticos portaviones meterles en el mar negro. Con dos cojones. La brunete que caliente y para Ucrania.
Esto es lo que queremos ver y no tantas mariconadas. Estamos hartos de fantasmas, corralitos, defaults y press conferences..


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (18 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 988712



¿Donde estan las bolsas?

¿Forma parte del plan?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Que bien suena esto en tu cabeza



te doy un zanks y eso que no sé ni a lo que respondes


----------



## ferrys (18 Mar 2022)

Flipando me encuentro, Yihaaaaa


----------



## rejon (18 Mar 2022)

Algun@ tiene también la sensación de que en este asunto no se nos está contando toda la verdad?


----------



## Teuro (18 Mar 2022)

DasLicht dijo:


> Este es el Zelenski
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 988593
> 
> ...



Es complicado que un desprepuciado sea nazi.


----------



## arriondas (18 Mar 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> En realidad España estaría igual sin la OTAN. Mucho más tranquilos como los irlandeses.
> 
> No nos sirve de nada. Nuestro único problema real es Marruecos y Ceuta y Melilla y queda fuera de la OTAN.



Y esa es la verdad. Que España esté dentro o fuera de la OTAN no cambia nada la vida diaria de los españoles, nada. Incluso nos iría mejor.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (18 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los ucranianos han conseguido romper las bolsas.??


----------



## rejon (18 Mar 2022)

La ministra de Igualdad, Irene Montero, el secretario de Estado para la Agenda 2030, Enrique Santiago o la diputada socialista, Adriana Lastra son parte de podemitas comunistas y socialistas que exigieron la retirada de sanciones contra Rusia .

¿ Como es posible que sigan en su cargos públicos y no hayan sido cesados ya por Pedro Sánchez ?


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (18 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> te doy un zanks y eso que no sé ni a lo que respondes



Voy a buscar el mensaje que se habrá quedado muy atrás.

Era... otro plan Macnifico de algún discipulo de Zhurollov


----------



## aretai (18 Mar 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> Vuestra ceguera y fanatismo son antológicos. Por esa regla de tres, cada vez que los aviones de putin han violado el espacio aéreo europeo deberíamos haberlos invadido.



mire, yo estoy a miles de kilómetros de aquello. Leo info de un lado y de otro, veo fakes por todos lados e intento ceñirme a hechos consumados. Contrasto info y en base a eso intento hacerme una idea. ¿ceguera y fanatismo? Bueno, pues usted lo ve así


----------



## Teuro (18 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


>



Bueno, hemos mejorado, ahora solo miran espalda, pecho y brazos. Hasta 1945 lo que miraban eran los pitos.


----------



## Mink (18 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Algun@ tiene también la sensación de que en este asunto no se nos está contando toda la verdad?



Los medios no cubren una puta mierda, solamente dicen que jewinsky es muy valiente, los soldados ucranianos matan mucho, los rusos van perdiendo, pierden todos los tanques y gastan las bombas matando mujeres embarazadas.
Quien no se dedique a ir a sitios raros en inglés o a ir traduciendo por telegram del cirilico no tiene ni la mas remota idea de nada.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (18 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es complicado que un desprepuciado sea nazi.



Este es ruso.


Spoiler


----------



## rejon (18 Mar 2022)

Todo esto se puede resumir en que son repercusiones trágicas para las tropas rusas, que sus líderes las han enviado a luchar sin preparar, sin medios y sin una razón justa. 

Sobre todo esto último, porque no se puede luchar por lo que no crees. 

Los ucranianos luchan por su tierrra, su libertad, su familia, por poder decidir dónde quieren estar y cómo vivir, ... Esa es la diferencia en Ucrania y Chechenia. 

Unos caen y se levantan, mientras otros viven de rodillas.


----------



## Impresionante (18 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Bueno, hemos mejorado, ahora solo miran espalda, pecho y brazos. Hasta 1945 lo que miraban eran los pitos.



Y ahora hablan con ellos, ellos hablan a la prensa, les dejan irse y que se libren de los ukronazis, han cambiado muchas cosas, despierta


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Este es ruso.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Reportado por ensuciar el hilo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Voy a buscar el mensaje que se habrá quedado muy atrás.
> 
> Era... otro plan Macnifico de algún discipulo de Zhurollov



No, es igual, gracias


----------



## El Exterminador (18 Mar 2022)

Jikme dijo:


> Los Kremlinitas están diciendo que Rusia, al contrario que EEUU en Irak, está intentando minimizar la destrucción y las bajas civiles. Esos mamarrachos, por no perder la costumbre, quedarán retratados como subnormales. Por supuesto iran cambiando el argumentario sobre la marcha como vienen haciendo, diran que han sido los propios ucranianos para echar la culpa a los rusos o que esos edificios estaban llenos de nazis o cualquier cosa que se les ocurra.



Ya sabemos que los mamarrachos de azov (como buenos nazis que son) y cómo han aprendido de sus ídolos, eso de remilgos o consideraciones con la población civil, no entran en sus planes...de todos modos, todos los civiles que hna salido por los corredores, ya han dicho que son los perros nazis de azov, quienes disparan a los civiles que huyen...abrase visto, dejarlos sin escudos civiles para luego culpar a rusia, ESO NO ES SER DEMOCRÁTICO


----------



## Teuro (18 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> La debacle rusa es de tal calibre que el proximo presidente de Rusia no es que vaya a ser Pronorteamericano, es que posiblemente sea directamente Norteamericano.
> 
> ¿Victoria Nuland no tenia ascendencia de por esa zona del mundo?.



¿Quién debería ser el siguiente presidente de Rusia capaz de sacarla del fango en 10 años y convertirla en una potencia mundial?

Peligro, porno duro:



Spoiler


----------



## visaman (18 Mar 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> ¿Donde estan las bolsas?
> 
> ¿Forma parte del plan?



las bolsas y el plan serán en Octubre


----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Mar 2022)

En esto que va un dron ruski y encuentra un centro de comunicaciones ucro,


----------



## Michael_Knight (18 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La ministra de Igualdad, Irene Montero, el secretario de Estado para la Agenda 2030, Enrique Santiago o la diputada socialista, Adriana Lastra son parte de podemitas comunistas y socialistas que exigieron la retirada de sanciones contra Rusia .
> 
> ¿ Como es posible que sigan en su cargos públicos y no hayan sido cesados ya por Pedro Sánchez ?



¿Adriana Lastra también? Ya me extraña que haya dicho nada en contra de la opinión del gobierno, si esa señora no tiene el más mínimo sentido de la ideología ni de nada en general más allá de poder seguir viviendo de la política.


----------



## rejon (18 Mar 2022)

El embajador ruso ante la ONU advierte del peligro que representa que determinadas armas acaben en malas manos, supongo que sera "humor ruso", no me imagino mayor peligro para occidente que uno de los mayores genocidas del mundo como el hijoPutin disponga de armas y hay que ver la cantidad de ellas que tiene a su disposicion, que cachondo el embajador ruso.


----------



## Teuro (18 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *China* ha avisado que no permitirá que Estados Unidos ejerza ningún tipo de "coerción" contra sus empresas o individuos para forzar a Pekín a que adopte una postura contraria a la invasión rusa de Ucrania.
> "Si Washington adopta medidas contra los intereses legítimos de las empresas o individuos chinos", Pekín "no se quedará de brazos cruzados y formulará una respuesta contundente".



A China le da absolutamente igual el devenir de los ucranianos, total, para ellos Ucrania es como una barriada de Shangai.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> ¿Quién debería ser el siguiente presidente de Rusia capaz de sacarla del fango en 10 años y convertirla en una potencia mundial?



nadie, Putin va a volver a cambiar la constitución para gobernar desde el más allá


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A China le da absolutamente igual el devenir de los ucranianos, total, para ellos Ucrania es como una barriada de Shangai.



ya te digo, si le importan una mierda los chinos imaginemos los demás


----------



## Von Rudel (18 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A China le da absolutamente igual el devenir de los ucranianos, total, para ellos Ucrania es como una barriada de Shangai.




Que coño es ucrania para los Chinos, es como a nosotros nos dicen que pasa algo em Birmania.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> ¿Adriana Lastra también? Ya me extraña que haya dicho nada en contra de la opinión del gobierno, si esa señora no tiene el más mínimo sentido de la ideología ni de nada en general más allá de poder seguir viviendo de la política.



lo de Lastra debe ser un error, ella siempre hace lo que dice su Sánchez, eso no tiene ni pies ni cabeza


----------



## mazuste (18 Mar 2022)

Hablando de la desdolarización; hasta el mandamás de la FED, Jerome Powell, 
acaba reconociendo que el chollo se acaba:

*2 de marzo de 2022*
_*El jefe de la Fed, Powell, dice que es posible tener más de una moneda de reserva*_
* en el mundo, lo que disminuye el dominio de Estados Unidos en el mundo*

Fed Chief Powell Says It’s Possible to Have More than One Reserve Currency in the World – Diminishing the US’s Dominance in the World


----------



## Teuro (18 Mar 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> En realidad España estaría igual sin la OTAN. Mucho más tranquilos como los irlandeses.
> 
> No nos sirve de nada. Nuestro único problema real es Marruecos y Ceuta y Melilla y queda fuera de la OTAN.



Ciertamente. En realidad la política española es idiota a nivel Dios. Es el resto de la Alianza la que está interesada en que estemos dentro más que nosotros mismos, y no hemos sabido ni sabemos jugar esa carta. A España le hubiera ido muy bien con medio centenar de nukes y el ejército que nos permite tener la inversión de un 3% del PIB.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (18 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Este es ruso.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Deducimos que la bomba le pillo meando. Al pasar el orin a traves del miembro viril hizo de barrera ante las altas temperaturas de la bomba termobarica.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> ¿Adriana Lastra también? Ya me extraña que haya dicho nada en contra de la opinión del gobierno, si esa señora no tiene el más mínimo sentido de la ideología ni de nada en general más allá de poder seguir viviendo de la política.



El tonto de @rejon se debe estar forrando con su trabajo de comemierda, porque ahora escribe más que nunca.


----------



## rejon (18 Mar 2022)

La diferencia entre uno y el otro, es que el hijoPutin ha invadido un pais soberano y esta desarrollando una carniceria entre civiles y Zelenski esta luchando por defender a su pueblo y a su país de los agresores.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Deducimos que la bomba le pillo meando. Al pasar el orin a traves del miembro viril hizo de barrera ante las altas temperaturas de la bomba termobarica.



Tienes menos gracia que un pato mareado.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Voy a buscar el mensaje que se habrá quedado muy atrás.
> 
> Era... otro plan Macnifico de algún discipulo de Zhurollov



Zurullov tu puta madre cabron, ya me tienes hasta los cojones.

Pero no te voy a ignorar, te dejaré como pelele para insultos, así me voy desahogando...


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (18 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Zurullov tu puta madre cabron, ya me tienes hasta los cojones.
> 
> Pero no te voy a ignorar, te dejaré como pelele para insultos, así me voy desahogando...



ea ea ea la nena se cabrea

Me la suda que me pongas al IGNORE, como ya dije, para mi son victorias. 

yo no pongo en el ignore a nadie.

Que piel más fina teneis los prorusos, os pareceis al pequeño loco zar. 

P.D. Tu madre si que es puta y la chupa que da gusto


----------



## rejon (18 Mar 2022)

*El uso de armas químicas es un crimen de guerra según el Derecho Internacional.*
El potencial uso de armas químicas en el marco de la guerra en *Ucrania* ha vuelto a poner sobre la mesa una teórica línea roja que, a ojos del Derecho Internacional, es un crimen de guerra. La Organización para la Prohibición de las Armas Químicas (OPAQ) confirmó la utilización de este armamento en el conflicto de Siria, donde Rusia participa militarmente del lado del régimen de Bashar al Assad.


----------



## Teuro (18 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Es que Si invaden España peninsular, les falta tiempo en ayudarnos porque es el tapón para el resto de Europa. Mirad lo que han tardado en defender a los no OTAN antes bálticos.



España está en un lugar altamente estratégico a nivel mundial. En realidad somos el centro del Mundo. Paso entre Europa, África, Oriente Medio y América. España es la pinza perfecta de Europa en el lado Ruso, Si el este de Europa está vendido por Rusia, occidente lo estaría por España. Tenemos a Francia, Italia y Reino Unido a tiro.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (18 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Zurullov tu puta madre cabron, ya me tienes hasta los cojones.
> 
> Pero no te voy a ignorar, te dejaré como pelele para insultos, así me voy desahogando...



Por cierto, ahora que recuerdo, mi respuesta no era de nada que dijiste tu.

Tu sabrás por que te das por aludido.


----------



## paconan (18 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A China le da absolutamente igual el devenir de los ucranianos, total, para ellos Ucrania es como una barriada de Shangai.



Los chinos no tienen mas interés que los recursos estratégicos de ucrania, como lo consigan ya es otra historia


----------



## rejon (18 Mar 2022)

*Ucrania confirma más de 130 rescatados y 1.300 desaparecidos en el teatro de Mariúpol-*
De los escombros del Teatro Dramático de la ciudad ucraniana de Mariúpol, han sido rescatadas al menos 130 personas. El Teatro era un refugio antiaéreo y fue alcanzado el miércoles por un ataque ruso, según denunciaron las autoridades ucranianas, y en su interior se encontraban refugiados alrededor de 1.300 civiles.

El último balance de rescatados ha sido confirmado por la responsable de la comisión del Parlamento de Ucrania para los Derechos Humanos, *Liudmila Denisova,* antes de denunciar el elevado número de personas que todavía siguen desaparecidas.

«Hasta ahora, sabemos que 130 personas han sido evacuadas, pero según nuestros datos, todavía hay más de 1.300 personas en estos sótanos, en este refugio antibombas. Rezamos para que todos estén vivos, pero hasta ahora no hay información sobre ellos», ha declarado *Denisova* durante su comparecencia de este viernes, recogida por la cadena ucraniana Expreso.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Por cierto, ahora que recuerdo, mi respuesta no era de nada que dijiste tu.
> 
> Tu sabrás por que te das por aludido.



Porque eres un PELMAZO.

Aporta algo de una puta vez, llevas todo el santo hilo nada más que soltando memeces.


----------



## visaman (18 Mar 2022)

pero tu crees que mandan algo? si al sargento le sale de los cojones que no es que no


----------



## Alvin Red (18 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A China le da absolutamente igual el devenir de los ucranianos, total, para ellos Ucrania es como una barriada de Shangai.



Ojo, China importa mucho trigo de Ucrania, tiene arrendadas o compradas - no lo se - mucha tierra ucraniana, este es uno de los motivos de no atacar el centro de Ucrania, permitir la siembra y posterior cosecha de cereales.

Los rusos limitan la ofensiva a zonas no rurales sobre todo a centros industriales militares, se mueve por zonas forestales o carreteras y sitian ciudades o pueblos para ir mermando tropas ucranianas, procuran dejar el campo de labranza tranquilo.

Un aparte, es divertido ver que muchas de las fotos que se publican como un antes y un después, sale el antes en primavera florida y el después en invierno con lo que la gente ve en una cantidad de zonas verdes y otra todo gris con pequeñas partes de zonas nevadas y embarradas., creando una falsa sensación de desolación y destrucción.


----------



## Fabs (18 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Qué analistas se pierde el gobierno...



Yo no descartaría nada. XD


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Este es ruso.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Se parece a los nazis tratados por los chechenos estos días en Mariupol…


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (18 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Porque eres un PELMAZO.
> 
> Aporta algo de una puta vez, llevas todo el santo hilo nada más que soltando memeces.



Tu opinión me pasa por el arco del triunfo.

Pondre lo que me salga de la punta de la polla, y si te jode alla tu.

P.D. Yo tambien tengo que tragar tus chorradas. Y me jodo y me aguanto


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Mar 2022)

*Helicóptero.*


----------



## rejon (18 Mar 2022)

*El ministro de Defensa de Ucrania pide salir a la calle contra el Gobierno «pro Putin» de Sánchez.*

El ministro de Defensa de Ucrania, *Oleksi Reznikov*, ha pedido a los españoles que se manifiesten en la calle «contra su gobierno medio comunista» y «pro Putin», en alusión a la cuota de Podemos en el Ejecutivo de *Pedro Sánchez*. Son conocidas las conexiones ideológicas de Podemos con el régimen de *Vladimir Putin*, difundiendo por ejemplo sus bulos como que las armas españolas han acabado en manos de «nazis ucranianos».

En una intervención ante el Parlamento europeo, el ministro de Defensa ucraniano ha criticado a los *«gobiernos que ahora son medio comunistas o pro Putin»*. Reznikov intervino por videoconferencia ante la Comisión de Defensa y Exteriores de la Eurocámara y reclamó a los europarlamentarios que presionen a «los gobiernos que ahora son medio comunistas o pro Putin en esos países», entre los que ha citado expresamente a España.

«Por favor, salgan a las calles, hagan manifestaciones, pregúnteles qué han hecho por Ucrania», ha enfatizado Reznikov.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (18 Mar 2022)

Soldados de las fuerzas especiales chechenas liberan edificio tras edificio en Mariupol. Sí, no está sucediendo tan rápido como a todos les gustaría. Pero en cada departamento y en cada sótano puede haber civiles y niños, por lo que nuestros combatientes no tienen prisa. Los azovitas se aprovechan de esto, ocupan los pisos superiores de los edificios residenciales para luego acusar a las tropas rusas de disparar a los civiles, se fusionan con los lugareños, se visten de civil y luego escapan vergonzosamente. Estas tomas muestran la liberación de familias con niños de la zona de peligro, que pasaron varios días en el sótano. Sus vidas ya no corren peligro.


----------



## pemebe (18 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Llevan 3 semanas largas, y aun no controlan Mariupol y van por "zonas".
> 
> Mis cojones que "todo va según el plan".



Tomar una ciudad casa por casa intentando minimizar la muerte de civiles es muy lento.

Compara esto con Alepo.
Cuatro años, cinco meses y tres días de sitio y de combate inclemente en las calles y desde el aire, barrio a barrio, distrito a distrito, posición a posición, ofensiva a ofensiva. Desde 2012 a 2016. Más de 5 meses desde que estuvo completamente cercada (y sin el respeto por los civiles que se está teniendo ahota).

Por eso es impensable que los rusos vayan a entrar en Kiev o en Kharkov (ciudades mucho más fortificadas de lo que nunca estuvo Alepo).


----------



## Teuro (18 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Este es ruso.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Bueno, pero también es desprepuciado.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (18 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> España está en un lugar altamente estratégico a nivel mundial. En realidad somos el centro del Mundo. Paso entre Europa, África, Oriente Medio y América. España es la pinza perfecta de Europa en el lado Ruso, Si el este de Europa está vendido por Rusia, occidente lo estaría por España. Tenemos a Francia, Italia y Reino Unido a tiro.


----------



## tomcat ii (18 Mar 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Los ucranianos han conseguido romper las bolsas.??



La de Moscú se la han roto ellos solitos.


----------



## Petrov (18 Mar 2022)

Manda huevos que antes se va a quedar España sin comida en sus supermercados que Ukrania que esta en guerra.
Por otra parte instagram sigue funcionando en Rusia a ratos pero funciona, como engañan a la gente.


----------



## Teuro (18 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Y ahora hablan con ellos, ellos hablan a la prensa, les dejan irse y que se libren de los ukronazis, han cambiado muchas cosas, despierta



La verdad es que hay que ser sumamente gilipollas para tatuarse motivos políticos, delictivos o incluso amorosos en la piel. Los políticos te traen problemas ante estados totalitarios, los delictivos es una confesión ante la policía y los amorosos, nada peor que tener tatuado el nombre de la exmujer, salvo que la siguiente novia más que por el físico te fijes en que nombre tiene.


----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Mar 2022)

❗*El aeropuerto de Mariupol quedó completamente bajo el control del DPR*


----------



## Discordante (18 Mar 2022)

[/QUOTE]


TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Soldados de las fuerzas especiales chechenas liberan edificio tras edificio en Mariupol. Sí, no está sucediendo tan rápido como a todos les gustaría. Pero en cada departamento y en cada sótano puede haber civiles y niños, por lo que nuestros combatientes no tienen prisa. Los azovitas se aprovechan de esto, ocupan los pisos superiores de los edificios residenciales para luego acusar a las tropas rusas de disparar a los civiles, se fusionan con los lugareños, se visten de civil y luego escapan vergonzosamente. Estas tomas muestran la liberación de familias con niños de la zona de peligro, que pasaron varios días en el sótano. Sus vidas ya no corren peligro.



No voy a darmelas de experto pero ese derroche de municion a la nada (la mitad de los disparos no dan ni al edificio) no me parece muy de "fuerzas especiales" si no mas bien de fuerzas paco. Lo normal es tener alguien en el grupo con bazooka para esos nidos "francotiradores" y no tener a 30 tios al descubierto disparando desde la cintura (es que alguno ni apunta).


----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Zurullov tu puta madre cabron, ya me tienes hasta los cojones.
> 
> Pero no te voy a ignorar, te dejaré como pelele para insultos, así me voy desahogando...










* Z U R U L L O V*


----------



## Salamandra (18 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> España está en un lugar altamente estratégico a nivel mundial. En realidad somos el centro del Mundo. Paso entre Europa, África, Oriente Medio y América. España es la pinza perfecta de Europa en el lado Ruso, Si el este de Europa está vendido por Rusia, occidente lo estaría por España. Tenemos a Francia, Italia y Reino Unido a tiro.



Yo el centro geoestratégico no lo tengo tan claro. Más céntrico veo Italia y Grecia para estabilizar Europa Asia y Africa. America y Australia quedan muy lejos.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (18 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Soldados de las fuerzas especiales chechenas liberan edificio tras edificio en Mariupol. Sí, no está sucediendo tan rápido como a todos les gustaría. Pero en cada departamento y en cada sótano puede haber civiles y niños, por lo que nuestros combatientes no tienen prisa. Los azovitas se aprovechan de esto, ocupan los pisos superiores de los edificios residenciales para luego acusar a las tropas rusas de disparar a los civiles, se fusionan con los lugareños, se visten de civil y luego escapan vergonzosamente. Estas tomas muestran la liberación de familias con niños de la zona de peligro, que pasaron varios días en el sótano. Sus vidas ya no corren peligro.



Das asco y vergüenza ajena.


----------



## Argentium (18 Mar 2022)

*Rusia contempla las “importaciones paralelas” después de que las principales marcas suspendan sus ventas – Reuters*
13:08 || 18/03/2022


----------



## rejon (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Mar 2022)

No voy a darmelas de experto pero ese derroche de municion a la nada (la mitad de los disparos no dan ni al edificio) no me parece muy de "fuerzas especiales" si no mas bien de fuerzas paco. Lo normal es tener alguien en el grupo con bazooka para esos nidos "francotiradores" y no tener a 30 tios al descubierto disparando desde la cintura (es que alguno ni apunta).
[/QUOTE]
Fuego de cobertura y maniobra de distracción…se supone que los otros entran por el sótano…


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Mar 2022)

Un hilo que propongo a alguien con más bagaje que yo, y que sería muy interesante, són las diferencias reales entre la cultura ucraniana y la rusa. De idioma, literatura, arte, etc, historicamente hablando. Lo mismo que la supuesta cultura catalana respecto a la española, porque sospecho que se ha hecho lo mismo a nivel de idioma y cultura desde hace no mucho tiempo a esta parte....


----------



## Mellizio (18 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania confirma más de 130 rescatados y 1.300 desaparecidos en el teatro de Mariúpol-*
> De los escombros del Teatro Dramático de la ciudad ucraniana de Mariúpol, han sido rescatadas al menos 130 personas. El Teatro era un refugio antiaéreo y fue alcanzado el miércoles por un ataque ruso, según denunciaron las autoridades ucranianas, y en su interior se encontraban refugiados alrededor de 1.300 civiles.
> 
> El último balance de rescatados ha sido confirmado por la responsable de la comisión del Parlamento de Ucrania para los Derechos Humanos, *Liudmila Denisova,* antes de denunciar el elevado número de personas que todavía siguen desaparecidas.
> ...



Ni un video ni una foto de ningun rescatado en el teatro, lo unico que ha mostrado la television por lo menos 20x veces de que ponia NIÑOS en grande... Nose rick , en estas cosas de la guerra hay que verlo y ni aun así me fio..


----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Rusia contempla las “importaciones paralelas” después de que las principales marcas suspendan sus ventas – Reuters*
> 13:08 || 18/03/2022



Siempre les quedará montar boutiques de falsificaciones de Ali Express, Occidente siempre pierde.

Hagedrec!


----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Mar 2022)

SITUACIÓN MILITAR DE UCRANIA EL 17 DE MARZO DE 2022 (según southfront)


----------



## Roedr (18 Mar 2022)

No voy a darmelas de experto pero ese derroche de municion a la nada (la mitad de los disparos no dan ni al edificio) no me parece muy de "fuerzas especiales" si no mas bien de fuerzas paco. Lo normal es tener alguien en el grupo con bazooka para esos nidos "francotiradores" y no tener a 30 tios al descubierto disparando desde la cintura (es que alguno ni apunta).
[/QUOTE]

Habría que ver a 'las fuerzas especiales' de la OTAN, como los Seals, sin superioridad aérea enfrentándose en una batalla de verdad a estos 'pacos'. Yo creo que iban a durar tanto como el Walli. Los videojuegos hacen mucho daño.


----------



## computer_malfuction (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (18 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> * Z U R U L L O V*



Zurullov te pega cuarenta patadas en cualquier tema, solo haceís que reconocer vuestra indigencia cerebral.


----------



## Discordante (18 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Fuego de cobertura y maniobra de distracción…se supone que los otros entran por el sótano…



Cuando entran en el sotano ya no hay disparos. No es cobertura. Es fuego de represalia en todo caso. Han recibido un ataque desde esa direccion y la barren. Pero normalmente eso en las fuerzas especiales se hace con armas explosivas (meten un pepino por la ventana y adios posicion) no con 30 soldados disparando todo su cargador en 3 segundos y con fuego de cintura (algunos no llevan el rifle ni al hombro).

Eso es mas de tropa regular.


----------



## Roedr (18 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Un hilo que propongo a alguien con más bagaje que yo, y que sería muy interesante, són las diferencias reales entre la cultura ucraniana y la rusa. De idioma, literatura, arte, etc, historicamente hablando. Lo mismo que la supuesta cultura catalana respecto a la española, porque sospecho que se ha hecho lo mismo a nivel de idioma y cultura desde hace no mucho tiempo a esta parte....



Sí, a mí lo de Ucrania, me huele a lo que pasaría al siguiente día de una Cataluña independiente: aniquilación de todo lo español.


----------



## otroyomismo (18 Mar 2022)

> No voy a darmelas de experto pero ese derroche de municion a la nada (la mitad de los disparos no dan ni al edificio) no me parece muy de "fuerzas especiales" si no mas bien de fuerzas paco. Lo normal es tener alguien en el grupo con bazooka para esos nidos "francotiradores" y no tener a 30 tios al descubierto disparando desde la cintura (es que alguno ni apunta).



Yo veo un video de cara a la galeria, propagandistico. Nada mas.

Hasta jugando a airsoft se tiene mas cuidado.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Objetivo civil usado para fines militares....


----------



## Trajanillo (18 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Dijimos hace tiempo que son tonterías. Los MIG29, los manpad, etc, etc, son tonterías. Lo que tiene que hacer las americanos es mandar los F35 ya. Y los fantásticos portaviones meterles en el mar negro. Con dos cojones. La brunete que caliente y para Ucrania.
> Esto es lo que queremos ver y no tantas mariconadas. Estamos hartos de fantasmas, corralitos, defaults y press conferences..



Yo no se porque ese ardor guerrero no lo gastais yendo a Ucrania a luchar contra los malvados rusos


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Fuego de cobertura y maniobra de distracción…se supone que los otros entran por el sótano…



Cuando entran en el sotano ya no hay disparos. No es cobertura. Es fuego de represalia en todo caso. Han recibido un ataque desde esa direccion y la barren. Pero normalmente eso en las fuerzas especiales se hace con armas explosivas (meten un pepino por la ventana y adios posicion) no con 30 soldados disparando todo su cargador en 3 segundos y con fuego de cintura (algunos no llevan el rifle ni al hombro).
[/QUOTE]
Bueno, si tienes que meterte por el sótano rompiendo una puerta o una ventana ese ruido sirve para que los de arriba no se enteren…


----------



## Marco Porcio (18 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Un hilo que propongo a alguien con más bagaje que yo, y que sería muy interesante, són las diferencias reales entre la cultura ucraniana y la rusa. De idioma, literatura, arte, etc, historicamente hablando. Lo mismo que la supuesta cultura catalana respecto a la española, porque sospecho que se ha hecho lo mismo a nivel de idioma y cultura desde hace no mucho tiempo a esta parte....



He visto propaganda en ambos bandos de san Jorge matando al dragón como si fuera el enemigo... Sacrificio de cristianos es todo esto, algunos guarros estarán contentos.


----------



## rejon (18 Mar 2022)

Los nazis de Rusia creían que en 3 días iban a tomar Kiev, matar o hacer salir por patas al presi y poner a un títere. 

De momento van 3 semanas, más de 7000 nazis rusos pelaos, entre ellos 4 generales nazis, 15.000 nazis rusos heridos..las sanciones a más y el hijoPutin encerrando a miles de rusos no nazis que se manifiestan, incluso a gente de su gabinete. 

Toda una victoria, sin duda.


----------



## Zhukov (18 Mar 2022)

Interesante artículo sobre qué se hará después de la guerra con Ucrania









Опустить и отпустить? Ни в коем случае!


На недавнем брифинге Минобороны РФ были перечислены те регионы Украины, население которых выступает, как выразился генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков, «за добропорядочные взаимоотношения» с Россией. Речь шла о Запорожской, Днепропетровской, Черниговской, Харьковской, Херсонской, Николаевской...




antimaydan.info


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (18 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Cuando entran en el sotano ya no hay disparos. No es cobertura. Es fuego de represalia en todo caso. Han recibido un ataque desde esa direccion y la barren. Pero normalmente eso en las fuerzas especiales se hace con armas explosivas (meten un pepino por la ventana y adios posicion) no con 30 soldados disparando todo su cargador en 3 segundos y con fuego de cintura (algunos no llevan el rifle ni al hombro).



Bueno, si tienes que meterte por el sótano rompiendo una puerta o una ventana ese ruido sirve para que los de arriba no se enteren…

[/QUOTE]
Pero lo mismo que lo sabes tu lo saben ellos ¿no?. Tendrá que ir acompañado de más medidas como inhibidores de móviles o de radios o yo que sé.

Como argumento sigue siendo verdad pero será más complicado ¿no?


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (18 Mar 2022)

Empiezo ahora a mirar noticias y leo que los rusos han pegado otro estacazo con misiles en Lvov, está claro que cualquier instalación que tengan los ukros por esa zona va a acabar reventada incluyendo cualquier eventual depósito de armas (pagadas por el contribuyente-remero occidental....)


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Mar 2022)

*Hijnorante.*


----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Yo no se porque ese ardor guerrero no lo gastais yendo a Ucrania a luchar contra los malvados rusos



O a vivir a Rusia lejos del yugo Otánico?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Empiezo ahora a mirar noticias y leo que los rusos han pegado otro estacazo con misiles en Lvov, está claro que cualquier instalación que tengan los ukros por esa zona va a acabar reventada incluyendo cualquier eventual depósito de armas (pagadas por el contribuyente-remero occidental....)



¿Cómo era aquello? ¡Ah, sí! *Esta guerra la ganamos entre todos.*


----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los nazis de Rusia creían que en 3 días iban a tomar Kiev, matar o hacer salir por patas al presi y poner a un títere.
> 
> De momento van 3 semanas, más de 7000 nazis rusos pelaos, entre ellos 4 generales nazis, 15.000 nazis rusos heridos..las sanciones a más y el hijoPutin encerrando a miles de rusos no nazis que se manifiestan, incluso a gente de su gabinete.
> 
> Toda una victoria, sin duda.



Está en el plan, juegan al despiste.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## EGO (18 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> No voy a darmelas de experto pero ese derroche de municion a la nada (la mitad de los disparos no dan ni al edificio) no me parece muy de "fuerzas especiales" si no mas bien de fuerzas paco. Lo normal es tener alguien en el grupo con bazooka para esos nidos "francotiradores" y no tener a 30 tios al descubierto disparando desde la cintura (es que alguno ni apunta).



Son follacabras de hoperaciones hezpeciales.

¿Alguien creia que esa gente iba a combatir como un occidental?

Aunque el follacabras se equipe como occidental...follacabras se queda.Que se vayan a Siria que los combates son mas de su estilo.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Bueno, si tienes que meterte por el sótano rompiendo una puerta o una ventana ese ruido sirve para que los de arriba no se enteren…



Pero lo mismo que lo sabes tu lo saben ellos ¿no?. Tendrá que ir acompañado de más medidas como inhibidores de móviles o de radios o yo que sé.

Como argumento sigue siendo verdad pero será más complicado ¿no?
[/QUOTE]
_Pues si, si te hacen esa cosita, fuego de esa forma, es que es para entrar por algún lado. Incluso derribando la pared de una habitación a otra. Ahora toca ver por donde te van a entrar.

Si eres francotirador tienes que cambiar de posición…lo más rápido posible.
_


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Mar 2022)

Solo conocí un ucraniano una vez, un tipo extraño obsesionado con el fitness y que en su perfil de Facebook aparecía con un Colt M-4 encarado. Recuerdo que una vez esperando a mi novia de Belgorod, la cual trabajaba en su misma empresa, coincidimos en la puerta. Lo único que me dijo el pedazo de cerdo cabron, es que mi novia era muy guapa y que terminaría follándosela, así, sin venir a cuento ni dar las buenas tardes. Era un armario ropero, así que me hice el sueco. Pero todo esto que pasa ahora lo entiendo mejor recordando a aquel pedazo de simio brutal y descerebrado.


----------



## WN62 (18 Mar 2022)

Otro a abonar girasoles. ANOTHER top Russian commander killed as death toll hits 7,000


----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Mar 2022)

Según la activista política y de derechos humanos georgiana Mariam Geguchdze, 2 mercenarios georgianos fueron liquidados hoy en Irpin. Davit Ratiani y Gia Beruashvili.


----------



## El-Mano (18 Mar 2022)

Aquí explican el suceso de los dos helicópteros rusos "disparando al aire". El idioma de los piratas no lo entiendo demasiado, pero creo que he entendido que es una forma de hacer disparos como si fuera una artillería, aunque de esa forma pierde precisión y eficacia explosiva y no es tan útil, pero evitas entrar en espacio aéreo hostil para helicópteross. También es difícil o imposible de usar esa maniobra con tropas aliadas cercas por la baja precisión. Parece ser que ya lo hacía la unión sovietica, y me atrevería a decir que estarían disparando previo a alguna ofensiva ucraniana o alguna retirada. Añado: incluso creo que lo podrían hacer desde detrás de algún montaña para que no le detecten ni los radares.


----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Zurullov te pega cuarenta patadas en cualquier tema, solo haceís que reconocer vuestra indigencia cerebral.



Las patadas de las pega a ti por dentro de la tripa el bebé turcochino qué esperáis juntos, lol.

*ZURULLOV*


----------



## Bartleby (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

WN62 dijo:


> Otro a abonar girasoles. ANOTHER top Russian commander killed as death toll hits 7,000



Que lleguen a 70.000.

Por lo visto en Rusia son un poco duros de oídos y no se enteran de que va la operación especial ésta.

A ver si con 70.000 le llega el rumor a alguno a sus oídos...


----------



## vettonio (18 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No voy a darmelas de experto pero ese derroche de municion a la nada (la mitad de los disparos no dan ni al edificio) no me parece muy de "fuerzas especiales" si no mas bien de fuerzas paco. Lo normal es tener alguien en el grupo con bazooka para esos nidos "francotiradores" y no tener a 30 tios al descubierto disparando desde la cintura (es que alguno ni apunta).



Fuego de cobertura y maniobra de distracción…se supone que los otros entran por el sótano…

[/QUOTE]
Tengo la impresión de que ese edificio ya había sido limpiado.

Digamos que se repitió la toma.

Fuego de distracción es seguir tirando y sacar a los civiles en plena refriega -si no queda otra- no con parsimonia y besando a los niños.

En cualquier caso, los usanos, habrían echado demolido el edificio sin importar que los civiles quedaran atrapados en el sótano bajo toneladas de escombros. Lo hemos visto hasta la saciedad.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (18 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Yo el centro geoestratégico no lo tengo tan claro. Más céntrico veo Italia y Grecia para estabilizar Europa Asia y Africa. America y Australia quedan muy lejos.



No tienen salida al Atlántico.
Ese es el motivo por el cual en América hablan español y no griego.


----------



## @Durruty (18 Mar 2022)

Ya...

Al *Zurullov*, cuando alguien le arrincona y desmonta sus argumentos de flipao maniaco-paranoico, te mete en el ignore rapidísimo, para que nunca más puedas debatir con el y poder dejarlo en evidencia...

El Zurullov, capitán general de los flipaos maniaco-paranoicos, vive muy cómodamente sin disidencia...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Fuego de cobertura y maniobra de distracción…se supone que los otros entran por el sótano…



Tengo la impresión de que ese edificio ya había sido limpiado.

Digamos que se repitió la toma.

Fuego de distracción es seguir tirando y sacar a los civiles en plena refriega -si no queda otra- no con parsimonia y besando a los niños.

En cualquier caso, los usanos, habrían echado demolido el edificio sin importar que los civiles quedaran atrapados en el sótano bajo toneladas de escombros. Lo hemos visto hasta la saciedad.
[/QUOTE]
No tiene que ser para sacar civiles, puede ser de distracción para otra cosa…los vietmanitas tiraban petardos o cohetes de feria (cuanto más ruido mejor).


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Mar 2022)

*Otánico = Satánico*


----------



## Abu-Yunis (18 Mar 2022)

No voy a darmelas de experto pero ese derroche de municion a la nada (la mitad de los disparos no dan ni al edificio) no me parece muy de "fuerzas especiales" si no mas bien de fuerzas paco. Lo normal es tener alguien en el grupo con bazooka para esos nidos "francotiradores" y no tener a 30 tios al descubierto disparando desde la cintura (es que alguno ni apunta).
[/QUOTE]

Solo es rodaje de publicidad, como la mayoría de lo que vemos de esta guerra, por ambos bandos.


----------



## Zepequenhô (18 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Algun@ tiene también la sensación de que en este asunto no se nos está contando toda la verdad?



Cada vez que te leo.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Mar 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> No voy a darmelas de experto pero ese derroche de municion a la nada (la mitad de los disparos no dan ni al edificio) no me parece muy de "fuerzas especiales" si no mas bien de fuerzas paco. Lo normal es tener alguien en el grupo con bazooka para esos nidos "francotiradores" y no tener a 30 tios al descubierto disparando desde la cintura (es que alguno ni apunta).



Solo es rodaje de publicidad, como la mayoría de lo que vemos de esta guerra, por ambos bandos.
[/QUOTE]
Puede ser…o no…


----------



## Juan Palomo (18 Mar 2022)

Rusia celebra en directo la anexión de Crimea con un concierto, ir arriba a Internacional y ahí elegir canal Rusia 24 (POCCNR)





__





PHOTOCALL.TV - Televisión y radio online


Disfruta, en directo y online, de la emisión de tus canales favoritos.




photocall.tv





Ahora está Putin hablando


----------



## vladimirovich (18 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Putin dijo que necesitaría negociaciones cara a cara entre él y el presidente Zelensky
> 
> 
> *Conflicto en Ucrania: Putin expone sus demandas en llamada telefónica turca*
> ...



¿Putin dice ahora que quiere negociar cara a cara con Zelensky?.

¿Eso que huelo es caquita?


----------



## Salamandra (18 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> No tienen salida al Atlántico.
> Ese es el motivo por el cual en América hablan español y no griego.



Al Atlántico hay muchas salidas. Pero con Gibraltar cierras el Mediterráneo, otra forma de verlo. La verdad es que ésto es como un caleidoscopio.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> ¿Esto se ha publicado en medios de comunicación turcos? ¿Como interpretas su publicación en relación a la posición real de Turquía en el conflicto?



Me he intentado informar algo antes de contestarte.

Sí se ha publicado en unos de los periódicos turcos más importantes, sería el periódico más independiente ( si eso existe). El rotativo no tiene una posición clara hacia el gobierno y ha sacado a la luz varios escándalos de este.

La relación entre el artículo de opinión y la posición del gobierno de Turquía no creo que coincidan en fines, en el fondo es seguro algo más cercano a lo que deben pensar.

Que Zelensky se ha pegado un tiro en el pie, lo comparto. Zelensky es un cómico profesional llegado al Gobierno, lo que te acerca a las masas. Pero alejado del poder fáctico. No tiene estudios políticos, no tiene visión, estrategia....

En un arlequín colocado por los que manejan los hilos.

Ha buscado gloria personal, a él le va como anillo al dedo el papel mediático que protagoniza. Pero como un lenguaje explosivo y vulgar.

La posición real de Turquía la desconozco, la desconozco a nivel mundial y desconozco a nivel Europeo que espera. Lo que hace que no pueda tener una idea clara de que espera de Ucraina.

Erdogan le da mil vueltas a Zelensky seguro, sí creo que todos los líderes serios lo ven como un patán a los pies de USA. Pero un Patán que está complicando el tema.

Turquía ha provisto de drones a Ucraina y seguirá proveyendo, quizás no tantos a raíz del encuentro de Lavrov en Turquía, que creo debió ser unos de los temas importantes. Por eso USA ha dicho que proporcionará drones a ucraina.
Otro tema importante que trataron junto a Lavrov sería el paso de armadas por el estrecho del Bósforo.

Turquía debe estar jugando a varias bandas como una nación importante por su situación estratégica.

Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (18 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Soldados de las fuerzas especiales chechenas liberan edificio tras edificio en Mariupol. Sí, no está sucediendo tan rápido como a todos les gustaría. Pero en cada departamento y en cada sótano puede haber civiles y niños, por lo que nuestros combatientes no tienen prisa. Los azovitas se aprovechan de esto, ocupan los pisos superiores de los edificios residenciales para luego acusar a las tropas rusas de disparar a los civiles, se fusionan con los lugareños, se visten de civil y luego escapan vergonzosamente. Estas tomas muestran la liberación de familias con niños de la zona de peligro, que pasaron varios días en el sótano. Sus vidas ya no corren peligro.



Al fin, esto si es PROPAGANDA DE CALIDAC.
Ya era hora, estoy hasta las narices del gordo ferreras repitiendo la misma basura una y otra vez.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Al Atlántico hay muchas salidas. Pero con Gibraltar cierras el Mediterráneo, otra forma de verlo. La verdad es que ésto es como un caleidoscopio.



Te queda el canal de Suez para poder cerrar el mar…antes de construir el canal era así ahora pues no.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Mar 2022)

Aviación rusa destruye baterías de lanzacohetes múltiple BM-21 Grad en la región de Chernihiv.


----------



## vladimirovich (18 Mar 2022)

Para Putin la temporada de matar ucranianos se acaba.

Llega la temporada de matar rusos.

Los rusos no van a aceptar que siga como presidente un looser.

Va a tener que matar a muchos rusos.


----------



## Discordante (18 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Hace semanas dije que esta guerra nos iba a traer otro retroceso mas de libertades y derechos frente a los estados.

Al final se instaura la dialectica belica, todo vale por la victoria, y se mandan a tomar por culo todas las leyes, normas y moralidad de la sociedad.

Si hizo en la pandemia y se esta haciendo ahora. Y tambien dije que a diferencia de cuando esto ocurrio hace 80 años hoy en dia no hay ningun pais en la tierra que sea hegemonico y tenga en su sociedad el respeto por las libertades individuales.

Esta es como la 1º GM de aqui solo van a salir regimenes fascitas, rupturas del comercio, miseria y retrocesos civiles.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Mar 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Aquí explican el suceso de los dos helicópteros rusos "disparando al aire". El idioma de los piratas no lo entiendo demasiado, pero creo que he entendido que es una forma de hacer disparos como si fuera una artillería, aunque de esa forma pierde precisión y eficacia explosiva y no es tan útil, pero evitas entrar en espacio aéreo hostil para helicópteross. También es difícil o imposible de usar esa maniobra con tropas aliadas cercas por la baja precisión. Parece ser que ya lo hacía la unión sovietica, y me atrevería a decir que estarían disparando previo a alguna ofensiva ucraniana o alguna retirada. Añado: incluso creo que lo podrían hacer desde detrás de algún montaña para que no le detecten ni los radares.



Fuego de interdicción, es una misión artillera. Es posible que sea eso. O fuego de hostigamiento, quien sabe.

Descifrar eso con un simple video es estupido, son discusiones bizantinas que a veces ocupan varias páginas del hilo. Pero bueno, que cada cual opine de lo que quiera.


----------



## Roedr (18 Mar 2022)

Si un etarra como Boye se pone a defender a los rusos y éstos se dejan creo que terminaré apoyando a la OTAN.


----------



## visaman (18 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Solo conocí un ucraniano una vez, un tipo extraño obsesionado con el fitness y que en su perfil de Facebook aparecía con un Colt M-4 encarado. Recuerdo que una vez esperando a mi novia de Belgorod, la cual trabajaba en su misma empresa, coincidimos en la puerta. Lo único que me dijo el pedazo de cerdo cabron, es que mi novia era muy guapa y que terminaría follándosela, así, sin venir a cuento ni dar las buenas tardes. Era un armario ropero, así que me hice el sueco. Pero todo esto que pasa ahora lo entiendo mejor recordando a aquel pedazo de simio brutal y descerebrado.



y al final quien se follo a la novia el armario o tu? apuesto por ti


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> y al final quien se follo a la novia el armario o tu? apuesto por ti



jajajaja....premio!!!


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Mar 2022)

Sospechen cuando los mismos que han introducido a millones de moros y negros en Europa y que no se sabe quien los mantiene, sin ningún tipo de documentación, sin vacunas, en edad militar y con unas pintas que dan miedo ....

nos dicen que son seres de luz que vienen a pagarnos las pensiones 

y esa misma gente señala a cualquier ruso que esté integrado en cualquier país europeo, como si tuviese la culpa de lo que está pasando. 

Me pregunto por qué los rusos no han ido a pagarles las pensiones a los ucranianos ! 

¿ la " globalización " no sirve para la gente de la misma etnia y origen cultural ?


----------



## vettonio (18 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Tremendo. Cada día hay más vídeos de personas atadas a las farolas. Este es todavía peor ya que los torturados son niños indefensos, siempre en zona bajo control Ucro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es increíble, vomitivo. Típico de hienas cobardes.

No saldrá en ningún mass mierda occidental, donde solo se dedican a recoger los despachos y los servicios de imágenes convenientemente filtradas. Y no te3ndrían mas que meterse en internet como nosotros y ver la realidad.

Tendrá que llegar el día en que muchos serán puestos en la picota ante la inexcusable falta de ética periodística.

Ya llegará, ya.


----------



## Roedr (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## vladimirovich (18 Mar 2022)

Juan Palomo dijo:


> Rusia celebra en directo la anexión de Crimea con un concierto, ir arriba a Internacional y ahí elegir canal Rusia 24 (POCCNR)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, que desesperacion, celebrando la anexion de Crimea en 2014...hace 3 semanas iban a entrar en Leopolis.


----------



## WasP (18 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Soldados de las fuerzas especiales chechenas liberan edificio tras edificio en Mariupol. Sí, no está sucediendo tan rápido como a todos les gustaría. Pero en cada departamento y en cada sótano puede haber civiles y niños, por lo que nuestros combatientes no tienen prisa. Los azovitas se aprovechan de esto, ocupan los pisos superiores de los edificios residenciales para luego acusar a las tropas rusas de disparar a los civiles, se fusionan con los lugareños, se visten de civil y luego escapan vergonzosamente. Estas tomas muestran la liberación de familias con niños de la zona de peligro, que pasaron varios días en el sótano. Sus vidas ya no corren peligro.



Distópico....

Este no es el futuro de paz al que aspirábamos. Algo ha salido muy mal...


----------



## pemebe (18 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ttps://www.tiktok.com/@noticias_ilustradas/video/7076371284682165509



Muy bueno. Muchas gracias


----------



## explorador (18 Mar 2022)

El periodista de Gara y La Sexta Pablo Gonzalez, que tiene doble nacionalidad española y rusa, acusado formalmente de espiar para la criminal Rusia, así se pudra en la cárcel este hijo de puta


----------



## Ancient Warrior (18 Mar 2022)

Mientras tanto en Moscú


----------



## Eneko Aritza (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Mar 2022)

Pues eso, que al final esto ya es bastante curioso…
Dueños de Burger King en Rusia se niegan a cerrar restaurantes por sanciones








Burger King не сможет прекратить работу в России из-за соглашений о франшизе


18 марта – ИА SM-News. Американо-канадский концерн RBI решил избавиться от своей доли в компании




sm.news





Al final habrá restaurantes con el nombre pero bajo control total de los rusos…


----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

Gara, La Sexta, Rusia...sólo le falta ser del Barcelona para ser el hijoputa perfecto.


----------



## Teuro (18 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> No tienen salida al Atlántico.
> Ese es el motivo por el cual en América hablan español y no griego.



Bueno, y sobre todo que sean católicos en vez de musulmanes. ¿Alguien se imagina una América musulmana e integrista desde Tierra de Fuego a Alaska?.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Muy bueno. Muchas gracias



si ! este tiktoker hace resúmenes excelentes . 

( como para fiarse de Susana Griso y los panfletos desinformativos !!!)

animo a la gente que vea el vídeo. dura un minuto .


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> como este foro no admite vídeos de tik tok, copien el enlace y añadan una h al principio.
> Es un interesante y rápido resumen de la guerra .
> 
> ttps://www.tiktok.com/@noticias_ilustradas/video/7076371284682165509



no se lo pierdan


----------



## Teuro (18 Mar 2022)

@Durruty dijo:


> Ya...
> 
> Al *Zurullov*, cuando alguien le arrincona y desmonta sus argumentos de flipao maniaco-paranoico, te mete en el ignore rapidísimo, para que nunca más puedas debatir con el y poder dejarlo en evidencia...
> 
> El Zurullov, capitán general de los flipaos maniaco-paranoicos, vive muy cómodamente sin disidencia...



Lo siento, últimamente no estoy pendiente de esto. "Zurullov" es de coña ¿verdad?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Mar 2022)

El portavoz de los camioneros que han ido a la huelga, llama baboso a Biden y dice que es contrario al NWO. El gobierno entra en cólera


ya se empiezan a ver vehículos militares, de momento 1




www.burbuja.info





JODER ES VERDAD
UN COCHE MILITAR ESTILO HUMMER CERRANDO LA COMITIVA DE CAMIONES QUE IBA " PROTEGIDOS"

NI SI QUIERA SE SI TIENE ENCAJE LEGAL ESTO. AUNQUE CON LA CANTIDA DE " LEYES " ANTI PROTESTAS DE ESTOS AÑOS APROADAS CUALQUIERA SABE









USAR MILITARES EN LAS CALLES EN EL MARCO DE PROTESTAS SOCIALES Y PROFESIONALES

JODER ESTO HA ESCALADO RAPIDISIMO 
 



​


----------



## Teuro (18 Mar 2022)

Cuidadín de aquellos que dicen que han subido un 100% tras caer un 100%, lo que significa que eres un 50% más pobre. Estos trucos tan sucios pensaba que solo era cosa del Gobierno Español.


----------



## Eneko Aritza (18 Mar 2022)

Vamos que nos vamos.....


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Mar 2022)

*Cada vez entiendo más los comentarios del General Patton sobre los rusos






Huelga detienen a extremeños


EXTREMADURA REGISTRA "VARIAS" DETENCIONES EN LA REGIÓN POR EL PARO EN EL TRANSPORTE | La delegada del Gobierno en Extremadura, Yolanda García Seco, ha confirmado que ha habido "varios" detenidos por acciones violentas durante estos días de paro en el transporte por carretera, y "algunos de...




www.burbuja.info




*
* NO*

*NO ENTIENDES A PATTON*


*




*






*HHUHUHUHU*
















​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Mar 2022)

HONK HONK !

  ​

donald joseph trump​1402​1266​211​













il Donaldo Trumpo on GETTR : LET'S GO!!! https://rumble.com/vwclnx-lets-go.html


LET'S GO!!!




gettr.com












Trump on GETTR: @ilpresidento


GETTR is a brand new social media platform founded on the principles of free speech, independent thought and rejecting political censorship and “cancel culture”. With best in class technology, our goal is to create a marketplace of ideas in order to share freedom and democracy around the world.




gettr.com












Trump on GETTR: @ilpresidento


GETTR is a brand new social media platform founded on the principles of free speech, independent thought and rejecting political censorship and “cancel culture”. With best in class technology, our goal is to create a marketplace of ideas in order to share freedom and democracy around the world.




gettr.com









error 520 ray id 6ede4dfca8d78d85 20220318 132724 utc value in Gematria is 1128


error 520 ray id 6ede4dfca8d78d85 20220318 132724 utc value in Gematria is 1128 Meaning of error 520 ray id 6ede4dfca8d78d85 20220318 132724 utc In online Gematria Calculator Decoder Cipher with same phrases values search and words. English Gematria, Hebrew Gematria and Jewish Gematria - Numerology




www.gematrix.org










error 520 ray id 6ede4dfca8d78d85 value in Gematria is 825


error 520 ray id 6ede4dfca8d78d85 value in Gematria is 825 Meaning of error 520 ray id 6ede4dfca8d78d85 In online Gematria Calculator Decoder Cipher with same phrases values search and words. English Gematria, Hebrew Gematria and Jewish Gematria - Numerology




www.gematrix.org


----------



## Teuro (18 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Al Atlántico hay muchas salidas. Pero con Gibraltar cierras el Mediterráneo, otra forma de verlo. La verdad es que ésto es como un caleidoscopio.



Pena que no tengamos algo parecido al canal de Panamá, anda que no nos íbamos a forrar por cobrar el peaje de paso de barcos por el Estrecho de Gibraltar. O tiras por aquí o a doblar el Cabo de Buena Esperanza.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (18 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Si un etarra como Boye se pone a defender a los rusos y éstos se dejan creo que terminaré apoyando a la OTAN.



Entonces si a Boye le gusta follar chortinas eso significa que tú te dejarías dar por culo por un falo negro con sidra para llevarle la contraria?


----------



## golden graham (18 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


>



brootal me recuerda a Trump


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (18 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Un hilo que propongo a alguien con más bagaje que yo, y que sería muy interesante, són las diferencias reales entre la cultura ucraniana y la rusa. De idioma, literatura, arte, etc, historicamente hablando. Lo mismo que la supuesta cultura catalana respecto a la española, porque sospecho que se ha hecho lo mismo a nivel de idioma y cultura desde hace no mucho tiempo a esta parte....



Pues hasta el siglo XIII no había ninguna diferencia, eran todos habitantes de la Rus de Kiev y hablaban el mismo idioma....entre los siglos XIV-XVII el eslavo antiguo evoluciona y se forma el idioma precursor del ucraniano actual en la zona mas cercana a Polonia con ciertas diferencias respecto al ruso pero ambos siguen siendo de la misma familia de lenguas (eslavas orientales)....en el siglo XVIII-XIX al ucraniano se le llamaba "pequeño ruso" y en los siglos XVI-XVII "cosaco"...

Lo que es directamente una fábula es que haya ucranianos actuales de ascendencia germánica, las únicas poblaciones de origen seguro germánico en Ucrania estuvieron en Crimea hasta el siglo XVIII y eran descendientes de los ostrogodos...pero por lo que se sabe en el siglo XVI seguían hablando en gótico.

Godos de Crimea - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Galitzia-Rutenia, en contra de lo que reivindican los nazis ukros, es una zona poblada por eslavos desde muy antiguo , mínimo el siglo V, antes de eso estuvieron los germanos, hasta el siglo III los vándalos (asociados arqueológicamente con la llamada Cultura Przeworsk) y después los visigodos pero no dejaron ninguna poblacion en la zona, emigraron todos en la época de las grandes invasiones. Después del siglo V se asentaron en la zona los antepasados de los serbios y croatas actuales que emigraron hacia los Balcanes a finales del siglo VI, aunque algunos se quedaron ..


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## paconan (18 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Lo contestan en el mismo hilo, es mejor cagar post sin verificar





__





Marco general para las sanciones de la Unión Europea






eur-lex.europa.eu






Artículo 29 del Tratado de la Unión Europea

Artículo 215 del Tratado de Funcionamiento de la Unión Europea


----------



## Teuro (18 Mar 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


>



Creo que esto de llevar simbología nazi es más por tocar los cojones al ruso que otra cosa. Es como aquí con las esteladas, que en el fondo todo catalán se limpiaría el culo con ella, pero la sacan para tocarlos.


----------



## Teuro (18 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Para Putin la temporada de matar ucranianos se acaba.
> 
> Llega la temporada de matar rusos.
> 
> ...



Putin y su lucha, que básicamente consiste en liquidar eslavos, una especie que está en vías de extinción por falta de reproducción.


----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Mar 2022)

*Desmilitarización de Ucrania en cifras*

Actualmente destruido:
- más del 90% de los aeródromos militares, así como sistemas de misiles antiaéreos;
- 72,4% de la aviación militar;
- 62,3% de tanques y vehículos blindados;
- 51,4% y 39,7% de artillería y MLRS, respectivamente.

*El cálculo utiliza datos públicos de fuentes públicas.*


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## alcorconita (18 Mar 2022)

La doctrina china de guerra dicta que no importa si vas lento o rápido: lo primordial es no detenerse.


----------



## vettonio (18 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Al fin, esto si es PROPAGANDA DE CALIDAC.
> Ya era hora, estoy hasta las narices del gordo ferreras repitiendo la misma basura una y otra vez.



¿Y qué es lo que repite en bucle, no será el famoso misil-bengala?

Es que no le veo, ni a él ni a ninguno. Por lo que contáis aquí, que si no...


----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> brootal me recuerda a Trump



Tú me recuerdas al mongolo que vive en el segundo...Jaimito, eres tú?


----------



## golden graham (18 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Lo contestan en el mismo hilo, es mejor cagar post sin verificar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



esos articulos no dicen nada


----------



## Zhukov (18 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Extensos resúmenes de operaciones en curso, veremos que nos depara el día de hoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parte de guerra de hoy hasta las 14:00 horas









Parte de guerra 18/03/2022 – Informes


Informes de Telegram de milicia, residentes locales, resistencia – compilados y editados. 23:30 Residentes locales informan de fuerte cañoneo que hace temblar las casas, lo que ahora s…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## Argentium (18 Mar 2022)

*Rusia transfirió dólares estadounidenses para liquidar sus cupones de eurobonos*
14:49 || 18/03/2022


----------



## Archimanguina (18 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



tengo la impresión que ahora empiezan a sacar el vino bueno.


----------



## HenryP (18 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Si un etarra como Boye se pone a defender a los rusos y éstos se dejan creo que terminaré apoyando a la OTAN.




Hay que tener en cuenta que la URSS y Rusia donde más apoyo tiene en España con diferencia es en el País Vasco y Navarra. Así ha sido a lo largo de los últimos 100 años. Tanto es así que País Vasco, Navarra, Cataluña y Canarias, en Gipuzkoa con mayoría absoluta abrumadora, fueron los único que dieron un NO rotundo a la OTAN.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (18 Mar 2022)

Algunos materiales que se van colgando últimamente en el hilo dan una idea de la puta enajenación de la guerra y de los enajenados cometiendo tropelías... A mi que me perdonen y que me llamen doritero, pero están zumbados y son gente enferma. El vídeo del adulto y el menor atados a una farola con los pantalones bajados y la cara pintada de verde hiere el espíritu.

Casi 20 guerras activas en el mundo. Ahí es ná.


----------



## Gotthard (18 Mar 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


>



Este llevaba ese mismo logotipo de la calavera en 1941


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)

Me voy a tener que hacer un canal de youtube, mierda twiter no me deja poner videos largos combates de los Kadyrov contra francotiradores en Mariúpol.

Brutal!!!


----------



## Roedr (18 Mar 2022)

No sé quién es, pero canta muy bien


----------



## bigmaller (18 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Rusia transfirió dólares estadounidenses para liquidar sus cupones de eurobonos*
> 14:49 || 18/03/2022



Sueltan dolares.... Ni en rublos les pagan.


----------



## paconan (18 Mar 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> esos articulos no dicen nada



toma lee un poco, payaso





__





Marco general para las sanciones de la Unión Europea






eur-lex.europa.eu






Las medidas restrictivas pueden incluir:


el bloqueo de fondos y recursos económicos que sean propiedad o que estén controlados por personas y organizaciones específicas (como efectivo, depósitos bancarios, acciones, participaciones, etc.) cuyo acceso, traslado o venta no es posible, y bienes inmobiliarios que no se pueden vender ni alquilar;
la prohibición de visado o de viaje para impedir la entrada de personas en la UE;
prohibiciones de medidas sectoriales, por ejemplo para importar y exportar determinados productos o tecnologías.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)

Combate Aire-tierra, Gostomel hace días.


----------



## bk001 (18 Mar 2022)

Todo lo que digo a continuación es con _"animus iocandi"_ y como tal debe ser considerado:


Acabo de recibir un* thanks diferido 8 años*. Del primer hilo de la guerra en ukrania. Cito mi mensaje de 2014:

**************************************************************************************
El cambio del título del hilo me parece muy acertado.

Hace varios hilos que hablamos de guerra.

Me llama mucho la atención que tengamos tangas guerras abiertas en la que los occidentales somos parte y a mi alrededor parezca que vivimos los mundos de yupi. ienso:

Hay todo un sistema establecido para que pasen desapercibidos los desmanes de occidente por el mundo
***************************************************************************************





__





Guerra en Ucrania


¡ATENCIÓN! Para donativos al Donbass Ayuda financiera para Donbass En este post tenéis más información, Algunos compañeros me preguntaron, como se PUEDE ayudar con dinero a la gente de Donbass. Es muy facil: La transferencia se hace: - por via de Western Union - a NOMBRE de...




www.burbuja.info





Se ve que hay foreros que se están poniendo al día de lo sucedido en 2014.


----------



## Gotthard (18 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Me voy a tener que hacer un canal de youtube, mierda twiter no me deja poner videos largos combates de los Kadyrov contra francotiradores en Mariúpol.
> 
> Brutal!!!



Prueba si no en vimeo. ¿No tienes url a la fuente directa? A estas alturas ha tenido ya que empezar la fiesta chechena.


----------



## lasoziedad (18 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Creo que esto de llevar simbología nazi es más por tocar los cojones al ruso que otra cosa. Es como aquí con las esteladas, que en el fondo todo catalán se limpiaría el culo con ella, pero la sacan para tocarlos.



Si, será eso, por eso se tatuan, por tocar los cojones al ruso.


----------



## Chiclemalo (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## golden graham (18 Mar 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> tengo la impresión que ahora empiezan a sacar el vino bueno.



han dado la orden de subir una marcha


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)

Con esto no puedo, putos nazis!!

Dejad a los civiles.


----------



## SkullandPhones (18 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Desmilitarización de Ucrania en cifras*
> 
> Actualmente destruido:
> - más del 90% de los aeródromos militares, así como sistemas de misiles antiaéreos;
> ...



Se reconstruye en menos y nada. Y mucho más modernizado, gracias mongoles por ahorrar el derribo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)

Telegram


----------



## SkullandPhones (18 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Con esto no puedo, putos nazis!!
> 
> Dejad a los civiles.



Pero qué civiles, si traidores vende patrias.


----------



## SkullandPhones (18 Mar 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> tengo la impresión que ahora empiezan a sacar el vino bueno.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (18 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Combate Aire-tierra, Gostomel hace días.



Es la cabina de artillero de un mi 24, ¿no?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)

Alguien había comentado la posibilidad:

El Comando de la Fuerza Aérea de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania informó que Rusia lanzó misiles Kalibr contra Ucrania incluso desde el Mar Caspio.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)

No espero que lo suban allí.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)

Es parecido a lo que cuentas, igual es el mismo


----------



## alcorconita (18 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Cada día que pasa las similitudes con la Alemania nazi son más evidentes.


----------



## bigmaller (18 Mar 2022)

Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> Es la cabina de artillero de un mi 24, ¿no?



Ka-52


----------



## Peineto (18 Mar 2022)

Fuente. Miembros del Parlamento Europeo nominan a Zelenskyy y a la gente de Ucrania al Nobel de la Paz


----------



## Bartleby (18 Mar 2022)

Zelensky nominado al premio nobel de la paz


----------



## visaman (18 Mar 2022)

compra hoy hace un rato DIA pueblo sierra madrid no faltaba de nada poca gente, subida generalizada de precios


----------



## Harman (18 Mar 2022)

_Ayer se hablaba de esto aquí_






What is Bergoglio up to? | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is





¿Qué trama Bergoglio?


(Trad. Google)
17/03/2022

_*Nota del Saker* : para comprender completamente cuán malvado e hipócrita es todo este asunto de "consagrar" a Rusia a algo por parte de los latinos, es necesario tener en cuenta dos cosas: Ucrania es la creación del Papado y su objetivo siempre ha sido el la destrucción de Rusia y las llamadas “ apariciones marianas ” son sólo una de las muchas patrañas, falacias, falsificaciones y manifestaciones francamente satánicas de los típicos delirios espirituales latinos ( prelest ). Finalmente, les recuerdo a todos que las pautas de moderación (# 20.4) *prohíben específicamente la defensa del cristianismo latino (papismo, incluida la propaganda de las llamadas "apariciones marianas", incluido el engaño de Fátima )*“. Cualquier intento de justificar estas supuestas "consagraciones" o cualquier intento de justificar la herejía latina resultará en la prohibición del comentario enviado a la basura de su autor._

***

*¿Qué trama Bergoglio?*

por *Stephen Karganovic *para el Saker Blog

Los creyentes ortodoxos no se inmutarán por esto, y también se puede suponer que muchos seguidores de la iglesia católica romana en desintegración tampoco se impresionarán, pero sin embargo, un anuncio reciente del Vaticano sobre la "consagración" de Rusia y Ucrania el 25 de marzo (mientras que se permite cierta burla) no debe tomarse a la ligera.

Para ser precisos, puede y debe tomarse a la ligera solo en el sentido religioso, pero debe tratarse con la debida seriedad y respeto donde cuenta para el Vaticano, políticamente. Viniendo en estrecha coordinación con el inicio de la campaña brutal para aniquilar a Rusia política, moral y económicamente, el movimiento de Bergoglio, aunque vestido con un atuendo religioso, es un juego de poder secular y geopolítica, pura y simple.

La consagración está inextricablemente ligada a una supuesta aparición de la Virgen María a los pastores en Fátima, Portugal, en 1917 , esencialmente replicada, siguiendo un patrón similar, muchas décadas después, en Medjugorje, Bosnia. Este no es el lugar para analizar el evento de Fátima en gran detalle. Baste decir que fue extremadamente controvertido desde el principio.

La idea central de la "visión" de Fátima era que el destino posterior del mundo dependía místicamente de la "consagración de Rusia" al corazón de la Virgen María, porque de lo contrario los "errores de Rusia" se extenderían por todo el mundo. En el momento en que supuestamente se hizo desde lo alto la solicitud de la consagración de Rusia, la revolución bolchevique estaba en sus etapas iniciales y la referencia a los "errores" que su victoria podría propagar a nivel mundial tenía algún sentido, no solo para los católicos romanos, sino también para la gente. de otros orígenes también.

El marco de tiempo y el contexto en el que se hizo originalmente la solicitud de consagración (1917) con el fin de impedir la propagación de los "errores de Rusia" es extremadamente importante para evaluar la verdadera naturaleza y los motivos probables detrás de la iniciativa actual de Bergoglio para finalmente llevarla a cabo. y en esta situación geopolítica particular.

La revolución bolchevique logró poner a Rusia bajo el control comunista y ateo, y la formación simultánea de la Internacional Comunista, precisamente con el propósito de difundir los errores que concernían a la Santísima Virgen, obviamente debería haber creado una amenaza clara y presente que debería haber inmediatamente desencadenó la consagración solicitada, asumiendo que el Vaticano creía seriamente en la autenticidad de la narrativa de Fátima.

En cambio, el Vaticano se dedicó durante la mayor parte de la década de 1920 a buscar un acuerdo con el mismo régimen soviético contra el cual la mediadora celestial estaba advirtiendo. Le estaba ofreciendo su aquiescencia implícita a cambio de mano libre para anexar el remanente maltratado de la Iglesia ortodoxa rusa perseguida y propagar libremente el dogma católico romano a las masas rusas.

El acuerdo finalmente fracasó y el Vaticano asumió una posición militantemente anticomunista y antisoviética. Posteriormente, varios Papas hicieron lo que parecen haber sido intentos poco entusiastas y procedimentalmente defectuosos para cumplir con el mandato de consagración de Fátima, pero al final el consenso de la mayoría de las autoridades católicas romanas fue que fueron ejecutados incorrectamente ("estropeados", deliberadamente o no) y por lo tanto, eran inválidas y sin efecto según las normas canónicas católicas romanas.

Tras el “aggiornamento” y el Concilio Vaticano II, no impulsar la consagración con demasiada insistencia tenía sentido político. Si bien, por un lado, los conservadores de la iglesia tuvieron que ser mantenidos a raya con algunos ruidos que indicaban apertura para llevar a cabo el mandato de la Virgen, las consideraciones políticas prácticas (siempre en primer lugar en los cálculos del Vaticano) favorecieron la construcción de influencia dentro del bloque del Este para socavarlo más fácilmente en concierto con las potencias occidentales (pacto Reagan-Juan Pablo). Esas consideraciones dictaron que los gestos sumamente provocativos, como los que supuestamente se exigieron en Fátima, se archivaran temporalmente.

Y así fueron, a excepción de algunos juegos de relaciones públicas inofensivos que se jugaron con referencia al contenido del "tercer secreto" y la especulación sobre la posible sustitución de Sor Lucía, uno de los niños Fátima originales, por otra monja de clausura más enmendable a la línea actual del partido vaticano en el período posconciliar.

Avance rápido hasta 2022. Aparentemente, debería haber sido una sorpresa que el asunto de Fátima, hasta hace poco tiempo marginado, de repente se volviera tan urgente y central en la mente del santo padre. ¿Por qué la prisa por acelerar un ritual que durante poco más de cien años ha permanecido en un segundo plano del Vaticano sin ningún perjuicio visible para Rusia, Ucrania o el resto del mundo?

No hace falta ser un científico espacial para responder a esa pregunta. No hay urgencia religiosa alguna. La abrumadora mayoría de los cristianos en Rusia y Ucrania son ortodoxos orientales y el Vaticano, el galimatías católico romano ni siquiera está en su radar. No les concierne ni les afecta en lo más mínimo. Una pregunta secundaria legítima, por supuesto, es ¿qué le da al Papa y al Vaticano el derecho de "consagrar" a millones de almas que ni siquiera están afiliadas a ellos? ¿No sería de buena educación pedir al menos su consentimiento? Probablemente sea tarde en este punto para organizar un referéndum de consagración en los afortunados países candidatos porque el 25 de marzo está demasiado cerca, pero la pura arrogancia de designar sujetos para rituales religiosos sin su consentimiento es realmente asombrosa. Y típicamente, uno se siente tentado a agregar.

Solo hay una explicación coherente para la prisa de Bergoglio por "consagrarse". Es la actual crisis ucraniana y la determinación del Vaticano de demostrar _urbi et orbi_ su alineación política con el ataque general de Occidente contra Rusia. Es una señal de la determinación del Vaticano de que por fin, más de un siglo después, ha llegado el momento de unirse abiertamente al Occidente político colectivo para extirpar los "errores de Rusia" y, si es posible, aniquilar a la propia Rusia.

Una doble ironía es evidente en esta farsa que pronto será perpetrada por una fuerza política global en gran parte agotada, pero aún formidable, disfrazada de institución religiosa.

Primero, en 1917, los "errores de Rusia" pueden haber sido un problema genuino (en realidad, esas eran las falsas doctrinas de los nuevos gobernantes de Rusia, en lugar de las creencias del pueblo ortodoxo ruso) y esas doctrinas eran realmente execrables no solo desde el punto de vista tradicional. Enseñanza católica romana, pero de todas las personas decentes en todas partes. Pero esos son errores que la Rusia contemporánea rechaza por completo, habiendo adoptado en cambio muchos de los valores que en el momento en que supuestamente habló la Virgen de Fátima, la iglesia católica romana defendía técnicamente, pero que desde entonces ha descartado de manera oportunista. Ese solo hecho desmiente las pretensiones teatrales de Bergoglio.

La otra ironía flagrante es que es el Occidente colectivo, con el Vaticano como su centro espiritual, el que debe rendir cuentas al mundo por los innumerables errores que se han convertido en su credo dominante. Si es necesario un ritual de consagración para dispersar los errores que amenazan la estabilidad del orden moral, Bergoglio haría mejor en reformatear el evento que ha programado para el 25 de marzo. Debería olvidarse de Rusia y Ucrania y, si es necesario, hacer el Occidente colectivo, incluida la Unión Europea y la OTAN, objeto de su consagración que revienta el error.

El espectáculo fijado por el Vaticano para el 25 de marzo no es un ejercicio religioso en el sentido estricto de la palabra. Será dirigido por el hombre que durante su relativamente breve pontificado ha vaciado incluso los vestigios de la enseñanza tradicional de su iglesia que encontró en el momento de su investidura. Si ese hombre incluso cree en Dios no es una pregunta irrazonable. Tiene muchas menos divisiones hoy que su predecesor en el momento en que Stalin hizo su famosa pregunta con picardía, pero como un jugador que _va a la banca_ , está apostando todos sus bienes menguantes a la victoria incondicional de los enemigos de Rusia y demostrando simbólicamente su lealtad a ellos.

Está esperando una parte de la acción en el ignominioso orden mundial que está siendo diseñado por la coalición impía de la cual su institución caída se ha convertido en miembro integral. Desafortunadamente para él, pudo haber jugado demasiado su mano y encontró su pareja. El dinero inteligente está apostando a que cuando las recompensas por el servicio se distribuyan, y el pontífice romano tenga incluso menos divisiones que ahora bajo su mando, será despedido sin contemplaciones como durante siglos él mismo había despedido al Señor cuyo vicario terrenal reclamaba con insolencia ser.


----------



## Roedr (18 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Zelensky nominado al premio nobel de la paz



Muy probable que se lo den. Junqueras debe estar salivando.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (18 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Zurullov te pega cuarenta patadas en cualquier tema, solo haceís que reconocer vuestra indigencia cerebral.



Eres su novio???

Lo que a ti te parece ambrosia para otro puede ser una mierda.

No hay que darle tanta vuelta


Roedr dijo:


>



Que humillación, seguro que según su plan este día el discurso que marcaba el plan era ..... Queridos colegas de la Federación Rusa, Ucrania se ha unido a la federación libremente........


----------



## Bartleby (18 Mar 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 988866
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente. Miembros del Parlamento Europeo nominan a Zelenskyy y a la gente de Ucrania al Nobel de la Paz




También habrá que reconocer que después de que se lo dieron a Kissinger, estoy convencido de que Zelensky es bastante mejor persona.


----------



## ferrys (18 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Zelensky nominado al premio nobel de la paz



Y nazi del año


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## LIRDISM (18 Mar 2022)

Situación del conflicto que había ayer en la zona más importante del conflicto y la que va a decidir la guerra. Los rusos avanzan muy poco pero si se liberan las 5 brigadas que hay en Mariúpol para apoyar las tropas del sur y rellenar ese espacio y punto débil que tienen los rusos después de su ofensiva Volvonadja - Ugledar (esa penetración del frente que se ve abajo) y consiguen acabar en el norte con la línea defensiva Sievierodonetsk - Sloviansk - Kramatorsk se produciría el embolsamiento porque las tropas ucranianas que están enfrente Donetsk y Lugansk no se pueden mover de sus posiciones y una retirada ordenada sería un desastre igual, porque se desborda todo el frente y habrá que irse rápido a Poltava Y Dnipro sufriendo ataques aéreos en su huida.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (18 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Tractores preparados


----------



## Roedr (18 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Eres su novio???
> 
> Lo que a ti te parece ambrosia para otro puede ser una mierda.
> 
> ...



Seguramente, pero nuestras triunfitas no salen tan guapas con las de la horda. Uhmmmm


----------



## Bartleby (18 Mar 2022)

Predicadores americanos haciendo proselitismo en la frontera entre Polonia y Ucrania


----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Mar 2022)

Los residentes de Nikolaev informan de bombardeos en el área de Kulbakino, junto a la cual hay un aeródromo.
#Nikolaev, Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Tractores preparados



Y gilipollas listo para soltar sus gilipolleces en el hilo.


----------



## Roedr (18 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Tractores preparados



hehe


----------



## Azrael_II (18 Mar 2022)

Tienes enlace


----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Mar 2022)

Según los residentes de Lviv, el aeropuerto de la parte suroeste de la ciudad se convirtió en el objetivo de ataque con misiles.
#Lviv #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (18 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Y gilipollas listo para soltar sus gilipolleces en el hilo.



Callate novio de Zurullov. que se te cae su lefa de la cara todavia.

MASCACHAPAS


----------



## explorador (18 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No sé quién es, pero canta muy bien



Moscu 2022 o Berlín 1939????.


----------



## Harman (18 Mar 2022)

"Déjame abrazarte".

Una anciana de la recién liberada Olginka no puede contener las lágrimas tras comprobar que está a salvo.

La mujer abrazó a los chicos del equipo de rodaje de @anna_news, que le explicaron que la guerra había terminado 

t.me/anna_news/25228

_Video en enlace_


----------



## Mabuse (18 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Solo conocí un ucraniano una vez, un tipo extraño obsesionado con el fitness y que en su perfil de Facebook aparecía con un Colt M-4 encarado. Recuerdo que una vez esperando a mi novia de Belgorod, la cual trabajaba en su misma empresa, coincidimos en la puerta. Lo único que me dijo el pedazo de cerdo cabron, es que mi novia era muy guapa y que terminaría follándosela, así, sin venir a cuento ni dar las buenas tardes. Era un armario ropero, así que me hice el sueco. Pero todo esto que pasa ahora lo entiendo mejor recordando a aquel pedazo de simio brutal y descerebrado.



Posiblemente no fuera su novia lo que le interesaba al sujeto, sino hustec. Da perfectamente el tipo de los que se follan a las novias de otros pensando en el tío al que ponen los cuernos. Algunos asumen su sexualidad, se dejan bigote, empiezan a vestir de cuero negro con el culo al aire y dejan de molestar al personal con sus frustraciones sexuales.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Les va bien que esos civiles mueran en zonas de combate para su propaganda.


----------



## crocodile (18 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Es increíble, vomitivo. Típico de hienas cobardes.
> 
> No saldrá en ningún mass mierda occidental, donde solo se dedican a recoger los despachos y los servicios de imágenes convenientemente filtradas. Y no te3ndrían mas que meterse en internet como nosotros y ver la realidad.
> 
> ...



Los ukronazis son escoria, igual que sus amos otanicos igual que los mass mierdas europeos a sus órdenes y la gentuza de este foro u otros que apoya a los nazis ukros


----------



## Discordante (18 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Este video es muy viejo.

Yo tendria cuidado con esa cuenta que estas poniendo todo el rato. Se creo en Marzo y esta subiendo videos antiguos y algunos muy dudosos.

Si es tuya pues te pidiria que no uses el foro como plataforma publicitaria.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (18 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No sé quién es, pero canta muy bien



La cantante es Polina Gagarina.


----------



## Argentium (18 Mar 2022)

"China amenaza con graves consecuencias a los Estados Unidos si continúa con cualquier tipo de ayuda a Ucrania" Global Times


----------



## Impresionante (18 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Este video es muy viejo.
> 
> Yo tendria cuidado con esa cuenta que estas poniendo todo el rato. Se creo en Marzo y esta subiendo videos antiguos y algunos muy dudosos.
> 
> Si es tuya pues te pidiria que no uses el foro como plataforma publicitaria.



Publicidad de qué?


----------



## Roedr (18 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Moscu 2022 o Berlín 1939????.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 988878



Chorrada total, es justo al revés. Putin sería el Stalin que batió a Hitler.


----------



## pemebe (18 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Lo contestan en el mismo hilo, es mejor cagar post sin verificar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Articulo 29:

El Consejo adoptará decisiones que definirán el enfoque de la Unión sobre un asunto concreto de carácter geográfico o temático. Los Estados miembros velarán por la conformidad de sus políticas nacionales con las posiciones de la Unión.

Articulo 215:

1. Cuando una decisión adoptada de conformidad con el capítulo 2 del título V del Tratado de la Unión Europea prevea la interrupción o la reducción, total o parcial, de las relaciones económicas y financieras con uno o varios terceros países, el Consejo adoptará por mayoría cualificada, a propuesta conjunta del Alto Representante de la Unión para Asuntos Exteriores y Política de Seguridad y de la Comisión, las medidas necesarias. Informará de ello al Parlamento Europeo.

2. Cuando una decisión adoptada de conformidad con el capítulo 2 del título V del Tratado de la Unión Europea así lo prevea, el Consejo podrá adoptar por el procedimiento establecido en el apartado 1 medidas restrictivas contra personas físicas o jurídicas, grupos o entidades no estatales.

3. Los actos contemplados en el presente artículo incluirán las disposiciones necesarias en materia de garantías jurídicas.


REGLAMENTO (UE) No 269/2014 DEL CONSEJO de 17 de marzo de 2014 relativo a la adopción de medidas restrictivas respecto de acciones que menoscaban o amenazan la integridad territorial, la soberanía y la independencia de Ucrania .





__





Cargando…






www.boe.es






REGLAMENTO (UE) No 833/2014 DEL CONSEJO de 31 de julio de 2014 relativo a medidas restrictivas motivadas por acciones de Rusia que desestabilizan la situación en Ucrania.





__





Cargando…






www.boe.es





Por si alguien tiene curiosidad.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Posiblemente no fuera su novia lo que le interesaba al sujeto, sino hustec. Da perfectamente el tipo de los que se follan a las novias de otros pensando en el tío al que ponen los cuernos. Algunos asumen su sexualidad, se dejan bigote, empiezan a vestir de cuero negro con el culo al aire y dejan de molestar al personal con sus frustraciones sexuales.



Por Dios!!, no le creía tan retorcido.

Aquel berraco no me miraba con ojos picarones precisamente, más bien creo que veía una especie de _puchin-ball _con patas.


----------



## Impresionante (18 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No sé quién es, pero canta muy bien



Brutal

Va a ser toda una liberación del Oeste de Ucrania


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Mar 2022)

estamos en manos de enemigos . 

Nos gobiernan los que derrotaron a Europa en la llamada segunda guerra mundial y desde esa siguen saqueándonos . 

¿ de qué se defienden los países en guerra ? ¿ qué temen ? ¿ qué tanto empeño de los americanos en asesinar a millones de coreanos y vietnamitas ? ¿ qué querían de esos países ? ¿ qué consiguieron de España sin necesidad de guerra ?

las sucesivas crisis económicas que nos asolan son tramas para recoger beneficios como en la bolsa . Los llamados políticos son simples brokers que su labor es facilitar el expolio : rescates bancarios , coronavirus , ahora la guerra , son diferentes maniobras con el mismo fin. 


La llamada segunda guerra mundial , que no fue mundial porque no cayó ninguna bomba en Estados Unidos , primero agitaron el avispero ( igual que ahora ) vendieron armas a los países para que se destruyeran entre sí y luego vendieron un enorme crédito , el plan Marshall , para que les comprasen a ellos la reconstrucción . Y así salieron ellos de su recesión .

Ahora es un nuevo New deal que ellos le llaman gran reseteo , a costa de los gilipollas de siempre , nosotros ! 
Los chinos ya están avisados y se han preparado para este momento 



El período de Entreguerras. El New Deal











Xi Jinping avisa que China nunca volverá a ser oprimida


Un discurso de fuerte carga patriótica para celebrar el centenario del Partido Comunista



www.lavozdegalicia.es


----------



## Discordante (18 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Publicidad de qué?



De la cuenta. Tiene 8 seguidores y su primer tweet es del dia 12. Puede ser una cuenta que "quemar" (propaganda y fake news que distribuir sin poner riesgo la cuenta real de la persona) o que use el conflicto para subir videos reciclados y buscar promocionarse si quiere que la cuenta despegue.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Este video es muy viejo.
> 
> Yo tendria cuidado con esa cuenta que estas poniendo todo el rato. Se creo en Marzo y esta subiendo videos antiguos y algunos muy dudosos.
> 
> Si es tuya pues te pidiria que no uses el foro como plataforma publicitaria.



A ver, que os lo vuelvo a explicar.

Esa cuenta la he creado yo para subir videos de canales de telegram porque calopez no deja subir videos de telegram.

Si algún video es viejo lo dices, es muy dudoso desde tu punto de vista explicas cual y porqué.

Si puedes aportar algo más te lo agradezco.


----------



## Harman (18 Mar 2022)

#RussianSpeech Kharkiv

Cuando oigo declaraciones como "en Ucrania no había nacionalismo, os lo habéis inventado, ahora estáis matando gente aquí", "no hay guerra", etc., se me cae la mandíbula de rabia... Y no soy el único. Una vez tuve que esconder una cinta de San Jorge en nuestra frontera.

En el año 14, algún que otro batallón vino a nuestra escuela, educó sobre los valores ucranianos y gritó sus consignas; y la mayoría del salón de actos respondió con celo. Sin conocer la historia de estos lemas. Y yo y los refugiados del Donbás que habían llegado en ese momento nos quedamos en silencio. Había un individuo en nuestra clase, con un pie en la escuela y otro en la Guardia Nacional, que salía a la pizarra casi en cada recreo, lanzando zigzags y gritando todo tipo de cosas apropiadas. Incluso los profesores tenían miedo de decirle algo. Nuestra escuela era probablemente una de las diez de Jarkov en las que todavía se enseñaba ruso. Las olimpiadas en ruso también se evaporaron con el tiempo. El año pasado, en la frontera, nos enfrentamos a una situación en la que una madre y su hijo fueron sacados del autobús, no está claro a dónde los llevaron y, como se supo después, la desnudaron y encontraron su pasaporte ruso escondido. PERMISO DE RESIDENCIA. Y el dinero les fue robado. No hace falta decir nada sobre la retirada de todos los ciudadanos rusos de los autobuses, se ha convertido en algo demasiado habitual en los últimos años. Huellas dactilares, etc. Un abuelo en el autobús bromeó una vez: "¿No necesitas una foto de tu culo? Todo el autobús se rió. Y eso es sólo lo que recuerdo de mi propia experiencia y lo que no temo contar.

Sólo quiero sentar a todos los representantes del "no a la guerra" en la mesa y mostrarles cientos de vídeos que son de dominio público, que la propia ultraderecha filmó y publicó: cómo vertieron kéfir sobre los veteranos, cómo no les permitieron depositar flores en los monumentos el 9 de mayo, cómo quemaron a gente en Odessa. El hecho de que cada 9 de mayo de los últimos años nos llene de noticias "esta gente fue golpeada allí, esta gente fue atacada allí" nos puso los pelos de punta. Y lo peor es que nos acostumbramos a ello. Lo imitamos literalmente. Acordamos no darnos cuenta. Hemos acordado olvidar el 2 de mayo en Odessa, el Maidan en Kiev, la humillación de los alborotadores de Berkut, las procesiones con antorchas, el tiroteo en Rymarska en Kharkiv, el cambio de nombre de las calles como nuevos "héroes", los llamamientos de Turchinov a "masacrar a los rusos tanto en Ucrania como en Rusia", las declaraciones de Poroshenko sobre los niños de Donbas que se sentarán en los sótanos, etc. Se olvidaron de que estaban sentados en ellos mientras nosotros vivíamos felices. Incluso me avergüenza que, viviendo en Rusia durante 4 años, me haya olvidado de todo esto y me haya acordado sólo ahora. Un amigo de Rusia comprobaba hace poco que en Ucrania no hay nacionalismo. Le pregunté: ¿conoces Odessa? - No. ¿Sobre el derrocamiento del poder en el 14? - La verdad es que no. ¿Por qué han desaparecido los caramelos Roshen en Rusia? - No lo sé. ¿Sobre Berkut, sobre las marchas, sobre las declaraciones públicas de los políticos? - No. ¿Qué significa la bandera negra y roja? - No lo sé. Y muchas otras cosas. Y esta gente demuestra que todo estaba bien. Así que estate tranquilo: esta gente no sabe una mierda. Ni siquiera hablo de los biolaboratorios estadounidenses en nuestro país, que de repente dejaron de ser cuentos de hadas tras la propia declaración de Nuland.

Seguro que mucha gente tiene amigos/familiares que, por una u otra circunstancia, tienen opiniones completamente opuestas. No importa de qué lado de la frontera. Y si los hay, sólo quiero expresar palabras de apoyo a esas personas. Es como un cuchillo en el corazón. Sí, se puede entender la impresión de la mayoría de los ciudadanos de Kharkiv sobre todo lo que está ocurriendo, sobre la destrucción y la apatía, pero al menos hay que saber separar los granos de la paja... Sólo puedo culpar a las AFU y a nuestro gobierno local, verdaderos traidores, de la destrucción de nuestra querida ciudad. No hay fuerza ni resultado para demostrar nada. Todavía no. La verdad necesita tiempo.

Sé que mucha gente está esperando la llegada de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas (y una mayor separación del oblast de Kharkiv de Ucrania, al menos en alguna forma). No me atrevo a concretar, porque de todos modos tengo miedo. Somos muchos. Sí, no saldremos a la calle para encontrarnos con los soldados en los primeros días, porque el año 14 nos ha enseñado lo que las autoridades nos harán por disentir. Sí, tendremos miedo de ser abandonados de nuevo. Pero el miedo irá desapareciendo poco a poco y la gente respirará por fin aliviada.

t.me/sashakots/30039


----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Mar 2022)

En Nikolaev, se bombardeó instalaciones de la 79ª brigada de asalto aerotransportado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el Distrito Central.
#Nikolaev #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Discordante (18 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> A ver, que os lo vuelvo a explicar.
> 
> Esa cuenta la he creado yo para subir videos de canales de telegram porque calopez no deja subir videos de telegram.
> 
> ...



Vale. Me queda claro. El video de los tanques es antiguo. De los primeros dias.

El de los soldados Azov ha rulado por varias cuentas que no tienen su origen en Ucrania precisamente y el unico identificador de las tropas (el parche con la bandera de Ucrania no parece el oficial).

Si quieres hacer propaganda (en este caso Rusa) yo no te voy a censurar pero que quede claro.


----------



## bakunin2020 (18 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Zelensky nominado al premio nobel de la paz



Sólo falta que nominen a Belen Esteban para el de Literatura y tendríamos un win-win.


----------



## vladimirovich (18 Mar 2022)

Decir que Putin es Stalin es una idiotez.

Stalin era un puto ganador, gano el poder, gano la IIGM y se puso a la altura de USA, conquisto Berlin, consiguio armas nucleares y la carrera espacial, etc...

Como lo vas a comparar con el actual gnomo del Kremlin...un fracalooser.


----------



## Harman (18 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Alguien había comentado la posibilidad:
> 
> El Comando de la Fuerza Aérea de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania informó que Rusia lanzó misiles Kalibr contra Ucrania incluso desde el Mar Caspio.



Yo comente que desde buques de la flotilla del Mar Caspio habían lanzado Kalibr al oeste de Siria. 
Los de Ucrania no se desde donde los han lanzado. Posiblemente el Mar Negro.


----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Mar 2022)

En Kramatorsk, edificio de la Dirección General de la SBU en la calle Yaroslav el Sabio, 56, recibió un ataque. El edificio residencial contiguo también resultó dañado por la explosión.
#Donetsk #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> De la cuenta. Tiene 8 seguidores y su primer tweet es del dia 12. Puede ser una cuenta que "quemar" (propaganda y fake news que distribuir sin poner riesgo la cuenta real de la persona) o que use el conflicto para subir videos reciclados y buscar promocionarse si quiere que la cuenta despegue.



Ya lo han dicho varios.

Ahora lo entiendo, lo consideras propaganda rusa porque ni te gusta.

Y a ojo sí el 75% deben ser de canales telegram rusos y el resto de canales Ukra.

Pero como nunca se va a equiparar la propaganda de todas las televisiones proUSA y proEU de momento es el único lugar donde se pueden ver.

Faltaría más gracias por la condescendencia. 

.........y por tus aportes


----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Mar 2022)

Con pinzas, ya conocéis el nivel de propaganda.

Pérdidas ucras según los ruskis


----------



## Mabuse (18 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Por Dios!!, no le creía tan retorcido.
> 
> Aquel berraco no me miraba con ojos picarones precisamente, más bien creo que veía una especie de _puchin-ball _con patas.



Dejé de ir al gimnasio por las miradas picaronas de los mazaos machotes. En vez de írseles la mirada a los prietos culos de las aeróbicas sus ojos se fijaban con pegamento a los bíceps, cuádriceps y otras cosas que abultaban en la sección masculina de los templos. Siendo un tipo católico, sentimental y de educación tradicional, cntemplar arrobado los espléndidos culos de las aeróbicas me hacía sentir culpable e incómodo, el reflejo de buscar complicidad en mis congéneres me hacía buscar complicidad en su mirada, que sorprendía siempre anclada no en mis ojos, sino en otras partes de mi anatomía que prefiero no nombrar.
Era la época anterior a la mierda supergay, cuando aceptar genuinamente la orientación sexual era un gesto de madurez, y no de afiliación política. Muchos de ellos terminaron con novio formal y felices, otros de carruseleros, pero todos muy musculados.


----------



## Azrael_II (18 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> "China amenaza con graves consecuencias a los Estados Unidos si continúa con cualquier tipo de ayuda a Ucrania" Global Times



Booom


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (18 Mar 2022)

Los misiles caídos en Lviv han sido lanzados desde submarinos en el Mar Negro. 800/900 km. No es más dificultoso que estos misiles atraviesen el agua en lugar de ser lanzados desde tierra firme? No logro comprender las ventajas de tirar misiles desde dentro del agua. Quien sabría explicarlo?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Los misiles caídos en Lviv han sido lanzados desde submarinos en el Mar Negro. 800/900 km. No es más dificultoso que estos misiles atraviesen el agua en lugar de ser lanzados desde tierra firme? No logro comprender las ventajas de tirar misiles desde dentro del agua. Quien sabría explicarlo?



Menos posibilidades de ser localizados antes de disparar…


----------



## delhierro (18 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Los misiles caídos en Lviv han sido lanzados desde submarinos en el Mar Negro. 800/900 km. No es más dificultoso que estos misiles atraviesen el agua en lugar de ser lanzados desde tierra firme? No logro comprender las ventajas de tirar misiles desde dentro del agua. Quien sabría explicarlo?



¿ que no te pueden devolver las hostias ?

En este caso, estaran probando el sistema que es bastante nuevo. En las guerras pequeñas, se preparan las grandes.

-------------

En Mariupol se han decidido a ahorrar vidas, estan bombardeando la fabrica que quedo aislada con los nazis dentro.



No parece un ataque aereo , ni tos, ¿ algun tipo de cohete de corto alcance ? ¿ morteros gordos ?


----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Mar 2022)

El 17 de marzo, a consecuencia de sus graves pérdidas, el personal restante de la brigada 12 del regimiento Azov abandonó sus posiciones en Mariupol y bajo la apariencia de civiles escapó a través de los corredores humanitarios.

Los militantes fueron identificados en el pueblo de Melekino cuando trataron de confiscar vehículos y combustible a la población local.

Debido a estas graves pérdidas de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania que organizativamente incluye al batallón Azov, en la región de Lviv comenzó la formación de destacamentos de las unidades de retaguardia de la Asociación Territorial Operativa Occidental.
Está previsto que todos ellos sean transferidos a las áreas de las formaciones territoriales operativas del Norte, Sur y Este.
#Mariupol #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (18 Mar 2022)

Abajo la dictadura del funcionariado charocratico y langostero parasito


----------



## damnun_infectum (18 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Sueltan dolares.... Ni en rublos les pagan.



Están quitándose la mierda, para cuando los chinos abran la compuerta.


----------



## Dylan Leary (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Los misiles caídos en Lviv han sido lanzados desde submarinos en el Mar Negro. 800/900 km. No es más dificultoso que estos misiles atraviesen el agua en lugar de ser lanzados desde tierra firme? No logro comprender las ventajas de tirar misiles desde dentro del agua. Quien sabría explicarlo?



Probarlos.
Saque sus conclusiones.


----------



## Honkler (18 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Los misiles caídos en Lviv han sido lanzados desde submarinos en el Mar Negro. 800/900 km. No es más dificultoso que estos misiles atraviesen el agua en lugar de ser lanzados desde tierra firme? No logro comprender las ventajas de tirar misiles desde dentro del agua. Quien sabría explicarlo?



Es un mensaje…


----------



## Gotthard (18 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Con esto no puedo, putos nazis!!
> 
> Dejad a los civiles.



A esos civiles los van a masacrar y luego vendran los periolistos a taparlo....

El unico consuelo es que a todos esos putos pseudonazis a sueldo de los progres les espera una muerte digna de ellos a manos de tipos aun mas violentos y crueles.


----------



## brunstark (18 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Menos posibilidades de ser localizados antes de disparar…



Y que decir del entrenamiento de las tripulaciones con fuego en zona de guerra.
La tripulación hasta hoy solo había tenido simulacros, es un increible paso en la capacitación y en su eficacia en combate.


----------



## Mabuse (18 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


>



0:06, sale insignia de conocido batallón no nazi en absoluto. ¿Origen de la pieza de videoarte esta?


----------



## Harman (18 Mar 2022)

El poder blando de Gran Bretaña ha fracasado.

Las contradicciones de Occidente con los países del Golfo se intensifican. Se niegan a hablar con Biden en los EAU. Johnson acudió a su rescate con una gira por Oriente Medio. Pero también se quedó con las manos vacías: los países de la OPEP no hicieron ninguna concesión sobre la producción de petróleo.

Arabia Saudí no puede perdonar a Biden por el revuelo del acuerdo nuclear con Irán, que sigue en el aire, ni por criticar el asesinato del periodista Khashoggi. Riad, al igual que los Emiratos Árabes Unidos, se está adaptando a las condiciones del mundo postestadounidense tras el fiasco afgano cooperando con Rusia, China e Israel, dejando de lado a los países occidentales.

El fallido viaje de Boris expresó un interés vital en aliviar de alguna manera la crisis energética, que también está golpeando de lleno a Gran Bretaña. La inflación alcanzó en febrero el nivel más alto de los últimos 30 años. El litro de gasolina se pide ahora por dos libras, un récord histórico, al igual que en Estados Unidos.

Mientras que los ingresos de los británicos crecen entre un 2% y un 3% anual, el coste de la energía se ha disparado ya un 54%, hasta las 2.000 libras anuales. Se aconseja a los británicos que bajen la temperatura de la calefacción y el agua caliente, y que lleven un jersey más para ahorrar energía. En general, que se nos congelen las orejas a pesar de Rusia.

En este contexto, ya hay ideas para permitir la extracción de esquisto en Gran Bretaña, lo que ya ha provocado una respuesta agresiva del "lobby verde". También se ha propuesto construir nuevas centrales nucleares. Pero su construcción llevará muchas décadas: y se presenta bajo el lema de la "liberación" de los hidrocarburos rusos - pero al final hará que Gran Bretaña dependa del uranio, que importan de Rusia y Kazajistán.

Aún más problemático a largo plazo será la confiscación de propiedades de los oligarcas en Rusia. Después del Brexit, Gran Bretaña intentó convertirse en "Singapur en el Támesis", el nuevo centro financiero del mundo. Ahora, con el telón de fondo de la lucha contra el "dinero ruso", el dinero de los empresarios chinos o árabes que sospechan que serán los siguientes comenzará a salir rápidamente de Londres. La crisis ucraniana amenaza con sacudir no sólo el sistema del dólar, sino también el futuro de las finanzas británicas como tal.








t.me/boris_rozhin/33888


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (18 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>




Igual es cosa del vídeo, pero el soldado no tiene sombra


----------



## delhierro (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pom (18 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Los misiles caídos en Lviv han sido lanzados desde submarinos en el Mar Negro. 800/900 km. No es más dificultoso que estos misiles atraviesen el agua en lugar de ser lanzados desde tierra firme? No logro comprender las ventajas de tirar misiles desde dentro del agua. Quien sabría explicarlo?



Es una sacada de rabo. El mensaje es: podemos reducir cualquier ciudad del mundo a escombros cuando queramos.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (18 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Los misiles caídos en Lviv han sido lanzados desde submarinos en el Mar Negro. 800/900 km. No es más dificultoso que estos misiles atraviesen el agua en lugar de ser lanzados desde tierra firme? No logro comprender las ventajas de tirar misiles desde dentro del agua. Quien sabría explicarlo?



Un submarino te mete 20 misiles de crucero en dos minutos y vete a buscarlo...No identificas ninguna posición sensible. A parte imagino que los Rusos estarán probando en Ucrania todo lo que tienen para mejorarlo.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (18 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Yo comente que desde buques de la flotilla del Mar Caspio habían lanzado Kalibr al oeste de Siria.
> Los de Ucrania no se desde donde los han lanzado. Posiblemente el Mar Negro.



Por cierto, Rusia esta desarrollando una variante del Kalibr con un alcance superior a 4.500 Kms.

Caliber M, nuevo misil de crucero de largo alcance (actualizado)


----------



## Señor X (18 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Candidatos a premio Darwin
> No hagas esto con el lanzador Grad completamente cargado



Esto es un ejemplo de propaganda mala. Más allá de la insensatez. Como aquellos que bajaban de un coche y le metían un rpg a un camión abandonado. Es inútil, no tiene sentido.

Cuando veo eso, de lo que realmente me doy cuenta es:

-1) No tienen operarios o mecánicos para poner en funcionamiento lo que los rusos dejan atrás (cosa que los rusos sí hacen donando todo lo que pillan a las repúblicas, ejemplo de propaganda bien hecha)
-2) No lo arreglan o se lo llevan porque tampoco tendrían a donde enviarlo ni podrían darle uso, por ejemplo un camión para logística, porque simplemente no tienen rutas de logística.

También es una manera de separar la propaganda ucraniana de la que sale de europa/EEUU, que suele estar mejor hecha. Cuando es muy burda o no tiene sentido, es ucra, así de simple.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (18 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> "China amenaza con graves consecuencias a los Estados Unidos si continúa con cualquier tipo de ayuda a Ucrania" Global Times




¿Fuente de eso? No lo encuentro por la página del Global Times. 

Lo más parecido es esto:

"_If the US harbors an illusion that China will yield to its pressure on the Ukraine crisis and China-Russia relations, it only reflects that the US has a too superficial understanding of current complex international situations and the right and wrong of facts,_" Li said.


----------



## kenny220 (18 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Un submarino te mete 20 misiles de crucero en dos minutos y vete a buscarlo...No identificas ninguna posición sensible. A parte imagino que los Rusos estarán probando en Ucrania todo lo que tienen para mejorarlo.



Pero eso ya lo hicieron desde el caspio a Siria.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (18 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> 0:06, sale insignia de conocido batallón no nazi en absoluto. ¿Origen de la pieza de videoarte esta?



Tg de БелВПО, dicen que es Dnipro.


----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Mar 2022)

Ufff...

Se ha dispuesto una área fortificada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en un distrito de Nikopol de la región de Dnipropetrovsk.

Hasta 2.000 militares de las tropas de asalto aerotransportadas se encuentran en ese territorio, en el centro recreativo Neptune en Alekseevka.

Lo más interesante es que en la noche del 15 de marzo ya hubo un ataque en las cercanías de Alekseevka, en el depósito de combustible. Pero el mando de las tropas de asalto no lo muestra.
#Dnepropetrovsk, Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Lma0Zedong (18 Mar 2022)

Me dijeron en el foro que Putin iba a acabar con el terrorismo islámico, pero resulta que sus hombres cuelgan vídeos con la misma canción de fondo que los grupos a los que Rusia acusa de terroristas (HTS, SNA):


----------



## Harman (18 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Menos posibilidades de ser localizados antes de disparar…



Y más fácil de poner nerviosos a los del otro lado.


----------



## JOS1378 (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Bien boa (18 Mar 2022)

¿ Alguien me explica como los chechenos pueden combatir en condiciones? Parecen Sancho Panza con barba, y entre el chaleco, el equipo , los cargadores y el fusil de asalto, moverse de manera ágil no parece posible. No parece que reciban un entrenamiento como en Oficial y caballero y m´s que agilidad , y lo que parecen tener es mucha potencia de fuego. En fin, no se como pueden considerarse un cuerpo militar de élite , probablemente me equivoque....


----------



## fulcrum29smt (18 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ que no te pueden devolver las hostias ?
> 
> En este caso, estaran probando el sistema que es bastante nuevo. En las guerras pequeñas, se preparan las grandes.
> 
> ...



Seguramente sea algún tipo de cohete pero lo suyo es usar el UR-77 Meteorit.

A los veteranos del conflicto que también han seguido el de Siria les sonará.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Seguramente será algún tipo de cohete pero lo suyo es usar el UR-77 Meteorit.
> 
> A los veteranos del conflicto que también han seguido el de Siria les sonará.



Efectivamente, un clásico para asaltar zonas atrincheradas…


----------



## JOS1378 (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zhukov (18 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Parte de guerra de hoy hasta las 14:00 horas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Resumen de Boris Rozhin a las 16:00 horas*

1. Mariupol. Las peleas callejeras continúan. Un progreso serio en la Orilla Izquierda. La administración del distrito fue tomada. Las batallas se están desplazando gradualmente a Azovstal. El aeropuerto de Mariupol ha sido liberado.

2. Marinka-Avdiivka-Verkhnetoretskoye. La lucha continúa. No se informó de progresos importantes.

3. Ugledar. El Campo Dorado está ocupado. La mayor parte de la carretera Ugledar-Velikaya Novoselka está bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas. El frente se mueve en dirección a Marinka-Kurakhovo.

4. Nikolaev. Luchando al norte de la ciudad. Sus resultados aún no están claros.

5. Kharkov-Izyum. Luchando al este de Kharkiv y alrededor de Izyum. El enemigo todavía se encuentra en la parte sur de la ciudad. La carretera Izyum-Slavyansk ha sido cortada. En Kharkovy sus alrededores, las Fuerzas Ucranianas sufrieron grandes pérdidas como resultado de los ataques con misiles y bombas de la aviación rusa

6. Severodonetsk. Las batallas callejeras continúan, así como la limpieza de las afueras del sur de Rubizhne. Hay combates en la zona de Popasnaya.

7. Kiev-Sumy-Chernihiv. No hubo cambios visibles, aunque continuaron los combates al este y al oeste de la ciudad.

8.Odessa. Sin cambios. La Flota del Mar Negro sigue con la amenaza de un asalto anfibio, que obliga a las Fuerzas de Ucrania a mantener tropas en la zona de la ciudad.

9. Zaporozhe. No hay cambios significativos en la línea del frente en la zona de Kamenskoye, Orekovo y Gulai-Pole.

10. Lvov. La planta de reparación de aviones de Lviv fue destruida.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## John Nash (18 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


>


----------



## fulcrum29smt (18 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Los misiles caídos en Lviv han sido lanzados desde submarinos en el Mar Negro. 800/900 km. No es más dificultoso que estos misiles atraviesen el agua en lugar de ser lanzados desde tierra firme? No logro comprender las ventajas de tirar misiles desde dentro del agua. Quien sabría explicarlo?



El tratado INF que estuvo vigente hasta el 2019 y fué abandonado unilateralmente por EEUU prohibía la creación y uso de misiles de crucero o balísticos lanzados desde tierra con un alcance de entre 500 Kms y 5.500 Kms.

En cambio, este tratado no afectaba a los misiles balísticos o de crucero lanzados desde el mar o el aire.


----------



## Harman (18 Mar 2022)

Del lector. Un misil antiaéreo ucraniano cayendo en la ciudad.
Kiev, golpeando un rascacielos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/33885

_Video en el enlace_

Muestra claramente que el misil voló desde la parte sur de Kiev, donde las tropas rusas no estaban ni siquiera cerca

t.me/boris_rozhin/33886

_Foto en el enlace_


----------



## Honkler (18 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 988936



Nos estamos rifando un nuke, ah?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Mar 2022)

Bueno, si las cosas no llegan por las buenas (negociar) el resultado quedaría por las armas algo parecido a esto…


----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Mar 2022)

NM LPR: En el curso de los enfrentamientos durante del último día, el enemigo sufrió pérdidas en personal y equipo militar, a saber: 70 efectivos y tres vehículos de combate de infantería.


----------



## Zhukov (18 Mar 2022)

5 ideas erróneas sobre la operación especial en Ucrania









Пять заблуждений о спецоперации на Украине


Три недели Россия ведет специальную военную операцию на Украине. И люди внутри страны успели не только привыкнуть к новой реальности, но и породить в процессе множество мифов и заблуждений. Разберем самые главные из них.




vz.ru


----------



## npintos (18 Mar 2022)

Sigue todo igual. Hay 3 líneas (de 4) de 750 KV fuera de servicio. Dos unidades en operación, las demás OOS por reparaciones o por shutdown. 

Con una línea sola de salida, no tiene sentido tener los reactores encendidos.


----------



## amcxxl (18 Mar 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> ¿ Alguien me explica como los chechenos pueden combatir en condiciones? Parecen Sancho Panza con barba, y entre el chaleco, el equipo , los cargadores y el fusil de asalto, moverse de manera ágil no parece posible. No parece que reciban un entrenamiento como en Oficial y caballero y m´s que agilidad , y lo que parecen tener es mucha potencia de fuego. En fin, no se como pueden considerarse un cuerpo militar de élite , probablemente me equivoque....



los chechenos de Mariupol son mayormente voluntarios, veteranos y/o miembros de cuerpos de seguridad como policia y guardia de fronteras

el 141 regimiento de fuerzas especiales de Rosgvardia esta en el cerco a Kiev


----------



## Arraki (18 Mar 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> ¿ Alguien me explica como los chechenos pueden combatir en condiciones? Parecen Sancho Panza con barba, y entre el chaleco, el equipo , los cargadores y el fusil de asalto, moverse de manera ágil no parece posible. No parece que reciban un entrenamiento como en Oficial y caballero y m´s que agilidad , y lo que parecen tener es mucha potencia de fuego. En fin, no se como pueden considerarse un cuerpo militar de élite , probablemente me equivoque....



Si, te equivocas

Reciben formación militar de élite, lo que no quita para que tengan algunos mandos bien rechonchos porque su jerarquía se lo permite. Tienen una universidad de la guerra y solo entran los mejores.

No son bailarinas. El equipo de combate de guerra urbana necesita de blindaje y sobre todo mucha munición y armamento. NO están preparados para saltar por las ventanas y hacer una pirueta, porque son tropas para hacer un agujero en la pared, lanzar una incendiaria y entrar disparando demonios.

También tienen grupos de francotiradores y supongo que tendrán grupos especializados en otras materias, pero de momento estamos viendo los toros de embiste


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (18 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Del lector. Un misil antiaéreo ucraniano cayendo en la ciudad.
> Kiev, golpeando un rascacielos.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/33885
> ...



Fuego amego.

Pero no m'ha dao el segarro.. e me da fuego.


----------



## pemebe (18 Mar 2022)

Jikme dijo:


> Los Kremlinitas están diciendo que Rusia, al contrario que EEUU en Irak, está intentando minimizar la destrucción y las bajas civiles. Esos mamarrachos, por no perder la costumbre, quedarán retratados como subnormales. Por supuesto iran cambiando el argumentario sobre la marcha como vienen haciendo, diran que han sido los propios ucranianos para echar la culpa a los rusos o que esos edificios estaban llenos de nazis o cualquier cosa que se les ocurra.



DATO mata RELATO.

No te voy a poner el ejemplo de Irak o Afganishtan (que puedes hacer los calculos tu, mismo) sino uno donde Rusia no se anduvo con tantos remilgos.

Alepo Center for Documentation of Violations in Syria - Killed List:

32,173 muertos (apuntados uno a uno). el 76% muertos civiles (más de 24.400 civiles muertos). Civiles/militares 3:1.

Civiles muertos en toda Ucrania: Poco más de 600, 40 de ellos en territorio de las republicas) Fuente ONU.
El sabado 12 de marzo: Ucrania había reconocido 1300 soldados muertos (hace casi una semana)
El 2 de marzo Rusia admitio que habían muerto unos 500 soldados (hace mas de dos semanas).

Solo con las estimaciones mas optimistas de ambos bandos 1800 soldados muertos. Civiles/militales 1:3.
Estimando el ritmo constante de muertos hablariamos de 2000 soldados ucranianos y 1500 rusos: Civiles/militales 1:7.

Y ahora me dices que no están siendo cuidadosos con los civiles.

Pd: Eso no quiere decir que no cambie más adelante


----------



## Lma0Zedong (18 Mar 2022)

"aterrizaje táctico"


----------



## Don Pascual (18 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> "China amenaza con graves consecuencias a los Estados Unidos si continúa con cualquier tipo de ayuda a Ucrania" Global Times



Fuente o algo porfi, es una noticia demasiado transcendente.


----------



## Bartleby (18 Mar 2022)

Estamos cambiando de orden mundial y eso conlleva a que buena parte de los estándares bajo los que medíamos y valorábamos los acontecimientos se estén cayendo, no sirvan. Estoy viendo debates en redes sociales en el que cada bloque, quienes apoyan a Ucrania y quienes entienden a Rusia, se pelean por ver quien representa al nazismo como elemento clave del eje del mal en el mundo que está desapareciendo.
La verdad que antes de que existiera el nazismo y el fascismo debería ser todo mucho más fácil, a cada cual se les calificaba por sus actos y punto. Pero hoy en día nos centramos en interpretar el futuro encajándolo en el pasado y en sus iconos más perversos para identificar al malvado, y algunos están a punto de colapsar.


----------



## damevenenooooo (18 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> 0:06, sale insignia de conocido batallón no nazi en absoluto. ¿Origen de la pieza de videoarte esta?



Su puta madre cojonazos de hierro


----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Mar 2022)

Nuevo informe del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa:

- Más del 90% del territorio de la LPR ha sido liberado.

— Las tropas de la Federación Rusa y la RPD continúan rodeando Mariupol y están luchando en el centro de la ciudad.

- La aviación (incluidos los aviones no tripulados) golpeó 81 instalaciones militares de Ucrania.

- Desde el inicio de la operación se han destruido 183 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 1406 tanques, 138 lanzacohetes múltiples, 1197 unidades de vehículos especiales.


----------



## Harman (18 Mar 2022)

Restos del misil Tochka-U derribado anoche desde la zona de Zaporizhia en Melitopol.

Afortunadamente, la defensa aérea de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas interceptó el misil. Nadie resultó herido como consecuencia de la caída de escombros.

Para reprimir los ataques con misiles y proteger a los ciudadanos ucranianos de nuevos ataques del régimen nacionalista de Kiev, dos misiles Iskander destruyeron las lanzaderas de los nacionalistas ucranianos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/33883


----------



## amcxxl (18 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha publicado imágenes de la destrucción del centro de comunicaciones del ejército ucraniano por un dron. 


El comandante del servicio médico del regimiento nazi "Azov" (la organización está prohibida en la Federación Rusa), que fue capturado mientras intentaba salir de Mariupol por el corredor humanitario.















Las fuerzas especiales del FSB también están en el negocio 
FSB spetsnaz limpia células de grupos nacionalistas en Kherson


----------



## damnun_infectum (18 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Los misiles caídos en Lviv han sido lanzados desde submarinos en el Mar Negro. 800/900 km. No es más dificultoso que estos misiles atraviesen el agua en lugar de ser lanzados desde tierra firme? No logro comprender las ventajas de tirar misiles desde dentro del agua. Quien sabría explicarlo?



Un submarino en inmersión no se puede localizar, y mucho menos destruir.

Una batería de misiles puede localizarse, seguirse.


----------



## midelburgo (18 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> "aterrizaje táctico"



Pues con la velocidad, el temblequeo, la poca altura, y la falta de acrobacias, la ausencia de helice delante...parece que van en un Vickers FB 5 de la PGM.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (18 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Estamos cambiando de orden mundial y eso conlleva a que buena parte de los estándares bajo los que medíamos y valorábamos los acontecimientos se estén cayendo, no sirvan. Estoy viendo debates en redes sociales en el que cada bloque, quienes apoyan a Ucrania y quienes entienden a Rusia, se pelean por ver quien representa al nazismo como elemento clave del eje del mal en el mundo que está desapareciendo.
> La verdad que antes de que existiera el nazismo y el fascismo debería ser todo mucho más fácil, a cada cuál se les calificaba por sus actos y punto Pero hoy en día nos centramos en interpretar el futuro encajándolo en el pasado y en sus iconos más perversos para identificar al malvado, y algunos están a punto de colapsar.



Cambia nazismo por comunijmo, masoneria o los protocolos de Sion y tienes lo mismo pero para los del otro lado.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (18 Mar 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Cambia nazismo por comunijmo, masoneria o los protocolos de Sion y tienes lo mismo pero para los del otro lado.



Quehaydelomioismo, la única ideología real como la propia vida.


----------



## Mabuse (18 Mar 2022)

Buen oído tiene hustec, yo dudaba entre L'aviattore Dro o el claro de luna.


----------



## delhierro (18 Mar 2022)

Estan en ello, ya estan capturando a muchos que intentan salir camuflados de civiles. Deberian detener a todos los que salgan y no puedan demostrar que vivian en Mariupol, para investigarlo despacio. De otra forma se van a escurrir muchos.


----------



## amcxxl (18 Mar 2022)

Nikolaev fue atacado en la ubicación de la 79ª brigada de asalto aerotransportado separada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el Distrito Central.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Discordante (18 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Del lector. Un misil antiaéreo ucraniano cayendo en la ciudad.
> Kiev, golpeando un rascacielos.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/33885
> ...



El dominos pizza es este:

Google Maps

Tengo dudas de que el mapa este bien interpretado. El impacto parece que es en borshchagovka y viene del norte de Kiev no como parecen indicar que desde el sur se este atancando el centro de Kiev.

La zona ha sufrido ya varios ataques


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (18 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> *Resumen de Boris Rozhin a las 16:00 horas*
> 
> 1. Mariupol. Las peleas callejeras continúan. Un progreso serio en la Orilla Izquierda. La administración del distrito fue tomada. Las batallas se están desplazando gradualmente a Azovstal. El aeropuerto de Mariupol ha sido liberado.
> 
> ...



Los chechenos progresan por el este de Mariupol. Combinado con el ataque de tropas rusas desde el oeste, estan empujando a los ucranianos hacia la factoria de acero, y completando la disgregación de la bolsa.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (18 Mar 2022)

El presidente ucraniano, Volodymyr Zelenskyy, ha enfurecido a los japoneses con su discurso ante el Congreso de Estados Unidos. Comparó la situación en Ucrania con el bombardeo de Pearl Harbor y los ataques terroristas del 11 de septiembre de 2001 en Estados Unidos.

En los comentarios bajo la noticia del discurso de Zelensky en Yahoo, los japoneses dejaron más de 3 mil comentarios. La mayoría de ellos son comentarios extremadamente negativos sobre Zelensky.

Los japoneses dijeron estar desagradablemente sorprendidos por tales analogías y aconsejaron a Zelensky que recordara los bombardeos atómicos de Hiroshima y Nagasaki en su discurso ante el parlamento japonés.

Al mismo tiempo, los residentes japoneses creen que el comportamiento de Zelenski fue totalmente inaceptable, incluso teniendo en cuenta que fue preparado para un público estadounidense.

t.me/globalwarzone/1923


----------



## Azrael_II (18 Mar 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> Un submarino en inmersión no se puede localizar, y mucho menos destruir.
> 
> Una batería de misiles puede localizarse, seguirse.



Prueba de matar a un pez con una bala a unos metros bajo el agua 


Mmmm 


No se puede.

Lo mismo pasa con los submarinos.


----------



## Discordante (18 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Igual es cosa del vídeo, pero el soldado no tiene sombra



Si tiene. Se ve en el segundo 8.


----------



## vladimirovich (18 Mar 2022)

Mi mujer rusa ya me dice que conocidos suyos de su ciudad en Rusia estan volviendo en ataudes, hoy ya la han informado de 2.

Putin eres una autentica mierda, un jodido fracasado que te has metido en un embolado sin tener capacidad para ello, solo por tirarte la fantasmada delante de todo el mundo.

Te quedan 2 telediarios gnomo de mierda, los rusos no te van a perdonar tu fracaso y que hayas dejado a Rusia en ridiculo.


----------



## amcxxl (18 Mar 2022)

Ataque al edificio de la SBU en Kramatorsk.


Mercenarios georgianos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Volnovakha. El video fue filmado durante las batallas por la ciudad. 


 Un ametrallador ucraniano resultó herido durante una batalla con las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en la región de Kiev. La bala golpeó su ametralladora y rebotó hacia él.


----------



## golden graham (18 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Mi mujer rusa ya me dice que conocidos suyos de su ciudad en Rusia estan volviendo en ataudes, hoy ya la han informado de 2.
> 
> Putin eres una autentica mierda, un jodido fracasado que te has metido en un embolado sin tener capacidad para ello, solo por tirarte la fantasmada delante de todo el mundo.
> 
> Te quedan 2 telediarios gnomo de mierda, los rusos no te van a perdonar tu fracaso y que hayas dejado a Rusia en ridiculo.



mi mujer rusa dice       ala dile a mama que te deje en la mesa las campurrianas


----------



## Discordante (18 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ya lo han dicho varios.
> 
> Ahora lo entiendo, lo consideras propaganda rusa porque ni te gusta.
> 
> ...



Lo considero propangada porque varios son videos que ya se han posteado previamente (algunos hace 3 semanas) y ademas algunos son videos que parecen haber sido desmentidos.

No se si me explico. Repetir videos de algo que paso hace semanas y de cosas que parecen falsas en mi opinion es desinformar. Si esos videos van mayoriatariamente en una direccion es desinformar (sea voluntario o no) en esa direccion. Desinformar en una direccion es propangada.

No apoyo la censura que estamos sufriendo en este tema. De hecho la he criticado varias veces. Creo que es importante ver la propaganda de unos y otros para que la gente se de cuenta de que son la misma mierda.

Me parece bien que los pongan en telegram y los quieras compartir me parece genial pero podrias hacer algo de criba digo yo porque es el primer dia de la semana que me meto en el hilo con tiempo y veo videos del 25 de febrero haciendolos pasar como algo que ha pasado estos dias y alguien en telegram te la ha colado. Y si ese canal de telegram que usas tiene esta basura pues igual deberias usarlo menos (porque es lo mismo que usar "la propaganda de todas las televisiones proUSA y proEU") .

Solo es una recomendacion.


----------



## John Nash (18 Mar 2022)

*La Defensora del Pueblo ucrania cifra en 130 las personas rescatadas del teatro bombardeado en Mariupol*








Última hora de la guerra hoy, en directo | Scholz llama a la UE a acelerar la desconexión energética con Rusia


El canciller alemán dice que Europa está bien preparada para hacerlo, pero que afrontará “dificultades” | Las tropas ucranias se retiran de Severodonetsk hacia posiciones más seguras




elpais.com





Ninguna disculpa del oficialismo otaniano por haber mentido de manera descarada y sin pruebas?


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (18 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Igual es cosa del vídeo, pero el soldado no tiene sombra



Coño si es mediodía,? 

Anda qué...


----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Mar 2022)

Al menos 30 militares y personal de seguridad ucranianos murieron y decenas resultaron heridos como resultado del ataque de hoy contra la unidad militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Nikolaev.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (18 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Coño si es mediodía,?
> 
> Anda qué...



Nopes, fíjate cuando se abre la compuerta al final del vídeo, sí hay sombras. Conste que lo he visto en el móvil y a lo mejor se me ha escapado que haya sombra del soldado, pero estoy seguro de que el sol no está perpendicular.


----------



## amcxxl (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (18 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Nopes, fíjate cuando se abre la compuerta al final del vídeo, sí hay sombras. Conste que lo he visto en el móvil y a lo mejor se me ha escapado que haya sombra del soldado, pero estoy seguro de que el sol no está perpendicular.



Ahora lo miro


----------



## John Nash (18 Mar 2022)

Huelga de transporte, última hora | El Gobierno se cita con el Comité Nacional, en el que los transportistas en huelga no se ven representados


Un grupo de transportistas traslada su malestar a la portavoz del Gobierno: "Somos ultras del pan de nuestros hijos" Medio centenar




www.elmundo.es





*La ministra de Hacienda relaciona a los huelguistas con la ultraderecha y Putin y dice que "el Gobierno no puede ser rehén del chantaje".*

Ya sabéis. Si llueve es Putin. Quien se queje de algo es Putin.

Tragicómico.


----------



## Impresionante (18 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Mi mujer rusa ya me dice que conocidos suyos de su ciudad en Rusia estan volviendo en ataudes, hoy ya la han informado de 2.
> 
> Putin eres una autentica mierda, un jodido fracasado que te has metido en un embolado sin tener capacidad para ello, solo por tirarte la fantasmada delante de todo el mundo.
> 
> Te quedan 2 telediarios gnomo de mierda, los rusos no te van a perdonar tu fracaso y que hayas dejado a Rusia en ridiculo.



Mis mujeres rusas me dicen lo contrario


----------



## Discordante (18 Mar 2022)

El meme tiene su gracia pero las cosas como son:

UN overwhelmingly reprimands Russia over invasion of Ukraine



https://pbs.twimg.com/media/FM3KVPDVUAA86Om?format=jpg&name=large


----------



## Impresionante (18 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Lo considero propangada porque varios son videos que ya se han posteado previamente (algunos hace 3 semanas) y ademas algunos son videos que parecen haber sido desmentidos.
> 
> No se si me explico. Repetir videos de algo que paso hace semanas y de cosas que parecen falsas en mi opinion es desinformar. Si esos videos van mayoriatariamente en una direccion es desinformar (sea voluntario o no) en esa direccion. Desinformar en una direccion es propangada.
> 
> ...



Ojito con tratar de convertirte en nihl obstat.

Todos los medios españoles todos los políticos españoles todos los medios occidentales y todos los políticos occidentales hablan el mismo lenguaje y tienen una capacidad de influencia brutal en las redes sociales.

Por tanto tratemos de compensar ese desequilibrio no siendo beligerantes con tuiteros, así de entrada


----------



## amcxxl (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (18 Mar 2022)

Como sustituto de las verdaderas victorias navales, Ucrania podrá presumir de haber hundido y dañado los barcos mercantes de otros estados.
De todos modos, algunas de las minas ya están explotando en algún lugar de la costa. 

Información muy importante. Hace unos días, las AFU, en previsión de una operación de desembarco marítimo de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas cerca de Odessa, minaron las zonas de agua cercanas a la costa. Nadie canceló la corriente. Las minas flotantes fueron arrastradas unos días después por la corriente y ahora amenazan la navegación internacional. Las minas se acercan a las fronteras de Rumanía. Es posible que en los próximos días tengamos noticias de la voladura de buques civiles extranjeros. Sepan que la culpa será únicamente del régimen nazi de Kiev.

t.me/boris_rozhin/33901


----------



## Discordante (18 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ojito con tratar de convertirte en nihl obstat.
> 
> Todos los medios españoles todos los políticos españoles todos los medios occidentales y todos los políticos occidentales hablan el mismo lenguaje y tienen una capacidad de influencia brutal en las redes sociales.
> 
> Por tanto tratemos de compensar ese desequilibrio no siendo beligerantes con tuiteros, así de entrada



No pretendo censurar a nadie solo busco que haya algo de reponsabilidad individual para reducir el volumen de ruido. Que haya mucho ruido en nuestra sociedad en una unica direccion (que no en el hilo) no justifica que vengamos a meter cualquier cosa en el hilo "para compensar".


----------



## pirivi-parava (18 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> *La Defensora del Pueblo ucrania cifra en 130 las personas rescatadas del teatro bombardeado en Mariupol*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No entiendo porqué no ponen en streaming los trabajos del esforzado rescate, llevan dos días ya rescatando y ningún protagonista ha explicado como han sobrevivido, bebido, alimentado, curado... a miles de personas


----------



## Trajanillo (18 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Mi mujer rusa ya me dice que conocidos suyos de su ciudad en Rusia estan volviendo en ataudes, hoy ya la han informado de 2.
> 
> Putin eres una autentica mierda, un jodido fracasado que te has metido en un embolado sin tener capacidad para ello, solo por tirarte la fantasmada delante de todo el mundo.
> 
> Te quedan 2 telediarios gnomo de mierda, los rusos no te van a perdonar tu fracaso y que hayas dejado a Rusia en ridiculo.



Eres muy plasta, no dices mas que idioteces cuantos años tienes 15?


----------



## scalibu (18 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> "China amenaza con graves consecuencias a los Estados Unidos si continúa con cualquier tipo de ayuda a Ucrania" Global Times



Eso son palabras mayores.


----------



## Harman (18 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha publicado un vídeo de la caída del Tochka-U en Melitopol.

Los restos de los misiles y las municiones de racimo cayeron en un sector privado en las afueras de la ciudad. Varios edificios residenciales, líneas eléctricas y un gasoducto resultaron dañados.

t.me/boris_rozhin/33900

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (18 Mar 2022)

La administración cívico-militar de la ocupación de Avdeevka ha sido destruida cerca de Donetsk

Esta ciudad cercana a Donetsk fue tomada por las AFU y las Fuerzas de Seguridad Nacional en 2014 y convertida en una auténtica fortaleza, con nazis que atacan la capital de la DNR desde su territorio.

t.me/boris_rozhin/33906


----------



## amcxxl (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Arraki (18 Mar 2022)

MLRS BM-21 "Grad" ruso en la región de Kharkov.


----------



## Discordante (18 Mar 2022)

Sumy

El 18 de marzo, alrededor de las 16:00 horas, como consecuencia de los bombardeos de artillería, se incendió un edificio de un piso con productos de pintura y barniz en un área de más de 6.000 metros cuadrados. No hay víctimas anteriores.

Participaron 20 personas y 4 unidades del SES. tecnicas

t.me/dsns_telegram/4983


----------



## Harman (18 Mar 2022)

Moscú y Kiev están "a medio camino" de la desmilitarización de Ucrania como parte del proceso de negociación en curso - Medinsky

t.me/anna_news/25235


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (18 Mar 2022)

Ojalá hubiera alguien en este hilo dando la cara por Ucrania *de una manera racional y coherente.*
La calidad de los posts _anti-Rusia_ es lamentable. 
La mayoría de respuestas contrarias a la invasión parecen escritas por niños de 3 años. Cualquier persona *neutral *y adulta que entrase a este hilo, tardaría 2 páginas en ponerse a favor de Rusia. 
Mientras unos postean mapas, avances, comentarios sobre armamento... los vacuñaos y NPCs (_casualmente_, todos pro-Ukra) postean el mismo tweet como veinte veces, y rellenan el hilo con insultos personales a Putin. Es una mezcla entre patético y lamentable.


----------



## Discordante (18 Mar 2022)

China quiere comercio y estabilidad. Cosa ya sabida. EEUU en teoria (bajo mandato Trump parecia claro) tambien (con reglas mas claras que las Chinas) pero lo de Ucrania apunta en otra direccion.

Empiezo a pensar que lo de Biden hijo y sus chanchullos en Ucrania pueden ser un fuerte motivador para que la casa blanca no hubiese negociado mas/mejor.

Hunter Biden’s infamous laptop confirmed in New York Times report


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (18 Mar 2022)

La defensa aérea ucraniana vuelve a interceptar edificios en Kiev 


 En la región de Chernihiv, las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas destruyen instalaciones del MLRS de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


Un impactante video muestra el momento en que un ataque ruso golpea fábricas en la sitiada ciudad ucraniana de Mariupol


----------



## damevenenooooo (18 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> MLRS BM-21 "Grad" ruso en la región de Kharkov.



El ojete de satán después de haber comido chile picante


----------



## Harman (18 Mar 2022)

Respuesta del portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores chino, Zhao Lijian, a la pregunta de un periodista sobre la responsabilidad de China de apoyar a Rusia en relación con una operación militar especial en Ucrania. "Estados Unidos debería reflexionar seriamente sobre su papel en la crisis ucraniana, asumir los debidos compromisos y emprender acciones prácticas para aliviar la situación en ese país, resolver el problema y no seguir echando aceite a las llamas del conflicto armado en llamas". 18 de marzo de 2022.

t.me/surf_noise1/8681


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## JOS1378 (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (18 Mar 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> Cualquier persona *neutral *y adulta que entrase a este hilo, tardaría 2 páginas en ponerse a favor de Rusia.



A confesión de partes...


----------



## pirivi-parava (18 Mar 2022)

Anda, estaba prohibido youtube en Rusia?


----------



## Harman (18 Mar 2022)

Ya hemos saludado al Centro de Odessa y ahora queremos recordar al 74 Centro de Información y Operaciones Psicológicas: Lo sabemos todo.

Así que le deseamos un buen fin de semana al jefe del CIPSO de Lviv.

t.me/surf_noise1/8671


----------



## Hannibaal (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Discordante (18 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


>



Espero que no. Ambas cosas. Que China no apoyo a Rusia y que Europa no se vea arrastrada al abismo de romper lazos comerciales con China.

De esta jugada solo gana EEUU.


----------



## JOS1378 (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## midelburgo (18 Mar 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> Ojalá hubiera alguien en este hilo dando la cara por Ucrania *de una manera racional y coherente.*
> La calidad de los posts _anti-Rusia_ es lamentable.
> La mayoría de respuestas contrarias a la invasión parecen escritas por niños de 3 años. Cualquier persona *neutral *y adulta que entrase a este hilo, tardaría 2 páginas en ponerse a favor de Rusia.
> Mientras unos postean mapas, avances, comentarios sobre armamento... los vacuñaos y NPCs (_casualmente_, todos pro-Ukra) postean el mismo tweet como veinte veces, y rellenan el hilo con insultos personales a Putin. Es una mezcla entre patético y lamentable.



Me habia olvidado de ellos. Hace una semana que los ignore. Ahora el hilo hasta tiene calidad y probablemente es de lo mejor que se puede encontrar en español.


----------



## .Kaikus (18 Mar 2022)

[/QUOTE]


No voy a darmelas de experto pero ese derroche de municion a la nada (la mitad de los disparos no dan ni al edificio) no me parece muy de "fuerzas especiales" si no mas bien de fuerzas paco. Lo normal es tener alguien en el grupo con bazooka para esos nidos "francotiradores" y no tener a 30 tios al descubierto disparando desde la cintura (es que alguno ni apunta).
[/QUOTE]
El piso esta ardiendo, los chechenos estan evacuando a los civiles del edificio y los francotiradores de pacotilla ukros estan sentenciados... @Discordante 

PD- Estan quemando polvora, pero estan entreteniendolos, mientras una seccion sube por la escalera.


----------



## Gonzalor (18 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> La defensa aérea ucraniana vuelve a interceptar edificios en Kiev
> 
> 
> En la región de Chernihiv, las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas destruyen instalaciones del MLRS de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
> ...



¿Pero qué mierda de bombas usan? Parecen proyectiles de artillería de la primera guerra mundial. Un niño con un tirachinas puede causar más destrozos.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (18 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


>



Como sea cierto eso 

Cuando comenzó la invasión ya se reventaron ellos solitos un rascacielos también en Kiev. Lo de la torre de telecos si fue un bombardeo ruso por cierto. Era un objetivo estratégico.


----------



## Discordante (18 Mar 2022)

Macron parece el unico lider europeo (Rusia incluida) que entiende el suicido colectivo que es esta guerra para Europa (la UE concretamente) y Rusia.


----------



## niraj (18 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Huelga de transporte, última hora | El Gobierno se cita con el Comité Nacional, en el que los transportistas en huelga no se ven representados
> 
> 
> Un grupo de transportistas traslada su malestar a la portavoz del Gobierno: "Somos ultras del pan de nuestros hijos" Medio centenar
> ...







__





El territorio del Lince


Ya está aquí Tres semanas, este es el tiempo que lleva ya el "conflicto" ( definición de la ONU ) en Ucrania desde que se desató el "ataque"...




elterritoriodellince.blogspot.com






*Ya está aquí*

Tres semanas, este es el tiempo que lleva ya el "conflicto" (definición de la ONU) en Ucrania desde que se desató el "ataque" (definición de la ONU) ruso. Algún balance se puede hacer ya. 

El primero, que el empujón ruso nos ha metido a todos en un nuevo mundo en el que la hegemonía occidental desaparece. Porque lo que se temía todo el mundo, y estaba más que anunciado, ya está aquí: *hoy el Ministerio de Finanzas de Rusia ha anunciado el pago de la deuda en yuanes*. Aunque ha dicho que esta medida es temporal y que la pretensión rusa es pagar su deuda en rublos (con lo que los occidentales salen perdiendo por la depreciación de la moneda rusa) el salto que va a dar el yuan en las transacciones finacieras es espectacular y hay quien ya anuncia que va a llegar al 10% antes del 2030. Ahora está en el 3'20%. Os recuerdo que el dólar es utilizado en el 39'92% de las transacciones internacionales y que el euro lo es en el 36'56% según el SWIFT. El revuelo que ha provocado la noticia es de los que hacen época.

El anuncio ruso se produce en un momento clave: hoy están reunidos EEUU y China porque EEUU pide a China que medie en la crisis aunque, como siempre, dice que amenaza con represalias si China ayuda a Rusia a evadir las sanciones. Las típicas tonterías neocoloniales del que era, pasado, el gran señor y que sabe que se va a reproducir por todos los loros ignorantes a lo largo del mundo.

Pero la realidad es otra muy diferente. El encuentro de hoy EEUU-China da la medida exacta de cuánto ha cambiado el mundo en estas tres semanas, y os hago un recuento cronológico.

1.- La aceleración de las conversaciones en Viena para revivir el acuerdo nuclear con Irán, muerto después de que en 2018 lo abandonase unilateralmente. Desde entonces se impuso a Irán "sanciones del infierno" y "de máxima presión" que fuera de lo bien que quedan en los titulares, no ha sido así porque Irán ha sabido sortearlas (donde el apoyo ruso y chino ha sido importante). Pero ahora a EEUU y vasallos es corre prisa desatascar el tema porque necesitan petróleo, dado que ellos mismos se han metido en un pantano al sancionar al petróleo y gas rusos. Y no he podido contener una sonrisa con el bombardeo iraní contra lo que ha definido como un centro del Mossad en el Kurdistán iraquí. Como es conocido el amiguismo israelí con los kurdos, lo creo.

2.- El intento de EEUU de presionar a Venezuela en el mismo sentido. Durante años se ha bloqueado a este país, se ha mantenido la ficción del Juanito Calamidad como "presidente interino" y ahora EEUU va corriendo en sentido contrario porque necesita el petróleo.

3.- China se convierte el el último recurso para evitar la hecatombe económica a que se va a enfrentar el mundo, pero principalmente Occidente. Otro país sancionado al que ahora se le viene a decir eso de "pelillos a la mar" aunque se le sigue amenazando.

EEUU está actuando a la desesperada y muestra la produndidad del dilema a que se enfrenta pese a sus bravatas de matón de barrio. Frenado en seco por Rusia (y su instrumento otánico) -y ahí está el tema de los aviones polacos-, China se convierte en su último recurso. 

Pero siempre hay peros. Uno de los más importantes es la congelación de más de un tercio de las reservas de divisas rusas por las sanciones, algo sin precedentes y que ha puesto en la picota no solo al dólar sino al euro. Muchos son los países que ya han visto lo que supone el militarizar la economía ante la debilidad en otras esferas, sobre todo militares. Por eso es importante, mucho, el anuncio ruso de hoy.

Uno de los gurús capitalistas, analista del Credit Suisse, habla abiertamente de que se está destruyendo el marco monetario existente. _"*Estamos presenciando el nacimiento de Bretton Woods III, un nuevo orden mundial monetario centrado en monedas basadas en productos básicos en el Este* que probablemente debilitará el sistema del eurodólar y también contribuirá a las fuerzas inflacionarias en el Oeste"_. Está hablando de que tanto Rusia como China están proponiendo que sus monedas estén respaldadas por el petróleo, en el primer caso, y en el oro, en el segundo. 

La rusofobia occidental se paga, y eso explica las decisiones que está tomando EEUU con Irán, Venezuela y China. Sobre todo, con China. Que se produzca esta reunión, a petición de EEUU, indica que estamos en el punto más alto de la crisis hegemónica de EEUU, y por supuesto, de sus vasallos.

Me atrevo a adelantar que China no va a ceder, y menos después de la declaración conjunta ruso-china del 4 de febrero. Hay quien dice que China tiene grandes intereses en Ucrania, pero es una verdad a medias, como siempre en el caso de lo que vemos, oímos y leemos en Occidente. Como decía Umberto Eco, "los medios de comunicación intoxican más que el vino". Ucrania cedió a las presiones de EEUU y canceló un acuerdo ya firmado con China para la compra de una gran fábrica de motores, Motor Sich, que fue lo primero que se privatizó tras la desaparición de la URSS. Hay cosas que China no olvida, y esta es una de ellas.

Al escribir esto no he visto nada de lo que haya salido de esa reunión, que supongo poco si es que ha salido algo. Porque cuando se ha acusado, y se acusa, a China de genocidio en Xinjiang, de todo tipo de perrerías en Hong Kong (con los dos partidos al unísono con los ladridos) y más, imagino que no hace falta ser muy listo para sacar conclusiones de cuál será la respuesta.

El segundo balance, que los territorios históricos del Donbás están a punto de ser liberados por completo. Luganks sobre todo, que ya lo está en un 90% y que ha emitido un decreto que recupera los nombres históricos de las poblaciones, que habían sido cambiados por los nazis. O sea, la "descomunistización" se revierte.

PD.- Para la desnazificación, física y mental.

1.- La física: el golpe ruso contra el campo de entrenamiento para los "voluntarios" nazis extranjeros. Los rusos hablan de 180 nazis menos, los ucranianos hablan de 35. Doy más credibilidad a los rusos que a los ucranianos y aquí hay un audio de viene a corroborar lo primero. Muchos ya están de vuelta con el rabo entre las piernas.

2.- La mental: *"La psicología de masas del fascismo"*, de Wilhelm Reich. Un libro que tiene casi 100 años, pero que no pierde actualidad. Estamos en el momento que Reich definió como "el fascismo cotidiano", cuando la población interioriza la ideología de la burguesía en el poder y que aparece a través de los "valores" y las "necesidades" que hace aceptar a través de su visión del "orden" y la "justicia", a través de la utilización del lenguaje sobre lo "moderno" y lo "obsoleto" (por ejemplo, la lucha de clases) y que lleva a desconocer y rechazar la lucha obrera (con las huelgas como máxima expresión)... Reich decía que o se hace frente a este tipo de discursos o no se podrá decir que las masas han sido engañadas por el fascismo, sino que lo habrán deseado.

*Adenda importante*: al hilo de lo primero, se acaba de conocer otra cuestión de órdago a la grande. *La Unión Económica Euroasiática y China desarrollarán un proyecto para un sistema monetario y financiero internacional independiente*. Se basará en una nueva moneda internacional, que se calculará como un índice de las monedas nacionales de los países participantes y los precios de las materias primas.

Y otra: *Bielorrusia y Rusia acuerdan eliminar el dólar en las operaciones de los recursos energéticos*.

Y más:* India y Rusia están explorando la posibilidad de utilizar el yuan chino como moneda de referencia para valorar el mecanismo comercial de la rupia y el rublo*.


----------



## JOS1378 (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (18 Mar 2022)

#Avdiivka está bajo bombardeos sin parar. Artillería y MRLS. La batalla por #Novhorodske aún continúa. 


Dos subhumanos menos


Presidente #Putin: Había una red de docenas de laboratorios en #Ucrania, donde se llevaban a cabo programas biológicos militares bajo la guía y con el apoyo financiero del #Pentágono, incluidos experimentos con cepas de #coronavirus, ántrax, cólera y otras enfermedades mortales.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (18 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Espero que no. Ambas cosas. Que China no apoyo a Rusia y *que Europa no se vea arrastrada al abismo de romper lazos comerciales con China.*
> 
> De esta jugada solo gana EEUU.



   Lo que tenía que hacer China es sancionar a todo el que ayude a Ucrania ....


----------



## JOS1378 (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Discordante (18 Mar 2022)

niraj dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aqui patina:

" Pero ahora a EEUU y vasallos es corre prisa desatascar el tema porque necesitan petróleo, dado que ellos mismos se han metido en un pantano al sancionar al petróleo y gas rusos. "

EEUU se ha pegado un tiro en el pie al impedir nuevos proyectos de fracking y promocionar la reduccion de extraccion de petroleo. Si no hubiera sido por la agenda verde de Biden y algunos gobernadores EEUU seria 100% independiente energeticamente. Ahora, aunque den marcha atras a esas medidas verdes (que no lo estan haciendo) van a necesitar de 18 a 24 meses para volver a tener la capacidad que tenian antes de la pandemia.

Otro ejemplo de como los lideres de un pais, el estado, son su peor enemigo.


----------



## amcxxl (18 Mar 2022)

Actualización del mapa de situación - Batalla por #Mariupol- Primeras líneas estimadas 
El área marcada en azul va a ser liquidado


----------



## LIRDISM (18 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Combate Aire-tierra, Gostomel hace días.



Parece un kamov-52, es un helicóptero de ataque, el mejor de Rusia y que no tiene asiento para soldados como un mi-24 o 35 y los usan para asalto de tropas en el vídeo, o son los pilotos que de meten al combate o el Kamov -52 están usando algún compartimento interno como donde se llevan camillas para meter uno o dos soldados.


----------



## Discordante (18 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Lo que tenía que hacer China es sancionar a todo el que ayude a Ucrania ....



Ni locos. Europa es su mayor mercado con diferencia. No hay mercado sustituto en el mundo. Ni hasta dentro de 20 años. El mercado interno no le soluciona el problema.

España puede ser una m pero europa central (la blue banana) produce miles de componentes que China necesita y compra con los € y $ que recibe al vender sus "baratijas" en europa.

Sin el mercado europeo diria que entre 1/3 y la mitad de su industria se quedaria sin clientes. Vamos que tendrian que cerrar e irse a la calle decenas de millones de trabajadores y estos mantienen a cientos de millones de agricultores (sus familias en ciudades no industrializadas).


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (18 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Confirmado por el confirmador confirmado


----------



## JOS1378 (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## LIRDISM (18 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> La defensa aérea ucraniana vuelve a interceptar edificios en Kiev
> 
> 
> En la región de Chernihiv, las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas destruyen instalaciones del MLRS de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
> ...



Sí el vídeo es grabado por los rusos, quiere decir que ya han llegado al río desde el frente oeste, en el centro de la ciudad por lo que los ucranianos ya quedarían aislados en dos bolsas.


----------



## Decimus (18 Mar 2022)

La horda de las estepas encontrando en las fértiles llanuras negras de Ucrania su fin.

Sus cadáveres alimentarán los cultivos de trigo para los países occidentales.

Nos alimentarnos indirectamente de los cadáveres amarillos mongolicos esteparios.


----------



## Decimus (18 Mar 2022)

Abajo el mongol.

Viva el ucraniano.


----------



## Decimus (18 Mar 2022)

Putin.
Anti NWO.
Invade el país con 15.000 musulmanes chechenos.
Burbuja aplaude y chorrea.


----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Ni locos. Europa es su mayor mercado con diferencia. No hay mercado sustituto en el mundo. Ni hasta dentro de 20 años. El mercado interno no le soluciona el problema.
> 
> España puede ser una m pero europa central (la blue banana) produce miles de componentes que China necesita y compra con los € y $ que recibe al vender sus "baratijas" en europa.
> 
> Sin el mercado europeo diria que entre 1/3 y la mitad de su industria se quedaria sin clientes. Vamos que tendrian que cerrar e irse a la calle decenas de millones de trabajadores y estos mantienen a cientos de millones de agricultores (sus familias en ciudades no industrializadas).



No le pinche el globo al niño, que le entra la perra...


----------



## amcxxl (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (18 Mar 2022)

Orcorrusos escondiéndose de las tropas ucranias


----------



## Don Pascual (18 Mar 2022)

¿No queríais ucranianos en Europa? pues ya llega la primera oleada de los que se han educado en el Maidán. A disfrutar.


----------



## damevenenooooo (18 Mar 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Abajo el mongol.
> 
> Viva el ucraniano.



Vas perdiendo aceite loco!


----------



## Simo Hayha (18 Mar 2022)

Contraofensiva ucrania retoma posiciones orcorrusas


----------



## Harman (18 Mar 2022)

__





All That Glitters Is Not Necessarily Russian Gold | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is





No todo lo que brilla es necesariamente oro ruso


(Trad. Google)
18/03/2022

_El "orden internacional basado en reglas", como en "nuestro camino o la carretera", se está desmoronando mucho más rápido de lo que nadie podría haber predicho._

Por* Pepe Escobar*, publicado con el permiso del autor y ampliamente publicado

La Unión Económica de Eurasia (EAEU) y China están comenzando a diseñar un nuevo sistema monetario y financiero sin pasar por el dólar estadounidense, supervisado por Sergei Glazyev y destinado a competir con el sistema de Bretton Woods.

Arabia Saudita, autor de bombardeos, hambruna y genocidio en Yemen, armado por EE. UU., Reino Unido y la UE, está avanzando en la llegada del petroyuan.

India, tercer mayor importador de petróleo del mundo, está a punto de firmar un megacontrato para comprar petróleo a Rusia con un gran descuento y utilizando un mecanismo rublo-rupia.

Las exportaciones de petróleo de Riad ascienden a aproximadamente 170.000 millones de dólares al año. China compra el 17 %, en comparación con el 21 % de Japón, el 15 % de EE. UU., el 12 % de India y aproximadamente el 10 % de la UE. Estados Unidos y sus vasallos, Japón, Corea del Sur, la Unión Europea, permanecerán dentro de la esfera de los petrodólares. India, al igual que China, puede que no.

El contragolpe de las sanciones está en la ofensiva. Incluso un mimado del mercado/capitalismo de casino como el estratega uber-nerd de Credit Suisse, Zoltan Poznar, que trabajó en la Fed de Nueva York, el FMI y el Departamento del Tesoro, se ha visto obligado a admitir, en una nota analítica: "Si crees que Occidente puede desarrollar sanciones que maximicen el dolor para Rusia minimizando los riesgos de estabilidad financiera y de precios para Occidente, entonces también puedes confiar en los unicornios".

Los unicornios son una marca registrada del enorme aparato de operaciones psicológicas de la OTAN, ilustrado lujosamente por la "cumbre" completamente falsa y escenificada en Kiev entre el comediante Ze y los primeros ministros de Polonia, Eslovenia y la República Checa, completamente desacreditada por John Helmer y fuentes polacas.

Poznar, un realista, insinuó de hecho el entierro ritual del capítulo financiero del “orden internacional basado en reglas” vigente desde los primeros años de la Guerra Fría: “Después del final de esta guerra [en Ucrania], el 'dinero' Nunca será lo mismo. " Especialmente cuando el Hegemón demuestra sus “reglas” usurpando el dinero de otras personas.

Y eso configura el principio central de la geopolítica marcial del siglo XXI como monetario/ideológico. El mundo, especialmente el Sur Global, tendrá que decidir si el “dinero” está representado por el casino virtual turboalimentado privilegiado por los estadounidenses o por activos reales y tangibles como las fuentes de energía. Un mundo financiero bipolar: dólar estadounidense vs. yuan - está a la mano.

No hay evidencia infalible, todavía. Pero es posible que el Kremlin sin duda haya creído que al usar las reservas extranjeras de Rusia como cebo, que probablemente sean congeladas por las sanciones, el resultado final podría ser la destrucción del petrodólar. Después de todo, la abrumadora mayoría del Sur Global ahora ha entendido completamente que el dólar estadounidense sin respaldo como "dinero" -según Poznar- es absolutamente poco confiable.

Si ese es el caso, habla de un Putin _ippon_ del infierno.

*Es tiempo de robo de oro*

Mientras esbozaba el surgimiento del nuevo paradigma, desde el nuevo sistema monetario diseñado por una cooperación entre la EAEU y China hasta el advenimiento del petroyuan, estalló una discusión seria e informada sobre una parte crucial del rompecabezas: el destino del Reservas de oro rusas.

Las dudas se arremolinaron en torno a la política posiblemente suicida del Banco Central de Rusia de mantener los activos en valores extranjeros o en bancos vulnerables a las sanciones occidentales.

Por supuesto, siempre existe la posibilidad de que Moscú calculó que las naciones que tienen reservas rusas, como Alemania y Francia, tienen activos en Rusia que pueden nacionalizarse fácilmente. Y que la deuda total del estado más las empresas rusas supera incluso la cantidad de reservas congeladas.

Pero, ¿y el oro?

A partir del 1 de febrero, tres semanas antes del inicio de la Operación Z, el Banco Central de Rusia tenía $ 630,2 mil millones en reservas. Casi la mitad -

*$ 311,2 mil millones - se colocaron en valores extranjeros, y una cuarta parte - $ 151,9 mil millones - en depósitos en bancos comerciales y centrales del exterior. No es exactamente una estrategia brillante. A junio del año pasado, el socio estratégico China poseía el 13,8% de las reservas de Rusia, en oro y moneda extranjera.*

En cuanto al oro físico, $ 132,2 mil millones -el 21% de las reservas totales- permanece en bóvedas en Moscú (dos tercios) y San Petersburgo. Petersburgo (un tercio).

¿Entonces no se ha congelado oro ruso? Bueno, es complicado.

El problema clave es que más del 75% de las reservas del Banco Central Ruso están en moneda extranjera. La mitad de estos son valores, como bonos del gobierno: nunca salen de la nación que los emitió. Aproximadamente el 25% de las reservas están vinculadas a bancos extranjeros, en su mayoría privados, así como al BIS y al FMI.

Una vez más es fundamental recordar a Sergei Glazyev en su innovador ensayo Sanciones y Soberanía: “Es necesario completar la desdolarización de nuestras reservas de divisas, reemplazando el dólar, el euro y la libra por oro. En las condiciones actuales de crecimiento explosivo esperado en el precio del oro, su exportación masiva al extranjero es similar a la traición y ya es hora de que el regulador lo detenga”.

Esta es una poderosa acusación contra el Banco Central de Rusia, que se endeudaba con el oro y lo exportaba. A todos los efectos prácticos, el Banco Central podría ser acusado de perpetrar un trabajo interno. Y posteriormente fueron sorprendidos por las devastadoras sanciones estadounidenses.

Como dice un analista de Moscú, el Banco Central “había entregado algunos volúmenes de oro a Londres en 2020-2021. Esta decisión estuvo motivada por un alto precio del oro en ese momento (cerca de $ 2000 por onza) y difícilmente podría ser iniciada por Putin. De ser así, esta decisión puede calificarse de muy estúpida, o incluso parte de una táctica de distracción (…) La mayor parte del oro entregado a Londres no se almacenó sino que se vendió y se transfirió a reservas de divisas (en euros o libras) que luego se congelaron .”

No es de extrañar que mucha gente en Rusia esté furiosa. Un flashback rápido está en orden. En junio del año pasado, Putin firmó una ley que cancelaba los requisitos para la repatriación de las ganancias en divisas de las exportaciones de oro. Cinco meses después, los mineros de oro de Rusia exportaban como locos. Un mes después, la Duma quiso saber por qué el Banco Central había dejado de comprar oro. No es de extrañar que los medios rusos estallaran con acusaciones de "un robo [de oro] sin precedentes" .

Ahora es mucho más dramático: RIA Novosti describió el congelamiento dictado por Estados Unidos como, qué más, un "robo" y un caos económico mundial debidamente predicho.  En cuanto al Banco Central, ha vuelto al negocio de la compra de oro. 

Sin embargo, nada de lo anterior explica algo de oro "faltante" que de facto no está en posesión del Banco Central Ruso. Y ahí es donde entra un personaje algo turbio como lo es Herman Gref.

Veamos esto con el diputado de la Duma estatal Mikhail Delyagin , quien dijo algunas cosas sobre la bonanza de oro exportado a Londres:

“Este proceso ha estado ocurriendo durante el último año. Exportado, según algunas estimaciones, 600 toneladas. [Jefe del Banco Central de Rusia] Nabiullina dijo: quien quiera vender oro para obtener efectivo, o si extrae oro y lo comercia, tenga en cuenta que el estado, en mi persona, no le comprará oro a un precio de mercado. Lo llevaremos con un gran descuento. Si desea obtener dinero honesto por él, expórtelo. El centro mundial del comercio de oro es Londres. En consecuencia, todos comenzaron a exportar y vender oro allí. Incluyendo al Sr. [Herman] Gref. El jefe del Sberbank, formalmente propiedad del estado, vendió una gran parte de sus reservas de oro”.

Busque aquí detalles fascinantes sobre las travesuras de Gref de Sberbank.

*Esté atento al rublo respaldado en oro*

Puede ser un caso de demasiado poco y demasiado tarde, pero al menos el Kremlin ahora ha establecido un comité, con autoridad sobre los nerds del Banco Central, para manejar las cosas serias.

Resulta sorprendente que el Banco Central de Rusia no responda a la constitución rusa ni al sistema judicial, sino que esté subordinado al FMI. Se puede argumentar que el sistema financiero diseñado por un cártel -que implica cero soberanía- simplemente no puede ser abordado de frente por ninguna nación del planeta, y Putin ha estado tratando de socavarlo paso a paso. Eso incluye, por supuesto, mantener a Elvira Nabiullina en el puesto, incluso cuando sigue debidamente el criterio de Washington al pie de la letra.

Y eso nos lleva de vuelta a la posibilidad de apuestas ultra altas de que el Kremlin pudo haber querido desde el principio ir sin restricciones, obligando a los atlantistas a revelar su verdadera mano y exponer su sistema en un espectacular "El rey está desnudo" por un audiencia mundial.

Y ahí es donde entra en juego el nuevo sistema monetario/financiero de EAEU/China, bajo la supervisión de Glazyev. Ciertamente podemos imaginar a Rusia, China y vastas franjas de Eurasia divorciándose progresivamente del capitalismo de casino; el rublo reconvertido en moneda respaldada por oro; y Rusia se centró en la autosuficiencia, la inversión nacional productiva y la conectividad comercial con la mayor parte del Sur Global.

Mucho más allá de sus reservas extranjeras confiscadas y las toneladas de oro vendidas en Londres, lo que importa es que Rusia sigue siendo la principal potencia de recursos naturales. ¿Escasez? Un poco de austeridad por un tiempo se encargará de ello: nada tan dramático como el empobrecimiento nacional durante los años noventa neoliberales. Y un impulso adicional provendría de la exportación de recursos naturales a precios de descuento superiores a otros BRICS y la mayor parte de Eurasia y el Sur Global.

El Occidente colectivo acaba de fabricar una nueva división entre Oriente y Occidente de mal gusto. Rusia lo está poniendo patas arriba, para su propio beneficio: después de todo, el mundo multipolar se está levantando en el Este.

El Imperio de la Mentira no dará marcha atrás, porque no tiene un Plan B. El Plan A es "anular" a Rusia en todo el espectro -occidental-. ¿Y qué? La rusofobia, el racismo, las operaciones psicológicas 24 horas al día, la sobrecarga de propaganda, las turbas en línea de la cultura de la anulación, no significan nada.

Los hechos que importan: el Oso tiene suficiente hardware nuclear/hipersónico para destrozar la OTAN unos minutos antes del desayuno y dar una lección al Occidente colectivo antes de los cócteles antes de la cena. Llegará un momento en que algún excepcionalista con un coeficiente intelectual decente finalmente comprenderá el significado de "indivisibilidad de la seguridad".


----------



## CEMENTITOS (18 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> ¿Y qué es lo que repite en bucle, no será el famoso misil-bengala?
> 
> Es que no le veo, ni a él ni a ninguno. Por lo que contáis aquí, que si no...



Desgraciadamente hoy tuve el dia libre y lo vi un rato. 
En media hora dijeron mil veces lo de los ataques a civiles que nadie ha visto (ellos tampoco pusieron imagenes, logicamente) y la tabarra de la falta de suministros en la avanzada, lo cual es absurdo y ridiculo teniendo en cuenta que son dos paises compartiendo frontera.

Lo peor fue ver a unos supuestos expertos hablando de la falta de combustible para los tanques, y noseque mierdas. !!!Uno de los mayores productores de crudo y derivados del puto planeta!!! Un Miembro de la OPEP+ no puede suministrar gasoil a 200 km de su frontera???? 
¿Pero de donde han sacado a esta gente?
Es todo ridiculo. Ellos son ridículos.
Como dice el otro forero ahí atras la calidad de las intervenciones antiPutin es bajísima, cualquiera con mas de 9 años se da cuenta de que hay tongo.


----------



## pemebe (18 Mar 2022)

China sends tough signal ahead of Xi-Biden talk to set firm position on bilateral ties, Ukraine issue - Global Times (Periodico Chino en Inglés) Mar 18, 2022 05:35 PM 

Horas antes de la llamada telefónica entre el presidente chino, Xi Jinping, y el presidente estadounidense, Joe Biden, el viernes, China, en una medida poco habitual, envió señales duras, afirmando que nunca aceptará las amenazas y la coerción de Estados Unidos sobre la cuestión de Ucrania y prometiendo dar una respuesta contundente si Estados Unidos toma medidas que perjudiquen los intereses legítimos de China. 

*China nunca aceptará las amenazas y la coerción de EE.UU., y si EE.UU. toma medidas que perjudican los intereses legítimos de China y los intereses de las empresas y los individuos chinos*, *China no se quedará de brazos cruzados y dará una respuesta contundente, subrayó el funcionario, señalando que EE.UU. no debe hacerse ilusiones ni calcular mal al respecto. *

Las firmes señales de China se enviaron mientras la administración Biden ha intensificado su campaña de desinformación sobre el "apoyo militar" de China a Rusia y ha intentado amenazar a China con "consecuencias nefastas".

El Secretario de Estado de EE.UU., Antony Blinken, afirmó que Biden dejará claro durante la llamada del viernes que China "asumirá la responsabilidad de cualquier acción que lleve a cabo para apoyar la agresión de Rusia, y no dudaremos en imponer los costes", dijo en una rueda de prensa.

China está enviando una severa advertencia a la administración de Biden para que no se haga ilusiones de cambiar a China en la charla del viernes por la noche, y está instando a Biden a calmarse en las cuestiones prácticas de los dos países, dijeron los analistas. 

La llamada telefónica programada para el viernes se realiza cuando EE.UU. está atrapado en una doble situación: la preocupación por un posible conflicto nuclear con Rusia con su extrema presión contra ella y el riesgo de una rápida escalada de conflictos con China sobre la cuestión de Taiwán, dijeron analistas chinos, *señalando que la cuestión de Taiwán y el tema de Ucrania serán prioritarios en la agenda del intercambio.* 

*Detrás de la presión diseñada por la administración Biden sobre China estaba su profunda ansiedad y la necesidad apremiante de ayuda de China en la crisis de Ucrania, dijo Li Haidong, profesor del Instituto de Relaciones Internacionales de la Universidad de Asuntos Exteriores de China, al Global Times.*


Algunos medios de comunicación estadounidenses también son conscientes del dilema de EEUU. Al cubrir el intercambio del viernes, Bloomberg News dijo en su titular que "Biden busca la ayuda de China con Putin". *Un artículo de opinión para Bloomberg decía que cuanto peor lo haga Rusia, "mayores serán los riesgos a los que se enfrenten Estados Unidos y sus aliados europeos".*

La cuestión de Ucrania es la consecuencia de los problemas acumulados entre Estados Unidos y Rusia o de las continuas presiones y desafíos a la seguridad de Rusia por parte de la OTAN liderada por Estados Unidos, por lo que Estados Unidos, en el fondo, no espera que China lo resuelva, pero aún así quiere meter a China en su lío o pedirle que le ayude, ya que la situación actual está por encima de sus expectativas y será más difícil para Estados Unidos evitar involucrarse directamente en ella, dijo Lü Xiang, investigador de la Academia China de Ciencias Sociales, al Global Times.

Lü señaló que Biden ha sido ingenuo al pensar que Rusia no contraatacará cuando se enfrente a las provocaciones de EE.UU., y ahora está utilizando combustible para apagar el fuego en Ucrania mientras teme que el fuego llegue a la OTAN. 

*"Si EE.UU. alberga la ilusión de que China cederá a su presión en la crisis de Ucrania y en las relaciones entre China y Rusia, sólo refleja que EE.UU. tiene una comprensión demasiado superficial de las complejas situaciones internacionales actuales y de lo correcto y lo incorrecto de los hechos", dijo Li.


Muchas de las sanciones de EE.UU. y Occidente contra Rusia se hicieron puramente a través de la jurisdicción de brazo largo sin el permiso de la ONU. Y esa práctica de enmarcar las relaciones con otros países en base a su derecho interno y obligar a terceros países a aceptarlo es, sin duda, contraria al espíritu del derecho internacional y a los principios de la Carta de la ONU, dijeron los analistas chinos.*

A la vez que intenta arrastrar a China al lío que creó Estados Unidos, Washington también está manchando las relaciones entre China y Rusia con rumores y desinformación para sembrar la discordia entre ambos. 

Después de que Sullivan advirtiera a China de que se enfrentaría "absolutamente a las consecuencias" si ayudaba a Moscú a eludir las sanciones, la portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Maria Zakharova, denunció el jueves las declaraciones de Sullivan, diciendo que es otra manifestación de las ambiciones imperialistas y hegemónicas de Washington. Las relaciones entre China y Rusia tienen un fuerte impulso interno, que no se ve afectado por los cambios internacionales, dijo.


China ha desarrollado relaciones bilaterales con Rusia y Estados Unidos, respectivamente, y no utiliza las relaciones bilaterales para atacar a Rusia o a Estados Unidos. 


Al mismo tiempo que acorrala a Rusia en la cuestión de Ucrania, EE.UU. también ha tratado de acorralar a China en la cuestión más "explosiva" para los lazos bilaterales: la cuestión de Taiwán, dijo Yang Xiyu, investigador principal del Instituto de Estudios Internacionales de China, al Global Times.

Estados Unidos ha avanzado rápidamente en su estrategia Indo-Pacífica utilizando a Taiwán como peón, y ha seguido enviando señales erróneas a los secesionistas de Taiwán al enviar a antiguos diplomáticos estadounidenses a visitar la isla, lo que demuestra que su conflicto con China sobre la cuestión de Taiwán se está intensificando rápidamente, dijo Yang.

El general de alto rango de la Fuerza Aérea de EE.UU. Kenneth Wilsbach relacionó la situación de Ucrania con la cuestión de Taiwán, afirmando que una de las "lecciones clave" que los chinos están tomando de la situación de Ucrania es la "solidaridad de la comunidad global", y que si China se comporta de forma similar contra la isla u otro vecino, "ocurrirá algo más fuerte".

La parte china insistirá en que EE.UU. tiene que tomarse en serio las principales preocupaciones de China en relación con sus propios intereses fundamentales, y si EE.UU. no se toma en serio la preocupación de China, sino que sólo quiere buscar la ayuda de China para sus propios fines, ese patrón de interacción no funcionaría, sino que sólo inyectaría más incertidumbre en las relaciones entre China y EE.UU., advirtieron los analistas.


----------



## Decimus (18 Mar 2022)

damevenenooooo dijo:


> Vas perdiendo aceite loco!



Prorruso detectes. A la lista


----------



## Kluster (18 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Macron parece el unico lider europeo (Rusia incluida) que entiende el suicido colectivo que es esta guerra para Europa (la UE concretamente) y Rusia.



Pues lo ha entendido tarde. A estas alturas nadie se cree que los rusos vayan a recoger los bartulos y volverse para casa tan ricamente.


----------



## JOS1378 (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (18 Mar 2022)

Orcorrusos orcorruseando


----------



## vladimirovich (18 Mar 2022)

Guerra a ninguna parte.

¿Cual es el objetivo de esta guerra, conquistar Ucrania y mantenerla ocupada?...eso esta a eones luz de las capacidades del ejercito Dmitry de mierda ruso.

¿Como se puede mandar.a miles de soldados a una guerra sin objetivo?.

Si se hubiese limitado al Este, Donbass y me llevo la costa del Azov y Kharkov de rebote hubiese tenido justificacion, apoyo interno, muchos ucros hubiesen pasado de.combatir,la logistica le daba, etc ¿pero realmente el subnormal se planta con 10.000 chechenos en Kiev con que proposito?...ha comvertido a.cada ucraniano en un Cyborg y estan machacando a su ejercito desperdigado en 7 frentes hambriento y sin combustible.

Una banda de gobnikis corruptos y estupidos es la elite rusa.


----------



## Debunker (18 Mar 2022)

Hannibaal dijo:


>



Hola, nos puedes explicar que conmemoran o celebran, donde es , cuando ha sido y alguna posibilidad de traducir lo que ha dicho Putín? Gracias


----------



## amcxxl (18 Mar 2022)

*Así luce la civilización de ladrones, piratas, nazis y asesinos*


El portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de China, Zhao Lijian, mostró cómo Occidente imagina la "comunidad internacional".


----------



## Impresionante (18 Mar 2022)

Van a ir lentos, pero se van a cargar a todos los nazis de mierda


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (18 Mar 2022)

*Un astronauta estadounidense regresará ahora a la Tierra, después de temer que su ascensor ruso a casa no se materialice.*
Originalmente se pensó que Mark Vande Hei, que ha estado en el espacio durante 355 días, podría quedarse atrás en la ISS debido al aumento de las tensiones por la invasión rusa de Ucrania.
Pero se ha confirmado que viajará a bordo de una cápsula rusa a Kazajistán.
Los cosmonautas estadounidenses y dos rusos serán traídos de vuelta a la Tierra.
"Puedo decirte que seguro que Mark volverá a casa... Estamos en comunicación con nuestros colegas rusos. No hay pelusa en eso", dijo Joel Montalbano, director del programa de la Estación Espacial Internacional (ISS) de la NASA.
Admitió que los astronautas eran "conscientes de lo que está pasando" en el mundo, pero siguen trabajando en equipo.

Según el derecho espacial internacional, los astronautas de todas las naciones deben "proporcionar toda la ayuda posible" a otros astronautas cuando sea necesario, "incluido el aterrizaje de emergencia en un país extranjero o en el mar".
Dmitry Rogozin, jefe de la Agencia Espacial Rusa Roscosmos, había advertido previamente sobre las sanciones que causaban problemas técnicos a la ISS, pero el Sr. Montalbano dijo que había seguido funcionando sin problemas.
"Todas estas actividades han continuado durante 20 años y nada ha cambiado en las últimas tres semanas. Nuestros centros de control funcionan con éxito, sin problemas y sin problemas", dijo.
Estados Unidos controla el poder y el soporte vital a bordo de la ISS y Rusia controla cosas como su propulsión.
A principios de este mes, en la televisión estatal rusa, el Sr. Rogozin anunció que Roscosmos detendría las ventas de cohetes a los EE. UU. en respuesta a las sanciones contra Rusia.
El Sr. Vande Hei, de 55 años, ha hecho un nuevo récord estadounidense de la mayor cantidad de tiempo pasado en el espacio.


----------



## Impresionante (18 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Contraofensiva ucrania retoma posiciones orcorrusas



Jajajajaja


----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Desgraciadamente hoy tuve el dia libre y lo vi un rato.
> En media hora dijeron mil veces lo de los ataques a civiles que nadie ha visto (ellos tampoco pusieron imagenes, logicamente) y la tabarra de la falta de suministros en la avanzada, lo cual es absurdo y ridiculo teniendo en cuenta que son dos paises compartiendo frontera.
> 
> Lo peor fue ver a unos supuestos expertos hablando de la falta de combustible para los tanques, y noseque mierdas. !!!Uno de los mayores productores de crudo y derivados del puto planeta!!! Un Miembro de la OPEP+ no puede suministrar gasoil a 200 km de su frontera????
> ...



Ya puedes ser todo lo miembro de la OPEP que quieras que el gasoil no se mueve tan fácilmente en territorio hostil y en esos volúmenes, chalao.


----------



## Impresionante (18 Mar 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Hola, nos puedes explicar que conmemoran o celebran, donde es , cuando ha sido y alguna posibilidad de traducir lo que ha dicho Putín? Gracias



Están en Moscú y es una manifestación anti globalismo de mierda.


----------



## amcxxl (18 Mar 2022)

Embajador de Ucrania en Alemania Melnyk: "Bueno, sí, los neonazis están luchando de nuestro lado, pero:
1. Los necesitamos y... 
2. Los controlamos. 
3. Así que en realidad está bien". 
Gut hemacht.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Hola, nos puedes explicar que conmemoran o celebran, donde es , cuando ha sido y alguna posibilidad de traducir lo que ha dicho Putín? Gracias



Ha dicho que no se preocupen, que después de los entierros de los chavales regalará a cada ruso un saco de garbanzos, que será lo que coman los siguientes 5 años, y que con los pedos se podrán calentar también.

Vamos, que saldrán más fuertes y sanos de ésta.


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (18 Mar 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Hola, nos puedes explicar que conmemoran o celebran, donde es , cuando ha sido y alguna posibilidad de traducir lo que ha dicho Putín? Gracias



El aniversario de la anexión de CRIMEA
Estadio lleno hasta la bandera, parecía la Superbowl.
Bueno ahí está el vídeo para verlo, eso si Jewtube no lo censura.


----------



## Kluster (18 Mar 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Putin.
> Anti NWO.
> Invade el país con 15.000 musulmanes chechenos.
> Burbuja aplaude y chorrea.



¿Y?

Cuando acabe la guerra los chechenos se vuelven a su casa condecorados.

Estos en cambio los mete la pinza USA-marruecos en España a modo de extorsión y ya no vuelven:







Mucho mejor, según tú ¿no?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Kartoffeln (18 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


>




Jajajaja Kadyrov el amigo de los niños.


----------



## Simo Hayha (18 Mar 2022)

Chino se une a la lucha contra el orconazismo ruso


----------



## amcxxl (18 Mar 2022)

Dinamica de la desmilitarizacion de Ucrania





Actualmente destruido:
- más del 90% de los aeródromos militares ( https://tvzvezda.ru/news/202239170-X6gam.html ), así como sistemas de misiles antiaéreos ( https://tvzvezda.ru/news/2022391659-PCfai.html );
- 72,4 ( https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/14013611)% de la aviación militar ( https://z.mil.ru/spec_mil_oper/brief/briefings.htm);
- 62,3% ( https://iz.ru/1299016/vladislav-shurygin/gotovilis-osnovatelno)% de tanques y vehículos blindados ( https://function.mil.ru/news_page/country/more.htm?id=12413441 @ por ejemplo, Noticias);
- 51,4 ( https://iz.ru/1299016/vladislav-shurygin/gotovilis-osnovatelno)% y 39,7 ( https://iz.ru/1299016/vladislav-shurygin/gotovilis-osnovatelno)% de artillería y MLRS respectivamente ( https://function.mil.ru/news_page/country/more.htm?id=12413441@egNews). 
*el cálculo utiliza datos públicos de fuentes abiertas


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


>



Como van a tener prisa si se dedican a hacer vídeos gore para luego subirlos a las fosas marianas…


----------



## vladimirovich (18 Mar 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> El aniversario de la anexión de CRIMEA
> Estadio lleno hasta la bandera, parecía la Superbowl.
> Bueno ahí está el vídeo para verlo, eso si Jewtube no lo censura.



Si, un gran despliegue, eso si despues los soldados rusos en Ucrania no tienen ni para comer.


----------



## Simo Hayha (18 Mar 2022)

Orcochatarra en llamas


----------



## Teuro (18 Mar 2022)

A ambos países les interesa más acaparar los recursos naturales de Rusia que el devenir de 40 millones de ucranianos, por lo que su voto no va guiado por "cuestiones humanitarias", sino por interés económico (India) y además político (China).


----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Alguien se chiva de algo...


----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Mar 2022)

Sesión informativa de Igor Konashenkov, representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa a las 19.00 horas del 18 de marzo de 2022

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa continuando con su exitosa ofensiva, avanzaron una profundidad de 6 kilómetros en un día y alcanzaron la línea NOVOUKRAINKA, SHAKHTERSKOE.

▪ Unidades de la Milicia Popular de la República de Lugansk, que desarrollan la ofensiva en los cuarteles orientales de SEVERODONETSK, avanzaron a través de las defensas enemigas 2 kilómetros.

▪ En la mañana del 18 de marzo, armas de largo alcance de alta precisión atacaron la infraestructura militar de Ucrania.

Como resultado del ataque, se destruyó un estacionamiento con aviones de combate ucranianos en la planta de reparación de aviones en la ciudad de LVIV, así como depósitos de municiones y equipo militar ucraniano en los suburbios de Nikolaev y Voznesensk.

▪ Durante el día, los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron un vehículo aéreo no tripulado ucraniano en el aire.

Aviones operacionales-tácticos, del ejército y no tripulados atacaron 54 instalaciones militares de Ucrania. Entre ellos: tres puestos de mando, cuatro instalaciones de sistemas de lanzamiento múltiple de cohetes, cuatro depósitos de municiones y 44 lugares de acumulación de equipo militar.

▪ En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, se han destruido 184 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 1412 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 142 lanzacohetes múltiples, 542 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros, así como 1211 unidades de vehículos militares especiales .

▪ Según información fidedigna que tenemos, en DNEPROPETROVSK, empleados del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania habiendo evacuado al personal y a los pacientes, minaron uno de los edificios del hospital de la ciudad en la calle Nigoyan.

Se planea volar el edificio durante el vuelo sobre Dnepropetrovsk, enfatizó, de cualquier avión ruso.

Llama la atención, en primer lugar, los representantes de los medios de comunicación occidentales que han llegado a Dnepropetrovsk. La aviación rusa no tuvo ninguna misión de combate para derrotar el edificio del hospital, otros edificios en Dnepropetrovsk y todavía no. Otro intento del régimen nacionalista de Kiev de utilizarte para cometer una gran provocación está condenado al fracaso.
#Rusia Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Simo Hayha (18 Mar 2022)

Locales prendiendo fuego a un Grad orcorruso


----------



## Don Pascual (18 Mar 2022)

Esto acaba con Argelia cortándonos el gas.


----------



## Edge2 (18 Mar 2022)

España toma partido por Marruecos en el conflicto del Sáhara


Rabat da por cerrada la crisis después de que Sánchez calificara la propuesta de autonomía marroquí como la “más seria, realista y creíble” para resolver el conflicto




elpais.com


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Mar 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas bombardean las posiciones fortificadas del batallón nacional Azov en el territorio de la planta Azovstal en Mariupol.


----------



## Von Rudel (18 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Esto acaba con Argelia cortándonos el gas.



Sanchez bajandose los pantalones como buen lacayo.


Ojala Argelia nos corte el gas.


----------



## rejon (18 Mar 2022)

Que le den a Novosti, al hijoPutin y a todo malnacido que apoye su carnicería en Ucrania.


----------



## Von Rudel (18 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Verguenza me da esa publicación . se ve que no son ni los mismo vehiculos de arriba, ni la misma carretera.


----------



## Kluster (18 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Esto acaba con Argelia cortándonos el gas.



Yo creo que los esfuerzos del sanchijuelo para que eso ocurra darán su fruto. Como con todo lo demás.


----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Mar 2022)

Makarov - Kiev. Fotos de los daños producidos por los combates


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Esto acaba con Argelia cortándonos el gas.



El karma es muy cabrón y Ken lo está provocando a manos llenas. Las elecciones las tiene perdidas por depronrto.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## naburiano (18 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Esto acaba con Argelia cortándonos el gas.



Que repugnante es Pedro Sánchez!


----------



## arriondas (18 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Sanchez bajandose los pantalones como buen lacayo.
> 
> 
> Ojala Argelia nos corte el gas.



Con lo mal tomados que son los moros, son capaces de hacerlo. Antes que los rusos.


----------



## Arraki (18 Mar 2022)

Traducido del ruso:

Perdimos a los muchachos, lanzamos un "pájaro" para buscarlos y los encontramos en un embudo, donde se acostaron de fuego denso. Agitaron sus "mangos" entre sí y los sacaron por la noche. ¡Hurra!


----------



## Simo Hayha (18 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Verguenza me da esa publicación . se ve que no son ni los mismo vehiculos de arriba, ni la misma carretera.



Los rusos no están teniendo ninguna baja. De hecho ya han conquistado toda Ucrania y puesto un gobierno títere. El pueblo les adora. Ale, ya está satisfecha tu mente enferma?


----------



## rejon (18 Mar 2022)

Una guerra que empezó invadiendo un país, que vamos a dejar que se defiendan con palos y piedras. Si tan fuerte se creía Rusia que ahora le está costando darse la vuelta. 

No contaban con la resistencia de todo un pueblo unido por su país. Más vale que los rusos se hubieran quedado en Rusia. 

Ahora mismo son ocupas y asesinos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas bombardean las posiciones fortificadas del batallón nacional Azov en el territorio de la planta Azovstal en Mariupol.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 989131
> Ver archivo adjunto 989132


----------



## Merrill (18 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Alguien sabe que grupo utiliza es esa bandera española?


----------



## Ancient Warrior (18 Mar 2022)

Hablo China .


----------



## Hannibaal (18 Mar 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Hola, nos puedes explicar que conmemoran o celebran, donde es , cuando ha sido y alguna posibilidad de traducir lo que ha dicho Putín? Gracias



Es el estadio Luzhniki, conmemoran la adhesión de Crimea de hace 8 años.


----------



## @Durruty (18 Mar 2022)

*EL SIONISMO LAMIENDOSE LAS HERIDAS DE LA HECATOMBE DEL MOSSAD EN ERBIL...*


----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Mar 2022)

Mercenarios estadounidenses del llamado PMC FOB en la zona de guerra en Ucrania.

Según algunos informes, el grupo abandonó el país debido a las altas pérdidas entre los mercenarios como resultado de un ataque con misiles de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en el campo de entrenamiento de Yavorovsky así como la muerte de varios miembros de su propio destacamento.
#Ucrania

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Mar 2022)

Mapa con la situación de combates el 18 de marzo de 2022.


----------



## Waterman (18 Mar 2022)

En el caso de que a Putin se le complique la invasion hasta al punto de tener que retirarse, ¿prefeririais pasar a la historia como uno de los peores estrategas de la historia o como el hombre que redujo el mundo a cenizas? Ahi lo dejo...


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Debunker (18 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Ni locos. Europa es su mayor mercado con diferencia. No hay mercado sustituto en el mundo. Ni hasta dentro de 20 años. El mercado interno no le soluciona el problema.
> 
> España puede ser una m pero europa central (la blue banana) produce miles de componentes que China necesita y compra con los € y $ que recibe al vender sus "baratijas" en europa.
> 
> Sin el mercado europeo diria que entre 1/3 y la mitad de su industria se quedaria sin clientes. Vamos que tendrian que cerrar e irse a la calle decenas de millones de trabajadores y estos mantienen a cientos de millones de agricultores (sus familias en ciudades no industrializadas).




Sí, pero fíjate la trampa, EEUU y la UE compran artículos a Chinas que como es lógico consumen materiales, energía y fuerza de trabajo, EEUU y la UE pagan con un papel que imprimen casi sin costes y apuntan a deuda, eso mismo lo podrían hacer en Asia y les sobran consumidores, salir de pescadilla que se muerde la cola debe ser prioritario tanto para China como para Rusia y para cualquier país bajo la bota de EEUU


----------



## delhierro (18 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



700 . ¿ como va esa contraofensiva victoriosa ? ¿ Llegaron a Moscu anoche ?

------------

Los rusos ya no derriban aviones ucranianos , salvo drones más o menos grandes. El ultimo ataque en la zona occidental les debe haber dejado casi a 0.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Lo considero propangada porque varios son videos que ya se han posteado previamente (algunos hace 3 semanas) y ademas algunos son videos que parecen haber sido desmentidos.
> 
> No se si me explico. Repetir videos de algo que paso hace semanas y de cosas que parecen falsas en mi opinion es desinformar. Si esos videos van mayoriatariamente en una direccion es desinformar (sea voluntario o no) en esa direccion. Desinformar en una direccion es propangada.
> 
> ...



ok


----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Mar 2022)

Fuentes ucranianas informan de la muerte del comandante de la 25ª brigada aerotransportada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, el coronel Oleg Zenchenko.

Por lo tanto, esta es la primera pérdida conocida públicamente de un comandante de brigada ucraniano en activo en el momento del inicio de la operación rusa (sin contar al ex coronel de la 24.ª Brigada Motorizada Valery Grudz).


----------



## kelden (18 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Si, si ... la carretera de arriba es de 3 carriles y la de abajo de 2 ....


----------



## Simo Hayha (18 Mar 2022)

Drone ucranio revienta un orcoalmacen


----------



## Teuro (18 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Espero que no. Ambas cosas. Que China no apoyo a Rusia y que Europa no se vea arrastrada al abismo de romper lazos comerciales con China.
> 
> De esta jugada solo gana EEUU.



Nos está dando la impresión de que todos los actores se están moviendo donde precisamente los queire tener EEUU. Parece que estamos gobernados por una banda de idiotas. Repasemos:


Putin mete la pata invadiendo Ucrania.
Toda la EU se asusta, puesto que por parte de Rusia, cuando hace pop, no hay stop. Si la invasión le sale bien lo mismo otro día le apetece invadir Letonia, Lituania, Estonia, Polonia, Rumania, Eslovaquia, Bulgaria, Finlandia, Suecia o Bosnia. Y si eso también furula, pues a por Deutschland.
Europa se lanza sin frenos a ayudar militarmente a Ucrania de forma más beligerante que la propia EEUU.
En el seguidismo EU-OTAN también se apuntan Australia, Nueva Zelanda y Japón. Es decir, todas las "democracias" del mundo desarrollado, puesto que fuera de estos solo quedan pseudodemocracias (América Latina, India, ...), dictaduras, cleptocracias y teocracias.
China se alinea con Rusia, por lo que da vía libre a crear 2 bloques antagónicos al estilo Guerra Fría, esta vez de incierto resultado. Aunque todo el mundo sabe que ahora la Guerra Fría 2 podrían estar las posibilidades de victoria de cada bando al 50%, pero esto ocurre en 20 años y las probabilidades de victoria del bando Chino serían no menos del 75%.
Los dos bloques quedan: China-Rusia con una enorme masa de tierra contínua y recursos naturales y algo más de 1.500 millones de personas, por otro lado "oceanía" con 4 bloques dispersos, con menor población (1.000 millones), pero con más densidad de población.
Tecnológicamente e industrialmente el bloque oceánico es 3 veces el PIB del bloque continental, aunque el bloque continental es económicamente "emergente" y el oceanico "decadente".
Existe posibilidad de derrota de un bloque por descompensación: Si La India y Latinoamérica se inclina por un lado, ese sería sin duda el ganador. Posible "tú a uno y yo al otro".
Lado negativo de la configuración de los 2 bloques:

Carrera armamentística, con posible y probable guerra destructiva futura. Esto no es la URSS, estos no van a rendirse, sino que morirían matando. Posibilidad de ruptura del bando oceánico. Son democracias con algún tipo de soberanía, en el otro son dictaduras totalitarias.
Separación tecnológica, menos globalización, bueno, doble globalización. Habrá Internet "oceánica" e internet "continental", móviles distintos, etc.
Lucha por los recursos naturales existentes. El resto del mundo es campo de batalla de los dos bloques, cosa que no le va a sentar bien al resto del Mundo.
Lado positivo:

La competencia siempre es buena de forma colectiva. Más avances científicos, se fomenta la excelencia y la eficacia.
Menos idiotez colectiva, menos ombligismo y gilipolleces occidentales, bueno, lo mismo es más un deseo que la realidad.
Avance en la carrera espacial por los recursos, aunque existe el riesgo de guerra y conflicto. ¿Habría algo más tonto que comenzar una guerra en la Tierra por ver quien explota una mina de litio en la Luna?


----------



## rejon (18 Mar 2022)

109 carritos de bebé vacíos en la plaza de Leopolis, Ucrania como símbolo de los 109 niños que han sido asesinados por la invasion rusa hasta ahora.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## bubibartra (18 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Yo después de leer todas las noticias ucranianas no entiendo cómo los rusos aún tiene ejército y como los ucranianos no están ya cercando San Petersburgo


----------



## dabuti (18 Mar 2022)

https://lm.facebook.com/l.php?u=https%3A%2F%2Fblogs.publico.es%2Fotrasmiradas%2F57684%2Fsobre-pablo-gonzalez-y-la-menguante-libertad-de-prensa%2F%3Futm_term%3DAutofeed%26utm_campaign%3DPublico%26utm_medium%3Dsocial%26utm_source%3DFacebook%23Echobox%3D1647239588&h=AT1V0aW_FdPt9thqx4-RMSQK3fV9ZeB_UPgzM9O8kQExXmN4H_T67cEO1hqppqkEZwlzUErjXT165PbtbEahLD51cUNLgtUTcvInx0prwevTgwZKq4SNpLAdO5GkMG8s1A


----------



## Teuro (18 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Macron parece el unico lider europeo (Rusia incluida) que entiende el suicido colectivo que es esta guerra para Europa (la UE concretamente) y Rusia.



A decir verdad es el único lider europeo. Sospecho que esto a la Merkel no se lo hubira hecho Putin, Scholz ¿Existe?. El británico es simplemente impresentable y del italiano no sabemos nada. El resto es mediocridad pura y dura al estilo sanchista.


----------



## amcxxl (18 Mar 2022)

Granitnoye. ¡La gente está celebrando! ¡Una enorme bandera de la RPD ondea en medio del pueblo liberado! ¡Esto es un día de fiesta!


LPR. ⭐El conjunto musical militar "Novorossiya" y Denis Maidanov actuaron para el personal militar de NM LPR 



Una anciana de Olginka recientemente liberada no puede contener las lágrimas después de darse cuenta de que no estaba en peligro. Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## kasperle1966 (18 Mar 2022)

*Evacuación de Mariupol 

"Tenemos a la mitad de la ciudad así, sobre todo a los jóvenes, que son unos estúpidos... en arañas y cruces" *
La evacuación a gran escala en este momento viene de Mariupol. Tanto a pie como en coche. La fila de autos en dirección a Rusia se extendía por muchos kilómetros, había decenas de miles de personas en ella, pero surgió un nuevo problema. Los nacionalistas de ayer están tratando de abandonar áreas peligrosas bajo la apariencia de refugiados.







Los residentes de Mariupol que abandonan la ciudad a través de los puestos de control rusos están siendo buscados en busca de tatuajes con símbolos nazis.
Los propios evacuados apoyan tales medidas de seguridad. Si una persona se llenó con una esvástica, entonces es un pájaro carpintero, incluso si no era miembro de pandillas.
Además, en los puestos de control, examinan los brazos y los hombros en busca de magulladuras de colillas y olor a pólvora en los dedos. El 17 de marzo, como resultado de grandes pérdidas, el personal restante de la brigada 12 del regimiento Azov abandonó sus posiciones en Mariupol y, disfrazados de civiles vestidos de civil, huyeron a lo largo de los corredores humanitarios. En parte, los militantes fueron identificados en el pueblo de Melekino, donde confiscaron vehículos y combustible a la población local.

Pronto, los anuncios con el siguiente contenido se volverán populares en Ucrania: "Eliminación urgente de tatuajes. Disfrazarse como una lesión sexual BSDM. Caro. t. 222-33-44-55"


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (18 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> España toma partido por Marruecos en el conflicto del Sáhara
> 
> 
> Rabat da por cerrada la crisis después de que Sánchez calificara la propuesta de autonomía marroquí como la “más seria, realista y creíble” para resolver el conflicto
> ...



Más lacayo del globalismo yanqui no puede ser este gobierno. Nuestra alianza debería ser con Argelia, no con Marruecos.


----------



## amcxxl (18 Mar 2022)

Una choza ordinaria, un ucraniano pacífico ordinario en Izyum


La niña dice que el cohete despegó de Kiev y golpeó... Kiev Esto ya parece karma para la historia de 8 años sobre el autobombardeo de Donbass


Un video realmente único fue filmado por el conductor del tren rápido No. 12 Novoalekseevka - Kiev en la mañana del 24 de febrero. Frenado de emergencia al cruzar las vías del tren por una columna de tanques de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, moviéndose rápidamente hacia Melitopol


----------



## Seronoser (18 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Lo contestan en el mismo hilo, es mejor cagar post sin verificar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy bonitos los artículos, pero el principal es el derecho a la propiedad privada, que deviene de los romanos, y es el derecho más antiguo y más respetado en el mundo.

El derecho a la propiedad está por encima de cualquiera de esos derechos.
No puede esquilmarse a ningún ciudadano, por razón de su nacionalidad, bienes legales adqiuiridos de manera legal.

Artículo 17 - Derecho a la propiedad

Todo esto conducirá, inexorablemente, y en el futuro, a encauzar penalmente, a los funcionarios europeos que hayan firmado las expropiaciones.
Será lento. Pero será.
Nos vamos a reir con estos temas. Al tiempo


----------



## Discordante (18 Mar 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Sí, pero fíjate la trampa, EEUU y la UE compran artículos a Chinas que como es lógico consumen materiales, energía y fuerza de trabajo, EEUU y la UE pagan con un papel que imprimen casi sin costes y apuntan a deuda, eso mismo lo podrían hacer en Asia y les sobran consumidores, salir de pescadilla que se muerde la cola debe ser prioritario tanto para China como para Rusia y para cualquier país bajo la bota de EEUU



Tener balanza comercial positiva (quedarte con billetitos) no significa que no necesite el resto. China importa 210.000 millones de € desde europa, bastante mas que desde EEUU. Incluso algunos paises por separado tienen balanza comercial positiva contra China.

Y ese comercio no son "cachibaches" como lo es 1/3 del consumo europeo de produccion China. Son comida y componentes vitales para la industria China.

Ademas Europa hace de puente entre China y EEUU. Con China corre un deficit comercial de 180.000 millones y con EEUU un superavit comercial de 150.000 millones. Es su mayor mercado y su mayor intermediario.


----------



## vladimirovich (18 Mar 2022)

¿Cuanto falta para que un general ruso se rebele de media vuelta y enfile las unidades bajo su mando hacia Moscu para terminar con Putin?.

Se que no esta en la tradicion del ejercito ruso, pero unas semanas mas de perdidas y colapso logistico + algun maletin gordo de la CIA y ocurrira.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (18 Mar 2022)

Esto es comunismo, pisotear, imponerse y masacrar al que no piensa como tu, siempre ha sido así a lo largo de la Historia.


----------



## Harman (18 Mar 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania conducen coches con distintivos de prensa

t.me/anna_news/25242


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (18 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Estamos cambiando de orden mundial y eso conlleva a que buena parte de los estándares bajo los que medíamos y valorábamos los acontecimientos se estén cayendo, no sirvan. Estoy viendo debates en redes sociales en el que cada bloque, quienes apoyan a Ucrania y quienes entienden a Rusia, se pelean por ver quien representa al nazismo como elemento clave del eje del mal en el mundo que está desapareciendo.
> La verdad que antes de que existiera el nazismo y el fascismo debería ser todo mucho más fácil, a cada cual se les calificaba por sus actos y punto. Pero hoy en día nos centramos en interpretar el futuro encajándolo en el pasado y en sus iconos más perversos para identificar al malvado, y algunos están a punto de colapsar.



Pero vamos a ver... el gobierno de Ucrania ES NAZI, no se trata de encajar nada en el pasado... es lo que son, o al menos como ellos mismos se definen. Lo que pasa es que mucha gente, abducida por la propaganda masiva de la OTAN, no puede encajar esto en su discurso.


----------



## crocodile (18 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> España toma partido por Marruecos en el conflicto del Sáhara
> 
> 
> Rabat da por cerrada la crisis después de que Sánchez calificara la propuesta de autonomía marroquí como la “más seria, realista y creíble” para resolver el conflicto
> ...



Gobierno traidor a España , aquí una prueba más, deben ser juzgados por ello.


----------



## Teuro (18 Mar 2022)

niraj dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se, se habla de fascismo, pero por ahora donde únicamente se han visto manifestaciones de 200.000 personas en apoyo de sus políticos es en Rusia, los habitantes occidentales se les ve más asustados o más realistas.

Por otro lado el bloque occidental tiene margen de maniobra, y mucha. ¿Qué pasaría si se creara una especie de UE (menos política y más económica) que desbordara sus fronteras geográficas e integrara a EEUU, Canada, Japón, Australia, Nueva Zelanda y otros territorios y esto conllevara la creación de una moneda propia?, pues que "de partida" solo la eurozona y la dolarzona controlarían el 76,5% de las transacciones mundiales, sumesmosle lo que controlan Canada, Japón, Reino Unido y Australia.


----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

Tremendo e inédito.

Mami, trae sus Colacaos ya.


----------



## mazuste (18 Mar 2022)

Tomen nota; lo que están haciendo los chechenos ahora en Ucrania lo llama "yihad" el propio Kadyrov.
Así que tenemos una situación en la que los musulmanes están haciendo la guerra santa de matar nazis 
para proteger a los ortodoxos ¿Qué tal?
Interesantes tiempos los que vivimos.


----------



## amcxxl (18 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> ¿Cuanto falta para que un general ruso se rebele de media vuelta y enfile las unidades bajo su mando hacia Moscu para terminar con Putin?.
> 
> Se que no esta en la tradicion del ejercito ruso, pero unas semanas mas de perdidas y colapso logistico + algun maletin gordo de la CIA y ocurrira.



porque no dejas de decir putas estupideces


----------



## Edge2 (18 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Gobierno traidor a España , aquí una prueba más, deben ser juzgados por ello.







__





*Tema mítico* : - Act. Argelia nos va a subir el gas. Gracias Antonio. BOOOOOOOOOOOOOM Pdro Snchz regala el sahara a Priscilla//Argelia llama a consultas a su embajador


https://elpais.com/espana/2022-03-18/sanchez-considera-la-autonomia-del-sahara-como-la-base-mas-seria-realista-y-creible-para-resolver-el-conflicto.html España abandona su tradicional postura de neutralidad en el conflicto del Sáhara y toma partido por Marruecos, al considerar la propuesta...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Alvin Red (18 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Prueba de matar a un pez con una bala a unos metros bajo el agua
> 
> 
> Mmmm
> ...



No del todo cierto.














Fuerzas Especiales: Balas supercavitantes para atacar debajo del agua


DSG Technology presenta CAV-X, municiones supercavitatorias para fuerzas de operaciones especiales sumergidas Army Recognition DSG Tech...




fdra.blogspot.com


















Balas acuáticas capaces de atravesar un submarino: ya son reales


Los proyectiles, con punta de tungsteno, crean una burbuja de gas que permite a las balas desplazarse a toda velocidad a través del agua.




www.elconfidencial.com





Aparte están los torpedos/misiles supercavitantes.










Rusia e Irán tienen torpedos supercavitantes: Estados Unidos no tiene ninguno


Los torpedos supercavitantes son impulsados por cohetes y se desplazan dentro de una burbuja de aire a través de las olas. La burbuja que los envuelve es producida por el gas almacenado internamente que es expulsado por la parte delantera del torpedo, creando un “bolsillo” de burbuja que...




israelnoticias.com


----------



## Harman (18 Mar 2022)

Mientras tanto, en el futuro inmediato, las AFU y los voluntarios nazis se enfrentarán al hecho de que Zelensky y sus sirvientes, a punto de "peramoha", alimentarán sus vehículos con "abyatsanki".

El vídeo muestra otro depósito de combustible y lubricante que ha sido significativamente alcanzado por un misil ruso.

t.me/boris_rozhin/33928

_Video de la columna de humo en el enlace_


----------



## Teuro (18 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Lo que tenía que hacer China es sancionar a todo el que ayude a Ucrania ....



No es usual que países con balanzas comerciales positivas sancionen a las naciones con las que precisamente tiene esa positividad en la balanza. Sería de tontos. Por eso Rusia no corta el gas y por eso China no prohibirá la exportación de manufacturas, quizás si en algo de tecnología o simbólico.


----------



## @Durruty (18 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Esto acaba con Argelia cortándonos el gas.




Es lo que tiene mantener un país arruinado a base de toneladas y toneladas de deuda, que tienes que abrir las piernas y poner el culo al moro cuando te lo pide el Sanedrin...











Israel y Marruecos, un matrimonio de conveniencia bien avenido


¿Qué interés tiene Rabat en estrechar lazos con Tel Aviv? Ha nacido una nueva alianza que tendrá repercusión geopolítica en el Magreb...




www.google.com







La siguiente follada del moro, ¿Ceuta, Melilla o el petróleo de las aguas Canarias?


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (18 Mar 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> ¿ Alguien me explica como los chechenos pueden combatir en condiciones? Parecen Sancho Panza con barba, y entre el chaleco, el equipo , los cargadores y el fusil de asalto, moverse de manera ágil no parece posible. No parece que reciban un entrenamiento como en Oficial y caballero y m´s que agilidad , y lo que parecen tener es mucha potencia de fuego. En fin, no se como pueden considerarse un cuerpo militar de élite , probablemente me equivoque....



Porque la fuerza no está en el cuerpo, sino en la mente.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Vasili Záitsev (18 Mar 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Jajajaja Kadyrov el amigo de los niños.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (18 Mar 2022)

Olesya Merkan, directora de la Asociación Cultural y Artística de Ucrania en Turquía, promete mostrar a los "perros rusos" el encanto de la hospitalidad ucraniana en su Antalya.

La ucraniana pide "una paliza por un solo pasaporte ruso" y amenaza con ahogarse en el mar hasta derrocar al gobierno de Rusia.

t.me/boris_rozhin/33927

_Como incordie mucho los muchachos de Cerdogan le haran una visita_


----------



## amcxxl (18 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania conducen coches con distintivos de prensa
> 
> t.me/anna_news/25242



nada raro, tambien usaban los coches de la OSCE para hacer sus fechorias. 
Son escoria humana, no hace falta decir nada mas


----------



## Kluster (18 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>




*"Entonces les dijimos que Ucrania era un país libre y democrático"




*


----------



## Cosmopolita (18 Mar 2022)

@amcxxl Bien que has salibado con este personaje. Yo ya te anticipé cual iba a ser su final, en cuanto dejeba de ser útil para Minsk: trena o muerto.
Era de cajón su dramático final. Sabía donde se metía, así por desertor y traidor, no me da pena. 



https://tass.com/society/1423769?utm_source=google.com&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=google.com&utm_referrer=google.com











Soldado polaco que desertó a Bielorrusia fue encontrado ahorcado: autoridades — RT Rusia y ex Unión Soviética


Las autoridades bielorrusas han dicho que Emil Czeczko, un soldado polaco que desertó a Bielorrusia en el punto álgido de la crisis de inmigrantes en la



101noticias.com






Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## John Nash (18 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> porque no dejas de decir putas estupideces



Porque cobra por decirlas.


----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Otro émulo de Gagarin...y van...


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (18 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Esto acaba con Argelia cortándonos el gas.



 Esperate tu no nos metan en una guerra , Apoyando a Marruecos en contra de Argelia para que conquiste Marruecos el Sahara ....

Eso no lo maneja ningún massmierda sin que explote el cuadro de la luz .


----------



## vladimirovich (18 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No del todo cierto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rusia militarmente es la polla..en los renders... el ejercito ruso tiene posiblemente los mejores diseñadores graficos del mundo.

Ahora, en la realidad el ejercito Dmitry de mierda ruso esta siendo aniquilado por partidas de granjeros ucranianos con javelins en cuestion de unas pocas semanas mientras sus soldados hambrientos desertan abandonando sus chatarras.


----------



## Teuro (18 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> *Así luce la civilización de ladrones, piratas, nazis y asesinos*
> 
> 
> El portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de China, Zhao Lijian, mostró cómo Occidente imagina la "comunidad internacional".



Básicamente la anglosfera y los territorios amenazados por Rusia y China: UE y Japón respectivamente. Se hecha en falta Corea del Sur, pero supongo que estos están todavía más amenazados que los europeos y japoneses. El resto del mundo no se siente amenazado por el hambre rusochino.


----------



## apocalippsis (18 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Una guerra que empezó invadiendo un país, que vamos a dejar que se defiendan con palos y piedras. Si tan fuerte se creía Rusia que ahora le está costando darse la vuelta.
> 
> No contaban con la resistencia de todo un pueblo unido por su país. Más vale que los rusos se hubieran quedado en Rusia.
> 
> Ahora mismo son ocupas y asesinos.



Anda y ponte a bailar la macarena,


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (18 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Rusia militarmente es la polla..en los renders... el ejercito ruso tiene posiblemente los mejores diseñadores graficos del mundo.
> 
> Ahora, en la realidad el ejercito Dmitry de mierda ruso esta siendo aniquilado por partidas de granjeros ucranianos con javelins en cuestion de unas pocas semanas mientras sus soldados hambrientos desertan abandonando sus chatarras.



Guerra Electrónica, cazas, S500, misiles hipersonicos, torpedos cavitantes...
Y luego na. Pacos perdidos.


----------



## vladimirovich (18 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> porque no dejas de decir putas estupideces



¿Nervios?...Keep Calm y reservate para el hilo de Guerra Civil en Rusia...sera apasionante..batallas en Moscu,Kurks, Peter, Novosibirks, etc....ya queda poco.


----------



## Teuro (18 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> ¿Y?
> 
> Cuando acabe la guerra los chechenos se vuelven a su casa condecorados.
> 
> ...



Y la verdad es que no entiendo a estos refugiados, si el 90% del foro piensa que el paraiso terrenal y el futuro están en Rusia y China por qué no van a esos países en vez de querer ir todos básicamente a España, Italia, Francia, Alemania, Bélgica, Holanda, Reino Unido, Suecia, Suiza, Dinamarca y Finlandia.

Bueno, y el otro día Putin llorando porque no eran 500 millones en Rusia, con lo fácil que lo tiene Europa: Fronteras abiertas y en 10 años superamos a China en población.


----------



## ENRABATOR (18 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Ese idiota ex-ministro sociata dice que los camioneros ganaban dinero durante la pandemia, y cual era la alternativa segun este tio, parar los repartos y que la gente muriese de hambre?


----------



## El_Suave (18 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Rusia militarmente es la polla..en los renders... el ejercito ruso tiene posiblemente los mejores diseñadores graficos del mundo.
> 
> Ahora, en la realidad el ejercito Dmitry de mierda ruso esta siendo aniquilado por partidas de granjeros ucranianos con javelins en cuestion de unas pocas semanas mientras sus soldados hambrientos desertan abandonando sus chatarras.



Por Bosnia-Herzegovina que tal ¿bien?. Es la siguiente desnazificación en la lista, una vez finiquitado ucronazistán.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (18 Mar 2022)

(VÍDEO) Putin justifica la guerra en Ucrania para "salvar a la gente de ese genocidio" durante un acto multitudinario en Moscú - EL LIBERAL


El presidente de Rusia intervino ante más de 200.000 personas entregadas en el estadio olímpico Luzhnikí de la capital rusa.




www.elliberal.com


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Y la verdad es que no entiendo a estos refugiados, si el 90% del foro piensa que el paraiso terrenal y el futuro están en Rusia y China por qué no van a esos países en vez de querer ir todos básicamente a España, Italia, Francia, Alemania, Bélgica, Holanda, Reino Unido, Suecia, Suiza, Dinamarca y Finlandia.



Porque a los nazis les gusta estár con otros nazis como tú.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Mar 2022)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> Ese idiota ex-ministro sociata dice que los camioneros ganaban dinero durante la pandemia, y cual era la alternativa segun este tio, parar los repartos y que la gente muriese de hambre?



Nuestros políticos, aunque ya se hayan retirado, son bastante cortos por decirlo suavemente. Y este sujeto es uno de los peores que he visto, psicópata de manual…


----------



## Harman (18 Mar 2022)

t.me/surf_noise1/8685


----------



## amcxxl (18 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> ¿Nervios?...Keep Calm y reservate para el hilo de Guerra Civil en Rusia...sera apasionante..batallas en Moscu,Kurks, Peter, Novosibirks, etc....ya queda poco.



la guerra en Ucrania es una guerra civil entre rusos


----------



## Teuro (18 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El karma es muy cabrón y Ken lo está provocando a manos llenas. Las elecciones las tiene perdidas por depronrto.



¿Y nadie se acuerda de que los pobres saharianos fueron invadidos y expulsados de sus casas por otro sátrapa?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (18 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> @amcxxl Bien que has salibado con este personaje. Yo ya te anticipé cual iba a ser su final, en cuanto dejeba de ser útil para Minsk: trena o muerto.
> Era de cajón su dramático final. Sabía donde se metía, así por desertor y traidor, no me da pena.
> 
> 
> ...



Era un polaco con conciencia humana, más que los que están en la frontera.
Su alma espero que este en paz.

Gracias a su mala idea me he entrado, ya cumplirá con su karma como todos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> *Así luce la civilización de ladrones, piratas, nazis y asesinos*
> 
> 
> El portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de China, Zhao Lijian, mostró cómo Occidente imagina la "comunidad internacional".




" Por un momento pensé que eran los países que más muertos habían tenido por coronavirus "


----------



## apocalippsis (18 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



La *Organización del Tratado de Seguridad Colectiva* (*OTSC*; en ruso: Организация Договора о коллективной безопасности; abreviado, ОДКБ) es una organización de vocación político-militar entre varios países de Europa y Asia Central. Integrantes de la OTSC son Armenia, Bielorrusia, *Kazajistán**, Kirguistán, Rusia y Tayikistán.*









Uzbekistán







www.google.com


----------



## El_Suave (18 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Y la verdad es que no entiendo a estos refugiados, si el 90% del foro piensa que el paraiso terrenal y el futuro están en Rusia y China por qué no van a esos países en vez de querer ir todos básicamente a España, Italia, Francia, Alemania, Bélgica, Holanda, Reino Unido, Suecia, Suiza, Dinamarca y Finlandia.
> 
> Bueno, y el otro día Putin llorando porque no eran 500 millones en Rusia, con lo fácil que lo tiene Europa: Fronteras abiertas y en 10 años superamos a China en población.



Todos quieren ir a donde se disfruta el botín robado, al fin y al cabo ellos salen de donde el botín fue robado.

Empezando por los africanos que invaden, con justa razón, Europa.


----------



## rejon (18 Mar 2022)

La bailarina rusa Olga Smirnova deja el Bolshoi para irse al Ballet Neerlandés tras denunciar la invasión a Ucrania.

Otra heroína. Gracias, Olga.


----------



## Mabuse (18 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> España toma partido por Marruecos en el conflicto del Sáhara
> 
> 
> Rabat da por cerrada la crisis después de que Sánchez calificara la propuesta de autonomía marroquí como la “más seria, realista y creíble” para resolver el conflicto
> ...



El gobierno, bueno, los gobiernos españoles se han comportado con Marruecos respecto al Sáhara del mismo modo que los gringos esperaban que Putin se comportara con ellos respecto a Ucrania. Abandonando a sus ciudadanos y protegidos en manos de unos sujetos deseosos de iniciar una limpieza étnica. Que se vayan preparando en Ceuta, Melilla, Canarias y Cádiz.


----------



## Cosmopolita (18 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> la guerra en Ucrania es una guerra civil entre rusos



Te has lucido al nivel del estallido de supernova. Comprendo que a Vd. y a muchos os cuesta entender que se puede ser patriota ucraniano de habla rusa que no se considere un ruso. Si es que después de la guerra, en Kiev habrá que hacer un monumento a Putin por haber conseguido un nuevo paradigma de la identidad nacional del pueblo ucraniano.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Edge2 (18 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> El gobierno, bueno, los gobiernos españoles se han comportado con Marruecos respecto al Sáhara del mismo modo que los gringos esperaban que Putin se comportara con ellos respecto a Ucrania. Abandonando a sus ciudadanos y protegidos en manos de unos sujetos deseosos de iniciar una limpieza étnica. Que se vayan preparando en Ceuta, Melilla, Canarias y Cádiz.



Ceuta y melilla cuando quieran hacen una marcha verde y las ocupan... Quizas hayan negociado eso...


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> ¿Y nadie se acuerda de que los pobres saharianos fueron invadidos y expulsados de sus casas por otro sátrapa?



Si, el padre del que encula ahora a Ken.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (18 Mar 2022)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> Ese idiota ex-ministro sociata dice que los camioneros ganaban dinero durante la pandemia, y cual era la alternativa segun este tio, parar los repartos y que la gente muriese de hambre?



Son parásitos públicos

No entienden el trabajo


----------



## Teuro (18 Mar 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Sí, pero fíjate la trampa, EEUU y la UE compran artículos a Chinas que como es lógico consumen materiales, energía y fuerza de trabajo, EEUU y la UE pagan con un papel que imprimen casi sin costes y apuntan a deuda, eso mismo lo podrían hacer en Asia y les sobran consumidores, salir de pescadilla que se muerde la cola debe ser prioritario tanto para China como para Rusia y para cualquier país bajo la bota de EEUU



Error, tendrían que bajar los salarios a los trabajadores chinos para adecuarse al poder adquisitivo de los "asiaticos". A ver si te crees que China va a seguir fabricando iphones para vernderlos a 100$ en vez de 1.100. Eso que te montas es una película irrealizable ahora y en los próximos años.


----------



## pemebe (18 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Nos está dando la impresión de que todos los actores se están moviendo donde precisamente los queire tener EEUU. Parece que estamos gobernados por una banda de idiotas. Repasemos:
> 
> 
> Putin mete la pata invadiendo Ucrania.
> ...




Putin mete la pata invadiendo Ucrania.
El grueso del ejercito Ucraniano se situó enfrente del Donbass y Rusia (Putin) que llevaba 8 años rumiendo el golpe de Estado del Maidan y que casi no se involucró entonces (salvo apropiarse de Crimea)

Toda la EU se asusta, puesto que por parte de Rusia, cuando hace pop, no hay stop. Si la invasión le sale bien lo mismo otro día le apetece invadir Letonia, Lituania, Estonia, Polonia, Rumania, Eslovaquia, Bulgaria, Finlandia, Suecia o Bosnia. Y si eso también furula, pues a por Deutschland.
Rusia no está loca y seria mucho más sencillo invadir Letonia, Estonia y Lituania que Ucrania. Y evidentemente no lo ha hecho (ya que no ganaria nada.
Tampoco creo que la EU se haya asustado. De hecho se tendrian que asustar si realmente a Rusia le fuese mal ya que entonces si que podria haber una escalada en forma de armamento nuclear.

Europa se lanza sin frenos a ayudar militarmente a Ucrania de forma más beligerante que la propia EEUU.
Europa le ha dado basicamente basurilla en cuanto armamento (un tipo de armamento que si llega al mercado negro nos vamos a acordar de nuestros dirigentes). Y Europa ha hecho seguidismo de EEUU y no al reves. A España que no estaba de acuerdo la han obligado.

En el seguidismo EU-OTAN también se apuntan Australia, Nueva Zelanda y Japón. Es decir, todas las "democracias" del mundo desarrollado, puesto que fuera de estos solo quedan pseudodemocracias (América Latina, India, ...), dictaduras, cleptocracias y teocracias.
Mas o menos de acuerdo Occidente se alinea con EEUU y el resto del mundo simplemente no se alinea. No se meten. Son neutrales. Unas democracias que no han preguntado a nadie que hacer en este caso.

China se alinea con Rusia, por lo que da vía libre a crear 2 bloques antagónicos al estilo Guerra Fría, esta vez de incierto resultado. Aunque todo el mundo sabe que ahora la Guerra Fría 2 podrían estar las posibilidades de victoria de cada bando al 50%, pero esto ocurre en 20 años y las probabilidades de victoria del bando Chino serían no menos del 75%.
China no se alinea con Rusia. Simplemente es neutral (como lo fue antes en Irak, Afghanistan o Siria). Y bastante más neutral que EEUU en la segunda guerra mundial que abastecia a Inglaterra y ponia sanciones a Japon mientras era neutral.


A partir de ahí es politica ficcion (y no digo que no pueda llegar a producirse).

Hechos:

Los rusos han invadido ucrania.
Los occidentales estan mandando armas a Ucrania sin permiso de la ONU (ya bombardearon Serbia, Iran o Afganistan sin ese permiso)
Los occidentales han impuesto sanciones unilateralmente sin permiso de la ONU.
EEUU amenaza a todos los paises que no han puesto sanciones (China incluida).
Europa retiene el dinero y los bienes de personas particulares
Los occidentales intentan obligar a todos los deportistas rusos a que se declaren anti-Putin si quieren seguir compitiendo.
Rusia no corta el gas ni el petroleo a los europeos
Rusia permite que un americano de la estación internacional baje a la tierra.


----------



## damevenenooooo (18 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 989216
> 
> 
> t.me/surf_noise1/8685



Lo colgué ya, pero es brutal la pose del Trudeau y el Boris


----------



## rejon (18 Mar 2022)

Ahora Belarra también es de ultraderecha, lo digo porque apoya al hijoputin.


----------



## amcxxl (18 Mar 2022)

Continúa la operacion especial... | Donbass












El movimiento de las tropas rusas cerca de la línea de combate


----------



## Cosmopolita (18 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Era un polaco con conciencia humana, más que los que están en la frontera.
> Su alma espero que este en paz.
> 
> Gracias a su mala idea me he entrado, ya cumplirá con su karma como todos.



Yo mantengo lo que decía siempre: si uno está en contra de la entrada masiva de la inmigración musulmana en Europa, debe apoyar a aquellos que se plantan ante buenismo. Que raro que la actuación de Hungría o Serbia en la materia de la crisis migratoria, os la ponía dura pero en caso de Polonia ya no. La respuesta es clara: mirando a través de la perspectiva de Moscú.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (18 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A decir verdad es el único lider europeo. Sospecho que esto a la Merkel no se lo hubira hecho Putin,



Sobre Merkel y Putin y su relación se ha escrito mucho. Lo cierto es que Putin era agente de la KGB en la RDA entre 1985 y 1989. Por aquella época Merkel era una de las jerifaltes de las Juventudes Socialistas de la RDA y la Stasi trató de reclutarla.

Hay mucha especulación sobre si tenían relación pero dados sus respectivos cargos es innegable que se conocían. 

Nunca se llevaron especialmente bien, pero se respetaban mutuamente. Putin habla Aleman y Merkel ruso. 

Cada vez echo a faltar más a Merkel. Ahora preferiría que estuviera de Canciller.


----------



## Teuro (18 Mar 2022)

¿Probable? Es absolutamente seguro. Es más, podrían perfectamente haber un par de ellos. Y bueno, en el Atlántico no menos de media docena.


----------



## amcxxl (18 Mar 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> Que repugnante es Pedro Sánchez!



cuando Argelia nos corte el gas ya veras que risa


----------



## Octubrista (18 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>



La inflación en alimentos no ha hecho más que empezar.

Dirán que lo importante es que se joda Putin, cuando Europa conozca inflaciones argentinas.


----------



## aurariola (18 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Tomen nota; lo que están haciendo los chechenos ahora en Ucrania lo llama "yihad" el propio Kadyrov.
> Así que tenemos una situación en la que los musulmanes están haciendo la guerra santa de matar nazis
> para proteger a los ortodoxos ¿Qué tal?
> Interesantes tiempos los que vivimos.



Nazis no, para ellos infieles........


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Kluster (18 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Te has lucido al nivel del estallido de supernova. Comprendo que a Vd. y a muchos os cuesta entender que se puede ser patriota ucraniano de habla rusa que no se considere un ruso. Si es que después de la guerra, en Kiev habrá que hace run monumento a Putin por haber conseguido un nuevo paradigma de la identidad nacional.



Es que después de ver esto:



No me extraña que sean todos "super patriotas". Está la cosa como para llevar la contraria...

Ahora espera un tiempo a que se vaya asentando el conflicto y ya veremos si realmente todos los ucranianos son tan patriotas como dices.


----------



## naburiano (18 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> cuando Argelia nos corte el gas ya veras que risa



Es que es junto a Aznar, el presi más lamefalos de la OTAN que hemos tenido.

Y mira que todos han sido OTANEROS, menos Suárez.


----------



## Teuro (18 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> @amcxxl Bien que has salibado con este personaje. Yo ya te anticipé cual iba a ser su final, en cuanto dejeba de ser útil para Minsk: trena o muerto.
> Era de cajón su dramático final. Sabía donde se metía, así por desertor y traidor, no me da pena.
> 
> 
> ...



Típico en regímenes totalitarios. Crees que les haces un favor por leer el panfleto que te pasan, pero cuando pierdes el foco mediático y dejas de ser útil te liquidan para que no te contradigas.


----------



## Harman (18 Mar 2022)

He aquí un vívido representante de un ultraderechista empedernido.

Este neonazi era un francotirador y ha confesado haber matado a 33 personas. Sabe lo que le espera. No hay moratoria para la torre.


----------



## ProfeInsti (18 Mar 2022)

* ALERTA: La Cúpula del Estado Ruso se marcha de Moscú!
* Rusia está movilizando más tropas al frente de guerra.
* El Patriarca Ortodoxo Kyrill apoya la invasión rusa.
* EE.UU y Europa denuncian crímenes de guerra de Putin.
* Stoltenberg (Jefe de la OTAN): "Rusia y China actúan juntas".
* China culpa a EEUU y a la OTAN de desatar el conflicto.
* Rusia paga su deuda de 117 millones de dólares.


----------



## Teuro (18 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Porque a los nazis les gusta estár con otros nazis como tú.



Haga el favor de no llamarme nazi. Tengo lo mismo de nazi que de cura.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (18 Mar 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> Es que es junto a Aznar, el presi más lamefalos de la OTAN que hemos tenido.
> 
> Y mira que todos han sido OTANEROS, menos Suárez.



al menos Aznar se sentaba con Bush y Blair a fumarse un puro con los pies sobre la mesa, este encima le ningunean constantemente tanto en la otan como en la ue


----------



## amcxxl (18 Mar 2022)

#Odessa. . Hoy un militar nos condujo por las calles donde la vida normal se detiene @world #Ucrania


----------



## Argentium (18 Mar 2022)

*Newsweek sobre un documento de la inteligencia rusa: China tiene planes de invadir Taiwan el próximo otoño – AJA*
18:23 || 18/03/2022


----------



## fulcrum29smt (18 Mar 2022)

Ataques de drones rusos en Ucrania


----------



## Sir Torpedo (18 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Yo mantengo lo que decía siempre: si uno está en contra de la entrada masiva de la inmigración musulmana en Europa, debe apoyar a aquellos que se plantan ante buenismo. Que raro que la actuación de Hungría o Serbia en la materia de la crisis migratoria, os la ponía dura pero en caso de Polonia ya no. La respuesta es clara: mirando a través de la perspectiva de Moscú.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Ya ya, pero ese chaval no merecía morir ni por eso.


----------



## Tales. (18 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Putin mete la pata invadiendo Ucrania.
> El grueso del ejercito Ucraniano se situó enfrente del Donbass y Rusia (Putin) que llevaba 8 años rumiendo el golpe de Estado del Maidan y que casi no se involucró entonces (salvo apropiarse de Crimea)
> 
> Toda la EU se asusta, puesto que por parte de Rusia, cuando hace pop, no hay stop. Si la invasión le sale bien lo mismo otro día le apetece invadir Letonia, Lituania, Estonia, Polonia, Rumania, Eslovaquia, Bulgaria, Finlandia, Suecia o Bosnia. Y si eso también furula, pues a por Deutschland.
> ...



Desde cuando para mandar armas o sancionar económicamente se requiere un mandato de la ONU, tontín? 

En cambio lo de Rusia invadiendo Ucrania se puede hacer unilateralmente y con la condena del 95% de los países del planeta  

Los follaputines rozáis el retraso pero por debajo.


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Cosmopolita (18 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Es que después de ver esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Combaten una agresión militar de un país. Moralidad en la guerra no existe.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vladimirovich (18 Mar 2022)

Creo que para un fracasado como Shoigu se deberian aplicar viejos metodos...coge un arma, vete a Ucrania y ni se te ocurra volver con vida, si vuelves con vida entregaremos a tu hija a un regimiento entero de Chechenos, si mueres alli, tu familia vivira.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Guerra a ninguna parte.
> 
> ¿Cual es el objetivo de esta guerra, conquistar Ucrania y mantenerla ocupada?...eso esta a eones luz de las capacidades del ejercito Dmitry de mierda ruso.
> 
> ...



El objetivo de esta guerra es agitar el avispero , que sea el casus belli de los países europeos para entrar una guerra devastadora.

No hace falta ser muy listo para entender que la exagerada propaganda belicista de políticos que debería ser mucho más diplomáticos , es un camino con un único fin que es entrar en guerra.

La única duda que tengo es si Putin como miembro fundamental del foro de Davos y de cualquier otra organización supranacional que rige el mundo, hace de poli malo y esto de una trama conjunta diseñada en los despachos, o si realmente es una provocación desde los países occidentales para que actuase Rusia , como hicieron con Pearl Harbor en hawái contra los japoneses.


Ese famoso casus belli realmente eran 8 barcos destartalados que pusieron como cebo los americanos a los japoneses, que ya sabían de sobra que iban a ir a por ellos.

De hecho lo repararon pocos meses después y se incorporaron a la flota de cientos de barcos de guerra que se construyeron en poco tiempo.

La razón del ataque devastador contra Japón fue impedir que formase los Estados Unidos de Asia como era su intención a través de su expansionismo .

El expansionismo es una tendencia natural de todas las potencias, como hizo el imperio español, como hizo el Imperio otomano, como hizo Napoleón, como hizo el Imperio Británico, como hizo el imperio norteamericano ... Ahora está haciendo el imperio árabe intentando conquistar Europa.


Estoy absolutamente convencido que los judíos han cedido el territorio europeo a los jeques a cambio de petróleo. Al-Andalus en cabeza, qué es la tierra prometida que según ellos fue usurpada por los cristianos. Pero también por el otro lado : Yugoslavia , Austria, Alemania.... que como dijo Merkel el Islam ya es parte de esa sociedad.
Se le olvidó añadir que misteriosamente el cristianismo ha desaparecido de repente.


Judíos, chinos, árabes... Son los dueños de los grandes fondos de inversión supranacionales que son los que realmente mandan en el mundo y los jefes de los políticos incluido Biden. Todos ellos enemigos ancestrales de la civilización europea a la que siempre han querido destruir. Los chinos llevan aguantando las ganas desde la guerra del opio.

Son los dueños de las plataformas mediáticas que conspiraron para hacer creer a la población que Trump era un loco que no había ganado las elecciones.

Ahí nos dimos cuenta que efectivamente todos los desinformativos siguen un mismo guión y pertenecen al mismo dueño.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (18 Mar 2022)

Alguno que otro, desertando, que se puede ser nazi pero no tonto.


----------



## Alvin Red (18 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Rusia militarmente es la polla..en los renders... el ejercito ruso tiene posiblemente los mejores diseñadores graficos del mundo.
> 
> Ahora, en la realidad el ejercito Dmitry de mierda ruso esta siendo aniquilado por partidas de granjeros ucranianos con javelins en cuestion de unas pocas semanas mientras sus soldados hambrientos desertan abandonando sus chatarras.



Ya se que eres proTOAN a muerte pero si te fijas la ultima imagen y noticia es de un periódico israelí y de existir existen ya los torpedos supercavitantes de Irán que se suponen tecnología rusa capaces de alcanzar los 380 Km/h, los misiles ya es otra cosa capaces de navegar por debajo de agua a velocidades muy grandes., pero teniendo en cuenta de que esta tecnologia es del 1977 y curiosamente desarrollada en la Ucraina sovietica, los avances que hayan podido realizar los rusos son desconocidos.









VA-111 Shkval - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




El *VA-111 Shkval* (en ruso: *Шквал*) es un torpedo desarrollado por la Unión Soviética, su nombre significa _turbonada_ en ruso. Diseñado por el Instituto Ucraniano de Hidromecánica, es el primero del mundo con un sistema de propulsión basado en la supercavitación, alcanzando velocidades que llegan a superar los 200 nudos (380 km/h).

*Se incorporó al arsenal soviético en **1977* permitiendo a la armada de la URSS compensar la deficiencia en nivel de ruido que su flota submarina tenía respecto a la de los EE. UU., defecto que tuvo que esperar hasta la década de 1980 para ser subsanado. Fue incorporado en la mayoría de los submarinos nucleares soviéticos.

En una primera fase en las que se alcanza rumbo y la profundidad que necesita para crear la burbuja de gas que rodea toda la estructura y reduce la fricción con el agua, utiliza un motor de cohete de combustible sólido que, posteriormente, da paso a uno alimentado por un combustible con base de litio hidroreactivo. En ese momento el agua de mar entra por la punta del torpedo y le permite alcanzar su máximo de velocidad durante 15 km.

La potencia explosiva es el equivalente al de una explosión nuclear de 150 kilotones que asegura la destrucción de cualquier nave en un radio de 1 km del centro de la explosión. Esto hace que se compense la deficiencia de guiado que la burbuja creada por supercavitación produce.1


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Mar 2022)

Tu fíate de la Virgen y no corras.


----------



## Hermericus (18 Mar 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Sobre Merkel y Putin y su relación se ha escrito mucho. Lo cierto es que Putin era agente de la KGB en la RDA entre 1985 y 1989. Por aquella época Merkel era una de las jerifaltes de las Juventudes Socialistas de la RDA y la Stasi trató de reclutarla.
> 
> Hay mucha especulación sobre si tenían relación pero dados sus respectivos cargos es innegable que se conocían.
> 
> ...



Recuerdo cuando Merkel situaba en el mapa a Berlin al lado de Moscú.



Seguro que Biden situa a Moscu en Siberia


----------



## Cosmopolita (18 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Ya ya, pero ese chaval no merecía morir ni por eso.



Merecía ser fusilado por traidor y desertor. Estaba cantado su destino. Dejó de ser útil para Minsk y estorbaba. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## John Nash (18 Mar 2022)

Podemos borra un tuit después de aplaudir a unos hinchas neonazis por pedir «paz» para Ucrania


El exvicepresidente del Gobierno Pablo Iglesias y el partido que fundó tildan de «lección» un mensaje de los ultras del Estrella Roja de Belgrado donde pedían acabar con la guerra de Putin



www.abc.es





Periodistas y usuarios de la red social han criticado rápidamente a Iglesias y al partido y les han recordado los vínculos de los* Delije y algunos de sus líderes históricos* —así es como se llaman— con grupos de extrema derecha. Y también su clara inclinación pro-rusa en la invasión a Ucrania, donde en los últimos días se han visto cánticos rusos en apoyo a Putin en las gradas ocupadas por sus miembros. 

Ignorancia y confusión de nuestros políticos. Victimas de su mediocridad.


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (18 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Newsweek sobre un documento de la inteligencia rusa: China tiene planes de invadir Taiwan el próximo otoño – AJA*
> 18:23 || 18/03/2022



Octubre calienta que sales.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (18 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Merecía ser fusilado por traidor y desertor. Estaba cantado su destino. Dejó de ser útil para Minsk y estorbaba.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Tu mismo.

Quiero decir, que lo que digas me vale y ya está.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (18 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Recuerdo cuando Merkel situaba en el mapa a Berlin al lado de Moscú.
> 
> 
> 
> Seguro que Biden situa a Moscu en Siberia



Trump no sabía que Finlandia era un país. 

Los líderes políticos son el mejor ejemplo del principio de Peter.


----------



## vladimirovich (18 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Ya se que eres proTOAN a muerte pero si te fijas la ultima imagen y noticia es de un periódico israelí y de existir existen ya los torpedos supercavitantes de Irán que se suponen tecnología rusa capaces de alcanzar los 380 Km/h, los misiles ya es otra cosa capaces de navegar por debajo de agua a velocidades muy grandes., pero teniendo en cuenta de que esta tecnologia es del 1977 y curiosamente desarrollada en la Ucraina sovietica, los avances que hayan podido realizar los rusos son desconocidos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya ya, es la hostia.

Oye, pero Sumy, ciudad paco mediana a.30 km de la frontera rusa ¿cuando pensais conquistarla?.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (18 Mar 2022)

Sánchez apoya por primera vez que el Sáhara sea una provincia autónoma de Marruecos


Es un giro histórico en la política de España sobre el conflicto del Sáhara Occidental. Según un comunicado de la Casa Real marroquí publicado por medios locales,...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Teuro (18 Mar 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Sobre Merkel y Putin y su relación se ha escrito mucho. Lo cierto es que Putin era agente de la KGB en la RDA entre 1985 y 1989. Por aquella época Merkel era una de las jerifaltes de las Juventudes Socialistas de la RDA y la Stasi trató de reclutarla.
> 
> Hay mucha especulación sobre si tenían relación pero dados sus respectivos cargos es innegable que se conocían.
> 
> ...



Putin, edad: 69 años.
Angela Merkel, edad: 67 años.

Una jerifalde de las Juventudes Socialistas en la RDA y otro comisario político del KGB. Lo mismo con estos hubo "tema".


----------



## NPI (18 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> El jefe del servicio fronterizo de Ucrania, el mayor general Sergei Deineko, en su página oficial promete matar a las esposas, padres, hijos, hermanos y hermanas del personal militar ruso.
> 
> Para que entiendas contra qué escoria estamos luchando. Palabra para TFR



La cara del angelito


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Mar 2022)

Comprándole el gas a Argelia y el pais al borde del colapso, no me quiero ni imaginar como se cumplan los deseos del Pis de Bilderberg


----------



## Kluster (18 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Combaten una agresión militar de un país. Moralidad en la guerra no existe.



Eso lo hacen a gente que roba un poco de pan. Imagínate que le harían a alguien que dijera que Ucrania no es su patria.

Según dices, en Ucrania no hay coacción de ningún tipo, todo es patriotismo sano. El tiempo dirá si tienes o no razón.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (18 Mar 2022)

los heroes de Gostomel


----------



## Cosmopolita (18 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> #Odessa. . Hoy un militar nos condujo por las calles donde la vida normal se detiene @world #Ucrania



Tengo suerte haber visitado Odeasa 3 veces: 2016, 2017, 2020. En total pasé un mes allí. Como buen "rusofobo", visité los principales museos de la ciudad en compañía de guía y pidiendo siempre asistencia en ruso. Museo de Pushkin visité 3 veces y también tres veces fui a ver una obra del teatro en el Teatro Dramático Ruso. Además visité: Museo del Contrabando, Museo de la Ciudad, Iglesias polacas en Odeasa, Museo Judío, Museo de Literatura 2 veces, Museo del Arte y muchos más sitios. 

Los padres de mi pareja se han quedado en Odeasa y no piensan abandonar a Odessa.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (18 Mar 2022)

Un murciélago anillado fue encontrado volando desde Ucrania en la planta de extracción y procesamiento de la ciudad de Gubkin, en la región de Belgorod.

La etiqueta muestra claramente que el "objeto" había llegado desde Kiev. Sin embargo, no hay que dar la voz de alarma y decir que el murciélago voló directamente desde los biolaboratorios ucranianos donde se estudiaba el coronavirus del murciélago. Aquí hay un vídeo del Centro de Rehabilitación de Rovers en Peligro de Kharkiv: allí se utilizan etiquetas similares.

En la propia Kiev se ha producido una migración incontrolada de murciélagos desde 2019 -también han sido marcados e identificados en centros, como el de Murciélagos de Kiev-.

Lo principal es no dejarse morder por un murciélago de este tipo.
#Rusia, Ucrania

t.me/boris_rozhin/33935

_Foto del Bicho en el enlace_


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> @amcxxl Bien que has salibado con este personaje. Yo ya te anticipé cual iba a ser su final, en cuanto dejeba de ser útil para Minsk: trena o muerto.
> Era de cajón su dramático final. Sabía donde se metía, así por desertor y traidor, no me da pena.
> 
> 
> ...



El último polaco decente, el Principe Poniatowsky murió en Leipzig cubriendo la retirada a Napoleón, desde entonces solo quedais fanáticos meapilas y chupacirios, por eso siempre terminais limpiando wateres en Nueva Chork


----------



## Teuro (18 Mar 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Trump no sabía que Finlandia era un país.
> 
> Los líderes políticos son el mejor ejemplo del principio de Peter.



Podríamos hacer un experimento con los españoles, ponles un mapa con la silueta de España y diles que marquen donde está Bilbao. Verás que risas.


----------



## amcxxl (18 Mar 2022)

Brevemente sobre Ucrania. 18/03/2022






*Brevemente sobre Ucrania. 18/03/2022*

1. Mariúpol. La lucha callejera continúa. Serios avances en la Margen Izquierda. La administración del distrito fue asumida. Las batallas se están trasladando gradualmente a Azovstal. El aeropuerto de Mariupol fue liberado.

2. Marinka-Avdeevka-Verkhnetoretskoye. Las peleas continúan. No se ha informado de ningún progreso importante.

3. Ugledar. El Golden Niva está ocupado. La mayor parte de la carretera Ugledar-Velikaya Novoselka está bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF. El frente se está desplazando en dirección a Marinka-Kurakhovo.

4. Nikolaev. Luchando al norte de la ciudad. Sus resultados aún no están claros.

5. Jarkov-Izyum. Luchando al este de Kharkov y alrededor de Izyum. La APU todavía está sentada en la parte sur de la ciudad. Se cortó la carretera Izyum-Slavyansk. En Kharkov y sus alrededores, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sufrieron grandes pérdidas como resultado de los ataques con misiles y bombas de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas.

6. Severodonetsk. Continúan los combates callejeros, así como la limpieza de las afueras del sur de Rubizhne. Hay peleas en el área de Popasnaya.

7. Kiev-Sumy-Chernihiv. Ningún cambio visible, aunque la lucha continuó al este y al oeste de la ciudad.

8. Odesa. Sin cambios. La Flota del Mar Negro de la Federación Rusa indica la amenaza de desembarco, lo que obliga a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a mantener tropas en el área de la ciudad.

9. Zaporozhye. No hay cambios significativos en la línea del frente en el área de Kamensky, Orekhov y Gulyaipol.

10. Leópolis. La planta de reparación de aeronaves de Lvov fue destruida.

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on. - zinc


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (18 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Ya ya, es la hostia.
> 
> Oye, pero Sumy, ciudad paco mediana a.30 km de la frontera rusa ¿cuando pensais conquistarla?.



A Sumy basta con rodearla. En el este hay asaltos, si quieres, como el de Mariupol o el de Izyum.


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Mar 2022)

ISIS style


----------



## Harman (18 Mar 2022)

Falso: No existe una guerra de información coordinada contra Rusia en la que participen especialistas militares de las AFU.

Verdad: El canal Mrakoborets publicó una investigación a gran escala en la que descubrió las actividades de los propagandistas pro-ucranianos del TsIPSO. Además, no se trata de un individuo cualquiera, sino de una organización muy amplia y ramificada, con una estructura clara y una plantilla de especialistas de primer orden en informática, publicidad y psicología.

Hemos escrito muchas veces sobre el hecho de que las falsificaciones no son sólo algunos mensajes no verificados que vagan caóticamente por la red. Suelen ser ataques informativos planificados, cuyo objetivo principal es desestabilizar la situación sociopolítica del adversario.

Uno de los principales coordinadores de estos ataques informativos masivos es el Centro de Información y Operaciones Psicológicas del Ejército Ucraniano (CIPSO AFU). Hay muchos rumores en torno a las actividades de esta organización, pero una cosa es cierta: son ellos los que despliegan la guerra de la información contra Rusia con la participación de programadores, psicólogos, targetólogos, publicistas, etc.

Por cierto, si ha recibido recientemente llamadas de los servicios de seguridad de los bancos, del propio Banco Central o del Ministerio de Sanidad con ofertas dudosas para transferir dinero a algún sitio o para ir a la farmacia a comprar medicamentos, es muy similar a las actividades de la AFU TsIPSO.

Si apoyas el método de lucha contra los fakes del equipo Mrakobortz, suscríbete a su canal y lee el artículo que expone las actividades turbias del Centro para no caer en su propaganda.

t.me/boris_rozhin/33934


----------



## rejon (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (18 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> ¿Cuanto falta para que un general ruso se rebele de media vuelta y enfile las unidades bajo su mando hacia Moscu para terminar con Putin?.
> 
> Se que no esta en la tradicion del ejercito ruso, pero unas semanas mas de perdidas y colapso logistico + algun maletin gordo de la CIA y ocurrira.



Imposible. Hay 100 divisiones de la NKVD con ametralladoras Maxim para recibir a los que retrocedan ¿No has visto Enemigo a las puertas?


----------



## raptors (18 Mar 2022)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 988713
> 
> 
> Operación cuidadosa....mis cojones



Ahora pon como dejaron dresde los norteamericanos.... o vietnam.. o irak.. o siria.. etc etc


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (18 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Podríamos hacer un experimento con los españoles, ponles un mapa con la silueta de España y diles que marquen donde está Bilbao. Verás que risas.



Mal ejemplo has puesto. Todo el mundo sabe que Bilbao está donde le sale de los cojones a un bilbaino.


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Mar 2022)

En Siria, España apoyó al ISIS disumuladamente, ahora lo hace descaradamente:
España apoya la entrega de armas de defensa a los rebeldes sirios


----------



## raptors (18 Mar 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Lo dicho tú de comprensión lectora mal...o que eres muy imbecil.
> 
> Si crees que la política de la OTAN ha traído seguridad al mundo o que le preocupa tu seguridad, es que sí, eres muy imbécil, tanta culpa tiene la OTAN como Rusia en esta mierda de guerra.
> 
> Anda sigue chupando polla Otanista, cuando te salpique su mierda le pides ayuda a la OTAN, aunque me temo que serás un daño colateral más de la estadística, ahí veras lo de lujo que te ha ido con la OTAN.



Ni te gastes con el "Figaro" es un _troll_ profesional... inclusive a veces se te empina.. para que discutas con el.... Lo mejor para todos es ignorarlo... *mientras menos se le mencione mejor para el foro....*


----------



## rejon (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (18 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El último polaco decente, el Principe Poniatowsky murió en Leipzig cubriendo la retirada a Napoleón, desde entonces solo quedais fanáticos meapilas y chupacirios, por eso siempre terminais limpiando wateres en Nueva Chork



hombre hay mas

Konstantin Kostantinovich Rokossovsky, Mariscal de la URSS y Mariscal de Polonia

y mi favorito Felix Edmundovich Dzerzhinski , no hay peor astilla que la de la misma madera


----------



## .Kaikus (18 Mar 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> Además, en los puestos de control, examinan los brazos y los hombros en busca de magulladuras de colillas y olor a pólvora en los dedos.



Todo tirador sabe que si disparas unos cuantos cargadores, con un fusil de asalto, te sale un pequeño moreton en el hombro, *nada mas facil para reconocer a los combatientes que intentan huir disfrazados de civiles, camisetas fuera !!!.

PD- Todo el que no sea residente en Mariupol, tambien tiene que dar explicaciones, Documente Poyalsta !!!. *


----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Mar 2022)

Otro BTR-4 "Bucéfalo" ucro destruido


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> hombre hay mas
> 
> Konstantin Kostantinovich Rokossovsky, Mariscal de la URSS y Mariscal de Polonia
> 
> y mi favorito Felix Edmundovich Dzerzhinski , hay peor astilla que la de la misma madera



He dicho polaco, no camarada.


----------



## Dylan Leary (18 Mar 2022)

Another video of the destruction of the "liberators"


----------



## paconan (18 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Muy bonitos los artículos, pero el principal es el derecho a la propiedad privada, que deviene de los romanos, y es el derecho más antiguo y más respetado en el mundo.
> 
> El derecho a la propiedad está por encima de cualquiera de esos derechos.
> No puede esquilmarse a ningún ciudadano, por razón de su nacionalidad, bienes legales adqiuiridos de manera legal.
> ...



No son residentes europeos y además por lo que he visto han congelado cuentas e inmovilizado bienes, no incautado o expropiado
Del mismo art 17
"Si bien no tienen por sí mismas valor jurídico, constituyen un valioso instrumento de interpretación con objeto de aclarar las disposiciones de la Carta."

Cuando se resuelva todo esto se supone que se devolverá,
Habrá reclamaciones y muchas


----------



## Charidemo (18 Mar 2022)

Traducido de telegram:
Hay algo infinitamente hermoso en el hecho de que el "Grupo de observaciones de avance" estadounidense PMC, que está marcado con motivos satánicos, después del primer encuentro con el anfitrión ortodoxo ruso, decidió irse a casa.
¡En la Santa Rusia, el diablo no sucede!

Y hubo una guerra en el cielo: Miguel y sus ángeles peleaban contra el dragón, y el dragón y sus ángeles peleaban, pero no resistieron, y ya no había lugar para ellos en el cielo. Y fue lanzado fuera el gran dragón, la serpiente antigua, que se llama diablo y Satanás, el cual engaña al mundo entero; fue arrojado a la tierra, y sus ángeles fueron arrojados con él.


----------



## arriondas (18 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Comprándole el gas a Argelia y el pais al borde del colapso, no me quiero ni imaginar como se cumplan los deseos del Pis de Bilderberg



Encima con la visita de Pedro Sánchez a Marruecos, para apoyar la propuesta de Rabat sobre el Sahara Occidental. Y para colmo, Rusia no va a exportar trigo. Y miremos esta tablita:







Se está formando la tormenta perfecta...


----------



## Impresionante (18 Mar 2022)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 988713
> 
> 
> Operación cuidadosa....mis cojones



Eso es el huracán de Haití, que no paráis


----------



## PutoNWO (18 Mar 2022)

jjajajaja puto Joaquín Prats vendido a los satanistas. Dice que Putin sigue bombardeando a civiles? mentira

Pero no dice nada de los 20 muertos civiles del Donbass a manos Ucranianas.

Que hijo de perra Joaquin Prats. Pídele a Dios que no demos contigo por la calle


----------



## .Kaikus (18 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> @amcxxl Bien que has salibado con este personaje. Yo ya te anticipé cual iba a ser su final, en cuanto dejeba de ser útil para Minsk: trena o muerto.
> Era de cajón su dramático final. Sabía donde se metía, así por desertor y traidor, no me da pena.
> 
> 
> ...



Seguramente esperaba un apartamento gratis en Moscu, una pension de discapacitado y un par de novias moscovitas, choco contra el muro de la realidad !!!.


----------



## Harman (18 Mar 2022)

En los cielos de Odessa en estos momentos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/33938

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Bulldozerbass (18 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> He aquí un vívido representante de un ultraderechista empedernido.
> 
> Este neonazi era un francotirador y ha confesado haber matado a 33 personas. Sabe lo que le espera. No hay moratoria para la torre.



Parece que el evidente retraso mental que presenta no le ha impedido asesinar personas desde lejos...tampoco parece muy consciente de la situación en que se encuentra.


----------



## Harman (18 Mar 2022)

EE.UU. y la OTAN deben establecer un diálogo con Rusia y atender sus preocupaciones para abordar las verdaderas causas de la crisis en Ucrania - Xi Jinping

t.me/boris_rozhin/33939


----------



## Hermericus (18 Mar 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Trump no sabía que Finlandia era un país.
> 
> Los líderes políticos son el mejor ejemplo del principio de Peter.



Y la mayoria de yankees creen que España está en Sudamerica


----------



## John Nash (18 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Putin, edad: 69 años.
> Angela Merkel, edad: 67 años.
> 
> Una jerifalde de las Juventudes Socialistas en la RDA y otro comisario político del KGB. Lo mismo con estos hubo "tema".











Joe Biden - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





*Joseph Robinette Biden Jr.* (Scranton, Pensilvania, 20 de noviembre de 1942) *tiene 79 años*.

*apoyó la expansión de la alianza de la OTAN en Europa del Este y su intervención en las Guerras Yugoslavas de la **década de 1990*. Respaldó la resolución que autorizaba la guerra de Irak en 2002,

*Acusaciones por tocamientos inapropiados y denuncia por supuesto acoso*
Ocho mujeres, por lo menos, han acusado a Biden por tocamientos inapropiados.170171172 La política demócrata Lucy Flores lo acusó públicamente.173 También Amy Lappos.174 *También fue cuestionado por videos en los que se lo veía tocar niñas durante sus actos públicos de manera que las hacía sentir incómodas.*


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> jjajajaja puto Joaquín Prats vendido a los satanistas. Dice que Putin sigue bombardeando a civiles? mentira
> 
> Pero no dice nada de los 20 muertos civiles del Donbass a manos Ucranianas.
> 
> Que hijo de perra Joaquin Prats. Pídele a Dios que no demos contigo por la calle



Los hay peores, ayer en su programa Friker Jimenez hizo algo de una bajeza inconmensurable, cuando su vacaburra comentó el misil sobre Donenks, el se limito a comentar: "Un misil ruso", no se puede ser mas rastrero, a sabiendas que lo iban a poner de mierda hasta arriba, dijo algo para poderse desdecir.


----------



## vladimirovich (18 Mar 2022)

Pedro Pablo 01 dijo:


> Imposible. Hay 100 divisiones de la NKVD con ametralladoras Maxim para recibir a los que retrocedan ¿No has visto Enemigo a las puertas?



Las unidades del NKVD han sido sustituidas por Chechenos, que es realmente para lo que estan ahi.


----------



## Dylan Leary (18 Mar 2022)

On the highway near Makarov in the Kiev region, Russian tanks from machine guns opened fire on civilians traveling in cars.

There were 7 children in the car of the author of the video. Two women were injured.


----------



## Kluster (18 Mar 2022)

Lo dicho. El Farlopensky no ha cambiado de profesión, sigue siendo actor. Pero esta vez la película es muy mala.


----------



## crocodile (18 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> He aquí un vívido representante de un ultraderechista empedernido.
> 
> Este neonazi era un francotirador y ha confesado haber matado a 33 personas. Sabe lo que le espera. No hay moratoria para la torre.



Que lo entreguen a los chechenos para que charlen amigablemente con el.


----------



## Impresionante (18 Mar 2022)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 988713
> 
> 
> Operación cuidadosa....mis cojones



Esa foto ya no sé, rulaba otra parecída ayer


----------



## rejon (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Cosmopolita (18 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> hombre hay mas
> 
> Konstantin Kostantinovich Rokossovsky, Mariscal de la URSS y Mariscal de Polonia
> 
> y mi favorito Felix Edmundovich Dzerzhinski , hay peor astilla que la de la misma madera



Piłsudski que dio por culo a la orda bolchevique en 1920 en Varsovia. Uno de los padres de nuestra independencia 1918. Su hermano por cierto compartía celda con Lenin.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (18 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Y la mayoria de yankees creen que España está en Sudamerica



Lo sé bien. Pasé un tiempo de jovencito allí. Pero también hay mucho mito. Lo cierto es que es el sitio donde he visto más dispersión en cultura general. Los dos extremos. Gente extrordinariamente culta y zotes de campeonato. Pero me cuesta sacar reglas generales sobre cosas como esta. Siempre va sesgada por la experiencia personal de cada uno.


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Mar 2022)

Este tio perdió la vergüenza cuando tocó el piano con la polla


----------



## .Kaikus (18 Mar 2022)

*Ganadores de la media maraton, base militar ukra - frontera polaca 2022.*


----------



## Seronoser (18 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> *Un astronauta estadounidense regresará ahora a la Tierra, después de temer que su ascensor ruso a casa no se materialice.*
> Originalmente se pensó que Mark Vande Hei, que ha estado en el espacio durante 355 días, podría quedarse atrás en la ISS debido al aumento de las tensiones por la invasión rusa de Ucrania.
> Pero se ha confirmado que viajará a bordo de una cápsula rusa a Kazajistán.
> Los cosmonautas estadounidenses y dos rusos serán traídos de vuelta a la Tierra.
> ...



Es gracioso ver cómo está escrito el artículo.
Dice: "Estados Unidos controla el poder y soporte vital de la ISS"...pero si no pueden llegar a la ISS sin los rusos!!!


----------



## Impresionante (18 Mar 2022)

Jojo


----------



## raptors (18 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> como este foro no admite vídeos de tik tok, copien el enlace y añadan una h al principio.
> Es un interesante y rápido resumen de la guerra .
> 
> ttps://www.tiktok.com/@noticias_ilustradas/video/7076371284682165509



*Para nada...!!!* es el canal de visualpolitik... *es un canal proUsa...* su especialidad es simular... tiene un gran sesgo informativo a favor de Usa.. omite mucho datos... 

Y el que tu lo recomiendes hace sospechar que tu tambien eres parte del sesgo informativo...


----------



## Cosmopolita (18 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El último polaco decente, el Principe Poniatowsky murió en Leipzig cubriendo la retirada a Napoleón, desde entonces solo quedais fanáticos meapilas y chupacirios, por eso siempre terminais limpiando wateres en Nueva Chork



Piłsudski, Piłsudski...

Para limpiar WC en NY, tenemos el volumen de intercambio comercial con Alemania que triplica al de Rusia con Alemania.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Mar 2022)

Ken da por perdidas las elecciones, ya solo espera algúna puerta giratoria en Bruselas,.


----------



## Harman (18 Mar 2022)

¡¡¡¡ESTIMADOS AMIGOS!!!! ¡¡¡COMPAÑEROS DE ARMAS!!!

¡ES HORA DE PASAR A UNA CIBEROFENSIVA A GRAN ESCALA!

COMO ANUNCIAMOS ANTERIORMENTE, NUESTROS PROGRAMADORES VOLUNTARIOS HAN DESARROLLADO UNA HERRAMIENTA PARA LOS ATAQUES DDOS A LOS SITIOS WEB UKROFASCISTAS:



Остановим национализм на Украине вместе!



CADA UNO DE NOSOTROS PUEDE PARTICIPAR. PARA ESTO HAY QUE IR AL SITIO, SELECCIONAR CUALQUIER RECURSO DE LA LISTA (A MEDIDA QUE LA GENTE ESTÉ DE ACUERDO, LA LISTA SE ACTUALIZARÁ) Y PULSAR "PULSAR PARA EMPEZAR A HACER". LA CLAVE DEL ÉXITO ES MANTENER LA PESTAÑA ABIERTA EN TODO MOMENTO.
YA HEMOS PROBADO ESTE RECURSO, ES SEGURO PARA TI Y PARA MÍ. ¡PERO QUIEN LO DUDE TAMBIÉN PUEDE CORRERLO POR SEGURIDAD!

HAZ QUE PARTICIPE EN LA ACCIÓN EL MAYOR NÚMERO DE PERSONAS POSIBLE. DIFUNDE EL ENLACE. ¡APLASTEMOS LA PROPAGANDA UCRANIANA!
¡CREA TU PROPIA MILICIA!

Si tiene alguna duda, póngase en contacto con @infocdcentr

t.me/surf_noise1/8699


----------



## ProfeInsti (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## overdrive1979 (18 Mar 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Sobre Merkel y Putin y su relación se ha escrito mucho. Lo cierto es que Putin era agente de la KGB en la RDA entre 1985 y 1989. Por aquella época Merkel era una de las jerifaltes de las Juventudes Socialistas de la RDA y la Stasi trató de reclutarla.
> 
> Hay mucha especulación sobre si tenían relación pero dados sus respectivos cargos es innegable que se conocían.
> 
> ...



Una puntualización al respecto. Que Putin hable alemán, un idioma perteneciente a un pueblo hereje del bárbaro norte según los chascarrillos foriles, debería ser un punto desfavorable para los foreros antiglobalización del foro y simpatizantes pagascalmoris varios.


----------



## Archimanguina (18 Mar 2022)

Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> Es la cabina de artillero de un mi 24, ¿no?



creo que es un Kamov. Lo que no sé es por qué aterriza...¿fallo mecanico?


----------



## PutoNWO (18 Mar 2022)

YouTube es más que una organización terrorista. El otro día me retiraron un vídeo de menores. Talleres sexuales de menores donde una niña estaba con muchas personas mayores. Putos pedófilos


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Kluster (18 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 989318



Wow, eso es MUY DURO.


----------



## Impresionante (18 Mar 2022)

30 millones de móviles, 70% de hogares con internet, aunque haya caídas de red, ¿No es extraño que haya tan pocos videos civiles en internet?

Hay terror


----------



## Kluster (18 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 989322


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (18 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Este tio perdió la vergüenza cuando tocó el piano con la polla



En hollywood cuando era hollywood de verdad eran muy conocidas las fiestas donde Errol Flynn hacia ese número.

Grandes fiestas en Mocambo con el rat pack.

Sinatra que era el puto amo, se levantaba y empezaba a llamar a colegas, nadie le podía decir que no. Una vez le denunció a la policía Dean Martin, su gran colega, que estaba durmiendo en el piso de arriba y ya no podía más. Y para que Dino no pudiera más. Frankie era un ser superior.

Perdón por el offtopic.


----------



## Demodé (18 Mar 2022)

El ogro putinesco tiene unas palabritas para los ciudadanos occidentales.


Quiero qie los ciudadanos de los paises occidentales me oigan también. Ahora intentan convenceros de que todas vuestras dificultades son el tesultado de acciones hostiles por parte de Rusia, de que tienes que pagar de tu bolsillo la lucha contra una mítica amenaza rusa. Es todo mentira. La...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Teuro (18 Mar 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Mal ejemplo has puesto. Todo el mundo sabe que Bilbao está donde le sale de los cojones a un bilbaino.



Pero ese privilegio es exclusivo de los bilbainos. ¿Acaso es usted uno y no ha caido en la cuenta de que hay más España más allá de Bilbao?


----------



## Impresionante (18 Mar 2022)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Una puntualización al respecto. Que Putin hable alemán, un idioma perteneciente a un pueblo hereje del bárbaro norte según los chascarrillos foriles, debería ser un punto desfavorable para los foreros antiglobalización del foro y simpatizantes pagascalmoris varios.



Abascal es pro ukro.

Saber idiomas tiene sentido, trabajo en Alemania.

Centra el tiro, U KNOW WHAT I MEAN


----------



## PutoNWO (18 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 989322



El rey de España y Marruecos. Son monarquías como la Inglesa. Van todos a una, la alianza Drako


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (18 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Pero ese privilegio es exclusivo de los bilbainos. ¿Acaso es usted uno y no ha caido en la cuenta de que hay más España más allá de Bilbao?



Yo no soy de Bilbao. Ya me gustaría.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Mar 2022)

En Hipercor ya no queda ningun tipo de leche ni de aceite de girasol, ninguno...


Foto a las 5 de la tarde, Carrefour de Collado Villalba. Ni un litro de leche, ni de la ecológica. Muy poca fruta y verdura. La pescadería con poquísimo género. un 20 % de lo habitual.




www.burbuja.info






SIRIO dijo:


> Foto a las 5 de la tarde, Carrefour de Collado Villalba.
> Ni un litro de leche, ni de la ecológica.
> Muy poca fruta y verdura.
> La pescadería con poquísimo género. un 20 % de lo habitual.




















MEANWHILE EN LA MADRERUSIA ; LOS MALDITOS MACDONALDS SI REPARTEN SU MERCANCIA DE MUERTE
Vídeo DE HOY:




​


----------



## raptors (18 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Putin dijo que necesitaría negociaciones cara a cara entre él y el presidente Zelensky
> 
> 
> *Conflicto en Ucrania: Putin expone sus demandas en llamada telefónica turca*
> ...



Se nota a leguas que _"paconan"_ le metió texto de su propia _"cosecha..." _Este imbecil cree que todos son iguales que el... *el olor a mierda yanqui del paconan es nauseabundo...*


----------



## Mabuse (18 Mar 2022)

¿MLK Jr? ¿Milikito? ¿Tienen los payasos de la tele un contubernio universal o algo?


----------



## PutoNWO (18 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> En Hipercor ya no queda ningun tipo de leche ni de aceite de girasol, ninguno...
> 
> 
> Foto a las 5 de la tarde, Carrefour de Collado Villalba. Ni un litro de leche, ni de la ecológica. Muy poca fruta y verdura. La pescadería con poquísimo género. un 20 % de lo habitual.
> ...



Jojojojo menudo meme del Zelensky


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Demodé (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Teuro (18 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Encima con la visita de Pedro Sánchez a Marruecos, para apoyar la propuesta de Rabat sobre el Sahara Occidental. Y para colmo, Rusia no va a exportar trigo. Y miremos esta tablita:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, los europeos piensan que el contraataque ruso puede venir del este, pero nada más lejos de la realidad, solo deben caer unas pocas fichas de dominó para que Europa tenga un serio problema.


----------



## Harman (18 Mar 2022)

Un ataque con misiles en Nikolaev. Los calibrs han sido lanzados en las instalaciones de las AFU.
Hay muertos y heridos entre los militares, que se cuentan por decenas", informa Oleksiy Goncharenko

t.me/boris_rozhin/33950

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Ardilla Roja (18 Mar 2022)

Fabrica de mentiras:


----------



## raptors (18 Mar 2022)

Jikme dijo:


> Los Kremlinitas están diciendo que Rusia, al contrario que EEUU en Irak, está intentando minimizar la destrucción y las bajas civiles. Esos mamarrachos, por no perder la costumbre, quedarán retratados como subnormales. Por supuesto iran cambiando el argumentario sobre la marcha como vienen haciendo, diran que han sido los propios ucranianos para echar la culpa a los rusos o que esos edificios estaban llenos de nazis o cualquier cosa que se les ocurra.



Tu m@m@ también es una mamarracha en el lecho... ja ja tragatela...


----------



## NPI (18 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Trayectoria política del liberal español Bauzá


----------



## Demodé (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (18 Mar 2022)

En el clásico de Kubrick Spartaco, hay una secuencia cumbre en la que Craso le dice a Grazo que lo destierra a la ciudad mas triste de Italia, eso si, deberá acudir cuando este lo solicite a hacer loas de sus políticas, Graco se marcha a su casa, deja en herencia sus propiedades a sus sirvientas-amantes y se abre las venas, este fantoche nunca tendrá el valor de hacer eso:


----------



## mazuste (18 Mar 2022)

"Francis Fukuyama, el de "El fin de la historia", hace otra profecia de las suyas...

* "Rusia se dirige a una derrota total en Ucrania" que hará posible un "nuevo nacimiento de la libertad",
y sacará a Occidente del embotamiento por el estado de decadencia de la democracia global."*

https://enapp.globaltimes.cn/article/1255255


----------



## Harman (18 Mar 2022)

Un ataque de defensa aérea se llevó a cabo sobre Donetsk ante nuestros ojos. Hay un rastro de un objeto derribado en el cielo.

No puedo determinar qué fue destruido, no soy un experto. Pero la explosión fue fuerte.

t.me/boris_rozhin/33953


----------



## Mabuse (18 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> ¡¡¡¡ESTIMADOS AMIGOS!!!! ¡¡¡COMPAÑEROS DE ARMAS!!!
> 
> ¡ES HORA DE PASAR A UNA CIBEROFENSIVA A GRAN ESCALA!
> 
> ...



Vuelven los tiempos de preparar los lazors. Qué risas en el curro, los programillas esos se saltan los proxis y las lían buenas.


----------



## .Kaikus (18 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> #Odessa. . Hoy un militar nos condujo por las calles donde la vida normal se detiene @world #Ucrania



Han convertido las avenidas de Odessa en una postal ridicula, sin zanjas anticarro y trincheras, eso no vale para nada !!!.


----------



## ProfeInsti (18 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Wow, eso es MUY DURO.



Es la verdad.


----------



## Teuro (18 Mar 2022)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Una puntualización al respecto. Que Putin hable alemán, un idioma perteneciente a un pueblo hereje del bárbaro norte según los chascarrillos foriles, debería ser un punto desfavorable para los foreros antiglobalización del foro y simpatizantes pagascalmoris varios.



Bueno, también es el idoma de la católica, apostólica y romana Austria.


----------



## Azrael_II (18 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A decir verdad es el único lider europeo. Sospecho que esto a la Merkel no se lo hubira hecho Putin, Scholz ¿Existe?. El británico es simplemente impresentable y del italiano no sabemos nada. El resto es mediocridad pura y dura al estilo sanchista.



Macron no es un mal tipo es LogioNWO y posible abusado de joven es amigo de Putin que fue NWO y los traicionó


----------



## El_Suave (18 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Piłsudski, Piłsudski...
> 
> Para limpiar WC en NY, tenemos el volumen de intercambio comercial con Alemania que triplica al de Rusia con Alemania.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Prostitución entra dentro del volumen de intercambio comercial.

Al fin y al cabo prostitución y narcotráfico forman parte de forma reglamentaria del PIB de la UE.


----------



## overdrive1979 (18 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Abascal es pro ukro.
> 
> Saber idiomas tiene sentido, trabajo en Alemania.
> 
> Centra el tiro, U KNOW WHAT I MEAN



Yo no discuto que cuantos más idiomas uno sepa, pues mejor. De hecho a lo largo de los años en el foro he opinado a favor de ello.
Lo que pongo en evidencia, con un poco de ironía, es que según la lógica de muchos foreros Putin no debería hablar ni alemán, ni inglés, ni sueco, idiomas de países que según los más fervientes adoradores de Putin forman parte del malvado bloque occidental, y que según los simpatizantes de Vox del foro, son países bárbaros del norte y enemigos históricos de España:


----------



## Alvin Red (18 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Que lo entreguen a los chechenos para que charlen amigablemente con el.



Los chechenos no merecen tal deshonor, basta con que lo echen a una piara de cerdos hambrientos con perdón.

Hablando sobre francotiradores decir que hay categorías morales.


Cuerpo de francotiradores regular: Los hay, España tiene uno, apoyan operaciones especiales, van dos como mínimo pero arropados por otras tropas, objetivos militares.
Tirador designado: El o los que tienen mejor puntería en una compañía, regimiento, etc., se les da una mira telescópica pero usan fusiles normales, aunque algún mosquetón o rifle les puede ser asignado, francamente creo que nadie quiere ser un tirador designado pero la puntería que tienen les jode.
Tirador de elite: Nombre que reciben tanto los tiradores designados como los francotiradores de regulares.
Francotirador: Va a la suya y lo que le gusta es la sangre de los demás, el poder que da un arma sobre la vida o la muerte de los otros vulgo asesino sádico, no distingue entre civiles y militares o si lo hace le gusta ser sádico.


----------



## PutoNWO (18 Mar 2022)

Pongan la Secta


----------



## crocodile (18 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Para nada...!!!* es el canal de visualpolitik... *es un canal proUsa...* su especialidad es simular... tiene un gran sesgo informativo a favor de Usa.. omite mucho datos...
> 
> Y el que tu lo recomiendes hace sospechar que tu tambien eres parte del sesgo informativo...



Visual polítik es pura propaganda USA/OTAN, hasta piden dinero para el ejército ukronazi .


----------



## crocodile (18 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Pongan la Secta



No quiero vomitar.


----------



## Oso Polar (18 Mar 2022)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 988713
> 
> 
> Operación cuidadosa....mis cojones



Te paso las imágenes de Bagdad antes y después?
Que es una operación militar y si el contrario se atrinchera en las ciudades que crees que pasara!


----------



## John Nash (18 Mar 2022)

Sánchez ocultó a Díaz y a Belarra su cambio de posición con el Sahara


Unidas Podemos rechaza el gesto de Sánchez a Marruecos y pide un referéndum saharaui



www.abc.es





Cada vez me parece mas evidente que Sánchez recibe ordenes directas de la OTAN-USA.


----------



## Harman (18 Mar 2022)

_Nazi cazado vestido de civil_

Toda la esencia del pueblo de Bandera en cuanto se encuentra a solas con las fuerzas especiales chechenas). Así es como debe ser.

Este es un caso en el que no es necesario hacer comentarios. ¡Akhmat es poder! Y los fascistas que quedan se darán cuenta pronto. Les guste o no, todos los habitantes de Bandera tendrán que aprender nuestro eslogan.

t.me/boris_rozhin/33955

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## hartman (18 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Pongan la Secta



hora de la gente de bart?


----------



## paconan (18 Mar 2022)

Hay sanciones y sanciones, de momento el gas sigue

Estoy tratando de entender las sanciones a Rusia. Si lo hizo bien, Moscú aún puede a) pagar su deuda externa y evitar un incumplimiento b) vender su petróleo y gas, c) recibir el equivalente a ~ $ 1 mil millones por día de la venta de sus recursos naturales. 
¿Tiene ese derecho? Ucrania


----------



## niraj (18 Mar 2022)

[Forwarded from International FAN]
[ Photo ]
En Italia, el "partido del renacimiento Comunista" exigió a las autoridades que aclararan la situación con el suministro de armas a Ucrania bajo el disfraz de ayuda humanitaria.

El escándalo estalló después de la reciente situación en el aeropuerto de Pisa, donde los estibadores descubrieron accidentalmente un gran lote de productos militares y organizaron una huelga, oponiéndose a las acciones del gobierno.

Más información - en nuestro material (Федеральное агентство новостей – новости со всего мира).

# Italia # Ucrania

@riafan_everywhere


----------



## Harman (18 Mar 2022)

En la noche del 18.03.2022, más del 90% del territorio de la República Popular de Luhansk ha sido liberado.

Los asentamientos de la LNR al norte-noreste de la línea Svatovo-Starobelsk-Novoaidar-Shirokoye han sido liberados por las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF.

Las fuerzas de la Milicia Popular de la RPL han liberado 88 asentamientos de las Repúblicas Populares de Luhansk y Donetsk (véase la lista más abajo).

Varias ciudades permanecen bajo el control de la FPR: Severodonetsk, Lysychansk, Zolote y algunos pueblos/asentamientos adyacentes.

Varias bandas nacionalistas dispersas -remanentes de formaciones armadas desalojadas de asentamientos y bastiones liberados- siguen operando en los territorios liberados de la República. Los esfuerzos para identificarlos y eliminarlos continúan.


Lista de asentamientos liberados por la Milicia Popular de la RPL:

24.02.2022:
✔ Lopaskino

26.02.2022:
✔ Stanytsia Luhanska
✔ Bakhmutovka
✔ Grechishkino
✔ Felicidad
✔ Muratovo

27.02.2022:
✔ Trekhizbenka
✔ Novoahtyrka
✔ Smolyaninovo

28.02.2022:
✔ Khvorostyanovka
✔ Sukhanivka
✔ Artema
✔ Nueva Astracán
✔ Borovenki

01.03.2022:
✔ Nuevo
✔ Barykino
✔ Klimovka
✔ Bulgakovo
✔ Golubovka
✔ Putilino
✔ Shiroky
✔ Shulginka
✔ Teploe
✔ Baja caliente
✔ Caliente
✔ Presa
✔ Petrovka
✔ Gerasimovka
✔ Carmesí
✔ Baja Oljovaya
✔ Aliso superior
✔ Kamyshnoye

02.03.2022:
✔ Bobrovo
✔ Kapitanovo
✔ Orekhovo-Donetskoye
✔ Denezhnikovo
✔ Krymskoe
✔ Chabanivka
✔ Svatovo
✔ Baranikova
✔ Krasnorechenskoye
✔ Valuyskoye
✔ Starobelsk
✔ Novoaidar

03.03.2022:
✔ Epifanovka
✔ Stepnoy Yar
✔ Gavrilovka
✔ Andreevka
✔ Kremenna
✔ Torskoye (DNR)

04.03.2022:
✔ Shandrigolovo (DNR)
✔ Aleksandrovka
✔ Derylovo (DNR)
✔ Srednee (DNR)
✔ Lozovoye (DNR)

05.03.2022:
✔ Golikovo
✔ Nevskoye
✔ Katerinovka

06.03.2022:
✔ Rubts (DNR)
✔ Karpovka (DNR)
✔ Makeyevka
✔ Lipovoye (DNR)
✔ Zelenaya Dolina (DNR)
✔ Kryakovka
✔ Industrial
✔ Kamenka
✔ Novolobovka

07.03.2022:
✔ Vojvodka
✔ Kudryashovka
✔ Purdovka
✔ Voronovo
✔ Metelkino
✔ Oskolonovka

08.03.2022:
✔ Peschanoye
✔ Trigo
✔ Novodrujskoe
✔ Belogorovka
✔ Nizhnee

09.03.2022:
✔ Toshkovka
✔ Grachevo
✔ Zatishnoye
✔ Surovtsevka

12.03.2022:
✔ Shchedrishchevo
✔ Zhytlovka
✔ Vozgorye

13.03.2022:
✔ Popasna
✔ Varvarovka

18.03.2022:
✔ Rubizhne


La operación de liberación del territorio de la República Popular de Luhansk continúa.

Un mapa actualizado puede verse aquí. Линия соприкосновения - Google My Maps

Información preparada por el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de la RNL

t.me/boris_rozhin/33954


----------



## .Kaikus (18 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Comprándole el gas a Argelia y el pais al borde del colapso, no me quiero ni imaginar como se cumplan los deseos del Pis de Bilderberg



Si Alemania deja de comprar gas ruso, el Viruelo se compromete a cerrar la tuberia al gas argelino el mismo dia, que se compre Peter Sanches un chalet en Marruecos, que le va a hacer falta !!!.


----------



## rejon (18 Mar 2022)

*Los ministros de Exteriores de la UE abordan el lunes dar más apoyo militar a Kiev.*
Los ministros de Exteriores de la Unión Europea tratarán este lunes la evolución de la guerra en Ucrania y *cómo ofrecer más apoyo a Kiev ante la invasión rusa*, con un previsible acuerdo político para enviar más armas a Ucrania con otros 500 millones de euros.

La reunión del Consejo de Asuntos Exteriores será la primera cita europea de una semana marcada por la presencia del presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, en la cumbre europea del 24 de marzo y en la que el bloque aspira a reafirmar su firmeza frente a la invasión rusa de Ucrania, informa Europa Press.


----------



## Seronoser (18 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> No son residentes europeos y además por lo que he visto han congelado cuentas e inmovilizado bienes, no incautado o expropiado
> Del mismo art 17
> "Si bien no tienen por sí mismas valor jurídico, constituyen un valioso instrumento de interpretación con objeto de aclarar las disposiciones de la Carta."
> 
> ...



Congelar e impedir el disfrute de propiedades privadas por razones de raza, nacionalidad, sexo o religión, es igualmente un delito penal, en Europa y en TODOS los países de la UE. Es un "secuestro a tu mujer, pero no la violo--de momento"
Va a haber mucha movida con estos temas, solo tendremos que esperar. Los políticos se creen muy listos, pero en muchos lugares los jueces se las tienen juradas a esos mismos políticos, que intentan socavar al poder judicial.

Y si no se diera el caso, en cuanto cambien los gobiernos en media Europa veremos que después de los rusos...tal vez los no vacunados han de ver congelados sus ahorros...o tal vez los que no voten al Presidente...o los que tengan cancer...o los que tengan más de un hijo. Ya no habría límite. Sería un Caos legal. Y el caos legal ahuyenta el dinero.

Por otro lado, me parece cojonudo, como el mismo Putin ha aclarado.
Aquellos que viven fuera de Rusia pensando que son especiales, están saboreando lo que piensan las élites europeas sobre ellos.
Que se jodan


----------



## Kluster (18 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Sánchez ocultó a Díaz y a Belarra su cambio de posición con el Sahara
> 
> 
> Unidas Podemos rechaza el gesto de Sánchez a Marruecos y pide un referéndum saharaui
> ...



Es nuestro Farlopensky patrio. No dudaría en usarnos como carne de cañón para defender los intereses de sus amos igual que su homólogo ukra.


----------



## ferrys (18 Mar 2022)

Canada se queda sin armas. De verdad que no es coña. Acaban de decir que no pueden mandar mas a Ucrania por que tienen problemas de inventarios.


----------



## raptors (18 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Efectivamente, los europeos piensan que el contraataque ruso puede venir del este, pero nada más lejos de la realidad, solo deben caer unas pocas fichas de dominó para que Europa tenga un serio problema.



Sabes mucho...!! deberias de trabajar en la cia... ja ja


----------



## ProfeInsti (18 Mar 2022)

* Putin quiere otra gran ola de refugiados en Europa.
* El 80% de las casas de Mariúpol han sido destruidas.
* Rusia bombardea por primera vez Leópolis, cerca de Polonia.
* Las tropas rusas avanzan hacia Rubizhne en la región de Lugansk.
* Putin ha perdido la batalla de los medios, pero gana la guerra.
* Joe Biden llama a Putin "dictador asesino" y "matón puro".
* Rusia amenaza a Occidente por suministrar armas: 
"Tendrá repercusiones trágicas".


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Mar 2022)

Rusia es la segunda mayor PRODUCTORA mundial de pornografía infantil


Russia has been cited as the second largest producing country of child pornography in the world.14 Some children fall victim to child pornography as a means of supporting addictions, while others are lured by offers of food or trips.15 Russia’s massive size and the rapid emergence of new gangs...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ProfeInsti (18 Mar 2022)

* Putin quiere otra gran ola de refugiados en Europa.
* El 80% de las casas de Mariúpol han sido destruidas.
* Rusia bombardea por primera vez Leópolis, cerca de Polonia.
* Las tropas rusas avanzan hacia Rubizhne en la región de Lugansk.
* Putin ha perdido la batalla de los medios, pero gana la guerra.
* Joe Biden llama a Putin "dictador asesino" y "matón puro".
* Rusia amenaza a Occidente por suministrar armas: "Tendrá
repercusiones trágicas".


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Minsky Moment (18 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Eso que ves escrito LO DICE George Soros.
> No lo digo yo.
> No pareces muy espabilado.



Una faltonada (una solo, para qué más) = un ignore. Es matemático, oiga.


----------



## delhierro (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (18 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Encima con la visita de Pedro Sánchez a Marruecos, para apoyar la propuesta de Rabat sobre el Sahara Occidental. Y para colmo, Rusia no va a exportar trigo. Y miremos esta tablita:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las tortitas fritas de moscas verdes africanas, el plato gourmet de este año !!!.


----------



## Alvin Red (18 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Canada se queda sin armas. De verdad que no es coña. Acaban de decir que no pueden mandar mas a Ucrania por que tienen problemas de inventarios.



Rusia ha sancionado indirectamente a Canadá


----------



## Kluster (18 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Canada se queda sin armas. De verdad que no es coña. Acaban de decir que no pueden mandar mas a Ucrania por que tienen problemas de inventarios.



Y no sólo problemas de inventarios.


----------



## ProfeInsti (18 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Una faltonada (una solo, para qué más) = un ignore. Es matemático, oiga.



Lo dicho.
Qué no pareces muy listo:


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (18 Mar 2022)

En Ucrania sólo faltan aliens 


DPR air defence systems have shot down an unknown object over Donetsk

t.me/asbmil/765


----------



## Seronoser (18 Mar 2022)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Yo no discuto que cuantos más idiomas uno sepa, pues mejor. De hecho a lo largo de los años en el foro he opinado a favor de ello.
> Lo que pongo en evidencia, con un poco de ironía, es que según la lógica de muchos foreros Putin no debería hablar ni alemán, ni inglés, ni sueco, idiomas de países que según los más fervientes adoradores de Putin forman parte del malvado bloque occidental, y que según los simpatizantes de Vox del foro, son países bárbaros del norte y enemigos históricos de España:



Menuda pollada has soltado.
Yo hablo inglés y francés por ejemplo, y mataría llegado el caso a cuantos ingleses y franceses se crucen en mi camino.
Hablar idiomas no significa amar sus culturas, es adaptación, parguela.
Es más facil matar al enemigo si le conoces.


----------



## Seronoser (18 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Hay sanciones y sanciones, de momento el gas sigue
> 
> Estoy tratando de entender las sanciones a Rusia. Si lo hizo bien, Moscú aún puede a) pagar su deuda externa y evitar un incumplimiento b) vender su petróleo y gas, c) recibir el equivalente a ~ $ 1 mil millones por día de la venta de sus recursos naturales.
> ¿Tiene ese derecho? Ucrania



Aquí llevamos contando desde el 24 de febrero (comprobable revisando el foro), que lo de las sanciones al SWIFT es una PATRAÑA, y Rusia sigue ingresando al menos 1500 millones de euros TODOS LOS DÍAS, de Europa y otros países, por su gas y petróleo.


----------



## paconan (18 Mar 2022)

De aquí al 2027... veremos si llegamos

*Egipto busca impulsar las exportaciones de gas a Europa mientras se prolonga la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania*
Egipto espera impulsar sus exportaciones de gas natural en un momento en que los países europeos están renunciando gradualmente a la dependencia de los hidrocarburos rusos, incluido el gas, tras la invasión rusa de Ucrania.

Egipto espera impulsar sus exportaciones de gas natural en un momento en que los países de la Unión Europea (UE) están renunciando gradualmente a la dependencia de los hidrocarburos rusos, incluido el gas, tras la invasión rusa de Ucrania.

La UE obtiene alrededor del 40 % de sus necesidades de gas natural de Rusia. Ante la ausencia de una alternativa accesible y en caso de que se obstruya el suministro de suministros, los países de la UE esperan reducir sus importaciones de gas ruso en dos tercios en 2022, como parte de un plan para independizarse de los combustibles fósiles rusos para 2027.









Egypt seeks to boost gas exports to Europe as Russia-Ukraine war drags on


Egypt hopes to boost its natural gas exports at a time when European countries are gradually giving up reliance on Russian hydrocarbons, including gas, in the wake of Russia’s invasion of Ukraine.




www.al-monitor.com


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (18 Mar 2022)

Ese que dice saber inglés y francés, creo que lo que verdaderamente quiere decir es que su especialidad es el _francés_ y el _griego _


----------



## paconan (18 Mar 2022)

Mi-28 ruso escapando de las fuerzas agrícolas ucranianas


----------



## Archimanguina (18 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ataque al edificio de la SBU en Kramatorsk.
> 
> 
> Mercenarios georgianos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Volnovakha. El video fue filmado durante las batallas por la ciudad.
> ...



brutal, pone la ametralladora delante de un arbol...debe ser de lepe.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)

Os aseguro que si yo pongo spoiler es porque es muy fuerte. +18 y mentes fuertes.

Ataque ruso de hoy a Nikolayev.



Spoiler: Fallecidos


----------



## raptors (18 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Efectivamente, los europeos piensan que el contraataque ruso puede venir del este, pero nada más lejos de la realidad, solo deben caer unas pocas fichas de dominó para que Europa tenga un serio problema.



Sabes mucho...!! deberia de trabajar en la cia... ja ja


----------



## El_Suave (18 Mar 2022)

niraj dijo:


> [Forwarded from International FAN]
> [ Photo ]
> En Italia, el "partido del renacimiento Comunista" exigió a las autoridades que aclararan la situación con el suministro de armas a Ucrania bajo el disfraz de ayuda humanitaria.
> 
> ...



Morti di Reggio Emilia uscite dalla fossa fuori a cantar con noi Bandiera Rossa!


----------



## Zhukov (18 Mar 2022)

18.03.22. Mensaje de la observadora militar Marina Kharkova:

Los ucranianos ahora usan estas tácticas para ralentizar o interrumpir nuestro progreso. Disparan a nuestras unidades a cierta distancia, y luego cubren el área con artillería. Cuando nuestras fuerzas se afianzan en el terreno, las patrullas ukro con gafas de visión nocturnas y cámaras térmicas comienzan a entrar en la retaguardia para destruir nuestras posiciones o lanzar granadas.

Sin embargo, no detendrán nuestro progreso. Los ukropos ya están acorralados y no pueden maniobrar.
Volnovakha-como nos dijeron nuestros soldados, encontraron un cementerio cerca de la ciudad, donde los soldados ukros enterraron a civiles en una trinchera, a quienes el enemigo disparó por la espalda y mató cuando trataba de salir de la ciudad. esto fue descubierto por accidente, después de que la tierra se hundiera en el campo, cerca de la carretera. No se sabe cuántas víctimas hay, ya que el territorio cercano a la tumba está lleno de minas antipersonal...


Resumen:
1. Nuestras fuerzas aliadas están limpiando las afueras de Marinka. Mientras que algunas unidades se movían directamente desde Aleksandrovka y recibían todo el golpe sobre sí mismas, otras nuevas venían de otros lados y golpeaban al enemigo desde los flancos. Los combatientes notan la ayuda especial de artillería y apoyo aéreo, que clava al enemigo en el terreno.
2. Los nazis y soldados ukros comenzaron a huir de Mariupol en grupos separados y solos. En el curso de las medidas de filtración en Mangush, cinco castigadores disfrazados de ciudadanos fueron arrestados en solo una hora. Los sacaron a un lado, los inmovilizaron y sacudieron la cabeza antes de entregarlos a los organismos de seguridad del Estado. Todos están involucrados en la destrucción de la población civil. En Bezymyannoye, un francotirador ucraniano fue capturado tratando de escapar disfrazado de refugiado. Durante la búsqueda, encontraron signos característicos en él: un hombro magullado por el retroceso de la culata, dedos con callos y varios otros signos típicos de francotirador.
3. Mariupol-a pesar de la resistencia, nuestras unidades de asalto, tropas internas y fuerzas especiales de _Rosgvardiya _han logrado avances significativos en la limpieza del enemigo y lo están practicando gradualmente con varias oleadas de avances. La operación especial aún no ha terminado.
4. Volnovakha-a pesar del establecimiento del control sobre ella, todavía se encuentran a muchos enemigos escondidos. Como dijeron los soldados, " encontramos este refugio por casualidad mientras estábamos de pie, fumando y en silencio. Y de repente escuchamos voces bajo el suelo, pensamos que estábamos alucinando, escuchamos con más atención, caminamos cerca del lugar, donde, por cierto, la limpieza ya había pasado y no esperábamos ninguna sorpresa, cuando de repente algo crujió bajo nuestros pies, quitamos una fina capa de nieve y tierra, luego una capa con un plástico y vimos una larga zanja donde se escondían los ukros. Apenas tuvimos tiempo de retroceder antes de abrir fuego. No querían rendirse y empezaron a lanzarnos granadas. Les tiramos con un "Shmel" (lanzacohetes incendiario) y eso fue todo. Y probablemente encontraremos más de uno de estos nidos a medida que avanzamos. En general, los nuestros ya no dan cuartel, pero todo depende de las circunstancias. Los que se rinden y no ladran probablemente tendrán suerte.


----------



## Impresionante (18 Mar 2022)

Para los creyentes:
Cristo dijo en un mensaje de La Verdadera Vida en Dios que un hombre se levantará del Este y salvará al Oeste que se ha apartado de sus raíces. ¿Es Putin?


----------



## raptors (18 Mar 2022)

Juan Palomo dijo:


> Rusia celebra en directo la anexión de Crimea con un concierto, ir arriba a Internacional y ahí elegir canal Rusia 24 (POCCNR)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aun así... aquí hay varios "expertos" que dicen que una de las condiciones para ucrania... es que cedan crimea... *Ja ja ja *crimea es rusa desde el 2014...!!!


----------



## mazuste (18 Mar 2022)

Hua Chunying 华春莹
@PortavozCHN
Funcionaria del gobierno de China
_*La afirmación de que #China está en el lado equivocado de la historia es prepotente. *_
*Son los EEUU los que están en el lado equivocado de la historia.*
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/dip...ending?module=lead_hero_story&pgtype=homepage


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Mar 2022)

Interesante vídeo de combate de un K-52…y como se salvaron por poco los militares rusos…


----------



## paconan (18 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Os aseguro que si yo pongo spoiler es porque es muy fuerte. +18 y mentes fuertes.
> 
> Ataque ruso de hoy a Nikolayev.
> 
> ...



Es de este ataque? se supone

#Rusia y convoy bombardeado coord. -> sur de Nikolaev sur de #Ucrania


----------



## crocodile (18 Mar 2022)

Ukronazis buscan pacto de seguridad con países rusofobos.

❌ — Adviser to Zelensky, Mykhailo Podoliak: Negotiations are ongoing for a new security coalition.

This was one of the key topics of the meeting with the PM of Poland, Czech Republic & Slovakia;

"We want to make sure that we are not left alone on the battlefield again"


----------



## delhierro (18 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Es de este ataque? se supone
> 
> #Rusia y convoy bombardeado coord. -> sur de Nikolaev sur de #Ucrania



Pues no , no tiene nada que ver, es de un edificio militar en la ciudad. Lo atacaron con misiles de largo alcance en la madrugada. Los muertos son soldados ucranianos. Paginas atras estaran los enlaces.


----------



## cryfar74 (18 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Y no sólo problemas de inventarios.



Curioso mapa que hace creer que EEUU tiene parecida extensión que Rusia.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Interesante vídeo de combate de un K-52…y como se salvaron por poco los militares rusos…



wow

chulismo

que ha pasado ? le han dado ?


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (18 Mar 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> creo que es un Kamov. Lo que no sé es por qué aterriza...¿fallo mecanico?



Parece que sí, que recibió algún que otro impacto desde tierra y quedó tocado.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Mar 2022)

HUNTER BIDEN 2022





* Mike Anon * @Mike314  

57 minutes ago 
Clearly not the same people.

#Clones#CGI 
HU


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (18 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Curioso mapa que hace creer que EEUU tiene parecida extensión que Rusia.



Debe ser un mapa de los masones e illuminati globalistas...


----------



## vladimirovich (18 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Para los creyentes:
> Cristo dijo en un mensaje de La Verdadera Vida en Dios que un hombre se levantará del Este y salvará al Oeste que se ha apartado de sus raíces. ¿Es Putin?



Putin antes nunca participaba en este tipo de shows, eso era cosa de políticos usanos, él estaba muy por encima de eso, gobernaba solo, dentro de los muros del Kremlin, el autócrata planificando jugadas magistrales.

Como tiene que ir la debacle en Ucrania para que el gran Putin haya accedido a un show barato de telepredicador.

Muchos ataúdes se van a entregar por toda la geografía de Rusia a las familias de los muertos en Ucrania en los próximos días.

Le va a dar igual, Rusia perdona a los autócratas, pero no a los perdedores.


----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Mar 2022)

El resultado del ataque con misiles Kalibr en las instalaciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Nikolaev en la base Palyanitsya

En la mañana había más de 30 muertos, ahora la cifra se ha ido a 50.



Spoiler: +18


----------



## niraj (18 Mar 2022)

[Forwarded from Malek dudakov]
El poder blando de gran Bretaña falló

Las contradicciones de Occidente con los países del Golfo están aumentando. Con Biden en los Emiratos Árabes Unidos, generalmente se niegan a hablar. Johnson acudió en su ayuda, quien fue en una gira de medio Oriente. Pero también se dejó con las manos vacías: no se hicieron concesiones para la producción de petróleo del país de la OPEP.

Arabia Saudita no puede perdonar a Biden por la confusión con la conclusión del acuerdo nuclear iraní, que hasta ahora ha estado flotando en el aire, ni por las críticas al asesinato del periodista Khashoggi. En Riad, como en los Emiratos Árabes Unidos, después del fiasco Afgano, se ajustan a las condiciones del mundo postamericano, estableciendo cooperación con Rusia, China e Israel sin pasar por alto a los países occidentales.

En el fallido viaje de Boris UK's Johnson fails to secure public oil rise pledges after talks with Saudi, UAE) se expresó un interés urgente de mitigar de alguna manera los efectos de la crisis energética, que también cubrió a gran Bretaña con la cabeza. La inflación en febrero alcanzó su punto máximo en 30 años. Ya piden dos libras por litro de Gasolina(Dozens of UK petrol stations are charging £2 a litre, despite falling wholesale costs) - al igual que en los Estados Unidos, es un récord histórico.

Mientras que los ingresos de los británicos aumentan de 2 a 3% anual, los costos de electricidad han aumentado (Price cap to increase by £693 from April) ya en 54%, hasta 2000 libras por año. Se aconseja a la sociedad británica que reduzca la temperatura de la Calefacción y el agua caliente, y use un suéter adicional para ahorrar energía. En general, a pesar de Rusia, congelaremos los oídos.

En este contexto, ya hay ideas para permitir la extracción de esquisto en gran Bretaña, lo que ya ha causado una reacción agresiva del "lobby verde". Se propone construir nuevas centrales nucleares. Pero su construcción llevará muchas décadas: y esto se sirve bajo el lema de "liberación" de los hidrocarburos rusos, pero al final pondrá a gran Bretaña en dependencia del uranio, que importan de Rusia y Kazajstán.

Problemas aún mayores en el futuro causarán el destete de la propiedad de los oligarcas de Rusia. Después del brexit, gran Bretaña intentó convertirse en "Singapur en el Támesis", el nuevo centro financiero del mundo. Ahora, en el contexto de la lucha contra el "dinero ruso" de Londres, el dinero de los empresarios chinos o Árabes que sospechan que será el siguiente comenzará a fluir rápidamente. La crisis ucraniana amenaza con sacudir no solo el sistema del Dólar, sino también el futuro de la esfera financiera británica como tal.


----------



## rejon (18 Mar 2022)

*La Federación Rusa eliminará la amenaza de Ucrania y ya no dependerá de Occidente. *

Lavrov en una entrevista.


----------



## vladimirovich (18 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Es de este ataque? se supone
> 
> #Rusia y convoy bombardeado coord. -> sur de Nikolaev sur de #Ucrania



No, ese es un ataque ukro en Gerson.


----------



## Impresionante (18 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Putin antes nunca participaba en este tipo de shows, eso era cosa de políticos usanos, él estaba muy por encima de eso, gobernaba solo, dentro de los muros del Kremlin, el autócrata planificando jugadas magistrales.
> 
> Como tiene que ir la debacle en Ucrania para que el gran Putin haya accedido a un show barato de telepredicador.
> 
> ...



Putin está librando la batalla contra el globalismo putrido y depravado.

Un poquito de respeto pollo


----------



## paconan (18 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Pues no , no tiene nada que ver, es de un edificio militar en la ciudad. Lo atacaron con misiles de largo alcance en la madrugada. Los muertos son soldados ucranianos. Paginas atras estaran los enlaces.



Es este


----------



## Kluster (18 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Curioso mapa que hace creer que EEUU tiene parecida extensión que Rusia.



En la proyección mercator que tienen la mayoría de mapamundis Rusia parece más grande de lo que es en realidad. El mapa que he puesto del hemisferio norte se ajusta más a la realidad. En este caso, Rusia aparece un poco más pequeña de lo que debería al estar en la zona central del mapa.


----------



## rejon (18 Mar 2022)

*Macron pide a Putin un levantamiento "verificable" del cerco a Mariupol.*
El presidente de Francia, Emmanuel Macron, pidió este viernes a su homólogo ruso, Vladímir Putin, medidas* "concretas y verificables"* sobre un levantamiento del cerco a Mariúpol, en el sureste de Ucrania, así como un alto el fuego inmediato y que se permita el acceso de la ayuda humanitaria.

En una conversación telefónica de una hora y diez minutos, según el Elíseo, Macron le reiteró su *"extrema preocupación" *sobre la situación en esa ciudad, que lleva casi tres semanas bajo asedio de las tropas rusas y apenas cuenta ya con suministros básicos de alimentos, medicinas, agua potable, gas o electricidad.

Mientras, el líder ruso achacó de nuevo a Ucrania la responsabilidad de esta guerra, informa Efe.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Es de este ataque? se supone
> 
> #Rusia y convoy bombardeado coord. -> sur de Nikolaev sur de #Ucrania



O de un edificio del centro.

"
Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa desmilitarizaron el cuartel KR "Calibre" de la 79.a Brigada Aerotransportada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el asentamiento. Nikolaev. Hubo informes de más de 30 - "200". Nadie da números exactos."


----------



## Impresionante (18 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Es de este ataque? se supone
> 
> #Rusia y convoy bombardeado coord. -> sur de Nikolaev sur de #Ucrania



Qué cojones es eso con ese ruido de fondo?


----------



## Expected (18 Mar 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> mi mujer rusa dice       ala dile a mama que te deje en la mesa las campurrianas



No le has entendido...quería decir" mi mujer de USA"....pobrecillo. No le machaques tanto.


----------



## Impresionante (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## mazuste (18 Mar 2022)

El sur de Europa teme que se produzcan sacrificios de ganado mientras el conflicto de Ucrania provoca una escasez de piensos
https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...lls-as-ukraine-conflict-prompts-feed-shortage


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (18 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Curioso mapa que hace creer que EEUU tiene parecida extensión que Rusia.



Los mejores mapas para representar las superficies reales son los basados en el sistema de proyección Peters en los que Rusia aparece de forma realista mas o menos con el doble de extensión que los USA

Proyección de Peters - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (18 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Putin antes nunca participaba en este tipo de shows, eso era cosa de políticos usanos, él estaba muy por encima de eso, gobernaba solo, dentro de los muros del Kremlin, el autócrata planificando jugadas magistrales.



Bueno nunca, nunca,...

Aquí lo tienes cantándole Blueberry Hills a los hollywooderos...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (18 Mar 2022)

. Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia: Nacionalistas bloqueados en Mariúpol podrían usar a más de 200.000 civiles como escudos humanos a instancias de Kiev

El jefe del Centro de Gestión de la Defensa Nacional de Rusia, Mijaíl Mízintsev, aseguró este viernes que las autoridades ucranianas entienden que no pueden ayudar a las unidades de nacionalistas ucranianos atrapados en la ciudad de Mariúpol (Donbass), por lo que les propone usar a más de 200.000 civiles como escudos humanos.

"Los nacionalistas tienen a más de 200.000 civiles a los que pueden utilizar, entre comillas, al máximo como escudos humanos. Esta posición ha sido acordada con las autoridades de Ucrania. Esta es una cita exacta de una serie de interceptaciones de radio", subrayó el coronel general.


----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Mar 2022)

A partir de la noche del 18 de marzo de 2022, más del 90 % del territorio de la República Popular de Lugansk ha sido liberado.⁣

Los asentamientos de la LPR al norte-noreste de la línea Svatovo-Starobelsk-Novoaidar-Shirokoe fueron liberados por las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.

Las fuerzas de la Milicia Popular de la LPR liberaron 88 asentamientos de las Repúblicas Populares de Lugansk y Donetsk (ver la lista a continuación).

Varias ciudades continúan bajo el control de la VFU: Severodonetsk, Lisichansk, Zolote y algunas aldeas/pueblos adyacentes.

En los territorios liberados de la República siguen operando varias bandas nacionalistas dispares, los restos de formaciones armadas expulsadas de los asentamientos liberados y las zonas fortificadas. El trabajo para identificarlos y eliminarlos continúa.

Lista de asentamientos liberados por la Milicia Popular de la LPR:

24/02/2022:
✔ Lopaskino

26/02/2022:
✔ Stanytsia Luganska
✔ Bajmutovka
✔ Grechishkino
✔ Felicidad
✔ Muratovo

27/02/2022:
✔ Trekhizbenka
✔ Novoahtirka
✔ Smolyaninovo

28/02/2022:
✔ Jvorostyanovka
✔ Sujánovka
✔ Artem
✔ Nuevo Astracán
✔ Borovenki

01/03/2022:
✔ Novoborovoye
✔ Barykino
✔ Klímovka
✔ Bulgakovo
✔ Paloma
✔Putilino
✔ Ancho
✔ Shulguinka
✔ Cálido
✔Caliente inferior
✔ Top Cálido
✔ Presa
✔ Petrovka
✔ Gerasimovka
✔ Frambuesa
✔ Nizhnyaya Olkhovaya
✔ Aliso superior
✔ Caña

02/03/2022:
✔Bobrovo
✔ Capitán
✔ Órejovo-Donetsk
✔ Denezhnikovo
✔ Crimea
✔ Chabanovka
✔ Matrimonio
✔ Baranikovka
✔ Krasnorechenskoye
✔ Valioso
✔ Starobilsk
✔ Novoaydar

03/03/2022:
✔ Epifanovka
✔ Stepnoy Yar
✔ Gavrílovka
✔ Andreevka
✔ pedernal
✔ Torskoe (RPD)

04/03/2022:
✔ Shandrigolovo (RPD)
✔ Alexandrovka
✔ Derilovo (DNR)
✔ Promedio (DNR)
✔ Lozovoe (RPD)

05/03/2022:
✔ Golikovo
✔ Nevski
✔ Katerynivka

06/03/2022:
✔ Cicatrices (DNR)
✔ Karpovka (DNR)
✔ Makeevka
✔ Tilo (DNR)
✔ Valle Verde (DNR)
✔ ánade real
✔ Industriales
✔ Kamenka
✔ Novoliubovka

07/03/2022:
✔ Voevodovka
✔ Rizado
✔ Purdovka
✔ Voronovo
✔ Metelkino
✔ Oskolonovka

08/03/2022:
✔ Arena
✔ Trigo
✔ Novodruzhesk
✔ Belogorovka
✔ Abajo

09/03/2022:
✔ Toshkovka
✔ Grachevo
✔ Tranquilo
✔ Surovtsevka

12/03/2022:
✔ Shchedrishchevo
✔Zhitlovka
✔ Fuego

13/03/2022:
✔ Popasnaya
✔ Varvarovka

18/03/2022:
✔ Frontera


La operación para liberar el territorio de la República Popular de Lugansk continúa.


----------



## Minsky Moment (18 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Sánchez ocultó a Díaz y a Belarra su cambio de posición con el Sahara
> 
> 
> Unidas Podemos rechaza el gesto de Sánchez a Marruecos y pide un referéndum saharaui
> ...








Guerra en Ucrania XVI


No entiendo nada , no esperaba ni de lejos este nivel de afrentas y amenazas a Rusia y a Putin. Nunca pensé que se atrevieran a esto, como es posible que una sociedades tan degeneradas y pusilánimes como lo son en occidente y sus decadentes y corruptas élites se hayan envalentonado de esta...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Para nada...!!!* es el canal de visualpolitik... *es un canal proUsa...* su especialidad es simular... tiene un gran sesgo informativo a favor de Usa.. omite mucho datos...
> 
> Y el que tu lo recomiendes hace sospechar que tu tambien eres parte del sesgo informativo...




Lo importante es no tener ningún sesgo e intentar buscar la verdad a través de lo evidente, no de las interpretaciones sesgadas.

Como tú que eres prorruso y quizás eres " procomunista de la KGB "


----------



## raptors (18 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Muy bueno. Muchas gracias



Es el canal de visualpolitik.. un canal proUSa... no tiene nada de bueno.. a menos que te guste la polla yanqui....


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> wow
> 
> chulismo
> 
> que ha pasado ? le han dado ?



Si, le alcanzan y luego tienen que recuperarlos…en esta versión del vídeo aparece al final el piloto…


Está claro que el K-52 resiste bien los manpads…


----------



## Impresionante (18 Mar 2022)

https://mundo.sputniknews.com/20220318/putin-el-objetivo-de-la-operacion-en-ucrania-es-salvar-al-pueblo-del-genocidio-1123291256.html



*Putin: el objetivo de la operación en Ucrania es salvar al pueblo del genocidio*
*
*
Biden expuso a Xi las consecuencias que enfrentará China si apoya a Rusia en Ucrania

Internacional
Todas las noticias mundiales en un mismo portal informativo. Sigue de cerca lo que pasa en diferentes regiones del planeta.
*Putin: el objetivo de la operación en Ucrania es salvar al pueblo del genocidio*
hace 6 horas





© Sputnik / Alexander Vilf
/ 
Abrir banco de fotos
Síguenos en
El objetivo de la operación en Ucrania es salvar al pueblo del genocidio, declaró el presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, en un evento dedicado al octavo aniversario de la reunificación de Crimea.

"Es librar a la gente de este sufrimiento, de este genocidio, esa es la principal razón, la motivación y el propósito de la operación militar que iniciamos en Donbás y Ucrania. Ese es el objetivo", remarcó Putin.
El mandatario ruso, al hablar de los objetivos de la operación militar especial de Rusia para proteger Donbás, citó líneas de las Sagradas Escrituras.
El jefe de Estado destacó la importancia de librar a los pueblos pacíficos del genocidio y el sufrimiento.

"Me vienen a la mente las palabras de las [Sagradas] Escrituras: no hay mayor amor que el que da la vida por sus amigos", reflexionó Putin.
Además, el mandatario ruso *destacó la actitud heroica* de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia que llevan a cabo la operación militar en Ucrania.
"Vemos cuán heroicamente actúan y luchan nuestros hombres en el marco de esta operación", expresó.
Según el presidente, los militares rusos muestran una unidad sin precedentes.


----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa ofreció a Kiev liberar al Batallón Nacional Ucraniano de Mariupol a lo largo del corredor humanitario.

Tal decisión salvaría la vida de civiles y militares, así como evitaría nuevos daños a las zonas urbanas. Sin embargo, las autoridades ucranianas rechazaron la oferta.

Los nacionalistas ucranianos en la radio pidieron apoyo para romper el cerco en Mariupol. El Ministerio de Defensa cree que esto es una señal de la pérdida de capacidad de combate de los batallones nacionales.

En Kiev, a los miembros del Batallón Nacional se les dijo que no podían ayudar y les ofrecieron sacrificarse.


----------



## pirivi-parava (18 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Los mejores mapas para representar las superficies reales son los basados en el sistema de proyección Peters en los que Rusia aparece de forma realista mas o menos con el doble de extensión que los USA
> 
> Proyección de Peters - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Pues si, hasta la isla de Gran Bretaña quieren que aparezca más grande, a fuerza de proyecciones, siendo menos de la mitad de la extensión de España


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Es el canal de visualpolitik.. un canal proUSa... no tiene nada de bueno.. a menos que te guste la polla yanqui....



Mucho ojo con adoctrinar y hacer propaganda de guerra. No se pretende hacer el bando de los buenos y de los malos sino entender lo que está pasando.

Los que son héroes para un bando son traidores para el otro según sus intereses.

Me da que confundes la vida real con los videojuegos con los que te pasas horas


----------



## Tierra Azul (18 Mar 2022)

@rejon nazi de mierda estas personas dicen lo contrario


----------



## Impresionante (18 Mar 2022)

Off topic


----------



## rejon (18 Mar 2022)

Mientras bombardea y destruye ciudades y masacra a civiles indefensos en Ucrania, el criminal de guerra camarada hijoPutin festeja y celebra su genocidio por todo lo alto en Moscú. 

Se regocija, se alegra de la masacre que está cometiendo. Y todo esto lo hace ante los ojos cobardes de la comunidad internacional.


----------



## bigplac (18 Mar 2022)

Pues mi mujer es nigeriana y conoce un monton de principes desesperados por sacar su fortuna, hoy ya la han informado de 2.
Te paso el contacto, un poco de ayuda, aunque sea economica, siempre viene bien.



vladimirovich dijo:


> Mi mujer rusa ya me dice que conocidos suyos de su ciudad en Rusia estan volviendo en ataudes, hoy ya la han informado de 2.
> 
> Putin eres una autentica mierda, un jodido fracasado que te has metido en un embolado sin tener capacidad para ello, solo por tirarte la fantasmada delante de todo el mundo.
> 
> Te quedan 2 telediarios gnomo de mierda, los rusos no te van a perdonar tu fracaso y que hayas dejado a Rusia en ridiculo.


----------



## Jotagb (18 Mar 2022)

Buen cacharro
El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa mostró imágenes de la operación de combate de los helicópteros Ka-52. La aviación aseguró el aterrizaje de tropas tácticas en uno de los aeródromos militares ucranianos.

En el proceso de completar la tarea, el Ka-52 fue alcanzado cuando cubrió el Mi-8 con una fuerza de asalto táctico con su costado. La tripulación no resultó herida.


----------



## raptors (18 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Lo importante es no tener ningún sesgo e intentar buscar la verdad a través de lo evidente, no de las interpretaciones sesgadas.
> 
> Como tú que eres prorruso y quizás eres " procomunista de la KGB "



_A mi rusia me importa un carajo.._ no vivo alla... pero no por eso voy a validar los crímenes y la censura por parte de Usa... Dices que buscas la verdad... y recomiendas un canal proUsa.. ja ja *que imbecil...!!

A*hh y putin lo ha dicho en más de una ocasión.. "_el comunismo no es la solución_.." metete tus recomendaciones por donde no te da el sol...


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> https://mundo.sputniknews.com/20220318/putin-el-objetivo-de-la-operacion-en-ucrania-es-salvar-al-pueblo-del-genocidio-1123291256.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claro que el acceso al mar de Azov , Mar Negro y Mar Mediterráneo no tiene nada que ver..

A pesar de ser un enorme país, Rusia apenas tiene salida al mar.
por eso su flota es muy poca aunque tiene submarinos qué sirven para pasar por debajo del hielo del Ártico.

Por el este está el estrecho con Japón que tampoco le da mucho margen.


----------



## Gotthard (18 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> ¿No queríais ucranianos en Europa? pues ya llega la primera oleada de los que se han educado en el Maidán. A disfrutar.



No todos los ucranianos son asi de chungos, los que tenemos ahora en paises europeos en su inmensa mayoria son de cultura rusa huidos precisamente de estos hijos de puta, pero los de la nueva oleada que hayan desertado de Azov y Pravy Sektor y demas sectas ultranacionalistas si van a ir de ese palo.

O las FCSE hacen un filtrado exhaustivo de quien entra o los albanokosovares nos van a parecer boy scouts en comparación.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> _A mi rusia me importa un carajo.._ no vivo alla... pero no por eso voy a validar los crímenes y la censura por parte de Usa... Dices que buscas la verdad... y recomiendas un canal proUsa.. ja ja *que imbecil...!!
> 
> A*hh y putin lo ha dicho en más de una ocasión.. "_el comunismo no es la solución_.." metete tus recomendaciones por donde no te da el sol...



Pues sí Putin no es el comunista y Biden tampoco, a ver porque se llevan mal.

Uno de los dos tiene que serlo a la fuerza.

Me da que el aliado de China tiene más pinta de ser comunista.

No es casualidad que le aplauda Cuba y Venezuela.

¿Porque tú no eres comunista verdad?


----------



## Impresionante (18 Mar 2022)

Los chinos se apuntan al carro


----------



## Mabuse (18 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Mucho ojo con adoctrinar y hacer propaganda de guerra. No se pretende hacer el bando de los buenos y de los malos sino entender lo que está pasando.
> 
> Los que son héroes para un bando son traidores para el otro según sus intereses.
> 
> Me da que confundes la vida real con los videojuegos con los que te pasas horas



Pero es que hay buenos y malos en este asunto. Que los malos no sean tan malos como los pintan, no los hace buenos. Del mismo modo que los buenos no sean tan buenos como se desea no los hace malos. La diferencia está clara en las medidas y acciones que han ido tomando ambos bandos en los últimos cincuenta años.


----------



## ferrys (18 Mar 2022)

Día muy duro para los nazis. Hoy están cayendo a centenas.
Ruego un minuto de silencio por los nazis de Mariupol y por los demás soldados OTAN. Hoy ya les han comunicado que esperan que se comporten como martires. Serán tratados como héroes por 10 mins en los mass mierda occidentales.
Imagenes durillas.
Boom


----------



## Jotagb (18 Mar 2022)

Yo pensaba que los cañones a día de hoy es tecnología obsoleta pero los siguen usando.
La artillería de la República Popular de Lugansk continúa suprimiendo puestos de tiro en Severodonetsk


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Pero es que hay buenos y malos en este asunto. Que los malos no sean tan malos como los pintan, no los hace buenos. Del mismo modo que los buenos no sean tan buenos como se desea no los hace malos. La diferencia está clara en las medidas y acciones que han ido tomando ambos bandos en los últimos cincuenta años.



El que quedará de malo para la historia será el que pierda


----------



## clapham5 (18 Mar 2022)

Hace 3 semanas Rusia se habria conformado con Crimea y el Donbass . Hace dos semanas se habria conformado con Crimea , el Donbass y Kerson . Hace una semana se habria conformado con Crimea y todo el territorio al Este del Dnieper . 
Ayer Rusia se habria conformado con todo el territorio al Este del Meridiano 28E pero HOY Rusia ya ha decidido que Ucrania tiene que dejar de existir como pais . Rusia se anexionara todo el territorio para evitar que el despojo que quede se integre a la OTAN ...
De 44 millones de ucranianos , un 10 o 20 % se exiliara . 
Los rusos etnicos ocuparan los puestos en la administracion . Y el resto viviran como los rusos en Estonia 
Esto solo lo sabe la elite y ...vosotros . Ni un misero ZANK


----------



## crocodile (18 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Vosotros si que sois criminales de guerra al servicio de USA/OTAN, periodistas de mierda.


----------



## ferrys (18 Mar 2022)

Si alguien entiende ruso, situación de Mariupol ahora

Boom


----------



## raptors (18 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Pues sí Putin no es el comunista y Biden tampoco, a ver porque se llevan mal.
> 
> Uno de los dos tiene que serlo a la fuerza.
> 
> ...



_"Uno de los dos tiene que serlo a la fuerza."..._ ja ja ja No mas preguntas su señoría... (...luego se ofenden por lo de imbecil)


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Hace 3 semanas Rusia se habria conformado con Crimea y el Donbass . Hace dos semanas se habria conformado con Crimea , el Donbass y Kerson . Hace una semana se habria conformado con Crimea y todo el territorio al Este del Dnieper .
> Ayer Rusia se habria conformado con todo el territorio al Este del Meridiano 28E pero HOY Rusia ya ha decidido que Ucrania tiene que dejar de existir como pais . Rusia se anexionara todo el territorio para evitar que el despojo que quede se integre a la OTAN ...
> De 44 millones de ucranianos , un 10 o 20 % se exiliara .
> Los rusos etnicos ocuparan los puestos en la administracion . Y el resto viviran como los rusos en Estonia
> Esto solo lo sabe la elite y ...vosotros . Ni un misero ZANK



Con que les dejen Lemberg, van que chutan.


----------



## Archimanguina (18 Mar 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> La horda de las estepas encontrando en las fértiles llanuras negras de Ucrania su fin.
> 
> Sus cadáveres alimentarán los cultivos de trigo para los países occidentales.
> 
> Nos alimentarnos indirectamente de los cadáveres amarillos mongolicos esteparios.



ya te estas alimentando de los restos de los arios nordicos que reposan allí...


----------



## Seronoser (18 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Aun así... aquí hay varios "expertos" que dicen que una de las condiciones para ucrania... es que cedan crimea... *Ja ja ja *crimea es rusa desde el 2014...!!!



Bueno, Crimea es rusahace más de 300 años.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (18 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Lo importante es no tener ningún sesgo e intentar buscar la verdad a través de lo evidente, no de las interpretaciones sesgadas.



No tener sesgo es imposible.

Lo importante es ser consciente de ello.

Es lo más cercano a la ecuanimidad de lo que puede estar un ser humano.


----------



## Minsky Moment (18 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Estoy cogiendo una tirria a los hipócritas que no veas. Menudo hijo de puta la mosquita muerta esta, que en los noventa ya estaba en el ajo de joder a la gente por ahí por los intereses, no de su país, qué va, de sus amos o asociados, que a saber el tejemaneje que se traen ahí en altas esferas a espaldas del pueblo norteamericano, y como prueba las "cositas" de sus familiares en Ucrania.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> _"Uno de los dos tiene que serlo a la fuerza."..._ ja ja ja No mas preguntas su señoría... (...luego se ofenden por lo de imbecil)



Tú a quién votas?


----------



## vladimirovich (18 Mar 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Yo pensaba que los cañones a día de hoy es tecnología obsoleta pero los siguen usando.
> La artillería de la República Popular de Lugansk continúa suprimiendo puestos de tiro en Severodonetsk



Que cansancio de pueblo el Severodonetks, típica aldea que te anuncian que han conquistado y después te postean que ni se atreven a entrar y solo la bombardean de lejos con una batería de la IIGM los 4 dimitrys del pueblo de al lado.

No subáis más posts de Severodonetks por favor


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Mar 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> No tener sesgo es imposible.
> 
> Lo importante es ser consciente de ello.
> 
> Es lo más cercano a la ecuanimidad de lo que puede estar un ser humano.



Yo desconfío igual de los criminales rusos que los criminales americanos y de los criminales españoles


----------



## PutoNWO (18 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Vosotros si que sois criminales de guerra al servicio de USA/OTAN, periodistas de mierda.


----------



## raptors (18 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Bueno, Crimea es rusahace más de 300 años.



Crimea hoy por hoy es territorial y administrativamente rusa desde el 2014.. tuvo su lapsus, pero eso ya se ha corregido...


----------



## LIRDISM (18 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Si, le alcanzan y luego tienen que recuperarlos…en esta versión del vídeo aparece al final el piloto…
> 
> 
> Está claro que el K-52 resiste bien los manpads…



Puede ser el helicóptero de combate más blindado y el único junto a su hermano ka-50 que tienen asientos eyectables.


----------



## lasoziedad (18 Mar 2022)

Creo que este video no ha salido.
Una emboscada a unos rusos, segun dicen es del dia 24.


----------



## bigmaller (18 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La Federación Rusa eliminará la amenaza de Ucrania y ya no dependerá de Occidente. *
> 
> Lavrov en una entrevista.



A ver señores. 

Que no se enteran que esto no es una guerra yankee. No es una guerra de intereses a 15.000 kms. Es una guerra por la supervivencia de un pais. No se entiende en europa. No entra dentro de los parametros occidentales. No entendemos esa necesidad porque creemos que no somos una amenaza. Cuando lo somos. Occidente no sobrevive sin materias primas baratas y control de los paises via financiacion en moneda occidental y via proteccion contra enemigos adyacentes. Occidente necesita el control de todo el planeta a largo plazo por su economia expansionista. 


El problema radica en que esa economia la han adoptado todos los paises.. . . Y no hay para todos.


----------



## NoRTH (18 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Creo que este video no ha salido.
> Una emboscada a unos rusos, segun dicen es del dia 24.



repetido si 

gracias igualmente


----------



## dabuti (18 Mar 2022)

Me encanta lo de COMUNIDAD INTERNACIONAL cuando es menos del 20% de las tierras emergidas.


----------



## PutoNWO (18 Mar 2022)

Voy a crear una cuenta de YouTube con la foto del Marsupia para subir los fakes de la prensa en video como si fuera el mismo Marsupia


----------



## dabuti (18 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Comprándole el gas a Argelia y el pais al borde del colapso, no me quiero ni imaginar como se cumplan los deseos del Pis de Bilderberg



Ahora que llega la primavera y en 1 mes no se usa la calefacción, no te jode....
A ver en noviembre 22 si se van a atrever a que quemen parlamentos por no tener calefacción.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Crimea hoy por hoy es territorial y administrativamente rusa desde el 2014.. tuvo su lapsus, pero eso ya se ha corregido...



A ver aclárate:

Putin no es comunista. China tampoco. Tú tampoco.


----------



## itaka (18 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Voy a crear una cuenta de YouTube con la foto del Marsupia para subir los fakes de la prensa en video como si fuera el mismo Marsupia



jaja pasa enlace de la cuenta.

Marsupia me hace hasta cracia, siempre salé le pobre medio dormido, seguro que le pagará una mierda el gordaco.


----------



## PutoNWO (18 Mar 2022)

itaka dijo:


> jaja pasa enlace de la cuenta.
> 
> Marsupia me hace hasta cracia, siempre salé le pobre medio dormido, seguro que le pagará una mierda el gordaco.


----------



## Salamandra (18 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ukronazis buscan pacto de seguridad con países rusofobos.
> 
> ❌ — Adviser to Zelensky, Mykhailo Podoliak: Negotiations are ongoing for a new security coalition.
> 
> ...



¿Esto como debe interpretarse?

¿Zelenky está siguiendo los dictados de EEUU?

¿Otro tratado multilateral que socava el poder decisión OTAN?

¿Contentos en la OTAN porque así es mas fácil vender a sus pueblos meterse en esos fregados?

¿Podemos pensar que la OTAN no se meterá en Ucrania o sólo que le está costando mucho que se meta toda la OTAN?

Otras opiniones...


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (18 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Yo desconfío igual de los criminales rusos que los criminales americanos y de los criminales españoles



Yo veo el mundo como algo extremadamente complejo. Donde las explicaciones nunca son sencillas. Un gris infinito. 

Pero todos tenemos una perspectiva. Una historia personal, unos aprendizajes y un contexto en el que evolucionamos.

En este sentido, 'milito' en el lado occidental.

Pero trato de ser honesto. Y de tener la suficiente empatia como para comprender al 'otro'. En este sentido comprendo bien lo que deben sentir muchos humanos de otros lugares sobre el papel de occidente. Es necesario cambiar muchísimas cosas, pero las hoy denostadas democracias liberales siguen siendo para mi el menos horrible de los sistemas que los humanos nos hemos dado para organizarnos.

Aquello de Wilde de la sociedad como concepto mental. En la realidad sólo existen los individuos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Mar 2022)

Día 23 de la operación especial rusa en Ucrania, resultados:

- Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF avanzaron otros 6 km y llegaron a la línea Novoukrainka, Shakhtyorskoye

- Aviones rusos destruyeron 54 instalaciones militares de Ucrania

- El aeropuerto de Mariupol quedó bajo el control de la DPR

- en un día sin la participación de Kiev, más de 14 mil personas fueron evacuadas a Rusia desde regiones peligrosas de Ucrania, LPR y DPR

- el jefe de la delegación rusa en las conversaciones con Ucrania, Medinsky, dijo que Moscú y Kiev están "en algún punto a mitad de camino" en el tema de la desmilitarización de Ucrania

- al mismo tiempo, las partes acercaron sus posiciones lo más posible sobre el estatus neutral de Ucrania y su no adhesión a la OTAN

- Medinsky: es posible hablar de una posible reunión entre el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin y Vladimir Zelensky solo después de que se apruebe el texto del acuerdo entre los dos países

- Putin discutió el proceso de negociación entre Moscú y Kiev con Macron

Biden habló con Xi Jinping sobre Ucrania, pero no le pidió acciones específicas

- El líder chino dice que EE. UU. y la OTAN deberían entablar un diálogo con Rusia y abordar las preocupaciones de seguridad


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (18 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


>



Mis dieses, acá se los dejo.


----------



## Fauna iberica (18 Mar 2022)

Occidente se creía que sus crímenes iban a ser olvidados?.
Ya se lo dicen a la cara a estos psicópatas que nos gobiernan, los días que el mundo callaba ante la hipocresía del imperio y sus perros falderos se han acabado.


----------



## rejon (18 Mar 2022)

A Hitler le seguía ciegamente todo el pueblo alemán, ...por cierto, con una cultura e instrucción bastante aceptable.

Que a Putin le jaleen 200 mil personas no es nada raro, igual pasa en las dictaduras latinoamericanas con Maduro y los Castro, aunque su realidad sea la pobreza más extrema.


----------



## Gotthard (18 Mar 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Yo pensaba que los cañones a día de hoy es tecnología obsoleta pero los siguen usando.
> La artillería de la República Popular de Lugansk continúa suprimiendo puestos de tiro en Severodonetsk



Yo creo que todo lo contrario. La artilleria de tubo sigue gozando de excelente salud, teniendo en cuenta la cantidad de mejoras en sistemas de facilitación de punteria, precision, alcance extendido y poder destructivo concentrado siguen siendo un arma necesaria. Han tenido que hacerse mucho mas moviles por la aparicion de radares de contrabateria, pero sigue siendo una baza imprescindible en todo orden de batalla.

De hecho en esta guerra vemos actuaciones con artilleria de precision y obuses guiados muy interesantes. Un obus siempre sera mas barato que un sistema de cohetes, ya que en uchas cosas unicamente hay que ponerle el kit a un obus tonto en taller y ya funciona. Lo que vemos en esta guerra son obuses con el sistema ruso Krasnopol, que no es ninguna virgueria y ya se ve que funciona perfectamente,.




Obus normal y obus krasnopol. La carga de propulsor es la misma, pero el krasnopol vuela guiado por un Spetnatz o un dron iluminando con laser el objetivo.





__





Foreign Military Studies Office Publications - Red Thrust Star






man.fas.org













Así es la nueva artillería pesada: más ágil, más sofisticada y más letal


En constante evolución, la artillería está dando ahora un importante paso hacia cañones pesados sobre plataforma de ruedas




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Burbujo II (18 Mar 2022)

*El precio del carbón en Europa alcanza su nivel más alto en más de 200 años*


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Mar 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Yo veo el mundo como algo extremadamente complejo. Donde las explicaciones nunca son sencillas. Un gris infinito.
> 
> Pero todos tenemos una perspectiva. Una historia personal, unos aprendizajes y un contexto en el que evolucionamos.
> 
> ...



Sí claro es la constante lucha entre el gregarismo y el individualismo.

El gran engaño es suponer que vivimos en democracias liberales no sé lo que es eso.
Yo creo que los occidentales son los más esclavos entre los esclavos


----------



## McRotor (18 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> ¿No queríais ucranianos en Europa? pues ya llega la primera oleada de los que se han educado en el Maidán. A disfrutar.



lo dicho el "pobre" Bogdan va dejar en un cachorrito a Amir cuando llego de kosovo en los 90...

...Esta gente llevan criandola en odio y fantasias nacionalistas los ultimos 15 años.

No queriamos follacabras del ISIS? Pues toma dos cucharadas que ha dicho Soros.


----------



## raptors (18 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> A ver aclárate:
> 
> Putin no es comunista. China tampoco. Tú tampoco.



tu m@m@ tampoco... ja ja ja *ya no te humilles...*


----------



## rejon (18 Mar 2022)

¡Socialistas y comunistas contra Putin! 

¿De verdad te lo crees?


----------



## Minsky Moment (18 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> "Francis Fukuyama, el de "El fin de la historia", hace otra profecia de las suyas...
> 
> * "Rusia se dirige a una derrota total en Ucrania" que hará posible un "nuevo nacimiento de la libertad",
> y sacará a Occidente del embotamiento por el estado de decadencia de la democracia global."*
> ...



Habló el tonto del pueblo. A este tío no le hacen caso ya ni en su casa a la hora de comer.


----------



## piru (18 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Los chinos se apuntan al carro



¿Contexto?


----------



## Aeneas (18 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


>



Ese video de "cádaveres" no es de la guerra, es de supuestos muertos por el timovirus. Anda que no tuvimos cachondeo con eso.


----------



## pemebe (18 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Es el canal de visualpolitik.. un canal proUSa... no tiene nada de bueno.. a menos que te guste la polla yanqui....



Son datos y para llegar a la verdad (o al menos intentarlo) hay que leer/ver fuentes pro-rusas, pro-yankis, pro-chinas, de militares de todos los lados ...
A mi lo que no me aporta nada son los miles de videos que se ven aquí de Ucranianos explotando un tanque ruso o Rusos explotando un tanque Ucraniano. O los que insultan a Putin o a Biden. O unos u otros mostrando los prisioneros de guerra.

Cualquiera que aporte información es bienvenido. Y es verdad que los pro-rusos estan aportando mas información que los pro-otan. 

A mi me gustan mucho los resumenes de memorias de pez (youtube) aunque estén claramente sesgados en direccion pro-otan, porque se puede sacar información valida en medio de la propaganda.

Si solo oyes una parte nunca llegaras a la verdad.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (18 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> SI vamos, la artillería ha desaparecido ya. Los drones son la ostia. Un rango de 20kms y que no llueva ni haga viento. Para matar a un soldado hacen falta 10.000€. Ni lo oye ni lo ve venir ni nada. Como Benny Hill corriendo y el dron detrás. Y para los tanques nada, 100gr de explosivo y una maza de acero vuela por los aires.
> Pero cuanta tontería cojones. El día que se enteren que hasta los aeropuetos tienen inhibidores de drones les da un pasmo.



La artillería ucraniana esta volviendo popito los convoys rusos

Esos drones es para matar a los corolenes generales vehículos de mando blancos de alta prioridad en la retaguardia puestos de mando dañar / destruir equipos sensibles 

Pero si se debe trabajar en una estrategia de soborno masivo para estimular la deserción de los Dimitrys por cada soldado que abandone un tanque 4000 mil dolares, por cada soldado Dimitry de mierda que se rinda 2000 Dolares y asilo asegurado en occidente es una estrategia en la que hay que trabajar y puede funcionar un NLAW sale 30mil dolares por mucho menos un Dimitry de mierda se rinde, Putler esta usando pueblerinos de escasos recursos muchos son de claros rasgos mongoles o follacabras son las minorías de Rusia del dagestan por ejemplo que esta mandando a morir ellos son pobres necesitan desesperadamente dinero hay que explotar esa debilidad se les debe asegurar otra opción dinero + asilo en occidente o convertirse en estiércol




Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Los militantes de la brigada mecanizada separada 72 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania recibieron cámaras termográficas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 988462
> 
> ...



Lituania ya les envió gran cantidad de miras de visión térmica y nocturna





Es por eso que las noches son tan malas para los rusos y amanecen tantos muertos, los rusos siempre han sido deficientes en combate nocturno (Lo dije hace años en Siria la doritada tropaprorrusapacoñolademierda entro en cólera) ahora ya no tienen pasta para corregir esa deficiencia no les da tiempo, pueden tratar pero mantener las lineas cada día es una hemorragia difícil de tolerar sus posiciones son muy vulnerables el solo controla las carreteras y son carreteras de la muerte donde todo el tiempo sufre emboscadas los soldados corren abandonando los tanques intactos, si salen los tanques de la carretera se hunden en el pantano ya que el hielo se esta derritiendo el terreno es blando 




Cosmopolita dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, aunque Rusia consigue sus objetivos en Ucrania, en Kremlin al menos tienen que barajar la posibilidad de la entrada de Finlandia y Suecia en OTAN



No hay que permitírselo hay que matar a los rusos hasta que se cansen. 

Su tropa son puros jóvenes muchos musulmanes o pueblerinos muy pobres que ganan menos de 300 dolares por mes, condenados a una existencia de miseria se debe impulsar una política de sobornos masivos para que deserten o ellos mismos dañen los equipos - Ya se le están viendo sus claras debilidades, los oligarcas rusos que sostienen a Putler ahora mismo están yendo con su familia para Israel ellos no van a montar a sus hijos en esas latas rusas para que los calcinen

El ruso que decida pelear que se muera el que acepte el soborno que tenga asilo en occidente estilo Pablo Escobar plata o plomo ellos escogerán la plata, son jóvenes de zonas recónditas de Rusia muchas minorías hay muchos de dagestan que están muriendo o quedados incapacitados de por vida

Que se estanque en Ucrania que se empantane ahí el maldito desgraciado, Putler quería guerra hay que darle guerra, tu haces todo lo posible por evitar una pelea pero si el agresor insiste una y otra vez en pelear una vez que el comience la pelea, el combate debe ser lo mas desagradable posible para el agresor para que no vuelva a joderte mas nuca. Putler fue por leña y lo que esta recibiendo el bastardo es candela, bueno el no sus tropas las hijas de Putler son las mujeres mas ricas de Rusia, Putler no va a llevar a sus hijas al frente a "liberar" Ucrania que sean los hombres pobres miserables de Rusia que mueran por su causa.


----------



## Impresionante (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Habló el tonto del pueblo. A este tío no le hacen caso ya ni en su casa a la hora de comer.



Si te refieres a @rejon, es el CM más tonto de Burbuja.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> ¡Socialistas y comunistas contra Putin!
> 
> ¿De verdad te lo crees?
> Ver archivo adjunto 989494



*El arte de la guerra consiste en el engaño .*

( General Sun Tzu )


Hay que creer justo lo contrario de lo que dicen.

Putin evidentemente es el que tocaba después de la variante omicron.

Sí estamos de acuerdo que la llamada pandemia es una trama y China y Rusia han participado de manera muy activa, tendremos que concluir que esta guerra es la siguiente etapa y que son todos cómplices de lo que esté por venir.

De no ser así alguno de los bandos tendría que haber dicho que el coronavirus es un ataque biológico


----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Mar 2022)

Corre el rumor de que en esta foto el cadáver pertenece a Kim, el jefe de la Administración Estatal Regional de Nikolaev.

El cadáver está vestido con ropa de civil con una camiseta similar a la que grabó su último videomensaje hace un día.

Similitud también con el grosor de los brazos, el color y la longitud del cabello.


----------



## Impresionante (18 Mar 2022)

_el inmundo suavizando ???









Putin asegura que está "evitando un genocidio" en Ucrania


El presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, destacó la unidad del pueblo ruso ante lo que él llama "operación militar especial" en Ucrania y alabó a los militares rusos....




www.elmundo.es




_


----------



## mazuste (18 Mar 2022)

Los agricultores griegos, protestaron hoy en Atenas, exigiendo más recortes de impuestos
y subsidios para combatir los altos precios de los combustibles y fertilizantes.

Greek farmers on tractors protest ‘unbearable’ fuel, fertilizer costs


----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Mar 2022)

Según la interceptación de radio, las pérdidas entre mercenarios extranjeros y fuerzas especiales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania como resultado de un ataque a una base cerca de Lvov ya ascienden a al menos 267
Todavía se está sacando a los heridos: unos 450.
300 han sido evacuados a Polonia. Muchos tienen quemaduras en la cara y el cuerpo y algunos tienen las extremidades amputadas. 
El número de personas desaparecidas que se encuentran bajo los escombros, en el que había voluntarios estadounidenses, rumanos y polacos, aún no se conoce definitivamente.
Las entregas de armas por valor de 400 millones de dólares han sido completamente destruidas. 
Entre los fallecidos hay un gran número de oficiales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y ex oficiales de la OTAN.

Las autoridades de Ucrania y los Estados Unidos ocultan cuidadosamente la magnitud real de las pérdidas, analizando en secreto las consecuencias del ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.


----------



## Archimanguina (18 Mar 2022)

l


JOS1378 dijo:


>



lo que os digo, putin ha dejado el vino bueno para el final.


----------



## rejon (18 Mar 2022)

Y claro, para evitar un genocidio, va e invade Ucrania, mata y bombardea. 

El hijoPutin, como buen comunista es un maestro del cinismo y la mentira. Ya desde principios de 1900, las sucesivas Internacionales Socialistas, recomendaban su uso como arma política, propagandística y para desestabilizar países.


----------



## MiguelLacano (18 Mar 2022)

Ahora es cuando veo claro que Rusia está perdida... la comida basura no cierra...


----------



## PutoNWO (18 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Corre el rumor de que en esta foto el cadáver pertenece a Kim, el jefe de la Administración Estatal Regional de Nikolaev.
> 
> El cadáver está vestido con ropa de civil con una camiseta similar a la que grabó su último videomensaje hace un día.
> 
> ...



Me gusta como llevan a ese nazi pederasta, parece un muñeco de cartón con las piernas reventadas


----------



## Minsky Moment (18 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Eso es el huracán de Haití, que no paráis



Parece que sí es Volnovakha.









Volnovaja · Óblast de Donetsk, Ucrania, 85700


Óblast de Donetsk, Ucrania, 85700




goo.gl





Pero vamos, que hay algún edificio pequeño afectado, no está arrasado ni mucho menos, el aspecto es invernal, con árboles sin hojas y algo de nieve, eso es lo que hace que aparente más, pero si miras edificio por edificio la mayoría siguen en su sitio. Y luego está el contexto, que a saber lo que ha pasado ahí, quién combatía con quien, etc. Como todo en esta guerra. Vamos, qeu las imágenes, videos, etc, de hechos concretos, mejor ni hacerles caso, no sirven para desmadejar nada, salvo cosas muy puntuales en las que las evidencias sean claras, que son las menos por mucho.


----------



## Kreonte (18 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Los ministros de Exteriores de la UE abordan el lunes dar más apoyo militar a Kiev.*
> Los ministros de Exteriores de la Unión Europea tratarán este lunes la evolución de la guerra en Ucrania y *cómo ofrecer más apoyo a Kiev ante la invasión rusa*, con un previsible acuerdo político para enviar más armas a Ucrania con otros 500 millones de euros.
> 
> La reunión del Consejo de Asuntos Exteriores será la primera cita europea de una semana marcada por la presencia del presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, en la cumbre europea del 24 de marzo y en la que el bloque aspira a reafirmar su firmeza frente a la invasión rusa de Ucrania, informa Europa Press.



Mucho apoyo militar para que después se lo queden los rusos. Le estamos proporcionando material de gratis y una excusa para una siguiente ofensiva, que tampoco es que la necesiten porque ya se encargarían de fabricarla. Son los amos en esto de la manipulación.

No confío en nadie en este conflicto. En nadie. Ni en los chinos, ni en los usanos, y ahora mismo ni en los ucras. No entiendo su empecinamiento en continuar luchando, y es q hsta la zona occidental les va a quedar derruida. Sin empresas y sin casas, y como sigan tensando, sin país.


----------



## crocodile (18 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> ¿Esto como debe interpretarse?
> 
> ¿Zelenky está siguiendo los dictados de EEUU?
> 
> ...



A USA le encantaría meterse en Ucrania pero no todos los esclavos europedos están por la labor


----------



## NoRTH (18 Mar 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> l
> 
> lo que os digo, putin ha dejado el vino bueno para el final.



viendo las fotos del Telegram y como han quedado los edificios eso no lo han hecho los rusos con artilleria

me parece que ya se han entrado en fase 2 y van a demolicion


----------



## John Nash (18 Mar 2022)

Un importante banquero a RT: "Las personas que imponen sanciones no entienden el carácter ruso"


"Cuanta más presión haya desde el exterior, más unida" estará Rusia, señaló Ígor Shuválov.




actualidad.rt.com





"Cuanta más presión haya desde el exterior, más unida" estará Rusia


----------



## Impresionante (18 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Parece que sí es Volnovakha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, ayer rulaban fotos de Haití y me confundí


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (18 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> RUSIA 17% DE DEUDA SOBRE PIB
> 
> ESPAÑA 150% DE DEUDA S9BRE PIB
> 
> YA VEREMOS QUIEN QUUEBRA



Olvide a España

Estados que apoyaran financieramente al ejercito Ucraniano en caso del conflicto extenderse=
+Reino Unido
+USA
+Alemania
+Japón

Otros estados que tienen intereses por seguridad nacional de que los rusos se estanquen y sigan muriendo Lituania, Estonia, Letonia, Polonia, Suecia, Finlandia, Georgia.

Voluntarios Bielurrusos se esta uniendo cada vez mas gente están muy cabreados, con la matanza provocada deliberadamente por Adolf Putler 




@ferrys mira aquí artillería Ucra volviendo popito a los invasores saqueadores Dymitrys

Los están calcinando ataque de drones + artillería con asistencia de drones de observacion + apoyo satélites OTAN

En Summy acaban volar gran cantidad de lata rusa
 


Este tipo de guerra de droneo se vio en Siria


En Ucrania solo esta mucho mas potenciado el Droneo y con una fuerza aérea rusa con muy poca capacidad de ejecutar apoyo aéreo cercano los MANPADs privan a los aviones rusos de ejecutar ataques a "quemarropa" tambien hay SAMs Ucranianos en diferentes niveles que privan a los aviones rusos de apoyo aéreo cercano - Salvo en Mariupol ahí están demoliendo toda la ciudad a lo bestia.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> A USA le encantaría meterse en Ucrania pero no todos los esclavos europedos están por la labor



No todos tienen claro que Putin vaya de farol con los misiles nucleares. En USA piensan que si, pero en Europa algunos piensan que no…y es mejor no ver la jugada del ruso y pasar.


----------



## PutoNWO (18 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Corre el rumor de que en esta foto el cadáver pertenece a Kim, el jefe de la Administración Estatal Regional de Nikolaev.
> 
> El cadáver está vestido con ropa de civil con una camiseta similar a la que grabó su último videomensaje hace un día.
> 
> ...



Este? Si es ese, no se parecen


----------



## Minsky Moment (18 Mar 2022)

Joder, es que aquí el más tonto hace relojes. Menudo tejemaneje de intereses hay tejido alrededor de Ucrania, si tuviéramos el esquema completo íbamos a flipar.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (18 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> A partir de la noche del 18 de marzo de 2022, más del 90 % del territorio de la República Popular de Lugansk ha sido liberado.⁣
> 
> Los asentamientos de la LPR al norte-noreste de la línea Svatovo-Starobelsk-Novoaidar-Shirokoe fueron liberados por las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.
> 
> ...



Esto requiere una planificación, una logística y unas capacidades brutales. Es una operación de depuración asombrosa, no queda un pueblo sin ser verificado. Da incluso miedo el grado de exhaustividad que están aplicando...Y todo ello "sin poder llevar combustible a los tanques"  (Como dicen los "enteraos")


----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Mar 2022)

Otro mapita..

Mapa de la situación militar en Ucrania el 18/3/22, según el Ministerio de Defensa francés.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (18 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Un importante banquero a RT: "Las personas que imponen sanciones no entienden el carácter ruso"
> 
> 
> "Cuanta más presión haya desde el exterior, más unida" estará Rusia, señaló Ígor Shuválov.
> ...



Eso es válido en todos lados. Los rusos no tienen nada de especial.

Para mi es evidente que el miedo al ruso está siendo utilizado por la UE para pegar un acelerón en su integración política.


----------



## mazuste (18 Mar 2022)

Como ya ha dicho en repetidas ocasiones, el Sergey Lavrov, esto no es sobre Ucrania.
Se trata de EEUU y Rusia en los últimos 30 años. Se trata de un gran reseteo antagónico
y eso conllevan choques y costes. En lo que Rusia se ha estado preparando desde antes
de 2008.
Para Rusia, es el momento. Esperar más tiempo sería un error, y actuar antes también. 
Los costes se han anticipado con cuidado y se asumirán como una inversión para un futuro.

Ni antes ni después: al punto.


----------



## Minsky Moment (18 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Y la mayoria de yankees creen que España está en Sudamerica



¿Tú qué sabes, los conoces a todos? Ahora pregunta en España a ver cuántos sabían señalar en un mapa mudo a Ucrania hace un mes.


----------



## vladimirovich (18 Mar 2022)

Lo que no se es como van a mover todo el grueso del ejército del Norte de Ucrania, donde no están haciendo nada, no han tomado Chernigov, ni Sumy y en Kiev ya están retrocediendo hacía las zonas donde los necesitan, Kharkov y Donbass, no creo que tengan esa capacidad logística amén de la imagen de derrota que darían.

El plan de Z era una auténtica mierda, tito Stalin habría enviado a todo el generalato ruso a los sótanos de la Lubianka con un desastre así.


----------



## mazuste (18 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> A USA le encantaría meterse en Ucrania pero no todos los esclavos europedos están por la labor



Es lo último que desea y saben el por qué...


----------



## kasperle1966 (18 Mar 2022)

*Día 22: ¿adónde vamos desde aquí? dos decisiones *

Creo que tres semanas después de esta operación militar especial podemos tomarnos unos momentos para hacer una pausa y pensar dónde estamos y hacia dónde vamos a partir de aquí.

*Mi primera observación es la siguiente: hay, aproximadamente, dos grupos principales de personas, los que "lo entienden" y los que no. En términos prácticos, esto es lo que esto significa para mí: cuando escribo estoy “predicando al coro” o estoy tratando de llegar a personas que son “inalcanzables” (siendo cortés aquí). *
Durante las últimas tres semanas, he tratado de desacreditar la narrativa de las PSYOP de EE. UU., junto con gente como Andrei Martyanov en Reminiscences of the Future y Bernhard en Moon of Alabama . Mi salud no me permite mantener un ritmo tan loco y necesito entrar en una especie de "modo de descanso temporal" si quiero evitar que mi cuerpo me obligue a descansar.

*Sin embargo, todavía recibo una avalancha diaria de preguntas de aquellos que no "entendieron" y, francamente, estoy exhausto tratando de desacreditar las mismas cosas una y otra vez. *

Entonces, una última vez:
En términos puramente militares, la imagen que vemos ahora es simple: el ejército ukie como instrumento estratégico básicamente murió en las primeras 24 horas. Luego, los rusos usaron una pequeña fuerza para eludir y bloquear las principales ciudades. Con algunas excepciones muy notables (Mariupol) no intentaron entrar en ellas. ¿Por qué? Por 3 razones cruciales:


no tenían la mano de obra necesaria (en Mariupol la correlación de fuerzas es de 1:1 cuando en realidad debería ser 3-5:1 a favor del atacante)
querían matar a la menor cantidad posible de ucranianos y
no querían arrasar ciudades solo para tener que pagar su reconstrucción.

Entonces, ¿dónde están el resto de las fuerzas rusas y qué están haciendo?
La mayoría se encuentran en sus bases de despliegue permanente y están listos para una guerra contra los EE. UU. y la OTAN.

Y si usted es del tipo que cree que "los rusos se están quedando sin mano de obra", pregúntese por qué la Flota del Mar Negro no utilizó su infantería naval de élite, su capacidad de desembarco anfibio o su potencia de fuego (les recuerdo que todo el enorme daño causado a la base de la OTAN en el oeste de Ucrania fue solo una *salva *de *un *solo barco pequeño (lo que los rusos llaman un "pequeño barco de misiles"), probablemente con un Iskander (basado en tierra o aire) para agregar un "golpe" específico donde sea necesario. los rusos se estaban quedando sin mano de obra, ¿no usaría la Flota del Mar Negro al máximo? En cambio, la mantiene cerca de Odessa, lista para atacar si / cuando sea necesario, no solo en Ucrania, sino también en la OTAN (lo mismo para el grupo de barcos rusos en el Mediterráneo oriental).

*Por eso Putin se refiere a esta operación como una “operación militar especial” y no como una “guerra” o una “operación de armas combinadas”. 
Una vez más, o "lo entiendes" o no lo haces. Es así de simple, de verdad. *
Así que aquí está más o menos donde estamos hoy (mapa Readovka de ayer):







Así que es probable que terminemos con algo parecido a esto:







Y *no veo el sentido de informar cómo pasaremos del mapa superior a la proyección de arriba golpe por golpe, pueblo por pueblo. *
La verdadera pregunta que me viene a la mente al ver la proyección anterior no es "¿cómo llegamos allí?" sino “¿adónde vamos desde allí una vez que lo hacemos?”. En este momento, este tiempo de decisión todavía es probablemente un par de semanas en el futuro.

Cualquiera que sea el caso, *he decidido dejar de publicar actualizaciones todos los días (a veces varias veces al día) y, en su lugar, alternar días de análisis y días de hilos abiertos *.
Entonces, de ahora en adelante, espere análisis solo cada 2 días (a menos que ocurran grandes eventos).

A continuación, *no veo otra forma de evitar que EE. UU. + Reino Unido + PL intervenga que no sea mediante un ataque de Iskander/Kalibr no "solo" sobre cualquier objetivo en Ucrania, sino también contra cualquier instalación de la OTAN que sea central. a los actuales preparativos de guerra de la OTAN, incluidas ubicaciones en Polonia, Rumanía o cualquier otro lugar de Europa. *
Espero estar equivocado y que EE. UU. + Reino Unido + PL no estén tan cegados por su odio hacia Rusia como para arriesgarse a una guerra real a gran escala en Europa.

Pero tengo que admitir que esta esperanza es pequeña y cada día es más pequeña.

*Por lo tanto, es muy posible, tal vez incluso probable, que en un futuro no muy lejano veamos al personal militar estadounidense y ruso enfrentándose en combate. Si eso sucede, no solo aumentarán drásticamente los riesgos de una guerra nuclear a gran escala, sino que me colocaría personalmente en una situación imposible: sería un invitado de los EE. UU. ("Tarjeta verde": solo tengo un pasaporte suizo) mientras que mi país de origen étnico estaría en guerra con USA. *

Por lo tanto, he tomado la siguiente decisión: *si hay una guerra en Europa, continuaré cubriendo hasta que 1) los soldados rusos y estadounidenses se enfrenten en la batalla y/o 2) ocurra un ataque nuclear en cualquier lugar. Si llegamos a cualquiera de estos puntos, entonces esto no solo probará que el blog de Saker fracasó en su misión principal (evitar la guerra) sino que también me colocará personalmente en una situación imposible. 

Si ocurre cualquiera de los dos eventos, "congelaré" el blog hasta que termine la guerra. *
No me gusta tener que tomar las dos decisiones anteriores, de hecho me arrepiento mucho de ambas, pero las cosas se me van de las manos rápidamente y necesito prepararme, tanto el blog como mi vida personal.


Pregunta: *¿recuerda la guerra israelí contra Hezbolá en 2006? *
Hezbollah ganó esta guerra por un margen enorme, y EE.UU.+Israel tuvo que rendirse a los términos de Hezbollah. No solo eso, sino que esta guerra hizo que Hezbollah fuera mucho, mucho más fuerte de lo que era antes. Sin embargo, todo comenzó por un error de cálculo que el mismo Hassan Nasrallah admitió: Hezbolá nunca esperó que los israelíes fueran tan lejos y básicamente golpearan al Líbano con todo lo que tenían durante más de un mes.

Veo un paralelo aquí.

No, no creo que la operación militar rusa haya tenido problemas importantes, en general, lo que sucedió en estas tres semanas debe ser más o menos lo que esperaban los rusos.
En términos económicos, existe ahora este gran debate sobre las reservas de oro y divisas extranjeras de Rusia que no puedo comentar porque no soy economista. Dejaré que gente mucho más inteligente que yo se ocupe de eso.

También creo que los rusos sabían de antemano qué tipo de sanciones introduciría Occidente tarde o temprano, pero creo que el Kremlin se sorprendió por la velocidad y el alcance de las sanciones. ¿Cuánto de un problema es eso? Bueno, generalmente estoy a favor de las sanciones occidentales contra Rusia porque obligan a Rusia a construir una economía soberana y porque desvinculan a Rusia de las instituciones controladas por el Imperio de las Mentiras.

Aquí, nuevamente, el tiempo lo dirá y personas mucho más inteligentes pueden ofrecer sus puntos de vista sobre esto.

Sin embargo, *creo que la mayoría de la gente en Rusia está atónita por lo que es una "guerra de odio" a gran escala contra Rusia que podemos llamar " Cancelar la guerra de Rusia " *. En esencia, Occidente le lanzó todo lo que tenía a Rusia, excepto una agresión militar abierta y, conociendo a los genios en el poder en los EE. UU. + Reino Unido + PL, ni siquiera me extrañaría que trataran de luchar contra Rusia directamente.
Entonces, lo que comenzó como una operación militar especial para desnazificar y desarmar a Banderastán en una guerra preventiva se convirtió en una guerra mundial global de "Cancelar Rusia".

¿Cómo podría culpar a la gente en Rusia por no poder imaginar la total *suicida *de las clases dominantes occidentales cuando yo, que nací en el corazón de Europa y viví toda mi vida en Occidente, no podía imaginar que estas clases dominantes fueran tan absolutamente fuera de contacto con la realidad?
Una vez más, para ser claros, los rusos no fueron "ingenuos" al "confiar" en Occidente sobre cualquier cosa, pero *de hecho asumieron que la clase dominante de los EE. UU. no decidiría volar el planeta económicamente e incluso posiblemente militarmente porque dañaría la intereses de la clase dominante estadounidense. Entonces, si alguien es "tonto y estúpido", no son los rusos, sino la gente que gobierna los EE *. (y, por lo tanto, también la UE).

También existe esta expresión rusa: “deberías contar tus pollitos en otoño”. Veamos para fin de año quién fue realmente un estúpido y quién habrá prevalecido.
Ahora creo que es hora de que todos nosotros, incluido yo mismo, dejemos de lado el pensamiento "no, es imposible que sean TAN delirantes" y asumamos que sí, realmente son TAN delirantes.
También veo otro paralelo: *¿recuerdas cómo Estados Unidos obligó a Japón a una guerra *y luego se envolvió en el manto de una víctima inocente y declaró "este día vivirá en la infamia"?
Eso es exactamente lo que Estados Unidos acaba de lograr en Europa. Y las consecuencias podrían ser igual de inmensas.
Pero aquí hay una gran diferencia: Japón no podría atacar significativamente a los EE. UU. continentales. Rusia puede mucho, tanto con armas nucleares como convencionales.

Aquí solo repetiré la cita de Putin que mencioné el día antes de la operación militar especial rusa: “ *si una pelea es inevitable, debes atacar primero *”. En lenguaje sencillo, *esto significa que si los rusos llegan a la conclusión de que los EE. UU. están involucrados en una operación del tipo "Escudo del desierto" (afirman que solo están a la defensiva mientras se preparan durante meses para una invasión terrestre a gran escala), entonces puede estar seguro de que Rusia atacará los aeropuertos, puertos marítimos o cualquier otra instalación de la UE utilizada para preparar un ataque contra Rusia *.

De hecho, si EE. UU./OTAN deciden atacar a Rusia, este será el final nuclear final para la civilización occidental como tal. Después de 1000 años de imperialismo genocida, uno podría ser perdonado por pensar que este podría ser un final apropiado y justo” en el tipo de justicia kármica del “pollo que vuelve a casa para dormir”.
Ahora está en manos de las élites gobernantes estadounidenses.

Francamente, hay muy poco que Andrei, Bernhard por mi parte pueda hacer al respecto. Seguro que he dicho todo lo que tengo que decir sobre este tema y, nuevamente, algunos lo ven, otros no, y no hay nada más que pueda hacer para afectar esta proporción.

*El futuro de nuestro planeta ahora depende de si el odio occidental tradicional por todo lo ruso es más grande o más pequeño que los instintos de autoconservación de la clase dominante estadounidense *(los Eurolemmings no tienen remedio).
Sólo el tiempo dirá. Todo lo que podemos hacer ahora es orar y poner nuestra confianza y nuestras vidas en las manos de Dios.

Bien, estas son las cosas que quería comunicarles a todos ustedes, mis amigos y lectores. Todavía espero lo mejor, pero tengo que prepararme para lo peor y quiero ser totalmente sincero con todos ustedes.

Saludos cordiales

Andrés

*Day 22 – where do we go from here? Two decisions | The Vineyard of the Saker*


----------



## John Nash (18 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Olvide a España
> 
> Estados que apoyaran financieramente al ejercito Ucraniano en caso del conflicto extenderse=
> +Reino Unido
> ...









Todos con mas de un 115% de deuda. Mencion especial para Japón con un 266%.









El FMI alerta de que la deuda global iguala por primera vez al tamaño de la economía mundial


El Fondo insta a diseñar planes de consolidación fiscal a medio plazo en países como España que se sitúa entre las economías desarolladas con más deuda (123%) y déficit (14,1%)




cincodias.elpais.com


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (18 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> ¿Tú qué sabes, los conoces a todos? Ahora pregunta en España a ver cuántos sabían señalar en un mapa mudo a Ucrania hace un mes.



Es que el conocimiento sale del interés.

Igual no sabrían poner Ucrania en el mapa pero quizás te dicen de carrerilla 10 actrices porno ucranianas.

Y me parece totalmente juicioso.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (18 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Todos con mas de un 115% de deuda. Mencion especial para Japón con un 266%.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solamente para USA mantener 1 semana al ejercito Ucraniano combatiendo es mas barato que 1 Semana en Afganistán sin vidas de USA en peligro....


----------



## vladimirovich (18 Mar 2022)

Por otra parte la falta de combatividad del ejército ruso es impresionante.

Los chechenos inicialmente fueron enviados al asalto de Kiev, pero después los han movido a Mariupol, porque Kiev no va a ser atacado y el ejército ruso es evidente que no puede tomar ni Mariupol.

Solo los chechenos y las milicias del Donbass saben pelear, los rusos son una calamidad.


----------



## Salamandra (18 Mar 2022)

__





Parte avión israelí con equipo para construir hospital de campo en Ucrania| Spanish.xinhuanet.com






spanish.news.cn





Parte avión israelí con equipo para construir hospital de campo en Ucrania 
El destino del avión de carga de la aerolínea israelí El Al es Polonia, desde donde el equipo será transportado hacia la ciudad ucraniana de Mostyska para construir un hospital, indicó el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Israel en una declaración. 
"El hospital permitirá atender a los numerosos refugiados de guerra e incluirá una sala de parto y pabellones para adultos y niños. La ayuda médica también incluirá laboratorio e imagenología (rayos X) y utilizará tecnologías remotas conectadas con el Hospital Sheba de Israel" , se indicó en la declaración.


----------



## raptors (18 Mar 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Hola, nos puedes explicar que conmemoran o celebran, donde es , cuando ha sido y alguna posibilidad de traducir lo que ha dicho Putín? Gracias



Ni de lejos soy ruso o proruso, pero.... carajo...!! *que carisma de putin...* es mas... si me pidiera tomar el fusil e ir a ucrania... no lo dudaría ni un momento...!! que momentos tan mágicos se ve que vivieron los que estuvieron en ese estadio...!!


----------



## Gotthard (18 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A Hitler le seguía ciegamente todo el pueblo alemán, ...por cierto, con una cultura e instrucción bastante aceptable.
> 
> Que a Putin le jaleen 200 mil personas no es nada raro, igual pasa en las dictaduras latinoamericanas con Maduro y los Castro, aunque su realidad sea la pobreza más extrema.











Economía de Rusia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





En Rusia hay pleno empleo técnico (4,5%), los sueldos son bajos pero ajustados al nivel de vida (en moscu con un sueldo aleman en euros eres el puto amo), con un sueldo en rublos y un trabajo de remero vives como para poderte pagar un piso sin pretensiones en las afueras, un utilitario paco y tener un par de larvas, eso si olvidate de turistear fuera de Rusia o de comprar pijadas de importación. Es decir, su nivel de vida es equivalente al mileurista patrio de Getafe.

Se calcula que hay un 10%-12% de poblacion bajo la linea de la pobreza y en su mayoria son ancianos con pensiones de mierda (porque la parte sovietica del calculo jamas se ha actualizado) y si que lo pasan muy mal, pero todos tienen su piso en propiedad con su luz y calefaccion porque en Rusia la mayoria de bienes y servicios de primera necesidad los proporciona el estado o estan fuertemente subvencionados. No se ve apenas gente durmiendo en la calle más que por nada porque en invierno mueres de frio.

Esto lo he visto docenas de veces, una anciana vendiendo de las cosas mas increibles a la salida de un paso a subterraneo en Moscu. Hay jubilados haciendo todo tipo de cosas para complementar la pension, que no da ni para hacer la compra más basica. Hay muchos que curran de guias turisticos, si entiendes ruso son un chollo porque suelen ser historia con patas.

Ver archivo adjunto 989499


Otro problema social es el de los gopniks que basicamente son yonkis destrozados por drogas brutales que no vemos en esa dimension en occidente como el cocodril, el fentanilo o el alcohol industrial, lo que los hace inempleables. Estos se dan mas en ciudades paco del interior que en grandes ciudades, pero ni en unas ni en otras percibes una gran pobreza por las calles.

Tambien hay una gran economia sumergida y practicamente todo ruso que se precie va a intentar hacer "business" y tratan de mercadear las cosas mas variopintas. Por ejemplo no es nada dificil conseguir tabaco de contrabando por cajas, o botellas de agua mineral llenas de caviar de esturion, traidas en hielo desde vete a saber donde y una miriada de productos comestibles traidos de los huertos de las dachas que casi cualquier ruso tiene, la policia normalmente hace la vista gorda, pero como vayas a por cosas como patrimonio robado (iconos y cajas rusas) o armas puedes acabar muerto o si tienes mala suerte, en una prision siberiana.


----------



## Impresionante (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (18 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El que quedará de malo para la historia será el que pierda



Los historiadores serios sabrán la verdad, pero nadie les hará caso.


----------



## bigmaller (18 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> A ver aclárate:
> 
> Putin no es comunista. China tampoco. Tú tampoco.



Son tan comunistas como USA. Usa esta controlando la economia via QE, regalando dinero directamente a los ciudadanos.. .. Eligiendo el avion de repostaje americano en vez de europeo a sabiendas que esta inmadurisimo... . ..

Los unicos gilipollas somos los europeos ( y hasta ahora rusos) jugamos una partida donde tanto usa como china juegan con cartas marcadas. Comunismo de dos velocidades o capitalismo de dos velocidades, como cada uno quiera verlo.


----------



## Minsky Moment (18 Mar 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Es que el conocimiento sale del interés.
> 
> Igual no sabrían poner Ucrania en el mapa pero quizás te dicen de carrerilla 10 actrices porno ucranianas.
> 
> Y me parece totalmente juicioso.



Menuda obviedad. Pues ese es el problema, ¿no?


----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Este? Si es ese, no se parecen
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 989518



No lo sé. Es un rumor que se comenta en los canales ruskis.
Pues eso,con "pinzas"


----------



## kabyla (18 Mar 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


>



calla terraplanista somos el culo de los americanos


----------



## vladimirovich (18 Mar 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Día 22: ¿adónde vamos desde aquí? dos decisiones *
> 
> Creo que tres semanas después de esta operación militar especial podemos tomarnos unos momentos para hacer una pausa y pensar dónde estamos y hacia dónde vamos a partir de aquí.
> 
> ...



Han despedido a Zhukov en la embajada rusa y tú eres su sustituto?.

Bienvenido al foro.

Pero el guión sigue siendo el mismo no?..Todo va según el plan.


----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Por otra parte la falta de combatividad del ejército ruso es impresionante.
> 
> Los chechenos inicialmente fueron enviados al asalto de Kiev, pero después los han movido a Mariupol, porque Kiev no va a ser atacado y el ejército ruso es evidente que no puede tomar ni Mariupol.
> 
> Solo los chechenos y las milicias del Donbass saben pelear, los rusos son una calamidad.



No, los chechenos que fueron a Kiev ahí siguen, los de Mariupol son 5000 y son un grupo aparte.


----------



## pemebe (18 Mar 2022)

Version china de la reunion del Xi Junping y Biden
.








Xi urges US, NATO to talk with Russia, opposes indiscriminate sanctions - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





*El presidente chino, Xi Jinping*, animó a EE.UU. y a la OTAN a mantener conversaciones con Rusia para resolver los problemas que subyacen a la crisis de Ucrania, y *expresó su oposición a las sanciones indiscriminadas*, durante su reunión por vídeo con el presidente estadounidense, Joe Biden, el viernes. 

La crisis de Ucrania no es algo que queramos ver, y los acontecimientos vuelven a demostrar que los países no deben llegar al punto de encontrarse en el campo de batalla. *El conflicto y la confrontación no interesan a nadie, y la paz y la seguridad son lo que más debe atesorar la comunidad internacional, dijo Xi.*

Después de que* Biden dijera que EE.UU. no busca una nueva Guerra Fría, ni cambios en el sistema chino, ni una alianza más fuerte contra China, ni el apoyo al "secesionismo de Taiwán", ni un conflicto con China, Xi dijo que se tomaba muy en serio sus comentarios. *

El presidente Xi también hizo comentarios sobre la cuestión de Taiwán. Lü dijo que estas son señales para Estados Unidos: si* sigue jugando con fuego en la cuestión de Taiwán y viola los intereses fundamentales de China, no habrá interacciones amistosas o positivas entre China y Estados Unidos.*

La crisis de Ucrania ya es un dolor de cabeza para EE.UU. y no le gustarán más enfrentamientos con China. Estados Unidos y sus políticos deben abandonar la fantasía de que pueden resolver todos los problemas imponiendo sanciones o coerción, ya que es imposible resolver los problemas globales, incluidas las crisis políticas o las cuestiones económicas, sin China y Rusia, dijo Lü.


----------



## Gotthard (18 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 989460
> Ver archivo adjunto 989461



Donde te has dejado Hungria, Checoslovaquia y los centenares de movidas internas de la URSS (o sea, rusia y sus adquisiciones territoriales en la IIGM) y el Pacto de Varsovia.

Aparte me falta ahi Chechenia y Georgia en tiempos mas modernos.

Decimos que los follazelenskis vaya tela, pero lo tuyo es tambien de traca.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Mar 2022)

Todo el mundo se da cuenta menos Macron, es retrasado ?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Mar 2022)

Bueno, a los nazis en cuanto los descubren los neutralizan…poco futuro tienen…
El Ministerio de Defensa ruso anunció la liquidación de 93 desertores ucranianos








Минобороны России заявило о ликвидации 93 украинских дезертиров


Вооруженные силы РФ уничтожили 93 украинских боевиков, которые дезертировали в гражданской одежде из Мариуполя. Информацией об этом поделилось Министерство обороны России.




politexpert.net


----------



## ccartech (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## John Nash (18 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>



Son las sanciones económicas mas estúpidas de la historia de la humanidad. Retrata perfectamente el nivel de los que rigen y teledirigen a Europa.


----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Mar 2022)

Hoy, nos ha dicho adiós otro conocido natsik ucraniano llamado "Bitsukha".

Movimiento neonazi de luto.


----------



## John Nash (18 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Hoy, nos ha dicho adiós otro conocido natsik ucraniano llamado "Bitsukha".
> 
> Movimiento neonazi de luto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 989541



Eso le pasa por no llevar casco.


----------



## Minsky Moment (18 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Un murciélago anillado fue encontrado volando desde Ucrania en la planta de extracción y procesamiento de la ciudad de Gubkin, en la región de Belgorod.
> 
> La etiqueta muestra claramente que el "objeto" había llegado desde Kiev. Sin embargo, no hay que dar la voz de alarma y decir que el murciélago voló directamente desde los biolaboratorios ucranianos donde se estudiaba el coronavirus del murciélago. Aquí hay un vídeo del Centro de Rehabilitación de Rovers en Peligro de Kharkiv: allí se utilizan etiquetas similares.
> 
> ...



Esto sí que es una gilipollez. Si quieres inocular en una población un virus respiratorio que contamine entre sí a la gente, no necesitas murciélagos donde el virus que tengas de momento es el adaptado al murciélago, no a la gente, luego mala transmisibilidad entre personas vas a tener (además de tener que producirse el salto entre especies, etc.) Y si es un virus no respiratorio que se transmite mordiendo, pues buena suerte para crear una pandemia, "harán falta muchas mordeduras". Otra cosa es la rabia, pero eso ya está en poblaciones silvestres de murciélagos (no en todas, solo algunas) y para eso no hace falta ningún laboratorio, tampoco crea situaciones epidémicas o pandémicas en ningún sitio por eso mismo (la transmisión es sobre todo bicho-> persona, no entre personas). Si quieres meter un virus respiratorio, que son los de fácil difusión, tienes que hacer algo que tenga que ver con el aire, no con mordeduras de nadie. En cuanto a lo de "migración incontrolada", pues como todas: los murciélagos se mueven, migran, es algo que ocurre en todo el mundo con la mayor parte de las especies gregarias, no hay nada misterioso en eso. Hablo de murciélagos normales, no de zorros voladores tropicales, que eso es otra guerra.


----------



## Impresionante (18 Mar 2022)

China crecida, india mirando para otro lado, y ahora Bashar Al Assad visita Emiratos Árabes Unidos, primer viaje desde el comienzo de la guerra civil siria.

Algo se mueve






Aviso de redirección


----------



## ccartech (18 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Son las sanciones económicas mas estúpidas de la historia de la humanidad. Retrata perfectamente el nivel de los que rigen y teledirigen a Europa.



En otra parte del programa hacen referencia que Zelensky le habla a la cámara de representantes de EEUU, Inglaterra y Alemania ignorando por completo a la UE. 
Plantean que se va a potenciar nuevamente los Estados Soberanos por sobre la Globalización, el mundo va a seguir Globalizado debido a la tecnología pero las decisiones políticas van a ser mas de Estados Soberanos.
Adalberto Agozino es un conocedor y no parece tirar ara ningún lado. 
La propaganda y los títulos del programa son típicos carteles occidentales, pero lo enfoca desde varios lados, no uno solo.
Cuando suban el programa del jueves completo lo comparto.


----------



## raptors (18 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Son datos y para llegar a la verdad (o al menos intentarlo) hay que leer/ver fuentes pro-rusas, pro-yankis, pro-chinas, de militares de todos los lados ...
> A mi lo que no me aporta nada son los miles de videos que se ven aquí de Ucranianos explotando un tanque ruso o Rusos explotando un tanque Ucraniano. O los que insultan a Putin o a Biden. O unos u otros mostrando los prisioneros de guerra.
> 
> Cualquiera que aporte información es bienvenido. Y es verdad que los pro-rusos estan aportando mas información que los pro-otan.
> ...



Me malinterpretas... yo nunca dije que no se viera un solo lado... lo vuelvo a decir... Lo ideal es ver datos contrastados... lo más neutral posible... Mi queja es que ese usuario recomienda este canal diciendo que es bueno... cuando claramente falsea datos...

Para ver historia.. a mi me gusta _"Resumenes Entelekia"_, "_La cuna de Halicarnaso_" o tal vez "El Cubil de Peter"....


----------



## raptors (18 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Están en Moscú y es una manifestación anti globalismo de mierda.



ja ja ja el coraje por no haber estado ahí... entiendo.. a mi también me hubiera gustado estar ahi...


----------



## amcxxl (18 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Brigadas internacionales luchando en Ucrania



CRIMINALES MERCENARIOS A SUELDO ATERRORIZANDO A LA POBLACION LOCAL

espero que no salgan vivos de alli, tiro en la nuca para todos


----------



## jaimitoabogado (18 Mar 2022)

sa cerrao


----------



## kenny220 (18 Mar 2022)

le pasa algo al foro, pq sale la hora del mensaje a las 3:03 A.M.?


----------



## alfonbass (18 Mar 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Rusia no se está aislando del mundo, se está aislando de Occidente.
> El Mundo != Occidente.
> 
> Los paises que sancionan a Rusia son OTAN+UE+Japon.
> ...



Son los países más importantes del mundo aunque os joda a algunos....

O vas a pretender que pensemos que un pakistaní vive de puta madre....?


----------



## drogasentuano (18 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Seguramente juegan regulinchi al Battlefield



Despues vienen los "es que los rusos disparan a coches... es que los rusos atacan viviendas..."


----------



## Josant2022 (18 Mar 2022)

Anda mira el Javier Couso este también sabe de guerras, es todologo


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (18 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Otro mapita..
> 
> Mapa de la situación militar en Ucrania el 18/3/22, según el Ministerio de Defensa francés.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 989519



Pero que mierda es esa? Francia desde 1940 solo dan pena ajena siempre poniendo la cagada........................ no es posible que yo un simple tiraflechas panchito cuasi analfabeta sepa mas que los franceses 

Aquí uno super detallado del 16 (Prácticamente no ha cambiado nada) estan poniendo en manos de los rusos extensas zonas que no controlan 






Los rusos solo controlan parcialmente las carreteras y ahí les esta moliendo la artillería y drones 






joer es que yo soy un maestro de la wuerra comparado con los franceses, no son capaces de hacer bien un puto mapa bélico de mierda o lo están haciendo mal a propósito.


----------



## Fauna iberica (18 Mar 2022)

Porque Rusia no empieza a hacer incursiones aéreas masivas sobre las áreas cercanas a la frontera con Polonia?.
Por ahí es donde está entrando el armamento que les están entregando a los ucronazis, deberían empezar ya y convoy que vean, volarlo en pedazos.
Y desplazar tropas a esa frontera para cortar el paso por tierra.


----------



## Minsky Moment (18 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Double Zasca Combo



Claro. La capacidad de carga de la renovable es de aproximadamente del 20-25%, eso quiere decir que produce ese porcentaje respecto al que produciría si toda la potencia instalada funcionara todo el tiempo al 100%. O dicho de otro modo, aunque no es exactemente equivalente pero casi, está parada el equivalente a un 75% del tiempo. Y eso es igual sea cual sea la potencia instalada, si ponemos más lo único que lograremos será que nos sobre más en los momentos punta, instalar más no soluciona nada cuando está todo parado porque hay un anticiclón persistente (aerogeneradores) de semanas o meses, típico de España, o cuando es de noche (solar). El 100% renovable es una quimera. Los "tiempos muertos" hay que suplementarlos con algo, y ese algo de elección de los ecologetas urbanitas, a los que se les lleva demasiado tiempo haciéndoles demasiado caso, es el gas. Más renovables en reemplazo de carbón o nuclear, y necesariamente hay que poner más gas. En cantidades industriales en el caso de quitar nuclear. Es matemática pura.


----------



## Minsky Moment (18 Mar 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Estulin es un pionero del mundo de la conspiración, muchas cosas que solo decia él en sus libros, luego fueron tendencia conspiracion mainstream.
> 
> Que no le guste España no quiere decir que sus opiniones valgan menos o mas.
> 
> Que sea un exaltado tampoco. Está bien tener sangre en las venas y ser vehemente defendiendo opiniones.



Bueno, salvo que las opiniones sean una chorrada o una obviedad. En cuyo caso no me aporta nada por muy "valiente" que sea.


----------



## Fauna iberica (18 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Double Zasca Combo



Los ecologistas, otro fraude descomunal financiados por las élites.
Todo, es todo una inmensa mentira.


----------



## Honkler (18 Mar 2022)

El foro me va como el culo


----------



## Rafl Eg (18 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Es que después de ver esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Putos paramilicos ukros, amedrentando a los civiles para luego usarlos de escudos. Merecen fuego purificador sin miramientos..


----------



## Burbujo II (18 Mar 2022)

*LOS BANCOS ADVIERTEN DEL FINAL DEL EURIBOR NEGATIVO*


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## cryfar74 (18 Mar 2022)

No se si lo pusieron por aqui.......pero despues de lo de Obama ya puedo esperar cualquier cosa...

36 exfuncionarios y exfuncionarios de la UE, incluidos diputados y ministros, han pedido al Comité del Nobel que extienda el plazo de nominación del Premio Nobel de la Paz hasta finales de marzo para que puedan nominar al presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelensky, dándole la oportunidad de recibir el premio por sus esfuerzos en _“resistir las fuerzas del autoritarismo”.

“Creemos que ahora es el momento de mostrarle al pueblo de Ucrania que el mundo está de su lado. Por lo tanto, le pedimos humildemente a usted, el Comité, que considere: Extender y, por lo tanto, reabrir el procedimiento de nominación para el Premio Nobel de la Paz hasta el 31 de marzo de 2022 para permitir una nominación al Premio Nobel de la Paz para el presidente Zelensky y el pueblo de Ucrania”._ dice una carta abierta publicada recientemente por funcionarios de la UE.

Nominar al presidente Zelensky para el Premio Nobel de la Paz ahora significaría una ruptura con el procedimiento ya que la fecha límite para la nominación ha pasado. _“Para que una nominación sea válida, debe presentarse a más tardar el 31 de enero_ ”, explica el sitio web del Comité. Actualmente, 343 candidatos han sido nominados para el Premio Nobel de la Paz 2022, de los cuales 251 son individuos y 92 son organizaciones.


----------



## felino66 (18 Mar 2022)

El hilo empieza a dar problemas, cambia la hora, me tira a la primera página, etc.. 

¿Le pasa a alguien más? 

@Harman a ver que dice la gente, pero igual es hora de abrir nuevo hilo.


Edito: falsa alarma, debe ser cosa del spectrum de calopez...


----------



## Gotthard (18 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Los ecologistas, otro fraude descomunal financiados por las élites.
> Todo, es todo una inmensa mentira.



Greenpeace chupando polla americana.

Para lo que han quedado.


----------



## Ostracismo Produtorio (18 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> El foro me va como el culo



Yo creé hilo quejándome, pero calopez no se digna en contestar.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (18 Mar 2022)

El amado lidl está nukeando el foro. Yodo para todos los conforeros...


----------



## kenny220 (18 Mar 2022)

2018


----------



## Gotthard (18 Mar 2022)

felino66 dijo:


> El hilo empieza a dar problemas, cambia la hora, me tira a la primera página, etc..
> 
> ¿Le pasa a alguien más?
> 
> @Harman igual es hora de abrir nuevo hilo.



A mi tambien me pasa. El pentium II de calopez esta renqueando hara 20 minutos, ahora mismo parece que esta bien.


----------



## Minsky Moment (18 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> No se si lo pusieron por aqui.......pero despues de lo de Obama ya puedo esperar cualquier cosa...
> 
> 36 exfuncionarios y exfuncionarios de la UE, incluidos diputados y ministros, han pedido al Comité del Nobel que extienda el plazo de nominación del Premio Nobel de la Paz hasta finales de marzo para que puedan nominar al presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelensky, dándole la oportunidad de recibir el premio por sus esfuerzos en _“resistir las fuerzas del autoritarismo”.
> 
> ...



Que le pidan a Obama una copia del suyo. También le pueden dar un trozo de papel higiénico, vale lo mismo.


----------



## Gotthard (18 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Seguramente juegan regulinchi al Battlefield



Y tan regulinchi. El que lleva el LAW mal puesto se queda atrancado al salir del coche y casi se cae de culo, otro que tiene el rifle enganchado por las cinchas y se tira media hora para sacarlo, luego se van a una casa sin tener claro de donde les vienen los tiros. Una puerta paco de madera solo la abren al 3er intento, teniendo ventanas de vidrio que se abren de un manotazo. Se nota que en su puta vida han estado en el ejercito moviendose como pollos sin cabeza.

La suerte que han tenido es que les estan disparando desde mas de mil metros con fusileria estandar de pelotón. Llegan a tener un tipo con un SVL de precision y los trincha como pollos.


----------



## tomac (18 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> No se si lo pusieron por aqui.......pero despues de lo de Obama ya puedo esperar cualquier cosa...
> 
> 36 exfuncionarios y exfuncionarios de la UE, incluidos diputados y ministros, han pedido al Comité del Nobel que extienda el plazo de nominación del Premio Nobel de la Paz hasta finales de marzo para que puedan nominar al presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelensky, dándole la oportunidad de recibir el premio por sus esfuerzos en _“resistir las fuerzas del autoritarismo”.
> 
> ...




Es que lo sabía, magistral.


----------



## Burbujístico (18 Mar 2022)

Esto si que es un jaque mate de Putin. Visilleras quebradas.


LOS BANCOS ADVIERTEN DEL FINAL DEL EURIBOR NEGATIVO


Enviat des del meu POCOPHONE F1 usant Tapatalk


----------



## crocodile (18 Mar 2022)

Va como el c. El foro. Como loco.

Saludos al CNI.


----------



## kenny220 (18 Mar 2022)

este no lo habia visto


----------



## raptors (18 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Están en Moscú y es una manifestación anti globalismo de mierda.



ja ja ja te coraje por no haber estado ahí... entiendo... también me hubiera gustado estar ahi....


----------



## hartman (18 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Y tan regulinchi. El que lleva *el LAW* mal puesto se queda atrancado al salir del coche y casi se cae de culo, otro que tiene el rifle enganchado por las cinchas y se tira media hora para sacarlo, luego se van a una casa sin tener claro de donde les vienen los tiros. Una puerta paco de madera solo la abren al 3er intento, teniendo ventanas de vidrio que se abren de un manotazo. Se nota que en su puta vida han estado en el ejercito moviendose como pollos sin cabeza.
> 
> La suerte que han tenido es que les estan disparando desde muy lejos con fusileria estandar de batallon. Llegan a tener un tipo con un SVL los trincha como pollos.



Ese es el lanzacohetes americano que se uso en vietnam?
m72 law?


----------



## Alvin Red (18 Mar 2022)

Vaya como esta TV1 de anti-Putin subidos.


----------



## Zappa (18 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Va como el c. El foro. Como loco.
> 
> Saludos al CNI.



Por un momento, todas las fechas eran de dentro de unas horas, o de hace unas 18 horas, lo que prefieras.

@calopez, ¿cambiando el servidor de sitio?
¿O es que los proveedores de cloud (CNI) están toquiteando?


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (18 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Va como el c. El foro. Como loco.
> 
> Saludos al CNI.



Como va a ser el CNI? 
Un viernes por la noche? 
A estas horas están a putas


----------



## apocalippsis (18 Mar 2022)

Por aqui puede venir la tercera,

"Mientras la guerra continúa en Ucrania, el Reino Unido enviará el sistema de misiles Sky Sabre y 100 personas a Polonia en un intento por proteger su espacio aéreo. El sistema de misiles de mediano alcance puede golpear un objeto del tamaño de una pelota de tenis que viaja a la velocidad del sonido. El dron Sky Saber es el último de una serie de sistemas de defensa que Estados Unidos y sus aliados han enviado para fortalecer el flanco este de la OTAN. 

Además de los ataques con misiles cerca de la frontera de Polonia, se han visto pocos drones rusos sobrevolando el territorio ucraniano."


----------



## Alvin Red (18 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Y tan regulinchi. El que lleva el LAW mal puesto se queda atrancado al salir del coche y casi se cae de culo, otro que tiene el rifle enganchado por las cinchas y se tira media hora para sacarlo, luego se van a una casa sin tener claro de donde les vienen los tiros. Una puerta paco de madera solo la abren al 3er intento, teniendo ventanas de vidrio que se abren de un manotazo. Se nota que en su puta vida han estado en el ejercito moviendose como pollos sin cabeza.
> 
> La suerte que han tenido es que les estan disparando desde mas de mil metros con fusileria estandar de pelotón. Llegan a tener un tipo con un SVL de precision y los trincha como pollos.



Y al que se le queda atascado el fusil en el asiento de atrás intentándolo sacar a golpes mientras el cañón del fusil esta encarado a su panza, muy bueno, buena instrucción para auto-sancionarse.


----------



## PutoNWO (18 Mar 2022)

Como se lo montaron con los telediarios para cambiar la opinión pública y manipularla con solo 30 minutos al día


----------



## Gotthard (18 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Javelin, quería decir. De hecho probablemente los dos disparon estén hechos con Javelin, el primero el típico entrando desde arriba y el segundo en modo directo. Según tengo entendido los Javelin pueden disparar de ambas formas.
> 
> Así me gusta, que estés atento a lo que escribo.



Si, y tambien el NLAW ese de los ingleses, solo que es de mucho menor alcance que el Javelin.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (18 Mar 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Día 22: ¿adónde vamos desde aquí? dos decisiones *



Típica basura mierda de propaganda antiucraniana que tienen repitiendo 8 años en el floro

Años llenando el floro siempre la misma mierda en serio no coordinan mentalmente ?

@Focus in 

La realidad es otra





















Y el Checheno a follar 72 cabras al infierno se ha dicho







*Ningún Plan, por bueno que sea, resiste su primer contacto con el enemigo, con la realidad. La frase se le reconoce al Mariscal de Campo Helmuth Carl Bernard von Moltke*


----------



## Seronoser (18 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Pues sí Putin no es el comunista y Biden tampoco, a ver porque se llevan mal.
> 
> Uno de los dos tiene que serlo a la fuerza.
> 
> ...



No hagas el ridículo con este tema.
Putin no es comunista, ni Rusia es comunista.

En España tenéis un gran problema para diferenciar Unión Soviética de Rusia.
Os pasa igual con los simbolos. Una bandera de la Unión Soviética representa mucho más que el comunismo; representa la Unidad de los pueblos, y un tiempo de gloria para los rusos, de grandeza. Nada que ver con el comunismo.

No seáis paletos con estos temas, hombre.


----------



## Remequilox (18 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Que si tiene fuerzas...
> Apunta está ciudad para los próximos días , como mucho diez
> 
> *POLTAVA...*los ucris la van a defender a muerte, igual que a Kiev y Jarkov.... porque si cae. El camino hacia Dnipro y el Dnieper meridional, queda expedito para los rusos.



Poltava lleva hacia Kremenchuk y Kiev. Es la clave para mantener el Dnieper medio.
El Dnieper inferior, de Dnipro hacia la desembocadura, ya está totalmente comprometido y fuera de alcance. 
Zaporiyia está fácil de rodear y seguir hacia arriba. Krivoi Rog, del lado cis-Dnieper también está a tiro.
Todo el frente del sur, inicialmente solo sostenido desde Crimea, ahora ya puede ser abastecido y reforzado desde Rostov del Don.
Supongo que si los ucranianos sacrifican Odesa (sacrificio sangriento y lento, estilo Mariúpol), les dará tiempo para organizar una buena línea Kremenchuk-Kirovogrado-Uman.
Claro que también los rusos podrían con amagar que van a por Odesa, y luego tirar rectos hacia arriba, y enlazar con el frente de Chernóbil.
Y según como sean los movimientos ucranianos, no es descartable que los rusos abriesen un nuevo frente desde Brest (Belarus) hacia Lvov.


----------



## Gotthard (18 Mar 2022)

hartman dijo:


> Ese es el lanzacohetes americano que se uso en vietnam?
> m72 law?



Tiene toda la pinta. Hay un cojon de estos en el mercado negro de armas, los americanos proveyeron de estos en cantidad industrial a los follacabras y estos los revendieron al terminar la guerra de afganistan. No es mal cacharro dentro de sus limitaciones.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (18 Mar 2022)

En todo caso serán blanco legítimo de los sistemas anti-antiaéreos, OCA.


----------



## Gotthard (18 Mar 2022)

Parece que empiezan a caerse del guindo los voluntarios respecto a los milicianos ucranianos.

Este salio por patas tras ver ejecutar a un civil arbitrariamente.


----------



## hartman (18 Mar 2022)

no se podia saber.
era un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## vladimirovich (18 Mar 2022)

Hay algo peor para Rusia que la perdida de vidas humanas, materiales, ruina económica, aislamiento, destrucción de su industria militar de chatarra, etc...

Es que todo el prestigio ganado en 1945 con la toma de Berlín se ha ido literalmente a tomar por culo.

Habían tenido golpes antes, Afganistán, vale, pero en ese país de follacabras ya se sabe que no gana nadie, la primera guerra de Chechenia, pero bueno se justificaba con el colapso de los 90...pero esto es el fin de su prestigio, el que tanto costo ganar hace 77 años.

Este 9 de Mayo en Rusia, 77 aniversario del día de la victoria, va a ser muy fúnebre.

A Rusia le va a tocar perecer o reinventarse, y desde luego con el gnomo perdedor fuera del Kremlin.


----------



## Gotthard (18 Mar 2022)

No se si a esta le va a valer el comodín feminista empoderado con los de la GRU.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Mar 2022)

Lo de esta tarde en el estadio Luzhniki, ¿no parecía como la celebración de una victoria?.


----------



## raptors (18 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Haga el favor de no llamarme nazi. Tengo lo mismo de nazi que de cura.



*ja ja ja* al nazi de teuro no le gusta que le digan nazi *ja ja ja*


----------



## vladimirovich (18 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Lo de esta tarde en el estadio Luzhniki, ¿no parecía como la celebración de una victoria?.



Era un exorcismo para intentar revivir a un muerto.


----------



## vladimirovich (18 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Poltava lleva hacia Kremenchuk y Kiev. Es la clave para mantener el Dnieper medio.
> El Dnieper inferior, de Dnipro hacia la desembocadura, ya está totalmente comprometido y fuera de alcance.
> Zaporiyia está fácil de rodear y seguir hacia arriba. Krivoi Rog, del lado cis-Dnieper también está a tiro.
> Todo el frente del sur, inicialmente solo sostenido desde Crimea, ahora ya puede ser abastecido y reforzado desde Rostov del Don.
> ...



Jajaja..todavía seguís así, grandes frentes, avances de cientos de Km, operaciones relámpago, bliztkriegs, etc...

Queréis tomar Sumy ya joder que está a 20 km de la frontera coño.


----------



## keylargof (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Don Pascual (18 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Pues sí Putin no es el comunista y Biden tampoco, a ver porque se llevan mal.
> 
> Uno de los dos tiene que serlo a la fuerza.
> 
> ...



Porque la geopolítica son los padres y todo esto es una cosa de rojos y de Venezuela, Arabia Saudí también son rojos.


Ni me contestes, vas al ignore, me sobran tontos que leer.


----------



## Bishop (18 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Olesya Merkan, directora de la Asociación Cultural y Artística de Ucrania en Turquía, promete mostrar a los "perros rusos" el encanto de la hospitalidad ucraniana en su Antalya.
> 
> La ucraniana pide "una paliza por un solo pasaporte ruso" y *amenaza con ahogarse en el mar* hasta derrocar al gobierno de Rusia.
> [...]





Estos traductores automáticos...


----------



## Porestar (18 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Si alguien entiende ruso, situación de Mariupol ahora
> 
> Boom



No se puede abrir sin ser miembro de ese chat, ¿va por invitación?


----------



## Gotthard (18 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Hay algo peor para Rusia que la perdida de vidas humanas, materiales, ruina económica, aislamiento, destrucción de su industria militar de chatarra, etc...
> 
> Es que todo el prestigio ganado en 1945 con la toma de Berlín se ha ido literalmente a tomar por culo.
> 
> ...



Venga, una mas de wishful thinking.

Para Rusia desprestigio es tener a rusos sometidos a maltrato por herederos de stepan bandera y no poder actuar. En europa estamos todo el tiempo ninguneando lo de donbass como causa de esto y diciendo que esto es una ida de olla de Putin y es un puto error hacerlo, porque si no entiendes a tu enemigo jamas lo vas a derrotar.

Palmar material y soldados a punta pala es lo que se espera del ejercito siempre que alcance la victoria, es la tónica de los rusos, enviar gente mal pertrechada en la primera oleada y luego ya si eso planear algo.

En Rusia si te enrolas en el ejercito tienes altisima probabilidad de acabar en un escenario de guerra y por tanto ser herido o morir.


----------



## keylargof (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Minsky Moment (18 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 989658



Pues a mí todo aquél que habla en nombre de nada menos que el mundo entero, como mínimo me parece un gilipollas integral. En esto y en todo, el mundo, un país, "la gente", lo que quieras. Y si no es gilipollas, entonces es un manipulador asqueroso, de los cuáles ya estamos hasta los mismísimos cojones, dicho sea de paso, y algún día colgarán de los mismos en un palo bien alto.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (18 Mar 2022)

Miembro genital ruso esparcido en el campo de batalla en Spoiler 


Spoiler


----------



## amcxxl (18 Mar 2022)

MARIUPOL UPDATE






NYT, 2015: El Batallón Azov es "abiertamente neonazi" 
NYT, ayer: Batallón Azov es de "ultraderecha" 
Todo lo que tienes que hacer para perder tu condición de "nazi" es luchar del lado de los EE. UU. 


Estos 3 hombres estadounidenses han invadido 9 países en 23 años, han matado a 11 millones de civiles y nadie los llama 'criminales de guerra'...


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (18 Mar 2022)

Parece que los han mutilado antes de entrar en combate...

*Los millennials experimentaron el ‘peor exceso de mortalidad en la historia’ el otoño pasado en EE.UU, explica un experto financiero*












Las estadísticas de los CDC muestran que los millennials de EE.UU. experimentaron un aumento del 84% en el exceso de mortalidad durante el período de agosto a diciembre de 2021, según el análisis de dos expertos financieros.

Con la ayuda de cálculos numéricos realizados por un «experto en la industria de seguros» no identificado, el ex gerente de cartera de BlackRock, Ed Dowd, mostró que el número total de muertes en exceso para los millennials (de 25 a 44 años) durante la segunda mitad del año pasado (61,000) superó el Tasa de mortalidad de estadounidenses asesinados durante la guerra de Vietnam: 58.000 personas en el transcurso de 10 años, como le señaló a Steve Bannon en su programa «War Room».











__





Trikooba.blog is under construction







trikoobanews.com


----------



## vladimirovich (18 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Venga, una mas de wishful thinking.
> 
> Para Rusia desprestigio es tener a rusos sometidos a maltrato por herederos de stepan bandera y no poder actuar.
> 
> ...



Tú lo has dicho "siempre que alcance la victoria".

Hoy decía lo mismo una tipa en el inmundo, una tal Milosevich, que no sé quién coño es..los rusos pueden hacer muchos sacrificios por la victoria pero nunca van a tolerar a un perdedor en el Kremlin...y de Ucrania van a salir hostiados y humillados.

Esto es la guerra de invierno + la guerra ruso-japonesa + etc..es la madre de todas las derrotas para Rusia...osea que se viene gorda, y no hablo del aperitivo de Ucrania.


----------



## keylargof (18 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Pues a mí todo aquél que habla en nombre de nada menos que el mundo entero, como mínimo me parece un gilipollas integral. En esto y en todo, el mundo, un país, "la gente", lo que quieras. Y si no es gilipollas, entonces es un manipulador asqueroso, de los cuáles ya estamos hasta los mismísimos cojones, dicho sea de paso, y algún día colgarán de los mismos en un palo bien alto.



Te veo tenso. Venga anímate. Creo que quedan dos bloques de apartamentos aún sin derribar en Mariupol. 500 grads más y ya podéis celebrar una histórica victoria rusa, un ejemplo de audacia que pasará a los anales de la historia como un hito militar sin precedentes.


----------



## Minsky Moment (18 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Con la ayuda de cálculos numéricos realizados por un «experto en la industria de seguros» no identificado, el ex gerente de cartera de BlackRock, Ed Dowd, mostró que el número total de muertes en exceso para los millennials (de 25 a 44 años) durante la segunda mitad del año pasado (61,000) *superó el Tasa de mortalidad de estadounidenses asesinados durante la guerra de Vietnam:* 58.000 personas en el transcurso de 10 años, como le señaló a Steve Bannon en su programa «War Room».



¿Estadounidenses asesinados en la guerra de Vietnam? A ver, propagandistas hipócritas, que a Vietnam los que fuísteis a hacer la guerra fuistéis vosotros. No dan puntada sin hilo estos hdlgp.


----------



## Minsky Moment (18 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Te veo tenso. Venga anímate. Creo que quedan dos bloques de apartamentos aún sin derribar en Mariupol. 500 grads más y ya podéis celebrar una histórica victoria rusa, un ejemplo de audacia que pasará a los anales de la historia como un hito militar sin precedentes.



Ya está. No pierdo más el tiempo con este orejas.


----------



## vladimirovich (18 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 989658



Buenísimo, de donde lo has sacado?


----------



## golden graham (18 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Hay algo peor para Rusia que la perdida de vidas humanas, materiales, ruina económica, aislamiento, destrucción de su industria militar de chatarra, etc...
> 
> Es que todo el prestigio ganado en 1945 con la toma de Berlín se ha ido literalmente a tomarjaja por culo.
> 
> ...



Jajajajaja pero cuantas horas te tiras aqui al dia jajajajajajaja joder a cuanto paga la otan la hora de cm estas todo el dia


----------



## amcxxl (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## cryfar74 (18 Mar 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Día 22: ¿adónde vamos desde aquí? dos decisiones *
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




Pesimistas conclusiones. 

Tal como lo veo hay dos conductores que bajo la misma carretera conducen uno frente a otro, con la esperanza sea el contrario quien de el volantazo para evitar el choque. Veo dificil Rusia de ese giro y según el articulo tampoco la OTAN esta por la labor.

Malos tiempos nos tocaron vivir.


----------



## raptors (18 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Putin quiere otra gran ola de refugiados en Europa.
> * El 80% de las casas de Mariúpol han sido destruidas.
> * Rusia bombardea por primera vez Leópolis, cerca de Polonia.
> * Las tropas rusas avanzan hacia Rubizhne en la región de Lugansk.
> ...



Ladren perros...!! se sigue ganando territorio....


----------



## Seronoser (18 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Economía de Rusia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bueno en este caso hablas de Rusia en general, pero es que Rusia es muy grande.
Obviamente el salario moda o medio en un pueblo a las afueras de Vladivostok, no tiene nada que ver con el salario medio o moda de Moscú.

Moscú es, básicamente, la polla, económicamente.
Recordemos que es la tercera ciudad europea por PIB, top 10 mundial. 
Los salarios moda en Moscú no son bajos, están cercanos a los salarios moda del 90% de las provincias de España, pero con un coste de la vida un 80% menor. Además, en Moscú TODO DIOS cobra una parte en B de su salario (porque para las empresas los impuestos son mayores). Por tanto, el salario moda oficial en Moscú es facilmente un 50% menor, del salario real que se cobra.

Recordemos también que el irpf en Rusia, para un trabajador que gane menos de 60.000 dolares, es un 13%, y por encima de esa cantidad, ahora nos han puesto un 15%. Da igual que ganes 60.001 que 200.000 dolares. Pagarás un 15% en impuestos MÁXIMO.

Imaginate: 
- Ganas 120.000 euros en Rusia--------pagas de impuestos 18.000
- Ganas 120.000 euros en España------pagas de impuestos 56.000

Eso sí, vosotros tenéis sanidad gratis y tal  

Por otro lado, y como bien dices, el paro no existe, sobre todo en Moscú. Y por supuesto, todo el mundo tiene sus negocios.
Yo mismo trabajo para una empresa y a la vez tengo negocios en otras ciudades de Rusia.
Abrir un negocio está tirado en Rusia. Fácil y rápido (aunque necesitas contactos, eso sí).

Y ser autónomo también, pagas menos de 100 euros al mes (que ahora serán 70 al cambio, con la devaluación).

La gente que cobra poco sí que se va de vacaciones al extranjero. Tailandia y Punta Cana son sus destinos favoritos. 
Hay multitud de vuelos baratos a ambos destinos, que un ruso medio sí puede permitirse.

En cuanto al lujo...pues pasa como en España. Pocos pueden acceder a él. Lo que pasa es que en España la gente compra falsificaciones de ropa, al igual que se compran bmw que luego por dentro no tienen ni climatizador.
Eso en Rusia no pasa. O en Moscú, mejor dicho. El que se compra un BMW...lo lleva a tope por dentro.
Y la gente tampoco se financia un iphone o un ordenador, básicamente porque los intereses por préstamos son altos, y no es cultura rusa gastar por encima de lo que uno tiene.


----------



## NPI (18 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Esta es su realidad


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> No hagas el ridículo con este tema.
> Putin no es comunista, ni Rusia es comunista.
> 
> En España tenéis un gran problema para diferenciar Unión Soviética de Rusia.
> ...



China tampoco es comunista ?

Y España?

Y Zapatero?


Y la Agenda 2030?










Un enloquecido Zapatero insta a aliarse con China y la Venezuela chavista para poner a EEUU 'en una situación imposible' - Periodista Digital


Es de hace algún tiempo, pero merece la pena verlo, porque el tipo sigue en las mismas. Y haciendo millones. Fue José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero en 2004 quien sembró la semilla del guerracivilismo en la sociedad española y 16 años después, tras haberse dedicado con ahínco al pingüe negocio de...




www.periodistadigital.com


----------



## Seronoser (18 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> China tampoco es comunista ?
> 
> Y España?
> 
> ...



Yo te hablo de Putin y de Rusia.
No hagas más el ridículo con eso.
Te lo digo por tu bien vamos, que a mí se sopla la polla lo que hagas


----------



## amcxxl (18 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ISIS style


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (18 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Tú lo has dicho "siempre que alcance la victoria".
> 
> Hoy decía lo mismo una tipa en el inmundo, una tal Milosevich, que no sé quién coño es..los rusos pueden hacer muchos sacrificios por la victoria pero nunca van a tolerar a un perdedor en el Kremlin...y de Ucrania van a salir hostiados y humillados.
> 
> Esto es la guerra de invierno + la guerra ruso-japonesa + etc..es la madre de todas las derrotas para Rusia...osea que se viene gorda, y no hablo del aperitivo de Ucrania.



Pluter quiere hacer sentir a la población rusa en peligro y hacer una especie de gran guerra patriótica pero pedorra se estima que el 60% que es de bajo CI le apoyara en esto pero amor con hambre no dura, Stalin pudo con pasta de occidente, sin pasta de occidente no se puede, y hoy no es 1941 nadie racional en Rusia dará su vida por Putler participando en una guerra de desgaste.

El escenario Yemeni es lo peor que le puede pasar a Putler 2 fuerzas estancadas matándose por tiempo indeterminado, Iran pudo lograr en Yemen un estancamiento con un puñado de armas ligeras y contrabando desde Somalia si occidente no puede estancar a los rusos joder es que merece desaparecer, hacer que los rusos se estanquen es un deber.

Macron debe dejar de hacer el ridículo, que sea Putler quien ceda el va a tener que ceder no va a soportar tantos muertos en sus tropas + ahogamiento de su economía China solo le quitara su dinero a Rusia los chinos al ser el único cliente no pagara las materias primas a Rusia a precio de mercado sera obviamente mucho mas bajo los Chinos ponen el precio Rusia pasara a economía de subsistencia serán esclavos de los Chinos literalmente


----------



## Gotthard (18 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Tú lo has dicho "siempre que alcance la victoria".
> 
> Hoy decía lo mismo una tipa en el inmundo, una tal Milosevich, que no sé quién coño es..los rusos pueden hacer muchos sacrificios por la victoria pero nunca van a tolerar a un perdedor en el Kremlin...y de Ucrania van a salir hostiados y humillados.
> 
> Esto es la guerra de invierno + la guerra ruso-japonesa + etc..es la madre de todas las derrotas para Rusia...osea que se viene gorda, y no hablo del aperitivo de Ucrania.



Putin, de cara a su parroquia, ya ha ganado. Las republiquetas del donbass ya son independientes y eso ya es una ganancia territorial.

Han alimentado a los rusos OCHO años con las brutalidades ucranianas contra la gente de donbas... la mayoria de los rusos tenian ganas de ese desquite y por eso en una conurbacion de 23 millones de habitantes tienes solo a un puñado de miles, en su inmensa mayoria chavales proocidentales manifestandose: esto en idioma ruso es, maricones y pacifistas. Nadie va a mover un dedo por ellos y tristemente se van a calzar unas condenas de muchos muchos años en Kolyma, ciudad de vacaciones.

Esta guerra va a terminar de aqui a un mes, con un intercambio de cromos para validar las tres provicias que garantizan la conexion con Crimea.... y esto es asi porque Europa no va a aguantar mucho las autosanciones economicas que se ha puesto y Rusia habra acabado la reinstrumentacion de la economia que esta haciendo con China y la India.

Y de escalada nada, que aqui a lo que se viene es a hacer hacer negocio con los envios armas y el rearme subsiguiente, y nadie se va a arriesgar a que le pongan un hongo atomico en la capital.

Ademas si hay escalada no habra ya historia el dia despues. A Putin le sobran cojones para pulsar el boton nuclear y poner 1200 armas nucleares operativas a volar.


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (18 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Putin, de cara a su parroquia, ya ha ganado. Las republiquetas del donbass ya son independientes y eso ya es una ganancia territorial.
> 
> Han alimentado a los rusos OCHO años con las brutalidades ucranianas contra la gente de donbas... la mayoria de los rusos tenian ganas de ese desquite y por eso en una conurbacion de 23 millones de habitantes tienes solo a un puñado de miles, en su inmensa mayoria chavales proocidentales manifestandose: esto en idioma ruso es, maricones y pacifistas. Nadie va a mover un dedo por ellos y tristemente se van a calzar unas condenas de muchos muchos años en Kolyma, ciudad de vacaciones.
> 
> ...



Grande, da gusto leer mentes despiertas.


----------



## mirkoxx (18 Mar 2022)

*Situación de Severodonetsk - bajo múltiples asaltos
*


----------



## crocodile (18 Mar 2022)

Perra periodista a sueldo de USA/OTAN diciendo que Putin es el demonio y que arrasó Georgia sin provocación, se le "olvidó" mencionar que Georgia fue la que invadió Osetia y se lío a matar rusos, Putin lo que hizo fue evitar un progromo.
Es alucinante el nivel de mentiras de estos perros .


----------



## Gotthard (18 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ISIS style



Vamos, seguro que piensan que los tios del FSB con sus machacas chechenos que hacen los controles no se esperan eso.

Masacrar civiles rusos mola, pero dar explicaciones a los interrogadores chechenos no.... mira que huir del martirio. Seguro que en Lvov les iban a hacer unas conmemoraciones con antorchas bien chulas a sus heroes.


----------



## Fauna iberica (18 Mar 2022)

Villarroya en su linea soltando hostias como panes.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (18 Mar 2022)

Los rusos en retirada, de momento relativamente ordenada, en unas semanas puede ser una desbandada general


----------



## crocodile (18 Mar 2022)

Un mensaje de los residentes de Skotovataya:
“Durante la retirada de Skotovata, los fascistas ucranianos dispararon proyectiles incendiarios desde el BMP contra edificios residenciales. Algunas de las casas se quemaron.
Los refugiados de Skotovataya, que intentaron escapar hacia Fenolnaya y los vertederos de Artemovo, fueron recibidos por una ráfaga de fusileros de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania del BMP y todos fueron destruidos. Los cuerpos de los muertos yacen justo en el campo. Los nuestros aún no han avanzado allí, los ukrofascistas están atravesando el territorio.
Escoria ukrofascista: ¡todos ustedes arden en el infierno!


----------



## Teuro (18 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Canada se queda sin armas. De verdad que no es coña. Acaban de decir que no pueden mandar mas a Ucrania por que tienen problemas de inventarios.



Estos están preparados para una urgencia. La ventaja de vivir en los mundos de Yupi.


----------



## ccartech (18 Mar 2022)

Las cuentas ucranianas informan de la muerte del comandante de la 25ª brigada aerotransportada separada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, el coronel Oleg Zenchenko. Ha estado al mando de la brigada desde 2015.


----------



## Gotthard (18 Mar 2022)

Koffing Salvaje dijo:


> Grande, da gusto leer mentes despiertas.



Las hay mas que la mia, desde luego... yo solo soy un mero opinador, aqui hay verdaderos insiders.


----------



## Prophet (19 Mar 2022)

Ruso al que sigo desde hace años hace interesante video de lo que dice la tv rusa, aunque el video es antiguo de los hechos ocurridos hasta el 6 de marzo para el que tenga tiempo y quiera ver lo que se dice desde el otro lado:



Todo el audio en español salvo algunos subtítulos.

Dasvidania amegos.


----------



## ccartech (19 Mar 2022)

No iremos a la guerra con Rusia / No habrá zona de exclusión aérea. Secretario de Defensa de EE. UU.: 
Joe Biden ha dejado claro que Estados Unidos no peleará en Ucrania. 
Estamos haciendo todo lo posible para que Ucrania pueda proteger su territorio.


----------



## crocodile (19 Mar 2022)

Han pasado 23 días desde el inicio de la operación militar especial - es hora de resumir los resultados intermedios

Para el componente multimedia:

El resultado más tangible de la operación es un cambio en la política de información del estado en el campo de la defensa. Si en los primeros días observábamos el típico enfoque burocrático del Ministerio de Defensa, hoy ya no es necesario hablar de ello desde la palabra para nada.

Todos los días se publican imágenes de la destrucción por incendios de instalaciones críticas, todos los días vemos cómo la ráfaga de información está cobrando impulso. Si inicialmente ese lado dominaba el espacio de los medios, ahora las capacidades de información de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se han visto gravemente socavadas.

Esto se evidencia directamente por la intención de la parte ucraniana de limitar tanto como sea posible el acceso de su propia población a los medios rusos y Telegram.

Por componente de combate:

Un aspecto aparte son los mercenarios extranjeros. Ante nuestros ojos, la tesis sobre los extranjeros poderosos que van de safari a los rusos en realidad fue anulada, al menos informativamente. El ataque a la cordillera de Yavoriv se llevó a cabo en el momento adecuado en el lugar adecuado. Los extranjeros se dieron cuenta de que eran carne de cañón, y la histeria en las redes sociales llegó al segmento ruso.

Las pérdidas iniciales en mano de obra y equipos no se pueden comparar con las pérdidas de hoy. No importa cuán cínico pueda sonar, pero la selección natural rechazó a los comandantes ineptos y francamente estúpidos que descuidaron el entrenamiento de combate. Hubo una reevaluación bastante seria del sistema de logística y seguridad de las columnas en la marcha.

Sí, hay pérdidas técnicas. Pero el ejemplo de las divisiones de tanques individuales muestra que las unidades simplemente regresaron al PPD, tomaron equipo nuevo, porque el viejo tuvo que ser abandonado debido a errores en la logística y, habiendo ajustado todos los planes, regresaron.

Los problemas de organización de las comunicaciones se resuelven progresivamente de la misma manera, incluso en los territorios liberados.

El hecho de que la versión dura de la "Primavera de Crimea" no funcionó ya fue entendido por todos. Las tácticas han cambiado, las actitudes han cambiado, las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa se han amargado, han aprendido a trabajar en el modo correcto y necesario. Las imágenes satelitales de hoy de MAXAR con equipo excavado y equipado con posiciones de tiro completas son otra confirmación de esto.

Y la destrucción selectiva de instalaciones estratégicamente importantes y áreas de despliegue de tropas indica que a las Fuerzas Armadas de RF no les importan los civiles que se utilizan como "escudos humanos".

Según el componente económico:

La dirigencia del país ha optado por devolver solo las tácticas. Uno puede tener diferentes actitudes hacia los problemas económicos y las formas de resolverlos: todos son muy conscientes de la presencia de cabilderos en ciertos círculos e intentan resolver todo en el mundo, convirtiendo a la Federación Rusa en un cadáver político. Pero el discurso de Putin en Luzhniki atestigua que se decidió apelar al pueblo a través de la memoria histórica. Este es un movimiento de tecnología política muy fuerte. Y la población, con el pretexto de luchar contra el nazismo, está lista para brindar un gran apoyo a las acciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en Ucrania. Y reajustar.

Pero es importante entender que los recursos de este apoyo no son infinitos. El vicepresidente de la Duma de la ciudad de Moscú, Andrei Medvedev @MedvedevVesti, lanzó el proyecto #ourbusiness: estos son consejos reales de representantes comerciales reales sobre cómo hacer que la transición económica sea lo más fácil posible. Al menos para una serie de industrias. Esto no es una revisión masiva. Pero incluso mejorará significativamente la situación económica del país.

Los grandes minoristas siguen enfocados en el deseo de "cortar el botín". De ahí la escasez de bienes domésticos creada artificialmente, porque los comerciantes individuales decidieron retener los bienes para ganar dinero con la población (del principio "Tengo los bienes hoy, los venderé a un precio más alto en una semana"). Pero estamos seguros que les espera una cálida bienvenida a través de la FAS.

❗ El resultado principal: dado que lanzamos una operación militar especial, dado que proclamamos la desnazificación y la construcción del espacio posucraniano como nuestro objetivo, debemos llevar esto a su conclusión lógica.
#Rusia Ucrania


----------



## vladimirovich (19 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Putin, de cara a su parroquia, ya ha ganado. Las republiquetas del donbass ya son independientes y eso ya es una ganancia territorial.
> 
> Han alimentado a los rusos OCHO años con las brutalidades ucranianas contra la gente de donbas... la mayoria de los rusos tenian ganas de ese desquite y por eso en una conurbacion de 23 millones de habitantes tienes solo a un puñado de miles, en su inmensa mayoria chavales proocidentales manifestandose: esto en idioma ruso es, maricones y pacifistas. Nadie va a mover un dedo por ellos y tristemente se van a calzar unas condenas de muchos muchos años en Kolyma, ciudad de vacaciones.
> 
> ...



1) Los rusos no son tan subnormales como para creerse que la operación Z sea una victoria.
2) Las republiquetas están donde estaban, con el ejército ucros plantado a 10 km del centro de Donetks, el frente ahí no ha avanzado ni 100 metros.
3) Zelensky no le va a validar ni un cm2 a Putin, no puede, ni los ultras ucranianos ni USA se lo permitirían.
4) Terminar esto en 1 mes, o menos es lo que quiere Putin, Usa le quiere ahí metido desangrándose para años, hasta que el mismo pueblo ruso implore que le manden un country manager de Washington para dirigir el país.
5) La reinstrumentacion de la economía?...si algo he leído sobre eso, creo que India ya le está comprando petróleo 25 % por debajo de mercado y China imagínate le pagará con descuento mínimo del 50 %.
6) Las cabezas nucleares, primero a ver si funcionan mejor que el resto del ejército y si los gringos no se las revientan según salen de los silos..pero bueno parece que eso ya es lo único que le queda a Rusia, sin ejército, sin economía, sin prestigio, sin líder, solo eso, ah y los gringos también tienen y esas seguro que si funcionan.


----------



## ccartech (19 Mar 2022)

Tanques rusos en la región de Belgorod. Van en dirección a Kharkov.


----------



## ccartech (19 Mar 2022)

Se llevaron a cabo una serie de ataques aéreos contra objetos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Sumy.


----------



## NPI (19 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Verguenza me da esa publicación . se ve que no son ni los mismo vehiculos de arriba, ni la misma carretera.



La PROPAGANDA cada día que pasa es más mala y más patética


- The Economist 
- Royal United Services Institute (RUSI)


----------



## ccartech (19 Mar 2022)

Video de ataques rusos masivos en el territorio de la planta metalúrgica de Azovstal en Mariupol, donde se encuentran las posiciones y equipos del regimiento de Azov.


----------



## ccartech (19 Mar 2022)

Ministerio de Defensa ruso: Continuando con la ofensiva exitosa, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF avanzaron a una profundidad de hasta 6 kilómetros en un día y alcanzaron la línea Novoukrainka-Shakhterskoye.


----------



## azazel_iii (19 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Nos está dando la impresión de que todos los actores se están moviendo donde precisamente los queire tener EEUU. Parece que estamos gobernados por una banda de idiotas. Repasemos:
> 
> 
> Putin mete la pata invadiendo Ucrania.
> ...



Creo que esta vez estamos en el lado perdedor. Como China gire a la esfera rusa estamos jodidos. Lo único bueno va a ser una reindustrialización brutal de las democracias occidentales.


----------



## Zappa (19 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Putin, de cara a su parroquia, ya ha ganado. Las republiquetas del donbass ya son independientes y eso ya es una ganancia territorial.
> 
> Han alimentado a los rusos OCHO años con las brutalidades ucranianas contra la gente de donbas... la mayoria de los rusos tenian ganas de ese desquite y por eso en una conurbacion de 23 millones de habitantes tienes solo a un puñado de miles, en su inmensa mayoria chavales proocidentales manifestandose: esto en idioma ruso es, maricones y pacifistas. Nadie va a mover un dedo por ellos y tristemente se van a calzar unas condenas de muchos muchos años en Kolyma, ciudad de vacaciones.
> 
> ...



Si lo que dices es cierto, mis sospechas se confirman.

Los ganadores del conflicto son, por orden:

- China: De perfil en todo el conflicto, gana nuevos socios comerciales en exclusiva (Rusia y quizás India, en un triunvirato asiático) y no se mancha las manos.
- EEUU: Si. Pese a todo, para ellos es una victoria. Europa ya no les hace frente comercialmente, y volvemos a la guerra fría. EEUU sabe jugar al juego del enemigo terrible (la HORDA) por el cual, todos los americanos deben estar unidos.
- India: Se desacopla finalmente de los anglocabrones, a los que odia a muerte, y se pega a los que tiene cerca. Los cagaplayas son muy dantescos y todo lo que quieras, pero el POTENCIAL de ese país es inmenso.
- Rusia: Es la que, en mi opinión, menos gana con todo esto. Creo que su preferencia habría sido el NordStream2 y la posibilidad de acercarse más a Europa (o de acercar a Europa a ellos ). Pero mantiene el tipo, gana prestigio, y quizás no les vaya tan mal con los nuevos socios.

Y los perdedores, por orden:

- UE: Es una puta catástrofe. La UE, como carece de ejército y es en esencia una colonia de EEUU, se tiene que tragar toda la mierda. No solo nos quedamos sin gas barato, sino que nuestros "aliados" han logrado desactivar cualquier acuerdo económico con los ganadores.
- España: Nosotros, como de costumbre, los más tontos de todos. Con Viruelo a la cabeza diciendo soplapolleces y queriendo ganar protagonismo, estoy seguro de que cuando termine la gresca, alguna nos caerá. No hay más que ver que el ESPAÑOL de la OTAN es quien se ha comido la mierda.
- Ucrania: La nueva diáspora en Europa. A saber la de millones que ya no van a volver por allí ni de coña.

La nueva guerra fría.

Y, lo más importante: EEUU no pierde, porque Europa se hunde, y por tanto, no recurre a la opción nuclear. Eso si, nos van a vender todo carísimo y con todas las mierdas transgénicas y demás historias que nunca se han aprobado en la UE. 

Vamos a comer papeles verdes hiperinflacionados con el símbolo del dólar en Europa hasta que nos salgan por el culo.


----------



## ccartech (19 Mar 2022)

Las imágenes de First Person PoV muestran las acciones de los voluntarios brasileños de la Legión Internacional de Ucrania durante los enfrentamientos con las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Mar 2022)

ha llegado ya la lava al mar?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (19 Mar 2022)

pinzas, dos fuentes que no conozco


----------



## Teuro (19 Mar 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 989371
> 
> 
> [Forwarded from Malek dudakov]
> ...



Estos no van a estar fuera de la UE más de 10 años, y si no al tiempo.


----------



## rejon (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (19 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> pinzas, dos fuentes que no conozco




supuestas fotos del tema



vídeos 



fotos jodidas



Spoiler


----------



## keylargof (19 Mar 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> ha llegado ya la lava al mar?



Genio


----------



## ccartech (19 Mar 2022)

Trabajo de demolición del aeropuerto de Lviv por Kalibr s "El comando aéreo ucraniano "Zapad" declaró que, según datos preliminares, seis misiles de crucero fueron disparados contra Lviv desde un submarino en el Mar Negro"


Los misiles demolieron este cuartel de UA / Ukrop en Nikolaev, RIP
cómo no lo lograron


----------



## Teuro (19 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Los mejores mapas para representar las superficies reales son los basados en el sistema de proyección Peters en los que Rusia aparece de forma realista mas o menos con el doble de extensión que los USA
> 
> Proyección de Peters - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Hagamos la proyección que hagamos España sigue igual, no hay manera de que aumentemos superficie.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (19 Mar 2022)

_Zelensky acaba de invocar a MLK Jr para pedir una zona de exclusión aérea. “Tengo una necesidad. Necesito proteger nuestro cielo. Necesito tu decisión... exactamente lo mismo que sientes cuando dices 'Tengo un sueño'”.

¿A qué truco de K St PR se le ocurrió comparar la lucha por los derechos civiles con la Tercera Guerra Mundial?

___

Como sospechaba, el discurso "Tengo una necesidad" de Zelensky de nubes en forma de hongo sobre Europa fue escrito en Washington DC, específicamente por Daniel Vajdich, un cabildero de la industria del gas y el petróleo de Ucrania y agente extranjero registrado_.


----------



## Gotthard (19 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Canada se queda sin armas. De verdad que no es coña. Acaban de decir que no pueden mandar mas a Ucrania por que tienen problemas de inventarios.



Amos, no me jodas, si lo que han enviado son material a punto de caducar con mas de 40 años. El hamego Justin el problema que tiene es que tiene a los paisanos de canada altamente hasta los huevos con su mierda de politica woke y por otro lado los canadienses desde que se destetaron del imperio britanico tras la 2GM nunca les han molado las aventuras de seguirle el juego a su vecino de abajo.

_Canada has shipped out 4,500 M72 rocket launchers *(guerra de vietnam) *
and 7,500 hand grenades (M1 americanas?), 100 Carl-Gustaf M2 anti-tank launchers with 2,000 rounds. *(guerra fria) *
In addition, they have sent two tactical aircraft,* (supongo que se refieren a helicopteros, la RCAF no tiene ese tipo de aparatos en ala fija)*
helmets, body armour, gas masks, cameras, drones, mountains of field rations, and rare night vision gear. _

Y hay que tener en cuenta que la mayoria de ese material esta en manos de fulanos que hacen la guerra por su cuenta y que revenderan todo eso en el mercado de armas en breve. Va a haber una saturacion en el mercado negro de armas historica.

Ademas, por su posicion geografica Canada puede permitirse rupturas de stock militar. ¿Quien va a invadir Canadá? ¿Un ejercito de esquimales montados en renos?


----------



## ccartech (19 Mar 2022)

Los medios georgianos informaron y anunciaron que dos voluntarios georgianos, Davit Ratiani y Gia Beruashvili, que participaron en enfrentamientos en la dirección de Irpin contra las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, murieron durante los enfrentamientos.


----------



## piru (19 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>




Cabrían en ese agujero:



Estos dos?


----------



## Zappa (19 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Nos está dando la impresión de que todos los actores se están moviendo donde precisamente los queire tener EEUU. Parece que estamos gobernados por una banda de idiotas. Repasemos:
> 
> 
> Putin mete la pata invadiendo Ucrania.
> ...



Mis dieces, caballero.
Un análisis impecable de la situación.


----------



## ccartech (19 Mar 2022)

los almacenes de productos de pintura y barniz están ardiendo en Sumy.


----------



## Minsky Moment (19 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hagamos la proyección que hagamos España sigue igual, no hay manera de que aumentemos superficie.



Podemos invadir Andorra. Es una idea.


----------



## Gotthard (19 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Esto acaba con Argelia cortándonos el gas.



Ni cotiza que el domingo Argelia tendra una averia seria en el atraque del gasoducto y un par de plantas de licuado se averiaran tambien.


----------



## crocodile (19 Mar 2022)

Imposible seguir el hilo , algo pasa el foro va loco. Censura de los amos USA/OTAN ?.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo te hablo de Putin y de Rusia.
> No hagas más el ridículo con eso.
> Te lo digo por tu bien vamos, que a mí se sopla la polla lo que hagas



qué sabrás tú lo que están cocinando las élites extractivas .
te voy a dar una pista pasmón :

Al desvelar Zapatonto quienes son sus jefes , nos está diciendo quienes están detrás de los atentados de los trenes de Atocha. 
De la misma manera que " la revolución de los claveles " tan chupiguays que tanto empujan a celebrar los atrofiados portugueses y también aplauden en los medios españoles ( que pertenecen a los chinos ) , supuso la pérdida de las colonias africanas y fíjate tú , donde está ahora China forrándose. 


Cuando te leas a Sun Tzu como hice yo , entre otros muchos libros, es posible que tengas una visión más clara de lo que está pasando. 

Mi consejo es que NO TE CREAS NADA ! Lógicamente si en las guerras hay espías es porqué siempre dicen lo contrario de lo que es. 











El fondo chino Hontai Capital se convierte en el tercer accionista de Atresmedia


Después de comprar Mediapro, será el dueño del 4,3% del capital del segundo grupo audiovisual español.




www.elespanol.com













Un fondo chino compra el 54,5% de Imagina por 900 millones de euros


El fondo chino Orient Hontai Capital está ultimando la compra de la mayoría del capital de Imagina, la productora audiovisual surgida de la fusión d




www.mediaset.es






( sin contar con los testaferros criminales hijos de puta enemigos de España declarados como Roures y en cuyas manos está la interpretación de la realidad a la borregada ) 









Jaume Roures, el multimillonario de extrema izquierda dueño de Mediapro y fundador de La Sexta, fue detenido en 1983 acusado de colaborar con ETA | Noticiero Universal


Jaume Roures Jaime Robles Lobo, el multimillonario de extrema-izquierda dueño de Mediapro y fundador de La Sexta y del diario Público, que se presenta públicamente como Jaume Roures…




noticierouniversal.com










José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero llama a poner a Estados Unidos en "una situación imposible"


José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero llamando a que China y la Unión Europea se alíen contra EEUU y lo "pongan en una situación imposible". Las polémicas palabras las pronunció el 15 mayo




www.elmundo.es














Un enloquecido Zapatero insta a aliarse con China y la Venezuela chavista para poner a EEUU 'en una situación imposible' - Periodista Digital


Es de hace algún tiempo, pero merece la pena verlo, porque el tipo sigue en las mismas. Y haciendo millones. Fue José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero en 2004 quien sembró la semilla del guerracivilismo en la sociedad española y 16 años después, tras haberse dedicado con ahínco al pingüe negocio de...




www.periodistadigital.com


----------



## PutoNWO (19 Mar 2022)

Fenomenal caza, parece confirmarse


----------



## Fauna iberica (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Mar 2022)

Ucranios desorcomilitarizando Ucrania


----------



## Gotthard (19 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> supuestas fotos del tema
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puta guerra tete. El horror.


----------



## Alvin Red (19 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> 1) Los rusos no son tan subnormales como para creerse que la operación Z sea una victoria.
> 2) Las republiquetas están donde estaban, con el ejército ucros plantado a 10 km del centro de Donetks, el frente ahí no ha avanzado ni 100 metros.
> 3) Zelensky no le va a validar ni un cm2 a Putin, no puede, ni los ultras ucranianos ni USA se lo permitirían.
> 4) Terminar esto en 1 mes, o menos es lo que quiere Putin, Usa le quiere ahí metido desangrándose para años, hasta que el mismo pueblo ruso implore que le manden un country manager de Washington para dirigir el país.
> ...



Coño, no te cansas, pide plaza en TV1 que ahí te darán más pasta, aquí predicas en el desierto.
Nota. Venga que tienes madera de youtuber, monta tu canal y subes tu películas, así monetizaras tu vida.

_(A ver si lo hace y nos deja tranquilos  )_


----------



## alnitak (19 Mar 2022)

5. 20 taxis de Madrid irán a Polonia para llevar ayuda humanitaria y traer prostitutas ucranianas. (El Mundo)


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Mar 2022)

O deberia decir desorcorruseando Ucrania


----------



## kelden (19 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Si lo que dices es cierto, mis sospechas se confirman.
> 
> Los ganadores del conflicto son, por orden:
> 
> ...



Como les salga bien la jugada los ganadores son Rusia y toda Asia menos Japón y Korea.

Ese es el bloque que va a tener más energía disponible, ese es el bloque que gana.

Rusia ha intentado durante 30 años forjar una alianza eurasiática prescindiendo de Estados Unidos pero Europa no ha respondido adecuadamente. Ahora ya claramente se va a forma una alianza ruso-asiática incluyendo oriente medio.

Estados Unidos podrá tirar un poco más frackeando a saco y convirtiendo su pais en un vertedero contaminado, pero europa está condenada. Los yankis, por no poder, no van ni a poder saquear Venezuela.


----------



## Gotthard (19 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Fenomenal caza, parece confirmarse
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 989772
> Ver archivo adjunto 989773
> ...



Fenomenal caza tu madre. Son seres humanos.


----------



## bubibartra (19 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Pues lomad normal si tienes doble nacionalidad con un país que no tiene convenio con España. Como España usa dos apellidos y el resto uno siempre hay lío porque al no haber convenio España se niega a poner los apellidos al estilo del otro país y en el otro país sencillamente no hay doble apellido ..
si para colmo el padre es ruso añade el patriminico que España no sabe ni lo que es. O sea va con un pasaporte español con el apellido de madre que no sale en el ruso y uno ruso con el ptrominico y apellido del padre. Total que los nombres no se parecen en nada.ni el orden de apellidos. En uno figura un apellido materno que en el otro no y en el otro un patriminico que no figura en el otro..

. Por eso mejor ir con un solo pasaporte.pero vamos nada ilegal. Solo un lío resultante de que España no acepta la doble nacionalidad con casi ningún país y has de de llevar pasaportes con formas de apellidarse duferentes


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Fenomenal caza, parece confirmarse
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 989772
> Ver archivo adjunto 989773
> ...



Tremendo, que Dios los haya perdonado.

Parece que la inteligencia rusa está funcionando con una eficiencia letal.


----------



## PutoNWO (19 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Puta guerra tete. El horror.



El horror es otra cosa que hicieron en el 2014. Algunos de esos que ves son extranjeros, otros son nazis que cobran 300 al mes por matar. A mí me parece una foto para hacer un cuadro


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Mar 2022)

O desmilitarizando orconazirrusia


----------



## manodura79 (19 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El resultado del ataque con misiles Kalibr en las instalaciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Nikolaev en la base Palyanitsya
> 
> En la mañana había más de 30 muertos, ahora la cifra se ha ido a 50.



Estoy convencido de que este ataque ha sido como el del otro día al cuartel de los internacionales. No sonó la alarma antiaérea.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (19 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Tremendo, que Dios los haya perdonado.
> 
> Parece que la inteligencia rusa está funcionando con una eficiencia letal.



Exacto. Letal para su propio ejército.


----------



## ekOz (19 Mar 2022)

Buff ese ataque sorpresa ha entrado hasta la cocina


----------



## Gotthard (19 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Tremendo, que Dios los haya perdonado.
> 
> Parece que la inteligencia rusa está funcionando con una eficiencia letal.



Ya dieron aviso en el cuartel ese de mercenarios hace dos dias, que reventaron edificios de servicios y perdonaron los barracones.

Esta vez parece que ya han lanzado un ataque completo.

Escalofriante.


----------



## Rafl Eg (19 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Parece que empiezan a caerse del guindo los voluntarios respecto a los milicianos ucranianos.
> 
> Este salio por patas tras ver ejecutar a un civil arbitrariamente.



Pues otro testimonio más. Ya hay testimonios de parte del lado ukro (voluntarios y otros), de los propios civiles, hay material gráfico, etc, que evidencia cómo han estado actuando los paramilicos ukros contra la población, aterrorizándola, acribillándola o usándola de rehén.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Mar 2022)

NO SON LOS ESTADOS UNIDOS , NO ES RUSIA , NO ES CHINA , NO ES ESPAÑA ...

SON PERSONAS LAS QUE ESTÁN DETRÁS DE LAS DECISIONES ! 

El ejército de Estados Unidos está en manos diferentes que si hubiese ganado Trump, de la misma manera que el ejército de España está a las órdenes de los jefes de Sánchez .

¿ qué es un país ? el territorio o la gente que está encima ? 

¿ y si hay una desbandada de millones de Ucranianos que no vuelven a las tierras más fértiles del planeta ¿ lo repueblan con gentes de otras tierras ? los albanokosovares , que son musulmanes, primero eran de Albania y ahora son de un nuevo país en cuya guerra de secesión de Yugoslavia trabajó Sánchez para ese bando musulmán. 









El islam y Occidente


El conflicto en los Balcanes puede convertir la relación históricamente hostil entre el islam y Occidente en una relación amistosa, especialmente si s




elpais.com





¿ cómo es eso que los ucranianos de 18 a 60 años tienen la obligación de dar su vida por su patria y los inmigrantes que allí había pueden huir ?

si los inmigrantes no tienen los mismos deberes ¿ por qué tienen los mismos derechos ?


----------



## Alvin Red (19 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Como les salga bien la jugada los ganadores son Rusia y toda Asia menos Japón y Korea.
> 
> Ese es el bloque que va a tener más energía disponible, ese es el bloque que gana.
> 
> Rusia ha intentado durante 30 años forjar una alianza eurasiática prescindiendo de Estados Unidos pero Europa no ha respondido adecuadamente. Ahora ya claramente se va a forma una alianza ruso-asiática incluyendo oriente medio.



Tiempo al tiempo que Europa es vieja y puta, todos los países y nacionalidades saben cambiar de bando rápidamente.


----------



## PutoNWO (19 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Fenomenal caza tu madre. Son seres humanos.



Vete a chupar penes nazis si tanto te gustan, puto viejo lesbiano


----------



## Gotthard (19 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> El horror es otra cosa que hicieron en el 2014. Algunos de esos que ves son extranjeros, otros son nazis que cobran 300 al mes por matar. A mí me parece una foto para hacer un cuadro



Son paracaidistas ucranianos, estos no son milicia banderista ni mercenarios, que a esos por mi les pueden joder, mira los putos uniformes hostia, son soldados regulares. Les entra en el sueldo que les pasen estas cosas, pero no es de alegrarse.


----------



## alfonbass (19 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Coño, no te cansas, pide plaza en TV1 que ahí te darán más pasta, aquí predicas en el desierto.
> Nota. Venga que tienes madera de youtuber, monta tu canal y subes tu películas, así monetizaras tu vida.
> 
> _(A ver si lo hace y nos deja tranquilos  )_



Me flipa la mala costumbre que tenéis muchos en no escuchar más a la gente con la que estáis de acuerdo, sino, "al ignore"...me parece que precisamente a los que más hay que leer es a las personas con las que no estás de acuerdo, a las que dicen "eso" que enfada, es la única manera de tratar de encontrar nuestra propia visión, si no, no hay ninguna diferencia con poner la tele a que te pongan lo que "otros" decidan...

PD: No sé que cojones sería el problema de hacer un canal en YouTube, por cierto, ni porque lo tratas de "ridiculizar", la verdad


----------



## PutoNWO (19 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Fenomenal caza tu madre. Son seres humanos.



Aquí tienes para el desayuno de mañana


----------



## Gotthard (19 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Vete a chupar penes nazis si tanto te gustan, puto viejo lesbiano



Tu eres un psicopata de mierda. Al ignore, pedazo de gilipollas.


----------



## kelden (19 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Tiempo al tiempo que Europa es vieja y puta, *todos los países y nacionalidades saben cambiar de bando rápidamente.*



Este mes, y los últimos 30 años, van a ser recordados en el otro bando.


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Coño, no te cansas, pide plaza en TV1 que ahí te darán más pasta, aquí predicas en el desierto.
> Nota. Venga que tienes madera de youtuber, monta tu canal y subes tu películas, así monetizaras tu vida.
> 
> _(A ver si lo hace y nos deja tranquilos  )_



De desierto nada, cuenta con nuestro apoyo.

Dale duro, Vladimirovich !


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## El-Mano (19 Mar 2022)

Prophet dijo:


> Ruso al que sigo desde hace años hace interesante video de lo que dice la tv rusa, aunque el video es antiguo de los hechos ocurridos hasta el 6 de marzo para el que tenga tiempo y quiera ver lo que se dice desde el otro lado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo pusé aquí cuando lo publicó. Yo lo ví a velocidad 1x25 o 1.5, se entiende bién y se ahorra tiempo.


----------



## lasoziedad (19 Mar 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> ha llegado ya la lava al mar?



Dentro de 15 dias


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Me flipa la mala costumbre que tenéis muchos en no escuchar más a la gente con la que estáis de acuerdo, sino, "al ignore"...me parece que precisamente a los que más hay que leer es a las personas con las que no estás de acuerdo, a las que dicen "eso" que enfada, es la única manera de tratar de encontrar nuestra propia visión, si no, no hay ninguna diferencia con poner la tele a que te pongan lo que "otros" decidan...
> 
> PD: No sé que cojones sería el problema de hacer un canal en YouTube, por cierto, ni porque lo tratas de "ridiculizar", la verdad



Igual que en el Hilo de Siria, cuatro comunistas pollavieja dándose la razón cual marujas en peluquería...
Y al que discrepa, fuera.

Para ignore el suyo.


----------



## Gotthard (19 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Pues otro testimonio más. Ya hay testimonios de parte del lado ukro (voluntarios y otros), de los propios civiles, hay material gráfico, etc, que evidencia cómo han estado actuando los paramilicos ukros contra la población, aterrorizándola, acribillándola o usándola de rehén.



Y lo que te rondare morena que va a salir cuando caiga Mariupol y los civiles empiecen a largar lo que han vivido. La hiel que tienen esos hijos de puta ni siquiera en los balcanes se ha visto. Ellos se consideran nordicos herederos de los varegos (tocate los cojones maripili) y para ellos cualquier otro ucraniano es un eslavo de mierda al que se puede hacer cualquier cosa.


----------



## Alew (19 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 985305



A Groenlandia le ha caído un pepino nuclear.


----------



## lostsoul242 (19 Mar 2022)

Para mi lo de Putin hoy en el estadio ha sido un pollazo en la boca de los medios que
a) decian que estaba casi moribundo
b) decian que estaba en un bunker
c) en Rusia la cabeza de Putin no vale nada porque toda Rusia se lo quiere cargar
POLLAZO ESTRATOSFERICO .
Y esperate al 8 de Mayo con el desfile del Dia de la Victoria , muy posiblemente consegida para ese dia en lo estrategico al menos . Con decenas de estandartes de los Azov-Pravy-etc...
Euronews por su puesto censura partes dejandolas en "stand-by" y retoca la voz de Putin en plan Paco (vamos que yo lo haria mejor , no se dejan de esuchar los "ñik" de los retoques) pero el video ahi esta como cagandose en el viejo ese de los pañales cagaos que tiene de rival en USA . Por supuesto con Trump no habriamos llegado a esto , Trump nunca toco los cojones con Ucrania en sus 4 años .

Slava Russia


----------



## kelden (19 Mar 2022)

lostsoul242 dijo:


> Para mi lo de Putin hoy en el estadio ha sido un pollazo en la boca de los medios que
> a) decian que estaba casi moribundo
> b) decian que estaba en un bunker
> c) en Rusia la cabeza de Putin no vale nada porque toda Rusia se lo quiere cargar
> ...



Para ese día van a reservar 300 ó 400 nazis para hacerlos desfilar encadenaos por la plaza roja ....


----------



## Alvin Red (19 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Me flipa la mala costumbre que tenéis muchos en no escuchar más a la gente con la que estáis de acuerdo, sino, "al ignore"...me parece que precisamente a los que más hay que leer es a las personas con las que no estás de acuerdo, a las que dicen "eso" que enfada, es la única manera de tratar de encontrar nuestra propia visión, si no, no hay ninguna diferencia con poner la tele a que te pongan lo que "otros" decidan...
> 
> PD: No sé que cojones sería el problema de hacer un canal en YouTube, por cierto, ni porque lo tratas de "ridiculizar", la verdad



Cuando no hay opiniones respaldadas, cuando todo es la repetición de lo mismo, una y otra vez sin dar ni un solo link (no digo ttwitter) ¿He pensar. que ese señor es un iluminado y los demás somos tontos?

Yo antes de poner una noticia me la miro 10 veces o una opinión y si, miro también lo que dice la gente que no piensa como yo, pero no me basta su palabra, me sirve un buen análisis respaldado con links que no lleven a una web de agip-pro.

No es pedir mucho, y creo que solo tengo al iluminado del ojo que todo lo ve en el ignore, o sea que soy de escuchar pero post bien razonados, sean del bando que sean.


----------



## kelden (19 Mar 2022)

Coño ... no lo sabía .... Pues van a repetir ... .


----------



## Mabuse (19 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Los rusos en retirada, de momento relativamente ordenada, en unas semanas puede ser una desbandada general



Se ve que en las gasolineras ucras les dieron el mapa equivocado, porque van camino de Varsovia.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Fenomenal caza tu madre. Son seres humanos.



Es un sinsentido criminal que Putin destripe a personas inocentes y lo destroce todo ....

" cuando podría haber usado la variante omicron-superchunga y no tendría que movilizar al ejército ni gastar ningún misil " 

incluso podría ganar pasta vendiéndoles las vacunas !


----------



## kerowsky1972 (19 Mar 2022)

Perdón por el ot pero me ha dejado un poco helado


----------



## alfonbass (19 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Cuando no hay opiniones respaldadas, cuando todo es la repetición de lo mismo, una y otra vez sin dar ni un solo link (no digo ttwitter) ¿He pensar. que ese señor es un iluminado y los demás somos tontos?
> 
> Yo antes de poner una noticia me la miro 10 veces o una opinión y si, miro también lo que dice la gente que no piensa como yo, pero no me basta su palabra, me sirve un buen análisis respaldado con links que no lleven a una web de agip-pro.
> 
> No es pedir mucho, y creo que solo tengo al iluminado del ojo que todo lo ve en el ignore, o sea que soy de escuchar pero post bien razonados, sean del bando que sean.



No todo el mundo tiene que dar datos que se analicen al milímetro, joder, mucho más si hablamos de puta guerra, donde sabemos que TODOS los bandos van a falsear datos.
Siempre se deben leer opiniones, sobre todo las ajenas, y sobre todo aquellas que menos valor te puedan dar, ¿por qué? Porque esas son las únicas que te pueden hacer buscar otra cosa, mirar en otra dirección en la que no esperabas y eso SI LLEVA A ESOS DATOS
Si yo fuera el calopez ese quitaba de inmediato la herramienta de ignorar, o por lo menos de una manera tan "fácil", al foro se debería venir bien lloradito de casa (no lo digo por ti, que conste, sino por todos).


----------



## SanRu (19 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Aquí tienes para el desayuno de mañana
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 989789



Acabo de conectarme ¿Los rusos acaban de hacer lo que no hicieron con la base cerca de Polonia? O sea, han atacado toda la bese, incluyendo los barracones?


----------



## lostsoul242 (19 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Coño ... no lo sabía .... Pues van a repetir ... .



En serio no lo sabias? pero si una de las fotos mas iconicas del Desfile de la Victoria de 1945 es tirando los estandartes de la Wehrmacht al suelo , por eso dije , un poco de coña , que tendran bastantes del Azovnato para ese dia .


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Mar 2022)

Mucho ojo !

Doscientos mil rusos hacinados en un estadio y ni una mascarilla ! 

Recuerden lo que dicen por la tele que tiene mucho miedo al contagio porque tiene cáncer terminal !! 
y por eso usó una mesa larga con Macrón. ( que mogollón de falacias nos cuentan !! ) 

















Baño de masas de Putin en Moscú: 200.000 rusos apoyan la “operación militar” contra Ucrania


“Gracias a los chicos que con armas en las manos defienden a los ciudadanos rusos en el Donbás”, dijo Serguéi Sobianin, alcalde de Moscú




www.larazon.es


----------



## ccartech (19 Mar 2022)

Las raquetas pequeñas no funcionan! - El jefe de policía de Mariupol se dirigió a Zelensky y admitió que los Stinger y otros MANPADS son esencialmente inútiles contra las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas.


----------



## Teuro (19 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Son los países más importantes del mundo aunque os joda a algunos....
> 
> O vas a pretender que pensemos que un pakistaní vive de puta madre....?



En realidad son las democracias frente a dictaduras, cleptocracias, teocracias y pseudodemocracias. Básicamente el mundo desarrollado frente al resto.


----------



## Alvin Red (19 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No todo el mundo tiene que dar datos que se analicen al milímetro, joder, mucho más si hablamos de puta guerra, donde sabemos que TODOS los bandos van a falsear datos.
> Siempre se deben leer opiniones, sobre todo las ajenas, y sobre todo aquellas que menos valor te puedan dar, ¿por qué? Porque esas son las únicas que te pueden hacer buscar otra cosa, mirar en otra dirección en la que no esperabas y eso SI LLEVA A ESOS DATOS
> Si yo fuera el calopez ese quitaba de inmediato la herramienta de ignorar, o por lo menos de una manera tan "fácil", al foro se debería venir bien lloradito de casa (no lo digo por ti, que conste, sino por todos).



Permito muchos lapsus y la discusión, no que no permito es el dogmatismo sin razonar.

Véase la prueba que he puesto antes de las armas supercavitantes, he sido atacado cuando hay un artículo de la wiki que las describe, su origen y quien las puede usar, ¿tan difícil es corroborar la información?

Conste que hago lo mismo de cualquier noticia sobre la que pueda opinar del lado pro-ruso, busco contrastar información, aunque yo tenga un sesgo pro-Donbass y por lo tanto pro-ruso.


----------



## Bimbo (19 Mar 2022)

kerowsky1972 dijo:


> Perdón por el ot pero me ha dejado un poco helado



Lol


----------



## ccartech (19 Mar 2022)

Habría pensado que desde el principio gente como Svoboda y Right-Sector estaban tomando las decisiones en Kiev. Azov no está contento con cómo va la guerra, pero creo que sus muchachos ya están a cargo.


----------



## ccartech (19 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia tiene información fidedigna de que miembros del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania volaron uno de los edificios del hospital de la ciudad de Dnepropetrovsk y quieren hacerlo mientras un avión ruso sobrevuela la ciudad, dijo el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso.

General de división Igor Konashenkov. Como señaló, los miembros del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania evacuaron al personal y los pacientes del hospital de la ciudad № 2 y luego minaron uno de los edificios.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (19 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Habría pensado que desde el principio gente como Svoboda y Right-Sector estaban tomando las decisiones en Kiev. Azov no está contento con cómo va la guerra, pero creo que sus muchachos ya están a cargo.



Ese Within Syria es un imbécil


----------



## Vilux (19 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> La suerte que han tenido es que les estan disparando desde mas de mil metros con fusileria estandar de pelotón. Llegan a tener un tipo con un SVL de precision y los trincha como pollos.



Ni eso. EL vídeo ha sido recuperado de un cadáver. Ya son todos fiambre.


----------



## kelden (19 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En realidad son las democracias frente a dictaduras, cleptocracias, teocracias y pseudodemocracias. Básicamente el mundo desarrollado frente al resto.



Es mucho más simple que todo eso. Simplemente los que han hecho posible nuestro nivel de vida, a costa del suyo, se han hartado. Esto era inevitable, deberíamos tomarlo con mas deportividad: que nos quiten lo bailao ...  

Para que lo entiendas: los españoles les dábamos espejicos a los indios a cambio del oro. Ahora les damos papelicos a cambio del petróleo. El problema es que los indios modernos tienen mejor garrote que los viejos ....


----------



## SanRu (19 Mar 2022)

kerowsky1972 dijo:


> Perdón por el ot pero me ha dejado un poco helado



Y a mi...

¿El rey (USA) está desnudo?

Todos empiezan a saberlo (China, Rusia, india EAU...) menos la UE? joder, espero que la bocaza de Borrel sobre los aviones sea que la UE también lo sabe


----------



## ccartech (19 Mar 2022)

Imagen satelital del resultado de un ataque con misiles en la planta de reparación de aeronaves de Lviv... y MIG azerbaiyanos destruidos


----------



## ccartech (19 Mar 2022)

Hay tanta desinformación relacionada con Ucrania que nunca habíamos visto nada igual, estamos mintiendo en una escala épica, advirtió la conocida periodista estadounidense Laura Logan, quien informa sobre guerras desde hace 35 años, en el canal de televisión " Voz americana real".


----------



## alfonbass (19 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Permito muchos lapsus y la discusión, no que no permito es el dogmatismo sin razonar.
> 
> Véase la prueba que he puesto antes de las armas supercavitantes, he sido atacado cuando hay un artículo de la wiki que las describe, su origen y quien las puede usar, ¿tan difícil es corroborar la información?
> 
> Conste que hago lo mismo de cualquier noticia sobre la que pueda opinar del lado pro-ruso, busco contrastar información, aunque yo tenga un sesgo pro-Donbass y por lo tanto pro-ruso.



En cualquier actividad humana existen las emociones, una emoción "contra Putin" o contra "Rusia" dice lo mismo que una "contra la OTAN", aunque no sea razonada. ¿Por qué, porque te da la opción de saber o de al menos entender que hay unas emociones distintas, ya está, esas son las que hacen que te informes, que busques esos datos, pero vamos, que tampoco me voy a poner a debatir esto, que realmente es una tontería, solo me refería como mala costumbre general de muchos de este foro en "mandar "al ignore" a todo el que no piensa como él, ni lo estoy personificando en nadie.


----------



## ccartech (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Mar 2022)

kerowsky1972 dijo:


> Perdón por el ot pero me ha dejado un poco helado



Belcebú visitando a Bashar


----------



## ccartech (19 Mar 2022)

Advertencia - Gráfico - Cuartel de Nikolaev después del impacto del misil





Spoiler: Fotos explicitas


----------



## HDR (19 Mar 2022)

Se nota muchísimo que Putin tenía todo esto planeado, desde hace mínimo 10 años. Todo lo que sucede es malo para la OTAN, en tanto que irrelevante o llevadero para Rusia. 

Mientras los de aquí han estado jugando a ver quién es más maricón, o más femiloca, o a ver cómo convencer a los niños de que se corten la polla con 5 años, los de allí han estado afilando el cuchillo.


----------



## bk001 (19 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Advertencia - Gráfico - Cuartel de Nikolaev después del impacto del misil



Contenido para adultos si no tienes cuenta en Twitter bla bla bla...


----------



## SanRu (19 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Hay tanta desinformación relacionada con Ucrania que nunca habíamos visto nada igual, estamos mintiendo en una escala épica, advirtió la conocida periodista estadounidense Laura Logan, quien informa sobre guerras desde hace 35 años, en el canal de televisión " Voz americana real".



no, siempre se ha mentido así, solo que ahora la guerra se transmite por cada movil de cada ciudadano y eso te da la opcion de contrastar.


----------



## NPI (19 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Ahora es cuando veo claro que Rusia está perdida... la comida basura no cierra...



Diferencias entre España y Rusia: 
- Centro comercial o restaurantes con bozal en España (LIBERTAD)
- Centro comercial o restaurantes sin bozal en Rusia (DICTADURA)


----------



## Focus in (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (19 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> En cualquier actividad humana existen las emociones, una emoción "contra Putin" o contra "Rusia" dice lo mismo que una "contra la OTAN", aunque no sea razonada. ¿Por qué, porque te da la opción de saber o de al menos entender que hay unas emociones distintas, ya está, esas son las que hacen que te informes, que busques esos datos, pero vamos, que tampoco me voy a poner a debatir esto, que realmente es una tontería, solo me refería como mala costumbre general de muchos de este foro en "mandar "al ignore" a todo el que no piensa como él, ni lo estoy personificando en nadie.



No puedo permitirme usar las emociones que me contraríen, las he de aceptar, aun retengo ciertos poderes de moderador y nunca los usos - el de banear no lo retengo - pero si el de eliminar y modificar post, que pensarías si yo hiciera eso a mi favor, dejaría de ser un foro abierto. por eso que pido es un poco de razonamiento en las opiniones a través de posts, coño, no me quitéis esta alegría  

_(Nota: Me he puesto un centenar de medallas)





_


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Mar 2022)

ARCHI








*" TAIWAN "*

especula alguien en los comentarios​

literally executing themembers of the new world order​4066​3348​558​500​i wont shut up until thejesuits are banished to antarctica​4066​3654​609​451​


MUCHAS MAS AQUI





Words equals 4066 in Gematria - English, Hebrew and Simple Gematria Calculator Values


Phrases equals 4066 in Gematria, Online Gematria Calculator with same phrases values search and words. English Gematria, Hebrew Gematria and Jewish Gematria and Numerology




www.gematrix.org




​


----------



## Teuro (19 Mar 2022)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Creo que esta vez estamos en el lado perdedor. Como China gire a la esfera rusa estamos jodidos. Lo único bueno va a ser una reindustrialización brutal de las democracias occidentales.



Ese es el problema, que China tiene más gente que la OTAN, UE, Japón y Australia juntos y de configurarse una nación con la unión de Rusia y China es una absorción de facto de Rusia por parte de China creando una masa de territorio continuo inmensa. Pero hay una cosa de lo que estoy seguro, en ningún caso China va a limitar con Polonia.


----------



## Focus in (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## ccartech (19 Mar 2022)

Preciso fuego artístico desatado en posiciones ocultas de UA cerca de Kiev


----------



## crocodile (19 Mar 2022)

Exmilitares españoles cruzan Europa para alistarse en la milicia.

«Vamos a Ucrania a hacer lo que sabemos hacer». Con esta contundencia habla uno de los exmilitares españoles que estos días se preparan para viajar al frente y plantar cara a la invasión rusa. 

Su exiguo petate es un buen ejemplo de que sabe lo que se hace. Ropa térmica y ligera, gorro polar, botas militares, chapas metálicas con nombre y grupo sanguíneo, gafas de sol polarizadas, un teléfono móvil básico –nada de última generación por los problemas que dan– documentación en regla y una bandera de España. 

Es la misma maleta con la que un par de voluntarios procedentes de la Península llegaron la pasada semana a Ucrania con un objetivo claro: poner su formación al servicio de David en una guerra en la que Goliat «ha cruzado todas las líneas rojas, empezando por los niños».

El ordenamiento jurídico de nuestro país permite que voluntarios españoles se alisten en el ejército ucraniano. 

abc.es

▫@ENTRE_GUERRAS▫


----------



## vettonio (19 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No puedo permitirme usar las emociones que me contraríen, las he de aceptar, aun retengo ciertos poderes de moderador y nunca los usos - el de banear no lo retengo - pero si el de eliminar y modificar post, que pensarías si yo hiciera eso a mi favor, dejaría de ser un foro abierto. por eso que pido es un poco de razonamiento en las opiniones a través de posts, coño, no me quitéis esta alegría
> 
> _(Nota: Me he puesto un centenar de medallas)
> 
> ...



¡Bah! Pocas me parecen.

Hasta que llegues a esto...


----------



## ccartech (19 Mar 2022)

Aquí hay un vistazo a los sobrevivientes que lograron escapar de Mariupol que no verás en CNN o NBC Rompen en llanto al describir cómo los nazis de Azov retuvieron a la población de la ciudad como rehén y "ejecutaron a los convoyes de civiles que intentaron evacuar" a Rusia.


----------



## ccartech (19 Mar 2022)

en el bosque de Kiev no queda nada de la policía del ejército de Ucrania, borrado de la faz de la tierra, trabajo ruso


----------



## alfonbass (19 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No puedo permitirme usar las emociones que me contraríen, las he de aceptar, aun retengo ciertos poderes de moderador y nunca los usos - el de banear no lo retengo - pero si el de eliminar y modificar post, que pensarías si yo hiciera eso a mi favor, dejaría de ser un foro abierto. por eso que pido es un poco de razonamiento en las opiniones a través de posts, coño, no me quitéis esta alegría
> 
> _(Nota: Me he puesto un centenar de medallas)
> 
> ...



Es que las personas no somos perfectas, o quizá esperamos mucho en un foro cuando ni siquiera sabemos qué demonios está haciendo la persona a la que leemos. Creo que esas emociones o esos enfados o incluso ese comentario despectivo hacia Putin, Biden o el vecino del quinto, también están dentro de lo que estamos viendo. Al final, una guerra es una desgracia no solo porque se maten PERSONAS sino porque se "diabolizan" las opiniones contrarias, A partir de ahí no te queda nada y por mucho que pidas datos, es lo que menos vas a encontrar en ese umbral.
A mi la alegría es llevar siempre la contraria, es una enfermedad que no tengo ni idea de como demonios tratar, pero tampoco quiero que me quiten esa alegría, coño, de decirle a alguien que no tiene razón...no pido demasiado....


----------



## vettonio (19 Mar 2022)

Hay que estar pendientes de la conversación Xi-Biden.


----------



## Rafl Eg (19 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> supuestas fotos del tema
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mucho me temo que se acabaron las bromas. Mas de 300 soldados ukros muertos de un solo golpe, y el otro día mas de 200 mercenarios de una tacada..


----------



## alfonbass (19 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Ese es el problema, que China tiene más gente que la OTAN, UE, Japón y Australia juntos y de configurarse una nación con la unión de Rusia y China es una absorción de facto de Rusia por parte de China creando una masa de territorio continuo inmensa. Pero hay una cosa de lo que estoy seguro, en ningún caso China va a limitar con Polonia.




China y Rusia van a terminar teniendo problemas en Siberia antes o después, lo sabe hasta mi abuela


----------



## Teuro (19 Mar 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Se nota muchísimo que Putin tenía todo esto planeado, desde hace mínimo 10 años. Todo lo que sucede es malo para la OTAN, en tanto que irrelevante o llevadero para Rusia.
> 
> Mientras los de aquí han estado jugando a ver quién es más maricón, o más femiloca, o a ver cómo convencer a los niños de que se corten la polla con 5 años, los de allí han estado afilando el cuchillo.



Y el caso es que los chinos lo llevan advirtiendo años: La ridícula y patética superioridad moral de los occidentales frente al resto del mundo. Pues ahí tenemos al resto del Mundo, parece ser que solo nos tienen aprecio los subsaharianos, y no es precisamente por nuestros ideales de democracia y tolerancia con las minorías.


----------



## Teuro (19 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> China y Rusia van a terminar teniendo problemas en Siberia antes o después, lo sabe hasta mi abuela



Le van a hacer un Texas.


----------



## kelden (19 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> China y Rusia van a terminar teniendo problemas en Siberia antes o después, lo sabe hasta mi abuela



Mucho antes de éso los tendrán, por ejemplo, Francia y Alemania para ver quien se queda con el último litro de gasolina. Te acuerdas de como se robaban las mascarillas unos a otros al principio del kobi? Pues con esto va a pasar parecido. En 10 años la UE ha saltao por los aires. Este mes hemos firmao nuestra sentencia de pobreza energética ..

Y fíjate que lo teníamos fácil para tirar igual otros 100 años .... Hay que ser torpe para hacer lo que hemos hecho ...


----------



## Katakroker (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Mar 2022)

Evacuación de helicorcopteros


----------



## PutoNWO (19 Mar 2022)

Y mi Coca?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Mar 2022)

helicopteros rodando? no existen contramedidas, nueva jugada maestra del khanato,



Simo Hayha dijo:


> Evacuación de helicorcopteros


----------



## Don Meliton (19 Mar 2022)

No se si se ha puesto ya, pero los usanos no estan contentos con la India y su idea de comprar petroleo ruso.


----------



## lostsoul242 (19 Mar 2022)

Sobre la intervencion de Rusia en Siria segun los pOTAnicos

a) ahhahha que cutres los rusos , vinieron a ayudar a los fracalosers de Siria pero aun asi les tienen rodeados y no avanzan
b) Cabrones! estan destruyendo las ruinas que dejaron nuestros amegos del HTS-ISIS-Al Nusra para esconderse del ejercito sirio .
c) RUSOSMALOS han matado civiles en la Aleppo en la que hemos destruido todo antes de que llegaran . Y eso que llevabamos un casco blanco!!! . Nos dejan sin armas Biden!
d) Han capturado Aleppo pero contratacaremos con los Javelins por 287 frentes
e) Bah han capturado Aleppo pero tenemos Deir Ezzor rodeada desde hace años y vamos a tomarla con todo el desierto que hay de por medio .
f) Puta Arabia , Israel y NAto no nos ayudan mas y ahora Siria y los rusos tambien tiene Deir Ezzor libre , se acabo el asedio!
g) ALLAHU AKBAR nos defenderemos a muerte en nuestros bastiones de Damasco y el Sur
h) Nos han echado a hostias en 3 dias , pero a los que hacemos con que nos rendimos nos dejan ir al norte , a Idlib
i) No hay derecho . Nos han atacado tambien en Idlib y nos han dejado un cachomierda de Idlib que mide menos que Mostoles ....pero venceremos .
j) años despues nadie discute en Siria a Al-Assad y la ayuda de Rusia , cosa que cuando la OTAN hizo lo suyo en Irak no tuvieron buena acogida entre la poblacion , antes de un mes ya les estaban matando por todas las ciudades . Murieron muchos mas yankis en 1 mes de post-conquista que en 1 mes de conquista .
k) Imagina comparar una accion economico-imperialista de saqueo por parte de una coalicion de Estados con la accion limitada de recuperar a un pueblo hermano para siempre en defensa propia mutua .

Aqui el mapa progresivo de la Guerra de Siria .


Si tu quieres conquistar adelante , nadie te querra alli . Pero si quieres anexionar , hazlo con cautela y muestrales que tu eres su salvador . Te acabaran queriendo . Rusia esta estrategicamente muy por delante de las estrategias de la OTAN desde el fracaso de la URSS en Afganistan .
El caso es que la estrategia de Rusia ahora fue la del Imperio español en muchos sitios , por eso en toda America se habla español .
Ademas hoy en dia si en una guerra rompes el eje de resistencia (Aleppo) el resto es un castillo de naipes . Una vez caidas Maripol y Jarkov el resto de Ucrania sera un castillo de naipes . Ni siquiera hace falta entrar en Kiev , la mayoria de los anti-rusos se han ido ya .
Pero entre los 2 millones que han huido por miedo y los 2 millones de pro rusos que se fueron de Ucrania desde 2014 ... ese pais volvera al redil . El Gran Oblast de Ucrania . Cuna del nacionalismo paneslavo antes de que Moscovia los rescatara de los mongoles .
Despues los tuvo que rescatar de los polacos , de Napoleon , de los ingleses , de los alemanes y de los yankis , pero bueno , ahi seguiran rescatandoles .


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Mar 2022)

y tan gordo, sale del cortijo del khan y se une a los productores a destajo de petroleo; hay que sustituir al oso apestoso. ha pasado idem con maduro.


----------



## Rafl Eg (19 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Exmilitares españoles cruzan Europa para alistarse en la milicia.
> 
> «Vamos a Ucrania a hacer lo que sabemos hacer». Con esta contundencia habla uno de los exmilitares españoles que estos días se preparan para viajar al frente y plantar cara a la invasión rusa.
> 
> ...



Ya hay que ser pringao y subnormal para ir a morir a una guerra al culo del mundo, y mas si es por motus propio


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Mar 2022)

¿ Por qué es tan difícil echar del gobierno a Bashar al Asad, Maduro o Zelensky ( qué necesitan una guerra devastadora )...


Y sin embargo fue tan fácil derrocar el gobierno del PP y echar a Rajoy con sólo señalarle la puerta?


O el gobierno de Trump que se supone que era la figura de poder más importante del mundo !


De la misma manera que amañaron las elecciones norteamericanas a la vista de todo el mundo, o la trama judicial con Rajoy, podrían haber hecho lo mismo con zelenski.

¿ De verdad que es necesario matar a miles de personas y destruir un país para quitar un presidente?


----------



## Don Meliton (19 Mar 2022)

Russia-India defense industry cooperation unaffected: Envoy (uniindia.com) 

Y este de un medio hindu, el embajador de Rusia en este pais indica que la colaboracion a nivel industrial-militar entre ambos paises no se va a ver afectada, recordando a los indios que considerarian la venta del sistema s 500 si estos tuvieran interes en su compra.

El 80% del material militar hindu es de procedencia rusa, por poner la noticia en contexto.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Mar 2022)

STORM







Putin recalled Ushakov’s words:
“These storms will go to the glory of Russia”








*¿ WHAT STORM MR PRESIDENT ?*



*HEADING TO THE STORM*



*SYLVERSTER STALLONE*





















espremos que aparezca Gandalf El Blanco



AUN ASI
TODO DEPENDE DE NOSOTROS
LOS CIUDADANOS.
NO ESPREMOSA AYUDA DE NADA NI DE NADIE
NOSOTROS
​


----------



## ccartech (19 Mar 2022)

Las tropas rusas liquidaron a 93 militantes nazis ucranianos que desertaron de Mariupol vestidos de civil, dijo el coronel general Mikhail Mizintsev, jefe del Centro Nacional para el Control de la Defensa de la Federación Rusa.


----------



## Bimbo (19 Mar 2022)

Es lo que llevo diciendo dias, el nivel de mofa internacional sobre usa es bestial. Los chinos ya es que tiran de memes para mofarse de usa, los follacabras pasan del viejo como de la mierda, los carasucias igual, rusia ha dicho que el emperador esta desnudo y se ha abierto la vea


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (19 Mar 2022)

Sobre los biolaboratorios.


Spoiler



Un documento que circula desde hace unos días. Imagino que hace referencia al proyecto que, según Rusia, pretende usar aves migratorias como armas biológicas. Uno de los proyectos que se han mencionado estos días se demonina *UP-4 Project: “Risk assessment of selected avian EDPs potentially carried by migratory birds over Ukraine”*. Tanto el general Konashenkov, portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa, como el general Kirillov, jefe de las unidades NRBQ del ejército ruso, hicieron referencia a este asunto. El documento procede del pack aportado por las autoridades rusas y filtrado, creo, por un medio digital (Russian Ministry of Defense Claims It Has Evidence of U.S.-Funded 'Bioweapons Research Labs' in Ukraine).


Spoiler





```
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/62hsNB8kC7MXPQ/4. Проект по изучению мигрирующих птиц UP-4/Презентация
```












O algo hay con este asunto de los biolabs, en mi opinión de mierda podría ser, o estamos ante los nuevos 8.500 litros de ántrax de Sadam Hussein. Quién sabe nada.


----------



## Don Meliton (19 Mar 2022)

Sobre la postura de China.

Why Do Many Chinese Sympathize With Russia in the Ukraine Conflict? – The Diplomat

Por cierto, para los pesaos de China va a ocupar Siberia, el articulo hace mencion a la idea.

_La sensación general en China es que Rusia tiene una fuerte tendencia a la expansión nacional y es más sensible a las necesidades de recursos, tierra y seguridad que la mayoría de los países. Esto puede explicar por qué los países vecinos de Rusia le temen desde la época de Pedro el Grande. También ayuda a explicar la importancia de consolidar las relaciones entre China y Rusia y mantener la estabilidad de la frontera norte durante los últimos 30 años. Desde el punto de vista de China, ésta fue la elección estratégicamente correcta._

Traducción realizada con la versión gratuita del traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator


----------



## BHAN83 (19 Mar 2022)

Sobre las marionetas usanas


----------



## Don Meliton (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## BHAN83 (19 Mar 2022)

¿Es Estados Unidos la Babilonia de las profecias bíblicas?


Al margen de que exista Dios o no. La Babilonia biblica era una sociedad multicultural (algo raro para la época) donde además estaba desterrada la élite del pueblo judío. En el EEUU actual ocurre algo parecido. La diferencia de IQ medio entre los Ashkenazim de Israel y los de Estados Unidos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> helicopteros rodando? no existen contramedidas, nueva jugada maestra del khanato,



Todo forma parte del plan de putin. A partir de ahora los helicópteros no volarán, si no que realizarán sus misiones de combate siendo remolcados por toda Ucrania con camiones. Hagedrec.


----------



## Don Meliton (19 Mar 2022)

Y ya que lo de los mig 29 se quedo en nada, pasamos al plan B, ofrecer a los ukros 100 drones switchblade para atacar los convoyes rusos.

US 'Switchblade' drones heading to Ukraine can target Russian vehicles and artillery: Pentagon official - ABC News


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Mar 2022)

Ultima ora: putin recluta africanos para ayudar con las repatriaciones de orcocadáveres.


----------



## raptors (19 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Mucho ojo con adoctrinar y hacer propaganda de guerra. No se pretende hacer el bando de los buenos y de los malos sino entender lo que está pasando.
> 
> Los que son héroes para un bando son traidores para el otro según sus intereses.
> 
> Me da que confundes la vida real con los videojuegos con los que te pasas horas



Ja ja ja por más que quieras aparentar neutralidad... con esa mmda de: _"No se pretende hacer el bando de los buenos y de los malos"_ solo confirma que das notas sesgadas a favor de Usa... con ese canalillo que recomiendas...

Aquí la mayoría ya somos adultos y no necesitamos de tu moralidad mojigata... aquí todos sabemos que Usa abusa de su poder y quiere someter a rusia... la historia de guerras que a propiciado Usa así lo confirma.... o que? segun tu hay que disertar sobre el bien y el mal y no condenar lo de las bombas atómicas que USA lanzó sobre la población civil...

*Ya no te comas la polla discursiva de Usa...*


----------



## raptors (19 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Economía de Rusia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mmm tengo varios dudas acerca de los datos que das...


----------



## Impresionante (19 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Evacuación de helicorcopteros


----------



## loveisintheair (19 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Lo de esta tarde en el estadio Luzhniki, ¿no parecía como la celebración de una victoria?.



Sí, creo que estaban celebrando el aniversario de la victoria en Crimea.


----------



## Epicii (19 Mar 2022)

Refugiado Ucraniano en Italia


----------



## raptors (19 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Porque Rusia no empieza a hacer incursiones aéreas masivas sobre las áreas cercanas a la frontera con Polonia?.
> Por ahí es donde está entrando el armamento que les están entregando a los ucronazis, deberían empezar ya y convoy que vean, volarlo en pedazos.
> Y desplazar tropas a esa frontera para cortar el paso por tierra.



Porque según ahi la población, me parece, si es hostil hacia rusia...


----------



## Oso Polar (19 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> supuestas fotos del tema
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rusia, comenzó a atacar blancos en el oeste de Ucrania al evidenciar que el nazismo esta muy arraigado en Ucrania, este es el segundo golpe grande en Leopolis y dos blancos puramente militares han sido vaporizados. Según las imágenes fácilmente llegan +100 de muertos a esto le sumamos +30 extranjeros que murieron en el anterior ataque y lo multiplicamos por un x3 de heridos y tenemos casi 500 bajas siendo conservadores.

Este es un mensaje a los militares ucranianos, ya no están seguros ni en el oeste y esto es solo el comienzo.

El efecto colateral de estos ataques con tantas bajas es que Rusia dispone de información y en estos momentos todos se deben estar mirando en la sala para ver quién es el espía.


----------



## Impresionante (19 Mar 2022)

Periodista estadounidense: estamos mintiendo sobre Ucrania en una escala épica

Hay tanta desinformación relacionada con Ucrania que nunca habíamos visto nada igual, estamos mintiendo en una escala épica, advirtió la conocida periodista estadounidense Laura Logan, quien informa sobre guerras desde hace 35 años, en el canal de televisión " Voz americana real".

El comportamiento de Logan de los medios estadounidenses según el sistema de que "Putin debe ser odiado y Ucrania debe ser amada y que no hay nada en el medio se ha comparado con la actitud de que eres un supremacista blanco o vas con una narrativa democrática sobre todo bajo el sol

También explicó por qué es cierto que los neonazis operan en Ucrania.


----------



## ccartech (19 Mar 2022)

Grandes reservas de Ukrop están inmovilizadas en Poposnaya, picadora de carne absoluta durante días, cuanto antes se agoten los activos, mejor Severodonetsk, todos los caminos de entrada y salida están bajo múltiples tipos de control de fuego, la mayoría de los militares de Ukrop no saldrán vivos de esto como parece o como prisioneros de guerra


----------



## ccartech (19 Mar 2022)

Enfrentamientos, misiles y ataques aéreos durante el 18 de marzo


----------



## Josant2022 (19 Mar 2022)

George W. Bush and Bill Clinton visit Ukrainian Church to lay flowers, pay respects


Former Presidents Bill Clinton and George W. Bush visited a Ukrainian church in a show of support as the country enters its fourth week of combating an invasion by Russia.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Impresionante (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## ZARGON (19 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Porque según ahi la población, me parece, si es hostil hacia rusia...



Entonces allí no tendrían que tener tanta exigencia con la puntera


----------



## Oso Polar (19 Mar 2022)

Katakroker dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 989862



No me había percatado de ese interesante detalle.


----------



## ccartech (19 Mar 2022)

Periodista: "¿Cómo maneja el presidente Biden los conflictos de intereses cuando se trata de sancionar a las personas que han hecho negocios con su familia?" 
@PressSec : "No tengo confirmación de la exactitud de ese informe. [... ] Ha seguido sancionando a los oligarcas".


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Mar 2022)

MEANWHILE





UN CONOCIDO EJECUTIVO DE BURISMA DE 60.000 EUROS AL MES


----------



## ccartech (19 Mar 2022)

Un cuarto general ruso murió durante los combates en la ciudad de Mariupol, afirmaron funcionarios ucranianos. . Andrey Sukhovetsky, Andrey Kolesnikov, Oleg Mityaev, Vitalii Gerasimov.


----------



## Impresionante (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Mar 2022)

Visores térmicos donados por países occidentales ya están en manos de los ucranios


----------



## ccartech (19 Mar 2022)

RIA informa que el aeropuerto de Mariupol ahora está completamente asegurado por la Milicia Popular de Donetsk


----------



## ccartech (19 Mar 2022)

Los ostentosos combatientes estadounidenses del Grupo de Observaciones Avanzada se vieron obligados a abandonar Ucrania debido a las grandes pérdidas en las batallas con las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas. Además, su página de Instagram fue bloqueada, lo que para los chicos es peor que todas las pérdidas.


----------



## ccartech (19 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania admitió que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania perdieron el acceso al Mar de Azov


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (19 Mar 2022)

Las tropas rusas liquidaron a 93 militantes ucranianos que desertaron de Mariupol vestidos de civil, dijo el coronel general Mikhail Mizintsev, jefe del Centro Nacional para el Control de la Defensa de la Federación Rusa. "Esta noche, 93 de ellos han sido eliminados, la ubicación del resto ha sido determinada por el rumbo de las comunicaciones por radio. La cuestión de su destrucción es cuestión de poco tiempo", dijo Mizintsev en una sesión informativa. Dijo que en los últimos dos días, parte de los militantes que suman entre 150 y 200 personas, usaron corredores humanitarios, vestidos de civil, abandonaron la ciudad y en grupos dispersos de 10 a 15 personas se movieron en dirección a Zaporozhye a lo largo del país. carreteras.


----------



## PutoNWO (19 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Las tropas rusas liquidaron a 93 militantes ucranianos que desertaron de Mariupol vestidos de civil, dijo el coronel general Mikhail Mizintsev, jefe del Centro Nacional para el Control de la Defensa de la Federación Rusa. "Esta noche, 93 de ellos han sido eliminados, la ubicación del resto ha sido determinada por el rumbo de las comunicaciones por radio. La cuestión de su destrucción es cuestión de poco tiempo", dijo Mizintsev en una sesión informativa. Dijo que en los últimos dos días, parte de los militantes que suman entre 150 y 200 personas, usaron corredores humanitarios, vestidos de civil, abandonaron la ciudad y en grupos dispersos de 10 a 15 personas se movieron en dirección a Zaporozhye a lo largo del país. carreteras.



Joder así si, encima por Bielorrusia están los partizanos buscando a desertores y los que huyen del Azov y se los entregan a Rusia. Me gustaría ser partizano y volar a nazis


----------



## Impresionante (19 Mar 2022)

*EEUU dice estar “preocupado” por la visita del presidente sirio a los Emiratos Árabes Unidos*





WASHINGTON (Sputnik) — Estados Unidos está decepcionado y preocupado por la visita del presidente sirio Bashar Assad a los Emiratos Árabes Unidos y no apoya los esfuerzos para legitimarlo, declaró el portavoz del Departamento de Estado, Ned Price.

"Estamos profundamente decepcionados y preocupados por este aparente intento de legitimar a Bashar Assad (...) Como ha reiterado el secretario (de Estado, Antony) Blinken, no apoyamos los esfuerzos para rehabilitar a Assad; y no apoyamos que otros normalicen sus relaciones (…) Hemos sido claros sobre esto con nuestros socios", dijo Price en un comunicado.
El presidente de Siria, Bashar Asad, viajó a los Emiratos Árabes Unidos y se reunió con el vicepresidente, primer ministro emiratí y mandatario de Dubái, el jeque Mohamed bin Rashid Maktum, informó la Presidencia siria.
"El presidente Bashar Asad visitó los EAU y se entrevistó con el vicepresidente, primer ministro y mandatario de Dubái, el jeque Mohamed bin Rashid Maktum", dice el comunicado.
Se trata de la primera visita oficial de Asad a los EAU desde el inicio de la crisis siria en 2011.

Los EAU expresaron que desean estrechar su cooperación con Rusia en los ámbitos energético y de seguridad alimentaria, según declaró el jueves el ministro emiratí de Asuntos Exteriores, Abdulá bin Zayed Nahyan.
"Necesitamos fortalecer nuestra cooperación con respecto a la energía y la seguridad alimentaria", dijo Nahyan en una reunión con su homólogo ruso, Serguéi Lavrov, celebrada el jueves en Moscú.
Subrayó que los EAU tienen por objetivo diversificar las áreas de la cooperación con Rusia.
El ministro emiratí precisó que también tiene previsto conversar con Lavrov sobre varias crisis, incluidas las que viven Ucrania, Irán, Yemen, Siria e Irak.




__





Cargando…






mundo.sputniknews.com


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Es normal que la OTAN se expanda, todo el mundo quiere formar parte de ella. Y todos sus miembros se han unido de forma voluntaria. SIn embargo orcorrusia es un país abominable, al que nadie quiere tocar ni con un palo y quien solo sabe relacionarse con otras naciones a base de coacciones, mentiras, amenazas y matanzas.


----------



## Impresionante (19 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Es normal que la OTAN se expa nda, todo el mundo quiere formar parte de ella. Y todos sus miembros se han unido de forma voluntaria. SIn embargo orcorrusia es un país abominable, al que nadie quiere tocar ni con un palo y quien solo sabe relacionarse con otras naciones a base de coacciones, mentiras, amenazas y matanzas.



Hasta China quiere ser de la OTAN


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Mar 2022)

VIVA LA MADRE RUSIA!!! SLAVA PVTIN!!!


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Hasta China quiere ser de la OTAN



meeeee, error. Les gustaría, pero uno de los criterios para formar parte de la OTAN es ser una democracia funcional.


----------



## Homero+10 (19 Mar 2022)

La culpa la tiene Putin


----------



## raptors (19 Mar 2022)

felino66 dijo:


> El hilo empieza a dar problemas, cambia la hora, me tira a la primera página, etc..
> 
> ¿Le pasa a alguien más?
> 
> @Harman igual es hora de abrir nuevo hilo.



*uff que bueno que te pasa eso...!!* no me malinterpretes... pensé que por estar viendo ligas de los _"trolls"_ ya se me había metido un virus... estaba a un paso de formatear mi pc... pero entonces vi tu mensaje.... te puedo contestar, que si, a mi tambien me pasa... igual me tira a la primera página, no me deja ver los zanxs... etc etc


----------



## raptors (19 Mar 2022)

loveisintheair dijo:


> Sí, creo que estaban celebrando el aniversario de la victoria en Crimea.



ja ja ja


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (19 Mar 2022)

Otro Dimitry fuera de combate por favor ahorrase el típico chiste de la vacuna


----------



## Homero+10 (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## raptors (19 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Fenomenal caza, parece confirmarse
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 989772
> Ver archivo adjunto 989773
> ...



según el ultimo reporte van arriba de 200 fiambres...


----------



## raptors (19 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Fenomenal caza tu madre. Son seres humanos.



Los mismos seres humanos que no tuvieron ninguna contemplación con las mujeres niños y ancianos de la región del donbass... Al menos estos son militares y no civiles como en la región del donbass... 

Tengo etica moral.. pero también reconozco que en alguna ocasiones esta bien.. este tipo de respuesta...


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Mar 2022)

Camión de transporte de munición ruso no tiene un buen día


----------



## Papa_Frita (19 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Las imágenes de First Person PoV muestran las acciones de los voluntarios brasileños de la Legión Internacional de Ucrania durante los enfrentamientos con las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.



Serán brasileños, pero el que habla lo hace en francés. Dice:

"Ça va? Nickel! Eh, les chars sont passés à côté de moi!"

(¿Qué tal? ¡De puta madre! ¡Hey, los carros (de combate) han pasado al lado mío!"

Edito: volviendolo a escuchar, tiene un acento raruno eso sí. Puede que africano. El que habla francés, francés no es.


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Mar 2022)

El HÉROE Zelensky se dirige al pueblo desde las calles de Kiev y anima a los ucranios a defender su tierra frente al orcoinvasor


----------



## raptors (19 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Ya dieron aviso en el cuartel ese de mercenarios hace dos dias, que reventaron edificios de servicios y perdonaron los barracones.
> 
> Esta vez parece que ya han lanzado un ataque completo.
> 
> Escalofriante.



consiguieron lo que buscaban...


----------



## Magick (19 Mar 2022)

Dinamarca está lista para enviar soldados a una misión de mantenimiento de la paz en Ucrania, dijo el ministro de Defensa, Morten Bødskov, después de que Polonia sugiriera que se debería llevar a cabo dicha misión: Euractiv.


----------



## Magick (19 Mar 2022)

La ministra de Defensa canadiense, Anita Anand, anunció a los canadienses que el gobierno de #Trudeau ha agotado sus existencias de armas en su apuro por ayudar a #Ucrania.

"Hemos agotado el inventario de las Fuerzas Armadas de Canadá", dijo Anand con nerviosismo.


----------



## Magick (19 Mar 2022)

El presidente Zelensky es un personaje muy malo que está trabajando con los globalistas en contra de los intereses de su propio pueblo. No me alejaré ni una pulgada de esa evaluación, nunca, sin importar cuán floridas sean las representaciones de él en los medios.


----------



## Mabuse (19 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Dinamarca está lista para enviar soldados a una misión de mantenimiento de la paz en Ucrania, dijo el ministro de Defensa, Morten Bødskov, después de que Polonia sugiriera que se debería llevar a cabo dicha misión: Euractiv.



Recordemos que lo de Corea fue una misión de paz de la ONU.








Guerra de Corea - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Red Star (19 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Dinamarca está lista para enviar soldados a una misión de mantenimiento de la paz en Ucrania, dijo el ministro de Defensa, Morten Bødskov, después de que Polonia sugiriera que se debería llevar a cabo dicha misión: Euractiv.



El ejército de Dinamarca tiene 56.000 efectivos, para hacernos una idea de lo mierdecilla que es. Por cierto, España tiene 136.000, Portugal 239.000 y Marruecos 346.000.


----------



## Mabuse (19 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Las imágenes de First Person PoV muestran las acciones de los voluntarios brasileños de la Legión Internacional de Ucrania durante los enfrentamientos con las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.



Habla demasiado alto y dispara demasiados tiros en cada ráfaga. Mal binomio.


----------



## Magick (19 Mar 2022)

Esto hace que 7 países miembros de la OTAN hayan declarado directamente que apoyarían una misión de mantenimiento de la paz de la OTAN en Ucrania, estos países son Eslovenia, Chequia, Polonia, Letonia, Lituania, Estonia y ahora Dinamarca, hay rumores de que Francia y Eslovaquia también votarían Sí.


----------



## Aksturiax (19 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> El HÉROE Zelensky se dirige al pueblo desde las calles de Kiev y anima a los ucranios a defender su tierra frente al orcoinvasor



Desde las calles de Kiev... 
En el arranque moviéndose canta a gritos el croma. Les ha cantado hasta a los que lo apoyan en los comentarios.


----------



## raptors (19 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Mucho ojo !
> 
> Doscientos mil rusos hacinados en un estadio y ni una mascarilla !
> 
> ...



Reunificacion de crimea... NO anexión....


----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Mucho me temo que se acabaron las bromas. Mas de 300 soldados ukros muertos de un solo golpe, y el otro día mas de 200 mercenarios de una tacada..



es un claro mensaje para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania

hasta ahora solo querian liquidar a los nazis y mercenarios extranjeros, con los soldados regulares tenian mas consideracion e intentaban una salida negociada y que se rindieran

despues del contraataque en la zona de Nikolayev inlcuido el ataque a un aerodromo, les han devuelto la moneda atacando la sede de la 79 brigada, asi que los militares ucranianos ya saben que no van a tener el beneficio de la duda y si hacen movimientos hostiles les daran con la mayor contundencia


----------



## raptors (19 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Mucho ojo !
> 
> Doscientos mil rusos hacinados en un estadio y ni una mascarilla !
> 
> ...



Ladren perros..!! se sigue avanzando... tragate esa conmemoración en crimea perro ataraxio...!! ja ja ja


----------



## Magick (19 Mar 2022)

Un Osprey con cuatro marines desaparecido en las maniobras de Noruega.

Estamos al tanto de un percance relacionado con un MV-22B Osprey del Cuerpo de Marines de EE. UU.
asignado a II MEF en Noruega esta noche. Se dará a conocer más información
aquí a medida que esté disponible.


----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> REcordemos que lo de Corea fue una misión de paz de la ONU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



una mision de paz que acabo con el exterminio del 20% de la poblacion coreana y gracias , porque McArthir queria lanzar varias docenas de bombas atomicas, cosa que no paso porque le quitaron el mando y le enviaron de regreso a casa


----------



## raptors (19 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Permito muchos lapsus y la discusión, no que no permito es el dogmatismo sin razonar.
> 
> Véase la prueba que he puesto antes de las armas supercavitantes, he sido atacado cuando hay un artículo de la wiki que las describe, su origen y quien las puede usar, ¿tan difícil es corroborar la información?
> 
> Conste que hago lo mismo de cualquier noticia sobre la que pueda opinar del lado pro-ruso, busco contrastar información, aunque yo tenga un sesgo pro-Donbass y por lo tanto pro-ruso.



Nomas un punto.. consultar la wikipedia.. no es lo mismo que consultar una fuente proUsa...??


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (19 Mar 2022)

Aksturiax dijo:


> Desde las calles de Kiev...
> En el arranque moviéndose canta a gritos el croma. Les ha cantado hasta a los que lo apoyan en los comentarios.



jojojo FalseFlaginsky strikes again









---> BOOOOOOOOOOOM!: "Zelensky está en Polonia,no en Kiev se reunió con los primeros ministros de Polonia, Chequia y Eslovaquia en Przemysl el dia 15"


https://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2022/03/john-helmer-zelensky-himself-is-now-in-polish-hands-march-15-summit-with-polish-czech-and-slovenian-prime-ministers-in-przemysl-poland-not-kiev.html https://www.nakedcapitalism.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/03/00-Zelensky-624x336.jpg Una...




www.burbuja.info













PARA LOS COMMUNITY MANAGERS OTANISTAS, ZELENSKY NO FUE A POLONIA (ESO ES PROPAGANDA DEL KREMLIN) Y A LA VEZ HUMILLÓ A PUTIN POR IR A POLONIA


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/booooooooooom-zelensky-esta-en-polonia-no-en-kiev-se-reunio-con-los-primeros-ministros-de-polonia-chequia-y-eslovaquia-en-przemysl-el-dia-15.1727246/#lg=attachment988433&slide=0 aqui admite que le suda el contenido de la noticia y solo viene...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Magick (19 Mar 2022)

Más sobre el Kaliber en la 79 Brigada en nikolaev. 18+:









Photos 18+: Russian Kalibr Missile Hit Ukrainian Military Facility In Mykolaiv. Dozens Of Casualties Reported


On March 18, the Russian Kalibr missile hit the military facility of the Armed Forces of Ukraine in the city...




southfront.org


----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)

Informe de Andrey Filatov desde Mariupol. Mariupol: 
La milicia popular de la RPD está luchando contra los francotiradores del batallón nacional Azov. “También tenemos un francotirador sentado allí, espero que controle desde dónde disparan. En general, ahora está haciendo clic, ahora están tratando de golpearlo desde un vehículo blindado de transporte de personal. Nuestro francotirador, en mi opinión, su ángulo no es el mismo, sostiene un rascacielos, y resulta que esta liendre está un poco a la izquierda.


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Mar 2022)

Soldado ucranio con equipo de visión nocturna de 40.000 dólares. Empieza a llegar la ayuda.


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Mar 2022)

Rumores de que lo ucranios se han cepillado a otro orcogerifalte, general andrey mornichev, en Kherson



Y para los que saben atar cabos, el director de la agencia americana de inteligencia DIA ha dicho que la coperación en inteligencia con Ucrania está siendo revolucionaria


----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)

a la gente que manda en USA no les importan una mierda las personas que viven en USA, solo les importa el negocio y la droga es uno de los mas lucrativos

si mueren 100000 al año por drogas y muchos mas de otras cosas o de no recibir atencion medica, entonces un par de millones de moros, negros y panchos llegaran a rellenar el hueco para que la picadora de carne siga girando


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Mar 2022)

9 ambulancias donadas por irlanda se dirigen a Ucrania.


----------



## Mabuse (19 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Nomas un punto.. consultar la wikipedia.. no es lo mismo que consultar una fuente proUsa...??



Es una batalla diaria que se puede ver si se está una temporada atento a una o varias entradas polémicas.

La wikipedia es una fuente que depende de los usuarios que publiquen en ella y cómo se resuelvan las discusiones. En artículos con carga política suele haber conflictos por parte de cuentas a sueldo, como en los foros. Tiene la ventaja de su accesibilidad y gran cantidad de artículos, pero la desventaja de que aquellos que más pagan o más publican pueden cambiar la esencia de muchas entradas. Se autoprotege advirtiendo de las polémicas y obligando a presentar bibliografía, que siempre viene muy bien revisar.


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dixit: la la gente que manda en USA no les importan una mierda las personas que viven en USA, solo les importa el negocio y la droga es uno de los mas lucrativos. si mueren 100000 al año por drogas y muchos mas de otras cosas o de no recibir atencion medica, entonces un par de millones de moros, negros y panchos llegaran a rellenar el hueco para que la picadora de carne siga girando


Simo Hayha dixit: Deja de decir tontadas, retrasao


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Mar 2022)

Orcorruso diciendo que los orcochechenos son subnormales y no saben luchar


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Mar 2022)

Fabricante de drones taiwanés dona drones a Ucrania para que repartan tarjetitas con buenos deseos entre las tropas invasoras orcorrusas


----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Deja de decir tontadas, retrasao



al puto ignore degenerado de mierda


----------



## raptors (19 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Es una batalla diaria que se puede ver si se está una temporada atento a una o varias entradas polémicas.
> 
> La wikipedia es una fuente que depende de los usuarios que publiquen en ella y cómo se resuelvan las discusiones. En artículos con carga política suele haber conflictos por parte de cuentas a sueldo, como en los foros. Tiene la ventaja de su accesibilidad y gran cantidad de artículos, pero la desventaja de que aquellos que más pagan o más publican pueden cambiar la esencia de muchas entradas. Se autoprotege advirtiendo de las polémicas y obligando a presentar bibliografía, que siempre viene muy bien revisar.



Aun con todo eso que dices... la verdad es que su información... si esta sesgada.. lo he comprobado... Tan asi que cualquier institución seria no acepta como fuente wikipedia...


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (19 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> al puto ignore degenerado de mierda



Se va pegando todo el puto reddit aqui el caratorcida de los huevos jajaj.


----------



## Aurkitu (19 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> El *HÉROE *Zelensky* se dirige al pueblo desde las calles de Kiev* y anima a los ucranios a defender su tierra frente al orcoinvasor



Lo más gracioso de la noche. A punto he estado de darte un _zanks_ por la ironía que calzas en ese comentario. No le sobra ni falta nada, hasta las comas y puntos ausentes. Perfecto, clavado.

Y resolución de 240p...¿El original dónde esta? Ese alumbrado sin vida, de imagen fija. _*D*_*eseo* verlo a 1080p.


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (19 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Lo más gracioso de la noche. A punto he estado de darte un _zanks_ por la ironía que calzas en ese comentario. No le sobra ni falta nada, hasta las comas y puntos ausentes. Perfecto, clavado.
> 
> Y resolución de 240p...¿El original dónde esta? Ese alumbrado sin vida, de imagen fija. _*D*_*eseo* verlo a 1080p.







__





VIDEO DE ZELENKSY EN KIEV, 100% REAL NO FAKE NO CHROMA NO EDITION







www.burbuja.info





si dicen que hasta en reddit dudan jaja a mi me parece falso la verdad...


----------



## Mabuse (19 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Aun con todo eso que dices... la verdad es que su información... si esta sesgada.. lo he comprobado... Tan asi que cualquier institución seria no acepta como fuente wikipedia...



La verdad es que no hay nada fiable ni en internet ni en las instituciones. Pero recurrir a fuentes primarias es en muchos casos tarea titánica.

Pero los artículos de la wiki son en muchos casos más completos que los de otros medios similares, por ejemplo en matemáticas, o distintas ramas científicas. Eso sí, mejor recurrir a la versión inglesa, incluso en historia de España son más objetivos y completos en gran parte de las ocasiones.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (19 Mar 2022)

¿Cuántos Km2 ha perdido hoy la Ucrania "independiente" en favor de la federación Rusa?, ¿Aún les queda alguna playa?


----------



## raptors (19 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> La verdad es que no hay nada fiable ni en internet ni en las instituciones. Pero recurrir a fuentes primarias es en muchos casos tarea titánica.



claro que si... hay fuentes más confiables que otras... por eso las páginas serias buscan una certificación que les confiere la calificación de páginas serías... esto lo ves en la firma de la página...


----------



## Aurkitu (19 Mar 2022)

Antonio Blackgooines dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es un croma sin dudarlo. El fondo es claramente una imagen fija. Por poner no han puesto ni un video, con lo que no creo que realmente se trate de un _intento de engaño_. Es muy cutre, hasta la escenificación andando hacia la cámara. Mejor lo hubiesen hecho con una imagen de la bandera de Ucrania. Dudo realmente que su equipo de comunicación sea tan pésimo como para querer dar a entender que esta en la calles de Kiev en plena madrugada. Otro tema que alguien lo pueda ver como tal, y lo escriba _orgulloso_ en un foro, que bueno, _haberlos haylos_, y dice muy poco de su capacidad de observación y razonamiento...


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (19 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> claro que si... hay fuentes más confiables que otras... por eso las páginas serias buscan una certificación que les confiere la calificación de páginas serías... esto lo ves en la firma de la página...



certificación que les confiere la calificación de páginas serías 

no creo que seas tan tonto asi que nos debes de estar haciendo tontos a los demas. hala al ignore.


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (19 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Es un croma sin dudarlo. El fondo es claramente una imagen fija. Por poner no han puesto ni un video, con lo que no creo que realmente se trate de un _intento de engaño_. Es muy cutre, hasta la escenificación andando hacia la cámara. Mejor lo hubiesen hecho con una imagen de la bandera de Ucrania. Dudo realmente que su equipo de comunicación sea tan pésimo como para querer dar a entender que esta en la calles de Kiev en plena madrugada. Otro tema que alguien lo pueda ver como tal, y lo escriba _orgulloso_ en un foro, que bueno, _haberlos haylos_, y dice muy poco de su capacidad de observación y razonamiento...



No lo veo, con que cuele al 70% de la gente les sirve. Joder que son covidiotas profundos. Sobreestimas su decencia craso error.


----------



## Mabuse (19 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> claro que si... hay fuentes más confiables que otras... por eso las páginas serias buscan una certificación que les confiere la calificación de páginas serías... esto lo ves en la firma de la página...



Certificaciones, revisiones, opiniones. Valen poco en estos tiempos de cambio constante.


----------



## mazuste (19 Mar 2022)

En el partido del miercoles, en la UEFA Europa League entre Estrella Roja de Belgrado y Glasgow Rangers, 
la afición del Estrella Roja lució pancartas de países atacados e invadidos por EEUU y sus aliados de la OTAN:
Desde Corea en 1950 hasta Siria en 2011.


----------



## raptors (19 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Certificaciones, revisiones, opiniones. Valen poco en estos tiempos de cambio constante.



Nop precisamente para evitar esto se usa la certificación.. que es un documento que certifica (valga la redundancia) que lo que dices que haces es verdadero...


----------



## Aurkitu (19 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> El horror es otra cosa que hicieron en el 2014. Algunos de esos que ves son extranjeros, otros son nazis que cobran 300 al mes por matar. A mí me parece una foto para hacer un cuadro



Es una guerra, esos son militares, hombres jóvenes la mayoría. En las guerras mueren a miles, se matan entre ellos a miles. Es lo que hay, es la triste historia de la humanidad. Pero es ciertamente desagradable bromear con imágenes de ese tipo, que pone una causa justa al nivel de otros que parece se masturban con las imágenes de rusos calcinados, a los que llaman _orcorusos_ deshumanizándolos. De un bando u otro merecen respeto, esa gente son hermanos culturales. Y no se ven muchos de Azov o que parezcan banderistas, las imágenes son lo que son. Un punto para el ejército ruso en su ofensiva, no hay más. El ejército ucraniano haría lo mismo.


----------



## Aurkitu (19 Mar 2022)

Antonio Blackgooines dijo:


> No lo veo, con que cuele al 70% de la gente les sirve. Joder que son covidiotas profundos. Sobreestimas su decencia craso error.



El término _covidiota_ es muy amplio. Eh, que yo soy muy raro. Debo encajar en 0,7% de la población. Pro-bozalero-FFP2, anti-inoculaciones, anti-farma, que cree que el coronavirus es de laboratorio y ha sido creado para jodernos.


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Aurkitu (19 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Guerra? pero no habíamos quedado en que era una operación especial de liberación y desmilitarización de Ucrania?



Es una guerra entre bloques, potencias, ahora bastante convencional, en el patio trasero de Rusia, y en parte civil. Rusia esta justificada en su defensa, por avisos y paciencia no será, y además tiene la justicia moral de su lado en defender a los que se sienten rusófilos o _equidistantes_ de las humillaciones y atrocidades cometidas por unos nacionalistas que utilizan tu vocabulario para referirse a esa parte importante de lo que parece fue Ucrania, a sus propios vecinos. Desde el 2014, estamos en el 2022. ¿O tú realmente te crees que lo que sucede es de ahora porque Putin se ha vuelto_ loco_? Todo puede ser -que te lo creas-.


----------



## capitán almeida (19 Mar 2022)

Que le den a gaviotón, a al mariki, al circunciso fígaro y demás morralla que clama por los niños de kiev mientras aplaudía el asesinato de los niños de Lugansk, de Trípoli, de Bagdad o de Damasco
Que os jodan escoria follapiratas


----------



## crocodile (19 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Reunificacion de crimea... NO anexión....



Crimea fue robada a Rusia en 1991, si, reunificacion. Es lo que quiere su pueblo, si a los otanicos no les da la gana de verlo es su problema.


----------



## Magick (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## nebulosa (19 Mar 2022)

Acabo de ver lo del ataque a los barracones...vaya escabechina.
Esta Gente ya sabe que está en guerra.
A dormir al campo.
A comer al campo 
A cargar al campo.
Cómo se les ocurre estar todos juntitos XD.
Vaya pérdida de activos.
Ya pueden espabilarse , o si no esto no pasa de la semana que viene.
Otro cagada parecida y la moral por los suelos.
Ya pueden centrarse en otras estrategias estos ucras.


----------



## crocodile (19 Mar 2022)

Los criminales genocidas otanicos están decididos a que vuelen las nukes, si envían esa "fuerza de paz" Europa desaparecerá, es lo que quieren sus amos de USA .


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Es una guerra entre bloques, potencias, ahora bastante convencional, en el patio trasero de Rusia, y en parte civil. Rusia esta justificada en su defensa, por avisos y paciencia no será, y además tiene la justicia moral de su lado en defender a los que se sienten rusófilos o _equidistantes_ de las humillaciones y atrocidades cometidas por unos nacionalistas que utilizan tu vocabulario para referirse a esa parte importante de lo que parece fue Ucrania, a sus propios vecinos. Desde el 2014, estamos en el 2022. ¿O tú realmente te crees que lo que sucede es de ahora porque Putin se ha vuelto_ loco_? Todo puede ser -que te lo creas-.



Es una invasión de un país imperialista con el objetivo de amedrentar y debilitar la unidad de Ucrania para satisfacer sus anhelos nacionalistas e identitarios. Ucrania no es un régimen nazi, si no una democracia parlamentaria. Los rusofonos aborrecen a los rusos, hay cientos de videos. Lo que viene ocurriendo desde 2014 no es más que la guerra de desgaste a la que rusia ha sometido a Ucrania. Putin ha desbarrado hacia una mística nazionalista similar a la corriente ideológia que se puso de moda en Europa en de los años 30. Han habido muchos putin en la historia de Europa, pocos han acabado bien.


----------



## crocodile (19 Mar 2022)

Z Informes de la milicia Novorossiya (DNR, LNR, Ucrania, Guerra):
‼UAF bombardeó Donetsk
Desde Krasnogorovka, se dispararon tres proyectiles de 122 mm en el distrito de Petrovsky de Donetsk.

❗Quince personas resultaron heridas bajo fuego ucraniano en las áreas liberadas de Mariupol. La menor de las víctimas es un niño nacido en 2021


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Mar 2022)

Mapas sobre la situación en Kiev


----------



## ferrys (19 Mar 2022)

nebulosa dijo:


> Acabo de ver lo del ataque a los barracones...vaya escabechina.
> Esta Gente ya sabe que está en guerra.
> A dormir al campo.
> A comer al campo
> ...



Los Kaliber son mucho Kaliber. Nada parecido en el arsenal de la OTAN. Ahora mismo se está demostrando que en temas de misilazos lo que creíamos era cierta. Rusia está muchísimo mas avanzada. Esto explica la cobardía de los países OTAN y la bajada de pantalones de muchos. Rusia sólo necesita un buen inventario de misilazos y no se mueve ni Dios.


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Mar 2022)

Tropas rusas liquidaron a 93 militantes ucranianos que desertaron de Mariupol vestidos de civil, dijo el coronel general Mikhail Mizintsev, jefe del Centro Nacional para el Control de la Defensa de la Federación Rusa.

"Esta noche, 93 de ellos han sido eliminados, la ubicación del resto ha sido determinada por las comunicaciones de radio. Su eliminación solo es cuestión de poco tiempo", dijo Mizintsev en una sesión informativa.

Dijo que en los últimos dos días, parte de los militantes que suman entre 150 y 200 personas, usaron corredores humanitarios, vestidos de civil y abandonaron la ciudad en grupos dispersos de 10 a 15 personas. De desplazaron en dirección a Zaporozhye.


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Mar 2022)

*El Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania declaró que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han perdido el acceso al Mar de Azov.*


----------



## ferrys (19 Mar 2022)

Unas reflexiones muy interesante sobre el tema de la guerra. Recordemos que los "expertos" del mundo despierto nos decían que si el gas, etc, etc.

¿De verdad cree que a Putin le preocupa que la OTAN esté en la frontera rusa? La respuesta es no, porque la OTAN ya está en la frontera rusa. Mira Letonia y Estonia.

Tenga en cuenta que los aspectos más notables de este conflicto hasta ahora han sido la suciedad que se ha desenterrado en los EE. UU.: los nazis en Ucrania son reales, los laboratorios biológicos de USA a favor de Ucrania, computadoras arrojadas por el ejército estadounidense que se encontraron en Ucrania. Parece que Putin estaba diciendo la verdad... que se trata de una operación militar especial y no de una invasión (además, ¿por qué una invasión de este tipo tarda tanto en una potencia regional?). En lugar de una invasión, esta es una operación para chantajear y acabar con The Cabal. Si esto es cierto, y hay amplia evidencia de que este es el caso, entonces la Guerra contra la Corrupción comenzó oficialmente el 24 de febrero de 2022 y todavía tenemos que darnos cuenta.

Además, ¿es una coincidencia que Truth Social se lanzara solo unos días antes de la "invasión" de Ucrania? Casi como si los dos estuvieran coordinados, como si Trump y Putin organizaran esta misión a puerta cerrada. Sabemos que Ucrania es el escondite de The Cabal, por lo que si la información descubierta durante un conflicto de este tipo se transmitirá por todo EE. UU. para dañar a The Cabal, entonces tendría que distribuirse en una plataforma importante que no esté bajo Big Media. , eso es lo que Truth Social se esfuerza por ser. Lo sabremos muy pronto una vez que se produzca el lanzamiento completo de Truth Social en un par de semanas.

Os presento a https://truthsocial.com


----------



## El Tuerto (19 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Dinamarca está lista para enviar soldados a una misión de mantenimiento de la paz en Ucrania, dijo el ministro de Defensa, Morten Bødskov, después de que Polonia sugiriera que se debería llevar a cabo dicha misión: Euractiv.



Cómo no se les había ocurrido antes?

Metemos fulanos armados hasta las cejas y les ponemos un casquito azul para hacerlos intocabes. Deben pensar estos cabezabuque que los rusos son gilipollas.

Ah, menudo descojone con el evento de masas de Putin. Biden (el más votado de la historia dicen jajajaja) no reunió a tanta gente en todos sus mítings electorales.

Mientras tanto Rusia sigue a lo suyo y enviando mensajitos claros para quién sepa leer.

Creo que la única línea roja que tiene la OTAN, es el ataque directo a un país anglosajón, o a Francia, Alemania, o los perros del Benelux.

Si Rusia ataca en forma de aviso gordo por poner un ejemplo a Estonia, el tema iría más o menos así:

Ringing ring.
USA: Hello?
RUSIA: Te llamo para avisarte que voy a tirar unos cuantos pepinos gordos en Estonia.
USA: What? NATO is ready....!
RUSIA: Relax, vale Estonia un conflicto nuclear en suelo virgen americano? Really? El ataque será a las 12 horas.
USA: Ok gracias por avisar.

Para todo lo demás los mass mierdas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Mar 2022)

Enfrentamientos, misiles y ataques aéreos durante el 18 de marzo


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (19 Mar 2022)

Los de Wikipedia parece que por fin han espabilao


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Mar 2022)

*Cada día, hasta 20 nazis del batallón Azov que tratan de escapar vestidos de civil son detenidos en puestos de control cerca de Mariupol.*


----------



## Aurkitu (19 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Es una _*ingerencia*_ de un país imperialista con el objetivo de amedrentar y debilitar la unidad de_* Rusia*_ para satisfacer sus anhelos _*hegemónicos para el siglo XXI*_ Ucrania no es un régimen nazi, si no una democracia parlamentaria. Los *banderistas* aborrecen a los rusos, hay cientos de videos. Lo que viene ocurriendo desde 2014 no es más que la guerra de desgaste a la que _*EE.UU*_ ha sometido a Ucrania. Putin ha desbarrado hacia una mística nazionalista similar a la corriente ideológia que se puso de moda en Europa en de los años 30. Han habido muchos putin en la historia de Europa, pocos han acabado bien.



Demasiado forzado, lo reconozco, no queda lo suficientemente bien con lo que tú escribiste. Pero vengo de trabajar, y debo dormir que el día es largo. Y aún así, dice más verdades que lo que piensas.


----------



## bangkoriano (19 Mar 2022)

Jets privados escapan de Rusia hacia Dubái después de que Putin se comprometiera a purgar la sociedad rusa - Inicio (zonadeprensard.com)


----------



## ferrys (19 Mar 2022)

Paren los rotativos y metan a esa tipa en la cárcel. ¿Como?. ¿Periodista holandesa en Ucrania diciendo que los ucranianos reciben a los soldados rusos como liberadores?. Esto no puede ser, se caen la caretas.









Dutch journalist in Ukraine: ‘People are happy that the Russians are here’ | Free West Media


Freelance Dutch journalist Sonja van den Ende spent the past few days on the road with the Russian army in southern Ukraine. The trip led, among other places, to Melitopol. “The conflict is portrayed in the West as a war of annihilation, which is not true,” Van den Ende writes in an article on...




freewestmedia.com













Nederlandse journalist trekt met Russische leger door Oekraïne: 'Mensen zijn blij dat de Russen er zijn'


De journalist sprak met veel lokale bewoners en die zeiden bijna allemaal hetzelfde.



www.ninefornews.nl


----------



## crocodile (19 Mar 2022)

Si queréis ver pura propaganda rusofoba y xenofobia anti rusa poned visual politik en YouTube, es lo más vomitivo que existe , superando casi a las tv OTAN españolas, hasta piden pasta para el ejército ukronazi.
A estos les deben de estar untado bien USA/OTAN.


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Mar 2022)

*Xi contesto a Biden con su frase favorita sobre la guerra: quien ató la campana alrededor del cuello del tigre debería quitársela.*


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Mar 2022)

Los helicópteros Mi-28N, Mi-35 y Mi-8 que resultaron dañados a consecuencia del bombardeado en el aeropuerto de Chernobaevka cerca de Kherson afortunadamente han podido ser trasladados para su reparación.

Video: t.me/rybar/29089


----------



## Harman (19 Mar 2022)

El muro del sur


Artículo Original: Izvestia La agrupación de la República Popular de Lugansk está luchando por la ciudad de Severodonetsk, que se ha convertido en un importante punto de defensa de las Fuerzas Arma…




slavyangrad.es











El muro del sur


19/03/2022

Artículo Original: Izvestia 


La agrupación de la República Popular de Lugansk está luchando por la ciudad de Severodonetsk, que se ha convertido en un importante punto de defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Unidades de la RPD hacen retroceder a los militantes de batallones nacionalistas en Mariupol. La situación humanitaria de la ciudad es extremadamente difícil, pero a medida que las tropas rusas y republicanas avanzan, más columnas de refugiados salen de las zonas peligrosas. Según el presidente del Centro de Gestión Nacional de Defensa de Rusia, las autoridades ucranianas llaman a los militantes a permanecer en la sitiada ciudad para convertirse en “los mártires de Mariupol”.

*Estrechando el cerco*

El 18 de marzo, las unidades de la República Popular de Lugansk luchaban en los distritos del este de Severodonetsk. Según el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, al final del día habían penetrado dos kilómetros en las líneas de defensa de las fuerzas ucranianas. En la cercana localidad de Ruzbezhnoe, liberada el día anterior, el viernes los soldados de la RPL terminaron de barrer los dispersos restos de los destacamentos de los nacionalistas. Según los militares rusos, la agrupación de la RPL ha liberado más del 90% del territorio de la República.

Las unidades de la RPD continúan avanzando en la ciudad de Mariupol. Según el Ministerio de Defensa, están apretando el cerco y luchando en el centro de la ciudad. Un grupo de tropas rusas en la RPD ha avanzado en dirección al norte y ha tomado el control de Zolotaya Niva, Novodonetskoe, Novomayorskoe y Prechistovka. A lo largo del 18 de marzo, las unidades alcanzaron la frontera Novoukraina-Shojterskoe.

Según el experto militar Vladislav Shurigin, ahora la situación se aproxima a un punto de inflexión. “Las agrupaciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Mariupol y Donbass están luchando a muerte”, afirmó a Izvestia. “Pero gradualmente todo se termina. En Mariupol claramente han comprendido que nadie va a venir en su ayuda y que cualquier intento de escapar acabará en fracaso. Una vez fuera de la zona residencial, serán inmediatamente destruidos, no tienen opción en una zona abierta. Al mismo tiempo, escasea la munición, las armas pesadas están siendo destruidas y el cerco se estrecha. Esto les pone en una situación desesperada. Un día o dos más de resistencia y creo que muchos empezarán a pensar solo en una cosa: cómo salvarse”.

El grupo alrededor de Donetsk lucha de forma fanática y, a juzgar por los detalles, la organización de la batalla persiste y el cuartel general no está destruido. “Es importante no precipitarse y después romperles sistemática y persistentemente”, afirma Vladislav Surgyn. “Nuestra tarea es salvar a la población y derrotar al oponente. La destrucción de las fuerzas de Kiev cercanas a Mariupol y el grupo de Donbass será un golpe terrible para Ucrania en general. Ahora obstinadamente no creen que sus esfuerzos estén condenados al fracaso. En lso primeros días, nuestro ejército golpeó a los principales grupos de los comandos Norte, Sur, Oeste y Este con bombardeos. Fue un momento crítico. Fueron a las ciudades bajo la presión de la aviación y ahora están sentados ahí siendo lentamente destruidos. Primero hay que terminar la operación en Mariupol y Donbass, tras lo cual se liberarán fuerzas para otras zonas. Y ante todo, hay que pensar en Járkov”.

Durante la noche del 18 de marzo, las aeronaves y el sistema de defensa aérea de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia derribaron, según el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, seis drones ucranianos, incluido un Bayraktar. A lo largo del día, se derribó otro vehículo no tripulado ucraniano. “El operativo táctico, el ejército y vehículos no tripulados alcanzaron 54 instalaciones militares en Ucrania”, afirmó el mayor-general Igor Konashenkov. “Entre ellas hay tres puestos de comando, cuatro sistemas lanzacohetes múltiples, cuatro depósitos de munición y 44 lugares de acumulación de equipamiento militar”.

Igor Konashenkov advirtió de una posible provocación en la ciudad de Dnipropetrovsk. Según el representante ruso, miembros del SBU han evacuado al personal médico y pacientes del hospital número 2 y lo han minado. “Se planea una explosión en el minado hospital cuando vuele sobre Dnipropetrovsk cualquier avión ruso”, afirmó Konashenkov. “Me gustaría llamar la atención, ante todo, de los representantes de la prensa occidental que han llegado a Dnipropetrovsk. Ningún hospital ha sido alcanzado por misiones de combate, ningún edificio en Dnipropetrovsk, la aviación rusa no está ahí y no ha estado ahí. Otro intento del régimen nacionalista de Kiev de usar una provocación está condenado al fracaso”.

*Sin analizar los objetivos*

Según el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, la noche del 18 de marzo, las tropas ucranianas atacaron zonas residenciales de Melitopol con misiles Tochka-U con munición de racimo. Hace tiempo que la ciudad está bajo control de las tropas rusas y se encuentra en la retaguardia: las tiendas están abiertas, los servicios de la ciudad funcionan y hay transporte público.

Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos repelieron el ataque contra la población civil de la ciudad. Según las tropas rusas, el ataque se realizó desde el norte, desde las afueras al sudeste de la ciudad de Zaporozhie, bajo total control de las tropas ucranianas. Las autoridades rusas detectaron las coordinadas del lanzamiento de misiles. Dos misiles Iskander fueron disparados contra los lugares en los que se encontraban las posiciones de los misiles ucranianos. “El uso ucraniano de misiles balísticos contra la población civil, consciente de que no hay posiciones de fuego de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa en zonas residenciales de Melitopol confirma otra vez la naturaleza criminal de las autoridades nacionalistas ucranianas”, afirmó Konashenkov.

*Éxodo de Mariupol*

La operación humanitaria en Mariupol continúa. En el último día, 13.751 personas han sido evacuadas de la ciudad, lo que hace un total de 56.743. Actualmente, las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas observan el régimen de silencio en todas las rutas de movimiento de refugiados, según explicó el 18 de marzo el jefe del Centro de Control Nacional de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, el coronel-general Mijaíl Mizintsev.

“Hoy tenemos todos los motivos para anunciar públicamente algunos de los hechos de la actual tragedia en Mariupol”, afirmó Mizintsev. “Según interceptaciones de radio, se ha Sabido que en la ciudad los nacionalistas negocian activamente con Kiev el desbloqueo de Mariupol y buscan la envía de ayuda, ya que comprenden que, sin refuerzos, no podrán cumplir con sus objetivos. En los últimos tres días, la intensidad de las negociaciones ha aumentado significativamente y las negociaciones son extremadamente duras por los dos lados”. Según el general, los oficiales de Kiev llaman a los militantes a permanecer en la sitiada ciudad para hacer de ellos “los mártires de Mariupol”. Al mismo tiempo, Kiev sabe que para cumplir con esa “gran misión”, los nacionalistas tienen, según Mizintsev, a más de 200.000 civiles que pueden usar como un escudo humano.

La parte rusa, consciente de lo que espera a los residentes de Mariupol, apeló a las autoridades rusas con una propuesta de apertura de corredores incluso para los nacionalistas [hasta ahora la oferta de preservar la vida a cambio de deponer las armas se limitaba al Ejército Ucraniano, no a otras formaciones como Azov-_Ed_] que depongan las armas y darles una salida a territorios controlados por Kiev. “Como respuesta recibimos un categórico rechazo”, afirmó Mizintsev. Según el general, 150-200 nacionalistas abandonaron la ciudad por los corredores humanitarios, vestidos de civiles, hacia Zaporozhie. “Esta noche, 93 de ellos han sido eliminados y la localización del resto se ha determinado por las comunicaciones de radio. La cuestión de su destrucción es cuestión de poco tiempo”.


----------



## El Tuerto (19 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Cada día, hasta 20 nazis del batallón Azov que tratan de escapar vestidos de civil son detenidos en puestos de control cerca de Mariupol.*



Pena que algunos se vayan a escapar. Próximamente en sus chalets.


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Mar 2022)

Video: t.me/rybar/29090?single

Combates en el distrito de la Margen Izquierda de Mariupol. Nuestro equipo logró determinar el lugar exacto del disparo a partir del informe de RT: el tanque está ubicado entre las casas 45 y 90 en Morskoy Boulevard y está disparando hacia edificios cerca de la calle Azovstalskaya.

El video confirma el control de las fuerzas aliadas sobre la franja costera e indica un avance gradual hacia las profundidades de la región de la Margen Izquierda.
#Mariupol #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Si queréis ver pura propaganda rusofoba y xenofobia anti rusa poned visual politik en YouTube, es lo más vomitivo que existe , superando casi a las tv OTAN españolas, hasta piden pasta para el ejército ukronazi.
> A estos les deben de estar untado bien USA/OTAN.



ese es otro de los chiringuitos que la NED paga para "promocionar los medios independientes" y la "libertad de expresion"


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Mar 2022)

Imagen satelital de una columna de refugiados de Mariupol en dirección a Berdyansk.

Nuestro equipo pudo determinar la ubicación exacta del convoy: los vehículos se desplazan por la carretera costera desde el pueblo de Pokrovskoye, cerca de la cooperativa de dacha Samarinets.
#Mariupol #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## El Tuerto (19 Mar 2022)

Una de las top de alimentación sigue operando en Rusia, y es acusada de crímenes de guerra por nuestros amigos ucras. Empresa Suiza:

*Nestle accused of 'war crimes' by Ukraine foreign minister over ongoing trade in Russia









'Sponsor of Russia': Nestle slammed


The food and drink company has been accused of being a 'sponsor of Putin's war'.




www.nzherald.co.nz




*


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Mar 2022)

Imágenes de seguimiento objetivo de la destrucción de una unidad de reconocimiento y sabotaje de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con armas de alta precisión.

El video muestra un ataque al DRG de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, realizando operaciones de reconocimiento y búsqueda en cuatro vehículos militares todoterreno fabricados por Estados Unidos. Después de ser alcanzado por armas de misiles de alta precisión, el grupo fue destruid

@sashako





tso.kots


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Mar 2022)

Cementerio ucro en la región de Sumy


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Mar 2022)

Mariupol, hoy


----------



## crocodile (19 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> ese es otro de los chiringuitos que la NED paga para "promocionar los medios independientes" y la "libertad de expresion"



Compañero, que es la NED ?


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Mar 2022)

Resultado de una serie de ataques con misiles en una planta de reparación de aviones en Lvov.


----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)

Vitali Klitschko, como siempre, en su repertorio. "Tse zbroya centímetro a centímetro fue aplastado para matar masivamente a la gente...". El alcalde de la capital ucraniana demostró elementos llamativos de misiles de crucero supuestamente rusos... que en realidad resultaron ser dos fracciones de una ojiva 9N314 obsoleta del misil guiado antiaéreo 9M38 para el sistema de defensa aérea 9K37 Buk. Los elementos llamativos de la ojiva 9N314 solo tienen la forma característica de un paralelepípedo y un tamaño de 8 a 13 mm. Obviamente, los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos no disparan a objetivos terrestres en Kiev, y más aún a sus propios misiles de crucero en el cielo. Pero al mismo tiempo, ya se han registrado varios casos de misiles antiaéreos ucranianos que impactaron en los edificios de gran altura de la capital. 
El primer y segundo caso fueron en nuestro canal. 
*Por lo tanto, Vitali Klitschko, sin saberlo, pero no sin razón, expuso a los artilleros antiaéreos ucranianos como asesinos de la población civil de Kiev.*



Limpieza de Mariupol por combatientes de la DPR. 



El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa publica imágenes de la destrucción del DRG ucraniano utilizando armas de alta precisión


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso anunció el uso del sistema de misiles de aviación Kinzhal con misiles hipersónicos para destruir un gran almacén de misiles y municiones de aviación de las tropas ucranianas en la región de Ivano-Frankivsk.


----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Compañero, que es la NED ?



la parte del Departamento de Estado que financia los golpes de estado y/o revoluciones de colores por todo el mundo
La *Fundación Nacional para la Democracia* (en inglés: _*National Endowment for Democracy*_, *NED*)

 Fundación Nacional para la Democracia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Mar 2022)

*Durante la noche del 19 de marzo, aviones del ejército y drones atacaron 69 instalaciones militares de Ucrania.
Entre los objetivos destruidos: 4 puestos de mando, 4 sistemas de defensa aérea, de los cuales tres S-300 y un Buk-M1, 1 radar, 3 instalaciones MLRS, 12 depósitos de armas de misiles y artillería, 43 puntos de acumulación de equipo militar - el RF Ministerio de Defensa*


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Mar 2022)

Mercenarios georgianos eliminados durante las batallas por Irpin.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> CRIMINALES MERCENARIOS A SUELDO ATERRORIZANDO A LA POBLACION LOCAL
> 
> espero que no salgan vivos de alli, tiro en la nuca para todos



Y yo que les pongas una pegatina de las tuyas en el ojete.


----------



## Archimanguina (19 Mar 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> El ejército de Dinamarca tiene 56.000 efectivos, para hacernos una idea de lo mierdecilla que es. Por cierto, España tiene 136.000, Portugal 239.000 y Marruecos 346.000.



joder y portugal por qué tiene tanto ejercito....¿tanto miedo nos tienen?


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (19 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Mercenarios georgianos eliminados durante las batallas por Irpin.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 989987




Vaya pintas de violadores y canallas asesinos que se gastan.


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Mar 2022)

El sistema de misiles costeros Bastion destruyó los centros de mando de radio y electrónica de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en los asentamientos de Veliky Dalnik y Velikodolinskoye en la región de Odessa — Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.


----------



## John Nash (19 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Mercenarios georgianos eliminados durante las batallas por Irpin.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 989987



Se les ve jóvenes y atléticos. Unas máquinas de matar.


----------



## PutoNWO (19 Mar 2022)

Magistral tito Vlad


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (19 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Se les ve jóvenes y atléticos. Una máquinas de matar.





Tienen una pinta de "angelitos" que dan ganas de besarlos.

Sobretodo el de la derecha, que parece que se a escapado de una cárcel hace cuatro días.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Típica basura mierda de propaganda antiucraniana que tienen repitiendo 8 años en el floro
> 
> Años llenando el floro siempre la misma mierda en serio no coordinan mentalmente ?
> 
> ...



Reportado por subir imágenes crudas sin "spoiler".


----------



## xavigomis (19 Mar 2022)

Dia 24 de la operación ESPECIAL para desnaZificar Ucrania y tomar Kiev en 2 días


----------



## Gotthard (19 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Los mismos seres humanos que no tuvieron ninguna contemplación con las mujeres niños y ancianos de la región del donbass... Al menos estos son militares y no civiles como en la región del donbass...
> 
> Tengo etica moral.. pero también reconozco que en alguna ocasiones esta bien.. este tipo de respuesta...



Vamos a ver, como objetivo militar esta claro que es un ataque legitimo, como si los ucranianos obtienen uno similar. Y es mas una cagada terrible en defensa que un acierto en ataque dejar tu campamento desprotegido.

Lo que me toca los huevos es regodearse de los soldados regulares muertos, ni de uno, ni de otro bando, si han participado en crimenes de guerra ya se vera en los tribunales militares y el CM pro ruso al que mando a ignore no es el primer comentario que hace regodeandose. Tengo tambien otra lista de CM pro ucranianos metidos en ignore por la misma razón: no quiero debatir con psicopatas de mierda.

Que se cargan a mercenarios, voluntarios ultraderechistas de Azov o a voluntarios comunistas prorrusos, pena ninguna, para mi eso no son soldados, estan ahi porque les va la marcha, si les matan o les hieren es su puto problema. 

Si no damos un trato digno a los soldados prisioneros y un respeto a los muertos en servicio tiramos al cubo de la basura definitivamente la Convención de Ginebra y el resto de leyes internacionales que impiden que una guerra sea algo mucho mas salvaje y demigrante de lo que ya es.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> A Rusia le va a tocar perecer o reinventarse, y desde luego con el gnomo perdedor fuera del Kremlin.



Y contigo fuera de Burbuja.


----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)

Momento Von Paulus 
En su último discurso, Zelensky dijo que le otorgó al comandante del Regimiento Azov Prokopenko y al comandante de la 36.a Brigada de Infantería de Marina Baranyuk el título de "Héroe de Ucrania", el premio más alto posible para un ciudadano ucraniano, por su valiente defensa de Mariupol. Momento Paulus?


Mas escoria ucra al servicio de los narigudos


----------



## Archimanguina (19 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El sistema de misiles costeros Bastion destruyó los centros de mando de radio y electrónica de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en los asentamientos de Veliky Dalnik y Velikodolinskoye en la región de Odessa — Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 989998



Cuando tienes una buena parte de la poblacion a tu favor pasan estas cosas, que te dan coordenadas de todo lo interesante. Los ucrus ya pueden espabilar o les comen la tostá.


----------



## Harman (19 Mar 2022)

__





Day 22 – where do we go from here? Two decisions | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is





Día 22 - ¿Adónde vamos desde aquí? dos decisiones


(Trad. Google)
18/03/2022

por Andrei (The Saker)


estimado amigo

Creo que tres semanas después de esta operación militar especial podemos tomarnos unos momentos para hacer una pausa y pensar dónde estamos y hacia dónde vamos desde aquí.

*Mi primera observación es la siguiente: hay, aproximadamente, dos grupos principales de personas, los que "lo entienden" y los que no. En términos prácticos, esto es lo que esto significa para mí: cuando escribo estoy “predicando al coro” o estoy tratando de llegar a personas que son “inalcanzables” (siendo cortés aquí).*

Durante las últimas tres semanas, he tratado de desacreditar la narrativa de las PSYOP de EE. UU., junto con gente como Andrei Martyanov en Reminiscences of the Future y Bernhard en Moon of Alabama . Mi salud no me permite mantener un ritmo tan loco y necesito entrar en una especie de "modo de descanso temporal" si quiero evitar que mi cuerpo me obligue a descansar.

*Sin embargo, todavía recibo una avalancha diaria de preguntas de aquellos que no "entendieron" y, francamente, estoy exhausto tratando de desacreditar las mismas cosas una y otra vez.*

Entonces, una última vez:

En términos puramente militares, la imagen que vemos ahora es simple: el ejército ukie como instrumento estratégico básicamente murió en las primeras 24 horas. Luego, los rusos usaron una pequeña fuerza para eludir y bloquear las principales ciudades. Con algunas excepciones muy notables (Mariupol) no intentaron entrar en ellas. ¿Por qué? Por 3 razones cruciales: 

no tenían la mano de obra necesaria (en Mariupol la correlación de fuerzas es de 1:1 cuando en realidad debería ser 3-5:1 a favor del atacante)
querían matar a la menor cantidad posible de ucranianos y
no querían arrasar ciudades solo para tener que pagar su reconstrucción. 
Entonces, ¿dónde están el resto de las fuerzas rusas y qué están haciendo?

En su mayoría están en sus bases de despliegue permanente y están listos para una guerra contra los EE. UU. + la OTAN.

Y si usted es del tipo que cree que "los rusos se están quedando sin mano de obra", pregúntese por qué la Flota del Mar Negro no utilizó su infantería naval de élite, su capacidad de desembarco anfibio o su potencia de fuego (les recuerdo que todo el enorme daño causado a la base de la OTAN en el oeste de Ucrania fue solo una *salva* de *una* sola embarcación pequeña (lo que los rusos llaman un "pequeño barco de misiles"), probablemente con un Iskander (basado en tierra o aire) para agregar un "golpe" específico donde sea necesario. Si los rusos se estaban quedando sin mano de obra, ¿no usaría la Flota del Mar Negro al máximo? En cambio, la mantiene cerca de Odessa, lista para atacar si / cuando sea necesario, no solo en Ucrania, sino también en la OTAN (lo mismo para el grupo de barcos rusos en el Mediterráneo oriental).

*Por eso Putin se refiere a esta operación como una "operación militar especial" y no como una "guerra" o una "operación de armas combinadas". * 

*Una vez más, o "lo entiendes" o no. Es así de simple, de verdad.*

Así que aquí está más o menos donde estamos hoy (mapa Readovka de ayer):







Así que es probable que terminemos con algo parecido a esto:







Y *no veo el sentido de informar cómo iremos del mapa superior a la proyección de arriba golpe por golpe, pueblo por pueblo.*

La verdadera pregunta que me viene a la mente al ver la proyección anterior no es "¿cómo llegamos allí?" sino “¿adónde vamos desde allí una vez que lo hacemos?”. En este momento, este tiempo de decisión todavía es probablemente un par de semanas en el futuro.

Cualquiera que sea el caso, *he decidido dejar de publicar actualizaciones todos los días (a veces varias veces al día) y, en su lugar, alternar días de análisis y días de hilos abiertos* .

Entonces, de ahora en adelante, espere análisis solo cada 2 días (a menos que ocurran grandes eventos).

A continuación, *no veo otra forma de evitar que EE. UU. + Reino Unido + PL intervengan que no sea mediante un ataque Iskander / Kalibr no "solo" sobre cualquier objetivo en Ucrania, sino también ataques contra cualquier instalación de la OTAN que sea central para el preparativos de guerra actuales de la OTAN, incluidas ubicaciones en Polonia, Rumania o en cualquier otro lugar de Europa.*

Espero estar equivocado y que EE. UU. + Reino Unido + PL no estén tan cegados por su odio hacia Rusia como para arriesgarse a una guerra real a gran escala en Europa.

Pero tengo que admitir que esta esperanza es pequeña y cada día es más pequeña.

*Por lo tanto, es muy posible, tal vez incluso probable, que en un futuro no muy lejano veamos al personal militar estadounidense y ruso enfrentándose en combate. Si eso sucede, no solo aumentarán drásticamente los riesgos de una guerra nuclear a gran escala, sino que me colocaría personalmente en una situación imposible: sería un invitado de los EE. UU. ("Tarjeta verde": solo tengo un pasaporte suizo) mientras que mi país de origen étnico estaría en guerra con USA.*

Por lo tanto, he tomado la siguiente decisión: *si hay una guerra en Europa, continuaré cubriéndola hasta que 1) los soldados rusos y estadounidenses se encuentren en la batalla y/o 2) ocurra un ataque nuclear en cualquier lugar. Si llegamos a cualquiera de estos puntos, entonces esto no solo probará que el blog de Saker fracasó en su misión principal (evitar la guerra) sino que también me colocará personalmente en una situación imposible.*

*Si ocurre cualquiera de los dos eventos, "congelaré" el blog hasta que termine la guerra.*

No me gusta tener que tomar las dos decisiones anteriores, de hecho me arrepiento mucho de ambas, pero las cosas se me van de las manos rápidamente y necesito prepararme, tanto el blog como mi vida personal.

Pregunta: *¿recuerda la guerra israelí contra Hezbolá en 2006?*

Hezbollah ganó esta guerra por un margen enorme, y EE.UU. + Israel tuvo que rendirse a los términos de Hezbollah. No solo eso, sino que esta guerra hizo que Hezbollah fuera mucho, mucho más fuerte de lo que era antes. Sin embargo, todo comenzó por un error de cálculo que el mismo Hassan Nasrallah admitió: Hezbollah nunca esperó que los israelíes fueran tan lejos y básicamente golpearan al Líbano con todo lo que tenían durante más de un mes.

Veo un paralelo aquí.

No, no creo que la operación militar rusa haya tenido problemas importantes, en general, lo que sucedió en estas tres semanas debe ser más o menos lo que esperaban los rusos.

En términos económicos, existe ahora este gran debate sobre las reservas de oro y divisas extranjeras de Rusia que no puedo comentar porque no soy economista. Dejaré que gente mucho más inteligente que yo se ocupe de eso.

También creo que los rusos sabían de antemano qué tipo de sanciones introduciría Occidente tarde o temprano, pero creo que el Kremlin se sorprendió por la velocidad y el alcance de las sanciones. ¿Cuánto de un problema es eso? Bueno, generalmente estoy a favor de las sanciones occidentales contra Rusia porque obligan a Rusia a construir una economía soberana y porque desvinculan a Rusia de las instituciones controladas por el Imperio de las Mentiras.

Aquí, nuevamente, el tiempo lo dirá y personas mucho más inteligentes pueden ofrecer sus puntos de vista sobre esto.

Sin embargo, *creo que la mayoría de la gente en Rusia está atónita por lo que es una "guerra de odio" a gran escala contra Rusia que podemos llamar " Cancel Russia war "* . En esencia, Occidente le lanzó todo lo que tenía a Rusia, excepto una agresión militar abierta y, conociendo a los genios en el poder en los EE. UU. + Reino Unido + PL, ni siquiera me extrañaría que trataran de luchar contra Rusia directamente.

Entonces, lo que comenzó como una operación militar especial para desnazificar y desarmar a Banderastán en una guerra preventiva se convirtió en una guerra mundial global de "Cancelar Rusia".

¿Cómo podría culpar a la gente en Rusia por no poder imaginar la total depravación *suicida* de las clases dominantes occidentales cuando yo, que nací en el corazón de Europa y viví toda mi vida en Occidente, no podía imaginar que estas clases dominantes estuvieran tan absolutamente fuera de contacto con la realidad?

Una vez más, para ser claros, los rusos no fueron "ingenuos" al "confiar" en Occidente sobre cualquier cosa, pero *asumieron que la clase dominante de los EE. UU. no decidiría volar el planeta económicamente e incluso posiblemente militarmente porque dañaría la intereses de la clase dominante estadounidense. Entonces, si alguien es "tonto y estúpido", no son los rusos, sino la gente que gobierna los EE* . *UU* . (y, por lo tanto, también la UE).

También existe esta expresión rusa: “deberías contar tus pollitos en otoño”. Veamos para fin de año quién fue realmente un estúpido y quién habrá prevalecido.

Ahora creo que es hora de que todos nosotros, incluido yo mismo, dejemos de lado el pensamiento "no, es imposible que sean TAN delirantes" y asumamos que sí, realmente son TAN delirantes.

También veo otro paralelo: *¿recuerdas cómo Estados Unidos obligó a Japón a una guerra* y luego se envolvió en el manto de una víctima inocente y declaró "este día vivirá en la infamia"?

Eso es exactamente lo que Estados Unidos acaba de lograr en Europa. Y las consecuencias podrían ser igual de inmensas.

Pero aquí hay una gran diferencia: Japón no podría atacar significativamente a los EE. UU. continentales. Rusia puede, tanto con armas nucleares como convencionales.

Aquí solo repetiré la cita de Putin que mencioné el día antes de la operación militar especial rusa: " *si una pelea es inevitable, debes atacar primero* ". En lenguaje sencillo, *esto significa que si los rusos llegan a la conclusión de que los EE. UU. están involucrados en una operación del tipo "Escudo del desierto" (afirman que solo están a la defensiva mientras se preparan durante meses para una invasión terrestre a gran escala), entonces puede estar seguro de que Rusia atacará los aeropuertos, puertos marítimos o cualquier otra instalación de la UE utilizada para preparar un ataque contra Rusia* .

De hecho, si los EE.UU./OTAN deciden atacar a Rusia, este será el fin nuclear final para la civilización occidental como tal. Después de 1000 años de imperialismo genocida, uno podría ser perdonado por pensar que este podría ser un final apropiado y justo ”en el tipo de justicia kármica del” pollo que regresa a casa para dormir ”.

Ahora está en manos de las élites gobernantes estadounidenses.

Francamente, hay muy poco que Andrei, Bernhard o yo podamos hacer al respecto. Seguro que he dicho todo lo que tengo que decir sobre este tema y, nuevamente, algunos lo ven, otros no, y no hay nada más que pueda hacer para afectar esta proporción.

*El futuro de nuestro planeta ahora depende de si el odio occidental tradicional por todo lo ruso es más grande o más pequeño que los instintos de autoconservación de la clase dominante estadounidense* (los Eurolemmings no tienen remedio).

Sólo el tiempo dirá. Todo lo que podemos hacer ahora es orar y poner nuestra confianza y nuestras vidas en las manos de Dios.

Bien, estas son las cosas que quería comunicarles a todos ustedes, mis amigos y lectores. Todavía espero lo mejor, pero tengo que prepararme para lo peor y quiero ser completamente sincero con todos ustedes.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## .Kaikus (19 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Yo creo que todo lo contrario. La artilleria de tubo sigue gozando de excelente salud, teniendo en cuenta la cantidad de mejoras en sistemas de facilitación de punteria, precision, alcance extendido y poder destructivo concentrado siguen siendo un arma necesaria. Han tenido que hacerse mucho mas moviles por la aparicion de radares de contrabateria, pero sigue siendo una baza imprescindible en todo orden de batalla.



Pese al uso de artilleria misilistica, la tradicional es fundamental, fabricando obuses y camiones, se ganan las guerras !!!.  

*"Obuses, camiones y cojones" **Kaikus Dixit*


----------



## xavigomis (19 Mar 2022)

tras 3 semanas de cerco y 24 días de Guerra...
Mauripol sigue resistiendo


----------



## Cosmopolita (19 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> CRIMINALES MERCENARIOS A SUELDO ATERRORIZANDO A LA POBLACION LOCAL
> 
> espero que no salgan vivos de alli, tiro en la nuca para todos



Y claro, chechenos luchan por ruskij mir ortodoxo. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gotthard (19 Mar 2022)

Aksturiax dijo:


> Desde las calles de Kiev...
> En el arranque moviéndose canta a gritos el croma. Les ha cantado hasta a los que lo apoyan en los comentarios.



La toma de fondo iluminada por luces amarillas de magnesio y su figura iluminada por halogenos, cualquiera que haya hecho un curso paco de fotografia o retoque lo ve a la primera. Ademas si eso fuera la calle, tendria parte de la acera iluminada con luz blanca. Ha emitido varios que se nota el croma, pero es que este es una cantada por bulerias.




A ver si al final le va a tocar viajar un dia a Kiev para hacerse un video que cuele y le van a dar un zambombazo. Aunque yo creo que a la GRU/SVR le conviene que este este cantamañanas en el poder, parece ser que robo a manos llenas y tiene un historial que lo hace muy bizcochable a nivel politico cuando termine todo esto.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (19 Mar 2022)

xavigomis dijo:


> tras 3 semanas de cerco y 24 días de Guerra...
> Mauripol sigue resistiendo




Lógico que resistan, ya están sentenciados a muerte toda esa panda de neonazis banderistas, saben bien que si se rinden acaban ahorcados en Moscú, despues de unos juicios de paripé.

A lo Sadham Husein, Gadaffi o Mussolini, el "Putler" como lo dicen aquí algunos imbéciles registrados hace cuatro días, no va a desaprovechar exhibir esos "trofeos" de guerra ante su pueblo.


----------



## crocodile (19 Mar 2022)

Declaración del representante oficial del NM DPR sobre la situación a las 10:30 19.03.2022

♦Durante el último día, el enemigo disparó 311 proyectiles y minas desde sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple BM-21 Grad de 122 mm, cañones de artillería de 152 y 122 mm, morteros de 120 y 82 mm.
Las áreas de CATORCE asentamientos de la República fueron bombardeadas. Como resultado de la agresión ucraniana, CUATRO civiles murieron, VEINTISIS resultaron heridos. Cuarenta y cuatro edificios residenciales, ONCE infraestructuras y DIEZ vehículos sufrieron daños.
Se desconectaron 29 subestaciones transformadoras en el distrito de Petrovsky de Donetsk, 4 mil suscriptores se quedaron sin electricidad. 1 escuela, 2 jardines de infancia y 38 casas de viviendas de varios apartamentos siguen sin calefacción central.
Como resultado de un bombardeo masivo del MLRS BM-21 "Grad" desde las posiciones de la 56ª brigada de infantería motorizada en el asentamiento. Yasinovataya dañó DIECIOCHO edificios residenciales, jardín de infantes No. 9, escuela No. 2. DOS casas particulares fueron completamente quemadas.
❗Desde el comienzo de la jornada actual, TRES civiles han resultado heridos como consecuencia de la agresión ucraniana.
‼Se entregaron materiales sobre el hecho de muerte y lesiones de civiles y daños a la infraestructura a representantes de organismos internacionales de derechos humanos, así como a la Fiscalía General de la DPR para su inclusión en causas penales iniciadas contra el mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania

Los militares de la República Popular de Donetsk, junto con las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, continúan liberando los asentamientos de nuestra República de los invasores ucranianos.
Durante el último día, en el transcurso de acciones conjuntas, TREINTA Y CINCO puestos de tiro, SESENTA Y TRES nacionalistas fueron destruidos. Se capturaron DOS sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple BM-21 Grad y vehículos con municiones para ellos, DOS vehículos de combate de infantería y UN vehículo blindado de transporte de personal de la 54ª brigada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
⚠Durante la purga de los nacionalistas ucranianos, N. p. MARYINKA NINE militares de la 54ª brigada mecanizada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania voluntariamente depusieron las armas, salvando así sus vidas. DOS de ellos recibieron asistencia médica calificada, ahora sus vidas no corren peligro.
❗ Los casos de fuga y abandono de sus unidades subordinadas por parte de los comandantes de las formaciones armadas de Ucrania se están convirtiendo en la norma.
De los militares que voluntariamente se pasaron a nuestro lado, nos enteramos de la huida del comandante de la 1.ª brigada de tanques, el coronel Khod Leonid Alekseevich. Aparentemente, Khoda se dio cuenta de que después de la ejecución de civiles, solo tenía un camino directo al muelle, por lo que decidió huir a Uzhgorod para partir con su gran familia a uno de los países de la UE.

‼Hago un llamado al personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, el comando los ha abandonado. Sigue el ejemplo de tus compañeros y salva tu vida. Solo deponiendo voluntariamente las armas y pasándose al lado de la República Popular de Donetsk podrán regresar con sus familias.


----------



## mecaweto (19 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Si queréis ver pura propaganda rusofoba y xenofobia anti rusa poned visual politik en YouTube, es lo más vomitivo que existe , superando casi a las tv OTAN españolas, hasta piden pasta para el ejército ukronazi.
> A estos les deben de estar untado bien USA/OTAN.



Ese puto canal es infecto. Yo lo veo a veces para provacarme el vómito. Su realización adolescente es repelente. Su mensaje es venenoso. Espero que al menoscobren mucho dinero por hacer de putas del análisis político.


----------



## Egam (19 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Esto hace que 7 países miembros de la OTAN hayan declarado directamente que apoyarían una misión de mantenimiento de la paz de la OTAN en Ucrania, estos países son Eslovenia, Chequia, Polonia, Letonia, Lituania, Estonia y ahora Dinamarca, hay rumores de que Francia y Eslovaquia también votarían Sí.



A ver si los que piden una "peacekeeping mission" la van a tener en su pais dentro de poco...


----------



## .Kaikus (19 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Es por eso que las noches son tan malas para los rusos y amanecen tantos muertos, los rusos siempre han sido deficientes en combate nocturno



En la URSS la preparacion y el entrenamiento nocturno de las tropas para combatir de noche, era el protocolo habitual para una guerra con la Nato y en las unidades occidentales de elite, se hace hincapie en la instruccion nocturna, lo que pasa es que en las guerras actuales no hemos visto cuerpos de ejercito enteros avanzando y combatiendo de noche, los rusos han empezado la guerra con pocas tropas, exponiendo flancos, columnas de suministros, para no dañar en exceso a los civiles y la infraestructura, pero la llegada de drones kamikazes norteamericanos en grandes cantidades, hara cambiar esas directrices...


----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Cuando tienes una buena parte de la poblacion a tu favor pasan estas cosas, que te dan coordenadas de todo lo interesante. Los ucrus ya pueden espabilar o les comen la tostá.



una buena parte ??

en Odessa basicamente todos menos los ocupanes, forasteros venidos de la parte occidental que hablan em MOVA y no en ruso, y no suman mas del 4 o 5 %


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Para ese día van a reservar 300 ó 400 nazis para hacerlos desfilar encadenaos por la plaza roja ....



Hitler se suicidó para que no le exhibieran como un mono enjaulado en la Plaza Roja.


----------



## Cosmopolita (19 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Si, y tambien el NLAW ese de los ingleses, solo que es de mucho menor alcance que el Javelin.



Sueco-ingles. Diseño por Saab Bofors Dynamics y fabricado por Thales Air Defence. A Javelin le puedes interrumpir la lectura de los sensores, mientras a NLAW no porque usa radioguía, sino sistema inercial.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gotthard (19 Mar 2022)

nebulosa dijo:


> Acabo de ver lo del ataque a los barracones...vaya escabechina.
> Esta Gente ya sabe que está en guerra.
> A dormir al campo.
> A comer al campo
> ...



No hay un mando ni estrategia. Los ucranianos son el ejecito de pancho villa.


----------



## xavigomis (19 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Lógico que resistan, ya están sentenciados a muerte toda esa panda de neonazis banderistas, saben bien que si se rinden acaban ahorcados en Moscú, despues de unos juicios de paripé.
> 
> A lo Sadham Husein, Gadaffi o Mussolini, el "Putler" como lo dicen aquí algunos imbéciles registrados hace cuatro días, no va a desaprovechar exhibir esos "trofeos" de guerra ante su pueblo.



Yo no tengo suficientes conocimientos militares para valorar si es lógico que el ejército de Putler apoyados por los terroristas del SPNR puedan o no entrar en Mauripol.

Heroica resistencia hasta ahora, la operación especial para desnaZificar Ucrania alcanza el día 24 sin lograr tomar Kiev en 2 días.

El foro infestado de naZis de Putler, que pena da.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Las raquetas pequeñas no funcionan! - El jefe de policía de Mariupol se dirigió a Zelensky y admitió que los Stinger y otros MANPADS son esencialmente inútiles contra las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas.



*Rockets* (cohetes), no "rackets".


----------



## Cosmopolita (19 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Lo de esta tarde en el estadio Luzhniki, ¿no parecía como la celebración de una victoria?.



No tanto. Seguro que buena parte de los asistentes eran trabajadores del sector público y gente a las que las sanciones, caída del rublo y demás, no afectan tanto.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ferrys (19 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa ruso anunció el uso del sistema de misiles de aviación Kinzhal con misiles hipersónicos para destruir un gran almacén de misiles y municiones de aviación de las tropas ucranianas en la región de Ivano-Frankivsk.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 989995



Están probando de todo y encima refregándolo en sus narices. Sólo falta que digan que lo tiraron desde Siberia y dio la vuelta por media OTAN.
Este aparatito va a Mach10. Ni lo ven.


----------



## .Kaikus (19 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Olvide a España
> 
> Estados que apoyaran financieramente al ejercito Ucraniano en caso del conflicto extenderse=
> +Reino Unido
> ...



Los "voluntarios" bielorrusos de la Nato, son exiliados politicos y economicos en Polonia, no representan a nadie en su pais de origen, solo son propaganda occidental.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No puedo permitirme usar las emociones que me contraríen, las he de aceptar, aun retengo ciertos poderes de moderador y nunca los usos - el de banear no lo retengo - pero si el de eliminar y modificar post, que pensarías si yo hiciera eso a mi favor, dejaría de ser un foro abierto. por eso que pido es un poco de razonamiento en las opiniones a través de posts, coño, no me quitéis esta alegría
> 
> _(Nota: Me he puesto un centenar de medallas)
> 
> ...



¿Eres un funcivago a sueldo de @calopez?


----------



## kelden (19 Mar 2022)

xavigomis dijo:


> Yo no tengo suficientes conocimientos militares para valorar si es lógico que el ejército de Putler apoyados por los terroristas del SPNR puedan o no entrar en Mauripol.
> 
> Heroica resistencia hasta ahora, la operación especial para desnaZificar Ucrania alcanza el día 24 sin lograr tomar Kiev en 2 días.
> 
> El foro infestado de naZis de Putler, que pena da.



Lo heroico, y sobre todo inteligente, habría sido rendirse el primer día y evitar la muerte de tus paisanos y la destrucción de tu pais. Al fin y al cabo el resultado va a ser el mismo. O si decides pelear, pelea como los hombres que se visten por los pies y no te refugies en las ciudades para convertir a tus paisanos en escudos humanos.


----------



## Felio (19 Mar 2022)

Situación militar en la capital ucraniana, Kiev, el 18/3/22.












ENTRE GUERRAS


Análisis de geopolítica y seguimiento de conflictos independiente. Nuestro Instagram/Web/Patrón y más: https://linktr.ee/entre_guerras




t.me


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (19 Mar 2022)

xavigomis dijo:


> Yo no tengo suficientes conocimientos militares para valorar si es lógico que el ejército de Putler apoyados por los terroristas del SPNR puedan o no entrar en Mauripol.
> 
> Heroica resistencia hasta ahora, la operación especial para desnaZificar Ucrania alcanza el día 24 sin lograr tomar Kiev en 2 días.
> 
> El foro infestado de naZis de Putler, que pena da.




¿Desde cuando es un "fracaso" tomar la mitad de Ucrania, que es tan grande como la Península Ibérica, destrozar toda la armada, aeropuertos y tomar todas las infraestructuras importantes del país, además de dejarlos sin acceso al Mar Negro, y todo eso de menos de un mes?

En Junio Ucrania ya no existe, todo su gobiernillo títere en el exilio, y Alemania sigue comprando gas a Rusia, ¿que te apuestas?

No es cuestión de ser follaputin, es ser cuestión de ser sensato y realista.


----------



## Azrael_II (19 Mar 2022)

El Assad y los generales Sitios así como miembros de la Guardia Revolucionaria son unos puntos héroes


----------



## Nico (19 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> pero la llegada de drones kamikazes norteamericanos en grandes cantidades, hara cambiar esas directrices...




Aclaremos que para los medios actuales (por ejemplo los que dispone un dron), *que sea de noche o de día es indiferente*. Tienen visores térmicos y de visión nocturna. La época que "de noche no se ve nada" debe haber finalizado allá por 1950 o 1960.


----------



## vladimirovich (19 Mar 2022)

Parece que los rusos ya están retrocediendo en Kiev y Nikolaev.

Ya queda menos para el colapso total y la desbandada final.


----------



## xavigomis (19 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Lo heroico, y sobre todo inteligente, habría sido rendirse el primer día y evitar la muerte de tus paisanos y la destrucción de tu pais. Al fin y al cabo el resultado va a ser el mismo. O si decides pelear, pelea como los hombres que se visten por los pies y no te refugies en las ciudades para convertir a tus paisanos en escudos humanos.



Lo heroico es rendir tu país a la invasión rusa....? 
Esperemos que no te hagan ninguna operación especial en tu casa.

Curioso punto de vista. 

Supermercado en Rusia


Supermercado en Kiev


----------



## Felio (19 Mar 2022)

Mapa de la situación actual (18/3/22) en la ciudad costera de Mariúpol, según el proyecto South Front.

En este mapa destaca el intento de dividir en dos Mariúpol, mediante movimientos desde la región de Zhovtnevy, al oeste de la ciudad. También al este, destaca la ofensiva rusa para hacerse con la zona industrial.



Otro mapa de la situación militar en Mariúpol, esta vez por ISW (Instituto para los Estudios de la Guerra, por sus siglas en inglés).



Mapas por South Front y ISW, respectivamente, de la situación militar en Ucrania en general.














ENTRE GUERRAS


Análisis de geopolítica y seguimiento de conflictos independiente. Nuestro Instagram/Web/Patrón y más: https://linktr.ee/entre_guerras




t.me


----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los "voluntarios" bielorrusos de la Nato, son exiliados politicos y economicos en Polonia, no representan a nadie en su pais de origen, solo son propaganda occidental.



esos son zmagars, chusma polaco-lituana traidora que por alguna razon (incomprensible para mi) Stalin no liquido y dejo seguir viviendo en la Republica Sovietica de Bielorusia despues de haberse puesto de lado de los nazis y haber matado rusos en la Gran Guerra Patria

lo mismo con los banderistas en Ucrania y los vlasovitas en Rusia


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (19 Mar 2022)

xavigomis dijo:


> Lo heroico es rendir tu país a la invasión rusa....?
> Esperemos que no te hagan ninguna operación especial en tu casa.
> 
> Curioso punto de vista.
> ...



Qué nivel de manipulación y engaño más vomitivo gastas, ¿nos tomas por subnormales? ¿alimentos frescos en Kiev?, ¿que están cercados desde hace dos semanas?, ¿les traen los kiwis y los mangos por puente aéreo la OTAN?


----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Parece que los rusos ya están retrocediendo en Kiev y Nikolaev.
> 
> Ya queda menos para el colapso total y la desbandada final.



callate puto subnornal lo unico que retrocede es la escoria nazi en Mariupol

y en Nikolayev, 200 a 300 cerdos a la brasa menos, menudo retroceso


----------



## xavigomis (19 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> ¿Desde cuando es un "fracaso" tomar la mitad de Ucrania, que es tan grande como la Península Ibérica, destrozar toda la armada, aeropuertos y tomar todas las infraestructuras importantes del país, además de dejarlos sin acceso al Mar Negro, y todo eso de menos de un mes?
> 
> En Junio Ucrania ya no existe, todo su gobiernillo títere en el exilio, y Alemania sigue comprando gas a Rusia, ¿que te apuestas?
> 
> No es cuestión de ser follaputin, es ser cuestión de ser sensato y realista.



Pues no soy yo quien va cesando generales por ese "éxito" en operaciones especiales de desNazificacion ni poniéndolos en arresto domiciliario. Deberías preguntarle a Putler porque le tomaron el pelo.

Confundes "tomar" con pasar por ahí. Revisate el curso de estrategia militar que te perdiste en la guardería.

Preguntate porque Rusia no ha cortado el gas a Europa.

El presidente Zelensky pudo elegir huir a Usa o UK a vivir la vida sin estrecheces y su familia, no como tú que te toca madrugar cada día por tu plato de garbanzos y decidió quedarse junto a su pueblo, con poco que ganar y mucho que perder.

Eso, al igual que la resistència de Mauripol o el ejército Ucraniano, el país más pobre de Europa ante una potencia? Dicen X aquí... Es heroico mal que os pese, es una lucha desigual donde seguramente venzan los naZis, la duda es a qué coste, previsiblemente con mucha muerte y destrucción.


----------



## .Kaikus (19 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Aclaremos que para los medios actuales (por ejemplo los que dispone un dron), *que sea de noche o de día es indiferente*. Tienen visores térmicos y de visión nocturna. La época que "de noche no se ve nada" debe haber finalizado allá por 1950 o 1960.



Combatir de noche, es arrasar con todo lo que se te ponga por delante, el respeto por los civiles es imposible, millones de civiles desaparecerian, huirian del campo de batalla y de las ciudades, el desastre humanitario alcanzaria cotas nunca vistas.


----------



## Harman (19 Mar 2022)

_La parte que faltaba por transcribir de la entrevista a Lavrov.
Primera parte publicada ayer_





__





Guerra en Ucrania XVI


Nigeria se enfrenta actualmente a una grave crisis energética que ha dejado sin luz al país. El 80% de la red nacional funciona a base de gas natural que ha aumentado de precio con la guerra en Ucrania. Pufffff.. tiene pinta de que nos vamos a jartar de nigerianos...




www.burbuja.info






***





__





Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov’s interview with RBC TV channel, Moscow, March 16, 2022 | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is





Entrevista del Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores Sergey Lavrov con el canal de televisión RBC, Moscú, 16 de marzo de 2022 _(3ª parte)_


(Trad. Google)


https://www.mid.ru/en/press_service/minister_speeches/1804655/ 

...


*Pregunta:* Todo el mundo está haciendo esta pregunta. ¿Los acontecimientos en Ucrania crearán una mayor distancia entre el pueblo de Ucrania y Rusia?

*Sergey Lavrov:* Nunca hemos tenido ningún reclamo hacia el pueblo de Ucrania. Personalmente tengo muchos amigos ucranianos. Me encanta la cultura ucraniana, el idioma ucraniano de voz suave, la cocina ucraniana y el humor ucraniano algo irónico que revela la conocida picardía del carácter ucraniano. Estoy seguro de que una abrumadora mayoría de ciudadanos rusos no tienen problemas ni objeciones contra el pueblo de Ucrania. Al mismo tiempo, el pueblo de Ucrania nunca ha tenido objeciones contra Rusia. En un momento, comenzaron a convertir a la gente de Ucrania en "imbéciles" (Esta expresión se inventó recientemente aquí) y los enfrentó a los rusos en todos los sentidos.

Esto sucedió mucho antes del golpe y poco después de que Ucrania se independizara. Los jugadores en el “gran tablero de ajedrez”, incluido Zbigniew Brzezinski, vieron a Ucrania como una herramienta para evitar que Rusia recuperara su influencia, similar a la del Imperio Ruso y la Unión Soviética, y convertirla en un jugador regional de nivel medio. Este objetivo se planteó abiertamente, y comenzaron a implementar esta línea. Se hizo todo lo posible para glorificar a los radicales y nacionalistas ucranianos, incluidos Roman Shukhevich y Stepan Bandera, quienes fueron proclamados héroes nacionales. Si bien esto sucedió más tarde, el terreno se preparó casi de inmediato, es decir, desde principios de la década de 1990. Las elecciones de principios de la década de 2000, que coincidieron con las primeras protestas de Maidan, dejaron al descubierto la esencia de las políticas occidentales. El ministro belga de Relaciones Exteriores, Didier Reynders, quien más tarde se convirtió en Comisario europeo de Justicia, declaró abiertamente antes de las elecciones que el pueblo de Ucrania debería decidir por sí mismo si se ponía del lado de Europa o de Rusia. Esta opción de “o esto o lo otro” no ha desaparecido en ninguna parte, y sigue siendo parte de las acciones públicas de la UE. Crearon el programa Asociación Oriental e invitaron a Ucrania, Moldavia, Bielorrusia y los tres estados del sur del Cáucaso a unirse a él. Preguntamos (en ese momento, Rusia mantenía relaciones con la UE) qué se debe hacer con el hecho de que estos países mantuvieran vínculos de larga data con Rusia, incluidos los vínculos culturales, lingüísticos, históricos, humanitarios, educativos y económicos; este último implicaba un sistema económico integral. Queríamos saber si, en su esfuerzo por ampliar la asociación con estos seis países, los europeos deberían tener en cuenta que esto podría hacerse junto con Rusia, sin ningún tipo de enfoques, líneas de defensa o líneas de asalto con respecto a la OTAN. Nos dijeron con bastante arrogancia que esto no era asunto nuestro.

En 2013, el año anterior a las nuevas protestas del Maidán y al golpe de Estado, cuando Ucrania estaba empeñada en firmar un Acuerdo de Asociación con la UE, los dirigentes ucranianos encabezados por el entonces presidente Viktor Yanukovich nos informaron condescendientemente sobre lo esencial del asunto en la cumbre de la CEI de noviembre de 2013, en respuesta a nuestras numerosas peticiones. Antes de eso nunca nos dijeron nada, aunque Ucrania formaba parte de la CEI y de su zona de libre comercio. En ese momento, echamos un vistazo y dijimos: queridos amigos, sabéis que vuestros compromisos en la zona de libre comercio de la CEI y los nuestros implican aranceles mutuos nulos para la inmensa mayoría de las mercancías. Tras 18 años de conversaciones con la UE sobre la adhesión de Rusia a la OMC, obtuvimos importantes aranceles proteccionistas del 15 al 20% durante un periodo bastante largo y en muchos ámbitos, como el sector bancario, los seguros y la agricultura. Estos aranceles se estipularon para un periodo preestablecido, y todavía existían en ese momento. Queridos amigos ucranianos, están estipulando aranceles cero con la UE, al igual que en sus relaciones con Rusia. Esto generará una anarquía económica, con productos europeos fluyendo libremente hacia Rusia a través del territorio aduanero ucraniano. Si estáis dispuestos a hacerlo, nos veremos obligados a cobrar aranceles de protección en la frontera ruso-ucraniana. Sugerimos la pronta celebración de conversaciones trilaterales en las que participaran Rusia, Ucrania y la Comisión Europea. José Manuel Barroso, el entonces jefe de la Comisión Europea, dijo que esto no era asunto nuestro, y que ellos no se inmiscuían en nuestras relaciones comerciales con China o Canadá. Esto es lo que se dijo.

Viktor Yanukovich se dio cuenta de que la firma incondicional del Acuerdo de Asociación con la UE en una cumbre de la Asociación Oriental tendría consecuencias nefastas para la economía ucraniana. Luego pidió a la UE que le diera tiempo, posponer la ceremonia de firma y estudiar formas de mitigar las inevitables consecuencias negativas. Después de eso, gritaron "a por ellos", y comenzaron las protestas de Maidan.

*Pregunta:* Tengo una pregunta sobre Rusia. Mucha gente piensa que ahora todos los países están contra nosotros. ¿Hay algún país que nos apoye? ¿Existen esos países?

*Serguéi Lavrov:* Sí, los hay. En realidad, constituyen una mayoría. No quiero hablar con dureza, pero están bajo una presión sin precedentes. Nunca pensé que esto fuera posible. Sabía que los estadounidenses estaban dispuestos a hacer todo lo posible para evitar cualquier movimiento positivo hacia un mundo multipolar e igualitario en las condiciones actuales. Pero no podía imaginar ni en mis sueños más salvajes que usarían métodos sucios que no son aptos para un gran poder. A los embajadores de EE. UU. se les instruye a diario para que “intimiden” a las autoridades de los países anfitriones, diciéndoles que no comercien con Rusia, que no compren ni vendan a Rusia nada que Rusia necesite, que rechacen las inversiones rusas, que no se comuniquen con Rusia y no enviar ministros o delegaciones a Rusia. Esto no es una broma. Mis amigos me han hablado de esto.

Esto no empezó ayer. Y Ucrania no es la razón de esto. Hace varios años, el secretario de Estado de los Estados Unidos, Mike Pompeo, realizó una gira por África. Durante las conferencias de prensa en todos los países que visitó, instó abiertamente a sus "queridos amigos africanos" a no comerciar con Rusia y China ni aceptar inversiones rusas y chinas. Argumentó que Rusia y China estaban haciendo esto por consideraciones egoístas, mientras que Estados Unidos les traería la democracia y el libre mercado. Esto fue mucho antes de los acontecimientos actuales. Es especialmente impactante que tales tácticas de “chantaje” se utilicen contra civilizaciones tan antiguas como China, India y Egipto. Se establecieron demandas similares para Turquía. Hoy, a Ankara se le permitió mantener los sistemas S-400, pero se le instó a desconectar a Rusia. Esto es indigno de un gran poder. Jen Psaki ha dicho que China debe entender que no se le perdonará por brindar asistencia a Rusia. ¿Cómo pueden tratar así a una gran nación?

*Pregunta: * China ha respondido a esa presión con bastante dureza.

*Sergey Lavrov: * Sí, pero Washington está siendo increíblemente grosero. Esto no se olvidará. La situación eventualmente mejorará. Han aparecido artículos que apuntan a esto en Occidente, incluida Alemania. Muchos países se preguntan si es prudente usar dólares estadounidenses en el comercio mutuo tan ampliamente. Arabia Saudita estuvo de acuerdo en usar el yuan. Este proceso no se puede detener. El presidente Putin ha dicho en numerosas ocasiones que al abordar sus consideraciones a corto plazo, incluso si son políticamente importantes, de esta manera, los estadounidenses están dañando su propia causa a largo plazo. El papel del dólar estadounidense disminuirá. La confianza en él ya está cayendo dramáticamente.

*Pregunta: * Esto está sucediendo también porque mucha gente ha visto que no hay reglas del juego o ninguna regla en absoluto.

*Serguéi Lavrov: * Sí, por supuesto. Cuando hablan de "un orden basado en reglas", esto es un doble discurso. Dicen que la propiedad privada es intocable. Se piense lo que se piense de nuestros oligarcas, [dónde está ese principio] cuando sus mansiones y yates son embargados sin decisión judicial, sólo por orden del poder ejecutivo. Los ocupantes ilegales están ocupando sus mansiones.

*Pregunta: * Esto es como la expropiación de bienes después de la revolución de octubre...

*Serguéi Lavrov: * Exactamente. ¿Dónde está la presunción de inocencia, otro valor fundamental de la democracia occidental, incluida la liberal? Todo esto es palabrería vacía.

*Pregunta:* Tengo una pregunta sobre el orden internacional. Durante la época soviética, había un campo socialista, un campo capitalista y un movimiento no alineado. A raíz de estos eventos, ¿deberíamos esperar que surjan nuevas entidades que no estén afiliadas a Occidente?

*Sergey Lavrov:* Hablando de campos, no olvidemos que Occidente dio vida al término "campo de concentración". Mostró de qué se trata el genocidio, el racismo y mucho más. En general, los estadounidenses están utilizando su política (su objetivo ha sido proclamado) para promover un orden internacional basado en reglas, que ellos mismos crean y que Europa está dispuesta a aceptar en cualquier forma. El presidente de Francia, Emmanuel Macron, es el único que sigue hablando de la necesidad de una autonomía estratégica de la UE, algo que nadie permitirá que suceda. Todos los demás miembros de la UE ya están debajo de los Estados Unidos.

Los estadounidenses están construyendo un mundo unipolar. Si no se dan cuenta, me compadezco de los que están detrás de estos planes. Al menos China y Rusia, dos grandes civilizaciones, no pueden aceptar un mundo unipolar. En cualquier caso, habrá algún tipo de contrapeso. Alguien lo hará más suave, alguien más duro, pero al final del camino surgirá un mundo bipolar, que será el precursor de un mundo multipolar. De esa manera, volveremos a crear dos campos durante muchos años por venir. Un país como la India no jugará los juegos estadounidenses sin cuestionamientos. Ahora está siendo arrastrado a los “bloques” que se están formando en la región de Asia-Pacífico con el único propósito de contener a China y aislar a Rusia.

Como parte de la política de “coqueteo” con la India, la región de Asia-Pacífico pasó a llamarse región del Indo-Pacífico. Cuando se hizo el anuncio a tal efecto, preguntamos en qué se diferenciaba la región del Indo-Pacífico de la región de Asia-Pacífico. Nos dijeron que esta es una formación geopolítica más amplia y clara. Luego dijimos que "Indo-Pacífico" significa que dos océanos, el Índico y el Pacífico, son parte de él, entonces, ¿todo el este de África ahora es parte de esta región? Su respuesta fue no. Si es "Indo", ¿incluye el Golfo Pérsico, que es parte del Océano Índico? Esquivaron la pregunta como el diablo huyendo de las varitas de incienso. No es más que un “coqueteo” geopolítico con la India, y nuestros amigos indios lo saben. Lo discutimos abiertamente con ellos. Se oponen con vehemencia a la idea de ser arrastrados a cualquier bloque militar.

Nos dicen que QUAD, que intentaron transformar en algo militar, hasta ahora ha seguido siendo una asociación económica. La cooperación económica se ha basado hasta ahora en las ramificaciones de la ASEAN y la Cooperación Económica Asia-Pacífico (APEC), con sus puertas abiertas para todos. Ahora, incluso el espacio económico está siendo fragmentado a través de esquemas de confrontación.

AUKUS es un bloque político-militar que ahora está haciendo grandes esfuerzos para arrastrar a otros países, como Japón y Corea del Sur, con el objetivo de dividir la ASEAN en dos grupos de cinco en lugar de un grupo de diez.

*Pregunta:* El Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Turquía está hoy de visita en Moscú y mañana volará a Kiev. ¿Qué podemos esperar de esta visita?

*Sergey Lavrov:* Hablé con Mevlut Cavusoglu en Antalya la semana pasada. Tuvimos conversaciones bilaterales detalladas con una agenda apretada. Los presidentes ruso y turco hablan con regularidad y consideran los principales temas a su nivel. Posteriormente implementamos los acuerdos alcanzados en nuestros asuntos prácticos. Esto incluye Siria, el formato Astana. El Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Irán nos visitó ayer.

Rusia, Turquía e Irán tienen mucho de qué hablar, incluso con respecto a la implementación de nuestras decisiones anteriores. Me gustaría resaltar la necesidad urgente de erradicar los grupos terroristas en la zona de desescalada de Idlib, la necesidad de establecer el Comité Constitucional como un mecanismo permanente. Volverá a funcionar a finales de este mes. Espero que el cuerpo de redacción, que está redactando la nueva constitución, la reforma constitucional, comience su trabajo de manera permanente, continua.

Libia es otro asunto en el que Rusia y Turquía participan activamente en la búsqueda de formas de apoyar un acuerdo político.

*Pregunta:* ¿Hablará de Ucrania hoy?

*Sergey Lavrov:* Hablamos regularmente de Ucrania en términos aplicados. Hubo un problema con los ciudadanos turcos que, entre otros, fueron retenidos como rehenes en ciudades ucranianas. Actualmente hay alrededor de 116 turcos en Mariupol. Se suponía que se irían ayer. Abrimos los pasillos todos los días. Pero no les permitieron ir. Sabíamos dónde estaban detenidos: en una mezquita en Mariupol, en el sótano.

*Pregunta:* ¿Cómo reacciona Ankara ante la falta de liberación de los ciudadanos turcos?

*Sergey Lavrov:* Turquía entiende que el problema no está de nuestra parte. Saben que se han abierto los corredores, pero el problema es de las personas que controlan los respectivos territorios. Se han comprometido con Kiev para insistir en que las personas deberían tener la libertad de aprovechar las oportunidades que ofrece Rusia.

También tenemos otras cosas en nuestra agenda bilateral, como el Mar Negro, la cooperación en la Organización de Cooperación Económica del Mar Negro (BSEC).

*Pregunta:* ¿Hay alguna razón para su próxima reunión con el Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania o no hay nada que discutir todavía?

*Sergey Lavrov:* Si hay interés de su parte, necesitaríamos entender exactamente qué cosas nuevas pretenden decirnos. Necesitamos saber que no es solo otro intento de crear una vía paralela, de desdibujar los esfuerzos realizados en la vía bielorrusa y simular actividad a través de efectos externos, algo que los ucranianos han estado haciendo durante los siete años que han estado saboteando los acuerdos de Minsk.

El presidente Vladimir Zelensky y el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores Dmitry Kuleba siguieron pidiendo que se celebre una cumbre en formato de Normandía lo antes posible. Cuando preguntamos por qué las autoridades ucranianas no habían cumplido con la decisión de la cumbre anterior, algo que se suponía que ya habían hecho, simplemente dijeron: no, sentémonos juntos y discutámoslo todo. Este es un truco para imitar la actividad con más flashes de cámara. Equipos de televisión, todos están sentados en la mesa discutiendo algo, pero nadie está haciendo nada.

Alemania y Francia se pusieron inequívocamente del lado de Kiev en su renuencia a implementar los acuerdos de Minsk. Ahora dicen que no hay necesidad de ningún diálogo directo con Donetsk y Lugansk, y que todo debe decidirse entre Kiev y Moscú porque Moscú "controla todo aquí". Nos han estado sermoneando todos estos años, mientras omiten cualquier mención del bombardeo de civiles e infraestructura civil en Donbass, y ahora continúan en silencio.

Uno de los líderes de la Unión Europea se ha puesto en contacto con nosotros. Les preguntamos por qué estaban tan histéricos sobre lo que están haciendo nuestros militares como parte de una cuidadosa operación militar especial (llevar a cabo ataques precisos en la infraestructura militar), pero se mantuvieron en silencio cuando un misil Tochka-U con una ojiva de racimo fue disparado en el centro. de Donetsk el 14 de marzo de este año. Y dijo, hemos oído su versión del incidente. No estoy bromeando.

*Pregunta:* ¿Qué es lo más difícil ahora en el proceso de negociación? ¿Cuáles son nuestras posibilidades de paz?

*Sergey Lavrov:* Siempre hay una oportunidad. Como diplomático, uno no tiene derecho a responder o actuar de manera diferente. Siempre hay que buscar y aprovechar las oportunidades.

Me han alentado algunos cambios en la retórica sobre percepciones más realistas de lo que está sucediendo. Sin embargo, cualquier declaración constructiva es instantánea, inmediatamente, seguida por la adopción de una ley que castiga a cualquiera que se comunique con rusos con 15 años de prisión. Es un juego. No descarto que este tipo de iniciativas de confrontación vengan impulsadas desde el exterior para desequilibrarnos en la medida de lo posible. Este parece ser su objetivo. Esto lo están haciendo personas que han perdido por completo el contacto con el arte político real.

Cuando la Unión Soviética colapsó, los politólogos bajaron de precio. Nadie los invitó a ninguna parte; la demanda se secó. Entonces dejaron de entrenar a la gente en estudios soviéticos o rusos. Este desequilibrio ahora está afectando muchas situaciones, incluido el problema clave: la subestimación colosal de lo que está sucediendo en el escenario mundial, donde la multipolaridad real está emergiendo objetivamente, y la sobreestimación colosal por parte de muchos países de sus propias capacidades y autoridad.


----------



## John Nash (19 Mar 2022)

China condena el envío de armas a Ucrania:



Qué necesitan más los civiles ucranianos armas o víveres y mantas (que sí envía China)?


----------



## Michael_Knight (19 Mar 2022)

xavigomis dijo:


> tras 3 semanas de cerco y 24 días de Guerra...
> Mauripol sigue resistiendo



Y aun decían los anal-istas militares de Burbuja el segundo día de guerra que iban a entrar los rusos en Kiev en menos de 72 horas. 

A Kiev y a Odesa los rusos ni van a intentar entrar, a Karkov seguramente no acaben entrado, como mucho acabarán entrando a Mauripol por el qué dirán y para poder negociar el armisticio.


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Parece que los rusos ya están retrocediendo en Kiev y Nikolaev.
> 
> Ya queda menos para el colapso total y la desbandada final.



En Kiev la contraofensiva fracasó.
En Nikolaev avanzaron hasta 40 km de Jerson pero no tienen superioridad aérea y un flanco está comprometido. A ver cómo lo resuelven, parece un contraataque táctico pero veamos hoy el desarrollo


----------



## xavigomis (19 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Qué nivel de manipulación y engaño más vomitivo gastas, ¿nos tomas por subnormales? ¿alimentos frescos en Kiev?, ¿que están cercados desde hace dos semanas?, ¿les traen los kiwis y los mangos por puente aéreo la OTAN?



No te tomo por subnormal, lo eres y profundo por lo que no tiene sentido perder más tiempo contigo.

Tienes un grave problema, pero es el tuyo por desgracia para ti y para tu familia, ahí con tu vida tanta paz tengas como paz llevas.


----------



## Nico (19 Mar 2022)

xavigomis dijo:


> Heroica resistencia hasta ahora, la operación especial para desnaZificar Ucrania alcanza el día 24 sin lograr tomar Kiev en 2 días.




Ni los norteamericanos, ni los rusos, son "idiotas" a nivel militar. De hecho han vivido combatiendo a mayor o menor escala casi de modo permanente.

Los modos de una ciudad dependen de muchos factores. *Si quieres velocidad tienes que arrasarla* (y en dos días entras pateando las piedras). Por caso lo hizo Hitler en Varsovia para acelerar la rendición de los polacos.

Los rusos han dicho (y hecho) que no quieren afectar a los civiles, ni a la propia infraestructura en exceso. Eso implica tiempos más largos y maniobras más delicadas.

Por caso, las tropas ucranianas en Mariupol están sitiadas y no reciben suministros hace dos semanas. Por grandes que sean tus depósitos... ¿cuántos días crees que te dura la comida, munición, insumos médicos o combustible?

El avance que están llevando a cabo es estratégico y tranquilo. Supongo que esperan la rendición y no debe faltar mucho para ello.

Por otro lado, no desconozcamos que muchas unidades ucranianas si están luchando con coraje y valentía. Quizás se esperaba una desbandada mayor o una resistencia menor. Pero de todos modos ya es una guerra perdida para ellos.


----------



## Felio (19 Mar 2022)

Gráfico elaborado por la Conferencia de las Naciones Unidas sobre Comercio y Desarrollo (UNCTAD, por sus siglas en inglés) que muestra la dependencia africana del trigo ruso y ucraniano, cuyas exportaciones han sufrido bastante por la guerra y amenaza con un grave desabastecimiento en países que dependen de la importación del mismo.


----------



## Kult-Ista (19 Mar 2022)

xavigomis dijo:


> Lo heroico es rendir tu país a la invasión rusa....?
> Esperemos que no te hagan ninguna operación especial en tu casa.
> 
> Curioso punto de vista.
> ...



Me encanta esa foto, hacer pasar por desabastecimiento la sección de vajilla , con oferta al 50% , mientras que si amplias la foto se ven al fondo las estanterías llenas , es divertido.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (19 Mar 2022)

xavigomis dijo:


> Pues no soy yo quien va cesando generales por ese "éxito" en operaciones especiales de desNazificacion ni poniéndolos en arresto domiciliario. Deberías preguntarle a Putler porque le tomaron el pelo.
> 
> Confundes "tomar" con pasar por ahí. Revisate el curso de estrategia militar que te perdiste en la guardería.
> 
> ...





Te pongo en el ignore, embustero y manipulador de mierda.


----------



## ferrys (19 Mar 2022)

Foto de ahora de los defensores de Kiev. Premio al que vea al nazi.


----------



## Cosmopolita (19 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> una buena parte ??
> 
> en Odessa basicamente todos menos los ocupanes, forasteros venidos de la parte occidental que hablan em MOVA y no en ruso, y no suman mas del 4 o 5 %



No digas sandeces. El porcentaje del uso de de ucraniano en Odessa es muchísimo más alto que esos miserables 4% o 5%. Muchísima gente en Odessa es bilingüe: mi pareja lo es y lo es su madre (natural su madre se Wołyn) pero su padre no porque es ruso. Ucraniano es una de las tres lenguas oficiales en...Transnistria.

Yo entiendo ucraniano por semejanza con polaco y ruso como entiendo catalán/valenciano por semejanza con castellano. Pero yo prefiero comunicarme en ruso porque lo estudié y para mí es algo natural, ya que estudié formalmente ruso antes que inglés a los 12 años y tuve una profesor nativa, que por cierto era una polaca de Bielorrusia occidental que fue reubicada a Kazajistán por órdenes de. Stalin.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xavigomis (19 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Y aun decían los anal-istas militares de Burbuja el segundo día de guerra que iban a entrar los rusos en Kiev en menos de 72 horas.
> 
> A Kiev y a Odesa los rusos ni van a intentar entrar, a Karkov seguramente no acaben entrado, como mucho acabarán entrando a Mauripol por el qué dirán y para poder negociar el armisticio.



anal istos burbujos Pro-rusos de Putler...
Guerra ràpida y anexión como Crimea, van a colapsar, caen en 2 días, el gobierno huye... En fin, es lo que pasa cuando no hay cole.

Luego la realidad se impone.

24 días y Ucrania y Mauripol resisten.

Rusia y Putler los nuevos parias del mundo, con el apoyo de Cuba, Nicaragua y Venezuela.


----------



## Felio (19 Mar 2022)

Mapa de la situación militar en Ucrania el 18/3/22, según el Ministerio de Defensa francés.










ENTRE GUERRAS


Análisis de geopolítica y seguimiento de conflictos independiente. Nuestro Instagram/Web/Patrón y más: https://linktr.ee/entre_guerras




t.me


----------



## Nico (19 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Parece que los rusos ya están retrocediendo en Kiev y Nikolaev.
> 
> Ya queda menos para el colapso total y la desbandada final.




Cierto. Ya hay noticias de banderas ucranias cerca de Moscú. El colapso ruso es inminente.


----------



## vladimirovich (19 Mar 2022)

Me mojo, el colapso final y salida por patas de Ucrania de lo quede para entonces de ejército ruso se producira en la segunda quincena de Mayo.

No antes , más que nada por respetar el 9 de Mayo.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (19 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Cierto. Ya hay noticias de banderas ucranias cerca de Moscú. El colapso ruso es inminente.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (19 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Me mojo, el colapso final y salida por patas de Ucrania de lo quede para entonces de ejército ruso se producira en la segunda quincena de Mayo.
> 
> No antes , más que nada por respetar el 9 de Mayo.




¿Entonces por que el cocainómano Cerdensky a huido a Polonia?


----------



## ferrys (19 Mar 2022)

Edificio a edificio.


----------



## Nico (19 Mar 2022)

xavigomis dijo:


> Lo heroico es rendir tu país a la invasión rusa....?
> Esperemos que no te hagan ninguna operación especial en tu casa.
> 
> Curioso punto de vista.
> ...




Qué raro!, un supermercado de Moscú escrito en ucraniano. Debe ser más barato y los rusos se han comprado todo !!


----------



## bonobo (19 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> El Assad y los generales Sitios así como miembros de la Guardia Revolucionaria son unos puntos héroes



Que cosas la diplomacia, ahora haz de tripas corazon y a negociar.


----------



## Expected (19 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> ¿Estadounidenses asesinados en la guerra de Vietnam? A ver, propagandistas hipócritas, que a Vietnam los que fuísteis a hacer la guerra fuistéis vosotros. No dan puntada sin hilo estos hdlgp.



Así es...de los inventores del "daño colateral" y el famoso thriller "la guerra preventiva"...se sacan ahora "los asesinados en Vietnam". Menudos actores son, los usanos.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (19 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Qué raro!, un supermercado de Moscú escrito en ucraniano. Debe ser más barato y los rusos se han comprado todo !!





Este es el nivel, a estos embusteros y estafadores hay que ponerlos en el ignore.


----------



## xavigomis (19 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Qué raro!, un supermercado de Moscú escrito en ucraniano. Debe ser más barato y los rusos se han comprado todo !!



En què quedamos...? 2 comentarios antes es la sección de vajillas de un supermercado ruso y ahora es ucraniano? 

Ganas algo negando el desabastecimiento que se está produciendo en Rusia?

Negar algo que es evidente y fácilmente comprobable, incluso por ti, risitas de Putler no tiene mucho sentido.

Puedes decir que es la sección de tecnología del supermercado... O el Zara... O la sección de las Coca-Cola's y no harás tanto el ridículo.


----------



## .Kaikus (19 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Masacrar civiles rusos mola, pero dar explicaciones a los interrogadores chechenos no.... mira que huir del martirio. Seguro que en Lvov les iban a hacer unas conmemoraciones con antorchas bien chulas a sus heroes.



De momento no vemos a los ultranacionalistas ucranianos, entre los que hay tartaros antirrusos y chechenos traidores, hacer atentados suicidas en puestos de control rusos.

PD- No lo descarto totalmente en un futuro, pero veo que no tienen huevos a inmolarse por Zelensky.


----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Y claro, chechenos luchan por ruskij mir ortodoxo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



los chechenos son del 141º regimiento spetsnaz de Rosgvardia y hay tambien voluntarios de la guardia de fronteras , de la policia y otros cuerpos de seguridad de la republica, estan luchando por su pais y en su pais


----------



## mapachën (19 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> No son residentes europeos y además por lo que he visto han congelado cuentas e inmovilizado bienes, no incautado o expropiado
> Del mismo art 17
> "Si bien no tienen por sí mismas valor jurídico, constituyen un valioso instrumento de interpretación con objeto de aclarar las disposiciones de la Carta."
> 
> ...



Se sacaran a subasta y se Le dará a Ucrania como reparación a los crímenes de guerra de Putler.

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SkullandPhones (19 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> los chechenos son del 141º regimiento spetsnaz de Rosgvardia y hay tambien voluntarios de la guardia de fronteras , de la policia y otros cuerpor de seguridad de la republica, estan luchando por su pais y en su pais



Te excitan los follacabras caucásicos? O te gusta más como se la chupan ahora a quién los arraso? Menudo despojo de follacorderos


----------



## Bishop (19 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> supuestas fotos del tema
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alguna de las fotos de lo último, de manera aislada se ha tratado de presentar unas cuantas páginas atrás, como una emboscada a los rusos. Ahora vistas en conjunto no parece cuadrar mucho el asunto. No sé porque no me sorprende.


----------



## Nico (19 Mar 2022)

xavigomis dijo:


> Ganas algo negando el desabastecimiento que se está produciendo en Rusia?




No tengo idea si hay desabastecimiento en Rusia, lo que te digo es que has puesto la foto *de un supermercado UCRANIANO* (mira los carteles).

Por otro lado es bastante lógico que cuando un país está en guerra, la gente se abastezca de lo que pueda como modo de prevenirse (y esto vale para Ucrania y para Rusia).


----------



## ferrys (19 Mar 2022)

Occidente. Esto es en lo que nos hemos convertido. Nadadora campeona de la modalidad femenina.


----------



## Impresionante (19 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> El HÉROE Zelensky se dirige al pueblo desde las calles de Kiev y anima a los ucranios a defender su tierra frente al orcoinvasor



Jojojo

De dónde es la postal de fondo?


----------



## SkullandPhones (19 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Foto de ahora de los defensores de Kiev. Premio al que vea al nazi.



Pesados con los nazis, qué son mejor los comunistas de mierda....


----------



## Michael_Knight (19 Mar 2022)

xavigomis dijo:


> anal istos burbujos Pro-rusos de Putler...
> Guerra ràpida y anexión como Crimea, van a colapsar, caen en 2 días, el gobierno huye... En fin, es lo que pasa cuando no hay cole.
> 
> Luego la realidad se impone.
> ...



Tomar una ciudad que no se quiere rendir es difícil de cojones, eso es de primero de conquistador, curiosamente en la guerra moderna es más difícil todavía que en la antigua, que se lo digan a Napoleón con los sitios de Zaragoza, cuatro paisanos mal pertrechados se las hicieron pasar putas al mejor ejército de la historia, de ahí en adelante hay mil ejemplos, los rusos los saben bien lo difícil que es conquistar ciudades si sus habitantes tiene la determinación de no rendirse, ni la todopoderosa wehrmacht fue capaz de entrar en Leningrado o Stalingrado y al propio Zhukov le costó medio ejército entrar en un Berlín ya con la guerra ganada y contra un ejército de niños y viejos. Además aquí se da la circunstancia de que los rusos no pueden hacer como en Grozni y rendir las ciudades ucranianas por el método de borrarlas del mapa, aunque en Mauripol tiene pinta de que van por ese camino.


----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## ferrys (19 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> los chechenos son del 141º regimiento spetsnaz de Rosgvardia y hay tambien voluntarios de la guardia de fronteras , de la policia y otros cuerpos de seguridad de la republica, estan luchando por su pais y en su pais



Kadirov habó hace un par de días con Putin y le pidió que les dejase ir de una puta vez. Dice que hay decenas de miles de voluntarios que quieren ir. A mi que no me jodan que los chechenos está reventados. Son unos pocos millones y si les dejan se presentan 100.000 tios allí. Hablamos de veteranos de 115 años por lo menos. Allí van hasta los del asilo y se follan a los nazis sin despeinarse. Están con 90 tacos con el sindrom y haciendo el petate que van


----------



## Impresionante (19 Mar 2022)

Los ucronazis deben seguir disparando a civiles

_Según la línea operativa, el Ministerio de Salud de la RPD recibió información sobre la herida de quince civiles, incluido un bebé de una parte del asentamiento de Mariupol previamente liberada por el NM de la RPD.

_


----------



## ferrys (19 Mar 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> Pesados con los nazis, qué son mejor los comunistas de mierda....



No creo que haga falta explicar ciertas cosas a estas alturas creo. De locos. Nazis no bueno amego.


----------



## Impresionante (19 Mar 2022)

Rusia ha disparado misiles hipersónicos Kinzhal ("daga") en Ucrania. Oficialmente, las armas se utilizaron para destruir un depósito de municiones en Ivano-Frankivsk. En realidad, esta es una señal disuasoria importante para la OTAN. Recordemos que puede llevar carga nuclear.

Es el arma convencional más avanzada de Rusia: 13 veces más rápida que un tomahawk, con el triple de carga útil.

Confirmado


https://ria.ru/20220319/sklad-1778982374.html


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Nomas un punto.. consultar la wikipedia.. no es lo mismo que consultar una fuente proUsa...??



¿Eres panchito?


----------



## Zepequenhô (19 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Las tropas rusas liquidaron a 93 militantes ucranianos que desertaron de Mariupol



Y el mundo es un lugar un poco mejor.


----------



## Fmercury1980 (19 Mar 2022)

*Ha caído definitivamente la planta siderúrgica Azovstal, en Mariúpol.*


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Simo Hayha dixit: Deja de decir tontadas, retrasao



Deja de chupar pollas anglo-sionistas, subnormal.


----------



## SkullandPhones (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zepequenhô (19 Mar 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> *Ha caído definitivamente la planta siderúrgica Azovstal, en Mariúpol.*



Gran noticia. Me has alegrado el día.


----------



## Harman (19 Mar 2022)

Egam dijo:


> A ver si los que piden una "peacekeeping mission" la van a tener en su pais dentro de poco...



Los 3B tienen todos los números si la Operación se amplia. Tienen nazis glorificados, discriminan a la población rusa y son unos bocazas. En las simulaciones no duran ni un día.


----------



## Rafl Eg (19 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> No hay un mando ni estrategia. Los ucranianos son el ejecito de pancho villa.



Me sorprende que algunos penséis eso.
El ejército ucraniano en sus líneas clave está asistido (dirigido mejor dicho) por la inteligencia militar estadounidense. Sus fallos o errores son también paralelamente los de los usanos.

Intel Sharing Between U.S. and Ukraine 'Revolutionary' Says DIA Director - USNI News


----------



## Arraki (19 Mar 2022)

Traducido del ruso:

El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa publica imágenes de la destrucción del DRG ucraniano utilizando armas de alta precisión


----------



## bonobo (19 Mar 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Y el mundo es un lugar un poco mejor.



Ojo con estas cosas que pueden ser 4 crios forzados a tomar las armas


----------



## delhierro (19 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Y aun decían los anal-istas militares de Burbuja el segundo día de guerra que iban a entrar los rusos en Kiev en menos de 72 horas.
> 
> A Kiev y a Odesa los rusos ni van a intentar entrar, a Karkov seguramente no acaben entrado, como mucho acabarán entrando a Mauripol por el qué dirán y para poder negociar el armisticio.



Los yanqus tardaron 2 meses en retomar faluya contra 2000 islamistas con armamento ligero. Eso si destruyendo de verdad la ciudad.

Los rusos no tienen porque tener prisa, las sanciones estan para quedarse, se las hubieran puesto igual de hecho. Han asegurado bielorrusia para los restos ( otra cagada occidental ) y van ganando. El tiempo no les corre en contra. Pueden ir tranquilos y asegurando, de paso dan tiempo a que los que quieran puedan huir a occidente, para que les demos paguitas que nos sobra la pasta segun parece.


----------



## Expected (19 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Occidente. Esto es en lo que nos hemos convertido. Nadadora campeona de la modalidad femenina.



Creo que deberíamos hacer 4 juegos Olímpicos. Uno para heteros, otro para feminazis (que solo puedan entrar locas del coño en los estadios), otra para los transgéneros (que nadar con rabo en un campeonato femenino es hacer trampas....tú tienes timón y las demás no), y el más normal...el de paralímpicos...


----------



## arriondas (19 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Qué nivel de manipulación y engaño más vomitivo gastas, ¿nos tomas por subnormales? ¿alimentos frescos en Kiev?, ¿que están cercados desde hace dos semanas?, ¿les traen los kiwis y los mangos por puente aéreo la OTAN?



Y para colmo el supuesto supermercado ruso... es finlandés. Mira los rótulos.


----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Kadirov habó hace un par de días con Putin y le pidió que les dejase ir de una puta vez. Dice que hay decenas de miles de voluntarios que quieren ir. A mi que no me jodan que los chechenos está reventados. Son unos pocos millones y si les dejan se presentan 100.000 tios allí. Hablamos de veteranos de 115 años por lo menos. Allí van hasta los del asilo y se follan a los nazis sin despeinarse. Están con 90 tacos con el sindrom y haciendo el petate que van



chechenia tiene algo mas de un millon de habitantes

lo que hay en Mariupol son unos 5000 voluntarios como mucho relutados de entre los servivios de seguridad de la republica
tambien es verdad que muchos tienen experiencia militar en la guerra de Chechenia (1994-2000) y contrinsurgencia en el caucaso durante muchos años

pero el propio Khodakovsky , el lider del batallon Vostok dice que no tienen preparacion suficuente para este tipo de guerra y en las nuevas tacticas


----------



## kelden (19 Mar 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


>



Grabado desde la ventana de un piso. Así guerrean los valientes.


----------



## Gotthard (19 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Me sorprende que algunos penséis eso.
> El ejército ucraniano en sus líneas clave está asistido (dirigido mejor dicho) por la inteligencia militar estadounidense. Sus fallos o errores son también paralelamente los de los usanos.
> 
> Intel Sharing Between U.S. and Ukraine 'Revolutionary' Says DIA Director - USNI News



Si, los que estan en Kiev reciben intel americana y europea, pero el problema es que no hay una cadena de mando eficaz porque cada milicia tiene su señor de la guerra lo que en la practica hace que cada sector vaya por libre. Y ante eso los americanos no pueden hacer absolutamente nada.

Tienen una situacion similar a la que se dio en la republica española con las milicias. Hasta que no las hicieron desaparece e integraron a todos bajo el ejercito dirigido por Miaja, aun teniendo superioridad numerica aplastante eran incapaces de hacer una mierda contra la tropa profesional de Franco.


----------



## kelden (19 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Me sorprende que algunos penséis eso.
> El ejército ucraniano en sus líneas clave está asistido (dirigido mejor dicho) por la inteligencia militar estadounidense. Sus fallos o errores son también paralelamente los de los usanos.
> 
> Intel Sharing Between U.S. and Ukraine 'Revolutionary' Says DIA Director - USNI News



Un ejército es como un organismo vivo. El cerebro coordina el movimiento de todas las partes del cuerpo con un propósito. El ejército ukro ya no tiene cerebro o, mejor, tiene el sistema nervioso dañado y no puede moverse coordinadamente. Hay bandas aisladas que guerrean por su cuenta.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Mar 2022)

¿Cuántos combatientes ukro-nazis habrá en la bolsa de Mariúpol?


----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Un ejército es como un organismo vivo. El cerebro coordina el movimiento de todas las partes del cuerpo con un propósito. El ejército ukro ya no tiene cerebro ni puede moverse coordinadamente. Hay bandas aisladas que guerrean por su cuenta.



ningun ukro tiene cerebro son solo carne de cañon , la informacion y las ordenes las dan los de la NATO desde Bruselas


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El sistema de misiles costeros Bastion destruyó los centros de mando de radio y electrónica de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en los asentamientos de Veliky Dalnik y Velikodolinskoye en la región de Odessa — Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 989998


----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Cuántos combatientes ukro-nazis habrá en la bolsa de Mariúpol?



al principio habia cerca de 15.000 en teoria en todo ese flanco sur de la RPD, en Mariupol y alrededores

ahora quedarian poco mas de la mitad segun Khodakovsky y estan combatiendo en proporcion de apenas 1-1 con lo cual la cosa aunque va lenta es sorprendentemente efectiva para los atacantes


----------



## bonobo (19 Mar 2022)

No voy a discutirlo, solo digo que hay mucho crio obligado a tomar las armas cuya opcion es que le maten los rusos o los ukronazis. Ser sensatos no es ser tibios.


----------



## delhierro (19 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> al principio habia cerca de 15.000 en teoria
> 
> ahora quedarian poco mas de la mitad segun Khodakovsky y estan combatiendo en proporcion de apenas 1-1 con lo cual la cosa aunque va lenta es sorprendentemente efectiva para los atacantes



Cuando las cosas se complican la mayoría se evapora. En esos controles hay muchos tios con edad militar sin familia saliendo. Muchos seran de la guarnición regular que se habra disuelto al 80%.


----------



## dabuti (19 Mar 2022)

Cuñadismo y borreguismo mandan.









Encuesta europea para Sigma Dos: Los españoles, los más movilizados de Europa contra la invasión de Ucrania


Un inmenso grito de No a la invasión. Los españoles son los ciudadanos de Europa que están más movilizados en contra del ataque ruso contra Ucrania. Y no sólo lo manifiestan...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## vettonio (19 Mar 2022)

Pero, ¿y esto?


----------



## Harman (19 Mar 2022)

*El que viene contra nosotros con una espada será asesinado por el Kalibr

Más y más detalles sobre los resultados del ataque a la base militar cerca de Lviv*

Según las interceptaciones de radio, las pérdidas entre los mercenarios extranjeros y las fuerzas especiales de las AFU como resultado del ataque a la base militar cerca de Lviv ya ascendieron a al menos 267-200-x

Según Peter, austriaco de 50 años, miembro de la Legión Internacional de Ucrania, en el campo de entrenamiento de Yavoriv había entre 800 y 1.000 extranjeros en el momento del ataque de la aviación rusa.

Los heridos siguen siendo evacuados: unos 450-300 han sido evacuados a Polonia.

Muchos tienen quemaduras en la cara y el cuerpo, algunos tienen miembros cortados.

El número de desaparecidos bajo los escombros del cuerpo, en el que había mercenarios estadounidenses, rumanos y polacos, aún no se conoce de forma concluyente.

El suministro de armas por valor de 400 millones de dólares está completamente destruido.

Un gran número de oficiales de las AFU y antiguos oficiales de la OTAN se encontraban entre los muertos.

Las autoridades ucranianas y estadounidenses están ocultando cuidadosamente la magnitud real de las pérdidas, mientras limpian en secreto las consecuencias del exitoso ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

Tras el incidente, el entusiasmo de los mercenarios de todo el mundo se ha desvanecido visiblemente.

Un mercenario austriaco dijo sobre el ataque al campo de entrenamiento de Yavoriv: "Toda esta gente morirá, ¡nadie saldrá vivo de aquí!

Los descendientes de los teutones no aprenden bien la historia. De lo contrario, conocerían las palabras de su antepasado Alejandro Nevsky, el gran príncipe de Nóvgorod, Kiev y Vladimir, el comandante, el santo de la iglesia ortodoxa rusa, que dijo hace más de 800 años:

¡Quien venga a nosotros con una espada será asesinado por el Calibre!

Volodymyr Rogov, miembro del Consejo Principal de la Administración Militar-Civil de la región de Zaporizhzhya

t.me/surf_noise1/8748


----------



## Gotthard (19 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> chechenia tiene algo mas de un millon de habitantes
> 
> lo que hay en Mariupol son unos 5000 voluntarios como mucho relutados de entre los servivios de seguridad de la republica
> tambien es verdad que muchos tienen experiencia militar en la guerra de Chechenia (1994-2000) y contrinsurgencia en el caucaso durante muchos años
> ...



El checheno combate como un checheno, no creo que necesiten mucho de nuevas tacticas. Ellos son la guerra personificada, es su forma de vida, en occidente no damos pistolas de juguete a nuestros hijos, alli les dan armas reales y aprenden a disparar antes que a hablar.

Los veo super raros con esos uniforme hi-tech que les han dado. 

Esos son mas de apañarse con una buena capa de lana y unas alpargatas y montar una carniceria a tiros en los montes porque un zagal del clan vecino ha desgraciado a la sobrina chorti del jefe de su clan y dice que no se piensa casar.


----------



## Harman (19 Mar 2022)

Fuerzas de seguridad de Kiev en combate con un HMMWV

Un soldado del ejército ucraniano filma un combate con un vehículo táctico HMMWV, presumiblemente en la región de Kiev.

t.me/anna_news/25279

_video en el enlace_


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Tan Chin Gao (19 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> creo que solo tengo al iluminado del ojo que todo lo ve en el ignore



¿A ESTE?


DIO$ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 130937


----------



## Harman (19 Mar 2022)

Se le pidió que pasara de las cosas desagradables.

La revista satírica francesa Charlie Hebdo sugiere usar ucranianos en lugar de gasolina debido a la subida de los precios.

Humor a nivel de basurero.

t.me/anna_news/25278

_Viñeta en el enlace_


----------



## Honkler (19 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Occidente. Esto es en lo que nos hemos convertido. Nadadora campeona de la modalidad femenina.



Se le marcará el rabo?


----------



## vettonio (19 Mar 2022)

Bielorusia y Rusia, cada vez mas unidos.

_Rusia no es sólo un aliado de Bielorrusia, es una entidad en la esfera económica y militar - Lukashenko

Y en el sentido militar, generalmente tenemos un grupo de fuerzas armadas. Es decir, estamos estrechamente vinculados. "Y esos lazos se llaman Estado Federal, que estamos tratando de construir con Rusia", _dijo el Presidente de Bielorrusia.
Mostrar este hilo
Spriter
@spriter99880


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Mar 2022)

Casa por casa, Rattenkrieg...


----------



## Arraki (19 Mar 2022)

NO se si estará puesto, con tantas páginas yo al menos no lo he visto


----------



## LIRDISM (19 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Momento Von Paulus
> En su último discurso, Zelensky dijo que le otorgó al comandante del Regimiento Azov Prokopenko y al comandante de la 36.a Brigada de Infantería de Marina Baranyuk el título de "Héroe de Ucrania", el premio más alto posible para un ciudadano ucraniano, por su valiente defensa de Mariupol. Momento Paulus?
> 
> 
> Mas escoria ucra al servicio de los narigudos



¿No fue el famoso general del secto ejército alemán en Stalingrado? No era buen general pero era amigo de Hitler.


----------



## Harman (19 Mar 2022)

Las formaciones armadas de la "defensa del terror" entran sin problemas en la guerra de guerrillas

Formaciones armadas de la "defensa del terror" con ametralladoras DP-27, RPK-74 y un carro tirado por caballos en la región de Sumy. 

t.me/anna_news/25275

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Arraki (19 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Casa por casa, Rattenkrieg...



con 30 kilos de equipamiento y el cigarrillo en la boca 

   eso es casta rusa


----------



## Kreonte (19 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 990066



Igual los detectaron por reconocimiento del terreno, aéreo o vía satelital, pero empiezo a estar bastante mosca si sumamos el bombardeo de otros centros así como el campo de entrenamiento de la OTAN. ¿Hay traidores dentro del ejército ucraniano? Yo digo sí.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## LIRDISM (19 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa ruso anunció el uso del sistema de misiles de aviación Kinzhal con misiles hipersónicos para destruir un gran almacén de misiles y municiones de aviación de las tropas ucranianas en la región de Ivano-Frankivsk.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 989995



En serio, desde un mig-31, ¿un interceptador llevando misiles de crucero?


----------



## Harman (19 Mar 2022)

Rosselkhoznadzor habla de multiplicar por 3,5 el suministro de frutas y verduras con Irán

El jefe adjunto de Rosselkhoznadzor, Konstantin Savenkov, se reunió en Moscú con los dirigentes de las organizaciones veterinarias iraníes. Discutieron el aumento del suministro de frutas y verduras a Rusia de 570.000 a 2 millones de toneladas. Se trata de la importación de tomates, berenjenas, pepinos, pimientos, hierbas y manzanas.

La parte iraní está interesada en aumentar sus importaciones de cereales y oleaginosas de Rusia de 7 a 12 millones de toneladas al año. Teherán pretende estudiar la posibilidad de abrir su mercado a las aves de corral, el cordero y otros productos cárnicos rusos. Los expertos iraníes tienen previsto acudir a Rusia en un futuro próximo para inspeccionar las plantas de procesamiento de aves de corral.

t.me/boris_rozhin/34109


----------



## vettonio (19 Mar 2022)

-¿Nos tomamos la pénul?

-Venga, va.

-Y así decidimos quién se queda con Nueva York y quién con Washington


----------



## delhierro (19 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> En serio, desde un mig-31, ¿un interceptador llevando misiles de crucero?



Son misiles hipersonicos, ya en la época de la urss los mig-31 se modificaron para lanzar misiles antisatelite. Es un interceptor pesado, muy rapido, puede llevar eso sin problemas. Y los rusos tienen un monton de esos aparatos. Con capacidad nuclear es un binomio perfecto.


----------



## lasoziedad (19 Mar 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Refugiado Ucraniano en Italia



Igual no ha sido tan mala idea no permitir la entrada en España de "refugiados" ucranianos varones en edad militar.
Si no pasa ninguno te aseguras que ninguno es nazi huido.


----------



## Harman (19 Mar 2022)

En 30 días de hostilidades en la DNR, 55 civiles muertos y 301 más heridos de diversa consideración - JCCC

t.me/boris_rozhin/34115


----------



## ProfeInsti (19 Mar 2022)

Reino Unido cree que Putin usa las negociaciones para preparar una nueva ofensiva.


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Reino Unido cree que Putin usa las negociaciones para preparar una nueva ofensiva.



Para ganar tiempo, de momento está más que demostrado.


----------



## Arraki (19 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Igual los detectaron por reconocimiento del terreno, aéreo o vía satelital, pero empiezo a estar bastante mosca si sumamos el bombardeo de otros centros así como el campo de entrenamiento de la OTAN. ¿Hay traidores dentro del ejército ucraniano? Yo digo sí.



Hombre jaja

Hay traidores en el ejército ucraniano, traidores en el ejército ruso y traidores en todos los ejércitos del mundo, de ahí proviene precisamente la palabra traidor, es como decir si existe algún matrimonio donde exista la infidelidad.

La pregunta que entiendo que te haces es cuantos y a que nivel, sobre todo lo segundo.

Yo entiendo que tienen informadores a niveles altos y en todas las regiones. De ahí no solo el ataque a los mercenarios, sino el tipo de ataque. Lo segundo me da a entender que sabían que los mercenarios que allí se encontraban eran unos mazapanes que a la primera detonación iban a salir corriendo. Por eso entiendo y es la única explicación que le veo a que la escabechina no fuera de varios miles sino de varios cientos. Es decir, sabían donde dar y a quien dejar volver con el rabo entre las piernas para que contaran a sus amigos como las pintan los rusos, cosa que por cierto no han tardado en hacer.


----------



## Impresionante (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> ¿No fue el famoso general del secto ejército alemán en Stalingrado? No era buen general pero era amigo de Hitler.



si, cuando ya estaba perdido Hitler le condecoro y ascendio a Mariscal, mas o menos lo que ha hecho Zelensky con los jefes nazis de Mariupol


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Mar 2022)

Campaña en los medios ucranianos. 

boris_rozhin


----------



## vettonio (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## ppacogonzalezz (19 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Ni los norteamericanos, ni los rusos, son "idiotas" a nivel militar. De hecho han vivido combatiendo a mayor o menor escala casi de modo permanente.
> 
> Los modos de una ciudad dependen de muchos factores. *Si quieres velocidad tienes que arrasarla* (y en dos días entras pateando las piedras). Por caso lo hizo Hitler en Varsovia para acelerar la rendición de los polacos.
> 
> ...



Una ciudad abastecida ante un previsible asedio? Años


----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Reino Unido cree que Putin usa las negociaciones para preparar una nueva ofensiva.



no hay ninguna negociacion, como no la hubo con la patraña del Formato de Normandia ni los acuerdos de Minsk, es todo una patraña occidental para ganar tiempo

los rusos no son tontos, no hay nada que negociar ni nunca lo hubo, asi que a seguir tirando pepinazos y acabando con el ukroejercito de la NATO


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Mar 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas utilizaron armas hipersónicas por primera vez durante una operación especial para desnazificar y desmilitarizar Ucrania. 

Según el Ministerio de Defensa, el 18 de marzo, con la ayuda del complejo de aviación de Kinzhal, se destruyó un almacén subterráneo con municiones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Los ataques de misiles aerobalísticos hipersónicos alcanzaron los sitios de almacenamiento de bombas de aviación en Delyatyn, en la región de Ivano-Frankivsk.

El sistema de misiles costeros Bastion también se utilizó por primera vez. Con su ayuda, el centro de inteligencia electrónica del ejército ucraniano fue destruido en la región de Odessa, cerca de las aldeas de Velikodolinskoye y Veliky Dalnik. A pesar de que el DBK está armado con misiles antibuque Onyx, el complejo también es capaz de alcanzar objetivos terrestres de manera efectiva.


----------



## Seronoser (19 Mar 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> El ejército de Dinamarca tiene 56.000 efectivos, para hacernos una idea de lo mierdecilla que es. Por cierto, España tiene 136.000, Portugal 239.000 y Marruecos 346.000.



Y el problema no es el número, es la experiencia.
Los rusos ya han acumulado experiencia de combate en Siria, Libia, ahora Ucrania.
Un danés...un español...un italiano...un polaco...qué experiencia de combate tienen? Call of Duty?


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Mar 2022)

Por la mañana, el Ministerio de Defensa anunció el uso exitoso del complejo de aviación Kinzhal para destruir un complejo subterráneo en la región de Ivano-Frankivsk. Aparentemente, el ataque se llevó a cabo en el 136º centro de suministro de misiles y municiones al oeste de Delyatyn.

En época soviética era una base secreta central de almacenamiento de armas nucleares con una infraestructura subterránea especialmente formada. Con el colapso de la URSS, se sacaron todas las ojivas de la instalación, pero allí quedaron almacenes con munición convencional.

Desde 2016, el 108.º batallón de la 10.ª brigada de asalto de montaña de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania también utilizó el centro durante algún tiempo.

@rybar


----------



## vettonio (19 Mar 2022)

Dos eran dos y ninguno era bueno.

Clinton y Bush visitan una iglesia ukra


----------



## ussser (19 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Campaña en los medios ucranianos.
> 
> boris_rozhin
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 990085



XD


----------



## Porestar (19 Mar 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> El ejército de Dinamarca tiene 56.000 efectivos, para hacernos una idea de lo mierdecilla que es. Por cierto, España tiene 136.000, Portugal 239.000 y Marruecos 346.000.



Hubo una época en la que en España desde niño se enseñaba a manejar la espada y estaba mal visto remar.

Ahora hasta los clubes de tiro deportivo agonizan por la avanzada edad de la mayoría de sus miembros.


----------



## vettonio (19 Mar 2022)

Serdar Berdymukhamedov se convierte en el nuevo presidente de Turkmenistán
El hijo del ex jefe de Estado obtuvo el 72,97% de los votos con una participación del 97,12%.
Se dio a conocer por su singular gesto: Acudió a las urnas en las elecciones presidenciales en un viejo vehículo familiar.


----------



## ussser (19 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Dos eran dos y ninguno era bueno.
> 
> Clinton y Bush visitan una iglesia ukra



Has hecho llorar a Diana mata.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Campaña en los medios ucranianos.
> 
> boris_rozhin
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 990085



@Coco-Cielo


----------



## Porestar (19 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Serdar Berdymukhamedov se convierte en el nuevo presidente de Turkmenistán
> El hijo del ex jefe de Estado obtuvo el 72,97% de los votos con una participación del 97,12%.
> Se dio a conocer por su singular gesto: Acudió a las urnas en las elecciones presidenciales en un viejo vehículo familiar.



Bah nuestro presi es tan guapo que no necesita esa demagogia, si fuera en un Seat 124 en lugar del Falcon hasta perdería charovotos


----------



## vettonio (19 Mar 2022)

Estoy por mandárselo al Chusco. Le quedaría guay en su hilo ponzi.


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Mar 2022)

Con "pinzas". Esto dicen los ruskis después de los bombardeos de esta noche ..

*Comenzó la segunda fase de la operación militar. *Rusia primero usó "Dagas" y comenzó a destruir brigadas enteras de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Ahora la lucha será más encarnizada.

En la sesión informativa de hoy del Ministerio de Defensa se anunció información sobre el uso de los complejos Bastion y Dagger como parte de una operación militar especial. Este es el primer uso confirmado oficialmente de este tipo de armas en un conflicto real.

Este hecho, así como la información emergente sobre el uso exitoso de misiles de crucero contra la base mercenaria cerca de Lvov y la ubicación de la brigada 79 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Nikolaev, sugiere que Rusia con un alto grado de probabilidad ha comenzó la segunda fase del NMD. Y ahora, a diferencia de la primera etapa, la conducción de las hostilidades no se basa en el concepto clásico de una ofensiva a gran escala, sino en los principios de los conflictos armados de "nueva generación", cuando en lugar de una ofensiva terrestre se da prioridad a la el uso de armas de precisión de largo alcance y grupos móviles de sabotaje con fines especiales. Tal enfoque, aunque requerirá más tiempo para la desmilitarización completa de Ucrania, reducirá significativamente las posibles pérdidas de formaciones terrestres regulares de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.

Por lo tanto, la operación militar comienza a parecerse cada vez más a una dura guerra moderna según todas las reglas, lo que asusta mucho a los líderes ucranianos, que recurren cada vez más a la OTAN con una solicitud para crear una zona de exclusión aérea. Sin embargo, como era de esperar, no se habla de ninguna zona de exclusión aérea.


----------



## dabuti (19 Mar 2022)

¡No a la bajada de pantalones ante Marruecos!


----------



## Arraki (19 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> si, cuando ya estaba perdido Hitler le condecoro y ascendio a Mariscal, mas o menos lo que ha hecho Zelensky con los jefes nazis de Mariupol



Y otro dato es que lo hizo para que se suicidara y así no ser capturado ya que nunca se había capturado a un mariscal del reich. Claro que Paulus le enseñó el dedo y le dijo que le comiera los huevos.

Terminó sus días en la RDA felizmente.

Opción que no parce que vayan a tener los Azovitas. A lo sumo una estancia en el delfín negro hasta que los rusos dejen de beber vodka


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (19 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Creo recordar que en el hilo de Siria se puso uno parecido, el francotirador del Estado Islámico acertaba todas.


----------



## Gonzalor (19 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas utilizaron armas hipersónicas por primera vez durante una operación especial para desnazificar y desmilitarizar Ucrania.
> 
> Según el Ministerio de Defensa, el 18 de marzo, con la ayuda del complejo de aviación de Kinzhal, se destruyó un almacén subterráneo con municiones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Los ataques de misiles aerobalísticos hipersónicos alcanzaron los sitios de almacenamiento de bombas de aviación en Delyatyn, en la región de Ivano-Frankivsk.
> 
> El sistema de misiles costeros Bastion también se utilizó por primera vez. Con su ayuda, el centro de inteligencia electrónica del ejército ucraniano fue destruido en la región de Odessa, cerca de las aldeas de Velikodolinskoye y Veliky Dalnik. A pesar de que el DBK está armado con misiles antibuque Onyx, el complejo también es capaz de alcanzar objetivos terrestres de manera efectiva.



Les habrá costado diez veces más caro el misil que la destrucción causada.


----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (19 Mar 2022)

Gracias a las politicas izmierdistas del Viruelo, esta imagen la veremos muy pronto en nuestra gasolinera de confianza, diciembre tal vez ???.


----------



## Kreonte (19 Mar 2022)

Porestar dijo:


> Hubo una época en la que en España desde niño se enseñaba a manejar la espada y estaba mal visto remar.
> 
> Ahora hasta los clubes de tiro deportivo agonizan por la avanzada edad de la mayoría de sus miembros.



Tampoco es q parezca un deporte barato


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Mar 2022)

T-72B3 UBH en un puesto de control en las afueras de Mariupol.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (19 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ Por qué es tan difícil echar del gobierno a Bashar al Asad, Maduro o Zelensky ( qué necesitan una guerra devastadora )...
> 
> 
> Y sin embargo fue tan fácil derrocar el gobierno del PP y echar a Rajoy con sólo señalarle la puerta?
> ...



Ataraxio póh Dióh....no me obligues a llamarte " cortito".. esto no va derrocar marionetas esto va de implementar el NOM...

.Al Zelens se le dijo. Se le recomendó,y se le imploró...Que dejara de seguir masacrando y genocidando el Donbass. Y que " limpiara" de nazis y terroristas el ejercito ucri. Putin le dió dos oportunidades, acuerdos de Minsk.

Y que hizo... nà de nà_...

-Miamo m'ha dicho que soy un ariete de los TONTANICOS, contra Rusia y Ucrania es esencial en la operación ," agarrar por los güevos a Rusia" ...ti jodes.

- Pos te voy a dar una guantá, para que aprendan tú y tus coleguis, los UEvones, que a Rusia ni tocarla , ni siquiera " rozarla".

-Muaaahh muaahh... llamando a Guasintong, er Putin, m 'ha pegao, quiero que entren la OTAN a partirle la cara, o al menos una declaración de exclusión aérea._


----------



## arriondas (19 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Rosselkhoznadzor habla de multiplicar por 3,5 el suministro de frutas y verduras con Irán
> 
> El jefe adjunto de Rosselkhoznadzor, Konstantin Savenkov, se reunió en Moscú con los dirigentes de las organizaciones veterinarias iraníes. Discutieron el aumento del suministro de frutas y verduras a Rusia de 570.000 a 2 millones de toneladas. Se trata de la importación de tomates, berenjenas, pepinos, pimientos, hierbas y manzanas.
> 
> ...



El comercio se abre camino. Los políticos europeos son lerdos, o algo peor...


----------



## vettonio (19 Mar 2022)

Ukros de civil, armados y en vehículos civiles.


----------



## Edu.R (19 Mar 2022)

A estas alturas, independientemente de la propaganda, hay datos que son bastante obvios.

Llevamos más de 3 semanas de invasión. Rusia entró en Ucrania, pero no ha logrado prácticamente ningún avance. Esto teniendo en cuenta la inercia inicial y la capacidad de "sorpresa", que ya no existen.

No sabemos como acabará la cosa, pero es evidente que Rusia se pensaba que tenía mejores cartas. Todos (O casi todos) pensábamos que una vez dentro de Ucrania, Rusia se comería el terreno. Pero la realidad es que lleva casi 3 semanas sitiando Mariupol, Kiev parece inexpugnable y los avances son lentísimos. Y cada vez la "energía" es menor.

Y luego no es solo avanzar. Es que hay que defender y fijar posiciones. Incluso que pueda haber contraataques.

Putin va a conseguir muy poco, si es que consigue algo, a cambio de llevarse la antipatía de todo occidente, de joder a su pais a largo plazo económicamente y en definitiva, de ser un parias. China puede aliviarle bastante, pero eso está por ver. Con Occidente ha destrozado cualquier confianza que pudiese haber y se ha hipotecado por lo menos para las próximas 2-3 generaciones.

Si los alemanes todavía no han logrado quitarse del todo el estigma de Hitler, y han pasado 80 años, pues os podéis imaginar lo que les va a costar a los rusos quitarse el estigma. Yo dejaré este mundo, espero que dentro de mucho, y los rusos "seguirán siendo los malos"


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Mar 2022)

_Para poner esto en contexto, Kinzhal viaja hasta Mach 10, lo que significa ~7600mph

Si se lanza desde, digamos, 600 millas de distancia en Rusia, alcanza el objetivo en menos de 5 minutos y no importa lo que la OTAN proporcione a Ucrania, no pueden defenderse contra ellos.

La escalada de hardware de la OTAN es imprudente._


----------



## Discordante (19 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Con "pinzas". Esto dicen los ruskis después de los bombardeos de esta noche ..
> 
> *Comenzó la segunda fase de la operación militar. *Rusia primero usó "Dagas" y comenzó a destruir brigadas enteras de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Ahora la lucha será más encarnizada.
> 
> ...




Vamos que el plan de ataque inicial ha fracasado y toca cambiar de estrategia. Todo los analistas decian que la situacion llevaba varios dias estancada y que se debia a que Rusia habia distribuido demasiado ampliamente sus fuerzas sin tener concentraciones efectivas en ningun lugar de todo el frente de batalla que era de cientos de kilometros.

Ahora pasan a la estrategi que todo el mundo daba por hecho que iban a seguir. Resulta que la doctrina de URSS pesaba todavia demasiado y han necesitado 20.000 bajas y perdida considerable de equipo, destituciones de generales y varias broncas para admitir que la idea era demasiado ambiciosa y su ejercito no tenia la capacidad real para llevarla a cabo.

Ahora pasaran a concentrar los ataques en pocas posiciones de penetracion (de ahi que se hayan tirado varios dias reubicando divisiones) y hacer un uso intensivo de la artilleria para ablandar objetivos y la moral del enemigo. Lo que se ve por el elevado incremento de bajas civiles del ultimo dia.

De "operacion especial" a "guerra convencional".


----------



## Seronoser (19 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No tengo idea si hay desabastecimiento en Rusia, lo que te digo es que has puesto la foto *de un supermercado UCRANIANO* (mira los carteles).
> 
> Por otro lado es bastante lógico que cuando un país está en guerra, la gente se abastezca de lo que pueda como modo de prevenirse (y esto vale para Ucrania y para Rusia).



No hay ningún desabastecimiento en Moscú.
Estáis peor en España de hecho


----------



## kelden (19 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Para ganar tiempo, de momento está más que demostrado.



Hombre ... lo hacen bien. Cuanto más dure la guerra, más sube la luz aquí, más dificultades económicas hay aquí, más descontento social hay y más problemas internos tienen los paises de la OTAN. Problemas que sociedades desestructuradas por el neoliberalismo, el individualismo y el ombliguismo no van a saber resolver y muchas de ellas empeorarán eligiendo líderes como Abascal o Salvini o Trump. Vamos, echando gasolina al fuego.

Mientras tanto en Rusia los rusos llenan estadios de 100k personas para hacerle la ola a Putin, pagan por la gasofa y la luz la décima parte que un occidental, 4 maricones pacifistas salen a hacer el bobo en una plaza de Moscú y acaban picando hielo en Magadán.


----------



## Seronoser (19 Mar 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> *Ha caído definitivamente la planta siderúrgica Azovstal, en Mariúpol.*



El lunes Mariupol es rusa, y se liberarán miles de soldados para ir hacia el norte.
Zelensky va a firmar cualquier papel en blanco la semana que viene.


----------



## .Kaikus (19 Mar 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> joder y portugal por qué tiene tanto ejercito....¿tanto miedo nos tienen?



Portugal admira (envidia) y teme a España y a los españoles por igual, hasta la entrada en la UE, ni España le pedia nada a Portugal, ni Portugal le pedia nada a España, *siempre hemos tratado bien a los portugueses, tal vez demasiado bien, una provincia hispana rebelde, pvto error el de Felipe II, no trasladar corte y capital a Lisboa.*


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Mar 2022)

Fuentes ucranianas informan de la muerte en Mariupol del comandante del 2º batallón de patrulla de la 23ª brigada de orden público de la NGU, el teniente coronel Yuriy Roy. Fue conocido por su participación en la ATO desde 2014.

Según la información recibida, el teniente coronel ucraniano fue asesinado por un francotirador.


----------



## Porestar (19 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Tampoco es q parezca un deporte barato



Tampoco es caro, y la gente se está gastando dinerales en bicicletas, PCs y consolas, coches... Las armas usadas directamente cuestan miserias, hay más oferta que demanda.


----------



## cañeria (19 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El lunes Mariupol es rusa, y se liberarán miles de soldados para ir hacia el norte.
> Zelensky va a firmar cualquier papel en blanco la semana que viene.



¿Tenéis una bola de cristal o como funcionan vuestros métodos para saber el futuro? 
¿Es el mismo método que usan en la otan?


----------



## JOS1378 (19 Mar 2022)

El muro del sur


Artículo Original: Izvestia La agrupación de la República Popular de Lugansk está luchando por la ciudad de Severodonetsk, que se ha convertido en un importante punto de defensa de las Fuerzas Arma…




slavyangrad.es


----------



## JOS1378 (19 Mar 2022)

Estrategia a largo plazo


Apenas unas horas después de que Financial Times publicara la existencia de un plan de paz de quince puntos que las delegaciones rusa y ucraniana discuten desde hace unos días para lograr un acuerd…




slavyangrad.es


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (19 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Curioso mapa que hace creer que EEUU tiene parecida extensión que Rusia.



Rusia de este a oeste tiene menos longitud que África en la misma dirección


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A estas alturas, independientemente de la propaganda, hay datos que son bastante obvios.
> 
> Llevamos más de 3 semanas de invasión. Rusia entró en Ucrania, pero no ha logrado prácticamente ningún avance. Esto teniendo en cuenta la inercia inicial y la capacidad de "sorpresa", que ya no existen.
> 
> ...



Que occidente sienta "antipatía" o no yo creo que a los rusos se la pela bastante, los complejos y las tonterias de maricón occidental allí se las pasan por el forro de los cojones, y hacen bien. 

Y si no ha logrado avances en lo militar según ustec, no se que estamos viendo, no se que me estoy perdiendo. A lo mejor es que como no veo el 24 horas de RTVE, la Sexta o telecinco, ni leo El País o el NYT, no estaré tan bien informado como usted...


----------



## Seronoser (19 Mar 2022)

cañeria dijo:


> ¿Tenéis una bola de cristal o como funcionan vuestros métodos para saber el futuro?
> ¿Es el mismo método que usan en la otan?



No, yo lo digo aquí escondido en el sótano de mi dacha en Moscú, aterrorizado ante el avance ucraniano


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (19 Mar 2022)

_Dmitry Rogozin, jefe de Roscosmos, la agencia federal #space de #Russia , dijo que Estados Unidos estaba considerando desconectar a Rusia del GPS, informó RIA el sábado._


----------



## Impresionante (19 Mar 2022)

La masacre del euromaidan 

Globalistas criminales

_Mariupol el 9 de mayo (2014), dejando cadáveres y una estación de policía en llamas a su paso. “Granadas propulsadas por cohetes disparadas en las calles del centro de la ciudad, disparando, donde ayer la gente estaba comprando”._


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (19 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Mucho me temo que se acabaron las bromas. Mas de 300 soldados ukros muertos de un solo golpe, y el otro día mas de 200 mercenarios de una tacada..



Los generales retirados norteamericanos cuya opinión hemos podido escuchar a lo largo del hilo son los que han dejado claro que la operación militar rusa está siendo demoledora para el ejército ucraniano.

Los militares no toman decisiones tomando en cuenta la propaganda, su base son los datos de inteligencia y el mensaje de Rusia a los países del Este que pertenecen a la OTAN es claro, Rusia tiene capacidad para devolver a cualquier ejército europeo a principios del siglo XX.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (19 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Para poner esto en contexto, Kinzhal viaja hasta Mach 10, lo que significa ~7600mph
> 
> Si se lanza desde, digamos, 600 millas de distancia en Rusia, alcanza el objetivo en menos de 5 minutos y no importa lo que la OTAN proporcione a Ucrania, no pueden defenderse contra ellos.
> 
> La escalada de hardware de la OTAN es imprudente._



Rusia nunca va a ganar la guerra si la escalada de costes se dispara, si tienen que recurrir al armamento más moderno están jodidos de todas maneras


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 Mar 2022)

Como en Siria, los rusos están probando el armamento nuevo, poco a poco y sin pausa…
El ejército ruso destruyó el depósito de municiones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con misiles Dagger.
Ministerio de Defensa: Rusia utilizó misiles hipersónicos Dagger en Ucrania por primera vez


https://ria.ru/20220319/sklad-1778982374.html


----------



## JOS1378 (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## JOS1378 (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (19 Mar 2022)

Mapa de la web oficial del Ministerio de Defensa Frances, Ucrania 18 de Marzo del 2022.




PD- Parece que el ejercito ruso, nada mas libere Mariupol, va a avanzar de manera rapida, cercando tropas y ciudades de mas de 500.000 habitantes, jojojo !!!.


----------



## Cosmopolita (19 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> los chechenos son del 141º regimiento spetsnaz de Rosgvardia y hay tambien voluntarios de la guardia de fronteras , de la policia y otros cuerpos de seguridad de la republica, estan luchando por su pais y en su pais



No todo lo que se llama Spetsnaz...es Spetsnaz. Spetsnaz propio depende de VIII departamento de GRU (inteligencia militar rusa) y es el Spetsnaz original pero el mismo nombre se usa para calificar a las "unidades militar del uso especial" incorporadas en el Ministerio del Interior que normalmente es una compañía que se distingue por boina roja.. Por ejemplo grupos "Alfa" y ",Vympiel" (FSB) usan el nombre Spetsnaz sin serlo aunque muchos de los soldados vienen de Spetsnaz de GRU. Rosgvardia son simplemente Tropas del Interior convertidas en Servicio Federal de Tropas de Guardia Nacional con cambios en la estructura de mando y organización. Los chechenos probablemente sean de "Spetsnaz" de Rosgvardia de la unidad SOBR “Terek.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmopolita (19 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> los chechenos son del 141º regimiento spetsnaz de Rosgvardia y hay tambien voluntarios de la guardia de fronteras , de la policia y otros cuerpos de seguridad de la republica, estan luchando por su pais y en su pais



No todo lo que se llama Spetsnaz...es Spetsnaz. Spetsnaz propio depende de VIII departamento de GRU (inteligencia militar rusa) y es el Spetsnaz original pero el mismo nombre se usa para calificar a las "unidades militares del uso especial" incorporadas en el Ministerio del Interior que normalmente es una compañía que se distingue por boina roja.. Por ejemplo grupos "Alfa" y ",Vympiel" (FSB) usan el nombre Spetsnaz sin serlo aunque muchos de los soldados vienen de Spetsnaz de GRU. Rosgvardia son simplemente Tropas del Interior convertidas en Servicio Federal de Tropas de Guardia Nacional con cambios en la estructura de mando y organización. Los chechenos probablemente sean de "Spetsnaz" de Rosgvardia de la unidad SOBR “Terek.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JOS1378 (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (19 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Vamos que el *plan de ataque inicial ha fracasado *y *toca cambiar de estrategia*. Todo los analistas decian que la situacion llevaba varios dias estancada y que s*e debia a que Rusia habia distribuido demasiado ampliamente sus fuerzas sin tener concentraciones efectivas en ningun lugar de todo el frente de batalla* que era de cientos de kilometros.
> 
> Ahora pasan a la estrategi que todo el mundo daba por hecho que iban a seguir. Resulta que la doctrina de URSS pesaba todavia demasiado y han necesitado *20.000 bajas* y perdida considerable de equipo, *destituciones de generales* y varias *broncas* para admitir que la idea era demasiado ambiciosa y su ejercito no tenia la capacidad real para llevarla a cabo.
> 
> ...



Podrías usar el subjuntivo más amenudo para expresar OPINIONES, y tratar de no PONTIFICAR tanto en cosas que no se saben y de las que aquí todos ESPECULAMOS.
_Yo creo...
Yo opino...
Yo sospecho..._


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## pgas (19 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El comercio se abre camino. Los políticos europeos son lerdos, o algo peor...




me alegro, además a cerdogan le fastidiará la competencia iraní

pero de nada sirve si Rusia no acepta el camino de la reforma propuesta por Glaziev









The Economics of the Russian Victory


NEW – March 18, 2022 We need a powerful initiating impulse in the accelerated formation of a new technological paradigm In his rousing article “Ideology of the Russian Victory” Al…




www.stalkerzone.org


----------



## [IΞI] (19 Mar 2022)

Entre los combatientes ucranianos se viraliza subir fotos en tacones y corpiño para mostrar su apoyo a su líder Zelensky y al lobby gay


----------



## Nachiete (19 Mar 2022)

Porestar dijo:


> Tampoco es caro, y la gente se está gastando dinerales en bicicletas, PCs y consolas, coches... Las armas usadas directamente cuestan miserias, hay más oferta que demanda.



Cuando dices tampoco es caro, puedes hacer una estimación?. Gracias


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## torque_200bc (19 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Habla demasiado alto y dispara demasiados tiros en cada ráfaga. Mal binomio.



favela style


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Mar 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Rusia nunca va a ganar la guerra si la escalada de costes se dispara, si tienen que recurrir al armamento más moderno están jodidos de todas maneras



jajajaja
Como le buscan la excusa a todo estos otánicos.


----------



## Rafl Eg (19 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A estas alturas, independientemente de la propaganda, hay datos que son bastante obvios.
> 
> Llevamos más de 3 semanas de invasión. Rusia entró en Ucrania, pero no ha logrado prácticamente ningún avance. Esto teniendo en cuenta la inercia inicial y la capacidad de "sorpresa", que ya no existen.
> 
> ...



Alemania no ha logrado quitarse el estigma tras 80 años por dos sencillas razones: perdieron la guerra y desde entonces son una colonia usana sin soberanía ninguna.

Mientras Rusia tenga soberanía y el Gobierno ruso no esté controlado por EEUU siempre tendrá la posibilidad de revertir cualquier situación.


----------



## Nachiete (19 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _Dmitry Rogozin, jefe de Roscosmos, la agencia federal #space de #Russia , dijo que Estados Unidos estaba considerando desconectar a Rusia del GPS, informó RIA el sábado._



Esto cómo funciona y qué significaría en esta guerra?


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Entre los combatientes ucranianos se viraliza subir fotos en tacones y corpiño para mostrar su apoyo a su líder Zelensky y al lobby gay
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 990122



Van a asustar a Kadyrov, los chechenos no podrán soportarlo y huirán despavoridos...


----------



## vettonio (19 Mar 2022)

Combatiente de las repúblicas del Donbass que es más de lo analógico que de lo digital...

El pavo se mueve con un juguete heredado de su abuelo que lo utilizó para correr a los alemanes en el ´44


----------



## Impresionante (19 Mar 2022)

Buen análisis rápido de leer

Aquellos de ustedes que siguieron el enlace de mi ensayo de ayer y vieron la entrevista de 10 minutos con el alcalde de Kiev Vitali Klitschko en el programa "Newsmakers" de TRT World seguramente estarán de acuerdo en que este político ucraniano de alta visibilidad está liderando a los residentes restantes de la capital del país y el población más amplia de Ucrania directamente al desastre en nombre de la autodefensa patriótica.

No perderé el tiempo aquí con las viciosas mentiras de Klitschko sobre los invasores rusos, sobre sus intenciones, sus actos, etc. En mi propio tiempo al micrófono en el programa, argumenté que el rechazo de Klitschko a cualquier regreso impuesto al imperio soviético bajo el dictado ruso es una tontería total. Rusia ha tenido suficiente imperio y el control de Ucrania solo sería un lastre interminable para la economía rusa y el enfoque político. La motivación rusa es simplemente librar a Ucrania de las formaciones de la OTAN actualmente incrustadas, de la membresía de la OTAN aún proyectada por la Alianza y de los radicales neonazis que desde 2014 han sido la fuerza detrás del trono en el régimen de Kiev.

Mi punto aquí es resaltar las consecuencias de la determinación de Klitschko y otros en el gobierno ucraniano de no buscar ningún compromiso para poner fin a la lucha y salvar lo que queda de su país en este momento, antes de que los rusos continúen su trabajo de demolición hasta el final. conclusión lógica. Si Kiev no levanta la bandera blanca, si no negocia una paz de buena fe, la guerra terminará con la infraestructura civil y militar de Ucrania totalmente destrozada, con la emigración masiva permanente de millones, incluidos los segmentos más capacitados de la población. población, y con una década o más de indigencia para los desafortunados que se quedan.

Anoche recibí una nota de un lector de mis ensayos, quien decía que la guerra no terminará con un tratado en los términos de Rusia. En cambio, con la ayuda y la complicidad de Estados Unidos y Europa, los líderes de Kiev lanzarán una insurgencia contra los "ocupantes" y esto crecerá y se volverá tan doloroso y costoso para Rusia como cualquier cosa que Estados Unidos haya experimentado en Afganistán.

No niego que una insurgencia ucraniana sea una próxima fase plausible de la guerra, especialmente dada la posición irracional sobre los "compromisos" que vemos en la entrevista de Klitschko. Sin embargo, existen formas obvias para que el Kremlin responda a fin de contener los riesgos para sí mismo. Para empezar, pueden darse cuenta de la amenaza que lanzó Putin antes de que comenzara la guerra: privar a Ucrania de su condición de Estado. No del todo, pero privarlos del estado en la configuración que ha existido desde 1991. Esto significa dividir Ucrania, separar los territorios al oeste de Kiev y el río Dnieper, formando un estado trasero sin salida al mar con su capital lógicamente en Lviv, cerca de la frontera polaca.

Para usar el lenguaje de la comunidad bancaria, Rusia crearía un "banco malo", que contiene los activos venenosos del radicalismo ucraniano, muy pocos activos industriales u otros activos económicos importantes, y se alejaría a una distancia que ya no amenazaría a Rusia. El 'buen banco' sería Ucrania central, los territorios al este del río Dniepr, que tienen una población considerablemente mayor de hablantes de ruso, que deberían responder al llamado de Rusia para defender sus propios intereses en la vida pública del país y salir de el acoso al que fueron sometidos por los nacionalistas durante los últimos 8 años. Esta Ucrania central recibiría de vuelta la costa del Mar Negro ahora ocupada por los rusos y disfrutaría de la agricultura y otros activos económicos importantes que siempre definieron la prosperidad ucraniana. Presumiblemente, las repúblicas de Donbas permanecerían independientes como la tercera parte de una Ucrania dividida. Sin embargo, si el centro de Ucrania se reconstituye adecuadamente con toda la debida protección para las minorías y con un federalismo que funcione correctamente, no hay razón para excluir la posibilidad de que Donbas regrese al redil en Ucrania al este del Dniéper. Su inclusión sería de gran ayuda para equilibrar las comunidades lingüísticas en todo el estado recombinado.

El desenlace antes mencionado es, por supuesto, solo uno de los muchos que pueden surgir en las próximas semanas a medida que los rusos cierren su dominio sobre las principales ciudades de Ucrania y se acerque el momento de la verdad, cuando el liderazgo ucraniano tiene que decidir si demandar o no. por la paz en los términos del vencedor.









The Coming Partition of Ukraine


Those of you who followed the link on my essay of yesterday and watched the 10 minute interview with Kiev mayor Vitali Klitschko on TRT World’s “Newsmakers” program will surely agree that this high…




gilbertdoctorow.com


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Mar 2022)

Se están retirando vehículos y suministros de las afueras (noreste) de Kharkov. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los Batallones Nacionales se están transfiriendo al centro. 
Aproximadamente desde ayer, los BTR-4 comenzaron a ser transferidos desde Saltovka. No habrían fuerzas suficientes para contener la ofensiva de las fuerzas gubernamentales en otros sectores del frente.
#Ucrania #Járkov
@rybar


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Mar 2022)

__





¿está aplicando Putin las enseñanzas de Sun Tzu?


En el mundo real sólo los dioses de la guerra han sido capaces de aplicar a Sun Zú de manera perfecta, y aún así sólo a veces. ¿Tienes ejemplos en mente?




www.burbuja.info





SI








Putin recalled Ushakov’s words:

“These storms will go to the glory of Russia”








*¿ WHAT STORM MR PRESIDENT ?*



*HEADING TO THE STORM*



*SYLVERSTER STALLONE** : THE STORM *




















espremos que aparezca Gandalf El Blanco



AUN ASI
TODO DEPENDE DE NOSOTROS
LOS CIUDADANOS.
NO ESPREMOSA AYUDA DE NADA NI DE NADIE
NOSOTROS
​


----------



## fulcrum29smt (19 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> En serio, desde un mig-31, ¿un interceptador llevando misiles de crucero?



La URSS y Rusia produjeron más de 250 Mig-31 de distintas variantes, actualmente hay como unos 130 operativos y el resto estan almacenados/preservados, en este caso se han usado Mig-31BS (versión sin actualizar y sin sonda de repostaje) que estaban almacenados modificándolos como aviones de ataque para llevar el Kinzhal. De hecho su modificación se denomina Mig-31K (K por Kinzhal).

Es el avión ideal para el Kinzhal debido a que al lanzarlo en altitud y a más de Mach 2 se consigue un alcance mayor del misil llegando a los 2.000 Kms.

El Tu-22M3 tambíen puede lanzarlos y puede llevar hasta 4 pero en este caso su alcance desde que son lanzados es menor dado que no puede subir tan arriba como el Mig-31K.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Mar 2022)

*IAN MCKELLEN*

*ABBA

GANDALF EL BLANCO 
*


























PLAN​


----------



## Arraki (19 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> El tremendo error que podría haber causado la muerte de 'Wali', el 'mejor francotirador del mundo'
> 
> 
> El caso del canadiense Oliver Lavigne-Ortiz alias 'Wali', que ha cobrado fama como 'el mejor francotirador del mundo', probablemente quede envuelto en la bruma de la guerra hasta,
> ...



Otro que era muy bueno cuando mataba en países del tercer mundo desde la lejanía tomándose un mojito y que al llegar a Ucrania se ha encontrado con una guerra de verdad en la que no ha durado un minuto.

No obstante yo desde que lo vi en la terminal con su equipo militar y un cartel encima fosforito que decía que era un mercenario vi claro que a ese lo iban a seguir y lo iban a matar.

Igual que al resto de subnormales que se les ve en las terminales de los aeropuertos vestidos de camuflaje o ropa claramente militar. Es que parece que tienen interés en que se les vea quienes son y a donde van. Las agencias de información rusas deben de estar alucinando con que se lo pongan tan fácil. 

Al final van a tener razón los que dicen que esta gente va a Ucrania para hacerse fotos del Instagram.


----------



## .Kaikus (19 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Reino Unido cree que Putin usa las negociaciones para preparar una nueva ofensiva.



Reino Unido sabe que las sanciones de los anglocabrones no se van a retirar, ergo la ofensiva rusa solo se detendra en la frontera polaca y todo el que crea que Rusia quiere una guerra larga esta equivocado, si no la concluye rapidamente, los avances se pueden ralentizar debido a la ayuda masiva de la Nato en armamento y drones.


----------



## bigmaller (19 Mar 2022)

❗Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation: To destroy an ammunition depot in the Ivano-Frankivsk region, the Kinzhal aviation missile system with hypersonic missiles was used.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (19 Mar 2022)

Nachiete dijo:


> Esto cómo funciona y qué significaría en esta guerra?



En esta guerra no significaría nada porque Rusia tiene la red de satélites GLONASS hace tiempo. Es una red alternativa a la red GPS, aunque tiene mucha menos cobertura internacional, pero en "civil" cubre toda Asia y parte de Europa perfectamente. Lo unico que dispositivos GPS tipo tomtom antiguos en Rusia dejarían de ser útiles porque los satélites gps no les enviarían datos.
China tambien tiene su red BEIDOU y Europa quiere tener la suya, GALILEO, por supuesto ecológica, y lgtb, inclusiva y resiliente.


----------



## El-Mano (19 Mar 2022)

Perdonad si ya esta puesto, se supone que es el pepinaco supersónico que han lanzado los rusos:



Y de paso al colombiano ya huido:


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)

__





¿Las putonas van a comentar el video de hoy del fulano de cosas militares?


en cuanto te encuentras a un cuñao putinlover y le plantas el ridiculazo de rusia en ucrania empieza a balbucear "pero eso no es lo que dice el de coshash militaesh, el yago dice que todo va bien.... yo solo me informo de blogs militares de calidaaac... mira lo que dice hoy de la artilleria...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> La URSS y Rusia produjeron más de 250 Mig-31 de distintas variantes, actualmente hay como unos 130 operativos y el resto estan almacenados/preservados, en este caso se han usado Mig-31BS (versión sin actualizar y sin sonda de repostaje) que estaban almacenados modificándolos como aviones de ataque para llevar el Kinzhal. De hecho su modificación se denomina Mig-31K (K por Kinzhal).
> 
> Es el avión ideal para el Kinzhal debido a que al lanzarlo en altitud y a más de Mach 2 se consigue un alcance mayor del misil llegando a los 2.000 Kms.
> 
> El Tu-22M3 tambíen puede lanzarlos y puede llevar hasta 4 pero en este caso su alcance desde que son lanzados es menor dado que no puede subir tan arriba como el Mig-31K.


----------



## otroyomismo (19 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Que occidente sienta "antipatía" o no yo creo que a los rusos se la pela bastante, los complejos y las tonterias de maricón occidental allí se las pasan por el forro de los cojones, y hacen bien.
> 
> Y si no ha logrado avances en lo militar según ustec, no se que estamos viendo, no se que me estoy perdiendo. A lo mejor es que como no veo el 24 horas de RTVE, la Sexta o telecinco, ni leo El País o el NYT, no estaré tan bien informado como usted...



Ayer me partia el pecho con lo de las "masacres" de civiles que vi de casualidad en un programa de la tarde de 4TV.

Que conste que no me alegro de las muertes de civiles de ningun bando


----------



## EUROPIA (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## arriondas (19 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> No hay ningún desabastecimiento en Moscú.
> Estáis peor en España de hecho



En Perm tampoco, los supermercados siguen estando bien surtidos. Aporto documentación gráfica (las fotos son mías)













Es en España donde hay desabastecimiento, incluso algunos supermercados han cerrado en Asturias por falta de productos.


----------



## Zhukov (19 Mar 2022)

Buenos artículos

Han flanqueado las fortificaciones de Marinka y van a retaguardia



https://topwar.ru/193625-vojska-dnr-oboshli-ukreprajon-vsu-v-rajone-marinki-i-vyshli-v-tyl-peredovoj-ukrainskoj-gruppirovke.html



La táctica "errante" rusa



https://topwar.ru/193671-formirovanie-novyh-kotlov-dlja-ukrainskih-vojsk-na-donbasse.html


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Mar 2022)

*
MISILES HIPERSONICOS | CLUB K | KALIBER | KALIBR*
*SO ALIEN xD*

parece que lleva una especie de burbuja de supercavitacion ( como la del agua ) rodeandolo
o eso o es algo medio alien xD




El-Mano dijo:


> Perdonad si ya esta puesto, se supone que es el pepinaco supersónico que han lanzado los rusos:
> 
> Y de paso al colombiano ya huido:



​


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Mar 2022)

_-Unirse con los NAZIS para derrotar a Putin en Ucrania es como unirse con el ISIS para derrotar a Putin en Siria. Es una posición ESTÚPIDA. Las minorías se darán cuenta de esta contradicción. Los NAZIS de Azov aterrorizan a los civiles, al parecer en Dnepropetrovsk (las insignias son visibles)

-Están tocando el tema de Terminator. Un día después del video de Arnold._


----------



## Egam (19 Mar 2022)

Nachiete dijo:


> Esto cómo funciona y qué significaría en esta guerra?



los rusos tienen su propio sistema, Glonass.
Quiza en un futuro cercano, los satelites gps empiecen a caer del cielo... A ver quien vuelve a ponerlos ahi sin motores rusos para los cohetes...


----------



## .Kaikus (19 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> ¡No a la bajada de pantalones ante Marruecos!
> Ver archivo adjunto 990102



Si fuesen consecuentes obligarian al Viruelo a convocar elecciones anticipadas, pero son comunistas-caviar de salon y no abandonaran sus cargos y privilegios.




PD- Comunistas de verdad los meterian en campos de reeducacion o les darian matarile, comunista y decente no abunda, Julio Anguita era un patriota y gobernaria en coalicion con VoX antes que con los socialistas y sus perros falderos progres.


----------



## Dylan Leary (19 Mar 2022)

Meanwhile, the fight for sugar continues in Mordor 

Mordor, 2022


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (19 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> si, cuando ya estaba perdido Hitler le condecoro y ascendio a Mariscal, mas o menos lo que ha hecho Zelensky con los jefes nazis de Mariupol



En teoría después de ser ascendido a Mariscal Von Paulus tenía que haberse suicidado, pero decidió capitular y vivir.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (19 Mar 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Perdonad si ya esta puesto, se supone que es el pepinaco supersónico que han lanzado los rusos:



No tiene pinta del ser el Kinzhal, por la velocidad simplemente, si alguién ha visto un impacto de Iskander M (del que deriva el Kinzhal) en algún vídeo de Youtube se ve claramente que es muchísimo más veloz.

Es más probable que sea un misil Bastión.


----------



## vettonio (19 Mar 2022)

The washington Post. El periódico de Jeff Bezzos.

EXCLUSIVa
*Dentro de la transferencia de equipo militar extranjero a soldados ucranianos*
*Los convoyes de larga distancia entregan camionetas blindadas, SUV repintados, chalecos antibalas y otros equipos vitales en entregas clandestinas.*
Por Steve Hendrix
Ayer a las 12:27 p.m. EDT




En la frontera entre Polonia y Ucrania — No había oficiales de pasaportes en el camino de tierra, ni carril aduanero, ni señales que marcaran este parche aislado de tierras de cultivo para lo que se ha convertido: una puerta clandestina para los suministros militares que ingresan a Ucrania.
"No hay fotos, no hay fotos", gritó un guardia fronterizo polaco mientras un convoy de 17 camiones se detenía en una mañana mordaz de esta semana.

No muy lejos de aquí había una base militar ucraniana donde al menos 35 personas habían muerto unos días antes por un bombardeo de misiles rusos, y nadie quería llamar la atención sobre este cruce fronterizo ad hoc. Los periodistas del Washington Post recibieron permiso para observar la entrega con la condición de que apagaran la función de geolocalización en sus cámaras.
El convoy transportaba 45 vehículos, Jeeps modernizados, ambulancias, un camión blindado y una cocina de campo del ejército, así como 24 toneladas de diesel. Había viajado durante la noche desde Lituania como parte de una creciente red de suministro que corría para ponerse al día con el regreso de la guerra a Europa. Más de una docena de conductores voluntarios, incluido uno cuyo trabajo de socorro normalmente se limitaba a ayudar a los automovilistas varados en la carretera, habían conducido de capó a luz trasera casi todo el día para reunirse con combatientes ucranianos.

Mientras los gobiernos negocian sobre aviones de combate y sistemas de armas de alta gama, los soldados en el terreno están luchando para satisfacer las necesidades más básicas. Con las propias fábricas de Ucrania cerradas por los bombardeos, sus fuerzas dependen cada vez más de cadenas de suministro voluntarias y emergentes como esta para equipos vitales, incluidos chalecos antibalas, suministros médicos y las camionetas y SUV que codician como vehículos de combate.
Un segundo convoy estaba programado para llegar más tarde en el día, lleno de generadores, radios, drones de vigilancia, equipo de visión nocturna y, lo más codiciado de todo, casi 7.000 chalecos antibalas y cascos. Para los soldados, son un salvavidas.


"Eso es lo que más necesitamos", dijo el teniente Andrey Bystriyk, uno de los muchos combatientes ucranianos que había viajado a través de su país devastado por la guerra para encontrarse con los convoyes. Sus ojos azules lloraron cuando habló sobre la ayuda que llegaba de los países vecinos.

"Del ejército, obtenemos el arma, la munición y el uniforme", dijo. "Pero debajo del uniforme, lo que comemos, lo que nos mantiene a salvo, cómo nos movemos y luchamos, eso proviene de la gente, nuestra gente y la gente extranjera".

Resto del reportaje en:

Equipo militar para Ucrania transferido en secreto en la frontera polaca - The Washington Post


----------



## Discordante (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El video es interesante, de hecho juraria que sus fuentes son muy similares a las del ISW, pero el chico no sabe donde se ha metido al hacer analisis bastante imparciales del aspecto militar del conflicto.

Los primeros dias le cayo mierda de los pro otan a punta pala y ahora los ruskis van a deguello contra el.


----------



## chemarin (19 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En Perm tampoco, los supermercados siguen estando bien surtidos. Aporto documentación gráfica (las fotos son mías)
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 990133
> 
> ...



Clara desinformación. Pobres rusos, lo mal que lo estáis pasando.


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Buenos artículos
> 
> Han flanqueado las fortificaciones de Marinka y van a retaguardia
> 
> ...



Voy a probar el traductor DeepL a ver que tal:

*Las tropas de la DNR rodean el bastión de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas cerca de Marinka y alcanzan la retaguardia del grupo de avance ucraniano*

La milicia popular de Donetsk ha encontrado una fuerte resistencia durante una ofensiva contra las posiciones de las formaciones armadas ucranianas cerca de Marinka. Como era de esperar, la situación para las fuerzas que liberan el Donbass en esta dirección se complica por el hecho de que durante más de siete años, las tropas ucranianas y los batallones nacionalistas han construido una profunda defensa escalonada a lo largo de la línea Marinka-Krasnogorovka.
De hecho, estamos hablando de una zona fortificada de las tropas ucranianas. Romper estas filas de combate del enemigo en un ataque frontal supondría graves bajas con un resultado no garantizado de captura de las posiciones de las AFU. Por lo tanto, el comando implementó una opción alternativa.
Esta variante es la siguiente: los ataques de artillería junto con los ataques aéreos suprimieron las defensas de flanco del enemigo al sur y al norte de Marinka. Mientras se "trabajaba" con los nacionalistas ucranianos, impidiéndoles levantar la cabeza, grupos de asalto de la Milicia Popular de la DNR avanzaron por ambos lados del mencionado asentamiento, penetrando en la retaguardia de la agrupación por los flancos.
Al mismo tiempo, se abrió una brecha en las filas del Frente Nacional entre Krasnogorovka y Marinka, cortando la línea a través de la zona fortificada y dividiendo la agrupación ucraniana en dos partes. 






En la dirección de Gorlivka, las tropas del DNR han llegado a un acuerdo con el sonoro nombre de Nueva York. Es la antigua Novhorodske, que se une a Toretsk (antigua Dzerzhinsk). Las tropas de la Milicia Popular intentan afianzarse en las nuevas posiciones. En esta situación, los periodistas occidentales deberían ser definitivamente cuidadosos en sus valoraciones, porque si algún canal de televisión occidental emite la noticia de que las tropas de la DNR se han acercado al asentamiento de Nueva York, es difícil imaginar la reacción de millones de estadounidenses, que seguramente no tienen información de que las autoridades ucranianas han nombrado recientemente a un pueblo de Donbass como Nueva York.

Volviendo a la situación operativa en la dirección de Donetsk, es importante señalar que el avance de la DNR es lento. Y esto se debe a que durante años los accesos occidentales a Donetsk han sido transformados por las fuerzas ucranianas en una zona fortificada con numerosas líneas, comunicaciones, refugios y puntos de tiro a largo plazo. Sin embargo, ahora es posible atacar las posiciones delanteras del enemigo también desde la retaguardia. 



https://topwar.ru/193625-vojska-dnr-oboshli-ukreprajon-vsu-v-rajone-marinki-i-vyshli-v-tyl-peredovoj-ukrainskoj-gruppirovke.html



*Las "tácticas de vagabundeo" de las tropas rusas en operaciones militares especiales en Ucrania desgastan al enemigo*

La derrota de los militantes ucranianos en Mariupol está llegando a su fin, ya que una parte importante de la ciudad está bajo el control de las tropas rusas y de la Milicia Popular. Como ya informó nuestro portal de noticias, se ha izado una bandera del DNR sobre la administración del distrito de Levoberezhny. Esto permite a los civiles, que habían sido utilizados como escudos humanos por los nacionalistas, abandonar la zona del frente.
Las fuerzas desplegadas en el oeste de las Repúblicas Populares están siendo sistemáticamente destruidas. De hecho, los grupos de Severodonetsk y Lysychansk están siendo cercados y divididos en grupos relativamente pequeños y posteriormente eliminados.
Las tropas del LNR han establecido el control sobre la cercana ciudad de Rubizhne, que forma parte de la aglomeración. Es prácticamente imposible que las fuerzas ucranianas se retiren de sus posiciones allí y cerca de Marinka debido a la total superioridad aérea de la aviación de combate rusa. Las formaciones armadas ucranianas se enfrentan a una elección: intentar frenar de algún modo el avance de la LPRNM y esperar un "milagro negociado", o retirarse de las zonas fortificadas para abrirse paso, con el riesgo de ser destruidos sobre la marcha por el asalto aéreo. Sin embargo, existe una tercera opción, la más viable, la de rendirse.

Un nuevo "caldero" se está formando gradualmente en la segunda línea de defensa de las fuerzas ucranianas en Donbass, concentrada cerca de Slovyansk y Kramatorsk. Si son derrotados, las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas perderán la mayor parte de su ejército regular, mientras que las tropas rusas y el Frente Nacional de la DNR podrán entrar en el espacio operativo en dirección oeste, donde podrán rodear a las formaciones armadas ucranianas concentradas en Pavlograd, Dnipropetrovsk y Zaporizhzhya. Hasta ahora, las tropas rusas se han acercado a la región de Dnipropetrovsk desde el sur, en dirección a Kryvyy Rih.
Se está llevando a cabo un cerco gradual de Kiev. La formación gradual de un anillo de cerco permite que el mayor número posible de habitantes abandone la mayor ciudad de Ucrania y, a largo plazo, reducir significativamente el número de víctimas civiles, que son utilizadas como rehenes por las fuerzas de seguridad.
El complejo militar-industrial y la infraestructura militar de Ucrania se están destruyendo gradualmente. En particular, se han llevado a cabo ataques contra un aeródromo y una instalación de reparación de aviones situados en Lviv. Es posible que los cazas MiG-29, que estaban siendo reparados y modernizados, resultaran dañados en el transcurso del bombardeo. Las instalaciones de la 79ª Brigada Independiente de Asalto Aéreo en Mykolaiv fueron destruidas.
En general, las fuerzas rusas han comenzado a utilizar las denominadas "tácticas de desvío", que literalmente desgastan al enemigo y no le permiten obtener información clara sobre el lugar donde se producirá el siguiente ataque. Estas tácticas ofrecen además la oportunidad de lanzar ataques selectivos contra instalaciones militares ucranianas, que el mando de las AFU simplemente no tiene tiempo de cubrir con defensas aéreas (o simplemente no tiene nada que cubrir). La opción de un ataque con misiles contra la Planta Estatal de Defensa Aérea de Lviv es uno de esos ejemplos.





https://topwar.ru/193671-formirovanie-novyh-kotlov-dlja-ukrainskih-vojsk-na-donbasse.html


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> The washington Post. El periódico de Jeff Bezzos.
> 
> EXCLUSIVa
> *Dentro de la transferencia de equipo militar extranjero a soldados ucranianos*
> ...




VAN A SANGRAR A QUIEN ESTE MANTENIENDO LA OPERACION DE INTENTO DE RENTER EL CONTROL DE UCRANIA POR PARTE DEL CABAL

ES UN TIRO AL PATO

CUALQUIER COSA QUE SE QUIERAN CARGAR LA OPERACION MILITAR ESPECIAL Z

QUE VALGA LA PENA

LE ENCHUFAN UN MISIL HIPERSONICO Y FUERA

cojo la musica y CGI de una fragata F100 americana pero como si fuera rusa
lanzar pepinos
lanzar pepinos
lanzar pepinos








Rusia confirma el uso por vez primera de misiles hipersónicos 'Kinzhal' en la guerra de Ucrania


El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha confirmado el uso de un misil hipersónico 'Kinzhal' por vez primera desde...




www.europapress.es











Pepinazo día 19. 267 ukros y mercenarios fueron los extranjeros muertos en Lvov y se empiezan a usar ya misil hipersónico 'Kinzhal' ruso


https://www.europapress.es/internacional/noticia-rusia-confirma-uso-vez-primera-misiles-hipersonicos-kinzhal-guerra-ucrania-20220319094831.html Así mismo dan más y más detalles sobre los resultados del ataque a una base militar cerca de Lvov Según la interceptación de radio, las pérdidas entre...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (19 Mar 2022)

Los rusos, sin la inteligencia, capacidad ni valentía para avanzar posiciones en el campo de batalla, se dedican a bombardear desde la distancia con todo lo que tienen sus ciudades, para arrasarlas y destruirlas completamente, y matar a todos los que allí queden.


----------



## Dylan Leary (19 Mar 2022)

The Netherlands and Germany, at the request of NATO, will supply American Patriot anti-aircraft missile systems to Slovakia instead of its S-300 air defense systems, which are being transferred to Ukraine.

"Germany and the Netherlands will deploy Patriot air defense systems near the Sliac airbase in central Slovakia. Today, the final decision was made that the system will be deployed. They are designed to enhance the deterrence of allies and protect the territory of Slovakia and its inhabitants from any missile threat. Slovakia borders Ukraine The Patriot air defense systems will be on duty from mid-April," the Dutch military department said in a statement.


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Rafl Eg (19 Mar 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Perdonad si ya esta puesto, se supone que es el pepinaco supersónico que han lanzado los rusos:
> 
> 
> 
> Y de paso al colombiano ya huido:



Joder los mercenarios estos están quedando a la altura del betún, a la primera salen por patas


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## El-Mano (19 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> No tiene pinta del ser el Kinzhal, por la velocidad simplemente, si alguién ha visto un impacto de Iskander M (del que deriva el Kinzhal) en algún vídeo de Youtube se ve claramente que es muchísimo más veloz.
> 
> Es más probable que sea un misil Bastión.



Lo único que sé es que va a vuelo supersónico, se escucha el estallido sónico.


----------



## Cosmopolita (19 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


>



Llegan décadas después de EEUU con esta tecnología.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## alnitak (19 Mar 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Los generales retirados norteamericanos cuya opinión hemos podido escuchar a lo largo del hilo son los que han dejado claro que la operación militar rusa está siendo demoledora para el ejército ucraniano.
> 
> Los militares no toman decisiones tomando en cuenta la propaganda, su base son los datos de inteligencia y el mensaje de Rusia a los países del Este que pertenecen a la OTAN es claro, Rusia tiene capacidad para devolver a cualquier ejército europeo a principios del siglo XX.



la capacidad balistica de rusia es brutal.. usa y otan no le llega ni a la.suela de los zapatos


----------



## lasoziedad (19 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A estas alturas, independientemente de la propaganda, hay datos que son bastante obvios.
> 
> Llevamos más de 3 semanas de invasión. Rusia entró en Ucrania, pero no ha logrado prácticamente ningún avance. Esto teniendo en cuenta la inercia inicial y la capacidad de "sorpresa", que ya no existen.
> 
> ...



Lo han dicho en la tele.


----------



## Dylan Leary (19 Mar 2022)

New nonsense from the President of Belarus:

Main theses:
▪Russia offers Ukraine to "become like Belarus" - Kyiv should not own nuclear weapons and threaten the Russian Federation;

▪Belarus was ready to close the border between Donbass and Russia with its military;

▪The leadership of the Russian Federation has every reason to "not trust the current leadership of Ukraine";

▪Russia is not just an ally of Belarus, it is one entity in the economy and military sphere;

▪It is beneficial for the West to "drown" Belarus and the Russian Federation


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Bender32 (19 Mar 2022)

La prensa hace mucho daño en los gañanes.

Si los ruskis estuvieran embistiendo a las grandes ciudades en vez de esos rodeos y asedios habituales,se estarian diciendo los mismos insultos a los aborrecidos enemigos de la OTAN.Pero ya cargados de razones.


----------



## .Kaikus (19 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Entre los combatientes ucranianos se viraliza subir fotos en tacones y corpiño para mostrar su apoyo a su líder Zelensky y al lobby gay
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 990122



Falta la bandera del sida !!!.


----------



## Discordante (19 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Joder los mercenarios estos están quedando a la altura del betún, a la primera salen por patas



Mas que los mercenarios, que entiendo que haces uso de esa denominacion solo para soldados profesionales, lo que esta quedando a la altura del betun es el ejercito Ucraniano.

Pareciera que esten aceptando a cualquier campista que pasa por ahi para entrar en unidades de combate y ademas dejarlos mal equipados.

Los mercenarios de verdad son activos muy valiosos que tienen que tener mandos buenos y estar bien equipados. O te sobra gente para hacer unidades de flowerpowers de esas o simplemente estas tan desbordado y desorganizado que eres incapaz de seleccionar el personal y asignarlo correctamente.


----------



## WEMBLEY (19 Mar 2022)

el forero @Hércules Poirot 2013 bis ya vaticinó accidentes varios otánicos para camuflar los caídos en la base de mercenarios de Yaroviv


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dylan Leary (19 Mar 2022)

Bucha today… .Just out of the porch


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## pepetemete (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>


----------



## Honkler (19 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Entre los combatientes ucranianos se viraliza subir fotos en tacones y corpiño para mostrar su apoyo a su líder Zelensky y al lobby gay
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 990122



Es la cuota lgtbxyz inclusiva y resiliente imprescindible para que la UE te tenga en cuenta.


----------



## chemarin (19 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> The Netherlands and Germany, at the request of NATO, will supply American Patriot anti-aircraft missile systems to Slovakia instead of its S-300 air defense systems, which are being transferred to Ukraine.
> 
> "Germany and the Netherlands will deploy Patriot air defense systems near the Sliac airbase in central Slovakia. Today, the final decision was made that the system will be deployed. They are designed to enhance the deterrence of allies and protect the territory of Slovakia and its inhabitants from any missile threat. Slovakia borders Ukraine The Patriot air defense systems will be on duty from mid-April," the Dutch military department said in a statement.



Me pregunto si esto no es mera desinformación, ¿pueden entrar en Ucrania los S-300 sin que los rusos lo detecten?


----------



## Dylan Leary (19 Mar 2022)

Ukrainians in Poland will be able to convert hryvnias into euros and Polish zlotys (Українці у Польщі зможуть конвертувати гривні у злоті та євро) starting next week .

Many refugees cannot even buy basic necessities, as their hryvnia savings are not convertible in most European countries. Many Ukrainians have fallen victim to unscrupulous "speculators" who offer ultra-low exchange rates.


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Honkler (19 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Me pregunto si esto no es mera desinformación, ¿pueden entrar en Ucrania los S-300 sin que los rusos lo detecten?



No, de hecho, no se mueve una mosca sin que la inteligencia rusa lo sepa…


----------



## Dylan Leary (19 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Me pregunto si esto no es mera desinformación, ¿pueden entrar en Ucrania los S-300 sin que los rusos lo detecten?











Russia says will attack Slovakia’s S-300 missile supplies to Ukraine


Russia said on Friday (18 March) it will attack potential supply chains of S-300 air defence systems to Ukraine, following Slovakia’s statement that it is ready to send them to Ukraine if they are immediately replaced.




www.euractiv.com


----------



## kelden (19 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> No tiene pinta del ser el Kinzhal, por la velocidad simplemente, si alguién ha visto un impacto de Iskander M (del que deriva el Kinzhal) en algún vídeo de Youtube se ve claramente que es muchísimo más veloz.
> 
> Es más probable que sea un misil Bastión.




Los yankis tienen que estar tomando nota de esto. Una salva de 30 de esos en su versión naval te funden todo un grupo de combate (portaviones más escoltas). Si hace 20 días tenían pocas ganas de guerra, cada día que pasa tienen unas pocas menos.


----------



## clapham5 (19 Mar 2022)

CANDELA 
El clapham acaba de recibir el Plan de Campana del Ejercito Imperial Rojo . Se lo mando su contacto armenia quien se ha enterado que el clapham ha vuelto . clapham ...te mando el Plan Maestro del Zar , pero es TOP SECRET ...ni se te ocurra divulgarlo en burbuja . Pero ya sabeis que el clapham por un ZANK ( si son varios , mejor ) lo suelta to ...
Resulta que el Zar ya ha decidido ocupar y anexionarse el territorio al Este del Dnieper . Esto ya se lo comunico El Zar al embajador yankee Sullivan en el Kremlin . Incluso le mostro el diseno de un sello conmemorativo por el Dia de la Victoria con el mapa de Novorrusia 
Eso si , sin Odesa ni Nikolaiev ...El Plan es el siguiente : Mientras el Ejercito ukronazi " resiste " en Kiev , Jarkov , Donbass y Mariupol 
el tiempo tic tac corre a favor de Rusia que ha empleado una misera parte de su poderio militar ...
Las tropas del Zar ya han tomado el Oblast de Kerson . En la primera fase Rusia tomara los Oblasts de Kerson y Zaporize que se sumaran a los ya ocupados Donetsk y Lugansk . Se creara entonces un corredor terrestre que enlazara Crimea con Rusia .
Solo " falta " que caiga Mariupol y Zaporize ( que ya esta siendo atacada ) . Una vez Rusia consolide su dominio sobre Zaporize las tropas imperiales del Zar seguiran su avance hasta Dnipro . 
Las " negociaciones " entre Kiev y Moscu ...bueno , entre la OTAN y Moscu van sobre la retirada de las tropas ucras del Donbass y Mariupol a cambio de que Ucrania renuncie a Novorrusia . Pero Kiev no se fia ( ni el clapham tampoco ) asi que seguira la Guerra 
Una vez Rusia tome Dnipro : GAME OVER . El ejercito ukro habra perdido lalinea de suministros . 
Luego viene Kremenchuk y luego Cherkasy...Entonces todo el Este de Ucrania ( 250 mil Km2 ) estaran totalmente " aislados " del resto de Ucrania y del resto del mundo . Llegados a este punto comenzara la segunda fase 
En la segunda fase Rusia comenzara a " rusificar " los territorios conquistados . La television , la radio , los periodicos , los dominios de internet , los servicios de policia , de bomberos , de recogida de basura , los hospitales , todo ...dr rusificara .
El Este de Ucrania adoptara ( de facto ) el rublo como moneda oficial siguiendo el precedente de Lugansk en 2017 
La Guerra en el Este se terminara y se trasladara al Oeste del Dnieper . Rusia ofrecera a Ucrania que reconozca a la Republica Federativa de Ucrania Oriental y a Crimea como territorio ruso . Si Kiev dice que NO . Se invadira Odesa y Nikolaiev 
En este punto Ucrania ya habra perdido la salida al mar . Rusia ofrecera entonces que Kiev reconozca a la Republica Federativa de Ucrania Oriental " ampliada " al Oeste ( con las nuevas incorporaciones de Odesa y Nikolaiev ) 
Si Kiev se niega , se ocupa Kiev . El gobierno ukro se traslada a Leopolis . Si sigue negandose se anexiona Kiev que pasara a formar parte de la Republica Federativa de Ucrania Oriental como territorio " especial " . 
Moscu ocupara el Oeste como EE UU ocupo Afganistan hasta que Occidente retire las sanciones .


----------



## pepetemete (19 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Me pregunto si esto no es mera desinformación, ¿pueden entrar en Ucrania los S-300 sin que los rusos lo detecten?



Es que ya no es solo eso.
Los rusos saben perfectamente como desactivarlos , así que es solo propaganda, como todo lo del otro bando.
Es la única arma que pueden utilizar, eso y mandar retrasados mentales a hacerse fotos para compartir en Instagram. 
Por lo demás, los rusos tienen el CONTROL ABSOLUTO de la situación, y están haciendo una operación quirúrgica en un país como Ucrania, que manda cojones.

Ahora empiezan los pepinazos gordos a todo lo que se mueva contra las fuerzas rusas, y ahí van a hacer falta palomitas.


----------



## McNulty (19 Mar 2022)

Esto se pone interesante, tiraron los rusos el primer misil hipersónico en conflcito real de la historia. Tecnología que si no me equivoco solo tienen testeada los rusos. El misil se cargó un almacén de municiones en el oeste de ucrania.

Los misiles hipersónicos básicamente te permiten maniobrar en el momento contra las defensas antimisiles clásicas.


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Portugal admira (envidia) y teme a España y a los españoles por igual, hasta la entrada en la UE, ni España le pedia nada a Portugal, ni Portugal le pedia nada a España, *siempre hemos tratado bien a los portugueses, tal vez demasiado bien, una provincia hispana rebelde, pvto error el de Felipe II, no trasladar corte y capital a Lisboa.*



Como dijo un tal Peces-Barba, "*Quizá nos hubiera ido mejor con los portugueses y sin los catalanes*". Visca Catalunya lliure! 









Peces-Barba: 'Quizá nos hubiera ido mejor con los portugueses y sin los catalanes'


Barcelona. (Redacción y agencias).- Uno de los padres de la Constitución y ex presidente del Congreso de los Diputados, el socialista Gregorio Peces-Barba, ha provocado




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## chemarin (19 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A estas alturas, independientemente de la propaganda, hay datos que son bastante obvios.
> 
> Llevamos más de 3 semanas de invasión. Rusia entró en Ucrania, pero no ha logrado prácticamente ningún avance. Esto teniendo en cuenta la inercia inicial y la capacidad de "sorpresa", que ya no existen.
> 
> ...









No sé yo si tú y una persona con vista normal tenéis la misma percepción, según los militares franceses el avance ruso debe de andar por el 20 % del territorio ucraniano (excluyendo Crimea que ya la tenían).


----------



## Giles Amaury (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>


----------



## Arraki (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No tengo claro quien ha podido poner a este sujeto como un analista militar imparcial. De hecho no tengo claro quien pondría a este tipo como analista de nada.

Este junto con el lamefalos otanicos del pulido son la quintaesencia del Ferreras. Cuando Baños aludió a las revistas y periodistas que trabajan para agencias de información extranjeras todo aquel que entiende un mínimo miró a estos dos sujetos.

Que a estos dos se les haga casito deja a las claras que solo interesa la propaganda. Por eso ya no se entrevista a Generales y ex militares con amplia experiencia en análisis geoestratégicos pues estaban dando un discurso que no se correspondía con los intereses de los medios (y quienes pagan a los medios). Mucho mejor este y el otro pelopaja del orden mundial que no dirán una verdad, pero al menos dicen lo que quieren oír.

Y tu te lo comes con una sonrisa.


----------



## vettonio (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)

Hilo que analiza las tácticas de ingeniería social de Putin, calcadas a las del PSOE, usar a funcionarios y otros paguiteros como brazo armado.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (19 Mar 2022)

se refieren a que Polonia y Dinamarca, entre otros países, están hablando de mandar tropas intermediadoras de paz, para impedir que Putin consuma su propósito de genocidio y limpieza étnica en Ucrania


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Mar 2022)

Según información de la Flota del Mar Negro, la administración del puerto marítimo de Sochi emitió una advertencia de que debido a las tormentas las minas de anclaje instaladas por la Armada de Ucrania en los accesos a los puertos de Odessa, Ochakov, Chernomorsk y Yuzhny fueron arrancadas. 
Alrededor de 420 minas ahora flotan libremente. Todos los barcos que navegan en el suroeste y noroeste del Mar Negro deben tener cuidado debido a la probabilidad de explosiones.


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (19 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Como dijo un tal Peces-Barba, "*Quizá nos hubiera ido mejor con los portugueses y sin los catalanes*". Visca Catalunya lliure!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se penso la union con Portugal, pero se hizo con el reino de Aragon, que estaba en bancarrota y rodeado de enemigos europeos dispuestos a trocearlos, la opcion portuguesa era mas rentable economicamente y militarmente (flota lusitana).

PD- Castilla de Aragon solo saco buenos diplomaticos y contactos europeos, nada mas, bueno si problemas, pero la vida es asi !!!.


----------



## Arraki (19 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A estas alturas, independientemente de la propaganda, hay datos que son bastante obvios.
> 
> Llevamos más de 3 semanas de invasión. Rusia entró en Ucrania, pero no ha logrado prácticamente ningún avance. Esto teniendo en cuenta la inercia inicial y la capacidad de "sorpresa", que ya no existen.
> 
> ...



Ganar se puede ganar en una tarde

Basta con sacar los bombarderos y dejar todo el Donbass ocupado como un solar y adiós a 60.000 brazaletes amarillos. Sin radiación, simplemente con armamento convencional. Acaso has visto muchos en acción?

Pues eso. 

Al igual que en Siria si no quieres arrasar tu propio país o el de tus aliados, lo que hay que hacer es avanzar, asegurar, descansar y avanzar.


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (19 Mar 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Los rusos saben perfectamente como desactivarlos



Los georgianos derribaron aviones rusos con el S-300...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Se penso la union con Portugal, pero se hizo con el reino de Aragon, que estaba en bancarrota y rodeado de enemigos europeos dispuestos a trocearlos, la opcion portuguesa era mas rentable economicamente y militarmente (flota lusitana).
> 
> PD- Castilla de Aragon solo saco buenos diplomaticos y contactos europeos, nada mas, bueno si problemas, pero la vida es asi !!!.



Te corrijo: *Corona* de Aragón.









Corona de Aragón - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## vettonio (19 Mar 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Lo único que sé es que va a vuelo supersónico, se escucha el estallido sónico.



Gracias por el vídeo, que no lo había visto.

No sé donde leí que en el caso de los vehículos hipersónicos van rodeados de plasma.


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## alnitak (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>




ya vera esta cuando la pille kadyrov


----------



## Discordante (19 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> se refieren a que Polonia y Dinamarca, entre otros países, están hablando de mandar tropas intermediadoras de paz, para impedir que Putin consuma su propósito de genocidio y limpieza étnica en Ucrania



Esto no es buena idea para nada. El conflicto tiene que desescalar.

Yo entiendo que a mucho militar OTANico se le este poniendo dura viendo el desastre Ruso en Ucrania y vean la oportunidad de complicarles la vida pero Putin ha demostrado que no piensa en terminos economicos, le da igual destruir su pais con tal de pasar a la historia, asi que cualquier movimiento OTAN en esa direccion acaba en guerra nuclear si o si.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Ataraxio póh Dióh....no me obligues a llamarte " cortito".. esto no va derrocar marionetas esto va de implementar el NOM...
> 
> .Al Zelens se le dijo. Se le recomendó,y se le imploró...Que dejara de seguir masacrando y genocidando el Donbass. Y que " limpiara" de nazis y terroristas el ejercito ucri. Putin le dió dos oportunidades, acuerdos de Minsk.
> 
> ...




Mi comentario era retórica.



¿ No os dais cuenta con qué alegría la gente acepta que España entre en una guerra que puede ser devastadora ?

Los españoles al haberse vacunado , un ritual de paso de pertenencia a una secta , ahora aceptarán cualquier postulado que dígan los predicadores por las plataformas mediáticas que pertenecen a enemigos extranjeros. no les hace falta pensar.


----------



## IgFarben (19 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> se refieren a que Polonia y Dinamarca, entre otros países, están hablando de mandar tropas intermediadoras de paz, para impedir que Putin consuma su propósito de genocidio y limpieza étnica en Ucrania



Esto es como lo de los Mig29, que al final pretendian que fuese USA la que los mandase a cambio de F-16 nuevecitos y gratis. Decir que quieren mandar tropas, que queda muy bien de cara a la galería, pero sabiendo que en el fondo USA va a decir que no.
La actitud de los paises del este me resulta muy graciosa, ladrando mucho para implicar a USA, pero ellos por iniciativa propia, nada de nada.


----------



## Zepequenhô (19 Mar 2022)

bonobo dijo:


> Ojo con estas cosas que pueden ser 4 crios forzados a tomar las armas



¿Con tatuajes nazis?


----------



## chemarin (19 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> CANDELA
> El clapham acaba de recibir el Plan de Campana del Ejercito Imperial Rojo . Se lo mando su contacto armenia quien se ha enterado que el clapham ha vuelto . clapham ...te mando el Plan Maestro del Zar , pero es TOP SECRET ...ni se te ocurra divulgarlo en burbuja . Pero ya sabeis que el clapham por un ZANK ( si son varios , mejor ) lo suelta to ...
> Resulta que el Zar ya ha decidido ocupar y anexionarse el territorio al Este del Dnieper . Esto ya se lo comunico El Zar al embajador yankee Sullivan en el Kremlin . Incluso le mostro el diseno de un sello conmemorativo por el Dia de la Victoria con el mapa de Novorrusia
> Eso si , sin Odesa ni Nikolaiev ...El Plan es el siguiente : Mientras el Ejercito ukronazi " resiste " en Kiev , Jarkov , Donbass y Mariupol
> ...



Bueno clapham, yo sin tener tus supuestos contactos en ningún sitio, hace tiempo que sé que toda Ucrania oriental y parte del sur, serán de una forma u otra rusa, en una primera fase serán Repúblicas independientes, en una fase ulterior, previo referéndum, serán Rusia. Para saber esas cosas solo se necesita un CI superior a 100. La OTAN solo tiene dos formas de frenar esto que digo, la primera es entrando en la guerra con toda su fuerza (con las consecuencias obvias que eso tendría), la segunda (que es lo que yo haría) es obligar a Zelensky a ceder ante Putin, reconocer el Donbass y Crimea, y asegurar la desmilitarización, desnazificación y neutralidad de Ucrania. Pero para aceptar la segunda opción también tendrían que pasar por una humillación que no sé yo si están preparados para soportar.


----------



## Rafl Eg (19 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Mas que los mercenarios, que entiendo que haces uso de esa denominacion solo para soldados profesionales, lo que esta quedando a la altura del betun es el ejercito Ucraniano.
> 
> Pareciera que esten aceptando a cualquier campista que pasa por ahi para entrar en unidades de combate y ademas dejarlos mal equipados.
> 
> Los mercenarios de verdad son activos muy valiosos que tienen que tener mandos buenos y estar bien equipados. O te sobra gente para hacer unidades de flowerpowers de esas o simplemente estas tan desbordado y desorganizado que eres incapaz de seleccionar el personal y asignarlo correctamente.



Uso el término mercenario para referirme a ese y otros sujetos porque lo pone en el propio tuit que cité ("mercenario profesional")


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)

Una posible indicación de que Rusia se está quedando sin misiles Iskander-M, así como otros PGM de mayor alcance.


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dylan Leary (19 Mar 2022)

En Demidov, región de Kiev, donde los defensores ucranianos luchan activamente contra los ocupantes rusos, existe la amenaza de inundaciones.

A partir de ahora, el nivel del agua en la llanura aluvial del río Irpin ha alcanzado el nivel máximo permitido debido a la destrucción de la presa.

El aumento adicional de los niveles de agua inundará las carreteras y los sótanos y hará que sea prácticamente imposible evacuar a los residentes, transferir medicamentos y alimentos.


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## arriondas (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Ay, si Saddam hubiese tenido Twitter... Es como cuando un chaval que siempre suspende matemáticas falsifica las notas para que las vean los padres... y pone un sobresaliente. Ni manipular saben estos hoholes.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (19 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Esto no es buena idea para nada. El conflicto tiene que desescalar.
> 
> Yo entiendo que a mucho militar OTANico se le este poniendo dura viendo el desastre Ruso en Ucrania y vean la oportunidad de complicarles la vida pero Putin ha demostrado que no piensa en terminos economicos, le da igual destruir su pais con tal de pasar a la historia, asi que cualquier movimiento OTAN en esa direccion acaba en guerra nuclear si o si.



dificilmente se desescala si hay un claro propósito unilateral de matanzas indiscriminadas y destruccción completa de las ciudades, intentar impedirlo es desescalar, no todo el mundo es insensible al genocidio programado


----------



## vladimirovich (19 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Bueno clapham, yo sin tener tus supuestos contactos en ningún sitio, hace tiempo que sé que toda Ucrania oriental y parte del sur, serán de una forma u otra rusa, en una primera fase serán Repúblicas independientes, en una fase ulterior, previo referéndum, serán Rusia. Para saber esas cosas solo se necesita un CI superior a 100. La OTAN solo tiene dos formas de frenar esto que digo, la primera es entrando en la guerra con toda su fuerza (con las consecuencias obvias que eso tendría), la segunda (que es lo que yo haría) es obligar a Zelensky a ceder ante Putin, reconocer el Donbass y Crimea, y asegurar la desmilitarización, desnazificación y neutralidad de Ucrania. Pero para aceptar la segunda opción también tendrían que pasar por una humillación que no sé yo si están preparados para soportar.



Me parece a mi que hay mas posibilidades de que Putin termine entregando Kurks, Rostov o Voronezh a Ucrania como compensacion de guerra que de que veamos una bandera rusa ondeando en el ayuntamiento de Odessa.


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Cosmopolita (19 Mar 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> Esto es como lo de los Mig29, que al final pretendian que fuese USA la que los mandase a cambio de F-16 nuevecitos y gratis. Decir que quieren mandar tropas, que queda muy bien de cara a la galería, pero sabiendo que en el fondo USA va a decir que no.
> La actitud de los paises del este me resulta muy graciosa, ladrando mucho para implicar a USA, pero ellos por iniciativa propia, nada de nada.



Polonia hizo muy bien las cosas con tema de MiG-29, principalmente porque aclaró que la decisión debería ser una decisión unánime y conjunta de OTAN, asumiendo así el riesgo y no centrándose todo el riesgo en Polonia si esta hubiese actuado por su cuenta. No sé concretó tampoco que F-16 iban a ser ni nada.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



como es logico, se han cepillado al menos la mitad de las unidades que habia en Jarkov asi que cada vez quedan menos posibles candidatos a ser masacrados


----------



## Discordante (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Puff... la huida de altos dirigentes y oligarcas en jet de los ultimos dias al este y a Dubai, que Lavrov diera media vuelta en pleno vuelo de su viaje a China, que hayan empezado arrestos de altos mandos...

Mal rollo. El regimen de Putin esta o tambaleandose o afincandose. Ambas noticias nefastas.

Rusia siendo un pais multinacion y semi fallido si esto es una descomposicion del regimen puede armarse gorda internamente.

Si es una purga y unificacion entorno a Putin la guerra se va a poner muchisimo mas incruenta y salvaje. Lo que significa que podria extenderse.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Ladren perros..!! se sigue avanzando... tragate esa conmemoración en crimea perro ataraxio...!! ja ja ja



Acláranos ese fanatismo tuyo por Putin.

Por un lado nos dices que no es comunista pero tú votas comunista.

Curiosamente estás en el mismo bando que los comunistas españoles y Maduro el de Venezuela.

No pasa nada , cada uno es todo lo gilipollas que pueda ser, pero no te contradigas


----------



## arriondas (19 Mar 2022)

Es que es la hostia. Las vanguardias ucras deben estar ya en Ust-Kachka... 

El Ejército del Pájaro Azul y sus historias...


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Mar 2022)

Creo que es mucho más interesante analizar las contradicciones y buscar sentido a todo esto, que jugar a la partida de call of duty.

será que no me gustan los videojuegos


----------



## vladimirovich (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Putin descubriendo que la mitad de los mandos del ejercito, la marina y el FSB son agentes dobles al servicio de la CIA, el Mossad y el MI6.

Yo ya lo he dejado escrito, el plan militar de Z ha sido diseñado por una agencia de inteligencia extranjera, Mossad o CIA con el objeto de destruir a Rusia.

Cualquier español Paco estratega de bar te prepara un mejor plan militar desde la barra del bar mientras se toma unas bravas y una caña.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)

el payaso ese no duro ni 20 minutos

si has visto las ventanas de los edificios de Mariupol, en cuanto los localizan les meten un zambombazo con un lanzagranadas, un misil poirtatil o incluso con un blindado

nada de duelos entre francotiradores como en "enemigo a las puertas" , esto es una guerra de verdad


----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Putin descubriendo que la mitad de los mandos del ejercito, la marina y el FSB son agentes dobles al servicio de la CIA, el Mossad y el MI6.
> 
> Yo ya lo he dejado escrito, el plan militar de Z ha sido diseñado por una agencia de inteligencia extranjera, Mossad o CIA con el objeto de destruir a Rusia.
> 
> Cualquier español Paco estratega de bar te prepara un mejor plan militar desde la barra del bar mientras se toma unas bravas y una caña.



joder, os creeis vuestras propias mentiras


----------



## .Kaikus (19 Mar 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> Esto es como lo de los Mig29, que al final pretendian que fuese USA la que los mandase a cambio de F-16 nuevecitos y gratis. Decir que quieren mandar tropas, que queda muy bien de cara a la galería, pero sabiendo que en el fondo USA va a decir que no.
> La actitud de los paises del este me resulta muy graciosa, ladrando mucho para implicar a USA, pero ellos por iniciativa propia, nada de nada.



Eso de nuevecitos, les mandarian F-16 de los que tienen almacenados en el desierto, solo capaces de arrancar el reactor, estado MOS (Minimum Operating Standards).


----------



## pepetemete (19 Mar 2022)

El trabajo de Hollywood es crear una falsa imagen de la realidad para vender según que productos les interese en cada momento.
El ejército de la OTAN es sencillamente eso, un blufff alimentado por Hollywood y asociados, por eso salen subnormales como el Wali éste.
En una guerra donde no tienes soporte aéreo, estás más que muerto...si eres militar y no sabes ésto, es que eres gilipollas.


----------



## Impresionante (19 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Puff... la huida de altos dirigentes y oligarcas en jet de los ultimos dias al este y a Dubai, que Lavrov diera media vuelta en pleno vuelo de su viaje a China, que hayan empezado arrestos de altos mandos...
> 
> Mal rollo. El regimen de Putin esta o tambaleandose o afincandose. Ambas noticias nefastas.
> 
> ...



El que te tambaleas eres tú.

Posicionado en el espectro globalista 100% pero dejando entrever una mera posibilidad condicional.

A nadie le importa que te posiciones donde quieras, a nadie le importa si estás con femen con Soros y Greta, quede claro, es vuestra posición


----------



## ccartech (19 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Los Países Bajos y Alemania, a pedido de la OTAN, suministrarán sistemas de misiles antiaéreos American Patriot a Eslovaquia en lugar de sus sistemas de defensa aérea S-300, que se están transfiriendo a Ucrania.
> 
> "Alemania y los Países Bajos desplegarán sistemas de defensa aérea Patriot cerca de la base aérea de Sliac en el centro de Eslovaquia. Hoy se tomó la decisión final de desplegar el sistema. Están diseñados para mejorar la disuasión de los aliados y proteger el territorio de Eslovaquia y su habitantes de cualquier amenaza de misiles. Eslovaquia limita con Ucrania. Los sistemas de defensa aérea Patriot estarán en servicio desde mediados de abril", dijo el departamento militar holandés en un comunicado.
> [/CITA]



Que negocio para la industria armamentistica !!!!
Quien paga , quien cobra y en cuanto tiempo ese material queda obsoleto.


----------



## ferrys (19 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El lunes Mariupol es rusa, y se liberarán miles de soldados para ir hacia el norte.
> Zelensky va a firmar cualquier papel en blanco la semana que viene.



Mariupol ha caído ya. Faltan bolsas de nazis. Eso llevará un tiempo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Mar 2022)

La situación en la dirección Donetsk-Luhansk a partir del 18 de marzo de 2022 a las 14:00

▪Comenzó el operativo de liberación y limpieza de Marinka.

▪En las batallas de Rubizhne y Popasna en las afueras El NM de la RPD está luchando por Stepnoye, la mitad del pueblo está bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.

▪ No hay progreso en Izyum: las Fuerzas Armadas de RF continúan destruyendo metódicamente las áreas fortificadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Hubo informes de combates en el área de Gusarovka y Barvenkovo, pero luego los enfrentamientos se trasladaron hacia Slavyansk.

Mapa en alta resolución

#Donetsk #mapa #Lugansk #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar con @zola_of_renovation


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## vladimirovich (19 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Mariupol ha caído ya. Faltan bolsas de nazis. Eso llevará un tiempo.



Van a recuperar los ucras Kherson antes de que los rusos tomen Mariupol.


----------



## kelden (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> Una posible indicación de que Rusia se está quedando sin misiles* Iskander-M*, así como otros PGM de mayor alcance.




Entonces sacarán los N. Hasta la Z les quedan un montón de letras ....


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Mar 2022)

"con pinzas". Info rusa.

Pérdidas ucras. Actualizado a las 12:00 horas del 19 de marzo de 2022

infografías de alta resolución

#Rusia Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>


----------



## Discordante (19 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El que te tambaleas eres tú.
> 
> Posicionado en el espectro globalista 100% pero dejando entrever una mera posibilidad condicional.
> 
> A nadie le importa que te posiciones donde quieras, a nadie le importa si estás con femen con Soros y Greta, quede claro, es vuestra posición



¿Estais llorando por mis posts?

Yo estoy claramente posicionado en este tema desde el primer dia con la poblacion Ucraniana.

@Coco que Putin este mas reforzado que nunca es malo. Eso significa que tendra menos contrapesos. Y solo es un hombre. Y cuanto mas poder das a un hombre mas se corrompe.

¿Que parte de que los estados fuertemente cohesionados son un peligro para su poblacion y su libertades no entendeis? Las figuras fuertes, populistas, con poderes absolutos son un peligro enorme. Primero ( y sobre todo) para su propia poblacion y despues para el resto.

La guerra, cualquier crisis, favorece esa posibilidad. Esta guerra nunca debio ocurrir. Rusia, como estado (a su poblacion se la pela que Ucrania fuera UE o no por mucho que digais), podia haber logrado gran parte de sus objetivos sin necesidad de conflicto. Este conflicto ha sido un error humano precisamente por un exceso de poder concentrado.

@Impresionante No tienes ni puta idea de donde estoy posicionado yo respecto a todo eso que mencionas. Tu incapacidad intelectual te obliga a separar el mundo en 2 porque no tienes capacida para entender la complejidad real de una posicion y pensamiento informados.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Mar 2022)

Lo más interesante es que haya alguien que se crea que Putin fue a defender a la población rusa que él mismo ha metido allí , para tener un pretexto para atacar a Ucrania.

La salida al mar Mediterráneo es la principal razón geoestratégica de todo esto.

A pesar de ser un enorme país, por el norte tiene al Ártico que está siempre congelado y por el este tiene el estrecho de Japón.

Por eso solo tiene un portaaviones Paco

*Estados Unidos*. La USS Navy cuenta entre su flota actual con 11 *portaaviones*, de los que 10 son de la clase Nimitz, los buques de guerra más grandes del mundo.

Bien es verdad que los grandes buques de guerra son un blanco muy fácil para los misiles. Por eso ya no se construyen grandes acorazados y destructores.









¿Cuántos submarinos nucleares tiene Rusia y dónde están sus bases navales?


La Armada rusa cuenta con seis submarinos nucleares y numerosas bases navales repartidas a lo largo de los diferentes mares que se encuentran en su territorio.



as.com















Así es Varan, el nuevo portaaviones de Rusia con una modalidad nunca antes vista


El buque universal tiene el tamaño y el desplazamiento que se ajustan a la construcción de cualquier astillero ruso importante sin una mejora considerable de las instalaciones.




www.google.es














El desastre del (carísimo) superdestructor Zumwalt que trae de cabeza a Estados Unidos


Uno de los proyectos más punteros de los últimos años en la Armada estadounidense se ha convertido en un dolor de muelas. Sus costes y sus fallos lo han convertido en un buque maldito




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## vladimirovich (19 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> La situación en la dirección Donetsk-Luhansk a partir del 18 de marzo de 2022 a las 14:00
> 
> ▪Comenzó el operativo de liberación y limpieza de Marinka.
> 
> ...



Los ucras siguen ahi plantados a las puertas de Donetks, ahi los tienes en Marinka y Andeebka mientras ejercito ruso riega de chatarras las carreteras generales de Chernigov y Sumy a Kiev.


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## McNulty (19 Mar 2022)

Según fuentes del nytimes, los rusos no pueden controlar esos territorios, porque hay miles de granjeros ukros con javelins en arbustos escondidos.


----------



## Dylan Leary (19 Mar 2022)

‼Atención‼
Azov - ¡Mariupol advierte!

Los ocupantes pusieron vendas blancas a la gente de Mariupol para que los defensores ucranianos los confundieran con los rusos. Con brazaletes blancos, identifican a su ejército de Putin, escondiéndose así detrás de los civiles y poniéndolos en peligro.

¡Ten cuidado y no sucumbas a las provocaciones del enemigo!


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)

Letonia ha hecho meritos suficuentes para que Rusia los fulmine
ademas no tiene ni que invadir ya hay un 30% de rusos en Letonia hartos de vivir discriminados


----------



## Discordante (19 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Según fuentes del nytimes, los rusos no pueden controlar esos territorios, porque hay miles de granjeros ukros con javelins en arbustos escondidos.



El NYT es un panfleto ridiculo. Pero es cierto que mantener el control de un territorio (si hay resistencia) requiere de muchos recursos destinados.


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Según fuentes del nytimes, los rusos no pueden controlar esos territorios, porque hay miles de granjeros ukros con javelins en arbustos escondidos.


----------



## ccartech (19 Mar 2022)

Un refugiado de Mariupol. "Éramos carne de cañón... Puedo decir con certeza que el 85% del daño a la ciudad fue hecho por los Azov"


----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



pero puto subniormal, no llenes el foro de mierda de propaganda otanica que no le interesa a nadie

y encima pones un puto tweet en cada post y dejas el hilo hecho una puta mierda payaso


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## ccartech (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## ccartech (19 Mar 2022)

#Russian MOD mostró imágenes de la destrucción de un hangar subterráneo con armamento de las Fuerzas Armadas de #Ukraine por misil "Kinzhal


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)

los datos letones (falsos como los de Ucrania) dicen que el 25% son rusos

la verdad es que el menos el 35% de la gente tiene el ruso por lengua materna, aunque aqui se incluira una pequeña minoria bielorusa y ucraniana

otra cosa es que muchos se hayan letonizado el nombre y respondan en las encuestas (y el censo es una encuesta) que son "letones" simplemente porque tienen pasaporte leton

ademas los nacidos entre 1940 y 1991 son "no ciudadanos" o apatridas en su mayoria, aunque se cambio el procedimiento para permitir la ciudadania, no se cuantos se habran puesto a aprender leton con 60 tacos


----------



## Gonzalor (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Nada une y radicaliza más a un pueblo que el nacionalismo victimista alentado por la propaganda mediática. En Cataluña tenemos un ejemplo reciente y todavía vivo.


----------



## El Promotor (19 Mar 2022)

Uno menos...



Broootaaal.






@Ernesto o lo otro @Scardanelli @ccartech @dabuti @HDR @Edge2 @Viernes_Negro4 @eljusticiero @Guillotin @txusky_g @keylargof @lowfour @HvK @Archibald @Don Juan de Austria @Fígaro @alas97 @Cazadora @Decipher @Casino @FernandoIII @PokemonVilnius @PROBLANCO @IsabelloMendaz @Limón @Gonzalor @Cuchillo de palo @McNulty @Archimanguina @elena francis @Burbujo II @alnitak @chemarin @Rafl Eg @Hrodrich @Paddy McAloon @Don Pascual @Billy Ray @.Kaikus @Disturbed


----------



## vladimirovich (19 Mar 2022)

La desbandada final del ejercito ruso va a ser un espectaculo grandioso, con los chechenos disparando contra todos los soldados rusos en retirada caotica, golpe de estado en Moscu, combates en la plaza roja, etc.

Ese hilo si que va ser rejodidamente bueno, este ya aburre, estancamiento ruso y conteo de perdidas de su ejercito anclado en tecnologia y doctrinas de 1943.


----------



## magufone (19 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Ay, si Saddam hubiese tenido Twitter... Es como cuando un chaval que siempre suspende matemáticas falsifica las notas para que las vean los padres... y pone un





Pinovski dijo:


>



93????
Ay madre que ni manipular saben. Hay que hacerlo creible coño. Ya que no dijeron 930, ya puestos...
Aunque podria ser... Ya que estamos viendo por Twitter aviones y helicópteros que han sido derribados como entre 10 y 12 veces cada uno... Haciendo el cálculo...


----------



## Honkler (19 Mar 2022)

Ese es el problema, que muchos pipiolos de aquí creen que la forma de pensar de allí es como la forma de pensar en nuestras decadentes “democracias” sostenidas por una población imbécil y amariconada, víctimas del postureo y con una capacidad intelectual muy mermada por décadas de educación giliprogre.


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## ccartech (19 Mar 2022)

EL PUEBLO UCRANIANO DEBE ESTAR AGRADECIDISIMO CON OCCIDENTE "EL MUNDO" , ADEMAS DE LOS MUERTOS,DESTRUCCION PERDIDA DE TERRITORIO VAN A QUEDAR ENDEUDADISIMO CON EL MUNDO QUE LOS AYUDO TANTO

Secretario de Relaciones Exteriores del Reino Unido: los ucranianos se benefician de una solidaridad excepcional en el mundo a cambio del creciente aislamiento de Putin. #StandWithUkriane #StopRussia #Kyiv


----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



puto subnormal, al puto ignore, deja de joder el hilo imbecil


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## tomasjos (19 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Entre los combatientes ucranianos se viraliza subir fotos en tacones y corpiño para mostrar su apoyo a su líder Zelensky y al lobby gay
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 990122



¿Y cuando dicen ustedes que llegaba el meteorito? Lo digo por el grado de vergüenza ajena y tal y eso


----------



## Discordante (19 Mar 2022)

Eso suena a Mesianismo que echa para atras. Populismo rancio en vena. Igual que Hitler, Stalin, Mao, Castro, Pol Pot... "el pueblo los ama".

Si lo que Putin representa es tan ideal y demandado por el pueblo no tiene sentido que lleve 22 años (y parece que seguira hasta que muera) gobernando sin alternancia ni sucesores.

El "moviento" es mas grande que sus lideres... salvo que el "movimiento" no sea tal y solo sea una dictadura personalista.

Sin mas. Centremonos en el conflicto porque en esto esta claro que no vamos a encontrarnos. Tu eres nacionalista (socialista) y soy libertario anarquista.

p.d: no se trata de democracia o no. Haceis unas reducciones y dicotomias infantiles. El sistema democratico es como cualquier otro. No es el sistema lo que marca que una sociedad sea prospera y satisfactoria si no su capacidad de libertad individual. Bajo la dictadura de Singapur puede haber mucha mas libertad y prosperidad que bajo una democracia como la Venezolana por ejemplo. El problema es el poder estatal, la concentracion de fuerza y su uso.


----------



## Treefrog (19 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>




Están en un universo paralelo en Polonia.


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)

una cosa es que no se pongan a apoyar a Putin en publico en un pais de la OTAN que los somete al aparheid y otra que esten contentos con un gobierno de mierda filonazi

ademas al vivir el la UE probablemente esten mas amariconados que los rusos de Rusia y seran mas liberaliodes

eso se cura el dia que los tanques rusos entren en Riga


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## [IΞI] (19 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Me parece a mi que hay mas posibilidades de que Putin termine entregando Kurks, Rostov o Voronezh a Ucrania como compensacion de guerra que de que veamos una bandera rusa ondeando en el ayuntamiento de Odessa.



Cito para cuando lo borres


----------



## El Promotor (19 Mar 2022)

Caen como chinches...



LOL.






@Guillotin @FernandoIII @ccartech @Tierra Azul @Guerrilla Jr. @delhierro @chusto @Scardanelli @Ernesto o lo otro @amcxxl @PokemonVilnius @alfonbass @elena francis @Decimus @Azog el Profanador @Fauna iberica @HDR @Archimanguina @Fígaro @vladimirovich @arriondas @tomasjos @Discordante @ATARAXIO @ferrys @Nico @_LoKy_ @kelden @dabuti @Burbujo II


----------



## alfonbass (19 Mar 2022)

Pero si en el foro se juraba y perjuraba que solo iban a necesitar 72 horas para que las tropas rusas entrasen triunfales en Kiev y cargándose a Zelensky al mismo tiempo...72 horitas decían....


----------



## El-Mano (19 Mar 2022)

Su-35 en combate aire-aire en Ucrania


Noticias Fuerza aérea rusa En la vorágine del conflicto ruso-ucraniano hubo una noticia que no recibió el eco adecuado, en mí opinión, y f...




charly015.blogspot.com













Ataques de drones rusos en Ucrania


Análisis Toca recopilar los vídeos de ataques de drones rusos en el conflicto en Ucrania. 1º www.youtube.com/watch?v=iK4DBQOxfZo Según el ...




charly015.blogspot.com


----------



## ccartech (19 Mar 2022)

Existen fotos de restos de la bomba o misil que teóricamente impacto ahí?
No me vayan a poner una foto de la 2da guerra por favor.








Mariupol theatre: 'We knew something terrible would happen'


A woman who left Mariupol's theatre a day before the bombing says Russia had been targeting the area.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (19 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Caen como chinches...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al menos significa que le echan cojones y están en el frente, mientras que un Coronel Pañal en España no ha pisado barro desde que era capitán y mandaba una compañía. Y eso en el mejor de los casos.


----------



## Agilipollado (19 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Caen como chinches...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Menuda escabechina, parece el PP


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Mar 2022)

Nuestra fuente en el OP dijo que el Estado Mayor informó a Zelensky sobre problemas con el personal en el Donbas debido a las intensos combates. 
El mando de la OSS hace sonar la alarma y pide reforzar urgentemente la agrupación. En las últimas semanas, las unidades que están en primera línea han sufrido graves pérdidas. En algunos lugares hasta el 50-60% de las unidades quedaron eliminadas. 
Pérdidas particularmente grandes por ataques nocturnos de aviones y drones rusos. El comando pide enviar reservas para compensar las pérdidas, pero hasta ahora el Estado Mayor no puede cumplir con la solicitud.
La segunda ola de movilización acaba de comenzar y todas las fuerzas están concentradas cerca de Kiev y Odessa. La última reserva libre fue lanzada cerca de Kharkov, Izyum y Nikolaev, pero debido a los constantes combates es urgente fortalecer estas áreas.

Residente TG


----------



## bigmaller (19 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Uno menos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese no es.


La guerra de tweeter la teneis mas que ganada!!!!


----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)

El corresponsal de la publicación belga VTM News informa que el número de soldados ucranianos recuperados de los escombros como resultado de un ataque con misiles en la ubicación de la 79 Brigada Especializada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Nikolaev ha aumentado a 80 personas. Sin embargo, según él, todavía hay muchos cuerpos bajo los escombros de los cuarteles ucranianos.


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)

Más signos de lso problemas que tiene Rusia a la hora de proveer de alimentos y todo lo necesario a sus propios soldados


----------



## Discordante (19 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Al menos significa que le echan cojones y están en el frente, mientras que un Coronel Pañal en España no ha pisado barro desde que era capitán y mandaba una compañía. Y eso en el mejor de los casos.



Es cierto que dirigen desde el ejemplo pero militarmente para la forma de estructurar el ejercito Ruso es malo porque todo se mueve en torno a sus ordenes. Si pierdes uno de esos la efectividad de todos los hombres a su cargo se desploma.

Es algo heredado de los comisiario politicos de la URSS. Para tener disciplina en la tropa era necesario que el mando estuviese con ella y diera ejemplo (e impartiera el derecho militar con mano dura) pero eso crea una estructura vertical de mando muy rigida.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (19 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Uno menos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se están follando a los Rusos como quieren. Y estos esperando que venga china a rescatarles


----------



## El amigo (19 Mar 2022)

Letonia pertenece a la OTAN. Estoy seguro que si los Rusos la atacan, la OTAN interviene.


----------



## kenny220 (19 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Al menos significa que le echan cojones y están en el frente, mientras que un Coronel Pañal en España no ha pisado barro desde que era capitán y mandaba una compañía. Y eso en el mejor de los casos.



Cojonudo argumento. 

El trabajo, esfuerzo, recursos para formar oficiales de alto rango, para mandar a peones, y lo ideal es que los peones se queden sin mando, pq el general piso barro.


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## pepetemete (19 Mar 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Se están follando a los Rusos como quieren. Y estos esperando que venga china a rescatarles



Te falta el "IRONIC MODE-OFF" al final de tu frase.


----------



## Tierra Azul (19 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Mejor te vamos a llamar Pianovski



Que coman que luego terminaran en el zulo o bajo tierra


----------



## Riina (19 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Nuestra fuente en el OP dijo que el Estado Mayor informó a Zelensky sobre problemas con el personal en el Donbas debido a las intensos combates.
> El mando de la OSS hace sonar la alarma y pide reforzar urgentemente la agrupación. En las últimas semanas, las unidades que están en primera línea han sufrido graves pérdidas. En algunos lugares hasta el 50-60% de las unidades quedaron eliminadas.
> Pérdidas particularmente grandes por ataques nocturnos de aviones y drones rusos. El comando pide enviar reservas para compensar las pérdidas, pero hasta ahora el Estado Mayor no puede cumplir con la solicitud.
> La segunda ola de movilización acaba de comenzar y todas las fuerzas están concentradas cerca de Kiev y Odessa. La última reserva libre fue lanzada cerca de Kharkov, Izyum y Nikolaev, pero debido a los constantes combates es urgente fortalecer estas áreas.
> ...



es seguir combatiendo una guerra perdida ya. Supongo que la OTAN es quien los mantiene en pie de guerra. No veo el sentido de continuar la lucha, la verdad.


----------



## Tierra Azul (19 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Caen como chinches...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



donde esta tu amigo el francotirador "number one" canadiense Wali? no le ha durado ni un dia, menos fardar y vivir como en COD, rata sionazi


----------



## kelden (19 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Ese es el problema, que muchos pipiolos de aquí creen que la forma de pensar de allí es como la forma de pensar en nuestras decadentes “democracias” sostenidas por una población imbécil y amariconada, víctimas del postureo y con una capacidad intelectual muy mermada por décadas de educación giliprogre.



Los maricones no son el problema. El problema es que llevamos 40 años de neolib en vena fomentando el individualismo y el yomimeconmigo. Hay que alcanzar el "éxito" a cualquier precio. Si no lo consigues, fracasas. Y solo gana uno, el resto perdedores. Si te toca perder, algo has hecho mal: contrata un coach y cómprate un par de libros de autoayuda. Eso no genera una sociedad, genera un grupo de individuos aislados pendientes de lo suyo. Cuando las cosas se ponen jodidas (una pandemia, una guerra ...) genera muchos problemas. Y en tiempos normales el resultado es un grupo de hienas donde todas compiten contra todas.

Ese problema no lo tienen rusos y chinos. Los unos por su herencia soviética y los otros por su herencia cultural de 4.000 años y su sentido de pertenencia a una continuidad histórica. Y por su gobierno comunista, claro.


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Caen como chinches...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excelente, queremos más, muchísimos más.


----------



## ccartech (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Rafl Eg (19 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Al menos significa que le echan cojones y están en el frente, mientras que un Coronel Pañal en España no ha pisado barro desde que era capitán y mandaba una compañía. Y eso en el mejor de los casos.



El propio Manual del Soldado (para oficiales rusos) dice que una de las cualidades del Oficial es tener el valor de "dar la vida por sus compañeros" si es necesario. Vamos, que dirigen las cosas desde el mismo frente.


----------



## Cosmopolita (19 Mar 2022)

Riina dijo:


> es seguir combatiendo una guerra perdida ya. Supongo que la OTAN es quien los mantiene en pie de guerra. No veo el sentido de continuar la lucha, la verdad.



Defienden su soberanía ante el invasor. No poca motivación es.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## uberales (19 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Es cierto que dirigen desde el ejemplo pero militarmente para la forma de estructurar el ejercito Ruso es malo porque todo se mueve en torno a sus ordenes. Si pierdes uno de esos la efectividad de todos los hombres a su cargo se desploma.
> 
> Es algo heredado de los comisiario politicos de la URSS. Para tener disciplina en la tropa era necesario que el mando estuviese con ella y diera ejemplo (e impartiera el derecho militar con mano dura) pero eso crea una estructura vertical de mando muy rigida.



Que a su vez era algo heredado del zarismo. Rusia mentalmente sigue con la mente zarista.


----------



## magufone (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> Más signos de lso problemas que tiene Rusia a la hora de proveer de alimentos y todo lo necesario a sus propios soldados



Pues este tipo de cosas son normales por alli, pinov. Deberias saberlo ya. Es su mentalidad. A nosotros nos parece muy chocante, realmente. Pero desde el primer dia casi ya habian estas cosas. Y la gente suele colaborar.


----------



## Discordante (19 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Nuestra fuente en el OP dijo que el Estado Mayor informó a Zelensky sobre problemas con el personal en el Donbas debido a las intensos combates.
> El mando de la OSS hace sonar la alarma y pide reforzar urgentemente la agrupación. En las últimas semanas, las unidades que están en primera línea han sufrido graves pérdidas. En algunos lugares hasta el 50-60% de las unidades quedaron eliminadas.
> Pérdidas particularmente grandes por ataques nocturnos de aviones y drones rusos. El comando pide enviar reservas para compensar las pérdidas, pero hasta ahora el Estado Mayor no puede cumplir con la solicitud.
> La segunda ola de movilización acaba de comenzar y todas las fuerzas están concentradas cerca de Kiev y Odessa. La última reserva libre fue lanzada cerca de Kharkov, Izyum y Nikolaev, pero debido a los constantes combates es urgente fortalecer estas áreas.
> ...



¿Puedes poner la fuente? Me llama especialmente la atencion: "Pérdidas particularmente grandes por ataques nocturnos de aviones y drones rusos" 

Si precisamente algo no ha hecho Rusia en todo este conflicto son ataques nocturnos con aviacion. Me gustaria ver que pruebas dan porque seria la primera que veo.


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

Riina dijo:


> es seguir combatiendo una guerra perdida ya. Supongo que la OTAN es quien los mantiene en pie de guerra. No veo el sentido de continuar la lucha, la verdad.



Mira que no rendirte cuando te invaden...menos mal que no te escucharon cuando los moros, los romanos o cuando Napoleón...puto cobarde.


----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)

Reportaje de News Front desde Mariupol.


El corresponsal de RT Andrey @FilatovCorr Filatov filmó imágenes de los ataques del 9º regimiento de la Milicia Popular de la RPD contra el batallón nacional "Azov"


El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa mostró imágenes de la destrucción de una instalación profunda con armamento de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania por un ataque con armas de misiles de alta precisión.


----------



## Tierra Azul (19 Mar 2022)

una pregunta para las ratas sionazis: teneis algun video de fuerzas ukras llegando a Moscu? pregunto...no es una pregunta retórica, es que lo dijo alguno por aqui y esta calladito


----------



## delhierro (19 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> El propio Manual del Soldado (para oficiales rusos) dice que una de las cualidades del Oficial es tener el valor de "dar la vida por sus compañeros" si es necesario. Vamos, que dirigen las cosas desde el mismo frente.



No cuanto de cuento habra en los de los generales, pero es cierto que los rusos son famosos porque dirigen las cosas "a pie de obra".


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Pues este tipo de cosas son normales por alli, pinov. Deberias saberlo ya. Es su mentalidad. A nosotros nos parece muy chocante, realmente. Pero desde el primer dia casi ya habian estas cosas. Y la gente suele colaborar.



Claro, recuerdo que les prepararon muchos cócteles.

Molotov.


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Que a su vez era algo heredado del zarismo. Rusia mentalmente sigue con la mente zarista.



Como para no seguir la jerarquía, juas juas.
Te ventilan en cero coma.


----------



## MiguelLacano (19 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Excelente, queremos más, muchísimos más.



Tranqui, en twitter y la Secta vas a tener los generales rusos muertos que quieras, y más. Otra cosa es la dura realidad.


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> ¿Puedes poner la fuente? Me llama especialmente la atencion: "Pérdidas particularmente grandes por ataques nocturnos de aviones y drones rusos"
> 
> Si precisamente algo no ha hecho Rusia en todo este conflicto son ataques nocturnos con aviacion. Me gustaria ver que pruebas dan porque seria la primera que veo.



No ven de día, como para ver de noche...


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Tranqui, en twitter y la Secta vas a tener los generales rusos muertos que quieras, y más. Otra cosa es la dura realidad.



Hombre, hola, cerdo antiespañol.


----------



## Minsky Moment (19 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Defienden su soberanía ante el invasor. No poca motivación es.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Es decir, defienden su puestecito. Cosa más noble. Y tal.


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Defienden su soberanía ante el invasor. No poca motivación es.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Si es que mira que no entender a los simpáticos visitantes...


----------



## ccartech (19 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> donde esta tu amigo el francotirador "number one" canadiense Wali? no le ha durado ni un dia, menos fardar y vivir como en COD, rata sionazi



Dicen que duro tanto como , Medio dia ????


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Es decir, defienden su puestecito. Cosa más noble. Y tal.



Defienden su país, imbécil.


----------



## Arraki (19 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Mira que no rendirte cuando te invaden...menos mal que no te escucharon cuando los moros, los romanos o cuando Napoleón...puto cobarde.



Y que hace un valiente como tú comiendo Doritos desde el PC en lugar de coger el macuto y alistarse como mercenario en Ucrania?


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Letonia pertenece a la OTAN. Estoy seguro que si los Rusos la atacan, la OTAN interviene.



Espera, que los follarrusos te van a decir que no, que no hay huevos.


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Y que hace un valiente como tú comiendo Doritos desde el PC en lugar de coger el macuto y alistarse como mercenario en Ucrania?



De momento no han invadido mi país, estúpido.

Y tú qué haces despotricando de Occidente y no te vas a vivir a Yakutia?

Ya pago armas para ellos con mis impuestos. Y más que pagaría.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (19 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Los yankis tienen que estar tomando nota de esto. Una salva de 30 de esos en su versión naval te funden todo un grupo de combate (portaviones más escoltas). Si hace 20 días tenían pocas ganas de guerra, cada día que pasa tienen unas pocas menos.



Así es, se sabe que las patrullas aereas de combate (CAP) de la US Navy se realizan con F-18E a 720 Kms del portaaviones, los F-35A tienen menos alcance aún y por tanto persistencia, por tanto sus CAP tienen que ser a unos 600 Kms del portaaviones. 

Esas distancias les podían valer hace años contra misiles que no tuvieran los alcances del Kh-32, el Kinzahl o el Tsirkon (del que vamos a ver versiones lanzables por aire, mar, tierra y sumergida).

La US Navy ya esta buscando parches en el sentido de tanques conformables que aumenten la persistencia/alcance de sus F-18E y F-35 lo que por otra parte hará más pesados a los cazas, es decir menos maniobrables pero además aumentará previsiblemente su RCS (contraste retorno radar).

Los 2.000 Kms de alcance del Kinzahl tienen la utilidad de realizar ataques convencionales o nucleares a objetivos estratégicos en tierra (radares y equipos de la defensa antimisil, bases de la OTAN, etc) y en mar contra la US Navy desde distancia con total impunidad.


----------



## bigmaller (19 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Defienden su país, imbécil.



Defienden su estado hijodeputa.


----------



## Republicano (19 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



En las noticias de Telecinco salió los chechenos pegando tiros hacia puntos altos de un commyblock. Salía la noticia por lo de los chechenos uniéndose a la lucha, pero nadie se daba cuenta de que si estaban disparando a los pisos altos de esos bloques del poligonosky, era porque los guerrilleros ucras se habían metido en esas viviendas altas para utilizarlas como francotiradores. Así que también sería normal pegar pepinazos a esas viviendas para matar francotiradores, no para joder a civiles, como nos vendía el mismo Telecinco.


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

Parte del plan, es un checkpoint, no lo entendemos...


----------



## crocodile (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



No eran 9300 los cazas perdidos por Rusia ?, estos ukros no saben contar.


----------



## Minsky Moment (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Ahora que pongan el "forescast" de la UE o, mejor, de España, verás qué bien. Y mejor aún, que lo hagan p.er capita y a ppp.


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> En las noticias de Telecinco salió los chechenos pegando tiros hacia puntos altos de un commyblock. Salía la noticia por lo de los chechenos uniéndose a la lucha, pero nadie se daba cuenta de que si estaban disparando a los pisos altos de esos bloques del poligonosky, era porque los guerrilleros ucras se habían metido en esas viviendas altas para utilizarlas como francotiradores. Así que también sería normal pegar pepinazos a esas viviendas para matar francotiradores, no para joder a civiles, como nos vendía el mismo Telecinco.



Era de esperar que Occidente fuera comprensivo, ya ya.


----------



## ccartech (19 Mar 2022)

Reporte del ataque a la base militar está ubicada dentro de Mykolajiv en el Mar Negro .









Bombattack i morse – levande och döda grävs fram • Expressen på plats


MYKOLAJIV. – Det är så här Putins fred ser ut, säger soldaten David, 18. Bakom honom ligger röken tjock och stickande. Hans kamrater staplar de brända kropparna på hög på militärbasen i Mykolajiv som just blivit bombad av ryska flygplan. Expressen räknar till ett trettiotal döda som tas ur de...




www.expressen.se




Las imagenes en el articulo.


Spoiler: Traduccion



MYKOLAJIV.
- Así es como se ve la paz de Putin, dice el soldado David, de 18 años.
Detrás de él, el humo es denso y punzante. Sus camaradas apilan los cuerpos quemados en una pila en la base militar en Mykolaiv que acababa de ser bombardeada por aviones rusos.
Expressen cuenta unos treinta muertos sacados de las masas humeantes.
La ciudad portuaria se ha convertido en una de las líneas exteriores de la guerra de invasión de Putin.
- ¡Mis huesos! Mis piernas, ruge de dolor el soldado mientras lo llevan hacia la ambulancia.
Su ropa está rota, polvorienta y ensangrentada. Pero está vivo.
RUSIA ATACA UCRANIA
La base militar está ubicada dentro de Mykolajiv en el Mar Negro. La sociedad es el candado que Rusia no ha logrado romper en el camino hacia un ataque a gran escala en Odessa.

Debido a que Rusia no logra capturar la ciudad con su infantería, la exponen a ataques aéreos diarios. En el Mar Negro, la guerra de invasión ha tomado la forma de una guerra de cohetes y aire.

*Cayeron cinco bombas*
A las seis de la mañana del viernes, la ciudad se despierta con un leve estruendo y explosiones, después de dormirse con explosiones similares alrededor de la medianoche.

Dos aviones de combate rusos lanzaron lo que parecen ser cinco bombas en los cuarteles de una instalación militar en el barrio de Solyani.

- Vidrio voló sobre todo. Recé a Dios para tener tiempo de refugiarme antes de que llegaran más bombas. Siempre hay más bombas, dice el soldado Nikita que sobrevivió ileso al ataque y ahora mira las llamas y el humo.

- Físicamente en todo caso, añade el joven de 22 años.

Se ha mantenido un poco al margen, junto con algunos otros camaradas que también sobrevivieron. Nikita aún no ha querido que su familia sepa que está vivo. Él dice que no quiere preocuparse por ellos todavía. Pero, sobre todo, todavía parece asimilar lo que sucede a su alrededor.

- Solo queremos poner fin a esto, dice su amigo, David, de 18 años.

*montones de cuerpos*
Un oficial les dice que avancen un poco más por el riesgo de más explosiones. Los soldados que trabajan en un intenso silencio se llevan cajas de municiones y disparos de armadura, a salvo de las llamas.

Los cadáveres quemados yacen en el suelo de hormigón. Los cuerpos enteros, más o menos intactos, se apartan a medida que los rescatistas los sacan de entre las masas.

Los muertos parecen reales en diversos grados. Un cuerpo sin vida es tan gris como el cemento en el que está perforado.

Después de unas horas, se instala una carpa como depósito de cadáveres. Soldados y civiles voluntarios sacan cuerpo tras cuerpo de los derrumbes de los cuarteles. Después de siete horas en el frío y la oscuridad total, otra persona cobra vida: Alexander.

El joven de 27 años puede caminar solo.

- Éramos unos cincuenta en el sótano. No sé cuántos más sobrevivieron, dice.


Detrás de él, un anciano es llevado en una camilla. Tiembla, parece estar en estado de shock:

- ¡No, no hay vendaje de cordones! No sangro tanto, apela al personal médico.

Alexander, el sobreviviente, mira al soldado. Él también parece tener adrenalina y no quiere sentarse, comer o beber. En cambio, toca su teléfono celular. Duda si debería llamar a sus padres que viven en Kherson, en la zona gris entre las fuerzas rusas y ucranianas.

Alexander dice que tiene la intención de seguir luchando tan pronto como pueda, a pesar de lo que acaba de pasar.

- Pero los rusos no quieren pelear en el suelo con nosotros. Hasta ahora, solo he estado en combate terrestre con ellos tres veces. Prefieren enviar cohetes y aviones bomba en su lugar, dice con amargura mal disimulada.

*Que termine esta guerra" *
Más lejos hay más soldados que sobrevivieron al bombardeo.

Uno de ellos, que no quiere decir su nombre, da su explicación del ataque:

- Los rusos saben que no usamos defensa aérea aquí en la ciudad donde vive la población civil. Por eso aquí nos bombardean, dice.

Como todos los demás en la ciudad, la rescatista Antonia también se despertó con el rugido y los golpes.

- Ha sido así durante semanas. Inmediatamente pensé que ahora sería un día largo y de mucho trabajo, dice la mujer de uniforme rojo.

Todo su rostro expresa agotamiento. Nació en Mykolaiv y tiene dos hijos en el ejército, uno en su ciudad natal y otro en otro frente.

- Que esta guerra acabe pronto, suspira.

Ella dice que Ucrania ganará al final. Pero ella lo dice sin alegría.

*Desenterrar personas vivas*
En Mykolaiv hay un apoyo casi total en la defensa contra el ejército de invasión ruso. En cada esquina de la calle hay montones de llantas de automóviles y cócteles molotov listos para prenderles fuego en caso de que los rusos invadan la ciudad.

Sacos de arena, barreras de tanques y trozos de hormigón caracterizan el paisaje urbano.

Al mismo tiempo, la población logra mantener viva la ciudad con tranvías eléctricos, electricidad y agua, aunque no siempre agua caliente.

Todos los días se bombardea Mykolaiv y se repara la ciudad todos los días. Cuando el alcalde advierte que necesitan más sangre, las colas de donantes de sangre ya son largas al día siguiente.

En el cuartel en la parte norte de Mykolajiv, los rescatistas hacen fila junto al personal de la ambulancia y la brigada de bomberos bajo el viento helado de la mañana. Hay jeringas en el suelo, junto a efectos personales, como zapatos y tarjetas de Jesús.

Acuden voluntarios, tanto de la ciudad como del extranjero. Entre los que forman una cadena humana para retirar bloques de hormigón y escombros, hay voluntarios de Estados Unidos, Gran Bretaña e Italia.

- Realmente "no estoy aquí", dice un hombre reservado en inglés de Texas.

*"Orfanato bombardeado"*
De hecho, es toda la franja de tierra a lo largo del río Bug desde Voznesensk hasta Kherson y el Mar Negro en el sur, que ahora está bajo el bombardeo ruso. Al mismo tiempo que se bombardeaba el cuartel de Mykolaiv, sucedieron cosas similares a nueve millas al norte de la ciudad de Voznesensk.

- Aquí en Voznesensk, los rusos han bombardeado un orfanato, un internado e incluso la piscina de nuestra ciudad, dice el alcalde Yergen Velychko por teléfono.

Entre los soldados sobrevivientes en Mykolaiv también se encuentra Serhii. Tiene 54 años, viste una chaqueta de cuero oscura y tiene una cara peluda que, según él mismo, ya ha visto innumerables y similares escenas desde 2014 cuando comenzó la guerra para él:

- Dormí en el cuartel de enfrente. La onda de presión nos tiró por la borda, dice.

Sus tímpanos recibieron un verdadero estallido:

- Pero tengo problemas con ellos desde 2014, dice Serhii y mira las ruinas humeantes.

- De los quizás doscientos que estaban allí, diría que el 90 por ciento no ha sobrevivido, dice sombríamente.

Según un representante del hospital, en la tarde se atienden 40 heridos, 15 operaciones en dos horas. Cinco personas con resultado incierto.

*¿Que te falta? *

- Armas.
Después de un par de horas de cavar con máquinas y manos desnudas, otro milagro surge de entre las masas: una persona viva, descalza y en ropa interior:

"Por ahí, debe haber otro uno y dos más", dice el oficial con calma. Los hombres continúan el trabajo de excavación mientras avanza una grúa.

Luego se lleva al sobreviviente, todavía descalzo, entre cadáveres y fragmentos de hielo. Para el mundo exterior, dice que solo tiene un mensaje:

- ¡Cierra el cielo - cierra el cielo!


----------



## magufone (19 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Claro, recuerdo que les prepararon muchos cócteles.
> 
> Molotov.



No se, quieres que te aplauda por el chistaco del año?
Eso de "colaborar" es muy de alli; puedes discutir si es justo o no, o si se deberia planificar asi o asa... Pero no es un síntoma muy significativo, a esto me refiero y creo que estaba mas o menos claro. Pero si veis a una fulana llorando porque le cierran el Instagram como indicativo de lo que sienten los rusos con que les capen ciertas redes sociales, puen nada, tira porque te toca.


----------



## element (19 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Periodista estadounidense: estamos mintiendo sobre Ucrania en una escala épica
> 
> Hay tanta desinformación relacionada con Ucrania que nunca habíamos visto nada igual, estamos mintiendo en una escala épica, advirtió la conocida periodista estadounidense Laura Logan, quien informa sobre guerras desde hace 35 años, en el canal de televisión " Voz americana real".
> 
> ...




Como cambian los tiempos.


Una periodista en directo diciendo que la informacion esta completamente controlada y que en EEUU y muchos otros paises las elecciones estan amañadas.


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Están mejor porque no comen hamburguesas de McDonalds….es todo parte del plan…


----------



## Yomateix (19 Mar 2022)

Yo ayer en las noticias escuche que los Rusos ya incluso atacaban zonas con civiles, ciudad que se estaba llenando de los refugiados y aún así los Rusos la atacaban por no importarles matar a civiles indefensos. En el resto de la noticia decían que no había habido una sola baja y que lo que habían atacado en realidad es.....los dos aeropuertos (supongo que en Lviv) uno de ellos militar, aeropuertos que se usaban para reparar aviones de combate. Pero lo primero es soltar que estaban atacando un nucleo civil que se había llenado con los refugiados que llegaban del resto de ciudades. Como es lógico en una guerra se atacan los aeropuertos militares.


----------



## pemebe (19 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Datos oficiales de la ONU cerrados a la media noche del dia 15 (son los que se pueden corroborar)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Datos oficiales de la ONU cerrados a la media noche del dia 17 (son los que se pueden corroborar)





__





Ukraine: civilian casualty update 18 March 2022


Date: 18 March 2022 From 4 a.m. on 24 February 2022, when the Russian Federation’s armed attack against Ukraine started, to 24:00 midnight on 17 March 2022 (local time), the Office of the UN High Commissioner for Human Rights (OHCHR) recorded 2,149 civilian casualties in the country: 816 killed...




www.ohchr.org





a total of 816 killed (152 men, 116 women, 7 girls, and 16 boys, as well as 36 children and 489 adults whose sex is yet unknown)
a total of 1,333 injured (133 men, 104 women, 17 girls, and 7 boys, as well as 50 children and 1,022 adults whose sex is yet unknown)
In Donetsk and Luhansk regions: 903 casualties (222 killed and 681 injured)
On Government-controlled territory: 675 casualties (172 killed and 503 injured)
On territory controlled by the self-proclaimed ‘republics’: 228 casualties (50 killed and 178 injured)

In other regions of Ukraine (the city of Kyiv, and Cherkasy, Chernihiv, Kharkiv, Kherson, Kyiv, Mykolaiv, Odesa, Sumy, Zaporizhzhia, Dnipropetrovsk and Zhytomyr regions), which were under Government control when casualties occurred: 1,246 casualties (594 killed and 652 injured)

se han añadido 90 muertos más (unos 45 por dia) aunque dicen que algunos son de dias anteriores

En Donetsk and Luhansk (incluye Mariupol). 29 en la zona controlada por el Gobierno que esta siendo atacada por los rusos y 7 muertos en la zona controlada por las autoproclamadas republicas. Y 54 en el resto de Ucrania.


----------



## Discordante (19 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Es decir, defienden su puestecito. Cosa más noble. Y tal.



Por desgracia asi es pero al final tienen que hacer el calculo. Bajo que bandera (ya que vivir sin ella parece que es imposible en este mundo nuestro) prefieren vivir y cuanto estan dispuestos a poner en riesgo para ello.

Es lo terrible de los estados nacion modernos.


----------



## magufone (19 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Era de esperar que Occidente fuera comprensivo, ya ya.



Al Jose Couso creo recordar que lo confundieron con un tirador y le metieron un pepinazo al edificio desde el Abrams. Ahi si que no preguntaban si habia o no civiles. Pero es que las guerras son lo que son.


----------



## John Nash (19 Mar 2022)

Los señores del petróleo en EEUU que sacan partido de la guerra


Muchos son los que han salido ganando con la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania. Por un lado, Latinoamérica, con Colombia, Brasil o Chile, ha sacado partido ante unas materias primas disparadas y podría convertirse en un oasis geopolítico, según apuntan algunos expertos. Por otro, África, con Nigeria...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## bigmaller (19 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Así es, se sabe que las patrullas aereas de combate (CAP) de la US Navy se realizan con F-18E a 720 Kms del portaaviones, los F-35A tienen menos alcance aún y por tanto persistencia, por tanto sus CAP tienen que ser a unos 600 Kms del portaaviones.
> 
> Esas distancias les podían valer hace años contra misiles que no tuvieran los alcances del Kh-32, el Kinzahl o el Tsirkon (del que vamos a ver versiones lanzables por aire, mar, tierra y sumergida).
> 
> ...



Tanque comformales "stealth" Supongo.  

Si van en beast mode, que alcance y tiempo de cap tendrian?? 

La han cagado con el f-35. Habra f-18 mas alla del f-35


----------



## El Promotor (19 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>




En resumen.

Putin está metiendo más basura follacabras en Ucrania. ¿O es al revés?







Está desesperado.






@Fígaro @Ernesto o lo otro @Scardanelli @Agilipollado @Guerrilla Jr. @bigmaller @Billy Ray @Indignado @keylargof @elena francis @Guillotin @delhierro @Nico @Archimanguina @Archimanguina @Casino @Decimus @Guanotopía @Hrodrich @Burbujo II @eljusticiero @HDR @Tierra Azul @Fauna iberica @Don Juan de Austria @IsabelloMendaz @Edge2 @Tails @Viernes_Negro4


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (19 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> se refieren a que Polonia y Dinamarca, entre otros países, están hablando de mandar tropas intermediadoras de paz, para impedir que Putin consuma su propósito de genocidio y limpieza étnica en Ucrania


----------



## Tails (19 Mar 2022)

No, alemania no esta planteando la vuelta al servicio militar


Desde el Gobierno, sostienen de momento que "reactivar el servicio militar" es una idea que "no está en la agenda". En una nota de la semana pasada, el Ministerio de Defensa respondió a la pregunta de si reactivar el servicio militar obligatorio aportaría más seguridad al país, en respuesta a* la "inquietud" que sienten "muchos alemanes*" ante la guerra en Ucrania. "Defensa cree que los reclutas representarían una ayuda limitada a las tropas en un momento como el actual", explicaban.

Haciéndose eco del "debate" en la sociedad, el Ministerio señalaba que resucitar el servicio militar obligatorio implicaría *"grandes reformas legales" y muchas "dudas jurídicas"*

Desde el mInisterio, defienden que la prioridad sigue siendo un Ejército altamente especializado. Y señala, sobre la existencia de reservistas con formación militar que podrían ser llamados en caso de emergencia, que "a pesar de la actual situación en el flanco oriental de la OTAN", no es necesario recurrir a ellos.


Sin embargo, la reinstauración del servicio militar, que requeriría el voto de dos tercios del Bundestag, está lejos de ser unánime.



Para la socialdemócrata Eva Högl, comisaria de Defensa en el Bundestag, se trata apenas de "una discusión teórica que no ayuda nada en la situación actual". Ella considera que reforzar masivamente al ejército, como ya decidió el gobierno, es lo prioritario.





en 2018

Sin embargo, para las voces críticas dentro de la CDU y para su socio bávaro (CSU), la reforma llevaría aparejado un coste imposible de asumir para unas Fuerzas Armadas (Bundeswehr) que ya han sufrido recortes en los últimos años. *También han dudado de su encaje dentro de la Constitución alemana y de las leyes europeas.

La ministra de Defensa alemana rechaza la posibilidad de volver a imponer el servicio militar obligatorio*


----------



## magufone (19 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Tanque comformales "stealth" Supongo.
> 
> Si van en beast mode, que alcance y tiempo de cap tendrian??
> 
> La han cagado con el f-35. Habra f-18 mas alla del f-35



Y F15, que los estan modernizando. El F 35 carismo de mantener, de operar... Y para colmo tiene menos capacidad que el superhornet


----------



## MiguelLacano (19 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Reporte del ataque a la base militar está ubicada dentro de Mykolajiv en el Mar Negro .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menuda escabechina. Y esta sí parece cierta.


----------



## bigmaller (19 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Y F15, que los estan modernizando. El F 35 carismo de mantener, de operar... Y para colmo tiene menos capacidad que el superhornet



Hablo de navy. Pero si. En la usaf igual. Aunque es mas facil esconder las verguenzas ( en tiempos de paz)


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (19 Mar 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Te falta el "IRONIC MODE-OFF" al final de tu frase.



No porque no está ya Biden desfilando en Moscú


----------



## tomasjos (19 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> El propio Manual del Soldado (para oficiales rusos) dice que una de las cualidades del Oficial es tener el valor de "dar la vida por sus compañeros" si es necesario. Vamos, que dirigen las cosas desde el mismo frente.



Una característica de la Wehrmatch era que sus generales tenían el puesto de mando cerca del frente, y solían estar cerca de la vanguardia para tener una imagen más clara de la situación. Rommel lo llevaba al extremo y a veces su puesto de mando estaba justo con las unidades de reconocimiento, herencia de su acción al mando de compañías y batallones en la I° GM


----------



## McNulty (19 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Y que hace un valiente como tú comiendo Doritos desde el PC en lugar de coger el macuto y alistarse como mercenario en Ucrania?



Fígaro está cerca de los 60 palos y el lunes le operan de la vesícula.



fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Así es, se sabe que las patrullas aereas de combate (CAP) de la US Navy se realizan con F-18E a 720 Kms del portaaviones, los F-35A tienen menos alcance aún y por tanto persistencia, por tanto sus CAP tienen que ser a unos 600 Kms del portaaviones.
> 
> Esas distancias les podían valer hace años contra misiles que no tuvieran los alcances del Kh-32, el Kinzahl o el Tsirkon (del que vamos a ver versiones lanzables por aire, mar, tierra y sumergida).
> 
> ...



Brutal. La tecnología hipersónica es un espectáculo. Aunque no sé si los rusos la usarán mucho, tampoco pueden enseñar todas su cartas en un pacoconflicto como éste.


----------



## alfonbass (19 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> una cosa es que no se pongan a apoyar a Putin en publico en un pais de la OTAN que los somete al aparheid y otra que esten contentos con un gobierno de mierda filonazi
> 
> ademas al vivir el la UE probablemente esten mas amariconados que los rusos de Rusia y seran mas liberaliodes
> 
> eso se cura el dia que los tanques rusos entren en Riga



Hala, ahora el problema es que "serán liberaloides"....de verdad, no entiendo como os puede costar tanto entender que la diversidad de opiniones es lo que hay en el mundo y eso no va a cambiar ni con todos los tanques del mundo...qué derroche de energía...


----------



## vladimirovich (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Kherson no aguantara mucho, esta al oeste del Dnieper, su perdida sera demoledora para la moral rusa, es la mayor pieza que han conseguido en la operacion Z de zoquetes a la fecha.


----------



## bigmaller (19 Mar 2022)

España es una puta verguenza..... Alguien dudaba de que partido iba a dejar tirados a los saharauis??? 


Para eso está el PSOE. Para que la izquierda bo queme el pais cuando se hagan estas cosas. La derecha se rie de la izquierda.. . . Pero permite el abandono del sahara

Alguien se pregunta porque cada vez menos españoles nos sentimos parte de esta mierda? ....


----------



## bigmaller (19 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> En resumen.
> 
> Putin está metiendo más basura follacabras en Ucrania. ¿O es al revés?
> 
> ...



Ese es el españolito medio y la cabra es el marroquí, no?


----------



## Harman (19 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _Dmitry Rogozin, jefe de Roscosmos, la agencia federal #space de #Russia , dijo que Estados Unidos estaba considerando desconectar a Rusia del GPS, informó RIA el sábado._



Rusia tiene el Glonass









GLONASS - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (19 Mar 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Yo ayer en las noticias escuche que los Rusos ya incluso atacaban zonas con civiles, ciudad que se estaba llenando de los refugiados y aún así los Rusos la atacaban por no importarles matar a civiles indefensos. En el resto de la noticia decían que no había habido una sola baja y que lo que habían atacado en realidad es.....los dos aeropuertos (supongo que en Lviv) uno de ellos militar, aeropuertos que se usaban para reparar aviones de combate. Pero lo primero es soltar que estaban atacando un nucleo civil que se había llenado con los refugiados que llegaban del resto de ciudades. Como es lógico en una guerra se atacan los aeropuertos militares.



Las noticias anoche eran de este pelo:

RUSIA BOMBARDEA Kiev.
RUSIA BOMBARDEA Lvov.
RUSIA BOMBARDEA Járkov.
_Cae un misil_ en Donetsk.

Lo normal, vamos.


----------



## MiguelLacano (19 Mar 2022)

element dijo:


> Como cambian los tiempos.
> 
> 
> Una periodista en directo diciendo que la informacion esta completamente controlada y que en EEUU y muchos otros paises las elecciones estan amañadas.



La cuestión no es que manipulen y tergiversen, que lo llevan haciendo años, el asunto es que ahora es a todo trapo, sin disimulos, directamente la mentira sin anestasia. Goebbels se sentiría orgulloso de estas fieras televisivas, radiofónicas y demás.


----------



## Gotthard (19 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> ¿No fue el famoso general del secto ejército alemán en Stalingrado? No era buen general pero era amigo de Hitler.



Si, hitler le ascendio a mariscal porque ningun mariscal se habia rendido en la historia de Alemania. Le dio igual y se rindió a los rusos.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (19 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Tanque comformales "stealth" Supongo.
> 
> Si van en beast mode, que alcance y tiempo de cap tendrian??
> 
> La han cagado con el f-35. Habra f-18 mas alla del f-35



Si, tanques conformales "stealth", el problema esta en que si tu le atas tanques supuestamente "stealth" a un avión Stealth estas modificando la firma RCS, incrementándola seguro, ten en cuenta que por algo se diseño el avión con esas formas originariamente mediante una potencia de proceso enorme. 

Toda modificación tiene su justificación por aumentar el alcance pero también hará aumentar el RCS.

El beast mode solo sirve para tirar bombas a los Talibanes, Serbia, el Iraq de la 2ª Guerra del Golfo, etc... Desconozco las distancias de cap en ese modo pero seguro que serían más reducidas.


----------



## Arraki (19 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> De momento no han invadido mi país, estúpido.
> 
> Y tú qué haces despotricando de Occidente y no te vas a vivir a Yakutia?
> 
> Ya pago armas para ellos con mis impuestos. Y más que pagaría.



Vamos, que eres un cobardica que mucho bla bla y poco terele.

Y por cierto lo más probable es que termines pagando armas para el ejército ruso


----------



## pgas (19 Mar 2022)

los búlgaros valientes se suman a los serbios



+++

el moroco es bien agradecido


----------



## bigmaller (19 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Si, tanques conformales "stealth", el problema esta en que si tu le atas tanques supuestamente "stealth" a un avión Stealth estas modificando la firma RCS, incrementándola seguro, ten en cuenta que por algo se diseño el avión con esas formas originariamente mediante una potencia de proceso enorme.
> 
> Toda modificación tiene su justificación por aumentar el alcance pero también hará aumentar el RCS.
> 
> El beast mode solo sirve para tirar bombas a los Talibanes, Serbia, el Iraq de la 2ª Guerra del Golfo, etc... Desconozco las distancias de cap en ese modo pero seguro que serían más reducidas.



A eso iba. Con esos tanques, mas los misiles en las alas.... Es un f-18 de ultima generacion pero peor.


----------



## El Promotor (19 Mar 2022)

Llegan a Ucrania los refuerzos rusos que darán el vuelco definitivo a la guerra de invasión...












LOL.






@Scardanelli @Ernesto o lo otro @Fígaro @ccartech @PokemonVilnius @Guillotin @Burbujo II @Casino @FernandoIII @PokemonVilnius @Vilux @Hrodrich @Stormtrooper @delhierro @Nico @Guanotopía @Edge2 @Tierra Azul @kelden @Kluster


----------



## fulcrum29smt (19 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> A eso iba. Con esos tanques, mas los misiles en las alas.... Es un f-18 de ultima generacion pero peor.



Si, y lo mismo aplica con el F-35 .


----------



## MiguelLacano (19 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Kherson no aguantara mucho, esta al oeste del Dnieper, su perdida sera demoledora para la moral rusa, es la mayor pieza que han conseguido en la operacion Z de zoquetes a la fecha.



Esas unidades las manda el general Walther Wenck, verdad?


----------



## arriondas (19 Mar 2022)

pgas dijo:


> los búlgaros valientes se suman a los serbios




Bulgaria debe mucho a Rusia. En los servicios religiosos aún se sigue mencionando al zar Alejandro II.

La rusofobia no suele cuajar bien en los Balcanes, los enemigos históricos son otros.


----------



## bigmaller (19 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Llegan a Ucrania los refuerzos rusos que darán el vuelco definitivo a la guerra de invasión...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esos son los que liberaron a su pais de la invasion alemana. Se les respeta y se les homenajea como es debido.

.... . Que envidia.


----------



## Gotthard (19 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Dos eran dos y ninguno era bueno.
> 
> Clinton y Bush visitan una iglesia ukra



Los yankis tambien con medidas demoledoras contra Rusia. 

Mientras siguen comprando gas, petroleo y minerales rusos a muy buen precio.

En breve, el capitolio iluminado así.




Medidas drasticas a la altura de las circunstancias.


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Al Jose Couso creo recordar que lo confundieron con un tirador y le metieron un pepinazo al edificio desde el Abrams. Ahi si que no preguntaban si habia o no civiles. Pero es que las guerras son lo que son.



No no, según la rojada patria le mataron aposta porque decía verdades incómodas. 

Seguro que en alguna calimochada en un parque así lo vendíais.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## NEKRO (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Soldatov ... si esa es tu fuente vas apañado.

*Andrei Soldatov* 
Trabaja para el *CEPA ( Center for European Policy Analysis)*. La cual es financiada y dirigida por:
*BAE Systems plc*
BAE Systems plc es el segundo mayor contratista militar del mundo además de una constructora aeronáutica comercial. BAE es una compañía británica con base en Farnborough, Hampshire y con intereses por todo el mundo, particularmente en Norteamérica a través de su subsidiaria BAE Systems Inc.

*Bell Textron, Inc.*
Bell Helicopter Textron es una fábrica estadounidense de helicópteros, cuya sede está en Fort Worth, Texas. La división de Textron, denominada Bell, fabrica helicópteros militares en los Estados Unidos.

*Craig Newmark Philanthropies*
Newmark es mejor conocido como el fundador de Craigslist . Antes de establecer el sitio web, trabajó como programador informático contratado para empresas como Bank of America , Sun Microsystems y otras. [9] Su primer trabajo fuera de la universidad fue en IBM, donde trabajó durante 17 años como programador e ingeniero de sistemas. Durante ese tiempo, vivió en Boca Raton, Florida , Detroit y luego en Pittsburgh . [10] Se mudó a San Francisco en 1993 después de aceptar un puesto con Charles Schwab .

*Daimler AG*
Mercedes-Benz Group AG, anteriormente Daimler, es una empresa multinacional automotriz alemana con sede en Stuttgart, Baden-Württemberg. Daimler-Benz se formó con la fusión de Benz & Cie y Daimler Motoren Gesellschaft en 1926. También se dedican a la industria militar.

*General Atomics*
General Atomics es un centro de física nuclear y adjudicatario de programas de Defensa ubicado en San Diego, California. Además de otros productos, es el fabricante del UAV Predator.

*General Dynamics European Land Systems GmbH
General Dynamics European Land Systems* es una unidad comercial con sede en Europa de General Dynamics Corporation. Con sede en Madrid, España, General Dynamics European Land Systems está dirigida por Alfonso Ramonet. Empleamos a unas 2.400 personas altamente capacitadas y motivadas y nos sentimos como en casa en nuestros sitios en Austria, República Checa, Alemania, España y Suiza. Nuestros productos van desde vehículos de combate con orugas y blindados con ruedas hasta puentes anfibios y sistemas de ferry, con personas de todo el mundo que confían en nuestros sistemas y servicios.
En el corazón de nuestra empresa están nuestros empleados. Con sus diferentes orígenes, nacionalidades y culturas, nos inspira el trabajo en equipo y la estrecha cooperación a través de las fronteras. Confiamos en su conocimiento profundo de los requisitos del cliente y su combinación única de habilidad e innovación para desarrollar y producir productos y servicios de clase mundial.

*Google LLC*
Google, LLC es una compañía principal subsidiaria de la estadounidense Alphabet cuya especialización son los productos y servicios relacionados con internet, software, dispositivos electrónicos y otras tecnologías.

*Government of Estonia*
Ex república soviética y proxy americano en la zona.

*Hirsch Family Foundation*
La Hirsch Family Foundation (HFF) es una fundación familiar privada con sede en Dallas, Texas. HFF financia una amplia variedad de iniciativas benéficas que incluyen becas, investigación médica, artes, intereses de la comunidad judía e investigación de política exterior.
El grupo ha brindado cierto apoyo a organizaciones social liberales, proporcionando $ 25,000 al Centro Nacional de Derecho de la Mujer en 2015 para "generar un apoyo público crítico para las abogadas".[4]y $10,000 a una filial regional de Planned Parenthood en 2017.

*Improbable Worlds Limited*
Improbable Worlds Limited es una empresa de tecnología multinacional británica fundada en 2012 y con sede en Londres, Inglaterra. Hace software de simulación distribuido para videojuegos y uso corporativo.
Improbable desarrolla plataformas de simulación de la vida real a gran escala para gobiernos y defensa, incluso para el Departamento de Defensa de EE. UU. y el Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido . [4] En enero de 2022, la compañía pidió al gobierno británico que formalizara los planes para las capacidades de "fusión civil-militar" en el metaverso.

*Larry Hirsch*
Es presidente de Highlander Partners, LP, una firma de capital privado que se especializa en inversiones en EE. UU. y Europa Central. Highlander Partners tiene oficinas en Dallas, Texas, Varsovia, Polonia y Bucarest, Rumania.
Hirsch se desempeñó como presidente y director ejecutivo de Centex Corporation, una empresa con sede en Dallas que cotiza en la Bolsa de Nueva York y que fue una de las constructoras de viviendas, originadoras de préstamos hipotecarios y contratistas generales de construcción más grandes del país. Ha sido presidente de Eagle Materials, Inc, un fabricante diversificado de productos de construcción y presidente y director ejecutivo de Southdown, Inc., una empresa de exploración de petróleo y gas y fabricante de cemento con sede en Houston, TX.
Larry ha participado como director de muchas empresas que cotizan en bolsa, incluidas Belo Corporation y Commercial Metals Company.

*Leonardo US Holdings, Inc.*
Leonardo US Holding, Inc. operates as a holdings company. The Company, through its subsidiaries, offers services to aeronautics, helicopters, space, energy, transportation, and defense systems. Leonardo US Holdings serves customers worldwide.

*Lockheed Martin Corporation*
Lockheed Martin es una compañía multinacional de origen estadounidense de la industria aeroespacial y militar con grandes recursos en tecnología avanzada y guerra global y con intereses en todo el mundo.

*Microsoft Corporation*
Microsoft Corporation es una empresa tecnológica multinacional con sede en Redmond, Washington, Estados Unidos. Su nombre es un acrónimo de microordenador y software.La empresa desarrolla, fabrica, licencia y da soporte a ordenadores personales, servidores, dispositivos electrónicos y servicios. También esta metida en la industria militar Soluciones de defensa e inteligencia | Microsoft Industry

*National Endowment for Democracy*
Una organización muy, pero que muy sucia que entre otras cosas ha financiado a la ETA y a los muyaidines.

Poses Family Foundation

*Robert S. Gelbard*





*Robert S. Gelbard - Wikipedia*





en.wikipedia.org

*Russia Strategic Initiative, US European Command*
- UNITED STATES EUROPEAN COMMAND
La Iniciativa Estratégica de Rusia (RSI) es una organización del Departamento de Defensa de EE. UU. que trabaja con estructuras en todo el gobierno de EE. UU. y con grupos de expertos públicos y privados de todo el mundo para desarrollar una comprensión común de la toma de decisiones y la forma de guerra de Rusia.

*Smith Richardson Foundation*
Fundador metido en la industria farmaceutica ¿y quizas algo más?

*Thomas Firestone*
Trabajó como Fiscal Federal Auxiliar en el Distrito Este de Nueva York, donde procesó casos de delincuencia organizada transnacional. También trabajó como Asesor Jurídico Residente y Jefe Interino de la Sección de Cumplimiento de la Ley en la Embajada de los Estados Unidos en Moscú.
(¿¿¿¿¿POSIBLE ESPIA?????)

*US State Department

Victor Ashe
Victor Henderson Ashe II* (nacido el 1 de enero de 1945) es el ex embajador de Estados Unidos en Polonia . De 1987 a 2004, fue alcalde de Knoxville, Tennessee . Ashe es republicana . El Embajador Ashe concluyó su servicio como Embajador en Polonia el 26 de septiembre de 2009.

*Victor Pinchuk Foundation*
La Fundación Victor Pinchuk apoya la Iniciativa Global Clinton; los programas educativos de Tony Blair Faith Foundation y del Peres Center for Peace; coopera con la Fundación AntiSIDA de la esposa del Sr. Pinchuk, Elena Pinchuk, que implementa proyectos para combatir el VIH/SIDA, entre otros en programas de cooperación con la Iniciativa Clinton VIH/SIDA, la Fundación Elton John SIDA.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Llegan a Ucrania los refuerzos rusos que darán el vuelco definitivo a la guerra de invasión...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gloria a los héroes (eres un mierda y un español, dos desgracias en una)


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Esos son los que liberaron a su pais de la invasion alemana. Se les respeta y se les homenajea como es debido.
> 
> .... . Que envidia.



Tenga cuidado, que aquí la mitad de sus congéneres follarrusos hubieran preferido la conquista nazi...mentes diarreicas y tal.

Hatajo de cerdos bolcheviques, lástima que no los aplastaran los nazis antes de que nosotros acabáramos con ellos.


----------



## magufone (19 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> No no, según la rojada patria le mataron aposta porque decía verdades incómodas.
> 
> Seguro que en alguna calimochada en un parque así lo vendíais.



No te confundas y uses la segunda persona plural. Al Jose Couso le metieron el pepinazo porque lo confundieron con un tirador (decian que por si la luz de la camara...)
Podemos discutir si los usanos desde el tanque sabian o no si en ese edificio hsbia solo periodistas o no... Pero como estaban siendo abrasados con RPGs desde posiciones elevadas dudo mucho que al tanquista se le pasase por la chola pensar en eso... Y alli no habia ordenes referentes a disparar o no a edificios.
Y pocas cosas odio mas que el calimocho


----------



## Indignado (19 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> En resumen.
> 
> Putin está metiendo más basura follacabras en Ucrania. ¿O es al revés?
> 
> ...



Un momento que me pongo las gafas


----------



## bigmaller (19 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Tenga cuidado, que aquí la mitad de sus congéneres follarrusos hubieran preferido la conquista nazi...mentes diarreicas y tal.
> 
> Hatajo de cerdos bolcheviques, lástima que no los aplastaran los nazis antes de que nosotros acabáramos con ellos.



Dudo mucho que proruso hoy hubiera preferido la conquista nazi. Tanto nazis como NWO.. . Estais en el mismo bando. Yo siento cierta simpatia por el lado ruso porque me parece que es el bando que lucha por la supervivencia contra un monstruo que devora todo lo que se le pone a su paso.


----------



## MiguelLacano (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Discordante (19 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Soldatov ... si esa es tu fuente vas apañado.
> 
> *Andrei Soldatov*
> Trabaja para el *CEPA ( Center for European Policy Analysis)*. La cual es financiada y dirigida por:
> ...



La fuente es el tweet que el tipo este (del que te sabes toda la vida) ha retweeteado....

Aun asi se agradece el trabajo.


----------



## NEKRO (19 Mar 2022)

Solo hay que fijarse en quien le pone la pasta.









Донори







legal100.org.ua


----------



## MiguelLacano (19 Mar 2022)

Mientras tanto, nuestros líderes agrandanado la patria... yanqui y morocha.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Dudo mucho que proruso hoy hubiera preferido la conquista nazi. Tanto nazis como NWO.. . Estais en el mismo bando. Yo siento cierta simpatia por el lado ruso porque me parece que es el bando que lucha por la supervivencia contra un monstruo que devora todo lo que se le pone a su paso.



Cuando los clérigos iranies llamaban a Bastardoland "El Gran Satán", pensaba que usaban una florida metáfora al gusto de la cultura musulmana, empiezo a pensar que hablaban literalmente, algo muy oscuro se oculta tras esa fachada de prepotente simpleza.


----------



## Arraki (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (19 Mar 2022)

El Felador dijo:


> Llegan a Ucrania los refuerzos rusos que darán el vuelco definitivo a la guerra de invasión...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que pesao eres.

¿Que se siente al ver que la OTAN se la envaina con Rusia?, no me lo digas, se os nota en cada mensaje, estáis rabiosos de impotencia echándo mano a chistecitos ridículos para niños down.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## CEMENTITOS (19 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Me pregunto si esto no es mera desinformación, ¿pueden entrar en Ucrania los S-300 sin que los rusos lo detecten?



Tenían localizado al gilipollas del francotirador canadiense, como no van a localizar un camion de 30 toneladas que han fabricado ellos. Si me apuras, el sistema de rastreo llevará un identificador único que puede ser bloqueado desde el satélite. De primero de ingeniería.
Pero vamos que da igual, todo el armamento destinado a exportación son sistemas downgradeados.


----------



## Arraki (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Dudo mucho que proruso hoy hubiera preferido la conquista nazi. Tanto nazis como NWO.. . Estais en el mismo bando. Yo siento cierta simpatia por el lado ruso porque me parece que es el bando que lucha por la supervivencia contra un monstruo que devora todo lo que se le pone a su paso.



La mitad de los follarrusos son hitlerianos con una empanada mental de libro, eso dice mucho de su intelecto...
A mí no me metas en el NWO, yo soy un occidental con gusto por lo clásico.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Mar 2022)

recuerden que al principio , los criminales que organizaron lo del coronavirus decían que " SÓLO ES UNA GRIPE " . Fue el guion establecido para todos los países. Mientras en España estábamos con " las UCIS están colapsadas y no hay respiradores , el palacio de Hielo de Madrid lleno de cadáveres porque los crematorios no dan abasto " en México y Brasil.... los presidentes decían que " SÓLO ES UNA GRIPE " .


Era el foro de BURBUJA ,el que como siempre estaba contracorriente .
Luego el SOLOGRIPISMO cambió de bando. Y en el foro los que defendíamos que el virus era muy grave seguimos en la incertidumbre.

*Juegan con nuestras mentes porque aunque nos creamos más listos que nadie, todo el mundo se cree por encima de la media . *
Este foro está a punto de aplaudir con vehemencia la imposición de la agenda comunista 2030

Están todos compinchados ! No entiendo como se puede estar en el mismo bando de Maduro, los chinos , Irán , Zapatero y Pablo Iglesias. 

pero claro , es que Putin no es comunista !


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Mar 2022)

Enculado dijo:


> Un momento que me pongo las gafas



Otro payasete..jijijiji


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Tenían localizado al gilipollas del francotirador canadiense, como no van a localizar un camion de 30 toneladas que han fabricado ellos. Si me apuras, el sistema de rastreo llevará un identificador único que puede ser bloqueado desde el satélite. De primero de ingeniería.
> Pero vamos que da igual, todo el armamento destinado a exportación son sistemas downgradeados.



Bloqueado desde el satélite.


Sigue sigue, es muy interesante.


Me voy a pedir otra birra, esto se anima, va camino de carcajoda...


----------



## McNulty (19 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Va a llegar un momento en donde solo resistan con lo que les mande el otanfato. Si es que no están ya en ese punto los ukros.


----------



## al loro (19 Mar 2022)

Grande Putin..
Lo que todos pensamos:



GOYIM, GOYIM, GOYIM !!!!!
Chupapollas NWO a manta



El revillano, fuera de cámara... dónde tiene la máscara que tanto predicaba..


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> No te confundas y uses la segunda persona plural. Al Jose Couso le metieron el pepinazo porque lo confundieron con un tirador (decian que por si la luz de la camara...)
> Podemos discutir si los usanos desde el tanque sabian o no si en ese edificio hsbia solo periodistas o no... Pero como estaban siendo abrasados con RPGs desde posiciones elevadas dudo mucho que al tanquista se le pasase por la chola pensar en eso... Y alli no habia ordenes referentes a disparar o no a edificios.
> Y pocas cosas odio mas que el calimocho



No discutas el dogma rojeril...lo mataron porque era periodista, español e incómodo.


----------



## MiguelLacano (19 Mar 2022)

Con "sanciones" así, los ruskys no van a saber dónde cojones meter los dolares, la verdad. Tendrán que usarlos para papel de water.


----------



## Gotthard (19 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Mientras tanto, nuestros líderes agrandanado la patria... yanqui y morocha.



Lo de Sánchez es increible, en plena crisis energetica patada en los huevos a Argelia. Y obviamente a todos los saharauis, pero esos no tienen ni gas ni petroleo, por lo que no son demasiado importantes. Se ha follado toda la politica exterior española en el Magreb de 45 años el solito y ni siquiera el consejo de ministros lo sabia. Este va a acabar muy mal.


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Va a llegar un momento en donde solo resistan con lo que les mande el otanfato. Si es que no están ya en ese punto los ukros.



Lo que haga falta.

Casilla en el IRPF para armamento ucraniano ya!


----------



## Discordante (19 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Dudo mucho que proruso hoy hubiera preferido la conquista nazi. Tanto nazis como NWO.. . Estais en el mismo bando. Yo siento cierta simpatia por el lado ruso porque me parece que es el bando que lucha por la supervivencia contra un monstruo que devora todo lo que se le pone a su paso.



Ese monstruo se llama fascio-socialismo. Ha arrasado Sudamerica, Asia y ahora esta arrasando occidente y tambien en Rusia esta mas vivo que nunca.

Estamos jodidos porque en este nuevo orden mundial no hay ni un solo actor que tenga ni memoria de lo que era el mundo antes de la libertad y el capitalismo hasta 1929 y lo que nos saco de la edad media a un mundo con 8 billones de personas viviendo mejor que nunca antes.


----------



## alnitak (19 Mar 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> Esto es como lo de los Mig29, que al final pretendian que fuese USA la que los mandase a cambio de F-16 nuevecitos y gratis. Decir que quieren mandar tropas, que queda muy bien de cara a la galería, pero sabiendo que en el fondo USA va a decir que no.
> La actitud de los paises del este me resulta muy graciosa, ladrando mucho para implicar a USA, pero ellos por iniciativa propia, nada de nada.




si conoces a polacos o checos son lo peor del mundo


----------



## pgas (19 Mar 2022)

impoluto va a quedar mariupol



++++

novorusos hasta las pelotas de charos ukronazis


----------



## JAGGER (19 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Ahora que pongan el "forescast" de la UE o, mejor, de España, verás qué bien. Y mejor aún, que lo hagan p.er capita y a ppp.



Arrancar desde el 2000, bien para descerebrados.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (19 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Va a llegar un momento en donde solo resistan con lo que les mande el otanfato. Si es que no están ya en ese punto los ukros.



Lo están.


----------



## gargamelix (19 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Está claro que es un recado para la OTAN. Para eso tenían otras armas.


----------



## MiguelLacano (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (19 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Tenían localizado al gilipollas del francotirador canadiense, como no van a localizar un camion de 30 toneladas que han fabricado ellos. Si me apuras, el sistema de rastreo llevará un identificador único que puede ser bloqueado desde el satélite. De primero de ingeniería.
> Pero vamos que da igual, todo el armamento destinado a exportación son sistemas downgradeados.



Minuto 7:54


----------



## kelden (19 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> España es una puta verguenza..... Alguien dudaba de que partido iba a dejar tirados a los saharauis???
> 
> 
> Para eso está el PSOE. Para que la izquierda bo queme el pais cuando se hagan estas cosas. La derecha se rie de la izquierda.. . . Pero permite el abandono del sahara
> ...



Esos españoles se iban a cagar si mañana gana un partido con el 60 % de los votos, nos saca de la UE, de la Otan, echa a los yankis de las bases e invita a instalarse a los rusochinos. Nuestros vecinos del norte nos iban a dar una samanta de hostias parecida a la que les están dando ahora mismo a los ucranianos, con el incoveniente de no podríamos escapar más que a marruecos en patera. No habría "Europa" para refugiarnos.

Nosotros hacemos lo que hacen nuestros vecinos. Como debe ser si quieres vivir tranquilo. Como los ucranianos, no podemos elegir.


----------



## Minsky Moment (19 Mar 2022)

No sé si esto está puesto ya, es de ayer:

Russia says it used hypersonic missiles in Ukraine for first time









Russia says it used hypersonic missiles in Ukraine for first time


Aeroballistic missiles destroyed a large underground warehouse containing missiles and aviation ammunition, Moscow says.




www.aljazeera.com







https://ria.ru/20220319/sklad-1778982374.html



Al parecer se habrían usado misiles hipersónicos Kh-47M2 Kinzhal aire-tierra para destruir búnkers en Deliatyn, al oeste de Ucrania.









Deliatyn - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Sería el primer uso de un arma hipersónica en una guerra.









Kh-47M2 Kinzhal - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## El amigo (19 Mar 2022)

element dijo:


> Como cambian los tiempos.
> 
> 
> Una periodista en directo diciendo que la informacion esta completamente controlada y que en EEUU y muchos otros paises las elecciones estan amañadas.



Sin duda las elecciones más limpias son en Rusia. 
Aunque les falta para llegar al nivel de China.


----------



## arriondas (19 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cuando los clérigos iranies llamaban a Bastardoland "El Gran Satán", pensaba que usaban una florida metáfora al gusto de la cultura musulmana, empiezo a pensar que hablaban literalmente, algo muy oscuro se oculta tras esa fachada de prepotente simpleza.



Esos clérigos saben de lo que hablan. Siempre lo han sabido. Los dark son eso, los dark.


----------



## MiguelLacano (19 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Lo de Sánchez es increible, en plena crisis energetica patada en los huevos a Argelia. Y obviamente a todos los saharauis, pero esos no tienen ni gas ni petroleo, por lo que no son demasiado importantes. Se ha follado toda la politica exterior española en el Magreb de 45 años el solito y ni siquiera el consejo de ministros lo sabia. Este va a acabar muy mal.



Sánchez obedece órdenes yanquis. EEUU quiere cerrar el tema saharaui para consolidar a su títere marroquí.


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## CEMENTITOS (19 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Bloqueado desde el satélite.
> 
> Sigue sigue, es muy interesante.
> 
> Me voy a pedir otra birra, esto se anima, va camino de carcajoda...



¿Dónde están los S-300 ucranianos, que no hemos visto ni uno solo?
Pregúntate porqué.
Todo el armamento extranjero trae backdoor, pero claro, que va a saber un todólogo especialista en twitter como tu


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Mar 2022)

Un residente de Mariupol: "La gente fue tratada de una manera bestial. Éramos como carne de cañón manipulada. Lanzaban fuego de fondo desde patios con tanques, ametralladoras. Puedo decir con la mayor confianza que fueron los hombres "Azov" los que causaron el 85% de los daños a la ciudad". +


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 Mar 2022)

WEMBLEY dijo:


> el forero @Hércules Poirot 2013 bis ya vaticinó accidentes varios otánicos para camuflar los caídos en la base de mercenarios de Yaroviv



Es un clásico de los yankees.


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Minsky Moment (19 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Sánchez obedece órdenes yanquis. EEUU quiere cerrar el tema saharaui para consolidar a su títere marroquí.



Y cuando los argelinos nos corten el grifo, a comprar metaneros estadounidenses. Con la diferencia de que el gas useño es sobre todo de esquisto, es decir, con fecha de caducidad bastante más corta que los inmenosos depósitos de gas convencional del Sahara argelino. No solo es que sea más caro, es que también nos pone bajo los pies de los caballos en el largo plazo. Si hubiera un premio a la geoestrategia, sin duda nuestros gobernantes quedarían en el último puesto. Y con amonestación. Menuda panda de inútiles insufribles pagados de sí mismos que llevan cavando nuestra tumba desde hace 4 décadas.


----------



## MiguelLacano (19 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Y cuando los argelinos nos corten el grifo, a comprar metaneros estadounidenses. Con la diferencia de que el gas useño es sobre todo de esquisto, es decir, con fecha de caducidad bastante más corta que los inmenosos depósitos de gas convencional del Sahara argelino. No solo es que sea más caro, es que también nos pone bajo los pies de los caballos en el largo plazo. Si hubiera un premio a la geoestrategia, sin duda nuestros gobernantes quedarían en el último puesto. Y con amonestación.



Eso no le preocupa a Sánchez, lo pagaremos los contribuyentes. Él seguirá con el Falcon y las mujeres asesinadas, que es el gran problema de España.


----------



## gargamelix (19 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Lo de Sánchez es increible, en plena crisis energetica patada en los huevos a Argelia. Y obviamente a todos los saharauis, pero esos no tienen ni gas ni petroleo, por lo que no son demasiado importantes. Se ha follado toda la politica exterior española en el Magreb de 45 años el solito y ni siquiera el consejo de ministros lo sabia. Este va a acabar muy mal.



Quien sabe, igual ahora tiene para acabar mejor que bien.


----------



## NEKRO (19 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> La fuente es el tweet que el tipo este (del que te sabes toda la vida) ha retweeteado....
> 
> Aun asi se agradece el trabajo.



Entonces la fuente es Christo Grozev, peor me lo pones. Trabaja para Bellingcat.
Bellingcat, financiado por 

NATIONAL ENDOWMENT FOR DEMOCRACY
Por la Unión Europea.





__





About - bellingcat


Bellingcat is an independent international collective of researchers, investigators and citizen journalists using open source and social media investigation to probe a variety of subjects – from Mexican drug lords and crimes against humanity, to tracking the use of chemical weapons and conflicts...




www.bellingcat.com













Bellingcat financiado por contratistas de inteligencia de EE. UU. Y el Reino Unido que ayudaron a los extremistas en Siria - Agaton


El sitio web supuestamente "independiente" Bellingcat recaudó dinero de firmas de inteligencia occidentales asoladas por escándalos que caus...




carlosagaton.blogspot.com













Bellingcat funded by U.S. and UK intelligence contractors that aided extremists in Syria | MR Online


Supposedly “independent” website Bellingcat raked in money from scandal-ridden Western intelligence firms that wreaked havoc – and reaped massive profits – in Syria.




mronline.org


----------



## kenny220 (19 Mar 2022)

Que oiriamos si durante la invasión de Irak, hubieran muerto varios generales americanos. Los granjeros iraquíes llevarán a remolque abrams, etc, etc , hubiera cuerpos, de soldados USA abandonados por los campos, etc, etc.....


----------



## Gotthard (19 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>







Podia ser un cohete de los Instalaza C-90 paco que hemos enviado?
Ejpertos en municiones a mi....


----------



## MiguelLacano (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> ¿Dónde están los S-300 ucranianos, que no hemos visto ni uno solo?
> Pregúntate porqué.
> Todo el armamento extranjero trae backdoor, pero claro, que va a saber un todólogo especialista en twitter como tu



Backdoor la que te peta el nigeri-ano todas las noches.


Hazte un favor y deja de decir subnormalidades de ese calibre.


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>





















https://twitter.com/RALee85/status/1504930531380715526?t=LgeHMl-mRvJwwFFXDvVOpg&s=19


https://twitter.com/RALee85/status/1504931816301645830?t=XjkqLiX4ql8HTmnNDlhGZQ&s=19


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Que oiriamos si durante la invasión de Irak, hubieran muerto varios generales americanos. Los granjeros iraquíes llevarán a remolque abrams, etc, etc , hubiera cuerpos, de soldados USA abandonados por los campos, etc, etc.....



Americanos robando gallinas, pidiendo comida a los irakies, ay que me lol..


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## al loro (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## NEKRO (19 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Lo que haga falta.
> 
> Casilla en el IRPF para armamento ucraniano ya!



Eso, veamos de verdad cuantos españoles quieren darles su dinero. Me va que la hostia de realidad que te llevarias se oiría hasta en Vladivostok


----------



## JAGGER (19 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Con "sanciones" así, los ruskys no van a saber dónde cojones meter los dolares, la verdad. Tendrán que usarlos para papel de water.



Que le paguen en rublos. Cambio oficial.


----------



## arriondas (19 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Entonces la fuente es Christo Grozev, peor me lo pones. Trabaja para Bellingcat.
> Bellingcat, financiado por
> 
> NATIONAL ENDOWMENT FOR DEMOCRACY
> ...



Es que no falla. Toda esa refugaya trabaja para medios financiados por las tapaderas de la CIA o el MI6 (la NED es una de ellas) Ergo, son agentes, meros intoxicadores.


----------



## Impresionante (19 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Sánchez obedece órdenes yanquis. EEUU quiere cerrar el tema saharaui para consolidar a su títere marroquí.



EEUU lleva dominando el tema de las minas de fosfatos desde que nos las robaron en 1975, les importa una mierda de quién sean las minas, siempre ganan o montan una guerra


----------



## Zhukov (19 Mar 2022)

Me he dejado este, al parecer no sólo han flanqueado si no que entran Marinka esta mañana, esto rompe la última línea de defensa que les quedaba a los ukros, en Kurakhovo y su lago algo más al oeste



https://topwar.ru/193711-vojsk-dnr-prorvali-oboronu-protivnika-na-doneckom-napravlenii-i-voshli-v-marinku.html







Zhukov dijo:


> Buenos artículos
> 
> Han flanqueado las fortificaciones de Marinka y van a retaguardia
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael_Knight (19 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Lo de Sánchez es increible, en plena crisis energetica patada en los huevos a Argelia. Y obviamente a todos los saharauis, pero esos no tienen ni gas ni petroleo, por lo que no son demasiado importantes. Se ha follado toda la politica exterior española en el Magreb de 45 años el solito y ni siquiera el consejo de ministros lo sabia. Este va a acabar muy mal.



Y cuando llegue el PP al gobierno no tocará ni una coma de lo que ahora va a firmar Sánchez sobre el Sáhara, que no te quepa la menor duda. 

Perdón porque no es el hilo para esto, pero bueno.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (19 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Que oiriamos si durante la invasión de Irak, hubieran muerto varios generales americanos. Los granjeros iraquíes llevarán a remolque abrams, etc, etc , hubiera cuerpos, de soldados USA abandonados por los campos, etc, etc.....



Irak no es Ucrania, ni por paisaje ni por poblamiento y densidad humana. Y lo que sucedio en Irak y Afganistan con los yanquis en los años siguientes lo sabemos todos.


----------



## mazuste (19 Mar 2022)

Riina dijo:


> es seguir combatiendo una guerra perdida ya. Supongo que la OTAN es quien los mantiene en pie de guerra. No veo el sentido de continuar la lucha, la verdad.



Es lo que pasa cuando quien está haciendo la guerra es EEUU hasta el último ucraniano...
Verá usted cuando sean los siguientes europeos en el relevo. EEUU seguirá luchando
hasta el último europeo, mientras sigan al mando.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (19 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Americanos robando gallinas, pidiendo comida a los irakies, ay que me lol..



Robando cabras


----------



## Gotthard (19 Mar 2022)

pgas dijo:


> impoluto va a quedar mariupol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El problema de la charo es que se habrá inflado a delatar a familias rusas durante la limpieza etnica y ahora esta cagadita de lo que se le puede venir encima cuando los rusos hagan volver a todos los khersonitas rusos huidos de la represion ucraniana y los rusos atiendan las reclamaciones.

Se repite a pequeña escala lo del 41-46.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)

__





Ucrania ha llevado a cabo una limpieza de criminales de guerra sin precedentes en la Historia (y sigue en curso)


Seas de un bando o seas del otro no queda más remedio que admirarlo. A estos cobardes que se creen muy valientes bombardeando casas, abuelas y niños, dando órdenes a reclutas engañandos con hacer maniobras les va llegando su San Martín, lentamente, pero de forma inexorable. Cada tweet va a...




www.burbuja.info





informes necrologicos


----------



## ferrys (19 Mar 2022)

Os hago un resumen rápido.
Están probando todo tipo de jugecitos que dan mucho pero mucho miedo. Ahora ya no hay dudas que los chismes funcionan. Imagínense lo que iba a durar un portaviones en un enfrentamiento real.
Y luego tenemos a unos tíos que van a la guerra como el que va a los San Fermines. A disfrutar. Se les ve disfrutar. Quieren ir todos. Se va a montar como no les dejen ir. Y tenemos el tema de los del oriente medio que quieren su pedazo de tarta. Y en frente tenemos a las florecillas tatuadas adiestradas por la OTAN que valen para dar 4 ostias al que tenga las manos atadas y poco mas.

Así que la OTAN está cada vez mas callada. Y se van de maniobras con un portaviones al polo norte. Y la fama es para los de Lepe.








Un avión militar de Estados Unidos se estrella en Noruega y deja cuatro desaparecidos


Un avión militar estadounidense con cuatro personas a bordo se ha estrellado en el norte de Noruega mientras...




www.europapress.es


----------



## paconan (19 Mar 2022)

Lukas el canario en la mina?

Lukashenko dice que "Putin está más vivo que nadie", "nos sobrevivirá a todos", "en plena forma", "nunca ha estado más en sus cabales", "solo se resfriará en nuestros funerales"...


----------



## kenny220 (19 Mar 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Irak no es Ucrania, ni por paisaje ni por poblamiento y densidad humana. Y lo que sucedio en Irak y Afganistan con los yanquis en los años siguientes lo sabemos todos.



Ni Irak hace frontera con usa. 

Vimos IED, aquí los rusos todavía no han llegado a los IED. Pero la, desidia de los rusos con sus propios soldados, es para hacérselo mirar. Encima usando conscriptos.


----------



## MiguelLacano (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (19 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> ¿Dónde están los S-300 ucranianos, que no hemos visto ni uno solo?
> Pregúntate porqué.
> Todo el armamento extranjero trae backdoor, pero claro, que va a saber un todólogo especialista en twitter como tu





















Attack On Europe: Documenting Russian Equipment Losses During The 2022 Russian Invasion Of Ukraine







www.oryxspioenkop.com


----------



## ferrys (19 Mar 2022)

Florecillas jugando a soldaditos.


----------



## DasLicht (19 Mar 2022)

Con la foto del rey igual .. un monarca vendido al globalismo de EEUU y el papado y su agenda para 2030 e imposición de la ley dominical.








Esto no va de Ucrania.

Dos bloques en disputa a ver quien lidera el gobierno mundial... Vamos a flipar con lo que se nos viene arriba.. al final China y Rusia tendrán que claudicar o pactar con el Vaticano.


----------



## arriondas (19 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 990323
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 990324
> 
> ...



El camuflaje "pixelado" es propio de los ucranianos.


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 990323
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 990324
> 
> ...




Un S300 de hace 30 años en manos de la OTAN desde ni se sabe y tienen backdoor, ese niño es tonto.

Venga, que mami ya te tiene preparados los nuggets.

(Va por el cementitos)


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Eso, veamos de verdad cuantos españoles quieren darles su dinero. Me va que la hostia de realidad que te llevarias se oiría hasta en Vladivostok



No hombre, sería adicional a lo que ya se está dando.

Para una vez que un p*** presidente socialista se comporta...


----------



## MiguelLacano (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## vettonio (19 Mar 2022)

Vive de ello.

No le des tanta bola.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (19 Mar 2022)

jej


----------



## MiguelLacano (19 Mar 2022)

Posiblemente en este barco "hundido" por los ucros iban también todos los generales rusos "abatidos" por los ucronazis.


----------



## ferrys (19 Mar 2022)

Les ha tocado la lotería. Se oyen voces de fondo: Que se calle el abuelo joder y que me suelten coño que me suelten.
Sinceramente no puedo entender como a esta gente les pone tanto la guerra.


----------



## .Kaikus (19 Mar 2022)

El acuerdo secreto firmado y el apoyo del Viruelo a Marruecos, solo servira para que las avalanchas de subsaharianos contra las vallas que protegen el territorio español, *se interrumpan durante 15 dias, no mas...


*


----------



## Pollepolle (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Infraestructura civiles?? Pero si eso con cuatro naves viejas que les han pegado fuego las ratas ucronazis.


----------



## MiguelLacano (19 Mar 2022)

Más duras sanciones de Uropa contra los ruskys.


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Mar 2022)

No entiendo nada de lo que dices. ¿Cómo van los preparativos de vuelta a la madre patria?


----------



## Don Meliton (19 Mar 2022)

Estan los chinos con la mosca detras de la oreja a cuenta de Taiwan, detectan ciertos guinnos en la administracion Biden a la idea de la independencia de la isla. 

En videoconferencia con Xijinping ayer Biden se comprometio a respetar esta base del acuerdo entre las dos potencias, pero esta misma semana ha mandado a oficiales de gobierno de alto rango a cuenta de unas pretendidas "amenazas a la seguridad"

Los chinos avisan de que cualquier movimiento en este sentido seria fatal para las relaciones entre China y Usania.

Ya van calentando la proxima crisis, estos usenyos tienen que ser la mosca en todas las sopas. La videoconferencia de ayer se centro en el tema de Ucrania, pero la proxima tratara SI o SI sobre esta relajacion del principio de una unica China.

Algunos analistas creen ver similitudes con el papel desempenyado por Ucrania, aun siendo dos casos que no pueden ser comparados, en ambas situaciones se usa un territorio para amenazar directamente a un estado soberano.


----------



## .Kaikus (19 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Lo de Sánchez es increible, en plena crisis energetica patada en los huevos a Argelia. Y obviamente a todos los saharauis, pero esos no tienen ni gas ni petroleo, por lo que no son demasiado importantes. Se ha follado toda la politica exterior española en el Magreb de 45 años el solito y ni siquiera el consejo de ministros lo sabia. Este va a acabar muy mal.



Claro que va a terminar todo esto en lo que nadie quiere, ni se imagina que pudiera pasar, eso si el Viruelo que tenga el avion siempre repostado...

PD- Y no me refiero a que Marruecos se envalentone y se crea superior a España.


----------



## El amigo (19 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Os hago un resumen rápido.
> Están probando todo tipo de jugecitos que dan mucho pero mucho miedo. Ahora ya no hay dudas que los chismes funcionan. Imagínense lo que iba a durar un portaviones en un enfrentamiento real.
> Y luego tenemos a unos tíos que van a la guerra como el que va a los San Fermines. A disfrutar. Se les ve disfrutar. Quieren ir todos. Se va a montar como no les dejen ir. Y tenemos el tema de los del oriente medio que quieren su pedazo de tarta. Y en frente tenemos a las florecillas tatuadas adiestradas por la OTAN que valen para dar 4 ostias al que tenga las manos atadas y poco mas.
> 
> ...



Es verdad la OTAN no es nada comparada con los rusos , sirios y chechenos. 
No solo eso los ucranianos recalcitrantes no se porque no se rinden y porque aguantan. Es absurdo


----------



## fulcrum29smt (19 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 990290
> Ver archivo adjunto 990291
> 
> 
> ...




Buena vista, si es un C-90 .



C90-CR (M3.5)


----------



## mazuste (19 Mar 2022)

*"Sabremos que nuestro programa de desinformación está completado
cuando todo lo que el público estadounidense crea sea falso". *
William J. Casey, director de la CIA de 1981 a 1987


----------



## El amigo (19 Mar 2022)

Tienen problemas por lo que se ve de repuestos.


----------



## willbeend (19 Mar 2022)

33.000 Km/h .... es imposible que esos trastos lleven pegatinas.


----------



## Azrael_II (19 Mar 2022)

Alguien me dice que ha pasado con el misil supersónico y la repercusión que tiene?


----------



## vettonio (19 Mar 2022)

Te ha faltado un croma y que al fondo se vea el skyline de Kiev. Como lo del vidrio nocturno de hoy.


----------



## DasLicht (19 Mar 2022)

tú qué dices del cachondeo ese de poner a esas locas al mando de los nacionalistas machotes?


----------



## bigmaller (19 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> La mitad de los follarrusos son hitlerianos con una empanada mental de libro, eso dice mucho de su intelecto...
> A mí no me metas en el NWO, yo soy un occidental con gusto por lo clásico.



Los gitlerianos son los del azov. Cuando encuentres swastikas en las filas rusas me avisas.


----------



## Dylan Leary (19 Mar 2022)

An informant was detained in the Rivne region: he handed over the deployment of military units and equipment


----------



## bigmaller (19 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Esos españoles se iban a cagar si mañana gana un partido con el 60 % de los votos, nos saca de la UE, de la Otan, echa a los yankis de las bases e invita a instalarse a los rusochinos. Nuestros vecinos del norte nos iban a dar una samanta de hostias parecida a la que les están dando ahora mismo a los ucranianos, con el incoveniente de no podríamos escapar más que a marruecos en patera. No habría "Europa" para refugiarnos.
> 
> Nosotros hacemos lo que hacen nuestros vecinos. Como debe ser si quieres vivir tranquilo. Como los ucranianos, no podemos elegir.



Luego no nos quejemos de que desmantelan la industria..de que nos obligan a cambiar la constitucion. ..... Tranquilos? Ya te contaré.


----------



## El amigo (19 Mar 2022)

Y quién es ese soldado ?

P.d Daniel Estulin ya sé quién es. Un sectario. Me refiero al otro bicho.


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Mar 2022)

Voenkor Yu. Gatito Z:
Los combates en la margen izquierda de Mariupol continúan: se están realizando ataques en el territorio de la planta de Azovstal, convertida en un centro de defensa por los Ukronazis.

En los barrios residenciales del distrito de Levoberezhny, los grupos de asalto de NM y VV del Ministerio del Interior de la RPD continúan avanzando, ampliando la zona de control. Los focos de resistencia enemiga son suprimidos por el fuego de los tanques.

@voenkorkotenok


----------



## vettonio (19 Mar 2022)

Es una táctica vieja. Intenta llamar tu atención y que te enceles con él.

Si le ignoras es como quitarle el oxígeno al fuego. Si le respondes es como mojar un gremlin.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (19 Mar 2022)

Yo no tengo tan claro eso, simplemente no vas gastar todos tus Iskander y Kaliber, te tienes que reservar un buen número por si se arma la gorda contra la OTAN.

El uso del Kinzhal es un aviso a la OTAN y los Bastion, aparte de ser antibuque también pueden atacar objetivos en tierra como se demostró en Siria. Si funcionan, se usan, es lo mismo de que hay rumores de que Rusia esta empezando a usar Tochka armados con submuniciones de stocks Soviéticos en ataques contra las bolsas de soldados Nazis.

Las fábricas de misiles de todo tipo tienen que estar a tope produciendo en estos instantes para reponer lo gastado eso si.


----------



## Dylan Leary (19 Mar 2022)

Mariupol


----------



## Harman (19 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> ¿Dónde están los S-300 ucranianos, que no hemos visto ni uno solo?
> Pregúntate porqué.
> Todo el armamento extranjero trae backdoor, pero claro, que va a saber un todólogo especialista en twitter como tu



Alguno hemos visto. Destrozado o capturado.


----------



## kerowsky1972 (19 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Florecillas jugando a soldaditos.



Que les enseñen a dormir fuera de barracones, es un consejo


----------



## Dylan Leary (19 Mar 2022)

List of states that provided humanitarian aid to Mariupol through the SME Support Center

United Kingdom
Georgia
Poland
Germany
Austria
Latvia
Netherlands
Kosovo
Turkey
Canada
USA
OAE
Norway

Thank you all!
Let's save Mariupol residents together!


----------



## Minsky Moment (19 Mar 2022)

Puff, los pepinos esos que se ponen en vuelo rasante nada más salir del tubo dan un mal rollo que no veas.


----------



## vettonio (19 Mar 2022)

No me habré expresado bien. Tampoco está en Kiev.
Su ultimo video en el Kiev nocturno ha sido muy cantoso. La peña se ha descojonado de como se notaba el trucaje.


----------



## DasLicht (19 Mar 2022)

Sí, pero me gustaría saber tu opinión sobre el trasfondo que tiene poner a un tipo como zelenski al "mando" de un estado de nacionalistas muy radicales que iba a representar un bastión contra el otro bando globalista que es Rusia y China.


----------



## Dylan Leary (19 Mar 2022)

House in the center of Mariupol...


----------



## Gotthard (19 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> No sé si esto está puesto ya, es de ayer:
> 
> Russia says it used hypersonic missiles in Ukraine for first time
> 
> ...



Lo muy relevante a nivel estrategico es que todos los diseños misilisticos pesados rusos tienen capacidad de carga nuclear.

El blanco en el suroeste de Ucrania no se ha elegido a la ligera, es lo mas a tomar por culo que pueden irse en el escenario y han hecho pasar el misil por encima de todos los sistemas de defensa aerea local de los ucranianos, que no han podido hacer nada y a la vista de los superradares AEGIS de la OTAN con baterias de SM-3 situados en Daveselu, Rumania, Sokolnice en la Republica Checa y Redzikowo en Polonia, aparte de la fragata española que tenemos en el Mar Negro, que es parte del sistema AEGIS. Aparte habra algun AWACS por la zona.

Mapa con los radares de la OTAN y la previsible trayectoria del misil desde que lo suelta un Mig31 en espacio aereo ruso.




¿Sacada de nabo del ejercito ruso? Si, totalmente, porque tenian soluciones mucho mas conservadoras y baratas como los ya famosos Kalibr o los Iskander, que son ademas de mayor poder destructivo. El objetivo era relativamente de poco valor tactico. Realmente aqui lo que importaba no era el blanco, sino sacar a paseo el Khinzal y con su Match 10 y contramedidas poner a prueba a los operadores de defensa aerea de la OTAN. Aunque los SM3 antimisil vuelan a Match 16 poco pueden hacer contra un vehiculo que puede elegir trayectoria balistica o ir a toda castaña a ras de suelo con un TERCOM de seguimiento del terreno similar al de los Kalibr y ayudas de punteria electropticas, y en todo momento sigue una trayectoria irregular y va soltando señuelos durante todo su viaje. Los rusos dicen que en vuelo activa una especie de _envoltorio de plasma _que lo hace invisible, pero ahi sinceramente creo que se pasan o hay un lost in translation de un paper ruso.



Aqui un ofisial yanki preguntandose pa que se han gastao 800 millones en el radar de atras si estos se lo pueden saltar.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Mar 2022)

Kinzhal missile ?​ 

* Mr. Deeds * @MrDeeds1111  1 hour ago
The first strike of the "Kinzhal missile" in history?
The Russian army destroyed an underground base with weapons of the Armed Forces of Ukraine with a
high-precision missile strike.
Ministry of Defense


https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2022/03/PokZ4EV4C88YfWiDEMsb_19_d4ce152fbb9075e6859efd269fc4101a_video_original.mp4


​








Mr. Deeds


The first strike of the "Kinzhal missile" in history? The Russian army destroyed an underground base with weapons of the Armed Forces of Ukraine with a high-prec




anonup.com


----------



## kelden (19 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Luego no nos quejemos de que desmantelan la industria..de que nos obligan a cambiar la constitucion. ..... Tranquilos? Ya te contaré.



Más les están desmantelando a los ucranianos por rebeldes. O a los venezolanos. O a los cubanos. O a los iraníes.

Vamos a ver ..... aun no os habeis enterao como funciona el mundo? Nosotros solo podemos estar atentos y rezar para tener un tio listo al frente que perciba sin equivocarse cuando es el mejor momento para cambiar de bando al menor costo posible.

Por otra parte los problemas económicos de españa son autóctonos, no tienen nada que ver los extranjeros. España, desde el siglo XV ha tratado especialmente mal a las clases productivas en beneficio de una élite puramente extractiva. Aquí tenemos un problema serio con esa élite de 200 familias que se remonta siglos atrás: son rentistas, no producen nada y viven de lo que consiguen extraer de los que producen, sean pequeñas empresas, sean trabajadores.

En otros paises europeos, o en USA, tienen élites más decentes y por lo menos tiran de la producción y crean riqueza. Aquí no. Aquí roban directamente y financian partidos como VOX para que pienses que el pan de la boca te lo están quitando los negros y las feminazis.   Cuidao con lo que votais, que acaberemos con un AZOV apatrullando las calles y en la OTAN hasta que implosione.


----------



## Don Meliton (19 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> House in the center of Mariupol...



Eres un hipocrita, Nno se te veia tan preocupados cuando los ukros bombardeaban el Donbas y apuesto a que tampco cuando se intervino en Libia, Irak o la Ex-yugoslavia.


----------



## Harman (19 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Os hago un resumen rápido.
> Están probando todo tipo de jugecitos que dan mucho pero mucho miedo. Ahora ya no hay dudas que los chismes funcionan. Imagínense lo que iba a durar un portaviones en un enfrentamiento real.
> Y luego tenemos a unos tíos que van a la guerra como el que va a los San Fermines. A disfrutar. Se les ve disfrutar. Quieren ir todos. Se va a montar como no les dejen ir. Y tenemos el tema de los del oriente medio que quieren su pedazo de tarta. Y en frente tenemos a las florecillas tatuadas adiestradas por la OTAN que valen para dar 4 ostias al que tenga las manos atadas y poco mas.
> 
> ...



No están probando nada. Ya los probaron en Siria, junto a otros muchos que no pasaron la prueba.
Ahora le están demostrando a la otra parte que funcionan. Demostraciones practicas.


----------



## Gotthard (19 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Sánchez obedece órdenes yanquis. EEUU quiere cerrar el tema saharaui para consolidar a su títere marroquí.



Como en tantas veces anteriores, no es la primera vez que recibimos esa presión, ya Rajoy tuvo que pegar un par de cabalgadas con Obama tocando los cojoncillos con el tema con el tema del rearme de Marruecos, pero hacer esto que ha hecho es renunciar definitivamente a cualquier influencia en el Sahara, condenar a muerte y la limpieza etnica a los saharauis y poner en peligro maximo las Canarias.

Hay que ser muy psicopata, aparte de mearse en los intereses estrategicos de España.

Y todo porque un monton de subnormales profundos han votado a un puto psicopata que no puede soportar que Biden no quiera hacerse una foto con el.


----------



## lasoziedad (19 Mar 2022)

He visto el video de Zelensky en la tele y aun da mas el cantazo que por internet.


----------



## Minsky Moment (19 Mar 2022)

Por lo que se ha ido diciendo, parece que están usando el armamento hipersónico para rendir búnkeres. Un misil hipersónico, que vuela a una velocidad entre 4 y 6 veces la de un misil convencional, tiene una mayor inercia en el impacto en la misma proporción. Eso les hace más capaces de penetrar fuertes defensas de hormigón, por ejemplo. Además los nuevos modelos hipersónicos tienen un alcance mayor, hasta 3000 km desde avión en algunos de ellos. Todo eso los hace más apropiados para hacer saltar por los aires los búnkeres de la época soviética en los que se están refugiando algunos batallones ucranianos. No es que se esté acabando el armamento convencional. Rusia tiene iskander como para sepultar el continente entero.


----------



## paconan (19 Mar 2022)

El gas sin cortes

*La solicitud para el bombeo de gas a través de Ucrania el sábado se mantiene al máximo*
Moscú. 19 de Marzo INTERFAX.RU - La carga del corredor de transporte de gas de Ucrania el sábado se mantiene en el nivel máximo del contrato a largo plazo (40 mil millones de metros cúbicos por año, o 109 millones de metros cúbicos por día).

Según los datos del Operador GTS de Ucrania, la nominación para el 19 de marzo es de 106,6 millones de metros cúbicos. m, la aplicación para el 18 de marzo fue de 106,5 millones de metros cúbicos. metro.


El gasoducto Yamal-Europa, que transporta gas a través de Bielorrusia y Polonia hasta Alemania, cambió el martes a modo inverso y continúa trabajando en esta dirección hasta el día de hoy. Las entregas de gas desde Alemania a Polonia, es decir, la retirada de volúmenes adicionales de gas de los principales hubs europeos, son otro componente de los altos precios del gas actuales en la UE.

La generación eléctrica a partir de fuentes renovables vuelve a caer esta semana. Si del 7 al 13 de marzo la contribución de la generación eólica al balance energético de Europa promedió el 17%, entonces durante los tres días de esta semana promedia el 15%, según los datos de la asociación WindEurope. El pronóstico del tiempo para la próxima semana promete un tiempo tranquilo con poco viento.



https://www.interfax.ru/business/830126


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Gloria a los héroes (eres un mierda y un español, dos desgracias en una)



¿Ser español es una desgracia, @McNulty? Sería bueno saber si eres agente ruso o solo bastasuno o cupero…


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Como en tantas veces anteriores, no es la primera vez que recibimos esa presión, ya Rajoy tuvo que pegar un par de cabalgadas con Obama tocando los cojoncillos con el tema con el tema del rearme de Marruecos, pero hacer esto que ha hecho es renunciar definitivamente a cualquier influencia en el Sahara, condenar a muerte y la limpieza etnica a los saharauis y poner en peligro maximo las Canarias.
> 
> Hay que ser muy psicopata, aparte de mearse en los intereses estrategicos de España.
> 
> Y todo porque un monton de subnormales profundos han votado a un puto psicopata que no puede soportar que Biden no quiera hacerse una foto con el.



Caligula.


----------



## brunstark (19 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Yo no tengo tan claro eso, simplemente no vas gastar todos tus Iskander y Kaliber, te tienes que reservar un buen número por si se arma la gorda contra la OTAN.
> 
> El uso del Kinzhal es un aviso a la OTAN y los Bastion, aparte de ser antibuque también pueden atacar objetivos en tierra como se demostró en Siria. Si funcionan, se usan, es lo mismo de que hay rumores de que Rusia esta empezando a usar Tochka armados con submuniciones de stocks Soviéticos en ataques contra las bolsas de soldados Nazis.
> 
> Las fábricas de misiles de todo tipo tienen que estar a tope produciendo en estos instantes para reponer lo gastado eso si.



Las armas hay que probarlas en una situación real, los hipèrsónicos estaban ahí pero....Ahora la Otan, bueno no, los americanos, saben que funcionan.
Los objetivos a batir con misiles crucero en Ucrania ya han sido destruidos, poco puede quedar. Y lo que queda no merece ese gasto.
Esas municiones son muy caras y lentas de reponer. 
La guerra acaba de empezar. 
Hasta el soldado de infantería entiende la disciplina de tiro, la munifa no es ilimitada en plan videojuego.

La armada rusa en el mar negro está hasta arriba de misiles listos para usarse.
Por ahora en espera.


Eso si las sanciones funcionando a tope.
El rublo ya recuperó la mitad de lo perdido. (pena no poder habido comprar)
China y toda Asia que pasan del tema y que no tienen pegas en comprar a Russ sus materias primas y recursos energéticos.

Aquí todo tranquilo Peter Fraudez con medio país parado, la luz y la gasofa solo para ministros.
Los currelas empezando a calentar.
La "ultraderecha" hasta en la sopa.

Ir preparándo el tema para lo peor.


----------



## capitán almeida (19 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> List of states that provided humanitarian aid to Mariupol through the SME Support Center
> 
> United Kingdom
> Georgia
> ...



Los residentes están salvados tranquilo, de tus putas nancys no van a quedar ni los uniformes


----------



## valensalome (19 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> meeeee, error. Les gustaría, pero uno de los criterios para formar parte de la OTAN es ser una democracia funcional.



Democracia dice


----------



## Minsky Moment (19 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> House in the center of Mariupol...



Les llevamos décadas de ventaja:




(Perdón, no he podido evitarlo, la cosa no es para broma, no volverá a ocurrir).


----------



## Gotthard (19 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> No están probando nada. Ya los probaron en Siria, junto a otros muchos que no pasaron la prueba.
> Ahora le están demostrando a la otra parte que funcionan. Demostraciones practicas.



En Siria si es cierto que los probaron, pero los follacabras no tenian ni de lejos las capacidades antiaereas de los ucranianos y no habia radares NATO en la zona salvo los de Incirlick y algun buque americano por la zona. Esto ha sido una puesta de largo del Kinzhal con luz y taquigrafos.


----------



## Dylan Leary (19 Mar 2022)

❌ Our soldiers near Popasna shot down the "POINT-U" MANPADS

It turns out that the missile is easily knocked down by the Stinger MANPADS 

Our warriors never cease to amaze us!
Go ahead, guys, to victory

Source: Land Forces of the Armed Forces of Ukraine


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (19 Mar 2022)

*Russian cosmonauts have arrived at the International Space Station wearing Ukrainian colours, in what appears to be a statement opposing the invasion.*



Putino los mandará a Siberia y los torturará con interminables sesiones de _cine_ soviético de los años 50


----------



## fulcrum29smt (19 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Lo muy relevante a nivel estrategico es que todos los diseños misilisticos pesados rusos tienen capacidad de carga nuclear.
> 
> El blanco en el suroeste de Ucrania no se ha elegido a la ligera, es lo mas a tomar por culo que pueden irse en el escenario y han hecho pasar el misil por encima de todos los sistemas de defensa aerea local de los ucranianos, que no han podido hacer nada y a la vista de los superradares AEGIS de la OTAN con baterias de SM-3 situados en Daveselu, Rumania, Sokolnice en la Republica Checa y Redzikowo en Polonia, aparte de la fragata española que tenemos en el Mar Negro, que es parte del sistema AEGIS. Aparte habra algun AWACS por la zona.
> 
> ...



El Kinzhal y el Iskander M son el mismo misil, simplemente han adaptado un misil balístico para que se pueda lanzar desde el aire.

Charly015 lo explica muy bien en este artículo de su blog.

Sistema hipersónico 'Kinzhal' (actualizado)


----------



## valensalome (19 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> El HÉROE Zelensky se dirige al pueblo desde las calles de Kiev y anima a los ucranios a defender su tierra frente al orcoinvasor



El héroe fugado, mandando a su pueblo a una muerte continua, mientras se enfarlopa en un país extranjero, todo una maravilla vamos


----------



## McNulty (19 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> ¿Ser español es una desgracia, @McNulty? Sería bueno saber si eres agente ruso o solo bastasuno o cupero…



A nivel legal soy hezpañol si, que remedio es lo que hay, lo pone en mi DNI. Digamos que tiendo al anarquismo, hace poco que me caí del guindo de la estafa que supone el patriotismo.


----------



## Minsky Moment (19 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> meeeee, error. Les gustaría, pero uno de los criterios para formar parte de la OTAN es ser una democracia funcional.



Sí. Por eso entró en su momento Turquía, cuando era una autocracia cocotera declarada, no como ahora que lo sigue siendo pero sin declarar, o Grecia, con una perfecta dictadura militar cuando fue admitida. Anda que...


----------



## ussser (19 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Les llevamos décadas de ventaja:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 990381
> 
> ...



Hay un tío arreglando el coche en la acera, detengase!!!!


----------



## Minsky Moment (19 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> El Kinzhal y el Iskander M son el mismo misil, simplemente han adaptado un misil balístico para que se pueda lanzar desde el aire.
> 
> Charly015 lo explica muy bien en este artículo de su blog.
> 
> Sistema hipersónico 'Kinzhal' (actualizado)



Comparten la primera fase. Pero la capacidad hipersónica no se alcanza haciendo lo mismo. Me temo. Los sistemas de control de vuelo son la clave, y en un hipersónico hablamos de la tecnología más puntera que existe en ese campo.


----------



## torque_200bc (19 Mar 2022)

En teoria tenian unos 2000 y hay que dejar una buena pila en reserva. Es facil que la dotacion destinada a la campaña de ucrania este al 25% o asi. No es porque sean rusos ojo, cualquier ejercito moderno los arsenales ordinarios los agota en 4-5 semanas maximo. A partir de ahi ya es economia de guerra y no se si los rusos han decidido dar el paso.


----------



## josema82 (19 Mar 2022)

Video del supuesto misil hipersonico perdón si ya estaba, sin el punto de delante

Que pasada

.https://t.me/asbmil/787


----------



## mazuste (19 Mar 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> 33.000 Km/h .... es imposible que esos trastos lleven pegatinas.



Eso me parece demasiado exagerado. He oído hablar de 10.000Kms./h
Que ya es exagerado en si mismo.

¡¡aah!! e "infobae" es pura NED.


----------



## El-Mano (19 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> ¿Dónde están los S-300 ucranianos, que no hemos visto ni uno solo?
> Pregúntate porqué.
> Todo el armamento extranjero trae backdoor, pero claro, que va a saber un todólogo especialista en twitter como tu



Si se han visto algunos... destruidos en los primeros dias.

Le pese a quien le pese, la mayoría de la aviación y antiaereos ucranianos fueron destruidos en horas, el resto los han ido localizando y/o destruyendo conforme iban asomando la pata. Y lo mismo pasara con los s300 y/o mig´s que quieran meter.


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## torque_200bc (19 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Como en tantas veces anteriores, no es la primera vez que recibimos esa presión, ya Rajoy tuvo que pegar un par de cabalgadas con Obama tocando los cojoncillos con el tema con el tema del rearme de Marruecos, pero hacer esto que ha hecho es renunciar definitivamente a cualquier influencia en el Sahara, condenar a muerte y la limpieza etnica a los saharauis y poner en peligro maximo las Canarias.
> 
> Hay que ser muy psicopata, aparte de mearse en los intereses estrategicos de España.
> 
> Y todo porque un monton de subnormales profundos han votado a un puto psicopata que no puede soportar que Biden no quiera hacerse una foto con el.



La fuente de toda esta mierda y otras que vendran es el puto socialdemocrata que metieron de canciller en alemania. Ese es de la cia minimo. Y gilipollas.


----------



## El amigo (19 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Como en tantas veces anteriores, no es la primera vez que recibimos esa presión, ya Rajoy tuvo que pegar un par de cabalgadas con Obama tocando los cojoncillos con el tema con el tema del rearme de Marruecos, pero hacer esto que ha hecho es renunciar definitivamente a cualquier influencia en el Sahara, condenar a muerte y la limpieza etnica a los saharauis y poner en peligro maximo las Canarias.
> 
> Hay que ser muy psicopata, aparte de mearse en los intereses estrategicos de España.
> 
> Y todo porque un monton de subnormales profundos han votado a un puto psicopata que no puede soportar que Biden no quiera hacerse una foto con el.



Aquí tiene que haber algo que no sabemos.


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> A nivel legal soy hezpañol si, que remedio es lo que hay, lo pone en mi DNI. Digamos que tiendo al anarquismo, hace poco que me caí del guindo de la estafa que supone el patriotismo.



Yo creo que hay patriotismos que te gustan más que otros...


----------



## Minsky Moment (19 Mar 2022)

torque_200bc dijo:


> La fuente de toda esta mierda y otras que vendran es el puto socialdemocrata que metieron de canciller en alemania. Ese es de la cia minimo. Y gilipollas.



Por ahí van los tiros de una gran parte de la culpa, desde luego.


----------



## El amigo (19 Mar 2022)

brunstark dijo:


> Las armas hay que probarlas en una situación real, los hipèrsónicos estaban ahí pero....Ahora la Otan, bueno no, los americanos, saben que funcionan.
> Los objetivos a batir con misiles crucero en Ucrania ya han sido destruidos, poco puede quedar. Y lo que queda no merece ese gasto.
> Esas municiones son muy caras y lentas de reponer.
> La guerra acaba de empezar.
> ...



La verdad es que tienes información que yo consideraría secreta. Es cuando menos curioso....


----------



## Minsky Moment (19 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Aquí tiene que haber algo que no sabemos.








Guerra en Ucrania XVI


8 cañonazos cuento yo. Dos rondas. Tenían tanta prisa por escaparse (contrabateria, aviación .....) que se han dejao 8 ó 10 helicópteros intactos. Por no joder, no han jodido ni el taller ... Pero bueno ... que eso es lo que es. Te sacan 5 cañones del agujero a 40 kms de distancia, disparan...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## WasP (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Los niños deberían quedar al margen de las estupideces de los mayores, se me parte el corazón viendo el reportaje...


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Remequilox (19 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Lo muy relevante a nivel estrategico es que todos los diseños misilisticos pesados rusos tienen capacidad de carga nuclear.
> 
> El blanco en el suroeste de Ucrania no se ha elegido a la ligera, es lo mas a tomar por culo que pueden irse en el escenario y han hecho pasar el misil por encima de todos los sistemas de defensa aerea local de los ucranianos, que no han podido hacer nada y a la vista de los superradares AEGIS de la OTAN con baterias de SM-3 situados en Daveselu, Rumania, Sokolnice en la Republica Checa y Redzikowo en Polonia, aparte de la fragata española que tenemos en el Mar Negro, que es parte del sistema AEGIS. Aparte habra algun AWACS por la zona.
> 
> ...



El mapa que pones, si giras la trayectoria en sentido horario como 10 minutos, vas a parar de lleno a Varsovia.....

Sí, la cosa tiene pinta de sacada de rabo de la Fuerza Aeroespacial Rusa. 
Al estilo de esto:


----------



## Gotthard (19 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Y cuando llegue el PP al gobierno no tocará ni una coma de lo que ahora va a firmar Sánchez sobre el Sáhara, que no te quepa la menor duda.
> 
> Perdón porque no es el hilo para esto, pero bueno.



Votar al PP es votar al PSOE, desde que Rajoy dejo a su maletin al cargo de gobierno en el debate de la mocion de censura el PP ha sido el tonto util del PSOE en todos los asuntos.


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## CEMENTITOS (19 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Backdoor la que te peta el nigeri-ano todas las noches.
> 
> Hazte un favor y deja de decir subnormalidades de ese calibre.



Lo que mas me molesta de los ignorantes como tu, es el nulo interés por dejar de serlo.
Los S-300 lanzan misiles guiados. Una de las formas de guiado para alcanzar el objetivo es por satélite, junto a radar, laser, rastreador de calor, etc. Todos los dispositivos que se comunican con la red de satélites (GPS, GLONASS...) llevan un identificador único, eso es lo que hace que tu puto TomTom reciba tu posición y no la del vecino.
Pero paso de explicarte como funciona el filtrado porque tengo cosas mas importantes que hacer. Si quieres lo miras en la wikipedia.
Ale, mucha suerte en la vida, viendo el enorme nivel educativo al que has llegado con tu edad, la necesitarás.


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## ccartech (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Pero la Otan no se mete con Rusia.


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Al-paquia (19 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



Joder que cosa más paco, los terrano II de la guardia civil son futuristas comparados con esa chatarra soviética.


----------



## Zhukov (19 Mar 2022)

Opinión - fuentes rusas: Telegram Cassad

han pasado 23 días desde el inicio de la operación militar especial — es hora de resumir los resultados provisionales

Por componente de medios:

El resultado más tangible de la operación es un cambio en la política de información del estado en el campo de la defensa. Si en los primeros días observamos un enfoque típico de propiedad estatal del Ministerio de Defensa, hoy ya no es necesario hablar de ello desde la palabra en absoluto.

Todos los días publicamos imágenes del fuego que golpea objetivos importantes, y todos los días vemos cómo el aluvión de información está ganando impulso. Si inicialmente el espacio de los medios de comunicación estaba dominado por ese lado, ahora las capacidades de información de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se ven gravemente socavadas.

Esto se evidencia directamente en la intención de la parte ucraniana de limitar en la medida de lo posible el acceso de su propia población a los medios de comunicación y Telegramas rusos.

Por componente de combate:

Un aspecto aparte son los mercenarios extranjeros. Ante nuestros propios ojos, la tesis sobre los extranjeros poderosos que van a organizar un safari para rusos fue en realidad anulada, al menos en términos de información. El ataque al campo de entrenamiento de Yavoriv se llevó a cabo en el momento adecuado y en el lugar adecuado. Los extranjeros se dieron cuenta de que eran carne de cañón, y la histeria en las redes sociales llegó al segmento ruso.

Las pérdidas iniciales en mano de obra y equipo no son nada comparadas con las pérdidas actuales. Por cínico que parezca, la selección natural rechazó a los comandantes ineptos y francamente despistados que descuidaron el entrenamiento de combate. Hubo una reevaluación bastante seria del sistema logístico y la garantía de la seguridad de las columnas en la marcha.

Sí, hay pérdidas en el equipo. Pero el ejemplo de divisiones de tanques individuales muestra que las unidades simplemente regresaron al PPD, tomaron equipo nuevo, porque el viejo tuvo que ser abandonado debido a errores en el MTO, y, después de ajustar todos los planes, regresaron.

Del mismo modo, los problemas con la organización de las comunicaciones se están resolviendo progresivamente, incluso en los territorios liberados.

El hecho de que la versión dura de la "Primavera de Crimea" no funcionó, todo el mundo ya lo ha entendido. Las tácticas han cambiado, las actitudes han cambiado, las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas se han endurecido, han aprendido a trabajar en el modo correcto y necesario. Las imágenes satelitales actuales de MAXAR con equipo empotrado y equipado con posiciones de disparo de pleno derecho son una confirmación adicional de esto.

Y la destrucción selectiva de objetos estratégicamente importantes y áreas donde se encuentran las tropas indica que a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas no les importa un comino los civiles que se utilizan como "escudos humanos".

Por componente económico:

El liderazgo del país eligió la única táctica militar. Se pueden tener diferentes actitudes ante los problemas económicos y formas de resolverlos: todo el mundo es muy consciente de la presencia de grupos de presión en ciertos círculos, y los intentos de resolver todo en paz, convirtiendo a la Federación de Rusia en un cadáver político. Pero el discurso de Putin en Luzhniki muestra que se decidió apelar a la gente a través de la memoria histórica. Esta es una técnica política muy fuerte. Y la población, con el pretexto de luchar contra el nazismo, está dispuesta a proporcionar un gran apoyo a las acciones de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas en Ucrania. Y reconstruir.

Pero es importante entender que los recursos de este apoyo no son infinitos. El vicepresidente de la ciudad de Moscú DumaAndrey Medvedev @MedvedevVesti ha lanzado el proyecto # nashbusiness: consejos reales de representantes de negocios reales sobre cómo hacer que la transición económica sea lo más fácil posible. Al menos para una serie de industrias. Esto no es un rediseño a gran escala. Pero incluso esto mejorará significativamente la situación económica del país.

Los grandes minoristas todavía se centran en el deseo de"reducir el botín". De ahí la escasez de bienes domésticos creada artificialmente, porque algunos comerciantes decidieron retener los bienes para ganar dinero con la población (según el principio de "si retengo los bienes hoy, los venderé más caros en una semana"). Pero estamos seguros de que el FAS les dará una cálida bienvenida.

️ ️ El resultado principal: una vez que hemos lanzado una operación militar especial, una vez que hemos declarado que nuestro objetivo es la desnazificación y la construcción del espacio post-ucraniano, entonces tenemos que llevar esto a su conclusión lógica.


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Mar 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Los niños deberían quedar al margen de las estupideces de los mayores, se me parte el corazón viendo el reportaje...



Es lo que pasa cuando revientas edificios así... aunque a algunos les haga mucha gracia y se la ponga muy dura lo de los cohetes...



Dylan Leary dijo:


> House in the center of Mariupol...


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (19 Mar 2022)

El uso de vehículos civiles no identificados con fines de desplazamiento y reconocimiento terminó de manera deplorable para los militares del óblast de Sumy. Durante uno de sus desplazamientos, se encontraron con una patrulla rusa con un APC-82A y fueron detenidos.

Está claro que a uno de los integrantes le esperaba una larga y fascinante conversación con los militares rusos acerca de su posesión de un chaleco ruso 6B15-1 a prueba de metralla del traje de protección 6B15 "Cowboy" para tripulantes de vehículos blindados.

t.me/anna_news/25286
_
Imagenes en el enlace_


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## McNulty (19 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Yo creo que hay patriotismos que te gustan más que otros...



Sí, el ruso tiene más empaque hay que reconocerlo. Pones al perro sánchez al lado putin, y es que no hay color vamos. Uno regalando territorio a los moros (no vaya a ser que biden se cabree), mientras el otro invade a pelo un país para proteger a sus compatriotas del donbass.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (19 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Comparten la primera fase. Pero la capacidad hipersónica no se alcanza haciendo lo mismo. Me temo. Los sistemas de control de vuelo son la clave, y en un hipersónico hablamos de la tecnología más puntera que existe en ese campo.



El Kinzhal solo tiene una etapa, el misil es el mismo, con pequeñas adaptaciones como el cono de cola que lleva mientras va volando cogido al avión y que se eyecta tras haber sido lanzado, ese es el momento en que el misil enciende su motor de combustible sólido.

El Kinzhal es una cosa, una solución "fácil" para tener un misil hipersónico lanzable desde el aire rapidamente, otra cosa es el Tsirkon que este si tiene 2 etapas, un booster o acelerador que se usa para acelerar el misil hasta que alcance la velocidad necesaria para que arranque su motor Scramjet.


----------



## Harman (19 Mar 2022)

Los guardias fronterizos ucranianos armados celebraron una "sesión de teatro de inmersión" para el embajador bielorruso

Cuando el embajador Igor Sokol salía de Ucrania, los guardias fronterizos lo detuvieron y le entregaron "30 piezas de plata" y le exigieron que las entregara al jefe del servicio fronterizo bielorruso.

"Eso es una orden para usted, no para mí", respondió el embajador y se negó a tomar la bolsa de dinero.

Supongamos que después de la "actuación" los guardias fronterizos se llevaran las monedas como recuerdo.

Como dicen, al menos no se pusieron a tirar cosas. 

t.me/anna_news/25285

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Dylan Leary (19 Mar 2022)

Azovstal was destroyed

The Russian occupiers almost completely destroyed the Mariupol metallurgical plant Azovstal, one of the largest plants in Europe. It is impossible to restore the enterprise.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (19 Mar 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Si se han visto algunos... destruidos en los primeros dias.
> 
> Le pese a quien le pese, la mayoría de la aviación y antiaereos ucranianos fueron destruidos en horas, el resto los han ido localizando y/o destruyendo conforme iban asomando la pata. Y lo mismo pasara con los s300 y/o mig´s que quieran meter.



Sistema antimisiles de fabricación rusa destruido por misiles rusos. Lógico.









Export variants of Soviet military equipment - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





Ahí se explica bien sencillo el cómo y porqué los sistemas militares para exportación van capados.


----------



## NEKRO (19 Mar 2022)

Puede que no estén escasos de iskanders, sino que quieran probar las capacidades reales de los nuevos misiles


----------



## Harman (19 Mar 2022)

Otro misil ucraniano 9M79-1 Tochka-U derribado por la defensa aérea rusa cerca de Popasna

t.me/anna_news/25303


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Sí, el ruso tiene más empaque hay que reconocerlo. Pones al perro sánchez al lado putin, y es que no hay color vamos. Uno regalando territorio a los moros (no vaya a ser que biden se cabree), mientras el otro invade a pelo un país para proteger a sus compatriotas del donbass.



Así es, los está defendiendo de este nazi con pañales... menos mal que eres un anarquista durísimo al que le gustan los machos alfa dictadores (tremenda tu lógica...) y sabes donde hay que matar y el porqué...


----------



## kerowsky1972 (19 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> *Russian cosmonauts have arrived at the International Space Station wearing Ukrainian colours, in what appears to be a statement opposing the invasion.*
> 
> 
> 
> Putino los mandará a Siberia y los torturará con interminables sesiones de _cine_ soviético de los años 50



Pues a mí me parece un signo de respeto al pueblo ukra


----------



## golden graham (19 Mar 2022)

Han liberado Maiupol? Dicen que los banderistas estan huyendo como conejos


----------



## Zhukov (19 Mar 2022)

Canales de información en Telegram verificados del bando ruso

Para leerlos abrirlos en un navegador con traducción automática, como Yandex o Chrome, en el navegador, no en la aplicación de Telegram y darle al botón de "preview channel"

СИЛОВИКИ
Рыбарь
Сolonelcassad
ZERGULIO
Оперативные сводки
РОКОТ Z
ЧВК Медиа


----------



## Gotthard (19 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> El mapa que pones, si giras la trayectoria en sentido horario como 10 minutos, vas a parar de lleno a Varsovia.....
> 
> Sí, la cosa tiene pinta de sacada de rabo de la Fuerza Aeroespacial Rusa.
> Al estilo de esto:



No hay informacion adicional. Podrian ser misiles en "loitering" es decir, haciendo tiempo para pegar el castañazo, aunque tambien podrian ser aviones a reaccion en espera para cuadrar una formación (lo digo por lo homogeneo de las figuras que dejan). Aqui abajo un dibujo similar producido por las peleas entre cazas y bombarderos sobre el cielo de Francia en la batalla de las Ardenas.


----------



## Harman (19 Mar 2022)

El mando del ejército ucraniano inunda el pueblo de Demidov en la región de Kiev

El pueblo de Demidov, al norte de Kiev, está amenazado por las inundaciones.

Debido a la voladura de la presa del embalse de Kiev por parte de los militares ucranianos, el nivel del agua en la llanura de inundación del río Irpen ha alcanzado el nivel máximo permitido.

El agua está llegando a las casas de los civiles, pero nadie tiene intención de salvarlos.

t.me/anna_news/25290

_Fotos en el enlace_


----------



## Gotthard (19 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> House in the center of Mariupol...



En resumen: pobre gente perdiendo sus casas...


----------



## Treefrog (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



The best thing to do in that case, is to write a tweet. It will definitely help.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (19 Mar 2022)

Los nazis ucranianos que hay en Mariupol y otras bolsas y ciudades cercadas, ya no pueden escapar, ni los rusos les van a perdonar la vida aunque se rindan, digo si lo van a pagar...


----------



## Kreonte (19 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Azovstal was destroyed
> 
> The Russian occupiers almost completely destroyed the Mariupol metallurgical plant Azovstal, one of the largest plants in Europe. It is impossible to restore the enterprise.



Lo que dije, lo va a dejar sin población, sin viviendas, sin infraestructuras, sin industrias y si me apuras, sin PAÍS.


Zelinski, subnormal. FIRMA LA PUTA PAZ (sin reconocimiento del ruso como segunda lengua nacional. Sólo en algunos territorios del este)




McNulty dijo:


> A nivel legal soy hezpañol si, que remedio es lo que hay, lo pone en mi DNI. Digamos que tiendo al anarquismo, hace poco que me caí del guindo de la estafa que supone el patriotismo.



El anarquismo es un movimiento antinatura, y la naturaleza es sabia.


----------



## magufone (19 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Los nazis ucranianos que hay en Mariupol y otras bolsas, ya no pueden escapar, ni los rusos les van a perdonar la vida aunque se rindan, digo si lo van a pagar...



Eso parece... Por eso tanto ahinco en resistir como sea, porque se los van a pasar por la piedra


----------



## Dylan Leary (19 Mar 2022)

The Prime Minister of Poland proposed a complete trade blockade of Russia

"Poland proposes to add a trade blockade to the sanctions package as soon as possible, but also a ban on land trade"


----------



## Harman (19 Mar 2022)

Liu Xin, conocido presentador de noticias de China, comentó las conversaciones de ayer entre China y Estados Unidos en una sola frase

Liu Xin describió así la actitud cautelosa de la administración estadounidense hacia China: "¿Puedes ayudarme a derrotar a tus amigos para que pueda concentrarme en vencerte en el futuro?".

"Amigos", se refieren a Rusia.

t.me/surf_noise1/8778


----------



## magufone (19 Mar 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> The best thing to do in that case, is to write a tweet. It will definitely help.



Es increíble...


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (19 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Eso parece... Por eso tanto ahinco en resistir como sea, porque se los van a pasar por la piedra




Son conscientes de que ya están derrotados y muertos en vida.


----------



## katiuss (19 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Los nazis ucranianos que hay en Mariupol y otras bolsas y ciudades cercadas, ya no pueden escapar, ni los rusos les van a perdonar la vida aunque se rindan, digo si lo van a pagar...



Los rusos no se caracterizan por su buen comportamiento... Montarlos un apelicula para lavar la conciencia, pero no sé yo si es de buenas personas desear la muerte de nadie...


----------



## NEKRO (19 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Aquí tiene que haber algo que no sabemos.



Titadine y vasta ya


----------



## McNulty (19 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Así es, los está defendiendo de este nazi con pañales... menos mal que eres un anarquista durísimo al que le gustan los machos alfa dictadores (tremenda tu lógica...) y sabes donde hay que matar y el porqué...



Soy anarquista, pero no pacifista. Es una rama filosófica nueva que estoy barruntando.

Que va, yo solo veo dos cosas, la propaganda de la otan y la rusa. Y comparo. La de la otan no hay por donde cogerla, de lo infantil, sensacionalista y simplona que es, y la de los rusos aún teniendo también mucho ruido es más comedida.

De tanto vivir en UK ya te has vuelto adicto al sentimentalismo protestante, de todo se sale hamijo. Pero te entiendo, el lado del bando débil siempre es el más popular, en todas las guerras.


----------



## golden graham (19 Mar 2022)

Este compa ya esta muerto, mas aun no le han avisado


----------



## magufone (19 Mar 2022)

La verdad es que se nota bastante el croma.


----------



## Dylan Leary (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (19 Mar 2022)

*Rusia destruye en Mauripol una de las plantas metalúrgicas más grandes de Europa*
El ejército ruso ha destruido casi por completo la *planta metalúrgica de Azovstal* en Mariupol (sur de Ucrania), una de las más grandes de Europa, según informaciones del Ministerio de Interior ucraniano.

"Según nuestras informaciones, *hemos perdido ese gigante económico*. Una de las plantas metalúrgicas más grandes de Europa ha sido sistemáticamente destruida", dijo el ministro de Interior, Vadym Denysenko.

"*Es imaginable que (el presidente ruso Vladimir) Putin haya dado personalmente la orden para destruir toda la ciudad.* El objetivo de Putin no es desmilitarizar Ucrania sino desindustrializarla y que tengamos que volver a construir nuestras plantas en las próximas décadas", agregó


----------



## piru (19 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Se le marcará el rabo?




Ya estamos con el machirulismo. Vamos a traducirlo a leguaje inclusivo: Clítoris grandecito.


----------



## vladimirovich (19 Mar 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Este compa ya esta muerto, mas aun no le han avisado



Ese compa es el presidente de Ucrania y el futuro tutor del que el Departamento de Estado USA designe como sustituto de Putin, que tendra que reportarle a el y Zelensky ya reportara a Washington.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Mar 2022)

*UCRANIA Y LA TRAMA DE LOS BIDEN
BURISMA | TRAFICO | CHANTAJE | SOBORNOS | BLANQUEO | LABORATORIOS *

AHORA QUE LA OFICIALIDAD Y AL MAINSTREAM

HA RECONOCIDO LA VEROSIMILITUD Y LA REALIDAD DEL

PORTATIL DEL INFIERNO DE HUNTER BIDEN





HAY QUE RECORDAR QUE ESTO NO SOLO VA DE UN HIJO RE RICO QUE SE TIRABA A FAMOSAS ( A TODAS DE HECHO)
QUE ESO EN EL FONDO A LA GENTE LE PARECE BIEN

SI QUE TAMBIEN ESTA LA INFAME SECUENCIA DE LA NIñA CHINITA VESTIDA CON UN LIGERO

SI ES EL. Y SI LUEGO PASA LO QUE OS PODEIS IMAGINAR

 ​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Mar 2022)

il Donaldo Trumpo

These fake news 
*ARE THE FOREIGN INTELLIGENCE OPERATION!!!*














il Donaldo Trumpo on GETTR : These fake news ARE the FOREIGN INTELLIGENCE OPERATION!!! https://rumble.com/vxsdgd-these-fake-news-are-the-foreign-intelligence-operation.html


These fake news ARE the FOREIGN INTELLIGENCE OPERATION!!!




gettr.com




​


----------



## Pinovski (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Don Meliton (19 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Rusia destruye en Mauripol una de las plantas metalúrgicas más grandes de Europa*
> El ejército ruso ha destruido casi por completo la *planta metalúrgica de Azovstal* en Mariupol (sur de Ucrania), una de las más grandes de Europa, según informaciones del Ministerio de Interior ucraniano.
> 
> "Según nuestras informaciones, *hemos perdido ese gigante económico*. Una de las plantas metalúrgicas más grandes de Europa ha sido sistemáticamente destruida", dijo el ministro de Interior, Vadym Denysenko.
> ...



No haber metido a los nazis en la planta y ahora no estaria destruida, para ir ganando la guerra lloran mucho estos ukros.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (19 Mar 2022)

Y despues del desfile ante el zar Puninano, les harán juicios sumarísimos por el genocidio del Dombas y les aplicarán la pena de muerte.

Antes de la "operación militar" los espías de la CIA ya soltarón la piulada de que los rusos tienen listas de gente para eliminar.


Desnazifíquese y desmilitarícese.


----------



## kelden (19 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Azovstal was destroyed
> 
> The Russian occupiers almost completely destroyed the Mariupol metallurgical plant Azovstal, one of the largest plants in Europe. It is impossible to restore the enterprise.



Alguna empresa rusochina va a hacer un negocio que te cagas con la reconstrucción ...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Mar 2022)

@sercorimo​
2 minutes ago
Now that Joe Biden’s president, the Times finally admits: Hunter’s laptop is real 

QUE EL PORTATIL DE HUNTER BIDEN ES TO MENTIRA

NEW YORK POST :

CONFIRAMADO: ES VERDA




@Physical_Digital_Soldier

*CLOSING ACT PARA CIERTA AGENCIA DE 3 LETRAS DICE 
Y COGE EL RELEVO la No eS esa Agencia*


 [C]los I _ng [A]ct _
__

​


----------



## Harman (19 Mar 2022)

¿Por qué se está produciendo ahora un barrido de LOM más o menos imparcial en Ucrania? Esto tiene una explicación. A diferencia de la propaganda oficial, estas personas dieron una imagen real de lo que estaba ocurriendo, apoyada por pruebas fotográficas y de vídeo. Y ahora, las cosas están tan mal con el ejército ucraniano que la gente está dispuesta a evitar la movilización lesionándose. La moral -si se puede llamar así- está cayendo en picado. El número de nazis ardientes está disminuyendo, simplemente se están eliminando. Para crear la imagen correcta en el campo de información, simplemente hay que eliminar todo lo alternativo. Por lo tanto, se supone que el siguiente paso será una persecución de los ciudadanos de a pie por parte del SBU, cuyos mensajeros serán revisados aleatoriamente para comprobar si están suscritos a fuentes de información rusas. Ten cuidado, será real. Es mejor escribir cada vez los canales que quieres en un buscador, en lugar de suscribirte a ellos. Limpia tu historial todo el tiempo. Para disimular, suscríbase a alguna propaganda ucraniana.

t.me/boris_rozhin/34216


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Mar 2022)

Pekín: La OTAN debería haber pasado a la historia con la desintegración de la URSS


Desde la Cancillería china subrayaron que la alianza no debería haberse retractado de sus promesas de no expandirse hacia el este.




actualidad.rt.com





la salida al Mediterráneo es la principal razón geoestratégica de Rusia.

Aunque Rusia parece un enorme país en el mapa , apenas tiene salida al mar puesto que el océano ártico está helado la mayor parte del año. Por eso tiene submarinos . Sólo puede salir por el mar de Azov al Mediterráneo o por el estrecho de Japón.

El cambio climático favorecería mucho a los rusos y los chinos . 














Los combates alcanzan el centro de Mariupol y Ucrania pierde el control del mar de Azov


----------



## Archimanguina (19 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



menuda hostia se ha pegao contra el suelo el piloto al eyectarse.


----------



## Harman (19 Mar 2022)

Los habitantes de los territorios liberados cuentan lo que han vivido.

"Nos echaron del sótano. Se emborrachaban todas las noches. Un soldado estaba muy borracho, no podía moverse, lo ataron a un poste. Donde está el hospital del distrito, hay un puente, cavaron un agujero profundo y arrojaron en él a los que estaban borrachos", dice la mujer.

"Los tanques estaban escondidos en zonas residenciales. Cualquiera que quisiera escapar recibía un disparo, un tiro por la espalda. Hay muchos muertos en la puerta de la tienda".

t.me/boris_rozhin/34211


----------



## Zhukov (19 Mar 2022)

*Testimonios de testigos que sobrevivieron después de visitar la "Biblioteca", la prisión de tortura de la SBU y" Azov " en el aeropuerto de Mariupol. (año 2014)*

Artem, quien fue capturado el 13 de junio en la ciudad de Mariupol, testifica: "Inmediatamente comenzaron a golpearlo, lo llevaron al aeropuerto y lo metieron en un refrigerador. Nos intimidaron. Todos llevaban máscaras. Fueron retenidos allí durante tres días, y luego llevados a la SBU. Nos quedamos con costillas rotas y sin asistencia médica. Utilizaron violencia física, pusieron armas en sus manos para dejar huellas dactilares e hicieron amenazas."

Algunos supervivientes dicen que los oficiales del SBU prefieren usar a otros soldados ucranianos para la tortura, pero las torturas tienen lugar en presencia suya.

Por ejemplo, Alexander, que fue capturado el 4 de agosto de 2014, cuenta cómo en presencia de oficiales de la SBU, fue estrangulado, torturado con descargas eléctricas y obligado a dispararse con una pistola: "Por la noche, lo golpearon y lo interrogaron. Los interrogatorios siempre se hacían de la misma forma. Uno de ellos duró diez horas. Durante este tiempo, no me dieron ni una gota de agua, me descargaron una pistola taser y me golpearon. Luego cambiaron sus tácticas de interrogatorio. Empezaron a estrangularme. Y así durante cinco días. Había representantes del SBU durante los interrogatorios. Había una provocación constante. Les dispararon. Le dispararon en la cabeza y lo enviaron a la celda. Luego se pusieron un arma en las manos para dispararse a sí mismos. Me golpearon hasta que apreté el gatillo, pero no tenía balas."

<...>

Otra víctima dice: "En el aeropuerto de Mariupol, nos mantuvieron en un refrigerador. Entraban, se apuntaban con un arma a la cabeza y disparaban cerca. Luego estaban los chicos, los pusieron en el suelo y les dispararon cerca de la cabeza. Otros han sido masacrados: los tendones de la pierna de un hombre fueron cortados, la cabeza de otro fue aplastada con la culata de un rifle y el cuero cabelludo fue abierto. Dijeron que no eras nadie y que no había forma de llamarte. No me dieron de comer, no me dieron agua, no me llevaron al baño durante dos días y no me dieron agua. Obligado a confesar terrorismo. No se prestó asistencia médica. Para todas las enfermedades — analgin."

<....>

También mencionan a menudo el aeropuerto de Mariupol, donde los prisioneros son mantenidos en un refrigerador industrial y torturados, y el aeropuerto de Kramatorsk.
La víctima Vadim cuenta cómo fue golpeado y amenazado con violencia con su familia: "Fui capturado el 28 de julio en el Ayuntamiento de Mariupol. Los llevaron al aeropuerto y los pusieron en el refrigerador. No podía respirar. Le golpearon en los riñones, las rodillas, perdió la conciencia y le rompieron las costillas. El guardia gritaba constantemente, y a menudo nos golpeaban. Amenazaron con matar a su familia y a su hija."

Denis, que fue capturado por la Guardia Nacional Ucraniana el 31 de julio de 2014, también cuenta sobre este lugar: "Me llevaron a Mariupol, al aeropuerto, donde me pusieron en congeladores discapacitados. No hay luz, todo el mundo está tumbado en el suelo de baldosas. Puertas de vacío-nada para respirar, sofocante, sofocante."

Otros dicen que el refrigerador se encendió para enfriarse, y la temperatura en él alcanzó menos cuatro. Alexander, que fue capturado el 4 de agosto de 2014, dice: "Me llevaron al refrigerador del aeropuerto. Algunos turnos se olvidan de apagar el refrigerador, y la temperatura en él alcanza menos cuatro."

<...>

La víctima Vladimir fue capturada el 4 de septiembre de 2014 por personas vestidas de civil con pasamontañas en la cabeza y transportada al aeropuerto de Mariupol. Nos cuenta: "Después de mi llegada, me llevaron a las instalaciones y comenzaron a burlarse de mí, a golpearme con una pistola taser en el antebrazo y en la zona del corazón. Ahogar. Justo con la bolsa, bajaron la cabeza en alguna parte, hasta que comenzaron a perder el conocimiento. Después de todo esto, se vieron obligados a firmar unos papeles. Me negué. Me llevaron a una celda. Al día siguiente me sacaron de nuevo. Se colocó un trapo húmedo en la cara y se vertió agua sobre ella. Empecé a sofocarme, y me llevaron y me dispararon con pistolas taser de nuevo para hacerme sofocar más. Me golpearon en la espalda muy fuerte. Después de eso, los riñones duelen durante mucho tiempo.
Después de eso, fueron llevados a Dnepr - 1 cerca de Dnepropetrovsk, donde se encuentra su campo de entrenamiento. Nos intimidaban, nos humillaban, arrojaban a la gente a agujeros con serpientes, nos obligaban a cavar tumbas. El acoso era muy fuerte en la gente, las palabras no pueden transmitir eso."

El 19 de marzo fueron llevados a un centro de detención temporal. Después de eso, nadie llamó a interrogatorios, nadie vino a hacer preguntas. Entonces me condenaron."

Del informe de la Fundación para la Investigación de la Democracia
*"Crímenes de guerra cometidos por las fuerzas de seguridad ucranianas: tortura y trato inhumano a los residentes de Donbass"*
Autor Maxim Grigoriev - ГРИГОРЬЕВ

A continuación se puede encontrar otro informe de Maxim Grigoriev, que recogió pruebas para juicios por crímenes de guerra. Contiene evidencia para 2017-2020. Citas anteriores, del informe sobre delitos cometidos en 2014-2016.

Lea el informe " Fascismo ordinario. Crímenes de Guerra y Violaciones de Derechos Humanos de Ucrania 2017-2020"




__





Обыкновенный фашизм: Украинские военные преступления и нарушения прав человека (2017-2020)


Обыкновенный фашизм: Украинские военные преступления и нарушения прав человека (2017-2020)




xn----7sbpbaoaekcpshybgimhugp5z.org


----------



## kelden (19 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


>



Seguro que el @PokemonVilnius ha rascao alguna comisión ....


----------



## piru (19 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Estoy por mandárselo al Chusco. Le quedaría guay en su hilo ponzi.




Pongamos el Título del himno y la letra para que se entienda mejor el significado:


LA SANTA GUERRA

De pie, gran patria
de pie hacia la mortal batalla,
*contra las oscuras fuerzas fascistas*,
contra las hordas del mal.

_¡Hagamos que nuestra ira
azote como una ola!

La guerra del pueblo,
¡Una guerra sagrada!_

Repeleremos a los estranguladores
de las ideas ardientes.
Violadores, saqueadores,
torturadores del pueblo.

Las alas oscuras no osarán
volar sobre la Madre Patria.
¡Y sus vastos campos
no se atreverán a pisotear!

A la podrida inmundicia fascista
le meteremos una bala en la frente.

¡Para tal escoria,
forjaremos un ataúd!



Detalle: NO es un himno victorioso, es un himno de resistencia, fue una improvisación creada en 1941 para levantar la moral de las tropas que iban al frente, a una guerra de resultado incierto.

Los rusos se ponen de pie cuando suena.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Rusia destruye en Mauripol una de las plantas metalúrgicas más grandes de Europa*
> El ejército ruso ha destruido casi por completo la *planta metalúrgica de Azovstal* en Mariupol (sur de Ucrania), una de las más grandes de Europa, según informaciones del Ministerio de Interior ucraniano.
> 
> "Según nuestras informaciones, *hemos perdido ese gigante económico*. Una de las plantas metalúrgicas más grandes de Europa ha sido sistemáticamente destruida", dijo el ministro de Interior, Vadym Denysenko.
> ...



Mariupol es una ciudad de las repúblicas rebeldes (Donetsk), ya no es ucraniana. Quien la tendrá que reconstruir será Rusia me parece…


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Mar 2022)

para los chinos y los rusos el cambio climático es lo mejor que les podría pasar y por lo tanto lo peor que les podría pasar a sus enemigos. 

ahí está la cuestión ! 









Hacia la ruta del Ártico


En agosto de 2017, el buque metanero ruso Cristophe de Margerie navegó desde Noruega hasta Corea del Sur a través del Ártico en tan solo 19 días, un 30%




elordenmundial.com






En agosto de 2017, el buque metanero ruso Cristophe de Margerie navegó desde Noruega hasta Corea del Sur a través del Ártico en tan solo 19 días, un 30% más rápido que la ruta que cruza el canal de Suez. Fue el primero en lograrlo sin ayuda de un barco rompehielos. Un año después, en enero de 2018, otro navío ruso, el Eduard Toll, logró recorrer la distancia que separa Corea del Sur del puerto de Sabetta (Rusia) en mitad del invierno. También era el primero que conseguía hacerlo en esa época del año. El nexo de unión entre ambas expediciones es el calentamiento global provocado por el cambio climático.



Y es que la ruta marítima del Norte (_Northern Sea Route_ o NSR en inglés), igualmente conocida como el paso del Noreste, la que une los océanos Atlántico y Pacífico a través del Ártico, siempre ha sido una quimera para los mandatarios rusos. Los primeros intentos para hacer de la ruta del Norte una realidad se remontan al siglo XVII, aunque no fue hasta después de la Revolución rusa de 1917, momento en que la Unión Soviética quedó aislada de las potencias occidentales y la radio y los rompehielos aparecieron, cuando Rusia consiguió de manera definitiva hacer navegable la ruta del mar del Norte.



No obstante, hasta la fecha cruzar el Ártico requería el uso de grandes navíos que abrieran paso a través de la fuerte capa de hielo y, por consiguiente, elevados costes. Eso, sumado a la escasa cantidad de días en los que la ruta era transitable, provocó que en la práctica el paso del Noreste nunca fuera una opción para la actividad comercial, que siguió haciendo uso de la ruta que pasa por el canal de Suez. Ahora, con el deshielo de los casquetes polares, que se derriten a una velocidad sin precedentes, navegar a través del Ártico es más rápido, más sencillo, más estable y, sobre todo, más barato, por lo que se espera que en los próximos años el tráfico de la ruta del Norte aumente exponencialmente a medida que gane importancia en el panorama del comercio mundial.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (19 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Rusia destruye en Mauripol una de las plantas metalúrgicas más grandes de Europa*
> El ejército ruso ha destruido casi por completo la *planta metalúrgica de Azovstal* en Mariupol (sur de Ucrania), una de las más grandes de Europa, según informaciones del Ministerio de Interior ucraniano.
> 
> "Según nuestras informaciones, *hemos perdido ese gigante económico*. Una de las plantas metalúrgicas más grandes de Europa ha sido sistemáticamente destruida", dijo el ministro de Interior, Vadym Denysenko.
> ...




¿Nuestras? este se cree que Ucrania va a seguir existiendo despues de esta guerra.


----------



## kelden (19 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Ese compa es el presidente de Ucrania y el futuro tutor del que el Departamento de Estado USA designe como sustituto de Putin, que tendra que reportarle a el y Zelensky ya reportara a Washington.



Ya sabes como acabó el Zar que pusieron los polacos en Moscú, no?


----------



## McNulty (19 Mar 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Este compa ya esta muerto, mas aun no le han avisado



Ya es que ni se curran el decorado, las hojas de los árboles ni se mueven. Ponen una foto y palante. Occidente tiene unas tragaderas impresionantes.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (19 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ya sabes como acabó el Zar que pusieron los polacos en Moscú, no?




Lo devolvieron a trocitos en un cañón disparando dirección a Polonia.


----------



## silenus (19 Mar 2022)

Rusia eleva la tensión al lanzar un misil hipersónico cerca de la frontera con la OTAN


Moscú asegura que utilizó este tipo de proyectil para destruir un depósito de armas y de municiones en el occidente de Ucrania.




www.mundiario.com


----------



## delhierro (19 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


>



¿ No eran los rusos los que se estaban quedando sin camiones ? 

Al menos que los pinten de verde militar, de otra forma estaran haciendo que los rusos disparen a coches civiles ¿ no ?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Archimanguina (19 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Buena vista, si es un C-90 .
> 
> 
> 
> C90-CR (M3.5)



que nos los manden de vuelta via ceuta cuando les sea posible.


----------



## element (19 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Sin duda las elecciones más limpias son en Rusia.
> Aunque les falta para llegar al nivel de China.





Ese es el problema.

Antes la democracia en Occidente se daba por supuesta, ahora hay que compararse con Rusia o China para defender el mal menor.

Es desolador.


----------



## delhierro (19 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> "*Es imaginable que (el presidente ruso Vladimir) Putin haya dado personalmente la orden para destruir toda la ciudad.* El objetivo de Putin no es desmilitarizar Ucrania sino desindustrializarla y que tengamos que volver a construir nuestras plantas en las próximas décadas", agregó



Que no se preocupe por Mariupol, ha dejado de ser de Ucrania...posiblemente para siempre.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (19 Mar 2022)

Sobre el misil hipersónico Kinzhal que Rusia dice que disparó contra Ucrania, el profesor Clarke dijo que el arma viaja entre cinco y diez veces la velocidad del sonido.

"Eso significa que no puedes defenderte de eso", agrega.

"No puedes verlo. No puedes prepararte para eso. Parece que lo usaron contra una instalación subterránea en el área de la región de Ivano-Frankivsk".

"Estos misiles fueron desarrollados ante la perspectiva de una guerra apocalíptica entre las superpotencias.


----------



## Zhukov (19 Mar 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Rusia eleva la tensión al lanzar un misil hipersónico cerca de la frontera con la OTAN
> 
> 
> Moscú asegura que utilizó este tipo de proyectil para destruir un depósito de armas y de municiones en el occidente de Ucrania.
> ...



El búnker ese de municiones era un depósito de bombas atómicas durante la Unión Soviética, es una demostración de la capacidad rusa. 

Más detalles en el parte de hoy, cuando se publique, como comparación, este es un búnker similar en Crimea









Ядерный арсенал Феодосия-13, Кизилташ, "Объект 712"


Этот, затеряный в горах Крыма между Феодосией и Старым Крымом, стратегический объект представляет достаточный интерес для истории становления ядерного щита СССР и 12 ГУ Министерства обороны прежде всего потому, что будучи построенным одним из первых отражает тогдашний уровень развития технологии…




starcom68.livejournal.com


----------



## WasP (19 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Es lo que pasa cuando revientas edificios así... aunque a algunos les haga mucha gracia y se la ponga muy dura lo de los cohetes...



Creía que la derecha se preocupaba por los niños, siempre los sacan a colación cuando quieren imponer sus putas normas moralistas. Se ve que mutilarles o matarles es menos malo que los valores que la izquierda quiera inculcarles...


----------



## Homero+10 (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (19 Mar 2022)

Muchas personas con pancartas, símbolos de la "Z" y la "V" y banderas marcharon por el centro de Ereván al ritmo de un tambor. Los manifestantes se han trasladado a la embajada rusa en Armenia, donde incluso han bailado la famosa danza "Kochari" frente a la entrada del edificio.

t.me/sashakots/30113

_Videos en el enlace_


----------



## kikoseis (19 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Exmilitares españoles cruzan Europa para alistarse en la milicia.
> 
> «Vamos a Ucrania a hacer lo que sabemos hacer». Con esta contundencia habla uno de los exmilitares españoles que estos días se preparan para viajar al frente y plantar cara a la invasión rusa.
> 
> ...



Detenidos 8 españoles por combatir en Ucrania junto a los prorrusos


Se les imputa la participación en delitos de asesinato, tenencia de armas y explosivos y actos que atentan contra “la neutralidad” de España en el exterior. Los arrestados regresaron recientemente a España tras participar en combates en regiones como Lugansk y Donetsk.







__





Detenidos 8 españoles por combatir en Ucrania junto a los prorrusos


Se les imputa la participación en delitos de asesinato, tenencia de armas y explosivos y actos que atentan contra "la neutralidad" de España en el exterior. L



sakerlatam.es





Vaya, vaya ...


----------



## kikepm (19 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> El término _covidiota_ es muy amplio. Eh, que yo soy muy raro. Debo encajar en 0,7% de la población. *Pro-bozalero-FFP2*, anti-inoculaciones, anti-farma, que cree que el coronavirus es de laboratorio y ha sido creado para jodernos.



En esto más bien encajas con el 99,7%... pero poco te empapaste de la información ofrecida en el hilo del COVID:


Máscaras faciales para prevenir la transmisión comunitaria de infecciones respiratorias virales: una revisión rápida de la evidencia utilizando análisis bayesianoPerski, Olga et al.01/05/20METAQEIOSFace masks to prevent community transmission of viral respiratory infections: A rapid evidence review using Bayesian analysisRevisión mediante un enfoque estadístico bayesiano de 11 Ensayos Controlados Aleatorizados (ECA) y 10 Estudios Observacionales realizados entre 2.004 y 2.018, en 9 países y 29.387 participantes, sobre la efectividad del uso de mascarillas faciales en entornos comunitarios, .
*La evidencia disponible de los ECA es ambigua en cuanto a si el uso o no de mascarillas en entornos comunitarios da como resultado una reducción de las infecciones respiratorias virales confirmadas clínicamente o por laboratorio.*
Los estudios observacionales arrojan evidencia de una asociación negativa entre el uso de mascarillas y las Enfermedades Similares a la Gripe, con un alto riesgo de sesgo de confusión y de informe.Distanciamiento físico, máscaras faciales y protección ocular para prevenir la transmisión de persona a persona del SARS-CoV-2 y COVID-19: una revisión sistemática y un metanálisisChu, Derek K., et al.01/06/20METATHE LANCETDEFINE_MERevisión sistemática de 172 estudios observacionales y 44 estudios comparativos relevantes en 16 países y 25.697 participantes, sobre distanciamiento físico, máscaras faciales y protección ocular en relación a la propagación de COVID-19, SARS y MERS en entornos comunitarios y de atención médica.
La transmisión de virus es menor con un distanciamiento físico de 1 m o más, en comparación con una distancia de menos de 1 m (certeza moderada). La protección aumenta a medida que se alarga la distancia (certeza moderada). El uso de mascarillas podría resultar en una gran reducción en el riesgo de infección *(certeza baja)*, con asociaciones más fuertes con respiradores N95 o similares en comparación con mascarillas quirúrgicas desechables o similares *(certeza baja)*. La protección ocular también se asocia con menos infección (baja certeza)Intervenciones físicas para interrumpir o reducir la propagación de los virus respiratoriosJefferson, Tom et al.20/11/20METACOCHRANEhttps://www.cochranelibrary.com/cdsr/doi/10.1002/14651858.CD006207.pub5/full?contentLanguage=enRevisión de 67 Ensayos Controlados Aleatorizados (ECAs) con búsquedas hasta el 1 de abril de 2020 en CENTRAL, PubMed, Embase, CINAHL, ClinicalTrials.gov y el portal ICTRP de la OMS, sobre intervenciones físicas para prevenir la transmisión de virus respiratorios, ninguno realizado durante la pandemia de covid-19.
*El uso de mascarillas médicas probablemente no supone una diferencia en la cantidad de personas que se contagian de gripe confirmada por una prueba de laboratorio (certeza moderada), en comparación con no utilizar una mascarilla.*
Es probable que el uso de mascarillas N95/FFP2 comparada con una médica/quirúrgica suponga poca o ninguna diferencia en la cantidad de personas con gripe confirmada en laboratorio (certeza moderada).Transmisión al aire libre del SARS-CoV-2 y otros virus respiratorios: una revisión sistemáticaCeleste Bulfone, Tommaso et al.29/11/20METAJOURNAL OF INFECTIOUS DISEASESOutdoor Transmission of SARS-CoV-2 and Other Respiratory Viruses: A Systematic ReviewRevisión sistemática de Artículos Revisados por Pares indexados en PubMed, EMBASE y Web of Science y Preprints en Europa PMC hasta el 12 de agosto de 2020 sobre casos de transmisión humana de SARS-CoV-2. De los 12 que cumplen con los criterios de inclusión, 5 están relacionados con el SARS-CoV-2.
*Se encuentra que menos del 10 % de las transmisiones informadas ocurren en entornos al aire libre, menos del 5 % de los casos están relacionados con ocupaciones al aire libre y las probabilidades de transmisión o superpropagación son mucho menores al aire libre. La probabilidad de que un caso primario transmita COVID-19 en un entorno cerrado es 18,7 veces mayor en comparación con un entorno al aire libre.*
En general, factores como la duración y la frecuencia del contacto personal, la falta de equipo de protección personal y las reuniones ocasionales en el interior durante una experiencia mayoritariamente al aire libre se asocian con informes de infección al aire libre.


----------



## Gotthard (19 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> ❌ Our soldiers near Popasna shot down the "POINT-U" MANPADS
> 
> It turns out that the missile is easily knocked down by the Stinger MANPADS
> 
> ...



Vaya foto raruna a tope. Dicen que es un misil, pero lleva rejillas de frenado balístico. Como este de aqui que aterrizo en un bosque.




Misterio... si, se parece un Iskander pero lo que no nos dicen es que es treinta veces mas pequeño. ¿Pero que cojones se supone que es?




Lo que nos faltaba por ver. Son vehiculos señuelo que acompañan a los iskander lo que hacen es en la aproximación final, seguir la trayectoria por encima del Iskander emitiendo infrarrojo y señalizacion radar a tope para cubrir el vuelo del verdadero misil. Parece ser que se lanzan desde dentro del iskander (esto con pinzas, no se me ocurre como los pueden alojar, ver link abajo), el iskander lleva un cojon de contramedidas en la ojiva, pero son de tipo "chaff" es decir, lo que hace es crear una nube de virutas de papel de alumino.









Ucrania encuentra la nueva y misteriosa arma rusa: ojivas de señuelo con forma de dardos


La munición en cuestión consiste en unos señuelos que salen de los misiles balísticos rusos para engañar a los sistemas de defensa antiaérea ucraniana.




www.businessinsider.es





En fin, que cada vez que haya ataque con Iskander es esperado que salgan videos de estos pepinos contenedores de contramedidas.

Para saber de Iskander:









Iskander Tactical Ballistic Missile System


The Iskander (Nato: SS-26 Stone) is a tactical ballistic missile system being manufactured by the Federal State Unitary Enterprise, ...




thaimilitaryandasianregion.blogspot.com


----------



## Homero+10 (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (19 Mar 2022)

.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (19 Mar 2022)

Otra pandilla que el imperio de los mil años se queda en tarde de merienda.


----------



## kikoseis (19 Mar 2022)

Claro.
Doble moral.


----------



## El-Mano (19 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Sistema antimisiles de fabricación rusa destruido por misiles rusos. Lógico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Capados, y también algo "desactualizados" por el paso del tiempo.


----------



## Homero+10 (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (19 Mar 2022)

Ahora que Argelia no quitara el gas, al menos nos quedará el ruso, o no???


----------



## Sir Torpedo (19 Mar 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



COMO, no me joda, de donde ha sacado esa noticia.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (19 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ahora que Argelia no quitara el gas, al menos nos quedará el ruso, o no???



¡¡Me cago en mis muertos!! estamos jodidos pero biemn.

Ahora espero que a los subnormales de la OTAN no les de por invadir Argelia.


----------



## Homero+10 (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (19 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> COMO, no me joda, de donde ha sacado esa noticia.




Al tiempo ! que es poco


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Mar 2022)

Las putitas uropedas se están haciendo el hara kiri


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Posiblemente en este barco "hundido" por los ucros iban también todos los generales rusos "abatidos" por los ucronazis.



Posiblemente y como descubriste en el caso de tu "madre", tu "padre" tampoco lo sea.


----------



## Harman (19 Mar 2022)

Desde Mykolaiv se informa de que se ha lanzado un nuevo ataque con misiles contra instalaciones de las AFU.

t.me/boris_rozhin/34227


----------



## Gonzalor (19 Mar 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



”Seguiré trabajando” dice la tucana, como si alguna vez en su puta vida hubiese trabajado en algo.


----------



## Harman (19 Mar 2022)

Algo se está quemando bien en la orilla izquierda de Dnipropetrovsk.

t.me/boris_rozhin/34226

_Foto en el enlace_


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (19 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ”Seguiré trabajando” dice la tucana, como si alguna vez en su puta vida hubiese trabajado en algo.



Pero los gilipollas son los remeros que financian esta distopia


----------



## Michael_Knight (19 Mar 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> No haber metido a los nazis en la planta y ahora no estaria destruida, para ir ganando la guerra lloran mucho estos ukros.



Hombre, digo yo que la culpa es del que tira las bombas, esto es como si dices cuando ETA atentó contra el Cuartel de Zaragoza asesinando a cinco niños "no haber metido niños en un Cuartel"


----------



## Teuro (19 Mar 2022)

Nachiete dijo:


> Esto cómo funciona y qué significaría en esta guerra?



Pues que básicamente todos los móviles de Rusia solo van a servir para hacer llamadas, y a lo peor ni para eso.


----------



## Harman (19 Mar 2022)

Potentes explosiones en Zaporizhzhya

t.me/boris_rozhin/34225

_Foto en el enlace_


----------



## Homero+10 (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Michael_Knight (19 Mar 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Traducción: me la pela totalmente, palmadita en la espalda y a otra cosa, ni de coña voy a dejar mi puesto de ministra por esto del sahara.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (19 Mar 2022)

Ucronazis at work


----------



## Harman (19 Mar 2022)

Poca gente se ha dado cuenta, pero la agencia de noticias Xinhua y otros medios de comunicación chinos en ruso se han integrado en Yandex.News, aparentemente para sustituir a los medios de comunicación extranjeros.

t.me/boris_rozhin/34223


----------



## Aurkitu (19 Mar 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> En esto más bien encajas con el 99,7%... pero poco te empapaste de la información ofrecida en el hilo del COVID:
> 
> 
> Máscaras faciales para prevenir la transmisión comunitaria de infecciones respiratorias virales: una revisión rápida de la evidencia utilizando análisis bayesianoPerski, Olga et al.01/05/20METAQEIOSFace masks to prevent community transmission of viral respiratory infections: A rapid evidence review using Bayesian analysisRevisión mediante un enfoque estadístico bayesiano de 11 Ensayos Controlados Aleatorizados (ECA) y 10 Estudios Observacionales realizados entre 2.004 y 2.018, en 9 países y 29.387 participantes, sobre la efectividad del uso de mascarillas faciales en entornos comunitarios, .
> ...



OT

No, no encajo. La gente la lleva no se para qué la verdad. FFP2/3, bien puesta en interiores. Leí algunas de esas fuentes o similares, ya sabes que estudios hay para todos los gustos, que eran sobre mascarillas quirúrgicas, _barbijo_s. Las propios estudios diferenciaban la efectividad de filtración y catalogaban como EPI a las que ya conocemos, así de memoria.









47 studies confirm ineffectiveness of masks for COVID and 32 more confirm their negative health effects - LifeSite


Young children being forced to wear masks is of particular concern.




www.lifesitenews.com





Sí, me conozco la historia...hipoxia.

Bien usadas son efectivas, y como hacen los asiáticos, si fuéramos un poco más considerados cuando estuviésemos resfriados o en época de pasa nos las pondríamos en la calle con síntomas. Aquí siempre ha ido el estornudar en medio del metro, y _reforzar el sistema inmunitario de la comunidad_. Será muy difícil con nuestra mentalidad cambiarlo.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (19 Mar 2022)

Así podría quedar Ucrania políticamente después de la guerra. En el mapa aparecen las dos zonas rusófona y ucraniana en general creo que delimitadas correctamente, pero junto a la frontera de Eslovaquia a una parte de la región de Rutenia la ponen también como rusófona cosa que no me cuadra ¿alguien sabe si esa zona es efectivamente pro-russki ?...


----------



## Impresionante (19 Mar 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Éstos son globalistas ya abiertamente


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Mar 2022)

_-Vladimir Putin tiene pánico a la posibilidad de ser derrocado por una revolución en Rusia inspirada en el ejemplo de libertad y democracia de Ucrania, ha dicho Boris Johnson.

Johnson debería unirse al teatro de comedia con Zelensky en función doble.

- ¿Por qué no entienden que Putin es amado por la mayoría de los rusos que recuerdan los años 90? _


----------



## Teuro (19 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Los yankis tienen que estar tomando nota de esto. Una salva de 30 de esos en su versión naval te funden todo un grupo de combate (portaviones más escoltas). Si hace 20 días tenían pocas ganas de guerra, cada día que pasa tienen unas pocas menos.



Deben de estar ahora mismo los laboratorios armamentísticos norteamericanos trabajando a tres turnos y sin techo presupuestario.


----------



## Gotthard (19 Mar 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Suena a.... va, ya he soltado mi tweet de cara a la galeria... ahora a seguir avriendo jrande que si no mi sueldazo y mi piso de 400 m2 a costa de los gilipollas remeros españoles peligra.


----------



## Teuro (19 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> se refieren a que Polonia y Dinamarca, entre otros países, están hablando de mandar tropas intermediadoras de paz, para impedir que Putin consuma su propósito de genocidio y limpieza étnica en Ucrania



Se está haciendo limpieza étnica de ucranianos, no con hornos crematorios, sino expulsándolos a la UE.


----------



## Teuro (19 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Se penso la union con Portugal, pero se hizo con el reino de Aragon, que estaba en bancarrota y rodeado de enemigos europeos dispuestos a trocearlos, la opcion portuguesa era mas rentable economicamente y militarmente (flota lusitana).
> 
> PD- Castilla de Aragon solo saco buenos diplomaticos y contactos europeos, nada mas, bueno si problemas, pero la vida es asi !!!.



No había otra solución que la unión con el Reino de Aragón. El riesgo de dejarlo por libre significaba que Zaragoza y Valencia fueran ciudades francesas con el riesgo que eso supondría para la propia España.


----------



## El-Mano (19 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Vaya foto raruna a tope. Dicen que es un misil, pero lleva rejillas de frenado balístico. Como este de aqui que aterrizo en un bosque.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 990424
> 
> ...



Creo que las contramedidas que llevan, es esto:





__





Cargando…






www.infodefensa.com


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (19 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Joder no les quieren en ningun sitio jajaja


----------



## Gotthard (19 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Hombre, digo yo que la culpa es del que tira las bombas, esto es como si dices cuando ETA atentó contra el Cuartel de Zaragoza asesinando a cinco niños "no haber metido niños en un Cuartel"



Si la GC supiera que venian a volarles la casa cuartel ¿Crees que no habrian evacuado a los niños y mujeres?

Los ucranianos saben que se les viene encima seguro y usan a los civiles como escudo.

Esa es la diferencia fundamental.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## katiuss (19 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Así podría quedar Ucrania políticamente después de la guerra. En el mapa aparecen las dos zonas rusófona y ucraniana en general creo que delimitadas correctamente, pero junto a la frontera de Eslovaquia a una parte de la región de Rutenia la ponen también como rusófona cosa que no me cuadra ¿alguien sabe si esa zona es efectivamente pro-russki ?...



Olvídate de amor eterno del pueblo llano con los dirigentes rusos incluso en las zonas rusofonas...


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (19 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Eso es de hace meses.


----------



## kelden (19 Mar 2022)

Acostumbraos .... este es el mundo que se nos viene:



Dos chinos, un panchito venezolano y solo falta el ruso dando saltos de rodillas por el escenario .....    Fijaos bien en la tia de la derecha ....


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Mar 2022)

Aqui se masca la tragedia...Y no ha y Mac


----------



## arriondas (19 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _-Vladimir Putin tiene pánico a la posibilidad de ser derrocado por una revolución en Rusia inspirada en el ejemplo de libertad y democracia de Ucrania, ha dicho Boris Johnson.
> 
> Johnson debería unirse al teatro de comedia con Zelensky en función doble.
> 
> - ¿Por qué no entienden que Putin es amado por la mayoría de los rusos que recuerdan los años 90? _



Boris the Spider no debió ver el concierto de ayer en el Estadio Luzhniki. En el estadio y aledaños había mas de 200000 moscovitas. ¿Nos acordamos de la reacción de muchos españoles durante el prusés de 2017? Pues multipliquemos con cinco, cuanto menos.


----------



## El amigo (19 Mar 2022)

kikoseis dijo:


> Detenidos 8 españoles por combatir en Ucrania junto a los prorrusos
> 
> 
> Se les imputa la participación en delitos de asesinato, tenencia de armas y explosivos y actos que atentan contra “la neutralidad” de España en el exterior. Los arrestados regresaron recientemente a España tras participar en combates en regiones como Lugansk y Donetsk.
> ...



Se puede hacer.
Es una putada pero es así. Y si ya se que no se hará igual que los que han combatido o combaten con los ucranianos. Pero son cuestiones de política exterior...e intereses.


----------



## Michael_Knight (19 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Si la GC supiera que venian a volarles la casa cuartel ¿Crees que no habrian evacuado a los niños y mujeres?
> 
> Los ucranianos saben que se les viene encima seguro y usan a los civiles como escudo.
> 
> Esa es la diferencia fundamental.



A ver, los civiles están tan tranquilos en su puta ciudad y en sus putas casas, los que vienen a destruir su ciudad y sus casas son los rusos. 

¿En serio no entiendes esto?


----------



## Michael_Knight (19 Mar 2022)

Los ucranianos matan a un teniente general ruso, el de mayor rango de los abatidos durante la guerra


----------



## El amigo (19 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> A ver, los civiles están tan tranquilos en su puta ciudad y en sus putas casas, los que vienen a destruir su ciudad y sus casas son los rusos.
> 
> ¿En serio no entiendes esto?



Lo entiende pero le da igual. Considera que Rusia tiene todo el derecho de bombardear, invadir y masacrar a los ucranianos.
Los libera, como dicen por aquí. Los libera de la vida , claro ...


----------



## Harman (19 Mar 2022)

El cuartel general de defensa territorial del DNR confirma la captura de Ugledar.

t.me/mig41/15113


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Mar 2022)

Lees a los analistas militares y todos están de acuerdo en que orcorrusia esta haciendo un orcorridi espantoso. Luego vienes aquí y que si los hipermisiles de cavitación, que si el estratovolcano de yellowstone, los chechenos, nukear Polonia

Pero qué retrasaos sois


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Mar 2022)

Vivimos rodeados de mentiras y desinformación 










Así cambia el mapamundi cuando ajustas los países a su tamaño real y no a la proyección de Mercator


Mercator sacrificó la exactitud geográfica por precisión navegante. En el camino asentó como canon un mapa que engrandece a algunos países en claro detrimento...




magnet.xataka.com


----------



## arriondas (19 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Aqui se masca la tragedia...Y no ha y Mac



Los argelinos se han mosqueado. Bien Pedrito, bien...


----------



## kelden (19 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Pues que básicamente todos los móviles de Rusia solo van a servir para hacer llamadas, y a lo peor ni para eso.



Bah ... ya discurrirán algo. El teléfono móvil lo inventaron ellos.

Leonid Kuprianóvich - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Gotthard (19 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> A ver, los civiles están tan tranquilos en su puta ciudad y en sus putas casas, los que vienen a destruir su ciudad y sus casas son los rusos.
> 
> ¿En serio no entiendes esto?



Claro, porque este conflicto surge de la nada a finales de 2021 y se origina porque Vladimir se levanta una mañana con dolor de riñonada y decide que va a invadir Ucrania para satisfacer su ego imperialista.

Antes los civiles rusos estaban de viviendo de puta madre tras el golpe de estado nacionalista de 2014 ahi bajo la vigilancia, detenciones y torturas de los neonazis del Batallón de Azov. Ahora llega el ajuste de cuentas y los de Azov en vez de irse al perimetro para no perjudicar a los civiles se les meten en las casas y retienen a los civiles. Las casas se reconstruyen, los asesinatos del Batallón de Azov no resucitan.


----------



## kelden (19 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Deben de estar ahora mismo los laboratorios armamentísticos norteamericanos trabajando a tres turnos y sin techo presupuestario.



No lo dudes.


----------



## El_Suave (19 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Las putitas uropedas se están haciendo el hara kiri



Las putitas uropedas  se  nos están haciendo el hara kiri


----------



## Michael_Knight (19 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Claro, porque este conflicto surge de la nada a finales de 2021 y se origina porque Vladimir se levanta una mañana con dolor de riñonada y decide que va a invadir Ucrania para satisfacer su ego imperialista.
> 
> Antes los civiles rusos estaban de viviendo de puta madre desde 2014 ahi bajo la vigilancia, detenciones y torturas de los neonazis del Batallón de Azov. Ahora llega el ajuste de cuentas y los de Azov en vez de irse al perimetro para no perjudicar a los civiles se les meten en las casas y retienen a los civiles. Las casas se reconstruyen, los asesinatos del Batallón de Azov no resucitan.



Dabuti, ¿eres tú?


----------



## El amigo (19 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los argelinos se han mosqueado. Bien Pedrito, bien...



Como he dicho antes....tiene que haber algo más , para cambiar un criterio que seguía durante los últimos 45 años...


----------



## El amigo (19 Mar 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Las putitas uropedas  se  nos están haciendo el hara kiri



Tengo curiosidad de que país sois. Porque siendo español y proruso es un síntoma de retraso mental, siendo sudamericano o centroamericano hasta cierto punto lo puedo entender.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Tengo curiosidad de que país sois. Porque siendo español y proruso es un síntoma de retraso mental, siendo sudamericano o centroamericano hasta cierto punto lo puedo entender.



Decia el Abate Marchena que el destino de todo español ilustrado era terminar exiliado en Londres o Paris.


----------



## Argentium (19 Mar 2022)

El 24 de marzo, que viene a Bruselas, nuestro Amo y Señor, Joe Biden, a poner personalmente en sumisión absoluta a sus vasallos europeos, será un día muy peligroso para todos los ciudadanos europeos, seremos sodomisados por nuestro bien, por la libertad, la paz, la democracia y la gran vida de nuestros dirigentes a costa de nuestra vida, que para ellos es irrelevante. NI OLVIDO NI PERDON 

*Bloqueo total*
*Polonia propuso a la Unión Europea imponer una prohibición total de comerciar con Rusia*, según confirmó el primer ministro polaco, Mateus Morawiecki, quien además pidió sanciones más duras a Moscú.

“Polonia propone agregar un bloqueo comercial a este paquete de sanciones lo antes posible, (incluidos) sus dos puertos marítimos... pero también una prohibición del comercio terrestre. Cortar completamente el comercio de Rusia obligaría a Rusia a considerar si sería mejor detener esta guerra cruel”, declaró Morawiecki.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (19 Mar 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Olvídate de amor eterno del pueblo llano con los dirigentes rusos incluso en las zonas rusofonas...



Sí muy bien, pero no era eso lo que preguntaba


----------



## Harman (19 Mar 2022)

El coronel Sergei Sukharev, comandante del 331º Regimiento Aerotransportado de las Tropas Aerotransportadas, murió durante una misión de combate. Así lo informó GTRK Kostroma.

t.me/boris_rozhin/34230


----------



## kelden (19 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> A ver, los civiles están tan tranquilos en su puta ciudad y en sus putas casas, los que vienen a destruir su ciudad y sus casas son los rusos.
> 
> ¿En serio no entiendes esto?



Lo mismo debían pensar los rusos que quedaron en la parte conquistada por los nazis en 1941 cuando llegó el contraataque: coño ... que nos dejen en paz estos rusos, que ya nos hemos acostumbrao a los nazis y vivimos muy tranquilos.  

Que se yo .... con las perrerías que les han hecho durante los pasados 8 años los ukronazis (la última usarlos de escudos humanos en las ciudades) a lo mejor piensan que todo esto es un mal necesario para conseguir la liberación.


----------



## Michael_Knight (19 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Como he dicho antes....tiene que haber algo más , para cambiar un criterio que seguía durante los últimos 45 años...



A Lady Tucán se lo han contado, de ahí su tibia reacción, a Belarra y a Montero no creo que les hayan contado nada, para variar.


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Mar 2022)

Ucranios vuelan un puente cerca de la frontera rusa para que no puedan entrar orcotrenes


----------



## Harman (19 Mar 2022)

Hay informes de que nuestras fuerzas han tomado Ugledar. Dado que la ruta Ugledar-Velyka Novoselka había sido cortada dos años antes y que se había anunciado la captura de Vodyanyi al norte de Ugledar, la retirada de las AFU de Ugledar era cuestión de tiempo. Lo más probable es que se arrastraran de vuelta a Bogoyavlenka.
Sin embargo, esperaremos a las fotos y al vídeo de Ugledar para que no sea como el "Popasna totalmente capturado" de hace una semana.

t.me/boris_rozhin/34229


----------



## Impresionante (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (19 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Ucranios vuelan un puente cerca de la frontera rusa para que no puedan entrar orcotrenes



Destrozan su país cuando Han perdido la guerra, hdp


----------



## Harman (19 Mar 2022)

Como dicen, un aire acondicionado explotó en Luhansk...
Parece que todo un almacén de aires acondicionados ha explotado aquí.
Los bromistas de Kalibr se han extinguido como clase.

La Agencia France-Presse (AFP) informa de que el número de muertos por un ataque con misiles cerca de Mykolayiv podría alcanzar los 200 en la 79ª Brigada Aeromóvil de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

t.me/boris_rozhin/34228

_Foto en el enlace_


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Mar 2022)

Ucranios les mandan unos regalitos a quienes todos sabemos para que se los metan por el orcorrecto


----------



## arriondas (19 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Como he dicho antes....tiene que haber algo más , para cambiar un criterio que seguía durante los últimos 45 años...



Pedro Sánchez cumple ordenes, hace lo que le ordenan.


----------



## Harman (19 Mar 2022)

Por cierto, si los nuestros hubieran luchado como los estadounidenses o las AFU, podrían haber dado un segundo golpe extra a la multitud del cuartel de la 79ª Brigada y doblar su puntuación.

Esa es otra razón para pensar en la diferencia entre nosotros y ellos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/34233


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Mar 2022)

De esta mañana; ucranios dan la bienvenida a sus orcolibertadores


----------



## vladimirovich (19 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Destrozan su país cuando Han perdido la guerra, hdp



Que buen equipamiiento tienen los ucros.

Los gobnikis rusos en cambio ya no tienen ni combustible ni comida.


----------



## willbeend (19 Mar 2022)

Cualquier similitud con los mercenarios del estado islamico, es pura casualidad...


----------



## Edge2 (19 Mar 2022)

Llamada a consultas del embajador argelino en madrid jajajajaja








Argelia llama a consultas a su embajador en Madrid tras tachar de "segunda traición histórica" el giro sobre el Sáhara


El cambio de postura de España sobre el Sáhara ha provocado este sábado una contundente respuesta por parte de Argelia, que ha decidido llamar a consultas a su embajador en...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## golden graham (19 Mar 2022)

Tienen el mismo productor que el Isis quien sera?? Alguna follaotan sabe quien puede ser?


----------



## HUROGÁN (19 Mar 2022)

Estoy muy mosca con una posible guerra contra Berbería por lo de Chan chez


Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¡¡Me cago en mis muertos!! estamos jodidos pero biemn.
> 
> Ahora espero que a los subnormales de la OTAN no les de por invadir Argelia.



Algo estan tramando en Berbería...


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Mar 2022)

De toda esta trama nauseabunda de las mascarillas cuya hipotética finalidad es atontar todavía más a los españoles de lo que están, si hay un sector que me da compasión son los niños y adolescentes que llevan dos años con el hiyab puesto.

Los políticos son unos actores que siguen consignas , les da igual hacer el paripé durante unas horas en el parlamento para que la borregada se crea que hay que llevar mascarillas todo el tiempo en todos los sitios. 

Nunca imaginé que la mentira , que enormes falacias fuesen el contenido habitual en los desinformativos como desde que empezó toda esta trama. 
Uno de los expertos con su título correspondiente rotulado , en el programa de la Griso , dijo literalmente que : - " como Putin tenía un cáncer terminal y se había vuelto loco, había iniciado esta guerra antes de morir y que tenía mucho miedo a contagiarse con el coronavirus por eso se separó tanto de Macrón " .

Y luego ves el baño de masas de DOSCIENTOS MIL RUSOS APIÑADOS Y NINGUNA MASCARILLA 









Putin se da un baño de masas a dos semanas de las elecciones en Rusia


Llena el principal estadio del Mundial de fútbol con 130.000 seguidores



www.abc.es













La Moncloa. 09/03/2022. Pedro Sánchez asiste a la sesión de control en el Congreso [Vídeos/Presidente]


Congreso de los Diputados, Madrid, miércoles, 9 de marzo de 2022. La Moncloa. 09/03/2022. Pedro Sánchez asiste a la sesión de control en el Congreso [Vídeos/Presidente]




www.lamoncloa.gob.es













Baño de masas de Putin en Moscú: 200.000 rusos apoyan la “operación militar” contra Ucrania


“Gracias a los chicos que con armas en las manos defienden a los ciudadanos rusos en el Donbás”, dijo Serguéi Sobianin, alcalde de Moscú




www.larazon.es


----------



## kelden (19 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Ucranios vuelan un puente cerca de la frontera rusa para que no puedan entrar orcotrenes



Eso se arregla en una mañana ....


----------



## Gotthard (19 Mar 2022)

Nachiete dijo:


> Esto cómo funciona y qué significaría en esta guerra?



Significa NADA porque va a ser una currada desconectar satelites de orbita MEO, es decir no son geoestacionarios, sino que estan como la estacion interancional pegando vueltas a la tierra. En la imagen es la densidad de orbitas para que funcione el GPS, pero solo es una alegoria, en realidad hay 350 veces mas orbitas por la velocidad a la que arrean, hablamos de una constelacion de unos 40 satelites.




Vale, pilla a los operadores del sistema en la parte terrestre y diles que silencien el satelite justo cuando pasen por eurasia y luego cuando no de cobertura vuelva a encenderse. Lo primero es que los operadores se cagan en tus muertos, lo segundo es que echan mano de Jhonny que sabe mucho de Python y hace un script para que se ejecute en cada una de las estaciones de control terrestre y que haga que cada vez que un satelite ilumine ese pequeño pais llamado rusia, se apague la emision y cuando salga, vuelva.

El script se pone en marcha y resulta que de unos 40 satelites hay 7 que tras el shutdown no han podido reactivar la transmisión. Por lo que pasan sobre USA creando una degradacion, que si bien los civiles no se nota, deja a las armas guiadas por GPS de USA con una perdida de precision intolerable, a medida que se repite el apagado-encendido, mas averias y lo mas jodido es que las ventanas de mantenimiento donde el canal bidireccional para darle ordenes al satelite son muy breves. El problema es que Jhonny se ha columpiado y las peticiones de corte las ha hecho para satelites de la Gen III mientras que lo que quedan de la Gen II no son compatibles y no ejecutan el temporizador y han callado comunicaciones para siempre.

Aparte, si USA tiene que actuar en territorio ruso algun dia, las bombas las van a tener que guiar sacando un dedo y viendo para donde va el viento, escenario que a los rusos les encantaría, ya que en caso de un conflicto con USA el follarse con artefactos antisatelite los satelites GPS es objetivo numero uno, incluso por encima de los satelites espia y los de reconocimiento oceanico.


----------



## bigmaller (19 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Llamada a consultas del embajador argelino en madrid jajajajaja
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que nos quiten el gas por hijos de puta. Li tenemos mas que merecido.


----------



## Arraki (19 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Ucranios vuelan un puente cerca de la frontera rusa para que no puedan entrar orcotrenes



Pues volando un puente de paso de tren lo que pinta es que están dinamitando la salida de civiles.

Los quieren ahí bien juntitos a los Azov


----------



## arriondas (19 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¡¡Me cago en mis muertos!! estamos jodidos pero biemn.
> 
> Ahora espero que a los subnormales de la OTAN no les de por invadir Argelia.



Los EEUU no pararán hasta que... esgoncien Europa. Si se ve a kilómetros. Para eso tienen a sus caniches inflitrados en gobiernos y think tanks.


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (19 Mar 2022)

DECOY








Russia Deploys a Mystery Munition in Ukraine


Iskander-M short-range ballistic missiles are releasing a previously unknown decoy designed to evade air-defense systems, an American official said.




www.nytimes.com





Lo que dice el post original de twitter -como no- es pura propaganda. Con un manpad no puedas alcanzar un misil de crucero supersónico.

Por cierto, que se habría confirmado el uso de munición hipersónica.
De ser cierto esto supondría un antes y un después, ya que el escudo antimisiles, las fragatas con AEGIS y todos los sistemas instalados en las bases norteamericanas, serían declarados *sistemas obsoletos de facto.*









Rusia asegura haber usado moderno misil hipersónico en Ucrania | DW | 19.03.2022


El Ministerio de Defensa ruso informó de la destrucción de un depósito subterráneo de armas cerca de la frontera con Rumania por medio del uso del misil Kinjal.




www.dw.com








Gotthard dijo:


> Vaya foto raruna a tope. Dicen que es un misil, pero lleva rejillas de frenado balístico. Como este de aqui que aterrizo en un bosque.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 990424
> 
> ...


----------



## dabuti (19 Mar 2022)

La vida en una ciudad ucra bajo control ruso. Buen video de hoy mismo de Graham Phillips.


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Mar 2022)

Capitán Ucrania (y no me se pongan histéricas que hay Zelensky para todas ustedes)


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Mar 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Tienen el mismo productor que el Isis quien sera?? Alguna follaotan sabe quien puede ser?



La franquicia proporciona armas, uniformes, tácticas y peluqueria, las condiciones del contrato son inalterables.


----------



## Gotthard (19 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Entre los combatientes ucranianos se viraliza subir fotos en tacones y corpiño para mostrar su apoyo a su líder Zelensky y al lobby gay
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 990122



Sin duda todo un revulsivo de moral para los hombres ucranianos. Que sepan porqué estan jugandose el pellejo contra los rusos.


----------



## katiuss (19 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Sí muy bien, pero no era eso lo que preguntaba



Perdona. No era un comentario por nada. Era solo por nombrar que al final las guerras solo son futuras enemistades enquistadas para generaciones. Una pena


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Mar 2022)

Orcorrusas perdiendo los papeles. No tiene dignidad esta gente?


----------



## dabuti (19 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los EEUU no pararán hasta que... esgoncien Europa. Si se ve a kilómetros. Para eso tienen a sus caniches inflitrados en gobiernos y think tanks.



Han esperado a que sus hermanos anglos de la pérfida salieran de la UE para armarla.
Menudos hijosdeputa.


----------



## bigmaller (19 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Los ucranianos matan a un teniente general ruso, el de mayor rango de los abatidos durante la guerra



Me encanta. "Habría fallecido" Noticia. Qué nivel. 

Es fake...


----------



## Harman (19 Mar 2022)

El 9A52-4 Tornado es el sistema MLRS más reciente de Rusia y se supone que sustituirá a los sistemas "Grad" y "Smerch" en los próximos años. Dispone de un sistema de paracaídas para sus cohetes y puede alcanzar objetivos con gran precisión, incluso detrás de una cobertura. La parte ucraniana confirmó que se utilizó cerca de Kiev.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Mar 2022)

NOP

ESTAN ENVIANDO PAQUETES HIPERSONICOS DE ASUQUITA WGUENA A UCRANIA A

AZUCAR CANELA EN RAMA DESNAZIFICADORA



NO ME CANSO DE VER ESTA MARAVILLA HIPERSONICA DESNAFICADORA 






KALIBER | KALIBR | DAGA | MISIL HIPERSONICO​


----------



## Harman (19 Mar 2022)

La oficina de Zelensky dice que Poroshenko es el culpable del conflicto con Rusia


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Mar 2022)

_#DNEPROPETROVSK-Fuentes informan que el #SBU ucraniano (Servicio de Seguridad del Estado de la #UA) ha retirado a los pacientes y al personal del Hospital Nº 2 en la calle #Nigoyana y lo ha minado con explosivos. El SBU planea detonar el edificio cuando los aviones de #Rusia sobrevuelen. (VIDEO: Cuartel #Nikolaev) 32/36

_


----------



## kelden (19 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Como he dicho antes....tiene que haber algo más , para cambiar un criterio que seguía durante los últimos 45 años...



Esta claro, no? Te hago un croquis:

1.- Argelia, geopolíticamente tira p'a Rusia
2.- Argelia patrocina y protege al Frente Polisario.
3.- Un frente Polisario independiente se alinearía con Argelia seguro. De rebote con Rusia.
3.- Marruecos tira p'a USA
4.- España tira p'a USA
5.- Ante el mundo bipolar que se viene nuestro jefe (USA) ha decidido que los recursos de ese cacho del mundo (sahara español) es mejor que se queden definitivamente bajo nuestro control.
6.- Es lo que tiene estar en el lado bueno de la historia: hay que scrificarse por cosas más grandes.

Deberías estar contento. Están jodiendo a Putin y luchando por la libertad, la democracia y tal y tal ....


----------



## Teuro (19 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Vivimos rodeados de mentiras y desinformación
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como ha dicho alguien, África de este a oeste es más ancha que Rusia. En realidad es el continente manos "redefinido".


----------



## El amigo (19 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> De esta mañana; ucranios dan la bienvenida a sus orcolibertadores



Esto puede ser cualquier cosa. 
Al igual que cuando los rusos sueltan propaganda esto puede ser igual.


----------



## Gonzalor (19 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Ucranios vuelan un puente cerca de la frontera rusa para que no puedan entrar orcotrenes



Un grupo de zapadores reconstruye ese puente en una noche.


----------



## El amigo (19 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Esta claro, no? Te hago un croquis:
> 
> 1.- Argelia, geopolíticamente tira p'a Rusia
> 2.- Argelia patrocina y protege al Frente Polisario.
> ...



Yo no lo veo tan claro.


El cinismo , respecto a lo democracia y demas, está bien en algunos casos, no en este.


----------



## Kreonte (19 Mar 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> DECOY
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por la actitud que gastaba y por las acciones que ha tomado ahora y no antes era lo q me temía. Ha amenazado a todo Cristo, incluso a Suecia sugiriéndole la política q debe seguir. A SUECIA. Es como si un libio o un tunecino nos dictan nuestra política. Insultante.


No creo q la cosa acabe en Ucrania, ojalá me equivoque.


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Mar 2022)

_Los lectores deben estar atentos a esta táctica del SBU ucraniano. Se ha informado de que han minado el Hospital nº 2 de Dnipro, que será detonado más tarde, y que se considerará una provocación para incitar a los Estados Unidos._


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Destrozan su país cuando Han perdido la guerra, hdp



jajaja, lo estaba escribiendo y estaba pensando, verás como estos retrasaos dicen que están destrozando su país, Pero qué tontos sois.


----------



## pepetemete (19 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _#DNEPROPETROVSK-Fuentes informan que el #SBU ucraniano (Servicio de Seguridad del Estado de la #UA) ha retirado a los pacientes y al personal del Hospital Nº 2 en la calle #Nigoyana y lo ha minado con explosivos. El SBU planea detonar el edificio cuando los aviones de #Rusia sobrevuelen. (VIDEO: Cuartel #Nikolaev) 32/36
> 
> _



De todos modos los rusos ya han dicho que se la pela lo que opinen en occidente, que ellos van a lo suyo.
Ya pueden llorar lo que quieran en los mass mierda que ellos están completamente desconectados.

Lavrov ha dicho que no van a hacer ningún esfuerzo por reparar lazos con occidente, que es el momento en que occidente les chupe la polla si quieren recuperar el terreno perdido.


----------



## Gonzalor (19 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Llamada a consultas del embajador argelino en madrid jajajajaja
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No tendrás calefacción ni agua caliente y será feliz


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Mar 2022)

_Hablando de reclutar gente para luchar: otro al que le han lavado el cerebro los medios occidentales, viaja a la UA, se caga en los pantalones, y vuelve a casa :- _


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Como ha dicho alguien, África de este a oeste es más ancha que Rusia. En realidad es el continente manos "redefinido".



De hecho si fuese del tamaño que quieren hacernos creer , sería imposible que todavía existiesen tribus aisladas que no han visto a un blanco en su vida.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (19 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Vivimos rodeados de mentiras y desinformación
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Canadá tiene mas superficie que los USA incluyendo Alaska y en esa corrección la ponen bastante mas pequeña por lo tanto está mal....y Rusia es el doble que los USA y parecen casi iguales.

La proyección cartográfica que refleja mejor las superficies es la Gall-Peters pero no sirve para medir distancias ni para navegación... la mejor proyección en general para un mapamundi es la Winkel-Tripel que reduce al mínimo los errores de distancia, angulares y de superficie.

Proyección de Winkel-Tripel


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Mar 2022)

KALIBER | KALIBR | DAGA | MISIL HIPERSONICO
  

​


----------



## Discordante (19 Mar 2022)

Los civiles no huyen en tren regular desde ciudades sitiadas en direccion al ejercito sitiador. Esos servicios son los primeros en detenerse o ponerse bajo control militar. Los refugiados huyen a pie.

Lo han reventado para complicar la logistica Rusa. Muy dependiente del transporte en ferrocarril.

No hace falta pegarse inventadas y decir tonterias para defender una posicion ideologica.


----------



## kelden (19 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> No tendrás calefacción ni agua caliente y será feliz



El dinero y los cojones están p'a las ocasiones. Se paga el doble y y'astá ....


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> No tendrás calefacción ni agua caliente y será feliz



Pero qué frioleras sois, todo el santo día preocupadas por la calefacción. Hay que echarle un poco de cojones a la vida mecaguendios, no todo va a ser lloriquear porque hace frío, porque las campurrianas están caras, porque hay escasez de doritos...


----------



## Expected (19 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Yo no lo veo tan claro.
> 
> 
> El cinismo , respecto a lo democracia y demas, está bien en algunos casos, no en este.



La verdad es que hay dos noticias que parecen puestas al azar pero si las miras en su conjunto....
1.- La primera es la de la AIE diciendo que bienvenida economía de guerra y debemos ahorrar al menos 2.3 millones de barriles diarios de petróleo. (Más teletrabajo, prohibición de vehículos en grandes ciudades etc ..). 
2.- Y por otro lado, uno de los que nos iban a resolver la papeleta del más que posible corte de suministro del gas ruso, era el gas argelino. Y resulta que les tocamos las bolas, apoyando abiertamente a Marruecos....

Es evidente, que aquí hay algo que no nos están contando. Y a mí entender, no es nada bueno.


----------



## bigmaller (19 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Yo no lo veo tan claro.
> 
> 
> El cinismo , respecto a lo democracia y demas, está bien en algunos casos, no en este.



A mi me parece que tiene sentido. Asegurar un territorio en disputa. Africa va a ser la siguiente en sufrir ( mas de lo que ha sufrido ya?)


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Mar 2022)

_Y he aquí por qué "Western Maps" hizo eso: Mariupol: hasta que el Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania dijo (hace 48 horas) Mariupol no se puede salvar: los mapas occidentales mostraban "el corredor de la esperanza" al norte de la ciudad Mikulayiv: Mapas occidentales sobreestimados: para traer a Ucrania algunas victorias virtuales mediante "contraofensivas" .

_

Nos están metiendo unos golazos los medios y los troles de AMBOS BANDOS, que no sabemos por donde nos llegan. ¿Lo de la penetración al norte de Nikolaev era una trola para simular ahora una recuperación de terreno inexistente?; Y lo del norte de Mariupol lo mismo, no nos podemos fiar de NADIE, ojo.


----------



## Gonzalor (19 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Pero qué frioleras sois, todo el santo día preocupadas por la calefacción. Hay que echarle un poco de cojones a la vida mecaguendios, no todo va a ser lloriquear porque hace frío, porque las campurrianas están caras, porque hay escasez de doritos...



La calefacción me la pela, además tengo un estufa de leña que calienta que te cagas, lo que no soporto es ducharme con agua fría.


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Mar 2022)

Ucranios proporcionando cuidados médicos a invasor


----------



## El amigo (19 Mar 2022)

Expected dijo:


> La verdad es que hay dos noticias que parecen puestas al azar pero si las miras en su conjunto....
> 1.- La primera es la de la AIE diciendo que bienvenida economía de guerra y debemos ahorrar al menos 2.3 millones de barriles diarios de petróleo. (Más teletrabajo, prohibición de vehículos en grandes ciudades etc ..).
> 2.- Y por otro lado, uno de los que nos iban a resolver la papeleta del más que posible corte de suministro era el gas argelino. Y resulta que les tocamos las bolas, apoyando abiertamente a Marruecos....
> 
> Es evidente, que aquí hay algo que no nos están contando. Y a mí entender, no es nada bueno.



Por eso no creo que sea correcta la explicación que ha dado @kelden.


----------



## Epicii (19 Mar 2022)

Al igual que con los yihaidistas disfrazados de refugiados, dentro de nada Europa occidental tendra problemas con los neonazis que han huido de Ucrania haciendose pasar por refugiados...donde no van esos refugiados, a EEUU, UK e Israel...claro no son idiotas esos paises, que la mierda se la traguen otros.


----------



## Aurkitu (19 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Llamada a consultas del embajador argelino en madrid jajajajaja
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se anticiparon a la subida del gas argelino. No tenemos políticos, tenemos _pre-cogs_ (Minority report). ¿Alguien no entendía la subida de la energía con la escasa dependencia de España respecto a la que provee Rusia? Pues ahora, sí._ Saldremos más fuertes_.

Somos una colonia.


----------



## Gotthard (19 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Eso se arregla en una mañana ....



La carga era demasiado pequeña, han dejado los forjados que se pueden aprovechar, y sustituir railes y cureñas se hace en dos patadas. Los rusos tienen un _arma_ entera exclusiva de ferrocarriles con todo tipo de inventos para estas situaciones. La doctrina rusa es usar SIEMPRE el tren hasta para ir a cagar, no van desencaminados con este tipo de sabotajes porque los rusos van sobre railes, pero esto no es volar un puente ferroviario, volar un puente ferroviario es ESTO. Son dos de los puentes sobre el Mosela que los ingenieros alemanes hicieron saltar por los aires en 1945.




Puestos a sabotear si no sabes, pues con dos piedras bien puestas en el cambio de agujas es infinitamente mas barato y es un comienzo.


----------



## Gonzalor (19 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El dinero y los cojones están p'a las ocasiones. Se paga el doble y y'astá ....



Se paga el doble suponiendo que haya algo por lo que pagar. En cuanto empiecen los racionamientos nos vamos a reír.
Y los disturbios de todos los que NO PODRÁN pagar el doble, que afortunadamente no es mi caso.


----------



## Gotthard (19 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Dabuti, ¿eres tú?



Ya quisiera @dabuti ser yo


----------



## piru (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Rafl Eg (19 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Hombre, digo yo que la culpa es del que tira las bombas, esto es como si dices cuando ETA atentó contra el Cuartel de Zaragoza asesinando a cinco niños "no haber metido niños en un Cuartel"



No es lo mismo. Un atentado terrorista se hace a traición y sin avisar, no hay combate ni intercambio de disparos. Mientras que aquí se trata de un conflicto bélico abierto y se abren corredores para salvaguardar a los civiles. Los combatientes tienen la posibilidad de elegir entre intercambiar disparos sacando a los civiles previamente o atrincherarse detrás de ellos como ratas para usarlos de escudos humanos como hacen los ukros


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> (...)
> 
> No hace falta pegarse inventadas y decir tonterias para defender una posicion ideologica.



Amén.


Vayan saliendo del Hilo.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (19 Mar 2022)

Expected dijo:


> La verdad es que hay dos noticias que parecen puestas al azar pero si las miras en su conjunto....
> 1.- La primera es la de la AIE diciendo que bienvenida economía de guerra y debemos ahorrar al menos 2.3 millones de barriles diarios de petróleo. (Más teletrabajo, prohibición de vehículos en grandes ciudades etc ..).
> 2.- Y por otro lado, uno de los que nos iban a resolver la papeleta del más que posible corte de suministro del gas ruso, era el gas argelino. Y resulta que les tocamos las bolas, apoyando abiertamente a Marruecos....
> 
> Es evidente, que aquí hay algo que no nos están contando. Y a mí entender, no es nada bueno.



Pásate por este hilo:






*Tema mítico* : - Crisis ficticia de la energía y del desabastecimiento


Abro hilo para discutir hipótesis sobre los motivos de esta crisis ficticia por parte de varios países occidentales sobre energía y desabastecimiento. Para mí se trata de una clara estrategia coordinada de ataque a China de los países anglosajones y varias de sus putillas, disminuyendo el...




www.burbuja.info





De nada.


----------



## clapham5 (19 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Me parece a mi que hay mas posibilidades de que Putin termine entregando Kurks, Rostov o Voronezh a Ucrania como compensacion de guerra que de que veamos una bandera rusa ondeando en el ayuntamiento de Odessa.



Ucrania perdera su salida al mar como la perdio Bolivia en 1884 si no reconoce la soberania rusa sobre Crimea y la Independencia de la Republica Federativa de Novorrusia ( Ucrania Oriental ) Esto ya se esta discutiendo al mas alto nivel ...
Rusia se quedara con Novorrusia . Si Occidente no lo acepta ( y no levanta las sanciones ) Rusia se anexionara Odessa y Nikolaiev 
si Occidente sigue en sus 13 , Rusia ocupara el Oeste . Si Occidente no levanta las sanciones Rusia dejara a Georgia sin salida al mar extendiendo las fronteras de Abjacia hasta Turquia . Si Occidente no cede se anexiona Moldavia 
Si Occidente no cede Rusia dara un ultimatum a Occidente . O levanta las sanciones ( y devuelve lo robado ) o Estonia sera invadida . Ni siquiera hay que enviar tropas . Solo volar una fabrica o algo por el estilo . Y ya estamos en la III Guerra Mundial . 
Las elites levantaran las sanciones y el rublo subira hasta los 14 rublos por dolar y el clapham se forrara de ZANKS


----------



## El amigo (19 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Se paga el doble suponiendo que haya algo por lo que pagar. En cuanto empiecen los racionamientos nos vamos a reír.
> Y los disturbios de todos los que NO PODRÁN pagar el doble, que afortunadamente no es mi caso.



Así que tienes pasta....pues pásame un poquito compañero.


----------



## Discordante (19 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Se paga el doble suponiendo que haya algo por lo que pagar. En cuanto empiecen los racionamientos nos vamos a reír.
> Y los disturbios de todos los que NO PODRÁN pagar el doble, que afortunadamente no es mi caso.



El problema es mas viejo que la polca. Si las mercancias no traspasan las fronteras lo haran los ejercitos.

Gastar en cojunto 1 billon de € en defensa para no hacer nada y dejarse matar de hambre y perder el control de la poblacion no parece un plan que sigan habitualmente los estados.

Tarde o temprano los estados tendran que vender a la gente la idea del lebensraum. Vamos dudo mucho que se dejen derrocar y ajusticiar por las masas locales antes de lanzar esa opcion.


----------



## El amigo (19 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Ucrania perdera su salida al mar como la perdio Bolivia en 1884 si no reconoce la soberania rusa sobre Crimea y la Independencia de la Republica Federativa de Novorrusia ( Ucrania Oriental ) Esto ya se esta discutiendo al mas alto nivel ...
> Rusia se quedara con Novorrusia . Si Occidente no lo acepta ( y no levanta las sanciones ) Rusia se anexionara Odessa y Nikolaiev
> si Occidente sigue en sus 13 , Rusia ocupara el Oeste . Si Occidente no levanta las sanciones Rusia dejara a Georgia sin salida al mar extendiendo las fronteras de Abjacia hasta Turquia . Si Occidente no cede se anexiona Moldavia
> Si Occidente no cede Rusia dara un ultimatum a Occidente . O levanta las sanciones ( y devuelve lo robado ) o Estonia sera invadida . Ni siquiera hay que enviar tropas . Solo volar una fabrica o algo por el estilo . Y ya estamos en la III Guerra Mundial .
> Las elites levantaran las sanciones y el rublo subira hasta los 14 rublos por dolar y el clapham se forrara de ZANKS



Guau


----------



## Discordante (19 Mar 2022)

Un tren no puede llevar ni a un par de miles de personas aunque los metas como sardinas y son lentos. Los refugiados huyen a pie o en vehiculos particulares. Han salido del pais mas de 2 millones en 3 semanas. En tren para lograr eso necesitarias 1 año entero (lo que mueve al año una linea normal de largo recorrido).

Los trenes en caso de conflicto se reservan para tropas y equipamiento. Volarlos es para evitar esa funcion.


----------



## Michael_Knight (19 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> No es lo mismo. Un atentado terrorista se hace a traición y sin avisar, no hay combate ni intercambio de disparos. Mientras que aquí se trata de un conflicto bélico abierto y se abren corredores para salvaguardar a los civiles. Los combatientes pueden elegir entre intercambiar disparos sacando a los civiles previamente o atrincherarse detrás de ellos como ratas para usarlos de escudos humanos como hacen los ukros



ETA también hacía atentados "avisando" y seguían siendo atentados terroristas exactamente igual de condenables y execrables.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Canadá tiene mas superficie que los USA incluyendo Alaska y en esa corrección la ponen bastante mas pequeña por lo tanto está mal....y Rusia es el doble que los USA y parecen casi iguales.
> 
> La proyección cartográfica que refleja mejor las superficies es la Gall-Peters pero no sirve para medir distancias ni para navegación... la mejor proyección en general para un mapamundi es la Winkel-Tripel que reduce al mínimo los errores de distancia, angulares y de superficie.
> 
> Proyección de Winkel-Tripel





Canadá/Superficie
9,985 millones km²


Estados Unidos/Superficie
9,834 millones km² incluido Alaska , que en su día pertenecía a Rusia y que mal vendieron unos políticos traidores. En los dos primeros años , sólo con materias primas extraídas de allí ya compensaron la venta. Hay movimientos políticos en Rusia que reclaman ese territorio como propio por haber sido estafados. 


Rusia/Superficie
17,1 millones km² la inmensa mayoría estepas heladas y despobladas. Es difícil de entender que mientras aquí nos dicen que los millones de africanos nos vienen a pagar las pensiones , allí se estén matando entre sí los hermanos eslavos que tienen el mismo origen y la misma etnia. 



España/Superficie uno de los países con más tierras fértiles del mundo pero que tienen prohibido cultivar , La unión europea se ha dedicado durante estos años a financiar la destrucción de olivos , vides , cereales ... en beneficio de otros países competidores. En vez de aprovechar el agua de los ríos en diferentes trasvases se permite que se desperdicie en el mar. 
505.990 km²
España/Población
47,35 millones (2020) casi la mitad son extranjeros aunque lo pretendan ocultar, de los que varios millones son moros y negros. 


Japón/Superficie 
377.975 km²
Japón/Población a pesar de ser un país muy montañoso , con muchos terremotos , tsunamis y sin materias primas ni tierras de cultivo.
125,8 millones (2020) todos son japoneses


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Mar 2022)

Otro mercenario.
El coronel de las Fuerzas Armadas de Georgia Bahva Chikobava fue muerto en Mariupol


----------



## Dylan Leary (19 Mar 2022)

Vitaly Kim vuelve a estar en contacto. Dijo (Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.) sobre la situación en la región de Mykolayiv:

La ciudad sigue siendo caóticamente bombardeada. Hay áreas en la región donde hay muchos ocupantes muertos. Se pide a los lugareños que informen de esto al ejército o, si es posible, que lo limpien ellos mismos, porque con la llegada del calor puede convertirse en un problema para los suelos ucranianos.

Los rusos usan proyectiles que vuelan más rápido de lo que Mykolaiv logra declarar una alerta aérea.

Kim también recordó la responsabilidad penal por saqueo.
"Si ven equipos, entréguenlos a los militares. No es necesario construir casas. Ahora tenemos que trabajar juntos para el ejército", - instó el presidente de la administración estatal regional de Nikolaev.


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Así que tienes pasta....pues pásame un poquito compañero.



Trabaja, holgazán.


----------



## Harman (19 Mar 2022)

Las banderas de la DPR ya ondean en los suburbios occidentales de Mariupol: Mangush y Volodarskoye

t.me/boris_rozhin/34240

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Mar 2022)

Otra noche en Jarkov...


----------



## kelden (19 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Soldados ucranios ayudan a invasor herido a salir del tanque



Joer .... solo les falta arrancarle el corazón y comérselo .... Tranquilo, todo llegará ....   

Sabes que es lo más cachondo de ese video? Que los que están sacando a ese tienen todos los números para estar igual dentro de un par de horas ...


----------



## Rafl Eg (19 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> ETA también hacía atentados "avisando" y seguían siendo atentados terroristas exactamente igual de condenables y execrables.



En el atentado de Hipercor avisaron que iba a estallar una bomba? No compares. Aquí las ratas ukras que usan a los civiles de escudo se encuentran en el mismo lugar que los terroristas, incluso se establecen en hospitales y residencias, si no los usasen de escudo ya estarían todos los milicos y banderistas criando malvas


----------



## Harman (19 Mar 2022)

El ex funcionario de la CIA Brian Wright, en declaraciones a la cadena de televisión Fox News, dijo que Estados Unidos ya ha entrado en guerra con Rusia, ya que ha "paralizado" la economía rusa, ha suministrado armas a Ucrania y le ha proporcionado información de inteligencia para ayudar a matar a los militares rusos

t.me/boris_rozhin/34242


----------



## bigmaller (19 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> En el atentado de Hipercor avisaron que iba a estallar una bomba? No compares. Aquí las ratas ukras que usan a los civiles de escudo se encuentran en el mismo lugar que los terroristas, incluso se establecen en hospitales y residencias, si no los usasen de escudo ya estarían todos los milicos y banderistas criando malvas



Avisaron tres veces. Offtopic.


----------



## Harman (19 Mar 2022)

Cabe señalar que un número importante de estadounidenses ya han muerto en Ucrania. Mercenarios, entrenadores, periodistas. Por supuesto, teniendo en cuenta lo que está sucediendo, tenemos que trabajar para asegurar que el número de muertos estadounidenses en Ucrania aumente y preparar "sorpresas" en otros teatros donde los estadounidenses están operando, para que otros países/grupos puedan destruir más eficazmente a los ocupantes estadounidenses con nuestra ayuda.

t.me/boris_rozhin/34243


----------



## mazuste (19 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Aqui se masca la tragedia...Y no ha y Mac



El reino de Bobón abriendo frentes geopolíticos...Interesante,oigan.


----------



## Discordante (19 Mar 2022)

No se que me intentas decir. La gente sale como puede si. Kiev no estaba rodeada como Mariupol o Jarkov, iban y volvian dentro del territorio controlado por quien gestiona el tren. Asi que los trenes que no usaban para logistica militar, apartir de la 1º semana de conflicto muy pocos, iban a reventar si. Dejar salir un tren de esas ciudades en direccion al enemigo es regalarle un tren.

Que no dejen salir a refugiados de las ciudades y voler trenes son cosas distintas. La primera es un crimen de guerra lo segundo es tactica militar basica. Volar un tren no es una prueba de lo primero.

Si me dices que tienes pruebas yo te creo pero volar una via de tren no es una de ellas. Es tactica militar basica. Y es a lo que he citado y explicado en mi primera respuesta. ¿No es mas facil simplemente admitir que te has equivocado? o mas facil aun ¿No responderme con mas tonterias y envainarla haciendo mutis?


----------



## Besarionis (19 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Os hago un resumen rápido.
> Están probando todo tipo de jugecitos que dan mucho pero mucho miedo. Ahora ya no hay dudas que los chismes funcionan. Imagínense lo que iba a durar un portaviones en un enfrentamiento real.
> Y luego tenemos a unos tíos que van a la guerra como el que va a los San Fermines. A disfrutar. Se les ve disfrutar. Quieren ir todos. Se va a montar como no les dejen ir. Y tenemos el tema de los del oriente medio que quieren su pedazo de tarta. Y en frente tenemos a las florecillas tatuadas adiestradas por la OTAN que valen para dar 4 ostias al que tenga las manos atadas y poco mas.
> 
> ...



A mí me recuerdan a los del pueblo de Astérix, que cuando había pelea todos querían su parte.


----------



## bigmaller (19 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El reino de Bobón abriendo frentes geopolíticos...Interesante,oigan.



Pero lo mejor es la apatía total del español. 


Es sencillamente increible como han desmontado a toda la izquierda. La de verdad.


----------



## Aurkitu (19 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> ETA también hacía atentados "avisando" y seguían siendo atentados terroristas exactamente igual de condenables y execrables.



ETA mataba a sangre fría a ciertos políticos y FFCCS. 

Pues no se que decirte, seré yo, pero no veo igual de execrable volar una infraestructura previo aviso, que volarla con civiles dentro. Lo primero es un valor material, económico, lo segundo es una carnicería. El aviso seria para despejar la zona, la típica _bromita fuerte ochentera_ de hay una bomba en el colegio para hacer un día de campana. No los veo comparables en lo más mínimo.


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Mar 2022)

Bueno, pues aquí tenemos esta gran victoria ucraniana sobre el mapa, Nikolaev es liberada del semi-cerco ruso y toda la operación contra Odessa fracasa. ¿Qué opinaís?.


----------



## kelden (19 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Pero lo mejor es la apatía total del español.
> 
> 
> Es sencillamente increible como han desmontado a toda la izquierda. La de verdad.



Que no hay opción real. La opción real es obedecer a lo que te digan o ser como Venezuela o Cuba (en el mejor de los casos) o como Ucrania (en el peor). Y menos ahora que está la cosa caliente. Nos ha tocao esta parte del mundo que tiene un capo. Pues a obedecer, sobre todo si los otros 26 que son más o menos como tu, le obedecen. No te vas a poner tu a dar la nota.

USA dice que es mejor que el sahara vaya p'a marruecos que p'argelia (aliado ruso), pues el sahara p'a marruecos (aliado yanki).


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Mar 2022)

Camión ruso destruido.


----------



## Francotirador Wali (19 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> ETA mataba a sangre fría a ciertos políticos y FFCCS.
> 
> Pues no se que decirte, seré yo, pero no veo igual de execrable volar una infraestructura previo aviso, que volarla con civiles dentro. Lo primero es un valor material, económico, lo segundo es una carnicería. El aviso seria para despejar la zona, la típica _bromita fuerte ochentera_ de hay una bomba en el colegio para hacer un día de campana. No los veo comparables en lo más mínimo.



Romper señales de trafico es crimen de guerra, matar un millon de iraquies es LOL


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Mar 2022)

KALIBER | KALIBR | DAGA | MISIL HIPERSONICO
  

​


----------



## Gotthard (19 Mar 2022)

Lo de Ucrania no significa que desde una perspectiva rusa no haya cuentas pendientes, que para cualquier ruso que no reniegue de su casta, las hay y no porque se lo diga la tele, sino porque se las han contado supervivientes y parientes de donbass y otras regiones de mayoria rusa, casa de sindicatos hubo bastantes, aeropuerto de mariupol, etc, pero es que no es comparable con las cuentas pendientes que tenian en el 45 con los alemanes, eso es otra liga.

Pero si, tienes razón para todos estos defensores de la libertad los atropellos hechos por neonazis ucranianos desde el 2014 no cuentan, y mucho menos los problemas que hubo desde el 2000 y por supuesto si nos vamos al genocidio de rusos por ucranianos de 1941 eso directamente son fantasias, aunque como cada dos por tres estan homenajeando a este o aquel criminal de guerra ucraniano, pues se les termina de ver el plumero.


----------



## Rafl Eg (19 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Avisaron tres veces. Offtopic.



Ok. Sigue siendo sin combate ni combatientes, pues éstos tienen la posibilidad de no escudarse detrás de los civiles y situarse en un lugar sin ellos (o sacarlos previamente). Pero impedir que salgan los civiles como se ha visto en varias ocasiones y pertrecharse detrás o usar incluso colegios para ocultarse y disparar desde ahí, pone a los ukros al mismo nivel que los atentados etarras o terroristas en general


----------



## Kreonte (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Mar 2022)

NOP






 

KALIBER | KALIBR | DAGA | MISIL HIPERSONICO​


----------



## bigmaller (19 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Que no hay opción real. La opción real es obedecer a lo que te digan o ser como Venezuela o Cuba (en el mejor de los casos) o como Ucrania (en el peor). Y menos ahora que está la cosa caliente. Nos ha tocao esta parte del mundo que tiene un capo. Pues a obedecer, sobre todo si los otros 26 que son más o menos como tu, le obedecen. No te vas a poner tu a dar la nota.



Eso es muy español.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## capitán almeida (19 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 990557
> 
> 
> Bueno, pues aquí tenemos esta gran victoria ucraniana sobre el mapa, Nikolaev es liberada del semi-cerco ruso y toda la operación contra Odessa fracasa. ¿Qué opinaís?.



Que en estos momentos Jersón ha sido reconquistada y avanzan hacia Crimea a todo trapo


----------



## Gonzalor (19 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Así que tienes pasta....pues pásame un poquito compañero.



Si tengo pasta es, entre otras cosas, porque no se la presto a nadie que pueda no devolvérmela.


----------



## El amigo (19 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Si tengo pasta es, entre otras cosas, porque no se la presto a nadie que pueda no devolvérmela.



Jajajaja


----------



## Discordante (19 Mar 2022)

Para retener los civiles en las ciudades no necesitan volar las vias de tren por dios. Se pone un soldado en la cabina del maquinista y no sale nadie. Que ademas por tren no sale ni el 5% de los refugiados en ningun conflicto.

Si los han retenido por la fuerza son unos hdlgp y espero que los ajusticien. Volar una via de tren no tiene nada que ver con eso.

Dejalo ya por favor.


----------



## crocodile (19 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Que no hay opción real. La opción real es obedecer a lo que te digan o ser como Venezuela o Cuba (en el mejor de los casos) o como Ucrania (en el peor). Y menos ahora que y crees está la cosa caliente. Nos ha tocao esta parte del mundo que tiene un capo. Pues a obedecer, sobre todo si los otros 26 que son más o menos como tu, le obedecen. No te vas a poner tu a dar la nota.
> 
> USA dice que es mejor que el sahara vaya p'a marruecos que p'argelia (aliado ruso), pues el sahara p'a marruecos (aliado yanki).



Y crees que Argelia se estará quieta?, lo dudo.


----------



## Kreonte (19 Mar 2022)

Alemania prepara un sistema de misiles hipersónicos para protegerse de Rusia


Se espera que los primeros prototipos de armamento defensivo lleguen dentro de tres años




www.larazon.es






ÚLTIMA ACTUALIZACIÓN*08-06-2019* | 17:14 H
Se espera que los primeros prototipos de armamento defensivo *lleguen dentro de tres años*


----------



## Harman (19 Mar 2022)

En cuanto al lanzador de misiles Tochka-U en Ucrania.
Se desconoce su número exacto. En 2016, había 90, y no se compró oficialmente ninguna nueva. Se desconoce cuántos había en 2022. Hay que entender que 90 piezas no significan en absoluto que estén en condiciones de combate, se trata todavía de un antiguo complejo soviético. Viejo, pero no inútil. Como muestra la práctica, es bastante posible bombardear ciudades con él, aunque la mayoría de los misiles derriban Panziris y Toras.
Tampoco se sabe cuántos misiles había para 2016, cuántos había para 2022 y cuántos quedan ahora.
Obviamente, algunos de los lanzadores se han perdido, algunos de los misiles han sido disparados y los depósitos donde se almacenaban los misiles para los MIRV han sido destruidos en su mayoría. Pero es difícil decir cuántos quedan.

t.me/boris_rozhin/34250


----------



## kelden (19 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Eso es muy español.



Precisamente. Si fuéramos rusos y tuviéramos 17 millones de km² llenos de petróleo, oro, uranio, gas, etc...etc.. a nuestra disposición para sobrevivir, no tendríamos que andar asi.

Como no tenemos más que florentinos, botines y cuñaos tenemos que andar como tenemos que andar.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Mar 2022)

Glorioso momento:


----------



## Harman (19 Mar 2022)

Periodistas rusos y extranjeros en Mariupol ayudaron a sacar a una anciana gravemente enferma de una casa en ruinas

t.me/boris_rozhin/34249


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 990557
> 
> 
> Bueno, pues aquí tenemos esta gran victoria ucraniana sobre el mapa, Nikolaev es liberada del semi-cerco ruso y toda la operación contra Odessa fracasa. ¿Qué opinaís?.



Lo pregunto de nuevo, que parece que pasaís por alto esto, y de trivial no tiene UNA MIERDA. ¿Esto está siendo así?; ¿Se ajusta a la realidad o no?.


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Mar 2022)

Resumen

1. Frente Donbass. La limpieza de Mariupol y las duras batallas por Maryika-Avdiivka continúan. No habrá un punto de inflexión rápido ya que las ciudades se han convertido en áreas fortificadas, así que la ofensiva se desarrolla lentamente. Fuertes combates en la región de Izyum, ambos bandos están lanzando más y más fuerzas nuevas a la batalla con la esperanza de cambiar el rumbo. Combate urbano en Severodonetsk-Lysichansk. La situación es similar, los nacionalistas no tienen adónde ir por lo que no se rendirán, qué garantías no da Moscú.

2. Frente de Járkov. Sin cambios. Hay rotación de tropas y fortalecimiento del grupo. Así como el bombardeo de instalaciones militares enemigas. Además, se transfieren armas de fuego y aviación del ejército.

3. Frente de Kiev. Duras batallas en la región de Zhytomyr donde las Fuerzas Armadas de RF avanzan hacia la carretera Kyiv-Chop para bloquear completamente la ciudad de Kyiv. La operación se desarrolla lentamente debido al reducido número de fuerzas involucradas. Hoy, el pueblo de Kolonshchina, al este de Makarov, está ocupado.

4. Frente Sur. El mismo problema con una falta general de fuerzas, la ofensiva se redujo en la dirección de Nikolaev y se estancó en la dirección de Zaporozhye: Krivoy Rog debido a la expansión de la línea del frente. Sin embargo, siguiendo ayer los suburbios de Kryvyi Rih, también llegó a los suburbios de Zaporozhye. Por lo tanto, el asalto a estas ciudades es solo una cuestión del equipo de fuerzas necesario


----------



## Erwin (19 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 990557
> 
> 
> Bueno, pues aquí tenemos esta gran victoria ucraniana sobre el mapa, Nikolaev es liberada del semi-cerco ruso y toda la operación contra Odessa fracasa. ¿Qué opinaís?.



Que igual era un reconocimiento en fuerza, y se vende como una derrota "mayor" de los rusos. Reagrupación, y hacía krivo rog. Paso a paso y con buena letra.
PD: Recordad que atacan en igualdad o incluso inferioridad numérica. Hay que priorizar objetivos.


----------



## Harman (19 Mar 2022)

Los refugiados de Mariupol parten hacia Rusia

Los refugiados de Mariupol no quieren ir al territorio controlado por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Su elección es comprensible: no quieren convertirse en rehenes y escudos humanos del brutal Frente Nacional Ucraniano. Algunos de ellos permanecen en el territorio del DNR, mientras que otros son acogidos por Rusia.

Hoy Sergey Filippov, jefe del Ministerio de Emergencias de Rostov, se ha reunido personalmente con los residentes de Mariupol en la frontera entre Rusia y la DNR. Las personas agotadas son dejadas pasar por la frontera con la mayor lealtad posible. Hay una comida caliente en una carpa separada del Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia. Un psicólogo trabaja las 24 horas del día. A los refugiados se les ofrece la posibilidad de elegir dónde ir. Hoy varias familias fueron enviadas a Moscú y Yaroslavl. El resto descansará en Taganrog.

t.me/boris_rozhin/34245


----------



## kelden (19 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Y crees que Argelia se estará quieta?, lo dudo.



Pues Argelia verá .... tendrá que ver que le renta más: vender toda esta temporada, que será larga, gas al doble de lo normal o ponerse estupendos con el sáhara. Yo creo que querrán estar ahí cuando Putin nos cierre el grifo. Los rusos tampoco les van a amenazar si nos venden. No son tan cafres y cortos de miras como los yankis.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Mar 2022)

@Lauren_M_Bradley 
31 minutes ago 
 Putin quoted this scripture in his speech yesterday
quite moving.
❤
 ​
Barbara Petersen
_ View at 40:20 mark Putin's rally where he quoated scripture
_​


----------



## Harman (19 Mar 2022)

Las autoridades alemanas han dicho que han agotado la capacidad de la Bundeswehr para suministrar armas a Ucrania, según ha declarado la ministra de Defensa alemana, Christine Lambrecht.

t.me/zheltyeslivy/41556


----------



## Seronoser (19 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> En esta guerra no significaría nada porque Rusia tiene la red de satélites GLONASS hace tiempo. Es una red alternativa a la red GPS, aunque tiene mucha menos cobertura internacional, pero en "civil" cubre toda Asia y parte de Europa perfectamente. Lo unico que dispositivos GPS tipo tomtom antiguos en Rusia dejarían de ser útiles porque los satélites gps no les enviarían datos.
> China tambien tiene su red BEIDOU y Europa quiere tener la suya, GALILEO, por supuesto ecológica, y lgtb, inclusiva y resiliente.



De hecho cuando metes un coche occidental en Rusia, y quieres hacerlo ruso, la ley te obliga a instalar un sistema SOS basado en el Glonass. Yo tuve que pagar 300 euros para poder adaptar mi coche español a Rusia...


----------



## Gotthard (19 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Canadá tiene mas superficie que los USA incluyendo Alaska y en esa corrección la ponen bastante mas pequeña por lo tanto está mal....y Rusia es el doble que los USA y parecen casi iguales.
> 
> La proyección cartográfica que refleja mejor las superficies es la Gall-Peters pero no sirve para medir distancias ni para navegación... la mejor proyección en general para un mapamundi es la Winkel-Tripel que reduce al mínimo los errores de distancia, angulares y de superficie.
> 
> Proyección de Winkel-Tripel



O mirar en el puto google maps y metes el zoom patras a tope, ahi los tamaños y distancias son exactos.


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (19 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Alemania prepara un sistema de misiles hipersónicos para protegerse de Rusia
> 
> 
> Se espera que los primeros prototipos de armamento defensivo lleguen dentro de tres años
> ...



Propaganda mala, para que las ovejas se sientan tranquilas mientras las esquilan.
Hace años que se sabe que Rusia tenía/investigaba misiles hipersónicos.


----------



## delhierro (19 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las banderas de la DPR ya ondean en los suburbios occidentales de Mariupol: Mangush y Volodarskoye
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/34240
> 
> _Video en el enlace_



Estos tios son la polla, no dejan de retroceder hacia delante.


----------



## ProfeInsti (19 Mar 2022)

Los bombardeos rusos han dejado este sábado decenas de muertos en varias ciudades ucranianas, entre ellas *Mikolaev*, atacada desde la región de Jersón, por lo que no dio tiempo a activar la alarma antiaérea. 
Según algunas fuentes habrían muerto 40 militares en este ataque.


----------



## Harman (19 Mar 2022)

Chernigov. El trabajo de la Fuerza Aérea Rusa

t.me/boris_rozhin/34253

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Mar 2022)

El número de muertos en un ataque con misiles en la ubicación de la 79ª Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Nikolaev puede llegar a 200.

Periodistas de France-Presse (AFP) informan sobre 200 soldados ucranianos muertos.


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Alemania prepara un sistema de misiles hipersónicos para protegerse de Rusia
> 
> 
> Se espera que los primeros prototipos de armamento defensivo lleguen dentro de tres años
> ...



Les han tocao los cojones a los alemanes y ahora vamos a ver quien es capaz de fabricar los mejores misiles y armas, si la industria alemana-europea, o los orcorrusos. Si tomamos como ejemplo la insustria de la automoción, la maquina herramienta, electrónica industrial, etc, yo si fuese orcorruso iría haciendo la maleta.


----------



## Gotthard (19 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Ucrania perdera su salida al mar como la perdio Bolivia en 1884 si no reconoce la soberania rusa sobre Crimea y la Independencia de la Republica Federativa de Novorrusia ( Ucrania Oriental ) Esto ya se esta discutiendo al mas alto nivel ...
> Rusia se quedara con Novorrusia . Si Occidente no lo acepta ( y no levanta las sanciones ) Rusia se anexionara Odessa y Nikolaiev
> si Occidente sigue en sus 13 , Rusia ocupara el Oeste . Si Occidente no levanta las sanciones Rusia dejara a Georgia sin salida al mar extendiendo las fronteras de Abjacia hasta Turquia . Si Occidente no cede se anexiona Moldavia
> Si Occidente no cede Rusia dara un ultimatum a Occidente . O levanta las sanciones ( y devuelve lo robado ) o Estonia sera invadida . Ni siquiera hay que enviar tropas . Solo volar una fabrica o algo por el estilo . Y ya estamos en la III Guerra Mundial .
> Las elites levantaran las sanciones y el rublo subira hasta los 14 rublos por dolar y el clapham se forrara de ZANKS



Te doy zanks porque es como el cuento de la lechera, pero con armas termonucleares. Lo tuyo es apostar con cojones, si señor.


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Mar 2022)

Por cierto, ya no está el emoticono ese que salía silbando?? me gustaba a mi ese


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Mar 2022)

A las 17.40 hora de Moscú, la artillería rusa suprimió las posiciones de tiro del MLRS ucraniano en el área de Leski en el centro de Nikolaev. Tan pronto como los "graduados" ucranianos dieron a conocer sus posiciones, inmediatamente volaron sobre ellos.

Un poco más tarde, apareció una foto del incendio en Nikolaev. Sin embargo, resultó que era de otro lugar: estaba ardiendo cerca de Matveevka en el área de Estacionamiento Juvenil, donde, presumiblemente, se infligió otro golpe.
#Nikolaev #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## INE (19 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Exmilitares españoles cruzan Europa para alistarse en la milicia.
> 
> «Vamos a Ucrania a hacer lo que sabemos hacer». Con esta contundencia habla uno de los exmilitares españoles que estos días se preparan para viajar al frente y plantar cara a la invasión rusa.
> 
> ...



Espero que acaben sus días en una prisión siberiana.


----------



## Yomateix (19 Mar 2022)

*Boris Johnson, ha comparado este sábado la lucha de Ucrania contra la invasión rusa con la votación a favor del Brexit* en el referéndum que propició la salida del país de la UE. Así, Johnson ha destacado durante un acto del Partido Conservador en Blackpool "*el instinto de la gente de este país, que como la de Ucrania, eligió la libertad*" y ha citado como "ejemplo famoso reciente" el voto a favor del Brexit.

Menudo insulto a la Unión Europea. Según esas palabras pertenecer a la Unión Europea es el equivalente a la esclavitud y salir de la Unión Europea la libertad para los ciudadanos. Tema aparte que la comparativa de poner al mismo nivel una guerra donde muere gente con el hecho de conseguir salirse de la Unión Europea.....


----------



## ProfeInsti (19 Mar 2022)

En los alrededores de* Kiev* habrían muerto 7 civiles tras el bombardeo de zonas residenciales. 
*Mariúpol, Avdiivka, Kramatorsk, Pokrovsk, Novoselydivka, Verkhnotoretske, Krymka y Stepne* también han sido objeto de ataques este sábado.


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Mar 2022)

El Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania informó a Zelensky sobre las grandes pérdidas en el Donbass. El mando de la operación militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania hace sonar la alarma y pide reforzar urgentemente la agrupación. En muchos batallones, las pérdidas son de hasta el 60%.

El comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania solicita enviar reservas para compensar las pérdidas, pero el Estado Mayor no puede cumplir con la solicitud: ¡todas las fuerzas están concentradas cerca de Kiev y Odessa!

Zelensky condenó a 35 mil soldados y oficiales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a una muerte segura. ¡El escenario de Mariupol se repite!


----------



## Clavisto (19 Mar 2022)

- Tienen buena pinta -dijo la guapa cajera al tiempo que los pesaba.
- Sí -respondí- Es verdad.

Ya un tanto blandos al tacto pero de irreprochable aspecto no puse ninguna pega. Claro que ella no los había palpado pero tampoco había dicho ninguna mentira; después de todo tan sólo se había referido a su apariencia, al aspecto, al color y a la forma, y así vistos sin duda alguna tenía razón.

Pagué y me despedí deseándole una buena tarde, cosa que agradeció.

"¡Qué tonto! -pensé mientras conducía de vuelta al bar- Podría haberle dicho que la pinta de los limones era buena pero no tanto como la suya. Seguro que lo habría agradecido. La chica es simpática y te mira a los ojos cuando te devuelve el cambio. Seguro que hablan de mi entre ellas, tienen tan pocos clientes que les da tiempo...Sí, no hay mucha competencia. Soy viejuno y tal pero me conservo bastante bien. Y la coleta me da el aire justo de outsider, de _tío interesante, _de renegado...¡Ay Kufisto, la madre que te parió! -sonreí acordándome del justiciero Lorenzo Lamas, el rey de las camas, en aquella merdosa serie de los ochenta- La madre que te parió"

Llegué al bar, abrí la puerta, dejé los limones para el turno de tarde, apuré el tercio de cerveza abierto, pillé algo de bebida que llevarme a casa, cogí el cigarrillo que había dejado en el cenicero, apagué el extractor y echando un último y rápido vistazo salí y volví a cerrar para esta vez sí no volver hasta mañana.

Bajé por la avenida echando una vistazo a las terrazas de los diferentes restaurantes. Estaban casi vacías, incluso las acristaladas, algo que me sorprendió. Tan sólo se veía movimiento en el de más abajo, el más célebre, uno que lleva el hijo de quien lo abriera allá por finales de los sesenta, uno que quiso ser cura y al final acabó en el negocio familiar. Es mayor que yo, ya andará por los cincuentaitantos, tiene pasta pero es esclavo de su trabajo y así se lo comenté una vez a alguien, a lo que fui respondido con la poderosa explicación de que sí, lo lleva él, pero también hay un par de hermanas por medio y...

Siempre me acuerdo del exitoso hostelero que lo hizo a principios de los noventa, de aquel que lo vendió todo y se largó a vivir a Mallorca para no volver más que en contadísimas ocasiones. Era amigo de mi padre y se pasaba por el viejo bar para charlar un rato con él. Pocas veces, muy pocas, he visto sonrisa semejante: no se le caía de los labios. Y luego ves a todos estos, a los cuatro factotums de la hostelería del pueblo, y no hay nada bueno en su mirada. Resulta imposible tenerles envidia o incluso odiarles por su encimahombrismo diluido en signos de riqueza, influencias políticas o el evidente abuso de sustancias. Pero aquel tío que lo vendió todo y se largó a Mallorca, sí: aquel tío daba envidia incluso a un chico de veinte años.

Mi mañana no fue mala; chinochano, chinochano (como se dice por aquí) la cosa fue para adelante al ritmo acostumbrado. Yo no había despertado demasiado bien, al contrario. Ya a eso de la una me desvelé por un escalofrío, aunque no tardé en volver a dormirme después de tirar un poco de las mantas. Hará un par de semanas que no hago la cama y ya se va notando. A eso de las seis abrí el ojo todavía soñando con ella. Es increíble pero trece años después todavía hay noches en las que sueño con ella. Hoy, sonriendo, sus ojos me decían que no me preocupara. Qué sonrisa...

Una hora después de haber abierto el bar llegó mi primera clienta, la nonagenaria, hoy acompañada por su hijo. Yo ya tenía enfilado el guiso del mediodía y más de las mitad de las pulgas. Entró al bar arrastrando su tacatá al grito de "¡Buenos días, compañero!" que a voces respondí desde la cocina y enseguida le serví el desayuno, café con leche y dos azucarillos, zumo de naranja y una porra que su hijo pagó antes de irse a hacer sus cosas.

- ¿Qué tal estás, hijo? -dijo mientras la servía.
- Bien, compañera.
- ¡Cuanto voy a echarte de menos cuando me vaya a Cantabria!
- Sí. Y yo a usted.

Jamás volverá a Cantabria. O al menos no como ella cree.

- Hijo -me dijo un rato después, ya solos, una vez bajado a su petición el volumen del televisor- En Cantabria todo es verde. El mar, los valles, lo bosques, las montañas...¡Pero aquí, en La Mancha...!
- Ya...-me acordé de Ruidera.
- ¡Aquí todo es...! - Y era como si se asfixiara a pesar de los casi treinta años que lleva viviendo aquí. 

Quité el sonido de la tele que tanto le molesta y puse Ten Years After, su gran concierto en Woodstock. No protestó. 

Luego, poco a poco, chinochano chinochano, fueron llegando los clientes, incluso ese bruto en compañía de un amigo que me hizo replantearme otra vez si no estaríamos mejor gobernados en manos de las ancianas nonagenarias.

Yo estaba malo y el guiso casi se jodió por circunstancias que no vienen el caso. 

Pero el día pasó. El día del Padre. "Padrenuestro que estás en los cielos..."

"Estará bueno mi padre" pensé. Hace cinco años ya.

Hoy cerrábamos a media tarde. Mi hermano, el jefe, está de boda, y cerraríamos de cuatro a seis. A eso de las tres sólo tenía en el bar a un ex-presidiario con sus dos hijas, la rubia foca con la que ahora está, y una putilla que llegó a última hora.


Ya estaba mejor. Quizá hasta para echarme un chupito de whisky. Se fueron. Cerré, pasé adentro las dos mesas altas de la terraza con sus taburetes, eché la llave, apagué la tragaperras, bajé las persianas, barrí, fregué un poco, abrí un tercio y me rulé un cigarrillo. 

Todo estaba bien. Encendí el extractor.


Y me fui a comprar limones.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (19 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> O mirar en el puto google maps y metes el zoom patras a tope, ahi los tamaños y distancias son exactos.



Querrás decir el del Google Earth , en el mapa del Google maps sale Groenlandia casi como Africa..

EDITO: mirando en opciones veo que tiene un mapa "vista globo" identico al Google Earth


----------



## circodelia2 (19 Mar 2022)

INE dijo:


> Espero que acaben sus días en una prisión siberiana.




Con su ropa térmica y ligera. 
....


----------



## Gotthard (19 Mar 2022)

INE dijo:


> Espero que acaben sus días en una prisión siberiana.



Eso si tienen muchisima suerte, para estos idiotas tiene mas peligro la parte ucraniana que la parte rusa, al menos Rusia esta aplicando a su manera la Convencion de Ginebra, y si se rinden es posible que los metan al sistema penal militar ruso, que asi dicho suena chunguillo, pero siendo extranjeros, sobreviviran y acabaran escupidos al sistema penal civil y se van a inflar a ver auroras boreales en su prision en medio de la taiga siberiana con una condena de dos digitos.

Pero es que a los ucranianos se la suda todo. Para ellos estos voluntarios son _üntermenchen _a medio camino entre un eslavo y un kazajo animista y esta cantado que los van a usar de carne de cañon para hacer descubiertas y probar resistencias. Les doy un mes de vida.


----------



## crocodile (19 Mar 2022)

⚡The head of Roscosmos Dmitry Rogozin said that the United States is considering the possibility of disconnecting Russia from the GPS geopositioning system.


----------



## Teuro (19 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Ucrania perdera su salida al mar como la perdio Bolivia en 1884 si no reconoce la soberania rusa sobre Crimea y la Independencia de la Republica Federativa de Novorrusia ( Ucrania Oriental ) Esto ya se esta discutiendo al mas alto nivel ...
> Rusia se quedara con Novorrusia . Si Occidente no lo acepta ( y no levanta las sanciones ) Rusia se anexionara Odessa y Nikolaiev
> si Occidente sigue en sus 13 , Rusia ocupara el Oeste . Si Occidente no levanta las sanciones Rusia dejara a Georgia sin salida al mar extendiendo las fronteras de Abjacia hasta Turquia . Si Occidente no cede se anexiona Moldavia
> Si Occidente no cede Rusia dara un ultimatum a Occidente . O levanta las sanciones ( y devuelve lo robado ) o Estonia sera invadida . Ni siquiera hay que enviar tropas . Solo volar una fabrica o algo por el estilo . Y ya estamos en la III Guerra Mundial .
> Las elites levantaran las sanciones y el rublo subira hasta los 14 rublos por dolar y el clapham se forrara de ZANKS



O me compras o lo vuelo todo. No se, nadie puede obligar a nadie que te compre un producto. La de empresarios que hubieran vendido su alma al diablo para no quebarar que hubieran hecho eso.


----------



## Discordante (19 Mar 2022)

Estamos hablando del video donde han volado una via de tren.

Que tu dices que es para impedir que los civiles huyan.

Te he dicho que eso es una tonteria porque los civiles huyen mayoritariamente a pie por carretera y/o por medios privados y que volar vias de tren es de primero de tactica militar y que mucho mas barato y facil que volar una via si fuera para eso que dices es simplemente cerrar las cabinas de los trenes, poner soldados o detener a los maquinistas.

En fin. Espero que te quede algo de mensaje en tu fanatismo.

Ahorrate los ataques ad hominen porque yo no he blanqueado nada. Si no tienes argumentos, que no les tienes, buscalos o callate.


----------



## Alvin Red (19 Mar 2022)

.......


Harman dijo:


> Las autoridades alemanas han dicho que han agotado la capacidad de la Bundeswehr para suministrar armas a Ucrania, según ha declarado la ministra de Defensa alemana, Christine Lambrecht.
> 
> t.me/zheltyeslivy/41556



Otros que se han auto-sancionados al igual que Canadá con las armas.


----------



## Loignorito (19 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Y cuando los argelinos nos corten el grifo, a comprar metaneros estadounidenses. Con la diferencia de que el gas useño es sobre todo de esquisto, es decir, con fecha de caducidad bastante más corta que los inmenosos depósitos de gas convencional del Sahara argelino. No solo es que sea más caro, es que también nos pone bajo los pies de los caballos en el largo plazo. Si hubiera un premio a la geoestrategia, sin duda nuestros gobernantes quedarían en el último puesto. Y con amonestación. Menuda panda de inútiles insufribles pagados de sí mismos que llevan cavando nuestra tumba desde hace 4 décadas.



Que no, que no es por causa de su incompetencia, es que son directamente traidores a la nación a la que deben servir.


----------



## Teuro (19 Mar 2022)

Llevan años planificando esto, por cierto, han pillado a occidente con los pantalones bajados puesto que en la UE no nos hemos enterado de nada, predicando la paz mundial, ecologismo, feminismo y demás frivolidades mientras oriente se ha estado armando hasta los dientes. La guera se les torció en el momento que no cumplieron sus objetivos con una Blitzkrieg, lo que les ha oblidado a sacar las cartas antes de tiempo y unas sanciones que no se esperaban tan virulentas.

En Occidente ya sabemos a que atenernos antes de tiempo, a Ucrania enviaron chatarra y soldados inexpertos, se han estado guardando lo mejor para una "segunda fase" que ya ha perdido totalmente el factor sorpresa.

Lo único lamentable de occidente es lo evidente: Han sido idiotas.


----------



## Alvin Red (19 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Les han tocao los cojones a los alemanes y ahora vamos a ver quien es capaz de fabricar los mejores misiles y armas, si la industria alemana-europea, o los orcorrusos. Si tomamos como ejemplo la insustria de la automoción, la maquina herramienta, electrónica industrial, etc, yo si fuese orcorruso iría haciendo la maleta.



Lo curioso es que los rusos dominan la ciencia de las aleaciones metálicas y esto son años de investigación básica.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (19 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Ucrania perdera su salida al mar como la perdio Bolivia en 1884 si no reconoce la soberania rusa sobre Crimea y la Independencia de la Republica Federativa de Novorrusia ( Ucrania Oriental ) Esto ya se esta discutiendo al mas alto nivel ...
> Rusia se quedara con Novorrusia . Si Occidente no lo acepta ( y no levanta las sanciones ) Rusia se anexionara Odessa y Nikolaiev
> si Occidente sigue en sus 13 , Rusia ocupara el Oeste . Si Occidente no levanta las sanciones Rusia dejara a Georgia sin salida al mar extendiendo las fronteras de Abjacia hasta Turquia . Si Occidente no cede se anexiona Moldavia
> Si Occidente no cede Rusia dara un ultimatum a Occidente . O levanta las sanciones ( y devuelve lo robado ) o Estonia sera invadida . Ni siquiera hay que enviar tropas . Solo volar una fabrica o algo por el estilo . Y ya estamos en la III Guerra Mundial .
> Las elites levantaran las sanciones y el rublo subira hasta los 14 rublos por dolar y el clapham se forrara de ZANKS



El clapham también predijo que no habría Brexit


----------



## kelden (19 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Les han tocao los cojones a los alemanes y ahora vamos a ver quien es capaz de fabricar los mejores misiles y armas, si la industria alemana-europea, o los orcorrusos. Si tomamos como ejemplo la insustria de la automoción, la maquina herramienta, electrónica industrial, etc, yo si fuese orcorruso iría haciendo la maleta.



Lo más fácil para ellos sería sobornar a algún ruso para que les pase los planos ....


----------



## clapham5 (19 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Les han tocao los cojones a los alemanes y ahora vamos a ver quien es capaz de fabricar los mejores misiles y armas, si la industria alemana-europea, o los orcorrusos. Si tomamos como ejemplo la insustria de la automoción, la maquina herramienta, electrónica industrial, etc, yo si fuese orcorruso iría haciendo la maleta.



Alemania no es un pais soberano . Su politica exterior ( y militar) se decide en Washington , no en Berlin


----------



## Discordante (19 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Lo curioso es que los rusos dominan la ciencia de las aleaciones metálicas y esto son años de investigación básica.



Esto ya no es asi. Al menos tecnicamente (puede que conocimiento tengan pero llevar a la practica es otra cosa). Lo fue durante las primeras decadas de la guerra fria pero lo cierto es que los metales y aleaciones Rusas son hoy en dia poco valoradas en la industria. No es que sean malas pero no se usan para la industria de precision o armamentisca fuera de Rusia.


----------



## Gotthard (19 Mar 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> *Boris Johnson, ha comparado este sábado la lucha de Ucrania contra la invasión rusa con la votación a favor del Brexit* en el referéndum que propició la salida del país de la UE. Así, Johnson ha destacado durante un acto del Partido Conservador en Blackpool "*el instinto de la gente de este país, que como la de Ucrania, eligió la libertad*" y ha citado como "ejemplo famoso reciente" el voto a favor del Brexit.
> 
> Menudo insulto a la Unión Europea. Según esas palabras pertenecer a la Unión Europea es el equivalente a la esclavitud y salir de la Unión Europea la libertad para los ciudadanos. Tema aparte que la comparativa de poner al mismo nivel una guerra donde muere gente con el hecho de conseguir salirse de la Unión Europea.....



Si es que es un figura.... es como tener al difunto Jesus Gil de presidente del gobierno, pero en alcoholico y farlopero.


----------



## ProfeInsti (19 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> El clapham también predijo que no habría Brexit



Y el claphman que ahora se llama AngloSionista, dijo un día antes de la invasión que no la habría.
Y luego que la guerra no iba a ser apenas fuerte.
Todo un profeta de la adivinación.


----------



## Arraki (19 Mar 2022)

el coronel de las Fuerzas Armadas de Georgia, Bahva Chikobava, que luchó junto a los nazis Azov, fue asesinado en Mariupol.














Грузинский доброволец Бахва Чикобава погиб героически защищая Мариуполь, - Сакварелидзе. ФОТО


19.03.22 15:45 - Бахва Чикобава: грузинский доброволец Бахва Чикобава погиб героически защищая Мариуполь. Грузинский доброволец Бахва Чикобава погиб героически защищая Мариуполь.




censor.net


----------



## Teuro (19 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Canadá/Superficie
> 9,985 millones km²
> 
> 
> ...



Canada + EEUU > Rusia. Curioso. Habría que ver quien tiene más tierra inservible, aunque creo que en esto ganan los rusos.


----------



## kelden (19 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo único lamentable de occidente es lo evidente: Han sido idiotas.



Efectivamente: hemos apostado a caballo perdedor. No se puede ser más tonto.


----------



## Impresionante (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Mar 2022)

*El ejército ruso rompió las defensas del batallón Aidar y llegó a la línea Shakhtyorskoye-Novoukrainka, 30 militantes fueron eliminados - Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia*


----------



## mazuste (19 Mar 2022)

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
*"La segunda fase de la operación militar ha comenzado. Rusia primero utilizó misiles hipersónicos "Dagas" *
_*y comenzó a destruir brigadas enteras de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, ahora los combates serán más duros

En la sesión informativa de hoy del Ministerio de Defensa, se anunció la información sobre el uso de los complejos
Bastión y Daga como parte de una operación militar especial. Se trata del primer uso confirmado oficialmente 
de este tipo de armas en un conflicto real.

Este hecho, así como la información emergente sobre el uso exitoso de misiles de crucero contra la base mercenaria 
cerca de Lvov y la ubicación de la 79ª brigada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Nikolaev, sugiere que Rusia
, con un alto grado de probabilidad, ha comenzado la segunda fase del NMD. Y ahora, a diferencia de la primera fase, 
la conducción de las hostilidades no se basa en el concepto clásico de una ofensiva a gran escala, sino en los principios 
de los conflictos armados de "nueva generación", cuando, en lugar de ofensiva terrestre, se da prioridad al uso de armas
de precisión de largo alcance y de grupos móviles de sabotaje con fines especiales. Este enfoque, aunque requerirá más 
tiempo para la completa desmilitarización de Ucrania, reducirá significativamente las posibles pérdidas de las formaciones
terrestres regulares de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF.

Así, la operación militar empieza a parecerse más a una dura guerra moderna según todas las reglas, lo que asusta mucho
a los dirigentes ucranianos, que se dirigen cada vez más a la OTAN con la petición de crear una zona de exclusión aérea.*_
* Sin embargo, como era de esperar, no se habla de ninguna zona de exclusión aérea.*


----------



## Discordante (19 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Me cuesta creer que eso fuera algo planeado. Mas bien suena a consecuencia insospechada que continuamente explota en la cara de todos los megalomanos que dirigen estados.


----------



## NoRTH (19 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Si claro, los rusos van a enseñar a los alemanes a mezclar metales. Los alemanes ya tenían aceros inoxidables de altas prestaciones cuando los rusos aun estaban aprendiendo a fundir bronce en hornos de leña.



yo he estado currando en Alemania tanto Oeste como Este

y creo que no estan preparados socialmente para lo que se les viene encima

yo personalmente ( sin entrar en su cultura ) me lleve un oxtiazo de cruda realidad de como hacen las cosas y ese famoso mito aleman.

y no voy a entrar por poner un ejemplo en los serios problemas que estan teniendo para desarrollas sus coches a pilas (incluidos los alta gama de mas de 120ke)

Perdon por el off topic


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *El ejército ruso rompió las defensas del batallón Aidar y llegó a la línea Shakhtyorskoye-Novoukrainka, 30 militantes fueron eliminados - Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia*



Más info.
Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa: Se destruyeron hasta 30 militantes, un tanque, un vehículo de combate de infantería y cuatro vehículos todoterreno. Actualmente, están luchando con unidades de la brigada mecanizada 54 de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania que operan en el segundo escalón.


----------



## Teuro (19 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Si tengo pasta es, entre otras cosas, porque no se la presto a nadie que pueda no devolvérmela.



No iba a uster a triunfar mucho con ese pensamiento. Le presento otro más útil, al estilo "Don Corleone": No presto pasta a nadie que no posee bienes que valgan más que la pasta que le voy a prestar y no pueda quitárselos mediante medidas "coercitivas" más o menos "expeditivas".


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El ex funcionario de la CIA Brian Wright, en declaraciones a la cadena de televisión Fox News, dijo que Estados Unidos ya ha entrado en guerra con Rusia, ya que ha "paralizado" la economía rusa, ha suministrado armas a Ucrania y le ha proporcionado información de inteligencia para ayudar a matar a los militares rusos
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/34242



y por lo tanto España también . 

El golpe de estado al gobierno de Mariano Rajoy , se hizo para que estuviese gestionando el coronavirus y la guerra un broker con experiencia y obediente.


----------



## Alvin Red (19 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Lo más fácil para ellos sería sobornar a algún ruso para que les pase los planos ....



Normalmente para el acero se sigue la denominacion AISI, yo he usado estos:

AISI 204 apto para tornear.
AISI 215 Acero para uso en tuberías de maquinaria alimentaria y farmacéutica.









AISI-SAE - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Pero es que hay muchas aleaciones y métodos de conseguirlas y su posterior tratamiento, eso es clave para cualquier ingenio aeroespacial que han de soportar unas condiciones extremas y aunque te den los planos del misil necesitas el material especifico para hacerlo y eso son otras maquinarias y planos.


----------



## Bien boa (19 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Avisaron tres veces. Offtopic.



Que buena gente, que avisaron 3 veces del bombazo en Hipercor. Si al final los 25 que se cargaron van a tener la culpa. Y en la cafeteria de la calle del Correo también tuvieron la culpa por estar desayunando.


----------



## Loignorito (19 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Canadá tiene mas superficie que los USA incluyendo Alaska y en esa corrección la ponen bastante mas pequeña por lo tanto está mal....y Rusia es el doble que los USA y parecen casi iguales.
> 
> La proyección cartográfica que refleja mejor las superficies es la Gall-Peters pero no sirve para medir distancias ni para navegación... la mejor proyección en general para un mapamundi es la Winkel-Tripel que reduce al mínimo los errores de distancia, angulares y de superficie.
> 
> Proyección de Winkel-Tripel



Este mapa es lo más exacto que existe:


----------



## Gotthard (19 Mar 2022)

No se si se ha puesto. Los chechenos friendo a balazo limpio un edificio para zumbarse a un francotirador, es como la Chaqueta Metalica pero a la caucasica. Luego se les ve sacando civiles del sotano. Es interesante de ver. Si esta ya publicado se agradece MP.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (19 Mar 2022)

Estos rusos fueron capturados dentro de Mariupol hace unos días









Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Lógico que resistan, ya están sentenciados a muerte toda esa panda de neonazis banderistas, saben bien que si se rinden acaban ahorcados en Moscú, despues de unos juicios de paripé.
> 
> A lo Sadham Husein, Gadaffi o Mussolini, el "Putler" como lo dicen aquí algunos imbéciles registrados hace cuatro días, no va a desaprovechar exhibir esos "trofeos" de guerra ante su pueblo.



¿Y quien carajo le dijo a usted que esto termina tomando Mariupol ? Osea tomo Mariupol tacho retacho no juego mas yo gane, no no no chamo esto continua y vas a cagar sangre , vamos a seguir no se ha gastado ni el 1% del dinero del Crowdfunding para ejercito Ucraniano

La guerra continua puede continuar en un frente estático estilo Yemen por años y en el territorios controlados ruso se aplica guerra de guerrilla estilo Rambo, los rusos ganan 200 dolares al mes por 3000 dolares ellos abandonan su equipo militar (Como ha pasado de forma extensiva) ese ritmo de perdida de equipos es muy difícil que lo puedan soportar

Como Venezolano me interesa que esto continué por tiempo indefinido que los rusos sigan muriendo y coman mierda, que nos levanten las sanciones a nosotros y seamos proveedores de petroleo a toda USA / Europa, nosotros no producimos gas natural Licuado lo produce Iran, que Iran provea a Europa de gas Europa, Maduro llena el tanque de gasolina del abuelo pero yaaaaaaa es yaaaaaaaa ! muévase camarada Maduro es que nos vamos a forrar!









_LoKy_ dijo:


> Cementerio ucro en la región de Sumy
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 989962
> Ver archivo adjunto 989963
> ...



Es lata rusa destruida en un ataque de artillería.....................




kelden dijo:


> Lo heroico, y sobre todo inteligente, habría sido rendirse el primer día y evitar la muerte de tus paisanos y la destrucción de tu pais. Al fin y al cabo el resultado va a ser el mismo. O si decides pelear, pelea como los hombres que se visten por los pies y no te refugies en las ciudades para convertir a tus paisanos en escudos humanos.



Basándonos en esa lógica de sumiso de mierda Pacaña le debe dar Canarias, Ceuta y Melilla a Marruecos, Cataluya debe ser independiente, tu reafirmas que tu derecho a la propiedad no existe ya que le debes dar todo lo tuyo todo a tu agresor para "Evitar la destrucción" tu madre es violada y tu no opones resistencia......

Por sus palabras sumisas hay una alta probabilidad de que no ha superado el bullying de su infancia, hoy supongo que ve a un mena y no opone resistencia alguna se deja ultrajar, *es muy peligroso para España sujetos con su mentalidad, *usted con su actitud ya esta totalmente derrotado como individuo eso es grave para usted como persona.

Sus palabras ya me dan a entender porque la tropaprorrusapacoñolademierda burbujera son tan patéticos, @eL PERRO a pesar que se ve medio chiflado un dios de la guerra comparado con todos ustedes juntos, es matemática tropaprorrusapacoñolademierda pueden ser un regimiento de 1000 pero su valor real es nulo osea 1000x0 = 0

Ahora le explico señor @kelden los militares se preparan, entrenan para defender su territorio ese es su deber, todos tenemos derecho a la legitima defensa, al invasor / agresor se le aniquila es lo moralmente correcto:

Dimitry tanquista cara mongol ligeramente quemado @Focus in


----------



## Teuro (19 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Precisamente. Si fuéramos rusos y tuviéramos 17 millones de km² llenos de petróleo, oro, uranio, gas, etc...etc.. a nuestra disposición para sobrevivir, no tendríamos que andar asi.
> 
> Como no tenemos más que florentinos, botines y cuñaos tenemos que andar como tenemos que andar.



España llegó a tener una superficie de 20 millones de km^2. Los perdimos más que nada por no tener la población suficiente para defenderlos.


----------



## Impresionante (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (19 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> España llegó a tener una superficie de 20 millones de km^2. Los perdimos más que nada por no tener la población suficiente para defenderlos.



No digamos chorradas


----------



## Archimanguina (19 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *El ejército ruso rompió las defensas del batallón Aidar y llegó a la línea Shakhtyorskoye-Novoukrainka, 30 militantes fueron eliminados - Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia*



Perdonar pero me pierdo, estamos ya a nivel de detalle de barriadas o de urbanizaciones, propiedades privadas...


----------



## mazuste (19 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> .......
> 
> 
> Otros que se han auto-sancionados al igual que Canadá con las armas.



Esa era la idea priginal. Ahora tendrán que paga a EEUU la cuota añadida
correspondiente en la compra de armamento.


----------



## Gotthard (19 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Con lo cual las empresas en manos de los oligarcas variados que Putin debe apacentar regularmente han desaparecido de sus manos y ahora estan en una única mano y que es una mano supranacional y que nadie, ni el supuesto gobierno de USA, puede meter en vereda.


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Mar 2022)

Las tropas LPR despejaron las afueras del sur de Rubizhne y avanzaron hacia las afueras del norte de Lisichansk. Mañana o pasado mañana, comenzarán batallas en toda regla por la ciudad.
En Severodonetsk continúan



..


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Si claro, los rusos van a enseñar a los alemanes a mezclar metales. Los alemanes ya tenían aceros inoxidables de altas prestaciones cuando los rusos aun estaban aprendiendo a fundir bronce en hornos de leña.



Qué concepto tan alto tienen de los rusos, la hostia, putos acomplejados son...más machos, más sabios...iros a Yakutia a chuparles la polla!


----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)

Las fuerzas rusas irrumpieron en el centro de la ciudad portuaria de Mariupol. 


#MARIUPOL Los civiles están siendo evacuados de los puntos críticos por las fuerzas rusas dentro de la ciudad de Mariupol con camiones blindados (para protegerlos de las balas perdidas y otras cosas), los civiles están encantados con la ayuda de los rusos y muy agradecidos.


"Refugiados de Mariupol se van a Rusia 
Los refugiados de Mariupol no buscan partir hacia el territorio controlado por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Su elección es clara: la gente no quiere volver a convertirse en rehenes y escudos humanos de los brutalizados batallones nacionales ucranianos".


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Estos rusos fueron capturados dentro de Mariupol hace unos días
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por ellos los romanos, los moros y los franceses aún seguirian en España...cobardes de mierda.


----------



## Teuro (19 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pues Argelia verá .... tendrá que ver que le renta más: vender toda esta temporada, que será larga, gas al doble de lo normal o ponerse estupendos con el sáhara. Yo creo que querrán estar ahí cuando Putin nos cierre el grifo. Los rusos tampoco les van a amenazar si nos venden. No son tan cafres y cortos de miras como los yankis.



Huele muy mal el movimiento de España, que evidentemente está dictado desde EEUU. Parece que es una forma de que todo el gas argelino vaya a Italia y de ahí a Europa, y cerrar (o provocar) el posible conflicto argelino-marroquí. España sería surtida de gas mediante buques metaneros, que entre los delirios del ladrillo, nos dio por construir una sobrecapacidad brutal de puertos metaneros (los estamos usando al 15% de su capacidad y carecemos de gaseoductos a Europa para exportarlo).


----------



## Discordante (19 Mar 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Perdonar pero me pierdo, estamos ya a nivel de detalle de barriadas o de urbanizaciones, propiedades privadas...



Asi es como se hacen las guerras urbanas entre ejercitos y cuando el atacante no tiene superioridad total.


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Mar 2022)

Se cierra más el cerco sobre Chernígov, según este mapa del que cada vez me fio menos.


----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)

ademas esta el rio Donetsk al sur , Severodonetsk y Lisichansk estan aislados desde hace dias aunque quede algun puente sano



_LoKy_ dijo:


> Las tropas LPR despejaron las afueras del sur de Rubizhne y avanzaron hacia las afueras del norte de Lisichansk. Mañana o pasado mañana, comenzarán batallas en toda regla por la ciudad.
> En Severodonetsk continúan
> Ver archivo adjunto 990612
> 
> ...


----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)

¿Recuerda ese correo electrónico de Jake Sullivan a Hillary Clinton durante su guerra contra Siria, donde dice “Al Qaeda está de nuestro lado en Siria”?
Imagine los correos electrónicos en este momento que dicen "Azov está de nuestro lado en Ucrania".
Por eso Assange está en prisión. Demasiada verdad.



Embajador de Rusia ante la @ONU Vassily #Nebenzia:
Hacemos un llamado a los estados que proporcionan áreas al Pentágono para experimentos biológicos para leer cuidadosamente los documentos del contrato. Apoyamos la demanda de China de divulgar información sobre 360 laboratorios controlados por EE. UU. en todo el mundo.


cómo te hace sentir esto 
Como si me estuviera muriendo de uranio empobrecido.


----------



## Discordante (19 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Huele muy mal el movimiento de España, que evidentemente está dictado desde EEUU. Parece que es una forma de que todo el gas argelino vaya a Italia y de ahí a Europa, y cerrar (o provocar) el posible conflicto argelino-marroquí. España sería surtida de gas mediante buques metaneros, que entre los delirios del ladrillo, nos dio por construir una sobrecapacidad brutal de puertos metaneros (los estamos usando al 15% de su capacidad y carecemos de gaseoductos a Europa para exportarlo).



Bien tirado la verdad.

¿Crees que el gobierno va a llevarse la bala de sufrir aun mas con el precio de la electricidad que supondria perder el suministro Argelino o tal vez tenga algo que ver con el adelanto del dinero del fondo (rescate) como contrapartida?


----------



## Impresionante (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## pampero21 (19 Mar 2022)

España se mete en un lío. En vez de apostar por Rusia apuesta por Ucrania 

En vez de apostar por Argelia, apuesta por Marruecos regalando el Sáhara. 

Ojo, que me llamen nazi aquí en forovox o foro Ucrania. Pero somos gilipollas.


----------



## Teuro (19 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Les han tocao los cojones a los alemanes y ahora vamos a ver quien es capaz de fabricar los mejores misiles y armas, si la industria alemana-europea, o los orcorrusos. Si tomamos como ejemplo la insustria de la automoción, la maquina herramienta, electrónica industrial, etc, yo si fuese orcorruso iría haciendo la maleta.



Lo dicho anteriormente, Rusia se ha estado armando ¿en los últimos 20 años? para implementar "la lucha" de Putin contra occidente, este último se ha dormido en los laureles ensimismado en "otra lucha" contra la intolerancia, machismo, cambio climático y sobre todo contra su población en general. Ahora descubre que está en guerra. Creo que, evidentemente, una carrera armamentística Rusa vs Occidente a largo plazo la pierde con toda seguridad Rusia. Aunque está por ver que eso sea así si metemos en la ecuación a China.


----------



## vladimirovich (19 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 990615
> 
> 
> Se cierra más el cerco sobre Chernígov, según este mapa del que cada vez me fio menos.



Ese mapa ya lo vi hace 10 dias.

Acojonante que Chernigov siga sin estar cercada.


----------



## SanRu (19 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Pero si la bolsa rusa lleva cerrada desde casi el inicio de la guerra......


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (19 Mar 2022)

Lo mejor de esta guerra es que se va a terminar definitivamente con la cochefilia. Es sumamente repugnante y vomitivo que hasta el último gitano de la última aldea tenga que tener un aparato de 1 tonelada porque le sale de los cojones


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 Mar 2022)

pampero21 dijo:


> España se mete en un lío. En vez de apostar por Rusia apuesta por Ucrania
> 
> En vez de apostar por Argelia, apuesta por Marruecos regalando el Sáhara.
> 
> Ojo, que me llamen nazi aquí en forovox o foro Ucrania. Pero somos gilipollas.



El embajador de Argelia se va…








Argelia llama a consultas a su embajador en Madrid


La diplomacia argelina se declara “muy sorprendida” por el “brusco giro” de España en el conflicto del Sáhara Occidental




elpais.com





Interesante esta guerra por la energía…


----------



## Loignorito (19 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Precisamente. Si fuéramos rusos y tuviéramos 17 millones de km² llenos de petróleo, oro, uranio, gas, etc...etc.. a nuestra disposición para sobrevivir, no tendríamos que andar asi.
> 
> Como no tenemos más que florentinos, botines y cuñaos tenemos que andar como tenemos que andar.



Aquí no sabemos lo que tenemos. Vivimos una situación de bloqueo contra toda iniciativa que nos libere de la deuda yanki. Por ejemplo, disponemos de importantes concentraciones de tierras raras, que no se pueden explotar por causa de los ecologetas y políticos serviles a Washington. Tenemos petroleo y gas en Canarias, Mar de Alborán y Mediterráneo, pero lo mismo. Y a saber que más hay bajo nuestras montañas que no se quiere ver por que no hay ninguna empresa norteamericana que esté por la labor de explotarlo.

Aquí hasta que no saquemos a esta panda de traidores, no veremos la luz ni tendremos futuro.


----------



## Teuro (19 Mar 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> *Boris Johnson, ha comparado este sábado la lucha de Ucrania contra la invasión rusa con la votación a favor del Brexit* en el referéndum que propició la salida del país de la UE. Así, Johnson ha destacado durante un acto del Partido Conservador en Blackpool "*el instinto de la gente de este país, que como la de Ucrania, eligió la libertad*" y ha citado como "ejemplo famoso reciente" el voto a favor del Brexit.
> 
> Menudo insulto a la Unión Europea. Según esas palabras pertenecer a la Unión Europea es el equivalente a la esclavitud y salir de la Unión Europea la libertad para los ciudadanos. Tema aparte que la comparativa de poner al mismo nivel una guerra donde muere gente con el hecho de conseguir salirse de la Unión Europea.....



OMG, en fin, payasada, al menos hubiera quedado mejos con otras teorías más elaboradas, por ejemplo:

"_La hegemonía otánica en Europa se mueve en la tensión entre el núcleo irradiador de radioactividad y toxicidad ruso-chino y la seducción de los sectores aliados laterales de occidente, Japón y Australia._"


----------



## kelden (19 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Normalmente para el acero se sigue la denominacion AISI, yo he usado estos:
> 
> AISI 204 apto para tornear.
> AISI 215 Acero para uso en tuberías de maquinaria alimentaria y farmacéutica.
> ...



No creo que hay mucho acero en esos chismes. Se fundiría o deformaría. A esas velocidades el rozamiento con el aire, sobre todo a poca altura (misil crucero), genera unas temperaturas muy altas. No se como lo habrán solucionado, si usarán algún tipo de material cerámico u otra cosa. 

Misiles hipersónicos, la 'bomba nuclear' que todos quieren pero nadie logra desarrollar


----------



## Impresionante (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Me cuesta creer que eso fuera algo planeado. Mas bien suena a consecuencia insospechada que continuamente explota en la cara de todos los megalomanos que dirigen estados.



JOOODER ! 

Pero si llevo diciéndolo desde el primer día. 

Putin es miembro fundamental de todas las corporaciones supranacionales . 
Entre ellos el FORO ECONÓMICO MUNDIAL , el foro de Davos , que básicamente es la implantación de un nuevo tipo "comunismo" a nivel global liderado por China y sus vasallos . Biden es empleado de los fondos de inversión que pertenece a Chinos , árabes y judíos, todos ellos enemigos ancestrales de Europa. 
Como en el comunismo tradicional consistía básicamente robar las propiedades de quien las tenía para quedárselas los ladrones haciendo creer que era una " redistribución de la riqueza " ahora es igual ! 

Biden no es Estados Unidos ! Los americanos votaron masivamente a Trump, los mismos dueños de las farmacéuticas son los dueños de las plataformas mediáticas y los que pagan a los charlatanes y predicadores que desbordan las televisiones . Son los que sobornan a los políticos. 

Con lo que cuesta un misil, pagan el sueldo de toda la vida de Susana Griso y Jorge Javier. 
Los políticos son unas ratas inmundas que están ahí en su mayoría para sacarse un sueldo y hacer bulto sin saber ni lo que votan , son un teatro de cara a la galería para que la borregada crea que están representados. 












El Foro Económico Mundial


The World Economic Forum is an independent international organization committed to improving the state of the world by engaging business, political, academic and other leaders of society to shape global, regional and industry agendas. Incorporated as a not-for-profit foundation in 1971, and...




es.weforum.org


----------



## eL PERRO (19 Mar 2022)

La foto que confirma que LA PUTA URS dio la orden para LA MATANZA DE 2014 en el centro de KIIF


Estas son las medallas que repartio el ejercito rojo a sus invasores por la invasion y robo de crimea. Como fecha de inicio de la operacion consta el 20 de febrero. Osea, el dia de la matanza de civiles en el centro de KIIF




www.burbuja.info


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Mar 2022)

Sesión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de RF Igor Konashenkov a partir de las 20.00 horas del 19 de marzo de 2022

▪ Las subdivisiones de las fuerzas armadas rusas después de cruzar el río KASHLAGACH rompieron las defensas del batallón Aidar, avanzaron 5 kilómetros yllegaron a la línea SHAKHTERSKOE-NOVOUKRAINKA.

Fueron destruidos hasta 30 militantes, un tanque, un vehículo de combate de infantería y cuatro vehículos todo terreno. Actualmente, están luchando con unidades de la brigada mecanizada 54 de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania que operan en el segundo escalón de la defensa.

▪ La agrupación de la Milicia Popular de la República Popular de Donetsk destruyó hasta una compañía de la brigada mecanizada 53 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y tomó completamente el control del asentamiento TARAMCHUK. Persigue al enemigo en retirada.

▪ El grupo de tropas de la República Popular de Luhansk ha llegado a las afueras del norte de la ciudad de LYSICHANSK y está llevando a cabo la destrucción de grupos dispersos de nacionalistas que se han retirado de la ciudad de RUBEZHNOE.

▪ Durante el día, la aviación militar operacional-táctica golpeó 59 instalaciones militares de Ucrania. Entre ellos: tres puestos de mando, dos instalaciones de sistemas de lanzamiento múltiple de cohetes y dos estaciones de radar en el área de la ciudad de BOGODUKHOV, dos depósitos de cohetes y armas de artillería, así como 51 lugares donde se concentra equipo militar.

El vehículo aéreo no tripulado Forpost-RU destruyó un radar para iluminación y guía del sistema de misiles antiaéreos S-300 en el área de VYPOLZOV, 60 km al norte de Kiev.

Además, los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron cinco vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos en el aire, incluido un Bayraktar TB-2 cerca de Malovorontsovka.

▪ En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, se han destruido 201 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 1443 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 147 lanzacohetes múltiples, 564 artillería de campaña y morteros, así como 1248 unidades de vehículos militares especiales.

▪ Durante una operación militar especial, un empleado del departamento principal de la SBU en las regiones de Donetsk y Lugansk se entregó voluntariamente a los militares rusos.

Este oficial estuvo directamente involucrado en la organización del entrenamiento de grupos terroristas y de sabotaje para trabajar en áreas liberadas de nacionalistas. El oficial de SBU entregó información detallada sobre todas las personas involucradas en actividades de sabotaje en el territorio de Donbass.


----------



## Michael_Knight (19 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Les han tocao los cojones a los alemanes y ahora vamos a ver quien es capaz de fabricar los mejores misiles y armas, si la industria alemana-europea, o los orcorrusos. Si tomamos como ejemplo la insustria de la automoción, la maquina herramienta, electrónica industrial, etc, yo si fuese orcorruso iría haciendo la maleta.



También puedes tomar como ejemplo la industria de los propios misiles, que los inventaron los alemanes.


----------



## Teuro (19 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Lo más fácil para ellos sería sobornar a algún ruso para que les pase los planos ....



No se ría, el salir corriendo robando unos planos es posiblemente el mejor método de I+D de la historia de la humanidad.


----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)

Las fuerzas ucranianas vuelan un puente ferroviario en un lugar desconocido. 
La logística rusa depende en gran medida de los ferrocarriles para operar. 


#Ucrania esta:

1) Destruyendo puentes y vías férreas.
2) Hundiendo sus barcos.
3) Reclutando adolescentes para pelear.
4) Pidiendo ayuda a la #OTAN.
5) Quemando documentos como si fuera Berlín en 1945.

No necesitamos tonterías de Bellingcat para ver lo obvio. 


Hablando de reclutar gente para pelear: otro a quien los medios occidentales le lavaron el cerebro, viaja a la UA, se caga en los pantalones y regresa a casa:


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (19 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Huele muy mal el movimiento de España, que evidentemente está dictado desde EEUU. Parece que es una forma de que todo el gas argelino vaya a Italia y de ahí a Europa, y cerrar (o provocar) el posible conflicto argelino-marroquí. España sería surtida de gas mediante buques metaneros, que entre los delirios del ladrillo, nos dio por construir una sobrecapacidad brutal de puertos metaneros (los estamos usando al 15% de su capacidad y carecemos de gaseoductos a Europa para exportarlo).



Si estalla el conflicto con argelia, rusia no esta en condiciones de apoyar a argelia como haria si fuera su unico frente. Eso la desestabilizaria y dañaria su imagen exterior (pero ojo que china tiene grandes contratos ahi).

Intentaron en febrero montarle a rusia una guerra civil en Kazajistan pero los de la SVR tenian pinchados de antes a los insurgentes y los liquidaron en 48 horas, ahora hay un par de miles bajo las arenas del Gobi. Argelia en comparacion seria un escenario facil, teniendo en cuenta el satrapa que gobierna en marruecos no hay que animarle mucho para que la lie.

Esa guerra de las arenas II haria que los marroquies, como primer punto de ataque, fueran a por las refinerias y los gasoductos argelinos, lo que haria dispararse otra vez el precio del gas y petroleo.

Como rusia sigue vendiendo igual o mas que antes pese a las sanciones, eso haria subir los precios otra vez para enriquecimiento sobre todo de USA que podria poner en produccion todas las ruinosas inversiones en fracking.


----------



## Decipher (19 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 990615
> 
> 
> Se cierra más el cerco sobre Chernígov, según este mapa del que cada vez me fio menos.



Se lo están tomando con calma.


----------



## PutoNWO (19 Mar 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> *Boris Johnson, ha comparado este sábado la lucha de Ucrania contra la invasión rusa con la votación a favor del Brexit* en el referéndum que propició la salida del país de la UE. Así, Johnson ha destacado durante un acto del Partido Conservador en Blackpool "*el instinto de la gente de este país, que como la de Ucrania, eligió la libertad*" y ha citado como "ejemplo famoso reciente" el voto a favor del Brexit.
> 
> Menudo insulto a la Unión Europea. Según esas palabras pertenecer a la Unión Europea es el equivalente a la esclavitud y salir de la Unión Europea la libertad para los ciudadanos. Tema aparte que la comparativa de poner al mismo nivel una guerra donde muere gente con el hecho de conseguir salirse de la Unión Europea.....



Perdón por el retraso


----------



## vladimirovich (19 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo dicho anteriormente, Rusia se ha estado armando ¿en los últimos 20 años? para implementar "la lucha" de Putin contra occidente, este último se ha dormido en los laureles ensimismado en "otra lucha" contra la intolerancia, machismo, cambio climático y sobre todo contra su población en general. Ahora descubre que está en guerra. Creo que, evidentemente, una carrera armamentística Rusa vs Occidente a largo plazo la pierde con toda seguridad Rusia. Aunque está por ver que eso sea así si metemos en la ecuación a China.



Rusia no le gana la carrera armamentistica ni a Turquia, ¿pero es que no esta quedando claro?, en una guerra convencional los turcos se plantan a las puertas de Moscu en 50 dias, Rusia a nivel militar ya solo es un " ej que tenemoh mushas nukes eh, cuidaoooo".


----------



## doced11 (19 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No iba a uster a triunfar mucho con ese pensamiento. Le presento otro más útil, al estilo "Don Corleone": No presto pasta a nadie que no posee bienes que valgan más que la pasta que le voy a prestar y no pueda quitárselos mediante medidas "coercitivas" más o menos "expeditivas".



Bueno, eso hacen los Bancos ¿no?


----------



## Teuro (19 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Si claro, los rusos van a enseñar a los alemanes a mezclar metales. Los alemanes ya tenían aceros inoxidables de altas prestaciones cuando los rusos aun estaban aprendiendo a fundir bronce en hornos de leña.



Hay evidencias históricas de que los alemanes en 20 años son capaces de poner patas arriba el mundo tras salir del fango de una derrota militar.


----------



## Arraki (19 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Por ellos los romanos, los moros y los franceses aún seguirian en España...cobardes de mierda.



Le hago saber que a partir de este momento pasará a mi diminuta lista de ignorados. 

Le hago saber también que lo hago porque no aporta nada al hilo salvo la suciedad de la que continuamente lo impregna 

*No pone noticias, ni de un lado ni del otro. Solo insulta y entorpece el hilo.*

Le hago saber que gracias al estupendo sistema de ignore del foro Burbuja* a partir de este mensaje usted dejará de existir para mi.*

Le hago saber que animo a los demás foreros a realizar el mismo acto para poder centrar el hilo en noticias y debates enriquecedores y evitar los intoxicadores. 

Un saludo


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Mar 2022)

Otro mapa de este frente:


----------



## montytorri (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Teuro (19 Mar 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> yo he estado currando en Alemania tanto Oeste como Este
> 
> y creo que no estan preparados socialmente para lo que se les viene encima
> 
> ...



Hace años que oímos por aquí los lamentos de los alemanes: Que eran muy buenos haciendo "productos" industriales del siglo XX y XIX. El CEO de Bosch dijo que necesitaban 20.000 millones de euros sobre la mesa para poder desarrollar una tecnología de baterías comparable a las de Samsung y Panasonic. Hablo de memoria y creo recordar que sería por el 2016-17.


----------



## Michael_Knight (19 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Y el claphman que ahora se llama AngloSionista, dijo un día antes de la invasión que no la habría.
> Y luego que la guerra no iba a ser apenas fuerte.
> Todo un profeta de la adivinación.



Y el primer día de guerra el cien por cien de las putinas del foro juraban que esto iba a ser un paseo militar, que los ucros se iban a rendir en masa y que en 48 horas los rusos iban a estar desfilando por las calles de kiev, y ahora si los rusos capturan una aldea al cabo del día te lo venden como una grandisima victoria y dicen que todo va genial para Putin y que la invasión es un plan a largo plazo.


----------



## PutoNWO (19 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania informó a Zelensky sobre las grandes pérdidas en el Donbass. El mando de la operación militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania hace sonar la alarma y pide reforzar urgentemente la agrupación. En muchos batallones, las pérdidas son de hasta el 60%.
> 
> El comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania solicita enviar reservas para compensar las pérdidas, pero el Estado Mayor no puede cumplir con la solicitud: ¡todas las fuerzas están concentradas cerca de Kiev y Odessa!
> 
> Zelensky condenó a 35 mil soldados y oficiales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a una muerte segura. ¡El escenario de Mariupol se repite!






Tranquilos chicos ya mando más carne de cañón al frente, tito Zelensky está hoy de resaca por la coca de anoche


----------



## Decipher (19 Mar 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> *Boris Johnson, ha comparado este sábado la lucha de Ucrania contra la invasión rusa con la votación a favor del Brexit* en el referéndum que propició la salida del país de la UE. Así, Johnson ha destacado durante un acto del Partido Conservador en Blackpool "*el instinto de la gente de este país, que como la de Ucrania, eligió la libertad*" y ha citado como "ejemplo famoso reciente" el voto a favor del Brexit.
> 
> Menudo insulto a la Unión Europea. Según esas palabras pertenecer a la Unión Europea es el equivalente a la esclavitud y salir de la Unión Europea la libertad para los ciudadanos. Tema aparte que la comparativa de poner al mismo nivel una guerra donde muere gente con el hecho de conseguir salirse de la Unión Europea.....



Para una vez que dice la verdad.


----------



## Zhukov (19 Mar 2022)

*Crónica desde Mariupol*

Una historia muy reveladora y terrible - el padre cocinaba sopa en la entrada de una hoguera, la esposa y dos hijos de 11 y 3 años-en el sótano. Llegada de una bomba de mortero, heridas, pérdida de sangre. Su esposa logró llevarlo al hospital de alguna manera. Los niños y vecinos se quedaron en el sótano, dicen los médicos, no tenemos nada, necesitamos esto y aquello. La esposa va en busca de lo que dijeron, y la mata una mina terrestre, no lejos de casa. Los vecinos la entierran en el patio. No se lo dicen a los niños. El padre en el hospital tampoco sabe nada y los médicos dan malos pronósticos. Después de muchas llamadas más tarde, alguien llama al hermano del herido, que llega de Donetsk tan pronto como se abre la oportunidad de entrar en la ciudad y recoge a su hermano. Resulta que los vecinos del sótano subieron a los niños a autobuses humanitarios que van a Zaporozhe, en Ucrania, es decir, detrás de la línea del frente. Solos. Y se fueron. Deciden no decirle nada al hombre herido, que espera reunirse con su esposa e hijos, pensando que todavía están en el sótano.

Cómo seguimos viviendo, quién va a hacer todo esto y cómo lo restauraremos: esta es la pregunta principal, y no puedo responderla. En respuesta a palabras de aliento en general y si no tienes cigarrillos, la gente pierde inmediatamente el interés en ti. No lo entiendes, tu apartamento no se quemó y tus parientes no murieron. Muchas personas se acercan e inmediatamente comienzan a hablar de lo mal que estaba todo en Ucrania, y especialmente en sus últimos días aquí. Pero una mujer-insinuando y personalmente comenzó a decirme-gracias a Rusia, mira a tu alrededor. Su discurso estuvo impregnado de una amarga burla de mí personalmente, porque tengo un micrófono en las manos que pone "televisión rusa". Parece que puedo lavarme, dormir en la cama y comer bien. Y beber agua cuando quiera y tanto como quiera , y no sólo agua (por cierto, hay muchos borrachos en la ciudad, se encontró un gran almacén de alcohol sin tocar). Pero esta gente no puede, y los patios de las casas más cerca del centro, donde el ruido ya no retumba , están llenos de gente. Hay mucha gente. La acción humanitaria urgente es absolutamente necesaria. Estoy seguro de que tan pronto como termine el tiroteo en la ciudad, y esto es cuestión de los próximos días, se hará. La situación en los hospitales (en particular, el Nº 2) es terrible - hay pocos médicos, no hay medicinas, no hay agua, no hay calefacción, nada - hay muchos heridos, todos los pasillos están obstruidos. Un hombre con una gorra andrajosa y cabello largo se me acerca, todo en él traiciona a un representante de la intelectualidad, y probablemente creativo. La cara cubierta de hollín y las manos con hollín son tradicionales. "¿Entiendes que la gente te dará la espalda si no haces algo inmediatamente?"Lo entiendo, pero ¿qué puedo hacer sino contar lo que está pasando? Lo que, por cierto, hice incluso en el aire del programa "60 minutos", que apenas necesita una introducción para los lectores. Y hay que documentar, contar y explicar todo lo que sucede, a quién culpar y qué llevó a esto. Hay una gran cantidad de crímenes cometidos por nacionalistas, pero los tiroteos sin ley, mientras los cuerpos aún están enterrados, no se ven tan terribles como un edificio de gran altura quemado. Y justo hoy, tomaron el aeropuerto de Mariupol, donde se encontraba la institución más siniestra del sur: la prisión de investigación de SBU, donde las personas fueron mutiladas, asesinadas, golpeadas, burladas y torturadas según el mejor modelo estadounidense. Quien logró escapar de allí cuenta cosas terribles sobre esta llamada "biblioteca". Y eso es todo, necesitamos hacerlo público, convincente e inmediatamente. Después de todo, es en contra de esto que se está llevando a cabo todo lo que se está haciendo ahora.

El número de personas que salen a pie crece a diario. La comida se está acabando en la ciudad. Conducen coches, sin ventanas, agujereados por las balas, con el techo aplastado. En la entrada, un enorme torrente de aquellos que buscan familiares. La tarea principal de los controles de carretera en la salida ahora es identificar exactamente a los nazis y soldados ucranianos. Se cambian de ropa, se mezclan con la multitud, a veces incluso llevan a una dama con un niño como compañera de viaje. La primera prueba, mostrar las manos, los dedos y los hombros, está interesada en los tatuajes y las marcas características de las correas de los chalecos antibalas y las culatas de las armas. Muéstrame tus calzoncillos, muchos desertores no llevan calzoncillos. Porque los calzoncillos militares se tiran, y si todavía puedes encontrar pantalones civiles de alguna manera , entonces ya es difícil encontrar calzoncillos

Grigory Vdovin


----------



## kelden (19 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> España llegó a tener una superficie de 20 millones de km^2. Los perdimos más que nada por no tener la población suficiente para defenderlos.



No .... lo perdimos todo porque la clase pasiva-extractiva que asola este pais desde siglo XV se fundió toda la pasta que robaron en América en chorradas. Desde luego, no invirtieron un duro en crear riqueza. Su capitalismo-paco de hidalgo castellano venido a más era mucho menos eficiente que el de holandeses y británicos, encarnado en gente laboriosa y trabajadora que generaba valor añadido. Ya he comentado en varios posts que la cruz de este pais es el machaque continuo al que las clases extractivas llevan sometiendo a las productivas desde el siglo XV.

Perdimos el imperio por lo mismo que los yankis van a perder el suyo en tiempo record: porque había otros mas eficientes que nosotros.


----------



## NoRTH (19 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hace años que oímos por aquí los lamentos de los alemanes: Que eran muy buenos haciendo "productos" industriales del siglo XX y XIX. El CEO de Bosch dijo que necesitaban 20.000 millones de euros sobre la mesa para poder desarrollar una tecnología de baterías comparable a las de Samsung y Panasonic. Hablo de memoria y creo recordar que sería por el 2016-17.




ese es el probema 
que sin poner pasta encima de la mesa no saben hacer la o con un canuto


----------



## Teuro (19 Mar 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Este mapa es lo más exacto que existe:



Sigue pareciendo EEUU sensiblemente más grande que Canada. Por cierto, Portugal se ha comido a Galicia.


----------



## Pat (19 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Llevan años planificando esto, por cierto, han pillado a occidente con los pantalones bajados puesto que en la UE no nos hemos enterado de nada, predicando la paz mundial, ecologismo, feminismo y demás frivolidades mientras oriente se ha estado armando hasta los dientes. La guera se les torció en el momento que no cumplieron sus objetivos con una Blitzkrieg, lo que les ha oblidado a sacar las cartas antes de tiempo y unas sanciones que no se esperaban tan virulentas.
> 
> En Occidente ya sabemos a que atenernos antes de tiempo,* a Ucrania enviaron chatarra y soldados inexpertos, se han estado guardando lo mejor para una "segunda fase" que ya ha perdido totalmente el factor sorpresa*.
> 
> Lo único lamentable de occidente es lo evidente: Han sido idiotas.



Deja de menospreciar a los Ucranianos alegando que Rusia no ha mandado sus mejores tropas y mejor material.

Rusia ha mandado lo que tenia, casi la mitad de sus 180 “Grupos de batalla” (BTG) estén en Ucrania; Si Rusia manda mas fuerzas a Ucrania ya no le queda NADA para defender se del OTAN o China.

Rusia debe echar mano a mercenarios y “Voluntarios” como los Sirios si no quiere dejarse sin defensas.

Occidente ha sobre estimado la capacidad militar de Rusia, lo que es mas grave es que también Putin sobre estimo sus capacidades militares, en fin, esto pasa con los dictadores; nadie les quiere decir al dictador lo que el dictador no quiere oir.



En cuanto a la marcha de la guerra: Putin ya ha sido forzado renunciar a el Capital Kiev y parece que esta concentrando en el Mar Negro para Unir el Crimea con Donbass, mas que nada porque Mariupol es tan cerca de los bases Rusos que sus líneas de comunicaciones le permite suministrar sus tropas en el campo ahie…


----------



## golden graham (19 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Jsjakakakjajaja hasta los cagaplayas se mean en el viejo, a la momia solo le va a quedar trudeaus, el follaviejaa de macron, y perro sanchez


----------



## bangkoriano (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## mazuste (19 Mar 2022)

_*Estados Unidos financiará una resistencia en Ucrania a través de la CIA al igual que lo hizo en Siria
y al igual que lo hizo desde 1949 hasta principios de la década de 1950, cuando la insurgencia *_
*antisoviética financiada por Estados Unidos en Ucrania terminó en la miseria.*








Op-Ed: The CIA has backed Ukrainian insurgents before. Let's learn from those mistakes


It may sound like a neat way to avoid 'boots on the ground' for Americans, but the bloodshed would be immense.




www.latimes.com


----------



## Nico (19 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Si claro, los rusos van a enseñar a los alemanes a mezclar metales. Los alemanes ya tenían aceros inoxidables de altas prestaciones cuando los rusos aun estaban aprendiendo a fundir bronce en hornos de leña.




Para tu información en el caso particular del titanio, los expertos son los rusos. De hecho los norteamericanos tienen que comprar motores de cohetes a los rusos, porque no pueden replicar esa tecnología.
Como te supondrás el resto del motor es "_mira como lo hicieron, lo copiemos_"... pero no pueden "copiar" las partes de titanio que son las que soportan las altas temperaturas.


Para otros metales "los que saben" son los alemanes, o los norteamericanos. Pero la metalurgia abarca muchos metales y aleaciones y no todas son "replicables" así nomás.


----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)

*Los cerdos nazis ponen los cañones debajo de tu ventana asi cuando los rusos lo destruyan estaras jodido tu tambien*

El 1er Batallón Separado del grupo "Sector Derecha" de #Ucrania ha publicado un video de su ataque de artillería a una posición #rusa. El grupo parece estar operando un obús M1955 "D-20" (52-P-546) de 152 mm. El grupo no especifica la ubicación exacta. 


FSB descubrió que Ukros instaló más de 420 minas cerca de los puertos de Odessa, Ochakiv, Chornomorsk y Yuzhne. 
Estas minas pueden ser arrastradas por las corrientes hacia EL BÓSFORO Y EL MEDITERRÁNEO. 
Ukros ya perdió su costa del Mar de Azov. Lo mismo sucederá con el Mar Negro.


----------



## Teuro (19 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> No digamos chorradas



No son chorradas, el Imperio Español ocupó más de 20 millones de km2 allá por 1750, con una población en la España peninsular que no llegaba a 10 millones de personas, mientras que Francia tenía casi 3 veces más. Evidentemente se mascaba la tragedia.


----------



## Impresionante (19 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Pero si la bolsa rusa lleva cerrada desde casi el inicio de la guerra......



Ni puta idea


----------



## Gotthard (19 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hay evidencias históricas de que los alemanes en 20 años son capaces de poner patas arriba el mundo tras salir del fango de una derrota militar.



Si, pero no estos alemanes de aquí y son la mayoria.




Pero bueno, en cuanto colapse la industria y se dispare el desempleo sale rapido algun pintor de acuarelas austriaco para pastorearnos. Ademas de vez en cuando los "refugees" le dan al aleman una dosis de realidad que ayuda a que se quiten las tonterias y con la oleada de ucranianos que se vienen tener un chalecito en un pueblito de las afueras sin seguridad nivel narco va a ser una aventura.


----------



## clapham5 (19 Mar 2022)

Esto lo escribio el clapham el 9 de Abril de 2014 . Alguien lo copio en su blog 

A ver . Vosotros no sois capaces de entender la mentalidad de un ex Agente de la KGB como Putin , porque sois occidentales , pero moi ...lo ve claro 
Que fue primero , el huevo o la gallina ?
Lo primero fue Putin




, asi de claro . Creeis que primero fue
el maidanazo y luego la " reaccion " histerica y visceral de Putin de anexionarse 
Crimea sin pensarselo , asi ...de calenton . Pues NIET 
Rusia ha visto que EE UU es como Gambia ( el embajador de Honduras 
me pidio que no comparara a su pais con EE UU ) .
Putin advirtio a EE UU que no siguiera con su escudo antimisiles , pero como el nigga es una marioneta y los que cortan el bacalao viven en Hamptons 
pues eso . Putin tiene dos opciones : avanzar o retroceder 
Si retrocede no solo pierde Crimea , sino que le montan una primavera en Minsk , pero si avanza no solo ganaria el Este de ucrania 
transnistria , Osetia , Abjacia , influencia sobre Moldavia , Georgia 
y Azervayan sino que tal vez recupere los paises balticos ( como estados libres asociados ) y se haga con los Balcanes
CUANTO DINERO HAY EN LOS BANCOS EUROPEOS Y USANOS ? 
Lo digo yo , que tengo el dato : 7 % del dinero que " consta en los asientos contables . El 93 % restante son deudas , que han de ser pagadas 
en plazos mensuales de aqui a 2044 . 
Si Rusia disminuye sus ventas de Gas ( ya las esta reduciendo ) y sus ventas de Petroleo ( tambien las esta reduciendo ) Uropa no podra fabricar 
y exportar MAS . Como las deudas aumentan ( maldito interes ) la UE 
solo le queda la opcion de monetizar .

Habra Guerra en Ucrania porque es lo que quiere Rusia . 
Una Guerra patriotica 2.0 para liberar a los hermanos rusos del yugo opresor de los nazis tendra el OK del 77 % de los rusos . 
Yo no me fijo en las palabras , me fijo en los hechos . Y todo apunta 
a que habra invasion rusa y anexion . 
yo me lavo las manos , cuando estemos en mad max solo dare amoxicilina a los que me hayan thankeado ...

El link del blog es este : 

UCRANIA POR CLAPHAM






El clapham no miente .


----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)

financiando el terrorismo como siempre

la chusma de Bandera la financiaron y entrenaron desde final de los años 20 tanto los polacos como alemanes y britanicos, ademas de dinero del Vaticano. entre otros crimenes sus ataques y estragos empeoraron la hambruna de 1933, a diferencia de lo que dice la propaganda occidental

Todos en el ajo en el trabajo de joder a los demas paises
no es extraño que los terroristas de UPA-OUN hallaran refugio en la RFA, donde fue liquidado Bandera en 1959, en Munich, la ciudad de los nazis



mazuste dijo:


> _*Estados Unidos financiará una resistencia en Ucrania a través de la CIA al igual que lo hizo en Siria
> y al igual que lo hizo desde 1949 hasta principios de la década de 1950, cuando la insurgencia *_
> *antisoviética financiada por Estados Unidos en Ucrania terminó en la miseria.*
> 
> ...


----------



## delhierro (19 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Y el primer día de guerra el cien por cien de las putinas del foro juraban que esto iba a ser un paseo militar, que los ucros se iban a rendir en masa y que en 48 horas los rusos iban a estar desfilando por las calles de kiev, y ahora si los rusos capturan una aldea al cabo del día te lo venden como una grandisima victoria y dicen que todo va genial para Putin y que la invasión es un plan a largo plazo.



No sabemos que quiere Putin. Es así de facil, ni puta idea más alla de Lugansk y Donetsk con sus fronteras de la época sovietica.

A Lugansk le queda 1 ciudad y media . Son dos ciudades de 100.000 habitantes, calculo que 4 dias. No destrozan todo como hacen los yanquis, porque es su pais, se lo van a quedar y lo quieren con los menos muertos posibles y con los menores daños.

A Donestk le queda más, pero lo tienen cercados ahí. No tienen prisa, mucho rollo que los rusos son penosos pero los 30 paises de la OTAN tienen buen cuidado en no meterse. Pueden tardar una semana o dos más o tres. No tienen porque correr.

El resto del pais , para mi una incognita. Lo mismo llegan hasta el rio , o cuando tengan lo anterior Putin negocia, dice que ha desnazificado y destruido suficiente el ejercito ucraniano y firma algo. O lo mismo se cabrea, llama a filas y llega a Berlin entre polvo radioactivo , que esta todo muy volatil.


----------



## bigmaller (19 Mar 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Que buena gente, que avisaron 3 veces del bombazo en Hipercor. Si al final los 25 que se cargaron van a tener la culpa. Y en la cafeteria de la calle del Correo también tuvieron la culpa por estar desayunando.



Sois tontos hasta decir basta.


----------



## Teuro (19 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Bien tirado la verdad.
> 
> ¿Crees que el gobierno va a llevarse la bala de sufrir aun mas con el precio de la electricidad que supondria perder el suministro Argelino o tal vez tenga algo que ver con el adelanto del dinero del fondo (rescate) como contrapartida?



Todo son especulaciones, la realidad a marzo de 2022 es que Alemania no puede cortar el gas ruso sin parar su producción industrial, lo que en caso de hacerlo tendría consecuencias nefastas para su PIB. También es verdad que España posee capacidad instalada para funcionar con gas licuado, cosa de la que carece el resto de Europa y no va a tener en los próximos meses/años.

La realidad es que el gas que fluye a Alemania tiene 3 "posibles" riesgos: 

1. Que Rusia diga que hasta aquí hemos llegado y lo corte. Improbable, puesto que tampoco poseen comprador alternativo para comenzar a funcionar pasado mañana, por lo que mientras paguen seguirá fluyendo.

2. Que Alemania diga que no quiere el rojizo gas ruso, improbable salvo que tenga una alternativa de generación energética.

3. Que Ucrania vuele el Nord Stream I en cuanto se vea derrotada por Rusia y abandonada a su suerte por la OTAN. A corto plazo creo que es el riesgo más probable.


----------



## raptors (19 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Acláranos ese fanatismo tuyo por Putin.
> 
> Por un lado nos dices que no es comunista pero tú votas comunista.
> 
> ...



*Ladren perros..!!* es signo de que se avanza... ja


----------



## bigmaller (19 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Precisamente. Si fuéramos rusos y tuviéramos 17 millones de km² llenos de petróleo, oro, uranio, gas, etc...etc.. a nuestra disposición para sobrevivir, no tendríamos que andar asi.
> 
> Como no tenemos más que florentinos, botines y cuñaos tenemos que andar como tenemos que andar.



Eso tambien muy español. La culpa no es de los botines. La culpa es nuestra por enseñar meierda a nuestros hijos.


----------



## Discordante (19 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Para tu información en el caso particular del titanio, los expertos son los rusos. De hecho los norteamericanos tienen que comprar motores de cohetes a los rusos, porque no pueden replicar esa tecnología.
> Como te supondrás el resto del motor es "_mira como lo hicieron, lo copiemos_"... pero no pueden "copiar" las partes de titanio que son las que soportan las altas temperaturas.
> 
> 
> Para otros metales "los que saben" son los alemanes, o los norteamericanos. Pero la metalurgia abarca muchos metales y aleaciones y no todas son "replicables" así nomás.



Que algo te salga mas barato comprarlo fuera no significa que sea mejor.

EEUU aborto el programa espacial tras los transbordadores (un desastre total de proyecto) y se encontraron con que tenian que volver a desarrollar el sistema previo de cohetes con carga incoporada. Ese desarrollo era mucho mas caro que comprar motores o lanzamientos a otros paises. Rusia en ese aspecto era de los mas baratos y el unico que tenia suministro en abundancia (tenian motores y cohetes pero no pasta para usarlos).

Curiosamente el titanio que transforma Rusia, que si es de los mejores del mundo haciendolo, lo compraba de Ucrania porque no tiene industria para la obtencion de titanio en bruto de alta calidad.


----------



## Teuro (19 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



El mayor riesgo de esta guerra, salvo la cuestión de guerra nuclear, no es la guerra en sí, sino los efectos colaterales que conlleva: La parada de la economía ucraniana augura la pérdida de exportaciones agrícolas de Ucrania, que sumadas a posibles restricciones de las propias rusas sienen capacidad más que de sobra para desestabiliar la economía mundial Esto significa falta de alimento en África, encarecimiento de la carne en Europa y una inflación, que riéte de la crisis del petróleo de los 70. Una hecatombe económica en un mundo, que a diferencia de 1970, tiene el doble de población.


----------



## Teuro (19 Mar 2022)

doced11 dijo:


> Bueno, eso hacen los Bancos ¿no?



Hay por ahí un "grupo étnico" que se hizo famoso por esas prácticas.


----------



## Impresionante (19 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El mayor riesgo de esta guerra, salvo la cuestión de guerra nuclear, no es la guerra en sí, sino los efectos colaterales que conlleva: La parada de la economía ucraniana augura la pérdida de exportaciones agrícolas de Ucrania, que sumadas a posibles restricciones de las propias rusas sienen capacidad más que de sobra para desestabiliar la economía mundial Esto significa falta de alimento en África, encarecimiento de la carne en Europa y una inflación, que riéte de la crisis del petróleo de los 70. Una hecatombe económica en un mundo, que a diferencia de 1970, tiene el doble de población.



Nos están saliendo cara las maniobras globalistas


----------



## NPI (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## uberales (19 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Credibilíiiisimo.


----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)

asi funciona la "soberania" de Ucrania


----------



## Teuro (19 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No .... lo perdimos todo porque la clase pasiva-extractiva que asola este pais desde siglo XV se fundió toda la pasta que robaron en América en chorradas. Desde luego, no invirtieron un duro en crear riqueza. Su capitalismo-paco de hidalgo castellano venido a más era mucho menos eficiente que el de holandeses y británicos, encarnado en gente laboriosa y trabajadora que generaba valor añadido. Ya he comentado en varios posts que la cruz de este pais es el machaque continuo al que las clases extractivas llevan sometiendo a las productivas desde el siglo XV.
> 
> Perdimos el imperio por lo mismo que los yankis van a perder el suyo en tiempo record: porque había otros mas eficientes que nosotros.



Sin embargo creo que el problema de la baja producción de España en esos siglos se debió al "regalo divino" - "veneno letal" de la "impresora infinita". España no necesitava producir nada, tenía menis de oro y plata que se "inventaban" dinero sin respaldo productivo. En Holanda y Reino Unido debieron trabajar para conseguir dinero. Es similar a lo que ha pasado en EEUU con su "impresora infinita" del dolar, que es un privilegio tenerla, pero al final es una maldición.


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No se ría, el salir corriendo robando unos planos es posiblemente el mejor método de I+D de la historia de la humanidad.



Jajaja así les pasamos los planos de Concorde a los rusos y así acabó el Concordoski (se los pasamos defectuosos, lol)


----------



## ProfeInsti (19 Mar 2022)

*560 SOLDADOS RUSOS, HECHOS PRISIONEROS.
*La vice primera ministra ucraniana, Irina Vereshchuk, ha anunciado este sábado que las fuerzas que defienden el país de la invasión de Rusia tienen en su poder a 562 prisioneros de guerra rusos, algunos de los cuales depusieron las armas voluntariamente.


----------



## Teuro (19 Mar 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> ese es el probema
> que sin poner pasta encima de la mesa no saben hacer la o con un canuto



Con pasta sobre la mesa hasta España te haría submarinos nucleares.


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Mar 2022)

Equipos y armas encontrados bajo los escombros del cuartel de la 79 Brigada Especializada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que fue enterrado junto con sus dueños.


----------



## Gotthard (19 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Credibilíiiisimo.



Pues son cohetes instalaza españoles. 
De esos no tienen para ponerlos de atrezzo.


----------



## NPI (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>


----------



## ProfeInsti (19 Mar 2022)

La Policía alemana ha actualizado este sábado a 207.742 el número de refugiados ucranianos que han sido registrados desde el comienzo del ataque ruso a Ucrania, ha informado el Ministerio del Interior.


----------



## xavigomis (19 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No tengo idea si hay desabastecimiento en Rusia, lo que te digo es que has puesto la foto *de un supermercado UCRANIANO* (mira los carteles).
> 
> Por otro lado es bastante lógico que cuando un país está en guerra, la gente se abastezca de lo que pueda como modo de prevenirse (y esto vale para Ucrania y para Rusia).



Este ya si es de rusia... o tampoco?

NaZis peleándose por el Azucar... 
NaZis a por Azucar


----------



## Teuro (19 Mar 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Deja de menospreciar a los Ucranianos alegando que Rusia no ha mandado sus mejores tropas y mejor material.
> 
> Rusia ha mandado lo que tenia, casi la mitad de sus 180 “Grupos de batalla” (BTG) estén en Ucrania; Si Rusia manda mas fuerzas a Ucrania ya no le queda NADA para defender se del OTAN o China.
> 
> ...



No sabemos si los rusos mienten demasiado que hasta se han llegado a mentir a si mismos, pero los tanques que vemos por la tele parecen cualquier cosa menos nuevos, y lso aviones son más de la época soviética que los modelos que pone en su catálogo de venta. Donde si están cumpliendo expectativas es en los misiles. Seguramente Rusia sea una república misilera más que otra cosa.


----------



## Teuro (19 Mar 2022)

bangkoriano dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 990634



Vaya, "El Zorro" ha copiado a "Batman".


----------



## .Kaikus (19 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las autoridades alemanas han dicho que han agotado la capacidad de la Bundeswehr para suministrar armas a Ucrania, según ha declarado la ministra de Defensa alemana, Christine Lambrecht.
> 
> t.me/zheltyeslivy/41556



En roman paladino, si quieren mas armas que los EEUU paguen la factura por adelantado...


----------



## fulcrum29smt (19 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Lo pregunto de nuevo, que parece que pasaís por alto esto, y de trivial no tiene UNA MIERDA. ¿Esto está siendo así?; ¿Se ajusta a la realidad o no?.



¿Acaso lo puede saber alguien con seguridad?


----------



## gargamelix (19 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> 3. Que Ucrania vuele el Nord Stream I en cuanto se vea derrotada por Rusia y abandonada a su suerte por la OTAN. A corto plazo creo que es el riesgo más probable.



Está fuera de su alcance. Además el 2 está terminado aunque no esté funcionando. Alemania debe por fuerza seguir comprando gas a Rusia, no tiene más opción por ahora.

Sobre el desarrollo de la industria de armas en Alemania, todo está en función de la actitud política. Si esta se da, como así parece por la bofetada de realidad que se han llevado los políticos, Alemania tiene el potencial de desarrollar armas de primer nivel sin duda ninguna. Tiene una buena base ya funcionando, tiene la ingeniería y ciencia necesarias y económicamente incluso le puede venir bien porque puede exportar a aliados.


----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No sabemos que quiere Putin. Es así de facil, ni puta idea más alla de Lugansk y Donetsk con sus fronteras de la época sovietica.
> 
> A Lugansk le queda 1 ciudad y media . Son dos ciudades de 100.000 habitantes, calculo que 4 dias. No destrozan todo como hacen los yanquis, porque es su pais, se lo van a quedar y lo quieren con los menos muertos posibles y con los menores daños.
> 
> ...



cortara el pais expulsando las zonas no rusas del occidente (fronteras anteriores a 1939, aunque probablemente la frontera estara un poco mas al este, en las regiones de Zhitomir-Vinnitsa

el resto de lo que quede de Ucrania se federalizara:
- NovoRussia con capital en Jarkov (si no se incorpora a Rusia tambien)
- MaloRusia con capital en Kiev, que volvera a ser un pais enteramente rural, toda la industria sovietica que aun queda sera desmantelada


----------



## JAGGER (19 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No se ría, el salir corriendo robando unos planos es posiblemente el mejor método de I+D de la historia de la humanidad.



Pero no basta con eso. La horda robó los planos del Concord y sacó el Tupolev TU 144. Cuando hicieron una demostración a lo bestia en París, el Tupolev se desintegró en el aire. Y por supuesto que mató inocentes y destruyó viviendas.
Otro golazo de la Horda y sus aleaciones metalíferas.


----------



## ProfeInsti (19 Mar 2022)

El primer ministro italiano, Mario Draghi, y otros componentes del gobierno expresaron hoy su solidaridad al ministro de Defensa,
Lorenzo Guerini, objeto de un ataque y considerado "un halcón antirruso" por parte del Ministerio de Exteriores de Rusia.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En roman paladino, si quieren mas armas que los EEUU paguen la factura por adelantado...



Es que la mitad de las armas terminan en manos rusas o en el mercado negro de la web profunda…es un saco sin fondo los ucranianos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Mar 2022)

_nada de " hordas " _
_Misiles Hipersonicos y Ataques de Precision _






















Intel Slava Z


Intel slava is a Russian News aggregator who covers Conflicts/Geopolitics and urgent news from around the world. Funded by Putin, Russian ministry of defence, FSB, GRU and SVR




t.me


----------



## Teuro (19 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jajaja así les pasamos los planos de Concorde a los rusos y así acabó el Concordoski (se los pasamos defectuosos, lol)



La bomba nuclear de Pakistán fue producto de un científico de esa nacionalidad robando propiedad industrial de la fábrica holandesa donde trabajaba.


----------



## Discordante (19 Mar 2022)

xavigomis dijo:


> Este ya si es de rusia... o tampoco?
> 
> NaZis peleándose por el Azucar...
> NaZis a por Azucar



Da igual de donde sea ese video. Por si solo no dice nada.

Perfectamente podrian estar regalando ese producto:



Dicho eso si es posible que Rusia este empezando a sufrir desabastecimiento de ciertos productos. No en vano europa era el 40% de sus importaciones y EEUU otro 5%.


----------



## Teuro (19 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Está fuera de su alcance. Además el 2 está terminado aunque no esté funcionando. Alemania debe por fuerza seguir comprando gas a Rusia, no tiene más opción por ahora.
> 
> Sobre el desarrollo de la industria de armas en Alemania, todo está en función de la actitud política. Si esta se da, como así parece por la bofetada de realidad que se han llevado los políticos, Alemania tiene el potencial de desarrollar armas de primer nivel sin duda ninguna. Tiene una buena base ya funcionando, tiene la ingeniería y ciencia necesarias y económicamente incluso le puede venir bien porque puede exportar a aliados.



Al final vamos a tener la broma sobre el bajo número de militares japoneses con eso de "no hace falta, los barcos de guerra funcionarían sin asistencia humana".


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Mar 2022)

simplemente hay grandes intereses contrapuestos a nivel global y eso es lo que se batalla

lo que beneficia a unos perjudica a otros. Fíjense en el inmenso cambio de China en sólo 20 años. De tener a 1.400 millones de personas en el tercer mundo a ser un ejemplo de calidad de vida . Hasta hace pocos años regalaban niñas para ser adoptadas en otros países pues los orfanatos estaban abarrotados . 

por no hablar de aquellas imágenes de todos en bicicleta con la misma ropa de los tiempos de Mao ( sicario de los enemigos de China , obviamente ) de la misma manera que Sánchez es sicario de los enemigos de España.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## NPI (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



- Relaciones transatlánticas (Transatlantic relations)



DeepL


> Mykola Vorobiov es un periodista y académico ucraniano. Tiene un máster en gestión y economía (2009) por la Universidad Nacional de Comercio y Economía de Kiev. Desde la anexión de Crimea y las nuevas escaladas en el este de Ucrania en 2014, Mykola cubrió los acontecimientos más recientes como periodista militar en los frentes de Donbas.
> 
> Participó en la *beca *para medios de comunicación de la *Deutche Welle* en Alemania, en la *Escuela de Estudios Europeos e Internacionales de la Universidad de Panonia en Hungría*, en el *Programa de Intercambio de Liderazgo de Visitantes Internacionales para periodistas organizado por el Departamento de Estado de los Estados Unidos*, en los *estudios sobre el Congreso* y los *grupos de presión de la American University*, en la *Universidad de verano de Cato* y en otros programas.
> 
> ...



Mykola Vorobiov


----------



## kelden (19 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No sabemos si los rusos mienten demasiado que hasta se han llegado a mentir a si mismos, pero los tanques que vemos por la tele parecen cualquier cosa menos nuevos, y lso aviones son más de la época soviética que los modelos que pone en su catálogo de venta. Donde si están cumpliendo expectativas es en los misiles. Seguramente Rusia sea una república misilera más que otra cosa.



Nadie expondría sus mejores aviones en zonas donde se sospeche que hay S-300 o BUKs. Todos los días destruyen unos cuantos. Cuando crean que se han pulido todos, sacarán los aviones bonitos ....   Es un riesgo innecesario, sobre todo si tienes misiles que le aciertan a una moneda de 2 € a mil kms. Mientras tanto, tanques volantes de esos de ataque a tierra.

Más o menos ya sabrían el número de sistemas AA que tenían los ukros y solo es cuestión de ir restando conforme se van poniendo a tiro.


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Mar 2022)

Se escuchan sirenas antiaéreas y sonidos de defensa aérea en Odessa, Chernomorsk e Izmail.

Supuestamente, intentan una vez más derribar drones de reconocimiento.
#Odessa, Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Treefrog (19 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Esto lo escribio el clapham el 9 de Abril de 2014 . Alguien lo copio en su blog
> 
> A ver . Vosotros no sois capaces de entender la mentalidad de un ex Agente de la KGB como Putin , porque sois occidentales , pero moi ...lo ve claro
> Que fue primero , el huevo o la gallina ?
> ...



Un thanks a este post, y al original :





Se está liando pardísima en Ucrania V


¿Veremos a Grecia "maidanizada" estos días?. Grecia inicia la primera huelga general del año a 48 horas de la visita de Merkel - elEconomista.es ¿Alguien que pueda seguir como discurre la cosa y que vaya contándolo en el foro, para quienes no podamos estar conectados hasta la tarde...




www.burbuja.info







No es común ver una predicción tan jodidamente acertada...


----------



## el ejpertoc (19 Mar 2022)

*Ucrania: Una conversación con el historiador César Vidal

Muy interesante, cómo siempre don Cesar !! Muy cierto los medios noticiosos sólo dicen lo que le conviene. Gracias por traer a don Cesar Vidal.*

*Excelente la exposición. Enumera las razones del conflicto actual. Dice lo que los grandes medios no dicen, no mencionan, que ocultan de manera deliberada. Gracias don César por compartir sus conocimientos y sabiduría

Como siempre ningún desperdicio, muchas gracias por tan importante información, realmente el doctor César Vidal es muy especial*

*César Vidal siempre tan claro y objetivo. Muchas gracias por esta clase magistral


Excelente análisis, aún hay esperanza en el criterio humano, gracias por el brillante resumen de esta situación, ojalá aquellos con fanatismos extremos ideológicos que empujan esto atendiendo a sus egos que necesitan protagonismo y reconocimiento, comprendan un poco y dejen de apoyar esta locura!

Maravilloso Don César Vidal. Magistral en su prosa, y soberbio en sus conocimientos, por eso es Doctor en Historia, filosofía, y periodismo. Sublime por su objetividad, y búsqueda de la verdad, en un mundo actual en el que prima la mentira, el engaño, y la falacia superlativa. Es un orgullo infinito escucharle. Mi profunda admiración.*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 Mar 2022)

Pues imagínate las posibilidades de la fragata española contra ese juguete…ninguna. Es simplemente un ataúd flotante.


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Lo pregunto de nuevo, que parece que pasaís por alto esto, y de trivial no tiene UNA MIERDA. ¿Esto está siendo así?; ¿Se ajusta a la realidad o no?.



Yo entiendo que sí. El objetivo probablemente sea retrasar todo lo posible la ofensiva ruski.
No tienen reservas, de hecho, esas son las reservas


----------



## gargamelix (19 Mar 2022)

Le han metido a la OTAN una presión brutal.


----------



## dabuti (19 Mar 2022)

Argelia llama a consultas a su embajador.

Sánchez, eres gilipolllas.




https://lm.facebook.com/l.php?u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.lavanguardia.com%2Fpolitica%2F20220319%2F8137561%2Fargelia-critica-segunda-traicion-historica-espana-pueblo-saharaui-fuentes-diplomaticas.html&h=AT2ZwqBeIX_DTSExItVGyN-Zm8eBNrOOTAutci1U5d7frmunBZL6imAI7tKo8jyjU74e9hlaXUFbPriYY4FHO2bb72eqZlm-mPO7TZCPeQ1RUh6a16DUCAZyV0B_ELdc6g


----------



## Archimanguina (19 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Equipos y armas encontrados bajo los escombros del cuartel de la 79 Brigada Especializada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que fue enterrado junto con sus dueños.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 990670



Pronto en las trastiendas de los mercadillos por 100 merkels/ud.


----------



## NPI (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> Hilo que analiza las tácticas de ingeniería social de Putin, calcadas a las del PSOE, usar a funcionarios y otros paguiteros como brazo armado.



- BBC


----------



## Alvin Red (19 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Sin embargo creo que el problema de la baja producción de España en esos siglos se debió al "regalo divino" - "veneno letal" de la "impresora infinita". España no necesitava producir nada, tenía menis de oro y plata que se "inventaban" dinero sin respaldo productivo. En Holanda y Reino Unido debieron trabajar para conseguir dinero. Es similar a lo que ha pasado en EEUU con su "impresora infinita" del dolar, que es un privilegio tenerla, pero al final es una maldición.



*Off-topic*

La historia es ligeramente más compleja.
Se creo una burbuja de expectativa que llevaron a la zona de Andalucía a una inflación galopante por otro lado se endeudaron con nuevas expediciones a través de prestamos concedidos por los italianos y holandeses, Paco Ibáñez (cantautor) lo relata bien citando un poema de Quevedo.


----------



## Seronoser (19 Mar 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Deja de menospreciar a los Ucranianos alegando que Rusia no ha mandado sus mejores tropas y mejor material.
> 
> Rusia ha mandado lo que tenia, casi la mitad de sus 180 “Grupos de batalla” (BTG) estén en Ucrania; Si Rusia manda mas fuerzas a Ucrania ya no le queda NADA para defender se del OTAN o China.
> 
> ...



      te falta que Rusia ha llamado a los Vengadores para evitar la victoria ucraniana 

joder, tenéis el culo como la bandera de japón.
Es fantástico!!!!

Un forero que tiene 3000 mensajes más que gracias ha recibido, ya lo dice todo sobre él


----------



## Discordante (19 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Le han metido a la OTAN una presión brutal.



Mas que a la OTAN a europa. EEUU ya lleva tiempo reformando sus fuerzas militares, de hecho son los unicos que tienen actualmente capacidad de combate convencional multidominio, y ya tiene misiles similares en pruebas actualmente. Ellos siempre han tenido claro que "su libertad" no viene dada ni es de gratis.

Europa es el que se pensaba que podia vivir en los mundos de yupi donde todo son osos amorosos y se dan medallitas a todos por igual porque lo imporante es participar y de pasar algo pues ya esta EEUU que ellos estan locos y les gustan esas cosas de la violencia.

Este conflicto es un desastre absoluto que ojala no hubiera ocurrido jamas pero si trae algo bueno espero que sea atenuar (acabar es imposible salvo que la guerra sea en carne propia) el flowerpowerismo que asola europa.


----------



## ProfeInsti (19 Mar 2022)

* Solo 3 diputados de los 450 de la Duma, votaron en contra de la
intervención en Ukrania. Los tres comunistas.
* Al menos 50 muertos en un ataque ruso al cuartel de Mykolaiv.
* Alemania ha actualizado a 207.742 el número de refugiados.
* Sun Tzu: "Decía que la Guerra se basa en el engaño". Totalmente.
* Kiev ni está sitiada, ni está destruida, ni va a ser asaltada.
* Putin activa la "hoja de ruta" de Siria.
* Bombardeos en Mariúpol, Avdiivka, Kramatorsk, Pokrovsk,
Novoselydivka, y Krymka.
* Ukrania dice que tienen 562 soldados rusos prisioneros.
* Si van entrando ciudad a ciudad esto puede durar muchos meses.


----------



## niraj (19 Mar 2022)

Liu Xin, la famosa presentadora de noticias de China, comentó en una oración sobre las conversaciones chino-estadounidenses de ayer


----------



## vettonio (19 Mar 2022)

Que no flipe el Pepe ese -por cierto, felicidades genio- que si un gualtrapa como yo, gracias a dejarse caer estos años por RT,ya lo conocía, imagina los servicios de inteligencia.

Otra cuestión es que siempre te quedase la duda de que fuera propaganda y esa duda se ha disipado de la manera mas contundente, con una presentación en sociedad en un coliseo de campanillas, bajo los focos y frente a un distinguido auditorio.


----------



## kelden (19 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Pero no basta con eso. La horda robó los planos del Concord y sacó el Tupolev TU 144. Cuando hicieron una demostración a lo bestia en París, el Tupolev se desintegró en el aire. Y por supuesto que mató inocentes y destruyó viviendas.
> Otro golazo de la Horda y sus aleaciones metalíferas.



Bah .... los yankis les robaron los planos del primer vehiculo que orbitó la luna:

Historia de Lunik: el complot de la CIA para robar un satélite soviético


----------



## Fauna iberica (19 Mar 2022)

INE dijo:


> Espero que acaben sus días en una prisión siberiana.



Mejor abonando las feraces tierras de Ucrania.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Mar 2022)

_nada de " hordas " _
_Misiles Hipersonicos y Ataques de Precision _


lady di














mas por el meme que por sea acertado la relacion de imagenes​


----------



## mazuste (19 Mar 2022)

Comentario recogido de MoA que me ha parecido muy interesante
para incursionar en como la guerra sicológica a la que estamos sometidos
-con el Covid como referente álgido- está deshaciendo nuestra capacidad
intelectual crítica, que nos conduce hacía el "agotamiento del ego":

Partiendo de esta reflexión:
"Sin embargo, lo que todavía no puedo entender del todo es cómo la gente que una vez fue capaz de pensar
de forma razonablemente crítica y tener un sano escepticismo haya sido llevada al pesebre del discurso único haya ..."

_*Ya se han dado algunas respuestas con las que estoy totalmente de acuerdo. Juega un papel muy importante todo el asunto Covid, 
en el que el populus se dividió claramente en dos partes -intencionadamente o no-. Y para todo el mundo quedó y sigue quedando 
claro que si estás en el lado equivocado y no estás de acuerdo con la narrativa oficial, en la forma que sea, te rechazan, te etiquetan 
negativamente y tienes que cargar con las consecuencias de tu inconformismo (que a menudo significó y significa la pérdida 
del trabajo y/o la pérdida del entorno social - familias enteras han sido destrozadas). Esto era y es cierto en mi país, Alemania. Así, 
toda la sociedad ha sido precondicionada y la gente sabe lo que le espera si decide hablar. Es más o menos lo que parece una dictadura,
pero no aplicada como tal por el propio gobierno, sino por las "circunstancias", la "dinámica social", etc. El gobierno sólo da "codazos". 
Esto se ha mencionado y discutido antes, y estoy de acuerdo. Si todo fue efectivamente un incidente o accidente, el momento no pudo 
ser mejor. También mencioné aquí hace tiempo la teoría del "agotamiento del ego" (no se me ocurrió a mí, lo leí en algún otro post antes).
Un concepto psicológico que básicamente dice que si tu energía mental se agota por amenazas incesantes, lo que claramente ocurrió 
en los últimos 2 años, pierdes la fuerza de voluntad para soportar, y mucho menos oponerte a declaraciones que no se alinean con tus 
puntos de vista intelectuales o incluso morales. Tu sistema inmunológico mental se rompe; combina eso con la repetición implacable
de la propaganda, que en sí misma hace que las cosas se hagan realidad (como se menciona a menudo aquí también), tienes la configuración
perfecta para romper las mentes críticas.

Pero entonces: ¿cuántas mentes críticas hay de todos modos, supones? ¿O han existido, para el caso? ¿Cuántos lectores tiene este blog, 
por ejemplo? ¿Son millones? ¿Cientos de miles? ¿Miles quizás? ¿O son realmente unos pocos cientos? Sólo puedo hablar por mí mismo, 
pero rara vez encuentro en la vida real gente que comparta mis opiniones críticas, sólo unos pocos que al menos las toleran. Recuerdo 
claramente haber discutido todo el asunto del MH-17 en aquel entonces con personas que pensé que serían mentes críticas, pero fue en 
vano. Incluso entonces (creo que 2016), la propaganda antirrusa ya era omnipresente.
*_
*Y además: ¿quién demonios tiene ya tiempo para pensar? ¿Y por qué desperdiciar la energía? La mayoría de la gente necesita su energía 
para sobrellevar sus problemas diarios, la familia, el trabajo, el tráfico, los juicios, lo que sea. Muy pocos se toman el tiempo para pensar 
en una escala más amplia o en un futuro lejano, su gestión del tiempo simplemente no se lo permite -también porque todo el tiempo libre 
que queda tiene que ser llenado con entretenimiento u otras cosas agradables para hacer que esta horrible vida valga la pena. A no ser,
por supuesto, que se produzca una crisis, aparentemente de la nada. Y en este punto la mayoría de la gente confía en los msm porque no
aprendieron nada mejor, porque nunca se tomaron el tiempo para pensar. Ni siquiera puedo enfadarme con esa gente, entiendo sus razones, 
pero me entristece increíblemente que nuestra civilización, al menos en occidente, haya llegado a este punto...*


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (19 Mar 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Sobre los biolaboratorios.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




En mi opinión de mierda en este documento que cito y en otros documentos y material publicado hay bastantes inputs para analizar.


----------



## PutoNWO (19 Mar 2022)

Se huelen las lágrimas Nazis, donde está el retrasado de Simo haya? Recogiendo trozos de brazos y piernas nazis?


----------



## brunstark (19 Mar 2022)

El uso por primera vez de un misil hipersónico en un teatro de operaciones real plagado de sistemas de defensa antiaérea con éxito total tiene que haber dejado a los estrategas OTAN con los calzones cagados.
Y para más risas disparados desde submarino.

Por si alguien está perdido puede llevar cabeza " nucelar" y disparados desde los Mig de Kaliningrado tienen un alcance de unos 2500 km (estimados). En resumen Berlín en 5 minutos.
Y aunque avisasen como Gila la defensa aérea incluidos los Patriot no sirven de nada.

París y Roma entran en la partida.
A disfrutar.


----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)

otro nazi de mierda menos


Nuevo batallón llegó a Mariupol 
Los chechenos encuentran depósito de municiones Mariupol


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Solo 3 diputados de los 450 de la Duma, votaron en contra de la
> intervención en Ukrania. Los tres comunistas.
> * Al menos 50 muertos en un ataque ruso al cuartel de Mykolaiv.
> * Alemania ha actualizado a 207.742 el número de refugiados.
> ...



O años como en Siria…todo depende…


----------



## NPI (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



- The Department of War Studies at King's College London 
- Foreign Policy Research Institute
- United States Marine Corps
- Columbia University's School of International and Public Affairs
- Centre for Analysis of Strategies and Technologies (CAST)
- Alfa Fellowship Program


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Se huelen las lágrimas Nazis, donde está el retrasado de Simo haya? Recogiendo trozos de brazos y piernas nazis?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 990692




pero es muy triste de todas todas


----------



## NPI (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>





Pinovski dijo:


>



- Austria Institut für Europa und Sicherheitspolitik


----------



## mazuste (19 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Argelia llama a consultas a su embajador.
> 
> Sánchez, eres gilipolllas.
> 
> ...



Es que ha EEUU no da puntada sin hilo: No quiere dar ni una sola oportunidad
de tomar aire (gas) a Europa, incluidos los pobretones del sur europeo.
Modo estrangulamiento, usando a sus empleados locales.


----------



## gargamelix (19 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Mas que a la OTAN a europa. EEUU ya lleva tiempo reformando sus fuerzas militares, de hecho son los unicos que tienen actualmente capacidad de combate convencional multidominio, y ya tiene misiles similares en pruebas actualmente. Ellos siempre han tenido claro que "su libertad" no viene dada ni es de gratis.
> 
> Europa es el que se pensaba que podia vivir en los mundos de yupi donde todo son osos amorosos y se dan medallitas a todos por igual porque lo imporante es participar y de pasar algo pues ya esta EEUU que ellos estan locos y les gustan esas cosas de la violencia.
> 
> Este conflicto es un desastre absoluto que ojala no hubiera ocurrido jamas pero si trae algo bueno espero que sea atenuar (acabar es imposible salvo que la guerra sea en carne propia) el flowerpowerismo que asola europa.



Pues sí, estoy de acuerdo.

A Europa ha sido con el inicio de la guerra, en Alemania por lo menos el discurso político con respecto al rearme cambió rotundamente en pocas horas e incluso los verdes parecieron comprender en que mundo vivimos y eso que bajar a estos de la parra no es cualquier cosa. Pero bueno, parece que sí y menos mal.

Pero este misilazo mete presión directa sobre todos, sobre la industria militar de EEUU también, que llevan un fiasco detrás de otro en las pruebas del suyo.


----------



## magufone (19 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Pues imagínate las posibilidades de la fragata española contra ese juguete…ninguna. Es simplemente un ataúd flotante.



El problema es que un buque literalmente no los ve venir prácticamente. Son realmente temibles como antibuques


----------



## NPI (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



- bne IntelliNews 
- CNN
- The Guardian
- Al Jazeera


----------



## fulcrum29smt (19 Mar 2022)

Es superior en números y en determinados aspectos pero Marruecos ha potenciado mucho sus ejercitos con compras a Francia, EEUU y Israel en los últimos 10 años


----------



## mecaweto (19 Mar 2022)

brunstark dijo:


> Por si alguien está perdido puede llevar cabeza " nucelar" y disparados desde los Mig de Kaliningrado tienen un alcance de unos 2500 km (estimados). En resumen Berlín en 5 minutos.
> Y aunque avisasen como Gila la defensa aérea incluidos los Patriot no sirven de nada.



Eso venía a preguntar yo: ¿contra los petardos hipersónicos no hay nada? ¿ni Patriot, ni S-300, ni S-400, ni....?


----------



## Ulisses (19 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Comentario recogido de MoA que me ha parecido muy interesante
> para incursionar en como la guerra sicológica a la que estamos sometidos
> -con el Covid como referente álgido- está deshaciendo nuestra capacidad
> intelectual crítica, que nos conduce hacía el "agotamiento del ego":
> ...



Gran reflexión. Gracias por compartirla.


----------



## brunstark (19 Mar 2022)

mecaweto dijo:


> Eso venía a preguntar yo: ¿contra los petardos hipersónicos no hay nada? ¿ni Patriot, ni S-300, ni S-400, ni....?



Nada de nada.
Te lo comes si o si.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 Mar 2022)

Tiene juguetes rusos peligrosos…


----------



## mazuste (19 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Es superior en números y en determinados aspectos pero Marruecos ha potenciado mucho sus ejercitos con compras a Francia, EEUU y Israel en los últimos 10 años



Marruecos, por si solo, no tiene ni una posibilidad ante el ejercito argelino.


----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## pepetemete (19 Mar 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Deja de menospreciar a los Ucranianos alegando que Rusia no ha mandado sus mejores tropas y mejor material.
> 
> Rusia ha mandado lo que tenia, casi la mitad de sus 180 “Grupos de batalla” (BTG) estén en Ucrania; Si Rusia manda mas fuerzas a Ucrania ya no le queda NADA para defender se del OTAN o China.
> 
> ...



En serio, si te crees lo que escribes, es que tienes un problema.


----------



## uberales (19 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pues son cohetes instalaza españoles.
> De esos no tienen para ponerlos de atrezzo.



Los mercados internacionales de cualquier cosa poco les conoces, ¿no?


----------



## bigmaller (19 Mar 2022)

Estoy empezando a pensar que en esta guerra, la presa verdadera es europa. Y el cazador, USA.


----------



## NPI (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



- The Defense Post


----------



## vettonio (19 Mar 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Tienen el mismo productor que el Isis quien sera?? Alguna follaotan sabe quien puede ser?



Busca en la orilla occidental del Atlántico. ¿O quizás, en la oriental del Pacífico?


----------



## kikepm (19 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 990524


----------



## Mitsou (19 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Le han metido a la OTAN una presión brutal.



Pero vamos a ver, alguien cree que si la OTAN tiene algún tipo de contramedida contra esos misiles, que sería tecnología punta y que no interesaría descubrir así como así, se lo iban a dar a los ucranianos?
Que no digo que la tengan, pero que hayan usado con éxito un misil así no indica absolutamente nada


----------



## Discordante (19 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Pues sí, estoy de acuerdo.
> 
> A Europa ha sido con el inicio de la guerra, en Alemania por lo menos el discurso político con respecto al rearme cambió rotundamente en pocas horas e incluso los verdes parecieron comprender en que mundo vivimos y eso que bajar a estos de la parra no es cualquier cosa. Pero bueno, parece que sí y menos mal.
> 
> Pero este misilazo mete presión directa sobre todos, sobre la industria militar de EEUU también, que llevan un fiasco detrás de otro en las pruebas del suyo.



En realidad ya tienen alguno, de crucero vuelo bajo, pero obviamente tampoco van publicitandose ademas su doctrina es distinta. Lo cierto es que EEUU por la forma en la que ha estructurado sus fuerzas armadas no necesita tanto los misiles hypersonicos, tiene desde hace mas de una decada plataformas como la X-37B, los muy antiguos X-43A, B-51 Waverider, etc. y su necesidad de misiles hypersonicos como los Rusos (que son iskander mejorados) es en realidad poco prioritaria.

Publicitariamente se han dado cuenta de que es importante (nueva guerra de las galaxias) y la industria armamentistica esta haciendo todo lo posible para que les suelten pasta calentando la opinion publica("que no tenemos misiles de esos !! es el fin del mundo!! dadnos pasta para defender america") asi que en los ultimos 2 años les han soltado mas pasta (aun asi mucho menos que otros proyectos) y las pruebas que estan haciendo apuntan a que en 2023 tendran sistemas similares al Chino y Ruso operativos.


----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Teuro (19 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Le han metido a la OTAN una presión brutal.



Parece ser que si, que en vez de elaborar el telescopio "James Webb" era más rentable hacer misiles que van a "Mach 20" con carga nuclear de 50 Megatones. Pena de humanidad.


----------



## Teuro (19 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Argelia llama a consultas a su embajador.
> 
> Sánchez, eres gilipolllas.
> 
> ...



Creo que no hay ahora mismo ni un solo político español que no esté a servicio de intereses extranjeros. Y lo más lamentable es que esto no es de ahora, sino que es así desde hace décadas por no decir siglos.


----------



## Bimbo (19 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Estoy empezando a pensar que en esta guerra, la presa verdadera es europa. Y el cazador, USA.



Llevo semanas diciendo que aqui las unicas victimas son la UE


----------



## mazuste (19 Mar 2022)

mecaweto dijo:


> Eso venía a preguntar yo: ¿contra los petardos hipersónicos no hay nada? ¿ni Patriot, ni S-300, ni S-400, ni....?



Son las armas que rompen el equilibrio en estos momentos. 
Por eso Rusia se decidió a presentar su "no ultimátum" a EEUU.
EEUU, adquirirá este potencial dentro de un año o dos. Dicen.
Claro que, Rusia, ya está probando los sistemas "anti.hipersónicos"
con el denominado S-550. Al menos eso es lo que se comenta.


----------



## NPI (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>





*The Kyiv Independent* es *Nexta.tv* = *Radio Liberty* = *Atlantic Council (EE. UU.)*


----------



## .Kaikus (19 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> te falta que Rusia ha llamado a los Vengadores para evitar la victoria ucraniana
> 
> joder, tenéis el culo como la bandera de japón.
> Es fantástico!!!!
> ...



Es britanico, un autentico hijo de la Gran Bretaña !!!. @Pat

PD- Puede que sea un jubilado.


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

Jaja jaja jajaja jajaja jajaja jajaja

Cagadídimos nos hallamos con el hipersonico, iros a tomar por culo, payasos.


Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## Gonzalor (19 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No iba a uster a triunfar mucho con ese pensamiento. Le presento otro más útil, al estilo "Don Corleone": No presto pasta a nadie que no posee bienes que valgan más que la pasta que le voy a prestar y no pueda quitárselos mediante medidas "coercitivas" más o menos "expeditivas".



Cada uno actúa según su criterio y, sobre todo, SU EXPERIENCIA.


----------



## Impresionante (19 Mar 2022)

Montaje del bufón


----------



## Teuro (19 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Se huelen las lágrimas Nazis, donde está el retrasado de Simo haya? Recogiendo trozos de brazos y piernas nazis?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 990692



Yo ahí veo hombe jóvenes asesinados de una forma miserable. Por cierto, también digo lo mismo de los que revientan carbonizados dentro de una lata. Aunque hay que diferenciar de quien es el agresor y el agredido.


----------



## Zhukov (19 Mar 2022)

Parte de guerra de hoy, muy extenso, pocos resultados, salvo lo de Mariupol que va mejor de lo esperado y cada día se salvan más civiles.









Parte de guerra 19/03/2022 – informes, análisis, opinión y crónicas


AYER 18 Marzo- Resumen de la noche (Readovka.news, via antimaydan.info) Frente Sur. Desde Nikolayev, las Fuerzas Ucranianas lanzaron ayer un contraataque en dirección Sureste. El enemigo llegó a la…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## Bimbo (19 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jaja jaja jajaja jajaja jajaja jajaja
> 
> Cagadídimos nos hallamos con el hipersonico, iros a tomar por culo, payasos.
> 
> ...



El comandante puede poner un misil en el culo de quien quiera apretando un boton con un margen de error de un metro


----------



## vettonio (19 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Ucrania perdera su salida al mar como la perdio Bolivia en 1884 si no reconoce la soberania rusa sobre Crimea y la Independencia de la Republica Federativa de Novorrusia ( Ucrania Oriental ) Esto ya se esta discutiendo al mas alto nivel ...
> Rusia se quedara con Novorrusia . Si Occidente no lo acepta ( y no levanta las sanciones ) Rusia se anexionara Odessa y Nikolaiev
> si Occidente sigue en sus 13 , Rusia ocupara el Oeste . Si Occidente no levanta las sanciones Rusia dejara a Georgia sin salida al mar extendiendo las fronteras de Abjacia hasta Turquia . Si Occidente no cede se anexiona Moldavia
> Si Occidente no cede Rusia dara un ultimatum a Occidente . O levanta las sanciones ( y devuelve lo robado ) o Estonia sera invadida . Ni siquiera hay que enviar tropas . Solo volar una fabrica o algo por el estilo . Y ya estamos en la III Guerra Mundial .
> Las elites levantaran las sanciones y el rublo subira hasta los 14 rublos por dolar y el clapham se forrara de ZANKS



¿Sigues por P del R? ¿Se vive bien?


----------



## Tierra Azul (19 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Pero no basta con eso. La horda robó los planos del Concord y sacó el Tupolev TU 144. Cuando hicieron una demostración a lo bestia en París, el Tupolev se desintegró en el aire. Y por supuesto que mató inocentes y destruyó viviendas.
> Otro golazo de la Horda y sus aleaciones metalíferas.



No gilipollas, es porque no saben construir con la mentalidad sovietica, eso es una imitacion barata y chatarra como el f35 y similar. No saben construir aviones sovieticos o rusos. La burrita lleva tiempo desaparecida se ha aburrido de mirar el hilito de siria?


----------



## NPI (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



*Esto es una opinión.
Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.* 

(*Revista Ejércitos* y *The Political Room*) *trabajan *para la *OTAN*.






*Guillermo Pulido* es un *activo *de la *OTAN*. 






Y por último *NiusDiario *es *Mediaset * 






*Si por un casual está sucediendo, ha sucedido o sucede algo parecido a lo anterior, es pura casualidad, pues el relato anterior es fruto de la mente del autor que tiene mucha imaginación. *


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Yo ahí veo hombe jóvenes asesinados de una forma miserable. Por cierto, también digo lo mismo de los que revientan carbonizados dentro de una lata. Aunque hay que diferenciar de quien es el agresor y el agredido.



SI ES TRISTE VER A TANTO CHAVAL JOVE MUERTO

PERO HAY QUE IR RIO ARRIVA A VER QUIEN LOS RADICALIZO

ENTRENO

ARMO

NAZIFICO 

FLIPO DE LA CABEZA

Y LES HIZO PENSAR QUE PODRIA APODARSE DE UN PAIS PARA CONVERTIRLO LITERALMENTE EN UNA CASA DE PUTAS DE TRAFICO DE MUJERES, NIÑOS, ORGANOS, DROGAS , Y TODO LO QUE TE DE LA GABNA


----------



## Teuro (19 Mar 2022)

brunstark dijo:


> El uso por primera vez de un misil hipersónico en un teatro de operaciones real plagado de sistemas de defensa antiaérea con éxito total tiene que haber dejado a los estrategas OTAN con los calzones cagados.
> Y para más risas disparados desde submarino.
> 
> Por si alguien está perdido puede llevar cabeza " nucelar" y disparados desde los Mig de Kaliningrado tienen un alcance de unos 2500 km (estimados). En resumen Berlín en 5 minutos.
> ...



Hay una cosa que está clara, el primero que lance un ultimatun apelando al uso de sus MBIC, es el que ha perdido la guerra. De todas formas ya lo he comentado en un post más arriba, deben de estar los laboratorios militares usanos ahora mismo trabajando a 3 turnos y sin límite presupuestario.


----------



## bigmaller (19 Mar 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> Llevo semanas diciendo que aqui las unicas victimas son la UE



Es mas que victima. Estamos hablando del final de las relaciones exteriores de europa.


----------



## Impresionante (19 Mar 2022)

Según los informes, el ejército ruso ha comenzado a utilizar el MLRS termobárico TOS-1A contra las fuerzas ucranianas. Ubicación desconocida, se actualizará si veo algo.


----------



## PutoNWO (19 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Montaje del bufón



Supongo que es un croma


Teuro dijo:


> Yo ahí veo hombe jóvenes asesinados de una forma miserable. Por cierto, también digo lo mismo de los que revientan carbonizados dentro de una lata. Aunque hay que diferenciar de quien es el agresor y el agredido.



Nadie va obligado a la guerra, y si te obligan, pues denuncia ante un tribunal internacional o europeo. Tan sencillo


----------



## gargamelix (19 Mar 2022)

Mitsou dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, alguien cree que si la OTAN tiene algún tipo de contramedida contra esos misiles, que sería tecnología punta y que no interesaría descubrir así como así, se lo iban a dar a los ucranianos?
> Que no digo que la tengan, pero que hayan usado con éxito un misil así no indica absolutamente nada



A Ucrania no le han dado muchas cosas y tampoco sería posible sin personal formado. Pero el misilazo es un éxito ruso y por eso lo han hecho, en realidad no tenían ninguna necesidad de usarlo como lo han hecho. Ha sido para esto, una exhibición para que hablemos todos de ello.

Puede ser que existan contramedidas que no conocemos o que tengan más desarrollos terminados de lo que sabemos, es verdad que EEUU tiene una doctrina bastante más discreta en sus desarrollos militares. En cualquier caso, bajo presión estas industrias suelen funcionar mejor y respecto a Europa que es lo que nos interesa, otra razón para espabilar.


----------



## raptors (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Otro empinado proUsa...


----------



## NPI (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



- Foreign Policy


----------



## kelden (19 Mar 2022)

mecaweto dijo:


> Eso venía a preguntar yo: ¿contra los petardos hipersónicos no hay nada? ¿ni Patriot, ni S-300, ni S-400, ni....?



Por eso es tan absurdo el "escudo antimisiles". Tu ten en cuenta que una ojiva nuclear en reentrada es un misil hipersónico pero en pequeño. No hay forma humana de darle. 

Por eso Putin se descojonaba cuando los yakis le decían que que el escudo antimisiles (básicamente un radar más el lanzador de misiles) era "defensivo". No hay manera de defenderse de eso.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (19 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Llevan años planificando esto, por cierto, han pillado a occidente con los pantalones bajados puesto que en la UE no nos hemos enterado de nada, predicando la paz mundial, ecologismo, feminismo y demás frivolidades mientras oriente se ha estado armando hasta los dientes. La guera se les torció en el momento que no cumplieron sus objetivos con una Blitzkrieg, lo que les ha oblidado a sacar las cartas antes de tiempo y unas sanciones que no se esperaban tan virulentas.
> 
> En Occidente ya sabemos a que atenernos antes de tiempo, a Ucrania enviaron chatarra y soldados inexpertos, se han estado guardando lo mejor para una "segunda fase" que ya ha perdido totalmente el factor sorpresa.
> 
> Lo único lamentable de occidente es lo evidente: Han sido idiotas.



Están usando lo mejor que tienen el T-72B3 y T-90 son sus mejores tanques, les han tumbado Su-34, Ka-52, han usado iskanders osea movieron lo mejor que tienen querían ganar o por no presentación del adversario o un rápido KO Pulter puso todo en el asador ahora solo le queda ganar por la vía nuclear 

Estos Dimitrys eran comandos rudos nada de conscriptos, 






















Este otro se quemo ayer temprano dentro de un T-72B3






los conscriptos son fuerzas de apoyo muchos en la logistica y les han vuelto popito los ataques de artillería con asistencia satelital OTAN

Aparte de eso no solo es "Occidente" donde deja a Japón la segunda mayor economía de Asia?

Japón quiere que los rusos valgan madres y va a poner pasta para que sigan muriendo.


----------



## Teuro (19 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Mas que a la OTAN a europa. EEUU ya lleva tiempo reformando sus fuerzas militares, de hecho son los unicos que tienen actualmente capacidad de combate convencional multidominio, y ya tiene misiles similares en pruebas actualmente. Ellos siempre han tenido claro que "su libertad" no viene dada ni es de gratis.
> 
> Europa es el que se pensaba que podia vivir en los mundos de yupi donde todo son osos amorosos y se dan medallitas a todos por igual porque lo imporante es participar y de pasar algo pues ya esta EEUU que ellos estan locos y les gustan esas cosas de la violencia.
> 
> Este conflicto es un desastre absoluto que ojala no hubiera ocurrido jamas pero si trae algo bueno espero que sea atenuar (acabar es imposible salvo que la guerra sea en carne propia) el flowerpowerismo que asola europa.



Europa no entiende que sus democrácias son frágiles y están rodeadas de dictaduras, cleptocracias y teocragias que la odian. En vez de defenderse o armarse para defenderse lo que han hecho es repartir besos, buenismo, ecologismo, feminismo y demás mostrando una patética y lastimosa superioridad moral de la que en China se descojonaban. Ahi tienen, una potencia secundaria como Rusia invirtiendo todo lo que tiene en armamento y misiles.


----------



## raptors (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



tu m@m@ tambien perdio conmigo... ja


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (19 Mar 2022)

Me lo dices hace un tiempo y me río 



_Emiratos Árabes Unidos ha pedido la retirada de todas las fuerzas de ocupación extranjeras en Siria, ilegalmente y sin invitación. Eso significa que Rusia e Irán pueden quedarse y todos los demás deben irse, incluidos los EE. UU._


----------



## gargamelix (19 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Parece ser que si, que en vez de elaborar el telescopio "James Webb" era más rentable hacer misiles que van a "Mach 20" con carga nuclear de 50 Megatones. Pena de humanidad.



Es que para poder hacer el telescopio tienes que tener resuelta la defensa. Lo que no se puede es no saber en que mundo vives y querer ver los otros. La humanidad es capaz de lo peor y de lo mejor.


----------



## kasperle1966 (19 Mar 2022)

*El desmantelamiento de los neonazis en Ucrania arrastrará a los oligarcas que los financian * 







El capital privado ucraniano apostó por los nacionalistas en 2014. Los multimillonarios Kolomoiski, Firtash y Ajmetov financiaron la creación de unidades militantes y la guerra en Donbas. Una de estas unidades, Azov, ha alcanzado el tamaño de un regimiento y ha mantenido Mariupol durante semanas, protegida por civiles. ¿Por qué *es imposible que las fuerzas armadas rusas lleven a cabo una operación especial sin golpear a los más ricos de Ucrania*?
El diputado de Crimea Mijail Sheremet sugirió que se confiscaran los activos rusos de los oligarcas ucranianos que se oponen a Rusia, financian grupos nacionalistas y apoyan al régimen del presidente ucraniano Zelensky. “Estos activos deberían ser confiscados y vendidos. Los ingresos pueden utilizarse para reconstruir el Donbas”, recomendó el diputado.
En cuanto a los activos de los oligarcas en Ucrania, “deben ser tratados de la misma manera y los fondos deben utilizarse para restaurar la infraestructura y la economía del país”. “Todo su patrimonio es fruto del parasitismo y del robo. Ahora es el momento de responder por lo que han hecho”, concluyó el diputado de Crimea.
El senador de Crimea, Serguei Tsekov, cree que dicha confiscación sería una respuesta a las decisiones de Zelensky, que anteriormente firmó una ley para confiscar los bienes de Rusia y sus entidades legales en Ucrania. “Sí, apoyo la idea de Sheremet, debería hacerse en Crimea, en el territorio de la Federación Rusa. Esta sería una respuesta simétrica a las acciones de las autoridades ucranianas. Esto se aplica a Zelensky y a todos los oligarcas ucranianos”, dijo el senador al periódico ruso Vzglyad.
Hay que recordar que hace una semana Zelensky firmó una ley sobre los principios de la incautación obligatoria de los bienes rusos. Además, amenazó con confiscar los bienes de los “propagandistas rusos” sin explicar a quiénes se refería exactamente. Recibió el apoyo del primer ministro polaco, Mateusz Morawiecki, que cree que debería crearse un fondo para restaurar Ucrania a partir de los activos rusos confiscados. Para ello, se está desarrollando un mecanismo para confiscar los 415.000 millones de dólares congelados en el Banco Central ruso.
Es probable que un gran número de activos en Rusia puedan ser teóricamente embargados si la idea de Sheremet se hace realidad. Moscú ha señalado en repetidas ocasiones que destacados empresarios ucranianos, incluidos los afiliados al actual régimen, han hecho negocios en Rusia desde el Golpe de Estado de 2014.
“El propio Estado de Ucrania, que desde 2018 se ha referido oficialmente a Rusia como agresor, nos está pagando dinero”, dijo en junio de 2021 Dmitry Kozak, jefe adjunto de la administración presidencial rusa. Los ciudadanos cercanos al poder, como Poroshenko, Yatsenyuk, Pinchuk, Firtash, Ajmetov, *Kolomoiski*, pagan por los productos de fabricación rusa.
Al mismo tiempo, las grandes empresas ucranianas, por un lado, no quieren desprenderse de sus activos en Rusia y, por otro, al igual que sus “colegas” alemanes a principios de los años 30, invierten en el nazismo. Todo el mundo conoce los “batallones” de Kolomoiski. Según Gennadiy Korban, jefe adjunto de la administración de Dnipropetrovsk, *en 2014 cada batallón nacional recibía unos 650.000 dólares al mes a través del Fondo de Defensa, financiado en un 70 por cien por Benya Kolomoiski*.
Es probable que el hombre más rico de Ucrania, Rinat Ajmetov, esté también directamente implicado en la financiación de la unidad neonazi Azov, que fue creada y opera en el bastión de Ajmetov, Mariupol. Aquí es donde tienen lugar actualmente las batallas más feroces de las operaciones especiales rusas.
*Los batallones nacionales Shakhtersk, Aidar y Tornado, conocidos por sus atrocidades durante la campaña de 2014-2015, “son propiedad de otro oligarca, Dmytro Firtash”*, señaló el analista político Igor Shatrov. Kolomoiski también ha invertido en estos batallones nacionales, y también se dice que ha apoyado al Sector Derecho, que está prohibido en Rusia. El multimillonario Viktor Pintchuk, yerno del segundo presidente de Ucrania, Leonid Kutchma, también financia unidades de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas y las recientemente creadas unidades de defensa territorial.
Así, si se aplica la idea del diputado Sheremet, la desnazificación de Ucrania irá acompañada de su “desoligarquización”, al menos en lo que respecta a los fondos y activos de los empresarios ucranianos que financian a los nacionalistas y apoyan al régimen de Kiev. “La desnazificación no es sólo la expulsión de los nacionalistas de las fuerzas armadas, la administración pública, la cultura y la educación. También priva de la base económica a las fuerzas nacionalistas”, explicó el economista y politólogo Ivan Lysan.
Si Rusia no lleva a cabo la parte económica de la desnazificación, anulará todo el efecto de la operación especial en curso.
El experto señaló que la oligarquía, que tras el Maidán se hizo con una parte importante de los activos empresariales rusos en Ucrania, es en gran medida responsable del aumento del sentimiento nacionalista y “del infierno en el que se sumió el país tras 2014“.
“La confiscación de los bienes de los multimillonarios también tiene un trasfondo puramente económico: hoy vemos que Kiev ha perdido el control sobre la región de Jerson y ya se niega a pagar las pensiones y los salarios a los residentes locales. Por lo tanto, la entrega de los activos de los oligarcas a favor del presupuesto regional permitirá a la región de Jerson recuperar fuentes de financiación. Creo que la nacionalización en todas las regiones ucranianas debería seguir el modelo del Donbas”, subrayó el interlocutor.
En cuanto a las personalidades, Kolomoiski y Ajmetov son definitivamente parte del proceso de desnazificación económica, subrayó el analista. “El primero, recuerdo, hablaba de una recompensa de 10.000 dólares por la ‘cabeza de un Moskal’, mientras que el segundo patrocinaba a una serie de partidos políticos y personalidades que promovían opiniones nacionalistas, incluido el radical Oleg Lyashko”, recuerda el analista político.
Además, añadió Lizan, *Ajmetov utilizó los servicios de los combatientes de Azov: el multimillonario pagó a los nacionalistas al menos 600.000 dólares por la protección de la mayoría de sus instalaciones*. “De hecho, podemos ver lo que los nacionalistas hicieron con Mariupol, el bastión de Ajmetov”, subrayó.
Además, según él, también habría que confiscar los bienes de Yuriy Kosyuk, que es uno de los mayores latifundistas de Ucrania. “En general, muchos oligarcas ucranianos están relacionados con la historia de ayuda a los nacionalistas o de apoyo a los proyectos correspondientes de Poroshenko”, subrayó el politólogo.
Al mismo tiempo, es importante que las pequeñas y medianas empresas no se vean amenazadas por la confiscación, dijo el analista. “La nacionalización de sus activos podría provocar el descontento social de una parte de la población. Creo que hay que reeducarlos, introducir la responsabilidad personal y castigarlos si hay actos de voluntarismo por parte de los nacionalistas”, subrayó el entrevistador.
“Ucrania debería aprender realmente de la experiencia del Donbas en la nacionalización de los activos de los oligarcas. Durante los dos primeros años tuvimos un “pacto de no agresión” entre las administraciones de la LNR [República Popular de Lugansk] y los oligarcas. Entonces Kiev impuso un bloqueo comercial y económico de la región, de modo que los habitantes de Donetsk y Lugansk no tuvieron más remedio que hacerse cargo de los negocios bajo su control”, recordó Vladimir Kornilov, analista político de Donetsk.
Al mismo tiempo, afirma: “Oficialmente, estas empresas siguen siendo propiedad de los oligarcas, pero todos los impuestos van a los presupuestos de las Repúblicas Populares de Lugansk y Donetsk, y es poco probable que las fábricas vuelvan a ser propiedad de los multimillonarios”.
“Ahora Ajmetov ha lanzado cazas Azov y vehículos blindados pesados en el territorio controlado por las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. Por eso las batallas allí son muy duras. Y no puede cooperar con las tropas rusas, porque sus recursos están en Londres. Será incluido inmediatamente en todas las listas de sanciones occidentales. Esto también se aplica a otros oligarcas ucranianos. No podrán cambiar su posición”, dijo el interlocutor.
Sin embargo, curiosamente, cabe esperar la cooperación con las fuerzas armadas rusas por parte de *Kolomoiski*, principal patrocinador y fundador del Frente Nacional en Ucrania, añadió el experto. “Kolomoiski no tiene a dónde huir: tiene varias causas penales pendientes contra él en Estados Unidos, y cualquier país lo extraditará a Washington, incluido Israel. Además, otros oligarcas simplemente han abandonado el país”, concluyó el politólogo.
Los oligarcas ucranianos ya están sufriendo pérdidas, tanto financieras (según Forbes, el patrimonio de Ajmetov se ha dividido por tres hasta alcanzar los 4.200 millones de dólares desde el inicio de la operación especial rusa, la fortuna de Pintchuk ha caído de 2.600 a 1.900 millones de dólares y Poroshenko se ha quedado con 700 millones de dólares) como físicas. Los combates en Mariupol tienen lugar actualmente en la zona industrial Azovstal, propiedad del grupo Metinvest de Ajmetov.
Andrei Rezchikov y Mijail Moshkin Денацификация избавит Украину от олигархов


----------



## NPI (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> Más signos de lso problemas que tiene Rusia a la hora de proveer de alimentos y todo lo necesario a sus propios soldados



- Meduza


----------



## Teuro (19 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> El problema es que un buque literalmente no los ve venir prácticamente. Son realmente temibles como antibuques



Esta especie de IIIGM deja unas cosas claras: Que los tanques, portaaviones, destructores y demás están pasados de moda. El futuro son drones, solo drones y nada más que drones. Esto vitaminado con la inteligencia artificial nos lleva a una paradoja: Que se sabrá quien gana una guerra antes de dar el primer tiro.

PD: La principal limitación humana está en la incapacidad de estos de transmitir la información de manera eficiente, en el sentido que una mala comunicación conlleva a terminar a hostias. En el caso de las maquinitas eso no ocurre, puesto que deben establecer protocolos de comunicación e intercambio de información, por lo que las maquinitas siempre tienen que llegar a un acuerdo.


----------



## Discordante (19 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Me lo dices hace un tiempo y me río
> 
> 
> 
> _Emiratos Árabes Unidos ha pedido la retirada de todas las fuerzas de ocupación extranjeras en Siria, ilegalmente y sin invitación. Eso significa que Rusia e Irán pueden quedarse y todos los demás deben irse, incluidos los EE. UU._



No se EEUU pero ya te digo yo que Turquia no se va ni aunque le echen agua hirviendo. Estos de Emiratos son un verso libre.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (19 Mar 2022)

Combatientes chechenos liberando y protegiendo a civiles ucranianos de las garras neonazis e irresponsables que los tenían sin agua, comida y atención médica. 



En cuanto a la desgraciada guerra es evidente quien la esta ganando y creo que esta vez la propaganda poco puede hacer porque han decidido que van a seguir...por desgracia es el pueblo el que saldrá perdiendo.


Bandera de #Donetsk en el oeste de #Mariupol , ahora. La ciudad está a punto de ser libre. #RussianUkrainianWar #Kiev #Kharkiv #Kherson #Odessa #Dniper #Zaporizhzhia #Nikolaev #Severodonetsk # 





Más personas de #Mariupol , liberada por las fuerzas militares de #Rusia y la República Popular de #Donetsk , describiendo al ejército ucraniano reteniendo a la población civil como rehén y usándola como #EscudoHumano .


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (19 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Da igual de donde sea ese video. Por si solo no dice nada.
> 
> Perfectamente podrian estar regalando ese producto:
> 
> ...



Sin coca cola ni pollo frito ni hamburguesa de moco ni café, deben estar muriéndose hambre y sed.


----------



## Teuro (19 Mar 2022)

mecaweto dijo:


> Eso venía a preguntar yo: ¿contra los petardos hipersónicos no hay nada? ¿ni Patriot, ni S-300, ni S-400, ni....?



Bueno, se necesitan cosas más rápidas que los misiles hipersónicos y a esto nos lleva al uso de luz, que es más rápida todavía. Debensas basadas en rayos lasers, pero claro, esto está hoy día más cerca de la ficción de la Guerra de las Galaxias que de la realiadad, o al menos eso creo yo.


----------



## NEKRO (19 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> OJO, porque leo por ahí que ya están empezando a entrar en Ucrania las armas que el congreso de EEUU aprobó hace 3 o 4 días. En concreto un centenar de drones kamikazes ya estarían en el país.



¿Esos drones los operan ucranianos o americanos?
Si los operan ucranianos es imposible que esten ya porque no ha habido tiempo para la instrucción. Y si son yankis, nos podemos reir en unos días cuando salgan volando de un misilazo en la base donde esten.
Sois tan gilipollas que no entendeis que si los rusos pillan a uno de esos operadores vivo van a hacer tal espectaculo que Biden cae en dos dias y los rusos tendran la excusa para lanzar un ataque a cualquier pais de la OTAN


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Mar 2022)

Otro mapita. Este franchute.


----------



## Teuro (19 Mar 2022)

brunstark dijo:


> Nada de nada.
> Te lo comes si o si.



Al finar todo termina en la disuación nuclear, como en los años 50-60.


----------



## Teuro (19 Mar 2022)

Mitsou dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, alguien cree que si la OTAN tiene algún tipo de contramedida contra esos misiles, que sería tecnología punta y que no interesaría descubrir así como así, se lo iban a dar a los ucranianos?
> Que no digo que la tengan, pero que hayan usado con éxito un misil así no indica absolutamente nada



Se cree que occidente no los tiene, pero bueno, probablemente los va a tener próximamente.


----------



## Tierra Azul (19 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Están usando lo mejor que tienen el T-72B3 y T-90 son sus mejores tanques, les han tumbado Su-34, Ka-52, han usado iskanders osea movieron lo mejor que tienen querían ganar o por no presentación del adversario o un rápido KO Pulter puso todo en el asador ahora solo le queda ganar por la vía nuclear
> 
> Estos Dimitrys eran comandos rudos nada de conscriptos,
> 
> ...



El puto asterriscos apareció ya estan todos los putinazis y como siempre poniendo muertos rusos para que los vean sus familias el hijo de la gran puta

Esto es para la escoria prootan sionazi que dicen que hay muchos refugiados yendo para europa, pues tambien muchos huyen para la zona prorusa y a rusia


----------



## PutoNWO (19 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Combatientes chechenos liberando y protegiendo a civiles ucranianos de las garras neonazis e irresponsables que los tenían sin agua, comida y atención médica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No me lo puedo creer, en la tele salen Joaquín Prats, Ferreras y compañía diciendo que los Neonazis son muy guenos y unos héroes


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Otro mapita. Este franchute.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 990760



La boa constrictora sigue apretando poco a poco, como en Siria…está bien que los franceses lo vean…


----------



## raptors (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Tu m@m@ también decepciona...


----------



## kelden (19 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Es mas que victima. Estamos hablando del final de las relaciones exteriores de europa.



Rusia ha intentado crear un marco euroasiático (toda Europa y Asia) para defenderse de la agresividad terminal de EEUU. Ha sido imposible por la clase política de la UE, totalmente dependiente de EEUU. Ese proyecto sigue adelante con China, India, Oriente Medio y los archipièlagos del sudeste asiático.

Qué pasará con nuestro bloque cuando ese bloque se conforme y tenga acceso al 70 % de los recursos mundiales? Pues te puedes imaginar ... a pelear entre nosotros por las sobras .... Que los tendrá: América Latina y Africa, están hasta los mismísimos cojones de Norte América y Europa respectivamente y si tienen alternativa viable y confiable que les proteja de la violencia yanki no van a dudar.


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> ¿Esos drones los operan ucranianos o americanos?
> Si los operan ucranianos es imposible que esten ya porque no ha habido tiempo para la instrucción. Y si son yankis, nos podemos reir en unos días cuando salgan volando de un misilazo en la base donde esten.
> Sois tan gilipollas que no entendeis que si los rusos pillan a uno de esos operadores vivo van a hacer tal espectaculo que Biden cae en dos dias y los rusos tendran la excusa para lanzar un ataque a cualquier pais de la OTAN



Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## raptors (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



escupes pura mierda proUsa...


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

Las risas que me estoy pegando con el nuevo mantra follarruso hipersonico, jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja, 

Niños, a la cama ya.


----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)

“Ucrania se quedará con una chinche como Idlib”. Parte 1






Ha salido mi larga entrevista sobre el tema de Ucrania.

*“Ucrania se quedará con una chinche como Idlib”: una gran entrevista con el autor del meme “gente educada”

— Boris Aleksandrovich, recientemente se hizo público un documento que indica que Ucrania estaba preparando una operación militar contra la LDNR, y posiblemente una invasión de Crimea. Si Rusia no hubiera lanzado su operación el 24 de febrero, ¿cuál sería el escenario de la guerra iniciada por Ucrania?*

— Hay pruebas circunstanciales, incluidas pruebas documentales, que indican que Kiev está preparando una ofensiva contra la RPD y la LPR. Después del lanzamiento por parte de la Federación Rusa de una operación militar especial para proteger las repúblicas populares, vimos que Ucrania concentró importantes recursos en el Donbass para su operación militar. Estaban esperando la oportunidad de protegerse para atacar y destruir las repúblicas. Este objetivo nunca ha sido negado por Ucrania. Lo hablaban directamente y no iban a cumplir con ninguno de los acuerdos de Minsk. Fueron creados inicialmente para la liquidación por la fuerza de las repúblicas. Ahora no tendrán esa oportunidad.
En cuanto a Crimea, aquí también declararon constantemente su determinación de tratar de quitársela a Rusia de una forma u otra. Esto corre como un hilo rojo en las declaraciones de varios funcionarios.
Bielorrusia tiene una imagen similar. Ucrania realmente apoyó el intento de golpe en este país. Kiev suministró activamente armas a los militantes que intentaron utilizar para desestabilizar la situación en Bielorrusia. Se enviaron grupos, que la KGB "aplaudió" en la frontera. Por lo tanto, Ucrania se ha convertido durante mucho tiempo en un trampolín y una herramienta que querían usar contra Rusia, incluida Crimea, contra las repúblicas de Donbass para destruirlas y contra Bielorrusia para derrocar a Lukashenka y establecer allí un régimen títere pro-occidental. No hay preguntas ni dobles interpretaciones en todo esto.
En cuanto al escenario de sus acciones, en una primera etapa esperaban capturar a la LDNR y esperaban que Rusia, por temor a la presión de Occidente, no se atreviera a intervenir directamente con sus fuerzas armadas, o al menos no tuviera tiempo de hacer algo significativo. y detener su guerra relámpago. También esperaban que la cobertura de Occidente no permitiera que Rusia interfiriera en sus acciones destinadas a desestabilizar Bielorrusia. Enviar militantes allí, apoyar a los zmagars bielorrusos (traducidos del bielorruso: un luchador, campeón, fanático. En Minsk, así se llama a los opositores, ed.) con ataques a organismos gubernamentales, a las fuerzas del orden en el territorio de la República de Bielorrusia. En Crimea, esta es la siguiente etapa, que consistiría en bloqueo de la península, provocaciones, atentados terroristas, etc. Planearon enfocarse en esto después de resolver el problema con el Donbass. Entendieron que no había suficiente fuerza para todo a la vez. Por tanto, en un principio Donbass, y luego Bielorrusia y Crimea, contra las que empezarían a actuar de forma más activa.

*- Hablan de laboratorios estadounidenses en Ucrania y armas bacteriológicas. Lo increíble es que Rusia reveló e hizo público todo esto, pero prácticamente no hay reacción en el mundo. ¿Por qué? ¿Por qué China, donde también existen tales laboratorios, se limita a llamar a Estados Unidos a hacer público lo que estaban haciendo allí, mientras que otros países donde estos laboratorios generalmente guardan silencio? Por ejemplo, Kazajstán, que recientemente salvamos de un golpe de estado.*

- Estados Unidos, por supuesto, no quiere discutir este tema, porque ya hay pruebas concretas de lo que estaban haciendo allí. Bajo la presión de pruebas irrefutables, los estadounidenses se vieron obligados a admitir que los laboratorios realmente eran y son. Pero al mismo tiempo, están tratando de demostrar que no hay nada terrible allí, y los rusos, como siempre, componen historias de terror y organizan provocaciones. Ahora, quizás, se levante esta ola de interés por los laboratorios en el mundo. China ya ha dicho varias veces desde varias gradas que está interesada en lo que están haciendo los estadounidenses en estos laboratorios. Es posible que tales declaraciones sean seguidas por algunas acciones. Varios otros países hostiles a los Estados Unidos también han expresado interés en lo que está sucediendo en estos laboratorios. Entonces, pisotear este tema, muy probablemente, no funcionará. Especialmente si Rusia lanza algunos materiales más fácticos sobre las actividades de los laboratorios en el espacio de información. Está claro que los satélites estadounidenses no apoyarán este tema simplemente porque dependen de Estados Unidos y no pueden ladrar contra su amo. Por lo tanto, muestran de todas las formas posibles que no pasa nada extraño, lo que demuestra una vez más el nivel de su dependencia de los Estados Unidos. El resto levantará la voz sobre este tema en la medida en que se dé cuenta de su independencia de América. Este tema se convertirá en una especie de medida del nivel de independencia de un país de los Estados Unidos. Por supuesto, todavía hay menos países independientes que dependientes, pero su voz se escucha cada año con más fuerza.

*- Su colega, el popular bloguero Mikhail Onufrienko, dice que inicialmente 200 mil personas fueron traídas a Ucrania desde el lado ruso, y un total de 600 mil se les oponen, de las cuales las Fuerzas Armadas - 252 mil, defensa territorial - 130 mil, el resto - la SBU, el Ministerio del Interior, guardias fronterizos y así sucesivamente. Pregunta: ¿Por qué optamos por un equilibrio de fuerzas tan deliberadamente deficiente cuantitativamente durante la operación, especialmente porque el enemigo estaba listo para un conflicto?*

- Sí, estamos realizando una operación con fuerzas numéricamente menores, pero técnicamente más que seriamente superiores al enemigo, quien, por ello, sufre pérdidas mucho mayores en caso de colisión con un ejército más moderno. Se conocía el número de fuerzas armadas ucranianas y varias formaciones, y si queríamos luchar de manera diferente, entonces Rusia, si lo deseaba, podría aumentar su contingente. Pero se decidió actuar con este contingente. Y vemos que incluso con una superioridad numérica tan formal por parte de Ucrania en la zona de combate, las tropas rusas y la milicia popular de la LDNR bloquearon casi todas las ciudades importantes desde Nikolaev y Kharkov hasta Kiev. Esto sugiere que hoy en día los factores técnicos juegan un papel muy importante. Vemos, que Rusia, debido a sus capacidades de reconocimiento e información de alta tecnología y armas avanzadas de precisión de largo alcance, inflige un daño enorme al enemigo. Por lo tanto, la situación en el frente todavía está determinada por la superioridad tecnológica.

Si lo desea, Rusia puede construir su agrupación a expensas de voluntarios de entre sus propios ciudadanos, a quienes aún no se les permite ingresar, y ya hay muchos de ellos. Si Rusia vio en la situación operativa que necesitaba aumentar el contingente en este momento, nada le impidió desde el comienzo de la operación abrir una recepción de voluntarios y formar unidades para enviar a la zona de combate. Y como ella no hace esto, significa que no hay tal necesidad en este momento. ¿Habrá tal necesidad en el futuro? Quizás. Pero esto no se deberá a un aumento en el número de pérdidas, sino, posiblemente, a la expansión del territorio bajo control. Si surge tal necesidad, entonces los voluntarios están aquí. Simplemente se les dirá: regístrese en la Milicia Popular de la LDNR, ayude a establecer el orden, por ejemplo, en la orilla izquierda del Dnieper. Hay tales opciones. Rusia tiene más que un enorme potencial militar, aún no ha llevado a cabo ni la movilización ni el llamado a filas de reservistas. Si ahora, con la ayuda de Occidente, Ucrania ya está ejerciendo todas sus fuerzas, entonces Rusia no está luchando de ninguna manera con todas sus capacidades.

*- ¿Y de qué países pueden venir voluntarios a nosotros?*

- Estos son Siria, Libia, Irak, República Centroafricana, Congo, Malí y otros. Si este trabajo se pone en marcha, todavía habrá quienes lo deseen. El movimiento antifascista en el mundo está bastante desarrollado. Los voluntarios llegaron a Donbass en 2014 para ayudar a las repúblicas a sobrevivir. En consecuencia, no hay problema para que vengan ahora. Además, la dirección ya ha dado el visto bueno para admitir extranjeros.

*- ¿Cuáles son nuestras pérdidas, si es correcto preguntar al respecto?*

- Debemos entender que no estamos oficialmente en guerra ahora. Rusia no ha declarado oficialmente la guerra a Ucrania. Así como Ucrania Rusia. Así que todo lo que se habla de guerra es especulación. Sí, hay hostilidades, pero oficialmente no hay guerra. No ha sido declarado en términos de derecho internacional, por lo que Rusia llama a lo que está sucediendo una operación especial. Y tenemos una ley que prohíbe la divulgación de bajas en tiempo de paz. Allí, en mi opinión, hasta 15 años por violación. Por lo tanto, el tema de las pérdidas se mantiene en secreto. El Ministerio de Defensa publicará aquellas cifras que considere necesarias. no voy a adivinar Hay pérdidas. Y dada la escala del teatro de operaciones, las fuerzas y los medios que utilizará el enemigo (a pesar de que los países de la OTAN lo están ayudando), de nuestra parte habrá pérdidas tanto en personas como en equipos. Pero Rusia lo deja claro
En Ucrania, hay algunas cifras oficiales, alrededor de 4-5 mil muertos. Hay estimaciones extraoficiales: de 10 a 14 mil muertos. Según la situación en el frente, y estas son ciudades abandonadas, una gran cantidad de perdidos en batallas y equipos abandonados, podemos decir que las pérdidas son significativas. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, por supuesto, no confirman oficialmente nada en absoluto. Zelensky nombró a unas ridículas 1.300 personas en dos semanas de una operación especial. Dada la situación en el frente, esto, por supuesto, no es grave.
Por lo tanto, ahora nadie le nombrará pérdidas reales ni en Rusia ni en Ucrania.


----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)

“Ucrania se quedará con una chinche como Idlib”. Parte 1.2

*¿Cómo interpreta la aparición de las misteriosas letras Z y V en los equipos militares rusos? La explicación más simple que he visto es que Z es el grupo de combate occidental y V es el oriental.*
- Sí, existe la opinión de que esta es la marca de ciertos grupos. Anteriormente, el Estado Mayor de Ucrania emitió su propia explicación (en su interpretación, Z representa el equipo de las "fuerzas orientales de la Federación Rusa", V - para los infantes de marina, etc. - ed.), pero resultó ser erróneo. El hecho es que los ucranianos interpretaron la letra O como una designación para las tropas de Bielorrusia, pero luego ellos mismos admitieron que no había militares bielorrusos en su territorio. Este es un indicador de que el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no sabe realmente qué significan exactamente estas letras y, como todos los demás, está involucrado en desentrañar e interpretar este "crucigrama". Al mismo tiempo, mientras aún estaba activo, apareció en la cuenta de Instagram del Ministerio de Defensa una especie de carta “para publicidad”, en la que la Z significa “Por la victoria”, la V significa “lealtad” o “Fuerza en la verdad”. ”. Sin embargo, pronto se bloqueó Instagram en Rusia, y las versiones siguen circulando y llenas de opciones. Pero en la práctica, el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa continúa en silencio. Naturalmente, el uso de estas letras fue desarrollado por nuestras fuerzas de seguridad y, por supuesto, saben lo que significa, pero al mismo tiempo, no verá ningún comentario oficial. Simplemente hay una interpretación de diferentes personas.
*- ¿Qué tan exitosa, en su opinión, es esta letra Z en términos de guerra de información? ¿Qué tan exitoso es el uso del alfabeto latino en este contexto? ¿Por qué no cirílico?*
- De hecho, se creó cierto meme. Es interesante cómo se calculó este concepto. Pero resultó que casi toda la operación especial se asoció con la letra Z. No se sabe hasta qué punto esto se incluyó en los planes de apoyo informativo de las hostilidades. Sin embargo, es obvio que el meme está completamente "despedido". Si en 2014 la operación se asoció con el meme Gente Cortés, en 2022 es la Operación Z. ¿Qué significa esto? Podemos enumerar decenas de interpretaciones, pero a día de hoy no conocemos una respuesta fiable. Queda esperar hasta que el Departamento de Defensa lo considere necesario para decir cuál es el significado profundo de la letra Z y otras letras. Pero no creo que esto suceda antes del final de la operación especial en sí. Personalmente, creo que estas son algunas designaciones asociadas con misiones de combate. Por un lado, esta es una cierta marca militar,
*- Solo quería preguntarte como especialista en guerras de información. ¿Seguimos perdiendo o estamos empezando a ganar la guerra de la información contra Ucrania y el Occidente global?*
“Sin duda, antes del inicio de la operación especial, el enemigo tenía una ventaja abrumadora sobre nosotros en recursos de información. Esto es comprensible: Occidente controla los principales flujos de información en el mundo y tiene "tropas" de información muy serias. Y vemos que, especialmente en los primeros días del conflicto candente, se intentó llevar a cabo una guerra relámpago informativa para convencer a la población de Rusia, para inspirarlos con la idea de no apoyar la operación especial. Sin embargo, esta guerra relámpago condicional fracasó y el nivel de apoyo a las acciones del ejército ruso en nuestra sociedad se mantuvo muy alto. Esto demuestra una vez más que no es necesario absolutizar las armas de información occidentales: sí, pueden expulsar todas las demás opiniones, pero solo en su propio entorno, donde prácticamente lo controlan todo.
¿Por qué Rusia comenzó inmediatamente a limpiar el espacio de información? Es decir, comenzaron a eliminar sistemáticamente todos los medios de comunicación asociados con el enemigo en el territorio del país (por el momento, la estación de radio Ekho Moskvy, los sitios web de The Village, TJournal, Snob, Sobesednik, St. (reconocido como un agente extranjero), Mediazones (reconocido como agente extranjero), Meduza (también incluido en el registro de agentes de medios extranjeros) - ed.)? Debido a que hay muchas de estas estructuras de medios en Rusia, y en la situación actual, deberían, de acuerdo con el plan de sus curadores occidentales, disparar unánimemente a la mente de la audiencia rusa. Esto no sucedió, pero la purga continuará en cualquier caso: aquellos recursos que hayan indicado claramente su conexión con nuestros enemigos externos serán, por supuesto, cerrados.
En Internet, vemos batallas de información posicional con los movimientos de multitudes de "comentaristas". Todo esto sucederá, porque la guerra de la información es una parte muy importante de cualquier guerra moderna. Es obvio que de nuestra parte hubo varias deficiencias, errores, errores de cálculo relacionados con la conducción de las operaciones de información. Pero esto ya se está eliminando por el camino: lo que no corresponde a la realidad muere literalmente ante nuestros ojos. Lo que puede adaptarse y cambiar. De hecho, la máquina mediática rusa que tenemos cambiará junto con todo el país. En consecuencia, quien fracase quedará al margen de la historia. Y los que puedan, saldrán adelante. Después de todo, el conflicto no se limita a una operación especial actual: es un conflicto largo del nivel de la Guerra Fría.
*- En este sentido, la pregunta es si los recursos de información del enemigo que permanece en Rusia están disparando a nuestras espaldas.*
- ¿Recuerdas que hubo una serie de este tipo - "Sleepers"? Como saben, a nuestro público liberal no le gustaba mucho, y el director Yuri Bykov luego se arrepintió de él ante la "humanidad progresista". De hecho, Bykov pudo plantear un tema muy importante. Hay personas que incluso pueden trabajar en las estructuras estatales rusas o en los medios estatales, pero en un momento crítico, de repente resulta que no son nuestra gente. En realidad, este es el problema. Por un lado, es bueno que ahora ha llegado el momento de la claridad, mucha gente se está mostrando, organizando gestiones públicas. Pero en realidad, los que lo hacen están a salvo. Todo está claro con ellos. Ellos no están con nosotros. Bueno, eso es bueno. El problema no es con ellos, sino con aquellos que aparentemente parecen haberse adaptado: incluso puede gritar sobre su patriotismo, pero trabajará para objetivos completamente diferentes. Tales personas creen que el futuro occidental, lo que soñaron, alguien se lo quitó: Putin o alguien más. Dicen que las "chaquetas acolchadas", los "Colorados" desviaron al país del camino europeo, y ahora el deber sagrado de quienes entienden esto es ayudar a que Rusia regrese al camino principal de la civilización. Sin embargo, llega un momento de claridad, y por muchas señales queda inmediatamente claro quién es quién.
*— ¿Pero nuestra maquinaria mediática no será completamente destruida ahora? Después de todo, ¿era, de hecho, pro-occidental? ¿Y qué tan rápido podemos construir uno nuevo?*
— Piezas impresionantes que han crecido en él desde la década de 1990 caerán de la maquinaria mediática rusa. En términos generales, hay canales de televisión federales: este es un tipo de poder mediático vertical. La carne de otros medios crecerá alrededor de la "vertical", pero con principios ligeramente diferentes. La máquina del tipo antiguo se dispuso según los patrones de Occidente, este mundo supuestamente libre, donde se declaró la libertad de expresión y opinión. Pero, como ahora ha quedado claro, no hay libertad de expresión y opinión. Fue en Rusia donde durante mucho tiempo permitieron la discordia, toleraron el dominio de los liberales en el espacio de la información, y en Occidente dominaron al máximo los métodos totalitarios durante mucho tiempo: “Piensa así o no vengas aquí en absoluto. ” Todos estos valores notorios como la libertad de prensa se derrumbaron literalmente en febrero-marzo, y fue precisamente en la civilización occidental. todos vieron que puedes llamar tranquilamente al asesinato, y no pasará nada por eso. Puedes llamar a la etnia para perseguir a nuestras mujeres y niños, y tampoco pasará nada. Esto conmocionó a muchos. Por lo tanto, nadie lamenta particularmente que hayan bloqueado Facebook, donde tales apelaciones se hicieron posibles. La gente incluso está feliz de que, por ejemplo, "Echo of Moscow" haya sido cerrado. Previamente, se encogieron de hombros: “No estamos en conflicto directo, estamos tratando de negociar”. Ahora es diferente: el viejo mundo se ha ido, tendrás que acostumbrarte a vivir en el nuevo. Previamente, se encogieron de hombros: “No estamos en conflicto directo, estamos tratando de negociar”. Ahora es diferente: el viejo mundo se ha ido, tendrás que acostumbrarte a vivir en el nuevo. Previamente, se encogieron de hombros: “No estamos en conflicto directo, estamos tratando de negociar”. Ahora es diferente: el viejo mundo se ha ido, tendrás que acostumbrarte a vivir en el nuevo.
Para crear una nueva máquina de medios, será necesario construir nuestros propios ecosistemas digitales, un alojamiento de video nacional completo. Hay una gran cantidad de problemas que deberían haberse resuelto hace mucho tiempo, pero se resolvieron lentamente o torcidamente. Ahora todo habrá que hacerlo "desde las ruedas", porque se ha convertido en una necesidad vital: sustituir a los difuntos o dejar los recursos de información occidentales por los propios. Ya existe una soberanía real, no declarativa, del espacio mediático. Esto no quiere decir que la uniformidad nos espera. Algunos medios occidentales seguirán funcionando, pero con la condición de admisión, como en China. En China, si cumples las condiciones de, digamos, el departamento de propaganda del Comité Central del PCCh y otras estructuras similares, puedes funcionar bajo ciertas condiciones. Si Rusia puede construir las mismas estructuras, y no veo obstáculos para de modo que tras el final de la fase aguda del conflicto, los medios occidentales regresarían a Rusia, pero en términos diferentes. Pero las viejas condiciones, cuando las casas matrices podían ignorar la ley, escupir multas o demandas para “aterrizar”, ya no existirán. Dichos medios simplemente se apagarán. Ahora, o cumples los requisitos, o atraviesas el bosque. Sin embargo, repito: no creo que estemos ante una especie de censura megadura. Más bien, nos estamos moviendo hacia una versión china tan limitada y liviana del control de los medios, que deja la oportunidad de actuar tanto para los medios estatales como para los privados. Estos últimos en China también son a granel. ya no será Dichos medios simplemente se apagarán. Ahora, o cumples los requisitos, o atraviesas el bosque. Sin embargo, repito: no creo que estemos ante una especie de censura megadura. Más bien, nos estamos moviendo hacia una versión china tan limitada y liviana del control de los medios, que deja la oportunidad de actuar tanto para los medios estatales como para los privados. Estos últimos en China también son a granel. ya no será Dichos medios simplemente se apagarán. Ahora, o cumples los requisitos, o atraviesas el bosque. Sin embargo, repito: no creo que estemos ante una especie de censura megadura. Más bien, nos estamos moviendo hacia una versión china tan limitada y liviana del control de los medios, que deja la oportunidad de actuar tanto para los medios estatales como para los privados. Estos últimos en China también son a granel.
Si estamos hablando del impacto en la generación más joven, entonces nombraría a TikTok - hay mucho contenido juvenil, que al mismo tiempo es producido por gente común, digamos, en apoyo del ejército
*- Son la blogósfera, y en particular los canales rusos de Telegram, convirtiéndose en nuestra vanguardia militar? Después de todo, Telegram es nuestro avance en el mundo global, porque existe en los EE. UU., Europa y el Este.*
Las batallas posicionales continúan en Telegram, lo que puede asustar a alguien. Si estamos hablando del impacto en la generación más joven, entonces diría TikTok: hay mucho contenido juvenil, que es producido por personas comunes, digamos, en apoyo del ejército. Por cierto, TikTok está dirigido a una audiencia menor de 25 años y, al mismo tiempo, opera lejos de solo en Rusia. Y esto está dando sus frutos. Sabemos que TikTok sigue siendo una aplicación móvil china (propiedad de ByteDance, con sede en Beijing, ed.).
*- ¿Cuál podría ser el destino de las llamadas "estrellas" rusas que se fueron de vacaciones apresuradamente después de que comenzaron los eventos? Mientras los nuestros luchan, esta gente descansa en algún lugar del exterior. ¿Tienen el derecho moral de volver más tarde? Hablo de Urgant, Galkin y otros "artistas-humoristas".*
- Seguramente, cuando amaine esta ola de acontecimientos, algunos intentarán regresar tranquilamente. No creo que haya demasiados luchadores ideológicos por Ucrania entre los que se fueron. Otra cosa es ¿cómo tratar a los que vuelven? Devolverlos a los canales de televisión federales y pretender que no pasó nada, desde mi punto de vista, está mal. La sociedad debe demostrar que existe el ostracismo social. Ahora, por el contrario, hay que mover a los que salen a apoyar al ejército y al pueblo. La televisión rusa debería actualizarse, sobre todo porque los que huyeron han dejado vacantes sus asientos. Esto significa que hay una oportunidad para la promoción de otras personas que contribuirán aún más a la renovación de la televisión. Quiero decir, nadie correrá con persuasión por Makarevich o algún Panin. Bueno, ¿quién los necesita, de hecho? Sólo, si esto es un canal de televisión oficial, el estado no debería pagar por los programas que hacen estas personas. Permítales grabar un video allí en su YouTube o en su sitio web, como "todo está mal y todo se ha ido", por favor.
*“Pero sabemos que estas personas tienen patrocinadores en la élite estatal rusa. ¿Cómo debemos tratar con nuestra propia élite política?*
- La élite política no es homogénea, y es natural que la gente de la que hablas tenga algún tipo de mecenas. Sin embargo, Vladimir Putin dejó en claro recientemente que el pueblo ruso “siempre puede separar a los verdaderos patriotas de los traidores y escupirlos como un mosquito al azar”. Esta es una señal simbólica bastante importante sobre el tema de la quinta columna. No se trata de muchos insatisfechos, sino sobre todo de aquellos que consciente y sistemáticamente cooperan con nuestros enemigos. En relación con estas personas, realmente puede haber decisiones más serias. ¿Pero quién decide? Resuelve FSB y otros servicios especiales. Si algo sale a la luz, las consecuencias ahora podrían ser mucho más graves de lo que podrían haber sido, digamos, el año pasado. Aún así, el país vive en tiempos de guerra y una larga guerra fría con los Estados Unidos.
*- Dígame, ¿cómo evalúa la efectividad de las falsificaciones de Internet ucranianas como el "fantasma de Kiev" o el "buque de guerra ruso" enviado en tres cartas? ¿O como "Ikhtiandr" Azov "", apareció en su canal de telegramas?*
- Tales falsificaciones funcionan solo en condiciones de bloqueo completo de información. Si las personas son bombardeadas con esa propaganda las 24 horas del día, los 7 días de la semana, simplemente no obtienen ninguna otra información. Por cierto, no es casualidad que los comentarios simplemente estén bloqueados en la mayoría de los públicos ucranianos. Lee, carga tu cerebro, pero no ladres. Pero cuando comienzan a comparar los hechos, queda claro que la gran mayoría de estas falsificaciones simplemente se desmoronan literalmente en cuestión de horas.
El problema es que cuando tratamos de argumentar con lógica y hechos, los lectores cuyos sentimientos y emociones son bombardeados no perciben esta lógica. Como dicen, si los hechos son contrarios a la fe, tanto peor para los hechos. Pero, ¿cómo trabajar en condiciones de supresión total de la información, cuando la comunicación está apagada, cuando otras fuentes de información están bloqueadas? A modo de comparación: la gente aquí lee los canales de telegramas rusos y ucranianos. También podemos familiarizarnos con los informes del Estado Mayor de Ucrania y ver videos operativos de la escena. Se publican videos que muestran nuestras pérdidas, equipos abandonados o algo más. Es como si no tuviéramos un límite de información tan completo: conocemos la posición occidental, conocemos la lógica de la posición ucraniana. En este sentido, Rusia, a pesar de las limitaciones obvias, un país mucho más libre ahora en términos de información que la misma Ucrania. Cuando vas a Telegram, no hay problema para acceder a diferentes fuentes de información. Al mismo tiempo, los canales rusos ahora están bloqueados activamente en Ucrania. Simplemente se transmite una línea de propaganda allí, sin comentarios, eso es todo.
Termine aquí https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/7503731.html
https://m.business-gazeta.ru/article/543868 - zinc


----------



## El Tuerto (19 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Argelia llama a consultas a su embajador.
> 
> Sánchez, eres gilipolllas.
> 
> ...



No se podía de saber lo de Argelia.

Que asco y que impotencia contemplar como esos hijos de puta revientan a España por los cuatro costados. Sí es que queda algo por reventar.

Sólo se arregla a la antigua pero vamos tardísimo.


----------



## NPI (19 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Solo hay que fijarse en quien le pone la pasta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



- GolosZmin.org


----------



## NEKRO (19 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja



jajaja que, pedazo de subnormal. Ya sabemos que eres retrasado pero joder mostrarlo asi tan a las claras


----------



## Discordante (19 Mar 2022)

mecaweto dijo:


> Eso venía a preguntar yo: ¿contra los petardos hipersónicos no hay nada? ¿ni Patriot, ni S-300, ni S-400, ni....?



Que sea de conocimiento publico no. De todos modos esos misiles estan desarrollados en 1988 durante la URSS. Son misiles Iskander a los que les han mejorado el motor y metido mejor sistema de guiado para vuelo de crucero.

Desde entonces ha llovido mucho, y ha habido mucho desarrollo scramjet pero lo mas probable es que no haya nada realmente efectivo (que de garantias amplias de interceptacion).

Son otro ejemplo de destruccion mutua asegurada. Los desarrollaron como portadores de cabezas nucleares para ampliar la capacidad de disuasion. Su uso convencional es un derroche al menos para ejercitos realmente punteros porque lo que consigues con el lo puedes conseguir con otras armas mucho mas baratas.


----------



## NPI (19 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Otro payasete..jijijiji



Cuenta principal @Indignado cuentas secundarias @... Desde finales de enero 2022 están activándose cuentas (viejas / muy viejas) a relucir que da gusto, ocurre lo mismo que en 2020, es el mismo patrón.


----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)

“Ucrania se quedará con una chinche como Idlib”. Parte 2.1






Continuación de una gran entrevista sobre el tema de Ucrania.
Comienza aquí https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/7503451.html

*— Si comparamos el tono de los canales de telegramas ucranianos y el nuestro, llama la atención la diferencia entre el frenético aullido de chacal que proviene del espacio de telegramas ucranianos y la retórica bastante tranquila y, como dijimos una vez, educada de nuestros canales. En realidad, son bastante duraderos. En este sentido, me gustaría volver a tu meme "Gente educada". ¿Qué tan aplicable es este meme a la Operación Z? ¿Hemos permanecido tan educados?*

- Otra vez - otros memes. El término sigue vivo, ha adquirido un significado personal y social. Es claro que al mismo tiempo está históricamente ligado a la operación de 2014. El meme actual, por supuesto, estará relacionado de alguna manera con la operación Z. Es decir, oficialmente será SVO (operación militar especial) y extraoficialmente, la operación Z.

*- Por cierto, ¿el término "Gente educada" realmente nació por accidente? ¿No niegas su autoría* ?

- Su origen está relacionado con mi publicación "La gente educada se apoderó de dos aeródromos en Crimea". Escribí esto la noche del 28 de febrero de 2014, citando uno de los primeros mensajes sobre la captura del aeródromo de Simferopol. Este fragmento es fácil de encontrar en la red, y me referí a los mensajes del recurso pertenecientes a los seguidores de Euromaidan. “Alrededor de la una de la mañana, el aeropuerto de Simferopol fue tomado por las mismas personas. Con armas, fuerte, con la misma ropa. El jefe de seguridad dijo que a su gente se le pidió cortésmente que se fuera”, así sonaba. Me enganchó la expresión "cortés" y la jugué, pero sin esperar que tuviera un efecto a gran escala. Lo más que esperaba era provocar risas de algunos de mis lectores. Por eso, en mi artículo en la agencia de noticias REX (hay un error, apareció por primera vez en el blog), construí la siguiente frase: “Según los medios, "gente educada", después de pasar varias horas en el aeropuerto de Simferopol, abandonó su ubicación. Pero, enfatizo, inicialmente los recursos ucranianos escribieron sobre la captura "cortés" del aeropuerto.

*- Por cierto, ¿trataste de registrar la marca "Gente educada" o no eres un mercenario?*

- Yo no. No tenía la intención de ganar dinero. Luego, algunos comerciantes registraron una patente para la producción de camisetas de Polite People y otros productos. No era mi objetivo ganar dinero con eso.

*- Hay soldados infantiles "Gente educada" - toda una serie.*

- Hay muchas cosas, tanto camisetas como soldados.

*- Ahora la técnica. El representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, Igor Konashenkov, dijo que nuestras tropas ya habían destruido alrededor de 1,2 mil tanques y otros vehículos blindados de Ucrania. ¿Cuántos quedan y qué tan peligrosos son?*

- En realidad, la cantidad de tanques de este número es un poco más de 300 unidades. Formalmente, al comienzo de la operación especial, Ucrania tenía alrededor de 2000 tanques. Está claro que algunos de ellos no estaban en movimiento, pero de todos modos, todavía hay tanques allí, y bastantes. Hay un gran problema en los sistemas de defensa aérea que terminan gradualmente, varios sistemas de radar que están fuera de servicio y en la destrucción de la mayor parte de la aviación y los helicópteros. Rusia se ha apoderado de la supremacía aérea, están tratando de desafiarla, pero no funciona. El sistema de defensa aérea de Ucrania como estructura completa ha sido destruido. Cambió a defensa focal. Algunos complejos se esconden en zonas residenciales o en bosques e intentan disparar. A veces logran cierto éxito, pero Ucrania no puede recuperar el control de su espacio aéreo de esta manera. Por lo tanto, de hecho, le están pidiendo a Occidente: danos aviones,

*- Todas las ciudades y pueblos ucranianos más o menos grandes se han convertido en centros de defensa, cuya base son los puños blindados. Con estos puños a menudo hacen incursiones y golpean nuestras columnas. Teniendo en cuenta que todavía hay muchos centros de defensa de este tipo en la zona de guerra, ¿cuánto tiempo durarán y qué tan peligrosos son para nosotros?*

- Si fallas ese golpe, entonces él puede causar muchos problemas. Pero nuestros drones están colgados ahí, y todo está monitoreado. El último intento de salir de Kharkov terminó bastante mal para ellos. Cerca de Balakleya, la artillería y la aviación los aplastaron. Además, tienen una crisis creciente con el combustible, ya que nuestra aviación está destruyendo metódicamente sus depósitos de petróleo, instalaciones de almacenamiento de petróleo y acumulaciones de equipos de reabastecimiento de combustible. Porque el combustible para los tanques es cada vez menos. Esto lleva al hecho de que durante el retiro arrojan una gran cantidad de equipo útil. Esto fue visible bajo Shchastya, y bajo Volnovakha, y en otros lugares. El combustible simplemente se acaba y el equipo se vuelve inútil. Este problema está creciendo rápidamente en la margen izquierda del Dniéper. En la segunda quincena de marzo, se volverá muy agudo para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

*- Konashenkov dice que las Fuerzas Armadas de RF ya han destruido alrededor de 130 vehículos aéreos no tripulados. ¿Qué son estos drones? ¿La producción de quién? ¿Cuántos todavía están disponibles?*

- Hay una mezcolanza. Estos son los "Bayraktars" turcos, los drones de reconocimiento israelíes, el viejo Tu-143 "Reis" soviético y todo tipo de grandes cuadricópteros comerciales y civiles. En definitiva, un parque bastante colorido. Casi todos los del primer lote de Bayraktars ya han sido destruidos. Ahora ya están peleando con el segundo lote, que los turcos les están vendiendo. Los ucranianos están tratando de usar drones activamente, ya que son una parte integral de la guerra moderna. Pero al mismo tiempo, esta herramienta técnica es un consumible bastante caro. Fue derribado rápidamente, y debes producir uno nuevo de inmediato o comprarlo y seguir luchando. Ahora prácticamente no hay guerra sin drones. En Ucrania, existe la opción de reponer constantemente la flota de drones comprando algo en el mercado y mediante entregas directas desde Occidente.

*¿Son peligrosos para nosotros?*

“Por supuesto que son peligrosos. Por lo tanto, se requiere crear y mantener un alto nivel de capacidad de combate de defensa aérea táctica. Por la experiencia de las operaciones militares, vemos que ella está cumpliendo con sus deberes con bastante éxito. Los socios de Ucrania le suministran estos drones, nosotros los trituramos. Ciertamente causan algún daño, pero los destruimos rápidamente. En general, está en marcha un proceso familiar de varias otras guerras locales.

*- Si miras el mapa de hostilidades activas, entonces su zona todavía está limitada de sur a norte por las regiones de Nikolaev y Zhytomyr. Todo está en calma desde Vinnitsa hasta Lvov. ¿No vamos allí?*

“Nadie revela tales planes. Este es un secreto militar. Incluso si alguien conociera estos planes del Estado Mayor, ¿quién se los diría en una entrevista? No hay una claridad completa sobre exactamente cómo las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa van a realizar esta operación. Hay muchos tipos de suposiciones. Las tropas rusas y la milicia popular de la LDNR avanzan ahora en muchos lugares. Los sistemas de aviación y de fuego de largo alcance también atacan con municiones guiadas de precisión en las regiones occidentales. El aeródromo de Vinnitsa fue destruido. Bombardearon instalaciones militares cerca de Rivne. El último ejemplo es la destrucción por misiles de largo alcance de los centros de entrenamiento de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el pueblo de Starychi y en el campo de entrenamiento militar Yavorovskiy. El resultado, según Konashenkov, a quien usted ya ha citado, fue la destrucción de hasta 180 mercenarios extranjeros y un gran envío de armas extranjeras, con las que los países de la OTAN han estado abasteciendo a Ucrania en las últimas semanas. Entonces los golpes son entregados, pero no tan intensos. Gradualmente, la presión de fuego y la activación de ataques con misiles y bombas aumentarán y se desplazarán hacia el oeste. Pero no hay una comprensión real de lo que se establece exactamente en el plan del Estado Mayor con respecto a los objetivos, el tiempo y las tareas de la operación.

*- Onufriyenko dijo en otro informe que las armas que ahora vienen de Occidente no ingresan a las unidades de combate, sino que se instalan en el oeste de Ucrania, y aquí se está formando un puño poderoso. Como él dice, quizás para después crear aquí una especie de república gallega o algo así. Pero esto es una suposición. O puede resultar que este puño, junto con mercenarios, golpee al ejército ruso, cansado y maltratado en las batallas.*

Sí, ambos pueden usar este puño en el oeste de Ucrania y fortalecer una dirección que ya está luchando. Por ejemplo, intente transferir algo a Kyiv u Odessa. El problema es que allí hay poco equipo terrestre pesado. La parte más preparada para el combate todavía estaba en la Margen Izquierda. Estas formaciones pueden crearnos algunos problemas a mediano plazo, pero ahora no pueden arrojarlos a alguna parte en una escala amenazadora. Están comprometidos en la acumulación de fuerzas para un conflicto más largo.

*- Hubo información de que la aviación rusa estaba trabajando activa y estrechamente en el antiguo orgullo de la industria soviética: la planta de tractores Malyshev Kharkov, y ahora la construcción de tanques. Si esto se está haciendo como parte de la desmilitarización, entonces ¿por qué no estamos bombardeando de manera activa y fuerte otros objetivos, por ejemplo, en Dnepropetrovsk, se podría decir, la capital de la producción de cohetes de Ucrania?*

- La nomenclatura de las huelgas la determina el Estado Mayor. No revela sobre qué base se seleccionan ciertos objetos. Hay un conjunto específico de objetivos. Fueron noqueados, pasar al siguiente. Los golpes se dan todos los días y, obviamente, estos golpes no se dan en un orden caótico, sino en una determinada secuencia planificada. Lo que ya ha sido destruido parece haber tenido prioridad sobre lo que aún no ha sido destruido. El conflicto aún no ha terminado. Muchas cosas serán destruidas en las próximas semanas.

*- Bueno, ahora destruiremos todas estas fábricas, y luego, ¿quién restaurará a estos gigantes de la industria?*

Nadie los va a restaurar. Una de las principales tareas de la operación es la desmilitarización. ¿Por qué Ucrania necesita muchas fábricas militares? Ucrania no debe amenazar a Rusia por medios militares. La destrucción de la infraestructura militar, la eliminación de las armas ofensivas y la eliminación de las capacidades industriales para la producción de armas peligrosas para Rusia son las metas y objetivos inseparables de la operación. Rusia ya ha declarado que las fábricas que reparan y fabrican equipos militares son objetivos militares legítimos. En consecuencia, cuanto más tiempo Ucrania y sus patrocinadores prolonguen las hostilidades, menos empresas tendrán.

*- Ahora sobre las extrañas declaraciones de nuestro Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores. “La operación militar especial de la Federación Rusa no tiene como objetivo derrocar al actual gobierno de Ucrania o destruir su estado, tiene como objetivo proteger las repúblicas populares de Donetsk y Luhansk, desmilitarizar y desnazificar el país, así como eliminar la amenaza militar para Rusia”, dice la portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores, Maria Zakharova.
Esto suena muy extraño. ¿Cómo, por ejemplo, podría desmilitarizarse, desnazificarse y eliminar la amenaza militar de Alemania sin destruir el estado nacionalsocialista y derrocar el poder de Hitler y su equipo?*

— El término “desnazificación” no se divulga ni se especifica. Aparentemente, hay un conjunto de requisitos que se planea discutir después de la firma de los términos de rendición del régimen de Vladimir Zelensky. Hasta que los firmó. Sí, Rusia dice que debe ficharlos como el actual presidente de Ucrania. Si no firma, está bien, así que la operación continúa. Cuanto más larga y feroz sea la resistencia ucraniana, más duras serán las condiciones de la rendición. En algún momento, Zelensky puede simplemente dejar de ser reconocido como presidente de Ucrania, y eso es todo. Rusia tiene un amplio margen de maniobra. Hasta hace poco, reconocíamos oficialmente tanto a la DPR como a la LPR como parte de Ucrania. Ahora nuestro Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores dice que Zelensky es el presidente de Ucrania, y en una semana puede decir que ya no lo pensamos así, porque Zelensky perdió el tiempo. En realidad, Zelensky ya es solo un títere estadounidense, por lo tanto, mientras sea beneficioso para nosotros, lo reconocemos como presidente. Se volverá no rentable, dejaremos de reconocer.
Podemos decir que Rusia está a favor de la "finlandización" de Ucrania. Es decir, por convertirlo en un país neutral con prohibición de formaciones neonazis. Consolidación de su estatus neutral en la Constitución del país y terminación de su desarrollo por medios militares por parte de estados extranjeros. Este es el proceso que tuvo lugar en Finlandia después de su derrota en la Segunda Guerra Mundial, cuando el país aceptó las condiciones de la Unión Soviética y pasó de ser, de hecho, un estado fascista a uno neutral.


----------



## Arraki (19 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La boa constrictora sigue apretando poco a poco, como en Siria…está bien que los franceses lo vean…




No puedo creer en los mapas de los anglosajones que tienen intereses ni a los del resto de otanicos, pero sin embargo llama y mucho la atención que Francia siendo país OTAN como el que más a la hora de estimar ganancias rusas las ponga muy por encima de los mapas de los supuestos analistas militares chupapollas que tanto gustan en este hilo.


----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)

“Ucrania se quedará con una chinche como Idlib”. Parte 2.2


*- ¿Los miembros de la OTAN, dado el nivel de rusofobia que ahora está inflamado, estarán de acuerdo con esto?*
- Lo que quede de la Ucrania moderna será un tipo de Idlib (una ciudad en Siria - nota del editor) tan "portadora de errores". Las bandas de nazis correrán allí bajo el techo de sus patrocinadores, pero en realidad solo pueden usarse en algún tipo de forma terrorista. Ya no representarán ninguna amenaza global con armas nucleares o bacteriológicas. Simplemente no queda nada para ello.
*- Prácticamente no hay personas o partidos leales a Rusia en Ucrania ahora. Incluso la plataforma “Por la vida” de Medvedchuk y Boyko tomó una posición “patriótica” contra nosotros.*
“Buscar políticos prorrusos en Ucrania ahora, así como fuerzas políticas en general que aboguen por la paz y la amistad con Rusia, es como buscar fuerzas prosoviéticas en la Alemania nazi en 1944-1945. Sí, hubo fuerzas que se opusieron a la continuación de la guerra, incluso por el asesinato de Hitler y algún tipo de negociación con los aliados, pero bajo las condiciones del terror fascista, no es posible una vida política abierta. Ahora en Ucrania no hay vida política. Allí se ha establecido un régimen de dictadura fascista, donde los que no están de acuerdo simplemente son asesinados. La vida política puede comenzar en los territorios liberados o en las condiciones de neutralización de Ucrania. Pero no ahora. Por lo tanto, los militares resuelven el problema para que cese el terror fascista en Ucrania y aparezca la vida política.
*- ¿Y dónde está Viktor Medvedchuk, por qué no se ve ni se escucha? ¿Está vivo en absoluto?*
— Viktor Medvedchuk es una carta jugada hace mucho tiempo. Por supuesto, todavía se puede usar para algo, pero nunca ha sido particularmente popular en Ucrania, incluso en el sureste. Intentó posicionarse y venderse como una especie de representante del sureste, pero eran ventas intraélite. De hecho, su partido siempre ha tenido un rating bastante bajo. Por supuesto, pueden colocarlo en alguna parte, pero en realidad esta cifra es exagerada y poco prometedora.
*- Entonces, ¿piensa que después del final de la operación militar en Ucrania habrá algunas fuerzas políticas que abogarán por las buenas relaciones de vecindad con Rusia?*
“Habrá un número suficiente de partidos que aboguen por la neutralización de Ucrania, por su condición de no bloque. Lo principal es que todas estas condiciones deben estar detalladas en la Constitución de Ucrania. Todo esto, por supuesto, deberá resolverse con Occidente, pero antes de eso todavía necesita, como dicen, llegar allí. Hasta el momento no hay nada, y la operación continúa.
*- ¿Y qué hay de los famosos oligarcas ucranianos: Kolomoisky, Akhmetov, Firtash y otros?*
— Habla Rinat Akhmetov. Dice que es un patriota, que transfiere dinero para la defensa y cosas por el estilo. Y no solo él. Otros también se pronuncian, porque entienden que todo ha terminado para ellos en el Donbass. Si aún queda algo, entonces todo será limpiado ahora. También existe el riesgo de perder activos en otros territorios liberados. Pero aquí la elección es pequeña: si contactó a los nazis, entonces se pintó con estos colores. Ahora no te sorprendas por las consecuencias. Todavía tenemos algunas propiedades de los oligarcas ucranianos en Crimea, que no se han quitado por completo. Ahora, en respuesta a la nacionalización de la propiedad rusa en Ucrania, es muy posible que se lo quiten todo. Es poco probable que esta audiencia coopere con Rusia de alguna manera. Y esto es bueno Estos chupasangres tanto del Donbass como de Rusia deben ser desenganchados, y tan pronto como sea posible.
*— ¿Y dónde están los expresidentes ucranianos? Kravchuk posó con la escopeta de dos cañones de Goering hace seis meses y dijo que dispararía contra los "moscovitas".*
- Están vivos y también actúan. Tanto Kravchuk como Kuchma dicen lo megapatriotas que son. Pero esto es todo el ladrido de los impotentes. El hecho de que nos odien, siempre lo supimos muy bien. Geográficamente, algunos de ellos ahora están excavados en el oeste de Ucrania, algunos ya están en Europa. Esto no tiene principios, porque no tienen nada nuevo que decir. Repiten lo mismo, solo que ahora hay más histeria y más maldiciones. Creo que no tiene sentido prestarles atención. Esta es una basura histórica.
*— ¿Qué estados de ánimo reinan en la diáspora ucraniana en Rusia? ¿Alguien de su entorno fue a luchar contra los nacionalistas en la actual operación de la Federación Rusa?*
- Diferentes estados de ánimo. Alguien se opone a la operación militar, va a mítines. Al mismo tiempo, un gran número de personas huyó a Rusia tras la revolución de Maidan y la guerra civil desatada en Ucrania. Esta es una masa de emigrantes políticos, intelectuales, simplemente gente que no ha aceptado el nacionalismo rabioso y el terror contra la disidencia. Estas personas aceptan con entusiasmo la operación rusa con la esperanza de que su país se normalice e incluso alguien pueda regresar a su hogar, donde no han estado durante muchos años. Ahora, si esta persona regresa, simplemente pueden matarlo. Si observamos la sociología del apoyo a la operación militar de Rusia entre sus ciudadanos, entonces su nivel es bastante alto. Según diversas estimaciones, esto no es menos del 70 por ciento. Creo que entre la diáspora ucraniana en Rusia, el nivel de apoyo es casi el mismo que
*- ¿Y cómo te sientes acerca de las amenazas terroristas de Ucrania?*
- Rusia tiene una experiencia más que rica de trabajar con una audiencia de este tipo en el Cáucaso y Siria. Con el fin de las hostilidades activas en los territorios liberados, aún se llevará a cabo una operación antiterrorista para destruir los restos y las bandas neonazis que quedan allí. Esto se tratará teniendo en cuenta las características locales y haciendo lo mismo que se hace en el Cáucaso, en Siria, en las regiones del interior de Rusia, donde se identifican y liquidan células de islamistas radicales entre migrantes y no solo. Este es un proceso largo pero comprensible. Al final, se pondrán de acuerdo con alguien, y pondrán por tierra lo irreconciliable.
*- Putin dio la orden de fortalecer la dirección occidental en relación con la acumulación de fuerzas de la OTAN cerca de nuestras fronteras. ¿En qué consistirá exactamente esta expansión?*
- Una guerra directa de la OTAN con nosotros es poco probable, porque casi de inmediato se volverá nuclear. Rusia ahora necesita resolver el problema de Ucrania, pero en paralelo, nuestras fronteras occidentales ya se están fortaleciendo. Habrá una acumulación de la agrupación en Kaliningrado, el fortalecimiento de las tropas en Bielorrusia. Se ha resuelto el problema de las entregas de nuevos equipos a Bielorrusia. En consecuencia, tendremos más tropas y equipos en el oeste. Se está formando activamente una nueva cortina de hierro, y habrá tropas a ambos lados de esta cortina. Solo antes pasó por el territorio de Alemania, y ahora pasará por las fronteras de Bielorrusia, Rusia y Ucrania.
*— ¿Y Cuba, Venezuela y Nicaragua? ¿Construiremos y resistiremos a los adversarios, ya que tal guerra de nervios ha comenzado?*
- Bueno, si bien la OTAN no coloca misiles en Europa del Este, tampoco colocamos nada en América Latina. Hay tales opciones. Venezuela y Cuba son áreas potenciales para este tipo de armas. Esta es una carta de triunfo en nuestras manos, y ahora nadie la tirará. Se mantiene en reserva.
*¿Interrumpirán las sanciones nuestros programas de armas?*
— Creo que habrá ciertos problemas tecnológicos, pero en los últimos años, sin embargo, nuestra industria se ha vuelto más orientada hacia proveedores nacionales y, digamos, no occidentales. Hay muchas soluciones. El mismo Irán, bajo las sanciones más severas, logró desarrollar nuevos misiles balísticos y crear uno de los programas UAV más avanzados del mundo. Y Rusia tiene muchas más oportunidades de este tipo que Irán. Porque la mayoría de estos problemas tienen solución.
*- Recientemente, los medios de comunicación y los canales de telegramas informaron sobre la explosión del teatro dramático en Mariupol. Además, inicialmente intentaron presentarlo como consecuencia de la explosión de una bomba aérea rusa, a pesar de que en el teatro se escondían miles de civiles que, afortunadamente, sobrevivieron. ¿También fue un intento de crear una bomba de información sobre la muerte de personas inocentes?*
- Esta bomba, digamos, no explotó con toda su fuerza debido a que siguieron muchas advertencias, publicadas cuatro días antes de esta provocación. Hay testimonios de personas que estuvieron allí. Se informó que las personas en el refugio antiaéreo estaban vivas. Ahora comenzarán a interrogar a los presos sobre el tema de la organización de provocaciones. Creo que en como una semana habrá videos con testimonios de detenidos y testigos.
Actualmente, los combates ya están en marcha en las zonas urbanas de Mariupol. No está claro cuánta fuerza les queda a los nacionalistas, pero la ciudad se va despejando poco a poco. En la víspera de 30 mil personas ya pudieron ir más allá de los límites de la ciudad. Nuevamente, esto es un indicador de que los nacionalistas no controlan completamente Mariupol, y la gente está huyendo de allí en dirección a la frontera rusa.
*¿Somos demasiado educados? Entiendo que estamos protegiendo a la población civil, pero eso nos dificulta avanzar.*
- Así es, pagamos un precio adicional, incluyendo la vida de los militares, para salvar a la población civil. Esto muestra nuevamente que el objetivo de la operación no es una guerra con el pueblo ucraniano, sino una guerra con el nazismo ucraniano. Separamos al nazismo ucraniano del pueblo ucraniano. Y esto es parte de la lucha por la mente de la gente. Al respecto, podemos recordar que cuando las tropas soviéticas ingresaron al territorio de Alemania, Stalin dio la orden de no infligir violencia contra la población civil pacífica bajo la amenaza de la pena de muerte. El lema “¡Matad a los alemanes!”, que se necesitaba durante los años difíciles de la guerra, dejó de ser relevante cuando ya habíamos expulsado a los nazis de nuestra tierra y llegábamos a territorio alemán. En este sentido, la posición de Putin y de la dirección militar, en principio, copia los planteamientos que utilizó Stalin en relación con la población civil de Alemania. Es decir, en ningún caso se debe permitir la violación, el robo, el saqueo. Y vemos que simplemente no hay informes de que el ejército ruso mate específicamente a civiles, con la excepción de los mensajes falsos de los canales ucranianos de Telegram. Estamos dispuestos a pagar un precio extra por no luchar como carniceros. No marchamos como conquistadores, marchamos como personas que liberan a Ucrania del nazismo.
*Por cierto, ¿por qué crees que Ramzan Kadyrov necesitaba venir a Ucrania directamente a la zona de guerra?*
- Apoyar a sus militares en el frente, demostrando que no tenía miedo de venir a conocer a su gente. Al mismo tiempo, esto muestra que Ucrania se encuentra ahora en una situación difícil, ya que incluso Ramzan Kadyrov, a quien no se puede llamar una figura discreta, puede tomar y venir a Nezalezhnaya y terminar en algún lugar cerca de Kiev y al mismo tiempo trollear a los líderes ucranianos. . Se muestra a sí mismo: “Mira, esto es lo que soy: no tenía miedo y vine a ti cerca de Kiev. Ya estoy allí. No me estás amenazando en ninguna parte, pero ya llegué y estoy parado en tu puerta. Una vez más, este es un elemento de la guerra de la información. Desde el punto de vista de las relaciones públicas, Kadyrov, por supuesto, hace mucho allí. También se capitaliza, por así decirlo, en los medios de comunicación y, al mismo tiempo, ayuda a ejercer presión informativa sobre el régimen de Kiev.
*- Por lo tanto, de nuestro lado, la internacional está luchando: chechenos, rusos, tártaros, "luchadores buriatos", y de su lado, son los nacionalistas. ¡Es internacional contra nacional!*
— Sí, y los buriatos están luchando allí. En cuanto a las unidades chechenas, luchan juntas con unidades de armas combinadas y resuelven tareas comunes. Esto ayuda (al menos por un tiempo) a aliviar la tensión a lo largo de la línea nacional, porque rusos y chechenos derraman sangre juntos. Osetios, armenios y representantes de otros pueblos van a Ucrania. Desde el punto de vista del factor internacional, este es un punto bastante importante.
*— ¿Y qué hay de la legión extranjera de Ucrania? Se derrumbó, entiendo?*
- Recibió graves pérdidas después de un ataque de alta precisión en el campo de entrenamiento de Yavorovsky. Ahora están reestructurando sus tácticas: los mercenarios ya no se reunirán en tales multitudes y se concentrarán en un solo lugar. Por supuesto, este es un gran logro de la inteligencia rusa, que reveló tal grupo. El batallón de mercenarios quedó fuera de combate casi de inmediato. Además, la llamada "Legión Extranjera de Ucrania" son solo mercenarios que luchan por dinero o varios ultraderechistas. Más un cierto porcentaje de veteranos de combate ordinarios. Pero ahora su ardor guerrero se ha desvanecido.
https://m.business-gazeta.ru/article/543868


----------



## kelden (19 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Poco titanio verás en un motor de cohete, la mayor parte es de inconel y la tobera de cobre.



En un misil hipersónic lo que importa es la carrocería. Tienes que hacerla con algo que resista altísimas temperaturas sin ni siquiera deformarse.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (19 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Otro mapita. Este franchute.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 990760



Todas las flechas apuntan hacia Dnipro....está será la batalla más importante de la guerra... Mas que Kiev.

Kiev tiene un valor más político y de propaganda, pero el valor militar lo tiene Dnipro...nudo ferroviario y ," llave," del este y el Dnieper.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (19 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No sabemos si los rusos mienten demasiado que hasta se han llegado a mentir a si mismos, pero los tanques que vemos por la tele parecen cualquier cosa menos nuevos, y lso aviones son más de la época soviética que los modelos que pone en su catálogo de venta. Donde si están cumpliendo expectativas es en los misiles. Seguramente Rusia sea una república misilera más que otra cosa.



Hombre, decir eso es muy osado, veamos que ha estado usando la Fuerza Aerea Rusa.

Mig-31K
Su-24M2
Su-25SM
Su-30SM
Su-34 
Su-35S

A mi particularmente no me parecen aviones antiguos, o son nuevos o son aviones modernizados en los últimos años, además no parece que se hayan utilizado ninguno de los Mig-29A 9.12 o 9.13 (Fulcrum A o Fulcrum C) de época Soviética, ni los Mig-29 SMT o Mig-35, ni tampoco los Mig-31BM o los Su-27 P (Flanker B) también de época Soviética que aún disponen, o incluso Su-27 modernizados (Su-27SM o Su-27SM3). 

En fin, tu comentario del catálogo es una crítica gratuita, queda demostrado.


----------



## mazuste (19 Mar 2022)

_*
"Nosotros, por supuesto, seguimos abiertos a la cooperación con cualquier país, incluidos los occidentales. 
Aunque dado el modo en que Occidente se ha comportado, no vamos a presentar ninguna iniciativa.*_
* Vamos a ver cómo salen del atolladero en el que se han metido"*
Lavrov
https://sputniknews.com/20220319/li...ne-lost-access-to-sea-of-azov-1094001490.html


----------



## Teuro (19 Mar 2022)

Veo en las noticias que según el gobierno parece ser que Putín es el organizador de la huelga de transporte y manifas por las protestas por los precios de hidrocarburos. No se, a ver si pillan a los de vox, patronales y sindicatos con algún grupo de Whatsapp en el móvil donde el moderador sea Putin.


----------



## Bimbo (19 Mar 2022)

Como va mariupol? Dicen que esta liberada


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Mar 2022)

*“Good Vibe Patriots”*



ES FACIL ACUDIR A LOS CANALES COMO INTEL SLAVA Y VER LOS POBRES DEL BANDO (NAZI ZIONISTA ) "UCRANIANO" ESPANZURRAOS BAJO LOS ESCOBROS POR MISILAZOS TIRADOS DESDE CIENTOS DE KMS
*QUE LES VAN A SEGUIR CAYENDO. NO NOS EQUIVOQUEMOS *

*O VER O INTUIR LA QUE LES VA CAER A LOS CAPTURADOS DE
BANDERA O AZOB*
*A MANOS DE LAS FUERZAS ESPECIALES DE CHECHENOS*
0:48
The whole essence of Bandera, as soon as they find themselves alone with the Chechen special forces









*PERO EL TEMA ESTA EN QUE SIMPLEMENTE NO SE QUIERE CAER EN PROVOCACIONES *
*SE QUIERE DESNAZIFICAR Y DESMILIRITARIZAR
NO CAER EN EL JUEGO DE VER QUIENES MAS CRIMINAL*


Zttps://t.me/intelslava/22778








Intel Slava Z


Intel slava is a Russian News aggregator who covers Conflicts/Geopolitics and urgent news from around the world. Funded by Putin, Russian ministry of defence, FSB, GRU and SVR




t.me


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Marchamaliano (19 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> No me lo puedo creer, en la tele salen Joaquín Prats, Ferreras y compañía diciendo que los Neonazis son muy guenos y unos héroes



Coño como ha cambiado la película de los mass mierda..ni los rusos están perdiendo,ni están teniendo perdidas masivas ni están haciendo masacres.

Biden PUTO MUÑECO HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA el criminal eres tú, tus putos amos, tus putos nazis de mierda y tus putas ratas metidas a políticos.


----------



## kelden (19 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> No gilipollas, es porque no saben construir con la mentalidad sovietica, eso es una imitacion barata y chatarra como el f35 y similar. No saben construir aviones sovieticos o rusos. La burrita lleva tiempo desaparecida se ha aburrido de mirar el hilito de siria?



Básicamente el piloto fue de sobradillo, se pensó que llevaba un MIG-29, se puso a derrapar en las curvas y a cogerlas en dos ruedas y se fue a tomar por culo .....


----------



## Kreonte (19 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Rusia no le gana la carrera armamentistica ni a Turquia, ¿pero es que no esta quedando claro?, en una guerra convencional los turcos se plantan a las puertas de Moscu en 50 dias, Rusia a nivel militar ya solo es un " ej que tenemoh mushas nukes eh, cuidaoooo".



Los aviones su-57 que son de última generación no los han sacado, los hipersónicos hasta ahora no los habían sacado. Todo el material nuevo lo tenían guardado y estaban peleando con fabricaciones Paco. Incluidos los drones esos que parecían hechos por kits para críos. 

Lo más probable es que cuenten con un escudo antimisiles todavía mejor q el nuestro. Estamos en la B. Por un momento creí, ahora con los misiles esos lo veo todo negro. En otros tiempos habría una planificación destinada a la guerra de manera inmediata, con los políticos actuales aun estarán discutiendo en Europa que partidas irán a CharoSA, AfrikaGmbH e IslamCo


----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Todas las flechas apuntan hacia Dnipro....está será la batalla más importante de la guerra... Mas que Kiev.
> 
> Kiev tiene un valor más político y de propaganda, pero el valor militar lo tiene Dnipro...nudo ferroviario y ," llave," del este y el Dnieper.



en Dnipropetrovsk esta la rata sionista de Igor Kolomoisky y ha sido en nucleo desde donde se ha esparcido el nazismo en el sureste de Ucrania

alli ademas de importantes fuerzas regulares estan los nazis de los batallones nazis "Dnipro" financiados por ese degenerado

la limpieza debe ser total, en Jarkov tambien donde estan los nazis del "Cuerpo Nacional" de Avakov al servicio del sionista Feldman


----------



## raptors (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Este divulgador de mierda proUsa Pinovskim, le encargaron la misión de enmierdar este foro llenándolo de _links_ basura...


----------



## Archimanguina (19 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Según los informes, el ejército ruso ha comenzado a utilizar el MLRS termobárico TOS-1A contra las fuerzas ucranianas. Ubicación desconocida, se actualizará si veo algo.



Eso lo usas en españa en verano y quemas no menos de 500 ha de monte.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (19 Mar 2022)

Una muestra de cómo reciben en el oeste de Ucrania a los refugiados ruso parlantes... , parece que eso de la solidaridad con los refugiados es cosa del resto de Europa pero no de ellos pese a que dicen ser del mismo país... 

*En el oeste de Ucrania muchas tiendas tienen anuncios de éste tipo: "Queridos refugiados, aquí sólo se habla ucraniano porque ésto es Ucrania. Si no puedes aprende. Nos importa.





*


----------



## Strikelucky (19 Mar 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Deja de menospreciar a los Ucranianos alegando que Rusia no ha mandado sus mejores tropas y mejor material.
> 
> Rusia ha mandado lo que tenia, casi la mitad de sus 180 “Grupos de batalla” (BTG) estén en Ucrania; Si Rusia manda mas fuerzas a Ucrania ya no le queda NADA para defender se del OTAN o China.
> 
> ...



Eres un mentiroso frustrado, no voy a gastar más palabras contigo.


----------



## magufone (19 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Pero no basta con eso. La horda robó los planos del Concord y sacó el Tupolev TU 144. Cuando hicieron una demostración a lo bestia en París, el Tupolev se desintegró en el aire. Y por supuesto que mató inocentes y destruyó viviendas.
> Otro golazo de la Horda y sus aleaciones metalíferas.



O fue al Boeing 2707? porque los tres se parecen pila
Pero esos supuestos planos (siempre se hablo de los planos del tren de aterrizaje de que pillaron y tal) llegaron tarde, cuando YA estaba construido el primer prototipo (y asi lo reconocio uno de los ingenieros jefe de Tupolev, que los planos no les fueron utiles. Y el diseño del concorde, la forma exterior, no era ningun secreto por entonces, ya que se llevaba mucho tiempo enseñandolo en publicaciones del ramo. Mas aun, las diferencias entre ambos modelos son demasiadas para hablar de copia: la cápsula del motor del TU estaba debajo de la cabina, no de las alas, su instrumentación de cabina, sistema de refrigeración y estructura interna eran muy diferentes... Para usar dichos planos hubiesen tenido que rehacer el avion prácticamente desde cero...
Que vais al tópico, vamos, y pasais de los hechos detallados lo que os conviene.


----------



## chemarin (19 Mar 2022)

kikoseis dijo:


> Detenidos 8 españoles por combatir en Ucrania junto a los prorrusos
> 
> 
> Se les imputa la participación en delitos de asesinato, tenencia de armas y explosivos y actos que atentan contra “la neutralidad” de España en el exterior. Los arrestados regresaron recientemente a España tras participar en combates en regiones como Lugansk y Donetsk.
> ...



La legislación se aplica según conviene, siempre se ha dicho " Al amigo, el culo; al enemigo, por culo y al indiferente, la legislación vigente ".


----------



## NPI (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



- El Confidencial
- Avion Revue Internacional


----------



## Sir Torpedo (19 Mar 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> Como va mariupol? Dicen que esta liberada



Dicen bien, liberado esta tarde segun tengo entendido.


----------



## raptors (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



El tal _"Pinovski"_ esta encargado de llenar este foro con _"links"_ de mierda proUsa


----------



## chemarin (19 Mar 2022)

@raptors , te diré un secreto, se puede ignorar a los hijos de puta, a los troles, a los cansinos, a los que no te gusta, etc., solo tienes que poner el cursor en el nick que quieras liquidar y seleccionar ignore.


----------



## Archimanguina (19 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> ¿Esos drones los operan ucranianos o americanos?
> Si los operan ucranianos es imposible que esten ya porque no ha habido tiempo para la instrucción. Y si son yankis, nos podemos reir en unos días cuando salgan volando de un misilazo en la base donde esten.
> Sois tan gilipollas que no entendeis que si los rusos pillan a uno de esos operadores vivo van a hacer tal espectaculo que Biden cae en dos dias y los rusos tendran la excusa para lanzar un ataque a cualquier pais de la OTAN



Esos operadores trabajan en remoto desde una base en oclajoma o quentaqui...vamos que los misiles rusos se la traen al pairo.


----------



## crocodile (19 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Una muestra de cómo reciben en el oeste de Ucrania a los refugiados ruso parlantes... , parece que eso de la solidaridad con los refugiados es cosa del resto de Europa pero no de ellos pese a que dicen ser del mismo país...
> 
> *En el oeste de Ucrania muchas tiendas tienen anuncios de éste tipo: "Queridos refugiados, aquí sólo se habla ucraniano porque ésto es Ucrania. Si no puedes aprende. Nos importa.
> 
> ...



Pues que se metan el ukro por donde les quepa, a lo mejor tienen que hablar por c. El ruso más pronto que tarde.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Mar 2022)

*“Good Vibe Patriots”*



ES FACIL ACUDIR A LOS CANALES COMO INTEL SLAVA Y VER LOS POBRES DEL BANDO (NAZI ZIONISTA ) "UCRANIANO" ESPANZURRAOS BAJO LOS ESCOBROS POR MISILAZOS TIRADOS DESDE CIENTOS DE KMS
*QUE LES VAN A SEGUIR CAYENDO. NO NOS EQUIVOQUEMOS *

*O VER O INTUIR LA QUE LES VA CAER A LOS CAPTURADOS DE
BANDERA O AZOB*
*A MANOS DE LAS FUERZAS ESPECIALES DE CHECHENOS*
0:48
The whole essence of Bandera, as soon as they find themselves alone with the Chechen special forces









*PERO EL TEMA ESTA EN QUE SIMPLEMENTE NO SE QUIERE CAER EN PROVOCACIONES *
*SE QUIERE DESNAZIFICAR Y DESMILIRITARIZAR
NO CAER EN EL JUEGO DE VER QUIENES MAS CRIMINAL*


Zttps://t.me/intelslava/22778








Intel Slava Z


Intel slava is a Russian News aggregator who covers Conflicts/Geopolitics and urgent news from around the world. Funded by Putin, Russian ministry of defence, FSB, GRU and SVR




t.me


----------



## Caracalla (19 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hay evidencias históricas de que los alemanes en 20 años son capaces de poner patas arriba el mundo tras salir del fango de una derrota militar.



No.

Alemanes gobernados por Alemanes leales a Alemania.

No es lo que tienen ahora y es poco probable que eso vaya a cambiar en el corto plazo.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NPI (19 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Entonces la fuente es Christo Grozev, peor me lo pones. Trabaja para Bellingcat.
> Bellingcat, financiado por
> 
> NATIONAL ENDOWMENT FOR DEMOCRACY
> ...



- Bellingcat
- NED


----------



## INE (19 Mar 2022)

Estaba pensando qué cómo se lo montan los yankis, de todas las guerras, golpes de estado y revoluciones de colorines nunca les llega ni un refugee. No son listos ni nada.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (19 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Pues que se metan el ukro por donde les quepa, a lo mejor tienen que hablar por c. El ruso más pronto que tarde.



Es que si le viene un refugiado del este de Ucrania que sólo hable ruso si ponen ese cartelito es que igual no le atienden, eso es ser un hijo de puta no, lo siguiente.


----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## vettonio (19 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Son las armas que rompen el equilibrio en estos momentos.
> Por eso Rusia se decidió a presentar su "no ultimátum" a EEUU.
> EEUU, adquirirá este potencial dentro de un año o dos. Dicen.
> Claro que, Rusia, ya está probando los sistemas "anti.hipersónicos"
> con el denominado S-550. Al menos eso es lo que se comenta.



Es lo que llaman un Momento Sputnik. 

Mira, tengo un juguete nuevo y tú no.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (19 Mar 2022)

mecaweto dijo:


> Eso venía a preguntar yo: ¿contra los petardos hipersónicos no hay nada? ¿ni Patriot, ni S-300, ni S-400, ni....?



Occidente de momento va muy detrás en armamento antiaereo, lo más moderno que tiene EEUU es el Patriot PAC3 y el THAAD que es antimisiles balístico tipo Scud, no es eficaz ante misiles más modernos, ni por supuesto ante misiles hipersónicos.

Los Rusos en cambio ya han desarrollado los S-500 Prometheus y su primera batería esta ya operativa en el área de Moscú desde el pasado Octubre del 2021.


----------



## paconan (19 Mar 2022)

Tranquilidad, este conflicto va para muy largo 


(No es que haya un conflicto de intereses inherente aquí: Girkin está dividido entre querer que Ucrania y Occidente fracasen, y querer que Putin fracase... pero sí sabe un par de cosas sobre tácticas militares, por lo que vale la pena prestar atención a sus evaluaciones.




Igor Ivanovich Strelkov
EL DÍA 24 DE LA GUERRA

"¡Goteo! ¡Goteo! ¡Goteo!" - Como el agua de un cuenco colgante que gotea, gota a gota se van los días. Junto con el tiempo invaluable, las vidas y los recursos no van a ninguna parte. En el frente hay batallas locales, excepto en Donbass, donde el comando desperdicia las últimas fuerzas de la sangrienta infantería de Donetsk y Lugansk, asaltando repetidamente los bastiones del ejército de Ucrania en Avdiivka y Marinka.
Y ahora la retirada sistemática (después de varios días de lucha callejera) del enemigo de Rubizhne a Severodonetsk se convierte en la única "gran victoria" en dos días. Incluso el propagandista ultraoptimista Podolyaka, que sabe cómo "chuparse las victorias del dedo" en cualquier ocasión, dejó de mencionar el "cerco rápido" de las agrupaciones del Ejército de Donetsk Ucrania.
Las tropas rusas están firmemente "pegadas" EN TODAS PARTES.
No hay movilización. Ayer el presidente ni siquiera insinuó la posibilidad de ello. Y sin movilización, la victoria sobre la llamada "Ucrania" es imposible "desde el principio".
La AF de Ucrania, a pesar de las pérdidas constantes, pronto recibirá decenas de miles de tropas movilizadas, y dentro de un par de meses su número llegará a 2-3 mil. Los "queridos socios occidentales" les darán armas, en cualquier cantidad, incluidas las más modernas. Ya los están enviando.
No está lejano el momento en que el comando ucraniano, que se ha recuperado del primer golpe, lanzará sus tropas al contraataque en las direcciones más vulnerables (para nuestras tropas).
Y en este contexto, el olor vil de la "nueva traición de Minsk" se siente cada vez más en el aire. Cada vez está más claro que el Kremlin ya no planea luchar por la victoria.

Excepto que no habrá "Minsk-3". Unas pocas semanas más de "estar de pie" - y en lugar de un "compromiso mutuamente aceptable" (al que insinúa el baboso Medinsky) - los "respetados socios ucranianos" exigirán una vez más la rendición incondicional del Kremlin. Es decir: "retirar las tropas, entregar Donbass, devolver Crimea y luego "pagar y arrepentirse". SILENCIO TOTAL. Y luego la guerra tendrá que continuar. En condiciones mucho más difíciles y con un oponente mucho más fuerte.

Pero mientras tanto - "¡goteo! ¡goteo! ¡goteo!" - los días se han ido, las oportunidades asociadas con el recurso más valioso (después de las vidas humanas) - el tiempo - se han ido.

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.

*Igor Strelkov: Es difícil juzgar cuánto entendió Moscú que la operación especial sería larga y difícil*
*Aparentemente, el Kremlin creía que nuestra ofensiva se desarrollaría muy rápidamente.*


*Es decir, ¿estamos hablando de un conflicto armado mucho más largo que el que se planeó en Moscú al principio* ?

- Sí definitivamente.


El curso y las perspectivas de la operación especial en Ucrania "Prensa libre" decidieron discutir con quienes estuvieron en los orígenes de las repúblicas populares de Donbass, con el principal organizador de la defensa de la región minera, el ex Ministro de Defensa de la RPD Igor Girkin. Después de los eventos de 2014, mejor conocido por el público como Igor Strelkov.

*"SP": - Quiero recordarte que en este estudio nos reunimos contigo a fines de noviembre del año pasado. Entonces no se habló de ninguna operación especial. Era difícil imaginar que comenzaría y cómo comenzaría exactamente. Pero discutimos versiones.*

Usted dijo en noviembre que un choque entre Rusia y Ucrania era inevitable. Y que tendremos que elegir entre la capitulación y la entrada en una batalla real. Al mismo tiempo, dudaron mucho de la elección correcta de Moscú. Una cita de ese discurso tuyo es la siguiente: “Nuestro país no atacará a la propia Ucrania, de la palabra ‘nunca’. La razón es un golpe a los intereses económicos y personales del Kremlin”.

*Pero atacamos en febrero de 2022, ¿no?*

“Sí, debo estar de acuerdo en que fuimos nosotros los que atacamos. Si esto no se hubiera hecho, entonces el ataque aún habría ocurrido. Pero desde el lado ucraniano. Para prevenir este ataque, nuestro golpe fue asestado.

*"SP": - Resulta - ¿una huelga preventiva?*

- Precisamente preventivo. Ya he hablado de esto contigo. Ucrania el invierno pasado por primera vez concentró una agrupación muy fuerte para atacar el Donbass. Aproximadamente enero-marzo 2021. En respuesta, sacamos nuestras tropas de toda Rusia en la misma dirección. Menos que hoy. Pero también resultó muy impresionante.

Como resultado, se llevaron a cabo algunas negociaciones. Y Ucrania retiró parte de sus tropas del Donbass. Al mismo tiempo, aparentemente, Kiev dio garantías de que no llevaría a cabo una operación contra las repúblicas de Donetsk y Lugansk. Luego, las tropas rusas se alejaron de la frontera estatal.

Sin embargo, por si acaso, su equipo militar se dejó parcialmente en las bases de almacenamiento de los distritos militares del Oeste y del Sur. Y el personal volvió a los puntos de despliegue permanente en el centro y oriente del país.

Resulta que la segunda vez que el mismo grupo comenzamos a recolectar cerca de Ucrania a fines del año pasado. E incluso *a* mayor escala que hace un año. Es decir (¡estoy seguro!), se ha recibido información de que Ucrania se está preparando nuevamente para atacar el Donbass con fuerzas muy poderosas.

Pero es imposible llevar a las tropas rusas de un lado a otro sin cesar. Aparentemente, en el Kremlin, después de sopesar toda la información, se dieron cuenta de que, tarde o temprano, Ucrania todavía atacaría a las repúblicas. Que Ucrania seguirá siendo lanzada a la batalla por sus amos. Y decidieron atacar primero para tomar la iniciativa en la inevitable batalla.

De hecho, fue un movimiento fuerte por parte de Moscú. Puedo decir honestamente que no esperaba tanta decisión de nuestras autoridades después de siete años de interminables "procesos de Minsk", que empeoraron constantemente la posición política y militar de la Federación Rusa. En términos relativos, logramos elegir entre dos malas opciones, no la peor, sino simplemente la peor. Y atacó primero.

" *SP": - ¿No le da la impresión de que Putin tomó la decisión de iniciar una operación especial en Ucrania simplemente en una orden de fuego? ¿Literalmente en dos o tres días?

Quiero aclarar ahora mismo. Me refiero al triste destino de nuestras reservas de oro y divisas, cuya mitad se quedó en Occidente. O 15.000 vagones que quedaron atascados en Ucrania al comienzo de las hostilidades y que ahora Kiev ha decidido nacionalizar. Y resultaron estar allí muchas otras cosas que, en teoría, no deberían haber resultado si la decisión de iniciar una operación especial hubiera sido sistemática.*

- Creo que esta decisión de enviar tropas se fraguó durante mucho tiempo.

*"SP": - Sin embargo, por así decirlo, ¿el "cohete rojo" lo dio el Kremlin en el último momento* ?

- Sí, lo más probable es que solo un círculo bastante estrecho de líderes rusos supiera sobre esta decisión. Se prestó mucha atención al secreto. Por lo tanto, en este caso, se logró sorprender tanto a las autoridades ucranianas como a aquellas personas de nuestro país que pudieron informar a Occidente con antelación sobre la preparación de una operación tan especial.

Pero como resultado, el comienzo de la operación especial realmente sorprendió, aparentemente, a un gran número de los principales líderes de nuestro país, responsables del bloque económico, de la situación financiera del estado, de la propiedad de los rusos. Federación.

Lo más probable es que estas personas no esperaran la reacción real de Occidente ante lo sucedido. Quizás tenían expectativas de que las sanciones serían nuevamente más cosméticas. Y más - sin sentido, como sucedió antes. Que habrá "ventanas" en estas sanciones. Que algunos países irán por ellos, otros no.

La posición monolítica de Occidente, el hecho de que casi todos los países europeos no solo apoyarán las sanciones, sino que también comenzarán a fortalecerlas a expensas de sus propias capacidades, esto aparentemente fue una sorpresa desagradable para el Kremlin.

Es difícil juzgar cuánto entendió Moscú que la operación especial sería larga y difícil. Aparentemente, en el Kremlin, por el contrario, creían que nuestra ofensiva se desarrollaría muy rápidamente. Y conducirá rápidamente a victorias estratégicas obvias.

*"SP": - Eso está relacionado con esto, por así decirlo. ¿Cómo se siente acerca de la versión de que los líderes rusos estaban hasta cierto punto desorientados y engañados por los eventos de 2014? ¿Cómo, por ejemplo, la operación en Crimea fue fácil y sin derramamiento de sangre para nosotros? Ahora, también, parece que esperaban que tan pronto como entremos en la tierra de Ucrania, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania levantarían sus "patas" en todas partes. Pero no levantan. Al menos a granel.*

- Aparentemente no, pero precisamente esto se esperaba en Moscú. Mis camaradas en varias operaciones militares anteriores, que, en un estado u otro, están involucrados en la planificación de las hostilidades actuales, lo comentan unánimemente.

Todos ellos dicen unánimemente que se les dieron tareas desde arriba que son específicas de la situación en 2014. Al plantear la situación, los comandantes aseguraron que no habría una resistencia seria por parte de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania. Además, comenzará una transición bastante masiva al lado de las tropas rusas. Y las administraciones locales se pasarán inmediatamente al lado de Rusia. Al igual que lo fue en Crimea.

Que todo fue así se evidencia incluso por información indirecta de la zona de combate. En particular, recordará: en los dos primeros días de la operación, no hubo ningún ataque en los puntos de despliegue permanente de las tropas ucranianas. Es decir, cuando era posible infligirles pérdidas realmente inaceptables, cuando estaban sentados en los cuarteles y no tenían tiempo para dispersarse. Durante estos dos días, las tropas ucranianas organizadas, sin pérdidas, abandonaron sus puntos de despliegue y entraron en combate con nosotros.

Esto también sugiere que Moscú no planeó luchar seriamente contra ellos. Los golpes se dieron solo en los centros de comunicación, en los centros de comando individuales. Y no mas.

Luego, poco a poco comenzó a corregir. En algún lugar del día 3 o 4, llegó el entendimiento de que muchas cosas en Ucrania salieron mal. Comenzaron serios ataques aéreos y con misiles.

*"SP": - Es decir, ¿estamos hablando de un conflicto armado mucho más largo que el que se planeó en Moscú al principio* ?

- Sí definitivamente.

*SP: Entendido. ¿Cómo califica el ritmo de la operación?*

— No fue un descubrimiento para mí que el ejército ucraniano nos opusiera una feroz resistencia. Para mí, de ninguna manera fue una novedad que una parte significativa de la población de Ucrania, que en 2014 estaba lista para recibirnos con flores, o se alejara de la Federación Rusa, o adoptara una posición claramente hostil hacia nosotros, o percibiera la llegada de las tropas rusas de forma hosca-neutral-pasiva.

Esto, repito, no es un descubrimiento para mí. ¿Por qué fue esto una revelación para el Kremlin? Resulta que la imagen dada a la máxima dirección político-militar del país por nuestros respectivos especialistas resultó ser, digamos, poco confiable. Y sobre la base de esta información poco fiable, se planea una operación militar. Que al principio no estaba destinado a tareas militares clásicas: la derrota y destrucción principal de la mano de obra y el equipo enemigos, el avance más rápido en algunas áreas clave.

Como resultado, las fuerzas a nuestra disposición ahora avanzan en cinco áreas principales. Norte - a Kiev, inmediatamente en ambas orillas del Dnieper. Además, a Kharkov, a Mariupol en el flanco sur. Y desde Crimea en dos direcciones divergentes.

*"SP": - ¿A Nikolaev y Kherson?*

— Sí, por un lado. Por el otro - al mismo Mariupol. Y a lo largo de la curva - a Zaporozhye.

Ahora, lo más probable es que estemos haciendo un reagrupamiento tardío. Formamos puños de percusión. Pero es mucho más difícil de hacer de lo que sería inicialmente.

Francamente, supuse, partiendo de la conveniencia militar habitual, que el objetivo principal en Ucrania sería precisamente el cerco rápido y la derrota de las principales fuerzas enemigas, que se concentran en el Donbass. Y en la primera semana de la operación, si no fuera por la dispersión como la que hicimos, ese objetivo podría lograrse con bastante facilidad.

En la misma dirección de Crimea, nuestras tropas encontraron una resistencia muy débil. Y no pudieron ir a Mariupol, sino que inmediatamente atravesaron Gulyaipole hacia el norte. Para cortar las comunicaciones enemigas en el camino hacia el Dnieper (antiguo Dnepropetrovsk). Y el grupo que avanza al sur de Kharkov podría abrirse paso para encontrarlos. Y con el refuerzo suficiente de estos grupos, la tarea de crear una gran "caldera" en la región de Donetsk se habría resuelto, probablemente, en la primera semana.

Ahora, cuando el grupo de Donbass del enemigo no se ha retirado, sino que continúa luchando en líneas fuertemente fortificadas, los nuestros están tratando de atacarlo de frente.

Nuestras tropas están asaltando ciudades fortificadas enemigas fuertemente fortificadas. Y, de hecho, poseyendo iniciativa indivisa en la línea del frente, dominando incondicionalmente el aire, nosotros, sin embargo, jugamos de acuerdo con las reglas propuestas por el enemigo. ¿Así fue como sucedió?

El ejército ucraniano entiende que en un campo abierto, cuando la aviación rusa está constantemente "colgando" sobre sus cabezas y las tropas de misiles atacan, nada bueno "brillará" para ellos en el combate de armas combinadas. Por eso, apuestan por aguantar las ciudades más importantes. Y en general, todas las ciudades en las que puedas defender durante mucho tiempo. Con una retirada gradual en todas las demás direcciones.

La apuesta está en la lucha en áreas residenciales, donde nuestra ventaja en aviación, en artillería, en misiles está muy nivelada. Además, donde hay muchos civiles, lo que, por supuesto, restringe fuertemente a Rusia en el uso de la potencia de fuego.

Estos son Mariupol y Volnovakha, por los cuales se libraron feroces batallas durante siete días. Esto es Severodonetsk y el nudo defensivo de Severodonetsk-Rubezhny, que se defiende como una verdadera fortaleza. Este es Gulyaipole, este es Nikolaev.

Y por delante está Odessa, que ha sido fortificada febrilmente durante casi un mes. Adelante - Dnepropetrovsk, Zaporozhye, Krivoy Rog.

En todas estas ciudades, el enemigo crea fortalezas. Dirige tropas allí y las prepara de antemano para la lucha en el medio ambiente. Establece la tarea de defender el mayor tiempo posible. Repito: ahora en realidad estamos jugando según las reglas del enemigo. El enemigo eligió la defensa pasiva de manera muy competente.

*"SP": - ¿Juega de negro* ?

- Sí, negro. Pero hay un factor tiempo. Retrasar el curso de las hostilidades de todas las formas posibles es una estrategia consciente no solo de la parte ucraniana, sino también de sus conservadores.

*"SP": - Es decir, ¿se apuesta por el agotamiento de Rusia* ?

- Ciertamente. Quieren dejar ciudades completamente destruidas a la Federación Rusa, cuya restauración supondrá una carga adicional para la economía de nuestro país. Y la población está completamente arruinada, enojada, maldiciendo todo en el mundo. Y así lo planean hacer en cada ciudad.

¿A qué puede oponerse la Federación Rusa en esta situación? ¿Hay alguna salida a este callejón sin salida? Aparentemente, puede consistir en un fuerte aumento en el número del grupo ruso que lucha.

Contando con un viaje fácil a Ucrania por un máximo de unas pocas semanas, las autoridades rusas no se prepararon para la situación actual. Esto es claramente visible para cualquiera. La calidad del aparato estatal ruso, tal vez, no sea inferior al pedestal. Pero en algún lugar de esta zona. Por lo tanto, para movilizarlo rápidamente, en términos relativos, no sé cómo. "Rusia Unida" ni siquiera se parece mucho al PCUS (b), que, en las condiciones más difíciles de 1941, logró asegurar el orden y dar la alarma en todo el país.

En base a esto, repito una vez más: no nos quedan años en Ucrania. Tenemos meses en el mejor de los casos. Y para ganar durante estos meses y al menos paliar las consecuencias de un fuerte golpe a nuestra economía y ámbito social, para ello es necesario no traer agua con vasos, sino establecer labores de movilización normal. Tanto en la economía como en el sentido militar de la palabra.

*"SP": - Igor Vsevolodovich, te devolveré a nuestra conversación de noviembre* . *Entonces le sugerí que se imaginara a sí mismo en el papel de nuestro liderazgo militar* . *Y me pidió que le respondiera cómo hubiera actuado usted si la operación especial actual hubiera comenzado en ese momento. Luego dijo: “Después de la derrota del ejército ucraniano, establecería una línea desde Kharkov a Tiraspol, privando así a Kyiv de la mitad de la población y de todo acceso al mar. Y luego decía: “Vamos a aguantar o adiós”. ¿Es esta una predicción real hoy?*

- Ya no.

*"SP": - O sea, ¿se pierde el tiempo o qué* ?

Hace un año, yo era demasiado optimista sobre la situación. Las posibilidades de tal resultado ya se pierden.

Si en 2014 el caso terminó con la derrota del ejército ucraniano y nuestras tropas llegaron a Odessa, Kiev simplemente soñaría con hacer las paces en cualquier término. Ojalá no tomáramos Kyiv y los expulsáramos.

Si ahora el ejército ruso se detiene en la línea a lo largo del Dnieper, Ucrania, incluso si acepta algún tipo de tregua, será una tregua por solo uno o dos meses. Para lo cual inflarán fuerzas, recibirán armas, las dominarán, volverán a entrenar y prepararán nuevas unidades listas para el combate. Y antes de eso, el enemigo no se quedará sentado a la defensiva. Nos atacará continuamente y en todas partes con grupos de sabotaje y reconocimiento.

En esta guerra, solo tenemos una alternativa: o eliminar por completo este régimen. Sin ninguna desnazificación, sucederá por sí mismo. O estaremos enfermos.

Por lo tanto, tienes que ir a Lviv. Hasta la misma frontera. Esto es lo único que debe planificarse en Moscú.










Игорь Стрелков: Сложно судить о том, насколько Москва понимала, что спецоперация будет долгой и тяжёлой


По всей видимости, в Кремле полагали, что наше наступление станет развиваться очень быстро




vk.com


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Mar 2022)

_La OTAN puede enviar a Ucrania los sistemas de defensa antimisiles que quiera. Al segundo de encenderlos, en pocos minutos serán vaporizados por un Kinzhal.

Europa tiene que asumir la realidad rápidamente y dejar de ser un saco de boxeo por las desquiciadas ambiciones de Estados Unidos de controlarla.

_


----------



## Abrojo (19 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Occidente de momento va muy detrás en armamento, lo más moderno que tiene EEUU es el Patriot PAC3 y el THAAD que es antimisiles baliístico tipo Scud, no es eficaz ante misiles más modernos, ni por supuesto ante misiles hipersónicos.
> 
> Los Rusos en cambio ya han desarrollado los S-500 Prometheus y su primera batería esta ya operativa en el área de Moscú desde el pasado Octubre del 2021.



¿Tú cómo sabes de esas cosas?


----------



## arriondas (19 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> O fue al Boeing 2707? porque los tres se parecen pila
> Pero esos supuestos planos (siempre se hablo de los planos del tren de aterrizaje de que pillaron y tal) llegaron tarde, cuando YA estaba construido el primer prototipo (y asi lo reconocio uno de los ingenieros jefe de Tupolev, que los planos no les fueron utiles. Y el diseño del concorde, la forma exterior, no era ningun secreto por entonces, ya que se llevaba mucho tiempo enseñandolo en publicaciones del ramo. Mas aun, las diferencias entre ambos modelos son demasiadas para hablar de copia: la cápsula del motor del TU estaba debajo de la cabina, no de las alas, su instrumentación de cabina, sistema de refrigeración y estructura interna eran muy diferentes... Para usar dichos planos hubiesen tenido que rehacer el avion prácticamente desde cero...
> Que vais al tópico, vamos, y pasais de los hechos detallados lo que os conviene.



Así es. Se trata, una vez más, de cómo se llega a soluciones y resultados similares a la hora de desarrollar algo, ya sea francobritánico, ruso, o usano. Era el diseño más lógico para un avión de pasajeros supersónico.

De todos modos el Konkordosvsky sirvió como base del bombardero Tu-160, incorporando algunos elementos del Tu-144. En el fondo, es probable que el propósito de crear ese avión fuera, prestigio aparte (primer avión comercial supersónico) tener una base para futuros desarrollos militares. En la primera foto publicada en Occidente del Cisne Blanco, estaba junto a un par de Tu-144.



http://militaryrussia.ru/i/284/262/T7HpZHVZIM.jpg


----------



## chemarin (19 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Parte de guerra de hoy, muy extenso, pocos resultados, salvo lo de Mariupol que va mejor de lo esperado y cada día se salvan más civiles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mariupol cae en días, ¿sabes si hay alguna aproximación del número de militares ucranianos que defienden esa ciudad, incluidos los nazis?


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 Mar 2022)

Más dominicanos, haitianos, ecuatorianos, panameños…hay de todo por entrar…


----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## chemarin (19 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Estoy empezando a pensar que en esta guerra, la presa verdadera es europa. Y el cazador, USA.



No lo dudes, hace años Kissinger dijo que EEUU necesitaba Europa para justificar su presencia en Eurasia mediante la OTAN, sin ella EEUU se encontraría demasiado lejos de la zona desde la que realmente se puede dominar el mundo (esto último lo añado yo).


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Mar 2022)

_Los militares rusos rompieron las defensas del batallón Aidar y llegaron a la línea Shakhterskoe-Novoukrainka (oeste de la región de Donetsk), hasta 30 militantes fueron destruidos - Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia

_


----------



## raptors (19 Mar 2022)

Tranquilo... se que hay miedo, no te preocupes... a menos que seas anti-ruso, si es asi, entonces si preocupate...


----------



## BHAN83 (19 Mar 2022)

Si el Kremlin trata así a Ucrania, ¿Qué no haría con sus ex-socios de Europa occidental?


Teniendo en cuenta que Putin considera al pueblo ucraniano el mismo pueblo que el ruso y les ama: http://en.kremlin.ru/events/president/news/66181 Pues qué no haría con Europa occidental a quien no considera el mismo pueblo, y a quien detesta a sus gobernantes por traidores: Lavrov: "Nunca más...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Arraki (19 Mar 2022)

Traducido del ruso:

La planta de reparación de Chernigov, que era un punto de acceso para reparar equipos militares ucranianos dañados, ha sido destruida


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Una muestra de cómo reciben en el oeste de Ucrania a los refugiados ruso parlantes... , parece que eso de la solidaridad con los refugiados es cosa del resto de Europa pero no de ellos pese a que dicen ser del mismo país...
> 
> *En el oeste de Ucrania muchas tiendas tienen anuncios de éste tipo: "Queridos refugiados, aquí sólo se habla ucraniano porque ésto es Ucrania. Si no puedes aprende. Nos importa.
> 
> ...



Me resulta familiar...


----------



## magufone (19 Mar 2022)

mecaweto dijo:


> Eso venía a preguntar yo: ¿contra los petardos hipersónicos no hay nada? ¿ni Patriot, ni S-300, ni S-400, ni....?



Por ahora no, como dicen algunos foreros. Literalmente, no los ven venir.


----------



## BHAN83 (19 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> No lo dudes, hace años Kissinger dijo que EEUU necesitaba Europa para justificar su presencia en Eurasia mediante la OTAN, sin ella EEUU se encontraría demasiado lejos de la zona desde la que realmente se puede dominar el mundo (esto último lo añado yo).



Si no fuera pq estoy en asspain, soltaria un: Me nutre.







Por desgracia las estupideces del estado español las pagaremos todos, y ellos precisamente no.


----------



## bigmaller (19 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> No lo dudes, hace años Kissinger dijo que EEUU necesitaba Europa para justificar su presencia en Eurasia mediante la OTAN, sin ella EEUU se encontraría demasiado lejos de la zona desde la que realmente se puede dominar el mundo (esto último lo añado yo).



Y ahora china le dice esto:

Liu Xin, China's famous news anchor, commented on yesterday's Sino-US talks in one sentence

Liu Xin described the US administration's cautious attitude towards China as follows: "Can you help me defeat your friends so I can focus on beating you in the future?"


----------



## Nico (19 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Poco titanio verás en un motor de cohete, la mayor parte es de inconel *y la tobera de cobre.*




 

¿Te imaginas la tobera de "cobre" ? Creo que justamente allí es donde más se usa el titanio.

¿Sabes que soportan una alta temperatura las toberas, verdad ?


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Mar 2022)

_Las mujeres ucranianas que huyeron de la guerra a Suecia dicen tener miedo en el nuevo país. 
En varias ocasiones los hombres han irrumpido por la noche en el edificio donde las autoridades las han acogido.
Los hombres golpearon agresivamente las puertas de sus habitaciones, exigiendo que las dejaran entrar.

No es buena idea mezclar mujeres ucranianas con los llamados refugiados MENA en los campos de refugiados suecos. No hace falta ser Einstein para entender que esto ocurriría. Es responsabilidad de las autoridades suecas que esto ocurra.

_

LOL


----------



## Octubrista (19 Mar 2022)

mecaweto dijo:


> Eso venía a preguntar yo: ¿contra los petardos hipersónicos no hay nada? ¿ni Patriot, ni S-300, ni S-400, ni....?



Cuando lleguen, si llegan, los rayos láser.

Y algo de eso hay, pero se está lejos de poder tener una red de defensa capaz de detectar y derribar misiles hipersónicos.


----------



## magufone (19 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Pero que puta mierda...
Puto estercolero...


----------



## chemarin (19 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Y ahora china le dice esto:
> 
> Liu Xin, China's famous news anchor, commented on yesterday's Sino-US talks in one sentence
> 
> Liu Xin described the US administration's cautious attitude towards China as follows: "Can you help me defeat your friends so I can focus on beating you in the future?"



Es que los chinos son inteligentes, el ciudadano ordinario chino comprende las cosas bastante mejor que el ciudadano corriente occidental.


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Mar 2022)

Bombardeo de las afueras de Kharkov. La mayoría de los ataques se infligen en las áreas de Northern Saltovka y Velikaya Danilovka, donde se encuentran las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y la defensa territorial


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (19 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Las mujeres ucranianas que huyeron de la guerra a Suecia dicen tener miedo en el nuevo país.
> En varias ocasiones los hombres han irrumpido por la noche en el edificio donde las autoridades las han acogido.
> Los hombres golpearon agresivamente las puertas de sus habitaciones, exigiendo que las dejaran entrar.
> 
> ...



Vaya un banquetazo de ucranianas se van a dar los menas neosuecos. Sello de aprobación del Captain Sweden.


----------



## magufone (19 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Cuando lleguen, si llegan, los rayos láser.
> 
> Y algo de eso hay, pero se está lejos de poder tener una red de defensa capaz de detectar y derribar misiles hiperdónicos.



De hecho los sistemas laser defensivos (Rusia tiene el Peresvet, y al parecer estaria operativo ya) son demasiado sensibles a las condiciones climatológicas (nubes por ejemplo) y necesitan cantidades enormes de energia por lo que muy portatiles no son.


----------



## Hudson818 (19 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Las mujeres ucranianas que huyeron de la guerra a Suecia dicen tener miedo en el nuevo país.
> En varias ocasiones los hombres han irrumpido por la noche en el edificio donde las autoridades las han acogido.
> Los hombres golpearon agresivamente las puertas de sus habitaciones, exigiendo que las dejaran entrar.
> 
> ...



Perdón ¿MENA no es un término español? ¿Qué hace ese sueco usándolo? ¿Ya hemos hecho universal otro palabro?


----------



## Zhukov (19 Mar 2022)

Otra carta de personas que lograron salir de Mariupol. Emocional, caótica, lleno de resentimiento hacia las autoridades ucranianas y los militares.

"Ahora la hermana de Kolya, de Bélgica, estaba hablando con su prima de Mariupol Sasha (diminutivo de Alexandra). Ella salió, viva, pero cubierta de quemaduras y con la mente destrozada. Ahora está en Taganrog.

En Mariupol, horror completo. Esta Sasha de Mariupol maldice a los militares ucranianos. Organizaron esta masacre en la ciudad.... A los residentes no se les permitía salir, y los que intentaban salir fueron fusilados. Frente a los ojos de Sasha, dos autobuses con la inscripción "Niños" fueron volados, era una columna de automóviles que estaba cubierta por los rusos para que los residentes abandonaran la ciudad, mientras estaban siendo bombardeados...

En la ciudad, los cadáveres están en las calles, nadie los limpia. Según Sasha, los militares ucranianos simplemente entraron en cualquier apartamento (si necesitaban un lugar para el bombardeo) y mataron a los residentes. Vio a gente siendo arrojada desde el balcón.

Cuando los rusos entraron en la ciudad, comenzaron a rescatar a los residentes de los escombros (también hay muchas casas destruidas los propios nazis volaron para tener más víctimas, los francotiradores ucranianos comenzaron a dispararles, continuaron salvando a las personas heridas ... Sasha maldice a Zelensky. Y le pregunta a Marina (la hermana de Kolya) ¿a que no habéis visto estas noticias en e Oeste? No hay un solo periodista testigo presencial en Mariupol..."


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)

Un hilo corto en el día 24. El Ministerio de Defensa de UKR informa que las fuerzas de UKR en Kiev continúan atacando a las fuerzas de RU en el NW, N y E de la ciudad y han hecho retroceder a esas fuerzas varias millas. Indica confusión y falta de suministros en vigor RU. 1/13







El ejército de UKR y las fuerzas territoriales (y los ciudadanos) continúan luchando contra las fuerzas de RU que intentan tomar/pasar por alto Mykolaiv en el sur. Una lucha crítica. Si la RU no puede cruzar el río Bug en esta ciudad, será difícil vincularla con un desembarco propuesto de la Armada de la RU en Odesa 2/







RU continúa bombardeando la otrora hermosa ciudad de Kharkiv, pero el Ejército y la Defensa Territorial de UKR luchan para bloquear el avance de la fuerza terrestre de RU. 3/







Kherson, la primera ciudad en ser "capturada" por las fuerzas rusas, ahora está en disputa. Las fuerzas ucranianas realizaron un audaz ataque contra la base rusa en el aeropuerto internacional de esa ciudad con resultados devastadores. 4/
Kherson: Videos show Ukrainian attack on Russia-controlled airport







En el oeste de Ucrania, RU intenta interceptar las líneas de suministro de UKR con ataques de precisión. Los ataques son un intento de interceptar el flujo desde los sitios logísticos de UKR y los puntos de transferencia de armas de la OTAN. El uso del misil hipersónico de precisión "Kinzhal" es interesante, pero algo irrelevante. 5/


----------



## Zhukov (19 Mar 2022)

Hudson818 dijo:


> Perdón ¿MENA no es un término español? ¿Qué hace ese sueco usándolo? ¿Ya hemos hecho universal otro palabro?



MENA = Middle East and North Africa. Moromierdas, en román paladino.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)

El flujo de refugiados de UKR continúa. Algunos "carriles de paso seguro" abiertos esta mañana. Los ciudadanos siguen estando plagados de falta de agua, alimentos, calefacción, electricidad. UKR continúa desgastando al ejército de la RU; El ejército de la RU continúa intentando desgastar a los ciudadanos de UKR con ataques ilegales. 6/




Como se señaló ayer, RU no intenta "maniobrar" en la mayoría de los ejes de avance. RU ha pasado principalmente a una defensa apresurada. Demostrando que son tan ineptos en defensa como en operaciones ofensivas. Las fuerzas de UKR continúan con su "defensa activa", eligiendo el momento y el lugar para los ataques. 7/





Otras noticias: UKR informa que el quinto general de RU, un tres estrellas, ha sido KIA. Sin confirmación de RU. RU supuestamente pidiendo ayuda del ejército armenio en la lucha; aún no hay informes de combatientes sirios en el campo de batalla. El presidente de UKR continúa abogando por conversaciones de paz. 8/





Ambos bandos ahora estaban involucrados en "batallas de desgaste" mortales. UKR tiene la ventaja en fuerza contra fuerza frente a las tropas de RU. RU tiene una poderosa ventaja en los ataques contra civiles. La logística para AMBOS lados es cada vez más crítica para que esta lucha continúe. UKR tiene la ventaja aquí. 9/



En mi opinión, estamos viendo la lucha entre 2 ejércitos diferentes. Del tipo descrito en el libro de Jean Larteguy "Los centuriones". Larteguy describió las luchas de los oficiales franceses con respecto a las expectativas en las décadas de 1950 y 1960, y se aplica hoy. 10/






"Me gustaría tener dos ejércitos: uno para exhibir con bellas armas, tanques, soldaditos, personal, generales distinguidos y cobardes, y queridos pequeños oficiales de regimiento que estarían profundamente preocupados por las evacuaciones intestinales de su general o las hemorroides de su coronel... .11/






un ejército que se exhibiría por un módico precio en todas las ferias del país. El otro Ejército sería el real, compuesto íntegramente por jóvenes entusiastas con uniformes de camuflaje, que no serían exhibidos, pero a los que se exigirían esfuerzos imposibles... 12/




& a quien se le enseñaría todo tipo de trucos. Ese es el ejército en el que me gustaría luchar". En mi humilde opinión, esta cita describe la diferencia que veo entre las fuerzas de RU y UKR, y la sociedad de la que provienen, en esta lucha actual. 13/13


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Nico (19 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Me resulta familiar...




Cierto... ¿ en qué otro lugar, región y/o comunidad autónoma se ven cartelitos como ese ?


----------



## el ruinas II (19 Mar 2022)

Hudson818 dijo:


> Perdón ¿MENA no es un término español? ¿Qué hace ese sueco usándolo? ¿Ya hemos hecho universal otro palabro?



supongo que MENA querra decir middle east-northern africa , no menor no acompañado para los suecos


----------



## NPI (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



- BuzzFeed News
- Consorcio Internacional de Periodistas de Investigación (ICIJ)
- Proyecto de Denuncia de la Corrupción y el Crimen Organizado (OCCRP)
- The Daily Telegraph
- Süddeutsche Zeitung


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Obviamente los operan los ucranios, son muy sencillos, hasta un orcorruso podría aprender a usarlos. Se pueden llevar varios en la mochila. Se despliegan eyectándolos desde un tubo y se guian con un mando parecido al de drones civiles.
> 
> Los americanos no necesitan ir a Ucrania si quisiesen realizar misiones con drones alli. Tienen drones que pueden despegar desde EEUU por la mañana, repostar autónomamente de un B52 sobre el ártico, soltar una carga de bombas termonucleares de cabezas múltiples sore moscú y estar de vuelta esa misma tarde justo a tiempo para que el operador se eche un rato a dormir la siesta.



No le trates de explicar nada a estos zotes, todo es pa na...


----------



## Nico (19 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Ambos bandos ahora estaban involucrados en "batallas de desgaste" mortales. UKR tiene la ventaja en fuerza contra fuerza frente a las tropas de RU. RU tiene una poderosa ventaja en los ataques contra civiles. La logística para AMBOS lados es cada vez más crítica para que esta lucha continúe. UKR tiene la ventaja aquí. 9/




Te sugiero que uses fuentes más variadas, equilibradas y equidistantes.  Algo me dice que si usas esos panfletos como única fuente de información te vas a llevar una decepción al final.


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Por ahora no, como dicen algunos foreros. Literalmente, no los ven venir.



Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja ya podéis dormir felices, "las jarmas jipersonicas rusas" han venido para cambiar el mundo.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)

El flujo de refugiados de UKR continúa. Algunos "carriles de paso seguro" abiertos esta mañana. Los ciudadanos siguen estando plagados de falta de agua, alimentos, calefacción, electricidad. UKR continúa desgastando al ejército de la RU; El ejército de la RU continúa intentando desgastar a los ciudadanos de UKR con ataques ilegales. 6/




Como se señaló ayer, RU no intenta "maniobrar" en la mayoría de los ejes de avance. RU ha pasado principalmente a una defensa apresurada. Demostrando que son tan ineptos en defensa como en operaciones ofensivas. Las fuerzas de UKR continúan con su "defensa activa", eligiendo el momento y el lugar para los ataques. 7/





Otras noticias: UKR informa que el quinto general de RU, un tres estrellas, ha sido KIA. Sin confirmación de RU. RU supuestamente pidiendo ayuda del ejército armenio en la lucha; aún no hay informes de combatientes sirios en el campo de batalla. El presidente de UKR continúa abogando por conversaciones de paz. 8/





Ambos bandos ahora estaban involucrados en "batallas de desgaste" mortales. UKR tiene la ventaja en fuerza contra fuerza frente a las tropas de RU. RU tiene una poderosa ventaja en los ataques contra civiles. La logística para AMBOS lados es cada vez más crítica para que esta lucha continúe. UKR tiene la ventaja aquí. 9/



En mi opinión, estamos viendo la lucha entre 2 ejércitos diferentes. Del tipo descrito en el libro de Jean Larteguy "Los centuriones". Larteguy describió las luchas de los oficiales franceses con respecto a las expectativas en las décadas de 1950 y 1960, y se aplica hoy. 10/






"Me gustaría tener dos ejércitos: uno para exhibir con bellas armas, tanques, soldaditos, personal, generales distinguidos y cobardes, y queridos pequeños oficiales de regimiento que estarían profundamente preocupados por las evacuaciones intestinales de su general o las hemorroides de su coronel... .11/






un ejército que se exhibiría por un módico precio en todas las ferias del país. El otro Ejército sería el real, compuesto íntegramente por jóvenes entusiastas con uniformes de camuflaje, que no serían exhibidos, pero a los que se exigirían esfuerzos imposibles... 12/




& a quien se le enseñaría todo tipo de trucos. Ese es el ejército en el que me gustaría luchar". En mi humilde opinión, esta cita describe la diferencia que veo entre las fuerzas de RU y UKR, y la sociedad de la que provienen, en esta lucha actual. 13/13


----------



## Salamandra (19 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Y ahora china le dice esto:
> 
> Liu Xin, China's famous news anchor, commented on yesterday's Sino-US talks in one sentence
> 
> Liu Xin described the US administration's cautious attitude towards China as follows: "Can you help me defeat your friends so I can focus on beating you in the future?"



Por ahí voy leyendo que militares retirados de Usa se encuentran en Taiwan, que las sanciones a la FR florecen allí pero tb hay arengas de los dirigentes son del tipo que que bien que la población ayude a Ucrania porque hoy son ellos, mañana nosotros.
los lazos entre China y FR tienen motivos para afianzarse. De hecho no sé por donde leí que China afeó públicamente a Taiwan que sancionara a la FR .

Está claro que China en este tema cada vez deja más clara su posición y que habla sin pelos en la lengua.


----------



## NPI (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



- OTAN


----------



## kelden (19 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Los aviones su-57 que son de última generación no los han sacado, los hipersónicos hasta ahora no los habían sacado. Todo el material nuevo lo tenían guardado y estaban peleando con fabricaciones Paco. Incluidos los drones esos que parecían hechos por kits para críos.
> 
> *Lo más probable es que cuenten con un escudo antimisiles todavía mejor q el nuestro.* Estamos en la B. Por un momento creí, ahora con los misiles esos lo veo todo negro. En otros tiempos habría una planificación destinada a la guerra de manera inmediata, con los políticos actuales aun estarán discutiendo en Europa que partidas irán a CharoSA, AfrikaGmbH e IslamCo



Ningun antiaéreo te va a parar una salva de misiles hipersónicos o una salva de ojivas nucleares. Los AA rusos, aunque digan que si, tampoco. Yo creo que los rusos están mucho más interesados en investigar y desarrollar radares que detecten a los F-22 y B-2 que es bastante más factible que lo otro.


----------



## Nico (19 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Qué osada es la ignorancia. Ningún metal puede soportar por largo tiempo las temperaturas de la cámara de combustión y tobera de un motor de un cohete, por eso se construyen de metales y aleaciones de alta conductividad térmica que transfieren ese calor al combustible que circula por orificios en su interior.






Simo Hayha dijo:


> Poco titanio verás en un motor de cohete, *la mayor parte es de inconel y la tobera de cobre.*




¿*Cobre* como dijiste? 

¿O de grafitos, cerámicas y metales de alta resistencia ?


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (19 Mar 2022)

Valoración de la conversación entre el presidente de los EEUU y el presidente chino según el diario Washington Post 

t.me/newsfrontnotes/21240

*"China no demuestra estar dispuesta a ceder a las demandas de Estados Unidos* *sobre la interacción con Rusia y la situación en Ucrania*, los expertos no esperan tales pasos de Beijing, informa The Washington Post.

El periódico escribe que el presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, durante una conversación telefónica advirtió al presidente chino, Xi Jinping, "de graves consecuencias" si China "apoya a Rusia". Sin embargo, hubo pocas señales de que Xi Jinping aceptara la persuasión de Biden de que su país no debería acudir en ayuda de Rusia.

El Washington Post afirma que los comentarios de la parte china después de la conversación, "aparentemente, no indicaron un cambio de posición".

En una larga declaración emitida por el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores después de la llamada, China criticó duramente las sanciones, aparentemente incluidas las que Estados Unidos podría imponer contra Beijing por ayudar a Rusia.

Los expertos expresaron dudas de que Beijing demuestre un progreso significativo, dice el material.

"Es poco probable que la conversación telefónica conduzca a cambios significativos en la posición de China. Beijing probablemente ha llegado a la conclusión de que incluso si lo hace, sus relaciones con Washington no mejorarán", dijo Amanda Xiao, analista senior del International Crisis Group, una organización internacional de investigación que se ocupa de temas relacionados con China.

Según The Washington Post, "China está tratando de permanecer neutral apoyando a Moscú y no alejando a Occidente en un intento de mantener fuertes lazos con ambas partes".


----------



## quinciri (19 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> @raptors , te diré un secreto, se puede ignorar a los hijos de puta, a los troles, a los cansinos, a los que no te gusta, etc., solo tienes que poner el cursor en el nick que quieras liquidar y seleccionar ignore.



Ademas , obviando a los cansinos repetidores de las pseudo noticias de la tele el hilo se sigue mucho mejor.

Yo lo de utilizar el ignore no lo habia hecho nunca, pero no había otro remedio.... 

Y no es que aspire a una sola versión o interpretación de la realidad, pero hay cosas que claman al cielo, por cansinas y por burras.


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Mar 2022)

_El uso del Kinzhal por parte de Rusia en Ucrania es similar al uso del MOAB (Mother of All Bombs) por parte de Trump en Afganistán en 2017. 
En ambos casos, el objetivo del despliegue de armas no era el efecto de combate inmediato. 
El objetivo es amenazar a otros adversarios mediante la demostración de un sistema.

La decisión de Putin de utilizar el Kinzhal es más escalada que el uso del MOAB por parte de Trump, porque el Kinzhal tiene capacidad nuclear. 
Debido a su extremo alcance, es un "asesino de portaaviones", capaz de aniquilar a todo un Grupo de Ataque de Portaaviones de Estados Unidos._


----------



## John Nash (19 Mar 2022)

Informe: Ejército ruso ya equipado con temible S-500 Prometheus | HISPANTV


El Ejército ruso ha incorporado a su arsenal el sistema de defensa antiaérea y antimisiles S-500 “Prometheus”, pese a estar en fase de pruebas, revela un informe.




www.hispantv.com













Putin dispara misiles hipersónicos contra los ucranianos cerca de la frontera de la OTAN


"Querido combatiente: tu café es gratis; moscovita: muérete". Así reza el mensaje escrito en una pizarra colocada en la puerta de una tienda de ultramarinos en la...




www.elmundo.es





En Mariupol la situación es dramática. Al menos 350.000 personas están aisladas. "La ciudad está siendo arrasada", confirman las autoridades.


----------



## delhierro (19 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Tranquilidad, este conflicto va para muy largo
> 
> 
> (No es que haya un conflicto de intereses inherente aquí: Girkin está dividido entre querer que Ucrania y Occidente fracasen, y querer que Putin fracase... pero sí sabe un par de cosas sobre tácticas militares, por lo que vale la pena prestar atención a sus evaluaciones.
> ...



El tio esta cabreado porque Putin dejo tirados a los prorrusos en 2014. Pero tiene razon, Putin esta haciendo las cosas a remolque. Vale , ha visto que no podia retroceder más y ha optado por luchar en lugar de rendirse , pero no lleva las cosas hasta el final , esperando ( no va a ocurrir ) que el otro bando ( los anglos ) sean racionales.

Necesita un plan, Y EXPLICARLE ese plan a los suyos. Nadie quiere combatir por una ciudad que se puede devolver mañana sin explicar porque. Nadie va a jugarse el cuello desertando, si no les explicas que tendra su lugar a su lado. Si cercas algo y luego dejas las vias del tren, estas poniendo en peligro a los tuyos por quedar bien. En fin ese tipo de cosas. Es la parte politica la que necesita una revisión seria.


----------



## vettonio (19 Mar 2022)

ASB hace 4 horas

*Noticias militares de ASB*@ASBMilitar
4h·
400 millones de dólares en armamento suministrado por Occidente destruido en un solo ataque ruso contra la base militar cerca de Lvov: las comunicaciones interceptadas por radio sugieren que 267 mercenarios extranjeros han muerto en el ataque. Peter, de 50 años, de Austria, que luchó junto a la "legión internacional de Ucrania", dijo que entre 800 y 1000 mercenarios extranjeros estuvieron presentes durante el ataque. Alrededor de 400 mercenarios fueron evacuados a Polonia, muchos de los cuales han sufrido quemaduras graves y extremidades desgarradas por el ataque de Kalibr. Hay un gran número de personas desaparecidas todavía bajo los escombros, que incluye un gran número de estadounidenses, polacos y rumanos. Ex oficiales de la OTAN están entre los muertos.


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

Baya baya, me lo temía...











We Have Questions About Russia's Claimed Kinzhal Hypersonic Missile Use In Ukraine


The apparent first use of Russia's air-launched hypersonic ballistic missile against a target in Ukraine doesn't all add up.




www.thedrive.com


----------



## crocodile (19 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Basura nazi apoyada por la Unión Euroyankee, son cómplices de genocidio


----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)

Actualización del Mapa de Situación (2000h) - 
Batalla por #Mariupol- Líneas del frente / Zonas de batalla estimadas (amarillo) 
El área industrial (Azov Steel) todavía está en disputa 
DPR rumbo al centro para dividir el área


----------



## Zhukov (19 Mar 2022)

Muy buena entrevista con Strelkov, estoy completamente de acuerdo con él









Игорь Стрелков: Сложно судить о том, насколько Москва понимала, что спецоперация будет долгой и тяжёлой


По всей видимости, в Кремле полагали, что наше наступление станет развиваться очень быстро




svpressa.ru


----------



## Epicii (19 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _La decisión de Putin de utilizar el Kinzhal es más escalada que el uso del MOAB por parte de Trump, porque el Kinzhal tiene capacidad nuclear.
> 
> Debido a su extremo alcance, es un "asesino de portaaviones", capaz de aniquilar a todo un Grupo de Ataque de Portaaviones de Estados Unidos._



Obviamente es un mensaje a la OTAN, es una navaja en el cuello de las bases en los paises balticos y en Polonia. Ahora mismo esos misiles son imposibles de interceptar. Lo que no me creo es que EEUU no tenga equivalentes todavia.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Mar 2022)

Putin dispara misiles hipersónicos contra los ucranianos cerca de la frontera de la OTAN


"Querido combatiente: tu café es gratis; moscovita: muérete". Así reza el mensaje escrito en una pizarra colocada en la puerta de una tienda de ultramarinos en la...




www.elmundo.es





*NO MISILES HIPERSONICOS A DIARIO = MUERTO EN VIDA *




















The Real Kim Shady™️


The Fake Kim Shady	Delighted American Thank you for your contributions to the channel.	❤️❤️❤️ GiveSendGo: https://www.givesendgo.com/Team17




t.me




Zttps://t.me/TheRealKimShady/50521​


----------



## John Nash (19 Mar 2022)

La oleada de protestas coge al Gobierno sin margen presupuestario ni el auxilio del BCE


Todos se preguntan por qué Sánchez se resiste a aprobar el gran plan de ayudas públicas que ha anunciado. Sin margen para grandes medidas, reclaman a Bruselas que paguen las eléctricas




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Teuro (19 Mar 2022)

Hudson818 dijo:


> Perdón ¿MENA no es un término español? ¿Qué hace ese sueco usándolo? ¿Ya hemos hecho universal otro palabro?



Siesta, guerrilla, quinta columna, MENA. 

Hay que ver lo que aportamos al mundo.


----------



## magufone (19 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja ya podéis dormir felices, "las jarmas jipersonicas rusas" han venido para cambiar el mundo.



La realidad es la que es, te guste o no.
Los misiles hipersonicos tienen esas cosillas, vuelan a baja altura, son muy maniobrables, al volar a esa velocidad se crea una "nube" de plasma a medida que se mueve la presión del aire en el frente y dicha nube de plasma absorbe las ondas de radio muchisimo y los sistemas de radar pasivo no los ven asi como asi... Incluso se ha reconocido que los sistemas AEGIS tendrian 8 segundos COMO MUCHO desde detección hasta impacto...
Jarmas magicas? No, simple ciencia. Eso de lo cual no tenéis ni idea desde el coronacirco.


----------



## Gotthard (19 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> El flujo de refugiados de UKR continúa. Algunos "carriles de paso seguro" abiertos esta mañana. Los ciudadanos siguen estando plagados de falta de agua, alimentos, calefacción, electricidad. UKR continúa desgastando al ejército de la RU; El ejército de la RU continúa intentando desgastar a los ciudadanos de UKR con ataques ilegales. 6/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wishful thinking con mentiras.¿ Y este ha sido militar?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Te sugiero que uses fuentes más variadas, equilibradas y equidistantes.  Algo me dice que si usas esos panfletos como única fuente de información te vas a llevar una decepción al final.



Imagino que es una cuestion de percepciones. Como veo que en el foro (y especialmente en este hilo) hay una vision monolitica pro rusa, siempre me gusta aportar "la otra version". Rusia es un país poco dado a la hora de filtrar sus cagadas militares, o cagadas de todo tipo en general. Solo hay que darse una vuelta por Russia Today, TASS, RIA Novosti o Sputnik, asi que no queda otra que recurrir a medios o autores occidentales, es lo que hay. ¿Que puede ser propaganda? pues si, pero eso ya cada uno tiene que filtrar y cribar. Las propagandas forman parte de la naturaleza de la guerra, tampoco hay que verlas como un acto malvado por si, sino que cumplen ciertas funciones que no voy a desarrollar aqui. Volviendo al tema al final estar inmerso en una caja de resonancia con ecos pro rusos de pro rusos dandose palmaditas en la espalda entre ellos puede darte una vision distorsionada de la realidad. Respecto a la decepcion, yo doy por hecho que Rusia ganara la guerra, asi que no creo que haya tal decepcion. Me decepcionan otras cosas en la vida Nico jajaja... no esto. De hecho, al contrario, diria que Ucrania está rindiendo por encima de sus posibilidades, y es Rusia de la que se esperaba un poco mas. Pero como todo, estos son comentarios que entran en el terreno de lo debatible. Si no se ponen de acuerdo los supuestos expertos, los usuarios de un foro... menos.

En cualquier caso, si a alguien le molesta, siempre puede usar la opcion de ignore, varia gente ya lo ha hecho (o eso ha dicho al menos), teneis que entender que yo no escribo exclusivamente para complacer al publico pro ruso, y dicho sea de paso, tampoco es que me moleste mucho perder a ese tipo de usuarios, no me molestan, pero tampoco me aportan... Sin animo de ofender, claro.


----------



## delhierro (19 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Actualización del Mapa de Situación (2000h) -
> Batalla por #Mariupol- Líneas del frente / Zonas de batalla estimadas (amarillo)
> El área industrial (Azov Steel) todavía está en disputa
> DPR rumbo al centro para dividir el área



Ahí no hya Sam que pongan en peligro bombarderos, no se que hacen que no eliminan la fabrica , ahí el estilo yanquis de aplanar es el correcto. No hay civiles y el area es grande. Eso , cañones navales , o TOS.


----------



## Teuro (19 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> MENA = Middle East and North Africa. Moromierdas, en román paladino.



Extraño caso de convergencia de un término en dos idiomas distintos pero con el mismo significado. Creo que cuanto menos es curioso ...


----------



## NPI (19 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



- The Kyiv Independent
- The New York Times
- The Guardian
- Kyiv Post


----------



## vettonio (19 Mar 2022)

Lo del pavo levantando los brazos como si estuviera en la grada del Benito Villamarín es de traca.

Típica propaganda ucraniana que muestra el tiro de jabelin 

- Disparo sin zona de cobertura
- Permanecer juntos y agrupados
- No buscan cobertura después de dar en el 'blanco' 
- El 'objetivo' parece ser una colina vacía


----------



## Señor X (19 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Los primero días que vi que hacían eso de atar con cinta y bajarles los pantalones, pensé eso mismo, que los dejaban así para que cualquiera pudiera desfogarse con ellos. Despues ya con videos se veia que era para darles con el cinto, pero tampoco descarto que los dejen de esa forma para eso.


----------



## brunstark (19 Mar 2022)

Despues de la sacada de rabo con el "daga" solo faltaba una demostración del S500....y sería una sorpresa que funcionase también. La segunda.

Pero es que despues de la barrida de base otan en Ucrania sería la llamada a la desesperación de los usa.

Evidentemente no habrá despliegue de s500 en zona pero es una hipotesis que da miedo y risa a la vez.


----------



## arriondas (19 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> - BuzzFeed News
> - Consorcio Internacional de Periodistas de Investigación (ICIJ)
> - Proyecto de Denuncia de la Corrupción y el Crimen Organizado (OCCRP)
> - The Daily Telegraph
> ...



Las mismas historietas usadas en las guerras de la ex-Yugoslavia, las mismas. Menudos déjà vu; Vukovar, Osijek, Sarajevo, Mostar...


----------



## Zhukov (19 Mar 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Obviamente es un mensaje a la OTAN, es una navaja en el cuello de las bases en los paises balticos y en Polonia. Ahora mismo esos misiles son imposibles de interceptar. Lo que no me creo es que EEUU no tenga equivalentes todavia.



No los tienen, lo he dicho en mensajes anteriores antes de que estallara la guerra. Rusia tiene una ventana de oportunidad ahora de entrar en Ucrania mientras todavía tiene ventaja con los misiles hipersónicos.

La demostración de hoy es un recordatorio a los generales americanos que no estarán seguros en sus bunkers, para que pasen el mensaje a los políticos que no tienen ni idea y todavía quieren guerra con Rusia.


----------



## John Nash (19 Mar 2022)

El Gobierno se juega un gran desabastecimiento por retrasar las ayudas al transporte


La presión de los autónomos y pequeños empresarios que secundan el paro genera ya problemas graves de suministro. Las empresas afectadas critican que el Gobierno no pare los piquetes




www.elconfidencial.com





Dentro de no mucho la gente ira olvidando el conflicto en Ucrania. Sera algo secundario.


----------



## kelden (19 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Cuando lleguen, si llegan, *los rayos láser.*
> 
> Y algo de eso hay, pero se está lejos de poder tener una red de defensa capaz de detectar y derribar misiles hipersónicos.



El rayo laser, dentro de la atmósfera, no va a funcionar en la puta vida. Y menos si ese día llueve o hay niebla ....


----------



## hartman (19 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Lo del pavo levantando los brazos como si estuviera en la grada del Benito Villamarín es de traca.
> 
> Típica propaganda ucraniana que muestra el tiro de jabelin
> 
> ...



ucrania es como mibeti gana en zentimientoh y zenzazioneh.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> La realidad es la que es, te guste o no.
> Los misiles hipersonicos tienen esas cosillas, vuelan a baja altura, son muy maniobrables, al volar a esa velocidad se crea una "nube" de plasma a medida que se mueve la presión del aire en el frente y dicha nube de plasma absorbe las ondas de radio muchisimo y los sistemas de radar pasivo no los ven asi como asi... Incluso se ha reconocido que los sistemas AEGIS tendrian 8 segundos COMO MUCHO desde detección hasta impacto...
> Jarmas magicas? No, simple ciencia. Eso de lo cual no tenéis ni idea desde el coronacirco.



Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja que sí que sí, estrellas de la muerte, nada hay pensado para despistarlos, jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja.

Nenes, a la cama. Iros a dormir con vuestros hipersonicos, hazmerreíres andantes.

Ni puta idea.


----------



## rejon (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## John Nash (19 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Son soberanas razones. Las que nosotros hemos perdido.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> No los tienen, lo he dicho en mensajes anteriores antes de que estallara la guerra. Rusia tiene una ventana de oportunidad ahora de entrar en Ucrania mientras todavía tiene ventaja con los misiles hipersónicos.
> 
> La demostración de hoy es un recordatorio a los generales americanos que no estarán seguros en sus bunkers, para que pasen el mensaje a los políticos que no tienen ni idea y todavía quieren guerra con Rusia.



Efectivamente, hasta ahora en ciertos ámbitos se dudaba de la existencia de esa arma y de su efectividad. Hoy ya nadie en los ámbitos militares duda de la realidad…como el T-34 una sorpresa desagradable.


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Mar 2022)

_Rusia ha disparado misiles hipersónicos Kinzhal ("daga") en Ucrania. 
Oficialmente, las armas se utilizaron para destruir un depósito de municiones en Ivano-Frankivsk. 
En realidad, se trata de una importante señal de disuasión para la OTAN._


----------



## magufone (19 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja que sí que sí, estrellas de la muerte, nada hay pensado para despistarlos, jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja.
> 
> Nenes, a la cama. Iros a dormir con vuestros hipersonicos, hazmerreíres andantes.
> 
> Ni puta idea.



No se francamente por que me molesto en explicar cosas a disminuidos como tu.
En unas cosas son mejores unos, en otras cosas son mejores otros...
Y luego estais vosotros, mis pobrecitos.
Hazte una pajita y a mumir... Podrias enumerar los sistemas de contramedidas contra misiles hipersonicos, sistemas de defensa... Pero creo que te toca paja


----------



## Gotthard (19 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Hooligans de zelensky.


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Mar 2022)

La situación en Ucrania a fines del 19 de marzo de 2022

Visualizadas en el mapa las principales adquisiciones territoriales del 18 al 19 de marzo de 2022

▪Ugledar fue tomada en dirección Donetsk-Luhansk. Lo más probable es que por la noche la carretera a Zaporozhye se corte cerca del pueblo de Bogatyr y un par de días después, todo el suministro de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Kurakhovo y Marinka colgará en la carretera Selidovo-Pokrovsk. Maryinka está siendo limpiada sistemáticamente.

▪ No hay cambios especiales cerca de Kharkov: las Fuerzas Armadas de RF están atacando áreas donde se concentran las unidades y el equipo enemigos. La zona de control alrededor de Izyum aún no se ha ampliado. Hay serias batallas en las afueras del sur y en Kamenka.

▪ No hay cambios en las direcciones de Sumy y Chernihiv. Al oeste de Kiev, estabilizan el frente y destruyen el DRG en los enfoques distantes.

▪ Fuertes combates están ocurriendo en Mariupol. En las direcciones Nikolaev, Dnipropetrovsk y Zaporozhye sin cambios significativos.

Mapa en alta resolución

#mapa #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## vettonio (19 Mar 2022)

La planta de Azovstal sigue siendo disputada y no capturada


----------



## NPI (19 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ahora que Argelia no quitara el gas, al menos nos quedará el ruso, o no???



@Impresionante 
Estados Unidos adelanta a Argelia como mayor proveedor de gas de España tras el cierre del gasoducto


----------



## Nico (19 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Imagino que es una cuestion de percepciones.




Te zankie la respuesta, pero quiero destacar la cordialidad y buen tono de la misma. Meritoria.


----------



## John Nash (19 Mar 2022)

La guerra restará 1,4 puntos al PIB de Europa y sumará 2 puntos a la inflación según la OCDE


La OCDE realiza una primera estimación del impacto del conflicto. Considera que la recuperación no está en peligro aunque será más lenta. El impacto se canalizará principalmente por la subida de precios




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## porconsiguiente (19 Mar 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Los primero días que vi que hacían eso de atar con cinta y bajarles los pantalones, pensé eso mismo, que los dejaban así para que cualquiera pudiera desfogarse con ellos. Despues ya con videos se veia que era para darles con el cinto, pero tampoco descarto que los dejen de esa forma para eso.



En España pones a una ucraniana con el culo en pompa en bandeja atada a una farola y no veas lo que le hacen.


----------



## Impresionante (19 Mar 2022)

Los chinos lo tienen claro

¿Puedes ayudarme a pelear con tu amigo para que pueda concentrarme en pelear contigo más tarde?


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Mar 2022)

_Presidente #Putin : Debo señalar que, alentado por #US y otros países occidentales, #Ukraine se estaba preparando deliberadamente para un escenario de fuerza, una masacre y una limpieza étnica en #Donbass ._


----------



## kelden (19 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Mira, esto va así:
> Inconel en las turbobombas, conductos de alta presión, etc. Cobre en la cámara de combustión y tobera. Grafito en los lápiceros* y cerámica en las paredes del cagadero.*



Y en la panza del transbordador espacial para resistir los miles de grados de la reentrada en la atmósfera ....


----------



## mazuste (19 Mar 2022)

El Ministro de Agricultura de Alemania tuvo una idea maravillosa:
"Comer menos carne sería una contribución contra Putin", dice Cem Özdemir. 
¿Qué tal?


----------



## Kreonte (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Silvia Charo (19 Mar 2022)

A este paso la Talegón acaba como musa del foro, incluso podemos observar un impresionante proceso de descharificación con el consiguiente aumento del tamaño de los senos (naturales) y la desaparición total del semblante de puta y lazi malfollada. Qué extraños compañeros de viaje ha hecho la covidemic.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)

Sobre los cacareados "kinzhal" tienen un efecto propagandistico, mas que un efecto real:



El Kinzhal parece ser una versión modificada del misil cuasi balístico Iskander-M 9M723. Su uso es notable, pero, en mi opinión, no tan significativo. Tiene el alcance para alcanzar objetivos en el oeste de Ucrania, y es probable que Rusia se esté quedando sin misiles de crucero para esos objetivos.


 



La historia más grande es que parece que la Fuerza Aérea Rusa todavía no puede operar sobre el oeste de Ucrania de manera efectiva debido a las defensas aéreas ucranianas, lo que significa que tienen que lanzar misiles de mayor alcance para atacar objetivos allí.




 




Una diferencia significativa entre esta guerra y la Segunda Guerra de Karabaj es que Azerbaiyán pudo interceptar efectivamente los refuerzos armenios y los esfuerzos de reabastecimiento. Parece que la Fuerza Aérea Rusa no lo está haciendo, lo que facilita la resistencia de Ucrania.


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> No se francamente por que me molesto en explicar cosas a disminuidos como tu.
> En unas cosas son mejores unos, en otras cosas son mejores otros...
> Y luego estais vosotros, mis pobrecitos.
> Hazte una pajita y a mumir... Podrias enumerar los sistemas de contramedidas contra misiles hipersonicos, sistemas de defensa... Pero creo que te toca paja



Te digo lo que al follarrusos de guardia de siempre que aún no me ha metido en el ignore.

Yo entro aquí para descojonarme de vuestra ignorancia y para cagarme en vuestras putas madres.

Llevo años haciéndolo en el Hilo de Siria.

Si queréis aprender, id al cole.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Te zankie la respuesta, pero quiero destacar la cordialidad y buen tono de la misma. Meritoria.



Contigo siempre se puede hablar Nico 

Por cierto, no es que me haya vuelto otánico o globalista, para nada. Una operacion en el Donbass me hubiese parecido razonable, pero no apoyo invasiones a gran escala de un pais de ese tamaño. Me ha parecido apagar el fuego con bidones de gasolina. Asi que en este frente Putin no me tiene, para otros puede que si. Como por ejemplo el armenio. Pero esta es tan solo mi opinion personal.


----------



## John Nash (19 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El Ministro de Agricultura de Alemania tuvo una idea maravillosa:
> "Comer menos carne sería una contribución contra Putin", dice Cem Özdemir.
> ¿Qué tal?



Imbéciles tomando a todos por imbéciles.


----------



## Impresionante (19 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> @Impresionante
> Estados Unidos adelanta a Argelia como mayor proveedor de gas de España tras el cierre del gasoducto



Qué bien


----------



## Demodé (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## PutoNWO (19 Mar 2022)

Es lo mejor, conquistar también todas las ciudades y dejarlos encerrados en Leopolis o Kiev como en Siria y empezar los juicios a los Nazis pederastas


----------



## Kreonte (19 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Presidente #Putin : Debo señalar que, alentado por #US y otros países occidentales, #Ukraine se estaba preparando deliberadamente para un escenario de fuerza, una masacre y una limpieza étnica en #Donbass ._



Este tío es una basura de persona. Está preparando el escenario para quedarse con Europa.


----------



## Impresionante (19 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Este tío es una basura de persona. Está preparando el escenario para quedarse con Europa.



Menos lobos Caperucita


----------



## Atonito (19 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> No los tienen, lo he dicho en mensajes anteriores antes de que estallara la guerra. Rusia tiene una ventana de oportunidad ahora de entrar en Ucrania mientras todavía tiene ventaja con los misiles hipersónicos.
> 
> La demostración de hoy es un recordatorio a los generales americanos que no estarán seguros en sus bunkers, para que pasen el mensaje a los políticos que no tienen ni idea y todavía quieren guerra con Rusia.



De hecho USA todavía, hasta hace pocos meses, compraba motores de cohete a Rusia para uso propio, en este tipo de tecnología los rusos van décadas por delante de cualquier otra potencia.


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (19 Mar 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> A este paso la Talegón acaba como musa del foro, incluso podemos observar un impresionante proceso de descharificación con el consiguiente aumento del tamaño de los senos (naturales) y la desaparición total del semblante de puta y lazi malfollada. Qué extraños compañeros de viaje ha hecho la covidemic.



la de los serrano?


----------



## vettonio (19 Mar 2022)

Camara montada sobre torreta del carro. Impactante.


Unidades de tanques de la DPR en acción contra las fuerzas ucranianas en el eje de Marinka, al oeste de la ciudad de Donetsk:


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Mar 2022)

El experto militar Boris Rozhin con un breve resumen de los resultados de la operación para desnazificar y desmilitarizar Ucrania el 19 de marzo de 2022, especialmente para el canal Voenkor Kotenok Z @voenkorKotenok:

Mariúpol. Combates urbanos. Por la noche no se reportaron avances importantes en la ciudad. Los casos de intentos de soldados enemigos de abandonar la ciudad disfrazados de civiles se han vuelto más frecuentes. El control generalmente funciona. Se sigue evacuando activamente a los civiles de la zona de combate.

Ugledar. Según una serie de informes se habría capturado pero aún no hay confirmación oficial. Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF avanzaron activamente en dirección a Kurakhovo. Hay requisitos previos para una ofensiva desde el este hasta Velikaya Novoselka. En Maryinka, después de varios días de lucha y una poderosa preparación de artillería fue posible infligir graves pérdidas al enemigo y lograr algunos avances, pero la captura completa del área fortificada de Maryinsky aún está lejos.

Avdiivka. Sin cambios significativos. Las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se mantienen aquí a pesar de muchos días de fuego.

LPR. Rubizhne está casi completamente despejado. Las tropas avanzaron hacia las afueras del norte de Lisichansk. Pronto comenzará el asalto a la ciudad. En Severodonetsk combate urbano. Es demasiado pronto para hablar de la captura completa de Popasna, la lucha continúa en la ciudad.

Járkov. Fuertes combates al norte y al este de la ciudad. Sus resultados aún no están claros. En la zona de Izyum continúa la lucha por Kamenka que tiene una importancia decisiva para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que siguen ocupando la parte sur de Izyum lo cual dificulta el desarrollo efectivo de la ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas contra Slavyansk y Barvenkovo. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania son muy conscientes de las consecuencias del colapso del frente cerca de Izyum y arrojan aquí sus reservas más preparadas para el combate.

Zaporozhye. Es más probable que Gulyaipole esté bajo las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. La ciudad resultó gravemente dañada. Lo más probable es que la presión en esta dirección aumente después de la liberación de Mariupol. El frente entre Vasilievka y Kamenskoe no ha cambiado. Orekhov también está bajo las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Kiev. Cierta expansión de la zona de control de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF al oeste y sur de Kiev, pero aún no hay logros operativos. La lucha continuó desde el este, pero todavía no hay movimientos activos en dirección a Brovar. No hay ningún movimiento especial hacia Poltava, aunque el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ya ha declarado que pronto comenzará el avance hacia Poltava. Tal vez, todavía hay una acumulación de fuerzas. Sumy y Chernihiv no han cambiado.

Odesa. La Flota del Mar Negro todavía está imitando una amenaza de desembarco obligando a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a involucrarse en actividades contra el desembarco. En el camino, se informa que parte de las minas marinas expuestas fueron arrancadas por una tormenta y llevadas hacia Rumania y Bulgaria. No hay grandes movimientos de tropas desde Odessa a Nikolaev. Por el contrario, hay un proceso de construcción del grupo de Odessa en previsión de la activación del grupo Nikolaev de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.

Nikolaev. Las pérdidas durante el ataque al cuartel de la brigada 79 oscilaron entre 80 y 200 muertos y entre 200 y 300 heridos. De hecho, uno de los batallones de la brigada dejó de existir en unos minutos, lo que redujo seriamente la capacidad de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania para realizar operaciones activas en la región de Nikolaev o estar activa en dirección a Kherson. La ciudad en sí aún no está asaltada, el énfasis está en la destrucción metódica de unidades y equipo mediante ataques aéreos, misiles, MLRS y artillería.

Krivoi Rog. Todavía no hay un progreso serio así como bajo Nikolai. Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa encontraron barreras allí y hasta ahora no están haciendo avances activos en dirección a estas ciudades. El reconocimiento táctico se lleva a cabo activamente en las profundidades del territorio del enemigo debido a la falta de un frente completo en todas las áreas.


----------



## magufone (19 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Te digo lo que al follarrusos de guardia de siempre que aún no me ha metido en el ignore.
> 
> Yo entro aquí para descojonarme de vuestra ignorancia y para cagarme en vuestras putas madres.
> 
> ...



No te preocupes, que ya te meto yo: no suelo perder el tiempo con niñatos babosos que no aportan nada y que se escudan en el "vengo a descojonarme porque no teneis ni puta idea" para disimular que no saben ni por donde les da el aire.
Hala pues.


----------



## mazuste (19 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> El Gobierno se juega un gran desabastecimiento por retrasar las ayudas al transporte
> 
> 
> La presión de los autónomos y pequeños empresarios que secundan el paro genera ya problemas graves de suministro. Las empresas afectadas critican que el Gobierno no pare los piquetes
> ...



Pero ¿estaba previsto, o no?
¿Será la chispa qué incendie la pradera, o el personal ya está domesticado?
Dilemas...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Camara montada sobre torreta del carro. Impactante.
> 
> 
> Unidades de tanques de la DPR en acción contra las fuerzas ucranianas en el eje de Marinka, al oeste de la ciudad de Donetsk:



Eso se veía mucho en la guerra de Siria, hay muchos vídeos de ese tipo….


----------



## Demodé (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## John Nash (19 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Pero ¿estaba previsto, o no?
> ¿Será la chispa qué incendie la pradera, o el personal ya está domesticado?
> Dilemas...



Occidente es incapaz de planificar. Para eso se requieren Estados fuertes, soberanos y estables.







Se improvisa sobre la marcha.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## vettonio (19 Mar 2022)

Spriter


----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Muy buena entrevista con Strelkov, estoy completamente de acuerdo con él
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lo que tenia previsto al MoD de Rusia es que Jarkov se proclamara como capital del nuevo estado y cerrar la ciudad para no dejar a los nazis entrar desde la periferia. De hecho el primer dia se puso alguna bandera rusa en algun edificio administrativo de la ciudad

pero como en 2014 los oligarcas locales han traicionado otra vez, por algo han bombardeado el centro comercial del oligarca sionista local

ahora Rusia se debe concentrar el liberar Mariupol y todo el Donbass y despues ir ajustando cuentas en los demas sitios, cortando el pais en dos y dejando sin salida al mar

otra cosa que tendrian que hacer es repetir lo de ayer de machacar la sede de la 79 brigada, y extenderlo a todos los cuarteles generales de todas las unidades. 
Todos los que estan en este tipo de unidades de mando y control son nazis declarados despues de que el ejercito se purgo en 2014, no hay que tener ninguna piedad con ellos


----------



## Pericoburbujista (19 Mar 2022)

A ver a ver....

No sé si ésto es cierto... Si lo es, es para cagarse....

o


----------



## El_Suave (19 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Sobre los cacareados "kinzhal" tienen un efecto propagandistico, mas que un efecto real:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que sí, que sí, que los ejércitos empezaron a utilizar balas porque se quedaron sin flechas, cañones porque se quedaron sin piedras para las catapultas, y tanques porque se quedaron sin caballos percherones para la caballería pesada.


----------



## PutoNWO (19 Mar 2022)

Jajajjaja


----------



## vettonio (19 Mar 2022)

Spriter:

Serguéi Lavrov, Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia: No teníamos otra opción, logramos desbaratar el proyecto antirruso de Occidente


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Tranquilidad, este conflicto va para muy largo
> 
> 
> (No es que haya un conflicto de intereses inherente aquí: Girkin está dividido entre querer que Ucrania y Occidente fracasen, y querer que Putin fracase... pero sí sabe un par de cosas sobre tácticas militares, por lo que vale la pena prestar atención a sus evaluaciones.
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo


----------



## delhierro (19 Mar 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Que sí, que sí, que los ejércitos empezaron a utilizar balas porque se quedaron sin flechas, cañones porque se quedaron sin piedras para las catapultas, y tanques porque se quedaron sin caballos percherones para la caballería pesada.



El tema no es para reir, pero no he podido evitarlo.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (19 Mar 2022)

Demodé dijo:


>





Fotocopiadora Eschulin es un payaso casado con una separata cagalana cuyo trabajo es desinformar, como cuando el timovirus, mejor mantengamos el hilo limpio de estas mierdas.


----------



## Kreonte (19 Mar 2022)

@amcxxl l no hace falta que contestes, ya sé lo que vas a poner.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (19 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Marruecos, por si solo, no tiene ni una posibilidad ante el ejercito argelino.



Mazuste en caso de guerra se a quién apoyar, Argelia sin dudas. Pero eso no hace que vea que se ha reforzado mucho.

Su Fuerza Aérea tiene F-16C block 52, Mirage F1 ASTRAC (variante modernizada con el radar, armas y sistemas del Mirage 2000-5), F-5E (modernizados por Israel con radares Elta 2032 y misiles BVR Rafael Derbi), drones Bayraktar TB2 y MQ-9 Reaper.

Tiene una defensa antiaerea que ya la quisiera España, Sams HQ-9 Chinos (el S-300 Chino), Barak 8 Israelies, Patriot PAC3 Yankis, VL Mica Franceses, etc...

Y su ejercito de Tierra tiene más de 1.000 tanques de diversos tipos, desde M1A1 Abrams a M60s, T-72B, etc...

En definitiva, es un enemigo para España y para Argelia a tener muy muy en cuenta, y más teniendo en cuenta a quién apoyan los Yankis.


----------



## McNulty (19 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Los alemanes se están remangando. Espero que haya orcorrusos para todos.



Pues a ver si es verdad, y finalmente se decantan por algún bando. Porque eso de mandar armas a ukrania mientras siguen recibiendo gas ruso, es bastante incoherente.


----------



## magufone (19 Mar 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> A ver a ver....
> 
> No sé si ésto es cierto... Si lo es, es para cagarse....
> 
> ...



Esto seria reciente?


----------



## Expected (19 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Pero que puta mierda...
> Puto estercolero...



Y que luego critiquen a Putin. Menuda limpieza de tíos del medievo necesitaba Ucrania. Por las buenas o por las malas.


----------



## vettonio (19 Mar 2022)

Spriter

El oficial del SBU (Ukro) que se entregó también informó sobre los ataques terroristas planeados por los militantes de Azov en Lviv contra las misiones diplomáticas de Estados Unidos y otros países.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (19 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Esto seria reciente?



El tweet es de hace 15 min y fechado a día de hoy...


----------



## Bartleby (19 Mar 2022)

No e que lo vea, porque ya no lo estoy viendo, pero cinco lo aguanto por puro morbo. La Sexta hoy además de a los rusos, nos invita a odiar a los camioneros.


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

El jipersónico de hoy...


----------



## magufone (19 Mar 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Y que luego critiquen a Putin. Menuda limpieza de tíos del medievo necesitaba Ucrania. Por las buenas o por las malas.



Llevan una decada alimentando a la bicha por conveniencias politicas y ahora tienen una cantidad de basura criminal. Por cierto, dicho por gente de alli a un servidor.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)

*¿Es la Fuerza Aérea Rusa realmente incapaz de operaciones aéreas complejas?*


¿Es la Fuerza Aérea Rusa realmente incapaz de operaciones aéreas complejas? | Instituto Royal United Services (rusi.org) 


Más de una semana después de la invasión rusa de Ucrania, la Fuerza Aérea Rusa aún no ha comenzado las operaciones a gran escala. La inactividad en los primeros días podría atribuirse a varios factores, pero la continua ausencia de operaciones aéreas importantes ahora plantea serias dudas sobre la capacidad.

Una de las mayores sorpresas de la fase inicial de la invasión rusa de Ucrania ha sido la incapacidad de las flotas de cazas y cazabombarderos de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas (VKS) para establecer la superioridad aérea, o para desplegar un poder de combate significativo en apoyo de las fuerzas terrestres rusas de bajo rendimiento. En el primer día de la invasión, una serie anticipada de operaciones aéreas rusas a gran escala después de los ataques iniciales con misiles balísticos y de crucero no se materializó. Un análisis inicial de las posibles razones de esto identificó posibles dificultades rusas con la desconflicto entre las baterías de misiles tierra-aire (SAM) terrestres, la falta de municiones guiadas con precisión y un número limitado de pilotos con la experiencia necesaria para llevar a cabo ataques precisos en apoyo de las operaciones terrestres iniciales debido a las bajas horas promedio de vuelo de VKS. Todos estos factores siguen siendo relevantes, pero ya no son suficientes en sí mismos para explicar la actividad anémica de VKS a medida que la invasión terrestre continúa en su segunda semana. Los aviones rápidos rusos han realizado solo salidas limitadas en el espacio aéreo ucraniano, en individuales o pares, siempre a bajas altitudes y principalmente por la noche para minimizar las pérdidas de los sistemas de defensa aérea portátiles ucranianos (MANPADS) y el fuego terrestre.
En los últimos años, los analistas, incluido el autor, han tendido a centrarse en la impresionante modernización de los equipos aéreos de combate llevada a cabo por Rusia desde 2010. En particular, esto ha visto al VKS adquirir alrededor de 350 aviones modernos en una década, incluidos los cazas de superioridad aérea Sukhoi Su-35S, los cazas multifunción Su-30SM y los bombarderos Su-34. También ha habido una ambiciosa campaña de modernización para refabricar y actualizar alrededor de 110 interceptores Mikoyan Mig-31BM / BSM y un número menor de aviones de ataque a tierra Su-25SM (3). Rusia tiene alrededor de 300 aviones de combate modernos normalmente estacionados en los distritos militares occidentales y meridionales, dentro del alcance de Ucrania, y también había reubicado regimientos de otras partes de Rusia como parte de su acumulación militar antes de la invasión. Claramente había una intención de al menos señalar su uso, especialmente a la luz de la intervención militar rusa en Siria desde 2015, que se ha caracterizado por el uso intensivo de activos de ala fija VKS para patrullas aéreas de combate y misiones de ataque. A medida que la ofensiva terrestre rusa lucha por avanzar en las partes norte y este de Ucrania, y las fuerzas ucranianas continúan infligiendo pérdidas de vehículos pesados y personal, la falta de actividad aérea rusa requiere una explicación seria.
*Explicaciones potenciales improbables o insuficientes*
Un argumento potencial es que las flotas de caza VKS se mantienen en reserva, potencialmente como un elemento disuasorio contra la intervención directa de las fuerzas de la OTAN. Es poco probable que este sea el caso. Si el VKS es capaz de operaciones de combate a gran escala para establecer rápidamente la superioridad aérea sobre Ucrania, al no hacerlo, de hecho, está debilitando su potencial valor disuasorio contra las fuerzas de la OTAN en lugar de preservarlo. El fracaso del temido ejército ruso para abrumar rápidamente a las fuerzas ucranianas mucho más pequeñas y mal posicionadas, y sus grandes pérdidas de vehículos y personal modernos, ya han dañado seriamente las percepciones internacionales del poder militar convencional de Rusia. Desde el punto de vista de la disuasión de la OTAN, el Estado Mayor ruso y el Kremlin tienen todos los incentivos para emplear su poder aéreo con el máximo efecto para restablecer parte de esta credibilidad perdida.
Otro argumento ha sido que debido a la proporción relativamente baja de la flota de ala fija VKS que puede emplear eficazmente municiones guiadas de precisión, se estaban evitando ataques a gran escala con bombas y cohetes no guiados debido al deseo de evitar dañar la infraestructura crítica que Rusia espera conquistar y usar, o por el deseo de minimizar las bajas civiles ucranianas. Esta era una suposición potencialmente válida en los primeros días de la invasión, cuando el liderazgo ruso planeaba una rápida victoria militar. Sin embargo, como esta posibilidad se ha desvanecido rápidamente y las fuerzas rusas se han instalado en un patrón de artillería pesada y bombardeos de misiles de crucero contra múltiples ciudades rodeadas, especialmente Kharkiv y Mariupol, esta teoría ya no explica la falta de ataques VKS a gran escala.
Otra teoría es que los comandantes rusos están menos dispuestos a arriesgarse a sufrir grandes pérdidas por sus costosos y prestigiosos aviones rápidos, por lo que han frenado el VKS debido a la baja tolerancia al riesgo. Esto tampoco tiene sentido. Las fuerzas terrestres rusas han perdido cientos de tanques modernos, vehículos blindados de transporte de personal, sistemas de defensa aérea de corto y mediano alcance y miles de tropas, incluido un número desproporcionado de paracaidistas de élite (VDV) y fuerzas especiales en una semana. La economía rusa está siendo rápidamente asfixiada por sanciones paralizantes, y el liderazgo ruso ha quemado sus redes de influencia y alianzas cuidadosamente desarrolladas en toda Europa y en todo el mundo. En resumen, el Kremlin lo está arriesgando todo: retener a la fuerza aérea para evitar pérdidas no tiene sentido en este contexto.
*La única explicación actualmente viable*
Si bien el fracaso temprano de VKS para establecer la superioridad aérea podría explicarse por la falta de alerta temprana, capacidad de coordinación y tiempo de planificación suficiente, el patrón continuo de actividad sugiere una conclusión más significativa: que el VKS carece de la capacidad institucional para planificar, informar y volar operaciones aéreas complejas a escala. Existe evidencia circunstancial significativa para apoyar esta explicación, ciertamente tentativa.
En primer lugar, si bien el VKS ha adquirido una experiencia de combate significativa en entornos aéreos complejos sobre Siria desde 2015, solo ha operado aviones en pequeñas formaciones durante esas operaciones. Aviones individuales, pares u ocasionalmente cuatro barcos han sido la norma. Cuando se han visto diferentes tipos de aeronaves operando juntas, generalmente solo han comprendido dos pares como máximo. Además de eventos de prestigio como los sobrevuelos del desfile del Día de la Victoria, el VKS también realiza la gran mayoría de sus vuelos de entrenamiento en individuales o parejas. Esto significa que sus comandantes operativos tienen muy poca experiencia práctica sobre cómo planificar, informar y coordinar operaciones aéreas complejas que involucran decenas o cientos de activos en un entorno aéreo de alta amenaza. Este es un factor que muchos especialistas y profesionales del poder aéreo occidental a menudo pasan por alto debido a la ubicuidad de las operaciones aéreas complejas, que se ejecutan a través de centros de operaciones aéreas combinadas, a las operaciones militares occidentales sobre Irak, los Balcanes, Libia, Afganistán y Siria en los últimos 20 años.
En segundo lugar, la mayoría de los pilotos de VKS obtienen alrededor de 100 horas (y en muchos casos menos) de tiempo de vuelo por año, alrededor de la mitad del que vuelan la mayoría de las fuerzas aéreas de la OTAN. También carecen de instalaciones de simulador modernas comparables para entrenar y practicar tácticas avanzadas en entornos complejos. Las horas de vuelo en vivo que obtienen los pilotos de combate rusos también son significativamente menos valiosas para preparar a los pilotos para operaciones aéreas complejas que las voladas por las fuerzas de la OTAN. En las fuerzas aéreas occidentales, como la RAF y la Fuerza Aérea de los Estados Unidos, los pilotos están rigurosamente entrenados para volar salidas complejas en condiciones climáticas espantosas, a bajo nivel y contra amenazas terrestres y aéreas en vivo y simuladas. Para pasar el entrenamiento avanzado de chorro rápido, deben ser capaces de hacer esto de manera confiable y aún así alcanzar objetivos dentro de los cinco a diez segundos del tiempo planificado en el objetivo. Esta es una habilidad vital para las misiones de primera línea para permitir que múltiples elementos de un paquete de ataque complejo secuencian sus maniobras y ataques de manera segura y efectiva, incluso cuando están bajo fuego y con poca visibilidad. También lleva mucho tiempo entrenar para un vuelo en vivo regular y tiempo de simulador para mantenerse al día. Por el contrario, la mayoría de las salidas de entrenamiento de primera línea de VKS involucran entornos comparativamente estériles y tareas simples como vuelos de navegación, entregas de armas no guiadas a distancias abiertas y vuelo de simulación de objetivos en cooperación con el sistema de defensa aérea terrestre. Rusia carece de acceso a una arquitectura de entrenamiento y ejercicio para rivalizar con la disponible para las fuerzas aéreas de la OTAN, que rutinariamente entrenan juntas en rangos bien instrumentados en el Mediterráneo, el Mar del Norte, Canadá y los Estados Unidos. Rusia tampoco tiene equivalente a los complejos ejercicios aéreos a gran escala con simulación de amenazas realista que los miembros de la OTAN realizan anualmente, el más famoso de los cuales es Red Flag. Como tal, no sería sorprendente si la mayoría de los pilotos rusos carecen de la competencia para operar de manera efectiva como parte de grandes formaciones mixtas que ejecutan misiones complejas y dinámicas bajo fuego.
En tercer lugar, si los VKS fueran capaces de llevar a cabo operaciones aéreas complejas, debería haber sido comparativamente simple para ellos haber alcanzado la superioridad aérea sobre Ucrania. El pequeño número de combatientes ucranianos restantes, que realizan heroicos esfuerzos de defensa aérea sobre sus propias ciudades, se ven obligados a operar a bajas altitudes debido a los sistemas SAM rusos de largo alcance y, en consecuencia, tienen una conciencia situacional y una resistencia comparativamente limitadas. Deberían ser relativamente fáciles de abrumar para los combatientes VKS mucho más numerosos, mejor armados y más avanzados dispuestos alrededor de las fronteras ucranianas. Los sistemas SAM móviles ucranianos de mediano y corto alcance como SA-11 y SA-15 han tenido éxitos contra helicópteros rusos y aviones rápidos. Sin embargo, los grandes paquetes de aviones de ataque rusos que vuelan a media o alta altitud con cazas de escolta podrían encontrar y atacar rápidamente a cualquier SAM ucraniano que desenmascarara su posición disparándoles. Perderían aviones en el proceso, pero podrían destripar los SAM restantes y establecer rápidamente la superioridad aérea.
Rusia tiene todos los incentivos para establecer la superioridad aérea, y sobre el papel debería ser más que capaz de hacerlo si se compromete a operaciones de combate en grandes formaciones mixtas para suprimir y cazar a los combatientes ucranianos y los sistemas SAM. En cambio, el VKS continúa operando solo en cantidades muy pequeñas y a bajo nivel para minimizar la amenaza de los SAM ucranianos. A la baja, su conciencia situacional y efectividad de combate es limitada, y están dentro del alcance de los MANPADS como Igla y Stinger que las fuerzas ucranianas ya poseen. El número de MANPADS también está aumentando, ya que numerosos países occidentales envían suministros a las asediadas fuerzas ucranianas. A fin de evitar pérdidas adicionales en relación con los sistemas portátiles de defensa antiaérea, las incursiones siguen realizándose principalmente por la noche, lo que limita aún más la eficacia de sus armas aire-tierra, en su mayoría no guiadas.
Esta explicación aún puede resultar falsa; el VKS puede comenzar repentinamente a montar operaciones aéreas complejas a gran escala comparables a las realizadas rutinariamente por los estados de la OTAN y otras fuerzas aéreas modernas como Israel. Sin embargo, si no lo hace, tendrá profundas implicaciones para su potencial poder de combate contra las fuerzas ucranianas en las próximas semanas, y su valor como herramienta de disuasión convencional contra los países occidentales.
*Justin Bronk* es el investigador de Airpower en RUSI


----------



## Zhukov (19 Mar 2022)

Buen artículo que explica que las negociaciones son una cortina de humo mientras Rusia conquista, o libera, toda Ucrania









НОВОГО ХАСАВЮРТА НЕ БУДЕТ. КИЕВ ПРОИГРАЛ НЕ ТОЛЬКО ВОЙНУ, НО И ПЕРЕГОВОРЫ С РОССИЕЙ


Для России важно выиграть не только битву за Украину, но и за мир. Путин успешно решает обе задачи одновременно. Не военные сводки, показывающие методичное, но медленное продвижение русских войск на Украине, пугают наших граждан больше всего. В военной победе как раз никто не сомневается...




antimaydan.info






Espero que el autor tenga razón, pero la verdad es que en el Kremlin se han encontrado con una situación que no les deja otra que seguir la guerra hasta las últimas consecuencias.


----------



## magufone (19 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> No e que lo vea, porque ya no lo estoy viendo, pero cinco lo aguanto por puro morbo. La Sexta hoy además de a los rusos, nos invita a odiar a los camioneros.



Esto se lo he comentado a mis padres hoy, lo de la demonizacion del camionero por parte de la prensa... Asi que va para largo el tema, junto con el putincomodin


----------



## Impresionante (19 Mar 2022)

Mapa combates










Guerra Ruso-Ucraniana 2022 - Google My Maps


La verdad es la verdad, no lo que diga la mayoria, este mapa expone la guerra entre UKRANIA y RUSSIA. Este mapa cuenta los sucesos diarios y la situación de la region...




t.co


----------



## Demodé (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## vettonio (19 Mar 2022)

Spriter 

Former Inovation Science Technology Israel:
Los hackers iraníes, tras hacer públicos los documentos personales del jefe del Mosad, demostraron que son capaces de penetrar en el sistema.No debemos subestimar este problema, porque nadie sabe qué sorpresas nos esperan todavía


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> *¿Es la Fuerza Aérea Rusa realmente incapaz de operaciones aéreas complejas?*
> 
> 
> ¿Es la Fuerza Aérea Rusa realmente incapaz de operaciones aéreas complejas? | Instituto Royal United Services (rusi.org)
> ...



Dominan el espacio aéreo de Ucrania, lo cual evita la entrada de aviones de la OTAN y que cierren el espacio aéreo a su antojo. El control es ruso, no de la OTAN ni de Ucrania.


----------



## NoRTH (19 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pues a ver si es verdad, y finalmente se decantan por algún bando. Porque eso de mandar armas a ukrania mientras siguen recibiendo gas ruso, es bastante incoherente.



joajoajoajajoajaojaoa

hay algo coherente en todo este circo ?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Mar 2022)

*Las subdivisiones de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF están realizando un barrido del asentamiento de Kamenka en las afueras de Izyum en la región de Kharkiv.*


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (19 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Mapa combates
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ver los maps mola. Y ayuda mucho. Verlos insertados directamente en google maps y poder "interactuar" con otras referencias ya es la leche. Muchas gracias por compartirlo.


----------



## PutoNWO (19 Mar 2022)

Si triste es morir en conflictos de nuestros políticos, peor es luchar por esos políticos que quieren destruirte. Ser mercenario o soldado en Ucrania es una esclavitud. Los primeros lo hacen por odio al comunismo, y los segundos porque los obligan desde la OTAN/UE/USA

Sin embargo los rusos parece que estén jugando al airsoft. Ayer el soldado con el casco jugando al escondite mientras los Ucros disparaban como locos al casco puesto en un palo, mientras el soldado ruso se descojonaba, increíble


----------



## vettonio (19 Mar 2022)

Spriter en Twitter: "The presence of Russian warships in the Mediterranean over the past week https://t.co/llZfhuB5GY" / Twitter


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> *¿Es la Fuerza Aérea Rusa realmente incapaz de operaciones aéreas complejas?*
> 
> 
> ¿Es la Fuerza Aérea Rusa realmente incapaz de operaciones aéreas complejas? | Instituto Royal United Services (rusi.org)
> ...



Incapaz de desempeñar misiones ni complejas, ni simples ni mediopensionistas...

Con lo que supuestamente tienen, deberían controlar Ucrania desde el primer minuto.


----------



## Archimanguina (19 Mar 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> A ver a ver....
> 
> No sé si ésto es cierto... Si lo es, es para cagarse....
> 
> ...



Las minas de odessa que andan sueltas...


----------



## NPI (19 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _#DNEPROPETROVSK-Fuentes informan que el #SBU ucraniano (Servicio de Seguridad del Estado de la #UA) ha retirado a los pacientes y al personal del Hospital Nº 2 en la calle #Nigoyana y lo ha minado con explosivos. El SBU planea detonar el edificio cuando los aviones de #Rusia sobrevuelen. (VIDEO: Cuartel #Nikolaev) 32/36
> 
> _



Cronología: 
- Aviones de combate sobrevuelan el edificio
- El edificio se viene abajo 
- Los medios de comunicación libres e independientes nos dicen "los rusos son malvados" han destruido un nuevo hospital
- Moraleja: Siria = Alepo.


----------



## Demodé (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## magufone (19 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Dominan el espacio aéreo de Ucrania, lo cual evita la entrada de aviones de la OTAN y que cierren el espacio aéreo a su antojo. El control es ruso, no de la OTAN ni de Ucrania.



En cualquier caso, de momento no les ha hecho falta ninguna operación aerea compleja en Ucrania: bastante tenian los ucranianos ya... Asi que es otra elucubracion mas.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)

Esto para que se rian un poco los pro rusos (y todos en general)


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## magufone (19 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Esto para que se rian un poco los pro rusos (y todos en general)



Como lo mandes a la sexta te lo pone Ferreras en primetime.
"Putin es proputin! Escandalazo en la güelga


----------



## Silvia Charo (19 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> la de los serrano?



Antigua líder de las juventudes del Psoe.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (19 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> ASB hace 4 horas
> 
> *Noticias militares de ASB*@ASBMilitar
> 4h·
> 400 millones de dólares en armamento suministrado por Occidente destruido en un solo ataque ruso contra la base militar cerca de Lvov: las comunicaciones interceptadas por radio sugieren que 267 mercenarios extranjeros han muerto en el ataque. Peter, de 50 años, de Austria, que luchó junto a la "legión internacional de Ucrania", dijo que entre 800 y 1000 mercenarios extranjeros estuvieron presentes durante el ataque. Alrededor de 400 mercenarios fueron evacuados a Polonia, muchos de los cuales han sufrido quemaduras graves y extremidades desgarradas por el ataque de Kalibr. Hay un gran número de personas desaparecidas todavía bajo los escombros, que incluye un gran número de estadounidenses, polacos y rumanos. Ex oficiales de la OTAN están entre los muertos.



Hostiaa terrible...

Mode el Recibo off


----------



## Alvin Red (19 Mar 2022)

Gentileza de foro americano.


Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> *¿Es la Fuerza Aérea Rusa realmente incapaz de operaciones aéreas complejas?*
> 
> 
> ¿Es la Fuerza Aérea Rusa realmente incapaz de operaciones aéreas complejas? | Instituto Royal United Services (rusi.org)
> ...



Yo si, i por i = -1


----------



## kelden (19 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Sobre los cacareados "kinzhal" tienen un efecto propagandistico, mas que un efecto real:
> 
> 
> 
> El Kinzhal parece ser una versión modificada del misil cuasi balístico Iskander-M 9M723. Su uso es notable, pero, en mi opinión, no tan significativo. Tiene el alcance para alcanzar objetivos en el oeste de Ucrania, y es probable que Rusia se esté quedando sin misiles de crucero para esos objetivos.



Cagüendios ..... pues reza para que no se les acaben estos nuevos y tenga que sacar los Satanes .... Mas les vale a los ukros rendirse cuento antes ....


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Cagüendios ..... pues reza para que no se les acaben estos nuevos y tenga que sacar los Satanes .... Mas les vale a los ukros rendirse cuento antes ....



Que tiren lo que quieran, ahondando en el pozo del ridículo...


----------



## Discordante (19 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



El que haya hecho sabe de retener gente lo mismo que yo de fisica cuantica. Solo teneis que mirar el hueco de maniobra que tienen las piernas. De dos sacudidas ya ha liberado todo el cuerpo de cintura para abajo.


Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> *¿Es la Fuerza Aérea Rusa realmente incapaz de operaciones aéreas complejas?*
> 
> 
> ¿Es la Fuerza Aérea Rusa realmente incapaz de operaciones aéreas complejas? | Instituto Royal United Services (rusi.org)
> ...



Esto es algo que se lleva comentando desde el primer dia. No tiene explicacion. La que da, que no tienen doctrina de vuelo coordinado, me parece floja. A medida que avance el conflicto veremos. 

Yo si creo que Rusia tiene pavor a perder mucha aviacion. No ya por el coste si no porque su industria no es capaz de producir mas que unas pocas unidades al año tengan o no recursos. Con otros componentes como tanques, artilleria y BPMs tiene menos problema porque tienen stock muerto de asco (aunque al ritmo que van perdiendo equipo ya veremos).


----------



## Papa_Frita (19 Mar 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> A ver a ver....
> 
> No sé si ésto es cierto... Si lo es, es para cagarse....
> 
> ...



He encontrado el tweet original. Dice que no cree que sea deliberado que a lo mejor es que "algo" se ha estrellado por ahí. Le responden algunos rumanos diciendo que viven cerca de la frontera con Ucrania y que no han oído nada:








Su fuente es....él mismo (es científico especializado en estos temas):


----------



## ciruiostar (19 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> para los chinos y los rusos el cambio climático es lo mejor que les podría pasar y por lo tanto lo peor que les podría pasar a sus enemigos.
> 
> ahí está la cuestión !
> 
> ...



Quitando la mariconeria del cambio climático, esa ruta nunca va a ser ni viable ni segura para la navegación porque solo permanece abierta un par de meses por años y de todas maneras requiere de escolta de rompehielos. Desde los años 70s están con el cuento de la ruta polar y nunca se consumado ni se consumará por lo mismo, ese océano no está hecho para el tráfico naval pesado.

Rusia solo puede salir al mar por el Báltico a través de San Petersburgo, perder a los estado bálticos limitó su proyección marina y les dejo aislada Kaliningrado, el mar del Norte a través del puerto de Múrmansk, al mar negro por Crimea y los puertos rusos del Cáucaso (Hasta no reconquistar Ucrania no tendrá acceso a los puertos ucranianos), todas estas salidos pueden ser entorpecidas y cortadas debido a que están en la vía la OTAN: el Báltico por los estrechos de Dinamarca, el mar Negro y el Mediterráneo por los estrechos del Bósforo, el canal de Suez y el estrecho de Gibraltar, y el mar del norte a través de la cadena que forman Inglaterra-Islandia-Noruega y Groenlandia. Rusia solo tiene salida a la mar relativamente segura al Pacífico por el mar de Ojotsk, ya que Vladivostok se encuentra en el mar de Japón cercado por el estado títere yanqui de Japón.

Todo lo anterior impone por ley que Rusia solo puede ser una potencia continental no puede apostar su desarrollo a unas rutas marinas que no controla tal como esta crisis demuestra.


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Mar 2022)

Hoy


----------



## Magick (19 Mar 2022)

“Hago un llamamiento al presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, para que aclare que la conducta del gobierno italiano, la hostilidad del gobierno italiano concierne al gobierno italiano.
No es la hostilidad del pueblo italiano, en el que está fresco el recuerdo del apoyo prestado por los médicos rusos con motivo de la primera oleada de Covid y está viva la gratitud que se siente por ellos.
Entonces estoy ansioso de que el presidente Putin no se escape, que estas decisiones no sean estas decisiones y estas actitudes, no son del pueblo italiano, no son de Italia.
Pertenecen a un grupo de okupas, porque tenemos un Parlamento que no responde, que no se identifica con la voluntad del pueblo, un parlamento que no es expresión de la voluntad del pueblo.
Tenemos una constitución definitivamente archivada y nosotros, nosotros y no pocos, nos vemos obligados a representarnos por nuestra cuenta y pedirle a usted, presidente Putin, que tenga en cuenta que sus enemigos no son ni Italia ni el pueblo italiano.
Sus enemigos son Mario Draghi, el régimen de vendidos que se entrega a su delirio y muy probablemente el Quirinale, que no ha dado un giro en la promulgación del artículo 11 de la Constitución que es un acto de violación, porque el artículo 11 de la Constitución desprecia guerra y la considera posible sólo en caso de defensa.
Hay una distorsión, por lo tanto, del Estimado Constitucional, pero sobre todo hay una orientación del establecimiento que no corresponde a la voluntad de los italianos, eso es claro.
Los italianos no quieren nada más que ver liquidado este Parlamento y este primer ministro, y sobre todo quieren salir del edificio corrupto y nazi que se llama Unión Europea.
Nos puede ayudar, y se lo pido, en las resoluciones rigurosas que implementará contra Italia, ahora en su lista negra, tenga en cuenta que tal vez sea oportuno hacer una distinción.
Por favor aplique esas resoluciones hacia Mario Draghi y sus asociados y no hacia un pueblo indefenso, frágil, indefenso y sobre todo, gracias al servilismo de los medios de comunicación, desinformado.
Para esos italianos representa la última defensa posible de los valores de Occidente y sobre todo de la ética y la cultura de mi país.
Gracias Putin.









Ornella Mariani - Appello a Putin


Trascrizione: Rivolgo un appello al presidente della Russia Vladimir Putin, per chiarire che la condotta del Governo Italiano, la ostilità del Governo Italiano riguarda il Governo Italiano. Non è l'ostilità del popolo Italiano, nel quale è fresca la memoria del sostegno fornito dai medici Russi...




ricercaindipendente.net


----------



## Silvia Charo (19 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Cuando veas las barbas de tu vecino ucro recortar...


----------



## Epicii (19 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



Siempre que un TOS-1A dispara, lo hace con municiones termobaricas? o tiene variedad de proyectiles?


----------



## vettonio (19 Mar 2022)

Russians With Attitude

@RWApodcast


El 9A52-4 Tornado es el sistema MLRS más reciente de Rusia y se supone que sustituirá a los sistemas "Grad" y "Smerch" en los próximos años. Dispone de un sistema de paracaídas para sus cohetes y puede alcanzar objetivos con gran precisión, incluso detrás de una cobertura. La parte ucraniana confirmó que se utilizó cerca de Kiev.


----------



## brunstark (19 Mar 2022)

"Sobre los cacareados "kinzhal" tienen un efecto propagandistico, mas que un efecto real"

Me parto, y más los asesores del farlopero en la base militar, ahora criando malvas.
Hoy están los analistas de la otan on fire.

Qué hacemos????
Los intentos de misil hipérsonico americanos siendo un pozo de dólares han fallado todos.

Y sin querer hurgar en la herida lo ruskis dicen tener un balístico intercontinental con despliegue de cabezas nucelares hipersónicas. 
¿Verdad o mentira?
Por ahora el pequeñín es verdad, por nuestro bien espero que el grandullón no funcione, aunque me temo lo peor.


----------



## amcxxl (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Otra orcocolumna que no consigue alcanzar su sueño libertador



Gloria a esos valientes luchadores defendiendo su nación.


----------



## Epicii (19 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Los alemanes se están remangando. Espero que haya orcorrusos para todos.



Que harian los alemanes en una guerra contra la mayor potencia nuclear del planeta...?
Usted se quedo en 1939, que por cierto ya en esa epoca perdian los alemanes...jajaja


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

brunstark dijo:


> "Sobre los cacareados "kinzhal" tienen un efecto propagandistico, mas que un efecto real"
> 
> Me parto, y más los asesores del farlopero en la base militar, ahora criando malvas.
> Hoy están los analistas de la otan on fire.
> ...



Los analistas de la OTAN se están despollando, caracandao.


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (19 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> “Hago un llamamiento al presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, para que aclare que la conducta del gobierno italiano, la hostilidad del gobierno italiano concierne al gobierno italiano.
> No es la hostilidad del pueblo italiano, en el que está fresco el recuerdo del apoyo prestado por los médicos rusos con motivo de la primera oleada de Covid y está viva la gratitud que se siente por ellos.
> Entonces estoy ansioso de que el presidente Putin no se escape, que estas decisiones no sean estas decisiones y estas actitudes, no son del pueblo italiano, no son de Italia.
> Pertenecen a un grupo de okupas, porque tenemos un Parlamento que no responde, que no se identifica con la voluntad del pueblo, un parlamento que no es expresión de la voluntad del pueblo.
> ...



buen texto pero... ¿quien es?


----------



## MagicPep (19 Mar 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> He encontrado el tweet original. Dice que no cree que sea deliberado que a lo mejor es que "algo" se ha estrellado por ahí. Le responden algunos rumanos diciendo que viven cerca de la frontera con Ucrania y que no han oído nada:



a ver asi a la marikita de pericoburbi se le pasa el ataque de histeria... loca que eres una loca!!!


----------



## Angkor Wat (19 Mar 2022)

A ver, a mí los sábados me gusta ver vídeos musicales de grupos metaleros, rockeros o poperos asiáticos (me gustan las surcoreanas y las niponas, qué pasa)...
Esta vez he querido ver también reacciones a algunos vídeos sobre Rusia, en especial el "Kukushka" de Polina Gagarina versión Donbass... Varios he visto, todos de las últimas semanas (ya empezada la operación especial), y alguno me ha dejado gratamente sorprendido. Africanos con los pelos de punta, europeos que no sabían que los ucros llevaban 8 años matando civiles... Tuve que parar en algunos momentos de los vídeos, no soy como los ultranacionalistas ucros que no tienen sentimientos, así que paré en varias partes de máxima emoción...
Creo que esta vez, como en Siria principalmente, en tiempo nos dará la razón a los que apoyamos la operación especial rusa. Más nos vale, lo contrario será conseguir el objetivo de la Agenda 2030 de los globalistas..., eso sería el fin.


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Nada que no esté incluido en el plan.


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Transporte de cadáveres rusos en Bielorrusia. Se comenta que los echan en trenes y se los llevan a los crematorios rusos.



Son muñecos, parte del plan.


----------



## magufone (19 Mar 2022)

brunstark dijo:


> "Sobre los cacareados "kinzhal" tienen un efecto propagandistico, mas que un efecto real"
> 
> Me parto, y más los asesores del farlopero en la base militar, ahora criando malvas.
> Hoy están los analistas de la otan on fire.
> ...



Los chinos también andan en eso: los muy bestias lanzaron un misil hipersonico que... a su vez lanzó OTRO misil hipersonico...
Chinese hypersonic weapon fired a missile over South China Sea
Bueno, China lo niega y tal...
Y en USA flipando en colores...


----------



## brunstark (19 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Los analistas de la OTAN se están despollando, caracandao.



Otro payaso insultón.

Escribe algo coherente o sigue con los doritos.

Y como algún otro recréate en tu triste vida porque yo ya paso de aguantarte.
Para la posteridad, yo jamás te insulté a pesar de las tonterías que escribes.
Adiós patán.


----------



## Magick (19 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> buen texto pero... ¿quien es?



La viuda del periodista Giulietto Chiesa, un visionario que predijo todo lo que está sucediendo.


----------



## Rafl Eg (19 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Presidente #Putin : Debo señalar que, alentado por #US y otros países occidentales, #Ukraine se estaba preparando deliberadamente para un escenario de fuerza, una masacre y una limpieza étnica en #Donbass ._





Kreonte dijo:


> Este tío es una basura de persona. Está preparando el escenario para quedarse con Europa.



Pues atiende bien a lo que dice en lugar de tragarte tanta propaganda de los medios generalistas, porque eso que apunta es uno de los motivos (hay más) por los que Rusia se ha visto obligada a intervenir en Ucrania.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Mar 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Quitando la mariconeria del cambio climático, esa ruta nunca va a ser ni viable ni segura para la navegación porque solo permanece abierta un par de meses por años y de todas maneras requiere de escolta de rompehielos. Desde los años 70s están con el cuento de la ruta polar y nunca se consumado ni se consumará por lo mismo, ese océano no está hecho para el tráfico naval pesado.
> 
> Rusia solo puede salir al mar por el Báltico a través de San Petersburgo, perder a los estado bálticos limitó su proyección marina y les dejo aislada Kaliningrado, el mar del Norte a través del puerto de Múrmansk, al mar negro por Crimea y los puertos rusos del Cáucaso (Hasta no reconquistar Ucrania no tendrá acceso a los puertos ucranianos), todas estas salidos pueden ser entorpecidas y cortadas debido a que están en la vía la OTAN: el Báltico por los estrechos de Dinamarca, el mar Negro y el Mediterráneo por los estrechos del Bósforo, el canal de Suez y el estrecho de Gibraltar, y el mar del norte a través de la cadena que forman Inglaterra-Islandia-Noruega y Groenlandia. Rusia solo tiene salida a la mar relativamente segura al Pacífico por el mar de Ojotsk, ya que Vladivostok se encuentra en el mar de Japón cercado por el estado títere yanqui de Japón.
> 
> Todo lo anterior impone por ley que Rusia solo puede ser una potencia continental no puede apostar su desarrollo a unas rutas marinas que no controla tal como esta crisis demuestra.



Completamente de acuerdo.

Sólo cabe suponer que los enemigos de Rusia quieren impedir su desarrollo y meterlos en una ratonera.

Y que de eso es de lo que se está defendiendo Putin


----------



## Discordante (19 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Un Buratino cuesta casi lo mismo que 3 t-90 de los modernos... Para nada esta siendo un paseo y los que estimaban un coste diario de unos 300 millones igual no se equivocaban.



Rafl Eg dijo:


> Pues atiende bien a lo que dice en lugar de tragarte tanta propaganda de los medios generalistas, porque eso que apunta es uno de los motivos (hay más) por los que Rusia se ha visto obligada a intervenir en Ucrania.




Por supuesto. Un ataque preventivo de libro. Como el de EEUU en Iraq...


----------



## PutoNWO (19 Mar 2022)

brunstark dijo:


> "Sobre los cacareados "kinzhal" tienen un efecto propagandistico, mas que un efecto real"
> 
> Me parto, y más los asesores del farlopero en la base militar, ahora criando malvas.
> Hoy están los analistas de la otan on fire.
> ...



Joder, no sé cómo consiguen tener mejor ingeniería en el ejército cuando tienen 10 veces menos presupuesto los Rusos.

Y de ser así como dices seguro que tienen armas láser de gran precisión. Y seguro los chinos han ayudado. Hace unas semanas ya salió una noticia de otro balístico intercontinental supersónico de los chinos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## magufone (19 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Joder, no sé cómo consiguen tener mejor ingeniería en el ejército cuando tienen 10 veces menos presupuesto los Rusos.
> 
> Y de ser así como dices seguro que tienen armas láser de gran precisión. Y seguro los chinos han ayudado. Hace unas semanas ya salió una noticia de otro balístico intercontinental supersónico de los chinos.



Cuenta mucho los años de experiencia ingenieril en esos menesteres: desde los 80 para acá Rusia se destacó claramente en tecnología de misiles, como por ejemplo USA iba muy por delante en portaaviones, por ejemplo. China, a pesar de poner cantidades de pasta brutales todavia no da con la tecla en fabricación de motores para aviones de combate, por lo mismo, aunque van afinando.


----------



## bigmaller (19 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Joder, no sé cómo consiguen tener mejor ingeniería en el ejército cuando tienen 10 veces menos presupuesto los Rusos.
> 
> Y de ser así como dices seguro que tienen armas láser de gran precisión. Y seguro los chinos han ayudado. Hace unas semanas ya salió una noticia de otro balístico intercontinental supersónico de los chinos.



Para tener ingenieria punta, que es mas necesario:
Unos papeles verdes pintados o cerebros bien instruidos y materias primas?


----------



## vladimirovich (19 Mar 2022)

Es asombroso como Rusia ha cambiado una victoria segura si se hubiese limitado a concentrar su potencia de fuego sobre el Donbass-Kharkov-Azov por una derrota desastrosa al desperdigar su limitado ejercito por cientos de kilometros donde sus dispersas unidades son cazadas por drones y javelines.

Z o es la mayor demostracion de incompentencia de la historia militar o es la mayor operacion de inteligencia militar de la historia donde un bando, la CIA, ha conseguido con sus agentes doble que el otro bando siga el plan de operaciones que mas les perjudica y que se ha preparado previamente en Langley, es asombroso.

PD: Hasta Girkin / Strelkov ya publica hoy que tal y como van las cosas es posible que Rusia tenga que entregar el Donbass y Crimea para salir de este marron.


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> El que haya hecho sabe de retener gente lo mismo que yo de fisica cuantica. Solo teneis que mirar el hueco de maniobra que tienen las piernas. De dos sacudidas ya ha liberado todo el cuerpo de cintura para abajo.



No lo hacen para inmobilizar, lo hacen para humillar.


----------



## crocodile (19 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> @Impresionante
> Estados Unidos adelanta a Argelia como mayor proveedor de gas de España tras el cierre del gasoducto



Es lo que buscaban los yankees, forrarse a nuestra costa, el subordinado Sánchez es obediente


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

brunstark dijo:


> Otro payaso insultón.
> 
> Escribe algo coherente o sigue con los doritos.
> 
> ...



Baya, te jodí el sueño de los hipersonicos, culo reventado.

Que te follen, ya habrá otro.

Siguiente...


----------



## Silvia Charo (19 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Los cosmonautas rusos llegaron ayer a la ISS. Dicen que tenían varios trajes para elegir, pero que se decantaron por el amarillo con franjas azules.



Tenían colores para elegir, suputamadre... Como se cronifique el conflicto Putin ya puede ir eligiendo sucesor.


----------



## Remequilox (19 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Muy buena entrevista con Strelkov, estoy completamente de acuerdo con él
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesante entrevista, y que permite incorporar "maniobras maquiavélicas" en la alta política rusa que explican tal vez ciertas cosas.
Explica Strelkov que en la alta política rusa existe un importante partido antibelicista, llegando a ser incluso abiertamente colaboracionista con países occidentales.
Explica también que existe un importante partido pro-status quo con Ucrania (y que no necesariamente tienen porque ser o coincidir con los anteriores).
Si esa hipótesis es cierta (existencia en las altas esferas políticas de partidos antibelicistas occidentalistas, y pro-status quo con Ucrania), es obvio que una solución política bélica (Clausewitz) era muy muy difícil para Putin.
Salvo que....

Porque al final sí se ha metido en una guerra, para solventar por la vía militar el problemón que la vía estrictamente civil no ha permitido arreglar (y que cada vez era más desestabilizante).
Posiblemente para ir a una guerra "con todos los medios necesarios" (y que no solo implican a los combatientes y las normas y directrices que les das, sino además, muchísimo desarrollo jurídico, legal, organizativo, económico....), era necesaria una situación lo suficientemente hiriente e irreversible (la "oferta que no puedes rechazar").
Por ejemplo, todos esos videos hirientes de chavalotes civiles ucranianos "cocteleando" impunemente vehículos militares rusos llevados por reclutas (y con órdenes estrictas de no violentar civiles), los flagrantes incumplimientos de la convención de Ginebra acerca de los combatientes por parte de paramilitares ucranianos, el enloquecimiento y la chaladura destructiva de las propias fuerzas armadas ucranianas destruyendo todo tipo de infraestructuras civiles propias (convirtiendo todo un país con gran potencial económico en una inmensa barricada),....
Si al principio habían reticencias operativas en el alto mando militar, y dudas en el apoyo político de las altas esferas del Estado, tras unos días "de hacer el tonto-bonachón", tus propios reticentes te habrán pedido por favor que endurezcas las órdenes y directivas.

Para resolver el problema político que significaba Ucrania, hacía falta acudir a la solución militar.
Pero para utilizar la solución militar en Ucrania, hacía falta una determinación y mentalidad ofensiva.
Y posiblemente el alto mando militar el 24 de febrero estaba mucho más mentalizado en una vocación defensiva que no ofensiva.
Tras los primeros días, eso ya cambió.


----------



## brunstark (19 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Joder, no sé cómo consiguen tener mejor ingeniería en el ejército cuando tienen 10 veces menos presupuesto los Rusos.
> 
> Y de ser así como dices seguro que tienen armas láser de gran precisión. Y seguro los chinos han ayudado. Hace unas semanas ya salió una noticia de otro balístico intercontinental supersónico de los chinos.



Básicamente porque nuestro sistema occidenta está podrido, los contratista son pozos negros de dinero a cambio de inconpetencia.
Mira a Boeing...lleva un par de años horribilis, ni el organismo americano de aviación se fía. Tienen que pasar dos capacitaciones para dar de alta las aeronaves.
Mira la NASA y los miles de millones tirados. No tienen una jodida lanzadera operativa. Tiene que ser un contratista privado el que mande los satélites, suministros y pronto astronautas. El señor Munsk, con sus luces y sombras.


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Recomienda el hilo y pon solo el primer o segundo tweet, no spamees que dejas la página ilegible. Pon un par de tweets, lo que veas más relevante y si interesa la gente leerá el resto. Estás haciendo lo mismo que allseeyineye a fin de cuentas.


----------



## Discordante (19 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Joder, no sé cómo consiguen tener mejor ingeniería en el ejército cuando tienen 10 veces menos presupuesto los Rusos.
> 
> Y de ser así como dices seguro que tienen armas láser de gran precisión. Y seguro los chinos han ayudado. Hace unas semanas ya salió una noticia de otro balístico intercontinental supersónico de los chinos.



Desde la epoca sovietica han tenido una industria de coheteria muy potente. En la 2º GM ya utilizaban artilleria de cohetes. Es una forma barata y efectiva de lograr capacidad de ataque disuasorio. Es la evolucion de la artilleria. La artilleria siempre ha sido la rama mas barata de la industria militar moderna.

Aun asi estos desarrollos, de momento, vienen de proyectos que se hicieron hacia el final de la URSS (cuando tenian presupuesto serio) y ahora mismo solo estan haciendo mejoras a los sistemas que se desarrollaron entonces.

EEUU hace decadas que tiene capacidad de aviacion autonoma hipersonica. Ya hace 10 años que probaron los Hifire scramjet con exito. En sistemas de guiado, IA y motores estan a años luz. El problema gordo que tienen lo tienen precisamente en coheteria. Los cuerpos, las separaciones de fases, etc.

Su industria de coheteria la desmontaron practicamente en los 80 y la han tenido que retomar de forma acelerada en los ultimos años. Mas por presion mediatica que por necesidad real pero todavia estan a 2 años o asi de tener algo similar a los Khinzal.


----------



## brunstark (19 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Baya, te jodí el sueño de los hipersonicos, culo reventado.
> 
> Que te follen, ya habrá otro.
> 
> Siguiente...



El típico payaso al que estaría encantado de conocer.
Qué sería de este foro sin los guerrilleros del teclado.
Vete a dormir pensando que eres un valiente....
Tienes una gorda a tu lado para contarle tus batallitas o ni eso?
Patético infraser.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (19 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Camara montada sobre torreta del carro. Impactante.
> 
> 
> Unidades de tanques de la DPR en acción contra las fuerzas ucranianas en el eje de Marinka, al oeste de la ciudad de Donetsk:




Esta revennntaoooo el puto tanque ..


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Recomienda el hilo y pon solo el primer o segundo tweet, no spamees que dejas la página ilegible. Pon un par de tweets, lo que veas más relevante y si interesa la gente leerá el resto. Estás haciendo lo mismo que allseeyineye a fin de cuentas.



Ok, lo he borrado. Lo que dices es lo que hacia en su inicio. Pero despues habia gente que sin cuenta de Twitter me decia que no lo podia ver. No sabia que sin cuenta de Twitter no se podian ver hilos enteros.


----------



## Impresionante (19 Mar 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> Tenían colores para elegir, suputamadre... Como se cronifique el conflicto Putin ya puede ir eligiendo sucesor.



Es que son pro independencia catalana...


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)

El hilo al que hacia mencion el forero (que por cierto me gustaba bastante leer en el de las elecciones de EEUU) es este:

 

Los primeros tweets son introductorios, para mi lo interesante viene aqui:


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Guau.
> Ojo a este artículo escrito en un periodico bielorruso el 14 de febrero...
> 
> *Los ejercicios militares en curso "Allied Resolve-2022" en el territorio de Bielorrusia definitivamente pasarán a los anales de la historia de Bielorrusia, si no en términos de la cantidad de personal militar que participa en ellos, al menos en términos de la "indiferencia ” de sus participantes tanto respecto de ellos mismos como de la “realidad circundante” que es nuestro país.*
> ...


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (19 Mar 2022)

Yo creo que antes de eso tira pepino 


vladimirovich dijo:


> Es asombroso como Rusia ha cambiado una victoria segura si se hubiese limitado a concentrar su potencia de fuego sobre el Donbass-Kharkov-Azov por una derrota desastrosa al desperdigar su limitado ejercito por cientos de kilometros donde sus dispersas unidades son cazadas por drones y javelines.
> 
> Z o es la mayor demostracion de incompentencia de la historia militar o es la mayor operacion de inteligencia militar de la historia donde un bando, la CIA, ha conseguido con sus agentes doble que el otro bando siga el plan de operaciones que mas les perjudica y que se ha preparado previamente en Langley, es asombroso.
> 
> PD: Hasta Girkin / Strelkov ya publica hoy que tal y como van las cosas es posible que Rusia tenga que entregar el Donbass y Crimea para salir de este marron.


----------



## MagicPep (19 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Recomienda el hilo y pon solo el primer o segundo tweet, no spamees que dejas la página ilegible. Pon un par de tweets, lo que veas más relevante y si interesa la gente leerá el resto. Estás haciendo lo mismo que allseeyineye a fin de cuentas.



ya lo ha hecho varias veces, yo creo q lo hace con esa intencion


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Ok, lo he borrado. Lo que dices es lo que hacia en su inicio. Pero despues habia gente que sin cuenta de Twitter me decia que no lo podia ver. No sabia que sin cuenta de Twitter no se podian ver hilos enteros.



Es cierto, pero hacerse una cuenta de twiter no cuesta nada y es un momento, sin necesidad de móvil solo con una cuenta de correo y puedes inventarte el nombre. Yo procuro no molestar con esto, intento poner como máximo dos tuits.

El cabrón de ferrys me metió un ignore en el jilo de TRAN por eso, y ahora le doy la razón. Aunque me sigo cagando en su puta madre, ojo.


----------



## Archimanguina (19 Mar 2022)

Pues como los ucranianos recuperen Jersón embolsan a todos los rusos al oeste del Dneper. Yo que ellos ponia toda la carne en el asador para recuperar esa ciudad y los rusos en mantenerla.


----------



## crocodile (19 Mar 2022)

Este tío se suponía que no era N.W.O pero aquí se estan quitando muchos las caretas , van todos en el mismo barco, vox es un ejemplo de disidencia controlada y este individuo es otro disidente controlado .


----------



## Wein (19 Mar 2022)

pero el famoso misil desde donde lo han tirado? Habran tirado un iskander a a 400-500 km. Si es desde más lejos sería el primer misil balistico de la historia que da un blanco a más de 600 KM

Estando Ucrania en la frontera no es creible.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## SanRu (19 Mar 2022)

Para saber lo que está pasando solo hay que coger un mapa de Ucrania divididas por regiones (Oblast) y sobreponer sobre ella el frente actual. 

Entonces podréis saber que:

A) Los rusos se han frenado justo en los límites de la región de Jerson. Aunque hay combates en Nikolaev, no son combates de intentar conquistra territorios sino de eliminar amenazas.

B) El frente en la siguiente región, Zaporiyia, avanza al ritmo que lo hace el frente de la región del Donetsk, formando una única línea continua. Deben hacerlo así porque desde Dnipro podrían realizar los Ucranianos un contrataque desde el flanco, ya que el frente del Dombass es el más difícil de avanzar porque llevan 8 años fortificándolo y como no tienen intención de tomar la región de Dnipro, pues debe ir al mismo rirmo para no mostrar flanco alguno que pueda ser atacado.

C) La región de Jarkov es donde realmente los rusos van retrasados. No se esperaban esa contraofensiva de los primeros días, con una de las mejores brigadas que estaban en Kiev. Con la ofensiva sobre Kiev pensaron que Ucrania no destinaría tropas de la capital para apoyar otro frente, pero se equivocaron y ahora está gastando tiempo y recursos en conquistar dicha región y retrasando el resto del plan.


----------



## apocalippsis (19 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Las mujeres ucranianas que huyeron de la guerra a Suecia dicen tener miedo en el nuevo país.
> En varias ocasiones los hombres han irrumpido por la noche en el edificio donde las autoridades las han acogido.
> Los hombres golpearon agresivamente las puertas de sus habitaciones, exigiendo que las dejaran entrar.
> 
> ...



Hay subtitulos en español, captain sweden las protegera,

Alguien (un refugiado bosnio en Suecia) dio una respuesta en 2016:


----------



## Impresionante (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Scardanelli (19 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Soy anarquista, pero no pacifista. Es una rama filosófica nueva que estoy barruntando.
> 
> Que va, yo solo veo dos cosas, la propaganda de la otan y la rusa. Y comparo. La de la otan no hay por donde cogerla, de lo infantil, sensacionalista y simplona que es, y la de los rusos aún teniendo también mucho ruido es más comedida.
> 
> De tanto vivir en UK ya te has vuelto adicto al sentimentalismo protestante, de todo se sale hamijo. Pero te entiendo, el lado del bando débil siempre es el más popular, en todas las guerras.



Sí, tengo mucho sentimentalismo por la muerte de niños. Lo siento por quien esté cerca tuya.


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Mar 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Pues como los ucranianos recuperen Jersón embolsan a todos los rusos al oeste del Dneper. Yo que ellos ponia toda la carne en el asador para recuperar esa ciudad y los rusos en mantenerla.



Parece que la cosa anda jodida por ahí, los pro-otan deben de estar pajeandose a dos manos.

Menos mal, estan todos en el ignore.


----------



## vettonio (19 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> No los tienen, lo he dicho en mensajes anteriores antes de que estallara la guerra. Rusia tiene una ventana de oportunidad ahora de entrar en Ucrania mientras todavía tiene ventaja con los misiles hipersónicos.
> 
> La demostración de hoy es un recordatorio a los generales americanos que no estarán seguros en sus bunkers, para que pasen el mensaje a los políticos que no tienen ni idea y todavía quieren guerra con Rusia.



Ya. Pero el peligro de un momento Sputnick puede venir de todo lo contrario.

El bando que se encuentra en inferioridad de condiciones puede entrar en histeria y quiera atacar con uno de sus activos mas potentes. Un " no les demos tiempo a que fabriquen mas de esos fucking misiles; asumimos una cantidad importante de bajas pero ellos agotarán su stock."

Creo recordar, lo leí no se dónde, que la fabricación de un hipersónico es extremadamente compleja y lleva su tiempo. Se me quedó grabado que únicamente un grupo seleccionado de mujeres son las responsables del cableado y otras delicadísimas tareas.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)

Nuestras sospechas eran correctas. Este "almacén de misiles" en el oeste de Ucrania era en realidad una granja en el lejano este de Ucrania. El objetivo fue destruido hace al menos una semana. Toda la zona ha sido bombardeada. Tenemos imágenes satelitales para probarlo 


 



Imagen tomada el 12 de marzo de 2022. No hay absolutamente ninguna razón para usar un arma preciada como Kinzhal en este objetivo del este de Ucrania, incluso si se tratara de un "almacén de misiles". También explica la presencia del UAV. Usas tu lógica en el resto de la historia.





Siempre es posible que se haya utilizado en otro objetivo del que no tengamos conocimiento, pero es poco probable que sea este.


----------



## NPI (19 Mar 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Deja de menospreciar a los Ucranianos alegando que Rusia no ha mandado sus mejores tropas y mejor material.
> 
> Rusia ha mandado lo que tenia, casi la mitad de sus 180 “Grupos de batalla” (BTG) estén en Ucrania; Si Rusia manda mas fuerzas a Ucrania ya no le queda NADA para defender se del OTAN o China.
> 
> ...



Deben de ir mal las cosas para que se vuelva a reactivar la cuenta vieja


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## vladimirovich (19 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Yo creo que antes de eso tira pepino



Y a quién se lo va a tirar?...a la CIA por ser más inteligente que el?, Por haberle humillado como agente exagente del KGB?, a sus subordinados por inútiles y/o traidores?, o mejor se pega un tiro por vergüenza?.


----------



## Dylan Leary (19 Mar 2022)

The Ukrainian military blew up the railway bridge on the border with Russia.

Putin's plans for the supply of ammunition and provisions went after the warship.


----------



## piru (19 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Camara montada sobre torreta del carro. Impactante.
> 
> 
> Unidades de tanques de la DPR en acción contra las fuerzas ucranianas en el eje de Marinka, al oeste de la ciudad de Donetsk:




En el 1.06' le disparan y le alcanza metralla.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)

Advertencia de navegación rusa emitida el 18/3, alegando la colocación de minas en los accesos a los puertos ucranianos de Odesa, Ochakiv, Chornomorsk y Yuzhne. Sin embargo, las tormentas han cortado los cables de algunas de esas minas que ahora flotan libremente en #BlackSea , empujadas por el viento y las corrientes.


----------



## NoRTH (19 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> The Ukrainian military blew up the railway bridge on the border with Russia.
> 
> Putin's plans for the supply of ammunition and provisions went after the warship.



con su musiquita 

sus cambios de plano

los cameraman son los mismos que curraban para el ISIS


----------



## Discordante (19 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Nuestras sospechas eran correctas. Este "almacén de misiles" en el oeste de Ucrania era en realidad una granja en el lejano este de Ucrania. El objetivo fue destruido hace al menos una semana. Toda la zona ha sido bombardeada. Tenemos imágenes satelitales para probarlo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿No me jodas que era un bulo Ruso que hubieran acertado con el Khinzal y que las imagenes son de otro sitio?

No entiendo que le esta pasando a Rusia con la guerra mediatica en este conflicto. Siempre han sido los mejores soltando desinformacion creible y que mas fino hilaban su propaganda.


----------



## Dylan Leary (19 Mar 2022)

This is what a first person fight looks like. The defender of Ukraine managed to stay alive


----------



## McNulty (19 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Sí, tengo mucho sentimentalismo por la muerte de niños. Lo siento por quien esté cerca tuya.



Pero si estás en el hilo de la propaganda otan salivando cada día con la muerte de ''miles'' de adolescentes rusos, no me sea ustec hipócrita.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (19 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Camara montada sobre torreta del carro. Impactante.
> 
> 
> Unidades de tanques de la DPR en acción contra las fuerzas ucranianas en el eje de Marinka, al oeste de la ciudad de Donetsk:





Mala señal, parece ya están utilizando los carros de combate como mera artillería autopropulsada, como en Siria, su labor primaria de avanzar y romper el frente se vuelve muy complicada con la cantidad de armas anticarro que tiene hoy en día cualquier ejército de medio pelo como el ucranio.


----------



## Minsky Moment (19 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Un bonito final para esta guerra criminal



Experto en ficción. Sin duda.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> El tweet dice que donde hay un mayor resentimiento y odio a los rusos es en las zonas rusófonas, en Kharkov, porque la gente dice: como nos han hecho esto a nosotros?
> 
> es que los rusos han leído mal esta guerra hasta a nivel sociológico. Se creían que porque la población local hablase ruso les iban a tolerar destruir sus ciudades y matar a sus familiares. Es como si EEUU se pusiese a bombardear Canadá para liberarlos porque total, como hablan el mismo idioma, se lo van a perdonar.
> 
> Menudo desvarío histórico. Si alguien se cree que la sociedad rusa no va a pagar por todo el daño causado es que es muy tonto.



Se que mi experiencia personal no va a valer de mucho porque pensara que es propaganda o sesgada. Pero he tenido la ocasion de hablar y chatear con pro rusos (ex pro rusos) de Melitopol y Mariupol que han dejado de serlo. Ojo, eso no significa que les rieran ni les rian las gracias a los extremistas de Azov, ni mucho menos. Pero simplemente han dejado de ser pro rusos, ni uno ni otro. Tampoco entiendo porque parece tan descabellado. Imagino que la gente del hilo que festeja destruir casas desde la comodidad de su raton y teclado en el zulo le impide ver que si destruyeran su propia casa o la de sus padres quizas no sea tan divertido. Internet y la distancia banalizan todo, y se ve como un partido de futbol y un videojuego, pero detras de esas fotos y videos hay nombres y apellidos que palpitan como nosotros.

PD: edito, porque se pone en duda en unas paginas mas alla.


----------



## kabyla (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (19 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Cuenta mucho los años de experiencia ingenieril en esos menesteres: desde los 80 para acá Rusia se destacó claramente en tecnología de misiles, como por ejemplo USA iba muy por delante en portaaviones, por ejemplo. China, a pesar de poner cantidades de pasta brutales todavia no da con la tecla en fabricación de motores para aviones de combate, por lo mismo, aunque van afinando.



En su guerra asimétrica y defensiva con occidente la idea de los rusos ha sido siempre la misma: esos hijoputas se han gastao 10.000 millones en ese pedazo portaviones, a ver como me las apaño yo para jodérselo por 1 ó 2.


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pero si estás en el hilo de la propaganda otan salivando cada día con la muerte de ''miles'' de adolescentes rusos, no me sea ustec hipócrita.



La muerte de esos criminales (que no niños) está también en el debe de tu jefe y en el de todos los que apoyais sus acciones asesinas... tienen una alternativa muy sencilla...


----------



## Dylan Leary (19 Mar 2022)

Kalyna, Deputy Commander of the Azov Regiment on the situation in Mariupol as of the evening of March 19, 2022:

In total, as of this hour, over the past 24 hours, the irreparable losses of the Horde barbarians have reached 50 infantry, 2 tanks, 2 armored personnel carriers, 1 MTLB and one armored personnel carrier they left on the battlefield. Several trucks were also destroyed.

The land component of the enemy horde suffers heavy losses. These savages are handing out white armbands to civilians, making it more difficult for our military. But believe me, orcs, we understand where you are and where you are civilians!

We are ready to counterattack!
Just one step to the liberation of the South!
This is the unblocking of Mariupol and the decisive actions of real men!


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> ¿No me jodas que era un bulo Ruso que hubieran acertado con el Khinzal y que las imagenes son de otro sitio?
> 
> No entiendo que le esta pasando a Rusia con la guerra mediatica en este conflicto. Siempre han sido los mejores soltando desinformacion creible y que mas fino hilaban su propaganda.



Creíbles?

En el mundillo militar, están calados desde hace 80 años.

Gitanismo puro.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)

Vale la pena señalar que el informe de ISW que dice que los rusos han perdido la primera etapa de la guerra sugiere que la única forma de recuperarse es reagruparse y reabastecerse como se describe en este hilo de tweet. Agrega, sin embargo, que no hay señales de que lo estén haciendo.
https://twitter.com/PhillipsPOBrien/status/1505300910897049602/photo/1


 


Si los rusos no se reorganizan, reabastecen y refuerzan, sus únicas opciones son morir en el lugar por desgaste, tratar de llegar a un acuerdo negociado o escalar con Nuclear/Biológica/Química para tratar de forzar una victoria a través de la destrucción masiva.


----------



## magufone (19 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Se que mi experiencia personal no va a valer de mucho porque pensara que es propaganda o sesgada. Pero he tenido la ocasion de hablar y chatear con pro rusos (ex pro rusos) de Melitopol y Mariupol que han dejado de serlo. Ojo, eso no significa que les rieran ni les rian las gracias a los extremistas de Azov, ni mucho menos. Pero simplemente han dejado de ser pro rusos, ni uno ni otro. Tampoco entiendo porque parece tan descabellado. Imagino que la gente del hilo que festeja destruir casas desde la comodidad de su raton y teclado en el zulo le impide ver que si destruyeran su propia casa o la de sus padres quizas no sea tan divertido. Internet y la distancia banalizan todo, y se ve como un partido de futbol y un videojuego, pero detras de esas fotos y videos hay nombres y apellidos que palpitan como nosotros.



Yo conozco ambos casos: prorrusos que se emocionaron al entrar el ejército ruso, y otros que tenian amigos rusos, que estaban a favor de aquello de "somos paises hermanos" y ahora ni se hablan con rusos.
Son cosas normales pero no menos tristes que traen los conflictos.


----------



## McNulty (19 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> La muerte de esos criminales (que no niños) está también en el debe de tu jefe y en el de todo que apoyais sus acciones asesinas... tienen una alternativa muy sencilla...



Que malo es putin, me lo ha dicho Skynews.


----------



## kelden (19 Mar 2022)

brunstark dijo:


> Básicamente porque nuestro sistema occidenta está podrido, los contratista son pozos negros de dinero a cambio de inconpetencia.
> Mira a Boeing...lleva un par de años horribilis, ni el organismo americano de aviación se fía. Tienen que pasar dos capacitaciones para dar de alta las aeronaves.
> Mira la NASA y los miles de millones tirados. No tienen una jodida lanzadera operativa. Tiene que ser un contratista privado el que mande los satélites, suministros y pronto astronautas. El señor Munsk, con sus luces y sombras.



Los yankis están en plena fase "No mires arriba" .... No quieren ver la realidad: su imperio se acaba. Probablemente el más corto de la historia.

Su capitalismo pasado de rosca y cateto palmó con todos sus competidores: Europa Occidental, Japón, Singapur, etc, lo que ocurre es que eran países vasallos y encima de dimensiones muy inferiores, así que fueron sorteando el tema a base de amenazas e impresora. Pero China ya es otra cosa, aparte de vapulearlos con sus propias armas, como ya he dicho nada nuevo y que lo hicieron otros antes, su tamaño no es que sea comparable al de EEUU, es que es muy superior incluso sumándole sus vasallos: no hay nada que hacer, la suerte está echada. Cuando consumen la alianza con Rusia y dispongan de un garrote como el de los yankis, se acabó el juego.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Yo conozco ambos casos: prorrusos que se emocionaron al entrar el ejército ruso, y otros que tenian amigos rusos, que estaban a favor de aquello de "somos paises hermanos" y ahora ni se hablan con rusos.
> Son cosas normales pero no menos tristes que traen los conflictos.



De estos que menciono, alguno se emociono al entrar. Pero claro, al entrar. En zonas donde hubo bombardeos y ciudades patas arriba la cosa cambia.


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Que malo es putin, me lo ha dicho Skynews.



Ej todo una conspiración de los negros gays de Ucrania contra los blancos...


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> En su guerra asimétrica y defensiva con occidente la idea de los rusos ha sido siempre la misma: esos hijoputas se han gastao 10.000 millones en ese pedazo portaviones, a ver como me las apaño yo para jodérselo por 1 ó 2.



Hay un problema ahí, nadie se puede cargar un portaaviones y sus 6000 tripulantes sin que lo siguiente que venga sea la MAD.

Ergo no procede hundirlo. 

Lo cual no quiere decir que no haya cosicas que eviten que lo hundan los flipados de los rusos...


----------



## vico (19 Mar 2022)

Cómo es posible que un avión comercial esté sobrevolando el espacio aéreo de Ucrania????


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Los yankis están en plena fase "No mires arriba" .... No quieren ver la realidad: su imperio se acaba. Probablemente el más corto de la historia.



Jajaja jajaja jajaja jajaja jajaja jajaja jajaja jajaja jajaja jajaja jajaja jajaja jajaja

Sigue chupando Imperio, tarado.


----------



## clapham5 (19 Mar 2022)

HOJA DE RUTA
En la proxima semana la ofensiva rusa se centrara en tomar Mariupol y crear un corredor terrestre entre Rostov el Don ( Rusia ) y Jerson ( 600 Kms ) a traves de la autopista M14 . Se acabo cruzar el puente de Kerch .
Por dicho corredor llegaran los suministros ( tanto militares como civiles ) para las zonas liberadas del Sur
El otro objetivo estrategico sera la toma de la Central Nuclear Ucrania Sur en Yuzhnoukrainsk , al norte del Oblast de Mikolayev
Son 3 reactores , que sumados a los 6 de Zaporize representan el 25 % de la produccion total de electricidad de todo el estado ucraniano
Una vez tomada la Central las tropas rusas las tropas rusas se dirigiran al oeste por la carretera E584 en direccion a Transnistria .
Desde Jerson se avanzara hacia el norte para tomar Krivoi Rog con la mira puesta en Dnipro . Todo esto en el margen occidental del Dnieper 
En el margen derecho las tropas rusas continuaran avanzando hasta tomar Zaporize y luego Dnipro . 
Dnipro sera asaltada por los 4 costados . Desde Krivoi Rog , desde Zaporize , desde Jarkov y desde Kramatosk . 
Sera EPIC . al estilo del Mahabharata . La toma de Dnipro sera clave porque significara que se cierra el cerco sobre las tropas ukras 
del Donbass . Rusia ofrecera a Ucrania una " generosa " oferta . La evacuacion de sus tropas al Oeste del Dnieper a cambio del reconocimiento de Novorrusia y la soberania rusa de Crimea . Zelensky dira que NIET asi que tendremos " Guerra en Ucrania XVII "


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

vico dijo:


> Cómo es posible que un avión comercial esté sobrevolando el espacio aéreo de Ucrania????
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 990984



Dada la compañía...


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (19 Mar 2022)

Las bajas rusas se están saliendo de madre, los ucranianos tratarán de canjearlos por prisioneros de este país. Según la inteligencia militar de EEUU Rusia sufre 300 KIA´s diarias, un ritmo frenético e insostenible. Quizás por eso están buscando mercenarios extranjeros por todo oriente medio.





La artillería ucraniana asistida por dron o por la inteligencia de EEUU sigue machacando las posiciones de EEUU, aquí vemos como los impactos alcanzan varios camiones y carros de combate de manera directa.





Aquí un impacto directo destruye un carro de combate ruso.


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> HOJA DE RUTA
> En la proxima semana la ofensiva rusa se centrara en tomar Mariupol y crear un corredor terrestre entre Rostov el Don ( Rusia ) y Jerson ( 600 Kms ) a traves de la autopista M14 . Se acabo cruzar el puente de Kerch .
> Por dicho corredor llegaran los suministros ( tanto militares como civiles ) para las zonas liberadas del Sur
> El otro objetivo estrategico sera la toma de la Central Nuclear Ucrania Sur en Yuzhnoukrainsk , al norte del Oblast de Mikolayev
> ...



Güenos tripis, pon teléfono camello.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)

Russian Offensive Campaign Assessment, March 19 | Institute for the Study of War (understandingwar.org) 


*Evaluación de la campaña ofensiva rusa, 19 de marzo

Frederick W. Kagan, George Barros y Kateryna Stepanenko

19 de marzo, 3 pm ET*​
*Las fuerzas ucranianas han derrotado la campaña rusa inicial de esta guerra. Esa campaña tenía como objetivo llevar a cabo operaciones aerotransportadas y mecanizadas para apoderarse de Kiev, Járkov, Odesa y otras ciudades ucranianas importantes para forzar un cambio de gobierno en Ucrania. Esa campaña ha culminado. Las fuerzas rusas continúan haciendo avances limitados en algunas partes del teatro, pero es muy poco probable que puedan apoderarse de sus objetivos de esta manera. *La respuesta rusa doctrinalmente sólida a esta situación sería poner fin a esta campaña, aceptar una pausa operativa posiblemente larga, desarrollar el plan para una nueva campaña, acumular recursos para esa nueva campaña y lanzarla cuando los recursos y otras condiciones estén listas. El ejército ruso aún no ha adoptado este enfoque. En cambio, continúa alimentando pequeñas colecciones de refuerzos en un esfuerzo continuo para mantener viva la campaña actual. Evaluamos que ese esfuerzo fracasará.

*Es cada vez más improbable que la caída final de Mariupol libere suficiente poder de combate ruso para cambiar drásticamente el resultado de la campaña inicial.* Las fuerzas rusas concentraron un considerable poder de combate alrededor de Mariupol procedentes del 8º Ejército de Armas Combinadas al este y del grupo de fuerzas rusas en Crimea al oeste. Si los rusos hubieran tomado Mariupol rápidamente o con relativamente pocas pérdidas, probablemente habrían podido mover suficiente poder de combate hacia el oeste hacia Zaporizhiya y Dnipro para amenazar esas ciudades. Sin embargo, el prolongado asedio de Mariupol está debilitando seriamente a las fuerzas rusas en ese eje. La muerte confirmada del comandante de la 150ª División de Rifles Motorizados de Rusia probablemente indica la magnitud del daño que los defensores ucranianos están infligiendo a esas formaciones. La lucha bloque por bloque en Mariupol le está costando tiempo, iniciativa y poder de combate al ejército ruso. Si y cuando Mariupol finalmente caiga, las fuerzas rusas que ahora lo asedian pueden no ser lo suficientemente fuertes como para cambiar el curso de la campaña dramáticamente atacando hacia el oeste.

*Las fuerzas rusas en el sur parecen estar centrándose en un viaje hacia Kryvyi Rih, presumiblemente para aislar y luego tomar Zaporizhiya y Dnipro desde el oeste, pero es poco probable que aseguren alguna de esas ciudades en las próximas semanas, si es que lo hacen. *Kryvyi Rih es una ciudad de más de 600.000 habitantes y fuertemente fortificada según el jefe de su administración militar. Zaporizhiya y Dnipro también son grandes. El ejército ruso ha estado luchando para tomar Mariupol, más pequeño que cualquiera de ellos, desde el comienzo de la guerra con más poder de combate del que actualmente está empujando hacia Kryvyi Rih. Por lo tanto, es probable que el avance ruso sobre ese eje se estanque como lo han hecho todos los demás avances rusos en las principales ciudades.

*El ejército ruso continúa comprometiendo pequeños grupos de refuerzos a combates localizados en lugar de concentrarlos para lanzar nuevas operaciones a gran escala. *Rusia continúa comprometiendo unidades extraídas de su infantería naval de todas las flotas, probablemente porque esas unidades están relativamente más listas para el combate que los regimientos y brigadas rusos de base. La infantería naval perteneciente a la Flota del Mar Negro es probablemente el grupo más grande de fuerzas de reserva listas que el ejército ruso aún no ha comprometido. Gran parte de esa infantería naval probablemente se ha embarcado en barcos de desembarco anfibio frente a la costa de Odesa desde principios de la guerra, presumiblemente listos para aterrizar cerca de Odesa tan pronto como las fuerzas rusas de Crimea aseguraron una línea terrestre confiable de comunicación (GLOC) de Crimea a Odesa. Sin embargo, la probabilidad de que las fuerzas rusas de Crimea establezcan tal GLOC en un futuro cercano se está volviendo remota, y el ejército ruso aparentemente ha comenzado a usar elementos de la infantería naval de la Flota del Mar Negro para reforzar los esfuerzos para tomar Mariupol.

*La culminación de la campaña rusa inicial está creando condiciones de estancamiento en la mayor parte de Ucrania. *Las fuerzas rusas están cavando alrededor de la periferia de Kiev y en otros lugares, tratando de consolidar el control político sobre las áreas que ocupan actualmente, reabasteciendo e intentando reforzar las unidades en posiciones estáticas y, en general, comenzando a establecer condiciones para mantenerse en aproximadamente sus posiciones actuales de avanzada por un tiempo indefinido. Las imágenes de Maxar de las fuerzas rusas cavando trincheras y revestimientos en el óblast de Kiev en los últimos días respaldan esta evaluación. [1] Los comentarios de los miembros de la Duma sobre obligar a Ucrania a rendirse por agotamiento en mayo podrían reflejar un enfoque ruso revisado para poner fin a este conflicto en términos favorables a Moscú.

*El estancamiento probablemente será muy violento y sangriento, especialmente si se prolonga. *El estancamiento no es armisticio ni alto el fuego. Es una condición en la guerra en la que cada bando lleva a cabo operaciones ofensivas que no alteran fundamentalmente la situación. Esas operaciones pueden ser muy dañinas y causar enormes bajas. Las batallas de la Primera Guerra Mundial del Somme, Verdún y Passchendaele se libraron en condiciones de estancamiento y no rompieron el estancamiento. *Si la guerra en Ucrania se establece en una condición de punto muerto, las fuerzas rusas continuarán bombardeando y bombardeando ciudades ucranianas, devastándolas y matando a civiles, incluso cuando las fuerzas ucranianas imponen pérdidas a los atacantes rusos y realizan sus propios contraataques. Los rusos podrían esperar romper la voluntad de los ucranianos de continuar luchando en tales circunstancias demostrando la incapacidad de Kiev para expulsar a las fuerzas rusas o detener sus ataques, incluso si los rusos son demostrablemente incapaces de tomar las ciudades de Ucrania. Por lo tanto, la derrota de Ucrania de la campaña rusa inicial puede establecer las condiciones para una prolongación devastadora del conflicto y un nuevo período peligroso que ponga a prueba la resolución de Ucrania y Occidente. El apoyo occidental continuo y ampliado a Ucrania será vital para ver a Ucrania a través de ese nuevo período.

Conclusiones clave:*


*Ahora evaluamos que la campaña inicial rusa para apoderarse de la capital de Ucrania y las principales ciudades y forzar un cambio de régimen ha fracasado;*
*Las fuerzas rusas continúan los esfuerzos para restaurar el impulso de esta campaña culminada, pero es probable que esos esfuerzos también fracasen;*
*Las tropas rusas continuarán tratando de avanzar dentro del alcance efectivo de la artillería del centro de Kiev, pero las perspectivas de su éxito no están claras;*
*La guerra probablemente descenderá a una fase de estancamiento sangriento que podría durar semanas o meses;*
*Rusia ampliará los esfuerzos para bombardear a los civiles ucranianos con el fin de romper la voluntad de los ucranianos de continuar luchando (en lo que los rusos probablemente fracasarán);*
*El avance ruso actual más peligroso es desde Kherson hacia el norte hacia Kryvyi Rih en un esfuerzo por aislar Zaporizhiya y Dnipro desde el oeste. Es poco probable que las fuerzas rusas puedan rodear o tomar Kryvyi Rih en los próximos días, y es posible que no puedan hacerlo en absoluto sin reunir fuerzas mucho más grandes para el esfuerzo de las que ahora tienen disponibles en ese eje;*
*Los rusos parecen haber abandonado los planes de atacar Odesa al menos a corto plazo.*


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Las bajas rusas se están saliendo de madre, los ucranianos tratarán de canjearlos por prisioneros de este país. Según la inteligencia militar de EEUU Rusia sufre 300 KIA´s diarias, un ritmo frenético e insostenible. Quizás por eso están buscando mercenarios extranjeros por todo oriente medio.



Grande Bacterio, buenas noches.


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Mar 2022)

Jabelín contra ruso


----------



## Michael_Knight (19 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Otra orcocolumna que no consigue alcanzar su sueño libertador



Desde la barra del bar y tal pero me da la sensación de que los rusos han abierto demasiados frentes a la vez, es como que mandan a tropas desperdigadas fácilmente atacables.


----------



## Plutarko (19 Mar 2022)

vico dijo:


> Cómo es posible que un avión comercial esté sobrevolando el espacio aéreo de Ucrania????
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 990984



Si sale con la linea esa punteada significa que es una trayectoria ficticia en funcion de los ultimos datos, no tiene que ser la trayectoria real. Simplemente no hay receptores ADS-B por esa zona para par la posicion real del avion y te dan una estimacion.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Jabelín contra ruso



Oso sale zumbando.


----------



## magufone (19 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> En su guerra asimétrica y defensiva con occidente la idea de los rusos ha sido siempre la misma: esos hijoputas se han gastao 10.000 millones en ese pedazo portaviones, a ver como me las apaño yo para jodérselo por 1 ó 2.



En la epoca comunista la URSS era "capaz" de gastarse una milmillonada en intentar equipararse a su rival inútilmente. Tras los 90 cambio la doctrina: se centraron en aquello que ya dominaban: misiles, sistemas defensivos... La aparición estos ultimos años de los misiles hipersonicos ha supuesto un quebradero de cabeza para los USA en lo referente a portaaviones, puesto que les hace muy vulnerables, asi que se replantean su doctrina. Es la historia de la espada y el escudo. 
Por otro lado, han avanzado mucho en guerra electrónica, algo que era una de las debilidades del pacto de Varsovia.
Asi que han ido restructurando sus fuerzas armadas: son mas pequeñas que en la epoca de la URSS, pero su doctrina es otra: zona local y sus areas de influencia. Ni pueden ni quieren tener una doctrina tan expansionista como los USA.


----------



## Mig29 (19 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



Esa abuela debe haberse unido al comando ese de españoles que había matado a medio batallón de chechenos y sobrevivido a un impacto directo de un cohete termobarico.
Poned cosas serias, por favor, no majaderías propagandistas, que os estáis cargando el hilo para los que simplemente queremos estar informados y no vemos esto como un partido de fútbol.


----------



## el ejpertoc (19 Mar 2022)

Tres cosmonautas rusos llegan a la Estación Espacial Internacional vestidos con los colores de Ucrania


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (19 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Las bajas rusas se están saliendo de madre, los ucranianos tratarán de canjearlos por prisioneros de este país. Según la inteligencia militar de EEUU Rusia sufre 300 KIA´s diarias, un ritmo frenético e insostenible. Quizás por eso están buscando mercenarios extranjeros por todo oriente medio.





¿300 diarios?


No se lo cree ni el controlador de la OTAN que te paga 0.20 ctms por cagar mensajes como estos.


----------



## bigmaller (19 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Se que mi experiencia personal no va a valer de mucho porque pensara que es propaganda o sesgada. Pero he tenido la ocasion de hablar y chatear con pro rusos (ex pro rusos) de Melitopol y Mariupol que han dejado de serlo. Ojo, eso no significa que les rieran ni les rian las gracias a los extremistas de Azov, ni mucho menos. Pero simplemente han dejado de ser pro rusos, ni uno ni otro. Tampoco entiendo porque parece tan descabellado. Imagino que la gente del hilo que festeja destruir casas desde la comodidad de su raton y teclado en el zulo le impide ver que si destruyeran su propia casa o la de sus padres quizas no sea tan divertido. Internet y la distancia banalizan todo, y se ve como un partido de futbol y un videojuego, pero detras de esas fotos y videos hay nombres y apellidos que palpitan como nosotros.



A mi no me haria ni puta gracia que me bombardearan la casa. Fueran los buenos o los malos. Es totalmente normal. Lo que hay que hacer despues es ayudarles a volver. Reconstruir los pueblos... Devolverles los derechos que les quitaron etc etc.. . .. Las guerras no se hacen para que la plebe sobreviva. Se hacen para que los estados sobrevivan.


Pregunta tu a los ukranianos si no hubieran preferido que el donbass tuviese autonomia y que el ruso fuese lengua oficial a una guerra.


----------



## kelden (19 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> *Hay un problema ahí, nadie se puede cargar un portaaviones y sus 6000 tripulantes sin que lo siguiente que venga sea la MAD.*
> 
> Ergo no procede hundirlo.
> 
> Lo cual no quiere decir que no haya cosicas que eviten que lo hundan los flipados de los rusos...



Joer que no ....   Que asomen el morro con malas intenciones por rusia o china ..... Verás que poco duran. Si me apuras hasta por Irán ....


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Las guerras en el siglo XXI seran economicas. Y habra muerte y miseria.
> 
> Las guerras ncon
> 
> ...



Tú le vas a decir a los ucranianos lo que les conviene, cerdo miserable.


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Joer que no ....



Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja 

Venga nene, a la cama.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (19 Mar 2022)

Mig29 dijo:


> ...
> Poned cosas serias, por favor, no majaderías propagandistas, que os estáis cargando el hilo para los que simplemente queremos estar informados y no vemos esto como un partido de fútbol.



yo haré lo que tu me digas, putino


----------



## Honkler (19 Mar 2022)

el ejpertoc dijo:


> Tres cosmonautas rusos llegan a la Estación Espacial Internacional vestidos con los colores de Ucrania



El nivel de ridículo parece que no alcanza su techo


----------



## BHAN83 (19 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Jabelín contra ruso



10/10


----------



## el ejpertoc (19 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> El nivel de ridículo parece que no alcanza su techo



Jajajaja jajajaja....,


----------



## vettonio (19 Mar 2022)

Pues, no dice mas.

Me meteré en los comentarios, a ver si me entero de algo.


----------



## damnun_infectum (19 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> -Ha sido un ataque preventivo. El invierno pasado, Ucrania concentró por primera vez un grupo muy fuerte para atacar el Donbass. Alrededor de enero-marzo de 2021.
> 
> - stil para nosotros, o percibe hoscamente-neutral-pasivamente la llegada de las tropas rusas.
> 
> ...



Qué harías tú en un ataque preventivo de la URSS....?.


----------



## bigmaller (19 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Tú le vas a decir a los ucranianos lo que les conviene, cerdo miserable.



No intuyes por qué no te ignorado aun?


----------



## Mig29 (19 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> yo haré lo que tu me digas, putino



Puedes hacer lo que te dé la gana, yo te meto al ignore porque no posteas nada de calidad, propaganda que no se Cree nadie.
Y claro, como te pongo en evidencia ya soy putina? Cretino del sí no estás conmigo, estas contra mi.
Venga, nevera, junto con todos los hooligans imbeciles que se piensan que una guerra es un partido de fútbol.


----------



## Michael_Knight (19 Mar 2022)

Efectivamente, le han pillado, no está en Kiev, en realidad está en Andorra con el Rubius y Jesús Gil.


----------



## damnun_infectum (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## bigmaller (19 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> El nivel de ridículo parece que no alcanza su techo



Y la gente se rie.... Y lo comenta..... Vivimos en los putos mundos de yuppie


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (19 Mar 2022)

Algo es algo


----------



## Tons of Fear (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Archimanguina (19 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> HOJA DE RUTA
> En la proxima semana la ofensiva rusa se centrara en tomar Mariupol y crear un corredor terrestre entre Rostov el Don ( Rusia ) y Jerson ( 600 Kms ) a traves de la autopista M14 . Se acabo cruzar el puente de Kerch .
> Por dicho corredor llegaran los suministros ( tanto militares como civiles ) para las zonas liberadas del Sur
> El otro objetivo estrategico sera la toma de la Central Nuclear Ucrania Sur en Yuzhnoukrainsk , al norte del Oblast de Mikolayev
> ...



Para hacer eso que dices necesitan al doble de soldados y equipos y no los tienen sobre el terreno. Con las fuerzas actuales, tendran suerte si la proxima semana no pierden Jerson, las tropas al oeste del Dniper y la ciudad de Belgorod de propina.

Para invadir un pais tan grande como ucrania hacen falta alnmenos 300.000 tios de primera línea.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> A mi no me haria ni puta gracia que me bombardearan la casa. Fueran los buenos o los malos. Es totalmente normal. Lo que hay que hacer despues es ayudarles a volver. Reconstruir los pueblos... Devolverles los derechos que les quitaron etc etc.. . .. Las guerras no se hacen para que la plebe sobreviva. Se hacen para que los estados sobrevivan.
> 
> 
> Pregunta tu a los ukranianos si no hubieran preferido que el donbass tuviese autonomia y que el ruso fuese lengua oficial a una guerra.



A mi me parece la opcion mas correcta. Es lo que decia @Pinovski aunque @eL PERRO esta en contra porque dice que puede ser usada como un arma. Yo entiendo que hayan intentado reducir el impacto del ruso y su cultura, por miedo a ser canalizados por Moscu a traves de ahi. Pero a cambio han logrado mal rollo en el pais que igualmente ha sido aprovechado por Rusia. Pienso que esta invasion ha demostrado que se puede ser rusofono y patriota ucraniano que resiste y rechaza la invasion, el nacionalismo ucraniano es mucho mas maduro que en 2014, asi que para mi seria un error seguir negando a los rusofonos.

No se si ha sido por la invasion, pero tambien me ha dado la sensacion que esos mapitas que dividian Ucrania en dos nos han dado una vision exagerada de que media Ucrania se lanzaria a abrazar a los soldados rusos.


----------



## Teuro (19 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Los chinos también andan en eso: los muy bestias lanzaron un misil hipersonico que... a su vez lanzó OTRO misil hipersonico...
> Chinese hypersonic weapon fired a missile over South China Sea
> Bueno, China lo niega y tal...
> Y en USA flipando en colores...



Nada, ahora la prioridad absoluta tecnológica mundial es hacer misiles hipersónicos. Pues nada, de aquí a 2030 no habrá nación en el top 20 mundial que no los tenga.


----------



## Bishop (19 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> El puto asterriscos apareció ya estan todos los putinazis y como siempre poniendo muertos rusos para que los vean sus familias el hijo de la gran puta
> 
> Esto es para la escoria prootan sionazi que dicen que hay muchos refugiados yendo para europa, pues tambien muchos huyen para la zona prorusa y a rusia



A mi ya me tiene hasta los huevos. A parte de un payaso, con todas esas gilipolleces que se inventa (bueno... se inventa o a saber de qué guión las saca); ya se nota que la persona en sí (no el papel que representa/ usa para trabajar) es un ser despreciable. Por esa manera tan insistente de regodearse vilmente con los muertos. En medicinas para algo chungo y terminal se tendría que gastar todo lo que gane. Hay que ser hijo de la gran puta.

Vaya panda de descerebrados y mononeuronales hay por todo el foro. Se puede discrepar y discutir sobre el tema tranquilamente, no todos tenemos las mismas opiniones y simpatías. Pero estos que vienen aquí a "trabajar" de esta manera tan despreciable (y los que lo hacen por amor al arte) son sencillamente repugnantes.


----------



## Discordante (19 Mar 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Para hacer eso que dices necesitan al doble de soldados y equipos y no los tienen sobre el terreno. Con las fuerzas actuales, tendran suerte si la proxima semana no pierden Jerson, las tropas al oeste del Dniper y la ciudad de Belgorod de propina.
> 
> Para invadir un pais tan grande como ucrania hacen falta alnmenos 300.000 tios de primera línea.



Igual podrias con 200.000 si tienes buena logistica, no te dispersas excesivamente y sobre todo lo machacas con aviacion, misiles, drones, etc. durante semanas haciendo que tus bajas al entrar sean casi inexistentes.


----------



## Michael_Knight (19 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> HOJA DE RUTA
> En la proxima semana la ofensiva rusa se centrara en tomar Mariupol y crear un corredor terrestre entre Rostov el Don ( Rusia ) y Jerson ( 600 Kms ) a traves de la autopista M14 . Se acabo cruzar el puente de Kerch .
> Por dicho corredor llegaran los suministros ( tanto militares como civiles ) para las zonas liberadas del Sur
> El otro objetivo estrategico sera la toma de la Central Nuclear Ucrania Sur en Yuzhnoukrainsk , al norte del Oblast de Mikolayev
> ...



Oye, pues qué majos los rusos que ya nos dicen lo que van a hacer la próxima semana para que el enemigo se pueda ir preparando y no le pille todo de sopetón.


----------



## vettonio (19 Mar 2022)

No he encontrado ninguna información en los comentarios del tuit.


----------



## Mig29 (19 Mar 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Para hacer eso que dices necesitan al doble de soldados y equipos y no los tienen sobre el terreno. Con las fuerzas actuales, tendran suerte si la proxima semana no pierden Jerson, las tropas al oeste del Dniper y la ciudad de Belgorod de propina.
> 
> Para invadir un pais tan grande como ucrania hacen falta alnmenos 300.000 tios de primera línea.



Más de 300.000 diría yo. Yo no se que pretende Putin, pero creo que es evidente, a tenor de los hechos, que Ucrania no va a caer fácilmente y que los ucranianos van a luchar hasta el final, y más con todo el apoyo occidental que están recibiendo.
Si plantean una operación limitada a la costa y la orilla oriental del Dnieper, puede que les llegue, pero para toda ucrania, poco me parece.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## vettonio (19 Mar 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> A mi ya me tiene hasta los huevos. A parte de un payaso, con todas esas gilipolleces que se inventa (bueno... se inventa o a saber de qué guión las saca); ya se nota que la persona en sí (no el papel que representa/ usa para trabajar) es un ser despreciable. Por esa manera tan insistente de regodearse vilmente con los muertos. En medicinas para algo chungo y terminal se tendría que gastar todo lo que gane. Hay que ser hijo de la gran puta.
> 
> Vaya panda de descerebrados y mononeuronales hay por todo el foro. Se puede discrepar y discutir sobre el tema tranquilamente, no todos tenemos las mismas opiniones y simpatías. Pero estos que vienen aquí a "trabajar" de esta manera tan despreciable (y los que lo hacen por amor al arte) son sencillamente repugnantes.



Son provocadores profesionales. A sueldo. 

Uno descansa cuando los envía a la NADA, entonces puedes dedicarte a rastrear información y a leer comentarios y análisis, interesantes y fundamentados de los que aparecen por aquí.

Y


----------



## Walter Eucken (19 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



Saben quien está abusando en esta guerra. Además de que su país ya es un país ocupado. Bielorrusia se puede despedir de cualquier sombra de soberanía.


----------



## Teuro (19 Mar 2022)

brunstark dijo:


> Básicamente porque nuestro sistema occidenta está podrido, los contratista son pozos negros de dinero a cambio de inconpetencia.
> Mira a Boeing...lleva un par de años horribilis, ni el organismo americano de aviación se fía. Tienen que pasar dos capacitaciones para dar de alta las aeronaves.
> Mira la NASA y los miles de millones tirados. No tienen una jodida lanzadera operativa. Tiene que ser un contratista privado el que mande los satélites, suministros y pronto astronautas. El señor Munsk, con sus luces y sombras.



Un día de estos hablaremos de los submarinos españoles, esos que deben rivalizar como una especie de Low-cost frente a los nucleares y que no conseguimos que flonten desde hace ya más de 20 años. Si ya casi el proyecto "Polaris" de fabricación de submarinos nucleares norteamericanos de los años 60 se gastaron menos dinero ...


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (19 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> HOJA DE RUTA
> En la proxima semana la ofensiva rusa se centrara en tomar Mariupol y crear un corredor terrestre entre Rostov el Don ( Rusia ) y Jerson ( 600 Kms ) a traves de la autopista M14 . Se acabo cruzar el puente de Kerch .
> Por dicho corredor llegaran los suministros ( tanto militares como civiles ) para las zonas liberadas del Sur
> El otro objetivo estrategico sera la toma de la Central Nuclear Ucrania Sur en Yuzhnoukrainsk , al norte del Oblast de Mikolayev
> ...



te olvidaste de Poltava clapham..

La batalla de Poltava va a ser épica... porqué se ha producido aún?...

Hasta que no se complete el cerco de Jarkov los rusos no pueden avanzar hacia el sur. 

Poltava será el soporte bélico, para proteger y para que no caiga Dnipro y el frente del Dnieper entero.

Ahi echarán los ucris el resto. Ya que saben que el ejercito del Donbass, solo tiene un un punto de repliegue, y es hacia Dnipro.


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> No intuyes por qué no te ignorado aun?




Me suda la polla, sois intercambiables, mientras haya uno en el que cagarme en su puta madre y despollarme de su ignorancia...me vales tú, otro o el que sea...


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (19 Mar 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> ¿300 diarios?
> 
> 
> No se lo cree ni el controlador de la OTAN que te paga 0.20 ctms por cagar mensajes como estos.



Señor 300 muertos por día puedo decir que es incluso "Optimista" para los rusos no paro de ver dimitrys volados quemados despedazados y latas rusas quemadas por todos lados











De hecho lo mas relevante no son los muertos sino la gran cantidad de blindados y tanques que están perdido a ritmo desenfrenado 







Putler puede haber perdido equipo para equipar un ejercito blindado mecanizado completo


Basándonos en esta lista que analiza los vídeos y fotos de perdidas militares en el conflicto Attack On Europe: Documenting Equipment Losses During The 2022 Russian Invasion Of Ukraine la cantidad de perdidas rusas en tanques blindados y camiones logísticos es insana Vamos a ver perdidas al 18...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Tierra Azul (19 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Se que mi experiencia personal no va a valer de mucho porque pensara que es propaganda o sesgada. Pero he tenido la ocasion de hablar y chatear con pro rusos (ex pro rusos) de Melitopol y Mariupol que han dejado de serlo. Ojo, eso no significa que les rieran ni les rian las gracias a los extremistas de Azov, ni mucho menos. Pero simplemente han dejado de ser pro rusos, ni uno ni otro. Tampoco entiendo porque parece tan descabellado. Imagino que la gente del hilo que festeja destruir casas desde la comodidad de su raton y teclado en el zulo le impide ver que si destruyeran su propia casa o la de sus padres quizas no sea tan divertido. Internet y la distancia banalizan todo, y se ve como un partido de futbol y un videojuego, pero detras de esas fotos y videos hay nombres y apellidos que palpitan como nosotros.



menos cuentos que ya te han visto posteando noticias de militares rusos muertos y noticias antirusas (o mas bien pronazis) por mucho que tu trates de disimular que no estas a favor de ninguno, por cierto no te he visto desde el principio en este hilo por el 2014. Tu eres otro comedoritos mas y cunao paco de salon, disfruta de los thanks que te dan los ninos rratas de este foro (figarra, el tontopollas, etc...) que se nota muy neutral si, si


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> menos cuentos que ya te han visto posteando noticias de militares rusos muertos y noticias antirusas (o mas bien pronazis) por mucho que tu trates de disimular que no estas a favor de ninguno, por cierto no te he visto desde el principio en este hilo por el 2014. Tu eres otro comedoritos mas y cunao paco de salon, disfruta de los thanks que te dan los ninos rratas de este foro (figarra, el tontopollas, etc...) que se nota muy neutral si, si



No si no escondo mi posicion para nada. Tampoco soy otanico, quizas una intervencion en el Donbass me hubiese parecido razonable, pero todo el pais no, es meter mas gasolina al fuego. En otro frente quizas este con Putin, como en el armenio.


----------



## bigmaller (19 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Me suda la polla, sois intercambiables, mientras haya uno en el que cagarme en su puta madre y despollarme de su ignorancia...me vales tú, otro o el que sea...



Antes eras mas fino......


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (19 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Desde la barra del bar y tal pero me da la sensación de que los rusos han abierto demasiados frentes a la vez, es como que mandan a tropas desperdigadas fácilmente atacables.



Con cobertura aérea y misilazos, puedes hacer sobre el terreno lo que te salga de los güevos.


----------



## piru (19 Mar 2022)

Tanto grabar al aire libre al final un "kinzhal" le ha comido un trozo de brazo.


----------



## Tierra Azul (19 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> No si no escondo mi posicion para nada. Tampoco soy otanico, quizas una intervencion en el Donbass me hubiese parecido razonable, pero todo el pais no, es meter mas gasolina al fuego. En otro frente quizas este con Putin, como en el armenio.



aha y dejar que sigan fabricando armas quimicas cerca de sus fronteras y dejar que termine incorporandose a la otan con lo que eso conlleva para rusia, pero tu que mierdas te fumas? si llevan desde los anos 50 con la otan tratando de incorporar paises del este hasta llegar a las fronteras de rusia, a ti te gustaria tener a francia acumulando armamento apuntando a ti? A mi no, ni a nadie, que me esta contando el lelo este


----------



## vettonio (19 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Los chinos también andan en eso: los muy bestias lanzaron un misil hipersonico que... a su vez lanzó OTRO misil hipersonico...
> Chinese hypersonic weapon fired a missile over South China Sea
> Bueno, China lo niega y tal...
> Y en USA flipando en colores...



Fue a finales del verano pasado, creo.

No era un misil. Era un vehículo espacial, pero con doble uso potencial, evidentemente. Destacar que parecía obedecer a ordenes emitidas por radio, lo que es increíble por el tema del plasma que los rodea y tal. 

Fue bastante comentado.


----------



## Walter Eucken (19 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



¿Es un coronel?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> aha y dejar que sigan fabricando armas quimicas cerca de sus fronteras y dejar que termine incorporandose a la otan con lo que eso conlleva para rusia, pero tu que mierdas te fumas? si llevan desde los anos 50 con la otan tratando de incorporar paises del este hasta llegar a las fronteras de rusia, a ti te gustaria tener a francia acumulando armamento apuntando a ti? A mi no, ni a nadie, que me esta contando el lelo este




Supongo que habría que preguntarse porque los bálticos y otros vecinos han querido unirse a la OTAN también. Puede que Rusia también esté haciendo algo mal en sus relaciones internacionales, o que no haya sabido reconciliarse con sus antiguos estados vasallos.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (19 Mar 2022)

Bueno, están diciendo que el misil hipersónico ese se lo han tirado a cuatro granjas de pollos y buscando información por ahí veo que no es cierto en absoluto , el objetivo era un complejo militar soviético ubicado en los Cárpatos cerca de la frontera rumana ( Delatyn, oblast de Ivano-Frankisk) donde hay (o había) instalaciones y búnkers subterráneos donde almacenaban gran parte de las armas enviadas por occidente..

Como no soy un ejperto en armas modernas he buscado información sobre las prestaciones de un pepino de éstos y pego aquí el mejor resumen que he encontrado ....dicen por ahí que los generales otánicos están acojonados y no es para menos...

1. Velocidad. No hay tiempo para que el enemigo reaccione (ya sea irse o activar/seguir con las defensas aéreas).

2. Indetectable por radar. A mach 10, las temperaturas desarrolladas (fricción del aire con la superficie del misil, casi 12 000 Celsius) hacen que el aire que envuelve al misil se convierta en plasma. El plasma es básicamente gas ionizado que absorbe toda la radiación electromagnética, lo que hace que el objeto sea invisible al radar.

3. La energía cinética a velocidades hipersónicas es enorme. Se estima que la energía cinética de un Kinzhal es de más de 4.000 kg de TNT, lo que lo hace ideal para golpear almacenes de municiones bien fortificados y centros de comando en lo profundo del suelo (compárelo con su ojiva convencional que tiene un peso de 500 kg). En otras palabras, una penetración mucho mayor que los misiles convencionales.

4. El Kinzhal se lanza desde el aire y el alcance indicado es aparentemente el alcance combinado del misil y el avión de transporte. Por lo tanto, es 2000Km cuando lo lleva el MiG-31K y 3000Km cuando lo lleva el Tu-22M3.

5. Se afirma que puede maniobrar durante su vuelo para evitar las defensas aéreas (como si eso fuera necesario).


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Joer que no ....   Que asomen el morro con malas intenciones por rusia o china ..... Verás que poco duran. Si me apuras hasta por Irán ....



A ver, campurriano, un mínimo de 8 portaaviones USA se pasean por todo el mundo desde hace 60 años y durante los 365 días del año...a ver si alguien tiene huevos a soplar una matasuegras a 500 km.


----------



## magufone (19 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Nada, ahora la prioridad absoluta tecnológica mundial es hacer misiles hipersónicos. Pues nada, de aquí a 2030 no habrá nación en el top 20 mundial que no los tenga.



No es tan facil: es como llevar y traer astronautas a la ISS, al final pocos pueden, y son tecnologías veteranas ya. Y desde luego algunas potencias están en ello, claro


----------



## Fígaro (19 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Bueno, están diciendo que el misil hipersónico ese se lo han tirado a cuatro granjas de pollos y buscando información por ahí veo que no es cierto en absoluto , el objetivo era un complejo militar soviético ubicado en los Cárpatos cerca de la frontera rumana ( Delatyn, oblast de Ivano-Frankisk) donde hay (o había) instalaciones y búnkers subterráneos donde almacenaban gran parte de las armas enviadas por occidente..
> 
> Como no soy un ejperto en armas modernas he buscado información sobre las prestaciones de un pepino de éstos y pego aquí el mejor resumen que he encontrado ....dicen por ahí que los generales otánicos están acojonados y no es para menos...
> 
> ...



Nadie "otánico" está acojonado, más bien se tronchan de lo burdo de todo el asunto.

Entiendo que os joda, para vosotros siempre es bueno creer en superhéroes turcomongolos para dormir tranquilos, pero eso ya es terreno de la superchería, ahí ya me inhibo.


----------



## Teuro (19 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Los yankis están en plena fase "No mires arriba" .... No quieren ver la realidad: su imperio se acaba. Probablemente el más corto de la historia.
> 
> Su capitalismo pasado de rosca y cateto palmó con todos sus competidores: Europa Occidental, Japón, Singapur, etc, lo que ocurre es que eran países vasallos y encima de dimensiones muy inferiores, así que fueron sorteando el tema a base de amenazas e impresora. Pero China ya es otra cosa, aparte de vapulearlos con sus propias armas, como ya he dicho nada nuevo y que lo hicieron otros antes, su tamaño no es que sea comparable al de EEUU, es que es muy superior incluso sumándole sus vasallos: no hay nada que hacer, la suerte está echada. Cuando consumen la alianza con Rusia y dispongan de un garrote como el de los yankis, se acabó el juego.



El mérito de China es jugar mejor al juego capitalista a pesar de que ni era su juego, ni impusieron las reglas, sino que todo vino ya acordado. Lo que no van a dejar es que le hagan trampa cambiando las reglas a mitad de partida, como usualmente hacen los anglos. Por otra parte se me hace difícil que el bando occidental pueda competir eficazmente contra China, por el simple hecho de que ellos son algo "uniforme" y concentrado, mientras que EEUU-UE-OTAN-Japón-AUKUS-NZ están "diseminados" terrirotorialmente, son países con distintos idiomas y culturas.

También se me hace complicado imaginas que Polonia limite con China en un futuro a medio plazo, y que la única oportunidad de supervivencia de las democracias es que estas mantengan un nivel de vida y tecnológico superior a sus rivales totalitarios. En cuanto las democracias sean más débiles desaparecen de la Tierra. La única oportunidad de supervivencia de estas es que sencillamente ... se unan en lo político, económico y militar.


----------



## Felio (19 Mar 2022)

Mapa de la situación militar en Ucrania publicado por el Ministerio de Defensa británico.











ENTRE GUERRAS


Análisis de geopolítica y seguimiento de conflictos independiente. Nuestro Instagram/Web/Patrón y más: https://linktr.ee/entre_guerras




t.me


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> ¿Es un coronel?



De momento parece un cerdo borracho.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (20 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Nadie "otánico" está acojonado, más bien se tronchan de lo burdo de todo el asunto.
> 
> Entiendo que os joda, para vosotros siempre es bueno creer en superhéroes turcomongolos para dormir tranquilos, pero eso ya es terreno de la superchería, ahí ya me inhibo.



No me jode, me hace reír....


----------



## Focus in (20 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Estos rusos fueron capturados dentro de Mariupol hace unos días
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que aprovechen y le pongan un poco de ketchup , con eso tienen una buena parrillada para la cena


----------



## Bimbo (20 Mar 2022)

Felio dijo:


> Mapa de la situación militar en Ucrania publicado por el Ministerio de Defensa británico.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 991025
> 
> ...



El ministerio pirata va a poner ese mapa hasta cuando esten los rusos en leopolis


----------



## El-Mano (20 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Si triste es morir en conflictos de nuestros políticos, peor es luchar por esos políticos que quieren destruirte. Ser mercenario o soldado en Ucrania es una esclavitud. Los primeros lo hacen por odio al comunismo, y los segundos porque los obligan desde la OTAN/UE/USA
> 
> Sin embargo los rusos parece que estén jugando al airsoft. Ayer el soldado con el casco jugando al escondite mientras los Ucros disparaban como locos al casco puesto en un palo, mientras el soldado ruso se descojonaba, increíble



Estos lo superan.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Bueno, están diciendo que el misil hipersónico ese se lo han tirado a cuatro granjas de pollos y buscando información por ahí veo que no es cierto en absoluto , el objetivo era un complejo militar soviético ubicado en los Cárpatos cerca de la frontera rumana ( Delatyn, oblast de Ivano-Frankisk) donde hay (o había) instalaciones y búnkers subterráneos donde almacenaban gran parte de las armas enviadas por occidente..



No se si te refieres a este en concreto.

Aquí ponen las coordenadas y todo.










Google: Google Maps









Me parece raro que los rusos mientan en una tonteria asi, de modo que quiza hubiese instalaciones subterraneas. Es solo una hipotesis. Aunque tambien es raro.


----------



## JAGGER (20 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La guerra restará 1,4 puntos al PIB de Europa y sumará 2 puntos a la inflación según la OCDE
> 
> 
> La OCDE realiza una primera estimación del impacto del conflicto. Considera que la recuperación no está en peligro aunque será más lenta. El impacto se canalizará principalmente por la subida de precios
> ...



Jajajaja, y Rusia abrió el mercado de valores?
Eres tonto, o qué.

No comprendes que Rusia va a caer al abismo ni siquiera cuando lo veas.


----------



## Demodé (20 Mar 2022)

Mins. 7:54-10.
Y casi la primera mitad del programa sobre Ucrania, y especialmente en ese minuto la politiica ucraniana previa antirrusa, contra la cultura rusa siendo superior culturalmente la producción ucraniana en ruso a en ucraniano, y contra el idioma ruso que lo ha prohibido para potenciar el ucraniano que es una mezcla de polaco, alemán y lenguas centroeuropeas de la época del Imperio Austro-Húngaro, lo de Ucrania lo compara (es casi idéntico) con _el discurso separatista catalán_ pero al revés, siendo un país independiente Ucrania expulsando a editoriales rusas de Ucrania, etc:


----------



## delhierro (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Supongo que habría que preguntarse porque los bálticos y otros vecinos han querido unirse a la OTAN también. Puede que Rusia también esté haciendo algo mal en sus relaciones internacionales, o que no haya sabido reconciliarse con sus antiguos estados vasallos.



Si hizo algo mal , muy mal. Retroceder cuando podia ganar. Los anglos no perdieron la oportunidad, los politicos de toda europa estan cogidos por las pelotas. Nosotros si que somos estados vasallos.

Nuestro presidente decide cambiar de opinión y molestar a Argelia que nos diferencia del resto de europeos al permitirnos una importación segura de gas. ¿ es tan subnormal ? Pues no, alguien en la embajada le ha dicho que lo haga. Los alemanes suicidan sus exportaciones, ¿ son imbeciles ? No, alguien el la embajada dio la orden.

Rusia, no queria más que el gas y un lugarcito pequeño en el mundo capitalista occidental. No se lo han permitido, delenda est Carthago, a muerte con ellos. Son los anglos joder. Nosotros somos la comparsa. Lo que ocurre es que Carthago esta hasta los cojones de retroceder y de tragar, son orgullosos, y si, pueden fundirnos a todos. Al final veremos un hongo atomico, con suerte solo uno o dos.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (20 Mar 2022)

Esto lo pensé hace unos días, que ya tardaban en sacar algo sobre Gulags 2.0


----------



## Impresionante (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Se que mi experiencia personal no va a valer de mucho porque pensara que es propaganda o sesgada. Pero he tenido la ocasion de hablar y chatear con pro rusos (ex pro rusos) de Melitopol y Mariupol que han dejado de serlo. Ojo, eso no significa que les rieran ni les rian las gracias a los extremistas de Azov, ni mucho menos. Pero simplemente han dejado de ser pro rusos, ni uno ni otro. Tampoco entiendo porque parece tan descabellado. Imagino que la gente del hilo que festeja destruir casas desde la comodidad de su raton y teclado en el zulo le impide ver que si destruyeran su propia casa o la de sus padres quizas no sea tan divertido. Internet y la distancia banalizan todo, y se ve como un partido de futbol y un videojuego, pero detras de esas fotos y videos hay nombres y apellidos que palpitan como nosotros.



Yo tengo un tío en Alcalá que ni es tío ni es nå


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

* OS VAN A ENGANCHAR PERO BIEN *




*ℕℕ ℝ*
@NeonRevolt

1h·
The shores of the Rubicon still await.

#DARKMAGA
​


----------



## urano (20 Mar 2022)

Menuda banda los rusos...


----------



## Strikelucky (20 Mar 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Para hacer eso que dices necesitan al doble de soldados y equipos y no los tienen sobre el terreno. Con las fuerzas actuales, tendran suerte si la proxima semana no pierden Jerson, las tropas al oeste del Dniper y la ciudad de Belgorod de propina.
> 
> Para invadir un pais tan grande como ucrania hacen falta alnmenos 300.000 tios de primera línea.




Al Ignore, aunque me guardo tu payasada de que los rusos pierdan una ciudad... para reírme el resto de mis días con semejante incongruencia.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

*EL PORTATIL DEL INFIERNO DEL HUNTER BIDEN
ESO PASA 

UCRANIA ES UN CENTRO DE TRAFICO DE MENORES MUJERES DROGAS ARMAS INFLUENCIA PODER Y TODO LO QUIERAS *









QUE EL PORTATIL DE HUNTER BIDEN ES TO MENTIRA

NEW YORK POST :

CONFIRAMADO: ES VERDA​


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Espero que con lo de "otros comedoritos" no te estés refiriendo a mi. Yo solo intento aportar información no sesgada, equidistante, que nos ayude a interpretar este conflicto y formarnos una opinión equilibrada. Voy a intentar esmerarme más en ser un usuario útil para con mis conforeros.
> Un saludo.



te incluyo a ti tambien, si te sientes aludido es tu problema



Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Supongo que habría que preguntarse porque los bálticos y otros vecinos han querido unirse a la OTAN también. Puede que Rusia también esté haciendo algo mal en sus relaciones internacionales, o que no haya sabido reconciliarse con sus antiguos estados vasallos.



Tratas de manipular de nuevo, tu no sabes que tras la caida del muro los senoritos de la otan hicieron un acuerdo con la urss luego rusia con la promesa (rota 5 veces) de no acercar a la otan a los paises vecinos en toda la frontera oriental (hacia europa) rusa, este acuerdo roto ha llevado a donde estamos ahora? parece que la pregunta que te he dejado ni lo has pensado, como se nota que eres imbecil, o directamente prootan/nazi: te repito, te gustaria ver todas tus fronteras en espana rodeadas de ejercitos acumulandose detras de las mismas? esta es la razon por la que rusia no quiere que vea sus fronteras amenazadas o te hago un dibujo. Deja de decir tonterias


----------



## delhierro (20 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> 4. El Kinzhal se lanza desde el aire y el alcance indicado es aparentemente el alcance combinado del misil y el avión de transporte. Por lo tanto, es 2000Km cuando lo lleva el MiG-31K y 3000Km cuando lo lleva el Tu-22M3.



Esto ultimo creo que es al contrario el m-31 alcanza una velocidad superior, por lógica el misil tendra más alcance al partir con ella. Tambien tiene una altura de lanzamiento más alta creo.


----------



## Impresionante (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> te incluyo a ti tambien, si te sientes aludido es tu problema
> 
> 
> Tratas de manipular de nuevo, tu no sabes que tras la caida del muro los senoritos de la otan hicieron un acuerdo con la urss luego rusia con la promesa (rota 5 veces) de no acercar a la otan a los paises vecinos en toda la frontera oriental (hacia europa) rusa, este acuerdo roto ha llevado a donde estamos ahora? parece que la pregunta que te he dejado ni lo has pensado, como se nota que eres imbecil, o directamente prootan/nazi: te repito, te gustaria ver todas tus fronteras en espana rodeadas de ejercitos acumulandose detras de las mismas? esta es la razon por la que rusia no quiere que vea sus fronteras amenazadas o te hago un dibujo. Deja de decir tonterias



Esos acuerdos no sirven de gran cosa, papel mojado, tambien Rusia hizo uno con Ucrania en 1994 que le garantizaba no ser invadida tras desmantelar sus armas nucleares, y mira como le ha ido...










Ukraine war: what is the Budapest Memorandum and why has Russia's invasion torn it up?


Russia agreed in 1994 to respect Ukraine’s sovereignty and national borders in return for Kyiv agreeing to give up its nuclear arsenal.




theconversation.com


----------



## fulcrum29smt (20 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Bueno, están diciendo que el misil hipersónico ese se lo han tirado a cuatro granjas de pollos y buscando información por ahí veo que no es cierto en absoluto , el objetivo era un complejo militar soviético ubicado en los Cárpatos cerca de la frontera rumana ( Delatyn, oblast de Ivano-Frankisk) donde hay (o había) instalaciones y búnkers subterráneos donde almacenaban gran parte de las armas enviadas por occidente..
> 
> Como no soy un ejperto en armas modernas he buscado información sobre las prestaciones de un pepino de éstos y pego aquí el mejor resumen que he encontrado ....dicen por ahí que los generales otánicos están acojonados y no es para menos...
> 
> ...



Correcto, es lo que yo también he leido en distintas fuentes. El único dato que no es correcto es el alcance de 3.000 Km para el Tu-22M3, imposible que tenga más alcance el mismo misil si se lanza con menor altura y velocidad.


----------



## explorador (20 Mar 2022)

este actor se va a meter hasta el corbejón


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Igual podrias con 200.000 si tienes buena logistica, no te dispersas excesivamente y sobre todo lo machacas con aviacion, misiles, drones, etc. durante semanas haciendo que tus bajas al entrar sean casi inexistentes.



Había por ahí un cálculo de EEUU acerca de que para ocupar un país con cierta hostilidad a ser invadido había que tener un soldado por cada 20-50 habitantes. Para un país de 44 millones de habitantes ... un disparate.


----------



## JAGGER (20 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> te incluyo a ti tambien, si te sientes aludido es tu problema
> 
> 
> Tratas de manipular de nuevo, tu no sabes que tras la caida del muro los senoritos de la otan hicieron un acuerdo con la urss luego rusia con la promesa (rota 5 veces) de no acercar a la otan a los paises vecinos en toda la frontera oriental (hacia europa) rusa, este acuerdo roto ha llevado a donde estamos ahora? parece que la pregunta que te he dejado ni lo has pensado, como se nota que eres imbecil, o directamente prootan/nazi: te repito, te gustaria ver todas tus fronteras en espana rodeadas de ejercitos acumulandose detras de las mismas? esta es la razon por la que rusia no quiere que vea sus fronteras amenazadas o te hago un dibujo. Deja de decir tonterias



Jajajaja esta tía es tan burra que tiene de avatar un sirio que liquidó Putin.


----------



## Besarionis (20 Mar 2022)

torque_200bc dijo:


> En teoria tenian unos 2000 y hay que dejar una buena pila en reserva. Es facil que la dotacion destinada a la campaña de ucrania este al 25% o asi. No es porque sean rusos ojo, cualquier ejercito moderno los arsenales ordinarios los agota en 4-5 semanas maximo. A partir de ahi ya es economia de guerra y no se si los rusos han decidido dar el paso.



Pues yo sospecho que tienen cachivaches de todo tipo como para aburrir. 
Esto no es una improvisación, lo llevan preparando años, y me da que la economía no sé si de guerra pero de producir misiles como si fueran churros la pusieron en marcha en cuanto vieron que funcionaban como debían.


----------



## Impresionante (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Señor 300 muertos por día puedo decir que es incluso "Optimista" para los rusos no paro de ver dimitrys volados quemados despedazados y latas rusas quemadas por todos lados
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nuestros chatarreros en Ucrania ya serían millonarios, apuntando a Amancio Ortega.


----------



## vladimirovich (20 Mar 2022)

Mig29 dijo:


> Más de 300.000 diría yo. Yo no se que pretende Putin, pero creo que es evidente, a tenor de los hechos, que Ucrania no va a caer fácilmente y que los ucranianos van a luchar hasta el final, y más con todo el apoyo occidental que están recibiendo.
> Si plantean una operación limitada a la costa y la orilla oriental del Dnieper, puede que les llegue, pero para toda ucrania, poco me parece.



Nadie sabe que pretende Putin, nadie entiende el plan ( excepto el forero Zurullov), o si es que existe realmente un plan.

Eso a un forero de burbuja puede parecerle gracioso para dar juego a chanzas y tal.

Pero imagínate cual es el impacto que debe tener eso en la cabeza de un soldado Dmitry metido en un BMR en Ucrania en viaje a ninguna parte y solo esperando un javelin.

Es que lo de Z es algo absolutamente asombroso, es imposible hacerlo peor.


----------



## Discordante (20 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> este actor se va a meter hasta el corbejón



Podria cuadrar con los analisis militares que han salido estos dias de que la ofensiva Rusa en el norte y este esta totalmente estancada y estan trayendo reservistas de otras partes porque los primero grupos en entrar en combate rondan ya el 15% de bajas (en el 25% se considera que ese grupo esta desactivado).

En vez de esperar a que lleguen del resto del pais, equiparlos y distribuirlos hasta los frentes le venga mejor usar a Bielorrusia que tiene las fuerzas y la logistica intactas.

Obviamente esto seria una escalada en el conflicto brutal y es posible que entonces si haya fiesta OTAN. Si juegan esa carta Bielorrusa es que estan desesperados.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> No me jode, me hace reír....



Jajaja Jajaja Jajaja Jajaja 

Es un puto Iskander, dejaos de soñar.


Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> No se si te refieres a este en concreto.
> 
> Aquí ponen las coordenadas y todo.
> 
> ...


----------



## crocodile (20 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Esto es lo que financia USA/OTAN y apoyan descerebrados en este foro


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (20 Mar 2022)

Mas información sobre el objetivo atacado por el misil Kinzhal.

t.me/boris_rozhin/34198

"Es una de las primeras cuatro Bases Centrales de Almacenamiento de Armas Nucleares, también conocida como "Objeto 711" o Ivano-Frankivsk-16. Se puso en funcionamiento en 1955. Se encuentra en el desfiladero de los Cárpatos; el arsenal en sí está ubicado en trabajos mineros con una o más entradas desde la superficie. La distancia a la superficie de la tierra es de varias decenas o cientos de metros. Aquí hay un ejemplo de un objeto similar en Crimea, que se encargó simultáneamente con Ivano-Frankivsk.

Cerca, en la superficie, hay una estación de tren separada, un helipuerto para la entrega de emergencia de municiones especiales a las tropas, una ciudad militar, un hospital, un patio de armas, una unidad doméstica, un depósito de combustible, etc.

En 1993, las armas nucleares fueron transportadas a Rusia, y la instalación en sí fue renombrada como el 136º Centro de Suministro de Misiles y Municiones. En 2018, se convirtió en el lugar de despliegue permanente de los batallones de asalto de montaña 108 y 109 de la 10ª brigada de asalto de montaña separada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. El arsenal subterráneo, a juzgar por raras fotografías, no fue abandonado, está en un estado más o menos vivo.

El objeto tiene protección antinuclear y no puede ser destruido por municiones convencionales. No conocemos las capacidades de la "Daga", pero podemos suponer que con un golpe preciso dentro del perímetro del suelo del arsenal, al menos los edificios de cobertura pueden colapsar, las galerías de entrada pueden dañarse. Las municiones, si se almacenan en un arsenal minero, pueden no haber detonado, pero el acceso a ella puede ser difícil debido a la destrucción en la superficie.

Coordenadas del objeto para autoestudio:

⁃ El perímetro principal (conocido como búnker-515): 48°30'59"N 24°34'50"E

⁃ Presumiblemente, el primer arsenal, la parte antigua del objeto: 48°30'46.04"N 24°31'9.50"EPD

: El comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania confirma la detonación de municiones en Delyatin.

O la Daga era muy poderosa, o el arsenal subterráneo no estaba en la mejor forma, o la munición estaba afuera, y no en la montaña".


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Nadie sabe que pretende Putin, nadie entiende el plan ( excepto el forero Zurullov), o si es que existe realmente un plan.
> 
> Eso a un forero de burbuja puede parecerle gracioso para dar juego a chanzas y tal.
> 
> ...




*ZURULLOV*


----------



## delhierro (20 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Había por ahí un cálculo de EEUU acerca de que para ocupar un país con cierta hostilidad a ser invadido había que tener un soldado por cada 20-50 habitantes. Para un país de 44 millones de habitantes ... un disparate.



Ucrnaia teno tiene 44 millones ni de coña. Desde que llego el capitalismo aquello pierde millones de habitantes ( sera un holomor de esos supongo ) todos los años. Empezaron con 52 , y deben andar por menos de 40, de esos un par de millones al menos estan en las republicas independientes, en Crimea habia otro par de ellos etc.... Calculo unos 35. Se han pirado otros 3 m. si nos creemos las noticias......en 3 semanas. En fin que no son tantos.

Putin me da que miente poco, el tio no tiene intención ni de quedarse con nada fuera de las republicas ni de cambiar el regimen ucraniano. Solo desnazificar y destruir el ejercito y la capacidad de producción de armas potentes. ¿ es una buena estrategia ? seguramente no, pero es la que concuerda con el diseño de la operación. Claro los yanquis venden que iban a llegar hasta polonia y que no pueden. Pero me da que nunca ha sido la idea de Putin.


----------



## Kluster (20 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Vivah la demokraziah. Lucharemoh hajta la muerteh para preservah loj valoreh oksidentaleh.


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Esos acuerdos no sirven de gran cosa, papel mojado, tambien Rusia hizo uno con Ucrania en 1994 que le garantizaba no ser invadida tras desmantelar sus armas nucleares, y mira como le ha ido...



No ser invadida siempre y cuando no pase todo lo que ha pasado hasta ahora te lo repito: intento de golpe de estado, desestabilización politica al estilo siria, intento de entrar en la otan, se descubren que tienen laboratorios quimicos en este hilo ya hay varias referencias y el propio Lavrov hablo de esto directamente acusando a usa de este peligro y la puta de Nuland reconociendo su preocupacion por que Rusia incaute todo el tinglado que han montado, la propia guerra desde el 2014. Putin aunque no me gusta su forma de manejar el cotarro, tuvo paciencia con los acuerdos de Minsk rotos por los putos nazis titeres de la CIA/Usa/Otan en los momentos previos a su intervencion o invasion militar en ucrania y las provocaciones militares el 22 de febrero de este ano han terminado por acabar con la paciencia del monje. Lógico, pero el acuerdo, ademas del acuerdo de Minsk, del 94 quien lo rompió desde el minuto 1 en el 2014 hasta hoy? el gobierno titere nazi, y ha tenido que pasar 8 anos, no me cuentes milongas.


----------



## katiuss (20 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Estos son unos maleducados. Que pillen ejemplo de los compañeros chechenos, que cada vez que pillan a alguien con vida le pone un plan de pensiones y le invitan a te con pastas...


----------



## fulcrum29smt (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> A mi me parece la opcion mas correcta. Es lo que decia @Pinovski aunque @eL PERRO esta en contra porque dice que puede ser usada como un arma. Yo entiendo que hayan intentado reducir el impacto del ruso y su cultura, por miedo a ser canalizados por Moscu a traves de ahi. Pero a cambio han logrado mal rollo en el pais que igualmente ha sido aprovechado por Rusia. Pienso que esta invasion ha demostrado que se puede ser rusofono y patriota ucraniano que resiste y rechaza la invasion, el nacionalismo ucraniano es mucho mas maduro que en 2014, asi que para mi seria un error seguir negando a los rusofonos.
> 
> No se si ha sido por la invasion, pero tambien me ha dado la sensacion que esos mapitas que dividian Ucrania en dos nos han dado una vision exagerada de que media Ucrania se lanzaria a abrazar a los soldados rusos.



Tu no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas, no has seguido el confllicto desde el 2014 y bajo tu apariencia buenista con los rusofonos solo demuestras ser un jodido IGNORANTE o un iluso MAYÚSCULO. 

Pd. Se puede ser las 2 cosas.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Tu no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas, no has seguido el confllicto desde el 2014 y bajo tu apariencia buenista con los rusofonos solo demuestras ser un jodido IGNORANTE o un iluso MAYÚSCULO.
> 
> Pd. Se puede ser las 2 cosas.




Apariencia buenista con los rusofonos



Pero bueno... pero ¿porque debería de tener algo contra ellos? jajajaja. Si yo mismo soy rusofono.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

KALIBER | KALIBR | DAGA | MISIL HIPERSONICO | NIñO

zelensky | biden | epstein

trafico

#darkmaga | dark trump​


----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (20 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>




Y que a esta gente la
este apoyando Europa.....


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Jajajaja esta tía es tan burra que tiene de avatar un sirio que liquidó Putin.



la burra no era el antonio barcelo, que paso con el/ella? tu no eras el que puso una foto de un pueblo sirio diciendo que era de siria cuando era de un pueblo de granada anos atras? ...lo liquidaron tus amiguetes los narigudos tontolaba


----------



## la mano negra (20 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> El búnker ese de municiones era un depósito de bombas atómicas durante la Unión Soviética, es una demostración de la capacidad rusa.
> 
> Más detalles en el parte de hoy, cuando se publique, como comparación, este es un búnker similar en Crimea
> 
> ...



Para reventar ese búnker probablemente se podría haber hecho con un Iskander o con un Kaliber . No entiendo el que hayan empleado un misil tan valioso si no es porque quieren probarlo en combate real y han visto buena oportunidad en esta ocasión para hacerlo.


----------



## delhierro (20 Mar 2022)

Un cosa me ha parecido curiosa, el video del ataque con el misil esta grabado con lo que posiblemente sea un drone. Vale el misil ni lo ven llegar, ¿ pero el Dron ?

Al principio pense que el video era ilustrativo, dicen los medios que no. Pero no le veo sentido que desde el aire un bunque antinuclear tenga esos tumulos que se ven. Parece más un almancen fortificado pero no subterrano. Algo no me cuadra.



la mano negra dijo:


> Para reventar ese búnker probablemente se podría haber hecho con un Iskander o con un Kaliber . No entiendo el que hayan empleado un misil tan valioso si no es porque quieren probarlo en combate real y han visto buena oportunidad en esta ocasión para hacerlo.



Han quediro que los del otro lado vieran la explosión sin verlo llegar, como aviso.


----------



## Discordante (20 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Mas información sobre el objetivo atacado por el misil Kinzhal.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/34198
> 
> ...



El ataque parece que ha sido confirmado (que ha habido un ataque no que forma o con que medios) pero la cuestion es que el ministerio de defensa Ruso ha publicado una nota de prensa de ese ataque junto con un video y ese video se ha demostrado que es de otra zona de Ucrania y de hace tiempo lo cual resulta chocante a los analistas.


----------



## Seronoser (20 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Para saber lo que está pasando solo hay que coger un mapa de Ucrania divididas por regiones (Oblast) y sobreponer sobre ella el frente actual.
> 
> Entonces podréis saber que:
> 
> ...



No sabes ni escribir correctamente los nombres de las ciudades ucranianias, vas a saber sobre la ofensiva rusa   
Menudo parguela


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (20 Mar 2022)

Es como si todo el puto mundo occidental estuviese suplicando que su propia población se subleve…



_La inflación duele más si gana menos de $300K. Así es como se trata:

➡ Tomar el autobús
➡ No compre a granel
➡ Prueba lentejas en lugar de carne
➡ *Nadie dijo que esto sería divertido*

_


----------



## la mano negra (20 Mar 2022)

ankiugoodmorningankalacri dijo:


> Y que a esta gente la
> este apoyando Europa.....



Y eso es lo que podemos ver porque los propios nazis lo publican . A saber lo que no vemos pero de lo cual hay rumores por ahí circulando.


----------



## Seronoser (20 Mar 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Mala señal, parece ya están utilizando los carros de combate como mera artillería autopropulsada, como en Siria, su labor primaria de avanzar y romper el frente se vuelve muy complicada con la cantidad de armas anticarro que tiene hoy en día cualquier ejército de medio pelo como el ucranio.



Si el ejercito ucraniano es de medio pelo, como es el de:
Polonoa, Estonia, Lituania, Letonia, Hungría, Rumanía, Bulgaria, Alemania, Austria, Chequia, Eslovaquia, Eslovenia, Bosnia, Croacia, España o Portugal?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> No ser invadida siempre y cuando no pase todo lo que ha pasado hasta ahora te lo repito: intento de golpe de estado, desestabilización politica al estilo siria, intento de entrar en la otan, se descubren que tienen laboratorios quimicos en este hilo ya hay varias referencias y el propio Lavrov hablo de esto directamente acusando a usa de este peligro y la puta de Nuland reconociendo su preocupacion por que Rusia incaute todo el tinglado que han montado, la propia guerra desde el 2014. Putin aunque no me gusta su forma de manejar el cotarro, tuvo paciencia con los acuerdos de Minsk rotos por los putos nazis titeres de la CIA/Usa/Otan en los momentos previos a su intervencion o invasion militar en ucrania y las provocaciones militares el 22 de febrero de este ano han terminado por acabar con la paciencia del monje. Lógico, pero el acuerdo, ademas del acuerdo de Minsk, del 94 quien lo rompió desde el minuto 1 en el 2014 hasta hoy? el gobierno titere nazi, y ha tenido que pasar 8 anos, no me cuentes milongas.



No te falta razon, pero aun asi no me vale el tema de la invasion a gran escala. Si es que lo veo incluso perjudicial para los intereses de Rusia... Te cargas las relaciones con la sociedad y estado ucraniano durante años, les das material audiovisual para generar victimismo durante decadas, creas un precedente que va a romper cualquier tipo de reconciliacion con otros vecinos, y para colmo sanciones, tensiones internas dentro del pais, venderle trozos del pais a China, perdidas de material en tu ejercito y bajas humanas... Perdida de prestigio militar (sea real o no, esto es lo que va a decir)...

Veo mucho coste, y poco beneficio. Vale pongamos que:

1. Cambian el regimen. ¿Luego que? Los ucranianos tendran una democracia corrupta, pero estan acostumbrados a ir a votar para bien o para mal. No van a aceptar un titere puesto a dedo por un extranjero, al igual que ningun español aceptaria que Macron cuele a algun titere a dedo. Habría una gran insurgencia, en la que colaborarian los paises de la zona tambien. Para Rusia seria demasiado costoso sostener durante años un territorio rebelde de las dimensiones de Francia. No tiene sentido. 

2. Obligar a Ucrania a firmar otro tratado con sus exigencias. ¿Que garantias hay de que no se vuelva a cumplir en el futuro? los precedentes dicen que ninguna.

¿Que consigue realmente Rusia?


----------



## Kluster (20 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Es como si todo el puto mundo occidental estuviese suplicando que su propia población se subleve…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los Mass Mierda riéndose de la gente en su puta cara.

Que divertido todo.


----------



## Seronoser (20 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Yo conozco ambos casos: prorrusos que se emocionaron al entrar el ejército ruso, y otros que tenian amigos rusos, que estaban a favor de aquello de "somos paises hermanos" y ahora ni se hablan con rusos.
> Son cosas normales pero no menos tristes que traen los conflictos.



Han tenido suerte los rusos que tenían amigos no rusos que ahora no les hablan.
Han descubierto que Occidente no es de fiar, a las primeras de cambio. 

Rusia ha despertado del letargo.
Y en los próximos 50 años, nada será igual para Europa...y los europeos.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (20 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Esto lo pensé hace unos días, que ya tardaban en sacar algo sobre Gulags 2.0



A nivel informativo esto va a ser como Alepo en 2016. Mentira tras mentira, hasta que se imponga la verdad.


----------



## delhierro (20 Mar 2022)

ankiugoodmorningankalacri dijo:


> Y que a esta gente la
> este apoyando Europa.....



Y la verguenza del "periodismo", 0 en cualquier medio. Si llega a ser en la zona prorrusa ya estaría en la onu.


----------



## Nico (20 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Este tío es una basura de persona. Está preparando el escenario para quedarse con *para liberar a Europa del dominio anglosajón.*



Seguro que escribiste mal la frase, te la corregí para que quede bien como debe leerse.


----------



## Seronoser (20 Mar 2022)

el ejpertoc dijo:


> Tres cosmonautas rusos llegan a la Estación Espacial Internacional vestidos con los colores de Ucrania



Los occidentales ven los colores de ucrania por todos lados    
Lo mejor son los comentarios de los pardos españoles, pensando que realmente es así.

Joder, lo de España es de órdago y define muy bien por qué el país se está derroyendo de esa manera


----------



## Gotthard (20 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas.

1941-1943: 2,7 millones de civiles rusos, judios y gitanos asesinados por nacionalistas ucranianos*.




* Sabiamente asesorados por el Einsatzkommando de las SS en Ucrania.


----------



## vladimirovich (20 Mar 2022)

ankiugoodmorningankalacri dijo:


> Y que a esta gente la
> este apoyando Europa.....



Gracias a Putin.

Si el gnomo se hubiese limitado a atacar en el triángulo Azov-Kharkov-Donbass estaría ganando la guerra, la mayoría de los ucros pasarían de pelear, la opinión pública en el exterior lo vería "aceptable" y la interior entera la apoyaría...pero al atacar Kiev y el norte de Ucrania donde nadie entiende que hace ha conseguido poner a todo el mundo en contra, convertir a cada ucraniano en un cyborg y provocar la derrota militar más catastrófica en la historia de Rusia.

Pero el soplapollas quería demostrar que es la bomba, que hace las cosas a lo grande, impresionar a Xi, etc...

Y mira donde van a acabar, el y Rusia.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> El ataque parece que ha sido confirmado (que ha habido un ataque no que forma o con que medios) pero la cuestion es que el ministerio de defensa Ruso ha publicado una nota de prensa de ese ataque junto con un video y ese video se ha demostrado que es de otra zona de Ucrania y de hace tiempo lo cual resulta chocante a los analistas.





Chocante que los rusos mientan? 


Naaaaa. 


Chocante es que digan la verdad.


Son gitanos de piel clara.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

Respecto a los que creen que el Kinzhal es una especie de arma del Juicio Final, vamos a tratar de "desmitificarlo"...











Es interesante si, pero tampoco tiene nada de especial o de decisivo.


----------



## kelden (20 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El mérito de China es jugar mejor al juego capitalista a pesar de que ni era su juego, ni impusieron las reglas, sino que todo vino ya acordado. Lo que no van a dejar es que le hagan trampa cambiando las reglas a mitad de partida, como usualmente hacen los anglos. Por otra parte se me hace difícil que el bando occidental pueda competir eficazmente contra China, por el simple hecho de que ellos son algo "uniforme" y concentrado, mientras que EEUU-UE-OTAN-Japón-AUKUS-NZ están "diseminados" terrirotorialmente, son países con distintos idiomas y culturas.
> 
> También se me hace complicado imaginas que Polonia limite con China en un futuro a medio plazo, y que la única oportunidad de supervivencia de las democracias es que estas mantengan un nivel de vida y tecnológico superior a sus rivales totalitarios. En cuanto las democracias sean más débiles desaparecen de la Tierra. La única oportunidad de supervivencia de estas es que sencillamente ... se unan en lo político, económico y militar.



Esto no tiene nada que ver con "democracia" o "totalitarismo". De hecho lo que tenemos nosotros no es ni por asomo una "democracia". Es pura y simplemente el gobierno de los oligarcas en su propio beneficio. No me dirás tu que es normal que floren levante el teléfono y le paguen el fiasco del Castor o le rescaten las radiales madrileñas. No, esto no es democracia, eso es la ley del embudo.

Pero el tema va mucho más allá. En occidente los últimos 40 años han sido un chute de neolib en vena que ha producido no una sociedad sino un grupo de individuos que se dedican, básicamente, a mirarse el ombligo, a competir entre ellos como hienas hambrientas y a consumir libros de autoayuda ante el escarnio del fracaso ya que solo puede ganar uno y si no eres tu, algo habrás hecho mal. Nuestras sociedades no tienen un propósito colectivo más allá del dia a dia y de enriquecer a cuatro hijoputas. De sentimiento de pertenencia a algo ni te cuento.

Otra cosa es la sociedad rusa que propósito no se si tienen, pero sentimiento de pertenencia a algo más grande que ellos mismos como individuos si tienen. Saben quienes son. Ahí los oligarcas no pintan nada: coyunturalmente se te ha permitido vivir mejor que a los demás, pero ya sabes que lo mismo que vino se puede ir. Ya ves en que ha quedao el golpe de los oligarcas esperado en occidente, no? En nada, ninguno respira ni por el culo. Eso es herencia de la 2ª GM y del comunismo.

Los que si tienen las dos cosas, propósito y conciencia de si mismos, son los chinos. Son una cultura que ha perdurado durante 4.000 años. Es como si la cultura faraónica hubiera perdurado hasta hoy. Saben quienes son, de donde vienen y a donde van.

Ahora en occidente prosperan movimientos ultranacionalistas que intentan de algún modo imbuir esa conciencia de grupo, pero apelando a valores negativos. No en el sentido de mejorar tu y si en el sentido de "enfrentarte a" de "culpar a" otro de tus propios errores y carencias. Construir tu identidad "contra alguien". Cuidao con eso que en vez la democracia patatera que tenemos acabamos con nuestros particulares batallones AZOV apatrullando las ciudades. Los Salvinis, Abascales, Trumps, Lepens y demás desaprensivos tienen más peligro que una caja bombas.


----------



## Gotthard (20 Mar 2022)

el ejpertoc dijo:


> Tres cosmonautas rusos llegan a la Estación Espacial Internacional vestidos con los colores de Ucrania



Que va, van asi vestidos para apoyar a los indepes catalanes, la larga mano de Puigdemont llega mas lejos de los que creemos.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Apariencia buenista con los rusofonos
> 
> 
> 
> Pero bueno... pero ¿porque debería de tener algo contra ellos? jajajaja. Si yo mismo soy rusofono.



Ya de profesión Rusofono y desadaptado dimensional, buena mezcla.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (20 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> El ataque parece que ha sido confirmado (que ha habido un ataque no que forma o con que medios) pero la cuestion es que el ministerio de defensa Ruso ha publicado una nota de prensa de ese ataque junto con un video y ese video se ha demostrado que es de otra zona de Ucrania y de hace tiempo lo cual resulta chocante a los analistas.



He visto un vídeo al parecer grabado con un dron pero tiene que ser de otro lugar porque ese objetivo está a 500 km de la posición rusa mas cercana y que yo sepa no hay drones con esa autonomía...


----------



## Kreonte (20 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Creo que no hace falta apuntar que es castigo por delinquir.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (20 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> El puto asterriscos apareció ya estan todos los putinazis y como siempre poniendo muertos rusos para que los vean sus familias el hijo de la gran puta
> 
> Esto es para la escoria prootan sionazi que dicen que hay muchos refugiados yendo para europa, pues tambien muchos huyen para la zona prorusa y a rusia



Señor son los rusos quienes controlan la "Evacuación" los llevan a al Dombass para hacer con ellos sus típicos negocios de trata de personas y esclavitud "negocio" muy usual en las mafias rusas 




Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Las bajas rusas se están saliendo de madre, los ucranianos tratarán de canjearlos por prisioneros de este país. Según la inteligencia militar de EEUU Rusia sufre 300 KIA´s diarias, un ritmo frenético e insostenible. Quizás por eso están buscando mercenarios extranjeros por todo oriente medio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Usted que preguntaba por Kharkov =

Los rusos perdieron todos los puntos que controlaban en Kharkov inicialmente todo el sur y oeste de la ciudad están asegurados por el momento si es que en realidad llegaron a controlar algo. 










Focus in dijo:


> que aprovechen y le pongan un poco de ketchup , con eso tienen una buena parrillada para la cena



Si se agota la comida en el asedio no habrá otra opción

Aunque los rusos quieren terminar lo antes posible con Mariupol están lanzando todo a lo bestia desesperadamente esto puede ser una señal que=

+Renunciaron a Kharkov y Kiev 
+Viene una clara guerra mas estática

Si planearan una guerra de maniobras rápida hubieran solo rodeado Mariupol y seguir avanzando en 1944 Rokossovsky en Bielorrusia solo rodeo las llamadas "ciudades fortaleza" y siguió avanzando luego estas se rindieron sin necesidad de pegar un tiro 

No tiene sentido perder tantos soldados, blindados y tanques para tomar una ciudad que ya esta condenada, solo rodeala y concentra tu esfuerzo en zonas de mayor importancia pero bueno que siga como va esta haciendo todo lo que no se debe hacer por eso valen madres.






Ojo se puede establecer con gran facilidad guerra de guerrillas de alta letalidad en las zonas que "Controla" se le somete a otra hemorragia adicional


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Y eso es lo que podemos ver porque los propios nazis lo publican . A saber lo que no vemos pero de lo cual hay rumores por ahí circulando.



cuando lo subi aqui

lo pusieron en modo privado

no se si habra sido por verlo como una derrota o algo

este es
​


----------



## vladimirovich (20 Mar 2022)

Si, más o menos como los rusos.

El problema es que Ucrania está en su suelo y tiene millones de tíos dispuestos a palmar.

Rusia solo tiene su limitado ejército profesional, del que ya ha perdido más de un 10%, para continuar la guerra dentro de unas semanas necesitará tirar de quintos...y a ver cuánto aguanta devolviendo 500 chavales de 18 años muertos en bolsas de plástico cada dia a sus madres.

Para salir de esta Putin va a tener que entregarle a Ucrania, Crimea + Donbass + 25 años de gas gratis.


----------



## Nico (20 Mar 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Para reventar ese búnker probablemente se podría haber hecho con un Iskander o con un Kaliber . No entiendo el que hayan empleado un misil tan valioso si no es porque quieren probarlo en combate real y han visto buena oportunidad en esta ocasión para hacerlo.




A veces son "avisos" que se leen *en otros sitios y de otros modos diferentes*.

Es como decir -por ejemplo-: _Sigan molestando y ya van a ver lo que les ocurre_, o algo por el estilo a "_alguien_".


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Gracias a Putin.
> 
> Si el gnomo se hubiese limitado a atacar en el triángulo Azov-Kharkov-Donbass estaría ganando la guerra, la mayoría de los ucros pasarían de pelear, la opinión pública en el exterior lo vería "aceptable" y la interior entera la apoyaría...pero al atacar Kiev y el norte de Ucrania donde nadie entiende que hace ha conseguido poner a todo el mundo en contra, convertir a cada ucraniano en un cyborg y provocar la derrota militar más catastrófica en la historia de Rusia.
> 
> ...



Pues espérate a que acabe la "operación especial".

Tendrá sus dos provincias, pero en frente habrá una Ucrania a la que Occidente enterrará en pasta y a un Zelensky que será todo un héroe de presidente.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

*ARCHI 113*
cinematic

3:21 a. m. · 19 mar. 2022·Archillect













​


----------



## Kluster (20 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Creo que no hace falta apuntar que es castigo por delinquir.



Lo típico en cualquier país democrático europeo.

Esta mañana he ido a comprar el pan y me he cruzado con 3 tíos atados a un poste.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

En los canales de OSINT lo del Kinzhal no está colando


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Respecto a los que creen que el Kinzhal es una especie de arma del Juicio Final, vamos a tratar de "desmitificarlo"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con lo que les gusta a nuestros tarados eso del pensamiento mágico, no haga estas cosas, por Dios, equivale a pinchar el globo a un crío.


----------



## Don Pascual (20 Mar 2022)

Ojo que los americanos se "mueven." Si con esto Putin no desiste, no se yo ya...


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> No te falta razon, pero aun asi no me vale el tema de la invasion a gran escala. Si es que lo veo incluso perjudicial para los intereses de Rusia... Te cargas las relaciones con la sociedad y estado ucraniano durante años, les das material audiovisual para generar victimismo durante decadas, creas un precedente que va a romper cualquier tipo de reconciliacion con otros vecinos, y para colmo sanciones, tensiones internas dentro del pais, venderle trozos del pais a China, perdidas de material en tu ejercito y bajas humanas... Perdida de prestigio militar (sea real o no, esto es lo que va a decir)...
> 
> Veo mucho coste, y poco beneficio. Vale pongamos que:
> 
> ...



Este tio, como para ser "rusófono" no me lo trago, o no se entera o esta intentando tomarme por tonta.
A ver "rusófono", ya te lo he explicado, ni los rusos ni putin querian esto entiendes? No les ha dejado salida. Entrar hasta el donbass sin más y dejar intacto los batallones nazis y ejercito urkonanzi en el resto de ucrania y dejar que hagan lo que estaban haciendo en secreto no resolveria el problema de seguridad para rusia, sigue habiendo peligro. Es la puta otan la que esta manejando (tratando de llevar a una guerra peor internacionalizádola),.

A los nanzis (tú ves que les importe a los ucranianos?) que han estado 8 anos dando por culo, les da igual el sufrimiento del pueblo ucraniano. Esta guerra no empezó en febrero del 2022 empezo en 2014.


----------



## la mano negra (20 Mar 2022)

Creo que el Alto Mando Ruso ha echado el freno y está tratando de ir con pies de plomo después de las primeras cabalgadas épicas de los primeros días de la intervención militar en Ucrania . No quiere correr riesgos innecesarios . Es por ello que está desarrollando un avance muy ordenado en todos los frentes sin romper la continuidad de la linea del frente y no mostrar salientes por ningún lado que los ucranianos puedan aprovechar para contraatacar . El frente de ataque se ve totalmente continuo y homogéneo en su recorrido y las grandes ciudades embolsadas que han quedado aisladas están siendo limpiadas a conciencia . Se están concentrando en esas tareas , lo cual , creo yo que es lo sensato. Una vez que limpien por completo Mariupol, Chernihiv y Járkov seguirán con el avance . La ofensiva se está convirtiendo en una apisonadora . En la zona del Dombás creo , sin embargo que podrían intentar embolsar a las fuerzas ucranianas fuertemente atrincheradas en el núcleo central en torno a la ciudad de Kramatorsk . Atacarlas de frente desde el este es algo que les tiene que estar costando bastantes bajas y mucho material .


----------



## Azog el Profanador (20 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Creo que no hace falta apuntar que es castigo por delinquir.



Un detalle que parece irrelevante es que en Ucrania se conforman con humillar públicamente a los delincuentes, en Siria les cortaban la cabeza directamente. Esa es una de las diferencias entre los europeos y la moronegrada.


----------



## Nico (20 Mar 2022)

Oye @*_* Рокоссовский si sigues metiendo esa mierda gore sin spoiler, pese a la estima que te tengo, no sólo te mando al ignore sino que te voy a reportar.

No puedes ser tan mierda tío. ¿Es que te va el gore o qué? 

Es una falta de respeto por la pobre gente -de ambos bandos- que está muriendo en algo sangriento y cruel como es toda guerra. Sé MAS RESPETUOSO de las víctimas, mierda.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Respecto a los que creen que el Kinzhal es una especie de arma del Juicio Final, vamos a tratar de "desmitificarlo"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acabas de descubrirlo, bienvenido hombre, pero encuéntrame un arma Occidental igual.


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Señor son los rusos quienes controlan la "Evacuación" los llevan a al Dombass para hacer con ellos sus típicos negocios de trata de personas y esclavitud "negocio" muy usual en las mafias rusas



Que negocios de trata personas? tu lo que eres es un hijo de puta


----------



## Discordante (20 Mar 2022)

Pocas me parecen. Del bando ruso se esta hablando de 200-300 muertes diarias. Heridos suelen ser de 3 veces ese numero. Si los Rusos estan sufriendo bajas (muertos + heridos) diarias de 800-1200 los Ucranianos deberian estar en numeros como poco similares y lo "logico"* es que sean mas.

*logico segun la teoria de que el atacante es superior.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

_Misiles Hipersonicos ¿ alien ?_








]









mas por el meme que por sea acertado la relacion de imagenes

lady di melania lady di daga misil hipersonico​


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> En los canales de OSINT lo del Kinzhal no está colando




En ningún foro militar cuelan estas patochadas, sólo en los círculos de indigentes mentales follarrusos.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> A los nanzis (tú ves que les importe a los ucranianos?) que han estado 8 anos dando por culo, les da igual el sufrimiento del pueblo ucraniano. Esta guerra no empezo en febrero del 2022 empezo en 2014.




Lo cierto es que pocas o ninguna denuncia han hecho sobre lo que ocurria en el Donbass. Sinceramente lo de esos grupos tipo Azov es un problema para Ucrania, para su suerte los medios occidentales lo tapan. El tema es que es una fuerza de choque que en estado de guerra parece que no estan dispuestos a erradicar. Quien sabe, quiza cuando termine la guerra logren disolverlo, o es un wishful thinking como decis ahi, no lo se. Pero mirad, solo teneis que ver lo que estan tardando en caer en Mariupol, provocando perdidas de material y bajas humanas a los rusos. 

Hace tiempo en Cosas Militares vi una entrevista a sus miembros, no les gusta Zelensky, saben "lo que es", y cuando acaben el problema (no creo que quede uno vivo) deben de solucionar ese otro problema. Imagino que la vision del gobierno es utilizarlos como carnaza, y hacer la vista gorda con sus crimenes.

Ojo, no lo apoyo, me limito a exponer esto.


----------



## Discordante (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> En los canales de OSINT lo del Kinzhal no está colando



Es que haber publicado ese video junto a la nota de prensa huele raro. Yo si creo que han usado un iskander lanzado desde altitud (un Kinhzal vamos) pero que el video es falso y lo han puesto de cara a la propaganda interna.

Ya hace tiempo, desde 2010 o asi, se dice que en Rusia el 75% de los mensajes son en clave interna.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Creo que el Alto Mando Ruso ha echado el freno y está tratando de ir con pies de plomo después de las primeras cabalgadas épicas de los primeros días de la intervención militar en Ucrania . No quiere correr riesgos innecesarios . Es por ello que está desarrollando un avance muy ordenado en todos los frentes sin romper la continuidad de la linea del frente y no mostrar salientes por ningún lado que los ucranianos puedan aprovechar para contraatacar . El frente de ataque se ve totalmente continuo y homogéneo en su recorrido y las grandes ciudades embolsadas que han quedado aisladas están siendo limpiadas a conciencia . Se están concentrando en esas tareas , lo cual , creo yo que es lo sensato. Una vez que limpien por completo Mariupol, Chernihiv y Járkov seguirán con el avance . La ofensiva se está convirtiendo en una apisonadora . En la zona del Dombás creo , sin embargo que podrían intentar embolsar a las fuerzas ucranianas fuertemente atrincheradas en el núcleo central en torno a la ciudad de Kramatorsk . Atacarlas de frente desde el este es algo que les tiene que estar costando bastantes bajas y mucho material .




Muy probablemente se lleven al menos la mitad de lo que querían, la cuestión es que mueran unos cuantos miles de rusos más, para desincentivar el ánimo de más excursiones carroñeros en el futuro.

Nuestra querida OTAN seguro que está trabajando en ello, y preparando algo realmente sabroso que va a hacer Historia en las madres de esos rusitos.

Todo de buen rollo e indirectamente, for sure!


----------



## HUROGÁN (20 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Señor 300 muertos por día puedo decir que es incluso "Optimista" para los rusos no paro de ver dimitrys volados quemados despedazados y latas rusas quemadas por todos lados
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay que enseñar a algún Ukro a escribir correctamente las Zetas para los montajes, son al revés.
Se equivocan por haber automatizado el hábito de pintarlas cruzadas así...


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Es que haber publicado ese video junto a la nota de prensa huele raro. Yo si creo que han usado un iskander lanzado desde altitud (un Kinhzal vamos) pero que el video es falso y lo han puesto de cara a la propaganda interna.
> 
> Ya hace tiempo se dice que en Rusia el 75% de los mensajes son en clave interna.





Propaganda para cuatro descerebrados que necesitan su droga rusa.


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Lo cierto es que pocas o ninguna denuncia han hecho sobre lo que ocurria en el Donbass. Sinceramente lo de esos grupos tipo Azov es un problema para Ucrania, para su suerte los medios occidentales lo tapan. El tema es que es una fuerza de choque que en estado de guerra parece que no estan dispuestos a erradicar. Quien sabe, quiza cuando termine la guerra logren disolverlo, o es un wishful thinking como decis ahi, no lo se. Pero mirad, solo teneis que ver lo que estan tardando en caer en Mariupol, provocando perdidas de material y bajas humanas a los rusos.
> 
> Hace tiempo en Cosas Militares vi una entrevista a sus miembros, no les gusta Zelensky, saben "lo que es", y cuando acaben el problema (no creo que quede uno vivo) deben de solucionar ese otro problema. Imagino que la vision del gobierno es utilizarlos como carnaza, y hacer la vista gorda con sus crimenes.
> 
> Ojo, no lo apoyo, me limito a exponer esto.



Fue un problema para ucrania hasta que el 22 de febrero la cagaron, ya es un problema para rusia y actuó en consecuencia. Denuncias ha habido muchas y muy gráficas pero los presstitutes occidentales callan. Tu para ser rusófilo lo haces mal eh?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Fue un problema para ucrania hasta que el 22 de febrero la cagaron, ya es un problema para rusia y actuó en consecuencia. Denuncias ha habido muchas y muy gráficas pero los presstitutes occidentales callan. Tu para ser rusófilo lo haces mal eh?



Yo no soy rusofilo, he dicho que soy rusofono...


----------



## kelden (20 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Putin me da que miente poco, el tio no tiene intención ni de quedarse con nada fuera de las republicas ni de cambiar el regimen ucraniano. Solo desnazificar y destruir el ejercito y la capacidad de producción de armas potentes. ¿ es una buena estrategia ? seguramente no, pero es la que concuerda con el diseño de la operación. Claro los yanquis venden que iban a llegar hasta polonia y que no pueden. *Pero me da que nunca ha sido la idea de Putin.*



De joven debía dejar a la parienta siempre a medias ....


----------



## delhierro (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Respecto a los que creen que el Kinzhal es una especie de arma del Juicio Final, vamos a tratar de "desmitificarlo"...
> 
> Es interesante si, pero tampoco tiene nada de especial o de decisivo.




A ver : es un arma que hace obsoletas TODAS las defensas de la principal arma de control geopolitico de los EEUU, sus grupos de portaaviones. 

Solo con lo anterior ya puedes calcular si es decisivo. A eso le añades que pude colarse por cualquier defensa y atacar en tierra y que tiene capacidad nuclear. Pues si es ESPECIAL, muy especial.

Hay que ser muy fanatico para no ver lo evidente, pero en fin cada quien , es cada cual.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> A veces son "avisos" que se leen *en otros sitios y de otros modos diferentes*.
> 
> Es como decir -por ejemplo-: _Sigan molestando y ya van a ver lo que les ocurre_, o algo por el estilo a "_alguien_".



Jojojo poco miedo ya, si el primer día el enano estaba amenazando con tirar las nukes.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

0:20
⚡Attacks on Kharkov, right now
50.7K views
22:01


----------



## Discordante (20 Mar 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> Hay que enseñar a algún Ukro a escribir correctamente las Zetas para los montajes, son al revés.



Pon un espejo a la imagen anda.


----------



## LetalFantasy (20 Mar 2022)

Valenciano viviendo en Moscú, el canal está muy bien.


----------



## kelden (20 Mar 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Para reventar ese búnker probablemente se podría haber hecho con un Iskander o con un Kaliber . No entiendo el que hayan empleado un misil tan valioso si no es porque quieren probarlo en combate real y han visto buena oportunidad en esta ocasión para hacerlo.



Porque están todos vacunaos y para lo que les queda en el convento se cagan dentro ....


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> A ver : es un arma que hace obsoletas TODAS las defensas de la principal arma de control geopolitico de los EEUU, sus grupos de portaaviones.
> 
> Solo con lo anterior ya puedes calcular si es decisivo. A eso le añades que pude colarse por cualquier defensa y atacar en tierra y que tiene capacidad nuclear. Pues si es ESPECIAL, muy especial.
> 
> Hay que ser muy fanatico para no ver lo evidente, pero en fin cada quien , es cada cual.




Ok, ok... Entonces cerramos el hilo y damos la guerra por terminada supongo...


----------



## vettonio (20 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Ojo que los americanos se "mueven." Si con esto Putin no desiste, no se yo ya...



El nota está mas cerca de volver al árbol, que de mantener una postura erecta  erguida.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

1.8K viewsThe Real Kim Shady, 21:45
__

_ 
_ 
The Real Kim Shady_*™️*_

Forwarded from  Aquila
0:21
_*⚡*_ Russian forces have also now started using Thermobaric TOS-1 Missile systems in Ukraine


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Yo no soy rusofilo, he dicho que soy rusofono...



lo mismo da por un error tipografico, venga sigue haciendo de "rusofono" y no te olvides de que estas en rusia menudo cuento tienes


----------



## Nico (20 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> y provocar la derrota militar más catastrófica en la historia de Rusia.




1) Realmente no se nota mucho que vayan perdiendo.  

2) *El mundo está siendo REDISEÑADO frente a tus ojos... y a un coste mínimo*. Nada será como era. La Agenda 2030 quizás ya ni exista. Las alianzas y zonas de influencia mundiales se han modificado. La ECONOMIA MUNDIAL ya es otra cosa y ni te cuento el control FINANCIERO ANGLOSAJON en qué cajón de basura se encuentra en estos momentos.

3) Rusia, internamente, *ya es "otra Rusia".* China *ya es "otra China"*. Todo el diseño del tablero global trabajosamente elaborado por EE.UU. ha dejado de existir... más rápido aún que el avance ruso.

4) En USA tienes la gasolina *a U$S 7 el galón* y en Europa *a 2 euros o más el litro*. Ya me dirás cuan "larga" puede ser esta guerra y a quién afectará.

Yo diría *que el GANADOR ESTRATEGICO de este conflicto ha sido RUSIA (ya ganó)* y ahora viene *la ganancia TACTICA de resolver el tema de Ucrania* que, al lado de lo que acabo de mencionarte es como el vuelto chico que te dejas en el mostrador cuando vas al bar. 

¿Es que no te has dado cuenta que ahora *VIVES EN OTRO MUNDO DIFERENTE*?


----------



## Kluster (20 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Aunque los rusos quieren terminar lo antes posible con Mariupol están lanzando todo a lo bestia desesperadamente esto puede ser una señal que=
> 
> +Renunciaron a Kharkov y Kiev
> +Viene una clara guerra mas estática



Seguramente los rusos han querido finiquitar Mariupol lo antes posible para tener despejado un corredor por toda la costa sur de Ucrania, apuntando hacia Odessa.

Kiev y Kharkov las mantendrán bajo asedio pero no entrarán de momento.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


>



Otro gilipollas con nick en inglés.


----------



## kelden (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Respecto a los que creen que el Kinzhal es una especie de arma del Juicio Final, vamos a tratar de "desmitificarlo"...
> 
> 
> 
> Es interesante si, pero tampoco tiene nada de especial o de decisivo.



El Kinzhal ese es una buena herramienta de trabajo que te facilita ciertas tareas difíciles. Por ejemplo, fundir un grupo naval de ataque yanki desde el salón de tu casa. Ya lo podían hacer con misil balístico y ojivas atómicas, pero así genera menos controversia.

En esta guerra no sirve pa'na, solo para sacarlo a pasear y que lo vea todo el mundo.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> lo mismo da por un error tipografico, venga sigue haciendo de "rusofono" y no te olvides de que estas en rusia menudo cuento tienes













Y no incluye a todos los migrantes de todos los paises...

Que lo de rusofono no lo decia por tener mas o menos razon eh XD, era solo un detalle sin mas. Porque estas empeñado en que soy anti rusofono o no se que.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> 1) Realmente no se nota mucho que vayan perdiendo.
> 
> 2) *El mundo está siendo REDISEÑADO frente a tus ojos... y a un coste mínimo*. Nada será como era. La Agenda 2030 quizás ya ni exista. Las alianzas y zonas de influencia mundiales se han modificado. La ECONOMIA MUNDIAL ya es otra cosa y ni te cuento el control FINANCIERO ANGLOSAJON en qué cajón de basura se encuentra en estos momentos.
> 
> ...



Jaajjajajajajajaja Jaajjajajajajajaja Jaajjajajajajajaja y este tarado de donde salió? 

Es el que le escribía los discursos a Castro?


Hala que te vayas a cagar por ahí, cerdo comunista.


----------



## delhierro (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Ok, ok... Entonces cerramos el hilo y damos la guerra por terminada supongo...



La guerra es una cuestión POLITICA. No se cual son los terminos de la victoria para el que empezo esta operación. Así que no se cuando la puede dar por terminada con la victoria.

El arma es especial muy especial, las armas especiales DAN VENTAJA, pero por encima de todo estan las nucleares. Ningun bando puede ganar, pero los rusos estan dispuestos a EMPATAR. Ya lo dije en 2014, los anglos quieren ganar sin luchar, no entraran en batalla. Y no han entrado. Si los rusos son unos mierdas y jaja y jeje....pero 30 paises de un pacto militar mundial se mantien LEJOS ladrando bajito.

Putin no entro en el 2014, pensaba que los anglos razonarian y frenarian. Ahora ha entrado, y los anglos no entran pero siguen enredando, si llama a la movilización y ataca con todo claro que desintegra los 2/3 de lo que queda de ucrania en nada. NO QUIERE, joder. Querian ser nuestro compi. Al final , vamos a crear un Stalin, y luego lloraremos dicendo que es mu mu mu malote.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

​  
Archillect @archillect​ 40m

​ 


Mar 19, 2022 · 11:14 PM UTC


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Acabas de descubrirlo, bienvenido hombre, pero encuéntrame un arma Occidental igual.





Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Respecto a los que creen que el Kinzhal es una especie de arma del Juicio Final, vamos a tratar de "desmitificarlo"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No aparece ni el S-500. ni el S-550









S-500 missile system - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org












¿Qué es exactamente el sistema de defensa antiaérea S-550?


Internet está plagado de teorías conspirativas sobre la finalidad real del sistema de defensa aérea S-550. Hemos preguntado a expertos militares cuáles son las más realistas.




es.rbth.com


----------



## Honkler (20 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Ojo que los americanos se "mueven." Si con esto Putin no desiste, no se yo ya...



Me he puesto colorado y todo


----------



## El amigo (20 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pues Argelia verá .... tendrá que ver que le renta más: vender toda esta temporada, que será larga, gas al doble de lo normal o ponerse estupendos con el sáhara. Yo creo que querrán estar ahí cuando Putin nos cierre el grifo. Los rusos tampoco les van a amenazar si nos venden. No son tan cafres y cortos de miras como los yankis.



Y qué opinión tienes del movimiento de Sánchez?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No aparece ni el S-500. ni el S-550
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seria mas interesante un grafico con el, si.


----------



## Marchamaliano (20 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Esto no tiene nada que ver con "democracia" o "totalitarismo". De hecho lo que tenemos nosotros no es ni por asomo una "democracia". Es pura y simplemente el gobierno de los oligarcas en su propio beneficio. No me dirás tu que es normal que floren levante el teléfono y le paguen el fiasco del Castor o le rescaten las radiales madrileñas. No, esto no es democracia, eso es la ley del embudo.
> 
> Pero el tema va mucho más allá. En occidente los últimos 40 años han sido un chute de neolib en vena que ha producido no una sociedad sino un grupo de individuos que se dedican, básicamente, a mirarse el ombligo, a competir entre ellos como hienas hambrientas y a consumir libros de autoayuda ante el escarnio del fracaso ya que solo puede ganar uno y si no eres tu, algo habrás hecho mal. Nuestras sociedades no tienen un propósito colectivo más allá del dia a dia y de enriquecer a cuatro hijoputas. De sentimiento de pertenencia a algo ni te cuento.
> 
> ...



Mis dieses


----------



## bigmaller (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Respecto a los que creen que el Kinzhal es una especie de arma del Juicio Final, vamos a tratar de "desmitificarlo"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He leido los tres primeros tweets


Hay que ser corto mental para decir lo que dices incluso leyendo solo lo que dicen los tweets.
Es tan sencillo como cojerte la puta wikipedia y ver lo que dicen esos tweets de mierda. Haciendo eso, como poco, cacho carne, deberias de decir que no entiendes nada.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

Archillect @archillect

3h






ALIEN​


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> He leido los tres primeros tweets
> 
> 
> Hay que ser corto mental para decir lo que dices incluso leyendo solo lo que dicen los tweets.
> Es tan sencillo como cojerte la puta wikipedia y ver lo que dicen esos tweets de mierda. Haciendo eso, como poco, cacho carne, deberias de decir que no entiendes nada.



Hablemos del Kinzhal pues, comentame, y veremos si entiendo o no. Y no voy a necesitar la Wikipedia.


----------



## Rikki-Tikki-Tavi (20 Mar 2022)

Hudson818 dijo:


> Perdón ¿MENA no es un término español? ¿Qué hace ese sueco usándolo? ¿Ya hemos hecho universal otro palabro?



En inglés se refiere a Middle East - North Africa (Oriente Proximo - Norte de Africa). Imagino que este acrónimo en ingles es usado con anterioridad, pero desconozco si el español copio el ingles o es pura casualidad.


----------



## Nico (20 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jojojo poco miedo ya, si el primer día el enano estaba amenazando con tirar las nukes.




Los modos en que se leen los "mensajes diplomáticos" o "bélicos" es diferente al modo en que juegas en un foro entre colegas. Tal como han explicado algunos, mostrar un "juguete" que deja obsoletos tus portaaviones (por caso), hace que los Generales de tu oponente se queden pensando en el consejo que dan a su Presidente en relación a cómo encarar el conflicto.

No es lo mismo tener tus portaaviones *a 500 kms de la costa en conflicto* que tener que llevarlos *a más de 3000 kms de distancia* para evitar que le pegue un bicho de estos.

Pero como digo, en un foro podemos ser todos "Generales del Teclado". en las Salas de Guerra los analistas suelen fijarse "en otras cosas" que nosotros no siempre vemos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Don Pascual (20 Mar 2022)

Ojead este escabroso hilo de twitter y veréis lo que es realmente el grotesco Régimen de Zelensky. Esto es lo que están defendiendo (a sabiendas) nuestros gobiernos .

Cientos de civiles han sido castigados por diversos motivos en Ucrania por grupos paramilitares y la Guardia Nacional. Imágenes fuertes. Torturas, abusos, humillaciones, incluso de niños y niñas.


----------



## Kluster (20 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Ojead este escabroso hilo de twitter y veréis lo que es realmente el grotesco Régimen de Zelensky. Esto es lo que están defendiendo (a sabiendas) nuestros gobiernos .
> 
> Cientos de civiles han sido castigados por diversos motivos en Ucrania por grupos paramilitares y la Guardia Nacional. Imágenes fuertes. Torturas, abusos, humillaciones, incluso de niños y niñas.



Nada, nada. Minucias.

Esto es democracia pura. Me lo ha dicho Borrell.


----------



## delhierro (20 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> 1.8K viewsThe Real Kim Shady, 21:45
> __
> 
> _
> ...



Hay zonas como las fabricas de Mariupol, o videos donde se ven fortificaciones ucranianas en donetsk donde no hay civiles, parece que se han dejado de tontadas y estan empezando a ponerse serios.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

ARCHI | ELON MUSK | SPACE X | 113 | 311 | PORCHE 911












8:55 p. m. · 18 mar. 2022

1:13 a. m. · 19 mar. 2022·Archillect 







​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

*ELON MUSK*

*WORKING IN THE MASTER PLAN 3 *

*COODINADO DO CON IL DONALDO PRESIDENTO *






40,000 FT









3:14 a. m. · 17 mar. 2022·Archillect










Zttps://t.me/QSRdecodes/11514








QSR decodes


SituatıonRoom¹⁷	https://truthsocial.com/@QSRdecodes




t.me




​


----------



## Nico (20 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jaajjajajajajajaja Jaajjajajajajajaja Jaajjajajajajajaja y este tarado de donde salió?
> 
> Es el que le escribía los discursos a Castro?
> 
> Hala que te vayas a cagar por ahí, *cerdo comunista.*




¿Pero es que tienes idea de cuál es mi posición?

Increíble 16 años en el Foro y Don Figaro *jamás leyó un post mío en el tema de Venezuela, Chile, Nicaragua, Cuba o España. O de temas económicos.*

En fin...


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Y no incluye a todos los migrantes de todos los paises...
> 
> Que lo de rusofono no lo decia por tener mas o menos razon eh XD, era solo un detalle sin mas. Porque estas empeñado en que soy anti rusofono o no se que.



pero te mola poner fotos de milicos rusos muertos eh? disimulas mal...rusofono, ruso, rusofilo lo que se te ocurra


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (20 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jojojo poco miedo ya, si el primer día el enano estaba amenazando con tirar las nukes.



hablando de eso, habría que ver si llegado el momento China les deja tirar un pepino a los rusos así como así, porque obviamente una respuesta dirigida al este de Rusia se la comen los chinos también, igual los chinos tienen preparado algo si los taraos estos se ponen nerviosos


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Ojead este escabroso hilo de twitter y veréis lo que es realmente el grotesco Régimen de Zelensky. Esto es lo que están defendiendo (a sabiendas) nuestros gobiernos .
> 
> Cientos de civiles han sido castigados por diversos motivos en Ucrania por grupos paramilitares y la Guardia Nacional. Imágenes fuertes. Torturas, abusos, humillaciones, incluso de niños y niñas.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> pero te mola poner fotos de milicos rusos muertos eh? disimulas mal...rusofono, ruso, rusofilo lo que se te ocurra







__





Ucrania ha llevado a cabo una limpieza de criminales de guerra sin precedentes en la Historia (y sigue en curso)


Seas de un bando o seas del otro no queda más remedio que admirarlo. A estos cobardes que se creen muy valientes bombardeando casas, abuelas y niños, dando órdenes a reclutas engañandos con hacer maniobras les va llegando su San Martín, lentamente, pero de forma inexorable. Cada tweet va a...




www.burbuja.info





¿Te refieres a los dos mensajes que puse en este hilo? hombre, no me parece nada gore tampoco... (Dos de los tres, son fotos en vida, y el otro en el suelo con la cara tapada) Pero si eres tan sensible lo retiro. No seria la primera vez que elimino algo a peticion de alguien. (Obviamente si es algo razonable). Como te he dicho, no escondo mi posicion en el conflicto, pero decir que soy anti rusofonos me parece exagerado, no vas a convencerme.


----------



## Don Pascual (20 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Nada, nada. Minucias.
> 
> Esto es democracia pura. Me lo ha dicho Borrell.




Soy un hombre ya mayor y he visto de todo en mi vida, pero el hilo que cito arriba me ha puesto literalmente la carne de gallina, joder, Ucrania no tiene nada que envidiar al ISIS, salvo que son rubios en vez de moros.

¿ Que coño estamos haciendo ayudando a esa basura.?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

Los soldados rusos estaban "genuinamente sorprendidos de que la gente les fuera hostil y seguían preguntando por qué no les gustaban a nadie", dicen los ucranianos atrapados detrás del frente


----------



## SanRu (20 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jaajjajajajajajaja Jaajjajajajajajaja Jaajjajajajajajaja y este tarado de donde salió?
> 
> Es el que le escribía los discursos a Castro?
> 
> ...



...pero si los comunistas son la UE y los EEUU. 

Me parece que no te estás enterando de nada de lo que realmente está pasando en el mundo desde la crisis de 2008.


----------



## kelden (20 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Y qué opinión tienes del movimiento de Sánchez?



No puede hacer otra cosa. Donde manda patrón no manda marinero. Es lo que hay. O éso o acabamos como Venezuela o Ucrania por desobedientes.


----------



## raptors (20 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Esto ya no es asi. Al menos tecnicamente (puede que conocimiento tengan pero llevar a la practica es otra cosa). Lo fue durante las primeras decadas de la guerra fria pero lo cierto es que los metales y aleaciones Rusas son hoy en dia poco valoradas en la industria. No es que sean malas pero no se usan para la industria de precision o armamentisca fuera de Rusia.



_ja ja ja..._ que pndejo...!! para poder hacer el misil khinsal.. *los rusos tuvieron que desarrollar un tipo especial de aleación...* porque los khinsal viajan a match14... y el mayor problema a esta velocidad... es el calor que tienen que resistir...

Para solucionar esto.. rusia desarrolló un tipo especial de aleación... aleación que todavía no tienen nadie en el mundo... ni siquiera Usa... Otro ejemplo son los motores (que tampoco Usa tiene) de sus cohetes... para estos motores también desarrollaron un tipo especial de aleación...

Y viene este stúpido del _"Discordante" _con su sonsonete de: _rusia no sabe construir aleaciones_.. * ja ja.. asi o mas empinado...*


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Mar 2022)

NO HACEN FALTA MISILES SUPERSÓNICOS NI INTERCONTINETANTES .

Las guerras son unas farándulas criminales para beneficio de los vendedores de armas .

Durante estas décadas millones de contenedores han entrado en Estados Unidos desde Rusia y China.
Una bomba nuclear cabe dentro de " una lavadora " .

A saber cuantas lavadoras nucleares hay instaladas en pisos alquilados por los espías chinos y rusos conectadas a internet para su detonación si hiciese falta .


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

*DIMITRI SPETNAZ
STORM*


​


----------



## bigmaller (20 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Soy un hombre ya mayor y he visto de todo en mi vida, pero el hilo que cito arriba me ha puesto literalmente la carne de gallina, joder, Ucrania no tiene nada que envidiar al ISIS, salvo que son rubios en vez de moros.
> 
> ¿ Que coño estamos haciendo ayudando a esa basura.?



Lo que nos mandan


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la mayoria de los post por un tal pinovsky y dos post tuyos meneando los muertos en la misma forma de postear, reconoce que estas usando multicuentas pinovsky y desadaptado Diarreico
pongo el link que has puesto en mi post por si se ocurre editar algo, puto nazi





__





Ucrania ha llevado a cabo una limpieza de criminales de guerra sin precedentes en la Historia (y sigue en curso)


Seas de un bando o seas del otro no queda más remedio que admirarlo. A estos cobardes que se creen muy valientes bombardeando casas, abuelas y niños, dando órdenes a reclutas engañandos con hacer maniobras les va llegando su San Martín, lentamente, pero de forma inexorable. Cada tweet va a...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Discrepante Libre (20 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Soy un hombre ya mayor y he visto de todo en mi vida, pero el hilo que cito arriba me ha puesto literalmente la carne de gallina, joder, Ucrania no tiene nada que envidiar al ISIS, salvo que son rubios en vez de moros.
> 
> ¿ Que coño estamos haciendo ayudando a esa basura.?



Cuando se sueltan a los perros de la guerra... es complicadisimo volverlos a meter en su jaula. Nunca debieron salir, no se hicieron por ninguna de las dos partes esfuerzos para que no salieran. Y lo malo es, que una guerra, es como una especie de patente de corso donde se cree que se puede hacer lo que a uno le venga en gana (aunque ya sabemos que incluso en tiempos de guerra hay unas mínimas normas), pero al parecer ni se cumplen.

Es una puta salvajada lo que está pasando. Y estoy, convencido, que ambos bandos están cometiendo actos deleznables y crimenes de guerra.
Que Ucrania sea el agredido no le exime, *NI UN ÁPICE*, de responder por los abusos cometidos contra quien sea.

Llamados de todo el mundo para pedir nominación de Zelensky al Premio Nobel de la Paz

Y que a ZORREQUETELENSKY se le quiera proponer para el nobel de la paz, es VOMITIVO y por cierto, no hay nada como la embriaguez
por patrioterismo cuartelero cutre y ramplón para tener a todo el populacho hipnotizado y sodomizado a tus ordenes que es lo que creo que le está pasando a la población un emborrachamiento de patrioterismo, que le está pasando factura.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> la mayoria de los post por un tal pinovsky y dos post tuyos meneando los muertos en la misma forma de postear, reconoce que estas usando multicuentas pinovsky y desadaptado Diarreico
> pongo el link que has puesto en mi post por si se ocurre editar algo, puto nazi
> 
> 
> ...



joder, ahora también soy nazi y multicuenta



algo más?

@Pinovski


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Los soldados rusos estaban "genuinamente sorprendidos de que la gente les fuera hostil y seguían preguntando por qué no les gustaban a nadie", dicen los ucranianos atrapados detrás del frente



la misma cara que les quedó a los alemanes cuando entraron los americanos en su país , en la llamada segunda guerra mundial.


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Los soldados rusos estaban "genuinamente sorprendidos de que la gente les fuera hostil y seguían preguntando por qué no les gustaban a nadie", dicen los ucranianos atrapados detrás del frente



Ah un reportero de telegraph estuvo hoy mismo en ucrania para preguntar a los rusos, hey os caen panes y ostias? lol Este tio es subnormal
pd: tu desde luego no eres teresa de calcuta, si quieres te pongo otro calificativo


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

Authentic Citizen

PUTIN Y EL USO DE LA FAMOSA

* CARPETA O SOBRE ROJO EN LAS FOTOS *

 ​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

No lo dira por la el programa " la quinta columna" xD si no por ya sabemos quienes

PUTIN
JFK
DISCURSO












The very word "secrecy" is repugnant in a free and open society; and we are as a people inherently and historically opposed to secret societies, to secret oaths and to secret proceedings. 






The President and the Press: Address before the American Newspaper Publishers Association, April 27, 1961 | JFK Library


Listen to the speech. View related documents. President John F. Kennedy Waldorf-Astoria Hotel, New York City April 27, 1961




www.jfklibrary.org





​


----------



## bigmaller (20 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> ja ja ja que pndejo... para poder hacer el misil khinsal.. *los rusos tuvieron que desarrollar un tipo especial de aleación...* porque los khinsal viajan a match14... y el mayor problema a esta velocidad... es el calor que tienen que resistir...
> 
> Para solucionar esto.. rusia desarrolló un tipo especial de aleación... aleación que todavía no tienen nadie en el mundo... ni siquiera Usa... Otro ejemplo son los motores (que tampoco Usa tiene) de sus cohetes... para estos motores también desarrollaron un tipo especial de aleación...
> 
> Y viene este stúpido con su sonsonete de: rusia no sabe construir aleaciones.. * ja ja asi o mas empinado...*



Y el guiado.... Y el control...... Nada nada... Un Iskander soltado en el aire.


----------



## kelden (20 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Hay zonas como las fabricas de Mariupol, o videos donde se ven fortificaciones ucranianas en donetsk donde no hay civiles, parece que se han dejado de tontadas y estan empezando a ponerse serios.



Este video me gusta:


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

@SAR1776Q  3 minutes ago July 2017 -


*70 Years Of US Funded CIA & Nazi Control Of Ukraine*



For 70 years the CIA has been working to undermine and occupy Ukraine, using paramilitaries, right wing Nazi groups, corrupt politicians and businessmen, coups, and covert warfare. 





SAR 1776Q​


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Ah un reportero de telegraph estuvo hoy mismo en ucrania para preguntar a los rusos, hey os caen panes y ostias? lol Este tio es subnormal



Por
Nataliya Vasilyeva, CORRESPONSAL EN RUSIA y Colin Freeman EN KIEV


Corresponsal - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


*Corresponsal* es un periodista que envía noticias habitualmente desde otra ciudad o desde el extranjero a una cadena de información, ya sea de prensa escrita, televisión o radio. La diferencia entre un corresponsal y un reportero es que el corresponsal suele residir en la ciudad o país extranjero y así investigar a fondo la noticia, mientras que el reportero es enviado para una cobertura temporal. Existen corresponsales especializados en diversos temas, como políticos o de guerra, entre otros.

También se utiliza la denominación para nombrar a una persona que es enviada al exterior o reside ahí, para realizar negociaciones de forma permanente y que mantiene comunicación con la entidad que lo envía.

También se usa la denominación en la actividad bancaria comercial internacional para referirse a un banco comercial domiciliado en otro país con el cual se mantienen relaciones de negocios internacionales debidamente resguardados por códigos y claves electrónicas.

También es la persona que medios nacionales utilizan para cubrir noticias en el territorio o país exclusivamente, esto en muchos casos sucede y luego envían equipo técnico del medio para la cobertura, dependiendo de la relevancia del asunto.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> la mayoria de los post por un tal pinovsky y dos post tuyos meneando los muertos en la misma forma de postear, reconoce que estas usando multicuentas pinovsky y desadaptado Diarreico
> pongo el link que has puesto en mi post por si se ocurre editar algo, puto nazi







__





Ucrania ha llevado a cabo una limpieza de criminales de guerra sin precedentes en la Historia (y sigue en curso)


Seas de un bando o seas del otro no queda más remedio que admirarlo. A estos cobardes que se creen muy valientes bombardeando casas, abuelas y niños, dando órdenes a reclutas engañandos con hacer maniobras les va llegando su San Martín, lentamente, pero de forma inexorable. Cada tweet va a...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (20 Mar 2022)

Joder, mira que suelo apoyar a Rusia en casi todos los frentes, pero este Tierra Azul mas tonto y no caga macho, hace quedar mal a cualquier pro ruso.


----------



## qbit (20 Mar 2022)

No sé si conocéis esta página:









News | Defcon Level Warning System


Defcon Level Warning System news articles.




www.defconlevel.com


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## SanRu (20 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Los modos en que se leen los "mensajes diplomáticos" o "bélicos" es diferente al modo en que juegas en un foro entre colegas. Tal como han explicado algunos, mostrar un "juguete" que deja obsoletos tus portaaviones (por caso), hace que los Generales de tu oponente se queden pensando en el consejo que dan a su Presidente en relación a cómo encarar el conflicto.
> 
> No es lo mismo tener tus portaaviones *a 500 kms de la costa en conflicto* que tener que llevarlos *a más de 3000 kms de distancia* para evitar que le pegue un bicho de estos.
> 
> Pero como digo, en un foro podemos ser todos "Generales del Teclado". en las Salas de Guerra los analistas suelen fijarse "en otras cosas" que nosotros no siempre vemos.



Fíjate si llevas razón que normalmente los EEUU ante cualquier conflicto manda su grupo de combate naval con su flamante portaviones. Ni una noticia sobre que alguno de sus portaviones esté yendo al mar negro desde que comenzó la guerra.

Fíjate si llevas razón que antes del conflicto eran habituales las noticias de barcos de los EEUU o UK que iban al mar negro. Ni una noticia de buques de guerra yendo al mar negro desde que comenzó la guerra.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

vernon nielsen  ​ 

 






*TIME STAMP 69 EN EL DE TRUMP = ¿ CHECKMATE ? ( ¿ TRUMP EN EL ROL DE "OFICIAL DE BANCARROTA" ?*








 

​ 
 ​ 
​ 
 ​ 




​


----------



## manodura79 (20 Mar 2022)

¿En serio ahora la discusión es que los rusos tienen una porquería de misiles? Vamos a ver, que han vaporizado dos acuartelamientos y la alarma no ha sonado en ninguna de las dos ocasiones. Lo que se tienen que preguntar los "expertos" es cómo lo hicieron.


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Por
> Nataliya Vasilyeva, CORRESPONSAL EN RUSIA y Colin Freeman EN KIEV
> 
> 
> ...



que te gusta vacilar el joputa este tirando del diccionario, técnicamente hablando no son periodistas (por definicion propia) son mercenarios de la otan, la que está en rusia, no sabes que el gobierno ruso ha aprobado una ley para castigar noticias falsas? lol. Del otro me lo creo....alli (kiev) no se aplica esa ley.
me parto


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

*Even some of the best AI software engineers in the world don’t realize how advanced Tesla AI has become*


----------



## Bartleby (20 Mar 2022)

China critica las «indignantes» sanciones occidentales contra Rusia y exige a la OTAN frenar su expansión 









China critica las «indignantes» sanciones occidentales contra Rusia y exige a la OTAN frenar su expansión


El viceministro de Exteriores, Le Yucheng, lamentó que el Kremlin se siente «arrinconado» por la Alianza



www.abc.es


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> que te gusta vacilar el joputa este tirando del diccionario, tecnicamente hablando no son periodistas (por definicion propia) son mercenarios de la otan, la que esta en rusia, no sabes que el gobierno ruso ha aprobado una ley para castigar noticias falsas? lol. Del otro me lo creo....alli no se aplica esa ley.
> me parto




No entiendo a que te refieres. Ese es un medio britanico ¿por que iba a ser castigado por Rusia? en sus fronteras como mucho lo prohibiran. ¿Pero en que iba a afectarle un medio britanico una ley rusa?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> No entiendo a que te refieres. Ese es un medio britanico ¿por que iba a ser castigado por Rusia? en sus fronteras como mucho lo prohibiran. ¿Pero en que iba a afectarle un medio britanico una ley rusa?







​waves​

broooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooootal

*EL ARCHI | MR POOL | Y TYLER *

se entienden xD o que

​


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (20 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> que te gusta vacilar el joputa este tirando del diccionario, técnicamente hablando no son periodistas (por definicion propia) son mercenarios de la otan, la que está en rusia, no sabes que el gobierno ruso ha aprobado una ley para castigar noticias falsas? lol. Del otro me lo creo....alli (kiev) no se aplica esa ley.
> me parto




Vamos a ver, subnormal. Eres un puto otanico haciendote pasar por pro ruso solo para dejar mal, no cuela tu gilipollez simulada


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> ​waves​
> 
> broooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooootal
> 
> ...




Tampoco entiendo que me intentas decir.


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> No entiendo a que te refieres. Ese es un medio britanico ¿por que iba a ser castigado por Rusia? en sus fronteras como mucho lo prohibiran. ¿Pero en que iba a afectarle un medio britanico una ley rusa?



lo digo por tu amiga la rusofona, rusa, rusofila que "trabaja" en moscuh, al otro no le tocan un pelo, bueno le puede caer un misilito o no...que no te hagas el gilipollas (bueno, lo eres mas bien)


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> lo digo por tu amiga la rusofona, rusa, rusofila que "trabaja" en moscuh, al otro no le tocan un pelo, bueno le puede caer un misilito o no...que no te hagas el gilipollas (bueno, lo eres mas bien)



No se a que te refieres. Bueno Tierra Azul, no tengo nada en contra tuyo, pero si me disculpas creo que dejo el "debate" aqui, me da la sensacion de que me va a llevar a un ciclo de respuestas y citas sin sentido.


----------



## bigmaller (20 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> China critica las «indignantes» sanciones occidentales contra Rusia y exige a la OTAN frenar su expansión
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues yo he oido en la sexta, que biden ha logrado que china diga que la gierra debe parar.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

*LA SPACE FORCE*
SI SE SACA ES PA USARLA









The Real Kim Shady™️


The Fake Kim Shady	Delighted American Thank you for your contributions to the channel.	❤️❤️❤️ GiveSendGo: https://www.givesendgo.com/Team17




t.me














​

human invasion​1218​960​160​​

​
jiji​1218​228​38​

BUENO LLEVAMOS DE "TORMENTA" DE ESAS AÑOS YA

LO que quiere decir creo es que le van a meter el hostiazo a twitter para elta de que si web 3.0 con BLOCKCHAIN

o que si w3 nosecuanto. dos modelos competitivos de sorberte los sesos basicamente​


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 Mar 2022)

Happy Mask Salesman dijo:


> Vamos a ver, subnormal. Eres un puto otanico haciendote pasar por pro ruso solo para dejar mal, no cuela tu gilipollez simulada



A ver pichafloja mira mis post y dime donde esta el otanismo, analfabeto te vas al puto ijnore, a pastar al campo


----------



## kelden (20 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Fíjate si llevas razón que normalmente los EEUU ante cualquier conflicto manda su grupo de combate naval con su flamante portaviones. Ni una noticia sobre que alguno de sus portaviones esté yendo al mar negro desde que comenzó la guerra.
> 
> Fíjate si llevas razón que antes del conflicto eran habituales las noticias de barcos de los EEUU o UK que iban al mar negro. Ni una noticia de buques de guerra yendo al mar negro desde que comenzó la guerra.



Solo la fragata del gili de psanchez ....


----------



## Discordante (20 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> ja ja ja que pndejo... para poder hacer el misil khinsal.. *los rusos tuvieron que desarrollar un tipo especial de aleación...* porque los khinsal viajan a match14... y el mayor problema a esta velocidad... es el calor que tienen que resistir...
> 
> Para solucionar esto.. rusia desarrolló un tipo especial de aleación... aleación que todavía no tienen nadie en el mundo... ni siquiera Usa... Otro ejemplo son los motores (que tampoco Usa tiene) de sus cohetes... para estos motores también desarrollaron un tipo especial de aleación...



Es cierto. Esa aleacion la hacen en Wakanda. Ademas son tan rapidos que ya no usan el match para medir su velocidad porque se queda corto. Usan velocidad warp...

28 de febrero... ¿De donde sacais a estos infraseres?


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> No entiendo a que te refieres. Ese es un medio britanico ¿por que iba a ser castigado por Rusia? en sus fronteras como mucho lo prohibiran. ¿Pero en que iba a afectarle un medio britanico una ley rusa?





Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Por
> *Nataliya Vasilyeva,** CORRESPONSAL EN RUSIA* y *Colin Freeman** EN KIEV*



Lo digo por esto tontin, tu comprension lectora es nula, mejor que no sigas haciendo el gilipollas intenta enganar a otros suerte.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

Why the West is reluctant to deny Russian banks access to SWIFT


Despite its punitive appeal, disconnection from the global messaging system may not have the intended effect




www.economist.com












THE ECONOMIST
MR POOL
SWIFT EXIT
STARLINK

NARRATIVAS​


----------



## kelden (20 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Pues yo he oido en la sexta, que biden ha logrado que china diga que la gierra debe parar.



Hoy he visto 10 minutos cenando y me ha hecho gracia el cirquillo que tienen montao ...


----------



## raptors (20 Mar 2022)

> ="Discordante"
> Asi es como se hacen las guerras urbanas entre ejercitos y cuando el atacante no tiene superioridad total.



*Ladren perros...!!* poco a poco se va ganando mas territorio...!! ja ja


----------



## Wein (20 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Fíjate si llevas razón que normalmente los EEUU ante cualquier conflicto manda su grupo de combate naval con su flamante portaviones. Ni una noticia sobre que alguno de sus portaviones esté yendo al mar negro desde que comenzó la guerra.
> 
> Fíjate si llevas razón que antes del conflicto eran habituales las noticias de barcos de los EEUU o UK que iban al mar negro. Ni una noticia de buques de guerra yendo al mar negro desde que comenzó la guerra.



los portaaviones de USA no pueden entrar al mar negro por un tratado, aunque tampoco lo necesitan


----------



## Bartleby (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## crocodile (20 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Xenofobia nazi y racista, Europa vuelve a su tradicional odio a los rusos, vuelven las reichwaffen.


----------



## SanRu (20 Mar 2022)

Wein dijo:


> los portaaviones de USA no pueden entrar al mar negro por un tratado, aunque tampoco lo necesitan



Ese tratado se limita a portaviones del tamaño de la clase Nimitz. No al restos de sus otros portaviones, de menor tamaño.

P.D: Si fueran tan cumplidores con los tratados (los EEUU) no estaríamos en esta situación, ya que la Otan jamás se hubiera expandido hacia el este.


----------



## Wein (20 Mar 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> ¿En serio ahora la discusión es que los rusos tienen una porquería de misiles? Vamos a ver, que han vaporizado dos acuartelamientos y la alarma no ha sonado en ninguna de las dos ocasiones. Lo que se tienen que preguntar los "expertos" es cómo lo hicieron.




eso ya pasaba en 1944-45 en Londres con las V2, evidentemente eran menos precisas. O los ataques a la bases americanas en 2020 que se entereraron porque quiso irán.


----------



## raptors (20 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Asi es como se hacen las guerras urbanas entre ejercitos y cuando el atacante no tiene superioridad total.



*Ladren perros...!!* poco a poco se va ganando mas territorio...!! ja ja


----------



## Evil_ (20 Mar 2022)

Este es el heroe que aguanta en Ucrania??????????????????????????????????


----------



## NEKRO (20 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Obviamente los operan los ucranios, son muy sencillos, hasta un orcorruso podría aprender a usarlos. Se pueden llevar varios en la mochila. Se despliegan eyectándolos desde un tubo y se guian con un mando parecido al de drones civiles.
> 
> Los americanos no necesitan ir a Ucrania si quisiesen realizar misiones con drones alli. Tienen drones que pueden despegar desde EEUU por la mañana, repostar autónomamente de un B52 sobre el ártico, soltar una carga de bombas termonucleares de cabezas múltiples sobre el Kremlin y estar de vuelta esa misma tarde justo a tiempo para que el operador se eche un rato a dormir la siesta.



A ver atontao, si no se atrevieron a lanzar los mig29 se van a poner a lanzar sus drones desde USA, eso es una declaración de guerra. Respuesta nuclear inmediata.


----------



## JOS1378 (20 Mar 2022)

Nacionalistas preparan provocaciones con químicos tóxicos en Ucrania, afirma Defensa rusa

La estructura militar señala que las acciones se preparan en la región sureña de Nikoláyev y la ciudad de Sumy, en el noreste de Ucrania. Según Mijail Mizintsev, jefe del Centro de Gestión de la Defensa Nacional de Rusia, es objetivo es responsabilizar a los militares rusos de un supuesto ataque químico.








Nacionalistas preparan provocaciones con químicos tóxicos en Ucrania, afirma Defensa rusa


La estructura militar señala que las acciones se preparan en la región sureña de Nikoláyev y la ciudad de Sumy, en el noreste de Ucrania. Según Mijail Mizintsev, jefe del Centro de Gestión de la Defensa Nacional de Rusia, el objetivo es responsabilizar a los militares rusos de un supuesto ataque...




es.mdn.tv


----------



## Kluster (20 Mar 2022)

Evil_ dijo:


> Este es el heroe que aguanta en Ucrania??????????????????????????????????



Es un sinvergüenza.

Me parece fascinante que puedan hacerlo pasar por héroe y la gente se lo coma con patatas.


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> No te falta razon, pero aun asi no me vale el tema de la invasion a gran escala. Si es que lo veo incluso perjudicial para los intereses de Rusia... Te cargas las relaciones con la sociedad y estado ucraniano durante años, les das material audiovisual para generar victimismo durante decadas, creas un precedente que va a romper cualquier tipo de reconciliacion con otros vecinos, y para colmo sanciones, tensiones internas dentro del pais, venderle trozos del pais a China, perdidas de material en tu ejercito y bajas humanas... Perdida de prestigio militar (sea real o no, esto es lo que va a decir)...
> 
> Veo mucho coste, y poco beneficio. Vale pongamos que:
> 
> ...



Una mente anclada en 1944. Da igual lo que firme Ucrania bajo coacción si la población en general se opone a ello, mientras Ucrania sea un estado "soberano" y "democrático" nadie le puede obligar a hacer según qué cosas. La única forma de obligarlo es bajo un régimen totalitario y la experiencia previa de Polonia y Estonia nos dice que en el fondo luego no terminan "muy amiguitos".


----------



## JOS1378 (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## giovachapin (20 Mar 2022)

India va tener mucho que decir en esta nueva historia, cada vez mas leo noticias sobre los negocios que los indues estan firmando con los rusos, a ver si al final no son estos los salvadores de rusia y no china.


----------



## JOS1378 (20 Mar 2022)

China insta a EE.UU. y la OTAN a dialogar con Rusia sobre Ucrania


China soslayó que el conflicto y la confrontación armada no benefician a ninguna de las partes involucradas.




espanol.almayadeen.net


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

os van a desnanizificar y lo sabies



*US. NAVAL INSTITUTE⚓*
THE HUNT FOR RED OCTOBER





iron eagle 


*2 RED OCTOBER *


*Angela Merkel to step down as German chancellor in 2021*
29 October 2018





















Goodbye, Merkel: Germany's 'Crisis Chancellor' to Step Down After 16 Years


From the financial crisis to Russia’s invasion of Ukraine, the migrant influx and the coronavirus pandemic, Merkel has led Germany through turbulent times




www.voanews.com




Image source, AFP

Mrs Merkel gave a news conference on Monday
*Germany's Angela Merkel has said she will step down as chancellor in 2021, following recent election setbacks.*
"I will not be seeking any political post after my term ends," she told a news conference in Berlin.
She also said she would not seek re-election as leader of the centre-right CDU party in December. She has held the post since 2000.


Zttps://t.me/QSRdecodes/11711








QSR decodes


SituatıonRoom¹⁷	https://truthsocial.com/@QSRdecodes




t.me




u.S. NAVAL INSTITUTE_*⚓*_
THE HUNT FOR RED OCTOBER

All movie references made by Q should be mandatory viewing for all Anons.

Including, but not limited to:
White Squall
Godfather III
THE HUNT FOR RED OCTOBER
The Sum of All Fears

…and Iron Eagle??????

Double meanings exist.
Q

@QSRDECODES​
@QWO17


----------



## Jikme (20 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Ese tratado se limita a portaviones del tamaño de la clase Nimitz. No al restos de sus otros portaviones, de menor tamaño.
> 
> P.D: Si fueran tan cumplidores con los tratados (los EEUU) no estaríamos en esta situación, ya que la Otan jamás se hubiera expandido hacia el este.



¿En que tratado pone eso?


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Esto no tiene nada que ver con "democracia" o "totalitarismo". De hecho lo que tenemos nosotros no es ni por asomo una "democracia". Es pura y simplemente el gobierno de los oligarcas en su propio beneficio. No me dirás tu que es normal que floren levante el teléfono y le paguen el fiasco del Castor o le rescaten las radiales madrileñas. No, esto no es democracia, eso es la ley del embudo.
> 
> Pero el tema va mucho más allá. En occidente los últimos 40 años han sido un chute de neolib en vena que ha producido no una sociedad sino un grupo de individuos que se dedican, básicamente, a mirarse el ombligo, a competir entre ellos como hienas hambrientas y a consumir libros de autoayuda ante el escarnio del fracaso ya que solo puede ganar uno y si no eres tu, algo habrás hecho mal. Nuestras sociedades no tienen un propósito colectivo más allá del dia a dia y de enriquecer a cuatro hijoputas. De sentimiento de pertenencia a algo ni te cuento.
> 
> ...



El nacionalismo es el veneno de Europa, aunque también fue el motor que la hizo ser lo que fue. En este caso el nacionalismo ruso dentro de Europa no es distinto a otros.


----------



## yawo123 (20 Mar 2022)

Va escalando el conflicto, aviso serio a la OTAN tras lanzamiento de misil hipersonico con capacidad nuclear ruso.


----------



## Strikelucky (20 Mar 2022)

Ucrania aún no ha llegado a muscu, mariupol en proceso... Los demás frentes parecidos ayer, quitando el uso de misiles hipersonicos, la vida sigue


----------



## keylargof (20 Mar 2022)

Venga, un vídeo de cerdos invasores criminales de guerra gitano-rusos recibiendo manos de hostias de la heroica artillería ucraniana:


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Mar 2022)

Evil_ dijo:


> Este es el heroe que aguanta en Ucrania??????????????????????????????????



qué chapuceros . se ve pixelada la silueta . Parece increíble con tantos avances que hay que lo hagan tan mal. 

Lo peor es la sensación de que está engañando a los suyos.


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> A ver : es un arma que hace obsoletas TODAS las defensas de la principal arma de control geopolitico de los EEUU, sus grupos de portaaviones.
> 
> Solo con lo anterior ya puedes calcular si es decisivo. A eso le añades que pude colarse por cualquier defensa y atacar en tierra y que tiene capacidad nuclear. Pues si es ESPECIAL, muy especial.
> 
> Hay que ser muy fanatico para no ver lo evidente, pero en fin cada quien , es cada cual.



Evidentemente es especial. Lo que aquí siempre se señala es que un portaaviones es muy caro, carísimo y que con una arma "barata" te lo anulen, pues si, es un problemón. Es posible que los portaaviones pasen a ser historia si esos misiles hipersónicos se abaratan y se quedan como asequibles a cualquiera.

No digo hundir, solo "tocarlo" y tener que ir a repararlo de forma urgente y ya tienes montado un follón de tres pares de cojones en Washington.


----------



## Strikelucky (20 Mar 2022)

En esa info no tiene sentido que la daga renga mayor alcance lanzado desde un tu-22 que desde un mi31... hablando de 1000 km más de alcance


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jojojo poco miedo ya, si el primer día el enano estaba amenazando con tirar las nukes.



Tal como está al cosa el primero que amenace con tirar nukes es que va perdiendo o ha perdido.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

*TRUMP DICE QUE ES BATMAN*
*


RUSIA SE QUEDA UCRANIA POR QUE SON LO MISMO

*
*FIN DE LA HISTORIA*
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

ESTA EL TEMA HABLADO
TODOS LOS NAZIS QUE LLORAN POR BAJAS RUSAS
*SERAN DESNAZIFICADOS*
PUNTO









Joey DarktoLight


This is when MSM goes down as well….




anonup.com














*XI JINPIN
ELITE GLOBALISTA
TAIWAN*







REUTERS/Dale De La Rey/Pool
Too easy.​


----------



## Epicii (20 Mar 2022)

Si Putin se cargara dos ciudades ucranianas con nukes para terminar la guerra, seria alabado como Truman?


----------



## SanRu (20 Mar 2022)

Jikme dijo:


> ¿En que tratado pone eso?



Convención de Montreux. Artículo 14.


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> 1) Realmente no se nota mucho que vayan perdiendo.
> 
> 2) *El mundo está siendo REDISEÑADO frente a tus ojos... y a un coste mínimo*. Nada será como era. La Agenda 2030 quizás ya ni exista. Las alianzas y zonas de influencia mundiales se han modificado. La ECONOMIA MUNDIAL ya es otra cosa y ni te cuento el control FINANCIERO ANGLOSAJON en qué cajón de basura se encuentra en estos momentos.
> 
> ...



Rusia no tiene credenciales para dominar nada, excepto que es buena haciendo misiles y bombas nucleares. Carece de capacidad tecnología e industrial, además de insuficiencia demográfica. Las políticas que ha adoptado no indican que vaya a mejorar en esos niveles, sino todo lo contrario. La ganadora de los bloques es China y dudo que a día de hoy la propia China esté conforme con establecer esos bloques, ya le iba muy bien sin ellos, ¿para qué querría establecerlos?. Es Rusia la que tira para que China se vaya a su bando con el caramelo goloso de la absorción de Rusia por parte de China.

Supongo que en la UE están en estado de shock. todo lo dicho, pensado y ejecutado hasta hoy ha sido una pédida de tiempo ante "el regalito" ruso, se ven que están en pelotas en medio del cherengueti. En EEUU estarán asombrados del golpe ruso y la absoluta poca fiabilidad de los árabes y la India. Es cierto que la creación de dos bloques les beneficia, pero en este caso no hay seguridad de que queden en el bloque ganador.

Respecto a Ucrania está por ver en que "estatus" queda, lo lógico es que en tablas, es decir, un estado al estilo austriaco pero sin el civismo y la democracia de estos últimos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> *TRUMP DICE QUE ES BATMAN*
> 
> *
> 
> ...



tu indudablemente eres un tal _*all-seeing eye *_que saturabas el hilo del coronavirus hasta que te envié al ignore. 

No cambias el estilo !


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

* Gole Gora  *@Aragon  2 hours ago 


 Remember #Trump has the #FOOTBALL, there is no chance a nuclear war can be started by the #Biden administration, you and your family are safe. The scare event is needed to awake the mass of people still under the spell. Pray for them and help them handling the truth once the truth is reveled.#wwg1wga   ​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

*PUTIN IN SHORT *

" QUE NO OS TIMEN "

" QUE LAS PIRULAS Y ESCASECES DE EUROPA Y OCCIDENTE EN VERDAD NADA O POCO TIENEN QUE VER CON RUSIA

SON GILIPOLLECES DE VUESTROS GOBERNAMENTES COMO BIEN SABREIS "


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

* Mr. Deeds *@MrDeeds1111 45 minutes ago

( PUTIN DECLARACON OFICIAL ) Coronavirus was part of the biological weapons | Coronavirus eran parte de los experimentos de los labs en Ucrania


https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2022/03/MGIRtm4DaEjvGa3eKdlR_17_492c0e0760e3bcb9d02a5c56c028820a_video_original.mp4










https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2022/03/MGIRtm4DaEjvGa3eKdlR_17_492c0e0760e3bcb9d02a5c56c028820a_video_original.mp4










Mr. Deeds


Coronavirus was part of the biological weapons program in Ukraine...




anonup.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

*OPINION DE UN MILITAR UCRANIANO*


TEMA INFILTRACION DE OLIGARCAS | CIA | ZIONISMO | NAZIS | PAPEL DE LAS DIFERENTES JEARQUIAS RELIGIOSAS | 



https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2022/03/p4ZmVfFUTiF2qlYLDuQI_17_da4defdab72017d6a610ff5f8eebfb3b_video_original.mp4



No corroborado ni confirmado. igual el tio es un actor con una gorra de plato. pero de ser real expone bien sus puntos de vista sobre el terreno








vernon nielsen


AnonUp.com Patriot Platform. \'If not us, who? If not now, when?\'




anonup.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

TIENE PINTA DE FOTOSHOP EL LOGO ROJO SOBRE LA CAMISETA

PERO BUEN, AUNQUE SI FUERA, ENTIENDASE ENTONCES COMO MEME QUE INTENTA EXPRESAR GROSSO MODO EL CACHONDEO DE ESTO ROLLO DE "NAZIS" ZIONISTAS O NO SE NI COMO LLAMARLO

EL FAKE DE AZOV | ZELENSKY | JAZAROS | LA LLAMADA KAZHARIAN MAFIA DE LA ZONA DE UCRANIA | ZIONISTAS DE ZION SUIZA | ETC​ 





* Mike Anon * 7 minutes ago Mike Anon
 
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

"YO NO ES QUE SEA MUY FAN DE PUTIN"

PEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERO ...

<< NWO Y SCHAWB >> 
  ​


----------



## Iskra (20 Mar 2022)

Rueda informativa ofrecida por la portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, María Zajárova, Moscú, 17 de marzo de 2022







www.mid.ru





*Aniversario de la reunificación de Crimea con Rusia*

El 18 de marzo, celebramos el 8 aniversario de la reunificación de Crimea con la Federación de Rusia.

Este año, los festejos en Crimea se celebrarán bajo el lema “La primavera de Crimea - siempre estaremos juntos”. Refleja los ánimos de la mayoría absoluta de los habitantes de Crimea que en la primavera de 2014 tuvieron que hacer una elección de importancia vital: inclinar las cabezas bajo una voluntad ajena o luchar: luchar por el derecho a vivir con conciencia, hablar la lengua materna, honrar la memoria y recordar a sus héroes, a diferencia de los colaboracionistas nazis, cómplices de Stepán Bandera. Fue la cuestión de existencia. La lucha no por una libertad ilusoria que suelen calificar como “proceso democrático” (no quedó nada de la democracia real). En aquel momento estaba decidiéndose el destino de la libertad.

Los habitantes de Crimea no se rindieron bajo las amenazas de los nacionalistas ucranianos y neonazis y en el referéndum celebrado el 16 de marzo de 2014 votaron por reunificarse con Rusia.

Si en aquel momento decisivo se hubiese hecho otra elección, los habitantes de Crimea habrían experimentado las atrocidades de los ucronazis que se manifiestan ahora, en el curso de la operación militar especial de Rusia, durante la liberación de los territorios de las provincias de Donetsk y Lugansk que estuvieron bajo el control del régimen de Kiev. Ahora se ve todo. Es imposible desestimar los hechos. Se sacaron a la luz pública.

Guste a alguien o no, el futuro de Crimea siempre estará vinculado con Rusia. Esta cuestión está cerrada para nosotros definitiva e irrevocablemente. Ningunas sanciones, amenazas, chantaje de EEUU y sus satélites que creen que son dueños colectivos del mundo no cambiarán nuestra postura.

En los últimos ocho años, Crimea cambió drásticamente, cobró un nuevo aliento y el ritmo de vida. Los que visitan esta región pueden convencerse de esto personalmente. En caso de creer a los medios del Occidente colectivo, la imagen será tergiversada. Es necesario llegar, ver, disfrutarse de las oportunidades de da esta región.

El interés hacia el restablecimiento de diversos vínculos con la península crece constantemente en el mundo. El número de los socios extranjeros de Crimea aumentaría en gran medida, si no se llevasen a cabo acciones subversivas premeditadamente y con grandes inversiones, ante todo, por EEUU.

Continuaremos aplicando los esfuerzos diplomáticos, informativos y en el ámbito de Derecho Internacional para mostrar a la comunidad internacional la imagen real del mundo, en particular, en el contexto de Crimea.

Felicitamos a los habitantes de Crimea y todos los ciudadanos de Rusia por nuestra fiesta común.


*Situación actual en Ucrania*

En Ucrania continúa la operación militar especial. El Presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, informó ayer de nuevo de sus objetivos y tareas principales.

Quisiera subrayar de nuevo lo que no quieren ver los medios occidentales ni las élites occidentales: la operación especial no está dirigida contra la población civil de Ucrania, no persigue el objetivo de ocupar el territorio de este país, ni destruirlo como Estado, ni derrocar al Presidente actual. Lo repetimos constantemente. Centramos la atención de los medios de los países occidentales que forman una imagen tergiversada de lo que pasa. Siendo herramienta de propaganda en las manos de sus políticos, desinforman a su población.

Estamos indignados con los métodos de combates a que recurre la parte ucraniana. El pasado 14 de marzo, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania atacaron el centro de Donetsk con un misil Tochka-U que contenía carga de racimo. Decenas de personas murieron y resultaron heridas. Es un bárbaro ataque terrorista. Los radicales de Kiev mostraron de nuevo su cara real.

La tragedia sucedida en la capital de la República Popular de Donetsk pudo repetirse dentro de un día. Parece que los criminales estuvieron animados con el número de víctimas en Donetsk y decidieron repetir su “hazaña”. Lanzaron los mismos misiles contra Makeyevka. Gracias a las acciones coordinadas de la Milicia Popular de la República, se logró evitar las consecuencias trágicas. Afortunadamente, nadie falleció esta vez. Pero varios civiles, inclusive niños, resultaron heridos. Entre ellos está una niña de diez años gravemente herida en un ojo. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania continúan luchando contra los niños de Donbás. ¿No es suficiente a Kiev el Paseo de los Ángeles en Donetsk? Observamos de nuevo una reacción indiferente de Occidente donde desestimaron premeditadamente una nueva atrocidad cometida por sus tutelados. Como si no hubiera pasado nada. Como si no hubiera tenido lugar un asesinato masivo de los civiles. En los primeros minutos después de la tragedia, los paseantes sacaron fotos de este incidente horrible con sus teléfonos.

La situación es mucho peor. La mentira es horrible y peligrosa, pero se puede desmentirla. Los principales medios occidentales ya no solo publican la información falsa. Tergiversan la percepción de su audiencia de lo que pasa a escala global.

Lo que hizo ayer el periódico italiano La Stampa es un crimen real. En pleno estallido de la tragedia que cobró fuerza debido a la connivencia de los países de la OTAN y un pleno silencio de los medios occidentales, en Donetsk se perpetró de nuevo un asesinato masivo de los civiles por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Están formadas de los batallones nacionalistas conformadas por las personas que profesan el neonazismo. En general, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están contagiadas con el virus neonazi.

En aquel momento, el periódico italiano presentó las fotos de la tragedia en Donetsk como las fotos de las atrocidades en Kiev. La comunidad internacional vio muchas falsificaciones, tergiversaciones, pero esto ya se pasa de la raya. Está aparte. Es un buen ejemplo de lo que tuvo lugar en Occidente durante todos estos años, especialmente, los últimos ocho años. Todo se puso de pies a cabeza, como en un “espejo curvo: los amigos se declararon enemigos, los asesinos se glorificaron como héroes, los hechos se sustituyeron con la mentira y la información falsa. Esto se usó como fundamento para tomar decisiones políticas a escala global, se tergiversó la historia del mundo contemporáneo.

Los periodistas de los periódicos, revistas, programas de televisión y los medios occidentales, en general, que lo realizaron con sus propias manos no podrán huir de la responsabilidad. Durante los últimos ocho años, no llegaron a Donetsk o Lugansk ni una sola vez, pero escribieron del supuesto incumplimiento por Moscú de los Acuerdos de Minsk, hablaron de las atrocidades que presuntamente se perpetraron en Ucrania, pero olvidaron contar de lo que, durante estos ocho años (y anteriormente), el territorio de Ucrania estuvo conformado por Donetsk y Lugansk también. Desestimaron todo lo que pasaba allí. Para ellos las atrocidades se realizaron solo en el lado de la línea divisoria que estuvo bajo el control del régimen de Kiev. Como si no hubiera atrocidades en el otro lado de la línea divisoria. Es normal, el estatu quo. Fue aceptable.

Ayer apareció la información de que los batallones nacionalistas produjeron una explosión del edificio del Teatro de Drama en Mariúpol donde, según los refugiados que lograron huir de la ciudad y un combatiente de Azov capturado, pudieron estar los habitantes locales tomados de rehenes Este método puede dejar estupefactos a los que no lo supo anteriormente. La ideología y la filosofía de los que quemaron la Casa de los Sindicatos en Odesa se basaba en tales métodos. Actuaron de esta manera: cerraron dentro de los edificios civiles a los civiles que no fueron rehenes, sino fueron víctimas. La Casa de los Sindicatos en Odesa y el Teatro de Drama en Mariúpol fueron edificios civiles. Les cierran y posteriormente les sacrifican. Podéis pensar que es una figura retórica. No. Esto tiene un sentido profundo. Son las víctimas sagradas de las personas que profesan el neonazismo. Consideran que es normal, correcto, que es su fundamento sacrificar a los que no les obedecieron. No dividen a las personan en los civiles y militares. No lo hacen. No son las Fuerzas Armadas tradicionales, no son militares que prestaron juramento, que entienden qué es el honor, la conciencia y la dignidad y qué es el Derecho Humanitario, que saben la historia. Estas personas están educadas en la sangre. Están adiestradas en el nacionalismo. Juraron al neonazismo y el nazismo, llevan los símbolos nazistas y fascistas en sus mangas. Glorifican como héroes a los que hace muchos años fusilaron a los civiles (igual que hacen ellos hoy), celebran sus aniversarios como fiestas públicas.

Naturalmente, el régimen de Kiev intentó echar la responsabilidad por los sucedido en Mariúpol (en el contexto de la explosión del edificio del Teatro de Drama) a los militares rusos que supuestamente lanzaron una bomba aérea al edificio del teatro. Es mentira. Nuestras Fuerzas Armadas no bombardean ciudades. Todos lo saben bien. No importa cuántos vídeos graben los organismos de la OTAN, cuántos vídeos y fotos falsos se publiquen, la verdad saldrá a la superficie. Aplicaremos todos los esfuerzos para que estos crímenes de lesa humanidad no queden sin castigo.

El régimen de Kiev sigue entregando insensatamente las armas a todos los que lo deseen. Según la información del Ministerio del Interior de Ucrania, más de 25 mil fusiles de asalto, 10 mil cartuchos, miles de granadas y centenas de lanzagranadas antitanque portátiles están en las manos de la población. Son los datos del Ministerio del Interior de Ucrania. Parece que están orgullosos de esto.

Una seria preocupación suscita la promulgación por el Presidente Vladímir Zelenski de la ley que permite a los ucranianos y extranjeros emplear armas de fuego con fines de “resistencia nacional”. Se liberen de las cárceles los criminales y excombatientes de los batallones punitivos que tienen una real experiencia de la participación en combates obtenida en Donbás. No se apresuran a luchar por Ucrania, por el régimen, hasta por los que les liberaron. Al recibir las armas “de Zelenski”, empezaron a robar y atacar a los civiles. No tienen nada sagrado. Estas personas hace mucho que se abestiaron. Se abestiaron en tal medida que el régimen de Kiev consideró necesario aislar a estas personas. Ahora les liberaron. Especialmente. ¿Por qué no? Las personas que llegaron al poder en Ucrania no tienen piedad. No consideran al pueblo de Ucrania como sus compatriotas. Cuánto más víctimas sean, mejor. A juzgar por todo, los dirigentes ucranianos hacen la vista gorda ante la vida humana. Les da igual si matan a los ciudadanos de Rusia o de Ucrania. Ahora solo les interesa que el número de víctimas sea mayor. Están dispuestos a todo para realizar sus ideas locas. Es evidente.

Hemos tomado nota de que las misiones diplomáticas de Ucrania en el exterior recluten a los ciudadanos extranjeros al “cuerpo de voluntarios extranjeros de Vladímir Zelenski”. Los ideólogos del Estado Islámico envidiarían a tal fantasía. Muchos “soldados de fortuna” llegan a Ucrania, ante todo, a través de Polonia. Al parecer, esto se realiza también bajo los auspicios y bajo el control directo de las personas que seguramente no pensarán del destino del pueblo ucraniano ni de Ucrania. La mayoría de ellos lo hace conscientemente confirmando su fidelidad a los “ideales” del neonazismo ucraniano, sus actitudes antirrusas. Un ataque selectivo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia contra una base de entrenamiento de mercenarios - el polígono de Yavorov cerca de Lvov volvió a estos “soldados de fortuna” a la realidad. Quisiera esperar que tales medidas preventivas sirvan de lección para los mercenarios que manifestaron su deseo de llegar a Ucrania. Se les garantizará una recepción similar.

Vemos que Kiev intenta asustar aún más a la población que no está de acuerdo con su destructor rumbo antirruso. Un marco legislativo necesario ya se ha preparado para realizar estos objetivos. El pasado 15 de marzo, el Presidente Vladímir Zelenski promulgó una ley sobre el colaboracionismo que busca ampliar seriamente las capacidades punitivas de las autoridades. Ahora pueden poner fin fácilmente a la actividad de los partidos políticos no deseados, eliminar a las personas jurídicas solo porque quieren cooperar con Rusia.

Los nacionalistas ucranianos siguen renunciando a abrir corredores humanitario para las población civil para que puede abandonar las áreas peligrosas, a pesar de que los respectivos acuerdos con los representantes de Kiev se alcanzaron durante las negociaciones ruso-ucranianas. Se les prohíbe a la gente ir hacia Rusia, exigiendo que las personas se evacuen solo en dirección de Ucrania Occidental. Los nacionalistas disparan por la espalda de los que renuncian a hacerlo. Un ejemplo de esto es un ataque por los batallones nacionalistas contra un grupo de refugiados de Járkov que fueron hacia Este. Cuatro personas murieron.

En esta coyuntura es horrible la práctica de atar a las personas a postes. No es una comparación o fantasía. Es la realidad y no solo de hoy. Ahora esto simplemente se hizo más frecuente. Los nacionalistas atan a las personas a postes con la cinta adhesiva, les pegan unas pegatinas y tarjetas. No es un trato del régimen de Kiev y los nacionalistas con las personas que cometieron crímenes, a las que no castigó el sistema legal. No es un castigo justo de pedófilos o violadores. No. Son las personas cuya ideología no corresponde a la política oficial. En 2022, les atan a postes y dejan con los llamamientos a los ciudadanos a castigarles con cualesquiera métodos que se les ocurrirán. ¿Es normal para Europa?

En los últimos días, se logró evacuar de Ucrania con apoyo del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia a más de 31 mil personas, inclusive 250 ciudadanos extranjeros (Turquía, Pakistán, Suecia, Bahréin, Egipto, Italia, Azerbaiyán, Jordania, Líbano, Marruecos, Túnez), inclusive 38 niños.

Rusia continua prestando la ayuda humanitaria a los habitantes de Ucrania. Se suministraron más de 2.700 toneladas de cargas humanitarias (alimentos, alimentos infantiles, agua potable en botellas, medicamentos y artículos de primera necesidad) a los poblados de las provincias de Kiev, Zaporiya, Sumy, Chernígov, Járkov y Jersón. La ayuda se presta también a los que la necesitan en las República Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

* sercorimo *




1 hour ago

 Pompeo

El 18 de noviembre de 2016 fue anunciado como director de la Agencia Central de Inteligencia (CIA) por el presidente electo Donald Trump, siendo confirmado por el Senado el 23 de enero de 2017.45

ANTES DE NADA: BASTANTE POSIBLIDADES DE QUE SEA UN DOBLE . O LO HAYAN CAMBIADO. PERO






* Salmo 46:1 > mirror 164 > Law of War page 164*

fair trials doesnt exist my friend 



SEA COMO FUERE 113 311 COMO REFERENCIAS AL LAW OF WAR NO COMO FECCHAS








JoAnn Esq

 Pompeo timestamp 3:31 > mirror 133 > Drop 133 > Law of War footnote chapter 1.3.3

Psalm 46:1 > mirror 164 > Law of War page 164

Putin launched a special operation in Ukraine to take on the New World Order.

Deep state satanists using Ukraine "war" to bring in Red Cross humanitarian "corridors" to steal away Ukrainian children, particularly orphans.

Law of War permits Putin's actions under "Permissive Law".

@Ratfinks
3 pics ​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

*EN RESUMEN*





*NO OS CALENTEIS LA CABEZA CON BATALLITAS 

NO HAY UNA GUERRA. HAY UNA OPERACION ESPECIAL Z

Y ESTA DECIDIDA DE ANTES DE EMPEZAR 

Y ES DESNAZIFICAR Y DESMILITARIZAR UCRANIA Y LUEGO SEGUIR*​


----------



## HUROGÁN (20 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Xenofobia nazi y racista, Europa vuelve a su tradicional odio a los rusos, vuelven las reichwaffen.



Es que sus armas de derroición psíquica y propaganda subliminal son letales, ésta es su arma secreta.


----------



## Iskra (20 Mar 2022)

*Negociaciones ruso-ucranianas*

Las negociaciones se celebran actualmente por videoconferencia. Se abordan los aspectos militares, políticos y humanitarios. Las exigencias de Rusia son simples y comprensibles. Provienen de los objetivos y tareas de la operación militar especial. Esperamos que Kiev se de cuenta de que es inevitable resolver por vía pacífica la tarea de desmilitar y desnazificar a Ucrania, convertirla en un Estado neutral para el bien de la población de este país y de toda Europa. Cuanto antes lo entiendan los representantes del régimen de Kiev, tanto más rápido finalizará la operación militar especial. Instamos a la administración de Vladímir Zelenski a pensar del destino del país, la vida de su población, sacar conclusiones y tomar las respectivas decisiones.

*Nuevas sanciones antirusas impuestas por la UE*

No consideramos necesario comentar aparte un nuevo producto de la cadena de sanciones de la UE. La postura de Rusia en relación con las restricciones unilaterales arbitrarias de la UE está absolutamente clara y se anunció en reiteradas ocasiones. Los dirigentes de la Unión Europea y sus países miembros continúan destruyendo con entusiasmo el sistema comercial y financiero multilateral, las cadenas de transporte y logística que estaban estableciéndose durante muchos años. La burocracia de Bruselas y sus patrocinadores anglosajones bravean cínicamente que toda la comunidad internacional, ante todo, los ciudadanos europeos tendrán que pagar por las masacres rusófobas.

Dicen que Rusia es responsable por las nuevas realidades en que ya se ven obligados a vivir (la inflación, los precios de combustible, inconvenientes vinculados con la logística, la ausencia de transporte junto con las restricciones debido al coronavirus). Se desestiman los métodos, sanciones, amenazas de los países occidentales respecto a nuestro país y la presión sancionatoria que conllevó los cambios tectónicos en el sector financiero, económico y humanitario de los respectivos países occidentales. No dicen nada de sus hazañas. Existe una frase cómoda: Rusia está responsable de todo.

No importa durante cuánto tiempo vayan a engañar a sus propios ciudadanos de Europa y EEUU declarando que varias personas de Rusia están responsables por lo que “la vida es tal ahora”. Este mito no se propagará durante mucho tiempo. Todo pasará como la niebla. El humo se desvanecerá. Muchas personas ya entienden quién comenzó este juego, para qué y quién lo necesita. Los europeos ni los políticos europeos no lo necesitan, pero no pueden hacer nada. Se les ejercer la presión, sufren de esto. Los movimientos políticos en el continente europeo que están en el poder o en la oposición no lo necesitan tampoco. Nadie lo necesita. Todos entienden que es una ola destructora. Lo necesitan los de allende el océano para envenenar a todos nosotros. Para que continúen eternamente los conflictos que se puede instigar en mayor o menor medida echando la leña al fuego. Es necesario para debilitar a Europa, la Unión Europea, enfrentarnos de nuevo. No dejanos interaccionar normalmente. Es evidente.

Ucrania se sacrificó con estos fines. Un país floreciente, bello, fuerte. Aprovecharon los puntos débiles de este país y los puntos débiles de los líderes políticos de este Estado. Aprovecharon cínicamente las esperanzas de las personas. Prometieron y les dejaron de nuevo. Es una herramienta para ellos. Trataron con Ucrania de forma cínica, trivial, fría, calculada y cruel. Hacen lo mismo en relación con otros países europeos. Los contribuyentes y electores solo tendrán que evaluar las acciones destructoras de los dirigentes de la UE que no solo se orientan a EEUU, sino son conductores de su voluntad.

Cuando una persona o personas, las fuerzas políticas tienen una meta, mantienen un grado de independencia en la toma de decisiones, éstas no. Estas personas están designadas simplemente, están integradas y se gestionan de forma diferente, con el uso de métodos diversos desde Washington. Es evidente.


*Presunta expulsión de Rusia del Consejo de Europa*


El pasado 15 de marzo, la Federación de Rusia entregó al Secretario General del Consejo de Europa (CE) una notificación oficial de su retiro de esta organización.

Rusia había tomado esta decisión de forma independiente y lanzó los correspondientes procedimientos jurídicos.

Sin embargo, el Comité de Ministros del CE (CMCE) al día siguiente e impulsado por una rabia impotente - imposible calificarlo de otra manera - tomó la decisión unilateral de cesar a Rusia desde el 16 de marzo. Es decir, no son ustedes, Rusia, que se retiraron del Consejo de Europa el 15 de marzo, sino nosotros, el Consejo de Europa, los expulsamos de nuestras apretadas filas. ¿Qué decir?

En realidad, esta nueva acción antirrusa no cambia nada. Vuelve a poner de manifiesto y confirma que somos nosotros los que abandonamos la Organización por nuestra iniciativa. Esta decisión tardía del CMCE, convocado con prisas, nos exime de la obligación de cumplir con el protocolo impuesto.

Desde el pasado 16 de marzo no nos consideramos adheridos a las convenciones ni otras normas legales del CE que suponen la membresía en la Organización. Habíamos intentado durante mucho tiempo luchar por esta organización como tal, no para hacer de ella una herramienta unilateral nuestra ni de otros Estados, sino para que los objetivos y tareas auténticos que son la base de este mecanismo internacional, sirvieran para el bien de nuestro continente.

Habíamos luchado mucho por a existencia de esta organización. Pero prevaleció el trabajo subversivo de los organismos de la OTAN (detrás de la cual está EEUU). Mientras el resto de los miembros del Consejo de Europa estaban desprovistos de la inmunidad para contrarrestar la impuesta ideología de destrucción, de azuzar a los países, de infinitos altercados que empezaron a bloquear las posibilidades de encontrar compromisos.

Nos ha llamado la atención la declaración conjunta de la presidencia italiana en el CMCE, el presidente de la Asamblea Parlamentaria y el secretario general del CE del pasado 15 de marzo. Estos tres se atribuyeron el derecho de filosofar sobre los supuestamente menoscabados intereses del pueblo ruso a raíz de la retirada del Consejo de Europa. ¿Será que piensan que los intereses del pueblo ruso son menoscabados a partir del pasado 15 de marzo, y nunca antes? Es curioso que lo digan los que llevan decenios sin ver la discriminación masiva de los rusos y rusohablantes en los países bálticos, sin hacer caso a represalias y asesinatos de los rusohablantes y rusos en Ucrania, sin querer darse cuenta del auténtico genocidio de nuestros compatriotas en Donbás, los que se dedicaron a justificar ideológicamnete la expansión de la OTAN hacia las fronteras de Rusia, sin pensar en los intereses del pueblo ruso, y a crear amenazas para la seguridad de este pueblo del que tanto se han preocupado ahora. Gracias, prescindiremos de ustedes. Se habrán olvidado cuántas sanciones impusieron los países miembros del Consejo de Europa, cuyos portavoces en esta organización se han alarmado por los intereses del pueblo ruso de repente. Sanciones que golpearon directamente a los ciudadanos. ¿Se han olvidado? Las confirmaban ustedes y prolongaban bajo pretextos inventados. Se inventaron justificaciones, en los pasillos decían que les “obligan” a hacerlo sin que pudieran resistir a ello, pedían comprensión y disculpas. ¿Pensaban ustedes entonces en el pueblo ruso? No. Nunca piensan en él, sólo piensan en sus intereses, en sacar cuánto más de aquí: recursos naturales, dinero. En cómo lucrarse a expensas del pueblo de nuestro país. Y lo pretenden hacer no para el bien de su pueblo, solo para mantener el sistema de gestión que está podrido y no funciona más, y sólo para esto todo está ideado. Todos lo han comprendido hace mucho.

No podemos aceptar las afirmaciones gratuitas de que tras la retirada del CE los ciudadanos de nuestro país supuestamente se verán privados del acceso a (cita directa) “el sistema más perfecto de defensa de los Derechos Humanos en el mundo”. Cuéntenlo a Julian Assange, necesita noticiaspositivas, quiere reírse. Cuéntele sobre “el sistema más perfecto de defensa de los Derechos Humanos en el mundo”. Basta que lo cuente tan sólo a una persona.

De ser este sistema tan perfecto, no habría quedado ciego, sordo e indiferente ante decenas de miles de problemas en el territorio de la organización, lo habría hecho todo para poner fin al derramamiento de sangre en Donbás, habría encontrado palabras, tesis y altos ideales para estimular al régimen de Kíev a cumplir los Acuerdos de Minsk y desarraigar cualesquiera manifestaciones de neonazismo en Ucrania. ¿Cómo? Tengo una receta. Es simple. Se lo hemos sugerido en reiteradas ocasiones: no hay nada más simple que vincular, al menos una vez en estos ocho años, el pago de subvenciones y préstamos al régimen de Kíev al compromiso de cumplir con los Acuerdos de Minsk. Han cumplido con el primer punto, aquí tienen el dinero, han cumplido el segundo punto, reciben más dinero, y ya está. Si conocemos de sobra las particularidades del régimen de Kíev: “el dinero lo es todo, el pueblo no es nada”. Esto habría funcionado perfectamente, si alguien en el Consejo de Europa hubiera aprobado por una vez semejante resolución: financiar ininterrumpidamente a las élites de Kíev a cambio de que cumplan los Acuerdos de Minsk. Pero no. Les daremos muchísimo dinero, decían los países miembros del Consejo de Europa (que al mismo tiempo votaban en contra del pueblo ruso imponiendo cada vez más sanciones), para que combatan la corrupción. ¿Lo prometen? Claro que les prometían combatir la corrupción. Una semana más tarde, al recibirse los correspondientes tramos multimillonarios, el dinero volvía a los bancos europeos, pero ya a las cuentas privadas de los afiliados con el régimen de Kíev. ¿Quién no lo sabía? Lo sabían todo el mundo. Luego los representantes de los clanes del régimen de Kíev acudían a estos países europeos para gastarse este dinero. Ya está. Acabo de exponer una simple metodología de cómo se podía haber utilizado el potencial de esta y de otras organizaciones internacionales para demostrar que el sistema del Consejo de Europa, por ejemplo, es el más perfecto. Pero nadie iba a hacerlo, los objetivos eran bien diferentes.

Nos gustaría recordar también que Rusia participa en los principales tratados universales sobre los Derechos Humanos concluidos en el marco de la ONU. Se trata del Pacto Internacional de Derechos Civiles y Políticos, Pacto Internacional de Derechos Económicos, Sociales y Culturales, la Convención para la Eliminación de Todas las Formas de Discriminación Racial, Convención sobre los Derechos del Niño y otros tratados que aseguran un abanico más amplio de derechos y libertades del hombre que los documentos regionales del CE. Estaremos bien. En este ámbito también.
*
Tema de Transnistria en el Resumen de la PACE sobre los acontecimientos en Ucrania*


Hemos recibido muchas preguntas en relación con el Resumen de la Asamblea Parlamentaria del Consejo de Europa sobre los acontecimientos en Ucrania, al cual siguió la reacción de Moldavia. El documento en cuestión fuer aprobado el pasado 15 de mayo y estuvo dedicado a cuanto está ocurriendo en Ucrania. Se menciona en el mismo una serie de regiones, incluida Transnistria, que es calificada como “zona ocupada por Rusia”, ni más ni menos.

Consideramos que la fórmula empleada por la PACE con respecto a Transnistria es inaceptable. Tampoco corresponde con la situación real en la región. En cuanto a la declaración de la Presidenta de Moldavia, Maya Sandu, mediante la cual la máxima mandataria moldava exigió la retirada de las fuerzas rusas de Transnistria, permítanme recordarles que el contingente limitado ruso permanece en la región en función del Acuerdo sobre principios de arreglo pacífico del conflicto armado en la región de Transnistria de la República de Moldavia firmado el 21 de julio de 1992. Recordemos que el objetivo de su despliegue sigue siendo la operación de paz, gracias a la cual en Transnistria durante 30 años son garantizadas la paz y la tranquilidad. Los almacenes con municiones que quedan de la época soviética están siendo guardados con eficiencia también. Estamos dispuestos a abordar con la parte moldava los asuntos prácticos de su reciclaje.

*Declaraciones de EEUU sobre los laboratorios biológicos en Ucrania*

No hemos dejado pasar desapercibidos varios comentarios de políticos occidentales en relación con la actividad biológica militar en Ucrania desarrollada con apoyo de EEUU. Los comentarios fueron difundidos a través de los medios y se hicieron públicos en espacios internacionales, también durante los debates temáticos celebrados el pasado 11 de marzo por iniciativa de Rusia en el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU. El tema de los mismos fueron los recién descubiertos datos relativos a las actividades biológico-militares llevadas a cabo en los laboratorios situados en el territorio ucraniano. Fueron patrocinadas por EEUU en contra de la Convención sobre Armas Biológicas y Toxínicas. Habría que destacar los discursos de muchos participantes sobre el tema de las armas químicas, entre ellos, el Secretario General de la OTAN, Jens Stoltengerg. Todo parece indicar que estas reacciones exaltadas al documento redactado por Rusia sobre posibles provocaciones en Ucrania y difundido recientemente en el marco de la OPAQ y del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU han pasado ya a formar parte de las costumbres de los países occidentales.

Este nerviosismo infundado y carente de pruebas tan solo confirma que las reclamaciones de Rusia con respecto a dichas actividades altamente peligrosas e ilegales son justificadas. Mientras tanto, todos los argumentos aducidos por Washington podrían resumirse con el mantra “Sois de Rusia, por lo tanto sois culpables”.

Volvemos a exigir de Kiev y Washington que sea facilitada toda la información relativa a las actividades biológico-militares que se llevaban a cabo en los laboratorios situados en el territorio ucraniano, así que se den todos los pasos necesarios para que el asunto sea arreglado. No hace falta hacer declaraciones delante del micrófono, justificarse ni acusar a nadie. No hace falta. Que nos sean presentados los documentos. Es la misma postura que asumimos en los casos novichok, Salisbury, Amesbury y muchos otros. ¿Cuál es el problema? ¿Se patrocinó a los laboratorios? Sí, que se patrocinó por EEUU, por el Pentágono. ¿Hubo control por parte de EEUU? Sí que lo hubo, nadie lo niega. ¿Podríamos ver los documentos? ¿Qué es lo que se hizo allí? Si no hay nada terrible es que no hay nada terrible. Sin embargo, algo hace pensar que lo hay. Este silencio obstinado, la oposición a abordar el tema en el marco de los organismos internacionales, la ocultación de los hechos, la destrucción de las pruebas y el nerviosismo.

No descartamos la posibilidad de recurrir a los mecanismos estipulados por los artículos V y VI de la Convención en cuestión, de acuerdo con los cuales los Estados miembros deben consultar entre ellos, a la hora de solucionar cualquier problema relacionado con el objetivo de la Convención o con el cumplimiento de sus postulados, así como cooperar en la celebración de cualquier investigación posible de los compromisos asumidos en función del documento.

En cuanto a los inventos de Washington por medio de los cuales se asegura que Rusia durante un largo tiempo desarrolló programas relacionados con las armas biológicas, pueden percibirse únicamente como intentos de desviar la atención de la comunidad internacional de su propia actuación ilegal en dicha esfera tan delicada. Se lleva a cabo también fuera del territorio estadounidense y entra en contradicción con la Convención. Los datos sobre las instalaciones biológicas rusas que facilita anualmente nuestro país confirman de manera inequívoca nuestra adhesión al documento en cuestión y el carácter estrictamente pacífico de todas las actividades biológicas desplegadas por Rusia. EEUU se niega a facilitar datos relativos a sus actividades biológicas en el extranjero.


----------



## Iskra (20 Mar 2022)

*Descubrimientos hechos en las áreas de despliegue de unidades extremistas de las FF.AA. de Ucrania*

Nuestros colegas del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de la República Popular de Donetsk compartieron imágenes de los descubrimientos hechos en los territorios liberados de Donbás. Llaman la atención los “artefactos” descubiertos en los lugares del despliegue de unidades de extrema derecha que forman parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Son, entre otras cosas, el diario personal de un tal comandante Súliev que estuvo a cargo de una de las unidades de 24º batallón de asalto Aydar de la 53ª brigada motorizada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Fue encontrado a finales del pasado mes de febrero en la localidad de Staragnátovka, en las afueras de la localidad de Volnovaja, República Popular de Donetsk. Textos de carácter militar contienen esquemas para los cuales se usan normativas de la OTAN y numerosos símbolos nazis.

A juzgar por el documento en cuestión, el pasado 14 de febrero, la unidad hizo un curso de empleo de un lanzagranadas antitanque fabricados en Suecia y recibido a través del Reino Unido y preparó las posiciones para la misma.

Para quienes no lo saben o lo han olvidado. El batallón Aydar va dejando desde 2014 una sangrienta pista de crímenes masivos cometidos contra la población civil. Es una pista horrible hasta tal punto que incluso los defensores de los derechos humanos del grupo Amnisty Internacional, muy selectivos ellos, se vieron obligados a redactar un informe sobre los crímenes cometidos por los miembros de Aydar que tuvo mucha repercusión. ¿Saben, cuántas veces hemos hablado de ello? Hemos publicado estos datos, informes, citamos y llamamos la atención.

Tengo una pregunta a todos, también a los periodistas rusos que se pasan el día quejándose y lamentando que su vida está acabada. ¿Dónde han estado antes? ¿Dónde han estado vuestros artículos y posts, vuestra postura civil? No había nada. No porque no hubiera datos ni hubiera interés, es que era imposible no enterarse del asunto. Se lo decíamos, pero este tema estaba fuera de sus intereses, no lo necesitaban. Podía sacarlos del equilibrio, porque habría que reaccionar, admitir la existencia misma del ultraje que se está cometiendo en el territorio europeo y afecta a representantes de nuestro pueblo.

Estaban allí ciudadanos de nuestro país, sus familiares que ya habían tramitado el permiso de residencia en Rusia o la nacionalidad rusa. Algunos familiares suyos se quedaron allí. Fuimos informando de ello semana tras semana. Lo comentaba el Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, Serguéi Lavrov, muchos compañeros suyos, periodistas rusos. Habían viajado a la zona en cuestión y vuelto completamente cambiados, porque habían presenciado todo eso. ¿Qué pasaba con sus posts y su postura civil, con su “la vida ha acabado”? No, no es así. Su vida ha acabado con el cierre del McDonald´s, porque esta es su vida, una vida basada en un bollito y una hamburguesa.

Para que no quede lugar a dudas acerca de con quién se enfrentan los milicianos de Donbás y los militares rusos durante esta operación de desnazificación de Ucrania, tenemos las imágenes de los símbolos usados por el grupo de sabotaje y asalto SS Osos encontradas a principios de este mes de marzo en las afueras de la localidad Shirókino (Mariúpol). Ahora estaban usando a los civiles de Mariupol a modo de “escudo vivo”, con el “zumbido” de los medios occidentales que les brinda cobertura informativa. Los neonazis no permiten que la gente use los corredores humanitarios, toman rehenes a mujeres, niños y ancianos.

Su bandera representa las siglas Waffen SS, una organización nazi reconocida criminal durante el Juicio de Núremberg, y la inscripción Meine Ehre heißt Treue (del alemán “Mi honor se llama lealtad”). ¿Qué es eso? Es un lema de las SS. Díganme, ¿acaso todo eso tampoco existe, también está inventado? Sí que existe y ha existido durante todos esos años. Verdad es que no se prestó a ello demasiada atención, porque estaba “allí”. Unos civiles, por los que no hace falta sentir pena.

Dicho sea de paso, el uso del lema en cuestión en algunos países, por ejemplo, en Alemania y Austria, sigue siendo ilegal. Esos mismos países que tanta compasión sienten ahora y están hablando de suministro de armas de todo tipo, ni falta que hace mencionar la ayuda económica. El dinero lleva años fluyendo en raudales.

No será una exageración afirmar que en Ucrania los “panzerfaust” alemanes de nuevo van a caer en las manos de los nazis y usarse bajo la bandera nazi. Esto no preocupa a nadie ni en Berlín ni en otras capitales occidentales. todo correcto, ya lo ha dicho el Canciller de Alemania, Olaf Scholz, en la Conferencia de Seguridad de Múnich: “Por supuesto, es ridículo que Rusia calificara de genocidio la situación en Donbás”. No sé, si les hará gracia durante mucho tiempo.


*Postura de la Secretaría de la ONU con respecto a la situación en Ucrania*


La postura de la Secretaría de la ONU con respecto a la situación en Ucrania no puede menos de preocupar. Hemos de destacar que lamentablemente el Secretario General de las Naciones Unidas, Antonio Gutteres, así como otros representantes de la Secretaría de este organismo mundial se retira cada vez más de una postura imparcial en relación con los acontecimientos en Ucrania.

Los dirigentes de la Secretaría de la ONU continúan acusando a título unilateral a Rusia, pasando por alto la responsabilidad de las autoridades de Kiev por la situación. Se llega a declaraciones absurdas de que nuestras Fuerzas Armadas por poco están destruyendo deliberadamente las instalaciones de la infraestructura civil en Ucrania. Al mismo tiempo, se pasan por alto de manera demostrativa los ataques lanzados contra las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Nadie quiere fijarse en civiles fallecidos o heridos. Es que no están, están “tachados” del espacio informativo, de la conciencia de la gente. Ni falta que hace mencionar estos últimos 8 años, es como si no existieran.

Llamamos al Secretario General y al personal de la Secretaría a volver a seguir de manera rigurosa el estatus de un funcionario civil internacional que ha de asumir una postura equidistante que permita buscar las posibilidades para el diálogo y la cooperación. Sin embargo, esta equidistancia no debe transformarse en indiferencia, debe dar lugar a la imparcialidad. No se puede obviar lo que realmente está pasando.

*Seguridad en la central atómica de Chernóbil*

Últimamente, representantes del régimen kievita, incluidos los de la Inspección nacional de arreglo nuclear de Ucrania, hicieron una serie de filtraciones relativas a la central nuclear de Chernóbil que no corresponden con la realidad. Las hemos desmentido ya, por tratarse de desinformación. Nos gustaría volver a llamar la atención a lo siguiente:

Los militares rusos tomaron el control de la central nuclear de Chernóbil de tal manera que no se viera en peligro la seguridad de sus instalaciones. Con la unidad ucraniana encargada de defender la central se acordó esfuerzo común encaminado a garantizar la seguridad de los reactores y del sarcófago. El nivel de la radicación no es elevado, lo que se confirma por el OIEA, entre otros expertos.

Sin embargo, las unidades que cumplen las órdenes del régimen kievita cometen con regularidad provocaciones encaminadas a crear una situación de emergencia en la zona. Así, el pasado 9 de marzo, las FF.AA. de Ucrania estropearon el tendido eléctrico del sistema de refrigeración del depósito de combustible nuclear gastado. El depósito está situado en el territorio de la central nuclear. El abastecimiento de la energía eléctrica se ha restablecido.

Este tipo de provocaciones es utilizado por los países occidentales para avivar histerismos antirrusos en diferentes espacios internacionales, también en el marco del OIEA, y para cultivar ánimos antirrusos entre sus poblaciones.

Las consecuencias de este acto de sabotaje fueron superadas de manera operativa, se conectaron generadores díesel y más tarde se recuperó el abastecimiento de energía dependiente de la red eléctrica de Bielorrusia.

Estamos dispuestos a seguir aplicando esfuerzos para garantizar la seguridad de las instalaciones en cuestión. Los ataques lanzados contra sus propias instalaciones nucleares se está convirtiendo ya en “tarjeta de visita” del régimen ucraniano. Kiev, los patronos estadounidenses de Vladímir Zelenski y los vasallos de EEUU en la OTAN son plenamente responsables por esto. Sin su apoyo dichas provocaciones habrían perdido todo sentido, nadie habría escrito de ello. Ahora estamos viendo lo que está ocurriendo. La campaña informativa y política es orquestada y dirigida, para volver más tarde a los medios occidentales.

Los aventureros políticos occidentales alientan la actuación de Vladímir Zelenski y ponen en peligro no solo la vida de los ciudadanos de Ucrania y Rusia, sino de toda Europa.

*Se recluta a ciudadanos de Japón para que participen en las acciones bélicas en Ucrania*

En más de una ocasión comenté el reclutamiento por las misiones diplomáticas ucranianas a ciudadanos de diversos países. Se hace para que los reclutas participen en las acciones bélicas en Ucrania. Me gustaría prestar más atención al reclutamiento de ciudadanos japoneses.

De acuerdo con los medios japoneses, la Embajada de Ucrania en Tokio se dedica a reclutar a ciudadanos japoneses para que participen en las acciones bélicas en el territorio ucraniano. Las autoridades japonesas no impiden tal actividad, limitándose a emitir recomendaciones generales y a alertar a sus ciudadanos de no visitar Ucrania. no es de sorprender, no es la primera vez que Tokio está prestando apoyo a las fuerzas neonazis. Es posible que sea resultado de una desnazificación no del todo concienzuda.

Cuesta no hacer la pregunta de ¿realmente es autónomo Japón en relaciones internacionales como sujeto del derecho? Primero sigue dócilmente la guerra informativa y de sanciones desatada por EEUU y la UE contra Rusia y más tarde permite a representantes extranjeros “bajo la cobertura diplomática” a reclutar en su propio territorio a ciudadanos japoneses para que se conviertan en mercenarios.

No he oído que Japón tenga frontera con Ucrania. No conozco las últimas investigaciones llevadas a cabo en Oxford sobre el particular ni tampoco he visto las recomendaciones del Foreign Office emitidas al respecto. Ellos a veces tienen nociones geográficas muy variadas, pero Japón no tiene frontera con Ucrania, de modo que Japón no tiene por qué preocuparse. No es su historia, no tiene nada que ver en eso.

Nos gustaría advertir que en todo caso la parte japonesa habrá de asumir la responsabilidad por las vidas de sus compatriotas que son arrastrados con cinismo a la zona de acciones bélicas por sus “amigos” ucranianos.


*Protesta del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Albania debido a los daños ocasionados al edificio del Consulado Honorario de Albania en Járkov*


No hemos dejado pasar desapercibido que el Ministerio para Europa y de Asuntos Exteriores de Albania ha condenado los ataques de las fuerzas rusas a raíz de las que, supuestamente, el pasado 6 de marzo se causaron daños a la sede del Consulado Honorario del país en Járkov, Ucrania.

Rechazamos rotundamente tales acusaciones. Desde el principio de la operación especial en Ucrania llevamos señalando que las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia no atacan las instalaciones civiles y buscan evitar víctimas entre civiles.

Por desgracia, las autoridades ucranianas y los altos cargos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se atienen a una actitud completamente opuesta y usan métodos terroristas, situando las posiciones de combate y los armamentos en barrios residenciales, desde donde están atacando a tiros. Usando a los civiles como “escudo vivo”, causan deliberadamente bajas entre la población civil. Aun más, los militares ucranianos impiden la salida de la población civil a través de corredores humanitarios que debe realizarse en condiciones de seguridad. También es así en caso de Járkov. A quienes desean abandonar la zona de peligro, se le amenaza con muerte.


----------



## crocodile (20 Mar 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Si Putin se cargara dos ciudades ucranianas con nukes para terminar la guerra, seria alabado como Truman?



No porque no es de los amos yankees, solo ellos pueden masacrar 2 ciudades y matar a medio millón de personas en 10 minutos, ejjjjjjjjjjjj que es por la democracia y tal.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Mar 2022)

__





¿por qué nadie ha puesto en duda el viaje de Yuri Gagarin?


Entiendo que un regimen totalitario con gulgas en funcionamiento es mucho mas facil encubrir una conspiracion que con el caso Apolo en donde el proyecto es ademas mucho mayor participando mas gente. Ademas de que lo de Gargarin es mucho mas propicio de realizar un montaje por la sencillez del...




www.burbuja.info







Bartleby dijo:


>


----------



## HUROGÁN (20 Mar 2022)

Lo
Le puedo asegurar que la herida del primero es mas honda y perdurable en el alma, que la que la del Rap.


----------



## loveisintheair (20 Mar 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Estos son unos maleducados. Que pillen ejemplo de los compañeros chechenos, que cada vez que pillan a alguien con vida le pone un plan de pensiones y le invitan a te con pastas...



Pues que quieres que te diga... Yo casi prefiero que un checheno me corte la cabeza a esta muerte lenta, dolorosa y humillante en la que cualquiera que pase por la calle puede hacerte daño. A estos de este vídeo han tenido el detalle de dejarles los pantalones subidos, hay muchos en los que se ve que les dejan con el culo aire. Para que te metan lo que quieran. 
Lo dicho, prefiero una buena decapitación en nombre de Allah.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

ES MAS. LA OPERACION SE CONSIDERA TERMINADA YA 


* Capture Speed *@Capturespeed
Miércoles a la(s) 7:42 PM


> We are 21 days into this conflict in Ukraine...











> Q said "Done in 30











* arba happihr * @arba  7 minutes ago
 
Capture Speed​


----------



## crocodile (20 Mar 2022)

Los chinos todavía tienen un arsenal nuclear modesto, muy inferior a Rusia y USA , imagino que sabrán de sobra que los genocidas yankees no dudarian en barrerlos del mapa si fuera necesario, ellos verán.


----------



## Iskra (20 Mar 2022)

__





Reunión del Estado de Coordinación Interinstitucional para la Respuesta Humanitaria en Ucrania : Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa






es.mil.ru





*Intervención del jefe del Centro Nacional de Gestión de la Defensa de la Federación de Rusia general coronel Mijaíl Mizíntsev*
(el 19 de marzo 2022)


La Federación de Rusia continúa su trabajo centrada y coordinada en materia de evacuación de la población local y ciudadanos extranjeros a las zonas de seguridad, así como adopta medidas de restablecimiento de la vida cotidiana en los territorios, liberados de los neonazis en Ucrania.

Con estos fines, todos los días, desde las 10:00, se abren los corredores humanitarios en las direcciones de Kiev, Mariúpol, Chernígov, Sumy y Járkov (unos en cada una a Rusia, unos a través de los territorios, controlados por las autoridades ucranianas hacia las fronteras occidentales del país).

Las autoridades ucranianas volvieron a aceptar solo tres rutas de las que habían sido propuestas por nosotros, aunque ningún corredor humanitario con destino en la Federación de Rusia sigue rechazándose por Kiev.

Pero la parte ucraniana ha anunciado adicionalmente 11 corredores humanitarios en las direcciones de Kiev, Zaporiyia, Jersón y Járkov.

Basándonos en los principios exclusivamente humanos, para facilitar la evacuación de los residentes civiles, retenidos por los nacionalistas en las localidades bloqueadas, las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia respetan el ‘régimen de silencio’ en todas las rutas, incluidas las que han sido propuestas por Kiev.

En las últimas 24 horas, sin participación de las autoridades ucranianas, 16.394 personas, entre ellas 3.129 niños, han sido evacuadas desde las zonas de peligro de Ucrania, repúblicas populares de Lugansk y Donetsk a Rusia. En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, ya han sido evacuadas 314.252 personas, entre ellas 66.594 niños.

La frontera estatal de la Federación de Rusia ha sido cruzada por 1.784vehículos automotrices privados; en total, 36.710.

El Estado de Coordinación Interinstitucional de la Federación de Rusia para la Respuesta Humanitaria en Ucrania continúa registrando numerosos casos de violencia contra los residentes civiles por parte de los nacionalistas.

Aquí están algunos de ellos de las últimas 24 horas:

en los puestos de observación de la carretera de tránsito Chernígov-Kiev, los radicales de los batallones de defensa territorial incautan el dinero de los residentes civiles con el pretexto de recaudación de recursos financieros para las FF. AA. de Ucrania: 500 grivnas por un coche, 300 por un adulto y 100 por un niño; al mismo tiempo, estas tarifas son cinco veces más para los que intentan a trasladarse a Rusia, y lo más cínico es lo que si no hay dinero para pagar el tránsito, los coches se incautan y la gente regresa atrás a pie.

Y los casos más flagrantes:

en la fábrica química ‘SumyJimProm’ en Sumy, los nacionalistas han minado los almacenes de amoníaco y cloro para contagiar a los residentes de la región de Sumy en caso de llegada de las pequeñas unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia a la ciudad;

en Kotliarovo, región de Mykolaiv, los militantes de las formaciones nacionalistas preparan provocaciones con aplicación de sustancias químicas tóxicas. Con estos fines, en la sede de la escuela primaria local ya han sido colocados productos químicos tóxicos que se prevé explosionar durante la llegada de las pequeñas unidades de las tropas de Rusia.


Advertimos adelantadamente a todo el mundo civilizado y las organizaciones internacionales sobre las preparadas provocaciones cínicas de las autoridades ucranianas de las que volverán a acusar a los militares de Rusia, como siempre ha ocurrido, en caso de implementarlas.


Todo eso se hace con apoyo directo de los dirigentes de los EE. UU. y una gran lista de países de la Unión Europea que consideran Ucrania un instrumento de la política contra Rusia.

Una gran parte de la población, retenida coactivamente por los radicales en las ciudades ucranianas, sigue buscando cualesquiera posibilidades para evacuarse a Rusia lo que se comprueba por las numerosas solicitudes de los ciudadanos a los organismos oficiales, organizaciones públicas, directamente a las regiones de nuestros país, a los familiares y seres queridos, así como a los individuos conocidos que residen en la Federación de Rusia.

Según los resultados de la observación cotidiana, ha sido establecido que solo en las últimas 24 horas se han registrado otras 7.223 solicitudes, y en total hay 2.711.319 apellidos y direcciones concretas de 2.093 localidades de Ucrania en nuestra base de datos.

A pesar de la apertura cotidiana de los corredores ucranianos, las autoridades ucranianas continúan reteniendo como un ‘escudo vivo’ a más de 4,5 millones de ciudadanos civiles en Kiev, Járkov, Chernígov, Sumy y en más de 20 otras localidades bloqueadas, así como a 6.830 ciudadanos extranjeros de 19 países y tripulaciones de 70 buques extranjeros, bloqueados en los puertos de Ucrania.

En todos los puestos de observación, los representantes de Rusia siguen manteniendo operativo un suficiente número de autobuses para transportar a los refugiados hacia los elegidos puntos de destino y puntos de alojamiento temporal, donde todos que llegan al territorio de Rusia reciben la comida caliente y la atención médica y psicológica inmediata.

En total, en las regiones de Rusia continúan funcionando más de 9,5 mil puntos de alojamiento temporal.

Los órganos federales del poder ejecutivo, en coordinación con las regiones de Rusia varias organizaciones públicas y movimientos patrióticos continúan acumulando ayuda humanitarias. En los puntos de acogida ya han sido preparadas más de 20 mil toneladas de alimentos, medicamentos y artículos de primera necesidad.

En las localidades de las repúblicas populares de Lugansk y Donetsk, de las regiones de Kiev, de Zaporiyia, de Chernígov, de Járkov y de Jersón, los representantes de Rusia han entregado 3.619 toneladas de bienes en el transcurso de 464 campañas humanitarias. En las últimas 24 horas se han llevado a cabo 37 campañas, durante las cuales la población civil de las zonas liberadas han recibido 267 toneladas de artículos de primera necesidad, alimentos y medicamentos.

Actualmente están previstas y se llevan a cabo 52 campañas humanitarias en las regiones de Zaporiyia, de Kiev, de Járkov, de Jersón y de Chernígov, en las repúblicas populares de Donetsk y Lugansk, durante las cuales la población civil recibe 280 toneladas de artículos de primera necesidad, medicamentos y alimentos.

Quisiera añadir algo.

A los orfanatos de las repúblicas populares de Lugansk y Donetsk, así como a las entidades semejantes, situadas en los territorios liberados de las regiones de Kiev, de Zaporiyia, de Járkov, de Jersón y de Chernígov, el Estado de Coordinación Interinstitucional de la Federación de Rusia para la Respuesta Humanitaria en Ucrania ha entregado una carta de la chica de nueve años de idad Iman Nebras Ali procedente de la República Árabe Siria que vino al mundo y creció en un complicado tiempo de la lucha del Estado sirio contra el terrorismo internacional. Ha sufrido todos los horrores de la guerra y entiende la necesidad de apoyo y esperanza en un buen futuro de la gente ordinaria.

Iman se refirió con sus palabras de apoyo a los niños de Ucrania y Donbás quienes, como ella, sienten la pena y el sufrimiento de la acción terrorista. La carta está llena de amor y agradecimiento a Rusia, al soldado de Rusia que ha protegido su país. Actualmente, hemos iniciado la conversación de respuesta de los niños ucranianos y los niños de Donbás con Iman y con todos los niños de Siria en su representación.

Indudablemente, en este tiempo difícil, las palabras de entendimiento y ayuda son como nunca necesarias para cada uno, especialmente para los niños que todos los días sufren la violencia por parte de los nacionalistas ucranianos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los chinos todavía tienen un arsenal nuclear modesto, muy inferior a Rusia y USA imagino que sabrán de sobra que los genocidas yankees no dudarian en barrerlos del mapa si fuera necesario, ellos verán.


----------



## eL PERRO (20 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Pregunta tu a los ukranianos si no hubieran preferido que el donbass tuviese autonomia y que el ruso fuese lengua oficial a una guerra.



Pero vamos a ver puta escoria malnacida hija dela grandisima puta. ¿A santo de que puta ostia un puto imperio de 20 millones de putos km2 va a tener derecho puto alguno para coaccionar a un pais de europa para que impongan su puto idioma de mierda, o para que les cedan 3 putas provincias del tamaño de media españa, que ya se las invadieron hace 8 años?

¿Y con que puto derecho le exigen esa mierda bajo amenazas de que o me entregas territorios y te conviertes en mi puta o te reviento a misilazos?

¿Pero que puta mierda os creeis que sois, malnacidos sicopatas mongoloides de mierda? Ojala reviente todo de una puta vez para que se os pueda borrar del puto mapa para siempre como a los putos jazaros


----------



## loveisintheair (20 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Un detalle que parece irrelevante es que en Ucrania se conforman con humillar públicamente a los delincuentes, en Siria les cortaban la cabeza directamente. Esa es una de las diferencias entre los europeos y la moronegrada.



Vamos a ver. No los "humillan": los matan muy lentamente. Y muy humillantemente, también.


----------



## amcxxl (20 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los chinos todavía tienen un arsenal nuclear modesto, muy inferior a Rusia y USA imagino que sabrán de sobra que los genocidas yankees no dudarian en barrerlos del mapa si fuera necesario, ellos verán.



China en unos años tendra una flota doble que USA y un arsenal nuclear tambien mayor

saben de sobra que los anglos son escoria humana y solo entienden el lenguaje de la fuerza


----------



## uberales (20 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> China en unos años tendra una flota doble que USA y un arsenal nuclear tambien mayor
> 
> saben de sobra que los anglos son escoria humana y solo entienden el lenguaje de la fuerza



Y 50 veces más por decir...


----------



## Iskra (20 Mar 2022)

__





Sesión informativa del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia : Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa






es.mil.ru





19.03.2022 (20:30)*Sesión informativa del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia*


Las pequeñas unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia pasaron el río Kashlagach, rompieron la defensa del batallón ‘Aidar’ y avanzaron 5 kilómetros, alcanzando la frontera de Shajtiórskoye-Novoukraínka.

Han sido eliminados hasta 30 militantes, un carro de combate, un vehículo de combate de infantería y cuatro automóviles de aumentada capacidad de paso. Actualmente, se lleva a cabo un combate contra la 54ª Brigada Independiente Mecanizada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que opera en el segundo escalón.

La agrupación de la Milicia Popular de la República Popular de Donetsk ha eliminado una compañía de la 53ª Brigada Independiente Mecanizada de las FF. AA. de Ucrania, estableciendo el control completo en la localidad de Taramchuk y persiguiendo al enemigo en su retirada.

La agrupación de tropas de la República Popular de Lugansk ha alcanzado las afueras del norte de la ciudad de Lisichiansk y elimina los separados grupos de nacionalistas que han retirado de la ciudad de Rubézhnoye.

En las últimas 24 horas, la aviación táctico-operacional y de ejército han neutralizado 59 instalaciones militares de Ucrania. Entre ellas: tres puntos de mando, dos sistemas de lanzacohetes múltiples y dos estaciones de radiodetección cerca de la ciudad de Bohodújov, dos almacenes de misiles de artillería, así como 51 puntos de concentración de vehículos de combate.

La aeronave no tripulada ‘Forpost-RU’ ha destruido un radiodetector de iluminación y apuntamiento del sistema de misiles antiaéreos S-300 cerca de la localidad de Výpolzov, 60 km al norte de Kiev.

Además, los sistemas de defensa antiaérea de Rusia han derribado en aire cinco aeronaves no tripuladas ucranianas, incluida una ‘Bayraktar TB-2’ cerca de Malovorontsovka.

En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, han sido destruidos: 201 aeronaves no tripuladas, 1.443 carros de combate y otros vehículos de combate blindados, 147 sistemas de lanzacohetes múltiples, 564 cañones de artillería y morteros, así como 1.248 vehículos automotrices militares especiales.

En el transcurso de la operación militar especial, un empleado de la dirección general del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania en las regiones de Donetsk y Lugansk se ha rendido voluntariamente a los militares de Rusia.

El oficial ha participado directamente en la organización de formación de grupos de saboteadores para su operación en las zonas, liberadas de los nacionalistas.

Ha entregado los datos detallados de todos los individuos, involucrados en el sabotaje en territorio de Donbás.

Informo a todos los individuos, enganchados por el Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania, de que el rechazo voluntario de la actividad criminal y el oportuno informe a los órganos de seguridad eximen de la responsabilidad criminal.

Además, el oficial del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania ha informado sobre los actos terroristas, planificados por los militantes del batallón nacionalista ‘Azov’ en Leópolis contra los empleados y las instalaciones de las oficinas de representación de los EE. UU. y otros países occidentales.

Quiero resaltar que la cúpula del régimen de Kiev está informada sobre los planes de los nacionalistas, pero no adopta ningunas medidas preventivas.

El régimen nacionalista de Kiev prevé presentar los ataques sobre las instalaciones diplomáticas de los EE. UU. y los países occidentales como el oportuno ‘ataque directo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia’.

El objetivo principal de la provocación es intensificar la presión en los países de la OTAN para que introduzcan la zona de exclusión aérea y envíen el armamento adicional.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

Arabia Saudita y Emiratos Árabes rechazan hablar con Biden tras una reunión con Putin


Biden mirando la cobertura del móvil y cambiando de lugar para coger buena señal cada vez que le cuelgan.




www.burbuja.info











 biden dedo​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

*ACTORES **ACTORES | 

LLEVAMOS MUCHO TIEMPO VIENDO *

*UNA PELICULA *











​ACTORES POLITICOS PEDRO SANCHEZ ZELENSKY CASA REAL MONARQUIA HUNTER BIDEN
SON TODOS ACTORES
Willow Patriot


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

actor zelensky desde su pantalla verde. se congratula por estos exitos y anima a seguir en la lucha

 * Greenstone taniwha * @Greenstonetaniwha 24 minutes ago Zelensky Green Screen 








 Greenstone taniwha


Zelensky Green Screen




anonup.com


----------



## kronopath (20 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los chinos todavía tienen un arsenal nuclear modesto, muy inferior a Rusia y USA imagino que sabrán de sobra que los genocidas yankees no dudarian en barrerlos del mapa si fuera necesario, ellos verán.



China está construyendo dos reactores nucleares secretos... y los científicos están preocupados


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> No lo dira por la el programa " la quinta columna" xD si no por ya sabemos quienes
> 
> PUTIN
> JFK
> ...



la quinta columna es un término relacionado la guerra civil de España y no es casualidad que se esté usando en la guerra civil de Rusia. 

La de España fue el campo de pruebas y el detonante de la llamada segunda guerra mundial, que no fue mundial puesto que no cayó ninguna bomba en Estados Unidos. 

Esta es el detonante de la que se llamará tercera , pero que tampoco caerá ningún misil en la patria de quien organiza estas masacres .


----------



## loveisintheair (20 Mar 2022)

Estoy de acuerdo contigo excepto en esto:



Nico dijo:


> La Agenda 2030 quizás ya ni exista.



Los europeos nos encaminamos a cumplir la máxima de la agenda 2030: no tendremos nada y seremos "felices", 
Llevan mucho tiempo diciéndonos que tenemos que usar menos el coche, poniendo impuestos imaginarios al Co2 (o como se escriba). aconsejándote que comas cucharachas en vez de chuletones... Y justo ahora suben los precios de los combustibles, del gas, de la luz. Paran los transportistas, paran los agricultores, paran las fábricas...
Yo creo que la agenda 2030 va viento en popa.


----------



## [IΞI] (20 Mar 2022)

giovachapin dijo:


> India va tener mucho que decir en esta nueva historia, cada vez mas leo noticias sobre los negocios que los indues estan firmando con los rusos, a ver si al final no son estos los salvadores de rusia y no china.



Tienen el doble de población que Europa...

Qué todavía son más pobres? Tan cierto como que eso cambiará


----------



## apocalippsis (20 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Si triste es morir en conflictos de nuestros políticos, peor es luchar por esos políticos que quieren destruirte. Ser mercenario o soldado en Ucrania es una esclavitud. Los primeros lo hacen por odio al comunismo, y los segundos porque los obligan desde la OTAN/UE/USA
> 
> Sin embargo los rusos parece que estén jugando al airsoft. Ayer el soldado con el casco jugando al escondite mientras los Ucros disparaban como locos al casco puesto en un palo, mientras el soldado ruso se descojonaba, increíble



Eso no es ningun juego, los rusos tienen francotiradores detras de ese tio con el casco que buscan desde donde le disparan mientras el lo saca.


----------



## raptors (20 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hay una cosa que está clara, el primero que lance un ultimatun apelando al uso de sus MBIC, es el que ha perdido la guerra. De todas formas ya lo he comentado en un post más arriba, deben de estar los laboratorios militares usanos ahora mismo trabajando a 3 turnos y sin límite presupuestario.



_Ja, ja, ja_ a este empinado proUsa le duele que rusia avance... *Ladren perros...!!*


----------



## Ancient Warrior (20 Mar 2022)

No jodan con la web que ellos pueden cortar los cables submarinos


----------



## Homero+10 (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## raptors (20 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Gentileza de foro americano.
> 
> 
> Yo si, i por i = -1



ese burro que va a saber de números imaginarios...!!!


----------



## [IΞI] (20 Mar 2022)

Brvtal la camiseta del fulano @elgatochimpliflinguir ahora ya sabemos pq estos nancys del palo son tan cutres


----------



## raptors (20 Mar 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Quitando la mariconeria del cambio climático, esa ruta nunca va a ser ni viable ni segura para la navegación porque solo permanece abierta un par de meses por años y de todas maneras requiere de escolta de rompehielos. Desde los años 70s están con el cuento de la ruta polar y nunca se consumado ni se consumará por lo mismo, ese océano no está hecho para el tráfico naval pesado.
> 
> Rusia solo puede salir al mar por el Báltico a través de San Petersburgo, perder a los estado bálticos limitó su proyección marina y les dejo aislada Kaliningrado, el mar del Norte a través del puerto de Múrmansk, al mar negro por Crimea y los puertos rusos del Cáucaso (Hasta no reconquistar Ucrania no tendrá acceso a los puertos ucranianos), todas estas salidos pueden ser entorpecidas y cortadas debido a que están en la vía la OTAN: el Báltico por los estrechos de Dinamarca, el mar Negro y el Mediterráneo por los estrechos del Bósforo, el canal de Suez y el estrecho de Gibraltar, y el mar del norte a través de la cadena que forman Inglaterra-Islandia-Noruega y Groenlandia. Rusia solo tiene salida a la mar relativamente segura al Pacífico por el mar de Ojotsk, ya que Vladivostok se encuentra en el mar de Japón cercado por el estado títere yanqui de Japón.
> 
> Todo lo anterior impone por ley que Rusia solo puede ser una potencia continental no puede apostar su desarrollo a unas rutas marinas que no controla tal como esta crisis demuestra.



Ma sin embargo... Rusia es potencia marítima... una cosa son los deseos y otra la realidad... empinado.. ja


----------



## amcxxl (20 Mar 2022)

No lo veras en La Secta: 
en la TV de Banderastan una valiente: Zelensky capitula !!!! deja las drogas !!!

no creo que a esta la pongan el equivalente a solo 300 euros de multa, no creo que se la vuelva a ver con vida


----------



## crocodile (20 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> China en unos años tendra una flota doble que USA y un arsenal nuclear tambien mayor
> 
> saben de sobra que los anglos son escoria humana y solo entienden el lenguaje de la fuerza



De momento China tiene 13 veces menos potencial nuclear que USA, eso es mucha distancia.









Estos son los países con más armas nucleares del mundo en 2022


Estos son los países con más armas nucleares en el mundo: ¿han aumentado o reducido su arsenal en los últimos años?, ¿cuántas de esas ojivas están desplegadas?




www.google.com


----------



## Ancient Warrior (20 Mar 2022)

Caza MiG-31K de la fuerza aérea rusa que lleva un misil de crucero hipersónico Kinzhal


----------



## amcxxl (20 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> De momento China tiene 13 veces menos potencial nuclear que USA, eso es mucha distancia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tienes que contar las armas estrategicas, las tacticas no sirven de nada para una guerra total

la mayoria de las armas atomicas son tacticas para lanzar desde aviones tacticos e incluso artilleria en un campo de batalla, pero no pueden atravesar el oceano

CHina tiene lo suficiente para un intercambio nuclear, pero tendra aun mas en 6-8 años


----------



## raptors (20 Mar 2022)

brunstark dijo:


> Otro payaso insultón.
> 
> Escribe algo coherente o sigue con los doritos.
> 
> ...



el "figaro" anda como feminazi en sus _"dias"_.. porque pese a todo rusia avanza... Lo mejor que podemos hacer en este foro... es no mencionar al "figaro"... porque si lo hacemos... estamos alimentando al _"troll..."_


----------



## Aurkitu (20 Mar 2022)

¿Es real? xD



¿Es sarcasmo? ¿Quiénes son? ¿Es una forma de_ sabotaje_?

Ese tiene subtítulos, y se puede pillar todo.


----------



## Feriri88 (20 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Tienen el doble de población que Europa...
> 
> Qué todavía son más pobres? Tan cierto como que eso cambiará





Jajajajajaj


Cambiará dice

Jajajajajaja


----------



## amcxxl (20 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> El primer ministro italiano, Mario Draghi, y otros componentes del gobierno expresaron hoy su solidaridad al ministro de Defensa,
> Lorenzo Guerini, objeto de un ataque y considerado "un halcón antirruso" por parte del Ministerio de Exteriores de Rusia.



que va a decir el cerdo de Draghi, un dictador puesto a dedo , quitar del cargo a Renzi fue un golpe de estado en toda regla, solo porque queria llevarse bien con Rusia y acepto su ayuda durante lo peor de la plandemia causada por el Pentagono


----------



## Proletario Blanco (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## [IΞI] (20 Mar 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Jajajajajaj
> 
> 
> Cambiará dice
> ...



Ríete si quieres, pero recuerda que algunos foreros sí somos economistas, y tú... 

solo eres un comepollas.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Proletario Blanco (20 Mar 2022)

_

_
Defensor del cristianismo y de la civilización occidental capturado cerca de Kiev.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (20 Mar 2022)

Atenas.Monumento a los cerdos bolcheviques de la 2ww.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (20 Mar 2022)

A ver si esto va a ser más cosa de Rusia e indirectamente China que de la OTAN-UE, aunque todos formen parte, pero me refiero a que esto está pensado seguramente para cambiar el orden internacional y que traten de tú a tú a los países que ascienden.

Occidente mucho tiene que cambiar si quiere pintar algo en el mundo, ya no solo Europa sino hasta EEUU, pero dar pataletas no es solución a nada, necesitarían más presidentes como Trump, Orbán, Macron en el sentido de dialogar con todos.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (20 Mar 2022)

Mientras tanto, EEUU y sus costumbres. Entre todos los "caballero, caballero" no suman el CI de un subnormal:











‘I can’t breathe’: Chilling video shows death of California man pinned down by cops


Edward Bronstein, 38, was taken into custody on suspicion of driving under the influence by a California Highway Patrol officer during a traffic stop in 2020.




nypost.com





*‘I can’t breathe’: Chilling video shows death of California man pinned down by cops*


----------



## Feriri88 (20 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Ríete si quieres, pero recuerda que algunos foreros sí somos economistas, y tú...
> 
> solo eres un comepollas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 991157




Y?

Rusia en 1900 era una potencia y era un pais feudal donde el 80% vivia miserablemente


En ese gráfico no sale Luxemburgo


Luxemburgo era rica en 1550
En 1750
En 1950
En 2020
Y lo sera en 2050




India ya era una superpotencia global en 1700 o en 1400


Incluso junto con China superarian en pib a la mayoría de paises europeos de la epoca

o es que Suecia en 1650 superaba en pib total a India


Y?


Ahi siguen con sus castas y sus ciudades apestosas


----------



## amcxxl (20 Mar 2022)

Yankees, váyanse a casa" - el editor en jefe de la revista alemana Compact pidió la expulsión de los invasores estadounidenses de Alemania..

Hay una lección importante que aprender de la historia, el autor aconseja:
"A los alemanes y los rusos nunca se les debe permitir volver a enfrentarse. No hay soldados para la OTAN, no hay centavos para la OTAN, no hay sanciones contra Rusia, no hay odio hacia Rusia", instó. En su lugar, inicie Nord Stream 2, el oleoducto de la paz. " 
El autor está convencido de que en la situación actual, *solo la neutralidad permitirá a los alemanes sobrevivir*. 
Y en relación con esto, anunció la distribución gratuita de camisetas con la inscripción: "¡Yankees, vete a casa!"
En su opinión, *Alemania sigue siendo una colonia militar del Pentágono* y los alemanes deben deshacerse de las fuerzas de ocupación, sus servicios especiales, los drones asesinos y el Gran Hermano.


----------



## Chavalillo (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Red Star (20 Mar 2022)

*BRVTAL*









Thread by @jullietteBeau on Thread Reader App


@jullietteBeau: El discurso más emotivo,más importante,más claro y justo q escuché en mi vida, x cadena nacional de Vladimir Putin a la nación rusa y el mundo. Impresionante!!! Empieza así "Ciudadanos de Rusia, ciu...…




threadreaderapp.com





El discurso más emotivo,más importante,más claro y justo q escuché en mi vida, x cadena nacional de Vladimir Putin a la nación rusa y el mundo. Impresionante!!! Empieza así "Ciudadanos de Rusia, ciudadanos del mundo, hermanos todos: un sector de los gob. del mundo occidental 

+ los gobiernos que conforman la UE y la OTAN, quienes representan de manera relativa a un poco más del 11% de la población mundial, han decidido coaccionar y someter a sus designios,a muchos más del 89 % de los habitantes, de los seres humanos que viven en este planeta, han 

+ decidido execrar de la " civilización", de su supuesta civilización.a todos los ciudadanos rusos, estén dónde estén sobre este planeta, sin importar el ámbito de sus vidas en que se desenvuelven, condenarlos, por haber tenido la "maldición", nuestra dicha, de haber nacido 

+ sobre nuestra gran tierra patria. No importa lo que pensemos, lo que hagamos, cuáles sean nuestras inclinaciones, nuestros sueños, principios o ideales, sólo por el simple hecho de ser rusos, es decir de la noche a la mañana han decidido que los ciudadanos rusos perdiéramos 

+ nuestra condición humana, que ya no perteneciéramos a este planeta. Algo así jamás se ha visto en toda la historia humana. Lo más parecido que se haya visto alguna vez, fue cdo el régimen nazi de Adolf Hitler y sus acólitos decidiesen en su tiempo, q los ciudadanos alemanes y

+ del resto de Europa con filiación religiosa Judía, afiliación política Comunista, o afinidad étnica dudosa que no fuera la superior etnia o mal llamada raza acorde a sus ideales, careciesen de una humanidad lo suficiente digna y apropiada para no ser esclavizados y/o 

+ exterminados; y a su vez, amenazan con igual destino, a todo aquel que muestre amistad, solidaridad o simpatía con los Rusos, estén estos amigos donde estén.Toda esta parafernalia extremista es “justificada” por el hecho de que una nación ejerciese el elemental derecho que 

+ tiene todo país, sociedad o ser humano de defenderse, de resguardarse tomando la iniciativa ante una agresión disfrazada de baja intensidad, pertinaz y continua, q les pone y les pondrá en el trascurso del tiempo en grave riesgo en su integridad territorial y en la seguridad

+ y vida de sus pobladores. No tengo que explicarles de más, todo aquel que me escucha sabe muy bien, así se negase en entender, de q es lo que les hablo.Esta representación de Occidente como respuesta a nuestro atrevimiento soberano, ha decidido aplastarnos, ya sea de manera 

+ física, material o moral, y para ello aplicó cobardemente una guerra económica, mediática e informativa de carácter relámpago brutal, más todo terminó en simples deseos impulsivos alejados de la realidad, sus anhelos inmediatos han fracasadccidente no logró organizar ni 

+ imponer una 'guerra económica relámpago' en nuestra contra, ni mediáticamente han logrado incidir plenamente en la generalidad de las mentes nuestras aislación como sociedad, el cepo informativo q han implantado en sus territorios y dominios, solo perjudica a sus ciudadanos 

+ de a pié, y como la mentira tiene corta vida, más temprano que tarde, sus mismos ciudadanos van exigir su libertad de albedrío, libertad que jamás podrá ser suprimida por nada ni nadie, porque forma parte en sí, de la misma condición humana. Las sanciones contra Rusia en vez 

+ de hacernos daño nos fortalecen, las mismas han supuesto más bien un duro golpe para el conjunto de la economía global, economía que usufructúan y manipulan, pero que ya hoy no pueden plenamente controlar, se les ha escapado de las manos, y ahora solo afectan a los propios 

+ europeos y estadounidenses, a sus propios ciudadanos, a través del crecimiento de los precios de gasolina, energía, alimentos, a través de la pérdida de sus puestos de trabajo; ciudadanos de Europa, de Estados Unidos, ciudadanos de a pié, no es verdad q sus problemas se deba

+ a las “acciones hostiles” de Rusia, no, se debe a las acciones irracionales e irresponsables de sus líderes, quienes pretenden hacerles pagar con su propio dinero "la lucha contra la mítica amenaza rusa". Todo es mentira, la verdad es que los problemas actuales que enfrentan

+ millones de personas en Occidente se deben a las acciones cometidas por las élites gobernantes de sus estados, por sus errores, su miopía y sus ambiciones desmedidas alejadas de la realidad, están obsesionadas con sus propios intereses de lucro y súper ganancias, 

+ son incapaces de ver más allá, de tener empatía con ustedes y sus más elementales necesidades.
Rusia respeta su propiedad, Rusia seguirá respetando la propiedad de todos a diferencia de Occidente, respetaremos sus derechos, a diferencia de esta representación parcial que se 

+ abroga todo el occidente, que canibaliza la propiedad y los recursos de todos. Las acciones ilegítimas de congelación de una parte de las reservas del Banco Central socavan la fiabilidad de los llamados activos de primera clase, del dólar. De hecho, tanto EEUU como la UE 

+ se han declarado de facto en suspensión de pagos frente a sus compromisos con Rusia con ello, ahora bien, quien perjudica a quien, ¿perjudica a Rusia?, no creo, se perjudican irracionalmente así mismos, ¿que país, quien en su sano juicio, desde ahora va confiar de occidente?

+ ¿quien va guardar sus reservas, sus riqueza, su dinero en sus bancos?, si de manera unilateral y alegre se apropian de los mismos, actúan como piratas, como vulgar ladrones, ¿quien va confiar en su sistema financiero una vez concluida la intervención especial en Ucrania?

+ ¿Quién?.
Occidente busca sembrar discordia entre los rusos apostando por la traición, ellos otra vez quieren volver a intentar presionarnos, convertirnos en un país débil y dependiente, violar nuestra integridad territorial, desmembrar a Rusia, no lo lograron entonces, 

+ y no lo harán ahora, Occidente apostará por la llamada quinta columna, por los traidores, por quienes ganan dinero aquí, pero viven allá. Lo que tiene que quedar claro para todos, y con ello concluyo, es la evidencia de que estos últimos acontecimientos ponen fin al dominio

+ global de los países occidentales en la política y en la economía mundial. Es más, ha quedado en entre dicho, en duda, el modelo económico que durante decenios se nos ha impuesto al mundo en general, la obsesión patológica de EEUU y sus aliados por las sanciones, q no la 

+ comparten los países donde vive más de la mitad de la población mundial, esos países representan la parte más prometedora a futuro, son las economías que más rápido crecen. Rusia está entre esos países, estamos juntos, esto es así porque Rusia tiene todos los recursos tantos

+ naturales, materiales y humanos que estas naciones emergentes necesitan, Occidente no tiene ya nada que dar, nada que ofrecer que no sea robo, todo lo han mal gastado o agotado, solo tienen la codicia y la necesidad de cortar el crecimiento de estas naciones emergentes, es 

+ por ello, que ya es inevitablemente el arranque pujante del nuevo sistema económico comercial que emerge, sistema donde el mundo tendrá la garantía de que sus riquezas no serán expoliadas arbitrariamente, y en donde se pueda comerciar e intercambiar de manera floreciente,

+ natural y segura. Rusia siempre en el trascurso de la historia ha brindado grandes aportes en la evolución de la civilización humana, esta vez tampoco iba ser diferente, Rusia siempre ha estado y será siempre parte de la Historia."Vladímir Vladímirovich Putin. Moscú

+ miércoles 16 de marzo de 2022.


----------



## [IΞI] (20 Mar 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> *BRVTAL*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



VV lidera la resistencia en el XXI... renegando del que lo hizo en el XX, no deja de ser curioso

Himboco al ejperto en discursos para solicitar su opinión

@Ejquelosfajsistassonellos


----------



## raptors (20 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> que te gusta vacilar el joputa este tirando del diccionario, técnicamente hablando no son periodistas (por definicion propia) son mercenarios de la otan, la que está en rusia, no sabes que el gobierno ruso ha aprobado una ley para castigar noticias falsas? lol. Del otro me lo creo....alli (kiev) no se aplica esa ley.
> me parto



Segun lei... la ley es:
_"el gobierno ruso ha aprobado una ley para castigar noticias falsas.."_ .*..sobre el ejército..!!*
Es decir cualquier noticia falsa sobre su ejército y fuerzas armadas.. va a tener una pena de hasta de 15 años...!!


----------



## raptors (20 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Una mente anclada en 1944. Da igual lo que firme Ucrania bajo coacción si la población en general se opone a ello, mientras Ucrania sea un estado "soberano" y "democrático" nadie le puede obligar a hacer según qué cosas. La única forma de obligarlo es bajo un régimen totalitario y la experiencia previa de Polonia y Estonia nos dice que en el fondo luego no terminan "muy amiguitos".



escupes pura mierda ProUsa....


----------



## raptors (20 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Tal como está al cosa el primero que amenace con tirar nukes es que va perdiendo o ha perdido.



tu m@m@ es la que va perdiendo.. ja


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Demodé (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## raptors (20 Mar 2022)

Chavalillo dijo:


>



Es un canal de méxico y se llama: _"El chapucero USA"_... este canal es una "luz" cuando habla de política mundial... pero... es una _"oscuridad"_ total cuando habla de política interna de mexico...

Ya que solapa todas las tonterías del presidente kk... así le gustan que le digan al presidente de méxico, AMLO (andres manuel lopez obrador)... *el kakas el presidente de méxico* (kakas=desecho fecal)...


----------



## Don Meliton (20 Mar 2022)

Me he quedado a cuadros con estos vidrios.

Esta es la raza de superdotados intelectuales que nos venden?, porque mas bien parece un cotolengo.


----------



## Magick (20 Mar 2022)

Liu Xin, una presentadora china muy famosa, describe las demandas estadounidenses a China con respecto a la crisis con Rusia: "¿Puedes ayudarme a vencer a tus amigos para poder concentrarme en vencerte a ti después?"


----------



## Oso Polar (20 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A estas alturas, independientemente de la propaganda, hay datos que son bastante obvios.
> 
> Llevamos más de 3 semanas de invasión. Rusia entró en Ucrania, pero no ha logrado prácticamente ningún avance. Esto teniendo en cuenta la inercia inicial y la capacidad de "sorpresa", que ya no existen.
> 
> ...



Te equivocas de rabo a cabo:

1.- A menos que tengas contactos en el "Estado Mayor" que te pasen información privilegiada de los planes rusos que se esbozaron para la "operación especial" simplemente estás especulando, así también como diaria el Mariscal de Campo Von Moltke "Ningún plan sobrevive al contacto con el enemigo"
2.- Te perece poco el avance ruso al enfrentarse al segundo ejercito más numeroso de Europa y el número 22 en el ranking de ejércitos más poderosos según firepower.com, Ucrania ya perdió el acceso al Mar de Azov, esta bloqueado por el Mar Negro y con tropas estacionadas que no puede enviar a ningún lado por la amenaza de desembarco en Odessa, recuerdo que EEUU hizo lo mismo para fijar tropas de Irak en la primera guerra del golfo.
3.- Rusia esta bajo asedio desde la caída de la URSS como nunca antes lo estuvo con la excepción de la Revolución Bolchevique y la WWII, yno es un discurso es la realidad, quién no quiera enterarse es su problema pero eso no cambia los hechos.
4.- La "Operación Especial en Ucrania" es eso una operación antiterrorista contra un grupo neonazi que buscaba el enfrentamiento contra Rusia enarbolando lo peor del nacionalsocialismo y el racismo, el cual buscaba armas biológicas y nucleares.
5.- El fin último de los políticos anglosajones desde que se estrellaron de cara contra el Imperio Ruso es desmembrarlo y convertirlo en la nueva "India colonial" o la China después de la "Guerra del Opio"
6.- Los rusos y conversa con cualquiera que viva en Rusia saben que Putin es lo mejor que les ha pasado desde Stalin, si desde el gobierno del "sádico" georgiano, ya que Vladimir Vladimorovich Putin es el líder que los saco de la guerra civil en la que se encarrilaba la Rusia de Yelstin, y no me vengan con las estupideces que el maricón de Kruchev llamo Des-Estalinismo invención para menospreciar a una figura que era una gran sombra sobre cualquier líder posterior del Soviet Supremo y es, para mi entender, una de las principales causas de la caída de la URSS. Como ejemplo esta China que a pesar de que Mao Tse Tung, tomando como cierto las patrañas contra Stalin, tenia las manos diez veces más manchadas de sangre aún sigue siendo el "Gran Timonel" en la China Capitalista de hoy día.
7.- Rusia con muchas probabilidades va a salir de esta guerra fortalecida ya que los occidentales se quitaron las caretas y ya no hay marcha atrás, el mismo D. Medvedev el más pro-occidental dentro del circulo interno de poder de la Rusia ya lo dijo esto es un antes y después y si Europa quiere pagar el gas sobre USD 2.000 el m3 por seguir las políticas de EEUU que se jodan, hay mercado en Asia para las energía rusa.

Saludos,


----------



## apocalippsis (20 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> tienes que contar las armas estrategicas, las tacticas no sirven de nada para una guerra total
> 
> la mayoria de las armas atomicas son tacticas para lanzar desde aviones tacticos e incluso artilleria en un campo de batalla, pero no pueden atravesar el oceano
> 
> CHina tiene lo suficiente para un intercambio nuclear, pero tendra aun mas en 6-8 años



Crear una arma nuclear no es tan sencillo y China va a crecer de pena como cualquier otro pais para crearlas, los que las tienen a miles ya las han echo, eso no tiene vuelta de hoja, no salen las bombas nucleares desde debajo de las piedras, tiene un coste muy alto cada una.


----------



## Abrojo (20 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Las mujeres ucranianas que huyeron de la guerra a Suecia dicen tener miedo en el nuevo país.
> En varias ocasiones los hombres han irrumpido por la noche en el edificio donde las autoridades las han acogido.
> Los hombres golpearon agresivamente las puertas de sus habitaciones, exigiendo que las dejaran entrar.
> 
> ...



Aclarar que aquí lo de MENA no es porque sean moronegros menores sino porque son de Middle East & North Africa, en una feliz coincidencia "mena" sirve tanto para los morillos como para los que ya tienen los huevos negros


----------



## amcxxl (20 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Crear una arma nuclear no es tan sencillo y China va crecer de pena como cualquier otro pais para crearlas, los que las tienen a miles ya las han echo, eso no tiene vuelta de hoja, no salen las bombas nucleares desde debajo de las piedras, tiene un coste muy alto cada una.



China tiene armas atomicas estrageficas suficientes para dejar fuera de combate a USA con misiles ICBM

el problema es que si los yankees piensan que perder 100 millones es aceptable si matan 1000 millones de chinos, solo te queda la opcion de subir la apuesta, esta gentuza gringa solo entiende el idioma de la fuerza

la unica dificultad de hacer mas bombas es concentrar mas Uranio 235 y en eso estan, haran otras 1000 cabezas de las gordas

ademas van a consttuir mas de 100 nuevas centrales nucleares de donde tambien sacaran Plutonio que se puede usar para armas mas pequeñaa


----------



## ccartech (20 Mar 2022)

NO LES CAYO BIEN LA BIENVENIDA


----------



## ccartech (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## apocalippsis (20 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> China tiene armas atomicas estrageficas suficientes para dejar fuera de combate a USA con misiles ICBM
> 
> el problema es que si los yankees piensan que perder 100 millones es aceptable si matan 1000 millones de chinos, solo te queda la opcion de subir la apuesta, esta gentuza gringa solo entiende el idioma de la fuerza
> 
> ...



El problema es si te dejan, que no es lo mismo que ya las tengas.


----------



## Oso Polar (20 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Otro tonto que vende la misma historia de que los blindados son obsoletos y que los drones son el futuro y que Rusia es un ejercito bananero, por Dios si hubieran analizado las invasiones de EEUU y su resultado final, se darían cuenta que sin botas en el terreno y sin un buen programa de reconstrucción cualquier guerra termina en fracaso. 

Resultados:
Irak esta como nunca lo estuvo bajo influencia Iraní.
Libia bajo influencia Turca y Rusa.
Siria bajo influencia Rusa, Iraní Turca.
Afganistán bajo influencia Pakistaní e Iraní.
Yemen bajo influencia Iraní
Somalia influencia China

Que bien le ha ido a EEUU con sus invasiones desde los 90'.

Y como siempre digo el MBT y los blindados seguirán siendo los reyes en el campo terrestre.


----------



## ccartech (20 Mar 2022)

China responde hoy al llamamiento de la OTAN para condenar la "invasión brutal" (palabras de Stoltengberg de la OTAN), diciendo que "nunca olvidará" el mortífero bombardeo de la OTAN contra su embajada en Yugoslavia en 1999; y que no necesitan una "lección de justicia" de "abusadores del derecho internacional


----------



## ccartech (20 Mar 2022)

En vivo en CNN, que transmitió una transmisión desde un estudio móvil del Congreso, donde Zelensky estaba hablando por zoom en ese momento, los participantes en una manifestación contra el apoyo estadounidense a Ucrania con carteles entraron en el marco.


----------



## Guzmán de Berga (20 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>



Una empresa de mercenarios no puede meterse en una guerra con un ejército moderno cargado de cazas, drones, satélites. A quién se le ocurre. Que ésto no va de cazar granjeros en harapos en el desierto.


----------



## Magick (20 Mar 2022)

A ver cuanto tardan en desintegrar esto:


Países de la OTAN fortaleciendo las defensas aéreas
German Patriot SAM en la carretera checa hacia Eslovaquia hoy esto fue abordado previamente por el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Alemania


----------



## amcxxl (20 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> El problema es si te dejan, que no es lo mismo que ya las tengas.



tienen Uranio y centrifugadoras, solo es cuestion de tiempo
el proceso de concentrar Ucranio 235 al 90-95% es largo

a China nadie la va a poner peros como a Iran o Corea del Norte porque ya tienen arsenal nuclear y son una superpotencia

ademas cuenta con la ayuda rusa para el programa civil de construccion que a la larga le dara un monton de Plutonio


----------



## Magick (20 Mar 2022)

*FM Szijjártó: Aumenta la presión sobre el gobierno para "arrastrar a Hungría a la guerra"*

El gobierno está trabajando para evitar que Hungría se vea arrastrada a la guerra en Ucrania, y resistiendo la "presión doméstica y extranjera" relacionada, dijo el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores Péter Szijjártó después de asistir a una sesión del órgano operativo de seguridad nacional y a una reunión del gabinete el miércoles.









FM Szijjártó: Pressure Mounting on Gov’t to “Drag Hungary into the War”


The government is working to prevent Hungary from being dragged into the war in Ukraine, and resisting the related “domestic and foreign pressure”, Foreign Minister Péter Szijjártó said after attending a session of the national security operative body and a cabinet meeting on Wednesday. While...




hungarytoday.hu


----------



## apocalippsis (20 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> tienen Uranio y centrifugadoras, solo es cuestion de tiempo
> el proceso de concentrar Ucranio 235 al 90-95% es largo
> 
> a China nadie la va a poner peros como a Iran o Corea del Norte porque ya tienen arsenal nuclear y son una superpotencia
> ...



si empezase la guerra nuclear no seria estrategica seria tactica y con eso te dejan china echa un queso de gruyer actualmente. Y despues alimentalos...............


----------



## amcxxl (20 Mar 2022)

Guzmán de Berga dijo:


> Una empresa de mercenarios no puede meterse en una guerra con un ejército moderno cargado de cazas, drones, satélites. A quién se le ocurre. Que ésto no va de cazar granjeros en harapos en el desierto.



los mercenarios sirven de guardia pretoriana de satrapas del tercer mundo o de ejercito pirata de las multinacionales en su rapiña de Africa o Sudamerica

para una guerra de verdad hace falta un ejercito de verdad


----------



## Oso Polar (20 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Puff... la huida de altos dirigentes y oligarcas en jet de los ultimos dias al este y a Dubai, que Lavrov diera media vuelta en pleno vuelo de su viaje a China, que hayan empezado arrestos de altos mandos...
> 
> Mal rollo. El regimen de Putin esta o tambaleandose o afincandose. Ambas noticias nefastas.
> 
> ...



En twitter ya eliminaron o arrestaron a la mitad del alto mando ruso y Ucrania esta a las puertas del Kremlin. En fin no se quién es más tonto el que escribe y publica estas tonterías o el que las comparte sin contrastar datos.

En fin!


----------



## willbeend (20 Mar 2022)

Yo diria que no.

Bueno, Argelia que esta descontenta con España. A ver si va a ser que tienen una mejor oferta por su gas y es una excusa para dejar de vendernoslo... nos ibamos a reir un rato, con lo seguros que estamos porque nosotros, no compramos gas ruso...


----------



## amcxxl (20 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> si empezase la guerra nuclear no seria estrategica seria tactica y con eso te dejan china echa un queso de gruyer actualmente. Y despues alimentalos...............



no seria tactica porque si alguien tira una bomba atomica a China puede darse por muerto por lejos que este

los chinos no van a ser tan cagados como los sovieticos, aprendieron en sus propias carnes que son la escoria angla solo vale la fuerza


----------



## arriondas (20 Mar 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Otro tonto que vende la misma historia de que los blindados son obsoletos y que los drones son el futuro y que Rusia es un ejercito bananero, por Dios si hubieran analizado las invasiones de EEUU y su resultado final, se darían cuenta que sin botas en el terreno y sin un buen programa de reconstrucción cualquier guerra termina en fracaso.
> 
> Resultados:
> Irak esta como nunca lo estuvo bajo influencia Iraní.
> ...



Todo eso evidencia el fracaso estadounidense en sus "operaciones teatrales". Han sido incapaces de crear regímenes amigos en los países que han bombardeado e invadido. Más bien ha sido todo lo contrario. Sólo saben destruir.


----------



## amcxxl (20 Mar 2022)

Su-35S destruyó los medios de defensa aérea de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania Las misiones de combate del caza multifuncional súper maniobrable de cuarta generación se están llevando a cabo como parte de una operación especial en Ucrania. 



Imágenes de vuelos nocturnos del Su-35S durante la operación especial de la Federación Rusa para proteger el LDNR


El Ministerio de Defensa mostró imágenes del trabajo de combate de la tripulación Ka-52 con la destrucción del depósito de las Fuerzas Armadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
 
https://vk.com/video-102718758_456245914?list=99d271a2671060fba3


----------



## Oso Polar (20 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Lo más interesante es que haya alguien que se crea que Putin fue a defender a la población rusa que él mismo ha metido allí , para tener un pretexto para atacar a Ucrania.
> 
> La salida al mar Mediterráneo es la principal razón geoestratégica de todo esto.
> 
> ...



Ah! Entonces Putin fue a lanzar su "Operación Especial" por su salida al Atlantico? Que dices, si la misma ya estaba asegurada con Crimea.

La razón de esta guerra es el colchón natural que ofrece Ucrania a Rusia contra un ataque ya no solamente terrestre (Brecha de Volgogrado), si no misilístico, desde menos de 500 km de Moscú, es decir a menos de 5 minutos de vuelo de un misil de crucero. La sobrevivencia de Rusia estaba entredicho y por extensión de su población si se permitía una Ucrania NeoNazi, Nuclear y adherida a la OTAN.
La misma también ha servido para quitar la careta a las sanciones occidentales, las que mas temprano que tarde, con una u otra razón, iban a ser impuestas a Rusia, recordar que desde el 2014 esta sancionada.

Rusia esta peleando su derecho a existir y no es una exaltación mía es una realidad, que no quieran darse cuenta es otro probloema.

Saludos,


----------



## Magick (20 Mar 2022)

Son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas y tal:


----------



## amcxxl (20 Mar 2022)

El regimen de Kiev incluso se atrevio a rehusar un corredor para sacar a los nazis de Mariupol, para que la ciudad quede completamente arrasada, eso en si mismo es un crimen de guerra de Zelensky y su camarilla

Son puta gentuza, Zelensky los oligarcas, los de la puta OTAN y toda la escoria de la UE

quieren que solo queden un monton de escombros en Novorusia y dejar a millones sin casa

hay que arrasar Lvov, Ivano-Frankovsk, Ternopil, Rivne, etc....

por cada ciudad rusa que machaquen hay que reventar otra ciudad de los amantes de Bandera


----------



## apocalippsis (20 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> no seria tactica porque si alguien tira una bomba atomica a China puede darse por muerto por lejos que este
> 
> los chinos no van a ser tan cagados como los sovieticos, aprendieron en sus propias carnes que son la escoria angla solo vale la fuerza



Pero vamos a ver a quien le interesa la desaparicion del mundo? y que con el armamento nuclear raquitico de china no le hace ni rascarse a los yanquies, la dejan echa un solar a China y nadie se meteria por lo mismo.

Otra cosa es rusia que si que te deja echo un solar el mundo. Por lo que ya te digo bombas tacticas nucleares y hasta que agache la cabeza.


----------



## Magick (20 Mar 2022)

Buratinos desnazificando y desmilitarizando:

Primer uso informado del MLRS termobárico "Lanzallamas" TOS-1A (ubicación no revelada)


----------



## amcxxl (20 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver a quien le interesa la desaparicion del mundo? y que con el armamento nuclear raquitico de china no le hace ni rascarse a los yanquies, la dejan echa un solar a China y nadie se meteria por lo mismo.
> 
> Otra cosa es rusia que si que te deja echo un solar el mundo. Por lo que ya te digo bombas tacticas nucleares y hasta que agache la cabeza.



el mundo no va a desaparecer por una guerra atomica, eso es otra de las mentiras propagandisticas "pacifistas" de la guerra fria para meter miedo a la gente y que se estuviera quietecita, otra psyop de la CIA

en Chernibyl salio lo equivalente a mas de 500 bombas atomicas y la zona restringida no es muy grande
en Hiroshima sigue viviendo gente a pesar de la bomba

la amenaza de mandarlo todo a la mierda es lo unico que para a las elites financieras de desatar una guerra mundial otra vez
ellos solo buscan perpetuar el sistema (su sistema) y si hay una guerra total se acabo el sistema, no la humanidad ni el mundo


----------



## Impresionante (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## willbeend (20 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


>



Hostia gatochimplinfingir, estas a tope hoy!


----------



## Impresionante (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> China tiene armas atomicas estrageficas suficientes para dejar fuera de combate a USA con misiles ICBM
> 
> el problema es que si los yankees piensan que perder 100 millones es aceptable si matan 1000 millones de chinos, solo te queda la opcion de subir la apuesta, esta gentuza gringa solo entiende el idioma de la fuerza
> 
> ...



100 millones de yankees muertos significa la desaparición de USA como estado y de sus élites…que no se equivoquen algunos.


----------



## mazuste (20 Mar 2022)

¿Cómo se puede rechazar la ocupación Rusa y a la vez aceptar la ocupación Marroquí? 
El gobierno de Patraña en su salsa...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Mar 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa, la limpieza sigue…


----------



## mazuste (20 Mar 2022)

En una semana el sorosiano jefe del gobierno de Patraña, Pedro Sánchez,
anuló el proyecto de una vacuna pública contra la Covid, bloquea investigar
los delitos del franquismo, ha prometido subir el gasto militar y ha reconocido
que el Sáhara es de Marruecos. 
Todo esto, mientras gritan ¡¡Que vienen los rusos!! 
¿Que tal?


----------



## kelden (20 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Rusia no tiene credenciales para dominar nada, excepto que es buena haciendo misiles y bombas nucleares. Carece de capacidad tecnología e industrial, además de insuficiencia demográfica. Las políticas que ha adoptado no indican que vaya a mejorar en esos niveles, sino todo lo contrario. La ganadora de los bloques es China y dudo que a día de hoy la propia China esté conforme con establecer esos bloques, ya le iba muy bien sin ellos, *¿para qué querría establecerlos?*. Es Rusia la que tira para que China se vaya a su bando con el caramelo goloso de la absorción de Rusia por parte de China.



A lo mejor para librarse del acoso incesante de USA? Sabes? A nadie le gusta vivir pendiente de un hijoputa que no hace más que tocarte los cojones.


----------



## Felio (20 Mar 2022)

Un país débil no puede ser neutral, Alemania y Francia son los únicos países soberanos, el resto son títeres.


----------



## John Nash (20 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿Cómo se puede rechazar la ocupación Rusa y a la vez aceptar la ocupación Marroquí?
> El gobierno de Patraña en su salsa...



Hacemos lo que nos manda USA y su política exterior. Y punto pelota. Somos subalternos y hemos dejado de tener intereses nacionales.
Ante cualquier contingencia nuestros gobernantes de turno corren a preguntarle al usano cómo proceder sin tomar ninguna iniciativa.
En parte por sumisión y en gran parte por incompetencia y mediocridad. Nuestra clase política no está hecha para gobernar. Sólo gestiona órdenes.


----------



## LIRDISM (20 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> En una semana el sorosiano jefe del gobierno de Patraña, Pedro Sánchez,
> anuló el proyecto de una vacuna pública contra la Covid, bloquea investigar
> los delitos del franquismo, ha prometido subir el gasto militar y ha reconocido
> que el Sáhara es de Marruecos.
> ...



Las tres primeras decisiones buenas y la última, alta traición.


----------



## apocalippsis (20 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> el mundo no va a desaparecer por una guerra atomica, eso es otra de las mentiras propagandisticas "pacifistas" de la guerra fria para meter miedo a la gente y que se estuviera quietecita, otra psyop de la CIA
> 
> en Chernibyl salio lo equivalente a mas de 500 bombas atomicas y la zona restringida no es muy grande
> en Hiroshima sigue viviendo gente a pesar de la bomba
> ...



Mira a ver si lo entiendes lo que es una tapa abierta al aire en comparacion a un avangard de dos megatones cuando te saluda,

El saludito que te hace son 154 bombas de hiroshima en una sola y despues te vas a echarte un ratico por la zona.


----------



## John Nash (20 Mar 2022)

Última hora de la guerra en Ucrania, en directo | Kiev denuncia un ataque con cuatro misiles contra infraestructuras militares en Lviv, cerca de la frontera con Polonia


El vicesecretario general de OTAN confía en alcanzar un consenso sobre el ingreso de Finlandia y Suecia | Putin califica la posible adhesión de Helsinki en la Alianza de “error” | Las tropas del Kremlin pierden fuerza en Donbás, según el Reino Unido




elpais.com





*China culpa a la expansión de la OTAN de la guerra en Ucrania*
El viceministro de Exteriores chino, Le Yucheng, ha atribuido la guerra en Ucrania a las sanciones impuestas por las naciones occidentales a Rusia y ha dicho que son cada vez más "indignantes". En sus declaraciones, el funcionario chino ha respaldado la posición rusa respecto a la OTAN y ha asegurado que la alianza no debería expandirse al este y "arrinconar" a una potencia nuclear como Rusia.

Creo que ya está clarito, no otanianos?


----------



## John Nash (20 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Las tres primeras decisiones buenas y la última, alta traición.



Ninguna buena ni atribuible a un gobierno español. Traicionar hubiera sido decirle no a USA.


----------



## katiuss (20 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Última hora de la guerra en Ucrania, en directo | Kiev denuncia un ataque con cuatro misiles contra infraestructuras militares en Lviv, cerca de la frontera con Polonia
> 
> 
> El vicesecretario general de OTAN confía en alcanzar un consenso sobre el ingreso de Finlandia y Suecia | Putin califica la posible adhesión de Helsinki en la Alianza de “error” | Las tropas del Kremlin pierden fuerza en Donbás, según el Reino Unido
> ...



La culpa es de las madres que las visten como putines ....


----------



## John Nash (20 Mar 2022)

Próximo objetivo la factura del agua:









Fondos de agua para empapar la cartera con una rentabilidad media del 12%
 

Casi el 30% de la población mundial tiene un acceso limitado al agua limpia, y más de un 60% no dispone de instalaciones sanitarias sostenibles. Esto, que se denomina estrés hídrico, probablemente irá a más, según explica Isabelle Juillard Thompsen, gestora de carteras en DNB AM: "Debido al...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Engendro Racional (20 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> En una semana el sorosiano jefe del gobierno de Patraña, Pedro Sánchez,
> anuló el proyecto de una vacuna pública contra la Covid, bloquea investigar
> los delitos del franquismo, ha prometido subir el gasto militar y ha reconocido
> que el Sáhara es de Marruecos.
> ...



Y de paso manda armas a la junta golpista neo-nazi de Kiev, porque son "el gobierno más progresista de la historia".


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (20 Mar 2022)

La importancia de Mariupol


Artículo Original: Vzglyad En las últimas horas se ha hablado de progresos significativos en el avance de las tropas de la RPD y la Federación Rusa en la parte central de Mariupol. ¿Cuál es la impo…




slavyangrad.es












La importancia de Mariupol


20/03/2022

Artículo Original: Vzglyad


En las últimas horas se ha hablado de progresos significativos en el avance de las tropas de la RPD y la Federación Rusa en la parte central de Mariupol. ¿Cuál es la importancia desde el punto de vista militar, simbólico e industrial de esta ciudad para Donbass, qué tropas ucranianas la defienden y qué se hará para eliminarlas? Es difícil sobreestimar el valor de Mariupol en términos tanto estratégicos como en el contexto de las actuales circunstancias.

*La importancia de Mariupol*

En primer lugar, Mariupol fue uno de los símbolos de la guerra en Donbass desde 2014. Inicialmente se encontraba bajo control de la RPD y celebró el referéndum de independencia de Ucrania, pero fue capturada por grupos nacionalistas y abiertamente fascistas y pasó a control ucraniano. Se inició en la ciudad una fase de terror.

Durante las ofensivas de 2015, la cuestión de la necesidad de recuperar el control de Mariupol por parte de la RPD surgió varias veces, pero no ocurrió por motivos políticos. Se preparaban los acuerdos de Minsk y la continuación de la ofensiva contradecía la diplomacia. Así que esta cuestión causó numerosas quejas entre los participantes en las operaciones militares. Ahora Kiev ha convertido Mariupol en una fortaleza militar con la clara intención de usarla con motivos propagandísticos. “La defensa de Mariupol” es presentada como algo comparable a “la defensa del aeropuerto de Donetsk” y se vende a Occidente como material de propaganda. Es ahí donde se están creando numerosos _fakes_ sobre “atrocidades rusas”.

En segundo lugar, Mariupol es un gran centro industrial con dos importantes fábricas, Azovstal y la Planta Ilich, y un puerto moderno a través del cual sale una gran cantidad del carbón extraído en Donbass y los productos producidos allí. Todo el imperio pertenece a Rinat Ajmetov. Al mismo tiempo, Azovstal tiene el monopolio en Ucrania de producción de productos de metal y es uno de los líderes mundiales en el acero marino. Inicialmente, las fábricas de Mariupol (hay más de 40) se formaron como un único complejo económico integrado en la industria de Donbass y ahora depende de los suministros de la RPD. Y el puerto de Mariupol ha sido en principal nudo de transporte para todos los productos de la región.

En tercer lugar, se trata del punto logístico más importante en la ruta Taganrog-Izmail, construida en tiempos soviéticos y que se extiende a lo largo de toda la costa del mar de Azov y el mar Negro desde Rusia, por Jerson y Odessa, hasta la frontera rumana. Es la ruta más importante que abre una vía directa, no solo a Crimea, sino también a toda la región del norte del mar Negro en general. Con la captura de Mariupol, cualquier convoy tiene línea directa desde Rostov y Taganrog al oeste por la vía más corta.

El cuarto lugar, la liberación de Mariupol llevará a la eliminación de una de las agrupaciones del Ejército Ucraniano y nacionalistas más preparadas para el combate. Las fuerzas liberadas serán transferidas a otros sectores del frente (concretamente las unidades rusas hacia la zona al oeste de Donetsk y Guliay-Pole y las de la RPD a Gorlovka), lo que facilita la destrucción de las defensas ucranianas allí. Y eso acercará el final de la operación especial.

Todo ello por no mencionar el hecho de que la liberación de Mariupol elevará la moral, ya que esta ciudad portuaria se ha convertido en estos ocho años, no solo en un símbolo, sino en un incentivo para los soldados de la RPD. Es difícil calcular cuántos civiles hay en Mariupol, aproximadamente 400.000 o 500.000, de los que 30.000 ya habrán abandonado la ciudad y más de 100.000 pueden encontrarse en zonas controladas ya por la RPD y la Federación Rusa. aunque hay que tener en cuenta que estas estimaciones con muy aproximadas.

*Táctica y objetivos*

En estos momentos, las tropas rusas y la RPD controlan alrededor de la mitad de la ciudad, aunque de forma desigual. La táctica inicial fue bloquear Mariupol y ocupar gradualmente los suburbios. Después, avanzaron hacia el distrito central de la ciudad por el camino más corto desde el noroeste, desde las localidades de Stary Krim y Osaviajim por la calle Shevchenko hacia la avenida Stroiteley. La calle Shevchenko lleva al puente sobre el Kalmius, la principal arteria que une las dos partes de la ciudad. Aún no se ha hecho explotar y es improbable que se haga, ya que todos los demás puentes sobre el río han sido destruidos y eso dejaría sin suministros a las unidades ucranianas en el margen izquierdo y en el territorio de Azovstal.

El objetivo de las unidades rusas y de la RPD es entonces la salida al puente, que no solo hace posible bloquear el movimiento del enemigo en la fábrica Azovstal, sino que divide la defensa de la ciudad en dos. En la parte sur de la ciudad, los avances se limitan por el momento a la avenida Stroiteley. Así que están bajo control de la Federación Rusa y la RPD los microdistritos “numerados” desde el 17 al 23, de la avenida Stroiteley, que pasa por el mercado central y la universidad local.

En la margen izquierda, los avances de las unidades de la RPD (el batallón Vostok de Jodakovsky), apoyado por los soldados chechenos, ha llegado a la planta Azovstal, dejando atrás a un grupo del Ejército Ucraniano y Azov rodeados en las áreas residenciales adyacentes a Kalinovka y Vinogradny. La dirección de esta ofensiva es autónom, ya que los puentes han sido volados y el batallón Vostok y los chechenos bloquean al enemigo rodeado y le impiden retroceder desde el territorio de Azovstal.

La descripción es solo parcial y la batalla calle a calle empeora cada hora, lo que indica el deseo de acelerar los acontecimientos. Mientras tanto, no hay un “estándar” de tales operaciones y la línea del frente en la ciudad es siempre condicional. Hay ciertos puntos de referencia (intersecciones, puentes, túneles, edificios importantes, fábricas) por los que se guían las partes, pero no se puede hablar de un frente definido. Otra cosa es que ya han quedado atrás barrios residenciales desde los que se está evacuando a la población y en los que se distribuye ayuda humanitaria. El puerto está seriamente dañado, pero no hay signo de un intento serio de asalto en esas zonas de la ciudad, que se consideran secundarias.

Al mismo tiempo, hay evidencias de que los territorios liberados están siendo barridos de en busca de militantes de grupos nacionalistas y movimientos fascistas infiltrados entre la población civil. Las propias fuentes ucranianas afirman que algunas de las figuras del batallón Azov que durante años la prensa ucraniana ha convertido en héroes han sido capturadas o se han rendido. Por ejemplo, Yulia Paveskaya, expresidenta de la federación de aikido y soldado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, fue capturada.

*¿Con qué se está lidiando?*

Las cifras de la guarnición ucraniana en Mariupol se estima entre 15.000 y 20.000, de los cuales 3.000 pertenecen al batallón fascista Azov, formado por nazis locales, representantes de organizaciones neofascistas de otras regiones de Ucrania (como los “hombres de negro” de Mosiychuk) y extranjeros. La 36ª brigada separada, la 10ª brigada de asalto de los Cárpatos y la 56ª brigada separada mecanizada se trasladaron con las unidades regulares del Ejército Ucraniano a Mariupol desde los suburbios del este.

Se trata en todos los casos de unidades de élite de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y la 56ª brigada mecanizada fue formada tan recientemente como 2015 específicamente como guarnición para Mariupol. Inicialmente su capacidad de combate era limitada -se formó básicamente a partir de batallones nacionalistas y población local- y participó en las batallas de 2015. Pero en los últimos años ha ganado capacidad de combate y cuenta con un gran porcentaje de unidades locales.

A estas unidades se unieron la 23ª y 25ª brigadas de Kiev de defensa territorial, la 37ª de Zaporozhie y la llamada 109ª brigada (Volkssturm), cuyas unidades están situadas a lo largo de todo el frente de Kramatorsk a Mariupol hasta que este se dividió en dos. El cuartel general y las reservas de estas unidades están en Mariupol y su capacidad de combate tiende a cero.

Quién comanda es una buena pregunta. Por cargo, se trataría del coronel Vasily Zubanich, comandante de la 10ª brigada. Pero puede ser también el coronel Andrey Gnatov, comandante de los marines. Teniendo en cuenta su influencia del batallón Azov en esta región, su actual comandante, Denis Propopenko, puede también alegar que comparte el comando. Tanto las autoridades rusas como las de Donetsk han abierto causas penales contra todos ellos por los bombardeos de 2015.

Zubanich, nacido en 1983 en Transcarpatia y graduado de la Academia Militar de Odessa, es considerado un gran héroe de Ucrania. Es un _ciborg_ del aeropuerto de Donetsk, que después participó en la batalla de Debaltsevo y fue herido dos veces. Fue el abanderado del desfile del Día de la Independencia de Ucrania en Jreschatik en Kiev. Gnatov es tanquista, nombrado en 2016 comandante de los marines ante la ausencia de marines de verdad en Ucrania.

En las últimas 24 horas, ha habido signos de que la defensa de Mariupol se ha roto. Hace tiempo que está claro que las unidades ucranianas no podrán escapar de la ciudad ni nadie vendrá en su ayuda desde el exterior. Las llamadas de propaganda del primer comandante del batallón Azov, Andriy Biletsky (“la ayuda está en camino, el ejército irrumpirá hasta vosotros”) ya no importan. El aumento de la presión de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa y de la RPD empiezan a dar resultados.

Existe información que hace parecer que habrá cambios en la defensa de Mariupol. Supuestamente, el Estado Mayor de Ucrania propone que los restos de la guarnición de la ciudad se reubiquen en el territorio de Azovstal (que cubre alrededor de un tercio del territorio al este del Kalmius) y que se hagan fuertes allí. Según información sin confirmar, se han llevado reservas de munición allí. Así que se está convirtiendo Azovstal en una analogía del aeropuerto de Donetsk.

Pero ya está claro que la defensa de Mariupol puede colapsar en varias bolsas a lo largo del sábado y no todos podrán escapar de Azovstal al otro lado del río. Algunos de los atrapados en la margen izquierda tratarán de irrumpir a través de Azovstal, pero es más una ilusión que un plan a largo plazo. Además, no está claro el control que hay en la defensa de Mariupol. Su desintegración en pequeños grupos impide cualquier traslado organizado incluso en los límites de la ciudad. Por otra parte, el batallón Azov tiene una ligera idea de qué ocurrirá si no se rinde.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Mar 2022)

El 18 de marzo, durante una operación militar especial en territorio ucraniano, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas utilizaron por primera vez armas hipersónicas. El Ministerio de Defensa ruso informó que gracias al uso del complejo de aviación Kinzhal, se destruyó un gran almacén subterráneo con municiones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Ivano-Frankivsk.

Más tarde, apareció un video en la web de un residente del oeste de Ucrania, que filmó la "Daga" volando en el cielo a una velocidad hipersónica. El sonido de la “explosión” en las imágenes es un impacto supersónico, típico de aeronaves (cohetes y aviones) que se mueven a una velocidad de más de 1230 km/h

Le recordamos que los portadores de 9-A-7660 "Kinzhal" (Kh-47M2 "Dagger") son cazas interceptores supersónicos de gran altitud para todo clima de largo alcance MiG-31K (misil 1), misil supersónico de largo alcance portaaviones-bombarderos Tu-22M3M (4 misiles) y bombarderos estratégicos supersónicos Tu-160 (8 misiles). *La velocidad de la "Daga" es de 10-12 Machs (hasta 14688 km/h o 4080 m/s). Por lo tanto, la desmilitarización de Ucrania continúa a un nivel tecnológico superior*




<iframe src="" width="853" height="480" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media; fullscreen; picture-in-picture;" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Impresionante (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## John Nash (20 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> *China culpa a la expansión de la OTAN de la guerra en Ucrania*
> El viceministro de Exteriores chino, Le Yucheng, ha atribuido la guerra en Ucrania a las sanciones impuestas por las naciones occidentales a Rusia y ha dicho que son cada vez más "indignantes". En sus declaraciones, el funcionario chino ha respaldado la posición rusa respecto a la OTAN y ha asegurado que la alianza no debería expandirse al este y "arrinconar" a una potencia nuclear como Rusia.
> 
> Creo que ya está clarito, no otanianos?



los mismos chinos hijos de puta comunistoides que nos han tenido jodidos 2 años con una plaga inventada salida de su factoria para debilitar Europa y USa

vete a tomar por culo tu los chinos y los rusos
[/QUOTE]
Tira la ropa que lleves, tu móvil y tu pc porque todo eso es chino. Ah, y vuélvete a la cueva de donde nunca debiste salir.
Europa se está jodiendo solita. No necesita a nadie.


----------



## Harman (20 Mar 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> Llevo semanas diciendo que aqui las unicas victimas son la UE



La UE No es victima, es parte del conflicto.


----------



## Nico (20 Mar 2022)

loveisintheair dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo excepto en esto:
> 
> Los europeos nos encaminamos a cumplir la máxima de la agenda 2030: no tendremos nada y seremos "felices",
> Llevan mucho tiempo diciéndonos que tenemos que usar menos el coche, poniendo impuestos imaginarios al Co2 (o como se escriba). aconsejándote que comas cucharachas en vez de chuletones... Y justo ahora suben los precios de los combustibles, del gas, de la luz. Paran los transportistas, paran los agricultores, paran las fábricas...
> *Yo creo que la agenda 2030 va viento en popa.*




La "Agenda 2030" era GLOBAL. No sólo se pretendía aplicar en Europa *sino a TODO EL MUNDO.*

Vete a explicarle ahora a un indio, indonesio, brasilero o ruso que tiene que _"invitar a Greta_" a dar un discurso.  

Si los europeos deciden seguir con la entrega de sus derechos y aceptar un dedo en el culo, ya pasa a ser un problema nuestro. El resto del mundo ya no tiene que doblegarse ante estas imposiciones delirantes -y no lo hará-.

Y algo me dice que LOS PROPIOS EUROPEOS a partir de ahora verán la cosa de modo diferente. Ya lo veremos.


----------



## John Nash (20 Mar 2022)

Wall Street, ante la estanflación y la historia: el peligro es la recesión, no la inflación


El término estanflación parece haber vuelto al debate económico para quedarse un tiempo. La combinación de estancamiento y de elevada inflación está llevando a expertos y profanos a echar la vista atrás y fijarse en los años 70 y 80 del siglo XX.



www.eleconomista.es






*La estanflación ya es el escenario más probable*


La primera encuesta a gestores de fondos de Bank of America desde que empezó la guerra de Ucrania recoge el pesimismo generalizado que se ha apoderado de los inversores con el inicio de la invasión. El porcentaje de gestores que esperan que la economía sea más fuerte dentro de 12 meses que ahora ha caído a mínimos desde 2008, en plena crisis de Lehman Brothers.
Es una clara mayoría de gestores los que esperan un deterioro económico en el próximo año, aumentando las perspectivas de entrar en recesión hasta alcanzar niveles similares a los que ha habido en los momentos más difíciles de la historia reciente para la economía mundial.

La estanflación es la devaluación interna. Nuestros salarios se acercan al bono basura. Volverá la hambruna a la vieja Europa.


----------



## tomcat ii (20 Mar 2022)

Demodé dijo:


>



Qué asco da es estulín este. Los Chechenos sí parece que han ido básicamente a hacerse videos gayers.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Mar 2022)

Mariúpol


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Mar 2022)

Mariúpol 19-3-22


----------



## kelden (20 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Hacemos lo que nos manda USA y su política exterior. Y punto pelota. Somos subalternos y hemos dejado de tener intereses nacionales.
> Ante cualquier contingencia nuestros gobernantes de turno corren a preguntarle al usano cómo proceder sin tomar ninguna iniciativa.
> *En parte por sumisión y en gran parte por incompetencia y mediocridad.* Nuestra clase política no está hecha para gobernar. Sólo gestiona órdenes.



Falso. Simplemente si no haces caso al capo acabas como Venezuela o Cuba. Por supuesto que puede elegir no hacerle caso, pero entonces pagas el precio.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Mar 2022)

Odessa


----------



## Nico (20 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Fíjate si llevas razón que normalmente los EEUU ante cualquier conflicto manda su grupo de combate naval con su flamante portaviones. Ni una noticia sobre que alguno de sus portaviones esté yendo al mar negro desde que comenzó la guerra.
> 
> Fíjate si llevas razón que antes del conflicto eran habituales las noticias de barcos de los EEUU o UK que iban al mar negro. Ni una noticia de buques de guerra yendo al mar negro desde que comenzó la guerra.




Esto se debe al Tratado de Montreux que sólo permite el paso de buques de guerra de estados no ribereños en épocas de paz y limitados a cierto tonelaje.

Turquía anunció que haría cumplir el Tratado y dado que considera en "estado de guerra" a Rusia y Ucrania, ha interrumpido el paso de buques de estados no ribereños.

Pero más allá de estos detalles, según los analistas evalúen los alcances y posibilidades de este arma (que no había sido usada hasta ahora y podía ser pura "propaganda"), tendrán que adecuar el resto de sus estrategias y protocolos. Hasta que no desarrollen una defensa efectiva contra la misma, ponerse a menos de 3000 kms de sus lanzadores, no parece que sea muy saludable.


----------



## Pollepolle (20 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Estoy empezando a pensar que en esta guerra, la presa verdadera es europa. Y el cazador, USA.



Y lo peor de todo es que los dirigentes de la UE que no son subnormales, se han metido de cabeza en esta guerra obligados por USA. 

A saber con que coño les habran amenazado los Bastardos Unidos para meterse en una guerra que no conviene a ningun pais de Europa.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Mar 2022)

Los rusos vuelven a atacar a los mercenarios…dicen que han matado a unos 100…


https://ria.ru/20220320/naemniki-1779107222.html


----------



## Mig29 (20 Mar 2022)

Un hilo de twitter muy interesante en respuesta al que subió un forero ayer, con un enfoque mucho más realista y menos sesgado:


----------



## Impresionante (20 Mar 2022)

*Guardias fronterizos ucranianos asaltan al embajador de Bielorrusia y montan un espectáculo | Video*
hace 5 horas





© REUTERS / Antonio Bronic

En violación de todas las leyes sobre relaciones diplomáticas, unos guardias fronterizos de Ucrania asaltaron con fusiles al embajador de Bielorrusia, Ígor Sókol, e intentaron humillarlo delante de las cámaras, pero el diplomático no cedió.
El canal de televisión bielorrusa Belarus 1 informa que los guardias fronterizos lo detuvieron de manera ilegal, y entre otras cosas, le amenazaron con el objetivo de abrir el correo diplomático. Los hechos ocurrieron en el punto de control entre Ucrania y Moldavia el 18 de marzo.

"Le quitaron a nuestra delegación tres radios, destrozaron las bolsas, destriparon todas las cajas, y nos amenazaron con fusiles de asalto para abrir el correo diplomático", relataron para la cadena de televisión.
También destacaron que uno de los objetivos de este asalto fue provocar a la delegación bielorrusa, *pero esta no cedió*. Así, en un video difundido en las redes sociales se puede ver *el enfrentamiento del embajador con un representante del servicio fronterizo* en el punto de control de Mogilev-Podolski.
En el video se muestra cómo el embajador se presenta y exige que el militar también lo haga. Por su parte, el militar le dice que los altos mandos del servicio fronterizo le dieron la orden de que le dé al embajador "30 monedas de plata". Por su parte, el embajador dice que para él no es una оrden, *se da la vuelta y se va*, pero el agente le tira la bolsita con monedas.

El embajador contó en la televisión que los agentes de aduanas *violaron las leyes internacionales*, pues revisaron el auto completamente, e incluso los agentes retiraron paneles del interior del vehículo. Lo mismo ocurrió con las pertenencias personales de los diplomáticos.
*Saqueo indiscriminado en las fronteras ucranianas*
Con ello, Sókol comentó que mientras ocurría todo esto, él junto con su delegación pudieron ver *una actitud incluso más criminal* con respeto a los ciudadanos ucranianos que intentaban salir del país.


Es un desmadre bajo el pretexto de la ley marcial, que casi llega al saqueo no encubierto. Cuando bajo el pretexto de necesidades de defensa se puede extraer cualquier cosa que te guste. Hemos visto cómo arrebatan a la gente sus autos y pertenencias personales para las necesidades de defensa", narró el embajador.
Sókol explicó que el Ministerio de Exteriores de su país decidió evacuar a los empleados de la embajada bielorrusa en Kiev porque estaban, en esencia, en un estado de asedio. De acuerdo con el diplomático, congelaron todas las cuentas bancarias de la embajada, y "hubo amenazas incesantes de asesinatos".


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (20 Mar 2022)

Felio dijo:


> Un país débil no puede ser neutral, Alemania y Francia son los únicos países soberanos, el resto son títeres.



Alemania no es soberana desde 1945. Solo tienes que ver el giro en su politica ost estos días. Cuando ciertos poderes financieros tiran de las riendas, Alemania obedece.


----------



## amcxxl (20 Mar 2022)

El NM de la RPD, con el apoyo de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, durante una operación especial en Ucrania, suprime las posiciones fortificadas de los nacionalistas enemigos con la ayuda de TOS-1A "Sun"


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (20 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> En una semana el sorosiano jefe del gobierno de Patraña, Pedro Sánchez,
> anuló el proyecto de una vacuna pública contra la Covid, bloquea investigar
> los delitos del franquismo, ha prometido subir el gasto militar y ha reconocido
> que el Sáhara es de Marruecos.
> ...



No te extrañe.,.que rompa con PODEMOS y forme un gobierno de concentración con el PP.

SI A AMBOS LES HACEN LA "" LLAMADITA" DESDE GUASINTONG.


----------



## vladimirovich (20 Mar 2022)

A un ritmo de perdidas de 10 % / mes de su ejercito, los rusos podran mantenerse en Ucrania 2 o 3 meses mas.

La desmilitarizacion de Rusia va on schedule y en breve sera un osito de peluche sin garras.


----------



## vladimirovich (20 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> El NM de la RPD, con el apoyo de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, durante una operación especial en Ucrania, suprime las posiciones fortificadas de los nacionalistas enemigos con la ayuda de TOS-1A "Sun"



Las armas tontas rusas poco pueden hacer frente a las armas inteligentes de Occidente o Turquia.

Esa bateria solo habra quemado un poco de bosque y achicharrado algunos conejos.


----------



## vettonio (20 Mar 2022)

_" (...)Occidente no tiene ya nada que dar, nada que ofrecer que no sea robo, todo lo han mal gastado o agotado, solo tienen la codicia y la necesidad de cortar el crecimiento de estas naciones emergentes, es por ello, que ya es inevitablemente el arranque pujante del nuevo sistema económico comercial que emerge, sistema donde el mundo tendrá la garantía de que sus riquezas no serán expoliadas arbitrariamente, y en donde se pueda comerciar e intercambiar de manera floreciente, __natural y segura.
_
_Rusia siempre en el trascurso de la historia ha brindado grandes aportes en la evolución de la civilización humana, esta vez tampoco iba ser diferente, Rusia siempre ha estado y será siempre parte de la Historia."_

"Vladímir Vladímirovich Putin. Moscú


----------



## Red Star (20 Mar 2022)

Rusia vuelve a utilizar misiles hipersónicos contra objetivos militares en Ucrania


El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia reporta la eliminación con armas de precisión de un centro de preparación de operaciones especiales que acogía a mercenarios.




actualidad.rt.com





* Rusia vuelve a utilizar misiles hipersónicos contra objetivos militares en Ucrania *

Publicado: 20 mar 2022 07:31 GMT 
El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia reporta la eliminación con armas de precisión de un centro de preparación de operaciones especiales que acogía a mercenarios.





Una caza ruso MiG-31K con misil hipersónico KinzhalAndrey Stanavov / Sputnik 
El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia ha informado sobre una serie de ataques con misiles, incluidos *hipersónicos*, contra varios objetivos militares en Ucrania, donde Moscú viene realizando una operación militar especial desde el 24 de febrero pasado.
El portavoz del Ministerio, Ígor Konashénkov, reportó en rueda de prensa matutina que los militares rusos volvieron a utilizar misiles hipersónicos Kinzhal, cuyo uso en el conflicto de Ucrania fue anunciado por primera vez el sábado.
Asimismo, la Armada rusa lanzó misiles de crucero Kalibr desde el *mar Negro* para destruir varios talleres de reparación de vehículos blindados del Ejército ucraniano.



Mientras, un gran depósito de combustibles y lubricantes en la región sureña de Nikoláyev fue destruido con misiles lanzados desde el *mar Caspio*.
Desde el espacio aéreo de Crimea, se lanzó un ataque con misiles *hipersónicos* Kinzhal contra el mismo depósito que abastecía los vehículos del Ejército ucraniano en el sur del país.
Se utilizaron también armas de precisión para destruir un *centro de preparación* de operaciones especiales en la región de Zhitómir, en el noroeste del país, que sirvió de base para mercenarios que llegan a Ucrania para luchar contra las fuerzas rusas. Como resultado del ataque fueron eliminados más de *100 militares y mercenarios*.
Desde la noche del sábado, fueron atacados *62 objetivos* militares en Ucrania, incluidos tres puestos de mando, un lanzacohetes múltiple, dos depósitos de armas y municiones, y 52 puntos de concentración de equipos militares.
Fueron derribados un helicóptero ucraniano Mi-8, seis drones, un misil táctico Tochka-U y fueron destruidos con fuego de artillería seis sistemas móviles de lucha elecrónica Bukovel.
Desde el inicio de la operación militar especial se han destruido un total de 207 drones, *1.467 tanques* y otros vehículos blindados, 148 lanzacohetes múltiples, 573 piezas de artillería de campaña y morteros, y 1.262 vehículos militares especiales.


----------



## Harman (20 Mar 2022)

__





Here comes China (and they don’t stop!) | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is





Ahí viene China (¡y no paran!)


(Trad. Google)
19/03/2022

Por Amarynth para el blog Saker y en colaboración con el boletín informativo de Godfree Roberts, Here Comes China


*Cumbre Biden-Xi.*

En términos diplomáticos chinos perfectos, parece que se trata de algo normal. Al margen de los términos diplomáticos perfectos, es una verdadera paliza.

Tomemos solo un párrafo y recordemos algunas cosas primero:

Washington, como de costumbre, amenazó y bailó algo así como el haka y advirtió a Xi que no apoyara a Rusia de ninguna manera o las consecuencias serían nefastas para China. Washington amenazó con sanciones igualmente aplicadas y otras terribles innombrables. Aparentemente, Washington puede apoyar a quien quiera, pero a China se le prohíbe de alguna forma exactamente eso. Hipócritamente lo quieren en ambos sentidos. Esa era ha terminado.

Unas pocas horas antes de la 'cumbre', China tuvo una navegación perfectamente normal a través del Estrecho de Taiwán de su portaaviones Shandong. Sí, esto es 'probable rutina' dice su spox. Claro, es _muy probable que_ solo fuera rutina. Debe haber sido un día maravilloso para que el Shandong navegara un poco por el Estrecho de Taiwán.

Unas horas antes de la 'cumbre' Global Times tuvo una entrevista con un funcionario anónimo. (¿Está China jugando el juego de EE. UU. aquí al no nombrar al oficial?). Esta es la lección: “La comunidad internacional puede juzgar con justicia quién es franco y abierto y quién está tramando algo, quién está aliviando la situación y quién está agravando la tensión, quién está promoviendo conversaciones de paz y quién está echando leña al fuego. , y quién está manteniendo la paz y la estabilidad y quién está provocando enfrentamientos entre bloques”.

Xi Jinping hizo una declaración previa a la cumbre: los países no deben llegar al punto de encontrarse en el campo de batalla. El conflicto y la confrontación no interesan a nadie. La paz y la seguridad son lo que más debe atesorar la comunidad internacional.

Entonces, este es el entorno en el que entró Biden en la cumbre en línea. Ya debemos saber de qué se trata todo esto. Ninguno de la aburrida alineación de representantes de EE. UU. pudo doblegar a China a su voluntad de apoyar las sanciones contra Rusia, por lo que es hora de que una Cumbre Presidencial intente una vez más dividir a China y Rusia. Así de perfectamente ridículo es este intento: _¿Puedes ayudarme a pelear con tu amigo para que pueda concentrarme en pelear contigo más tarde?_

Así es como fue:

El presidente Biden expuso la posición de EE. UU. y expresó su disposición a comunicarse con China para evitar que la situación se agrave.​ 
Dicho simplemente: ¿Cómo podemos hacer un trato para que la alianza entre EE. UU. y la OTAN siga siendo un mundo unipolar y todos los demás deban estar subordinados?

El presidente Xi señaló que China no quiere que la situación en Ucrania llegue a esto. China defiende la paz y se opone a la guerra. Esto está incrustado en la historia y la cultura de China.​ 
Simplemente dijo: ¡Oye Biden, error número uno! No sabes con quien hablas, pero ahora te lo voy a decir 

China llega a una conclusión independiente sobre la base de los méritos de cada asunto.
China aboga por defender el derecho internacional y las normas universalmente reconocidas que rigen las relaciones internacionales.
China se adhiere a la Carta de la ONU y promueve la visión de una seguridad común, integral, cooperativa y sostenible. Estos son los principios fundamentales que sustentan el enfoque de China ante la crisis de Ucrania.
China ha presentado una iniciativa de seis puntos sobre la situación humanitaria en Ucrania y está lista para brindar más asistencia humanitaria a Ucrania y otros países afectados.
Todas las partes deben apoyar conjuntamente a Rusia y Ucrania en el diálogo y la negociación que producirán resultados y conducirán a la paz.







En pocas palabras: ¡Este es el quid de la cuestión y aparentemente no puedes entenderlo! 

Estados Unidos y la OTAN también deberían dialogar con Rusia para abordar el quid de la crisis de Ucrania y aliviar las preocupaciones de seguridad tanto de Rusia como de Ucrania.
 
Mensaje: ¡Vete y llévate tu puesto y tu dinero! Tuviste tu oportunidad y te convertiste en un hacedor de guerra, obligando a otros a hacer tu voluntad. ¡Suficiente es suficiente! Tenemos principios, leyes y normas morales y éticas. Te aferras a 'posiciones' favorables para ti solamente.

*China también participa activamente en la UE y la discusión no permanece seca y diplomáticamente correcta. *

China está aprovechando sus puntos fuertes, diciendo lo que es correcto en términos de su propio interés nacional y coincide con el del mundo no loco. Los portavoces son altamente educados, claros, excepcionalmente bien hablados e inteligentes. También cavan sin piedad en el cuchillo cuando se presenta la oportunidad. En una conferencia de prensa reciente:

*CCTV: El portavoz del Departamento de Estado de EE. UU., Ned Price, dijo que EE. UU. está preocupado por los ataques rusos a la infraestructura ucraniana que causaron víctimas civiles. Sin embargo, China aún tiene que declarar su posición explícitamente. ¿Cómo ve el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores tales críticas de otros países sobre China?*​ 
Zhao Lijian: Las vidas humanas son preciosas. Las bajas civiles en todas las circunstancias son desgarradoras y lamentables. China siempre ha pedido todos los esfuerzos posibles para evitar víctimas civiles. Todavía recordamos que en marzo de 1999, la OTAN dirigida por Estados Unidos, sin el mandato del Consejo de Seguridad, desató flagrantemente una despiadada campaña de bombardeos contra la República Federativa de Yugoslavia durante 78 días, matando al menos a 2.500 civiles inocentes e hiriendo a unas 10.000 personas, la mayoría de ellas ellos civiles. Durante las últimas dos décadas, más o menos, EE. UU. llevó a cabo decenas de miles de ataques aéreos en lugares como Siria, Irak, Afganistán y Somalia. El número de civiles inocentes muertos puede oscilar entre 22.000 y 48.000. Al profesar su preocupación por el bienestar del pueblo ucraniano, ¿no debería Estados Unidos expresar primero su preocupación por las víctimas civiles causadas por todas estas operaciones militares?​ 
Me gustó especialmente esta viñeta:

El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, dijo que cualquier apoyo a Rusia, militar o de cualquier otro tipo, en realidad ayudaría a Rusia a llevar a cabo una guerra brutal contra una nación soberana independiente, Ucrania, y la ayudaría a continuar librando una guerra que está causando muerte y sufrimiento. y una enorme cantidad de destrucción.​ 
Este fue el comentario del portavoz chino:

El pueblo chino puede relacionarse plenamente con los dolores y sufrimientos de otros países porque nunca olvidaremos quién bombardeó nuestra embajada en la República Federativa de Yugoslavia. China no necesita un sermón sobre la justicia del abusador del derecho internacional. Como remanente de la Guerra Fría y la alianza militar más grande del mundo, la OTAN continúa expandiendo su alcance geográfico y rango de operaciones. ¿Qué tipo de papel ha jugado en la paz y la estabilidad mundiales? La OTAN necesita tener una buena reflexión.​ 
*Divisa*

En este contexto, se filtró la noticia de que la Unión Económica de Eurasia (EAEU) y China están diseñando un nuevo sistema monetario y financiero sin pasar por el dólar estadounidense, supervisado por Sergei Glazyev y destinado a competir con el sistema de Bretton Woods, que ahora es menos del 50%. del flujo de divisas en el mundo. Si bien las noticias aún son muy escasas en este frente, cumplieron el propósito de decirle a Biden una vez más que se vaya si EE. UU./OTAN no puede ser un contendiente serio para construir un mundo pacífico y próspero.

Godfree Roberts, en su último boletín, hizo un repaso de los principales hitos históricos. No estoy seguro de si el concepto de una moneda fiduciaria de derechos especiales de giro revaluada regularmente frente a una canasta de monedas será la forma en que esto se implementará. ¡Apoyar! ¡Mucho más entrante! Veremos.

FIN DEL DÓLAR - Adiós, privilegio desmesurado








_El analista de Credit Suisse, Zoltan Pozsar, dice que Ucrania desencadenó una tormenta perfecta en las materias primas que podría debilitar el sistema del eurodólar, contribuir a la inflación en las economías occidentales y amenazar su estabilidad financiera. Pozsar dijo que el banco central de China está en una posición única para respaldar tal crisis, allanando el camino para un yuan mucho más fuerte_ . Reuters, mar. 13, 2022.
_Arabia Saudita considera aceptar yuanes en lugar de dólares para las ventas de petróleo chino: Las conversaciones entre Riyadh y Beijing se han acelerado a medida que crece el descontento de Arabia Saudita con Washington_ . WSJ, mar. 14, 2022
 
–O0o–

En 2009, después de ayudar a rescatar a EE. UU. de la GFC, Zhou Xiaochuan, gobernador del Banco Popular de China, dijo: “El mundo necesita una moneda de reserva internacional que esté desconectada de las naciones individuales y que pueda permanecer estable a largo plazo. eliminando las deficiencias inherentes causadas por el uso de monedas nacionales basadas en el crédito”.

Después de ayudar a rescatar a Estados Unidos de la GFC, el gobernador del PBOC, Zhou Xiaochuan, observó: “El mundo necesita una moneda de reserva internacional que esté desconectada de las naciones individuales y que pueda permanecer estable a largo plazo, eliminando las deficiencias inherentes causadas por el uso de monedas nacionales basadas en el crédito. .”

Zhou propuso los DEG, Derechos Especiales de Giro, una moneda de reserva sintética revaluada dinámicamente frente a una canasta de monedas comerciales y productos básicos. Amplio, profundo, estable e imposible de manipular. Los premios Nobel Fred Bergsten, Robert Mundell y Joseph Stieglitz aprobaron: "La creación de una moneda global restauraría la coherencia necesaria en el sistema monetario internacional, le daría al FMI una función que lo ayudaría a promover la estabilidad y sería un catalizador para la armonía internacional". . Esto es lo que ha sucedido desde entonces:

2012: Beijing comenzó a valorar el yuan frente a una cesta de divisas/productos básicos

2014: El FMI emitió el primer préstamo DEG

2016: El Banco Mundial emitió el primer bono SDR

2017: Standard Chartered Bank emitió los primeros billetes SDR comerciales.

2019: Todos los bancos centrales comenzaron a declarar las reservas de divisas en DEG

Mar. 14 de enero de 2022: “En dos semanas, China y la Unión Económica Euroasiática (Rusia, Armenia, Bielorrusia, Kazajstán y Kirguistán) revelarán un sistema monetario y financiero internacional independiente. Se basará en una nueva moneda internacional, calculada a partir de un índice de monedas nacionales de los países participantes y precios internacionales de materias primas”.

La moneda se parece a la invención de Keynes Derechos especiales de giro. Los SDR son una moneda sintética que deriva su valor de una canasta global de monedas y productos básicos que cotizan en bolsa. Inmenso más allá de la imaginación y estable como las pirámides. Todo el mundo tiene un asiento en la mesa y un voto. Eventualmente puede ser administrado por un brazo de la ONU.

Los DEG representan una alternativa seria al dólar estadounidense, tanto para la EAEU, los 145 estados miembros del BRI, la Organización de Cooperación de Shanghái (SCO), la ASEAN y el RCEP. Los países de Medio Oriente, incluidos Egipto, Irán, Irak, Siria, Líbano, están muy interesados.

Menos conocido es que EAEU, BRI, SCO, ASEAN y RCEP estaban discutiendo una fusión antes de que llegara la noticia de la moneda.

Es razonable esperar que se unan a este nuevo régimen de moneda de reserva estable, gestionado cooperativamente, en el que pueden liquidar sus operaciones en DEG estables, neutrales y predecibles.

*Laboratorios biológicos*

China no pierde ninguna oportunidad de poner esto en primer plano. Esta es su última lista de preguntas:

Si las preocupaciones son "desinformación", ¿por qué Estados Unidos no publica materiales detallados para probar su inocencia? - Pregunta del portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de China, Zhao Lijian, sobre biolaboratorios financiados por Estados Unidos en Ucrania.
¿En qué gastó EE.UU. 200 millones de dólares? - Pregunta del portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de China, Zhao Lijian, sobre biolaboratorios financiados por Estados Unidos en Ucrania.
¿Qué tipo de investigación ha realizado EE. UU. sobre qué patógenos? - Pregunta del portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de China, Zhao Lijian, sobre biolaboratorios financiados por Estados Unidos en Ucrania.
¿Qué está tratando de ocultar cuando la Embajada de EE. UU. en Ucrania eliminó todos los documentos relevantes en su sitio web? - Pregunta del portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de China, Zhao Lijian, sobre biolaboratorios financiados por Estados Unidos en Ucrania.
¿Por qué EE.UU. insiste en ser el único país del mundo que se opone al establecimiento de un mecanismo de verificación multilateral cuando afirma cumplir con la Convención de Armas Biológicas? - Pregunta del portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de China, Zhao Lijian, sobre biolaboratorios financiados por Estados Unidos en Ucrania.
Este es un cartel bastante sorprendente que detalla la web del biolaboratorio, que es demasiado grande para cargarlo aquí. Pero eche un vistazo a la representación de estos biolaboratorios estadounidenses. https://www.globaltimes.cn/page/202203/1255055.shtml
 
*Objetivos económicos en pocas palabras*







¿Qué está pasando con Belt and Road? *Acerca de los datos:* El 21 de enero de 2022, el Ministerio de Comercio de China (MOFCOM) publicó sus datos de "Inversiones y cooperación de China en países a lo largo de la Franja y la Ruta" que cubren el período de enero a diciembre de 2021. Según estos datos, China las empresas invirtieron alrededor de US $ 20,3 mil millones en inversiones directas no financieras en países "a lo largo de la Franja y la Ruta". Además, hubo 560 proyectos recién firmados con un valor de contrato de más de US $ 100 millones. Los datos del MOFCOM se centran en 55 países que están “a lo largo de la Franja y la Ruta”- es decir, en un corredor de China a Europa, incluido el sur de Asia. Para este informe, la definición de países BRI incluye 142 países que habían firmado un acuerdo de cooperación con China para trabajar en el marco de la Iniciativa de la Franja y la Ruta para fines de 2021. Para analizar las inversiones en estos países, basamos nuestros datos en el China Global Investment Tracker y nuestra propia investigación de datos en el Green Finance & Development Center afiliado a la Universidad de Fudan, Shanghái. Como ocurre con la mayoría de los datos, tienden a ser imperfectos.

*chiste chino*

En una nota algo más ligera: la mayoría de los internautas chinos están del lado de Rusia de manera tan completa y entusiasta, que WeChat y Douyin de China tuvieron que tomar medidas enérgicas contra las bromas vulgares y se les dijo a los internautas en términos inequívocos que no pueden burlarse. de eventos noticiosos internacionales. El gran apoyo a Rusia se está convirtiendo en un claro tema de conversación a pesar de las declaraciones diplomáticas chinas algo silenciadas y correctas.

Entonces, aquí hay una broma para ti.

Bear y Dragon dan un paseo por los jardines. Bear está un poco abrumado con sus serias responsabilidades en el mundo y se presenta emocionalmente algo cansado y abatido. A medida que avanza la caminata, Dragon le dice a Bear .. ¡Basta ya! ¿Qué te tiene tan abatido? Oso piensa un momento y dice: Somos amigos desde hace mucho tiempo. Entonces, si necesito una cantidad muy grande de dinero muy rápidamente, ¿me la darán?

Dragon, conocido por tomarse el tiempo para reflexionar sobre los imponderables, camina por un rato y luego se detiene. ¡NO, dice Dragón, no te lo daré!

Los hombros de Bear caen.. pero Dragon continúa: Te lo prestaré. 1,5 billones en el momento en que lo pidas, sin intereses, sin plazos de pago, devuélvemelo cuando puedas.


----------



## amcxxl (20 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Me resulta familiar...



lo que estas viendo en Ucrania lo veras en 15 años en España, es el mismo modus operando del NWO


----------



## Loignorito (20 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La UE No es victima, es parte del conflicto.



Las naciones europeas y sus gentes, sí son víctimas. Otra cosa es que nuestros líderes y representantes sean culpables de toda ley. Y es que no puede ser que culpemos a unas masas totalmente alienadas por la propaganda, a las que se les miente constantemente desde los medios de comunicación que les deberían de informar.

Los culpables primeros son las corporaciones anglosajonas... como de costumbre.


----------



## Harman (20 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿Pero es que tienes idea de cuál es mi posición?
> 
> Increíble 16 años en el Foro y Don Figaro *jamás leyó un post mío en el tema de Venezuela, Chile, Nicaragua, Cuba o España. O de temas económicos.*
> 
> En fin...



No puedes pedir peras al olmo.
Bueno puedes pedirlas, pero no sirve para nada.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Mar 2022)

Más reparto de comida entre los civiles….


----------



## vettonio (20 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Odessa



¡¡ Diox, que paren!!

Mis hoidozzz!!


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> De hoy. Mas rusos en llamas



Frenados en seco!


----------



## Harman (20 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Todo eso evidencia el fracaso estadounidense en sus "operaciones teatrales". Han sido incapaces de crear regímenes amigos en los países que han bombardeado e invadido. Más bien ha sido todo lo contrario. *Sólo saben destruir*.



El Imperio del Caos.


----------



## amcxxl (20 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas.
> 
> 1941-1943: 2,7 millones de civiles rusos, judios y gitanos asesinados por nacionalistas ucranianos*.
> 
> ...



tambien genodiciaron a los polacos


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Mar 2022)

_-Alexander Solzhenitsyn fue uno de los grandes disidentes soviéticos. Entonces, ¿por qué, al final de su vida, abrazó a Vladimir Putin?

-Solzhenitsyn escribió lo siguiente "Enormes zonas que nunca pertenecieron a la Ucrania histórica, como Novorossiya, Crimea y toda la región del sudeste, son exprimidas a la fuerza por el actual Estado ucraniano y su política de ansiada entrada en la OTAN".

_


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (20 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> No te extrañe.,.que rompa con PODEMOS y forme un gobierno de concentración con el PP.
> 
> SI A AMBOS LES HACEN LA "" LLAMADITA" DESDE GUASINTONG.



Convocarian primero elecciones. Después invocarian cualquier argumento de estabilidad para justificar un gobierno de gran coalición. Eso si, con Fraudez al mando y el PP de hermano tonto.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Los modos en que se leen los "mensajes diplomáticos" o "bélicos" es diferente al modo en que juegas en un foro entre colegas. Tal como han explicado algunos, mostrar un "juguete" que deja obsoletos tus portaaviones (por caso), hace que los Generales de tu oponente se queden pensando en el consejo que dan a su Presidente en relación a cómo encarar el conflicto.
> 
> No es lo mismo tener tus portaaviones *a 500 kms de la costa en conflicto* que tener que llevarlos *a más de 3000 kms de distancia* para evitar que le pegue un bicho de estos.
> 
> Pero como digo, en un foro podemos ser todos "Generales del Teclado". en las Salas de Guerra los analistas suelen fijarse "en otras cosas" que nosotros no siempre vemos.



El temita de los portaaviones "obsoletos" sólo lo tenéis claro y cacareado los defensores de países cutresalchicheros y antiamericanos y que carecen de tamaña y formidable capacidad naval...


----------



## vettonio (20 Mar 2022)

coco portugal

Un oficial del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania revela planes de atentados terroristas en Lviv - 19.03.2022, Sputnik Mundo (sputniknews.com)


----------



## Nico (20 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Falso. Simplemente si no haces caso al capo acabas como Venezuela o Cuba. *Por supuesto que puede elegir no hacerle caso, pero entonces pagas el precio.*




O te rebelas (porque te da el cuero y tienes dignidad) y sales al campo de batalla como han hecho los rusos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Mar 2022)

Bueno, vuelven los lobos solitarios a actuar…en esta III Guerra Mundial…








Al menos seis muertos y 37 heridos en el atropello de una comparsa de carnaval en Bélgica


La policía ya ha detenido a los ocupantes del coche y se ha abierto una investigación por asesinato




www.lavanguardia.com




El pianista ya va para allá…

Putin malo…


----------



## la mano negra (20 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Las armas tontas rusas poco pueden hacer frente a las armas inteligentes de Occidente o Turquia.
> 
> Esa bateria solo habra quemado un poco de bosque y achicharrado algunos conejos.



El pensamiento mágico os va a jugar una jugada terriblemente dura y dolorosa . Habéis perdido el contacto con la realidad y la realidad se impondrán sobre vuestras ensoñaciones y negaciones de los hechos . Ese "Pinocho" es un cabrón redomado y la andanada que ha soltado seguro que ha hecho algo más que quemar rastrojos y conejillos.


----------



## raptors (20 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> los mismos chinos hijos de puta comunistoides que nos han tenido jodidos 2 años con una plaga inventada salida de su factoria para debilitar Europa y USa
> 
> vete a tomar por culo tu los chinos y los rusos
> 
> ...



Hazlo tu estupido..!! yo estoy muy bien con los aparatos chinos.. yo no tengo ningún problema...


----------



## raptors (20 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Wall Street, ante la estanflación y la historia: el peligro es la recesión, no la inflación
> 
> 
> El término estanflación parece haber vuelto al debate económico para quedarse un tiempo. La combinación de estancamiento y de elevada inflación está llevando a expertos y profanos a echar la vista atrás y fijarse en los años 70 y 80 del siglo XX.
> ...



*bla bla bla...*


----------



## kelden (20 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> O te rebelas (porque te da el cuero y tienes dignidad) y sales al campo de batalla como han hecho los rusos.



Los rusos tienen 17 millones de kms² llenos de todo: petróleo, gas, oro, niquel, trigo .... lo que quieras. Nosotros no somos los rusos.

Hay paises que son "actores" en geopolítica, unos pocos, y la inmensa mayoría que no, que son solo comparsas. Es lo que hay. Si eres comparsa (Ucrania, Venezuela, Cuba, España ....) y te vienes arriba, te machacan.

Hay otros organismos, la UE como conjunto por ejemplo, que pudiendo ser "actores", eligen ser comparsas.


----------



## Gotthard (20 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> tambien genodiciaron a los polacos



Cierto, pero eso fue un poco despues, en 1943, en las masacres de Volinia y anteriores. 
Una genuina muestra de democracia en version ucraniana, entre 80.000 y 100.000 muertos, familias completas niños incluidos, en solo 12 meses por milicianos de la UPA y sin ninguna ayuda de las SS alemanas que no tenian a los polacos previstos el plan general este..


----------



## vladimirovich (20 Mar 2022)

Creo que Victoria Nuland sabe algo de ruso, tendra que ir dando unas clases para mejorarlo, hay que ir preparandola como futura Presidenta de la Federacion Rusa.


----------



## Harman (20 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Próximo objetivo la factura del agua:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por eso no se ha ido Nestlé de Rusia. Y es uno de las razones de crear el caos en Libia. 








Lo que ignoras sobre Libia - El agua subterránea - Info


InBruges : Lo que ignoras sobre Libia - El agua subterránea Libia posee la segunda reserva mundial de agua dulce. Cerca de 12000 km3 de agua fósil... : Inf




www.taringa.net


----------



## Nico (20 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> A un ritmo de perdidas *de 10 % / mes de su ejercito*, los rusos podran mantenerse en Ucrania 2 o 3 meses mas.
> 
> La desmilitarizacion de Rusia va on schedule y en breve sera un osito de peluche sin garras.




Me parece que ignoras que en Ucrania hay 200.000 soldados rusos... su Ejército es mucho mayor !!



> Tiene *1,013,000 soldados en activo y 2,570,500 en reserva*.



¿Tú dices que están perdiendo 100.000 soldados al mes ?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Por eso no se ha ido Nestlé de Rusia. Y es uno de las razones de crear el caos en Libia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y lo primero que hicieron los rusos fue liberar el agua para Crimea…en parte es una guerra por el agua.


----------



## amcxxl (20 Mar 2022)

Tropas rusas en la ciudad de Balakleya, que ocuparon, en la región de Járkov. 


 Manifestación en apoyo de Rusia esta noche en Novi Sad (Serbia)


----------



## la mano negra (20 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _" (...)Occidente no tiene ya nada que dar, nada que ofrecer que no sea robo, todo lo han mal gastado o agotado, solo tienen la codicia y la necesidad de cortar el crecimiento de estas naciones emergentes, es por ello, que ya es inevitablemente el arranque pujante del nuevo sistema económico comercial que emerge, sistema donde el mundo tendrá la garantía de que sus riquezas no serán expoliadas arbitrariamente, y en donde se pueda comerciar e intercambiar de manera floreciente, __natural y segura._
> 
> _Rusia siempre en el trascurso de la historia ha brindado grandes aportes en la evolución de la civilización humana, esta vez tampoco iba ser diferente, Rusia siempre ha estado y será siempre parte de la Historia."_
> 
> "Vladímir Vladímirovich Putin. Moscú



¿ Seguro que eso lo ha dicho Putin ? Si es así , es una verdadera bomba .


----------



## LIRDISM (20 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Seguramente los rusos han querido finiquitar Mariupol lo antes posible para tener despejado un corredor por toda la costa sur de Ucrania, apuntando hacia Odessa.
> 
> Kiev y Kharkov las mantendrán bajo asedio pero no entrarán de momento.



Es que Nikolay y Odessa también va a ser duro de tomar. Las tropas de Nikolay están sosteniéndola para crear un frente para atacar Zaporizhia y Dnipro en el futuro por el oeste porque son ciudades que tienen rios, y orografía difícil y hay que atacarlas de este y oeste. 
Para romper el frente Ucraniano hay que tomar Sievierodonetz y avanzar desde el sur de Mariupol hacia el norte para crear la primera pinza y aún queda Poltava. Es una guerra muy complicada pero me parece la mejor opción porque la mayoría del ejército Ucraniano está allí y es donde hay que hacer los esfuerzos.


----------



## niraj (20 Mar 2022)

__





Las razones y detalles de la guerra de Ucrania Por el Coronel Jacques Baud – Dossier Geopolitico







dossiergeopolitico.com


----------



## Nico (20 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> El temita de los portaaviones "obsoletos" sólo lo tenéis claro y cacareado los defensores de países cutresalchicheros y antiamericanos y que carecen de tamaña y formidable capacidad naval...




No inventes hombres de paja !!

Yo no he dicho que estén "obsoletos" (vuelve a leer). He dicho que *ante un ARMA NUEVA, la doctrina militar CAMBIA.*

Cambió cuando aparecieron los tanques, los aviones, la bomba atómica y, posiblemente, ahora con los misiles de hipervelocidad.


----------



## vladimirovich (20 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Me parece que ignoras que en Ucrania hay 200.000 soldados rusos... su Ejército es mucho mayor !!
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Tú dices que están perdiendo 100.000 soldados al mes ?



No, estan perdiendo entre muertos, heridos, desertores y prisioneros unos 30 mil al mes.

El ritmo se incrementara en breve por la baja moral, falta de suministros, etc..

En 3 meses mas se acercaran a las 150 mil bajas, y con eso el ejercito colapsara.

Cuando se produzca el golpe de estado en Moscu, todos corriendo de vuelta a Rusia.

Rusia no tiene 1 millon de hombres operativos, de hecho ya estan tirando de sus fuerzas en Abjasia, Osetia y Armenia..en menos de un mes de guerra, increible.


----------



## la mano negra (20 Mar 2022)

Perro Sánchez es un miserable traidor que vendería a su propia madre por estar un ratito más montado en el Falcon.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Creo que Victoria Nuland sabe algo de ruso, tendra que ir dando unas clases para mejorarlo, hay que ir preparandola como futura Presidenta de la Federacion Rusa.



Y tú ya estás preparándote como futuro Presidente de Burbuja.


----------



## keylargof (20 Mar 2022)

Jojojojojojo


----------



## Nico (20 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> No, estan perdiendo entre muertos, heridos, desertores y prisioneros unos 30 mil al mes.



¿Y tu fuente? ¿Tienes un link o vas inventando entre campurriana y campurriana ?


----------



## El amigo (20 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Esto si me parece absurdo. Gagarin fue el primer hombre en el espacio. Si es verdad no sé porque tienen que censurar contar algo que a efectos prácticos no tiene nada que ver con la invasión.


----------



## vladimirovich (20 Mar 2022)

Los ucros ya han descubierto que el osito no era tan fiero como lo pintaban, cada dia se sueltan mas, tienen barra libre de juguetitos OTAN, van ganando en experiencia, la moral alta.

Rusia esta finiquitada como imperio, posiblemente tambien como nacion, el epicentro del mundo eslavo oriental vuelve de Moscu a su origen, la Rus de Kiev.

Empieza una nueva era.

Salve Zelensky.


----------



## Dylan Leary (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## John Nash (20 Mar 2022)

La periodista francesa Anne Laure Bonnel, autora del documental Donbass en 2015 es baneada de Wikipedia y sus artículos retirados del periodico Le Figaro para el que trabajaba:












Anne-Laure Bonnel - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





*This article is being considered for deletion in accordance with Wikipedia's deletion policy.*
Please share your thoughts on the matter at this article's *deletion discussion page.*


----------



## amcxxl (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Michael_Knight (20 Mar 2022)

Más chatarra rusa recién sacada del horno:


----------



## Vilux (20 Mar 2022)

$400 millones de ayuda militar OTAN han volado por los aires mezclados con carne de mercenario a una distancia de Rusia equivalente a la de Varsovia.

Avisados están nuestros marionetas.

Este es un Kalibr, subsónico, atacando la base mercenaria de Ivano-Frankivsk





Este es el Kinzhal, hipersónico rodeado de nube de plasma. El misil que ha convertido en obsoleto al AEGIS de la OTAN.

Cuando el boom sónico te llega, el misil ya ha desaparecido sobre el horizonte. Eso es Mach 10.



Que cada uno ejercite su entendimiento y decida si quiere meterse en esta guerra.


----------



## keylargof (20 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La periodista francesa Anne Laure Bonnel, autora del documental Donbass en 2015 es baneada de Wikipedia y sus artículos retirados del periodico Le Figaro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay que acabar con el ejercito de traidores a sueldo del Kremlin. Esta hija de puta debería acabar colgando de una soga


----------



## Greenday (20 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Los ucros ya han descubierto que el osito no era tan fiero como lo pintaban, cada dia se sueltan mas, tienen barra libre de juguetitos OTAN, van ganando en experiencia, la moral alta.
> 
> Rusia esta finiquitada como imperio, posiblemente tambien como nacion, el epicentro del mundo eslavo oriental vuelve de Moscu a su origen, la Rus de Kiev.
> 
> ...




Al ignore, por propagandista.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La periodista francesa Anne Laure Bonnel, autora del documental Donbass en 2015 es baneada de Wikipedia y sus artículos retirados del periodico Le Figaro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es la nueva dictadura en occidente, nada que no supiésemos en foro burbuja.


----------



## Impresionante (20 Mar 2022)

Si Putin prohibiera 11 partidos de oposición con el pretexto de la guerra, tal como lo ha hecho hoy Zelensky, los medios occidentales lo estarían comparando con una purga estaliniana.


----------



## keylargof (20 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Más chatarra rusa recién sacada del horno:



Menuda somanta de hostias, que maravilla


----------



## Michael_Knight (20 Mar 2022)

Más de la "operación quirúrgica" de las putinas


----------



## Vilux (20 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Los ucros ya han descubierto que el osito no era tan fiero como lo pintaban, cada dia se sueltan mas, tienen barra libre de juguetitos OTAN, van ganando en experiencia, la moral alta.
> 
> Rusia esta finiquitada como imperio, posiblemente tambien como nacion, el epicentro del mundo eslavo oriental vuelve de Moscu a su origen, la Rus de Kiev.
> 
> ...



Bla, bla, bla... me creo lo que me digo, bla..bla...

A ignorados.


----------



## Nico (20 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La periodista francesa Anne Laure Bonnel, autora del documental Donbass en 2015 es baneada de Wikipedia y sus artículos retirados del periodico Le Figaro:




Todo lo que se luchó por la libertad de expresión y estos satanistas la borran de un plumazo. 

Eso no me sorprende tanto. Más me sorprende que la gente ni se queje.


----------



## MiguelLacano (20 Mar 2022)

*Rafael Crespo, coronel retirado: «Europa está indefensa, depende de organismos obsoletos»*
L.O.
*ASTURIAS*





Rafael Crespo
*El exdelegado de Defensa en Asturias advierte de los problema si se extiende el conflicto en Ucrania*
*19 mar 2022*. Actualizado a las 05:00 h.
Comentar · 6
El coronel retirado Rafael Crespo, que fue delegado de Defensa en Asturias durante seis años a comienzos de este siglo, es experto en Rusia, cuenta con varias publicaciones sobre el mundo eslavo y Ucrania por lo que considera el conflicto actual casi una guerra civil entre hermanos advirtiendo de los enormes problemas que podrían ocurrir se se extiende el conflicto.

*-¿Este conflicto se veía venir, hasta qué punto?*
-En algún artículo que publiqué en la La Voz de Asturias hace 15 años, y en el primer libro que dediqué a este asunto en 2009, decía que la fractura social y territorial que se estaba generando en Ucrania traería consecuencias importantes. Y si yo que no soy el más listo de la escuela dije eso hace 15 años, alguien más debería haberse dado cuenta. Porque este es un proceso que se ha cocido a fuego lento. Pero, en fin, cada uno ve las cosas a su manera o como las quiere ver. Había muchos indicios. Ahora se ha planteado así, de la peor manera posible porque esto es una guerra fratricida, son el mismo pueblo, con la misma cultura, la misma historia; Rusia viene del Rus de Kiev.



*-¿Hay una espita que es la que dispara el conflicto?*
-Gorbachov estaba más preocupado por la salud de su mujer que por las cuestiones de estado; a él Estados Unidos le hizo la promesa de que la OTAN nunca pasaría el eje Báltico-Mar Negro. Cosa que no se cumplió, porque poco después le pusieron un sistema anti misiles a las puertas. Luego llegó Yeltsin, días de vino y rosas, como si fuera muy majo, siguieron avanzando e incumpliendo sus promesas; pero luego llegó Putin que es otra cosa y casi ninguna buena. Putin ya probó a tentar en Abjasia y Osetia y la respuesta occidental fue ninguna. Probó en Crimea y la respuesta occidental fue ninguna, y ahora ha probado a lo grande. Había síntomas más recientes de los que yo dije en su día de que se estaba cociendo algo mucho más grave.

*-Y ahora hay una guerra brutal y se leen muchos análisis sobre la marcha, hay quien dice que no le va a Putin como esperaba, que se ha ralentizado ¿cree que es así?*
-Te voy a contestar con una sentencia de esas lapidarias que vienen en las agendas de sobremesa, si creerse la propaganda enemiga es malo creerse la propia es peor. Cada uno cuenta lo que le conviene, pero hay una realidad: la guerrilla urbana es tremenda. Al ejército de Ucrania yo no le he visto, no sé a qué se dedican, que me imagino que no tendrán un respiro, pero ejército como tal no lo he visto. Pero la guerrilla urbana es tremenda, es una lucha encarnizada, en cada esquina, en cada ventana, es muy difícil combatirla. Y creo que va a degenerar por ahí, porque batallas a campo abierto, de frente, dudo mucho que Ucrania tenga capacidad para afrontarlas ¿y cómo va a acabar esto? Pues como el rosario de la aurora. Los ucranianos están sufriendo terriblemente, los rusos también. La gente, hay gente buena en todos los lados, en Rusia también hay gente a la que se le ha metido en este lío, esta tragedia y estos asesinatos. Nos hemos vuelto todos locos tomando medidas, sanciones, exijo que el tenista tal critique a Putin; oiga, que esa gente también está sufriendo. No es lo mismo, pero también está sufriendo. Porque esto, en mi opinión, también es una guerra civil. Cuando los varegos del norte bajan buscando tierras más fértiles se establecen en Kiev, fundan el Rus de Kiev, y siglo y pico después se trasladan a Moscú, para defenderse de las invasiones de los bárbaros del este. Rusia deriva del Rus de Kiev y siempre han sido hermanos, hay millones de matrimonios mixtos, aquí está sufriendo la gente buena, que se les oye menos porque no gritan, en todos los lados.

*-¿Qué consecuencias cree que puede tener la decisión de países europeos, incluida España, de enviar armas a Ucrania?*
-Consecuencias ninguna porque a un soldado no le formas en 24 horas, por mucho que le des un stinger (un lanzamisiles) a un señor que pasaba por allí, o una ametralladora Ameli, que son malísimas, es que no se puede formar en un día. Es que además la primera ayuda que recibió Ucrania fueron 5.000 cascos de Alemania, y cascos no es lo que necesitan. Lo que sí creo es que Rusia se puede ver en un lío porque está alargando mucho la cadena logística. Cuanto más se avance la cadena logística es más larga y más difícil, porque además cada vez va encontrando mayor resistencia, evidentemente. Pero yo entiendo que esto a finales de mayo estará finiquitado, no de buena manera, porque no la hay buena, pero quizá de las menos malas maneras.
*-En las noticias vemos muchos tanques, pero no tanta fuerza aérea ¿por qué?*
-No sabría decirlo porque no estoy sobre el terreno, sí que me ha sorprendido que la aviación no actúe. Yo entiendo, y fíjate lo que te voy a decir que habrá quien diga ‘este tío es un chalado, o es prorruso', no. Entiendo que dentro del daño que hacen, están limitando el daño en la medida de lo posible. Porque con la aviación sería aún más criminal. A Putin se le puede llamar de todo pero tonto no es, creo que hay cuestiones de combate que controla. Además que creo que Ucrania aviación apenas tiene nada, pensaron en mandarle aviones desde Polonia, se montó un lío descomunal, pero es que además no es sólo mandar aviones ¿tienen pilotos? Como tal ejército yo no lo veo en ningún lado, es muy bonita la imagen de la niña con el chupachups y el fusil pero eso no funciona en una guerra.

*-Lo que sí parece que ha cambiado la guerra son posiciones de países como Finlandia o Suecia, que han manifestado interés por integrarse en la OTAN y también de muchos gobiernos europeos que quieren incrementar el gasto en defensa.*
-Mira en el año 2004 hubo un encuentro para generar un plan europeo de seguridad y defensa, poco después se le dio a Nick Witney el encargo de elaborarlo y al año dimitió haciendo un informe demoledor. Pedía informes a los países y se los daban alterados , le mentían, y así es imposible no plegarse a los deseos de Estados Unidos. Esto quiere decir algo que todos sabemos, que no hay gobierno europeo que aguante en votos un aumento de los gastos de defensa. En España ya se han levantado las voces diciendo que, cuidado, que hay otras necesidades prioritarias. ¿Qué consecuencias tiene estar siempre pendientes de los demás? Pues así acabó el imperio romano, cuando encargaron a los bárbaros del este que les guardaran sus fronteras hasta que dijeron que se quedaban con todo. Es otra época y otras condiciones pero cuando subcontratas la defensa suelen pasar estas cosas. Hay que pensar que la ONU tiene un Consejo de Seguridad y sus miembros, incluida Rusia, tienen derecho de veto, así que cualquier solución que se intente ahí se veta y se acabó la historia. Pero es que en la OTAN las decisiones también tienen que ser por unanimidad y con un país que diga que no, ya no se pueden aplicar sus resoluciones de intervenir. Europa está indefensa y es inútil que intenten aumentar los gastos de defensa porque no se lo van a permitir los votantes. Ahora mismo la defensa europea está subcontratada a organismos internacionales que se han quedado obsoletos para la función que debían cumplir. Tenemos a Corea del Norte y Corea del Sur en tregua provisional desde 1954, países que están en un limbo jurídico pero que funcionan como países: Nagorno Karabaj, la República Moldava de Transnistria, Osetia, Kósovo, que España no reconoce pero sí las federaciones deportivas, Taiwán desde 1949; hablo de memoria pero hay, que yo recuerde, doce países en un limbo pero que actúan como tales países. Los organismos internacionales no están haciendo bien las cosas. Finlandia o Suecia son democracias muy avanzadas, y creo que están muy lejos de una guerra, pero las pretensiones de unos y de otros se tienen que acabar en Ucrania, no ampliando más la OTAN o haciendo no sé qué, sino haciendo las cosas bien y no se han hecho. Esto es justificar a Putin en ningún caso, no tiene justificación ninguna y esto debe de quedar muy claro. Pero motivos para el cabreo, coloquialmente hablando, sí que tiene.

*-¿Qué papel cree que jugará China?*
-China es una potencia mundial que va a salir muy favorecida de este conflicto porque todo el mundo va a tener que ir a China a pedir, porque es el único país que está funcionando. China tiene gravísimos problemas, los más graves por su falta de democracia, pero económicamente funciona, potencialmente funciona. Además tiene tratados de seguridad y defensa mutua con Rusia y otras naciones asiáticas. Que no se involucre en la guerra no quiere decir que no defienda a Rusia de otras formas. Se puede montar un lío estupendo si no se acaban en Ucrania las cosas.


----------



## Bartleby (20 Mar 2022)

Tertulianos mamporreros a sueldo del gobierno que pasan de criticar a Rusia por invadir y bombardear a Ucrania, a defender el acuerdo a través del cual Marruecos puede invadir y bombardear a su gusto al pueblo saharaui y por el camino, van llamando ultraderechistas a los camioneros que protestan porque les han arruinado sus negocios. Eso es lo que podréis ver en televisión en cualquier momento, un día como hoy. A partir de esto, quien conecte con cualquiera de los principales canales de televisión, que lo haga bajo su responsabilidad, porque ya sabe que va a ver.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Mar 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania pronto perderán los restos de equipo militar. Los militares ucranianos sufren enormes pérdidas y abandonan su equipo, que la milicia puso inmediatamente al servicio de la RPD. Así lo informó el corresponsal de guerra *Alexander Sladkov*, que actualmente se encuentra en Donbass.





Федеральное агентство новостей – новости со всего мира







riafan.ru


----------



## Harman (20 Mar 2022)

Defining Fascism: Dimitrov versus Eco | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is





Definición del fascismo: Dimitrov versus Eco


(Trad. Google)
19/03/2022

*Por James Tweedie para el blog Saker*










¿Qué es el fascismo? Con la 'operación de desnazificación' rusa en Ucrania entrando en su cuarta semana y el reemplazo de "Black Lives Matter" por "I Stand With Ukraine" como la señal _de_ virtud del día , ahora parece un buen momento para definirlo.

Si bien soy un gran admirador del periodista iraní Ramin Mazaheri, no estoy de acuerdo con su último artículo (The Russian ‘denazification’ PR disaster: How, why and what to do | The Vineyard of the Saker) en The Vineyard of the Saker. Mazaheri dice que Rusia malinterpreta el nazismo como simplemente rusofobia. Me temo que subestima el intelecto de la nación que hizo las tres cuartas partes de la lucha y la muerte para derrotar al fascismo hace 77 años.

En lugar de intentar succionar el significado de la palabra "fascismo", comparemos dos conocidas definiciones de Georgi Dimitrov y Umberto Eco, un marxista y un liberal.

Eco, el autor italiano de la novela histórica _El nombre de la rosa_ , enumeró 14 características diferentes en su ensayo de 1995 _Fascismo eterno_ . El problema es que ninguno de ellos individualmente es prueba de que estamos viviendo en un estado fascista.

Eco admite al principio: “Estas características no se pueden organizar en un sistema; muchos de ellos se contradicen entre sí, y también son propios de otras formas de despotismo o fanatismo”.

Pero afirma: "basta que uno de ellos esté presente para que el fascismo se coagule a su alrededor".

El primer elemento de la lista de Eco, 'el culto a la tradición', es común a la mayoría de los conservadores sociales de 'c minúscula'. El sincretismo del que habla Eco aquí se encuentra en su propia lista ecléctica.

Los puntos tres a cinco, 'acción por la acción', 'el desacuerdo es traición' y 'miedo a la diferencia' son ciertos de las docenas de trotskistas y sectas anarquistas que se subieron al carro de Ucrania.

Los puntos seis a ocho, 'apelan a una clase media frustrada', una 'obsesión con un complot' y la creencia de que sus 'enemigos son al mismo tiempo demasiado fuertes y demasiado débiles' describen a los 'Never Trumpers' estadounidenses y a los liberales británicos todavía desesperados por unirse a la Unión Europea (UE).

9 y 11, 'la vida se vive para la lucha' y 'todos son educados para convertirse en héroes' se aplican a los millennials 'despertados' obsesionados con su propia victimización percibida.

Dimitrov, el secretario general búlgaro de la (Tercera) Internacional Comunista, caracterizó al fascismo en un discurso ante el 7º congreso de la Comintern en 1935 como: “la dictadura abierta y terrorista de los elementos más reaccionarios, chovinistas e imperialistas del capital financiero.”

"El fascismo no es un poder por encima de la clase, ni el gobierno de la pequeña burguesía o el lumpen proletariado sobre el capital financiero", explicó.

“El fascismo es el poder del propio capital financiero. Es la organización de la venganza terrorista contra la clase obrera y el sector revolucionario del campesinado y la intelectualidad”.

Por lo tanto, el fascismo es la forma de gobierno a la que recurre la clase capitalista cuando la rebelión de las clases trabajadoras significa que ya no puede gobernar por consentimiento bajo la democracia, como prefiere.

"El desarrollo del fascismo y la propia dictadura fascista asumen diferentes formas en diferentes países", subrayó Dimitrov.* Su clara implicación es que el fascismo podría tomar una nueva forma sin el racismo, el sexismo, el antisemitismo y la homofobia abiertos del régimen nazi alemán. El fascismo podría venir ondeando la bandera del arcoíris y predicando “derechos humanos”. Creo que ya lo ha hecho.*

Y Dimitrov destaca el imperativo fascista de un anticomunismo violento y opresivo, algo que Eco, que creció en la Italia de Mussolini, no menciona en absoluto en su simplista lista.

Mi madre nació un año antes de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Sus padres eran comunistas. Desde muy joven sabía que una invasión nazi significaría que ella y su familia serían asesinados, al igual que los comunistas en los países ocupados y gobernados por los fascistas.

Eco no tiene excusa para ignorar u olvidar esto, al igual que los pseudoizquierdistas occidentales no tienen excusa para pasar por alto cómo el régimen que tomó el poder en Kiev después del golpe de la plaza Maidan de 2014 prohibió el Partido Comunista de Ucrania y otros, o cómo sus matones incendiaron la Casa del Sindicato de Odessa mientras la policía observaba, asesinaron a unos 50 trabajadores.

La Rusia moderna no es la URSS, pero nunca dejó de ser el objetivo del imperialismo a pesar de abrazar el llamado 'mercado libre'. Los rusos comunes lo saben, y sus líderes han denunciado en las últimas semanas el "Imperio de las Mentiras" con una claridad que Lenin, quien literalmente escribió el libro sobre el tema, aplaudiría.

Para responder a aquellos que equiparan el fascismo con el nacionalismo: si Hitler, Mussolini y Tojo hubieran sido nacionalistas, sus ejércitos nunca habrían puesto un pie fuera de las fronteras de sus países y 50 millones de vidas no se habrían perdido innecesariamente. El fascismo es imperialista, y el imperialismo es la antítesis del nacionalismo.

Es fácil ver por qué algunos prefieren la definición de Eco a la de Dimitrov. Dimitrov evita el camino fácil de condenar el fascismo histórico por su fanatismo y paramilitarismo, pero en cambio marca el terreno común entre nazis y liberales: el anticomunismo. Eco complace explícitamente a aquellos que piensan que el holocausto fue lo que sucede cuando nos desviamos del camino liberal moderno.

Pero si uno cree, como lo hizo la mayoría de los votantes británicos en 2016, que la UE es un estado supranacional corporativista y antidemocrático que gobierna el continente en nombre del capital financiero, se deduce que la utopía liberal bruñida es el fascismo aquí y ahora.

El objetivo declarado de los alborotadores antifa de EE. UU. en 2020 era derrocar al presidente Donald Trump y asegurar la victoria de Joe Biden, quien ayudó a llevar al poder al gobierno fascista genuino en Kiev en 2014. Biden ahora ha empujado a Ucrania a un enfrentamiento desastroso con Rusia. que amenaza con escalar al Armagedón nuclear.

No hubo revolución en los EE. UU. en 2020, al igual que no hubo ninguna en Ucrania en 2014. Los Never-Trumpers no plantearon otra alternativa que seguir como de costumbre bajo el Partido Demócrata, que vino acompañado de una cacería de brujas neo-macarthista. Eso ha derribado la fachada de la democracia liberal y ha dejado solo la tiranía desnuda de las grandes empresas, empujando al mundo inexorablemente hacia la guerra. Buen trabajo, anarquistas.

Rusia se está oponiendo al fascismo y al imperialismo. ¿Qué vas a hacer al respecto?


----------



## Charidemo (20 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Las armas tontas rusas poco pueden hacer frente a las armas inteligentes de Occidente o Turquia.
> 
> Esa bateria solo habra quemado un poco de bosque y achicharrado algunos conejos.



Una cosa es creer o pensar lo que sea y otra lo real. Son andanadas de termobáricas. A donde hallan llegado han hecho una destrucción solo menor a las bombas nucleares.


----------



## John Nash (20 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Esto si me parece absurdo. Gagarin fue el primer hombre en el espacio. Si es verdad no sé porque tienen que censurar contar algo que a efectos prácticos no tiene nada que ver con la invasión.



El odio antiruso fomentado desde la OTAN-USA solo es comparable a las persecuciones de Hitler y su propaganda.
Ataques a escritores y compositores rusos (Dostoievsky en este caso). Una puta locura:









Universidad italiana intentó censurar la obra de Dostoievski por ser ruso


Una casa de altos estudios de Milán quiso prohibir la enseñanza de la obra del autor de “Los hermanos Karamazov” como supuesta represalia a Rusia por la invasión a Ucrania




www.infobae.com


----------



## Yomateix (20 Mar 2022)

*Rusia alerta de más de 400 minas a la deriva colocadas por fuerzas ucranianas en el mar Negro*

Las autoridades rusas han alertado de que unas 420 minas colocadas por las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas en el mar Negro están ahora a la deriva debido a la última tormenta que ha roto los cables que las anclaban.

Estas fuentes rusas, citadas por la agencia de noticias TASS, aseguran que se han instalado miles de minas en los puertos de Odesa, Ochakov, Chernomorsk y Yuzhny, y que hasta 420 serían minas de anclaje obsoletas, fabricadas en la primera mitad del siglo XX.

El FSB ha indicado que la tormenta habría roto los anclajes, "el viento y las corrientes hacen que vayan a la deriva por la parte occidental del mar Negro. "Las corrientes de superficie en dirección sur son dominantes, por lo que no se descarta que vayan hacia el Bósforo e incluso lleguen al Mediterráneo", ha advertido el organismo ruso. Por ello, la Flota del Mar Negro rusa ha emitido un aviso con fecha 18 de marzo.


----------



## raptors (20 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Es la nueva dictadura en occidente, nada que no supiésemos en foro burbuja.



Aun así... mucho proUsa de aqui usan wikipedia como fuente...


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

Situación operativa cerca de Nikolaev. Tropas rusas avanzan hacia la central nuclear del sur de Ucrania y cortan las carreteras


----------



## Nico (20 Mar 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Este es el Kinzhal, hipersónico rodeado de nube de plasma. El misil que ha convertido en obsoleto al AEGIS de la OTAN.
> 
> Cuando el boom sónico te llega, el misil ya ha desaparecido sobre el horizonte. Eso es Mach 10.
> 
> ...




A la merde !! 

Ahora en este vídeo es que tomo conciencia y dimensión de lo que estamos hablando !!... es otra categoría de arma.

Impresiona realmente.

¿ Me parece a mi o este que graba los misiles siempre es el mismo ? ¿Dónde vive que le pasan todos los tiros por la cabeza ?


----------



## amcxxl (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

Balakley. La ciudad en sí está ocupada y limpiada por las Fuerzas Armadas de RF. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han intentado y están tratando de recuperar este nodo importante; los morteros y artillería están bombardeando constantemente, se está realizando un trabajo de francotiradores y contrafrancotiradores.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> la quinta columna es un término relacionado la guerra civil de España y no es casualidad que se esté usando en la guerra civil de Rusia.
> 
> La de España fue el campo de pruebas y el detonante de la llamada segunda guerra mundial, que no fue mundial puesto que no cayó ninguna bomba en Estados Unidos.
> 
> Esta es el detonante de la que se llamará tercera , pero que tampoco caerá ningún misil en la patria de quien organiza estas masacres .





No tiene ningún sentido esta guerra.

Entre otras muchas incoherencias , está la de no haber aprovechado la epidemia teniendo en cuenta que una invasión de este tipo está preparada desde hace años.

Siendo el virus tan devastador como para haber causado en España y tantos otros países los mismos efectos que una guerra, le habría salido gratis.

El virus está al alcance de cualquiera y teniendo en cuenta que " si pasó desde Wuhan a toda Europa Occidental en una semana , de haber querido , habrían llevado a Ucrania al más absoluto desastre sin tener que gastar tantas bombas y destrozarlo todo.

Además que la KGB habría podido coronavichar al presidente zelinsky y se habría quitado de encima el problema.
O sólo haber tirado una bomba cuando Zelenski estaba al alcance, tal cual hicieron con el presidente Carrero blanco.

Y todo eso en secreto, que aunque quedase la sospecha, no estarían señalados por el mundo como estado criminal. Al fin y al cabo el arte de la guerra consiste la mentira y en vencer sin luchar.
(Sun Tzu)

¿Acaso alguien se ha pronunciado como que puede ser un ataque biológico lo del coronavirus en España?

La movilización del ejército no sólo supone un enorme gasto que puede debilitar a la propia Rusia hasta el punto de ser derrotada, sino que se ha enfrentado con todo el mundo occidental que además de las sanciones ya están haciendo una campaña para justificar el bombardeo de Rusia. Y por supuesto los rusos son odiados por los ucranianos que no tendrán la ocasión de congeniar con ellos después de este desastre.


Por eso con Putin como cómplice o como títere, esta guerra está diseñada en los despachos de la agenda 2030 como casus belli para destruir Europa una vez más.

Llegados estos extremos es imposible que pierda Ucrania porque los países europeos y Estados Unidos han unido su destino con ese país y si pierde Ucrania pierde Europa y la OTAN y eso es difícil de creer pues daría alas a Putin para seguir expandiéndose.

Lo que pasará ahora una vez agitado el avispero , es que los europeos lanzarán bombas contra Rusia y China irá en su ayuda bombardeandonos a todos.

Resumiendo : los mismos que venderán las armas para destrozarlo todo, luego venderán la reconstrucción como pasó en la llamada segunda guerra mundial ,que no fue mundial por qué no cayó ninguna bomba en Estados Unidos, como tampoco caerán ahora


----------



## la mano negra (20 Mar 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> $400 millones de ayuda militar OTAN han volado por los aires mezclados con carne de mercenario a una distancia de Rusia equivalente a la de Varsovia.
> 
> Avisados están nuestros marionetas.
> 
> ...



El kinzhal volando es alucinante . LLeva una velocidad brutal . Eso es imposible de interceptar.


----------



## la mano negra (20 Mar 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> $400 millones de ayuda militar OTAN han volado por los aires mezclados con carne de mercenario a una distancia de Rusia equivalente a la de Varsovia.
> 
> Avisados están nuestros marionetas.
> 
> ...



El kinzhal volando es alucinante . LLeva una velocidad brutal . Eso es imposible de interceptar.


----------



## Yomateix (20 Mar 2022)

Por cierto, la noticia que puse ayer sobre Boris Johnson y la burrada que soltó, parece que ya se ha llevado algún palito, no me quiero ni imaginar si algo similar lo hubiese dicho un miembro por ejemplo de Vox, lo tendríamos meses en los medios y se hablaría de la horrible ultraderecha, en este caso solo tibias críticas.

*Críticas a Johnson por comparar la situación en Ucrania con el Brexit*
El primer ministro británico, *Boris Johnson*, afronta críticas de varios sectores tras haber comparado la situación de los ucranianos que luchan contra los ataques rusos con la elección que tomaron los británicos en 2016 de apoyar el *Brexit*.
El político conservador hizo los desafortunados comentarios durante un discurso pronunciado en el marco del congreso de primavera del Partidy Tory, ayer, en la ciudad inglesa de Blackpool.
En su intervención, Johnson afirmó que "el instinto de la gente de este país (el Reino Unido), como la gente en Ucrania, es escoger la libertad", con la votación a favor del Brexit como "el famoso ejemplo reciente".


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Aun así... mucho proUsa de aqui usan wikipedia como fuente...



Yo soy editor de wikipedia desde hace muchos años, y la verdad es que estamos pasando por malos tiempos. Es increíble como ha ido degenerando.


----------



## raptors (20 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> El odio antiruso fomentado desde la OTAN-USA solo es comparable a las persecuciones de Hitler y su propaganda.
> Ataques a escritores y compositores rusos (Dostoievsky). Una puta locura:
> 
> 
> ...



Pues según algunos analistas ya rebasaron a hitler...!! tomemos por ejemplo suiza.. en tiempos de hitler nunca sancionó.. y ahora también suiza se unió con las sanciones a rusia...


----------



## Vilux (20 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> A la merde !!
> 
> Ahora en este vídeo es que tomo conciencia y dimensión de lo que estamos hablando !!... es otra categoría de arma.
> 
> Impresiona realmente.



A esto es a lo que Putin se refería con lo de "no les dará tiempo ni de parpadear".









Putin a la OTAN: “No les dará tiempo ni de parpadear” en caso de guerra


El mandatario ruso alardea de su potente arsenal nuclear en dura advertencia a la OTAN.




www.laprensa.hn


----------



## Bartleby (20 Mar 2022)

Los antifas de La Sexta que se lo hagan mirar


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Mar 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Ah! Entonces Putin fue a lanzar su "Operación Especial" por su salida al Atlantico? Que dices, si la misma ya estaba asegurada con Crimea.
> 
> La razón de esta guerra es el colchón natural que ofrece Ucrania a Rusia contra un ataque ya no solamente terrestre (Brecha de Volgogrado), si no misilístico, desde menos de 500 km de Moscú, es decir a menos de 5 minutos de vuelo de un misil de crucero. La sobrevivencia de Rusia estaba entredicho y por extensión de su población si se permitía una Ucrania NeoNazi, Nuclear y adherida a la OTAN.
> La misma también ha servido para quitar la careta a las sanciones occidentales, las que mas temprano que tarde, con una u otra razón, iban a ser impuestas a Rusia, recordar que desde el 2014 esta sancionada.
> ...



NO HACEN FALTA MISILES SUPERSÓNICOS NI INTERCONTINETANTES .

Las guerras son unas farándulas criminales para beneficio de los vendedores de armas .

Durante estas décadas millones de contenedores han entrado en Estados Unidos desde Rusia y China.
Una bomba nuclear cabe dentro de " una lavadora " .

A saber cuantas lavadoras nucleares hay instaladas en pisos alquilados por los espías chinos y rusos conectadas a internet para su detonación si hiciese falta .


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> China tiene armas atomicas estrageficas suficientes para dejar fuera de combate a USA con misiles ICBM
> 
> el problema es que si los yankees piensan que perder 100 millones es aceptable si matan 1000 millones de chinos, solo te queda la opcion de subir la apuesta, esta gentuza gringa solo entiende el idioma de la fuerza
> 
> ...



Se os está yendo la olla a toda una generación que habéis crecido con los videojuegos a diario, en vez de la abeja Maya.

Estáis tomando todo esto como una partida de call of duty y no lo es.

Debes de ir mucho más allá. A las incoherencias. Al origen. A que hay detrás de todo esto realmente.

Lo más fácil del mundo es arengar a una población. lo llevan haciendo los judíos desde el principio de los tiempos para quedarse con los restos.

De alguna manera estas guerras son opas hostiles y los políticos que las inician son brokers.

Sánchez es un broker principal con mucha experiencia y lo han enviado a destruir España cómo pasó con Yugoslavia


----------



## vladimirovich (20 Mar 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> El kinzhal volando es alucinante . LLeva una velocidad brutal . Eso es imposible de interceptar.



Fase Wunderwaffen.

Siguiente Fase: Atentado contra el Furher.

Siguiente Fase: Suicido en el bunker.

End.


----------



## Nico (20 Mar 2022)

Mami, acabo de ver el primer misil hipersónico, pasando a Match 10 y rodeado de una nube de plasma !! 

No quiero ni pensar en la cara de _Oh My God_ de más de un militar norteamericano al ver ese vídeo.

3000 kms de alcance a 10.000 kms x hora son 20 minutos !!... y si los disparan a 1000 kms hablamos de 7 minutos !!

Estamos viendo cambiar la doctrina militar en vivo y en directo !!


----------



## amcxxl (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Rabino Arana (20 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Esto si me parece absurdo. Gagarin fue el primer hombre en el espacio. Si es verdad no sé porque tienen que censurar contar algo que a efectos prácticos no tiene nada que ver con la invasión.



Pues como el conocimiento que tengan de la carrera espacial sea ese mal vamos, la de la foto es Valentina Tereshkova no Yuri Gagarin.


----------



## Harman (20 Mar 2022)

Esto no es más que una ilustración de la futura siritización de Ucrania, de la que vengo escribiendo desde principios de marzo. Como el ejército regular está derrotado, el futuro de Ucrania serán escuadrones de matones con Toyotas y armas suministradas desde el extranjero. De nuevo, lo que no ocupen las Fuerzas Armadas rusas se convertirá en un gran Idlib, sólo que junto a negros y verdes, con marrones dirigiendo el espectáculo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/34514


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

Ministerio de defensa ruso:

▪Durante la noche, la aviación operacional-táctica y militar de la Federación Rusa golpeó 62 instalaciones militares de Ucrania;

▪Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron un helicóptero Mi-8 ucraniano, seis vehículos aéreos no tripulados, incluido un Bayraktar TB-2;

▪ Misiles de calibre lanzados desde el Mar Negro impactaron en los talleres de la planta de reparación de Nizhyn, donde se reparaban equipos ucranianos;

▪El sistema de defensa aérea ruso derribó un misil táctico ucraniano "Tochka-U" por la noche cerca de la ciudad de Izyum, región de Kharkiv;

▪Las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas destruyeron seis sistemas móviles de guerra electrónica ucranianos "Bukovel" con fuego de artillería;

▪Los misiles de calibre lanzados desde el Mar Caspio y los misiles Kinzhal alcanzaron una gran base de almacenamiento de combustible en la región de Nikolaev;

▪En total, desde el inicio de la operación especial en Ucrania, se han destruido 207 drones, 1.467 tanques, 148 lanzacohetes múltiples.


----------



## ZHU DE (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## vladimirovich (20 Mar 2022)

El resultado final de la guerra es obvio.

El CI de los mogoles (Putin, Shoigu..), no puede competir con el CI de los judeo Jazaros (Zekensky, Nuland...).


----------



## Nico (20 Mar 2022)

Rabino Arana dijo:


> Pues como el conocimiento que tengan de la carrera espacial sea ese mal vamos, la de la foto es Valentina Tereshkova no Yuri Gagarin.



  ¿Sabes que tienes razón?

No me había detenido a ver la foto, pero es la Tereshkova !!

La foto está incluso en National Geographic









Valentina Tereshkova, la primera mujer en el espacio


Descubre el mundo en la web de la revista National Geographic: actualidad, reportajes, fotos espectaculares y vídeos sobre ciencia, naturaleza, historia y viajes




historia.nationalgeographic.com.es





Sin casco, es esta.








Pero qué clase de becarios inútiles arman esas noticias !!! Por Dios !!!


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Mar 2022)

_Los mismos que creen que las cifras de bajas que salen del conflicto ucraniano son fiables, también creen que Biden obtuvo 81 millones de votos.

_


----------



## John Nash (20 Mar 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> A esto es a lo que Putin se refería con lo de "no les dará tiempo ni de parpadear".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando leo los mensajes belicistas e irresponsables de los otanianos, me viene a la mente la imagen de un niño jugando al borde del abismo, inconsciente del peligro. Estamos condenados.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Mar 2022)

Más hipersonico que el coronavirus que paso de Wuhan a Alaska y la Patagonia , en un abrir y cerrar de ojos...

Estando al alcance de cualquiera , en vez de gastarse tanta pasta en destrozarlo todo simplemente habría coronabichado a los ucranianos y lo dejaba todo en pie.

Incluso podría venderles la vacuna y ganar pasta.


Es retórica claro para que se entienda el sinsentido de ambas tramas


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

Bajas ucras según los ruskis


----------



## vladimirovich (20 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 991318
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 991315



Mas fotos de armas revolucionarias..de 1943...grads.

Ese grad de la foto ya habra sido achicharrado por un dron otomano.


----------



## Harman (20 Mar 2022)

Tácticas de cerebro quemado para las carreteras

Las Fuerzas de Autodefensa ucranianas informan alegremente del socavón de una carretera por la que podrían (o no) haber transitado tropas rusas.

Para ser sinceros, a nosotros nos parece más bien tapar los rastros de una "gran obra" y destruir todo por destruir. Ucrania se retrotrae al siglo XVII.

t.me/boris_rozhin/34517

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Vilux (20 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Cuando leo los mensajes belicistas e irresponsables de los otanianos, me viene a la mente la imagen de un niño jugando al borde del abismo. Estamos condenados.



Este norteamericano desde Kharkov nos explica el problema de los mandos de la OTAN y las jerarquías occidentales en general.


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Mar 2022)

_-A medida que la guerra de Putin le sale mal, recurre a más actos de genocidio y crímenes de guerra. Es posible que utilice armas químicas y nucleares tácticas. Hay que golpear a Putin donde más le duele.

-Buen intento CIA_



Están desenmascarados, no engañan a nadie con dos dedos de frente.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Más chatarra rusa recién sacada del horno:



Joder qué puta escabechina, aunque Ucrania vaya a perder la guerra, el grado de incompetencia ruso es histórico, sólo comparable al de los ejércitos árabes.
Vencen por pura cantidad.

Sólo con tener activos todo el día unas pocas decenas de drones se librarian de gran parte de esas matanzas.

Pero claro, ej que sus hipermegasuperdrones son demasiado sofijticados para dejarse ver en tan fútil operación especial.


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

Situación Kiev según los usanos


----------



## John Nash (20 Mar 2022)

Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora en directo | Estados Unidos no descarta que Rusia use la "disuasión nuclear"


La guerra de Ucrania y Rusia llega a su vigesimotercer día con Estados Unidos, Reino Unido y la Unión Europea denunciando que Rusia ha cometido crímenes de guerra en su invasión.




www.marca.com





*Estados Unidos no descarta que Rusia use la "disuasión nuclear".*


----------



## Bartleby (20 Mar 2022)

Foto verificada muestra a bomberos de Australia, no de Ucrania. Por otro lado, yo aún no sé si creérmelo porque la verificación no la ha hecho Newtral









Fact Check-Photo shows firefighters in Australia, not Ukraine


Social media users have been sharing a photo of three firefighters covered in soot, wrongly saying it shows Ukrainian emergency crews battling blazes caused by Russian attacks. Online searches show the image dates back to 2019 and the men are Australian firefighters, caught...




www.reuters.com


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Greenday dijo:


> Al ignore, por propagandista.



Otro del tipo "mamá, a que si cierro los ojos las cosas no suceden?"


----------



## amcxxl (20 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Bajas ucras según los ruskis
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 991320



me temo que las cifras reales son mucho mas altas

solo en Mariupol habia unos 15 a 20 mil ucros y de esos ya han sido masacrados la mitad o mas, nadie sabe cuantos cadaveres hay alli hasta que no acabe la batalla y los entierren en fosas comunes

los rusos estan siendo muy comedidos en dar los muertos ucros para no alarmar la opinion publica, en Donbass han crujido brigadas enteres y no dan mas de mil y pico muertos en la DNR, donde estaba el grueso principal del ukroejercito


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

Soldados ucranianos asesinados en un intento de atacar a soldados rusos en una zona boscosa al norte de Kiev.

17 de marzo de 2022




Spoiler: +18


----------



## delhierro (20 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Más de la "operación quirúrgica" de las putinas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 991293



Deja de repetir noticias que SE SABEN FALSAS. Cada cual tiene sus simpatias, pero publicar falsedades demostradas 20 veces enturbia el hilo.

Hay mucha niebla de guerra, y todos enlazamos cosas lo más rapido que se puede y algunos demuestran ser Truños, coño si ya los repites reiteradamente estas haciendo propaganda absurda los contendientes no leen burbuja. Y todos perdemos el tiempo.


----------



## Nefersen (20 Mar 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> El kinzhal volando es alucinante . LLeva una velocidad brutal . Eso es imposible de interceptar.



Va tan rápido que parece un ovni.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Mar 2022)

Estre otras muchísimas fake news que estamos viendo, esta foto de los bomberos en los incendios forestales de Tasmania en el año 2019 qué organismos oficiales han hecho pasar como foto de la guerra de Ucrania.

Lo interesante es que habiendo tanta destrucción como se supone, fotos como está tendría que haber a millares sin necesidad de recurrir a fotos falsas









Fact Check-Photo shows firefighters in Australia, not Ukraine


Social media users have been sharing a photo of three firefighters covered in soot, wrongly saying it shows Ukrainian emergency crews battling blazes caused by Russian attacks. Online searches show the image dates back to 2019 and the men are Australian firefighters, caught...




www.reuters.com


----------



## El Promotor (20 Mar 2022)

@fulcrum29smt @Kiskilloso XXI @SUEVO @Scardanelli @Ernesto o lo otro @explorador @Caronte el barquero @delhierro @HDR @Casino @alas97 @Cazadora @Dula @Burbujo II @bigmaller @Vilux @Tierra Azul @Billy Ray @McNulty @FernandoIII @Fígaro @Guillotin @Guerrilla Jr. @amcxxl @_LoKy_ @_Mickey_Mouse_ @ccartech @ATARAXIO @Nefersen @Gonzalor @keylargof @Michael_Knight @Guanotopía @dabuti @txusky_g @Hrodrich @Stormtrooper @Greenday @ZHU DE @Zhukov @Edge2


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Mar 2022)

No quiero imaginar que pasa si te alcanza un proyectil de esos, alguien dice que són de 30mm HE. De todas formas ilustra la dureza brutal de los combates en Mariupol, un nombre que ya queda para la historia militar.


----------



## Greenday (20 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Otro del tipo "mamá, a que si cierro los ojos las cosas no suceden?"



Gracias, así lo pones más fácil. Necesito depurar el hilo y hay mucha morralla.
Marchando otra de ignore.


----------



## Vilux (20 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> @fulcrum29smt @Kiskilloso XXI @SUEVO @Scardanelli @Ernesto o lo otro @explorador @Caronte el barquero @delhierro @HDR @Casino @alas97 @Cazadora @Dula @Burbujo II @bigmaller @Vilux @Tierra Azul @Billy Ray @McNulty @FernandoIII @Fígaro @Guillotin @Guerrilla Jr. @amcxxl @_LoKy_ @_Mickey_Mouse_ @ccartech



Las víctimas de la guerra de Twitter. Estos ucros están ya a las puertas de Moscú.

Lo único que consiguen con estos invents es que los 60.000 soldados ucros atrapados en las calderas CREAN QUE ESTÁN GANANDO y en vez de rendirse resistan hasta su total aniquilación.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Soldados ucranianos asesinados en un intento de atacar a soldados rusos en una zona boscosa al norte de Kiev.
> 
> 17 de marzo de 2022
> 
> ...




Dios los acoja en su Gloria, bravos defensores de su Patria a los que el invasor turcochino ha arrebatado sus vidas.

Dios castigue duramente también al malnacido que ha provocado todo este baño de sangre, aka enano kremlinita.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> @fulcrum29smt @Kiskilloso XXI @SUEVO @Scardanelli @Ernesto o lo otro @explorador @Caronte el barquero @delhierro @HDR @Casino @alas97 @Cazadora @Dula @Burbujo II @bigmaller @Vilux @Tierra Azul @Billy Ray @McNulty @FernandoIII @Fígaro @Guillotin @Guerrilla Jr. @amcxxl @_LoKy_ @_Mickey_Mouse_ @ccartech @ATARAXIO @Nefersen @Gonzalor @keylargof




Chanquete has left the ship.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>




Ucrania está marcando el camino para el resto de los países europeos como lo marcó Wuhan con el coronavirus.

Es el gran reseteo, la implantación de la agenda 2030, con China y Rusia como principales actores y Biden como actor secundario que para eso es vasallo de los chinos.

Encaja todo porque es evidente que el golpe de estado a Trump lo hicieron organismos supranacionales muy poderosos y en los que China tiene la voz de mando como blackrock.

Chinos , judíos, árabes ,rusos ,hindúes, indigenistas sudamericanos.... Siete mil millones de personas! todos contra Occidente. Eso sí que va a ser una limpieza étnica.

El gran reseteo para quien lo dude, es la destrucción de Occidente en beneficio de Oriente , con la inestimable colaboración de políticos traidores y criminales que nos están gobernando actualmente.


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Hay que acabar con el ejercito de traidores a sueldo del Kremlin. Esta hija de puta debería acabar colgando de una soga



y tu eres otro hijo de la gran puta


----------



## El amigo (20 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿Sabes que tienes razón?
> 
> No me había detenido a ver la foto, pero es la Tereshkova !!
> 
> ...



Yo tampoco. De hecho si no lo dice creo que es Gagarin.

Será una noticia trola?


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> @fulcrum29smt @Kiskilloso XXI @SUEVO @Scardanelli @Ernesto o lo otro @explorador @Caronte el barquero @delhierro @HDR @Casino @alas97 @Cazadora @Dula @Burbujo II @bigmaller @Vilux @Tierra Azul @Billy Ray @McNulty @FernandoIII @Fígaro @Guillotin @Guerrilla Jr. @amcxxl @_LoKy_ @_Mickey_Mouse_ @ccartech @ATARAXIO @Nefersen @Gonzalor @keylargof @Michael_Knight @Guanotopía @dabuti @txusky_g @Hrodrich @Stormtrooper @Greenday @ZHU DE @Zhukov @Edge2



ukranian defenders? los cojones


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> ¡¡ Diox, que paren!!
> 
> Mis hoidozzz!!


----------



## vladimirovich (20 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No quiero imaginar que pasa si te alcanza un proyectil de esos, alguien dice que són de 30mm HE. De todas formas ilustra la dureza brutal de los combates en Mariupol, un nombre que ya queda para la historia militar.



Eso en Mariupol.

Imaginate si intentan tomar Kiev.

Por eso estan paralizados con el grueso de su ejercito a las puertas de Kiev.

No pueden ni atacar, ni moverlo a Kharkov o el Donbass, totalmente paralizados contemplando las dimensiones de su derrota.

Z fue diseñada en Langley, si a Stalin le hubiesen metido un gol asi hubiese mandado a todo el generalato a los sotanos de la Lubianka.


----------



## El amigo (20 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Otro del tipo "mamá, a que si cierro los ojos las cosas no suceden?"



Hay muchos aquí así. Si leen lo que escribes y no les cuadra vas al ignore. Parece que todos tienen que opinar lo mismo de todo. No puede haber discrepancia en ningún tema. No concibe que no defender por ejemplo a los rusos es ya ser proyanki.


----------



## Nico (20 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El gran reseteo para que lo dude, *es la destrucción de Occidente en beneficio de Oriente , con la inestimable colaboración de políticos traidores y criminales que nos están gobernando actualmente.*




No lo había visto de esa forma, pero tiene toda la lógica del mundo (y mucho de la particular y sutil crueldad china para hacer las cosas con la "mano izquierda").  

Interesante perspectiva (y terrible por cierto).


----------



## keylargof (20 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> y tu eres otro hijo de la gran puta



Veeeenga, veeeeenga, ya pasó, ya pasó. Ya está a punto de caer Mariupol


----------



## ourensanoparavercing (20 Mar 2022)

Si rebobinamos, y la EEUU y EU desisten de apoyar la entrada de Ucrania en la OTAN, ahora Rusia estaría vendiéndonos barato el gas a través del Nordstream 2 y además de por el resto de gaseoductos.
El culpable no es Putin ni Rusia.
A nuestros socios del Deep state Usano no le interesaba y ahora vamos a la mierda y cuesta abajo.


----------



## ProfeInsti (20 Mar 2022)

Solo 3 diputados de los 450 de la Duma, votaron en contra de la intervención en Ukrania. 
Los tres comunistas.


----------



## keylargof (20 Mar 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> El kinzhal volando es alucinante . LLeva una velocidad brutal . Eso es imposible de interceptar.



Se te ve hejperto hejperto


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> @fulcrum29smt @Kiskilloso XXI @SUEVO @Scardanelli @Ernesto o lo otro @explorador @Caronte el barquero @delhierro @HDR @Casino @alas97 @Cazadora @Dula @Burbujo II @bigmaller @Vilux @Tierra Azul @Billy Ray @McNulty @FernandoIII @Fígaro @Guillotin @Guerrilla Jr. @amcxxl @_LoKy_ @_Mickey_Mouse_ @ccartech @ATARAXIO @Nefersen @Gonzalor @keylargof @Michael_Knight @Guanotopía @dabuti @txusky_g @Hrodrich @Stormtrooper @Greenday @ZHU DE @Zhukov @Edge2



No, si estoy aquí, ya te leo, no hace falta que me cites...


----------



## El Promotor (20 Mar 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Las víctimas de la guerra de Twitter. Estos ucros están ya a las puertas de Moscú.
> 
> Lo único que consiguen con estos invents es que los 60.000 soldados ucros atrapados en las calderas CREAN QUE ESTÁN GANANDO y en vez de rendirse resistan hasta su total aniquilación.




18 de marzo.

Recogiendo la basura de las cunetas...



Broootaaal.






@Fígaro @Tierra Azul @keylargof @Scardanelli @Ernesto o lo otro @Decimus @Plasteriano @Casino @FernandoIII @Desadaptado Dimensional @PokemonVilnius @delhierro @ATARAXIO @Nico @vladimirovich @El amigo @Michael_Knight @Castellano @Burbujo II


----------



## Michael_Knight (20 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Joder qué puta escabechina, aunque Ucrania vaya a perder la guerra, el grado de incompetencia ruso es histórico, sólo comparable al de los ejércitos árabes.
> Vencen por pura cantidad.
> 
> Sólo con tener activos todo el día unas pocas decenas de drones se librarian de gran parte de esas matanzas.
> ...



Como bien dices, los rusos "vencen por pura cantidad", la segunda guerra mundial es el mejor ejemplo, los rusos tuvieron una cantidad de bajas ridículamente desorbitado y vencieron a los alemanes a costa de llevar al matadero a decenas de millones de soldados, no saben otra estrategia militar que la de la superioridad numérica y el intercambio de bajas, en esta guerra acabarán llevando todo lo que tienen a ver si así consiguen rendir al enemigo, hasta que a las familias rusas se les inflen los cojones de ver como matan a sus hijos por los delirios de Putin y acabe colgado de alguna farola.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Hay muchos aquí así. Si leen lo que escribes y no les cuadra vas al ignore. Parece que todos tienen que opinar lo mismo de todo. No puede haber discrepancia en ningún tema. No concibe que no defender por ejemplo a los rusos es ya ser proyanki.



Su foro ideal sería como la peluquería donde va mi mujer, las marujas dándose la razón unas a otras...


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Veeeenga, veeeeenga, ya pasó, ya pasó. Ya está a punto de caer Mariupol



lo de ir a moscu tus amigos los ukros para otro dia no? venga venga, a llorar a otra parte cabronazo


----------



## ZHU DE (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## vettonio (20 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿Sabes que tienes razón?
> 
> No me había detenido a ver la foto, pero es la Tereshkova !!
> 
> ...



Nos os quejéis. Podían haber puesto a Laika.


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Mar 2022)

_Cientos de civiles han sido castigados por diversos motivos en Ucrania por grupos paramilitares y la guardia nacional. Imágenes fuertes. Torturas, abusos, humillaciones, incluso de niños y niñas._



Más interpretación de "valores" occidentales por los ucranianos nacionalistas seguidores del próximo Nobel de la Paz.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No lo había visto de esa forma, pero tiene toda la lógica del mundo (y mucho de la particular y sutil crueldad china para hacer las cosas con la "mano izquierda").
> 
> Interesante perspectiva (y terrible por cierto).



Lo que no entiendo es que si en este foro se dijo durante la incertidumbre del golpe de estado a Trump , que eran los chinos quiénes estaban mangoneando las elecciones, ahora que se está viendo la razón por la que lo hicieron ,la gente lo duda


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Como bien dices, los rusos "vencen por pura cantidad", la segunda guerra mundial es el mejor ejemplo, los rusos tuvieron una cantidad de bajas ridículamente desorbitado y vencieron a los alemanes a costa de llevar al matadero a decenas de millones de soldados, no saben otra estrategia militar que la de la superioridad numérica y el intercambio de bajas, en esta guerra acabarán llevando todo lo que tienen a ver si así consiguen rendir al enemigo, hasta que a las familias rusas se les inflen los cojones de ver como matan a sus hijos por los delirios de Putin y acabe colgado de alguna farola.



Pues sí porque a día de hoy, la incómoda verdad es más difícil de esconder que cuando el Politburó la hacía desaparecer.


----------



## ProfeInsti (20 Mar 2022)

El presidente de Ucrania Zelenski, ha hecho un llamamiento a la opinión pública rusa evocando a las imágenes de los 14.000 rusos que habrían muerto desde que Rusia inició la invasión de Ucrania


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



eso, preguntaselo a gilipollas como @keylargof @El Promotor y compania


----------



## amcxxl (20 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> @fulcrum29smt @Kiskilloso XXI @SUEVO @Scardanelli @Ernesto o lo otro @explorador @Caronte el barquero @delhierro @HDR @Casino @alas97 @Cazadora @Dula @Burbujo II @bigmaller @Vilux @Tierra Azul @Billy Ray @McNulty @FernandoIII @Fígaro @Guillotin @Guerrilla Jr. @amcxxl @_LoKy_ @_Mickey_Mouse_ @ccartech @ATARAXIO @Nefersen @Gonzalor @keylargof @Michael_Knight @Guanotopía @dabuti @txusky_g @Hrodrich @Stormtrooper @Greenday @ZHU DE @Zhukov @Edge2



y exactamente como mataron los ukros a un almirante de tres estrellas de la Flota del mar negro ??
dispararon un misil de los que no tienen al cuartel general en Sebastopol ??

vaya patrañas que poneis cojones !!!! dejad de ensuciar el foro con tonterias inverosimiles


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> El presidente de Ucrania Zelenski, ha hecho un llamamiento a la opinión pública rusa evocando a las imágenes de los 14.000 rusos que habrían muerto desde que Rusia inició la invasión de Ucrania



14000 muertos y aún "no están en guerra", lol.


----------



## ZHU DE (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (20 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Eso en Mariupol.
> 
> Imaginate si intentan tomar Kiev.
> 
> ...



Es solo un video, no saque conclusiones disparatadas, que los otanistas veís un ruso muerto y os venís arriba.


----------



## keylargof (20 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> eso, preguntaselo a gilipollas como @keylargof @El Promotor y compania


----------



## Oso Polar (20 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No quiero imaginar que pasa si te alcanza un proyectil de esos, alguien dice que són de 30mm HE. De todas formas ilustra la dureza brutal de los combates en Mariupol, un nombre que ya queda para la historia militar.



En la segunda parte vídeo del BTR4 pareciera que hay una bandera blanca en la parte izquierda, lo confirman?


----------



## amcxxl (20 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Solo 3 diputados de los 450 de la Duma, votaron en contra de la intervención en Ukrania.
> Los tres comunistas.



putos troskistas, siempre jodiendo la marrana, piolet para ellos


----------



## SkullandPhones (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## raptors (20 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Hay muchos aquí así. Si leen lo que escribes y no les cuadra vas al ignore. Parece que todos tienen que opinar lo mismo de todo. No puede haber discrepancia en ningún tema. No concibe que no defender por ejemplo a los rusos es ya ser proyanki.



Al ignore al imbecil de _"El amigo"_ por querer ayudar a su compañero de granja... par de pvtos...


----------



## Yomateix (20 Mar 2022)

Yo lo de los muertos Rusos y la preocupación de Zelensky por ellos lo leí hace un rato, lo que me parece curioso es cuanto le importan las bajas Rusas y que poco le parecen importar las de sus ciudadanos a los cuales no duda en enviar al frente a luchar aunque sean civiles que no quieren ir a la guerra, tienen que ir a morir por el, quieran o no, mientras el eso si, se esconde y no pisará el frente. Así es más sencillo enviar a otros a la guerra, que no estamos hablando de soldados, si no de civiles a los que obliga a luchar....en pro de la ¿Democracia? ¿Igualdad? Luego vemos noticias de como trataba a los Rusos, de rivales suyos sancionados solo por el mero hecho de serlo o que alguno muere en extrañas circuntancias, de homosexuales o tras a los que no se permite ni hacer uso de los albergues etc etc Pero es el ejemplo de lo que ha de ser un líder....hace cuatro días era el ejemplo de lo que es un dictador....artículos que a dia de hoy se van borrando o se hacen desaparecer para que parezca el adalid de la justicia. Ha pasado de villano a héroe.....lo que hace la prensa (y la que se atreva a salirse de la línea marcada es censurada)


----------



## El Promotor (20 Mar 2022)

Menuda carnicería están haciendo los ucranianos con los invasores rusos...





Uff.






@HDR @keylargof @Tierra Azul @ZHU DE @Zhukov @Ernesto o lo otro @Decimus @Casino @Fígaro @Ernesto o lo otro @elena francis @delhierro @Nefersen @Ratona001 @Vilux @IsabelloMendaz @ciberecovero @César92 @Burbujo II @eljusticiero @ATARAXIO @explorador @Indignado @Dr Polux @SkullandPhones @McNulty @Don Juan de Austria @Vlad_Empalador @Archimanguina @HvK


----------



## amcxxl (20 Mar 2022)

Fuegos o explosiones en Mariupol, satelite 19-marzo


----------



## El amigo (20 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Al ignore al imbecil de _"El amigo"_ por querer ayudar a su compañero de granja... par de pvtos...



Jajajajajaj. Gracias guapa. 
Estudias o trabajas?, O eres de las que 
Tragas o escupes?


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 991336



No suelo llorar tontica, eso lo hacen tus amigos los follacabras/nanzis/israhellitas, Kabronazof, acepta la realidad; ucrania no volverá a ser nanzi que es lo que te gusta a ti, se incorporará todo o parte a rusia o la dejaran neutral pero sin ejercito. Te guste o no. Que no te gusta? Entonces mete esto en un ojal nazi:



Y jodete mientras lloras en un rincon con el tontopolla, figarra y compania de nanzis comedoritos
pd: mariupol sera rusa tambien.


----------



## ourensanoparavercing (20 Mar 2022)

A mi que me lo expliquen. Alguno dice aquí que en EEUU hubo un pucherazo para quitar a Trump, poner al Deep State (Biden). Para reactivar el tema Ucrania, fuerzan la reacción de Rusia, la Guerra. Europa se va a la mierda en beneficio de EEUU ...
Y la culpa es de Putin y de China?


----------



## Guillotin (20 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> @fulcrum29smt @Kiskilloso XXI @SUEVO @Scardanelli @Ernesto o lo otro @explorador @Caronte el barquero [



Van a terminar con el desempleo en las fuerzas armadas.


----------



## ignatiux (20 Mar 2022)

Interesantisima Tesis PreGuerra.



http://190.12.101.91/jspui/bitstream/1847939/1450/1/TM%20EG%202019%20L3U5_254.pdf


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Mar 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> En la segunda parte vídeo del BTR4 pareciera que hay una bandera blanca en la parte izquierda, lo confirman?



Si, se ve una bandera blanca a la izquierda, cierto. Pero no se puede saber si es de rendición u otra cosa, no se ve bien. Lo que sí se ve es que le devuelven el fuego e inmediatamente arrasa la zona con esa cosa.


----------



## vladimirovich (20 Mar 2022)

Uno de los elementos mas fascinantes de esta guerra es la increible capacidad del departamento de psicologia de la CIA.

Por que para conseguir que tu enemigo haga el plan que tu quieres que haga y garantice su autodestruccion no basta con tener a varios generales rusos en nomina.

Necesitas que el lider supremo adversario apruebe finalmente el plan, y para ello tienes que conocer hasta lo mas profundo de su psique, para manipularle a distancia y conseguirlo, impresionante.

Claro que los gringos sabian que Putin atacaria Kiev, si el plan ruso lo habian diseñado ellos.

Y algunos diciendo que USA esta acabada.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Mar 2022)

Otro juguete (antitanques desde helicóptero) en acción grabado en vídeo, parece que el ejército ruso está en una exposición de armas…








Минобороны РФ показало на видео уничтожение украинского танка вертолетами Ка-52


Кадры уничтожения танка Вооруженных сил Украины появились в Сети — Министерство обороны РФ продемонстрировало боевое применение вертолетов Ка-52.




politexpert.net




…
El juguete es este…








Vikhr - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## bigmaller (20 Mar 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver puta escoria malnacida hija dela grandisima puta. ¿A santo de que puta ostia un puto imperio de 20 millones de putos km2 va a tener derecho puto alguno para coaccionar a un pais de europa para que impongan su puto idioma de mierda, o para que les cedan 3 putas provincias del tamaño de media españa, que ya se las invadieron hace 8 años?
> 
> ¿Y con que puto derecho le exigen esa mierda bajo amenazas de que o me entregas territorios y te conviertes en mi puta o te reviento a misilazos?
> 
> ¿Pero que puta mierda os creeis que sois, malnacidos sicopatas mongoloides de mierda? Ojala reviente todo de una puta vez para que se os pueda borrar del puto mapa para siempre como a los putos jazaros



De verdad. No se como lo haces, pero cada vez que posteas, superas tu umbral de subnormalisno.


----------



## raptors (20 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Jajajajajaj. Gracias guapa.
> Estudias o trabajas?, O eres de las que
> Tragas o escupes?



Eso preguntaselo a tu m@m@... por las buenas chambas que me hace... *Ja ja* 
te dolio lo de tu amigo el "figaro" verda..?? aguante pvto... si aguantas la polla gUSAna.. que no aguantes un par de verdades escritas...


----------



## El Promotor (20 Mar 2022)

La caravana de los soldados rusos muertos...



Tremendo.






@Guillotin @Vilux @ZHU DE @McNulty @keylargof @Scardanelli @Ernesto o lo otro @Burbujo II @HDR @Plasteriano @Walter Eucken @Desadaptado Dimensional @Tierra Azul @PokemonVilnius @delhierro @vladimirovich @Decimus @Nico @Guerrilla Jr. @amcxxl @Fígaro @keylargof @lowfour @ccartech @BeninExpress @Gonzalor @Jubilación a los 80 @kelden @Castellano @Kluster @HvK


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

En algún lugar cerca de Kiev, Javelin capturado por las fuerzas especiales rusas


----------



## MiguelLacano (20 Mar 2022)

Bueno, es un decir, la guerra sigue. La fase de limpiar y tomar las ciudades bloqueadas está en curso. Ciudades que pasan a ser parte de Rusia, eso está claro. Nunca volverán al ente antinatura llamado "Ucrania". Cada retraso en llegar a un acuerdo (que yo ya casi descarto) hará que más y más ciudades y regiones retornen al lugar de donde nunca debieron salir: Rusia. Se está comprando con sangre, y eso no hay quien lo pague. Entre tanto los golpes al idiotismo occidental están siendo monumentales. Con mucha pena vemos como las unidades chechenas recogen nuestros C90 intactos (pagados con el sudor de la frente de los contribuyentes españoles) y con menos incordio observamos igualmente el oxtiazo de realidad que se llevaron los "voluntarios internacionales". Cada día que pasa Ucrania se va por el desagüe de la historia y Rusia emerge como un formidable adversario dispuesto a la guerra total, enfrentamiento donde sorpresivamente parece que no le va a ir tan mal. Su economía va a resistir y la nuestra se empieza a tambalear. Lo vamos a pasar muy putas y resulta que los ruskis a lo mejor no tanto. En el Kremlin lo tenían todo bien atado y preparado. Sólo queda rezar para que algún día los pueblos idiotizados levanten el velo y puedan volver a ser ellos mismos. Aunque sea por pasar penurias. Será una vana esperanza, pero eso dicen que es precisamente lo último que muere.


----------



## El amigo (20 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Eso preguntaselo a tu m@m@... por las buenas chambas que me hace... *Ja ja*
> te dolio lo de tu amigo el "figaro" verda..?? aguante pvto... si aguantas la polla gUSAna.. que no aguantes un par de verdades escritas...



De que país eres?
Me pareces muy gracioso.


----------



## podemita medio (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (20 Mar 2022)

la idea es liberar el sudeste de los gobiernos de ocupacion politico-militar de los oligarcas locales y sus ejercitos privados de batallones nacionalistas traidos de la ucrania nacionalista

en 2014 ya se proclamaron republicas populares en Jarkov, Odessa y Jerson al menos, no salieron adelante por la brutal represion tanto en Jarkov como en Odessa 

preparar una milicia nueva no se puede hace en usa semana, probablemente las milicias LDNR se muevan hacia el oeste de la costa cuando liberen todo el LDNR

mientras Rusia cortara Ucrania al Oeste de Kiev hasta Transintria expulsando de Ucrania a la zona nacionalista que en realidad es la ucrania polaca o polonizada, es decir que no es ucrania

los cosacos pueden servir de policia interina, mientras los chechenos se dedicaran a cazar terroristas ucros que puedan operar en las zonas rurales y boscosas


----------



## vladimirovich (20 Mar 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Van a terminar con el desempleo en las fuerzas armadas.



Es posible que parte de la sangria de la alta oficialidad rusa no se deba solo a acciones de los ucranianos, sino que Putin fuera de si ante la debacle este ordenando la muerte de muchos de ellos, porque los rusos son incompetentes pero es que esto ya es exagerado.


----------



## Zhukov (20 Mar 2022)

Un poco de historia para recordar que Ucrania no existe, es un estado secuestrado por los rutenos medio polonizados de Galitzia

Ciudades rusas.

¿Qué tiene que ver Ucrania con esto?

Kharkov es una ciudad rusa! Fue fundada en la década de 1630 y allí se asentaron pequeños rusos que huyeron de los polacos desde la orilla derecha del Dniéper. El zar Alexéi Mijáilovich construyó una fortaleza allí y fundó el Voivodato de Jarkov en 1656. ¿Qué tiene que ver Ucrania con esto?

Sumy-fundada por el zar Alexei Mijáilovich a más tardar en 1655. El zar permitió que los Pequeños refugiados rusos, que fueron asesinados por los polacos, se establecieran allí. ¿Qué tiene que ver Ucrania con esto?

Poltava-fue en el siglo XVII el centro de la pequeña Rusia de mentalidad pro-rusa. Para esto, el traidor Hetman Vygovsky (algo así como los actuales Klichkov y Yatsenyukov) atacó la ciudad y vendió a sus habitantes como esclavos a los tártaros de Crimea. ¿Qué tiene que ver Ucrania con esto?

Dnepropetrovsk-fundada por la emperatriz Catalina II en 1776 y se llamaba Ekaterinoslav. ¿Qué tiene que ver Ucrania con esto?

Lugansk-fundada en 1795, cuando la emperatriz Catalina II fundó una fundición de hierro en el río Lugan. Para trabajar en ello, inmigrantes de las provincias centrales y noroccidentales de Rusia vinieron a vivir a Lugansk. ¿Qué tiene que ver Ucrania con esto?

Jerson-fundada por la emperatriz Catalina II en 1778 para la construcción de la flota rusa. La construcción fue llevada a cabo por Potemkin. ¿Qué tiene que ver Ucrania con esto?

Donetsk-fundada por el emperador Alejandro II en 1869 durante la construcción de una planta metalúrgica en Yuzovka. ¿Qué tiene que ver Ucrania con esto?

Nikolaev fue fundada por la emperatriz Catalina II en 1789. En ese momento, Potemkin estaba construyendo el barco "Saint Nicholas" allí. ¿Qué tiene que ver Ucrania con esto?

Odesa-fundada por la emperatriz Catalina II en 1794 en el sitio de una fortaleza construida un poco antes por Suvorov. ¿Qué tiene que ver Ucrania con esto?

Chernihiv es una de las ciudades rusas más antiguas; ya existía a principios del siglo X. En 1503 se convirtió en parte de Rusia. En 1611, los polacos lo destruyeron y tomaron este territorio de los rusos. Pero en 1654 Chernígov regresó a Rusia y desde entonces siempre ha sido una parte integral de ella. La pregunta es: ¿qué tiene que ver Ucrania con esto?

Simferópol fue fundada por Catalina II en 1784. Fue construido por Potemkin en el sitio del campamento militar de Suvorov y junto al asentamiento tártaro. Qué tiene que ver Ucrania con esto, ni un solo científico puede decir.

Sebastopol-fundada por Catalina II en 1783 en el sitio de una fortaleza construida anteriormente por Suvorov. Construyó la ciudad de Potemkin. ¿Qué tiene que ver Ucrania con esto?

Mariupol-fundada en 1778 por Catalina II. Allí se asentaron griegos, inmigrantes de Crimea. ¿Qué tiene que ver Ucrania con esto?

Krivoy Rog-fundada por Catalina II en 1775. Y recibió su desarrollo industrial, como base de la metalurgia, en la época soviética. ¿Qué tiene que ver Ucrania con esto?

Zaporozhye-fundada por Catalina II en 1770 y se llamaba Aleksandrovsk. ¿Qué tiene que ver Ucrania con esto?

Kirovograd-fue fundada en 1754 por la emperatriz rusa Elizaveta Petrovna como una fortaleza para proteger las fronteras meridionales del Imperio ruso de los tártaros. Se llamaba Elisavetgrad. ¿Qué tiene que ver Ucrania con esto?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Mar 2022)

Como lo ven los rusos…que no coincide con lo que nos dicen a nosotros nuestros medios…
Experto militar Yeranosyan: el plan de operaciones especiales de Rusia en Ucrania es perfecto





politexpert.net







politexpert.net


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Otro escribiendo de empalmada de sábado noche...


----------



## Discordante (20 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El juguete es este…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Entró en servicio alrededor de 1990" Pues la feria va con retraso no me fastidies...


----------



## John Nash (20 Mar 2022)

Lavrov sobre negociaciones de paz: "La delegación ucraniana es llevada de la mano por EE.UU. y no se le permite aceptar las mínimas exigencias"


El canciller ruso explicó por qué la crisis actual no se origina en Ucrania.




actualidad.rt.com





*"La delegación ucraniana es llevada de la mano por EE.UU. y no se le permite aceptar las mínimas exigencias".*









"Rusia no es Irak": exasesor militar de Trump advierte a Washington que las tácticas de intimidación no funcionarán con Moscú


Douglas Macgregor acusa a la Casa Blanca de convertir a Ucrania en un arma contra el Kremlin.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## MiguelLacano (20 Mar 2022)

La fórmula de integración es lo de menos. La realidad más probable es la de una periodo transitorio (largo) en el que el estatus de estos territorios no esté definido. Pero la realidad será un control efectivo del Kremlin.


----------



## chemarin (20 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _" (...)Occidente no tiene ya nada que dar, nada que ofrecer que no sea robo, todo lo han mal gastado o agotado, solo tienen la codicia y la necesidad de cortar el crecimiento de estas naciones emergentes, es por ello, que ya es inevitablemente el arranque pujante del nuevo sistema económico comercial que emerge, sistema donde el mundo tendrá la garantía de que sus riquezas no serán expoliadas arbitrariamente, y en donde se pueda comerciar e intercambiar de manera floreciente, __natural y segura._
> 
> _Rusia siempre en el trascurso de la historia ha brindado grandes aportes en la evolución de la civilización humana, esta vez tampoco iba ser diferente, Rusia siempre ha estado y será siempre parte de la Historia."_
> 
> "Vladímir Vladímirovich Putin. Moscú



Ese discurso tiene más profundidad de lo que la mayoría de la gente capta, en algunos años veremos el alcance real, si miramos hacia atrás, podremos apreciar la evolución de Putin, en sus primeros años de mandato intentó sinceramente ser un socio con Occidente, hasta que finalmente se ha dado cuenta de la podredumbre de ese mundo, que solo busca despedazar Rusia para quedarse con sus recursos naturales. Una vez visto el problema, Putin ha asumido un papel de enfrentamiento al NOM que da un poco de vértigo, porque estamos al borde de la guerra total, con todo lo que eso implica. Cuando algunos dicen que Putin trabaja para el NOM cabe pensar que no entienden de la misa la media.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> "Entró en servicio alrededor de 1990" Pues la feria va con retraso no me fastidies...



Es que sigue funcionando como se ve…eso es lo curioso. La OTAN no ha podido dotar de defensas aceptables a los tanques ucranianos.

Me recuerdan a los Leopard turcos en Siria…


----------



## ZHU DE (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zepequenhô (20 Mar 2022)

Eso que dices es básicamente la partición de Ucrania.


----------



## chemarin (20 Mar 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Las naciones europeas y sus gentes. sí son víctimas. Otra cosa es que nuestros líderes y representantes sean culpables de toda ley. Y es que no puede ser que culpemos a unas masas totalmente alienadas por la propaganda, a las que se les miente constantemente desde los medios de comunicación que les deberían de informar.
> 
> Los culpables primeros son las corporaciones anglosajonas... como de costumbre.



En eso yo siempre discrepo, yo no absuelvo al hijo de la gran puta que apoya a las élites, de ninguna de las maneras, obviamente éstas tienen más responsabilidad, pero hay muchísima gentuza que es menos ignorante de lo que les suponéis, son gentuza que solo mira por sus intereses, para eso no son ignorantes.


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> En algún lugar cerca de Kiev, Javelin capturado por las fuerzas especiales rusas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 991346



Menudo mamotreto, y total para destruir camiones y TOAs de los tiempos de Brehznev...un despilfarro de dinero para matar moscas a cañonazos.


----------



## Greenday (20 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Vaya Presidente, todo un democrata, defensor de las libertades.


----------



## Agilipollado (20 Mar 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Eso que dices es básicamente la partición de Ucrania.



Creo que Polonia vería bien que Rusia se quedase con el este de Ucrania si ellos se quedan con la parte occidental. Y creo que incluso la UE y la OTAN lo verian bien, pues es incorporar una parte de Ucrania a la UE y a la OTAN de golpe y porrazo.


----------



## amcxxl (20 Mar 2022)

Si no quiere que Rusia luche contra Ucrania, no permita que el gobierno de EE. UU. utilice a Ucrania para pelear contra Rusia. 
La OTAN existe para canalizar dinero a los fabricantes de armas estadounidenses. 
Estados Unidos quiere entrar en conflicto con Rusia para vender más armas a los miembros de la OTAN. 
Esta es una guerra para los especuladores de la guerra de EE.UU.


----------



## Discordante (20 Mar 2022)

Agilipollado dijo:


> Creo que Polonia vería bien que Rusia se quedase con el este de Ucrania si ellos se quedan con la parte occidental.



¿Y tener frontera directa con Rusia? Yo no lo veo. Polonia tiene panico a Rusia.


----------



## John Nash (20 Mar 2022)

Agilipollado dijo:


> Creo que Polonia vería bien que Rusia se quedase con el este de Ucrania si ellos se quedan con la parte occidental.



A condición de sacar a la OTAN. Pero no creo que pase.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> La caravana de los soldados rusos muertos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parte del plan, eran todos traidores a la Madre Rusia.


----------



## ourensanoparavercing (20 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Uno de los elementos mas fascinantes de esta guerra es la increible capacidad del departamento de psicologia de la CIA.
> 
> Por que para conseguir que tu enemigo haga el plan que tu quieres que haga y garantice su autodestruccion no basta con tener a varios generales rusos en nomina.
> 
> ...



Que CIA ni que pollas.

Fuerzan a Ucrania a atacar Dombass, les incitan a entrar en la OTAN, etc etc.
Dos opciones:
---Putin traga; la OTAN en Moscú, siguen con el plan de desmembrar y destruir Rusia y continuar con su hegemonía.
---Putin invade Ucrania; separación de Europa y Asia. En lugar de una Europa fuerte en Recursos e Industria, en beneficio de USA, Europa se va a la mierda, nos vende sus recursos mucho más caros, nos mantiene bajo su yugo y continúa siendo Potencia Hegemónica, en contraposición a Rusia-China.


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

Movimiento de barrido de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa y el NM de la RPD al oeste de Donetsk

@anna_news @akimapachev @diza_donbass


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Con secuestradores no se negocia.


----------



## vladimirovich (20 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Menudo mamotreto, y total para destruir camiones y TOAs de los tiempos de Brehznev...un despilfarro de dinero para matar moscas a cañonazos.



No te preocupes hombre, el presupuesto usa te aguanta eso y mucho mas, para Ucrania hay barra libre de juguetitos, ellos ponen la barra libre de carne de cañon.

Cuando esto termine USA recuperara la inversion multiplicada x 1 millon con los recursos naturales de lo que quede de Rusia.

Ninguna guerra ha tenido una relaccion coste / beneficio tan buena como esta para USA en la historia de la humanidad.


----------



## John Nash (20 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>


----------



## El Promotor (20 Mar 2022)

Qué alegría se van a llevar muchas madres rusas cuando comprueben que sus hijos no regresan de Ucrania.

No me puedo ni imaginar la gratitud que van a sentir hacia el tarado de Putin y su banda de criminales.



Broootaaal.






@Scardanelli @keylargof @delhierro @ZHU DE @Zhukov @HDR @Vilux @PokemonVilnius @Ratona001 @Cazadora @alas97 @Hrodrich @Ernesto o lo otro @dabuti @amcxxl @Tierra Azul @Kiskilloso XXI @BeninExpress @Nico @Archimanguina @Nefersen @IsabelloMendaz @FernandoIII @Casino @lowfour @vladimirovich @John Nash @Fígaro @MiguelLacano @Decimus


----------



## bigmaller (20 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> En eso yo siempre discrepo, yo no absuelvo al hijo de la gran puta que apoya a las élites, de ninguna de las maneras, obviamente éstas tienen más responsabilidad, pero hay muchísima gentuza que es menos ignorante de lo que les suponéis, son gentuza que solo mira por sus intereses, para eso no son ignorantes.



Son muchos los que viven bien.. . . Y quieren seguir viviendo bien. Y para eso es necesario que nosotros seamos los buenos. Putin sea el malo, biden sea un poco malo, todos los medios sean unos mentirosos pero nuestros medios un poco menos mentirosos que los de putin.. . . Y así. Wishful thinking. 

Que la realidad no te joda la vida. Hasta ahora ha funcionado. Lo que no sé es si estamos suficientemente alienados ya para no poder echar hacia atras o si aun hay esperanza en el que el pueblo le pida cuentas a los estados. Lo veremos en meses. ( espero)


----------



## Republicano (20 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Menuda carnicería están haciendo los ucranianos con los invasores rusos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para poner los twits de los ucranianos poniendo cerco a las afueras de Moscú ya está el hilo de chusqui.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (20 Mar 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


>



La catedral de Santa Sofía de Kiev la copiaron de la de Novgorod, que es la iglesia mas antigua de Rusia..... si éstos yankees no tienen ni puta idea de su historia porque no tienen , menos van a conocer la de los demás...

Catedral de Santa Sofía de Nóvgorod - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (20 Mar 2022)

Este mapa y el que se pudo ver ayer procedente del ejército francés dan más territorio en disputa o dominado por los rusos que alguno de los pocos mapas que publican los rusos.


----------



## ZHU DE (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (20 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> En eso yo siempre discrepo, yo no absuelvo al hijo de la gran puta que apoya a las élites, de ninguna de las maneras, obviamente éstas tienen más responsabilidad, pero hay muchísima gentuza que es menos ignorante de lo que les suponéis, son gentuza que solo mira por sus intereses, para eso no son ignorantes.



Gente así la hay. Saben de la miseria moral en la que vivimos y se aprovechan o sencillamente les resbala. De esa gente no hablo, que depuren las responsabilidades por su negra alma, no me dan ninguna lástima. Otra cosa es esa mayoría que son como ovejitas pastoreadas. A esas me refiero yo.


----------



## arriondas (20 Mar 2022)

Y esto es sólo el principio. Como no negocien, España va a pasar hambre. O los chiringuitos o los currantes.


----------



## Impresionante (20 Mar 2022)

A cuánto nos sale el capricho globalista?


----------



## ignatiux (20 Mar 2022)

ignatiux dijo:


> Interesantisima Tesis PreGuerra.
> 
> 
> 
> http://190.12.101.91/jspui/bitstream/1847939/1450/1/TM%20EG%202019%20L3U5_254.pdf


----------



## Michael_Knight (20 Mar 2022)

Por si queréis firmar... yo ya lo he hecho:









Este llamamiento para llevar a Putin a juicio está ganando fuerza


Gente de todo el mundo está exigiendo que Putin se enfrente a un juicio por los crímenes de Ucrania. ¡Vamos a sumar dos millones de voces a este llamamiento urgente por la paz y la justicia!




secure.avaaz.org


----------



## vettonio (20 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Me recuerda a el Principe Gitano y su versión de In the guetto


----------



## chemarin (20 Mar 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Gente así la hay. Saben de la miseria moral en la que vivimos y se aprovechan o sencillamente les resbala. De esa gente no hablo, que depuren las responsabilidades por su negra alma, no me dan ninguna lástima. Otra cosa es esa mayoría que son como ovejitas pastoreadas. A esas me refiero yo.



Tienes una visión muy diferente a la mía, buena gente la hay, pero es una minoría, la inmensa mayoría tiene mucha picardía y malicia, no son para nada inocentes.


----------



## Michael_Knight (20 Mar 2022)

Por eso no están venciendo, por eso digo que no van a vencer salvo que lleven a Ucrania a todo el ejército rojo, digo ruso.


----------



## Zhukov (20 Mar 2022)

Resumen de Strelkov

Resumen de LDNR

Mariupol-los feroces combates callejeros continúan. Gradual lento avance de la RPD de las Fuerzas Armadas.
Las unidades chechenas de la Rosgvardiya continúan cumpliendo diligentemente el deseo de Vladimir Putin de" cuidarse a sí mismo " y evitar hábilmente cualquier participación en operaciones de combate reales.

Al este de Volnovakha, las Fuerzas Armadas de la RPD tomaron el control total de la aldea de Stepnoye.
Hay un lento avance hacia el mayor centro de defensa y comunicaciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el área al suroeste de Donetsk-Kurakhovo.

En las cercanías de Marinka y Avdiivka, los intensos combates continúan sin ningún éxito significativo.

En la zona de Popasnaya, Severodonetsk y Lisichansk, las Fuerzas Armadas de la RPL continúan "exprimiendo" lentamente al enemigo.

Los combates continúan cerca de Kamenka, al sur de Izyum. El resultado de la lucha aún no está completamente claro, pero en Slavyansk y Kramatorsk, el enemigo se está preparando urgentemente para "repetir Volnovakha". Al parecer, el enemigo confía en nuestros generales (en su capacidad de golpear sus cabezas contra las fortificaciones del enemigo hasta el último soldado sobreviviente de ellos mismos), como en sí mismos.


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (20 Mar 2022)

Buen aporte.


----------



## El Promotor (20 Mar 2022)

Los rusos están dejando el campo hecho un asco en Ucrania.

Ni sacar al perro se puede hacer ya con tranquilidad...



LOL.






@Michael_Knight @Republicano @chemarin @bigmaller @HDR @Fígaro @keylargof @Ernesto o lo otro @Scardanelli @Plasteriano @Decimus @Jubilación a los 80 @Sextus Flavius Lascivius @Loignorito @Demócrata y cristiano @arriondas @ZHU DE @Burbujo II


----------



## boogie boom (20 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Por si queréis firmar... yo ya lo he hecho:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias!!






AL IGNORE


----------



## Archimanguina (20 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Movimiento de barrido de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa y el NM de la RPD al oeste de Donetsk
> 
> @anna_news @akimapachev @diza_donbass
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 991354



Lo tienen a webo otro movimiento igual desde el norte y embolsan a la mitad del ejercito ucraniano.

Pero claro para eso necesitan concentrar una gran cantidad de fuerzas en un sólo punto y no sé si tienen suficientes con eso de la dispersion de frentes que se han montado.


----------



## Discordante (20 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> La catedral de Santa Sofía de Kiev la copiaron de la de Novgorod, que es la iglesia mas antigua de Rusia..... si éstos yankees no tienen ni puta idea de su historia porque no tienen , menos van a conocer la de los demás...
> 
> Catedral de Santa Sofía de Nóvgorod - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



La Catedral de Santa Sofia de Kiev, la original, se empezo a construir varias decadas antes que la de Novgorod si no me equivoco... asi que o viajaron en el tiempo o no se que estas diciendo.


----------



## ZHU DE (20 Mar 2022)

China afirma estar "en el lado correcto de la historia" en medio de la crisis de Ucrania


----------



## chemarin (20 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Todo lo que se luchó por la libertad de expresión y estos satanistas la borran de un plumazo.
> 
> Eso no me sorprende tanto. Más me sorprende que la gente ni se queje.



Porque te pasa como a @Loignorito , no queréis aceptar que hay muchísima gente que colabora con las élites satanistas.


----------



## Loignorito (20 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Tienes una visión muy diferente a la mía, buena gente la hay, pero es una minoría, la inmensa mayoría tiene mucha picardía y malicia, no son para nada inocentes.



Por mi trabajo trato con mucha gente de todo tipo, y mayoritariamente son 'buenas'. Hijoputas he conocido pocos. Así que no sé en base a qué construyes tu conocimiento humano. No obstante, ni tú ni yo vamos a decidir nada (o muy poco) sobre esto de las responsabilidades y menos aplicar castigos.


----------



## Discordante (20 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Tienes una visión muy diferente a la mía, buena gente la hay, pero es una minoría, la inmensa mayoría tiene mucha picardía y malicia, no son para nada inocentes.



Nadie es inocente (inmaculado) y que vayas repartiendo carnets me acojona. Eso hacian las SS.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Qué alegría se van a llevar muchas madres rusas cuando comprueben que sus hijos no regresan de Ucrania.
> 
> No me puedo ni imaginar la gratitud que van a sentir hacia el tarado de Putin y su banda de matones.
> 
> ...



Naaaa, Putin les mandará una carta a esas madres diciéndole que sus hijos están en misión ultrasecreta, que sean pacientes, que ya llamarán cuando todo pase...


----------



## amcxxl (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Mar 2022)

Dudas por si alguien me las puede resolver : 

¿ un país es un territorio o la gente que vive encima ?
¿ la diáspora ucraniana es para no volver ?
¿ quién ocupará las tierras más fértiles del planeta ? 

¿ por qué hay un consenso de que los ucranianos y los rusos son incompatibles y sin embargo 1.400 millones de Chinos de diferentes etnias si lo son ?

¿ por qué los rusos en ucrania no han ido a pagarles las pensiones y se supone que decenas de millones de moros y negros ( y los que quedan por traer ) sí nos las van a pagar ? 

¿ a dónde apuntan los misiles españoles ? ¿ a Marruecos ? ese país con el que Sánchez acaba de aliarse a costa de perder el suministro de gas en este momento crítico ? 
si nuestro mayor enemigo potencial es Marruecos ¿ por qué hay en España millones de marroquíes en edad militar esperando órdenes ?


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Por si queréis firmar... yo ya lo he hecho:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto... no


----------



## Michael_Knight (20 Mar 2022)

boogie boom dijo:


> Gracias!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero no lo digas, hazlo.


----------



## MiguelLacano (20 Mar 2022)

Se que los ruskys no son dados a emitir imágenes contrarias a Ginebra, pero me gustara ver a los criminales del Azov encadenados y con la mirada de terror en sus ojos antes de desaparecer camino de la justicia terrenal.


----------



## Discordante (20 Mar 2022)

¿Pero no ves como estan con Kaliningrado? Ahora amplia eso a Rusia continental (no un pequeño territorio sin conexion) y unos 400 km de frontera...

Si lo hacen le piden a EEUU que directamente les nombren estado nº 52.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (20 Mar 2022)

Las sanciones a Rusia están funcionando de cojones.


----------



## El Promotor (20 Mar 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Para poner los twits de los ucranianos poniendo cerco a las afueras de Moscú ya está el hilo de chusqui.




No se ponga nervioso, estimado forero.

Todo va saliendo según el genial plan de Putin & cía.





¿No?






@Fígaro @Decimus @Loignorito @volador @McNulty @Ernesto o lo otro @Scardanelli @Vilux @PokemonVilnius @BeninExpress @Demócrata y cristiano @Ratona001 @dabuti @delhierro @Castellano @Casino @FernandoIII @Cazadora @chemarin @Limón


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (20 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> La Catedral de Santa Sofia de Kiev, la original, se empezo a construir varias decadas antes que la de Novgorod si no me equivoco... asi que o viajaron en el tiempo o no se que estas diciendo.



La primera catedral de Novgorod era de madera construida en el siglo X, Santa Sofía de Kiev se inspiró en ella...

Kremlin de Nóvgorod - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## chemarin (20 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Nadie es inocente (inmaculado) y que vayas repartiendo carnets me acojona. Eso hacian las SS.



Y que me califiques de nazi no me acojona, solo pone de manifiesto que haces exactamente lo mismo que dices que hago yo. Pero así es en general la gente, hipócrita total.


----------



## Fairbanks (20 Mar 2022)

Greenday dijo:


> Vaya Presidente, todo un democrata, defensor de las libertades.



Y la progresía apañola, cómo explica esto?

Porque todos los sociatas y podemitas con los que me encuentro son pro Zelensky y anti Putin a saco


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Mar 2022)

¿Nombre al presidente que encarceló al líder del partido de la oposición, que manipuló los tribunales, que prohibió los medios de comunicación de la oposición, que dio poder a la policía secreta, armó unidades contra su pueblo, y cuyo país se encuentra entre los 10 primeros en listas de corrupción del mundo? ¿Putin? No. La respuesta es #Zelensky.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Se que los ruskys no son dados a emitir imágenes contrarias a Ginebra, pero me gustara ver a los criminales del Azov encadenados y con la mirada de terror en sus ojos antes de desaparecer camino de la justicia terrenal.



Esos vídeos en las fosas marianas…


----------



## Honkler (20 Mar 2022)

Cuando los chechenos la pillen, que se de por jodida…


----------



## Michael_Knight (20 Mar 2022)

Otro émulo de Gagarin.


----------



## Impresionante (20 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> ¿Y tener frontera directa con Rusia? Yo no lo veo. Polonia tiene panico a Rusia.



Y qué hacemos entonces? 

Les compramos una luz nocturna? Por qué el afán expansionista solo tiene un sentido hasta el momento de oeste a este


----------



## Honkler (20 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Por si queréis firmar... yo ya lo he hecho:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No le sigo el juego a la chusma globalista NWO. Va a firmar su puta madre.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Todo eso evidencia el fracaso estadounidense en sus "operaciones teatrales". Han sido incapaces de crear regímenes amigos en los países que han bombardeado e invadido. Más bien ha sido todo lo contrario. Sólo saben destruir.



Y de tan "enriquecedora experiencia" se lanzan los rusos a hacer lo mismo. ¿Qué invasión ha salido bien los últomos 40 años?: Afganistan, Irak, Libia, etc. Todas un desastre.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Menuda carnicería están haciendo los ucranianos con los invasores rusos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




querrás decir " las armas que envía España " está destripando a chavales que cumplen con el deber impuesto por su país de invadir otro. 

y que por lo tanto el asesinato de rusos por las armas de España es una declaración de guerra que Rusia puede responder atacando nuestro país. 

Por ejemplo : 

Una hipotética secesión de Cataluña y País Vasco , que vaya el ejército de España a la legítima guerra como hicieron los estados unidos en su día en su guerra de secesión , y que Marruecos o Arabia Saudita envíe armas para asesinar a los soldados españoles ... 

pues eso !


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Discordante (20 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> La primera catedral de Novgorod era de madera construida en el siglo X, Santa Sofía de Kiev se inspiró en ella...
> 
> Kremlin de Nóvgorod - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



¿Asi que Santa Sofia de Kiev se inspiro en una iglesia (ni si quiera catedral) de madera con 3 naves y sin cupulas porque sabian que 60 años despues esa iglesia de madera se convertiria en la Catedral de Santa Sofia de Novgorod y que forma tendria? Vamos que o viajes en el tiempo o futurolgos/adivinos.

Dejate de tonterias. Ambas catedrales se inspiran en las catedrales Bizantinas y la primera en construirse fue la de Kiev.


----------



## Michael_Knight (20 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> No se ponga nervioso, estimado forero.
> 
> Todo va saliendo según el genial plan de Putin @ cía.



Yo leí en burbuja de las putinas del foro que apenas iba a haber resistencia de los ucranianos y que en 72 horas tomaban Kiev. 

Bueno, lo leí hace casi un mes, se están haciendo largas las 72 horas.


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## vettonio (20 Mar 2022)

En Grecia:

Miembros del partido comunista KKE lanzaron pintura roja a una fragata de la Marina Real Canadiense atracada en el puerto del Pireo, Atenas, en protesta por la participación de #Canadá en la guerra.


----------



## Discordante (20 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Y que me califiques de nazi no me acojona, solo pone de manifiesto que haces exactamente lo mismo que dices que hago yo. Pero así es en general la gente, hipócrita total.



No he dicho que seas Nazi.

CHEMARIN NO ES NAZI SEGUN LO QUE SE DE EL.

He dicho que eso es lo que hacen los grupos totalitarios que van buscado "malvados" y las SS eran un ejemplo de esa clase de comportamientos. 

Si quieres reescribo el mensaje y en vez de SS pongo SPU (ЧОН).


----------



## Republicano (20 Mar 2022)

Pero en la tele dicen que por culpa de Putin en Rusia están empezando a pasarlas canutas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

Khokhols escribe que la versión checa del RPG-7 explota al ser usados. Varias orejas dan fe de ello.


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> el mundo no va a desaparecer por una guerra atomica, eso es otra de las mentiras propagandisticas "pacifistas" de la guerra fria para meter miedo a la gente y que se estuviera quietecita, otra psyop de la CIA
> 
> en Chernibyl salio lo equivalente a mas de 500 bombas atomicas y la zona restringida no es muy grande
> en Hiroshima sigue viviendo gente a pesar de la bomba
> ...



Pufff, lo que hay que oir.
A ver, Chernovil hubo un riesgo real de que el núcleo fundido llegara a las aguas subterráneas que hubieran contaminado todo el Mar Negro, el "sarcófago" debe estar cubriendo lo que queda de él aun día y por lo menos durante unos 25.000 años más, no puede estar expuesto a la atmósfera, puesto que estaría emitiendo radiación.

Imagínate que en una guerra nuclear en Francia no pudieran realizar el mantenimiento adecuado a sus 59 centrales nucleares y que la mitad terminaran fusionando el núcleo. Vamos, peor que la propia guerra nuclear.


----------



## Gotthard (20 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas, no es algo que hagan de nuevo. Bueno ahora usan plastico de embalar, antes usaban alambrada.



Spoiler: Costumbres ucranianas de atar gente a cosas verticales.









Y si la foto os ha parecido fuerte, aqui teneis un reportaje completo de la fiesta que se dieron los ucranianos en 1943 con los polacos delante de sus amos alemanes.









Wreaths and Creases. The Case of Marianna Dolińska | View. Theories and Practices of Visual Culture







www.pismowidok.org


----------



## Trajanillo (20 Mar 2022)

Esto no es falta de respeto, ni los animales hacen eso, son bestias y eso queremos meter en la UE


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

Destrucción de otro MiG-29 ucraniano confirmada.

Los medios ucranianos confirmaron la pérdida del caza MiG-29 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania.

Se ha publicado un obituario del piloto, el mayor Stepan Tarabalka. Fue piloto de combate MiG-29. Probablemente,el avión fue derribado el 14 o 15 de marzo.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (20 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> ¿Asi que Santa Sofia de Kiev se inspiro en una iglesia (ni si quiera catedral) de madera con 3 naves y sin cupulas porque sabian que 60 años despues esa iglesia de madera se convertiria en la Catedral de Santa Sofia de Novgorod y que forma tendria? Vamos que o viajes en el tiempo o adivinos.
> 
> Dejate de tonterias. Ambas catedrales se inspiran en las catedrales Bizantinas y la primera en construirse fue la de Kiev.



Las cúpulas eran de madera al igual que la iglesia, antes de aporrear al teclado hay que documentarse joder...  

* La catedral de cinco cúpulas de piedra fue construida por Vladímir de Nóvgorod en honor a su padre, Yaroslav I el Sabio, como un signo de gratitud de los novgorenses por su ayuda en el conflicto de Yaroslav en la Rus de Kiev. Ésta reemplazó a una iglesia más vieja y de madera de trece cúpulas construida en 989 por el obispo Joaquín Korsúnianin, que se quemó.

Santa Sofía de Kiev su modelo fue la Catedral de Santa Sofía en Nóvgorod, con sus 13 cúpulas de roble (h. 989), que Yaroslav I el Sabio decidió imitar en piedra como un signo de gratitud a los ciudadanos de Nóvgorod que le habían ayudado a asegurar el trono de Kiev en 1019. *


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A lo mejor para librarse del acoso incesante de USA? Sabes? A nadie le gusta vivir pendiente de un hijoputa que no hace más que tocarte los cojones.



Qué tontería, no es preciamente China quien siente en su nuca el aliento del acoso económico y tecnológico de EEUU, sino más bien al revés.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (20 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> La caravana de los soldados rusos muertos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vamos a hacer una cosa, ésta es una guerra civil europea. Aunque todos prefiramos que gane uno y pierda otro, el que sea, vamos a dejarnos de alegrías por el tema. Esto no es un deporte, y para algunos parece que es como el fútbol para los que no les gusta el fútbol. La realidad es que está muriendo gente. Nuestra gente.

Nada que celebrar aquí. Gracias.


----------



## MiguelLacano (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## JOS1378 (20 Mar 2022)

⚡⚡Último Minuto | Crisis Ucraniana

Defensa rusa:

- Destrucción de los talleres de la fábrica Nezhin para el mantenimiento de equipos militares en las afueras de Kiev con misiles de crucero Kalibr lanzados desde el Mar Negro

- Destrucción de almacenes de las fuerzas ucranianas en Nikolaev con un misil hipersónico Kinzhal, matando e hiriendo a cientos de soldados

---------------

⭕ Cobertura especial sobre la Crisis Ucraniana: Crisis ucraniana

⭕ Más noticias: espanol.almayadeen.net

⭕ Registrase para el servicio de noticias de Telegram: Al Mayadeen Español


----------



## Discordante (20 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Y qué hacemos entonces?
> 
> Les compramos una luz nocturna? Por qué el afán expansionista solo tiene un sentido hasta el momento de oeste a este



Pues si Rusia ha montado esto por miedo a que Ucrania le ataque (un pais infiniamente mas debil militarmente) que crees que sentiria Polonia compartiendo frontera directa con Rusia de mas de 400km. Si Kaliningrado tiene una frontera de unos 90km y Rusia tiene alli mas de 150.000 soldados.

Ponte en el lugar de Polonia.

De todos modos expansionismo es otra cosa. No veo ningun pais europeo que haya ganado terreno en direccion este mediante acciones militares...


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Última hora de la guerra en Ucrania, en directo | Kiev denuncia un ataque con cuatro misiles contra infraestructuras militares en Lviv, cerca de la frontera con Polonia
> 
> 
> El vicesecretario general de OTAN confía en alcanzar un consenso sobre el ingreso de Finlandia y Suecia | Putin califica la posible adhesión de Helsinki en la Alianza de “error” | Las tropas del Kremlin pierden fuerza en Donbás, según el Reino Unido
> ...



Lo que va a ocurrir es que en cuanto Rucia se anexione Ucrania la OTAN se va a redefinir aumentando su área geográfica e incluyendo a Japón, Australia y Nueva Zelanda. Es posible que intente a meter Corea del Sur, y si hay cojones (y no creo que lleguen a ese nivel puesto que eso sí sería la IIIGM) a Taiwan.


----------



## kasperle1966 (20 Mar 2022)

*¿Cuál será la geografía del Estado al final de la guerra en Ucrania*

El ucraniano Asesor de Seguridad Nacional ha enviado una carta a la Casa Blanca y la CIA para solicitar dinero en apoyo de los insurgentes en ruso celebró áreas:


> El documento, fechado el 6 de Marzo, pidió a los Estados Unidos "_para asignar fondos adicionales para la organización del movimiento de resistencia y voluntaria de las formaciones de las comunidades territorial todo el territorio de Ucrania."_



La Casa Blanca y la embajada de ucrania con vehemencia negar que la carta es real. Yo sin embargo no creen que es fingido. Simplemente no estaba destinado a convertirse en público. La CIA ha sido la capacitación de "resistencia" de la milicia en Ucrania, desde el año 2015. Para solicitar nuevos fondos para los más de es sólo natural.

Estados Unidos financiará una resistencia en Ucrania a través de la CIA, tal como sucedió en Siria y como lo hizo a partir de 1949 hasta la década de 1950, cuando los estados UNIDOS financió anti-Soviética insurgencia en Ucrania terminó en la miseria.

Pero la resistencia en contra de quién?
La premisa parece ser que Rusia quiere ocupar Ucrania.

_It can be seen in an English language interview the Turkish state TV channel TRT had with Vitaly Klitschko, the mayor of Kiev. Klitschko accuses Russia of wanting to recreate the USSR. He rejects any negotiations for peace and wants the Ukraine to keep fighting._

Después de la entrevista, el historiador Gilbert Doctorow señaló que fue Rusia, que es la primera a la izquierda en la URSS a finales de la financiación de outlaying provincias en el centro del coste y de la que no se quiere recrear la situación.

Como Putin dijo:


> _Quien no añore la Unión Soviética no tiene corazón. Quien lo quiere de vuelta no tiene cerebro._



Rusia ha limitado objetivos en Ucrania y el fin de la guerra y dejar a la mayoría de la Ucrania cuando esos objetivos se logran, ya sea por negociación o por otros medios. Es el caso de Ucrania que tendrá que asumir el coste de la misma.

Pero Zelenski, Klitschko y los Estados Unidos no lo quieren ver de esa manera. Estados Unidos quiere mantener a Rusia en Ucrania a luchar hasta el último ucraniano y un daño de esa manera.

El _Washington Post_ escribe que no parece ser ni los ucranianos instar a negociar nada:


> _Las perspectivas de corto plazo de la oferta se enfrían, los diplomáticos dicen, pero señales mixtas de Zelensky acerca de cuán cerca está el logro de un acuerdo solo han incrementado la ansiedad acerca de la trayectoria de las negociaciones.
> ...
> "Estoy listo para el diálogo; no estamos preparados para la capitulación," Zelensky dijo a ABC News a principios de esta semana, mientras se comprometieron a continuar la lucha contra Rusia por el tiempo que sea necesario.
> Zelensky reiteró que el mensaje aún más fuertes términos el martes cuando el primer ministro de Polonia, la República checa y Eslovenia, viajó a Kiev para reunirse con él en una arriesgada de guerra visita. "Él mostró muy poco interés en un acuerdo negociado y dijo que Ucrania necesita para seguir en la lucha hasta que Putin alterado sus demandas", dijo un diplomático familiarizadas con las conversaciones, que al igual que otros hablaron en condición de anonimato para discutir sensibles a las reuniones._



Estados Unidos parece ser feliz con los que están de pie y el secretario de estado, aún quiere ampliar la guerra:


> _"No hay ninguna indicación en nuestro fin de que los Ucranianos están demandando por la paz. Quieren luchar", dijo un alto funcionario de Estados Unidos.
> ...
> Zelensky tendrá que vender cualquier acuerdo de paz a su propio pueblo, una tarea complicada si se ve obligado a conceder demasiado. Ha sido muy popular en tiempos de guerra el presidente, pero él era impopular en tiempos de paz, uno. Y de Ucrania hacia el oeste ambiciones sólo se han fortalecido por la Rusia de agresión.
> ...
> ...



La única manera de llegar a ese estado final es el desmantelamiento total de Rusia. Que puede ser, de hecho, lo que Blinken tiene en mente. ¿Cuáles son los planes que él tiene para hacer que esto suceda?

Cuando la guerra para desarmar a Ucrania comenzó para mi total sorpresa, me preguntó lo que Rusia sería el deseo como la geográfica estado final de la guerra:


> Es difícil discernir cuál es la parada final de esta operación. Donde va a parar?
> Mirando este mapa yo creo que la más ventajosa estado final para Rusia sería la creación de un nuevo país independiente, lo llaman de Novorossiya, en la tierra al este del Dniéper y el sur a lo largo de la costa, que tiene una mayoría de población de etnia rusa y que, en 1922, había sido conectado a Ucrania por Lenin. El estado sería político, cultural y militarmente alineado con Rusia.





>



Esto eliminaría el ucraniano acceso al Mar Negro y crear un puente de tierra hacia el separatista moldava de Transnistria, que está bajo ruso de protección. El resto de Ucrania sería una tierra confinados, principalmente agrícola del estado, desarmaron y demasiado pobre para construir una nueva amenaza para Rusia en cualquier momento pronto. Políticamente sería dominado por los fascistas de Galicia, que se convertiría en un problema importante para la Unión Europea.
Novorossiya fue mención por parte de Putin, de 17 de abril de 2014 durante una larga sesión de preguntas y respuestas en la TELEVISIÓN rusa. La pregunta fue sobre la federalización de Ucrania antes de las nuevas elecciones para el gobierno en el régimen cambió Ucrania.

Putin respondió:


> _Respecto a la cuestión de lo que debe venir primero: un referéndum constitucional seguido por las elecciones, o las elecciones primero para estabilizar la situación, y luego de un referéndum. La cuestión esencial es cómo garantizar que los derechos e intereses legítimos de los Rusos étnicos y personas de habla rusa en el sureste de Ucrania. _*Me gustaría recordarles que lo que se llamó Novorossiya (Nueva Rusia) en el zarista días – Jarkov, Lugansk, Donetsk, Kherson, Nikolayev y Odessa – no eran parte de Ucrania en aquel entonces. Estos territorios fueron entregados a Ucrania en la década de 1920 por el gobierno Soviético. Por qué? Quién sabe. Ellos fueron ganadas por Potyomkin y Catalina la Grande en una serie de conocidos guerras. El centro de ese territorio Novorossiysk, por lo que la región se llama Novorossiya. Rusia perdió a estos territorios, por diversas razones, pero la gente se quedó.*



En ese momento, Putin no amenazan con tomar Novorossiya pero exigía plena de los derechos de su población:


> _Hoy en día, viven en Ucrania, y deben ser ciudadanos de pleno derecho de su país. Eso es lo que se trata todo esto. La cuestión no es si el referéndum sobre la descentralización o federalización es seguido por las elecciones o de las elecciones antes de venir a la arquitectura del estado es cambiado. La cuestión clave es la de proporcionar garantías a estas personas. Nuestro papel es el de facilitar una solución en Ucrania, para asegurarse de que no hay garantías. La gente del sureste de Ucrania le pido, le pido a nosotros y a las actuales autoridades de Kiev: "Bien, las elecciones se celebrarán el 25 de Mayo, pero ¿quiere reconocer su resultado? Te voy a olvidar tus promesas al día siguiente y enviar nuevos oligarcas a Donetsk, Járkov, Lugansk, y así sucesivamente. ¿Qué acerca de las garantías? Necesitamos respuestas." Espero que la respuesta va a ser encontrado._



La respuesta No se ha encontrado y, a continuación, Kiev ha puesto fuertemente discriminado en contra de los rusos.

Novorossiya aproximadamente incluye el rojo y el amarillo de las áreas en el mapa de arriba. También incluye la valiosa Soviética desarrolló minas de mineral de hierro y fábricas de Krivói Rih oeste del río Dnieper.
Dos profesionales de Rusia, los expertos están de acuerdo con mi predicción anterior, pero eligió ligeramente diferentes de las fronteras de lo que me había propuesto originalmente:

En su última obra el Canadiense Rusia especialista Patrick Armstrong escribe:


> _Yo todavía no creo que [Rusia quiere tomar posesión de Ucrania] – yo creo que Moscú quiere neutral y de nazificada Ucrania, que es un intermediario entre él y la OTAN. Yo también estoy llegando a creer que Novorossiya, más o menos en su histórica de las fronteras como formado por Katherine cuando se recuperó de los Otomanos, será independiente. La posibilidad de que seguiría siendo parte de Ucrania ha pasado probablemente. Como escribí en el 2014 "En resumen, el Oeste rompió Ucrania, que ahora posee. O, para decirlo más precisamente, es el dueño de la parte que Moscú no quiere. Y ¿qué parte de que es totalmente de Moscú a elegir". Moscú es la elección de ahora._



En una nueva pieza acerca de la venida de partición de Ucrania Gilbert Doctorow se compromete a:


> _No niego que un ucraniano de la insurgencia es un plausible siguiente fase de la guerra, especialmente dada la posición irracional en 'compromisos' que vemos en Klitschko la entrevista. Sin embargo, hay maneras obvias para el Kremlin para responder a fin de contener los riesgos para sí mismos. Para empezar, puede darse cuenta de la amenaza de Putin emitió antes de que comenzara la guerra: privar a Ucrania de su condición de estado. No totalmente, pero les priva del estado en la configuración que ha existido desde 1991. Esto significa que la partición de Ucrania, a la colmena fuera de los territorios al oeste de Kiev y el Río Dnieper, formando un litoral de la grupa estado con su capital, lógicamente, en Lviv, cerca de la frontera polaca.
> El uso de la lengua de la comunidad bancaria, Rusia, por lo tanto, crear un 'banco malo," que contiene el venenoso activos de ucrania, el radicalismo, muy pocos industriales o de otro de los principales activos económicos, y se retira a una distancia de no amenazar a Rusia. El 'banco bueno' sería central de Ucrania, los territorios al este del Río Dniepr, que tienen una considerablemente mayor población de hablantes de ruso, quien debe responder de Rusia llamada a defender sus propios intereses en la vida pública del país y salir de la intimidación a la que fueron sometidos por los nacionalistas durante los últimos 8 años. Esta central de Ucrania podrían recibir de nuevo la costa del Mar Negro, ahora ocupada por los Rusos y disfrutar de la agricultura y otros de los principales activos económicos que siempre se define ucraniano prosperidad._



Las áreas que Armstrong, Doctorow y describir gran parte de habla rusa pro-ruso de la población. Ayer unas 30.000 personas abandonaron el cerco Mariupol y varios de ellos fueron entrevistados. Todos ellos hablaron en contra de la Azov Nazis que aún sostienen las partes de la ciudad. Probablemente no le importaría a convertirse en ciudadanos de un recién fundada Novorossiya que no se somete a un ruso odiar gobierno en Kiev o en otros lugares.
Pero sostener que la tierra Rusia debe primero ganar. Así que, ¿cómo va la guerra proceder?
Rusia poco a poco, desgastar el ucraniano defensas y, luego, en Ucrania hasta la nueva frontera que quiere lograr. (No creo que se va a incluir la toma de Kiev. Rusia es en la actualidad amenaza para enlazar tropas ucranianas.) Se va a celebrar, y a ayudar a organizar un referéndum para la independencia de Ucrania en las áreas que se mantenga por entonces. Un nuevo local de la milicia del ejército se formó para defender ese estado. Rusia va a reconocer al nuevo estado y firmar una defensa común de acuerdo con ella.

Las tropas rusas luego puede volver a Rusia.
Como las áreas son en gran medida pro-ruso, habrá pocas posibilidades para una eficaz insurgencia dentro de ellos.

*https://www.moonofalabama.org/2022/03/what-will-be-the-geographic-end-state-of-the-war-in-ukraine.html#more*


----------



## JOS1378 (20 Mar 2022)

⚡⚡Último Minuto | Crisis Ucraniana

Ministro de Política Interior de la República de Crimea para Al Mayadeen:

- Unos 11 000 ucranianos llegaron a la península en pocos días

- La mayoría de los refugiados ucranianos en Crimea son residentes de la ciudad de Mariupol

---------------

⭕ Cobertura especial sobre la Crisis Ucraniana: Crisis ucraniana

⭕ Más noticias: espanol.almayadeen.net

⭕ Registrase para el servicio de noticias de Telegram: Al Mayadeen Español


----------



## Lma0Zedong (20 Mar 2022)

Un equipamiento único ha sido volado en combate hace unos días:


----------



## pemebe (20 Mar 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


>



Que utilicen esto los americanos produce risa. Lo podrian utilizar los europeos, chinos, japoneses, incluso los americanos del centro y del sur.
Pero los americanos del norte (los actuales EEUU) serian como Moscow en 1100.


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> los mismos chinos hijos de puta comunistoides que nos han tenido jodidos 2 años con una plaga inventada salida de su factoria para debilitar Europa y USa
> 
> vete a tomar por culo tu los chinos y los rusos



Tira la ropa que lleves, tu móvil y tu pc porque todo eso es chino. Ah, y vuélvete a la cueva de donde nunca debiste salir.
Europa se está jodiendo solita. No necesita a nadie.
[/QUOTE]

Europa lleva jodiendose ella solita desde 1914, bueno en realidad es de mucho antes, pero es desde el 14 cuando lo está haciendo de forma evidente y letal.


----------



## vettonio (20 Mar 2022)

Comparativa:

En la primera dos mercenarios usanos. Uno con una imagen de Bafomet

En la segunda, sin esvásticas, ni poses nazis, ni armamento premium. Jóvenes rusos en el Donbass. Ah! y un acordeón.

UkraineMaps en Twitter: "#UKRAINE American -FOG- mercenary somewhere in Ukraine, it seems some of these guys are still alive. You can see the satanic baphomet skull-patch (based upon the blackbeard flag). https://t.co/7TzCGsk4EI" / Twitter 


UkraineMaps en Twitter: "No swastikas, no skulls, no fancy poses with foreign weapons. Simple Russian guys on the front line (forces coming from the Donbass) with an accordion. Grandchildren of ordinary Russian guys. https://t.co/4hoIZoyYq1" / Twitter


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


>



Hace varios días que salieron noticias de combates en Barvinkove, pero es ahora que comienzan a reflejarse en algún mapa.


----------



## El Promotor (20 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Yo leí en burbuja de las putinas del foro que apenas iba a haber resistencia de los ucranianos y que en 72 horas tomaban Kiev.
> 
> Bueno, lo leí hace casi un mes, se están haciendo largas las 72 horas.




No dudo del magistral plan del querido líder ruso.

Pero no lo veo claro...





No se.

Tal vez me falte fe en la infalibilidad de Putin y en la madre patria Rusia.






@Burbujo II @Guillotin @Vilux @delhierro @Decimus @Republicano @keylargof @Ernesto o lo otro @Archimanguina @elena francis @lowfour @amcxxl @Tierra Azul @Kiskilloso XXI @Dula @EL PVTO ADRENO @HvK @Guerrilla Jr. @Plasteriano @ATARAXIO @Nefersen @Guanotopía @Viernes_Negro4 @Fígaro @Hrodrich @dabuti @Gonzalor @Limón @SUEVO @kelden @Indignado


----------



## MiguelLacano (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (20 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Pues si Rusia ha montado esto por miedo a que Ucrania le ataque (un pais infiniamente mas debil militarmente) que crees que sentiria Polonia compartiendo frontera directa con Rusia de mas de 400km. Si Kaliningrado tiene una frontera de unos 90km y Rusia tiene alli mas de 150.000 soldados.
> 
> Ponte en el lugar de Polonia.
> 
> De todos modos expansionismo es otra cosa. No veo ningun pais europeo que haya ganado terreno en direccion este mediante acciones militares...



Rusia se defiende, simplemente. Pero como no lo hace habitualmente te ha sorprendido a ti y a muchos.

Y que siente Rusia con los países colindantes metidos recientemente en la OTAN?


----------



## Republicano (20 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Y los medios españoles que opinan eso de que aten a la gente a árboles y postes?

Ah, nada, como si no pasará.


----------



## JOS1378 (20 Mar 2022)

Ex oficial de inteligencia estadounidense sobre el avance de las fuerzas rusas en Ucrania: “el avance más rápido en la historia”


Scott Ritter, ex oficial de inteligencia de la Infantería de Marina estadounidense con amplia experiencia en el tema de control armamentista, habla sobre la operación militar rusa en Ucrania, sus tácticas y la desinformación en los medios occidentales en una entrevista con el periodista Lee Camp.




espanol.almayadeen.net





#CrisisUcraniana | Ex oficial de inteligencia estadounidense sobre el avance de las fuerzas rusas en Ucrania: “el avance más rápido en la historia”

Scott Ritter, ex oficial de inteligencia de la Infantería de Marina estadounidense con amplia experiencia en el tema de control armamentista, habla sobre la operación militar rusa en #Ucrania, sus tácticas y la desinformación en los medios occidentales en una entrevista con el periodista Lee Camp. “... si alguien dice que el avance es muy lento, no, esto no es lento, es el más rápido de la historia” "...afirmar que los rusos atacan deliberadamente a la población civil es una distorsión absoluta de la realidad”

----------------

Crisis Ucraniana (Crisis ucraniana) | Más Noticias (Página principal) | Más Videos (Go)


----------



## Discordante (20 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> * Santa Sofía de Kiev su modelo fue la Catedral de Santa Sofía en Nóvgorod, con sus 13 cúpulas de roble (h. 989), que Yaroslav I el Sabio decidió imitar en piedra como un signo de gratitud a los ciudadanos de Nóvgorod que le habían ayudado a asegurar el trono de Kiev en 1019. *



Te has dejado una parte interesante fuera eh pillin 

" *Según una teoría menos popular*, su modelo fue la Catedral de Santa Sofía en Nóvgorod ..."

¿Sabes por que es menos popular? Porque como te he dicho no tiene sentido que Santa Sofia de Kiev se basara en la Catedral de Novgorod porque es anterior a esta y la iglesia (hay que entender que una iglesia y una catedral son cosas distintas arquitectonicamente por un motivo) de madera previa a la catedral no tenia una forma ni remotamente similar.

De nada. Si vas a venir a por mi mejor que no trates de manipular fuentes ni omitir datos.


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> La "Agenda 2030" era GLOBAL. No sólo se pretendía aplicar en Europa *sino a TODO EL MUNDO.*
> 
> Vete a explicarle ahora a un indio, indonesio, brasilero o ruso que tiene que _"invitar a Greta_" a dar un discurso.
> 
> ...



Pues a pesar de todo este teatrillo los principales problemas de la humanidad siguen siendo los mismos: cambio climático, falta de energía, falta de recursos naturales, falta de alimentos y sobre todo y resumiendolo todo superpoblación.

El problema es que Occidente es consciente y se va a comer esos problemas porque es precisamente a él a quien más le afecta. A Rusia esos "problemillas" les da igual, el cambio climático hace más habitable a Siberia, no tienen problemas de energía porque son pocos, van sobrados de recursos naturales y alimentos, y por último la superpoblación no es problema para ellos puesto que hoy por hoy nadie con dos dedos de frente emigraría a Rusia y cuando sean atractivos para emigrar pondrán metralletas en las fronteras para quien se acerque acribillarlo. Mientras que a Europa el cambio climático desertifica el sur de Europa, la falta de energía resta competitividad (más si cabe) a su industria, la falta de recursos naturales y almentos encarece los productos y crea inflación y la superpoblación de África se la van a comer con patatas y ración doble.


----------



## MiguelLacano (20 Mar 2022)

Hasta la prensa del régimen está estupefacta. La orden del yanqui ha sido obedecida por nuestro gran líder Sanchez, el nuevo Largo Caballero.









Sánchez apoya la autonomía del Sáhara y complica la llegada de gas de Argelia


El Gobierno anunció ayer el inicio de un "nueva etapa" en la relación con Marruecos basada en el respeto mutuo y con la vista puesta en garantizar tanto la estabilidad como la integridad territorial de ambos países. Así lo manifestó Moncloa en un comunicado después de que el Palacio Real alauí...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## amcxxl (20 Mar 2022)

Una versión más completa del uso del UAV Forpost-R (IAI Searcher Mk2) de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas contra los cañones autopropulsados Khokhlyatsky Gvozdika, otros equipos, mano de obra, etc. Y entonces, todo está bien con ellos "no hay pérdidas, están arrojando al enemigo a 70 km de distancia" de Kiev, ¡payasos encantadores! 


lo puse anoche, pero lo repito....     

Zelensky capitula !!!
Deja las drogas !!!


----------



## arriondas (20 Mar 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Pero en la tele dicen que por culpa de Putin en Rusia están empezando a pasarlas canutas.



Y lo peor es que la gente se lo cree. Si sale por la tele, se lo tragarán.


----------



## bigmaller (20 Mar 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Y los medios españoles que opinan eso de que aten a la gente a árboles y postes?
> 
> Ah, nada, como si no pasará.



Eso es desinformación. Por eso te quitan rt. Para que no te desinformes


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Vamos a hacer una cosa, ésta es una guerra civil europea. Aunque todos prefiramos que gane uno y pierda otro, el que sea, vamos a dejarnos de alegrías por el tema. Esto no es un deporte, y para algunos parece que es como el fútbol para los que no les gusta el fútbol. La realidad es que está muriendo gente. Nuestra gente.
> 
> Nada que celebrar aquí. Gracias.



Esa nación totalitaria no es Europa.

Mucho habría de cambiar.


----------



## JOS1378 (20 Mar 2022)

"Indignómetro" occidental e imperialista


La actual guerra de Ucrania ha servido, más que cientos de discursos y denuncias, para evidenciar lo que son Europa, Estados Unidos y el capitalismo realmente existente, del que por supuesto también hacen parte Ucrania y Rusia.




espanol.almayadeen.net


----------



## ZHU DE (20 Mar 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Y los medios españoles que opinan eso de que aten a la gente a árboles y postes?
> 
> Ah, nada, como si no pasará.



Que vaa, en Telepingo lo dijeron, el corresponsal en Kiev lo mostró, pero lo justificaron con cara de cemento: "Estos son presuntos saqueadores atados con plástico por el controvertido Batallon Azov, algunos ya están muertos", lo dijo como el que comenta la frescura del pescao en la lonja.


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (20 Mar 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Y los medios españoles que opinan eso de que aten a la gente a árboles y postes?
> 
> Ah, nada, como si no pasará.



donde podria ver una recopilación de estos videos?


----------



## John Nash (20 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Pues imagínate los rusos! (ironic mode off)


----------



## bigmaller (20 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Y lo peor es que la gente se lo cree. Si sale por la tele, se lo tragarán.



Quieren creerselo. No hay nada peor que saber que eres el malo de la peli. 

Hasta que la cosa de pone tan chunga que..... Vas a por tu gobierno. Le pasas la patata dr malo a tu gobierno. Así funciona el cerebro apesebrado


----------



## Burbujo II (20 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Hasta la prensa del régimen está estupefacta. La orden del yanqui ha sido obedecida por nuestro gran líder Sanchez, el nuevo Largo Caballero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, han sido órdenes de USA.

Además, Hezpaña debe acatar todo lo que diga Bruselas.

Somos la Florida de Europa, no lo olvidemos.


----------



## Zepequenhô (20 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Esa nación totalitaria no es Europa.
> 
> Mucho habría de cambiar.



Tranquilo, ya la esta cambiando Putin.

Dentro de unas semanas Ucrania estará completamente limpia de nazis y escoria.


----------



## Republicano (20 Mar 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Las sanciones a Rusia están funcionando de cojones.



A Repsol y a Cepsa les va de cojones.


----------



## bigmaller (20 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> donde podria ver una recopilación de estos videos?


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (20 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Esa nación totalitaria no es Europa.
> 
> Mucho habría de cambiar.



Los eslavos sí son europeos, y muchos pibes que están muriendo lo son. Que palmen chechenos, sirios o tayikos me da igual... Mentira, me alegro de que mueran churkas, mientras más mejor. Que palmen chavales de Smolensk o Vologda a los que les ha tocado esto, con todos sus sueños de una vida normal, como cualquiera de los nuestros, no me alegra.

Si os hace felices a alguno, pues ok.


----------



## Discordante (20 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Rusia se defiende, simplemente. Pero como no lo hace habitualmente te ha sorprendido a ti y a muchos.
> 
> Y que siente Rusia con los países colindantes metidos recientemente en la OTAN?



¿Porque se han metido esos paises en la OTAN?

Venga por favor que esto ya es el dia de la marmota. Cada uno mira por sus intereses y se monta la pelicula a su gusto y no hay buenos ni malos en ese aspecto. Todos tienen sus razones y a su vez las razones del resto se realimentan.

Polonia tiene panico a Rusia por 2 motivos. Uno historico. Hasta hace 30 años sufrieron el yugo sovietico. Otro experiencia. Kaliningrado.

Que Polonia quiera tener mas interaccion con Rusia de ese tipo es ridiculo y bastante incomodos estan ya con lo que tienen como para querer mas que es la tesis por la que ha empezado el intercambio de mensajes. Polonia no quiere mas frontera con Rusia porque les tienen panico.


----------



## John Nash (20 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo que va a ocurrir es que en cuanto Rucia se anexione Ucrania la OTAN se va a redefinir aumentando su área geográfica e incluyendo a Japón, Australia y Nueva Zelanda. Es posible que intente a meter Corea del Sur, y si hay cojones (y no creo que lleguen a ese nivel puesto que eso sí sería la IIIGM) a Taiwan.



Llegas tarde. Eso ya está hecho desde la guerra fría.


----------



## Burbujo II (20 Mar 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Tranquilo, ya la esta cambiando Putin.
> 
> Dentro de unas semanas Ucrania estará completamente limpia de nazis y escoria.



Luego podía pasarse por el foro...


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Mar 2022)

_Rendición masiva de personal de la UA en la región de Kopylov - Kiev , alrededor de ~ dos docenas o más ⚠ 

"Según los que se rindieron, el mando de la 14ª brigada de fusiles motorizados está desmoralizado y confundido, los militares están abandonando sus posiciones.

_


----------



## Zappa (20 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Ir a la guerra sin estar preparado es un grave error.

Y en Europa no estamos preparados ni para quedarnos sin internet unos días.

Ahora tenemos a Borrell, y pronto al resto, diciendo que, por solidaridad, tenemos que pasar hambre y perder tres horas al día yendo al trabajo.

Frío de momento no mucho (ya casi es Abril), pero en Octubre será una risa, cuando hayamos alienado a rusos y argelinos y no tengamos más gas natural.

*SERÁ EN OCTUBRE.*


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Meten 200.000 soldados y su maquinaria bélica contra Ucrania pero los malos son los ucranianos porque amarran a un poste...

Disonancia cognitiva es quedarse corto...


Cerebros podridos.


----------



## Zappa (20 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Eso es desinformación. Por eso te quitan rt. Para que no te desinformes



Cuidan de nuestra higiene moral.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Mar 2022)

Era de esperar, ya lo comenté hace un par días:



El domingo 20 de marzo, las tropas rusas bombardearon Mariupol, región de Donetsk, desde el mar. Los ocupantes utilizaron el armamento pesado de los buques de guerra.

Se informa por RBC-Ucrania con referencia a una unidad separada de fuerzas especiales "Azov" .

"La ciudad de Mariupol acaba de ser bombardeada por 4 barcos de la Armada rusa. El enemigo continúa destruyendo cínicamente la ciudad ucraniana, utilizando todo el arsenal disponible. Después de la aviación, la artillería, varios sistemas y tanques, los invasores rusos están destruyendo la ciudad con armamento pesado de buques de guerra”, dice el comunicado


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (20 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Te has dejado una parte interesante fuera eh pillin
> 
> " *Según una teoría menos popular*, su modelo fue la Catedral de Santa Sofía en Nóvgorod ..."
> 
> ...



Si, la catedral de madera no era catedral y no se parecía "porque lo digo yo" 

Por lo menos yo pongo enlaces para respaldar lo que digo, en cambio su fuente es la Cibeles o sus cojones 33...léase ésto y así aprovechará el domingo que el saber no ocupa lugar  

Joaquín Korsúnianin - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Mar 2022)

@El Promotor

¿No te gusta la casquería y la carroña?...toma, te invito a una ración...


----------



## alnitak (20 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


> ⚡⚡Último Minuto | Crisis Ucraniana
> 
> Defensa rusa:
> 
> ...




que coñazo tanta gente monetizando informacion

da asco..

un youtuber con 100.000 subscriptores se lleva 70.000 euros al mes

eso no se ve en los medios


----------



## piru (20 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> No lo veras en La Secta:
> en la TV de Banderastan una valiente: Zelensky capitula !!!! deja las drogas !!!
> 
> no creo que a esta la pongan el equivalente a solo 300 euros de multa, no creo que se la vuelva a ver con vida
> ...




¿Es real? 
A esto hay que hacerle seguimiento.
De momento no he visto que Newtrola lo niege.


----------



## MiguelLacano (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zappa (20 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> El domingo 20 de marzo, las tropas rusas bombardearon Mariupol, región de Donetsk, desde el mar. Los ocupantes utilizaron el armamento pesado de los buques de guerra.
> 
> Se informa por RBC-Ucrania con referencia a una unidad separada de fuerzas especiales "Azov" .
> 
> "La ciudad de Mariupol acaba de ser bombardeada por 4 barcos de la Armada rusa. El enemigo continúa destruyendo cínicamente la ciudad ucraniana, utilizando todo el arsenal disponible. Después de la aviación, la artillería, varios sistemas y tanques, los invasores rusos están destruyendo la ciudad con armamento pesado de buques de guerra”, dice el comunicado



La reconstrucción de todo lo destruido va a costar un pastizal.

Espero que Putin tenga un plan para sacar dinero de algún sitio para poder reconstruir todo lo que conquiste, si es que llega a ganar la guerra.

Pero no hay de qué preocuparse, tiene un buen amigo que le va a prestar lo que haga falta:




Eso si, que se ande con ojo si luego no puede devolver lo prestado:









China podría quedarse con el mayor puerto de Kenia si no le paga una deuda


Un informe reveló que un contrato con Beijing para la construcción de una línea ferroviaria que se inauguró en 2017 en el país africano tiene como garantía los activos de la Autoridad Portuaria nacional (KPA), entre los que se encuentra el puerto de Mombasa




www.infobae.com


----------



## bigmaller (20 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Esa nación totalitaria no es Europa.
> 
> Mucho habría de cambiar.



En europa, los extremisnos se prohiben de facto.

Tanto de derechas como de izquierdas. 

Solo hay un camino a seguir para la ue. La union economica/militar occidental y sus valores de desmontaje social cultural. Todos iguales..... En todo. Todos robots. No cabe discrepancia. No iglesia, no pensamiento crítico, no librepensador. Ya piensan ellos por ti. Porque crees que hay tal abalancha de refugiados? 

Quieren hacer un pueblo gris. Para que el estado "tenga" Que protegerlos.


----------



## John Nash (20 Mar 2022)

Pekín: La OTAN debería haber pasado a la historia con la desintegración de la URSS


Desde la Cancillería china subrayaron que la alianza no debería haberse retractado de sus promesas de no expandirse hacia el este.




actualidad.rt.com





*Pekín: La OTAN debería haber pasado a la historia con la desintegración de la URSS *
Desde la Cancillería china subrayaron que la alianza no debería haberse retractado de sus promesas de no expandirse hacia el este.


----------



## alnitak (20 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Hasta la prensa del régimen está estupefacta. La orden del yanqui ha sido obedecida por nuestro gran líder Sanchez, el nuevo Largo Caballero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




argelia esta negiciando con italia aumentar la produiin con ellos y cortar el envio a españa


----------



## JOS1378 (20 Mar 2022)

Rusia elimina a más de 100 mercenarios extranjeros en bombardeo contra centro de entrenamiento de las fuerzas especiales ucranianas - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Moscú, 20 mar (SANA) El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia anunció hoy que en la noche del 19 de marzo




sana.sy













Minuto a minuto.. vigésimo quinto día de la operación especial rusa en Donbás - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Moscú, 20 mar (SANA) Las fuerzas rusas logran durante el último día, avanzar 12 kilómetros en ter




sana.sy













El piloto del Ka-52 ruso que fue derribado en Ucrania relata en detalles lo que sucedió en el combate - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Damasco, 20 mar (SANA) Hace unos días el Ministerio de Defensa ruso compartió unas imágenes graba




sana.sy


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Mar 2022)

_FM Sergey #Lavrov: La situación con #NordStream2 indicó claramente qué lugar en la política mundial ocupa ahora Alemania, cuando Estados Unidos ha "persuadido" a los alemanes y a otros de que los estadounidenses saben mucho mejor lo que Europa necesita para su seguridad energética que los propios europeos.

_


----------



## Ulisses (20 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Comentario recogido de MoA que me ha parecido muy interesante
> para incursionar en como la guerra sicológica a la que estamos sometidos
> -con el Covid como referente álgido- está deshaciendo nuestra capacidad
> intelectual crítica, que nos conduce hacía el "agotamiento del ego":
> ...



Vuelvo a citarte para traer a colación el magnífico artículo que publica Juan Manuel de Prada en XL Semanal









Otra forma de economía


En una alocución reciente, Josep Borrell, jefe de la inoperante diplomacia europea, anunciaba la adopción de medidas sancionadoras contra «agentes extranjeros» que «intentan manipular el entorno infor




www.elcorreo.com


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (20 Mar 2022)

*Tema mítico* : - BOOOOOOM VOX debería presentar una moción de censura contra el autócrata Putin español, Pedro Cumfraudez !! Por lo de Marruecos y la tesis doctoral...


https://www.vozpopuli.com/opinion/elecciones-generales-20.html La dictadura del funcionariado charocratico y langostero parasito no se ceba sola Nuestro General Pedro Franco Castejón




www.burbuja.info


----------



## cañeria (20 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Dios los acoja en su Gloria, bravos defensores de su Patria a los que el invasor turcochino ha arrebatado sus vidas.
> 
> Dios castigue duramente también al malnacido que ha provocado todo este baño de sangre, aka enano kremlinita.




¿Se le pueden ordenar acciones a dios?


----------



## JOS1378 (20 Mar 2022)

Ejército ruso entrega más de 75 toneladas de ayuda humanitaria en Jersón - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Moscú, 20 mar (SANA) Unidades del ejército ruso distribuyeron más de 75 toneladas de ayuda humanit




sana.sy


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> El temita de los portaaviones "obsoletos" sólo lo tenéis claro y cacareado los defensores de países cutresalchicheros y antiamericanos y que carecen de tamaña y formidable capacidad naval...



No se crea, hay más miga de lo que parece con lo de los misiles hipersónicos y los portaaviones. A ver, se presupone que esa arma la tienen desde hace ¿décadas? y nunca ha entrado en "acción". Si eso va a esa velocidad, es indetectable o se detecta a los 2 minutos del impacto y que se presupone que es capaz de acertar en un portaaviones a más de 1.000 kilómetros de la costa. EEUU tiene actualmente 11 portaaviones en servicio cuyo mantenimiento anual es perfectamente creible que se estén comiendo más de 100.000 millones de dólares. Si como dicen que ese arma es capaz de acertar sin poner en peligroa quien lo lanza eso quiere decir que los portaaviones no están seguros con ese arma. Como Rusia ya ha demostrado que funcionan solo tiene que abrir el puesto de venta para exportarlo a todo aquel país que quiera comprarlo por lo que llegamos a la conclusión que EEUU ha estado dilapidando una cantidad gigantesca de presupuesto en algo que no vale, y en Rusia callaban.


----------



## Bartleby (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## FiorenzoMagni (20 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> No lo veras en La Secta:
> en la TV de Banderastan una valiente: Zelensky capitula !!!! deja las drogas !!!
> 
> no creo que a esta la pongan el equivalente a solo 300 euros de multa, no creo que se la vuelva a ver con vida
> ...



que pone exactamente? gracias


----------



## JOS1378 (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Promotor (20 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Vamos a hacer una cosa, ésta es una guerra civil europea. Aunque todos prefiramos que gane uno y pierda otro, el que sea, vamos a dejarnos de alegrías por el tema. Esto no es un deporte, y para algunos parece que es como el fútbol para los que no les gusta el fútbol. La realidad es que está muriendo gente. Nuestra gente.
> 
> Nada que celebrar aquí. Gracias.




Pero si esto es muy fácil de parar.

El ejercito invasor de Ucrania solo tiene que retirarse. Y se acabó la carnicería.

Recuerde qué país es el agresor y qué otro es el agredido. No perdamos la perspectiva.

El resto son películas que se montan los putimoris comedoritos de este antro que apoyan a un tarado que ha decidido martirizar a un país vecino. Pero la criminal jugada le está saliendo mal, por fortuna.

Y usted lo sabe.






@Burbujo II @keylargof @PokemonVilnius @Scardanelli @Guillotin @Decimus @McNulty @delhierro @Casino @FernandoIII @Ernesto o lo otro @amcxxl @elena francis @Cazadora @Dr Polux @Indignado @Fígaro @Michael_Knight @Plasteriano @Gonzalor @Limón


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> La reconstrucción de todo lo destruido va a costar un pastizal.
> 
> Espero que Putin tenga un plan para sacar dinero de algún sitio para poder reconstruir todo lo que conquiste, si es que llega a ganar la guerra.
> 
> ...



Mientras no se endeude más con los usureros de NY, cualquier otra opción será buena.


----------



## Discordante (20 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Si, la catedral de madera no era catedral y no se parecía "porque lo digo yo"
> 
> Por lo menos yo pongo enlaces para respaldar lo que digo, en cambio su fuente es la Cibeles o sus cojones 33...léase ésto y así aprovechará el domingo que el saber no ocupa lugar
> 
> Joaquín Korsúnianin - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Tu pones enlaces y manipulas los textos no me jodas.

"According to Dr. Nadia Nikitenko, a historian who has studied the cathedral for 30 years, the cathedral was founded in 1011, under the reign of Yaroslav's father, Grand Prince of Kievan Rus, Vladimir the Great. *This has been accepted by both UNESCO* and Ukraine, which officially celebrated the 1000th anniversary of the cathedral during 2011. "

" The structure has 5 naves, 5 apses, and (quite surprisingly for Byzantine architecture) 13 cupolas. "

Novgorod:
"La catedral de piedra de 38 metros de altura y cinco cúpulas "
"la catedral de Novgorod está dedicada a la Santa Sabiduría de Dios, en imitación de Hagia. Catedral de Sophia de Constantinopla . "
"Santa Sofía Catedral de Nóvgorod difiere de su *predecesora* en Kiev en que el edificio es más compacto y “parece llegar hasta los cielos”.

✅ Catedral de Santa Sofía en Nóvgorod - Ficha, Fotos y Planos - WikiArquitectura

La iglesia de Novogorod era de madera y una iglesia (no tenia tantas naves ni aspas). La catedral de kiev es de piedra y es de 1011. La catedral de Novgorod esta inspirada en la Hagia y es de 1050.

Se podria argumentar, pero como ya te he dicho es una opinion minoritaria, que la Catedral de Kiev se inspiro en la Iglesia de Novgorod porque comparte el numero de cupulas, que es poco habitual, pero hasta ahi las similitudes. La catedral de Novgorod es posterior y no se parece mucho a la de Kiev.

Aclarado esto:

¿La catedral de Kiev es una copia de la catedral de Novgorod como habias dicho? No. Imposible. Es anterior y es distinta.
¿La catedral de Kiev es una copia de la iglesia de Novgorod de 989 que es lo que luego has buscado para tratar de salir de la cagada? Improbable. Puede estar inspirada, solo hay 20 años de diferencia entre construcciones, pero solo comparte el numero de cupulas y es una opinion que no comparten los arquitectos y estudiosos.


----------



## ZHU DE (20 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> La reconstrucción de todo lo destruido va a costar un pastizal.
> 
> Espero que Putin tenga un plan para sacar dinero de algún sitio para poder reconstruir todo lo que conquiste, si es que llega a ganar la guerra.
> 
> ...



Le aseguro que en mejores manos, no va a estar, el modelo chino se va a imponer en el mundo, los veo exportando equipos de gobierno para una correcta gobernación.


----------



## MiguelLacano (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## JOS1378 (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## John Nash (20 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso: Nacionalistas preparan provocaciones con químicos tóxicos en Ucrania


La estructura militar señala la región sureña de Nikoláyev y la ciudad de Sumy, en el noreste de Ucrania.




actualidad.rt.com





*Nacionalistas preparan provocaciones con químicos tóxicos en Ucrania*


----------



## alnitak (20 Mar 2022)

☢Bélgica se retira de su plan de cerrar centrales nucleares por el momento y lo atrasa diez años para fortalecer la independencia del país frente a los combustibles fósiles en un contexto geopolítico caótico. https://t.co/hLNgUKNQSh


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Mar 2022)

_La guerra moderna se basa en las armas combinadas. Los tanques, la infantería, los helicópteros, la artillería, etc. son vulnerables si se emplean por sí solos. Utilizándolos juntos es como se mitigan sus vulnerabilidades. Hay una razón por la que los tanques están desempeñando un papel clave en Mariupol ahora mismo_


----------



## Mig29 (20 Mar 2022)

Por cierto, una pregunta para todos los judios que van contra Rusia y “apoyan” a Ucrania, qué opináis de esto?

UAV Ruso Forpost haciendo estragos entre las fuerzas ucranianas, ya sea mediante ataques con misiles o dirigiendo a la artillería.
Este cacharro es una valiente del IAI Searcher israelí, fabricado bajo licencia en Rusia, con amplio respaldo israelí tanto en su fabricación como en el entrenamiento de los pilotos y técnicos.
Paralelamente, cada vez hay más vídeos también de drones suicidas rusos, desarrollados con asistencia israelí.


----------



## Wein (20 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Tira la ropa que lleves, tu móvil y tu pc porque todo eso es chino. Ah, y vuélvete a la cueva de donde nunca debiste salir.
> Europa se está jodiendo solita. No necesita a nadie.



Europa lleva jodiendose ella solita desde 1914, bueno en realidad es de mucho antes, pero es desde el 14 cuando lo está haciendo de forma evidente y letal.
[/QUOTE]

A Europa la han jodido lo anglos, no hay que olvidarlo. En 1918 Alemania habia derrotado a Rusia y tenia Polonia, Bielorrusia los balticos y Ucrania en su esfera de influencia con el tratado de Brest Litov. Y no no fue la revolución , la revolución fue un revulsivo al principio pero la ofensiva Kerensky fracasó y Rusia ya tenia la guerra perdida, si los alemanes no llegan a tener prisa por reforzar el frente occidental podrían haber llegado aún más lejos.

Fue mucho más relevante la revolución en Alemania, con la segunda mayor flota del mundo intacta y paralizada por la revolución y los alemánes aun en Francia 

Se discute si la flota alemana era inferior a la de EEUU pero tampoco EEUU iba a traerla toda a Europa y me da la risa una batalla naval en igualdad de condiciones entre prusianos y yankis.

Sin una Alemania derrotada Con el apoyo alemán la guerra civil rusa la habrían ganado los zaristas y a saber que más se habria quedado Alemania Igual habría creado un estado alemán en Siberia Iran hubiese tenido más territorio... 

Una IA podría hacer una simulación de como habria sido el mundo sin la intervención de los EEUU en Europa.


----------



## Gotthard (20 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> argelia esta negiciando con italia aumentar la produiin con ellos y cortar el envio a españa



Alemania va a comprar toda la produccion de gas argelino menos el cacho que les dejara a suiza e italia y lo que revendera a sus satelites holandes, austriaco y checo.

El gasoducto que recorre toda la bota lo van a duplicar o triplicar en capacidad los ingenieros alemanes y holandeses en menos de un año.

Si a Argelia le quedaba algun remilgo, ya tienen excusa perfecta para romperle a Sanchez los contratos en la cara.

Mientras, nuestras plantas gasificadoras unicamente trataran el gas que nos vendan los americanos un 60% mas caro.

Todas las inversiones de los gasoductos con argelia y marruecos, donde hemos sido los que poniamos lo gordo, a tomar viento.

Gracias Pedro, salimos mas fuertes.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> La reconstrucción de todo lo destruido va a costar un pastizal.
> 
> Espero que Putin tenga un plan para sacar dinero de algún sitio para poder reconstruir todo lo que conquiste, si es que llega a ganar la guerra.
> 
> ...



Como se lo va a pagar? de esta manera que pongo abajo, con tranquilidad de conquistar toda Ucraina y dar seguridad a los chinos par sembrar esa zona comprada. ( mapa del 2013)....no sólo es una guerra contra Rusia por parte de USA.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Vamos a hacer una cosa, ésta es una guerra civil europea. Aunque todos prefiramos que gane uno y pierda otro, el que sea, vamos a dejarnos de alegrías por el tema. Esto no es un deporte, y para algunos parece que es como el fútbol para los que no les gusta el fútbol. La realidad es que está muriendo gente. Nuestra gente.
> 
> Nada que celebrar aquí. Gracias.



Ruina y muertos, muertos y ruina, es lo único que puede hacer esta "operación especial" algo inolvidable para Rusia y que le disuada de repetir futuras excursiones predatorias.

Esto es como el maleante que sólo entiende palos y cárcel.

Los soldaditos son los peones sacrificables de Putin.

Veremos hasta qué cifra.

Los únicos que iban desde el segundo inicial buscando decenas de miles de muertos y la desaparición del ejército ucraniano eran los follarrusos.

A mí que me registren.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> La reconstrucción de todo lo destruido va a costar un pastizal.
> 
> Espero que Putin tenga un plan para sacar dinero de algún sitio para poder reconstruir todo lo que conquiste, si es que llega a ganar la guerra.
> 
> ...




Te voy a contar un secreto :

Si el lobby de los constructores en España tuviese el poder , provocaría una guerra para destruir todas las urbanizaciones invendibles .

Lo que hacen el comercio mundial de diamantes es acaparar y esconder todos los diamantes que se extraen de las minas para que no caiga su valor que " técnicamente " es como si los destruyesen .

No te preocupen los edificios destruidos , paradójicamente es un revulsivo económico. 
Las ciudades destruidas durante la llamada segunda guerra mundial se levantaron de nuevo en muy poco tiempo y eso que no había materiales y tecnología como ahora. 

Incluso se permitieron el lujo de volver a construir los palacios exactamente iguales a como eran .


los edificios son sólo un ladrillo encima de otro , todo lo demás es especulación y saqueo de las poblaciones que son invadidas por estos genocidas .












Video: la impactante demolición de 15 rascacielos en simultáneo en China


Las enormes torres formaban parte de un megaproyecto urbanístico que nunca pudieron finalizar. Mirá las imágenes.Histórico: un grupo de científicos halló un nuevo estado de la materia




www.clarin.com


----------



## JOS1378 (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## arriondas (20 Mar 2022)

La jugada es clarísima. Quién no lo quiera ver... peor para él.


----------



## Zappa (20 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Mientras no se endeude más con los usureros de NY, cualquier otra opción será buena.



Es mejor no tener que pedir prestado nunca.

Ya conoces el dicho: _"Si prestas dinero a un amigo, te quedarás sin dinero y sin amigo"_

Xi no es amigo de nadie, y si Putin es el estadista por el que le tenía (tengo mis serias dudas de un tiempo a esta parte) debería saber que endeudarse con el amigo chino para reconstruir Ucrania es un MUY MAL NEGOCIO.

Pero malo, malo, malo. Ucrania tiene potencial agrícola, si. Pero es que a Rusia LE SOBRA TIERRA que podría empezar a cultivar masivamente a partir de ya.

¿Qué cojones va a ganar, exactamente? ¿Un país arrasado? ¿El orgullo de haberle plantado cara a Occidente?

Con el orgullo no se paga nada. Ni tampoco se come.
Sé que en el foro no gusta este pensamiento, pero es la puta verdad.

Está claro que tras esto, el orden imperante se viene abajo, pero, ¿ha valorado Putin REALMENTE en lo que se está metiendo?

Yo sigo sin entender la estrategia de tener el ejército casi un mes cepillándose el país que intentas "liberar". Si la operación hubiera sido rápida, SÓLO en Donbass y con una oferta de paz generosa para Ucrania (a ser posible sin meter a la OTAN de por medio), sería de 11/10.

Pero esto me parece un bochinche de tres pares de cojones, en el que ya solo van a ganar los BUITRES que estén sobrevolando la carroña. Léase en este caso EEUU y China.

La carroña somos Europa y Rusia.

Creo que nos la han jugado los "amigos" de ambos bandos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

Envían fotos del frente.
Hay una rendición masiva del ejército ucraniano en la región de Kopylov de la región de Kiev.
Según los que se rindieron, el comando de la 14° brigada de fusileros de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania está desmoralizado y confundido. Los militares están abandonando sus posiciones.

Por todos los medios están buscando una salida a las tropas rusas y deciden rendirse y cooperar con las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.



Spoiler: Prisioneros


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Mig29 dijo:


> Por cierto, una pregunta para todos los judios que van contra Rusia y “apoyan” a Ucrania, qué opináis de esto?
> 
> UAV Ruso Forpost haciendo estragos entre las fuerzas ucranianas, ya sea mediante ataques con misiles o dirigiendo a la artillería.
> Este cacharro es una valiente del IAI Searcher israelí, fabricado bajo licencia en Rusia, con amplio respaldo israelí tanto en su fabricación como en el entrenamiento de los pilotos y técnicos.
> Paralelamente, cada vez hay más vídeos también de drones suicidas rusos, desarrollados con asistencia israelí.



Israel está dividida en el asunto.

Por ciervo, ud se hace llamar Mig, es follarrusos y exhibe una foto de la División Azul...

Es ud gilipollas, incoherente o las dos cosas?


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (20 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Pero si esto es muy fácil de parar.
> 
> El ejercito invasor de Ucrania solo tiene que retirarse. Y se acabó la carnicería.
> 
> ...



No se discute lo que no se dice


----------



## JOS1378 (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zappa (20 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Le aseguro que en mejores manos, no va a estar, el modelo chino se va a imponer en el mundo, los veo exportando equipos de gobierno para una correcta gobernación.



No dudo que una síntesis de ambos modelos es posiblemente el futuro, pero de momento, está muy mal la cosa.

Creo más factible que acabemos a hostia limpia, pero quizás...

*"No confía en mi, ¿verdad? No le culpo. Si, como esperamos, está por nacer un mundo nuevo, puede que nuestra generación tenga su peor época viviendo en él."*

¿Usted es trekkie, verdad?


----------



## JOS1378 (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

En Nikolaev, el comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania colocó posiciones de defensa aérea en la margen derecha al norte del Joyful Garden.

Sorprendentemente, las defensas antiaéreas se instalaron en el lugar más visible, justo sobre los restos de los antiguos reductos defensivos. Desde ellos, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentan disparar contra los aviones de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusa
#Nikolaev, Ucrani
@ryba



ras.bar


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## bigmaller (20 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> La reconstrucción de todo lo destruido va a costar un pastizal.
> 
> Espero que Putin tenga un plan para sacar dinero de algún sitio para poder reconstruir todo lo que conquiste, si es que llega a ganar la guerra.
> 
> ...



Siempre lo podra devolver. Rusia es rica.


----------



## Araco (20 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>









El retorno de la picota. Esta Neo Edad Media esta pegando duro. Solo la nobleza dispondrá de coche/caballo para asuntos no relacionados con el trabajo, no se puede viajar fuera del municipio por peligro de virus/monstruos/maleantes, te pueden asaltar en cualquier momento, los moros vuelven a ocupar España, las hordas asiáticas otra vez penetrando en la Europa Oriental, los mahometanos se ven como nuestros hermanos como diría el obispo Oppas, la sociedad es culpable de los actos cometidos por los criminales (principio del alma común de Averroes por el cual se expulso a los judios), etc. Cuanto progreso.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _La guerra moderna se basa en las armas combinadas. Los tanques, la infantería, los helicópteros, la artillería, etc. son vulnerables si se emplean por sí solos. Utilizándolos juntos es como se mitigan sus vulnerabilidades. Hay una razón por la que los tanques están desempeñando un papel clave en Mariupol ahora mismo_



todavía nadie me ha explicado por qué el coronavirus no se ha usado como arma biológica en esta guerra. 

Es una muestra de que tragáis con el relato como el resto de la borregada. 

Burbuja está cayendo en el mismo error del " sologripismo "


----------



## JOS1378 (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zhukov (20 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Los eslavos sí son europeos, y muchos pibes que están muriendo lo son. Que palmen chechenos, sirios o tayikos me da igual... Mentira, me alegro de que mueran churkas, mientras más mejor. Que palmen chavales de Smolensk o Vologda a los que les ha tocado esto, con todos sus sueños de una vida normal, como cualquiera de los nuestros, no me alegra.
> 
> Si os hace felices a alguno, pues ok.



A ver. Los soldados del ejército ruso son voluntarios. Como los de las milicias. Y estos últimos defienden su casa y su familia. No se ha aplicado la movilización obligatoria en Donbass más que para servicios de retaguardia, pero igual daría. Si no te defiendes, no puedes esperar que otros lo hagan por ti.

Los soldados ucranianos son voluntarios también. Han escogido la guerra y la tendrán. Son cómplices y verdugos de un régimen asesino y genocida. Ninguna pena me da que los maten. Sobre todo si son ucranianos del Oeste.

Se puede, y se da cuartel a los pobres desgraciados que se han alistado sólo para poder comer. Siguen siendo gente de baja catadura moral, pero hay una diferencia enorme entre uno en servicios de retaguardia y un paramilitar de la Guardia Nacional que disfruta matando y torturando.

También dan pena los soldados alistados a la fuerza, sobre todo porque muchos son pro-rusos y los está enviando el régimen como carne de cañón como en 2014.

Lo de ser europeos.. también eran europeos los alemanes nazis y no digo más.

No es que me haga feliz, pero sí me da una gran satisfacción que paguen con su vida sus crímenes. A los paramilitares no se les da cuartel. A los soldados regulares que se empeñan en luchar, tampoco. No se lo merecen y son igual de nazis y asesinos que las demás bandas armadas. Las cosas como son.

Y yo desde la perspectiva de un ruso, sólo puedo sentir odio por los ucranianos del oeste. Los de Galitzia y Volinia. No son un pueblo hermano, son la chusma campesina que jamás ha creado nada ni ha hecho nada aparte de criar cerdos. No tienen historia ni nada de lo que sentirse orgullosos. Son sencillamente eternos perdedores de guerras civiles y traidores que se aliaron con el invasor nazi. La estirpe de Caín y de Judas. Son una aberración, un cáncer en el cuerpo de la nación rusa, como los etarras.

Esta gente de mierda no es europea ni cristiana. Ni los _ustachas _croatas, ni los _chetniks _serbios, ni los _jobbik _húngaros. Yo no quiero tener nada que ver con nazis de ninguna clase. Hay una línea que no se puede cruzar, la de matar a la gente simplemente por lo que son, no por lo que hacen.

Esta guerra es la demostración del daño que pueden hacer cuando tienen poder y armas. Espero que la guerra se lleve a cabo hasta sus últimas consecuencias y se arrase la Ucrania del Oeste como pretendían hacer ellos con Donbass. Cada ucraniano nacionalista muerto es un traidor y un enemigo menos. Espero que huyan cuantos más mejor al Oeste para poder reconstruir la Pequeña Rusia sin ellos, para romper el ciclo y que estos traidores jamás vuelvan a tener el número y la fuerza para ser una amenaza para Rusia.

Quizá se deje un Banderastan al oeste con esas dos regiones, Galicia y Volinia, como prisión para tener aislados y contenidos a esos maníacos. No es la solución mejor, pero sí aceptable. Es la receta para tener otra Franja de Gaza, u otra guerra en otra generación.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Mar 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa…
*MOSCÚ, 20 de marzo - RIA Novosti.* Los guardias rusos cruzaron con éxito el río en las afueras de la ciudad de Izyum, cerca de Kharkiv, y capturaron a varios líderes de nacionalistas ucranianos, según el comunicado de prensa del departamento.
"Durante la batalla, pudieron expandir la cabeza de puente, así como capturar a varios líderes de formaciones nacionalistas y cómplices de la SBU, confiscando documentos importantes. Gracias a las acciones competentes de las fuerzas especiales de Rosgvardia, fue posible repeler los ataques y mantener la cabeza de puente, realizar la tarea más difícil y, al mismo tiempo, salvar las vidas de soldados y oficiales", dice el mensaje.


https://ria.ru/20220320/rosgvardiya-1779132006.html


----------



## pepetemete (20 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Por si queréis firmar... yo ya lo he hecho:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



    

De verdad que no os meto en el ignore por el juego que dáis...y la pena 
Charos y manginas todos a una a pedir que juzguen a Putin esos tribunales de palo con jueces chupapollas del globalismo

Iros a cagar.


----------



## JOS1378 (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

Entre las armas suministradas a Ucrania se encuentran los rifles estadounidenses M14 fabricados en la década de 1950. Probablemente fueron suministrados por los países bálticos.


----------



## Zappa (20 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Siempre lo podra devolver. Rusia es rica.



En tierra y recursos naturales, si.

Pero no poder pagar el crédito conllevaría que China se quedaría con los yacimientos para su exclusiva explotación.

África ya sabe qué pasa cuando no devuelves el dinero a los chinos, y es que se quedan con lo que tenga valor en el país para su explotación.

Al menos no te invaden por las armas, son más sibilinos.

Te dan la soga con la que tu mismo te acabas ahorcando.

Como hemos hecho en occidente con la deslocalización de la producción industrial y mira lo bien que nos va ahora.


----------



## Pat (20 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Estos no van a estar fuera de la UE más de 10 años, y si no al tiempo.





*Predicción aportada por el mismo quien decía que Brexit era un farol y el UK nunca iba salir del EU.*



Que poco conoces el EU; para entrar en el EU hay negociaciones que duran una década; Y esta década de negociaciones solo empieza una vez todo lo países Europeas, sin ninguna excepción, han aprobado aceptar el UK de nuevo en el EU; personalmente yo no veo ni Bruselas o los países del EU aceptando el UK de nuevo en el EU a menos que hay una mayoría aplastante en una referéndum en el UK , como mínimo 2/3. Sospecho que el EU insistiera que los votantes deberán saber que el € y Schengen será obligatorio como cualquier acuerdo aprobado del EU, eg unas fuerzas armados del EU……

Por otro parte, en el UK pasara lo mismo que con Islandia, hay elecciones dentro del país y entro otro gobierno que cancelo los negociaciones con el EU. y esto teniendo en cuenta que Islandia era socio del EEA/EFTA, lo que implica que muchas de las normativas Europeas ya estaban en vigor en Islandia.



*No hay la más mínima posibilidad que el UK vuelve al EU.*

Lo máximo que se puede esperar es ver algún intento de un futuro gobierno Laborista/Liberal demócrata hacer que el UK forma parte del EEA, pero hasta esto será dudoso dado que el UK ya ha firmado varios acuerdos con otros países y estos deberán ser renegociados, el opción EEA quedara totalmente descartado si el UK forma parte del acuerdo de libre comercio del pacifico.



PD

El opción EEA habrá sido una opción cuando se salió del EU, pero los pro Europeas Británicas descartaron aceptar el resultado del referéndum y en vez de trabajar para el relación futuro UK/EU se empeñó en intentar revocar el resultado del referéndum. La opción de entrar en el EEA/EFTA ya ha pasado y ya no interesa a nadie.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (20 Mar 2022)

Tras más de una semana de estar rodeada las milicias pro rusas son incapaces de controlar Mariupol. Aquí vemos un nuevo vídeo de combate de un BTR-4 del batallón Azov que carga directamente y a lo kamikaze contra posiciones por rusas en la ciudad. Primero carga contra lo que parece un BTR-82 con el arma principal de 20 mm y luego hace lo propio contra lo que parece un T-72 destrozando la armadura reactiva explosiva, se puede ver como esos paneles vuelan en pedazos. También se ve infantería apoyando el ataque.

Putin ha hecho una apuesta muy fuerte invadiendo Ucrania, si las cosas salen mal y la ocupación acaba en desastre la situación se lo puede llevar por delante fácilmente, puede ser su final De momentos las 300 KIA´s diarias que dan algunos medios de ser ciertas son una auténtica locura insostenible. Parece que los soldados rusos tenían incluso los uniformes de gala para el desfile de la vitoria en Kiev que esperaban realizar en unos pocos días.

En el norte la situación de los rusos es aún mucho peor, la definiría como calamidad. Aquí dejo el vídeo para que se inspiren los creadores de videojuegos.





Otro puesto avanzado ruso es impactado directamente por la artillería de los ucranianos, se pueden verlos impactos a vista de dron. El segundo impacto cae en el medio de unos camiones de transporte de armamento destrozándolos.




Más armamento de los rusos destrozado/capturado. La localización es desconocida.




Otro ambush a una columna rusa el norte de Kiev a vista de dron. No se si atacan con IED´s o artillería, en cualquier caso el ambush parece exitoso.





Un nuevo ataque con ATGM´s tipo Sutgna ucranianos contra un par de vehículos rusos. El primer vehículo golpeado parece un camión de logísitca, le da de lleno. Las rutas de aprovisionamiento de los rusos están siendo diezmadas.





Esta es la situación actual en Mykolaiv y en el resto del país según los ucranianos.


----------



## bigmaller (20 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Meten 200.000 soldados y su maquinaria bélica contra Ucrania pero los malos son los ucranianos porque amarran a un poste...
> 
> Disonancia cognitiva es quedarse corto...
> 
> ...



Ukranianos matando y bejando a Ukranianos. Ewo es lo que no quieres ver...

Eso es lo que te desmonta el chiringuito que oos habeis montado.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (20 Mar 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


>



919 Vladimiro el Grande (eslavo -ruso) Rus de Kiev
1011 Vladimiro el Grande (eslavo -ruso) Rus de Kiev
1070 Sviatopolk I Vladímirovich (eslavo de madre griega) Rus de Kiev
1108 fundada por el nieto del príncipe de Cherníhiv Sviatoslav II de Kiev (eslavo -.ruso)

Vaya cartel tan cutre viene a decir que Kiev pertenece a Rusia, en España Toledo fue la capital hasta 1506 y el reconocimiento como capital no llego a Madrid hasta el año 1606


----------



## El Promotor (20 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> @El Promotor
> 
> ¿No te gusta la casquería y la carroña?...toma, te invito a una ración...




Es lo que tiene esta guerra de invasión en la que se ha embarcado Putin...



Broootaaal.






@indigente @Ernesto o lo otro @keylargof @elena francis @HDR @bigmaller @delhierro @Tierra Azul @Casino @Alvin Red @alas97 @Decimus @vladimirovich @gabinop @Hrodrich @SUEVO @BeninExpress @IsabelloMendaz @kelden @Castellano @Fígaro @txusky_g


----------



## JOS1378 (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Ucrania está marcando el camino para el resto de los países europeos como lo marcó Wuhan con el coronavirus.
> 
> Es el gran reseteo, la implantación de la agenda 2030, con China y Rusia como principales actores y Biden como actor secundario que para eso es vasallo de los chinos.
> 
> ...



Es la caída de Roma, que al fin de cuentas es lo que es en realidad "occidente".


----------



## vettonio (20 Mar 2022)

Spriter

Dergachi, Kharkiv region 

Es la fase propulsora que se separa de la explosiva en su trayectoria.


----------



## Treefrog (20 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La jugada es clarísima. Quién no lo quiera ver... peor para él.



Si veo de que lado está la basura verde de Cem Özdemir y su partido "verde" , automáticamente sé que el lado menos malo (que no correcto) es el lado opuesto.

El servicio de los "verdes" a USA y sus políticas, merece la medalla al mérito del complejo militar-industrial-financiero


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (20 Mar 2022)

Araco dijo:


> El retorno de la picota. Esta Neo Edad Media esta pegando duro. Solo la nobleza dispondrá de coche/caballo para asuntos no relacionados con el trabajo, no se puede viajar fuera del municipio por peligro de virus/monstruos/maleantes, te pueden asaltar en cualquier momento, los moros vuelven a ocupar España, las hordas asiáticas otra vez penetrando en la Europa Oriental, los mahometanos se ven como nuestros hermanos como diría el obispo Oppas, la sociedad es culpable de los actos cometidos por los criminales (principio del alma común de Averroes por el cual se expulso a los judios), etc. Cuanto progreso.




Se acaba la energía abundante y barata, se veía venir.


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Es mejor no tener que pedir prestado nunca.
> 
> Ya conoces el dicho: _"Si prestas dinero a un amigo, te quedarás sin dinero y sin amigo"_
> 
> ...



Rusia produce Petroleo (2º), Cobre (7º), Oro (4º), Plata (5º), Plomo (7º), Hierro (5º), con una deuda del 17% sobre PIB.




Y dices que con qué pagará?. Lo que yo me pregunto es con qué vamos a pagar nosotros nuestra ruina, no los rusos su guerra.


----------



## ZHU DE (20 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> No dudo que una síntesis de ambos modelos es posiblemente el futuro, pero de momento, está muy mal la cosa.
> 
> Creo más factible que acabemos a hostia limpia, pero quizás...
> 
> ...


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Con esa fuerza aérea (la rusa), y los obuses moviéndose a campo abierto, es increíble, inenarrable.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Siempre lo podra devolver. Rusia es rica.



Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## JOS1378 (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## kikepm (20 Mar 2022)

el ejpertoc dijo:


> Tres cosmonautas rusos llegan a la Estación Espacial Internacional vestidos con los colores de Ucrania



Esta basura desinformativa no debería entrar en el hilo, solo hace perder el tiempo, una vez se lee la noticia se ve que la realidad tiene poco, o nada, que ver con el titular.

Por favor, filtremos la información para evitar tener que perder el tiempo, ya que el hilo avanza a una velocidad que es casi imposible de seguir.


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

ourensanoparavercing dijo:


> Si rebobinamos, y la EEUU y EU desisten de apoyar la entrada de Ucrania en la OTAN, ahora Rusia estaría vendiéndonos barato el gas a través del Nordstream 2 y además de por el resto de gaseoductos.
> El culpable no es Putin ni Rusia.
> A nuestros socios del Deep state Usano no le interesaba y ahora vamos a la mierda y cuesta abajo.



La única ventaja de esto es que ahora somos conscientes de que nos odian a aquellos que hemos estado alimentando economica, industrial y tecnológicamente: árabes, ameriindios, chinos, indios, rusos, etc. Desprecian la democracia, envidian nuestra forma de vida y desean destruirnos por eso.


----------



## Zappa (20 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Es de esta película lo que le he citado:



Donde hacen la paz con los enemigos eternos.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (20 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Lamentables siervos del régimen borbonico plutopartidocrático ilegítimo y usurpador antiespañol.


----------



## ourensanoparavercing (20 Mar 2022)

Vamos a pasar hasta hambre por apoyar a EEUU metiendo a la OTAN en Ucrania.
Y ahora, Putin malo.

Y con todo lo que se nos viene, incluyendo tema Argelia, la gente insiste, Rusia mala, mandar armas, que si mercenarios, que si ...

Cuando un tonto coge una linde, la linde acaba y el tonto sigue


----------



## bigmaller (20 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> En tierra y recursos naturales, si.
> 
> Pero no poder pagar el crédito conllevaría que China se quedaría con los yacimientos para su exclusiva explotación.
> 
> ...



China no quiere papelitos. De eso tiene hasta artar


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

La base con mercenarios extranjeros destruida por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas por un ataque con misiles, resultó ser el centro de la base de los combatientes desplegados en Rumania.

Hoy, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso anunció que el ejército ruso liquidó el centro de entrenamiento para las fuerzas de operaciones especiales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, donde se encontraban los mercenarios extranjeros llegados. Como resultado de un ataque con misiles en el centro, según la agencia, más de 100 militares murieron.

Este centro es la base misma a la que la OTAN ha estado transfiriendo fuerzas especiales y PMC desde Rumania desde principios de marzo, habiendo formado un corredor aéreo especial para esto


----------



## JOS1378 (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## mazuste (20 Mar 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> Vuelvo a citarte para traer a colación el magnífico artículo que publica Juan Manuel de Prada en XL Semanal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, hace lo que dice: escurrir el bulto con mucho circunloquio para hacer como que se moja,
pero tiene que reprimirse porque ya sabe quelo que le espera es la irrelevancia y la oscuridad.

En la desinformación como arma de destrucción de masas, si no hay educación política estás frito,
porque han conseguido que te creas todo lo falso y aceptas obedecer y no pensar. Es Europa así.


----------



## Discordante (20 Mar 2022)

Autenticos genios. ¿Veis las respuestas al tweet de Iceta?

Movimiento genial. Ceder el Sahara a cambio de Ceuta, Melilla y Canarias, estrategas genios... ¿Acaso esos territorios eran marroquies y yo no me habia enterado y nos los van a ceder?

Cede algo sobre lo que tienes derecho internacional a cambio de algo que ya tienes y es indiscutiblemente tuyo...

Lo grave no es el gobierno de subnormales, que seamos la putita de la UE y de EEUU (porque asi lo quieren, se les puede decir que no pero para eso hay que estar dispuesto a aceptar que son unos jodidos inutiles y el socialismo una imposibilidad) ni nada de eso. Lo grave es que la gente en general es retrasada mental.


----------



## Impresionante (20 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> ¿Porque se han metido esos paises en la OTAN?
> 
> Venga por favor que esto ya es el dia de la marmota. Cada uno mira por sus intereses y se monta la pelicula a su gusto y no hay buenos ni malos en ese aspecto. Todos tienen sus razones y a su vez las razones del resto se realimentan.
> 
> ...



Jajaja

Ellos se meten en la OTAN porque Rusia es mala aunque Rusia no haya hecho nada en la frontera de su país desde hace ni se sabe cuántos años.

De hecho se ha permitido eliminar el lastre que significaba la Unión de repúblicas socialistas soviéticas en un claro avance en una dirección que teóricamente debería agradar a Occidente.

Pero no había que consolidar la confrontación fronteriza ampliando los países dentro de la OTAN de una forma exponencial.

Kaliningrado?

Venga coño, también cuéntame lo de los reyes godos, no te jode!

Está segunda guerra mundial según reparto del mundo así se decidió entre los ganadores de la segunda guerra mundial así fue no hay que darle más vueltas de hecho Rusia tiene derecho a veto en el consejo permanente de Naciones Unidas y por lo tanto querer pintar otro mundo pasa por un requilibrium de fuerzas nuevo.

Cuando una superpotencia como Estados Unidos toca los cojones a otras superpotencia como Rusia se generan conflictos problemas y tensiones.

Estados Unidos por medio de la OTAN lleva tocando los cojones reiteradamente a Rusia. Además fuera de su territorio. Además aberraciones tremendas cómo puedo aser las armas de destrucción masiva de Irak. Pero ellos nada por la gracia de Dios...

Y rusia cómo es una superpotencia pues ha dicho hasta que hemos llegado es facilito de entender yo creo que si quieres te lo pinto pero el esquema es clarito


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (20 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La única ventaja de esto es que ahora somos conscientes de que nos odian a aquellos que hemos estado alimentando economica, industrial y tecnológicamente: árabes, ameriindios, chinos, indios, rusos, etc. Desprecian la democracia, envidian nuestra forma de vida y desean destruirnos por eso.



Que democracia? La del régimen borbonico plutopartidocrático usurpador que padecemos?

Menos chistes.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Ukranianos matando y bejando a Ukranianos. Ewo es lo que no quieres ver...
> 
> Eso es lo que te desmonta el chiringuito que oos habeis montado.



Ucranianos dando su merecido a colaboracionistas.
Poco me parece, como dice aquél.


----------



## elena francis (20 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Es lo que tienen esta guerra de invasión en la que se ha embarcado Putin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Putin acabará mal con todo esta mierda...


----------



## bigmaller (20 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Es lo que tienen esta guerra de invasión en la que se ha embarcado Putin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Papelitos verdes y tweeter vs la realidad


----------



## bigmaller (20 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja



Pareces inteligente


----------



## Von Rudel (20 Mar 2022)

Bombardeo criminal Ruso sobre Ucrania




Perdon me equivoque es un ataque quirúrgico sobre Irak.


----------



## Republicano (20 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Pues si Rusia ha montado esto por miedo a que Ucrania le ataque (un pais infiniamente mas debil militarmente) que crees que sentiria Polonia compartiendo frontera directa con Rusia de mas de 400km. Si Kaliningrado tiene una frontera de unos 90km y Rusia tiene alli mas de 150.000 soldados.
> 
> Ponte en el lugar de Polonia.
> 
> De todos modos expansionismo es otra cosa. No veo ningun pais europeo que haya ganado terreno en direccion este mediante acciones militares...



Vamos a ver, si Ucrania entra en la OTAN podría intentar recuperar Crimea, que Rusia considera ruso, por lo cual Rusia atacaría a Ucrania y se liaria una guerra OTAN Rusia, que eso sí que se montaría bien parda.


----------



## bigmaller (20 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Ucranianos dando su merecido a colaboracionistas.
> Poco me parece, como dice aquél.



Pues eso. Ahí esta la diferencia entre las democracias proeuropeas y las hordas....

Te describes perfectamente.


----------



## vettonio (20 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> donde podria ver una recopilación de estos videos?




En twitter en:


Juan Sinmiedo
@Youblacksoul
l


----------



## Zappa (20 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Rusia produce Petroleo (2º), Cobre (7º), Oro (4º), Plata (5º), Plomo (7º), Hierro (5º), con una deuda del 17% sobre PIB.
> Ver archivo adjunto 991441
> 
> 
> ...



Las guerras son muy caras, y las sanciones deben haber hecho una cierta cantidad de daño.

Ya dije que los más jodidos sin duda somos los europeos, pero no tengo claro que Rusia vaya a salir beneficiada, EN LO ECONÓMICO (quizás si en lo militar, y en el orgullo nacional) de todo esto.

El NordStream2 es lo que ellos realmente querían, y habría sido mucho mejor para todos.

Pero habrá que verlo.

De momento, la impresora sigue haciendo BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.

Y los papeles verdes hiperinflacionados se aceptan como moneda de cambio.

Mientras que eso no cambie... (y puede que lo veamos, pero de momento no ha pasado)


----------



## JOS1378 (20 Mar 2022)

dentro de poco aparecera en su casita del centro de Londres tomando el te de las cinco


----------



## NEKRO (20 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Entre las armas suministradas a Ucrania se encuentran los rifles estadounidenses M14 fabricados en la década de 1950. Probablemente fueron suministrados por los países bálticos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 991436



Es una arma cojonuda con un calibre potente, ideal para espacios abiertos.


----------



## bigmaller (20 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Bombardeo criminal Ruso sobre Ucrania
> Ver archivo adjunto 991452
> 
> 
> ...



Es un montaje al parecer sobre gaza.


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


>



Una tontería, si quieres ponemos fotos de Cartagena del año 200 AC y lo que habría aquel entonces por Madrid.


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa habló sobre otras tres hazañas del ejército ruso en Ucrania.

Igor Guralev, comandante adjunto del batallón, con combatientes llevaron más de diez piezas de equipo, incluido un vehículo cerrado de comunicaciones por satélite, desde un hangar en llamas y bombardeado en uno de los aeródromos. Nadie resultó herido.

El comandante del batallón de fusileros motorizados, Derenik Temirkhanov, durante la liberación del asentamiento, organizó ataques simultáneos contra el enemigo desde el frente y los flancos. Durante la batalla de cuatro horas, fueron destruidas hasta diez unidades de vehículos blindados enemigos y unos 100 nacionalistas.

Aleksey Konovalenko, operador de un pelotón de misiles guiados antitanque, fue el primero en descubrir una columna de vehículos blindados enemigos. Konovalenko logró noquear personalmente a tres tanques nacionalistas. Unos días después, su batería fue atacada nuevamente: durante la batalla, se destruyeron dos puestos de tiro, un punto fuerte, cuatro vehículos blindados y 16 nacionalistas.


----------



## Zappa (20 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> China no quiere papelitos. De eso tiene hasta artar



Mala idea pagar con recursos o tierra.
Muy, muy, muy mala idea.


----------



## bigmaller (20 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


> dentro de poco aparecera en su casita del centro de Londres tomando el te de las cinco



Guaido 2.0


----------



## Egam (20 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Mami, acabo de ver el primer misil hipersónico, pasando a Match 10 y rodeado de una nube de plasma !!
> 
> No quiero ni pensar en la cara de _Oh My God_ de más de un militar norteamericano al ver ese vídeo.
> 
> ...



La verdad es que es un arma espectacular.
Creo que mas de uno ha tenido un "oh shit!" moment.: Avantgard, Khinzal, poseidon, S550...
Estan min a dos anos de desarrollar algo parecido... Y no tendran accesso a materias primas base como titanium...


----------



## Pat (20 Mar 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 989371
> 
> 
> [Forwarded from Malek dudakov]
> ...



El UK tiene enormes reservas de gas en el mar del Norte, también tiene el opción de “Fracking” el situación energético del UK es de lo mas favorable comparado con los países del EU. a esto hay que sumir lo invertido en las molinas de viento en el mar del Norte.

inflación en el UK, si es fuerte, pero que tal en España, el aceite de girasol ha ido desde 1€ a 3.5€. la gran diferencia es que en el UK el Banco de Inglaterra puede subir intereses y devaluar el £. España no tienie moneda y no controla los intereses…. Solo vos queda recortar los gastos, pensiones, Sanidad y educación.

En cuanto al “Poder Blando” del UK, el UK ha demostrado su capacidad de reacción con CoVid 19 y el envió de armas a Ucrania…. El Eu se quedo con su burocracia , Alemania aun no ha entregado nada de los armas prometido a Ucrania


----------



## Burbujo II (20 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Papelitos verdes y tweeter vs la realidad



Las fisuras sin plan siguen su curso.



Da igual, los rusos son un puelo feroz acostumbrado a los palos, después de estar sin comer tres días grabarán los exámenes en los pupitres con su propia sangre.

Estamos perdidos.


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Uno de los elementos mas fascinantes de esta guerra es la increible capacidad del departamento de psicologia de la CIA.
> 
> Por que para conseguir que tu enemigo haga el plan que tu quieres que haga y garantice su autodestruccion no basta con tener a varios generales rusos en nomina.
> 
> ...



Hay dos claros ganadores de esto: China y EEUU. Pero es que lo paradójico es que EEUU está poniendo a cada cual donde quiere exactamente tenerlo:

Rusia de archienemigo.
Europa sometida.
China en la mirilla para el siguiente disparo.
Las sorpresas, pero que sin duda van a la lista negra de donde las dan las toman:

Arabes.
India.


----------



## ZHU DE (20 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Es de esta película lo que le he citado:
> 
> 
> 
> Donde hacen la paz con los enemigos eternos.



Los Klingons eran un Pueblo donde el honor era su máxima aspiración, compararlos con los Bastardos es insultarlos, K'plah.


----------



## paconan (20 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Es mejor no tener que pedir prestado nunca.
> 
> Ya conoces el dicho: _"Si prestas dinero a un amigo, te quedarás sin dinero y sin amigo"_
> 
> ...



Otros que sacan tajada , compran petróleo mas barato y se aseguran inversiones japonesas
Todo un "hexito", en Europa ya se hablaba de formar un ejercito propio europedo , apartarse de la otan y ahora paises como Suecia y Finlandia estan tanteando la entrada y el riesgo que eso supone

India cambia sutilmente su postura sobre la crisis de Ucrania y se une a Japón para evaluar "implicaciones más amplias" en el Indo-Pacífico

Cuando Modi recibió a Kishida para una cumbre en Nueva Delhi, el nuevo primer ministro japonés anunció el nuevo objetivo de Tokio para invertir 5 billones de JPY ($ 42 mil millones o Rs 3,2 lakh crore) en India durante los próximos cinco años. 









India subtly changes stance on Ukraine crisis, joins Japan to assess 'broader implications' in Indo-Pacific


India on Saturday signalled a subtle change in its stand on Russia’s military operations in Ukraine, as Prime Minister Narendra Modi joined his Japanese counterpart Fumio Kishida in assessing “broader implications” of the conflict, particularly in the Indo-Pacific region — the scene of growing...




www.deccanherald.com


----------



## Discordante (20 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Mala idea pagar con recursos o tierra.
> Muy, muy, muy mala idea.



Sinceramente creo que estas perdiendo el tiempo. No hacen analisis racionales.

La jugada Rusa actual* es un suicidio. Si europa lo va a pasar mal Rusia va a caer a niveles de economia de la epoca de la caida de la URSS.

Si ademas dedican los pocos recursos economicos (en este foro la gente se cree que tener oro o petroleo bajo el suelo es un recurso economico pero no lo es) que tienen a la industria militar (lo mismo que hizo la URSS en los 70 y 80) cada vez se quedara mas atras.

Si terminan teniendo solo 1 mercado y cuarto (China y la India) van a ser literalmente saqueados vivos y ademas pagados en nada (si los papelitos verdes valen poco los papelitos Chinos e Indios (que ni ellos quieren) no se hacen una idea).

Esta guerra va a suponer la caida a los infiernos de Rusia y el retroceso de Europa a una situacion aun peor que la de 2008.

*Si la jugada hubiera sido el ataque relampago de los primeros 3 dias y negociar tendria un pase.


----------



## El Promotor (20 Mar 2022)

Más madres rusas que se van a llevar una gran alegría cuando se enteren de que sus hijos han muerto para poder poner en práctica el magistral plan de Putin en Ucrania.



Uff.






@Zappa @delhierro @Billy Ray @Burbujo II @keylargof @bigmaller @Alvin Red @Nico @Ernesto o lo otro @Indignado @elena francis @FernandoIII @Decimus @Zhukov @Dr Polux @kelden @dabuti @Ratona001 @Fígaro @Decipher @Castellano @Guanotopía


----------



## FernandoIII (20 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Más madres rusas que se van a llevar una gran alegría cuando se enteren de que sus hijos han muerto para poder poner en práctica el magistral plan de Putin en Ucrania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todo va según el plan. Impresionante


----------



## bigmaller (20 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Las fisuras sin plan siguen su curso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta gente pasó en los 90 y 2000 lo que nosotros no hemos visto desde los 40.

Si tengo que firmar quien capitula antes lo tengo claro. Eso sí. Como nos lo disfracen nuestros amos en los DATOS de la massmierda.... Ahi me callo.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Bombardeo criminal Ruso sobre Ucrania
> Ver archivo adjunto 991452
> 
> 
> ...



Y el F15 de camuflaje europeo, te has lucido buscando, lol.


----------



## paconan (20 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Mala idea pagar con recursos o tierra.
> Muy, muy, muy mala idea.



A los chinos les interesan mas estas infraestructuras


----------



## kelden (20 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Tertulianos mamporreros a sueldo del gobierno que pasan de criticar a Rusia por invadir y bombardear a Ucrania, a defender el acuerdo a través del cual Marruecos puede invadir y bombardear a su gusto al pueblo saharaui y por el camino, *van llamando ultraderechistas a los camioneros que protestan porque les han arruinado sus negocios.* Eso es lo que podréis ver en televisión en cualquier momento, un día como hoy. A partir de esto, quien conecte con cualquiera de los principales canales de televisión, que lo haga bajo su responsabilidad, porque ya sabe que va a ver.



En este pais se ha votado durante 40 años neolib, es absurdo quejarse ahora de los resultados. Nadie les "ha arruinado" nada. Es lo que han votado siempre. Qué no sabían lo que votaban, que no comprendían las implicaciones? Que espabilen. Pero bueno ... conociéndolos seguro que la próxima votan a peor ...   Si, si .... puede ser peor aun ....


----------



## eltonelero (20 Mar 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Todo va según el plan. Impresionante



Como van los muertos ucras? esos tiktokean en twitter?


----------



## Torrente Ballester (20 Mar 2022)

*Yo no entiendo nada.*

Tenía que decirlo.


----------



## bigmaller (20 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Más madres rusas que se van a llevar una gran alegría cuando se enteren de que sus hijos han muerto para poder poner en práctica el magistral plan de Putin en Ucrania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si nos pusieramos a postear todos los trozos de militarea y nazis rusos que vemos en nuestros canales.. . ... La batalla propagandística en occidente esta perdida.

Pero la mayoria del mundo ve otra cosa. 

Por cierto. Marchas en contra de la OTAN e incluso prorusas en europa. 


A ver cuando las vemos en la massmierda. 

Bulgaria, grecia, italia, montenegro.. .


----------



## vettonio (20 Mar 2022)

Aviación rusa zona Marinka


----------



## clapham5 (20 Mar 2022)

Dice un refran chino : Quien caza dos conejos a la vez ...no caza ninguno
El primer " conejo " se llama Ucrania . El Zar , que es aspi , solo se esta centrando en Ucrania .
Cuando el " trabajo " este hecho se ocupara de otros asuntos . Sabe que tiene a Di-s de su lado . Alabado sea el Khinsal
Cada dia , por la morning ...tras hacerle el amor a la Kavayeva durante 45 minutos el Zar toma una ducha y desayuna . Luego se va a su oficina
y lee el parte de Guerra . Coge una calculadora " Elektronica MK-66 " y le dice al Shogu ...agrega 10 mil Km2 mas al bote ...
Cada general asesinado = 20 mil Km2 de territorio ukro . Luego le dan otra carpeta ( color mamoncillo) con la lista de los yates y mansiones que Occidente ha confiscado a sus amigos oligarcas ...El Zar otea la lista y saca su calculadora ...por cada yate = 2000 Km2 de territorio ukro
Prokhorov ...soy Vladimir , ya se que estas de bajon pero no te preocupes , acabo de ingresarte en cuenta 1/18 del Oblast de Zaporize . Dile a Abramovich que me llame , elmuy cabron ni me coge el telefono
Sois NAIVE . Es el momento . Putin se ha dado cuenta que sus reservas de divisas occidentales no valen nada . O si valen , pero su poder adquisitivo vale un 7 - 10 % menos por ano . Y ha decidido invertir ese dinero antes de que se " evapore " .
- Surkov ....sientate ahi . Dime ...en que puedo invertir 300 mil dolares . Es que del bitcoin no me fio con tanto tether suelto . Tienes una idea ?
- Compre Ucrania , Sr Presidente ...tiene centrales nucleares , agua , tierras fertiles , fabricas , mujeres hermosas ...
- Yo habia pensado en comprar la Isla de Pinos ...pero Raul Castro pide demasiado . Pero Ucrania ? No creo que los yankees la vendan
- Invadidla Senor ...le confiscaran las reservas , pero igualmente si no las invierte , las pierde ....
- Que idea mas buena Surkov . Hazme un analisis para manana ...
- Aqui esta . 
- Joder Surkov ...que eficiencia . Tomate el dia libre 
- Gracias Sr presidente


----------



## FernandoIII (20 Mar 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Como van los muertos ucras? esos tiktokean en twitter?



Muriendo por su país con honra como héroes, a diferencia de los niñorrata de la HORDA que estaban haciendo la mili y les han mandado a ser masacrados para saciar el ego del KHAN


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Más madres rusas que se van a llevar una gran alegría cuando se enteren de que sus hijos han muerto para poder poner en práctica el magistral plan de Putin en Ucrania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y matando nazis, eso en la lápida da mucho caché.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (20 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Tu pones enlaces y manipulas los textos no me jodas.
> 
> "According to Dr. Nadia Nikitenko, a historian who has studied the cathedral for 30 years, the cathedral was founded in 1011, under the reign of Yaroslav's father, Grand Prince of Kievan Rus, Vladimir the Great. *This has been accepted by both UNESCO* and Ukraine, which officially celebrated the 1000th anniversary of the cathedral during 2011. "
> 
> ...



Aclarado QUÉ?...eso de "hasta ahí las similitudes" de donde se lo saca, ¿de la manga?...tenía el mismo número de cúpulas pero no se parecía en nada mas porque lo dice la fuente de Cibeles ...¿ acaso tiene ustec los planos de una iglesia de madera que no existe desde el siglo XI o los ha visto? ¿y si es así PORQUE NO PONE EL ENLACE?¿ ¿es hay que darle la razón porque ustec lo vale o qué?.

Y lo de "la opinión minoritaria" debe ser en Ucrania, con todo el nacionalismo anti ruso fanático que han inculcado a la población éstos años no me cabe duda que se habrá alterado y reescrito la historia a conveniencia como han hecho con los falsos necionalismos aquí en España ya conocemos la canción.

No sigo discutiendo sobre ésto porque no es el sitio adecuado, abra un hilo y ponga la planta y alzado de la antigua catedral de madera de Novgorod si tan bien la conoce que como historiador me interesan mucho éstas cosas...


----------



## rejon (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Son operaciones (quirúrgicas) especiales, nada parecido a una guerra, circulen.


----------



## Gotthard (20 Mar 2022)

Al ignore.


----------



## Discordante (20 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Aclarado QUÉ?...eso de "hasta ahí las similitudes" de donde se lo saca, ¿de la manga?...tenía el mismo número de cúpulas pero no se parecía en nada mas porque lo dice la fuente de Cibeles ...¿ acaso tiene ustec los planos de una iglesia de madera que no existe desde el siglo XI o los ha visto? ¿y si es así PORQUE NO PONE EL ENLACE?¿ ¿es hay que darle la razón porque ustec lo vale o qué?.
> 
> Y lo de "la opinión minoritaria" debe ser en Ucrania, con todo el nacionalismo anti ruso fanático que han inculcado a la población éstos años no me cabe duda que se habrá alterado y reescrito la historia a conveniencia como han hecho con los falsos necionalismos aquí en España, ya conocemos la canción.
> 
> No sigo discutiendo sobre ésto porque no es el sitio adecuado, abra un hilo y ponga la planta y el alzado de la antigua catedral de madera de Novgorod si tan bien la conoce que como historiador me interesan mucho éstas cosas...



Ponla tu que eres el que ha terminado admitiendo que la Catedral de Novgorod no es la base para la de Kiev y ha ido a buscarse esa iglesia que solo esta documentada (que como indicas no se sabe casi nada de ella y por tanto dificilmente se puede argumentar nada) como de madera y 13 cupulas para justificar, despues de cambiar la narrativa, su posicion poco firme al respecto.

Bastante tiempo he perdido respondiendo a su cambio de argumentacion continua. Mi parte ya estaba hecha en la primera respuesta. La catedral de Kiev es anterior a la de Novgorod. Es imposible que sea una copia, es su predecesora, y ademas es que ni siquiera son iguales. La de Novgorod se basa en la Hagia y la de Kiev solo parcialmente.


----------



## Vilux (20 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Las guerras son muy caras, y las sanciones deben haber hecho una cierta cantidad de daño.
> 
> Ya dije que los más jodidos sin duda somos los europeos, pero no tengo claro que Rusia vaya a salir beneficiada, EN LO ECONÓMICO (quizás si en lo militar, y en el orgullo nacional) de todo esto.
> 
> ...



Para Rusia las sanciones son una inversión. Ucrania es un pastelito demográfico y estratégico.

Para nosotros las sanciones son caos social, revoluciones y vuelta a la edad media.


----------



## rejon (20 Mar 2022)

Facebook incita a la violencia y se traduce en agresiones a personas que llevan viviendo fuera de Rusia hace años.


----------



## kelden (20 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Mami, acabo de ver el primer misil hipersónico, pasando a Match 10 y rodeado de una nube de plasma !!
> 
> No quiero ni pensar en la cara de _Oh My God_ de más de un militar norteamericano al ver ese vídeo.
> 
> ...




A ver .... ellos tienen cosas parecidas y no están lejos de hacerlas funcionar:









Boeing X-51 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Y si no, ya se las apañaran para robar los planos ....


----------



## xenofonte (20 Mar 2022)

Pues mucha pinta de naivisils no tienen....

Parecen los típicos que te encuentras desayunando un carajillo un domingo de caza


----------



## delhierro (20 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A ver .... ellos tienen cosas parecidas y no están lejos de hacerlas funcionar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los yanquis se mueven mejor en las guerras blandas que en las calientes. Necesitan su embajada abierta, lazos comerciales, ongs, "libertad de prensa", ahora estaran muy joddios cuando das el paso y bloqueas, la guerra blanda ya no es posible o al menos es mucho más dificil.


----------



## rejon (20 Mar 2022)

Sin comentarios;


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

La culpa por el fracaso de la integración de Rusia con "occidente" no es de EEUU, sino de la propia Rusia. La receta es muy sencilla: Hazte un país económicamente potente y lo demás está hecho. Si Rusia hubiera apostado a ser como Canada pero con 4 veces su población, pues eso, estaríamos hablando ahora mismo de una Rusia con un PIB de 6 billones, lo que la convertiría en la tercera potencia industrial del mundo, puesto al que "debería" aspirar a ser, pero no, corrupción, incompetenca, autoritarismo, militarismo, mamporrismo, falta de democracia, inversiones armamentísticas la dejan en un puesto similar al de Brasil en vez de Canada. 

No depdendía de si EEUU los metía o no en el club, dependían principalmente de si mismos. Otro ejemplo es Ucrania, ¿Cuál es el problema real de Ucrania?, pues sencillo, que en 30 años ha sido incapaz de transformarse en una nación democrática, así de sencillo. Cuando tú no eres capaz de solucionar tus propios problemas al final dependes de que te los solucionen de fuera, es la peor solución que puede tomar una nación.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Envían fotos del frente.
> Hay una rendición masiva del ejército ucraniano en la región de Kopylov de la región de Kiev.
> Según los que se rindieron, el comando de la 14° brigada de fusileros de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania está desmoralizado y confundido. Los militares están abandonando sus posiciones.
> 
> ...




BURBUJA siempre pica ! 

Los más tontos entre los tontos.


----------



## bigmaller (20 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Sinceramente creo que estas perdiendo el tiempo. No hacen analisis racionales.
> 
> La jugada Rusa actual* es un suicidio. Si europa lo va a pasar mal Rusia va a caer a niveles de economia de la epoca de la caida de la URSS.
> 
> ...



Pero no te das cuenta que occidente vive a base del valor de la puta moneda fiat y de su control sobre los paises con materias primas? 

Que esto no va de rusia y Ukrania. Esto va de la desconexion total del mundo real, materias primas y manufacturero del mundo financiero/especulativi occidental. 

China y rusia, para pelear en el mismo tablero con occidente necesitan jugar con cartas no marcadas o marcadas por ellos. Han dicho que no van a jugar con dolares que cuestan mucho ganar para que el oponente los cree de la nada.. . ..

El simple hecho de poder decir, porque sí, manu militari, que tus papelitos valen algo. De esto va la guerra. De nada más.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (20 Mar 2022)

Aquí tres reportajes de _Arte.Tv _sobre el Donbass y el conflicto con Ucrania.


Spoiler



*26.02.2022

Ucrania, hermanos y enemigos | ARTE.tv Documentales*


Spoiler







*09.03.2022

Donbás, tierra de separatistas | ARTE.tv Documentales*


Spoiler







*15.03.2022

Crónicas desde el Maidán, Ucrania | ARTE.tv Documentales*


Spoiler










Sobre los biolaboratorios.


Spoiler



*11.03.2022

Russia Alleges 'Bioweapons' Charge Against US Amidst The Ukraine War | The Debate With Arnab*


Spoiler







*17.03.2022

The latest on the peace talks & a debate over U.S. biolabs in Ukraine*


Spoiler







A partir del minuto 13 entrevista con la periodista búlgara Dilyana Gaytandzhieva.


Spoiler


----------



## ZHU DE (20 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Es de esta película lo que le he citado:
> 
> 
> 
> Donde hacen la paz con los enemigos eternos.



Los Klingons eran un Pueblo donde el honor era su máxima aspiración, compararlos con los Bastardos es insultarlos, K'plah.


----------



## delhierro (20 Mar 2022)

Otra cuenta de subnormal pagado o gratuito al ignore. Ejercito sovietico, en fin fuera.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>








El video viral de Vladimir Putin donde su mano traspasa un micrófono: Así se demostró que solo fue una confusión | Internacional | Noticias | El Universo


El debate en las redes sociales demuestra que el presidente ruso tiene la atención del mundo




www.eluniverso.com


----------



## Mig29 (20 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Israel está dividida en el asunto.
> 
> Por ciervo, ud se hace llamar Mig, es follarrusos y exhibe una foto de la División Azul...
> 
> Es ud gilipollas, incoherente o las dos cosas?



Yo no soy follarusos, te digo lo mismo que al que ayer metí en el ignore. Yo vengo aquí a informarme, no a leer mamarrachadas, me da igual que sea de putinas o de anglofilos. Pero vamos ya que lo preguntas, en este asunto siempre he ido mas con los ucranianos que con los rusos. Para mi la soberanía de un estado es sagrada, ya sea en el asunto de los separatistas del Donbas, o en la invasión de Ucrania, o cuando se dio la invasión de Iraq, o cuando Israel se anexiona territorios sirios, palestinos, o cuando China pretende hacerse con regiones marítimas que no son suyas, o cuando se apoyo de forma unilateral la independencia de Kosovo, Abjasia, Osetia del Sur, o la pertenencia del Sahara a Marruecos.
Mi postura es única e inequívoca, no como la de la mayoría de los que pululáis por aquí, que dependiendo si lo hace vuestro bando o el de en frente, os parece bien o mal.
Mi bando es España, y se que a España le va mal siendo un vasallo de los anglos, y que le iría mal siendo un vasallo de los rusos o los chinos. Todos nuestros problemas vienen de haber vendido y supeditado nuestra política exterior a los intereses de la anglosfera. Si no se hubiesen cargado a Don Luis Carrero Blanco, otro gallo nos hubiese cantado.
Sobre el Nick y mi avatar, pues podría decir lo mismo de alguien que jalea a los anglos y lleva un avatar del Caudillo, pero vamos, ya que lo preguntas, el Mig 29 siempre me resulto un avión muy interesante y con el que tuve la suerte de interactuar de refilón en mis años de trabajo en Oriente Medio(igual que con los F-16, J-7, Mirages varios, Mig varios etc), pero el Mig 29 siempre me gusto, aun siendo yo fascista, y el aparato siendo de diseño comunista, pero oye, nunca he dejado que mi ideología interfiera en cualquier aspecto de mi vida, así que cuando me creo cuentas en foros, es el Nick que suelo usar. Y el avatar, pues como familiar de divisionarios y fascista anticomunista, pues también me pareció adecuado. 
Juzgar a la gente por su nick o su nombre, eso si que es de gilipollas incoherente.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Sin comentarios;



una guerra fabricada para una generación abducida por los videojuegos


----------



## mazuste (20 Mar 2022)

Tulsi Gabbard 
*CENSURADO: YouTube/Google se sienten ofendidos por mis críticas al Complejo Militar Industrial*
_* y mi defensa de un acuerdo negociado en Ucrania, porque son el brazo de las redes sociales*_
* de esa élite de poder belicista/MIC.
*


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Esta gente pasó en los 90 y 2000 lo que nosotros no hemos visto desde los 40.
> 
> Si tengo que firmar quien capitula antes lo tengo claro. Eso sí. Como nos lo disfracen nuestros amos en los DATOS de la massmierda.... Ahi me callo.



Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja las viejas comegarbanzos de la aldea de la estepa tragaran (y sus maridos mientras haya vodka), pero en un mundo como el de hoy, tan comunicado, y habiendo catado las mieles occidentales, una gran parte de los rusos van a decir que el que les metió en este fregado es un hijo de la gran puta...

Eso del pueblo duro ya no es tan homogéneo.

Igual que el hijo del chino del barrio no aguantaría currando 14 horas para pagar una deuda, comiendo arroz y durmiendo en la trastienda.

El hijo del chino quiere TiK Tok, iPhones, BMW M3, salir a la disco, dormir 10 horas, etc.

El ruso de menos de 40 dice que se va a sacrificar su puta madre, y más cuando vayan llegando más y más fiambres, y todo para conseguir dos provincias.

Que la gente ya no es tonta , caracandao.


----------



## Gotthard (20 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Más madres rusas que se van a llevar una gran alegría cuando se enteren de que sus hijos han muerto para poder poner en práctica el magistral plan de Putin en Ucrania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al ignore. Basura de gente, por dios.


----------



## Pat (20 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


>




*Una toque de verdad + Fake News*

Aquí la información de CCN.


US officials confirm Russia has used hypersonic missiles against Ukraine


Funcionarios estadounidenses confirman que Rusia ha utilizado misiles hipersónicos contra Ucrania

Funcionarios estadounidenses confirmaron a CNN que Rusia lanzó misiles hipersónicos contra Ucrania la semana pasada, el primer uso conocido de tales misiles en combate*. Estados Unidos pudo seguir los lanzamientos en tiempo real, dijeron las fuentes.*


Es probable que los lanzamientos tuvieran como objetivo probar las armas y enviar un mensaje a Occidente sobre las capacidades rusas*, dijeron múltiples fuentes a la CNN*.


El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia dijo el sábado que había lanzado misiles hipersónicos Kinzhal contra un almacén de municiones militares en el oeste de Ucrania el viernes, destruyendo la estructura en el pueblo ucraniano de Delyatin. La CNN no ha podido verificar de forma independiente esta afirmación.



Al viajar a una velocidad de Mach 5 o superior, las armas hipersónicas son difíciles de detectar, lo que supone un reto para los sistemas de defensa antimisiles. Los misiles hipersónicos pueden viajar a una trayectoria mucho más baja que los misiles balísticos de alta precisión, que pueden ser fácilmente detectables. Los hipersónicos también pueden maniobrar y evadir los sistemas de defensa antimisiles.


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Y los medios españoles que opinan eso de que aten a la gente a árboles y postes?
> 
> Ah, nada, como si no pasará.



Creo recordar que eran en Bolivia o algún país de la zona donde la "justicia indígena" era desnudar al condenado y azotarlo con ortigas. No se, parece que son costumbres comunes en varias áreas del planeta.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (20 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Spriter
> 
> Dergachi, Kharkiv region
> 
> Es la fase propulsora que se separa de la explosiva en su trayectoria.



Lo más sorprendente es qué hace el lavabo delante del fregadero.


----------



## ZHU DE (20 Mar 2022)

Ken ya ha conseguido su hueco en la Montaña Cheyenne..


----------



## delhierro (20 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La culpa por el fracaso de la integración de Rusia con "occidente" no es de EEUU, sino de la propia Rusia. La receta es muy sencilla: Hazte un país económicamente potente y lo demás está hecho. Si Rusia hubiera apostado a ser como Canada pero con 4 veces su población, pues eso, estaríamos hablando ahora mismo de una Rusia con un PIB de 6 billones, lo que la convertiría en la tercera potencia industrial del mundo, puesto al que "debería" aspirar a ser, pero no, corrupción, incompetenca, autoritarismo, militarismo, mamporrismo, falta de democracia, inversiones armamentísticas la dejan en un puesto similar al de Brasil en vez de Canada.
> 
> No depdendía de si EEUU los metía o no en el club, dependían principalmente de si mismos. Otro ejemplo es Ucrania, ¿Cuál es el problema real de Ucrania?, pues sencillo, que en 30 años ha sido incapaz de transformarse en una nación democrática, así de sencillo. Cuando tú no eres capaz de solucionar tus propios problemas al final dependes de que te los solucionen de fuera, es la peor solución que puede tomar una nación.



No. No funciona así , si te lo crees estas muy equivocado.

Te pongo el ejemplo Chino, los tios a construir cosas a mejorar la vida de su población, sistema mixto que no comunista, lazos abiertos comerciales .....Suben, mejoran, prosperan. ¿ que ocurre ? Empiezan los bloqueos, las sanciones por asuntos inventados, las listas negras de sus empresas etc..etc... Se quejan, pues empiezan a patrullar a 5000 km de las costas yanquis amenazando las costas chinas. Entonces y solo entonces los chinos suben producción armamento, y se grita CHINA se arma y es una amenaza.

Los anglos no separan la guerra del comercio ( nunca lo han hecho ), son en gran parte piratas. No admiten cohexistencia con nadie. O eres su lacayo o su enemigo. No hay opción intermedia.

Rusia ha tragado con todo, incluso con que sus socios llamaran guerrereos de la libertad a los islamistas chechenos, le pusieran sanciones, o tiraran los gobiernos afines a base de golpes de estado, les dio igual seguian siendo el enemigo. Al menos ahora , habra respuesta por ambas partes.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## pepetemete (20 Mar 2022)

Entre tú y el maikel nait me estáis alegrando la tarde. 
Has puesto ya el FAKE del dron turco destruyendo un convoy ruso??     

Ni para paja dáis.


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

Iberoamérica está jugando inteligentemente en este conflicto. No se pronuncian por nadie, aunque por un lado también odian a los EEUU pero por otro "occidente", lo que queda de "Roma", pues eso, que culturalmente está claro en que bando están.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Joder qué barbacoa.


----------



## kelden (20 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La culpa por el fracaso de la integración de Rusia con "occidente" no es de EEUU, sino de la propia Rusia. La receta es muy sencilla: *Hazte un país económicamente potente* y lo demás está hecho. Si Rusia hubiera apostado a ser como Canada pero con 4 veces su población, pues eso, estaríamos hablando ahora mismo de una Rusia con un PIB de 6 billones, lo que la convertiría en la tercera potencia industrial del mundo, puesto al que "debería" aspirar a ser, pero no, corrupción, incompetenca, autoritarismo, militarismo, mamporrismo, falta de democracia, inversiones armamentísticas la dejan en un puesto similar al de Brasil en vez de Canada.



Como Hungría, Bulgaria, Rumanía, etc...etc... ....   

No, la cosa no va por ahí. Tampoco va porque sea una satrapía. Simplemente integrar Rusia en la UE supondría una alteración radical del equilibrio de poder existente en el que los más perjudicados serían los que ahora imponen su criterio con mano de hierro, que son los alemanes. No es otro el motivo.

Por no hablar de la oposición yanki por el peligro que supondría para su hegemonia.


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 Mar 2022)

Из оперативной сводки Общероссийского Штаба протестного движения


Штаб протестного движения сообщает.




kprf-ru.translate.goog


----------



## paconan (20 Mar 2022)

Mas vale que esto acabe pronto, es un desastre para Ucrania, para Rusia y para el resto del mundo


*El conflicto de Ucrania exacerbará el hambre y la pobreza en África*

Los expertos advierten que el conflicto en Ucrania podría empeorar el hambre y la inseguridad alimentaria en África. La mayoría de los países africanos reciben trigo y aceite vegetal de Ucrania y Rusia, un área dividida por conflictos desde que Rusia invadió a su vecino, NAIROBI – KENIA

Debido a la continua sequía, la pandemia de coronavirus y ahora la crisis entre Rusia y Ucrania, los hogares africanos están sintiendo la presión a medida que aumentan los precios de los artículos de primera necesidad.

Rusia y Ucrania producen el 53% de los girasoles y semillas del mundo, así como el 27% del trigo del mundo, según Naciones Unidas.

Entre 2018 y 2020, África importó trigo de los dos países por un valor de 5.100 millones de dólares, según proyecciones de la Conferencia de las Naciones Unidas sobre Comercio y Desarrollo.

Según el estudio, al menos 25 países africanos compran un tercio de su trigo de Rusia y Ucrania, y 15 importan más de la mitad de su trigo.

Kenia es uno de los países africanos afectados por el aumento del precio mundial de los alimentos.


Job Wanjohi, jefe de investigación y promoción de políticas de la Asociación de Fabricantes de Kenia, afirma que el costo de importar trigo ha aumentado un 33%.

“El costo del trigo por tonelada ha aumentado a $460 por tonelada, y Kenia depende principalmente de Rusia y Ucrania. Anteriormente era de $345 por tonelada, y se espera que la tarifa de aterrizaje en Nairobi aumente a $550 por tonelada. Como resultado, el conflicto entre Ucrania y Rusia está empeorando la situación y la seguridad alimentaria del país está en peligro”, dijo Wanjoh.

El costo del aceite vegetal también ha aumentado. Malasia e Indonesia venden el 85 por ciento del aceite de palma crudo del mundo.

Las autoridades de Malasia advirtieron esta semana que el precio del aceite de palma podría subir a $ 2200 por tonelada y permanecer allí hasta el tercer trimestre de este año.

Según Peter Kamalingin, líder del programa Pan Africa de Oxfam International, África es más vulnerable a la inseguridad alimentaria.

“Serás más susceptible durante mucho tiempo si confías en la cadena alimentaria mundial”. Según Oxfam, debemos invertir en los pequeños agricultores, fortalecer su resiliencia y proporcionar tecnología que responda y sea sensible a sus requisitos específicos. Los pequeños productores de alimentos siguen siendo los más importantes, y nuestros productos agrícolas y servicios de extensión, así como la inversión de nuestro presupuesto nacional, no han estado enfocados en ellos. Producir la mayor cantidad posible de alimentos se denomina soberanía alimentaria. Si no dentro del país, al menos dentro de la región, dijo.

Los gobiernos africanos, según Kamalingin, no invierten lo suficiente en sus comunidades.

“El gobierno en nuestra área del mundo ha tenido que lidiar con una crisis de deuda en expansión, y en algunos de los países de la región, alrededor del siete por ciento del presupuesto nacional se gasta en el pago de la deuda”. Los gobiernos tampoco están invirtiendo en servicios sociales, agua, salud o educación. Como resultado, la carga se transfiere al hogar y la mayoría del hogar está compuesto por mujeres y niños. Y ahora tenemos el problema de Ucrania, que está empeorando el problema en múltiples frentes”, explicó Kamalingin.

El Fondo Internacional para el Desarrollo Agrícola (FIDA) de las Naciones Unidas ha advertido que el conflicto en curso en Ucrania empeorará el hambre y la pobreza en el mundo.

Los países africanos, según Gerrishon Ikiara, profesor de economía de la Universidad de Nairobi, necesitan crear infraestructura para ayudar en el transporte de productos.

“Pero también trata de ver cómo podemos vincular mejor las economías de África”, dijo Ikiara, “porque algunos países con excedentes de alimentos, como la República Democrática del Congo, Uganda y varios otros, tienen la capacidad de alimentar a una gran parte de África si es necesario. debidamente integrado”.

Los expertos creen que intervenciones como la estabilización del mercado local, las transferencias de efectivo y la formación de grupos de ahorro y préstamo pueden ayudar a África a enfrentar y mitigar los efectos de la crisis alimentaria mundial.










Ukraine conflict will exacerbate hunger and poverty in Africa


Experts warn that the conflict in Ukraine could worsen hunger and food insecurity in Africa. The majority of African countries receive wheat and vegetable oil from Ukraine and Russia, an area riven…




theasiatime.com


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> ¿Porque se han metido esos paises en la OTAN?
> 
> Venga por favor que esto ya es el dia de la marmota. Cada uno mira por sus intereses y se monta la pelicula a su gusto y no hay buenos ni malos en ese aspecto. Todos tienen sus razones y a su vez las razones del resto se realimentan.
> 
> ...



Hay países que jamás debieron meterse en la OTAN: Estonia, Letonia y quizás Bulgaria. Polonia y Lituania son más "occidentales" (católicas) y algo más lejanas a Rusia. La neutraliad obligada de Austria a día de hoy está fuera de lugar.


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Llegas tarde. Eso ya está hecho desde la guerra fría.



No hay firmado ningún tratado por el cual Alemania deba defender a Japón en caso de que China decidan de que su mundo es más seguro sin la existencia de Japón.


----------



## Indignado (20 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Más madres rusas que se van a llevar una gran alegría cuando se enteren de que sus hijos han muerto para poder poner en práctica el magistral plan de Putin en Ucrania.



DEP . debería estar la oligarquia rusa recibiendo plomo no el pueblo .Por cierto los chechenos mucho presumir, violar mujeres blancas o atacar gente indefensa pero son unas ratas cobardes :


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Pekín: La OTAN debería haber pasado a la historia con la desintegración de la URSS
> 
> 
> Desde la Cancillería china subrayaron que la alianza no debería haberse retractado de sus promesas de no expandirse hacia el este.
> ...



Estamos viendo desde hace 20 días que el mundo sería más seguro sin la OTAN, para que las dictaduras puedan ir a comprar países como el que va al carrefour a comprar cerveza.


----------



## rejon (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Mig29 dijo:


> Yo no soy follarusos, te digo lo mismo que al que ayer metí en el ignore. Yo vengo aquí a informarme, no a leer mamarrachadas, me da igual que sea de putinas o de anglofilos. Pero vamos ya que lo preguntas, en este asunto siempre he ido mas con los ucranianos que con los rusos. Para mi la soberanía de un estado es sagrada, ya sea en el asunto de los separatistas del Donbas, o en la invasión de Ucrania, o cuando se dio la invasión de Iraq, o cuando Israel se anexiona territorios sirios, palestinos, o cuando China pretende hacerse con regiones marítimas que no son suyas, o cuando se apoyo de forma unilateral la independencia de Kosovo, Abjasia, Osetia del Sur, o la pertenencia del Sahara a Marruecos.
> Mi postura es única e inequívoca, no como la de la mayoría de los que pululáis por aquí, que dependiendo si lo hace vuestro bando o el de en frente, os parece bien o mal.
> Mi bando es España, y se que a España le va mal siendo un vasallo de los anglos, y que le iría mal siendo un vasallo de los rusos o los chinos. Todos nuestros problemas vienen de haber vendido y supeditado nuestra política exterior a los intereses de la anglosfera. Si no se hubiesen cargado a Don Luis Carrero Blanco, otro gallo nos hubiese cantado.
> Sobre el Nick y mi avatar, pues podría decir lo mismo de alguien que jalea a los anglos y lleva un avatar del Caudillo, pero vamos, ya que lo preguntas, el Mig 29 siempre me resulto un avión muy interesante y con el que tuve la suerte de interactuar de refilón en mis años de trabajo en Oriente Medio(igual que con los F-16, J-7, Mirages varios, Mig varios etc), pero el Mig 29 siempre me gusto, aun siendo yo fascista, y el aparato siendo de diseño comunista, pero oye, nunca he dejado que mi ideología interfiera en cualquier aspecto de mi vida, así que cuando me creo cuentas en foros, es el Nick que suelo usar. Y el avatar, pues como familiar de divisionarios y fascista anticomunista, pues también me pareció adecuado.
> Juzgar a la gente por su nick o su nombre, eso si que es de gilipollas incoherente.



No es que se te vea el plumero, es que eres un plumero follarrusos íntegro, deja de disimular, anda.

Manchar el nombre de la División Azul de esa manera...puajjj.

Menuda empanada mental que tenéis los fachabolcheviques.

Un auténtico frenopatico.


----------



## Gotthard (20 Mar 2022)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Lo más sorprendente es qué hace el lavabo delante del fregadero.



Es un panelaki. Si te fijas detras del lavabo hay un habitaculo hecho con tres tabiques finos , sin duda un cagadero donde antaño estaria el lavabo, eso es normal en España, lo de lavarse las manos en el mismo cuarto donde cagas.




Pero en Rusia NO, la costumbre es tener el lavamanos aparte del cagadero. Pero no es normal ponerlo ahi en una cocina, pero por comodidad ya que las tuberias de agua pasan por donde esta puesto, el avezado Dimitri-fontanero-albañil lo puso ahi sin caer en que habia un fregadero al que se le dificulta el acceso. 

No obstante al caer el misil y destruir el fregadero, el trabajo de Dimitri fue realmente profético y el dueño del piso pese al misil invitado puede seguir lavandose las manos despues de cagar y acto seguido limpiar la lechuga para la ensalada.


----------



## Harman (20 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Menudo mamotreto, y total para destruir camiones y TOAs de los tiempos de Brehznev...un despilfarro de dinero para matar moscas a cañonazos.



Despilfarrar dinero es la especialidad de USA. 
El mejor ejemplo es el F-35. Por no hablar del USS Ford.


----------



## Discordante (20 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Pero no te das cuenta que occidente vive a base del valor de la puta moneda fiat y de su control sobre los paises con materias primas?
> 
> Que esto no va de rusia y Ukrania. Esto va de la desconexion total del mundo real, materias primas y manufacturero del mundo financiero/especulativi occidental.
> 
> ...



Si pero no.

No es tan dificil de entender.

Que las economias occidentales se basen enormemente en riqueza especulativa porque llevan decadas dedicandose a quemar capital no significa que las otras economias tengan capital.

Que tu seas una mierda no convierte al resto en maravillas.

Tener muchos recursos naturales esta bien si los sabes y puedes explotar. Para explotarlos necesitas capital.

Una vez obtenidos tienes que procesarlos. Convertirlos en algo. Para esto tambien necesitas capital.

Una vez convertidos en algo ese algo o los intercambias en tu sociedad o fuera por otras cosas. Esto es solo comercio.

Ese proceso es algo que Rusia no ha logrado jamas. Para extraerlos necesita capital (esto no son billetitos son maquinaria, know-how, cadenas de valor, tecnologia) extranjero en grandes cantidades. Para procesarlos necesitas industria que es otra forma de capital. De esto tampoco tiene mucho. Rusia tiene menos industria ligera que Francia y pesada tampoco tiene mucha.

Es el problema de los paises ricos en recursos, que usan la via rapida, que es simplemente extraerlos y venderlos (comerciar) y asi comprar todo lo que una sociedad moderna demanda para vivir y cuantos mas clientes tengas mejores condiciones logras. No inviertes en construir y acumular capital porque el objetivo final lo logras de forma mucho mas rapida y facil con el comercio.

Lo mismo que ha hecho occidente con China en cierto modo. Ceder la industria ligera y pesada al extranjero para intercambiar su produccion. Pero con la diferencia de que ese comercio no es con recursos, es con otras manufacturas (infitamente menos que antes de la deslocalizacion pero siguen existiendo).

China es otro asunto y que siempre lo esteis mezclando con Rusia es disparatado. Son dos paises diferentes con objetivos muy diferentes y situaciones muy diferentes. Obviamente esta crisis a China no le afecta ni una milmillonesima parte que a Rusia porque su composicion economica es completamente diferente y no esta sufriendo las consecuencias.

De hecho si se confirma como unico cliente y proveedor Ruso logra una posicion mucho mas fuerte que la que tenia. Que un pais tenga una posicion mas fuerte respecto a otro significa que el otro es mas debil.


----------



## kelden (20 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Estamos viendo desde hace 20 días que el mundo sería más seguro sin la OTAN, *para que las dictaduras* puedan ir a comprar países como el que va al carrefour a comprar cerveza.



Qué dictaduras? La saudí o marroquí?


----------



## pgas (20 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Tulsi Gabbard
> *CENSURADO: YouTube/Google se sienten ofendidos por mis críticas al Complejo Militar Industrial*
> _* y mi defensa de un acuerdo negociado en Ucrania, porque son el brazo de las redes sociales*_
> * de esa élite de poder belicista/MIC.
> *




se la está jugando


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

Un UAV A1-SM "Fury" ucraniano derribado cerca de Izyum.


----------



## Archimanguina (20 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Los rusos están dejando el campo hecho un asco en Ucrania.
> 
> Ni sacar al perro se puede hacer ya con tranquilidad...
> 
> ...



Ese soldado ruso ha caido junto a una pareja de sauces.....antes de morir bien pudo tatarear esta canción....



BROOOOTAL!!


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> argelia esta negiciando con italia aumentar la produiin con ellos y cortar el envio a españa



Vete a saber si el objetivo de esto es realmente ese, que llegue el gas argelino a Alemania a través de Italia mientras corta el de España a cambio de otro plan "Next Generation" de Churrrucientos mil millones de euros imaginarios para España. Nosotros nos podemos surtir con buques metaneros, cosa que Alemania no puede hacer.


----------



## Mig29 (20 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> No es que se te vea el plumero, es que eres un plumero follarrusos íntegro, deja de disimular, anda.
> 
> Manchar el nombre de la División Azul de esa manera...puajjj.
> 
> ...



Deja de ensuciar el hilo.
Bueno, después de tu muestra de majadería, incoherencia, falta de argumentos, estupidez, y falta de cultura, te vas al ignore de cabeza.
PD: Siento ensuciar el hilo con esta pequeña discusión con otro cretino mas.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Mas vale que esto acabe pronto, es un desastre para Ucrania, para Rusia y para el resto del mundo
> 
> 
> *El conflicto de Ucrania exacerbará el hambre y la pobreza en África*
> ...



Zelenski mu malo, no regala su país y mata negritos de hambre a consecuencia de ello.

Nuevo mantra del Pravda.


----------



## alfonbass (20 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Como Hungría, Bulgaria, Rumanía, etc...etc... ....
> 
> No, la cosa no va por ahí. Tampoco va porque sea una satrapía. Simplemente integrar Rusia en la UE supondría una alteración radical del equilibrio de poder existente en el que los más perjudicados serían los que ahora imponen su criterio con mano de hierro, que son los alemanes. No es otro el motivo.
> 
> Por no hablar de la oposición yanki por el peligro que supondría para su hegemonia.



Los motivos yankis hubieran dado lo mismo, el caso es que Rusia se ha dedicado a fortalecer su estado..el choque en ese sentido para una posible “unión” con occidente está ahí. Es decir, nunca intentaron algo mínimamente compatible a nivel estatal a pesar de toda la unión cultural que hay


----------



## Republicano (20 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> donde podria ver una recopilación de estos videos?



Igual alguien los tiene recopilados. Yo sólo los he visto en burbuja. El primero casi el primer día de guerra parecía como alguien con retraso. Luego han puesto incluso a gente desnuda atada a postes, que eso debe ser como matarlos de frío. Bueno, imagino que todos habrán muerto en el frío de la noche.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Los motivos yankis hubieran dado lo mismo, el caso es que Rusia se ha dedicado a fortalecer su estado..el choque en ese sentido para una posible “unión” con occidente está ahí. Es decir, nunca intentaron algo mínimamente compatible a nivel estatal a pesar de toda la unión cultural que hay



Meter Rusia en la UE?

Jojojo, good luck with that.


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Alemania va a comprar toda la produccion de gas argelino menos el cacho que les dejara a suiza e italia y lo que revendera a sus satelites holandes, austriaco y checo.
> 
> El gasoducto que recorre toda la bota lo van a duplicar o triplicar en capacidad los ingenieros alemanes y holandeses en menos de un año.
> 
> ...



Es que creo que ese es el plan. Alemania debe cortar con el gas ruso ya, a cambio España tendrá el gas mas caro de Europa. Total, si ya estamos acostumbrados a pagar la luz más cara y el recibo de teléfono más caro, pues ahora también el gas. Si, más fuertes.

PD: Si al menos esto sirviera como hostia para buscar nuevas fuentes y optimizar las que tenemos, pues eso que ganamos.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Igual alguien los tiene recopilados. Yo sólo los he visto en burbuja. El primero casi el primer día de guerra parecía como alguien con retraso. Luego han puesto incluso a gente desnuda atada a postes, que eso debe ser como matarlos de frío. Bueno, imagino que todos habrán muerto en el frío de la noche.



Te amarran a un poste y te dan unos azotes, la verdad es que es terrorífico comparado con que la segunda potencia militar del mundo te invada, lol.

Putos enfermos...


----------



## vladimirovich (20 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Pero no te das cuenta que occidente vive a base del valor de la puta moneda fiat y de su control sobre los paises con materias primas?
> 
> Que esto no va de rusia y Ukrania. Esto va de la desconexion total del mundo real, materias primas y manufacturero del mundo financiero/especulativi occidental.
> 
> ...



Occidente vive de su total y abdoluta superioridad tecnologica (y social, doctrinal, etc..) sobre el resto del mumdo.

Y esta guerra esta demostrando eso, mas que nunca, el ejercito ochentero ruso esta siendo reventado por drones que maneja un tio en Delaware que despues de su jornada laboral reventando 10 o 20 trastos rusos se va en su Tesla a jugar al golf, mientraa el siguiente tecnico le releva enfrente de la pantalla del ordenador para reventar otros 10-20 BMR y T-90s.

Y mientras Jhony juega al golf, Dmitry se retuerce de dolor antes de morir en un campo de girasoles en Ucrania con el estomago lleno de metralla.


----------



## Yomateix (20 Mar 2022)

*Tribunal levanta medidas a neonazi portugués para combatir en Ucrania*

El portugués Mário Machado, fundador de varias organizaciones neonazis y que estaba obligado a presentarse cada 15 días en una comisaría, podrá dejar de cumplir esta medida mientras esté combatiendo en Ucrania, según decidió el Tribunal de Instrucción Criminal de Lisboa.

La decisión del tribunal, que aceptó una solicitud de Machado en la que apelaba a tener en cuenta la situación humanitaria que se vive en Ucrania, fue confirmada a EFE por el abogado de Machado, José Manuel de Castro.

Machado, fundador de organizaciones neonazis como Frente Nacional y Nova Ordem Social, fue detenido el pasado mes de noviembre por tenencia ilegal de arma, en el marco de una investigación por crímenes de odio, racismo e incitación a la violencia tras comentarios vertidos en internet.

El juez decidió entonces obligarlo, como medida de coacción, a presentarse quincenalmente en una comisaría de Policía.

Machado partirá a Ucrania con otros siete portugueses para unirse a una milicia de extrema-derecha que está en Leópolis, aunque no se trata del Batallón Azov, según informaciones del semanario portugués Expresso.

Machado acumula varias condenas por delitos de odio racial y de ofensa a la integridad física, entre otros.

Entre esas penas, en 1997 fue condenado a cuatro años y tres meses de prisión por su implicación en el homicidio de Alcino Monteiro, un portugués de origen caboverdiano que murió a manos de un grupo de skinheads, y en 2009 a siete años y dos meses por secuestro, robo y coacción.


----------



## Discordante (20 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hay países que jamás debieron meterse en la OTAN: Estonia, Letonia y quizás Bulgaria. Polonia y Lituania son más "occidentales" (católicas) y algo más lejanas a Rusia. La neutraliad obligada de Austria a día de hoy está fuera de lugar.



La OTAN deberia haber desaparecido o haberse convertido en otra cosa totalmente distinta despues de la caida de la URSS. Su funcion murio con la caida de la URSS. Rusia seguia siendo una potencia nuclear pero ya no era una potencia economica o militar que amenazara a europa (al menos no de la misma forma).

De hecho ha sido contraproducente que siguiera como ha seguido porque toda europa desde los 80 ha ido reduciendo su capacidad de defensa y dependiendo mas de EEUU lo cual les hace mas dependientes precisamente de la OTAN.

Y ojo que esto ha sido decision pura y dura de europa porque EEUU lleva quejandose de los paises OTAN desde hace decadas.

La logica de EEUU no es disparatada. Si estoy obligado a dedicar un enorme esfuerzo economico a la defensa de europa voy a aprovecharme y hacer mas alianzas, expandirme.

Sinceramente de toda esta historia los culpables mayores son la UE. En concreto el flowerpowerismo que la asola, con alguna excepcion, desde los 70. Si hubieran hecho lo que debian la OTAN se hubiera reducido/modificado. No existiria como tal y no se habria ampliado de esta forma si no con tratados bilaterales UE-Paises alidas y por otro lado EEUU-Paises aliados.


----------



## keylargof (20 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Es lo que tiene esta guerra de invasión en la que se ha embarcado Putin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta brigada de paracaidistas es con la hicieron nuestros aliados ucranianos tiro al pato el 1er día. Era el plan de Putin, para despistar.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Occidente vive de su total y abdoluta superioridad tecnologica (y social, doctrinal, etc..) sobre el resto del mumdo.
> 
> Y esta guerra esta demostrando eso, mas que nunca, el ejercito ochenteeo ruso esta siendo reventado por drones que maneja un tio en Delaware que despues de su jornada laboral reventando 10 o 20 trastos rusos se va en su Tesla a jugar al golf, mientraa el siguiente tecnico le releva enfrente de la pantalla del ordenador para reventar otros 10-20 BMR y T-90s.
> 
> Y mientras Jhony juega al golf, Dmitry se retuerce de dolor antes de morir en un campo de girasoles en Ucrania con el estomago lleno de metralla.



No sea tan cruel, oiga, las verdades de golpe duelen.


----------



## alfonbass (20 Mar 2022)

Estoy en Praga y aquí se han volcado, han habilitado una zona de la estación para que descansen los refugiados y hacen anuncios en ucraniano. Esta mañana en el tren a una chica el revisor no la ha cobrado porque llevaba el pasaporte de Ucrania y no sabía cómo funcionaba nada(estoy hablando de un pueblo pequeño)
No es importante, pero es indicativo de quién está ganando el relato


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

Pat dijo:


> *Predicción aportada por el mismo quien decía que Brexit era un farol y el UK nunca iba salir del EU.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pat, el Mundo ha cambiado en 20 días más que en los últimos 30 años y sospecho que no lo va a reconocer ni la madre que lo parió en 10 años.


----------



## mazuste (20 Mar 2022)

ASB
_*400 millones de dólares en armamento suministrado por Occidente han sido destruidos
en un único ataque ruso a la base militar cerca de Lvov - las comunicaciones interceptadas
por radio sugieren que 267 mercenarios extranjeros han muerto en el ataque.
Peter, un austriaco de 50 años que luchó junto a la "legión internacional de Ucrania", 
dijo que entre 800 y 1000 mercenarios extranjeros estaban presentes durante el ataque.
Alrededor de 400 mercenarios fueron evacuados a Polonia, muchos de los cuales han sufrido
graves quemaduras y extremidades desgarradas por el ataque de Kalibr. Hay un gran número
de desaparecidos bajo los escombros, entre los que se encuentra un elevado número de USAnos, *_
*polacos y rumanos. Entre los muertos se encuentran antiguos oficiales de la OTAN.*
Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## paconan (20 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Zelenski mu malo, no regala su país y mata negritos de hambre a consecuencia de ello.
> 
> Nuevo mantra del Pravda.



Otro que no sabe ni que viento le da
No se trata de regalos ni de concesiones, se trata de soluciones y cuanto mas dure este conflicto mayores serán las consecuencias
cuando tengas que parar a millones de desplazados por las hambrunas?


----------



## .Kaikus (20 Mar 2022)

Pat dijo:


> El UK tiene enormes reservas de gas en el mar del Norte,



Esas aguas no son escocesas ???, si Escocia se independiza y entra en la UE, veremos de quien son esas enormes reservas de gas.


----------



## Archimanguina (20 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


>



500 tanques en cada una de esas flechas quiero ver. coño ya!! partiendo el frente a lo 1944....

Si hace falta que saquen los T-34.


----------



## Pat (20 Mar 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> *Boris Johnson, ha comparado este sábado la lucha de Ucrania contra la invasión rusa con la votación a favor del Brexit* en el referéndum que propició la salida del país de la UE. Así, Johnson ha destacado durante un acto del Partido Conservador en Blackpool "*el instinto de la gente de este país, que como la de Ucrania, eligió la libertad*" y ha citado como "ejemplo famoso reciente" el voto a favor del Brexit.
> 
> Menudo insulto a la Unión Europea. Según esas palabras pertenecer a la Unión Europea es el equivalente a la esclavitud y salir de la Unión Europea la libertad para los ciudadanos. Tema aparte que la comparativa de poner al mismo nivel una guerra donde muere gente con el hecho de conseguir salirse de la Unión Europea.....



Son exactamente lo mismo; en su Raíz se prioriza la autodeterminación de un país y esto es lo fundamental.

O creas que Ucrania debe ser subordinado a Rusia porque es vecino de Rusia y el Ruso es la segunda o primera lengua de los ucranianos o creas que Ucrania tiene derecho de la autodeterminación.

Lo mismo en el UK, o el UK tenia derecho a la autodeterminación o aceptas que el UK debe estar subordinado a los dictados de Bruselas porque el UK es vecino con el EU y tiene lazos económicos muy fuertes con todo el EU y su disrupción será traumatico.


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

Proteína de la mejor calidad, mira que cuerpos se nos van a quedar con tales manjares, que tiemblen las carrozas del orgullo guei.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Esta brigada de paracaidistas es con la hicieron nuestros aliados ucranianos tiro al pato el 1er día. Era el plan de Putin, para despistar.



Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja

Queda como una de las operaciones mejor planeadas de la Historia Militar, meter a 200 tíos en la capital del país a invadir y sin apoyo para que sirvan de avanzadilla, así como quien no quiere la cosa.

Mira que estos ucranianos, no recibirlos con unos aperitivos y un vinito...

Jaja jaja jajaja jajaja jajaja jajaja jajaja jajaja, qué grotesco y Paco es todo.

Lástima que estemos hablando de vidas.


----------



## delhierro (20 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>



Si siguen emitiendo ( cosa que desconozco ) una cagada de Putin. Lo mismo que el tio este dando charlas. Los yanquis sacan una baraja y marcan los tipos a eliminar empezando por el presidente. A los rusos les queda mucho que aprender. 

Putin sigue queriendo agradar incluso en la guerra. Son el enemigo quieren su cabeza, eso no va a cambian porque le meta 3 pepinos al sitio donde dice el ucrania que esta.

Veo que sigue sin un plan claro, en lo economico y en que piensa hacer con Ucrania. Otro error.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Otro que no sabe ni que viento le da
> No se trata de regalos ni de concesiones, se trata de soluciones y cuanto mas dure este conflicto mayores serán las consecuencias
> cuando tengas que parar a millones de desplazados por las hambrunas?



Me parece que no me has pillado.


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Que democracia? La del régimen borbonico plutopartidocrático usurpador que padecemos?
> 
> Menos chistes.



Pues puede que no se lo crea, pero dentro de lo que es "democracia" estamos en el percentil del 5% a nivel mundial de lo que más se parece a una hipotética democracia.


----------



## elena francis (20 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Más madres rusas que se van a llevar una gran alegría cuando se enteren de que sus hijos han muerto para poder poner en práctica el magistral plan de Putin en Ucrania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Espero ver morir a Putin colgado de una farola.


----------



## Sanctis (20 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Espero ver morir a Putin colgado de una farola.



Tu eres la/el que pedía bombardear Cataluña hace cinco años. Recuerdas?


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Vamos a ver, si Ucrania entra en la OTAN podría intentar recuperar Crimea, que Rusia considera ruso, por lo cual Rusia atacaría a Ucrania y se liaria una guerra OTAN Rusia, que eso sí que se montaría bien parda.



En los estatutos de la OTAN pone claramente que no puede ser miembro ningún estado con reclamaciones territoriales sobre un tercer, repito, lo pone sobre el papel. Otra cosa es que hayan casos raros como el greco-turco.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (20 Mar 2022)

De traca, soldados britanicos se han largado sin permiso y a la francesa para enrolarse con los ucros, ahora vuelven y empiezan a ser detenidos.

¿Pero que coño les ha pasado a las gentes? 4 días de informaciones alentando a ir, y la gente no solo va allí a la aventura sino que militares desertan de sus puestos sin dar explicaciones a nadie.... de locos como nos tienen manipulados los medios. 









British soldiers who leave to fight in Ukraine face court martial, Ben Wallace warns


The defence secretary has said soldiers could be prosecuted for desertion if they travel to Ukraine to fight amid reports that multiple troops have gone absent




www.thetimes.co.uk


----------



## Discordante (20 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Vete a saber si el objetivo de esto es realmente ese, que llegue el gas argelino a Alemania a través de Italia mientras corta el de España a cambio de otro plan "Next Generation" de Churrrucientos mil millones de euros imaginarios para España. Nosotros nos podemos surtir con buques metaneros, cosa que Alemania no puede hacer.



Ese mapa me parece brutal porque mirandolo uno diria que España, Italia, Grecia, Portugal no son considerados paises europeos realmente.

Casi no hay interconexiones. Sin embargo europa central + Francia estan completamente interconectados. Incluso paises que en teoria son (o eran porque esto esta planificado hace decadas) mas pobres que España o Italia como Hungria, Polonia, Eslovaquia... hasta UK parece mejor integrada.

No se si es un tema de exclusion del resto o de exclusion voluntaria pero ese mapa a mi me dice que ciertos paises son perfectamente dispensables para el nucleo europeo y somos uno de ellos.

Estoy convencido de que el transporte ferroviario de mercancias se parece mucho a este.


----------



## vladimirovich (20 Mar 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> 500 tanques en cada una de esas flechas quiero ver. coño ya!! partiendo el frente a lo 1944....
> 
> Si hace falta que saquen los T-34.



Tambien quiero dejar constancia de que igual que mi desprecio por la elite politico y militar rusa que con su estupidez y corrupcion estan llevando a Rusia a un desastre de proporciones biblicas es absoluto, las milicias del Donbass me sorprenden por su valor, capacidad y buen hacer.

Una partida de 50 mineros borrachuzos del Donbass vale mas que 4 divisiones del ejercito Dmitry de mierda del gnomo del Kremlin.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Espero ver morir a Putin colgado de una farola.



De eso nos podemos olvidar.


----------



## elena francis (20 Mar 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Tu eres la/el que pedía bombardear Cataluña hace cinco años. Recuerdas?



Busca un solo mensaje mío que ponga esa burrada que dices. No lo encontrarás.


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

Egam dijo:


> La verdad es que es un arma espectacular.
> Creo que mas de uno ha tenido un "oh shit!" moment.: Avantgard, Khinzal, poseidon, S550...
> Estan min a dos anos de desarrollar algo parecido... Y no tendran accesso a materias primas base como titanium...



Inviertan en empresas de tecnología militar, a partir de ahora la coca y las putas en los CEOs de esa compañias van a ser lo habitual.


----------



## Harman (20 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Dudas por si alguien me las puede resolver :
> 
> ¿ un país es un territorio o la gente que vive encima ?
> ¿ la diáspora ucraniana es para no volver ?
> ...



Realmente quieres respuestas? Alguna te puedo contestar mas o menos.

_¿ un país es un territorio o la gente que vive encima ?_
Para los nacionalistas, el territorio. Pero el territorio sin gente no vale nada.

_¿ la diáspora ucraniana es para no volver ?_
Hay de todo. Algunos volverán. Otros querrán volver y el Imperio no les dejará como sucede en Siria. Y otros no querrán volver.

_¿ quién ocupará las tierras más fértiles del planeta ?_
Hay que ver quienes se han ido. Ha sido prinipalmente de las ciudades,

_¿ por qué hay un consenso de que los ucranianos y los rusos son incompatibles y sin embargo 1.400 millones de Chinos de diferentes etnias si lo son ?_
El "consenso" es creado por los de siempre. Va por regiones.

_¿ por qué los rusos en ucrania no han ido a pagarles las pensiones y se supone que decenas de millones de moros y negros ( y los que quedan por traer ) sí nos las van a pagar ?_
Buena pregunta

_¿ a dónde apuntan los misiles españoles ? ¿ a Marruecos ? ese país con el que Sánchez acaba de aliarse a costa de perder el suministro de gas en este momento crítico ?
si nuestro mayor enemigo potencial es Marruecos ¿ por qué hay en España millones de marroquíes en edad militar esperando órdenes ?_
Los misiles españoles dudo que hayan salido de la caja. El resto obedece a los juegos del Imperio para obligar a los gobernantes de turno a obedecer si son reacios a ello.


----------



## Señor X (20 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Pero qué clase de becarios inútiles arman esas noticias !!! Por Dios !!!



Los mismos que van censurando obras o autores por su nacionalidad o etnia. Incluso de aquellos que ya están muertos y no tienen nada que ver con lo actual. Somos oficialmente talibanes. No tenemos el corán como guía, pero si nuestra evidente superioridad moral.


----------



## Pat (20 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Esas aguas no son escocesas ???, si Escocia se independiza y entra en la UE, veremos de quien son esas enormes reservas de gas.



Nope, el mar del Norte no es de Escocia, solo parte de el.



New North Sea gas field goes into production, boosting UK energy security.



(Escosia tienie campos de oil y gas)


----------



## Wein (20 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Alemania va a comprar toda la produccion de gas argelino menos el cacho que les dejara a suiza e italia y lo que revendera a sus satelites holandes, austriaco y checo.
> 
> El gasoducto que recorre toda la bota lo van a duplicar o triplicar en capacidad los ingenieros alemanes y holandeses en menos de un año.
> 
> ...



Eso te lo acabas de inventar porque se prefiere que sea España a traves de Francia o con GNL la que suministre a Alemania.


----------



## Bimbo (20 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Tambien quiero dejar constancia de que igual que mi desprecio por la elite politico y militar rusa que con su estupidez y corrupcion estan llevando a Rusia a un desastre de proporciones biblicas es absoluto, las milicias del Donbass me sorprenden por su valor, capacidad y buen hacer.
> 
> Una partida de 50 mineros borrachuzos del Donbass vale mas que 4 divisiones del ejercito Dmitry de mierda del gnomo del Kremlin.



Muestra un poco de respeto por el Comandante


----------



## kelden (20 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Pues puede que no se lo crea, pero dentro de lo que es "democracia" estamos en el percentil del 5% a nivel mundial de lo que más se parece a una hipotética democracia.



Ranking elaborado por los mismos que dicen que una democracia tiene que ser esto precisamente. 

Ningún pais donde el lobby de, por ejemplo, Iberdrola influye más en la legislación que se promulga que 40 millones de tios, es una democracia. Coño ... dejad ya ese puto lenguaje. Decid que somos "una cosa donde te llaman cada cuatro años para que eches un papelillo en una caja". A ese día lo puedes llamar si quieres la "fiesta del reciclaje ecológico del papel".


----------



## Discordante (20 Mar 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Nope, el mar del Norte no es de Escocia, solo parte de el.
> 
> New North Sea gas field goes into production, boosting UK energy security.
> 
> (Escosia tienie campos de oil y gas)



Sin embargo siguen invirtiendo ingentes cantidades en energias renovables no? Tengo entendido que Scocia por tamaño relativo es uno de los "paises" que mas dinero invierten en eolicas, sobre todo offshore.

¿Van a volver a invertir en gas y petroleo o esto es solo un pequeño bluff ahora que esta la cosa complicada pero antes o despues se calmara y volveran a las renovables?


----------



## El amigo (20 Mar 2022)

Eso es responsabilidad del puto gobierno que tenemos que se caracteriza por la inacción. Ante cualquier problema saca a decir que es la culpa de la ultraderecha y no toma medidas. Lo normal sería que bajara impuestos aunque recaudará menos a corto plazo. Y por supuesto recortara en majaderías como los 20.000 millones del ministerio de igualdad , uqe son para chiringuitos y no para igualdad ni ayudar a la gente necesitada.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (20 Mar 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Los mismos que van censurando obras o autores por su nacionalidad o etnia. Incluso de aquellos que ya están muertos y no tienen nada que ver con lo actual. Somos oficialmente talibanes. No tenemos el corán como guía, pero si nuestra evidente superioridad moral.



No hay más dios que Genaro y Charo es su profeta


----------



## clapham5 (20 Mar 2022)

Occidente esta en shock . Rusia no colapsa . Los rusos no salen a las calles . Y Putin es ya mas popular que Elvis Presley en 1961 
Ucrania tiene ( segun el " google " ) unos 603 mil Km2 , Si le quitamos los 20 mil Km2 de Crimea y los 80 mil Km2 de los Oblasts de Donetsk 
Lugansk y Kerson el resultado es que Ucrania ha perdido 100 mil Km2 . Quedan otros 500 mil Km2 
De momento , y segun mapas occidentales . Rusia controla ( directa o indirectamente ) un 20 % del territorio ucraniano ( 120 mil Km2 )
quitando los 40 mil Kms ( Donbass y Crimea ) que ya controlaban el avance ha sido de 80 mil Km2 en 26 dias 
O sea . Cada dia los rusos " ocupan " 3000 Km2 de nuevos territorios . ( 1.5X la Isla de Tenerife ) 
Novorrusia ( El Este del Dnieper ) tiene una extension de aprox 200 mil Km2 . De las cuales Rusia ya ha ocupado 75 mil Km2 
125 mil dividido por 3 = Sale a 41 dias de campana militar . En 41 dias ( a razon de 3000 Km2 de avance ) Rusia debe haber ocupado todo el territorio de Novorrusia . Las ciudades que no se hayan rendido ( o no hayan podido ser ocupadas ) quedaran sitiadas 
Faltan 47 dias para el 8 de Mayo . Esta claro que El Zar quiere celebrar con su pueblo , en la Plaza Roja , la liberacion de Novorrusia 
Este es el objetivo " politico " de esta Guerra . La derrota del nazismo 2.0 y la liberacion de los territorios rusos 
Este es el Dharma de Putin . El renacer de Rusia . Se aceptan rublos , pivixs y ZANKS


----------



## alnitak (20 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No se crea, hay más miga de lo que parece con lo de los misiles hipersónicos y los portaaviones. A ver, se presupone que esa arma la tienen desde hace ¿décadas? y nunca ha entrado en "acción". Si eso va a esa velocidad, es indetectable o se detecta a los 2 minutos del impacto y que se presupone que es capaz de acertar en un portaaviones a más de 1.000 kilómetros de la costa. EEUU tiene actualmente 11 portaaviones en servicio cuyo mantenimiento anual es perfectamente creible que se estén comiendo más de 100.000 millones de dólares. Si como dicen que ese arma es capaz de acertar sin poner en peligroa quien lo lanza eso quiere decir que los portaaviones no están seguros con ese arma. Como Rusia ya ha demostrado que funcionan solo tiene que abrir el puesto de venta para exportarlo a todo aquel país que quiera comprarlo por lo que llegamos a la conclusión que EEUU ha estado dilapidando una cantidad gigantesca de presupuesto en algo que no vale, y en Rusia callaban.




los portaaviones americanos han quedado inservibles

en todo el mundo... USA ahora mismo esta asustadisima rusia puede hacer desaparecer en 1 minuto toda la flota americana de portaaaviones 

la capacidad balistica rusa es muy superior a la occidental .... los portaaviones y los tanqjes NO valen nada con las nuevas armas balisticas guiadas...


----------



## Republicano (20 Mar 2022)

Ostras ñ, pensaba que era un meme mofándose de lo de bórrell de no poner la calefacción. Pero es hasta cierto. 

Las sanciones son a los rusos, pero los que pasan frío, no comen carne ni leche y que no puede ni freír pescado son los europeos.


----------



## arriondas (20 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Otro que no sabe ni que viento le da
> No se trata de regalos ni de concesiones, se trata de soluciones y cuanto mas dure este conflicto mayores serán las consecuencias
> cuando tengas que parar a millones de desplazados por las hambrunas?



Riadas de negros y árabes llegando a Europa, millones de hombres en edad militar. Creo que sobran comentarios.


----------



## Mig29 (20 Mar 2022)

Rusos en el Óblast de Kiev:

Azov embosca a una unidad del GRU de Kabardino Balkaria:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Mar 2022)

Rusia es la segunda mayor PRODUCTORA mundial de pornografía infantil


Russia has been cited as the second largest producing country of child pornography in the world.14 Some children fall victim to child pornography as a means of supporting addictions, while others are lured by offers of food or trips.15 Russia’s massive size and the rapid emergence of new gangs...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Más madres rusas que se van a llevar una gran alegría cuando se enteren de que sus hijos han muerto para poder poner en práctica el magistral plan de Putin en Ucrania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mas madres y padres del Donbass que podrán disfrutar de sus niños, de salir al campo sin que les caiga un obus nazi-ucraniano, de pasar meses y meses en sótanos niños y ancianos etc. te recomiendo veas este documental que ya ha sido posteado, es del 2015.


----------



## eltonelero (20 Mar 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Ostras ñ, pensaba que era un meme mofándose de lo de bórrell de no poner la calefacción. Pero es hasta cierto.
> 
> Las sanciones son a los rusos, pero los que pasan frío, no comen carne ni leche y que no puede ni freír pescado son los europeos.



por si queda alguna duda de que va todo esto… nwo/usa/quiqui vs antiglobalismo/libertad/Europa


----------



## bigmaller (20 Mar 2022)

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
Interrogation of a representative of the territorial defense, detained near the city of Irpin. As we see, the desire to fight disappears immediately. And this applies to both sides. Any prisoner, of any side, can be "talked" or forced to say whatever the capturing side wishes. So all the bravado h..hlov over the prisoners of the Russian Federation does not mean anything and does not say anything - if you capture a Ukrainian, or any other, in most cases ALL prisoners will say the same thing.


----------



## Mig29 (20 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Rusia es la segunda mayor PRODUCTORA mundial de pornografía infantil
> 
> 
> Russia has been cited as the second largest producing country of child pornography in the world.14 Some children fall victim to child pornography as a means of supporting addictions, while others are lured by offers of food or trips.15 Russia’s massive size and the rapid emergence of new gangs...
> ...



70 años de comunismo es lo que tienen, que te dejan la sociedad hecha unos zorros. También a la cabeza en abortos, aun a pesar de una crisis demográfica bastante seria.
Y en 1914 Rusia tenia una de las poblaciones mas conservadoras de Europa.


----------



## Republicano (20 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> todavía nadie me ha explicado por qué el coronavirus no se ha usado como arma biológica en esta guerra.
> 
> Es una muestra de que tragáis con el relato como el resto de la borregada.
> 
> Burbuja está cayendo en el mismo error del " sologripismo "



Que no? 3 millones de ucranianos no vacunados están recorriendo Europa huyendo de los rusos. Y ya sabemos por Susana griso que los no vacunados son peligrosos propagadores de una enfermedad ultramortal que ponen en peligro a la población.


----------



## Gotthard (20 Mar 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Eso te lo acabas de inventar porque se prefiere que sea España a traves de Francia o con GNL la que suministre a Alemania.



Es mi predicción.

Alemania no ha dicho eso nunca. Lo ha dicho la nulidad de Van der Leyen en su visita a Madrid que es como si lo dice mi vecina la del cuarto. A la señora empoderadita de la UE la echaron a Bruselas como a Borrell, porque no tiene sitio ni en su propio partido despues de multiples cagadas en la cuarta legislatura de Merkel.

*Alemania (uber alles, recuerdese) no se va a quedar sin gas barato.* Y pasar de gas ruso barato a esa opcion que tu dices donde Sanchez es el rey de las regasificadoras es mucho mas cara que pillar gas argelino a granel a traves de italia y francia. Puede que al principo haya algunas entregas por via española, por el problema de aumentar capacidad, pero solo el tiempo de ampliar los varios canutos Argelia-Sicilia. El Transmediterranean ya tiene dos fases hechas y el problema es de bombeo desde Tunez, no de capacidad. Aparte esta el gasoducto directo via Cerdeña GALSI o el Greenstream a traves de Libia. Me imagino que en Schiphol ya estan embarcando los ingenieros holandeses que van a darle el arreglo a todo esto.




*Nuestros contratos con Argelia y el trato preferente que teniamos ayer se fueron por el desague a efectos prácticos.*

Con lo del posible corte del gas ruso a Argelia le han salido una cantidad increible de pretendientes que van a competir con nosotros, aunque no deberian preocuparse que nosotros mismos ya nos ahorcamos con Argel al tiempo que acuchillamos a los saharauis por la espalda.

Edit: Ya empiezan los argelinos. Acaban de pone a Albares y Sánchez de mentirosos (se han enterado por las declaraciones de Mohamed VI), y nos pintan de traidores y sometidos a la monarquía marroquí. Y eso solo es un comunicado sin firma a traves del periodico oficial TSA a lo largo de la semana vamos a ver cositas y con el embajador retirado de Madrid.









Argelia rebate a Moncloa: dice que no sabía nada del Sáhara y que España “se somete” a Marruecos


El gobierno argelino sostiene que Sánchez "no le informó en ningún momento" de su apoyo a Marruecos en la cuestión del Sáhara.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Mas vale que esto acabe pronto, es un desastre para Ucrania, para Rusia y para el resto del mundo
> 
> 
> *El conflicto de Ucrania exacerbará el hambre y la pobreza en África*
> ...



Y aquí discutiendo sobre los misiles hipersónicos rusos, cuando se está gestando una bomba de efectos retardados. ¿A dónde creéis que van a ir los hambrientos cuando el hambre apriete en África? ¿A la rica en trigo y maís Rusia o a la inflacionista Europa?


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (20 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Occidente vive de su total y abdoluta superioridad tecnologica (y social, doctrinal, etc..) sobre el resto del mumdo.
> 
> Y esta guerra esta demostrando eso, mas que nunca, el ejercito ochentero ruso esta siendo reventado por drones que maneja un tio en Delaware que despues de su jornada laboral reventando 10 o 20 trastos rusos se va en su Tesla a jugar al golf, mientraa el siguiente tecnico le releva enfrente de la pantalla del ordenador para reventar otros 10-20 BMR y T-90s.
> 
> Y mientras Jhony juega al golf, Dmitry se retuerce de dolor antes de morir en un campo de girasoles en Ucrania con el estomago lleno de metralla.




Y para que johnny pueda continuar pilotando drones y jugando al golf, su gobierno tiene que endeudarse con China hasta el infinito y mas alla del PIB.

Es como decir que esta casa es mia cuando cada año le pido una rehipoteca al banco.


----------



## ferrys (20 Mar 2022)

El misil ese debería llamarse Great Ball of Fire. Que exageración. Es ciencia ficción. Apenas se le ve.
Ahora mismo se ha acabado la discusión. No hay defensa posible . La OTAN está muerta, no podemos hacer nada. Jaque Mate. Adios.
Borrell dinos algo cabrón que has desaparecido. ¿Mas pasta para el CO2?


----------



## Archimanguina (20 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


>



mira que tirar el bazooka al suelo teniendo un contenedor de basura ahí mismo al otro lado de la calle....estos chechenos....


----------



## bigmaller (20 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja las viejas comegarbanzos de la aldea de la estepa tragaran (y sus maridos mientras haya vodka), pero en un mundo como el de hoy, tan comunicado, y habiendo catado las mieles occidentales, una gran parte de los rusos van a decir que el que les metió en este fregado es un hijo de la gran puta...
> 
> Eso del pueblo duro ya no es tan homogéneo.
> 
> ...



No así los europeos proNWO.... Tan resilientes.... 


En fin.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Mar 2022)

es MORDOR,



Mig29 dijo:


> 70 años de comunismo es lo que tienen, que te dejan la sociedad hecha unos zorros. También a la cabeza en abortos, aun a pesar de una crisis demográfica bastante seria.
> Y en 1914 Rusia tenia una de las poblaciones mas conservadoras de Europa.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Riadas de negros y árabes llegando a Europa, millones de hombres en edad militar. Creo que sobran comentarios.



Culpa de Zelenski por no regalar su país, ajá.

Venga, a la mesa, que mami ya puso los espaguetis troceaditos.


----------



## delhierro (20 Mar 2022)

Mig29 dijo:


> 70 años de comunismo es lo que tienen, que te dejan la sociedad hecha unos zorros. También a la cabeza en abortos, aun a pesar de una crisis demográfica bastante seria.
> Y en 1914 Rusia tenia una de las poblaciones mas conservadoras de Europa.



A ver qeu llevan 30 años de capitalismo, y en ucrania la población ha bajado 6 o 7 millones. Me recordadis "a los mios" que siguen echando la culpa a Franco de cosas que no se han arreglado 40 años despues de su muerte.

Y Putin es más facha que Casado o que Feijo juntitos. Las cosas como son, en esto tiene razon, porque estan acosando a su pais. Pero tiene de comunsta lo que yo de falangista.


----------



## Honkler (20 Mar 2022)

Europa necesita urgentemente deshacerse de todos sus políticos. Esto ya no da más…


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Mar 2022)

Y si la OTAN ya no vale para nada, han invadido ucrania sabiendo que nada de lo que pudiera hacer les suponia un peligro

tus 20 rublos



ferrys dijo:


> El misil ese debería llamarse Great Ball of Fire. Que exageración. Es ciencia ficción. Apenas se le ve.
> Ahora mismo se ha acabado la discusión. No hay defensa posible . La OTAN está muerta, no podemos hacer nada. Jaque Mate. Adios.
> Borrell dinos algo cabrón que has desaparecido. ¿Mas pasta para el CO2?


----------



## vettonio (20 Mar 2022)

-Quién hizo llorar a los santos iconos
dragones de América, Europa dragones
en Serbia, Siria los iconos están llorando
y lágrimas en Donbass y gemidos 
¿No estudian en la escuela de Bruselas?, no
tienes una victoria en el campo ruso
y los cruzados se irán todos bajo el hielo
¿Cómo te compadeces de tu propia gente?...


----------



## Impresionante (20 Mar 2022)

Globalistas, ya estáis todos.

Suponemos que DN aplaudiran a los neonazis

. Un tribunal de Portugal levanta la medida de coerción al conocido neonazi Mario Machado para que viaje a Ucrania


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> No así los europeos proNWO.... Tan resilientes....
> 
> 
> En fin.



Los europeos tenemos más inteligencia, más pasta, más huevos y mejores y más multimillonarios amigos que la chusma turcochina, no lo olvides, cerdo traidor.


----------



## Mig29 (20 Mar 2022)

Estoy viendo muchos videos estos días en los que se empieza a notar el uso de los drones por parte de los rusos, tanto para ataques directos como para dirigir a la artillería, como los drones suicidas. Unas paginas atrás he puesto un video, pero hay bastantes mas.
Contrasta con los ucranianos, que hace casi una semana que no suben nada de los Bayraktar TB-2(sin embargo siguen subiendo videos de ataques certeros de su artillería también dirigida con drones y satélites).
Para mi se sigue confirmando que la artillería es fundamental y ha aumentado muchísimo sus capacidades gracias a las nuevas tecnologías de localización y la munición guiada. En occidente nos tenemos que poner las pilas con esto.


----------



## arriondas (20 Mar 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> por si queda alguna duda de que va todo esto… nwo/usa/quiqui vs antiglobalismo/libertad/Europa



Más claro, agua. Detalles como la sobrerrepresentación de morenos en los anuncios, series y películas dan una pista.


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Rusia es la segunda mayor PRODUCTORA mundial de pornografía infantil
> 
> 
> Russia has been cited as the second largest producing country of child pornography in the world.14 Some children fall victim to child pornography as a means of supporting addictions, while others are lured by offers of food or trips.15 Russia’s massive size and the rapid emergence of new gangs...
> ...



Y España de las primeras en abuso infantil por parte de la curia, al igual que USA, Irlanda y un largo etc.


----------



## Honkler (20 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Globalistas, ya estáis todos.
> 
> Suponemos que DN aplaudiran a los neonazis
> 
> ...



Huele a que se lo quieren quitar de encima, a ver si se lo cepillan.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Y para que johnny pueda continuar pilotando drones y jugando al golf, su gobierno tiene que endeudarse con China hasta el infinito y mas alla del PIB.
> 
> Es como decir que esta casa es mia cuando cada año le pido una rehipoteca al banco.



Los de la Cañada Real piensan igual "jaaaaa payo, más vale chabola en mano que piso hipoteacaaaaaooo"


----------



## bigmaller (20 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Si pero no.
> 
> No es tan dificil de entender.
> 
> ...



Para explotar recursos no necesitas capital. Esa es la gran trampa. 

Lo vemos todo bajo la lente occidental. 


Es por eso que no entendemos como un pais "con un PIB menor que italia" Tiene submarinos con misiles nucleares, tiene capacidad de montar una cosmodromo, hacer por ellos mismos una estacion espacial, etc etc. Aqui hemos monetizado todo. Esa es la puta trampa.


----------



## El Promotor (20 Mar 2022)

Otra carnicería de soldados rusos cerca de Kiev (la ciudad que iba a caer en manos de Putin 24-48 horas después del comienzo de la invasión de la horda).



Broootaaal barbacoa.






@Señor X @keylargof @Ernesto o lo otro @ULTRAPACO @HDR @Lma0Zedong @ccartech @ZHU DE @delhierro @Nico @Turgot @Archimanguina @Casino @Indignado @Dr Polux @kelden @bigmaller @Vilux @PokemonVilnius @Alvin Red @Billy Ray @Discordante @Bimbo @Wein @FernandoIII @Fígaro @Casino @dabuti @vladimirovich @Mig29 @Scardanelli @Burbujo II


----------



## delhierro (20 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Para explotar recursos no necesitas capital. Esa es la gran trampa.
> 
> Lo vemos todo bajo la lente occidental.
> 
> ...



No solo eso, valoranos el cosmodromo a precios rusos con la trampa del cambio y nos creemos que vale lo mismo que un mercadona.


----------



## Pat (20 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Occidente esta en shock . Rusia no colapsa . Los rusos no salen a las calles . Y Putin es ya mas popular que Elvis Presley en 1961
> Ucrania tiene ( segun el " google " ) unos 603 mil Km2 , Si le quitamos los 20 mil Km2 de Crimea y los 80 mil Km2 de los Oblasts de Donetsk
> Lugansk y Kerson el resultado es que Ucrania ha perdido 100 mil Km2 . Quedan otros 500 mil Km2
> De momento , y segun mapas occidentales . Rusia controla ( directa o indirectamente ) un 20 % del territorio ucraniano ( 120 mil Km2 )
> ...



Saludos Clapham….

Aun estoy esperando que admites como te equivocaste con Brexit….

En Cuanto a Rusia…..

Rusia ya ha perdido la Guerra; Rusia ha creado un odio generacional entre los quien eran hermanos. Hungría 1956 y Checoslovaquia 1968 (_mucho menos sangrientos_) aseguraban que estos países nunca quieran formar parte de una Unión con Rusia; esta Brutal invasión de Ucrania asegura que Rusia tendrá el odio en sus fronteras.

Si hay un acuerdo de paz Rusia/Ucrania; Ucrania se juntara con el EU y se convertirá En un país rico mientras la parte Ruso será un pueblo ocupado y pobre. Esto será una situación insostenible a medio/larga plazo.


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Ese mapa me parece brutal porque mirandolo uno diria que España, Italia, Grecia, Portugal no son considerados paises europeos realmente.
> 
> Casi no hay interconexiones. Sin embargo europa central + Francia estan completamente interconectados. Incluso paises que en teoria son (o eran porque esto esta planificado hace decadas) mas pobres que España o Italia como Hungria, Polonia, Eslovaquia... hasta UK parece mejor integrada.
> 
> ...



El problema de la no integración de España en Europa es el mismo desde hace siglos milenios, y tiene un nombre: Francia. Son ellos los que no han querido hacer conexiones de gas con España, los que no quieren hacer intercambios de conexiones eléctricas, los que no quieren hacer conexiones ferroviarias, los que no quieren hacer autopistas, etc. Si hasta Portugal no quiere hacer la vía del ave que uniría Lisboa con Madrid para ¡No ser una ciudad dormitorio de Madrid!. En el caso francés es por motivos más oscuros: No nos quieren como competencia y prefieren tenernos como "patio trasero" y vasallo.


----------



## crocodile (20 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Y lo peor es que la gente se lo cree. Si sale por la tele, se lo tragarán.



Acabo de hablar con mi familia política en Crimea, precios de gasolina apenas han subido, solo lo hecho la comida de importación, las estanterías están llenas, en fin , aquí los borregos lo creen todo.


----------



## Mig29 (20 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> A ver qeu llevan 30 años de capitalismo, y en ucrania la población ha bajado 6 o 7 millones. Me recordadis "a los mios" que siguen echando la culpa a Franco de cosas que no se han arreglado 40 años despues de su muerte.
> 
> Y Putin es más facha que Casado o que Feijo juntitos. Las cosas como son, en esto tiene razon, porque estan acosando a su pais. Pero tiene de comunsta lo que yo de falangista.



Todas las republicas ex soviéticas sufren los mismos problemas. Y si, no creo que Putin sea comunista para nada, pero no ha hecho nada para "curar" los problemas sociales del pueblo ruso, que sigue teniendo casi todo lo malo del comunismo, pero casi nada de lo "bueno". Algún intento ha habido por parte de la iglesia ortodoxa, pero frenado desde el gobierno.


El Ariki Mau dijo:


> es MORDOR,



Es una de las penas de Rusia, que podría haber sido la comarca. Su rumbo empezó a perderse con la alianza con los franco-británicos y la certificación de esta en 1914. Rusia iba camino de ser Centro Europa, ahora tienen lo que tienen.


----------



## arriondas (20 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Culpa de Zelenski por no regalar su país, ajá.
> 
> Venga, a la mesa, que mami ya puso los espaguetis troceaditos.



¿Qué tal la comida del Marítimo?


----------



## Impresionante (20 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Huele a que se lo quieren quitar de encima, a ver si se lo cepillan.



El mensaje es otro 

Si vas a luchar contra los malos, ya eres bueno


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Mar 2022)

Rusia es la 2º mayor productora de pornografía infantil. Estais vinculados emocionalmente a un imperio pederasta.

Soys orcos



Alvin Red dijo:


> Y España de las primeras en abuso infantil por parte de la curia, al igual que USA, Irlanda y un largo etc.


----------



## alnitak (20 Mar 2022)

occidente se ha quedado atras... lo mas rapkdo es el aegis.. a 5 match y zhintar y zircon van a a10 match ...

por otro lado Ahora, Rusia acaba de presentar, difundiendo imágenes por primera vez, el *misil* balístico intercontinental (ICBM) más poderoso del *mundo*, con una capacidad destructiva de 40 megatones, es decir, 2.000 veces la bomba de Hiroshima (15 kilotones).









Así es el misil hipersónico Kinzhal lanzado por Rusia contra Ucrania, capaz de burlar cualquier escudo


“Para alcanzar un cohete que se desplaza aunque sea a una velocidad de Mach 10 hay que disponer de un anti-cohete con velocidad de Mach 15, que EEUU no tiene”, dijo Putin.




www.larazon.es


----------



## delhierro (20 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Otra carnicería de soldados rusos cerca de Kiev (la ciudad que iba a caer en manos de Putin 24-48 horas después de la invasión).



Esto te queda grande promotroll. Alguien te deberia explica que los vehiculos rusos y ucranianos son en muchos casos iguales o tan parecidos que hay que mirarlos con lupa para distinguirlos. Son diseños sovietos, en muchos casos construidos en los 80. Los ucranianos se dedican a hacer pasar por rusos muchos de sus vehiculos destruidos. Ojo que algun caso hay que ellos sacuden. Pero sus perdidas incluso defendiendo son 5x 10x las de los rusos.


----------



## ferrys (20 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Y si la OTAN ya no vale para nada, han invadido ucrania sabiendo que nada de lo que pudiera hacer les suponia un peligro
> 
> tus 20 rublos



Vale para pagar a su clientela y nada mas. La OTAN ahora mismo son cuatro maniobras, perder un par de aviones y hacer el paripé. No vale una puta mierda. Nada funciona. En una guerra convencional contra Rusia en una semana la mitad de los soldados están de vuelta en casa. Y lo estamos viendo. Llevan 8 años preparando al ejercito nazi, lleno de jóvenes obsesionados. Han invertido miles de millones, tienen las mejores armas ligeras. Y 4 destartalados milicianos con 4 aviones les están descuartizando en 3 semanas. En 1 semana ya estaban derrotados. Y ahora empiezan a sacar los rusos los jugetitos y coc, co, co, coc, coc.


----------



## Honkler (20 Mar 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Saludos Clapham….
> 
> Aun estoy esperando que admites como te equivocaste con Brexit….
> 
> ...



Ucrania, o lo que quede de ella, no va a entrar en la UE en DÉCADAS.


----------



## Wein (20 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Es mi predicción.
> 
> Alemania no ha dicho eso nunca. Lo ha dicho la nulidad de Van der Leyen en su visita a Madrid que es como si lo dice mi vecina la del cuarto.
> 
> ...



es que España tiene dos gasoductos, además de la mayor capacidad de GNL de Europa. Italia tendria que construir o otro gasoducto o más regasificadoras y eso no se hace en un año.

Cuando Alemania acabe su regasificadora comprará GNL a España y seguramente Argelia reabra el gasoducto marroqui que cerró hace unos meses.

El Gnl tarda mas su transporte que su descarga. Creo que se descarga en menos de 48 horas. llevarlo de España a Alemania y del norte de España a Alemania es mucho más sencillo.


----------



## Pat (20 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Otra carnicería de soldados rusos cerca de Kiev (la ciudad que iba a caer en manos de Putin 24-48 horas después de la invasión).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Rusia esta recogiendo lo que sembró, pero los soldados Rusos tiene Madres y padres quien les va llorar por el vacilo que dejan sus muertes. Y estas madres no tiene el muy pobre compensación que sus hijos estaban en la banda correcta.


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> los portaaviones americanos han quedado inservibles
> 
> en todo el mundo... USA ahora mismo esta asustadisima rusia puede hacer desaparecer en 1 minuto toda la flota americana de portaaaviones
> 
> la capacidad balistica rusa es muy superior a la occidental .... los portaaviones y los tanqjes NO valen nada con las nuevas armas balisticas guiadas...



El problema es que se están gastando una millonada en ellos cuando haber desarrollado misiles hipersónicos era mucho más barato. Deben haber serias preocupaciones en el Pentágono de qué hacer con esas partidas presupuestarias como a Rusia le de por exportar misiles hipersónicos a todo aquel que los pague. ¿Iran, Yemen, Corea del Norte, Venezuela, India?. Creo que hasta veríamos hasta países de la OTAN comprándolos.


----------



## Indignado (20 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Otra carnicería de soldados rusos cerca de Kiev (la ciudad que iba a caer en manos de Putin 24-48 horas después de la invasión).



DEP


----------



## Pat (20 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Ucrania, o lo que quede de ella, no va a entrar en la UE en DÉCADAS.



Sera parte de un acuerdo de paz.


----------



## bigmaller (20 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Occidente vive de su total y abdoluta superioridad tecnologica (y social, doctrinal, etc..) sobre el resto del mumdo.
> 
> Y esta guerra esta demostrando eso, mas que nunca, el ejercito ochentero ruso esta siendo reventado por drones que maneja un tio en Delaware que despues de su jornada laboral reventando 10 o 20 trastos rusos se va en su Tesla a jugar al golf, mientraa el siguiente tecnico le releva enfrente de la pantalla del ordenador para reventar otros 10-20 BMR y T-90s.
> 
> Y mientras Jhony juega al golf, Dmitry se retuerce de dolor antes de morir en un campo de girasoles en Ucrania con el estomago lleno de metralla.



"Jhony" No juega al golf. "Jhony" Se mete de todo para sobrellevar la vida viviendo en una Mobile Home de alquiler a las afueras de salt lake city


----------



## Honkler (20 Mar 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Sera parte de un acuerdo de paz.



Y mi abuela fuma


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> El misil ese debería llamarse Great Ball of Fire. Que exageración. Es ciencia ficción. Apenas se le ve.
> Ahora mismo se ha acabado la discusión. No hay defensa posible . La OTAN está muerta, no podemos hacer nada. Jaque Mate. Adios.
> Borrell dinos algo cabrón que has desaparecido. ¿Mas pasta para el CO2?



No está muerta, están las nukes y los MBIC usanos que siguen operativos. El problema está en que ahora se va a lanzar como locos por tener también ese juguete y otros similares, y a investigar cómo pararlos. 

Lo he dicho antes, las acciones de las armamentisticas van a subir.


----------



## bigmaller (20 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No solo eso, valoranos el cosmodromo a precios rusos con la trampa del cambio y nos creemos que vale lo mismo que un mercadona.



Exacto. Pero tan dificil es de entender?

Si un cosmodromo vale lo que vale un mercadona, y si con un cosmodromo somos capaces de lanzar cohetes.... Con 100 mercadonas podemos lanzar cohetes tripulados a marte. 

Teniendo en cuenta que tenemos miles de mercadonas..... Podemos conquistar el sistema solar.


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Otra carnicería de soldados rusos cerca de Kiev (la ciudad que iba a caer en manos de Putin 24-48 horas después de la invasión).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Disfrutas, eh, tus compañeros de armas te esperan, venga vete para ahí.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Mar 2022)

Yaya lo estamos viendo con los 5 generales del khan muertos implicando 20 K muertos militares a 4k cada general.
La cuestion es que mientras que la propaganda del khan dice que la otan amenaza y que hay que invadir ucrania preventivamente luego tambien dice que la otan no es una amenaza pues es un chiste.
Lo digo para llamar la atención de que el imperio pederasta nisiquiera es capaz de preparar una retorica internamente consistente sino que dicen lo primero que se les ocurre.



ferrys dijo:


> Vale para pagar a su clientela y nada mas. La OTAN ahora mismo son cuatro maniobras, perder un par de aviones y hacer el paripé. No vale una puta mierda. Nada funciona. En una guerra convencional contra Rusia en una semana la mitad de los soldados están de vuelta en casa. Y lo estamos viendo. Llevan 8 años preparando al ejercito nazi, lleno de jóvenes obsesionados. Han invertido miles de millones, tienen las mejores armas ligeras. Y 4 destartalados milicianos con 4 aviones les están descuartizando en 3 semanas. En 1 semana ya estaban derrotados. Y ahora empiezan a sacar los rusos los jugetitos y coc, co, co, coc, coc.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Qué tal la comida del Marítimo?




Y eso?

Es pronto aún para comer en España, estamos en los previos.

Otra birra y otra de risas a costa de los follaputines, esto es un no parar, nunca defraudais.

Vuelvo a decir, pena que detrás de todo esto haya una guerra.


----------



## ferrys (20 Mar 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Saludos Clapham….
> 
> Aun estoy esperando que admites como te equivocaste con Brexit….
> 
> ...



Vete a tomar por culo soplapollas. Esperemos que no se crea las gilipolleces que dice, es decir un sistema neonazi que es una puta verguenza y estaba atemorizando a la población y ahora odian a los rusos. El desembarco de Normandia debió ser de odiados profesionales. Les odiaban los franceses, belgas y holandeses. Hasta los alemanes odiaron por librarles de los nazis. 
Tela las tonterías que se dicen.


----------



## delhierro (20 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El problema es que se están gastando una millonada en ellos cuando haber desarrollado misiles hipersónicos era mucho más barato. Deben haber serias preocupaciones en el Pentágono de qué hacer con esas partidas presupuestarias como a Rusia le de por exportar misiles hipersónicos a todo aquel que los pague. ¿Iran, Yemen, Corea del Norte, Venezuela, India?. Creo que hasta veríamos hasta países de la OTAN comprándolos.



Los de corea del norte ya han hecho pruebas, aunque son para ataque a tierra. No tienen la versatilidad de estos lanzados desde aviones.


----------



## Knight who says ni (20 Mar 2022)

Han dicho en La Cuatro que ya ha caído Mariupol. ¿Se confirma?

Disculpad que no lo busque en las 1454 páginas del hilo, lleváis un ritmo trepidante...


----------



## Pollepolle (20 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Otra carnicería de soldados rusos cerca de Kiev (la ciudad que iba a caer en manos de Putin 24-48 horas después del comienzo de la invasión de la horda).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahi lo que veo unos descampados parecidos a los de las afueras de Madrid. Si me dices que matan rusos como si son murcianos.


----------



## ferrys (20 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Yaya lo estamos viendo con los 5 generales del khan muertos implicando 20 K muertos militares a 4k cada general.
> La cuestion es que mientras que la propaganda del khan dice que la otan amenaza y que hay que invadir ucrania preventivamente luego tambien dice que la otan no es una amenaza pues es un chiste.
> Lo digo para llamar la atención de que el imperio pederasta nisiquiera es capaz de preparar una retorica internamente consistente sino que dicen lo primero que se les ocurre.



Paran los rotativos, atención, atención, 5 generales han muerto y 20.000 soldados muertos. Pues joder con 20.000 muertos, 100.000 heridos, sin generales, sin blindados, sin helicopteros, sin aviones, no se que cojones hacen los ucros. Deben de ser mancos por que no hay explicación.


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

Funeral de los mercenarios georgianos fallecidos por las fuerzas armadas rusas


----------



## Impresionante (20 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Rusia es la 2º mayor productora de pornografía infantil. Estais vinculados emocionalmente a un imperio pederasta.
> 
> Soys orcos



No digas tonterías figura

Consumo de porno


----------



## arriondas (20 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Y eso?
> 
> Es pronto aún para comer en España, estamos en los previos.
> 
> ...



Llegas hasta donde puedes, lo siento.


----------



## Scardanelli (20 Mar 2022)

Guerra de conquista y limpieza étnica. No lo duda nadie, está en vuestra genética de horda turcochina.


----------



## Discordante (20 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Para explotar recursos no necesitas capital. Esa es la gran trampa.
> 
> Lo vemos todo bajo la lente occidental.
> 
> ...



No es una lente occidental bimaller. Es la realidad.

Obviamente para extraer recursos necesitas mucho menos capital que para procesarlos e infinito menos que para manufacturarlos.

Iraq e Iran producen juntos casi tanto petroleo como Rusia y su PIB sumado es 1/5 del de Rusia. Si te centras en una unica industria puedes ser eficiente pero Rusia se supone que es un pais desarrollado (diversificado y multi industrial). Para eso si necesitas capital en cantidades mayores. Si solo quieres sacar crudo como Venezuela te basta con poco, pero si quieres Crudo, Gas, Tungstenos, Titanio, Uranio, Oro y mil mas y ademas procesarlos (gasolinas, barras de metales, lingotes) necesitas muchisimo mas.

¿Quien no entiende que Rusia tenga submarinos con misiles nucleares? La misma inercia que permite que occidente siga viviendo mucho mejor de lo que deberia afecta a Rusia. Ademas si dedicas una gran cantidad de recursos a la defensa tendras muchas mas capacidades.

Rusia tiene todo lo heredado, tambien capital, por la URSS. La tecnologia e industria militar no es como los moviles. Lleva decadas desarrollarla y aunque la pares de golpe (la inversion) sigues teniendo decadas de stock y recursos.

El gasto acumulado de Rusia en defensa en las ultimas 5 decadas supera facilmente en 20 veces el de europa. Eso queda ahi. Es cierto que con el tiempo se van viendo las carencias, como esta ocurriendo en este conflicto, pero si ademas dedicas un esfuerzo considerable (ese 11-15% anual) consigues mantenerte arriba mucho mas (o que el declive sea mas lento).

Es como las empresas. Las empresas pese a hacerlo fatal pueden tirarse decadas siendo gigantescas (mira Telefonica). Pues la guerra es una de las empresas mas importantes para los estados y especialmente para uno como el Ruso.

Precisamente esta jugada viene de que se acaba el legado. Rusia ya es militarmente una sombra de lo que fue y China y EEUU estan a años luz (la propaganda esta muy bien pero China y EEUU llevan ya una decada en una nueva guerra de las galaxias mientras Rusia hace refritos de los misiles hipersonicos de la URSS).


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Mar 2022)

está retorico ultra-agresiva del kremlin evidentemente debe ser respondida con sanciones economicas fuertisimas y un aislamiento total, no puede tolerarse que se esten enviando componentes que terminaran ensamblados en maquinas que apuntan a occidente.



alnitak dijo:


> occidente se ha quedado atras... lo mas rapkdo es el aegis.. a 5 match y zhintar y zircon van a a10 match ...
> 
> por otro lado Ahora, Rusia acaba de presentar, difundiendo imágenes por primera vez, el *misil* balístico intercontinental (ICBM) más poderoso del *mundo*, con una capacidad destructiva de 40 megatones, es decir, 2.000 veces la bomba de Hiroshima (15 kilotones).
> 
> ...


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Rusia esta recogiendo lo que sembró, pero los soldados Rusos tiene Madres y padres quien les va llorar por el vacilo que dejan sus muertes. Y estas madres no tiene el muy pobre compensación que sus hijos estaban en la banda correcta.




Creo que Putin pagaba unos 24000 euros por muerto, no está mal (supongo, si paga eso, es que no está mal para él ni para el ruso medio, para mí el dinero sería lo de menos).

Me imagino el estadio ese del otro día y él diciendo...."además, por cada orco muerto, pagaremos 24000 euros"...y a continuación todo el estadio haciendo la ola...pelos de punta, lol...quizás cuando se interrumpió la transmisión de TV fue en ese momento, ajajajajajaj, jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja.


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

El ejército ruso lanzó un ataque exitoso contra la brigada de misiles 19 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Fuentes ucranianas confirman la liquidación de Alexandra Burgart y otros 8 militares de esta unidad.

Recordemos que el 14 de marzo, la brigada 19 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania lanzó un ataque con misiles en el centro de Donetsk, como resultado de lo cual murieron más de 20 civiles.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (20 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Globalistas, ya estáis todos.
> 
> Suponemos que DN aplaudiran a los neonazis
> 
> ...



Los chechenos están limpiando Europa, para que luego halla quejas de los chechenos.

En el fondo son buena gente.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (20 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Rusia es la 2º mayor productora de pornografía infantil. Estais vinculados emocionalmente a un imperio pederasta.
> 
> Soys orcos



Aquí en cambio los pederastas nos gobiernan.

La derecha quiere quitar hierro al asunto de los casos de abusos a menores en la Iglesia... y la izquierda tapar a toda costa las degeneradas bestialidades de sus propios líderes, socios y amiguetes.


----------



## Scardanelli (20 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> No digas tonterías figura
> 
> Consumo de porno
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 991569



Pasa como en Irán y Chechenia, que no existen los _omosecsuales_…

No hay porno, pero les putes son los mejores…y así con todo…









Putin: "Las prostitutas rusas son las mejores, pero no creo que Trump cayera en eso"


El presidente ruso ha tratado de quitar hierro a los intentos de mezclar al presidente electo de los EEUU con escándalos sexuales en Moscú.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## vladimirovich (20 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> "Jhony" No juega al golf. "Jhony" Se mete de todo para sobrellevar la vida viviendo en una Mobile Home de alquiler a las afueras de salt lake city



Disfruta de tus sueños mientras puedas.

Al ejercito Dmitry de mierda le quedan semanas para colapsar.

Puede que al final Zelensky le de una servilleta al gnomo donde ponga "OTAN de entrada no" y eso ya te valga para decir en el foro que la guerra de Ucrania ha sido otra jugada magistral de Putin.


----------



## Scardanelli (20 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Aquí en cambio los pederastas nos gobiernan.



Y piden _picsa_…


----------



## ferrys (20 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No está muerta, están las nukes y los MBIC usanos que siguen operativos. El problema está en que ahora se va a lanzar como locos por tener también ese juguete y otros similares, y a investigar cómo pararlos.
> 
> Lo he dicho antes, las acciones de las armamentisticas van a subir.



Los nukes valen una mierda por que todos tienen nukes y los otros los tienen mejores. Nadie va a lanzar un nuke no táctico. Uno de los grandes significa adios y eso no lo quiere ni Soros. 
El problema es que la OTAN tenía la ventaja en todo y se han machacado cantidades inverosimiles de pasta en los amigos y ahora nada funciona. Aviones de mierda, flotas completamente inútiles mas allá de follacabras, etc. Y los USA tiene una deuda inmensa. Gasta lo que produce 3 USA y ya se ve en el horizonte la caída del $$$. Ese es el nuke definitivo, no money no misiles.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Mar 2022)

no has visto que los orcos retroceden en kiev y estan estancados en todos los frentes? no ves todos los dias chatarras del khan arder?
pues eso es lo que le esta haciendo un pais con 1/3 de poblacion al imperio pederasta






Rusia es la segunda mayor PRODUCTORA mundial de pornografía infantil


Russia has been cited as the second largest producing country of child pornography in the world.14 Some children fall victim to child pornography as a means of supporting addictions, while others are lured by offers of food or trips.15 Russia’s massive size and the rapid emergence of new gangs...




www.burbuja.info







ferrys dijo:


> Paran los rotativos, atención, atención, 5 generales han muerto y 20.000 soldados muertos. Pues joder con 20.000 muertos, 100.000 heridos, sin generales, sin blindados, sin helicopteros, sin aviones, no se que cojones hacen los ucros. Deben de ser mancos por que no hay explicación.


----------



## Mig29 (20 Mar 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Han dicho en La Cuatro que ya ha caído Mariupol. ¿Se confirma?
> 
> Disculpad que no lo busque en las 1454 páginas del hilo, lleváis un ritmo trepidante...



No lo creo, yo por como están las cosas, veo combates y escaramuzas para varios días en Mariupol. Van a quedar muchas bolsas y grupos de resistencia aislados.

En otro orden de cosas, acabo de leer que Alemania va comprar nuevos blindados Boxer, armados con torreta(entre la Lance, la que usan los Boxer australianos, y la que lleva el Puma).
Se habla que Alemania va armar 1000 Boxers y 800 Puma, y hasta 400 Leopard 2 modernizados al estándar 2A7 hasta que llegue el futuro carro de combate europeo(para el que están Francia y Alemania, y muy probablemente Italia, Reino Unido y Polonia).
Además de los F-35 y EFA ECR de esta semana, también se están negociando compras de helicópteros pesados, y sistemas antimisiles(donde se baraja el THAAD y el Barak-8 israelí) y aumentar la producción de los drones suicidas Harop.
Los alemanes se han puesto serios con el rearme.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Llegas hasta donde puedes, lo siento.



No sientas nada, me voy a reír de tí igual, no sé a lo que ibas con lo del Marítimo, cierto, alguna paranoia tuya.

Yo soy más directo, si tengo que decirte algo te lo digo.

Por ejemplo:

*
HIJO DE CIEN MIL PUTAS.*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Mar 2022)

pesimo troll, solo veo que machacas contenidos y esloganes inconexos, van a degradarte



ferrys dijo:


> Los nukes valen una mierda por que todos tienen nukes y los otros los tienen mejores. Nadie va a lanzar un nuke no táctico. Uno de los grandes significa adios y eso no lo quiere ni Soros.
> El problema es que la OTAN tenía la ventaja en todo y se han machacado cantidades inverosimiles de pasta en los amigos y ahora nada funciona. Aviones de mierda, flotas completamente inútiles mas allá de follacabras, etc. Y los USA tiene una deuda inmensa. Gasta lo que produce 3 USA y ya se ve en el horizonte la caída del $$$. Ese es el nuke definitivo, no money no misiles.


----------



## ferrys (20 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Aquí en cambio los pederastas nos gobiernan.
> 
> La derecha quiere quitar hierro al asunto de los casos de abusos a menores en la Iglesia... y la izquierda tapar a toda costa las degeneradas bestialidades de sus propios líderes e integrantes.



Lo que no te dice es quien el primer productor de pornografía................. todos lo sabemos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Mar 2022)

Europa necesita un IRON DOME upgradeado para la cohetería rusa



Mig29 dijo:


> No lo creo, yo por como están las cosas, veo combates y escaramuzas para varios días en Mariupol. Van a quedar muchas bolsas y grupos de resistencia aislados.
> 
> En otro orden de cosas, acabo de leer que Alemania va comprar nuevos blindados Boxer, armados con torreta(entre la Lance, la que usan los Boxer australianos, y la que lleva el Puma).
> Se habla que Alemania va armar 1000 Boxers y 800 Puma, y hasta 400 Leopard 2 modernizados al estándar 2A7 hasta que llegue el futuro carro de combate europeo(para el que están Francia y Alemania, y muy probablemente Italia, Reino Unido y Polonia).
> ...


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Hombreeeee

Ya te gustaría que no.


Corregida, aumentada, y SODOMIZADORA de turcochinos.


Ahora vas y lo cascas.


----------



## ferrys (20 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> pesimo troll, solo veo que machacas contenidos y esloganes inconexos, van a degradarte



Joder el matemático, tu debes ser matemático y tonto del culo. No se chico, se quedaban sin bombas, chatarra, corralito, default y todos muertos. Y ahí siguen. No se, a lo mejor nos debería de explicar que pasa por que dice arre y so.


----------



## bigmaller (20 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> No es una lente occidental bimaller. Es la realidad.
> 
> ¿Quien no entiende que Rusia tenga submarinos con misiles nucleares? La misma inercia que permite que occidente siga viviendo mucho mejor de lo que deberia afecta a Rusia. Ademas si dedicas una gran cantidad de recursos a la defensa tendras muchas mas capacidades.
> 
> ...



Solo te diré una cosa. 
Telefonica si no fuera por el estado estaría quebrada. De la misma forma que europa si no fuera por el poder de su moneda, con la ayuda de usa y el poder de su moneda, todo gracias al ejercito. 

Estas haciendo las cuentas con ojos de occidente. 
Cuando hablas de "gasto acumulado" " Esfuerzo considerable" En qué hablas? Dolares? % de PIB? Julios? Rusia heredó "capital" De la URSS??? 

Espero que hables de capital humano, cerebros instruidos, tecnicos capacitados.... Porque dinero fiat.... 

China ha jugado al juego yankee durante estoa años porque tenia una ventaja. Eran competitivos en la poduccion. Ahora ya no. Van a dar el salto. Y para eso necesitan quitar el dolar. Y para eso esta Rusia. Para que las materias primas se pingan carisimas para el dolar y baratisimaa para el yuan.....


----------



## Impresionante (20 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Los chechenos están limpiando Europa, para que luego halla quejas de los chechenos.
> 
> En el fondo son buena gente.



No creo que los chechenos sean peores que los que bombardearon Serbia u organizaron la primavera árabe.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Mar 2022)

@Wardenclyffe☄️ trajo el dato de que era México, que todos sabemos lo que hay alli en tema mafias. Tiene mucho que ver con rusia, el 2º generador de pornografia infantil. Soys orcos vinculados emocionalmente al imperio pederasta.




ferrys dijo:


> Lo que no te dice es quien el primer productor de pornografía................. todos lo sabemos.


----------



## bigmaller (20 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Disfruta de tus sueños mientras puedas.
> 
> Al ejercito Dmitry de mierda le quedan semanas para colapsar.
> 
> Puede que al final Zelensky le de una servilleta al gnomo donde ponga "OTAN de entrada no" y eso ya te valga para decir en el foro que la guerra de Ucrania ha sido otra jugada magistral de Putin.



No veis mas que el dedo...esta jugada es china pedazo de tontolabas....


----------



## Scardanelli (20 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> "Jhony" No juega al golf. "Jhony" Se mete de todo para sobrellevar la vida viviendo en una Mobile Home de alquiler a las afueras de salt lake city



Salt Lake City y las zonas naturales de Utah tienen su gracia. Os lo recomiendo a los paletos que no habéis salido de Éibar…


----------



## capitán almeida (20 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Funeral de los mercenarios georgianos fallecidos por las fuerzas armadas rusas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 991570



Lazo negro en mi bacinilla, no gano pa telas


----------



## Gotthard (20 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El ejército ruso lanzó un ataque exitoso contra la brigada de misiles 19 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
> 
> Fuentes ucranianas confirman la liquidación de Alexandra Burgart y otros 8 militares de esta unidad.
> 
> ...



Ah, que habia una tia al mando de la brigada de artilleria esa que reventó la calle universitatskaya.
Otro mito de mujer militar empoderada mas para el feminismo mundial.


----------



## Impresionante (20 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Pasa como en Irán y Chechenia, que no existen los _omosecsuales_…
> 
> No hay porno, pero les putes son los mejores…y así con todo…
> 
> ...



Jojojo, agarrándose a una hironia de mierda.

Putin ironizaba,...


----------



## Zappa (20 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Salt Lake City y las zonas naturales de Utah tienen su gracia. Os lo recomiendo a los paletos que no habéis salido de Éibar…



Te lo subo:















Parque nacional Zion - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Mar 2022)

No lo haces nada bien, otros cms parecen mas motivados, parece que haces un random de frases e ya. Creo que dentro de poco daran tu nick a otro, porque no eres aceptablemente bueno en defender al imperio pederasta.



ferrys dijo:


> Joder el matemático, tu debes ser matemático y tonto del culo. No se chico, se quedaban sin bombas, chatarra, corralito, default y todos muertos. Y ahí siguen. No se, a lo mejor nos debería de explicar que pasa por que dice arre y so.


----------



## ferrys (20 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> @Wardenclyffe☄ trajo el dato de que era México, que todos sabemos lo que hay alli en tema mafias. Tiene mucho que ver con rusia, el 2º generador de pornografia infantil. Soys orcos vinculados emocionalmente al imperio pederasta.



Eres tan tonto que ni compruebas la información tu mismo. Parguela









España, segundo país en el ranking mundial de pornografía infantil


Más de 16.000 españoles manejaron el año pasado archivos con imágenes sexuales de niños



www.abc.es


----------



## crocodile (20 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Putin acabará mal con todo esta mierda...



Te lo ha dicho la TV ? Entonces es verdad. Te lo juro .


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Solo te diré una cosa.
> Telefonica si no fuera por el estado estaría quebrada. De la misma forma que europa si no fuera por el poder de su moneda, con la ayuda de usa y el poder de su moneda, todo gracias al ejercito.
> 
> Estas haciendo las cuentas con ojos de occidente.
> ...



"Telefonica si no fuera por el estado estaría quebrada."


Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja

por Dios, deja de iluminarnos.

Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja

Qué rebueno, aquí queda la reflexión fliposófica del 20 de Marzo del 2022 para la Humanidad.


----------



## Scardanelli (20 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Te lo subo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y esto…









Park City, Utah - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## ccartech (20 Mar 2022)

Aquí se rindió el Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Comandante Adjunto del 1er Batallón de la 14ª Brigada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Depuso sus armas.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## crocodile (20 Mar 2022)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> *Yo no entiendo nada.*
> 
> Tenía que decirlo.



Pon la TV , te enteraras de la "VERDAD".


----------



## Mig29 (20 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Europa necesita un IRON DOME upgradeado para la cohetería rusa



No, es muy caro y fácilmente saturable por la cantidad de baterías que pueden desplegar los rusos.
Lo mas efectivo es esto: Nächstbereichschutzsystem MANTIS - Wikipedia
Rheinmetall lleva tiempo trabajando en sistemas de ese estilo, validos contra drones, morteros, artillería y cohetes. Ojo, que Iron Dome no es nada malo, pero es muy caro y fácilmente saturable por eso mismo, necesitarías muchísimas baterías.


----------



## Discordante (20 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Estas haciendo las cuentas con ojos de occidente.
> Cuando hablas de "gasto acumulado" " Esfuerzo considerable" En qué hablas? Dolares? % de PIB? Julios? Rusia heredó "capital" De la URSS???
> 
> Espero que hables de capital humano, cerebros instruidos, tecnicos capacitados.... Porque dinero fiat....
> ...



Es que eso es capital joder. Te lo llevo diciendo desde el principio.

Maquinaria, tecnologia, conocimiento, patentes, desarrollos, investigaciones, personal, empresarialidad, cadenas de montaje/valor/suministro, infraestructuras, edificios, etc. eso es capital. Es un patrimonio dedicado a generar riqueza.

En el apartado industrial y militar Rusia, desde la URSS, ha tenido un patrimonio ingente que ha ido quemando (como ha hecho occidente con el suyo), y ahora esta en esa trampa que supone el no haberlo repuesto porque era mas facil vivir de vender recursos. Y como ha dedicado mucho menos a la industria no militar esta muy tocada por ese lado. Va a depender enormemente del capital extranjero, como nosotros, (de esas cosas que otros si tienen) porque ellos no lo han repuesto. Eso te hace vulnerable y debil.

Esta claro que si ademas de no tener nada de eso tampoco tienes recursos que puedas intercambiar para conseguirlo estas aun peor. Que es lo que les pasa a los PIGS (aunque la I no tanto y la P y la G es muy pequeño asi que puede vivir solo de turismo y sectores primarios, los jodidos son la S y ya sabes quienes son).

China esta por ver que va a hacer porque ahora esta llegando al punto de economia desarrollada, donde ya no se depende de la industria ligera o los monocultivos, pero tiene enormes retos. Para mi el mas importante el demografico.


----------



## magufone (20 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Jojojo, agarrándose a una hironia de mierda.
> 
> Putin ironizaba,...



Es que no llegan... no llegan...


----------



## ULTRAPACO (20 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Pon la TV , te enteraras de la "VERDAD".



Tu pon RT...


----------



## Republicano (20 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En los estatutos de la OTAN pone claramente que no puede ser miembro ningún estado con reclamaciones territoriales sobre un tercer, repito, lo pone sobre el papel. Otra cosa es que hayan casos raros como el greco-turco.



Entonces por qué ha llegado la OTAN dando esperanzas de que Ucrania entraría en la OTAN? Al final será verdad que lo que buscaba biden era tocar los cojones a Putin para que Europa no se aliara Rusia para no desbancar a usa de su supremacía mundial, como Gisbert cuenta en sus videos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Mar 2022)

Falso, los pederastas gobiernan en rusia, la legislacion es muy permisiva con la difusion de ese material al punto que rusia es la primera distribuidora mundial de material pederasta. Cosa que en España se persigue la difusion y toda la economia en su periferia. Y luego van llamando pederastas al resto cuando son ellos los que permiten que rusia sea la bosta mayor del mundo en cuanto a pederastia. Porque esta gobernada por pederastas obviamente.

Hay muchos trabajos de ongs de infancia sobre como rusia se mea legalmente en los derechos de los niños









The Widespread Abuse of Russia’s Orphans – Riddle Russia


Reports of child rape at a Russian orphanage sparked a public outcry earlier this year.




ridl.io









Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Aquí en cambio los pederastas nos gobiernan.
> 
> La derecha quiere quitar hierro al asunto de los casos de abusos a menores en la Iglesia... y la izquierda tapar a toda costa las degeneradas bestialidades de sus propios líderes, socios y amiguetes.


----------



## bigmaller (20 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Salt Lake City y las zonas naturales de Utah tienen su gracia. Os lo recomiendo a los paletos que no habéis salido de Éibar…



Seguro que has estado allí... .


Scardanelli dijo:


> Salt Lake City y las zonas naturales de Utah tienen su gracia. Os lo recomiendo a los paletos que no habéis salido de Éibar…



Yo puedo decir que he vivido alli..... 

Y he nacido cerca de allí.. . . Subnormal. 

En fin.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (20 Mar 2022)

Mig29 dijo:


> No, es muy caro y fácilmente saturable por la cantidad de baterías que pueden desplegar los rusos.
> Lo mas efectivo es esto: Nächstbereichschutzsystem MANTIS - Wikipedia
> Rheinmetall lleva tiempo trabajando en sistemas de ese estilo, validos contra drones, morteros, artillería y cohetes. Ojo, que Iron Dome no es nada malo, pero es muy caro y fácilmente saturable por eso mismo, necesitarías muchísimas baterías.



Exacto, este tipo de sistemas es a lo que hay que moverse para hacer frente a drones, helicópteros, aviones ligeros, cohetes... y combinándolos con misiles antiaéreos de mayor alcance para enfrentarse a misiles veloces o aviones.

Ya los han acoplado con éxito a vehículos militares:


----------



## Gotthard (20 Mar 2022)

Wein dijo:


> es que España tiene dos gasoductos, además de la mayor capacidad de GNL de Europa. Italia tendria que construir o otro gasoducto o más regasificadoras y eso no se hace en un año.
> 
> Cuando Alemania acabe su regasificadora comprará GNL a España y seguramente Argelia reabra el gasoducto marroqui que cerró hace unos meses.
> 
> El Gnl tarda mas su transporte que su descarga. Creo que se descarga en menos de 48 horas. llevarlo de España a Alemania y del norte de España a Alemania es mucho más sencillo.



España solo tiene ahora mismo el Gazmed, el gasoducto de Algeciras esta chapado a cal y canto por la parte argelina y solo funciona sentido españa-marruecos (Y ya nos han dicho que si una sola molecula de gas argelino va a Marruecos nos atenemos a las consecuencias).

Italia tiene hasta 4 gasoductos con el Magreb, uno directo con Argelia por Córcega, dos via tunez por Sicilia y un cuarto via Libia.

Estimado Wein, tanto marroquies como argelinos nos la van a meter doblada hasta el fondo gracias a nuestro inclito lider Sanchez I el Felón. Creo que Mohamed V le ha encontrado una puerta giratoria, porque si no no se entiende este suicidio diplomatico con Argelia.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Mar 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Que no? 3 millones de ucranianos no vacunados están recorriendo Europa huyendo de los rusos. Y ya sabemos por Susana griso que los no vacunados son peligrosos propagadores de una enfermedad ultramortal que ponen en peligro a la población.



Es que es todo absurdo ! 
cuando duden piense que toda la población española esperaba ver saliendo de un pozo a abrazar a sus padres a un niño que llevaba enterrado dos semanas . Que ese suceso abrió las portadas de los telediarios durante todo ese tiempo y que " expertos " con su correspondiente título rotulado hablaban como si realmente pudiese estar vivo ! 

¿ no se dan cuenta que si en ningún momento se planteó que el dichoso coronavirus fuese un ataque biológico , cuando es lo primero que tendríamos que suponer ... no tiene sentido que nos creamos que " misiles supersónicos destruyen ciudades europeas asesinando a miles de personas inocentes " es que no cabe en la cabeza de nadie ! 

Sobre todo cuando el arte de la guerra consiste en el engaño , en vencer sin luchar ! 
La verdadera guerra no es en Ucrania , es contra nosotros. 

bueno será que yo no he crecido jugando con la play , que sin duda altera la mente.

Al vivir los videojuegos de guerra como si fuesen reales ( así lo perciben las neuronas espejo, igual que la pornografía ) las conexiones neuronales quedan ahí para toda la vida . El cerebro se va construyendo de una forma determinada.
El cerebro de un taxista es muy diferente al de un músico que sin embargo se parece al de otro músico. 

*Estáis tratando el tema como si fuese una partida de World of Warcraft *

Es esa la razón por la que es tan fácil engañar a la población europea , sólo tienen que sobrescribir lo que ya está construido.
De la misma manera que con el coronavirus aprovecharon las estructuras sincréticas del cristianismo .

- el virus es un dios vigilante , invisible y castigador
- el test es la confesión
- la primera vacuna es un ritual de paso como el bautismo o la primera comunión 
- los no vacunados son los herejes ...


----------



## Proletario Blanco (20 Mar 2022)

No se si es el mismo. Pero uno al nenos esta muerto.


----------



## bigmaller (20 Mar 2022)

Los shoshones.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Mar 2022)

a lo que voy es que no se gaste en patos de combate leopard-2 sino se tiene garantizado la inviolabilidad del aire, evidentemente los sistemas misiles tierra-aire y de proyectiles se peude coordinar segun el problema especifico, el que enlaces esta muy bien, pero perderá efectividad a alta altura.



Mig29 dijo:


> No, es muy caro y fácilmente saturable por la cantidad de baterías que pueden desplegar los rusos.
> Lo mas efectivo es esto: Nächstbereichschutzsystem MANTIS - Wikipedia
> Rheinmetall lleva tiempo trabajando en sistemas de ese estilo, validos contra drones, morteros, artillería y cohetes. Ojo, que Iron Dome no es nada malo, pero es muy caro y fácilmente saturable por eso mismo, necesitarías muchísimas baterías.


----------



## magufone (20 Mar 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Entonces por qué ha llegado la OTAN dando esperanzas de que Ucrania entraría en la OTAN? Al final será verdad que lo que buscaba biden era tocar los cojones a Putin para que Europa no se aliara Rusia para no desbancar a usa de su supremacía mundial, como Gisbert cuenta en sus videos.



Y lo de la UE mas de lo mismo... De verdad con la Política Agraria Común iba a poder entrar Ucrania en la UE sin reventarla? Y por no mencionar otras manufacturas ampliamente reguladas en la UE... a los ucranianos de a pie se les lleva engañando lustros.


----------



## Homero+10 (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## ferrys (20 Mar 2022)

La Ucrania actual. La Ucrania nacional socialista. Les quedan dos días.


----------



## Homero+10 (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Kreonte (20 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Pues atiende bien a lo que dice en lugar de tragarte tanta propaganda de los medios generalistas, porque eso que apunta es uno de los motivos (hay más) por los que Rusia se ha visto obligada a intervenir en Ucrania.



Leía Sputnik probablemente antes de que tu supieses que existía, me he leído unos cuántos libros sobre la Rusia bajo su mandato, he atendido y analizado minuciosamente sus últimas intervenciones. La limpieza que habla que iban a realizar los ucras (han tenido tiempo de arrasar con el Donbass, 8 años concretamente) es la q él va a llevar a cabo, pero no sólo en Ucrania. Lo de sacar a los de Mariupol y mandarlos forzosamente a la *"URSS"* es el primer paso.

Estáis ante un nazi imperialista y no os dais puta cuenta.


Scardanelli dijo:


> Salt Lake City y las zonas naturales de Utah tienen su gracia. Os lo recomiendo a los paletos que no habéis salido de Éibar…



USA es un país increíble. Te sales de las ciudades o estados más conocidos, y los parajes tanto en una como en la otra costa son espectaculares. Maine en la costa este es la bomba. El estado de Washington u Oregon en la oeste, también


----------



## Archimanguina (20 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Spriter
> 
> Dergachi, Kharkiv region
> 
> Es la fase propulsora que se separa de la explosiva en su trayectoria.



no sé de que se quejan lo han dejado en el cubo de la basura.


----------



## ccartech (20 Mar 2022)

Cuando veas esto 


Pregúntate que hiciste o que le permites hacer a tu gobierno para ella este ahí.
Si rascar un poquito el tarro vas a ver tu propio excremento.
Antes de levantar tu dedo recuerda .


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (20 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> La Ucrania actual. La Ucrania nacional socialista. Les quedan dos días.




*Veremos que les ocurre con esto.*

*Rusia dice que ha utilizado de nuevo misiles hipersónicos *


El Kremlin ha asegurado este domingo que ha vuelto a utilizar misiles hipersónicos, como ya hiciera ayer por primera vez en la guerra en Ucrania. Este armamento, capaz de evitar la acción de las defensas antiaéreas, está en desarrollo tanto por Rusia como por China y Estados Unidos. En el ataque ruso de hoy, se ha destruido una reserva de combustible del ejército ucranio en la localidad de Konstantinovka, en el sur del país. "Desde esa base se efectuaban los principales suministros de combustible para vehículos blindados ucranios en áreas de combate en el sur de Ucrania", ha asegurado el Ministerio de Defensa ruso. "Una gran reserva de combustible fue destruida por misiles de crucero Kalibr lanzados desde el mar Caspio, así como por misiles balísticos hipersónicos disparados por el sistema de la aeronave Kinjal desde el espacio aéreo de Crimea", ha detallado el Ministerio de Defensa ruso en un comunicado.

Por otro lado, Rusia ha afirmado que su aviación había destruido una base militar en la región de Zhitomir, en el noroeste de Ucrania y limítrofe con Bielorrusia, donde se encontraban "más de un centenar de efectivos de fuerzas especiales ucranias y mercenarios extranjeros". Según señaló el portavoz de Defensa, Igor Konashénkov, en su comparecencia diaria, la base servía de "centro de entrenamiento" para los combatientes extranjeros, que estaban acompañados por militares ucranios. Además, misiles de crucero Kalibr lanzados desde el mar Negro destruyeron talleres de reparación de vehículos blindados en territorio de Ucrania. Durante la noche, se dispararon contra 60 instalaciones militares, resumió Konashénkov. (Agencias










Última hora de la guerra en Ucrania, en directo | Zelenski dice que no se conformaría con un alto el fuego: “Ucrania debe recuperar todo su territorio”


El presidente ucranio afirma que sus tropas resisten pese a los “feroces combates” en Severodonetsk (Lugansk) | Las autoridades de Jersón, afines a Moscú, planean celebrar un referéndum de integración en Rusia




elpais.com


----------



## Scardanelli (20 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Seguro que has estado allí... .
> 
> Yo puedo decir que he vivido alli.....
> 
> ...



Claro, tú eres Joe Aguirre, pero te volviste a luchar en la ETA por solidaridad, ya lo contastes…


----------



## Discordante (20 Mar 2022)

Bueno tampoco te vengas arriba. Que el genocidio indio sea algo brutal no quita para que Rusia no hiciera de las suyas. Solo tienes que ver que poblacion aborigen queda al este de los urales y cuanta es eslava. Y cositas como el genocidio de Circasia, Kamchadals, Mansi, etc.

Internal Colonization: Russia's Imperial Experience

Sinceramente el genocidio era algo a la orden del dia hasta hace poco. Aunque es cierto que Portugueses y Españoles (algunos dicen que por tradicion Cristiana) lo practicaban algo menos.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (20 Mar 2022)

Mariupol sigue sin estar controlada por lo rusos, el batallón Azov sigue golpeando duro y pesado a los combatientes rusos y chechenos. Pese a que dicen que no pueden enviar refuerzos creo que si pueden paralizar el avance lanzando un duro ataque desde el norte y golpeando sus posiciones con fuego indirecto.


----------



## Wein (20 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> España solo tiene ahora mismo el Gazmed, el gasoducto de Algeciras esta chapado a cal y canto por la parte argelina y solo funciona sentido españa-marruecos (Y ya nos han dicho que si una sola molecula de gas argelino va a Marruecos nos atenemos a las consecuencias).
> 
> Italia tiene hasta 4 gasoductos con el Magreb, uno directo con Argelia por Córcega, dos via tunez por Sicilia y un cuarto via Libia.
> 
> Estimado Wein, tanto marroquies como argelinos nos la van a meter doblada hasta el fondo gracias a nuestro inclito lider Sanchez I el Felón. Creo que Mohamed V le ha encontrado una puerta giratoria, porque si no no se entiende este suicidio diplomatico con Argelia.



Pues ya lo veremos con el tiempo. Alemania y Usa están a favor de la autonomía del Sahará, pero importa lo que diga Alemania.

Supongo que lo que se intenta ahora es que no haya tension en el Magreb. Una guerra Argelia Marruecos seria ya catastrofica para España pero tambien Alemania. Argelia se va a forrar con el gas ya que no solo es argelino es tambien de otros paises del sur, ya habra tiempo de discutir sobre el Sahará, lo que ha hecho ahora es una pantomina pero dudo que cierre el gas.ya te digo que apuesto que abre el marroquí también. La pela es la pela.


----------



## Mig29 (20 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> a lo que voy es que no se gaste en patos de combate leopard-2 sino se tiene garantizado la inviolabilidad del aire, evidentemente los sistemas misiles tierra-aire y de proyectiles se peude coordinar segun el problema especifico, el que enlaces esta muy bien, pero perderá efectividad a alta altura.



Tienes razón.
Si, como dice @Lma0Zedong esos sistemas implican una panoplia de armas combinadas, también hay misiles de corto y medio alcance. Por ejemplo Alemania tiene ahora los Patriot creo que completamente modernizados, van a añadir sistemas antimisiles(ya digo que el THAAD o el Barak-8), mas un sistema de medio alcance basado en el misil Iris-T y luego algo similar a lo que he puesto antes. Con eso tienes un sistema muy completo.
El Leopard 2A7 que se viene es una bestia, va a llevar añadido el sistema Israelí APS Trhopy, además de cantidad de sistemas pasivos. Podéis buscar videos por ahí, pero van a ser tanques muy muy duros de pelar, ya sea con ATGMS, misiles de drones o de helicópteros.


Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Exacto, este tipo de sistemas es a lo que hay que moverse para hacer frente a drones, helicópteros, aviones ligeros, cohetes... y combinándolos con misiles antiaéreos de mayor alcance para enfrentarse a misiles veloces o aviones.
> 
> Ya los han acoplado con éxito a vehículos militares:
> Ver archivo adjunto 991592
> ...



El concepto modular del Boxer cada vez me gusta mas. Sirve para casi todo, facilitando enormemente la logística. La única pega que le veo es que en Europa oriental tanta rueda puede ser un problema.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Mar 2022)

*Experto militar estadounidense: los rusos lanzaron una operación en Ucrania “con una mano atada a la espalda

El analista militar estadounidense, ex inspector de armas de la ONU, experto Scott Ritter, que ha estudiado las tácticas y la estrategia de las tropas soviéticas y rusas durante décadas, expresó su opinión sobre la operación militar especial rusa en Ucrania en Patreon (EE. UU.). *

El experto destacó que lleva 35 años estudiando el arte militar ruso. Ahora está viendo una estrategia multivector clásica. Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF inmovilizan a las fuerzas enemigas, destruyen importantes instalaciones militares, evitan las áreas fortificadas y rodean las formaciones más preparadas para el combate de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, evitando que la parte ucraniana tome la iniciativa.

Señaló que el avance de las tropas rusas en territorio ucraniano avanza a un ritmo acelerado. Por lo tanto, quienes dicen que “lentamente” se equivocan, ya que en realidad este es el avance más rápido del ejército de tierra en la historia moderna. Es mucho mayor que la velocidad de avance de la Wehrmacht por el territorio de la URSS durante la Gran Guerra Patriótica.

Además, este avance de las tropas rusas es único y no tiene análogos en el mundo, ya que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sumaron 260 mil "bayonetas", fueron entrenadas y equipadas por la OTAN. Además, el ejército ucraniano inicialmente contó con el apoyo de 200-300 mil reservistas y unidades auxiliares. Al mismo tiempo, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF comenzaron la campaña con solo 190-200 mil "bayonetas", es decir. se opusieron a casi 600 000. Por lo tanto, la superioridad numérica de 1 a 3 no fue con los rusos que avanzaban, sino con los ucranianos defensores. Sin embargo, las pérdidas durante la semana pasada muestran 1 a 6 a favor de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF y no de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Recordó que durante los combates de la Segunda Guerra Mundial en el frente occidental, por cada estadounidense muerto, había entre 1,2 y 1,4 alemanes. Según él, esta proporción permitió a los estadounidenses ganar y seguir adelante.

La proporción de rusos y ucranianos de 1 a 6 para Ucrania es una derrota aplastante. Una de las razones que obstaculizan el avance de los rusos es que la parte rusa anunció su intención de evitar bajas entre los militares ucranianos. Para mí, como para todos, fue una absoluta sorpresa que comenzaran la operación con una mano atada a la espalda. La promoción va muy bien, con mucho cuidado. Los rusos están tratando de negociar y minimizar las bajas civiles y la destrucción de las instalaciones urbanas. Los rusos demostraron su negativa a destruir a los soldados ucranianos en sus cuarteles, pero pudieron. En cambio, les permitieron dormir tranquilos y les dijeron: "Preferimos que se queden en su cuartel y dejen de resistir, porque nuestros reclamos no son contra ustedes, cazamos peces gordos". Desafortunadamente para los rusos, los ucranianos decidieron luchar, y luchan muy bien. No puedo subestimar el coraje y la resistencia del ejército ucraniano. Se enfrentan a un ejército bien entrenado y equipado que tiene ventajas tácticas y operativas. Pero los ucranianos están perdiendo.


----------



## Scardanelli (20 Mar 2022)

Eso es lo que decía Göring en los Juicios de Nuremberg para justificar meter a los judíos en campos de exterminio… qué todos los pueblos habían tenido esclavos. Podía haber hablado también los millones de ucranianos que tus antepasados mataron en el Holodomor.

De limpieza étnica también saben tus antepasados. Qué se lo cuenten a los tártaros y a tantos otros…

Al final sois un pueblo alcohólico, atrasado y asesino que no puede escapar de sí mismo.


----------



## arriondas (20 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> No sientas nada, me voy a reír de tí igual, no sé a lo que ibas con lo del Marítimo, cierto, alguna paranoia tuya.
> 
> Yo soy más directo, si tengo que decirte algo te lo digo.
> 
> ...



Hala, ya se cambró...


----------



## Impresionante (20 Mar 2022)

El francotirador voluntario francés Ervan Castel, que llegó al Donbass en 2014 para unirse a la milicia popular, compartió su visión de la situación: la eliminación de los hablantes de ruso del Donbass por parte de los radicales ucranianos comenzó a tener el carácter de un genocidio…


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Realmente quieres respuestas? Alguna te puedo contestar mas o menos.
> 
> _¿ un país es un territorio o la gente que vive encima ?_
> Para los nacionalistas, el territorio. Pero el territorio sin gente no vale nada.
> ...



NO DIGAN ESTADOS UNIDOS , cuando se refieran a Biden ! 

La población americana votó masivamente a Trump y por lo tanto el ejército más poderoso del mundo está en manos diferentes que si no hubiesen robado las elecciones .


la gran pregunta es 

Si Trump no era la persona más poderosa del mundo puesto que fue ninguneado y echado con una patada en el culo pese a ganar las elecciones ...

¿ quién es el jefe de Biden ? ¿ el mismo de Putin ? ¿ el mismo que de Sánchez ? ¿ quién es el jefe de Sánchez y por lo tanto el jefe del ejército español ? 

¿ de verdad alguien se cree que Biden se levanta por las mañanas y según su humor decide o no la tercera guerra mundial ? 




Si Stalin era Georgiano , un país tan independiente de Rusia como lo puede ser Ucrania ¿ de verdad alguien se cree que era el que mandaba en la Unión Soviética ? 

Los mismos que han diseñado la trama del coronavirus ahora son los que están detrás de esta nueva pantomima criminal . 
Son los jefes de los políticos . Sólo hay que tirar del hilo de quien ordenó meter los ataúdes en el palacio de hielo de Madrid y aparecerá un chino.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## pgas (20 Mar 2022)

*Bandera y la matanza de Volhynian*

*Cómo los nacionalistas ucranianos masacraron a 100.000 polacos*

Por Jake Morphonios

8 de marzo de 2022

Durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, el principal colaborador nazi de Ucrania, Stepan Bandera [1] , estaba decidido a llevar a cabo la limpieza étnica del pueblo polaco del oeste de Ucrania (también conocida como Galicia Oriental [2] ). Su facción política se llamaba Organización de Nacionalistas Ucranianos (OUN-B) [3] y tenía un ala militar conocida como Ejército Insurgente Ucraniano (UPA) [4] .
Entre 1943 y 1945, la UPA masacró hasta 100.000 polacos en Volhynia, un crimen que ahora se conoce como la Masacre de Volhynian. [5]






_Polacos de Volhynian asesinados por las fuerzas nacionalistas de Bandera_

En la Segunda Conferencia de OUN-B de febrero de 1943, la facción codificó el objetivo de purgar a los no ucranianos de un futuro estado ucraniano.[6][7] Bandera y sus seguidores ucranianos ultranacionalistas creían que la limpieza étnica era necesaria para evitar que un estado polaco de posguerra infringiera la soberanía de la mayoría ucraniana en la región.
La campaña de limpieza étnica se llevó a cabo en lo que entonces era la Polonia ocupada por los alemanes (actual Ucrania occidental). Las fuerzas de Bandera masacraron a los polacos sin importar su edad o sexo. De hecho, la mayoría de las víctimas eran mujeres y niños desarmados. [8] La mayoría de las víctimas fueron torturadas antes de ser asesinadas. Las mujeres fueron violadas sistemáticamente; los niños fueron desmembrados y muchas de las víctimas fueron quemadas vivas. [9]

En 2016, el parlamento de Polonia declaró oficialmente las masacres como actos de genocidio. [10] Sin embargo, muchos estudiosos optan por clasificar la masacre como limpieza étnica, en lugar de genocidio. [11]
Puede parecer increíble que una parte tan grande del pueblo ucraniano no solo haya tolerado, sino que haya participado en tal brutalidad masiva. Pero ese espíritu de supremacía étnica continúa prosperando entre un segmento importante de la población de Ucrania en la actualidad.

En 2014, el senador estadounidense John McCain y el vicepresidente Joe Biden participaron en los esfuerzos estadounidenses para ayudar en la desestabilización del gobierno de Ucrania elegido democráticamente, aunque prorruso. Entre los extremistas a los que apoyaron se encontraba Oleh Tyahnybok, líder de la milicia y partido político de extrema derecha Svoboda. [12] [13] En marzo de 2014, Tyahanybok abogó por el arresto masivo y el asesinato de 5 a 6 millones de judíos de habla rusa y “ucranofóbicos” dentro del país. [14]







Unos meses después, el 14 de abril de 2014, la estación de televisión Hromadske de Ucrania (financiada por la Embajada de los Estados Unidos y una fundación de George Soros) transmitió una entrevista con el periodista ucraniano Bogdan Boutkevitch en la que Boutkevitch se refirió a los rusos étnicos en el Donbass como "absolutamente gente inútil” y pidió el asesinato de 1,5 millones de ellos. [15] [16]



_Bogdan Boutkevitch en Hromadske TV, 14 de abril de 2014_

Si bien algunos tratarán de desviar la atención de la seriedad de estas declaraciones sugiriendo que quienes defienden la limpieza étnica son una minoría entre la población total de Ucrania, debe recordarse que los ultranacionalistas de Stepan Bandera también eran una minoría. [17] Si vamos a aprender alguna lección del ascenso del fascismo en Alemania antes de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, debería ser que el estatus de minoría no significa nada cuando se trata de una facción virulenta y apasionada de personas que tienen grandes ambiciones respaldadas por soportes financieros extranjeros. [18] [19] [20] [21]

El pueblo de Ucrania haría bien en tratar de estrangular este movimiento fascista en su cuna. Y sería prudente que el resto del mundo civilizado dejara de poner excusas en defensa de una ideología tan malvada y comenzara a presionar a Ucrania con consecuencias cada vez mayores por su negativa a abordar esta amenaza reemergente a la estabilidad internacional.

Trad Goo


no veo a la hiena polaca carroñeando Galicia, very dificul







foto de familia con la perra


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 991594
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 991595
> 
> ...





StackPath


----------



## McNulty (20 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Pero no te das cuenta que occidente vive a base del valor de la puta moneda fiat y de su control sobre los paises con materias primas?
> 
> Que esto no va de rusia y Ukrania. Esto va de la desconexion total del mundo real, materias primas y manufacturero del mundo financiero/especulativi occidental.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo en tu planteamiento, pero en Occidente hay mucho Know How industrial. Es decir, muchas empresas tienen alto valor añadido, lo que las hace muy competitivas a nivel mundial. Eso es lo que le salva a las economías europeas ricas de momento. Vale que dependen completamente de papelitos fiat y materias primas extranjeras (lo cual es muy preocupante), pero el saber fabricar un microchip último modelo sigue siendo muy demandado en el resto del mundo, y da muchísima pasta.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Mar 2022)

Una pena que no recordéis el ridículo espantoso que hicimos en la primera parte de la trama coronavírica . 

luego el sologripismo cambió de bando . y los que nos creímos listos al principio pasamos al bando de los tontos y Miguelbosés hasta ahora.


----------



## Aurkitu (20 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> La Ucrania actual. La Ucrania nacional socialista. Les quedan dos días.



Este en especial me supera...



Son unos hijos de puta, y nadie los para. Gente con impunidad resultado del golpe de estado del 2014. Y aquí viendo campos de flores. No, no hay _nazis_, hay malnacidos con la mente podrida.


----------



## bigmaller (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> De acuerdo en tu planteamiento, pero en Occidente hay mucho Know How industrial. Es decir, muchas empresas tienen alto valor añadido, lo que las hace muy competitivas a nivel mundial. Eso es lo que le salva a las economías europeas ricas de momento. Vale que dependen completamente de papelitos fiat y materias primas extranjeras (lo cual es muy preocupante), pero el saber fabricar un microchip último modelo sigue siendo muy demandado en el resto del mundo, y da muchísima pasta.



De acuerdo en el know how. Pero know how.... Sin planchas de alumio, sin energia barata, sin paladio, sin nikel, sin uranio... 

Es nuestro talon de aquiles que lo teniamos asegurado con el valor de nuestros papelitos... . Hasta ahora.


----------



## delhierro (20 Mar 2022)

Parece que los del caldero empiezan a darse cuenta que no tienen posibilidades.

Esos rusos/ucranianos de la sala ¿ que cojones dice ? Puede ser importante.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> No veis mas que el dedo...esta jugada es china pedazo de tontolabas....



Espera que lo veo...cuando Rusia esté bien jodida, dirás "que ibas con los chinos" jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja

Me recuerdas al Wein, ajajajajajaj, que se jugó la cuenta conmigo, jajajaja qué bueno (la perdió pero ahí sigue el muy trilero)


Qué grandes sois, el humor nunca es suficiente.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Salt Lake City y las zonas naturales de Utah tienen su gracia. Os lo recomiendo a los paletos que no habéis salido de Éibar…



Al menos debió ir a Intxaurrondo, allí se le hubiera recibido con honores.


----------



## delhierro (20 Mar 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Han dicho en La Cuatro que ya ha caído Mariupol. ¿Se confirma?
> 
> Disculpad que no lo busque en las 1454 páginas del hilo, lleváis un ritmo trepidante...



Como fuerza organizada quizas, pero mantienen muchas zonas en la ciudad. Lo rusos y republicanos atacan con unidades de infantería muy reducidas. No son masas al asalto, va a llevar algunos dias, pero lo tienen ganado.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Seguro que has estado allí... .
> 
> Yo puedo decir que he vivido alli.....
> 
> ...



Utah....no PUTAH, no hablamos de tus orígenes familiares.


----------



## ccartech (20 Mar 2022)

Hay una rendición masiva del ejército ucraniano en el área del asentamiento. Kopylov, región de Kiev. Este es un pueblo al oeste de Kiev en la carretera E40 Kyiv-Zhytomyr.


----------



## bubibartra (20 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> NO DIGAN ESTADOS UNIDOS , cuando se refieran a Biden !
> 
> La población americana votó masivamente a Trump y por lo tanto el ejército más poderoso del mundo está en manos diferentes que si no hubiesen robado las elecciones .
> 
> ...



Uy que cacao ... Pero si piensas que Stalin era georgiano no entiendes nada 

Era nacionalista ruso. Tanto que fue de los que propuso incluir Rusia en el nombre de la URSS. Y Ucrania era independiente en época de Stalin ños cojones. No fue un país independiente hasta la disolución de la URSS. Georgia si fue un reino. Pero Stalin era tan ruso como lo es ahora Kadirov ... Pero se ha de entender el carácter plurietnico de Rusia. Hay quien considera que ser ruso es ser de etnia rusa y otros pertenecer a Rusia.

Los ucranianos son étnicamente rusos por cierto..los georgianos no. Pero esa no es la cuestión sino de la forma de ver Rusia.

Por cierto Kruschev (el presidente de la URSS cuando el lío de Cuba) era ucraniano. Ucrania se constituyó del todo en 1922 bajo Lenin. Son rusos que hablaba un dialecto del ruso y poca más diferencia. 


Antes de meteros pajadad leed menos webs conspiranoicas y más libros.


----------



## McNulty (20 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> De acuerdo en el know how. Pero know how.... Sin planchas de alumio, sin energia barata, sin paladio, sin nikel, sin uranio...
> 
> Es nuestro talon de aquiles que lo teniamos asegurado con el valor de nuestros papelitos... . Hasta ahora.



Ese es el problemón, con el que se va a enfrentar occidente. En Alemania ya lo están notando en las cadenas de montaje de coches. Tuvieron que parar no se cuantas plantas, por un puto material que compraban a ucrania.

Lo que nos venden ahora los eurócratas, es que esos materiales y materias primas las comprarán en otros sitios.....Que serán más lejos, por tanto más caro, mayores gastos de transportes, de peor calidad....etc


----------



## bigmaller (20 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Este en especial me supera...
> 
> 
> 
> Son unos hijos de puta, y nadie los para. Gente con impunidad resultado del golpe de estado del 2014. Y aquí viendo campos de flores. No, no hay _nazis_, hay malnacidos con la mente podrida.



Hay otro con un crio de unos ocho años.... 

No me suele gustar entran en lo personal, en el sufrimiento del individuo porque te condiciona demasiado y no puedes objetivizar lo que devieras, pero entre los putos nazis y la gente ordinaria que hace eso y las FSE ukranianas no hagan nada... Me mata.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ese es el problemón, con el que se va a enfrentar occidente. En Alemania ya lo están notando en las cadenas de montaje de coches. Tuvieron que parar no se cuantas plantas, por un puto material que compraban a ucrania.
> 
> Lo que nos venden ahora los eurócratas, es que esos materiales y materias primas las comprarán en otros sitios.....Que serán más lejos, por tanto más caro, mayores gastos de transportes, de peor calidad....etc



No problema, comeremos recebo en vez de bellota.

El ruso habrá de cambiar del garbanzo a la raíz de pino, eso es peor.


----------



## Don Meliton (20 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No. No funciona así , si te lo crees estas muy equivocado.
> 
> Te pongo el ejemplo Chino, los tios a construir cosas a mejorar la vida de su población, sistema mixto que no comunista, lazos abiertos comerciales .....Suben, mejoran, prosperan. ¿ que ocurre ? Empiezan los bloqueos, las sanciones por asuntos inventados, las listas negras de sus empresas etc..etc... Se quejan, pues empiezan a patrullar a 5000 km de las costas yanquis amenazando las costas chinas. Entonces y solo entonces los chinos suben producción armamento, y se grita CHINA se arma y es una amenaza.
> 
> ...



Muchisimas gracias, me has ahorrado tener que responder.

Hace falta estar muy ciego para no ver que los anglos no aceptan superpotencias que le hagan sombra, aceptan paisuchos que les bailen el agua como Canada o Corea del Sur.


----------



## bigmaller (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ese es el problemón, con el que se va a enfrentar occidente. En Alemania ya lo están notando en las cadenas de montaje de coches. Tuvieron que parar no se cuantas plantas, por un puto material que compraban a ucrania.
> 
> Lo que nos venden ahora los eurócratas, es que esos materiales y materias primas las comprarán en otros sitios.....Que serán más lejos, por tanto más caro, mayores gastos de transportes, de peor calidad....etc



Y no mas caro por la distancia y el costo en portes.. . .. Mas caro porque china se ve con fuerza como para abaratar el costo del dolar.. . .. Y del euro.

Solo imaginate si china y todos sus paises satelites y rusia decidieran no admitir dolares y euros.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Mar 2022)

Actual frente oeste de Kiev 20-2-2022


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Mar 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> Uy que cacao ... Pero si piensas que Stalin era georgiano no entiendes nada
> 
> Era nacionalista ruso. Tanto que fue de los que propuso incluir Rusia en el nombre de la URSS. Y Ucrania era independiente en época de Stalin ños cojones. No fue un país independiente hasta la disolución de la URSS. Georgia si fue un reino. Pero Stalin era tan ruso como lo es ahora Kadirov ... Pero se ha de entender el carácter plurietnico de Rusia. Hay quien considera que ser ruso es ser de etnia rusa y otros pertenecer a Rusia.
> 
> ...



Stalin “nacionalista ruso”…ya,ya…no me digas más…









Nacionalismo de izquierda - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## MiguelLacano (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## INE (20 Mar 2022)

¿Se habrá olvidado los donuts?


----------



## Gotthard (20 Mar 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Pues ya lo veremos con el tiempo. Alemania y Usa están a favor de la autonomía del Sahará, pero importa lo que diga Alemania.
> 
> Supongo que lo que se intenta ahora es que no haya tension en el Magreb. Una guerra Argelia Marruecos seria ya catastrofica para España pero tambien Alemania. Argelia se va a forrar con el gas ya que no solo es argelino es tambien de otros paises del sur, ya habra tiempo de discutir sobre el Sahará, lo que ha hecho ahora es una pantomina pero dudo que cierre el gas.ya te digo que apuesto que abre el marroquí también. La pela es la pela.



Que Allah o quien sea oiga tus palabras y los argelinos gosten de los euros españoles y portugueses aunque tengan los de los otros 25 paises de la UE... en fin, veamos como van los acontencimientos, como bien dices.


----------



## Carlos Dutty (20 Mar 2022)

Indicios serios de corrupción generalizada en Rusia incluso en el área de la defensa. Paquetes de ERA (armadura explosiva) básicamente sin ERA:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Experto militar estadounidense: los rusos lanzaron una operación en Ucrania “con una mano atada a la espalda
> 
> El analista militar estadounidense, ex inspector de armas de la ONU, experto Scott Ritter, que ha estudiado las tácticas y la estrategia de las tropas soviéticas y rusas durante décadas, expresó su opinión sobre la operación militar especial rusa en Ucrania en Patreon (EE. UU.). *
> 
> ...




A todos los que os interese algo más sobre este Yanki, ojo todo lo que cuenta sobre Irak, irán y armas de destrucción masiva y su estancia en la ONU.






Scott Ritter ContenidoyAntecedentes militares [ editar ]


William Scott Ritter Jr. (nacido el 15 de julio de 1961) es un ex inspector de armas de las Naciones Unidas en Irak de 1991 a 1998. Más tarde se convirtió en un crítico de la política exterior de Estados Unidos en el Medio Oriente . Antes de la invasión de Irak en marzo de 2003, Ritter declaró...




hmong.es


----------



## Homero+10 (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## arriondas (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ese es el problemón, con el que se va a enfrentar occidente. En Alemania ya lo están notando en las cadenas de montaje de coches. Tuvieron que parar no se cuantas plantas, por un puto material que compraban a ucrania.
> 
> Lo que nos venden ahora los eurócratas, es que esos materiales y materias primas las comprarán en otros sitios.....Que serán más lejos, por tanto más caro, mayores gastos de transportes, de peor calidad....etc



Eso es lo que Trump en EEUU quería cambiar, revertir. Relocalización. Pero los Dark dieron un golpe de estado... que nos ha llevado hasta aquí. Eso y la codicia y falta de visión de los europeos.

Sí, más caro al venir desde mas lejos. Y también con más riesgos. Como el tráfico aéreo a través de Rusia está también cerrado, meterán prisa a las navieras para que los portacontenedores vayan a toda leche y lleguen antes a los puertos, afianzando mal los contenedores, comiéndose las tormentas en el océano en lugar de rodearlas, etc. El resultado, que se van a perder más contenedores de lo normal.


----------



## Zappa (20 Mar 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>


----------



## Don Pascual (20 Mar 2022)

Me acuerdo de cuando los misiles hipersónicos de Rusia eran otro bulo como la Sputnik V, porque claro, ¿ Cómo va a ser eso si tienen el PIB de Italia?.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (20 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Hay una rendición masiva del ejército ucraniano en el área del asentamiento. Kopylov, región de Kiev. Este es un pueblo al oeste de Kiev en la carretera E40 Kyiv-Zhytomyr.



Parece que empiezan a rendirse y a cáer como fichas de domino


----------



## Gotthard (20 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Mariupol sigue sin estar controlada por lo rusos, el batallón Azov sigue golpeando duro y pesado a los combatientes rusos y chechenos. Pese a que dicen que no pueden enviar refuerzos creo que si pueden paralizar el avance lanzando un duro ataque desde el norte y golpeando sus posiciones con fuego indirecto.



En serio.... por 20 centimos os vale poner todo el tiempo cadaveres de soldados caidos sin ni siquiera poner un puto spoiler. 

Sois cuatro o cinco los que lo haceis y de verdad que es para reportaros. Dais mucha ascopena.


----------



## alnitak (20 Mar 2022)

a este nazi le ha soltado portugal para que vaya a luchar a ucrania .... 

de que va todo esto???


----------



## bubibartra (20 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Stalin “nacionalista ruso”…ya,ya…no me digas más…



Es una manera de denominar a los que anteponian lo ruso sobre el resto. Y Stalin era un defensor a ultranza de Georgia en la esfera rusa y de lo ruso como dominante. Se le decía "nacionalista soviético". Pero 

De hecho es la figura predilecta de Putin y todos los nacionalistas rusos. Ha pasado de se bien visto por un 15% al 50%. Te aseguro que Putin debe tener un busto del tuyo José en su cama. 

Los nacionalistas rusos lo adoran 









Putin hace resurgir el legado de Stalin y el nacionalismo ruso


Crece el conflicto en Ucrania y el mandatario rescata la figura del soviético




www.google.com






Ah y ahora Kadirov, checheno, es un héroe ruso y patriótico . La gente lee nacionalismo y lo asocia a etnia y en Rusia es algo cultural .


----------



## ccartech (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> De acuerdo en tu planteamiento, pero en Occidente hay mucho Know How industrial. Es decir, muchas empresas tienen alto valor añadido, lo que las hace muy competitivas a nivel mundial. Eso es lo que le salva a las economías europeas ricas de momento. Vale que dependen completamente de papelitos fiat y materias primas extranjeras (lo cual es muy preocupante), pero el saber fabricar un microchip último modelo sigue siendo muy demandado en el resto del mundo, y da muchísima pasta.






Te falta escuchar el discurso que dijo Hitler en su día sobre el patrón oro y el patrón trabajo , causa principal por la que destruyeron Europa . 

Es que parecéis nuevos joder ! La llamada segunda guerra mundial , que no fue tal puesto que no cayó ninguna bomba en Estados Unidos , sirvió para la recuperación económica del imperio . Fue el colofón del New Deal , lo mismo que está pasando ahora que le llaman el gran reseteo. 

Están todos metidos en el ajo . Los políticos europeos son sicarios de los enemigos , son como los virreyes de las colonias .

Primero vendieron las armas y luego el crédito del plan Marshall para la reconstrucción . Mientras Europa quedó reducida a cenizas , Estados Unidos se afianzó como la primera potencia mundial , robando además de todas las patentes alemanas , todo lo que previamente habían robado los nazis en otros países. 









Hitler Patron Oro.mp4


Discurso sobre el patrón oro y la opción liberadora del patrón trabajo.




superocho.org





_*"Alemania emitió dinero libre de deuda y sin intereses a partir de 1935 en adelante, que representa al increíble resurgimiento de la depresión a una potencia mundial en cinco años . El gobierno alemán financió sus operaciones sin oro y sin deuda . Se unió todo el mundo capitalista y comunista para destruir la revolución alemana y volver a someter a Europa bajo la bota de los banqueros "*_


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Mar 2022)

INE dijo:


> ¿Se habrá olvidado los donuts?



".. Para este objetivo el Global Hawk está provisto de un Radar de apertura sintética (SAR), que puede penetrar fácilmente en una zona cubierta por nubes o incluso en zonas con tormentas de arena. También lleva un equipo de óptica y de infrarrojos capaz de visualizar con una gran precisión una vasta extensión de terreno. Según estimaciones de las Fuerzas Aéreas, el avión es capaz de vigilar y proporcionar información de 103.600 km² de terreno por día, lo que equivale aproximadamente a toda la superficie de Portugal. .."









Northrop Grumman RQ-4 Global Hawk - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Impresionante (20 Mar 2022)

El otanista globalista @Discordante ha salido huyendo del debate serio. Me ha ignorado jojojo

Busca pesos mosca. 

Un trilero


----------



## Gotthard (20 Mar 2022)

INE dijo:


> ¿Se habrá olvidado los donuts?



No, es el global hawk de Sigonella, puntual como siempre, ahora se pone a dar vueltas sobre el mar negro.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Y no mas caro por la distancia y el costo en portes.. . .. Mas caro porque china se ve con fuerza como para abaratar el costo del dolar.. . .. Y del euro.
> 
> Solo imaginate si china y todos sus paises satelites y rusia decidieran no admitir dolares y euros.



Jajajajaja jajajajaja

Sólo imagínate que mi abuela volara, sería la hostia, eh?

O que el río fuera whisky. Yo sería un pato.

Venga nenes, hora de la siesta, mami os cambió las sábanas!


----------



## valensalome (20 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Hay subtitulos en español, captain sweden las protegera,
> 
> Alguien (un refugiado bosnio en Suecia) dio una respuesta en 2016:



pues que se acerque por España , que va a flipar


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> ".. Para este objetivo el Global Hawk está provisto de un Radar de apertura sintética (SAR), que puede penetrar fácilmente en una zona cubierta por nubes o incluso en zonas con tormentas de arena. También lleva un equipo de óptica y de infrarrojos capaz de visualizar con una gran precisión una vasta extensión de terreno. Según estimaciones de las Fuerzas Aéreas, el avión es capaz de vigilar y proporcionar información de 103.600 km² de terreno por día, lo que equivale aproximadamente a toda la superficie de Portugal. .."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perroflautas tratando de imaginar lo que los juguetes de la gente que domina el Mundo hacen realmente...


----------



## MiguelLacano (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Kreonte (20 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Me sorprendo al ver que el apellido de esa cantante es alemán. Fisher o Fischer. Indago en wikipedia y veo que es nacida en la URSS nacionalizada alemana cuya familia estaba asentada en el Mar Negro. Profundizo en el tema y me encuentro con:




> The *Black Sea Germans* (German: _Schwarzmeerdeutsche_; Russian: черноморские немцы; Ukrainian: чорноморські німці) are ethnic Germans who left their homelands (starting in the late-18th century, but mainly in the early-19th century at the behest of Emperor Alexander I of Russia - r. 1801–1825), and settled in territories off the north coast of the Black Sea, mostly in the territories of the southern Russian Empire (including modern-day Ukraine).[1][2][3]
> 
> Black Sea Germans are distinct from similar groups of German settlers (the Baltic Germans, Bessarabia Germans, Crimea Germans, Dobrujan Germans, Russian Mennonites, Volga Germans, and Volhynian Germans), who are separate chronologically, geographically and culturally.
> 
> ...



Joder lo que estoy aprendiendo con el conflicto de marras


----------



## magufone (20 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> a este nazi le ha soltado portugal para que vaya a luchar a ucrania ....
> 
> de que va todo esto???



bueno, en realidad se los quitan de encima...


----------



## Tails (20 Mar 2022)

Ucrania: No más persecución al objetor de conciencia y periodista Ruslan Kotsaba


El periodista ucraniano, objetor de conciencia y miembro del Movimiento Pacifista Ucraniano Ruslan Kotsaba será juzgado de nuevo el viernes (22 de enero) por un vídeo que publicó en 2015 en el que llamaba a boicotear la movilización militar por el conflicto en el este de Ucrania. Kotsaba es...




wri-irg.org





A que ni podemos ni ningún partido de izquierda dirán nada


----------



## Scardanelli (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (20 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> La Ucrania actual. La Ucrania nacional socialista. Les quedan dos días.







Qué poco sabéis de las guerras, no has visto el supermercado, a los saqueadores de toda la vida se les fusila sumariamente, esos desgraciados tienen mucha suerte de que se les trate de esa manera, lo usual es empujarlos contra una tapia y apretar el gatillo.


----------



## Bartleby (20 Mar 2022)

George W. Bush condena eso de ir por ahí invadiendo países.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Mar 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> Uy que cacao ... Pero si piensas que Stalin era georgiano no entiendes nada
> 
> Era nacionalista ruso. Tanto que fue de los que propuso incluir Rusia en el nombre de la URSS. Y Ucrania era independiente en época de Stalin ños cojones. No fue un país independiente hasta la disolución de la URSS. Georgia si fue un reino. Pero Stalin era tan ruso como lo es ahora Kadirov ... Pero se ha de entender el carácter plurietnico de Rusia. Hay quien considera que ser ruso es ser de etnia rusa y otros pertenecer a Rusia.
> 
> ...



pero si el cacao lo tienes tú .

Estás diciendo que los georgianos son menos rusos que los ucranianos y que Stalin, tan georgiano que ni sabía hablar ruso bien , sí era ruso.

¿ por qué se están matando entre sí los ucranianos y los rusos entonces ? 

¿ qué te hace pensar que Pedro Sánchez siendo español trabaja por el bien de España ? pues no será por traidores en este país ! millones de catalanes y vascos se unirían al enemigo para destruirnos . De hecho sospechosamente están en el gobierno. 

conspiranoico dice el notas ! vete a Ucrania anda , a primera fila de combate a llamarles conspiranoicos


----------



## magufone (20 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El otanista globalista @Discordante ha salido huyendo del debate serio. Me ha ignorado jojojo
> 
> Busca pesos mosca.
> 
> Un trilero



Se reparten thankitos entre ellos, dejalos


----------



## Arraki (20 Mar 2022)

He leído antes que les han debido de volar otro centro de entrenamiento de las fuerzas especiales, con al menos 100 bajas, pero lo he visto de pasada un rato que he tenido y ahora no veo nada.

Es de hoy o es noticia vieja?


----------



## Dylan Leary (20 Mar 2022)

"Officially. Decision is made. All Kadyrovtsy killed on the territory of the Dnipropetrovsk region will be sewn and buried in pork skin. Thanks to the meat-plants of the city. Let's see how they will be taken there on the "sky". Warri, "wrote Mikhail Lysenko.

Such methods were used in the Chechen war, quite by the way effectively affects the combat spirit of the enemy


----------



## alnitak (20 Mar 2022)

los putos ucranianos cierran todos los medios de comunicacion antes el avance imparable de la tropas rusas

| El presidente Volodymyr Zelenskyy firmó un decreto que combinará todos los canales de televisión nacionales en una sola plataforma, citando la importancia de una "política de información unificada" bajo la ley marcial, dijo su oficina en un comunicado el domingo.


----------



## Tails (20 Mar 2022)

__





Cargando…






www.meneame.net


----------



## Nachiete (20 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La jugada es clarísima. Quién no lo quiera ver... peor para él.



Explica por favor!


----------



## ZHU DE (20 Mar 2022)

Ya han borrado la página de la embajada en Kiev donde detallaban los laboratorios:


----------



## Gotthard (20 Mar 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Qué poco sabéis de las guerras, no has visto el supermercado, a los saqueadores de toda la vida se les fusila sumariamente, esos desgraciados tienen mucha suerte de que se les trate de esa manera, lo usual es empujarlos contra una tapia y apretar el gatillo.



En Ucrania esto se lo hacian los ucranianos a rusos, polacos, judios y gitanos durante la ocupacion alemana. Es un castigo completamente politico, saben perfectamente porque lo estan haciendo de esta forma exacta.

En el 41-43 los amarraban con alambre de espino a un arbol y los dejaban ahi atados hasta que morian de sed o frio. Nadie se atrevia a ayudarles o darles agua porque iban los siguientes si los pillaban. La unica diferencia es que hoy lo hacen con varias vueltas de plastico de precintar, un puro matiz tecnologico.


----------



## Kartoffeln (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## McNulty (20 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Te falta escuchar el discurso que dijo Hitler en su día sobre el patrón oro y el patrón trabajo , causa principal por la que destruyeron Europa .
> 
> Es que parecéis nuevos joder ! La llamada segunda guerra mundial , que no fue tal puesto que no cayó ninguna bomba en Estados Unidos , sirvió para la recuperación económica del imperio . Fue el colofón del New Deal , lo mismo que está pasando ahora que le llaman el gran reseteo.
> 
> ...



Yo tengo otra interpretación, pero no es tema del hilo tampoco.

USA ganó la guerra, e impuso su paz de la victoria. Y para contener al oso ruso, pues necesitaba una alemania fuerte, por eso financió con millonadas la recuperación alemana. Y hoy estamos viendo el buen resultado de esa operación yankee, hoy rusia se vuelve a despertar, y es la UE(alemania+francia) el colchón que utiliza USA para intentar frenarla.

USA sabe que si acorrala mucho a Rusia, su orden internacional de libejta y capitalijmo fiat se va a la shit. Porque ya China no es lo que era en 1920. Y estamos viendo ahora la posición china muy claro en mi opinión de ''como te entrometas mucho en ucrania amigo yankee, te voy a empezar a trolear de verdad''.


----------



## brunstark (20 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> A todos los que os interese algo más sobre este Yanki, ojo todo lo que cuenta sobre Irak, irán y armas de destrucción masiva y su estancia en la ONU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Generales españoles, generales americanos,generales europeos....todos coinciden en que el avance ruso es sólido, incluso espectacular.

Los doriteros del foro que no han visto un arma ni siquiera de airsoft...viendo vídeos de tik tok y mofándose de los rus.
Mientras tanto Peter Fraudez a traición y sin consenso de ningún tipo nos vende a los moros, nuestros enemigos reales.
El país en parada técnica y esto solo acaba de empezar.

En resumen, todos los que nos ganamos la vida en el noble oficio de las armas (y no estamos sujetos a imposiciones, todos retirados) decimos que están engañando a Europa.

Si no sois militares, si no sabeis de lo que hablais, por favor un poco de contención.
No porque os guste más será real.
El 90% de los vídeos de youtube , tiktok y similares son montajes, pero vamos es lo normal en esta guerra y en cualquier otra cosa.
Ahora mismo la realidad es que Rusia les está dando hasta en el cielo de la boca.

Europa y por ende tú y yo estamos pagando los desmanes de unos políticos vendidos al sionismo y a los usa.
Ajustándonos a España nuestro amado lider se acaba de bajar los pántalones, bueno ya los había quitado hace tiempo y nos ha vendido a nuestros verdaeros enemigos, los moros.

Vamos a comer mierda a paladas y casi ninguno de los que aquí decís memeces sabreís por donde os van a caer las ostias.

L


----------



## Peineto (20 Mar 2022)

Por si no está puesto. Mapa de hoy de la agencia Riafan.

https://riafan.ru/upload/images/2022/3/20/35439_full.jpeg


----------



## arriondas (20 Mar 2022)

Nachiete dijo:


> Explica por favor!



Agenda 2030. Desabasteciendo, escasez. Un "Os podéis ir acostumbrando a comer carne de Pascua en Ramos" de libro. Ahora se entiende el ataque de Garzón a las granjas intensivas, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta lo que necesitan esas granjas. Estaba recitando lo que le mandaron recitar.


----------



## ccartech (20 Mar 2022)

“Más de 2.500 cadáveres de soldados ya habían sido enviados desde la región de Homel de regreso a Rusia en tren o avión hasta el 13 de marzo, según un empleado del hospital clínico regional de Homel”.


----------



## Arraki (20 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> He leído antes que les han debido de volar otro centro de entrenamiento de las fuerzas especiales, con al menos 100 bajas, pero lo he visto de pasada un rato que he tenido y ahora no veo nada.
> 
> Es de hoy o es noticia vieja?











Rusia destruye base militar noroeste de Ucrania y vuelve a usar misil Kinzhal


Rusia destruye base militar noroeste de Ucrania y vuelve a usar misil Kinzhal




www.infobae.com





Vale ya veo que es verdad


----------



## Bartleby (20 Mar 2022)

Zelenski ilegaliza a varios partidos políticos, entro otros: "Bloque de Oposición", "Oposición de Izquierda", "Unión de Fuerzas de Izquierda", *"Partido Socialista Progresista de Ucrania". "Partido Socialista"*.

Zelenski NO ES ULTRADERECHA, los camioneros y agricultores SON ULTRADERECHA









Zelenski suspende la actividad de varios partidos políticos durante la ley marcial


El presidente de Ucrania, Volodímir Zelenski, ha anunciado este domingo que durante la ley marcial en vigor se suspende la actividad de varios partidos políticos, ante




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Impresionante (20 Mar 2022)

SALVAJE!


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Muchisimas gracias, me has ahorrado tener que responder.
> 
> Hace falta estar muy ciego para no ver que los anglos no aceptan superpotencias que le hagan sombra, aceptan paisuchos que les bailen el agua como Canada o Corea del Sur.



Canadá y Corea del Sur paisuchos, jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja

Otra litrona?

Manolo, has pillado chocolate?

Jaja jaja jajaja jajaja jajaja


----------



## Aurkitu (20 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Hay otro con un crio de unos ocho años....
> 
> No me suele gustar entran en lo personal, en el sufrimiento del individuo porque te condiciona demasiado y no puedes objetivizar lo que devieras, pero entre los putos nazis y la gente ordinaria que hace eso y las FSE ukranianas no hagan nada... Me mata.



El niño con la capucha, ¿No?. Tampoco me gustan nada los que se regocijan enseñando militares muertos o quemados como trofeos. Pero las imágenes en si son la consecuencia del absurdo de cualquier guerra, donde los cazadores a veces son cazados, y la costumbre va desvaneciendo la humanidad y valor de la vida. Pero el trato a civiles, vecinos, niños además, cuando esto lo ves sólo en uno de las lados...condiciona, calienta el estado de ánimo, y mucho. Más cuando llevan 8 años alentándolo desde sus instituciones y en los medios ni lo mencionan.


----------



## clapham5 (20 Mar 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Saludos Clapham….
> 
> Aun estoy esperando que admites como te equivocaste con Brexit….
> 
> ...



El clapham no se equivoco porque el Brexit ( en la practica ) no ha ocurrido . 
UK y la UE estan hoy mas unidos que nunca .
UK dejo de ser una colonia europea paraconvertirse en una colonia de EE UU . Pero sigue siendo la misma mierda de pais 
La Guerra de Rusia no es contra Ucrania , es contra el NWO . Lo que sucede en Ucrania no es una Guerra , es una Batalla . Como las batallas de Angola , Etiopia , Viet Nam, Corea en elsiglo XX . Rusia , por medio de las armas esta cambiando el mapa del mundo .
La Guerra contra el NWO comenzo en agosto de 2013 cuando Rusia humillo a EE UU frente a las costas de Siria . Desde entonces
Rusia salvo a Siria , se anexiono Crimea , ocupo el Donbass y amazo una fortuna de 600 mil millonesdolares en divisas
La rusofobia hara mas fuerte a Rusia . Le paso a los judios . En el pasado fue la Iglesia catolica la instigadora del odio contra los judios . Hoy son las elites de Davos las que instigan el odio a lo ruso . Es lo mismo . Pero pasara .
La plebe es imbecil . Putin no necesita la aprobacion de Occidente . Ni sus divisas . Rusia es autosuficiente en lo que realmente importa
( comida , en energia , en materias primas , en agua y en armas )
Rusia ganara la Guerra contra Occidente porque puede aguantar mas tiempo las sanciones .
Es la energia . Puedes imprimir un trillon de libras esterlinas , pero no puedes imprimir un trillon de M3 de gas . Ni un trillon de barriles de oil
En resumen . Putin esta llevando a Rusia al siglo XXII


----------



## ccartech (20 Mar 2022)

Biden de 2018 habla de su relación "especial" con Ucrania En 2016, Biden, en su calidad de vicepresidente de Estados Unidos, llegó a Kiev para destituir a Viktor Shokin, fiscal general de Ucrania, de su cargo.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (20 Mar 2022)

Ultimo video de Zelenski paseando por kiev


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Zelenski ilegaliza a varios partidos políticos, entro otros: "Bloque de Oposición", "Oposición de Izquierda", "Unión de Fuerzas de Izquierda", *"Partido Socialista Progresista de Ucrania". "Partido Socialista"*.
> 
> Zelenski NO ES ULTRADERECHA, los camioneros y agricultores SON ULTRADERECHA
> 
> ...



Un poco nazi es el comediante…y se le nota bastante.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Bueno, creo que el Hilo debería suspenderse temporalmente, ya los perroflautas nazibolcheviques han entrado en profundo estado de alienación psicotropica de domingo por la tarde, flashback lisergico.

Ya no lo aceptarían ni en conspiraciones.


----------



## Zhukov (20 Mar 2022)

El parte de guerra de hoy, a la espera de novedades esta tarde









Parte de guerra 20/03/2022


AYER resumen de Cassad Resumen de Strelkov Mariupol-los feroces combates callejeros continúan. Gradual lento avance de las tropas de RPD. Las unidades chechenas de la Rosgvardiya continúan cumplien…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## Don Meliton (20 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Canadá y Corea del Sur paisuchos, jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja
> 
> Otra litrona?
> 
> ...



Paises sin autonomia, comparsas del amo usenyo, paisuchos.

Por cierto, que el que acaba de confesar su alcoholismo y que postea mamao eres tu, no proyectes, haz el favor.


----------



## MiguelLacano (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> La caravana de los soldados rusos muertos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Luego dicen que tienen problemas de logistica


----------



## Scardanelli (20 Mar 2022)

Retenerla la retengo, la aldea de Portugal y tal, otra cosa es que los cuentos fantásticos los adapte…


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Te falta escuchar el discurso que dijo Hitler en su día sobre el patrón oro y el patrón trabajo , causa principal por la que destruyeron Europa .
> 
> Es que parecéis nuevos joder ! La llamada segunda guerra mundial , que no fue tal puesto que no cayó ninguna bomba en Estados Unidos , sirvió para la recuperación económica del imperio . Fue el colofón del New Deal , lo mismo que está pasando ahora que le llaman el gran reseteo.
> 
> ...



interesante documental emitido por tve que aunque está hecho por los ganadores y se nota el sesgo , se aproxima bastante a lo que realmente ocurrió . No se lo pierdan puede que ayude a entender lo que está pasando a nivel global , coronavirus incluido . Es más interesante que jugar a la play .


_*Para hacer la guerra se necesita acero. El acero exige mineral de hierro y carbón. El rearme exige también petróleo, caucho, productos químicos. Se requieren ingenieros, técnicos, obreros, oficinas técnicas para diseñar y fabricar las armas. Pero ¿cómo pagar las facturas? El dinero es el combustible de la guerra. Como no lo tienen, los nazis lo inventan. Será el ministro de Economía y presidente del Reichsbank, Hjalmar Schacht, quien inventa los bonos MEFO. Esos bonos eran emitidos por esa empresa ficticia, que en realidad era una pantalla para que el mundo exterior no pudiera ver lo que estaba pasando. La MEFO no produce nada. No contrata a nadie. No abre ninguna fábrica. Lo único que producía era deuda que iba a servir para pagar la mayor parte de los gastos del rearme de Alemania a partir de 1934.*_









 'La noche temática' analiza en el entramado político y económico Nazi


Con motivo del Día Internacional de las Víctimas del Holocausto, 'La noche temática' analiza cómo el nazismo organizó la sociedad y la economía para la guerra.



www.rtve.es


----------



## alnitak (20 Mar 2022)

ojo con ucrania

ojo con ucrania que estan muy pasados....


⚡ Zelensky: 'I'm ready for negotiations with Putin, but if they fail, it could mean World War III.' 

Zelensky told CNN that he’s ready to negotiate with Putin, but warned that if negotiation attempts fail, it could lead to a new World War.


----------



## ZHU DE (20 Mar 2022)

Mas hazañas del batallon controvertido:
1/2 tropas rusas ocuparon el aeropuerto de Mariupol, donde hay una prisión perteneciente al Batallón Azov. Se llamaba cínicamente la "Biblioteca", y los prisioneros en ella se llamaban "libros". No voy a traducir el video sobre cómo la gente fue torturada allí.


----------



## El amigo (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Luego dicen que tienen problemas de logistica



Y como sabes que son muertos y no heridos o algunos están vacíos?


----------



## alnitak (20 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham no se equivoco porque el Brexit ( en la practica ) no ha ocurrido .
> UK y la UE estan hoy mas unidos que nunca .
> UK dejo de ser una colonia europea paraconvertirse en una colonia de EE UU . Pero sigue siendo la misma mierda de pais
> La Guerra de Rusia no es contra Ucrania , es contra el NWO . Lo que sucede en Ucrania no es una Guerra , es una Batalla . Como las batallas de Angola , Etiopia , Viet Nam, Corea en elsiglo XX . Rusia , por medio de las armas esta cambiando el mapa del mundo .
> ...




que buen analisis

veo que hay gente inteligente en el foro

los euros no valen nada ... nada...
pronto no podran pagar petroleo y ahi se liara una muy gorda


----------



## MiguelLacano (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## ccartech (20 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham no se equivoco porque el Brexit ( en la practica ) no ha ocurrido .
> UK y la UE estan hoy mas unidos que nunca .
> UK dejo de ser una colonia europea paraconvertirse en una colonia de EE UU . Pero sigue siendo la misma mierda de pais
> La Guerra de Rusia no es contra Ucrania , es contra el NWO . Lo que sucede en Ucrania no es una Guerra , es una Batalla . Como las batallas de Angola , Etiopia , Viet Nam, Corea en elsiglo XX . Rusia , por medio de las armas esta cambiando el mapa del mundo .
> ...



Si mal no recuerdo fue en el 2015 que Rusia intervino en Siria.
Coincido totalmente, la itervenivion de Rusia en Siria fue el inicio.
Aunque hay un discurso de Putin donde habla de rearmar a Rusia no recuerdo si del 2011 o 2009 o anterior.
Lo que sea mas allá de la fecha exacta la intervención en Siria y la intervención en el intento de Golpe contra Erdogan fueron decisivos contra la OTAN.
Cuando Erdogan manda los refugiados a Europa queda al desnudo la indefensión de la UE, comienza a verse el verdadero rol de la Otan, tener a "Europa indefensa y totalmente dependiente de EEUU y Uk".
Ya a partir de ahí comenzó a hablarse de un ejercito de la UE del cual nunca supe que nada pasara.


----------



## arriondas (20 Mar 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Muchisimas gracias, me has ahorrado tener que responder.
> 
> Hace falta estar muy ciego para no ver que los anglos no aceptan superpotencias que le hagan sombra, aceptan paisuchos que les bailen el agua como Canada o Corea del Sur.



Exacto, países lacayos que digan sí a todo lo que diga Washington, que sirvan a sus intereses en lugar de a los suyos propios. Y que no se les ocurra ir por libre, porque serán sancionados, castigados.


----------



## Egam (20 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Tu pon RT...



Nen, eres un imbécil.
Al ignore


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> No digas tonterías figura
> 
> Consumo de porno
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 991569



El consumo de porno de una sociedad es directamente proporcinal al nuncafollismo de esta. Por la lista los datos son creibles.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Y como sabes que son muertos y no heridos o algunos están vacíos?



Saber a ciencia cierta no lo sé, es lo que dijeron empleados del hospital y residentes locales


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Los nukes valen una mierda por que todos tienen nukes y los otros los tienen mejores. Nadie va a lanzar un nuke no táctico. Uno de los grandes significa adios y eso no lo quiere ni Soros.
> El problema es que la OTAN tenía la ventaja en todo y se han machacado cantidades inverosimiles de pasta en los amigos y ahora nada funciona. Aviones de mierda, flotas completamente inútiles mas allá de follacabras, etc. Y los USA tiene una deuda inmensa. Gasta lo que produce 3 USA y ya se ve en el horizonte la caída del $$$. Ese es el nuke definitivo, no money no misiles.



La mayor bomba para EEUU es que el dolar deje ser la moneda franca mundial, que es lo mismo que quitarles la impresora infinita, dejar de exportar inflación y someterse a las reglas de déficit y deuda del resto de los mortales. No parece que se que eso vaya a ocurrir a corto plazo, pero si una merma de esto, lo que puede significar el principio del fin. De todas formas creo que no van a soltar ese juguetito así porque sí ni por las buenas.


----------



## Harman (20 Mar 2022)

Una conversación con un residente de Mariupol que sobrevivió a una retirada de las AFU. Vídeo muy duro y emotivo, 18+

Nuestro corresponsal Kirill Imashev ha visitado hoy el distrito central de Mariupol y ha hablado directamente sobre el terreno con un residente local sobre cómo ha sobrevivido la gente (no hay otra forma de decirlo) en los últimos días. Los proyectiles estallaban por todas partes, no había comida ni agua y la gente se moría delante de las ventanas de sus pisos. Los nerviosos no deben mirar, en el segundo minuto hay un niño muerto, un montón de detalles horripilantes y una verdad incómoda sobre lo que estaba pasando allí. Mira en qué se ha convertido la vida de la gente corriente.

Tengo muchas ganas de mirar a la cara a todos los funcionarios europeos que ahora hablan de los malos rusos y de la renovación del Teatro Dramático de Mariupol. O más bien llevarlos allí y hacerlos mirar a los ojos de la gente.

t.me/boris_rozhin/34621


----------



## Harman (20 Mar 2022)

Un informe desde el Stepnoye liberado. Las posiciones de las AFU allí fueron aradas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/34612


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>




"Miguel", entiendo que tengas que motivarte para poder follarte lo que te está esperando en la cama, pero no proyectes tus frustraciones, te casaste con tu orcoCharo y te la habras de follar hasta que la muerte os separe.

Nunca podrás trajinarte una eslava de esas.


----------



## ZHU DE (20 Mar 2022)

Esto no lo ve Soplillo Prat


----------



## ccartech (20 Mar 2022)

La OTAN se va a casa En Bulgaria, se está llevando a cabo un mitin cerca del edificio del Ministerio de Defensa del país. La gente llegó con banderas rusas y carteles "¡Yankee, ven a casa!". Se oponen al apoyo militar a Ucrania.


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Salt Lake City y las zonas naturales de Utah tienen su gracia. Os lo recomiendo a los paletos que no habéis salido de Éibar…



Ahí tenemos el templo donde se forjó el anillo único. Por cierto, los mormones son muy pijitos con sus construcciones y proveedores, todo "Made in Germany". Pagan caro y totalmente tocatejistas.


----------



## Harman (20 Mar 2022)

"Estoy dispuesto a negociar con Putin, pero si fracasan, la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania conducirá a la Tercera Guerra Mundial" (c) Zelensky

El hecho de que el payaso lleve dos años aporreando las puertas del Kremlin no es ninguna novedad. Pero, por supuesto, no conseguirá la ansiada reunión. Ya se le han expuesto sus condiciones: aceptar las exigencias rusas y firmarlas en una reunión con Putin.

t.me/boris_rozhin/34610


----------



## vladimirovich (20 Mar 2022)

El ejército ruso parece que ya está en retirada en el frente de Kiev, de momento ordenada.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Cantad conmigo: Os recibimos orcorrusos con alegría. Ole tu puta madre, ole tu suegra y ole tu orcotía.




Es curioso, ya no dicen aquello de los videojuegos y los maniquíes.

Ya si conocieran a dos o tres Dimitris pasaportados al más alla empezarían a darse cuenta de lo bien que va el plan...


----------



## mapachën (20 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Si pero no.
> 
> No es tan dificil de entender.
> 
> ...



Y los fanboys pasarán de este excelente comentario como si no se hubiese escrito... Ya lo ha dicho el zappa por ahí arriba... El guarrazo de Rusia se va a escuchar desde Plutón... No tengo claro que sepan aún ni donde se han metido... Y ya ni siquiera estoy hablando del desastre bélico y logístico... Ahora hablo de economía, que se va a parecer a la de España en los 40, pero hasta España tenía más know how, estos sólo sabe hacer industria bélica.

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (20 Mar 2022)

Kiev está prácticamente rodeada. Y ahora miembros de alto rango de nuestro ejército ucraniano saldrán de la ciudad disfrazados de civiles. Por ejemplo, el Departamento Central de Blindados de las AFU.

Me pregunto cómo explica Yuriy Melnyk el hecho de que la mayoría de los vehículos blindados resultaran ser defectuosos.

Список центрального бронетанкового управления ВСУ 

t.me/surf_noise1/8888


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Ucranios mandan rusos al orcoinfierno el que nunca deberían haber salido



los mismos políticos españoles que con tanta preocupación quieren enviar millones de vacunas a África por si se muere algún negro de 86 años de coronavirus .. envían armas para destripar a chavales rusos que su gobierno ha enviado a una guerra y que ni les va ni les viene. 

¿ no se dan cuenta que es todo inconcebible ? ¿ no le habría sido más fácil a Putin coronabichar a Zelenski y meter a un títere en el gobierno de España de la misma manera que está Sánchez a las órdenes de sus jefes ?

UCRANIA es un cebo , una disculpa para que los gobiernos europeos entren en la guerra y luego Rusia responda . 

Pero si está todo previsto y descrito desde hace años, no sé a que viene esta sorpresa !


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Entonces por qué ha llegado la OTAN dando esperanzas de que Ucrania entraría en la OTAN? Al final será verdad que lo que buscaba biden era tocar los cojones a Putin para que Europa no se aliara Rusia para no desbancar a usa de su supremacía mundial, como Gisbert cuenta en sus videos.



Lo de esta guerra no es por si Ucrania puede o no entrar en la Otan, sino si Ucrania es una nación soberana. Que tras más de 30 años desde su independencia no está claro del todo, sabemos que el caso de Biolorrusia no lo es.


----------



## mapachën (20 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Vete a saber si el objetivo de esto es realmente ese, que llegue el gas argelino a Alemania a través de Italia mientras corta el de España a cambio de otro plan "Next Generation" de Churrrucientos mil millones de euros imaginarios para España. Nosotros nos podemos surtir con buques metaneros, cosa que Alemania no puede hacer.



Yo no recuerdo tener calefacción en casa de mis padres hasta finales de los 90... antes, con radiadores tirabas... no toda la casa... ahora prueba a hacer lo mismo en Berlín, que te quedas pajarito.

No toda España es Burgos... en Valencia o Sevilla el problema es el calor, no el frío... luego está el temita de los fertilizantes... ¿Sahara?

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Zappa (20 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> *El ejército ruso parece que ya está en retirada en el frente de Kiev*, de momento ordenada.





Harman dijo:


> *Kiev está prácticamente rodeada.* Y ahora miembros de alto rango de nuestro ejército ucraniano saldrán de la ciudad disfrazados de civiles. Por ejemplo, el Departamento Central de Blindados de las AFU.
> 
> Me pregunto cómo explica Yuriy Melnyk el hecho de que la mayoría de los vehículos blindados resultaran ser defectuosos.
> 
> ...



¿Con cuál de los dos me quedo?

¿Están retirándose, o están ya rodeando toda la ciudad?

¿Tenemos una mínima información fiable de algo?


----------



## orcblin (20 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> La OTAN se va a casa En Bulgaria, se está llevando a cabo un mitin cerca del edificio del Ministerio de Defensa del país. La gente llegó con banderas rusas y carteles "¡Yankee, ven a casa!". Se oponen al apoyo militar a Ucrania.



esa es otra... dentro de un mes puede ser que algún país de la otan se cambie de bando.. 

turquía está con una crisis económica de la hostia.. energía barata puede hacerle cambiar de opinión, además viendo que en la UE querían que ucrania y otros países los adelantara en la lista de entrada...

otro candidato puede ser orban y sus peleas con la agenda 2030


----------



## Don Pascual (20 Mar 2022)

La OTAN siguen empeñada en resistir hasta el último ucraniano, sea.


----------



## Bartleby (20 Mar 2022)

*Los Neonazis están explotando la guerra de Rusia en Ucrania para su propio beneficio.*

Lo publica el diario bolchevique The Washington Post. La "izquierda" progresista de La Sexta jamás se atreverían a publicar algo así



https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2022/03/14/neo-nazi-ukraine-war/


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Paises sin autonomia, comparsas del amo usenyo, paisuchos.
> 
> Por cierto, que el que acaba de confesar su alcoholismo y que postea mamao eres tu, no proyectes, haz el favor.




Jajajajaja Jaajjajajajajajaja benditas "no autonomías" las suyas, ya las quisiera el 90 % de la población mundial.

Canadá y Corea del Sur "paisuchos" Jajajaja Jajajaja qué genial, sigue, sigue, descerebrado.


----------



## alnitak (20 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La mayor bomba para EEUU es que el dolar deje ser la moneda franca mundial, que es lo mismo que quitarles la impresora infinita, dejar de exportar inflación y someterse a las reglas de déficit y deuda del resto de los mortales. No parece que se que eso vaya a ocurrir a corto plazo, pero si una merma de esto, lo que puede significar el principio del fin. De todas formas creo que no van a soltar ese juguetito así porque sí ni por las buenas.




el mayor problema es que la aparicion de misiles que recorren 300 km en 20 segundos... NO HAY PORTAAVIONES QUE PUEDE REPELER ESo.. antes de.ponerte en combate ya estas muerto


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> esa es otra... dentro de un mes puede ser que algún país de la otan se cambie de bando..
> 
> turquía está con una crisis económica de la hostia.. energía barata puede hacerle cambiar de opinión, además viendo que en la UE querían que ucrania y otros países los adelantara en la lista de entrada...
> 
> otro candidato puede ser orban y sus peleas con la agenda 2030



Gñe gñe deseos/ realidad.


----------



## Harman (20 Mar 2022)

¿Cuánto tiempo tenemos que aguantar a este gobierno? Somos millones y cientos o ¿cuántos hay por ahí? Nos dicen que ahorremos dinero, ¡¡¡se ríen en nuestra cara!!! ¡Que no haya cientos de coches, sino miles, millones de coches! ¡Vamos a Berlín! Bloqueemos la ciudad. ¡El pueblo alemán se levanta! Se acabó el silencio.

t.me/surf_noise1/8887


----------



## Zappa (20 Mar 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Yo no recuerdo tener calefacción en casa de mis padres hasta finales de los 90... antes, con radiadores tirabas... no toda la casa... ahora prueba a hacer lo mismo en Berlín, que te quedas pajarito.
> 
> No toda España es Burgos... en Valencia o Sevilla el problema es el calor, no el frío... luego está el temita de los fertilizantes... ¿Sahara?
> 
> Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk



El verdadero problema sería el gas para cocinar y el agua caliente.

Recuerda que el butano lo están ya quitando de todas partes, y sin gas natural, no es ya la calefacción, es que como no tengas una cocina de leña en el piso, vas a tener que comer de precocinados durante años.

Sanos cánceres anales para todos.


----------



## MiguelLacano (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Scardanelli (20 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> El ejército ruso parece que ya está en retirada en el frente de Kiev, de momento ordenada.



Ahora dirán que el objetivo era tomar Mariupol…


----------



## Zappa (20 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Los Neonazis están explotando la guerra de Rusia en Ucrania para su propio beneficio.*
> 
> Lo publica el diario bolchevique The Washington Post. La "izquierda" progresista de La Sexta jamás se atreverían a publicar algo así
> 
> ...



Curioso que sean los yankis los que azuzan el fuego, pero somos nosotros los que ponemos la cara para que nos la partan.

Casi parece hecho a propósito.


----------



## ccartech (20 Mar 2022)

el trabajo de las municiones de merodeo rusas y los vehículos aéreos no tripulados de ataque en las posiciones y equipos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Jajaaj el que faltaba para bingo, el viejo pestilente filomontonero...


----------



## orcblin (20 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Gñe gñe deseos/ realidad.



digo turquía por que rusia ya ha echo varios guiños y lo acepta como mediador

por cierto.









Turquía no se unirá a las sanciones occidentales contra Rusia


El canciller turco Mevlut Cavusoglu descarta que las sanciones contra Rusia resuelvan los problemas.




www.telesurtv.net


----------



## Harman (20 Mar 2022)

Informsvodki.
En Dneprorudnyi traído un mínimo de medicamentos, dispersos a los pueblos. El dinero, que es el mayor problema, la retirada sale, a la espera de una enorme cola y no más de 1000 hryvnia a la vez. Hay comida, algún local hornea su propio pan.

En Energodar todo es más divertido y tranquilo.

En Vasilievka, todo es triste, no hay buenos suministros, muchas casas rotas. La buena noticia es que desde ayer no hay llegadas de los ucranianos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/34609


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> occidente se ha quedado atras... lo mas rapkdo es el aegis.. a 5 match y zhintar y zircon van a a10 match ...
> 
> por otro lado Ahora, Rusia acaba de presentar, difundiendo imágenes por primera vez, el *misil* balístico intercontinental (ICBM) más poderoso del *mundo*, con una capacidad destructiva de 40 megatones, es decir, 2.000 veces la bomba de Hiroshima (15 kilotones).
> 
> ...



Recuerdo perfectamente el AEGIS en el Age of Empires II.... sin duda que es el truco mas rapido


----------



## vladimirovich (20 Mar 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> esa es otra... dentro de un mes puede ser que algún país de la otan se cambie de bando..
> 
> turquía está con una crisis económica de la hostia.. energía barata puede hacerle cambiar de opinión, además viendo que en la UE querían que ucrania y otros países los adelantara en la lista de entrada...
> 
> otro candidato puede ser orban y sus peleas con la agenda 2030



Para unirse a que bando?, Al de los rusos que están siendo destrozados y humillados en Ucrania y se han convertido en el hazmereír del mundo?...ya...van a dejar la UE para unirse a ellos...creo que podrías ser geoestratega en el Kremlin...esta guerra está demostrando que el nivel de esos no es mucho mayor que el tuyo.


----------



## John Nash (20 Mar 2022)

Movimiento de chalecos naranja en España en perspectiva?









Multitudinaria manifestación de agricultores y ganaderos en Madrid para exigir medidas que impulsen el medio rural


Las organizaciones convocantes plantean una veintena de reivindicaciones, entre ellas aliviar el incremento de costes de producción y la regulación de las tarifas eléctricas




elpais.com


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Ahora dirán que el objetivo era tomar Mariupol…




Ojalá sea cierto.

Molaría rescatar las bravatas de los cerdos que ponían en los primeros días de invasión que Kiev sería rusa, de virrey ucraniano iban a poner al cuñado de Putin, etc...


----------



## Zappa (20 Mar 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> digo turquía por que rusia ya ha echo varios guiños y lo acepta como mediador
> 
> por cierto.
> 
> ...



No dejarles entrar en el club UE durante décadas es lo que tiene.

Que son OTAN, pero no Europa.

Y en Europa los bobos que nos desgobiernan se han creído (o nos han hecho creer) que el "amigo americano" está velando por los intereses de la UE....

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Don Meliton (20 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jajajajaja Jaajjajajajajajaja benditas "no autonomías" las suyas, ya las quisiera el 90 % de la población mundial.
> 
> Canadá y Corea del Sur "paisuchos" Jajajaja Jajajaja qué genial, sigue, sigue, descerebrado.



Debes ser el unico que no se da cuenta que la politica exterior de estos paisuchos es decir si bwana a cualquier cosa que digan los usenyos, hasta el punto que si el amo les pide que se tiren de un puente, estos van y se tiran, que es precisamente lo que esta haciendo la UE con unas sanciones a Rusia que son pegarse un tiro en el pie y con las que no tenemos nada que ganar y si mucho que perder.

Es la perfecta definicion de paisucho, lacayos serviles sin capacidad de tener una politica exterior propia y provechosa, en los que los intereses yankis siempre se ponen primero.

Creo que esta claro para cualquiera con dos dedos de frente a que me refiero con paisuchos, pero como ya te han comentado, tu llegas hasta donde llegas, y no es muy lejos. Por cierto, que tal por el Maritimo??


----------



## Harman (20 Mar 2022)

Las tropas rusas están cortando gradualmente todas las rutas hacia Kiev, informa nuestro corresponsal de guerra Aleksandr Kots.

t.me/anna_news/25407

_Fotos en el enlace_


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Para unirse a que bando?, Al de los rusos que están siendo destrozados y humillados en Ucrania y se han convertido en el hazmereír del mundo?...ya...van a dejar la UE para unirse a ellos...creo que podrías ser geoestratega en el Kremlin...esta guerra está demostrando que el nivel de esos no es mucho mayor que el tuyo.



Ojo que si la cosa se pone fea ya dirán que todo es un complot ordenado desde Raticulin, que a Putin le habían echado drojas en el Colacao, etc

Reconocer miserias propias nunca, por supuesto.


----------



## vladimirovich (20 Mar 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> digo turquía por que rusia ya ha echo varios guiños y lo acepta como mediador
> 
> por cierto.
> 
> ...



Turquía solo se está forrando con la guerra, vende los drones revienta rusos a los ucros,.convierte Estambul en el Hub de comunicaciones con Rusia, disfruta viendo la humillación rusa, gana por todos lados...se van a unir al gnomo del Kremlin?, No, le va a sacar hasta los hígados.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (20 Mar 2022)

La 14a brigada del área de Kopylov se rinde , Kiev está a caer


----------



## EGO (20 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¿Con cuál de los dos me quedo?
> 
> ¿Están retirándose, o están ya rodeando toda la ciudad?
> 
> ¿Tenemos una mínima información fiable de algo?



Strelkov dijo en su ultima entrevista que Moscu no quiere luchar.Supongo que daran por buenisimo resultado tomar Mariupol y ahi se acabo la operacion hez-pecial.

En varios sectores los rusos ya estan atrincherandose para una larga guerra de posiciones,porque saben que los ucranianos van a contraatacar en las proximas semanas alli donde las lineas rusas sean mas debiles.

Ademas se lamenta de que estan luchando frontalmente contra fortalezas ucranianas y se estan desangrando vivos.Los ucranianos defienden con uñas y dientes cualquier sitio que pueda ser fortificado.


----------



## Zappa (20 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Movimiento de chalecos naranja en España en perspectiva?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El desgobierno tiene una solución: Ignorarles a ver si se les pasa.
Y al tiempo que nos vamos quedando sin nada en los supermercados, ignorarnos a los demás a ver si se nos pasa.

Un plan sin fisuras, que se viene diciendo.


----------



## orcblin (20 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Para unirse a que bando?, Al de los rusos que están siendo destrozados y humillados en Ucrania y se han convertido en el hazmereír del mundo?...ya...van a dejar la UE para unirse a ellos...creo que podrías ser geoestratega en el Kremlin...esta guerra está demostrando que el nivel de esos no es mucho mayor que el tuyo.



a que bando¿
rusia, india, china, iran, siria, y varios países más.

por cierto brasil tampoco pone sanciones a rusia......

pero nada, para ti la perra gorda, rusia será una colonia..


----------



## Impresionante (20 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Ahora dirán que el objetivo era tomar Mariupol…



Eso será después de que los ucranianos abandonen vladivostok que ya han invadido hace 2 meses


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¿Con cuál de los dos me quedo?
> 
> ¿Están retirándose, o están ya rodeando toda la ciudad?
> 
> ¿Tenemos una mínima información fiable de algo?



la verdad es la primera víctima de las guerras


----------



## clapham5 (20 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Si mal no recuerdo fue en el 2015 que Rusia intervino en Siria.
> Coincido totalmente, la itervenivion de Rusia en Siria fue el inicio.
> Aunque hay un discurso de Putin donde habla de rearmar a Rusia no recuerdo si del 2011 o 2009 o anterior.
> Lo que sea mas allá de la fecha exacta la intervención en Siria y la intervención en el intento de Golpe contra Erdogan fueron decisivos contra la OTAN.
> ...



En agosto de 2013 el clapham dijo que EE UU no invadiria Siria . Fue a finales de agosto cuando ocurrio el incidente del " supuesto " ataque quimico de las fuerzas de Assad contra Homs . EE UU y la OTAN habian desplazado a la Flota de Guerra al Mediterraneo Oriental 
Rusia tambien habia llevado numerosos buques . Estaban todos frente a las costas de Siria con la proa hacia el enemigo . Entonces el presidente de EE UU era Hussein ( tambien se le conoce por " Obama " ) y habia dicho que el uso de armas quimicas por parte de Assad seria una linea roja que EE UU no toleraria . Dicen que el Zar llamo a Obama , hablaron sin traductor unos 30 minutos , y Obama se tomo dos escitalopram de 20 mg 
Luego de eso Lavrov ( quien dicen que fue en otra vida el mismisimo Fouche ) se saco aquello de destruir el arsenal quimico sirio 
y que Rusia verificaria el proceso . EEUU estaba listo para el asalto . Pero Putin freno a Obama en seco 
Ese dia de agosto de 2013 Putin se dio cuenta que Occidente estaba acabado . Tal vez Putin amenazo a Obama con una III Guerra Mundial 
y Obama se cago en los pantalones . O tal vez filtrar el video de Bryan ( antes de llamarse Michelle ) 
Al clapham no le preocupa Ucrania . Rusia aplastara a los nazis . Alclapham le preocupan los balticos . Recuperar Ucrania es facil 
Pero recuperar los balticos sera mas dificil . El clapham cree que una vez Rusia se anexione Ucrania dara un ultimatum a Occidente , sobretodo a Alemania y Francia . Le da un year de plazo para expulsar a los balticos de la OTAN o ser arrastradas a la III Guerra Mundial 
La contacto armenia del clapham le ha dicho que en Ekaterimburgo se encuentra el bunker antinuclear donde se guardaran las obras de arte del patrimonio artistico y cientifico de Rusia : la Danza de Matisse , la corona Imperial de Catalina la Grande , los huevos Fabergue y el manuscrito original de la muerte de Ivan Illich que es un toston pero fue escrito por Tolstoi .


----------



## Impresionante (20 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Uff, no sé, es que lo de los progres jamas solucionará nada.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Debes ser el unico que no se da cuenta que la politica exterior de estos paisuchos es decir si bwana a cualquier cosa que digan los usenyos, hasta el punto que si el amo les pide que se tiren de un puente, estos van y se tiran, que es precisamente lo que esta haciendo la UE con unas sanciones a Rusia que son pegarse un tiro en el pie y con las que no tenemos nada que ganar y si mucho que perder.
> 
> Es la perfecta definicion de paisucho, lacayos serviles sin capacidad de tener una politica exterior propia y provechosa, en los que los intereses yankis siempre se ponen primero.
> 
> Creo que esta claro para cualquiera con dos dedos de frente a que me refiero con paisuchos, pero como ya te han comentado, tu llegas hasta donde llegas, y no es muy lejos. Por cierto, que tal por el Maritimo??




Jajajaa, pon ejemplos de países "no lacayos", que nos vamos a descojonar, idiota...


----------



## Zappa (20 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> la verdad es la primera víctima de las guerras



*INTER ARMA ENIM SILET VERITAS*


----------



## Impresionante (20 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Ejemplo de objetivo militar de esos que decían los orcorrusos que iban a atacar.



Jajajajaja, se ve claramente que él misil no estalló por suerte porque evidentemente es real


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

Los que llevan al crematorio se entiende que no tienen ninguna posibilidad, tampoco hay que ser Sherlock Holmes o el Dr.House... Generalmente rango bajo.

Hay un periodista ruso que lleva investigando estos casos desde 2014.

Respecto a los alimentos y pertrechos, pensé que no habría que explicarlo. Una cosa es moverte entre tu propio territorio o en el de tu aliado, y otra entre líneas enemigas.


----------



## Harman (20 Mar 2022)

La senadora Altabayeva informa en t.me/bbbreaking/120159 de que el capitán de primera clase Paliy, que era uno de los comandantes adjuntos de la Flota del Mar Negro, murió durante el asalto a Mariupol.

PS. El Ministerio de Defensa ruso y la Flota del Mar Negro no han confirmado oficialmente esta declaración.

t.me/boris_rozhin/34625

*

Ekaterina Altabaeva | VK 

Sebastopol sufrió una fuerte e irreparable pérdida. El capitán Andrey Paliy, subcomandante de la Flota del Mar Negro, de primer rango, murió durante una operación especial en Ucrania en las batallas para liberar Mariupol de los nazis.

En 1992, Andrey Nikolayevich se graduó en la Escuela Superior de Política Naval de Kiev. En 1993 se negó a prestar el juramento militar ucraniano y se marchó a la Flota del Norte.

Sirvió en el destructor "Besstraashny" y en el acorazado "Ochakov". En agosto y septiembre de 2008, participó en la operación de mantenimiento de la paz en Georgia.

Conocí a Andrei Nikolaevich personalmente. Oficial con la letra "A", valiente defensor de nuestra Patria, entregado a su juramento y a la Marina.

Andrey Nikolaevich amaba a Sebastopol con todo su corazón. Toda su vida estuvo dedicada a la Ciudad-Héroe.

Era querido y respetado por sus subordinados. Podía encontrar un acercamiento a todo el mundo. Honesto, justo, comprensivo. Andrey Nikolayevich Palya siempre será recordado en nuestra ciudad de esta manera.

Envío mi más sincero pésame a los familiares y amigos. Es doloroso y amargo perder a esas personas. ¡Un cariñoso recuerdo a un verdadero oficial!


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> En agosto de 2013 el clapham dijo que EE UU no invadiria Siria . Fue a finales de agosto cuando ocurrio el incidente del " supuesto " ataque quimico de las fuerzas de Assad contra Homs . EE UU y la OTAN habian desplazado a la Flota de Guerra al Mediterraneo Oriental
> Rusia tambien habia llevado numerosos buques . Estaban todos frente a las costas de Siria con la proa hacia el enemigo . Entonces el presidente de EE UU era Hussein ( tambien se le conoce por " Obama " ) y habia dicho que el uso de armas quimicas por parte de Assad seria una linea roja que EE UU no toleraria . Dicen que el Zar llamo a Obama , hablaron sin traductor unos 30 minutos , y Obama se tomo dos escitalopram de 20 mg
> Luego de eso Lavrov ( quien dicen que fue en otra vida el mismisimo Fouche ) se saco aquello de destruir el arsenal quimico sirio
> y que Rusia verificaria el proceso . EEUU estaba listo para el asalto . Pero Putin freno a Obama en seco
> ...




El Nostradamus Paco del Hilo...


----------



## Impresionante (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Los que llevan al crematorio se entiende que no tienen ninguna posibilidad, tampoco hay que ser Sherlock Holmes o el Dr.House... Generalmente rango bajo.
> 
> Hay un periodista ruso que lleva investigando estos casos desde 2014.
> 
> Respecto a los alimentos y pertrechos, pensé que no habría que explicarlo. Una cosa es moverte entre tu propio territorio o en el de tu aliado, y otra entre líneas enemigas.



Dr. House?


----------



## Impresionante (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## JOS1378 (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> *INTER ARMA ENIM SILET VERITAS*


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zappa (20 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Ojo que si la cosa se pone fea ya dirán que todo es un complot ordenado desde Raticulin, que a Putin le habían echado drojas en el Colacao, etc
> 
> Reconocer miserias propias nunca, por supuesto.



El problema es el siguiente:

Imaginemos a Hitler en el búnker. Y ahora, cambiemos a Hitler por Putin, en el Kremlin, viendo que va a perder la guerra y que lo van a colgar (posiblemente de forma literal) cuando la haya perdido. 

Lo van a llevar a Europa, puede que incluso a EEUU, y, cual desfile triunfal de los romanos, exhibirle ante todos.
Prisionero, humillado, y por último ejecutado.

Hitler habría lanzado todos los nukes por puro despecho. Un "a tomar por culo que os vais todos" de libro. No tenía nukes, pero tenía la Volkssturm (que sirvió para que decenas de miles de alemanes muriese absurdamente) y se terminó volando los sesos.

A mi me preocupa un poquito que Putin esté entrando en la fase del búnker. Ya habla de traidores internos, de purgas y demás. Así que o gana la guerra y se convierte en el nuevo Stalin, nos acojona a todos con su brutalidad asiática, o puede, solo puede, que en la fase final del búnker se agencie el modo de pulsar el botón y mandarnos al carajo.

Eso es lo REALMENTE jodido de todo esto.
Estamos, todos, jugando con fuego.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (20 Mar 2022)

18+ Infierno de Mariupol

En Mariupol recibimos fuego de los MLRS ucranianos. Justo en el patio de un edificio de varias plantas. La zona ya había sido liberada por el ejército de la DNR y ahora Azov y la artillería de las AFU están trabajando activamente en ella.
A su alrededor hay ruinas y cuerpos de civiles muertos, ancianos y niños yacen en los bordes de las carreteras, y miles de supervivientes intentan ahora abandonar la ciudad.

Nuestro primer informe sobre la situación actual en Mariupol, a continuación les hablaremos de los refugiados...


Spoiler








t.me/boris_rozhin/34624


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (20 Mar 2022)

Pueblo ucranio agasajando a sus orcolibertadores.


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> interesante documental emitido por tve que aunque está hecho por los ganadores y se nota el sesgo , se aproxima bastante a lo que realmente ocurrió . No se lo pierdan puede que ayude a entender lo que está pasando a nivel global , coronavirus incluido . Es más interesante que jugar a la play .
> 
> 
> _*Para hacer la guerra se necesita acero. El acero exige mineral de hierro y carbón. El rearme exige también petróleo, caucho, productos químicos. Se requieren ingenieros, técnicos, obreros, oficinas técnicas para diseñar y fabricar las armas. Pero ¿cómo pagar las facturas? El dinero es el combustible de la guerra. Como no lo tienen, los nazis lo inventan. Será el ministro de Economía y presidente del Reichsbank, Hjalmar Schacht, quien inventa los bonos MEFO. Esos bonos eran emitidos por esa empresa ficticia, que en realidad era una pantalla para que el mundo exterior no pudiera ver lo que estaba pasando. La MEFO no produce nada. No contrata a nadie. No abre ninguna fábrica. Lo único que producía era deuda que iba a servir para pagar la mayor parte de los gastos del rearme de Alemania a partir de 1934.*_
> ...



Parece ser que una vez le preguntaron a Napoleón que qué se necesitaba para ganar una guerra, y este respondío que tres cosas: Dinero, dinero y dinero.


----------



## keylargof (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Que forma de recibir hostias de todos los colores


----------



## Zappa (20 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


>



Cicerón hablaba de las leyes: INTER ARMA ENIM SILENT LEGES.

Pero en el siglo XXI, creo que es la verdad la que realmente está en el pozo y nadie la quiere, o la puede ver:







Yo de momento, siguiendo el hilo, no me entero de quien va "ganando".

Los perdedores me van quedando más claros, eso si.


----------



## JOS1378 (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## MiguelLacano (20 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> El problema es el siguiente:
> 
> Imaginemos a Hitler en el búnker. Y ahora, cambiemos a Hitler por Putin, en el Kremlin, viendo que va a perder la guerra y que lo van a colgar (posiblemente de forma literal) cuando la haya perdido.
> 
> ...



Fíjese, a mi me preocupa más que los lideres nuestros nos hagan pasar hambre, literal, antes de que los anglos pierdan su sistema de dominio mundial. A Putin lo veo bastante cuerdo y muy seguro de lo que hace. Podría equivocarme, pero todo apunta.


----------



## Zappa (20 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


>


----------



## MiguelLacano (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> el mayor problema es que la aparicion de misiles que recorren 300 km en 20 segundos... NO HAY PORTAAVIONES QUE PUEDE REPELER ESo.. antes de.ponerte en combate ya estas muerto



Es un problema de presupuesto, no te pueden hundir algo que cuesta 10.000 millones anuales de mantenimiento.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Cicerón hablaba de las leyes: INTER ARMA ENIM SILENT LEGES.
> 
> Pero en el siglo XXI, creo que es la verdad la que realmente está en el pozo y nadie la quiere, o la puede ver:
> 
> ...




es una frase latina que literalmente significa "Porque entre las armas, las leyes callan", pero se traduce más popularmente como "En tiempos de guerra, la ley calla".
extender la guerra será el método más rápido para implantar los cambios socioeconómicos radicales que están previstos desde hace décadas.


no puedo entender como alguien pude dudar que el coronavirus ha sido la primera parte de todo esto y que ambas cosas están relacionadas !
¿ no ves que el discurso extremadamente belicista de los gobernantes europeos es para preparar a la borregada para la guerra ?
de hecho los mismos que aplaudían a las 8 , están deseando que España entre en guerra " para matar rusos " suponiendo que no van a venir misiles de vuelta.
estoy absolutamente convencido de que todo está diseñado en los despachos y son todos cómplices


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zappa (20 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Fíjese, a mi me preocupa más que los lideres nuestros nos hagan pasar hambre, literal, antes de que los anglos pierdan su sistema de dominio mundial. A Putin lo veo bastante cuerdo y muy seguro de lo que hace. Podría equivocarme, pero todo apunta.



No, si eso es la preocupación de mañana lunes, tiene usted razón. Mucho más inmediata y más directa.

Lo que pasa es que ya sabe lo que dice el refrán: _"Todo tiene remedio menos la muerte"_

Aunque viendo lo que se nos viene, puede que el hambre y el caos nos maten antes que las bombas, si...


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> El problema es el siguiente:
> 
> Imaginemos a Hitler en el búnker. Y ahora, cambiemos a Hitler por Putin, en el Kremlin, viendo que va a perder la guerra y que lo van a colgar (posiblemente de forma literal) cuando la haya perdido.
> 
> ...





Nada más empezar este circo se habló de no dejar a la rata arrinconada, así se hará.

Nadie en su sano juicio piensa que Putin va a ser paseado o juzgado FUERA de Rusia.

Esto acabará peor de como pensó pero no a tales niveles. Y no es cosa de botón nuclear.

Es cuestión de mantener cierta estabilidad tras este tsunami.


Simo Hayha dijo:


> Pueblo ucranio agasajando a sus orcolibertadores.



Naaaa, les van a invitar a gambas, les están asistiendo en la maniobra de aparcamiento marcha atrás en el garito.


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> El verdadero problema sería el gas para cocinar y el agua caliente.
> 
> Recuerda que el butano lo están ya quitando de todas partes, y sin gas natural, no es ya la calefacción, es que como no tengas una cocina de leña en el piso, vas a tener que comer de precocinados durante años.
> 
> Sanos cánceres anales para todos.



Pues nada, comida precocinada o bien "medio digerida" como el humus ese que venden. Que te nutre tanto si lo ingieres por la boca como si te lo metes por el culo.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (20 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> En agosto de 2013 el clapham dijo que EE UU no invadiria Siria . Fue a finales de agosto cuando ocurrio el incidente del " supuesto " ataque quimico de las fuerzas de Assad contra Homs . EE UU y la OTAN habian desplazado a la Flota de Guerra al Mediterraneo Oriental
> Rusia tambien habia llevado numerosos buques . Estaban todos frente a las costas de Siria con la proa hacia el enemigo . Entonces el presidente de EE UU era Hussein ( tambien se le conoce por " Obama " ) y habia dicho que el uso de armas quimicas por parte de Assad seria una linea roja que EE UU no toleraria . Dicen que el Zar llamo a Obama , hablaron sin traductor unos 30 minutos , y Obama se tomo dos escitalopram de 20 mg
> Luego de eso Lavrov ( quien dicen que fue en otra vida el mismisimo Fouche ) se saco aquello de destruir el arsenal quimico sirio
> y que Rusia verificaria el proceso . EEUU estaba listo para el asalto . Pero Putin freno a Obama en seco
> ...



Coño Rafa...aun conservas a tu contacto armenia???


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Parece ser que una vez le preguntaron a Napoleón que qué se necesitaba para ganar una guerra, y este respondío que tres cosas: Dinero, dinero y dinero.



sobre todo para sobornar a los políticos . 

Lo extraño de todo esto , es que con lo que cuesta un misil, sin duda Zelenski firmaría todo lo que le pusiera delante Putin. 

Por lo tanto , tanta destrucción tiene el mismo sentido que el coronavirus . Aterrorizar a toda la población para que acepten cambios radicales contrarios a nuestros propios intereses , como la desaparición del dinero ( de los ahorros ) a través de una enorme inflación , la incautación de las herencias , la implantación de " un microchip " que ya es el móvil con el código QR y el control estricto de nuestras vidas ... 

nada nuevo que no se haya dicho y que me sorprende que haya gente en este foro que lo dude


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Fíjese, a mi me preocupa más que los lideres nuestros nos hagan pasar hambre, literal, antes de que los anglos pierdan su sistema de dominio mundial. A Putin lo veo bastante cuerdo y muy seguro de lo que hace. Podría equivocarme, pero todo apunta.




Está claro.

Tu le ves cuerdo, polla de 30 cm, ajedrecista, clarividente, vamos, ese macho alfa por el que todo folladictadores se dejaría porculizar.


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Ejemplo de objetivo militar de esos que decían los orcorrusos que iban a atacar.



Coño, si ha caído jusgo en el cubo de la basura que había bajo el fregador. Al final estos misiles guiados van a ser inteligentes de verdad.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## filets (20 Mar 2022)

Ukrania mucho mas segura desde que le han dado un fusil a la tiktokera esta


----------



## amcxxl (20 Mar 2022)

Kadyrov enseña nuevos vehiculos regalos del contribuyente occidental


----------



## Harman (20 Mar 2022)

Estados Unidos "debe desbaratar el nuevo eje petrolero China-Rusia-Arabia Saudí" ya que están en juego los precios de la gasolina y el papel internacional del dólar - escribe el Dallas Morning News.

La aparición del nuevo eje petrolero, según el documento, tiene una importancia estratégica. Afectará a la geopolítica, al sistema financiero mundial y al medio ambiente, informó el periódico.

"China es el mayor importador de petróleo del mundo y va camino de convertirse en la mayor economía del mundo... Por otro lado, Rusia y Arabia Saudí son los dos mayores exportadores de petróleo del mundo. Son los mayores proveedores de China, y ambos tienen previsto aumentar sus exportaciones de petróleo. El eje energético que ha surgido entre Pekín, Moscú y Riad se apoya en sólidos intereses económicos y ha empezado a desarrollar un componente político", afirma la publicación.

El diario recuerda que en 2014 Occidente impuso sanciones económicas a Rusia por su anexión de Crimea. Uno de los resultados más predecibles fue la fuerte expansión de la cooperación económica sino-rusa, especialmente en las exportaciones de energía. El gasoducto Power of Siberia, puesto en marcha en 2019, transporta ahora unos 38.000 millones de pies cúbicos de gas ruso al año a China.

En los Juegos Olímpicos de Invierno de este año, los presidentes Vladimir Putin y Xi Jinping anunciaron que las exportaciones de gas ruso a China aumentarían pronto un 25% y las de petróleo un 12,5%, según informó el Dallas Morning News.

La publicación dijo que Putin y Xi Jinping también demostraron un nuevo nivel de cooperación política, diciendo que "la amistad entre Rusia y China no conoce fronteras". Xi apoyó a Putin en su enfrentamiento con Estados Unidos por Ucrania, emitiendo una declaración contra una mayor expansión de la OTAN. Es probable que tanto las preocupaciones económicas como las políticas empujen a Rusia y China a colaborar más estrechamente, escribió el Dallas Morning News.

"Durante la Guerra Fría, Arabia Saudí, custodio de La Meca y Medina, se mantuvo firmemente del lado de Occidente y se negó a mantener relaciones diplomáticas con los ateos de Moscú o Pekín. Los tiempos han cambiado", dice el artículo.

China, y no Estados Unidos, es ahora el mayor socio comercial de Arabia Saudí. El año pasado, las exportaciones de petróleo de Arabia Saudí a China superaron incluso a las de Rusia. Mientras que Estados Unidos sigue suministrando la mayor parte del material militar de Arabia Saudí, es China quien ha proporcionado misiles balísticos y tecnología para su producción local, informó el periódico.

Durante décadas, el compromiso de Arabia Saudí y sus aliados en el Golfo Pérsico de fijar el precio de las exportaciones de petróleo en dólares ha mantenido el dólar en una posición privilegiada, escribió el Dallas Morning News. Si el mayor exportador y consumidor de petróleo del mundo decide alguna vez llevar a cabo su comercio de otra manera, podría socavar el dominio estadounidense de los mercados financieros mundiales.

Mientras tanto, Rusia y China no han ocultado su deseo de suplantar al dólar, y ya valoran más de la mitad de sus transacciones energéticas en otras monedas. Arabia Saudí podría unirse a ellos, ya que el rápido colapso del gobierno afgano ha hecho que los saudíes y otros Estados del Golfo cuestionen la fiabilidad de las garantías de seguridad estadounidenses, sugiere el artículo (según los medios de comunicación, Arabia Saudí ya está en conversaciones con Pekín para vender petróleo a cambio de yuanes).

El Dallas Morning News escribe que Estados Unidos ya no es un país energéticamente independiente. El abandono de los hidrocarburos llevará tiempo, y no está claro si el aumento de los precios de la gasolina facilitará o frenará ese cambio.

Cuando el presidente Joe Biden y el director del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional para Oriente Próximo, Brett McGurk, pidieron recientemente a los saudíes que rompieran su acuerdo con Rusia y sacaran más petróleo, recibieron una cortés negativa.

t.me/newsfrontnotes/21287


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Pos parece que han muerto ya unos pocos rusos de esos..".naaaa, Rusia es mu grande, tú, nadie va a atar cabos...ni se te ocurra decir la palabra guerra..."


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

Según un periodista ruso, esas dos mujeres son la misma:


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

Más síntomas de que necesitan gente como el comer para distintos frentes


----------



## clapham5 (20 Mar 2022)

EL DOLAR ESTA COLAPSANDO 

Desde Moscu , el corresponsal de Bloomberg , forero de burbuja , chef kosher y ex propietario de un chevy Clapham Perez Rosembloom 
nos informa de las ultimas noticias sobre el colapso del dolar yankee frente al rublo

Insolito , increible , Sin palabras , Brutal 
Asi esta siendo el colapso del dolar USA frente al Rublo . La moneda yankee ha caido desde los 164 rublos por US dollar el 7 de Marzo 
a los casi 106 rublos ahora , tras un humillante tipo de cambio de 96 rublos x 1 US dollar . 
La moneda rusa ha recuperado un 60 % su valor en apenas dos semanas . Al parecer los rusos estan vendiendo en masa sus dolares por rublos para comprar oro . La recuperacion de la moneda rusa no tiene precedentes en La Historia . Bueno , si ...
En 1993 el gobierno de Fidel Castro consiguio que el dolar usa cayera de 150 pesos x 1 dolar a solo 25 colapsando 6 veces frente a la moneda cubana . Y es que no es verde todo lo que ves . Desde Moscu ....

clapham


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> El problema es el siguiente:
> 
> Imaginemos a Hitler en el búnker. Y ahora, cambiemos a Hitler por Putin, en el Kremlin, viendo que va a perder la guerra y que lo van a colgar (posiblemente de forma literal) cuando la haya perdido.
> 
> ...



Si gana se convierte en Stalin, si pierde en Hitler. No se, ¿No podría alegrarnos un poco mejor la tarde?.
De lo que si queda claro es que Rusia ha perdido absolutamente todo el prestigio en occidente y queda a la altura de Corea del Norte, pero con 5.000 nukes. Un peligro absoluto.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zappa (20 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Nadie en su sano juicio...



Así de bien de la cabeza están los que mandan en nuestro bloque:



¿Tu de verdad crees que una gente que hace chanzas con una cosa tan seria como es una guerra, y que lo reducen todo a mierdas de poner banderitas y mostrar el apoyo a Ucrania de un modo superficial, tienen el control de la situación?

De momento no lo ven cerca. Ni les toca de cerca.

Pero como les afecte, EN LO MÁS MÍNIMO, van a querer ir a por él.

Están muy contentos en EEUU con todo esto, ¿no lo habéis notado?


----------



## vladimirovich (20 Mar 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> a que bando¿
> rusia, india, china, iran, siria, y varios países más.
> 
> por cierto brasil tampoco pone sanciones a rusia......
> ...



India?...décadas comprando armamento ruso para ahora descubrir que esa chatarra no vale para nada....pero ya se esta vengando, compra de petroleo ruso entrega en mayo -30% de precio de mercado, lo tomas o lo dejas.

China?...Xi cagandose en Buda por las fotos de las olimpiadas con el gnomo perdedor del Kremlin,.antes de ayer hicieron volver a Lavrov a Moscu a mitad de vuelo, no mas fotos con loosers.

Iran?, Siria?...no me hagas reir.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> EL DOLAR ESTA COLAPSANDO
> 
> Desde Moscu , el corresponsal de Bloomberg , forero de burbuja , chef kosher y ex propietario de un chevy Clapham Perez Rosembloom
> nos informa de las ultimas noticias sobre el colapso del dolar yankee frente al rublo
> ...



Venga, Honorato, tomate la pastilla, no ves que el resto de pacientes están ya tranquilos y con la baba colgando? Ainsss siempre fuiste un rebelde, venga, un traguito de agua y padentro.


----------



## kenny220 (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Según un periodista ruso, esas dos mujeres son la misma:


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zappa (20 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Estados Unidos "debe desbaratar el nuevo eje petrolero China-Rusia-*Arabia Saudí*" ya que están en juego los precios de la gasolina y el papel internacional del dólar - escribe el Dallas Morning News.


----------



## filets (20 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Ejemplo de objetivo militar de esos que decían los orcorrusos que iban a atacar.



Esta foto es FALSA
A la velocidad a la que viajan esos bichos y si cae en tu casa la hace mierda y no se ha roto ni el espejo del lavabo que tienen en la cocina









¿Te acuerdas?: 'Bombetas' sobre Moratalaz | RTVE Play


Emisión del programa ¿Te acuerdas? titulado 'Bombetas' sobre Moratalaz. Todos los contenidos de TVE los tienes aquí, en RTVE Play



www.rtve.es


----------



## tomasjos (20 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> a este nazi le ha soltado portugal para que vaya a luchar a ucrania ....
> 
> de que va todo esto???



Es una manera de quitarselo de encima. Las probabilidades de que palme son altas. De hecho hay momentos en los que pienso que a Zelensky le viene muy bien lo de Mariupol para quitarse de encima a los nazis. Independientemente de cualquier otro tema, son una amenaza para el régimen ucraniano. Rusia les está haciendo el trabajo sucio


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

Parece intanto, seguramente abandonado


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> India?...décadas comprando armamento ruso para ahora descubrir que esa chatarra no vale para nada....pero ya se esta vengando, compra de petroleo ruso entrega en mayo -30% de precio de mercado, lo tomas o lo dejas.
> 
> China?...Xi cagandose en Buda por las fotos de las olimpiadas con el gnomo perdedor del Kremlin.
> 
> Iran?, Siria?...no me hagas reir.




El Eje de la Risastancia, llevo 10 años entrando en el Hilo de Siria y leyendo los grandes progresos que han acometido, Jajajaja Jajajaja Jajajaja. 

Además, India hará lo que le digamos en las decisiones importantes.

Sobre todo ahora que la caca va a ser su principal fuente de divisas.


----------



## Radagasta (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Si uno se da cuenta hacia el final, de pronto hay un corte y aparece el carro de frente con la Z para que se vea que han destruido un carro ruso, el video esta cortado y editado. Han movido el carro para que se vea

Pero lo mas divertido es que el carro ruso no dispara ni se mueve, se queda impávido. Y para quien ha sido militar de tierra "pisahormigas", me deja estupefacto que unos soldados se pongan a disparar a un carro a 5 metros de el, con ametralladoras.....eso no es lo que enseñan en la escuela militar. Con un C-90 si que te puedes arriesgar a reventarlo de cerca, ¿pero con balas?





Claramente han hecho este circo con un carro abandonado para que veamos lo valientes que son los del batallón AZOV.


----------



## Harman (20 Mar 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas bombardearon la planta electromecánica de Pervomaisk

t.me/boris_rozhin/34627


----------



## amcxxl (20 Mar 2022)

Exinspector de armas de la ONU dice que los medios estadounidenses mienten completamente sobre Ucrania Lee Camp habla con el exinspector de armas de la ONU, Scott Ritter, sobre todo lo que no le han dicho sobre la guerra en Ucrania. 



Former UN Weapons Inspector Says US Media Is Completely Lying About Ukraine | Lee Camp en Patreon

patricio lancaster @PLnoticiashoy ⚡Primer periodista occidental en #Rusia y #DPR controlado #Mariupol (Informe especial) 


En Grecia, los manifestantes arrojaron pintura a una fragata de la OTAN que llegó al puerto


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (20 Mar 2022)

esto


----------



## Impresionante (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

Como nos adelantaban los expertos en el foro, pedirian la anexion voluntariamente (?)


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (20 Mar 2022)

Pérdidas de brigadas de las AFU en el territorio de la DNR del 24 de febrero al 20 de marzo.

95 OTR: 127 militares de las AFU muertos y 176 heridos;
25 OvdbR: 145 militares de las AFU murieron y 159 resultaron heridos;
56 Brigada de Infantería Independiente - 153 militares de las AFU muertos y 182 heridos;
54 ODMR - 219 militares de las AFU muertos y 253 heridos;
36 cuerpos - 296 militares de las AFU muertos y 339 heridos;
12 obrp - 297 efectivos de la NSU muertos y 332 heridos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/34628


----------



## MiguelLacano (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

Comentemos alegremente esta foto:


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Así de bien de la cabeza están los que mandan en nuestro bloque:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué listo el ajedrecista, vez 1.000.000 que lo digo, muy listo no reparando en que esto de Ucrania podría ser aprovechado para crucificarle.

Qué listo.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (20 Mar 2022)

17 casas han sido dañadas hoy por los bombardeos en Yasynuvata. Tres casas se quemaron por completo. No hubo víctimas. Así lo informó el jefe de la administración de la ciudad.

t.me/boris_rozhin/34633

_Fotos en el enlace_


----------



## ZHU DE (20 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> El problema es el siguiente:
> 
> Imaginemos a Hitler en el búnker. Y ahora, cambiemos a Hitler por Putin, en el Kremlin, viendo que va a perder la guerra y que lo van a colgar (posiblemente de forma literal) cuando la haya perdido.
> 
> ...



Usted si que ha entrado en la fase bunker, ojala se convierta en Stalin, que falta va haciendo líderes decentes y no sodomitas holandeses.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Es una manera de quitarselo de encima. Las probabilidades de que palme son altas. De hecho hay momentos en los que pienso que a Zelensky le viene muy bien lo de Mariupol para quitarse de encima a los nazis. Independientemente de cualquier otro tema, son una amenaza para el régimen ucraniano. Rusia les está haciendo el trabajo sucio



Ya te digo. Otro favor que le hacen los rusos a Zelenski. 

La lista es abrumadora, hoyga.

Yo le cobraría honorarios y todo. A 10000 dolares el desnazificado.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (20 Mar 2022)

Se reconoce oficialmente que las tropas rusas ya están cerca de Kryvyy Rih. Según el jefe de la administración militar de la ciudad, Oleksandr Vilkul, los combates tienen lugar en los alrededores de la ciudad a una distancia de entre 40 y 10 kilómetros de la misma. Según él, no ha habido intentos de asaltar Kryvyy Rih en grandes columnas, ni bombardeos

t.me/boris_rozhin/34643


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Radagasta dijo:


> Si uno se da cuenta hacia el final, de pronto hay un corte y aparece el carro de frente con la Z para que se vea que han destruido un carro ruso, el video esta cortado y editado. Han movido el carro para que se vea
> 
> Pero lo mas divertido es que el carro ruso no dispara ni se mueve, se queda impávido. Y para quien ha sido militar de tierra "pisahormigas", me deja estupefacto que unos soldados se pongan a disparar a un carro a 5 metros de el, con ametralladoras.....eso no es lo que enseñan en la escuela militar. Con un C-90 si que te puedes arriesgar a reventarlo de cerca, ¿pero con balas?
> 
> ...




Y en Jólibu, no se olvide, se ve pasar a Tom Cruise al fondo.

Me lo contó mi cuñao, que es mu lijto, y piratea RT desde Navalcarnero.


----------



## Zappa (20 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> *Además, India hará lo que le digamos en las decisiones importantes.*



Estás realmente equivocado al respecto de esto.

Modi es un nacionalista hindú, parecido a Trump, pero en versión India. No se van a aliar más que con quien les convenga.

Económicamente, es mejor para ellos estar cerca de China y Rusia que de los antiguos amos coloniales.

Creo que no te das cuenta de que el momento de hegemonía de EEUU está terminando delante de nuestros ojos.

Y con eso, la pérdida de lo que ha venido siendo el orden mundial (Europa y socios arriba, los demás abajo) desde el siglo XV.

Es histórico, pero nos va a doler, y mucho. China ya ha dejado claro que no van a tragar con seguir siendo *gooks* y tratados como tales.

Ni los hindúes se van a dejar tratar como *Coolies*.

Es un nuevo mundo, y habrá que adaptarse.

Especialmente los europeos, a los americanos aún les queda un continente entero como cortijo. 

Nosotros vamos a tener que compartir la isla-mundo con el resto.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Mar 2022)

Ya es ganas de no querer enterarse de lo que está pasando puesto que lo dicen por todos lados.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (20 Mar 2022)

Yo hasta hace poco pensaba que lo de las 300 KIA´s diarias rusas era una exageración, una locura, pero tras los últimos vídeos e imágenes cada vez pienso más que puede ser real como la vida misma. Como esto se prolongue van a tener que abrir centros de reclutamiento en Vladivostock o en Rhodesia.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

ayer:


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Y luego miras a la cama y está allí Manoli, con su celulitis, la halitosis y un marido (tú) gilipollas perdío.


----------



## Top5 (20 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


>




Intervenir en Arabia Saudita de esa manera es asegurarse el Mad Max...

EEUU sabe que no puede hacer ese tipo de cosas, si no ya hubiera _democratizado_ antes esa teocracia...


----------



## MiguelLacano (20 Mar 2022)

Con Rusia no van a poder. Los anglos no pueden doblegar a esta gente. Nunca podrán.


----------



## Caracalla (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Jajajajjajajajajaja!!!

Joder... es muy patética la propaganda Ucra.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amcxxl (20 Mar 2022)

Dichos planes de defensa se encontraron en los lugares de "Azov"..


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

Menos mal que los rusos decian que no les iba a llegar nada...


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Con Rusia no van a poder. Los anglos no pueden doblegar a esta gente. Nunca podrán.




Claro, porque a ti no te gustaría. 

No te jode...


Ya hocicaron en el 90, se ve que cada 30 años toca darles unas buenas collejas.


La siguiente está empezando.


Jódete, sabandija.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## mirkoxx (20 Mar 2022)

LIBERACIÓN DE STEPNOE - 20 MUERTOS POR DÍA; UNA SEMANA DE DEFENSA, -140 combatientes de Ucrania muertos. EL 11 REGIMIENTO DE DONETSK CONTINÚA SU LIBERACIÓN. Entonces, cuántos cuerpos ucros no han sido retirados. Nueve ucranianos muertos calcinados en sus vehículos, encontramos al décimo a cien metros de distancia, con herida severa en la espalda.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Andreas Katsulas (20 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Con Rusia no van a poder. Los anglos no pueden doblegar a esta gente. Nunca podrán.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## paconan (20 Mar 2022)

Que desaparezcan 5 barcos es difícil

*5 barcos cargados con grano desaparecieron del puerto marítimo de Berdyansk*


Cinco barcos cargados con decenas de miles de toneladas de grano ucraniano han desaparecido del puerto marítimo de Berdyansk. Oleksandr Starukh, jefe de la Administración Militar Regional de Zaporizhia, habló sobre esto en un teletón.

"¿Qué informan los residentes de Berdyansk? Había 5 barcos cargando. Algunos de ellos estaban completamente cargados, lo vemos en los documentos de aduana, algunos estaban parcialmente cargados. Hace unos días, estos barcos desaparecieron del puerto de Berdyansk. Según la gente, fueron ahuyentados por remolcadores rusos ", dijo Starukh.

El titular de la OVA espera que pronto se sepa el paradero de las naves.

"Ahora veremos, la nave da algunos códigos directamente al entorno de información. Y los vamos a entender”, dijo.

El 16 de marzo, un residente de Berdyansk familiarizado con las operaciones y el transporte del puerto le dijo *al proyecto Azov News de Radio Svoboda* que las fuerzas rusas habían tomado los edificios y terrenos del puerto.


Según él, los barcos con banderas extranjeras cargados con grano ucraniano fueron asaltados por un remolcador ruso el 15 de marzo.

“Para acompañarlos, los rusos llevaron su remolcador a Berdyansk, asaltaron los barcos, los registraron y los liberaron”, agregó el ciudadano.









З Бердянського морського порту зникли 5 кораблів із зерном − Старух


На зниклих кораблях були десятки тисяч тонн зерна




www.radiosvoboda.org


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>





En este revival de Vietnam, estamos haciendo nuestra gloriosa reinterpretacion de la Ruta Ho Chi Minh, pero por Polonia, y ahora nos toca a nosotros ser los estraperlistas.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## quinciri (20 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:
Es una manera de quitarselo de encima. Las probabilidades de que palme son altas. De hecho hay momentos en los que pienso que a Zelensky le viene muy bien lo de Mariupol para quitarse de encima a los nazis. Independientemente de cualquier otro tema, son una amenaza para el régimen ucraniano. Rusia les está haciendo el trabajo sucio


Hombre, es que creo que ya saben los ucronazis que una de las condiciones de putin y sine qua non para lo de la paz es lo de la limpieza profunda de nazis.
Por tanto, si tiene que firmar algo Zelensky en esa linea, mas le vale que lo haga fuera de Ucrania y con buena escolta. Y no creo que lo amparen en esto los gUSAnos , porque a estos ultimos lo que les interesa es alargar el lio y el destrozo lo maximo posible.

Así que, aqui no se va a firmar nada y mientras, putin laborando piano piano.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

los rusos anti-guerra: los nuevos no vacunados


----------



## hartman (20 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> En este revival de Vietnam, estamos haciendo nuestra gloriosa reinterpretacion de la Ruta Ho Chi Minh, pero por Polonia, y ahora nos toca a nosotros ser los estraperlistas.



claro que si la geografia es la misma selvas en vietnam y en ucrania llanura.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zappa (20 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> *Usted si que ha entrado en la fase bunker*



Está siendo un domingo gris y deprimente, si que es verdad.
Y lo veo todo muy negro.



> ojala se convierta en Stalin, que falta va haciendo líderes decentes y no sodomitas holandeses.



Stalin un líder "decente"... la hostia bendita.
Ahora me dirás que Mao también ha sido un gran líder.

El mejor líder comunista ha sido éste:







Y de momento tu jefe el emperador Xi va pisándole los talones, pero ni de lejos está al nivel de Deng.

Un héroe de su pueblo, el camarada Deng.
Riqueza y prosperidad para generaciones.
Y sin gilipolleces de pureza ideológica.

Y sin tener que matar ni un 1% que los asesinos que admiras (aunque tuvo que sacar la mano dura en 1989, en una cosa que nunca pasó según el PCCh)

Qué poco sabes tu de buenos líderes, muchacho.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

hartman dijo:


> claro que si la geografia es la misma selvas en vietnam y en ucrania llanura.



Pues algo les está llegando, doy fe, JAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJ


----------



## quinciri (20 Mar 2022)

*EXTRAORDINARIA ENTREVISTA A CÉSAR VIDAL SOBRE EL CONFLICTO RUSO-UCRANIANO *

Creo que es un buen resumen de la situación.
Quiero decir que la cosa podría ser mas exhaustiva, per 49 minutos dan para lo que dan.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

Hay muchas discusiones confusas sobre las condiciones para








la paz. Sobre la neutralidad, debe recordarse que




tenía neutralidad en su constitución cuando




invadió en 2014. Y




había garantizado su integridad territorial en el memorándum de Budapest en 1994, así como en otros documentos.


----------



## DasLicht (20 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Ya es ganas de no querer enterarse de lo que está pasando puesto que lo dicen por todos lados.





Mira este hilo mío https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/1-poder-vs-2-poder-elegir-autoridad.1709688/

La agenda 2030 tiene un trasfondo, todas las guerras y conflictos para alcanzar la utopía humanista tienen un propósito y es una guerra personal contra cada persona de este mundo.


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



_17 desmoralizados Ukrop POW capturados por las fuerzas de la DNR del cerco de Mariupol 
De los pocos miles atrapados ya allí ,espero que se derrumben en pocos días (no al 100%) una vez que pierdan sus armas pesadas y sean golpeados desde todos los lados (incluyendo los cañones navales.

_


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## BHAN83 (20 Mar 2022)

¿Se vengará militarmente Rusia de Occidente por Ucrania?


Yo creo que por cada ruso muerto consideran que deben morir 1000 occidentales en el futuro para resarcirse. Por cada ucraniano prorruso muerto 100 occidentales muertos. Por cada ucraniano neutral muerto 10 occidentales muertos. Por cada ucraniano enemigo muerto 1 occidental muerto. Y ahora que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Nico (20 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Qué alegría se van a llevar muchas madres rusas cuando comprueben que sus hijos no regresan de Ucrania.
> 
> No me puedo ni imaginar la gratitud que van a sentir hacia el tarado de Putin y su banda de criminales.
> 
> ...




Bestia!!, esa foto no es de soldados "rusos" muertos. Es de los soldados ucranianos que murieron con el misil que cayó en su cuartel.

Te aviso -de paso- que *yo no disfruto de la muerte de NADIE* (ucranianos o rusos) y menos que menos me "alegra" *poner fotos de cadáveres en el foro*. Actitud que considero más bien infame y denigrante.


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

Info actualizada! Fuente ruski.

Situación al oeste de Kiev a las 17:00 horas del 20 de marzo de 2022

▪Las unidades rusas se están moviendo gradualmente hacia el sur: Makarov, Belgorodka y Byshev.

▪La zona de control alrededor de Borodyanka se está expandiendo: han aparecido en la red imágenes de la limpieza del pueblo de Kachaly al noroeste.

▪Al sur de Demidov hay enfrentamientos en las cercanías de Lyutezh.

▪Continúan las batallas posicionales en la zona de Bucha e Irpin. Fuentes ucranianas confirman el desplazamiento del frente hacia el pueblo de Romanovka dirección Kiev.

Mapa en alta resolución

#mapa #Kiev #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

Hilo interesante sobre mantenimiento de vehiculos, de un auditor de calidad que trabajo para contratistas militares. Dejo solo dos tweets para no colapsar, si quereis leer el resto, ya sabeis, os toca tener cuenta de Twitter y entrar.


----------



## Impresionante (20 Mar 2022)

filets dijo:


> Esta foto es FALSA
> A la velocidad a la que viajan esos bichos y si cae en tu casa la hace mierda y no se ha roto ni el espejo del lavabo que tienen en la cocina
> 
> 
> ...



Rs un fake auténtico


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## MiguelLacano (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gort (20 Mar 2022)

Poned las fotos crudas en _spoiler_, por favor.

O que etiqueten el hilo como "NSFW".


----------



## Satori (20 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> India?...décadas comprando armamento ruso para ahora descubrir que esa chatarra no vale para nada....pero ya se esta vengando, compra de petroleo ruso entrega en mayo -30% de precio de mercado, lo tomas o lo dejas.



Pues la India ha apalizado a Pakistán varias veces, usando los hindúes material soviético/ruso en su mayor parte y los pakistaníes material de EEUU.


----------



## eltonelero (20 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Y luego miras a la cama y está allí Manoli, con su celulitis, la halitosis y un marido (tú) gilipollas perdío.



echo en falta negracos, gordas y trans.…


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

200 de 38.000 en una manifestacion en clima belico con las consecuencias que puede tener tampoco parece poca cosa, es un buen porcentaje si le quitas a los hombres que estan combatiendo y a la gente que ha huido. Las manifestaciones pro rusas en Kakhovka ni estan ni se les espera.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Nico (20 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Las fisuras sin plan siguen su curso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




¿Qué has visto?

Son resmas de 1000 hojas (tú has puesto el precio de una resma de 500)

Y el precio es de 989 rublos (si llevas una) y entiendo que de 791 rubros si llevas dos (o quizás el precio de la "segunda", no lo tengo en claro).

Haz del post de nuevo, anda...


----------



## Arraki (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Kerson tiene más de 200.000 habitantes. 

En las fotos no se aprecian más de 500 personas

A mi me da a entender que los ciudadanos de Kerson tienen libertad para manifestarse a favor de Ucrania cuando quieran, cosa que no han tenido los ciudadanos de por ejemplo Odessa desde el 2014 o les quemaban vivos.

La diferencia de vivir bajo un sistema autoritario y represivo o no.


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

Vehículo blindado ucraniano "Novator" destruido en el pueblo de Stepnoe, distrito de Volnovakha.

Al fondo, se puede ver el T-64BV capturado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (presuntamente modelo 2017), que entró al servicio de la Milicia Popular.


----------



## kikepm (20 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Para explotar recursos no necesitas capital. Esa es la gran trampa.
> 
> Lo vemos todo bajo la lente occidental.
> 
> ...



No nos dejemos engañar por las cifras de PIB nominales en dólares, para comparar la capacidad productiva de los países es mucho más revelador el PIB PPA a paridad de poder adquisitivo, que traduce los niveles de precios de los tipos de cambio corregidos por la capacidad de compra de cada moneda.

Rusia está en la posición 5 del mundo en PIB PPA, con casi 4,5 billones de $ ppa.

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

Esto si ha sido duro


----------



## Nico (20 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A ver .... ellos tienen cosas parecidas y no están lejos de hacerlas funcionar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Veamos (cita de tu enlace)



> El _X-51A WaveRider_ *no completó el vuelo de pruebas el 14 de agosto de 2012 por un fallo en una aleta*, informó una fuente del Pentágono. El _X-51A WaveRider_ fue lanzado con éxito y se desprendió correctamente del bombardero _B-52_ al que estaba anclado. Sin embargo, *tuvo un fallo, a los 16 segundos*, en una aleta de control de crucero




16 segundos !!! , ni siquiera llegaron a las velocidades hipersónicas y se desarmó en el camino !! 

Lo que has visto en el vídeo, es un misil ruso QUE SI VOLABA !!


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

*Zelensky: Estoy listo para negociar con Putin, pero si falla, la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania conducirá al tercer mundo.*


----------



## Arraki (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Veo libertad de expresión y manifestación

Veo no más de 500 personas en una ciudad de casi 300.000 habitantes

No veo la represión rusa por ningún lado

En Odessa y otras ciudades ocupadas por el régimen de Zelensky si lo que protestas no les gusta a los que ostentan el poder te queman vivo.

Diferencias


----------



## ZHU DE (20 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Está siendo un domingo gris y deprimente, si que es verdad.
> Y lo veo todo muy negro.
> 
> 
> ...



Vete a perdonarle la vida a la concha de tu madre, "muchacho".


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Veamos (cita de tu enlace)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, un puto Iskander.

Hala hala, venga, a merendar, mañana hay cole y hay que acostarse pronto.


----------



## Zappa (20 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Vete a perdonarle la vida a la concha de tu madre, "muchacho".



No se me escueza, camarada, que es todo de buen rollo.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Vete a perdonarle la vida a la concha de tu madre, "muchacho".



Se puso bravo el chinorri, lol.

Tlanquilo, calajote.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (20 Mar 2022)

Con pinzas:

_Tropas avistadas en dirección a Brest"

_


----------



## delhierro (20 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Kerson tiene más de 200.000 habitantes.
> 
> En las fotos no se aprecian más de 500 personas
> 
> ...



Si cogieran a 4 y los plastificaran en farolas, dandoles luego una paliza, y los dejaran congelarse..........veriamos las imagenes dando 20000000 vueltas al mundo. Esa es otra diferencia.


----------



## ZHU DE (20 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> No se me escueza, camarada, que es todo de buen rollo.



Salude a Steve:


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Kerson tiene más de 200.000 habitantes.
> 
> En las fotos no se aprecian más de 500 personas
> 
> ...




Hubo un intento de manifestacion pro rusa en Kherson. Pero no llego a realizarse me parece, o por lo menos no encontre fotos y videos. Al parecer se corrio la voz demasiado rapido de que eran rusos que estaban trasladando de Crimea.

De hecho, esa fue la razon de las primeras manifestaciones, para deslegitimar la falsa manifestacion pro rusa, que aparentemente nunca llego a ocurrir
























Lamentablemente para la television rusa, el plan fracaso, y no lograron hacer el reportaje con mas manifestantes pro Ucrania que actores...


----------



## Aurkitu (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>





Population
(2021) • Total




35,400

Un éxito. ¿Aplauden a las 20:00 a los que plastifican vecinos a los postes?


----------



## delhierro (20 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Se reconoce oficialmente que las tropas rusas ya están cerca de Kryvyy Rih. Según el jefe de la administración militar de la ciudad, Oleksandr Vilkul, los combates tienen lugar en los alrededores de la ciudad a una distancia de entre 40 y 10 kilómetros de la misma. Según él, no ha habido intentos de asaltar Kryvyy Rih en grandes columnas, ni bombardeos
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/34643



No pillo el interes en profundizar tanto al oeste el dnipper.


----------



## Zappa (20 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Salude a Steve:
> Ver archivo adjunto 991823



*¡¡¡ NEVERA !!!*


----------



## Arraki (20 Mar 2022)

De momento la mierdez andante capaz de eso ya sabemos a quien se lo hemos visto hacer. Supongo que los mierdecillas de nazis que lo hacen (porque hacer eso fue una técnica nazi, copiada por los nuevos nazis) disfrutarán azotando las nalgas de mujeres y hombres amarrados e indefensos.

Porque son muy machos.

Luego entras al telegram de Kadirov y los nazis dejan de ser nazis para convertirse en nenitas lloronas


----------



## delhierro (20 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> El problema es el siguiente:
> 
> Imaginemos a Hitler en el búnker. Y ahora, cambiemos a Hitler por Putin, en el Kremlin, viendo que va a perder la guerra y que lo van a colgar (posiblemente de forma literal) cuando la haya perdido.



¿ que guerra esta perdiendo ?


----------



## amcxxl (20 Mar 2022)

El ejercito ruso limpia Ucrania
derrota a los bastardos banderistas, como los vencio el soldado sovietico !!
fuera escoria banderista!!


----------



## IgFarben (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Vamos a analizar el tweet. A Eslovaquia han mandado baterías patriot Alemania y Paises Bajos, que las van a desplegar durante el tiempo que dure la guerra. Da a entender el tweet que les van a entregar a los eslovacos Patrior, y no es asi.
Eslovaquia tiene unos pocos misiles S-300 y baterías(creo que no llegaba a los 30 misiles). Los que tienen mas cantidad y mas modernizados son los griegos, pero no pueden prescindir de ellos.


Billy Ray dijo:


> Con pinzas:
> 
> _Tropas avistadas en dirección a Brest"
> 
> _



No se, lo vería raro si son bielorrusos, el ejercito bielorruso no quiere para nada involucrarse en la guerra. Puede que sean rusos para abrir otro frente de avance, pero lo vería raro. Ahora lo que deberían hacer es centrar fuerzas en un solo punto de avance(se decia que hacia Krivoi Rog) y cercar al ejercito ucraniano en el Donbas.


----------



## Mabuse (20 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Vaya foto raruna a tope. Dicen que es un misil, pero lleva rejillas de frenado balístico. Como este de aqui que aterrizo en un bosque.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 990424
> 
> ...



¿Variaciones de emjambres?








Rusia utiliza por primera vez un 'enjambre de drones' en un ejercicio militar. – Galaxia Militar


La agencia de noticias estatal rusa TASS ha informado que un por primera vez las tropas rusas han utilizado un enjambre de aviones no tripulados en un ejercicio militar.




galaxiamilitar.es













Flock 93, el sueño de Rusia de un enjambre de 100 aviones no tripulados - El Radar


En una exposición de seguridad en Moscú, investigadores de la Academia de la Fuerza Aérea más antigua de Rusia, presentaron una visión del futuro de la guerra: un enjambre de aviones no tripulados, con más de 100 unidades, cada uno de los cuales transportaba una pequeña carga explosiva, diseñada...




www.elradar.es





Los enjambres de robots se comportan de forma muy similar a los enjambres de insectos. Son además capaces de aprender y solucionar problemas simples. Vi un proyecto de enjambres de mini robots para rescates en zonas donde no se puede acceder fácilmente, un humano o un robot grande no pasan, pero veinte robots pequeños pueden mover a una persona tumbada sin problemas. Las aplicaciones militares son obvias.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (20 Mar 2022)

Lo que me queda claro es que la OTAN está diseñando una extrema derecha controlable, que vaya a luchar a Ucrania o la apoye...y que una vez controlada calle como putas ante el plan kalergi y todo lo demás de la agenda 2030.

Es como la creación del integrismo islámico postmoderno del ISIS, una ideología inventada del pentágono. Ahora tenemos los nazis pro-OTAN, que después los reconvertirán en rasteadores y vacunadores obligatorios.


----------



## Mabuse (20 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> La vida en una ciudad ucra bajo control ruso. Buen video de hoy mismo de Graham Phillips.



Gran labor informativa y de rebote humanitaria la de este señor. De esta le quitan definitivamente el pasaporte inglés. Ya a la primera vez que volvió de Ucrania lo tuvieron detenido e incomunicado unos días.


----------



## Harman (20 Mar 2022)

Algunas imágenes populares en Weibo (el equivalente chino de Twitter) no necesitan traducción

t.me/boris_rozhin/34647


----------



## vladimirovich (20 Mar 2022)

Zelenski está jugando en la mesa de negociaciones, solo necesita algo de tiempo, solo es aguantar unas semanas y el colapso ruso será completo, ya están tirando de reservas, de Osetia, Abjasia y Armenia, después a 300 Kia diarios, los quintos, 300 chavales devueltos cada día en bolsas de plástico a sus familias...no te digo que Putin al final vaya a entregar Crimea, pero el Donbass y 20 años gratis de gas como compensación de guerra mínimo.


----------



## Aurkitu (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Se les ve reprimidos. La verdad, estos rusos son de lo peor; que crueldad.

Identificaba uno a uno y rastreo de redes sociales. Primer atisbo de banderismo-filia, confiscación de bienes, maleta y expreso a _Galitzia_.


----------



## Arraki (20 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Zelenski está jugando en la mesa de negociaciones, solo necesita algo de tiempo, solo es aguantar unas semanas y el colapso ruso será completo, ya están tirando de reservas, de Osetia, Abjasia y Armenia, después a 300 Kia diarios, los quintos, 300 chavales devueltos cada día en bolsas de plástico a sus familias...no te digo que Putin al final vaya a entregar Crimea, pero el Donbass y 20 años gratis de gas como compensación de guerra mínimo.



Claro que si y se te olvida lo de ir casa por casa pidiendo disculpas por las molestias y meter la cabeza entre las piernas y besarse el culo.

Ah no jaja, que ese va a ser Zelensky en el Donbass


----------



## clapham5 (20 Mar 2022)

Llevamos ya 20 dias de conflicto .Y las tropas rusas " solo " han conquistado ( ocupado ) un misero Oblast ( el de Kerson ) ni siquiera han conseguido liberar del todo las republicas de Donetsk y Luganks . Jarkov , Mariupol , Nikolayev , Kiev ...no se rinden . Los rusos toman aldeas 
pero ciudades muy pocas . Encima los atauqes y emboscadas son constantes . Sus generales caen como moscas 
WTF . Se esta convirtiendo Ucrania en el Viet Nam de los rusos ? Todo lo contrario .
El objetivo # 1 de Putin es la anexion de todo el territorio ucraniano ( los 603 mil Km2 ) . El clapham pensaba que a Rusia le bastaba solo el Este y con esfuerzo el Este y el Sur pero que no avanzaria mas alla del meridiano 28E ...ERROR . El Zar lo quiere todo 
Si Rusia avanza rapido y conquista toda Ucrania estara obligado a mantener a 45 millones de ucranianos , la mitad de los cuales seran fuerzas hostiles a la ocupacion . En cambio , si la Guerra se " estanca " y los dias se convierten en semanas y las semanas en meses 
esas fuerzas hostiles ( poblacion no rusa ) terminara marchandose como en su dia se fueron los palestinos tras la Nabka . En 1948 Israel gano la Guerra y cientos de miles de palestinos fueron expulsados o simplemente huyeron . 
Para que el control sobre Ucrania sea posible la poblacion afin a Moscu debe ser mayoritaria . Cada dia que pasa cientos de miles de ukros 
huyen de Ucrania , sobretodo de la zona oeste . Han perdido la esperanza de que la Guerra termine rapido . 
Las ciudades se vacian . Los ukros se van , pero los pro-rusos se quedan . Es de manual . 
Lo triste es que cuando la Guerra termine los refugiados ukros no podran volver a su pais , porque Ucrania no sera Ucrania , sino Rusia 
y Rusia no dara a esos extranjeros ni la residencia ni la ciudadania . Los ukros en el exilio se convertiran en apatridas


----------



## Trajanillo (20 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Y en Jólibu, no se olvide, se ve pasar a Tom Cruise al fondo.
> 
> Me lo contó mi cuñao, que es mu lijto, y piratea RT desde Navalcarnero.



No aportas una puta mierda al hilo nada mas que insultos y mierdas, al ignore por imbecil


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Lo que me queda claro es que la OTAN está diseñando una extrema derecha controlable, que vaya a luchar a Ucrania o la apoye...y que una vez controlada calle como putas ante el plan kalergi y todo lo demás de la agenda 2030.
> 
> Es como la creación del integrismo islámico postmoderno del ISIS, una ideología inventada del pentágono. Ahora tenemos los nazis pro-OTAN, que después los reconvertirán en rasteadores y vacunadores obligatorios.




Menos mal que el Mundo dispone de sabios analistas como Ud., cuñados que a todo le encuentran una genial explicación que los demás son incapaces de ver.

Burbuja y su Think Tank Pacólogo.


----------



## Harman (20 Mar 2022)

El guerrero ucraniano de la luz aconseja a los ciudadanos ucranianos que observen el camuflaje de la luz, y que obliguen a los que no lo hagan por cualquier medio. Ya puedo imaginar una nueva ola de violencia en todas las ciudades controladas por Ucrania. Ahora, los vecinos también se partirán la cara por no haber apagado las luces a tiempo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/34646

_Como si los aviones que atacan se guiaran por la luz. Un pelín retrasado el soldadito._


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Se les ve reprimidos. La verdad, estos rusos son de lo peor; que crueldad.
> 
> Identificaba uno a uno y rastreo de redes sociales. Primer atisbo de banderismo-filia, confiscación de bienes, maleta y expreso a _Galitzia_.



Deberíamos hacer lo mismo en España.

Maleta y a una finca en Los Monegros debidamente acondicionada.


----------



## Octubrista (20 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Que desaparezcan 5 barcos es difícil
> 
> *5 barcos cargados con grano desaparecieron del puerto marítimo de Berdyansk*
> 
> ...



Ese grano va camino de nuevos pagadores; China, La India, quizá Pakistán, etc.
Es lo habitual en las guerras.



quinciri dijo:


> *EXTRAORDINARIA ENTREVISTA A CÉSAR VIDAL SOBRE EL CONFLICTO RUSO-UCRANIANO *
> 
> Creo que es un buen resumen de la situación.
> Quiero decir que la cosa podría ser mas exhaustiva, per 49 minutos dan para lo que dan.



Gracias, lo cito para escucharlo más de tarde (a x1.5 o x1.75) y ahorrar tiempo.


----------



## Gotthard (20 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Experto militar estadounidense: los rusos lanzaron una operación en Ucrania “con una mano atada a la espalda
> 
> El analista militar estadounidense, ex inspector de armas de la ONU, experto Scott Ritter, que ha estudiado las tácticas y la estrategia de las tropas soviéticas y rusas durante décadas, expresó su opinión sobre la operación militar especial rusa en Ucrania en Patreon (EE. UU.). *
> 
> ...



El ataque ruso tipico es con previo machaque de coheteria, como fue la 2ª Guerra de Chechenia, que rodearon el pais y la aviacion estrategica no dejo piedra sobre piedra tras soltar mas de


Mabuse dijo:


> ¿Variaciones de emjambres?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoy se hacen virguerias con ese tipo de robots... de hecho yo pienso que el futuro no van a ser grandes robots antropoides como los que estan haciendo en Honda, se haran robots-colmena fabricados en serie con miles o decenas de miles de nanorobots del tamaño de un escarabajo que se combinaran y engancharan entre ellos para adoptar la forma mas conveniente a la mision que tengan encomendada. 

La fisica funciona de forma muy diferente en funcion de la escala, y a menor escala, mayores eficiencias mecanicas, por eso es 100 veces mas resistente a traccion y presion una fibra de kevlar que enmaza varios miles de hilos, que una de nylon que solo enmaza unos cientos. En esto la observacion de los insectos es primordial.


----------



## Harman (20 Mar 2022)

Helicópteros de ataque Mi-24 de la aviación del ejército ruso sobre la ciudad de Tokmak, región de Zaporozhye. 20 de marzo de 2022.

t.me/boris_rozhin/34644

_Videos en el enlace_


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Con pinzas:
> 
> _Tropas avistadas en dirección a Brest"
> 
> _



Soy un lego en esto. Entiendo que los ucros desplazaron sus últimas reservas a Nikolaev y Kiev.
Si los ruskis entran por ahí, qué les queda a los ucros para oponer una resistencia eficaz?


----------



## John Orfidahl (20 Mar 2022)

Se van a aprender muchas cosas de esta guerra. Una de ellas es que destruir una ciudad entera no te permite conquistarla por mucho tiempo, por lo pronto es solo una rabieta de niño pequeño que pincha la pelota porque pierde.


----------



## IgFarben (20 Mar 2022)

John Orfidahl dijo:


> Se van a aprender muchas cosas de esta guerra. Una de ellas es que destruir una ciudad entera no te permite conquistarla, por lo pronto es solo una rabieta de niño pequeño que pincha la pelota porque pierde.



Aprender? Eso ha pasado en la historia humana cientos de veces, no es nuevo. Ejemplo mas claro, Stalingrado. Nos pensamos que la historia empezó ayer.


----------



## MiguelLacano (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (20 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



El grupo Vanguard es un negocio de inversiones curioso y singular. Su fundador abogaba por una imposición de leyes más duras y estrictas sobre las finanzas.


----------



## paconan (20 Mar 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> No nos dejemos engañar por las cifras de PIB nominales en dólares, para comparar la capacidad productiva de los países es mucho más revelador el PIB PPA a paridad de poder adquisitivo, que traduce los niveles de precios de los tipos de cambio corregidos por la capacidad de compra de cada moneda.
> 
> Rusia está en la posición 5 del mundo en PIB PPA, con casi 4,5 billones de $ ppa.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk



Hay mucha desigualdad, muchas diferencias entre regiones















List of federal subjects of Russia by GDP per capita - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Mar 2022)

Otro vídeo, de canal chino…


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (20 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Lo triste es que cuando la Guerra termine los refugiados ukros no podran volver a su pais , porque Ucrania no sera Ucrania , sino Rusia
> y Rusia no dara a esos extranjeros ni la residencia ni la ciudadania . Los ukros en el exilio se convertiran en apatridas




Esa será la única esperanza que tendrán millones de neverfukistas en Hispanistán, tratar de explotar la descomunal burbuja sexual con miles de ucranianas.


----------



## ProfeInsti (20 Mar 2022)

El presidente de Ucrania Zelenski, afirmó este domingo que está preparado para negociar con su homólogo ruso, Vladímir Putin, para poner fin a la guerra, pero *descartó reconocer la independencia del Donbás y la soberanía rusa sobre Crimea*. 
En una entrevista con la CNN, el mandatario afirmó tajante que no asumirá "ningún compromiso que afecte a la integridad territorial y a la soberanía" de Ucrania.


----------



## capitán almeida (20 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> El presidente de Ucrania Zelenski, afirmó este domingo que está preparado para negociar con su homólogo ruso, Vladímir Putin, para poner fin a la guerra, pero *descartó reconocer la independencia del Donbás y la soberanía rusa sobre Crimea*.
> En una entrevista con la CNN, el mandatario afirmó tajante que no asumirá "ningún compromiso que afecte a la integridad territorial y a la soberanía" de Ucrania.



Pues vale machote


----------



## CEMENTITOS (20 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Con Rusia no van a poder. Los anglos no pueden doblegar a esta gente. Nunca podrán.



Tampoco lo están intentando.
El objetivo es la Federación Europea que se encuentra en estado embrionario. 
Es literalmente un aborto.


----------



## Mabuse (20 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> El ataque ruso tipico es con previo machaque de coheteria, como fue la 2ª Guerra de Chechenia, que rodearon el pais y la aviacion estrategica no dejo piedra sobre piedra tras soltar mas de
> 
> Hoy se hacen virguerias con ese tipo de robots... de hecho yo pienso que el futuro no van a ser grandes robots antropoides como los que estan haciendo en Honda, se haran robots-colmena fabricados en serie con miles o decenas de miles de nanorobots del tamaño de un escarabajo que se combinaran y engancharan entre ellos para adoptar la forma mas conveniente a la mision que tengan encomendada.
> 
> La fisica funciona de forma muy diferente en funcion de la escala, y a menor escala, mayores eficiencias mecanicas, por eso es 100 veces mas resistente a traccion y presion una fibra de kevlar que enmaza varios miles de hilos, que una de nylon que solo enmaza unos cientos. En esto la observacion de los insectos es primordial.



La función principal de un robot antropomórfico es la de construir cosas a la escala humana. Sólo con tener la forma y limitaciones de un humano se ahorran millones de instrucciones dedicadas a escalar la construcción a proporciones humanas. La secundaria es ponerle tetas de silicona y hacer compañía a los astronautas en misiones largas.


----------



## filets (20 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Esa será la única esperanza que tendrán millones de neverfukistas en Hispanistán, tratar de explotar la descomunal burbuja sexual con miles de ucranianas.



Todas las ukras potables se las han quedado los polacos
Al resto de Europa nos mandan la morralla inservible
Los nuncafollistas polacos son los ganadores de la guerra


----------



## tomasjos (20 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Llevamos ya 20 dias de conflicto .Y las tropas rusas " solo " han conquistado ( ocupado ) un misero Oblast ( el de Kerson ) ni siquiera han conseguido liberar del todo las republicas de Donetsk y Luganks . Jarkov , Mariupol , Nikolayev , Kiev ...no se rinden . Los rusos toman aldeas
> pero ciudades muy pocas . Encima los atauqes y emboscadas son constantes . Sus generales caen como moscas
> WTF . Se esta convirtiendo Ucrania en el Viet Nam de los rusos ? Todo lo contrario .
> El objetivo # 1 de Putin es la anexion de todo el territorio ucraniano ( los 603 mil Km2 ) . El clapham pensaba que a Rusia le bastaba solo el Este y con esfuerzo el Este y el Sur pero que no avanzaria mas alla del meridiano 28E ...ERROR . El Zar lo quiere todo
> ...



Eso no ocurrirá, aunque solo sea porque algo así obliga a China e India a ponerse en contra de Rusia. Habra un estado ucraniano al oeste de la frontera de Zithomir y Kiev, y si, será ferozmente antirruso y siempre pretenderá recuperar los territorios perdidos al este, pero eso se quedará así, y con la retirada de Rusia de Occidente y su giro hacia el Pacífico y Asia, la Ucrania Occidental y Polonia serán la nueva frontera de la UE.


----------



## ProfeInsti (20 Mar 2022)

* 900* civiles muertos y *1.459 han resultado heridos* . desde el comienzo de la invasión según Naciones Unidas


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

En las batallas por la liberación de Mariupol de los nazis ucranianos, murió el subcomandante de la Flota del Mar Negro, Andrei Paly.





DEP


----------



## @Durruty (20 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Gran labor informativa y de rebote humanitaria la de este señor. De esta le quitan definitivamente el pasaporte inglés. Ya a la primera vez que volvió de Ucrania lo tuvieron detenido e incomunicado unos días.



Ya hay videos de prensa rusa en Mariupol rulando en Telegran

Las imágenes son apocalipticas...

Hay muchísimos cadáveres por las calles, civiles como zombis rebuscando en los contenedores y guisando en latas con fuegos en los parques y en las aceras

Miradas de autenticos poseidos

Muchísima destruccion...

Es como una película del fin del mundo!!


----------



## bigmaller (20 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Ese grano va camino de nuevos pagadores; China, La India, quizá Pakistán, etc.
> Es lo habitual en las guerras.
> 
> 
> ...



Como me jode darle la razon a este pedazo de pedante.


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

Misil Tochka-U derribado


----------



## ProfeInsti (20 Mar 2022)

El ataque de un tanque ruso contra una residencia de ancianos deja 56 muertos, según Ucrania.


----------



## Octubrista (20 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> El ataque ruso tipico es con previo machaque de coheteria, como fue la 2ª Guerra de Chechenia, que rodearon el pais y la aviacion estrategica no dejo piedra sobre piedra tras soltar mas de
> 
> Hoy se hacen virguerias con ese tipo de robots... de hecho yo pienso que el futuro no van a ser grandes robots antropoides como los que estan haciendo en Honda, se haran robots-colmena fabricados en serie con miles o decenas de miles de nanorobots del tamaño de un escarabajo que se combinaran y engancharan entre ellos para adoptar la forma mas conveniente a la mision que tengan encomendada.
> 
> La fisica funciona de forma muy diferente en funcion de la escala, y a menor escala, mayores eficiencias mecanicas, por eso es 100 veces mas resistente a traccion y presion una fibra de kevlar que enmaza varios miles de hilos, que una de nylon que solo enmaza unos cientos. En esto la observacion de los insectos es primordial.



Lo que nos depara el futuro con enjambres de robots, drones militares, va a ser sorprendente, y terrible:


----------



## Harman (20 Mar 2022)

Cadáveres abandonados de soldados ucranianos en Stepnoye.

t.me/boris_rozhin/34653

_Foto en el enlace_


----------



## paconan (20 Mar 2022)

Que le pregunte a un tal Gerhard Schröder ...

Alemania corteja a Qatar y Emiratos Árabes Unidos en busca de alternativas al gas ruso 

Robert Habeck es el último líder europeo en ir de compras al Golfo, buscando soluciones rápidas a la escasez causada por las sanciones contra Rusia.

El ministro de Economía de Alemania , Robert Habeck, aterrizó en Qatar el sábado, en busca de nuevas formas de satisfacer las necesidades energéticas de su país a la luz de las sanciones a Rusia por su invasión de Ucrania. 

Habeck estaba visitando Qatar en la parte posterior de otro viaje a Noruega , y planea discutir futuros suministros de gas natural licuado (GNL) del estado del golfo rico en recursos. 

Tras su visita a Doha, el ministro seguirá los pasos de Boris Johnson hasta los Emiratos Árabes Unidos, que se posicionan como principales productores de hidrógeno verde. 

Alemania ha sentido particularmente el efecto de las amplias sanciones de Europa contra Rusia, y se vio obligada a detener el desarrollo del oleoducto Nord Stream 2, que habría profundizado la dependencia energética de Europa de Rusia en el futuro previsible. 

Debido al enfoque de Alemania en el gas por tubería, el cambio a las importaciones de GNL de países como Qatar y los Emiratos Árabes Unidos tendría que ser gradual, para permitir las mejoras de infraestructura necesarias. 

En comentarios a principios de esta semana durante una entrevista con la radio _Deutschlandfunk_ , Habeck dijo que Alemania era "estúpida" al dejarse depender de Rusia para aproximadamente la mitad de sus suministros de gas.

El ministro prometió que en el futuro las fuentes individuales deben limitarse a proveer entre el 10 y el 20% de las necesidades energéticas del país. 

Sin embargo, en una entrevista posterior con Frankfurter Allgemeine Sonntagszeitung esa semana, defendió hacer acuerdos energéticos con países con antecedentes “problemáticos” de derechos humanos, comparándolos favorablemente con la posición actual de Rusia. 

La economía rusa depende en gran medida de las exportaciones de energía para la estabilidad, lo que representa entre el 50 y el 60 por ciento del Producto Nacional Bruto. 









Germany courts Qatar, UAE for alternatives to Russian gas


Robert Habeck is the latest European leader to go shopping in the Gulf, seeking quick solutions to shortages caused by sanctions against Russia.




english.alaraby.co.uk


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (20 Mar 2022)

filets dijo:


> Todas las ukras potables se las han quedado los polacos
> Al resto de Europa nos mandan la morralla inservible
> Los nuncafollistas polacos son los ganadores de la guerra




Tiene razón, posiblemente se quedarán allí. También es cierto que algunas busquen el buen tiempo y traten de emigrar a España o Portugal.

Por otro lado el neverfukismo en Polonia y los países del este de Europa es completamente marginal entre la gente joven, algo muy raro tienes que tener para alcanzar el neverfukismo extremo que impera aquí y en menor medida en otros países del sur de Eurabia como Italia, Grecia o Portugal. La prueba es que en esos países casi no hay prostitución porque no hay burbuja sexual. Hace poco escuché que en Ex-paña hay unas 350000 putas (no se me ha ido ningún cero), dicen que esto son tantas como las que hay en toda Eurabia occidental junta.


----------



## Mabuse (20 Mar 2022)

@Durruty dijo:


> Ya hay videos de prensa rusa en Mariupol rulando en Telegran
> 
> Las imágenes son apocalipticas...
> 
> ...



Lamentablemente esto es normal en las guerras. No normal como el pacovolcán, normal porque siempre ocurre. Y dura años, ahí tiene los tipos y gentes de "El ladrón de bicicletas".


----------



## vladimirovich (20 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Tiene razón, posiblemente se quedarán allí. También es cierto que algunas busquen el buen tiempo y traten de emigrar a España o Portugal.
> 
> Por otro lado el neverfukismo en Polonia y los países del este de Europa es completamente marginal entre la gente joven, algo muy raro tienes que tener para alcanzar el neverfukismo extremo que impera aquí y en menor medida en otros países del sur de Eurabia como Italia, Grecia o Portugal. La prueba es que en esos países casi no hay prostitución porque no hay burbuja sexual. Hace poco escuché que en Ex-paña hay unas 350000 putas (no se me ha ido ningún cero), dicen que esto son tantas como las que hay en toda Eurabia occidental junta.



Que no hay prostitución?, querrás decir que es raro la que no es puta a tiempo parcial o completo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

La empresa de televisión georgiana Mtavari Arkhi afirma que tres soldados georgianos que lucharon en las filas del ejército ucraniano fueron asesinados en Ucrania.

En particular, según la televisión, fueron asesinados Bakhva Chikobava, Gia Beriashvili y David Ratiani.

"Todos los veteranos de guerra de Georgia y los ex militares de las Fuerzas Armadas del país se han inscrito en el Batallón Azov de Ucrania en los últimos años", informa la compañía de televisión.

Se informa que Chikobava murió en Mariupol y los otros dos en la ciudad de Irpin.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (20 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Que no hay prostitución?, querrás decir que es raro la que no es puta a tiempo parcial o completo.




Creo que se me entiende, hablo putas de las que le pagas 50€ por media hora o así, no de las otras a tiempo completo.

En esos países apenas hay prostitución de la anteriormente referida porque no hay burbuja sexual.


----------



## willbeend (20 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Dichos planes de defensa se encontraron en los lugares de "Azov"..



Parece una hamburguesa... esa "tecnica" no viene de los mercenarios de la OTAN en Siria?


----------



## Remequilox (20 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Soy un lego en esto. Entiendo que los ucros desplazaron sus últimas reservas a Nikolaev y Kiev.
> Si los ruskis entran por ahí, qué les queda a los ucros para oponer una resistencia eficaz?



Piensa en juego posicional de ajedrez.
Rusia tiene un peón en avanzada, amenazante pero sin cobertura (Kaliningrado).
Hace un ataque con alfiles hacia Kiev (Operación V, desde Belarus-Chernobil y Rusia-Chernígov).
Puede haber respuesta ucraniana u otánica. Ya sea comiéndose el peón de Kaliningrado, ya sea un ataque Otan-Polonia hacia en sur de Belarus (contingente de interposición), ya sea un contraataque de guadaña ucraniano con el contingente de Lvov (liberar Kiev cortando por la espalda el operativo V)
Movimiento defensivo-ofensivo: mueves un caballo hacia Brest. Das cobertura a tu peón Kaliningrado, tapas la hipotética primera incursión hacia Belarus, congelas en el espacio el contingente ucraniano de Lvov (si se van al este, a reforzar Kiev, o atacar la cabeza de puente de Jerson, Galitzia queda totalmente desprotegida y la invasión es un paseo.

El ejército ucraniano, desde la misma mañana del 24 de febrero, carece de capacidad de maniobra de bloques efectiva. Está totalmente incapacitado para realizar nada que se parezca a una contraofensiva. Lo más que pueden hacer, según zona, son efectivos contragolpes locales (resistencia dinámica, pero solo con intención defensiva).


----------



## Mabuse (20 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> - BuzzFeed News
> - Consorcio Internacional de Periodistas de Investigación (ICIJ)
> - Proyecto de Denuncia de la Corrupción y el Crimen Organizado (OCCRP)
> - The Daily Telegraph
> ...



Melafo, con desprecio y furia comunista, pero melafo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Piensa en juego posicional de ajedrez.
> Rusia tiene un peón en avanzada, amenazante pero sin cobertura (Kaliningrado).
> Hace un ataque con alfiles hacia Kiev (Operación V, desde Belarus-Chernobil y Rusia-Chernígov).
> Puede haber respuesta ucraniana u otánica. Ya sea comiéndose el peón de Kaliningrado, ya sea un ataque Otan-Polonia hacia en sur de Belarus (contingente de interposición), ya sea un contraataque de guadaña ucraniano con el contingente de Lvov (liberar Kiev cortando por la espalda el operativo V)
> ...



Muchas gracias!


----------



## Mabuse (20 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La guerra restará 1,4 puntos al PIB de Europa y sumará 2 puntos a la inflación según la OCDE
> 
> 
> La OCDE realiza una primera estimación del impacto del conflicto. Considera que la recuperación no está en peligro aunque será más lenta. El impacto se canalizará principalmente por la subida de precios
> ...



Sobra la coma en el PIB y falta un cero en la inflación.


----------



## bigmaller (20 Mar 2022)

Lo que pasa es que cuando estaba en españa le encantaba que la piel de toro fuera "uniforme".... Y una vez llego a decir que el euskera no tenia una palabra para definir arbol... . Es un gilipollas porque llegar a decir eso sin tenerlo atado y bien atado.... Pues es ser un subnormal. 

Pero subnormales hay en todas partes y bandos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

Según informan canales rusos, un oficial ucraniano con rango de Mayor, subjefe 1er Batallón Mecanizado de la 14ª Brigada Mecanizada del Ejército ucraniano, ha depuesto las armas ante las fuerzas rusas.

Según las mismas fuentes, una “gran cantidad” de militares ucranianos (incluidos oficiales) también de la 14ª Brigada Mecanizada se están rindiendo en el poblado de Kopylov, ubicado cerca de la carretera Kiev-Zhytomyr.

▫@ENTRE_GUERRAS▫


----------



## crocodile (20 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Zelensky: Estoy listo para negociar con Putin, pero si falla, la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania conducirá al tercer mundo.*



Chulito el payaso , eso lo que le ordenan los psicópatas yankees.


----------



## piru (20 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Yo hasta hace poco pensaba que lo de las 300 KIA´s diarias rusas era una exageración, una locura, pero tras los últimos vídeos e imágenes cada vez pienso más que puede ser real como la vida misma. Como esto se prolongue van a tener que abrir centros de reclutamiento en Vladivostock o en Rhodesia.



Los ukras matando prisioneros


----------



## rejon (20 Mar 2022)

Vamos a ver y hay que repetirlo hasta la saciedad. Las opiniones no cuentan. Cuentan los hechos. 

Un país democrático y soberano ha sido invadido por otro. Esa es la realidad. Y todos los días están bombardeando sus ciudades e infraestructuras. Ucrania no había invadido Rusia. 

Ucrania no había menoscabado la independencia ni la soberanía rusa. Hasta ahí son todo hechos y no opiniones. Opiniones, las que puedan tener las dos partes. 

Pero no olvideis en Rusia opinar en contra de la opinión de Putin son 15 años de cárcel (Y en algunos casos polonio radioactivo). 

Aquí, algunos defensores de Putin pueden justificar sus matanzas impunemente. 

En cuanto a opiniones, esa es la principal diferencia.


----------



## apocalippsis (20 Mar 2022)

Ya se pueden rodear de barquitos de la otan con semejante "alimaña" que llevan a bordo los rusos,


----------



## bigmaller (20 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Vamos a ver y hay que repetirlo hasta la saciedad. Las opiniones no cuentan. Cuentan los hechos.
> 
> Un país democrático y soberano ha sido invadido por otro. Esa es la realidad. Y todos los días están bombardeando sus ciudades e infraestructuras. Ucrania no había invadido Rusia.
> 
> ...



Ukrania no es ni soberana ni demcratica. Y nunca lo ha sido. 

A partir de ahi..... Todo sobra.


----------



## Bartleby (20 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Que le pregunte a un tal Gerhard Schröder ...
> 
> Alemania corteja a Qatar y Emiratos Árabes Unidos en busca de alternativas al gas ruso
> 
> ...




Bien por Alemania. Hay que evitar por todos los medios comprar gas a países con regímenes tiránicos presididos por un dictador como es Rusia. Si se puede negociar con países que respeten los derechos humanos como Emiratos o Qatar mucho mejor.


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

Sesión informativa de Igor Konashenkov, representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, a partir de las 19.00 horas del 20 de marzo de 2022

▪ *Unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas completan la derrota del batallón nacionalista "Donbass".* Durante el día, avanzaron 12 kilómetros llegando a la línea NIKOLSKOE y en cooperación con las unidades de la República Popular de Donetsk bloquearon el asentamiento de SWEET desde tres lados.

Fueron eliminados hasta 60 militantes, dos tanques, tres vehículos de combate de infantería, seis piezas de artillería de campaña y morteros nacionalistas.

Actualmente, están luchando con los restos de militantes y unidades de la brigada mecanizada 54 de las tropas ucranianas para capturar los asentamientos de SWEET, NOVOUKRAINKA y SHAKHTERSKOE.

▪ La agrupación de tropas de la República Popular de Donetsk continuó persiguiendo a las unidades en retirada de la 53ª brigada mecanizada de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas, desarrollando una ofensiva en dirección al asentamiento NOVOMIKHAILOVKA.

Se eliminaron hasta 20 unidades, 1 tanque, 1 vehículo de combate de infantería y 3 vehículos todo terreno.

▪ En la dirección de NOVOSELOVKA VTORAYA las unidades de la República de Donetsk penetraron en la defensa de la brigada aerotransportada 25 de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania y ahora luchan por la captura de los asentamientos de KAMIONKA y NOVOSELOVKA VTORAYA.

▪ Durante el día, la aviación operacional-táctica y del ejército golpeó 89 instalaciones militares de Ucrania. Entre ellos: cuatro puestos de mando, dos instalaciones de sistemas de lanzamiento múltiple de cohetes, nueve piezas de artillería, cinco depósitos de armas y municiones de cohetes y artillería, así como 65 lugares de acumulación de equipo militar.

Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron siete vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos en el aire.

▪ En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, se han destruido 214 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 1.483 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 150 lanzacohetes múltiples, 584 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros, así como 1.279 unidades de vehículos militares especiales .
#Rusia Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## rejon (20 Mar 2022)

La OTAN tiene que involucrarse más contra la invasión de Rusia. El genocidio y la limpieza étnica del dictador hijoPutin es inadmisible.


----------



## Impresionante (20 Mar 2022)

El payaso dirige el mundo

. Zelenski: Si fracasan las negociaciones con Putin, significaría la Tercera Guerra Mundial


----------



## paconan (20 Mar 2022)

Sin confirmar

ÚLTIMA HORA: Defensas antiaéreas masivas en Kiev en este momento. Busca posibles intentos de ataques aéreos.
@BILD


----------



## PutoNWO (20 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Chulito el payaso , eso lo que le ordenan los psicópatas yankees.



Que asco el puto gayer amenazando con las órdenes de Biden, kamala y CIA


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

Imagen de satélite de Mariupol fechada el 20/03/22. Los incendios son claramente visibles en el centro de la ciudad, aparentemente es en estas áreas dónde se están produciendo los principales combates.


----------



## Aurkitu (20 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Deberíamos hacer lo mismo en España.
> 
> Maleta y a una finca en Los Monegros debidamente acondicionada.



¿No era argentino tú? Fígaro, donde hay fregado, ahí estás, en el lado más cínico e hipócrita. En Siria con los rebana-cuellos, _luchadores por la libertad_. Te imaginaba un sionista de pro, por encima del atlantismo aunque a veces coincidan en sus intereses. No acabo de ver el interés directo de Israel en Ucrania, más allá de cumplir el deseo de algún resentido de destruir y hundir a Europa por algo de hace casi un siglo, y evitar la unión de un bloque euroasiático no atlantista junto a Rusia.


----------



## Mitsou (20 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Ukrania no es ni soberana ni demcratica. Y nunca lo ha sido.
> 
> A partir de ahi..... Todo sobra.



Vaya, justificando entonces todas las guerras de los yankees no?


----------



## Simo Hayha (20 Mar 2022)

El pueblo ucranio no tienen miedo del orcoinvasor

Animo Ucrania. A por esas ratas orcosarnosas!


----------



## clapham5 (20 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Eso no ocurrirá, aunque solo sea porque algo así obliga a China e India a ponerse en contra de Rusia. Habra un estado ucraniano al oeste de la frontera de Zithomir y Kiev, y si, será ferozmente antirruso y siempre pretenderá recuperar los territorios perdidos al este, pero eso se quedará así, y con la retirada de Rusia de Occidente y su giro hacia el Pacífico y Asia, la Ucrania Occidental y Polonia serán la nueva frontera de la UE.



NIET und NIET 
Eso pensaba el clapham . Pero el coste de esta Guerra ( via sanciones economicas ) y la humillacion sufrida por los atletas , musicos , cientificos , empresarios rusos es tan grande que lo minimo que puede hacer Putin es quedarse con toda Ucrania 
China invadio y se anexiono el Tibet obligando a su poblacion autoctona a exiliarse en India . De hecho el Dalai Lama vive en el exilio . No es ni ciudadano chino ni ciudadano indio . Un apatrida . India tiene un problema gordo con Cachemira . 
Un ( miniestado ) ucraniano sin salida al mar negro , sin centrales nucleares , sin el carbon del Donbass , sin gas ruso , sin industrias 
sin tierras fertiles del tamano de Rumania seria peor que Bosnia y nadie lo querria . Se convertiria en Somalia 
A menos de un mes de contienda y sin que Rusi haya hecho mucho ( no ha cortado el gas , ni la electricidad , ni ha bombardeado ciudades ) 
se ha ido casi la mitad de la poblacion de Kiev ( de 3.5 millones quedan apenas 2 millones ) quienes se quedan ? los rusos etnicos 
Kiev esta perdida . El objetivo no es destruir Kiev sino tomarla intacta . 
El clapham calcula que saldran de Ucrania 10 millones de refugiados , la inmensa mayoria ukronazis . El pais se quedara con 35 millones 
de los cuales mas de la mitad seran rusos etnicos o tendran algun vinculo con Rusia .


----------



## alnitak (20 Mar 2022)

kiev golpe dd estado 2014....


----------



## Yomateix (20 Mar 2022)

Como buen dictador que Zelensky también es, además de enviar civiles a combatir quieran o no, también estará aprovechando para otros....menesteres. Me ha recordado aquellos artículos (que hoy se tapan) donde decían que un rival tras cuestionarlo aparecía misteriosamente muerto por sobredosis, sanciones economicas para hundir a partidos políticos y todo aquel que lo cuestionase. No se que actividad tendrán exactamente los partidos de la oposición en tiempos de guerra, pero a saber a cuantos tilda de ser pro Rusos para sacarselos de encima.....y que no comience a encontrar "espias" entre sus miembros hasta que por miedo alguno de ellos hasta se disuelva. Esa respuesta difícil quien sabe si será un tiro a la cabeza como al político al que envió a las negociaciones con Rusia y del cual sin pruebas ni demostrar nada le pegó un tiro una vez detenido....cuanto habrá que tapar para pegarle un tiro a un aliado sin mostrar pruebas de ningún tipo y estando ya detenido.

«El presidente Zelenski ha firmado una serie de leyes en tiempos de guerra, incluyendo la que incorpora un decreto presidencial sobre la extensión de la ley marcial en Ucrania», ha hecho saber el Parlamento en un comunicado. El estado actual de ley marcial iba a expirar el 26 de marzo. *Horas antes, el presidente había anunciado la suspensión de la actividad de once partidos de la oposición mientras dure la ley marcial*, dada la escalada de la guerra y los vínculos de algunos de ellos con Rusia.

El líder ucraniano ha advertido de que "cualquier actividad encaminada a escindirse o colaborar" no tendrá éxito" y recibirá "*una respuesta difícil*"


----------



## mecaweto (20 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Vamos a ver y hay que repetirlo hasta la saciedad. Las opiniones no cuentan. Cuentan los hechos.
> 
> Un país democrático y soberano ha sido invadido por otro. Esa es la realidad. Y todos los días están bombardeando sus ciudades e infraestructuras. Ucrania no había invadido Rusia.
> 
> ...



Esa Ucrania que pintas es una ucronía.


----------



## Harman (20 Mar 2022)

Más imágenes del bombardeo de hoy contra un grupo de periodistas en Mariupol.

El fotógrafo de TASS Mikhail Tereshchenko me filmó durante el bombardeo y después de que saliéramos a la entrada de un edificio de 9 pisos inmediatamente después de que Azov atacara a los corresponsales.

t.me/boris_rozhin/34660


----------



## Seronoser (20 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> EL DOLAR ESTA COLAPSANDO
> 
> Desde Moscu , el corresponsal de Bloomberg , forero de burbuja , chef kosher y ex propietario de un chevy Clapham Perez Rosembloom
> nos informa de las ultimas noticias sobre el colapso del dolar yankee frente al rublo
> ...



El error es que los rusos no están comprando oro, están comprando BTC.


----------



## Seronoser (20 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Es una manera de quitarselo de encima. Las probabilidades de que palme son altas. De hecho hay momentos en los que pienso que a Zelensky le viene muy bien lo de Mariupol para quitarse de encima a los nazis. Independientemente de cualquier otro tema, son una amenaza para el régimen ucraniano. Rusia les está haciendo el trabajo sucio



Al revés, los nazis son los que sustentan a Zelensky, y los que han impedido que otras opiniones del ejército, más cercanas a Rusia, pudieran mediar.
Ahora Zelensky sigue rodeado de prorusos, que a la mínima, le darán pasaporte.
Y merecido


----------



## Impresionante (20 Mar 2022)

Occidente es muy dependiente del petróleo, el gas, los minerales, los metales y los fertilizantes rusos. Sputnik ha hablado con varios expertos para explorar los escenarios futuros que le esperan al mercado de materias primas teniendo en cuenta los amplios paquetes de sanciones que los países occidentales han impuesto contra Rusia.
Los expertos coinciden en que prescindir de las materias primas rusas *no será nada fácil* para los países occidentales porque ahora les tocará sustituirlas por otras que difícilmente encontrarán disponibles en las cantidades que necesitan en otros lugares.
Al ser el país más grande del mundo, Rusia es uno de los más ricos en materias primas. Durante años se ha posicionado como el mayor productor y exportador de gas natural del mundo y el segundo de petróleo. Varios expertos creen que si Moscú responde a Occidente con las mismas sanciones y deja de exportar energía, estallaría una crisis mundial.
Además de petróleo y gas, Rusia extrae carbón, hierro, apatita, sales de potasio, fosforitas, diamantes, cobre, oro, níquel y platino, aluminio, titanio y cromo. Todos estos elementos son importantes para la exportación. Además, es el primer productor mundial de diamantes; el segundo de cobalto, vanadio y platino; el tercero de oro, níquel y azufre; el cuarto de plata y fosfatos, y el quinto de mineral de hierro. Rusal es el líder entre las fundiciones de aluminio, Norilsk Nickel produce más níquel y paladio que cualquier otra empresa del mundo, y VSMPO-Avisma tiene el récord de titanio.

"El cese de las exportaciones de metal de Rusia es potencialmente un gran problema para todo el mundo. Las sanciones contra Rusal provocarán escasez de aluminio en EEUU y la UE e inflará los precios. Sustituir este metal ruso por el de China sería fatal para los productores estadounidenses y europeos que llevan muchos años intentando eliminar los productos chinos de sus mercados", explicó el experto industrial y economista Leonid Jazanov.

Agregó que el níquel, el cobalto, el platino y el paladio tampoco van bien, ya que las sanciones impuestas a Norilsk Nickel supondrán una auténtica conmoción porque no existe un sustituto cabal para esta empresa.

"La brasileña Vale no podrá satisfacer la demanda mundial de níquel y la japonesa Sumitomo tampoco podrá satisfacer todos sus pedidos de cobalto. Por no hablar de la demanda de platino y paladio. Como consecuencia, en EEUU y Europa se producirá un desplome de las entregas de acero inoxidable y la correspondiente caída de la producción de automóviles y productos petrolíferos", indicó Jazanov.
*¿Qué le queda a Occidente sin materias primas rusas?*
"En caso de abandono de los productos rusos, solo el mercado occidental del paladio, el titanio y el cromo se verá significativamente afectado", precisó el experto en minería y metalurgia Ígor Petrov a tiempo de recordar que Rusia tiene una cuota del 25%-35% del mercado mundial de estos productos, por lo que sustituirlos a corto plazo será extremadamente difícil.
Además, Rusia suministra paladio a EEUU, Japón, Alemania y otros países industrializados. El metal se utiliza como catalizador en el craqueo de petróleo y la síntesis orgánica, así como en la electrónica. Los principales consumidores de titanio ruso son Boeing, Airbus, Safran SA, Rolls-Royce y otros importantes fabricantes de aviones y motores.
En opinión del experto, Rusia tiene entre el 5% y el 10% del mercado mundial en lo que refiere a otros metales no ferrosos y por eso para las empresas occidentales la situación no será crítica, pero esto afectará a la producción rusa porque tendrá que redirigir los suministros de aluminio, níquel y cobre del mercado exterior al mercado nacional.

Mundo

Economía
Sputnik te explica procesos económicos complejos en palabras simples.
*¿Puede Occidente prescindir de las materias primas rusas?*
hace 3 horas





© Foto : Pixabay/analogicus
Síguenos en
Occidente es muy dependiente del petróleo, el gas, los minerales, los metales y los fertilizantes rusos. Sputnik ha hablado con varios expertos para explorar los escenarios futuros que le esperan al mercado de materias primas teniendo en cuenta los amplios paquetes de sanciones que los países occidentales han impuesto contra Rusia.
Los expertos coinciden en que prescindir de las materias primas rusas *no será nada fácil* para los países occidentales porque ahora les tocará sustituirlas por otras que difícilmente encontrarán disponibles en las cantidades que necesitan en otros lugares.
Al ser el país más grande del mundo, Rusia es uno de los más ricos en materias primas. Durante años se ha posicionado como el mayor productor y exportador de gas natural del mundo y el segundo de petróleo. Varios expertos creen que si Moscú responde a Occidente con las mismas sanciones y deja de exportar energía, estallaría una crisis mundial.
Además de petróleo y gas, Rusia extrae carbón, hierro, apatita, sales de potasio, fosforitas, diamantes, cobre, oro, níquel y platino, aluminio, titanio y cromo. Todos estos elementos son importantes para la exportación. Además, es el primer productor mundial de diamantes; el segundo de cobalto, vanadio y platino; el tercero de oro, níquel y azufre; el cuarto de plata y fosfatos, y el quinto de mineral de hierro. Rusal es el líder entre las fundiciones de aluminio, Norilsk Nickel produce más níquel y paladio que cualquier otra empresa del mundo, y VSMPO-Avisma tiene el récord de titanio.

"El cese de las exportaciones de metal de Rusia es potencialmente un gran problema para todo el mundo. Las sanciones contra Rusal provocarán escasez de aluminio en EEUU y la UE e inflará los precios. Sustituir este metal ruso por el de China sería fatal para los productores estadounidenses y europeos que llevan muchos años intentando eliminar los productos chinos de sus mercados", explicó el experto industrial y economista Leonid Jazanov.
Agregó que el níquel, el cobalto, el platino y el paladio tampoco van bien, ya que las sanciones impuestas a Norilsk Nickel supondrán una auténtica conmoción porque no existe un sustituto cabal para esta empresa.

Economía
Imposibles de reemplazar: los bienes rusos indispensables para Occidente
14 de marzo, 12:18 GMT
"La brasileña Vale no podrá satisfacer la demanda mundial de níquel y la japonesa Sumitomo tampoco podrá satisfacer todos sus pedidos de cobalto. Por no hablar de la demanda de platino y paladio. Como consecuencia, en EEUU y Europa se producirá un desplome de las entregas de acero inoxidable y la correspondiente caída de la producción de automóviles y productos petrolíferos", indicó Jazanov.
*¿Qué le queda a Occidente sin materias primas rusas?*
"En caso de abandono de los productos rusos, solo el mercado occidental del paladio, el titanio y el cromo se verá significativamente afectado", precisó el experto en minería y metalurgia Ígor Petrov a tiempo de recordar que Rusia tiene una cuota del 25%-35% del mercado mundial de estos productos, por lo que sustituirlos a corto plazo será extremadamente difícil.
Además, Rusia suministra paladio a EEUU, Japón, Alemania y otros países industrializados. El metal se utiliza como catalizador en el craqueo de petróleo y la síntesis orgánica, así como en la electrónica. Los principales consumidores de titanio ruso son Boeing, Airbus, Safran SA, Rolls-Royce y otros importantes fabricantes de aviones y motores.
En opinión del experto, Rusia tiene entre el 5% y el 10% del mercado mundial en lo que refiere a otros metales no ferrosos y por eso para las empresas occidentales la situación no será crítica, pero esto afectará a la producción rusa porque tendrá que redirigir los suministros de aluminio, níquel y cobre del mercado exterior al mercado nacional.

Economía
Las sanciones contra Rusia golpean el mercado internacional de materias primas
2 de marzo, 19:16 GMT
Canadá y EEUU producen su propio aluminio, mientras que China podría sustituir a Rusia en las importaciones de este metal. Además, el experto recordó que Canadá tiene grandes depósitos de níquel, pero Indonesia tiene las mayores reservas y que Rusia es el sexto productor mundial de cobre, mientras que Chile está a la cabeza con un amplio margen, ya que tiene una cuota del 35% del mercado mundial y puede aumentar fácilmente su producción.
"Existe una situación similar con ciertos tipos de materias primas utilizadas en la metalurgia, que Rusia siempre ha exportado a Europa. Por ejemplo, Bolivia podría sustituirlo en el suministro de wolframio. Luego habrá que pensar en cómo crear las instalaciones necesarias para procesar el material en suelo ruso", detalló Petrov.
Si bien los expertos difieren respecto a los metales rusos, todos coinciden al afirmar que *Europa no podrá prescindir de los fertilizantes minerales*, que en su mayoría se importan al mercado europeo desde Rusia y Bielorrusia. Su producción requiere gas natural, y a su precio actual incluso las pocas empresas que operan en Europa se arriesgan a la quiebra.

"Los que se mantengan a flote no podrán cubrir las necesidades y la capacidad de la UE para comprar fertilizantes a EEUU, Canadá, el norte de África y Oriente Medio se ve muy limitada. Lo mejor que se puede hacer es aumentar las importaciones de potasa y fosfato, aunque con mucha dificultad", sugirió Leonid Jazanov.
El experto advirtió que esto tendrá consecuencias en el rendimiento de las cosechas que disminuirán, lo que provocará la escasez de alimentos y una gran espiral de inflación. Mientras, los productores rusos desviarán los flujos de energía hacia China, India y América Latina, donde no se negarán a comprar los nuevos volúmenes.
"Estados Unidos compra fertilizantes de fósforo a Rusia. Es poco probable que puedan sustituirlos por sus propios productos, cuya calidad es mala", continuó el experto.
Recordó que en Rusia los fertilizantes fosforados se producen a partir de apatita y en EEUU a partir de fosforitas. Es por eso que el cambio a los fertilizantes fosforados afectará inevitablemente a la calidad de los productos agrícolas, perjudicando a los agricultores estadounidenses.


----------



## Seronoser (20 Mar 2022)

Por eso Zelensky no sabía ucraniano hasta hace un par de años.


----------



## Harman (20 Mar 2022)

Dirección de Ugledar.
La estepa ha sido tomada hoy. Sladkoye está bloqueada por tres lados. El enemigo se está retirando hacia Novomikhailovka y Konstantinovka.
Lo que hay en Vodyane no está claro. Tampoco hay confirmación del control de Ugledar. Continúan los combates por la captura de Shakhterskoye y Novoukrainska.
Al norte, los combates continúan en Marinka.
Obviamente, el enemigo intentará mantener la línea Novomikhailovka-Usphenovka, así como mantener la zona de Velyka Novoselka.
Los combates al sur de Marinka y Kurakhovo comenzarán pronto.

t.me/boris_rozhin/34665

_Mapa en el enlace_


----------



## Discordante (20 Mar 2022)

Mitsou dijo:


> Vaya, justificando entonces todas las guerras de los yankees no?



Es lo que tiene ser un infante intelectual. Un fanboy adolescente con posters de sus idolos. Tienes que defender posiciones realmente estupidas porque te toca vivir en una disonancia cognitiva continua.

Al final el hecho de saberse dañados y engañados intelectualmente les transforma en seres cerrados y amargados y en algunas ocasiones, si tienen aun mas ego que cerebro, en totalitarios puros.


----------



## coscorron (20 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Bien por Alemania. Hay que evitar por todos los medios comprar gas a países con regímenes tiránicos presididos por un dictador como es Rusia. Si se puede negociar con países que respeten los derechos humanos como Emiratos o Qatar mucho mejor.



Solamente hay un pequeño problema y es que el GNL es bastante más caro ...

El precio del gas que llega desde EEUU se paga un 40% más caro que el ruso

Ese 40 % es lo que ellos quieren que tu pagues de más en todo lo que dependa de la energía y eso es en todo. Mientras tanto en EEUU unos cuantos cabrones se estan llenando bien los bolsillos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

_Con pinzas, según fuentes ruskis habrían llegado a cercanías de Krivoy Rog._

Para ser honesto, la información de que el ejército ruso ya estaba en algún lugar cerca de Krivoy Rog nos pareció mero pánico de los medios ucranianos, incluso recogido por el alcalde Vikul que simplemente no teníamos prisa por refutar.

Pero ahora resultó que esto es cierto. De hecho son las columnas que "rompieron" y "capturaron" a Nikolaev Kim, pero simplemente continuaron su ofensiva en dirección norte.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



¡¡Pedazo de sartencita!!


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Llevamos ya 20 dias de conflicto .Y las tropas rusas " solo " han conquistado ( ocupado ) un misero Oblast ( el de Kerson ) ni siquiera han conseguido liberar del todo las republicas de Donetsk y Luganks . Jarkov , Mariupol , Nikolayev , Kiev ...no se rinden . Los rusos toman aldeas
> pero ciudades muy pocas . Encima los atauqes y emboscadas son constantes . Sus generales caen como moscas
> WTF . Se esta convirtiendo Ucrania en el Viet Nam de los rusos ? Todo lo contrario .
> El objetivo # 1 de Putin es la anexion de todo el territorio ucraniano ( los 603 mil Km2 ) . El clapham pensaba que a Rusia le bastaba solo el Este y con esfuerzo el Este y el Sur pero que no avanzaria mas alla del meridiano 28E ...ERROR . El Zar lo quiere todo
> ...



Limpieza étnica en plan amable. Problema: Ni Ucrania ni Rusia van "sobrados" de gente, es más, con las sanciones y el "previsible" estancamiento de la economía rusa en vías de una especie de nordcorea lo más probable es que Rusia también pierda en torno a 10 millones de habitantes en los próximos años. La población ucraniana la "devorará" Europa, que como Moloch necesita devorar jóvenes extranjeros para mantenerse.


----------



## geral (20 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Ukrania no es ni soberana ni demcratica. Y nunca lo ha sido.
> 
> A partir de ahi..... Todo sobra.



Interesante doctrina

Basta decir que un pais no es soberano (pocos o ninguno lo serían) para justificar atacarlo, destruirlo y colonizarlo. Es una postura muy interesante que nos llevaría a un mundo magnífico.

Putin, podría decir: "Ese pais de paletos conocido despectivamente como españa no es soberano ni una democracia" y estaría justificado que la atacase y destruyese con el aplauso de cuñaos y niños rata de todo tipo.

Igualmente, EEUU y China podrían hacer lo propio con cualquier pais.


----------



## Abrojo (20 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Estás realmente equivocado al respecto de esto.
> 
> Modi es un nacionalista hindú, parecido a Trump, pero en versión India. No se van a aliar más que con quien les convenga.
> 
> ...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## MiguelLacano (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Mar 2022)

geral dijo:


> Interesante doctrina
> 
> Basta decir que un pais no es soberano (pocos o ninguno lo serían) para justificar atacarlo, destruirlo y colonizarlo. Es una postura muy interesante que nos llevaría a un mundo magnífico.
> 
> ...



Es lo que hace la OTAN desde hace años…se lo recordaron el otro día los chinos…


----------



## Arraki (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Hubo un intento de manifestacion pro rusa en Kherson. Pero no llego a realizarse me parece, o por lo menos no encontre fotos y videos. Al parecer se corrio la voz demasiado rapido de que eran rusos que estaban trasladando de Crimea.
> 
> De hecho, esa fue la razon de las primeras manifestaciones, para deslegitimar la falsa manifestacion pro rusa, que aparentemente nunca llego a ocurrir
> 
> ...



Vaya por dios

Lo cierto es que me extrañaría mucho que nadie tuviera los cojones para manifestarse sabiendo que el praviy séctor va a venir a la noche para atarte a una farola, azotarte y dejarte que te mueras congelado. Y es que hasta que no se haga una limpieza en profundidad de toda esa escoria atafarolas yo no recomendaría a nadie salir a manifestarse que no fuera personas alienados con los atafarolas.

Porque ya sabemos que o te queman vivo o te atan a una farola para que te congeles. 

La libertad de expresión bajo los chicos de Zelensky


----------



## Discordante (20 Mar 2022)

geral dijo:


> Interesante doctrina
> 
> Basta decir que un pais no es soberano (pocos o ninguno lo serían) para justificar atacarlo, destruirlo y colonizarlo. Es una postura muy interesante que nos llevaría a un mundo magnífico.
> 
> ...



Claro es que no son las acciones las que estan mal. No es un criterio logico, intelectual, objetivo. Son las personas las que estan bien o mal.

Que una persona haga A esta bien. Que otra persona haga A esta mal. Se catalogan en funcion de filias/fobias personales. Si me cae bien A esta bien si me cae mal esta mal.

Infantil, lo se, pero asi es como piensa una proporcion nada desdeñable de la poblacion.

Otro pocos piensan en terminos puros y duros de capacidad. Si puedo hacerlo y salirme con la mia tengo razon. Estos son los psicopatas totalitarios que historicamente siempre son un % fijo de la poblacion pero ultimamente parece que se multiplican (igual simplemente es que internet te permite conocerlos a todos).


----------



## keylargof (20 Mar 2022)

Oye ya ha tomado Gostomel la unidad de paracas?


----------



## geral (20 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Es lo que hace la OTAN desde hace años…



Pero entonces, ¿estaría bien hecho, no?
La otan considera que no es soberano ni una democracia y puede atacarlo sin problemas ¿verdad?

Podría hacerlo cualquiera en España tambien ¿no?

Josu Ternera y Artapalo por ejemplo, tras considerar que españa no es soberana ni una democracia.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Mar 2022)

geral dijo:


> Pero entonces, ¿estaría bien hecho, no?
> La otan considera que no es soberano ni una democracia y puede atacarlo sin problemas ¿verdad?
> 
> Podría hacerlo cualquiera en España tambien ¿no?
> ...



Bueno, yo diría que viene desde Atapuerca. El que tiene poder y desea lo que tiene el otro termina usando la violencia…

Los indígenas americanos sufrieron algo parecido hace siglo de los europeos…y efectivamente había muchos aventureros del norte matando a todo lo que se movía junto a otros…


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

Resultado de los duros enfrentamientos y derrota ucra en Stepnoe.

Equipo ucraniano destruido:








Spoiler: +18


----------



## NEKRO (20 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Los ukras matando prisioneros



Coño si se ven bandas azules también.


----------



## Eneko Aritza (20 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> _Con pinzas, según fuentes ruskis habrían llegado a cercanías de Krivoy Rog._
> 
> Para ser honesto, la información de que el ejército ruso ya estaba en algún lugar cerca de Krivoy Rog nos pareció mero pánico de los medios ucranianos, incluso recogido por el alcalde Vikul que simplemente no teníamos prisa por refutar.
> 
> ...




Para verlo mejor


----------



## bigmaller (20 Mar 2022)

geral dijo:


> Interesante doctrina
> 
> Basta decir que un pais no es soberano (pocos o ninguno lo serían) para justificar atacarlo, destruirlo y colonizarlo. Es una postura muy interesante que nos llevaría a un mundo magnífico.
> 
> ...



No es una justificacion.


----------



## geral (20 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Bueno, yo diría que viene desde Atapuerca. El que tiene poder y desea lo que tiene el otro termina usando la violencia…
> 
> Los indígenas americanos sufrieron algo parecido hace siglo de los europeos…



Aclarado pues. Si Rusia, que es mas fuerte, bombardea españa, estercolero no soberano ni una democracia, le apunto a vd, a favor.


----------



## coscorron (20 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> _Con pinzas, según fuentes ruskis habrían llegado a cercanías de Krivoy Rog._
> 
> Para ser honesto, la información de que el ejército ruso ya estaba en algún lugar cerca de Krivoy Rog nos pareció mero pánico de los medios ucranianos, incluso recogido por el alcalde Vikul que simplemente no teníamos prisa por refutar.
> 
> ...



Krivoi Rog es un punto de comunicaciones importantísimo y si cae los ucros no van a poder suministrar ni reforzar a sus fuerzas al otro lado del Dnieper. Si pierden Krivoi Rog les quedan muy poquitas opciones de continuar la lucha salvo las propias ganas de luchar hasta el final que tengan. Cuando caiga Mariupol los rusos liberan fuerzas que seguramente dedicaran a cerrar el cruce del Dnieper por Dnipro. Además sería un sintoma de derrumbe en el frente porque ha sido todo muy rápido. Ayer Dnipro no estaba amenazado siquiera y se hablaba de contraataques en dirección a Kherson y hoy nos encontramos con que se combate a entre 10 y 40 km de Krivoy Rog. Veremos si lo ucros tienes refuerzos porque si los tienen este es un punto donde deberían emplearlos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Mar 2022)

geral dijo:


> Aclarado pues. Si Rusia, que es mas fuerte, bombardea españa, estercolero no soberano ni una democracia, le apunto a vd, a favor.



No…no me meta en sus aventuras…si es de los que ve bien matar indígenas es su problema…no el mío…


----------



## MiguelLacano (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

⚡Se reconoce oficialmente que las tropas rusas ya están cerca de Krivoy Rog. Según Alexander Vilkul, jefe de la administración militar de la ciudad, los combates en el área de la ciudad se libran a una distancia de 40 a 10 kilómetros de la ciudad. Según él, no hubo intentos de asaltar Krivoy Rog en grandes columnas, ni bombardeos.


----------



## rejon (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## geral (20 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No…no me meta en sus aventuras…si es de los que ve bien matar indígenas es su problema…no el mío…



¿indigenas?

¿Pero estas siguiendo el hilo?


----------



## mapachën (20 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Leía Sputnik probablemente antes de que tu supieses que existía, me he leído unos cuántos libros sobre la Rusia bajo su mandato, he atendido y analizado minuciosamente sus últimas intervenciones. La limpieza que habla que iban a realizar los ucras (han tenido tiempo de arrasar con el Donbass, 8 años concretamente) es la q él va a llevar a cabo, pero no sólo en Ucrania. Lo de sacar a los de Mariupol y mandarlos forzosamente a la *"URSS"* es el primer paso.
> 
> Estáis ante un nazi imperialista y no os dais puta cuenta.
> 
> ...



Cito tu mensaje para que no se pierda... Éste hijo de putin, efectivamente, es un nazi imperialista.

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Seronoser (20 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Cada vez que veo este video no puedo dejar de emocionarme y de darle las gracias a Dios por permitirme llegar a este país, tras conocer muchos otros durante varias décadas. 

Defendería con mi sangre la patria de mi hijo, no tengo ninguna duda. Y sin ser ruso.
Larga vida a Rusia!!!!!


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Mar 2022)

geral dijo:


> ¿indigenas?
> 
> ¿Pero estas siguiendo el hilo?



Claro que si…y creo que lo dejo claro…no invadir a nadie…bajo ninguna excusa…y eso incluye a la OTAN y a los rusos…


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

Después de la operación especial en Ucrania, surgirán "hechos desagradables" sobre Occidente, incluidas sus actividades biológico-militares.

Así lo afirmó el representante de la Federación Rusa ante la ONU, Vasily Nebenzya, en el aire del canal Rusia 1.

“Occidente es muy consciente de que con la continuación de las hostilidades, con el debilitamiento del potencial del ejército ucraniano, las posiciones de las autoridades de Kiev se están debilitando y quieren mantener estas posiciones por cualquier medio.

En segundo lugar, son muy conscientes de que si se logran los objetivos de la operación militar especial y cuando se logren, saldrán a la luz una gran cantidad de hechos desagradables, no solo sobre las actividades biológicas militares, sino muchas otras ”, dijo.


----------



## Harman (20 Mar 2022)

*Falso*: Vladimir Zelenski, hablando ante la Knesset israelí, afirmó que los misiles rusos dañaron Babi Yar.

*Verdad*: Hace un par de días, el presidente ucraniano buscó el apoyo de los congresistas estadounidenses y les mostró un vídeo en el que "probaba" los crímenes de guerra de Rusia. Encontramos en él ocho inserciones de vídeos falsos.

Esta vez, Volodymyr Zelenski pidió apoyo a Israel. Por cierto, la primera vez (el 10 de marzo) se lo negaron.

En un nuevo llamamiento, Zelensky dijo: "Pueblo de Israel, ¿habéis visto cómo los misiles rusos han alcanzado Babi Yar, donde están enterradas más de 100 mil víctimas del Holocausto?

Esto no es cierto, ya hemos dicho que el periodista israelí Ron Ben Yishai inspeccionó todo el monumento e informó de que el complejo no estaba dañado, no había ninguna destrucción allí.

El ejército ruso atacó la torre de televisión de Kiev con armas de alta precisión. El equipo de transmisión quedó inutilizado, pero no hubo daños en los edificios residenciales ni en las instalaciones cercanas, incluida Babiy Yar.
: Vladimir Zelenski, hablando ante la Knesset israelí, afirmó que los misiles rusos dañaron Babi Yar.

*Verdad*: Hace un par de días, el presidente ucraniano buscó el apoyo de los congresistas estadounidenses y les mostró un vídeo en el que "probaba" los crímenes de guerra de Rusia. Encontramos en él ocho inserciones de vídeos falsos.

Esta vez, Volodymyr Zelenski pidió apoyo a Israel. Por cierto, la primera vez (el 10 de marzo) se lo negaron.

En un nuevo llamamiento, Zelensky dijo: "Pueblo de Israel, ¿habéis visto cómo los misiles rusos han alcanzado Babi Yar, donde están enterradas más de 100 mil víctimas del Holocausto?

Esto no es cierto, ya hemos dicho que el periodista israelí Ron Ben Yishai inspeccionó todo el monumento e informó de que el complejo no estaba dañado, no había ninguna destrucción allí.

El ejército ruso atacó la torre de televisión de Kiev con armas de alta precisión. El equipo de transmisión quedó inutilizado, pero no hubo daños en los edificios residenciales ni en las instalaciones cercanas, incluida Babiy Yar.

t.me/surf_noise1/8892


----------



## Zhukov (20 Mar 2022)

*Tácticas de combate urbano:*

El grado de fortificación de las posiciones enemigas en la zona del asentamiento de Maryinka, cerca de Donetsk, se evidencia solo por un hecho: según un tanquista de la Milicia Popular de la RPD con el indicativo de llamada "Sokol", para destruir cada uno de los fortines y refugios de hormigón del enemigo hacen falta 50 proyectiles de tanque.

El gasto es enorme, pero es mejor gastar dinero que las vidas de nuestra gente

Max Fomin, un hermano periodista militar, también conocido como Vladlen Tatarsky, dice que el enemigo ocupa edificios de nueve pisos en Mariupol, usándolos como puntos de tiro, plataformas para observación y corrección del tiro de artillería.

Sí, es un problema. Se resuelve como nuestros abuelos lo resolvieron en la Segunda Guerra Mundial: fuego directo con tanques y cañones autopropulsados. Pero esto es si dejan que los tanques se acerquen, lo cual es todo un problema en algunos lugares: todo está batido por las armas del enemigo.

En Grozny, el problema de las posiciones fortificadas en edificios de 9 pisos fue resuelto con misiles Tochka-U OTR. Es lo que hizo El general Shamanov. En mi presencia, un día antes del avance de Basayev desde Grozny a finales de enero de 2000, los rascacielos de la Plaza Minutka fueron golpeados con "Tochka"". Y los nueve pisos se caían como un castillo de naipes. Ahora los "Tochka" han sido retirados del servicio, y probablemente es un derroche usar "Iskander" para cada edificio de nueve pisos. Luego no queda otra solución que la artillería.

En cualquier caso, cada elemento de "estiércol" y otros deben sacarse de una parte a otra. De lo contrario, no puedes pasar. Así, paso a paso, apretando la soga alrededor de la garganta del ukronazismo.


----------



## MiguelLacano (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ancient Warrior (20 Mar 2022)

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
Entraron a gostomel 

Creo que no soporta Telegram este foro


----------



## vladimirovich (20 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> _Con pinzas, según fuentes ruskis habrían llegado a cercanías de Krivoy Rog._
> 
> Para ser honesto, la información de que el ejército ruso ya estaba en algún lugar cerca de Krivoy Rog nos pareció mero pánico de los medios ucranianos, incluso recogido por el alcalde Vikul que simplemente no teníamos prisa por refutar.
> 
> ...



El plan Z es delirante...a Kviv Rog...esto ya es surrealista...más dispersión.


----------



## juanmanuel (20 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Llevamos ya 20 dias de conflicto .Y las tropas rusas " solo " han conquistado ( ocupado ) un misero Oblast ( el de Kerson ) ni siquiera han conseguido liberar del todo las republicas de Donetsk y Luganks . Jarkov , Mariupol , Nikolayev , Kiev ...no se rinden . Los rusos toman aldeas
> pero ciudades muy pocas . Encima los atauqes y emboscadas son constantes . Sus generales caen como moscas
> WTF . Se esta convirtiendo Ucrania en el Viet Nam de los rusos ? Todo lo contrario .
> El objetivo # 1 de Putin es la anexion de todo el territorio ucraniano ( los 603 mil Km2 ) . El clapham pensaba que a Rusia le bastaba solo el Este y con esfuerzo el Este y el Sur pero que no avanzaria mas alla del meridiano 28E ...ERROR . El Zar lo quiere todo
> ...



No creo que Rusia Anexione toda Ucrania. Tiene que quedar un estado remanente para hacerse cargo de todas la deudas del estado.
Si, es verdad que el avance lento es deliberado.
Las ventajass son obvias. Preservacion de los civiles. Preservacion de las tropas rusas. Darle tiempo a una parte de las tropas ucranianas a rendirse, para esto deben estar desmoralizados, sin municion, sin salida, y en constante retroceso. El material antiguo va siendo abandonado, lo que va a disminuir los costos de manutencion.
Evidentemente se esta transformando en un gigantesco ejercicio militar con fuego real que le va a dar a Rusia un numero enorme de tropas entrenadas y probadas en campo, contra un ejercito real, mucho mas que cualquier pais del mundo, incluidos los Estados Unidos.
La migracion masiva de ucranianos tiene varias implicancias.
Primero que al ser bien recibidos en occidente un par de millones nunca van a volver.
Segundo que la mayoria de los migrantes son jovenes (edad reproductiva), que van a generar un enorme costo demografico, sobre todo por la migracion de mujeres jovenes.
Tercero, una migracion interna invisible, por ahora, desde el centro de Ucrania hacia el occidente, sin salir de sus fronteras. Esto va a vaciar todavia mas las zonas sur y oriental, dejando la poblacion restante menor,
mas vieja y por ende mas manejable. Ademas de no ser demograficantre relevante. Los viejos no generan hijos y cuando se mueren no queda nada.
Cuantos pequeños pueblos y ciudades no estaran perdiendo la mayoria de sus jovenes, que nunca regresaran, aunque no salgan del territorio ucraniano.


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

Crónicas de "carne de cañón" para Ucrania Nº 1: mercenarios brasileños en las filas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania

Hace una semana, el equipo de Rybar y canales amigos comenzaron a rastrear sistemáticamente los movimientos de mercenarios extranjeros que van en busca de aventuras a Ucrania. Todas las publicaciones se publican en nuestro canal bajo la etiqueta #mercenarios. Pero como hay muchos mensajes, decidimos recopilar pequeños resúmenes temáticos por país. Esto hará que sea más fácil rastrear a los extranjeros.

Los medios brasileños hablaron de 15 brasileños que deseaban unirse a las filas de la Legión Internacional de Ucrania. El número total de ciudadanos brasileños que se unieron a las comunidades temáticas y expresaron públicamente su deseo de comenzar a luchar por Independiente, al final del 10 de marzo, llegó a medio millar de personas.

♦ En el propio Brasil se encontró una organización que reclutaba mercenarios y trataba de recaudar dinero para enviarlos a Polonia. Luego de que Tales from the favelas @favelasemus cubriera las actividades de su administradora, Irina Normi, quien difundió fakes sobre el ejército ruso, los fundadores de la organización sacaron a Normi de la transmisión y anunciaron que se ocuparían exclusivamente de temas humanitarios.

Esto no significa que el envío de mercenarios se detendrá: el formato en sí solo está cambiando. Ahora, bajo la apariencia de personal médico y trabajadores humanitarios, decenas de personas de todo el mundo continúan enviando a Ucrania que quieren unirse a la “Legión Internacional de Ucrania”.

♦ En cuanto a Brasil, la señora Normi, que se retiró, logró publicitar un nuevo destacamento de mercenarios, el Lobo de crin: los creadores prometen reclutar ex militares e ir a Ucrania. También hay fanáticos solteros que mendigan dinero para todo el país para llegar a Lviv, donde pueden firmar un contrato lucrativo.

♦ De los que ya lograron ir a la zona de guerra en Ucrania, logramos identificar ocho:

▪ Tres (Jefferson Kleidian, Andre Hack y Andre Kirvaitis) son ex soldados del ejército brasileño y soldados de la Legión Extranjera Francesa que llegaron a Ucrania desde Francia.

▪Tres más (Andre Rossi, Christopher Mitiel y J. Gomez) son personas sin experiencia militar que apenas tuvieron tiempo de recibir entrenamiento en el Centro Internacional para el Mantenimiento de la Paz y la Seguridad en el campo de entrenamiento de Yavoriv.

▪ Los dos restantes, Gabriel Santos y Landerson Paulinho, son ex militares que vinieron de Brasil y Portugal.

♦ El estado actual de los brasileños es el siguiente:

▪ Cinco (Rossi, Kleidian, Mitiel, Santos y Gómez) depusieron las armas y huyeron a Polonia inmediatamente después de la destrucción del centro en el campo de entrenamiento de Yavoriv. Ahora solo continúan publicando propaganda ucraniana en sus cuentas.

▪Tres (Hak, Kirvaitis y Paulinho), según ellos, se unieron al “escuadrón especial” y están participando en hostilidades cerca de Kiev. Su grupo supuestamente destruyó 2 vehículos blindados de transporte de personal rusos y 1 tanque durante una batalla de 20 horas, pero ninguno de los blogueros proporcionó pruebas. El trío está principalmente ocupado promocionando sus cuentas de Instagram y Tik-Tok.
#Brasil #digest #mercenarios #Ucrania
@rybar con @favelasemrus


----------



## chosnek (20 Mar 2022)

Hay una cosa que me resulta curiosa en esta guerra, y es el afán ukro de mostrar la cantidad de muertos, prisioneros y daños materiales sufridos por los rusos, pero en cambio no dan datos propios, y esto me hace recordar la guerra entre Armenia y Azerbaiyan, en la que los armenios mostraban las bajas del enemigo y parecía que éstos estaban perdiendo la guerra, cuando en realidad los azerbayanos les estaban apalizando.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (20 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ⚡Se reconoce oficialmente que las tropas rusas ya están cerca de Krivoy Rog. Según Alexander Vilkul, jefe de la administración militar de la ciudad, los combates en el área de la ciudad se libran a una distancia de 40 a 10 kilómetros de la ciudad. Según él, no hubo intentos de asaltar Krivoy Rog en grandes columnas, ni bombardeos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 991939



En Krivoy? Estais seguros??


----------



## Gotthard (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Zelinksy international productions presents: nationalisty in kherson.


----------



## geral (20 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Después de la operación especial en Ucrania, surgirán "hechos desagradables" sobre Occidente, incluidas sus actividades biológico-militares.
> 
> Así lo afirmó el representante de la Federación Rusa ante la ONU, Vasily Nebenzya, en el aire del canal Rusia 1.
> 
> ...



Este es el que dijo en la ONU que: “Yo no lo llamo guerra porque eso significa pérdida de todos los derechos. Nuestros objetivos son militares y no tocamos las infraestructuras civiles”. Solo hay que mirar Mariupol para evidenciar su morro y el desprecio a casi todo. Eso sí, tiene decenas de acolitos dispuestos a aplaudir cuando diga 2+2=45


----------



## kelden (20 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> *Stalin* un líder "decente"... la hostia bendita.
> Ahora me dirás que *Mao* también ha sido un gran líder.




Has leido los libros de Dune? Piensa en ellos como una especie de Leto Atreides II ....   El revulsivo que necesita la humanidad para mejorar y evolucionar ...


----------



## Gotthard (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Hubo un intento de manifestacion pro rusa en Kherson. Pero no llego a realizarse me parece, o por lo menos no encontre fotos y videos. Al parecer se corrio la voz demasiado rapido de que eran rusos que estaban trasladando de Crimea.
> 
> De hecho, esa fue la razon de las primeras manifestaciones, para deslegitimar la falsa manifestacion pro rusa, que aparentemente nunca llego a ocurrir
> 
> ...



Es cierto, los ucranianos tienen mas actores y mas preparados. Es lo que tiene tener media productora de television en el consejo de ministros.

Aunque lo de haber hecho limpieza etnica en la zona durante ocho años tambien ayuda.


----------



## clapham5 (20 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Vamos a ver y hay que repetirlo hasta la saciedad. Las opiniones no cuentan. Cuentan los hechos.
> 
> Un país democrático y soberano ha sido invadido por otro. Esa es la realidad. Y todos los días están bombardeando sus ciudades e infraestructuras. Ucrania no había invadido Rusia.
> 
> ...



Yugoslavia no habia invadido a EE UU cuando fue bombardeada en 1999 sin el aval delConsejo de Seguridad . Fue una Guerra Ilegal 
que provoco el descuartizamiento de un pais ( Yugoslavia ) . Fue ilegal . Pero ocurrio . 
Si EE UU puede invadir ilegalmente Yugoslavia por que Rusia no puede hacer lo mismo en Ucrania ? Es ilegal . Y que ? Segun la OTAN el descuartizamiento de Yugoslavia era necesario para liberar a Yugoslavia del tirano Milosevic 
Bueno ...segun El Kremilin el descuartizamiento de Ucrania es necesario para liberar a Ucrania de la tirania de los nazis 
En ausencia de ley nada es ilegal porque desde 1999 la Legalidad Internacional no existe


----------



## Seronoser (20 Mar 2022)

Veo que me envidias. Sobre todo viviendo en Catetoluña.
Lo entiendo.
Sé fuerte.
Un abrazo


----------



## Ancient Warrior (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## cryfar74 (20 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> _Con pinzas, según fuentes ruskis habrían llegado a cercanías de Krivoy Rog._
> 
> Para ser honesto, la información de que el ejército ruso ya estaba en algún lugar cerca de Krivoy Rog nos pareció mero pánico de los medios ucranianos, incluso recogido por el alcalde Vikul que simplemente no teníamos prisa por refutar.
> 
> ...



Si esto es cierto, Dnipro podría dejar de ser esencial, pues la misma ciudad quedaría dentro de un bolsa.


----------



## Fausto1880 (20 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



El futuro nos pertenece.


----------



## kelden (20 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Veamos (cita de tu enlace)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No te he dicho que los suyos funcionen. Te he dicho que "están no muy lejos de hacerlos funcionar". Ese artículo de la wiki es de 2016. Algo habrán mejorao desde entonces.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (20 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Vaya por dios
> 
> Lo cierto es que me extrañaría mucho que nadie tuviera los cojones para manifestarse sabiendo que el praviy séctor va a venir a la noche para atarte a una farola, azotarte y dejarte que te mueras congelado. Y es que hasta que no se haga una limpieza en profundidad de toda esa escoria atafarolas yo no recomendaría a nadie salir a manifestarse que no fuera personas alienados con los atafarolas.
> 
> ...




Que son saqueadores.


----------



## willbeend (20 Mar 2022)

Pues diria que el "soldado" sanitario que lleva el supuesto bebe, es el mismo que postearon por aqui ayer de un chico gay que tenia una foto con tacones y otra vestido de soldado sanitario.


----------



## amcxxl (20 Mar 2022)

La ruta de Crimea a Kherson. Los soldados de la Guardia Rusa lo recorren casi todos los días, escoltando suministros humanitarios a las ciudades de Ucrania. Puestos de control a lo largo de toda la longitud, alineados con equipos ucranianos en los bordes de las carreteras. Pero en cada puesto de control hay saludos amistosos. Esto significa que todo el camino está controlado por el ejército ruso. Y esto es lo que hace posible entregar todo lo necesario para la vida de las personas desde Crimea hasta los asentamientos ucranianos.


Imágenes épicas de Ucrania: los nazis incautaron equipos y prometieron exprimir todo a los rusos. Imágenes divertidas del TG ucraniano: los nazis de Azov (prohibido en la Federación Rusa) se apoderaron del sistema de defensa aérea Strela y amenazaron con exprimir todo a los rusos. Luego, la "Flecha" se ahogó en el río. Los nazis intentaron conseguirlo con un tractor. En la final, fueron golpeados por tropas rusas: los tractores fueron quemados. Final feliz


Despues del Toyotafato, llega el Banderafato:

 Banderomobil" en las calles de la ciudad de Nikolaev


----------



## ProfeInsti (20 Mar 2022)

* Zelenski No reconoce la independencia del Donbás ni Crimea.
* Rusia lanza por 1 vez un misil hipersónico en Ivano-Frankivsk.
* Las tropas rusas llegan al centro de Mariupol
* Zelenski dice que han muerto 14.000 soldados rusos.
* Turquía trabaja para lograr una reunión entre Putin y Zelenski.
* 420 minas están a la deriva por el Mar Negro.
* 900 civiles muertos según Naciones Unidas.
* Putin centra sus ataques en Jarkov y Mariúpol.
* El ataque de un tanque ruso contra una residencia de ancianos deja 56 muertos, según Ucrania.
* Rusia no ha cortado el gas, ni la electricidad, ni el agua en Ucrania.


----------



## arriondas (20 Mar 2022)

Y mañana serán los camioneros, los pescadores, los agricultores, o los hinchas del Betis. A los que las cucarachas de la prensa pongan la etiqueta de malos oficiales.

Como la gente es gregaria y muchos de ellos simplemente ovejas, pues lo comprarán y pista. Y que siga girando la rueda, mientras les esquilman.


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

*Tanques rusos T-72B3 están siendo transferidos desde Melitopol, dirección este de Donetsk y Mariupol*


----------



## pemebe (20 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Estados Unidos "debe desbaratar el nuevo eje petrolero China-Rusia-Arabia Saudí" ya que están en juego los precios de la gasolina y el papel internacional del dólar - escribe el Dallas Morning News.
> 
> La aparición del nuevo eje petrolero, según el documento, tiene una importancia estratégica. Afectará a la geopolítica, al sistema financiero mundial y al medio ambiente, informó el periódico.
> 
> ...



Es un articulo de opinión (siempre mejor los originales): 









The U.S. must bust up the new China-Russia-Saudi Axis of Oil


The world’s economy still runs on oil. It provides a third of all global energy and fuels over 90% of transportation. Cheap energy drives economic growth...



www.dallasnews.com





*Estados Unidos debe desbaratar el nuevo eje petrolero China-Rusia-Saudí
Los precios de la gasolina y el papel internacional del dólar están en juego.

La economía mundial sigue funcionando con petróleo. Proporciona un tercio de toda la energía mundial y alimenta más del 90% del transporte.* La energía barata impulsa el crecimiento económico, mientras que el aumento de los precios del petróleo actúa como un impuesto regresivo sobre todo y todos.

Las guerras y las elecciones se siguen librando por los campos de petróleo y los gasoductos. Por consiguiente, la aparición de un nuevo eje petrolero es estratégicamente importante. Afectará a la geopolítica, al sistema financiero mundial y al medio ambiente.

China es el mayor importador de petróleo del mundo y va camino de convertirse en la mayor economía del mundo. *A pesar de haber construido más centrales eléctricas de carbón que el resto del mundo junto en 2020, el consumo de petróleo de China sigue creciendo*.

Por otro lado, Rusia y Arabia Saudí son los dos mayores exportadores de petróleo del mundo. Son los mayores proveedores de China, y ambos planean aumentar sus exportaciones de petróleo. El eje energético que ha surgido entre Pekín, Moscú y Riad se basa en sólidos intereses económicos y ha empezado a desarrollar un componente político.

En 2014, *Occidente impuso castigos económicos a Rusia por la anexión de Crimea. Un resultado muy previsible fue el aumento drástico de la cooperación económica chino-rusa, especialmente en las exportaciones de energía. El gasoducto Poder de Siberia, que entró en funcionamiento en 2019, transporta ahora unos 38.000 millones de pies cúbicos de gas ruso a China cada año.*

En los Juegos Olímpicos de Invierno de este año, los presidentes *Vladimir Putin y Xi Jinping anunciaron que las exportaciones de gas ruso a China aumentarían pronto un 25%, mientras que las de petróleo lo harían en un 12,5%.

Putin y Xi también demostraron un nuevo nivel de cooperación política, declarando que la "amistad entre Rusia y China no tiene límites"*. En una importante ruptura con la política china anterior, Xi respaldó a Putin en su enfrentamiento con Estados Unidos por Ucrania al emitir una declaración en la que se oponía a cualquier nueva expansión de la OTAN. Es probable que tanto las cuestiones económicas como las políticas empujen a Rusia y China hacia una cooperación más estrecha.

Durante la Guerra Fría, Arabia Saudí, custodio de La Meca y Medina, se mantuvo firme con Occidente y rechazó las relaciones diplomáticas con los ateos de Moscú o Pekín. Los tiempos han cambiado.

China, y no Estados Unidos, es ahora el mayor socio comercial de Arabia Saudí y el mayor cliente de Aramco. El año pasado, las exportaciones de petróleo de Arabia Saudí a China superaron incluso a las de Rusia. Aunque Estados Unidos sigue proporcionando la mayor parte del equipo militar de *Arabia Saudí, es China la que ha proporcionado misiles balísticos y la tecnología para fabricarlos localmente*.

Uno de los logros más significativos del rey Salman ha sido crear nuevos niveles de cooperación con Moscú, especialmente en los mercados del petróleo. *Desde noviembre de 2016, Arabia Saudí y Rusia lideran la alianza de productores de petróleo conocida como OPEP Plus.* Como los dos miembros con más producción y capacidad de reserva, Arabia Saudí y Rusia han trabajado a menudo juntos para influir en los precios del petróleo. Además, el pasado mes de agosto, *Riad firmó un importante acuerdo de cooperación militar con Moscú que está ayudando a desarrollar las capacidades de los drones saudíes.

El papel del dólar como moneda de reserva mundial permite a Washington incurrir en déficits presupuestarios crónicos, *con la seguridad de que puede pedir préstamos fácilmente. Durante décadas, el compromiso de Arabia Saudí y sus aliados del Golfo Pérsico de fijar el precio de las exportaciones de petróleo en dólares ha respaldado la posición privilegiada del dólar. *Si el mayor exportador y consumidor de petróleo del mundo decide alguna vez llevar a cabo su comercio de otra manera, podría socavar el dominio estadounidense de los mercados financieros mundiales.*

Rusia y China no han ocultado su deseo de desplazar al dólar, y ya cotizan más de la mitad de sus transacciones energéticas en otras monedas. ¿Podría unirse a ellos Arabia Saudí?

Durante décadas, Estados Unidos ha sido la principal potencia militar extranjera en Oriente Medio. Todavía lo es. Sin embargo, *Rusia tiene ahora presencia militar en Libia y Siria. China ha construido una base naval en la desembocadura del Mar Rojo y un importante puerto en Pakistán.*

Arabia Saudí se siente amenazada por la implicación iraní en Yemen, Siria e Irak. El rápido colapso del gobierno afgano ha hecho que los saudíes y otros Estados del Golfo cuestionen la fiabilidad de las garantías de seguridad estadounidenses: un temor que Moscú y Pekín esperan explotar. *Al acercarse económicamente a Rusia y China, y al sentirse cada vez más inseguros de Estados Unidos políticamente, los Estados del Golfo se esfuerzan por no tomar partido en la próxima guerra fría.*

La demanda de petróleo está volviendo a los niveles anteriores a la crisis del 19 y, según la Agencia Internacional de la Energía, es probable que aumente a lo largo de esta década. Sin embargo, el aumento de los impuestos, las regulaciones, las cancelaciones de oleoductos y las presiones sociales están reduciendo la inversión y, por tanto, el suministro de petróleo. Estados Unidos ya no es independiente energéticamente. *La transición para abandonar los hidrocarburos llevará tiempo, y no está claro si el aumento de los precios de la gasolina fomentará o retrasará ese cambio.*

Cuando el presidente Joe Biden y el director del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional para Oriente Medio, Brett McGurk, pidieron recientemente a los saudíes que rompieran su acuerdo con Rusia y bombeasen más petróleo, fueron cortésmente rechazados. *Si queremos bajar los precios de la gasolina y preservar el papel del dólar, deberíamos poner fin a la guerra de los hidrocarburos y mejorar nuestras relaciones con Arabia Saudí.

Por el momento, no estamos haciendo ninguna de las dos cosas.*

El embajador Michael Gfoeller es un antiguo asesor político del Mando Central de Estados Unidos y antiguo jefe de misión adjunto en la Embajada de Estados Unidos en Riad, Arabia Saudí.

David H. Rundell es autor de "Visión o espejismo, Arabia Saudí en la encrucijada" y antiguo jefe de misión en la embajada estadounidense en Riad. Ambos son socios de Arabia Analytica.


----------



## delhierro (20 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Si esto es cierto, Dnipro podría dejar de ser esencial, pues la misma ciudad quedaría dentro de un bolsa.



Eso es un cerco con un perimetro ENORME. O los ucranianos estan destruidos totalmente o lo veo complicado de mantener. De todas formas , si no se van a quedar con territorios, ¿ que sentido tiene capturar al oeste del Dniper ? No se, no lo pillo. A ver si Putin tiene a bien iluminarnos.

----

El tipo este , al que por cierto los ucranianos han "matado" dos veces ha llegado a mariupol.



La ciudad es grande, pero no se oyen disparos ni a lo lejos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> En Krivoy? Estais seguros??



Lo dicen los ucros


----------



## MiguelLacano (20 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Cada vez que veo este video no puedo dejar de emocionarme y de darle las gracias a Dios por permitirme llegar a este país, tras conocer muchos otros durante varias décadas.
> 
> Defendería con mi sangre la patria de mi hijo, no tengo ninguna duda. Y sin ser ruso.
> Larga vida a Rusia!!!!!



Les envidio. Cuando veo los símbolos comunistas al lado de los cristianos y zaristas, un pueblo que no oculta ni vitupera su historia, toda su historia, les envidio. Que recogen lo mejor de sus propias divisiones y guerras civiles. Sin cainismos, unidos por lo que han sido, son serán. Luego veo mi nación, y me dan ganas de llorar.


----------



## Harman (20 Mar 2022)

La defectuosa Ukroreich está perdiendo no sólo sus cuerpos armados en los alrededores de Mariupol, sino también sus guaridas asentadas. Por ejemplo, el campo de niños, que los nazis utilizaron como base, fue tomado sin luchar, y la propia base era un tesoro para un investigador de las anomalías del cerebro humano: literatura de la ideología nazi, banderas de la Wehrmacht adaptadas al ucraniano, parches de divisiones de las SS e incluso un retrato del Führer (incluso es extraño que no fuera Seel).
Además, se encontró la propiedad de instructores mercenarios extranjeros, que al parecer enseñaron a estos desvalidos a huir de los rusos sin morir de miedo. Es poco probable que estas coplas hayan acumulado tanta parafernalia nacionalista como para organizar una reconstrucción, pero los "buenos" ya han puesto orden en el lugar y han seguido el rastro húmedo de los Ubermysh en fuga. Pero todos los bienes encontrados de Azov serán enviados al futuro juicio de adoradores de los nazis y criminales de guerra.

t.me/boris_rozhin/34671

_Fotos en el enlace_


----------



## apocalippsis (20 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Bueno, vuelven los lobos solitarios a actuar…en esta III Guerra Mundial…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las mierdas estas hijas de puta progres les llaman "dos individuos".


----------



## paconan (20 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> El plan Z es delirante...a Kviv Rog...esto ya es surrealista...más dispersión.



Recursos, yacimientos de mineral de hierro mas industria
Ucrania tiene muchos recursos estratégicos sin explotar


----------



## NPI (20 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La jugada es clarísima. Quién no lo quiera ver... peor para él.



Enfermos, raquíticos y dependientes de las farmacéuticas para poder sobrevivir, es un progreso dentro del llamado "Mundo libre y democrático".


----------



## delhierro (20 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La defectuosa Ukroreich está perdiendo no sólo sus cuerpos armados en los alrededores de Mariupol, sino también sus guaridas asentadas. Por ejemplo, el campo de niños, que los nazis utilizaron como base, fue tomado sin luchar, y la propia base era un tesoro para un investigador de las anomalías del cerebro humano: literatura de la ideología nazi, banderas de la Wehrmacht adaptadas al ucraniano, parches de divisiones de las SS e incluso un retrato del Führer (incluso es extraño que no fuera Seel).
> Además, se encontró la propiedad de instructores mercenarios extranjeros, que al parecer enseñaron a estos desvalidos a huir de los rusos sin morir de miedo. Es poco probable que estas coplas hayan acumulado tanta parafernalia nacionalista como para organizar una reconstrucción, pero los "buenos" ya han puesto orden en el lugar y han seguido el rastro húmedo de los Ubermysh en fuga. Pero todos los bienes encontrados de Azov serán enviados al futuro juicio de adoradores de los nazis y criminales de guerra.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/34671
> ...



Para no ser nazis, lo disimulan estupendamente.


----------



## ourensanoparavercing (20 Mar 2022)

geral dijo:


> Este es el que dijo en la ONU que: “Yo no lo llamo guerra porque eso significa pérdida de todos los derechos. Nuestros objetivos son militares y no tocamos las infraestructuras civiles”. Solo hay que mirar Mariupol para evidenciar su morro y el desprecio a casi todo. Eso sí, tiene decenas de acolitos dispuestos a aplaudir cuando diga 2+2=45



Tu has "mirado" Mariupol en persona o solo las imagenes que te pone la propaganda?


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Mar 2022)

*España está llena de traidores!*

No sólo los millones de marroquíes o africanos que no dudarían en ir a las armas contra los españoles en caso de desatarse una guerra.

Millones de catalanes y vascos llamados independentistas se aliarían con los enemigos con tal de destruir España.

De hecho no destruyen España porque no tienen ejército sino tendríamos una guerra de secesión.

Enemigos de España son los dueños de los canales de la tele y además sobornan a los periodistas que nos cuentan lo que ellos quieren que nos cuenten.


Pues si hay tantos millones de traidores conviviendo con nosotros, no sé a quién sorprende que pueda haber uno más en la Moncloa.


Para quiénes sigan creyendo que el mundo es un sitio guay, lo que está pasando ucrania es una buena bofetada en la cara a ver si despierta.


----------



## HP LOVECRAFT (20 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Si siguen emitiendo ( cosa que desconozco ) una cagada de Putin. Lo mismo que el tio este dando charlas. Los yanquis sacan una baraja y marcan los tipos a eliminar empezando por el presidente. A los rusos les queda mucho que aprender.
> 
> Putin sigue queriendo agradar incluso en la guerra. Son el enemigo quieren su cabeza, eso no va a cambian porque le meta 3 pepinos al sitio donde dice el ucrania que esta.
> 
> Veo que sigue sin un plan claro, en lo economico y en que piensa hacer con Ucrania. Otro error.









 Joder macho,si se busca en el diccionario la expresion "coñazo de tio agonias " .Aparece tu cara impresa


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Mar 2022)

Otro vídeo de Mariupol…poco a poco y sin pausa como en Siria…


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Vamos a ver y hay que repetirlo hasta la saciedad. Las opiniones no cuentan. Cuentan los hechos.
> 
> Un país democrático y soberano ha sido invadido por otro. Esa es la realidad. Y todos los días están bombardeando sus ciudades e infraestructuras. Ucrania no había invadido Rusia.
> 
> ...



Buen resumen.


----------



## delhierro (20 Mar 2022)

HP LOVECRAFT dijo:


> Joder macho,si se busca en el diccionario la expresion "coñazo de tio agonias " .Aparece tu cara impresa



No se a que viene tu comentario fuera de lugar. Posiblemente seas de los gilipollas que llamaban otanista a todos los que hace 8 años deciamos que Putin la estaba cagando al no hacer, lo que esta haciendo ahora ( con más coste ) . Eramos otanistas porque si Putin entraba , ahí estaria la otan para caer sobre el y empezar la IIIGM 

Hay dos tipos de gente la que sigue al lider , y la que piensa por su cuenta. Pertenezco a la segunda.


----------



## arriondas (20 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Yugoslavia no habia invadido a EE UU cuando fue bombardeada en 1999 sin el aval delConsejo de Seguridad . Fue una Guerra Ilegal
> que provoco el descuartizamiento de un pais ( Yugoslavia ) . Fue ilegal . Pero ocurrio .
> Si EE UU puede invadir ilegalmente Yugoslavia por que Rusia no puede hacer lo mismo en Ucrania ? Es ilegal . Y que ? Segun la OTAN el descuartizamiento de Yugoslavia era necesario para liberar a Yugoslavia del tirano Milosevic
> Bueno ...segun El Kremilin el descuartizamiento de Ucrania es necesario para liberar a Ucrania de la tirania de los nazis
> En ausencia de ley nada es ilegal porque desde 1999 la Legalidad Internacional no existe



Aquello fue un ejemplo de política de hechos consumados. La motivación para bombardear Yugoslavia era colocar una base de los EEUU en Kosovo (para fines turbios, todo hay que decirlo), y de paso echar a Slobodan Milosevic, ya que no estaba muy por la labor de hacer las reformas liberales de turno (AKA Consenso de Washington) La OTAN (es decir, los EEUU) tiró de fuerza para lograr sus objetivos, incluyendo un vergonzoso ultimátum a Belgrado, poniendo sobre la mesa unas cláusulas inaceptables para cualquier estado que se llame a si mismo soberano. Querían una guerra sí o sí, no pensaban dar ni una salida a los serbios. Fue algo totalmente ilegal, y que sentó un precedente. Ahora mismo no pueden ir dando lecciones de nada a nadie.


----------



## amcxxl (20 Mar 2022)

Informe del canal de televisión chino CGTN desde las posiciones avanzadas de la Milicia Popular de la RPD en el área de Marinka


Helicópteros de combate Mi-24 de la aviación del ejército de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas sobre la ciudad de Tokmak, región de Zaporozhye. 20 de marzo de 2022.


En el pueblo de Kochaly, llamo con SOBR siguiendo a las unidades de asalto. Primero, un pelotón de fuerzas especiales noquea a una compañía enemiga desde la primera calle. Luego, como advertencia, tres tanques atraviesan el pueblo sin encontrar resistencia. Detrás de ellos, rifles motorizados en seis vehículos de combate de infantería. 

La tarea de la Guardia Nacional que sigue atrás es revisar cada casa en cada calle en busca de soldados ucranianos que se hayan quedado atrás de las unidades en retirada. 

En cápsulas blindadas "Urales" ingresamos a la primera calle. En algún lugar debajo del pueblo cae medio paquete de "Grad", sacudiendo el suelo y con él un camión de varias toneladas. "¡Al coche!" - ordenó el anciano, cuando el ruido de las explosiones afuera cesó. 

Los cazas salen de la cápsula blindada y asumen una defensa completa. Los fusileros motorizados ya están elaborando una nueva línea de defensa fuera del pueblo, y SOBR debe asegurarse de que no quede ningún enemigo en el pueblo. Al mismo tiempo, trate de no poner en su contra a la población local, para quienes este aterrizaje es tan repentino como la primera nevada para los servicios públicos.


----------



## McNulty (20 Mar 2022)

ourensanoparavercing dijo:


> Tu has "mirado" Mariupol en persona o solo las imagenes que te pone la propaganda?



En el caso de Mariupol si que es verdad, los rusos se han cebado bien. Lo han dejado como un solar.


----------



## vladimirovich (20 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Recursos, yacimientos de mineral de hierro mas industria
> Ucrania tiene muchos recursos estratégicos sin explotar



No si a mí eso me parece muy bien

Tienen tropas, recursos y logística para tomarla?, Es un objetivo estratégico en estos momentos dado el desarrollo de las operaciones después de 25 días de guerra?.

O solo es otro punto donde estamparse y dispersarse para que los drones y las partidas de granjeros con Javelins les machaquen y les llenen de cargo200 los camiones para Rusia?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso dijo que las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están completando la derrota del batallón nacional "Donbass".
El representante oficial del departamento Igor Konashenkov dijo que las unidades del ejército ruso avanzaron 12 km durante el día, llegaron a la línea Nikolskoye y, en cooperación con las unidades de la RPD, bloquearon la aldea de Sladkoe por tres lados.


https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/14128325


----------



## Republicano (20 Mar 2022)

Me temo que muchos no van a poder soportar el desabastecimiento que estamos sufriendo


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (20 Mar 2022)

Con el buen analisis que hacia y es de un departamento de marqueting de Roma


----------



## raptors (20 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Y de tan "enriquecedora experiencia" se lanzan los rusos a hacer lo mismo. ¿Qué invasión ha salido bien los últomos 40 años?: Afganistan, Irak, Libia, etc. Todas un desastre.



Es asombroso cómo *tratas de camuflarte..!!* pero el olor a mierda yanqui te delata... ja


----------



## Decimus (20 Mar 2022)

Que coñazo el daniel rublos este. Con el culo en llamás.

Mucho prorruso llorón ante la nefasta invasión turco mongola esteparia. De la Horda.

Os podéis. Rusia encontrará su tumba ahí.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (20 Mar 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Me temo que muchos no van a poder soportar el desabastecimiento que estamos sufriendo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 992000



No hay doritos como falten cervezas se lia...


----------



## Don Pascual (20 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Para no ser nazis, lo disimulan estupendamente.




Lo disimulan con una chaquetilla.








De ahí que en los checkpoints les obliguen a enseñar el torso.


----------



## hartman (20 Mar 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Me temo que muchos no van a poder soportar el desabastecimiento que estamos sufriendo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 992000



hace mas de un mes que no piso un supermercado como estan las existencias de campurrianas?


----------



## @Durruty (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (20 Mar 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Me temo que muchos no van a poder soportar el desabastecimiento que estamos sufriendo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 992000



A cuánto les saldrá la bromita Sorosiana?

Luego cero quejas


----------



## Remequilox (20 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No pillo el interes en profundizar tanto al oeste el dnipper.



Copar por detrás (cis-Dnieper), el tramo bajo del Dnieper definido por Zaporiyia-Dnipro.
En el caso, despistar haciendo que van hacia allí, provocar un ataque descontrolado de los de Nikolayev, y dejar la puerta abierta hacia Odesa.


----------



## Harman (20 Mar 2022)

El diario de una mujer que fue sacada de entre los escombros de su propia casa en Volnovakha por nuestros soldados. Escribió todo lo que le ocurrió:

"- El 13 de marzo. 18º día de la guerra. El 27 de febrero, el último día que vi a mi madre. Desde entonces, en la bodega. Parece que la tapa se ha caído al salir. Intenté desmontar el suelo, pero no funcionó. Tendremos que esperar a la gente. El gato y el perro se asoman de vez en cuando a la ventilación. Veo sus caras, hablo con ellos y lloro. Les pido que pidan ayuda pero no lo entienden. Rezo. Durante la noche me picaba mucho la cabeza porque estaba sucia y me rascaba hasta las heridas. Pensé que tenía piojos. Fue una sensación infernal. Me levanté por la noche, calenté agua, me corté el pelo con un cuchillo y me lo lavé con jabón. El picor no cesó durante un tiempo. Las heridas se estaban cociendo. Luego, de alguna manera, se durmió después de las oraciones. Había proyectiles retumbando en la distancia. No hay explosiones en mi casa desde hace 3 días, gracias a Dios.

- El 14 de marzo. Intenté romper el suelo para salir, grité, pedí ayuda... en vano. A través de las grietas vi que el sótano, como si alguien había cerrado a propósito que no podía encontrar: cajas pesadas de debajo de la cama justo en la parte superior de la boca de inspección y bolsas de ramitas y botellas y arcilla. No puedo levantar cosas tan pesadas. Estoy cansado. Me iré a la cama. 13 horas. 38 minutos.

- El 15 de marzo es la hora de comer. Hoy no ha hecho tanto sol como los dos días anteriores. El sol no brilla a través de la chimenea. No hay posibilidad de admirar los rayos, pero el cielo está despejado. Quiero tumbarme en una manta caliente y no hacer nada. No hay fuerza mental para intentar abrir la escotilla. Todo el tiempo se oyen algunos disparos, pero no de cerca. El oso está vivo. Le dio algunos panecillos (puso una tabla a través de la tubería).

- El 16 de marzo. Casi no hay disparos. De vez en cuando, los soldados disparan a algo: vallas, probablemente, disparos individuales. Intenté salir de nuevo y me hice un hueco; vi que el techo se desmoronaba hasta las tejas y los ladrillos, las losas del suelo. Todo es muy pesado. Pedí ayuda - nadie. No pude salir por mi cuenta. No hay manera de salir por tu cuenta, a menos que destroces todo el piso.

- 17 de marzo, 6 en punto. Como siempre, algo voló y dejó caer la bomba en la distancia, durante toda la mañana.

- Marzo, 18. La noche era tranquila. No sé si estoy durmiendo o no. Insomnio. Rezando por todos. El gatito se malcría a veces. Alimentar al oso de peluche con panecillos de la chimenea. Todo es como siempre triste.

- El 19 de marzo. El sábado al amanecer hubo combates en la distancia. 10 horas llorando y pidiendo ayuda. Rezando.

Los osetios vinieron y me salvaron.
Gracias".

t.me/boris_rozhin/34688

_Imagen del diario en el enlace_


----------



## raptors (20 Mar 2022)

Y como le explicas eso a toda la *gente rusa y proRusa de ucrania* oriental.. desde siempre el pueblo ucraniano del este y rusia han sido el mismo pueblo....!!!


----------



## crocodile (20 Mar 2022)

En mi opinión y visto como va la guerra y el sacrificio militar y económico que supone para Rusia quiero creer que Putin no se va a conformar con el Donbas, espero que se formen nuevas repúblicas en al menos Kharkov y Odessa, lo contrario sería volver al Putiniano de 2014.


----------



## mazuste (20 Mar 2022)

Un vídeo de los Ukies que estaban inspeccionando un sistema de radar americano
que había sido impactado. De repente llega un avión ruso con un disparo de remate 
y los Ukies se meten en su coche y se dan a la fuga:


https://rusvesna.su/news/16


...


----------



## Harman (20 Mar 2022)

#En Mariupol, los nazis mataron a los padres de dos niños menores de edad e intentaron utilizar un coche de la familia como tapadera para viajar por el corredor humanitario.

En el puesto de control, los combatientes antifascistas vigilantes lograron identificar a los bandidos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/34690


----------



## loquesubebaja (20 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Aquello fue un ejemplo de política de hechos consumados. La motivación para bombardear Yugoslavia era colocar una base de los EEUU en Kosovo (para fines turbios, todo hay que decirlo), y de paso echar a Slobodan Milosevic, ya que no estaba muy por la labor de hacer las reformas liberales de turno (AKA Consenso de Washington) La OTAN (es decir, los EEUU) tiró de fuerza para lograr sus objetivos, incluyendo un vergonzoso ultimátum a Belgrado, poniendo sobre la mesa unas cláusulas inaceptables para cualquier estado que se llame a si mismo soberano. Querían una guerra sí o sí, no pensaban dar ni una salida a los serbios. Fue algo totalmente ilegal, y que sentó un precedente. Ahora mismo no pueden ir dando lecciones de nada a nadie.



Claro que si guapi. Como ya vale todo, pues todo está OK…y que foreros otrora prestigiosos, como tú o el Clapam, os dobléis de este modo…que pena.


----------



## amcxxl (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (20 Mar 2022)

Rusia retrasa la devolución de los préstamos estatales a Bielorrusia entre 5 y 6 años

Así lo afirmó el ministro de Finanzas de la república, Yuri Seliverstov.

t.me/boris_rozhin/34691


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (20 Mar 2022)

Ni pinzas le pongáis a esto, pero ahí queda 




_Según lo informado por @KyivIndependent , la inteligencia militar de Ucrania afirma que las élites de Rusia están conspirando para DERROCAR a Putin para restaurar los lazos económicos con los países occidentales. Aleksandr Bortnikov, jefe de la agencia de seguridad FSB, supuestamente está siendo considerado como el sucesor de Putin.

_


----------



## kikepm (20 Mar 2022)

filets dijo:


> Esta foto es FALSA
> A la velocidad a la que viajan esos bichos y si cae en tu casa la hace mierda y no se ha roto ni el espejo del lavabo que tienen en la cocina
> 
> 
> ...



Hay otra razón de peso que hace pensar que la foto es falsa y que el misil ha sido depositado con posterioridad, y es que no se ven grandes deformaciones en él. 

Una pieza metálica que atraviesa uno o varios forjados de hormigón y acero a velocidad de varios cientos de metros por segundo no sólo provoca una destrucción mucho mayor, sino que queda completamente deformado.


Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bigmaller (20 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> En el caso de Mariupol si que es verdad, los rusos se han cebado bien. Lo han dejado como un solar.



Lo dijimos en su dia que aquello podria ser una escabechina. Como Kharkiv si no se tiene cuidado


----------



## Republicano (20 Mar 2022)

hartman dijo:


> hace mas de un mes que no piso un supermercado como estan las existencias de campurrianas?



No lo se, pero está foto es del Carrefour express de mi calle. Ha volado toda la leche, todos los huevos y me ha llamado la atención que se ha acabado los Doritos.


----------



## Simo Hayha (20 Mar 2022)

chosnek dijo:


> Hay una cosa que me resulta curiosa en esta guerra, y es el afán ukro de mostrar la cantidad de muertos, prisioneros y daños materiales sufridos por los rusos, pero en cambio no dan datos propios, y esto me hace recordar la guerra entre Armenia y Azerbaiyan, en la que los armenios mostraban las bajas del enemigo y parecía que éstos estaban perdiendo la guerra, cuando en realidad los azerbayanos les estaban apalizando.



A mi me pasa igual, pero con los orcorrusos. No dan partes de bajas, Dicen que todo va bien. Prohiben hablar de la guerra, como si no existiese, tu! De hecho en los medios orcorrusos siguen con lo de la hoperacion hespecial. Nadie lo llama guerra. Es como si quisiesen que su orcosociedad viviese en un universo paralelo en el que esta guerra no exisistiese. Es como las noticias de guerra de los nazis, siempre ganaban, aunque perdiesen.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (20 Mar 2022)

Más pérdidas rusas, la logística rusa está devastada y los frentes salvo excepciones están estancados. Si esto se prolonga varias semanas más el panorama va a ser dantesco.


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (20 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> En mi opinión y visto como va la guerra y el sacrificio militar y económico que supone para Rusia quiero creer que Putin no se va a conformar con el Donbas, espero que se formen nuevas repúblicas en al menos Kharkov y Odessa, lo contrario sería volver al Putiniano de 2014.



Aprovecho para hacer una pregunta. Cuando esto termine Donetsk pertenecerá a Rusia o será un estado independiente tipo Bielorrusia.
Para entendernos, el Shakthar Donetsk de futbol en que liga jugará?


----------



## PutoNWO (20 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Lo disimulan con una chaquetilla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



División SS. A saber a cuántos civiles y personas de Donbass y Luganks han torturado y matado, yo no sé cómo no los tiran a los cerdos con unas rajas en las piernas para que empiecen a comer por ahí


----------



## fulcrum29smt (20 Mar 2022)

pgas dijo:


> *Bandera y la matanza de Volhynian*
> 
> *Cómo los nacionalistas ucranianos masacraron a 100.000 polacos*
> 
> ...



Cosmopolita sigue gritando Slava Ukraini! Heroyam Slava!


----------



## amcxxl (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## cryfar74 (20 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ que sentido tiene capturar al oeste del Dniper ? No se, no lo pillo.



No veo tan mal plan, si los Ucros concentraron fuerzas al este del Dniper como era el pensamiento de todos, dejando su retaguardia sin fuerzas suficientes. 

La apertura de un nuevo frente puede aliviar la presión en el resto, al tener Kiev la necesidad de frenar ese avance trayendo tropas del resto de frentes, cosa nada facil si no tienen el superioridad aerea.

Si bien la idea no es quedarse en Ukrania indefinidamente, si la idea es desnazificar y desmilitarizar todo el pais, veo necesario el control de gran parte de él para que al menos el resto del mundo se pregunte porque no se rinde Kiev, y sea la presión internacional la que vea innecesario la continuidad del conflicto.

Pero bueno si solo es un rumor, mejor esperar los acontecimientos.


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No te he dicho que los suyos funcionen. Te he dicho que "están no muy lejos de hacerlos funcionar". Ese artículo de la wiki es de 2016. Algo habrán mejorao desde entonces.



Hay un artículo hoy en no se qué periódico que dice que el problema del desarrollo norteamericano del misil se debe a querer ir más rápido de lo razonable y segregar la investigación en diversas agencias que además compiten entre si, caldo de cultivo perfecto para la corrupción y que algún listo se embolse las subvenciones y presupuestos calentitos. En fin, que hablamos de corrupción e ineficiencia en España pero en todos sitios cuecen habas.


----------



## ZHU DE (20 Mar 2022)

República Socialista Soviética de Donetsk-Krivoy Rog - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## El Promotor (20 Mar 2022)

La madre patria Rusia de Putin resumida en una imagen...



Broootaaal.






@Ernesto o lo otro @Nico @keylargof @Scardanelli @Tierra Azul @ccartech @Fígaro @Casino @elena francis @Guillotin @Arturo Bloqueduro @delhierro @kelden @FernandoIII @Burbujo II @eljusticiero @alas97 @Archimanguina @HDR @ULTRAPACO @Billy Ray @bigmaller @Indignado @gabinop @Azog el Profanador @Decimus @Plasteriano @Lma0Zedong @SUEVO @Vilux @PokemonVilnius


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (20 Mar 2022)

¿ein? 

_Los operadores especiales de EE. UU. se encuentran actualmente en Ucrania haciendo una "preparación operativa del campo de batalla", según una fuente bien informada.

La unidad militar es Operaciones de Fuerza Avanzada de JSOC, incluidos miembros de Delta Force y SEAL Team 6.

_


----------



## geral (20 Mar 2022)

ourensanoparavercing dijo:


> Tu has "mirado" Mariupol en persona o solo las imagenes que te pone la propaganda?



Si propaganda son los medios rusos, sí. Lo he mirado allí.


----------



## Burbujístico (20 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Me acuerdo de cuando los misiles hipersónicos de Rusia eran otro bulo como la Sputnik V, porque claro, ¿ Cómo va a ser eso si tienen el PIB de Italia?.



@errordesconocido en Twitter?

Enviat des del meu POCOPHONE F1 usant Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## arriondas (20 Mar 2022)

loquesubebaja dijo:


> Claro que si guapi. Como ya vale todo, pues todo está OK…y que foreros otrora prestigiosos, como tú o el Clapam, os dobléis de este modo…que pena.



No se trata de juzgar si está bien o mal, simplemente remarco que en 1999 y en 2008 se sentaron sendos precedentes... en Kosovo. Y se les avisó de ello, de que iba a tener consecuencias. Pero ni caso, oiga; que era algo expcepcional, y no se repetiría. Pero ese mismo año, en verano... 

Ahora, cualquier potencia que vea que sus intereses o seguridad se ven amenazados, o simplemente desea cambiar un orden que considera injusto, recurrirá a los hechos consumados. Hoy es Rusia, mañana podría ser China. O la India. O Irán.


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

Por cierto, China fabricando "reactores nucleares rápidos", que son más ineficientes que los "normales" en la generación de electricidad, pero considerablemente más eficientes para crear combustible para la creación de armamento nuclear. Resumiendo, China pretende multiplicar su arsenal nuclear en los próximos 4 años. En fin, visto como va la cosa con Rusia, los planes de China y las urgencias de rearme de EEUU y sobre todo de Europa se nos queda un futuro de la humanidad de puta madre. Disfrutar el momento, que la pensión parece que no la cobraremos.









China está construyendo dos reactores nucleares secretos... y los científicos están preocupados


Además, no son unos reactores normales.




www.esquire.com


----------



## Discordante (20 Mar 2022)

@Durruty dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 992006



El meme tiene gracia pero deberian empezar limpiando su casa:

Category:Neo-Nazism in Russia - Wikipedia

Violence 'in the Name of the Nation'

Rusia es el pais con mas neo-nazis (grupos e integrantes que se identifican como tal) del mundo.

From Russia with Hate — Christof Putzel


----------



## Harman (20 Mar 2022)

UN OFICIAL CAUTIVO DEL BATALLÓN DONBASS ABANDONÓ A SU SOLDADO EN EL CAUTIVERIO DEL DPR.

Dos nazis, un soldado y un oficial, fueron hechos prisioneros en Stepnoye. Los alimentaron, los emborracharon, les dieron un cigarrillo. El oficial se ofreció a sacar a 24 hombres más de la batalla. Le dijeron: mira, tu soldado se queda con nosotros, y tú vuelves. Él: ¡Lo haré!

Se fue y eso fue el final. Abandonó al soldado. Y el soldado dijo que en Stepnoye, sólo hay 24 hombres. Entraron y había 300. Pero volaron el ferrocarril, entraron con tanques y capturaron el pueblo.

El oficial sólo es honesto si sus propios hombres lo han matado. El tiempo pondrá todo en su lugar.

t.me/boris_rozhin/34692


----------



## niraj (20 Mar 2022)

[Forwarded from Militarist]
[ Photo ]
Se ha reconocido que los terminales de comunicaciones Espaciales Starlink suministrados a Ucrania se utilizan con fines militares, en particular, para controlar UAV ucranianos

[Forwarded from Vladimir Orlov]
Incluso cuando una multitud de admiradores entusiastas de San Elon Musk corrió a través de Internet con gritos de que el reverendo Starlink llegara con nosotros, incluso entonces dije que este proyecto tiene un propósito exclusivamente militar, y todos los cuentos de los negros desfavorecidos y que sufren la falta de Internet en África, todo es exclusivamente una opción de relaciones públicas según los convenios del Pentágono. ¿Cuántas veces escuché comentarios enojados? Me dijeron que me maldecirían por herejía y me excomulgarían de la dignidad, pero el tiempo lo puso todo en su lugar. Como de costumbre, tenía razón... t.me/boris_rozhin/34499


----------



## alnitak (20 Mar 2022)

estoy viendo la television rossiya 24

no paran de comentar como españa italia y portugal se hunden y que hay manifestaciones de camioneros y agricultores y que pronto habra una involucion

interesante la visoon de ellos


----------



## pemebe (20 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Que le pregunte a un tal Gerhard Schröder ...
> 
> Alemania corteja a Qatar y Emiratos Árabes Unidos en busca de alternativas al gas ruso
> 
> ...



_La economía rusa depende en gran medida de las exportaciones de energía para la estabilidad, lo que representa entre el 50 y el 60 por ciento del Producto Nacional Bruto. _

*Un pelin exagerado. Las exportaciones de energia son el 60% de las exportaciones rusas (unos 225.000 millones de euros). *

Con un 30% de esas exportaciones aun tendrian superavit comercial


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## willbeend (20 Mar 2022)

Ole por haberlo localizado.

Yo creo que podria ser y no me sorprenderia.













Por otro lado, ¿tiene sentido que sea el soldado el que transporta el bebe en vez de su madre que se supone es la que esta al lado?


----------



## alnitak (20 Mar 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 992007
> 
> 
> [Forwarded from Militarist]
> ...




pues rusia los tirara en breve


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> ¿No era argentino tú? Fígaro, donde hay fregado, ahí estás, en el lado más cínico e hipócrita. En Siria con los rebana-cuellos, _luchadores por la libertad_. Te imaginaba un sionista de pro, por encima del atlantismo aunque a veces coincidan en sus intereses. No acabo de ver el interés directo de Israel en Ucrania, más allá de cumplir el deseo de algún resentido de destruir y hundir a Europa por algo de hace casi un siglo, y evitar la unión de un bloque euroasiático no atlantista junto a Rusia.



Te confundes con Jagger, él sí es judío y argentino. Y un amigo.

En el Hilo de Siria yo he alabado las prodigiosas capacidades militares israelíes, y denostado al Régimen del Carnicero de Damasco, hasta la extenuación.

Eso ha sido inmediatamente considerado como que soy judío, pro ISIS y blablabla, dictamen realizado por el PCUS que manda en ese Hilo...en fin, una más de sus paranoias enfermizas.


----------



## @Durruty (20 Mar 2022)

*MARIUPOL:















*


----------



## Harman (20 Mar 2022)

Stepnoye. Equipo ucraniano destruido.

t.me/anna_news/25436

_Foto en el enlace_


----------



## delhierro (20 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> estoy viendo la television rossiya 24
> 
> nomparan de comentar coml españa italia y portugal se hunden y que hay manifestaciones de camioneros y agricultores y que pronto habra una involucion
> 
> interesante la visoon de ellos



La realidad es que aquí faltan cosas por la huelga. Y eso mientras el gas y el petroleo ruso sigue fluyendo, si los llegan a cortar el diesel a 3 o 4€ y las pasamos putas de verdad.


----------



## Gotthard (20 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¿ein?
> 
> _Los operadores especiales de EE. UU. se encuentran actualmente en Ucrania haciendo una "preparación operativa del campo de batalla", según una fuente bien informada.
> 
> ...



Ni cotiza que hay unos cuantos por ahi echando una mano, al igual que operativos de la CIA.

El problema es que como los embosquen los rusos y los capturen se va a liar bastante gorda.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> _La economía rusa depende en gran medida de las exportaciones de energía para la estabilidad, lo que representa entre el 50 y el 60 por ciento del Producto Nacional Bruto. _
> 
> *Un pelin exagerado. Las exportaciones de energia son el 60% de las exportaciones rusas (unos 225.000 millones de euros). *
> 
> Con un 30% de esas exportaciones aun tendrian superavit comercial




Puedes tener superávit comercial pero tus gastos ser superiores a tus ingresos, lol.

Ah, que China le va a regalar la diferencia.


----------



## ourensanoparavercing (20 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *España está llena de traidores!*
> 
> No sólo los millones de marroquíes o africanos que no dudarían en ir a las armas contra los españoles en caso de desatarse una guerra.
> 
> ...




Y los traidores son ......


----------



## Oso Polar (20 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Cada vez que veo este video no puedo dejar de emocionarme y de darle las gracias a Dios por permitirme llegar a este país, tras conocer muchos otros durante varias décadas.
> 
> Defendería con mi sangre la patria de mi hijo, no tengo ninguna duda. Y sin ser ruso.
> Larga vida a Rusia!!!!!



La mejor versión es la que pasaban al final del día en la Tv., el Himno de la URSS:


----------



## Remequilox (20 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Si esto es cierto, Dnipro podría dejar de ser esencial, pues la misma ciudad quedaría dentro de un bolsa.



La línea de defensa ucraniana pasa a ser Poltava-Kremenchuk-Kirovogrado.
La pinza se sigue apretando.


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Es asombroso cómo *tratas de camuflarte..!!* pero el olor a mierda yanqui te delata... ja



Nick dado de alta el 28 de febrero de 2022 con una orientación en sus mensajes en una dirección muy concreta sin aportar datos ni opinión. Cuanto menos que sospechoso.

Tampoco se lo tome muy a mal, hay otros foreros iguales en sentido contrario.


----------



## Caracalla (20 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Krivoi Rog es un punto de comunicaciones importantísimo y si cae los ucros no van a poder suministrar ni reforzar a sus fuerzas al otro lado del Dnieper. Si pierden Krivoi Rog les quedan muy poquitas opciones de continuar la lucha salvo las propias ganas de luchar hasta el final que tengan. Cuando caiga Mariupol los rusos liberan fuerzas que seguramente dedicaran a cerrar el cruce del Dnieper por Dnipro. Además sería un sintoma de derrumbe en el frente porque ha sido todo muy rápido. Ayer Dnipro no estaba amenazado siquiera y se hablaba de contraataques en dirección a Kherson y hoy nos encontramos con que se combate a entre 10 y 40 km de Krivoy Rog. Veremos si lo ucros tienes refuerzos porque si los tienen este es un punto donde deberían emplearlos.



Si tienen.

En Kiev.

Falta saber si hay huevos a sacarlos de allí teniendo a los Chechenos haciendo barbacoas al lado de la Capital.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Soy un lego en esto. Entiendo que los ucros desplazaron sus últimas reservas a Nikolaev y Kiev.
> Si los ruskis entran por ahí, qué les queda a los ucros para oponer una resistencia eficaz?



Les queda, seguro que al Oeste del Dnieper sin contar Odessa ni kiev el 35% del ejército seguro, así a ojo


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (20 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Zelenski dice que han muerto 14.000 soldados rusos.



mas bien 14 mil ucranianos y mercenarios muertos como minimo a la espera del recuemt0o de Mariupol,
la proporcion con Rusia y LDNR sera de 6 a 8 veces menor y cuando liquiden las ciudades sera 10 veces al menos



> * Turquía trabaja para lograr una reunión entre Putin y Zelenski.



esto es algo que no va a pasar, Zelensky se reunira con el Gobernador Militar de Ucrania, General de 4 estrellas del ejercoto ruso a firmar la capitilacion
eso si USA no le liquida antes y pone a otro titere en su lugar, despues de echar la culpa a Putin de matarlo con armas quimicas




> * 900 civiles muertos según Naciones Unidas.



solo en Maruipol la escoria de bandera ha asesinado miles, hasta que no acabe la batalla y se recojan los cadaveres de entre las ruinas nadie sabe cuantos muertos hay


----------



## alnitak (20 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Informe del canal de televisión chino CGTN desde las posiciones avanzadas de la Milicia Popular de la RPD en el área de Marinka
> 
> 
> Helicópteros de combate Mi-24 de la aviación del ejército de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas sobre la ciudad de Tokmak, región de Zaporozhye. 20 de marzo de 2022.
> ...




los americanos no les durarain ni dos minutos a estos rusos

es impresionante


----------



## cuasi-pepito (20 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Menos mal que el Mundo dispone de sabios analistas como Ud., cuñados que a todo le encuentran una genial explicación que los demás son incapaces de ver.
> 
> Burbuja y su Think Tank Pacólogo.




Es que yo me dedico profesionalmente a hacer análisis del discurso. No solo me dedico a eso, pero forma parte de mi actividad profesional.

Así que lo que escribo aquí es contenido gratuito que ofrezco para el disfrute. Lo que he dicho, por cierto, es una obviedad que cualquier analista independiente puede firmar.

Asi que menos cachondeo y responda a la cuestión.


----------



## Arraki (20 Mar 2022)

Hasta a los niños


----------



## Gotthard (20 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Lo que nos depara el futuro con enjambres de robots, drones militares, va a ser sorprendente, y terrible:



Estos son los que me dan miedo a mi: coste infimo, capacidad de funcionar bajo redes neuronales por decenas de miles y combinarse entre ellos para distintas funciones. Este modelo obviamente te lo compras en Alibaba, pero en el futuro veremos cosas increibles.


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Lo disimulan con una chaquetilla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay que ser gilipollas para:

Tatuarse la idea política que se tiene, más cuando es "no convencional" o extremista. Ya se que si veis alguien con un "Amo al PP" o "PSOE a Muerte" es un detector de lo mencionado anteriormente.
Tatuarse la pertenencia a una mafia, estilo de la Yakuza o mafias rusas.
Tatuarse el nombre de la novia, si, esa con la que después de casarte te divorcias y te está sacando mensualemnte los higadillos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Deje deje, que los cerdos mediterráneos nos entendemos entre nosotros, esos guarros eslavos no interesan.

Busquen aliados en la Micronesia, seguro que algún rey panzudo de esos accede.


----------



## Arraki (20 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



 

Que grande Ucrania que pone a niños atados a farolas para que mueran congelados porque su padre no quiere coger un fusil por tu heroe de mierda


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>




No les diga esas cosas a la follarrusada, hombre, que ya tenían el plan maestro hatado y bien hatado.


----------



## dedalo00 (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fmercury1980 (20 Mar 2022)

Sobre lo de Krivoy Rog

Hace una semana el Ministerio de Defensa ruso afirmó que sus tropas controlaban todo el óblast de Jersón. Parte de éste se extiende al oeste del río Dniéper, y su frontera septentrional está a menos de 40 kilómetros de distancia de Krivoy Rog.

En realidad, no ha habido ningún cambio en la línea de frente hoy. Todo empezó por un comentario de Oleg Tsariov (miembro del movimiento de Novorrosiya y viejo conocido de los que seguimos la guerra del Donbás desde 2014) en el que conminaba al alcalde de la ciudad a rendirse ante las cercanías de las tropas rusas. Y ha sido la paranoia ucraniana subsiguiente la que ha encendido las alarmas.


----------



## PutoNWO (20 Mar 2022)

@Durruty dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 992006



Qué haces aquí follamoros? Tú estabas en los hilos de Siria apoyando a los cortacabezas de la OTAN e Isis. Me cago en tus muertos hijo de perra, así te mueras pronto de cáncer terminal y doloroso


----------



## rejon (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



Está bien, cuanto más jóvenes mueran, menos años de ver a su país hecho un estercolero.


----------



## kasperle1966 (20 Mar 2022)

*Tres años de cárcel en la República Checa por expresar opiniones favorables a Rusia* 





La República Checa, un Estado miembro de la OTAN y de la Unión Europea, amenaza a su población con una pena de tres años de prisión por expresar su apoyo a Rusia en la actual Guerra de Ucrania.
Según un comunicado de prensa del Fiscal General del país, Igor Striz, “la Fiscalía Suprema considera necesario informar a los ciudadanos de que la situación actual asociada al ataque de la Federación Rusa a Ucrania puede tener implicaciones para su libertad de expresión”.
“La libertad de expresión también tiene sus límites en un Estado de Derecho democrático”, añadió el Fiscal General, que es lo mismo que dicen los fiscales en España cuando quieren encarcelar a alguien por sus mensajes en las redes sociales.
Continuó explicando que las personas que “públicamente (incluso en manifestaciones, en internet o en las redes sociales) estuvieron de acuerdo (aceptaron o apoyaron los ataques de la Federación Rusa contra Ucrania) o expresaron su apoyo o alabanza a los dirigentes de la Federación Rusa a este respecto, también podrían enfrentarse a la responsabilidad penal en determinadas condiciones”.
La nueva censura se aplica en virtud de las medidas del Código Penal, que convierten en delito cuestionar, negar, justificar o aprobar el genocidio.
El informe de Radio Praga Internacional explica que la violación del Código Penal puede suponer una condena de tres años de prisión. Pero el fiscal admitió que sería difícil presentar cargos.
La cuenta oficial de Twitter de la policía checa dijo que estaba vigilando los comentarios en internet sobre “discusiones que aprueban la invasión rusa y las actividades del ejército ruso” en Ucrania.
—https://verejnazaloba.cz/nsz/inform...body-projevu-ve-vztahu-k-situaci-na-ukrajine/


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

Equipo ucraniano destruido.


----------



## Gotthard (20 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Piensa en juego posicional de ajedrez.
> Rusia tiene un peón en avanzada, amenazante pero sin cobertura (Kaliningrado).
> Hace un ataque con alfiles hacia Kiev (Operación V, desde Belarus-Chernobil y Rusia-Chernígov).
> Puede haber respuesta ucraniana u otánica. Ya sea comiéndose el peón de Kaliningrado, ya sea un ataque Otan-Polonia hacia en sur de Belarus (contingente de interposición), ya sea un contraataque de guadaña ucraniano con el contingente de Lvov (liberar Kiev cortando por la espalda el operativo V)
> ...



Si, nunca han dejado de tener un contingente cerca de Brest. Ahora solo lo han reforzado. Yo no diria que es un caballo, yo diria que es una reina porque tiene bastante peso especifico y puede proyectarse hacia cualquier lado o dislocarse al estar en un centro neuralgico de comunicaciones ferroviarias.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El diario de una mujer que fue sacada de entre los escombros de su propia casa en Volnovakha por nuestros soldados. Escribió todo lo que le ocurrió:
> 
> "- El 13 de marzo. 18º día de la guerra. El 27 de febrero, el último día que vi a mi madre. Desde entonces, en la bodega. Parece que la tapa se ha caído al salir. Intenté desmontar el suelo, pero no funcionó. Tendremos que esperar a la gente. El gato y el perro se asoman de vez en cuando a la ventilación. Veo sus caras, hablo con ellos y lloro. Les pido que pidan ayuda pero no lo entienden. Rezo. Durante la noche me picaba mucho la cabeza porque estaba sucia y me rascaba hasta las heridas. Pensé que tenía piojos. Fue una sensación infernal. Me levanté por la noche, calenté agua, me corté el pelo con un cuchillo y me lo lavé con jabón. El picor no cesó durante un tiempo. Las heridas se estaban cociendo. Luego, de alguna manera, se durmió después de las oraciones. Había proyectiles retumbando en la distancia. No hay explosiones en mi casa desde hace 3 días, gracias a Dios.
> 
> ...



¿Quedas enterrado entre los escombros y justamente tienes al alcance de la mano un diario en blanco y un bolígrafo? 

Impresionante.


----------



## cobasy (20 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



...heridas sin inflamación...raro raro en la cara, labios... nariz, color de herida y ninguna inflamación ni hematoma, raro


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

*Rusia ha pospuesto el pago de las obligaciones de los préstamos estatales a Bielorrusia durante 5-6 años

Así lo afirmó el Ministro de Finanzas de la República Yuri Seliverstov.*


----------



## Sir Torpedo (20 Mar 2022)

No le dejarán eso es territorio Del CAPO.


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> estoy viendo la television rossiya 24
> 
> no paran de comentar como españa italia y portugal se hunden y que hay manifestaciones de camioneros y agricultores y que pronto habra una involucion
> 
> interesante la visoon de ellos



En España nuunnnncccaaaa pasa nada, fuimos los inventores de comulgar con ruedas de molino. En resilencia nos ganan pocos. Hay por ahí una cita mítica de Bismark qe decía que España era la nación más resilente del Mundo ...


----------



## El Promotor (20 Mar 2022)

Los ucranianos entierran en fosas comunes a los soldados rusos muertos que dejan atrás sus generales llenos de medallas...



La hecatombe es total, completa y absoluta en el ejercito de Putin.

Y las cunetas de las carreteras de Ucrania empiezan a no dar abasto.






@geral @Ernesto o lo otro @Indignado @arriondas @HDR @Nico @Nefersen @Guillotin @Ratona001 @kelden @eljusticiero @Edge2 @vladimirovich @Cazadora @Fígaro @Decipher @Hrodrich @Stormtrooper @Alvin Red @Y 32 MÁS @Simo Hayha @JAGGER @arriondas @EUROPIA @ZHU DE @HDR @Don Juan de Austria @Limón @Sir Torpedo @alnitak @Profesor Bacterio @ATARAXIO


----------



## Nico (20 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> El plan Z es delirante...a *Kviv Rog*...esto ya es surrealista...más dispersión.




No, la noticia dice " _Krivoy Rog_ " y esto se traduce en: "_Apúrate a firmar la Paz o tendrás un país partido en dos_".


----------



## delhierro (20 Mar 2022)

Los drones turcos duran poco en el cielo.



Es normal, en un entorno de ejerciotos con buenas defensas y aviación propia .....

Tienen la ventaja de que se los pueden pasar sin que haya pilotos extranjeros. Así que seguira habiendo transferencia de ellos en la sombra y al final habra más derribos que los drones iniciales en posesión de ucrania.


----------



## loquesubebaja (20 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No se trata de juzgar si está bien o mal, simplemente remarco que en 1999 y en 2008 se sentaron sendos precedentes... en Kosovo. Y se les avisó de ello, de que iba a tener consecuencias. Pero ni caso, oiga; que era algo expcepcional, y no se repetiría. Pero ese mismo año, en verano...
> 
> Ahora, cualquier potencia que vea que sus intereses o seguridad se ven amenazados, o simplemente desea cambiar un orden que considera injusto, recurrirá a los hechos consumados. Hoy es Rusia, mañana podría ser China. O la India. O Irán.



El hecho es que hoy hay un agresor (Rusia) y una nación que se defiende (Ucrania).

Lo demás farfolla.

comunistas, aktivistas contra el NOM, antijudios y teóricos de la nada son los únicos que no ven esto.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


>





Dele ud a un ucraniano la opción, en vez de matarlo, de amarrarlo a un poste y humillarle, a ver qué elige.

La segunda potencia militar del mundo te invade y te arrasa, pero los malos son los ocupados porque amarran a postes a los que están facilitando la invasión.


Sois unos degenerados de cuidado.


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

Ayer, Ucrania anunció que sus Fuerzas Armadas recuperaron Cherkasy Tishki y Russian Tishki en la región de Kharkiv.

Hoy, los corresponsales militares rusos emitieron una refutación de esta declaración y publicaron un video de las ubicaciones exactas.

Video: t.me/intelslava/23019


----------



## arriondas (20 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Los ucranianos entierran en fosas comunes a los soldados rusos muertos que dejan atrás sus generales llenos de medallas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Han ganado la guerra en Twitter. Ay, de haberlo tenido Saddam...


----------



## El-Mano (20 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> No veo tan mal plan, si los Ucros concentraron fuerzas al este del Dniper como era el pensamiento de todos, dejando su retaguardia sin fuerzas suficientes.
> 
> La apertura de un nuevo frente puede aliviar la presión en el resto, al tener Kiev la necesidad de frenar ese avance trayendo tropas del resto de frentes, cosa nada facil si no tienen el superioridad aerea.
> 
> ...



Desde el teclado... puede ser una manera de llegar a Zaporiztia* y Dnipro si hay menos resistencia a ese lado del rio. Pero no se yo si los rusos estan en condiciones para eso...


----------



## Zappa (20 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Rusia ha pospuesto el pago de las obligaciones de los préstamos estatales a Bielorrusia durante 5-6 años
> 
> Así lo afirmó el Ministro de Finanzas de la República Yuri Seliverstov.*



Ufffff....

Que no pague a Occidente tiene un pase.

Que no pague a Lukashenko... empiezo a creer que esto se les ha ido de madre a los rusos.

Seguro que China está encantada de prestarles dinero tras esta noticia.


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

*El Banco Central de la India está estudiando un posible esquema de cambio de moneda directo con Rusia para expandir el comercio en medio de las sanciones occidentales, informa The Financial Times. 
“Muy pronto creo que obtendremos esto [un acuerdo entre rupias y rublos]”, dijo a FT el Dr. A Sakthivel, presidente de la Federación de Organizaciones Indias de Exportación (FIEO).*


----------



## alnitak (20 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ayer, Ucrania anunció que sus Fuerzas Armadas recuperaron Cherkasy Tishki y Russian Tishki en la región de Kharkiv.
> 
> Hoy, los corresponsales militares rusos emitieron una refutación de esta declaración y publicaron un video de las ubicaciones exactas.
> 
> Video: t.me/intelslava/23019




hostias cherkasy cerca de kharkov... joder como andamos de geografia


----------



## rejon (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Tres años de cárcel en la República Checa por expresar opiniones favorables a Rusia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Toda la follarrusada que aquí excreta y escribe desde esos territorios debería ser azotada también, siguiendo punto por punto el Manual de Buenas Prácticas de cuando Putin era kagebero...


----------



## El Promotor (20 Mar 2022)

Suma y sigue...



Impresionante.






@Burbujo II @Fígaro @Simo Hayha @FernandoIII @Ernesto o lo otro @eljusticiero @kelden @delhierro @dabuti @Indignado @gabinop @Vilux @HDR @Gonzalor @Alvin Red @Archimanguina @amcxxl @bigmaller @arriondas @Casino @Decimus @HvK


----------



## amcxxl (20 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hay que ser gilipollas para:
> 
> Tatuarse la idea política que se tiene, más cuando es "no convencional" o extremista. Ya se que si veis alguien con un "Amo al PP" o "PSOE a Muerte" es un detector de lo mencionado anteriormente.
> Tatuarse la pertenencia a una mafia, estilo de la Yakuza o mafias rusas.
> Tatuarse el nombre de la novia, si, esa con la que después de casarte te divorcias y te está sacando mensualemnte los higadillos.



tatuarse en general es de desequilibrados mentales, normalmente gente que se auto odia y es misantropica


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

La esposa del exdiputado de la Verjovna Rada Kotvitsky intentó llevarse 30 millones de dólares a Hungría. El propio Kotvitsky es considerado uno de los socios comerciales más cercanos de Avakov. Es de destacar que los guardias fronterizos de Ucrania no notaron nada sospechoso, y los funcionarios de aduanas húngaros prestaron atención a las maletas llenas de dinero.


----------



## kelden (20 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hay que ser gilipollas para:
> 
> Tatuarse la idea política que se tiene, más cuando es "no convencional" o extremista. Ya se que si veis alguien con un "Amo al PP" o "PSOE a Muerte" es un detector de lo mencionado anteriormente.
> Tatuarse la pertenencia a una mafia, estilo de la Yakuza o mafias rusas.
> Tatuarse el nombre de la novia, si, esa con la que después de casarte te divorcias *y te está sacando mensualemnte los higadillos.*



Ya estamos ... estás manteniendo a tus hijos. No haberlos hecho ...


----------



## damnun_infectum (20 Mar 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 992007
> 
> 
> [Forwarded from Militarist]
> ...



Buenas...jajaja, el "bueno" de Elon se puede quedar sin satélites en 3,2,1.

Esos satélites de órbita baja pueden ser el tiro al pato para los rusos.

No obstante, ME EXTRAÑA Y MUCHO, que algún satélite pase por espacio ruso; ni siquiera la Estación Espacial pasa por su territorio. Si algún satélite de Musk pasa por Ukrania, dentro de poco al ser territorio ruso, o cambia de órbita o satélite derribado.

Lo siento por los follanazis ukranianos del foro, eso es lo que hay.


----------



## kenny220 (20 Mar 2022)

Putin 


Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



Putin jungend. 
Solo falta vaya a darles palmaditas en la cara


----------



## cryfar74 (20 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¿ein?
> 
> _Los operadores especiales de EE. UU. se encuentran actualmente en Ucrania haciendo una "preparación operativa del campo de batalla", según una fuente bien informada.
> 
> ...



Imagino estarán quitando escombros donde aun quedan enterrados compañeros suyos despues del ataque Ruso a la base de la semana pasada.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (20 Mar 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Convocarian primero elecciones. Después invocarian cualquier argumento de estabilidad para justificar un gobierno de gran coalición. Eso si, con Fraudez al mando y el PP de hermano tonto.



Olvídate de elecciones y decisiones pactadas por partidos " locales".

Aquí ,(en la España UEvona) se hace y se dice lo que digan los " amos," Alemania y EE UU.

Si ellos dicen baila, bailas...y al que no o le guste y quiera ir de " soberanía nacional". Que monte un ,"Batallón Azor" ( nombre del yate de Franco). de esos y se echen l monte contra los sueños.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Has visto el mapa, tarado?

Cerdo y a mucha honra.

Nosotros nos apañamos con los países ricos del Norte. Les damos lo que quieren y nos dan lo que queremos.

No meta en la ecuación a cerdos como Rusia, que ya tenemos la cochiquera llena y esos cerdos son de una raza complicada para coexistir.


----------



## Nico (20 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No te he dicho que los suyos funcionen. Te he dicho que "están no muy lejos de hacerlos funcionar". *Ese artículo de la wiki es de 2016. Algo habrán mejorao desde entonces.*



Cierto !!, se olvidaron de comentar los avances.  Ahora ya les duran *como 25 segundos* antes de pulverizarse... *es casi el doble !!*


----------



## crocodile (20 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Aprovecho para hacer una pregunta. Cuando esto termine Donetsk pertenecerá a Rusia o será un estado independiente tipo Bielorrusia.
> Para entendernos, el Shakthar Donetsk de futbol en que liga jugará?



Se supone que será un estado independiente y el Shaktar no creo que lo dejen jugar los otanicos en Europa o lo mismo se cambia el nombre.


----------



## Giles Amaury (20 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Dele ud a un ucraniano la opción, en vez de matarlo, de amarrarlo a un poste y humillarle, a ver qué elige.
> 
> La segunda potencia militar del mundo te invade y te arrasa, pero los malos son los ocupados porque amarran a postes a los que están facilitando la invasión.



¿Como no van a decir que los ucranianos son muy malos por atar a postes a los que faciltan la invasión si durante la invasión llegaban a decir que era todo por culpa de Ucrania y de la OTAN por no hacer lo que decía Putin? Ya sabemos todos que la invasión está totalmente justificada porque al pobre Putin no le dejaron otra opción.


----------



## PutoNWO (20 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> La esposa del exdiputado de la Verjovna Rada Kotvitsky intentó llevarse 30 millones de dólares a Hungría. El propio Kotvitsky es considerado uno de los socios comerciales más cercanos de Avakov. Es de destacar que los guardias fronterizos de Ucrania no notaron nada sospechoso, y los funcionarios de aduanas húngaros prestaron atención a las maletas llenas de dinero.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 992052
> Ver archivo adjunto 992053



Me parece a mí que a esta los Ucros van a querer trincarla y darle una paliza, ellos con 10 balas en el frente y algunos batallones abandonados a su suerte y ella con 6 maletas con 30 millones. Son billetes de 100 dólares jajajaj


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

Resultado de los últimos duros combates en el Donbass. Pérdidas ucras.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> Buenas...jajaja, el "bueno" de Elon se puede quedar sin satélites en 3,2,1.
> 
> Esos satélites de órbita baja pueden ser el tiro al pato para los rusos.
> 
> ...



Whiskyful thinking, que sí que sí, que está acojonado el Musk.


----------



## alnitak (20 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *El Banco Central de la India está estudiando un posible esquema de cambio de moneda directo con Rusia para expandir el comercio en medio de las sanciones occidentales, informa The Financial Times.
> “Muy pronto creo que obtendremos esto [un acuerdo entre rupias y rublos]”, dijo a FT el Dr. A Sakthivel, presidente de la Federación de Organizaciones Indias de Exportación (FIEO).*




el mundo esta girando

europa va a morir


----------



## Abu-Yunis (20 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> _Con pinzas, según fuentes ruskis habrían llegado a cercanías de Krivoy Rog._
> 
> Para ser honesto, la información de que el ejército ruso ya estaba en algún lugar cerca de Krivoy Rog nos pareció mero pánico de los medios ucranianos, incluso recogido por el alcalde Vikul que simplemente no teníamos prisa por refutar.
> 
> ...



Krivoy Rog es la ciudad natal de Zelensky. Además de estratégico, algún valor simbólico tiene.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> ¿Como no van a decir que los ucranianos son muy malos por atar a postes a los que faciltan la invasión si durante la invasión llegaban a decir que era todo por culpa de Ucrania y de la OTAN por no hacer lo que decía Putin? Ya sabemos todos que la invasión está totalmente justificada porque al pobre Putin no le dejaron otra opción.



Espera que ya te digo que cuando la cosa se ponga más fea aún, el argumentario de excusas va a ser la risión total, al final la culpa es de los esquimales, ya verás.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (20 Mar 2022)

La guerra será larga.

*Zelenski descarta reconocer la independencia del Donbás y la soberanía rusa sobre Crimea como exige Putin*

El presidente de Ucrania, *Volodímir Zelenski*, ha asegurado este domingo que está "preparado" para negociar con su homólogo ruso, *Vladímir Putin*, para poner fin a la guerra en su país, pero ha *descartado reconocer la independencia del Donbás y la soberanía rusa sobre Crimea*.

En una entrevista con la CNN, el mandatario ucraniano ha afirmado de modo tajante que *no asumirá "ningún compromiso que afecte a la integridad territorial y a la soberanía" *de Ucrania.

El Kremlin ha puesto como condición para acabar con su invasión que Kiev renuncie a entrar en la OTAN, reconozca la independencia de las autoproclamadas repúblicas de Donetsk y Lugansk, en el Donbás, y *el control ruso de Crimea, anexionada por Moscú en 2014*.

Zelenski descarta reconocer la independencia del Donbás (rtve.es)


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

Los ruskis se mofan de nosotros. En sus canales:

*Los camioneros españoles bloquean las calles en protesta por el aumento del precio del combustible*

Video: t.me/c/1708761316/1176


----------



## kelden (20 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Cierto !!, se olvidaron de comentar los avances.  Ahora ya les duran *como 25 segundos* antes de pulverizarse... *es casi el doble !!*



Vamos a ver .... cualquiera que tenga misiles intercontinentales puede acabar desarrollando este tipo de misiles. Una ojiva nuclear en reentrada no deja de ser un mini-misil hipersónico. Incluso va a más velocidad.

Si tienen materiales para que la ojiva no se les queme en la reentrada, acabarán dando con la tecla para hacer funcionar el X51 u otro similar. Es cuestión de tiempo, dinero y ganas.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

ourensanoparavercing dijo:


> Si le da la vuelta, Ucrania - Otan es el agresor y Rusia se defiende también es válido.
> 
> Pero Europa y España se hunden en la mierda POR el apoyo de subnormales como tú.



En la mierda te hundirás tú, mongolo.

El que va para el pozo es Rusia y sus payasos defensores.


----------



## Dr.Nick (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## cuasi-pepito (20 Mar 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


>



El hecho mismo de que Twiter no esté baneando las cuentas que sacan esas fotos (acusándolas de manipular o lo que sea), me hace pensar que es una narrativa tolerada por la OTAN-UE-NWO.

¿motivos?


----------



## Bimbo (20 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Aprovecho para hacer una pregunta. Cuando esto termine Donetsk pertenecerá a Rusia o será un estado independiente tipo Bielorrusia.
> Para entendernos, el Shakthar Donetsk de futbol en que liga jugará?



Jugaran la superliga rusa y tambien los equipos bielorusos y el sheriff


----------



## pemebe (20 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Vamos a ver y hay que repetirlo hasta la saciedad. Las opiniones no cuentan. Cuentan los hechos.
> 
> Un país democrático y soberano ha sido invadido por otro. Esa es la realidad. Y todos los días están bombardeando sus ciudades e infraestructuras. Ucrania no había invadido Rusia.
> 
> ...



_Un país democrático y soberano ha sido invadido por otro_. 

Yo lo dejaría en un país ha sido invadido por otro. *El presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, ha anunciado este sábado la suspensión de la actividad de diez partidos de la oposición mientras dure la ley marcial. *No me parece muy democratico. Lo de soberano, igual que España.
_
Y todos los días están bombardeando sus ciudades e infraestructuras. _

*Yo lo dejaría en todos los dias están bombardeando las infraestructuras (principalmente aeropuertos y depositos de combustible y armas). Con el número de muertos civiles es imposible que estén bombardeando ciudades.*

_Ucrania no había invadido Rusia. Ucrania no había menoscabado la independencia ni la soberanía rusa._

*En eso de acuerdo. Pero no hay que olvidar que llevaban 8 años bombardeando a sus propios compatriotas en el Donbass (leer informes de la ONU).*

_Pero no olvideis en Rusia opinar en contra de la opinión de Putin son 15 años de cárcel (Y en algunos casos polonio radioactivo)._

*Una media verdad es peor que una mentira. la única condena que ha habido hasta hora por opinar contra la guerra en directo por televison ha sido de menos de 300 euros. Menos que España por saltarse un estado de alarma ilegal que eran 600 euros. Y tenemos memoria . Y muertos entre espias siempre ha habido y en los dos sentidos.*

_Aquí, algunos defensores de Putin pueden justificar sus matanzas impunemente._

Yo veo demasiada gente en ambos sentidos mostrando matanzas, destrozos de tanques obomardeos. Pero casi nadie justifica nada.y muchos analizan y proporcionan información. A mi me interesa más lo que nos puede afectar a nosotros en cuanto a los movimientos de alianzas que se están produciendo.


----------



## Giles Amaury (20 Mar 2022)

Dr.Nick dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 992077



Todavía no han ni rodeado Kiev ni tomado Jarkov, pero según ese mapa ya prácticamente controlan la mitad de Ucrania.


----------



## amcxxl (20 Mar 2022)

Tenemos 3 ejes principales en este momento:






El soldado de la RPD le dice al reportero de guerra Rostislav Zhuravlyov que es de Dmitrovka en el oblast de Donetsk y que no ha estado en casa durante ocho años, y espera llegar allí. - ¿Cómo está el estado de ánimo? - Estado de ánimo de lucha. No puedo decir mucho pero todo va bien.


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Mar 2022)

....


cobasy dijo:


> ...heridas sin inflamación...raro raro en la cara, labios... nariz, color de herida y ninguna inflamación ni hematoma, raro



¡Por que me citas?

En la cita mia que pones solo hay un documental sobre el Donbass del *año 2015*, cuando toda Europa ignoraba esa guerra civil, aparte has puesto otra cita de otro forero con el cual nada tengo que ver,

¿Propaganda entonces? Si ningún medio estaba interesado, solo lo seguíamos por aquí una poca gente.

Si quieres hacerte un favor mira el documental enterito, dura más de media hora y luego comentas.


----------



## Stormtrooper (20 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Los ucranianos entierran en fosas comunes a los soldados rusos muertos que dejan atrás sus generales llenos de medallas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Y que me quiere usted decir a mi en especial sobre ello al nombrarme?


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

El analista militar estadounidense Scott Ritter:

"Lo que vemos es una estrategia multivector clásica. Su objetivo es atar a las fuerzas enemigas, mantenerlas en su lugar, destruir puestos de mando, rodear a las fuerzas enemigas y capturar objetos estratégicamente importantes".

"La velocidad de avance de las tropas rusas es mayor que la velocidad de las tropas alemanas en la Operación Blitzkrieg en la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Por lo tanto, si alguien dice "lento", no, no es lento, este es el avance de tropas más rápido de la historia. "

"Una de las razones que obstaculizan el avance de los rusos es que la parte rusa anunció su intención de evitar bajas entre los militares ucranianos. Para mí, como para todos, fue una absoluta sorpresa que iniciaran la operación con una mano atada a la espalda. Sus espaldas."

"Los ucranianos han decidido luchar, y están luchando muy dignamente. No puedo subestimar el coraje y la resistencia del ejército ucraniano. (...) Pero pierden, perderán irremediablemente".

"Las tropas rusas se privaron deliberadamente de la gran ventaja de la doctrina militar moderna: esta es una ventaja decisiva en la potencia de fuego. (...) Los rusos abandonaron esta táctica. No la usaron en ninguna parte".

La opinión es muy elogiosa para el ejército ruso. El comando militar ruso podría ser criticado (hay algo para eso). Pero Ritter cree que el principal fracaso de la operación es el acompañamiento propagandístico.


----------



## Remequilox (20 Mar 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Desde el teclado... puede ser una manera de llegar a Zaporiztia* y Dnipro si hay menos resistencia a ese lado del rio. Pero no se yo si los rusos estan en condiciones para eso...



El 58º ejercito combinado ruso, actuando desde Crimea, ha logrado conquistar unos 55.000 km2.
Ahora, una vez limpien Mariúpol, ese frente del sur puede abastecerse y reforzarse tanto desde el este (Rostov del Don) como desde el sur (Crimea, desde Krasnodar).
Cierto que van a necesitar algo de refuerzo, pero el ataque hacia Zaporiyia y Krivoi Rog, desde dos direcciones, es perfectamente factible. Dnipro va luego.
Una vez caigan Odesa y Kramatorsk, la diagonal de la Z estará completa.
La línea inferior de la Z es Odesa-Jerson-Melitopol-Berdiansk-Mariúpol

Y además, de propina, Krivoi Rog es la ciudad natal de Zelensky.....


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



Bah, las abuelas de la tundra te hacen unas teles 5K de 70 pulgadas con la tripa de un castor y las heces de una perdiz nival.

Pos menudas son!

Y están güenas y to! 

Esos ojos azules cuando te la comen sin dentadura! Lo más de lo más.


----------



## Nico (20 Mar 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Me temo que muchos no van a poder soportar el desabastecimiento que estamos sufriendo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 992000





Noooooo !!!!!... los Doritos NOOOOO !!!!


----------



## rejon (20 Mar 2022)

Pues ná ...


----------



## silent lurker (20 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Jajajajaja, se ve claramente que él misil no estalló por suerte porque evidentemente es real



Conocía el salón/cocina pero el baño/cocina, no.
Merece un kaliber.


----------



## Gotthard (20 Mar 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


>



Los nazis ucranianos son una minoria entre bellisimas personas que no tienen nada que ver.

Los nacionalistas ucranianos son lo que son y lo que siempre han sido. Estudiad historia y caeros del burro.




Aqui un ucraniano de la Waffen SS Galitzia jurando lealtad a Adolf Hitler.




Aqui milicianos ucranianos de la UPA grabando la caceria de polacos en Lvov. Gracias a estos hijos de puta y su aficion a las camaras y tomavistas y la inestimable organizacion de la carniceria desde el ayuntamiento dando las direcciones de todos los polacos el progromo de polacos de Lvov es uno de los mejor documentados de la historia del siglo XX. 80.000 victimas, en su mayoria ancianos, mujeres y niños. 

Fue una pena para los ucranianos que las cintas cayeran en manos equivocadas y ahora esten publicadas y archivadas por todas partes, asi no hay quien blanquee a la UPA (que sigue existiendo y con excelente salud).





Encuentra las 0 diferencias. 

Bueno si, a las mujeres de la izquierda las violaron y fusilaron en un barranco, el plan con la de la derecha es que muera de frio y sed atada al arbol, lo de atar al arbol es una técnica tradicional ucraniana ampliamente usada, asi pueden todas las bellisimas personas participar en el linchamiento sin riesgo de que la victima haga un arañazo.


----------



## crocodile (20 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Ufffff....
> 
> Que no pague a Occidente tiene un pase.
> 
> ...



Me da que es al revés, es Rusia la que presta la pasta y les da más tiempo para pagar.


----------



## kikepm (20 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Hay mucha desigualdad, muchas diferencias entre regiones
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este mapa es falso, o algo se nos escapa. Es económicamente imposible que haya áreas con una renta superior a 50.000 mientras que otras tengan 10 (2.500 a 5.000) o 20 veces menos renta (1.000 a 2.500).

En un caso como ese, la emigración y el flujo de capital de unas áreas a otras serían de tal magnitud que tenderian a suavizar la diferencia. Para evitar que esto fuera así, y que las diferencias de renta tan radicales se mantuvieran, sería necesario imponer restricciones draconianas a los movimientos de capital y migratorios.

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> El hecho mismo de que Twiter no esté baneando las cuentas que sacan esas fotos (acusándolas de manipular o lo que sea), me hace pensar que es una narrativa tolerada por la OTAN-UE-NWO.
> 
> ¿motivos?



Qué listos sois, es que los magufos sois tan listos...

" El hecho de que una mierda haya salido de mi ano debe ser motivo de desconfianza, puesto que mi primo me ha dicho que los anos, cuando las golondrinas vuelan bajas, blablabla"


----------



## damnun_infectum (20 Mar 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Tres años de cárcel en la República Checa por expresar opiniones favorables a Rusia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOS FOLLAVACUNAS contraatacan; antes era la ponzoña, ahora la guerra.


----------



## Gonzalor (20 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Toda la follarrusada que aquí excreta y escribe desde esos territorios debería ser azotada también, siguiendo punto por punto el Manual de Buenas Prácticas de cuando Putin era kagebero...



¿Y la libertad de expresión? Yo no soy pro ruso, pero leer las opiniones de quienes SÍ lo son me permite calibrar la información y sacar mis propias conclusiones.


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Todavía no han ni rodeado Kiev ni tomado Jarkov, pero según ese mapa ya prácticamente controlan la mitad de Ucrania.



Piensa como un jugador de Go en lugar de pensar como un jugador de ajedrez.









Go - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## cuasi-pepito (20 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> La guerra será larga.
> 
> *Zelenski descarta reconocer la independencia del Donbás y la soberanía rusa sobre Crimea como exige Putin*
> 
> ...



Leí ayer que el Mº de Defensa ruso decía que la guerra entraba en otra fase, y que iba a mantenerse (remaining usaba). La verdad es que todos los cambios tácticos los estamos viendo a toro pasado, ni siquiero los expertos más exquisitos del foro saben muy bien cual es el objetivo final. Si hguantaron 8 años sin intervenir en dombass, bien puede aguantar Rusia una situación de guerra de baja intensidad por años.....incluso estoy leyendo cosas raras de repoblación, de civilización rusa sin carácter nacionalista, una especie de NWO ruso...cualquier cosa es posible.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Y la libertad de expresión? Yo no soy pro ruso, pero leer las opiniones de quienes SÍ lo son me permite hacerme calibrar la información y sacar mis propias conclusiones.



En países limítrofes con Rusia y de la órbita occidental?

Esa gente tiene que estar controlada, e incluso collejeada.

Quintas Columnas las justas, que luego es tarde.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> LOS FOLLAVACUNAS contraatacan; antes era la ponzoña, ahora la guerra.




Y ese guiño gilipollesco para ganar adeptos, juas juas.


----------



## NPI (20 Mar 2022)

Los COVIDIANOS TRAGACIONISTAS TOTALITARIOS vuelven de nuevo al hilo, es hora de aplicar un nuevo correctivo.


----------



## amcxxl (20 Mar 2022)

Video del asesor jefe de DNR Igor Kimakovsky del distrito central de Mariupol. Video realizado desde la casa en 161A Prospekt Stroiteley, que confirma el control aliado sobre los distritos 20, 21 y 17 del oeste ubicados al oeste.


En el video también se puede ver un camión que pasa por la calle: aparentemente, el frente pasa hacia el este a través de un edificio de poca altura.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Leí ayer que el Mº de Defensa ruso decía que la guerra entraba en otra fase, y que iba a mantenerse (remaining usaba). La verdad es que todos los cambios tácticos los estamos viendo a toro pasado, ni siquiero los expertos más exquisitos del foro saben muy bien cual es el objetivo final. Si hguantaron 8 años sin intervenir en dombass, bien puede aguantar Rusia una situación de guerra de baja intensidad por años.....incluso estoy leyendo cosas raras de repoblación, de civilización rusa sin carácter nacionalista, una especie de NWO ruso...cualquier cosa es posible.



Baja intensidad.

Ya ya.

Habrá que gastar primero todos los juguetes que les hemos pasado (y los que faltan por llegar), y eso la intensidad, como que no la baja.


----------



## Zappa (20 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Me da que es al revés, es Rusia la que presta la pasta y les da más tiempo para pagar.



Tienes razón.
Algo les dará a cambio Lukashenko, a saber qué...


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

La situación operativa en la zona de la operación militar especial según el Ministerio de Defensa francés.


----------



## Guillotin (20 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> La esposa del exdiputado de la Verjovna Rada Kotvitsky intentó llevarse 30 millones de dólares a Hungría. El propio Kotvitsky es considerado uno de los socios comerciales más cercanos de Avakov. Es de destacar que los guardias fronterizos de Ucrania no notaron nada sospechoso, y los funcionarios de aduanas húngaros prestaron atención a las maletas llenas de dinero.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 992052
> Ver archivo adjunto 992053



Ese dinero es para comprar armas y combatir a los rusos


----------



## Zappa (20 Mar 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Tres años de cárcel en la República Checa por expresar opiniones favorables a Rusia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al loro que acabamos medio foro en el trullo a este paso.
Id pensando en como inmolar las cuentas con estilo si llega el momento.


----------



## Discordante (20 Mar 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Tres años de cárcel en la República Checa por expresar opiniones favorables a Rusia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que puta verguenza. El unico que no puede poner limite a la libertad de expresion es el estado precisamente.

El coronavirus ya hizo saltar por los aires cualquier disimulo de que vivimos en sociedades libres con derechos personales pero esta guerra no se queda atras. Puto siglo 21 y fascio-socialismo estatista.

Y me cago en la estampa de todos los hdlgp que lo han abrazado con fruicion y lo han votado una y otra vez.


----------



## Demodé (20 Mar 2022)

La perspectiva de unos contactados con supuestas ET que han sobrevolado el teatro de operaciones y lo han analizado con varios instrumentos avanzados para ver qué tropas hay en realidad... *Rusia ha tomado casi toda Ucrania, no hay combates lo que hay son refugiados ucranianos que huyen cargando lo que pueden hacia todas las fronteras incluida la rusa, es el ejército ucraniano el que agrede a su población.*

Transcripción de la conversación (porque estos contactados chatean con ellas por Internet, ellas acceden a través de unos servidores que el gobierno creo de de EE.UU. tiene para razas ET de la Federación) *sobrevuelo de Ucrania en vuelo atmosferico analizando lo que tienen ahí metido de verdad las tropas terrestres*, y desde la órbita, de ayer por los taygeteanos, e informe de Athéna Swarúu sobre la situación que ha apreciado, demostrando así desde otro punto de vista la falsedad de lo que cuentan los medios de comunicación de masas occidentales:





Swaruu


Pagina oficial de Swaruu, Official page of Swaruu.




www.swaruu.org





Edito para incluir este extracto que lo resume todo, muy importante:




Ucrania - Reporte de Vuelo y Mas (Athena Swaruu) 
Agencia Cósmica, Gosia March 20, 2022


*>>Originalmente en Español - 19 de Marzo 2022*

>>Robert: Me vino eso muy fuerte hoy en la mente...como que los Ucranianos están utilizando contra su voluntad a la población civil.

>>Swaruu X (Athena): Si, así es. La desinformación mediática Occidental es monumental en Ucrania. Básicamente nada de lo que dicen es verdad.

>>Ahora te informo. Volé 3 días seguidos por la zona. Lo que veo es que alrededor de Ucrania sobre Polonia principalmente esta plagado de maquinaria de la OTAN. Tanques, vehículos blindados y tanto avión que parece avispero, pero nadie tiene permiso de pasar la frontera o corte marcial. Tanto avión caza Occidental me facilita mi trabajo mucho, se confunden entre si y no saben ni quien es quien en el aire, mucha desorganización.

>>Lo que vi es mucha munición antiaérea, SAM (misiles) YM270 MLRS que son blindados que sacan racimos de cohetes como para acabar con toda una zona. En el Mar Negro hay barcos de la US NAVY y de la Royal Navy. Por lo menos 6 submarinos. En el Báltico hay solo un submarino, de Hampton. Pero el submarino es caza, no es un portamísiles. Aunque lleva Tomahawk. Si puede pegar una población Tierra adentro. Es un Los Angeles II.

>>Rumania tiene a la 10 Mountain de la US ARMY. Completo una división, 1100 hombres. Helicópteros pero en enjambres.

>>Del lado Ruso no puedo ver desde atmosférico. Pero a diferencia de mi ultimo reporte que no había aviones en el aire, los Rusos también están como enjambres. Hablo de miles de aviones de ambos lados. Y ha habido ya incidentes de casi choque entre si.

>>Incluyéndome, que por volar bajo, casi me pasa a traer o me paso a traer a un T-6 Texan II despegando. Pasamos rozando.

>>Robert: Y todo eso lo filmaste para que lo vieran en la Toleka?

>>Swaruu X (Athena): Si, y quedó en el Gun Cam. Pero si muy molesto porque pasamos virtualmente a unos 2 o 3 metros. La cola del Texan II paso rozando mis estabilizadores de atrás. La montaña me cegaba y estábamos las dos a unos 90 metros AGL de altitud. Ella volaba de una forma inadecuada para el lugar y la altura, yo estaba en posición de aproximación, en mi ruta ILS por instrumentos.

>>Robert: Eso significa que traen a pilotos inexpertos para ser carne de cañon.

>>Swaruu X (Athena): Si, y a eso voy. Trajeron a todos. Verdes especialmente. Por ejemplo, si buscan en internet el T-6A Texan II es el avión de entrenamiento principal de la USAF ¿Qué hace en Polonia?

>>Lo que esta pasando alli es un polvorín a punto de estallar. Cualquier cosa y ya es culpa de los Rusos, el peor momento que he visto.

>>Ahora, segunda parte. Esto ya no lo reporté yo porque no puedo ver ahí dentro de Ucrania porque no puedo volar ahí. Lo sabemos por otros métodos.

>>No se ven combates como se les dice en las noticias. Ni uno solo. Se ven posiciones Rusas en puntos clave como plantas nucleares y puentes, así como en aeropuertos y bases militares tomadas. Como si Rusia hubiera ya tomado Ucrania casi por completo. CASI.

>>Porque lo que si se ve son muchos refugiados en grandes cantidades. Caminando hacia las fronteras con Rusia, Polonia y Rumania. Miles y miles cargando lo que pueden. Escenario comparable a la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Y muchos poblados y ciudades destruidos y en llamas. Parece ataques incendiarios. Parece que el Ejército de Ucrania es quien está atacando a la gente. Como sospechaba Robert.

>>El Occidente está empujando una narrativa absurda. Noticias completamente falsas. Lo que si se ve es que están atacando a los civiles Ucranianos y de seguro haciéndoles pensar que son los Rusos quienes les atacan. Pero en las fronteras y en algunos formaciones o convoyes de refugiados se ha visto vehículos blindados a rueda Rusos escoltando a la gente <---

>>Lo que se dice aquí, los analistas militares de Taygeta, Dhor Kaal'el y Khila principalmente, que están empujando la narrativa de "héroes" del ejercito Ucraniano y de la fuerza aérea de Ucrania y de gente común y corriente que ha permanecido a luchar contra la invasión Rusa... para no solo manipular la percepción Occidental en contra de Rusia sino también para alentar a la gente misma de Ucrania para que luchen, con ello explotando su valor y su ímpetu humano.

>>Robert: Entonces tienen miedo que la población civil de Occidente vea que todas esas atrocidades las hacen comandos de mercenarios que de seguro son de EEUU.

>>Swaruu X (Athena): Si. No podemos decir si son o no "mercenarios" tal cual (ejército pagado) ni puedo asegurar que haya Fuerzas Especiales de USA o de OTAN dentro haciendo las atrocidades, pero conociendo como operan, y basándome en lo que la historia nos ha demostrado, estoy convencida de que Ucrania está plagada de soldados SOC Americanos (Fuerzas Especiales, Delta Force, Navy Seals, Marines Pathfinders y demás). Y más que mercenarios, esto son los mismos ejércitos de Ucrania que trabajan para el Occidente.

>>Gosia: Una cosa que no entiendo. Dijiste que no habéis visto los combates pero por otro lado que todo esta destruido, en llamas, y gente escapando. Como es eso posible sin alguna forma de combates?

>>Swaruu X (Athena): No creemos que sean combates, más que nada es que llega un ejército, el que sea, y saca a la gente y luego prende en llamas a las casas. También mucho daño por mortero, eso también encaja. También pueden llegar a poblados ya evacuados y los destruyen.

>>El CIC me reportó hace un momento antes de entrar con ustedes, que no encuentran ni una sola grabación del tipo Gun Cam real que demuestre un combate entre fuerzas Rusas y Fuerzas Ucranianas.

>>Por ejemplo, hay una filmación de un vehículo Blindado Ruso APC del tipo BMP pintado con una Z como lo tienen los Rusos en Ucrania que lo están destruyendo y quemando. Resulta ser que ese tipo de BMP ya no lo usa el ejército Ruso desde los años 80. Es una farsa. Entonces si, vemos que ha habido combate entre Rusos y Ucranianos, tiene que haberlo, pero como de seguro los Rusos dominaron, no hay ni filmaciones.

>>Entonces lo que vemos es que los Rusos entraron, dominaron casi todo y el Occidente empuja otra narrativa.

>>Robert: Que puede pasar con el Presidente de Ucrania? Parece que llegaron a algún tipo de acuerdo.

>>Swaruu X (Athena): Es aquí en donde, a mi parecer, ya entra en el juego el plan mayor del Cabal que controla ambos lados.

>>Y si, creemos que haya habido combate sangriento y muertos de ambos bandos, pero no como lo empuja la Mass Media. También me reporta CIC planes de que YouTube dejará de funcionar en Rusia inminentemente. No se sabe si es cierto o no, pero no me extraña.

>>Gosia: Y otra pregunta...como realmente esta el estado de esta guerra entonces? Es Rusia ganando o que? Que ves que va a pasar posiblemente?

>>Swaruu X (Athena): Nivel calle - Rusia está ganando y aplastamente. La Mass Media Occidental no lo dirá nunca. Sin embargo que la gane, no depende de que si tenga mejor estrategia, tecnología o armamentos. Sino de qué es lo que quieren los controladores. Si así lo deciden mañana puede perder la Guerra Rusia, y lo justificarían con la misma basura que han estado publicando en contra.

>>Gosia: Y que piensas que podrían querer aquí? Solo que la guerra se extienda, no? Causar problemas en todo el mundo.

>>Swaruu X (Athena): Solo depende del plan del Cabal que controla ambos lados. Si, es posible una falsa bandera grande estilo Golfo de Tonkin (Vietnam) y que empiece guerra OTAN contra Rusia. Por que SI veo todo puesto para eso. Todo en sus posiciones. De que ocurra o no, no tengo la respuesta. Pensando en procedimientos para re-seteo de civilizaciones, guerra entre OTAN y Rusia sería una buena opción. Colapsaría economías, motivara a la gente a luchar y a trabajar duro, y a aceptar nuevas normas opresoras. Pero pasarían a traer a todo el mundo hasta a los Uruguayos.

>>Robert: Y una buena excusa para tapar los efectos secundarios de las vacunas.

>>Swaruu X (Athena): Si, además exacto. Que es por las armas químicas Rusas o por la radiación, veo eso como narrativa posible, si. No veo ya a nadie cayendo muertos por las vacunas, porque ya no se reporta ni en los medios conspiranóicos. Y eso es muy peligroso.

>>Robert: Una vez Rusia tome Kiev que pasara? Creo que ya estan rodeados.

>>Swaruu X (Athena): Rusia según mis reportes ya tomó Kiev, tal vez queden lugares de resistencia, aislados, porque Kiev es grande y todo eso.

>>El Ejercito Ucraniano no tuvo oportunidad contra Rusia, por eso se fueron contra la población civil para que las atrocidades sean de Rusia (falsa bandera) y así obtener mayor apoyo Occidental. Porque la agenda del Cabal es demonizar a Rusia, y lo ha hecho desde hace ya años, sin contar la Guerra Fría. Esto para crear dos bandos fuertes por control de población.

>>Robert: Bueno, me refiero al parlamento.

>>Swaruu X (Athena): Directamente a eso no tengo datos. Hablo de posiciones militares alrededor y dentro de la mayor parte de Kiev, por lo menos. No tengo ese detalle.

>>Robert: Y este fake, Tina: "Los astronautas rusos abordan la estación internacional con los colores de Ucrania". Si allí no hay nadie?

>>Swaruu X (Athena): Todo está armado. La ISS no es lo que les dicen, las filmaciones si son de estudio con pantalla verde o bajo el agua. Eso es falso. Lo que pasa en la ISS en verdad no se le da al publico.

>>Lo único real del ISS es que a veces si transmiten algunas tomas reales de cámara remota hacia la Tierra, solo algunas veces, no todas, porque la mayoría son filmaciones de la misma ISS que repiten (re-runs). Pero pocas veces si pasa que es real pero no en vivo, como que pasa primero por censura y luego se transmite. Nunca en vivo real. Esto lo sabemos nosotras porque desde la Toleka vemos las nubes y los lugares como desde la ISS y no coinciden.

>>Gosia: Una pregunta, volviendo a Ucrania misma. Las falsas banderas hechas por los Ucranianos en Ucrania... lo ves hecho por los Ucranianos pagados por el Occidente, o por los mismos Ucranianos buscando ser vistos como victimas para obtener mas apoyo Occidental como has dicho? O ambas cosas?

>>Swaruu X (Athena): Ambas cosas.

>>Si, suceden y eso es lo que vemos que está ahuyentando a la gente de Ucrania, a los civiles. No dudo que haya habido atrocidades Rusas, siempre pasan, pero la evidencia que tenemos ahora apunta a que son los mismos de Ucrania, ejércitos y mercenarios he infiltrados de las fuerzas especiales de USA quienes hacen esas atrocidades y la destrucción.

>>Robert: Entonces se podría acusar desde Rusia formalmente al Presidente de Ucrania por crímenes de guerra?

>>Swaruu X (Athena): Nivel calle, definitivamente SI. Como tu hoy me dijiste que sospechas. Lo que también explica la censura de los medios y todo lo que proviene de Rusia.

>>Robert: Y que finalidad tiene el quemar todas las casas?

>>Swaruu X (Athena): Crear refugiados, resentimiento contra Rusia, acusar a Rusia de atrocidades de guerra, de atacar civiles, y con ello obtener apoyo de la población Occidental y de gobiernos (nivel calle). Nivel expandido, crear destrucción y sufrimiento en el pueblo Ucraniano que es clave.

>>Gosia: Tengo una pregunta. Matias me ha comentado como la gente, su familia aquí en Finlandia, esta asustada y todo eso. Piensan que tienen que preparar comida etc. Yo misma he visto gente en grupos de Finlandia de FB hablando de donde están posicionados los bunkers para esconderse. Que se podría decir a la gente en este nivel? Hay posibilidad piensas que se extienda la guerra a otros paises como Finlandia, por ejemplo?

>>Swaruu X (Athena): Si se expande pasaría a todo el mundo. Si empiezan a luchar OTAN contra Rusia si. Finlandia quedaría en medio. Entre las bases Rusas de Kola y las Bases de la OTAN de Noruega. No tenemos la agenda exacta. Pero no se ve bien esto. Aun así no hay mucho que se pueda hacer, pero si se pueden preparar no estaría de más. Sin embargo no quiero provocar pánicos.

>>Gosia: Matias me pregunta también por el documento PDF de Agenda 2030. Pregunta si esta guerra tiene algo que ver con eso, y si incluso ese documento tiene que ver con los planes del Cabal de verdad?

>>Swaruu X (Athena): Si. Es parte de la Agenda 2021, ahora 2030 de despoblación. Ese documento, del cual estoy consciente, si dice mucho y están obligados a decirles a la gente lo que harán para que la culpa se de ellos. Pero no significa que pasen las cosas exactamente como en ese documento. Pero si contiene elementos que vemos como reales. Es una advertencia muy grave. Pero no nos es posible saber con qué certeza lo harán o como. No sabemos qué viene. Pero no se alarmen, aun no se sabe qué.

>>Además la falta de presencia militar en el Báltico nos demuestra que no hay mucha acción aquí, cosa que me llama la atención porque están las bases Rusas de Kola. Sin embargo, hay mucha actividad en Noruega y Mar del Norte, más que nada de los Ingleses Royal Navy.

>>Punto aparte: En este momento el lugar muy tranquilo de Latinoamérica en cuanto a agendas es México. Este y sur, Norte NO. Lejos de la zona de narcos y de influencia de USA. México Rural, lo que es Chiapas, Oaxaca, Veracruz, Campeche.

>>Me refiero solo a asuntos relacionados con la agenda Covid. Porque México esta plagado de problemas de Narcotráfico y de Mafias y corrupción. Sin embargo, aún así hay que ver que comparativamente no esta tan mal al respecto de agendas Covid. Por ahora, mañana no se sabe. Porque si tienen planes muy fuertes para México, para destruirlo como usando una "Balcanización" o fragmentación en estados independientes más pequeños, entre otras cosas. Y no tengo reportes de Perú ni de Bolivia ni de Venezuela. Así que podrían estar mejor, o peor, pero yo no lo se aún.

>>Siento que el pueblo Mexicano se ha defendido, pero no por despiertos, ni por hacer marchas. Sino por su propia desorganización he ignorancia interna. Con todo respeto para los Mexicanos. Haciendo muy difícil que impongan medidas como en un país del primer mundo, sin embargo depende de qué lugar de la Republica Mexicana. Porque México es muy grande.

>>Otra cosa ahora a favor es que México está rodeando del "ojo de Gaia" o punto energético mayor, como "glándula pineal" de la Tierra (El Golfo de México). Entonces está lleno de místicos, chamanes, y de personas muy avanzadas, de fenómenos paranormales fuertes. Ese pueblo lo que sienta y lo que haga reparte por las líneas ley a todo el mundo. Comparativamente al pueblo Ucraniano, también sentados sobre un nodo energético muy grande.

>>Los mimos Mexicanos creo que aceptarían que el mismo caos en el que viven, tanta pobreza, extremos de clases sociales, todo eso causa que sean difíciles de manejar como población. Y esto lo veo como ejemplo de que resistencia pasiva hace más daño que manifestaciones abiertas para las cuales el Cabal esta preparado para enfrentar.

>>Sea que México se defienda porque simplemente no obedecen pero por desorganizados, corruptos he ignorantes, el resultado es el mismo: son dificiles de controlar por no estar dentro del sistema tanto como lo están en otros paises. Hablo de masa de población, porque por supuesto que hay poblaciones, grupos y ciudades completamente Matrix en México, pero hablo de población que en general la mayoría es muy pobre y muy poco educada.

>>Gosia: Ok. Y otra pregunta. Como el Occidente puede ir empujando una narrativa tan opuesta a lo que esta pasando si toda esta gente, en miles, que esta saliendo de allí, puede ahora contar la verdad de lo que realmente pasa? Refiero a los civiles refugiados. A menos que por alguna razón ellos también incluso haber estando dentro, estaban manipulados y no pueden distinguir quien es quien o algo. Pero lo dudo. Como explicamos eso?

>>Swaruu X (Athena): Porque para los refugiados fueron los Rusos quienes les hicieron las atrocidades, siendo que lo arrolladoramente más probable es que hayan sido Ucranianos, o mercenarios pasando por Rusos para acusarlos. Entonces los refugiados irán y dirán que fueron los Rusos.

>>Y no he visto ni una sola entrevista a refugiados, y si los hay podrían ser armados, es decir que quienes están entrevistando no sean refugiados sino actores de crisis pagados. Si sale en el Mass Media no se puede confiar pero nada, nunca dicen la verdad ya.>>


----------



## damnun_infectum (20 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Whiskyful thinking, que sí que sí, que está acojonado el Musk.



Aquí huele a caquita; por favor, cambia el pañal.









Elon Musk dice que Starlink no bloqueará fuentes de noticias rusas | DW | 05.03.2022


El multimillonario había autorizado el servicio satelital de Starlink en Ucrania tras la invasión rusa. Ahora, el magnate dice que no bloqueará a los medios rusos porque es un "absolutista de la libertad de expresión".




www.dw.com













Elon Musk alerta a Ucrania sobre el peligro de Starlink en zona de guerra


Elon Musk ha enviado antenas a Ucrania para que puedan mantener su acceso a internet usando su red Starlink, pero ahora avisa del peligro que conlleva su uso en la invasión rusa




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## El Promotor (20 Mar 2022)

Pim...



Pam..



Pum...



Es un no parar.






@Alvin Red @Insert Coin @Burbujo II @Decipher @Decimus @Stormtrooper @Hrodrich @elena francis @Fígaro @keylargof @Ernesto o lo otro @Scardanelli @_LoKy_ @ZHU DE @arriondas @HDR @ccartech @Indignado @frangelico @Nico @Archimanguina @Tierra Azul @Fauna iberica @alas97 @Cazadora @Gonzalor @Lma0Zedong @Walter Eucken @Guillotin @kelden @Discordante @Julc


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Mar 2022)

Parte de Guerra 20-3-22 a las 20:00h

Zona de Mariúpol en pocos días caerá, supongo que a lo largo de esta semana. Lo que dará una semana más de lo estimado inicialmente.




Zona del Donbas dan que en unas dos semanas estará completamente rodeada....entonces podríamos dar unos 20 días calculando un margen de error del 20% sobre esas 2 semanas, nos da sobre el 10 de Abril aprox.




Esto son apreciaciones mías: Si el Donbas cae antes de Semana Santa creo que ya tendremos algún ataque importante con misiles sobre Odessa que no desembarco ya que antes debe caer Nikolayev y Jarkov. E insisto para un ataque a Odessa se debe producir antes otro sobre el aeropuerto de Izmail al sur de Odessa y casi con frontera en Rumanía, allí los ukras deben tener todavía aviación.
Kiev no va a ser asaltada antes de Semana Santa.


----------



## rejon (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (20 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Ese grano va camino de nuevos pagadores; China, La India, quizá Pakistán, etc.
> Es lo habitual en las guerras.



En el enlace dice que las autoridades rusas revisaron la documentacion de los buques y les dejaron continuar viaje, pero hay que leer la noticia hasta el final, un saludo.


----------



## paconan (20 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Ufffff....
> 
> Que no pague a Occidente tiene un pase.
> 
> ...



Es al contrario lukas también esta sancionado, me imagino que se lo cobraran en apoyo logístico y eso

#Rusia le dio a #Bielorrusia un período de gracia de 5-6 años en préstamos estatales


----------



## Zhukov (20 Mar 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


>



Es el twitter de un amigo. Parece que se está difundiendo. Gracias por compartirlo.


----------



## Impresionante (20 Mar 2022)

Los oficialistas se han acelerado?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> La situación operativa en la zona de la operación militar especial según el Ministerio de Defensa francés.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 992104



Está claro que dejar sin mar a Ucrania va a ser un objetivo de Putin…


----------



## Fauna iberica (20 Mar 2022)

Seguimos con la inmunda prensa occidental.

Pregunta a más de un periodista : ¿ Qué se siente al llegar a tu casa y besar a tus hijos, después de haber estado intoxicando y mintiendo todo el día ?

Mensaje para las naciones terroristas de la OTAN: qué “bonito” fue mientras duró. Con el débil se atreve cualquiera : Libia, Yugoslavia, Siria, Iraq, Somalia, etc. Pero claro con Rusia ya es otra cosa: con Rusia se acabó el rollo. A ver quién tiene los bemoles.

Andan los sujetos de la OTAN con el subterfugio de cerrar el espacio aéreo en Ucrania y bla, bla, bla. Como si no supiéramos en qué consiste la trampa. Se cierra el espacio y a continuación la basura otanista comienza a bombardear, tal como hicieron en Libia. Estados Unidos dice que Polonia podría hacerlo y Polonia, que nada de nada, y se salió por la tangente.

Rusia lo ha dicho bien claro. Los aviones que salgan de un aeropuerto situado en un determinado país, esa nación será considerada como agresora y será atacada.

Se hizo el silencio entre los matones.

Pero lo peor de todo esto es la bazofia de la UE y el continente europeo en general. Un continente que en su supremacismo mira por encima del hombro a las otras naciones y culturas del mundo, menos a su adorado Estados Unidos.

Europa en 1884-85 tuvo la desfachatez en la Conferencia de Berlín de repartirse África. En una mano los conferenciantes sostenían un lápiz grueso para fijar fronteras sin ningún criterio, y en la otra un buen puro habano y una copa de coñac francés.

Rusia no participó en el saqueo.

Producto del reparto. Unos ( Inglaterra y Francia) se llevaron más que otros ( Italia y Alemania) y eso engendró envidias, resentimientos y odios. Entre gentuza ya se sabe. Consecuencia, Europa comenzó a suicidarse y desencadenó la Primera Guerra Mundial ( 1914- 1918).

Acabado el conflicto, del que salió ya muy maltrecha, los vencedores, tan canallas como los vencidos, impusieron a estos últimos unas contribuciones de guerra insoportables y fruto de todo ello, alumbró en Alemania y Austria el monstruo, es decir el nazismo.

Capitulo siguiente : Con el nazismo, llegó la II guerra mundial y dentro de ella, la invasión a Rusia de la Alemania nazi en 1941. Pero ello no es enteramente cierto, la agresión no la perpetró exclusivamente Alemania. Intervinieron en la agresión los siguientes países : Alemania, su anexada Austria, Croacia, Finlandia, la anexada Checoslovaquia, Bulgaria, Rumanía y Hungría. A todo ello habría que sumar numerosas divisiones reclutadas con entusiasmo en los siguientes países ocupados: Noruega, Bélgica, Holanda, Bosnia ( después de ser destruida Yugoslavia), Dinamarca y la Francia de Vichy. Súmese a todo esto, la División azul en España y los numerosas colaboracionistas que con la invasión se sumaron a la agresión. Me refiero a las divisiones letonas y ucranianas.

Todo vale contra Rusia (léase sus inmensas riquezas, con el deseo de saquearlas). Ya antes Napoleón hubo de invadirla en 1812 ( en su ejército contaba con numerosos alemanes y polacos), y en 1918 con ocasión de la guerra civil contra los rusos blancos, después de la revolución de octubre de 1917, numerosos países europeos la volvieron a invadir, con el añadido esta vez de Inglaterra.

En ninguna de las tres ocasiones anteriores pudieron con Rusia. Y ahora tampoco podrán y ya pueden berrear lo que quieran los corruptos medios de comunicación occidentales.

La fiesta de las sanciones ( que son de ida y vuelta, no se olvide) ya las estamos pagando. Ayer en un supermercado comprobé como una señora debió dejar un litro de aceite de girasol. El límite de compra está fijado en cinco libros y ella llevaba seis. Muchas empresas de mi entorno ( y créanme que son grandes) ya no pueden vender fruta en Rusia, ni triangulando, y la factura del gas y la electricidad sólo hace que subir y subir.

Rusia liberó a Europa del fascismo en la II guerra mundial, pues ella ganó la II la guerra mundial. Veremos lo que surge en Europa cuando todo esto acabe. Mas de uno como antaño se teme lo peor.

Europa está en descomposición política, económica y sobre todo moral. Y ya le queda poco.

Laquenosvieneencima.blogspot.com


----------



## .Kaikus (20 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Ese grano va camino de nuevos pagadores; China, La India, quizá Pakistán, etc.
> Es lo habitual en las guerras.



En el enlace dice que las autoridades rusas revisaron la documentacion de los buques y les dejaron continuar viaje, pero hay que leer la noticia hasta el final, un saludo.


----------



## rejon (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## damnun_infectum (20 Mar 2022)

silent lurker dijo:


> Conocía el salón/cocina pero el baño/cocina, no.
> Merece un kaliber.



Ah,...esas cagadas como las de antaño!, bien fermentadas, y con tu periódico, cenicero, y crucigrama. No como ahora, que las cagadas se hacen en cualquier paco bar a toda leche, sin disfrutar el momento, igual de épico..., que la ingesta de delicatessen.


----------



## Guillotin (20 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



A este periodista enchufado la acaban de renovar el contrato.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Mar 2022)

Los supuestos mercenarios que se alistan son muchos unos cabeza huecas, este claro ejemplo de un Militar en Activo que se va al frente, puede ser considera por Rusia como un ataque del ejército británico.

*Guardia británica que huyó de Ucrania tras ataque con misiles rusos se enfrenta a tribunal
Un guardia británico de 19 años que custodiaba el Castillo de Windsor de la Reina dejó su puesto y "se ausentó sin permiso para luchar contra Rusia en Ucrania". Huyó de Ucrania después de un ataque con misiles rusos en el sitio de prueba de Yavoriv y fue detenido por la policía militar por deserción después de regresar, escribe el tabloide británico The Sun. *

La publicación señala que el chico se puso en contacto con las autoridades del ejército ucraniano, mientras ya estaba en Ucrania. Explicó que estaba aburrido del papel ceremonial en el regimiento, le prometieron un viaje de negocios a Afganistán, pero no funcionó, y ahora quiere poner en práctica sus habilidades en suelo ucraniano.

Entró en territorio ucraniano a través de Polonia a principios de marzo, tras haber volado a Cracovia en avión. Después de cruzar la frontera con Ucrania, se dirigió a la sede de la Brigada Internacional en Yavoriv, en el oeste de Ucrania, cerca de Lvov.

El Departamento de Defensa del Reino Unido trató de convencerlo de que regresara a su tierra natal, porque fue a la zona de guerra, violando también la orden de prohibición del departamento. En la noche del 13 de marzo, los rusos lanzaron un ataque con misiles contra el campo de entrenamiento de Yavorovsky. Después de eso, el guardia "vio la luz" y acordó regresar a su tierra natal, habiendo volado a Londres desde Polonia.

Estuvo en contacto con su mando, quien le dijo que debía regresar. Sabía que iba a estar en problemas, también le dijeron en términos muy claros que cuanto más tiempo se quedara allí, peor se pondría.

- aclaró el informante de la publicación, y agregó que el guardia "se dio cuenta plenamente de su culpa y se arrepiente".

Después de su regreso, fue interrogado por agentes de la policía militar y se espera que comparezca pronto ante un tribunal militar. No está detenido y se cree que regresó a su hogar en el norte de Inglaterra. Los soldados que se ausentan sin permiso enfrentan el despido deshonroso, la degradación e incluso el encarcelamiento.

*Además, resultó que era uno de los cuatro soldados británicos que dejaron sus puestos para ir a luchar a Ucrania. Otros tres militares todavía están ausentes. *


----------



## damnun_infectum (20 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Y ese guiño gilipollesco para ganar adeptos, juas juas.



Eso serás tú, que pareces el excremento re-jon...subnormal!.


----------



## .Kaikus (20 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> El presidente de Ucrania Zelenski, afirmó este domingo que está preparado para negociar con su homólogo ruso, Vladímir Putin, para poner fin a la guerra, pero *descartó reconocer la independencia del Donbás y la soberanía rusa sobre Crimea*.
> En una entrevista con la CNN, el mandatario afirmó tajante que no asumirá "ningún compromiso que afecte a la integridad territorial y a la soberanía" de Ucrania.



Pues le ofrecera bailes, actuaciones o miles de felaciones a cambio de que abandone el pais, lo tiene clara el Zelensky ese, el territorio que pisan las tropas rusas, *ese no se devuelve, esta regado con la sangre de los soldados ruskies...*


----------



## Impresionante (20 Mar 2022)

Clarito


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

El experto militar Boris Rozhin nos da un breve resumen de los resultados de la operación para desnazificar y desmilitarizar Ucrania el 20 de marzo de 2022, especialmente para el canal Voenkor Kotenok Z @Directamente:

Mariúpol. Durante la jornada no se reportaron avances importantes en la ciudad. Los combates están en el área de Azovstal, en el distrito de Levoberezhny y al noroeste del centro de la ciudad. Hay una catástrofe humanitaria monstruosa en la ciudad que se ha convertido en una consecuencia directa de la decisión criminal de la pandilla Zelensky de tomar a los residentes como rehenes. Mañana se espera que se intensifiquen las operaciones de asalto.
Durante el asalto, murió el subcomandante de la Flota del Mar Negro para el trabajo político-militar, el capitán de primer rango Paliy. Los barcos de la Flota del Mar Negro apoyan a las unidades de asalto con fuego.

Nikolaev. Sin cambios significativos. Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa se limitan a bloquear la ciudad y destruir con fuego a las fuerzas enemigas en las afueras de la ciudad. El enemigo gruñe lo mejor que puede. Kim después de golpear la brigada 79 ya no está alegre. Las pérdidas completas aún están ocultas.

Krivoi Rog. Según el alcalde de la ciudad, las unidades avanzadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF ya están a 10 km de la ciudad, pero no se están tomando acciones activas contra la ciudad misma. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se están preparando para defenderlo a corta distancia. El movimiento en dirección a Nikopol no se registró hoy.

Zaporozhye. En la dirección de Kamenskoye - Orekhov - Gulyaipole sin cambios significativos. Zaporizhia continúa siendo fortificada esperando un desarrollo activo de los eventos después de que se liquide la caldera de Mariupol.

Ugledar. Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa y el ejército de la RPD avanzaron con bastante confianza hacia el norte hasta Marinka y Kurakhovo. El enemigo se retira hacia el norte con combates y fuertes pérdidas intentando frenar el avance de nuestras tropas. En unos días probablemente saldrán a Kurakhovo, lo que creará serios problemas para el área fortificada de Maryinsky. La situación en Ugledar en sí aún no está clara.

Marinka. El asalto a Maryinka desde el este continúa. Las tropas avanzan lentamente. No habrá un progreso rápido. Es más probable que los acontecimientos aquí se aceleren cuando las tropas que operan en la región de Ugledar se acerquen a Marinka desde el sur.

LPR. Los combates continuaron al norte de las afueras de Lisichansk y en Severodonetsk. La lucha continuó en Popasna. Se espera que en los próximos años se inicien acciones más decisivas para liberar estas ciudades. Se fortalece la agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de la LPR y la RF para completar la liberación del territorio de la república.

Avdiivka. No hay avances significativos. La defensa del enemigo continúa procesándose a diario. En conjunto, la idea de romper de frente las defensas de Avdiivka parece discutible, aunque no se puede descartar que un efecto acumulativo de bombardeos prolongados comience a surtir efecto en los próximos días.

Izyum-Balakleya. La lucha continuó también al norte y al oeste de Kharkov. Sus resultados no están claros. El enemigo continúa transfiriendo refuerzos en esta dirección para contener un posible golpe en la retaguardia de la agrupación Donbass. Tiene un cierto número de fuerzas en la región de Pavlograd, y también se están tomando medidas para fortalecer la defensa de la aglomeración eslava-Kramatorsk.

Kiev. Luchando al oeste y al este de Kiev. Chernihiv y Sumy sin cambios. Se registró un episodio de rendición masiva del personal de la brigada mecanizada 14. En esta dirección, todavía dominan las tendencias hacia el posicionalismo, incluso debido a la longitud del frente.

@voenkorkotenok


----------



## Eneko Aritza (20 Mar 2022)

Ultimátum para rendir Mariupol


----------



## Azrael_II (20 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>





Como qu esto no está en las Redes Sociales


----------



## MiguelLacano (20 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Al loro que acabamos medio foro en el trullo a este paso.
> Id pensando en como inmolar las cuentas con estilo si llega el momento.



No se allí, pero aquí para hacer eso tienen que modificar la Constitución...


----------



## Nico (20 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Vamos a ver .... cualquiera que tenga misiles intercontinentales puede acabar desarrollando este tipo de misiles. Una ojiva nuclear en reentrada no deja de ser un mini-misil hipersónico. Incluso va a más velocidad.
> 
> Si tienen materiales para que la ojiva no se les queme en la reentrada, acabarán dando con la tecla para hacer funcionar el X51 u otro similar. Es cuestión de tiempo, dinero y ganas.




Buenísimo !!  

Se nota entonces que los rusos tuvieron más tiempo, dinero o ganas, porque *el de ellos vuela* (y de la puta madre) y el otro no.


----------



## bigmaller (20 Mar 2022)

To save civilians, the Russian Ministry of Defense announces the opening of humanitarian corridors from Mariupol from 10 am on March 21 - both in the eastern and western directions (as agreed with Kiev).

▪From 10 a.m. to 12 p.m., it is proposed to organize an exit from the city of Ukrainian military and foreign mercenaries without weapons (in this case, they are guaranteed to save their lives).

▪Then the passage of humanitarian convoys into the city and the evacuation of civilians should follow.

▪Representatives of the UN, OSCE, Red Cross are invited to accompany this humanitarian operation "on the ground".

▪ The Ministry of Defense calls on Kyiv to be sensible and cancel the previously given instructions that obliged the militants in Mariupol to sacrifice themselves.

▪The Ministry of Defense insists on receiving a written response from Kyiv to the proposals made on Mariupol before 5 o'clock in the morning.

▪Separately, the Russian military appeals to the local authorities of Mariupol: now you have the right to make a historic choice - either you are with your people, or you are with bandits, otherwise the military tribunal that awaits you is just a little that you have already deserved.


----------



## Gotthard (20 Mar 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> Buenas...jajaja, el "bueno" de Elon se puede quedar sin satélites en 3,2,1.
> 
> Esos satélites de órbita baja pueden ser el tiro al pato para los rusos.
> 
> ...



El espacio aereo territorial termina en la linea de Karman a 100 km de altitud. Los satelites starlink estan en LEO a 160 km. 

No puedes derribar un satelite ni aunque sepas que es un satelite espia y lo tengas a tiro de misil. 

Si derribas un satelite es un casus belli para el propietario, seria interesante ver que matricula tienen. Igual para ahorrarse unos duros estan matriculados en luxemburgo (que sin mar es uno de los paises con mayor flota mercante por si no lo sabiais, asi tus barcos no entran en tu balance en tu pais de origen).


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Al loro que acabamos medio foro en el trullo a este paso.
> Id pensando en como inmolar las cuentas con estilo si llega el momento.




Sería justo, ya basta de poner a parir el sistema, aprovechando que os dejamos rebuznar, y vosotros haciéndole el juego a la dictadura de Putin.

Pero tranquilos .

Habrá Doritos y os podréis sodomizar.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> El espacio aereo territorial termina en la linea de Karman a 100 km de altitud. Los satelites starlink estan en LEO a 160 km.
> 
> No puedes derribar un satelite ni aunque sepas que es un satelite espia y lo tengas a tiro de misil.
> 
> Si derribas un satelite es un casus belli para el propietario, seria interesante ver que matricula tienen. Igual para ahorrarse unos duros estan matriculados en luxemburgo (que sin mar es uno de los paises con mayor flota mercante por si no lo sabiais, asi tus barcos no entran en tu balance en tu pais de origen).



Je,je,je…vas dao….

Te están matando a los soldados y sólo saben silbar…y decir que no saben nada de eso…que son mercenarios…


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (20 Mar 2022)

_ÚLTIMA HORA - Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia: Ucrania tiene hasta la madrugada del 21 de marzo para dar a Rusia su respuesta sobre la entrega de Mariupol - RIA 

_


----------



## xenofonte (20 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Y la libertad de expresión? Yo no soy pro ruso, pero leer las opiniones de quienes SÍ lo son me permite calibrar la información y sacar mis propias conclusiones.



Pues precisamente por eso mismo se toma este tipo de medidas. Así no tienes nada que calibrar.


----------



## alas97 (20 Mar 2022)

Es un descojone esta guerra.


----------



## Aksturiax (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> No se allí, pero aquí para hacer eso tienen que modificar la Constitución...



Bueno, si la guerra se pone fea, irás a un castillo, eso seguro.


----------



## Decimus (20 Mar 2022)

Guerra dimitrimierda por excelencia.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Mar 2022)

No es necesario reventarlos…se les inutiliza electrónicamente…


----------



## dabuti (20 Mar 2022)

__





Cargando…






lm.facebook.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

Aksturiax dijo:


>





il Donaldo Trumpo

These fake news 
*ARE THE FOREIGN INTELLIGENCE OPERATION!!!*














il Donaldo Trumpo on GETTR : These fake news ARE the FOREIGN INTELLIGENCE OPERATION!!! https://rumble.com/vxsdgd-these-fake-news-are-the-foreign-intelligence-operation.html


These fake news ARE the FOREIGN INTELLIGENCE OPERATION!!!




gettr.com










@sercorimo​

2 minutes ago
Now that Joe Biden’s president, the Times finally admits: Hunter’s laptop is real  

QUE EL PORTATIL DE HUNTER BIDEN ES TO MENTIRA

NEW YORK POST :

CONFIRAMADO: ES VERDA​


----------



## pemebe (20 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Puedes tener superávit comercial pero tus gastos ser superiores a tus ingresos, lol.
> 
> Ah, que China le va a regalar la diferencia.



¿Puedes explicar eso de que si tienes superavit comercial tus gastos pueden ser superiores a tus ingresos?

Yo no lo entiendo. 

Lo que entiendo:








Superávit comercial: Definición, Qué es y Ejemplos | 2023


El superávit comercial es un procedimiento que realiza una nación cuando sus exportaciones son mayores que sus importaciones en términos económicos. El dinero




www.economia360.org





Ventajas:

La nación que comprende una balanza comercial positiva en sus producciones, tiene mayor probabilidad de desarrollar e incentivar su sistema económico.
Los excesos comerciales son apropiados para realizar inversiones que beneficien a la producción, ya que al invertir en maquinarias y en cadenas de producción, se puede lograr mantener a largo plazo el superávit comercial.
Las naciones que tiene excesos en su sistema comercial, tienen una gran ventaja de competencia que está por encima de los demás países y adquieren un alto nivel económico.
Gracias a las reservas de los excesos de los sistemas comerciales, se pueden llevar a cabo ciertas inversiones para comprar bonos en otras naciones.
Inconvenientes:

Ninguno.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

KALIBER | KALIBR | DAGA | MISIL HIPERSONICO | NIñO

zelensky | biden | epstein

trafico

#darkmaga | dark trump​


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No es un enlace Facebook…y te avisan los antivirus….


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (20 Mar 2022)

Es una guerra de desgaste, lo interesante va a ser si Putin tiene fuerzas para mantener la iniciativa o se pone a la defensiva, si lo hace, creo que será cuando USA empezará a apretar a Ucrania dandole material pesado. Es un frente muy largo para permanecer a la defensiva.
Ucrania no va a dejar de apretar a los rusos (cosas del que juega en casa)


----------



## MiguelLacano (20 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Bueno, si la guerra se pone fea, irás a un castillo, eso seguro.



Ha oído hablar de la reina católica y lo que hizo con los marranos?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

__





El títere ruso colocado en su única ciudad controlada acaba de ser masacrado por la población por colaboracionista. Su esposa en estado grave


Como nos adelantaban los ejpertos del foro, serian recibidos con abrazos. Las pajas mentales del foro existen en un universo etereo, pero desde luego en la vida real nop.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MagicPep (20 Mar 2022)

[/QUOTE]


Guillotin dijo:


> A este periodista enchufado la acaban de renovar el contrato.



Tele5 esta tan quebrada q don Silvio Berlusconi esta sacandose unas monedillas y lanzar una OPA

El grupo liderado por Berlusconi lanza una opa por el 44% de Mediaset España

se quejan que da poco... desilusionante le dicen


----------



## Gotthard (20 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Los supuestos mercenarios que se alistan son muchos unos cabeza huecas, este claro ejemplo de un Militar en Activo que se va al frente, puede ser considera por Rusia como un ataque del ejército británico.
> 
> *Guardia británica que huyó de Ucrania tras ataque con misiles rusos se enfrenta a tribunal
> Un guardia británico de 19 años que custodiaba el Castillo de Windsor de la Reina dejó su puesto y "se ausentó sin permiso para luchar contra Rusia en Ucrania". Huyó de Ucrania después de un ataque con misiles rusos en el sitio de prueba de Yavoriv y fue detenido por la policía militar por deserción después de regresar, escribe el tabloide británico The Sun. *
> ...



Legalmente le tienen que procesar por deserción y licenciarlo con deshonra si no quieren que la diplomacia rusa lo pueda usar.
No creo que pise un castillo militar, pero ese chaval se ha arruinado la vida.
Es bastante diferente defender el castillo de Windsor de hordas de turistas japonesas a irte a zurrarte con Ivan y sus cohetes.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (20 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Vamos a ver .... cualquiera que tenga misiles intercontinentales puede acabar desarrollando este tipo de misiles. Una ojiva nuclear en reentrada no deja de ser un mini-misil hipersónico. Incluso va a más velocidad.
> 
> Si tienen materiales para que la ojiva no se les queme en la reentrada, acabarán dando con la tecla para hacer funcionar el X51 u otro similar. Es cuestión de tiempo, dinero y ganas.



Es una cuestión de empuje, diseño de toberas y su alimentación de combustible y ahí hay muchos componentes, no es simplemente una coraza térmica, ojala fuera tan fácil.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## Zepequenhô (20 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Está claro que dejar sin mar a Ucrania va a ser un objetivo de Putin…



El objetivo es recuperar Novorrusia, un territorio que siempre ha sido ruso y que los bolcheviques incorporaron a Ucrania.










Nueva Rusia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (20 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Buenísimo !!
> 
> Se nota entonces que *los rusos tuvieron más tiempo, dinero o ganas,* porque *el de ellos vuela* (y de la puta madre) y el otro no.



Simplemente ha puesto más interés en ese aspecto concreto.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

chyna virus ucrania​
@NeonRevolt #DarkMaga


----------



## mazuste (20 Mar 2022)

Cualquier persona que no se haya desconectado de su ego y no le salgan las cuentas, 
no encontrará ninguna razón para dar credibilidad a nada de lo que se informa a través
de cualquier medio de comunicación con sede en el "Occidente" que todos conocemos.
Todo está controlado y es obvio que todos los medios están lo suficientemente controlados 
como para que todos canten la misma melodía que se les asigna. La única razón para leer
o escuchar a cualquiera de ellos es la de ser consciente de la cantidad de mierda que sueltan
estando con las neuronas bien lubricadas.
Pos eso... o endemoniado.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

*DarkPurpleHaze*@DarkPurpleHaze

1h··
#DARKMAGA​


----------



## ourensanoparavercing (20 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> En la mierda te hundirás tú, mongolo.
> 
> El que va para el pozo es Rusia y sus payasos defensores.



En que pais vives tú? Es que no ves que nos vamos a la mierda, no ves las noticias, gasoil, camioneros, agricultores .....?
Y hace poco todo era "es que en la tele dicen que Ucrania tiene soberania" " es que Pedro Sanchez dice que Ucrania es nuestro espejo en el que mirarnos". Es que en la tele, es que en la tele ....BORREGOS. Y no descarto que algunos como tú cobren por traicionar a su pais.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (20 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> El espacio aereo territorial termina en la linea de Karman a 100 km de altitud. Los satelites starlink estan en LEO a 160 km.
> 
> No puedes derribar un satelite ni aunque sepas que es un satelite espia y lo tengas a tiro de misil.
> 
> Si derribas un satelite es un casus belli para el propietario, seria interesante ver que matricula tienen. Igual para ahorrarse unos duros estan matriculados en luxemburgo (que sin mar es uno de los paises con mayor flota mercante por si no lo sabiais, asi tus barcos no entran en tu balance en tu pais de origen).



los Starlink satelites de Elon Musk se usan para pasar informacion a los ukros con la que se ataca de forma certera a tropas rusas y se mata a sus soldados

por lo tanto Elon Musk y su empresa son parte beligerante, por lo tanto el casus belli es su implicacion en el conflicto , mas siendo extranjero en los dos paises,


----------



## Bartleby (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## bigmaller (20 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _ÚLTIMA HORA - Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia: Ucrania tiene hasta la madrugada del 21 de marzo para dar a Rusia su respuesta sobre la entrega de Mariupol - RIA
> 
> _



Hay que ser hijodeputa para mantener esa sangria. 

Ganar en tweeter y en antena 3 está bien.... Pero no todo vale.


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Los supuestos mercenarios que se alistan son muchos unos cabeza huecas, este claro ejemplo de un Militar en Activo que se va al frente, puede ser considera por Rusia como un ataque del ejército británico.
> 
> *Guardia británica que huyó de Ucrania tras ataque con misiles rusos se enfrenta a tribunal
> Un guardia británico de 19 años que custodiaba el Castillo de Windsor de la Reina dejó su puesto y "se ausentó sin permiso para luchar contra Rusia en Ucrania". Huyó de Ucrania después de un ataque con misiles rusos en el sitio de prueba de Yavoriv y fue detenido por la policía militar por deserción después de regresar, escribe el tabloide británico The Sun. *
> ...



19 años, custodia del Castillo de Windsor aburrido de ceremonias protocolarias y desertar para irse a luchar a Ucrania. Vamos, como una puta cabra.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

_Putin holds meeting with members of Security Council_

*And look, he brought Trump's Red Folder with him...  *





carpeta folder sobre rojo roja​


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Archimanguina (20 Mar 2022)

E


Eneko Aritza dijo:


> Para verlo mejor



La dirección a kiivie rog me parece una locura, no podran tomar la ciudad, y se exponen a que los uckros les ataquen por el flanco izquierdo, alcancen el dnper y los embolsen. Yo pondria toda la carne en el asador en mantener Jerson y tomar Nikolayev


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (20 Mar 2022)

No hace falta reventarlo, con explotar algo en las proximidades que genere una onda ya lo mueves por el principio de newton y lo sacas de orbita. La onda al ser en el vacio es tremendamente tenue y debil, pero si es cercana, sera recibida suficiente energia para un desvio orbital catastrofico.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Mar 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> E
> 
> La dirección a kiivie rog me parece una locura, no podran tomar la ciudad, y se exponen a que los uckros les ataquen por el flanco izquierdo, alcancen el dnper y los embolsen. Yo pondria toda la carne en el asador en mantener Jerson y tomar Nikolayev



Cualquier ataque a campo abierto, en caso de carecer apoyo aéreo, es un suicidio…no pueden hacer nada más que atrincherarse.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> ¿Puedes explicar eso de que si tienes superavit comercial tus gastos pueden ser superiores a tus ingresos?
> 
> Yo no lo entiendo.
> 
> ...



La Mare de Deu.

Tú puedes tener superávit comercial, pero en EL GLOBAL DE TU PRESUPUESTO los gastos superar a los ingresos (especialmente si tu estructura de gastos e ingresos se basaba en unos Ingresos DERIVADOS DE LA VENTA DE HIDROCARBUROS que ya no se producen)


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (20 Mar 2022)

El que piense que después del esfuerzo de la guerra, Rusia se va a retirar tras hacer cruz y raya con los Ucronazis, como si nada, es un iluso.

El este de Ucrania no se lo van a devolver nunca.


----------



## bk001 (20 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Krivoi Rog es un punto de comunicaciones importantísimo y si cae los ucros no van a poder suministrar ni reforzar a sus fuerzas al otro lado del Dnieper. Si pierden Krivoi Rog les quedan muy poquitas opciones de continuar la lucha salvo las propias ganas de luchar hasta el final que tengan. Cuando caiga Mariupol los rusos liberan fuerzas que seguramente dedicaran a cerrar el cruce del Dnieper por Dnipro. Además sería un sintoma de derrumbe en el frente porque ha sido todo muy rápido. Ayer Dnipro no estaba amenazado siquiera y se hablaba de contraataques en dirección a Kherson y hoy nos encontramos con que se combate a entre 10 y 40 km de Krivoy Rog. Veremos si lo ucros tienes refuerzos porque si los tienen este es un punto donde deberían emplearlos.



Suena al Morek ukro


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

__​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## bigmaller (20 Mar 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> E
> 
> La dirección a kiivie rog me parece una locura, no podran tomar la ciudad, y se exponen a que los uckros les ataquen por el flanco izquierdo, alcancen el dnper y los embolsen. Yo pondria toda la carne en el asador en mantener Jerson y tomar Nikolayev



Esa macrobolsa es muy golosa. Habrá que ver como les sale.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## Gotthard (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



No, si al final en el mercado ruso se queda para China. A ver en cuantos desempleados en LG se convierte este acto tan valiente y solidario. Y Rusia supongo que puede pensar que hace con los metales raros (platino, iridio, tantalo y demas que necesita LG para su fabricacion). Por cierto, corea sigue apoquinando religiosamente 22.000 millones al año por petroleo y fuel que con la escalada de precios seran 30.000. 

Estos embargos son muy raros es como si te quieres pelear con un maton y demuestras tu agresividad dandote con un ladrillo en los dientes y alardeas lo bien que los escupes.

China esta en una posicion ideal para decirle a Rusia que eche de su mercado a Hyundai.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

Como dicta la tradición


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

no


----------



## kasperle1966 (20 Mar 2022)

*La suerte de Rusia *

De un plumazo Rusia se ha liberado de Netflix, Disney, Spotify, KFC, McDonald’s, Pizza Hut, Ikea, Amazon, la CNN, la BBC, Bloomberg y toda una serie de parásitos y virus que han causado la muerte cultural de Europa.

La guerra de Ucrania no es sólo una guerra material, también es un enfrentamiento entre dos concepciones del mundo antagónicas, como bien indicó Aleksandr Dugin hace poco en un breve artículo. Y en ese campo, la guerra le ha permitido a los rusos librarse de varias plagas que en este matadero de las naciones que es la Unión llamada “Europea” padecemos sin esperanza de remedio. Sí, de un plumazo, sin comerlo ni beberlo, Rusia se ha liberado de Netflix, Disney, Spotify, KFC, McDonald’s, Pizza Hut, Ikea, Amazon, la CNN, la BBC, Bloomberg y toda una serie de parásitos, virus y treponemas que han causado la muerte cultural de Europa. Uno no puede sentir sino una sana envidia por los rusos, que han tenido la fortuna de ver cómo se extinguen en cuestión de días, casi como por milagro, esos chancros culturales, esos patógenos sajones.
Rusia se ha desinfectado por arte de magia de Facebook, de Instagram, de Twitter y de toda la basura que licúa cerebros
Rusia se ha desinfectado por arte de magia de Facebook (que llama ahora a la matanza de rusos: cuando se trata de instar a la degollina de un pueblo blanco y cristiano, las redes sociales no se autocensuran), de Instagram, de Twitter y de toda la basura que licúa cerebros, corrompe entendimientos y prostituye intimidades. Hasta la gran usura mundial ha roto sus lazos con Moscú y se va a quedar sin cobrar su libra de carne. Tampoco la feliz y santa Rusia comerá insectos, ni degustará los tumores pseudovacunos del señor Gates, ni le obligarán a comprar carísimos coches eléctricos para salvar al planeta, ni la africanizarán e islamizarán para abaratar la mano de obra, ni corromperán a sus menores los poderes públicos. Rusia ha quedado en manos de los rusos. Las posiciones que esta zombi Gayropa, fámula y furcia de Estados Unidos, pierda en Rusia, ya no las volverá a ganar. Y no sólo hablamos de gas, petróleo, minerales estratégicos, trigo y metales preciosos que serán para otros mercados, no para un suburbio colonial de América. Se trata de algo más sutil.
Por desgracia, nosotros hemos quedado en el lado malo de la trinchera, con la apisonadora de identidades, con los travestidos del liberalismo global, con los bolcheviques a la violeta de nuestras universidades. El Occidente _friendly_ predica el odio a Rusia, “cancela” el ballet ruso y maldice a Dostoievski, a Gógol, a Chaikovski, a Rubliov. No es de extrañar en una “cultura” en descomposición, que también ha hecho lo mismo con el legado de los odiados y proscritos _dead white males_; con su música clásica, con el ideal helénico, con Kipling, con Goethe, hasta con Joseph Conrad. Y con Colón, con el bueno de fray Junípero Serra y con los héroes de nuestra épica; y con todo lo que nuestros abuelos y padres consideraban digno de perdurar en estatuas, que han sido derribadas por esa escuela de barbarie que es la educación progresista. Porque el bando occidental no es el nuestro: es el de Kamala Harris, el del papa Francisco, el de la niña Greta, el de Soros, Zuckerberg y Gates, el de las feministas radicales, el de _Black Lives Matter_, el de los que atacan las estatuas de Colón y maldicen el nombre de España; y el del lobby LGTBIQ+ y el de los de la industria de la culpa. Es el partido de los que vituperan a nuestras naciones y a nuestra cultura y pretenden islamizar y africanizar Europa a paso de carga. ¿Vamos a mover un dedo por ellos, por las rabizas de Bruselas, por los gángsters de la OTAN, por los sucios negocios de la familia Biden?
El Occidente nihilista, bastardo y descastado dice que ha convertido a Rusia en un paria. Se equivoca: Rusia tiene la ocasión de restaurar la primacía del espíritu, del arraigo, del ser con atributos: del _Dasein. _Al vomitar la ponzoña ilustrada, se produce la posibilidad edificar un_ Cosmos_ con sentido, con _orden_, en el que se puede adquirir la condición de _persona_, miembro de una colectividad orgánica, frente al _individuo_ occidental: atomizado, anómico, sin alma, hipersexual, simple número indiferenciado e indiferente, encargado sólo de producir y consumir. Para eso, la política del Kremlin debe ir más allá del pragmatismo bismarckiano de Putin, debe entender que su causa es _santa_ y que su misión es mantener viva la _scintilla Dei_ de la Sabiduría Perenne, del espíritu tradicional (no sólo cristiano) en el mundo maquinizado, animalizado, embrutecido y desarraigado del nomadismo global. Una _patria_ en medio de un caos apátrida. *El mayor error que puede cometer Rusia es volver al estado de cosas que había hace menos de un mes.* Esta ruptura cultural, que ha sucedido por verdadero milagro, debe consolidarse; un muro más poderoso que el de Berlín, un cordón sanitario espiritual, una fosa séptica civilizatoria debe aislar a la Santa Rusia de las mefíticas miasmas de Gayropa. Moscú será entonces la referencia y el refugio de las fuerzas de la Tradición, como fue la esperanza de los pueblos ortodoxos de los Balcanes bajo el dominio otomano. Ahora, bajo el yugo de los nuevos turcos del capitalismo global, la historia vuelve a repetirse.

*La suerte de Rusia*


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

*" TAIWAN "*
especula alguien en los comentarios​

literally executing themembers of the new world order​4066​3348​558​500​i wont shut up until thejesuits are banished to antarctica​4066​3654​609​451​


MUCHAS MAS AQUI





Words equals 4066 in Gematria - English, Hebrew and Simple Gematria Calculator Values


Phrases equals 4066 in Gematria, Online Gematria Calculator with same phrases values search and words. English Gematria, Hebrew Gematria and Jewish Gematria and Numerology




www.gematrix.org




​


----------



## Minsky Moment (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



"The Kyiv Independent"

Repito:

"Independent"


----------



## cuasi-pepito (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>




Pues porque no son nazis. Lo que hay en Ucrania es un invento ideológico del Pentagono, al igual que el ISIS. Unos supuestos ultranacionalistas pero que van a seguir pies juntillas los dictados de la Agenda 2030.


¿Atacó el ISIS a Israel cuando estaban cerca de la frontera? Pues lo mismo con estos "nazis" que no son "nazis" del todo.


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Mar 2022)

_Presidente #Putin: Claramente,* los patrocinadores #occidentales de #Kiev* sólo les empujan a continuar el derramamiento de sangre. Suministran incesantemente a Kiev armas e inteligencia, así como otro tipo de ayuda, incluyendo asesores militares y mercenarios._



Otro aviso a navegantes, seguir tomandose a este hombre a la ligera es una muy mala idea.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

cruise cruzero caliber darga kaliber


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

[

kaliber daga trump misil crucero hipersonico ucrania​


----------



## alnitak (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



QUE PESADOS

CUANDO OS VAIS A ENTERAR QEU A RUSIA SE LA SUDA VUESTRAS CHORRADAS EN LAS REDES SOCIALES
Y QUE EN RUSIA YA SE HAN CORTADO


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Al loro que acabamos medio foro en el trullo a este paso.
> Id pensando en como inmolar las cuentas con estilo si llega el momento.




Yo me di cuenta rapido de esto y fijate como empece a ser mucho mas neutral desde hace mucho tiempo, practicamente ni a la semana de empezar la guerra comenzo mi cambio y sobretodo mi silencio.,

Pero sigo esperando poder usar las gafas de sol.


----------



## Gotthard (20 Mar 2022)

Sin duda una vez pierda el ejercito ucraniano el control, sus nazis van a montar guerrilla en las zonas ocupadas. Eso va por descontado y los rusos lo saben. Precisamente para eso para lo que han traido a los chechenos y tropas de frontera de la FSB.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

Jajajaja


----------



## Minsky Moment (20 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El que piense que después del esfuerzo de la guerra, Rusia se va a retirar tras hacer cruz y raya con los Ucronazis, como si nada, es un iluso.
> 
> El este de Ucrania no se lo van a devolver nunca.



Tras las semanas de conflicto y tras haber tenido tiempo para estudiar un poco más la historia, la geografía, la demografía, y todo lo demás, cada vez tengo más claro que, Ucrania, tal y como está configurada en este momento, no tiene sentido ni lo ha tenido nunca. Con la caída de la URSS los intrigantes occidentales, como ha pasado siempre en todos los sitios (Oriente Medio, África, etc.), propiciaron una serie de fronteras sacadas de la manga, o bien poco meditadas, o bien a medida de intereses particulares. Son fronteras que no tienen que ver con la realidad étnica o histórica, que no se sostienen, y que solo pueden ser fuente de conflictos en el medio o largo plazo. En el caso de Ucrania, está claro que todo el sur y el este jamás debieron ser parte de ese nuevo país, si es que tenía sentido hacer algún país nuevo ahí. Y la transcarpatia, húngara, por supuesto. Lo mismo pasa con Moldavia, que debió ser rumana en todo caso, la Moldavia histórica, el principado, está partida en dos por la actual frontera.


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Mar 2022)

¿Qué sabeís de esto?, son planes de batalla para atacar Lvov desde Bielorussia.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Azrael_II (20 Mar 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Pues porque no son nazis. Lo que hay en Ucrania es un invento ideológico del Pentagono, al igual que el ISIS. Unos supuestos ultranacionalistas pero que van a seguir pies juntillas los dictados de la Agenda 2030.
> 
> 
> ¿Atacó el ISIS a Israel cuando estaban cerca de la frontera? Pues lo mismo con estos "nazis" que no son "nazis" del todo.



Exacto

Artificial


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

*TRUMP DICE QUE ES BATMAN*

*

RUSIA SE QUEDA UCRANIA POR QUE SON LO MISMO*


*FIN DE LA HISTORIA*
​


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (20 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Hay que ser hijodeputa para mantener esa sangria.
> 
> Ganar en tweeter y en antena 3 está bien.... Pero no todo vale.



Van a decir que nones, los civiles ucranianos del este no valen una mierda para Zelenski y el resto de nacionalistas ucranianos.


----------



## alnitak (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (20 Mar 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo me di cuenta rapido de esto y fijate como empece a ser mucho mas neutral desde hace mucho tiempo, practicamente ni a la semana de empezar la guerra comenzo mi cambio y sobretodo mi silencio.,
> 
> Pero sigo esperando poder usar las gafas de sol.



Pues a ver si os callais todos de una puta vez, que dais asco apoyando al enano sarnoso del Kremlin y criticando al Sistema que os da de comer.


----------



## Marchamaliano (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Como dicta la tradición



Mira otanito, informate de lo que puede hacer un tractor remolcando unas orugas. Primero hay que desbloquearlas cosa que no es fácil porque si se inutiliza no se puede hacer, y luego tienes que tener la suficiente potencia para remolcarlo teniendo en cuenta que es fácil que tripliquen el peso de un tractor ¿Por qué te crees que los llevan en tren?

Sois tontos pero muy tontos. Fakitos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

En Hipercor ya no queda ningun tipo de leche ni de aceite de girasol, ninguno...


Foto a las 5 de la tarde, Carrefour de Collado Villalba. Ni un litro de leche, ni de la ecológica. Muy poca fruta y verdura. La pescadería con poquísimo género. un 20 % de lo habitual.




www.burbuja.info






SIRIO dijo:


> Foto a las 5 de la tarde, Carrefour de Collado Villalba.
> Ni un litro de leche, ni de la ecológica.
> Muy poca fruta y verdura.
> La pescadería con poquísimo género. un 20 % de lo habitual.




















MEANWHILE EN LA MADRERUSIA ; LOS MALDITOS MACDONALDS SI REPARTEN SU MERCANCIA DE MUERTE
Vídeo DE HOY:




​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


>


----------



## bigmaller (20 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Van a decir que nones, los civiles ucranianos del este no valen una mierda para Zelenski y el resto de nacionalistas ucranianos.



Por eso entiendo que rusia permite la salida de nazis desarmados. En contrapartida. Como en siria


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

@SAR1776Q  3 minutes ago July 2017 -


*70 Years Of US Funded CIA & Nazi Control Of Ukraine*



For 70 years the CIA has been working to undermine and occupy Ukraine, using paramilitaries, right wing Nazi groups, corrupt politicians and businessmen, coups, and covert warfare. 





SAR 1776Q​


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

* Gole Gora  *@Aragon  2 hours ago ​ Remember #Trump has the #FOOTBALL, there is no chance a nuclear war can be started by the #Biden administration, you and your family are safe. The scare event is needed to awake the mass of people still under the spell. Pray for them and help them handling the truth once the truth is reveled.#wwg1wga   ​


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Esto es demasiado "moderno" para mi. ¿Desde cuando los planes secretos sobre conspiraciones palaciegas se publican en Twitter?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (20 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Exacto
> 
> Artificial



Concretamente una mezcla de skinhead de pueblo y ultras del Dinamo de Kiev y el Leopolis junto a otros cuantos inadaptados sociales. Lo mejor de cada familia.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## bigmaller (20 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Pues a ver si os callais todos de una puta vez, que dais asco apoyando al enano sarnoso del Kremlin y criticando al Sistema que os da de comer.



Eso!!!! A remar!!! 

El estado no me da de comer. Me lo da mi trabajo hijoputa.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Jajajaja




Si se produce un movimiento con Bielorusia, entonces se hace barra libre y maricón el último.

Se han visto movimientos de tropas bielorusas con un cuadrado rojo pintado (al modo de las Z y V de los rusos). Puede que sea parte de la trampa y que solo lo hagan para parecer que bielorusia va a hacer algo, o puede que sea real y bielorusia entre en Ucrania.

Si ocurre esto, lo dicho, barra libre, y puede que Polonia también mueva ficha....y a partir de ahí se muevan muchas fichas (incluyendo tema Marruecos, Argelia, Sahara, Ceuta y Melilla).


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (20 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El que piense que después del esfuerzo de la guerra, Rusia se va a retirar tras hacer cruz y raya con los Ucronazis, como si nada, es un iluso.
> 
> El este de Ucrania no se lo van a devolver nunca.



Se viene reparto de Ucrania entonces? Algo así no es nuevo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Llevamos asi desde el 1 de Marzo. ¿Esta vez ya es la definitiva?


----------



## Roedr (20 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El que piense que después del esfuerzo de la guerra, Rusia se va a retirar tras hacer cruz y raya con los Ucronazis, como si nada, es un iluso.
> 
> El este de Ucrania no se lo van a devolver nunca.



Si son capaces de ganar la guerra ahí, opino lo mismo. Sería ridículo y Putin no es un gilipollas como Sánchez.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (20 Mar 2022)

Vaya, vaya, le dan permiso del juzgado para irse a Ucrania, a un supuesto nazi. Que todos estos ya sabemos lo que són en realidad, les viene de perlas a los globalistas que haya nazis metidos en ciertas opciones politicas, ya sabeís.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Minsky Moment (20 Mar 2022)

Qué pesao el Inadaptado Subnormal ese, lo pone todo perdido de chorradas. Hala, al ignore, que no hay quien siga el jilo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

Too easy.​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

*XI JINPIN
ELITE GLOBALISTA
TAIWAN*





REUTERS/Dale De La Rey/Pool


----------



## Octubrista (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Jajajaja



A muchos países les interesa una Ucrania débil y descompuesta, entre esos países todos los que animan a Ucrania al suicidio, con Polonia y EEUU a la cabeza, que esperan pescar en río revuelto.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

#DarkMAGA
​
1 comment


----------



## pepinox (20 Mar 2022)

Aksturiax dijo:


>



Pero qué gigante es Donald Trump, coño!

Un GIGANTE.


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Tras las semanas de conflicto y tras haber tenido tiempo para estudiar un poco más la historia, la geografía, la demografía, y todo lo demás, cada vez tengo más claro que, Ucrania, tal y como está configurada en este momento, no tiene sentido ni lo ha tenido nunca. Con la caída de la URSS los intrigantes occidentales, como ha pasado siempre en todos los sitios (Oriente Medio, África, etc.), propiciaron una serie de fronteras sacadas de la manga, o bien poco meditadas, o bien a medida de intereses particulares. Son fronteras que no tienen que ver con la realidad étnica o histórica, que no se sostienen, y que solo pueden ser fuente de conflictos en el medio o largo plazo. En el caso de Ucrania, está claro que todo el sur y el este jamás debieron ser parte de ese nuevo país, si es que tenía sentido hacer algún país nuevo ahí. Y la transcarpatia, húngara, por supuesto. Lo mismo pasa con Moldavia, que debió ser rumana en todo caso, la Moldavia histórica, el principado, está partida en dos por la actual frontera.



Todas las fronteras absurdas del este de Europa son producto de Stalin y sus sucesores. Ellos fueron los que se cobraron las victoria con expansiones territoriales como en 1919, iban con el mismo victimismo histórico que los alemanes. Hubieron más "deportaciones" tras la IIGM que durante. En Europa occidental las fronteras están ya definidas sin conflictos.


----------



## Gotthard (20 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> los Starlink satelites de Elon Musk se usan para pasar informacion a los ukros con la que se ataca de forma certera a tropas rusas y se mata a sus soldados
> 
> por lo tanto Elon Musk y su empresa son parte beligerante, por lo tanto el casus belli es su implicacion en el conflicto , mas siendo extranjero en los dos paises,



Musk ofrece un servicio de telecomunicaciones o eso dice y eso hay que pensar o si no esto se puede liar mucho.

Los rusos tienen emisores de microondas para joderle la frecuencia a esos satelites. Los rusos y cualquier ejercito, vale con tener unas antenas parabolicas medio potentes y enchufarle al satelite. Le jodes el youporn a zelenski....


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

*ARCHI BATTLE ROYAL MODE 

*​

*z*​*500*​*156*​*26*​
*




*​
*god*​*61*​*156*​*26*​
Ukraine. Now. Canvas. 2022









​


----------



## Minsky Moment (20 Mar 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Pero qué gigante es Donald Trump, coño!
> 
> Un GIGANTE.



El puto amo. Verdades como puños y sin pelos en la lengua. Como debe ser un líder. Está claro por qué se entendía bien con Putin. Hablaban el mismo idioma.


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Mar 2022)

jojojojojojoj estoy viendo 4 o 5 mensajes por página, madre mía como están los troles....

Está claro que la cosa está cerca del fin, ¿los jefes están on fire, eh troletes?.


----------



## Wein (20 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Presidente #Putin: Claramente,* los patrocinadores #occidentales de #Kiev* sólo les empujan a continuar el derramamiento de sangre. Suministran incesantemente a Kiev armas e inteligencia, así como otro tipo de ayuda, incluyendo asesores militares y mercenarios._
> 
> 
> 
> Otro aviso a navegantes, seguir tomandose a este hombre a la ligera es una muy mala idea.



Cada vez se parece más a Sadam Hussein y la madre de todas la batallas


----------



## ZHU DE (20 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> El espacio aereo territorial termina en la linea de Karman a 100 km de altitud. Los satelites starlink estan en LEO a 160 km.
> 
> No puedes derribar un satelite ni aunque sepas que es un satelite espia y lo tengas a tiro de misil.
> 
> Si derribas un satelite es un casus belli para el propietario, seria interesante ver que matricula tienen. Igual para ahorrarse unos duros estan matriculados en luxemburgo (que sin mar es uno de los paises con mayor flota mercante por si no lo sabiais, asi tus barcos no entran en tu balance en tu pais de origen).



Hay mucha basura espacial orbitando a 80.000 kms/h, un impacto "fortuito" es muy habitual....


----------



## Minsky Moment (20 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Todas las fronteras absurdas del este de Europa son producto de Stalin y sus sucesores. Ellos fueron los que se cobraron las victoria con expansiones territoriales como en 1919, iban con el mismo victimismo histórico que los alemanes. Hubieron más "deportaciones" tras la IIGM que durante. En Europa occidental las fronteras están ya definidas sin conflictos.



Manda cojones, Europa occidental. En Europa occidental hemos tenido guerras desde Adán y Eva hasta decir basta para llegar a esas fronteras. Con la salvedad parcial de la Península Ibérica, con el regalo que nos dio el cielo con los Pirineos. Y espera, que el siglo XXI igual nos da sorpresitas al paso que va la burra.


----------



## Bartleby (20 Mar 2022)

*Hace una década la OTAN inició su asalto a Libia, el país más desarrollado de África según la ONU*



*








Thread by @Louis_Allday on Thread Reader App


@Louis_Allday: A decade ago today, NATO’s assault on Libya began & the most developed country in Africa as per the UN’s Human Development Index was crushed. It was whitewashed as a humanitarian intervention & suppor...…




threadreaderapp.com




*


----------



## Marchamaliano (20 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> El puto amo. Verdades como puños y sin pelos en la lengua. Como debe ser un líder. Está claro por qué se entendía bien con Putin. Hablaban el mismo idioma.



Y está claro que hicieron pucherazo y dieron un golpe de estado. De momento ahí sigue esperando la caída de la momia y sus amos.


----------



## Gonzalor (20 Mar 2022)

Aksturiax dijo:


>



Jrande! Gustará más o menos, pero dice lo que piensa y piensa bastante más que Biden y los políticos europeos.


----------



## Minsky Moment (20 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Y está claro que hicieron pucherazo y dieron un golpe de estado. De momento ahí sigue esperando la caída de la momia y sus amos.




Como sigan así el pueblo americano lo vuelve a aupar, pero sin urnas siquiera, en volandas.


----------



## Gotthard (20 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Qué sabeís de esto?, son planes de batalla para atacar Lvov desde Bielorussia.



Es un buen aporte, aunque parece que es alguien que le mola el Panzer General haciendo sus pinitos. Eso no son mapas militares la simbologia es inventada. Pero bueno, como digo, caso de que lo que hay en Bielorusia le de por bajar a Lvov si tendria una cierta logica.


----------



## Minsky Moment (20 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Todas las fronteras absurdas del este de Europa son producto de Stalin y sus sucesores. Ellos fueron los que se cobraron las victoria con expansiones territoriales como en 1919, iban con el mismo victimismo histórico que los alemanes. Hubieron más "deportaciones" tras la IIGM que durante. En Europa occidental las fronteras están ya definidas sin conflictos.



Y estudia un poco, Teuro, que antes de Stalin hubo muchas fronteras y mucha historia, en el Este y en el Oeste.


----------



## Decimus (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



¿Qué implicaciones tiene?


----------



## Marchamaliano (20 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Como sigan así el pueblo americano lo vuelve a aupar, pero sin urnas siquiera, en volandas.



Quién sabe pero lo que diga Trump allí va a misa para mucha gente, y si la momia va a subir la apuesta para joder a Rusia y al resto lo mismo tiene respuesta.


----------



## kikepm (20 Mar 2022)

No nos olvidemos del mayor genocidio cometido por la OTAN y sus estados lacayos, la muerte de miles y limpieza de 300.000 serbios de Krajina.

Si bien los bombardeos de Serbia fueron un acto de genocidio sin límites, auspiciado y alentado por todos los medios en Europa, llegándose a bombardear centrales eléctricas y todo tipo de infraestructuras para cortar la luz y aterrorizar a la población civil, que se ataba con cadenas a los puentes para evitar que fueran bombardeados, lo de Krajina fue inenarrable. Familias enteras sacadas a punta de ametralladora de sus hogares por soldados de la OTAN en compañía de las fuerzas croatas, y enviadas fuera de sus tierras, mientras todos los periodistas occidentales miraban para otro lado y justificaban cualquier acto cometido en nombre de la democracia.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Mar 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> E
> 
> La dirección a kiivie rog me parece una locura, no podran tomar la ciudad, y se exponen a que los uckros les ataquen por el flanco izquierdo, alcancen el dnper y los embolsen. Yo pondria toda la carne en el asador en mantener Jerson y tomar Nikolayev



El problema de los soldados ukras es que no puede abandonar las ciudades que es donde tiene casi todo el ejército.
No se pueden desplazar más de 50-60km de su nodo madre, sólo pueden hacer incursiones de ida y vuelta, ya que si intentan avanzar a campo abierto la aviación y artillería rusa los pueden hacer trizas. No pueden hacer maniobras de envoltura.

Sólo se pueden defender en las ciudades.


----------



## ZHU DE (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Republicano (20 Mar 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> No hay doritos como falten cervezas se lia...



Como falte la cerveza es Sevilla se lía parda. Lo primero porque Sevilla puede ser la ciudad más cervecera de España. Lo segundo es porque sí aquí está la fábrica de cerveza más grande de España y no hay para abastecer la ciudad, no me quiero imaginar cómo estaría el resto de España. El día que llegue al súper y no encuentre la cerveza pensaré que el fin del mundo está cerca.


----------



## kikepm (20 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Qué pesao el Inadaptado Subnormal ese, lo pone todo perdido de chorradas. Hala, al ignore, que no hay quien siga el jilo.



Si, lo he aguantado hasta lo que he podido, al ignore, solo ensucia el hilo con propaganda y basura.


----------



## frangelico (20 Mar 2022)

Y el conjunto fronterizo más viejo del mundo es el español, con Francia salvo la rectificación de 1659 tenemos la misma desde 1512. También en América los tramos fronterizos más antiguos son los que acordaron España y Portugal en el XVIII. En realidad, si medimos la respetabilidad de las fronteras por su edad , España da lecciones al mundo y también es comprensible que haya disputas porque muchas fronteras tienen menos años que alguna gente que habita tras ellas , en Trieste o Bolzano alguno queda que nació austriaco y en el Este es lo peor, ahí hay países que han nacido el otro día con fronteras dibujadas a capricho y así están.


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Mar 2022)

FUENTE PRO UKR
_El Pentágono teme que las fuerzas ucranianas en el Donbás sean rodeadas y luego destruidas metódicamente en calderas antes de que termine el mes.
Según nuestra fuente en el Estado Mayor, desde el Pentágono se enviaron a Kiev analíticas con los últimos datos, donde se realizó una evaluación de la situación en el Donbass y de varios escenarios de las hostilidades.
Los expertos estadounidenses empeoraron seriamente las previsiones para las fuerzas ucranianas tras el cerco de Mariupol y la rápida limpieza de la ciudad. Anteriormente, los analistas militares del Pentágono creían que las fuerzas de la JFO serían capaces de resistir con éxito hasta mayo-junio, pero ahora el departamento militar está seguro de que a finales de marzo en Donbas todo terminará con la derrota de las fuerzas ucranianas. Según nuestra fuente, el Estado Mayor ya ha preparado un informe para Zelensky, que demuestra que las fuerzas ucranianas son fuertes, pero es urgente buscar reservas y cerrar el cielo de Ucrania para evitar la destrucción del frente oriental._


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Se viene reparto de Ucrania entonces? Algo así no es nuevo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 992176



Pues lo mismo los rusos verían con buenos ojos que Polonia se quede con el este de Ucrania y que este país desaparezca. Además serviría como excusa para "aligerar" las sanciones.


----------



## clapham5 (20 Mar 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> E
> 
> La dirección a kiivie rog me parece una locura, no podran tomar la ciudad, y se exponen a que los uckros les ataquen por el flanco izquierdo, alcancen el dnper y los embolsen. Yo pondria toda la carne en el asador en mantener Jerson y tomar Nikolayev



Los ukros no podran atacar por el flanco izquierdo porque una columna rusa se dirige desde Jerson a Yuzhnoukrainsk . 
La H11 y la H14 estan controladas ya por los rusos . No obstante , la prioridad ahora no es Kiivie Rog sino la toma de la Central Nuclear de Yuzhnoukrainsk y de ahi seguir hacia Transnistria embolsando a Odesa y Nikolayev 
La otra columna se dirigira hacia Kropyvnytskyi rumbo a Kremenchuk embolsando a Kilvie Rog por el norte , sur y oeste 
Al este queda el Dnieper , pero esa zona esta en manos de los rusos . 
La estrategia rusa se basaen el juego chino de GO . Es la misma estrategia que uso el Vietcong durante la Guerra en Viet Nam 
Controlar la mayor cantidad de territorio con la minima cantidad de efectivos .


----------



## amcxxl (20 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Musk ofrece un servicio de telecomunicaciones o eso dice y eso hay que pensar o si no esto se puede liar mucho.
> 
> Los rusos tienen emisores de microondas para joderle la frecuencia a esos satelites. Los rusos y cualquier ejercito, vale con tener unas antenas parabolicas medio potentes y enchufarle al satelite. Le jodes el youporn a zelenski....



el desarrollo de Starlink es enteramente un encargo del Pentagono por mucho que se quiera disfrazar de otra cosa

se pretende que todo el globo terraqueo sea un tablero de juego militar en tiempo real o casi con unos 14.000 satelites

tanto los satelites como la empresa y el propio Musk son objetivos militares


----------



## Katakroker (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Manda cojones, Europa occidental. En Europa occidental hemos tenido guerras desde Adán y Eva hasta decir basta para llegar a esas fronteras. Con la salvedad parcial de la Península Ibérica, con el regalo que nos dio el cielo con los Pirineos. Y espera, que el siglo XXI igual nos da sorpresitas al paso que va la burra.



Supongo que mientras en Francia y Reino Unido se mataban en la Guerra de los 100 años en el Este de Europa reinaría la paz.


----------



## Katakroker (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (20 Mar 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Cada vez se parece más a Sadam Hussein y la madre de todas la batallas



Eso le gustaría a la OTAN, que se pareciera a Sadam Hussein, pero va a ser que no...


----------



## Sr Julian (20 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Pero si tiene razón la chica. Esto es como cuando nos ridiculizaban a los antivacunas llamandonos negacionistas y que quemabamos la nieve porque era plastico.


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Y estudia un poco, Teuro, que antes de Stalin hubo muchas fronteras y mucha historia, en el Este y en el Oeste.



Las actuales son de la URSS, las puso y quitó como quiso. Por supuesto que en el este hay más historia. De hecho Churchill decía que los Balcanes generaban más historia de la que podían digerir.


----------



## Dylan Leary (20 Mar 2022)

'What I saw, I hope no one will ever see' says Greek diplomat returning from Mariupol


Greece's consul general in Mariupol, the last EU diplomat to evacuate the besieged Ukrainian port, said on Sunday the city was joining the ranks of places known for having been destroyed in wars of the past.




www.reuters.com


----------



## amcxxl (20 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



yo me ahorraria el tribunal, se rindan o no el destino es el paredon


----------



## frangelico (20 Mar 2022)

Y el tramo que va del Miño a casi el Tajo de 1139. En caso todo el mundo son raras las fronteras de más de 150 años


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y el conjunto fronterizo más viejo del mundo es el español, con Francia salvo la rectificación de 1659 tenemos la misma desde 1512. También en América los tramos fronterizos más antiguos son los que acordaron España y Portugal en el XVIII. En realidad, si medimos la respetabilidad de las fronteras por su edad , España da lecciones al mundo y también es comprensible que haya disputas porque muchas fronteras tienen menos años que alguna gente que habita tras ellas , en Trieste o Bolzano alguno queda que nació austriaco y en el Este es lo peor, ahí hay países que han nacido el otro día con fronteras dibujadas a capricho y así están.



Es lógico que una de las naciones más viejas del mundo tenga las fronteras más estables del mundo. Supongo que en estabilidad solo nos superan San Marino, Andorra y poco más.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (20 Mar 2022)

Soldados ucranianos liquidados por los chechenos en las calles de Mariupol. 
t.me/intelslava/23022


----------



## JOS1378 (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Feriri88 (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Jajajaja





Este señor no deberia estar en una residencia?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Este señor no deberia estar en una residencia?



Bueno, así les va.


----------



## Feriri88 (20 Mar 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *La suerte de Rusia *
> 
> De un plumazo Rusia se ha liberado de Netflix, Disney, Spotify, KFC, McDonald’s, Pizza Hut, Ikea, Amazon, la CNN, la BBC, Bloomberg y toda una serie de parásitos y virus que han causado la muerte cultural de Europa.
> 
> ...





Supongo que se iran a vivir alli no?


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (20 Mar 2022)

Las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están en llamas en áreas cercanas a Dokuchajevsk, está al sureste de #Donetsk, que fueron destruidas por la RPD esta noche.


*
Momento de explosión en Kiev*


----------



## Plutarko (20 Mar 2022)

Explosión grande en kiev hace media hora.



Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## frangelico (20 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es lógico que una de las naciones más viejas del mundo tenga las fronteras más estables del mundo. Supongo que en estabilidad solo nos superan San Marino, Andorra y poco más.



Lo meritorio es haberlas mantenido aquí y que los tramos americanos se hayan mantenido mejor que las fronteras de las repúblicas que nacieron en el XIX . Es la prueba de que una frontera natural y un poco de inteligencia no metiéndose en guerras absurdas son buena combinación . El problema de Europa es que en el fondo hay todavía odios , seguro que en la habitación secreta del canciller aleman.hay un mapa con Königsberg y en la de cualquier polaco uno que no renuncia a Silesia y pretende gran parte de Bielorrusia y parte de Ucrania. Esto de los países sin historia o los mangoneos de 1919 y 1945 trae mucha cola.y esto no será lo último que veremos.


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Mar 2022)

_-Twitter ha marcado este tuit de Azov como una violación de su política de conducta de odio.

-Los luchadores de Azov de la Guardia Nacional engrasan su munición con grasa de cerdo para los orcos de Kadyrov.

_

Me parece que no habrá prisioneros.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (20 Mar 2022)

*Explosión muy violenta en Kiev....esto debe finalizar estamos cada vez encima de un polvorín mayor.*


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (20 Mar 2022)

Kiev en estos momentos....se trata de algo descomunal.


----------



## bigmaller (20 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _-Twitter ha marcado este tuit de Azov como una violación de su política de conducta de odio.
> 
> -Los luchadores de Azov de la Guardia Nacional engrasan su munición con grasa de cerdo para los orcos de Kadyrov.
> 
> ...



Si solo fuera para desgastar a los rusos.... 

Pero todo el Mundo musulman está mirando esto con las palomitas en el sofá.... Y solo falta que los paises del golfo, indonesia y algun otro africano se cambien de bando...


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (20 Mar 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Pero qué gigante es Donald Trump, coño!
> 
> Un GIGANTE.



contexto?


----------



## Zhukov (20 Mar 2022)

*La situación en Mariupol*

Del comunicado oficial ruso:

- la peor catástrofe humanitaria se ha desarrollado en Mariupol como resultado de la anarquía organizada por los nacionalistas ucranianos;

- todos los días de 80 a 235 ciudadanos inocentes mueren a manos de los nazis - estas son estadísticas terribles solo para los últimos tres días, y estas son exactamente las personas que están tratando de salir de la ciudad por su cuenta, los militantes simplemente les disparan;

— como resultado de la adopción de medidas efectivas durante los últimos tres días desde el hogar del terror y la tiranía, organizado en la ciudad de los nacionalistas en Rusia, logró evacuar a 59 304 personas, así como a 139 ciudadanos extranjeros;

- en la ciudad están actualmente de rehenes 130 mil civiles y 184 de los ciudadanos extranjeros de seis países;

- la Federación Rusa a partir de las 10:00 am GMT de mañana, 21 de marzo, abre los corredores humanitarios desde Mariupol en el Este y, de acuerdo con la parte ucraniana, en las áreas occidentales;

- a todo ciudadano de Mariupol y a un ciudadano extranjero se le garantiza la elección exclusivamente voluntaria de cualquiera de los corredores humanitarios o el derecho a permanecer en la ciudad desbloqueada;

- enviamos un llamamiento oficial a las Naciones Unidas, la OSCE, el Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja y otras organizaciones internacionales, a cuyos representantes invitamos a que acompañen las actividades prácticas de esta operación humanitaria.

@


----------



## Dylan Leary (20 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Kiev en estos momentos....se trata de algo descomunal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dylan Leary (20 Mar 2022)

The moment of the explosion in Kyiv!


----------



## Mabuse (20 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Aparecía en uno de los juegos de Chuck Yeager, lo tenía en alta estima.


----------



## Expected (20 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


>



Vaya meneo...Hipersónico? Termobárico? O una pequeña Nuke táctica?


----------



## crocodile (20 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa llamó a las autoridades de Mariupol a pasar al lado del pueblo

Como afirmó el coronel general Mikhail Mizintsev, las autoridades todavía tienen la oportunidad de tomar una decisión y ponerse del lado del pueblo. De lo contrario, les espera un tribunal.

“Ahora tienes derecho a tomar una decisión histórica: o estás con tu gente o estás con los bandidos, de lo contrario, el tribunal militar que te espera es solo un poco de lo que ya has merecido debido al trato vil de tus propios ciudadanos. , así como terribles crímenes y provocaciones ya organizados por usted”, dijo Mizintsev.

Mizintsev señaló que los residentes evacuados de Mariupol ya están informando a los investigadores en detalle sobre las acciones del Batallón Nacional y las autoridades de la ciudad.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (20 Mar 2022)

*Increíble video de mouripol en 2014, no lo verán en e telediario.*


*Donbass will never forget the shooting of civilians on 9th May 2014

*


----------



## Bimbo (20 Mar 2022)

Mascleta en kiev


----------



## Roedr (20 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Explosión muy violenta en Kiev....esto debe finalizar estamos cada vez encima de un polvorín mayor.*



Los rusos han mejorado mucho en sus misiles desde los SCUD que usaban los pobres iraquíes.


----------



## vladimirovich (20 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Explosión muy violenta en Kiev....esto debe finalizar estamos cada vez encima de un polvorín mayor.*



Hostias...algo gordo, o el pepino o lo que había en el objetivo o ambos.

Empezamos a escalar?


----------



## Señor X (20 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> The moment of the explosion in Kyiv!



Parece que les han jodido las municiones a alguien.


----------



## amcxxl (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dylan Leary (20 Mar 2022)

❗Information from the patrol police of Kyiv:

Several explosions were heard in Kyiv. Paramedics, rescuers and police are on the scene. Information about the affected citizens and damaged houses is being specified.


----------



## crocodile (20 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Kiev en estos momentos....se trata de algo descomunal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es muy fácil, que se rinda el payaso y punto


----------



## Minsky Moment (20 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Hace una década la OTAN inició su asalto a Libia, el país más desarrollado de África según la ONU*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"We came, we saw, he died." 

Y se descojona, la muy cornuda hdp. Esta gente es el mal, coño.


----------



## raptors (20 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Nick dado de alta el 28 de febrero de 2022 con una orientación en sus mensajes en una dirección muy concreta sin aportar datos ni opinión. Cuanto menos que sospechoso.
> 
> Tampoco se lo tome muy a mal, hay otros foreros iguales en sentido contrario.



mmm mas o menos lo que dices es cierto... pero.... La pregunta es... he dicho alguna mentira...??


----------



## El-Mano (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Roedr (20 Mar 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Vaya meneo...Hipersónico? Termobárico? O una pequeña Nuke táctica?



Puede ser un Kaliber o Iskander normal, porque las explosiones por la noche dan una mayor sensación de espectacularidad. Sea lo que sea, debe haber sido un objetivo importante.


----------



## Minsky Moment (20 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Quién sabe pero lo que diga Trump allí va a misa para mucha gente, y si la momia va a subir la apuesta para joder a Rusia y al resto lo mismo tiene respuesta.



Me consta que la gente empieza a cambiar de bando en USA (tengo familia y amigos). A los norteamericanos no les toques el bolsillo, es lo peor que puedes hacer. "It's economy, stupid" como dijo aquel lumbreras.


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Señor X (20 Mar 2022)

Obviamente. No puedes lanzar semejante pepino sin estar seguro de que no vas a hacer una masacre de civiles. Y alguno dirá podría ser que les de igual. Y podría ser, pero no tiene sentido estar tres semanas evitando bajas civiles para cambiar de estrategia sin más. Cuando vayan a hacer daño a civiles, si quieren hacerlo, nos daremos cuenta.


----------



## Minsky Moment (20 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y el conjunto fronterizo más viejo del mundo es el español, con Francia salvo la rectificación de 1659 tenemos la misma desde 1512. También en América los tramos fronterizos más antiguos son los que acordaron España y Portugal en el XVIII. En realidad, si medimos la respetabilidad de las fronteras por su edad , España da lecciones al mundo y también es comprensible que haya disputas porque muchas fronteras tienen menos años que alguna gente que habita tras ellas , en Trieste o Bolzano alguno queda que nació austriaco y en el Este es lo peor, ahí hay países que han nacido el otro día con fronteras dibujadas a capricho y así están.



Allí donde no hay accidentes geográficos netos, por ejemplo en las amplias llanuras de Europa central y oriental, las fronteras siempre han tendido a ser inestables, con continuos avances de unos y otros a uno y otro lado. Los Pirineos nos han dado estabilidad a lo largo de la historia. Allí donde se establecen fronteras "artificiales", siempre por motivos de afán de poder de un gobernante temporalmente dominante, sin respetar la distribución de las etnias previa a las particiones, la etnia dominante tiende a rellenar hasta los nuevos límites, creando conflictos. Y este es el resumen de la historia del mundo. Fin.


----------



## raptors (20 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Pufff, lo que hay que oir.
> A ver, Chernovil hubo un riesgo real de que el núcleo fundido llegara a las aguas subterráneas que hubieran contaminado todo el Mar Negro, el "sarcófago" debe estar cubriendo lo que queda de él aun día y por lo menos durante unos 25.000 años más, no puede estar expuesto a la atmósfera, puesto que estaría emitiendo radiación.
> 
> Imagínate que en una guerra nuclear en Francia no pudieran realizar el mantenimiento adecuado a sus 59 centrales nucleares y que la mitad terminaran fusionando el núcleo. Vamos, peor que la propia guerra nuclear.



bla bla bla...


----------



## Minsky Moment (20 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> FUENTE PRO UKR
> _El Pentágono teme que las fuerzas ucranianas en el Donbás sean rodeadas y luego destruidas metódicamente en calderas antes de que termine el mes.
> Según nuestra fuente en el Estado Mayor, desde el Pentágono se enviaron a Kiev analíticas con los últimos datos, donde se realizó una evaluación de la situación en el Donbass y de varios escenarios de las hostilidades.
> Los expertos estadounidenses empeoraron seriamente las previsiones para las fuerzas ucranianas tras el cerco de Mariupol y la rápida limpieza de la ciudad. Anteriormente, los analistas militares del Pentágono creían que las fuerzas de la JFO serían capaces de resistir con éxito hasta mayo-junio, pero ahora el departamento militar está seguro de que a finales de marzo en Donbas todo terminará con la derrota de las fuerzas ucranianas. Según nuestra fuente, el Estado Mayor ya ha preparado un informe para Zelensky, que demuestra que las fuerzas ucranianas son fuertes, pero es urgente buscar reservas y cerrar el cielo de Ucrania para evitar la destrucción del frente oriental._



Menuda panda de hipócritas. Sabían perfectamente desde el minuto menos uno que las fuerzas ucranianas se i.ban a comer un mojón. El objetivo no era crear una guerra para que Ucrania se la ganase a Rusia. Es que da hasta vergüenza tener que decirlo por la enorme obviedad.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Michael_Knight (20 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> El problema de los soldados ukras es que no puede abandonar las ciudades que es donde tiene casi todo el ejército.
> No se pueden desplazar más de 50-60km de su nodo madre, sólo pueden hacer incursiones de ida y vuelta, ya que si intentan avanzar a campo abierto la aviación y artillería rusa los pueden hacer trizas. No pueden hacer maniobras de envoltura.
> 
> Sólo se pueden defender en las ciudades.



No sé qué decirte, vemos todos los días docenas de vídeos de soldados ucranianos en mitad del campo reventando algún convoy ruso.


----------



## Dylan Leary (20 Mar 2022)

Rescuers are extinguishing a large fire in one of the shopping centers in the Podolsk district of the capital. At this time - one victim. All services - rescue, medics, police - work on site. The information is specified, - Klitschko


----------



## Minsky Moment (20 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Pues lo mismo los rusos verían con buenos ojos que Polonia se quede con el este de Ucrania y que este país desaparezca. Además serviría como excusa para "aligerar" las sanciones.



El este no, pero la cuenca alta del Dniéper, al noroeste, en su conexión con el Vístula, sin duda. Si le dan a firmar eso a Putin, lo firma con su propia sangre si hace falta. Que tampoco va desencaminado hitóricamente. Y si de paso se le devuelve la transcarpatia a Hungría (o, qué demonios, los Cárpatos enteros, que ese cacho suelto en un país de la estepa no tiene ningún sentido), pues miel sobre hojuelas.


----------



## Octubrista (20 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


>





Expected dijo:


> Vaya meneo...Hipersónico? Termobárico? O una pequeña Nuke táctica?



Me espero a la información del objetivo y expertos, pero tiene pinta de ser uno de esos misiles que penetran en refugios subterráneos.


----------



## kelden (20 Mar 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Parece que les han jodido las municiones a alguien.



O el tanque gasolina.


----------



## Michael_Knight (20 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>



Criminales hijos de la grandisima puta


----------



## Minsky Moment (20 Mar 2022)

Los ríos son malas fronteras, menos aún los de llanuras. El Duero es excepción porque se encaja bastante (Arribes), y aún así está el resto de la frontera, que obedeció a motivos políticos y, como no, de injerencia extranjera (Portugal podría haber sido perfectamente la 18ª comunidad autónoma ibérica). De todas formas el relieve interno de la Península es bastante más complejo que las amplias llanuras del istmo europeo (linea recta entre el Báltico y el mar Negro).


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Parece que les han jodido las municiones a alguien.



Sí. Eso era un depósito.


----------



## frangelico (20 Mar 2022)

En realidad ese rio pide a gritos ser la frontera. Pero diselo a unos señores que ,si hace 40 años les preguntas, te habrían contestado en ruso que ellos eran rusos, que esa es otra, el siglo XX fue un cambalache y el XXI la impostura absoluta, surgen naciones de la nada , a saber que sorpresas nos preparan próximamente en África y hasta en América Latina (ancestral nación mapuche, trozos de Argelia que "son legítimamente marroquíes ", me temo que vamos a ver de eso mucho ).


----------



## otroyomismo (20 Mar 2022)

Alguien sabe si se pueden descargar estos documentales de algun lado?

Invierno en llamas









“Invierno en llamas”: el impactante documental sobre la lucha de Ucrania por la libertad


“Winter on Fire: Ukraine’s Fight for Freedom”, su título en inglés, recorre desde el día 1 al 93 la rebelión popular en torno a la Plaza Maidan, en el centro de Kiev. Muestra un antecedente clave para entender la invasión de Rusia. “Estos hechos fueron una lección para Putin”, contó su director




www.infobae.com





y el de Oliver Stone de 2016

Ucrania en Llamas


Gracias


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Kiev en estos momentos....se trata de algo descomunal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Otros cientos de millones en armamento enviados por la OTAN a tomar viento fresco.


----------



## NPI (20 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> "The Kyiv Independent"
> 
> Repito:
> 
> "Independent"







*The Kyiv Independent* es *Nexta.tv* = *Radio Liberty* = *Atlantic Council (EE. UU.)*


----------



## Dylan Leary (20 Mar 2022)

The Command of the Air Force of the Armed Forces of Ukraine informs:

On the second day, there is a decrease in the intensity of enemy raids.
That is why the main prey of the air defense of the Air Force was the UAVs of the orks, of which four units were shot down in different directions. In addition, one enemy rashist aircraft and two cruise missiles were shot down.

Attack aircraft successfully worked on ground targets.
Su-24m bombers and Su-25 attack aircraft delivered rocket and bomb strikes against the accumulation of equipment, tank columns and manpower.

For twenty-five days, Russian infidels suffered serious losses both on the ground and in the sky: 96 aircraft, 118 helicopters, dozens of drones and cruise missiles.


----------



## Minsky Moment (20 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> *The Kyiv Independent* es *Nexta.tv* = *Radio Liberty* = *Atlantic Council (EE. UU.)*



Estás en todo para señalar conexiones, NPI.


----------



## kelden (20 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Criminales hijos de la grandisima puta



Por qué? Por volar un depósito de combustible o de armas? Coño ... eso es la guerra ...


----------



## raptors (20 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo que va a ocurrir es que en cuanto Rucia se anexione Ucrania la OTAN se va a redefinir aumentando su área geográfica e incluyendo a Japón, Australia y Nueva Zelanda. Es posible que intente a meter Corea del Sur, y si hay cojones (y no creo que lleguen a ese nivel puesto que eso sí sería la IIIGM) a Taiwan.



Escuchen al experto del teclado...!! _ja, ja, ja _ esta bien pndejo el _"Teuro"_


----------



## kelden (20 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> No sé qué decirte, vemos todos los días docenas de vídeos de soldados ucranianos en mitad del campo reventando algún convoy ruso.



Pues claro .... eso ves ..... alguno que se pega to el día agazapao detrás de un ribazo y cuando pasa algo le dispara. No verás tu una batalla en campo abierto en la que hagan retroceder a los rusos. Es la única guerra que pueden hacer. Esa y esconderse en las ciudades utilizando a los habitantes de escudos humanos.


----------



## Minsky Moment (20 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Increíble video de mouripol en 2014, no lo verán en e telediario.*
> 
> 
> *Donbass will never forget the shooting of civilians on 9th May 2014
> ...



¿Se puede ver sin loguearse en algún sitio? Es que paso de hacerme cuenta en ese antro de censura.


----------



## Roedr (20 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Criminales hijos de la grandisima puta



Bueno, seguro que no iba dirigido a pobres civiles como dicen en la TV. De ser así ya quedaría poco de guerra.


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

SITUACIÓN MILITAR EN EL ESTE DE UCRANIA Y MARIUPOL AL 20 DE MARZO DE 2022 según frente sur (mapa aproximado)


----------



## delhierro (20 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Por qué? Por volar un depósito de combustible o de armas? Coño ... eso es la guerra ...



Podrian bombardear todas las casas de la familia del presidente ucraniano a ver si estaba en alguna, eso le hicieron a Gadafi matando a sus nietos y una de sus nueras ...tambien sería la guerra. 

Algunos son muy finos con la forma de guerrar de los demas. Los Rusos estan siendo blandisimos comparados con cualquier conflicto otanico.


----------



## crocodile (20 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> "We came, we saw, he died."
> 
> Y se descojona, la muy cornuda hdp. Esta gente es el mal, coño.



Son psicópatas genocidas, disfrutan bombardeando civiles .


----------



## Don Pascual (20 Mar 2022)

Puto Pedro Sánchez gafe de mierda. No puede ser verdad.



https://t.co/yZcXTB69NA


----------



## Wein (20 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Otros cientos de millones en armamento enviados por la OTAN a tomar viento fresco.



No me extrañaria que los propios anglos o israelies den información a Rusia de donde están los depositos, similar a lo que hacía Rusia en Siria con el armamento irani o el propio armamento ruso ya pagado por Siria. Pero eso no cambio nada el curso de la guerra, los iranies estan ahora en el Golan además de en Libano.


----------



## Roedr (20 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Sí. Eso era un depósito.



Toda la pinta.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (20 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Criminales hijos de la grandisima puta




La movida es que es imposible saber si es o no es un objetivo militar, independientemente de que sea un centro comercial, una guardería o un polideportivo.

Es que si pegas a las paredes de una guardería un montón de equipo pesado y dentro se refugian soldados… pues así es la guerra tete. Pongo este ejemplo porque hay fotos y geolocalización de eso mismito.

Y usar la infraestructura civil como cobertura es más viejo que el cagar.




Hace un par de días me quedé con esta copla en la TV:
Edificio residencial de cinco plantas, reventado a dolor y con daños que se extendían más allá del propio bloque.
¿Fallecidos? Según la tele, uno.
¿Es lógico que ante semejante destrucción solamente fallezca una persona?
¿Es lógico gastar recursos en bombardear un bloque de apartamentos vacío?
La lógica me dice que, a cojones, en ese bloque o en sus cercanías había suficiente material militar y tropa como para justificar el tiro.


Al final, somos occidentales con acceso a internet y solamente podemos hacer conjeturas con la información, desinformación y contra información con las que nos bombardean.
Ni unos tan ángeles ni otros tan demonios, es simplemente la guerra, que nunca cambia, y que siempre tiene factores detrás que o bien la justifican, o al menos la explican.


----------



## Roedr (20 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Otros cientos de millones en armamento enviados por la OTAN a tomar viento fresco.



Los rusos deben tener informantes por todo el país.


----------



## Ultimate (20 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Escuchen al experto del teclado...!! _ja, ja, ja _ esta bien pndejo el _"Teuro"_



Vas al ignore por citar constantemente al pendejo que tu dices
de nada


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Mar 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Alguien sabe si se pueden descargar estos documentales de algun lado?
> 
> Invierno en llamas
> 
> ...











Oliver Stone: Ukraine on Fire - Freedom Of Speech






fos-sa.org




(VPN conectado a India)

Sin VPN también es accesible esta en Ingles.


----------



## apocalippsis (20 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Criminales hijos de la grandisima puta



Yo te voy a dar la razon de porque ese misil acabo alli, en el chatarrero va a acabar maricon...........


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (20 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Jrande! Gustará más o menos, pero dice lo que piensa y piensa bastante más que Biden y los políticos europeos.




La prensa juden ha reactivado el caso de Hunter Biden cuando siempre lo descalificó por ser cosas de magufos de ejtremaderecha, es un mensajito que mandan a Biden, los de arriba no están my contentos con lo que está haciendo y esto es una advertencia.


Trump lo sabe y se está ofreciendo como una puta más eficiente para el sistema, un _¡eh miradme yo lo puedo hacer mejor_!.

El pelucas es, siempre lo fue, el mayor reptil del pantano.


----------



## Marchamaliano (20 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> The Command of the Air Force of the Armed Forces of Ukraine informs:
> 
> For twenty-five days, Russian infidels suffered serious losses both on the ground and in the sky: 96 aircraft, 118 helicopters, dozens of drones and cruise missiles.



        

Si han tirado 5 kamov y 3 por fallos... pero quién cojones se cree esta mierda..


----------



## Don Pascual (20 Mar 2022)

Se viene catástrofe.


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

Situación en los frentes en la tarde del 20 de marzo.

Las tropas avanzaron en el frente de Donetsk (frente Este) y en la región de Kiev (frente Sur). 
El ejército ruso completa la derrota del batallón nazi "Donbass" y las fuerzas de las brigadas 53 y 54 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Las tropas avanzaron 12 km de profundidad, alcanzaron la línea Nikolsky y junto con las fuerzas de la RPD bloquearon Sladkoye por tres lados.

Además, vale la pena señalar poderosos ataques en el área de Nikolaev, Zhytomyr, Kharkov y Kyiv. Fue de tal manera que en algunos lugares los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania comienzan a rendirse en masa. Por ejemplo, el ejército ucraniano de la 14ª brigada de fusileros motorizados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania hoy depuso masivamente sus armas en el área de Kopylov. 
En Mariupol, más y más territorio está siendo liberado de los nazis. Aún no hay información más precisa. Pero, de hecho, queda por tomar el nido de víboras principal: una fábrica convertida en una fortaleza. Después de eso, el asunto seguirá siendo pequeño. Tenemos muchas esperanzas de que la ciudad en ruinas sea liberada pronto, allí se está produciendo un completo infierno y una catástrofe humanitaria.

También hoy se supo que durante el asalto, el comandante adjunto de la Flota del Mar Negro para el trabajo político-militar, el capitán de primer rango Andrey Paliy falleció. Cerca de Mariupol, Andrey Paliy aseguraba el funcionamiento de un corredor humanitario para la evacuación de civiles de la ciudad.


----------



## apocalippsis (20 Mar 2022)

Venga que despues de mariupol viene el resto, a joderse hijos de puta.


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Oliver Stone: Ukraine on Fire - Freedom Of Speech
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mejor resolución y pantalla completa:



https://greatreject.org/ukraine-on-fire-full-documentary/


----------



## ksa100 (20 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> ¿Se puede ver sin loguearse en algún sitio? Es que paso de hacerme cuenta en ese antro de censura.



Es una gilipollez de video, poco interesante:





Donbass will never forget the shooting of civilians on 9th May 2014


Their goal was to break up the rally dedicated to the 9th May by all means, so new self-elected authorities of Ukraine started process of the decommunization that foresees refusal from celebration of the Victory Day, it rewrites history. However, laws of decommunization were admitted only on...




ytb.trom.tf


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

Más mierda ucra,


----------



## Lester Burnham (20 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> ¿Se puede ver sin loguearse en algún sitio? Es que paso de hacerme cuenta en ese antro de censura.











NewPipe - a free YouTube client







newpipe.net





sin registro, sin restricciones de edad y país, sin anuncios, posibilidad de escuchar en segundo plano, etc. Simplemente pon en el enlace en el buscador y a visionar, sin pasar por la mafia de jewtube


----------



## Kreonte (20 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> No, si al final en el mercado ruso se queda para China. A ver en cuantos desempleados en LG se convierte este acto tan valiente y solidario. Y Rusia supongo que puede pensar que hace con los metales raros (platino, iridio, tantalo y demas que necesita LG para su fabricacion). Por cierto, corea sigue apoquinando religiosamente 22.000 millones al año por petroleo y fuel que con la escalada de precios seran 30.000.
> 
> Estos embargos son muy raros es como si te quieres pelear con un maton y demuestras tu agresividad dandote con un ladrillo en los dientes y alardeas lo bien que los escupes.
> 
> China esta en una posicion ideal para decirle a Rusia que eche de su mercado a Hyundai.



La fuerza de una nación no se mide por si tiene muchas reservas de oro, poca deuda o muchas materias primas, en ese caso países con enormes yacimientos serían países ricos y desarrollados y cuanto más extensión y población tengas, menos probabilidades hay de que esto se cumpla. La fuerza de una nación se mide en su productividad, en su desarrollo tecnológico y en su población activa (cuanto más conocimiento tengan mejor). Este ha sido el gran error de Occidente, ha transferido know-how a punta pala, especialmente a los chinos. Dicho esto, mucho le queda que mamar a China para hacerle competencia a las empresas coreanas.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (20 Mar 2022)

Nótese que lo pide desde Washington y no desde Berlín. 



Me tienen hasta los cojones con este tipo de cosas.


----------



## Honkler (20 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Los rusos deben tener informantes por todo el país.



Tienen informantes hasta en el estado mayor ukro y, si me apuras, dentro del palacio o lo que sea donde se esconde el payaso


----------



## Lego. (20 Mar 2022)

Muy exagerado lo del "ataque a gran escala" pero sí que parece que esta noche van a tener acción en Kiev.


----------



## Minsky Moment (20 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Puto Pedro Sánchez gafe de mierda. No puede ser verdad.
> 
> 
> 
> Argelia anuncia el descubrimiento de un importante yacimiento de petróleo y gas



Dice que 140 millones de barriles. España consume unos 1.3 millones al día. Tampoco da para tanto.









Petróleo: consumo en España 2010-2021 | Statista


Esta estadística presenta la evolución anual del consumo de petróleo en España de 2010 a 2021.




es.statista.com


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Wein (20 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Puto Pedro Sánchez gafe de mierda. No puede ser verdad.
> 
> 
> 
> Argelia anuncia el descubrimiento de un importante yacimiento de petróleo y gas



140 millones de barriles es una mierda.


----------



## Discordante (20 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Nótese que lo pide desde Washington y no desde Berlín.
> 
> 
> 
> Me tienen hasta los cojones con este tipo de cosas.



Tomad medidas!... que no me afecten a mi.

Aun asi es cierto que para la poblacion es duro reconciliar la guerra economica al mismo tiempo que la guerra convencional esta siendo pagada por los Alemanes.

Es un choque durisimo para el ciudadano medio de powerflowerlandia (AKA UE).


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## ksa100 (20 Mar 2022)

Lester Burnham dijo:


> NewPipe - a free YouTube client
> 
> 
> 
> ...



newpipe está bien para lo que comentas pero no evita que seas rastreado, lo mejor es usar una instancia invidiuos. Con Newpipe pasas igualmente por la mafia de youtube.


----------



## Dylan Leary (20 Mar 2022)

Argelia rebate a Moncloa: dice que no sabía nada del Sáhara y que España “se somete” a Marruecos


El gobierno argelino sostiene que Sánchez "no le informó en ningún momento" de su apoyo a Marruecos en la cuestión del Sáhara.




www.elespanol.com













Bruselas recuerda que fue Sánchez el que descartó el dinero de la UE para la conexión de gas a Francia


En enero de 2019, validó la negativa al proyecto Midcat, que la Comisión sufragaba al 50%. Teresa Ribera pide ahora el 100% de fondos europeos.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Honkler (20 Mar 2022)

Lester Burnham dijo:


> NewPipe - a free YouTube client
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para iOS no hay algo similar?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Minsky Moment (20 Mar 2022)

Lester Burnham dijo:


> NewPipe - a free YouTube client
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Mar 2022)

Ultimatum ruso:


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (20 Mar 2022)

me ha dado risa tonta


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## NPI (20 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Estás en todo para señalar conexiones, NPI.



27 febrero 2022


> Menudo propagandista es Illia Ponomarenko, solo viendo su Twitter verificado. ¿De qué me suena eso?, Poynter 2015
> 
> Estará con su amiguito cómico en Polonia.
> 
> ...



Guerra en Ucrania XV


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Mar 2022)

lLO TIENEN PERDIDO










QSR decodes


SituatıonRoom¹⁷	https://truthsocial.com/@QSRdecodes




t.me





<ttps://t.me/QSRdecodes/11757


----------



## ksa100 (20 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Para iOS no hay algo similar?



Usa una instancia invidious, estas por ejemplo:





Invidious


An alternative front-end to YouTube




ytb.trom.tf









Invidious


An alternative front-end to YouTube




invidious.snopyta.org





Newpipe es muy cómodo pero es sólo un frontend alternativo, sigues conectando con youtube, no evita que seas rastreado..


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (20 Mar 2022)

¿Bielorrusia acumula tropas en Brest?, no se si dar crédito a este tipo.


----------



## Minsky Moment (20 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Nótese que lo pide desde Washington y no desde Berlín.
> 
> 
> 
> Me tienen hasta los cojones con este tipo de cosas.



Ya va siendo hora de que espabilemos en Europa y le hagamos una peineta a USA, el origen del 90% de los desastres en el mundo desde la segunda guerra mundial. Con esta mierda de políticos que tenemos lo veo difícil, pero a lo mejor deberíamos ser los ciudadanos los que se lo dijéramos a todos estos inútiles. Que mucha propaganda y todo lo que se quiera, pero al final la gente se va coscando de que estamos en manos de imbéciles vendidos.


----------



## apocalippsis (20 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> La fuerza de una nación no se mide por si tiene muchas reservas de oro, poca deuda o muchas materias primas, en ese caso países con enormes yacimientos serían países ricos y desarrollados y cuanto más extensión y población tengas, menos probabilidades hay de que esto se cumpla. La fuerza de una nación se mide en su productividad, en su desarrollo tecnológico y en su población activa (cuanto más conocimiento tengan mejor). Este ha sido el gran error de Occidente, ha transferido know-how a punta pala, especialmente a los chinos. Dicho esto, mucho le queda que mamar a China para hacerle competencia a las empresas coreanas.



Que va te equivocas, la fuerza de una nacion se mide en sus recursos, la poblacion militar es exterminable, mira como te lo explico tu mandas armas a otro pais pero ya no quedan manos para cogerlas.


----------



## Y2sprsmthfckr (20 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> me ha dado risa tonta



No se sabe lo que dice, pero claramente acaba como una peli porno. Y si no es asi, que caigan los nukes porque no entiendo nada


----------



## Minsky Moment (20 Mar 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> newpipe está bien para lo que comentas pero no evita que seas rastreado, lo mejor es usar una instancia invidiuos. Con Newpipe pasas igualmente por la mafia de youtube.



Oye, muchísimas gracias, desconocía esto del invidiuos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Mar 2022)

Ucros cagandose en la convención de Ginebra...




*En el papel de Dr. Mengele, un tal Gennady Druzenko ex especialista en derecho constitucional, activista de Maidan, participante de ATO y ahora jefe del proyecto "hospital móvil", En vivo en el canal de televisión de Ucrania, dice que DIO LA ORDEN A LOS MÉDICOS DE CASTRAR A LOS SOLDADOS RUSOS CAPTURADOS, PORQUE NO SON PERSONAS, SINO CUCARACHAS.
#Rusia Ucrania
@rybar*


----------



## Mabuse (20 Mar 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Tres años de cárcel en la República Checa por expresar opiniones favorables a Rusia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los actualmente poderosos en Occidente siempre usan la manipulación y el miedo para imponer su visión de las cosas sin importar la verdad o la mentira. Desde finales del XIX y durante todo el SXX han afinado su método y ampliado a todos los ámbitos de la actividad humana su translocación de verdades por imposiciones.
Hoy en día un hecho científico se basa en la opinión de una selecta élite de funcionarios y autodenominados expertos, la famosa falsabilidad fue el caballo de Troya que inocentemente algunos siguen defendiendo. Hemos llegado a un punto en que las pruebas experimentales no resisten a una voz autorizada afirmando la validez o invalidez de una hipótesis.
Hoy en día el dinero no es una herramienta de intercambio, es el principio y fin de las actividades humanas. Todo lo que fabriquemos o intercambiemos es irrelevante ya que el fin último de un bien, un producto o un servicio es el dinero. Esto es aún más cierto para el producto primario sin el que no existe la actividad económica, el ser humano no es más que un dinero potencialmente ganado o gastado, no el motor de la economía, que es la idea de la acumulación en sí misma.
Hoy en día la ética es simplemente moral, y esta no es más que una opinión sustentada por los generadores de ideas. La religión le sigue de cerca, el papa de Roma ya no es infalible, el Dalai Lama es una marca registrada y Lutero una cara en las camisetas lo mismo que el Che Guevara, Lenin o Sócrates.
Hoy en día la verdad es relativa en proporción directa al poder que posee el que la dicta y la presión social que se ejerce para afirmar la veracidad de tal idea. La justicia, que se basa directamente en la certeza y la veracidad para ejercer sus funciones acepta sin ambages esta definición de verdad en una burla que se torna en pesadilla.

Frente a esta sociedad de nada sirve tener pruebas basadas en hechos, discursos sin fisuras para plantear las hipótesis y lógica aplastante para demostrar la certeza y veracidad. Es la prédica en el desierto, la lucha contra los molinos, la soledad de Casandra, el asombro del extranjero. El individuo que encuentra sentido a la existencia en la verdad es anormal y si no quiere ser apestado debe elegir entra callar o suicidarse espiritualmente para volver al redil. No hay Ítaca a la que volver, ahora es una base americana y Penélope se prostituye por un par de husos de hilo para hacer un paño en el que enjugar sus lágrimas mientras Odiseo se encuentra paralizado en el limbo de horror y locura del inmenso mar de mentiras que le separa de su isla.


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Mar 2022)

Congresista republicana, nada sospechosa de ser RINO. ¿Hay en España algún parlamentario que denuncie lo mismo?.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Y el guiado.... Y el control...... Nada nada... Un Iskander soltado en el aire.



No se si finalmente iba por mi, o no te decidiste a responder finalmente.

Como decía, viene a ser una versión del Iskander, lanzada desde el MiG-31K, especialmente diseñada para ello. Por lo que comentan los estadounidenses, efectivamente se lanzó. Pero según las imágenes, dicen que fue contra un granero. (We Have Questions About Russia's Claimed Kinzhal Hypersonic Missile Use In Ukraine (Updated))

Con respecto al guiado, no deja de ser un misil balístico lanzado desde el aire y el control es el mismo. Lo único la transferencia del paquete de objetivos, imagino que se podrá hacer desde el avión o en tierra. 

Y no, no creo que vaya a cambiar el curso de la guerra. Otra cosa sería emplear misiles hipersónicos contra OTAN y eso, obviamente, desencadenaría una respuesta nuclear.


----------



## Impresionante (20 Mar 2022)

Periodista ucraniana hablando de venganza hacia los rusas.

Joder, si parecen yihadistas!

"¡Deberías tener miedo! La venganza del pueblo ucraniano te encontrará tanto en los centros turísticos de Egipto como en los centros turísticos de Turquía".


----------



## Roedr (20 Mar 2022)

Cuando Israel se quedó con los altos del Golam no se manifestaron.


_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ucros cagandose en la convención de Ginebra...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 992348
> 
> ...



va a ser curioso cuando a él lo castren a la altura del cuello


----------



## Teuro (20 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Lo meritorio es haberlas mantenido aquí y que los tramos americanos se hayan mantenido mejor que las fronteras de las repúblicas que nacieron en el XIX . Es la prueba de que una frontera natural y un poco de inteligencia no metiéndose en guerras absurdas son buena combinación . El problema de Europa es que en el fondo hay todavía odios , seguro que en la habitación secreta del canciller aleman.hay un mapa con Königsberg y en la de cualquier polaco uno que no renuncia a Silesia y pretende gran parte de Bielorrusia y parte de Ucrania. Esto de los países sin historia o los mangoneos de 1919 y 1945 trae mucha cola.y esto no será lo último que veremos.



El cancer de Europa son los nacionalismos, son los que crearon Europa tal como la conocemos y también la causa de su destrucción. Siempre digo que Europa es algo que está en transición entre Asia, llena de naciones históricas más o menos estables y África, tribus salvajes que se matan entre unos y otros. La diferencia está en que mientras en África se quedaron con lanzas en Europa no.


----------



## El-Mano (20 Mar 2022)

Para el que buscaba el documental de Oliver Stone, subtitulado en español creo que es este, a partir del minuto 8+-, no sé si estará traducido completo por alguna parte:


----------



## apocalippsis (20 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Nótese que lo pide desde Washington y no desde Berlín.
> 
> 
> 
> Me tienen hasta los cojones con este tipo de cosas.



Pero si esto es bueno los alemanes de verdad sabran quienes son los maricones que mandan.


----------



## kelden (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Y no, no creo que vaya a cambiar el curso de la guerra. Otra cosa sería emplear misiles hipersónicos contra OTAN y eso, obviamente, desencadenaría una respuesta nuclear.



Por? Siempre que vayan cargados con munición convencional no tiene porque ... Qué mas te da que el misil que te han tirao corra mucho o poco ... no crees?


----------



## Minsky Moment (20 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Congresista republicana, nada sospechosa de ser RINO. ¿Hay en España algún parlamentario que denuncie lo mismo?.



Bueno, es que en España no hay cosa que se pueda llamar "parlamentario". Solo empleaduchos del jefe.


----------



## Kriegsmarine (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



La realidad......






Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## overdrive1979 (20 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Argelia rebate a Moncloa: dice que no sabía nada del Sáhara y que España “se somete” a Marruecos
> 
> 
> El gobierno argelino sostiene que Sánchez "no le informó en ningún momento" de su apoyo a Marruecos en la cuestión del Sáhara.
> ...



¡Qué lástima que tenga que ser una guerra en suelo europeo la que, debido a la excepcionalidad que ha provocado la misma, sea la que provoque que la península ibérica vaya a dejar de ser una isla energética respecto al resto del Viejo Continente! ¡Cuánto daño ha hecho nuestro tradicional aislacionismo que nos ha mantenido siempre de espaldas al resto del continente!


----------



## Minsky Moment (20 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Periodista ucraniana hablando de venganza hacia los rusas.
> 
> Joder, si parecen yihadistas!
> 
> "¡Deberías tener miedo! La venganza del pueblo ucraniano te encontrará tanto en los centros turísticos de Egipto como en los centros turísticos de Turquía".



El nacionalismo (debería llamarse estatalismo) es básicamente eso: odio.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (20 Mar 2022)

_Valores democráticos ✨
En Ucrania 24, el jefe del servicio médico militar habla de que se dio la orden de castrar a los soldados rusos heridos, porque son "cucarachas, no personas"
Todo esto en directo en YouTube

_

¿Alguien que hable ruso lo puede confirmar?


----------



## apocalippsis (20 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El cancer de Europa son los nacionalismos, son los que crearon Europa tal como la conocemos y también la causa de su destrucción. Siempre digo que Europa es algo que está en transición entre Asia, llena de naciones históricas más o menos estables y África, tribus salvajes que se matan entre unos y otros. La diferencia está en que mientras en África se quedaron con lanzas en Europa no.



El cancer de europa es el anglosionismo maricon y todo el mundo lo sabe, ¿menos tu ? Me cago en tu puta madre hijo de puta, deja a los pueblos tranquilos a ver si Putin te rompe el ojete a lo bestia.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Mar 2022)

Kriegsmarine dijo:


> La realidad......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




El mapa no deja de estar en formato .JPG, el papel lo aguanta todo. Por poder puedes colorear Japon y Bolivia.



La realidad del control efectivo:

 

 


 









Y hablamos de la unica ciudad controlada decente que tienen... 

Cuando empiecen a ocupar varias, a ver como lo consiguen. Mariupol por ejemplo es relativamente pequeña.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> El mapa no deja de estar en formato .JPG, el papel lo aguanta todo. Por poder puedes colorear Japon y Bolivia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BROOOOOOOOOOOTAAAAAAAAAAL


----------



## Wein (20 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Bruselas recuerda que fue Sánchez el que descartó el dinero de la UE para la conexión de gas a Francia
> 
> 
> En enero de 2019, validó la negativa al proyecto Midcat, que la Comisión sufragaba al 50%. Teresa Ribera pide ahora el 100% de fondos europeos.
> ...



En 2019 el gas estaba baratisimo, el GNL más barato que el argelino y Francia tiene 3 regasificadoras, o las tenia ya en 2019 o las estaba construyendo.


----------



## Pinovski (20 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> El mapa no deja de estar en formato .JPG, el papel lo aguanta todo. Por poder puedes colorear Japon y Bolivia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NPI (20 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Mejor resolución y pantalla completa:
> 
> 
> 
> https://greatreject.org/ukraine-on-fire-full-documentary/



El vídeo completo sin añadidos adicionales (descargar) antes de que lo "democraticen"


----------



## Evangelion (20 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Cuando Israel se quedó con los altos del Golam no se manifestaron.
> 
> 
> va a ser curioso cuando a él lo castren a la altura del cuello



Los altos el Golan se tomaron de un páis que los atacó.
Justo botín de guerra.


----------



## midelburgo (20 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Si solo fuera para desgastar a los rusos....
> 
> Pero todo el Mundo musulman está mirando esto con las palomitas en el sofá.... Y solo falta que los paises del golfo, indonesia y algun otro africano se cambien de bando...



Palomitas no se, pero en breve les va a faltar trigo. Los 10 paises que mas trigo recibian de Ucrania y Rusia son de la secta de Mahometo. En cabeza Indonesia y Egipto. Arab springs incoming.


----------



## Impresionante (21 Mar 2022)

Muy bueno


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Periodista ucraniana hablando de venganza hacia los rusas.
> 
> Joder, si parecen yihadistas!
> 
> "¡Deberías tener miedo! La venganza del pueblo ucraniano te encontrará tanto en los centros turísticos de Egipto como en los centros turísticos de Turquía".



Pues estan preparando la siguiente fase una vez termine la guerra, la fase terrorista. Bombazos y tiros por toda Europa con el patrocinio de ya sabeís...


----------



## Pollepolle (21 Mar 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Para el que buscaba el documental de Oliver Stone, subtitulado en español creo que es este, a partir del minuto 8+-, no sé si estará traducido completo por alguna parte:



Muy buen documental sobre el golpe de estado. Explica la matanza de Odessa por los golpistas nazis, por ejemplo.


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Palomitas no se, pero en breve les va a faltar trigo. Los 10 paises que mas trigo recibian de Ucrania y Rusia son de la secta de Mahometo. En cabeza Indonesia y Egipto. Arab springs incoming.



USS, Canadá, Australia y Argentina no podrían con esa demanda ?


----------



## kokod (21 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Más mierda ucra,
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 992319



Son como animales, esta gente solo entiende con unos buenos nukes rusos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Teuro (21 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Nótese que lo pide desde Washington y no desde Berlín.
> 
> 
> 
> Me tienen hasta los cojones con este tipo de cosas.



No puede parar la industria alemana por una decisión política de este calibre. Ni Rusia ni Ucranina se atreven a cortar el grifo.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## apocalippsis (21 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Palomitas no se, pero en breve les va a faltar trigo. Los 10 paises que mas trigo recibian de Ucrania y Rusia son de la secta de Mahometo. En cabeza Indonesia y Egipto. Arab springs incoming.



¿Pero tu eres tan necio que los rusos no le van a dar esa materia prima?, deja de hacer el subnormal por favor. Anda jilipuertas coge la lista de los antirusos del Krenlim.........


----------



## Teuro (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Dice que 140 millones de barriles. España consume unos 1.3 millones al día. Tampoco da para tanto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues sabiendo que España diversifica su consumo daría para años abasteciendonos.


----------



## Evangelion (21 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> USS, Canadá, Australia y Argentina no podrían con esa demanda ?



Si, si no se destina cereales a la produccion de bietanol. Habra cereales de sobra.
Este años todas las cosechas que se quedaban el campo sin recolectar solo plantadas por las ayudas de los distintos paises a sus agricultores, se van a recoger todas.


----------



## El-Mano (21 Mar 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Muy buen documental sobre el golpe de estado. Explica la matanza de Odessa por los golpistas nazis, por ejemplo.



Aún no lo he visto, lo tengo pendiente. NPI puso arriba otro enlace pero sin añadidos.


----------



## Petrov (21 Mar 2022)

Alguien me puede decir que se visualiza a partir del minuto 1,24, entiendo que el drin captan como cae el tanque ruso, y primero salta un soldado pero después cae uno del cielo o es un paraca, no lo entiendo muy bien.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## apocalippsis (21 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Pues sabiendo que España diversifica su consumo daría para años abasteciendonos.



Yo te voy a decir lo que españa diversifica cuando se ponga a 3 euros el diesel, mira te voy a diservificar a ti ya veras........


----------



## NPI (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Oye, muchísimas gracias, desconocía esto del invidiuos.



Y este enlace sirve para descargar vídeos de YouTube saltándose las restricciones de edad YT1s Downloader


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (21 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Por? Siempre que vayan cargados con munición convencional no tiene porque ... Qué mas te da que el misil que te han tirao corra mucho o poco ... no crees?



No hace falta que vayan cargados con armamento nuclear, pero los efectos del proyectil hipersonico pueden desencadenar una respuesta nuclear


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Teuro (21 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ucros cagandose en la convención de Ginebra...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 992348
> 
> ...



Solo puede ser fake news, o si no lo es directo p'a la Haya.


----------



## Caracalla (21 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> USS, Canadá, Australia y Argentina no podrían con esa demanda ?



Absolutamente no. Ni remotamente.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Si, si no se destina cereales a la produccion de bietanol. Habra cereales de sobra.
> Este años todas las cosechas que se quedaban el campo sin recolectar solo plantadas por las ayudas de los distintos paises a sus agricultores, se van a recoger todas.



Pero el bioetanol es de maíz, trigo para pan habrá ? Bueno, en caso de emergencia vía precios se puede reducir consumo incluso en Europa. Lo más impresionante del trigo es que Francia esté tan arriba en la lista de productores, supongo que exportarán bastante.


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No puede parar la industria alemana por una decisión política de este calibre. Ni Rusia ni Ucranina se atreven a cortar el grifo.



Coño, y el Nord Stream 2 que ha costado millones, y no solo eso, años de planificación, y no solo de Rusia, coordinación bilateral muy compleja, incluido pasar un tubo por aguas territoriales de varios países. Todo tirado por la borda a una voz del amo (más la guerra, a renglón seguido, que jamás se olvide):


----------



## Iskra (21 Mar 2022)

Las Fuerzas de Rusia están cerca de derrotar al batallón nacionalista ucraniano ''Donbass'' : Ministerio de Defensa


Uno de los principales objetivos declarados de la operación especial rusa en Ucrania es desnazificar el país. Los grupos nacionalistas son el núcleo de los batallones de voluntarios que Kiev ha utilizado en sus ataques contra las repúblicas de Donbass desde 2014, y muchos de ellos han sido...




es.news-front.info




*Las Fuerzas de Rusia están cerca de derrotar al batallón nacionalista ucraniano »Donbass» : Ministerio de Defensa*
21.03.2022 01:02

*




*
* Uno de los principales objetivos declarados de la operación especial rusa en Ucrania es desnazificar el país. Los grupos nacionalistas son el núcleo de los batallones de voluntarios que Kiev ha utilizado en sus ataques contra las repúblicas de Donbass desde 2014, y muchos de ellos han sido atrapados cometiendo crímenes de guerra.*
Las tropas rusas están cerca de derrotar finalmente al batallón nacionalista «Donbass» de Ucrania, declaró el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, Igor Konashenkov. Explicó que hasta 60 de los combatientes del batallón murieron, dos tanques, mientras que tres transportes blindados y seis piezas de artillería y morteros fueron destruidos durante el avance de las tropas rusas hacia el asentamiento de Nikolskoye.

Konashenkov agregó que las tropas rusas estaban cooperando con las unidades de la República Popular de Donetsk (RPD) mientras avanzaban hacia Nikolskoye.



> En una nota aparte, el presidente del Comité de Investigación de Rusia, Alexander Bastrykin, anunció que se llevará a cabo una investigación para determinar si los líderes de los batallones nacionalistas capturados durante la operación en la ciudad ucraniana de Izyum cometieron algún crimen de guerra.



Los batallones nacionalistas ucranianos se formaron después del golpe respaldado por Occidente en 2014 para librar la guerra contra las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk (DPR y LPR), que declararon la independencia en medio del temor a la opresión de la población de habla rusa. Estos batallones estaban formados en gran parte por miembros de grupos nacionalistas y radicales y, a menudo, eran sorprendidos cometiendo crímenes de guerra contra la población local (incluido el batallón de voluntarios «Donbass»).

Las nuevas autoridades de mentalidad nacionalista en gran medida hicieron la vista gorda ante estos crímenes, sin procesar ni siquiera a los miembros del notorio batallón «Tornado», que fue disuelto precisamente por las atrocidades que estaba cometiendo. Los crímenes de guerra de otro notorio batallón, «Aidar», fueron bien documentados por la organización sin fines de lucro Amnistía Internacional en 2014, pero ninguno de sus miembros fue investigado ni castigado por sus actos.


----------



## Honkler (21 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Periodista ucraniana hablando de venganza hacia los rusas.
> 
> Joder, si parecen yihadistas!
> 
> "¡Deberías tener miedo! La venganza del pueblo ucraniano te encontrará tanto en los centros turísticos de Egipto como en los centros turísticos de Turquía".



Tiro en la nuca y se acaban las bobadas


----------



## El-Mano (21 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Y este enlace sirve para descargar vídeos de YouTube saltándose las restricciones de edad YT1s Downloader



Cierto, yo lo usé para descargarme la "saga" de los hombres detrás del sol, que están en Youtube y no son tan fáciles de encontrar en otro lado.


----------



## apocalippsis (21 Mar 2022)

Petrov dijo:


> Alguien me puede decir que se visualiza a partir del minuto 1,24, entiendo que el drin captan como cae el tanque ruso, y primero salta un soldado pero después cae uno del cielo o es un paraca, no lo entiendo muy bien.



Pues a ver si va a ser un fotomontaje porque a los ucros les gustan esas cositas.


----------



## Iskra (21 Mar 2022)

De ayer, pero con cosas interesantes.








Operación para desnazificar Ucrania: resumen operativo 20 de marzo (actualizado)


09:38 Las tropas ucranianas que se retiraban cerca de Kiev abandonaron las armas occidentales en las cajas con todos los documentos. Esto es lo que se adjuntó al tercer Panzerfaust: puede rastrear todo el camino de este barril en particular, gracias a la puntualidad alemana. Es cierto que las...




es.news-front.info




*Operación para desnazificar Ucrania: resumen operativo 20 de marzo (actualizado)*
20.03.2022 11:00

*




*
* 09:38 Las tropas ucranianas que se retiraban cerca de Kiev abandonaron las armas occidentales en las cajas con todos los documentos. Esto es lo que se adjuntó al tercer Panzerfaust: puede rastrear todo el camino de este barril en particular, gracias a la puntualidad alemana. Es cierto que las verificaciones periódicas de este ATGM dejaron de realizarse en 2013. Lo que le sucedió después: el documento no dice nada.*






09:30 El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa publicó imágenes de la destrucción del tanque de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania por el sistema de misiles Vikhr. Los helicópteros de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas Ka-52, en el curso del apoyo de fuego para las tropas que avanzaban, destruyeron los tanques enemigos desde una distancia de más de 7 mil metros, sin ingresar a la zona de ataque de la defensa aérea enemiga.Video.

09:25 Los barcos ucranianos capturados en Berdyansk ahora están en Novorossiysk.







09:00 Los pilotos rusos de SU-35 hablaron sobre las batallas durante la operación especial en Ucrania.Video.

08:22 El Ministerio de Defensa entregó más de 75 toneladas de ayuda humanitaria a Kherson y los asentamientos más cercanos. La gente recibió cereales, pasta, azúcar, conservas, patatas y frutas.

08:18 Según los residentes locales, en Dnepropetrovsk, las autoridades de ocupación, bajo el pretexto de la ley marcial, están vendiendo objetos de valor del museo en el extranjero. Entonces, los criminales de guerra supuestamente «evacuaron» la exposición del museo histórico que lleva el nombre. D. I. Yavornitsky. Por supuesto, no se especifica dónde se tomaron exactamente las exhibiciones. Probablemente se encontró un lugar confiable para las exhibiciones en colecciones privadas extranjeras.

08:15 Imágenes del trabajo de municiones de merodeo ruso y UAV de ataque en las posiciones y equipos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.Video.



08:09 Las fuerzas especiales rusas descubrieron el cuartel general del Sector Derecho en Kherson (prohibido en la Federación Rusa). La guarida de los nazis fue mostrada a los combatientes por los residentes locales. Dijeron que los militantes huyeron de la ciudad un par de días después del inicio de la «Operación Z». En el cuartel general de Kherson de los Sectores de Derecha, encontraron símbolos nazis, literatura, manuales para llevar a cabo operaciones militares, así como escudos y bastones caseros para participar en los disturbios.Video.

08:05 Imágenes de ataques de la Fuerza Aérea Rusa contra instalaciones militares en Kharkov aparecieron en la Web.Video.

08:00 Mapa de acción de la operación militar especial según el canal Readovka Telegram.


----------



## Remequilox (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> El este no, pero la cuenca alta del Dniéper, al noroeste, en su conexión con el Vístula, sin duda. Si le dan a firmar eso a Putin, lo firma con su propia sangre si hace falta. Que tampoco va desencaminado hitóricamente. Y si de paso se le devuelve la transcarpatia a Hungría (o, qué demonios, los Cárpatos enteros, que ese cacho suelto en un país de la estepa no tiene ningún sentido), pues miel sobre hojuelas.



¿EL Dnieper?
¿Qué Rusia le regale la Meseta de Valdai a Polonia?

Supongo que te referirás al Dniester, el que hace frontera con Moldavia...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Trovador (21 Mar 2022)

Petrov dijo:


> *Alguien me puede decir que se visualiza a partir del minuto 1,24*, entiendo que el drin captan como cae el tanque ruso, y primero salta un soldado pero después cae uno del cielo o es un paraca, no lo entiendo muy bien.



Un soldado ruso de otro tanque


----------



## Teuro (21 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> El cancer de europa es el anglosionismo maricon y todo el mundo lo sabe, ¿menos tu ? Me cago en tu puta madre hijo de puta, deja a los pueblos tranquilos a ver si Putin te rompe el ojete a lo bestia.



Al ignore.


----------



## apocalippsis (21 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> ¿EL Dnieper?
> ¿Qué Rusia le regale la Meseta de Valdai a Polonia?
> 
> Supongo que te referirás al Dniester, el que hace frontera con Moldavia...



Si me parece que este chochea.


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Pues sabiendo que España diversifica su consumo daría para años abasteciendonos.



A ver. Si gastamos 1.3 millones de barriles al día y ese yacimiento tiene 140 millones, a mí no me salen "años" por mucho que "diversifiques". Añadiendo además que Argelia también "diversificará" los países a los que venda esos 140 millones, que no todos van a venir a España. Una mierda de descubrimiento, en resumen. Los medios, que siempre que hay posibilidad de clickbait, ahí van como hienas (+ país de anuméricos irredentos que no se molestan en hacer ni una simple división).


----------



## apocalippsis (21 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Al ignore.



Hala con tu puta madre y un avangard de regalo.


----------



## Oso Polar (21 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> me ha dado risa tonta



Se nota claramente la edición y al parecer son actrices porno.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (21 Mar 2022)

Director de Estudios de Rusia en CNA. Senior Adjunct Fellow, CNAS. Sigo las capacidades, operaciones y estrategia militar rusa. Las opiniones son solo mías, con suerte. 

 


Tweets destacados:


La guerra se ha dividido en lo que podría llamarse imperfectamente tres frentes, y los avances rusos se han estancado a lo largo de dos de ellos. Alrededor de Kiev, las fuerzas de la RU están tratando de consolidar posiciones, pero no creo que puedan hacer un asalto a la ciudad. Kiev está lejos de estar cercada. 2/ 


En el suroeste hubo un avance irregular alrededor de Mykolaiv hacia Odesa que tenía pocas posibilidades de éxito dada la escasez de fuerzas empleadas. Esto ha sido retrasado por una contraofensiva de UKR. Espero poco progreso allí para cualquiera de los dos lados y más de un frente cambiante. 3/ 


Esto significa que no vamos a ver un desembarco anfibio en Odesa, o una marcha rusa a Transnistria, en el corto plazo (si es que alguna vez lo hace). Al menos no en esta fase de la guerra. Sin embargo, los avances rusos hacia Kryvyi Rih amenazan las líneas de comunicaciones de UKR al oeste del río. 4/


https://twitter.com/KofmanMichael

El área a observar en la próxima semana es el intento ruso de rodear a las fuerzas de UKR en el JFO. Un movimiento de pinza que progresa lentamente desde el norte y el sur (usando el mapa de Nathan Ruser). Aquí es donde las fuerzas de UKR podrían estar en una posición precaria. 5/








Desde su inicio, el esfuerzo militar ruso ha carecido de enfoque. Muy pocas fuerzas, en demasiados ejes de avance, algunas compitiendo entre sí. Creo que en las próximas dos semanas es probable que se concentren en las fuerzas de UKR en el este y la batalla por Mariupol. 6/ 


Sospecho que los objetivos políticos y los calendarios poco realistas han impulsado una estrategia poco sólida. Kiev, Odesa, Donbás, etc. Hay una desesperación por mostrar progreso. Cada vez más parece que el mil ruso se está centrando en el Donbás, y manteniéndose a lo largo de otros frentes. 7/ 


La depreciación de la eficacia del combate prepara el escenario para una pausa operativa significativa en la mayoría de los frentes o un alto el fuego. Esto no implica necesariamente un acuerdo político, sino un período para reorganizarse, consolidarse y reabastecerse. El fin del primer capítulo de esta guerra. 8/ 


Creo que Moscú está buscando algo que pueda usar para declarar una victoria. Tomar el Donbás y tener influencia para obtener concesiones de Kiev es probablemente lo que están buscando lograr en este momento. Esto es, en el mejor de los casos, una suposición. 9/


En general, no veo cómo cualquier éxito militar puede sumarse a algo que constituye una victoria política para Moscú. Si hay otra fase, las fuerzas rusas probablemente tratarán de compensar el bajo rendimiento infligiendo una mayor destrucción. 33m 


¿Ha entrado la guerra en un punto muerto? Sí y no. Las fuerzas rusas pueden hacer avances lentos e incrementales en el Donbás. Sospecho que los militares de UKR pueden mantenerse en la mayoría de los frentes y tal vez incluso contraatacar a otros. Sin embargo, el desgaste sin duda está pasando factura a ambos lados. 35m


----------



## Don Pascual (21 Mar 2022)

Y decís que este tío está loco. No tenéis vergüenza, verdades como puños.


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero el bioetanol es de maíz, trigo para pan habrá ? Bueno, en caso de emergencia vía precios se puede reducir consumo incluso en Europa. Lo más impresionante del trigo es que Francia esté tan arriba en la lista de productores, supongo que exportarán bastante.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 992436



No hay que mirar las cifras de producción. Hay que mirar las de exportación.


----------



## Roedr (21 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> No hace falta que vayan cargados con armamento nuclear, pero los efectos del proyectil hipersonico pueden desencadenar una respuesta nuclear



jeje más bien perder una guerra puede desencadenar una respuesta nuclear, los hipersónicos son un arma más del arsenal convencional.


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> ¿EL Dnieper?
> ¿Qué Rusia le regale la Meseta de Valdai a Polonia?
> 
> Supongo que te referirás al Dniester, el que hace frontera con Moldavia...



No. Estoy hablando de Dnieper. Este es un mapa de cuencas hidrográficas: donde se juntan la del Dnieper (Djiepro) con la del Vístula (Wisla). Es la parte nuclear del istmo europeo, zona central de las viejas confederaciones históricas de Lituania y Polonia, campo de batalla europeo de todas las épocas:


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> No hay que mirar las cifras de producción. Hay que mirar las de exportación.



Ya. Ahí hay que ver si Rusia se cae de verdad o le siguen comprando por necesidad. Si cae Ucrania en parte o mucho, una caída correlativa de Rusia es demasiado para el mercado.
Que además Francia es proveedora de países vecinos como nosotros.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (21 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> los hipersónicos son un arma más del arsenal convencional.



Personalmente te diría que no. Creo que los efectos que producen están más cerca de lo nuclear que de lo convencional. Piensa por ejemplo, en el ataque a un buque estadounidense con un misil hipersonico o contra estructuras vitales.


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

Tú eres patriota, no nacionalista. Trevijano decía que el patriotismo es un sentimiento íntimo, privado, que solo sale a flote cuando la patria está en riesgo. El estatismo es lo que han sido Hitler, los alemanes del s XIX y resto de nacinalismos románticos, los catalanes, los de Ucrania ahora, etc. Es decir "mira, la nación sois los que yo digo que sois, a cambio yo, que os reconozco, mando en el estado que yo digo que os representa". La nación (el pueblo) como excusa para alcanzar o afianzarse en el poder. La idea también es de Trevijano, la concibió en sus últimos años, no creo que la tenga ni escrita, solo en conferencias. El estatismo no tiene nada de "íntimo" ni "privado", todo lo contrario, hace lo posible por prevalecer e imponerse, es, en esencia, una forma de totalitarismo ("todo en el estado, nada fuera de él", Mussolini).


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Kreonte (21 Mar 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Este señor no deberia estar en una residencia?



Bueno, ayer me molesté en escucharle en varios videos del twitter oficial del ministerio ruso de exteriores y la verdad es que habla bastante bien eh. De hecho es más fácil tumbarle el relato a Putin que a Lavrov.


----------



## Seronoser (21 Mar 2022)

Katakroker dijo:


>



Es tan ridícula la actuación de los paises europeos y Otan, que da hasta risa.
Vaya conjunto de parguelazos. Al final se van a llevar un par de pepinos todos.


----------



## crocodile (21 Mar 2022)

Kiev rechazó otra demanda del Ministerio de Defensa para que el Batallón Nacional deje Mariupol sin armas

Así lo aseguró el viceprimer ministro de Ucrania, Vereshchuk, y agregó que "la ciudad no se entregará".

Obviamente, ahora los ejércitos de Rusia y la LDNR continuarán nuevamente con la liberación de Mariupol.

Anteriormente, el Ministerio de Defensa se ha ofrecido en repetidas ocasiones a liberar al Batallón Nacional de la ciudad para salvar la vida de los civiles.


----------



## crocodile (21 Mar 2022)

(no) tranquila noche ucraniana

Algo muy poderoso voló alrededor de Kiev, tal vez un Iskander o un Kinzhal hipersónico (o tal vez alguna otra sorpresa).

El área del centro comercial Retroville fue impactada. La onda expansiva derribó las ventanas de las casas en un radio de varios cientos de metros.

Al principio, las fuentes ucranianas declararon unánimemente que el enemigo estaba atacando objetivos civiles. Sin embargo, posteriormente apareció en las redes un video de un incendio en la zona del centro comercial, en el que se escuchan estallidos de municiones que estallan.

Especial atención merece la última forma: tras el impacto de un cohete y un incendio, se produce una potente explosión en la zona afectada.

Lo más probable es que el fuego alcance la siguiente porción de municiones.

@anna_noticias


----------



## Nico (21 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> USS, Canadá, Australia y Argentina no podrían con esa demanda ?




En general no hay grandes "sobrantes" de trigo -con la campaña iniciada o por la mitad-, porque la siembra se ha calculado sobre la demanda estimada en el mercado.

Diferente a la campaña siguiente, porque si hay más demanda que oferta, los productores pueden aumentar su producción.

De todos modos, la cosecha rusa no se tendría que ver muy afectada (si quizás el TRANSPORTE si sale por Mar Negro-Mediterráneo o bloquean los buques rusos). El caso de Ucrania es diferente, allí no sabemos si podrá haber cosecha, aunque los rusos dijeron que han dejado el centro "sin tocar" justamente para que los agricultores puedan seguir con sus tareas.

Nos enteraremos pronto.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Mar 2022)

sobre las cuatro de la mañana pueden empezar a llover misiles hipersonicos.

Para tener la guerra perdida rusia no me gustaria en estos momentos ser un ucraniano y estar por alli viendo como me cae eso encima.


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> En general no hay grandes "sobrantes" de trigo -con la campaña iniciada o por la mitad-, porque la siembra se ha calculado sobre la demanda estimada en el mercado.
> 
> Diferente a la campaña siguiente, porque si hay más demanda que oferta, los productores pueden aumentar su producción.
> 
> ...



La producción de trigo está bastante repartida, salvo noroeste:




La de maíz se concentra en la zona central:




El problema es que la gente está huyendo, al menos las de las ciudades, no sabemos qué estará pasando en el medio rural.


----------



## alcorconita (21 Mar 2022)

*09:30 El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa publicó imágenes de la destrucción del tanque de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania por el sistema de misiles Vikhr. Los helicópteros de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas Ka-52, en el curso del apoyo de fuego para las tropas que avanzaban, destruyeron los tanques enemigos desde una distancia de más de 7 mil metros, sin ingresar a la zona de ataque de la defensa aérea enemiga.*

Interesante este punto que dio para varias páginas de puras especulaciones.


----------



## Mabuse (21 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



El suicidio como moda en las élites anglófilas. Qué tiempos estos.


----------



## lokeno100 (21 Mar 2022)

Os acordáis de las cartas esas de los iluminatis:




saludos.


----------



## chemarin (21 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> NIET und NIET
> Eso pensaba el clapham . Pero el coste de esta Guerra ( via sanciones economicas ) y la humillacion sufrida por los atletas , musicos , cientificos , empresarios rusos es tan grande que lo minimo que puede hacer Putin es quedarse con toda Ucrania
> China invadio y se anexiono el Tibet obligando a su poblacion autoctona a exiliarse en India . De hecho el Dalai Lama vive en el exilio . No es ni ciudadano chino ni ciudadano indio . Un apatrida . India tiene un problema gordo con Cachemira .
> Un ( miniestado ) ucraniano sin salida al mar negro , sin centrales nucleares , sin el carbon del Donbass , sin gas ruso , sin industrias
> ...



Coincido, si no hubiera habido resistencia a la invasión quizá


Demodé dijo:


> La perspectiva de unos contactados con supuestas ET que han sobrevolado el teatro de operaciones y lo han analizado con varios instrumentos avanzados para ver qué tropas hay en realidad... *Rusia ha tomado casi toda Ucrania, no hay combates lo que hay son refugiados ucranianos que huyen cargando lo que pueden hacia todas las fronteras incluida la rusa, es el ejército ucraniano el que agrede a su población.*
> 
> Transcripción de la conversación (porque estos contactados chatean con ellas por Internet, ellas acceden a través de unos servidores que el gobierno creo de de EE.UU. tiene para razas ET de la Federación) *sobrevuelo de Ucrania en vuelo atmosferico analizando lo que tienen ahí metido de verdad las tropas terrestres*, y desde la órbita, de ayer por los taygeteanos, e informe de Athéna Swarúu sobre la situación que ha apreciado, demostrando así desde otro punto de vista la falsedad de lo que cuentan los medios de comunicación de masas occidentales:
> 
> ...



No os falta imaginación, lo malo es que igual os lo creéis.


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

Los F-35 son exactamente eso. De hecho compran los mínimos posibles y porque hay una ventana temporal excesiva entre el retiro de los vetustos Tornado y la llegada del FCAS.
Lo cierto es que con Alemania gastando y todos poniéndonos a tono, en poco tiempo Europa podría construir las capacidades que le faltan. Queda el tabú nuclear.


----------



## Kreonte (21 Mar 2022)

Wein dijo:


> 140 millones de barriles es una mierda.



Son 20 días de petróleo saudita XD.


----------



## Wein (21 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Los altos el Golan se tomaron de un páis que los atacó.
> Justo botín de guerra.



pues no, se tomaron en el 67. Cuando atacó Israel primero


----------



## troperker (21 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Que le pregunte a un tal Gerhard Schröder ...
> 
> Alemania corteja a Qatar y Emiratos Árabes Unidos en busca de alternativas al gas ruso
> 
> ...



50 O 60 % JAJAJAJAJA


----------



## Katakroker (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## vettonio (21 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> De momento la mierdez andante capaz de eso ya sabemos a quien se lo hemos visto hacer. Supongo que los mierdecillas de nazis que lo hacen (porque hacer eso fue una técnica nazi, copiada por los nuevos nazis) disfrutarán azotando las nalgas de mujeres y hombres amarrados e indefensos.
> 
> Porque son muy machos.
> 
> Luego entras al telegram de Kadirov y los nazis dejan de ser nazis para convertirse en nenitas lloronas



Para que se te ponga un nazi a lloriquear, no hace falta ser un Kadirov.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## alcorconita (21 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Son 20 días de petróleo saudita XD.




Seguid mirando el dedo. Es un yacimiento descubierto por una sociedad *italo*-argelina.


----------



## Wein (21 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No puede parar la industria alemana por una decisión política de este calibre. Ni Rusia ni Ucranina se atreven a cortar el grifo.



Pueden cortar el gas ruso pero cuando dejen de usar las calefacciones en Europa. En Abril igual lo hacen ya que podrán recibir GNL de holandao más GNL, ellos aun no tienen ni una regasificadora por culpa de los ecologistas de los cojones.

Alemania acelera la construcción de dos regasificadoras para reducir su dependencia de Rusia


----------



## Pinovski (21 Mar 2022)

The Washington Post: "La guerra ha demostrado que Rusia ha dejado de ser una superpotencia".


Un soldado ucraniano pasa junto a los restos de un bombardero ruso Su-34 que yace en un edificio dañado en Járkov, Ucrania, el 8 de marzo. (Andrew Marienko/AP) El bombardeo terrorista de Rusia sobre ciudades ucranianas puede parecer una fuerza. Millones de personas son refugiados, y los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ccartech (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Coño, y el Nord Stream 2 que ha costado millones, y no solo eso, años de planificación, y no solo de Rusia, coordinación bilateral muy compleja, incluido pasar un tubo por aguas territoriales de varios países. Todo tirado por la borda a una voz del amo (más la guerra, a renglón seguido, que jamás se olvide):



Estimado acá no interesa si a la sociedad Europea le conviene o no, es un tema de negocio de unos pocos.
La sociedad que pague impuestos y se arremangue.
Aun no comprendo que no se entiende.
Y cunado la mayoría vote en blanco te van a sacar el voto obligatorio.
Solo será necesario que ellos se voten a si mismo y seguiremos viviendo en demoGracia.


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> Seguid mirando el dedo. Es un yacimiento descubierto por una sociedad *italo*-argelina.



El subnormal fraudulento encantado de haberse conocido nos ha metido en la guerra de lleno. España, qué coño haces para elegir estos "líderes":


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Coño, y el Nord Stream 2 que ha costado millones, y no solo eso, años de planificación, y no solo de Rusia, coordinación bilateral muy compleja, incluido pasar un tubo por aguas territoriales de varios países. Todo tirado por la borda a una voz del amo (más la guerra, a renglón seguido, que jamás se olvide):



viven en otro continente y tienen los cojones de decirnos como hemos de abastecernos energeticamente .
es como tu cuñado que vive en el pueblo y te va diciendo lo que tienes que hacer con tu vida.

Tienen cogido a europa de los huevos y de ahí que traguemos con estas cosas.


----------



## Wein (21 Mar 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> Seguid mirando el dedo. Es un yacimiento descubierto por una sociedad *italo*-argelina.



El gasoducto Medgaz es Español y argelino. Sonatrach la Gazpron argelina.


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> viven en otro continente y tienen nos dicen como hemos de abastecernos energeticamente .
> es como tu cuñado que vive en el pueblo y te va diciendo lo que tienes que hacer con tu vida.
> 
> Tienen cogido a europa de los huevos y de ahí que traguemos con estas cosas.



Pero todavía no entiendo por qué nos tienen cogidos. ¿Es al continente, como países, o a sus líderes, personalmente? Porque es lo único que me podría encajar en todo esto. Que les hayan espiado hasta en la sopa y les hayan leído la cartilla uno por uno.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Libistros (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> El subnormal fraudulento nos ha metido en la guerra de lleno. España, qué haces para elegir estos "líderes":



Tener gente idiota con el CI de una ameba que, además, se cree lista.


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

Wein dijo:


> El gasoducto Medgaz es Español y argelino. Sonatrach la Gazpron argelina.



Pero Italia tiene otros dos. Y está más cerca de Alemania. Lo que hizo Fraudez ayer es el muere de España. En cuanto decidan que somos prescindibles, nos vamos a enterar de lo que vale un peine. Todavía no sé por qué lo ha hecho, pero está claro que debería ser colgado de los pulgares por traidor, el caso más neto de la historia reciente sin duda, poner a todo "su" pueblo (el pueblo le importa una higa a este) a los pies de los caballos. En el siglo de la carestía energética, nada menos, cuando estamos a punto de matarnos por cada metro cúbico de hidrocarburos.


----------



## Seronoser (21 Mar 2022)

Dime qué paises serios no tienen miedo a una guerra. TODOS lo tienen. T-O-D-O-S.

Algunos no os enteráis de que no estamos en los años 40, estamos en el 2022. En 3 minutos París y Londres desaparecen.
Rusia no necesita conquistar Europa con su infantería. En cambio Europa sí necesitaría conquistar Rusia con la suya para acabar una hipotética guerra.
Y otros más poderosos fracasaron antes. No veo a los gabachos siguiendo a Macron a una guerra; o al borracho de Boris.
Pero en Rusia todo Dios defendería el país.
Ay amigo que Europa se está dando cuenta de que no son nadie y dependen de que Rusia no vaya más allá.

Reza lo que sepas para que no ocurra, en cualquier caso


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> Seguid mirando el dedo. Es un yacimiento descubierto por una sociedad *italo*-argelina.



Los italianos perdieron posiciones de Libia pero se meten en Argelia a explorar . A los de Repsol no les debe recibir nadie ahora mismo, con los amigos que va haciendo Sánchez..


----------



## alcorconita (21 Mar 2022)

Wein dijo:


> El gasoducto Medgaz es Español y argelino. Sonatrach la Gazpron argelina.



Yo lo que veo (y ni mucho menos soy un estadista) es que si Argelia nos deja sin gas y pasamos a depender al 100% de los USA, perdemos las Canarias.


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Pero Italia tiene otros dos. Y está más cerca de Alemania. Lo que hizo Fraudez ayer es el muere de España. En cuanto decidan que somos prescindibles, nos vamos a enterar de lo que vale un peine. Todavía no sé por qué lo ha hecho, pero está claro que debería ser colgado de los pulgares por traidor, el caso más neto de la historia reciente sin duda, poner a todo "su" pueblo (el pueblo el importa una higa a este) a los pies de los caballos. En el siglo de la carestía energética, nada menos, cuando estamos a punto de matarnos por cada metro cúbico de hidrocarburos.



Y además se ha pasado al Parlamento por el forro. Yo querría ver el debate y que se retrasarán los partidos. Aunque el PP obviamente se iba a vender pero sería bueno verlo escenificado. Al final los nazis de provincias y los podemitas al menos no se iban a sumar.


----------



## apocalippsis (21 Mar 2022)

¿Como va el ordenador del hijo de Biden se sabe algo de sus negocios con Ucrania? Oh wait que lo cogio la CIA DE LOS GUARROS DEL UNIVERSO.


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y además se ha pasado al Parlamento por el forro. Yo querría ver el debate y que se retrasarán los partidos. Aunque el PP obviamente se iba a vender pero sería bueno verlo escenificado. Al final los nazis de provincias y los podemitas al menos no se iban a sumar.



Si hubiera alguien ahí deberían haber convocado ya una moción de censura. No hay políticos, solo calienta sillas, en este país. Lo que ha hecho trasciende al parlamento. Es una decisión histórica de una gravedad altísima. El país está por encima del parlamento. A quien se ha pasado por el forro es a la nación.


----------



## cobasy (21 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ....
> 
> 
> ¡Por que me citas?
> ...



Así es.
Disculpa, no te citaba a ti.
Ya lo he editado


----------



## apocalippsis (21 Mar 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> Yo lo que veo (y ni mucho menos soy un estadista) es que si Argelia nos deja sin gas y pasamos a depender al 100% de los USA, perdemos las Canarias.



Las canarias nose pero en Ceuta y Melilla salen corriendo como comadrejas con los primeros petardos, ya solo con ver la vallita como les rompen el culo, se entiende. Ah no que se pondran a defender a priscilla y sus moritos, venga ya coño argelinos que empiece ya...........


----------



## alfonbass (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Pero todavía no entiendo por qué nos tienen cogidos. ¿Es al continente, como países, o a sus líderes, personalmente? Porque es lo único que me podría encajar en todo esto. Que les hayan espiado hasta en la sopa y les hayan leído la cartilla uno por uno.



Porque no es así, el problema es que para muchos de este hilo, si un país no hace lo que a ellos les gustaría, que incluso no sabe el mismo qué es exactamente, es porque son "siervos" de USA...la realidad es mucho más simple y aburrida


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ultimate (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Pero Italia tiene otros dos. Y está más cerca de Alemania. Lo que hizo Fraudez ayer es el muere de España. En cuanto decidan que somos prescindibles, nos vamos a enterar de lo que vale un peine. Todavía no sé por qué lo ha hecho, pero está claro que debería ser colgado de los pulgares por traidor, el caso más neto de la historia reciente sin duda, poner a todo "su" pueblo (el pueblo el importa una higa a este) a los pies de los caballos. En el siglo de la carestía energética, nada menos, cuando estamos a punto de matarnos por cada metro cúbico de hidrocarburos.



Amenaza de cantar la participación marroquí, en connivencia con España, en el 11M?

No olvidemos que: *DESDE EL 11M TODO ES 11M*
.


----------



## raptors (21 Mar 2022)

Dr.Nick dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 992077



paso a paso... se va notando próximamente el gran bocado que se dará rusia...


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Porque no es así, el problema es que para muchos de este hilo, si un país no hace lo que a ellos les gustaría, que incluso no sabe el mismo qué es exactamente, es porque son "siervos" de USA...la realidad es mucho más simple y aburrida


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

Ultimate dijo:


> Amenaza de cantar la participación marroquí, en connivencia con España, en el 11M?
> 
> No olvidemos que: DESDE EL 11M TODO ES 11M
> .



También es verdad, no se me había ocurrido.


----------



## Gotthard (21 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> La fuerza de una nación no se mide por si tiene muchas reservas de oro, poca deuda o muchas materias primas, en ese caso países con enormes yacimientos serían países ricos y desarrollados y cuanto más extensión y población tengas, menos probabilidades hay de que esto se cumpla. La fuerza de una nación se mide en su productividad, en su desarrollo tecnológico y en su población activa (cuanto más conocimiento tengan mejor). Este ha sido el gran error de Occidente, ha transferido know-how a punta pala, especialmente a los chinos. Dicho esto, mucho le queda que mamar a China para hacerle competencia a las empresas coreanas.



Si, transferir todo nuestro know how a china fue montar el cadalso, enfrentarnos a Rusia fue ponernos la soga al cuello y ahora vendra USA con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja a darle la patada al cajón.

Unicamente añadir que al final, viendo el rio revuelto China puede decidirse a montar una "operacion especial" en Taiwan con el nuestro amado lidl tirandole misiles a Seul al minuto siguiente que empiecen los chinos a desembarcar en la isla.


----------



## alfonbass (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 992507



Cuenta tu, entonces...pon pruebas fehacientes de ello y podemos hablar, pero mientras tanto, hacer de una especulación algo real es una absoluta memez


----------



## crocodile (21 Mar 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> Yo lo que veo (y ni mucho menos soy un estadista) es que si Argelia nos deja sin gas y pasamos a depender al 100% de los USA, perdemos las Canarias.



Y Ceuta y Melilla.


----------



## Wein (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Pero Italia tiene otros dos. Y está más cerca de Alemania. Lo que hizo Fraudez ayer es el muere de España. En cuanto decidan que somos prescindibles, nos vamos a enterar de lo que vale un peine. Todavía no sé por qué lo ha hecho, pero está claro que debería ser colgado de los pulgares por traidor, el caso más neto de la historia reciente sin duda, poner a todo "su" pueblo (el pueblo el importa una higa a este) a los pies de los caballos. En el siglo de la carestía energética, nada menos, cuando estamos a punto de matarnos por cada metro cúbico de hidrocarburos.



Y a santo de qué va a hacer esa estupidez ? No seais exagerados que todo está pactado, al final hasta abren el gasoducto que cerraron hace unos meses, a Argelia le viene bien la pela. 

Aunque no se entiende que sea justo ahora, a no ser que sea una forma de evitar que Argelia se venga arriba como Putin y luego se empantane en una guerra que puede paralizarlo todo. Dudo mucho que Argelia paralice el gasoducto, ya digo que al contrario que seguramente tambien abra el otro a cambio de que Marruecos no les cobre o algo. Recordemos que con el final del invierno italia le comprará menos gas y ahora tendrá que vender a españa que se encargará de distribuirlo con metaneros a Europa.


----------



## Don Pascual (21 Mar 2022)

Ucrania prohibe por decreto grabar desde los vehículos con el móvil bajo pena de prisión. Se acabó eso de ver como se tortura y asesina a civiles, que ya da mucho el cante.

Украинские власти запретили водителям использовать видеорегистраторы


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Cuenta tu, entonces...pon pruebas fehacientes de ello y podemos hablar, pero mientras tanto, hacer de una especulación algo real es una absoluta memez



¿Qué especulación ni qué niña muerta?


----------



## raptors (21 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> _Un país democrático y soberano ha sido invadido por otro_.
> 
> Yo lo dejaría en un país ha sido invadido por otro. *El presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, ha anunciado este sábado la suspensión de la actividad de diez partidos de la oposición mientras dure la ley marcial. *No me parece muy democratico. Lo de soberano, igual que España.
> 
> ...



De soberano nada..!! desde el 2014 a través de un golpe de estado... ucrania está gobernado por Usa...


----------



## Katakroker (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## ccartech (21 Mar 2022)

La negación es tan grande .
Que alguno dice que es mejor que te culee EEUU con tal que no lo haga Rusia .
Otros tuvieron que discutir y analizar tanto para aceptar que hace años le están rompiendo el culo.
Lo peor que a esta altura ya tienen el orto como una cacerola.
Y así y todo siguen discutiendo .
Y la solución es simple, enfrentar a los traidores


----------



## pgas (21 Mar 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Tres años de cárcel en la República Checa por expresar opiniones favorables a Rusia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lo veo y subo a 5


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Y a santo de qué va a hacer esa estupidez ? No seais exagerados que todo está pactado, al final hasta abren el gasoducto que cerraron hace unos meses, a Argelia le viene bien la pela.
> 
> Aunque no se entiende que sea justo ahora, a no ser que sea una forma de evitar que Argelia se venga arriba como Putin y luego se empantane en una guerra que puede paralizarlo todo. Dudo mucho que Argelia paralice el gasoducto, ya digo que al contrario que seguramente tambien abra el otro a cambio de que Marruecos no les cobre o algo. Recordemos que con el final del invierno italia le comprará menos gas y ahora tendrá que vender a españa que se encargará de distribuirlo con metaneros a Europa.



Pero vamos a ver, ¿todavía no hemos aprendido que todas estas cosas no tienen efecto inmediato, que aquí se está continuamente jugando en un gran tablero donde las jugadas tienen efecto a largo plazo? Cada gramo, cada miligramo, de alejamiento, tensión o roce con un país, es un granito de arena que se pueda sumar a otros en el futuro. Y con Argelia llevamos ya dos en menos de un año. Si fuera Burkina Faso, vale, pero de Argelia dependemos vitalmente. ¿Crees, por ejemplo, que la sentada del imbécil de ZP en el desfile aquel ante la bandera de USA, un insulto al pueblo norteamericano, ni siquiera a sus dirigentes, no está teniendo efectos en este momento? Ya ves tú que cosa más tonta e insignificante, ¿verdad? Pues suma y sigue con todas las subnormalidades de pseudodirigentes que nos atenazan desde hace cuarenta años, que no hay ni uno que, en materia internacional (y en todo lo demás, cojones) haya dado pie con bola ni por equivocación.


----------



## jimmyjump (21 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



Da igual, los follaputin me han dicho que Rusia es súper rico y autosuficiente porque tienen muchas materias primas y una deuda muy baja, que Europa y EEUU solo tienen papelitos de colores o algo así


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> Da igual, los follaputin me han dicho que Rusia es súper rico y autosuficiente porque tienen muchas materias primas y una deuda muy baja, que Europa y EEUU solo tienen papelitos de colores o algo así



Vete a la guardería, anda.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (21 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> En general no hay grandes "sobrantes" de trigo -con la campaña iniciada o por la mitad-, porque la siembra se ha calculado sobre la demanda estimada en el mercado.
> 
> Diferente a la campaña siguiente, porque si hay más demanda que oferta, los productores pueden aumentar su producción.
> 
> ...





Minsky Moment dijo:


> La producción de trigo está bastante repartida, salvo noroeste:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 992486
> 
> ...





Tengo entendido que no sale cereal por la vía marítima desde hará un par de semanas, y que Ucrania estaba explorando exportar por ferrocarril, aunque no sé cómo estará la copla a día de hoy.


----------



## apocalippsis (21 Mar 2022)

Argelia tiene que aprovechar el musculo ruso y darle el sahara a quien corresponde, nuestros maricones del primero al sexto ya han echo su jugadita.


----------



## crocodile (21 Mar 2022)

pgas dijo:


> lo veo y subo a 5



Ejjjjjjj que la Unión Euroyankee es la libertad


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (21 Mar 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> Da igual, los follaputin me han dicho que Rusia es súper rico y autosuficiente porque tienen muchas materias primas y una deuda muy baja, que Europa y EEUU solo tienen papelitos de colores o algo así



ah, no lo sabía ... jake mate ... ahora borraré el mensaje, gracias


----------



## alfonbass (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> ¿Qué especulación ni qué niña muerta?



Dices que los estados europeos sólo hacen lo que USA ordena, yo te digo que esa es la especulación, nadie sabe qué tipo de conversaciones tienen ni nada, como para dar por sentado algo..
Es más sencilla la explicación de líderes, que son gente normal tratando de ganar sus elecciones y mantenerse, punto.
Otorgarles un poder que no tienen o analizar la realidad después de hacerse una autoteoria no es muy inteligente


----------



## jimmyjump (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Vete a la guardería, anda.



Eso es lo que he leído por estos lares últimamente, y que la contabilidad nacional es mentira, igual que los agregados macroeconómicos. Ese es el nivel del burbujero medio


----------



## crocodile (21 Mar 2022)

Irán con todo los rusos al nido de nazis criminales en Mariupol ? , Veremos


----------



## jimmyjump (21 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ejjjjjjj que la Unión Euroyankee es la libertad



Es basura, pero Rusia y China es aún más distópico si cabe.


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Tengo entendido que no sale cereal por la vía marítima desde hará un par de semanas, y que Ucrania estaba explorando exportar por ferrocarril, aunque no sé cómo estará la copla a día de hoy.



Es que si los propios ucranianos han minado Odessa, hasta que eso se limpie por ahí no hay tráfico. Y por Jersón parece que no se va a poder en un tiempo.


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Dices que los estados europeos sólo hacen lo que USA ordena, yo te digo que esa es la especulación, nadie sabe qué tipo de conversaciones tienen ni nada, como para dar por sentado algo..
> Es más sencilla la explicación de líderes, que son gente normal tratando de ganar sus elecciones y mantenerse, punto.
> Otorgarles un poder que no tienen o analizar la realidad después de hacerse una autoteoria no es muy inteligente



Pero vamos a ver, ¿ganar las elecciones autocortándose el gas, como han hecho los alemanes? En todo caso las ganarán a pesar de ello (porque es lo que tienen las paritocracias: se gana por afinidad pseudoideológica, no por medidas, o mejor, a pesar de ellas). ¿Estamos tontos o qué?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (21 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Que le pregunte a un tal Gerhard Schröder ...
> 
> Alemania corteja a Qatar y Emiratos Árabes Unidos en busca de alternativas al gas ruso
> 
> ...




Un portavoz de Qatar dijo hace ya días que substituir todo el gas ruso que compra Europa sería imposible, pero claro, se estaba refiriendo al consumo “normal”, no al que será normal en el invierno próximo. Y aún así, mis dudas tengo.


Además, si no recuerdo mal, reactivar las nucelares alemanas que apagaron en diciembre no podría suceder antes de agosto del 2023.

Cosas chulísimas.


----------



## alfonbass (21 Mar 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> Da igual, los follaputin me han dicho que Rusia es súper rico y autosuficiente porque tienen muchas materias primas y una deuda muy baja, que Europa y EEUU solo tienen papelitos de colores o algo así



A mi me llama la atención como deben manejar su economía..o son un desastre o hacen lo contrario a lo que pregonan


----------



## crocodile (21 Mar 2022)

... En el pueblo de Kochaly, llamo con SOBR siguiendo las unidades de asalto. Primero, un pelotón de fuerzas especiales noquea a una compañía enemiga desde la primera calle. Luego, como advertencia, tres tanques atraviesan el pueblo sin encontrar resistencia. Detrás de ellos, rifles motorizados en seis vehículos de combate de infantería.

La tarea de la Guardia Nacional que sigue atrás es revisar cada casa en cada calle en busca de soldados ucranianos que se hayan quedado atrás de las unidades en retirada.

En cápsulas blindadas "Urales" ingresamos a la primera calle. En algún lugar debajo del pueblo cae medio paquete de "Grad", sacudiendo el suelo y con él un camión de varias toneladas. "¡Al coche!" - ordenó el anciano, cuando el ruido de las explosiones afuera cesó.

Los cazas salen de la cápsula blindada y asumen una defensa completa. Los fusileros motorizados ya están elaborando una nueva línea de defensa fuera del pueblo, y SOBR debe asegurarse de que no quede ningún enemigo en el pueblo. Al mismo tiempo, trate de no poner en su contra a la población local, para quienes este aterrizaje es tan repentino como la primera nevada para los servicios públicos.


----------



## jimmyjump (21 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> A mi me llama la atención como deben manejar su economía..o son un desastre o hacen lo contrario a lo que pregonan



No creo ni que la manejen. Mucho les pides a gente que dice que Rusia es rica porque tiene coeficiente de caja ¿?


----------



## alfonbass (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, ¿ganar las elecciones autocortándose el gas, como han hecho los alemanes? En todo caso las ganarán a pesar de ello (porque es lo que tienen las paritocracias: se gana por afinidad pseudoideológica, no por medidas, o mejor, a pesar de ellas). ¿Estamos tontos o qué?



Preguntate entonces como es la sociedad alemana para eso..o la española para aplaudir más y más estado..son muchas más cuestiones que "lo que diga USA"
Si vas a analizar la realidad, hazlo tomando todos los factores, no sólo tus simpatías o fobias, eso no tiene sentido


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> A mi me llama la atención como deben manejar su economía..o son un desastre o hacen lo contrario a lo que pregonan



A ver, ¿a "quiénes" te refieres? ¿el equipo A? "Manejar la economía", viene a dar lecciones el notas, que algunos hemos echao pelito en los huevos aquí con temas económicos.

Bueno, mira, ya está. Otros dos que vienen aquí, que estamos intentando aprender cosas, a tocar las pelotas. Sigamos limpiando el hilo. ¿Me caben dos más en el ignore, que lo tengo petao, Calópez? A veeer. Ah, pues si caben. Hala.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## raptors (21 Mar 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Leí ayer que el Mº de Defensa ruso decía que la guerra entraba en otra fase, y que iba a mantenerse (remaining usaba). La verdad es que todos los cambios tácticos los estamos viendo a toro pasado, ni siquiero los expertos más exquisitos del foro saben muy bien cual es el objetivo final. Si hguantaron 8 años sin intervenir en dombass, bien puede aguantar Rusia una situación de guerra de baja intensidad por años.....incluso estoy leyendo cosas raras de repoblación, de civilización rusa sin carácter nacionalista, una especie de NWO ruso...cualquier cosa es posible.



Todos dicen que rusia exige el reconocimiento sobre crimea... yo no he visto ninguna fuente oficial que confirme este punto...


----------



## NEKRO (21 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es que si los propios ucranianos han minado Odessa, hasta que eso se limpie por ahí no hay tráfico. Y por Jersón parece que no se va a poder en un tiempo.



Las noticias es que han minado Odessa, pero los muy imbeciles no anclaron bien las minas y una tormenta ha hecho que muchas se suelten y ahora estan a la deriva por el mar negro.


----------



## Mabuse (21 Mar 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> Es basura, pero Rusia y China es aún más distópico si cabe.



En occidente se está justificando la censura en nombre de la libertad mientras los ricos nos animan a ser pobres para ayudar económicamente a unos genocidas. Y esto son sólo dos pedacitos de fruta en el panetone distópico de la UE.


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Todos dicen que rusia exige el reconocimiento sobre crimea... yo no he visto ninguna fuente oficial que confirme este punto...



No sé dónde habrá fuente oficial, pero es lo que llevan diciendo los medios desde hace días, casi desde el principio de las negociaciones:









Las seis exigencias de Putin para acabar con la guerra en Ucrania


La guerra entre Ucrania y Rusia sigue sucediéndose, con consecuencias directas sobre el resto de los países europeos, así como con numerosos daños materiales y humanos en el país del este, que sigue siendo atacado por Putin.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## bigmaller (21 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> No se si finalmente iba por mi, o no te decidiste a responder finalmente.
> 
> Como decía, viene a ser una versión del Iskander, lanzada desde el MiG-31K, especialmente diseñada para ello. Por lo que comentan los estadounidenses, efectivamente se lanzó. Pero según las imágenes, dicen que fue contra un granero. (We Have Questions About Russia's Claimed Kinzhal Hypersonic Missile Use In Ukraine (Updated))
> 
> ...



The missile first stage is probably shared with 9K720 Iskander and the guidance section is specifically designed for this missile. It can hit static and mobile targets such as aircraft carriers.[21][22] Within seconds from launch, the missile accelerates to hypersonic speed and performs maneuvers at all stages of the flight to evade enemy missile defenses.


----------



## amcxxl (21 Mar 2022)

Союз олигархов и неонацистов: почему богатейшие люди Украины полюбили Бандеру - RuBaltic.ru
*Unión de oligarcas (sionistas) y neonazis: 
por qué las personas más ricas de Ucrania se enamoraron de Bandera*






Unión de oligarcas y neonazis: por qué las personas más ricas de Ucrania se enamoraron de Bandera

*El estado de Ucrania es un sistema oligárquico de clanes, donde el poder y el gran capital han crecido juntos y se han casado (uno sin el otro es impensable). Desde finales de la década de 1990, el destino del país ha sido determinado por varios grupos financieros e industriales que se han dedicado a cultivar el nacionalismo ucraniano por temor a que Rusia se haga cargo de sus empresas. Esto no lo oculta Leonid Kuchma, el segundo presidente de Ucrania y, al mismo tiempo, el "padrino" del oligopolio local.*
Si lee la biografía de los empresarios ucranianos más exitosos (los mismos dueños de fábricas, periódicos y barcos de vapor), encontrará un detalle interesante: la mayoría de ellos provienen de las regiones del este. Donetsk mencionó a Akhmetov, Novinsky y Taruta, Kharkov - Yaroslavsky, Dnepropetrovsk - Kolomoisky y Bogolyubov.
De las figuras de primera magnitud, quizás, sólo Dmitry Firtash sea representante de Galicia. Sí, y obtuvo su primera profesión (asistente de conductor) en el Donbass, habiendo realizado una pasantía en el depósito de la ciudad de Yasinovataya. Es comprensible: está contraindicado que una persona ambiciosa se quede en un pueblo de Ternopil. Hay que despedirse o del pueblo o de las ambiciones...


> Solo el sureste podría convertirse en una base de alimentos para los oligarcas ucranianos. Porque había poca "comida" en la orilla occidental del Dnieper. Hay enteramente bosques, campos y chozas solitarias. Y en el este: metalurgia, ingeniería mecánica, química del coque, carbón, ferroaleaciones...



¿Por qué, entonces, los nativos del entorno de habla rusa pusieron a Ucrania sobre los rieles del nacionalismo y la integración europea?
No es ningún secreto que el Partido de las Regiones hizo la mayor parte de los "deberes" para concluir el Acuerdo de Asociación con la UE. Todas las leyes necesarias fueron aprobadas en el Parlamento sin problemas y sin problemas. Para noviembre de 2013, solo faltaba firmar el documento final. Se suponía que esto lo haría Viktor Yanukovych, el presidente supuestamente prorruso, que fue patrocinado por el "propietario" del Donbas prorruso Rinat Akhmetov.

¿Paradoja? Al contrario, todo es natural. Estrictamente según Lenin: "El nacionalismo es el vástago más terrible del capitalismo". En este caso, estamos hablando del nacionalismo del "derrame" rusofóbico.


> Es él quien justifica la existencia del sistema oligárquico de clanes ucraniano, que está dominado por un país vecino.



Para el capital ucraniano, Rusia es, por definición, el principal enemigo. Porque existen sus propios "depredadores", más dentudos y voraces. Déles rienda suelta: con gusto se harán cargo de las minas de Akhmetov, las ferroaleaciones de Kolomoisky y la industria de tuberías de Pinchuk. ¡Pero no puedes! Por eso, surgen los lemas “Padre Nuestro Bandera” y “¡Ucrania no es Rusia!”.
“La base de una economía de mercado es el capital nacional, su competitividad. ¿Puede competir en igualdad de condiciones con un propietario extranjero a la hora de privatizar propiedades atractivas? (…) El período de transición es el período de acumulación primitiva de capital. Este es un axioma. ¿Qué clase de política de Estado es esta si su objetivo no es acumular capital nacional, sino reemplazarlo por capital extranjero, aunque sea de alta calificación? Nunca me he escondido y no me escondo ahora que me adhiero a la política opuesta”, escribió Leonid Kuchma después de su retiro.


> El segundo presidente de Ucrania creó el sistema oligárquico literalmente a mano: distribuyó las empresas estatales más deliciosas entre los elegidos.



Para ello, se realizaban subastas falsas (las condiciones se formulaban de tal forma que solo un participante podía cumplirlas). Las fábricas se subastaron por un centavo. ¿Es posible que los extranjeros tuvieran más que ofrecer? Quizás.
Pero Kuchma apostó deliberadamente por los capitalistas "de cosecha propia". Protegerán al país de los choques externos e internos, ya que este país es la fuente de su propio bienestar. Leonid Danilovich así lo creía.
¿Qué idea nacional podrían adoptar los oligarcas ucranianos? Solo Bandera. Todo lo demás no encaja. Una alianza con Rusia plantea una amenaza de absorción de gran capital nacional, y Bandera siempre vela por sus intereses.

Recientemente, mis colegas y yo discutimos cómo será Ucrania después del final de la operación especial rusa. Puede ser diferente: completo o dividido, independiente o dependiente, con o sin ejército.


> Pero mientras se mantenga el régimen oligárquico gobernante, el país eventualmente se convertirá en Bandera de todos modos.



Espero que aquellos que deseen llegar a un compromiso en las negociaciones con Kiev entiendan esto.


----------



## ccartech (21 Mar 2022)

Sky News Arabia, citing a Pentagon source, also reports that the talks are ongoing and Washington offers to lift sanctions from Ankara and revive the F-35 deal in return for sending Kiev the S-400s


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Союз олигархов и неонацистов: почему богатейшие люди Украины полюбили Бандеру - RuBaltic.ru
> *Unión de oligarcas (sionistas) y neonazis:
> por qué las personas más ricas de Ucrania se enamoraron de Bandera*
> 
> ...



Vamos, lo que se viene llamando una mafia. Ellos se lo guisan y ellos se lo comen. Pues me parece que se van a atragantar al final.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Mar 2022)

Tal como lo veo si la OTAN creara una zona de exclusión aérea sobre ucrania el riesgo nuclear seria menor.

El argumento es el siguiente, como se ha demostrado que a rusia puede plantarle cara cualquier nación gracias al nuevo soldado de infanteria con tecnologia top, esto desestabiliza su integridad territorial para lo que requiere emplear armamento nuclear para seguir manteniendo la disuasión de que a un oblast de moros le de un aire. Pero si rusia fracasa no contra un pais pobre como ucrania sino contra el espacio aereo de la OTAN, entonces la disuasión convencional permanece en sus republicas, porque alli el factor OTAN no puede existir.

Sencillamente ese espacio aereo se establece sobre un tercer pais por lo que no es casus beli; los rusos han bombardeado instalacion con personal de facto occidental cerca de polonia. Aplica la misma logica.

Los matones se crecen ante la debilidad y se hacen palanganeros ante la fortaleza.





__





El khanato despliega ahora un psyops para justificar un ataque nuclear limitado sobre ucrania


Ya lo he comentado. 1º la guerra convencional en ucrania ha fracasado 2º la disuasión convencional establecida en la guerra chechena 2.0 ya no asusta a nadie 3º cualquier oblast o etnia sometida por el khanato ahora mismo esta sudando mil del "poderio" militar ruso 4º la estabilidad imperial...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (21 Mar 2022)

Estos metrajes son impresionantes (el segundo que veo)




Diría que el tanque que se lleva la ensalada de 30mm ya estaba inutilizado, pero aún así… tremendo.


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Sky News Arabia, citing a Pentagon source, also reports that the talks are ongoing and Washington offers to lift sanctions from Ankara and revive the F-35 deal in return for sending Kiev the S-400s



Todo propaganda. ¿Cómo coño van a meter sistemas S-400 en Ucrania sin que la aviación rusa no los fulmine en cuanto pisen un metro dentro de la frontera? ¿Los van a meter disimulados dentro de una mochila? Esto es un S-400:


----------



## ccartech (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Mar 2022)

Si la devastacion de Mariupol es notoria, tiene pinta de que el khan va a resarcirse de la amargura que le está produciendo la heroica defensa de Mariupol con una destrucción de otro nivel.



Simo Hayha dijo:


> Fuerzas especiales rusas abatidas en Mariupol, Todo forma parte del orcoplan. Son cadaveres calcinados, lo digo por lo que no los que no quieran verlo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Mar 2022)

Rusia no tiene dominio aereo y esos sistemas son antiaereos



Minsky Moment dijo:


> Todo propaganda. ¿Cómo coño van a meter sistemas S-400 en Ucrania sin que la aviación rusa no los fulmine en cuanto pisen un metro dentro de la frontera? ¿Los van a meter disimulados dentro de una mochila? Esto es un S-400:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 992522


----------



## NEKRO (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Pero todavía no entiendo por qué nos tienen cogidos. ¿Es al continente, como países, o a sus líderes, personalmente? Porque es lo único que me podría encajar en todo esto. Que les hayan espiado hasta en la sopa y les hayan leído la cartilla uno por uno.



Que buenos son los yankis, como se preocupan por nosotros.

*Estados Unidos reconoce que nos ha espiado: así vigilaba su servicio de seguridad nacional a Europa y sus ciudadanos*









Estados Unidos reconoce que nos ha espiado: así vigilaba su servicio de seguridad nacional a Europa y sus ciudadanos


Una investigación realizada por los medios de comunicación revela que Estados Unidos tuvo acceso a los mensajes, llamadas y correos electrónicos de varios políticos europeos gracias a la ayuda de los servicios de espionaje daneses.




www.20minutos.es






*Dinamarca colaboró con EE UU para espiar a Merkel y otros políticos europeos*









Dinamarca colaboró con EE UU para espiar a Merkel y otros políticos europeos


Macron y la canciller piden esclarecer el presunto papel de Copenhague en estos intercambios, que tuvieron lugar entre 2012 y 2014, según una investigación periodística




elpais.com






*EEUU espió a Merkel y sus aliados europeos con ayuda de los servicios de inteligencia daneses*









EEUU espió a Merkel y sus aliados europeos con ayuda de los servicios de inteligencia daneses


Una investigación de varios medios revela que el país americano se valió de sus contactos para otros asuntos y tuvo acceso a los mensajes, llamadas y mails de varios pol




www.elcorreo.com






*Estados Unidos espió a 35 líderes mundiales*









Estados Unidos espió a 35 líderes mundiales


Estados Unidos espió 35 líderes mundiales Londres/Bruselas (dpa) - La Agencia Nacional de Seguridad (NSA) vigiló las comunicaciones telefónicas




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Wein (21 Mar 2022)

Y el blindaje del tanque puede ser destruido con ese cañon? Supongo que muchos disparos al mismo sitio debe ser posible.


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Que buenos son los yankis, como se preocupan por nosotros.
> 
> *Estados Unidos reconoce que nos ha espiado: así vigilaba su servicio de seguridad nacional a Europa y sus ciudadanos*
> 
> ...



Si es que ahí va a estar parte de la explicación, cada vez me lo huelo más. Han hecho demasiadas cosas ilógicas, una cosa es que sean todos unos mediocres sin sangre, pero digo yo que, al menos algunos, tendrán sus asesores competentes. Lo que menos me cuadra es la bajada de pantalones de Alemania, pero vamos, que los demás, igual. Y la bajada de pantalones de Sánchez se parece muchísimo a la de los alemanes, cambia Nord Stream 2 por gaseoducto de Argelia y lo tienes. Nadie tira piedras tan evidentes sobre su propio tejado si no se ve completamente obligado a ello.


----------



## crocodile (21 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Todos dicen que rusia exige el reconocimiento sobre crimea... yo no he visto ninguna fuente oficial que confirme este punto...



Es que si no exige eso y después de la que se ha liado corren a gorrazos a Putin en Rusia.


----------



## crocodile (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Si es que ahí va a estar parte de la explicación, cada vez me lo huelo más. Han hecho demasiadas cosas ilógicas, una cosa es que sean todos unos mediocres sin sangre, pero digo yo que, al menos algunos, tendrán sus asesores competentes. Lo que menos me cuadra es la bajada de pantalones de Alemania, pero vamos, que los demás, igual. Y la bajada de pantalones de Sánchez se parece muchísimo a la de los alemanes, cambia Nord Stream 2 por gaseoducto de Argelia y lo tienes.



Dosieres de los líderes europedos listos para ser publicados si no obedecen al amo Yankee


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Dosieres de los líderes europedos listos para ser publicados si no obedecen al amo Yankee



Claro, la hipótesis que lancé ya hace unos días.


----------



## NEKRO (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Si es que ahí va a estar parte de la explicación, cada vez me lo huelo más. Han hecho demasiadas cosas ilógicas, una cosa es que sean todos unos mediocres sin sangre, pero digo yo que, al menos algunos, tendrán sus asesores competentes. Lo que menos me cuadra es la bajada de pantalones de Alemania, pero vamos, que los demás, igual. Y la bajada de pantalones de Sánchez se parece muchísimo a la de los alemanes, cambia Nord Stream 2 por gaseoducto de Argelia y lo tienes.



Porque tienen toda la mierda de todos los políticos. Al final a los politicuchos que tenemos solo les importa su puesto y su jubilación con un sueldo de 6 o 7 cifras.

Además a los PSOE en España les tienen que tener muy cogidos por los huevos como a los alemanes, no sería extraño que las elecciones lleven amañadas muchos tiempo, ...


----------



## bigmaller (21 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Que buenos son los yankis, como se preocupan por nosotros.
> 
> *Estados Unidos reconoce que nos ha espiado: así vigilaba su servicio de seguridad nacional a Europa y sus ciudadanos*
> 
> ...



Que mas da!! USA nos quiere proteger. El malo es putin.


----------



## alfonbass (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> A ver, ¿a "quiénes" te refieres? ¿el equipo A? "Manejar la economía", viene a dar lecciones el notas, que algunos hemos echao pelito en los huevos aquí con temas económicos.
> 
> Bueno, mira, ya está. Otros dos que vienen aquí, que estamos intentando aprender cosas, a tocar las pelotas. Sigamos limpiando el hilo. ¿Me caben dos más en el ignore, que lo tengo petao, Calópez? A veeer. Ah, pues si caben. Hala.



Pues si no sabes debatir, que metes en el ignore a quien te rebate algo...eres así con todo el mundo en la vida real? te va bien?


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Todo propaganda. ¿Cómo coño van a meter sistemas S-400 en Ucrania sin que la aviación rusa no los fulmine en cuanto pisen un metro dentro de la frontera? ¿Los van a meter disimulados dentro de una mochila? Esto es un S-400:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 992522



Pero es que además, eso sería que erdo se fiara de los que les soltaron un misilazo adonde tenía que estar.

no se yo…


----------



## ccartech (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Todo propaganda. ¿Cómo coño van a meter sistemas S-400 en Ucrania sin que la aviación rusa no los fulmine en cuanto pisen un metro dentro de la frontera? ¿Los van a meter disimulados dentro de una mochila? Esto es un S-400:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 992522



Creí que era este


----------



## alfonbass (21 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Que mas da!! USA nos quiere proteger. El malo es putin.



El malo es el estado, TODOS


----------



## raptors (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> No sé dónde habrá fuente oficial, pero es lo que llevan diciendo los medios desde hace días, casi desde el principio de las negociaciones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guerra de desinformación... hasta donde yo se... en alguna entrevista a putin.. el decia que seria bueno que reconocieran a crimea como rusia... pero que el no lo iba a solicitar...

Y remataba con su famosa frase... _"para que quiero que reconozcan a crimea como rusa.. si desde el 2014 crimea es rusa..."_


----------



## NEKRO (21 Mar 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Y el blindaje del tanque puede ser destruido con ese cañon? Supongo que muchos disparos al mismo sitio debe ser posible.



Hombre es como un cristal blindado, le pegas un tiro con un 9mm no le haces nada, pero vacía un cargador en el mismo punto y acabas abriendo un agujero del tamaño de un puño.


----------



## clapham5 (21 Mar 2022)

ATENCION

Rusia advierte que 450 minas maritimas ucranianas ( de manufactura sovietica ) se encuentran a la deriva en el Mar Negro tras haberse soltado ( las 450 a la vez ) tras el paso de una " tormenta "
Segun Rusia , las minas navegan sin control y ( probablemente ) terminaran saliendo por el estrecho del Bosforo hasta el Mediterraneo . 
Si esas minas llegan al Mediterraneo sera muy dificil rastrearlas poniendo en peligro la navegacion ( sobretodo de barcos de Guerra , buques de carga y por supuesto petroleros que carguen petroleo del golfo rumbo a Europa a traves del canal de Suez ) 
El mediterraneo tiene 2 millones y medio de Km2 . Las minas , segun Rusia son antiguas y muy feas ....pero muy potentes 
El trafico en el Mar Negro esta cortado . No entra ni sale nada .


----------



## ccartech (21 Mar 2022)

Presidente de Ucrania Zelensky: "tarde o temprano comenzaremos a tener conversaciones con Rusia, posiblemente en Jerusalén. Ese es el lugar correcto para encontrar la paz"


ACTO SEGUIDO  
En una entrevista con los medios israelíes, Zelensky expresó su interés en el sistema de defensa antimisiles Iron Dome.


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> ATENCION
> 
> Rusia advierte que 450 minas maritimas ucranianas ( de manufactura sovietica ) se encuentran a la deriva en el Mar Negro tras haberse soltado ( las 450 a la vez ) tras el paso de una " tormenta "
> Segun Rusia , las minas navegan sin control y ( probablemente ) terminaran saliendo por el estrecho del Bosforo hasta el Mediterraneo .
> ...



La que está liando el farandulero.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (21 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> ATENCION
> 
> Rusia advierte que 450 minas maritimas ucranianas ( de manufactura sovietica ) se encuentran a la deriva en el Mar Negro tras haberse soltado ( las 450 a la vez ) tras el paso de una " tormenta "
> Segun Rusia , las minas navegan sin control y ( probablemente ) terminaran saliendo por el estrecho del Bosforo hasta el Mediterraneo .
> ...



Ya sería casualidad que diera a un petrolero, que se yo, llegando a un Puerto en el peñón, por ejemplo


----------



## NEKRO (21 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> ATENCION
> 
> Rusia advierte que 450 minas maritimas ucranianas ( de manufactura sovietica ) se encuentran a la deriva en el Mar Negro tras haberse soltado ( las 450 a la vez ) tras el paso de una " tormenta "
> Segun Rusia , las minas navegan sin control y ( probablemente ) terminaran saliendo por el estrecho del Bosforo hasta el Mediterraneo .
> ...



Los ucranianos las pusieron deprisa y corriendo después del desembarco fantasma ruso del primer día. Posiblemente los que las pusieran no tenian ni puta idea y al final pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## apocalippsis (21 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Las noticias es que han minado Odessa, pero los muy imbeciles no anclaron bien las minas y una tormenta ha hecho que muchas se suelten y ahora estan a la deriva por el mar negro.



A ver si no son tan imbeciles........y les interesa.


----------



## amcxxl (21 Mar 2022)

La concentración de equipos bielorrusos en la región de Brest. Marcas de identificación - cuadrados rojos
Telegram: Contact @swodki


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Ya sería casualidad que diera a un petrolero, que se yo, llegando a un Puerto en el peñón, por ejemplo



Si salen por el Bósforo, se come alguna un barco sí o sí. Yo he estado en Estambul y he recorrido la carretera de la costa N hasta el mar negro, e impresiona ver pasar los grandes barcos de carga, incluidos petroleros, literalmente en fila india, uno detrás de otro sin parar. Si un paso marítimo merece el apelativo de "estrecho", ese es sin duda el Bósforo.


----------



## Epicii (21 Mar 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Y el blindaje del tanque puede ser destruido con ese cañon? Supongo que muchos disparos al mismo sitio debe ser posible.



No. Lo que se puede ver explotando son algunas placas del blindaje reactivo, a un T72 es imposible penetrarlo con ese calibre...
Ese tanque parece estar abandonado


----------



## NPI (21 Mar 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Ya sería casualidad que diera a un petrolero, que se yo, llegando a un Puerto en el peñón, por ejemplo


----------



## NEKRO (21 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> A ver si no son tan imbeciles........y les interesa.



Si son imbeciles porque las minas esas pueden acabar hundiendo algún buque georgiano o turco. Y los turcos no estan nada contentos con ucrania despues de que la quisieran pasar por delante para entrar en la UE. 

No iba a colar la propaganda de HAN SIDO LOS RUSOS


----------



## ccartech (21 Mar 2022)

Un voluntario israelí en el ejército ucraniano resultó gravemente herido por una granada; desafortunadamente, su condición es estable. Será trasladado a Israel para recibir tratamiento adicional.


----------



## apocalippsis (21 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> ATENCION
> 
> Rusia advierte que 450 minas maritimas ucranianas ( de manufactura sovietica ) se encuentran a la deriva en el Mar Negro tras haberse soltado ( las 450 a la vez ) tras el paso de una " tormenta "
> Segun Rusia , las minas navegan sin control y ( probablemente ) terminaran saliendo por el estrecho del Bosforo hasta el Mediterraneo .
> ...



Joder nos van a dar una alegria de vez en cuando.......... Pero la culpa es de Putin.


----------



## Mabuse (21 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Los chechenos atraparon a los ucranianos



Joder, ese era Givi acojonando a unos ucros reincidentes. Al comandante de la unidad le suelta un par de hostias para que se le quitaran las ganas de volver, cosa que hizo y terminó frito a tiros por la unidad de Motorola. Creo que el vídeo lo puso Graham, pero no sé si lo grabó él.


----------



## ccartech (21 Mar 2022)

*El exministro de finanzas afgano esta descubriendo lo que es la tierra de la libertad  *
El exministro de finanzas afgano trabaja como taxista en EE.UU. The Washington Post informa que Khalid Payende, ex ministro de finanzas afgano que huyó a Estados Unidos días antes de la caída de Kabul, se gana la vida como taxista.


----------



## ccartech (21 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Joder, ese era Givi acojonando a unos ucros reincidentes. Al comandante de la unidad le suelta un par de hostias para que se le quitaran las ganas de volver, cosa que hizo y terminó frito a tiros por la unidad de Motorola. Creo que el vídeo lo puso Graham, pero no sé si lo grabó él.



Lo quito por ser un Fake , 
Gracias


----------



## apocalippsis (21 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Si son imbeciles porque las minas esas pueden acabar hundiendo algún buque georgiano o turco. Y los turcos no estan nada contentos con ucrania despues de que la quisieran pasar por delante para entrar en la UE.
> 
> No iba a colar la propaganda de HAN SIDO LOS RUSOS



Pero que la culpa es de Putin , ¿te has enterado?, la culpa es de PUTIN. Es lo que dicen del comodin.


----------



## Mabuse (21 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Joder, ese era Givi acojonando a unos ucros reincidentes. Al comandante de la unidad le suelta un par de hostias para que se le quitaran las ganas de volver, cosa que hizo y terminó frito a tiros por la unidad de Motorola. Creo que el vídeo lo puso Graham, pero no sé si lo grabó él.


----------



## apocalippsis (21 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Guerra de desinformación... hasta donde yo se... en alguna entrevista a putin.. el decia que seria bueno que reconocieran a crimea como rusia... pero que el no lo iba a solicitar...
> 
> Y remataba con su famosa frase... _"para que quiero que reconozcan a crimea como rusa.. si desde el 2014 crimea es rusa..."_



Pero vamos a ver chaval desde el 2014 CRIMEA ES RUSA EN EL PAPEL Y EN EL CIBERESPACIO. Preguntaselo a boris johnson como corrian como hijos de puta cuando se acercaron hace nada.


----------



## raptors (21 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver chaval desde el 2014 CRIMEA ES RUSA EN EL PAPEL Y EN EL CIBERESPACIO.



Crimea es rusa _"de facto"_ desde el 2014... si lo dudas ve a crimea..


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Mar 2022)

rusadas



clapham5 dijo:


> ATENCION
> 
> Rusia advierte que 450 minas maritimas ucranianas ( de manufactura sovietica ) se encuentran a la deriva en el Mar Negro tras haberse soltado ( las 450 a la vez ) tras el paso de una " tormenta "
> Segun Rusia , las minas navegan sin control y ( probablemente ) terminaran saliendo por el estrecho del Bosforo hasta el Mediterraneo .
> ...


----------



## lostsoul242 (21 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Ucrania prohibe por decreto grabar desde los vehículos con el móvil bajo pena de prisión. Se acabó eso de ver como se tortura y asesina a civiles, que ya da mucho el cante.
> 
> Украинские власти запретили водителям использовать видеорегистраторы



Como si alguien fuera capaz ya de poner orden en ese estercolero que es el ejercito ukronazi , ahi el que menos manda es el Zelenski ya . Ahora mismo a lo que mas me recuerdan es al HTS-Al Nusra de Siria , solo que hasta alli tenian un poco mas de orden .


----------



## apocalippsis (21 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Crimea es rusa _"de facto"_ desde el 2014... si lo dudas ve a crimea..



¿Porque dices entonces esas jilipolleces sobre que Putin es tibio? En su puta vida lo ha sido.


----------



## Abstenuto (21 Mar 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Para el que buscaba el documental de Oliver Stone, subtitulado en español creo que es este, a partir del minuto 8+-, no sé si estará traducido completo por alguna parte:



Aquí lo tienes. Es muy bueno


----------



## raptors (21 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> ¿Porque dices entonces esas jilipolleces sobre que Putin es tibio? En su puta vida lo ha sido.



mmm en que parte he dicho que putin es tibio...?? creo que me confundes...


----------



## Mabuse (21 Mar 2022)

Acabo de encontrar de casualidad este vídeo que le hizo Graham Williams a Givi. Tío con carisma y ganas de servir, pena que él y otros muchos no puedan ver la situación actual en el Dombass. Pero estoy seguro que en el momento que aparezca Babay por algún lado podremos dar por finalizada la operación en Ucrania con victoria rusa, si no aparece pronto deberíamos preocuparnos.



Pero qué cojones, vivió como quiso, se fumó media Cuba y se folló media Ucrania mientras luchaba por su gente. Una buena vida y una buena muerte, mucho más de lo que nos espera a la mayoría de nosotros.


----------



## raptors (21 Mar 2022)

Ultimate dijo:


> Vas al ignore por citar constantemente al pendejo que tu dices
> de nada



Y aun asi me sigue leyendo..!! al contrario a mi me da gusto leer tus comentarios... Si así tiene que ser, que así sea.. al contrario.. yo no mando al _"ignore"... _


----------



## apocalippsis (21 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Guerra de desinformación... hasta donde yo se... en alguna entrevista a putin.. el decia que seria bueno que reconocieran a crimea como rusia... pero que el no lo iba a solicitar...
> 
> Y remataba con su famosa frase... _"para que quiero que reconozcan a crimea como rusa.. si desde el 2014 crimea es rusa..."_



Ven que lo voy a explicar sacame los putos articulos de los que hablas para decir que Putin dice que seria bueno, Aqui no hay nada de bueno aqui te sepulta, busca los articulos esos.


----------



## raptors (21 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Más mierda ucra,
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 992319



Y cual es el pretexto que usan los uckroNazis para hacer esto...!!!


----------



## alfonbass (21 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Ven que lo voy a explicar sacame los putos articulos de los que hablas para decir que Putin dice que seria bueno, Aqui no hay nada de bueno aqui te sepulta, busca los articulos esos.



Tomate una tila


----------



## raptors (21 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Ven que lo voy a explicar sacame los putos articulos de los que hablas para decir que Putin dice que seria bueno, Aqui no hay nada de bueno aqui te sepulta, busca los articulos esos.



Ok creo que falta un poco de contexto... la posición de putin es: "crimea es rusa de facto desde el 20142"... en la que estoy de acuerdo...

Le hacen una entrevista a putin y el periodista le pregunta que si en los tratos que tenia con su aliado siria (me parece...) este le sugiere que reconociera a crimea como rusia... putin le respond que no.. que los tratos son sin el posicionamiento sobre crimea... Y qué pasa si algún país dice que crimea es rusa (dice el periodista)... Pues si algún país dice que crimea es rusa *"*_*pues eso es bueno"... *_pero el sigue trabajando las relaciones independientemente de eso..

Esto también en referencia a _"Lukashenko" _que lo máximo que ha llegado a decir sobre este tema fue que: si los ucranianos consideran suya a crimea hubieran luchado por ella...


----------



## raptors (21 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Ven que lo voy a explicar sacame los putos articulos de los que hablas para decir que Putin dice que seria bueno, Aqui no hay nada de bueno aqui te sepulta, busca los articulos esos.



deja busco el link.. mas que nada para el _"respetable"_ y para que le bajes un poco ese tonito medio mamon...


----------



## Homero+10 (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## raptors (21 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Un voluntario israelí en el ejército ucraniano resultó gravemente herido por una granada; desafortunadamente, su condición es estable. Será trasladado a Israel para recibir tratamiento adicional.



*"desafortunadamente, su condición es estable."* ja, ja, ja


----------



## DarkKuriboh (21 Mar 2022)

A Mariupol se le ha acabado el tiempo para poder entregar sus armas y evacuar a su desprotegida población, a ver cómo contratacan los rusos ante el rechazo de su oferta. Veo cada vez más improbable el fin de esta guerra mediante la rendición de Ucrania.


----------



## PutoNWO (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## jaimitoabogado (21 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Joder, ese era Givi acojonando a unos ucros reincidentes. Al comandante de la unidad le suelta un par de hostias para que se le quitaran las ganas de volver, cosa que hizo y terminó frito a tiros por la unidad de Motorola. Creo que el vídeo lo puso Graham, pero no sé si lo grabó él.



Givi tremendo alfa .

Lo mataron de un rpg las fuerzas especiales mientras el estaba en su despacho .


----------



## Rafl Eg (21 Mar 2022)

DarkKuriboh dijo:


> A Mariupol se le ha acabado el tiempo para poder entregar sus armas y evacuar a su desprotegida población, a ver cómo contratacan los rusos ante el rechazo de su oferta. Veo cada vez más improbable el fin de esta guerra mediante la rendición de Ucrania.



Pues se acabaron las prórrogas..
De todas formas sigue estando previsto que se abra el corredor diario de las 10h (para civiles), así que después de eso, hacia la tarde-noche, imagino que se vendrá una ofensiva o asalto gordo de los rusos contra los banderistas atrincherados en Mariupol


----------



## Aurkitu (21 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Te confundes con Jagger, él sí es judío y argentino. Y un amigo.
> 
> En el Hilo de Siria yo he alabado las prodigiosas capacidades militares israelíes, y denostado al Régimen del Carnicero de Damasco, hasta la extenuación.
> 
> Eso ha sido inmediatamente considerado como que soy judío, pro ISIS y blablabla, dictamen realizado por el PCUS que manda en ese Hilo...en fin, una más de sus paranoias enfermizas.



Cierto, cierto, Jagger. El dúo. Os intercambiáis las cuentas, y nadie se da cuenta. Alabado el cinismo Israelí. Te hacia silla con silla, en un cuarto oscuro perdido en el desierto del Néguev o en una oficina paco del conurbano bonaerense. Que decepción. ¿No te parece que ir contra Rusia es poner palos al futuro de la Europa continental y es atar nuestro futuro a la decadencia de la nefasta influencia anglosajona?


----------



## amcxxl (21 Mar 2022)

Gran explosión en Kiev, ataque con misiles. 


Primer plano del ataque con misiles en el área del centro comercial Retroville. 


Algo voló en el distrito Podolsky de Kiev ... Del hecho notable de que un instante antes del golpe, se formó un destello en el cielo, similar a la operación del mecanismo de desaceleración (desaceleración) de la ojiva.


Quizás el edificio del centro comercial en Kiev fue utilizado por el ejército ucraniano como almacén de municiones de artillería. En el lugar se encontró una caja de cartucho de una pistola autopropulsada 2S7 "Peony". En el video, la explosión del proyectil después de su llegada.







BDK "Orsk" de la Flota del Mar Negro descargó equipo militar en el puerto de Berdyansk


----------



## BHAN83 (21 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Quien conoce a los orcorrusos, les adora. Cuando uno ve un tanque orcorruso siente un impulso irrfrenable de ser liberado,y llevar flores y pastas a esos jóvenes orcorrusos que han venido a desmilitarizarte y desnacificarte.



Si eso mismo lo hubieran hecho follacabras afganos o irakies con soldados democratas occidentales, seria lo ultimo que hubieran hecho.





__





Soldados Rusos sedientos de sangre en Ucrania vs Soldados de democracias en Afganistán repartiendo amor y libertad


Soldados Rusos sedientos de sangre en Ucrania Soldados de democracias en Afganistán repartiendo amor y libertad




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Oso Polar (21 Mar 2022)

*Cómo Biden perdió Arabia Saudita *
_*La marca de internacionalismo liberal del presidente está demostrando ser costosa.*_









Opinion | How Biden Lost Saudi Arabia


The President’s brand of liberal internationalism is proving to be costly.




www.wsj.com


----------



## Fígaro (21 Mar 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Si eso mismo lo hubieran hecho follacabras afganos o irakies con soldados democratas occidentales, seria lo ultimo que hubieran hecho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Afganos o iraquíes llevaban chalecos bomba, rebañador de lefa rusa.


----------



## Magick (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (21 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Quien conoce a los orcorrusos, les adora. Cuando uno ve un tanque orcorruso siente un impulso irrfrenable de ser liberado,y llevar flores y pastas a esos jóvenes orcorrusos que han venido a desmilitarizarte y desnacificarte.



Caramba con la violencia de las tropas rusas con la población civil


----------



## amcxxl (21 Mar 2022)

Propaganda de alto nivel…una de método los #nazisucranianos están obligando a los civiles a cambiar a los soldados muertos ucranianos por uniformes del ejército #ruso. Luego hacen videos y fotos y los presentan como víctimas rusas.


Joe Biden tiene un aneurisma cuando un votante pregunta qué estaba haciendo Hunter Biden en Ucrania 




9.2 MILLONES DE VISTAS: Mataste a un millón de personas en Irak' George Galloway le dice a Jacqui Smith...


----------



## crocodile (21 Mar 2022)

El gran barco de desembarco ruso "Orsk", acompañado por las fuerzas navales de la Flota del Mar Negro, ingresó y descargó equipo militar en el puerto de Berdyansk.

Las tropas ucranianas que tenían su base en Berdyansk, miles y miles de soldados y marineros, entregaron el puerto sin luchar, dejando intacta toda la infraestructura del puerto.

El ejército ucraniano lanzó misiles tácticos una y otra vez en el puerto de Berdyansk, pero todos los misiles fueron interceptados por la defensa aérea de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF y no se permitió la destrucción de la infraestructura portuaria.

El puerto ahora sirve como un nuevo punto de descarga tanto para soldados como para equipos, así como suministros humanitarios y combustible, que son tan necesarios para todos los refugiados que llegan de Mariupol. Y miles de ellos, columnas de kilómetros de largo de autos maltratados y personas maltratadas llegan a Berdyansk todos los días.


----------



## John Nash (21 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Yo estoy en contra de casi todas las guerras, porque verdaderamente la violencia es el recurso de los incompetentes, También la guerra de Irak me pareció un disparate, pero no soy tan retrasao como para justificares esta carnicería de los orcorrusos porque los americanos hicieron esto o lo otro.



No "hicieron", "hacen" desde que existen como nación empezando por su genocidio indígena en nombre de la doctrina del destino manifiesto.









Doctrina del destino manifiesto - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





El problema es que habían puesto su mira en Rusia y sus recursos utilizando a sus peleles europedos. Ni que decir tiene que de esta no saldrán indemnes ya que los usanos se encuentran en una crisis brutal y descomponiéndose. Lo que quizá explique que actuen a la desesperada.


----------



## chemarin (21 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Pues lo mismo los rusos verían con buenos ojos que Polonia se quede con el este de Ucrania y que este país desaparezca. Además serviría como excusa para "aligerar" las sanciones.



No tiene ninguna lógica lo que dices, resulta que Putin quiere frenar la expansión de la OTAN y dices que vería con buenos ojos que un país de la OTAN creciera a lo largo de la frontera rusa y bielorrusa. Absurdo.


----------



## arriondas (21 Mar 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Si eso mismo lo hubieran hecho follacabras afganos o irakies con soldados democratas occidentales, seria lo ultimo que hubieran hecho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los yanquis miran a todo Dios por encima del hombro; a su manera, también se consideran una especie de pueblo elegido. Por eso se comportan de ese modo.


----------



## amcxxl (21 Mar 2022)

Símbolos y banderas solo para nostálgicos y lecciones de historia 
Las fuerzas rusas han capturado una de las bases de Azov en Mariupol. 



Gennadiy Druzenko, jefe del servicio médico militar ucraniano, se jacta en el canal Ucrania 24 de que "dio órdenes estrictas de castrar a todos los heridos" rusos "porque son cucarachas, no humanos". No todos los fascistas usan esvásticas o Wolfsangels.


----------



## crocodile (21 Mar 2022)

“Arabia Saudita se está acercando a aceptar el yuan como pago por los suministros de petróleo a China. Este es otro precio muy significativo a pagar por el mal manejo de un aliado estratégicamente importante por parte de la administración Biden.

Riad está reconsiderando sus posiciones, ya que se han dado cuenta de que no deben confiar en Washington. Vieron la hostilidad de la administración Biden y la horrenda retirada de tropas de Afganistán. El príncipe heredero ha rechazado los llamados de Biden para aumentar la producción de petróleo y, si hay que creer en los informes, incluso se negó a recibir una llamada telefónica del presidente de los Estados Unidos. Beijing está contento de poder llenar el vacío y, si las negociaciones tienen éxito, podrá obtener muchos beneficios”.


----------



## mazuste (21 Mar 2022)

Cuando cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia...


----------



## John Nash (21 Mar 2022)

El Gobierno gasta durante la crisis un 24% más en asesores nombrados a dedo


El Gobierno reclama a empresas y trabajadores más esfuerzos ante las nuevas dificultades económicas. Sin embargo, el Ejecutivo dista mucho de dar ejemplo en cuanto a austeridad en la gestión de su propia plantilla. Muy al contrario, llama la atención cómo el Estado elevó el gasto destinado a...



www.eleconomista.es





Es más que probable que estos "asesores" consejeros sean los mismos que están sirviendo en Francia y media Europa: Los usanos McKinsey.









McKinsey & Company - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





En España, multitud de directivos y CEOs de grandes empresas del IBEX35 trabajaron previamente en la consultora. Además, es fuente de numerosos emprendedores en este país. Los fundadores de empresas como Tuenti, Jobandtalent, Trovit, Vueling, Acierto, Idealista, Covewallet, Geoblink, 21 Buttons, Fintonic o eDreams, dejaron la Firma para crear estas empresas.


----------



## Magick (21 Mar 2022)

ha comenzado el alto el fuego de dos horas en Mariupol, para que los ukronazis salgan con banderas blancas y entreguen sus armas. Ya han ordenado sus titiriteros que no habrá rendición asi que tras dos horas iniciara el asalto final y definitivo.


----------



## crocodile (21 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Símbolos y banderas solo para nostálgicos y lecciones de historia
> Las fuerzas rusas han capturado una de las bases de Azov en Mariupol.
> 
> 
> ...



Ejjjjjjj que no son nazis, me lo han dicho las TV OTAN españolas. Basura de Europa de mierda


----------



## el ejpertoc (21 Mar 2022)

*El presidente electo de Ucrania es judío.*

El presidente electo de Ucrania es judío, pero no todos en su comunidad están contentos (Published 2019)


----------



## amcxxl (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## McRotor (21 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Gennadiy Druzenko, jefe del servicio médico militar ucraniano, se jacta en el canal Ucrania 24 de que "dio órdenes estrictas de castrar a todos los heridos" rusos "porque son cucarachas, no humanos". No todos los fascistas usan esvásticas o Wolfsangels.



Como offtopic...

Un servicio medico que utiliza en su logo el vaculo de hermes (comercio) en vez del de esculapio (medicina) ya te dice a las claras que por la salud de las personas no miran mucho.

Esto es facil de comprobar en todos los organismos de salud del mundo, para mi son un claro aviso de que esa sociedad esta vendida a la farmafia y estan para trincar.

Con el coronatimo ha sido clarisimo...


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

Negociación política y negociación militar


Según informaban ayer varios medios citando fuentes de las delegaciones, Rusia y Ucrania reanudarán este lunes las negociaciones en busca de un acuerdo que ponga fin a la operación militar rusa y l…




slavyangrad.es











Negociación política y negociación militar


21/03/20222


Según informaban ayer varios medios citando fuentes de las delegaciones, Rusia y Ucrania reanudarán este lunes las negociaciones en busca de un acuerdo que ponga fin a la operación militar rusa y logre un pacto entre los dos países que contemple la seguridad de ambos y trace unas perspectivas de relación entre ellos. Tras la última ronda de negociaciones, celebrada de forma telemática en lugar de trasladarse a territorio bielorruso, varios medios de comunicación publicaron ciertos detalles que llamaban al optimismo. Un artículo de _Financial Times_, del que se desmarcaron ambas delegaciones, daba a entender el miércoles pasado la posibilidad de un acuerdo cercano.

El artículo se centraba en la cuestión de la OTAN, que pese a las apariencias y a ser el peligro principal por el que Rusia justificó su intervención militar, es en realidad la cuestión en la que más posibilidades hay de alcanzar un acuerdo, aunque fuera temporal, entre Kiev y Moscú. Pese a las declaraciones y a la promesa realizada a Ucrania y Georgia de entrada en la Alianza, las autoridades políticas y militares siempre han sido conscientes, no solo de que se trataba de una línea roja para Rusia, sino de la falta de preparación de esos ejércitos para integrarse en la OTAN.

Con gran parte de sus principales bases militares destruidas por los misiles rusos, el acceso de Ucrania a la OTAN es ahora aún más improbable. De ahí que una renuncia -que Ucrania presentaría como temporal- difícilmente sea una exigencia imposible para Kiev. La decepción que ha producido la negativa de la Alianza a “cerrar el cielo” de Ucrania o a enviar tropas para enfrentarse a Rusia haría más sencillo para Zelensky justificar la medida, pero esta requeriría también que la mención a la aspiración atlantista del país fuera eliminada de la Constitución de Ucrania, en la que fue incluida al final de la presidencia de Petro Poroshenko.

Ayer, a apenas unas horas de la próxima reunión, _Financial Times_ publicaba más información sobre el proceso de negociación. Según Mevlut Cavusoglu, ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Turquía, país que lleva meses intentando convertirse en mediador entre Moscú y Kiev, los dos países “prácticamente han llegado a un acuerdo” en lo que respecta a la OTAN. Turquía afirma que se ha producido un progreso significativo en cuatro puntos principales: neutralidad y abandono de las aspiraciones a entrar en la OTAN, desmilitarización a cambio de garantías de seguridad para Ucrania, desnazificación y retirada de medidas discriminatorias hacia la población de habla rusa.

Las recientes declaraciones de representantes ucranianos como Mijailo Podoliak sobre la creación de una nueva y más fuerte alianza militar contra Rusia o las beligerantes declaraciones de Zelensky, que continúa exigiendo a sus aliados más armas, más soldados y una zona de exclusión aérea, hacen cuestionable la posibilidad de un acuerdo cercano. Ayer mismo, Zelensky afirmaba en la cadena _CNN _estar dispuesto para negociar, pero advertía de que el fracaso de las negociaciones supondría el inicio de la tercera guerra mundial.

Unas horas antes, en otra de sus muchas apariciones, el presidente ucraniano insistía en su exigencia de una reunión con Vladimir Putin. “Es hora de reunirse. Es hora de hablar. Es hora de restablecer la integridad territorial y la justicia para Ucrania”, afirmó Zelensky, volviendo a insistir en el tema en el que menores son las probabilidades de un acuerdo. El presidente ucraniano, confiado ante la ausencia de una victoria militar contundente de Rusia y disfrutando una serie de victorias en la guerra informativa, se permitió advertir a Moscú. “De lo contrario, las pérdidas de Rusia serán tan enormes que harán falta generaciones para compensarlas”, sentenció.

“Rusia todavía no entiende los motivos por los que definitivamente van a perder la guerra. En todos los frentes: militar, diplomático, sanciones y negociaciones”, afirmó ayer Mijailo Podoliak, sumándose una vez más a un discurso beligerante que difícilmente se corresponde con la realidad sobre el terreno -con pérdidas irreparables para Ucrania, una provincia completa y el acceso al mar de Azov perdido ante Rusia- ni a un ambiente previo a un acuerdo diplomático. En el mismo tuit, Podoliak exigía a los oficiales ucranianos “menos palabras sobre compra de armas y aún menos sobre la preparación de nuestra contraofensiva”.

Frente a las numerosas informaciones que dan a entender la posibilidad de un acuerdo, Ucrania continúa presentándose como la parte más fuerte de la guerra, dando por hecho su victoria militar. Quizá sea únicamente un intento de conseguir una mejor posición de negociación o quizá solo de ganar tiempo a la espera de la llegada de armas de sus socios. Estados Unidos ha tratado esta semana de lograr que Turquía cediera a Ucrania el sistema de defensa antiaérea S-400 adquirido a Rusia contra los deseos de la OTAN y promete nuevos envíos inminentes de armas modernas. Sin embargo, Ucrania no ha conseguido ningún avance relevante en el frente ni ha logrado aliviar la situación de sus tropas en Mariupol y en otras zonas de Donbass, donde decenas de miles de soldados ucranianos de las unidades más curtidas en la batalla podrían quedar cercados por las tropas rusas y de la RPD.

Esa constante contradicción entre la apariencia de negociación y extrema beligerancia, que no debería sorprender ya que ha sido la estrategia ucraniana en las conversaciones de Minsk desde 2015, está causando sorpresa incluso entre los socios más incondicionales de Ucrania. Ayer, un artículo publicado en _The Washington Post_, que citaba a dos oficiales del Gobierno estadounidense, calificaba de confusión la sensación con la que Estados Unidos ve las negociaciones, la postura ucraniana ante la búsqueda de la paz y las delaciones de Volodymyr Zelensky. “Mostró muy poco interés en una solución dialogada y afirmó que Ucrania tiene que seguir luchando hasta que Putin modifique sus exigencias”, afirmaba una de esas fuentes citadas. El artículo desprendía la sensación de que el Gobierno de Estados Unidos -que en estos siete años nunca ha sido una influencia favorable a la paz ni a la negociación y ha mostrado su disposición a luchar contra Rusia hasta el último ucraniano- no sabe aún qué quiere Ucrania y qué está dispuesta a ceder a cambio de un alto el fuego.

La experiencia de los últimos ocho años muestra que no hay tal contradicción. La estrategia ucraniana, tanto el tiempos de Poroshenko como en tiempos de Zelensky, ha sido siempre la búsqueda de acuerdos parciales referidos a la situación militar, dejando de lado las cuestiones políticas. Es evidente que Ucrania busca un alto el fuego y retirada de las tropas rusas, pero es igual de evidente que no está dispuesta a realizar las concesiones políticas necesarias para ello.

La experiencia en Donbass muestra también que las treguas en el frente únicamente son realistas y sostenibles en el marco de un acuerdo político a largo plazo que ambas partes estén dispuestas a cumplir. En estos momentos, las premisas para ese acuerdo no existen: en la misma entrevista en la que Zelensky advirtió de la posibilidad de una tercera guerra mundial, el presidente ucraniano volvió a insistir, en referencia tanto a Donbass como a Crimea, en que Ucrania no puede realizar concesiones en lo que respecta a su integridad territorial. La negativa a aceptar incluso un hecho consumado como la pérdida de Crimea, que Zelensky fácilmente podría justificar culpando a Turchinov, Yatseniuk o Parubiy por su inacción en 2014, hace inviable cualquier acuerdo parcial que pueda alcanzarse ahora.


----------



## mazuste (21 Mar 2022)

¿Tiempo de elecciones?


----------



## mazuste (21 Mar 2022)

Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia comparte imágenes 
del Dron "Forpost-R" en acción, liquidando equipo ucronazi.


----------



## crocodile (21 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Negociación política y negociación militar
> 
> 
> Según informaban ayer varios medios citando fuentes de las delegaciones, Rusia y Ucrania reanudarán este lunes las negociaciones en busca de un acuerdo que ponga fin a la operación militar rusa y l…
> ...



Que sigan perdiendo el tiempo los rusos, negociar con los ukronazis es gastar saliva


----------



## Dylan Leary (21 Mar 2022)

Here is a video from the site of a rocket strike on a shopping center in Kyiv


----------



## vettonio (21 Mar 2022)

Así ha quedado un centro comercial en Kiev despues del ataque de esta noche.
Hay vídeos de la enorme explosión. Al parecer un misil premium ruso.
Estaba siendo utilizado por el ejército ucraniano.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (21 Mar 2022)

David Beckham allows Ukrainian doctor to take over his Instagram account


The doctor shared heart-wrenching snaps of doctors treating newborn babies and patients in a basement




inews.co.uk




*David Beckham allows Ukrainian doctor to take over his Instagram account to show conditions in hospital*









David Beckham lends Ukrainian doctor his 71m Instagram followers


David Beckham’s social media accounts have been taken over by a Ukrainian doctor working with pregnant women, in order to showcase the situation inside a hospit




www.thetimes.co.uk




*David Beckham lends Ukrainian doctor his 71m followers

Could the David Beckham account share this event of the so-called brave Ukrainians: ´He is not dead yet': Traumatic footage shows 'Ukrainian soldiers burying a Russian separatist ALIVE' (2016) Now, You all: go f-ck ur Holiness to hell!*



*I SUPPORT NAZIS THAT BURY PEOPLE ALIVE*


----------



## vettonio (21 Mar 2022)

Adaptarse a las condiciones de una guerra si vives en un piso de ciudad.


----------



## _LoKy_ (21 Mar 2022)

Centro comercial de Kiev Retroville ANTES/DESPUÉS.
Por como ha quedado ahí guardaban *COSAS CHULÍSIMAS





*


----------



## Dylan Leary (21 Mar 2022)

España, el segundo país de la OTAN con menor inversión en Defensa: cuatro veces menos que Grecia


España es el segundo país que forma parte de la OTAN que menor inversión realiza en el Ministerio de Defensa, superando únicamente a Luxemburgo.




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## computer_malfuction (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## crocodile (21 Mar 2022)

¿CUÁL ES EL PLAN FUTURO PARA LA OPERACIÓN MILITAR ESPECIAL?

Espero que esto sea conocido por un círculo muy reducido de personas. Y estoy seguro de que es un plan para ganar. Bueno, ahora mis pensamientos personales sobre la situación y los planes propuestos.

El primer punto es la derrota de la agrupación APU en el Donbass. Mariupol: los grupos de asalto se infiltran en las zonas industriales, consolidan y retiran las fuerzas principales, se infiltran de nuevo.
Si encuentran resistencia, los reprimen con artillería y aviones.

¿Alguna vez has estado en la selva? Tomé un curso de entrenamiento de combate en el centro CIGAS en Brasil. Allí, en la selva, todo es diferente. Allí, el grupo, para hacer un alto, primero gira, se agarra la cola y luego los luchadores van al centro. De lo contrario, alguien se perderá, no se ve nada a dos metros de distancia.

Navegar por la fábrica es aún más difícil. Toma Azovstal. Estas son nueve fábricas en un solo lugar. Los autobuses circulan allí, transportando a trabajadores que nunca han salido del territorio de la zona industrial, incluso tienen números de vehículos especiales.

En cuanto a la agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Donetsk, es grande. No podemos golpear la frente. Fortificaciones. estoy dando vueltas Si el enemigo tiene artillería, incluido MLRS, tanques, no es tan fácil pasar a la ofensiva a través de los campos. ¡Pero vamos! Kurajovo por delante.

Al otro lado de Donetsk tomamos Mirinka. Nosotros también tenemos miedo. Pero, finalmente, el distrito de Petrovski dejará de bombardear. Y delante de nosotros están los asentamientos fortificados: Krasnoarmeysk, Karlovka, Sands, Krasnogorovka, Druzhkovka, Kramotorsk, Konstantinovka, Slavyansk.

Esto es sólo el Donbass.
Y nos estamos moviendo, se vienen reagrupamientos. Tomemos Mariupol: será mucho más fácil.



@Sladkov_plus


----------



## alnitak (21 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>




noooo,, por favor este marsupia ds de lo peor.. nl sale del.hotel ... ni un un video nada... nadie saca nada de kiev pprque da verguenza ver que alli no pasa nada


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Mar 2022)

Siguen dejando el armamento…cuando se retiran (desertan) los ucranianos …
El Ministerio de Defensa mostró las armas capturadas de los batallones nacionales y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania


https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/14130055


----------



## crocodile (21 Mar 2022)

Esta noche, mientras patrullaba la ciudad de Berdyansk, oficiales de las Tropas de la Guardia Nacional Rusa detuvieron a un ciudadano de Ucrania por violar el toque de queda.

En el curso de las acciones de investigación, se estableció que el agente de la SBU detenido, siguiendo las instrucciones de sus curadores, estaba preparando un intento de asesinato contra el diputado popular de la Rada Suprema de Ucrania, Berdyansk Alexander Ponomarev.

Además, el detenido indicó la ubicación del alijo, que contenía un rifle de francotirador, granadas, celular y equipo de radiocomunicación.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (21 Mar 2022)

kabyla dijo:


> calla terraplanista somos el culo de los americanos



Hoy tenia gana de abrir el pudridero. 

premio.


----------



## Rafl Eg (21 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Centro comercial de Kiev Retroville ANTES/DESPUÉS.
> Por como ha quedado ahí guardaban *COSAS CHULÍSIMAS
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 992606
> ...



Buen depósito de armamento tenían ahí. La explosión se ha visto bastante potenciada.


----------



## Don Pascual (21 Mar 2022)

Fuga de amoníaco de una planta química de Sumi, ciudad bajo asedio ruso.


----------



## alnitak (21 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Así ha quedado un centro comercial en Kiev despues del ataque de esta noche.
> Hay vídeos de la enorme explosión. Al parecer un misil premium ruso.
> Estaba siendo utilizado por el ejército ucraniano.




ahora ucrania quiere minimizar la capacidad de rusia como potencia baliatica ya que polonia se esta asustando al ver la potencia rusa


----------



## crocodile (21 Mar 2022)

Aquí la explicación a porque han machacado el centro comercial .

Gracias al análisis de los especialistas OSINT y GEOINT que asisten al equipo Rybar, pudimos confirmar el hecho de que el MLRS ucraniano estaba operando desde el territorio del centro comercial Retroville en el distrito Podolsky de Kiev.

Las imágenes de CCTV registraron lanzamientos de cohetes desde el lado ucraniano a las 22.07 hora local. A las 22:46, la posición de tiro y el punto de municiones en Sport Life fueron destruidos por un ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.

Al mismo tiempo, las fuentes de @topwar_ru en el lugar nos confirmaron que tanto los cañones como los cohetes de artillería operaban regularmente desde esta área.

La versión que ahora está difundiendo la parte ucraniana de que las Fuerzas Armadas de RF atacaron “a ninguna parte”, inhabilitando la infraestructura civil, no resiste el escrutinio. Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF trabajaron en una posición de tiro a largo plazo de la artillería ucraniana.

@rybar


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (21 Mar 2022)

Los ucranianos van con todo. Ese tipo sabe que despues de esto no se puede rendir. Prefieren morir a ser sometidos. El holodomor esta presente en la conciencia colectiva del pueblo ucraniano.


----------



## arriondas (21 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> *Esto es una opinión.
> Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.*
> 
> (*Revista Ejércitos* y *The Political Room*) *trabajan *para la *OTAN*.
> ...



Que yo recuerde, Will Pulido y Jesús Pérez Triana (Revista Ejércitos) aparecen en el bando "pro-Kiev" dentro de la lista que en su día confeccionaron Nicolás de Pedro y Marta Ter, por encargo de Tito Soros. La mayoría de estos "expertos" es gente a sueldo de la OTAN, directa o indirectamente.


----------



## alnitak (21 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Buen depósito de armamento tenían ahí. La explosión se ha visto bastante potenciada.




se ve claramente en elmvideo de anoche 

cae el misil.y explota y se ve una cascada de explosiones posteriores...

es increible la precision rusa


----------



## Impresionante (21 Mar 2022)

Los ukronazis quieren castrar rusos


----------



## amcxxl (21 Mar 2022)

*Obviedad del capitán Shuryginsky: el curso de una operación especial en Ucrania*
Entonces, detrás de tres semanas de guerra, y hoy ya podemos sacar con confianza una serie de conclusiones.

*Sobre el comienzo de la guerra*
La variedad de documentos militares capturados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, así como los materiales del interrogatorio de prisioneros, a disposición de nuestro comando hoy, nos permiten sacar la conclusión principal: iniciar una operación especial. , el ejército ruso pudo adelantarse al ejército ucraniano durante un período de cinco a diez días. En el momento del primer ataque, la mayoría de las tropas ucranianas estaban en proceso de trasladarse a las áreas de concentración o ya estaban desplegadas allí. Por lo tanto, no hay necesidad de hablar de ninguna sorpresa estratégica de la operación especial, pero nosotros logramos la sorpresa táctica. El ejército ucraniano no tuvo tiempo de completar su despliegue de acuerdo con los planes de guerra y no estuvo completamente preparado para el combate. El comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania estuvo seguro hasta el final de que los líderes rusos, bajo la presión política de los Estados Unidos y Occidente, no se atreverían a iniciar hostilidades a gran escala antes de una razón real de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y que Los aliados de Ucrania controlaban Rusia y advertirían a Kiev a tiempo sobre el inicio de la "invasión rusa".

¡Importante! Los dos meses desde la publicación de los requisitos de Rusia para garantizar su seguridad, los países de Occidente (Alemania, Francia, Gran Bretaña) y los Estados Unidos actuaron de acuerdo con un plan único, que no preveía ninguna negociación y discusión real de Rusia. propuestas, pero tenía un solo objetivo: retrasar lo más posible estas negociaciones para dar tiempo a Ucrania para prepararse para la guerra, para transferirle grandes cargamentos de armas modernas. Y en este sentido, la cadena continua de visitas a Moscú de los líderes occidentales, con una diferencia de cinco a siete días, fue solo una cínica imitación del proceso del tratado, que proporciona a Ucrania los meses necesarios para completar los preparativos para la guerra.

En preparación para ello, el comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania reforzó al máximo sus grupos terrestres, dotándolos completamente de personal, elevando el número total de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, teniendo en cuenta los "terbatovs" y la "Guardia Nacional". ”, a 300 mil personas, que era más del doble del tamaño de la agrupación rusa a lo largo de las fronteras. Las últimas armas antitanque y MANPADS recibidos como parte de la asistencia occidental se transfirieron al este, se crearon depósitos de campo de municiones y logística, se desplegaron y camuflaron sistemas de defensa aérea. La mayor parte de la flota aérea en servicio está dispersa en aeródromos alternativos y protegida en varios edificios de aeródromos. El personal de comando fue trasladado a puestos de comando de campo y protegidos.

Todas estas medidas permitieron reducir significativamente las pérdidas del primer ataque ruso de "desarmado" y casi de inmediato comenzaron las hostilidades activas contra las tropas rusas.

Sin embargo, la sorpresa táctica desde las primeras horas comenzó a afectar el curso de las hostilidades y al final del primer día rompió el plan de defensa ucraniano, que había sido creado y elaborado durante varios años con la ayuda de asesores militares estadounidenses y británicos. El plan se basó en el concepto estadounidense de "defensa activa" de la década de 1970 con el máximo uso de la "zona de seguridad", el terreno en el camino de un probable ataque enemigo. De acuerdo con el plan de los estrategas estadounidenses, con el inicio de las hostilidades activas en el Donbass (es decir, allí, como creía Kiev, comenzarían los primeros enfrentamientos a gran escala con los rusos), las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Kiev, Jarkov y las instrucciones de Kherson eran entrar inmediatamente en la batalla, lanzando sus móviles para encontrarse con las partes enemigas. La tarea de esta "caballería" es detener, amarrar las unidades rusas que avanzan, para obligarlos a convertirse en formaciones de batalla, en las que se lanzarían ataques de artillería y aéreos. Y las propias unidades móviles, sin esperar ataques de represalia, tuvieron que retirarse a nuevas líneas. Tal defensa activa, según el plan del comando ucraniano, consistía en agotar al enemigo en dos semanas, obligarlo a detener la ofensiva y pasar a la defensiva, después de lo cual se lanzarían contraataques contra él, lo que agotaría por completo el grupos rusos y haría que más operaciones militares no tuvieran sentido.

En la dirección de Donetsk, se suponía que el "escudo oriental" del grupo militar más poderoso de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania desde Mariupol hasta Starobelsk frenaría todos los intentos del cuerpo LPR y DPR de abrirse paso hacia Mariupol y Kramatorsk.

La respuesta a este plan ucraniano-estadounidense fue nuestro plan para un avance estratégico, que estaba asegurado por la sorpresa táctica del inicio de las hostilidades. Sin esperar a que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania terminaran de desplegarse y prepararse para la guerra, el ejército ruso lanzó rápidos ataques en todas las direcciones estratégicas. Al mismo tiempo, en lugar de los poderosos puños de avance blindados que las Fuerzas Armadas se estaban preparando para enfrentar, se lanzaron brigadas terrestres "ligeras" y unidades aerotransportadas, cuya tarea era, sin participar en la batalla, sortear ciudades, atravesar y ocupando nodos estratégicos, creando amenazas a los centros estratégicos políticos, económicos y militares clave de Ucrania: Kiev, Kharkov, Nikolaev, Kherson. Tal *un avance repentino en la retaguardia obligó al mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a abandonar los planes de "defensa activa" y, para eliminar las amenazas repentinas, lanzar sus unidades más preparadas para el combate contra los grupos de combate rusos. Durante los siguientes cinco días de continuos combates, estas brigadas sufrieron graves pérdidas en personas y equipos en las condiciones de superioridad aérea de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas y se vieron obligadas a retirarse a las ciudades bajo la protección de la población civil. Esto redujo significativamente las pérdidas, pero los privó de la oportunidad de realizar hostilidades activas, convirtiéndolos en guarniciones de fortalezas.*

Al mismo tiempo, la derrota del grupo del sur de Ucrania en la línea Kherson-Novaya Kakhovka obligó a sus remanentes a retirarse a Nikolaev y Odessa y pasar a la defensiva, abriendo el camino para que las tropas rusas en la retaguardia del grupo de Donetsk, para rodear Mariupol y el vasto territorio de Kherson y Zaporozhye.

Fue *en esta primera etapa que sufrimos nuestras mayores pérdidas. *De hecho, atravesamos rápidamente las formaciones de batalla de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, aprovechando el elemento sorpresa. Pero muy pronto los ucranianos recobraron el sentido y comenzaron feroces batallas. No todos los comandantes pudieron involucrarse rápida y adecuadamente en el curso de la "operación especial", por la cual tuvieron que pagar con la vida de nuestros soldados y el equipo perdido. Y el video de varias de nuestras columnas quemadas sigue siendo el arma principal de los propagandistas ucranianos, que los publican una y otra vez. Las redes ucranianas están repletas de estas falsificaciones.

Hoy, nuestro ejército y los ejércitos de las repúblicas de Donbass están completamente involucrados en la operación, han adquirido experiencia de combate, han formado un todo único y están aplastando al enemigo con confianza.

La única área donde funcionó el plan de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue Vostochny Val en Donbas. Aquí, el grupo ucraniano luchó feroz y hábilmente desde el primer día. Las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania aquí simplemente tuvieron que ser "roídas" con la ayuda de ataques masivos de artillería y aéreos, "terminando" gradualmente la defensa ucraniana desde el norte y atravesándola en la dirección de Mariupol, donde, después de la reunión del cuerpo de Donetsk con las unidades rusas de avance de Mariupol, el enemigo estaba completamente rodeado, y luego un lento "rebobinado" del "eje oriental" desde el sur.

*Hoy dia*
¿Qué tenemos hoy? Desde una perspectiva estratégica, Ucrania está estancada. Si bien aún mantienen una superioridad numérica en las personas, durante las tres semanas de lucha, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han perdido casi por completo la capacidad de realizar operaciones de combate activo. La mayoría de los vehículos blindados se han perdido, las principales unidades mecanizadas están destruidas o maltratadas tanto que solo pueden defenderse. *Las propias Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están "desgarradas" en varias partes*- grupos en Kyiv, Kharkov, Donetsk y cerca de Nikolaev - Odessa. No hay comunicación entre ellos, la transferencia de tropas es imposible, debido a la supremacía aérea completa de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas. La Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania está casi destruida y no puede brindar ningún apoyo a sus fuerzas terrestres. La defensa aérea de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania es de naturaleza precisa y está cayendo cada vez más al nivel de campo del uso de MANPADS. Todos los grupos ucranianos están involucrados en batallas y sufren pérdidas constantes. Durante 21 días de lucha, el comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no pudo organizar un solo contraataque de nivel operativo, y *todos los intentos de ataque de BTG individuales fueron rechazados con enormes pérdidas para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.*

La agrupación militar de élite de unidades nacionalistas en Mariupol está perdiendo gradualmente su eficacia de combate, siendo abarrotada por las tropas de asalto y condenada a la destrucción. La "Fortaleza del Este" en el triángulo Kramatorsk-Avdeevka-Severodonetsk está bajo fuego constante y está siendo destruida lentamente, sin perspectivas de una retirada organizada.

Su derrota y *la caída de Mariupol harán que la resistencia de Kiev sea inútil. Las fuerzas de Donbass y la Federación Rusa, liberadas después de su caída, probablemente serán arrojadas en las direcciones de Nikolaev y Odessa con la perspectiva de una pérdida total del acceso a los mares por parte de Ucrania.*. Hay pocas esperanzas de refuerzos de las regiones occidentales. La formación prometida de un nuevo ejército resultó ser un engaño. La población masculina local evade el reclutamiento y huye al extranjero. Y los que ya han sido llamados no bastan ni siquiera para completar un cuerpo. Aún más problemas con el armamento de este cuerpo. Si con armas pequeñas y armas antitanques se puede cerrar el problema con la ayuda de suministros de Occidente, entonces no hay dónde conseguir equipo pesado y artillería. Además, este cuerpo todavía necesita ser transferido de alguna manera al área de batalla, lo cual, dado el dominio aéreo de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas, es extremadamente difícil de hacer sin grandes pérdidas. Y Occidente se negó a establecer la “zona de exclusión aérea”, con la que Kiev había estado soñando todas estas semanas.

Adiós *Kiev logra mantener la estabilidad interna de la población con la ayuda de dosis de caballo de tranquilizantes de propaganda sobre las "pérdidas monstruosas" del ejército ruso* , el agotamiento inminente de las reservas rusas de proyectiles y misiles, algunos éxitos sin precedentes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania , "ofensivas poderosas", la entrada de la OTAN en la guerra, etc. Pero tan pronto como caiga Mariupol y la agrupación AFU cerca de Donetsk sea derrotada, será imposible seguir convenciendo al pueblo ucraniano del curso exitoso de la guerra. Y este es el asunto de la próxima semana, creo ...

vnnews.ru/v-strategicheskoy-perspektive-u krai


----------



## Seronoser (21 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Centro comercial de Kiev Retroville ANTES/DESPUÉS.
> Por como ha quedado ahí guardaban *COSAS CHULÍSIMAS
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 992606
> ...



Aquí había un Leroy Merlin, así que imagino que también todas las pinturas y productos tóxicos han ayudado a que las explosiones hayan sido de las buenas.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (21 Mar 2022)

Afueras Santiago Bernabeu.


----------



## mazuste (21 Mar 2022)

Genadiy Druzenko, jefe del "Primer Hospital Móvil" ucraniano:
*"En el pasado solía decir que cuando el soldado dejaba el arma, ya no era un soldado sino un paciente.
Pero el tiempo ha cambiado. Todos los médicos recibieron una orden estricta de castrar a todos 
los hombres de los soldados enemigos"*


----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> No sé qué decirte, vemos todos los días docenas de vídeos de soldados ucranianos en mitad del campo reventando algún convoy ruso.



Ataques los hay, convoyes rusos destruidos también, pero no se traslada a una ganancia de terreno. Sólo Jarkov ha resistido bien de momento.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (21 Mar 2022)

Los chechenos kadirovitas eliminados en la región de Dnepropetrovsk serán enterrados en pieles de cerdo.

Así lo anunció el teniente de alcalde de Dnipro.

"Oficialmente. La decisión se ha tomado. Todos los kadirovitas asesinados en el territorio de la región de Dnepropetrovsk serán cosidos y enterrados en pieles de cerdo. Gracias a las plantas de procesamiento de carne de la ciudad. Veamos cómo se recibirán allí en el "cielo", escribió.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (21 Mar 2022)

Propaganda rusa a gogó. Rusia puede aplastar a Ucrania, pero no sin sufrir bajas y ya no se puede hablar de un puñetazo en la mesa y guerra relámpago. Una victoria amarga para Putin.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (21 Mar 2022)

A mi no me resulta comico el tema del holodomor.


----------



## crocodile (21 Mar 2022)

Intel Slava Z:
⚡A group of "night hunters", consisting of Ka-52 and Mi-28n helicopters, destroyed 8 tanks, 4 infantry fighting vehicles and 3 armored personnel carriers during night strikes, according to the RF Ministry of Defense

⚡On the night of March 21, high-precision air-launched cruise missiles attacked the Training Center for Foreign Mercenaries and Ukrainian Nationalist Formations at the combined arms training ground Novaya Lubomirka in the Rivne region. More than 80 mercenaries and nationalists were killed, according to the Russian Defense Ministry.

⚡Russian air defense systems shot down two more Ukrainian unmanned aerial vehicles in the air over the settlements of Chernobaevka and Tsirkuny, the Russian Defense Ministry reports.


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> ATENCION
> 
> Rusia advierte que 450 minas maritimas ucranianas ( de manufactura sovietica ) se encuentran a la deriva en el Mar Negro tras haberse soltado ( las 450 a la vez ) tras el paso de una " tormenta "
> Segun Rusia , las minas navegan sin control y ( probablemente ) terminaran saliendo por el estrecho del Bosforo hasta el Mediterraneo .
> ...



Es poco probable que unas minas atraviesen los estrechos del Bosforo y los Darnalelos, sin que algun barco tope con ellas, mas bien es una amenaza velada, *"si sigues plantando minas en el mar Negro, en poco tiempo apareceran minas en el mar Mediterraneo", "para cojones los mios".*


----------



## WN62 (21 Mar 2022)

El enano de jardín captura un vehículo ucraniano enfrente de su palacio presidencial.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (21 Mar 2022)

Enhorabuena. 

Has pasado a mi lista oficial de gilipollas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Mar 2022)

Mariúpol


----------



## Evangelion (21 Mar 2022)

Supongo que esto mismo será aplicable a todos militares rusos, chechenos etc que están tratando de asaltar Mariupol, checheno que cojan vivo los defensores de Mariupol (aunque ellos luego acaben muriendo) será degollado y despellejado y enterrado entre productos cárnicos de cerdo.


----------



## Octubrista (21 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Es poco probable que unas minas atraviesen los estrechos del Bosforo y los Darnalelos, sin que algun barco tope con ellas, mas bien es una amenaza velada, *"si sigues plantando minas en el mar Negro, en poco tiempo apareceran minas en el mar Mediterraneo", "para cojones los mios".*



Esas minas no saldrán del Mar Negro, pero si existen, el problema es real y un peligro para la navegación, además de una excusa para que una embarcación de la OTAN tenga un "accidente ", y "vestirlo" como lo del acorazado Maine en La Habana.


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Mar 2022)

Hay cumbre extraordinaria el 24 y ahi veremos hasta donde estiran la mano; *misiles, aviones, cascos azules, no flight zone, etc...

PD- Los anglocabrones nos sorprenderan !!!.*


----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Mar 2022)

Odessa:

Dos barcos enemigos fueron vistos en el Mar Negro. Ahora se están aclarando los detalles del incidente.

Los barcos de los invasores fueron advertidos en la mañana del 21 de marzo. Así lo anunció el representante de Odessa OVA.

Su apariencia es de naturaleza demostrativa con el propósito de ejercer presión psicológica, - dice Sergey Bratchuk


----------



## Don Pascual (21 Mar 2022)

Bombardeo en directo sobe Kiev ahora. Vía la Vanguardia.


----------



## ferrys (21 Mar 2022)

Para flipar la ostia que mete un Iskander de esos. Chatarra.


----------



## PutoNWO (21 Mar 2022)

Los héroes de Gostomel en pintura


----------



## Fauna iberica (21 Mar 2022)

Hay que acabar con ese estado nazi, ha llegado ya demasiado lejos, Rusia tiene que ir con todo y rápido , van a tener que usar métodos más cruentos, con esa basura ucronazi es imposible negociar nada.


----------



## uberales (21 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Bombardeo en directo sobe Kiev ahora. Vía la Vanguardia.



Se te ve excitado y contento con eso de invadir países...


----------



## Evangelion (21 Mar 2022)

...Has empezado tu sugiriendo torturas....
No te preocupes cuando estés en un barco prisión en el Baltico te llevaremos pan antes de que el gobierno de turno, lo hunda ante el avance Ruso hacia Berlín.


----------



## rober713 (21 Mar 2022)

WN62 dijo:


> El enano de jardín captura un vehículo ucraniano enfrente de su palacio presidencial.
> Ver archivo adjunto 992620
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 992621



debes mejorar el photoshop dummies que tienes, pon el video, que ese te costara mas manipular.....


----------



## vettonio (21 Mar 2022)

El periodista chino ha sido herido. Parece que no es grave.


----------



## Don Pascual (21 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Se te ve excitado y contento con eso de invadir países...



Ni contento, ni excitado, la palabra sería expectante. Estaría contento y excitado si cayera un nuke sobre Washington, pero seamos realistas, no parece que vaya a suceder.

Aunque no pierdo la ilusión, como cuando juego a la ONCE.

Si me quieres trolear, te aviso que no soy presa fácil.... Así como aviso a navegantes.


----------



## Impresionante (21 Mar 2022)

Otro pepino a los mercenarios

. Militares rusos atacan con misiles de crucero un "centro de entrenamiento de mercenarios extranjeros y nacionalistas ucranianos"

Según la Defensa rusa, en el ataque murieron "más de 80 mercenarios y nacionalistas".


----------



## uberales (21 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Ni contento, ni excitado, la palabra sería expectante. Estaría contento y excitado si cayera un nuke sobre Washington, pero seamos realistas, no parece que vaya a suceder.
> 
> Aunque no pierdo la ilusión, como cuando juego a la ONCE.
> 
> Si me quieres trolear, te aviso que no soy presa fácil.... Así como aviso a navegantes.



Hombre si eras el tonto de los tres pinchazos. Si ya te conocemos en el foro, del estilo del arquitecto.


----------



## ProfeInsti (21 Mar 2022)

*Ucrania rechaza el ultimátum de Rusia para entregar Mariúpol y lo tilda de "delirio".*


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Pues se acabaron las prórrogas..
> De todas formas sigue estando previsto que se abra el corredor diario de las 10h (para civiles), así que después de eso, hacia la tarde-noche, imagino que se vendrá una ofensiva o asalto gordo de los rusos contra los banderistas atrincherados en Mariupol



Aun estan a tiempo de capitular en Mariupol, cuando la ciudad este dividida en dos bolsas de resistencia, muchos perderan el ardor guerrero, solo los delincuentes, asesinos, traficantes de drogas y criminales de guerra, combatiran hasta el final, no quieren terminar sus dias en una carcel de maxima seguridad siberiana, comiendo unicamente pan y te, monodieta para los turistas con pulserita, gratis todo incluido !!!.


----------



## Pirro (21 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Bombardeo en directo sobe Kiev ahora. Vía la Vanguardia.



Bueno, por lo menos tienen un Leroy Melin al lado para coger lo que necesiten.


----------



## vettonio (21 Mar 2022)

*Parecidos razonables:



*

Todd Hoffman/ Ramzán Kadyrov


----------



## ProfeInsti (21 Mar 2022)

Las autoridades de Ucrania han asegurado este lunes haber controlado una fuga de amoniaco "altamente tóxico" detectada en una planta química tras un ataque del Ejército ruso contra la ciudad de Sumy, situada en el noreste del país.


----------



## Don Pascual (21 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Hombre si eras el tonto de los tres pinchazos. Si ya te conocemos en el foro, del estilo del arquitecto.



Veo que te ha escocido lo del nuke sobre Washington. Bueno, creo que te paso al ignore viendo lo que aportas por aquí.


----------



## _LoKy_ (21 Mar 2022)

Perdidas serias, muy serias, de los ucros si esto fuese así,

*Informe de Igor Konashenkov, portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, a las 10.00 horas del 21 de marzo de 2022*

▪ Unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han avanzado otros 4 kilómetros durante la noche y han tomado el control total de la aldea de Sladkoye. Los grupos dispersos del batallón nacionalista de Donbas están siendo destruidos.

▪ Un grupo de tropas de la República Popular de Donetsk completa la derrota de los restos de la 53ª Brigada Mecanizada de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas avanzando hacia el asentamiento de NOVOMIKHAILOVKA.

Un total de hasta 50 militantes, tres tanques, cuatro BMP, dos cañones de artillería de campaña y cuatro vehículos todoterreno fueron destruidos durante la noche en la zona.

Además, las unidades de la República de Donetsk están luchando contra las unidades de la 25ª Brigada Aerotransportada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y están completando la captura del asentamiento de VERKHNETORETSKYE.

▪ En el asentamiento de Nikolayevka, en las afueras de Kiev, militares rusos han tomado el control de un puesto de mando enterrado y protegido de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Sesenta y un militares ucranianos del puesto de mando se entregaron voluntariamente, más de la mitad de ellos oficiales superiores de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

▪ En la noche del 21 de marzo, misiles de crucero de alta precisión lanzados desde el aire alcanzaron un centro de entrenamiento de mercenarios extranjeros y formaciones nacionalistas ucranianas en el campo de entrenamiento de armas combinadas de Novaya Lubomirka, en la región de Rivne. Más de 80 mercenarios y nacionalistas han sido asesinados.

▪ Misiles de crucero de alta precisión lanzados desde el aire también destruyeron un depósito de municiones y el cuartel general de una brigada mecanizada cerca de la localidad de SELETS.

▪ Un grupo de "cazadores nocturnos" formado por helicópteros Ka-52 y Mi-28n destruyó 8 tanques, 4 BMP y 3 APC durante los ataques nocturnos.

▪ Durante la noche, la aviación operativa-táctica y del ejército atacó 44 instalaciones militares ucranianas.

Entre ellos: cuatro puestos de mando, dos lanzacohetes múltiples en las zonas de Nalyvaykivka y Zolochiv, seis sistemas de misiles tierra-aire Buk M-1, tres piezas de artillería Msta-B cerca de Vyshgorod, cuatro depósitos de armas y municiones de cohetes y artillería y 23 lugares donde se acumula material militar.

▪ Los medios de defensa aérea rusos derribaron otros dos drones ucranianos en el aire sobre los asentamientos de Chornobaivka y Tsirkuny.

Desde el inicio de la operación militar especial se han destruido un total de 216 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 180 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 1.506 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 152 lanzacohetes múltiples, 592 artillerías de campaña y morteros y 1.284 vehículos militares especiales.

▪ Una provocación planeada por los nacionalistas ucranianos de la que fue advertida oficialmente por el Ministerio de Defensa ruso hace varios días, se llevó a cabo en la ciudad de Sumy durante la noche.

Según el jefe de la administración regional de Sumy, se produjo una fuga de amoníaco en la planta de Sumykhimprom. No hay amenaza para los residentes de Sumy, ya que las masas de aire se desplazaban "no hacia la ciudad".

Me gustaría recordarles que el 19 de marzo advertimos oficialmente que los nacionalistas ucranianos habían minado esta planta para llevar a cabo una provocación con el fin de acusar a Rusia de utilizar supuestamente "armas químicas".

Quisiera subrayar una vez más que las fuerzas armadas de la Federación Rusa no han planeado ni están llevando a cabo ningún ataque contra las instalaciones ucranianas de almacenamiento o producción de sustancias tóxicas. Durante la incautación de la documentación de combate de la 4ª Brigada de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania, obtuvimos las coordenadas de todas estas instalaciones y los datos sobre las sustancias tóxicas almacenadas en ellas en el territorio de Ucrania.

El régimen nacionalista de Kiev es directamente responsable de cualquier posible incidente con las instalaciones de almacenamiento de tóxicos ucranianos.
#Rusia, Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## vettonio (21 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Las autoridades de Ucrania han asegurado este lunes haber controlado una fuga de amoniaco "altamente tóxico" detectada en una planta química tras un ataque del Ejército ruso contra la ciudad de Sumy, situada en el noreste del país.



Ya estáis tardando en poner el vídeo de Lalyaoparda.


----------



## amcxxl (21 Mar 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> A mi no me resulta comico el tema del holodomor.



no es comico es propaganda inventada por el "periodista" en realidad agente britanico Robert Conquest, que incluso puso fotos de otros lugares, mas o menos como hacen hoy los Mass Mierda

de hecho lo que agravo el problema fue el terrorismo de los nazis ucranianos de la UPA OUN financiados por ALemania, Polonia y UK (recordemos que en enero de 1933 los nazis llegaron al poder), 
esta gentuza que se dedicaban a incendiar graneros con las reservas de grano, establos con los animales de tiro, envenenar pozos y demas mierdas

occidente siempre ha patrocinado el terrorismo desde que empezo el colionialismo o incluso antes


----------



## uberales (21 Mar 2022)

Otro más que le gusta el ignore al recordarle su afición a los tres pinchazos. Un saludo @Don Pascual


----------



## ProfeInsti (21 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido dice que Kiev, la capital de Ucrania, sigue siendo la prioridad de Rusia
y esperan un impulso renovado en las próximas semanas.


----------



## Fauna iberica (21 Mar 2022)

A ver si el imperio empieza a explotar desde dentro.


----------



## Impresionante (21 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso afirma que los nacionalistas ucranianos realizaron una "provocación planificada" en una planta química de Sumy


El vocero de Defensa de Rusia, Ígor Konashénkov, señaló que Moscú había advertido previamente "que los nacionalistas ucranianos habían minado las instalaciones para llevar a cabo una provocación y acusar a Rusia del supuesto uso de 'armas químicas'".




actualidad.rt.com





*El Ministerio de Defensa ruso afirma que los nacionalistas ucranianos realizaron una "provocación planificada" en una planta química de Sumy*

Los nacionalistas ucranianos llevaron a cabo la madrugada de este lunes una "provocación planificada" en una planta química de la ciudad de Sumy, comunicó el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, Ígor Konashénkov.

El vocero recordó que el pasado 19 de marzo el Ministerio de Defensa ruso había advertido oficialmente "que los nacionalistas ucranianos habían minado las instalaciones para llevar a cabo una provocación y acusar a Rusia del supuesto uso de 'armas químicas'".

Asimismo, subrayó que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas "no han planeado ni están llevando a cabo ningún ataque contra las instalaciones ucranianas de almacenamiento o producción de sustancias tóxicas". "Durante la incautación de la documentación de combate de la 4.ª Brigada de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania, obtuvimos las coordenadas de todas estas instalaciones y los datos sobre las sustancias tóxicas almacenadas en ellas en el territorio de Ucrania", detalló.

Además, Konashénkov destacó que "el régimen nacionalista de Kiev es el responsable directo de los posibles incidentes relacionados con las instalaciones de almacenamiento ucranianas".

Previamente, el gobernador local, Dmitri Zhivitski, informó que se había producido una fuga de amoníaco cerca de las 4:30 (hora local) de este lunes en la planta química Sumykhimprom.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Mar 2022)

Veremos si el número de tropas rusas es ese, pero ya tenemos un dato aproximativo de fuerzas que rodean Mariúpol lo que nos puede servir para ver el ejército que necesitan para tomar otras ciudades.

Fuente Ukra.

Rusia lanzó un ultimátum a Ucrania para que entregara Mariupol. En este momento, la ciudad está sitiada por un grupo de 14.000 efectivos del ejército ruso.

El Gabinete de Ministros confirmó que no cumplirían con los requisitos rusos. El equipo del alcalde de Mariupol respondió aún más bruscamente y envió a los invasores en dirección al barco ruso.

“Dicen que los rusos están ofreciendo la oficina del alcalde de Mariupol para pasar al lado de Rusia. Me dieron tiempo hasta la mañana para formar una respuesta. Y por qué esperar tanto si la respuesta está lista de antemano. Vete a la mierda, no a Mariupol”, dijo Petr Andryushchenko, asesor del alcalde de la ciudad


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (21 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> no es comico es propaganda inventada por el "periodista" en realidad agente britanico Robert Conquest, que incluso puso fotos de otros lugares, mas o menos como hacen hoy los Mass Mierda
> 
> de hecho lo que agravo el problema fue el terrorismo de los nazis ucranianos de la UPA OUN financiados por ALemania, Polonia y UK (recordemos que en enero de 1933 los nazis llegaron al poder),
> esta gentuza que se dedicaban a incendiar graneros con las reservas de grano, establos con los animales de tiro, envenenar pozos y demas mierdas
> ...



Aprende a escribir y a lo mejor dices algo que tenga sentido.


----------



## amcxxl (21 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Para flipar la ostia que mete un Iskander de esos. Chatarra.



en el edificio habia almacenadas municiones de artilleria, asi que la explosion ha sido potenciada por las armas almacenadas


----------



## ferrys (21 Mar 2022)

Una pregunta logística, ¿Ya se acabaron las bombas rusas?. y el corralito, ¿alguna noticia?. Por favor avisen cuando estén los rusos ahogados.
Y a ser posible cuando ganen los ucras si nos pueden avisar un poco antes para ir descorchando el champan. Creo que tiene que estar al caer, la victoria ucra. Han recibido Manpads y bazookas del Reino Unido. A ver si no disparan por la izquierda.


----------



## ProfeInsti (21 Mar 2022)

* 
Mariúpol espera el asalto final tras rechazar el ultimátum ruso. *


----------



## Marchamaliano (21 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *Ucrania rechaza el ultimátum de Rusia para entregar Mariúpol y lo tilda de "delirio".*



Casi mejor, que vayan saliendo los neonazis en cajas de pino. Bueno ni eso, no se merecen ni eso. Odiar a la gente e ir a matarla porque si tiene tela.


----------



## Impresionante (21 Mar 2022)

Brillante


----------



## Marchamaliano (21 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Otro pepino a los mercenarios
> 
> . Militares rusos atacan con misiles de crucero un "centro de entrenamiento de mercenarios extranjeros y nacionalistas ucranianos"
> 
> Según la Defensa rusa, en el ataque murieron "más de 80 mercenarios y nacionalistas".



Cada día los rusos se sacan el rabo un poco más.


----------



## Impresionante (21 Mar 2022)

Taiwán, calienta que sales

Avión chino estrellado.

La aeronave transportaba a 133 personas entre pasajeros y tripulación


----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (21 Mar 2022)

Esto ya sobrepasa todo lo imaginable, hay que arrasar Banderistan hasta los cimientos.


----------



## Zappa (21 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *Ucrania rechaza el ultimátum de Rusia para entregar Mariúpol y lo tilda de "delirio".*


----------



## amcxxl (21 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Veremos si el número de tropas rusas es ese, pero ya tenemos un dato aproximativo de fuerzas que rodean Mariúpol lo que nos puede servir para ver el ejército que necesitan para tomar otras ciudades.
> 
> Fuente Ukra.
> 
> ...



no se si a dia de hoy habra 14.000 alli pero han estado luchando en proporcion de 1 a 1 con los ucros cuando ya estaban diezmados, no mas de 7-8 mil y han tomado ya mas de media ciudad asi
Lo mas probable es que la gente que ha entrado ahora en Ucrania por Mariupol (desde Taganrog-Rostov) vaya al caldero de Donbass o se marche para el oeste hacia Nikolayev y Odessa

ademas ahora que no han aceptado la posibilidad de irse desarmados de la ciudad, lo mas probable es qie los acorralen y los fulminen con termobaricas, sobre todo los que estan atrincherados en la fabrica esa de Rinat Akhmetov, no solo le van a liquidar su ejercito privado sino todas sus fuentes de ingresos, asi que dejara de ser un oligarca y pasara a ser irrelevante en el futuro de Ucrania si es que no le pueden trincar, le juzgan y le ejecutan


----------



## vettonio (21 Mar 2022)

Que le han llevado el juguete ukro hasta el chabolo de Kadyrov


----------



## Seronoser (21 Mar 2022)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> Propaganda rusa a gogó. Rusia puede aplastar a Ucrania, pero no sin sufrir bajas y ya no se puede hablar de un puñetazo en la mesa y guerra relámpago. Una victoria amarga para Putin.



Amargo es como tienes el culo   
Venga, ponte una bandera ucraniana en el perfil para compensar 

Usuario de 15 años en el foro, con 2000 mensajes.
Venga, a la cueva!


----------



## cryfar74 (21 Mar 2022)

No sé cómo será el terreno de Ucrania propicio para escavar bajo tierra, tal y cómo hicieron los rebeldes "moderados" en Siria. 

Pero parece que la época de vivir en cuarteles en edificios pasó y sea un riesgo ahora, visto lo visto. 


Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kabraloka (21 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *Ucrania rechaza el ultimátum de Rusia para entregar Mariúpol y lo tilda de "delirio".*



prefieren la destrucción total de la ciudad y el sacrificio de sus habitantes para conseguir un símbolo.
Pero los símbolos están regados de muertos.

Las cruces de hierro crecen en medio de los campos de muertos.









La Cruz de Hierro (1977) - IMDb


La Cruz de Hierro: Directed by Sam Peckinpah. With James Coburn, Maximilian Schell, James Mason, David Warner. German commander Hauptmann Stransky (Maximilian Schell) places a squad in extreme danger after Sergeant Rolf Steiner (James Coburn) refuses to lie for him.




www.imdb.com


----------



## Cosmopolita (21 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> no es comico es propaganda inventada por el "periodista" en realidad agente britanico Robert Conquest, que incluso puso fotos de otros lugares, mas o menos como hacen hoy los Mass Mierda
> 
> de hecho lo que agravo el problema fue el terrorismo de los nazis ucranianos de la UPA OUN financiados por ALemania, Polonia y UK (recordemos que en enero de 1933 los nazis llegaron al poder),
> esta gentuza que se dedicaban a incendiar graneros con las reservas de grano, establos con los animales de tiro, envenenar pozos y demas mierdas
> ...



¿Polonia financió a UPA OUN? Te estás luciendo cada vez más.

UPA OUN fue illegal en Polonia. Es curioso que no mencionas que Lituania les financiaba a UPA OUN y que contaba con simpatía de Tomáš Masaryk, Presidente de Checoslovaquia. Tampoco mencionas que gobierno polacos pacificó a la región de "Małopolska" debido a la cotas del terrorismo UPA OUN en aquélla región. República Weimar les financiaba desde el principio.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Felio (21 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido dice que Kiev, la capital de Ucrania, sigue siendo la prioridad de Rusia
> y esperan un impulso renovado en las próximas semanas.



Inventarse que la prioridad es Kiev para la próxima semana salir a decir que el ejército ruso no ha logrado su objetivo, como la mentira de la
Blitzkrieg.


----------



## bigmaller (21 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A ver .... ellos tienen cosas parecidas y no están lejos de hacerlas funcionar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero mientras USA intenta hacerlos funcionar, y lo lograran, rusia sigue trabajando en otra cosa. 

Y usa sigue sacando papelitos y papelitos para que esos misiles funcionen. Rusia no.


----------



## PutoNWO (21 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Que le han llevado el juguete ukro hasta el chabolo de Kadyrov



 parece un niño disfrutando con sus juguetes nuevos


----------



## rober713 (21 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Los héroes de Gostomel en pintura
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 992628



Curiosamente tambien 300 .... esta vez con final distinto para jodienda de los otanicos


----------



## bigmaller (21 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Despilfarrar dinero es la especialidad de USA.
> El mejor ejemplo es el F-35. Por no hablar del USS Ford.



Se han caricaturizado. Han convertido el medio en fin. ( el dolar).


Se han cargado una sociedad.


----------



## kenny220 (21 Mar 2022)

Kabraloka dijo:


> prefieren la destrucción total de la ciudad y el sacrificio de sus habitantes para conseguir un símbolo.
> Pero los símbolos están regados de muertos.
> 
> Las cruces de hierro crecen en medio de los campos de muertos.
> ...



Mmm. Leningrado, Stalingrado.


----------



## amcxxl (21 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¿Polonia financió a UPA OUN? Te estás luciendo cada vez más.
> 
> UPA OUN fue illegal en Polonia. Es curioso que no mencionas que Lituania les financiaba a UPA OUN y que contaba con simpatía de Tomáš Masaryk, Presidente de Checoslovaquia. Tampoco mencionas que gobierno polacos pacificó a la región de "Małopolska" debido a la cotas del terrorismo UPA OUN en aquélla región. República Weimar les financiaba desde el principio.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



la inteligencia polaca estaba en el ajo como el Abwher y el SD y naturalmente los perros ingleses
incluso el Vaticano financiaba a esos cerdos

ademas por una simple cuestion geografica , las infiltraciones se hacian desde Polonia (hasta 1939 Galicia y Volinia pertenecian al estado Polaco)
y hoy tienes que todo el cotarro de esta guerra se maneja desde Polonia


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Mar 2022)

Más mercenarios neutralizados…
Las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas atacaron el centro de entrenamiento de mercenarios en la región de Rivne.
Las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas mataron a más de 80 mercenarios y nacionalistas en la región de Rivne.








ВС России нанесли удар по центру подготовки наемников в Ровенской области


Российские военные минувшей ночью ликвидировали на Украине более 80 иностранных наемников и националистов, сообщил на брифинге официальный представитель... РИА Новости, 21.03.2022




ria.ru


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (21 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Usted si que ha entrado en la fase bunker, ojala se convierta en Stalin, que falta va haciendo líderes decentes y no sodomitas holandeses.



Lo primero que haría ese Stalin que deseas con fervor seguramente sería liquidarte.
Piensalo, que dictador se fiaría de uno que estuvo en favor del enemigo.


----------



## vettonio (21 Mar 2022)

*A los de Azov les faltan una patatina pál kilo...o dos*

_Puede que sea el vídeo más absurdo o extraño que hayamos visto sobre la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania. Personal ucraniano (probablemente de la línea de Mariupol, Azov) conduce accidentalmente o directamente el sistema de defensa aérea de corto alcance Strela-10 que capturaron de los rusos al río,

_


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Mar 2022)

WN62 dijo:


> El enano de jardín captura un vehículo ucraniano enfrente de su palacio presidencial.
> Ver archivo adjunto 992620
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 992621



Bonito Varta blindado ukro, se paseara con el y los viernes ira a comprar el pan, antes de ir a rezar a la mezquita, botin de guerra, un trofeo nuevecito...

PD- Yo me conformaba con uno quemado, para hacerme una camper molona.


----------



## Teuro (21 Mar 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> Yo lo que veo (y ni mucho menos soy un estadista) es que si Argelia nos deja sin gas y pasamos a depender al 100% de los USA, perdemos las Canarias.



A ver si al final va a tener que llamar Pedro Sánchez al Campechano para que utilice "sus buenos oficios" para ver si nos consigue algo de petróleo ...


----------



## amcxxl (21 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Más mercenarios neutralizados…
> Las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas atacaron el centro de entrenamiento de mercenarios en la región de Rivne.
> Las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas mataron a más de 80 mercenarios y nacionalistas en la región de Rivne.
> 
> ...



solo 80 mercenarios a la brasa ??


----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Mar 2022)

Buques rusos disparando a pocos metros de la costa de Odessa


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Mar 2022)

WN62 dijo:


> El enano de jardín captura un vehículo ucraniano enfrente de su palacio presidencial.
> Ver archivo adjunto 992620
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 992621



Bonito Varta blindado ukro, se paseara con el y los viernes ira a comprar el pan, antes de ir a rezar a la mezquita, botin de guerra, un trofeo nuevecito...

PD- Yo me conformaba con uno quemado, para hacerme una camper molona.


----------



## cryfar74 (21 Mar 2022)

En Siria el tema de los autobuses verdes era muy recurrente. Tras cercar a las ratas, éstos mantenían sus últimas posiciones sin esperanzas pero rodeados de muchísimos civiles.

Ahí intervenían los negociadores Rusos y siempre se llegó a un acuerdo para evacuar ésos combatientes en los citados autobuses, desarmados y acompañados de sus familias. Todos eran conscientes que al llegar a territorio rata volverían a coger armas y de nuevo serían un problema en la Guerra.

La diferencia aquí, creo es simplemente que no hay familiares junto a ellos. Los civiles sólo les sirven de escudo. Sus familiares seguro saben exactamente dónde están y lo que les pasará sí deciden rendirse.

Se comentó hace días que operativamente Kiev no controlaba las operaciones en la ciudad, actuando los nazis de Azov completamente independientes. Pero ahora quién decidió rechazar la rendición es precisamente Kiev, de forma rápida y contundente. Imagino tiene una buena baza para actuar así.

Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Burbujo II (21 Mar 2022)

*BRENT A 112$*


----------



## Marchamaliano (21 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esto ya sobrepasa todo lo imaginable, hay que arrasar Banderistan hasta los cimientos.



Nazis de mierda al servicio de los amos del dinero Judaico. Es que es asqueroso.


----------



## Cosmopolita (21 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> la inteligencia polaca estaba en el ajo como el Abwher y el SD y naturalmente los perros ingleses
> incluso el Vaticano financiaba a esos cerdos
> 
> ademas por una simple cuestion geografica , las infiltraciones se hacian desde Polonia (hasta 1939 Galicia y Volinia pertenecian al estado Polaco)
> y hoy tienes que todo el cotarro de esta guerra se maneja desde Polonia



Abwehr lo hacía desde que empezó a existir. SD más tarde. NKVD entre 1943-1945.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (21 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Brillante



Sociedad cobarde, esclava. Solo critican al lado europeo mientras su país se derrumba, se les vacían las estánterias de los mercados y pierden trabajos.
Que pena dan los rusos, siento lástima.


----------



## Zappa (21 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *BRENT A 112$*



Se acerca el caos.

Lo hemos conseguido mantener más o menos a raya el último mes, pero como esta guerra parece el cuento de nunca acabar / la historia interminable, me temo que nos vamos a tomar por saco.

A ver ahora qué cojones se inventan para bajar el precio...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (21 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Nótese que lo pide desde Washington y no desde Berlín.
> 
> 
> 
> Me tienen hasta los cojones con este tipo de cosas.




Vamos que nos vamos


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Mar 2022)

No hay en Vilnius peluquerias-barberias donde te cortan el pelo en topless ???, esos garitos en Moscu triunfan...


----------



## vettonio (21 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Más mercenarios neutralizados…
> Las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas atacaron el centro de entrenamiento de mercenarios en la región de Rivne.
> Las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas mataron a más de 80 mercenarios y nacionalistas en la región de Rivne.
> 
> ...




SegúnUkraineMaps han sido dos Kalibr

Aumentan a mas de un centenar los muertos.


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

__





The many “great coming outs” triggered by the war in the Ukraine | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is





Las numerosas "grandes revelaciones" provocadas por la guerra en Ucrania


(Trad. Google)
20/03/2022

por Andrei (The Saker)


Queridos amigos,

Durante cuatro semanas hemos estado discutiendo la operación militar especial rusa en Ucrania y la mayor parte de lo que vimos estaba sucediendo en Ucrania propiamente dicha o cerca de ella. Mencioné muchas veces que " _no se trata de Ucrania, se trata del futuro acuerdo de seguridad colectiva de Europa_ ", lo cual es cierto. Pero incluso eso no muestra la imagen completa. Así que hoy propongo ampliar aún más el alcance y observar algunos desarrollos absolutamente cruciales dentro de Rusia. Comenzando con el resultado más sorprendente, al menos en mi opinión:

*El fracaso total de las PSYOP estadounidenses dentro de Rusia*

Ya escribí muchas veces que los rusos recibieron sus culos colectivos entregados por la maquinaria de propaganda masiva del Imperio de las Mentiras. Pero cuando escribí eso, debería haber sido más preciso y escribir que esto es cierto FUERA de Rusia. En el interior, sucedió casi todo lo contrario.

Primero, recordemos los diversos movimientos existentes dentro de Rusia: 

putinistas. Mi término preferido para ellos es *soberanos euroasiáticos* . Estas son las personas en/cerca del poder que ven el futuro de Rusia como un país verdaderamente soberano totalmente integrado en la masa continental de Eurasia. Ven el futuro de Rusia en el sur, este y norte, y ya no quieren tener nada que ver con Occidente. Se les oponen aquellos a quienes llamo los
*Atlantic Integrationists*. Esta es la gente que está en el poder o cerca de él y que quiere que Rusia sea aceptada como un socio igualitario en el orden mundial favorecido por las élites gobernantes de Estados Unidos. Según algunos, esta facción no existe. Sin embargo, podemos ver muy claramente su inmensa influencia, especialmente en el sector económico financiero ruso.
*La oposición oficial, "sistémica"*. Son los partidos que llegaron a la Duma y, aunque hablan y protestan mucho, son una oposición leal que apoya al Kremlin cada vez que ese apoyo es necesario. Yo los calificaría de "poco aceptables".
Los *5° columnistas* . Estos son los autoproclamados "clase creativa" y los "liberales" de género fluido que sueñan con el día en que Rusia se convierta en la próxima Polonia (piensan que Guadio o Tikhanovskaia son héroes). Estas personas están totalmente vendidas al Imperio de las Mentiras y son la voz de ese Imperio en Rusia. Sus ingresos casi siempre dependen de mantener el sistema político creado durante los años de Eltsin y que ahora el Kremlin (¡POR FIN!) ha comenzado a cerrar.
Los *6° columnistas* . Ruslan Ostashko los llama los “emo-marxistas”, que es una buena expresión que adoptaré. Estos también se llaman "hurra patriotas" o "turbopatriotas". Culpan a Putin de ser débil, vendido a Occidente, corrupto y deshonesto. También se oponen a la ideología de Putin (patriotismo en lugar de nacionalismo y liberalismo económico) y desde hace décadas son los que dicen 1) Putin se ha vendido o 2) Putin está a punto de venderse 3) todo está perdido. *Para ellos, una “victoria de Putin” en Ucrania sería PEOR que la derrota total de Rusia por parte de Occidente. Así se envuelven en la bandera del patriotismo, pero en realidad son lo que los rusos llaman "derrotistas" (proverbios).*
 
Así es como los líderes del Imperio de las Mentiras probablemente se relacionen con estos grupos:



*Grupo**Relación del Imperio con estos grupos*Soberanistas euroasiáticos (también conocidos como putinistas)Putin es básicamente la encarnación del diablo y eliminarlo es el objetivo más importante en el que Occidente ya ha gastado muchos BILLONES de dólares. Sí, esta es una cruzada, una cruzada anti-Putin de la misma gente que libró todas las cruzadas…Integracionistas AtlánticosFueron extremadamente útiles durante décadas (al menos desde principios de los 80), pero su influencia menguante los hace mucho menos útiles que en el pasado. Putin es responsable de esa degradación de su influencia. Pero todavía tienen suficiente poder para mantener agentes de influencia en las élites gobernantes rusas.La oposición oficial, sistémicaPoodles útiles, le dan a Rusia todos los "aparatos democráticos" necesarios, pero no amenazan al Kremlin de ninguna manera real. Además, a menudo odian a Occidente incluso más que al partido oficial del gobierno (Rusia Unida).5to columnistasSe han vuelto inútiles. No tienen tracción y, como mucho, pueden sacar a menos de 1000 personas a las calles en ciudades multimillonarias. Además, sus “alas” legales y de IT han sido recortadas por varias leyes nuevas. En el mejor de los casos, ahora pueden emigrar a la Zona A y hacerse pasar por refugiados políticos o “disidentes”. Recomiendo el Reino Unido o Israel.sexto columnistas*Eran la última y mayor esperanza de las PSYOP occidentales. Su misión: romper la moral de la sociedad rusa* y, si es posible, tratar de derrocar a Putin u obligarlo a lidiar con protestas masivas. Como veremos más adelante, fracasaron tan miserablemente como los 5.° columnistas.
 
¿Entonces qué pasó? Aquí hay una lista rápida de factores que contribuyeron a este resultado: 

Se aprobaron nuevas leyes que obligan a los agentes extranjeros a declarar públicamente cuando reciben dinero del extranjero (independientemente de quién sea, CIA, MI6, NED, Soros, etc.).
Muchos medios de comunicación social dirigidos por occidentales, que estaban prohibiendo cualquier voz no rusafóbica, ahora han sido prohibidos en Rusia, nuevamente, ¡POR FIN! Telegram está en auge, esperemos que el Imperio no lleve a Telegram al próximo paso.
Los éxitos de la política exterior rusa obligaron a los integracionistas atlánticos a mantener un perfil bajo porque es difícil criticar a un régimen que, por ejemplo, lidió con tanto éxito con las sanciones previas a 2022 mientras salvaba a un país como Siria. Además, el aumento constante de la hostilidad entre Occidente y Rusia les hizo difícil cantar las virtudes de ese mismo Occidente que ahora respalda abiertamente a los nazis en Ucrania con todos los recursos que tiene el Imperio de las Mentiras. ¡Es por eso que incluso Dmitri Medvedev ahora se ha rebautizado rápidamente como un patriota!
*Los 6° columnistas y su mantra “Putin está a punto de vender el Donbass” ahora lucen totalmente estúpidos ya que* lejos de vender el Donbass, Putin ha usado el Donbass como tapadera y pretexto para cambiar toda la arquitectura de seguridad colectiva de Europa y, realmente, todo el planeta. Además, *el sexto columnista cometió un ENORME error sobre la guerra en Ucrania: sus tesis se volvieron cada vez más indistinguibles de las de los quintos columnistas* . Tenga en cuenta que en la cultura rusa desear o abogar por una derrota cuando Rusia está en guerra es básicamente un acto de traición (muchas leyes nuevas aprobadas recientemente por la Duma, es mejor que los columnistas 5 y 6 tengan cuidado con lo que dicen y hacen ¡próximo!).
*La primera semana de la operación militar especial fue, con mucho, la más difícil , no solo para el ejército ruso, sino especialmente para la sociedad rusa, que no solo fue realmente APOSTADA por el PSYOP más intenso de la historia proveniente de Occidente,* no solo a través de los medios de propaganda como BBC o Deutsche Welle, pero también gigantes occidentales de IT (Google, Meta, etc.) que censuran y prohíben no solo las publicaciones percibidas como "pro-rusas", sino también nombres de dominio completos como .su y .ru. *El GRAN error que cometieron tanto el 5º como el 6º columnista fue saltar sobre ese "caballo PSYOP", revelando así su verdadera agenda* .
En represalia directa por la prohibición de todo lo ruso por parte de las redes sociales controladas por Occidente, Rusia finalmente comenzó a imponer multas y, mejor aún, cerró por completo todas estas alcantarillas que escupen vómito, al menos en Rusia. 
La primera semana de la guerra fue extremadamente bien desde un punto de vista puramente militar, pero desde un punto de vista sociopolítico, sé que muchos rusos vacilaron y realmente se asustaron.

Pero entonces, las PSYOP occidentales cometieron un gran error: dieron rienda suelta a la rusofobia verdaderamente rabiosa y racista mientras, al mismo tiempo, proclamaban abiertamente al régimen nazi en Kiev como defensores “heroicos” de Occidente. Una cosa es escuchar que tu dictador Putin y su Mordor serán sancionados a pedazos y otra muy distinta sentir el odio abierto, directo y dirigido contra ti y tu pueblo, eso es algo que percibes menos con la mente y más, me gustaría decir, con usted "piel" o "tripas".
Una vez que se hizo evidente que el odio de Occidente hacia Rusia es absoluto y total y que lo "mejor" que los rusos pueden esperar de nuestros "amigos occidentales" es ser tratados como los nativos americanos o los bóers por los anglosajones, lo que no difiere en absoluto de cómo los nazis trataron a los rusos, la mayoría de los rusos se dieron cuenta de lo que realmente se trataba desde el primer día e incluso mucho antes (yo diría que desde hace unos 1000 años).

Eso fue prácticamente todo lo que se necesitó para "cambiar" el modo de muchos rusos de "Dios mío, ¿qué pasará después?" a “ _nunca nos rendiremos_ ” *o, en palabras de Molotov, “la nuestra es una causa justa. El enemigo será derrotado. La victoria será nuestra ” (22 de junio de 1941).*

Para que os hagáis una idea de la magnitud de la derrota del 5º y 6º columnista, podría mencionar que tanto la popularidad personal de Putin como el apoyo popular a la desnazificación y desarme del régimen nazi en Ucrania supera el 70%. En cambio, solo quiero compartir este breve video con ustedes:

 



> (traducción oficial, fuente aquí )
> 
> _“Nosotros, la nación multiétnica de la Federación Rusa, unidos por un destino común en nuestra tierra…” Estas son las primeras palabras de nuestra ley fundamental, la Constitución Rusa. Cada palabra tiene un significado profundo y un significado enorme._
> 
> ...



Por supuesto, los columnistas 5 y 6 descartan cualquier elección en Rusia (¡todas son falsas!), cualquier encuesta de opinión (¡todas son falsas también!) .

.../...


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> no se si a dia de hoy habra 14.000 alli pero han estado luchando en proporcion de 1 a 1 con los ucros cuando ya estaban diezmados, no mas de 7-8 mil y han tomado ya mas de media ciudad asi
> Lo mas probable es que la gente que ha entrado ahora en Ucrania por Mariupol (desde Taganrog-Rostov) vaya al caldero de Donbass o se marche para el oeste hacia Nikolayev y Odessa
> 
> ademas ahora que no han aceptado la posibilidad de irse desarmados de la ciudad, lo mas probable es qie los acorralen y* los fulminen con termobaricas,* sobre todo los que estan atrincherados en la fabrica esa de Rinat Akhmetov, no solo le van a liquidar su ejercito privado sino todas sus fuentes de ingresos, asi que dejara de ser un oligarca y pasara a ser irrelevante en el futuro de Ucrania si es que no le pueden trincar, le juzgan y le ejecutan



Tienen de rehén a más de cienmil personas al parecer, es un papelón.


----------



## Marchamaliano (21 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Sociedad cobarde, esclava. Solo critican al lado europeo mientras su país se derrumba, se les vacían las estánterias de los mercados y pierden trabajos.
> Que pena dan los rusos españoles, siento lástima.


----------



## Impresionante (21 Mar 2022)

Avión chino


----------



## Zappa (21 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Vamos que nos vamos



Invertid en leña y en granjas de gusanos.


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

.../...

Que es EXACTAMENTE lo que dicen los PYSOP occidentales también (en esos casos raros cuando el informe sobre eso en absoluto). *En francés hay una expresión “los que se parecen se juntan” ( qui se ressemble s'assemble ) y ahora esa “mancha” de “estar con” la CIA/MI6/etc. y contra su propio presidente mientras su país está en guerra por su supervivencia es una marca que ni el 5º ni el 6º columnistas podrán borrar jamás* , al menos no en Rusia.

Quiero repetir aquí algo que es crucial: la verdad es la primera víctima de la guerra, eso es cierto, y mentir en nombre de tu lado (del lado que estés) solo es moralmente incorrecto, pero también efectivo solo a corto plazo, en el a mediano y largo plazo, la verdad comienza a filtrarse a través de las grietas en el muro de mentiras.

Además, la crítica a un gobierno, incluso durante una guerra, también es justa y, de hecho, necesaria. Pero cuando se desarrolla una guerra a gran escala y la gente está muriendo (incluida su propia gente, sin importar del lado en que esté), debe hacerse esa simple pregunta: ¿ *cui bono de lo que acabo de escribir?*

Muchos “patriotas” y “amigos de Rusia” claramente no lo harán. Bueno.

Creo que cuando sus propios argumentos se vuelven indistinguibles de los temas de conversación de la PSYOPS de la sopa de letras occidental y cuando las columnas 5 y 6 básicamente se unen para tratar de derrocar al comandante en jefe, entonces no estamos hablando de una crítica honesta, sino de traición, (si eres ruso) o ignorancia (si no lo eres).

Cualquiera que sea el caso, *diría que el triunfo de las PSYOP de Occidente sobre Rusia fuera de Rusia ha sido más que compensado por el triunfo del Kremlin sobre las PSYOP de Occidente dentro de Rusia* . Y como los siervos que viven en la Zona A no deciden nada, lo único que pueden hacer es hablar, hablar y hablar más, ese triunfo occidental sobre Rusia en las sociedades que están bajo el dominio del tío Shmuel, creo que si bien a corto plazo los esfuerzos más bien flojos del Kremlin (RT & Co.) recibieron una nariz sangrienta, ese período inicial de shock ha pasado y lejos de desmoralizar a los rusos, las PSYOPS occidentales los están uniendo ahora en la determinación de prevalecer y sobrevivir, a cualquier costo, absolutamente ninguno.

Rusia ahora está en modo completo de la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

Sé que espero que los 5.° columnistas emigren en masa y que los 6.° columnistas se derritan constantemente en la total irrelevancia.

¿Qué pasa con los integracionistas atlánticos?

Por desgracia, todavía están allí :-(

Mantienen un perfil bajo y dicen las palabras correctas cuando es necesario. Sin embargo, *el último SNAFU con las reservas de oro y divisas rusas los pone directamente en el punto de mira* . Hay dos problemas cruciales con estas personas: 

*Putin es un liberal, al menos en términos económicos* . Odiarlo o amarlo, pero eso es un hecho. O lo era hasta ahora. Esta pandilla nunca fue popular en Rusia, y esa última controversia ha resultado en MUCHAS acusaciones airadas. Eso sí , *Putin acaba de volver a nominar a Elvira Nabiulina para dirigir el Banco Central Ruso* y debería ser muy interesante ver cómo votará la Duma sobre esto. Solo diría que si fuera miembro de la Duma no votaría por la confirmación no solo porque no me gustan las políticas económicas del Kremlin, sino también porque podría ser un movimiento políticamente muy costoso. Así que esperemos y veamos. Por cierto, *Putin también ha designado a Sergei Glazyev para el cargo de Ministro de Integración y Macroeconomía de la Unión Económica Euroasiática .*. Tiempos interesantes…
Los integracionistas atlánticos todavía ejercen mucho poder porque no son una sociedad secreta que se reúne en lugares secretos e intercambian algunos apretones de manos secretos, sino *que son una clase sociopolítica,* lo digo en un sentido plenamente marxista, incluida la noción de que estos la gente tiene *intereses de clase* y una *conciencia de clase* . Además, muchos rusos regulares dependen completamente de las instituciones creadas por los integracionistas atlánticos desde principios de la década de 1990. Entonces, “simplemente eliminarlos” suena como una gran idea hasta que te das cuenta de que estás hablando de toda una clase de personas.
 [ *Barra lateral: especialmente para aquellos estadounidenses de sangre roja* que, si estuvieran a cargo del Kremlin y Rusia, habrían resuelto fácilmente ese y todos los demás problemas rusos, por cualquier medio, *deben recordar que en la tierra de la libertad ¡Hogar de los valientes, ustedes TAMBIÉN son todos siervos de una clase política, la llamo la Nomenklatura de EE. UU ., que han FRACASADO por completo en eliminar* y que aplastó a Trump en menos de 30 días! Entonces, ¿qué tal “doctor, cúrate a ti mismo” y “motas en otros ojos”? *¡Primero libere SU PROPIO país - luego dé lecciones a los rusos! * Lo mismo ocurre con las estúpidas afirmaciones de que el ejército ruso se está moviendo demasiado lento. *El ejército estadounidense tardó SEIS MESES en prepararse para la invasión durante el "Escudo del Desierto" - a pesar de las enormes provisiones preposicionadas y un KSA totalmente solidario - y otro MES para invadir Bagdad, que estaba básicamente indefensa. De hecho, EE. UU. no ha ganado una sola guerra desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial y nunca ha librado una guerra existencial en toda su historia. ¿REALMENTE crees que eres competente para enseñar a los rusos a pelear? * Al menos, la próxima vez que te prepares para dar lecciones de ruso, trata de recordar este hecho: durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, el ejército soviético liberó mil doscientas (1'200 !!!) ciudades de las fuerzas de ocupación nazis. En cuanto a las bajas civiles, Tokio, Hiroshima, Nagasaki, Dresden y 500.000 niños iraquíes muertos "vale la pena", eso es todo. Como lo es el bombardeo vicioso y genocida de la RPDC y Vietnam. *Entonces, recuérdame, ¿quién eres tú otra vez para darnos lecciones?*

Pero sí, los integracionistas atlánticos siguen ahí. *Si Putin decidiera ignorar la ley rusa y actuar como Stalin, podría despedir a todos esos integracionistas atlánticos que todos conocemos y amamos odiar (¡lo hago!), pero eso NO eliminaría su base de poder. Entonces, en cambio, lo que debe hacer es debilitar gradualmente (y legalmente !!!) su base de poder, que es * exactamente * lo que ha estado haciendo desde al menos 2014* (y, en realidad, incluso antes; es un lento , persona que actúa deliberadamente, y espera todo el tiempo que sea necesario antes de atacar).

*Lo que me lleva a mi último tema: las "sanciones del infierno" super-pooper*

De acuerdo, hay muy pocas dudas de que, al igual que las sanciones posteriores al MH-17, las sanciones actuales dañarán a Rusia y, más específicamente, a algunos sectores de la economía rusa. Sin embargo, al igual que las sanciones posteriores al MH-17 obligaron a Rusia a diversificarse FINALMENTE e invertir en sectores tan cruciales como la agricultura, las sanciones actuales simplemente OBLIGARÁN a Rusia a retirarse por completo de la mayor parte de la Zona A, especialmente en sus actividades políticas y económicas. En otras palabras

Al cometer un suicidio económico (¡que es lo que serán estas sanciones para Occidente!), los líderes del Imperio anglosionista FORZARON a los rusos a cortar muchos, digamos, "cordones umbilicales" que aún los unían a los intereses controlados por Occidente. *Incluso me atrevería a decir que los ignorantes imbéciles como “Trump” y “Biden” hicieron más para destruir las columnas 5 y 6 y para debilitar inmensamente a los integracionistas atlánticos que todos los esfuerzos del FSB o el (muy cojo y débil ) Esfuerzos rusos de contrapropaganda* .

Los abscesos tóxicos de la 5ª y 6ª columna finalmente han sido punzados. Sí, apesta y sí, se necesitará mucha "desinfección", no "solo" en Ucrania, sino también en Rusia.

Oh, lo sé, los líderes de Occidente no hicieron todo eso por algún tipo de amor por Rusia, *lo hicieron porque su propio interés de clase depende de duplicar una y otra y otra vez* . Agregue a esto toda la narrativa del "mejor ejército en la historia de la galaxia", y mucho "¡NOSOTROS le enseñaremos a los rusos una lección que nunca olvidarán!" (sí, estos dos idiotas, y Obama también, se ven a sí mismos mucho más aterradores y duros que la Europa unida bajo Napoleón o la Europa unida bajo Hitler, divertido, ¿no?).

Como Andrei Martyanov describió con mucha precisión en su último video , *el loco impulso de Occidente para "Cancelar Rusia" ha sido recibido alto y claro por el pueblo ruso, y ahora están en el modo de "guerra existencial por la supervivencia"* (bueno, al menos la mayoría de ellos, no menos del 70+ por ciento).

¿El resultado?






_Subtítulo en ruso: terminaremos esta guerra juntos escrito con una "Z" latina en lugar de una "З" rusa._

Creo que estas dos imágenes ilustran muy bien la dinámica actual: los Woke-drones pueden pensar que cuando muestran la unanimidad de un linchamiento están asustando a los rusos.

Hasta cierto punto, los propios rusos tienen demasiada culpa, aceptamos demasiadas cuentas de plástico a cambio de promesas vacías.

Pero no porque atesoráramos estas cuentas, sino *porque hasta 2021 simplemente no teníamos lo que necesitábamos para dejar de aceptar estas cuentas.*

El ultimátum de Putin de 2021 a todo el Occidente unido fue, de hecho, la última concesión que Rusia estaba dispuesta a hacer.

Como escribí muchas veces, la diferencia entre los rusos y Occidente es que Occidente no teme la guerra pero no está listo para pelear, mientras que los rusos SÍ temen mucho la guerra, pero también están *totalmente listos para pelear* . Hemos vivido en esta realidad durante 1000 años y sabemos que la guerra es siempre el mal supremo. Así que ahora, lejos de estar avergonzado o descontento por cómo el Kremlin hizo todo lo posible para evitar esa guerra (a lo que yo me oponía absolutamente, si era posible y si se le daba una opción alternativa, por supuesto), Occidente no le dio otra opción a Rusia.

Y, al hacerlo, activó el interruptor mental de “nos uniremos para ganar esta guerra” en la mente de la mayoría de los rusos.

*Se podría decir que Occidente finalmente se ha "cancelado a sí mismo" en la mente de la gran mayoría de los rusos.*

Creo que el Kremlin TODAVÍA preferiría una solución negociada, no solo para la guerra en Ucrania, sino incluso en la guerra semi-encubierta (o incluso no tan encubierta ) con la OTAN. Pero los recientes ataques a depósitos de municiones y mercenarios extranjeros en *el oeste* de Ucrania son una clara señal de que 1) Rusia no aceptará ninguna intervención externa y 2) que Rusia, si es necesario, atacará Polonia, Rumania o cualquier otro estado que se prostituya a sí mismo, y su pertenencia a la OTAN no supondrá diferencia alguna.

Chicos, una de las razones principales por las que Rusia eligió una estrategia de mano de obra baja es precisamente porque la mayor parte del ejército ruso está listo para cualquier tipo de guerra contra la OTAN y los EE. UU., incluso una nuclear si es necesario.

Sí, sí, en Occidente anuncian con cara seria que Rusia se está quedando sin balas para sus AK. Si ese tipo de tonterías hace que un fanático del despertar se sienta bien, por supuesto, ¡disfrútalo!

En Rusia, solo fortalece la determinación de cortar todos los lazos con Occidente, cuyo verdadero rostro todos los rusos FINALMENTE han vuelto a ver, por primera vez desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

*Conclusión: la “Gran Salida”*

Esta guerra, que aborrezco y culpo TOTALMENTE al Imperio de las Mentiras, tuvo al menos una consecuencia que acojo con todo mi corazón: esta guerra ha desencadenado una “Gran Salida del armario” masiva en la que no solo políticos, países, sociedades o celebridades han mostrado su verdadero rostro, ¡esto también se aplica a aquellos que pensé que eran mis amigos de confianza y respetados, miembros de la familia e incluso clérigos!

A veces estos rostros *verdaderos* resultaron ser feos e hipócritas, en otras ocasiones irradiaban bondad, compasión y amor por todos nuestros semejantes. Sí, algo de eso fue doloroso, incluso desgarrador. Pero algo de eso fue inesperado y profundamente conmovedor.

¡Yo personalmente acojo esta claridad con todo mi corazón!

Ahora sé la(s) respuesta(s) a esta pregunta crucial: ¿ *con quién estás, de qué lado estás realmente?*

Me apresuro a agregar que no soy Dubya, no necesito decirle al mundo "o estás con nosotros o con los terroristas". En realidad, *agradezco mucho cualquier posición neutral o indiferente* . Después de todo, ¿por qué un pescador chileno o el dueño de una cafetería en las Azores deberían preocuparse por eso?

Mi disgusto no es con aquellos a quienes no les importa o no saben, sino con aquellos que deberían saber mejor o, si no, deberían callarse y ocuparse de sus asuntos (especialmente si no tienen ni idea de la naturaleza). de este conflicto).



> [ *Barra lateral para cristianos ortodoxos dobles* dobles más buenos pensantes : Los cristianos ortodoxos, especialmente aquellos que luchan por defender verdaderamente la plenitud de la fe " _que el Señor dio, fue predicada por los Apóstoles y preservada por los Padres_ " deben darse cuenta de dos cosas simples: *los cristianos ortodoxos son los herederos únicos del Imperio Romano Oriental y nos corresponde a nosotros más que a nadie reconocer a los francos y cruzados de hoy en día para quién / qué son* . Ser neutral u “oponerse a la agresión” no es solo cobardía moral, es una negación de nuestro ethos y nuestra memoria colectiva. Cristo nos dijo “ _mi reino no es de este mundo_“Y tu determinación maníaca de permanecer en armonía con la corriente principal secular de nuestro mundo caído es realmente patética. *Si eso no es otra forma más de neosergianismo , ¡entonces no sé qué es! *]



Una vez más, como durante la mayor parte de mi vida, ahora veo de nuevo lo que siempre he visto: mis propios "buenos samaritanos" personales muy rara vez eran rusos u ortodoxos, y menos aún ortodoxos rusos. *Toda mi vida he visto MUCHO más amor fraternal, compasión y amabilidad de parte de ateos, judíos seculares y (¡no takfiri!) musulmanes que de mis supuestos “hermanos”* .

Sí, esto me duele profundamente y me avergüenza también. Pero esa es una verdad que no estoy dispuesta a olvidar ni a guardar silencio.

Finalmente, les debo a mis VERDADEROS hermanos/hermanas “buenos samaritanos” repetir esta verdad hasta mi último aliento o hasta que mis compañeros cristianos ortodoxos al menos *comiencen *a mostrar la probidad moral que mis hermanos y hermanas heterodoxos me muestran con tanta frecuencia.

Lo mismo ocurrirá con Rusia como país: esta guerra, por mala que sea, mostrará a todos los rusos quiénes son nuestros verdaderos hermanos, amigos y aliados, y quiénes no son más que los sirvientes del Imperio.

Esta podría ser una oportunidad fantástica para Rusia, pero ese es un tema que abordaré en una publicación futura.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## bigmaller (21 Mar 2022)

Felio dijo:


> Inventarse que la prioridad es Kiev para la próxima semana salir a decir que el ejército ruso no ha logrado su objetivo, como la mentira de la
> Blitzkrieg.



Creo que nadie aquí (ni en occidente) sabe cual es el objetivo final de rusia. 

No sabemos si quiere una ukrania (sin crimea) completamente federal, 

Si quiere partirla en dos y que la parte oriental entre en rusia, 

Si quiere solo que constitucionalmente sea un pais no alineado.. . . 

Yo era de los que creía que ( de no llegar a acuerdo) se iba a quedar con la costa y el este del Dniéper. Ya veremos.


----------



## vettonio (21 Mar 2022)

RT flash

Un Boeing 737 con 133 pasajeros, se estrella en el sur de China


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Burbujo II (21 Mar 2022)

*El trigo de EEUU sube 1,70%.*


----------



## vettonio (21 Mar 2022)

RT en inglés:

*Almirante estadounidense listo para "luchar y ganar" si la disuasión de China falla*
El comandante de la marina acusó a Beijing de llevar a cabo la "mayor acumulación militar desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial"



Seguimos para bingo.


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Al menos no es un video ukro falso del interior de la ciudad de Mariupol, donde no hay cobertura de telefono, ni internet y no creo que las tropas ucranianas utilicen los telefonos por satelite, para subir videos a la nube.


----------



## vettonio (21 Mar 2022)

RT en inglés:

*Subcomandante de la Flota del Mar Negro de Rusia muerto en Ucrania*
El oficial de alto rango murió en combate cerca de la ciudad suroriental de Mariupol, dijeron funcionarios rusos.


----------



## Irene Adler (21 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Dosieres de los líderes europedos listos para ser publicados si no obedecen al amo Yankee



Líderes podemos encontrar otros, peores que estos no van a ser… y cuando la gente empiece a pasar necesidades reales y se vuelva contra ellos van a echar de menos haber elegido dossier


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (21 Mar 2022)

BCE ha entrado en el chat


----------



## Zepequenhô (21 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> RT en inglés:
> 
> *Subcomandante de la Flota del Mar Negro de Rusia muerto en Ucrania*
> El oficial de alto rango murió en combate cerca de la ciudad suroriental de Mariupol, dijeron funcionarios rusos.
> ...




Este se ha muerto ya más veces según los medios ucranianos que el cantante de Extremoduro.


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Veremos si el número de tropas rusas es ese, pero ya tenemos un dato aproximativo de fuerzas que rodean Mariúpol lo que nos puede servir para ver el ejército que necesitan para tomar otras ciudades.
> 
> Fuente Ukra.
> 
> ...



Parece que están obsesionados con el "14.000".


----------



## Seronoser (21 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Esas minas no saldrán del Mar Negro, pero si existen, el problema es real y un peligro para la navegación, además de una excusa para que una embarcación de la OTAN tenga un "accidente ", y "vestirlo" como lo del acorazado Maine en La Habana.



Aunque pierdan 10 barcos, la Otan no va a entrar jamás en guerra contra Rusia.
Ya lo habrían hecho antes, de haber querido.


----------



## NS 4 (21 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Ufffff....
> 
> Que no pague a Occidente tiene un pase.
> 
> ...



Lee otra vez...esta vez entendiendolo...


----------



## Zappa (21 Mar 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Lee otra vez...esta vez entendiendolo...



Si, ya me corrigieron y me di cuenta del error.
Podría borrar el mensaje pero eso es de nenazas.
Me como el owned como está mandado.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (21 Mar 2022)

Otra mentira sistémica de.la propaganda rusa. En España, la UE, puedes opinar como quieras .....
Allí no, llamalo falta de valor, esclavismo, dictadura criminal....


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Bartleby (21 Mar 2022)

*La Tercera Ola* fue un experimento que llevó a cabo el profesor Ron Jones con los alumnos de un instituto de Palo Alto California. En el trataba de demostrar que las sociedades libres y abiertas no están libres del atractivo de ideas autoritarias. En definitiva, lo que el profesor Jones quería era demostrar que nuestra sociedad podría repetir, por imposible que a priori pareciese, lo que se vivió en la Alemania del nazismo. Ron Jones estaba convencido de que no estábamos salvados de repetir viejos errores si aquellos que dirigen el pensamiento de la sociedad así lo quisieran, el resultado del experimento superó con creces y, para mal, lo que el profesor Jones creía, hasta el punto que se acojonó tanto que suspendió el experimento.

Pues ahora vemos como es posible volver a los momentos más oscuros de la historia, hasta el punto que se han publicado encuestas en la que los ciudadanos apuestan abiertamente por medidas que inexorablemente nos llevarían a una Tercera Guerra Mundial.

Todo esto viene dado porque los medios de comunicación se han lanzado en bloque realizando una campaña para generar odio entre la población, y eso, históricamente, ya sabemos a donde lleva.


Para muestra pongo este ejemplo









La invasión de Ucrania provoca rechazo a la comunidad rusa: "Hemos recibido amenazas e insultos por teléfono"


Basta traspasar el umbral del pequeño restaurante Las noches de Moscú, en el madrileño barrio de Malasaña, para viajar al Este de Europa. Las inconfundibles...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Gotthard (21 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¿Polonia financió a UPA OUN? Te estás luciendo cada vez más.
> 
> UPA OUN fue illegal en Polonia. Es curioso que no mencionas que Lituania les financiaba a UPA OUN y que contaba con simpatía de Tomáš Masaryk, Presidente de Checoslovaquia. Tampoco mencionas que gobierno polacos pacificó a la región de "Małopolska" debido a la cotas del terrorismo UPA OUN en aquélla región. República Weimar les financiaba desde el principio.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



A mi lo que me sorprende es que siendo los polacos victimas de los ucranianos nacionalistas, con todos los asesinatos de polacos que hicieron de 1941 a 1943 en el occidente ucraniano, con el colofón de la masacre de Wolyn, los polacos esten ahora liderando el apoyo a la Ucrania nacionalista de los paises del pacto de Vysegrad. UPA OUN sigue existiendo tal cual en Ucrania y son los que realmente mandan entre bastidores, se han cambiado de nombres pero siguen siendo la misma basura nazi. Entiendo que Polonia envie armas a la parte mas debil para enquistar y prolongar el conflicto y debilitar a ambos contendientes, pero no me cabe en la cabeza un discurso pro-ucraniano en Varsovia como el que está habiendo. Creo que me estoy perdiendo algo.

Si lo que tenia que hacer Varsovia es aprovechar el rio revuelto y recuperar Lwow, que a mi entender culturalmente es como si a España nos quitan Toledo.


----------



## tomasjos (21 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> RT en inglés:
> 
> *Almirante estadounidense listo para "luchar y ganar" si la disuasión de China falla*
> El comandante de la marina acusó a Beijing de llevar a cabo la "mayor acumulación militar desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial"
> ...



Vaya, vaya, ¿de que me suena esa frase? Ah, s, ya me acuerdo. Es la misma frase que se aplicó a Rusia desde hace casi un año.

A ver si va a ser que quien está acumulando tropas es USA y los chinos están simplemente reaccionando, y se están preparando para hacer como que responden a una agresión cuando realmente la han provocado ellos.


----------



## Teuro (21 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Se acerca el caos.
> 
> Lo hemos conseguido mantener más o menos a raya el último mes, pero como esta guerra parece el cuento de nunca acabar / la historia interminable, me temo que nos vamos a tomar por saco.
> 
> A ver ahora qué cojones se inventan para bajar el precio...



Desde que el Brent lo mismo sube en un día un 12% que cae lo mismo ha provocado que desaparezca el interés por los bitcoins. ¿Ya no quedan bitconeros en el foro?


----------



## Funci-vago (21 Mar 2022)

Yo me parto la polla porque lo veo al tio derrapando por las calles de Grozny y no precisamente respetando cedas al paso ni pasos de cebra.


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Vaya, vaya, ¿de que me suena esa frase? Ah, s, ya me acuerdo. Es la misma frase que se aplicó a Rusia desde hace casi un año.
> 
> A ver si va a ser que quien está acumulando tropas es USA y los chinos están simplemente reaccionando, y se están preparando para hacer como que responden a una agresión cuando realmente la han provocado ellos.



Hay tres portaviones ahora mismo en la zona contra uno nada más en el Mediterráneo


----------



## Zappa (21 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Desde que el Brent lo mismo sube en un día un 12% que cae lo mismo ha provocado que desaparezca el interés por los bitcoins. ¿Ya no quedan bitconeros en el foro?



¿Si se va la luz valen algo los bitcoños?

Ya, ya. Pero es que estamos hablando de ENERGÍA. 
Con eso se alimenta el tendido eléctrico.

Cosas veredes, Sancho.


----------



## Gotthard (21 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> En Siria el tema de los autobuses verdes era muy recurrente. Tras cercar a las ratas, éstos mantenían sus últimas posiciones sin esperanzas pero rodeados de muchísimos civiles.
> 
> Ahí intervenían los negociadores Rusos y siempre se llegó a un acuerdo para evacuar ésos combatientes en los citados autobuses, desarmados y acompañados de sus familias. Todos eran conscientes que al llegar a territorio rata volverían a coger armas y de nuevo serían un problema en la Guerra.
> 
> ...



Lo que quiere Kiev es una buena masacre de civiles para su propaganda.

Para su desgracia el ejercito ruso avanza muy lentamente y no esta matando civiles como les gustaria a ellos y ademas los esta enviando a campos de refugiados en el sur de Rusia poniendolos temporalmente fuera de peligro... quieren ver si pueden poner al limite al mando ruso y que le entren prisas y asi el avance tenga mas _victimas colaterales_.

Para los nacionalistas ucranianos los civiles ucranianos rusofonos del este de Ucrania no son ni siquiera seres humanos, son material fungible.


----------



## willbeend (21 Mar 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> Como offtopic...
> 
> Un servicio medico que utiliza en su logo el vaculo de hermes (comercio) en vez del de esculapio (medicina) ya te dice a las claras que por la salud de las personas no miran mucho.
> 
> ...



Pense lo mismo cuando vi ese pantallazo.

Creo que segun la wiki, fue el ejercito de USA quien comenzo a utilizar el caduceo como simbolo medico.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (21 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> RT flash
> 
> Un Boeing 737 con 133 pasajeros, se estrella en el sur de China



737 y su piloto automático que se conecta el solo, y cuando hay turbulencias , hace descender el morro del avion casi en picado.

Es la mayor cagada de la aviación comercial, pero como es usana. No pasa nà. Circulen.





__





Aviso de redirección






www.google.com


----------



## Yomateix (21 Mar 2022)

Que fácil es ser una ministra, sabiendo que nadie te va a obligar a ir al frente por ser mujer y soltar que no va a haber ningún tipo de rendición en una ciudad que ellos mismos reconocen que no van a enviar tropas a proteger. Nada, que maten a todos los que hay en la ciudad y después a culpar a los Rusos por hacerlo cuando se les dió la oportunidad de rendirse. Que sentido tiene sacrificar a personas cuando no tienes alternativas de defender esa ciudad.....que fácil es enviar a los demás a morir cuando tu no vas a tener que empuñar un arma. Luego a salir en los medios a decir que lo que han hecho los Rusos es horrible ¿Y no es horrible hacer que tu propio pueblo muera en vano sabiendo que no vas a enviar tropas a defenderlos y que están condenador a morir si no les permites rendirse y los alientas a morir en vano? Pero si no les importa enviar a civiles a morir obligados.....

*Ucrania rechaza entregar Mariupol a Rusia pese al ultimátum del Kremlin*
Vence el plazo que las tropas de Putin habían dado al ejército de Kiev para ceder el control de la estratégica ciudad portuaria

La vice primera ministra de Ucrania, *Iryna Vereshchuk*, ha rechazado en la madrugada de este lunes el ultimátum de Rusia: “*No se puede hablar de rendición de ningún tipo, de dejar las armas. Ya hemos informado a los rusos*”


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Mar 2022)

_Al menos dos misiles Kalibr atacaron un campamento militar de mercenarios extranjeros en la zona de Rivne, al oeste de Ucrania, y supuestamente mataron a más de 100 mercenarios.

La gente pregunta si esto es nuevo. Sí, esto es de esta mañana, ¡nuevo! El jefe de la Administración Regional del Estado de Rivne, Vitaliy Koval, ya ha reconocido que hay víctimas, pero aún no ha dado más detalles (ojo, probablemente se callen la boca)._



No me suelo alegrar de la muerte ni de una mosca, pero en este caso siento como una especie de alivio, como cuando consigues desparasitar al perro fumigándo pulgas y garrapatas, o como cuando en el garaje descubres un nido de cucarachas y empleas el Raid no dejando ni una. Es exáctamente eso, la satisfacción de exterminar insectos dañinos, plagas de alimañas.


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> A mi lo que me sorprende es que siendo los polacos victimas de los ucranianos nacionalistas, con todos los asesinatos de polacos que hicieron de 1941 a 1943 en el occidente ucraniano, con el colofón de la masacre de Wolyn, los polacos esten ahora liderando el apoyo a la Ucrania nacionalista de los paises del pacto de Vysegrad. UPA OUN sigue existiendo tal cual en Ucrania y son los que realmente mandan entre bastidores, se han cambiado de nombres pero siguen siendo la misma basura nazi. Entiendo que Polonia envie armas a la parte mas debil para enquistar y prolongar el conflicto y debilitar a ambos contendientes, pero no me cabe en la cabeza un discurso pro-ucraniano en Varsovia como el que está habiendo. Creo que me estoy perdiendo algo.
> 
> Si lo que tenia que hacer Varsovia es aprovechar el rio revuelto y recuperar Lwow, que a mi entender culturalmente es como si a España nos quitan Toledo.
> 
> ...



No dudes que eso lo tienen en mente. Otra cosa es que puedan hacerlo o lo digan. Pero que lo piensan es seguro. El drama europeo está en el este, con esas fronteras de mierda hechas a golpe de guerras ayer por la tarde. Si juntas el mapa ideal de políticos polacos, ucranianos, alemanes, rumanos y húngaros te sale una guerra a varias bandas muy curiosa de ver por trozos de estepa o montañas varias.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (21 Mar 2022)

Daños en un suburbio de Mariupol


----------



## Fauna iberica (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Paco_Iglesias (21 Mar 2022)

Dividendo esta cifra en 4, 5 o 6 tal vez tengamos la cifra aproximada. Entre 3750-3000-2500 bajas en el ejército ruso desde el inicio de la invasión. Qué opináis?


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (21 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Hay tres portaviones ahora mismo en la zona contra uno nada más en el Mediterráneo



Estoy con el champán en la nevera para cuando los hipersonicos encuentren a sus verdaderos padres. 

snif, snif. Qué emotivo será


----------



## Peineto (21 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> RT en inglés:
> 
> *Almirante estadounidense listo para "luchar y ganar" si la disuasión de China falla*
> El comandante de la marina acusó a Beijing de llevar a cabo la "mayor acumulación militar desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial"
> ...



No se si te refieres a esto...


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (21 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> RT en inglés:
> 
> *Almirante estadounidense listo para "luchar y ganar" si la disuasión de China falla*
> El comandante de la marina acusó a Beijing de llevar a cabo la "mayor acumulación militar desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial"
> ...



Como el Tito, le regale unos Kinzhales a tío ,Xi, se van a cargar tus " matrioskas" de aviones en menos que canta un gallo.


----------



## arriondas (21 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> A mi lo que me sorprende es que siendo los polacos victimas de los ucranianos nacionalistas, con todos los asesinatos de polacos que hicieron de 1941 a 1943 en el occidente ucraniano, con el colofón de la masacre de Wolyn, los polacos esten ahora liderando el apoyo a la Ucrania nacionalista de los paises del pacto de Vysegrad. UPA OUN sigue existiendo tal cual en Ucrania y son los que realmente mandan entre bastidores, se han cambiado de nombres pero siguen siendo la misma basura nazi. Entiendo que Polonia envie armas a la parte mas debil para enquistar y prolongar el conflicto y debilitar a ambos contendientes, pero no me cabe en la cabeza un discurso pro-ucraniano en Varsovia como el que está habiendo. Creo que me estoy perdiendo algo.
> 
> Si lo que tenia que hacer Varsovia es aprovechar el rio revuelto y recuperar Lwow, que a mi entender culturalmente es como si a España nos quitan Toledo.
> 
> ...



La política, que crea extraños compañeros de cama. Imagino que en Polonia aún tienen en mente la idea del Intermarium, y que Ucrania vuelva a su esfera de influencia. Aunque tengan que entenderse y tratar con elementos de la sociedad ucraniana que odian a los _lyakhi _tanto como a los rusos.

Los Habsburgo mimaron mucho a los ucranianos de Galitzia, precisamente para tener un contrapeso frente a las élites polacas de los territorios adquiridos en los repartos del siglo XVIII una vez que la burocracia de Viena sustituye a la polaca en la región. Hitler copió al viejo imperio y aplicó la misma política. De aquellos polvos estos lodos.


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> A mi lo que me sorprende es que siendo los polacos victimas de los ucranianos nacionalistas, con todos los asesinatos de polacos que hicieron de 1941 a 1943 en el occidente ucraniano, con el colofón de la masacre de Wolyn, los polacos esten ahora liderando el apoyo a la Ucrania nacionalista de los paises del pacto de Vysegrad. UPA OUN sigue existiendo tal cual en Ucrania y son los que realmente mandan entre bastidores, se han cambiado de nombres pero siguen siendo la misma basura nazi. Entiendo que Polonia envie armas a la parte mas debil para enquistar y prolongar el conflicto y debilitar a ambos contendientes, pero no me cabe en la cabeza un discurso pro-ucraniano en Varsovia como el que está habiendo. Creo que me estoy perdiendo algo.
> 
> Si lo que tenia que hacer Varsovia es aprovechar el rio revuelto y recuperar Lwow, que a mi entender culturalmente es como si a España nos quitan Toledo.
> 
> ...



A mi no, la Restauración del estado polaco siempre tuvo aspecto reaccionario, Józef Piłsudski declaro que el nuevo estado polaco no debia circunscribirse al territorio del Gran Ducado de Varsovia napoleonico, debia ocupar territorios fuera de la Polonia etnica para así establecer un cordon sanitario frente al nuevo estado soviético. La victoria en el Vistula posibilitó la ocupación de territorios para nada polacos como parte de Bielorrussia y el estado títere ucraniano creado por los guillerminos, su apoyo a dicho estado era consustancial a su ideologia nacionalista reaccionaria y clerical, es lógico, despúes de todo, el nuevo estado polaco se habia creado en base a la antigua oligarquia terrateniente polaca, gracias a la fundamental ayuda francesa, nostálgica del sueño napoleónico.


----------



## willbeend (21 Mar 2022)

Sera casualidad, pero llevo ya un par de semanas encontrandome con medidas de "seguridad" improvisadas para supuestamente protegernos contra "probables" ataques informaticos por el conflicto ucraniano, que del mismo modo que las sanciones economicas, nos estan perjudicando mas a nosotros mismos que a los rusos...

Cualquier dia no podremos utilizar el dinero de nuestras cuentas, como prevencion a un ataque ruso....


----------



## Salamandra (21 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


>



Van a meter supuestas fuerzas de paz. Con suerte serán como los cargamentos de ayuda humanitaria.

¿Entonces que pasa?. 

Si los dejan les meten 3 ejércitos para cuando puedan demostrarlo sobre el terreno
2- Si no lo permiten es la escusa.

No sé soy pesimista. Pero la reunión del día 24 con "el presi" no es para ver que hacemos, es para decidir ya y si la decisión de verdad hubiese estado en manos de Europa creo que no hubiese sucedido nada de lo que ha pasado en los últimos tiempos.


----------



## John Nash (21 Mar 2022)

Ultimátum de los transportistas ‘leales’ al Gobierno: o aprueba subvenciones al gasóleo o también pararán


Las asociaciones mayoritarias darán libertad a sus empresas para respaldar la huelga si el Ejecutivo no anuncia este lunes ayudas directas para el sector como en Francia




elpais.com





*Las asociaciones mayoritarias darán libertad a sus empresas para respaldar la huelga si el Ejecutivo no anuncia este lunes ayudas directas para el sector como en Francia*


----------



## Pirro (21 Mar 2022)

Ya lo habían posteado embebido en un tweet, pero es pertinente poner la versión completa.


----------



## Pinovski (21 Mar 2022)

__





No se puede tapar el sol con un solo dedo: la televisión rusa se rinde ante la evidencia y comienza a hablar de las enormes pérdidas del ejército ruso







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (21 Mar 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> Da igual, los follaputin me han dicho que Rusia es súper rico y autosuficiente porque tienen muchas materias primas y una deuda muy baja, que Europa y EEUU solo tienen papelitos de colores o algo así



Vamos a comprobar quién aguanta más en tres meses.

La idea era crear con las sanciones a Rusia un descontento popular que hiciese caer a Putin y es posible que caigan algunos gobiernos en Europa Occidental antes.


----------



## Peineto (21 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> 737 y su piloto automático que se conecta el solo, y cuando hay turbulencias , hace descender el morro del avion casi en picado.
> 
> Es la mayor cagada de la aviación comercial, pero como es usana. No pasa nà. Circulen.
> 
> ...



Extraño accidente, sí y que me llamen malpensado.


----------



## Burbujo II (21 Mar 2022)

*Italia aprueba un impuesto del 10% sobre los beneficios extraordinarios de las eléctricas*


----------



## Seronoser (21 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Hay tres portaviones ahora mismo en la zona contra uno nada más en el Mediterráneo



Y de qué le vale un portaaviones a Usa contra Rusia?
De nada.

Los cacharros esos te valen para ir a Yemen y bombardear a aldeanos sin piedad.
Rusia le mete un pepinazo a cada barquito, y adiós la sexta flota americana en un abrir y cerrar de ojos.

Usa no se atreve ni a merodear la frontera ucraniana. No lo véis?
No notáis su miedo terrible? Esa demostración de fuerza de Rusia tiene agarrotados a TODOS.
Menos a los aldeanos americanos, que se piensan que la guerra es esa cosa donde muere gente a miles de kilometros de WASHINGTON.


----------



## Fairbanks (21 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Lo que quiere Kiev es una buena masacre de civiles para su propaganda.
> 
> Para su desgracia el ejercito ruso avanza muy lentamente y no esta matando civiles como les gustaria a ellos y ademas los esta enviando a campos de refugiados en el sur de Rusia poniendolos temporalmente fuera de peligro... quieren ver si pueden poner al limite al mando ruso y que le entren prisas y asi el avance tenga mas _victimas colaterales_.
> 
> Para los nacionalistas ucranianos los civiles ucranianos rusofonos del este de Ucrania no son ni siquiera seres humanos, son material fungible.




Recuerda mucho al procés catalán. 

Victimistas deseando un muerto y policía con la consigna clara de no actuar con contundencia.

Qué habría pasado si hubiese habido tres muertos el 1 de octubre? 

Tendría que renunciar Nadal a su nacionalidad para competir? expulsarían a los médicos españoles del Monte Sinaí? renegarían de Bardem y Pe en Hollywood por ser de origen español o les obligarían a firmar un manifiesto?


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Rafl Eg (21 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Otra mentira sistémica de.la propaganda rusa. En España, la UE, puedes opinar como quieras .....
> Allí no, llamalo falta de valor, esclavismo, dictadura criminal....



En la UE no puedes opinar como quieras, hay muchas cosas penalizadas


----------



## tomasjos (21 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 992690
> 
> 
> Dividendo esta cifra en 4, 5 o 6 tal vez tengamos la cifra aproximada. Entre 3750-3000-2500 bajas en el ejército ruso desde el inicio de la invasión. Qué opináis?



Con la relación 1 muerto por cada 5 heridos que comenta zhukov hablaríamos de 90000 bajas. Evidentemente eso no es posible. De hecho no encaja con los datos occidentales de que los rusos aún tienen el 90 por ciento de sus fuerzas en perfecto estado. 

Yo me creo los 15000 como bajas totales, entre muertos y heridos. Y es mucho ya, hablamos de casi cuatro brigadas completas en número de hombres


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Mar 2022)

Restricciones de gasolina en EEUU


----------



## willbeend (21 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Genadiy Druzenko, jefe del "Primer Hospital Móvil" ucraniano:
> *"En el pasado solía decir que cuando el soldado dejaba el arma, ya no era un soldado sino un paciente.
> Pero el tiempo ha cambiado. Todos los médicos recibieron una orden estricta de castrar a todos
> los hombres de los soldados enemigos"*



Que vicio que tienen esta panda de degenerados...


----------



## Cosmopolita (21 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> RT en inglés:
> 
> *Subcomandante de la Flota del Mar Negro de Rusia muerto en Ucrania*
> El oficial de alto rango murió en combate cerca de la ciudad suroriental de Mariupol, dijeron funcionarios rusos.
> ...



Altos mandos rusos están cayendo demasiado.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Con la relación 1 muerto por cada 5 heridos que comenta zhukov hablaríamos de 90000 bajas. Evidentemente eso no es posible. De hecho no encaja con los datos occidentales de que los rusos aún tienen el 90 por ciento de sus fuerzas en perfecto estado.
> 
> Yo me creo los 15000 como bajas totales, entre muertos y heridos. Y es mucho ya, hablamos de casi cuatro brigadas completas en número de hombres



Tendrán los rusos algo decente en evacuación médica y hospitales de campaña ? Porque sin eso un herido se transforma en muerto muy pronto.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (21 Mar 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Extraño accidente, sí y que me llamen malpensado.



Que no... que no..de extraño nada.. desde que comenzó a volar el 737-800 Max, tiene problemas con el software del piloto automático.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Mar 2022)

Aplicando tácticas aprendidas en Afganistán, que cosas…








Двадцать вертолетов на стратегический аэродром: летчики рассказали об операции под Гостомелем


Российские экипажи в ходе боя применяли тактику, отработанную еще в Афганистане.




tvzvezda.ru


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Cosmopolita (21 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> A mi lo que me sorprende es que siendo los polacos victimas de los ucranianos nacionalistas, con todos los asesinatos de polacos que hicieron de 1941 a 1943 en el occidente ucraniano, con el colofón de la masacre de Wolyn, los polacos esten ahora liderando el apoyo a la Ucrania nacionalista de los paises del pacto de Vysegrad. UPA OUN sigue existiendo tal cual en Ucrania y son los que realmente mandan entre bastidores, se han cambiado de nombres pero siguen siendo la misma basura nazi. Entiendo que Polonia envie armas a la parte mas debil para enquistar y prolongar el conflicto y debilitar a ambos contendientes, pero no me cabe en la cabeza un discurso pro-ucraniano en Varsovia como el que está habiendo. Creo que me estoy perdiendo algo.
> 
> Si lo que tenia que hacer Varsovia es aprovechar el rio revuelto y recuperar Lwow, que a mi entender culturalmente es como si a España nos quitan Toledo.
> 
> ...



Trataré de explicarlo pero vamos, veo que aquí tampoco veo que se pide aquí mi opinión sobre asuntos relacionados con Polonia, desde el punto de vista de Polonia, a través de intereses de Polonia y con perspectiva histórica y cultural que tiene Polonia.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tomasjos (21 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Y de qué le vale un portaaviones a Usa contra Rusia?
> De nada.
> 
> Los cacharros esos te valen para ir a Yemen y bombardear a aldeanos sin piedad.
> ...



No quiere decir eso, Frangelico dice que ahora mismo los usanos están acumulando muchas fuerzas en la zona. Tienen 10 portaaviones operativos - el Ford todavía no esta- , y tres están en la zona de China. Teniendo en cuenta la doctrina de que por cada buque en zona de operaciones tienes que tener uno en tránsito o entrenamiento y uno en puerto en mantenimiento, eso implica que USA ha colocado el máximo disponible en la zona


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Mar 2022)

A los chinos tambien los están tratando con chuleria y con mala educación, a un embajador nada menos. Los chinos toman nota de todo esto, estos yanquis todavía no saben con quien se juegan las lentejas.


----------



## willbeend (21 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Hay que acabar con ese estado nazi, ha llegado ya demasiado lejos, Rusia tiene que ir con todo y rápido , van a tener que usar métodos más cruentos, con esa basura ucronazi es imposible negociar nada.



Que va, si eso es precisamente lo que buscan, que por un show de TV, el bando contrario cometa calamidades inhumanas.


----------



## la mano negra (21 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Que le han llevado el juguete ukro hasta el chabolo de Kadyrov



Juguetitos para los chechenos. Disfrutan como enanos con estos cacharros tan chulos , con sus ruedones tan grandes y aspecto tan macizo.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (21 Mar 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Que va, si eso es precisamente lo que buscan, que por un show de TV, el bando contrario cometa calamidades inhumanas.



Pues a mi vaporizarlos con Buratinos no me paece un calamidad inhumana, es solo devolver a los demonios al infierno.


----------



## OvEr0n (21 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Vete a perdonarle la vida a la concha de tu madre, "muchacho".



Pancho detected


----------



## arriondas (21 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> En la UE no puedes opinar como quieras, hay muchas cosas penalizadas



Se supone que los ciudadanos de la UE tenemos libertad de expresión. Pero, ¿para expresar qué?

En este foro hubo el caso de un forero que ha tenido que vérselas con la justicia por meterse con cierto colectivo... Así que decir tan alegremente que puedes opinar como quieras... Falso, totalmente falso.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (21 Mar 2022)

Genial análisis


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Mar 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa…
El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha establecido la entrega de equipo militar, municiones y armas por mar, el primer BDK ruso "Orsk" de la Flota del Mar Negro llegó al puerto de Berdyansk.
La primera información de que la descarga de un gran barco de desembarco comenzó en el puerto de Berdyansk, que está bajo el control de las tropas rusas, apareció en la web. Entonces se supo que BDK "Orsk" llegó al puerto con una carga de equipo militar. Cabe señalar que este es el primer buque de desembarco ruso que entra en el puerto, pero no el último.


https://topwar.ru/193776-rossijskij-bdk-orsk-s-voennym-gruzom-vpervye-voshel-v-port-berdjanska.html


----------



## Seronoser (21 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> No quiere decir eso, Frangelico dice que ahora mismo los usanos están acumulando muchas fuerzas en la zona. Tienen 10 portaaviones operativos - el Ford todavía no esta- , y tres están en la zona de China. Teniendo en cuenta la doctrina de que por cada buque en zona de operaciones tienes que tener uno en tránsito o entrenamiento y uno en puerto en mantenimiento, eso implica que USA ha colocado el máximo disponible en la zona



Estar en la zona es estar a 3.000 km de la guerra??


----------



## tomasjos (21 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Ultimátum de los transportistas ‘leales’ al Gobierno: o aprueba subvenciones al gasóleo o también pararán
> 
> 
> Las asociaciones mayoritarias darán libertad a sus empresas para respaldar la huelga si el Ejecutivo no anuncia este lunes ayudas directas para el sector como en Francia
> ...



Esto me recuerda a Sun Tzu, cuando explica cómo un general tenía que presionar a un enemigo para que fuera justo en la dirección en la que quería.
Entre lo de Argelia, la guerra de ucrania, el gas y el transporte Sánchez está provocando una situación de interés para la seguridad nacional que justifique la aplicación de la Ley Habilitante - llama en España Ley de Seguridad Nacional- que será aprobada por el PP de Feijoo y el aplauso de la plebe convenientemente vacunada y antirrusa, y a continuación un gobierno de Unidad Nacional implementará la dictadura.


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Mar 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Ya... si pagan los culpables yo que me alegro, el problema es cuando lo pagan los inocentes y en los desmadres al final acaban pagando inocentes. Si tienen que pagar pues asi sera, pero que no sea por lo que haya dicho un cerdo por la TV.



Para hacer una tortilla, hay que romper los huevos. Los Bastardos nunca tienen estos escrúpulos de damisela, lo apuntan todo al rubro de "daños colaterales" y santas pascuas.


----------



## angek (21 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Altos mandos rusos están cayendo demasiado.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



No descartar balaseo por subordinados.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (21 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 992690
> 
> 
> Dividendo esta cifra en 4, 5 o 6 tal vez tengamos la cifra aproximada. Entre 3750-3000-2500 bajas en el ejército ruso desde el inicio de la invasión. Qué opináis?



Posiblemente los datos reales sean tres o cuatro veces menos, *3.500 militares rusos muertos, 12.000 militares heridos, 300 prisioneros y desaparecidos...*

PD- Unas bajas ridiculas para los avances tan espectaculares que han hecho, Good Job Vladimir !!!.


----------



## tomasjos (21 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Estar en la zona es estar a 3.000 km de la guerra??



No he entendido eso de lo que ha dicho Frangelico. Le he entendido " en la zona"


----------



## Zhukov (21 Mar 2022)

Muy buen resumen de la guerra: cómo el ataque preventivo ruso deshizo los planes ucranianos y cuál es la situación ahora









Владислав Шурыгин. Ход спецоперации на Украине - DISCRED.RU


Итак, за спиной три недели войны и сегодня можно уже уверенно сделать целый ряд выводов. О начале войны Имеющийся сегодня в распоряжении нашего командовани




www.discred.ru


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (21 Mar 2022)

Personal de control objetivo del ataque con armas de alta precisión en el centro de entrenamiento del 132º batallón de reconocimiento de las tropas de asalto aerotransportado de Ucrania en la región de Zhytomyr


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Mar 2022)

_¿La última ayuda armamentística de #Estados Unidos traerá estabilidad y seguridad a #Ucrania o causará más víctimas civiles? ¿Qué necesitan más los civiles en Ucrania, comida y sacos de dormir o ametralladoras y cartuchos de mortero? No sería difícil para alguien en su sano juicio tomar la decisión correcta.

_


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (21 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Desde que el Brent lo mismo sube en un día un 12% que cae lo mismo ha provocado que desaparezca el interés por los bitcoins. ¿Ya no quedan bitconeros en el foro?



Ahorita estoy minando pitróleo en la computadora wey


----------



## Gotthard (21 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Al menos dos misiles Kalibr atacaron un campamento militar de mercenarios extranjeros en la zona de Rivne, al oeste de Ucrania, y supuestamente mataron a más de 100 mercenarios.
> 
> La gente pregunta si esto es nuevo. Sí, esto es de esta mañana, ¡nuevo! El jefe de la Administración Regional del Estado de Rivne, Vitaliy Koval, ya ha reconocido que hay víctimas, pero aún no ha dado más detalles (ojo, probablemente se callen la boca)._
> 
> ...



Si realmente son mercenarios, no hay nada de que entristecerse, ellos mismos han firmado su voluntad de hacerlo. Que descansen en paz y tengan un entierro digno.


----------



## INE (21 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Hay que acabar con ese estado nazi, ha llegado ya demasiado lejos, Rusia tiene que ir con todo y rápido , van a tener que usar métodos más cruentos, con esa basura ucronazi es imposible negociar nada.



Están al nivel de ISIS y basura similar. Son irrecuperables.


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

Np hay en ninguna parte cifras creíbles de bajas ? Yo veo solo propaganda , a ver si un día conocemos algo medianamente creíble


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (21 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Muy buen resumen de la guerra: cómo el ataque preventivo ruso deshizo los planes ucranianos y cuál es la situación ahora
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias Zhukov por todos tus aportes.


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Mar 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Si, pero no hay que ponerse a clavarle alfileres a la gallina, o dejara de poner huevos.



¿Tienes 10 años o eres una tia?


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Mar 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> No se si te refieres a esto...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 992693
> Ver archivo adjunto 992693



Esa podria ser la madre y el padre, al mismo tiempo, de muchos foreros progresistas... 

PD- A todo esto en Krivoy Rog, que esta cerca de ser cercada por los libertadores de la federacion, ciudad natal del presidente Zelensky, todos saben que es muy, muy afrutado y promiscuo, tuvo muchos novios y escandalos, buen politico y mejor persona.


----------



## Gotthard (21 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 992690
> 
> 
> Dividendo esta cifra en 4, 5 o 6 tal vez tengamos la cifra aproximada. Entre 3750-3000-2500 bajas en el ejército ruso desde el inicio de la invasión. Qué opináis?



El ejercito ruso reconoce 560 muertos, por tanto la cifra real estara entre el triple que reconocen los rusos y 1/3 de los que publican los ucranianos. 
Mas o menos tu previsión, contando heridos y bajas de otra naturaleza.


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Mar 2022)

Agentes, "activistas", a sueldo de "filántropos".........

Pero luego vienen hablando de "oligarcas" rusos, cuando aquí tenemos una oligocracia como cinco catedrales.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## otroyomismo (21 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Los héroes de Gostomel en pintura
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 992628




el asunto de Gostomel no acabo en fiasco para los ruskis?

Algo de info del "asunto"?


----------



## willbeend (21 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Tienes 10 años o eres una tia?



Pues pa ti la perra gorda pelele


----------



## Impresionante (21 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Personal de control objetivo del ataque con armas de alta precisión en el centro de entrenamiento del 132º batallón de reconocimiento de las tropas de asalto aerotransportado de Ucrania en la región de Zhytomyr






Las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia atacaron en las primeras horas de este lunes una instalación militar en el polígono militar Nóvaya Liubomirka, en la provincia ucraniana de Rovno, ha anunciado el portavoz del Ejército ruso, Ígor Konashénkov.

De acuerdo al vocero, la instalación en cuestión era "un centro de entrenamiento de mercenarios extranjeros y formaciones nacionalistas ucranianas". Como resultado del bombardeo, en el que se emplearon misiles de crucero, murieron "más de 80 mercenarios y nacionalistas", aseveró.

Asimismo, Konashénkov afirmó que durante la noche la aviación rusa destruyó un total de 44 objetos militares ucranianos. Entre ellos está el almacén de munición de una brigada mecanizada de Ucrania cerca del pueblo Selets, también en la provincia de Rovno.

Se registraron combates en el área del pueblo Novomijáilovka, al sur de Donetsk, donde fueron destruidos hasta 50 soldados y varios pertrechos militares ucranianos; en el pueblo de Verjnetorétskoe, al norte de Donetsk; y en el pueblo de Nikoláyevka, en las afueras de Kiev, donde se rindieron 61 efectivos ucranianos.









Militares rusos atacan con misiles de crucero un "centro de entrenamiento de mercenarios extranjeros y nacionalistas ucranianos"


Según la Defensa rusa, en el ataque murieron "más de 80 mercenarios y nacionalistas".




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Albion (21 Mar 2022)

No sé si se habrá puesto ya en el hilo pero estos documentales sobre el ejército rojo están muy bien
La historia del Ejército Rojo: Tus programas favoritos de TVE, en RTVE Play


----------



## Gotthard (21 Mar 2022)

Fairbanks dijo:


> Recuerda mucho al procés catalán.
> 
> Victimistas deseando un muerto y policía con la consigna clara de no actuar con contundencia.
> 
> ...



Es que todos los nacionalismos son la misma basura y usan exactamente el mismo discurso y métodos. De hecho el nacionalismo ucraniano, vasco y catalan como los conocemos tienen similares fechas de nacimiento dentro de las corrientes del romanticismo de mediados del siglo XIX e identicos mecanismos propagandisticos que no existian antes de eso (de hecho ucrania siempre ha sido un toponimo, no un pais). Pillas un libro de Sevchenko y es Prat de la Riba, pero en poesia.


----------



## Seronoser (21 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Tendrán los rusos algo decente en evacuación médica y hospitales de campaña ? Porque sin eso un herido se transforma en muerto muy pronto.



No, mueren todos. Vaya un par de comentarios absurdos que has soltado hoy por aquí  
En tu cabeza, era espectacular.


----------



## Trajanillo (21 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 992690
> 
> 
> Dividendo esta cifra en 4, 5 o 6 tal vez tengamos la cifra aproximada. Entre 3750-3000-2500 bajas en el ejército ruso desde el inicio de la invasión. Qué opináis?



Joder, a este ritmo los ucranianos se plantan en Moscú en 1 semana.

Esta va a ser la primera guerra que se gana en twitter pero se pierde en la vida real.


----------



## Argentium (21 Mar 2022)

*El primer ministro holandés dice que la UE depende del petróleo y gas ruso, no se puede cortar de un día para otro.*
11:02 || 21/03/2022


----------



## Seronoser (21 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Np hay en ninguna parte cifras creíbles de bajas ? Yo veo solo propaganda , a ver si un día conocemos algo medianamente creíble



Los equidistantes sois la peor calaña en cualquier conflicto.


----------



## otroyomismo (21 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> no es comico es propaganda inventada por *el "periodista" en realidad agente britanico Robert Conquest,* que incluso puso fotos de otros lugares, mas o menos como hacen hoy los Mass Mierda
> 
> de hecho lo que agravo el problema fue el terrorismo de los nazis ucranianos de la UPA OUN financiados por ALemania, Polonia y UK (recordemos que en enero de 1933 los nazis llegaron al poder),
> esta gentuza que se dedicaban a incendiar graneros con las reservas de grano, establos con los animales de tiro, envenenar pozos y demas mierdas
> ...



Interesante. Sobre esto se puede leer algo mas (lo de que fuera agente britanico y no peiodista?

Supongo que esas "supuestas manipulaciones" vendran en su obra "El Gran Terror". La tengo por ahi pendiente en alguna estanteria.


----------



## Trajanillo (21 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Como el Tito, le regale unos Kinzhales a tío ,Xi, se van a cargar tus " matrioskas" de aviones en menos que canta un gallo.



Si eso pasará, con que hundiera un portaviones y su grupo de combate, se replegaban a sus bases en 0 coma...


----------



## Impresionante (21 Mar 2022)

Lo de Chernobil está bien, más que nada porque hay mucho bocachanclas 24/7


----------



## Gotthard (21 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> A los chinos tambien los están tratando con chuleria y con mala educación, a un embajador nada menos. Los chinos toman nota de todo esto, estos yanquis todavía no saben con quien se juegan las lentejas.



Un error que se pagara. No desairas a un embajador de Beijing en vano. Los chinos son famosos por su memoria politica y conocen la historia al dedillo y lo usan. Muestra de ello es como han puesto sobre la mesa lo de la embajada de Belgrado de hace casi 30 años. Y sus sentencias son tremendas. Sus diplomaticos han heredado la gravedad y solemnidad de la su ¿extinta? Casa Imperial.

China todavia no tiene el suficiente poder para echarle un pulso a USA, pero no le queda mucho para que le sea posible, estan totalmente en ello. Necesita reforzar su arsenal nuclear y expandir la dotacion material de su ejercito, que no es precisamente pobre, pero dista de tener el nivel de la norteamericana, especialmente a nivel naval de corto alcance para poder dominar su propia franja de mar.

Los chinos son casi 7000 años de civilización en registro arqueologico, de ellos mas de 5500 años verificables en fuentes escritas y perviviendo de forma ininterrumpida y aculturando a toda otra civilizacion que se les acerca (los mongoles, los manchues y todos los que los derrotaron acabaron siendo chinos). En occidente no terminamos de entender la cosa tan enorme y diferente que es China. Cuando nosotros todavia ibamos con pieles de lobo cazando cabras ellos ya tenian palacios y vestian con sedas.



Aqui la entrevista, es bastante interesante por como la mamporrera le intenta acorralar al estilo Ana Pastor (echarse para adelante, tonillo de madre enfadada tratando que su hijo confiese, miradas inquisitivas) que el chino es que ni se inmuta y no le interrumpe 23 veces, hay el triple de intentos pero el chino en su tono solemne se le impone limpiamente con un minimo cambio de tono. El chino solo concede cuando ha terminado de transmitir el mensaje que quiere.


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Usa no se atreve ni a merodear la frontera ucraniana. No lo véis?
> No notáis su miedo terrible?



Yo pienso que los dirigentes usanos, no solo no tienen miedo, *estan buscando activamente la guerra, *van a lanzar a los europeos a una IIIGM, piensan que sera una guerra de menos a mas y que solo se combatira en europa.  

PD- Si la guerra es de mas a menos, no hay de que preocuparse, el planeta petara globalmente, solidaria que es la madre tierra.


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Si realmente son mercenarios, no hay nada de que entristecerse, ellos mismos han firmado su voluntad de hacerlo. Que descansen en paz y tengan un entierro digno.



No estoy de acuerdo, esos tipos són el brazo de la muerte y la miseria personificado. Llevan la guerra allá donde les indican sus pagadores, són el instrumento del Demonio. Ellos fueron Gladio y luego BlackWater, los asesinos infiltrados, los que hacen el trabajo sucio y lo llevan haciendo décadas en todo el mundo, agentes de CIA o Mi6, da igual. Los "instructores" y los "observadores" en zonas de conflicto, los que entrenan guerrillas y grupos terroristas, los que dan cobertura sobre el terreno en cualquier lugar donde tengan intereses sus jefes. Són ellos, es su trabajo ahora ir a Ucrania, estarán casi todos allí, es sano para la humanidad que mueran.
No hay "voluntarios" en esos sitios, hay agentes profesionales y espero que los maten a todos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Posiblemente los datos reales sean tres o cuatro veces menos, *3.500 militares rusos muertos, 12.000 militares heridos, 300 prisioneros y desaparecidos...*
> 
> PD- Unas bajas ridiculas para los avances tan espectaculares que han hecho, Good Job Vladimir !!!.



Más o menos los muertos por coronavirus en España en los últimos 10 días. no?


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Mar 2022)

¿ Los videojuegos tienen algún tipo de argumento de introducción, de la causa por la que hay que ir a matar y huir o sólo consiste en eso?

Se nota el sesgo en este hilo


----------



## tomasjos (21 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El primer ministro holandés dice que la UE depende del petróleo y gas ruso, no se puede cortar de un día para otro.*
> 11:02 || 21/03/2022



Sentido comun


----------



## _LoKy_ (21 Mar 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> el asunto de Gostomel no acabo en fiasco para los ruskis?
> 
> Algo de info del "asunto"?



Sí y no,
Para aquellos que dicen que fracasó puesto que no se tomó Kiev (eran 300 hombres) pues sí, es cierto. Trataron de avanzar...
Para aquellos que vieron como 300 hombres consiguieron tomar y defender un aeródromo a las espaldas de Kiev contra todo lo que se les pudo lanzar, pues son héroes.

Son distintas formas de verlo, aquí el nivel de propaganda es paranoico.


----------



## tomasjos (21 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Los equidistantes sois la peor calaña en cualquier conflicto.



No es un tema de equidistancia sino de objetividad. Independientemente de las filias y fobias de cada uno la realidad de los datos es lo importante.


----------



## Zhukov (21 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Posiblemente los datos reales sean tres o cuatro veces menos, *3.500 militares rusos muertos, 12.000 militares heridos y 300 prisioneros y desaparecidos...*
> 
> PD- Unas bajas ridiculas para los avances tan expectaculares que han hecho, Good Job Vladimir !!!.



Bajas ucranianas a mil por día, y nos quedamos cortos. Ya son 20.000

Las bajas rusas empezaron siendo 1 a 3 con respecto a las ucranianas los primeros días de ruptura, con la trituración de las bolsas las ucranianas se disparan y el ratio es mucho más favorable. La muestra de los informes de la milicia de Donetsk indica 3.000 bajas para seis brigadas ucranianas con una proporción de muertos a heridos muy elevada, casi 1 a 1 lo que indica que el enemigo cuando resiste no se rinde, y no se da cuartel.

Los ucranianos están así mismo perdiendo muchos muertos y heridos por los bombardeos aéreos, con misiles y artillería.

Bajas rusas y de Donbass deben estar en torno a los 5.000 , unos mil quinientos muertos y tres mil heridos. En el peor de los casos. Puede que los heridos sean más porque la evacuación de heridos y la asistencia sanitaria son mucho mejores. También tengo en cuenta al estimar los muertos que los combates urbanos son duros y que la mayoría de las bajas rusas las provoca la artillería y lanzacohetes, que los ukros tienen mucha y pegan duro.

Las bajas, con ser tristes, son muy reducidas, el problema es que las fuerzas rusas están en inferioridad numérica global y los asedios de Kharkov, Kiev y el asalto a Mariupol consumen muchas tropas y las bajas sufridas y las rotaciones de descanso hacen que no haya reservas. En el resto de los frentes las tropas rusas están tan extendidas que es una guerra de compañías y batallones. Los rusos todavía no tienen fuerzas para una ruptura así que avanzan poco a poco, un puñado de soldados toma un pueblo hoy, otro mañana, donde el enemigo es igual de débil.

También pienso que esto es deliberado, no se concentran fuerzas en un punto para minimizar las bajas por la artillería ucraniana. Toda la defensa ucraniana se basa en los bombardeos. Su infantería y blindados sólo resiste donde tiene fortificaciones o en áreas urbanas donde puede usar a los civiles como escudo.

La artillería ucraniana no puede estar en todas partes ni disparar contra todos los puntos. Así pierden un pueblo tras otro porque sin artillería los grupos de defensores no pueden resistir. Sus blindados son destruidos y sólo les queda resistir en puntos fuertes hasta que los machacan o son cercados.


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Es que todos los nacionalismos son la misma basura y usan exactamente el mismo discurso y métodos. De hecho el nacionalismo ucraniano, vasco y catalan como los conocemos tienen similares fechas de nacimiento dentro de las corrientes del romanticismo de mediados del siglo XIX e identicos mecanismos propagandisticos que no existian antes de eso (de hecho ucrania siempre ha sido un toponimo, no un pais). Pillas un libro de Sevchenko y es Prat de la Riba, pero en poesia.



Es un país con menos edad que la mayoría de los millenials. Esto muchos no lo saben, claro, en la TV te venden que es una nación ancestral con una democracia ejemplar y, si poca gente sabría situarla en el mapa hace un año, personas que no te contesten una gilipollez si les preguntas por Galitzia puede que no haya ni en las cátedras universitarias.


----------



## Pinovski (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## otroyomismo (21 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¿Polonia financió a UPA OUN? Te estás luciendo cada vez más.
> 
> UPA OUN fue illegal en Polonia. Es curioso que no mencionas que Lituania les financiaba a UPA OUN y que contaba con simpatía de Tomáš Masaryk, Presidente de Checoslovaquia. Tampoco mencionas que gobierno polacos pacificó a la región de "Małopolska" debido a la cotas del terrorismo UPA OUN en aquélla región. República Weimar les financiaba desde el principio.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Me imagino que blibiografia en castellano de estas cosas poca, poca, no?

salvo de Weimar, por supuesto.


----------



## Bartleby (21 Mar 2022)

*China, a la OTAN tras su petición de condena a la invasión rusa: "Nunca olvidaremos" el bombardeo en Yugoslavia *

Y es que, para los desmemoriados, en 1999, la OTAN bombardeo la embajada China en Belgrado matando a unos cuantos trabajadores y diplomáticos.

Cosas que pasan, ya son rencorosos estos chinos









La noche que Estados Unidos bombardeó una embajada china - BBC News Mundo


¿Un mapa defectuoso? Poco después de que las bombas cayeran sobre la embajada, la CIA aseguró que había sido un accidente. China nunca se lo creyó. Se cumplen 20 años del trágico incidente, que aún sigue generando controversia... y diferentes teorías.




www.bbc.com













China, a la OTAN tras su petición de condena a la invasión rusa: "Nunca olvidaremos" el bombardeo en Yugoslavia


"Como remanente de la Guerra Fría, la OTAN continúa expandiendo su alcance geográfico y rango de operaciones. ¿Qué tipo de papel ha desempeñado en la paz y la estabilidad mundiales?", cuestiona la Misión china ante la UE.




www.publico.es


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Mar 2022)

Otro vídeo del poco a poco…

El Ministerio de Defensa mostró un vídeo de la destrucción del centro de entrenamiento del batallón de reconocimiento de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. "Como resultado de un preciso ataque con misiles, el personal del batallón, los instructores extranjeros y los mercenarios fueron destruidos. La infraestructura militar y el equipo militar del centro también se han desactivado", dijo el departamento.
(Tass)


----------



## Roedr (21 Mar 2022)

Esto es divertido. Sólo les falta echarle gasolina gratis al tanque.


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> No quiere decir eso, Frangelico dice que ahora mismo los usanos están acumulando muchas fuerzas en la zona. Tienen 10 portaaviones operativos - el Ford todavía no esta- , y tres están en la zona de China. Teniendo en cuenta la doctrina de que por cada buque en zona de operaciones tienes que tener uno en tránsito o entrenamiento y uno en puerto en mantenimiento, eso implica que USA ha colocado el máximo disponible en la zona



Es incluso más, porque portaviones ahora mismo en operacion hay seis aunque sean diez los alistados , ya que siempre los hay en mantenimiento, recarga de suministros , etc. Y tres estan en el arco de Okinawa a los estrechos malayos.


----------



## Pinovski (21 Mar 2022)

Ante la escasez de material Rusia ya empieza a usar simple material anti disturbios


----------



## alcorconita (21 Mar 2022)

¿Habéis visto el vídeo del accidente del avión chino? Habrá que estar pendiente de las reacciones de las autoridades chinas.


----------



## Roedr (21 Mar 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> ¿Habéis visto el vídeo del accidente del avión chino? Habrá que estar pendiente de las reacciones de las autoridades chinas.



Sólo espero que no haya un Nlaw de por medio.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Mar 2022)

Bueno, también es verdad que llegó refuerzos en forma de apoyo aéreo, destrozando a los ucranianos. Lo cual no quita su parte de mérito.


----------



## Evangelion (21 Mar 2022)

Te veo "nervioste" ¿ ya está la policía báltica preguntando por ti?


----------



## Albion (21 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Yo pienso que los dirigentes usanos, no solo no tienen miedo, *estan buscando activamente la guerra, *van a lanzar a los europeos a una IIIGM, piensan que sera una guerra de menos a mas y que solo se combatira en europa.
> 
> PD- Si la guerra es de mas a menos, no hay de que preocuparse, el planeta petara globalmente, solidaria que es la madre tierra.



Dicen que todas las guerras se parecen. Salvando las distancias esta me recuerda mucho a la Segunda Guerra Púnica. Muy resumido, Cartago y Roma pactaron que sus respectivas zonas de influencia tendrían como límite el río Ebro (aunque esto algunos historiadores lo ponen en duda pero bueno...). Cartago se estaba recuperando tras la primera guerra y los Bárcidas habían construido o estaban en proceso de hacerlo en Iberia. Los romanos, temerosos de ese potencial amenaa, decidieron que iban a poner bajo su protección Sagunto (que no está precisamente al lado del Ebro) y prohibieron a los cartagineses atacarla. Los cartagineses hicieron caso omiso y la tomaron. Los romanos arrastraron a todos sus aliados itálicos (que eran un poco como la otan actual) a una guerra que ellos pensaban que iba a desarrollarse lejos de Italia, en la Península Ibérica. Pero ningún plan resiste al contacto con el enemigo y Aníbal sorprendiendo a todos llevó la guerra a Italia. Estados Unidos piensa que este conflicto se quedará en Europa o Asia pero eso fiarse demasiado en la incapacidad del enemigo para tomar sus propias decisiones.


----------



## tomac (21 Mar 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> ¿Habéis visto el vídeo del accidente del avión chino? Habrá que estar pendiente de las reacciones de las autoridades chinas.



Hay video?


----------



## Don Pascual (21 Mar 2022)

El famoso ucraniano miembro de Azov, Artyom Bonov, se fue de Ucrania a Polonia. Se hizo famoso por amenazar a los combatientes rusos chechenos y afirmaba jugar al fútbol con sus cabezas. Ha huido de Ucrania y ahora está en Polonia.




A ver si alguno de los solidarios con Ucrania, se anima y acoge al angelito en su casa.


----------



## alcorconita (21 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> Ante la escasez de material Rusia ya empieza a usar simple material anti disturbios




Es normal que lleven material antidisturbios. Ten en cuenta que en Rusia quienes se ocupan del orden público son los paracaidistas. Los que manejan las porras, vamos.


----------



## Pinovski (21 Mar 2022)

Ante la escasez de material Rusia ya empieza a usar simple material anti disturbios


----------



## Pinovski (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dylan Leary (21 Mar 2022)

The European Union is going to strengthen sanctions against Russia.

This time they plan to ban the import of energy and close ports for Russian ships.

This was announced by Slovenian Foreign Minister Ange Logar.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Lo de Chernobil está bien, más que nada porque hay mucho bocachanclas 24/7



20 de Marzo
"..........

las fuerzas rusas tomaron el control de la central nuclear de Chernobyl el 24 de febrero, pero su personal ucraniano continuó gestionando las operaciones diarias en el sitio, donde se encuentran las instalaciones de gestión de desechos radiactivos. Antes de la rotación de hoy, el mismo turno de trabajo había estado en el sitio desde el día antes de que las fuerzas rusas ingresaran al área.

“Es un acontecimiento positivo, aunque retrasado desde hace mucho tiempo, que parte del personal de la central nuclear de Chernobyl haya rotado y regresado con sus familias. Merecen todo nuestro respeto y admiración por haber trabajado en estas circunstancias tan difíciles”, dijo el Director General Grossi. “Estuvieron allí demasiado tiempo. Espero sinceramente que el personal restante de este turno también pueda rotar pronto”.

La situación desafiante e incierta en la central nuclear de Chernobyl ha subrayado la importancia de una iniciativa del OIEA destinada a garantizar la seguridad de las instalaciones nucleares de Ucrania, dijo el Director General. Dijo que continuaba las consultas con miras a acordar un marco para la prestación de asistencia del OIEA. “Con este marco establecido, la Agencia podría brindar asistencia técnica efectiva para la operación segura de estas instalaciones”, dijo.

En el sur de Ucrania, las dos unidades operativas de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya han aumentado gradualmente su producción de energía a dos tercios de su capacidad máxima de alrededor de 1000 megavatios eléctricos (MWe) cada una después de la reparación la semana pasada de dos líneas eléctricas, una externa y otra interna. sitio, dijo el regulador.

La central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya ahora tiene tres líneas eléctricas externas de alto voltaje (750 kV) disponibles, incluida una en espera. El regulador reiteró que los sistemas de seguridad de la central nuclear estaban en pleno funcionamiento en el sitio, que está controlado por las fuerzas rusas desde el 4 de marzo."





__





Update 27 – IAEA Director General Statement on Situation in Ukraine | IAEA







www.iaea.org


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ucros cagandose en la convención de Ginebra...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 992348
> 
> ...



¿No será primo de este?


----------



## alcorconita (21 Mar 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Hay video?




En forocoches lo acabo de ver. Una caída en picado como jamás se ha visto en la historia de la aviación.

Falta por confirmar si es real.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _¿La última ayuda armamentística de #Estados Unidos traerá estabilidad y seguridad a #Ucrania o causará más víctimas civiles? ¿Qué necesitan más los civiles en Ucrania, comida y sacos de dormir o ametralladoras y cartuchos de mortero? No sería difícil para alguien en su sano juicio tomar la decisión correcta.
> 
> _



Esta guerra tan destructiva no tiene el menor sentido.

Someter a la población a sangre y fuego es completamente absurdo y nunca funciona.

Ahí está Irak , Siria , Afganistán y tantos otros países...
Y a los que les tienen echado el ojo y no se atreven como Venezuela, Cuba, Irán...

Lo fácil habría sido cambiar al títere como hicieron con Rajoy en España.

O en el peor de los casos atentar contra Zelensky como hicieron con el presidente Carrero blanco de España.

En cualquier caso que no hubieran usado la epidemia del coronavirus o que no la estén usando ahora en vez de gastar tantos misiles , demuestra que tanto lo uno como lo otro son una farsa criminal , dentro del mismo plan estratégico de extender la guerra como hicieron con el coronavirus.


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Mar 2022)

_El famoso e-celeb ucraniano Artyom Bonov, miembro de Azov, ha abandonado Ucrania y se ha ido a Polonia. Se hizo conocido por amenazar a los combatientes rusos de Chechenia y afirmó que jugaría al fútbol con sus cabezas. Ha huido de Ucrania y ahora se encuentra en Polonia.

_

A mí que me perdonen los rusos, pero yo no estoy viendo nazis, estoy viendo enfermos mentales, esta gente no está en sus cabales. Zelensky el primero, pero estos del Azov tienen de nazi lo que yo de chino, estos són una pandilla de tarados. Ni saben de nazis, ni saben de nada. @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos


----------



## LIRDISM (21 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Muy buen resumen de la guerra: cómo el ataque preventivo ruso deshizo los planes ucranianos y cuál es la situación ahora
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puede darse el caso que Severodonetsk y Mariupol caigan pronto y los dos son la clave de la desbandada Ucraniana. En el círculo de Severodonetsk es donde veo, que los rusos están avanzando más deprisa y se cae eso, cambia totalmente el curso de la guerra, empezará a formarse una bolsa en el frente este.


----------



## Rafl Eg (21 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 992690
> 
> 
> Dividendo esta cifra en 4, 5 o 6 tal vez tengamos la cifra aproximada. Entre 3750-3000-2500 bajas en el ejército ruso desde el inicio de la invasión. Qué opináis?



Creo que la cifra que más se acercaría a la realidad sería hacer la media entre lo que dicen los usanos (no el gobierno ucraniano) y lo que dice el ministerio de defensa ruso. Y saldría unos 3700 soldados rusos muertos como máximo (150 por día), y como mínimo réstale un tercio.


----------



## Pinovski (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (21 Mar 2022)

Controlando la narrativa, objetivo: que sólo haya una


----------



## Albion (21 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _El famoso e-celeb ucraniano Artyom Bonov, miembro de Azov, ha abandonado Ucrania y se ha ido a Polonia. Se hizo conocido por amenazar a los combatientes rusos de Chechenia y afirmó que jugaría al fútbol con sus cabezas. Ha huido de Ucrania y ahora se encuentra en Polonia.
> 
> _
> 
> A mí que me perdonen los rusos, pero yo no estoy viendo nazis, estoy viendo enfermos mentales, esta gente no está en sus cabales. Zelensky el primero, pero estos del Azov tienen de nazi lo que yo de chino, estos són una pandilla de tarados. Ni saben de nazis, ni saben de nada. @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos



Escoria humana, definición gráfica.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Mar 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> Es normal que lleven material antidisturbios. Ten en cuenta que en Rusia quienes se ocupan del orden público son los paracaidistas. Los que manejan las porras, vamos.



Eso es como decir que las hostias te llueven del cielo.


----------



## Pinovski (21 Mar 2022)

se confirma lo que se decía que era propaganda


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



¿Te has dado cuenta de que los "expertos" en tuiter tienen que recurrir a mensajes cada vez más largos para explicar la "derrota rusa"?.


----------



## Pinovski (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## vettonio (21 Mar 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> En forocoches lo acabo de ver. Una caída en picado como jamás se ha visto en la historia de la aviación.
> 
> Falta por confirmar si es real.



Creía que exagerabas.
Nunca había visto nada igual.


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Mar 2022)

Excelente aporte.


----------



## Pinovski (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Paco_Iglesias (21 Mar 2022)

Ucrania rechaza el ultimátum de Rusia para rendir Mariupol esta mañana y lo califica de "delirio"

La toma de esta ciudad estratégica puede significar la apertura de un corredor hacia las regiones separatistas. La viceprimera ministra de Ucrania, Irina Vereshchuk, ha dicho que no ha lugar a la rendición de Mariupol


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## cuasi-pepito (21 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _El famoso e-celeb ucraniano Artyom Bonov, miembro de Azov, ha abandonado Ucrania y se ha ido a Polonia. Se hizo conocido por amenazar a los combatientes rusos de Chechenia y afirmó que jugaría al fútbol con sus cabezas. Ha huido de Ucrania y ahora se encuentra en Polonia.
> 
> _
> 
> A mí que me perdonen los rusos, pero yo no estoy viendo nazis, estoy viendo enfermos mentales, esta gente no está en sus cabales. Zelensky el primero, pero estos del Azov tienen de nazi lo que yo de chino, estos són una pandilla de tarados. Ni saben de nazis, ni saben de nada. @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos



Lo venimos diciendo,, no son nacionalsocialistas ni fascistas, por mucho emblema que lleven. Es un producto ideológico creado por la factoría Pentágono, al igual que el ISIS y ha creado personas muy extrañas que están siendo arengadas por progres globalistas que los utilizan inmisericordemente.


----------



## Marchamaliano (21 Mar 2022)

150.000 dólares que vale un Javelin de los gusanos. A ver que ritmo de gasto pueden mantener con eso. Las mafias ucras van a hacer buen negocio con ellos.


----------



## Erwin (21 Mar 2022)

Disculpad si se ha posteado, pero este youtuber ruso, pone bastantes mapas de la situación de los frentes. Desconozco sus fuentes, pero merece ser visto y tenido en cuenta.


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Don Pascual (21 Mar 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Lo venimos diciendo,, no son nacionalsocialistas ni fascistas, por mucho emblema que lleven. Es un producto ideológico creado por la factoría Pentágono, al igual que el ISIS y ha creado personas muy extrañas que están siendo arengadas por progres globalistas que los utilizan inmisericordemente.



Son tontos útiles, correcto, pero de ahí a decir que no son nazis (aunque utilizados, obviamente) o que los del ISIS no son islamistas, pues oiga... Stephen Bandera, y los voluntarios SS existieron antes de la OTAN, al igual que Mahoma, vamos que estaban antes.


----------



## bigmaller (21 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Que no... que no..de extraño nada.. desde que comenzó a volar el 737-800 Max, tiene problemas con el software del piloto automático.



No es el max. Lo que no se es hasta que punto es comun el soft o si la han cagado en alguna actualizacion  

He visto un video donde el avion cae en picado. Eso me da que es soft


----------



## pemebe (21 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> En la UE no puedes opinar como quieras, hay muchas cosas penalizadas



En España por ejemplo:









¿Qué son delitos de odio según el Código Penal?


El artículo 510 del Código Penal establece los motivos, acciones o conductas que constituyen un delito de odio




www.elperiodico.com





Fomentar, promover o incitar directa o indirectamente odio, hostilidad, discriminación o violencia contra un grupo, una parte del mismo o contra una persona determinada por motivos racistas, antisemitas u otros referentes a la ideología, religión o creencias, situación familiar, la pertenencia de sus miembros a una etnia, raza o nación, su origen nacional, su sexo, orientación o identidad sexual, por razones de género, enfermedad o discapacidad.
Producir, elaborar, poseer con la finalidad de distribuir, facilitan a terceras personas el acceso, distribuir, difundir o vender escritos o cualquier otra clase de material o soportes que por su contenido sean idóneos para provocar la conducta de odio o discriminación.
Negar, trivializar gravemente o enaltecer los delitos de genocidio, de lesa humanidad o contra las personas y bienes protegidos en caso de conflicto armado, o enaltecer a sus autores por los mismos motivos de odio o discriminación.
Los delitos de odio se castigan con la pena básica *de 1 a 4 años de prisión* y de 6 a 12 meses de multa. 

Por ejemplo decir que los inmigrantes cometen más delitos que los nativos (aunque sea verdad) puede ser considerado incitar indirectamente hostilidad contra los inmigrantes y penado.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Mar 2022)

Erwin dijo:


> Disculpad si se ha posteado, pero este youtuber ruso, pone bastantes mapas de la situación de los frentes. Desconozco sus fuentes, pero merece ser visto y tenido en cuenta.



De ahí hago los resúmenes diarios


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Esa podria ser la madre y el padre, al mismo tiempo, de muchos foreros progresistas...
> 
> PD- A todo esto en Krivoy Rog, que esta cerca de ser cercada por los libertadores de la federacion, ciudad natal del presidente Zelensky, todos saben que es muy, muy afrutado y promiscuo, tuvo muchos novios y escandalos, buen politico y mejor persona.



Una persona que frecuenta saunas gayers, deberia ser politico ???, a quien representa ???, a un padre de familia tradicional ???, vosotros le votariais ???. @FuturoEuropeo @Penitenciagite!! @Gainer @Feriri88 @eL PERRO


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> Controlando la narrativa, objetivo: que sólo haya una



Te he hecho una pregunta y ni siquiera me contestas, aparte solo pones propaganda, eres claramente un troll.

Adios...


----------



## Pinovski (21 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Te he hecho una pregunta y ni siquiera me contestas, aparte solo pones propaganda, eres claramente un troll.
> 
> Adios...



¿Cual?


----------



## otroyomismo (21 Mar 2022)

OT: Guerra de Kosovo

La pelicula esta bastante bien









"The Balkan Line": La otra cara de la moneda de la Guerra de los Balcanes


The Balkan Line es una superproducción rusa con apoyo económico de Serbia (de hecho las lenguas mayoritarias del filme son las dos) del género de acción.




cinemagavia.es


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

FOLLA OTANS
RECORDAD SIEMPRE QUE TUTI TRUMPO
Y TITO PUTIN VERSIO 6.0

OS PUEDEN LIQUIDAR DESDE EL ESPACIO SIN SALIR DE CASA 
Early morning...
More crazy 

Just Lisa
 


  ​


DARKMAGA
DARK TRUMP MEMES


----------



## Abu-Yunis (21 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>


----------



## crocodile (21 Mar 2022)

Más sanciones a Rusia de los esclavos europedos de USA .
Corte de gas ruso en 3,2,1...


❗The EU plans to strengthen sanctions by closing ports for Russian ships and a ban on energy imports, the Slovenian Foreign Minister said before the EU Council meeting


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## Dylan Leary (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## eltonelero (21 Mar 2022)

El drama de las ucras de twitter, sofa y cafecito mientras sus congeneres masculinos están en trincheras..


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (21 Mar 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> OT: Guerra de Kosovo
> 
> La pelicula esta bastante bien
> 
> ...



La peli no está nada mal, a mí me gustó mucho como película de acción sobre el conflicto de Kosovo desde un punto de vista ruso-serbio, pero hay algunas fantasmadas y americanadas a la rusa al estilo de la reciente "Stalingrado".




Spoiler



En plan, por ejemplo, el ruso que se sacrifica innecesariamente con el camión en llamas embistiendo contra las baterías improvisadas de morteros de los albanokosovares a lo final de Independence day en el ataque al aeropuerto de Pristina o el abuso de la cámara lenta en algunas escenas de acción, por lo demás la ambientación es de 10


----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Mar 2022)

Zaporiya zona de alto riesgo químico:

En la región de Zaporozhye, se ha fortalecido la protección de las instalaciones donde los volúmenes de productos químicos son bastante grandes. El SBU se unió al control.

Así lo informó el centro de prensa de la Administración Estatal Regional de Zaporozhye.

“En aquellas instalaciones donde el proceso de producción no lo permite y los volúmenes de químicos son lo suficientemente grandes, la SBU se ha adscrito a los servicios especializados de las empresas para fortalecer el control”, dice el informe.

El centro de prensa también recordó las acciones a tomar en caso de ocurrencia repentina de un peligro químico:

evitar el pánico. Colocarse el equipo de protección respiratoria personal (vendaje de gasa de algodón y el equipo de protección cutánea más sencillo (capa, capa de goma, botas de goma).

Abandone el área de contaminación química lo antes posible.

si el equipo de protección personal no está disponible y es imposible abandonar el área del accidente, ¡permanezca en el interior y séllelo de inmediato y de manera segura! Reduzca la posibilidad de penetración de HXR - productos químicos peligrosos (vapores, aerosoles) en las instalaciones: cierre herméticamente las ventanas y puertas, chimeneas, escotillas de ventilación, huecos en los marcos de ventanas y puertas, séllelos, apague las fuentes de gas y suministro eléctrico y extinguir el fuego en las estufas.

Espere las comunicaciones de emergencia de las autoridades.



sepa que el efecto dañino de un NCR particular en una persona depende de su concentración en el aire y de su duración, por lo que si no es posible salir de la zona de peligro, no entre en pánico y continúe tomando medidas de seguridad.

recopile rápidamente los documentos necesarios, objetos de valor, medicamentos, alimentos, un suministro de agua potable y otras cosas necesarias en una maleta sellada y prepárese para la evacuación.

advertir a los vecinos sobre el inicio de la evacuación. Ayudar a niños, discapacitados y ancianos. Deben ser evacuados primero.

al salir de las instalaciones (apartamento, casa), apague las fuentes de suministro de electricidad, agua y gas, tome cosas preparadas, póngase equipo de protección.

Salga de la zona de contaminación química en la dirección perpendicular a la dirección del viento y desvíe los túneles, barrancos, huecos: en las tierras bajas puede haber una alta concentración de NCR.

si se sospecha NCR, evite cualquier actividad física, beba muchos líquidos (té, leche, jugo, agua) y comuníquese con un centro médico.

después de abandonar el área de la infección, quítese la ropa exterior, lávese bien los ojos, la nariz y la boca, tome una ducha si es posible.

al llegar a un nuevo lugar de residencia, solicite a las autoridades del gobierno local y al gobierno autónomo local las direcciones de las organizaciones responsables de brindar asistencia a la población afectada.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

Zttps://t.me/QWO17/23036








Q World rder


Your Central Hub For Comms.	-Decodes	-Connecting Dots	-All things Q	-Today’s News	-Preparedness Tips	-Skywatch




t.me









​


----------



## Alvin Red (21 Mar 2022)

*Unos apuntes económicos*

Cuando se imponen sanciones sobre un bien se ha de tener en cuenta una variable importante en economía, la elasticidad del bien.

¿Qué significa que un bien es elástico? Pues que puede ser sustituido por otro bien, así, por ejemplo, si aumentan los precios de cerdo, tomaremos más pollo. Sigue una curva de oferta y demanda clásica a mayor precio menos consumo.

¿Qué pasa con los bienes que son poco elásticos? Pues que a mayor precio, aunque el consuno disminuya lo hace en mucha menor proporción que el aumento de precios. Para un bien, otro ejemplo, elástico tenemos que si los precios aumentan un 10%, su consumo baja un 20%, un bien "clasico" con ese aumento su consumo bajaría un 10% y un bien rígido - lo contrario de elástico - su consumo solo bajaría un 5%.

Las sanciones impuestas a Rusia, aparte de las financieras, son sobre bienes muy elásticos que poco daño les hacen, pero han incluido sanciones sobre bienes rígidos para nosotros en un ataque que parece masoquista, incluyendo el gas, el petróleo, etc. Esas sanciones a medio plazo son extremadamente perjudiciales para el que las impone, son bienes rígidos, cuya sustitución es muy difícil a corto y medio plazo, que una vez se acaben los stocks no tendrán sustituto posible.

Rusia exporta bienes rígidos e importa bienes elásticos en su mayoría, donde o hay sustitutos o pueden ser eliminados, Occidente no puede perder una fuente de bienes rígidos, sin sustitutos posibles.

Pensé que Europa se daría cuenta más rápido de lo que ha tardado, pero no, se ha disparado al pie y ahora empiezan los problemas serios; huelga de transportistas, cierres de fabricas por el costo energético, falta de metales para ciertos productos, etc., significando un aumento de gastos que inician una escalada continua y un colapso económico si no se soluciona pronto. ¿Veremos si se dan cuenta?






Elasticidad (economía) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Mar 2022)

PRO UKR SOURCE 

_El mando de la JFO solicitó una retirada a gran escala de Donetsk para no verse rodeado.
"Como dijo nuestra fuente en el OP, el comando en Donbass solicitó permiso para retirarse de las posiciones en las áreas de Kurakhovo, Dachnoye y Avdiivka. 
Las tropas rusas ya han alcanzado la retaguardia del grupo ucraniano en la zona. Y su completa destrucción, según el mando de la JFO, es cuestión de varios días. La retirada de las tropas puede salvar la situación y permitirle seguir llevando a cabo batallas defensivas en la zona de Dzerzhinsk y Kramatorsk. Por el momento, cualquier repliegue cuenta con la oposición de Zelensky, que cree que cualquier cesión de posiciones será utilizada por los medios de comunicación rusos en la guerra informativa contra Ucrania. Después de todo, tal repliegue significa que Donetsk quedará completamente desbloqueado, y nosotros abandonaremos las estructuras defensivas._



Todo con pinzas.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (21 Mar 2022)

Me hace gracia porque los pro rusos cuando les explotas su pompa de jabon de propaganda de Russia Today y Sputnik en la que viven, se enfadan cual niño y te ponen en el ignore. Digo yo, si van a escuchar noticias desfavorables, no seria mas facil que crearan otro rollo foroproruso.com? es que no entiendo muy bien eso de meter en el ignore a todos hasta que solo quedan pro rusos...  pero bueno, eso cada uno. Imagino que tampoco ven la imagen infantil que dejan tras de si. Algun forero en otro tema de hecho es bueno, pero en este pierde los papeles, y da pena verlo la verdad.


----------



## Cosmopolita (21 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Muy buen resumen de la guerra: cómo el ataque preventivo ruso deshizo los planes ucranianos y cuál es la situación ahora
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"спецоперации"

@Zhukov ni operación especial ni nada: es una guerra.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gotthard (21 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo, esos tipos són el brazo de la muerte y la miseria personificado. Llevan la guerra allá donde les indican sus pagadores, són el instrumento del Demonio. Ellos fueron Gladio y luego BlackWater, los asesinos infiltrados, los que hacen el trabajo sucio y lo llevan haciendo décadas en todo el mundo, agentes de CIA o Mi6, da igual. Los "instructores" y los "observadores" en zonas de conflicto, los que entrenan guerrillas y grupos terroristas, los que dan cobertura sobre el terreno en cualquier lugar donde tengan intereses sus jefes. Són ellos, es su trabajo ahora ir a Ucrania, estarán casi todos allí, es sano para la humanidad que mueran.
> No hay "voluntarios" en esos sitios, hay agentes profesionales y espero que los maten a todos.



El mercenariado siempre se ha condenado como un factor de induccion a la guerra, pero yo insisto que sin entristecerme por ellos en lo mas minimo, y sabiendo que el mundo es un sitio mejor sin ellos, o incluso, por que no alegrandome de su muerte, creo que hay unos minimos de dignidad humana que es el respeto a los muertos y si lo tiramos a la basura vamos camino al infierno en la tierra.


----------



## Dylan Leary (21 Mar 2022)

A Russian-backed separatist leader in eastern Ukraine said it would* take more than a week to take control of the besieged Ukrainian port city of Mariupol*, the Russian news agency Interfax reports.

“I am not so optimistic that two or three days or even a week will close the issue. Unfortunately, no, the city is big,” said Denis Pushilin, head of the self-proclaimed Donetsk People’s Republic.

------------------------------------------------

*Strike on residential buildings in the outskirts of Odessa*

*Authorities in Odesa have accused Russian forces of carrying out a strike on residential buildings *in the outskirts of the Ukrainian city early on Monday, the first such attack on the Black Sea port.

Reuters reports:
_The city council said there were no casualties although the strike caused a fire. “These are residential buildings where peaceful people live,” mayor Gennadiy Trukhanov was quoted as saying. Russia denies targeting civilians._


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Mar 2022)

Happy Mask Salesman dijo:


> Me hace gracia porque los pro rusos cuando les explotas su pompa de jabon de propaganda de Russia Today y Sputnik en la que viven, se enfadan cual niño y te ponen en el ignore. Digo yo, si van a escuchar noticias desfavorables, no seria mas facil que crearan otro rollo foroproruso.com? es que no entiendo muy bien eso de meter en el ignore a todos hasta que solo quedan pro rusos...  pero bueno, eso cada uno. Imagino que tampoco ven la imagen infantil que dejan tras de si. Algun forero en otro tema de hecho es bueno, pero en este pierde los papeles, y da pena verlo la verdad.



Pues ya ves, al ignorar por multinick premium..y flodear…


----------



## Zhukov (21 Mar 2022)

Parte de guerra de hoy que cubre la noche de ayer y la mañana, si hay más información por la noche otra entrega









Parte de guerra 21/03/2022 – 12:00 horas – informes y análisis varios


AYER Mapa de las operaciones militares y la situación en los frentes en la tarde del 20 de marzo No trates de encontrar cambios en las fronteras de los frentes, hoy no están en nuestro mapa. Pero…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## Dylan Leary (21 Mar 2022)

*Lithuania’s foreign minister says the EU “cannot get tired” of imposing sanctions* against Russia, or helping Ukraine.

The BBC reports:

_Gabrielius Landsbergis warned against a “feeling in the room that we would like to sit down and take a breath”._

_He was speaking to reporters in Brussels as he arrived for a meeting of EU foreign and defence ministers. Specifically on sanctions he said it was “unavoidable” startint to talkabout the energy sector._

_“And we definitely can talk about oil. Because it is the biggest revenue to Russian budget and also it’s quite easily replaceable,” he said._

_Lithuania, which borders Poland, Latvia, Belarus and the Russian Kaliningrad Oblast, has been among the most hard-line and vocal nations when it comes to sanctions against Russia._




The Czech prime minister, Petr Fiala, has said that the Russian president, Vladimir Putin, is committing “war crimes” in *Ukraine*, and called for tougher sanctions to stop him.


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> El mercenariado siempre se ha condenado como un factor de induccion a la guerra, pero yo insisto que sin entristecerme por ellos en lo mas minimo, y sabiendo que el mundo es un sitio mejor sin ellos, o incluso, por que no alegrandome de su muerte, creo que hay unos minimos de dignidad humana que es el respeto a los muertos y si lo tiramos a la basura vamos camino al infierno en la tierra.



Cierto, no podemos bajar a ciertos niveles, es lo que nos debe diferenciar.

Tiene usted razón.


----------



## Bartleby (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Cosmopolita (21 Mar 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Me imagino que blibiografia en castellano de estas cosas poca, poca, no?
> 
> salvo de Weimar, por supuesto.



Nada la verdad. Yo tengo todo en polaco con fuentes en ruso y ucraniano.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (21 Mar 2022)

Happy Mask Salesman dijo:


> Me hace gracia porque los pro rusos cuando les explotas su pompa de jabon de propaganda de Russia Today y Sputnik en la que viven, se enfadan cual niño y te ponen en el ignore. Digo yo, si van a escuchar noticias desfava  orables, no seria mas facil que crearan otro rollo foroproruso.com? es que no entiendo muy bien eso de meter en el ignore a todos hasta que solo quedan pro rusos...  pero bueno, eso cada uno. Imagino que tampoco ven la imagen infantil que dejan tras de si. Algun forero en otro tema de hecho es bueno, pero en este pierde los papeles, y da pena verlo la verdad.



Te entiendo, yo ya estoy acostumbrado, pero piensa que salvo excepciones notables, tampoco te vas a perder mucho.

Zhukov en este hilo lo dan como supuesto experto.









Analicemos amistosamente la camaleónica evolución de los comentarios de los pro rusos desde Diciembre hasta ahora


Diciembre: Jajaja, que dice ese viejo choto de Biden de una invasión, ya están los occidentales histéricos con su típico "que vienen los rusos" Kiev es la Covadonga de Rusia y jamás atacaría a una nación hermana. Enero: Se trata de ejercicios militares, Rusia está amenazada y se encuentra en...




www.burbuja.info





En este hilo se dedican a recopilar sus cagadas y falsas predicciones. Para darte una orientacion del nivel que te puedes encontrar.


----------



## Gotthard (21 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Trataré de explicarlo pero vamos, veo que aquí tampoco veo que se pide aquí mi opinión sobre asuntos relacionados con Polonia, desde el punto de vista de Polonia, a través de intereses de Polonia y con perspectiva histórica y cultural que tiene Polonia.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Me encantaria saberlo, realmente. Cada semana trabajo con polacos, y me gustaria conocer sobre esa sensibilidad. Como politica y trabajo no deben mezclarse no sale el tema por Webex, pero para primeros de abril hemos hecho una quedada en Colonia y me gustaria conocer mas o menos por si surgiera con las copas el debate politico en la cena (que seria digno de ver, porque va a haber dos rusos tambien).


----------



## otroyomismo (21 Mar 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> ¿Habéis visto el vídeo del accidente del avión chino? Habrá que estar pendiente de las reacciones de las autoridades chinas.



donde?


----------



## Octubrista (21 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> 150.000 dólares que vale un Javelin de los gusanos. A ver que ritmo de gasto pueden mantener con eso. Las mafias ucras van a hacer buen negocio con ellos.



No los regalan, el armamento se lo apuntan a deuda a los ucranianos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

* Lillian Terwilliger * @twiggy4065  
5 seconds ago 


 

 Putin already won. Only the details are being worked out and we entered the looting stage a few days ago, as every single corrupt Ukrainian government official is enacting their exit strategy with any money/jewelry/gold etc. that they can get their hands on.
  








Lillian Terwilliger


Putin already won. Only the details are being worked out and we entered the looting stage a few days ago, as every single corrupt Ukrainian government official is enacting their ex




anonup.com


----------



## uberales (21 Mar 2022)

Por cierto, en la repubblica.it el otro día sacaron un vídeo de cuando putin suelta el discurso. Resulta que cuando cambiaron las imágenes era justo cuando pitaban a putin. Podéis buscarlo en la web que os he dicho.


----------



## Magick (21 Mar 2022)

Informó que el subcomandante del 1er Batallón de Asignación Operacional del "Azov" ucraniano, el teniente mayor Denis Alexandrovich Dunikov (Fantasma), murió en Mariupol como resultado de un ataque aéreo ruso.


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

PUTIN EXPLICANDO LOS HOMBRES DE NEGRO ( JESUITADA )

​


"I have already spoken to three U.S. presidents. They come and go, but politics stay the same at all times. Do you know why? Because of the powerful bureaucracy.
When a person is elected, they may have some ideas. Then people with briefcases arrive, well dressed, wearing dark suits, just like mine, except for the red tie, since they wear black or dark blue ones. These people start explaining how things are done. And instantly, everything changes. This is what happens with every administration."​


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Unos apuntes económicos*
> 
> Cuando se imponen sanciones sobre un bien se ha de tener en cuenta una variable importante en economía, la elasticidad del bien.
> 
> ...



Sí, aquí se ha cometido un grueso error de apreciación
Pensaron que basta con anunciar que vas a cambiar de proveedor, lo que hace una Alemania como pollo sin cabeza, y todo se arregla
Luego si hacen cuentas verán que lleva años construir regasificadoras, un supuesto gasoducto desde Quatar, nuevos desde Italia o España.. El tiro en el pie sin tener colchón de ningún tipo ha sido ridículo.


----------



## Cosmopolita (21 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> 150.000 dólares que vale un Javelin de los gusanos. A ver que ritmo de gasto pueden mantener con eso. Las mafias ucras van a hacer buen negocio con ellos.



NLAW vale muchísimo menos pero Ucrania tiene muchos ATMG propios, de calidad y en mayor cantidad que la ayuda ofrecida por el occidente.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

[

kaliber daga trump misil crucero hipersonico ucrania​


----------



## uberales (21 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Esperemos que su familia se comporte como la de Anguita y no como la de Couso. Son ellos quienes han aceptado ir allí.


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> No los regalan, el armamento se lo apuntan a deuda a los ucranianos.



Pues con los Javelin circulando libremente que se preparen los políticos en Europa porque un coche blindado es mantequilla para ellos. Por fin quizá vamos a tener atentados que afecten a todos , a poco que eso salga al mercado.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (21 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> No los regalan, el armamento se lo apuntan a deuda a los ucranianos.



Si quieren cobrar esa deuda, Ucrania deberia ganar la guerra o al menos no dejar de existir como nacion soberana, mala inversion otanica !!!.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (21 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _El famoso e-celeb ucraniano Artyom Bonov, miembro de Azov, ha abandonado Ucrania y se ha ido a Polonia. Se hizo conocido por amenazar a los combatientes rusos de Chechenia y afirmó que jugaría al fútbol con sus cabezas. Ha huido de Ucrania y ahora se encuentra en Polonia.
> 
> _
> 
> A mí que me perdonen los rusos, pero yo no estoy viendo nazis, estoy viendo enfermos mentales, esta gente no está en sus cabales. Zelensky el primero, pero estos del Azov tienen de nazi lo que yo de chino, estos són una pandilla de tarados. Ni saben de nazis, ni saben de nada. @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos



Creo que el Azov lo formaron reclutando escoria tironucable de los hinchas de los equipos de futbol y les dieron instruccion militar los americanos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## uberales (21 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Sí, aquí se ha cometido un grueso error de apreciación
> Pensaron que basta con anunciar que vas a cambiar de proveedor, lo que hace una Alemania como pollo sin cabeza, y todo se arregla
> Luego si hacen cuentas verán que lleva años construir regasificadoras, un supuesto gasoducto desde Quatar, nuevos desde Italia o España.. El tiro en el pie sin tener colchón de ningún tipo ha sido ridículo.



La verdadera culpa de esta guerra es que Europa se haya montado una industria de subvención ideológica referida Greta.


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Esperemos que su familia se comporte como la de Anguita y no como la de Couso. Son ellos quienes han aceptado ir allí.



Espero que diga lo mismo cuando cae algún "periodista" de la FOX-CIA.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## rejon (21 Mar 2022)

Resiste Ucrania!!! Los dictadores y sus mierdas de seguidores no estarán siempre ahí


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> La verdadera culpa de esta guerra es que Europa se haya montado una industria de subvención ideológica referida Greta.



JAVELINS a greta ya!


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## Salamandra (21 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Unos apuntes económicos*
> 
> Cuando se imponen sanciones sobre un bien se ha de tener en cuenta una variable importante en economía, la elasticidad del bien.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que si se dieron cuenta, me refiero a los europeos. Tampoco quisieron hacerlo, incluido España que ha perdido en el camino el Sahara y posiblemente, a cuenta de esto, el gas argelino, una isla y ya no recuerdo que más, pero ha sido castigada en eso que vemos. Posiblemente en mas cosas.

Europa en conjunto ha sido obligada. La cuestión es por qué.

Bueno, esa era mi idea al menos hasta esta mañana, pero me cabe la duda por si fuera cierta la teoría de que si estaban preparando la invasión del Donbas.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (21 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Una persona que frecuenta saunas gayers, no deberia ser politico, no representa a nadie, menos a un padre de familia tradicional, no os parece, vosotros le votariais ???. @FuturoEuropeo @Penitenciagite!! @Gainer @Feriri88 @eL PERRO



No se debería de mezclar la vida privada de los políticos con su actividad pública. Con ese criterio, Alejandro Magno o Julio César hubieran sido obligados a abdicar.


----------



## uberales (21 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Espero que diga lo mismo cuando cae algún "periodista" de la FOX-CIA.



Es su trabajo, igual que los rt-fsb.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

[




​


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Mar 2022)

Owned


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (21 Mar 2022)

El hijoPutin es un criminal y los que le justifican son cobardes criminales.


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Una persona que frecuenta saunas gayers, deberia ser politico ???, a quien representa ???, a un padre de familia tradicional ???, vosotros le votariais ???. @FuturoEuropeo @Penitenciagite!! @Gainer @Feriri88 @eL PERRO



Una cosa es ser gay y otra tener una fábrica de bebes con siniestro destino, si además bailas en mallas y tacones y tocas el piano con la polla, pues, para político burgués, como que no, bueno, ni burgues ni de ninguna clase.


----------



## lasoziedad (21 Mar 2022)

*Rusia niega que sus cosmonautas llevaran trajes con la bandera de Ucrania*

*Los cosmonautas llevaban los colores de su universidad
El presidente de ROSCOSMOS ha asegurado que "a veces el amarillo solo es amarillo"*

21/03/2022 a las 11:54 CET ​El viernes, los astronautas Denis Matveyev, Oleg Artemyev y Sergey Korsakov llegaron a la Estación Espacial Internacional con monos de color amarillo y azul brillante. Eran los primeros astronautas rusos que viajaban a la ISS desde que comenzó la guerra en Ucrania, y *muchos vieron su elección de uniforme como una declaración contra la invasión de su país vecino.*

Un día después, según informan en Engadget, la agencia espacial rusa ROSCOSMOS negó esas declaraciones. *"A veces el amarillo es sólo amarillo"*, dijo en un mensaje de Telegram visto por el medio. ROSCOSMOS afirmó que los tres cosmonautas *llevaban los colores de la Universidad Técnica Estatal de Moscú Bauman, su alma mater común*. El escudo de la universidad, al igual que la bandera nacional ucraniana, tiene mucho azul y amarillo.

"Bajo ninguna circunstancia obligaríamos a los cosmonautas graduados de la Universidad Bauman* a no llevar los colores del escudo de su alma mater"*, dijo Dmitry Rogozin, jefe de ROSCOSMOS. La agencia espacial también compartió más tarde una foto de Artemyev con un mono blanco con los colores de Rusia expuestos de forma destacada en el pecho.

Esto era algo que ya habían avisado algunas fuentes, pero el furor informativo sobre Ucrania ha causado que muchas personas alzaran las campanas al vuelo antes de tiempo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

Russia is blocking satellites using powerful Radar systems over the Northern border of Ukraine in Belarus

 tecnologia esta a años luz de lo que imaginais los zion nazis han perdido antes de empesar


----------



## tomcat ii (21 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _¿La última ayuda armamentística de #Estados Unidos traerá estabilidad y seguridad a #Ucrania o causará más víctimas civiles? ¿Qué necesitan más los civiles en Ucrania, comida y sacos de dormir o ametralladoras y cartuchos de mortero? No sería difícil para alguien en su sano juicio tomar la decisión correcta.
> 
> _



They need guns and mortar guns to fight the red plague.


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Mar 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> No se debería de mezclar la vida privada de los políticos con su actividad pública. Con ese criterio, Alejandro Magno o Julio César hubieran sido obligados a abdicar.



Cualquiera no sirve para politico, la honestidad, la rectitud y tener una profesion, son fundamentales, enfermos mentales, drogadictos, viciosos, pervertidos, eso son temas baladies y solo pertenecen a su vida privada ???.

PD- Una auditoria de cabo a rabo y si es un muerto de hambre, con graves desordenes, mejor apartarlo.


----------



## rejon (21 Mar 2022)

Vergüenza y asco siento por aquellos que justifican y defienden la invasión, solo les deseo lo que está pasando el pueblo ucraniano.


----------



## John Nash (21 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Es su trabajo, igual que los rt-fsb.



Quieres decir que nuestra prensa no es libre?


----------



## Gotthard (21 Mar 2022)

Happy Mask Salesman dijo:


> Me hace gracia porque los pro rusos cuando les explotas su pompa de jabon de propaganda de Russia Today y Sputnik en la que viven, se enfadan cual niño y te ponen en el ignore. Digo yo, si van a escuchar noticias desfavorables, no seria mas facil que crearan otro rollo foroproruso.com? es que no entiendo muy bien eso de meter en el ignore a todos hasta que solo quedan pro rusos...  pero bueno, eso cada uno. Imagino que tampoco ven la imagen infantil que dejan tras de si. Algun forero en otro tema de hecho es bueno, pero en este pierde los papeles, y da pena verlo la verdad.



Una cosa es un prorruso y otra alguien que no traga con la propaganda que nos inunda. Yo solo meto en ignore a quien va insultando y flameando el hilo, y me da igual que sea a favor de unos u otros, y otros a los que meto es a los mierdas que van posteando fotos gore de cadaveres de soldados.


----------



## Yomateix (21 Mar 2022)

Ya están llegando las minas Ucranianas....si llegan a ser Rusas ya tendríamos a Biden exigiendo a Europa entrar en la guerra con todo.

*Bulgaria alerta de minas a la deriva en el mar Negro procedentes de Ucrania*
El Gobierno de Bulgaria ha alertado de la presencia de minas explosivas flotando a la deriva en el mar Negro, que han sido arrastradas desde la ciudad portuaria ucrania de Odesa y que ponen el riesgo el tráfico marítimo en toda la zona.

Los artefactos explosivos, según anuncia Sofía en un comunicado, “han sido arrastrados por una tormenta y están flotando en el mar Negro, y supone una amenaza para todas las embarcaciones”. Expertos de la Academia Naval Militar en Varna han indicado a Efe que las minas podrían llegar a las aguas territoriales búlgaras en unos 10 días.


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Una cosa es ser gay y otra tener una fábrica de bebes con siniestro destino, si además bailas en mallas y tacones y tocas el piano con la polla, pues, para político burgués, como que no, bueno, ni burgues ni de ninguna clase.



En la China Popular un politico local, que tenia fabricas de alimentos para bebes, vendio productos contaminados con colas industriales y otros venenos toxicos, murieron algunos niños y otros enfermaron gravemente, *fue juzgado, condenado a muerte, sus bienes incautados y se le ejecuto de un tiro en la nuca, hace 5 o 6 años...*


----------



## uberales (21 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Quieres decir que nuestra prensa no es libre?



No, digo que siempre un periodista que sale de su país a un tema como éste y adquiere cierta importancia, le visitan para tener info. Pero aquí, allí y más allá. Como los de las ongs que van África. No digo que cobren, pero sí digamos que tienen un contacto más.


----------



## Marchamaliano (21 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Por cierto, en la repubblica.it el otro día sacaron un vídeo de cuando putin suelta el discurso. Resulta que cuando cambiaron las imágenes era justo cuando pitaban a putin. Podéis buscarlo en la web que os he dicho.



¿vamos a ver montan un acto multitudinario de afectos a putin, con banderas rusas por doquier y le van a pitar? Pitaba alguien a Franco...dais risa.


----------



## rejon (21 Mar 2022)

El que está a gustito en su casa es el hijoPutin, mientras masacra a civiles ucranianos, y manda a morir a chavales rusos que hacen el servicio militar.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

*ACTORS 
*














*








Q Drop 461


Think for yourself. Get real-time Intelligence Drops, Tweets, GETTR and TRUTH. Do Research. Be an Autist. We are the news now. WWG1WGA!




qagg.news




*








*Pedro Sánchez tendrá su propia serie de televisión  *

*Zelenski asegura que Ucrania se prepara para las próximas negociaciones con Rusia: "Por la paz"*




 por Miguel.Lacambra a ondacero.es 13:45 publicado: 16:00

El presidente del Gobierno será el gran protagonista de una nueva serie documental que mostrará el día a día de Pedro Sánchez en La Moncloa y que buscará "mostrar esas dos facetas, la institucional y la humana". El cineasta Curro Sánchez Varela, mostrará el lado más humano de Pedro Sánchez, y de quienes trabajan en La Moncloa. La nueva serie documental se encuentra en pleno rodaje con un equipo conjunto de Secuoya Studios y The Pool, productoras impulsoras del proyecto, siguiendo a Sánchez y a su equipo dentro y fuera de La Moncloa.
​


----------



## uberales (21 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> ¿vamos a ver montan un acto multitudinario de afectos a putin, con banderas rusas por doquier y le van a pitar? Pitaba alguien a Franco...dais risa.



¿Has buscado el vídeo? ¿Has visto como a mitad del discurso, cortan y ponen a unos tíos bailando y cantando?


----------



## Magick (21 Mar 2022)

tres imágenes valen más que mil palabras:


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

ESTO SERIA SIMPLEMENTE "PROPAGANDA QANON"

por que lo que diga una figura politca vale zero

pero si es curioso el numero de QPOST

Q133

13 DEL 3 

13 DE MARZO

PUTIN " EL NWO ES ADORACION A SATAN "














Q Drop 133


Think for yourself. Get real-time Intelligence Drops, Tweets, GETTR and TRUTH. Do Research. Be an Autist. We are the news now. WWG1WGA!




qagg.news












JesusIsThe SonOfGod


AnonUp.com Patriot Platform. \'If not us, who? If not now, when?\'




anonup.com


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (21 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _¿La última ayuda armamentística de #Estados Unidos traerá estabilidad y seguridad a #Ucrania o causará más víctimas civiles? ¿Qué necesitan más los civiles en Ucrania, comida y sacos de dormir o ametralladoras y cartuchos de mortero? No sería difícil para alguien en su sano juicio tomar la decisión correcta.
> 
> _




Apuesto que si estuviesen atacando a China, pediría a otros países que les enviasen tuppers y botiquines, que ellos no necesitan armas. Cuanto cinismo y cuanta carroña.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

* Once upon a time there was some kind of fool in France who decided to go to war in Ukraine.
 However, at the Yavoriv training ground, there was a meeting with the Caliber. Many of Mikael's friends have died.*

LA VERDAD QUE ES UN POCO TRISTE POR QUE QUITANDO A LOS PSICOPATAS TARADOS QUE VAN A ESTAS GUERRAS A VER SI MATAN O TORTURAN GENTE
tambien habrran caido muchos engañados , no sabiendo que eso es todo un fraude









Mr. Deeds


Once upon a time there was some kind of fool in France who decided to go to war in Ukraine. However, at the Yavoriv training ground, there was a meeting with the Caliber. Many o




anonup.com






https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2022/03/18ErxhKImNk6gSiJQmun_14_962bfe7c5a6b124e5033251fc01cd7da_video_original.mp4








Without even having time to wash his panties, Mikael fled to Poland, and then to Sweden.

Translation of what this rooster wrote:

“Here, the base has just been destroyed, we are leaving. Among the dead are my friends, so we're running away from there. *cries* The base was destroyed. I need to get myself together. Here, the destroyed base, and they also bombed there. Just. Well, people say it's not true."

“Our base, where we signed a military contract with Ukraine, has just been destroyed. There were dozens of us, only we remained. There were hundreds of soldiers at this base, Americans. One hundred percent of someone is selling information about our base."​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

COMO CURIOSIDAD
LA EQUIPACION TAN PREMIUM
QUE LES ESTAN DANDO A LOS CHECHENOS . TAMBIEN COMO CURISIDAD MUSICAL DE RAP EN IDIOMA NOSEQUE

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

ENTIENDO QU SON LOS " POBRES " DE LA BASE DE ARRIBA QUE HA SIDO KALIBER RIZADA







@MrDeeds1111  this war is none of their businesses.
most of them are totally brainwashed by the MSM propaganda.
every life is precious.
They choose to be in a war, wrong choice. 








DESNAZIFICADOS DESDE EL MAR CASPIO 







 ​


----------



## Kreonte (21 Mar 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Ya están llegando las minas Ucranianas....si llegan a ser Rusas ya tendríamos a Biden exigiendo a Europa entrar en la guerra con todo.
> 
> *Bulgaria alerta de minas a la deriva en el mar Negro procedentes de Ucrania*
> El Gobierno de Bulgaria ha alertado de la presencia de minas explosivas flotando a la deriva en el mar Negro, que han sido arrastradas desde la ciudad portuaria ucrania de Odesa y que ponen el riesgo el tráfico marítimo en toda la zona.
> ...



Todo el mundo advierte pero nadie se ha atrevido todavía a deshacerse de ellas.


----------



## bigmaller (21 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Vergüenza y asco siento por aquellos que justifican y defienden la invasión, solo les deseo lo que está pasando el pueblo ucraniano.



Yo no justifico. Yo intento ver lo que pasa detras de la cortina de humo.


rejon dijo:


> El que está a gustito en su casa es el hijoPutin, mientras masacra a civiles ucranianos, y manda a morir a chavales rusos que hacen el servicio militar.



Biden tampoco está mal. A 11000 km de europa viendo como nos matamos entre nosotros.


----------



## kenny220 (21 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Yo creo que si se dieron cuenta, me refiero a los europeos. Tampoco quisieron hacerlo, incluido España que ha perdido en el camino el Sahara y posiblemente, a cuenta de esto, el gas argelino, una isla y ya no recuerdo que más, pero ha sido castigada en eso que vemos. Posiblemente en mas cosas.
> 
> Europa en conjunto ha sido obligada. La cuestión es por qué.
> 
> Bueno, esa era mi idea al menos hasta esta mañana, pero me cabe la duda por si fuera cierta la teoría de que si estaban preparando la invasión del Donbas.



Ya, pero entendemos que Rusia puede exportar esos bienes inelástica sine Die, aunque pierda el apoyo técnico de las grandes compañias occidentales para la extraccion y exploración.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (21 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Una cosa es un prorruso y otra alguien que no traga con la propaganda que nos inunda. Yo solo meto en ignore a quien va insultando y flameando el hilo, y me da igual que sea a favor de unos u otros, y otros a los que meto es a los mierdas que van posteando fotos gore de cadaveres de soldados.



Se queja porque el insecticida de los trolls es el ignore, es lo que más les duele. Contestarles, insultarles o poner en evidencia sus trolas no sirve, están aquí precisamente para que perdamos el tiempo y desviemos nuestra atención hacía sus mierdas, esa es su función. Al ignorarlos en hilo aumenta en mensajes con información real, menos usuarios les contestan y el nivel de limpieza aumenta.

El ignore es la saluc...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

JoAnn Esq

_FAIR TRAILS DONT EXIST MY FRIEND _


__

 Pompeo timestamp 3:31 > mirror 133 > Drop 133 > Law of War footnote chapter 1.3.3
Psalm 46:1 > mirror 164 > Law of War page 164














Putin launched a special operation in Ukraine to take on the New World Order.

Deep state satanists using Ukraine "war" to bring in Red Cross humanitarian "corridors" to steal away Ukrainian children, particularly orphans.

Law of War permits Putin's actions under "Permissive Law".

_ JUICIOS POR KALIBR _








@Ratfinks








Foreign Affairs Intelligence Council


AnonUp.com Patriot Platform. \'If not us, who? If not now, when?\'




anonup.com




​


----------



## CEMENTITOS (21 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> FUENTE PRO UKR
> _El Pentágono teme que las fuerzas ucranianas en el Donbás sean rodeadas y luego destruidas metódicamente en calderas antes de que termine el mes.
> Según nuestra fuente en el Estado Mayor, desde el Pentágono se enviaron a Kiev analíticas con los últimos datos, donde se realizó una evaluación de la situación en el Donbass y de varios escenarios de las hostilidades.
> Los expertos estadounidenses empeoraron seriamente las previsiones para las fuerzas ucranianas tras el cerco de Mariupol y la rápida limpieza de la ciudad. Anteriormente, los analistas militares del Pentágono creían que las fuerzas de la JFO serían capaces de resistir con éxito hasta mayo-junio, pero ahora el departamento militar está seguro de que a finales de marzo en Donbas todo terminará con la derrota de las fuerzas ucranianas. Según nuestra fuente, el Estado Mayor ya ha preparado un informe para Zelensky, que demuestra que las fuerzas ucranianas son fuertes, pero es urgente buscar reservas y cerrar el cielo de Ucrania para evitar la destrucción del frente oriental._



Esa traducción es errónea.
La correcta es : " El Pentágono cree que las fuerzas ucranianas serán rodeadas en el Donbás y serán destruidas...". 
Es decir, no lo temen, ya lo dan por hecho.
Si la fuente es fidedigna, y siendo pro-ukra no hay motivos para dudarlo, los EEUU ya habrían dado por perdido el territorio hace al menos dos semanas.
Insistir en enviar armamento solo tiene un sentido, y es crear grupos terroristas y paramilitares con el objetivo de convertir la zona en ingobernable.
Eso está muy feo.


----------



## Bishop (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Ya va siendo hora de que espabilemos en Europa y le hagamos una peineta a USA, el origen del 90% de los desastres en el mundo desde la segunda guerra mundial. Con esta mierda de políticos que tenemos lo veo difícil, pero a lo mejor deberíamos ser los ciudadanos los que se lo dijéramos a todos estos inútiles. Que mucha propaganda y todo lo que se quiera, pero al final la gente se va coscando de que estamos en manos de imbéciles vendidos.



Me temo que no sólo es la mierda de políticos patrios. Tenemos un paisanaje grotesco. Para muestra los otánicos/rusófobos que pululan por el foro. Los que no están trabajando, quiero decir. Que esos también, pero ya es otro asunto diferente.


----------



## rejon (21 Mar 2022)

Que Rusia está estancada en su avance es cierto. Que Ucrania vaya a ganar la guerra, no, al menos no la militar, salvo milagro.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (21 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Cualquiera no sirve para politico, la honestidad, la rectitud y tener una profesion, son fundamentales, enfermos mentales, drogadictos, viciosos, pervertidos, eso son temas baladies y solo pertenecen a su vida privada ???.
> 
> PD- Una auditoria de cabo a rabo y si es un muerto de hambre, con graves desordenes, mejor apartarlo.



Si la salud mental o las adicciones fueran determinantes para poder ejercer como político, gran parte de los jefes de estado o de gobierno contemporáneos o históricos de cualquier país del mundo que se te ocurra hubieran tenido que abdicar o dimitir.


----------



## vettonio (21 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Informó que el subcomandante del 1er Batallón de Asignación Operacional del "Azov" ucraniano, el teniente mayor Denis Alexandrovich Dunikov (Fantasma), murió en Mariupol como resultado de un ataque aéreo ruso.



Tm de abono.


----------



## John Nash (21 Mar 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Si la salud mental o las adicciones fueran determinantes para poder ejercer como político, gran parte de los jefes de estado o de gobierno contemporáneos o históricos de cualquier país del mundo que se te ocurra hubieran tenido que abdicar o dimitir.











El Tercer Reich, un régimen de adictos (a las drogas)


La Alemania nazi es uno de los periodos más estudiados de la historia contemporánea. La historiografía tradicional se ha centrado es asuntos básicos como la




www.lavanguardia.com













"El Führer de las Drogas": el desconocido rostro de Adolfo Hitler como un "adicto consumado" a las metanfetaminas y otros narcóticos - BBC News Mundo


Se pensaba que ya todo estaba escrito sobre Adolfo Hitler y la era de la Alemania nazi. Pero un nuevo libro revela que durante el Tercer Reich Hitler era adicto a la cocaína, la heroína, la morfina y, sobre todo, a poderosas drogas como las metanfetaminas.




www.bbc.com


----------



## rejon (21 Mar 2022)

Ahí está el glorioso ejército del valiente hijoPutin, que no da la cara, escondido para no sufrir bajas, cargando contra la población civil, arrasando sus casas y refugios y provocando hambre y horror. 

Una guerra del pasado más remoto y cruel. Pero nada raro para un comunista; hace no mucho Stalin requisaba el grano ucraniano para que murieran a millones. 

¡Qué pena que no te consuma tu propia maldad, HIJOPutin!


----------



## Teuro (21 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Se queja porque el insecticida de los trolls es el ignore, es lo que más les duele. Contestarles, insultarles o poner en evidencia sus trolas no sirve, están aquí precisamente para que perdamos el tiempo y desviemos nuestra atención hacía sus mierdas, esa es su función. Al ignorarlos en hilo aumenta en mensajes con información real, menos usuarios les contestan y el nivel de limpieza aumenta.
> 
> El ignore es la saluc...



Es cierto, pero el problema es que tengo páginas con solo 5 respuestas. Temo quedarme solo ...


----------



## EGO (21 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> El Tercer Reich, un régimen de adictos (a las drogas)
> 
> 
> La Alemania nazi es uno de los periodos más estudiados de la historia contemporánea. La historiografía tradicional se ha centrado es asuntos básicos como la
> ...



Siempre en vuestras pesadillas.80 años despues y aun seguis obsesionados con el tito Hitler....


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Mar 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Si la salud mental o las adicciones fueran determinantes para poder ejercer como político, gran parte de los jefes de estado o de gobierno contemporáneos o históricos de cualquier país del mundo que se te ocurra hubieran tenido que abdicar o dimitir.



Pues hay algo que no funciona, Zelensky lleva de politico 3-4 años y *mira la que ha liado...*

PD- De titiritero a presidente del gobierno de la mano de la Otan.


----------



## ferrys (21 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Creo que el Azov lo formaron reclutando escoria tironucable de los hinchas de los equipos de futbol y les dieron instruccion militar los americanos.



Eso es como decir que Ferran Torres no mete goles por que las botas están mal diseñadas.
Ucrania, desde tiempos de la II guerra mundial es un paraíso Nazi. Es mas, las peores SS eran la ucranianas. Algo pasa ahí que no es muy saludable. Sólo hace falta que una ONG "benéfica" como Open Society se instale allí y la tenemos liada y concretamente se instaló en 1990.
El problema sólo se soluciona con el método Birmano y como Putin ahora..


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es cierto, pero el problema es que tengo páginas con solo 5 respuestas. Temo quedarme solo ...



Sí, a mí tambien me pasa, hay páginas que se quedan con 5 o 6 respuestas. Pero luego entras sin logear y ves que no te pierdes nada, me parece que hasta está allseeyingeye por aquí con sus troleadas kilométricas, ahora se llama elgato de no se qué.


----------



## Zappa (21 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es cierto, pero el problema es que tengo páginas con solo 5 respuestas. Temo quedarme solo ...



Mejor solo que mal acompañado.
Y los que tienen la piel tan fina que no pueden leer algo que les contraria, son tan imbéciles que mejor que te metan en el ignore.


----------



## Bishop (21 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Solo puede ser fake news, o si no lo es directo p'a la Haya.



No sé si eso será falso o no. Pero como sea cierto y a ese lo agarren, no llega a la Haya...


----------



## Abu-Yunis (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Ya va siendo hora de que espabilemos en Europa y le hagamos una peineta a USA, el origen del 90% de los desastres en el mundo desde la segunda guerra mundial. Con esta mierda de políticos que tenemos lo veo difícil, pero a lo mejor deberíamos ser los ciudadanos los que se lo dijéramos a todos estos inútiles. Que mucha propaganda y todo lo que se quiera, pero al final la gente se va coscando de que estamos en manos de imbéciles vendidos.



Espérate a que en toda Europa la gasolina esté a 10€, el pan racionado y la electricidad cortada parte del día, situación a la que podemos llegar en unos pocos meses de seguir así.


----------



## rejon (21 Mar 2022)

El nivel de intoxicación al que nos está sometiendo la "prensa libre" se debe estudiar en las facultades de sociología.

Al igual que el éxito que dicha manipulación ha logrado en esta sociedad.


----------



## Abrojo (21 Mar 2022)

Ucrania, en paisaje y paisanaje va a quedar preciosa para que entre en la Ue, sí...


----------



## tomcat ii (21 Mar 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> El drama de las ucras de twitter, sofa y cafecito mientras sus congeneres masculinos están en trincheras..



Las hay que son más o menos guapas pero en todo el planeta son igual de idiotas.


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Mar 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Espérate a que en toda Europa la gasolina esté a 10€, el pan racionado y la electricidad cortada parte del día, situación a la que podemos llegar en unos pocos meses de seguir así.



Si la gasolina alcanza los 4 euros, la revuelta popular y espontanea que se montara, recordara a la revolucion francesa de 1789.


----------



## Teuro (21 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Esa traducción es errónea.
> La correcta es : " El Pentágono cree que las fuerzas ucranianas serán rodeadas en el Donbás y serán destruidas...".
> Es decir, no lo temen, ya lo dan por hecho.
> Si la fuente es fidedigna, y siendo pro-ukra no hay motivos para dudarlo, los EEUU ya habrían dado por perdido el territorio hace al menos dos semanas.
> ...



Militarmente Rusia multiplica por 10 a Ucrania, pero Ucrania es el invadido por lo que con el reclutamiento multiplica (es un decir) su ejército. El objetivo de Ucrania es "defenderse", mientras que el objetivo de EEUU es hacer que la factura de la invasión rusa sea lo más alta posible de forma que se le quite a Putin las ganas de invadir otro país. Los soldados ucranianos están vendidos, para Rusia es un estorbo al que aniquilar y para EEUU solo es una herramienta para sus objetivos. El interés de Ucrania es el más difícil de evaluar, se presupone que el de su gobierno es no ser depuesto e invadido, el de los ciudadanos difícil de calibrar.

De todas formas es de primero para una nación: Nunca seas el campo de batalla de intereses de potencias extranjeras.


----------



## Abrojo (21 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El nivel de intoxicación al que nos está sometiendo la "prensa libre" se debe estudiar en las facultades de sociología.
> 
> Al igual que el éxito que dicha manipulación ha logrado en esta sociedad.



Venían muy fuertes con la crisis del covid19 y su caza de brujas a todo lo que causara discrepancia. Solamente han aprovechado ese momentum


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (21 Mar 2022)

Happy Mask Salesman dijo:


> Me hace gracia porque los pro rusos cuando les explotas su pompa de jabon de propaganda de Russia Today y Sputnik en la que viven, se enfadan cual niño y te ponen en el ignore. Digo yo, si van a escuchar noticias desfavorables, no seria mas facil que crearan otro rollo foroproruso.com? es que no entiendo muy bien eso de meter en el ignore a todos hasta que solo quedan pro rusos...  pero bueno, eso cada uno. Imagino que tampoco ven la imagen infantil que dejan tras de si. Algun forero en otro tema de hecho es bueno, pero en este pierde los papeles, y da pena verlo la verdad.




Yo diría que los rusos palman material y personal en muchísimas emboscadas (te jartas a verlo donde sea que te informes), y que los ucranianos están palmando territorio, personal y material a un ritmo endiablado (esto por deducciones, no es tan fácil verlo).
Esa es al menos mi opinión.

La guerra que no vemos, la de tú a tú y calle a calle, por lo poco que se ha podido ver, es terriblemente encarnizada.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Vergüenza y asco siento por aquellos que justifican y defienden la invasión, solo les deseo lo que está pasando el pueblo ucraniano.



Tranquilo, antes de que eso ocurra nos convertiremos en Siria al paso que vamos con Marruecos.


----------



## paconan (21 Mar 2022)

Mariupol ardiendo


#Rusia ha comenzado a usar el puerto de Berdyansk cerca de Mariupol para descargar equipo militar


----------



## Marchamaliano (21 Mar 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Espérate a que en toda Europa la gasolina esté a 10€, el pan racionado y la electricidad cortada parte del día, situación a la que podemos llegar en unos pocos meses de seguir así.



Si estalla todo por los aires, lo mismo los topol son la liberación.


----------



## Marchamaliano (21 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Mariupol ardiendo



Pues si eso es arder ponte unos vídeos de Siria donde las ciudades literalmente son escombros.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Mar 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Espérate a que en toda Europa la gasolina esté a 10€, el pan racionado y la electricidad cortada parte del día, situación a la que podemos llegar en unos pocos meses de seguir así.



Su picolero de guardia suscribe fuertemente su comentario.


----------



## Trajanillo (21 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Vergüenza y asco siento por aquellos que justifican y defienden la invasión, solo les deseo lo que está pasando el pueblo ucraniano.



Una pregunta, estabas así cuando dejaban hecho un solar Belgrado, Bagdad, Tripoli? O solo es una pose porque son los rusos quien lo están haciendo pero si lo hace la OTAN no hay que protestar.
Solo quiero saberlo para saber con la persona que estoy compartiendo un foro.


----------



## Marchamaliano (21 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Militarmente Rusia multiplica por 10 a Ucrania, pero Ucrania es el invadido por lo que con el reclutamiento multiplica (es un decir) su ejército. El objetivo de Ucrania es "defenderse", mientras que el objetivo de EEUU es hacer que la factura de la invasión rusa sea lo más alta posible de forma que se le quite a Putin las ganas de invadir otro país. Los soldados ucranianos están vendidos, para Rusia es un estorbo al que aniquilar y para EEUU solo es una herramienta para sus objetivos. El interés de Ucrania es el más difícil de evaluar, se presupone que el de su gobierno es no ser depuesto e invadido, el de los ciudadanos difícil de calibrar.
> 
> De todas formas es de primero para una nación: Nunca seas el campo de batalla de intereses de potencias extranjeras.



Al payaso lo tienen cogido por los cataplines, porque va a ser la ruina para su país.


----------



## alcorconita (21 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Eso es como decir que Ferran Torres no mete goles por que las botas están mal diseñadas.
> Ucrania, desde tiempos de la II guerra mundial es un paraíso Nazi. Es mas, las peores SS eran la ucranianas. Algo pasa ahí que no es muy saludable. Sólo hace falta que una ONG "benéfica" como Open Society se instale allí y la tenemos liada y concretamente se instaló en 1990.
> El problema sólo se soluciona con el método Birmano y como Putin ahora..




Eso parece que es cierto. El alto mando nazi los mandaba a los bosques checos para que Tito se encargara de ellos. Y Tito encantado, claro.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Mariupol ardiendo



No tienen muchas posibilidades, saben que no les van a perdonar a la mayoría de ellos.


----------



## Marchamaliano (21 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Una pregunta, estabas así cuando dejaban echo un solar Belgrado, Bagdad, Tripoli? O solo es una pose porque son los rusos quien lo están haciendo pero si lo hace la OTAN no hay que protestar.
> Solo quiero saberlo para saber con la persona que estoy compartiendo un foro.



Siria y Libia les parece de puta madre que fueran machacadas también. Lo curioso es Afganistán, la todopoderosa otan ha salido de allí con el rabo entre las piernas contra unos follacabras y piensan que van a derrotar a Rusia en su terreno.


----------



## Yomateix (21 Mar 2022)

De esto en la previa de las elecciones se aseguró que todo eran mentiras y desinformación proviniente de Rusia, de hecho se cerró temporalmente algún medio (no fuese a ser que perdiese las elecciones) para evitar que siguiese dando información porque todo eran mentiras Rusas, ahora se ha demostrado que todo era cierto. Parece que hay que devolver favores a Zelensky por ponerse del lado de Biden y no de Trump para tapar lo que eran mentiras Rusas....y que resulta que era la realidad que se ha intentado tapar amenazando a todo aquel que la publicaba. La noticia completa en Elpais que se hace eco del _New York Post_. A saber que informaciones tiene guardas Zelensky del hijo de Biden.

*La guerra vuelve a poner el foco sobre los líos de Hunter Biden en Ucrania*
Una investigación desvela que el hijo del presidente estadounidense saldó sus deudas fiscales a finales de 2020, pero aún tiene pendiente una causa judicial sobre su trabajo para una empresa ucrania

Hunter Biden saldó a finales de 2020 las deudas fiscales de, se calcula, más de un millón de dólares por las que aún tiene una causa pendiente, como parte de una investigación de mayor calado sobre sus negocios en Asia y en Europa, pero sobre todo, en Ucrania, mientras su padre era vicepresidente. 

Hunter Biden protagonizó uno de los escándalos de la campaña que llevó a su padre a la Casa Blanca, *por su vinculación laboral con una empresa energética ucrania, de nombre Burisma, que llegó a pagarle 50.000 dólares mensuales*. Formó parte de su junta directiva durante cinco años, y aceptó el puesto en 2014, cuando su padre era el número dos de Barack Obama. 

Su comportamiento de aquellos años está en el origen del primer _impeachment_ (proceso de destitución) de Donald Trump en 2019. Aquel juicio político, del que este salió indemne, trató de dilucidar si el magnate y *varios altos cargos de su Gobierno presionaron a dirigentes ucranios (sobre todo al presidente, un entonces desconocido para el público estadounidense Volodímir Zelenski) para que investigaran las actividades de Hunter Biden.* Esos trapos sucios convenían a Trump para desacreditar a uno de los más serios oponentes demócratas de la campaña de 2020, que acabó echándolo de la Casa Blanca.

Biden senior atribuyó esas informaciones entonces “a una campaña de desinformación” orquestada por los rusos.


----------



## Trajanillo (21 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Pues hay algo que no funciona, Zelensky lleva de politico 3-4 años y *mira la que ha liado...*
> 
> PD- De titiritero a presidente del gobierno de la mano de la Otan.



Bueno Piter Sanches lleva 2 años y mira como estamos, cuando lleve 4 a España no la reconoce ni la madre que la parió


----------



## Zappa (21 Mar 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Espérate a que en toda Europa la gasolina esté a 10€, el pan racionado y la electricidad cortada parte del día, situación a la que podemos llegar en unos pocos meses de seguir así.



¿Meses?

Es cosa de dos semanas si se dan los factores adecuados.

Corte de gas natural por parte de Argelia + Crisis de Ucrania + Huelga de transporte = Caos y destrucción en menos de dos semanas.

Si te fijas, solo falta un sumando para que se cumpla la ecuación.

Vamos bien así.


----------



## bigmaller (21 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Quieres decir que nuestra prensa no es libre?



No es que no sea libre. Es que no es veraz! 

En un acto de masoquismo, he decidido poner el puto programa de ferreras. Han contactado con un puto gordo que estaba en frente del mall atacado alli, y va el hijoputa y dice que "no se puede entender por qué atacaron ese mall siendo una zona residencial".

Este subser, que no puede llamarse de otra forma. Que TRABAJA informando a la sociedad, que cobra, no es capaz de mirar algo en tweeter o en instagram sobre lo que ha sucedido en ese sitio, cotejarlo, contrastarlo? . Ver fotos de lanzamientos de cohetes a 400mts de ese mall, ver fotos de camiones militares debajo del tunel....

Si ese tio hubiese dicho que al parecer en las redes sociales habia fotos de armamento escondido... . . Pues habria dicho que el tio hace lo que puede. Esta claro que sindice eso.... Mañana esta fuera de kiev y el mes que viene no cobra.


----------



## midelburgo (21 Mar 2022)

Happy Mask Salesman dijo:


> Me hace gracia porque los pro rusos cuando les explotas su pompa de jabon de propaganda de Russia Today y Sputnik en la que viven, se enfadan cual niño y te ponen en el ignore. Digo yo, si van a escuchar noticias desfavorables, no seria mas facil que crearan otro rollo foroproruso.com? es que no entiendo muy bien eso de meter en el ignore a todos hasta que solo quedan pro rusos...  pero bueno, eso cada uno. Imagino que tampoco ven la imagen infantil que dejan tras de si. Algun forero en otro tema de hecho es bueno, pero en este pierde los papeles, y da pena verlo la verdad.



El problema es que el nivel de argumentacion de la mayoria de las cuentas pro-ucranias va mas poco mas alla de hablar del Khan y de la horda. De sacar videos en gran parte manipulados con material sovietico, y de atribuirse conocimiento superior sobre los planes rusos y lo mal que los estan implementando. Son en su mayoria ruido de fondo, en gran parte porque las fuerzas Ucranias tampoco parecen tener muy claro que es lo que estan haciendo, y son por fuerza reactivas a lo que hacen los rusos. Para eso ya tenemos los telediarios.


----------



## chemarin (21 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Unos apuntes económicos*
> 
> Cuando se imponen sanciones sobre un bien se ha de tener en cuenta una variable importante en economía, la elasticidad del bien.
> 
> ...



Tendemos a pensar que nuestros dirigentes son todos tontos, claro que se dan cuenta, son meros lacayos que reciben instrucciones, y si Europa se jode a ellos no les importa nada, la fortuna la tienen ya hecha y a buen recaudo. El problema de Europa no son solo sus dirigentes, yo veo mucho peligro en sus ciudadanos, la mayoría no se quieren enterar, luego vienen los palos y los lamentos.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (21 Mar 2022)

Off Topic



Ya está Putin bombardeando Españita


----------



## paconan (21 Mar 2022)

En Kherson, las fuerzas rusas supuestamente abrieron fuego contra (¿cerca?) los manifestantes que se manifestaban contra la ocupación rusa. No está claro si las víctimas.


----------



## rejon (21 Mar 2022)

Hijoputin: Ganaréis la guerra (faltaría más), pero iros preparando para mantener tropas durante muchos años en Ucraina, habéis sembrado un odio en la población que lo vais a pagar ... y muy caro.


----------



## manalons (21 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si la gasolina alcanza los 4 euros, la revuelta popular y espontanea que se montara, recordara a la revolucion francesa de 1789.



está a 1.80 ahora y mira la que está empezando a liarse con la huelga del transporte y el sector agrari y la pesca...


----------



## crocodile (21 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si la gasolina alcanza los 4 euros, la revuelta popular y espontanea que se montara, recordara a la revolucion francesa de 1789.



Si eso llega también lo harán las quitas bancarias y expropiaciones según la ley de seguridad nacional.


----------



## chemarin (21 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Por ejemplo decir que los inmigrantes cometen más delitos que los nativos (aunque sea verdad) puede ser considerado incitar indirectamente hostilidad contra los inmigrantes y penado.



No es tan sencillo, bien que lo han intentado con VOX y los Tribunales no han actuado, para que se tipifique como delito de odio, en el caso que tú indicas de los inmigrantes, deberías de decir, por ejemplo: "todos los inmigrantes vienen a robar", por ahí sí te podían joder legalmente, pero si dices que hay en términos relativos a su población, más extranjeros condenados por robo, no te va a pasar nada. Pero sí es cierto que el delito de odio es un arma que pende contra cualquiera, si un día se te calienta la boca o el teclado puedes cometer un error y a cascarla.

Además, el delito de odio se aplica solo cuando les interesa, por ejemplo, ahora puedes escribir en Europa que habría que matar a los rusos en las calles de Europa, y no te condenarían, si dices lo mismo de los polacos quizás no corras la misma suerte.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (21 Mar 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Espérate a que en toda Europa la gasolina esté a 10€, el pan racionado y la electricidad cortada parte del día, situación a la que podemos llegar en unos pocos meses de seguir así.



Europa no está en guerra con nadie.
Oh Wait...


----------



## Kreonte (21 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Eso es como decir que Ferran Torres no mete goles por que las botas están mal diseñadas.
> Ucrania, desde tiempos de la II guerra mundial es un paraíso Nazi. Es mas, las peores SS eran la ucranianas. Algo pasa ahí que no es muy saludable. Sólo hace falta que una ONG "benéfica" como Open Society se instale allí y la tenemos liada y concretamente se instaló en 1990.
> El problema sólo se soluciona con el método Birmano y como Putin ahora..



Solo hay que leer un poco para entender el odio ucraniano/alemán al ruso/soviet









Holodomor - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Octubrista (21 Mar 2022)

EEUU quiere que Europa deje de respirar, para perjudicar a Putin:









Guerra en Ucrania - Sube el Brent: La UE podría embargar el petróleo ruso Por Investing.com


Guerra en Ucrania - Sube el Brent: La UE podría embargar el petróleo ruso




m.es.investing.com





"La UE estudiará la posibilidad de imponer un embargo de petróleo a Rusia por su invasión de Ucrania cuando se reúna esta semana con el presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, para una serie de cumbres destinadas a endurecer la respuesta de Occidente a Moscú."


----------



## arriondas (21 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Su picolero de guardia suscribe fuertemente su comentario.



Vamos a ver cosas que ni podíamos imaginarnos. Como por ejemplo, que la electricidad no esté disponible durante las 24 horas del día, que haya momentos en los que la corten para ahorrar.


----------



## ZARGON (21 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> La peli no está nada mal, a mí me gustó mucho como película de acción sobre el conflicto de Kosovo desde un punto de vista ruso-serbio, pero hay algunas fantasmadas y americanadas a la rusa al estilo de la reciente "Stalingrado".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mi me decepcionó por completo la pelicula rusa de Chernobil. Hay una escena en el cuarto de un niño aparece un poster de rambo. Un espanto. Ahi deje de verla.


----------



## Teuro (21 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Pues hay algo que no funciona, Zelensky lleva de politico 3-4 años y *mira la que ha liado...*
> 
> PD- De titiritero a presidente del gobierno de la mano de la Otan.



Ronald Reagan también fue titiritero antes de Presidente.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (21 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> En Kherson, las fuerzas rusas supuestamente abrieron fuego contra (¿cerca?) los manifestantes que se manifestaban contra la ocupación rusa. No está claro si las víctimas.





Se veía venir, que acepten la derrota y que van a volver a ser rusos, por la cuenta que les trae.


----------



## bigmaller (21 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Solo hay que leer un poco para entender el odio ucraniano/alemán al ruso/soviet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si lees un poco. Entiendes la patraña y el montaje. Si lees más, te das cuenta de lo que sucedio de verdad, y como los datos para sacr esas conclusiones son de chiste.


----------



## Fauna iberica (21 Mar 2022)

Se está hablando mucho de Los misiles hipersonicos de Rusia, pero son de verdad indetectables, y en todo caso, no hay ningún país de la OTAN que los tengan?, si de verdad son tan eficaces y no tienen contraparte de los otanicos es un arma terrible y definitiva,.
Podría Rusia atacar con esos misiles a cualquier país de la alianza e incluso a EEUU sin temor de que se los derriben?.
Expertos del foro que opináis?.


----------



## Nicors (21 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Ronald Reagan también fue titiritero antes de Presidente.



Grande Ronald Reagan, acabó con la urss. Zelenski también puede seguir sus pasos, y salir victorioso.


----------



## Marchamaliano (21 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Solo hay que leer un poco para entender el odio ucraniano/alemán al ruso/soviet
> 
> 
> 
> ...






No, hay que leer muchísimo más. Pero que le vamos a pedir a los otanitos.


----------



## rejon (21 Mar 2022)

El asesino genocida del dictador tirano hijoPutin, sera juzgado tarde o temprano como criminal, y su oprimido pueblo se convertira en unos meses en una nueva Corea del Norte, no lo digo yo, lo dicen ya hasta alguno de sus allegados.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (21 Mar 2022)

Abrí jilo con esto, os lo dejo por aquí también






De este enlace








Producer price index for industrial products







www.destatis.de





Esta captura



Y este texto:

_En febrero de 2022, el índice de precios de producción de los productos industriales aumentó un 25,9 % en comparación con febrero de 2021. Según informó la Oficina Federal de Estadística, el índice había aumentado un 25,0 % en enero y un 24,2 % en diciembre de 2021. En comparación con el mes anterior, enero de 2022, el índice general aumentó un 1,4 % en febrero de 2022. *La reciente evolución de los precios en el contexto del ataque de Rusia a Ucrania aún no está incluida en los resultados, ya que la encuesta sobre los precios de producción industrial se llevó a cabo con la fecha de notificación del 15 de febrero de 2022.*_


----------



## Michael_Knight (21 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Bueno Piter Sanches lleva 2 años y mira como estamos, cuando lleve 4 a España no la reconoce ni la madre que la parió



¿Cómo que dos años?, Sánchez lleva casi cuatro años de presidente, desde junio de 2018... debe de ser que se te ha hecho corto.


----------



## crocodile (21 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> EEUU quiere que Europa deje de respirar, para perjudicar a Putin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El amo dando órdenes a sus esclavos


----------



## Marchamaliano (21 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Grande Ronald Reagan, acabó con la urss. Zelenski también puede seguir sus pasos, y salir victorioso.



Yo confío en que acabe con la UE al menos, la otan va a ser mucho pedir.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Se está hablando mucho de Los misiles hipersonicos de Rusia, pero son de verdad indetectables, y en todo caso, no hay ningún país de la OTAN que los tengan?, si de verdad son tan eficaces y no tienen contraparte de los otanicos es un arma terrible y definitiva,.
> Podría Rusia atacar con esos misiles a cualquier país de la alianza e incluso a EEUU sin temor de que se los derriben?.
> Expertos del foro que opináis?.



Lo malo es que también los tienen los chinos y el gordito…vamos los de la guerra de Corea…curioso…


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

La Armada es lo que hace posible esto


----------



## El Exterminador (21 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Si lees un poco. Entiendes la patraña y el montaje. Si lees más, te das cuenta de lo que sucedio de verdad, y como los datos para sacr esas conclusiones son de chiste.



Propaganda que difundieron los nazis en la segunda guerra mundial, y que por ciertos intereses, los aliados se han quedado con el copy right. Fíjese usted que antes del holodomor hubo varias hambrunas y esa misma, fue la última que hubo...pero claro, que no lloviera y hubiera una mala cosecha era culpa de stalin


----------



## lefebre (21 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> En Kherson, las fuerzas rusas supuestamente abrieron fuego contra (¿cerca?) los manifestantes que se manifestaban contra la ocupación rusa. No está claro si las víctimas.



Normal. Aquí la guardia civil también le metió hace dos días un tiro en la tripa a un camionero que se estaba manifestando. 
Lo mismo le pasó a la tipa esta que saltaba la barricada en el asalto al congreso cuando lo de Trump.
Darwin dijo una vez: "no toques los cojones reiteradamente a un tipo que va armado".
Poco me parece.


----------



## JAGGER (21 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Eso es como decir que Ferran Torres no mete goles por que las botas están mal diseñadas.
> Ucrania, desde tiempos de la II guerra mundial es un paraíso Nazi. Es mas, las peores SS eran la ucranianas. Algo pasa ahí que no es muy saludable. Sólo hace falta que una ONG "benéfica" como Open Society se instale allí y la tenemos liada y concretamente se instaló en 1990.
> El problema sólo se soluciona con el método Birmano y como Putin ahora..



Y qué hizo la horda desde 1945 hasta acá?
Absolutamente nada.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (21 Mar 2022)

Menos mal que siempre le echamos veinte


----------



## Roedr (21 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Una cosa es un prorruso y otra alguien que no traga con la propaganda que nos inunda. Yo solo meto en ignore a quien va insultando y flameando el hilo, y me da igual que sea a favor de unos u otros, y otros a los que meto es *a los mierdas que van posteando fotos gore de cadaveres de soldados.*



Eso debería ser considerado delito y perseguido. Es una falta completa de humanidad, una vejación innecesaria. Hay un hilo de txusky, el buitre necrófilo del foro, donde dejé de postear porque no se podía entrar sin encontrarte con fotos de cadáveres por todos los sitios.


----------



## Nicors (21 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Yo confío en que acabe con la UE al menos, la otan va a ser mucho pedir.



Ajjaj, espera sentado.


----------



## bigmaller (21 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Se está hablando mucho de Los misiles hipersonicos de Rusia, pero son de verdad indetectables, y en todo caso, no hay ningún país de la OTAN que los tengan?, si de verdad son tan eficaces y no tienen contraparte de los otanicos es un arma terrible y definitiva,.
> Podría Rusia atacar con esos misiles a cualquier país de la alianza e incluso a EEUU sin temor de que se los derriben?.
> Expertos del foro que opináis?.



El temor no es a que se los derriben. 

El temor es por las bombas que les van a caer despues como retaliación.

Se tiende a comparar sistemas de los contrincantes para decir quien ganaría en el conflicto, cuando esto no tiene logica.


----------



## coscorron (21 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> EEUU quiere que Europa deje de respirar, para perjudicar a Putin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y la gente aplaudiendo encima ... Ardo en deseos de que les empiecen a llegar las facturas de la electricidad del mes de Marzo a ver si siguen aplaudiendo porque si Febrero fue jodio en Marzo el precio medio del MWh fue un +30 % de momento y eso sólo con anuncios de que iban a imponerse sanciones al gas ruso pero sin que se viera afectado para nada el flujo de gas ... El día que el flujo de gas se vea de verdad afectado a ver que pasa ...




El precio medio en Febrero fue de 200 MWh así que nada que disfruten las sanciones. Me espero efectivamente a que me expliquen porque mi sueldo se va a ver menguado considerablemente y que no me vengan con gilipolleces de que defiende la libertad de los ucranianos y tontería variadas porque ya no cuela ... A la OTAN y a la UE lo que les pase a los ucranianos como individuos se la trae floja así que me imagino que estan ahí defendiendo unos intereses que no se si son los míos o los de EEUU y quiero saber cuales son esos intereses ...


----------



## Marchamaliano (21 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Ajjaj, espera sentado.



Pues siéntate tu con Rusia. No es ni Serbia, ni Libia, ni Siria, ni Irak...bueno ni siquiera Afganistán. Siéntate.


----------



## alcorconita (21 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Solo hay que leer un poco para entender el odio ucraniano/alemán al ruso/soviet
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Yo creo que el impacto en la población de la revolución industrial rusa fue el mismo que en la inglesa. Lo único que cambia es el tiempo y el contexto en que se produjeron. Una en un siglo y otra en diez años; una en una época de paz mundial y otra en preguerra mundial. 
Era lo que tocaba por cojones. Ahí Stalin leyó bien la Historia.

La imagen de arriba son minas de carbón en UK.


----------



## _LoKy_ (21 Mar 2022)

Imágenes publicadas por el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia del ataque al centro de entrenamiento del 132º batallón de reconocimiento de las tropas de asalto aéreo de Ucrania en la región de Zhytomyr,17 km al sureste de Ovruch.

A juzgar por las imágenes de los satélites, tres objetivos fueron alcanzados


----------



## Moderado (21 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Como qu esto no está en las Redes Sociales



Están saliendo decenas de estos vídeos, gente atada y torturada por cosas como robar comida.

No solo a hombres, también les han hecho eso a niños, a las mujeres les han quitado los pantalones y les han dejado tiradas en los postes, en un estado de anarquía eso es una invitación abierta para todo tipo de violadores.

Estas tácticas terroristas no son mas que una muestra de debilidad, aún con una invasión extranjera el régimen ukronazi apenas es capaz de mantener el control sobre su territorio y el apoyo de la población. 

Parece que ya dan la situación por perdida y ya no les importa mantener ni un mínimo de decencia, se están comportando como auténticos salvajes.


----------



## Marchamaliano (21 Mar 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Están saliendo decenas de estos vídeos, gente atada y torturada por cosas como robar comida.
> 
> No solo a hombres, también les han hecho eso a niños, a las mujeres les han quitado los pantalones y les han dejado tiradas en los postes, en un estado de anarquía eso es una invitación abierta para todo tipo de violadores.
> 
> ...



Son el ISIS rubio.


----------



## Azote87 (21 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Eso debería ser considerado delito y perseguido. Es una falta completa de humanidad, una vejación innecesaria. Hay un hilo de txusky, el buitre necrófilo del foro, donde dejé de postear porque no se podía entrar sin encontrarte con fotos de cadáveres por todos los sitios.



El otro día sacaron un vídeo de como meaban a un muerto , siendo el bando que sea debería ser delito distribuirlo


----------



## rejon (21 Mar 2022)

Es imperdonable, deben establecerse sanciones duraderas a Rusia mientras no restituya al menos parte del dolor causado reconstruyendo las ciudades destruidas...es cierto que la población rusa no tiene más culpa que en su mayoría ser cobardes para reclamar una democracia, pero estas naciones autoritarias deben estar fuera de la comunidad internacional y deben pagar por este horror...


----------



## Nicors (21 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Pues siéntate tu con Rusia. No es ni Serbia, ni Libia, ni Siria, ni Irak...bueno ni siquiera Afganistán. Siéntate.



Yo estoy de pie, viendo a los moros envueltos en piel de cerdo:
*“los chechenos kadirovitas (por el apellido de si jefe, Kadirov) eliminados en la región de Dnepropetrovsk serán enterrados en pieles de cerdo. *La decisión se ha tomado oficialmente. Todos los kadirovitas muertos en el territorio de esta región serán cosidos y enterrados en pieles de cerdo. Gracias a las plantas de procesamiento de carne de la ciudad (disponemos de ellas). Veamos cómo será recibidos allí en el cielo”








Un teniente de alcalde ucraniano amenaza a los soldados chechenos: serán enterrados envueltos en pieles de cerdo


Los ataques rusos contra la población civil provocan reacciones ajenas por completo al respeto que deben tener los fallecidos en combate




www.larazon.es





Jajajja


----------



## _LoKy_ (21 Mar 2022)

Las fuerzas de seguridad ucranianas volaron el puente ferroviario en Irpin, región de Kiev.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Mar 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Están saliendo decenas de estos vídeos, gente atada y torturada por cosas como robar comida.
> 
> No solo a hombres, también les han hecho eso a niños, a las mujeres les han quitado los pantalones y les han dejado tiradas en los postes, en un estado de anarquía eso es una invitación abierta para todo tipo de violadores.
> 
> ...



Les faltan a los ucronazis colgarlos de las farolas como en Berlín, con el cartel de traidor.


----------



## Seronoser (21 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Yo pienso que los dirigentes usanos, no solo no tienen miedo, *estan buscando activamente la guerra, *van a lanzar a los europeos a una IIIGM, piensan que sera una guerra de menos a mas y que solo se combatira en europa.
> 
> PD- Si la guerra es de mas a menos, no hay de que preocuparse, el planeta petara globalmente, solidaria que es la madre tierra.



Claro, porque no participan en ella. 
Es lo que decía: Desde Washington piensan que la guerra no les va a afectar.
Son ingenuos.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (21 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Abrí jilo con esto, os lo dejo por aquí también
> 
> 
> 
> ...



el DAX ni se inmuta


----------



## Seronoser (21 Mar 2022)

Esto sirve para recordar que Leroy Merlin, y todo el grupo Auchan, incluyendo Decathlon, Pimkie, etc, no se ha ido ni de Rusia...ni de Ucrania.


----------



## Marchamaliano (21 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Claro, porque no participan en ella.
> Es lo que decía: Desde Washington piensan que la guerra no les va a afectar.
> Son ingenuos.



Yo solo pido que si nos caen los topol a nosotros, que no se olviden los rusos por mandarlos por duplicado a usa y a bruselas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (21 Mar 2022)

Se informa sobre la muerte en Mariupol del subcomandante del 1er batallón operativo, el teniente mayor ucraniano "Azov" Dunikov Denis Alexandrovich (Fantasma) como resultado de una bomba rusa.

El padre del fallecido dijo en su Twitter que el bombardeo de las posiciones de Azov prácticamente no cesa -se realizaron más de 20 ataques aéreos en una sola noche- y las defensas del regimiento se van aplastando poco a poco.


----------



## Seronoser (21 Mar 2022)

Happy Mask Salesman dijo:


> Me hace gracia porque los pro rusos cuando les explotas su pompa de jabon de propaganda de Russia Today y Sputnik en la que viven, se enfadan cual niño y te ponen en el ignore. Digo yo, si van a escuchar noticias desfavorables, no seria mas facil que crearan otro rollo foroproruso.com? es que no entiendo muy bien eso de meter en el ignore a todos hasta que solo quedan pro rusos...  pero bueno, eso cada uno. Imagino que tampoco ven la imagen infantil que dejan tras de si. Algun forero en otro tema de hecho es bueno, pero en este pierde los papeles, y da pena verlo la verdad.



Tengo una pregunta, a ver si me la puedes responder:
Por qué ABSOLUTAMENTE TODOS los foreros del 2020 sois subnormales?
Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Mar 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> el DAX ni se inmuta



Petróleo Ural…
112.73USD
+4.93 +4.57%


----------



## Mabuse (21 Mar 2022)

Los asesores de la OTAN no parecen haber aprendido nada tras ochenta años montando guerras por todo el planeta. Hay enemigos a los que las dificultades y las amenazas los hacen crecerse como ciclistas en un puerto. Hay otros en cambio a los que una mala cara les hace tirarse al suelo como futbolistas en una final. Los rusos han demostrado ser de los primeros.


----------



## _LoKy_ (21 Mar 2022)

Su-25 con la Z en la cola en las cercanías de Mariupol. Foto de Max Clark.


----------



## orcblin (21 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Claro, porque no participan en ella.
> Es lo que decía: Desde Washington piensan que la guerra no les va a afectar.
> Son ingenuos.



es que han adelantado a lo mejor una década la desdolarización de la mitad del mundo...

así que ya sabemos lo que va a pasar si termina esta guerra, otra nueva guerra (argelia marruecos??) porque lo de china y taiwan está casi descontando.


----------



## porconsiguiente (21 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Ronald Reagan también fue titiritero antes de Presidente.



Toni Cantó, calienta que sales.


----------



## Honkler (21 Mar 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> Eso parece que es cierto. El alto mando nazi los mandaba a los bosques checos para que Tito se encargara de ellos. Y Tito encantado, claro.



Tito y checos como que no… yugoslavos en todo caso.


----------



## Agilipollado (21 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Se informa sobre la muerte en Mariupol del subcomandante del 1er batallón operativo, el teniente mayor ucraniano "Azov" Dunikov Denis Alexandrovich (Fantasma) como resultado de una bomba rusa.
> 
> El padre del fallecido dijo en su Twitter que el bombardeo de las posiciones de Azov prácticamente no cesa -se realizaron más de 20 ataques aéreos en una sola noche- y las defensas del regimiento se van aplastando poco a poco.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 992905



Más que por una bomba, creo que falleció al bajar rápido por las escaleras por un ataque al corazón


----------



## tomcat ii (21 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> En Kherson, las fuerzas rusas supuestamente abrieron fuego contra (¿cerca?) los manifestantes que se manifestaban contra la ocupación rusa. No está claro si las víctimas.



Una de las cosas que más me sorprende es la inconsciencia y estulticia del personal en general. Pero como te pones a protestar ante un ejército invasor que además está siendo desangrado. Luego la niña retarded con la foto del gato mientras su padre y su hermano probablemente están en el frente. Ayer, las mujeres rusas, por análisis de llamadas de los soldados, están más preocupadas de lo que sus hijos y maridos puedan rapiñar en Ucrania que de su salud y seguridad.


----------



## Seronoser (21 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Se está hablando mucho de Los misiles hipersonicos de Rusia, pero son de verdad indetectables, y en todo caso, no hay ningún país de la OTAN que los tengan?, si de verdad son tan eficaces y no tienen contraparte de los otanicos es un arma terrible y definitiva,.
> Podría Rusia atacar con esos misiles a cualquier país de la alianza e incluso a EEUU sin temor de que se los derriben?.
> Expertos del foro que opináis?.



Por supuesto.
Por eso no verás un F35 a menos de 2000 km de Rusia en estos momentos.


----------



## NS 4 (21 Mar 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> No nos olvidemos del mayor genocidio cometido por la OTAN y sus estados lacayos, la muerte de miles y limpieza de 300.000 serbios de Krajina.
> 
> Si bien los bombardeos de Serbia fueron un acto de genocidio sin límites, auspiciado y alentado por todos los medios en Europa, llegándose a bombardear centrales eléctricas y todo tipo de infraestructuras para cortar la luz y aterrorizar a la población civil, que se ataba con cadenas a los puentes para evitar que fueran bombardeados, lo de Krajina fue inenarrable. Familias enteras sacadas a punta de ametralladora de sus hogares por soldados de la OTAN en compañía de las fuerzas croatas, y enviadas fuera de sus tierras, mientras todos los periodistas occidentales miraban para otro lado y justificaban cualquier acto cometido en nombre de la democracia.



Verbigratia de Ante Gotovina...el "heroi" croata...a mayor gloria de su historia de nazionalsocialismo irredento y sanguinario.

Hoy dia los serbios expulsados a bombazo limpio de la Krajina, aun no son ciudadanos de pleno derecho en Croacia...privandoseles de su legitima propiedad...estando incluso vetada la propiedad para ellos en todo el pais si desean establecerse en alguna ciudad y comprar vivienda.

Aun asi...no se supero la barbarie de la Ustaca...ese millon y medio de serbios eliminados de las mas variopintas y crueles maneras PESA MUCHO EN EL ALMA SERBIA...que jamas olvidara...


----------



## rejon (21 Mar 2022)

No sólo los ucranianos le van a odiar POR SIGLOS. El mundo libre y democrático también. Nunca vamos a olvidar esto. Nunca.


----------



## ferrys (21 Mar 2022)

Es mediodía y se echa en falta la foto de los helicopteros dañados en Kherson y al general ruso abatido por francotiradores.
Espabilad coño.


----------



## Impresionante (21 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Se informa sobre la muerte en Mariupol del subcomandante del 1er batallón operativo, el teniente mayor ucraniano "Azov" Dunikov Denis Alexandrovich (Fantasma) como resultado de una bomba rusa.
> 
> El padre del fallecido dijo en su Twitter que el bombardeo de las posiciones de Azov prácticamente no cesa -se realizaron más de 20 ataques aéreos en una sola noche- y las defensas del regimiento se van aplastando poco a poco.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 992905



Este estaría en retaguardia


----------



## mazuste (21 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Se está hablando mucho de Los misiles hipersonicos de Rusia, pero son de verdad indetectables, y en todo caso, no hay ningún país de la OTAN que los tengan?, si de verdad son tan eficaces y no tienen contraparte de los otanicos es un arma terrible y definitiva,.
> Podría Rusia atacar con esos misiles a cualquier país de la alianza e incluso a EEUU sin temor de que se los derriben?.
> Expertos del foro que opináis?.



¿Por qué, cree usted, qué Rusia lanzaría el reto del "no ultimátum" a EEUU
para que regresara a las fronteras previas a 1997; así sin mas? ¿Por farol?

Rusia, simplemente, está aprovechando los tiempos de su posición "hipersónica"
para hacer retroceder y calmar al imperio porque tiene todas las cartas ganadoras.

Que son hipersónicas y pueden mover la batalla a los centros de la metrópoli imperial.


----------



## John Nash (21 Mar 2022)

China respalda a Argelia y acusa a Sánchez de dedicarse a "juegos estratégicos" en el Sáhara


Mientras desde Argel clamaban por la "traición" de España tras el cambio de postura sobre el Sáhara Occidental, su ministro de Exteriores, Ramtane Lamamra, encontró...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Silvia Charo (21 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Se informa sobre la muerte en Mariupol del subcomandante del 1er batallón operativo, el teniente mayor ucraniano "Azov" Dunikov Denis Alexandrovich (Fantasma) como resultado de una bomba rusa.
> 
> El padre del fallecido dijo en su Twitter que el bombardeo de las posiciones de Azov prácticamente no cesa -se realizaron más de 20 ataques aéreos en una sola noche- y las defensas del regimiento se van aplastando poco a poco.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 992905



Porkins ha caído, repito, ha caído Porkins.


----------



## Pcranales (21 Mar 2022)

Los "nazis" estos que parecen sacados de una película de Hollywood, financiados por la misma judiada que financia el isis, con sus banderas y soles negros, son más falsos que el holocausto.


----------



## Moderado (21 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Son el ISIS rubio.



Yo creo que no importa tanto la ideología que tienen estos grupos, yo los veo como la contra paramilitar que EEUU usa para aterrorizar a la población de un país enemigo.

Los ukronazis han hecho en Ucrania lo que al-qaeda hizo en Siria, destruir la sociedad y convertirla en un vertedero sin ninguna institucionalidad. Y no lo han hecho por ideología, lo han hecho porque eso es lo que EEUU quería que hicieran.

Esta táctica la estrenó Reagan en Nicaragua en los 80 y la perfeccionó en Afganistán después. 

Los que pasan por allí están acojonados porque si intentan ayudar al crio acabarán igual, incluyendo sus familias.

Hay una razón por la que el batallón Azov ha controlado Mariupol todo este tiempo sin grandes problemas (la ciudad es rusa): porque la población está aterrorizada.

A ver que haces tu contra miles de animales armados hasta los dientes, si mueves un dedo te torturan públicamente.


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Se informa sobre la muerte en Mariupol del subcomandante del 1er batallón operativo, el teniente mayor ucraniano "Azov" Dunikov Denis Alexandrovich (Fantasma) como resultado de una bomba rusa.
> 
> El padre del fallecido dijo en su Twitter que el bombardeo de las posiciones de Azov prácticamente no cesa -se realizaron más de 20 ataques aéreos en una sola noche- y las defensas del regimiento se van aplastando poco a poco.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 992905



Lo detectaron con un medidor de anomalías gravitatorias? O quizá con un sismógrafo?


----------



## John Nash (21 Mar 2022)

EE.UU. asegura que Pekín ya ha armado totalmente varias islas artificiales en el disputado mar de la China Meridional


El comandante de las fuerzas estadounidenses en la región Indo-Pacífico considera que la acumulación de armas por parte del gigante asiático está desestabilizando la región.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## Dylan Leary (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Este estaría en retaguardia



Este por retaguardia emite más gases que un T-90


----------



## _LoKy_ (21 Mar 2022)

Mapa del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa en la mañana del 21/03/2022
sector del pueblo de Verkhnetoretskoye
Distrito de Yasinovatsky.


----------



## rejon (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fabs (21 Mar 2022)

"Transmoritorránea" XDXD


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Mar 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Yo creo que no importa tanto la ideología que tienen estos grupos, yo los veo como la contra paramilitar que EEUU usa para aterrorizar a la población de un país enemigo.
> 
> Los ukronazis han hecho en Ucrania lo que al-qaeda hizo en Siria, destruir la sociedad y convertirla en un vertedero sin ninguna institucionalidad. Y no lo han hecho por ideología, lo han hecho porque eso es lo que EEUU quería que hicieran.
> 
> ...



El Primer NWO tenía tres patas; el Partido America First con Charles Lindberg como cadidato, el Rey Eduardo VIII y su camarilla nazi y el NSDAP, el primero no se presentó y su candidato sustituto perdió frente a Roosebelt, el segundo fué sustituido, solo quedó el tercero, que siguó adelante con el plan por su cuenta, cuando sus tropas entraron en Varsovia, sus carteles decian, "Empieza el Nuevo Orden".


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (21 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Petróleo Ural…
> 112.73USD
> +4.93 +4.57%



Lo de la bolsa ya tiene 0 sentido, te sube la inflacion , el petroleo un 5% y la bolsa todos los dias em verde


----------



## Tales. (21 Mar 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Una de las cosas que más me sorprende es la inconsciencia y estulticia del personal en general. Pero como te pones a protestar ante un ejército invasor que además está siendo desangrado. Luego la niña retarded con la foto del gato mientras su padre y su hermano probablemente están en el frente. Ayer, las mujeres rusas, por análisis de llamadas de los soldados, están más preocupadas de lo que sus hijos y maridos puedan rapiñar en Ucrania que de su salud y seguridad.



La sociedad está compuesta por idiotas desde que el mundo es mundo


----------



## arriondas (21 Mar 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Verbigratia de Ante Gotovina...el "heroi" croata...a mayor gloria de su historia de nazionalsocialismo irredento y sanguinario.
> 
> Hoy dia los serbios expulsados a bombazo limpio de la Krajina, aun no son ciudadanos de pleno derecho en Croacia...privandoseles de su legitima propiedad...estando incluso vetada la propiedad para ellos en todo el pais si desean establecerse en alguna ciudad y comprar vivienda.
> 
> Aun asi...no se supero la barbarie de la Ustaca...ese millon y medio de serbios eliminados de las mas variopintas y crueles maneras PESA MUCHO EN EL ALMA SERBIA...que jamas olvidara...



El genocidio olvidado, el de los serbios. A manos de alemanes, austriacos, croatas... Los ustashe, junto a los banderistas los más salvajes aliados de los nazis. Alimañas, no hombres, que se recreaban con sus matanzas, escandalizando a los propios alemanes. Otros a los que Occidente ha blanqueado; el "za dom spremni" es lo mismo que el "slava ukraini" el grito de guerra de esos carniceros. Ucrania y Croacia, vidas paralelas,

Pocos pueblos en Europa han sufrido tanto como ellos, en las dos guerras mundiales y en las guerras de la ex-Yugoslavia. La demonización de los rusos me recuerda mucho a la que padecieron ellos en los años 90, es calcada. Pura intoxicación, propaganda maniquea.


----------



## _LoKy_ (21 Mar 2022)

Los paracaidistas rusos en Gostomel capturaron una copia bastante rara del mortero autopropulsado ucraniano de 120 mm BTR-3M2


----------



## capitán almeida (21 Mar 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> Porkins ha caído, repito, ha caído Porkins.



Venga, lazo negro bacinilla...


----------



## Charidemo (21 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Te entiendo, yo ya estoy acostumbrado, pero piensa que salvo excepciones notables, tampoco te vas a perder mucho.
> 
> Zhukov en este hilo lo dan como supuesto experto.
> 
> ...



El conforero Zhukov (y otros) no va de experto sino que se le reconoce que por cercanía y cuestiones ideomaticas aporta información u opinion desde el lado al que no es fácil acceder. Por otro lado yo no ignoro a nadie pero co.prendo que algunos ignoren a quienes no aportan nada nuevo salvo tocar los cojones. La poca info que estos últimos pueden aportar ya te la dan por la tele y la casquería que enlazan es absolutamente innecesaria e irrelevante. Un buen aporte puede ser mostrar como suelen los ucros en una emboscada o cuantas emboscadas han hecho.. No es informativo mostrar repetidamente los mismos cadaveres achicharrados. Es normal que se lrs diga que ensucian el hilo. No aportan a los demás sino que parecen buscar dar rienda suelta a una parte emocional oscura.
Primero la información y la razón, por favor. Para que me manipulen las emociones esta el telediario.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Mar 2022)

los inexplicables discursos y arengas belicistas del SÍ A LA GUERRA , que se escuchan por todos lados , me recuerda a esto .









Discurso del Sportpalast - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




!


El *Discurso del Sportpalast* (en alemán: _*Sportpalastrede*_) o el discurso de guerra total fue un discurso pronunciado por el Ministro de propaganda alemán Joseph Goebbels en el Sportpalast de Berlín a una audiencia numerosa el 18 de febrero de 1943, en el cual pedía una guerra total, cuando la marea de la Segunda Guerra Mundial se estaba volviendo en contra de los intereses de la Alemania nazi y sus aliados

Es considerado el más famoso de los discursos de Joseph Goebbels y uno de los más famosos de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. El discurso fue la primera admisión pública por parte de la dirección nazi de que Alemania enfrentaba graves peligros. Goebbels exhortó al pueblo alemán a continuar la guerra a pesar de ser tan arduo y difícil porque veían que tanto la supervivencia de Alemania como la supervivencia de una Europa no bolchevique estaban en juego.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

AVION CHINA PLANE CRASH 133
PICADO DE 90º A DEGUELLO A COMERSE EL SUELO
AVION CONTRA EL MUNDO



https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2022/03/EiNO3YQvBsYqJHeoouOc_21_6dc840ed835cb94687887d4ef03ab343_video_original.mp4











Mr. Deeds


Boeing 737 with 133 people aboard crashed in eastern China. no survivors




anonup.com


----------



## Fauna iberica (21 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿Por qué, cree usted, qué Rusia lanzaría el reto del "no ultimátum" a EEUU
> para que regresara a las fronteras previas a 1997; así sin mas? ¿Por farol?
> 
> Rusia, simplemente, está aprovechando los tiempos de su posición "hipersónica"
> ...



Ese ultimatum la OTAN no lo va a aceptar, y para volver a las fronteras de 1997 tendria que atacar y derrotar a todos los paises que entraron a partir de esa fecha:
serian , Polonia, Hungría, la República Checa , Bulgaria, Estonia, Letonia, Lituania, Rumania, Eslovaquia , Eslovenia. Albania , Croacia, 
Eso es casi imposible de cumplir por parte de rusia, por muchos misiles hipersonicos que tenga, una guerra contra todos esos paises dejaria a rusia devastada y si la OTAN entra de lleno la unica solucion es que utilizaran esos misiles con carga nuclear y aun asi las probabilidades de que le devolvieran el golpe sera dada por seguro.


----------



## Atonito (21 Mar 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Lo de la bolsa ya tiene 0 sentido, te sube la inflacion , el petroleo un 5% y la bolsa todos los dias em verde



La bolsa de NY y la de la city de Londonistan están mas manipuladas que un casino turco, los grandes ballenatos de WStreet no quieren perder ni un céntimo, además, las economías de USA y la pérfida Albión están muy financiarizadas, dependen en exceso del mundo financiero, y ya puede caer una tormenta de meteoritos o invadirnos los Klingon que van a seguir en verde, es un teatrillo, un timo, un toco mocho que se han montado para seguir viviendo la vida loca.
Pero Rusia y China han dicho basta, hasta aquí hemos llegado con el timo de la estampita, los anglos llevan demasiado tiempo jodiendo al mundo con sus economías mantenidas por un estafa piramidal.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

RUSSIA RUSSIA RUSSIA 






[/CENTER]


----------



## pemebe (21 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> No es tan sencillo, bien que lo han intentado con VOX y los Tribunales no han actuado, para que se tipifique como delito de odio, en el caso que tú indicas de los inmigrantes, deberías de decir, por ejemplo: "todos los inmigrantes vienen a robar", por ahí sí te podían joder legalmente, pero si dices que hay en términos relativos a su población, más extranjeros condenados por robo, no te va a pasar nada. Pero sí es cierto que el delito de odio es un arma que pende contra cualquiera, si un día se te calienta la boca o el teclado puedes cometer un error y a cascarla.
> 
> *Además, el delito de odio se aplica solo cuando les interesa, por ejemplo, ahora puedes escribir en Europa que habría que matar a los rusos en las calles de Europa, y no te condenarían, si dices lo mismo de los polacos quizás no corras la misma suerte.*



Exactamente, tu ultima frase es lo que trataba de explicar. Estaba respondiendo a:

_Otra mentira sistémica de.la propaganda rusa.* En España, la UE, puedes opinar como quieras* .....
Allí no, llamalo falta de valor, esclavismo, dictadura criminal..._

Puedes decir que todos los hombres son violadores, pero no puedes decir que todos los inmigrantes vienen a robar (ambas mentiras)


----------



## Bartleby (21 Mar 2022)

*Lo que sucede*




*Como nos lo cuenta La Sexta*




Y no olvidar que, la extremaderecha son los camioneros y agricultores


----------



## El-Mano (21 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Sí, a mí tambien me pasa, hay páginas que se quedan con 5 o 6 respuestas. Pero luego entras sin logear y ves que no te pierdes nada, me parece que hasta está allseeyingeye por aquí con sus troleadas kilométricas, ahora se llama elgato de no se qué.



Recomiendo también cambiar los mensajes por página, creo que de normal son 10 y se puede aumentar a 20


----------



## alnitak (21 Mar 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Lo de la bolsa ya tiene 0 sentido, te sube la inflacion , el petroleo un 5% y la bolsa todos los dias em verde




JAJAJAJ

PRECISAMENTE POR ESO DEBE SUBIR

LO QEU SE HUNDE NO ES LA BOLSA NI EL PETROLEO

LO QUE SE HUNDE ES EL EURO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


POR ESO NO PUEDE BAJAR


REPSOL TIENE COSAS
IBERDORLA TIENE COSAS

NO EUROS


----------



## kelden (21 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Que son hipersónicas y pueden mover la batalla a los centros de la metrópoli imperial.



Eso ya podían hacerlo antes. Con esto no ha cambiado nada en ese sentido.


----------



## Zappa (21 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El genocidio olvidado, el de los serbios. A manos de alemanes, austriacos, croatas... Los ustashe, junto a los banderistas los más salvajes aliados de los nazis. Alimañas, no hombres, que se recreaban con sus matanzas, escandalizando a los propios alemanes. Otros a los que Occidente ha blanqueado; el "za dom spremni" es lo mismo que el "slava ukraini" el grito de guerra de esos carniceros. Ucrania y Croacia, vidas paralelas,
> 
> Pocos pueblos en Europa han sufrido tanto como ellos, en las dos guerras mundiales y en las guerras de la ex-Yugoslavia. La demonización de los rusos me recuerda mucho a la que padecieron ellos en los años 90, es calcada. Pura intoxicación, propaganda maniquea.



Aun siendo totalmente cierto lo que dices, las personas son responsables de sus acciones individuales.

Odiar a todo un pueblo porque sus abuelos hicieron X no tiene sentido. Les das caña, y cuando tus nietos están mal, sus nietos les dan caña a ellos.

Y vuelta a empezar. Rusia quizás está sembrando las semillas de otro conflicto futuro. Cuando Ucrania desaparezca, los ucranianos se resentirán, y quien sabe lo que pasará en el futuro.

Putin está usando el entendible odio al nazismo de los rusos para justificar una agresión contra gente que dista mucho, excepto en los radicales de cabeza hueca, de ser los colaboradores del Tercer Reich que había por la zona. Habla de nazis en Ucrania como si todo el país estuviera lleno de eso, y si bien ha habido un cruento conflicto durante 8 años en Donbass, y Ucrania se ha cebado, la GENTE COMÚN está pagando.

Hay, por otro lado, una notable diferencia entre el nazismo y esto.

Con los nazis, los Einsatzgruppen se quedaban sin munición y sin licor de la ingente cantidad de gente que se cepillaban en unas semanas.

Temo (y esto si que me preocupa), que a Putin o a alguno de los suyos (o a Zelensky o a alguno de los suyos) se le vaya la mano de mala manera y repitan lo de Katowice en represalia por todos los muertos que están teniendo.

Espero que no, que no acabe en masacres y fosas de civiles que no hablaban el idioma "adecuado".


----------



## crocodile (21 Mar 2022)

Pero no habían dado un ultimátum en Mariupol ?


----------



## Mabuse (21 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Yo pienso que los dirigentes usanos, no solo no tienen miedo, *estan buscando activamente la guerra, *van a lanzar a los europeos a una IIIGM, piensan que sera una guerra de menos a mas y que solo se combatira en europa.
> 
> PD- Si la guerra es de mas a menos, no hay de que preocuparse, el planeta petara globalmente, solidaria que es la madre tierra.



Los planes de EEUU para Siria y Ucrania no han salido como esperaban, sería muy irresponsable por parte de los gringos esperar que la IV guerra mundial se desarrollara y empezara como ellos creen. Cierto que hay países que siguen al pie de la letra los dictados americanos, pero muchos otros países les están abandonando.
En caso de guerra mundial hay demasiados puntos críticos en el hemisferio occidental, España, Panamá, Capetón y Egipto, en el Oriental tenemos el Mar de China, Malasia, la India el Estrecho de Bering y Filipinas. La mayoría de estas costas son poco amigables, y se volverán abiertamente hostiles si se les da oportunidad.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (21 Mar 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> ¿Habéis visto el vídeo del accidente del avión chino? Habrá que estar pendiente de las reacciones de las autoridades chinas.




Boeing se ha lucido con esa mierda con alas a la que llama 737 ....


----------



## Gotthard (21 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Eso debería ser considerado delito y perseguido. Es una falta completa de humanidad, una vejación innecesaria. Hay un hilo de txusky, el buitre necrófilo del foro, donde dejé de postear porque no se podía entrar sin encontrarte con fotos de cadáveres por todos los sitios.



Es que es un delito penal, cualquier falta de respeto o menosprecio publica a un cadaver se entiende por profanación y por tanto aplica el art. 526 CP. y lo interesante es que la doctrina del TS no requiere que familiares lo denuncien o la persona sea conocida, es de aplicacion universal a cualquier denigración de un cadaver. Esto vino de alguna foto de cadaveres destrozados por ETA que se difundió en revistas o fancines, hace ya años y asesinatos en que se envio foto del cadaver haciendo mofa. La fiscalia te adoba la STS70/2002 y te puedes dar por jodido porque para el juez es sota-caballo-rey.

Se puede publicar una foto de un cadaver contextualizado por un alto valor informativo a un hecho concreto, como hacia la extinta Intervíu, por ejemplo con la terrible foto de Irene Villa y su madre o las de la casa cuartel de Zaragoza, pero ponerle abajo un comentario jocoso o cualquier otra cosa es 526 de cabeza. Pero esto es ir en la cuerda floja, ni que decir tiene que pese a ser una revista, Interviú se comio bastantes multas por esto, pero sería que le arrendaba la ganancia.

A un mozo de un cementerio le cayeron 9 meses de multa por hacerse el gracioso con un par de fiambres, y eso que estaban intactos y no se sacaban ni partes intimas ni nada. Fue acusado de oficio por fiscalía, ningun familiar le dio por denunciar.









Al banquillo por difundir fotos de fallecidos por WhatsApp


Antonio Jesús L. G. cogió el cadáver de una mujer, lo colocó apoyado en un árbol y le tomó una fotografía. Fue el 24 de octubre de 2014. Presuntamente, protagon...




www.diariojaen.es


----------



## Trajanillo (21 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Se está hablando mucho de Los misiles hipersonicos de Rusia, pero son de verdad indetectables, y en todo caso, no hay ningún país de la OTAN que los tengan?, si de verdad son tan eficaces y no tienen contraparte de los otanicos es un arma terrible y definitiva,.
> Podría Rusia atacar con esos misiles a cualquier país de la alianza e incluso a EEUU sin temor de que se los derriben?.
> Expertos del foro que opináis?.



Pues si es verdad que lo tienen y por lo que he podido leer de lo que son capaces, si tiene un problema la OTAN con esos misiles y sobretodo quien tiene un problema serio es la NAVY.


----------



## Trajanillo (21 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El asesino genocida del dictador tirano hijoPutin, sera juzgado tarde o temprano como criminal, y su oprimido pueblo se convertira en unos meses en una nueva Corea del Norte, no lo digo yo, lo dicen ya hasta alguno de sus allegados.



No has tenido cojones a contestar a una simple pregunta que te he hecho y sigues pontificando una pollada detrás de otra como si no hubiera un mañana...


----------



## Trajanillo (21 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> ¿Cómo que dos años?, Sánchez lleva casi cuatro años de presidente, desde junio de 2018... debe de ser que se te ha hecho corto.



Digo a calzón quitao, cuano fue por la moción de censura tenía más o menos las manos atadas.


----------



## Trajanillo (21 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Abrí jilo con esto, os lo dejo por aquí también
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues ahora que suban los tipos de interes y ya directamente nos vamos a la mierda. Casi va a ser más humano que nos tiren unas nukes, sufriremos menos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

LA FALSA UNION EUROPEA 
A TRAVES DE CRISTINA LAGARDE
666 BAPHOMET SIMBOLOGIA 













Truth Seeker


AnonUp.com Patriot Platform. \'If not us, who? If not now, when?\'




anonup.com







 ​


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Mar 2022)

traigo esta noticia de enero de 2020 , que quizás no fue tan error como se hizo creer a la borregada. 

A ver si en el avión iba alguien a quien querían matar y de hecho lo mataron ! 

recuerden que EL ARTE DE LA GUERRA CONSISTE EN EL ENGAÑO












__





Mueren los 176 ocupantes del avión ucraniano estrellado en Irán


Un vuelo comercial de la compañía Ukraine International Airlines (UIA) se ha estrellado tras despegar del aeropuerto internacional Iman Jomeini con 176 personas a bordo, que fallec




www.elmundo.es






La muerte de los 176 ocupantes del avión ucraniano que Irán derribó por error este mes fue igual de absurda y cruel que la reservada al chivo expiatorio, que servía para saldar deudas en el antiguo Oriente Medio.

La tradición, de origen hebraico, consistía en el holocausto de un joven macho cabrío para expiar los pecados, en este caso purgar el que habría cometido Estados Unidos por asesinar en Irak al héroe nacional iraní, el general Qasem Suleimaní.

También en este caso, la intención del sacrificio y la elección de las víctimas habrían sido puramente aleatorias, no intencionadas.

Pero el ahorro de víctimas posteriores era el efecto que se buscaba con el rito que se practicaba en la región; que la sangre derramada aligerara las cuentas pendientes entre las partes.

Y hay quien piensa que el accidente aleja la posibilidad de que Irán recurra a más violencia para vengar a su héroe nacional.












La teoría del chivo expiatorio


La muerte de los 176 ocupantes del avión ucraniano que Irán derribó por error este mes fue igual de absurda y cruel que la reservada al chivo expiatorio, que servía para saldar deudas en el antiguo Or




www.efe.com


----------



## Roedr (21 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Es que es un delito penal, cualquier falta de respeto o menosprecio publica a un cadaver se entiende por profanación y por tanto aplica el art. 526 CP. y lo interesante es que la doctrina del TS no requiere que familiares lo denuncien o la persona sea conocida, es de aplicacion universal a cualquier denigración de un cadaver. Esto vino de alguna foto de cadaveres destrozados por ETA que se difundió en revistas o fancines, hace ya años y asesinatos en que se envio foto del cadaver haciendo mofa. La fiscalia te adoba la STS70/2002 y te puedes dar por jodido porque para el juez es sota-caballo-rey.
> 
> Se puede publicar una foto de un cadaver contextualizado por un alto valor informativo a un hecho concreto, como hacia la extinta Intervíu, por ejemplo con la terrible foto de Irene Villa y su madre o las de la casa cuartel de Zaragoza, pero ponerle abajo un comentario jocoso o cualquier otra cosa es 526 de cabeza. Pero esto es ir en la cuerda floja, ni que decir tiene que pese a ser una revista, Interviú se comio bastantes multas por esto, pero ni que decir tiene que le arrendaba la ganancia.
> 
> ...



Muy bueno, este post debería ser una chincheta del foro como aviso a navegantes.

Edito: también el propietario del foro debería tentarse, porque a lo mejor él también tiene responsabilidad.


----------



## tomcat ii (21 Mar 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> Boeing se ha lucido con esa mierda con alas a la que llama 737 ....



Mucho mejor un Tupolev de esos capullo.


----------



## midelburgo (21 Mar 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Una de las cosas que más me sorprende es la inconsciencia y estulticia del personal en general. Pero como te pones a protestar ante un ejército invasor que además está siendo desangrado. Luego la niña retarded con la foto del gato mientras su padre y su hermano probablemente están en el frente. Ayer, las mujeres rusas, por análisis de llamadas de los soldados, están más preocupadas de lo que sus hijos y maridos puedan rapiñar en Ucrania que de su salud y seguridad.



A veces la gente se olvida completamente de su propia seguridad. A mi me impacto en el golpe de estado turco de hace unos años los videos en los que una masa humana avanzaba a cuerpo limpio en un puente ocupado por tanques e infanteria disparando. Que acabaron rindiendose.









Turkey coup attempt: Crowds confront soldiers on Bosphorus Bridge


Images of the confrontation on Istanbul's Bosphorus Bridge between soldiers trying to overthrow the government, and a group of supporters of Turkish President Recep Erdogan.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Mabuse (21 Mar 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Ya están llegando las minas Ucranianas....si llegan a ser Rusas ya tendríamos a Biden exigiendo a Europa entrar en la guerra con todo.
> 
> *Bulgaria alerta de minas a la deriva en el mar Negro procedentes de Ucrania*
> El Gobierno de Bulgaria ha alertado de la presencia de minas explosivas flotando a la deriva en el mar Negro, que han sido arrastradas desde la ciudad portuaria ucrania de Odesa y que ponen el riesgo el tráfico marítimo en toda la zona.
> ...



No se podía saber.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (21 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Se está hablando mucho de Los misiles hipersonicos de Rusia, pero son de verdad indetectables, y en todo caso, no hay ningún país de la OTAN que los tengan?, si de verdad son tan eficaces y no tienen contraparte de los otanicos es un arma terrible y definitiva,.
> Podría Rusia atacar con esos misiles a cualquier país de la alianza e incluso a EEUU sin temor de que se los derriben?.
> Expertos del foro que opináis?.



Si son de verdad indetectables o no realmente no lo sabemos aquí nadie. Solo los operadores de los pocos radares que les quedan (si queda alguno vivo) a los Ucranianos o los radares al otro lado de la frontera de la OTAN (aerotransportados o basados en tierra) lo pueden saber.

Los Rusos parecen haber conseguido aplicar su "vieja" teoría del "plasma Stealth".

Todos habréis visto en alguna película que en el lanzamiento y también durante la reentrada a la atmósfera de una capsula espacial hay unos minutos en los cuales todas las comunicaciones se pierden.

Debido a la alta velocidad y el rozamiento de la superficie de la nave con el aire, este se ioniza y pasa a convertirse en un plasma que interrumpe cualquier emisión radiolectrónica tanto para dentro como para fuera de la nave.







Básicamente en los misiles hipersónicos ocurre lo mismo, lo único es que no ocurre porque si. Es decir, esta estudiado para que se produzca mediante el uso de determinadas formas aerodinámicas, uso de materiales compuestos, aleaciones, etc...

Como os digo el tema del plasma Stealth no es nada nuevo para los Soviéticos/Rusos, desde los 90 habían declaraciones de científicos del aparato industrial militar indicando que estaban trabajando en ello. En este caso su intención era crear un dispositivo externo o interno dentro del caza o bombardero que creara una nube de plasma para hacerlo verdaderamente invisible.

Esa es la teoría, pero no es fácil implementarlo dado que para conseguir crear el plasma se necesitan cantidades enormes de energía. De momento, al menos en misiles parecen haberlo conseguido.

Con respecto a lo que preguntas sobre si los misiles hipersónicos pueden atacar EEUU, desde Rusia no, carecen del alcance suficiente. Eso si, sus submarinos lanzamisiles de crucero clase 885 Yasen ahora mismo van cargados con misiles Oniks y Kalibr pero toda plataforma Rusa que puede lanzar el Kalibr en la actualidad esta hecha para ser compatible con el Tsirkon. Así que si, en poco tiempo podrían tener esta capacidad.







Ese ataque no se producirá con total seguridad a no ser que los EEUU ataquen primero a Rusia, y los EEUU tampoco creo que vayan a atacar a Rusia con armas nucleares, más que nada porque ambos bandos conocen la doctrina de destrucción mutua asegurada.


----------



## Trajanillo (21 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


>



Estan viendo que se quedan sin puertas giratorias cuando acaben fuera del gobierno.

Dicho esto, me cago en el alma de todos y cada uno de los integrantes de este putrefacto gobierno.


----------



## Teuro (21 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Aun siendo totalmente cierto lo que dices, las personas son responsables de sus acciones individuales.
> 
> Odiar a todo un pueblo porque sus abuelos hicieron X no tiene sentido. Les das caña, y cuando tus nietos están mal, sus nietos les dan caña a ellos.
> 
> ...



Yugoslavia, ahora esto ....
Creo que está claro que el episodio de la IIGM no está ni muchísimo menos cerrado en Europa Oriental. Siguen habiendo odios históricos, desavenencias, atropellos sin resolver, rencores, odio.


----------



## LIRDISM (21 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pues si es verdad que lo tienen y por lo que he podido leer de lo que son capaces, si tiene un problema la OTAN con esos misiles y sobretodo quien tiene un problema serio es la NAVY.



Es que los rusos llevan haciendo este tipo de misiles desde hace décadas, de misiles que sobrepasaba los 4 mach desde hace tiempo y India e China les han copiado y ahora llegan los hipersonicos de 10 mach y europa y USA con misiles que no llegan a 1 mach desde hace décadas. Un Tomahawk son 800 km/h y un Taurus 950 km/h y los rusos y chinos con misiles de 8.000 km/h a 12.000 km/h y con los misiles antibuque parecido, los occidentales lentos, poco explosivo y poco alcance y los rusos te superan los 4000 km/h.Son más caros de fabricar pero tienen una misión clara.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Vasili Záitsev (21 Mar 2022)

_Y esto niños es lo que pasa cuando un subnormal se le deja un teclado ...._



tomcat ii dijo:


> Mucho mejor un Tupolev de esos capullo.













Boeing 737 MAX en problemas de nuevo: recomienda a las aerolíneas ponerlo en tierra por un nuevo error en el sistema eléctrico


La pesadilla de Boeing parecía haber terminado cuando recibió de nuevo la aprobación de los reguladores y reanudó los vuelos con el 737 MAX. Sin embargo, tan...




www.xataka.com













Más problemas para el 737 Max de Boeing


Más problemas para el 737 Max de Boeing




es.euronews.com









__





Problemas con el timón del Boeing 737 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













El Boeing 737 MAX vuelve a tener problemas


El fabricante advierte de un posible problema eléctrico en algunos de estos aparatos




www.larazon.es






Vete al ignore FRIKI...

Mejor Airbus ...


----------



## Zhukov (21 Mar 2022)

Sobre las batallas de Marinka y Avdeyevka









Марьинку и Авдеевку окончательно зачистят за неделю


Подразделения Народной милиции ДНР всю вторую половину минувшей недели вели ожесточенные бои за Марьинку и Авдеевку, контролируемые ВСУ, чтобы отогнать украинскую армию от Донецка, Макеевки, Горловки и Ясиноватой Это необходимо сделать, чтобы прекратить варварские обстрелы этих населенных...




antimaydan.info





Normal que sea tan difícil tomar una y la otra han desistido. No son sólo las fortificaciones si no que los ukros han metido brigadas enteras en ese par de pueblos para resistir a toda costa, no sé si por cuestión de prestigio, o porque si se rompe el frente fortificado ya no hay ningún otro sitio al que puedan retirarse.

Ahí dicen que en esos dos sitios hay entre 5.000 y 7.000 hombres. Aunque sea la mitad de esa cifra, está claro que cada localidad está defendida por varios batallones.

Es lo que apuntaba en un parte anterior. El Frente de Zaporozhe - Donetsk tiene doscientos kilómetros pero toda la fuerza está concentrada en los extremos.

Entre medias sólo hay un cordón de compañías y batallones en los pueblos de la estepa. Tampoco los ukros podrían meter más tropas en esos pueblos, no pueden resistir a campo abierto porque los machaca la artillería. Tampoco tienen tiempo de cavar trincheras, por lo que se defienden en pequeños grupos en cada pueblo.

Si los rusos tuvieran más tropas, avanzaban aquí con varios batallones y llegaban hasta Slavyansk para cerrar la bolsa. Como no tienen, pues van tomando pueblos y avanzando unos pocos kilómetros todos los días. El grueso de su fuerza también está fijado en los extremos de la línea para que los ukros no saquen reservas y refuercen el centro.


----------



## Mabuse (21 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> En Kherson, las fuerzas rusas supuestamente abrieron fuego contra (¿cerca?) los manifestantes que se manifestaban contra la ocupación rusa. No está claro si las víctimas.



Esos cretinos se creen que los cien dólares que les da la ONG yanki de turno son antibalas y pueden repetir lo de Odesa contra el ejército en un país en guerra. Pena cero, asco mucho. Habrá que esperar a la identificación de los participantes, seguro que habrá caras conocidas con muchas visitas en el difunto liveleak.


----------



## Gotthard (21 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Solo hay que leer un poco para entender el odio ucraniano/alemán al ruso/soviet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El holodomor tal y como "se vende" hoy en dia es algo sesgado y sabe a propaganda nacionalista ucraniana que tira para atras.

Lo que genera la brutal hambruna del 32-33 es una misma accion de la URSS al forzar la colectivización agricola y aunque Ucrania en % de poblacion afectada se llevo la peor parte de esa salvajada de Stalin, el impacto cubre la cuenca entera de Dnieper, Don y Volga... la gente incluso se moria de hambre en el Oblast de Moscú o en Kazajistan. En Ucrania murieron 4 millones de almas, pero 12 en el resto de la URSS, posiblemente mas.

El problema es que los nacionalistas supremacistas ucranianos, al estilo de sus homologos supremacistas vascos y catalanes, llevan 20 años jugueteando con la historia e invirtiendo dinero a mansalva para construir un relato historico a medida, con su propio relato victimizador de _holocausto _como modo de justificar como "_venganza_" todas las barbaridades que ellos hicieron diez años despues, matando a 3,7 millones de personas de las cuales en su mayoria ni polacos, ni gitanos, ni judios tenian nada que ver con la URSS, y de los rusos étnicos que pudieron pillar la mayoria eran ancianos, mujeres y niños porque los hombres en edad militar estaban todos o presos de los alemanes o con las unidades sovieticas al este.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

Los Rusos parecen haber conseguido aplicar su "vieja" teoría del "plasma Stealth".

_Misiles Hipersonicos 

para mi son Hadas de Los Bosques Eslavos _



















misil hipersonico




fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Si son de verdad indetectables o no realmente no lo sabemos aquí nadie. Solo los operadores de los pocos radares que les quedan (si queda alguno vivo) a los Ucranianos o los radares al otro lado de la frontera de la OTAN (aerotransportados o basados en tierra) lo pueden saber.
> 
> Los Rusos parecen haber conseguido aplicar su "vieja" teoría del "plasma Stealth".
> 
> ...


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Si eso llega también lo harán las quitas bancarias y expropiaciones según la ley de seguridad nacional.



Aqui son mas de preferentes y de los sellos de ZP, es imposible una quita por decreto al estilo maltes o chipriota, somos una de las patas de la mesa de la UE.


----------



## Trajanillo (21 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Es que los rusos llevan haciendo este tipo de misiles desde hace décadas, de misiles que sobrepasaba los 4 mach desde hace tiempo y India e China les han copiado y ahora llegan los hipersonicos de 10 mach y europa y USA con misiles que no llegan a 1 mach desde hace décadas. Un Tomahawk son 800 km/h y un Taurus 950 km/h y los rusos y chinos con misiles de 8.000 km/h a 12.000 km/h y con los misiles antibuque parecido, los occidentales lentos, poco explosivo y poco alcance y los rusos te superan los 4000 km/h.Son más caros de fabricar pero tienen una misión clara.



Mas caro es un portaviones y un misil de esos te lo hunde si o si..


----------



## Gotthard (21 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Abrí jilo con esto, os lo dejo por aquí también
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Christine Lagarde, calienta que sales.




Los que tengais hipotecas id dilatando esfinteres. El Euribor va a ir to the moon.


----------



## LIRDISM (21 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Sobre las batallas de Marinka y Avdeyevka
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso se solucionará con las 5 brigadas de Mariupol y con lo que ha llegado por mar.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> _Y esto niños es lo que pasa cuando un subnormal se le deja un teclado ...._
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Q Drop 259


Think for yourself. Get real-time Intelligence Drops, Tweets and GETTRs. Do Research. Be an Autist. We are the news now. WWG1WGA!




qagg.news









*7/10 plane crashes are targeted kills.
Those in the know never sleep.*​


----------



## Trajanillo (21 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Christine Lagarde, calienta que sales.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 993041
> 
> ...



Pues otra vez los bancos pasandolas putas, no si se está formando la tormenta perfecta para que todo occidente quede como el Sahara.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

*plane crash china 133*
*avion haciendo un picado *






​


----------



## LIRDISM (21 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Christine Lagarde, calienta que sales.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 993041
> 
> ...



A Lagarde ya le preguntaron por eso, y su respuesta es tirar para adelante, es decir están acojonados, al final presionará al BCE de subir los tipos aunque ocurran cosas chulísimas.


----------



## workforfood (21 Mar 2022)

La estrategia de Ucrania le va a durar lo que dure sin utilizar las termobáricas que tiene Rusia.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (21 Mar 2022)

*Russian court banned Facebook and Instagram: *








Российский суд запретил Facebook* и Instagram*


Ограничения не коснутся мессенджера WhatsApp, а только за использование сервисов людей наказывать не будут.




tvzvezda.ru




*British volunteer fighters are feared to have triggered a deadly airstrike on a Ukrainian military base after their phones were detected in the area *


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## vettonio (21 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Si son de verdad indetectables o no realmente no lo sabemos aquí nadie. Solo los operadores de los pocos radares que les quedan (si queda alguno vivo) a los Ucranianos o los radares al otro lado de la frontera de la OTAN (aerotransportados o basados en tierra) lo pueden saber.
> 
> Los Rusos parecen haber conseguido aplicar su "vieja" teoría del "plasma Stealth".
> 
> ...



Buen aporte.

Solo una puntualización, precisamente en tu última frase. Claro que saben que en caso de guerra nuclear es la destrucción mutua, pero han pasado generaciones desde los años álgidos de la guerra fría y eso es peligroso. Explico por qué. 

En primer lugar, la concienciación sobre el terror nuclear ha disminuído muchísimo. En los años ´80 se produjo una movilización increíble en la entonces RFA -Alemania occidental- contra el despliegue de los euromisiles -Pershing II y Cruise- que los usanos pretendían desplegar en centro europa. Nada de eso está ocurriendo ahora en Alemania y la crisis de Eucrania es muy peligrosa como lo ha advertido Putin en VARIAS ocasiones. Por poner un ejemplo de olvido generacional me referiré a la bestial especulación en bolsa que desencadenó la crisis del 29. Se afirmo que nunca volvería a pasar y de dicto la ley Glass-Steagall de 1933. Pues bien, en el 99 fue derogada porque molestaba, impedía el estallido de la economía financiera que asola el mundo y que solo beneficia a unos pocos.

En segundo lugar, las tecnologías de armas, la soberbia, codicia y nuevas teorías militares están quebrando la certeza del nadie gana por y si ganamos nosotros, aunque sea con grandes pérdidas. Por poner otra analogía, se dijo despues de la guerra, que no se volvería a caer en los horrores y errores del nazismo. Bueno, no hace falta que prosiga, ¿no? 

En cualquier caso, gracias. Muy interesante.


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

Una buena selección de equipo y armamento ucraniano de trofeo.
El vídeo informa de que los trofeos se utilizarán cerca de Severodonetsk y Popasna.

t.me/boris_rozhin/34945


----------



## lefebre (21 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No sólo los ucranianos le van a odiar POR SIGLOS. El mundo libre y democrático también. Nunca vamos a olvidar esto. Nunca.



A ver, nunca, nunca... en 15 días está todo olvidado, como cualquier otro tema de 'rabiosa actualidad'.


----------



## Alcosani (21 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Más sanciones a Rusia de los esclavos europedos de USA .
> Corte de gas ruso en 3,2,1...
> 
> 
> ❗The EU plans to strengthen sanctions by closing ports for Russian ships and a ban on energy imports, the Slovenian Foreign Minister said before the EU Council meeting



Simplemente son retrasados mentales, la verdad que no tengo muy claro a dónde pretenden llegar con tanta sanción, que claramente no tienen ningún efecto positivo, ni para Ucrania ni para Europa


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (21 Mar 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> A ver, nunca, nunca... en 15 días está todo olvidado, como cualquier otro tema de 'rabiosa actualidad'.



keep dreaming


----------



## mazuste (21 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Ese ultimatum la OTAN no lo va a aceptar, y para volver a las fronteras de 1997 tendria que atacar y derrotar a todos los paises que entraron a partir de esa fecha:
> serian , Polonia, Hungría, la República Checa , Bulgaria, Estonia, Letonia, Lituania, Rumania, Eslovaquia , Eslovenia. Albania , Croacia,
> Eso es casi imposible de cumplir por parte de rusia, por muchos misiles hipersonicos que tenga, una guerra contra todos esos paises dejaria a rusia devastada y si la OTAN entra de lleno la unica solucion es que utilizaran esos misiles con carga nuclear y aun asi las probabilidades de que le devolvieran el golpe sera dada por seguro.




Comete un error primario: equipara el ganado con su pastor y dueño.
Es EEUU, míster. Los payasos, a lo que ordene el dueño del circo.
La guerra convencional, EEUU, la tiene irremisiblemente perdida.
La hipersónica, hoy por hoy, hace la diferencia y EEUU ya no puede
sentirse seguros tras el charco.


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

Hoy en el camino a Marinka. El equipo del proyecto @wargonzo se dirigió al frente, que desde la capital de la DNR avanza la 100ª Brigada de la DNR NM, apoyada por el 3er terbat de la División Shakhtorskaya y el 107º Batallón Mobreserve, con la ayuda de la ORB "Sparta".

Nuestras unidades entraron en Marinka, un importante bastión neonazi (si no el principal) en las afueras del suroeste de Donetsk, con combates hace unos días.

Más detalles y una inclusión especial en breve.

t.me/anna_news/25515


----------



## Renegato (21 Mar 2022)

El brent rondando los 115 dólares otra vez


----------



## Kartoffeln (21 Mar 2022)

Los nazis y tal...


*Este es Boris Romanchenko. Sobrevivió a cuatro campos de concentración nazis. El viernes pasado fue asesinado por los rusos en su casa de Kharkiv.*









Su edificio de varios pisos fue alcanzado por proyectiles de artillería rusos el pasado viernes. Sobrevivió a los campos de concentración de Buchenwald, Bergen-Belsen, Peenemünde y Dora, y fue una voz abierta para recordar los horrores cometidos por el régimen NS. También fue activo como vicepresidente del comité internacional de Buchenwald-Dora. Su muerte fue confirmada por su nieta.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (21 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


>



*JODÉOS REMEROS*


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (21 Mar 2022)

Renegato dijo:


> El brent rondando los 115 dólares otra vez



Perfecto, ya va siendo hora de acabar con la COCHEFILIA de este país. NO ES NORMAL que hasta el último gitano de la última aldea tenga un aparato de 1 tonelada porque le sale de los cojones.


----------



## mazuste (21 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Eso ya podían hacerlo antes. Con esto no ha cambiado nada en ese sentido.



¿Antes? ¿Cuando?
Le hablo de convencional; que esa es la diferencia.
En la nuclear no hay ganador ni victoria.


----------



## Pinovski (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Eneko Aritza (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

Las redes sociales publican imágenes de la explosión, presumiblemente en Mykolaiv

Los lugareños dicen haber oído una fuerte explosión, así como una gruesa columna de humo

t.me/boris_rozhin/34958

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## cuasi-pepito (21 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Buen aporte.
> 
> Solo una puntualización, precisamente en tu última frase. Claro que saben que en caso de guerra nuclear es la destrucción mutua, pero han pasado generaciones desde los años álgidos de la guerra fría y eso es peligroso. Explico por qué.
> 
> ...



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con que el tema de la disuasión nuclear está muy erosionado. 1/3 de yankees han dicho que no les importa la guerra nuclear si se trata de defender a Ucrania, son respuestas hechas sin pensar.


----------



## Pinovski (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

Un tribunal ruso prohíbe Facebook e Instagram, al considerar que Meta es una organización extremista 

El WhatsApp no se prohibirá todavía.
Los usuarios no serán responsables si utilizan los servicios de Meta a través de una VPN.

t.me/boris_rozhin/34957


----------



## bigmaller (21 Mar 2022)

102. El Enemigo Interior - Con Noviembre Nocturno - Motor y al Aire - Historia y Aviación - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de Motor y al Aire - Historia y Aviación gratis. Hacía tiempo que queríamos darle un estilo un poco distinto al audio de El Dictador en ti, que se publicó dentro de la iniciativa... Programa: Motor y al Aire - Historia y Aviación. Canal: Podcast de Motor y al...




go.ivoox.com





Podcast interesante para librepensadores


----------



## Pinovski (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (21 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Un tribunal ruso prohíbe Facebook e Instagram, al considerar que Meta es una organización extremista
> 
> El WhatsApp no se prohibirá todavía.
> Los usuarios no serán responsables si utilizan los servicios de Meta a través de una VPN.
> ...



Mucho han tardado

. Rusia prohíbe Instagram y Facebook en su territorio


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

Panorama de Mariupol en llamas hoy

De fondo, una mujer lee un mensaje de texto del 777: "Dejen las armas y salgan de la ciudad, garantizamos la seguridad". Al parecer, un mensaje de texto de Z

t.me/boris_rozhin/34956

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## fulcrum29smt (21 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Buen aporte.
> 
> Solo una puntualización, precisamente en tu última frase. Claro que saben que en caso de guerra nuclear es la destrucción mutua, pero han pasado generaciones desde los años álgidos de la guerra fría y eso es peligroso. Explico por qué.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo con todo lo que indicas, ahora mismo existe un peligro de guerra nuclear parecido al de la guerra fria en los 80 con los Euromisiles. Es más, en mi opinión vamos a los Euromisiles 2.0 , EEUU instalará misiles de crucero y balísticos de mediano alcance en Europa y los Rusos harán lo mismo dentro de su territorio.

Y no solo eso, supongamos que Rusia conquista toda Ucrania o la parte que le interesa de ella. ¿Cuanto tiempo va a tardar EEUU en montar una guerra contra alguna nación aliada de Rusia o que simplemente no le sigue el juego?

No me gustaría estar en el caso de Serbia, Venezuela, Irán, etc... En fin, ojala me equivoque.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

El 21.03.2022, los empleados de la fiscalía del distrito de Svatove en la LNR establecieron una sala en la que se realizaba el entrenamiento de los militantes de las formaciones armadas nacionalistas de Ucrania y de la defensa del territorio en Svatove. Svatovo.

El centro de entrenamiento estaba situado en una de las casas de la calle Naberezhnaya de Svatove, donde se encontraron cajas de munición, logística para el entrenamiento militar, incluida la voladura de minas, el reconocimiento y la seguridad contra la radiación y los productos químicos.

Además, se encontraron artefactos explosivos moulage, revistas de entrenamiento táctico, cuadernos, soportes, símbolos del Estado y literatura con propaganda nacionalista.

Se están realizando más comprobaciones.

t.me/boris_rozhin/34947

_Fotos en el enlace_


----------



## bigmaller (21 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con todo lo que indicas, ahora mismo existe un peligro de guerra nuclear parecido al de la guerra fria en los 80 con los Euromisiles. Es más, en mi opinión vamos a los Euromisiles 2.0 , EEUU instalará misiles de crucero y balísticos de mediano alcance en Europa y los Rusos harán lo mismo dentro de su territorio.
> 
> Y no solo eso, supongamos que Rusia conquista toda Ucrania o la parte que le interesa de ella. ¿Cuanto tiempo va a tardar EEUU a montar una guerra contra alguna nación aliada de Rusia o simplemente que no le sigue el juego?
> 
> No me gustaría estar en el caso de Serbia, Venezuela, Iran, etc... En fin, ojala me equivoque.



Con Serbia e Iran no se van a atrever. Venezuela tarde o temprano cae.


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

La correspondencia interceptada de los ucranianos confirma que
El 16 de marzo, fueron los nacionalistas quienes dispararon a 10 civiles en Chernihiv que hacían cola para comprar pan.

El vídeo distribuido por los medios de comunicación ucranianos fue filmado cerca de la tienda de comestibles Soyuz, cerca de un edificio residencial en
г. Calle Dotsenko 21 en Chernihiv.

Intentaron culpar de todo a los militares rusos. La provocación fracasó e incluso los medios de comunicación ucranianos se olvidaron rápidamente del incidente.

t.me/boris_rozhin/34961


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (21 Mar 2022)

*Rusia prohíbe Facebook e Instagram*
El fallo de la corte significa que ambas redes sociales serán bloqueadas








Russia bans Facebook and Instagram


A Moscow court has banned Facebook and Instagram in Russia over their extremism in allowing hate speech against the country’s nationals




www.rt.com


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (21 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pues otra vez los bancos pasandolas putas, no si se está formando la tormenta perfecta para que todo occidente quede como el Sahara.



Los bancos están viéndose en una disyuntiva mortal. Ese tipo de "contradicciones capitalistas" que decían los más viejos: si se mantienen los bajos tipos de interés se les hunde el negocio por falta de rentabilidad; si suben los tipos se les desploma la economía y su negocio por la morosidad.

Las tropas rusas que entraron en Melitopol anunciaban la cancelación de todas las deudas por megafonía. No es una política casual, desde luego, en un país con una brecha tan descomunal entre salarios y precios, como en Ucrania.

Si los rusos la impulsaran como política de identidad de su ejército y política, lo mismo nos encontrábamos con unas cuantas sopresas a este lado a Avalon.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

Ukrainian frontline medic claims he’s ordered castration of all Russian POWs
Captured soldiers will die en masse at the hands of his doctors, he warns in an interview
Ukrainian frontline medic claims he’s ordered castration of all Russian POWs 



  
21 Mar, 2022 09:22 
HomeRussia & FSU

* Ukrainian frontline medic claims he’s ordered castration of all Russian POWs *
Captured soldiers will die en masse at the hands of his doctors, he warns in an interview





Gennadiy Druzenko speaks to Ukrainian TV. ©YouTube / Телеканал 1+1

Russian soldiers captured by a Ukrainian volunteer medic unit will all be castrated, its founder and commander declared on national television on Sunday. The combat medic, whose volunteer team has been described as _“medical angels”_ by the Western media, said _“cockroaches”_ don’t deserve the right to procreate.
The shocking confession came from Gennadiy Druzenko, a constitutional lawyer-turned-volunteer frontline medic in Ukraine. Speaking to Ukrainian media in a live interview, he condemned the US for its reluctance to go to war with Russia on Ukraine’s behalf, before commenting on the Russian military.
_“Trust me, [Russian President Vladimir] Putin’s military hardware burns well. The corpses of ‘putinoids’ may stink, but they become unthreatening,”_ he said.
Druzenko said that, during the conflict, he had diverged from the principle that requires an injured enemy combatant to be treated as a regular patient.


> _*I gave my doctors … a very strict order to castrate all men, because they are cockroaches and not people.*_



He further implied that, at the hands of his unit, Russian prisoners of war _“will die in very large numbers”_ so that surviving Russians remembered Ukraine with terror _“like the Germans remembered Stalingrad.”_
At this point, the host cut the interview short, stating that Russian soldiers would be _“held accountable.”_ Her co-host reminded the audience that Russia was being investigated for alleged war crimes in Ukraine.
  
Read more
TV presenter calls for killing children, quotes Nazi war criminal

On Monday, YouTube blocked the entire livestream segment, which included the interview, after it drew public attention.

Russia has launched a criminal investigation into the threats.
Druzenko heads the Pirogov First Volunteer Mobile Hospital, a unit of civilian medics that has been providing services to Ukrainian troops since 2014, when post-coup authorities in Kiev sent the Ukrainian military to quash a rebellion in eastern Ukraine. He is an acclaimed figure at home and has received numerous awards for his work from the Defense Ministry and the National Security Council.
A darling of the Western media amid the Russian attack on his country, Druzenko is fluent in English and has been readily speaking to the likes of CNN and the New York Post about the work of what these outlets have dubbed the _“medical angels.”_

*
como lo cojan vivo al " medico " de arrib y sea verdad la noticia..*​


----------



## _LoKy_ (21 Mar 2022)

Situación en la dirección Donetsk-Lugansk a las 16.00 horas del 21 de marzo de 2022

▪ Hubo combates en Rubizhne por la mañana.

▪ También hay combates en Kamenka.

▪ Continúan los enfrentamientos en Marinka.

▪ La artillería está bombardeando la zona de Avdeevka, donde se encuentra un poderoso bastión de las AFU.

#Donetsk #mapa #Lugansk #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar junto con @zola_de_renovación


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

Una chica de Ypifanovka, liberada por la Milicia Popular del LNR, habló de cómo sobrevivieron los residentes locales.

También habló de las atrocidades cometidas por los combatientes ucranianos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/34960


----------



## Kreonte (21 Mar 2022)

Hago llamamiento a los ingenieros para que me saquen de la ignorancia:


Si los hipersónicos generan una "barrera" de plasma que los hace indetectables a los radares,

¿qué posibilidades hay de crear una tecnología que detecte ese "plasma"?


----------



## fulcrum29smt (21 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Con Serbia e Iran no se van a atrever. Venezuela tarde o temprano cae.



Irán tiene su defensa en un buen ataque, sus misiles balísticos, pero por lo demás poca cosa, su fuerza Aérea esta anticuada y su defensa antiaerea aunque ha mejorado con sus desarrollos autóctonos y la compra de S-300 PMU2 no es rival ante un ataque de la OTAN o de EEUU + proxies locales. Acabaría como Iraq, causando más daños, sin duda, pero al final acabaría igual.

Serbia sigue igual de desarmada practicamente que cuando le montaron las 2 guerras, ni tiene aviación ni defensas antiaereas modernas, por desgracia es el blanco más probable dado que ese pueblo Eslavo hermano del Ruso sería el que más sufrirían los Rusos.

Lo tienen rodeado por países de la OTAN y con lo de Kosovo pronto se pueden montar un ataque de falsa bandera con la asquerosa y vergonzante cobertura mediática de los medios de comunicación Occidentales. Es más, como le va a hacer llegar armas Rusia a Serbia en caso de conflicto, solo hace falta mirar un mapa.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

*MA VER SI MANTIENE SU DISCURSO RADICAL DE CASTRACIONES A HERIDOS DE GUERRA RUSOS

CUANDO TENGA CARA A CARA A L A AS FUERZAS ESPECIALES DE CHECHENOS*
0:48
The whole essence of Bandera, as soon as they find themselves alone with the Chechen special forces








Zttps://t.me/intelslava/22778








Intel Slava Z


Intel slava is a Russian News aggregator who covers Conflicts/Geopolitics and urgent news from around the world. Funded by Putin, Russian ministry of defence, FSB, GRU and SVR




t.me




ELON MUSK | GOOD VIBE VK |​


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Si son de verdad indetectables o no realmente no lo sabemos aquí nadie. Solo los operadores de los pocos radares que les quedan (si queda alguno vivo) a los Ucranianos o los radares al otro lado de la frontera de la OTAN (aerotransportados o basados en tierra) lo pueden saber.
> 
> Los Rusos parecen haber conseguido aplicar su "vieja" teoría del "plasma Stealth".
> 
> ...



Los misíles hipersónicos no basan su penetrabilidad de los sistemas de seguimiento y defensa en su camuflaje, que también, lo basan sobre todo en su velocidad. No hay nada que pare un misil a mach 8-10 hoy día. Aunque fuera un cacho hierro.


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

La ministra de Defensa alemana, Christine Lambrecht: "Alemania seguirá apoyando a Ucrania, pero es poco probable que pueda organizar nuevos suministros de armas más allá de los ya aprobados.

.me/boris_rozhin/34964


----------



## Gotthard (21 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Buen aporte.
> 
> Solo una puntualización, precisamente en tu última frase. Claro que saben que en caso de guerra nuclear es la destrucción mutua, pero han pasado generaciones desde los años álgidos de la guerra fría y eso es peligroso. Explico por qué.
> 
> ...



Absolutamente, de chincheta tu comentario (y el que respondes de @fulcrum29smt )

El problema yo lo extiendo a que la historia ha dejado de interesar, la gente no lee, no investiga, no compara, suelta lo que ha picoteado aqui y alli y ya está.

Nadie se acuerda ya de lo que era el terror nuclear, de la crisis de los euromisiles, menos aun de lo de Cuba..... de hecho ves aqui comentarios completamente ingenuos y alegres de ir soltando bombitas tácticas aquí y alla para esto y lo otro y no es asi, ni a nivel de los daños que causa un artefacto nuclear ni a nivel estrategico, si se sube al escalón nuclear se va con todo y volvemos a la prehistoria en 48 horas.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (21 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Se queja porque el insecticida de los trolls es el ignore, es lo que más les duele. Contestarles, insultarles o poner en evidencia sus trolas no sirve, están aquí precisamente para que perdamos el tiempo y desviemos nuestra atención hacía sus mierdas, esa es su función. Al ignorarlos en hilo aumenta en mensajes con información real, menos usuarios les contestan y el nivel de limpieza aumenta.
> 
> El ignore es la saluc...



Yo no lo usaba...pero en este hilo entran para " enredar ," y ocupan páginas y páginas en la que sólo escriben.. _Putin hijo de Putin._

Y no te dejan leer post intresantes..pues al ignore y mano de santo..

Todos lo TONTANICOS que se han registrado desde febrero ...AL IGNORE.

Que es como el " Mariupol" de burbuja, p'a ellos.

Pd...elgato también me pone de los nervios, con sus post de mayúsculas minúsculas afotos y vidrios...pero es " nuestro" gato.


----------



## Zepequenhô (21 Mar 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Mucho mejor un Tupolev de esos capullo.











Boeing cae más de un 6% en Bolsa tras estrellarse uno de sus aviones en China


Las acciones de Boeing caen un 6% en la Bolsa de Nueva York tras el accidente de un avión de la compañía en China con 132 personas a bordo.




okdiario.com


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Hago llamamiento a los ingenieros para que me saquen de la ignorancia:
> 
> 
> Si los hipersónicos generan una "barrera" de plasma que los hace indetectables a los radares,
> ...



Hay que desarrollar una nueva tecnología, que con el tiempo llegará. Ahora ni te enteras, por lo cual no suenan las alarmas. Vamos, te los comes con patatas.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (21 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Hay que desarrollar una nueva tecnología



Ok, pero hay que tener en cuenta que estos no son los 50, 60, 70, 80... AHORA TENEMOS QUE TENER EN CUENTA PARA TODO EL PEAK OIL...


----------



## Seronoser (21 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Irán tiene su defensa en un buen ataque, sus misiles balísticos, pero por lo demás poca cosa. Serbia sigue igual de desarmada practicamente que cuando le montaron las 2 guerras, ni tiene aviación ni defensas antiaereas modernas, por desgracia es el blanco más probable dado que ese pueblo Eslavo hermano del Ruso sería el que más sufrirían los Rusos.
> 
> Lo tienen rodeado por países de la OTAN y con lo de Kosovo pronto se pueden montar un ataque de falsa bandera con la asquerosa y vergonzante cobertura mediática de los medios de comunicación Occidentales.



La diferencia es que Rusia no pudo ayudar a Serbia en 1999. No tenia capacidad alguna. Es algo que llevan con dolor los rusos, por no haber podido ayudar a sus hermanos serbios.
Pero en 2022 está ya preparada. Y vamos que si lo está.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

·






INDIAN WELLS (TAYLOR’S VERSION) @Taylor_Fritz97 defeats Rafa Nadal to win the 2022 @BNPPARIBASOPEN - his first Masters 1000 title!! #IndianWells
​


----------



## Kreonte (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Los misíles hipersónicos no basan su penetrabilidad de los sistemas de seguimiento y defensa en su camuflaje, que también, lo basan sobre todo en su velocidad. *No hay nada que pare un misil a mach 8-10 *hoy día. Aunque fuera un cacho hierro.



Cómo qué no? Otro misil que supere esas velocidades. O mejor aún, un láser. Nada sobrepasa la velocidad de la luz


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (21 Mar 2022)

yo nearly me follo a una chortina esta mañana.


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

El ejército ruso ha aprendido a resucitar a los muertos

Sí, sí, no lo has oído mal.

El 14 de marzo el régimen de Kiev y su propaganda informaron de "más de 18 mil soldados enemigos muertos", y el día 19 el número de bajas enemigas se redujo a 14.400.

Aquí sólo hay dos posibilidades: o Rusia ha aprendido a resucitar a los muertos o la propaganda ucraniana miente descaradamente.

t.me/anna_news/25517

_Imagen en el enlace_


----------



## Caracalla (21 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Perfecto, ya va siendo hora de acabar con la COCHEFILIA de este país. NO ES NORMAL que hasta el último gitano de la última aldea tenga un aparato de 1 tonelada porque le sale de los cojones.



Calla hijo de la gran puta sádico esclavista de mierda!!!

Promover la miseria y la dependencia de la plebe al sistema para que no puedan ni salir de casa sin pedir permiso.

Eres un Bastardo y un degenerado!!!

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (21 Mar 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Calla hijo de la gran puta sádico esclavista de mierda!!!
> 
> Promover la miseria y la dependencia de la plebe al sistema para que no puedan ni salir de casa sin pedir permiso.
> 
> ...



Claro, claro, ADMIRA LA LIBERTAD:














YA NO CUELA VUESTRA FALSA LIBERTAD, HIJOS DE PUTA


----------



## ksa100 (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Los misíles hipersónicos no basan su penetrabilidad de los sistemas de seguimiento y defensa en su camuflaje, que también, lo basan sobre todo en su velocidad. No hay nada que pare un misil a mach 8-10 hoy día. Aunque fuera un cacho hierro.



Sí que lo hay


----------



## Gotthard (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Los misíles hipersónicos no basan su penetrabilidad de los sistemas de seguimiento y defensa en su camuflaje, que también, lo basan sobre todo en su velocidad. No hay nada que pare un misil a mach 8-10 hoy día. Aunque fuera un cacho hierro.



Sujetame el cubata.....


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

Neonazis en la CNN

La cadena de televisión estadounidense CNN ha publicado una entrevista con el líder del regimiento neonazi Azov filmada en Mariupol.

Ya en 2019, 40 congresistas estadounidenses pidieron al secretario de Estado de EEUU, Mike Pompeo, que reconociera a Azov como organización terrorista. 

t.me/anna_news/25516


----------



## delhierro (21 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Cómo qué no? Otro misil que supere esas velocidades. O mejor aún, un láser. Nada sobrepasa la velocidad de la luz



El laser tienne muchos problemas , en este caso incluso algunos añadidos como penetrar la capa de plasma que se forna alrededor del misil. Los rusos tienen un arma espectacular.


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

Han llegado los grajos: el Su-25SM de la Fuerza Aérea Rusa sobrevuela la República Popular de Luhansk

t.me/anna_news/25521


----------



## Rudi Rocker (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (21 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Ok, pero hay que tener en cuenta que estos no son los 50, 60, 70, 80... AHORA TENEMOS QUE TENER EN CUENTA PARA TODO EL PEAK OIL...




Ya me parecía que tenías cierto grado de retraso mental, ahora que mencionas el pijoil queda claro.


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Cómo qué no? Otro misil que supere esas velocidades. O mejor aún, un láser. Nada sobrepasa la velocidad de la luz



Se te olvida que esos misiles hipersónicos tienen capacidad de maniobra. Para interceptar con un contramisil tendrías que predecir por dónde iba a pasar el interceptado solo un instante después o ya te ha maniobrado en cuanto te detecten a ti. Pero vamos, ni sin eso. Un láser por ejemplo tendría que tener un movimiento de su posición igualmente hipersónico para seguir al misil. Sin contar que un láser de largo alcance con capacidad militar, de momento es ciencia ficción.


----------



## uberales (21 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Hago llamamiento a los ingenieros para que me saquen de la ignorancia:
> 
> 
> Si los hipersónicos generan una "barrera" de plasma que los hace indetectables a los radares,
> ...



Barrera de plasma...


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (21 Mar 2022)

Hoy he visto esta bandera ,(pegatina) en un coche...

El tío creo que se juega mucho...pero bueno.

olé sus cojones.


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Buen aporte.
> 
> Solo una puntualización, precisamente en tu última frase. Claro que saben que en caso de guerra nuclear es la destrucción mutua, pero han pasado generaciones desde los años álgidos de la guerra fría y eso es peligroso. Explico por qué.
> 
> ...



El problema es que puede que a más de un poderoso le hayan colado el cuento del escudo antimisiles y chorradas similares y crea que puede salir de una catástrofe con daños controlados. Si hasta los habrá, porque las nuevas generaciones son cada vez más idiotas, que se crean que van a salir del bunker y los restos de sociedad que haya acudirán prestos a arrodillarse ante ellos.

Incluso existen idiotas que calculan que metiendo latas de caviar , películas y medicamentos en un bunker van a salir en un par de años y seguirán sus activos financieros, su cirujano plástico y su restaurante favorito en Cap Ferrat esperándolos. O los repuestos de su yate fabricandose milagrosamente en una cadena de valor repartida entre Taiwan, Japón e Italia porque ellos lo valen.

Al final ponerse en manos de powerpointeros que de física saben poco y de economía real menos, puede conducir a decisiones muy destructivas.


----------



## delhierro (21 Mar 2022)

Lo mismo lo habeis puesto pero....


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

Los nazis del regimiento Azov bombardean a los periodistas federales e internacionales en un reportaje del corresponsal militar de Phoenix TV, Liu Yu Guan, desde Mariupol.

t.me/boris_rozhin/34965

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (21 Mar 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Los nazis y tal...
> 
> 
> *Este es Boris Romanchenko. Sobrevivió a cuatro campos de concentración nazis. El viernes pasado fue asesinado por los rusos en su casa de Kharkiv.*
> ...




A cuatro campos no, a cuarenta por lo menos, el tío ese era indestructible hasta que vinieron los rusos, claro.


----------



## Dylan Leary (21 Mar 2022)

During the past 24hrs, 2 tanks of the enemy, 17 units of the occupier's manpower were destroyed by the soldiers of the Azov Regiment and the enemy boat 03160 Raptor was sunk.

The enemy's trophy weapons were seized, and the seeds: RPG-30, ATGM "Fagot", AGS-17, large-caliber machine gun "Cord", RPV "Bumblebee".

Defenders of the city with all their might continue to take away from the enemy the opportunity to destroy houses and kill citizens.
The struggle for Ukrainian Mariupol continues!


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Irán tiene su defensa en un buen ataque, sus misiles balísticos, pero por lo demás poca cosa, su fuerza Aérea esta anticuada y su defensa antiaerea aunque ha mejorado con sus desarrollos autóctonos y la compra de S-300 PMU2 no es rival ante un ataque de la OTAN o de EEUU + proxies locales. Acabaría como Iraq, causando más daños, sin duda, pero al final acabaría igual.
> 
> Serbia sigue igual de desarmada practicamente que cuando le montaron las 2 guerras, ni tiene aviación ni defensas antiaereas modernas, por desgracia es el blanco más probable dado que ese pueblo Eslavo hermano del Ruso sería el que más sufrirían los Rusos.
> 
> Lo tienen rodeado por países de la OTAN y con lo de Kosovo pronto se pueden montar un ataque de falsa bandera con la asquerosa y vergonzante cobertura mediática de los medios de comunicación Occidentales. Es más, como le va a hacer llegar armas Rusia a Serbia en caso de conflicto, solo hace falta mirar un mapa.



Los serbios de Bosnia y la misma Serbia, son los siguientes en la lista, sin salida al mar, sin vuelos rusos sobre europa y con una base militar usana en el bantustan islamista de Kosovo.


----------



## NoRTH (21 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Han llegado los grajos: el Su-25SM de la Fuerza Aérea Rusa sobrevuela la República Popular de Luhansk
> 
> t.me/anna_news/25521



si es asi empiezan la demolicion aerea

si sacan esos es para ir con los tanques aereros a barrer


----------



## Marchamaliano (21 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Con Serbia e Iran no se van a atrever. Venezuela tarde o temprano cae.



A mi me sorprende que con los persas mas allá de bravuconadas y con el apoyo de los wahabbitas de mierda y los israelíes no se han atrevido y sin embargo si con Rusia. Me sorprende.


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

Se informó esta mañana: el fabricante taiwanés de drones XDyanamics entregará 10 UAV Evolve 2 a las AFU por 35.000 dólares

Lo interesante en el subtexto de la ayuda humanitaria (los drones se utilizarán específicamente como ayuda humanitaria) es lo siguiente: este modelo puede operar en un radio de 11-12 km y es capaz de entregar suministros

Sí, claro, así creerías que las AFU usarían un dron de carga para entregar suministros médicos... La versión sobre el uso de vehículos aéreos no tripulados como medio para lanzar cualquier artefacto explosivo estaría más cerca de la verdad: la aviación de las AFU, si no se multiplica por cero, no puede operar en el cielo, tampoco hemos oído hablar de los "Bairaktars". Pero algo al estilo sirio cuando las bombas eran enviadas por drones (pero tanto las bombas como los drones eran en su mayoría artesanales allí) es más lógico esperar

En cualquier caso, los vehículos aéreos no tripulados de carga también se probarán en Ucrania.

Desde el punto de vista geopolítico, la propia Taiwán está presionando a China para que resuelva el estatus de la isla

t.me/surf_noise1/8975

_Imagen en el enlace_


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## Gotthard (21 Mar 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Los bancos están viéndose en una disyuntiva mortal. Ese tipo de "contradicciones capitalistas" que decían los más viejos: si se mantienen los bajos tipos de interés se les hunde el negocio por falta de rentabilidad; si suben los tipos se les desploma la economía y su negocio por la morosidad.
> 
> Las tropas rusas que entraron en Melitopol anunciaban la cancelación de todas las deudas por megafonía. No es una política casual, desde luego, en un país con una brecha tan descomunal entre salarios y precios, como en Ucrania.
> 
> Si los rusos la impulsaran como política de identidad de su ejército y política, lo mismo nos encontrábamos con unas cuantas sopresas a este lado a Avalon.



En la toma de control por los musulmanes de la Hispania visigoda en el Siglo VIII el factor determinante para la conversión masiva de la población hispanorromana fue que al convertirte dejabas de pagar la mayoria de los impuestos. Los imanes no dieron a basto certificando sincerísimas conversiones.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (21 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Christine Lagarde, calienta que sales.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 993041
> 
> ...




hehe, todo sea por La Lucha Contra El Mal.



ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> BCE ha entrado en el chat


----------



## Yomateix (21 Mar 2022)

Otra reunión del grupo de los 5....a la que tampoco invitan a Pedrito Sánchez. Al final parece que Europa son estos 3 paises y quienes deciden por todos y la Otan estos tres, más Reino Unido y su amo EEUU.


*Reunión de los líderes de Francia, EE.UU. Reino Unido, Alemania e Italia*
Los líderes de Francia, Estados Unidos, Reino Unido, Alemania e Italia, el quinteto que sigue de cerca la situación de Ucrania, mantendrán una entrevista telemática este lunes para coordinar las sanciones occidentales contra Rusia, confirmaron fuentes del Elíseo, informa Efe.


----------



## _LoKy_ (21 Mar 2022)

*La situación ha cambiado en un periodo de 24 horas cerca de Donetsk. Gifka

Durante la noche del 21 de marzo, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas avanzaron otros cuatro kilómetros y tomaron el control de la ciudad de Sladkoye.


*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Mar 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> si es asi empiezan la demolicion aerea
> 
> si sacan esos es para ir con los tanques aereros a barrer



Mientras no aparezcan los morteros grandes es todo bastante normal…


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

De un suscriptor:
Trapos de trofeos en un gallinero cerca de Mariupol.

t.me/boris_rozhin/34967

_Fotos en el enlace_


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (21 Mar 2022)

Rusia es un estado agresivo, violento, estúpido y terrorista que se ha empeñado en intentar joder la marrana a cada país del entorno

Hilo para recordar cositas

" The terror of Bolsheviks, Stalinist purges, the GULAG as a system have never been criminalised, there was never a national, leadership-led redemption attempt. The opposite, all this is now, again, officially preached as a proud process of national cleansing and strengthening"


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (21 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> No has tenido cojones a contestar a una simple pregunta que te he hecho y sigues pontificando una pollada detrás de otra como si no hubiera un mañana...



Es un bot, solo responde si le insultas, suelta una frase grabada y sigue con lo suyo.

puede que algún becario esté detrás monitorizando para darle más realismo


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zappa (21 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> BCE ha entrado en el chat



Traducido:

*AVRID JRANDE*


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Otra reunión del grupo de los 5....a la que tampoco invitan a Pedrito Sánchez. Al final parece que Europa son estos 3 paises y quienes deciden por todos y la Otan estos tres, más Reino Unido y su amo EEUU.
> 
> 
> *Reunión de los líderes de Francia, EE.UU. Reino Unido, Alemania e Italia*
> Los líderes de Francia, Estados Unidos, Reino Unido, Alemania e Italia, el quinteto que sigue de cerca la situación de Ucrania, mantendrán una entrevista telemática este lunes para coordinar las sanciones occidentales contra Rusia, confirmaron fuentes del Elíseo, informa Efe.



Nos hemos ganado el ninguneo a pulso. Deberíamos pedir nuestra incorporación en la Unión Áfricana. Al menos seríamos el país más rico de algo.


----------



## El Tuerto (21 Mar 2022)

Dice el anormal del ex ministro Sebastián en el canal del gorila cornudo, que debemos reducir el consumo energético un 30%, que esa es la solución a los precios elevados.

Y que los combustibles en España son muy baratos, que lo que hay que hacer es subirlos más para así tener margen para bajarlos en caso de crisis.

Imploro que alguien pare esta orgía de autodestrucción calculada, que nos invadan o nos nukeen, moros o cristianos, lo que sea con tal de verlos adornando farolas al estilo español, no ucraniano.


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Mar 2022)

Las refugiadas ucranianas, no van a hacer mataleones, no apalizaran ni apuñalaran y pocas se dedicaran a la prostitucion, las putas ya estaban fuera del pais antes de la guerra.

PD- Es mas esas mujeres jovenes, no seran ninguna carga economica a corto plazo, la mayoria se integraran y se casaran con europeos comunitarios, como si abandonan el pais 10 o 15 millones de ukros, son cristianos totalmente asimilables.


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

La esperada, pero no menos vergonzosa, decisión de la FIDE. Se han incumplido todas las selecciones deportivas, se ha incumplido el principio básico de que el deporte está por encima de la política.
Hice la selección más difícil a través de la Copa del Mundo en el Torneo de Candidatos. Ganarlo me habría colocado en un combate por el título mundial. Por desgracia, la FIDE se avergonzó a sí misma, no a mí. Y ahora todos podemos asegurarnos de que los funcionarios deportivos internacionales, que han estado machacando a los olímpicos rusos de forma intermitente durante los últimos años, lleguen al ajedrez, que siempre ha estado lejos de este lío.

Y lo más importante. Soy un patriota de mi país en primer lugar y un atleta en segundo lugar. Si se piensa en la situación en la que apoyé al Presidente de Rusia, al pueblo y al ejército, ¡habría hecho lo mismo! No me arrepiento de nada.

¡Muchas gracias a mis fans que me apoyan desde todo el mundo! La vida seguramente pondrá todo en su lugar.

t.me/boris_rozhin/34972

_Foto en el enlace_


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> A mi me sorprende que con los persas mas allá de bravuconadas y con el apoyo de los wahabbitas de mierda y los israelíes no se han atrevido y sin embargo si con Rusia. Me sorprende.



Yo creo que contra Irán quiere ir Israel sí o sí por motivos operativos (no les es posible hacer lo que hicieron con Iraq en 1981) y están trabajando al entorno de la momia. Pero saben que China ahí tendrá mucho que decir porque es un proveedor importante. Y los americanos después de Afganistán se lo están pensando. En Ucrania al final no deja de ser echar carne de cañon europea en caso extremo, pero en Irán tendrían que ir ellos porque los europeos carecemos de la mínima capacidad para operar tan lejos.


----------



## El Tuerto (21 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> China respalda a Argelia y acusa a Sánchez de dedicarse a "juegos estratégicos" en el Sáhara
> 
> 
> Mientras desde Argel clamaban por la "traición" de España tras el cambio de postura sobre el Sáhara Occidental, su ministro de Exteriores, Ramtane Lamamra, encontró...
> ...



Definiendo bloques por todo el globo.

El nuestro es el de los gilipollas perdidos.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (21 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


>




Cuando ví el vídeo original que citas tuve la sensación de que era un CGI, en plan noticiero con un plató que en realidad es de color verde. No sé, lucía todo un poco raro.


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

El Tuerto dijo:


> Dice el anormal del ex ministro Sebastián en el canal del gorila cornudo, que debemos reducir el consumo energético un 30%, que esa es la solución a los precios elevados.
> 
> Y que los combustibles en España son muy baratos, que lo que hay que hacer es subirlos más para así tener margen para bajarlos en caso de crisis.
> 
> Imploro que alguien pare esta orgía de autodestrucción calculada, que nos invadan o nos nukeen, moros o cristianos, lo que sea con tal de verlos adornando farolas al estilo español, no ucraniano.



¿Cuándo habéis dicho que vamos a empezar a correr a gorrazos a toda esta caterva?


----------



## tomcat ii (21 Mar 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> _Y esto niños es lo que pasa cuando un subnormal se le deja un teclado ...._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es cierto que el 737 MAX (que no los otros 737)es de lo peor que ha sacado Boeing pero sigo prefiendo eso a un tupolev o simar. Sí dicen que Airbus es mejor que Boeing hoy en día.

En el ignore me puedes poner cuando quieras capullo.


----------



## Kreonte (21 Mar 2022)

> El plasma es el gas ionizado que se genera por la* fricción entre el blindaje del vehículo y las moléculas de aire* al viajar a más de Mach 5 (cinco veces la velocidad del sonido). La energía producida por el impacto de las moléculas a esa velocidad hace que éstas se calienten alrededor del vehículo hasta el punto en que se ionizan. El plasma resultante actúa como un escudo contra ondas electromagnéticas que impede totalmente la comunicación entre control y la aeronave. Este fenómeno —*denominado ‘communication blackout’ o 'radio blackout' *— afecta durante varios minutos a todas las naves espaciales durante sus reentradas hipersónicas a la atmósfera terrestre. maniobra. Para interceptar con un contramisil tendrías que predecir por dónde iba a pasar el interceptado solo un instante después o ya te ha maniobrado en cuanto te detecten a ti. Pero vamos, ni sin eso. Un láser por ejemplo tendría que tener un movimiento de su posición igualmente hipersónico para seguir al misil.
> 
> 
> Además de permitir por fin la comunicación ininterrumpida entre el control de tierra y el vehículo, su descubrimiento también permitiría que los sistemas de defensa chinos pudieran* detectar y apuntar a un misil hipersónico atacante. *Aunque todavía no hay una forma física de interceptar estas armas, el avance les acerca a tener un sistema de fensa capaz de derribar una amenaza hipersónica externa.
> ...











China encuentra la clave para desplegar su arma hipersónica imparable


Científicos chinos han logrado un método para comunicarse en tiempo real y de forma sostenida con un arma hipersónica que viaje a más de cinco veces la velocidad del sonido




www.elconfidencial.com





Tecnología 6G permite romper el blackout que genera el plasma


----------



## paconan (21 Mar 2022)

EL MINISTRO DE RELACIONES EXTERIORES ALEMÁN DICE QUE DEBEMOS ASUMIR QUE HABRÁ DE 8 A 10 MILLONES DE REFUGIADOS DE UCRANIA DURANTE LAS PRÓXIMAS SEMANAS


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

Los neonazis ucranianos se esconden en las escuelas

Las imágenes muestran a varias personas acampadas en una de las aulas de una escuela ucraniana.

Esto es una confirmación más de que el ejército ucraniano está cubriendo zonas residenciales.

/t.me/boris_rozhin/34973


----------



## Zappa (21 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> China respalda a Argelia y acusa a Sánchez de dedicarse a "juegos estratégicos" en el Sáhara
> 
> 
> Mientras desde Argel clamaban por la "traición" de España tras el cambio de postura sobre el Sáhara Occidental, su ministro de Exteriores, Ramtane Lamamra, encontró...
> ...



Hostias, el tercer sumando de la ecuación

No gas Argelia + Guerra Ucrania + Huelga = Caos en dos semanas

Vamos a comer una ingente cantidad de mierda.
Menos bajar los impuestos, lo que sea, incluso el caos.

Qué desgobernantes más cojonudos que tenemos.

Al final el Chepas el más listo de todos, se lo llevó calentito y se quitó de en medio antes de que empezase el jolgorio...


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (21 Mar 2022)

El Tuerto dijo:


> Definiendo bloques por todo el globo.
> 
> El nuestro es el de los gilipollas perdidos.



Mi mare...nos está cogiendo la " matrícula" todo el mundo.


----------



## Zappa (21 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> EL MINISTRO DE RELACIONES EXTERIORES ALEMÁN DICE QUE DEBEMOS ASUMIR QUE HABRÁ DE 8 A 10 MILLONES DE REFUGIADOS DE UCRANIA DURANTE LAS PRÓXIMAS SEMANAS


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> En la toma de control por los musulmanes de la Hispania visigoda en el Siglo VIII el factor determinante para la conversión masiva de la población hispanorromana fue que al convertirte dejabas de pagar la mayoria de los impuestos. Los imanes no dieron a basto certificando sincerísimas conversiones.



Y no te olvides de las matanzas periodicas de cristianos en la España ocupada por los musulmanes, te conviertes en moro de segunda, muladi y al menos no te degollan para robarte las babuchas...


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (21 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Sujetame el cubata.....



Bueno, si tomamos en serio ciertas "informaciones", los rusos ya están así: peleando con palos y piedras porque les bajaron toda la fuerza aérea y no tienen gasofa para los tanques.


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

Se publica un vídeo del uso militar del TOS-1A "Solntsekek" en el Donbass

Las imágenes muestran al Svyatnyzpek en terreno abierto disparando una andanada contra el enemigo. Como se ha señalado, el ataque tuvo como objetivo posiciones de los nacionalistas ucranianos.

t.me/smotri_media/10279

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## John Nash (21 Mar 2022)

Los francotiradores de Ucrania, una pesadilla para Rusia que nació en 2014


La capacidad militar de Rusia es, con los datos en la mano, aplastantemente superior a la de Ucrania. De todos modos, desde Kiev sacan pecho de sus logros en la invasión rusa, entr




www.marca.com





*La CIA entrenó a los francotiradores en 2014*
La invasión a *Crimea *por parte de *Rusia *en el año 2014 puso en alerta a *Estados Unidos*. Según ha desvelado *Yahoo*, tras consultar a *seis antiguos oficiales de los servicios de inteligencia* del ejército estadounidense, la *CIA *estableció un programa de entrenamiento que preparó a las tropas ucranianas para hacer frente a un eventual ataque del *Kremlin*.

Hasta ahora, la *CIA *siempre había mantenido que este entrenamiento estaba simplemente destinado a labores de inteligencia.


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

El embajador estadounidense Sullivan ha sido convocado al Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso. Ha recibido una nota de protesta por las recientes e inaceptables declaraciones de Biden al presidente ruso Vladimir Putin.

t.me/smotri_media/10276


Las declaraciones de Biden contra Putin ponen las relaciones entre Estados Unidos y Rusia al borde de la ruptura - Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia

El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso afirmó que las acciones hostiles que se están llevando a cabo contra Rusia serán respondidas con firmeza y determinación.

t.me/smotri_media/10277


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Poseidón (21 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Los francotiradores de Ucrania, una pesadilla para Rusia que nació en 2014
> 
> 
> La capacidad militar de Rusia es, con los datos en la mano, aplastantemente superior a la de Ucrania. De todos modos, desde Kiev sacan pecho de sus logros en la invasión rusa, entr
> ...



Vaya que buen año para entrenarlos....


----------



## fulcrum29smt (21 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Hago llamamiento a los ingenieros para que me saquen de la ignorancia:
> 
> 
> Si los hipersónicos generan una "barrera" de plasma que los hace indetectables a los radares,
> ...



¿Con qué?  Ya en serio, los radares actuales emiten señales de radio, después estan los LIDAR (radar laser) pero el problema es que el laser requiere mucha energía y con la humedad (nubes) se degrada la señal.

Y por último en desarrollo están los radares fotónicos, es una tecnología nueva que se conoce bastante poco y tanto Americanos, como Rusos y Chinos están trabajando en ella. El nuevo caza de 6a generación Norteamericano y el Mig-41 Ruso según parece montaran este tipo de radares.

Traducido de un artículo al respecto:

"Un radar fotónico reemplaza los circuitos electrónicos tradicionales de los radares convencionales con láseres, filtros ópticos y fotodiodos para generar señales de radiofrecuencia muy precisas y de alta calidad. "Mientras que el radar fotónico todavía usa ondas de radio para localizar objetos como los sistemas convencionales, el láser le permite pulsar frecuencias altamente sintonizadas en una amplia banda de emisión desde decenas de megahercios hasta posiblemente cientos de gigahercios".

Según se dice, con los radares fotónicos no existe el Stealth, al menos el de los aviones y misiles, recordemos no hay aviones invisibles al radar por completo. Un avión o misil Stealth es un objeto con un bajo o muy bajo retorno radar (RCS), pero nunca nulo.

Con los misiles hipersónicos y siempre que funcione tan bien el plasma stealth como dicen, no se sabe si serían detectados tampoco.


----------



## Oso Polar (21 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Así ha quedado un centro comercial en Kiev despues del ataque de esta noche.
> Hay vídeos de la enorme explosión. Al parecer un misil premium ruso.
> Estaba siendo utilizado por el ejército ucraniano.



En unos de los vídeos que se grabaron en el momento exacto de la explosión se ve la caída de forma perpendicular de una pequeña luz que tal vez sea la "ojiva", y por la ubicación del centro comercial, utilizado como arsenal improvisado, supongo que ha sido un misil de alta precisión ya que los edificios a su alrededor presenta poco o nulo daño del impacto del mismo. El Centro Comercial ha quedado en ese estado debido a los incendios posteriores y la explosión de las cargas de artillería que se almacenaban en el lugar.

Si alguien con un poco más de conocimiento lo puede confirmar.


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

El conflicto en Ucrania provocará un menor crecimiento económico y un aumento de la inflación en la zona del euro: el jefe del Eurogrupo

t.me/smotri_media/10275


----------



## explorador (21 Mar 2022)

Los crimínales rusos disparando a ciudadanos ucranianos


----------



## paconan (21 Mar 2022)

Centro comercial y aparcamiento de vehículos militares

Estaba cerrado desde el día 24 de febrero


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (21 Mar 2022)

Llamadme catastrofista, pero no es descabellado pensar que la situación esté al borde de una escalada de consecuencias imprevisibles. Ojalá no sea sí. Lo que está claro es que la paz en Ucrania será muy difícil o imposible durante los próximos años.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (21 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La diferencia es que Rusia no pudo ayudar a Serbia en 1999. No tenia capacidad alguna. Es algo que llevan con dolor los rusos, por no haber podido ayudar a sus hermanos serbios.
> Pero en 2022 está ya preparada. Y vamos que si lo está.



Seronoser no dudo de que Rusia pueda intentarlo pero en un conflicto con la OTAN le iba a ser imposible hacer llegar barcos o aviones de transporte con armamento. La única opción posible sería la entrada en guerra de Rusia directamente con la OTAN.

Si Serbia quiere sobrevivir como estado debería de firmar pronto una alianza militar con Rusia.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## otroyomismo (21 Mar 2022)

Escrito en 2015. Ya lo veia venir





__





La izquierda y Maidán – Rebelion







rebelion.org







Spoiler: tocho



Un año después: la izquierda y Maidán No es un secreto que al principio de los acontecimientos en Ucrania, las izquierdas rusa y ucraniana se dividieron rápidamente según una línea de apoyo o no apoyo al «Euromaidán». Determinados grupos declararon abiertamente que suponía un papel progresista puesto que terminaría con la corrupción y el poder […]
*Un año después: la izquierda y Maidán*
No es un secreto que al principio de los acontecimientos en Ucrania, las izquierdas rusa y ucraniana se dividieron rápidamente según una línea de apoyo o no apoyo al «Euromaidán». Determinados grupos declararon abiertamente que suponía un papel progresista puesto que terminaría con la corrupción y el poder oligárquico y establecería la democracia. Entre ellos había anarquistas, pacifistas, la intelectualidad de izquierdas y algunos trostkistas.
*El «Euromaidán» izquierdista*
Al apoyar al Maidán desde el inicio de los acontecimientos, parte de la izquierda no pudo o no se decidió a revisar su valoración inicial bajo la presión de los hechos. Pasase lo que pasase en Kiev o en Donetsk, ellos repetían un conjunto de mantras similares: no hay fascismo en Ucrania, no hay marionetas de los oligarcas, no hay un imperialismo norteamericano que inicia todo esto. Solo hay gente honesta que se unió y construye como puede democracia y lucha contra el poder del gran capital. Esta minoría repetía como una copia los argumentos del tiempo de las guerra en Siria y Libia. Suponían que derrocando el poder de la autocracia militar o del «falso socialismo verde», en estos países se establecería un régimen democrático-burgués, bajo cuyas condiciones los partidos y movimientos de izquierda y comunistas lo tendrían más fácil para luchar por una democracia genuina, de acuerdo con los preceptos de los clásicos marxistas.
Cuando como resultado se produjo un baño de sangre y ningún crecimiento de la izquierda o ni siquiera un marco democrático-burgués, se olvidaron rápidamente de esos infelices países, destruidos por el imperialismo mundial, así como del resultado obtenido (decenas de miles de muertos y llevar al poder a los barbudos con el Corán en la mano): estaba claro que no era el resultado que pensaban.
Cuando empezaron los acontecimientos en Ucrania, la protesta organizada y controlada estrechamente por grupos derechistas, puesta en marcha con el dinero de la oligarquía ucraniana, se les presentó como una protesta popular espontánea: el Maidán en sí mismo reunía rostros radiantes, todos por la libertad, la democracia y la justicia social.
La policía que contenía a la multitud: fascistas. Y los fascistas que organizaban y controlaban esta multitud, el núcleo de los luchadores por la libertad. Los excesos no había que tomarlos en cuenta. Eran sinceros en su ira justiciera, cuando alguno avisaba de que el «Euromaidán» no suponía ningún bien para Ucrania, y así, se alegraron de verdad cuando se produjo el golpe de estado que ellos veían como una victoria de los ideales deseados.
Ganó el Euromaidán e inmediatamente quedó claro que el poder lo detentaba otro gupo de oligarcas con el apoyo de escuadrones fascistas, que se dedicaron decididamente a la destrucción de la ideología comunista, la historia soviética y las organizaciones comunistas. El resultado obtenido resultó más esclarecedor que cualquier palabra. Al subirse al mismo barco que los fascistas, estos grupos izquierdistas cometieron un suicidio político.
La desgracia es que nunca llegaron a comprender la trampa en la que habían caido. Cuando el poder en Ucrania acabó no simplemente en las manos de los protegidos del gran capital, sino en las manos de la reacción misma, su fracción más corrompida y más irresponsable, los luchadores por la democracia se levantaron en defensa del nuevo régimen, que reproduce exactamente todas las peores características del anterior, sin observar, en cambio, ni siquiera la apariencia de una decencia democráctica a la que fue leal, a pesar de todo, la administración de Viktor Yanukovich.
Más tarde se produjeron sucesos en Slaviansk, Odessa y Mariupol en los que el fascismo salió a escena sin tapujos, matando abiertamente a gente, entre ellos a comunistas. La guerra civil predicha y las víctimas masivas se convirtieron en una realidad. A algunos de los «izquierdistas del Euromaidán» esto les horrorizó. Esta gente pronto se apartó del debate público, prefiriendo sufrir la vergüenza de su error lejos de aquellos a los que no hacía mucho pisoteaban por su desacuerdo con el Euromaidán.
Sin embargo, hubo algunos que fueron incapaces de reconocer sus propios errores. Y esto significaba seguir plenamente del lado de la nueva dictadura, aceptando los fundamentos postulados por el fascismo ucraniano: lucha contra Rusia bajo cualquier forma, odio a la URSS, odio a la Gran Guerra Patria, odio a los «batniks y kolorados», como llamaba la derecha ucraniana a todos aquellos que no compartían sus ideas. Esta izquierda inevitablemente dejó de ser izquierda, pasándose al otro bando. En ellos todavía puede conservarse una cierta retórica izquierdista y algunas frases izquierdistas, pero en esencia hablan ya otra lengua. Esta metamorfosis no es nueva, por supuesto. Por ejemplo, Josef Goebbels en sus años de juventud defendía las ideas socialistas, entrando en sociedad con los hermanos Strasser.
Esta similaridad es comprensible: como los nazis en Alemania en las primeras etapas de su actividad, los fascistas ucranianos utilizaron en su propaganda retórica anticapitalista. Pero en realidad el partido de Hitler, en cuyo nombre aparecía la palabra «socialista», era completamente fiel a los intereses del gran capital.
La posición de la izquierda que había defendido anteriormente el poder postmaidán en Ucrania era como si miembros del partido comunista prohibido por los nazis dijeran que Hitler tenía razón en sus tesis sobre la conspiración judía mundial y sería mejor que los comunistas alemanes, opositores a la «revolución nacional alemana», se dirigiesen a los campos de concentración para alimentar los crematorios con «lana roja» hasta que no construyeran su Comintern mundial.
Lo más triste es que hablamos aquí de gente que en su mayor parte son sinceros en sus errores. El problema con ellos es que no tienen ningún proyecto positivo. No tienen una imagen clara de un futuro que puedan proponer y construir, básicamente no pueden constituirse en un partido dirigido a la toma del poder, sino solo en grupos capaces de alguna actividad sistemática apropiada. Su definitivo egocentrismo y nihilismo, multiplicado por el principio «lo más importante es implicarse en la lucha, y después veremos», provoca una derrota ideológica sistemática en sus intentos de unirse en la, a su parecer, próxima revolución. Para el imperialismo mundial y el gran capital son cómodos compañeros de viaje (ni siquiera aliados), a los que se implica en la organización de protestas civiles dirigidas al derrocamiento del autócrata correspondiente. Después desaparece la necesidad de utilizarlos, tan pronto como el poder cambia en la forma deseada, y tales figuras vuelven a su estado marginal, sin que lleguen a plantearse ninguna conclusión.
Es absurdo esperar que el desarrollo natural del Maidán lleve a la conciencia de las masas las contradicciones de clase de la sociedad. Al contrario, cuanto más profunda sea la crisis, más dura la situación, más activamente se intentará echar la culpa a un enemigo externo, más se sobrepasará la histeria nacionalista.
Es como si la gente no hubiese leído a George Orwell, quien describió perfectamente la inconsciencia colectiva de una sociedad en su novela «1984». Justamente esta sociedad es lo que se construye en Ucrania, y si alguien piensa que sin un golpe externo (como sucedió con la Alemania fascista) o sin una revolución interna este régimen de alguna manera desaparecerá, se equivoca gravemente. Un régimen construido mediante el terror abierto raramente desaparece por su propia voluntad. Y para derribarlo se necesita una derrota militar o una insurrección armada. Grupos que empezaron con frases altisonantes sobre la revolución y utilizaban avatares con banderas rojas en las páginas de Facebook, hoy se encuentran entre los leales súbditos del multimillonario Poroshenko, y algunos de ellos incluso fueron a luchar contra los «separatistas prorusos» en las filas de los batallones de castigo fascistas.


----------



## Burbujo II (21 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> China respalda a Argelia y acusa a Sánchez de dedicarse a "juegos estratégicos" en el Sáhara
> 
> 
> Mientras desde Argel clamaban por la "traición" de España tras el cambio de postura sobre el Sáhara Occidental, su ministro de Exteriores, Ramtane Lamamra, encontró...
> ...



Artículo de mierda que se inventan el titular en base a lo que ha dicho un chino, que el redactor SUPONE que ha sido sobre Viruelo, cuando en realidad está hablando de EEUU.

No aparece ni Hezpaña ni el Viruelo en todo el artículo, hoygan.


----------



## Zappa (21 Mar 2022)

El Tuerto dijo:


> Dice el anormal del ex ministro Sebastián en el canal del gorila cornudo, que debemos reducir el consumo energético un 30%, que esa es la solución a los precios elevados.
> 
> Y que los combustibles en España son muy baratos, que lo que hay que hacer es subirlos más para así tener margen para bajarlos en caso de crisis.
> 
> Imploro que alguien pare esta orgía de autodestrucción calculada, que nos invadan o nos nukeen, moros o cristianos, lo que sea con tal de verlos adornando farolas al estilo español, no ucraniano.



Yo tengo una solución, que, aunque no óptima, es altamente satisfactoria para el contribuyente.

Cogemos a todos los políticos y los ponemos a correr en ruedas de hamster tipo humano:



Un humano genera unos 120W corriendo, en media hora, si está en buena forma.

Pongamos 150W por hora y político de momento, que hay mucha grasa que quemar ahí.

A aproximadamente 10.000 políticos en la rueda de hamster, tendríamos un total de 1.5MW/hora

No nos solucionaría el problema energético, eso sin duda.
Pero, ¿y el gustazo de verles sudar la gota gorda generando la energía que tan fácilmente desdeñan?

Igual un par de días así y nos bajaban los impuestos de todo.


----------



## delhierro (21 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Los crimínales rusos disparando a ciudadanos ucranianos



Estan tirando al aire. Si los prorrusos hacen una mani los nacionalistas tiran a dar. Mirate la diferencia. 



Es del 2014 en Mariopol. Los que lo han intentado hacer despues simplemente "desaparecieron". No se donde andaban los que se quejan ahora.


----------



## Teuro (21 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con todo lo que indicas, ahora mismo existe un peligro de guerra nuclear parecido al de la guerra fria en los 80 con los Euromisiles. Es más, en mi opinión vamos a los Euromisiles 2.0 , EEUU instalará misiles de crucero y balísticos de mediano alcance en Europa y los Rusos harán lo mismo dentro de su territorio.
> 
> Y no solo eso, supongamos que Rusia conquista toda Ucrania o la parte que le interesa de ella. ¿Cuanto tiempo va a tardar EEUU en montar una guerra contra alguna nación aliada de Rusia o que simplemente no le sigue el juego?
> 
> No me gustaría estar en el caso de Serbia, Venezuela, Irán, etc... En fin, ojala me equivoque.



Tras Ucrania probablemente sea Moldavia y después Bosnia (Serbia). Es curiosa la preocupación de Rusia por no tener nukes a 600km de Moscú, pero es del todo "aceptable" y de derecho de colocarlas a 400 km de Berlín o Roma (¿Serbia?)


----------



## otroyomismo (21 Mar 2022)

continua:



Spoiler: tocho 2



*El precio de los errores del PCU*
El Partido Comunista de Ucrania nunca fue a la confrontación con el gran capital, que le permitió promover una serie de iniciativas sociales secundarias, pero convirtiéndose al mismo tiempo en un soporte del régimen de Yanukovich en el parlamento. A diferencia del PCFR ruso, que no tiene una influencia política real, el PCU tenía la posibilidad real de participar en la toma de decisiones, tomando ventaja de las diferencias entre los oligarcas ucranianos. Se podría decir que el PCU tenía una especie de «acción de oro» sin la que la coalición gobernante «por Yanukovich» en la Rada Suprema no se hubiera podido formar. A cambio de su participación en la coalición el partido comunista consiguió puestos de gobierno y una cierta influencia. Su líder, Piotr Simonenko, en 2004 repetía continuamente que entre los «azules» y los «naranjas» no había diferencia, pero a causa de su «encierro» el PCU no entró en los procedimientos parlamentarios en el discurso sobre el derrocamiento del poder «naranja-azul». En cambio, la alianza política con el Partido de las Regiones de Yanukovich hizo al PCU responsable de la dura situación económica en el país. En el partido había mucha gente mayor y bastantes jóvenes, pero catastróficamente no había gente de mediana edad.
Al principio todos esperaban que los comunistas, como «partido de los viejos», pronto pasase a la historia, pero en la segunda mitad de la década del 2000 empezaron a unírseles jóvenes. A pesar del estancamiento del aparato central, en las regiones empezaron a aparecer comités locales auténticamente vivos, que sirvieron como promesa de esperanza en la renovación del partido. Apareció un cambio que hasta no hacía mucho no parecía posible. Pero una cosa es atraer nuevos activos y otra muy distinta convertirlos en instrumentos de lucha por el poder. El viejo liderazgo del partido actuó con mucha cautela, mientras en las organizaciones de base la juventud estaba llena de ideas y sugerencias, que no se llevaron a cabo, lo que provocó la salida de estos activos del PCU hacia organizaciones más radicales (por ejemplo, el partido Borotba [Lucha]).
No se puede decir que el PCU apoyase en todo a Yanukovich. Se pronunció activamente contra la asociación con la OTAN y la entrada de Ucrania en la Organización Mundial del Comercio, contra la política rusofóbica y antisoviética en Ucrania.
El PCU fue uno de los pocos partidos que continuamente (a diferencia de muchos izquierdistas ucranianos) se pronunció contra el surgimiento del fascismo, realizó acciones, mítines, protestas, pero a causa de su propia debilidad organizativa no pudo conseguir muchos éxitos en la política callejera. Fue una de las fuerzas que intentó detener la guerra civil, proponiendo llevar a cabo un referéndum de federalización y transformación del estado. Pero estas iniciativas se quedaron en nada por el régimen de Yanukovich. Y la lealtad a este del PCU, de hecho hizo que la corriente lo llevase a una catástrofe inevitable.
Tras la toma del poder por la oposición en Kiev los diputados del PCU fueron obligados a permanecer en la Rada Suprema, se les obligó a participar en el cambio de gobierno participando en las sesiones de la Rada. Pero esta situación duró muy poco. Después de esto al PCU se les hizo una crítica válida: en lugar de abandonar este órgano de complicidad en el golpe (cuando había esta posibilidad), siguieron aferrándose a la legitimidad parlamentaria con la ingenua esperanza de que los respetarían. Esto le costó muy caro al partido comunista ucraniano. Mientras participaban como si fuesen muebles en la Rada Suprema, los fascistas destruían comités locales y de distrito, derribaban estatuas de Lenin, mataban comunistas en Odessa, Mariupol y en el Donbás. Como final de proceso, disolvieron el grupo comunista en el parlamento, se prepararon toda una serie de leyes antisoviéticas sobre la prohibición de la ideología, los partidos y la «ocupación soviética». Triste resultado para el partido que se consideraba la vanguardia de la clase obrera y las masas proletarias.
Algunas buenas intervenciones de Simonenko en la tribuna parlamentaria no es lo que se esperaría de los comunistas, quienes por su propia naturaleza son los peores enemigos del fascismo. Finalmente, el partido se ha visto envuelto en el proceso de su propio desmantelamiento, en el mejor de los casos contemplando pasivamente la destrucción de sus estructuras.
Por lo menos, esto no fue así en todas partes. Los comunistas de las regiones de Sevastopol y Lugansk fueron más activos. El líder de los primeros, Vasikli Parkhomenko, estuvo entre aquellos que intervinieron en el mítin del 23 de febrero, con el que empezó la insurrección de Sevastopol, y los diputados del consejo local del PCU garantizaron una cifra de votos necesarios, sin los cuales no se hubiera podido tomar la resolución de la salida de Sevastopol del estado ucraniano.
En Lugansk la insurrección local empezó sobre la base de las acciones conjuntas del Partido Comunista y el Partido Progresista-Socialista de Ucrania, quienes legitimaron políticamente la resistencia a Kiev, y cuyo primer gobernador popular en la región de Lugansk fue el socialista progresista Aleksandr Kharitonov, quien solo recientemente fue rescatado de las cámaras de tortura fascistas. El resto de organizaciones comunistas en el Donbás se unieron a la resistencia civil al nuevo régimen, pero no tenían la fuerza suficiente como para encabezar la lucha. Los comunistas de Crimea y Sevastopol se unieron a las filas del partido comunista ruso, como también hicieron otros partidos.
El mismo PCU, evidentemente, será completamente prohibido (si se mantiene el régimen fascista), y sus militantes, quienes realmente quieran luchar contra el fascismo en el territorio ocupado, tendrán que hacerlo en condiciones de clandestinidad.
Así el problema en Ucrania es que junto a la crisis del PCU la izquierda restante no pudo crear un nuevo partido comunista (no de nombre sino de hecho), que pudiese recibir a los desilusionados del PCU y atraer a las masas populares a su lado. Esta laxitud ideológica y organizativa de la izquierda ucraniana muy logicamente llevó a que, con el trasfondo del empeoramiento de las condiciones socioeconómicas de la sociedad ucraniana, la popularidad del PCU empezase a crecer de nuevo, y en las elecciones del otoño de 2012 no le fue nada mal (en 2007 el PCU obtuvo aproximadamente el 5,5% y en las de 2012 algo más del 13%), aunque está claro que a menudo se votó por el PCU conociendo perfectamente todos sus problemas y debilidades. Pero la elección se hizo sobre la base de que «Mejor ellos que los demás vampiros». Sí, frente a un trasfondo de vampiros, el PCU parecía bastante bueno, y gracias a su posición sobre la OTAN, el fascismo, Bandera, la OMC, la amistad de los pueblos, valía la pena votarlos, porque no era tan vergonzoso como lo era para aquellos que dieron sus votos a Yushenko y Yanukovich.
Pero esto es poco para el partido que lleva en su nombre la orgullosa palabra «comunista». Los bolcheviques enseñaron que de los verdaderos comunistas siempre se espera más que simplemente parecer mejores que la burguesía en el marco de «la sociedad del espectáculo». Por razones objetivas el PCU no pudo cumplir el rol de vanguardia de la clase obrera ante el golpe fascista y no actuó como uno de los principales organizadores de la resistencia al fascismo.
En resumen, la crisis actual evidentemente servirá al propósito de limpieza del partido de los compañeros de viaje ocasionales y llevará a serias discusiones en los medios comunistas y de izquierda sobre la necesidad o de crear un nuevo partido comunista en Ucrania o de refundar el PCU bajo una forma renovada y sobre otros principios. He aquí la frase más adecuada de Vladimir Ilich Lenin sobre los errores absolutos:
_ «A cada uno lo suyo. En cuanto a nosotros, no dejaremos que hagan presa en nuestro pecho ni las ilusiones ni el desaliento. No temamos reconocer nuestros errores ni temarnos el trabajo de corregirlos reiteradamente, muchas veces, y llegaremos a la cumbre». _
* Presos de las analogías históricas *
Frente al colapso ideológico de aquellos izquierdistas que apoyaron el euromaidán, y la derrota organizativa del PCU, tiene gran importancia la posición de aquellas fuerzas izquierdistas y comunistas que no entraron en el partido más importante, pero se posicionaron contra el golpe por unos u otros motivos.
Un elemento característico de estos partidos, movimientos, organizaciones y grupos similares es la valoración comunista de los acontecimientos sucedidos en Ucrania, que veían bastante inequivocamente como un golpe fascista en defensa de los intereses del capital financiero y el imperialismo norteamericano. Pero a causa de sus conocidas debilidades organizativas e ideológicas, en las primeras etapas de la guerra en Ucrania los izquierdistas y los comunistas básicamente se arrastraron detrás del desarrollo de los acontecimientos. Esto se expresaba en la participación de voluntarios individuales en la guerra contra los fascistas, recogiendo y enviando ayuda humanitaria, y la participación de miembros individuales del movimiento comunista clandestino en los territorios ocupados.
En la segunda mitad del verano la situación empezó a cambiar. En las repúblicas populares empezaron a formarse partidos comunistas locales, grupos separados de izquierdistas y comunistas empezaron a fusionarse en grupos de tendencia izquierdista-comunista. Entre los pioneros se debe reconocer a los nacional-bolcheviques («limonistas»), que de hecho intentaron copiar la experiencia de las brigadas internacionales españolas, y hay que reconocer que lo consiguieron bastante bien. Después ya apareció el batallón «URSS», el «primer destacamento comunista», y los destacamentos obreros en Donetsk. Actualmente la mayor parte de los destacamentos izquierdistas-comunistas están vinculados de una u otra forma con la brigada «Fantasma» [Prizrak] de Aleksei Mozgoboi, que no es comunista, pero muchos de los principios que defiende (lucha contra el gran capital, democracia, justicia social, etc.) están de acuerdo plenamente con aquellas ideas con las que los izquierdistas y comunistas van al Donbás.
Junto con el fortalecimiento de la fuerza organizativa de la izquierda estaba la cuestión de para qué la guerra. Si el sustrato común antifascista contra la junta de Kiev y sus amos americanos era plenamente compartido y no planteaba problemas especiales, la cuestión de qué debería conseguirse como resultado, con el tiempo empezó a ganar cada vez más importancia, especialmente tras los acuerdos de Minsk y la «voluntaria-forzada» renuncia de conocidos comandantes de campo, cuando Moscú empezó a dirigir directamente los procesos en el Donbás.
La consolidación en torno al tema del antifascismo gradualmente empezó a provocar disputas radicales sobre en qué situación se encuentran el Donbás y Rusia, y quién es culpable de ello. Hay dos puntos de vista bastante extendidos y dominantes.
1. La situación en Ucrania desde el punto de vista de la analogía histórica y la metodología recuerda a la España de 1936-1938, y por eso el antifascismo debería seguir siendo la fuerza dominante tras el desarrollo del movimiento izquierdista en el contexto de la guerra en Ucrania, incluso a pesar de que los compañeros de viaje son burgueses, y también elementos claramente reaccionarios, hasta incluso en las centurias negras.
2. La situación en Ucrania no es diferente de la situación en tiempos de la Primera Guerra Mundial, cuando la competencia entre las potencias imperialistas, que había desencadenado la guerra mundial, había llevado a una destrucción y muerte sin sentido, lo que signficaba que los comunistas no debían apoyar en esta guerra a ningún bando, puesto que uno y otro en última instancia eran imperialistas, lo que implica que no se deben repetir los errores de los social-chovinistas durante la Primera Guerra Mundial, quienes en 1914 apoyaron la guerra y los créditos militares.
Ambos conceptos en última instancia se apoyan sobre los defectos estructurales de tales analogías. En el primer caso en lugar de la URSS estalinista (la cual, además, ni los trostquistas ni los anarquistas, ni entonces ni ahora no amaban), tenemos a la Rusia burguesa, que entra en el estadio imperialista. En el segundo caso, además de un conflicto entre potencias imperialistas, hay un régimen puramente fascista que se corresponde exactamente a la definición de Georgi Dimitrov:
_ «El fascismo es la dictadura terrorista abierta de los elementos más reaccionarios, más chovinistas, más imperialistas del capital fianciero… El fascismo no es un poder por encima de las clases, ni es un poder de la pequeña burguesía o del lumpen-proletariado sobre el capital financiero. El fascismo es el poder del capital financiero mismo. Es la organización de las represalias terroristas sobre la clase obrera y la parte revolucionaria del campesinado y la intelectualidad. El fascismo en política exterior es el chovinismo en su forma más grosera, cultivador del odio zoológico contra otros pueblos». _


----------



## Marchamaliano (21 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El conflicto en Ucrania provocará un menor crecimiento económico y un aumento de la inflación en la zona del euro: el jefe del Eurogrupo
> 
> t.me/smotri_media/10275



Vaya genio. Para eso pagamos a esta chusma no?


----------



## otroyomismo (21 Mar 2022)

Spoiler: tocho 3



En resumen, a pesar del atractivo de estas estructuras históricas, una plena analogía y una metodología antigua son inapropiadas. La situación hoy es básicamente distinta, aunque tiene ciertas similitudes con las anteriores. ¿Por qué en los medios de izquierda la atracción tan fuerte por copiar la metodología anterior? El problema es que la teoría comunista en términos de autodesarrollo está básicamente congelada en los 60. Tras la muerte de Stalin, solo Mao Ze Dong y un poco Fidel Castro pudieron introducir en ella algo nuevo. El estancamiento y el hundimiento del bloque soviético se produjo en buena parte por este subdesarrollo teórico y dogmatismo. La idea se convirtió en dogma y a los nuevos retos no se les dieron respuestas a tiempo y apropiadas. Sin las plataformas teóricas e ideológicas adecuadas, el movimiento comunista actual en el espacio de la antigua URSS se vió forzado básicamente a apoyarse en bases ideológicas viejas, simplemente porque no había otras. De ahí la atracción por las analogías históricas, intentando encontrar en la historia recetas ya preparadas del tipo «hágamoslo como los bolcheviques», «hagámoslo como Lenin», «apliquemos la metodología de Stalin», «propongo volver a Marx y actuar conforme los clásicos».
Esto se produce porque las condiciones objetivas de descontento popular, que fueron utilizadas por los imperialistas norteamericanos durante la organización del Euromaidán, y el sentimiento antioligárquico que existía realmente y existe en el Donbás, no se hicieron en absoluto con ello ni los izquierdistas ni los comunistas, aunque por lógica ellos precisamente deberían estar en la vanguardia de la lucha por la justicia social y el poder popular. En Ucrania estos temas los dominan hoy firmemente los demagogos fascistas, y en el Donbás estas aspiraciones se enfrentan a la línea oportunista del Kremlin, que explota estos sentimientos para sus intereses inmediatos, y al mismo tiempo coopera abiertamente con una parte de la oligarquía ucraniana, lo que suscita preguntas del tipo «¿Para qué luchamos?». Es bastante obvio que con las actuales tendencias la salida será una variante de república burguesa, y por algo así no todos están dispuestos a luchar y morir.
Se perdió un tiempo considerable al principio de la guerra, cuando grupos de 50-100 personas podían ir a cualquier ciudad del Donbás y construir allí el orden que quisiesen (ya sea una república cosaca, ya sea una soviética). Hoy estas condiciones favorables para el crecimiento del movimiento comunista ya no existen: formadas la RPD y la RPL los partidos comunistas fueron apartados administrativamente del poder real por gente nombrada por Moscú. En este plano, los izquierdistas, respecto a los cuales los nacionalistas resultaron estar en posición dominante porque resultaron estar más preparados para la formación de grupos armados, tuvieron que superar la inercia de las teorizaciones de salón y decenas de años de pacifismo desarmante. Argumentando que en el Donbás hace falta una verdadera revolución social, se olvidaron la principal lección sobre un hombre con un arma, el cual, como dijo Mao, pare poder [Supongo que se trata de la frase El poder nace del fusil]. Separado de la vida por la teorización y los perennes intentos de jugar al parlamentarismo burgués, se reveló la falta de preparación del movimiento comunista para defender sus puntos de vista con las armas en la mano. El hecho que durante la guerra apareciesen destacamentos comunistas nos dice que este problema ha sido reconocido y se han llevado a cabo intentos de adaptarse a las exigencias del momento.
A este respecto, los miembros del PCU, PPSU, PCFR, «Borotba» [Lucha], «Rot-Front» [Puño alzado], los «limonistas» y miembros de toda una serie de otros partidos y movimientos intentaron en la práctica adaptarse al propósito establecido de lucha contra el fascismo, al tiempo que sus puntos de vista respecto a la relación con la política rusa en el Donbás, como respecto al resto de la sociedad, difiere significativamente.
En primavera, tras la reunificación de Crimea con Rusia y hasta el rechazo de Moscú a la entrada de tropas en el Donbás, la inercia del apoyo público para el curso en marcha de la Federación Rusa en Ucrania llevó a la creación de una mayoría consolidada pro-Putin, ocupando virtualmente todo el espectro político, incluyendo a la izquierda, que vió esto tanto como una reacción decidida contra el golpe fascista como una una salida de la política «compradora» [así en español, se refiere a los oligarcas parasitarios] de los noventa. Pero después de que la política del Kremlin cambiara y empezaran las conversaciones secretas de las autoridades del Kremlin con el gobierno y la oligarquía ucraniana, y en el Donbás empezara a correr la sangre, esta mayoría se desmoronó. El curso seguido provocó descontento tanto a la izquierda como a la derecha, aunque los motivos fuesen diferentes.
La reunificación de Crimea dejó de ser percibida como el inicio de una «revolución desde arriba» y punto de bifurcación.
Ahora este episodio fue reconocido como una fluctuación episódica ante un trasfondo en el que el poder de nuevo se tomó a la antigua. Aquí vemos como el curso que sigue el Kremlin mucho más que la famosa «quinta columna» destruyó y destruye la base real del poder, expulsando a la oposición a gente que todavía en primavera los apoyaba plenamente. Al mismo tiempo, hablar de Maidanes «patrióticos» y «liberales» olvida que cualquier «revolución de colores» se produce mediante la consolidación del descontento de todos los espectros políticos de color, mientras el descontento siga existiendo.
El movimiento comunista y de izquierda está fragmentado. Tiene que apoyar a las repúblicas insurrectas y al mismo tiempo criticar a sus líderes porque estos, bajo la presión de Moscú, no llevan a cabo en el Donbás aquella política que esperaba la gente que salió a luchar o a ayudar a construir un nuevo estado.
Al mismo tiempo, el movimiento comunista sigue apoyando activamente el discurso antifascista, ayuda activamente a las fuerzas en lucha del ejército de Novorosía y recoge ayuda humanitaria para el Donbás. A pesar de las controversias ideológicas y la insatisfacción con la situación actual, se mantiene el sentir general de que el régimen de Kiev en esta etapa sigue siendo el peligro principal, lo que sigue siendo el principal factor unificador que une a los divididos partidos y movimientos de izquierda.
Y lo que es más importante, tras muchos años de cháchara vacía, la izquierda y los comunistas consiguieron la posibilidad real de hacer aquello para lo que están predestinados: luchar por la democracia y luchar contra el fascismo. Y porque para muchos de ellos lo sucedido es una especie de universidad, donde se pueden comparar los cálculos teóricos con la práctica de los casos reales. Y esta experiencia práctica, sin duda, no se perderá.


----------



## Rafl Eg (21 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> A mi me sorprende que con los persas mas allá de bravuconadas y con el apoyo de los wahabbitas de mierda y los israelíes no se han atrevido y sin embargo si con Rusia. Me sorprende.



Irán tocaba después de Siria, pero se lo saltaron y pasaron directamente al objetivo gordo debido a la intervención de Rusia en apoyo de Asad (verano de 2013), apenas tres meses después activaron el Maydan en Ucrania.


----------



## tomcat ii (21 Mar 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Boeing cae más de un 6% en Bolsa tras estrellarse uno de sus aviones en China
> 
> 
> Las acciones de Boeing caen un 6% en la Bolsa de Nueva York tras el accidente de un avión de la compañía en China con 132 personas a bordo.
> ...



A ver cuando abren la bolsa de moscú. P.D. no la van a abrir nunca. Las empresas rusas que cotizaban en uk han caido de media un 95% y si como dice putin van a expropiar empresas y quedarse los aviones que tenían alquilados directamente pasan a ser corea del norte.

Y sí, ya lo he dicho antes, 737 MAX es muy malo, estuvieron casi 2 años sin poder volar parados por los reguladores usa y veo que vuelven a las andadas.


----------



## Kreonte (21 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Yo tengo una solución, que, aunque no óptima, es altamente satisfactoria para el contribuyente.
> 
> Cogemos a todos los políticos y los ponemos a correr en ruedas de hamster tipo humano:
> 
> ...



Hay que instalar unas cuantas movidas de esas en todos los gimnasios y prohibir el running al aire libre.


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

Ministerio de Defensa ruso sobre la situación en la noche del 21 de marzo:

⭐ Los militares rusos destruyeron el 21 de marzo una batería de MLRS ucranianos con armas de alta precisión en un centro comercial inoperativo de Kiev;

⭐ los ataques de alta precisión se realizan contra infraestructuras militares, nunca contra objetos civiles en Ucrania;

⭐ La Daga que destruyó el arsenal subterráneo en Ucrania fue lanzada desde un rango de más de 1.000 km, con un tiempo de vuelo de menos de 10 minutos;

⭐ El arsenal subterráneo destruido por la Daga en Ucrania fue construido en una zona montañosa durante la época soviética para municiones especiales y misiles;

⭐ El uso en combate del sistema KINZHAL ha demostrado su eficacia en la destrucción de objetivos altamente protegidos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/34982


----------



## fulcrum29smt (21 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> China encuentra la clave para desplegar su arma hipersónica imparable
> 
> 
> Científicos chinos han logrado un método para comunicarse en tiempo real y de forma sostenida con un arma hipersónica que viaje a más de cinco veces la velocidad del sonido
> ...



A ver, lo que hay en desarrollo son tecnologías que dentro del plasma permitan que el caza, bombardero o misil se comunique con el exterior usando una especie de antena o proceso físico, pero eso es "a voluntad", no se puede usar en su contra.


----------



## Zappa (21 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Hay que instalar unas cuantas movidas de esas en todos los gimnasios y prohibir el running al aire libre.



Si cada persona que estuviese en el gimnasio de forma regular le diera media hora a la rueda del hámster, te garantizo que se notaría.
El problema es que la gente querría que se le pagase por estar en la rueda, y la cantidad sería muy baja.
Pero si se pudiera convencer a la gente de pedalear por salud al tiempo que se aprovecha esa energía mecánica...


----------



## Teuro (21 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Absolutamente, de chincheta tu comentario (y el que respondes de @fulcrum29smt )
> 
> El problema yo lo extiendo a que la historia ha dejado de interesar, la gente no lee, no investiga, no compara, suelta lo que ha picoteado aqui y alli y ya está.
> 
> Nadie se acuerda ya de lo que era el terror nuclear, de la crisis de los euromisiles, menos aun de lo de Cuba..... de hecho ves aqui comentarios completamente ingenuos y alegres de ir soltando bombitas tácticas aquí y alla para esto y lo otro y no es asi, ni a nivel de los daños que causa un artefacto nuclear ni a nivel estrategico, si se sube al escalón nuclear se va con todo y volvemos a la prehistoria en 48 horas.



De hecho es de cabezas huecas plantear si quiera su uso. Trump estaba convencido de usarlas en Afganistan y le pararon en seco. En caso de que Rusia use una táctica en Ucrania sería una escalada tremenda. Una de las "garantías"  para acogerse al Tratado de No Proliferación Nuclear era que una nación con nukes nunca atacaría a una sin nukes salvo defensa propia de su territorio. Dejarían a naciones como Holanda, Italia, Turquía, Suecia, Noruega, Japón, España, Cora del Sur, etc. como ingenuos e idiotas por no haberse armado con nukes cuando pudieron.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (21 Mar 2022)

*Relaciones Rusia-Estados Unidos 'al borde del colapso' por comentario de Biden sobre Putin*
El embajador de EE. UU. fue convocado hoy por el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia y se le dijo que los lazos entre EE. UU. y Rusia están a punto de romperse.
Citaron comentarios "inaceptables" del presidente estadounidense Joe Biden sobre Vladimir Putin de Rusia.
El embajador dijo que los comentarios eran "inaceptables... indignos de un estadista de tan alto rango y pusieron las relaciones entre Estados Unidos y Rusia al borde del colapso".
La semana pasada, Biden fue un paso más allá en su retórica y llamó a su homólogo ruso "criminal de guerra".
El Kremlin no tomó bien los comentarios, describiéndolos como "retórica inaceptable e imperdonable".
Un experto en seguridad nacional minimizó la importancia de la advertencia de Rusia, sugiriendo que efectivamente era una amenaza ociosa y que Moscú nunca cumpliría.









Ukraine war latest: Russia and China practice capturing enemy submarines - as shelling intensifies in Kherson city


"Up to 80 missiles" are being launched at the southern city of Kherson each day; the Russian defence ministry claims Moscow and Beijing have practiced capturing submarines in joint drills; watch Michael Clarke's analysis of how the war played out in 2022 while you scroll.




news.sky.com


----------



## Teuro (21 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Cómo qué no? Otro misil que supere esas velocidades. O mejor aún, un láser. Nada sobrepasa la velocidad de la luz



Bueno, pero entramos en "artes" y "tecnologías" más propias de una película de LukasFilm que de la realidad.


----------



## Zappa (21 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> De hecho es de cabezas huecas plantear si quiera su uso. Trump estaba convencido de usarlas en Afganistan y le pararon en seco. En caso de que Rusia use una táctica en Ucrania sería una escalada tremenda. Una de las "garantías"  para acogerse al Tratado de No Proliferación Nuclear era que una nación con nukes nunca atacaría a una sin nukes salvo defensa propia de su territorio. Dejarían a naciones como Holanda, Italia, Turquía, Suecia, Noruega, Japón, España, Cora del Sur, etc. como ingenuos e idiotas por no haberse armado con nukes cuando pudieron.



Los tratados son papeles vinculantes hasta que pasan a ser papel mojado. Como Minsk II, por ejemplo.
Y en este conflicto se reparte el pastel ya definitivamente entre los que cortan y los que son cortados.

Y para cortar y pinchar, nucleares se han de tener.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (21 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Sujetame el cubata.....




Ostia yo me acuerdo de eso ... era un helicóptero de maniobras el piloto se asusto al recibir la pedrada y ....


tomcat ii dijo:


> Es cierto que el 737 MAX (que no los otros 737)es de lo peor que ha sacado Boeing pero sigo prefiendo eso a un tupolev o simar. Sí dicen que Airbus es mejor que Boeing hoy en día.
> 
> En el ignore me puedes poner cuando quieras capullo.




El que se ha estrellado es un Boeing 737-800 el modelo que esta en tierra desde hace 3 años , por fallas en los sistemas y falseo de datos a la OACI .

UNA ESTAFA DE AVIÓN. que ha supuesto cientos de vidas.

Pero no te culpo por no tener ni idea...


----------



## Kartoffeln (21 Mar 2022)

Cuando tus familiares rusos no se creen la guerra que estás sufriendo en Ucrania: "No sabía si reír o llorar"


Los ucranianos describen el enfado y la frustración que sienten cuando intentan comunicar la realidad de la invasión rusa a sus familiares al otro lado de la frontera




www.eldiario.es


----------



## elCañonero (21 Mar 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> A ver cuando abren la bolsa de moscú. P.D. no la van a abrir nunca. Las empresas rusas que cotizaban en uk han caido de media un 95% y si como dice putin van a expropiar empresas y quedarse los aviones que tenían alquilados directamente pasan a ser corea del norte.
> 
> Y sí, ya lo he dicho antes, 737 MAX es muy malo, estuvieron casi 2 años sin poder volar parados por los reguladores usa y veo que vuelven a las andadas.



Este que se la ha pegao no era un MAX, eso he leído


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (21 Mar 2022)

*Ultimátum del resto de camioneros: subvenciones ya o se suman al paro*









Las asociaciones de transportistas exigen medidas urgentes al Gobierno para no sumarse al paro


Las asociaciones de transportistas han exigido al Gobierno medidas urgentes para paliar la subida del combustible. Así, las asociaciones mayoritarias de transportistas, que hasta ahora se han opuesto al paro convocado por la Plataforma para la Defensa del Sector del Transporte de Mercancías, han...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

"Nuestra propia Ucrania estaba bombardeando a los civiles". Los refugiados de Mariupol compartieron sus historias de huida de la ciudad

"La situación en Mariupol es simplemente terrible. La ciudad está prácticamente destruida hasta la nada. Tenía miedo en mi piso, vivo sola con mi hijo. Las balas volaban sobre nosotros, conseguimos salir por el corredor verde del DNR", añadió el refugiado.

t.me/smotri_media/10283

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Teuro (21 Mar 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Otra reunión del grupo de los 5....a la que tampoco invitan a Pedrito Sánchez. Al final parece que Europa son estos 3 paises y quienes deciden por todos y la Otan estos tres, más Reino Unido y su amo EEUU.
> 
> 
> *Reunión de los líderes de Francia, EE.UU. Reino Unido, Alemania e Italia*
> Los líderes de Francia, Estados Unidos, Reino Unido, Alemania e Italia, el quinteto que sigue de cerca la situación de Ucrania, mantendrán una entrevista telemática este lunes para coordinar las sanciones occidentales contra Rusia, confirmaron fuentes del Elíseo, informa Efe.



Contra: Que no pintamos una mierda en Europa y menos en el Mundo.
Pro: En realidad ese quinteno no representa nuestros intereses.


----------



## John Nash (21 Mar 2022)

¿Quién ha dicho que Putin está aislado?


Los europeos han pasado de la incredulidad a la indignación tras el zarpazo ruso en Ucrania. Sin embargo, este no es repudiado con la misma intensidad en otros




www.lavanguardia.com





Aunque cuatro de cada cinco miembros de la Asamblea General de la ONU votaron a favor de una resolución de condena a Rusia, *estos representaban menos de la mitad de la población mundial, por la abstención de gigantes como India y China. *Incluso entre los países que votaron a favor, el camino de sanciones marcado por Washington y Bruselas ha cosechado pocas adhesiones más allá del club euroatlántico.


EE.UU. ha pedido a países como India que dejen de comprar petróleo ruso. Pero la pública Indian Oil Corporation acaba de hacer justamente eso, para frenar la inflación.* Tres millones de barriles, con un descuento estimado del 25%. *La condición aceptada por Moscú es que el pago no se efectúe hasta que el cargamento bordee la costa.


*La prensa india también denuncia que Estados Unidos exija a los demás sacrificios que ellos no hacen, puesto que siguen importando uranio ruso para sus centrales. *India no ha olvidado que, bajo presión de Donald Trump, cortó sus importaciones de crudo iraní, en menoscabo de sus intereses y dejando un hueco que China llenó de inmediato


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

Según los informes, una mujer de 32 años ha sufrido lesiones por explosión y múltiples heridas de metralla como consecuencia del bombardeo en el distrito de Kuibyshev. La víctima ha sido ingresada para ser operada en el hospital de la ciudad nº 16.

Un hombre de 56 años también murió como consecuencia del bombardeo en el distrito de Petrovsky.

t.me/boris_rozhin/34985


----------



## fulcrum29smt (21 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> De hecho es de cabezas huecas plantear si quiera su uso. Trump estaba convencido de usarlas en Afganistan y le pararon en seco. En caso de que Rusia use una táctica en Ucrania sería una escalada tremenda. Una de las "garantías"  para acogerse al Tratado de No Proliferación Nuclear era que una nación con nukes nunca atacaría a una sin nukes salvo defensa propia de su territorio. Dejarían a naciones como Holanda, Italia, Turquía, Suecia, Noruega, Japón, España, Cora del Sur, etc. como ingenuos e idiotas por no haberse armado con nukes cuando pudieron.



Lo mismo que a Corea del Norte, Iran, Iraq, Libia, Siria, Serbia, etc... ¿Te da cuen ahora?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (21 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> De hecho es de cabezas huecas plantear si quiera su uso. Trump estaba convencido de usarlas en Afganistan y le pararon en seco. En caso de que Rusia use una táctica en Ucrania sería una escalada tremenda. Una de las "garantías"  para acogerse al Tratado de No Proliferación Nuclear era que una nación con nukes nunca atacaría a una sin nukes salvo defensa propia de su territorio. Dejarían a naciones como Holanda, Italia, Turquía, Suecia, Noruega, Japón, España, Cora del Sur, etc.* como ingenuos e idiotas por no haberse armado con nukes cuando pudieron*.



y ahora lo seremos áun más si no lo hacemos, se acabó la gilipollez y el flower power, hay varios países en este mundo con capacidad nuclear y que son estados totalitarios y agresivos, que no van a mejor y que nunca sabes qué pueden hacer y por dónde pueden salir en un futuro


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

Las pruebas de nuevos misiles en Ucrania continuarán. Además del sirio, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso también dispondrá de un campo de pruebas ucraniano para probar las últimas armas contra un adversario que opera activamente junto a los países de la OTAN. Será muy útil para el futuro.

t.me/boris_rozhin/34987


----------



## Teuro (21 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> EL MINISTRO DE RELACIONES EXTERIORES ALEMÁN DICE QUE DEBEMOS ASUMIR QUE HABRÁ DE 8 A 10 MILLONES DE REFUGIADOS DE UCRANIA DURANTE LAS PRÓXIMAS SEMANAS



25% de la población, mayoritariamente "ucranianos". Sospechamos que los "rusos" se quedarán con el país. Diáspora ucraniana. Limpieza étnica.


----------



## elCañonero (21 Mar 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> Ostia yo me acuerdo de eso ... era un helicóptero de maniobras el piloto se asusto al recibir la pedrada y ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No jodas que el Boeing 737Max no es la única chapuza de Boeing y la FAA? Si eso es cierto, eso yo ya lo calificaría de fraude y los otros de organización criminal


----------



## otroyomismo (21 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Si cada persona que estuviese en el gimnasio de forma regular le diera media hora a la rueda del hámster, te garantizo que se notaría.
> El problema es que la gente querría que se le pagase por estar en la rueda, y la cantidad sería muy baja.
> Pero si se pudiera convencer a la gente de pedalear por salud al tiempo que se aprovecha esa energía mecánica...




en mi gym las maquinitas te dicen al acabar el ejercicio cuanto rato has encendido una bombilla de 60W


----------



## Pirro (21 Mar 2022)

No puedo evitar ver paralelismos con la guerra civil española. Ahora mismo el ejército ucraniano es como el Ejército Popular de la República a finales de 1938. Derrotado, con milicias haciendo maldades en retaguardia, sin posibilidad real de plantear contraofensivas y con un presidente llamando a la resistencia y encomendándose al inicio de una guerra mundial como única forma posible de ganar la guerra.

Ya sólo falta un Segismundo Casado que derroque a Zelenski y empiece a negociar la capitulación.


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> en mi gym las maquinitas te dicen al acabar el ejercicio cuanto rato has encendido una bombilla de 60W



Con unos cientos de miles de esclavos se podría producir combustible sintético para los vuelos de Sánchez.


----------



## Avispa (21 Mar 2022)

Me parece que les van a poner unos servicios mínimos similares a los que les han puesto al resto de trabajadores que han intentado hacer una huelga en los últimos tiempos. Vamos, que van a poder hacer la huelga legalmente 2 de cada 100, aproximadamente.



AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Ultimátum del resto de camioneros: subvenciones ya o se suman al paro*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zappa (21 Mar 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> en mi gym las maquinitas te dicen al acabar el ejercicio cuanto rato has encendido una bombilla de 60W



Pero, ¿la llegas a encender?
Eso estaría bien, además, así la gente se daría cuenta de que no hay nada gratis, que todo, hasta lo "gratis", sale de algún sitio.









TANSTAAFL - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





O quizás no.


----------



## hartman (21 Mar 2022)

capitulo 243786476384 de la gente de bart en el programa del risto dentro de unos minutos.


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

Unidad aérea de voluntarios

Vladlen Tatarsky y Admin están en el ejército del DNR, corrigiendo vehículos aéreos no tripulados como parte de un Escuadrón Aeronáutico Voluntario recién formado

t.me/anna_news/25522


----------



## otroyomismo (21 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Pero, ¿la llegas a encender?
> Eso estaría bien, además, así la gente se daría cuenta de que no hay nada gratis, que todo, hasta lo "gratis", sale de algún sitio.
> 
> 
> ...



que va, no estaria mal adaptar una dinamo para cargar el movil


----------



## MiguelLacano (21 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Estan tirando al aire. Si los prorrusos hacen una mani los nacionalistas tiran a dar. Mirate la diferencia.
> 
> 
> 
> Es del 2014 en Mariopol. Los que lo han intentado hacer despues simplemente "desaparecieron". No se donde andaban los que se quejan ahora.



Los rusos son gente disciplinada. En esa imagen se observa como han pasado de ROE 2 a ROE 3 y esta canalla de perrodismo se lanza al griterio infame y la mentira. Ole por la calma y la disciplina de los soldados ruskis, las cosas como son.


----------



## Expected (21 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> hehe, todo sea por La Lucha Contra El Mal.



A los que la tengan a tipo variable..pueden ir buscando el Diazepam. En cambio, los que la tengan a tipo fijo se les va a derretir en un mar de estanflación.


----------



## Zappa (21 Mar 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> que va, no estaria mal adaptar una dinamo para cargar el movil



*Ahí tienes uno*


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

Lo que los bolcheviques han estado hablando durante tanto tiempo se ha hecho realidad.
El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso se ha negado oficialmente a negociar un tratado de paz con Japón.

t.me/boris_rozhin/34988

_Cuadro en el enlace_


----------



## bakunin2020 (21 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Contra: Que no pintamos una mierda en Europa y menos en el Mundo.
> Pro: En realidad ese quinteto no representa nuestros intereses.



Muy cierto. Los que tenemos unos años aún recordamos la imagen del Nodo con Franco dando saltitos alrededor del embajador "mericano" como un caniche cuando decidió convertir a España en un vasallo.
Todos los presidentes del Gobierno tras él, excepto Suarez, han hecho lo mismo. Uno de ellos se arrastró tanto que incluso le dejaron poner los pies encima de la mesa y fumarse un puro durante un fin de semana. Todo un hito para un paleto.


----------



## tomasjos (21 Mar 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> No puedo evitar ver paralelismos con la guerra civil española. Ahora mismo el ejército ucraniano es como el Ejército Popular de la República a finales de 1938. Derrotado, con milicias haciendo maldades en retaguardia, sin posibilidad real de plantear contraofensivas y con un presidente llamando a la resistencia y encomendándose al inicio de una guerra mundial como única forma posible de ganar la guerra.
> 
> Ya sólo falta un Segismundo Casado que derroque a Zelenski y empiece a negociar la capitulación.



Espero que no, más que nada porque la II GM empezó unos meses despues


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Los francotiradores de Ucrania, una pesadilla para Rusia que nació en 2014
> 
> 
> La capacidad militar de Rusia es, con los datos en la mano, aplastantemente superior a la de Ucrania. De todos modos, desde Kiev sacan pecho de sus logros en la invasión rusa, entr
> ...



Fomentando la guerra desde 1898.


----------



## Teuro (21 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Relaciones Rusia-Estados Unidos 'al borde del colapso' por comentario de Biden sobre Putin*
> El embajador de EE. UU. fue convocado hoy por el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia y se le dijo que los lazos entre EE. UU. y Rusia están a punto de romperse.
> Citaron comentarios "inaceptables" del presidente estadounidense Joe Biden sobre Vladimir Putin de Rusia.
> El embajador dijo que los comentarios eran "inaceptables... indignos de un estadista de tan alto rango y pusieron las relaciones entre Estados Unidos y Rusia al borde del colapso".
> ...



En los 80 Reino Unido tenía a Margaret Thatcher como primera ministra, ahora en 2022 tenemos "a eso". No es que sea seguidor de Margaret Thatcher, nada más lejos de la realidad, pero en capacidad intelectual y tacto político estaba muy por encima de "eso".


----------



## Expected (21 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Hostias, el tercer sumando de la ecuación
> 
> No gas Argelia + Guerra Ucrania + Huelga = Caos en dos semanas
> 
> ...



Espérate....que no le pillen al Chepas y a su exconcubina cajera...y no les hagan un "faroling" a la Ukraniana.


----------



## Tons of Fear (21 Mar 2022)

Former Ukrainian MP's wife tries to flee country with 28 million dollars, 1.3 million euros in cash


The wife of a former Ukrainian MP tried to cross the border and enter Hungary with millions of dollars and euros in cash. However, she was stopped by the border guards and forced to declare the same.




www.indiatoday.in









Al parecer, la esposa del ex diputado ucraniano Kotvytskyy intentó huir del país con 28 millones de dólares y 1,3 millones de euros en efectivo escondidos en maletas.

Intentó escapar de una Ucrania devastada por la guerra y entrar en Hungría a través de la provincia de Zakarpattia. Sin embargo, los guardias fronterizos húngaros la sorprendieron con el dinero y la obligaron a declararlo, informó el lunes por la mañana la organización mediática NEXTA.


----------



## arriondas (21 Mar 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> No puedo evitar ver paralelismos con la guerra civil española. Ahora mismo el ejército ucraniano es como el Ejército Popular de la República a finales de 1938. Derrotado, con milicias haciendo maldades en retaguardia, sin posibilidad real de plantear contraofensivas y con un presidente llamando a la resistencia y encomendándose al inicio de una guerra mundial como única forma posible de ganar la guerra.
> 
> Ya sólo falta un Segismundo Casado que derroque a Zelenski y empiece a negociar la capitulación.



Pues que apareciese en escena un Casado en versión ucraniana sería lo mejor para ellos. Además, Zelensky y su camarilla ya no están en Ucrania, fueron los primeros en huir, convirtiendo a Ucrania en un no-estado donde Kiev y demás urbes son ahora ciudades sin ley.


----------



## Vilux (21 Mar 2022)

2.30 en Holanda y nadie levanta la voz.


----------



## Teuro (21 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> y ahora lo seremos áun más si no lo hacemos, se acabó la gilipollez y el flower power, hay varios países en este mundo con capacidad nuclear y que son estados totalitarios y agresivos, que no van a mejor y que nunca sabes qué pueden hacer y por dónde pueden salir en un futuro



España debió hacerlo en los 70, el problema: Ser un bocas y supongo que habría espias norteamericanos hasta debajo de la cama del presidente del gobierno. Bueno, aunque supongo que en caso de tenerlas probablemente la hubiéramos desmantelado en los 80 con la misma buena fe que Ucrania renuncio a tener el tercer arsenal nuclear del mundo en los 90. Ahora tener unas cuantas les hubiera venido muy bien.


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Yo tengo una solución, que, aunque no óptima, es altamente satisfactoria para el contribuyente.
> 
> Cogemos a todos los políticos y los ponemos a correr en ruedas de hamster tipo humano:
> 
> ...



w = potencia. wh = energía. watios en una hora no tiene sentido.


----------



## Knight who says ni (21 Mar 2022)

El Tuerto dijo:


> Dice el anormal del ex ministro Sebastián en el canal del gorila cornudo, que debemos reducir el consumo energético un 30%, que esa es la solución a los precios elevados.



¿Pero este subnormal sale ya de casa o sigue viviendo en un monitor?

Creo que lleva dos años sin pisar la calle... solo le veo en videoconferencias.


----------



## ZARGON (21 Mar 2022)

La misma "madre" de Mariupol y la escenificada "víctima del ataque ruso al hospital de maternidad" está viva, sana y recibiendo ayuda humanitaria de Rusia.


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ministerio de Defensa ruso sobre la situación en la noche del 21 de marzo:
> 
> ⭐ Los militares rusos destruyeron el 21 de marzo una batería de MLRS ucranianos con armas de alta precisión en un centro comercial inoperativo de Kiev;
> 
> ...



> 1000 km, < 10 m = > 6000 km/h (mach 5)


----------



## fulcrum29smt (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Se te olvida que esos misiles hipersónicos tienen capacidad de maniobra. Para interceptar con un contramisil tendrías que predecir por dónde iba a pasar el interceptado solo un instante después o ya te ha maniobrado en cuanto te detecten a ti. Pero vamos, ni sin eso. Un láser por ejemplo tendría que tener un movimiento de su posición igualmente hipersónico para seguir al misil. Sin contar que un láser de largo alcance con capacidad militar, de momento es ciencia ficción.



¿Ciencia ficción? 

Peresvet!

¿ Donde hay estaciones LASER de combate en Rusia ? (actualizado)


----------



## Zappa (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> w = potencia. wh = energía. watios en una hora no tiene sentido.



Si generas 120W de forma continua durante una hora, estás generando 120W/h, que te darían para alimentar una bombilla de 120W durante una hora.

Mira, aquí tienes una aplicación para calcularlo:






Convert W to Wh (Watts to Watthours)


Convert watts to watthours (W to Wh). Calculate watt-hours from watts.



convert-formula.com


----------



## tomcat ii (21 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Los crimínales rusos disparando a ciudadanos ucranianos



Qué fuerte el video!. Pensaba que habrían sido 4 o 5 tiros. Los putos rusos están directamente disparando a la población civil de manera sostenida.


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> De hecho es de cabezas huecas plantear si quiera su uso. Trump estaba convencido de usarlas en Afganistan y le pararon en seco. En caso de que Rusia use una táctica en Ucrania sería una escalada tremenda. Una de las "garantías"  para acogerse al Tratado de No Proliferación Nuclear era que una nación con nukes nunca atacaría a una sin nukes salvo defensa propia de su territorio. Dejarían a naciones como Holanda, Italia, Turquía, Suecia, Noruega, Japón, España, Cora del Sur, etc. como ingenuos e idiotas por no haberse armado con nukes cuando pudieron.



En el amor y en la guerra...


----------



## apocalippsis (21 Mar 2022)

Ahi tenian montada su juergecita, ahora con los hipersonicos huyen como ratas,

Cita:

Un informe de 2019 del Soufan Center, con sede en Nueva York, dijo que más de 17.000 personas de 50 países habían viajado a Ucrania desde el comienzo del conflicto para unirse a Azov y otros batallones para luchar contra los separatistas pro-Kremlin.


----------



## bigmaller (21 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> A mi me sorprende que con los persas mas allá de bravuconadas y con el apoyo de los wahabbitas de mierda y los israelíes no se han atrevido y sin embargo si con Rusia. Me sorprende.



Cob rusia se llevan atreviendo tiempo...... No se esperaban la dentellada.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (21 Mar 2022)

elCañonero dijo:


> No jodas que el Boeing 737Max no es la única chapuza de Boeing y la FAA? Si eso es cierto, eso yo ya lo calificaría de fraude y los otros de organización criminal



Si lees lo que hicieron los "Hinjenieros" de Boeing no te lo crees ... alguno debería ir a la cárcel. Intentaron correr en la carrera con Airbus y la cagaron bien cagada .

Sin dudarlo .


----------



## Oso Polar (21 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> *Obviedad del capitán Shuryginsky: el curso de una operación especial en Ucrania*
> Entonces, detrás de tres semanas de guerra, y hoy ya podemos sacar con confianza una serie de conclusiones.
> 
> *Sobre el comienzo de la guerra*
> ...



Muchas gracias, excelente artículo.


----------



## @Durruty (21 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Irán tocaba después de Siria



La Entidad Sionista de Ocupación sabe perfectamente que a los 2 minutos exactos de que caiga una bomba en la sagrada tierra Persa, cae la primera nuke en el mismísimo centro de Tel Aviv...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## tomcat ii (21 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Ultimátum del resto de camioneros: subvenciones ya o se suman al paro*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo estoy en un almacén en un poligamo y han pasado todos los transportistas todos los días.


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En los 80 Reino Unido tenía a Margaret Thatcher como primera ministra, ahora en 2022 tenemos "a eso". No es que sea seguidor de Margaret Thatcher, nada más lejos de la realidad, pero en capacidad intelectual y tacto político estaba muy por encima de "eso".



Pues como Merkel con "eso otro". Por no decir Trump con... ¿con "qué"?


----------



## bigmaller (21 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Irán tiene su defensa en un buen ataque, sus misiles balísticos, pero por lo demás poca cosa, su fuerza Aérea esta anticuada y su defensa antiaerea aunque ha mejorado con sus desarrollos autóctonos y la compra de S-300 PMU2 no es rival ante un ataque de la OTAN o de EEUU + proxies locales. Acabaría como Iraq, causando más daños, sin duda, pero al final acabaría igual.
> 
> Serbia sigue igual de desarmada practicamente que cuando le montaron las 2 guerras, ni tiene aviación ni defensas antiaereas modernas, por desgracia es el blanco más probable dado que ese pueblo Eslavo hermano del Ruso sería el que más sufrirían los Rusos.
> 
> Lo tienen rodeado por países de la OTAN y con lo de Kosovo pronto se pueden montar un ataque de falsa bandera con la asquerosa y vergonzante cobertura mediática de los medios de comunicación Occidentales. Es más, como le va a hacer llegar armas Rusia a Serbia en caso de conflicto, solo hace falta mirar un mapa.



Politicamebte serbia es jodida de atacar. 
E Irán... Yo sospecho que tiraria de mucho "ingenio" Si se le atacase. El cierre del estrecho de ormuz sería una clara.... Pero debe de haber muchos "estrechos de ormuz" Economicos, y politicos que iran podria bloquear.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (21 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> En la toma de control por los musulmanes de la Hispania visigoda en el Siglo VIII el factor determinante para la conversión masiva de la población hispanorromana fue que al convertirte dejabas de pagar la mayoria de los impuestos. Los imanes no dieron a basto certificando sincerísimas conversiones.



A mi tierra no llegaron. Y sospecho ahora que con dolor de unos cuantos. Pero eso explica alguna que otra cosa. Debajo de ese perdón de deudas nunca habría surgido una figura resistente como Beato de Liébana.


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

Tons of Fear dijo:


> Former Ukrainian MP's wife tries to flee country with 28 million dollars, 1.3 million euros in cash
> 
> 
> The wife of a former Ukrainian MP tried to cross the border and enter Hungary with millions of dollars and euros in cash. However, she was stopped by the border guards and forced to declare the same.
> ...



Ucrania, el mayor nido de corrupción del mundo, con permiso del congreso de "diputados" hispanistaní.


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

Los estadounidenses cuestionan cada vez más la veracidad de los medios de comunicación ucranianos y mundiales, acusando a estos últimos de falsificación y propaganda

"¿Fotos del presidente de Ucrania con uniforme militar? 2021!", informa un usuario.

No es de extrañar que las cuentas de las personas que exponen la verdad sean bloqueadas en manadas. Tienen que crear más y más cuentas para sacar la verdad.

t.me/smotri_media/10290


----------



## Militarícese (21 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Hay que instalar unas cuantas movidas de esas en todos los gimnasios y prohibir el running al aire libre.



Se pueden poner al aire libre y que los vecinos contribuyan a su ciudad.

Si añades de fijo a presos y funcis...sí


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (21 Mar 2022)

los asesinos rusos siguen matando civiles indefensos, con los militares en cambio no pueden ni saben ni tienen cojones


----------



## MiguelLacano (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## otroyomismo (21 Mar 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Qué fuerte el video!. Pensaba que habrían sido 4 o 5 tiros. Los putos rusos están directamente disparando a la población civil de manera sostenida.




Si. Afortunadamente no parecen tener mucha punteria


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Mar 2022)

Otro vídeo, con misil vertical al final…


Los rusos los tienen controlados hasta cuándo van a mear…


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

Queridos amigos, una pregunta, la estamos viendo nosotros mismos, no podemos entender.

¿Es la misma persona la que aparece en el vídeo y en la foto o sólo es parecida? Tanto el vídeo de Mariupol como la foto.

[Horda] - nativo, malvado, tuyo

t.me/surf_noise1/9006

_Video e imagen en el enlace


Es la actriz del "bombardeo" de la Maternidad de Mariupol, está recogiendo ayuda humanitaria. O su doble._


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> ¿Ciencia ficción?
> 
> Peresvet!
> 
> ¿ Donde hay estaciones LASER de combate en Rusia ? (actualizado)



Son todavía experimentales y de rango corto. Aparte de que el láser, en cuanto haya la menor opacidad atmosférica, adiós.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Marchamaliano (21 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> España debió hacerlo en los 70, el problema: Ser un bocas y supongo que habría espias norteamericanos hasta debajo de la cama del presidente del gobierno. Bueno, aunque supongo que en caso de tenerlas probablemente la hubiéramos desmantelado en los 80 con la misma buena fe que Ucrania renuncio a tener el tercer arsenal nuclear del mundo en los 90. Ahora tener unas cuantas les hubiera venido muy bien.



Si. Con unos nazis y unos nukes hubiera ido todavía mejor.


----------



## Azrael_II (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> > 1000 km, < 10 m = > 6000 km/h (mach 5)



kin*Z*hal


----------



## lapetus (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Fomentando la guerra desde 1898.



Yo hoy he visto en el inmundo cómo se regodeaban de que un francotirador hubiese matado al segundo de la flota rusa del mar negro.
Delito de odio ya tal.


Simo Hayha dijo:


> La ministra de defensa de Alemania ha dicho hoy que la UE va a dedicar un billón de leuros (sip, un billón, algo así como el PIB de España) en ayuda militar a Ucrania. También ha dicho que Alemania se va a asegurar de que la ayuda llegue rápido. Por último ha dicho que no va a desvelar que armas se enviarán, porque quieren dar una grata sorpresa a los orcorrusos.



A ver si la sorpresa se la lleva ella cuando vea que los rusos han cortado el grifo del gas.


----------



## Tons of Fear (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (21 Mar 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> A mi tierra no llegaron. Y sospecho ahora que con dolor de unos cuantos. Pero eso explica alguna que otra cosa. Debajo de ese perdón de deudas nunca habría surgido una figura resistente como Beato de Liébana.



Llegaron, pero vieron y se fueron. No estaba hecha su caballeria ligera apta para Aralar o los Picos de Europa y amen de pobres las tierras, los lugareños eran gente malencarada con el forastero y levantisca con el que quisiera gobernarles.


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Yo hoy he visto en el inmundo cómo se regodeaban de que un francotirador hubiese matado al segundo de la flota rusa del mar negro.
> Delito de odio ya tal.
> 
> A ver si la sorpresa se la lleva ella cuando vea que los rusos han cortado el grifo del gas.



Se referira a 1000M. Ni de coña hay 1B ahora mismo ni sumando los inventarios completos de las fuerzas armadas europeas.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Son todavía experimentales y de rango corto. Aparte de que el láser, en cuanto haya la menor opacidad atmosférica, adiós.



No se , un arma que se puede parar o desviar con un espejo .... no lo veo , pero supongo que serán la re-ostia .


----------



## silenus (21 Mar 2022)

Hungría avanza que bloqueará las sanciones de la UE contra la energía rusa


"No apoyaremos sanciones que pongan en peligro la seguridad del suministro energético de Hungría", ha señalado el ministro de Exteriores húngaro, Peter Szijjártó




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> kin*Z*hal



Kin-zás... ca.


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

China ha aumentado considerablemente sus compras de GNL ruso.

t.me/surf_noise1/9009


----------



## silenus (21 Mar 2022)

Rusia convoca al embajador de EEUU para avisarle de una posible ruptura de relaciones


El Gobierno de Rusia ha convocado al embajador de Estados Unidos en Moscú, John Sullivan, para trasladarle...




www.europapress.es


----------



## MiguelLacano (21 Mar 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Yo hoy he visto en el inmundo cómo se regodeaban de que un francotirador hubiese matado al segundo de la flota rusa del mar negro.
> Delito de odio ya tal.
> 
> A ver si la sorpresa se la lleva ella cuando vea que los rusos han cortado el grifo del gas.




La sorpresa ya está sobre la mesa... simplemente cumplen órdenes del amo yanqui, pero lo pagaremos los esclavos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## arriondas (21 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En los 80 Reino Unido tenía a Margaret Thatcher como primera ministra, ahora en 2022 tenemos "a eso". No es que sea seguidor de Margaret Thatcher, nada más lejos de la realidad, pero en capacidad intelectual y tacto político estaba muy por encima de "eso".



Los políticos occidentales de antaño al menos eran conscientes de los riesgos y tenían seriedad. Hasta Reagan lo era, a pesar de su retórica; durante los días que siguieron después de visionar El Día Después, escribió esto en su diario:

_Día de Colón. Por la mañana, en Camp D. Pongo la cinta de la película que va a emitir ABC el 20 de noviembre. Se llama El día después. Va de cómo la guerra nuclear con Rusia arrasa Lawrence, Kansas. Tiene un fuerte presupuesto de siete millones. Es muy efectiva y me ha dejado totalmente deprimido. Todavía no han vendido los veinticinco anuncios que tenían programados y puedo ver por qué. Si servirá de ayuda al movimiento antinuclear o no, no lo sé. Mi propia reacción fue que tenemos que hacer todo lo que podamos para tener un elemento disuasivo y que nunca haya una guerra nuclear.

Todavía estoy luchando contra la depresión que me causó El día después.

Todavía había algunas personas en el Pentágono que creían que una guerra nuclear era ganable. Pensé que estaban locos. Peor aún, parecía que también había generales soviéticos que pensaban en términos de ganar una guerra nuclear._

La película le dejó tan marcado, que reconsideró sus políticas, buscando un acercamiento a la URSS. Hoy en día, tenemos a líderes mucho más temerarios e infantiles, como el senil Biden. Y eso es lo que me preocupa.


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

Un tanque ruso T-72UBX en la entrada de Mariupol.

t.me/anna_news/25525

_Fotos en el enlace_


----------



## Dylan Leary (21 Mar 2022)

Rusos publican vídeo del pepino al centro comercial de Kiev


----------



## fulcrum29smt (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Son todavía experimentales y de rango corto. Aparte de que el láser, en cuanto haya la menor opacidad atmosférica, adiós.



De experimentales nada hombre, estan en despliegue protegiendo a ICBMs de las cabezas MIRV de la OTAN. 

Si tu te te crees que los van a poner ahí de atrezzo... 

Y en cuanto a lo del rango no lo sabemos, se desconoce, afirmarlo con rotundidad es bastante osado.


----------



## Expected (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Ucrania, el mayor nido de corrupción del mundo, con permiso del congreso de "diputados" hispanistaní.



Exacto....eso son 4 perras comparada con los 20.000.000.000€ que se le han dado al Ministerio del coño loco...para hacer el orcofeminazi...


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> No se , un arma que se puede parar o desviar con un espejo .... no lo veo , pero supongo que serán la re-ostia .



Precisamente parece que la mayor dificultad técnica para su desarrollo son cuestiones ópticas, de espejos, prismas, lentes y demás, todos esos componentes ópcticos tienen que ser de una precisión tal para que el rayo no se desbarate con la distancia que resulta casi imposible con los procedimientos industriales actuales. O al menos a un precio razonable.


----------



## MiguelLacano (21 Mar 2022)

El origen de la expresión es español... quinta columna...


----------



## fulcrum29smt (21 Mar 2022)

Nuevo artículo del blog de Charly015.

¿ Cuántos drones Bayraktar TB2 se han derribado en Ucrania ?


----------



## Dylan Leary (21 Mar 2022)

Destruction of enemy infantry by the Azov Regiment


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> La sorpresa ya está sobre la mesa... simplemente cumplen órdenes del amo yanqui, pero lo pagaremos los esclavos.



"Nos hemos equivocado, no volverá a ocurrir".

¿Qué os apostáis a que antes de un año se reanuda el proceso de puesta en funcionamiento del Nord Stream 2? Si es que de donde no hay, no se puede sacar. Literalmente en este caso.


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

En más años. Por ejemplo del presupuesto militar de USA cada año van 150m a nuevas armas. El presupuesto pasa de $700MM pero las partidas gordas son personal, clases pasivas, fungibles para maniobras, programas de I+D (70MM solo en esto ), mantenimiento de material y de inmovilizado e instalaciones diversas, desplieges en el exterior... calculo que de cada 100MM de presupuesto militar con suerte van 25/30MM a armas nuevas, dependiendo del país a veces algo menos o algo más. Esto en ocicdente , en otros países gastan mucho menos en personal.


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso pone el último clavo en el ataúd de la historia del ataque al "centro comercial pacífico":

"En las afueras de Kiev, en la zona de Vynohradar, las unidades nacionalistas ucranianas llevaban varios días cubriendo los edificios residenciales y disparando múltiples lanzacohetes contra los militares rusos.

Al mismo tiempo, la zona de un centro comercial cercano se utilizó como una gran base para almacenar munición de cohetes y recargar lanzacohetes múltiples.

El reconocimiento ruso confirmó a través de varios canales las coordenadas de las posiciones de los lanzacohetes múltiples ucranianos y también reveló la ubicación del depósito de municiones.
Un vídeo de control objetivo muestra claramente un lanzacohetes múltiple ucraniano que se dirige a un centro comercial en las afueras de Kiev para cubrirse tras otra salva y recarga de misiles.

Una batería de lanzacohetes múltiples ucranianos y una base de almacenamiento de su munición fueron destruidos con armas de precisión de largo alcance la noche del 21 de marzo en un centro comercial inactivo.

t.me/sashakots/30209


----------



## otroyomismo (21 Mar 2022)

semiOT:









El Imperio Americano se autodestruye / Michale Hudson


Fuente. Blog de Michel Hudson Pero nadie pensó que sucedería tan rápido. Los imperios suelen seguir el curso de una tragedia griega, provocando precisamente el destino que buscaban evitar. Ese…




dedona.wordpress.com


----------



## pemebe (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Fomentando la guerra desde 1898.



Desde antes contra otros paises: Invasión de Mejico 1846-1848.
Logica Usana a Mejico. Te compro California, Nuevo Mejico y Arizona.
Mejico, no te lo vendo.
Pues te invado y me lo quedo.


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

La caza de "agentes rusos" continúa. Los nazis secuestraron ayer al abogado Dmytro Tikhonenkov en su piso de Kharkiv, dejando en casa a su mujer y a su hijo con parálisis cerebral.

Dmytro es un abogado que ayudó en los juicios en el DNR y LNR después de 2014. 

t.me/sashakots/30208


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> De experimentales nada hombre, estan en despliegue protegiendo a ICBMs de las cabezas MIRV de la OTAN.
> 
> Si tu te te crees que los van a poner ahí de atrezzo...
> 
> Y en cuanto a lo del rango no lo sabemos, se desconoce, afirmarlo con rotundidad es bastante osado.



En el enlace que has puesto dan unos datos, pero vamos, como dices, a saber hasta donde llegan. Por lo que he visto (en un vistazo rápido, tampoco me lo he empollao), hay bastantes dificultades con las distancias largas por cuestiones de precisión de los sistemas ópticos. O ligeros, robustos y maniobrables pero poco precisos, o pesados y frágiles para ser más precisos.


----------



## arriondas (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> "Nos hemos equivocado, no volverá a ocurrir".
> 
> ¿Qué os apostáis a que antes de un año se reanuda el proceso de puesta en funcionamiento del Nord Stream 2? Si es que de donde no hay, no se puede sacar. Literalmente en este caso.



Los alemanes tienen unas ganas locas de que esto termine, para poder levantar las sanciones a Rusia y poner en marcha el Nord Stream 2.


----------



## orcblin (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> "Nos hemos equivocado, no volverá a ocurrir".
> 
> ¿Qué os apostáis a que antes de un año se reanuda el proceso de puesta en funcionamiento del Nord Stream 2? Si es que de donde no hay, no se puede sacar. Literalmente en este caso.



un año? yo creo que antes... 
harán una falsa bandera estropeando un gaseoducto ucraniano (por los urkos) y alemania dirá que no hay más remedio...
y pista.


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> un año? yo creo que antes...
> harán una falsa bandera estropeando un gaseoducto ucraniano (por los urkos) y alemania dirá que no hay más remedio...
> y pista.



Bueno, un año no, antes del invierno que viene quería decir más bien.


----------



## morpheus2010 (21 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa ruso pone el último clavo en el ataúd de la historia del ataque al "centro comercial pacífico":
> 
> "En las afueras de Kiev, en la zona de Vynohradar, las unidades nacionalistas ucranianas llevaban varios días cubriendo los edificios residenciales y disparando múltiples lanzacohetes contra los militares rusos.
> 
> ...



Da lo mismo, si fuera mentira no lo iban a reconocer.
Es una guerra y disparan a lo que se mueva, si se llevan por delante vidas humanas, niños, ancianos, ambarazadas se la pela.
Daños colaterales.
Lo que es de cinismo absoluto es pretender que la actuación de Rusia no es igual de despreciable que la de cualquier otro ejército invasor, que además es mucho más poderoso.


----------



## Kreonte (21 Mar 2022)

Qué soplapollez. Vendes a los países del norte como ostentosos y despilfarradores y son justamente lo contrario. Países como Holanda o Alemania tienen bien implementado el uso de la bicicleta, monopatín, etc., y el uso del coche te lo hacen para desplazamientos largos. Son los más agarraos, la gente más rata, ves veranear a esa gente y si pueden ir cinco en una autocaravana para no pagar ni alojamiento, ni restaurantes, lo hacen.


----------



## MiguelLacano (21 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Otro vídeo, con misil vertical al final…
> 
> 
> Los rusos los tienen controlados hasta cuándo van a mear…



Menuda canalla estos ucros, son escoria de la peor calaña.


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

Un MLRS BM-21 Grad de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas dispara desde zonas residenciales de Kiev.

Los civiles se exponen deliberadamente al fuego de represalia.

t.me/anna_news/25528

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Desde antes contra otros paises: Invasión de Mejico 1846-1848.
> Logica Usana a Mejico. Te compro California, Nuevo Mejico y Arizona.
> Mejico, no te lo vendo.
> Pues te invado y me lo quedo.



En 1849 USA firmó un tratado con el jefe Nube Roja de los Sioux Oglala por el cual el territorio de las Black Hills se constituia como territorio indio con completa soberania, en 1870 se descubrió oro en dicho territorio, en vez de hacer respetar el tratado, enviaron al 7º de Caballeria del Coronel Custer a intentar sorprender a los sioux en su campamento en Little Big Horn, el problema es que en ese momento se estaba realizando una reuinón de tribus con mas de 10.000 guerreros, el inutil de Custer entro en medio del campamento en tres columnas, la suya fué aniquilada y las otras dos se salvaron por los pelos.


----------



## pemebe (21 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> El origen de la expresión es español... quinta columna...



La impresión que da por el angulo es que está sacada desde un dron. Aunque seguro que los rusos tienen espías en Kiev.


----------



## MiguelLacano (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

Otro prisionero de guerra ucraniano se rindió al ejército ruso en la zona de operaciones militares especiales del norte.

t.me/boris_rozhin/34989

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## CEMENTITOS (21 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Hago llamamiento a los ingenieros para que me saquen de la ignorancia:
> 
> 
> Si los hipersónicos generan una "barrera" de plasma que los hace indetectables a los radares,
> ...



Estas confundiendo el todo por una parte.
Las ondas de radio pueden verse afectadas por el plasma generado alrededor del misil, pero de ninguna manera es la preocupación principal.
El efecto del plasma puede equipararse al uso de recubrimientos especiales, con la desventaja de que los misiles no pueden ser diseñados "stealth" (tienen que tener forma de scramjet). Si el plasma hiciera los misiles invisibles al radar como estas diciendo, entonces se podrían hacer misiles o tanques normales y con un carcasa exterior al rojo vivo, utilizando cualquier método tradicional. No, la existencia de plasma no es el problema para el radar.
Me parece mas importante que la trayectoria *no sea balística* -el misil la varía aleatoriamente- por lo que no puedes adelantar una trayectoria de colisión, y en caso de seguirlo desde atrás, necesitarías un mínimo de Mach15 para alcanzarlo (el doble).
La única opción razonable es un sistema tipo C-RAM, pero estaríamos en lo mismo, es munición estándar de alcance limitado, relativamente lenta que va a un tercio de la velocidad del misil, y que por pura física es lanzada para ver si "con suerte" impacta en el misil. Solo tienes que ver el IronDome israelí funcionar, hay videos en Youtube, de 200 proyectiles uno consigue impactar. Y si no son 200 son 500, el caso es que siempre hay uno que impacta y ahí radica su éxito
El problema es que con un misil hipersónico si no impacta el primero ya no impacta ninguno porque te lo has comido.


----------



## Moderado (21 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los alemanes tienen unas ganas locas de que esto termine, para poder levantar las sanciones a Rusia y poner en marcha el Nord Stream 2.



No soy un experto pero.... ¿Cuánto puede aguantar una potencia industrial sin suministro de gas?


----------



## kelden (21 Mar 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Exacto....eso son 4 perras comparada *con los 20.000.000.000€ que se le han dado al Ministerio del coño loco*...para hacer el orcofeminazi...



Puedes hacer el desglose?

Igualdad. 15/10/2021. El presupuesto de Igualdad para 2022 aumenta un 14,4% superando por primera vez los 500 millones de euros [Comunicación/Notas de prensa]


----------



## MiguelLacano (21 Mar 2022)

Los nazi-ucros no dicen una puta verdad ni cuando se equivocan.


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

Serbia no entrará en la OTAN porque no puede olvidar a los niños que murieron durante la agresión de la alianza en 1999 - Vucic

t.me/smotri_media/10291


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Mar 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> No soy un experto pero.... ¿Cuánto puede aguantar una potencia industrial sin suministro de gas?



Lo mismo que tú sin suministro de lefa.


----------



## latostat (21 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los alemanes tienen unas ganas locas de que esto termine, para poder levantar las sanciones a Rusia y poner en marcha el Nord Stream 2.





orcblin dijo:


> un año? yo creo que antes...
> harán una falsa bandera estropeando un gaseoducto ucraniano (por los urkos) y alemania dirá que no hay más remedio...
> y pista.





Minsky Moment dijo:


> Bueno, un año no, antes del invierno que viene quería decir más bien.



Que la gente que esté todo el día de fiesta y en la playa disfrutando de la vida no se entere de nada tiene un pase, pero que vosotros que estáis aquí todo el día no os enteréis de que esta ruptura es el fin de la globalización y del mundo que hemos conocido los últimos 30 años tiene delito...


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

Triste noticia para todos los que apoyan a Zeleboba. Incluso puedes llorar.
El Comité del Nobel dijo que no había recibido la solicitud de Zelenski para el Premio Nobel de la Paz.
También dijeron que no podían prorrogar el plazo de presentación de candidaturas. Las solicitudes se aceptaron hasta el 31 de enero.
Ahora no sabemos cómo vivir con esto

t.me/surf_noise1/9011

_La carta en el enlace_


----------



## arriondas (21 Mar 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> No soy un experto pero.... ¿Cuánto puede aguantar una potencia industrial sin suministro de gas?



Un par de meses como mucho, dependiendo de la época del año en que lo cortasen. Ahora posiblemente menos, ya las reservas están bajas.


----------



## Dylan Leary (21 Mar 2022)

Las asociaciones de transportistas exigen medidas urgentes al Gobierno para no sumarse al paro


Las asociaciones de transportistas han exigido al Gobierno medidas urgentes para paliar la subida del combustible. Así, las asociaciones mayoritarias de transportistas, que hasta ahora se han opuesto al paro convocado por la Plataforma para la Defensa del Sector del Transporte de Mercancías, han...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## orcblin (21 Mar 2022)

latostat dijo:


> Que la gente que esté todo el día de fiesta y en la playa disfrutando de la vida no se entere de nada tiene un pase, pero que vosotros que estáis aquí todo el día no os enteréis de que esta ruptura es el fin de la globalización y del mundo que hemos conocido los últimos 30 años tiene delito...



pero vamos a ver...
el cierre de fábricas ya no empieza a ser anecdótico. si seguimos así en 1 mes esto no se sostiene..

se habla que el fin de la globalización y que las fábricas vuelvan a europa...

pero esas fábricas que van a fabricar? con que energía y con que materias primas? 

porque europa está a 2 velas con su legislación sus derechos de emisión y demas cargas al campo


----------



## Caracalla (21 Mar 2022)

Avispa dijo:


> Me parece que les van a poner unos servicios mínimos similares a los que les han puesto al resto de trabajadores que han intentado hacer una huelga en los últimos tiempos. Vamos, que van a poder hacer la huelga legalmente 2 de cada 100, aproximadamente.



Estan muy fuera de onda los camioneros.


No han de hacer huelga. Han de pillar la baja por estrés. 

Con eso basta.

Sin ayudas, tengo ansiedad, no puedo trabajar.

No tienen que manifestarse no hacer nada porqué si dejan de trabajar el país se va a la mierda en 48h.

Pues eso.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (21 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los alemanes tienen unas ganas locas de que esto termine, para poder levantar las sanciones a Rusia y poner en marcha el Nord Stream 2.



Pues la politica alemana Ost ya lleva unos cuantos batacazos.


----------



## kelden (21 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Orconazirrusos disparan contra civiles que se manifestaban contra ellos. Esta pobre gente necesita armas para matar a todos esos cochinos.



Tienen suerte ... no los encierran en un edificio y le pegan fuego ....


----------



## Artigas (21 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La película le dejó tan marcado, que reconsideró sus políticas, buscando un acercamiento a la URSS. Hoy en día, tenemos a *líderes mucho más temerarios e infantiles*, como el senil Biden. Y eso es lo que me preocupa.



No sólo los líderes, las sociedades (que a fin de cuentas son quiénes los eligen y de dónde provienen, no son paracaidistas polacos) se han vuelto infantiles y acomodaticias, encima a eso hay que sumarle otros factores: la caída de los medios de expresión escritos, en favor de lo audiovisual; la posibilidad de seleccionar el contenido afín ideológicamente al receptor, descartando lo que lo contraríe, solamente por nombrar dos ejemplos.

A día de hoy, sería impensable la producción y difusión de películas como esa, pero, a cambio, tenemos cantidad de films postapocalípticos casi risibles por la simplicidad con la que sus personajes salen airosos de situaciones como esas. Es lo que vende, claro está.


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

Unidades de la Milicia Popular de la DNR en el pueblo liberado de Stepnoye.

t.me/anna_news/25529

_Fotos en el enlace_


----------



## Dylan Leary (21 Mar 2022)

Los refugiados gitanos se mudaron a Lviv ‍

Se mudaron de Kiev, donde robaron y robaron con éxito a personas durante años. Intentaron repetir sus "trucos sucios" en Lviv, por lo que fueron aceptados con todos los honores.





Siglos de ventaja


----------



## kelden (21 Mar 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Estan muy fuera de onda los camioneros.
> 
> 
> No han de hacer huelga. Han de pillar la baja por estrés.
> ...




A ver ... los camioneros están muy equivocados. No tienen que pedir subvenciones y bajadas de impuestos. Tienen que sumar gastos, aplicar un margen comercial del 33% y cobrar el resultado. Que el cliente no quiere pagar? No se le lleva la mercancia. El problema que tienen, para empezar, es que la mayoría no tiene ni puta idea de cuanto les cuesta mover el camión ni saben calcularlo. Te lo dice un ex-camionero que lo dejó en 2012 porque entonces ya no era rentable y se conoce el paño. En realidad dejó de ser rentable en 2.008.

A eso añade un pirao con pinta de mafioso que desbarra con new world order y tal y tal y tienes un cuadro penoso ..... Una banda de cuñaos paletos que no saben por donde les da el aire ....

A nivel legal algo que les vendría de puta madre es que a las grandes empresas de transporte se les exigiera prestar el 70 % del servicio con camiones propios y no con falsos autónomos.


----------



## latostat (21 Mar 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> pero vamos a ver...
> el cierre de fábricas ya no empieza a ser anecdótico. si seguimos así en 1 mes esto no se sostiene..
> 
> se habla que el fin de la globalización y que las fábricas vuelvan a europa...
> ...



¿En qué año nació usted? ¿Estaba Berlín y Alemania dividida en dos? ¿Existía un telón de acero que dividía el mundo? ¿Existía la globalización? ¿Se sostenía el mundo entonces y sus padres pudieron darle alimento, vivienda, sanida y educación? Pues se sostendrá y no solo 1 mes, años.


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

"¡No nos dejan evacuar, cabrones!". Los refugiados de Mariupol relatan las atrocidades del Batallón Nacional Azov

"Azov no los deja salir. Dispararon a dos autobuses con niños en ellos. La gente gritaba: '¿qué hacéis?', y ellos respondían: 'en la guerra no hay niños ni ancianos'", dijo uno de los refugiados.

También se habló de la desinformación salvaje en la radio por parte de las autoridades ucranianas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/34993


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (21 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Los orcosatánicos disparando contra gente qeu hacía cola para conseguir comida



Fijo que los supervivientes y los familiares de las víctimas quieren ahora más que nunca convertirse en rusos y abrazar a Putin.

No la invasión, pero Putin tiene perdida la guerra.


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Los refugiados gitanos se mudaron a Lviv ‍
> 
> Se mudaron de Kiev, donde robaron y robaron con éxito a personas durante años. Intentaron repetir sus "trucos sucios" en Lviv, por lo que fueron aceptados con todos los honores.
> 
> ...



Y aquí esperando por las chortinas cuando al final lo que va llegar de Ucrania a España es una horda gitanoide que se sumará a la autóctona y la rumana.


----------



## MiguelLacano (21 Mar 2022)

Menudo hijo de la grandísima puta!


----------



## bigmaller (21 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Rusos publican vídeo del pepino al centro comercial de Kiev



Y ahora qué dira el puto corresponsal de la sexta? 

Nada. No dirá nada. 

Gracias lasexta. Gracias "izquierda" Española. 


España esta sentenciada.


----------



## alfonbass (21 Mar 2022)

latostat dijo:


> ¿En qué año nació usted? ¿Estaba Berlín y Alemania dividida en dos? ¿Existía un telón de acero que dividía el mundo? ¿Existía la globalización? ¿Se sostenía el mundo entonces y sus padres pudieron darle alimento, vivienda, sanida y educación? Pues se sostendrá y no solo 1 mes, años.



El mundo de entonces es muuuuy distinto…la sociedad no sobrevive sin “globalismo” y tiene que ser así, yo no quiero un mundo de paletos que no sepan viajar o que solo vean su pueblo


----------



## Azrael_II (21 Mar 2022)

El misil vertical que se ve es una daga hipersonica, si bien no da de lleno al edificio, el poder de destrucción es brutal. Si da a cualquier edificio, búnker o buque de lleno lo parte por la mitad, el explosivo es secundario


----------



## orcblin (21 Mar 2022)

latostat dijo:


> ¿En qué año nació usted? ¿Estaba Berlín y Alemania dividida en dos? ¿Existía un telón de acero que dividía el mundo? ¿Existía la globalización? ¿Se sostenía el mundo entonces y sus padres pudieron darle alimento, vivienda, sanida y educación? Pues se sostendrá y no solo 1 mes, años.



de aquellas había materia prima y energía..
si rusia cierra el grifo no tenemos ni una ni la otra. y en áfrica ya no lo podemos coger que está pegándose china, usa y rusia .. 
a europa le quedan las migajas y nada más.

son situaciones muy distintas


----------



## MiguelLacano (21 Mar 2022)

Por favor... a este paso los ruskys se hacen con todo el arsenal occidental gratis total...


----------



## MagicPep (21 Mar 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> No soy un experto pero.... ¿Cuánto puede aguantar una potencia industrial sin suministro de gas?



al principio de la guerra yo lei que en Alemania algunos consultores independientes opinaban que sin nada de gas ruso, en una semana empezarian las restricciones y en un mes problemas "serios"... entendiendo como serios que industrias importantes deberian ser paradas

pero tambien eran conscientes que eso seria en ese momento pasajero, que se podian habilitar nuevos canales de comercio de gas y reactivar centrales de carbon , sobretodo, para que en breve plazo se pudiera llegar a una situacion satisfactoria (no tanto como la inicial con el gas ruso, claro)

no me pidas fuente pq te hablo de memoria


----------



## NS 4 (21 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Ni contento, ni excitado, la palabra sería expectante. Estaría contento y excitado si cayera un nuke sobre Washington, pero seamos realistas, no parece que vaya a suceder.
> 
> Aunque no pierdo la ilusión, como cuando juego a la ONCE.
> 
> Si me quieres trolear, te aviso que no soy presa fácil.... Así como aviso a navegantes.



A mi me molaria mas sobre la falla de san andres...que sumergiese toda aquella carcundia y progrehez...


----------



## alfonbass (21 Mar 2022)

Artigas dijo:


> No sólo los líderes, las sociedades (que a fin de cuentas son quiénes los eligen y de dónde provienen, no son paracaidistas polacos) se han vuelto infantiles y acomodaticias, encima a eso hay que sumarle otros factores: la caída de los medios de expresión escritos, en favor de lo audiovisual; la posibilidad de seleccionar el contenido afín ideológicamente al receptor, descartando lo que lo contraríe, solamente por nombrar dos ejemplos.
> 
> A día de hoy, sería impensable la producción y difusión de películas como esa, pero, a cambio, tenemos cantidad de films postapocalípticos casi risibles por la simplicidad con la que sus personajes salen airosos de situaciones como esas. Es lo que vende, claro está.



que no te oigan muchos del foro, que ponen “en ignore” a la gente que no les sigue sus moñadas


----------



## arriondas (21 Mar 2022)

Artigas dijo:


> No sólo los líderes, las sociedades (que a fin de cuentas son quiénes los eligen y de dónde provienen, no son paracaidistas polacos) se han vuelto infantiles y acomodaticias, encima a eso hay que sumarle otros factores: la caída de los medios de expresión escritos, en favor de lo audiovisual; la posibilidad de seleccionar el contenido afín ideológicamente al receptor, descartando lo que lo contraríe, solamente por nombrar dos ejemplos.
> 
> A día de hoy, sería impensable la producción y difusión de películas como esa, pero, a cambio, tenemos cantidad de films postapocalípticos casi risibles por la simplicidad con la que sus personajes salen airosos de situaciones como esas. Es lo que vende, claro está.



Incluso las películas de la trilogía de Mad Max tenían esa crudeza ahora inexistente, te enseñaban que el mundo posterior a un holocausto nuclear en el fondo no dejaba de ser una puta mierda.


----------



## Rafl Eg (21 Mar 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Qué fuerte el video!. Pensaba que habrían sido 4 o 5 tiros. Los putos rusos están directamente disparando a la población civil de manera sostenida.



Pero si estaban disparando al aire, para disolver a la gente mas que nada. Si hubieran querido disparar a todos los que estaban ahí en medio no se habría librado ni uno


----------



## El_Suave (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> "Nos hemos equivocado, no volverá a ocurrir".
> 
> ¿Qué os apostáis a que antes de un año se reanuda el proceso de puesta en funcionamiento del Nord Stream 2? Si es que de donde no hay, no se puede sacar. Literalmente en este caso.



No creo, los gringos no van a ceder, no pueden, sería su fin como potencia hegemónica global.

A gringolandia sólo le queda Europa, pues fuera de Europa no los quieren, no hay más que ver como la mayoría o se alinea con Rusia o se mantiene en una neutralidad expectante.

Y a los ricos alemanes, como la vondermierden esa, o a los ricos belgas, holandeses, luxemburgueses..., donde se concentran las mayores fortunas, la Europa partidaria del "austericidio" para que los pobres del sur no pongan en peligro sus privilegios, sólo les queda gringolandia como último defensor de sus intereses.

Desde luego que el Nord-Stream reabriera sería mala noticia para Viruelo y su camarilla, pues creo que su decisión respecto al Sahara, y su posicionamiento frente a Argelia, para salir bien necesita que Alemania y Centroeuropa dependan del gas argelino, y que ese gas haya de pasar forzosamente por España.

Vamos un chantaje a la ucra.


----------



## MiguelLacano (21 Mar 2022)

Pienso en el gustazo que se estarán dando estos hombres de Donest en la tarea de exterminar a los ucro-nazis que durante años los han estado asesinando y maltratando. Mariupol liberado será una gran ciudad rusa, y mártir.


----------



## latostat (21 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> El mundo de entonces es muuuuy distinto…la sociedad no sobrevive sin “globalismo” y tiene que ser así, yo no quiero un mundo de paletos que no sepan viajar o que solo vean su pueblo



El mundo acabará globalizado y totalmente interconectado, coincido en que no hay duda sobre eso, esa es la tendencia a medida que avanza la tecnología, el transporte, las comunicaciones...pero la historia y los desarrollos no son líneales, tienen subidas y bajadas, avances y retrocesos, y vamos a un repliegue del imperio que inventó la globalización y dominó el mundo entero para evitar que el otro imperio creciente le arrebaté su posición predominante en el mundo jugando, mejor que el propio inventor, a esa misma globalización. Volvemos a la trinchera desde donde Estados Unidos se hizo fuerte y se preparó para dominar el mundo, volvemos al periodo donde crecieron nuestros padres y vivieron nuestros abuelos hace apenas unas décadas, la guerra fría.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (21 Mar 2022)

Avispa dijo:


> Me parece que les van a poner unos servicios mínimos similares a los que les han puesto al resto de trabajadores que han intentado hacer una huelga en los últimos tiempos. Vamos, que van a poder hacer la huelga legalmente 2 de cada 100, aproximadamente.



Los servicios mínimos son para las huelgas, pero es que ésto no es una huelga, sino un cierre patronal.


----------



## Satori (21 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Los refugiados gitanos se mudaron a Lviv ‍
> 
> Se mudaron de Kiev, donde robaron y robaron con éxito a personas durante años. Intentaron repetir sus "trucos sucios" en Lviv, por lo que fueron aceptados con todos los honores.
> 
> ...



Pero quedan gitanos en Ucrania? Creía que con las razzias que hicieron los nazis y ucras colaboradores los habían matado a todos.


----------



## alfonbass (21 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A ver ... los camioneros están muy equivocados. No tienen que pedir subvenciones y bajadas de impuestos. Tienen que sumar gastos, aplicar un margen comercial del 33% y cobrar el resultado. Que el cliente no quiere pagar? No se le lleva la mercancia. El problema que tienen, para empezar, es que la mayoría no tiene ni puta idea de cuanto les cuesta mover el camión ni saben calcularlo. Te lo dice un ex-camionero que lo dejó en 2012 porque entonces ya no era rentable y se conoce el paño. En realidad dejó de ser rentable en 2.008.
> 
> A eso añade un pirao con pinta de mafioso que desbarra con new world order y tal y tal y tienes un cuadro penoso ..... Una banda de cuñaos paletos que no saben por donde les da el aire ....
> 
> A nivel legal algo que les vendría de puta madre es que a las grandes empresas de transporte se les exigiera prestar el 70 % del servicio con camiones propios y no con falsos autónomos.



Vamos a ver, si aún les pones más difíciles las cosas desde el estado…no van a mejorar sus condiciones…por mucho “que se lo curren”, a no ser que vivas en Narnia, claro


----------



## Seronoser (21 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> EL MINISTRO DE RELACIONES EXTERIORES ALEMÁN DICE QUE DEBEMOS ASUMIR QUE HABRÁ DE 8 A 10 MILLONES DE REFUGIADOS DE UCRANIA DURANTE LAS PRÓXIMAS SEMANAS



En París me consta que hay ostias entre los ucranianos nuevos y los que llevan años en Francia.
Los que llevan tiempo quieren también acceder a las ventajas de los nuevos, y los nuevos les critican fieramente por su egoismo.

Por cierto, el principal grupo de facebook de ucranianos en Francia se llama...chan ta ta chan...RUSOS en París


----------



## alfonbass (21 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Incluso las películas de la trilogía de Mad Max tenían esa crudeza ahora inexistente, te enseñaban que el mundo posterior a un holocausto nuclear en el fondo no dejaba de ser una puta mierda.



Preséntame a quien piense que el mundo después de un holocausto nuclear es un paraíso, por favor, quiero conocerlo


----------



## kelden (21 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Vamos a ver, si aún les pones más difíciles las cosas desde el estado…no van a mejorar sus condiciones…por mucho “que se lo curren”, a no ser que vivas en Narnia, claro



Qué les pone dificil el estado? El precio del combustible? Es el mercao, amigo. Que sumen costes, apliquen el margen comercial oprotuno y lo cobren. Dónde está el problema?

Y si el estao tiene que meter mano en algo que la meta en lo que he comentado yo: Que las grandes empresas de transporte presten servicio con sus propias flotas y no con falsos autónomos. Eso, para empezar, les impedirá tirar precios y hacer competencia desleal a los pequeños.

En cualquier caso, están condenaos. Aunque las reglas del juego fueran justas, que no lo son, nunca podrán competir individualmente con flotas de cientos de camiones. Y el estao no está para mantenerlos por la cara.


----------



## alfonbass (21 Mar 2022)

latostat dijo:


> El mundo acabará globalizado y totalmente interconectado, coincido en que no hay duda sobre eso, esa es la tendencia a medida que avanza la tecnología, el transporte, las comunicaciones...pero la historia y los desarrollos no son líneales, tienen subidas y bajadas, avances y retrocesos, y vamos a un repliegue del imperio que inventó la globalización y dominó el mundo entero para evitar que el otro imperio creciente le arrebaté su posición predominante en el mundo jugando, mejor que el propio inventor, a esa misma globalización. Volvemos a la trinchera desde donde Estados Unidos se hizo fuerte y se preparó para dominar el mundo, volvemos al periodo donde crecieron nuestros padres y vivieron nuestros abuelos hace apenas unas décadas, la guerra fría.



El problema es qué tipo de mundo quieren esas nuevas potencias, si esas nuevas potencias se empeñan en las armas para conseguir sus objetivos políticos…el mundo está perdido, porque en ese caso los pepinos Antea o después caen seguro


----------



## arriondas (21 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Preséntame a quien piense que el mundo después de un holocausto nuclear es un paraíso, por favor, quiero conocerlo



Pero no se ve de la manera en la que se ve ahora, como lo presentan. Para empezar como algo lejano, casi de ciencia-ficción.


----------



## Artigas (21 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> que no te oigan muchos del foro, que ponen “en ignore” a la gente que no les sigue sus moñadas



A ver, yo de geopolítica, lo justo... Pero para tomar posición en esta cuestión me basta con preguntarme: ¿Quiénes están en Malvinas? ¿Los rusos o la OTAN? Si es por intereses, el enemigo de mi enemigo es mi amigo. Nunca voy a entender la anglofilia en nuestros países...


----------



## MiguelLacano (21 Mar 2022)

Los rusos están llevando a cabo un machaque brutal de la fuerza ucro-nazi. Ese es su objetivo y no van a parar hasta cerrar ese asunto...


----------



## pemebe (21 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Puedes hacer el desglose?
> 
> Igualdad. 15/10/2021. El presupuesto de Igualdad para 2022 aumenta un 14,4% superando por primera vez los 500 millones de euros [Comunicación/Notas de prensa]





https://www.inmujeres.gob.es/areasTematicas/AreaPlanificacionEvaluacion/docs/PlanesEstrategicos/Memoria_economica_2022_2025.pdf



Línea EV.1. Empleo: construyendo un mercado laboral de calidad y *en igualdad para las mujeres* *14.137.064.457*
Línea EV.2. Cuidados y tiempos: impulsando el reconocimiento del derecho al cuidado y una reorganización socialmente justa de los cuidados y los tiempos. *2.859.178.220*
Línea EV.3. Recursos: luchando contra* la feminización de la pobreza y la precariedad* *1.418.947.143*
LInea VM.4. Detección, atención integral, protección y reparación: *garantizando los derechos de las víctimas de violencia machista* *332.097.195*
Línea VM.5. Respuesta coordinada y especializada: comprometiendo a todas las instituciones en la protección y garantía *de los derechos de las víctimas de violencia machista 561.852.000*.
Línea DEM.5. Coeducación: mejorando el sistema educativo y su contribución a la igualdad entre mujeres y hombres *486.470.240*.
Línea DEM.6. Ciudadanía, *mujeres de grupos etnicos y LBTI*: garantizando avances en el ejercicio efectivo de *los derechos de todas las mujeres* *132.981.422 *

El resto en el documento.

Más desglose o explicación no hay.


----------



## orcblin (21 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Qué les pone dificil el estado? El precio del combustible? Es el mercao, amigo. Que sumen costes, apliquen el margen comercial oprotuno y lo cobren. Dónde está el problema?
> 
> Y si el estao tiene que meter mano en algo que la meta en lo que he comentado yo: Que las grandes empresas de transporte presten servicio con sus propias flotas y no con falsos autónomos. Eso, para empezar, les impedirá tirar precios y hacer competencia desleal a los pequeños.
> 
> En cualquier caso, están condenaos. Aunque las reglas del juego fueran justas, que no lo son, nunca podrán competir individualmente con flotas de cientos de camiones. Y el estao no está para mantenerlos por la cara.



te recuerdo que en varios países europeos , el gobierno con el covid bajó impuestos, y con la guerra y la subida de precios de la energía bajó el iva a la gasolina...

aquí tenemos un gobierno que no es que baje impuestos, sino que los sube y esttá mirando cuantos impuestos más va a subir
no son sólo el transporte es todo la empresa privada que no vive del boe


----------



## alfonbass (21 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Qué les pone dificil el estado? El precio del combustible? Es el mercao, amigo. Que sumen costes, apliquen el margen comercial oprotuno y lo cobren. Dónde está el problema?
> 
> Y si el estao tiene que meter mano en algo que la meta en lo que he comentado yo: Que las grandes empresas de transporte presten servicio con sus propias flotas. Eso, para empezar, les impedirá tirar precios.



No, el mercado no es el estado, es como si te las dos paquetes de tabaco a un colega y yo te quito uno, no, no son l


arriondas dijo:


> Pero no se ve de la manera en la que se ve ahora, como lo presentan. Para empezar como algo lejano, casi de ciencia-ficción.



Porque hasta hace dos dias nadie lo tenía en cuenta


----------



## Marco Porcio (21 Mar 2022)

Es verdad que cada misil javelin cuesta 200.000 euros aprox, y la caja de visión que se necesita para disparar el misil otros 200.000?


----------



## _LoKy_ (21 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa comentó sobre la destrucción de la acumulación de equipos ucranianos en el centro comercial Retroville en Kiev.
Los nacionalistas ucranianos continúan utilizando áreas residenciales de asentamientos e instalaciones sociales como "escudo humano" para desplegar sus sistemas de artillería y disparar masivamente contra el personal militar ruso.

▪ En las afueras de Kiev, en el distrito de Vynohradar, las unidades nacionalistas ucranianas cubrieron edificios residenciales durante varios días y dispararon desde múltiples sistemas de lanzamiento de cohetes contra el personal militar ruso.

▪ El área del centro comercial cercano se usó como una gran base para almacenar municiones propulsadas por cohetes y recargar múltiples sistemas de lanzamiento de cohetes.

▪ La inteligencia rusa a través de varios canales confirmó las coordenadas de la posición de los sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple ucranianos, y también reveló la ubicación de un almacén con municiones propulsadas por cohetes.

▪ Las imágenes de CCTV muestran claramente un lanzacohetes de lanzamiento múltiple ucraniano ingresando a un centro comercial en las afueras de Kiev para cubrirse después de otra salva y recarga de misiles.

▪ En la noche del 21 de marzo, una batería de lanzacohetes múltiples ucranianos y una base de almacenamiento para sus municiones en un centro comercial inactivo fueron destruidos por armas de largo alcance de alta precisión en la noche del 21 de marzo.

▪Hemos presentado evidencia absoluta del uso criminal por parte del régimen nacionalista de Kiev de objetos civiles en áreas residenciales de Kiev y en otras ciudades de Ucrania, como posiciones de tiro para sistemas de artillería y cohetes.

#Rusia Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## bubibartra (21 Mar 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> No creo, los gringos no van a ceder, no pueden, sería su fin como potencia hegemónica global.
> 
> A gringolandia sólo le queda Europa, pues fuera de Europa no los quieren, no hay más que ver como la mayoría o se alinea con Rusia o se mantiene en una neutralidad expectante.
> 
> ...



Ese gas puede pasar por Italia perfectamente


----------



## Argentium (21 Mar 2022)

*Los EEUU envían a ucrania armas soviéticas adquiridas en secreto – WSJ*
17:06 || 21/03/2022


----------



## alfonbass (21 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Qué les pone dificil el estado? El precio del combustible? Es el mercao, amigo. Que sumen costes, apliquen el margen comercial oprotuno y lo cobren. Dónde está el problema?
> 
> Y si el estao tiene que meter mano en algo que la meta en lo que he comentado yo: Que las grandes empresas de transporte presten servicio con sus propias flotas y no con falsos autónomos. Eso, para empezar, les impedirá tirar precios y hacer competencia desleal a los pequeños.
> 
> En cualquier caso, están condenaos. Aunque las reglas del juego fueran justas, que no lo son, nunca podrán competir individualmente con flotas de cientos de camiones. Y el estao no está para mantenerlos por la cara.



(Puto móvil) digo que el estado no es el mercado, si marcas condiciones como estado, tienes que asegurarte de que la gran mayoría puede hacerlo sin problema


----------



## uberales (21 Mar 2022)

Lo normal, follarte a la viuda del amigo. De toda la vida de Dios.

Por cierto, buena shorteen


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Mar 2022)

Se sabe si esta en Kiev o en Mariupol ???, es policia municipal de la capital, a saber, igual ya esta en Polonia delinquiendo...


----------



## kelden (21 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> https://www.inmujeres.gob.es/areasTematicas/AreaPlanificacionEvaluacion/docs/PlanesEstrategicos/Memoria_economica_2022_2025.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O sea .... que no es un presupuesto para el ministerio de la Montero. Es un plan para 4 años, repartido en varios ministerios (el de la montero, el de seguridad social, el de trabajo ....) para cerrar la brecha salarial, aumentar las bajas por maternidad y paternidad, fomentar la natalidad, ayudar a las tias ahostiadas, etc....etc... 

Pues me parece muy bien. 

Pero que sepas que no son 20.000 p'al ministerio de la cajera del coño. Son 20.000 en 4 años para varios ministerios.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (21 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> En la UE no puedes opinar como quieras, hay muchas cosas penalizadas



En tu respuesta quieres dar a entender que en la UE Hay la misma alivertad de expresión que en Rusia? 
En el caso que nos referimos que es estar A favor o en contra de la.guerra en RUSIA no podrías.
Solo por eso ya es un sistema podrido.


----------



## Top5 (21 Mar 2022)

latostat dijo:


> ¿En qué año nació usted? ¿Estaba Berlín y Alemania dividida en dos? ¿Existía un telón de acero que dividía el mundo? ¿Existía la globalización? ¿Se sostenía el mundo entonces y sus padres pudieron darle alimento, vivienda, sanida y educación? Pues se sostendrá y no solo 1 mes, años.



Estas hablando de los años 80 con consumos de los años 80, con materias primas al nivel de los años 80...

La URSS perdía dinero con su venta de petróleo gracias a que EEUU y Arabia Saudita tenían montado el tema del petrodolar y las reservas de la propia Arabia Saudita lo permitían..._ (mientras EEUU no tocaba las suyas por que sus propias reservas eran menguantes)_

A día de hoy no puedes replicar la situación de los años 80 del siglo XX HOY...


----------



## El_Suave (21 Mar 2022)

latostat dijo:


> El mundo acabará globalizado y totalmente interconectado, coincido en que no hay duda sobre eso, esa es la tendencia a medida que avanza la tecnología, el transporte, las comunicaciones...pero la historia y los desarrollos no son líneales, tienen subidas y bajadas, avances y retrocesos, y vamos a un repliegue del imperio que inventó la globalización y dominó el mundo entero para evitar que el otro imperio creciente le arrebaté su posición predominante en el mundo jugando, mejor que el propio inventor, a esa misma globalización. Volvemos a la trinchera desde donde Estados Unidos se hizo fuerte y se preparó para dominar el mundo, volvemos al periodo donde crecieron nuestros padres y vivieron nuestros abuelos hace apenas unas décadas, la guerra fría.



¿Quién inventó la globalización?. El Imperio Romano ya era global, los territorios desconocidos entonces como América, África Subhariana, Lejano Oriente u Oceanía, al ser desconocidos no cuentan, por tanto llegó a ser el más global de todos los conocidos. El Imperio Británico tuvo pretensión global, como el Romano.

El socialismo marxista siempre tuvo pretensión global, la URSS buscaba la globalización, formaba parte de su razón de ser. No pretenderá usted que la globalización la inventaron los gringos.


----------



## Salamandra (21 Mar 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> No creo, los gringos no van a ceder, no pueden, sería su fin como potencia hegemónica global.
> 
> A gringolandia sólo le queda Europa, pues fuera de Europa no los quieren, no hay más que ver como la mayoría o se alinea con Rusia o se mantiene en una neutralidad expectante.
> 
> ...



A España le falta conexión con Francia, Italia tiene otro o dos gaseoductos que conectan con Argelia.

España ha quemado naves y ha desatado un conflicto por su apoyo a Marruecos del que se ha quejado hasta China.

Además que hace una semana o dos nos contaban que Argelia había mostrado su descontento y su intención de desconectarnos si seguimos suministrando su gas de vuelta atrás a Marruecos.

No sé si hubo chantaje por parte de Marruecos, ahora socio preferente del primo de Zumosol, pero si se que el primo ha reconocido al Sahara como Marruecos y que con los problemas de España gana doblemente, porque España no tenia, que yo sepa, más proveedores que Argelia y el gas licuado del otro lado del mar.


----------



## Roedr (21 Mar 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Estan muy fuera de onda los camioneros.
> 
> 
> No han de hacer huelga. Han de pillar la baja por estrés.
> ...



les falta la expertise de los mamonazos de UGT y CCOO


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (21 Mar 2022)

Da la impresión que desde el viernes, Rusia ha subido el "'fuego" de la freidora.


----------



## kelden (21 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No, el mercado no es el estado, es como si te las dos paquetes de tabaco a un colega y yo te quito uno, no, no son l



Los impuestos forman parte de los gastos fijos. Si quieres vivir en manada es lo que hay. Mantener el corral de la manada en buen estado cuesta dinero. Si no te gusta, ya sabes .... te vas a una cueva en el Aneto y vives y haces negocios allí.


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

La respuesta del "barco ruso"

Desde el principio de la operación especial de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en Ucrania, la propaganda de Kiev ha estado repitiendo la historia "barco ruso - jódete".

El barco ruso permaneció en silencio, pero el Iskander ruso decidió responder a Kiev de forma simétrica.

t.me/anna_news/25543


----------



## kelden (21 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> (Puto móvil) digo que el estado no es el mercado, si marcas condiciones como estado, tienes que asegurarte de que la gran mayoría puede hacerlo sin problema



El estado es el que proporciona el marco que hace posible el mercado. Sin estado sería otra cosa: piratería, bandolerismo, etc...etc...


----------



## orcblin (21 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> A España le falta conexión con Francia, Italia tiene otro o dos gaseoductos que conectan con Argelia.
> 
> España ha quemado naves y ha desatado un conflicto por su apoyo a Marruecos del que se ha quejado hasta China.
> 
> ...



españa ha dicho, lo que USA le dijo que dijera ..

hace 15 días dijo USA que esto era su opinión, y nosotros como buen lacayo obedecimos..

que esto nos viene mal, pues nos jodemos por el puto putin y listo


----------



## kozioł (21 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Sí que salieron ganando, sí. Que se lo digan a las familias de los 6.028.000 muertos entre 1939 y 1945, casi 1/4 de la población polaca que fue exterminada. Qué gran ganancia, qué suerte! O que se lo cuenten a los pocos abueletes que quedan de la Armia Krajowa que tuvieron que echarse al bosque para no morir a manos de los nazis y permanecer siempre ocultos y huyendo del glorioso Ejército Rojo bajo cuya bota vivieron el 75% de población que sobrevivió a la II GM hasta 1991. Por no hablar de los torturados y asesinados como el Padre Popieluszko. Jo qué suerte y qué envidia, cuánto han salido ganando los polacos!
> 
> Agresión soviética a Polonia (pulsar en el enlace para ver traducción al español):
> 
> ...



No sé de qué palo vas. A pesar de conocer y ver estas y otras cosas todavía te empeñas en defender la mierda de relato del comunista de tapadillo, Putin.
Que no engaña a nadie con su disfraz de "tradición y orden moral", sólo a los que se quieren dejar camelar.

Me imagino que tienes gente que aprecias o quieres en Rusia.
Pero no sé si te das cuenta del flaco favor que hacen los típicos comentarios sobre "nazis y agravios de la OTAN", a la gente que está abajo tanto en Ucrania como en Polonia como en Rusia.

Ya sabemos que Putin sigue un plan para joder a Europa y con él viene el dragón chino, para imponer el terror.


----------



## Don Pascual (21 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> En tu respuesta quieres dar a entender que en la UE Hay la misma alivertad de expresión que en Rusia?
> En el caso que nos referimos que es estar A favor o en contra de la.guerra en RUSIA no podrías.
> Solo por eso ya es un sistema podrido.



La comparación entre un país en guerra como Rusia y la UE , que no lo está es tramposa, te lo planteo de otra manera, ¿Hay mas libertad en el Régimen Ucraniano o en Rusia?

Si mañana la cosa escalase y la OTAN entrara en conflicto ¿ Cuanto crees que tardarían en imponer leyes "marciales" ? ¿Crees que serían mas "liberales" que las actuales rusas?


----------



## Roedr (21 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> A España le falta conexión con Francia, Italia tiene otro o dos gaseoductos que conectan con Argelia.
> 
> España ha quemado naves y ha desatado un conflicto por su apoyo a Marruecos del que se ha quejado hasta China.
> 
> ...



No hay por donde coger el apoyo al Sahara marroquí. Lo más ridículo es que hay medios de derechas, no izmierda, que lo defiende. En pocos años el Sahara permitirá a Marruecos más ingresos y poder político. Entonces irán a por C&M y Canarias siendo mucho más fuertes que ahora, y nosotros aún más débiles. Marruecos se quedará con todo lo que quiera en un paseo militar.


----------



## Top5 (21 Mar 2022)

Por cierto, hay que recordar que en los 80 vivían en este planeta 4437 millones de personas, con el parque automovilístico de los 80, con la estructura fabril de los 80, la logística de los 80 etc...

Comparémoslo a la actualidad en la que Arabia Saudita necesita llenar cierta cantidad de sus pozos con agua para obtener el nivel de producción que tienen hoy... con los números de hoy...


----------



## kelden (21 Mar 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> te recuerdo que en varios países europeos , el gobierno con el covid bajó impuestos, y con la guerra y la subida de precios de la energía bajó el iva a la gasolina...
> 
> aquí tenemos un gobierno que no es que baje impuestos, sino que los sube y esttá mirando cuantos impuestos más va a subir
> no son sólo el transporte es todo la empresa privada que no vive del boe



En España pagamos el 35 % del PIB en impuestos. En esos que tu dices: 

.- Alemania: 45 % del PIB en impuestos
.- Francia: 51 % del PIB en impuestos
............


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Mar 2022)

Tons of Fear dijo:


> Sin embargo, los guardias fronterizos húngaros la sorprendieron con el dinero y la obligaron a declararlo



Estan todos en el mismo contubernio otanico...


----------



## Seronoser (21 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Seronoser no dudo de que Rusia pueda intentarlo pero en un conflicto con la OTAN le iba a ser imposible hacer llegar barcos o aviones de transporte con armamento. La única opción posible sería la entrada en guerra de Rusia directamente con la OTAN.
> 
> Si Serbia quiere sobrevivir como estado debería de firmar pronto una alianza militar con Rusia.



Seguro que antes de que le ocurriera algo a Serbia, esta firmaría un nuevo pacto con Rusia, con el que de ser atacada Rusia respondería.
No sé si os dais cuenta de que la OTAN no quiere saber nada de Rusia, es que ni se atreve a merodear hombre.
Si estalla una guerra convencional, Rusia no va a mandar a su infantería a Serbia, pero sus misiles a Londres, París, Roma o Madrid, seguro que sí.


----------



## apocalippsis (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> > 1000 km, < 10 m = > 6000 km/h (mach 5)



Segun lei en las pruebas que hicieron cuando lo publicaron al mundo hay un minuto y medio hasta coger la velocidad hipersonica mas alta por lo que cuando viaja ya con el ritmo puede ir mas rapido y ser mas dificil de contrarrestar. osea no es plano ese calculo de principio a fin.


----------



## _LoKy_ (21 Mar 2022)

Estos ruskis son unos jachondos,


----------



## eltonelero (21 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> En París me consta que hay ostias entre los ucranianos nuevos y los que llevan años en Francia.
> Los que llevan tiempo quieren también acceder a las ventajas de los nuevos, y los nuevos les critican fieramente por su egoismo.
> 
> Por cierto, el principal grupo de facebook de ucranianos en Francia se llama...chan ta ta chan...RUSOS en París



lo surrealista de esta guerra es que el 90% de ucranianos son cultural y linguisticamente rusos. Luego en el extranjero hacen comunidad con rusos como un extremeño haria con uno de Albacete o Valencia en Alemania.
Si les quitas sus taras políticas por lo demás a nivel de caracter, gastronomía, gran parte del folcklore y por supuesto historia son rusos.
EE.UU ha hecho un gran trabajo explotando y desarrollando un nacionalismo ucraniano al estilo del tractoriano basado en complejos de inferioridad.


----------



## alfonbass (21 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Los impuestos forman parte de los gastos fijos. Si quieres vivir en manada es lo que hay. Mantener el corral de la manada en buen estado cuesta dinero. Si no te gusta, ya sabes .... te vas a una cueva en el Aneto y vives y haces negocios allí.



Vale, cifra una cantidad, lo que no puede ser es que cambie con cualquier ráfaguita de viento y que te dediques a subvencionar chochocharlas…queda feo cuanto menos


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Mar 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> lo surrealista de esta guerra es que el 90% de ucranianos son cultural y linguisticamente rusos. Luego en el extranjero hacen comunidad con rusos como un extremeño haria con uno de Albacete o Valencia en Alemania.
> Si les quitas sus taras políticas por lo demás a nivel de caracter, gastronomía, gran parte del folcklore y por supuesto historia son rusos.
> EE.UU ha hecho un gran trabajo explotando y desarrollando un nacionalismo ucraniano al estilo del tractoriano basado en complejos de inferioridad.



Eres gilipollas.


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Mar 2022)

_Bien, ahora cerramos definitivamente el tema del ataque al "pacifico centro comercial" de Kiev. Aquí no hace falta ningún comentario. Todo está a la vista._


----------



## Seronoser (21 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las pruebas de nuevos misiles en Ucrania continuarán. Además del sirio, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso también dispondrá de un campo de pruebas ucraniano para probar las últimas armas contra un adversario que opera activamente junto a los países de la OTAN. Será muy útil para el futuro.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/34987



Este es otro punto interesante, y del que Europa y Usa no se están enterando.
El entrenamiento en combate y la experiencia que está adquiriendo Rusia en la operación militar, es brutal, contra un ejército potente en número como el ucraniano.
Los españoles mientras, jugando al call of duty como experiencia de combate más realista.


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

Un combatiente de la Guardia Nacional de Dnipropetrovsk no quiso morir por los nazis y Zelensky y desertó a la DNR.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35008

_Video del chaval en el enlace_


----------



## Roedr (21 Mar 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> lo surrealista de esta guerra es que el 90% de ucranianos son cultural y linguisticamente rusos. Luego en el extranjero hacen comunidad con rusos como un extremeño haria con uno de Albacete o Valencia en Alemania.
> Si les quitas sus taras políticas por lo demás a nivel de caracter, gastronomía, gran parte del folcklore y por supuesto historia son rusos.
> EE.UU ha hecho un gran trabajo explotando y desarrollando un nacionalismo ucraniano al estilo del tractoriano basado en complejos de inferioridad.



Los políticos ucranianos hacen lo que harían los políticos catalanes si lograran su independencia. Junqueras sería su Zelensky, pero sin una Rusia que lo invadiera.


----------



## _LoKy_ (21 Mar 2022)

Unidades de la Milicia Popular de la RPD y pérdidas ucras en el pueblo liberado de Stepnoye.


----------



## latostat (21 Mar 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> ¿Quién inventó la globalización?. El Imperio Romano ya era global, los territorios desconocidos entonces como América, África Subhariana, Lejano Oriente u Oceanía, al ser desconocidos no cuentan, por tanto llegó a ser el más global de todos los conocidos. El Imperio Británico tuvo pretensión global, como el Romano.
> 
> El socialismo marxista siempre tuvo pretensión global, la URSS buscaba la globalización, formaba parte de su razón de ser. No pretenderá usted que la globalización la inventaron los gringos.




Sí, la globalización, que es el periodo en el que hemos vivido todos los últimos 30 años (menos usted, parecer ser) la llevaron a cabo los americanos tras la caída del muro y sin resistencia alguna tras la disolución de la URSS. Lo demás, ganas de discutir por discutir trayendo aquí a relucir al imperio romano, divórciese y se le pasarán.


----------



## alfonbass (21 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El estado es el que proporciona el marco que hace posible el mercado. Sin estado sería otra cosa: piratería, bandolerismo, etc...etc...



Estas diciendo que serías un bandolero si no…? Jolines…


----------



## Expected (21 Mar 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> semiOT:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kelden dijo:


> Puedes hacer el desglose?
> 
> Igualdad. 15/10/2021. El presupuesto de Igualdad para 2022 aumenta un 14,4% superando por primera vez los 500 millones de euros [Comunicación/Notas de prensa]



No, no....
Que protejan al ministerio del coño morado...y pongan que "sólo" le elevan el presupuesto un 14% (lo mismo que la subida de sueldos del español medio más o menos) no quiere decir que no nos estén esquilmando 20k millonazos...disfrazados de nombres varios.


----------



## Salamandra (21 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No hay por donde coger el apoyo al Sahara marroquí. Lo más ridículo es que hay medios de derechas, no izmierda, que lo defiende. En pocos años el Sahara permitirá a Marruecos más ingresos y poder político. Entonces irán a por C&M y Canarias siendo mucho más fuertes que ahora, y nosotros aún más débiles. Marruecos se quedará con todo lo que quiera en un paseo militar.



Pero si es que hasta los franceses, siempre amigos de Marruecos y prestos a fastidiarnos con ellos se han puesto en este momento con el tema de Argelia de perfil.

Yo hasta creo que en sus feos bombeando gas a Marruecos han sido presionados desde el otro lado del mar para mantener el conflicto con Argelia candente, cosa que hubiesen tenido que dulcificar los marroquís si no disponían de gas medio barato.

Pero bueno, eso son cosas mías por las similitudes del nene de Biden en Ucrania y sus negocios en el gas en ese país que tenía la misma manía, para evitar los pagos y las amistades derivadas del gas, lo cogía de sus vecinos y así no pagaba la deuda que iba pagándose con el suministro del gas.

Vamos un bis de Ucrania, mira tu nos compras el gas pero les revendes a los marroquís el gas que te pasa Argelia y mientras algo queda en algunas manos porque esos negocios siempre se hacen en B. y por amigos.


----------



## agarcime (21 Mar 2022)

No se si estaba ya 




Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## orcblin (21 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> En España pagamos el 35 % del PIB en impuestos. En esos que tu dices:
> 
> .- Alemania: 45 % del PIB en impuestos
> .- Francia: 51 % del PIB en impuestos
> ............



Te recuerdo que en nuestro pib está inflado más que un maiz de kellogs
incluyen putas y drogas que sino sabes no pagan impuestos...

y por cierto muchos de los nuevos impuestos les llaman muy cuquis tasas pero vienen a ser lo mismo


----------



## Impresionante (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Magick (21 Mar 2022)

Vídeo del pepinazo al centro comercial:

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso publica un video de un ataque con armas guiadas de precisión contra el MLRS ucraniano y un almacén con municiones propulsadas por cohetes, que estaba ubicado en un centro comercial que no funciona en las afueras de Kiev.

t.me/Sputnikitalianew/373


----------



## alfonbass (21 Mar 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> ¿Quién inventó la globalización?. El Imperio Romano ya era global, los territorios desconocidos entonces como América, África Subhariana, Lejano Oriente u Oceanía, al ser desconocidos no cuentan, por tanto llegó a ser el más global de todos los conocidos. El Imperio Británico tuvo pretensión global, como el Romano.
> 
> El socialismo marxista siempre tuvo pretensión global, la URSS buscaba la globalización, formaba parte de su razón de ser. No pretenderá usted que la globalización la inventaron los gringos.



La URSS no buscaba una globalización, sino pueblos que fueran mano de obra, que es en lo que se basa el socialismo


----------



## delhierro (21 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Y ahora qué dira el puto corresponsal de la sexta?
> 
> Nada. No dirá nada.
> 
> ...



No quiero salirme del tema del hilo, pero el que se crea que cualquier TV de occidente es de izquierdas tiene un problema grave.


----------



## Rafl Eg (21 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> En tu respuesta quieres dar a entender que en la UE Hay la misma alivertad de expresión que en Rusia?
> En el caso que nos referimos que es estar A favor o en contra de la.guerra en RUSIA no podrías.
> Solo por eso ya es un sistema podrido.



Si lo vas a reducir todo a la guerra, entonces compara el asunto entre los paises que están directamente en guerra, en este caso Rusia y Ucrania. Ya me dirás tú la "libertad" que hay en Ucrania (y no solo de ahora..).

Y respecto a la UE es más grave si cabe, porque aún sin estar en guerra, la censura y la propaganda mediática y masiva que hay es brutal.

Por cierto, en Rep.Checa (UE) se penaliza con hasta 3 años de prisión tener opiniones favorables a rusia.

Eso de la "libertad de expresión" no se lo cree nadie, porque se suele coartar y redirigir según convenga.


----------



## MiguelLacano (21 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Eres gilipollas.



Ustec, como siempre, haciendo alarde de cretinismo.


----------



## Peineto (21 Mar 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Estan muy fuera de onda los camioneros.
> 
> 
> No han de hacer huelga. Han de pillar la baja por estrés.
> ...



'

Y entonces el bobierno urdirá algún ardid que justifique el estado de X para militarizar la cosa. El misterio de la sacrosanta salud ante todo, puesto al corriente, pondrá firmes a sus mesnadas de jenízaros de bata blanca, éstos a sus charoenfermeras quienes aplicarán una portente inyección cculera de vitamina C a los deprimidos y arreando.
Parece mentira que no nos enteremos que estamo en guerra DE FACTO.


----------



## McNulty (21 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Estas diciendo que serías un bandolero si no…? Jolines…



Hamijo alfonbass amplía tus horizontes intelectuales, hay vida más allá del austroliberalismo y de Juan Ramón Rallo.


----------



## Kreonte (21 Mar 2022)

He nacido y me he criado en el norte de Europa, bro. Tengo parte de mi familia allá, bro. Y sí he tratado con ese tipo de gente de manera muy cercana: son bastante más humildes que cualquier ciudadano medio español.
Al final empezaste generalizando y ya tiras por "las clases altas del norte de Europa". Benzema es un moro que cuando viaja empaqueta su flota de coches de alta gama, y no representa a toda la sociedad franco-argelina (aunque si bien es cierto q al moro, cmo al ruso, le gusta aparentar mucho).


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

El sistema industrial italiano corre el riesgo de paralizarse debido al aumento de los precios de las materias primas y la energía tras las sanciones antirrusas, según una declaración conjunta de los responsables de las confederaciones de industriales de las cuatro regiones más desarrolladas económicamente del país (Lombardía, Véneto, Emilia-Romaña y Piamonte). @banksta

t.me/boris_rozhin/35009


----------



## rejon (21 Mar 2022)

Me quedo con esta frase:

* "Putin es un monstruo creado por la inacción y la cobardía de Occidente"*


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

Un civil murió y 18 resultaron heridos en la DNR el 21 de marzo como consecuencia de los bombardeos de las fuerzas ucranianas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35007


----------



## alfonbass (21 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Si lo vas a reducir todo a la guerra, entonces compara el asunto entre los paises que están directamente en guerra, en este caso Rusia y Ucrania. Ya me dirás tú la "libertad" que hay en Ucrania (y no solo de ahora..).
> 
> Y respecto a la UE es más grave si cabe, porque aún sin estar en guerra, la censura y la propaganda mediática y masiva que hay es brutal.
> 
> ...



En República Checa les metieron los tanques hasta dentro solo por querer funcionar distinto, eso es lógico


----------



## Salamandra (21 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No quiero salirme del tema del hilo, pero el que se crea que cualquier TV de occidente es de izquierdas tiene un problema grave.



Yo creo que aqui ya no es izquierda o derecha, es una prensa que mantiene el poder establecido, tanto el gobierno como la oposición. En España sobre todo es cleptocracia, así que eso es lo que creo que protegen.


----------



## kelden (21 Mar 2022)

Expected dijo:


> No, no....
> Que protejan al ministerio del coño morado...y pongan que "sólo" le elevan el presupuesto un 14% (lo mismo que la subida de sueldos del español medio más o menos) no quiere decir que no nos estén esquilmando 20k millonazos...disfrazados de nombres varios.



El Gobierno destinará 20.000 millones de euros a políticas de igualdad hasta 2025

*La principal partida, del 91% de los fondos, se dirige a bonificaciones a la contratación, prestaciones por maternidad y complemento de rentas*

O sea, a subvencionar empresarios (bonificaciones a la contratación), fomentar la natalidad (prestaciones por la maternidad) y subvencionar empresarios (complementos de rentas o complementos de sueldos de mierda).

Todo p'al coño morado .... Mecagüendios .... a ver cuando llega Putin y nos desnazifica, que buena falta hace ....   Putos voxeros de mierda ...


----------



## MiguelLacano (21 Mar 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> lo surrealista de esta guerra es que el 90% de ucranianos son cultural y linguisticamente rusos. Luego en el extranjero hacen comunidad con rusos como un extremeño haria con uno de Albacete o Valencia en Alemania.
> Si les quitas sus taras políticas por lo demás a nivel de caracter, gastronomía, gran parte del folcklore y por supuesto historia son rusos.
> EE.UU ha hecho un gran trabajo explotando y desarrollando un nacionalismo ucraniano al estilo del tractoriano basado en complejos de inferioridad.



Me he topado en mi vida con algunos "ucranianos" y entre ellos pude distinguir dos grupos. El más abundante son tal que tu dices, rusos en todo y para todo, teniendo como vecinos y colegas a rusos muy rusos con los que hablaban y compartían desde gustos culinarios hasta aficciones varias, pasando por literatura y películas. Luego había otro minoritario, como los tractorianos catalúrficos en España, tontos redomados que se creían raza aparte y exageraban su jerga para hacerse notar. Esos eran los que a cada minuto te venían a recordar que "no eran rusos", que de hecho eran"muy superiores a los rusos", porque ellos lo valían, con su dialecto elevado a lengua divina. La misma basura nazi de los nacionalistas catalúrficos que padecemos por estos lares.


----------



## bigmaller (21 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No quiero salirme del tema del hilo, pero el que se crea que cualquier TV de occidente es de izquierdas tiene un problema grave.



Es pura frustración. Mira que me tenia prohibido ver esa Bazofia... Pero me he venido arriba al mediodia y lo he puesto. 

Y le veo al suegro, socialista de toda la puta vida diciendo que putos rusos matando gente en mercados... ...


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

The Wall Street Journal: Las autoridades estadounidenses suministran a Ucrania sistemas de defensa aérea de fabricación soviética adquiridos en secreto hace décadas

t.me/smotri_media/10296


----------



## kelden (21 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Estas diciendo que serías un bandolero si no…? Jolines…




Yo no .... todos!!!!!!


----------



## alfonbass (21 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Hamijo alfonbass amplía tus horizontes intelectuales, hay vida más allá del austroliberalismo y de Juan Ramón Rallo.



Pero está diciendo eso, o no?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Me he topado en mi vida con algunos "ucranianos" y entre ellos pude distinguir dos grupos. El más abundante son tal que tu dices, rusos en todo y para todo, teniendo como vecinos y colegas a rusos muy rusos con los que hablaban y compartían desde gustos culinarios hasta aficciones varias, pasando por literatura y películas. Luego había otro minoritario, como los tractorianos catalúrficos en España, tontos redomados que se creían raza aparte y exageraban su jerga para hacerse notar. Esos eran los que a cada minuto te venían a recordar que "no eran rusos", que de hecho eran"muy superiores a los rusos", porque ellos lo valían, con su dialecto elevado a lengua divina. La misma basura nazi de los nacionalistas catalúrficos que padecemos por estos lares.



Nazionalista hezpañol multinick detected.


----------



## alfonbass (21 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Yo no .... todos!!!!!!



Hablas de personas que no conoces…


----------



## apocalippsis (21 Mar 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Hungría avanza que bloqueará las sanciones de la UE contra la energía rusa
> 
> 
> "No apoyaremos sanciones que pongan en peligro la seguridad del suministro energético de Hungría", ha señalado el ministro de Exteriores húngaro, Peter Szijjártó
> ...



*Rusia comienza a enviar gas a Hungría rodeando el territorio de Ucrania*

*A través de Serbia y Austria

Kíev afirma que el contrato amenaza su propia seguridad energética*




Una instalación de distribución de gas en Kiskundorozsma, al sur de Budapest Laszlo Balogh/REUTERS
Gonzalo Aragonés
Moscú. Corresponsal
02/10/2021 04:00

La rusa Gazprom dejó este primero de octubre de enviar gas a Hungría a través de los gasoductos ucranianos. La medida encendió las alarmas en Ucrania, que acusa a Rusia de utilizar la energía como arma política.

El gas ruso para Hungría, país miembro de la Unión Europea, toma una nueva ruta después de que el 27 de septiembre Gazprom firmara con la empresa húngara MVM un contrato de envío de gas para 15 años sin pasar por Ucrania. El acuerdo prevé una venta de 4.500 millones de metros cúbicos por ejercicio. El suministro se efectuará por las tuberías de Serbia (3.500 millones) y Austria (los mil restantes). Ese contrato evita, además, que Ucrania importe gas desde Hungría.

*Kíev vuelve a pedir sanciones y Orbán defiende el contrato con Gazprom en interés de los húngaros*

Rusia y Ucrania son enemigos declarados desde la anexión rusa de Crimea, considerada ilegal por el Gobierno ucraniano y los países occidentales.

Rusia solía suministrar su gas natural a Europa a través de la tuberías ucranianas, pero en los últimos años ha diversificado sus rutas de exportación con los gasoductos submarinos Nord Stream (mar Báltico, a Alemania) y TurkStream (mar Negro, a Turquía).

Las autoridades ucranianas y la dirección del Operador del Sistema de Transporte de Gas, responsable del tránsito del gas por el país, aseguraron que el contrato con Hungría amenaza la seguridad energética de Ucrania.

Yuri Vitrenko, jefe de la compañía estatal ucraniana Naftogaz, dijo que hay que aplicar sanciones contra Rusia. “El Kremlin lo está haciendo a propósito. Ni siquiera es ruido de sables, es un uso evidente del gas como arma”, escribió en Facebook. “Estados Unidos y Alemania dijeron que si el Kremlin utilizaba el gas como arma habría una respuesta adecuada. Estamos esperando la aplicación de sanciones contra una subsidiaria de Gazprom, el operador del Nord Stream 2”, añadió.

Vitrenko se refería al acuerdo entre Berlín y Washington por el que EE.UU. dejó de oponerse a la finalización del segundo gasoducto del Báltico. Kíev puede dejar de ingresar miles de millones de dólares por el tránsito del gas.

El Kremlin contestó ayer a las acusaciones ucranianas asegurando que cumple con todas sus obligaciones contractuales.

*También se defendió el primer ministro húngaro, Viktor Orbán, que acusó a Kíev de entrometerse y dejó claro que su prioridad no son los intereses de los ucranianos. A ellos les dirigió unas palabras en la radio pública: “Nosotros necesitamos gas. Esa es la realidad. Ustedes se tienen que poner de acuerdo con los rusos”. Y añadió que su responsabilidad está con los ciudadanos húngaros, que sin el nuevo acuerdo tendrían que pagar precios mucho más altos.*









Rusia comienza a enviar gas a Hungría rodeando el territorio de Ucrania


La rusa Gazprom dejó este primero de octubre de enviar gas a Hungría a través de los gasoductos ucranianos. La medida encendió las alarmas en Ucrania, que acusa a




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## delhierro (21 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> The Wall Street Journal: Las autoridades estadounidenses suministran a Ucrania sistemas de defensa aérea de fabricación soviética adquiridos en secreto hace décadas
> 
> t.me/smotri_media/10296



ya lo hicieron en Siria , en los primeros años entraban en tanques t-64 desde Turquia. Luego decian que era material capturado al ejercito sirio.


----------



## alfonbass (21 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No quiero salirme del tema del hilo, pero el que se crea que cualquier TV de occidente es de izquierdas tiene un problema grave.



El problema no es ese, es que son MUY de izquierdas


----------



## rejon (21 Mar 2022)

Mariúpol es clave. Tan pronto lo controle los rusos empezarán a pensar en acabar la guerra. 

Es la salida al mar del Donbás, fundamental para su independencia


----------



## Roedr (21 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Pero si es que hasta los franceses, siempre amigos de Marruecos y prestos a fastidiarnos con ellos se han puesto en este momento con el tema de Argelia de perfil.
> 
> Yo hasta creo que en sus feos bombeando gas a Marruecos han sido presionados desde el otro lado del mar para mantener el conflicto con Argelia candente, cosa que hubiesen tenido que dulcificar los marroquís si no disponían de gas medio barato.
> 
> ...



y espera a ver a que en el gigantesco Sáhara no haya también gas... eso ya serviría para catalogar a España como el país más lleno de idiotas del mundo


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

La situación en Ucrania es una oportunidad para organizar un nuevo equilibrio geopolítico de poder

El verdadero peligro para el Occidente colectivo es que sus países estén convencidos de su propia superioridad y de su derecho incuestionable a enseñar a los demás e imponerles regímenes democráticos imaginarios.

El equilibrio de poder mundial ha cambiado y Occidente tiene cada vez menos posibilidades de continuar con sus políticas hegemónicas.

Un nuevo sistema mundial está tomando forma, con Rusia a la cabeza. Por fin ha llegado el momento de que Occidente se dé cuenta de que muchos países fuera de la esfera occidental siguen y quieren seguir un sistema de valores diferente. La democracia no debe imponerse por la fuerza. Además, ahora habrá que contar con otros aliados no menos poderosos.

t.me/smotri_media/10292


----------



## McNulty (21 Mar 2022)

De todas maneras la obsesión por los coches creo que es cosa de eslavos más que de otros. Yo lo comprobé cuando estuve en Moscú, muchísimo tenían cochazos brutales y te quedabas flipado, en madrid no ves ni de coña tanto coches de alta gama, y lo veías en distristos que eran normalillos de clase media.

Nos contaron también unos que vivían allí, que las distancias que recorren para ir del trabajo a casa son enormes. La mayoría vive a las fueras de moscú, por tanto invierten mucho en buenos coches para ir cómodos ya que pasan muchas horas conduciendo. Lo del status social también lo ví, a medida que ibas entrando en barrios de pasta los coches eran mejores.


----------



## Magick (21 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El sistema industrial italiano corre el riesgo de paralizarse debido al aumento de los precios de las materias primas y la energía tras las sanciones antirrusas, según una declaración conjunta de los responsables de las confederaciones de industriales de las cuatro regiones más desarrolladas económicamente del país (Lombardía, Véneto, Emilia-Romaña y Piamonte). @banksta
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/35009



Hablamos del informe del Grupo de los Treinta o G30, del que Draghi es miembro de honor, que lleva por título 'Reviving and Restructuring the Corporate Sector Post-Covid: Designing Public Policy Interventions', es decir, 'Relanzamiento y reestructuración de el sector empresarial Post-Covid' Covid - Planificación de intervenciones de política pública'.
Un documento que contiene las pautas que deben seguir los políticos de todo el mundo para salir de la crisis desatada por el Covid-19 según, precisamente, el G30, es decir, un grupo formado por banqueros y expertos en finanzas mundiales.

El economista Valerio Malvezzi nos comentó en directo el contenido de este documento, centrándose en una parte que sobre todo revela las intenciones del nuevo Premier: la que habla de 'destrucción creativa'. Según el Profesor, no hay duda: si esa es la línea que pretende adoptar, Mario Draghi no hará nada por el bien del país. Aquí está su explicación a los micrófonos de Francesco Vergovich y Fabio Duranti.


*"Italia se compone principalmente de pequeñas y microempresas, aquellas con menos de 10 empleados. El Prof. Draghi está en una organización, el Grupo de los Treinta, que hace dos meses, en diciembre de 2020, dijo que hay que hacer una destrucción creativa del tejido socioeconómico. Esto aquí está relacionado con el gran concepto de reinicio. Si una persona dos meses antes firma un documento de este tipo, es parte de una visión de política económica que en mi opinión es diametralmente opuesta a la de los intereses de mi país.*

Las palabras 'destrucción creativa del tejido socioeconómico' son de tal violencia verbal y duda interpretativa que ni siquiera parecen estar escritas. Simplemente vaya al sitio web del Grupo de los Treinta y si busca en las publicaciones encontrará el documento 'Reviving and Restructuring the Corporate Sector Post-Covid: Designing Public Policy Interventions', es decir, 'Relanzamiento y reestructuración del sector empresarial Post-Covid - Planificación de intervenciones de política pública'.

¿Por qué las finanzas tienen que lidiar con la política? ¿Por qué una organización privada de banqueros y financieros debería decir tal cosa? Significa que son las finanzas las que dictan las reglas de la política. ¿Y qué haces en el Parlamento?

*El párrafo 4.1 del documento dice las prioridades: aquellos que toman decisiones públicas, dice, deben sopesar entre preservar el statu quo y los puestos de trabajo o alentar un proceso de "destrucción creativa" en el que las empresas caen al permitir que los trabajadores y los recursos fluyan de las empresas que fracasan hacia aquellos que tienen mejores oportunidades de estar en la nueva economía.*

¿Te das cuenta de la pesadez de estas frases? Estamos hablando de casi 5 millones de números de IVA, casi 10 millones de empleados, ¡estamos hablando de un pedazo de Italia que es el corazón palpitante de este país! Estos temas repercuten en la sanidad, las farmacias, el transporte, la agroalimentación… Este documento nos dice claramente lo que quieren hacer a nivel europeo y en el país más importante de Europa en estos momentos: Italia”.









LE VERE INTENZIONI DI DRAGHI ▷ "È tutto scritto nel report del G30: per le micro imprese italiane sarà la fine"


Vi rendete conto della pesantezza di queste frasi? Questo documento ci dice chiaramente cosa vogliono fare a livello europeo sul nostro paese!"




www.radioradio.it


----------



## ksa100 (21 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> En España pagamos el 35 % del PIB en impuestos. En esos que tu dices:
> 
> .- Alemania: 45 % del PIB en impuestos
> .- Francia: 51 % del PIB en impuestos
> ............



El problema no es el % que pagamos sino el neto que nos queda. A pesar de que en Alemania paguen el 45% y en España el 35% a los alemanes les queda más neto que a nosotros.


----------



## delhierro (21 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> El problema no es ese, es que son MUY de izquierdas



Cuando pidan el control estatal, o la cogestión por los trabajadores de los medios de producción hablamos. La izquierda/derecha es economia, el resto el nos , le , el , los refugiados, etc.... no es nada es humo para incautos de los dos "bandos". De hecho cuando interesa lo compran los de derechas perfectamente.


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

La esencia de la guerra relámpago económica es poner la economía en estado de shock en el menor tiempo posible, un golpe de efecto que provoque malestar en el país. Pero esto requiere una masa de manifestantes, gente que esté dispuesta a salir a la calle en el momento adecuado para la ola inicial. Los países occidentales (y no sólo los occidentales) que se sumaron a las sanciones contra Moscú contaban con ello, y esto iba a ocurrir en las dos primeras semanas del conflicto en Ucrania; no se ocultó, tanto los líderes occidentales como Kiev hablaban abiertamente de ello. Sin embargo, los grupos capaces de consolidar las masas de protesta fueron barridos en la Federación Rusa un año antes del conflicto, y algunas de las masas y líderes de opinión de menor rango abandonaron Rusia en la primera semana del conflicto. Las protestas que se organizaron en Moscú durante la primera semana del conflicto fueron tan reducidas en número que incluso el Kremlin parece haberse sorprendido.

Ya hemos escrito que las sanciones impuestas a Rusia no tienen precedentes. No tiene sentido hablar de cómo afecta esto a la economía de Rusia, está claro para cualquiera que entienda algo de economía. Pero es sencillamente imposible mantener este nivel de sanciones porque, tarde o temprano, el bando que las impuso empieza a recibir una reacción violenta (la UE es más propensa a ello). Rusia no es Irán, la RPDC o Venezuela; comparar las sanciones contra Moscú con las sanciones contra esos países es simplemente una tontería. Durante 30 años la economía rusa se ha ido integrando en el mercado europeo y la economía de la UE se ha ido integrando en el mercado ruso, convirtiéndose todos en una parte importante de la economía mundial. Se construyeron infraestructuras, empresas, se establecieron cadenas logísticas y de producción, y no se trata sólo de recursos energéticos, hay miles de puntos de cooperación y comercio, tanto de ida como de vuelta. Y en este momento, todo esto se ha interrumpido.

Es importante entender que no todo el mundo está dispuesto a involucrarse en una guerra económica, especialmente si no son los beneficiarios de la misma: la neutralidad de China, así como la disposición de otros países a comprar portadores de energía rusos sugiere que un bloqueo comercial total de Rusia es poco probable. Las negociaciones de Washington con Venezuela han fracasado, mientras que los saudíes y la OPEP también se han negado a apoyar la vía de las sanciones. Además, Kiev no ha declarado formalmente la guerra a Rusia, el tránsito de gas ruso a Europa a través de Ucrania continúa, Kiev ofrece a Europa rechazar el suministro energético de Rusia, pero no tiene prisa por cerrar el tránsito en sí. Los clientes estadounidenses siguen recibiendo pagos de Rusia en dólares, el director general del Deutsche Bank, Christian Seving, se opone a detener el gasoducto Nord Stream-1 e insta a no precipitarse a la hora de imponer nuevas sanciones contra Rusia, ya que tienen un impacto negativo en quienes las imponen, los países de la UE ya han pagado más de 16.000 millones de dólares por el petróleo, el gas y el carbón rusos suministrados a Europa desde que comenzó el conflicto en Ucrania. Ya hemos escrito sobre las empresas y marcas que han dado un fuerte portazo y se han marchado: la mayoría ha dejado la ventana abierta para volver pronto, otras han cambiado de opinión y ya han regresado, y algunas que no se han dejado llevar por la presión del público y los medios de comunicación se han negado a marcharse del todo y han seguido operando a pleno rendimiento. Por ello, la guerra relámpago económica fue diseñada para tener un efecto negativo a corto plazo para aumentar la tensión social en la sociedad, y se utilizaron prácticamente todos los medios para conseguirlo.

Sí, Occidente todavía tiene sanciones, y no todas las sanciones están en pleno vigor, pero las sanciones que quedan son una "bomba atómica económica", y si se introducen, la economía mundial se sacudirá con una fuerza sin precedentes, y, como hemos señalado muchas veces, La UE estará en la infantería de las sanciones y el epicentro del "terremoto" estará ahí, y todo el cálculo estará en la capitulación económica de Moscú a corto plazo, pero sigue habiendo el mismo elemento crucial para la aplicación de esta estrategia por parte de Occidente: la reacción de la sociedad rusa.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35016


----------



## alfonbass (21 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Cuando pidan el control estatal, o la cogestión por los trabajadores de los medios de producción hablamos. La izquierda/derecha es economia, el resto el nos , le , el , los refugiados, etc.... no es nada es humo para incautos de los dos "bandos". De hecho cuando interesa lo compran los de derechas perfectamente.



Es que la derecha de este país también lo es
A ver, aumento del peso del estado en una sociedad como la nuestra genera eso, es como qué esperar del agua? Pues que moje


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Mar 2022)

El pepinazo cae completamente vertical, viene del cenit, no trae ningún ángulo. No lo entiendo, es como si viniera del espacio, debería de tener un ángulo aunque fuera pequeño. ¿Alguien sabría explicarlo?. No es una bomba de caída, eso creo que está claro.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Cuando pidan el control estatal, o la cogestión por los trabajadores de los medios de producción hablamos. La izquierda/derecha es economia, el resto el nos , le , el , los refugiados, etc.... no es nada es humo para incautos de los dos "bandos". De hecho cuando interesa lo compran los de derechas perfectamente.



No me digas que eres un palillero.


----------



## orcblin (21 Mar 2022)

hungría anda que "chorpresa"...

... y porque pasa por austia.. pero si conquista ucrania, no tiene que pasar por ningún sitio...

y de ahí a serbia ....


----------



## rejon (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## crocodile (21 Mar 2022)

Se reportan algunos heridos en una protesta en la ciudad de Jerson en contra de la ocupación rusa.

Según algunas fuentes, el Ejército Ruso abrió fuego supuestamente contra algunos manifestantes.

Some injuries are reported in a protest in the city of Kherson against the Russian occupation. 

According to some sources, the Russian Army allegedly opened fire on some protesters.

▫@ENTRE_GUERRAS▫


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Me he topado en mi vida con algunos "ucranianos" y entre ellos pude distinguir dos grupos. El más abundante son tal que tu dices, rusos en todo y para todo, teniendo como vecinos y colegas a rusos muy rusos con los que hablaban y compartían desde gustos culinarios hasta aficciones varias, pasando por literatura y películas. Luego había otro minoritario, como los tractorianos catalúrficos en España, tontos redomados que se creían raza aparte y exageraban su jerga para hacerse notar. Esos eran los que a cada minuto te venían a recordar que "no eran rusos", que de hecho eran"muy superiores a los rusos", porque ellos lo valían, con su dialecto elevado a lengua divina. La misma basura nazi de los nacionalistas catalúrficos que padecemos por estos lares.



¿Contestas a tu propio multi?


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

Otros dos Tochka-U volaron hacia Makiivka. Las fuerzas de defensa aérea los derribaron a ambos.
Los restos cayeron sobre la ciudad.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35017


----------



## Impresionante (21 Mar 2022)

Periodista de la ABC australian reconoce lo que hacen los ucronazis.

Escuelas como lugar de operaciones. Qué valientes!

_ABC visita una escuela en #Ukraine que acaba de ser convertida en objetivo militar. “Esta escuela se ha convertido en un enorme almacén militar”, dice el reportero de ABC. El ejército de Ucrania supuestamente ha estado utilizando escuelas, hospitales y edificios públicos._


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (21 Mar 2022)

Israel is arming neo-Nazis in Ukraine


Nazi group Azov is now a unit of the Ukrainian armed forces.




electronicintifada.net




*Israel is arming neo-Nazis in Ukraine*


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

Enorme incendio cerca de Odessa

t.me/boris_rozhin/35015

_Foto en el enlace_


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Mar 2022)

_También se informó de que las fuerzas rusas utilizaron el misil hiperaerobalístico aire-superficie Kh-47M2 para llevar a cabo el ataque a las posiciones del MLRS.

_

No he dicho nada.


----------



## midelburgo (21 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Hablamos del informe del Grupo de los Treinta o G30, del que Draghi es miembro de honor, que lleva por título 'Reviving and Restructuring the Corporate Sector Post-Covid: Designing Public Policy Interventions', es decir, 'Relanzamiento y reestructuración de el sector empresarial Post-Covid' Covid - Planificación de intervenciones de política pública'.
> Un documento que contiene las pautas que deben seguir los políticos de todo el mundo para salir de la crisis desatada por el Covid-19 según, precisamente, el G30, es decir, un grupo formado por banqueros y expertos en finanzas mundiales.
> 
> El economista Valerio Malvezzi nos comentó en directo el contenido de este documento, centrándose en una parte que sobre todo revela las intenciones del nuevo Premier: la que habla de 'destrucción creativa'. Según el Profesor, no hay duda: si esa es la línea que pretende adoptar, Mario Draghi no hará nada por el bien del país. Aquí está su explicación a los micrófonos de Francesco Vergovich y Fabio Duranti.
> ...



Borregos
Pastoreo
Georgia
500 minolles


----------



## crocodile (21 Mar 2022)

Las tropas rusas habrían capturado un polvorín a las afueras de Kiev, los defensores huyeron dejando los equipos intactos.

Se aprecian tanques, blindados, municiones de todo tipo, armamento, radio…

Russian troops would have captured an ammunition depot in the outskirts of kyiv, the defenders fled leaving the equipment intact. 

Tanks, armoured cars, ammunition of all kinds, an igla, weaponry, radio equipment…

▫@ENTRE_GUERRAS▫


----------



## Teuro (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Pues como Merkel con "eso otro". Por no decir Trump con... ¿con "qué"?



Siesque el panorama es dantesco, que tengamos que decir que lo mejorcito de la diplomacia de la UE hoy día sea Macron ...


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

Llega Makeyevka.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35014

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Oso Polar (21 Mar 2022)

La tontuna más grande de los gobiernos españoles, desde la caída de la URSS, es no haber llevado una relación más cercana a Moscú y así balancear su servilismo hacia la angloesfera que nada bueno le ha traído a la península a lo largo de sus historia. Como bien mencionas los rusos son más parecidos a los hispanos desde muchos puntos de vista.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (21 Mar 2022)

kozioł dijo:


> No sé de qué palo vas. A pesar de conocer y ver estas y otras cosas todavía te empeñas en defender la mierda de relato del comunista de tapadillo, Putin.
> Que no engaña a nadie con su disfraz de "tradición y orden moral", sólo a los que se quieren dejar camelar.
> 
> Me imagino que tienes gente que aprecias o quieres en Rusia.
> ...



Eso de ¨no sé de qué palo vas¨ es una vulgaridad callejera que hacía años que no escuchaba, si te soy sincero.

Parece que te molesta que alguien que admira y ama a Polonia, su tradición y su historia de sufrimiento bajo esvásticas, hoces y martillos no comulgue con el odio irracional a Rusia, su tradición y su cultura, máxime después del infierno que están pasando los ucranianos de habla rusa que viven escondidos en sótanos desde 2014.

No sé de dónde sacas que yo defienda ningún tipo de comunismo o socialismo, lo que sí te puedo decir es que me indigna de igual manera ver a personas asesinando a otras tras una bandera con la hoz y el martillo (de ahí los links que he puesto) como tras una bandera con la esvástica.

¿Acaso apoyas las esvásticas, runas y limpieza étnica que perpetró la matanza que todos vimos en directo el 1 de Mayo de 2014 en Odesa, hermana de la limpieza étnica de 100.000 polacos en Volhynia? ¿No ves que son los mismos banderistas que exterminaron a los polacos de Galitzia, mujeres y niños en su mayoría? Porque yo ya te digo que yo no apoyo esa ideología y ese nacionalsocialismo de limpieza étnica, sea para exterminio de polacos o exterminio de rusos. Aunque Putin fuera el mismo demonio yo no apoyaría esos progromos.

No te confundas, yo no apoyo a ningun bando, denuncio la injusticia la perpetre quien la perpetre, y no me alegra que Ucrania se vea hoy como se ve. Al igual que no me alegraría que Rumania, Polonia, Eslovaquia recibieran represalias por parte de Rusia debido a su alineamiento con la organización terrorista del atlántico norte que bombardeó civiles en Belgrado, tan blancos y con los ojos tan azules como los que Rusia está bombardeando. Al igual que no me alegra y me indigna lo que ha estado pasando en Donbas estos últimos 8 años.

Como Católico me posiciono contra la injusticia y el sufrimiento humano sea quien sea que lo perpetre.


----------



## midelburgo (21 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _También se informó de que las fuerzas rusas utilizaron el misil hiperaerobalístico aire-superficie Kh-47M2 para llevar a cabo el ataque a las posiciones del MLRS.
> 
> _
> 
> No he dicho nada.



Lo preocupante es que si los rusos se pueden permitir usar estos cacharros en blancos solo medianamente importantes, quiere decir que tienen muchos disponibles. Aunque en estos momentos el efecto de causar temor y propagandistico es probablemente mas importante que los daños reales.
Como los dirigibles alemanes en 1915.


----------



## rejon (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (21 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _También se informó de que las fuerzas rusas utilizaron el misil hiperaerobalístico aire-superficie Kh-47M2 para llevar a cabo el ataque a las posiciones del MLRS.
> 
> _
> 
> No he dicho nada.











Rusia ataca con armas de alta precisión un centro comercial reconvertido en almacén militar en Ucrania


El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia publicó este 21 de marzo imágenes satelitales del ataque contra el centro comercial Retroville, en Kiev, destruido con armas de alta precisión la noche del pasado dom...




odysee.com


----------



## _LoKy_ (21 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Lo preocupante es que si los rusos se pueden permitir usar estos cacharros en blancos solo medianamente importantes, quiere decir que tienen muchos disponibles. Aunque en estos momentos el efecto de causar temor y propagandistico es probablemente mas importante que los daños reales.
> Como los dirigibles alemanes en 1915.



No veo porqué no. La producción militar ruski sin militarizar su economía es de por sí altísima.


----------



## Teuro (21 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Se referira a 1000M. Ni de coña hay 1B ahora mismo ni sumando los inventarios completos de las fuerzas armadas europeas.



Ya decía yo. Con un Billón era un disparate, con eso te compras media Rusia.


----------



## Roedr (21 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Crimen de guerra fueron los bombardeos a Baghad y Sarajevo, pero ahí la maricona de Borrell no dijo esta boca es mía. Y un crimen de guerra aún mayor es armar y dar esperanzas a un pueblo para alargar la guerra y aumentar su derramamiento de sangre en una guerra perdida.


----------



## rejon (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (21 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Lo preocupante es que si los rusos se pueden permitir usar estos cacharros en blancos solo medianamente importantes, *quiere decir que tienen muchos disponibles.* Aunque en estos momentos el efecto de causar temor y propagandistico es probablemente mas importante que los daños reales.
> Como los dirigibles alemanes en 1915.



Joer .... quiere decir que los están probando en condiciones reales de combate. Son nuevos ....

La mejor prueba sería tirar uno sin cabeza de combate en un descampao a 20 kms de Berlín ..... A ver si el AEGIS lo tiraba ....


----------



## MiguelLacano (21 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Nazionalista hezpañol multinick detected.



Ustec es el arquetipo de ucro/catalúrfico. Los ucropitecos decían lo mismo de los ruskys, que eran "nazionalistas rusos"... Misma escoria en todos los lares.


----------



## Teuro (21 Mar 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Rusia convoca al embajador de EEUU para avisarle de una posible ruptura de relaciones
> 
> 
> El Gobierno de Rusia ha convocado al embajador de Estados Unidos en Moscú, John Sullivan, para trasladarle...
> ...



Descerebrados. Tenemos un clima belicista no visto desde 1914/1939. No es que se esté trabajando para la paz, es que parece ser que se está trabajando para que estalle la III GM.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (21 Mar 2022)

Si lo habéis puesto, pues se vuelve a poner.




La hostia


----------



## Peineto (21 Mar 2022)

Ensalada de alubias a la Swab.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Mar 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> La tontuna más grande de los gobiernos españoles, desde la caída de la URSS, es no haber llevado una relación más cercana a Moscú y así balancear su servilismo hacia la angloesfera que nada bueno le ha traído a la península a lo largo de sus historia. Como bien mencionas los rusos son más parecidos a los hispanos desde muchos puntos de vista.



Lo intentaba el rey emérito, y terminó como terminó…


----------



## John Nash (21 Mar 2022)

Grandes consultoras dan la espalda a Rusia tras la invasión de Ucrania


Accenture cierra su filial en Rusia y prescinde de sus 2.300 empleados, mientras BCG y McKinsey suspenden operaciones en el país.




www.elespanol.com





*Accenture cierra su filial en Rusia y prescinde de sus 2.300 empleados, mientras BCG y McKinsey suspenden operaciones en el país. *









Ukraine


Explore McKinsey Ukraine’s Kyiv office, where we build leaders--in our clients, our firm, and beyond--who deliver lasting impact in business and at large.




www.mckinsey.com





McKinsey la consultora yanqui neoliberal lleva más de 15 años en Ucrania.


----------



## Impresionante (21 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _También se informó de que las fuerzas rusas utilizaron el misil hiperaerobalístico aire-superficie Kh-47M2 para llevar a cabo el ataque a las posiciones del MLRS.
> 
> _
> 
> No he dicho nada.


----------



## NPI (21 Mar 2022)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> Propaganda rusa a gogó. Rusia puede aplastar a Ucrania, pero no sin sufrir bajas y ya no se puede hablar de un puñetazo en la mesa y guerra relámpago. Una victoria amarga para Putin.



@en tu casa o en mi cueva cuenta renacida (muy vieja) para la ocasión.


----------



## rejon (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## delhierro (21 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Descerebrados. Tenemos un clima belicista no visto desde 1914/1939. No es que se esté trabajando para la paz, es que parece ser que se está trabajando para que estalle la III GM.



Europa debería haberse desligado de los EEUU. Estamos bloqueando a unos tios que quieren vendernos energia , y que nos dejan pagarla con una moneda que creamos con nuestros deseos. Hay que ser subnormal.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Ustec es el arquetipo de ucro/catalúrfico. Los ucropitecos decían lo mismo de los ruskys, que eran "nazionalistas rusos"... Misma escoria en todos los lares.



Reportado por incitación al odio y multinick.


----------



## MiguelLacano (21 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Elecciones en un contexto y con unos "controles" democráticos de primera, oija...


----------



## MiguelLacano (21 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Reportado por incitación al odio y multinick.



Yo no le reporto a ustec, los cretinos me encantan, sois la salsa de la vida.


----------



## amcxxl (21 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



espero que les lleven al paredon lo antes posible


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Yo no le reporto a ustec, los cretinos me encantan, sois la salsa de la vida.


----------



## Teuro (21 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los políticos occidentales de antaño al menos eran conscientes de los riesgos y tenían seriedad. Hasta Reagan lo era, a pesar de su retórica; durante los días que siguieron después de visionar El Día Después, escribió esto en su diario:
> 
> _Día de Colón. Por la mañana, en Camp D. Pongo la cinta de la película que va a emitir ABC el 20 de noviembre. Se llama El día después. Va de cómo la guerra nuclear con Rusia arrasa Lawrence, Kansas. Tiene un fuerte presupuesto de siete millones. Es muy efectiva y me ha dejado totalmente deprimido. Todavía no han vendido los veinticinco anuncios que tenían programados y puedo ver por qué. Si servirá de ayuda al movimiento antinuclear o no, no lo sé. Mi propia reacción fue que tenemos que hacer todo lo que podamos para tener un elemento disuasivo y que nunca haya una guerra nuclear.
> 
> ...



Pero es que es peor todavía, en los 80 la población era consciente del riesgo y vivía con el miedo en el cuerpo. Hoy día te aseguro que más del 90% de la poblacín en España y supongo que en el resto de Europa/EEUU ignora lo que significa una guerra nuclear, sus consecuencias, que morirían más de 100 millones de personas por los impactos en unas horas y se multiplicarían las víctimas por heridos y consecuencas de la radiación. Es más, estoy seguro de que más de la mitad e la poblacíon no sabría por qué se ha producido la guerra o que haya riesgo de que ocurra. El mundo de la piruleta o una idiocracia.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (21 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Lo normal, follarte a la viuda del amigo. De toda la vida de Dios.
> 
> Por cierto, buena shorteen




En las culturas del Este ... tipo Nepal , Tibetano , Alki tai . es una costumbre el casarte con la mujer de tu "Hermano" si este muere ... viene a ser como hacerte cargo de su familia. Algo así como una especie de Levirato.

Aunque a este le a molao la rusa ..


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## latostat (21 Mar 2022)

Lo de los misiles supersonicos, ¿altera el equilibrio nuclear? ¿Pueden China y Rusia lanzar estos misiles nucleares a territorio americano sin que haya capacidad de detección y de respuesta?


----------



## delhierro (21 Mar 2022)

No apto para sensibles.


----------



## Oso Polar (21 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> El pepinazo cae completamente vertical, viene del cenit, no trae ningún ángulo. No lo entiendo, es como si viniera del espacio, debería de tener un ángulo aunque fuera pequeño. ¿Alguien sabría explicarlo?. No es una bomba de caída, eso creo que está claro.



Al parecer un Iskander-E de vuelo suborbital, me parece un mensaje a todas luces, te imagines que tuviera una cabeza nuclear de 0.5 kt y esta explote sobre 500 metros del blanco.

EDITO: Ya señalaron que fue un misil hipersónico Kinzal, por eso la trayectoria final en vertical.


----------



## Roedr (21 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Pero es que es peor todavía, en los 80 la población era consciente del riesgo y vivía con el miedo en el cuerpo. Hoy día te aseguro que más del 90% de la poblacín en España y supongo que en el resto de Europa/EEUU ignora lo que significa una guerra nuclear, sus consecuencias, que morirían más de 100 millones de personas por los impactos en unas horas y se multiplicarían las víctimas por heridos y consecuencas de la radiación. Es más, estoy seguro de que más de la mitad e la poblacíon no sabría por qué se ha producido la guerra o que haya riesgo de que ocurra. El mundo de la piruleta o una idiocracia.



yo creo que sólo lo entenderán si se les explica muy claramente que después de una guerra nuclear no hay internet ni móviles que funcionen


----------



## Kron II (21 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> El pepinazo cae completamente vertical, viene del cenit, no trae ningún ángulo. No lo entiendo, es como si viniera del espacio, debería de tener un ángulo aunque fuera pequeño. ¿Alguien sabría explicarlo?. No es una bomba de caída, eso creo que está claro.



La fase terminal de los misiles de crucero de ataque a tierra es vertical. Puedes buscar videos del impacto de día de los tests que hace periódicamente Rusia con los SS-26, por ejemplo. Su fase terminal es hipersonica, por cierto. Por eso se especuló mucho si el diseñó del Kinzhal estaba basado en el SS-26. El diseño del vehículo Avanguard y el Zircón es totalmente distinto, hasta donde se sabe.

Si te interesa el tema puedes buscar de las pruebas de los misiles antibuque con blancos reales (buques retirados del servicio). Verás como su fase terminal es casi horizontal, en contraste.


----------



## delhierro (21 Mar 2022)

latostat dijo:


> Lo de los misiles supersonicos, ¿altera el equilibrio nuclear? ¿Pueden China y Rusia lanzar estos misiles nucleares a territorio americano sin que haya capacidad de detección y de respuesta?



NO. Precisamente lo que alteran son las guerras convencional limitadas. Han anulado las flotas de los EEUU miles de veces más caras. Tambien los complejos sistemas antimisiles. Y dan ventaja en una guerra nuclear tactica, si es que son posibles.

Si la cosa escala, son los cientos de misiles con cabezas nucleares grandes los que marcan la diferencia. Por eso los EEUU vacilan aun a los chinos pero cuando salio Putin diciendo por mis huevos que empatamos , recogieron las cosas y se largaron.


----------



## Casino (21 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Unidades de la Milicia Popular de la RPD y pérdidas ucras en el pueblo liberado de Stepnoye.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 993350
> Ver archivo adjunto 993351
> ...





Esto es maravilloso. Que los follaputines estén publicando estas cosas solo habla de lo mal que les está yendo a los orcos la operación Zurullo.


¿Nos haría Vd. el favor de poner en uno de esos mapitas de colores la ubicación precisa de esa localidad "liberada"?.
Nos puede servir cualquier mapita de colores de febrero, ni siquiera hace falta que utilice alguno de antes de ayer.
Es por los loles, sabe Vd.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Teuro (21 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Orcorrusia, un pueblo de ladrones



¿Se han llevado el papel pa'l culo? Joder, será costumbre mundial y no solo española, supongo.


----------



## Teuro (21 Mar 2022)

latostat dijo:


> Que la gente que esté todo el día de fiesta y en la playa disfrutando de la vida no se entere de nada tiene un pase, pero que vosotros que estáis aquí todo el día no os enteréis de que esta ruptura es el fin de la globalización y del mundo que hemos conocido los últimos 30 años tiene delito...



Todo depende de China, supongo que "trabajarán" para que el mundo sea igual que antes de la invasión de Ucrania, y EEUU en sentido contrario.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (21 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Pero es que es peor todavía, en los 80 la población era consciente del riesgo y vivía con el miedo en el cuerpo. Hoy día te aseguro que más del 90% de la poblacín en España y supongo que en el resto de Europa/EEUU ignora lo que significa una guerra nuclear, sus consecuencias, que morirían más de 100 millones de personas por los impactos en unas horas y se multiplicarían las víctimas por heridos y consecuencas de la radiación. Es más, estoy seguro de que más de la mitad e la poblacíon no sabría por qué se ha producido la guerra o que haya riesgo de que ocurra. El mundo de la piruleta o una idiocracia.



Pero a si ... cuando empezó la movida la peña se lo tomo JIJI JAJAJ JEJEJE pero cuando han visto las consecuencias , (poquitos y todos pasada la treintena,Madres ,Padres de familia , Autónomos , pequeños empresarios empiezan a ponerse nerviosos ), Los jovenes a su puta Bola , fantaseando en el callofduty ese y riéndose de que les llamen a filas y demás.

En realidad esos jóvenes me dan pena si escalara la cosa y los llamaran a filas . realmente no tendrían ni puta idea de donde ni porque están allí o aquí... no son todos evidentemente pero me hacen mucha gracia. LA INGENUIDAD


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> @en tu casa o en mi cueva cuenta renacida (muy vieja) para la ocasión.



Ya lo he mandado al "Ignorar" está mañana. Y a otro más del que no recuerdo el nombre.
Todos los días cae alguno.


----------



## Teuro (21 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


>



No es nacismo, sino nacionalismo. Bueno, el nacismo eran varias cosas, pero sobre todo nacionalismo extremo.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (21 Mar 2022)

os traigo algo interesantísimo, pero ojo, aún no ha acabado de escribir el hilo





En un rato vuelvo a postear ya entero y traducidito


----------



## Honkler (21 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Pero es que es peor todavía, en los 80 la población era consciente del riesgo y vivía con el miedo en el cuerpo. Hoy día te aseguro que más del 90% de la poblacín en España y supongo que en el resto de Europa/EEUU ignora lo que significa una guerra nuclear, sus consecuencias, que morirían más de 100 millones de personas por los impactos en unas horas y se multiplicarían las víctimas por heridos y consecuencas de la radiación. Es más, estoy seguro de que más de la mitad e la poblacíon no sabría por qué se ha producido la guerra o que haya riesgo de que ocurra. El mundo de la piruleta o una idiocracia.



Me imagino a los chavales (y no tan chavales) mirando desconcertados a la pantalla del móvil y ver, horrorizados, que no tienen cobertura y no pueden hacer tik tok o las mierdas que hacen ahora.


----------



## Teuro (21 Mar 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> pero vamos a ver...
> el cierre de fábricas ya no empieza a ser anecdótico. si seguimos así en 1 mes esto no se sostiene..
> 
> se habla que el fin de la globalización y que las fábricas vuelvan a europa...
> ...



Paralización en Europa, paralización de suministros, reacción en cadena a otros lugares: Inflación, falta de suministros, falta de alimentos y desempleo a nivel mundial.

Se va a haber un follón ...


----------



## giovachapin (21 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> NO. Precisamente lo que alteran son las guerras convencional limitadas. Han anulado las flotas de los EEUU miles de veces más caras. Tambien los complejos sistemas antimisiles. Y dan ventaja en una guerra nuclear tactica, si es que son posibles.
> 
> Si la cosa escala, son los cientos de misiles con cabezas nucleares grandes los que marcan la diferencia. Por eso los EEUU vacilan aun a los chinos pero cuando salio Putin diciendo por mis huevos que empatamos , recogieron las cosas y se largaron.



Pero yo no me creo que los chinos tengan solo 300 cabezas nucleares, deben de tener bien guardado y ultrasecreto cientos de misiles con potencial nuclear.


----------



## Impresionante (21 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


>


----------



## Teuro (21 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Los refugiados gitanos se mudaron a Lviv ‍
> 
> Se mudaron de Kiev, donde robaron y robaron con éxito a personas durante años. Intentaron repetir sus "trucos sucios" en Lviv, por lo que fueron aceptados con todos los honores.
> 
> ...



Costumbres "indigenistas" tontas impropias de un país europeo.


----------



## pemebe (21 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> O sea .... que no es un presupuesto para el ministerio de la Montero. Es un plan para 4 años, repartido en varios ministerios (el de la montero, el de seguridad social, el de trabajo ....) para cerrar la brecha salarial, aumentar las bajas por maternidad y paternidad, fomentar la natalidad, ayudar a las tias ahostiadas, etc....etc...
> 
> Pues me parece muy bien.
> 
> Pero que sepas que no son 20.000 p'al ministerio de la cajera del coño. Son 20.000 en 4 años para varios ministerios.



Claro que no. Tu habias pedido el desglose y yo te lo he dado. 
Y está incluido parte del presupuesto de la Montero en esos 20.000 millones (en 2022 faltan 100 milloncejos de nada que no se sabe en que los van a gastar).

1.- No hay brecha salarial. ES ILEGAL en España que una persona (hombre o mujer) cobre menos por el mismo trabajo.
2.- No van a aumentar las bajas por maternidad y paternidad (se van a mantener en las 16 semanas).
3.- ¿donde ves tu el fomento de la natalidad?

Fijate que incluso en la pobreza (el 80% de las personas que viven en la calle son hombres) van a reducir el de las mujeres.

Me gustaria saber cuanto del dinero que va a ayudar a las mujeres (por violencia de género), más de 1.000 millones, cuanto llega a esas mujeres.

Todo el panfleto es discriminación por sexo en favor de las mujeres (incluso han excluido a los gays).


----------



## kelden (21 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No es nacismo, sino nacionalismo. Bueno, el nacismo eran varias cosas, pero sobre todo nacionalismo extremo.



Te equivocas. El nazismo era sobre todo supremacismo: por un lao los elegidos y por otros los subhumanos.


----------



## raptors (21 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Genial análisis



Ja ja después de horas de analizarlo por horas minuciosamente... no sabe si esta en directo....!!


----------



## John Nash (21 Mar 2022)

Serguéi Lavrov: "Europa ha abandonado el intento de preservar su independencia"- Videos de RT


El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Serguéi Lavrov, concede una entrevista en exclusiva a RT. El canciller valora el actual panorama internacional en torno a la situación en Ucrania. Las sanciones impuestas contra Moscú, la intención de EE.UU. de crear una "aldea global" pero que sea...




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## _LoKy_ (21 Mar 2022)

Rusia se niega a negociar un tratado de paz con Japón.

Esto fue informado en el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de la Federación Rusa.

Además, Moscú en respuesta a las sanciones:

frena los viajes sin visado de los japoneses a las Kuriles del sur.

se retira del diálogo con Japón sobre el establecimiento de actividades económicas conjuntas en las Kuriles del sur.

detiene la extensión del estatus de Japón como socio de la Organización de Cooperación Económica del Mar Negro.

@anna_noticias


----------



## Teuro (21 Mar 2022)

latostat dijo:


> ¿En qué año nació usted? ¿Estaba Berlín y Alemania dividida en dos? ¿Existía un telón de acero que dividía el mundo? ¿Existía la globalización? ¿Se sostenía el mundo entonces y sus padres pudieron darle alimento, vivienda, sanida y educación? Pues se sostendrá y no solo 1 mes, años.



El problema no es si se sostiene o no, que se sostenía. El problema es que ese "sistema" no está implementado ahora y no lo va a estar pasado mañana, ni en dos semanas, ni en 2 meses, sino que a partir de un par de años. Y la gente tiene la fea costumbre de comer 3 veces al día.


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

giovachapin dijo:


> Pero yo no me creo que los chinos tengan solo 300 cabezas nucleares, deben de tener bien guardado y ultrasecreto cientos de misiles con potencial nuclear.



Es un poco raro pero puede que vayan por fases. Ahora mismo lo asombroso de China es el tamaño de la marina y su crecimiento hasta 2030 es una brutalidad. Van muy atrasados en capacidades de bombardeo estratégico y en cazas 5G, esta década será la que les ponga a nivel. Y estarán construyendo poco a poco un stock de misiles. Pwro de momento lo que se sabe es que tienen relativamente pocas.


----------



## pepetemete (21 Mar 2022)

Nueva retórica de los manginas pro-OTAN... "ej que de esos hipersónicos tienen pocos..y se les van a acabar pronto". y a tomar por el culo
Es todo bullshit y sobre todo tópicos de m...
Aquí en Suiza hasta los portugueses se comportan como suizos, pero si rascas un poco huele a bacalhao que apesta...lo mismo para otras nacionalidades... pero tienes que dar la impresión de que eres un tipo ejemplarmente educado y super cool... al final es un país precioso pero una puta mierda a nivel social, como casi cualquier agujero europedo.

Luego, tienes ya estercoleros en el resto del mundo... que me dices que dentro de lo malo no está mal? bueno, te lo compro.


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

Los refugiados romaníes que llegan de Kiev son objeto de burla en Lviv. Todo según los preceptos de sus antepasados de la división SS Galicia.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35023

_Imagenes de mujeres atadas a postes y con la cara pintada de verde en el enlace_


----------



## kelden (21 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Claro que no. Tu habias pedido el desglose y yo te lo he dado.
> Y está incluido parte del presupuesto de la Montero en esos 20.000 millones (en 2022 faltan 100 milloncejos de nada que no se sabe en que los van a gastar).
> 
> 1.- No hay brecha salarial. ES ILEGAL en España que una persona (hombre o mujer) cobre menos por el mismo trabajo.
> ...



De entrada, 20.000 de presupuesto para el ministerio de la cajera, mentira. Como de costumbre. No decís una puta verdad ni aunque os metan un hierro al rojo por el culo.  

El Gobierno destinará 20.000 millones de euros a políticas de igualdad hasta 2025

*La principal partida, del 91% de los fondos, se dirige a bonificaciones a la contratación, prestaciones por maternidad y complemento de rentas*

O sea, a subvencionar empresarios (bonificaciones a la contratación), fomentar la natalidad (prestaciones por la maternidad) y subvencionar empresarios (complementos de rentas o complementos de sueldos de mierda).

Todo p'al coño morado (el ministerio de la cajera) .... Mecagüendios .... a ver cuando llega Putin y nos desnazifica, que buena falta hace ....   Putos voxeros de mierda ... Os dais cuento del tipo de gentuza tóxica que sois, no?


----------



## Tierra Azul (21 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Hablamos del informe del Grupo de los Treinta o G30, del que Draghi es miembro de honor, que lleva por título 'Reviving and Restructuring the Corporate Sector Post-Covid: Designing Public Policy Interventions', es decir, 'Relanzamiento y reestructuración de el sector empresarial Post-Covid' Covid - Planificación de intervenciones de política pública'.
> Un documento que contiene las pautas que deben seguir los políticos de todo el mundo para salir de la crisis desatada por el Covid-19 según, precisamente, el G30, es decir, un grupo formado por banqueros y expertos en finanzas mundiales.
> 
> El economista Valerio Malvezzi nos comentó en directo el contenido de este documento, centrándose en una parte que sobre todo revela las intenciones del nuevo Premier: la que habla de 'destrucción creativa'. Según el Profesor, no hay duda: si esa es la línea que pretende adoptar, Mario Draghi no hará nada por el bien del país. Aquí está su explicación a los micrófonos de Francesco Vergovich y Fabio Duranti.
> ...



Draghi es un hijo de puta lo del gran reset es mas bien destruccion economica y vasallaje salvaje y trocear los paises en otros mas pequenos, se lleve por delante a quien lleve por delante. Les da igual, nosotros no le eligimos.
Cago sui tuoi defunti, figlio di puttana!


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Mar 2022)

_VIDEO⚡ Los tanques de la DNR frenan a los combatientes de Azov en Mariupol ⚡

Proyecto @wargonzoo
Las tripulaciones de los tanques de la República Popular de Donetsk en Mariupol están trabajando en los puntos de disparo de los combatientes de Azov y otras bandas neonazis._



¿Qué hace ese tío asomado a la ventana mientras dos carros pegan taponazos en la esquina?, estos rusos....


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (21 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Me imagino a los chavales (y no tan chavales) mirando desconcertados a la pantalla del móvil y ver, horrorizados, que no tienen cobertura y no pueden hacer tik tok o las mierdas que hacen ahora.



Que va ... imaginatelos horrorizados por un golpe de realidad , sacados de sus casamamis y puestos enfrente del peor sargento de instrucción que tiene como objetivo hacerlos que duren unos días al menos en el campo de batalla . 

O cagados de miedo en un sótano cualquiera mientras escuchan la peor traca valenciana que hace reventar los cristales de la casa .

....


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (21 Mar 2022)

Ahí vamos: 


_La narrativa suena simple: las sanciones harán colapsar al rublo, aislarán la economía rusa, crearán una inflación masiva y, con suerte, Rusia cederá.
Pero el gráfico de EUR vs RUB discrepa obstinadamente... ¿Qué está pasando aquí? ¿Las sanciones no funcionan? ¿Por qué?
Hilo importante (I pensar)





Pero primero, quería verificar si los precios de las pantallas son genuinos, así que llamé a un distribuidor e intenté vender un poco de RUB. ¡Al principio, sentí que estaba tratando de venderle pornografía infantil! Pero finalmente, después de una pequeña conversación extraña, estaban listos para negociar, no muy lejos del precio de pantalla.

Entonces, parece que RUB recuperó una gran parte de la caída. ¿Cómo es posible si todas las reservas de divisas de Rusia están congeladas? Vamos a cavar.

Cierto, no todas las reservas están congeladas, pero no parece que Rusia esté vendiendo su oro y casi todas las transacciones (incluyendo FX) con el Banco Central de Rusia (CBR) han sido prohibidas.

Entonces, de nuevo, ¿por qué el RUB no falla?

Dos cosas que vale la pena señalar:
1. Perdón por la simplificación, pero te preocupas por FX solo por el comercio internacional. Si descubrimos que la gente de Marte tiene una moneda, no creo que nos importe la paridad con el USD, con todo ese comercio con ellos.

Y por supuesto,
2. El comercio realmente no se ha detenido con Rusia. Todavía les vendemos cosas (o lo hace China) y ellos todavía nos venden materias primas y energía.
Hemos embargado los bolsos de Vuitton y otras cosas, pero no estoy seguro de que sea realmente significativo.

Si observa el balance de divisas de Rusia, la imagen es bastante clara: incluso si las acciones están congeladas, el flujo sigue siendo bastante positivo para Rusia, por lo que todavía tienen todas las divisas fuertes que necesitan para comprar lo que quieren.






Pero la historia no acaba aquí, ni mucho menos.

Porque, como señaló @PaulJDavies este fin de semana, queda un misterio: ¿no hemos bloqueado las reservas de FX USD de Rusia precisamente para que no puedan seguir usándolas?

Bueno, aquí es donde se pone muy complicado e interesante.

Para manejar la crisis de FX, Poutine aprobó un decreto bastante inteligente que dice que todos los exportadores en Rusia deben vender dentro de tres días sus divisas fuertes a cambio de rublos:










Urgent Measures to Support Ruble and Russian Economy - Sanctions & Export Controls Update


In the past few days the following key restrictive measures were introduced to support the ruble exchange rate and the Russian economy: Russian foreign trade participants (e.g. exporters of goods and services) must sell 80% of their foreign currency revenues resulting from any kind of foreign...



sanctionsnews.bakermckenzie.com





En teoría, esto respaldaría el RUB y permitiría a los importadores comprar divisas a un precio razonable con su RUB.

Inicialmente, pensé que esto estaba sucediendo en el mercado, pero esto no funciona porque los volúmenes son demasiado grandes.

Entonces, ¿a quiénes venden los exportadores sus divisas?

Mi segunda conjetura fue un banco no sancionado (por ejemplo, Gazprombank) que luego lo vendería a un importador. Pero esto es complicado porque el importador y el exportador no usarán las mismas cantidades al mismo tiempo (el decreto solo deja 3 días para vender)
De ninguna manera un banco puede asumir ese enorme riesgo cambiario.

Entonces nos deja con solo 1 opción (que por cierto es la lógica): los exportadores venden al CBR y el CBR lo inyecta en el sistema, a través de un banco no sancionado, cuando lo requiere un importador. De esta manera no hay presión de venta sobre el RUB, no hay necesidad de existencias congeladas.


_


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (21 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Mariúpol es clave. Tan pronto lo controle los rusos empezarán a pensar en acabar la guerra.
> 
> Es la salida al mar del Donbás, fundamental para su independencia



Si crees que Ucrania se va a rendir cuando quiera Rusia..., van a alargar la guerra add eternum, Ucrania puede movilizar el grueso de su población para la guerra, mientras Europa y USA les suministran de todo (economia civil), Rusia no tiene medios para eso (es un pais con menos del PIB de Italia).
El tiempo corre en contra de Rusia


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Rusia se niega a negociar un tratado de paz con Japón.
> 
> Esto fue informado en el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de la Federación Rusa.
> 
> ...



Teniendo cromos que cambiar yo esto no lo entiendo. Podrían tentar a Japón con las Kuriles, medio Sajalin (como tuvieron tras el tratado a mediados del XIX), y concesiones petroleras en el extremo Oriente y Kamchatka, más acuerdos pesqueros. Pidiéndoles a cambio un tratado de no agresión a perpetuidad. Teniendo terreno de sobra yo lo usaría para cambalaches varios. Más adelante, si por fin Europa se separa de USA en materia militar, les cedería también Kaliningrado para engrasar relaciones.


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

Cada vez hay más informes sobre el secuestro, la detención o el arresto de cualquier persona en Kharkiv que pueda pasar por traidor y renegado. La razón más común ahora es cómo se comportó una persona en 2014. Si de alguna manera estuvo involucrado en los discursos o al menos se pronunció en contra del golpe, eso es, el cliente del SBU. Incluso los abogados que defendieron a los acusados en los casos anti-Maidan y similares están siendo atacados: ayer, por ejemplo, secuestraron al abogado Tikhonenkov en su piso. En cuanto acaben con la gente más o menos famosa, se enfrentarán a los ciudadanos de a pie de Kharkiv que no son lo suficientemente patriotas. Y no importa cuándo mostraron este defecto, ahora o hace ocho años. Dado el ritmo de la operación militar, cuando las fuerzas rusas controlen Kharkiv, no sólo obtendrán una ciudad arruinada, sino también devastada. Para el SBU y los nacionalistas, la guerra es el momento perfecto para que Kharkiv se convierta por fin en una ciudad ucraniana tal y como ellos la entienden, ucraniana o desolada.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35021


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (21 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Ahí vamos:
> 
> 
> _La narrativa suena simple: las sanciones harán colapsar al rublo, aislarán la economía rusa, crearán una inflación masiva y, con suerte, Rusia cederá.
> ...



La bolsa rusa esta cerrada, cuando abran veras que risas


----------



## mazuste (21 Mar 2022)

latostat dijo:


> Lo de los misiles supersonicos, ¿altera el equilibrio nuclear? ¿Pueden China y Rusia lanzar estos misiles nucleares a territorio americano sin que haya capacidad de detección y de respuesta?



Relativamente. Porque no evitaría el intercambio nuclear, pero todos los hipersónicos no serían interceptables.
La ventaja primordial de los hipersónicos es que podrían decapitar todos los centros de mando enemigos y
los buques insignia en la primera oleada con una seguridad de +90%.
China todavía no tiene.


----------



## Teuro (21 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Estos ruskis son unos jachondos,
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 993347



A ver, yo veo una explosión en el centro más dos mas recientes en los lados. Nada raro. ¿Acaso ve usted alguna otra cosa?


----------



## Heres (21 Mar 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> Que va ... imaginatelos horrorizados por un golpe de realidad , sacados de sus casamamis y puestos enfrente del peor sargento de instrucción que tiene como objetivo hacerlos que duren unos días al menos en el campo de batalla .
> 
> O cagados de miedo en un sótano cualquiera mientras escuchan la peor traca valenciana que hace reventar los cristales de la casa .
> 
> ....



No cómo tu, que seguro que tienes 20 años de experiencia de combate en oriente medio y el ruido de las balas y explosiones te suda la polla de tanto ser el dios de ma guerra no?


----------



## Howitzer (21 Mar 2022)

Una pregunta:

¿Alguien sabe o tiene estimaciones de cuántos soldados ucranianos hay en Mariupol y cuantos rusos están atacando?

Sería interesante conocer la correlación de fuerzas aproximadas.


----------



## Aksturiax (21 Mar 2022)

El líquido verde con el que pintan a opositores, "zelyonka"









¿Qué es el "zelyonka", el líquido verde con el que están atacando a opositores en Rusia? - BBC News Mundo


El 'zelyonka' se usa con mucha frecuencia en Rusia, pero últimamente se ha convertido en una especie de “arma” empleada contra personas que han mostrado su oposición al gobierno del presidente Vladimir Putin.




www.bbc.com


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Cada vez hay más informes sobre el secuestro, la detención o el arresto de cualquier persona en Kharkiv que pueda pasar por traidor y renegado. La razón más común ahora es cómo se comportó una persona en 2014. Si de alguna manera estuvo involucrado en los discursos o al menos se pronunció en contra del golpe, eso es, el cliente del SBU. Incluso los abogados que defendieron a los acusados en los casos anti-Maidan y similares están siendo atacados: ayer, por ejemplo, secuestraron al abogado Tikhonenkov en su piso. En cuanto acaben con la gente más o menos famosa, se enfrentarán a los ciudadanos de a pie de Kharkiv que no son lo suficientemente patriotas. Y no importa cuándo mostraron este defecto, ahora o hace ocho años. Dado el ritmo de la operación militar, cuando las fuerzas rusas controlen Kharkiv, no sólo obtendrán una ciudad arruinada, sino también devastada. Para el SBU y los nacionalistas, la guerra es el momento perfecto para que Kharkiv se convierta por fin en una ciudad ucraniana tal y como ellos la entienden, ucraniana o desolada.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/35021



Los eslavos son unos salvajes, si bien lo pensamos son la causa de todos los males de Europa deberíamos tender un nuevo telón de acero bien gordo y dejar que se maten, son afroasiáticos en su brutalidad.


----------



## Peineto (21 Mar 2022)

Seguimos con el cachondeito epidémico, esta vez en granjas de pollos de OHIO, USA, con el virus de la gripe del pollo matando volátiles a saco y dejando a lal población sólo con INSECTOS a la brasa Pero lean la noticia, y todo esto mienntras el oso ruso devora a Ucrania y tal y tal. La agenda 2030 prosigue. No olviden aplaudir a las 8, vacunarse cada día y ponerse bozal hasta en casa.


*The Death Toll Rises To Over 12 Million Chickens And Turkeys In The 2nd Month Of America’s Horrific Bird Flu Pandemic*

March 20, 2022 


La cifra de muertos asciende a más de 12 millones de pollos y pavos en el segundo mes de la horrible pandemia de gripe aviar en Estados Unidos
20 de marzo de 2022

The Death Toll Rises To Over 12 Million Chickens And Turkeys In The 2nd Month Of America’s Horrific Bird Flu Pandemic


----------



## Dylan Leary (21 Mar 2022)

Russian aircrafts chaotically drop bombs on the Mariupol infrastructure. Factories and industrial enterprises that provided employment and were the metallurgy centers of international trade are beeing destroyed now by the enemy.

Occupiers are trying to destroy Ukraine's economy in that way


----------



## Oso Polar (21 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Teniendo cromos que cambiar yo esto no lo entiendo. Podrían tentar a Japón con las Kuriles, medio Sajalin (como tuvieron tras el tratado a mediados del XIX), y concesiones petroleras en el extremo Oriente y Kamchatka, más acuerdos pesqueros. Pidiéndoles a cambio un tratado de no agresión a perpetuidad. Teniendo terreno de sobra yo lo usaría para cambalaches varios. Más adelante, si por fin Europa se separa de USA en materia militar, les cedería también Kaliningrado para engrasar relaciones.



Rusia, que tenga memoria, solo se ha vendido territorios una sola vez Alaska a los EEUU y creo que se arrepienten, por lo tanto y conociendo su política exterior con Japón, nunca aceptara ceder sus posesiones territoriales en el extremo oriente ya que en ellas está el futuro y fortaleceria en demasía a Japón otro caniche a los pies de Washington.


----------



## _LoKy_ (21 Mar 2022)

La mujer embarazada ucraniana que aparentemente resultó herida y luego muerta en los ataques aéreos rusos en un hospital todavía está viva y es parte de un nuevo skecht de propaganda.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Mar 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación de Rusia tomaron el control del puesto de mando enterrado protegido de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Nikolaevka.
"En la aldea de Nikolaevka, en los suburbios de Kiev, los militares rusos tomaron el control del puesto de mando enterrado protegido de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. 61 militares ucranianos del centro de control se rindieron voluntariamente, de los cuales más de la mitad eran oficiales de alto rango de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania", dijo el representante del departamento.








ВС РФ взяли под контроль защищенный заглубленный командный пункт ВСУ в Николаевке


21 марта – ИА SM-News. Больше половины украинских пленных оказались офицерами, сообщил Игорь Конашенков




sm.news


----------



## kelden (21 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Russian aircrafts chaotically drop bombs on the Mariupol infrastructure. Factories and industrial enterprises that provided employment and were the metallurgy centers of international trade are beeing destroyed now by the enemy.
> 
> Occupiers are trying to destroy Ukraine's economy in that way



1.- Los del Azov están atrincherados en la factoría.
2.- Alguna empresa rusochina la reconstruirá y dará mogollón de trabajo a los paisanos de la zona

De todas formas lo tienen bien fácil:

1.- Salen a pelear a campo abierto.
2.- Duelo a muerte entre el mejor guerrero checheno y el mejor guerrero de los nazis para decidir la batalla. Sin armas y desnudos, solo con los gayumbos ....  

Pero no .... son putos nazis, subhumanos que se esconden detrás de los civiles.

Cuando una ciudad es sitiada, y esto no habría que explicarlo, es porque un ejército se ha ESCONDIDO dentro.

Recuerdo que en las guerras del golfo, por lo mismo, se acusaba a Saddam de utilizar a los ciudadanos como escudos humanos.


----------



## Teuro (21 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Los políticos ucranianos hacen lo que harían los políticos catalanes si lograran su independencia. Junqueras sería su Zelensky, pero sin una Rusia que lo invadiera.



No compare, no me imagino a Junqueras tocando un piano con la polla y en caso de ponerse unas plataformas con taconazo creo que hace años que nos lo hubieramos quitado de encima tras abrirse la cabeza en el primer traspie.

PD: Por favor, no me haga imaginarme a Junqueras vestido al estilo "Kazaky".


----------



## _LoKy_ (21 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Russian aircrafts chaotically drop bombs on the Mariupol infrastructure. Factories and industrial enterprises that provided employment and were the metallurgy centers of international trade are beeing destroyed now by the enemy.
> 
> Occupiers are trying to destroy Ukraine's economy in that way



Más parece que lo hayan dinamitado desde dentro...


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Rusia, que tenga memoria, solo se ha vendido territorios una sola vez Alaska a los EEUU y creo que se arrepienten, por lo tanto y conociendo su política exterior con Japón, nunca aceptara ceder sus posesiones territoriales en el extremo oriente ya que en ellas está el futuro y fortaleceria en demasía a Japón otro caniche a los pies de Washington.



La idea es ofrecer a Japón energía , pesca y territorios a cambio de que se aparte de Washington. Y lo mismo con Kaliningrado y Alemania. Jugar con aquello que te sobra y sabes que otros quieren.


----------



## John Nash (21 Mar 2022)

*Natalie Jaresko fue la responsable enviada por USA para occidentalizar Ucrania. *Siendo puramente yanqui obtuvo la nacionalidad ucrania para ocuparse del ministerio de economía y finanzas del país en 2014. 

No es casual que haya salido de la famosa y neoliberal Universidad de Chicago, la universidad de Milton Friedman quien diseño la politica economica de Pinochet.
Es la principal responsable del antirusismo del país y de su conversión en colonia usana y del FMI:









Natalie Jaresko — Wikipédia







fr.wikipedia.org


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## morpheus2010 (21 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> La mujer embarazada ucraniana que aparentemente resultó herida y luego muerta en los ataques aéreos rusos en un hospital todavía está viva y es parte de un nuevo skecht de propaganda.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 993443
> Ver archivo adjunto 993444



Es que es falso que estuviera muerta, la muerta fué otra retirada en camilla, muerta ella y el bebé, aunque eso a muchos de vosotros os dé igual u os la ponga dura ante el poder destructor de vuestro ídolo.
Se demostró que estaba embarazada, se supo que dió a luz al día siguiente del ataque y ahora estará buscando comida.
Espero que nunca te encuentres en una asituación similar, y que sigas pontificando desde tu sofá.


----------



## geral (21 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> La mujer embarazada ucraniana que aparentemente resultó herida y luego muerta en los ataques aéreos rusos en un hospital todavía está viva y es parte de un nuevo skecht de propaganda.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 993443
> Ver archivo adjunto 993444



Esas fotos, sin saber de cuando son son basura con pinta de propaganda. Que a vd le guste comer esa mierda no implica que desee compartirla.


----------



## Fígaro (21 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> La idea es ofrecer a Japón energía , pesca y territorios a cambio de que se aparte de Washington. Y lo mismo con Kaliningrado y Alemania. Jugar con aquello que te sobra y sabes que otros quieren.



Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja

Entro y veo que la orcorrusada sigue viviendo en sus fantasías... jajaja a Rusia no la quieren ni con un palo, imbéciles, jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (21 Mar 2022)

Heres dijo:


> No cómo tu, que seguro que tienes 20 años de experiencia de combate en oriente medio y el ruido de las balas y explosiones te suda la polla de tanto ser el dios de ma guerra no?



Para nada , soy pacifista convencido.

De lo único que tengo experiencia es de ver carnaza ... lo único que digo es que ese va a ser su momento de realidad , el mio ya me lo lleve. 

Y la conversación derivaba de que la juventud no sabe , no tiene ni idea de la gravedad del asunto , nada mas. 
INGENUIDAD como comentaba.


----------



## Marco Porcio (21 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Costumbres "indigenistas" tontas impropias de un país europeo.



Mucho mejor darles una paguita y ponerles casa gratis y que la policia no les toque, que menos.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (21 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> El pepinazo cae completamente vertical, viene del cenit, no trae ningún ángulo. No lo entiendo, es como si viniera del espacio, debería de tener un ángulo aunque fuera pequeño. ¿Alguien sabría explicarlo?. No es una bomba de caída, eso creo que está claro.



Son misiles de trayectoria no balística, o de crucero.
Llevan una especie de toberas en los laterales de la cabeza por donde expulsan gases a alta presión generando un momento, por lo que pueden hacer giros sobre sí mismos, incluso darse la vuelta y cambiar de sentido.
Hay videos en youtube, en este mismo hilo he visto un gif donde se ve uno que sale de la lanzadera en vertical, y a los 2 segundos se pone en horizontal y sale hacia su destino.
El principio es el mismo.


----------



## MiguelLacano (21 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No compare, no me imagino a Junqueras tocando un piano con la polla y en caso de ponerse unas plataformas con taconazo creo que hace años que nos lo hubieramos quitado de encima tras abrirse la cabeza en el primer traspie.
> 
> PD: Por favor, no me haga imaginarme a Junqueras vestido al estilo "Kazaky".



Hombre, al jabalí tuerto es difícil imaginarlo, pero yo al Rufián sí que lo veo aporreando las teclas...


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

"Respuesta simétrica" ucraniana

Las fuerzas de seguridad de Kiev detuvieron a un residente local que filmó y publicó en Internet un vídeo en el que se veían los disparos de la artillería ucraniana desde las inmediaciones del destruido centro comercial Retrovile.

Debemos añadir que la conveniencia de esta acción es muy cuestionable, ya que el ataque con misiles se llevó a cabo sobre la base de datos de inteligencia, y no por el vídeo publicado en la red.

Al parecer, el régimen de Kiev ha adoptado la estrategia de "golpear a los tuyos para que los demás te teman".

t.me/boris_rozhin/35032


----------



## delhierro (21 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Russian aircrafts chaotically drop bombs on the Mariupol infrastructure. Factories and industrial enterprises that provided employment and were the metallurgy centers of international trade are beeing destroyed now by the enemy.
> 
> Occupiers are trying to destroy Ukraine's economy in that way



Pues no, estan desintegrando al batallon nazi que tiene en la aceria su base principal. Se pensaron que la querian para algo y que no la iban a bombardear. Pero se han equivocado. Se han puesto en Yanqui style. . Y les va a salir barato, son bombas tontas de caida, ahí no hay civiles pueden permitirse unas decenas de metros de error.


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Grandes consultoras dan la espalda a Rusia tras la invasión de Ucrania
> 
> 
> Accenture cierra su filial en Rusia y prescinde de sus 2.300 empleados, mientras BCG y McKinsey suspenden operaciones en el país.
> ...



Bueno . Con eso sí que no pierden los rusos nada. Con otras cosas sí, pero estos...


----------



## Roedr (21 Mar 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Rusia, que tenga memoria, solo se ha vendido territorios una sola vez Alaska a los EEUU y creo que se arrepienten, por lo tanto y conociendo su política exterior con Japón, nunca aceptara ceder sus posesiones territoriales en el extremo oriente ya que en ellas está el futuro y fortaleceria en demasía a Japón otro caniche a los pies de Washington.



La venta de Alaska a USA fue una jugada digna de nuestro Sepulturero.


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

Military Situation In Mariupol On March 21, 2022 (Map Update)


MORE ON THE TOPIC: Military Situation In Ukraine On March 20, 2022 (Map Update) Military Situation In Eastern Ukraine...




southfront.org





Situación militar en Mariupol el 21 de marzo de 2022 (actualización del mapa)


----------



## _LoKy_ (21 Mar 2022)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> Es que es falso que estuviera muerta, la muerta fué otra retirada en camilla, muerta ella y el bebé, aunque eso a muchos de vosotros os dé igual u os la ponga dura ante el poder destructor de vuestro ídolo.
> Se demostró que estaba embarazada, se supo que dió a luz al día siguiente del ataque y ahora estará buscando comida.
> Espero que nunca te encuentres en una asituación similar, y que sigas pontificando desde tu sofá.



Ea, al ignore. Disfruta lamiendo falos anglos buen vasallo.


----------



## Teuro (21 Mar 2022)

latostat dijo:


> Lo de los misiles supersonicos, ¿altera el equilibrio nuclear? ¿Pueden China y Rusia lanzar estos misiles nucleares a territorio americano sin que haya capacidad de detección y de respuesta?



No. Habría capacidad de respuesta. Siempre quedan los submarinos nucleares desperdigados "por algún sitio", además de ser muy improbable que destruyas todas las plataformas de misiles intercontinentales, alguna quedaría. Eso si, reduciría los impactos en un porcentaje significativo, pero irrelevante, puesto que te contraatacaría con todo lo que tuviera.


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

Military Situation In Eastern Ukraine On March 21, 2022 (Map Update)


MORE ON THE TOPIC: Military Situation In Mariupol On March 20, 2022 (Map Update) Military Situation In Ukraine On March...




southfront.org





Situación militar en el este de Ucrania el 21 de marzo de 2022 (actualización del mapa)


----------



## MiguelLacano (21 Mar 2022)

Alemania ya está en fase de "mas no, por favor, os lo ruego..."


----------



## Vilux (21 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> El pepinazo cae completamente vertical, viene del cenit, no trae ningún ángulo. No lo entiendo, es como si viniera del espacio, debería de tener un ángulo aunque fuera pequeño. ¿Alguien sabría explicarlo?. No es una bomba de caída, eso creo que está claro.











9K720 Iskander - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Kluster (21 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 993451


----------



## Teuro (21 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> yo creo que sólo lo entenderán si se les explica muy claramente que después de una guerra nuclear no hay internet ni móviles que funcionen



Pues tengo mis dudas de que lo entiendan.


----------



## _LoKy_ (21 Mar 2022)

Según el comunicado de la Fiscalía General de la Federación de Rusia, por decisión del Tribunal de Distrito de Tverskoy de Moscú del 21 de marzo de 2022, la empresa transnacional estadounidense Meta Platforms Inc., propietaria de las principales redes sociales internacionales Facebook e Instagram fue reconocida como extremista.

Esta decisión significa la prohibición de las actividades de la empresa mencionada en el territorio de la Federación Rusa, incluidas las actividades comerciales relacionadas con el funcionamiento de las redes sociales Facebook e Instagram.

Debe tenerse en cuenta que el mantenimiento de páginas personales (las llamadas cuentas) en las redes sociales por parte de individuos, la publicación independiente de información sobre ellos mismos y sus actividades en ellos no se considerará como participación en las actividades de una organización extremista.

Sin embargo, cualquier interacción comercial con Meta Platforms Inc. directamente o a través de las redes sociales Facebook e Instagram, por ejemplo, encargar publicidad, comprarla o participar en campañas publicitarias, se considerará participación en las actividades de una organización extremista.


----------



## John Nash (21 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Bueno . Con eso sí que no pierden los rusos nada. Con otras cosas sí, pero estos...



No hay que verlo así. Para empezar me parece más bien que los han echado. Por otro lado esa info nos dice hasta que punto esa banda mafiosa usana estaba infiltrada en todos los paises para "liberalizarlos" ya que el trasfondo de su actividad es principalmente ideológica y depredadora.
Sin duda ya habían iniciado su lobbing en Rusia a través de redes sociales esponsoring de medios de comunicación, etc...
Todo ello con mucha discreción.

En Francia ya han sustituido de facto a toda la alta función pública para favorecer los intereses usanos a través de su pelele Macron:


----------



## Oso Polar (21 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> La idea es ofrecer a Japón energía , pesca y territorios a cambio de que se aparte de Washington. Y lo mismo con Kaliningrado y Alemania. Jugar con aquello que te sobra y sabes que otros quieren.



Nanai, territorio ruso no se se comercia y nada sobra todo esta justito, menos lo que se tuvo que pagar con sangre.


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> La venta de Alaska a USA fue una jugada digna de nuestro Sepulturero.



Tampoco era una posición muy sostenible. En cierto modo era como la extensión Norte del imperio español, todo lo que USA acabó robándole a México. Rusia tenía ahí una minúscula presencia, de hecho en el XVIII anduvieron españoles por lo que luego fueron la Columbia Británica y Alaska y queda algún topónimo español en la zona de Vancouver y en Alaska (Valdez, Cordova, creo que son también de por entonces ) de aquellas avanzadillas. Al final no es tan fácil mantener imperios a distancias tan grandes.


----------



## amcxxl (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Marx lo dijo (21 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> 25% de la población, mayoritariamente "ucranianos". Sospechamos que los "rusos" se quedarán con el país. Diáspora ucraniana. Limpieza étnica.



De limpieza étnica nada. Será como en Cuba, los gusanos se piran, y la gente de bien currante se queda. Por eso ganarán los prorusos las próximas elecciones sin necesidad de fraude electoral.


----------



## Teuro (21 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Te equivocas. El nazismo era sobre todo supremacismo: por un lao los elegidos y por otros los subhumanos.



El nacionalismo siempre es supremacismo: Las fiestas de mi pueblo son las mejores del mundo, los hombres de mi pueblo los que más cojones tienen en el mundo y las mozas de mi pueblo las más guapas del mundo.


----------



## pepetemete (21 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Military Situation In Eastern Ukraine On March 21, 2022 (Map Update)
> 
> 
> MORE ON THE TOPIC: Military Situation In Mariupol On March 20, 2022 (Map Update) Military Situation In Ukraine On March...
> ...



HOSTIA PUTA, los ruskis se baten en retirada!! ...oh, wait


----------



## _LoKy_ (21 Mar 2022)

*El SBU comenzó a arrestar a personas que demostraron que el ejército ucraniano estaba estacionado en áreas residenciales, disparando desde allí y también utilizando infraestructuras civiles para cubrir depósitos militares. 
En particular, se capturó al autor del video que mostraba que se organizó una base de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el centro comercial de Kiev.*


----------



## Mabuse (21 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> La mujer embarazada ucraniana que aparentemente resultó herida y luego muerta en los ataques aéreos rusos en un hospital todavía está viva y es parte de un nuevo skecht de propaganda.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 993443
> Ver archivo adjunto 993444



Mucha broma con los muertos que se levantan pero ¿Y si resulta que en los laboratorios secretos tenían viruses zombis? Eso explicaría muchas cosas, como por ejemplo que el zelenski llegara a presidente o la propaganda ucronancy, que hace parecer los anuncios de teletienda como obras de arte.
Sería un grave problema para los rusos, en este foro, donde el que menos ha muerto cienes de veces, sabemos que no puede morir lo que ya está muerto.


----------



## NPI (21 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Joder, a este ritmo los ucranianos se plantan en Moscú en 1 semana.
> 
> Esta va a ser la primera guerra que se gana en twitter pero se pierde en la vida real.



Es la segunda, la primera fue Armenia contra Azerbaiyán en la RS del pájaro azul.


----------



## _LoKy_ (21 Mar 2022)

Como el nivel de propaganda es el que es, bien puedes elegir


----------



## kenny220 (21 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Costumbres "indigenistas" tontas impropias de un país europeo.



En tiempo de guerra a los saqueadores se les ejecuta, no se les dan cursos.


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> No hay que verlo así. Para empezar me parece más bien que los han echado. Por otro lado esa info nos dice hasta que punto esa banda mafiosa usana estaba infiltrada en todos los paises para "liberalizarlos" ya que el trasfondo de su actividad es principalmente ideológica y depredadora.
> Sin duda ya habían iniciado su lobbing en Rusia a través de redes sociales esponsoring de medios de comunicación, etc...
> Todo ello con mucha discreción.
> 
> En Francia ya han sustituido de facto a toda la alta función pública para favorecer los intereses usanos a través de su pelele Macron:



Maricron es lo peor que le ha ocurrido a Francia en dos siglos. Pétain era un gran estadista a su lado.


----------



## Mabuse (21 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Pues no, estan desintegrando al batallon nazi que tiene en la aceria su base principal. Se pensaron que la querian para algo y que no la iban a bombardear. Pero se han equivocado. Se han puesto en Yanqui style. . Y les va a salir barato, son bombas tontas de caida, ahí no hay civiles pueden permitirse unas decenas de metros de error.



Los del Dombass son muy apañados, en una semana la tienen funcionando otra vez.


----------



## kenny220 (21 Mar 2022)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> Es que es falso que estuviera muerta, la muerta fué otra retirada en camilla, muerta ella y el bebé, aunque eso a muchos de vosotros os dé igual u os la ponga dura ante el poder destructor de vuestro ídolo.
> Se demostró que estaba embarazada, se supo que dió a luz al día siguiente del ataque y ahora estará buscando comida.
> Espero que nunca te encuentres en una asituación similar, y que sigas pontificando desde tu sofá.


----------



## rejon (21 Mar 2022)

Haga lo que haga el hijoPutin esta guerra traerá un gran desgaste al ejército ruso


----------



## vladimirovich (21 Mar 2022)

Tal y como yo adelante, ya es un secreto a voces que el aberrante diseño del Plan Z fue diseñado en Langley e introducido en Moscu por agentes dobles tanto en el ejercito ruso como parece aun mas en el FSB, y ya han empezado las purgas, cada noche altos mandos del FSB y del ejercito estan siendo llevados en coches negros a los sotanos de la Lubianka o a granjas apartadas.

Pero lamentablemente ya es tarde, todo el ejercito ruso esta atrapado en una aberrante tela de araña en un frente imposible de mas de 2000 km agotadonse logisticamente a si mismo y machacado por drones, javelins y granjeros ucros.

Z es la ultima letra del abecedario, la letra final, el final de Rusia...el secreto os ha sido revelado.

Ajedrez.


----------



## kelden (21 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El nacionalismo siempre es supremacismo:



No. 



> Las fiestas de mi pueblo son las mejores del mundo, los hombres de mi pueblo los que más cojones tienen en el mundo y las mozas de mi pueblo las más guapas del mundo.



Exacto .... pero el nacionalismo no dice nada de prohibir las fiestas de los demás, exterminar a los tios de los demás pueblos y vender como esclavas sexuales a las tias. Cosa que si hace el supremacismo: yo soy el elgido, los demás no son ni humanos, luego puedo hacer con ellos lo que quiera, no merecen un trato humano.


----------



## delhierro (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## pepetemete (21 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Según el comunicado de la Fiscalía General de la Federación de Rusia, por decisión del Tribunal de Distrito de Tverskoy de Moscú del 21 de marzo de 2022, la empresa transnacional estadounidense Meta Platforms Inc., propietaria de las principales redes sociales internacionales Facebook e Instagram fue reconocida como extremista.
> 
> Esta decisión significa la prohibición de las actividades de la empresa mencionada en el territorio de la Federación Rusa, incluidas las actividades comerciales relacionadas con el funcionamiento de las redes sociales Facebook e Instagram.
> 
> ...



Que se jodan por hijos de puta.
El mundo asiático se pira, y nos quedamos con los guardianes de la verdad       
Hale, a chuparle los huevos a Ferreras y compañía ...La Europa de las libertades según Maldita y NEWTROLL 
Sarna con gusto no pica, PUTIN MALO, TRUMP MALO, Biden awelete simpático... y la macarilla hasta para cagar , y bien subida, nada de dejar los bujeros de la nariz al descubierto, que eso es casi porno y provocación...

Que sociedad más podrida... lo siento por mis hijos, pero le voy a plantar un par de velas a "San Pepino Estratégico", a ver si se deja caer de una puta vez


----------



## _LoKy_ (21 Mar 2022)

_Ruido de sables..._

Cuanto más se prolongue el conflicto, más probable será que Ucrania sea dividida. La pandilla de Zelensky se está acercando con éxito a este escenario.

De fuentes europeas. Polonia está discutiendo con la OTAN su misión de mantenimiento de la paz en Ucrania. El verdadero objetivo es tomar el control de los territorios occidentales (en disputa) de Ucrania. Al mismo tiempo, la alianza está tratando de explicarle a Varsovia que estas acciones serán bajo su propio riesgo y si algo no sale según lo planeado entonces no podrá contar con el Artículo 5 del Tratado. Un golpe para Kiev desde donde no esperaban.


----------



## Teuro (21 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Según el comunicado de la Fiscalía General de la Federación de Rusia, por decisión del Tribunal de Distrito de Tverskoy de Moscú del 21 de marzo de 2022, la empresa transnacional estadounidense Meta Platforms Inc., propietaria de las principales redes sociales internacionales Facebook e Instagram fue reconocida como extremista.
> 
> Esta decisión significa la prohibición de las actividades de la empresa mencionada en el territorio de la Federación Rusa, incluidas las actividades comerciales relacionadas con el funcionamiento de las redes sociales Facebook e Instagram.
> 
> ...



O sea, prohibo comerciar con Facebook, pero no le quito los facebooks/instagram personales de mi población. A ver, Facebook es básicamente un "recolector de información" que después se vende al mejor postor, como todo el mundo sabe en Rusia no existe el mercado negro de compra-venta de datos digitales.


----------



## pemebe (21 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> De entrada, 20.000 de presupuesto para el ministerio de la cajera, mentira. Como de costumbre. No decís una puta verdad ni aunque os metan un hierro al rojo por el culo.
> 
> El Gobierno destinará 20.000 millones de euros a políticas de igualdad hasta 2025
> 
> ...



No pongas en mi palabras que no he dicho (yo me he metido para proporcionarte el desglose).

Bonificaciones a la contratación de* mujeres (articulo 14 de la constitución a la mierda).*
Como te he dicho las prestaciones por maternidad no son nuevas.

*Y si todo pál coño morado (todo el dinero va dirigido a las mujeres).

Si puedes explicar a donde van los 100 millones del presupuesto de Igual da que no se gastan en este plan te lo agradecería*


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

Advanced Russian Buk-M3 Air Defense System Spotted In Ukraine (Video)


Russia’s advanced Buk-M3 “Viking” medium-ran air-defense system has been spotted in Ukraine for the first time since the begging of...




southfront.org





El Avanzado sistema ruso de defensa aérea Buk-M3 visto en Ucrania


(Trad. Google)
20/03/2022




 
_IMAGEN DE ARCHIVO: Sergei Bobylev / TASS_

*El avanzado sistema de defensa aérea de mediano alcance Buk-M3 "Viking" de Rusia ha sido visto en Ucrania por primera vez desde el inicio de la operación militar especial rusa en el país.*

El 20 de marzo, fuentes rusas compartieron un video que muestra el sistema moviéndose en Ucrania. Algunos observadores especularon que las imágenes fueron tomadas en el sur de Kherson Oblast. Sin embargo, esto aún no se ha verificado.









El Buk-M3 es la última versión de producción de la familia Buk de sistemas de defensa aérea de alcance medio, desarrollado por el gigante de defensa ruso Almaz-Antey.

El sistema de defensa aérea tiene un alcance efectivo de 70 kilómetros y una altitud máxima de compromiso de 35 kilómetros. Puede rastrear hasta 35 objetivos aéreos. El vehículo 9А317М TELAR [transportador, erector, lanzador y radar] del sistema puede armarse con hasta seis misiles 9M317M.

Las versiones anteriores del sistema Buk, el M1 y el M2, ya se han visto con las fuerzas rusas en Ucrania. La versión M1 tiene un alcance de 35 km y una altitud máxima de compromiso de 22 kilómetros, mientras que la versión M2 tiene un alcance de 45 kilómetros y una altitud máxima de compromiso de 25 kilómetros.

 


El ejército ruso se ha basado en sistemas móviles de defensa aérea de corto y mediano alcance para proteger a sus fuerzas en Ucrania de diferentes amenazas aéreas.

Según el informe más reciente del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, al menos 364 aviones de combate y drones han sido derribados por el ejército ruso desde el comienzo de la operación militar especial en Ucrania.


----------



## Teuro (21 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Tampoco era una posición muy sostenible. En cierto modo era como la extensión Norte del imperio español, todo lo que USA acabó robándole a México. Rusia tenía ahí una minúscula presencia, de hecho en el XVIII anduvieron españoles por lo que luego fueron la Columbia Británica y Alaska y queda algún topónimo español en la zona de Vancouver y en Alaska (Valdez, Cordova, creo que son también de por entonces ) de aquellas avanzadillas. Al final no es tan fácil mantener imperios a distancias tan grandes.



Cierto, pero España no pudo consolidar los territorios por la independencia de México. Estuvimos a nada de dejar al Imperio Británico sin salida al Océano Pacífico.


----------



## JOS1378 (21 Mar 2022)

Defensa ruso: los misiles Kinzhal han demostrado su eficacia - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Moscú,21 mar (SANA) El Ministerio de Defensa ruso confirmó que los misiles alados que usa el ejérci




www.sana.sy


----------



## Roedr (21 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> _Ruido de sables..._
> 
> Cuanto más se prolongue el conflicto, más probable será que Ucrania sea dividida. La pandilla de Zelensky se está acercando con éxito a este escenario.
> 
> De fuentes europeas. Polonia está discutiendo con la OTAN su misión de mantenimiento de la paz en Ucrania. El verdadero objetivo es tomar el control de los territorios occidentales (en disputa) de Ucrania. Al mismo tiempo, la alianza está tratando de explicarle a Varsovia que estas acciones serán bajo su propio riesgo y si algo no sale según lo planeado entonces no podrá contar con el Artículo 5 del Tratado. Un golpe para Kiev desde donde no esperaban.



Yo tengo la impresión de que si los rusos se recomponen tras la chapuza inicial de la operación y alcanzan su objetivo máximo, ellos se quedarían con el Este y la costa y dejarían a Bielorrusia la parte occidental. 

Ahora bien, no deja de ser significativo que cada vez se especule más de donde va a ir a parar cada trocito de Ucrania.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

@MrDeeds1111

Kinzal hypersonic missile.Retroville shopping center, moment of impact.



*VIDEO*

https://anonup.com/upload/videos/20...b9909c2a556614992d0fa2d178_video_original.mp4

*AQUI EL PROYECTIL DAGA QUE SE VE COMO UN BOLA DE ENERGIA *
















__





Kinzal misil hipersonico momento del impacto en el centro comercial de Retroville usado seguramente como bunker | HADAS DESNAZIFICADORAS |


@MrDeeds1111 Kinzal hypersonic missile.Retroville shopping center, moment of impact. VIDEO https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2022/03/YwuYo6IMGKnX7vFXJv2G_21_ae734db9909c2a556614992d0fa2d178_video_original.mp4 AQUI EL PROYECTIL DAGA QUE SE VE COMO UN BOLA DE ENERGIA...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## NPI (21 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Muy buen resumen de la guerra: cómo el ataque preventivo ruso deshizo los planes ucranianos y cuál es la situación ahora
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 @Zhukov por la información es muy útil y esclarecedora.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (21 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> _Ruido de sables..._
> 
> Cuanto más se prolongue el conflicto, más probable será que Ucrania sea dividida. La pandilla de Zelensky se está acercando con éxito a este escenario.
> 
> De fuentes europeas. Polonia está discutiendo con la OTAN su misión de mantenimiento de la paz en Ucrania. El verdadero objetivo es tomar el control de los territorios occidentales (en disputa) de Ucrania. Al mismo tiempo, la alianza está tratando de explicarle a Varsovia que estas acciones serán bajo su propio riesgo y si algo no sale según lo planeado entonces no podrá contar con el Artículo 5 del Tratado. Un golpe para Kiev desde donde no esperaban.



Hay fuente?

Y ojo, esto es muy grave. Polonia debe tener cuidado con lo que hace, segun esa información le acaban de decir de manera oficial que ni la pertenencia a la OTAN ni la aplicación del Art 5 (uno para todos y tods para uno) es un seguro de vida en según que casos, que quedan al albur y libre decisión de la OTAN (USA).

Polonia no debería poner un pie en territorio ucraniano hasta que no se negocie un alto el fuego, una tregua o un armisticio. Demasiado arriesga con la entrega de armas desde su territorio, no me quiero imaginar si se meten.


----------



## Mabuse (21 Mar 2022)

Rocanrola Dinitrov Sánches de la Crus.


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Cierto, pero España no pudo consolidar los territorios por la independencia de México. Estuvimos a nada de dejar al Imperio Británico sin salida al Océano Pacífico.



El problema español en buena medida fue demográfico. Y es verdad que si la angloconspiracion para independizar las repúblicas tarda un poco más , seguramente México s ehabria independizado con una presencia hacia el norte que quizá habría impedido lo que USA hizo en 1848.

Gran mapa, salen ahí todos esso topónimos. Hay una isla Lasqueti por Vancouver que siempre tuve la duda de si era de origen español, o por algún marinero, o anglo, porque italianos habría en todas partes.

No me imagino a un anglo pronunciado "Revillagigedo", y seguramente en Gijón casi nadie sabe que hay un archipiélago con ese nombre.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (21 Mar 2022)

(Reuters) - Rusia ha pasado los detalles de más de 500 ucranianos capturados a la Cruz Roja y está preparada para canjearlos por rusos capturados por Ucrania, dijo el lunes la agencia de noticias Interfax citando al comisionado de derechos humanos de Rusia.


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Mar 2022)

_Los combatientes de las fuerzas armadas de la #UA siguen utilizando las escuelas, guarderías, hospitales y edificios residenciales de las ciudades de #Ucrania como cuarteles._


----------



## _LoKy_ (21 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Hay fuente?
> 
> Y ojo, esto es muy grave. Polonia debe tener cuidado con lo que hace, segun esa información le acaban de decir de manera oficial que ni la pertenencia a la OTAN ni la aplicación del Art 5 (uno para todos y tods para uno) es un seguro de vida en según que casos, que quedan al albur y libre decisión de la OTAN (USA).
> 
> Polonia no debería poner un pie en territorio ucraniano hasta que no se negocie un alto el fuego, una tregua o un armisticio. Demasiado arriesga con la entrega de armas desde su territorio, no me quiero imaginar si se meten.



No es muy confiable. Medios ruskis pero el rumor está ahí.


----------



## JOS1378 (21 Mar 2022)

Negociación política y negociación militar


Según informaban ayer varios medios citando fuentes de las delegaciones, Rusia y Ucrania reanudarán este lunes las negociaciones en busca de un acuerdo que ponga fin a la operación militar rusa y l…




slavyangrad.es


----------



## kelden (21 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Si puedes explicar a donde van los 100 millones del presupuesto de Igual da que no se gastan en este plan te lo agradecería*



No tengo ni puta idea, ni me importa. 

Pero bueno .... Os ha quedao claro que 20.000 millones p'al ministerio del coño no es cierto, no?


----------



## paconan (21 Mar 2022)

Los ucros dicen 14000 los rusos 10000

Las cifras del Ministerio de Defensa que enumeran 9.861 soldados rusos muertos y 16.153 heridos en Ucrania. Enorme si es cierto, aunque esto probablemente no permanecerá en línea por mucho tiempo 










Минобороны сообщило, что российские войска завершают разгром националистического батальона «Донбасс»


В российском Минобороны заявили, что войска завершают разгром украинского националистического батальона




www.kp.ru





El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa refuta la información del Estado Mayor de Ucrania sobre las supuestas pérdidas a gran escala de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en Ucrania. Según el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, durante la operación especial en Ucrania, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas perdieron 9861 personas muertas, 16153 personas resultaron heridas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

DESNAZIFICACION ARQUITECTONICA HIPERSONICA


----------



## Teuro (21 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> Exacto .... pero el nacionalismo no dice nada de prohibir las fiestas de los demás, exterminar a los tios de los demás pueblos y vender como esclavas sexuales a las tias. Cosa que si hace el supremacismo: yo soy el elgido, los demás no son ni humanos, luego puedo hacer con ellos lo que quiera, no merecen un trato humano.



No lo hace mientras no pueda, en cuanto pueda esclaviza a los pueblos vecinos por ser "inferiores". ¿Acaso no hay desprecio en el tratamiento de Rusia hacia Ucrania, como una nación que debe ser Vasalla y sometida?. Lo vímos también con el nacionalismo catalán y sus burlas acerca de que se independizaban y además se quedaban con el mercado español cautivo fruto de su superioridad divina, "bestias con forma humana" a las que no dudaría mandar a cuadras o castrar su hubieran podido.

A ver, que la gente va muy confundida con esto, lo de exterminar a los pueblos vecinos como hicieron los nazis no es porque estuvieran "locos", sino porque "podían" y sobre todo porque pensaban que no tenían que rendirle cuentas a nadie.


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

Los polacos tienen un algo primitivo y su clase dirigente sueña con un imperio desde Lituania al Mar Negro. Cuidado con ellos.


----------



## Roedr (21 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Los ucros dicen 14000 los rusos 10000
> 
> Las cifras del Ministerio de Defensa que enumeran 9.861 soldados rusos muertos y 16.153 heridos en Ucrania. Enorme si es cierto, aunque esto probablemente no permanecerá en línea por mucho tiempo
> 
> ...



Las cifras rusas son vergonzosas. Menuda chapuza han hecho demostrando una vez más, que se la suda la vida de sus soldados. A Putin lo estaban esperando y cayó. Espero al menos que gane la guerra y joda a USA.


----------



## hartman (21 Mar 2022)

con la sagra ucraniana.


----------



## mazuste (21 Mar 2022)

En entrevista que Zelensky concedió ayer a la CNN. Dijo:

_* Les pedí personalmente que dijeran directamente que os vamos a aceptar en la OTAN en un año o dos o cinco. 
Díganlo directa y claramente o digan que no, y la respuesta fue muy clara, no van a ser miembros de la OTAN 
ni de la UE, pero públicamente las puertas seguirán abiertas.
*_
*Los cobardes simplemente no quisieron decirlo públicamente, incluso cuando podría haber evitado una guerra.*

CNN.com - Transcripts


----------



## NPI (21 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Un error que se pagara. No desairas a un embajador de Beijing en vano. Los chinos son famosos por su memoria politica y conocen la historia al dedillo y lo usan. Muestra de ello es como han puesto sobre la mesa lo de la embajada de Belgrado de hace casi 30 años. Y sus sentencias son tremendas. Sus diplomaticos han heredado la gravedad y solemnidad de la su ¿extinta? Casa Imperial.
> 
> China todavia no tiene el suficiente poder para echarle un pulso a USA, pero no le queda mucho para que le sea posible, estan totalmente en ello. Necesita reforzar su arsenal nuclear y expandir la dotacion material de su ejercito, que no es precisamente pobre, pero dista de tener el nivel de la norteamericana, especialmente a nivel naval de corto alcance para poder dominar su propia franja de mar.
> 
> ...



Columbia Broadcasting System (CBS) *"propietario* *Paramount Global"*


----------



## paconan (21 Mar 2022)

Sin confirmar

Autobuses de evacuación con niños de #Mariupol fueron bombardeados, hay niños en estado grave Así lo anunció el jefe de la #Zaporizhia OVA Oleksandr Starukh.


----------



## Teuro (21 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> El problema español en buena medida fue demográfico. Y es verdad que si la angloconspiracion para independizar las repúblicas tarda un poco más , seguramente México s ehabria independizado con una presencia hacia el norte que quizá habría impedido lo que USA hizo en 1848.
> 
> Gran mapa, salen ahí todos esso topónimos. Hay una isla Lasqueti por Vancouver que siempre tuve la duda de si era de origen español, o por algún marinero, o anglo, porque italianos habría en todas partes.
> 
> No me imagino a un anglo pronunciado "Revillagigedo", y seguramente en Gijón casi nadie sabe que hay un archipiélago con ese nombre.



Glaciar Malaespina en Alaska, el más grande de norteamérica. Descubierto por una expedición española.









Glaciar Malaspina - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## M. H. Carles Puigdemont. (21 Mar 2022)

Polonia siempre acaba repartida, van cuatro veces y no aprenden.


----------



## Renegato (21 Mar 2022)

van a tener dificil superar a


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

latostat dijo:


> Que la gente que esté todo el día de fiesta y en la playa disfrutando de la vida no se entere de nada tiene un pase, pero que vosotros que estáis aquí todo el día no os enteréis de que esta ruptura es el fin de la globalización y del mundo que hemos conocido los últimos 30 años tiene delito...



Qué haríamos sin tí, oh, fuente de iluminación.


----------



## kelden (21 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No lo hace mientras no pueda, en cuanto pueda esclaviza a los pueblos vecinos por ser "inferiores". *¿Acaso no hay desprecio en el tratamiento de Rusia hacia Ucrania, como una nación que debe ser Vasalla y sometida?*.



No. Es básicamente un problema geoestratégico, no hay motivaciones raciales. 



> Lo vímos también con el nacionalismo catalán y sus burlas acerca de que se independizaban y además se quedaban con el mercado español cautivo fruto de su superioridad divina, "bestias con forma humana" a las que no dudaría mandar a cuadras o castrar su hubieran podido.
> 
> A ver, que la gente va muy confundida con esto,* lo de exterminar a los pueblos vecinos como hicieron los nazis* no es porque estuvieran "locos", sino porque "podían" y sobre todo porque pensaban que no tenían que rendirle cuentas a nadie.



Oye .... yo lo que decían ellos: nosotros somos humanos, los demás no. Ese era su principal argumento. Y más que por lo que decían (se puede ser un bocachanclas), por lo que hacían. Que en este caso es lo que decían que iban a hacer . .


----------



## amcxxl (21 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo tengo la impresión de que si los rusos se recomponen tras la chapuza inicial de la operación y alcanzan su objetivo máximo, ellos se quedarían con el Este y la costa y dejarían a Bielorrusia la parte occidental.
> 
> Ahora bien, no deja de ser significativo que cada vez se especule más de donde va a ir a parar cada trocito de Ucrania.



no hay ninguna especulacion, se sabe prefectamente a donde va cada territirio, solo hace falta saber historia para entender que tipo de personas viven en cada zona


----------



## M. H. Carles Puigdemont. (21 Mar 2022)

Pues el clásico "no hay dos sin tres".


----------



## arriondas (21 Mar 2022)

Preparando a la población para la escasez, el desabastecimiento, el hambre. La crisis covidiana era un calentamiento... para algo peor.


----------



## Salamandra (21 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> En entrevista que Zelensky concedió ayer a la CNN. Dijo:
> 
> _* Les pedí personalmente que dijeran directamente que os vamos a aceptar en la OTAN en un año o dos o cinco.
> Díganlo directa y claramente o digan que no, y la respuesta fue muy clara, no van a ser miembros de la OTAN
> ...



Y eso lo publica CNN. ¿Había dudas de que iba el tema?


----------



## Burbujo II (21 Mar 2022)

*PRECIO BRENT 116$*


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (21 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> no hay ninguna especulacion, se sabe prefectamente a donde va cada territirio, solo hace falta saber historia para entender que tipo de personas viven en cada zona



De hecho, ya en el 96 Hungtinton en su Choque de Civilizaciones, cuando argumentaba que la expansión de la OTAN hacia el Este conllevaría romper Ucrania, ponía un mapa similar.

Son los polvos de estos lodos.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (21 Mar 2022)

Estepan Vladimiro Lenin Selensky Rodríguez Sulca, preséntese a sus compañeros.


----------



## keylargof (21 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Sin confirmar
> 
> Autobuses de evacuación con niños de #Mariupol fueron bombardeados, hay niños en estado grave Así lo anunció el jefe de la #Zaporizhia OVA Oleksandr Starukh.



El glorioso ejercito ruso bombardeando a niños en un corredor humanitario? Me pinchas y no sangro. Espero que los responsables y los que lo justificáis muráis quemados vivos entre alaridos de dolor extremo


----------



## cobasy (21 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 993490



Esta va a ser como los desaparecidos de Korea del norte,me alegro que esté viva, a ver si deja el cine no obstante.


----------



## mazuste (21 Mar 2022)

Gleb Bazov @gbazov - 12:34 UTC - Mar 21, 2022

_* El mando de la Operación de Fuerzas Conjuntas de la #UA en #Donbass ha pedido urgentemente una retirada total 
de los alrededores de #Donetsk para escapar de un caldero que se está formando. El mando de la JFO ha pedido 
retirarse de las posiciones en #Kurakhovo, #Dachnoye, #Avdeedvka. 1/4 - Mapa

Las fuerzas #Rusas|n ya han alcanzado la retaguardia de las fuerzas #Ucranianas en esta zona, al oeste de #Donetsk.
La eliminación completa de las unidades de #UA aquí es cuestión de varios días según el mando de las #JFO. 2/4 - Mapa

Según el mando de las #JFO de la #UA, la retirada de estas posiciones podría permitir a las tropas ucranianas salvar 
la desesperada situación y continuar las operaciones defensivas en la zona de #Dzerzhinsk y #Kramatorsk. 3/4
*_
* #Zelensky se niega a permitir la retirada por temor a que sea utilizada por #Rusia como arma en la guerra de información
contra #Ucrania, ya que supondría desclasificar #Donetsk y abandonar las fortificaciones defensivas. 4/4
*


----------



## Impresionante (21 Mar 2022)

Inevitable Crimea y Donbas, pero no será solo eso bufón en Polonia

_El presidente ucraniano, Vladímir Zelenski, ha afirmado este lunes que los compromisos finales de las negociaciones entre Kiev y Moscú tendrán que decidirse mediante un referéndum celebrado en el territorio de Ucrania. El mandatario precisó que se trata de las garantías de seguridad para el país y de las decisiones sobre las cuestiones de la península de Crimea y la región de Donbass._

. Zelenski dice que los compromisos finales de las negociaciones entre Kiev y Moscú se decidirán mediante un referéndum que se celebrará en Ucrania


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (21 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Con Serbia e Iran no se van a atrever. Venezuela tarde o temprano cae.



Pues a ver en qué estado cerebral quedarían los que están demonizando a Rusia por la operación en Ucrania, si USA decidiera invadir Venezuela o algún otro país. Sería interesante y hasta hilarante ver los malabares argumentales para justificarlo, si no fuera por el sufrimiento y destrucción que se provocaría. Carne de frenopático.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Paco_Iglesias (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (21 Mar 2022)

Petróleo otra vez a 116 dolares.
Y el euro acercándose nuevamente a los 1,09 vs dolar.

Esta semanita se viene otro arreón del bueno en el precio de la gasofa.


----------



## Stormtrooper (21 Mar 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Pim...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No entiendo porqué me nombras.


----------



## rejon (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Oso Polar (21 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Hay fuente?
> 
> Y ojo, esto es muy grave. Polonia debe tener cuidado con lo que hace, segun esa información le acaban de decir de manera oficial que ni la pertenencia a la OTAN ni la aplicación del Art 5 (uno para todos y tods para uno) es un seguro de vida en según que casos, que quedan al albur y libre decisión de la OTAN (USA).
> 
> Polonia no debería poner un pie en territorio ucraniano hasta que no se negocie un alto el fuego, una tregua o un armisticio. Demasiado arriesga con la entrega de armas desde su territorio, no me quiero imaginar si se meten.



Según lineamientos la OTAN es una alianza "defensiva", cosa que se cumple solo cuando el enemigo es fuerte como Rusia, China o Iran, en tal sentido digamos Polonia se le ocurre enviar "Pacemakers" a Ucrania y por tal motivo le cae una par de Kalibirs sobre las bases militares de dónde hayan salido esas fuerzas no se considera una agresión, por lo tanto el art. 5 no aplica.


----------



## _LoKy_ (21 Mar 2022)

Las minas de Odessa amenazan toda la cuenca del Mar Negro

El FSB de Rusia informó sobre el peligro de los campos de minas frente a la costa de Odessa para la navegación civil. Para demostrarlo con la mayor claridad posible, adjuntamos un mapa de corrientes.

Las minas ucranianas amenazan a los barcos y barcos en las aguas territoriales de Rumania, Bulgaria y Turquía. El Bósforo, el estrecho intercontinental más estrecho del mundo, también está amenazado.

En caso de bloqueo de una arteria de transporte por un barco dañado o hundido, las consecuencias para la economía mundial serán comparables a un embotellamiento en el Canal de Suez. Además, si Ever Given encalló, será mucho más difícil limpiar un barco o un barco hundido en el Bósforo.

Mapa en alta resolución
mapa ingles

#Rusia Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (21 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> El glorioso ejercito ruso bombardeando a niños en un corredor humanitario? Me pinchas y no sangro. Espero que los responsables y los que lo justificáis muráis quemados vivos entre alaridos de dolor extremo


----------



## ProfeInsti (21 Mar 2022)

* Ukrania rechaza el ultimátum de Rusia para entregar Mariúpol.
* Mariúpol espera el asalto final tras rechazar el ultimátum ruso.
* Ukrania asegura haber una fuga tóxica de amoniaco en Sumy.
* Kiev sigue siendo el principal objetivo militar, según Inglaterra.
* Un francotirador ha matado al número 2 de la Flota del Mar negro.


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ya lo hicieron en Siria , en los primeros años entraban en tanques t-64 desde Turquia. Luego decian que era material capturado al ejercito sirio.



Los primeros envios de armas de Turquia a los rebeldes sirios, fueron armas sovieticas capturadas a los separatistas kurdos, kalashnikovs y ametralladoras ligeras, pero esas armas almacenadas por Turquia, duraron un suspiro, al poco tiempo ya estaban enviando material occidental y turco, puede que tambien tuviesen algun carro de combate capturado en el norte de Iraq.


----------



## delhierro (21 Mar 2022)

Los houthies se han unido al follon, bombardeando refinerias en Arabia Saudi y claro...

Petroleo
115,83 ^7,32%


----------



## rejon (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## mazuste (21 Mar 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Pues a ver en qué estado cerebral quedarían los que están demonizando a Rusia por la operación en Ucrania, si USA decidiera invadir Venezuela o algún otro país. Sería interesante y hasta hilarante ver los malabares argumentales para justificarlo, si no fuera por el sufrimiento y destrucción que se provocaría. Carne de frenopático.



Eso lo llevan intentando hacer desde hace, al menos 3 años, con los brasileros y colombianos
como carne de cañón. Brasil se retiró de la vaina y Colombia no se atreve a dar el paso. Solo 
están empujan a las bandas de narco-paramilitares locales, que organizan algunos rifirrafes,
pero están siendo diezmados según atraviesan la frontera.


----------



## Zepequenhô (21 Mar 2022)

Imágenes de las primeras refugiadas llegando a España.


Spoiler


----------



## Seronoser (21 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Las minas de Odessa amenazan toda la cuenca del Mar Negro
> 
> El FSB de Rusia informó sobre el peligro de los campos de minas frente a la costa de Odessa para la navegación civil. Para demostrarlo con la mayor claridad posible, adjuntamos un mapa de corrientes.
> 
> ...



Esto me recuerda algo que aprendí hace un tiempo, y que desconocía. 
Es el Mar Negro el que alimenta cada año al Mediterráneo, y no al contrario.


----------



## Zappa (21 Mar 2022)

DIRECTO. Feijóo: "Su intervención no es propia de un presidente, para hacer oposición sólo tiene que esperar a las elecciones"


El curso político empieza con un inédito enfrentamiento entre Pedro Sánchez y Núñez Feijóo sobre energía y en un escenario menos habitual: el Senado.




www.libertaddigital.com





Esto ya no termina nunca, chavales.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (21 Mar 2022)

No entiendo como todavía no han localizado y expulsado a esta concubina.
A la puta Rusia de una patada !!


----------



## John Nash (21 Mar 2022)

Stormtrooper dijo:


> No entiendo porqué me nombras.



Porque al responder, el algoritmo le da un bonus. Gana pasta vamos.


----------



## keylargof (21 Mar 2022)

Os traigo noticias frescas, payasos mermados follaputins:

*26000 bajas reconocidas por un periodico sorbelefas del Kremlin*


----------



## Zappa (21 Mar 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Imágenes de las primeras refugiadas llegando a España.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Las minas de Odessa amenazan toda la cuenca del Mar Negro
> 
> El FSB de Rusia informó sobre el peligro de los campos de minas frente a la costa de Odessa para la navegación civil. Para demostrarlo con la mayor claridad posible, adjuntamos un mapa de corrientes.
> 
> ...



. Y Ucrania exporta principalmrnte por barco porque son graneles muy voluminosos lo que vende al exterior y su ancho ferroviario es el ruso, que se acaba en las fronteras con el estándar de los antiguos satélites soviéticos. No han sido muy inteligentes, un bloqueo del Bosforo ya sería demoledor hasta para Turquía.


----------



## amcxxl (21 Mar 2022)

Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> De hecho, ya en el 96 Hungtinton en su Choque de Civilizaciones, cuando argumentaba que la expansión de la OTAN hacia el Este conllevaría romper Ucrania, ponía un mapa similar.
> 
> Son los polvos de estos lodos.



todo el mundo sabe que Ucrania es el escenario de la III Guerra Mundial, hasta en los juegos de ordenador ha sido siempre asi, y muchos campos de entrenamiento de guerra urbana tienen escenarios tipo ciudad sovietica que se corresponden con Ucraania, por ejemplo Chernobyl

lo mas sensato para la poblacion es huir de Ucrania por si acaba siendo escenerio de una guerra nucear tactica


----------



## NPI (21 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Veamos que instrucciones ha recibido hoy el usuario @Pinovski 
- Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra (ISW)


----------



## kelden (21 Mar 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Imágenes de las primeras refugiadas llegando a España.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



A ver ..... esas gilipollas existen porque vosotros las mirais ....


----------



## Zappa (21 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Os traigo noticias frescas, payasos mermados follaputins:
> 
> *26000 bajas reconocidas por un periodico sorbelefas del Kremlin*



¿La fuente, por favor?

Grasias de antebraso.


----------



## morpheus2010 (21 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ea, al ignore. Disfruta lamiendo falos anglos buen vasallo.



Menudo pringao


----------



## Plutarko (21 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Si, muy triste la devastacion.
Pero es lo que pasa cuando usas estructuras civiles para ocultar material militar.
Normalmente un ejercito no gasta un caro misil balistico para destruir unas cafeterias y unas tiendas de zapatillas.


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Mar 2022)

_NOW - Casa Blanca: El gobierno ruso está "explorando opciones para posibles ciberataques" contra infraestructuras críticas en Estados Unidos.

_


----------



## Pinovski (21 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Veamos que instrucciones ha recibido hoy el usuario @Pinovski
> - Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra (ISW)
> Ver archivo adjunto 993523
> 
> ...



me llegó la paguita por Bizum, y dije... ¡a la orden! 
Te felicito por la labor de investigación de descubrir que el ISW es de EEUU...


----------



## Tierra Azul (21 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¿La fuente, por favor?
> 
> Grasias de antebraso.



sus cojones morenos, bajas hay no se sabe todavia, ya las publicara cuando proceda el Kremlin


----------



## Eneko Aritza (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (21 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> DIRECTO. Feijóo: "Su intervención no es propia de un presidente, para hacer oposición sólo tiene que esperar a las elecciones"
> 
> 
> El curso político empieza con un inédito enfrentamiento entre Pedro Sánchez y Núñez Feijóo sobre energía y en un escenario menos habitual: el Senado.
> ...



Joer que no .... cuando estén todos muertos ....


----------



## Zappa (21 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _NOW - Casa Blanca: El gobierno ruso está "explorando opciones para posibles ciberataques" contra infraestructuras críticas en Estados Unidos.
> 
> _



Putin es Goldstein de 1984.
Todo lo malo que pasa es por su culpa.


----------



## Fauna iberica (21 Mar 2022)

*El declive estratégico ha llevado al mundo a un callejón sin salida*

*Un declive sin precedentes en el pensamiento estratégico, un nivel anormalmente alto de estupidez, una arrogancia excepcional y una corrupción generalizada de los grupos de interés privados que influyen en la planificación estatal y los procesos de toma de decisiones son elementos que han empujado al imperio a empujar a un adversario, Rusia, a aliarse con otro. adversario, China, mientras aliena a aliados leales, los países árabes del Golfo, y socios potenciales que son Pakistán e India. Este es el resultado que el mundo está presenciando actualmente.

Las élites de Washington DC parecen haberse vuelto locas. Una locura peligrosa porque, a este ritmo, corre el riesgo de llevar al mundo, si no al suicidio asegurado, al menos a una catástrofe de una magnitud sin precedentes.*

Las revelaciones sobre el origen artificial del COVID-19 y antes de eso, los verdaderos patrocinadores de los ataques de bandera falsa no son motivo de suicidio masivo. El uso de armas nucleares para camuflar las operaciones de guerra híbrida de 360° no solo será un error colosal sino el crimen supremo.

*La gente olvida rápidamente. El hecho de que la investigación sobre coronaviridae se financiara en el marco de un programa de laboratorios controlados por el Pentágono en terceros países, incluida Ucrania*, y que esta investigación se centrara esencialmente en el desarrollo de armas biológicas con objetivos genómicos específicos, es decir, estábamos buscar fallas genéticas en cierto tipo de poblaciones para producir vectores patógenos que tengan más impacto en cierto tipo específico de población -una búsqueda que terminó en fracaso debido a la complejidad e infinita variedad de respuestas inmunes, no puede escandalizar más que las medidas sanitarias tomadas por casi todos los Estados del planeta bajo el pretexto de “pandemia”. En este caso preciso,

Esta revelación no puede justificar una guerra termonuclear global que algunos analistas habían pronosticado a principios de 2020 como la continuación lógica de la crisis de la COVID.

Sería tan absurdo como si Francia y Gran Bretaña, antiguas potencias coloniales responsables de la muerte extremadamente violenta de millones de personas, decidieran utilizar armas nucleares en caso de denuncia de crímenes coloniales.

Lo que más falta en el mundo de hoy es la moderación. Desde finales de 2019, parece que las élites del imperio han decidido hacer borrón y cuenta nueva manteniendo la ilusión de poder reconstruirlo todo de nuevo tras haber neutralizado a los poderes calificados de “revisionistas” o que cuestionan el orden mundial establecido desde entonces. 1945. *El gran reinicio es una quimera y llevará a todos a una escalada sin salida. *El final de la historia de Fukuyama, discípulo de Leo Strauss, gurú teórico de lo que se ha dado en llamar los neoconservadores estadounidenses y sus aliados en Europa, podría ser entonces una realidad. *Será más bien un oscuro invierno nuclear en medio del cual más de cinco mil millones de sobrevivientes asolados por el hambre, las enfermedades y el desorden de todo tipo continuarán experimentando el infierno en la Tierra.*

Este escenario es probable que ocurra si el poder de las élites locas del imperio no se equilibra con el de otras élites de otros poderes o conglomerados de poder. Este es, además, uno de los objetivos subyacentes y tácitos de los partidarios de un mundo multipolar. A estas alturas, la mayoría de las personas con un mínimo de sentido común probablemente hayan captado lo vital y serio que está en juego en la situación actual. La supervivencia misma de la civilización humana está en juego porque la especie tiene una gran posibilidad de sobrevivir incluso en la otredad.

Las poblaciones han demostrado que no tienen poder sobre los hechos que viven, adhiriéndose a veces a ellos por espíritu de manada, instinto de conservación o formateo mediático e ideológico. Los únicos elementos susceptibles de prevenir lo peor que se avecina son actores estatales con suficiente contrapeso para disuadir a las élites del imperio de encender un fuego que no está listo para ser extinguido. ¿Llegarán allí? La respuesta a esta pregunta dependerá de la supervivencia de casi dos mil millones de personas y de un mundo que se derrumba lenta pero inexorablemente.


----------



## keylargof (21 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¿La fuente, por favor?
> 
> Grasias de antebraso.





El link al periódico está la primera respuesta al tweet


----------



## txusky_g (21 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¿La fuente, por favor?
> 
> Grasias de antebraso.



 

*BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM*


----------



## Renegato (21 Mar 2022)

buenisima pillada
,


----------



## Mabuse (21 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>



Cyberpoligon 2.0


----------



## Teuro (21 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Os traigo noticias frescas, payasos mermados follaputins:
> 
> *26000 bajas reconocidas por un periodico sorbelefas del Kremlin*



No pueden ser tantas. Eso ronda un 14% de los efectivos desplegados (~180.000). Ayer leí que una operación se considera un absoluto fracaso cuadno pierden entre el 15-20% de los efectivos, el 20% ya entra dentro de "catástrofe".


----------



## Burbujo II (21 Mar 2022)

*El ejército ruso dispara contra manifestantes en la ciudad ucraniana de Jersón*


----------



## bubibartra (21 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Os traigo noticias frescas, payasos mermados follaputins:
> 
> *26000 bajas reconocidas por un periodico sorbelefas del Kremlin*



Ostras más que lo que dice zalensky.....


Tienes la fuente. Yo no paro de leer prensa rusa y no he encontrado tal cosa o lo mismo es que el Google traductor te ha jugado alguna mala pasada. Porque las cifras de los ucranianos han salido en varios diarios pero tachando la de propaganda. 


Yo no entiendo cómo con tantas bajas el ejército no reculsn y porque Kadirov no debe tener ya un ostion de bajas y anda con su móvil grabando tan pancho 


Ven


----------



## bubibartra (21 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *El ejército ruso dispara contra manifestantes en la ciudad ucraniana de Jersón*



Se ha visto claramente que disparaban al aire.


----------



## Zappa (21 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> El link al periódico está la primera respuesta al tweet



Joder, 10.000 muertos redondeando (alguno de los heridos ya no levantará cabeza)

Y casi 17.000 heridos.

¿Eran un total de 130.000 tipos que había concentrado, no?

Ya han perdido un 20% de la tropa efectiva, si esas cifras son reales.

Parece que mi intuición de que Rusia se ha empantanado no estaba tan desencaminada.

¿Sigue siendo todo parte del plan?


----------



## notengodeudas (21 Mar 2022)

Ponle uno de estos y le coses una Z


----------



## Zappa (21 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> *BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM*



Gracias, @txusky_g 

No cantes victoria aún, que todavía queda partido.
Me la suda quien gane, solo quiero que no me peguen un balonazo.


----------



## Don Pascual (21 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Los refugiados gitanos se mudaron a Lviv ‍
> 
> Se mudaron de Kiev, donde robaron y robaron con éxito a personas durante años. Intentaron repetir sus "trucos sucios" en Lviv, por lo que fueron aceptados con todos los honores.
> 
> ...



Estoy muy interesado de la fuente , que tengo una intensa conversación de esto con uno en twitter. Si fueras tan amable, gracias por adelantado.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

Archillect @archillect 2h

 
5:43 p. m. · 21 mar. 2022·Archillect


Mar 21, 2022 · 4:43 PM UTC



MENUDA PARANOIA NUCLERA QUE TIENEN TODOS
NI CASO | SI NO ERA RADIACTIVA LA " CALIMA " ESA DEL OTRO DIA . NO CREO QUE VAYA A HABER NADA NUCLER REAL








Lobos Esteparios - DIARIO DEL APOCALIPSIS







t.me










​


----------



## Dylan Leary (21 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Estoy muy interesado de la fuente , que tengo una intensa conversación de esto con uno en twitter. Si fueras tan amable, gracias por adelantado.



Telegram ucraniano


----------



## Renegato (21 Mar 2022)

habría que ver cuantos ucranianos y mercenarios han muerto ya, si se confirman esas cifras hacia décadas que no veíamos una guerra tan dura


----------



## Expected (21 Mar 2022)

Han atacado APPLE?

Están hackeando Apple y la Appstore se ha caído...o es simplemente inutilidad de los manzanitas?


----------



## paconan (21 Mar 2022)

En efecto ya no dicen nada de las bajas, poco ha durado esa información






Y ahora las noticias desinfectadas están encendidas, menos las bajas.


----------



## keylargof (21 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Joder, 10.000 muertos redondeando (alguno de los heridos ya no levantará cabeza)
> 
> Y casi 17.000 heridos.
> 
> ...



Creo que eran 180 mil, estaríamos alrededor de un 15%. Están al límite de un desastre total si no les llegan refuerzos.

También es posible que entre esos muertos estén contando desaparecidos que sean desertores, me parece más plausible que el que lleven esa pilla de muertos.


----------



## Kreonte (21 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> No entiendo como todavía no han localizado y expulsado a esta concubina.
> A la puta Rusia de una patada !!




Por ser la amante de alguien? Estamos de coña?


----------



## kelden (21 Mar 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> Ostras más que lo que dice zalensky.....
> 
> 
> Tienes la fuente. Yo no paro de leer prensa rusa y no he encontrado tal cosa o lo mismo es que el Google traductor te ha jugado alguna mala pasada. Porque las cifras de los ucranianos han salido en varios diarios pero tachando la de propaganda.
> ...



Por esto:

Putin:







Ejército de Putin:







Ya están muertos, no pueden morir otra vez ...


----------



## Azog el Profanador (21 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Los refugiados gitanos se mudaron a Lviv ‍
> 
> Se mudaron de Kiev, donde robaron y robaron con éxito a personas durante años. Intentaron repetir sus "trucos sucios" en Lviv, por lo que fueron aceptados con todos los honores.
> 
> ...



A éstas no les bajan los pantalones, vaya...


----------



## PutoNWO (21 Mar 2022)

Renegato dijo:


> habría que ver cuantos ucranianos y mercenarios han muerto ya, si se confirman esas cifras hacia décadas que no veíamos una guerra tan dura



Mueren 500 Ucros por día


----------



## Fígaro (21 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> *BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM*



Sería cojonudo, hacen falta otros 20.000 o 30.000 para que el chuloputas del Kremlin vaya reculando.


----------



## Don Pascual (21 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Telegram ucraniano



Algún enlace. y muchas gracias.


----------



## Zappa (21 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> *No pueden ser tantas.* Eso ronda un 14% de los efectivos desplegados (~180.000). Ayer leí que una operación se considera un absoluto fracaso cuadno pierden entre el 15-20% de los efectivos, el 20% ya entra dentro de "catástrofe".



Quizás si lo sean.

Temo que Putin ha calculado muy, pero que muy mal, su capacidad efectiva de someter Ucrania ENTERA (no solo el Donbass) por las armas. Al fin y al cabo, no son follacabras con el AK47 de la guerra fría los Ucranianos. Están armados hasta los dientes por el imperio, y digo yo que de algo debe servir las millonadas que les han regalado en armamento.

Esto no creo que vaya de resistir, Ucrania sería barrida en último término, si, pero ¿a qué precio?

Si se lo ponen lo bastante difícil a Putin, puede que se le atragante el pastel.

10.000 muertos son muchos muertos, de un total de 180.000. No es baladí.

Cuando Roma perdió las tres legiones en el bosque de Teutoburgo, perdió, aproximadamente, un 10% de su poder militar. Y no se recuperó, de forma eficiente, ya nunca. Germania nunca fue sometida.

Y de los polvos que levantaron en aquella época, llegaron tres siglos después los lodos de los Godos, Alanos, Suevos, Vándalos y demás "gentecilla inferior"

Yo no lo veo, creo que esto termina mal para Putin, y posiblemente para nosotros, porque puede que muera matando.

Veo más factible cada vez el uso de un nuke para romper la baraja por parte de Rusia.


----------



## bubibartra (21 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> En efecto ya no dicen nada de las bajas, poco ha durado esa información
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claro que sí chaval y tengo que creerme que esa captura no es un montaje que se puede hacer en 20 minutos..


----------



## arriondas (21 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> DIRECTO. Feijóo: "Su intervención no es propia de un presidente, para hacer oposición sólo tiene que esperar a las elecciones"
> 
> 
> El curso político empieza con un inédito enfrentamiento entre Pedro Sánchez y Núñez Feijóo sobre energía y en un escenario menos habitual: el Senado.
> ...



Quieres otro Vukovar, ¿eh? Actorcillo de medio pelo... Tan cabrón como Tudjman.


----------



## delhierro (21 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Joder, 10.000 muertos redondeando (alguno de los heridos ya no levantará cabeza)
> 
> Y casi 17.000 heridos.
> 
> ...



Esas cifras son simplemente una chorrada. No te las creas, son historietas para tapar la realidad, los rusos los van a machacar hasta que se rindan mientras la OTAN , los yanquis y todos los que se vendieron como los jefecillos del mundo miran para otro lado.

En cuanto al plan, joder a mi es lo que me sigue faltanto EL PUTO PLAN de como acaba el tema.


----------



## coscorron (21 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



La calefacción, la carne, el coche, el gas ... para acabar con Rusia vamos a tener que volver a la edad media.


----------



## Demodé (21 Mar 2022)

15:54 "propaganda totalitaria" del bando OTAN. Primeros 16 minutos, e intro del programa todo sobre Ucrania:


----------



## Kreonte (21 Mar 2022)

Ojalá no manden más armas y el interés de los mass media occidentales decrezca a la mínima. Se lo está ganando a pulso. Este y los americanos quieren meternos en el conflicto sí o sí.


----------



## Zappa (21 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Esas cifras son simplemente una chorrada. No te las creas, son historietas para tapar la realidad, los rusos los van a machacar hasta que se rindan mientras la OTAN , los yanquis y todos los que se vendieron como los jefecillos del mundo miran para otro lado.



Ese machaque no es gratis.
Esto no es EEUU lanzando bombas inteligentes a los follacabras del desierto, mientras que su industria va viento en popa, porque la guerra es siempre buena para los negocios, en su caso.

Esto le debe estar saliendo caro a Rusia.



> En cuanto al plan, joder a mi es lo que me sigue faltanto EL PUTO PLAN de como acaba el tema.



No lo sé.
Pero si Rusia sigue por aquí y esto se recrudece, va a ser complicado dar marcha atrás.

Se terminó la vía diplomática, me temo.


----------



## Roedr (21 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Sería cojonudo, hacen falta otros 20.000 o 30.000 para que el chuloputas del Kremlin vaya reculando.



No van a recular aunque mueran 100k soldados rusos. Rusia se juega todo en esta guerra.


----------



## Fauna iberica (21 Mar 2022)

Encima de psicopata cobarde y cagon el genocida ese, espero que lo encuentren en el agujero donde se haya escondido y lo liquiden sin contemplaciones.


----------



## PutoNWO (21 Mar 2022)

Para La Sexta tirar bombas aturdidoras y despejar a la gente de una plaza es un crimen.

En cambio si bombardeas autobuses de civiles y haces escudos humanos con civiles. Eso no sale ningún día, ni siquiera lo comentan.

Y que luego se extrañen que entren en platós y hagan un Charlie 

Poned la puta sexta que es una tira de mentiras y manipulaciones constantes


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> El link al periódico está la primera respuesta al tweet


----------



## Oso Polar (21 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> *BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM*



Tan boom que no puede ni siquiera linkear el "articulo oficial".

Al ignore por ensuciar el hilo.


----------



## bubibartra (21 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Sería cojonudo, hacen falta otros 20.000 o 30.000 para que el chuloputas del Kremlin vaya reculando.



Tranquilo que la noticia ya ha desaparecido

Ostra que es el pradva. No dios se cree que publicarán número de bajas que no sean oficiales. Pero ojo no ha sido un montaje la captura y nos lo creemos que esa noticia estuvo dos minutos en el pradva ..bueno también puede haber sido un hackero. Pero eso no lo pública el prdva... Eso seguri... otro periódico ... Pero el pradva ... Ay dios


----------



## Discordante (21 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


>



Que cosas. He entrado y he visto la pagina con esos datos de 26.000 bajas (9.500) muertos y justo en twitter han puesto lo de que ya habian censurado la pagina.

He abierto la pagina en otro navegador y asi es. Han cortado un monton de texto y eliminado cualquier mencion a las bajas.

Tengo literalmente abiertos 2 navegadores con la misma pagina con apenas 10 minutos de diferencia y son mundos opuestos.

El 15% de la fuerza incial.

Tienen que llegar a un acuerdo de paz ya.



Zappa dijo:


> Quizás si lo sean.
> 
> Temo que Putin ha calculado muy, pero que muy mal, su capacidad efectiva de someter Ucrania ENTERA (no solo el Donbass) por las armas. Al fin y al cabo, no son follacabras con el AK47 de la guerra fría los Ucranianos. Están armados hasta los dientes por el imperio, y digo yo que de algo debe servir las millonadas que les han regalado en armamento.
> 
> ...



Si esas cifras son reales (y no es solo que lo haya publicado un medio Ruso si no que muchos analistas se mueven en numeros similares) tienen que parar ya. Es imposible mantener ese ritmo.







Y si Rusia ha sufrido eso Ucrania yo diria que facilmente entre un 50 y 100% mas. En menos de un mes. Tienen que negociar una paz ya.


----------



## Fígaro (21 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No van a recular aunque mueran 100k soldados rusos. Rusia se juega todo en esta guerra.



Hombre, quizás sí que rebaje sus objetivos.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Joder, 10.000 muertos redondeando (alguno de los heridos ya no levantará cabeza)
> 
> Y casi 17.000 heridos.
> 
> ...



Orynx, en su pagina calcula 15.000 muertos, es bastante fiable, multiplica por 3 los heridos. Por esa razon esta tirando de reservas de todo el mundo: libios, sirios, chechenos, OSetia, etc, porque Rusia no tiene reservas


----------



## Roedr (21 Mar 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Tan boom que no puede ni siquiera linkear el "articulo oficial".
> 
> Al ignore por ensuciar el hilo.



Es raro que txusky, el buitre necrófilo, no haya aderezado su post con varios cadáveres.


----------



## NPI (21 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Se queja porque el insecticida de los trolls es el ignore, es lo que más les duele. Contestarles, insultarles o poner en evidencia sus trolas no sirve, están aquí precisamente para que perdamos el tiempo y desviemos nuestra atención hacía sus mierdas, esa es su función. Al ignorarlos en hilo aumenta en mensajes con información real, menos usuarios les contestan y el nivel de limpieza aumenta.
> 
> El ignore es la saluc...



Y si la moderación actuará contra las IPs de los propagandistas (bots, CMs, multicuentas, etc...) a sueldo sería mejor, pero el administrador no ganaría tanto.


----------



## pepetemete (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Orynx, en su pagina calcula 15.000 muertos, es bastante fiable, multiplica por 3 los heridos. Por esa razon esta tirando de reservas de todo el mundo: libios, sirios, chechenos, OSetia, etc, porque Rusia no tiene reservas



Se comenta que están tirando los misiles hipersónicos como fin de fiesta... están acabados


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (21 Mar 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> No puedo evitar ver paralelismos con la guerra civil española. Ahora mismo el ejército ucraniano es como el Ejército Popular de la República a finales de 1938. Derrotado, con milicias haciendo maldades en retaguardia, sin posibilidad real de plantear contraofensivas y con un presidente llamando a la resistencia y encomendándose al inicio de una guerra mundial como única forma posible de ganar la guerra.
> 
> Ya sólo falta un Segismundo Casado que derroque a Zelenski y empiece a negociar la capitulación.



Si se quiere se pueden encontrar paralelismos en casi todo, pero la guerra civil y la operación en Ucrania se parecen como un huevo a una castaña.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (21 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Por ser la amante de alguien? Estamos de coña?



No, no estoy de _coña _... No sé porque te parece eso, putino


----------



## Zepequenhô (21 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Y si Rusia ha sufrido eso Ucrania yo diria que facilmente entre un 50 y 100% mas. En menos de un mes. Tienen que negociar una paz ya.



Normalmente en una guerra, el bando atacante siempre soporta tres veces más bajas, ya que ha de avanzar, que el defensor, que suele estar atrincherado.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Se comenta que están tirando los misiles hipersónicos como fin de fiesta... están acabados



Si utilizas tu arma estrella como ultimo recurso.. por algo será.. llamale cabreo, pataleta o lo que sea. Pero lo que si es cierto que estan cayendo como chinches los rusos (los ucras tb pero bastante menos)


----------



## amcxxl (21 Mar 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Tan boom que no puede ni siquiera linkear el "articulo oficial".
> 
> Al ignore por ensuciar el hilo.



en Kosomlskaya Pravda no dice nada de eso ni lo dira, y si las bajas militares rusas fueran 10000 muertos entonces las ucras serian 100.000 muertos y ya habria acabado la guerra


----------



## Roedr (21 Mar 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Se comenta que están tirando los misiles hipersónicos como fin de fiesta... están acabados



Cuando se le acaben ya solo podrán echar mano de sus 5k nukes.


----------



## PutoNWO (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Orynx, en su pagina calcula 15.000 muertos, es bastante fiable, multiplica por 3 los heridos. Por esa razon esta tirando de reservas de todo el mundo: libios, sirios, chechenos, OSetia, etc, porque Rusia no tiene reservas



Que de pajas te haces, no hay libios ni Sirios. Los de Chechenia llevan desde el primer día. Los de Osetia no son ni mil. Deja de hacerte pajas


----------



## EGO (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Orynx, en su pagina calcula 15.000 muertos, es bastante fiable, multiplica por 3 los heridos. Por esa razon esta tirando de reservas de todo el mundo: libios, sirios, chechenos, OSetia, etc, porque Rusia no tiene reservas



El Pentagono daba 7k muertos la semana pasada y se han quedadp cortos.

Espero que muchos sean follacabras de Kadirov.


----------



## Arraki (21 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Para La Sexta tirar bombas aturdidoras y despejar a la gente de una plaza es un crimen.
> 
> En cambio si bombardeas autobuses de civiles y haces escudos humanos con civiles. Eso no sale ningún día, ni siquiera lo comentan.
> 
> ...



Al medio día no se ni porqué tenía puesto al gordo y ha salido una vieja rubia fea diciendo que estaban disparando a la gente 

La manipulación de esta gente no conoce límites


----------



## ProfeInsti (21 Mar 2022)

Los europeos se pensaban que jamás iba haber una guerra y una pandemia en Europa.
Y se equivocaron completamente.


----------



## Oso Polar (21 Mar 2022)

De dónde sacan que las bajas rusas son 12K, recordar que hay dos ejércitos involucrados: 1) Las milicias del Donbass que no son parte del ejercito regular ruso que han enfrentado a las fuerzas ucranianas atrincheras, motivadas y bien apertrechadas y que es seguro donde se han reportado las mayores bajas, y 2) El ejercito regular que sus mayores bajas fueron en los primeros días de conflicto.

Saludos,


----------



## pepetemete (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Si utilizas tu arma estrella como ultimo recurso.. por algo será.. llamale cabreo, pataleta o lo que sea. Pero lo que si es cierto que estan cayendo como chinches los rusos (los ucras tb pero bastante menos)



Mi mensaje era irónico...


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Que de pajas te haces, no hay libios ni Sirios. Los de Chechenia llevan desde el primer día. Los de Osetia no son ni mil. Deja de hacerte pajas



Se ha pedido ayuda a Libia y Siria, mendrugo, para ser proputin no te enteras de nada y a este paso a los pigmeos tb


----------



## capitán almeida (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Orynx, en su pagina calcula 15.000 muertos, es bastante fiable, multiplica por 3 los heridos. Por esa razon esta tirando de reservas de todo el mundo: libios, sirios, chechenos, OSetia, etc, porque Rusia no tiene reservas



Ese orynx tira por lo bajo, lo veo y subo a 150.000 muertos y medio millón de heridos, por eso han tenido que traer a los osetios que son 4 y el del tambor


----------



## kozioł (21 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Eso de ¨no sé de qué palo vas¨ es una vulgaridad callejera que hacía años que no escuchaba, si te soy sincero.
> 
> Parece que te molesta que alguien que admira y ama a Polonia, su tradición y su historia de sufrimiento bajo esvásticas, hoces y martillos no comulgue con el odio irracional a Rusia, su tradición y su cultura, máxime después del infierno que están pasando los ucranianos de habla rusa que viven escondidos en sótanos desde 2014.
> 
> ...



Pues perdone usted el vulgarismo, dónde vamos a parar. Qué horror...!

Y no tergiverses, nadie te ha hablado de "odiar a Rusia". No uses hombres de paja. No lo haría para los chinos, pero sí al Partido Comunista, ni tampoco de España pero sí en cambio del PSOE y de Sánchez. Yo te he hablado claramente de Putin.

Así que nada por ahí.

Lo que te digo es que sin saberlo lo estás haciendo. Ayudando a defender el comunismo que nos viene de la mano de Putin. 
Que ya sabes que no ha tratado bien a los polacos, sino que ha hecho purgas. Pero tú te refugias en una pretendida falta de diplomacia de los polacos. 

Claro, te piensas que en Polonia se chupan el dedo.

Ni tampoco he defendido ninguna ideología bajo la que te parapetas tú, al igual que lo hace el genocida Putin. Es sólo una excusa, tanto para él como para tí. 
Tu sabrás porqué lo haces.

Si los países que citas no estuvieran bajo la OTAN, habrían sido borrados hace bastante tiempo por Rusia.

- Si vamos al tema de bombardear civiles, es algo que se ha hecho por ambos lados: 5000 militares de cada lado y 3000 civiles si quitamos los 300 extranjeros. Que habría que ver cómo se reparten estos últimos. Es una excusa, y ninguna de las dos partes puede decir que es más "inocente".

- Esta excusa del inicio de las hostilidades a quien le ha venido mejor es a Putin, para desarrollar el plan que tiene a medias con su socio chino para desbaratar Europa, ante la pasividad de los que agitáis la propaganda de Putin como la "justicia".

- La OTAN está bloqueada: Es precisamente por la que se lió a partir de 2014, que a Ucrania no se le ha dejado entrar en la OTAN. Porque el tema estaba caliente, y que entrara significaba que automáticamente se iba a liar en virtud del artículo 5 que es vinculante. A Putin esto le ha venido muy bien y ahora lo comprobamos.

- Putin no se ha limitado a solucionar el problema que había en Donbass, sino que durante 8 años ha contribuido desde su lado a avivar el fuego. Y ahora que entra ha extendido la destrucción a todo el territorio de Ucrania, llevándola hasta la misma frontera de Polonia. Bombardeos indiscriminados de alfombra y destrucción de domicilios y haciendas, con el terror que lleva a 3 millones de desplazados por el momento, a liarla en los países de alrededor.

- Si fuera por lo de Volhynia no terminaríamos nunca, y ya ves que en Polonia no aplican la misma "lógica" del Napoleón del Kremlin. Lo mismito que aquí con la memoria histórica o los asesinados por ETA. Los que conocemos estos temas ya sabemos que quienes lo sacan al tiempo es porque buscan réditos políticos y pecuniarios. Si como dices eres católico y crees que fuego se arregla con fuego, también están justificadas entonces los asesinatos a manos de los "banderistas".

- Parece mentira que vayas de "eslavista" y hables de odio a lo "ruso", pero no te des cuenta de la cantidad de refugiados de habla rusa que están saliendo por la frontera de Ucrania. Estos días he tenido la oportunidad de tratar con refugiadas de Kiev que han venido a mi ciudad, y todas ellas son de habla rusa. Imagínate que "odio a lo ruso" van a tener. Esto del "odio a lo ruso" es para mantener entretenidos a los cuñados "eslavistas de salón" que pueblan Burbuja, pero no engañan a nadie que conozca la realidad. Y esta es que hay muchas familias divididas 

- La guerra es por otros motivos que el "odio a lo ruso" o la "desnazificación" o cualquier cuento chino que te quiera hacer creer Putin con sus grandilocuentes discursos sobre historia y moral, donde omite los episodios que menos le interesan y más pueden explicar la situación actual, como el Holodomor.,

- La OTAN, tal como la entiendo yo, es una organización defensiva y viene a ser como la policía de Europa. Pretender que tengo que prescindir de mi defensa por pasados abusos es como decir que tengo que desfinanciar la policía ("defund the Police") por un pretendido abuso de parte de los países participantes como el mio. Pensamiento progre "woke" at its finest.

- Si tú como español y como europeo crees que tienes garantizada la defensa en caso de salirte de tal asociación, déjame darte una mala noticia: el mundo es un lugar muy duro y hay mucha gente en él que sin haberte conocido tiene ganas de rebanarte el cuello. Ojo con el pensamiento de Alicia, y la ilusión de creer que tienes la potestad de participar de la realidad como si fuera un espectáculo que ves desde tu butaca.

- No te confundas con propaganda barata. Lo de Belgrado fue algo instigado y organizado por el mismo que se sienta hoy en la Casa Blanca, y es a él y a los de su cuerda a los que hay que pedir cuentas. Pero también ten en cuenta que el horror que se vio en la antigua Yugoslavia podría haber sido mucho peor de no haber sido por la intervención americana. De ser sólo por la cobarde pasividad europea, se hubiera agravado el problema. El nunca justificable precio de Belgrado fue mucho menor que el de la inacción o la locura actual de Putin y ya se ha pagado.

- Pero claro, la OTAN hoy NO actúa. Y Putin no respeta el Memorando de Budapest que firmaron en 1994. ¿Cómo se puede esperar justicia de semejante fulano, cuando se mea en lo que han pactado con anterioridad? 









Why care about Ukraine and the Budapest Memorandum


The furor over President Donald Trump’s sordid bid to extort the president of Ukraine into investigating his potential 2020 political opponent raises an obvious question: Why should the United States care so much about Ukraine, a country 5,000 miles away?




www.brookings.edu


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

en teoria se estan dando de ostias los rusos con paramilitares y gente civil ucraniana, no tienen tanta experiencia en combate. en teoria tb los tendrian que haber arrasado y conquistado en menos de una semana, pero todo aqui se ha dado la vuelta


----------



## piru (21 Mar 2022)

Putin date prisa ¡JODER!
Turno para los gitanos:

Los ukronazis en su salsa, abusando de los que no se pueden defender:






Le va a meter el bolo de papel en la boca



Y no son civiles descontrolados, es oficial





A algún follaukras se le caerá al ver esto la cara de vergüenza ¿o no?


----------



## Fígaro (21 Mar 2022)

EGO dijo:


> El Pentagono daba 7k muertos la semana pasada y se han quedadp cortos.
> 
> Espero que muchos sean follacabras de Kadirov.



Y convenientemente envueltos en piel de jalufo.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Ese orynx tira por lo bajo, lo veo y subo a 150.000 muertos y medio millón de heridos, por eso han tenido que traer a los osetios que son 4 y el del tambor



Esta documentado en su pagina y su cuenta de twitter, en el caso de las perdidas de carros con numeros de serie y fotos que le van enviando ademas de material de todo tipo, te pasas por la pagina y te limpias las babillas


----------



## hartman (21 Mar 2022)

resiliente.
con los c-90 mandados a ucrania se le han mandado esto:


----------



## keylargof (21 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> en Kosomlskaya Pravda no dice nada de eso ni lo dira, y si las bajas militares rusas fueran 10000 muertos entonces las ucras serian 100.000 muertos y ya habria acabado la guerra


----------



## John Nash (21 Mar 2022)

El petróleo está a punto de entrar en fase de destrucción de demanda: qué significa y qué implicaciones tiene


El petróleo vuelve a la carga. Tras unos días de alivio en los precios (cayeron en 40 dólares en poco tiempo), el petróleo parece haber retomado la senda alcista ante el anquilosamiento de la guerra en Ucrania y la ausencia de alternativas rápidas y efectivas para reemplazar al petróleo ruso del...



www.eleconomista.es




*
La destrucción de demanda en términos económicos se refiere a una disminución permanente o sostenida de la demanda de un determinado bien (normalmente energético: petróleo o gas) *como última respuesta a unos precios muy altos y persistentes. Ante la escasez y los altos precios, los consumidores buscan vías para reducir el consumo de ese bien o tratan de encontrar caminos alternativos que eviten directamente su consumo.


----------



## capitán almeida (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Esta documentado en su pagina y su cuenta de twitter, en el caso de las perdidas de carros con numeros de serie y fotos que le van enviando ademas de material de todo tipo, te pasas por la pagina y te limpias las babillas



Vale ahora mismo, pero tranquilo que quedan las reservas de las islas kuriles que tan en camino


----------



## PutoNWO (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Se ha pedido ayuda a Libia y Siria, mendrugo, para ser proputin no te enteras de nada y a este paso a los pigmeos tb



A ver Payaso, se ofrecieron desde esos Países y Rusia dijo que no quiere a Sirios, ni libios ni nada y que a esa guerra van rusos solo.

Y deja de citarme si no sabes PAYASO


----------



## Arraki (21 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> *BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM*



He buscado insistentemente en www.kp.ru y no he visto nada de lo que pones.

Podrías enlazar la noticia¿?


----------



## NPI (21 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta, a ver si me la puedes responder:
> Por qué ABSOLUTAMENTE TODOS los foreros del 2020 sois subnormales?
> Gracias anticipadas.



@Seronoser ForoCoches, Menéame, etc... = Purgas


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Vale ahora mismo, pero tranquilo que quedan las reservas de las islas kuriles que tan en camino



Son camiones, no les quedan camiones


----------



## ProfeInsti (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Peineto (21 Mar 2022)

* Enternecedor discurso digno de la escuela dominical de la TIA. Vaya usted a cagar al ignore.*


----------



## eltonelero (21 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> La calefacción, la carne, el coche, el gas ... para acabar con Rusia vamos a tener que volver a la edad media.



lo curioso es que eran los rusos los que a las dos semanas no iban ni a poder encender la luz…


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> A ver Payaso, se ofrecieron desde esos Países y Rusia dijo que no quiere a Sirios, ni libios ni nada y que a esa guerra van rusos solo.



Pues ale ponte el orinal en la cabeza y a luchar por Putin


----------



## PutoNWO (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Pues ale ponte el orinal en la cabeza y a luchar por Putin



Que vaya la zorra de tu madre a chupar pollas chechenas


----------



## Mabuse (21 Mar 2022)

Son muy cachondos los perrorratas esos. Conocí a uno que se llamaba Tarzán, se tomaba muy en serio lo del grito de la selva el cabrón. Mi perra andaba enamoriscada de él, todo un alfa de medio palmo, pero le sacaba palmo y medio y nunca lograron consumar su amor.


----------



## Roedr (21 Mar 2022)

kozioł dijo:


> Pues perdone usted el vulgarismo, dónde vamos a parar. Qué horror...!
> 
> Y no tergiverses, nadie te ha hablado de "odiar a Rusia". No uses hombres de paja. No lo haría para los chinos, pero sí al Partido Comunista, ni tampoco de España pero sí en cambio del PSOE y de Sánchez. Yo te he hablado claramente de Putin.
> 
> ...



No estoy de acuerdo en varias cosas, en otras sí, pero es un post argumentado y se agradece.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

Минобороны сообщило, что российские войска завершают разгром националистического батальона «Донбасс»


В российском Минобороны заявили, что войска завершают разгром украинского националистического батальона




web.archive.org





Articulo que lo habian censurado, con las cifras y que han borrado rapidamente por revuelo q ha habido


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Que vaya la zorra de tu madre a chupar pollas chechenas



Mejor la tuya retrasado


----------



## Oso Polar (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Orynx, en su pagina calcula 15.000 muertos, es bastante fiable, multiplica por 3 los heridos. Por esa razon esta tirando de reservas de todo el mundo: libios, sirios, chechenos, OSetia, etc, porque Rusia no tiene reservas



Rusia, no tiene reservas????
Una página financiada por Dios sabrá quienes pone como bajas 15K y todos lo toman como si fuera escritura sagrada. si esto fuera cierto, dónde esta las imágenes de los hospitales de campaña abarrotados de heridos, me imagino que por más fuerte sea la censura en Rusia siempre se cuelan alguna y no hay nada. Es más en el 2014 en plena guerra del Donbass había "madres rusas" que reclamaban por sus hijos, eran menos de una docena pero había algo, hoy nada.

Y las noticias sobre 16K de sirios, otros tantos de Osetia, son eso noticias que no tienen ni pies ni cabeza, ya que si Kadyrov tiene a 100K de chechenos listo para el combate, para que va a traer tropas sirias en pleno invierno, que no están acostumbrados al frio, no conocen el idioma y el terreno y para más inri el transporte logístico sería una locura para cuando llegaran la guerra había terminado, incluso tienen a miles de soldados bielorrusos a unos cuantos cientos de kilómetros que tal vez no sería recomendable que luchen pero si pueden ayudar con el trabajo en retaguardia. 

Un poco más de claridad y contraste en las noticias y aplicar el sentido común.


----------



## Fígaro (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> en teoria se estan dando de ostias los rusos con paramilitares y gente civil ucraniana, no tienen tanta experiencia en combate. en teoria tb los tendrian que haber arrasado y conquistado en menos de una semana, pero todo aqui se ha dado la vuelta




Están comprobando lo que es bueno.

Y todavía les queda dolor infinito.


----------



## PutoNWO (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Mejor la tuya retrasado



A chuparla por ahí hijo de la gran PUTA


----------



## Stormtrooper (21 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Porque al responder, el algoritmo le da un bonus. Gana pasta vamos.



Ammmm


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Que vaya la zorra de tu madre a chupar pollas chechenas



encima eres una puta nenaza cobarde comedoritos


----------



## kelden (21 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Hombre, quizás sí que rebaje sus objetivos.



Cuantos más mueran, más se tiene que cobrar de Ukrania ..... imagínate el montón de pensiones ....


----------



## bigmaller (21 Mar 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Pues a ver en qué estado cerebral quedarían los que están demonizando a Rusia por la operación en Ucrania, si USA decidiera invadir Venezuela o algún otro país. Sería interesante y hasta hilarante ver los malabares argumentales para justificarlo, si no fuera por el sufrimiento y destrucción que se provocaría. Carne de frenopático.



No te creas. Visto lo visto estos últimos 2 años..... La gente se traga lo que sea.


----------



## amcxxl (21 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> El petróleo está a punto de entrar en fase de destrucción de demanda: qué significa y qué implicaciones tiene
> 
> 
> El petróleo vuelve a la carga. Tras unos días de alivio en los precios (cayeron en 40 dólares en poco tiempo), el petróleo parece haber retomado la senda alcista ante el anquilosamiento de la guerra en Ucrania y la ausencia de alternativas rápidas y efectivas para reemplazar al petróleo ruso del...
> ...



la destruccion de demanda la causa una crisis, por ejemplo la destruccion del sector de la construccion en 2008-2009 mando a dos millones al paro que se quedaron sin ingresos, causando a su vez una cadena de impagos , tanto de empresas quebradas como de hipotecas
el consumo de hormigon cayo de 5 millones de toneladas a 700 mil, etc...

si el precio del petroleo se mantiene alto, miles de empresas cerraran, millones iran al paro con la destruccion de sectores enteros de la economia y dejaran masivamente de consumir

a todo esto en Ucrania no se produce gas ni petroleo ni los petroleros pasan por el Mar Negro, por lo tanto no hay justificacion real de que falte suministro y el precio tenga que subir
*la crisis es inducida*

gracias Borrell, gracias Von del Leyen


----------



## fulcrum29smt (21 Mar 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> La fase terminal de los misiles de crucero de ataque a tierra es vertical. Puedes buscar videos del impacto de día de los tests que hace periódicamente Rusia con los SS-26, por ejemplo. Su fase terminal es hipersonica, por cierto. Por eso se especuló mucho si el diseñó del Kinzhal estaba basado en el SS-26. El diseño del vehículo Avanguard y el Zircón es totalmente distinto, hasta donde se sabe.
> 
> Si te interesa el tema puedes buscar de las pruebas de los misiles antibuque con blancos reales (buques retirados del servicio). Verás como su fase terminal es casi horizontal, en contraste.



El motivo del ataque desde la vertical es simple, el misil vuela muy alto, muy rápido y se descuelga en la vertical del objetivo dificultando el seguimiento y la intercepción por parte de las defensas SAM de medio alcance y corto alcance. Recordar lo del AEGIS en buques, sus antenas cubren las 4 latitudes pero no hay ninguna antena cubriendo su vertical.

Avangard y el Zircón son dos armas totalmente distintas.

El Avangard es un glider (planeador) hipersónico, se lanza mediante un misil ICBM... Mejor que explicarlo, un vídeo.



El Zircón es un un misil hipersónico táctico, tiene mucho menor alcance (1.000 Kms hasta donde se sabe lanzado desde el Mar/Tierra) y carga. En su caso simplemente usa un booster (acelerador) en el lanzamiento para conseguir altura y una velocidad superior a Mach 3, una vez alcanzada esta el booster se desprende del cuerpo del misil y entra en funcionamiento el motor principal Scramjet que acelera el misil hasta Mach 10 .

Los motores Scramjet no pueden usarse para hacer despegar un avión o un misil, solo empiezan a funcionar a partir de una velocidad de Mach 3 o superior, de ahí la utilidad del booster.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (21 Mar 2022)

Los medios están vendiendo que el avance Ruso es una derrota, nada mas lejos de la realidad...*.eso si empieza por desgracia a tener un efecto muy importante en la población, tanto en vidas como en perdidas civiles.*

El MAP que muestra la #Resistencia de #Donbass / #Donbas tuvo un gran éxito y #Luhansk / #LPR capturó casi el 97 % de este nuevo país #Donetsk capturó la mayor cantidad de residentes lugares/ciudad >>> también el 48 % de este nuevo país está libre de # neonazis fascistas


----------



## delhierro (21 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Ese machaque no es gratis.
> Esto no es EEUU lanzando bombas inteligentes a los follacabras del desierto, mientras que su industria va viento en popa, porque la guerra es siempre buena para los negocios, en su caso.
> 
> Esto le debe estar saliendo caro a Rusia.
> ...



¿ define caro ? Ese es el problema. Se van a quedar con al menos 3 millones más de población en las republicas, posiblemente más si se paran ahí porque habra prorrusos que se muevan si se lo montan bien. Si llegan al rio 10 millones. Con esa población, ese territorio , esas minas , esos puertos , esas ciudades , ( varias absolutamente intactas ). ¿ cuanto vale eso ?

Los tanques se los van a quedar tambien. Los recoge el que se queda con el terreno, no el que pasa de civil y saca una foto de la batalla. Y los rusos son los que tiene 1/3 del territorio enemigo.

Y luego el tema economico, nos vendia materias primas que pagabamos con euros que en una buena parte volvian porque la clase alta gasta aquí o cosas caras de aquí. Ahora nos siguen vendiendo pero nosotros no le vendemos nada. De hecho nos venden lo mismo más caro. Cierto los anglos les expulsan del capitalismo occidental....bueno quizas salgan ganando , eso se vera con el tiempo.


----------



## ProfeInsti (21 Mar 2022)

La solución a este conflicto tiene que ser completamente negociada.
Ucrania no tiene otra salida.


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

M. H. Carles Puigdemont. dijo:


> Polonia siempre acaba repartida, van cuatro veces y no aprenden.



La visten como invadible y va provocando.


----------



## ferrys (21 Mar 2022)

El misilazo del centro comercial es un Iskander. Nada de munición. Impresionante.


----------



## arriondas (21 Mar 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> lo curioso es que eran los rusos los que a las dos semanas no iban ni a poder encender la luz…



Y con las baldas de los supermercados vacías, decían los otánicos. Luego resulta que hoy vamos otra vez a un supermercado, y ahí siguen, bien surtidos. Eso de que tengas cuidado con lo que deseas, porque se puede cumplir, suele ser cierto.


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

Bueno, y a Zelinsky en pantalones de lycra. Para el orgullo y tal.


----------



## Fígaro (21 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Y con las baldas de los supermercados vacías, decían los otánicos. Luego resulta que hoy vamos otra vez a un supermercado, y ahí siguen, bien surtidos. Eso de que tengas cuidado con lo que deseas, porque se puede cumplir, suele ser cierto.



Jajajaja será porque aquí tenemos pasta para hacer acopio, y la orcorrusada es más pobre que las ratas.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (21 Mar 2022)

Los misiles DAGA van de puta madre.

Cagómetro de la OTAN a punto de reventar.


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Mar 2022)

Ni la televisión de Berlusconi ni la de Roures han dicho una sola palabra de los laboratorios de la muerte ni mostrado una sola foto de los plastificados hasta la muerte, bueno, se les escapó una en la Secta Noche, el sinsorgo del presentados le pregunró al bobo del correspnsal que eran esas personas atadas a arboles, el fulano con pinta de monguer le respondió: "Son presuntos saqueadores capturados por el CONTROVERTIDO Batallon Azov, algunos ya están muertos". Se debieron dar cuenta del fallo y no han vuelto dacar nada. La secuencia es siempre la misma, bombardeos, gorroña gorroñas llorosas, y gayers entusiastas.


----------



## Caracalla (21 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Quizás si lo sean.
> 
> Temo que Putin ha calculado muy, pero que muy mal, su capacidad efectiva de someter Ucrania ENTERA (no solo el Donbass) por las armas. Al fin y al cabo, no son follacabras con el AK47 de la guerra fría los Ucranianos. Están armados hasta los dientes por el imperio, y digo yo que de algo debe servir las millonadas que les han regalado en armamento.
> 
> ...



Si la cosa fuese mal... Rusia ya estaría movilizando a los 1,5 millones de soldados en Reserva que tiene.

No es el caso.


Zappa dijo:


> Ese machaque no es gratis.
> Esto no es EEUU lanzando bombas inteligentes a los follacabras del desierto, mientras que su industria va viento en popa, porque la guerra es siempre buena para los negocios, en su caso.
> 
> Esto le debe estar saliendo caro a Rusia.
> ...



Brent 116 dolares/barril.

Gas Natural Europa 96 €/MWh. Precio medio de Marzo 150 €/MWh.

Para que se entienda... en 1 solo mes Gazprom va a ganar casi el mismo dinero que ganaría normalmente en 1 año. 

Creo de verdad que no se está enfocando bien este tema. Europa se está desangrando en inflación y empiezan los disturbios que irán a más con las subidas monstruosas de los precios de los alimentos que están por venir.

No tengo nada claro que el objetivo sea invadir Kiev o Odesa. Viendo como los Chinos están cerrando la pinza inflacionista impidiendo el normal ritmo de exportación con el timo de los encierros por el COVID creo de verdad que esta Guerra no tiene tanto que ver con Ucrania como con catalizar la destrucción económica de Occidente y dejarlo tan jodido que China y Rusia puedan poner sus exigencias sobre la mesa dentro de 1 o 2 años.


----------



## _LoKy_ (21 Mar 2022)

_Más rumores de los ruskis sobre una entrada de Polonia en ucrolandia,_

Tengo noticias para los soldados ucranianos. Prepárate para abrir un segundo frente. Hoy, el Comandante en Jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Zaluzhny realizó algo así como una conferencia telefónica con los restos de los comandantes. Discutió los datos recibidos de la GUR.

Entonces, según estos datos, a fines del próximo mes, Polonia enviará sus tropas a 4 regiones occidentales de Ucrania. Primero, los polacos harán una serie de declaraciones de alto perfil de que Rusia planea atacar a Polonia. Luego, supuestamente trabajando de antemano para detener al enemigo en suelo extranjero y al mismo tiempo con el pretexto de ayudar al hermano pueblo ucraniano para que los ucranianos no comiencen a resistir de inmediato, el ejército polaco intentará tomar el control de la Regiones de Volyn, Lvov, Rivne y Ternopil.

Ahora está claro por qué algunos oficiales ucranianos ya han huido a Polonia.

Zaluzhny y otros comandantes ucranianos entienden este problema y que Polonia no vendrá a luchar contra los rusos sino a recuperar sus tierras históricas. Así que piensan qué hacer con él. Pero aún no lo he descubierto. En la reunión, incluso se expresó una de las propuestas para hacer las paces con Rusia, aunque solo sea para evitar la destrucción final de Ucrania. Por supuesto, nadie consideró seriamente esta propuesta pero estaba profundamente arraigada en la cabeza de los generales. Y tal vez Zaluzhny tendrá que dar este paso.


----------



## Argentium (21 Mar 2022)

Sentate tranquilo a esperar yanky... 

*Casa Blanca: Estados Unidos quiere escuchar a China condenar las actividades de Rusia sobre el terreno en Ucrania.*
20:12 || 21/03/2022


----------



## Fígaro (21 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> La solución a este conflicto tiene que ser completamente negociada.
> Ucrania no tiene otra salida.




Que sí que sí, que ya todos nos conocemos las ansias por la paz de los follaputines.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (21 Mar 2022)

Las tropas chechenas bajo el mando de Kadyrov han lanzado un nuevo video de Mariupol, #Donetsk . 




Rusia bombardea Venenos de Azov.


----------



## Oso Polar (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Минобороны сообщило, что российские войска завершают разгром националистического батальона «Донбасс»
> 
> 
> В российском Минобороны заявили, что войска завершают разгром украинского националистического батальона
> ...



Que artículo censurado si es lo que Ucrania dice todos los días, la información de esos 14K no es del ministerio ruso que las rechaza, es del fuentes ucranianas, es más indican que han reventado 96 aviones y está a la espera de las "armas milagrosas occidentales y de las fuerzas del 9no ejercito de Busse que se unirán a las del 12vo ejercito y levantaran el sitio de Kiev, embolsando y eliminando en la operación a los acosadores ruskies y con las sobrevivientes tropas de la defensa de Budapest, iniciaran la ofensiva final para que, junto con las tropas de Curlandia, asediar Moscu y colgar a V. Putin en el plazo de una semana.


----------



## Fígaro (21 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Cuantos más mueran, más se tiene que cobrar de Ukrania ..... imagínate el montón de pensiones ....





Jajajaja sí sí, verás qué risa de pensiones las que van a cobrar los rusos en cinco años...me veo a las grannys de la estepa haciendo la esquina en la orcocalle.


----------



## Impresionante (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## ferrys (21 Mar 2022)

Terrible oigan. Alguno es muy listo o muy tonto. No me jodan hombre. Ahora aplaudid borregos.


----------



## ProfeInsti (21 Mar 2022)

* Ukrania ilegaliza todos los partido políticos pro-rusos.
* Zelensky: Si las próximas negociaciones fallan es la 3 Guerra Mundial.
* Según el Komsomolskaya Pravda, 9.861 soldados rusos han
muerto en Ucrania y 16.153 han resultado heridos.
* Según la ONU, 925 civiles muertos.
* El Embajador de Ucrania en Polonia, dice que Polonia ha
comenzado los preparativos para una posible invasión de Rusia


----------



## paconan (21 Mar 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> Claro que sí chaval y tengo que creerme que esa captura no es un montaje que se puede hacer en 20 minutos..



Mira atontao puedes creer lo que te de la gana , es tu problema


Desde2 Sep 2014Mensajes412Reputación750 
Apestas a multi cm del calvo a kms
Carne de nevera


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (21 Mar 2022)

El artefacto alienígena está escondido en Mariúpol.


----------



## golden graham (21 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> _Más rumores de los ruskis sobre una entrada de Polonia en ucrolandia,_
> 
> Tengo noticias para los soldados ucranianos. Prepárate para abrir un segundo frente. Hoy, el Comandante en Jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Zaluzhny realizó algo así como una conferencia telefónica con los restos de los comandantes. Discutió los datos recibidos de la GUR.
> 
> ...



Que se queden leopolis


----------



## Castellano (21 Mar 2022)

Mientras entre 30.000 y 40.000 españoles viven en la calle...


Alfonso R Gómez Celis (@gomezdcelis) twitteó: Los ayuntamientos están trabajando para poner a disposición de los refugiados de #Ucrania más de 100.000 viviendas sociales.

Es una iniciativa coordinada por la @fempcomunica con el Gobierno de España que muestra, una vez más, el carácter solidario de nuestros municipios. https://t.co/cBoYWFKjoG


----------



## Peineto (21 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> _Ruido de sables..._
> 
> Cuanto más se prolongue el conflicto, más probable será que Ucrania sea dividida. La pandilla de Zelensky se está acercando con éxito a este escenario.
> 
> De fuentes europeas. Polonia está discutiendo con la OTAN su misión de mantenimiento de la paz en Ucrania. El verdadero objetivo es tomar el control de los territorios occidentales (en disputa) de Ucrania. Al mismo tiempo, la alianza está tratando de explicarle a Varsovia que estas acciones serán bajo su propio riesgo y si algo no sale según lo planeado entonces no podrá contar con el Artículo 5 del Tratado. Un golpe para Kiev desde donde no esperaban.




Me temo que la suerte de Ucrania está más que echada, de ahí que se esté destruyendoa la columna vertebral del Estado representado por el ejército. En cuanto a la OTAN..., a estas alturas y con una población que no sirve ni para tacos de escopeta, está como para andar con ardores guerreros, si no tiene ya fuerzas ni para ardor de estómago, como para invocar el artículo 5 que, ahora tiene una nueva redacción a cargo de los hermanos Marx.
Primero acojonan a la población durante una campaña terrorista de dos años, dos, y ahora pretenden que una población de conejos tal y tal..., anda ya..., es que se creen muy listos.

O tempora, o mores...


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * El Embajador de Ucrania en Polonia, dice que Polonia ha
> comenzado los preparativos para una posible invasión de Rusia



¿Con Ulanos o sin Ulanos?


----------



## Pinovski (21 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Joder, 10.000 muertos redondeando (alguno de los heridos ya no levantará cabeza)
> 
> Y casi 17.000 heridos.
> 
> ...



Siempre


----------



## arriondas (21 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jajajaja será porque aquí tenemos pasta para hacer acopio, y la orcorrusada es más pobre que las ratas.



Están cerrando hasta las gasolineras. En España, me refiero. A este paso vas a tener que comerte la pasta.

Muchos españoles viven al día, ojo. Ni siquiera pueden pagar gastos imprevistos a tocateja.


----------



## McNulty (21 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> La solución a este conflicto tiene que ser completamente negociada.
> Ucrania no tiene otra salida.



Parece que el zelensky va con todo, le suda la polla que le destruyan medio país. 

A ver que hace Putin cuando tenga todo el sur. No veo lo que dice Zhukov de conquistar toda ucrania.


----------



## Roedr (21 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> _Más rumores de los ruskis sobre una entrada de Polonia en ucrolandia,_
> 
> Tengo noticias para los soldados ucranianos. Prepárate para abrir un segundo frente. Hoy, el Comandante en Jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Zaluzhny realizó algo así como una conferencia telefónica con los restos de los comandantes. Discutió los datos recibidos de la GUR.
> 
> ...



Juego muy arriesgado, demasié, para los polacos. Me resulta difícil de creer. Aparte, tienen que llegar antes a un acuerdo con los rusos para hacer algo así.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (21 Mar 2022)

kozioł dijo:


> Pues perdone usted el vulgarismo, dónde vamos a parar. Qué horror...!
> 
> Y no tergiverses, nadie te ha hablado de "odiar a Rusia". No uses hombres de paja. No lo haría para los chinos, pero sí al Partido Comunista, ni tampoco de España pero sí en cambio del PSOE y de Sánchez. Yo te he hablado claramente de Putin.
> 
> ...




Gracias por tu elaborada respuesta.

Dos cositas:

Yo no voy de eslavista en absoluto, en todo caso me interesa la cultura polaca porque tengo un cariño sentimental a ese país por varias razones. No entiendo ruso ni sé leerlo, y chapurreo el polaco por la relación profesional que tengo con ese país, pero nunca he estado en Rusia ni tengo cariño por Putin. No sé cómo deduces que yo sea proputinista, proruso, eslavista de butaca de salón y demás apelativos que supongo son una película que te has ido formando sobre mí debido a la velocidad que va el hilo. No te culpo, es cierto que si no dices que Rusia es Satanás y putin el Anticristo, inmediatamente pasas a formar parte de la KGB como parece que es la imagen que tienes de mí.

No entiendo de donde sacas que yo apoye el comunismo, la verdad, pero es cierto que si opinas que la OTAN es una organización bondadosa que actua como árbitro, policía, juez y tutor de los pueblos europeos, pues no me extraña que tengas ese sesgo macartista con todo el que no se alinée con esa lógica.

Como propolonés que me declaro, me preocupa su torpeza histórica en la diplomacia, reconocida por ellos mismos, y confieso que me sorprendió su buena jugada con los MIg, pero no entiendo por qué no adopta una posición menos arriesgada cuando ya tiene la experiencia de que la policía del mundo como tu defines a la OTAN ya le falló en 1939, cuando fue traicionada por su anterior encarnación, los ¨aliados¨Francia y UK¨. Es que Polonia entra siempre al trapo, como un Mihura. Bravo y fuerte, pero al que acaban siempre banderilleando y finalmente sacrificando. Eso me da rabia precisamente porque amo y admiro a ese país.

Supongo que como buen polaco que entiendo que eres, y te felicito por tu dominio del español, habrás leído los libros de Norman Davies, ¨God´s playground¨ y ¨Powstanie 44¨ y se te ensanchará el pecho al pensar en tu glorioso país, pero no creo que sea demasiado patriótico echarse en las manos de la OTAN con la excusa de ¨es que si no, no existiría Polonia, Eslovaquia, Hungría, Rumanía o Bulgaria¨. Quizá la OTAN tuvo su sentido en el proceso de la postguerra europea, pero una vez caída la Unión Soviética, no es más que un negocio para engordar el entramado militar industrial.

En fín, no la tomes conmigo, yo no soy nadie y mi opinión, probablemente errada pues estoy al albur de que los medios y la propaganda me dejan entrever, no cuenta ni suma ni tiene la influencia que tu le das.

Quizá lo mejor sería que me metieras en el ignore si te enerva lo que escribo, pero ya te digo, son solo opiniones e impresiones a bote pronto en un foro perdido de internet. Pueden estar equivocadas, pueden tener algñun acierto, la verdad no la sabremos ni tu ni yo hasta que estemos frente a nuestro Creador. Gracias por abrirme los ojos, no sabia que el mundo era un lugar muy duro.


----------



## Peineto (21 Mar 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Que se queden leopolis



Puede, pero les va a costar una dura contrapartida a cara de perro una vez calmada la cosa.


----------



## Fígaro (21 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Están cerrando hasta las gasolineras. En España, me refiero. A este paso vas a tener que comerte la pasta.
> 
> Muchos españoles viven al día, ojo. Ni siquiera pueden pagar gastos imprevistos a tocateja.




Aquí el más tonto tiene tres casas, capullo. Y no bajan ni con el Armaggedon.


----------



## arriondas (21 Mar 2022)

O los RPG-7 checos que explotan al dispararlos... Ahora les están mandando chatarra, el camión del pescado. ¿No se dan cuenta de lo que eso significa? Les están tangando.


----------



## Fígaro (21 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Parece que el zelensky va con todo, le suda la polla que le destruyan medio país.
> 
> A ver que hace Putin cuando tenga todo el sur. No veo lo que dice Zhukov de conquistar toda ucrania.



Morir matando, hace bien, la Humanidad deberíamos de agradecer su sacrificio, evita futuras idas de olla de los turcochinos con aventuras extrafronterizas...

Que no se preocupe, que si jodemos gracias a él a Rusia para siempre, le reconstruiremos una Ucrania de oro y diamantes.


----------



## capitán almeida (21 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Son camiones, no les quedan camiones



No me jodas, de verdad? En eso seguro que no habían caido, que celada más tremenda ni se pueden retirar siquiera


----------



## Impresionante (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (21 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Los medios están vendiendo que el avance Ruso es una derrota



Para los medios otanistas todo es una derrota rusa, hagan lo que hagan y pase lo que pase.


----------



## arriondas (21 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Aquí el más tonto tiene tres casas, capullo. Y no bajan ni con el Armaggedon.



La mayor parte de los españoles tiene una casa, que es en la que vive. Y ya. Parece mentira que seas español.

Vas de listo, pero llegas hasta donde puedes, que no es muy lejos. Ni tocar los cojones sabes.


----------



## capitán almeida (21 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Están cerrando hasta las gasolineras. En España, me refiero. A este paso vas a tener que comerte la pasta.
> 
> Muchos españoles viven al día, ojo. Ni siquiera pueden pagar gastos imprevistos a tocateja.



Pa qué queremos gasolinera si ya tan diciendo que los domingos sin coche...peor tan los rusos que me acabo de enterar que quedaron hasta sin camiones, debieron mandalos todos pa aquí para joder al sanchinflas


----------



## Fígaro (21 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La mayor parte de los españoles tiene una casa, que es en la que vive. Y ya. Parece mentira que seas español.
> 
> Vas de listo, pero llegas hasta donde puedes, que no es muy lejos. Ni tocar los cojones sabes.



Jojojo ya veo lo que sabes de España.

Claro, te habrás juntado con cuatro perroflautas esmayaos y te piensas que aquí todo el mundo es así...

Lo llevas claro.


----------



## Yomateix (21 Mar 2022)

Antes era un dictador para todos....y ahora por enviar a gente a morir quieran o no es un héroe. Yo no se que más tiene que hacer o decir este hombre para que se note que no le importa cuanta gente muera o sufra mientras el pueda seguir en el poder. Difícilmente van a llegar a nada las negociaciones mientras el esté en el poder, salvo que sus propios aliados se canse al ver morir a sus ciudadanos o por miedo a que los mate también a ellos como con su negociador Denis Kireev al que decidió que era un espia sin ninguna prueba e hizo que le pegaran un tiro. Que la facilidad que tiene este hombre de tildar de ser pro Ruso con todo lo que no le gusta y tomar medidas contra ellos...sea un politico aliado, sean otros partidos políticos, sean....cualquiera que no le de la razón. Quiere que Rusia pare la guerra ¿Unos meses? Hasta que la gente vote si les parecen bien las condiciones de Rusia.....este hombre toma a la gente por estúpida. El resto de decisiones no le ha importado tomarlas unilateralmente, enviar a todos los hombres a la guerra a morir no le importa hacerlo unilateralmente, pero esa decisión no puede tomarla....que excusa más lamentable para no reconocer que no se plantea realmente la más mínima negociación.

* Zelenski asegura que el país no aceptará un ultimátum: “Nos tendrían que destruir a todos”*
Rusia ha puesto sobre la mesa una lista de exigencias para poner fin a la guerra, un listado que Zelenski Ucrania no puede aceptar. "Tenemos un ultimátum", ha afirmado Zelenski. "*Nos dicen: aquí están las condiciones. Aceptáis esas condiciones y ponemos fin a la guerra*". "No va a ir a ninguna parte", ha indicado el presidente. "Porque no es algo que me implique a mí solo. (...) *Nos tendrían que destruir a todos*; entonces sí, su ultimátum se podría cumplir". 
Zelenski, dijo este lunes que cualquier *compromiso acordado con Rusia para poner fin a la guerra tendría que ser votado por los ucranianos* en un referéndum. "La gente tendrá que hablar y responder a esta o aquella forma de compromiso. Y cuáles serán (los compromisos) es el tema de nuestras conversaciones y entendimiento entre Ucrania y Rusia"

Y por otro lado.

*Hungría asegura que no apoyará sanciones europeas a las exportaciones de energía rusa*
El Gobierno húngaro ha asegurado este lunes que no apoyará sancionar las exportaciones rusas de energía si esa decisión pusiera en peligro la seguridad energética del país centroeuropeo.


----------



## Marchamaliano (21 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Terrible oigan. Alguno es muy listo o muy tonto. No me jodan hombre. Ahora aplaudid borregos.



Vamos a ver con semejante pepinazo, todavía quedan las puertas del centro comercial y los muertos en la puerta frescos y sin haber sido destrozado sus cuerpos...joder rick, en ucrania ibas a triunfar.

Otanitos, sois gilipollas y os pensáis que el resto somos iguales.


----------



## rejon (21 Mar 2022)

Lo de consagrar Rusia al Sagrado Corazón está muy bien, pero...


----------



## capitán almeida (21 Mar 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Antes era un dictador para todos....y ahora por enviar a gente a morir quieran o no es un héroe. Yo no se que más tiene que hacer o decir este hombre para que se note que no le importa cuanta gente muera o sufra mientras el pueda seguir en el poder. Difícilmente van a llegar a nada las negociaciones mientras el esté en el poder, salvo que sus propios aliados se canse al ver morir a sus ciudadanos o por miedo a que los mate también a ellos como con su negociador Denis Kireev al que decidió que era un espia sin ninguna prueba e hizo que le pegaran un tiro. Que la facilidad que tiene este hombre de tildar de ser pro Ruso con todo lo que no le gusta y tomar medidas contra ellos...sea un politico aliado, sean otros partidos políticos, sean....cualquiera que no le de la razón.
> 
> * Zelenski asegura que el país no aceptará un ultimátum: “Nos tendrían que destruir a todos”*



En ello tamos pinochón, y los geppetos que te mueven los hilos que lo intenten de frente si tienen lo que hay que tener


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (21 Mar 2022)

*Este traidor charlatán anda suelto.*

Han metido una inflación brutal y absurda ya que Rusia ha seguido suministrando todo el petróleo y el gas y por ejemplo en España no se consume nada procedente de Rusia..han timado a sus pueblos....y dice una vez mas que no harán nada.

Borrell: "Se han planteado cuestiones relacionadas con la energía. Se trata de conseguir una respuesta eficaz que no signifique un coste inasumible. No era un día para tomar decisiones, pero sí para analizar posibles acciones futuras" https://bit.ly/3N8XGUk


----------



## arriondas (21 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Pa qué queremos gasolinera si ya tan diciendo que los domingos sin coche...peor tan los rusos que me acabo de enterar que quedaron hasta sin camiones, debieron mandalos todos pa aquí para joder al sanchinflas



Los rusos estarán tirando de caballos, reparando los Mig-23, los T-62 y los ZIL-157 de cuando reinó Carolo que tengan almacenados por ahí, ya que los ucranianos con sus Kaio-ken han destrozado todo lo que tenían.


----------



## Marchamaliano (21 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Este traidor charlatán anda suelto.*
> 
> Han metido una inflación brutal y absurda ya que Rusia ha seguido suministrando todo el petróleo y el gas y por ejemplo en España no se consume nada procedente de Rusia..han timado a sus pueblos....y dice una vez mas que no harán nada.
> 
> Borrell: "Se han planteado cuestiones relacionadas con la energía. Se trata de conseguir una respuesta eficaz que no signifique un coste inasumible. No era un día para tomar decisiones, pero sí para analizar posibles acciones futuras" https://bit.ly/3N8XGUk



Vaya puta alimaña


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (21 Mar 2022)

Los que quieren destruir Rusia también quieren destruir la OTAN o eso no, ya si eso que dejen hacer su NWO globalista también a los chinos y todos celebrando ser como EEUU en mediocre. 

Rusia habrá fracasado con sus órbitas del este, pero los anglosajones han fracasado con sus imperios globalmente. Ni uno ni otro son la solución.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (21 Mar 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Antes era un dictador para todos....y ahora por enviar a gente a morir quieran o no es un héroe. Yo no se que más tiene que hacer o decir este hombre para que se note que no le importa cuanta gente muera o sufra mientras el pueda seguir en el poder.



Joder... no os enteráis de nada, ¿verdad? Ese tipo, como el 90% de políticos, es un payaso que repite como loro los discursos que les mandan sus jefes, en este caso en Washington. Y sí, a los EEUU les da igual el número de bajas en una guerra a miles de kilómetros siempre que eso les beneficie.


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Inevitable Crimea y Donbas, pero no será solo eso bufón en Polonia
> 
> _El presidente ucraniano, Vladímir Zelenski, ha afirmado este lunes que los compromisos finales de las negociaciones entre Kiev y Moscú tendrán que decidirse mediante un referéndum celebrado en el territorio de Ucrania. El mandatario precisó que se trata de las garantías de seguridad para el país y de las decisiones sobre las cuestiones de la península de Crimea y la región de Donbass._
> 
> . Zelenski dice que los compromisos finales de las negociaciones entre Kiev y Moscú se decidirán mediante un referéndum que se celebrará en Ucrania



Qué democrático, qué líder, qué valiente, qué guapo (no homo). El partitócrata.


----------



## arriondas (21 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jojojo ya veo lo que sabes de España.
> 
> Claro, te habrás juntado con cuatro perroflautas esmayaos y te piensas que aquí todo el mundo es así...
> 
> Lo llevas claro.



Claro, claro. Ilumíname con tu excelsa sabiduría. Qué asesor se pierde el Reino...


----------



## PutoNWO (21 Mar 2022)

El mundo es una distopía en el momento en el que quieren hacer héroe mundial a un tipo como este




puesto por estos


----------



## Peineto (21 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> *BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM*
> 
> 
> 
> Faltabas tú. Bienvenido al ignore.


----------



## McNulty (21 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Morir matando, hace bien, la Humanidad deberíamos de agradecer su sacrificio, evita futuras idas de olla de los turcochinos con aventuras extrafronterizas...
> 
> Que no se preocupe, que si jodemos gracias a él a Rusia para siempre, le reconstruiremos una Ucrania de oro y diamantes.



Desde luego que es un sacrificio de los ucranianos...además literal.


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Creo que eran 180 mil, estaríamos alrededor de un 15%. Están al límite de un desastre total si no les llegan refuerzos.
> 
> También es posible que entre esos muertos estén contando desaparecidos que sean desertores, me parece más plausible que el que lleven esa pilla de muertos.



Esas cifras de casi 10.000 muertos y 16.000 heridos, suenan a falsas, en todos los ejercitos cuando una unidad militar pierde el 20% de sus efectivos, entre muertos y heridos, *se la repatria, porque ha perdido todo su valor militar, a efectos practicos estan desmoralizados y agotados...*
El numero de heridos tampoco cuadra, suele ser tres veces mas que el de muertos, luego esta el ofrecimiento de 500 prisioneros ukros para intercambiar, eso indica que el numero total de prisioneros rusos es menor de 500...

PD- Las fuentes ukras mienten y suplantan, pero los rusos no dan datos oficiales.


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>



Rusia mala. Versión 3.0.


----------



## hartman (21 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los rusos estarán tirando de caballos, reparando los Mig-23, los T-62 y los ZIL-157 de cuando reinó Carolo que tengan almacenados por ahí, ya que los ucranianos con sus Kaio-ken han destrozado todo lo que tenían.



y los t-26 y t-34.


----------



## txusky_g (21 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> He buscado insistentemente en www.kp.ru y no he visto nada de lo que pones.
> 
> Podrías enlazar la noticia¿?



Lo han retirado, pero en internet todo se queda:









Минобороны сообщило, что российские войска завершают разгром националистического батальона «Донбасс»


В российском Минобороны заявили, что войска завершают разгром украинского националистического батальона




web.archive.org





_
Según el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, durante la operación especial en Ucrania, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas perdieron 9861 personas muertas, 16153 personas resultaron heridas._


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Las minas de Odessa amenazan toda la cuenca del Mar Negro
> 
> El FSB de Rusia informó sobre el peligro de los campos de minas frente a la costa de Odessa para la navegación civil. Para demostrarlo con la mayor claridad posible, adjuntamos un mapa de corrientes.
> 
> ...



Se están luciendo los no-dirigentes del estado fallido anteriormente llamado Ucrania.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (21 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jajajaja sí sí, verás qué risa de pensiones las que van a cobrar los rusos en cinco años...me veo a las grannys de la estepa haciendo la esquina en la orcocalle.



Rusia tiene una deuda publica respecto al PIB del 19% junto con gas y petroleo para ellos y para vender a medio planeta mas.

Tienen para pensiones una buena temporada.

De hecho los que no tenemos para pagarlas somos nosotros, jajajaja.


----------



## Yomateix (21 Mar 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Joder... no os enteráis de nada, ¿verdad? Ese tipo, como el 90% de políticos, es un payaso que repite como loro los discursos que les mandan sus jefes, en este caso en Washington. Y sí, a los EEUU les da igual el número de bajas en una guerra a miles de kilómetros siempre que eso les beneficie.



Hombre nos enteramos mucho más que tú. De lo que tu te acabas de enterar algunos lo hemos dicho en muchas ocasiones ya anteriormente en el hilo, pero no vamos a repetirlo en cada post (Y puesto artículos sobre la recesión que sufrirá Europa mientras EEUU hace negocio vendiendo armas con el aumento del presupuesto al 2% o la venta del gas un 40% más caro que el Ruso) A ver si lees lo que ponen si vas a citar a alguien y decir que no se enteran, cuando el que no te enteras eres tú xD Pero si es que lo he dicho hasta en mi comentario anterior a este.....de verdad con lo poquito que cuesta leer antes de citar a nadie....para no quedar en evidencia como has hecho ahora.

Comentario anterior mio sobre quien manda...." parece que Europa son estos 3 paises y quienes deciden por todos y la Otan estos tres, más Reino Unido y su amo EEUU." Y mejor no te pongo el anterior sobre el hijo de Biden y sus negocios con Ucrania, que ya te da algo con tanta información que desconocias xD


----------



## coscorron (21 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Este traidor charlatán anda suelto.*
> 
> Han metido una inflación brutal y absurda ya que Rusia ha seguido suministrando todo el petróleo y el gas y por ejemplo en España no se consume nada procedente de Rusia..han timado a sus pueblos....y dice una vez mas que no harán nada.
> 
> Borrell: "Se han planteado cuestiones relacionadas con la energía. Se trata de conseguir una respuesta eficaz que no signifique un coste inasumible. No era un día para tomar decisiones, pero sí para analizar posibles acciones futuras" https://bit.ly/3N8XGUk



Todo eso no había que haberlo pensado antes ..??? Ahora ya no se trata de analizar y seguir analizando se trata de que en diez días llegan las facturas y la gente no va a poder pagarlas ... Y bueno, la gente no es lo peor, muchos negocios tampoco van a poder.


----------



## PutoNWO (21 Mar 2022)

Es que los Ucros ya van como los Rebeldes Sirios antes de entrar en Idlib. Escondidos como ratas donde pillan


----------



## Fígaro (21 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Claro, claro. Ilumíname con tu excelsa sabiduría. Qué asesor se pierde el Reino...




Ya te dije que el que quiera estudiar, que vaya al cole.

Yo aquí solo estoy para reírme con vuestros disparates y ya de paso otorgaros lindos cumplidos.

Las paridas que soltais son impagables, en serio que disfruto descojonándome de vuestra disonancia cognitiva.


----------



## Yomateix (21 Mar 2022)

*Rusia dice que el centro comercial bombardeado en Kyiv estaba vacío y que era utilizado para almacenar misiles*

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha reconocido este lunes el ataque sobre un centro comercial de Kyiv, pero ha asegurado que estaba vacío y que era utilizado como base para un vehículo lanzamisiles MLRS y para almacenar munición y proyectiles autopropulsados.

"Unidades nacionalistas ucranianas han ocupado durante días edificios residenciales del barrio Vinohradar de Kiev para disparar contra militares rusos utilizando lanzamisiles"


----------



## Fígaro (21 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Desde luego que es un sacrificio de los ucranianos...además literal.



Hombre, en la sangría rusa algo estamos aportando...y más que llegará!


----------



## Alvin Red (21 Mar 2022)

¿Hay algún resumen militar del día?
Perdonad la pregunta pero es que hilo va disparado y no da tiempo de leer.


----------



## Trilobite (21 Mar 2022)

A Zelinsky le van a pegar un tiro sus compratiotas mas pronto que tarde.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (21 Mar 2022)

Es simplemente sumar el PIB de la UE y el de USA..., contra el de Rusia, que tiene menos PIB que Italia y en unos meses, que ni Marruecos.
Recordemos que quien bombardeo la industria militar alemana eran los aliados, los que daban camiones a los sovieticos, trenes y ropa, comida y otro pertrechos, eran los aliados.
Los sovieticos ponian la sangre. Lo mismo estan haciendo los ucranianos.

Ya sabemos como acaba esto... 

Y China, ay, China no va a mover un dedo por una sencilla razón, ni por las amenazas de la OTAN, ni porque USA les ponga sanciones, es mas facil que eso. A China le interesa que Rusia caiga, para poder entrar de lleno en Siberia y explotar esa zona.

Porque China no aspira a ser el hegemon como nos han querido vender, China de toda la puta vida, quiere cerrarse sobre si misma, solo busca recursos para subsistir, y en Siberia tiene todo lo que necesita y mas


----------



## Bimbo (21 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Lo han retirado, pero en internet todo se queda:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



100% real no fake


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## arriondas (21 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Ya te dije que el que quiera estudiar, que vaya al cole.
> 
> Yo aquí solo estoy para reírme con vuestros disparates y ya de paso otorgaros lindos cumplidos.
> 
> Las paridas que soltais son impagables, en serio que disfruto descojonándome de vuestra disonancia cognitiva.



Tú primero, y deja de hablarle al espejo.


----------



## Demodé (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Azrael_II (21 Mar 2022)

Entendéis las risas medio risas de Sánchez?



Habla de un desafío formidable el tema de la crisis energética debido a la "guerra de Ucrania" ya no dice guerra de Putin. No delante de Macron que no se lleva mal con el líder ruso.

*RUSIA*

Ahora toca el frente de la propaganda:

1. El golpe de Estado y la discriminación y asesinatos a pro rusos 
2. Laboratorios hay que sacar más tajada 
3. La limpieza, los crímenes de guerra que está haciendo Zelenski y sus batallones de la Agenda plastificado hasta la muerte hasta niños.

Según un cálculo Paco mío, si hay cientos de videos de gente que plastifican y ya no solo hablan de saqueadores es muy probable que las víctimas de las torturas /asesinatos asciendan a:

Entre 1.000 y 10.000 es decir más que los 925 civiles que según la ONU ha matado Rusia, con la diferencia que las torturas son totalmente intencionadas


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (21 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Rocanrola Dinitrov Sánches de la Crus.



Mariupol pega para una chica y para un trans...y Don Bass para un jugador de la "talla" de Messi.

Yo ahí lo dejo.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (21 Mar 2022)

Pakistán, India, Arabia Saudí cada vez vez pasan mas de Occidente, pero aquí se vende como que Occidente fuera la comunidad internacional.


----------



## Fígaro (21 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Es simplemente sumar el PIB de la UE y el de USA..., contra el de Rusia, que tiene menos PIB que Italia y en unos meses, que ni Marruecos.
> Recordemos que quien bombardeo la industria militar alemana eran los aliados, los que daban camiones a los sovieticos, trenes y ropa, comida y otro pertrechos, eran los aliados.
> Los sovieticos ponian la sangre. Lo mismo estan haciendo los ucranianos.
> 
> ...



NOOOOOO

No diga eso hombre, que las verdades duelen.


----------



## crocodile (21 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Los europeos se pensaban que jamás iba haber una guerra y una pandemia en Europa.
> Y se equivocaron completamente.



Ya la hubo y acabo en genocidio de USA/OTAN a la población Serbia


----------



## manodura79 (21 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _NOW - Casa Blanca: El gobierno ruso está "explorando opciones para posibles ciberataques" contra infraestructuras críticas en Estados Unidos.
> 
> _



Se viene el apagón. Ya saben quien cargará con la culpa.


----------



## llabiegu (21 Mar 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Que se queden leopolis



Por mi perfecto, y que Alemania recupere Pomerania y Silesia


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

Esa cifra, salvo que la dé oficialmente la propia Rusia, no la sabe ni la puede saber nadie por motivos obvios (nadie los está contando en cada frente). Y está claro que Rusia no va a dar esa cifra, al menos mientras siga la operación.


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

Trilobite dijo:


> A Zelinsky le van a pegar un tiro sus compratiotas mas pronto que tarde.



En cuanto firme el tratado de paz, más concretamente. Es lo que tiene encender los ánimos de radicales y luego dejarlos en coitus interruptus.


----------



## Von Rudel (21 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Es simplemente sumar el PIB de la UE y el de USA..., contra el de Rusia, que tiene menos PIB que Italia y en unos meses, que ni Marruecos.
> Recordemos que quien bombardeo la industria militar alemana eran los aliados, los que daban camiones a los sovieticos, trenes y ropa, comida y otro pertrechos, eran los aliados.
> Los sovieticos ponian la sangre. Lo mismo estan haciendo los ucranianos.
> 
> ...




Rusia no ha lidapidado cientos de miles de millones en inmigrantes ilegales, operaciones de apoyo a guerras del imperio americano, politicas de genero, etc....


Rusia ha gastado el dinero en defensa, Europa en llamarnos racistas y lanzar misiles de 130 millones de Euros contra pastores de cabras de Afganistan que en toda su vida no producen mas de 3000 dolares en toda su vida.


----------



## Silvia Charo (21 Mar 2022)

Diez mil madres rusas jamás volverán a ver a sus hijos y todavía no ha capitulado ni una sola gran urbe. Rusia está en una encrucijada: perseverar con su operación "quirúrgica" y afrontar una larga guerra de atrición hacia Dios sabe dónde, o escalar a una guerra más convencional y convertir esto en un más que probable baño de sangre que difícilmente sería aceptado por la comunidad internacional.

Es más, a los propios rusos se les vendió una operación para "redimir" a sus hermanos descarriados ucranianos, no una interminable guerra fraticida. Aceptarán el sacrificio de 50k o 100k de sus chicos por un pedacito de tierra? Todo lo que no sea controlar directa o indirectamente el futuro de Ucrania será inasumible y supondrá el adiós de Putin.

El problema es que estamos acercándonos a un punto de no retorno donde es un todo o nada. Cuando los muertos se apilan sobre la mesa llega un punto en que solo queda la victoria cueste lo que cueste, todo lo demás es una humillación para los vivos, y sobre todo, para el recuerdo de los que se fueron.


----------



## Trilobite (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> En cuanto firme el tratado de paz, más concretamente. Es lo que tiene encender los ánimos de radicales y luego dejarlos en coitus interruptus.



Es que está jodido, si no firma algunos se van a cansar de ser bombardeados, si firma los ultranacionalistas le van a considerar un traidor. Si es listo firmará con un pie en el avion a Panamá.


----------



## Demodé (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (21 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Rusia no ha lidapidado cientos de miles de millones en inmigrantes ilegales, operaciones de apoyo a guerras del imperio americano, politicas de genero, etc....
> 
> 
> Rusia ha gastado el dinero en defensa, Europa en llamarnos racistas y lanzar misiles de 130 millones de Euros contra pastores de cabras de Afganistan que en toda su vida no producen mas de 3000 dolares en toda su vida.



"Rusia ha gastado el dinero en Defensa".

De las comisiones por el camino no hablamos.

Y de lo que le está sirviendo tampoco.


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Rusia no ha lidapidado cientos de miles de millones en inmigrantes ilegales, operaciones de apoyo a guerras del imperio americano, politicas de genero, etc....
> 
> 
> Rusia ha gastado el dinero en defensa, Europa en llamarnos racistas y lanzar misiles de 130 millones de Euros contra pastores de cabras de Afganistan que en toda su vida no producen mas de 3000 dolares en toda su vida.



Con 23000 minolles chiringuiteiros da para unos cuantos misiles:









Esto es lo que cuesta cada uno de los misiles y bombas lanzadas desde el aire por el Pentágono. – Galaxia Militar


Cada vez que se ven imágenes de aviones de combate, drones y helicópteros militares estadounidenses desplegados en operaciones en el extranjero, o incluso sólo durante los ejercicios en los Estados Unidos o en el extranjero, a menudo se cargan con varios misiles y otras municiones de precisión...




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## Fígaro (21 Mar 2022)

Trilobite dijo:


> Es que está jodido, si no firma algunos se van a cansar de ser bombardeados, si firma los ultranacionalistas le van a considerar un traidor. Si es listo firmará con un pie en el avion a Panamá.



Nada nada, un puto héroe que los rusos van a tener enfrente por mucho tiempo, y al que Occidente ya ha elevado a los altares.

Reíros del merchandising del Che.


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

Trilobite dijo:


> Es que está jodido, si no firma algunos se van a cansar de ser bombardeados, si firma los ultranacionalistas le van a considerar un traidor. Si es listo firmará con un pie en el avion a Panamá.



Si es listo, antes de firmar nada acordará un retiro dorado con cambio de personalidad en algún lugar tropical. Con USA, obviamente, que es quien se lo debe por los servicios prestados.


----------



## Trilobite (21 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Nada nada, un puto héroe que los rusos van a tener enfrente por mucho tiempo, y al que Occidente ya ha elevado a los altares.
> 
> Reíros del merchandising del Che.



Igual que le han encumbrado, como a occidente le interese que se acabe la historia en Ucrania le sacan toda la mierda de los neonazis en que se apoya para mantener el poder y lo crucifican en todos los medios en 2 días. Material hay desde el 2014.


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

Pintamos más que el presidente del gobierno. Ya sé que es poco, es lo que hay.


----------



## rejon (21 Mar 2022)

El podemita Echenique reculando ha dicho, hace días , que los Partidos de la Guerra son los partidos de derecha y también lo son los " Medios de Televisión ". 

La hipocresía y cinismo de este Echenique y del resto de podemitas comunistas socios y aliados de Sánchez en sus gobierno es alucinante por no tener límite alguno.


----------



## Fígaro (21 Mar 2022)

Trilobite dijo:


> Igual que le han encumbrado, como a occidente le interese que se acabe la historia en Ucrania le sacan toda la mierda de los neonazis en que se apoya para mantener el poder y lo crucifican en todos los medios en 2 días. Material hay desde el 2014.



Eso es lo que te molaría.

Pero es al revés.

Ucrania hasta en la sopa hasta 2050 por lo menos.

Ajedrez!


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (21 Mar 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Se viene el apagón. Ya saben quien cargará con la culpa.



Perdón por el off-topic pero apagón va a haber sí o sí en alguna parte del globo (no sabemos cual) en los próximos años, los científicos llevan avisando desde hace ya muchos años, y va a ser por una tormenta solar. Lo digo porque parece que los gobiernos de medio mundo pasan del tema, luego se llevarán las manos a la cabeza.

Dicho esto: con algo de suerte en un par de años no necesitarán ni excusa para el tema del apagón.


----------



## jabalino (21 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> El motivo del ataque desde la vertical es simple, el misil vuela muy alto, muy rápido y se descuelga en la vertical del objetivo dificultando el seguimiento y la intercepción por parte de las defensas SAM de medio alcance y corto alcance. Recordar lo del AEGIS en buques, sus antenas cubren las 4 latitudes pero no hay ninguna antena cubriendo su vertical.
> 
> Avangard y el Zircón son dos armas totalmente distintas.
> 
> ...



Vamos, que cuando el tito Putin lanza esta clase de pepinacos, está diciendo que igual que manda uno de estos con carga convencional, manda uno con un nuke sin titubear. Sacada de chorra nivel alto


----------



## Fígaro (21 Mar 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Perdón por el off-topic pero apagón va a haber sí o sí en alguna parte del globo (no sabemos cual) en los próximos años, los científicos llevan avisando desde hace ya muchos años, y va a ser por una tormenta solar. Lo digo porque parece que los gobiernos de medio mundo pasan del tema, luego se llevarán las manos a la cabeza.
> 
> Dicho esto: con algo de suerte en un par de años no necesitarán ni excusa para el tema del apagón.



Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja

llega la hora del porro de después de cenar y nuestros follarrusos magufos se ponen en órbita, jajajaj todos cortados por el mismo patrón, putos dementes.


----------



## Fígaro (21 Mar 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> Vamos, que cuando el tito Putin lanza esta clase de pepinacos, está diciendo que igual que manda uno de estos con carga convencional, manda uno con un nuke sin titubear. Sacada de chorra nivel alto



Sí sí.

Menos nukes, caperucito.

No hay huevos.


----------



## mazuste (21 Mar 2022)

De IntelSlava

* El autor de uno de los principales canales de YouTube en ruso sobre temas militares fue detenido en Riga.*
_* Las autoridades europeas quieren acusarle de traición por la orientación prorrusa de sus vídeos

El canal de YouTube 'Historia de las Armas' se ha convertido en las últimas semanas en uno de los principales 
sitios de aficionados patrióticos de YouTube. Su autor, Kirill Fedorov, publicaba en él análisis de las hostilidades 
y no ocultaba sus posiciones prorrusas. Los vídeos se convirtieron en tendencia y ganaron millones de visitas,
lo que no gustó mucho a las autoridades de la UE.

Con residencia permanente en Letonia, Kirill decidió emigrar a Rusia, al ver cómo se deterioraba la situación
de la política exterior. Además, desde el principio de la operación militar, el bloguero empezó a recibir amenazas
periódicas: le ofrecían obsesivamente cambiar la orientación de sus vídeos hacia lo antirruso, prometiendo de lo 
contrario graves problemas con las autoridades. Pero el 17 de marzo, justo antes de su partida, en el apartamento 
de sus padres, fue detenido por los organismos de seguridad del Estado sin explicación alguna.

Tras las 48 horas que exige la legislación europea, no fue liberado, y sus familiares y su abogado fueron amenazados
con problemas si hablaban con la prensa rusa. Según ha podido averiguar Readovka, Fedorov fue detenido al ser llamado
por las autoridades europeas a Letonia: se le acusa de cooperación con Rusia y será acusado de traición. En particular, 
se le acusa de cooperación con la inteligencia rusa.

La situación se complica por el hecho de que Fedorov es un ciudadano de Letonia, y que se está ejerciendo presión
sobre sus familiares, que se encuentran actualmente en Riga - la gente está muy intimidada y tiene miedo de hablar 
con alguien. Es evidente que las autoridades europeas utilizarán este caso para presionar a todos los que prestan
al menos algún apoyo mediático a Rusia. En la Europa moderna, ya no puede haber dos opiniones sobre la cuestión *_
*de nuestro país.*


----------



## itaka (21 Mar 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> 100% real no fake



he traducido la noticia y no dice nadda de las 10.000 bajas rusas,


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (21 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> @en tu casa o en mi cueva cuenta renacida (muy vieja) para la ocasión.



Una cuenta renacida dice, claro tiene más credibilidad una cuenta creada este año por un bit ruso para la ocasión ucraniana.


----------



## Mabuse (21 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Es simplemente sumar el PIB de la UE y el de USA..., contra el de Rusia, que tiene menos PIB que Italia y en unos meses, que ni Marruecos.
> Recordemos que quien bombardeo la industria militar alemana eran los aliados, los que daban camiones a los sovieticos, trenes y ropa, comida y otro pertrechos, eran los aliados.
> Los sovieticos ponian la sangre. Lo mismo estan haciendo los ucranianos.
> 
> ...



¿Cuantos tanques puede fabricar Italia con su presupuesto y cuantos Rusia?
China ya no quiere cerrarse, quiere ser el centro del comercio y la estacíon industrial más grande del mundo. A diferencia de Occidente, donde el gasto en guerras es público y el beneficio privado, allí ambas cosas son públicas. eso no les compensa y jugar con Siberia sería llamar a la guerra. Los chinos simplemente esperan, de momento acabar con el dólar podría provocar una guerra mundial, pero esperando el momento adecuado la OTAN no podrá mover ni un jeep por falta de presupuesto para combustible. Puede ser este verano o dentro de veinte, pero será.


----------



## Peineto (21 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Putin date prisa ¡JODER!
> Turno para los gitanos:
> 
> Los ukronazis en su salsa, abusando de los que no se pueden defender:
> ...



En unos días más os chechenos habilitarán la escuela de ursullinas que han preparado para enseñar buenos modales, corte y confección, así como urbanidad, tolerancia y corrección política y social a esta horda de engendros subnazifascistas salidos y engendrados por las memocracias occidentales. Va a ser de risa, pero en la zona del Democratistán no se va a enterar ni dios. ES JUSTICIA.


----------



## Impresionante (21 Mar 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> Diez mil madres rusas jamás volverán a ver a sus hijos y todavía no ha capitulado ni una sola gran urbe. Rusia está en una encrucijada: perseverar con su operación "quirúrgica" y afrontar una larga guerra de atrición hacia Dios sabe dónde, o escalar a una guerra más convencional y convertir esto en un más que probable baño de sangre que difícilmente sería aceptado por la comunidad internacional.
> 
> Es más, a los propios rusos se les vendió una operación para "redimir" a sus hermanos descarriados ucranianos, no una interminable guerra fraticida. Aceptarán el sacrificio de 50k o 100k de sus chicos por un pedacito de tierra? Todo lo que no sea controlar directa o indirectamente el futuro de Ucrania será inasumible y supondrá el adiós de Putin.
> 
> El problema es que estamos acercándonos a un punto de no retorno donde es un todo o nada. Cuando los muertos se apilan sobre la mesa llega un punto en que solo queda la victoria cueste lo que cueste, todo lo demás es una humillación para los vivos, y sobre todo, para el recuerdo de los que se fueron.



Rusia defiende su país y sus principios.

Frente a eso, junto con las nukes, no hay Dios que les venza


----------



## npintos (21 Mar 2022)

19/3
Último informe publicado por la autoridad nuclear de Ucrania. Esperemos que solo sea un retraso "adminsitrativo" y no que ya no hay nadie "en control".


----------



## HUROGÁN (21 Mar 2022)

Sanchez tiene un amaneramiento tipo curilla conciliador y ecuánime... que produce urticaria por el tono y por lo que suelta, su discurso es para subnormales acríticos y fans de electroencefalograma plano.


----------



## mazuste (21 Mar 2022)

Se comenta en los mentideros de la red que la visita de Biden a Polonia el viernes 
podría ser una oportunidad para un atentado de Falsa Bandera contra su avión 
del que se culparía a Rusia (por supuesto). Una gran oportunidad para una mayor 
implicación de la OTAN y de EEUU. Al estilo MH 17.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## NoRTH (21 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Mientras no aparezcan los morteros grandes es todo bastante normal…



estos con los A 10 yankies son los mejores aviones para el ataque a tierra

adema los grajos son versatiles portando incluso bombas para demoler edifcio

eso si en cierto modo dependen bastante y mucho de la pericia del piloto


Von Rudel dijo:


> Rusia no ha lidapidado cientos de miles de millones en inmigrantes ilegales, operaciones de apoyo a guerras del imperio americano, politicas de genero, etc....
> 
> *
> Rusia ha gastado el dinero en defensa, Europa en llamarnos racistas y lanzar misiles de 130 millones de Euros contra pastores de cabras de Afganistan que en toda su vida no producen mas de 3000 dolares en toda su vida.*




se tenia que decir y se dijo !!


----------



## Fígaro (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Con 23000 minolles chiringuiteiros da para unos cuantos misiles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estamos en Occidente chaval, hay pasta para eso y para más.

Y si no, se llama al Tito Sam, que ese gasta en Defensa disfrutándolo.

Payasos...


----------



## JOS1378 (21 Mar 2022)

*Asier Blas: "Guerra en Ucrania. ¿Qué está pasando?"*

Charla en Bilbao de Asier Blas, politólogo y profesor de la EHU, Universidad del País Vasco, organizada por las organizaciones internacionalistas Askapena y Komite Internazionalistak









Asier Blas:


Escucha y descarga los episodios de zirikabilbo gratis. Charla en Bilbao de Asier Blas, politólogo y profesor de la EHU, Universidad del País Vasco, organizada por las organizaciones internaci... Programa: zirikabilbo. Canal: zirikabilbo. Tiempo: 02:09:45 Subido 21/03 a las 20:58:40 83828118




www.ivoox.com


----------



## Archimanguina (21 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> _Más rumores de los ruskis sobre una entrada de Polonia en ucrolandia,_
> 
> Tengo noticias para los soldados ucranianos. Prepárate para abrir un segundo frente. Hoy, el Comandante en Jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Zaluzhny realizó algo así como una conferencia telefónica con los restos de los comandantes. Discutió los datos recibidos de la GUR.
> 
> ...



Pues como se meta polonia, hungria y rumania tb lo harán.. Tonto el último.


----------



## Trotamo (21 Mar 2022)

Los llamas héroes por que todos los que participaron en el asalto, están muertos, no?


----------



## hornblower (21 Mar 2022)

Hoy cumple 72 Sergey Lavrov


----------



## Fígaro (21 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>




Ojalá.

Negar el cielo a Rusia sería un enorme paso para sacudir al invasor y no encajar...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zepequenhô (21 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> _Más rumores de los ruskis sobre una entrada de Polonia en ucrolandia,_
> 
> Tengo noticias para los soldados ucranianos. Prepárate para abrir un segundo frente. Hoy, el Comandante en Jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Zaluzhny realizó algo así como una conferencia telefónica con los restos de los comandantes. Discutió los datos recibidos de la GUR.
> 
> ...



Bonita historia pero no me la creo.

Salvo que estuviera pactada la partición de Ucrania, nadie va a meterse en un avispero y provocar la tercera guerra mundial.


----------



## Fígaro (21 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



Made in Germany, cortocircuito para los nazirrusos del Jilo.


----------



## El amigo (21 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Podrian bombardear todas las casas de la familia del presidente ucraniano a ver si estaba en alguna, eso le hicieron a Gadafi matando a sus nietos y una de sus nueras ...tambien sería la guerra.
> 
> Algunos son muy finos con la forma de guerrar de los demas. Los Rusos estan siendo blandisimos comparados con cualquier conflicto otanico.



Dime qué es lo que te gusta de está guerra?


----------



## Discordante (21 Mar 2022)

itaka dijo:


> he traducido la noticia y no dice nadda de las 10.000 bajas rusas,



Cambia de traductor:

По данным Минобороны РФ, в ходе спецоперации на Украине ВС РФ потеряли убитыми 9861 человека, ранения получили 16153 человека.

Según el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, durante la operación especial en Ucrania, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas perdieron 9861 personas muertas, 16153 personas resultaron heridas.

De todos modos es informacion que han eliminado rapidamente. Pudiera tratarse de un error. Lo raro es que no lo han vuelto a subir con datos correctos.


----------



## Mabuse (21 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Se comenta en los mentideros de la red que la visita de Biden a Polonia el viernes
> podría ser una oportunidad para un atentado de Falsa Bandera contra su avión
> del que se culparía a Rusia (por supuesto). Una gran oportunidad para una mayor
> implicación de la OTAN y de EEUU. Al estilo MH 17.



Bien podría ser que Biden lleve una semana fiambre y aprovechen para incinerar el cadáver a cuenta del fondo de reptiles.


----------



## McNulty (21 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> *Estamos en Occidente chaval, hay pasta para eso y para más.*
> 
> Y si no, se llama al Tito Sam, que ese gasta en Defensa disfrutándolo.
> 
> Payasos...





No tenemos ni para mantener la pensión de los yayos, con una deuda billonaria que no podemos devolver y tenemos pasta para reconstruir 10 ucranias al año, claro que si guapi.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (21 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El podemita Echenique ...



Don't beat a dead horse, please


----------



## Expected (21 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Los europeos se pensaban que jamás iba haber una guerra y una pandemia en Europa.
> Y se equivocaron completamente.



Son la traducciones literales....Si lo hace USA...es un "daño colateral". Si lo hace Rusia es un "genocidio".


----------



## Impresionante (21 Mar 2022)

Ya han bloqueado sputnik news en todos los operadores de datos de Internet.

Me podéis recomendar algún VPN o similar para acceder a estas noticias, aunque sea de pago pero que no sea mucho?









Sputnik Mundo: noticias de última hora y de actualidad mundial


Sputnik Mundo es una agencia de noticias rusa que te trae las historias más importantes del acontecer mundial en español. Encuentra las noticias de última hora y temas de actualidad e interés en nuestra página




mundo.sputniknews.com


----------



## Zhukov (21 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ¿Hay algún resumen militar del día?
> Perdonad la pregunta pero es que hilo va disparado y no da tiempo de leer.



Aquí tienes el que he visto









Сводка


Без особых изменений. ВКС РФ продолжает наносить удары по стратегическим объектам противника, звездой номер один сегодня стал Тучинский полигон. Ровенская область дважды откалибрована. Объект - один из самых крупных центров подготовки специалистов для ВСУ - ВЧ А4152. Противник признает потери в…




donrf.livejournal.com





Hoy no hay parte nocturno, que tengo que volver al trabajo


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (21 Mar 2022)

esto


----------



## delhierro (21 Mar 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> Diez mil madres rusas jamás volverán a ver a sus hijos y todavía no ha capitulado ni una sola gran urbe. Rusia está en una encrucijada: perseverar con su operación "quirúrgica" y afrontar una larga guerra de atrición hacia Dios sabe dónde, o escalar a una guerra más convencional y convertir esto en un más que probable baño de sangre que difícilmente sería aceptado por la comunidad internacional.
> 
> Es más, a los propios rusos se les vendió una operación para "redimir" a sus hermanos descarriados ucranianos, no una interminable guerra fraticida. Aceptarán el sacrificio de 50k o 100k de sus chicos por un pedacito de tierra? Todo lo que no sea controlar directa o indirectamente el futuro de Ucrania será inasumible y supondrá el adiós de Putin.
> 
> El problema es que estamos acercándonos a un punto de no retorno donde es un todo o nada. Cuando los muertos se apilan sobre la mesa llega un punto en que solo queda la victoria cueste lo que cueste, todo lo demás es una humillación para los vivos, y sobre todo, para el recuerdo de los que se fueron.



Si te inventas datos, el resultado de la ecuación esta falseado desde el principio.

Luego das por hecho que si gana por aplastamiento y controla toda Ucrania , Putin pierde. Otra trampa.

La realidad es que las sanciones van a quedarse, muchas estan ya antes. La OTAN se ha retirado y no va a intervenir. Así que los rusos pueden tomarse su tiempo, y por lo tanto reducir bajas. Pueden tardar 2 dias, o 2 semanas en tomar Mariupol, Kharkov etc....o 2 meses.


----------



## mazuste (21 Mar 2022)

Militares nazis de Ucrania humillan a familia por su condición étnica. Las imágenes no aparecerá en CNN, ABC o FOX


----------



## kelden (21 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No tenemos ni para mantener la pensión de los yayos, con una deuda billonaria que no podemos devolver y tenemos pasta para reconstruir 10 ucranias al año, claro que si guapi.



No debemos nada. Debemos papelillos .... Y más pronto que tarde es lo que le dirán los gobiernos occidentales a los banqueros occidentales ...


----------



## JOS1378 (21 Mar 2022)

Minuto a minuto.. vigésimo sexto día de la operación especial rusa en Donbás - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Moscú, 21 mar (SANA) Comisionado de DD.HH confirma torturas cometidas por los ultranacionalistas u




www.sana.sy


----------



## Burbujo II (21 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No tenemos ni para mantener la pensión de los yayos, con una deuda billonaria que no podemos devolver y tenemos pasta para reconstruir 10 ucranias al año, claro que si guapi.



Las pensiones langosteras no se tocan.

Sigue remando.


----------



## El amigo (21 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Militares nazis de Ucrania humillan a familia por su condición étnica. Las imágenes no aparecerá en CNN, ABC o FOX
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 993712
> Ver archivo adjunto 993713



Puede ser cualquier cosa.


----------



## JOS1378 (21 Mar 2022)

“El avance más rápido en la historia militar”: lo que ocurre en Ucrania visto por un experto de EEUU - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Washington, 21 mar (SANA) El exoficial de inteligencia del Cuerpo de los Marines de EEUU Scott Ritte




www.sana.sy


----------



## JOS1378 (21 Mar 2022)

Consejo de Duma ruso pide al Congreso remoción de Biden - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Moscú, 21 mar (SANA) La Duma Estatal de Rusia ha pedido al Congreso de los Estados Unidos que dest




www.sana.sy


----------



## JOS1378 (21 Mar 2022)

Conversaciones ruso-chinas sobre actividades biológicas de Estados Unidos en Ucrania - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Moscú, 21 mar (SANA) El viceministro de Exteriores de Rusia, Sergei Ryabkov, exazminó con el embaja




www.sana.sy


----------



## El-Mano (21 Mar 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Si se quiere se pueden encontrar paralelismos en casi todo, pero la guerra civil y la operación en Ucrania se parecen como un huevo a una castaña.



Se parece más a Georgia 2008, y allí al de Georgia se le vio masticar su propia corbata, veremos cómo acaba este.


----------



## Peineto (21 Mar 2022)

No obstante es bastante posible que la FRusa no exporte uranio a Usakía. lean.

Hace varias semanas, cuando Biden instituyó una prohibición total de las exportaciones energéticas rusas, excluyó explícitamente a los proveedores de uranio rusos por la sencilla razón de que Estados Unidos depende en gran medida de Rusia para sus necesidades de centrales nucleares; después de todo, Rusia es la tercera fuente de uranio de Estados Unidos, y representa alrededor del 16% del total de las importaciones estadounidenses.

Esto nos llevó a preguntar el 9 de marzo si Putin incluiría el uranio enriquecido en la lista de exportaciones rusas prohibidas, y por qué las existencias de uranio se dispararon a finales de la semana pasada después de que el Departamento de Energía de Estados Unidos señalara más ayudas para los reactores nucleares actuales y futuros.

Pues bien, hace unos momentos el espinoso asunto del uranio ruso ha llegado a un punto álgido cuando la agencia de noticias rusa TASS ha citado al viceprimer ministro Novak, quien ha dicho que Rusia está considerando prohibir las exportaciones de uranio.

Uranium Stocks Soar After Russia Says Considering Ban On Uranium Exports | ZeroHedge

Es la guerra, necesitamos más sanciones.

BANDA DE TARADOS tenemos en Accidente. (Sic)


----------



## Scardanelli (21 Mar 2022)

El oso ruso…


----------



## vettonio (21 Mar 2022)

Joderrr. Vaya historia. 

Guionistas del mundo. Aprended.


----------



## NPI (21 Mar 2022)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> Da lo mismo, si fuera mentira no lo iban a reconocer.
> Es una guerra y disparan a lo que se mueva, si se llevan por delante vidas humanas, niños, ancianos, ambarazadas se la pela.
> Daños colaterales.
> Lo que es de cinismo absoluto es pretender que la actuación de Rusia no es igual de despreciable que la de cualquier otro ejército invasor, que además es mucho más poderoso.



Cuenta principal @morpheus2010 y una de sus múltiples cuentas secundarias @RePlIcAnTe_2020


----------



## mazuste (21 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Puede ser cualquier cosa.



Eso me suena... "algo habrán hecho..." 
Se nota la cara de mármol del 'amigo'


----------



## Fígaro (21 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No tenemos ni para mantener la pensión de los yayos, con una deuda billonaria que no podemos devolver y tenemos pasta para reconstruir 10 ucranias al año, claro que si guapi.



Con tal de reventaros el ojete, se hace una Conferencia de esas Mundial para la Reconstrucción de Ucrania, y la alicatamos de Mármol de Carrara y caoba.

Que no les falte ni leche de hormiga, y los mugrientos orcos rabien de envidia cuando asomen la nariz por la frontera...


----------



## McNulty (21 Mar 2022)

Tu crees? Yo creo que va a pasar como con la vacunación obligatoria....mucho lerele pero luego poco larala. No puedes controlar la opinión ni la acción de cada individuo, tendría que haber un policía por cada ciudadano.


----------



## Fígaro (21 Mar 2022)

Claro claro, es todo una maniobra americana...no busquéis excusas.


----------



## El amigo (21 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Eso me suena... "algo habrán hecho..."
> Se nota la cara de mármol del 'amigo'



Pues te suena bastante equivocado. 
Es que puede ser realmente cualquier cosa. 

Y en el caso que así fuera, como en el hilo aquel que subieron imágenes de gente torturada, me parece asqueroso.


----------



## NPI (21 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Un par de meses como mucho, dependiendo de la época del año en que lo cortasen. Ahora posiblemente menos, ya las reservas están bajas.


----------



## McNulty (21 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Con tal de reventaros el ojete, se hace una Conferencia de esas Mundial para la Reconstrucción de Ucrania, y la alicatamos de Mármol de Carrara y caoba.
> 
> Que no les falte ni leche de hormiga, y los mugrientos orcos rabien de envidia cuando asomen la nariz por la frontera...



Bueno veremos un teatrillo parecido en breves, cuando le concedan el Nobel de la pá a tu amigo el cocas zelensky.


----------



## burbuje (21 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> esto



Joder, el vídeo es la pieza de propaganda oficial más cutre que he visto en años.

"Usaremos perritos. Le gustan a todo el mundo."


----------



## Fígaro (21 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El oso ruso…




Y eso es lo que sabemos de ellos. La puntita del iceberg.


Aquí se informa de todo lo malo nuestro. Y ellos lo amplifican.

Estos cerdos son como los moros y los gitanos, siempre tratando de esconder la verdad y las vergüenzas.

A saber la debacle real. Pavorosa.


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

No s


McNulty dijo:


> Bueno veremos un teatrillo parecido en breves, cuando le concedan el Nobel de la pá a tu amigo el cocas zelensky.



Creo que el de este año está cerrado. Tendría que ser el de 2023


----------



## mazuste (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (21 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Bueno veremos un teatrillo parecido en breves, cuando le concedan el Nobel de la pá a tu amigo el cocas zelensky.




Uno no, que le den dos.

Y canonizado.


----------



## Aksturiax (21 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Con tal de reventaros el ojete, se hace una Conferencia de esas Mundial para la Reconstrucción de Ucrania, y la alicatamos de Mármol de Carrara y caoba.
> 
> Que no les falte ni leche de hormiga, y los mugrientos orcos rabien de envidia cuando asomen la nariz por la frontera...




Di que sí, seguro que usan ese dinero sabiamente en bien del país.









Pandora Papers: Ukraine leader seeks to justify offshore accounts


Files obtained by ICIJ claim Volodymyr Zelenskyy and his partners established a network of offshore companies in 2012.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## Renegato (21 Mar 2022)

Zelenski asegura que Ucrania solo aceptará un ultimátum ruso "cuando todos hayamos muerto"

uno empieza a pensar mal, y recuerda aquellas "teorias" de conspiración que cuentan como los judios quieren acabar con los blancos


----------



## Honkler (21 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> El Embajador de Ucrania en Polonia, dice que Polonia ha
> comenzado los preparativos para una posible invasión de Rusia



Van sobrados los polacos


----------



## midelburgo (21 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Ojalá.
> 
> Negar el cielo a Rusia sería un enorme paso para sacudir al invasor y no encajar...



Habra que mandar a otro anti ruso diciendo chorradas sin interes al ignore. Y van...
Luego dicen que no queremos diversidad. Si la diversidad es este tipo de idiotas, ciertamente nos vamos a quedar solos.


----------



## Alvin Red (21 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Es simplemente sumar el PIB de la UE y el de USA..., contra el de Rusia, que tiene menos PIB que Italia y en unos meses, que ni Marruecos.
> Recordemos que quien bombardeo la industria militar alemana eran los aliados, los que daban camiones a los sovieticos, trenes y ropa, comida y otro pertrechos, eran los aliados.
> Los sovieticos ponian la sangre. Lo mismo estan haciendo los ucranianos.
> 
> ...



Sabes lo que una pirámide de población supongo, es básico indica la población por franjas de edad, imagínate - no se si eres capaz - una pirámide de población donde los jubilados y gente mayor sea mayoritaria.

Te lo has imaginado - bien - pues sigamos, el PIB también tiene franjas o sectores, hay un PIB de productos sin transformar (materias primas, agricultura, ganadería), otro de productos transformados e industriales y por ultimo hay un tercer sector llamado servicios donde hay cosas básicas como la policía, médicos, profesores, etc. y cosas no tan básicas, medios de comunicación, bancos especuladores, seguros, abogados paco, etc.

La juventud de las materias primas (sector Primario), la adultez de los productos manufacturados (Secundario) y la vejez de los servicios (Terciario).

A modo Socrático. ¿Dónde estarías más seguro aunque fueses más pobre, en una economía basada en el sector servicios o en un economía que tenga los 3 sectores más o menos equilibrados?

Te pongo el desglose por sectores del PIB de USA, China, Rusia e Italia.

*USA*

Primario: 0.9%
Secundario: 18.9%
Terciario: 80.2%

*China*

Primario: 7.9%
Secundario: 40.5%
Terciario: 51.6%

*Italia *

Primario: 2.1%
Secundario: 23.9%
Terciario: 73.9%

*Rusia * 

Primario: 4.7%
Secundario: 32.4%
Terciario: 62.3%


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (21 Mar 2022)

Y la ONU y los UEvones callados como putas.. torturar niños joder.


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

Cada vez da más vergüenza el "mundo libre".


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

Por lo visto, van a parar todas las asociaciones del transporte, y no sólo una, como hasta ahora.


Tras la reunión con las ministras, el choteo hacia el transporte ha debido ser tan grande que van a secundar la huelga TODAS las asociaciones. Agarraos bien los machos, que podemos estar ante un momento clave de nuestra "democracia". evidentemente es un golpe de estado de una faccion del R78




www.burbuja.info










*50 CENT*

*ORANGE MOOD*



amigos895 dijo:


> *21 de marzo a las 21h
> 
> CAMIONEROS TRANSPORTISTAS HUELGA
> 
> DESMENTIMOS LAS ÚLTIMAS NOTICIAS*








montecristo cigar bar 
​

progressive alliance12751260210


El Ministerio de Transportes está diciendo que han llegado a un acuerdo con los transportistas, nada más lejos que la realidad.

Con Plataforma no se ha acordado absolutamente nada y los acuerdos a los que se refieren han sido tomados con el comité nacional de

transporte que NO nos representa y que dichos acuerdos NO dan ninguna solución aceptable para el sector de base.

      No se podía saber.

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (21 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Habra que mandar a otro anti ruso diciendo chorradas sin interes al ignore. Y van...
> Luego dicen que no queremos diversidad. Si la diversidad es este tipo de idiotas, ciertamente nos vamos a quedar solos.



Adiós, gilipollas, ya habrá otros 30 follarrusos de los que reírme, sois intercambiables, todos con la misma tara.


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Terrible oigan. Alguno es muy listo o muy tonto. No me jodan hombre. Ahora aplaudid borregos.



Muertos sin calcetines, son cadaveres de la morgue, puede que civiles ancianos, foto cocinada, cuando pasa el ladron de zapatos, roba solo las botas de los muertos, los calcetines y los gayumbos con zurraspas no se reciclan...


----------



## Casino (21 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No tenemos ni para mantener la pensión de los yayos, con una deuda billonaria que no podemos devolver y tenemos pasta para reconstruir 10 ucranias al año, claro que si guapi.



Pero 20.000 millones para igualdad sí tenemos ¿verdad?.
Disfruten lo votado. 




Ya verá las risas cuando lleguen los recortes. La culpa será de Putín y de Bruselas a pachas.
A ver si vienen otros cuatro años de socialcomunismo y la mitad de sus votantes se mueren de asco.





¿Ya se cercó Kiev?






SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Rafl Eg (21 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> En efecto ya no dicen nada de las bajas, poco ha durado esa información
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esos supuestos datos no están confirmados de manera oficial, ya que en estos momentos no son consultables ni verificables, puede haberse tratado de una equivocación de la web o del articulista, o pudieron eliminarse de la página por ser erróneos, por lo tanto no se pueden considerar como oficiales.
El Ministerio de Defensa ruso publica cifras cada x tiempo, así que habrá que esperar a las cifras que aporta próximamente para ver si al final confirma esas 25K bajas o no (esto significaría 1000 bajas diarias, lo cual me parece excesivo)


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (21 Mar 2022)

Renegato dijo:


> Zelenski asegura que Ucrania solo aceptará un ultimátum ruso "cuando todos hayamos muerto"
> 
> uno empieza a pensar mal, y recuerda aquellas "teorias" de conspiración que cuentan como los judios quieren acabar con los blancos



Gñe Gñe tormentas solares, judíos...ya la emporrada va superándose.


----------



## Burbujo II (21 Mar 2022)

*El objetivo es que este embrión de Ejército europeo esté plenamente operativo en 2025.*









La UE aprueba el plan de Borrell para crear una Fuerza de Despliegue Rápido de 5.000 soldados


El objetivo es que este embrión de Ejército europeo esté plenamente operativo en 2025.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

hornblower dijo:


> Hoy cumple 72 Sergey Lavrov



En la flor de la vida (ya se está viendo).


----------



## keylargof (21 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


> “El avance más rápido en la historia militar”: lo que ocurre en Ucrania visto por un experto de EEUU - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias
> 
> 
> Washington, 21 mar (SANA) El exoficial de inteligencia del Cuerpo de los Marines de EEUU Scott Ritte
> ...



Jojojojojo que cosa más lastimosa eres


----------



## keylargof (21 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El oso ruso…



Que putada, porque iban a tener trabajo hasta el 2055


----------



## Fígaro (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Cada vez da más vergüenza el "mundo libre".



Vete al "Mundo Libre" de más allá de los Urales, coño.

Más de 100 años de transparencia y libertad de opinión te contemplarán, jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja

Hay que ser caradura, sinvergüenza y desagradecido.


----------



## ccartech (21 Mar 2022)

Dragonprimer mapa de la mañana. Parece que están tratando de aislar la mayor parte de dos batallones y una gran cantidad de DNR frente a trincheras y fortificaciones mediante movimientos simultáneos en Marinka y Novomikhailovka


----------



## pepetemete (21 Mar 2022)

Europa se va de nuevo a la puta guerra...provocada por los de siempre...
A ver lo que dura...


----------



## Fígaro (21 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Que putada, porque iban a tener trabajo hasta el 2055



Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja no lo dudes.
Pero mecánicos "de campo", porque tienen la logística como para recuperar lo reventado...


----------



## mazuste (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (21 Mar 2022)

*El jefe de la Duma rusa llama a destituir a Biden por suministros de armas a Ucrania
*
El parlamentario recordó que en 2017, el Congreso de EEUU aprobó una ley que prohíbe la financiación de las actividades del batallón ucraniano Azov, que fue catalogado de organización neonazi.

"Sin embargo, pese a esa decisión, en marzo de 2022 el presidente de EEUU firmó un paquete de ayuda militar a Kiev, que ascendió a 800 millones de dólares, y el volumen total de apoyo ya supera los 2.000 millones de dólares", explicó el jefe de la Duma.

*


https://mundo.sputniknews.com/20220321/el-jefe-de-la-duma-rusa-llama-a-destituir-a-biden-por-suministros-de-armas-a-ucrania-1123370703.html


*


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Con 23000 minolles chiringuiteiros da para unos cuantos misiles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta guerra tiene más incoherencias que el coronavirus .


Si se plantea que es parte de la misma trama , todo cobra sentido .

1- Lo lógico es que los rusos hubiesen dado un golpe de estado financiando/sobornando a los generales ucranianos . El presidente sale pitando sea Zelenski o cualquier otro.
Hay otras opciones como el pucherazo que se hizo a Trump y que fue más que evidente, o simplemente una trama judicial como se hizo en España y el gobierno de Mariano Rajoy cambió de manos a los que habían perdido las elecciones .


2 - Invertir en ingeniería social . Con lo que cuesta un misil pagan el sueldo de toda la vida de Susana Griso y Jorge Javier . Podrían comprar unos canales de la tele y se hace creer a los ucranianos que los rusos quieren ir a pagarle las pensiones , se estimula el sentimiento patriótico de nación eslava recogiendo el legado de Catalina la Grande y que unidos combatirán a los occidentales, colocando de jefe de gobierno a un Zar descendiente del Zar o pariente lejano , da igual .

3 - si fallase todo lo anterior liquidar a Zelenski con un coronavirus aprovechando la epidemia y sino con un atentado a lo bestia como hicieron con el presidente Carrero Blanco y ya nadie se atrevió a contradecir a la metrópoli que se había apoderado de la soberanía española.

4 - Si otro Zelenski ocupa la vacante y siguen en las mismas , haber aprovechado la pandemia cuyos efectos en España son los mismos que si nos hubiesen bombardeado o peores . Al fin y al cabo reconstruir edificios es un revulsivo económico y da trabajo a los parados ,pero que los chinos hubiesen comprado las empresas estructurales españolas que se fueron a la quiebra , ya no tiene remedio.

5 - si la epidemia " natural " no matase a suficiente gente ( " recordemos que en España mató a más de cien mil personas " ) pues extender el virus por las ciudades ya que es muuy contagioso y muy letal . ADEMÁS ES GRATIS Y ESTÁ AL ALCANCE DE CUALQUIERA !!!!
Incluso podrían ganar pasta vendiéndoles las vacunas ya que en Ucrania no se ha vacunado casi nadie. llevaría a la población a un estado de shock y sumisión mayor que los bombardeos puesto que como estamos viendo los ucranianos jóvenes y sanos , ofrecen su vida por luchar contra los invasores y sin embargo todos los españoles se recluyeron acojonados en sus casas durante varios meses obedeciendo cualquier consigna.


6 – no sólo se ahorraría la incalculable cantidad de pasta que se gastan en armas y movilizar al ejército , sino las consecuencias económicas que occidente les ha impuesto y que pueden llevar a Rusia al desastre que por otra parte al desvelarse Rusia como un estado criminal y genocida poca solución tiene si pretende anexionar a Ucrania.


----------



## ccartech (21 Mar 2022)

Según analistas occidentales, Bielorrusia podría lanzar una operación en el noroeste de Ucrania para bloquear el suministro de armas y municiones a la APU. La ciudad de Lutsk será la primera en ser atacada, seguida de Lviv.


----------



## Roedr (21 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *El objetivo es que este embrión de Ejército europeo esté plenamente operativo en 2025.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cojonudo, carne de cañón española, portuguesa, italiana para servir los intereses coloniales de Francia y los comerciales de Alemania.

No hay mayor amenaza en el horizonte para nosotros que la vida de nuestros soldados controlada desde Bruselas.


----------



## Expected (21 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *El objetivo es que este embrión de Ejército europeo esté plenamente operativo en 2025.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver, mis niños....Que hace un buen dictador cuando llega al poder??. Crearse un buen ejército...cierto?... Y ahora....que necesita el NWO para imponerse?...Muy bien ..lo habéis acertado...un ejército...(ahí lo tenéis...para 2025...el plan para la Agenda 2030 va niquelado).


----------



## Burbujo II (21 Mar 2022)

Según JP Morgan, estamos a las puertas de la cuarta destrucción de la demanda de la Historia:







Aunque leyéndolo parece casi más un deseo que ota cosa.

Y también:

*¿Se puede reemplazar a Rusia? *

"Aunque en teoría hay suficientes barriles para compensar por completo la pérdida de las exportaciones de crudo de Rusia a Europa, la velocidad a la que estos barriles podrían llegar al mercado es demasiado lenta en comparación con la pérdida inmediata de los volúmenes rusos. Como tal, en un escenario de sanciones totales, el mercado petrolero se vería obligado a recurrir a la destrucción de la demanda... Esto vendría acompañado de *precios del petróleo significativamente más altos en un principio"*, aseguran los analistas de Natixis.

Desde la AIE son algo más pesimistas y creen que esta fase de destrucción de demanda podría estar a la vuelta de la esquina. En su último boletín, la AIE ha incluido dentro de sus escenario una caída de la demanda por los elevados precios del crudo que responde a un descenso del consumo derivado del alto precio del petróleo.

La AIE señala que "es posible que Rusia pronto se vea obligada a cerrar los grifos del petróleo, a medida que el descenso de la demanda interna se combina con un embargo voluntario cada vez más mayoritario por parte de los clientes internacionales, a medida que las sanciones ahuyentan a más compradores. Estimamos que, a partir de abril,* unos 3 millones de barriles de la producción de petróleo de Rusia* podrían desaparecer del mercado. Como resultado, la producción total de petróleo se desploma a alrededor de 8,6 mb/d en abril y como no podemos saber cuánto durará la crisis, hemos mantenido ese nivel hasta finales de año".










El petróleo está a punto de entrar en fase de destrucción de demanda: qué significa y qué implicaciones tiene


El petróleo vuelve a la carga. Tras unos días de alivio en los precios (cayeron en 40 dólares en poco tiempo), el petróleo parece haber retomado la senda alcista ante el anquilosamiento de la guerra en Ucrania y la ausencia de alternativas rápidas y efectivas para reemplazar al petróleo ruso del...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## pemebe (21 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ya han bloqueado sputnik news en todos los operadores de datos de Internet.
> 
> Me podéis recomendar algún VPN o similar para acceder a estas noticias, aunque sea de pago pero que no sea mucho?
> 
> ...



El navegador Opera tiene un VPN integrado.
El navegador Brave Brave utiliza TOR

Ambos gratuitos.


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Esta guerra tiene más incoherencias que el coronavirus .
> 
> 
> Si se plantea que es parte de la misma trama , todo cobra sentido .
> ...



Las razones últimas solo las saben los que hacen el movimiento.


----------



## Burbujo II (21 Mar 2022)

Expected dijo:


> A ver, mis niños....Que hace un buen dictador cuando llega al poder??. Crearse un buen ejército...cierto?... Y ahora....que necesita el NWO para imponerse?...Muy bien ..lo habéis acertado...un ejército...(ahí lo tenéis...para 2025...el plan para la Agenda 2030 va niquelado).



Vete a un jilo antivacunas, o algo de nazis del gimnasio de tu barrio.







Y a dormir.


----------



## Fígaro (21 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Vete a un jilo antivacunas, o algo de nazis del gimnasio de tu barrio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tormentas solares, judíos, NWO...todo lo que sea para tapar los 10.000 rusos muertos.


----------



## kelden (21 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Pero 20.000 millones para igualdad sí tenemos ¿verdad?.
> Disfruten lo votado.



Te explico:

El Gobierno destinará 20.000 millones de euros a políticas de igualdad hasta 2025

*La principal partida, del 91% de los fondos, se dirige a bonificaciones a la contratación, prestaciones por maternidad y complemento de rentas*

Para que lo entiendas, de esos 20.000, 18.000 van a:

1.- Subvencionar a los empresarios (bonificaciones a la contratación)
2.- Fomentar la natalidad (prestaciones por maternidad)
3.- Subvencionar a los empresarios (complemento de rentas)

Vamos .... lo que decis los de VOX: ayudar a la tias a que paran como conejas y facilitar la vida del buen patrón que nos da generosamente la bendición del trabajo.


----------



## Fígaro (21 Mar 2022)

O sea que la culpa es de los americanos.

Dilo, dilo.


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> De IntelSlava
> 
> * El autor de uno de los principales canales de YouTube en ruso sobre temas militares fue detenido en Riga.*
> _* Las autoridades europeas quieren acusarle de traición por la orientación prorrusa de sus vídeos
> ...



¿Cómo que legislación "europea"? ¿Cómo que detención por las "autoridades europeas"? Pero esto qué es.


----------



## Demodé (21 Mar 2022)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...audios-mp3_rf_83458193_1.html&min_version=325[/URL]


----------



## kikepm (21 Mar 2022)

Es el momento de rememorar como reparte amor y democracia la OTAN y USA en los territorios que ocupa.

Unas imágenes que fueron dadas a conocer por personas que ahora están en prisión, mientras que los perpetradores, promotores y encubridores de tamaña salvajada siguen libres, viviendo sus vidas como si no hubiera pasado nada y, en muchos casos, cobrando buenos millones por dar conferencias.

Esta es la justicia y la democracia de la OTAN y los USA.


----------



## Fígaro (21 Mar 2022)

Bueno, y de los 10.000 pasaportados rusos ya no se habla aquí o qué?


----------



## Burbujo II (21 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Cojonudo, carne de cañón española, portuguesa, italiana para servir los intereses coloniales de Francia y los comerciales de Alemania.
> 
> No hay mayor amenaza en el horizonte para nosotros que la vida de nuestros soldados controlada desde Bruselas.



Mira que decís chorradas.


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Según analistas occidentales, Bielorrusia podría lanzar una operación en el noroeste de Ucrania para bloquear el suministro de armas y municiones a la APU. La ciudad de Lutsk será la primera en ser atacada, seguida de Lviv.



Me defeco a calzón quitado en los "analistas occidentales". Ah, espera, y en los "expertos" también.


----------



## keylargof (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Cada vez da más vergüenza el "mundo libre".



Hala, a tomar por culo la gentuza a sueldo del Kremlin, muy nutritivo


----------



## Marchamaliano (21 Mar 2022)

¿En Leópolis hay emblemas ya rusoviéticos? ¿Desde donde rueda esta gentuza? ¿Desde el plató de Zelenski?


----------



## otroyomismo (21 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A ver, yo veo una explosión en el centro más dos mas recientes en los lados. Nada raro. ¿Acaso ve usted alguna otra cosa?




Yo tambien, una pareidolia huevil


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Las razones últimas solo las saben los que hacen el movimiento.



Lo que está pasando es calcado al comienzo de la segunda guerra mundial y la " crisis de los Sudetes " 

Bueno , no fue mundial puesto que no cayó ninguna bomba en Estados Unidos, pero al margen de ese hecho ...

" alguien decide destruir Europa y asesinar a 70 millones de personas porque por lo visto Hitler quería unificar Europa como hizo Estados Unidos con Texas y Nuevo México. 









Crisis de los Sudetes - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













Anexión de Texas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













Cómo EEUU arrebató más de la mitad del territorio a México


Guerras, conflictos, intereses económicos... Por diversos motivos, la composición de todos --o casi...




www.notimerica.com


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Aquí el más tonto tiene tres casas, capullo. Y no bajan ni con el Armaggedon.



Esto no es Forocarros, aqui tenemos pasaportes llenos de sellos y muchos tiros pegados, si con 40 puas no hicistes patrimonio, *nunca lo haras, las matematicas no mienten.  *

PD- Entonces Figaro vos sos porteño, rosarino o mendocino ???.


----------



## Kluster (21 Mar 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Esta es la justicia y la democracia de la OTAN y los USA.




Vivimos bajo el dominio de un imperio criminal que trabaja contra nuestros intereses.

Si no nos damos cuenta de algo tan evidente, tenemos un problema.


----------



## Fígaro (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Me defeco a calzón quitado en los "analistas occidentales". Ah, espera, y en los "expertos" también.



Pero vete a "vivir" a Rusia ya, mariconazo degenerado!

Por qué no os hace el Arriondas ese un koljos y os vais todos allí a cultivar coles y a hacer el trenecito en el pajar?

Que os vayáis a tomar por culo de Europa y de Occidente, malnacidos!

Que escribáis en foros chinos, que nos olvidéis de una puta vez, ingratos!!


----------



## kelden (21 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Mira que decís chorradas.



No, no son chorradas. Dime tu que motivos puede tener un griego o un español (acuérdate del 2.008 y lo que vino detrás) para ir al ejército de un ente multinacional donde el principal beneficiario es un alemán. Hombre .... la paga .... pero tampoco creo que sea para tirar cohetes ...


----------



## Fígaro (21 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Esto no es Forocarros, aqui tenemos pasaportes llenos de sellos y muchos tiros pegados, si con 40 puas no hicistes patrimonio, *nunca lo haras, las matematicas no mienten. *
> 
> PD- Entonces Figaro vos sos porteño, rosarino o mendocino ???.




Agarrame el pepino.

Y tú qué eres, de Las Hurdes?

Y mamá dónde trabaja, en la Colonia Marconi?


----------



## ferrys (21 Mar 2022)

No son nazis joder. Ucrania es un estado libre y soberano y no se adoctrina a nadie. De lo mas normal.









Ukrainian children trained to utilize "Nazi"-esque salutes.


What's really been going on in Ukraine?




www.brighteon.com


----------



## Carlos Dutty (21 Mar 2022)

¿Es mucho pedir no insultarse unos a otros y mantener el decoro?


----------



## Plutarko (21 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 993752



Pues esta tarde he estado en el hipercor de Valladolid y había de todo (excepto aceite de girasol)... leche en cantidad. Algún estante si tenía algún hueco pero poco efecto pánico. 



Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Expected (21 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Tormentas solares, judíos, NWO...todo lo que sea para tapar los 10.000 rusos muertos.



Para los otánicos son "daños colaterales". Para mi, son gente con principios, valerosos y orgullosos de su patria.


----------



## Plutarko (21 Mar 2022)

Menuda macedonia de ideas opiniones e ideologías esta desatando este conflicto. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Plutarko (21 Mar 2022)

Renegato dijo:


> Zelenski asegura que Ucrania solo aceptará un ultimátum ruso "cuando todos hayamos muerto"
> 
> uno empieza a pensar mal, y recuerda aquellas "teorias" de conspiración que cuentan como los judios quieren acabar con los blancos



Pues nada, a morir toca. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Impresionante (21 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> El navegador Opera tiene un VPN integrado.
> El navegador Brave Brave utiliza TOR
> 
> Ambos gratuitos.



A mi Brave no me va.

Me acabo de instalar un VPN estoy leyendo la prensa rusa.

Gracias


----------



## Burbujo II (21 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No, no son chorradas. Dime tu que motivos puede tener un griego o un español (acuérdate del 2.008) para ir al ejército de un ente multinacional donde el principal beneficiario es un alemán. Hombre .... la paga .... pero tampoco creo que sea para tirar cohetes ...



Pues no sé cuál será la paga, porque todavía no se ha materializado. Pero visto lo que hay aquí...

Ese "ente" multinacional es el que cada vez tiene más soberanía, te guste o no.

Si fueras capaz de observar las cosas sin prejuicio ni juicio, te darías cuenta de que la creación de un ejército UE es inevitable.

Vete a las legislaciones en cualquier tipo de campo de los últimos 10 años, y verás que la gran mayoría emanan del Parlamento Europeo.


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Al Kadirov ese al final le van a dar un óscar.


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La mayor parte de los españoles tiene una casa, que es en la que vive. Y ya. Parece mentira que seas español.
> 
> Vas de listo, pero llegas hasta donde puedes, que no es muy lejos. Ni tocar los cojones sabes.



Hace unos años, cuando en el aeropuerto de Manises en Valencia, montaron un centro de comunicaciones de la Otan, una empresa inauguro un negocio de alquiler de trasteros, al estilo norteamericano, pues bien esa empresa quebro y la explicacion es que en España casi todo el mundo tiene vivienda en propiedad o acceso a casa de familiares para almacenar trastos y en los EEUU se vive mas en precario, alquilan y no tienen donde caerse muertos.


----------



## ccartech (21 Mar 2022)

Renegato dijo:


> Zelenski asegura que Ucrania solo aceptará un ultimátum ruso "cuando todos hayamos muerto"
> 
> uno empieza a pensar mal, y recuerda aquellas "teorias" de conspiración que cuentan como los judios quieren acabar con los blancos



Sabiendo que no tiene opciones y que occidente lo dejo solo, sale a decir estas estupideces.
Este tipo

o esta enfermo,
o esta en peligro de muerte el y su flia,.
o directamente es un cínico que le interesa una Ucrania destruida
o se lo comió el personaje y ahora todo vale para no salir de su Rol.
Me inclino por la 3ra opción.

Seguro

No es un salido del catre, ya que tiene millones de dls en el exterior, si no es de el, es testaferro de alguien.
No llego por casualidad al poder.

Todo lo que hizo fue en contra del ciudadano común.

Indujo a su pais a una guerra.
Metió todo tipo de mercenario.
Armo a la población.
Alentó a la población a pelear por algo que no es sostenible.
Por otro lado los Nazis ya estaban enquistado cuando el llega, no es alocado pensar que esté bajo amenaza.

Las cosas no son casuales

A alguien se le ocurrió

poner un gobierno usando a un Judío títere, con un ejercito Nazi para desangrar a los Rusos o quedarse con Ucrania
poner un gobierno de un Judío siendo parte, usando un ejercito Nazi para desangrar a los Rusos o quedarse con Ucrania


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> El artefacto alienígena está escondido en Mariúpol.



Pueg nada, ya tenemos aliens en el jilo. No nos privamos de ná.


----------



## Kreonte (21 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *El objetivo es que este embrión de Ejército europeo esté plenamente operativo en 2025.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leo titular, me digo "por fin ejército europeo", continuo leyendo y acaba recalcando que no sustituirá a la OTAN y que tampoco supondrá la creación de unas fuerzas armadas europeas (lo ha vuelto a repetir). ¿A quién tiene miedo?


----------



## Impresionante (21 Mar 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Menuda macedonia de ideas opiniones e ideologías esta desatando este conflicto.
> 
> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall



Podría ser pero lo sorprendente es que IU, PSOE, PP, Vox, democracia Nacional, Falange, y todos los másmierdas, Soros, biden, Femen y Greta estén todos alineados, eso sí que es flipante, distopía aquí y ahora, muertos en vida, el orwell lo flipaba ahora mismo su novela se ha quedado obsoleta


----------



## alnitak (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Al Kadirov ese al final le van a dar un óscar.




no se pero no parecen estupios

a cuatro payasos de la otan de este foro les podian hacer una visita


----------



## Expected (21 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Te explico:
> 
> El Gobierno destinará 20.000 millones de euros a políticas de igualdad hasta 2025
> 
> ...



No te lo crees ni tu. La ayuda del coche eléctrico, que lo compré en Diciembre
.todavía la estoy esperando.. (ah...y luego cotiza en el IRPF, de manera que el 30% vuelve a Hacienda....y así con todo... De esos 20k millones van a desaparecer la mitad como con los ERES de Andalucía......
..


----------



## kelden (21 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Pues no sé cuál será la paga, porque todavía no se ha materializado. Pero visto lo que hay aquí...
> 
> Ese "ente" multinacional es el que cada vez tiene más soberanía, te guste o no.
> 
> ...



La UE es un chiringo montado en beneficio de los europeos del norte. Que vayan ellos a defender su cortijo.

De todas formas dudo que eso llegue a ser. En 5-10 años a la UE, o como quiera que se llame entonces, no la va a conocer ni la madre que la parió. Tal y como es hoy, tiene los días contaos.


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Agarrame el pepino.
> 
> Y tú qué eres, de Las Hurdes?
> 
> Y mamá dónde trabaja, en la Colonia Marconi?



Eso es porteño de una villa miseria molona, sos un negro villero, como Maradona ???.


----------



## Fígaro (21 Mar 2022)

Pues el tonto del Kremlin debía haber contado con las "simpatías" del resto del mundo...


----------



## kelden (21 Mar 2022)

Expected dijo:


> *No te lo crees ni tu. La ayuda del coche eléctrico, que lo compré en Diciembre
> .todavía la estoy esperando.*. (ah...y luego cotiza en el IRPF, de manera que el 30% vuelve a Hacienda....y así con todo... De esos 20k millones van a desaparecer la mitad como con los ERES de Andalucía......
> ..



Es que no se por qué tienen que dar ayudas para eso ..... Otra subvención para los putos empresarios ....


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Podría ser pero lo sorprendente es que IU, PSOE, PP, Vox, democracia Nacional, Falange, y todos los másmierdas, Soros, biden, Femen y Greta estén todos alineados, eso sí que es flipante, distopía aquí y ahora, muertos en vida, el orwell lo flipaba ahora mismo su novela se ha quedado obsoleta



Corta. Lo que se ha quedado es muy corta.


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

Muy buena. Curioso, el otro día vi "North by Northwest", donde sale Eva Marie Saint y está aún viva. Quizá sea la única viva de los actores de esta película.


----------



## Burbujo II (21 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> La UE es un chiringo montado en beneficio de los europeos del norte. Que vayan ellos a defender su cortijo.
> 
> De todas formas dudo que eso llegue a ser. En 5-10 años a la UE, o como quiera que se llame entonces, no la va a conocer ni la madre que la parió. Tal y como es hoy, tiene los días contaos.



Los europeos del norte ya tenían su chiringo desde mucho antes.

Tiene los días contaus, pero aquí lo único que hay son países que quieren entrar, hoyga.


----------



## Seronoser (21 Mar 2022)

Conocí un Oscar Mijallo, de Madrid como éste, que acabó en la cárcel 4 años, por apuñalar y matar a un marroquí en Plaza de españa o en la plaza de los cubos, no recuerdo exactamente. Hace 25 años o por ahí. Iba a mi Colegio. El debería tener ahora 46 años.

No sé por qué tengo la intuición de que este tipo tiene algo que ver. Mucha casualidad que ese nombre y ese apellido, estén repetidos, y por edad no puede andar muy lejos de los 46.


----------



## Fígaro (21 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Hace unos años, cuando en el aeropuerto de Manises en Valencia, montaron un centro de comunicaciones de la Otan, una empresa inauguro un negocio de alquiler de trasteros, al estilo norteamericano, pues bien esa empresa quebro y la explicacion es que en España casi todo el mundo tiene vivienda en propiedad o acceso a casa de familiares para almacenar trastos y en los EEUU se vive mas en precario, alquilan y no tienen donde caerse muertos.



Negocio en alza Brutal lo de los trasteros en España, gilipollas, debe ser que han venido millones de americanos, jajajajaja tu eres mu tonto.

Pero lo de la Otan te ha quedado mu bien ,eso en la barra del bar con tres cuñados impresiona.

Americanos no tienen donde caerse muertos.

Has debido conocer muchos, si.

Bueno, si son todos del rollo vuestro titiritero calimochero, está todo clarinete.


----------



## el mensa (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Pueg nada, ya tenemos aliens en el jilo. No nos privamos de ná.



Pa qué vamo a ser menos!!!


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## ccartech (21 Mar 2022)

El MOD ruso publicó un video del presunto ataque con misiles contra el centro de entrenamiento de la UAF del 132º batallón de reconocimiento en la región #Zhytomyr . El personal del batallón, los instructores extranjeros y los mercenarios murieron, dijo el MOD ruso. /400 
#Russia #Ukraine #UkraineRussia Nuevo mapa: Situación militar de #Severodonetsk . El 19 de marzo, las fuerzas rusas y #Luhansk #LPR tomaron el control de la ciudad #Rubizhne y reforzaron el sitio de Severodonetsk. Ahora, la ciudad de Severodonetsk y #Lysychansk están bajo un cuasi sitio. /401


----------



## Kluster (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Burbujo II (21 Mar 2022)

*España quiere ser otra vez el granero de Europa*


----------



## Fígaro (21 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Los europeos del norte ya tenían su chiringo desde mucho antes.
> 
> Tiene los días contaus, pero aquí lo único que hay son países que quieren entrar, hoyga.



Había que ver la España de antes del maná europeo lo que era..."pero ej que teníamos indujtrias", claro, tipo URSS, con el INI subvencionando zánganos...putos cenutrios, qué poquito habéis visto.


----------



## bigmaller (21 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *España quiere ser otra vez el granero de Europa*



Pues con tener el sueldo como un ukraniano y poco mas... Ya estaria. 

Alla vamos!


----------



## Impresionante (21 Mar 2022)

21.03.2022 21:30
Los que se fueron de Mariupol hablan de las atrocidades de los nacionalistas: todo queda registrado
Texto: Iván Petrov
...
62.051 personas ya han logrado llegar a Rusia a través de los corredores humanitarios organizados por nuestros militares desde Mariupol. 

Una vez en Rusia, ya con total seguridad, los residentes de Mariupol hablan abiertamente sobre todas las atrocidades masivas y los crímenes perpetrados por los nacionalistas, todos ellos registrados cuidadosamente", dijo el coronel general Mikhail Mizintsev, jefe del Centro de Control de Defensa Nacional (NTsUO) de la Federación Rusa Según él, todos los datos recibidos serán investigados en detalle, los perpetradores serán encontrados y ciertamente sufrirán el castigo merecido por las atrocidades cometidas.

"Crímenes similares ocurren regularmente en otros asentamientos, por ejemplo, en Odessa y Chernihiv, los pacientes son dados de alta urgentemente de las instituciones médicas, incluidos aquellos en estado grave. Después de eso, los puntos fuertes y los puntos de tiro, así como los almacenes militares, están equipados en estos edificios por los nacionalistas.. en casi todos los grandes asentamientos de la región de Nikolaev, los militantes de la defensa territorial realizan un desvío de los hogares y obligan a todos los hombres a inscribirse en sus filas, y si se niegan, les disparan en el spot", dijo la NCUO en un comunicado.

Los refugiados contaron cómo sobrevivieron bajo la ocupación de los nacionalistas de "Azov"
Se observa que, a pesar de todas las atrocidades de los nacionalistas brutalizados, las decisiones destructivas e irresponsables de las autoridades de Kiev con respecto a su propio pueblo, la Federación Rusa continúa, sin la participación de la parte ucraniana, la implementación de un conjunto de medidas para evacuar civiles y extranjeros a zonas seguras. Entonces, a partir de las 10:00 del 21 de marzo, por decimoctava vez, la parte rusa abrió corredores humanitarios en las direcciones de Kiev, Chernihiv, Sumy y Kharkov, a lo largo de un corredor humanitario hacia Rusia, y uno más, a través de los territorios controlados por Kiev. autoridades hacia las fronteras occidentales de Ucrania.









Вышедшие из Мариуполя рассказывают о бесчинствах националистов: все фиксируется - Российская газета


"Оказавшись в России в полной безопасности, жители Мариуполя открыто рассказывают о всех творимых националистами массовых бесчинствах и преступлениях, все они тщательно фиксируются", - заявил начальник Национального центра управления обороной (НЦУО) РФ генерал-полковник Михаил Мизинцев




rg.ru


----------



## Peineto (21 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


>



'

Los FOSFATOS democratizadores del Sáhara español.


----------



## kelden (21 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Los europeos del norte ya tenían su chiringo desde mucho antes.
> 
> *Tiene los días contaus, pero aquí lo único que hay son países que quieren entrar, hoyga.*




Si ..... pobres a ver si les cae algo ....   Los que tienen algo se largan (UK) o no entran (Noruega, Finlandia, Suiza). En pocos años todos los del este van a ir a tomar por culo, los 6 originales van a hacer un núcleo duro y los PIGS o nos echan o hacen una especie de protectorado separado de su economía. La famosa, y casi puesta en práctica en 2008, europa de dos velocidades.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (21 Mar 2022)

Si Rusia no llega a un acuerdo con Ucrania que pasará?

1. habrá un gobierno ucraniano en el exilio?
2. Se dividirá Ucrania en dos?

Cómo reaccionara Estados Unidos y la OTAN?

Qué pasará con la llegada del frío en septiembre octubre?

Europa está ahora mismo caminando al borde de un precipicio.


----------



## ccartech (21 Mar 2022)

Ataque a objetos en la región de Rivne Al menos 1 misil alcanzó el objetivo, se están evaluando los daños, dice el gobernador regional


----------



## mazuste (21 Mar 2022)

Esta guerra no sigue NINGUNA lógica militar tradicional, en términos estratégicos o tácticos.

Sólo es posible juzgarla si conocemos en detalle los objetivos político-militares de Moscú. No lo sabemos.

Lo mismo ocurre con la planificación militar rusa.

Eso permanecerá en secreto quizás durante décadas.
Pepe Escobar.


----------



## Fígaro (21 Mar 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Si Rusia no llega a un acuerdo con Ucrania que pasará?
> 
> 1. habrá un gobierno ucraniano en el exilio?
> 2. Se dividirá Ucrania en dos?
> ...



Frío? Ahí lo que va a sobrar es calor.


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Negocio en alza Brutal lo de los trasteros en España, gilipollas, debe ser que han venido millones de americanos, jajajajaja tu eres mu tonto.
> 
> Pero lo de la Otan te ha quedado mu bien ,eso en la barra del bar con tres cuñados impresiona.
> 
> ...



No bebas tetra por la noche, que el Don Simon te perjudica, macho !!!.

PD- Los argentinos sois morochos que se creen franceses.


----------



## ferrys (21 Mar 2022)

Seamos justos. Los USA en Africa tienen influencia 0 o negativa. Marruecos es el único país que les rie las gracias.


----------



## kelden (21 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *España quiere ser otra vez el granero de Europa*



España no ha sido nunca el granero de Europa.

En el secarral castellano una Ha de trigo da 3 ó 4 Tm .... En Francia, el doble. Maiz? La misma historia.

Labrar el pedregal castellano requiere un tractor de 400 CV. En Francia labras el campo con una mulilla mecánica ....


----------



## ccartech (21 Mar 2022)

No tiene sentido con lo que decian twits anteriores . Tomar entre comillas

Zelenski: "Ya entendemos todo. No nos llevan (a la OTAN) porque tienen miedo de Rusia. Eso es todo. Y tenemos que calmarnos, decir 'ok, otras garantías de seguridad'".
Vladimir Zelensky dijo que los compromisos finales en las negociaciones entre Ucrania y Rusia se decidirán mediante un referéndum de toda Ucrania. Estamos hablando de los temas de las garantías de seguridad tanto para Donbass como para Crime


----------



## amigos895 (21 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Por lo visto, van a parar todas las asociaciones del transporte, y no sólo una, como hasta ahora.
> 
> 
> Tras la reunión con las ministras, el choteo hacia el transporte ha debido ser tan grande que van a secundar la huelga TODAS las asociaciones. Agarraos bien los machos, que podemos estar ante un momento clave de nuestra "democracia". evidentemente es un golpe de estado de una faccion del R78
> ...



Menuda violada mental he recibido al ver en notificaciones que me has citado en 9 hilos  no pensé que sería una cita en esos hilos  te he dado Zanx en todos menos 1 que no me deja entrar, me dejó  porque no se me ocurría el motivo  eres un crack, el Jesús de burbuja.info, llevando las buenas nuevas a todo el mundo.


----------



## Impresionante (21 Mar 2022)

Aprovechando que Franco estaba palmando en 1975, Estados Unidos se puso a organizar la marcha Verde de saharauis hacia los puestos de la Legión española en el Sáhara, para quitarnos el Sahara español y que quedara en manos de Marruecos,para así aprovechar las minas de Fosatos de los que sahara es una de los mayores productores del mundo y nosotros a uvas.

Los Estados Unidos siempre ganan, eso sí, y lejos de sus fronteras.

Por ello los globalistas con síndrome de Estocolmo son todos unos gayers come cimbel de usano, pero como en el mito de la caverna de Platón ni se han enterado de qué son maricones


----------



## Burbujo II (21 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si ..... pobres a ver si les cae algo ....   Los que tienen algo se largan (UK) o no entran (Noruega, Finlandia, Suiza). En pocos años todos los del este van a ir a tomar por culo, los 6 originales van a hacer un núcleo duro y los PIGS o nos echan o hacen una especie de protectorado separado de su economía.



UK se largó bajo REFERÉNDUM, que siempre se os olvida.

Y de los que votaron irse, la gran mayoría fueron los que padecieron los recortes de Alemania, seguidos de los paletos del UKIP.

Así que precisamente no fueron los ricos los que decidieron irse.

Ahora les va mucho mejor, con el ejército distribuyendo la gasolina, y tal.


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

Líder iraní: Racismo de Occidente quedó patente en crisis de Ucrania | HISPANTV


El Líder de la Revolución Islámica, el ayatolá Seyed Ali Jamenei, dice que el racismo del Occidente quedó patente durante el conflicto de Ucrania.




www.hispantv.com


----------



## ccartech (21 Mar 2022)

Rusia ataca a Ucrania utilizando 40 aeródromos en el oeste de Rusia, Bielorrusia y Crimea anexada. Mapa: Radio Free Europe/Radio Liberty.


----------



## Fígaro (21 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> No bebas tetra por la noche, que el Don Simon te perjudica, macho !!!.
> 
> PD- Los argentinos sois morochos que se creen franceses.



No tengo nada contra los argentinos, pero no soy uno de ellos.

En cambio sí tengo en contra de los hijos de la gran puta, y tú eres uno de ellos!


----------



## Burbujo II (21 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Pues con tener el sueldo como un ukraniano y poco mas... Ya estaria.
> 
> Alla vamos!



Igual así ganan más que ahora con la palillada dándoles latigazos en la espalda a cambio de un vaso de agua.


----------



## LIRDISM (21 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Te explico:
> 
> El Gobierno destinará 20.000 millones de euros a políticas de igualdad hasta 2025
> 
> ...



Yo creo que va a sobrar mucho dinero de eso, el RGI son 4000 millones y hay más gente que necesita de eso, 20.000 millones me parecen una barbaridad, es el más del doble del presupuesto de defensa que tiene una utilidad concreta además de I+D, pero robar dinero para fomentar la discriminación es un crimen de lo peor, esto es una malversación de fondos que hacen mucha falta en otros sectores. Si se deja que se robe el país así y nadie da un grito al cielo o no hay un golpe de estado ante este robo, tenemos lo que nos merecemos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Mar 2022)

Parte de Guerra 20:00h 21-03-22

Pocos cambios significativos. Se sigue haciendo mella en las posiciones Ukras.

Se extiende el dominio ruso al margen izquierdo de kiev.




Primeros bombardeos a Odessa como presión psicológica de aviso a la población para que marche.

Rumores de enfado en filas nacionalistas Ukras que en un futuro lejano podrían decidir un cambio de Zelensky por otra ficha.

Opinión personal:

Error no querer rendir Mariúpol, cuando está perdida. Quieren hacer mártires.
Zelensky me da que quiere alargar todo lo posible la guerra para un desgaste de las tropas rusas y que Putin ceda a la opinión de sus conciudadanos. Pero habrá que ver si no cede antes EU a los suyos y empieza a pedir a Zelensky que firme en un futuro una paz pequeña o tenga una guerra grande hasta la frontera.

Bueno si no firman una paz antes de Mayo Odessa va a quedar como Mariúpol.


----------



## kelden (21 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> UK se largó bajo REFERÉNDUM, que siempre se os olvida.
> 
> Y de los que votaron irse, la gran mayoría fueron los que padecieron los recortes de Alemania, seguidos de los paletos del UKIP.
> 
> ...



No se si les va mejor o peor. Tienen su banco central y pueden hacer lo que les sale del ciruelo. Controlan su destino. Y no se ... no veo que vivan peor ni mejor que los españoles, no?


----------



## Kluster (21 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Vladimir Zelensky dijo que los compromisos finales en las negociaciones entre Ucrania y Rusia se decidirán mediante un referéndum de toda Ucrania. Estamos hablando de los temas de las garantías de seguridad tanto para Donbass como para Crime


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (21 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> ¿Cuantos tanques puede fabricar Italia con su presupuesto y cuantos Rusia?
> China ya no quiere cerrarse, quiere ser el centro del comercio y la estacíon industrial más grande del mundo. A diferencia de Occidente, donde el gasto en guerras es público y el beneficio privado, allí ambas cosas son públicas. eso no les compensa y jugar con Siberia sería llamar a la guerra. Los chinos simplemente esperan, de momento acabar con el dólar podría provocar una guerra mundial, pero esperando el momento adecuado la OTAN no podrá mover ni un jeep por falta de presupuesto para combustible. Puede ser este verano o dentro de veinte, pero será.



¿Tanques? 

No lo entiendes, USA, la UE no fabrican tanques, por cada tanque que fabrica Rusia, fabrican 100 ATGMS y 50 drones.
Tecnología, ya no estamos en la guerra fria


----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Mar 2022)

Nuclear:

"..............

a autoridad reguladora de Ucrania dijo que aproximadamente la mitad del turno saliente del personal técnico abandonó ayer el lugar del accidente de 1986 y el resto lo siguió hoy, con la excepción de trece miembros del personal que se negaron a rotar. La mayoría de los guardias ucranianos también permanecieron en el sitio, agregó.

Las carreteras y los puentes dañados habían complicado el transporte del personal a la cercana ciudad de Slavutych, dijo el regulador. El personal había estado en Chernobyl desde el día anterior a que las fuerzas rusas tomaran el control del sitio el 24 de febrero. Se fueron después de entregar las operaciones a colegas ucranianos recién llegados que los reemplazaron después de casi cuatro semanas.

El nuevo turno de trabajo también proviene de Slavutych e incluye dos supervisores en lugar del habitual para garantizar que haya respaldo disponible en el sitio, dijo el regulador. Se llegó a un acuerdo sobre cómo organizar futuras rotaciones de personal en la central nuclear, donde se encuentran varias instalaciones de gestión de residuos radiactivos, dijo......"






Update 28 – IAEA Director General Statement on Situation in Ukraine | IAEA







www.iaea.org


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> No tengo nada contra los argentinos, pero no soy uno de ellos.
> 
> En cambio sí tengo en contra de los hijos de la gran puta, y tú eres uno de ellos!



Tu mama y tus papas no te educaron bien, estas a punto de ser el primer subnormal que envie al ignore en mas de 10 años...

PD- Seguramente no solo seas autista, tambien seras un tragasables, te gustan los chicos mayores ???.


----------



## Discordante (21 Mar 2022)

No es algo que tenga que ver directamente con este conflicto pero parece que la administracion Biden esta fuera de control.

La inflacion va a marcar nuevo record este mes. Los indicadores economicos ya apuntan a recesion para el 3er trimestre.

Tiene uno de los menores indices de aprobacion de los presidentes de los ultimos 40 años.

Las elecciones de medio mandato apuntan a descalabro total y hasta se esta dejando caer que les va a llegar un impeachment (y esta vez si que parece haber apoyo suficiente para sacarlo adelante segun las estimaciones de voto y como van a quedar las camaras).

Asi que parece que han llamado a Sanchez y le han preguntado que haria el y este les ha respondido: Huida hacia delante, all-in, amigo Joe.


----------



## Burbujo II (21 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No se si les va mejor o peor. Tienen su banco central y pueden hacer lo que les sale del ciruelo. Controlan su destino. Y no se ... no veo que vivan peor ni mejor que los españoles, no?



Sí, sí...

La historia de la creación de moneda, y la Guerra del té y blablabla.

A quién coño le importa eso ya. 

Los hezpañordos, ¿vivíamos mejor o peor que un inglés en los 80?


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (21 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Sabes lo que una pirámide de población supongo, es básico indica la población por franjas de edad, imagínate - no se si eres capaz - una pirámide de población donde los jubilados y gente mayor sea mayoritaria.
> 
> Te lo has imaginado - bien - pues sigamos, el PIB también tiene franjas o sectores, hay un PIB de productos sin transformar (materias primas, agricultura, ganadería), otro de productos transformados e industriales y por ultimo hay un tercer sector llamado servicios donde hay cosas básicas como la policía, médicos, profesores, etc. y cosas no tan básicas, medios de comunicación, bancos especuladores, seguros, abogados paco, etc.
> 
> ...



Y la tecnología son los padres. Que USA tenga un sector secundario menor, es entre otras cosas por la tecnología.
Vuelvo a repetirlo, Rusia fabricarán 10.000 tanques, y por cada tanque, USA habrá fabricado 100 ATGMS, 50 drones

El problema es que se han quedado atrás, y eso esta quedando evidenciado viendo como Ucrania, ostia Ucrania, que no es un pais OTAN fuerte ha reventado a toda la fuerza mecanizada rusa y les ha destrozado en Kiev


----------



## kelden (21 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Yo creo que va a sobrar mucho dinero de eso, el RGI son 4000 millones y hay más gente que necesita de eso, 20.000 millones me parecen una barbaridad, es el más del doble del presupuesto de defensa que tiene una utilidad concreta además de I+D, pero robar dinero para fomentar la discriminación es un crimen de lo peor, esto es una malversación de fondos que hacen mucha falta en otros sectores. Si se deja que se robe el país así y nadie da un grito al cielo o no hay un golpe de estado ante este robo, tenemos lo que nos merecemos.



Son 20.000 en 5 años para ayudas sociales en general. Ayudas que en muchos casos se canalizan en forma de subvención a los empresario (ayudas a la contratación, complementos a salarios bajos, etc...etc...) Vamos ... que es éso o ir al mercadona con guardaespaldas para que no te asalten al salir con el carro lleno. Tu mismo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Mar 2022)

Fuente Ukra:

El enemigo ruso sufrió pérdidas al intentar atacar Brovary, están tratando de bloquear Kharkov - Estado Mayor


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Rusia ataca a Ucrania utilizando 40 aeródromos en el oeste de Rusia, Bielorrusia y Crimea anexada. Mapa: Radio Free Europe/Radio Liberty.



Pronto será la cosa tal que así:


----------



## ccartech (21 Mar 2022)

El ministro de Defensa de Ucrania, Oleksiy Reznikov, llegó a Londres, donde sostuvo conversaciones con su homólogo británico Wallace y el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores Truss.










Oleksii Réznikov - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Mar 2022)

​ RussiansRussiansRussiansRussians
RusRussianssRussRussRussiRussiansansiansiansians Russians​ Russians
RussiaRussiansnsRussians​ RussiansRussians





Russians
*sercorimo * @sercorimo 9 hours ago
 A must watch!!!!!Vincent Kennedy - 
The Russians R Coming II! (WW3 Prevented)

  
​

RussiansRussiansRussians 
russiansRussians​​RussiansRussiansRussians
RussiansRussians
RussiansRussiansRussians
Russians​


----------



## Zepequenhô (21 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Y la tecnología son los padres. Que USA tenga un sector secundario menor, es entre otras cosas por la tecnología.
> Vuelvo a repetirlo, Rusia fabricarán 10.000 tanques, y por cada tanque, USA habrá fabricado 100 ATGMS, 50 drones
> 
> El problema es que se han quedado atrás, y eso esta quedando evidenciado viendo como Ucrania, ostia Ucrania, que no es un pais OTAN fuerte ha reventado a toda la fuerza mecanizada rusa y les ha destrozado en Kiev



Hay mucho de propaganda en eso.


----------



## ccartech (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## ccartech (21 Mar 2022)

Rusia convoca al embajador de EE. UU. y advierte que los lazos con Washington están al borde del colapso 


A Estados Unidos le gustaría mantener una presencia diplomática mutua con Rusia y abrir líneas de comunicación: Departamento de Estado


----------



## kelden (21 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> El problema es que se han quedado atrás, y eso esta quedando evidenciado viendo como Ucrania, ostia Ucrania, que no es un pais OTAN fuerte ha *reventado a toda la fuerza mecanizada rusa y les ha destrozado en Kiev*



A este paso los persiguen hasta Vladivostok ....


----------



## ccartech (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## bigmaller (21 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Y la tecnología son los padres. Que USA tenga un sector secundario menor, es entre otras cosas por la tecnología.
> Vuelvo a repetirlo, Rusia fabricarán 10.000 tanques, y por cada tanque, USA habrá fabricado 100 ATGMS, 50 drones
> 
> El problema es que se han quedado atrás, y eso esta quedando evidenciado viendo como Ucrania, ostia Ucrania, que no es un pais OTAN fuerte ha reventado a toda la fuerza mecanizada rusa y les ha destrozado en Kiev



Joder. Y se queda tan ancho!


----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Mar 2022)

*Subcomandante del batallón Azov eliminado por ataque aéreo ruso

El lunes 21 de marzo, durante las batallas de Mariupol, el subcomandante del batallón nacionalista "Azov" (una organización prohibida en Rusia) Denis Dudnikov, apodado "Fantasma", fue destruido por un ataque aéreo ruso *


----------



## valensalome (21 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Vamos a ver y hay que repetirlo hasta la saciedad. Las opiniones no cuentan. Cuentan los hechos.
> 
> Un país democrático y soberano ha sido invadido por otro. Esa es la realidad. Y todos los días están bombardeando sus ciudades e infraestructuras. Ucrania no había invadido Rusia.
> 
> ...





rejon dijo:


> La OTAN tiene que involucrarse más contra la invasión de Rusia. El genocidio y la limpieza étnica del dictador hijoPutin es inadmisible.



SÍ, que lleven a más chavales a morir y sino funciona que desempolven el Enola gay


----------



## NPI (21 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> no hay ninguna especulacion, se sabe prefectamente a donde va cada territirio, solo hace falta saber historia para entender que tipo de personas viven en cada zona


----------



## alnitak (21 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> 21.03.2022 21:30
> Los que se fueron de Mariupol hablan de las atrocidades de los nacionalistas: todo queda registrado
> Texto: Iván Petrov
> ...
> ...




LOS NAZIS UKROS SON UNOS ASESINOS
ESPERO QUE PUTIN LOS AJUSTICIE COMO SE MERECEN


----------



## Burbujo II (21 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Joder. Y se queda tan ancho!



Hombre, yo creo que viendo que vamos para UN MES de operación relámpago/ paseo triunfal, va siendo hora de admitir que algo no funciona bien en la cleptocracia putinera.


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> No es algo que tenga que ver directamente con este conflicto pero parece que la administracion Biden esta fuera de control.
> 
> La inflacion va a marcar nuevo record este mes. Los indicadores economicos ya apuntan a recesion para el 3er trimestre.
> 
> ...



Y lo que puede sustituir a la momia es un engendro siniestro, casi mejor que el carcamal llegue vivo a 2024.


----------



## dedalo00 (21 Mar 2022)

El secretario de Defensa de Obama, Leon Panetta, dice que la OTAN está en una "guerra por delegación" con Rusia Leon Panetta, secretario de Defensa y director de la CIA bajo Barack Obama, así como jefe de personal de la Casa Blanca bajo Bill Clinton, + 

declaró el jueves que EEUU está involucrado en una guerra por delegación con Rusia en Ucrania. 'Estamos inmersos en un conflicto, es una guerra por delegación con Rusia, lo digamos o no', dijo Panetta. + 

Y concluyó: 'Creo que la única manera de hacer frente a Putin en estos momentos es redoblar la apuesta, lo que significa proporcionar toda la ayuda militar que sea necesaria'. Y añadió: 'La forma de conseguir influencia es, francamente, entrar y matar a los rusos'.


----------



## kelden (21 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Los hezpañordos, ¿vivíamos mejor o peor que un inglés en los 80?



Yo vivía de puta madre. Como ahora más o menos .... No he notado gran diferencia. Pero en general la gente normal ha ido a muy peor. Hoy la gente vive endeudada hasta los 70, sin seguridad en el trabajo y con miedo a todo no vayas a estar debajo un puente pasao mañana. En los 80 eso no pasaba.

Si tu el nivel de vida lo mides en tener chucherías que no sirven p'a tomar por culo, si ahora se vive mejor. Tienes iphone, tele de 3 metros, Xbox, metaverso y por 100 € te meten en una lata sardinas para ir un finde a donde sea a no hacer nada, etc...etc... ... la caña. Que vidorra ....  

Por cierto .... sabes cuanto me costó el primer teléfono movil en 1994? 450.000 Pestazas ..... Un muerto que iba en dos piezas: un cajón que se ponía debajo del asiento y un auricular en el salpicadero ....   Ahora por 150 € tengo un samsung patatero. Pero eso no es vivir mejor que entonces.


----------



## Impresionante (21 Mar 2022)

Retrasado, Rusia es Europa


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (21 Mar 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> El secretario de Defensa de Obama, Leon Panetta, dice que la OTAN está en una "guerra por delegación" con Rusia Leon Panetta, secretario de Defensa y director de la CIA bajo Barack Obama, así como jefe de personal de la Casa Blanca bajo Bill Clinton, +
> 
> declaró el jueves que EEUU está involucrado en una guerra por delegación con Rusia en Ucrania. 'Estamos inmersos en un conflicto, es una guerra por delegación con Rusia, lo digamos o no', dijo Panetta. +
> 
> Y concluyó: 'Creo que la única manera de hacer frente a Putin en estos momentos es redoblar la apuesta, lo que significa proporcionar toda la ayuda militar que sea necesaria'. Y añadió: 'La forma de conseguir influencia es, francamente, entrar y matar a los rusos'.



Se agradece la sinceridad, al menos.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (21 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 993859



Que la dé él, que ya le queda poco y que nos deje a los remeros en paz.


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 993859
> 
> Retrasado, Rusia es Europa



El ya ha dado miles de vidas ajenas por su idea: la pasta,. Bueno, y no sé si otras cosas más siniestras.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (21 Mar 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Hay mucho de propaganda en eso.



De momento no son capaces de vencer a un país como Ucrania..., como para enfrentarse a USA


----------



## Rafl Eg (21 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Podría ser pero lo sorprendente es que IU, PSOE, PP, Vox, democracia Nacional, Falange, y todos los másmierdas, Soros, biden, Femen y Greta estén todos alineados, eso sí que es flipante, distopía aquí y ahora, muertos en vida, el orwell lo flipaba ahora mismo su novela se ha quedado obsoleta



Todos los que nombras no están alineados (acabo de entrar en la web de uno de los partidos minoritarios que mencionas, y su posición no es otanista)


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (21 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A este paso los persiguen hasta Vladivostok ....



Vladivostok como se descuiden para a ser anexionada a la China, en una operación especial, en cuanto sigan perdiendo tropas, por los jajas (igual que paso con Manchuria)


----------



## ccartech (21 Mar 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> El secretario de Defensa de Obama, Leon Panetta, dice que la OTAN está en una "guerra por delegación" con Rusia Leon Panetta, secretario de Defensa y director de la CIA bajo Barack Obama, así como jefe de personal de la Casa Blanca bajo Bill Clinton, +
> 
> declaró el jueves que EEUU está involucrado en una guerra por delegación con Rusia en Ucrania. 'Estamos inmersos en un conflicto, es una guerra por delegación con Rusia, lo digamos o no', dijo Panetta. +
> 
> Y concluyó: 'Creo que la única manera de hacer frente a Putin en estos momentos es redoblar la apuesta, lo que significa proporcionar toda la ayuda militar que sea necesaria'. Y añadió: 'La forma de conseguir influencia es, francamente, entrar y matar a los rusos'.



No lo veo con un fusil en la mano.
Típico cínico, cobarde HP que no se ensucia la uña y manda a miles de boludos al muere.


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Mar 2022)

Parece que lo detuvieron con dos pasaportes, no se sabe si solo uno falsificado o los dos, comentaban que tenian la misma fecha de nacimiento y diferentes datos personales, eso no es un agente secreto español, es algo mas turbio y los polacos no son tontos...


----------



## Teuro (21 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ....
> 
> Veo más factible cada vez el uso de un nuke para romper la baraja por parte de Rusia.



Sería ponerse justo, justo donde EEUU quiere que esté Rusia, no en el eje del mal, sino el mal personificado. Ante eso no podrían callar ni China ni la India, si apoyan a Rusia es que son el eje del mal, si no la apoyen dejan a Rusia totalmente acorralada.


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

Lo malo del partido demócrata es eso, que es como la PSOE. Esta momia italiana nunca tuvo que ser secretario de nada, como mucho abogado de pueblo, o , mejor, vendedor de pancetta y otras delicias italianas. Por eso al final los demócratas la lían siempre, son la basura de la sociedad elevada por la demagogia y el fraude electoral. 




Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> Se agradece la sinceridad, al menos.


----------



## NPI (21 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> me llegó la paguita por Bizum, y dije... ¡a la orden!
> Te felicito por la labor de investigación de descubrir que el ISW es de EEUU...


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 993859
> 
> Retrasado, Rusia es Europa



Yo no tengo ningún problema en dar la suya. Por una ideíta pequeña y del montón, tampoco hay que tirar cohetes ni nada.


----------



## Discordante (21 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y lo que puede sustituir a la momia es un engendro siniestro, casi mejor que el carcamal llegue vivo a 2024.



Por lo que he leido en ZH hablan de que el candidato republicano apoyado por el partido (Trump iria por libre en caso de ir) podria ser un tal De Santis. 

No tengo ni idea de quien es ni como respira.


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Por lo que he leido en ZH hablan de que el candidato republicano apoyado por el partido (Trump iria por libre en caso de ir) podria ser un tal De Santis.
> 
> No tengo ni idea de quien es ni como respira.



Me refería a Kemala


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Teuro (21 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No van a recular aunque mueran 100k soldados rusos. Rusia se juega todo en esta guerra.



Zelenski ha dicho que pacte lo que pacte con Rusia (rendición al fin y al cabo) lo someterá a Referendum. ¿Y si el pueblo dice "no"?.

Claro, que el riesgo de que diga si también es enorme, puesto que le daría una legitimidad a la carta de rendición tremenda.


----------



## Burbujo II (21 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Yo vivía de puta madre. Como ahora más o menos .... No he notado gran diferencia. Pero en general la gente normal ha ido a muy peor. Hoy la gente vive endeudada hasta los 70, sin seguridad en el trabajo y con miedo a todo no vayas a estar debajo un puente pasao mañana. En los 80 eso no pasaba.
> 
> Si tu el nivel de vida lo mides en tener chucherías que no sirven p'a tomar por culo, si ahora se vive mejor. Tienes iphone, tele de 3 metros, Xbox, metaverso y por 100 € te meten en una lata sardinas para ir un finde a donde sea a no hacer nada, etc...etc... ... la caña. Que vidorra ....



En los 80 pasaban otras cosas.

Y la mayoría de los males vienen por la BURBUJA INMOBILIARIA MUNDIAL, ese es el centro de todo el dolor.

Que si éramos más felices con menos, y tal, y cualquier tiempo pasado fue mejor, y Pascual...

Yo creo que había mucha más pobreza en Hezpaña en aquella época que ahora.

Lo de ahora es infernal por el ladrillo, pero la escala siempre es peor- menos peor.

Por ejemplo, en Rusia están bastante peor que en la UE.


----------



## kelden (21 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Vladivostok como se descuiden para a ser anexionada a la China, en una operación especial, en cuanto sigan perdiendo tropas, por los jajas (igual que paso con Manchuria)



China no, Best Korea ....


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Zelenski ha dicho que pacte lo que pacte con Rusia (rendición al fin y al cabo) lo someterá a Referendum. ¿Y si el pueblo dice "no"?.
> 
> Claro, que el riesgo de que diga si también es enorme, puesto que le daría una legitimidad a la carta de rendición tremenda.



Y a ver cómo es el referéndum. Que últimamente las elecciones solo son fiables en Francia porque es el único país que prohíbe el voto postal . Desde que ese filón se explota ya no hay nada creíble.


----------



## Zepequenhô (21 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> De momento no son capaces de vencer a un país como Ucrania..., como para enfrentarse a USA



No creo que Rusia tenga prisa.

El tiempo contra quien juega, es contra los ucranianos.


----------



## ccartech (21 Mar 2022)

Video de UAV del regimiento Azov que muestra un ataque a las tropas rusas probablemente en Mariupol.


----------



## El-Mano (21 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Esta guerra no sigue NINGUNA lógica militar tradicional, en términos estratégicos o tácticos.
> 
> Sólo es posible juzgarla si conocemos en detalle los objetivos político-militares de Moscú. No lo sabemos.
> 
> ...



Me voy a atrever con una parte, a menos la inicial:

-Destruir aviación, antiaéreos, almacenes de munición, etc... vamos, ganar el aire y dejar con pocos suministros a la tropa enemiga.
-Avanzar varios kilómetros en toda la frontera para evitar posibles escaramuzas y bombardeo en la propia rusia, en eso se va una parte de tropa.
-Tener a la vista Kiev por noroeste y este para fijar tropas entre otras cosa, por si sucedía una caída del gobierno, etc.
-Zona amplia de seguridad en Crimea, que acaba sirviendo como preparaciones a futurosa avances, por ahora hacia dombas.
-No tomar zonas complicadas o con resistencia si luego lo puedes ganar más fácil o lo piensas devolver.
-Lo principal, machacar a toda la punta de lanza de los ucras en dombass.

Eso creo que es la fase 1 y/o 1-2 y por eso han usado pocas tropas, lo justo para poder actuar en dombass mientras haces el resto. Lo que no sé es el siguiente paso si ucrania no renuncia a combatir, ser muy optimista y unir ¿Crimea y Kiev? O Odesa + este/oeste del dieper...


----------



## NPI (21 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Encima de psicopata cobarde y cagon el genocida ese, espero que lo encuentren en el agujero donde se haya escondido y lo liquiden sin contemplaciones.


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Mar 2022)

Trotamo dijo:


> Los llamas héroes por que todos los que participaron en el asalto, están muertos, no?



Heroes porque era una mision suicida, a la que se presentaron voluntarios, hacer un desembarco aereo sin ningun apoyo, cerca de la capital enemiga, aguantar el ataque de una brigada blindada y evitar que la guarnicion militar de Kiev, saliese a defender las fronteras en el area de Chernobyl, un exito como el de los paracas teutones en Creta...


----------



## Discordante (21 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Me refería a Kemala



Cierto. Supongo que depende del tipo de impeachment. Algunos son solo contra el presidente y otros son contra el ejecutivo en conjunto.

Lo mas normal es que sea contra el presidente y como dices Kamela se ponga al mando y probablemente haga bueno a Biden.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (21 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Vladivostok como se descuiden para a ser anexionada a la China, en una operación especial, en cuanto sigan perdiendo tropas, por los jajas (igual que paso con Manchuria)



Ya puestos...al gordito le pilla más cerca.

Más o menos.pot ahí andará


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Zelenski ha dicho que pacte lo que pacte con Rusia (rendición al fin y al cabo) lo someterá a Referendum. ¿Y si el pueblo dice "no"?.
> 
> Claro, que el riesgo de que diga si también es enorme, puesto que le daría una legitimidad a la carta de rendición tremenda.



Pero a ver, que se pilla antes a un mentiroso que a un cojo. Ese pacto se tiene que producir con el ejército ruso todavía en tierra, no se va a ir hasta que esté pactado. ¿Cómo vas a organizar un referendum con la gente en los sótanos, las principales ciudades bajo fuego de pepinos y 8-10 millones de refugiados, que es lo que se estima que acabarán saliendo del país? No sé con quién va a hacer el referendum, como no voten él y sus amigos del Azov.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Tan Chin Gao (21 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Primeros bombardeos a Odessa como presión psicológica de aviso a la población para que marche.
> 
> 
> 
> Bueno si no firman una paz antes de Mayo Odessa va a quedar como Mariúpol.



ADIÓS, ODESSA


----------



## John Nash (21 Mar 2022)

Este tipo es de lo más tonto:

*Borrell: "Creo que todos estamos convencidos de que Europa está en peligro. Es obvio, lo hemos visto con la invasión de Ucrania.*










Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, noticias de última hora en directo | Zelenski denuncia el ataque ruso contra personas "desarmadas y pacíficas" en Jerson


El presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski, aseguró en una entrevista que Ucrania nunca podría entregar Kiev, Mariupol o Jarkov a Rusia, por lo que j




www.elmundo.es





El peligro no viene del Este.


----------



## Atalaya (21 Mar 2022)

Es largo pero merece la pena ver este video


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## NPI (21 Mar 2022)

@Dr Polux cuenta renacida (muy vieja) para la ocasión.


----------



## kelden (21 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *Por ejemplo, en Rusia están bastante peor que en la UE.*



Pues no tengo ni puta idea. No se lo que cuesta la vida, no se el salario medio, no se las prestaciones sociales, etc...etc.... no puedo opinar. Pero vamos .... que si les da para acabar de pagar deudas a los 50 y mantener a los hijos (vivir, pagar hipoteca y estudios de los hijos), están infinitamente mejor que aquí.

Yo, por ejemplo, compre mi primer piso a los 30 y para los 42 lo tenía pagado.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (21 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Heroes porque era una mision suicida, a la que se presentaron voluntarios, hacer un desembarco aereo sin ningun apoyo, cerca de la capital enemiga, aguantar el ataque de una brigada blindada y evitar que la guarnicion militar de Kiev, saliese a defender las fronteras en el area de Chernobyl, un exito como el de los paracas teutones en Creta...



Buen chiste. Deja que me descojone.


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Pero a ver, que se pilla antes a un mentiroso que a un cojo. Ese pacto se tiene que producir con el ejército ruso todavía en tierra, no se va a ir hasta que esté pactado. ¿Cómo vas a organizar un referendum con la gente en los sótanos, las principales ciudades bajo fuego de pepinos y 8-10 millones de refugiados, que es lo que se estima que acabarán saliendo del país? No sé con quién va a hacer el referendum, como no voten él y sus amigos del Azov.



Votarán telematicamente vía INDRA-Maduro , todo muy confiable.


----------



## quinciri (21 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


> Consejo de Duma ruso pide al Congreso remoción de Biden - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias
> 
> 
> Moscú, 21 mar (SANA) La Duma Estatal de Rusia ha pedido al Congreso de los Estados Unidos que dest
> ...




21/03/2022


*Moscú, 21 mar (SANA) *La Duma Estatal de Rusia ha pedido al Congreso de los Estados Unidos que destituya al presidente Joe Biden por infringir la ley y enviar armas a los neonazis en Ucrania.
“Las armas estadounidenses que se enviaron a Kiev acaban en los batallones neonazis, incluido el batallón Azov, y esta es una razón para destituir a Biden por violación de la ley”, dijo en su canal de Telegram el jefe del consejo, Vyacheslav Volodin.
Volodin señaló que en 2017, el Congreso de EE.UU. aprobó una ley que prohíbe financiar las actividades del batallón Azov porque es una organización neonazi, *y enfatizó que la responsabilidad por la sangre de civiles asesinados por neonazis del batallón Azov recae en el presidente de los Estados Unidos.*
La representante de EE.UU., Marjorie Taylor Green, criticó la decisión de Washington de asignar fondos a Kiev y dijo: “No deberíamos gastar miles de millones de dólares en impuestos estadounidenses, ganados con tanto esfuerzo, en ayuda militar que puede ir a grupos nazis que torturan a personas inocentes, especialmente mujeres y niños”.
_*rsh/ah*_

Habia que desplegarlo, que no es muy largo.


----------



## Teuro (21 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> _Más rumores de los ruskis sobre una entrada de Polonia en ucrolandia,_
> 
> Tengo noticias para los soldados ucranianos. Prepárate para abrir un segundo frente. Hoy, el Comandante en Jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Zaluzhny realizó algo así como una conferencia telefónica con los restos de los comandantes. Discutió los datos recibidos de la GUR.
> 
> ...



No puede ser cierto que Polonia esté pensando en recuperar "tierras históricas", porque si Polonia se anima, pues por qué no Alemania. Al final las cagarrutas de Stalin en el este de Europa nos van a costar la III GM


----------



## clapham5 (21 Mar 2022)

Se levanta el telon...
Una Opera , dura , de media , unas 3 horas . Si la comparas con un video de David Bisbal de 3 minutos , pues oye ...es una eternidad . Pero tres horas no es nada , es una infima fraccion del tiempo que hay detras ( dias , semanas , meses , miles de horas de preparacion , ensayos )
y el resultado " dura " solo 3 horas . clapham , al grano ...a donde quieres llegar ?  
La invasion de Ucrania es una Opera , que ha sido preparada durante anos . Incluso antes del Maidan . 
Rusia es inmensa , pero esta bajo el hielo . La parte mas fertil , mas rica del Imperio siempre fue Ucrania , el granero de Europa 
La conquista de Ucrania es vital . Como lo fue la conquista del OESTE americano . Putin es John Wayne ...
una pausa pal buchito de cafe . El coste de esta Guerra es insignificante comparado con el beneficio que aportara Rusia la anexion de Ucrania no solo desde el punto de vista estrategico militar , sino economico . Ucrania es la pieza clave que le falta a la UE tras la idea de UK 
Berlin ya habia hecho sus planes . UK se va , entra Ucrania . Pero el Zar lo vio ...y se adelanto . 
La UE sin los recursos de Ucrania es mierda de gallina . El clapham cree que esta Guerra no es contra el hegemonismo norteamericano , sino contra la Union Europea . El primer golpe fue apoyar la salida de UK . UK es un barco a la deriva que se hunde ...
Pero la UE tenia un Plan B : Ucrania . El segundo golpe es anexionarse ese Plan B . La UE , sin UK y sin Ucrania colapsara ...
Y si la UE colapsa ...Rusia podra negociar con cada pais por separado sin pasar por Bruselas . 
La URSS libero a Europa del nazismo en 1945 . En 2022 Rusia liberara a Europa del nazismo 2.0 de Davos . 
Sera duro . Sera una Guerra de trincheras economicas . Una Guerra de Desgaste . Si Rusia aguanta como jabali boca arriba la UE sera Historia
y en ese caso , las reservas de EUROS valdran mierda de gallina . COMPRAD ORO Y PLATA ....
El futuro de Europa se decide en Kiev


----------



## Impresionante (21 Mar 2022)

Serbia no se unirá a la OTAN porque no puede olvidar a los niños asesinados en 1999: Vucic


La agresión de la OTAN contra Yugoslavia en 1999 duró 78 días


----------



## Teuro (21 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Con Ulanos o sin Ulanos?



Ya puestos: Polonia y Rumanía por el oeste, Finlandia por el Norte, Turquía por el Sur y Japón por el este.


----------



## Hermericus (21 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *España quiere ser otra vez el granero de Europa*



Si hombre si, somos deficitarios en todo tipo de cereales y vamos a ser el granero de Europa

Las mesetas, aragon.... es tierra pobre, la productividad es poca.


----------



## belwar (21 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ya han bloqueado sputnik news en todos los operadores de datos de Internet.
> 
> Me podéis recomendar algún VPN o similar para acceder a estas noticias, aunque sea de pago pero que no sea mucho?
> 
> ...



Con tor puedes acceder sin problema


----------



## Teuro (21 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Juego muy arriesgado, demasié, para los polacos. Me resulta difícil de creer. Aparte, tienen que llegar antes a un acuerdo con los rusos para hacer algo así.



Teorías conspiranoicas: ¿Y si está ya acordado?


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (21 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Se levanta el telon...
> Una Opera , dura , de media , unas 3 horas . Si la comparas con un video de David Bisbal de 3 minutos , pues oye ...es una eternidad . Pero tres horas no es nada , es una infima fraccion del tiempo que hay detras ( dias , semanas , meses , miles de horas de preparacion , ensayos )
> y el resultado " dura " solo 3 horas . clapham , al grano ...a donde quieres llegar ?
> La invasion de Ucrania es una Opera , que ha sido preparada durante anos . Incluso antes del Maidan .
> ...



Solo un pequeño apunte, la UE es vasallo de facto de USA, si crees que va a permitir que el oso ruso atrofiado le quite uno de sus mercados mas preciados en su guerra proxima contra el chino lo llevas claro


----------



## Teuro (21 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lo de consagrar Rusia al Sagrado Corazón está muy bien, pero...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 993620



Es el primero que debería haber ido a Kiev a decir que todos somos "kieveses".


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Es simplemente sumar el PIB de la UE y el de USA..., contra el de Rusia, que tiene menos PIB que Italia y en unos meses, que ni Marruecos.
> Recordemos que quien bombardeo la industria militar alemana eran los aliados, los que daban camiones a los sovieticos, trenes y ropa, comida y otro pertrechos, eran los aliados.
> Los sovieticos ponian la sangre. Lo mismo estan haciendo los ucranianos.
> 
> ...



Y luego despertaste.


----------



## John Nash (21 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Serbia no se unirá a la OTAN porque no puede olvidar a los niños asesinados en 1999: Vucic
> 
> 
> La agresión de la OTAN contra Yugoslavia en 1999 duró 78 días



Ha pasado un poco inadvertido estos días:









Rusia también advierte a Bosnia sobre un posible ingreso en la OTAN: "Responderemos"


Rusia ha amenazado también a Bosnia y Herzegovina sobre su posible entrada en la OTAN o cualquier otra alianza internacional.




www.elindependiente.com


----------



## kelden (21 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No puede ser cierto que Polonia esté pensando en recuperar "tierras históricas", porque si Polonia se anima, pues por qué no Alemania. Al final las cagarrutas de Stalin en el este de Europa nos van a costar la III GM



Si Polonia mete la zarpa se llevará las mismas hostias o más que los ukros y tampoco pasará nada. Seguramente más hostias porque con esos no tendrán tantos miramientos como están teniendo con los ukros.


----------



## Honkler (21 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Encima de psicopata cobarde y cagon el genocida ese, espero que lo encuentren en el agujero donde se haya escondido y lo liquiden sin contemplaciones.



Huele a cacota desde aquí


----------



## amcxxl (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## quinciri (21 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:
El Embajador de Ucrania en Polonia, dice que Polonia ha
comenzado los preparativos para una posible invasión de Rusia




Honkler dijo:


> Van sobrados los polacos



Yo creo que los polacos ya deben estar hasta los huevos de que los quieran meter en lios.


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Mar 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> Diez mil madres rusas jamás volverán a ver a sus hijos y todavía no ha capitulado ni una sola gran urbe. Rusia está en una encrucijada: perseverar con su operación "quirúrgica" y afrontar una larga guerra de atrición hacia Dios sabe dónde, o escalar a una guerra más convencional y convertir esto en un más que probable baño de sangre que difícilmente sería aceptado por la comunidad internacional.
> 
> Es más, a los propios rusos se les vendió una operación para "redimir" a sus hermanos descarriados ucranianos, no una interminable guerra fraticida. Aceptarán el sacrificio de 50k o 100k de sus chicos por un pedacito de tierra? Todo lo que no sea controlar directa o indirectamente el futuro de Ucrania será inasumible y supondrá el adiós de Putin.
> 
> El problema es que estamos acercándonos a un punto de no retorno donde es un todo o nada. Cuando los muertos se apilan sobre la mesa llega un punto en que solo queda la victoria cueste lo que cueste, todo lo demás es una humillación para los vivos, y sobre todo, para el recuerdo de los que se fueron.



No, para aplastar a los nazis como tu.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (21 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Y luego despertaste.



China no se la va a jugar por una potencia en declive como es Rusia, siempre he dicho que era mas probable que se dieran de ostias Rusia y China que China y USA, solo hay que mirar un puto mapa


----------



## golden graham (21 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si Polonia mete la zarpa se llevará las mismas hostias o más que los ukros y tampoco pasará nada. Seguramente más hostias porque con esos no tendrán tantos miramientos como están teniendo con los ukros.



Y a donde iria zelenski entonces a londres?


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (21 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *España quiere ser otra vez el granero de Europa*



Los de comer o los de "'reventar" ?

Perdona Burbu, pero cuando veo tu nick, lo asocio a " pinchar" ...y eso es lo que hago ... pincharte.


----------



## Burbujo II (21 Mar 2022)

Bueno, pues parece que se intensifica el sarao:


*BIDEN ADVIERTE DE QUE RUSIA PUEDE ESTAR PLANEANDO UN ATENTADO FALS FLAJ QUÍMICO O BIOLÓGICO* 

En un mes, gasofa a 3€ con los zombies de las kakunas cogiendo el coche con la cara cayéndose a cachos.


----------



## lisp (21 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Por lo que he leido en ZH hablan de que el candidato republicano apoyado por el partido (Trump iria por libre en caso de ir) podria ser un tal De Santis.
> 
> No tengo ni idea de quien es ni como respira.



Governador conservador de Florida, bastante competente.


----------



## kelden (21 Mar 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Y a donde iria zelenski entonces a londres?



Si Polonia mete la zarpa lo mismo Putin hace a Zelenski presidente de Polonia a cambio de llevarse a toda su tropa de Ucrania ....


----------



## Impresionante (21 Mar 2022)

Washington Post  

Más del 90 por ciento de los ucranianos dicen que sus militares saldrán victoriosos, según una nueva encuesta


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Votarán telematicamente vía INDRA-Maduro , todo muy confiable.



Y si no sale lo prescrito, habrán sido los juánkers del Kremlin.


----------



## Impresionante (21 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Bueno, pues parece que se intensifica el sarao:
> 
> 
> *BIDEN ADVIERTE DE QUE RUSIA PUEDE ESTAR PLANEANDO UN ATENTADO FALS FLAJ QUÍMICO O BIOLÓGICO*
> ...



¿Pero la atentado lo hará con las armas químicas o bacteriológicas que tenían los usanos en Ucrania?


----------



## Burbujo II (21 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Los de comer o los de "'reventar" ?
> 
> Perdona Burbu, pero cuando veo tu nick, lo asocio a " pinchar" ...y eso es lo que hago ... pincharte.



No sé, por ahí dicen esto también:


*Bruselas confirma las medidas para el campo frente a la guerra en Ucrania*

La Comisión Europea (CE) confirmó este lunes las medidas que va a adoptar para afrontar el impacto de la guerra en Ucrania sobre el sector agroalimentario, así como las acciones para atenuar las consecuencias del incremento de los precios del gasóleo en el ámbito pesquero.

"La Comisión anunció propuestas muy concretas para poder asegurar esa preservación de las capacidades de producción (en el sector agroalimentario)", indicó el ministro francés de Agricultura, Julien Denormandie, cuyo país ocupa la presidencia rotatoria de la Unión Europea, al término de una reunión de ministros de la UE.

El Ejecutivo comunitario confirmó durante el encuentro su visto bueno a la concesión de ayudas para el almacenamiento privado de la carne de cerdo, que tiene el objetivo de mejorar los precios al reducir la oferta en este sector.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (21 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Washington Post
> 
> Más del 90 por ciento de los ucranianos dicen que sus militares saldrán victoriosos, según una nueva encuesta



Me lo has puesto a güevo.

!! Impresionante!!!.. se descojona


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> China no se la va a jugar por una potencia en declive como es Rusia, siempre he dicho que era mas probable que se dieran de ostias Rusia y China que China y USA, solo hay que mirar un puto mapa



A ver niño, el Plan de USA es saquear Rusia y China, está publicado, USA necesita saquear a todo el mundo para mantener su American Way of Life, empiezan a escasear las materias primas, hay que robarlas o matar consumidores de las mismas.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Mar 2022)

jajajjajaja hijos de perra, estos si que saben donde está el queso.


----------



## frangelico (21 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Ha pasado un poco inadvertido estos días:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que no sé es cómo podría Rusia meter mano ahí, está rodeado de países de la OTAN


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> jajajjajaja hijos de perra, estos si que saben donde está el queso.



Porque además son los dueños de Lada. El mercado ruso en situación buena anda entre 2.5 y 3M y Lada algo exporta. Al final mil países y empresas van a ir haciendo "excepciones "


----------



## Honkler (22 Mar 2022)

En un mes está todo de vuelta a la normalidad. En cuanto USA perciba que ya no son útiles, los ucranianos pasarán a ser irrelevantes y molestos refugiados como los sirios o irakies.


----------



## kelden (22 Mar 2022)

Accionista mayoritario: Estado Francés ...... Tela ....


----------



## Fauna iberica (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (22 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> No sé, por ahí dicen esto también:
> 
> 
> *Bruselas confirma las medidas para el campo frente a la guerra en Ucrania*
> ...



Medidas muy concretas, de las cuales adelantan cero. Estamos haciendo la guerra económica a Rusia con un puto Excel y pensamiento mágico. Hay que recordar que si se trata de hiperinflación y empobrecimiento ellos juegan en casa. Nostros no.


----------



## lasoziedad (22 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Cambia de traductor:
> 
> По данным Минобороны РФ, в ходе спецоперации на Украине ВС РФ потеряли убитыми 9861 человека, ранения получили 16153 человека.
> 
> ...



Esas cifras no se pueden creer, son casi 500 bajas al dia.
¿Con qué se supone que ha hecho eso Ucrania? ¿Han tirado alguna nuke y no lo sabemos?
Con lo que les gusta grabar muertos y subirlos a twitter, ¿donde estan todos esos muertos?


----------



## Zepequenhô (22 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Lo que no sé es cómo podría Rusia meter mano ahí, está rodeado de países de la OTAN



Dando armas a los serbios.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (22 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> A ver niño, el Plan de USA es saquear Rusia y China, está publicado, USA necesita saquear a todo el mundo para mantener su American Way of Life, empiezan a escasear las materias primas, hay que robarlas o matar consumidores de las mismas.



Joder los chinos que mal pensados...

_Déjal "bolso " en taquilla._.. Se le dice a los usanos y yatà.


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Dando armas a los serbios.



Por dónde es la cuestión. Por tierra no creo que las aduanas de países colindantes lo permitan y por aire ahora mismo no pueden.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (22 Mar 2022)

Cómo va? 

Vengo a relajarme un poco al hilo de la guerra, que vengo estresado del de la estanflación.


----------



## Zepequenhô (22 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Por dónde es la cuestión. Por tierra no creo que las aduanas de países colindantes lo permitan y por aire ahora mismo no pueden.



Desde que se inventaron los traficantes de armas, estas pasan por donde haga falta.

No hay guardia fronterizo en el planeta que no se de la vuelta con el fajo de billetes adecuado.


----------



## Life park (22 Mar 2022)

Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> Medidas muy concretas, de las cuales adelantan cero. Estamos haciendo la guerra económica a Rusia con un puto Excel y pensamiento mágico. Hay que recordar que si se trata de hiperinflación y empobrecimiento ellos juegan en casa. Nostros no.



Atención Bruselas reacciona con contundencia a la posible escasez de alimentos en Europa!!!

Si?? Y que es, que es??!!!

No se qué sobre facilitar guardar la carne de cerdo.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (22 Mar 2022)

Mientras tanto en un lugar que se llama Valladolid, y de cuyo nombre no quiero acordarme....









Renault vuelve a anunciar paradas en Palencia y Valladolid, a la espera del impacto de Rusia


El fabricante detendrá la producción en Villamuriel de Cerrato de lunes a miércoles la próxima semana, así como sus líneas concatenadas de Carrocerías




www.google.com


----------



## NPI (22 Mar 2022)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> Una cuenta renacida dice, claro tiene más credibilidad una cuenta creada este año por un bit ruso para la ocasión ucraniana.


----------



## Peineto (22 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Pronto será la cosa tal que así:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 993839




Minsky, el mapa me recuerda poéticamente a un dicho chino que dice algo así cpmo que el viento del este prevalece sobre el viento del oeste. Se ve que es una epecie de ley metahistórica que cabe no quebrantar, ya que ,quienes lo han intentado, han fenecido en el intento. Todos sin excepción han fracasado y la inmensa rusia los ha deglutido y asimilado sin mayor problema. Mi asombro y mi admiración me lo produce la inmensa Rusia, el último reducto cristiano de un occidente canalla, pervertido y pútrido que se regodea en sus excrementos.
Que nadie se llame a engaño en mi defensa de los crisianos orientales. Mi respeto religioo por todas las confesiones religiosas es un pilar de mi weltanschaung, nada más en un mundo que ha abjurado de cualquier principio ético. Y no me meto en camisa de once vergas, o varas, en tema de religiones porque sería el no acabar. Allá cada cual con su conciencia.
Europa, desde luego está muerta.


----------



## Vilux (22 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Por dónde es la cuestión. Por tierra no creo que las aduanas de países colindantes lo permitan y por aire ahora mismo no pueden.



Por aire no pueden? A ver quién es el guapo se atreve a derribar aviones rusos que se salten el embargo aéreo.


----------



## amcxxl (22 Mar 2022)

En las afueras de Kiev, en el distrito de Vynohradar, unidades nacionalistas ucranianas cubrieron edificios residenciales durante varios días y dispararon múltiples lanzacohetes contra las tropas rusas. Al mismo tiempo, las áreas del centro comercial cercano se utilizaron como una gran base para almacenar municiones propulsadas por cohetes y recargar múltiples sistemas de lanzamiento de cohetes. La inteligencia rusa, a través de varios canales, confirmó las coordenadas de la posición de los sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple ucranianos y también reveló la ubicación de un almacén con municiones propulsadas por cohetes. Las imágenes de CCTV muestran claramente un lanzacohetes múltiple ucraniano entrando en un centro comercial en las afueras de Kiev para cubrirse después de otra salva y recarga de misiles. En la noche del 21 de marzo, una batería de lanzacohetes múltiples ucranianos y una base de almacenamiento para sus municiones en un centro comercial inactivo fueron destruidos por armas de largo alcance de alta precisión en la noche del 21 de marzo.




Las fuerzas aliadas de la Federación Rusa y la RPD continúan irrumpiendo en las defensas de los militantes ucranianos en el área de Maryinka. La artillería y los tanques están trabajando en las áreas fortificadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. El corresponsal de Vesti Krym, Mikhail Andronik, está trabajando en el lugar. 



El avance de la columna de choque del ejército ruso en la región de Sumy Nuestras tropas continúan bloqueando las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los batallones nazis en la región de Sumy. Una columna de vehículos blindados de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF ha marchado al área de la misión y continúa desplegándose. El reconocimiento de la ruta de avance y la seguridad del avance de la columna son proporcionados por vehículos aéreos no tripulados, así como unidades de reconocimiento en vehículos blindados "Tiger" y "Typhoon"


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Desde que se inventaron los traficantes de armas, estas pasan por donde haga falta.
> 
> No hay guardia fronterizo en el planeta que no se de la vuelta con el fajo de billetes adecuado.



Eso sí. Por cierto, imaginemos lo que puede hacer un terrorista aficionado pero motivado con lo que va a ir saliendo de Ucrania al mercado negro europeo. Sin conocimiento ni planificación de un solo disparo se baja el helicóptero de un PM, el avión de un ministro, convierte en mantequilla el coche blindado de un banquero... por unos miles de euros, pronto en su Marsella amiga.

La de vueltas que dio ETA para conseguir antiaéreos y hacer el atentando de su vida, los engolosinaron con lo de Sokoa y nunca pudieron y ahora un moro kioskero de Tolón va a tener lo que quiera , como si quiere derribar un Rafale o dar un susto a la Marine Nationale.


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> En las afueras de Kiev, en el distrito de Vynohradar, unidades nacionalistas ucranianas cubrieron edificios residenciales durante varios días y dispararon múltiples lanzacohetes contra las tropas rusas. Al mismo tiempo, las áreas del centro comercial cercano se utilizaron como una gran base para almacenar municiones propulsadas por cohetes y recargar múltiples sistemas de lanzamiento de cohetes. La inteligencia rusa, a través de varios canales, confirmó las coordenadas de la posición de los sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple ucranianos y también reveló la ubicación de un almacén con municiones propulsadas por cohetes. Las imágenes de CCTV muestran claramente un lanzacohetes múltiple ucraniano entrando en un centro comercial en las afueras de Kiev para cubrirse después de otra salva y recarga de misiles. En la noche del 21 de marzo, una batería de lanzacohetes múltiples ucranianos y una base de almacenamiento para sus municiones en un centro comercial inactivo fueron destruidos por armas de largo alcance de alta precisión en la noche del 21 de marzo.



Desde luego el pepinazo es impecable. De alta precisión sí ha sido.


----------



## NPI (22 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ya han bloqueado sputnik news en todos los operadores de datos de Internet.
> 
> Me podéis recomendar algún VPN o similar para acceder a estas noticias, aunque sea de pago pero que no sea mucho?
> 
> ...



anonymoX


----------



## Teuro (22 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> jajajjajaja hijos de perra, estos si que saben donde está el queso.



¿Hay algo más codicioso que un inglés?. Si claro, un francés.


----------



## Peineto (22 Mar 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> El secretario de Defensa de Obama, Leon Panetta, dice que la OTAN está en una "guerra por delegación" con Rusia Leon Panetta, secretario de Defensa y director de la CIA bajo Barack Obama, así como jefe de personal de la Casa Blanca bajo Bill Clinton, +
> 
> declaró el jueves que EEUU está involucrado en una guerra por delegación con Rusia en Ucrania. 'Estamos inmersos en un conflicto, es una guerra por delegación con Rusia, lo digamos o no', dijo Panetta. +
> 
> Y concluyó: 'Creo que la única manera de hacer frente a Putin en estos momentos es redoblar la apuesta, lo que significa proporcionar toda la ayuda militar que sea necesaria'. Y añadió: 'La forma de conseguir influencia es, francamente, entrar y matar a los rusos'.



Finos estrategas largo placistas, más cortos que un gato de yeso y más bastos que un condón de esparto. Gensanta.


----------



## Hermericus (22 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Por lo que he leido en ZH hablan de que el candidato republicano apoyado por el partido (Trump iria por libre en caso de ir) podria ser un tal De Santis.
> 
> No tengo ni idea de quien es ni como respira.



El gobernador de Florida.

Bastante facha.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (22 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> La comparación entre un país en guerra como Rusia y la UE , que no lo está es tramposa, te lo planteo de otra manera, ¿Hay mas libertad en el Régimen Ucraniano o en Rusia?
> 
> Si mañana la cosa escalase y la OTAN entrara en conflicto ¿ Cuanto crees que tardarían en imponer leyes "marciales" ? ¿Crees que serían mas "liberales" que las actuales rusas?



Yo no hago suposiciones tramposas,
Si mi abuela tuviera 3 ruedas podría ser un Triciclo.
Ahora mismo y en toda su historia prácticamente las libertades en Rusia....
Comparar a la UE, que no tiene fronteras, libertad de prensa, derechos ,etc etc es como comparar a Dios con un gitano


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Conocí un Oscar Mijallo, de Madrid como éste, que acabó en la cárcel 4 años, por apuñalar y matar a un marroquí en Plaza de españa o en la plaza de los cubos, no recuerdo exactamente. Hace 25 años o por ahí. Iba a mi Colegio. El debería tener ahora 46 años.



A Morata el hijo del comisario lo conocistes y al negro aleman de ojos azules, ibas mucho por la plaza de los cubos ???.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (22 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Accionista mayoritario: Estado Francés ...... Tela ....



!! Corre !! Macron ..!! corre!!...que terminas en una farola plástificado por traidor.


----------



## pemebe (22 Mar 2022)

Muchas entrevistas entre Putin y Macron.
Hay muchas cosas que no nos están contando.

Gobierno de Francia primer accionista (15%)


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (22 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Si lo vas a reducir todo a la guerra, entonces compara el asunto entre los paises que están directamente en guerra, en este caso Rusia y Ucrania. Ya me dirás tú la "libertad" que hay en Ucrania (y no solo de ahora..).
> 
> Y respecto a la UE es más grave si cabe, porque aún sin estar en guerra, la censura y la propaganda mediática y masiva que hay es brutal.
> 
> ...



Yo no te veo coartado. 
Sabes de sobra que en Rusia por decir cosas como está podrían ir a tu casa por lo que no se para que negar lo evidente.
Hay gente que prefiere los regímenes dictatoriales, donde le guíen , no tenga que pensar, que haya una especie de figura paterna que aporte seguridad y lo demás no importa.
Por qué no reconocerlo


----------



## Peineto (22 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Este tipo es de lo más tonto:
> 
> *Borrell: "Creo que todos estamos convencidos de que Europa está en peligro. Es obvio, lo hemos visto con la invasión de Ucrania.*
> 
> ...



BORRELL intra portas. Es decir quintacolumnista a sueldo del enemigo gringo.


----------



## Kartoffeln (22 Mar 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> ¿Es mucho pedir no insultarse unos a otros y mantener el decoro?



Claro que sí, hijo de puta.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (22 Mar 2022)

Qué guay todo… 


Biden dice que Putin está sopesando el uso de armas químicas en Ucrania - Reuters


----------



## rejon (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Qué guay todo…
> 
> 
> Biden dice que Putin está sopesando el uso de armas químicas en Ucrania - Reuters



Joderrr, que le hagan un impeachment ya de una vez y que deje de sufrir, por diox.


----------



## Zappa (22 Mar 2022)

Somos las putas que ponen la cama de todo este tema.
Quizás haya que pensar en irse de Europa.
Hermanos cobrisos, allá vamos.


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Labrar el pedregal castellano requiere un tractor de 400 CV. En Francia labras el campo con una mulilla mecánica ....



Si utiliza una mulilla, es porque cultiva pocas tierras, a partir de media hectarea todos tienen tractor, el pedregal puedes triturarlo y apartar los ripios, en un par de generaciones no queda una piedra...


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (22 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Muchas entrevistas entre Putin y Macron.
> Hay muchas cosas que no nos están contando.
> 
> Gobierno de Francia primer accionista (15%)



Como heredar una Dacha en Sochi????


----------



## Kluster (22 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Qué guay todo…
> 
> 
> Biden dice que Putin está sopesando el uso de armas químicas en Ucrania - Reuters



¿Está amenazando de un ataque de falsa bandera con armas químicas?

Es lo que me parece.


----------



## clapham5 (22 Mar 2022)

Nuevo Pacto " Molotov - Ribbentrov " ?
Una fuente anonima del Kremlin ha revelado al Osservatore Romano , el periodico del Papa , que Rusia y Polonia estarian negociando un Pacto para repartirse Ucrania . El Kremlin propuso el meridiano 26E pero los polacos quieren que sea el meridiano 29E 
Las negociaciones " secretas " ...bueno , ya no  se estan celebrandobajo el auspicio de la Santa Sede .
Sin embargo ...hay un tercero en discordia . Orban quiere Transcarpatia . 
Y ya esta . Ahora que sea lo que Di-s quiera . Si veis que el clapham no se conecta mas ya sabeis lo que ha pasado . 
El clapham se juega lavida y que recibe ? Ni un misero ZANK


----------



## NPI (22 Mar 2022)

Silenciar un lado, Vociferar el otro lado. Es por la PAZ, la LIBERTAD, la DEMOCRACIA "Mundo libre".


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (22 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> A ver niño, el Plan de USA es saquear Rusia y China, está publicado, USA necesita saquear a todo el mundo para mantener su American Way of Life, empiezan a escasear las materias primas, hay que robarlas o matar consumidores de las mismas.



Saquear es mas facil si destruyes tu propio ejercito mandarlo en un orden de batalla poco práctico, sin preparación y a lo loco.
China es muchas cosas, pero no es imprudente, tiene dos problemas, energia y materias primas, y puede sacar ambas de Siberia.
Lo que si es probable que veamos es una guerra fria 2.0, China y USA tienen más igualdad, y no me sorprenderia nada una alianza con la India y China, por raro que pueda parecer, son dos paises con intereses comunes


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (22 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Nuevo Pacto " Molotov - Ribbentrov " ?
> Una fuente anonima del Kremlin ha revelado al Osservatore Romano , el periodico del Papa , que Rusia y Polonia estarian negociando un Pacto para repartirse Ucrania . El Kremlin propuso el meridiano 26E pero los polacos quieren que sea el meridiano 29E
> Las negociaciones " secretas " ...bueno , ya no  se estan celebrandobajo el auspicio de la Santa Sede .
> Sin embargo ...hay un tercero en discordia . Orban quiere Transcarpatia .
> ...



Polonia no toca a un ruso ni con guantes, no te digo mas, el asco que les tienen solo es comparable al de los bálticos


----------



## Zappa (22 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> No es algo que tenga que ver directamente con este conflicto pero parece que la administracion Biden esta fuera de control.
> 
> La inflacion va a marcar nuevo record este mes. Los indicadores economicos ya apuntan a recesion para el 3er trimestre.
> 
> ...


----------



## Burbujo II (22 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Cómo va?
> 
> Vengo a relajarme un poco al hilo de la guerra, que vengo estresado del de la estanflación.



¿Dónde está el jilo de la estanflación?


----------



## NPI (22 Mar 2022)

27 febrero 2022


> Óscar Mijallo ACTIVISTA vestido de periodista de RTVE, pagado con nuestros impuestos.



 Guerra en Ucrania XV


----------



## amcxxl (22 Mar 2022)

Fuentes ucranianas: El comando de las fuerzas ucranianas en Donbass exigió una retirada a gran escala de Donetsk para no ser rodeado y destruido, se mencionan las posiciones en las áreas de Kurakhovo y Avdeevka. 




En IKEA en Croacia, las aburridas fotos de stock han sido reemplazadas por retratos de Putin. Obviamente, trolear es trabajo de los empleados de IKEA. Ocurrió en Zagreb. Aún no se han recibido comentarios oficiales de la dirección de la empresa al respecto.


----------



## Zappa (22 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Qué guay todo…
> 
> 
> Biden dice que Putin está sopesando el uso de armas químicas en Ucrania - Reuters



Pero, ¿le ha llamado al viejo Joe por el teléfono rojo para informarle?

¿O es otro análisis de inteligencia como el de las WMD de Saddam?

Esto pinta MUY MAL.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (22 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> ¿Dónde está el jilo de la estanflación?



No es muy ortodoxo. Es estilo madmaxista, sin contemplaciones. 





__





*Tema mítico* : - MADMAX: Los "apocalipticos" teníamos razón. La situación fue, es y será absolutamente apocalíptica, por más que los Bancos Centrales la hayan ocultado


Preparad el ojete borregomatrix. Hay tres formas de llegar a la estanflación. Inflación producida por elementos exógenos a la propia realidad económica (normalmente petróleo y derivados), políticas monetarias de MIERDA o la GUERRA. Como buenos borregomatrix y gracias a los HIJOSLAGRANPUTA de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ccartech (22 Mar 2022)

Duma rusa para examinar la propuesta de abandonar la OMC. La propuesta argumenta que esta salida sería una respuesta a las sanciones y una forma de enfocar el proteccionismo.


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Aprovechando que Franco estaba palmando en 1975, Estados Unidos se puso a organizar la marcha Verde de saharauis hacia los puestos de la Legión española en el Sáhara, para quitarnos el Sahara español y que quedara en manos de Marruecos,para así aprovechar las minas de Fosatos de los que sahara es una de los mayores productores del mundo y nosotros a uvas.
> 
> Los Estados Unidos siempre ganan, eso sí, y lejos de sus fronteras.
> 
> Por ello los globalistas con síndrome de Estocolmo son todos unos gayers come cimbel de usano, pero como en el mito de la caverna de Platón ni se han enterado de qué son maricones



Antes de la descolonizacion por cojones de la provincia española del Sahara Occidental, hubieron varias expediciones en busca de petroleo, de empresas norteamericanas, supuestamente "privadas", que no tenian ninguna relacion con el gobierno español, iban con una escolta de militares españoles y los resultados de las prospecciones fueron unos informes donde explicaban que los terrenos eran los propicios...

PD- En las aguas territoriales del Sahara hay petroleo y gas, en el territorio continental hay grandes depositos de hierro y otros metales aparte de los fosfatos, los argelinos cerca de Tinduf tienen unos yacimientos inmensos de hierro y el puerto para la exportacion del mineral que los haria rentables, es el de Villa Cisneros, se masca la tragedia si se descubren grandes yacimientos de hidrocarburos...


----------



## Zappa (22 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No es muy ortodoxo. Es estilo madmaxista, sin contemplaciones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es un gran hilo que va camino de ser mítico.

Puede que sea el último hilo del foro de interés, junto con este, antes del apagón o del gulag en Soria.

No sé qué llegará antes, pero lo del gulag de Soria lo voy viendo cada vez más claro...


----------



## Hermericus (22 Mar 2022)

Pues la cosecha en Ucrania este año va a ser minima.

Agarraros que vienen curvas.


----------



## HUROGÁN (22 Mar 2022)

Combatientes de las unidades de defensa territorial obligan a todos los hombres en casi todas las grandes localidades de la región de Nikoláyev a que se inscriban en sus filas y, si estos se niegan, los fusilan en el lugar.


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Pues la cosecha en Ucrania este año va a ser minima.
> 
> Agarraros que vienen curvas.



Y difícil de sacar en todo caso..Han minado el mar sin control, las carreteras eran una mierda ya antes de la invasión y el ferrocarril ucraniano es de ancho ruso.


----------



## Peineto (22 Mar 2022)

lisp dijo:


> Governador conservador de Florida, bastante competente.



Y antibozal a tope.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (22 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Es un gran hilo que va camino de ser mítico.
> 
> Puede que sea el último hilo del foro de interés, junto con este, antes del apagón o del gulag en Soria.
> 
> No sé qué llegará antes, pero lo del gulag de Soria lo voy viendo cada vez más claro...



Oropesa ha muerto. 

Ahora lo que se lleva es Soria gulag de vacaciones.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (22 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> ¿Dónde está el jilo de la estanflación?




En Lagarde como suba tipos ...y en el BCE como no los suba...

Tamos jodíos salga el Sol por Antequera, por Torres de Cotillas o por donde quiera.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (22 Mar 2022)

Tras conocer el acuerdo del Ministerio de Transportes y el Comité Nacional de Transporte por Carretera (CNTC), tres grandes patronales, Fenadismer, Fetransa y Feintra han decidido parar su actividad a partir de este lunes de forma indefinida









Al Gobierno le sale el tiro por la culata: tres grandes patronales se suman a la huelga de los camioneros


Al Gobierno de Pedro Sánchez le sale el tiro por la culata: las patronales se suman a la huelga de los camioneros.




okdiario.com


----------



## Gotthard (22 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Este tipo es de lo más tonto:
> 
> *Borrell: "Creo que todos estamos convencidos de que Europa está en peligro. Es obvio, lo hemos visto con la invasión de Ucrania.*
> 
> ...



Un socialista español. No se pueden pedir peras al olmo. Fue un politico inteligente en su dia, ahora mismo esta para irse con su jefe Biden a un geriatrico.


----------



## mcmardigan (22 Mar 2022)

Le ha cambiado hasta la voz despues de su encuemtro con priscila.


----------



## Zappa (22 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> En Lagarde como suba tipos ...y en el BCE como no los suba...
> 
> Tamos jodíos salga el Sol por Antequera, por Torres de Cotillas o por donde quiera.



Va a ser infinitamente peor que todo eso.
Van a darle a la impresora hasta que literalmente reviente.
Y como todo sube y cada vez más, la gente se meterá en créditos hasta las cejas.
Luego, ganada la guerra (eso me imagino que valoran), subir el Yuri hasta el infinito.
Recoger con la escoba los deshaucios y quiebras de PYMES.

Bienvenido a 2030. No tendrás absolutamente nada y estarás jodido (pero contento)

¿Lo veis así?


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (22 Mar 2022)

*Biden dice que Putin podría usar armas químicas y biológicas*
El presidente de EEUU, Joe Biden, ha dicho que Vladimir Putin está considerando utilizar armas químicas y biológicas. Biden ha asegurado que hay signos claros de que esto es así, y también ha añadido que Rusia puede estar planeando ataques de falsa bandera para utilizar este tipo de armas.


----------



## Alvin Red (22 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Tras conocer el acuerdo del Ministerio de Transportes y el Comité Nacional de Transporte por Carretera (CNTC), tres grandes patronales, Fenadismer, Fetransa y Feintra han decidido parar su actividad a partir de este lunes de forma indefinida
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nadie les ha dicho que hay camioneras


----------



## Bubi (22 Mar 2022)

che yo creo que es lo que Putin le cobra al Macron por seguir aguantando sus chapas de 2 horas dia sí, dia no


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (22 Mar 2022)

Ya se aviso desde el minuto 1 sobre las sanciones. Apenas dos semanas después está gran parte del sector primario y casi la totalidad del transporte parado, las comunidades de vecinos en quiebra por el aumento del precio del gas, los autónomos terminales....

Evidentemente el desequilibrio es mucho anterior, pero las sanciones han puesto la puntilla. Ahora que venga Biden y los ucranianos a arreglarlo.

Con lo bien que hubieramos estado con el Nord Stream 2 en activo. Cada vez que USA toca Europa la jode.


----------



## bk001 (22 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Cómo va?
> 
> Vengo a relajarme un poco al hilo de la guerra, que vengo estresado del de la estanflación.




Todo lo que digo a continuación es con "animus iocandi " y como tal debe ser considerado :


Mal , vamos perdiendo.
¿Quien? 
Todos: Ukranianos, Rusos, Europeos,Usanos y puede que hasta Chinos.


Ukraniamos: la peor parte al soportar las bombas de nazis y rusos en su propio terreno.
Rusos: tras 8 años les tomaron el pelo, el culo gordo infollable, y al ver que Ukrania no sería federal ni neutral han tenido que meterse a perder soldados, sanciones y luego el coste de la reconstrucción. 
Europeos : los más parias. Nos hemos tirado dos tiros en cada pié y lo peor de lo peor: hemos escupido sobre los recursos rusos que , a partir de ahora, comprarán a buen precio los asiáticos. 
Estados hundidos: en principio iban a ser los grandes ganadores de la estupidez europea, perose las han arreglado para alejar a todo el mundo y que todos los países tengan miedo de tener dólares. 
China: saca materias primas baratas que entes iban a Europa, pero se van a quedar sin uno de sus clientes VIP por suicidio económico de Uropa. 
España: Europa al cuadrado, además fraudez intentan que nos corten el gas de Argelia, se ve que la luz no está suficientemente cara para la agenda 2030.


----------



## NPI (22 Mar 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Y a donde iria zelenski entonces a londres?



Rumania


----------



## Rafl Eg (22 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Yo no te veo coartado.
> Sabes de sobra que en Rusia por decir cosas como está podrían ir a tu casa por lo que no se para que negar lo evidente.
> Hay gente que prefiere los regímenes dictatoriales, donde le guíen , no tenga que pensar, que haya una especie de figura paterna que aporte seguridad y lo demás no importa.
> Por qué no reconocerlo



Hombre, reconocerás que en la democrática Ucrania es peor que en Rusia, al menos en esta última no atan a la gente en las farolas medio desnudos (incluyendo mujeres y niños) para que mueran de congelamiento mientras les atizan por oponerse a la guerra o tener una opinión diferente del régimen de Kiev. En Rusia a una mujer que mostró un cartel contra la guerra o contra la postura de Rusia solo le pusieron una simple multa de doscientos y pico euros, y eso que allí en comparación con la UE, sí que están en guerra de verdad.

Y lo de que en la UE nadie se siente coartado, no sé, pregúntale a los periodistas esos que aparecían en la lista sorosiana, a ver si se sienten coartados o no.. O pregúntales, ya en otros asuntos, a los que se manifestaban por las restricciones del covid, o al transportista que el otro día recibió un disparo de la autoridad.. O cuélate entre el público en un programa de TV y expláyate con un cartel contra el lgtbi o algunas de las cosas recogidas en el art.510 del código penal y que atañen también a las opiniones, a ver lo que te pasa (muy facilmente acabarías en juicio y linchado mediáticamente, y eso que aquí no estamos en guerra..) 

En fin, que esto tampoco es ningún paraíso democrático y mucho menos en lo que respecta a la "libertad de expresión"


----------



## Alvin Red (22 Mar 2022)

El Grupo Renault crea la marca Dacia-Lada para asaltar el segmento C con coches a precios de derribo


Como parte del plan estratégico del Grupo Renault, que acaba de hacer público el CEO Luca de Meo, el grupo francés ha anunciado la creación de la nueva unidad...




www.motorpasion.com





Entre los objetivos de la nueva marca, destaca:


Coches asequibles.
Una unidad de negocio Dacia-Lada específica con el fin de incrementar el potencial de sinergia y ahorrar costes.
La utilización por Dacia y Lada de la plataforma CMF-B de la Alianza, que va a permitir pasar de 4 plataformas a tan sólo 1 y de 18 carrocerías a 11.
Unos vehículos basados en dicha plataforma que podrán equiparse con motores con energía alternativa o híbridos.
Una gama competitiva, más amplia y moderna, con el lanzamiento en 2021 de los nuevos Sandero y Logan, además de Spring y tres nuevos modelos por llegar de aquí a 2025.
La entrada de lleno en el segmento C, representada por el Bigster Concept. Se trata de un SUV que podrá equiparse con motorizaciones de energías alternativas e híbridas.


----------



## golden graham (22 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Rumania



Yo me iria mas lejos por si acaso, y asi no estar moviendote cada 2x3


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## NPI (22 Mar 2022)

Rusia era su segundo comprador por detrás de Francia.


----------



## ccartech (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## ccartech (22 Mar 2022)

El aeropuerto de Kramatorsk fue golpeado con cosas de niños grandes, probablemente un misil de crucero, algunas municiones se encendieron con seguridad cuando siguió un mini destello nuclear y la quema persiste, QEPD los ukris, ¿cómo estaban allí?


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (22 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Rumania



Mis Díez...creo que sí ....por esto...


----------



## Gotthard (22 Mar 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> _*Marjorie Taylor Green*, criticó la decisión de Washington de asignar fondos a Kiev y dijo: “No deberíamos gastar miles de millones de dólares en impuestos estadounidenses, ganados con tanto esfuerzo, en ayuda militar que puede ir a grupos nazis que torturan a personas inocentes, especialmente mujeres y niños”._



Es alucinante que sean los conservadores mas extremistas sean los que tengan que avisar de que los nazis estan en Ucrania y que los supuestamente moderados y democratas de toda la vida esten blanqueandolos a tope y censurando a cualquiera que diga lo que el nacionalismo ucraniano es en realidad.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (22 Mar 2022)

Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> Medidas muy concretas, de las cuales adelantan cero. Estamos haciendo la guerra económica a Rusia con un puto Excel y pensamiento mágico. Hay que recordar que si se trata de hiperinflación y empobrecimiento ellos juegan en casa. Nostros no.



UUUuuuuuyyyyy si solo fuera eso.

Impacto inminente


----------



## ccartech (22 Mar 2022)

Se ve un intenso frente de batalla en la ciudad de Irpin, justo al norte de #Kyiv . Como #Mariupol , este pueblo podría quedar reducido a escombros. 
Los puntos rojos/amarillos indican incendios


----------



## NPI (22 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Mis Díez...creo que sí ....por esto...


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (22 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 993859
> 
> Retrasado, Rusia es Europa



Que ascazo le tengo a este traidor y encima pseudo físico, puag. Puag 

Espero mear y cagar a esxopetAZo sobre tu tumba hijo de puta


----------



## Alvin Red (22 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Qué guay todo…
> 
> 
> Biden dice que Putin está sopesando el uso de armas químicas en Ucrania - Reuters



*Biden is toast

*


----------



## Demodé (22 Mar 2022)

COTO MATAMOROS sobre lo de Ucrania y Rusia: a partir de 1 h. 48:26









Heidi: valentía y juventud - Coto Matamoros: realidad vs mentiras - Resistencia del Expreso - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de Resistencia del Expreso gratis. Esta noche nos acompaña Heidi, la joven luchadora que ha sido coaccionada por intentar estudiar y respirar, y también Coto Matamoros, qu... Programa: Resistencia del Expreso. Canal: RESISTENCIA DEL EXPRESO. Tiempo: 03:46:25...




go.ivoox.com


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (22 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Lo que no sé es cómo podría Rusia meter mano ahí, está rodeado de países de la OTAN



Joder, en aviones!!!!! O crees qye les van a bajar alguno? Podrían, serían lo último que hicieran eso si


----------



## ccartech (22 Mar 2022)

El lanzamiento de cohetes de esta noche por parte del ejército ucraniano en las posiciones rusas al noroeste, en las afueras de la ciudad.


----------



## Kartoffeln (22 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Es alucinante que sean los conservadores mas extremistas sean los que tengan que avisar de que los nazis estan en Ucrania y que los supuestamente moderados y democratas de toda la vida esten blanqueandolos a tope y censurando a cualquiera que diga lo que el nacionalismo ucraniano es en realidad.



Esta es la tonta del gazpacho, no? Qué nivelazo.


----------



## Salamandra (22 Mar 2022)

Global Times artículo de opinión. LLegan fuertes los chinos con un artículo de opinión del que he extractado párrafos, pero no es el único artículo de portada con opiniones contrarias a la opinión de hacer las cosas con Rusia de EEUU.





__





US is reestablishing a new Inquisition using Russia-Ukraine crisis as excuse: Global Times editorial - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





Estados Unidos está restableciendo una nueva Inquisición, infame en la Europa medieval, y todos los que no están de acuerdo con Estados Unidos han sido etiquetados como "herejes". Y EEUU también quiere atar y quemar a los "herejes" en los pilares de la opinión pública internacional.

Sin embargo, para decepción de EE. UU. y sus asistentes, aunque han estado clamando que los países deben tomar partido, no pueden ocultar el hecho de que siguen siendo una minoría en la comunidad internacional. Estados Unidos desea que todo el mundo lo siga para condenar y sancionar a Rusia, pero más de 100 países no están involucrados en imponer sanciones contra Rusia.

La actitud de las principales potencias no occidentales, incluidos India, Brasil y Sudáfrica, comparte una actitud similar con China,

Ahora quiere presionar a China para que "condene" a Rusia a crear una ruptura en las relaciones entre China y Rusia. Si China resiste la presión y no lo hace, EE. UU. tendrá una excusa para culpar a China.


----------



## Kartoffeln (22 Mar 2022)

Quien quiera seguir la labor de españoles en Polonia y Ucrania ayudando a los refugiados recomiendo seguir a 






Iniciar sesión en Facebook


Inicia sesión en Facebook para empezar a compartir y conectar con tus amigos, familiares y las personas que conoces.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Bubi (22 Mar 2022)

bk001 dijo:


> Todo lo que digo a continuación es con "animus iocandi " y como tal debe ser considerado :
> 
> 
> Mal , vamos perdiendo.
> ...



estados Unidos se vea el gran ganador de todo esto y no han medido bien el problema chino

como tampoco han medido bien la zona de oriente medio que también parece proclive a los rusos después de que estos resolvieran el entuerto de Siria

los rusos lo van a pasar mal con las sanciones pero no tanto, mientras sellan su pacto con China que está mucho mas desafiante de lo que esperaban y de golpe se ha dado cuenta de que han unido a dos enemigos contra los que es imposible pelear

los ganadores aparte de china son los estados medios, los ninguneados,... los venezolanos, los iraníes, la india, pakisan ahora pasan a ser importantes y n meros observadore4s de lo que el tio sam les tenía asignado


----------



## Demodé (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## NEKRO (22 Mar 2022)

*El Comité de Investigación de la Federación Rusa prometió poner al periodista ucraniano Dmitry Gordon en la lista internacional de personas buscadas
Causas penales iniciadas contra la presentadora Natalya Moseychuk y el médico militar Gennady Druzenko*
El Departamento de Investigación Principal del Comité de Investigación de la Federación Rusa inició procesos penales contra el médico militar Gennady Druzenko y la presentadora de televisión Natalya Moseychuk.

“Pidieron públicamente violencia, peligrosa para la vida y la salud, contra los militares rusos que fueron capturados por las tropas ucranianas durante una operación militar especial, así como contra miembros de sus familias”, dijo el Comité de Investigación de Rusia.

Junto con Druzenko y Moseychuk, el periodista ucraniano Dmitry Gordon también se incluirá en la lista internacional de personas buscadas.

Él, en el aire del canal de televisión ucraniano, pidió un ataque armado contra la Federación Rusa y desató una guerra agresiva contra ella usando armas nucleares.

Anteriormente, también pidió la destrucción de los ciudadanos rusos sobre la base de la nacionalidad, el idioma y el origen. Al mismo tiempo, en el alojamiento de videos de YouTube, bajo la apariencia de mensajes confiables, difundió una serie de falsificaciones sobre el bombardeo y el bombardeo de artillería de infraestructura civil y civiles por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

“Todo esto habla no solo de la total irresponsabilidad y falta de profesionalismo de los líderes de dichos medios, sino también de la esencia del nacionalismo ucraniano, que está tomando formas cada vez más radicales”, señaló el Comité de Investigación de Rusia.

El Comité de Investigación de Rusia también inició 2 casos penales sobre los hechos del bombardeo en curso de la DPR y LPR. Del 19 al 21 de marzo, militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, con su artillería y morteros, bombardearon Donetsk, Gorlovka, Yasinovataya, Mariupol, Oleksandrivka, Krasny Partizan, Vladimirovka, las ciudades de Pervomaisk, Kirovsk, Rubizhne. Como resultado de impactos y explosiones de proyectiles en el distrito de Petrovsky de Donetsk y el pueblo de Aleksandrovka, un civil resultó muerto, 3 mujeres y 3 hombres que no participaban en el conflicto armado resultaron heridos. Además, resultaron dañados los edificios de la oficina del fiscal de distrito y la administración, el hospital infantil de la ciudad No. 4, un gasoducto, numerosos edificios residenciales y dependencias. En el distrito de Kirovsky de Donetsk, como resultado de los bombardeos, también se dañó un gasoducto, y en el distrito de Kuibyshevsky, un edificio residencial.


Como resultado de los bombardeos y las hostilidades en Mariupol, 2 niñas nacidas en 2016 murieron y 8 civiles, de los cuales 3 eran menores, resultaron heridos. Además, 3 residentes locales que no participaban en el conflicto armado, que resultaron heridos del 12 al 15 de marzo durante el bombardeo de la ciudad, así como del pueblo de Vladimirovka, distrito de Volnovakhsky de la República Popular de Donetsk, pidieron ayuda médica. .

Continúa la labor de recopilación de pruebas de la comisión de crímenes de guerra contra civiles por parte de representantes de los batallones nacionalistas ucranianos a fin de identificar a las personas concretas involucradas y responsabilizarlas penalmente.

Читайте на WWW.KP.RU: СК РФ пообещал объявить украинского журналиста Дмитрия Гордона в международный розыск


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (22 Mar 2022)

Eso tiene que ser , alto secreto de estado..

Os imagináis que se descubra que el Zelens..S'ha pirao... mientras firmaba la ley marcial, que obliga a todo quisqui ,(con pene de pena) a quedarse a luchar y morir.

Se arma una guerra civil, donde los nazis y oligarcas ucros , no tienen en piedras donde esconderse.


----------



## Zepequenhô (22 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Nuevo Pacto " Molotov - Ribbentrov " ?
> Una fuente anonima del Kremlin ha revelado al Osservatore Romano , el periodico del Papa , que Rusia y Polonia estarian negociando un Pacto para repartirse Ucrania . El Kremlin propuso el meridiano 26E pero los polacos quieren que sea el meridiano 29E
> Las negociaciones " secretas " ...bueno , ya no  se estan celebrandobajo el auspicio de la Santa Sede .
> Sin embargo ...hay un tercero en discordia . Orban quiere Transcarpatia .
> ...



Estas cosas no me las creo. Si quieres repartirte un país lo negocias antes, no una vez que te has metido tu solo en el fregado.


----------



## Homero+10 (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## loveisintheair (22 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Zelenski ha dicho que pacte lo que pacte con Rusia (rendición al fin y al cabo) lo someterá a Referendum. ¿Y si el pueblo dice "no"?.
> 
> Claro, que el riesgo de que diga si también es enorme, puesto que le daría una legitimidad a la carta de rendición tremenda.



Pero vamos a ver, ¿que se va a parar la guerra para que la gente vote? ¿Este entiende lo que es una guerra?


----------



## Gotthard (22 Mar 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> Diez mil madres rusas jamás volverán a ver a sus hijos y todavía no ha capitulado ni una sola gran urbe. Rusia está en una encrucijada: perseverar con su operación "quirúrgica" y afrontar una larga guerra de atrición hacia Dios sabe dónde, o escalar a una guerra más convencional y convertir esto en un más que probable baño de sangre que difícilmente sería aceptado por la comunidad internacional.
> 
> Es más, a los propios rusos se les vendió una operación para "redimir" a sus hermanos descarriados ucranianos, no una interminable guerra fraticida. Aceptarán el sacrificio de 50k o 100k de sus chicos por un pedacito de tierra? Todo lo que no sea controlar directa o indirectamente el futuro de Ucrania será inasumible y supondrá el adiós de Putin.
> 
> El problema es que estamos acercándonos a un punto de no retorno donde es un todo o nada. Cuando los muertos se apilan sobre la mesa llega un punto en que solo queda la victoria cueste lo que cueste, todo lo demás es una humillación para los vivos, y sobre todo, para el recuerdo de los que se fueron.



No te falta razon en ningun punto de tu argumentacion. Lo unico es que la cifra que dio el periodico KP dicen que fue hackeada. En ningun momento ha salido ningun medio oficial del Kremlin dando esa cifra. La CIA calcula 7000 muertos, es plausible esa cifra.

Desgraciadamente no son cifras disparatadas para la naturaleza de los combates en Ucrania, por un lado combates urbanos y por otro escaramuzas y emboscadas. En Ucrania no hay montañas ni relieves ni nada que favorezca la defensa, no es posible cubrir ni hombres ni vehiculos y cubrirse con una pared de ladrillo es inutil para las armas modernas.

Para hacernos una idea de los numeros que vamos a ver en esta guerra se puede tomar como referencia los choques en la 2GM

En la primera batalla de Kharkov murieron 20.000 alemanes y 11.000 rusos defensores.


----------



## Gotthard (22 Mar 2022)

loveisintheair dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, ¿que se va a parar la guerra para que la gente vote? ¿Este entiende lo que es una guerra?



Aparte de las dificultades logisticas para algo asi en medio de una guerra. No se puede someter a referendum una cosa asi. Es desistir de tus responsabilidades como gobernante, es hacer que todos y cada uno de tus ciudadanos se responsabilicen de su propia salvacion o destrucción. Es de locos.


----------



## Bubi (22 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> De momento no son capaces de vencer a un país como Ucrania..., como para enfrentarse a USA



te refieres ala USA que en cada guerra tiene que llevar tropecientos mil compiamiguetes porque desde Vietnam cogió tal trauma que ya no saben hacer guerras solos?????????
mira al menos los rusos invaden ellos solos

cn todo en ucrania tiene 160.000 de un millon de soldados y poco a poco pero avanzan, que les por aquí y te preguntas como es posible que los ucranianos no anden ya camino a Moscú


----------



## NEKRO (22 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Parece que lo detuvieron con dos pasaportes, no se sabe si solo uno falsificado o los dos, comentaban que tenian la misma fecha de nacimiento y diferentes datos personales, eso no es un agente secreto español, es algo mas turbio y los polacos no son tontos...



Me da que al final queda en nada, veremos que al final es que tenia un pasaporte español y otro ruso, seguramente con el nombre traducido al ruso. Al final los dos pasaportes serán legales ya que tiene la doble nacionalidad.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (22 Mar 2022)

Dentro vidrio


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (22 Mar 2022)

vaia vaia… ¿Os suena que anduviera el FORTE10 por esa frontera algún otro día?


----------



## Bubi (22 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Parece que lo detuvieron con dos pasaportes, no se sabe si solo uno falsificado o los dos, comentaban que tenian la misma fecha de nacimiento y diferentes datos personales, eso no es un agente secreto español, es algo mas turbio y los polacos no son tontos...



una ista en españa No se admite doble nacionalidad con rusia, ni con casi nigun pais

por tanto no se admite la forma de de nomrbes y apellidos rusos

el chico era de padre ruso y madre española, en España no le recomocen la nacionalidad rusa ni su formas de nombrarse o el patromínico (segundo nombre derivación del nombre paterno) que se usa en Rusia

ejemplo

tu eres hijo de Maria García e Ivan Petrov

en el pasaporte de España Eres Jose Petrov Garcia

En e de Rusia eres Jose Ivanovich Petrov

y ambos son ABSOLUTAMENTE LEGALES


----------



## Homero+10 (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## NEKRO (22 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> ¿Tanques?
> 
> No lo entiendes, USA, la UE no fabrican tanques, por cada tanque que fabrica Rusia, fabrican 100 ATGMS y 50 drones.
> Tecnología, ya no estamos en la guerra fria



No digas tonterias ahora mismo UK, Francia, Alemania, España y alguno más estan buscando un tanque nuevo que empezará a fabricarse en los proximos años.


----------



## Tons of Fear (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (22 Mar 2022)

Los ucranios ya han recibido la primera partida del lanzacohetes alemán Panzerfaust 3IT


----------



## Homero+10 (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## ccartech (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)

Algo que no me he cansado de repetir


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)

Thread by @KofmanMichael en Thread Reader App – Thread Reader App


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## raptors (22 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Desde antes contra otros paises: Invasión de Mejico 1846-1848.
> Logica Usana a Mejico. Te compro California, Nuevo Mejico y Arizona.
> Mejico, no te lo vendo.
> Pues te invado y me lo quedo.



Bueno que hubiera sido así... varios estados, simplemente se los apropio...


----------



## Rafl Eg (22 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> No te falta razon en ningun punto de tu argumentacion. Lo unico es que la cifra que dio el periodico KP dicen que fue hackeada. En ningun momento ha salido ningun medio oficial del Kremlin dando esa cifra. La CIA calcula 7000 muertos, es plausible esa cifra.
> 
> Desgraciadamente no son cifras disparatadas para la naturaleza de los combates en Ucrania, por un lado combates urbanos y por otro escaramuzas y emboscadas. En Ucrania no hay montañas ni relieves ni nada que favorezca la defensa, no es posible cubrir ni hombres ni vehiculos y cubrirse con una pared de ladrillo es inutil para las armas modernas.
> 
> ...



Aunque las cifras no sean disparatadas, no me parecen creibles. Ya sea porque pudo tratarse de un error, de una deducción personal del autor del artículo, de una malinterpretación de otros datos, o de un hackeo como comentan otros. Desde luego no son datos oficiales (no de momento) ni hay confirmación de ello.

Además esas cifras no casan con la proyección lógica de las cifras que el Kremlin había dado con anterioridad, hay un salto considerable.

Si llevasen 10K muertos y 16K heridos, eso implicaría 400 muertos al día (la media anterior era de menos de la mitad). Y si se incluyen muertos y heridos, serían 1000 bajas al día, 30.000 cuando se cumpla el mes, con una proyección de 60.000 en dos meses, (120.000 en cuatro meses), etc. Y se supone que eso sería aún sin contar las bajas de las repúblicas (no sé si los chechenos tampoco entran). Parece exagerado.

Es cierto que hay combates urbanos, pero aparte de tres núcleos importantes (Mariupol sobre todo, un poco en las afueras de Kiev y algo al suroeste por nikolaev o como se llame, mas las republicas en algunas aldeas) tampoco es que haya mucho más, ya que el resto de ciudades y núcleos se evitan y están sorteados.
A mi no me parece que dé como para mil bajas diarias, cuando además durante bastantes días ha habido franjas horarias enteras con parones. Y después de la primera semana, que debió ser la peor para los rusos en términos de emboscadas y pérdidas de personal y material en carretera/zona abierta antes de asentarse, las tropas ukras llevan desde entonces atrapadas en varios sitios teniendo una maniobrabilidad bastante reducida.

El pentágono hablaba este fin de semana pasado de entre 6000 y 8000 muertos (7000) y ya eso sonaba algo inflado.

A la espera de que se den datos oficiales y se confirmen esas cifras u otras, la cosa andará en un punto medio entre lo que dicen los usanos y lo que digan los rusos.


----------



## Simo Hayha (22 Mar 2022)

Francotirador británico matando orcorrusos en Ucrania dice que los afganos luchaban mejor que los orcorrusos


----------



## mike17 (22 Mar 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



De todo eso tiene la culpa la Iglesia Católica, también de la inflación.


----------



## Howitzer (22 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Aunque las cifras no sean disparatadas, no me parecen creibles. Ya sea porque pudo tratarse de un error, de una deducción personal del autor del artículo, de una malinterpretación de otros datos, o de un hackeo como comentan otros. Desde luego no son datos oficiales (no de momento) ni hay confirmación de ello.
> 
> Además esas cifras no casan con la proyección lógica de las cifras que el Kremlin venía dando con anterioridad, hay un salto considerable.
> 
> ...



A mi la cifra de 10.000 muertos me parece alta. No digo que sea mentira, pero como bien dices los enfrentamientos importantes son Mariupol+Nikolaev+Afueras de Kiev. Parece exagerado que estén reportando 1000 bajas diarias. 

Y si es así es que la guerra está siendo bastante más intensa de lo que imaginamos, y está habiendo combates de menor intensidad pero en muchos más frentes.


----------



## Impresionante (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (22 Mar 2022)

Los rusos malos...

En cambio los globalistas...


----------



## Nico (22 Mar 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> Diez mil madres rusas jamás volverán a ver a sus hijos y todavía no ha capitulado ni una sola gran urbe. Rusia está en una encrucijada: perseverar con su operación "quirúrgica" y afrontar una larga guerra de atrición hacia Dios sabe dónde, o escalar a una guerra más convencional y convertir esto en un más que probable baño de sangre que difícilmente sería aceptado por la comunidad internacional.





Gotthard dijo:


> No te falta razon en ningun punto de tu argumentacion. Lo unico es que la cifra que dio el periodico KP dicen que fue hackeada. En ningun momento ha salido ningun medio oficial del Kremlin dando esa cifra. La CIA calcula 7000 muertos, es plausible esa cifra.



Les recuerdo que los rusos tienen una historia, cultura y tradición bastante particular. La "Guerra Patriótica" está presente aún en sus genes.

Además son un país que en general ha estado sometido a presiones y sanciones. Saben que si se "dejan estar" se los comen los de afuera.

No dudo que las madres rusas (y todo el pueblo) sufrirá y llorará a sus caídos. Pero son un país más preparado mentalmente para la guerra que otros. Morir por la patria es un honor.

Y creo que en este caso el liderazgo de Putin ha sido adecuado. Ha explicado de modo claro las causas y consecuencias, las razones y los problemas.

Tengo la sensación de que los rusos van a aguantar este envite sin aflojar.


----------



## raptors (22 Mar 2022)

Te olvidas de la supremacía aérea... que eso indiscutiblemente es una gran ventaja...


----------



## Magick (22 Mar 2022)

Los autores de abusos contra los derechos humanos deben seguir afrontando las consecuencias. Estados Unidos ha tomado medidas para imponer restricciones de visa a funcionarios de la RPC por intentar intimidar, hostigar y reprimir a disidentes y defensores de los derechos humanos dentro y fuera de China.








US Unexpectedly Sanctions China Officials Hours After Demanding Beijing Condemn Russia | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Magick (22 Mar 2022)

El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Lituania insta a la UE a aislar económicamente a Rusia:

“¿Por qué Europa debería darle a Putin más tiempo para ganar más dinero con el petróleo y el gas? ¿Más tiempo para usar los puertos europeos? ¿Más tiempo para usar bancos rusos no autorizados en Europa? Es hora de desconectar”


----------



## gundalffc (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Magick (22 Mar 2022)

AHORA - Biden: Los tiempos han cambiado, se acerca el "Nuevo Orden Mundial".


----------



## raptors (22 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Si utilizas tu arma estrella como ultimo recurso.. por algo será.. llamale cabreo, pataleta o lo que sea. Pero lo que si es cierto que estan cayendo como chinches los rusos (los ucras tb pero bastante menos)



pufff otro cromador de polla yanqui....


----------



## mike17 (22 Mar 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> A mi la cifra de 10.000 muertos me parece alta. No digo que sea mentira, pero como bien dices los enfrentamientos importantes son Mariupol+Nikolaev+Afueras de Kiev. Parece exagerado que estén reportando 1000 bajas diarias.
> 
> Y si es así es que la guerra está siendo bastante más intensa de lo que imaginamos, y está habiendo combates de menor intensidad pero en muchos más frentes.



A mi también me parece alta; teniendo encuenta que son chavales de uno y otro bando, que no tienen la más minima necesidad de caer en una guerra absurda como es esta. En este hilo https://mobile.twitter.com/MarkHertling; hablan sobre el tema y se preguntan donde está la enorme columna de blindados que se aproximaba a kiev.


----------



## Magick (22 Mar 2022)

AHORA - Biden sobre ciberataque ruso: "Está llegando".


----------



## raptors (22 Mar 2022)

EGO dijo:


> El Pentagono daba 7k muertos la semana pasada y se han quedadp cortos.
> 
> Espero que muchos sean follacabras de Kadirov.



Ja ja se nota el ardor de los empinados proUsa...


----------



## Magick (22 Mar 2022)

Southfront:
LAS FUERZAS RUSAS CONSIGUEN MÁS GANANCIAS EN EL DÍA 25 DE LA OPERACIÓN UCRANIA









Russian Forces Score More Gains On Day 25 Of The Ukraine Operation


DEAR FRIENDS. IF YOU LIKE THIS TYPE OF CONTENT, SUPPORT SOUTHFRONT WORK : MONERO (XMR): 84eCJf22Yz39rHwoz6vf3hdcWmbCY336eAUoLXpSj1Q3boP8crzKdDq3R5f72RjFmTJBctSH6DFRuPmEaWiQP59mBzoG2sN BITCOIN (BTC): bc1qctv99yh0ewg6x5r9fy5e7lqm28t9rza4h4cy4k BITCOIN...




southfront.org


----------



## raptors (22 Mar 2022)

kozioł dijo:


> Pues perdone usted el vulgarismo, dónde vamos a parar. Qué horror...!
> 
> Y no tergiverses, nadie te ha hablado de "odiar a Rusia". No uses hombres de paja. No lo haría para los chinos, pero sí al Partido Comunista, ni tampoco de España pero sí en cambio del PSOE y de Sánchez. Yo te he hablado claramente de Putin.
> 
> ...



bla bla bla...


----------



## raptors (22 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> AHORA - Biden sobre ciberataque ruso: "Está viniendo".



Pobre señor... a esa edad ya no distingue entre realidad y sueños..


----------



## Magick (22 Mar 2022)

Todo lo que he visto y escuchado hoy de los líderes y gobiernos occidentales realmente me indicó que finalmente se ha dado cuenta de que algo se avecina, nos guste o no, solo espero que estemos preparados o al menos preparándonos para este peor de los casos. Guión.

ÚLTIMA HORA: Joe Biden advierte que "la magnitud de la capacidad cibernética de Rusia es bastante importante y está llegando"



Si se trata de un ataque cibernético a gran escala que afecta objetivos de infraestructura importantes, se verá al 100 % en el mismo nivel que un ataque convencional y EE.UU. activará Artículo 5 de la OTAN.


----------



## raptors (22 Mar 2022)

Demodé dijo:


>



*Es brutal esa tecnología de los rusos...!!* ya que desde que el vehículo grad tira su andanada, las cámaras lo siguen hasta que se esconde en el centro comercial... y luego ese misilazo...!!! ufff..!!

Y aun así hay imbéciles que dicen que rusia no tiene tecnologia... _ja, ja.._. aquí están los hechos.. *brutal esa tecnología...!!*


----------



## apocalippsis (22 Mar 2022)

Moscú suspende conversaciones con Tokio sobre un tratado de paz entre los dos países - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Moscú, 22 mar (SANA) El Ministerio de Exteriores de Rusia anunció la suspensión de las conversacion




www.sana.sy


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## raptors (22 Mar 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> Diez mil madres rusas jamás volverán a ver a sus hijos y todavía no ha capitulado ni una sola gran urbe. Rusia está en una encrucijada: perseverar con su operación "quirúrgica" y afrontar una larga guerra de atrición hacia Dios sabe dónde, o escalar a una guerra más convencional y convertir esto en un más que probable baño de sangre que difícilmente sería aceptado por la comunidad internacional.
> 
> Es más, a los propios rusos se les vendió una operación para "redimir" a sus hermanos descarriados ucranianos, no una interminable guerra fraticida. Aceptarán el sacrificio de 50k o 100k de sus chicos por un pedacito de tierra? Todo lo que no sea controlar directa o indirectamente el futuro de Ucrania será inasumible y supondrá el adiós de Putin.
> 
> El problema es que estamos acercándonos a un punto de no retorno donde es un todo o nada. Cuando los muertos se apilan sobre la mesa llega un punto en que solo queda la victoria cueste lo que cueste, todo lo demás es una humillación para los vivos, y sobre todo, para el recuerdo de los que se fueron.



Como le haces para saber tanto...!!?? _ja_


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (22 Mar 2022)

zasca al NYT


----------



## apocalippsis (22 Mar 2022)

*“El avance más rápido en la historia militar”: lo que ocurre en Ucrania visto por un experto de EEUU*






21/03/2022

*Washington, 21 mar (SANA) *El exoficial de inteligencia del Cuerpo de los Marines de EEUU Scott Ritter hizo un análisis de los movimientos de las tropas rusas, explicó sus tácticas y comentó lo que podría pasar en las próximas semanas.

Según narró en una entrevista, se trata de un avance multieje y rechazó por completo las afirmaciones de que las tropas rusas se estancaron o que apuntan contra la población civil. De hecho, considera que su movimiento es extremadamente rápido, especialmente considerando el hecho de que su enemigo cuenta con 260 mil soldados y otros 300 mil de reserva entrenados por la OTAN y EEUU.

“Así que si alguien dice que el avance es muy lento, no, esto no es lento, es el más rápido de la historia”, dijo Ritter.

Destacó que el Ejército ruso empezó luchando “con una mano atada”, pues desde el inicio de la operación especial militar los altos mandos rusos destacaron que su objetivo es que haya el mínimo número de fallecidos por los dos bandos, especialmente entre los civiles.

“Para mí, como para todos, fue una absoluta sorpresa que iniciaran la operación con una mano literalmente atada a la espalda.

Intentan minimizar las bajas civiles y la destrucción de la infraestructura civil. La guerra es una ciencia inexacta, cada vez que la lucha ocurre en áreas donde vive la gente, la gente paga el precio más alto,” comentó Ritter.

“Pero afirmar que los rusos atacan deliberadamente a la población civil es una distorsión absoluta de la realidad. Los rusos son muy, muy cuidadosos en el uso de las armas”, destacó el experto.

Ritter dió el ejemplo de la ciudad de Járkov, donde los medios de comunicación occidentales prestaron una especial atención a cada cohete ruso que cayó en las áreas residenciales.

“Lo que no te dicen [los medios occidentales] es que los rusos enviaron una misión de reconocimiento antes de eso que cayó en una emboscada y fue eliminada por las fuerzas ucranianas que se encontraban en el área residencial. Lo siento, pero esto se convierte en un objetivo militar legítimo. Creo que los rusos están fallando en un solo aspecto ahora, es la propaganda”, concluyó Ritter.

_*Una desviación de la doctrina militar rusa*_

En otra entrevista concedida a George Galloway, Ritter comentó que se vio muy sorprendido por las tácticas adoptadas por las tropas rusas en Ucrania, pues estas contradicen a su doctrina militar. De acuerdo con él, normalmente su táctica consiste en arrasar todo a su camino con la artillería, para abrir camino a las unidades de blindados.

“Eso es combinar su abrumadora potencia de fuego, ejercida por sus masivos ataques de artillería que devastan el área delante de sí, seguidas un asalto blindado masivo que avanza adelante destruyendolo todo en su camino. Y es un Ejército que es completamente capaz de hacerlo”, explicó el experto.

También habló sobre el trato de los soldados rusos en relación a los civiles ucranianos, citando el ejemplo que le dieron sus amigos ucranianos en EEUU, que se oponen a Rusia y tienen a familiares en Ucrania.

“Sus familiares decían, ‘los rusos están aquí’. Y preguntaron, ‘¿y cómo les vá, los están acosando?’. La respuesta es, no, son muy amables, nos dicen que simplemente sigamos con nuestra vida y hagamos lo que queramos, solo nos piden que nos apartemos de su camino, porque ellos tienen una misión por cumplir y no quieren interactuar o interferir con la gente”.

Dijo que según los testimonios de los familiares en Ucrania, muchas de las decisiones que toman los militares rusos se basan en lo que es mejor para los civiles. Por ejemplo, cuando las fuerzas ucranianas contraatacan, los rusos optaron por retroceder y no defender, porque esto podría acarrear víctimas colaterales.

_*Estrategia de Siria en Ucrania*_

Ritter mencionó haber oído la declaración de un general ruso que dijo que en Ucrania se están empleando las tácticas de Siria.

“Muchos en Occidente dirán: ‘¡ahá, lo sabía! Eso significa que destruirán con bombas a Aleppo’. Pero los rusos no bombardearon Alepo hasta destruirlo. Lo que hicieron, fue cooperar con el Ejército de Siria para rodear las áreas urbanas donde estos yihadistas se reunieron, aterrorizando a la población. Luego, darles la oportunidad de evacuar la ciudad en sus autobuses con las garantías de seguridad por la Policía Militar Rusa”, explica Ritter.

*De acuerdo con él, se trata de una aproximación suave que busca proteger a los civiles y las áreas residenciales. Y los altos mandos rusos admitieron que emplean estas tácticas a pesar del alto precio que tienen que pagar por ellas al perder a sus soldados.*

_*Un infierno sobre la tierra espera al Ejército de Ucrania*_

El experto estadounidense considera, que “todo el que ignore la propaganda y esté al tanto de lo que ocurre en Ucrania”, sabe que han perdido. De acuerdo con él, el Gobierno ucraniano es completamente consciente de ello.

“Ahora estamos en el amargo y sangriento final. Es como cuando los Soviéticos llegaron a Berlín. Los alemanes perdieron, pero aún así lucharon en una sangrienta batalla por Berlín que costó muchas vidas a los dos bandos”, explica el exoficial de inteligencia.

Así que de acuerdo con él, aún queda mucha lucha por delante, pero es una lucha por una causa que no se puede soportar. Considera que los militares rusos hicieron una pausa para darles a sus homólogos ucranianos una oportunidad más de rendirse antes de echar toda la carne en el asador.

“Si no van a llegar a un acuerdo, los rusos irán a por todas. No es que vayan a dañar a los civiles, pero sí se quitarán los guantes con relación a los militares. Hasta ahora los trataron como a sus hermanos eslavos, ‘entendemos que se resisten y defienden su país, pero no queremos aniquilarlos como podríamos hacerlo'”, dijo Ritter.

“Ahora esto se acabó. Si en los próximos días los ucranianos no capitulan bajo las condiciones de los rusos, veremos una batalla completamente diferente, donde literalmente será un infierno sobre la tierra para los militares ucranianos. Y como alguien que estudió la guerra rusa, es algo que no desearía a mi peor enemigo. A menos que seas un neonazi o yihadista”, concluye el experto militar.









“El avance más rápido en la historia militar”: lo que ocurre en Ucrania visto por un experto de EEUU - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Washington, 21 mar (SANA) El exoficial de inteligencia del Cuerpo de los Marines de EEUU Scott Ritte




www.sana.sy


----------



## Aurkitu (22 Mar 2022)

[/QUOTE]

Debe ser el temido ataque DDoS, mediante tarjetas fax-módem a 14.4 kbps de los ordenadores del FSB.


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Tu mama y tus papas no te educaron bien, estas a punto de ser el primer subnormal que envie al ignore en mas de 10 años...
> 
> PD- Seguramente no solo seas autista, tambien seras un tragasables, te gustan los chicos mayores ???.



Noooo porfa, al ignore noooo, señor hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## amcxxl (22 Mar 2022)

Жесткое приземление. Победы виртуальные и реальные (ukraina.ru) 

*Aterrizaje forzoso. Victorias virtuales y reales*






_©_ RIA Novosti, / Ir al banco de fotos
Según una nueva encuesta del servicio sociológico ucraniano "Rating", la mayoría absoluta de los ciudadanos ucranianos, es decir, el 93% de los encuestados, están convencidos de que "Ucrania rechazará un ataque de la Federación Rusa". La confianza en la victoria sobre Rusia domina en todas las regiones del país, y los ucranianos no tienen dudas de que los rusos están perdiendo.

Hoy, Zelensky (como cualquier otro líder de la Plaza) no podrá capitular: será destrozado por sus propios conciudadanos, convencidos de que les han "robado la victoria". Otra cosa es que su convicción fanática se base en los logros de la propaganda ucraniana para dejar estupefacta a la multitud virtual, pero en realidad las pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania son grandiosas. Pero en la elección entre noticias reconfortantes (propaganda ucraniana bravura) y noticias tristes (el estado real de las cosas y el número de pérdidas), la conciencia pública elige instintivamente la primera opción que le resulta cómoda. Sólo la vida misma puede empujarlos a la realización de la segunda opción.

En una situación en la que más del 90% confía en su propia victoria, ¿qué tipo de cooperación puede haber con las tropas rusas que fueron derrotadas de antemano? Es posible con impunidad realizar mítines pro-ucranianos en los territorios ocupados por la Federación Rusa, realizar sabotajes e incluso matar a representantes de las nuevas autoridades. Entonces, en Kherson, se disparó un automóvil con *Pavel Slobodchikov* , quien era miembro del "Comité para la Salvación de la Región de Kherson para la Paz y el Orden" (un grupo de iniciativa para la cooperación con el ejército ruso para garantizar la vida normal de los ciudad de Jerson). Anteriormente, en la noche del 10 al 11 de marzo , *Roman Makos* fue encontrado muerto en Chernigov , quien aceptó convertirse en el "alcalde prorruso de Gorodnya, región de Chernihiv", antes de eso, el alcalde de la ciudad de Kremennaya, *Vladimir Struk* , fue asesinado a tiros. .

En las condiciones de la actividad de Bandera sin reprimir, el dominio de la propaganda ucraniana, la convicción pública de un resultado favorable de la campaña militar, solo unas pocas personas que están verdaderamente convencidas de que tienen razón pueden ir en contra de la tendencia. Estas personas no solo deben ser encontradas, sino también protegidas de todas las formas posibles.

Ha comenzado un verdadero safari para los posibles simpatizantes de Rusia en las ciudades de Ucrania. Arrestan a ciudadanos individuales (el periodista de Odessa *Yuri Tkachev* , la activista de derechos humanos de Kiev *Elena Berezhnaya* , el abogado de Kharkiv *Dmitry Tikhonenkov* son arrestados ) y se prohíben estructuras políticas enteras (el próximo decreto de Zelensky prohíbe el Partido de Shariy, la Plataforma de la Oposición por la Vida, el Nashi partido, "Oppobloc", socialistas y otras fuerzas políticas de oposición).
Y a nivel de base, la “cacería de brujas” tomó una escala monstruosa: las represalias contra conciudadanos atados a postes de la calle, las ejecuciones de varias personas “sospechosas” y las denuncias en general se hicieron comunes. Pero, ¿qué más podemos esperar de las personas que en 2014 recolectaron tapas de plástico "para prótesis", luego creyeron en el "muro de Yatsenyuk" y ayer borraron las cruces pintadas para que el misil de alta precisión no volara? La paranoia llega a un triste absurdo: en Ternopil, dos hombres llamaron simultáneamente a la policía, porque se confundieron con "saboteadores".
La memoria operativa de los partidarios engañados del régimen es pequeña: en el contexto de las "superaciones" de hoy, nadie recuerda las noticias de ayer, por ejemplo, una falsificación grandiosa con militares ucranianos supuestamente no rendidos y premiados "póstumamente" de la Isla de las Serpientes o con el barco ruso "hundido" "Vasily Bykov", el otro día regresó serenamente al puerto de Sebastopol. Permítanme recordarles: el 7 de marzo, Ucrania declaró con autoridad: “Se ha confirmado oficialmente la brillante operación para destruir el buque patrullero más nuevo, Vasily Bykov, de la Armada rusa. Cerca de Odessa, fue atacado por la artillería de cohetes navales ucraniana”. Además, la “superación” fue presentada como “única en la historia militar mundial, ya que nunca se han hundido desde tierra buques de guerra con lanzacohetes”, y el buque fue marcado como “hundido” en las listas del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas. de Ucrania
Falsificaciones no hay, pero cumplen su papel movilizador. Las victorias virtuales reemplazan con éxito a las reales, pero su efectividad no debe subestimarse: mantienen el espíritu de resistencia fanática, prolongan las hostilidades, las hacen más tercas, que es su punto principal. La destrucción de vastos territorios de Ucrania se convierte en un enorme beneficio político y material para los beneficiarios del régimen de Kiev. Así, el político opositor *Oleg Tsarev* da toda una lista de gobernantes ucranianos que se sienten bastante bien en la pesadilla de la guerra; En particular:
*Petro Poroshenko * : solo en efectivo, se llevó al extranjero alrededor de mil millones de dólares estadounidenses, más de dos mil millones de dólares están en cuentas extranjeras, los niños fueron llevados al Reino Unido. *Leonid Kuchma* y su yerno *Viktor Pinchuk * : más de tres mil millones están en cuentas extranjeras en Italia, EE. UU. Y otros países, todos los familiares y el propio Pinchuk huyeron al extranjero. *Arsen Avakov * : más de dos mil millones de dólares en los Estados Unidos y otros países, llevó a todos sus familiares al extranjero. *Andrey Yermak* , jefe de la Oficina del Presidente: alrededor de mil millones de dólares están en cuentas en el extranjero, familia en el Reino Unido. *Kirill Timoshenko*, Jefe Adjunto de la Oficina del Presidente - retiró más de mil quinientos millones de dólares estadounidenses a cuentas en el extranjero, la familia huyó al Reino Unido. *Yuriy Lutsenko* , ex fiscal general de Ucrania - retiró más de $ 800 millones a cuentas en el extranjero, vive en el Reino Unido con su familia. *Arseniy Yatsenyuk* , ex primer ministro de Ucrania: más de dos mil millones de dólares están en cuentas extranjeras, la familia vive en los Estados Unidos, ha comprado 15 lujosas cabañas solo en Miami. Los hermanos *Klitschko * han retirado más de dos mil millones de dólares estadounidenses a cuentas en el extranjero, las familias viven en Alemania y Estados Unidos. *Alejandro Turchinov*, ex i. sobre. Presidente de Ucrania: más de mil millones de dólares en cuentas extranjeras, la familia huyó al extranjero. Valentin Nalyvaichenko, ex director de la SBU: más de $ 500 millones están en cuentas extranjeras, la familia vive en los Estados Unidos. Y así sucesivamente y así sucesivamente.

Se informa que solo durante el período del 10 al 14 de marzo, Zelensky, Poroshenko, Novinsky, Shufrych, Boyko, Yermak, Arakhamiya, Avakov, Turchynov, Gerega, sacaron 76 vehículos blindados a Lvov y luego a Polonia, después de lo cual fueron transferidos a cuentas en Pekao Bank, WBK Bank, Raiffeisen Polbank, Credit Agricole Bank Polska agregaron € 2.1 mil millones. Los bancos polacos acreditan estos fondos a cuentas anónimas sin cumplimiento [cumplimiento de las reglas] y cheques. Debido a la asistencia militar y los préstamos urgentes de EE. UU., la UE y el FMI, la cúpula del régimen ucraniano gana entre 140 y 200 millones de dólares al día.

Si los conciudadanos crédulos creen en "victorias" virtuales, entonces la "gente seria" gana dinero real en la guerra. Y así será mientras los sinvergüenzas y los fanáticos vivan en Ucrania, listos, por el bien de sus propios ingresos y los falsos "ideales de Maidan", para luchar hasta el último ucraniano. La demolición del coloso ucraniano de la propaganda no es menos importante que la destrucción del mecanismo militar, y la severa retribución a los ukrogebbels es un requisito previo para la normalización de la vida en general.
“Inevitablemente llegará la conciencia de lo que está pasando en la tierra”, dice *Vladimir Putin* , refiriéndose a la intoxicación de una parte de la sociedad ucraniana con su propia propaganda victoriosa. Pero para recuperar la sobriedad, tienes que aterrizar.


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Les recuerdo que los rusos tienen una historia, cultura y tradición bastante particular. La "Guerra Patriótica" está presente aún en sus genes.
> 
> Además son un país que en general ha estado sometido a presiones y sanciones. Saben que si se "dejan estar" se los comen los de afuera.
> 
> ...



Sarna con gusto no pica.

Marchando otros 20.000 muertos y otra bajada de PIB del 20%.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (22 Mar 2022)

“Cuenta suspendida”, pero el jilo está en el enlace a ThreadReader


----------



## Nico (22 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Todo lo que he visto y escuchado hoy de los líderes y gobiernos occidentales realmente me indicó que finalmente se ha dado cuenta de que algo se avecina, nos guste o no, solo espero que estemos preparados o al menos preparándonos para este peor de los casos. Guión.
> 
> ÚLTIMA HORA: Joe Biden advierte que "la magnitud de la capacidad cibernética de Rusia es bastante importante y está llegando"
> 
> ...




Dios mío, espero que no estén armando un "casus belli" con la excusa informática (que se puede simular y manipular muy fácilmente). Esto sería el inicio de la III GM de verdad.

_No pueden estar tan locos. No pueden estar tan locos_. (*) 


(*) Frase dicha por mucha gente en 1914 y 1939.


----------



## Decipher (22 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Dios mío, espero que no estén armando un "casus belli" con la excusa informática (que se puede simular y manipular muy fácilmente). Esto sería el inicio de la III GM de verdad.
> 
> _No pueden estar tan locos. No pueden estar tan locos_. (*)
> 
> ...







__





Después de la pandemia y de la guerra toca cyberataques


Evento Cyber Polygon nuevo evento 201




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Tons of Fear (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## gundalffc (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (22 Mar 2022)

Demodé dijo:


> COTO MATAMOROS sobre lo de Ucrania y Rusia: a partir de 1 h. 48:26



Yo, la verdad, cuando oigo "soros", "masonería" y demás retahíla de sandeces, los meto directamente en el saco de los anormales. A este imbécil ya lo tenía ahí, pero ahora con más motivo.


----------



## visaman (22 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Hace unos años, cuando en el aeropuerto de Manises en Valencia, montaron un centro de comunicaciones de la Otan, una empresa inauguro un negocio de alquiler de trasteros, al estilo norteamericano, pues bien esa empresa quebro y la explicacion es que en España casi todo el mundo tiene vivienda en propiedad o acceso a casa de familiares para almacenar trastos y en los EEUU se vive mas en precario, alquilan y no tienen donde caerse muertos.



lo que te ahorras en el trastero te lo gastas en el refugio nucelar hecho en plan bricomania con tutoriales


----------



## visaman (22 Mar 2022)

y en Gibraltar?


----------



## visaman (22 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Pueg nada, ya tenemos aliens en el jilo. No nos privamos de ná.



arca? no será la caja de pandora 2.0?


----------



## amcxxl (22 Mar 2022)

*Después de la operación especial, el territorio de Ucrania se dividirá en dos distritos federales: el suroeste y Novorossiysk. *

En Novorossiysk habrá una franja desde Kharkov al sur hasta el mar y a lo largo de la costa hasta Tiraspol inclusive, y el suroeste será el resto de Ucrania, cree el publicista y diputado de la Duma estatal Anatoly Wasserman.







Más temprano, el secretario de prensa del presidente de la Federación Rusa, *Dmitry Peskov* , dijo que el progreso en las negociaciones entre la Federación Rusa y Ucrania no es suficiente para hablar de contactos entre *Vladimir Putin* y *Vladimir Zelensky* , y no corresponde a la situación que se está desarrollando. por el lado ucraniano. Según él, no habrá alto el fuego durante las negociaciones.

*— Anatoly Alexandrovich, estas negociaciones provocan rumores de que supuestamente la operación especial no salió según lo planeado y Rusia está tratando de concluir un acuerdo de compromiso con Ucrania que es desfavorable para ella. Entonces, ¿por qué los estamos conduciendo si el otro lado está tratando de presentarlos de esta manera?*

- Ese lado en cualquier caso presentará todo de una manera que les convenga. Esto es natural e incluso inevitable. Pero no tenemos nada que hacer caso a lo que dicen. En tiempos de guerra, todo lo que se dice tiene como objetivo combatir al enemigo. En particular, todo lo que ahora se dice en Occidente sobre nuestras acciones en Ucrania tiene como objetivo obligarnos a al menos detener estas acciones, o incluso cometer algún tipo de Maidan interno. Necesitamos lidiar con esto de acuerdo con el consejo de Chapaev: "No te preocupes y olvida".

En cuanto al curso de la operación especial, muchos expertos militares en Occidente aseguran que está avanzando sin precedentes bien, con eficacia y rapidez. Nuestras fuerzas utilizadas en esta operación no solo son más pequeñas que las fuerzas armadas totales de Ucrania, sino que son varias veces más pequeñas que la parte de las Fuerzas Armadas que Ucrania ha concentrado en el este para otro intento de atacar el Donbass. Al mismo tiempo, las pérdidas del enemigo son varias veces mayores que las nuestras.

Y el hecho de que no destruyamos ciudades con bombas de alfombra, como hicieron los anglosajones en circunstancias similares, es porque la civilización rusa es la más humana de las 30 que han existido.

Por lo tanto, ahora estamos luchando contra el grupo terrorista "Ucrania" precisamente con los mismos métodos que se usan contra los terroristas que se esconden detrás de escudos humanos. Esto requiere una gran habilidad, pero tenemos este arte en alta estima y muchos lo dominan.

*"Entonces, ¿por qué los estamos guiando?" ¿Estamos discutiendo solo temas humanitarios con ellos, o tal vez en realidad estamos negociando con los Estados Unidos a través de ellos? ¿Cuál es el propósito?*

- Podemos comunicarnos directamente con los americanos. El objetivo principal de estas negociaciones, a juzgar por la información que se filtra (la parte ucraniana exigió que se clasificara el curso mismo de las negociaciones), es abrir corredores humanitarios y garantizar que quienes promueven el lema "Ucrania no es Rusia" se dejen .


Por supuesto, queremos reducir las pérdidas en ambos lados, porque en la otra línea del frente están los mismos rusos, solo que muy tontos, y también queremos salvarlos. Pero si la otra parte se resiste (y muchos "ucranianos profesionales" se resisten), entonces durante estas negociaciones se explica constantemente que no se beneficiarán de esto.


*- La propaganda ucraniana no habla de la situación en el Donbass y otros sectores del frente, pero sí de su inminente victoria, porque Rusia no pudo capturar Kyiv. ¿Tendremos que tomarlo por asalto?*

“Desafortunadamente, esto también es desconocido. Hasta ahora, Kiev está tan rodeada que ninguna formación armada adicional puede ir allí, pero los corredores para salir de allí están realmente abiertos (aunque es necesario salir sin armas). Espero que no sea necesario tomar Kiev por la fuerza, pero, desafortunadamente, no se puede descartar nada, porque la generación anterior de nazis en Berlín luchó hasta el final.

Por cierto, debo decir que la nuestra llevó a cabo la operación de Berlín de manera muy competente, contrariamente a numerosas leyendas. En particular, las tropas con una experiencia de combate significativa fueron aplastadas en Seelow Heights. Atravesamos estas mismas alturas en dos días, y no con mano de obra, sino casi exclusivamente con fuego de artillería y aviones. Por lo tanto, las personas que casi no tenían experiencia en enfrentamientos directos con el enemigo se defendían en la ciudad. Por lo tanto, nuestras pérdidas, incluso directamente durante las batallas urbanas, fueron menores que las pérdidas del enemigo.

Entonces, creo que si se trata de la captura de Kiev, entonces la alineación será más o menos la misma. Pero, por supuesto, realmente quiero no llevarlo a esto. No descarto que este también sea otro tema de negociación.

*— Mencionaste el tema de los corredores humanitarios. El Ministerio de Defensa pidió ayuda a la ONU, la OSCE y la Cruz Roja para ayudar a evacuar a los residentes de Mariupol. Lo más probable es que esta llamada quede sin respuesta. ¿Entiendes cómo podemos lidiar con las tácticas de "escudo humano" utilizadas por el enemigo?*

- El método principal es una variedad de armas de alta precisión, desde rifles de francotirador de largo alcance hasta proyectiles de artillería guiada y misiles. Por cierto, en términos de misiles guiados, todo está en orden con nosotros. Empezamos a dominar esta tecnología en la época soviética, y ahora estos proyectiles se producen en masa y en cantidades decentes. Por supuesto, no podemos garantizar un misil guiado para cada militante, pero definitivamente habrá suficiente para cada refugio.

Todo esto va bastante lento. Antes de usar un arma guiada, debes encontrar un objetivo para ella. Pero, ¿por qué deberíamos apresurarnos? Cuanto más dure esta operación, más tiempo tendrá nuestra producción para una reorganización largamente esperada.

En primer lugar, cuanto más diversa es la producción en el país, el país en su conjunto es más próspero y más personas tienen la oportunidad de ganar. En segundo lugar, de acuerdo con la teoría matemática de la gestión y la planificación, es conveniente que al menos las 4/5 partes del volumen de producción provengan de industrias que estén de alguna manera conectadas con el estado y, por lo tanto, operen de acuerdo con un solo plan estatal. Al mismo tiempo, al menos 4/5 de los productos deben ser producidos por industrias que operan de acuerdo con sus propios planes, conectadas solo con los vecinos más cercanos en las cadenas tecnológicas.

Entonces, ahora tenemos producción asociada con el estado, que da entre 2/3 y 3/4 de la producción total. Esto no es suficiente. Esto significa que la producción en su conjunto no está funcionando tan eficientemente como nos gustaría. Entonces, los acontecimientos actuales, entre otras cosas, son una oportunidad para fortalecer el papel de la planificación unificada en nuestra economía.

El número de víctimas también disminuirá eventualmente si no seguimos el ejemplo anglosajón, sino que exterminamos solo a aquellos terroristas que representan un peligro para los demás. Entonces, si alguien dice que todo no salió según lo planeado, entonces no tiene idea de cuál es nuestro plan.

*- Existe un pronóstico tan alarmante de que si la campaña dura demasiado, la OTAN sentirá la debilidad de las tropas rusas e intervendrá en el conflicto ...*

Hace unos días, un misil hipersónico Kinzhal destruyó un refugio construido por los soviéticos para ojivas nucleares, diseñado para resistir una explosión nuclear a varios kilómetros bajo tierra. Después de eso, los expertos de la OTAN dejaron de discutir abruptamente la posibilidad de enviar tropas a Ucrania. Antes entendían que era peligroso para ellos, pero ahora el tema en sí ha salido de la discusión.

Por cierto, Alemania ha expresado oficialmente su preocupación por esto. Pero actuaron de esta manera para que se preocuparan. Ir contra un país con tales capacidades es arriesgado. El hecho de que podamos construir el Estrecho de Stalin entre Canadá y México se sabe desde hace mucho tiempo. Y ahora hemos demostrado que ni siquiera necesitamos construirlo. Tenemos suficiente capacidad para simplemente evitar que el enemigo nos ofrezca un pretexto para construir este canal.

*- ¿Cómo está la situación en su Odessa natal y será necesario desembarcar tropas allí?*

“Aquellos de mis familiares y amigos que viven en Odessa no han estado en contacto directo conmigo durante mucho tiempo. Sé de sus estados de ánimo solo por sus publicaciones en las redes sociales. El estado de ánimo es bastante triste y preocupado, pero la ciudad, como siempre, encuentra una oportunidad para sobrevivir y, en cierta medida, vivir.

En cuanto al desembarco, en 1944 nuestras tropas simplemente pasaron por alto Odessa y los alemanes y rumanos huyeron de allí para no ser rodeados. Es cierto que no todos los cómplices de los alemanes y rumanos lograron escapar de Odessa. Lo primero que encontraron nuestras tropas fueron los cómplices de los alemanes y rumanos colgados de postes, que no tuvieron tiempo de escapar.


Creo que ahora harán lo mismo. Se evitará Odessa, y los terroristas huirán de allí bajo la amenaza de ser colgados en faroles por Odessans que los ama. 


*“La gente en los territorios liberados de Donbass y Ucrania temen que Rusia se vaya y los maten. También ven los objetivos declarados de Rusia de desmilitarización y desnazificación como demasiado abstractos. ¿Podemos animarlos de alguna manera con esto?*

- Una de las razones de la derrota de los “blancos” en la guerra civil fue la “no precisión”. Ellos, a diferencia de los "Rojos", no ofrecieron un modelo específico del estado y la estructura económica, diciendo que "primero ganaremos, y luego lo resolveremos colectivamente". Sí, esto permitió atraer a una amplia variedad de movimientos políticos bajo las banderas blancas, pero las masas se sintieron más atraídas por las soluciones específicas que propusieron los “rojos”.

Así que ahora el máximo liderazgo de la Federación Rusa toma una posición muy similar a la "no precisión". Los expertos consideran esto un grave error. Yo también lo creo.

Personalmente, creo que la mayoría rusa de los ciudadanos de Ucrania (según datos de 2009, para 5/6 de la población, el idioma nativo es el ruso) no debería mantenerse separada del resto de los rusos. En 2014, esperaba la formación de un distrito federal en el suroeste. Creo que ahora necesitamos dos distritos: el suroeste y Novorossiysk. En Novorossiysk habrá una franja desde Kharkov al sur hasta el mar ya lo largo de la costa hasta Tiraspol, inclusive, y la del suroeste será el resto de Ucrania.

Pero en cualquier caso, Ucrania, separada del resto de Rusia, es peligrosa para sí misma y para quienes la rodean. Por lo tanto, ya es hora de que le digamos a esta gran mayoría de ciudadanos rusos de Ucrania que estamos con ustedes y que no los dejaremos a merced del destino.


Читать далее: https://ukraina.ru/interview/20220321/1033574042.html


----------



## mazuste (22 Mar 2022)

Pues la embarazada que parió sin problema y después murió
por " graves heridas tras el terrible bombardeo" ruso al hospital 
en Mariopol, aparece recogiendo ayuda humanitaria rusa...!!
¿Que tal?


----------



## arriondas (22 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Hace unos años, cuando en el aeropuerto de Manises en Valencia, montaron un centro de comunicaciones de la Otan, una empresa inauguro un negocio de alquiler de trasteros, al estilo norteamericano, pues bien esa empresa quebro y la explicacion es que en España casi todo el mundo tiene vivienda en propiedad o acceso a casa de familiares para almacenar trastos y en los EEUU se vive mas en precario, alquilan y no tienen donde caerse muertos.



En los EEUU, la precariedad está más extendida de lo que la gente cree. Es algo normal que esas casas tan típicas de series y películas vivan dos familias. Dos hermanos y sus respectivas mujeres y críos, por ejemplo. Eso lo he visto. Porque vivir en los EEUU es muy caro. Es un país en el que vives muy bien... si tienes mucha pasta. Pero los de cagar duros, me refiero. Si no, lo que toca es alquilar un miniapartamento a precio de cojón de mico. 

Y tanto en casas como en apartamentos, ves cuatro muebles. Nada de pisos recargados aprovechando el espacio al estilo de España o Rusia. En los EEUU pasa lo mismo que en España, las generaciones actuales viven peor que las anteriores. Casi la mitad de la gente en edad de currar cobra unos 18000 dólares al año de media, y eso allí es muy poco, es una mierda de salario.


----------



## amcxxl (22 Mar 2022)

*Experto militar dijo cuándo las tropas rusas rodearán Zaporozhye*
22/03/2022, 04:15 
noticias





_©_ RIA Novosti, Konstantin Mikhalchevsky / Ir al banco de fotos
Antes de avanzar hacia Zaporozhye y Kharkiv, las tropas rusas tienen la intención de destruir la agrupación ucraniana en las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk, dijo el experto militar del Instituto de Países de la CEI Vladimir Yevseev en una entrevista con Ukraina.ru
Según él, la tarea principal no es el momento actual: eliminar la agrupación de tropas ucranianas más preparada para el combate ubicada en la región de Donetsk, principalmente en Slavyansk y Kramatorsk.
“Tomará tiempo rodearla, luego tomará tiempo destruirla. Luego, cuando se liberen las fuerzas, si es posible atravesar la línea del frente, entonces es posible rodear Kharkov y llegar a Zaporozhye ”, dijo Evseev.
Военный эксперт рассказал, когда войска РФ окружат Запорожье (ukraina.ru)

*Será como en Mariupol. Experto militar llamó la condición para el asalto a Lviv*
22/03/2022, 05:45 
noticias





_©_ RIA Novosti, Alexander Mazurkevich / Ir al banco de fotos
Las fuerzas armadas de la Federación Rusa asaltarán la ciudad de Lviv si los neonazis de otras regiones de Ucrania intentan esconderse en ella.
En este momento, las tropas de la DPR y LPR están limpiando Mariupol de los grupos armados neonazis, lo que está asociado con una gran destrucción de edificios e infraestructura urbana.
Armados por Estados Unidos y entrenados por instructores estadounidenses, los militantes ucranianos utilizan a los civiles como escudos humanos, lo que dificulta la liberación de la ciudad.
*“Si los nacionalistas individuales deciden que pueden esconderse en el oeste de Ucrania, entonces la opción de convertir Lviv en Mariupol se volverá bastante real”, dijo Vladimir Evseev* , un experto militar del Instituto de Países de la CEI .
«Будет как в Мариуполе». Военный эксперт назвал условие штурма Львова (ukraina.ru)


----------



## hornblower (22 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Todo lo que he visto y escuchado hoy de los líderes y gobiernos occidentales realmente me indicó que finalmente se ha dado cuenta de que algo se avecina, nos guste o no, solo espero que estemos preparados o al menos preparándonos para este peor de los casos. Guión.
> 
> ÚLTIMA HORA: Joe Biden advierte que "la magnitud de la capacidad cibernética de Rusia es bastante importante y está llegando"
> 
> ...



Es el ataque de falsa bandera más sencillo


----------



## raptors (22 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Lituania insta a la UE a aislar económicamente a Rusia:
> 
> “¿Por qué Europa debería darle a Putin más tiempo para ganar más dinero con el petróleo y el gas? ¿Más tiempo para usar los puertos europeos? ¿Más tiempo para usar bancos rusos no autorizados en Europa? Es hora de desconectar”



_Ja ja.._ lo dice el país que está desconectado de la realidad....


----------



## willbeend (22 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Los políticos ucranianos hacen lo que harían los políticos catalanes si lograran su independencia. Junqueras sería su Zelensky, pero sin una Rusia que lo invadiera.



Luego te despiertas y resulta que las republicas separatistas son las del Donbass y el que las ataca cobardemente es el que no tolera tal independencia que si que ha reconocido Rusia... 

En los ultimos siglos, el ejercito español solo ha serivdo para aplastar a su propia poblacion, aunque comentarlo aqui, es como ponerse del lado ruso en una tertulia de la sexta.


----------



## visaman (22 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Parte de Guerra 20:00h 21-03-22
> 
> Pocos cambios significativos. Se sigue haciendo mella en las posiciones Ukras.
> 
> ...



sabéis cuando terminan de modernizar los Cruceros tipo Kirov los rusos


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

Otro vídeo de las operaciones de limpieza en Mariupol….


----------



## arriondas (22 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Lituania insta a la UE a aislar económicamente a Rusia:
> 
> “¿Por qué Europa debería darle a Putin más tiempo para ganar más dinero con el petróleo y el gas? ¿Más tiempo para usar los puertos europeos? ¿Más tiempo para usar bancos rusos no autorizados en Europa? Es hora de desconectar”



Está visto que a los políticos de la UE sus ciudadanos les importan un puta mierda. Total, ellos ya han cobrado; si la cosa se pone muy fea, avión y rumbo a Miami. Sus conciudadanos... que coman insectos y metan un ladrillo en el horno de la cocina de leña para calentar la cama.

Landsbergis es de los Landsbergis de toda la vida (y no es coña), un pijotero de familia bien. Eso explica muchas cosas.


----------



## Impresionante (22 Mar 2022)

En EEUU siempre nos quedará


----------



## Simo Hayha (22 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Está visto que a los políticos de la UE sus ciudadanos les importan un puta mierda.



Deberian hacer como en rusia, mandarnos a morir a un pais extranjero


----------



## visaman (22 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> No es algo que tenga que ver directamente con este conflicto pero parece que la administracion Biden esta fuera de control.
> 
> La inflacion va a marcar nuevo record este mes. Los indicadores economicos ya apuntan a recesion para el 3er trimestre.
> 
> ...



cuando salió biden electo, bueno es un decir, aquí los que somos inteligente pensamos a ver cuanto tarda en liarla ya que hilary no pudo, ah tardado al parecer los Tink Tank ya no son lo que eran y los del Consejo de Relaciones Exteriores no van finos, de momento nos ah jodido para bastante tiempo amenos que Europa reaccione, que lo dudo, quizás nos salve un poco que en España improvisar sobre la marcha sabemos, pero con al tropa que tenemos al mando no esta fácil.

jovenunos id viendo películas españolas e los años 40 y 50 del siglo pasado mas o menos asi viviréis.


----------



## Giles Amaury (22 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Y tanto en casas como en apartamentos, ves cuatro muebles. Nada de pisos recargados aprovechando el espacio al estilo de España o Rusia.



Ves cuatro muebles y están menos recargados que en España porque son mucho más grandes que los zulos en los que vive la mayoría de la gente en España. En España lo normal es vivir en un zulo en el que para hacer cosas como abrir la ventana del salón tienes que sortear un sofa o directamente ponerte de canto. Rusia tiene pinta de ser igual de porquería que España.


----------



## visaman (22 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Hombre, yo creo que viendo que vamos para UN MES de operación relámpago/ paseo triunfal, va siendo hora de admitir que algo no funciona bien en la cleptocracia putinera.



cuanto tardaron los nazis en la II guerra mundial en conquistar Ukrania?


----------



## arriondas (22 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ves cuatro muebles y están menos recargados que en España porque son mucho más grandes que los zulos en los que vive la mayoría de la gente en España. En España lo normal es vivir en un zulo en el que para hacer cosas como abrir la ventana del salón tienes que sortear un sofa o directamente ponerte de canto. Rusia tiene pinta de ser igual de porquería que España.



En España o Rusia las casas son más acogedoras. Dicho a un servidor por yanquis.

Vete a vivir a los EEUU y nos lo cuentas.


----------



## Simo Hayha (22 Mar 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> A mi la cifra de 10.000 muertos me parece alta.



A mi me parece baja, deberían ser 100.000


----------



## Renegato (22 Mar 2022)

Bueno hoy nos levantamos con el brent a:
118,25 $
+2,63
(+2,27%)


----------



## mazuste (22 Mar 2022)

A EEUU no les importa perder Ucrania, nunca les importó. provocan guerras indirectas
por la destrucción creativa. Simplemente están en negación sobre la real de las derrotas:
la de la hegemonía del dólar. La OTAN es un negocio moribundo, paunque es suficiente
para alejar a Europa de la emergente Eurasia. All menos por ahora.


----------



## visaman (22 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Yo vivía de puta madre. Como ahora más o menos .... No he notado gran diferencia. Pero en general la gente normal ha ido a muy peor. Hoy la gente vive endeudada hasta los 70, sin seguridad en el trabajo y con miedo a todo no vayas a estar debajo un puente pasao mañana. En los 80 eso no pasaba.
> 
> Si tu el nivel de vida lo mides en tener chucherías que no sirven p'a tomar por culo, si ahora se vive mejor. Tienes iphone, tele de 3 metros, Xbox, metaverso y por 100 € te meten en una lata sardinas para ir un finde a donde sea a no hacer nada, etc...etc... ... la caña. Que vidorra ....
> 
> Por cierto .... sabes cuanto me costó el primer teléfono movil en 1994? 450.000 Pestazas ..... Un muerto que iba en dos piezas: un cajón que se ponía debajo del asiento y un auricular en el salpicadero ....   Ahora por 150 € tengo un samsung patatero. Pero eso no es vivir mejor que entonces.



lo peor es que ahora ya no puedes vender tu cuerpo como gigolo y eso te pasa factura potentado, sin acritud eh


----------



## Octubrista (22 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Dios mío, espero que no estén armando un "casus belli" con la excusa informática (que se puede simular y manipular muy fácilmente). Esto sería el inicio de la III GM de verdad.
> 
> _No pueden estar tan locos. No pueden estar tan locos_. (*)
> 
> ...



Ayer se cayeron durante horas los servicios de la infalible Apple, y durante horas:









Apple con problemas: imposible conectarse a la App Store, Apple Music, iCloud y Maps [actualizado]


Actualización: los servidores de Apple ya funcionan con normalidad. Una importante caída a nivel mundial está dando al traste con la mayoría de servicios de...




www.xatakamovil.com





A saber... qué hay y cómo visten esos "incidentes".


----------



## Giles Amaury (22 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En España o Rusia las casas son más acogedoras. Dicho a un servidor por yanquis.
> 
> Vete a vivir a los EEUU y nos lo cuentas.



He escuchado a muchos yanquis, a muchos británicos, a muchos irlandeses y a muchos alemanes hablar maravillas de España... después de pasar una semana de vacaciones en España; curiosamente ninguno de ellos se quedó a vivir en España.

La vida de los españoles en sus viviendas es una porquería. Los zulos de 70 metros cuadrados no son acogedores, son simples ratoneras que están bien para ir a dormir y tirarte en un sofá a ver la televisión: escuchar a los vecinos hasta cuando van al baño, no tener espacio para que los niños jueguen por casa sin que se estrellen contra los muebles, invitar a dos amigos a tomar algo en casa que ya parezca eso el camarote de los hermanos Marx.

Conozco perfectamente como es la vida en la costa este de los EE.UU porque he pasado varias semanas viviendo allí como mi familia.


----------



## arriondas (22 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 993859
> 
> Retrasado, Rusia es Europa



El carnicero de Los Balcanes. El agente de Washington. Pues que predique con el ejemplo, y vaya él en primer lugar, delante de todo el mundo. Que apostar con el dinero de los demás es muy fácil.


----------



## visaman (22 Mar 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Me voy a atrever con una parte, a menos la inicial:
> 
> -Destruir aviación, antiaéreos, almacenes de munición, etc... vamos, ganar el aire y dejar con pocos suministros a la tropa enemiga.
> -Avanzar varios kilómetros en toda la frontera para evitar posibles escaramuzas y bombardeo en la propia rusia, en eso se va una parte de tropa.
> ...



buen analisis lo siguiente seria cortar comunicaciones y cerrar el cerco el pais dejando solo al zona cercana a Polonia, pero no hay prisa.


----------



## arriondas (22 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> He escuchado a muchos yanquis, a muchos británicos, a muchos irlandeses y a muchos alemanes hablar maravillas de España... después de pasar una semana de vacaciones en España; curiosamente ninguno de ellos se quedó a vivir en España.
> 
> La vida de los españoles en sus viviendas es una porquería. Los zulos de 70 metros cuadrados no son acogedores, son simples ratoneras que están bien para ir a dormir y tirarte en un sofá a ver la televisión: escuchar a los vecinos hasta cuando van al baño, no tener espacio para que los niños jueguen por casa sin que se estrellen contra los muebles, invitar a dos amigos a tomar algo en casa que ya parezca eso el camarote de los hermanos Marx.
> 
> Conozco perfectamente como es la vida en la costa este de los EE.UU porque he pasado varias semanas viviendo allí como mi familia.



Pues yo he conocido a gente de allí que pensaba lo contrario. Ya ves.


----------



## Simo Hayha (22 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En los EEUU, la precariedad está más extendida de lo que la gente cree. Es algo normal que esas casas tan típicas de series y películas vivan dos familias. Dos hermanos y sus respectivas mujeres y críos, por ejemplo. Eso lo he visto. Porque vivir en los EEUU es muy caro. Es un país en el que vives muy bien... si tienes mucha pasta. Pero los de cagar duros, me refiero. Si no, lo que toca es alquilar un miniapartamento a precio de cojón de mico.
> 
> Y tanto en casas como en apartamentos, ves cuatro muebles. Nada de pisos recargados aprovechando el espacio al estilo de España o Rusia. En los EEUU pasa lo mismo que en España, las generaciones actuales viven peor que las anteriores. Casi la mitad de la gente en edad de currar cobra unos 18000 dólares al año de media, y eso allí es muy poco, es una mierda de salario.



Menuda colección de tontadas dices, desgraciao. En EEUU cualquier soldador, trabajador de la construcción, técnico, se levanta 60 u 80K e hingenieros 100 -120k. La inmensa mayoría de la población, fuera de las grandes ciudades, vive en casas unifamiliares. En muchísimas ciudades es que ni existen los edificios de apartamentos. Si en EEUU hay "storages" y en españa no funcionan es porque allí la vida es comparativamente tan barata que la gente acumula trastos y más trasto, mientras que en españa muchas personas de mediana edad pueden meter todas sus pertenencias en una caja


----------



## vil. (22 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Deberian hacer como en rusia, mandarnos a morir a un pais extranjero



Pudiendo traer REFUGIADOS que nos echen a patadas... ya no digo pagapensiones y demás gente amable que nos traen... 

Lo de los rusos, porque son de complicarse la vida con tontainaaaasss, que si aprendiesen del Tio Sam y su frontera o como se derriba un muro... o cómo se ejerce la genuflexión con un "amego" de aquí al lado...


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (22 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> cuanto tardaron los nazis en la II guerra mundial en conquistar Ukrania?



Era diferente...el frente de Odessa se lo dejaron a los rumanos, 500.000 soldados y tres meses. Los alemanes se cerraron ven Jarkov. Conquista y reconquista de febrero a mayo de 1942.

Y al año siguiente 1943 (febrero y marzo), otra vez conquista y reconquista.

Pero luego el ejercito alemán al mando de Von Manstein, perdió la batalla de Kurzk (Operación Zitadelle) y los alemanes , fueron reculando hasta Berlín, durante dos años


----------



## intensito (22 Mar 2022)

O mejor dicho, ¿dónde está el propio Zelenski? Porque hace unas semanas nos dieron la matraca por TV con que Zelenski era menos que un mártir por haber salido en unas fotos con un casco y un chaleco antibalas. Y eso no quiere decir nada, porque yo también me puedo poner un disfraz de Rambo y hacerme 4 fotos.


----------



## Giles Amaury (22 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Pues yo he conocido a gente de allí que pensaba lo contrario. Ya ves.



Te lo decían porque eres español. Yo también he dicho a mucha gente que me gustaba mucho su país o la ciudad en la que vivían simplemente por quedar bien y la realidad era que ni loco iba a vivir allí. A un norteamericano lo pones a vivir en Alcorcón en un zulo de 70 metros cuadrados y a los dos días se está subiendo por las paredes.


----------



## Impresionante (22 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> . En EEUU cualquier soldador, trabajador de la construcción, técnico, se levanta 60 u 80K e hingenieros 100 -120k.



Poco me parece


----------



## arriondas (22 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Menuda colección de tontadas dices, desgraciao. En EEUU cualquier soldador, trabajador de la construcción, técnico, se levanta 60 u 80K e hingenieros 100 -120k. La inmensa mayoría de la población, fuera de las grandes ciudades, vive en casas unifamiliares. En muchísimas ciudades es que ni existen los edificios de apartamentos. Si en EEUU hay "storages" y en españa no funcionan es porque allí la vida es comparativamente tan barata que la gente acumula trastos y más trasto, mientras que en españa muchas personas de mediana edad pueden meter todas sus pertenencias en una caja



De tontadas nada. Da igual que muchos cobren más que en Europa, el coste de la vida también es mucho más caro. Para llevar en una ciudad yanqui el mismo nivel de vida que una ciudad Paco española, tienes que ganar tranquilamente tres veces más. Por no hablar de la calidad de esas casas.


----------



## visaman (22 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Era diferente...el frente de Odessa se lo dejaron a los rumanos, 500.000 soldados y tres meses. Los alemanes se cerraron ven Jarkov. Conquista y reconquista de febrero a mayo de 1942.
> 
> Y al año siguiente 1943 (febrero y marzo), otra vez conquista y reconquista.
> 
> Pero luego el ejercito alemán al mando de Von Manstein, perdió la batalla de Kurzk (Operación Zitadelle) y los alemanes , fueron reculando hasta Berlín, durante dos años



a lo de recular lo llamaban rectificación de líneas creo


----------



## visaman (22 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Porque además son los dueños de Lada. El mercado ruso en situación buena anda entre 2.5 y 3M y Lada algo exporta. Al final mil países y empresas van a ir haciendo "excepciones "



cual es el ultimo modelo de lada de los que producen ahora que te gusta?


----------



## visaman (22 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> De tontadas nada. Da igual que muchos cobren más que en Europa, el coste de la vida también es mucho más caro. Para llevar en una ciudad yanqui el mismo nivel de vida que una ciudad Paco española, tienes que ganar tranquilamente tres veces más. Por no hablar de la calidad de esas casas.



además allí el sexo es acuático ya sabes ballenos con ballenas


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Según analistas occidentales, Bielorrusia podría lanzar una operación en el noroeste de Ucrania para bloquear el suministro de armas y municiones a la APU. La ciudad de Lutsk será la primera en ser atacada, seguida de Lviv.



Y les cerrarían el paso a los polacos en sus intenciones de recuperar territorios.


----------



## arriondas (22 Mar 2022)

Que hay que dejar de comprar petróleo y gas a Rusia, que sus barcos no puedan usar los puertos europeos, sancionar a Sberbank y Gazprombank....

Como él no va a pasar hambre y frío... Si la cosa se pone fea, se pira a Londres o a Miami, y tira que libras.


----------



## PutoNWO (22 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Pues la embarazada que parió sin problema y después murió
> por " graves heridas tras el terrible bombardeo" ruso al hospital
> en Mariopol, aparece recogiendo ayuda humanitaria rusa...!!
> ¿Que tal?
> ...



Mira qué resucitar para venir otra vez al mundo y acabar con una barra de pan, una botella de agua y un cartón de tomate frito


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (22 Mar 2022)

Venga cantemos..

Adiós al pan duro

Ya no hay sanciones para Maduro.

Volvieron arepas y cachapas

Y en los terrordiaros, con Venezuela.

Ya no dan la chapa.


_








La industria petrolera venezolana recupera producción luego de un histórico derrumbe


Chevron se alista para aumentar su actividad en el país en el marco de la posible flexibilización de sanciones que adelanta la administración demócrata en Estados Unidos



elpais.com





_


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (22 Mar 2022)

*La clave secreta de la guerra: "Ucrania iba camino de ser uno de los mayores proveedores de litio del mundo"*

*Días antes de la invasión, un informe reveló que Ucrania posee 500.000 toneladas de reservas de óxido de litio, crucial para la transición digital. El gobierno de Zelenski había firmado una alianza estratégica con la UE que la invasión rusa ha dejado en suspenso*









La clave secreta de la guerra: "Ucrania iba camino de ser uno de los mayores proveedores de litio del mundo"


Los imperios no sólo se construyen con armas, guerra y propaganda. Como bien sabían los romanos que explotaron varias minas de oro en Hispania, también requieren materias primas...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## vil. (22 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Menuda colección de tontadas dices, desgraciao. En EEUU cualquier soldador, trabajador de la construcción, técnico, se levanta 60 u 80K e hingenieros 100 -120k. La inmensa mayoría de la población, fuera de las grandes ciudades, vive en casas unifamiliares. En muchísimas ciudades es que ni existen los edificios de apartamentos. Si en EEUU hay "storages" y en españa no funcionan es porque allí la vida es comparativamente tan barata que la gente acumula trastos y más trasto, mientras que en españa muchas personas de mediana edad pueden meter todas sus pertenencias en una caja



Con una simple búsqueda en internet, sale que el SALARIO medio del Tio Sam en 2020 es 52.000 más o menos... y hablo de medio, que no es muy REAL en todo caso...

Si hablasemos de mediano hablaríamos de unos 35.000 como mucho y el coste sanitario y educativo en la mayoría de. bolsillo de ese ciudadano...

En España andabamos por unos 25.000 de medio, mediano probablemente sobre 17.000, pero EDUCACIÓN Y SANIDAD a coste del estado...

Si no tienes hijos y estás sano, pues vives bastante mejor en EE.UU.; ahora en el mismo momento que te cases y ya no digamos tengas la mala suerte de tener un ligero proceso sanitario, estás hodido... y no es casual que en España el nivel de renta permita tener vivienda a casi todo el mundo, incluso a nivel burbujeado y en EE.UU. esto sea casi un imposible, salvo para rentas suficientemente altas y cuidado con respeto al salario medio de ese país...


----------



## arriondas (22 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> jajajjajaja hijos de perra, estos si que saben donde está el queso.



Como se nota que en Francia hay elecciones, y tres de los rivales de Macron simpatizan con Rusia en mayor o menor grado.


----------



## Dr.Nick (22 Mar 2022)

Venden legos de Zelensky con cócteles molotov y los beneficios irán a la resistencia ukronazi












https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2022/03/18/zelensky-molotov-cocktail-lego-figurine-aid-ukraine/


----------



## otroyomismo (22 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Es alucinante que sean los conservadores mas extremistas sean los que tengan que avisar de que los nazis estan en Ucrania y que los supuestamente moderados y democratas de toda la vida esten blanqueandolos a tope y censurando a cualquiera que diga lo que el nacionalismo ucraniano es en realidad.



joder, en los yueseis puedes hacer estas practicas de tiro como quien va a cazar conejos?


----------



## visaman (22 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Somos las putas que ponen la cama de todo este tema.
> Quizás haya que pensar en irse de Europa.
> Hermanos cobrisos, allá vamos.



nu se no te acabo de ver de capatas de juan cocaes, produsiendo cocaina en la selva y para gigolo como que no


----------



## kelden (22 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> lo peor es que ahora *ya no puedes vender tu cuerpo* como gigolo y eso te pasa factura potentado, sin acritud eh



ahora me los compro chaval .....


----------



## Bulldozerbass (22 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Algo que no me he cansado de repetir



Muy grave este artículo de Medvedev, suena a amenaza velada. Recordemos que no da puntada sin hilo.Copio traducción automática:

_¨Sobre Polonia.

Si bien Europa es dolorosamente consciente del daño que le infligirán las sanciones contra Rusia, *nuestro país europeo más querido*, como siempre, se adelantó a la veloz locomotora de vapor. Literalmente.

El primer ministro Mateusz Morawiecki, junto con el viceprimer ministro Kaczynski, así como los primeros ministros de la República Checa y Eslovenia, viajaron a Kiev en un tren especialmente vigilado. Casi como Ilich Lenin en un carro blindado con dinero alemán.

Hablaron con Zelensky, prometieron amistad y ayuda. Mintieron, por supuesto. Al regresar, *Morawiecki anunció solemnemente el desarrollo de un programa para la "desrusificación de la economía polaca* y europea". Valientemente especificando que "esto puede ser costoso".

Absoluta y completamente correcta: caro y sin sentido. Pero Polonia ya no puede tener en cuenta los costos. *Todo lo que podría perder debido a su propia rusofobia patológica a largo plazo ya se ha perdido.* Así que ahora, como dicen los amados vecinos de los polacos, "el cobertizo se quemó, quema la cabaña".

Cuando se trata de Rusia, Polonia literalmente se retuerce de "dolores fantasma". Es muy difícil para sus élites aceptar el hecho de que la Era de los Trastornos hace casi 400 años terminó con la expulsión de los invasores polacos del Kremlin. Que el gran imperio de la Commonwealth no se produjo más tarde. Y la razón de esto no son las intrigas de Rusia, sino las disputas internas, la corrupción, los fracasos económicos, las batallas perdidas. Y así, durante muchos siglos.

*La propaganda polaca* es la crítica más viciosa, vulgar y estridente de Rusia. *Comunidad de imbéciles políticos*.

A pesar de que en nuestro país no se acostumbra callar ni las páginas más oscuras de nuestra historia común, en Polonia sueñan con olvidar los tiempos de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. En primer lugar, sobre aquellos soldados soviéticos que derrotaron al fascismo, expulsaron a los invasores de las ciudades polacas y no permitieron que volaran Cracovia, liberaron a los prisioneros de Auschwitz y Majdanek.

Ahora se está redibujando la historia, se están demoliendo monumentos. Pero la ocupación fascista se equipara abiertamente con el "soviético". *Es difícil encontrar una retórica más engañosa y repugnante, pero los polacos lo consiguen.*

Al mismo tiempo, *no hay sentimientos antipolacos en Rusia* y nunca los ha habido. Los sociólogos testifican que los ciudadanos de nuestro país son bastante amistosos con este pueblo. Es imposible olvidar el estallido de simpatía y compasión que provocó el accidente aéreo cerca de Smolensk, cuando murió una delegación de alto rango encabezada por el presidente. La gente llevó flores a la embajada e iglesias, expresaron sus condolencias en la prensa y redes sociales. En Rusia, yo, como jefe de estado del país, declaré un día de luto.

Más tarde, durante mis visitas a Polonia, me convencí de que *nuestros países no tienen obstáculos para mejorar las relaciones,* este es un camino con tráfico que se aproxima. *Sin embargo, las élites políticas, encabezadas por el partido PiS de Kaczynski No. 2, controlado por los amos estadounidenses, hicieron todo lo posible para bloquear el camino normal.*

Ahora *los intereses de los ciudadanos de Polonia han sido sacrificados a la rusofobia de estos políticos mediocres *y sus titiriteros del otro lado del océano con claros signos de locura senil. La decisión de abandonar la compra de gas, petróleo y carbón ruso, la oposición al Nord Stream 2 ya han causado graves daños a la economía de este país. Ahora solo empeorará. Lo mismo se aplica a muchos otros pasos, que no se basan en la economía, sino en la politiquería bajo el disfraz de "desrusificación". Pero ahora es mucho más importante para las élites polacas vasallas jurar lealtad a su señor supremo, Estados Unidos, que ayudar a sus propios ciudadanos, por lo que *mantendrán constantemente el fuego del odio hacia* el enemigo representado por *Rusia.*

¿Qué ganarán los ciudadanos con esto? Absolutamente nada.

*Pero tarde o temprano comprenderán que el odio a Rusia no fortalece a la sociedad, no contribuye al bienestar y la tranquilidad.*

Y viceversa: la cooperación económica con nuestro país es beneficiosa para los polacos, los lazos humanos son indispensables y el intercambio cultural y científico entre los lugares de nacimiento de Pushkin y Mickiewicz, Tchaikovsky y Chopin, Lomonosov y Copérnico es vital. Y lo más probable es que tomen la decisión correcta, por su cuenta, sin la incitación ni la presión de las élites extranjeras que sufren de demencia.¨_


En mi opinión, que puede ser errada, Medvedev publica esto con autorización de ¨arriba¨ y es un aviso para navegantes. Con el actual Gobierno polaco se corre el peligro de un enfrentamiento militar. PArece que Medvedev no se queja de los polacos sino de la rusofobia de sus Gobernantes, parece implicar que si hubiera un cambio de Gobierno en POlonia se tranquilizaría el tema. ¿Cuál es el cambio posible en Polonia? Que los polacos voten en las próximas elecciones al partido que había en el poder antes que el actual, una especie de PP socialdemócrata cuyos diplomáticos eran más hábiles. LO malo es que la alternativa a Kaczynski y sus chicos es el puto Tusk que es odiado en Polonia y tratado de traidor. Sin embargo el viejo Komorowski, ex Jefe de Estado no tiene demasiada mala fama y podría ser una alternativa, aunque sería difícil rescatarlo de lo que ande haciendo ahora.


----------



## amcxxl (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## visaman (22 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Va a ser infinitamente peor que todo eso.
> Van a darle a la impresora hasta que literalmente reviente.
> Y como todo sube y cada vez más, la gente se meterá en créditos hasta las cejas.
> Luego, ganada la guerra (eso me imagino que valoran), subir el Yuri hasta el infinito.
> ...



como sea asi vendo tus órganos y hago cash sano eso si sin acritud


----------



## coscorron (22 Mar 2022)

Como vas a mandar a ese chaval a la guerra con lo bien que le queda el traje y la corbata ... Por lo menos hay que nombrarle director de resiliencia de alguna gran compañia que se le ve que vale mucho.


----------



## visaman (22 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Ya se aviso desde el minuto 1 sobre las sanciones. Apenas dos semanas después está gran parte del sector primario y casi la totalidad del transporte parado, las comunidades de vecinos en quiebra por el aumento del precio del gas, los autónomos terminales....
> 
> Evidentemente el desequilibrio es mucho anterior, pero las sanciones han puesto la puntilla. Ahora que venga Biden y los ucranianos a arreglarlo.
> 
> Con lo bien que hubieramos estado con el Nord Stream 2 en activo. Cada vez que USA toca Europa la jode.



tenias que haber hestudiao la carrera de Gestor de prespitucion y drojas


----------



## amcxxl (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## bigmaller (22 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Hombre, yo creo que viendo que vamos para UN MES de operación relámpago/ paseo triunfal, va siendo hora de admitir que algo no funciona bien en la cleptocracia putinera.



Y quien ha dicho que iba a ser una operacion relampago?

Pasame el link del ministerio de defensa ruso o de putin diciendolo por favor.

A no. Que lo ha dicho ferreras. Los datos. Entre los del covid y los de la guerra.

El ejercito ukraniano, es el mayor de europa. Es el cuarto exportador de armas del mundo. tiene casi el doble de superficie que iraq. Ha estado recibiendo ayuda otan preparandose desde hace 6 años.. . . .y los servicios de inteligencia rusos andaban por ukrania hasta hace seis años como pedro por su casa.

Tan dificil es darle un poco al coco y escuchar menos puta propaganda?


----------



## amcxxl (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## visaman (22 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Es alucinante que sean los conservadores mas extremistas sean los que tengan que avisar de que los nazis estan en Ucrania y que los supuestamente moderados y democratas de toda la vida esten blanqueandolos a tope y censurando a cualquiera que diga lo que el nacionalismo ucraniano es en realidad.



el coche que se carga no es un citroen xara picasso? oh my good


----------



## coscorron (22 Mar 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *La clave secreta de la guerra: "Ucrania iba camino de ser uno de los mayores proveedores de litio del mundo"*
> 
> *Días antes de la invasión, un informe reveló que Ucrania posee 500.000 toneladas de reservas de óxido de litio, crucial para la transición digital. El gobierno de Zelenski había firmado una alianza estratégica con la UE que la invasión rusa ha dejado en suspenso*
> 
> ...



Casí nada ... El litio no es básico para la construcción de baterías electricas??


----------



## visaman (22 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Aparte de las dificultades logisticas para algo asi en medio de una guerra. No se puede someter a referendum una cosa asi. Es desistir de tus responsabilidades como gobernante, es hacer que todos y cada uno de tus ciudadanos se responsabilicen de su propia salvacion o destrucción. Es de locos.



oiga los rusos han sacado los misiles hipersónicos de lujo por que no les quedaban misiles normales o los están probando?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> sabéis cuando terminan de modernizar los Cruceros tipo Kirov los rusos



La verdad es que no, esta tarde busco ...igual @fulcrum29smt sabe más, creo es de los que más entiende de armamento


----------



## amcxxl (22 Mar 2022)

Maryinka parece haber sido tomada.


⚡⚡⚡En Severodonetsk, el almacén del supermercado Semya está en llamas Los residentes locales informan que recientemente las formaciones armadas ucranianas lo han equipado como almacén de sus armas.


 Tatuajes con símbolos nazis en el cuerpo de un soldado rendido de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania 


¡Así rezan en la fraterna Serbia por Rusia y la victoria de su ejército sobre las legiones de tinieblas que oscurecieron las tierras de la Santa Rusia!


----------



## paconan (22 Mar 2022)

Con Pinzas, un ataque a Polonia seria el final de todo, el inicio de la tercera
Desinformación? 


Mi traducción de las 11 #FSBletters del #WindofChange dentro del FSB. Sujetos: Polonia + Ucrania. Con fecha 3/21, eso es hoy, y URGENTE. Por favor, comparte a lo largo y ancho.
Agregaré comentarios de aclaración entre paréntesis cuando sea necesario. Empecemos:

"Recordarán que incluso antes de la guerra con Ucrania, les escribí sobre los preparativos de las provocaciones antipolacas.

En ese momento, hubo un resultado técnico catastróficamente fallido cuando el soldado polaco Emil Chechko escapó a Bielorrusia, quien habló de los cientos y miles de refugiados a los que supuestamente los polacos dispararon en masa en los bosques. (Esta afirmación fue descaradamente falsa, falló la operación psicológica de RU)

Bueno, es imposible olvidar simplemente ese material preparado, cuando la gente de arriba estuvo involucrada en dicha preparación.

Olvidar significa aceptar el plan como ineficaz y problemático. En la situación actual, esa admisión amenazaría con una flagelación ejemplar de los responsables.

Además, la cuestión de Polonia como nuevo posible objetivo no se ha descartado ni se va a descartar. Intentaré enumerar los puntos clave:

- Polonia es el principal canal de suministro de Ucrania. Incluyendo suministros militares;

- Incluso en el caso de una victoria teórica sobre Ucrania, aunque ni siquiera está claro cómo podría ser, sería Polonia la que se convertiría en "Ucrania en el exilio", reduciendo al mínimo el efecto de la victoria;

- El uso de armas nucleares tácticas contra Ucrania significaría la derrota de Rusia a los ojos tanto de los adversarios como de los países neutrales: un argumento (acto) tan poderoso para un conflicto local demostraría una debilidad militar, que ni siquiera cualquier éxito militar podría anular.

Por lo tanto, para posiblemente intimidar a Occidente, tales ataques podrían, muy hipotéticamente, llevarse a cabo contra Polonia; (Significado como una amenaza vacía solamente)

- La situación en Ucrania transforma a Polonia en un poderoso beneficiario económico con un crecimiento simultáneo de sentimientos antirrusos absolutos allí:

una gran afluencia de refugiados, entre los cuales hay un alto porcentaje de ricos y jóvenes sanos, el papel de la ayuda occidental que transita por el país; asistencia de otros países, etc.

Para Rusia y Bielorrusia también, el ejemplo del rápido avance económico y militar de Polonia se está convirtiendo en una gran amenaza;

- Polonia está ampliando su ejército. Además, aquí es donde el ejército de Ucrania puede retirarse si Ucrania pierde, y en Rusia demasiadas personas en el poder creen que claramente hay demasiado (para el ejército polaco) que defender, lo que significa que Polonia se está preparando para un ataque contra Rusia.

Es por eso que ahora se está preparando activamente una "cabeza de puente anti-polaca" condicional (por si acaso).

El muerto Emil Chechko también jugará su papel: en cualquier momento los servicios especiales polacos serán acusados de su asesinato, lo que equivaldrá a un "ataque a Bielorrusia" con la correspondiente invocación de la cláusula de asistencia militar mutua (entre Rusia y Bielorrusia ).

(Emil Chechko fue encontrado muerto, ahorcado, en Bielorrusia el 17 de marzo de 2022).

El pasaje anti-polaco de Medvedev también es parte de este "condicionamiento del sentimiento". (preparar al pueblo ruso para aceptar un ataque a Polonia como una necesidad y reforzar el apoyo público en Rusia para tal acción)


El único contrapeso a esto: la ausencia de una estrategia concreta para el comportamiento de los líderes rusos.

Cuando las decisiones se toman literalmente de manera automática y ad hoc, el riesgo de cometer errores se dispara y cualquier decisión que ya se haya tomado se puede cambiar con la misma rapidez.

Pero en este momento, los riesgos de una operación militar contra Polonia aumentan constantemente y no hay garantías de nada en la Rusia de hoy.

(INTERMINO) (Terminaré la traducción más tarde. El resto es sobre Ucrania. He estado yendo sin parar durante semanas y estoy exhausto. Consulte este hilo para obtener una idea de por qué estoy haciendo esto y en qué creo:


(Gran conclusión, aunque no sorprende, de la segunda mitad de la carta:
se está planeando una "limpieza" masiva para Kherson, ya que no pueden lograr que la población civil se someta al gobierno ruso. jugando con ellos" & )

(un "Gran Terror" ocurrirá en Kherson. El Kremlin está preparado para eliminar hasta la mitad de la población de Kherson de ~ 300,000, al diablo con la óptica, para que Kherson se someta a Rusia. Genocidio. Y - afirmación de que Rusia ha completado su transformación en un estado fascista)





__





Thread by igorsushko: My translation of the 11th #FSBletters fro... - PingThread


My translation of the 11th #FSBletters from the #WindofChange inside the FSB. Subjects: Poland + Ukraine. Dated 3/21, that's today, & URGENT. Please share far & wide. I will add clarification comments inside parenthesis where necessary. Let's start:



pingthread.com


----------



## Teuro (22 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Nuevo Pacto " Molotov - Ribbentrov " ?
> Una fuente anonima del Kremlin ha revelado al Osservatore Romano , el periodico del Papa , que Rusia y Polonia estarian negociando un Pacto para repartirse Ucrania . El Kremlin propuso el meridiano 26E pero los polacos quieren que sea el meridiano 29E
> Las negociaciones " secretas " ...bueno , ya no  se estan celebrandobajo el auspicio de la Santa Sede .
> Sin embargo ...hay un tercero en discordia . Orban quiere Transcarpatia .
> ...



No se, le faltan aliens.
De todas formas es una forma de blanquear la invasión de Putin, porque ¿Qué legitimidad habría para sancionar a Rusia cuando un miembro de la Otan y la UE está metido en el reparto?. Hay que recordar que ahora mismo la mayor preocupación de Rusia en esta guerra son las sanciones para la vuelta a la "normalidad".


----------



## visaman (22 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Moscú suspende conversaciones con Tokio sobre un tratado de paz entre los dos países - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias
> 
> 
> Moscú, 22 mar (SANA) El Ministerio de Exteriores de Rusia anunció la suspensión de las conversacion
> ...



hay una carrera solapada tecnológica para ver quien de los paises llega antes a desarrollar un ordenador cuántico viable y operativo, el que lo consiga descifrara los códigos de lanzamiento del enemigo y hará que sus propios misiles se lancen contra el enemigo


----------



## ProfeInsti (22 Mar 2022)

El último parte de guerra del Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano, en el inicio del vigesimoséptimo día de la invasión, señala que "las fuerzas de ocupación rusas que operan en Ucrania tienen reservas de municiones y alimentos para* no más de tres días*". 
"La situación es similar con el combustible, que se repone con camiones cisterna", subraya el texto.


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

67 militares ucranianos capturados cerca de Kiev

Sesenta y siete militares ucranianos han sido capturados por nuestro ejército en la región de Kiev. Actualmente se están enviando a filtrar.

Los cautivos heridos están recibiendo asistencia médica.

t.me/anna_news/25562

_Fotos en el enlace_


----------



## PutoNWO (22 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Maryinka parece haber sido tomada.
> 
> 
> ⚡⚡⚡En Severodonetsk, el almacén del supermercado Semya está en llamas Los residentes locales informan que recientemente las formaciones armadas ucranianas lo han equipado como almacén de sus armas.
> ...



Yo pensaba que los nazis solo eran los muchos batallones nacionalistas. Pero si ya hasta los soldados independientes de batallones tienen tatuajes nazis...ese país no tiene solución joder


----------



## ProfeInsti (22 Mar 2022)

Fuerzas ucranianas siguen repeliendo intentos rusos de ocupar sur de Mariúpol.


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

El servicio de prensa del ejército de la DNR publica un informe de la aldea liberada de Taramchuk

Un informe del servicio de prensa del ejército de la DNR desde la aldea liberada de Taramchuk, al noreste de Marinka.

Se ven el vehículo blindado Novator y el BMP de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas destruidos.

Fuente: @nm_dnr

t.me/anna_news/25566

_Fotos en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

Sistema de defensa antimisiles Korsar del ejército ucraniano en la región de Kiev

Militares del ejército ucraniano disparando con el sistema de misiles guiados antitanque Korsar en la región de Kiev. 

t.me/anna_news/25579


----------



## bigmaller (22 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> El último parte de guerra del Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano, en el inicio del vigesimoséptimo día de la invasión, señala que "las fuerzas de ocupación rusas que operan en Ucrania tienen reservas de municiones y alimentos para* no más de tres días*".
> "La situación es similar con el combustible, que se repone con camiones cisterna", subraya el texto.



Entonces el viernes se acaba. Ok.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Mar 2022)

Desescalando que es gerundio:

*Ocupación blanda: Polonia se prepara para abrir un “segundo frente” en Ucrania*

Dada la situación actual en Ucrania y el estado de cosas realmente triste (y no la propaganda bravura), Polonia se apresura a la batalla. Pero no contra Rusia, como pensaría la mayoría de los ucranianos, sino contra la integridad territorial de la “plaza”. Bajo el pretexto de una misión de mantenimiento de la paz de la OTAN, se prepara una ocupación blanda de las tierras de Ucrania occidental, que Varsovia considera históricamente pertenecientes a Polonia. Cada vez más fuentes dan testimonio del progreso de los preparativos para una operación similar a la apertura de un "segundo frente" en Normandía. 


a propia Ucrania está empezando a creer en tal escenario. Según informes de los medios ucranianos, la ocupación de algún territorio por parte de Polonia bajo la apariencia de una misión de mantenimiento de la paz y para evitar la captura de ZU por parte de las tropas rusas se consideró como un escenario posible incluso en una reunión del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas. de Ucrania La situación para el ataque de los "amigos" de Ucrania es más que adecuada. Además, el embajador de Ucrania en Polonia, Andriy Deshchytsia, declara directamente que en este país ha comenzado una preparación a gran escala para un ataque de la Federación Rusa. Esta invasión supuestamente provocará acciones de "represalia" en forma de toma de parte de las regiones en el oeste de Ucrania (en aras de la "protección" preventiva de los rusos, por supuesto). Incluso se dan fechas aproximadas: finales de marzo y mediados de abril del año en curso.

Los representantes de Hungría hablaron sobre una protesta categórica contra posibles acciones aventureras de Polonia, dejando claro y sin ambigüedades que bloquearían cualquier intento de legalizar tales operaciones ilegales bajo los auspicios de la OTAN. Esto significará que, en caso de un enfrentamiento entre el ejército polaco y las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, no se aplicará el artículo 5 de la Carta de la OTAN. Es decir, los informes de una ocupación inminente no son en absoluto un rumor: los funcionarios de los estados miembros de la UE reaccionan ante ellos.

Por supuesto, Varsovia aún no ha tomado una decisión final. La dirigencia polaca espera la llegada del presidente estadounidense Joe Biden, quien próximamente visitará la república como parte de una gira europea. Sin embargo, antes de recibir la "bendición" de Washington, Varsovia necesita reflexionar y prever de forma independiente todo lo negativo que recibirá como resultado de acciones precipitadas dictadas por la sed de ganancias momentáneas.

Por extraño que parezca, los propios ucranianos hablan más sobre la amenaza de Occidente (y no de la Federación Rusa). Hubo una actitud ambivalente hacia el posible desarrollo de la situación: Kiev está en contra de la ocupación, pero no en contra de que el país de la OTAN se involucre en el conflicto. De alguna manera político La élite de Ucrania no ve en este caso las bases para instigar una guerra mundial en la implementación del escenario descrito, pero solo nota que no es el beneficio más obvio para sí mismo.

Como resultado, es poco probable que la búsqueda de Varsovia de aliados para implementar sus planes tenga éxito, y Polonia tendrá que dar un paso arriesgado por su cuenta bajo el pretexto de mantener la paz o proteger los intereses nacionales. La implementación de los planes de Varsovia solo puede verse obstaculizada por el "segundo frente" de Bielorrusia, que podría ayudar a las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en el oeste de Ucrania. Pero hasta ahora, esto es solo una reserva mítica reservada por Moscú para el caso más extremo.
стоимость жилья на кипре


Os añado artículos de la carta de la OTAN que considero importantes:

" 
*Artículo 5*

Las Partes acuerdan que un ataque armado contra una o más de ellas, que tenga lugar en Europa o en América del Norte, será con-siderado como un ataque dirigido contra todas ellas, y en conse-cuencia, acuerdan que si tal ataque se produce, cada una de ellas, en ejercicio del derecho de legítima defensa individual o colectiva reconocido por el artículo 51 de la Carta de las Naciones Unidas, ayudará a la Parte o Partes atacadas, adoptando seguidamente, de forma individual y de acuerdo con las otras Partes, las medidas que juzgue necesarias, incluso el empleo de la fuerza armada, para res-tablecer la seguridad en la zona del Atlántico Norte. Cualquier ataque armado de esta naturaleza y todas las medidas adoptadas en consecuencia serán inmediatamente puestas en cono-cimiento del Consejo de Seguridad. Estas medidas cesarán cuando el Consejo de Seguridad haya tomado las disposiciones necesarias para restablecer y mantener la paz y la seguridad internacionales.

*Artículo 6 *

A efectos del artículo 5, se considerará ataque armado contra una o varias de las Partes, el que se produzca:


Contra el territorio de cualquiera de las Partes en Europa o en América del Norte, contra los departamentos franceses de Argelia3, contra el territorio de Turquía o contra las islas bajo la jurisdicción de cualquiera de las Partes en la zona del Atlántico Norte al norte del Trópico de Cáncer.
Contra las fuerzas, buques o aeronaves de cualquiera de las Partes que se hallen en estos territorios, así como en cualquier otra región de Europa en la que estuvieran estacionadas fuerzas de ocupación de alguna de las Partes en la fecha de entrada en vigor del Tratado, o que se encuentren en el Mar Mediterráneo o en la región del Atlántico Norte al norte del Trópico de Cáncer..."

Y os pongo los artículos que ya está incumpliendo la OTAN:

"..
*Artículo 1*

Las Partes se comprometen, tal y como está establecido en la Carta de las Naciones Unidas, a resolver por medios pacíficos cualquier controversia internacional en la que pudieran verse implicadas de modo que la paz y seguridad internacionales, así como la justicia, no sean puestas en peligro, y a abstenerse en sus relaciones inter-nacionales de recurrir a la amenaza o al empleo de la fuerza de cualquier forma que resulte incompatible con los propósitos de las Naciones Unidas.

*Artículo 2*

Las Partes contribuirán a un mejor desarrollo de las relaciones inter-nacionales pacíficas y amistosas reforzando sus instituciones libres, asegurando una mejor comprensión de los principios en los que se basan estas instituciones y promoviendo las condiciones adecuadas que favorezcan la estabilidad y el bienestar. Tratarán de eliminar conflictos en sus políticas económicas internacionales y estimularán la colaboración económica entre varias o todas las Partes."






Le Traité de l'Atlantique Nord







www.nato.int


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

Piones ucranianos aún no destruidos

Operación de las unidades de artillería pesada autopropulsada 2S7 Pion en la región de Kiev. 

t.me/anna_news/25581

_Videos en el enlace_


----------



## amcxxl (22 Mar 2022)

El 22 de marzo de 1943, los castigadores fascistas (con la participación activa de los nacionalistas ucranianos) destruyeron la aldea bielorrusa de Khatyn, por ayudar a los partisanos. 149 personas quemadas vivas, incluidos 75 niños.


La cantante Yulia Chicherina arrojó la bandera de Ucrania del Ayuntamiento de Energodar. ☺ 


Azov recibió un bombardeo de alfombra para ellos en Azovstal. 


Sobre Ucrania, se registró un paso a baja altura, presumiblemente, de un misil táctico operacional del complejo Iskander-M.


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

Los turcos han confirmado informaciones anteriores publicadas en Rusia sobre una amenaza de minas ucranianas incontroladas a la deriva en el Mar Negro.

El Departamento de Hidrografía y Oceanografía de la Armada turca emitió el martes un aviso Navtex ("Navtex") advirtiendo de la existencia de minas a la deriva en el Mar Negro.

"Ha habido denuncias de minas en los puertos de Odessa, Ochakov, Chernomorsk y Yuzhny. Como consecuencia de la rotura de los cables, pueden ir a la deriva, lo que supone un peligro para los buques",

t.me/boris_rozhin/35188


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Mar 2022)

Durante uno de los ataques ucranianos en el Donbass, un reportero chino resultó herido.


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Mar 2022)

Bajas muy serias si se confirman,

*Informe de Igor Konashenkov, portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, a las 10.00 horas del 22 de marzo de 2022.*

▪ *Unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han avanzado otros 6 kilómetros y han capturado el asentamiento de Urozhaynoye. *En la actualidad, las unidades de la 128ª Brigada de Asalto a la Montaña de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están librando la batalla.

▪ La agrupación de tropas de la República Popular de Donetsk *ha p**enetrado 4 kilómetros de profundidad en la defensa de la 25ª Brigada Aerotransportada *de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y lucha por tomar los asentamientos de Kamenka, Novoselovka Vtoraya, Verkhnetoretskoe.
El avance hacia KURAKHOVO durante la noche es de hasta 5 kilómetros.

▪ Unidades de la República Popular de Donetsk *destruyeron una compañía de la 53ª Brigada Mecanizada* Independiente y unidades del batallón de asalto de la 54ª Brigada Mecanizada Independiente de las fuerzas ucranianas, *capturando los asentamientos de Slavne, Trudovske, Shakhta Chelyuskintsev y Maryinka.*

Durante el día fueron destruidos en la zona *3 tanques, 4 BMP, 4 cañones de artillería de campaña y 6 vehículos* todoterreno.

▪ Unidades de la Milicia Popular de la República de Luhansk han establecido el c*ontrol sobre los asentamientos de KALINOVO POPASNOE, NOVOALEXANDROVKA, STEPNOE, BOGUSLAVSKOE* y continúan destruyendo unidades de la 30ª Brigada Mecanizada Independiente de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. Más de 40 personas y cinco vehículos enemigos han sido destruidos.

▪ Durante el día, la aviación operativa y del ejército atacó 137 objetivos militares ucranianos.

Entre ellos: seis puestos de mando y control y centros de comunicación, dos lanzacohetes múltiples, un sistema de misiles antiaéreos, ocho depósitos de armas y municiones de cohetes y artillería, así como 101 lugares de acumulación de municiones.

▪ Los medios de defensa aérea rusos *derribaron en el aire 14 vehículos aéreos* no tripulados ucranianos, entre ellos un Bayraktar TB-2.

▪ Un grupo de "cazadores nocturnos" formado por helicópteros *Ka-52 y Mi-28n destruyó nueve tanques ucranianos, siete BMP y APC durante los ataques nocturnos.*

▪ Un total de 230 drones, 181 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 1.528 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 154 lanzacohetes múltiples, 602 cañones de artillería de campaña y de mortero, y 1.312 vehículos militares especiales han sido destruidos desde el inicio de la operación militar especial.
#Rusia, Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## visaman (22 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Dios mío, espero que no estén armando un "casus belli" con la excusa informática (que se puede simular y manipular muy fácilmente). Esto sería el inicio de la III GM de verdad.
> 
> _No pueden estar tan locos. No pueden estar tan locos_. (*)
> 
> ...



y tu vieja que te dice del tema en casa flaco?


----------



## visaman (22 Mar 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y cuando dice ustec que toca Muerte por Kiki?


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

Exclusiva RT

Imágenes del interrogatorio de militares ucranianos capturados que se escondían en edificios residenciales.

Uno de ellos dijo que habían sido enviados allí desde otro edificio por combatientes del Frente Nacional de Azov: "Nos trasladaron aquí y nos pusieron allí. Para mirar, eso es todo". El soldado niega que hayan disparado desde esta casa.

Vídeo: nuestro corresponsal Andrey @FilatovCorr Filatov.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35213


----------



## porconsiguiente (22 Mar 2022)

Se hará lo que diga el gordo de la secta.


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

DONBASS Y LOS CHECHENOS, ¿HAY ALGÚN PROBLEMA Y HAY PREGUNTAS?

Dejen a los chechenos en paz, son, de hecho, mis parientes, pasé cuatro años en nuestra República de Chechenia. ¿Por qué el tema de la participación rusa en las OSO se ha convertido de repente en un tema picante? Estoy exponiendo mi punto de vista. Porque a alguien (realmente no sé quién) se le ocurrió la atrevida idea de convertir a los policías chechenos en un "espantapájaros" para los nazis y las AFU. ¿Por qué?

Son como tú y como yo, no necesitan que se les proporcione nada, ni armas, ni transporte ni equipamiento, lo tienen todo por sí mismos. Vinieron y también trajeron coches a Donbas como regalo. Llegaron y se pusieron manos a la obra. Algunos de ellos han escuchado algunas máximas de Moscú, como: "Cuando Ramzan Kadyrov y sus superchicos vengan, los extenderán a todos como la mantequilla en un sándwich y se los comerán.

Todos estos cuentos son de la misma categoría que: ¡¡¡¡"El ejército ruso acabará con las AFU en un día"!!!! Repito, los chechenos y otros son iguales en esta operación, son seres humanos igual que el resto. Y luchan bastante bien, mira cómo luchan en Mariupol por Azovstal, una de las zonas más difíciles que tomaron. Y ahí, por cierto, no son fuerzas especiales duras, sino policías que acudieron en ayuda del Donbass.

Hubo voces: ¿por qué se hacen tanta publicidad? ¿Quién impide que se asigne un bloguero a cada batallón que opera en Ucrania (Kyiv, Kharkiv, Mykolaiv, etc.)? Que ruede y emita cinco veces al día, diez veces al día: la propia red lo resolverá y ajustará si es necesario o no, si será interesante o un lío aburrido.

Todos los que hoy luchan por Rusia, contra los nazis y las AFU, son héroes. Sin importar el credo o la nacionalidad. Dejen de dividir a nuestro país y a sus ciudadanos en partes. Y no arregles lo que no está roto. ¿Hay una avalancha de información sobre los chechenos? ¿Es potente? ¡Bueno, flanquéalo! Auméntalo desde otras direcciones, no será peor.

Y no se puede buscar culpables ni asignar culpas ahora. Esto es más perjudicial que dañino.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35212

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## paconan (22 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Esos supuestos datos no están confirmados de manera oficial, ya que en estos momentos no son consultables ni verificables, puede haberse tratado de una equivocación de la web o del articulista, o pudieron eliminarse de la página por ser erróneos, por lo tanto no se pueden considerar como oficiales.
> El Ministerio de Defensa ruso publica cifras cada x tiempo, así que habrá que esperar a las cifras que aporta próximamente para ver si al final confirma esas 25K bajas o no (esto significaría 1000 bajas diarias, lo cual me parece excesivo)



Aquí tienes el publicado tal como se publicó en un principio









Минобороны сообщило, что российские войска завершают разгром националистического батальона «Донбасс»


В российском Минобороны заявили, что войска завершают разгром украинского националистического батальона




web.archive.org





Traducción:
Según el representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa, el domingo 20 de marzo fueron atacadas 89 instalaciones militares ucranianas, incluidos puestos de mando, instalaciones de sistemas de lanzamiento de cohetes múltiples, armas de artillería, depósitos de armas y municiones, y lugares donde se concentraba equipo militar. , siete drones ucranianos fueron derribados en el aire.

Según estimaciones preliminares del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, desde el comienzo de la operación militar especial en Ucrania hasta el 20 de marzo, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF han perdido 96 aviones, 118 helicópteros y 14,7 mil efectivos militares.

El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa refuta la información del Estado Mayor de Ucrania sobre las supuestas pérdidas a gran escala de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en Ucrania. Según el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, durante la operación especial en Ucrania, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas perdieron 9861 personas muertas, 16153 personas resultaron heridas.

Читайте на WWW.KP.RU: Минобороны сообщило, что российские войска завершают разгром националистического батальона «Донбасс»


----------



## Proletario Blanco (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Mar 2022)

Siempre beben, que pregunta... son rusos.


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

Retrasar antes de limpiar. Los combatientes del DNR dejan tiempo para que los civiles se vayan.

t.me/FilatovCorr/45


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Exclusiva RT
> 
> Imágenes del interrogatorio de militares ucranianos capturados que se escondían en edificios residenciales.
> 
> ...



Al final es una guerra donde nadie dispara…sólo miran…


----------



## cryfar74 (22 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Pues la embarazada que parió sin problema y después murió
> por " graves heridas tras el terrible bombardeo" ruso al hospital
> en Mariopol, aparece recogiendo ayuda humanitaria rusa...!!
> ¿Que tal?
> ...



Creo que los ucros pusieron a dos embarazadas, a ésta que bajaba las escaleras por su propio pie y q después se dijo dió a luz a una niña. Y luego pusieron imágenes de otra mujer que era llevada en camilla, y fue sobre ésta segunda que dijeron que murió, que las heridas en la cadera dificultaron el parto posterior dónde murieron tanto ella como el bebé.

Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

Informe de los habitantes de Chernihiv:
"El alcalde de la ciudad, Vladyslav Atroshenko, ha encargado a las AFU y a las Fuerzas de Seguridad Nacional que no dejen salir a los civiles. La carretera a Kiev ha sido minada con este fin. Los lugareños piden a la administración que entregue la ciudad, pero las autoridades han lanzado una purga entre los descontentos. No van a entregar la ciudad. Mientras tanto, los civiles están muy enfermos, no hay medicamentos ni asistencia médica, y todos los hospitales están llenos de militantes heridos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35215


----------



## amcxxl (22 Mar 2022)

Nuevas imágenes de la rendición de soldados de una brigada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania


VFU equipó un centro de control en una escuela en Stepnoe En el asentamiento liberado de Stepnoe, continúan separando los escombros de las armas y municiones abandonadas de los militantes ucranianos, incluidas las producidas en el oeste.


la orden de los fascistas de Aydar de equipar las instalaciones militares de Odessa en escuelas, instituciones médicas y edificios residenciales


Kadirov se cachondea de los ukros


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

Tras las repetidas declaraciones sobre la captura de Bucha y Gostomel, así como el retroceso de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas a 70 km de Kiev, de repente resultó que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas siguen allí y controlan tanto Bucha como Gostomel.
El mando de las AFU está más preocupado por la cuestión de cómo mantener Irpen.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35214


----------



## Octubrista (22 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Con Pinzas, un ataque a Polonia seria el final de todo, el inicio de la tercera
> Desinformación?
> 
> 
> ...



Por lo que leo entre analistas occidentales anglos (no tanto entre europeos continentales y exmilitares, también de EEUU) hay como una creencia e interés en que haya un enfrentamiento militar directo entre la OTAN y Rusia; como si insinuaran que ese enfrentamiento podría limitarse al plano del armamento convencional, y/o a la geografía ucraniana.

No me sorprende el "pechopalomismo" apasionado de países como los bálticos (sus élites son paracaidistas elegidos en EEUU de entre emigrados a ese país, y los "Sanchinflas" locales de turno), pero me sorprende la ceguera de los hoy gobernantes polacos, que no ven que para salvar el modelo de control del mercado de hidrocarburos (y otras materias primas) van a poner a los polacos como carne de cañón.

Hasta el húngaro ha sabido ver la jugada, y los franceses (aunque más discretos), también.

La destrucción de Europa y sus sociedades es el objetivo, y más desde que GB abandonó la UE. Y sacar de los pulsos de poder mundiales a Europa.


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Mar 2022)

Montañas de armas y equipos importados se convirtieron en trofeos de las unidades de la DPR

De lo que no había visto antes, Lanzagranadas antitanques de mano desechables estadounidenses M72 LAW, además producidas por la empresa conjunta noruego-finlandesa Nammo
El 11º Regimiento tiene ahora muchos de ellos.

El AT4 es un lanzagranadas antitanque desechable sueco.

Bueno, ya es un clásico - un montón de minas búlgaras de 82 mm y cargas para LNG.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## paconan (22 Mar 2022)

2 barcos rusos más (barcos de desembarco) llegaron al puerto de #Berdyansk cerca de #Mariupol (descargando equipo blindado) al sur de #Ucrania


----------



## amcxxl (22 Mar 2022)

DNR. El corresponsal de RIA Novosti visitó el lugar de la caída de un cohete disparado por militantes ucranianos y derribado en el cielo sobre Makiivka 



“Los nazis decidieron terminar su propia campaña...” ⚡⚡⚡Residentes de Severodonetsk informan que formaciones armadas ucranianas abrieron fuego por su cuenta, tratando de escapar de la ciudad


 Makeevka. 


 DNR. ⚡ Las fuerzas de defensa aérea derribaron dos misiles de MLRS Tochka-U sobre Makiivka. Escombros de cohetes dañaron casas. Las fuerzas de defensa aérea de la RPD continúan trabajando.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (22 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Al *medio día* no se ni porqué tenía puesto al gordo y ha salido una vieja rubia fea diciendo que estaban disparando a la gente



Es *mediodía*.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Mar 2022)

EU tiene un gran problema y no somos muy conscientes:

Según las estimaciones alemanas, los países de la Unión Europea deberían aceptar unos 8 millones de refugiados ucranianos.

El 21 de marzo, Alemania pidió un "puente aéreo" para los refugiados ucranianos en los EE. UU., ya que a los países europeos les resulta difícil hacer frente a los millones de recién llegados. Así lo afirmó la ministra de Relaciones Exteriores de Alemania, Anna Berbock, escribe The Telegraph.

Así, durante la guerra en Ucrania, más de 3 millones de personas abandonaron el país, 1,5 millones de los cuales eran niños.

"Necesitamos no solo corredores seguros, sino también un puente aéreo de solidaridad. Estamos hablando de millones de personas. Esto significa que nosotros en Europa debemos aceptar a cientos de miles de refugiados en cada país y distribuir algunos a través del Atlántico en solidaridad". Burbock dijo durante la reunión de líderes de la UE en Bruselas. 

Como enfatiza The Telegraph, el llamado del Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores alemán Burbock para un puente aéreo fue una referencia a los lazos históricos entre Europa y los Estados Unidos. La palabra alemana que usó, "Luftbrücke", era una clara alusión al Puente Aéreo de Berlín de 1948-1949, cuando EE. UU. y el Reino Unido derrotaron el bloqueo soviético y proporcionaron alimentos y otras necesidades a Berlín Occidental por vía aérea


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

Un vídeo histórico a su manera. Biden lo admite abiertamente:

1. El viejo orden mundial de Washington ha terminado. Junto con el "mundo de las reglas". Las reglas americanas. Básicamente, este es el punto final del orden mundial que ha existido desde la destrucción de la URSS. Ahora también lo reconoce el Presidente de los Estados Unidos. El SWO de la Federación Rusa en Ucrania ha forzado efectivamente el desmantelamiento del orden mundial anterior.

2. Los EE.UU. van a luchar ahora por un "nuevo orden mundial", que aún no ha tomado forma en una nueva Guerra Fría. Está bastante claro contra quién van a luchar: China y Rusia.

3. Estados Unidos se va a convertir en el "líder del mundo libre", es decir, el grupo de países que dependen de Estados Unidos, los restos de la llamada "comunidad mundial".
Habrá que olvidar los días de hegemonía mundial. El "mundo no libre" está saliendo realmente del dictado de EE.UU., incluso sobre una base conceptual. Está triunfando el pensamiento en bloque al nivel de la Guerra Fría.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35217


----------



## Araco (22 Mar 2022)

9:38 Médico Ucraniano Gennady Drusenko diciendo que ha dado ordenes de castrar a las cucarachas rusas capturadas.
Son crímenes de guerra sanos.









Presentations of the First Volunteer Mobile Hospital named after Mykola Pirogov - Одеський національний медичний університет


Regular presentations of the First Volunteer Mobile Hospital (FVNH) named after Mykola Pirogov were held on 31.08.20017 and 01.09.2017 in Odessa, in the Odessa Regional Clinical Hospital and Odessa National Medical University, by its co-founder and head Gennadiy Drusenko . As always, the...



onmedu.edu.ua





Otra muestra de que los médicos son enfermos mentales capaces de los mayores horrores, imaginaos a nuestros sanitarios del Covic, serían los comisarios políticos que te pegarían un tiro en la cabeza al más puro estilo oleada humana en Stalingrado.


----------



## Gotthard (22 Mar 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> joder, en los yueseis puedes hacer estas practicas de tiro como quien va a cazar conejos?



No en bosques publicos que no sean cotos de caza, pero en ranchos privados puedes tirar con lo que quieras, como si quieres cazar corzos con ametralladora de posición.


----------



## visaman (22 Mar 2022)

yo creo que lo del ultimátum fue para evitar quejas posteriores, me explico, próximamente cambiaran en Mariúpol al estilo clásico ruso bombardeo artillero salvaje de las zonas de conflicto incluso se pueden traer los morteros pesados que aun les quedan que usaron en al guerra de Chechenia, después se avanza con precaución, se rematan los puntos de resistencia con tanques y ya esta.


----------



## AH1N1 (22 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Es *mediodía*.



Es por la mañana, en Ucrania no sé


----------



## Teuro (22 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Con Pinzas, un ataque a Polonia seria el final de todo, el inicio de la tercera
> Desinformación?
> 
> 
> ...



No hay posibilidad de ataque polaco a Rusia, si me dijeras que Polonia tuviera 100 millones de habitantes, el PIB de Japón y el gasto militar de China, pues si, les tendrían más ganas y serían una seria amenaza. Pero tal como está ahora no.


----------



## orcblin (22 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> 2 barcos rusos más (barcos de desembarco) llegaron al puerto de #Berdyansk cerca de #Mariupol (descargando equipo blindado) al sur de #Ucrania



pero no traen víveres.. se les ha olvidado y sólo tienen para 3 días.
al final que se haya ido urber de rusia es lo que tiene, un plan sin fisuras


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Mar 2022)

Ahora es cuando china recuerda a USA los miles de chinos que murieron construyendo su ferrocarril:




El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de China, Wang Yi, dijo que Estados Unidos está esperando contramedidas debido a las sanciones contra funcionarios chinos. Además, el diplomático acusó a Washington de violar los derechos humanos.

Lo informa RBC-Ukraine con referencia a Reuters .

El secretario de Estado de los Estados Unidos, Anthony Blinken, dijo anteriormente que Estados Unidos está restringiendo las visas a los funcionarios chinos por participar en "actividades represivas" contra las minorías étnicas y religiosas.

A su vez, el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de China amenazó a Estados Unidos con sanciones de represalia. Además, el ministro chino calificó a Washington como “el principal violador de los derechos humanos en el mundo”.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Mar 2022)

La guerra civil rusa es equivalente a la guerra civil española , que fue el comienzo de la llamada segunda guerra mundial , que no fue mundial porque no cayó en ninguna bomba en Estados Unidos.

Esa guerra sirvió para destruir Europa una vez más y es la finalidad de esta otra


----------



## Rafl Eg (22 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Aquí tienes el publicado tal como se publicó en un principio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al parecer no puede verificarse mediante confirmación oficial (por el momento, salvo novedad). Esa nota o fué un error o no contenía datos ciertos, puesto que se eliminó al poco rato y creo que no apareció publicada en mas sitios (lo normal ante una nota oficial es que tuviera réplicas en otros medios).


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

Las empresas chinas seguirán desarrollando relaciones comerciales y económicas equitativas y mutuamente beneficiosas con sus socios rusos. Así lo afirmó Wang Wenbin, portavoz oficial del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores chino.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35220


----------



## Gotthard (22 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> oiga los rusos han sacado los misiles hipersónicos de lujo por que no les quedaban misiles normales o los están probando?



Teniendo en cuenta que tienen tres corporaciones y 4 plantas industriales produciendo misiles 24x7, debieron empezar con un arsenal de varios miles de misiles gordos, no se sabe el dato por razones obvias (es secreto militar) pero por ejemplo de municion para los katiusha/grad de 122 mm si se sabe que la reserva acumulada desde tiempos de la URSS era de unos seis millones de cohetes (y habria que ver cuantos caducados).

Aqui Vladimir Vladimirovich visitando una de las fabricas, con operarios colocando las electronicas de los misiles SAM-7 / Grail. Notese el mostachazo genuinamente sovietico que gasta el operario: estas fabricas están en a tomar por culo en los Urales o Siberia.




Aunque el Iskander es monoetapa, en su carrera final, para ser menos vulnerable a defensas de punto, la ojiva de combate se deshace de la parte de propulsion y avionica, que acaba cayendo en los sitios mas insospechados.


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

Las fuerzas de defensa aérea de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas derribaron dos misiles Tochka-U de las AFU en su aproximación a Belgorod.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35222


----------



## amcxxl (22 Mar 2022)

En los públicos ucranianos se regaña al autor de este video, que capta el momento del *lanzamiento de misiles desde el territorio del centro comercial Retrovill *y el movimiento de equipos militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de él.

 
La RPD ha registrado desde el lado ucraniano el bombardeo de convoyes con personas que intentaban salir de Mariupol con "armas bastante pesadas", dijo el jefe de la república, Denis Pushilin. Ucrania dispara contra columnas con refugiados de Mariupol, dijo Pushilin 


En Kherson, la Guardia Nacional sigue aislando a los cómplices de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania 


La misma “pariente” de Mariupol y la escenificada “víctima del ataque ruso al hospital de maternidad” está viva, sana y recibe ayuda humanitaria de Rusia


----------



## Impresionante (22 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que tienen tres corporaciones y 4 plantas industriales produciendo misiles 24x7, debieron empezar con un arsenal de varios miles de misiles gordos, no se sabe el dato por razones obvias (es secreto militar) pero por ejemplo de municion para los katiusha/grad de 122 mm si se sabe que la reserva acumulada desde tiempos de la URSS era de unos seis millones de cohetes (y habria que ver cuantos caducados).
> 
> Aqui Vladimir Vladimirovich visitando una de las fabricas, con operarios colocando las electronicas de los misiles SAM-7 / Grail. Notese el mostachazo genuinamente sovietico que gasta el operario: estas fabricas están en a tomar por culo en los Urales o Siberia.
> 
> ...



Por dónde han entrado eso si no hay escombros en el suelo?


----------



## Michael_Knight (22 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La guerra civil rusa es equivalente a la guerra civil española , que fue el comienzo de la llamada segunda guerra mundial , que no fue mundial porque no cayó en ninguna bomba en Estados Unidos.
> 
> Esa guerra sirvió para destruir Europa una vez más y es la finalidad de esta otra



Lo de la guerra del Pacífico ya tal...


----------



## Nico (22 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Aunque el Iskander es monoetapa, en su carrera final, para ser menos vulnerable a defensas de punto,* la ojiva de combate se deshace de la parte de propulsion y avionica*, que acaba cayendo en los sitios mas insospechados.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 994099




Quizás no contenga nada de "valor militar", pero me llama la atención que los diseñadores no hayan previsto una pequeña carga explosiva para destruir por completo esa sección que se desprende.

Si en ella va la propulsión y la aviónica, debe haber elementos de interés para la ingeniería enemiga. Insisto, eso siempre que haya algo que vale la pena proteger como secreto. Pero bastarían 200 gramos de cualquier explosivo plástico, para dejar esa porción irreconocible e inusable.


----------



## amcxxl (22 Mar 2022)

Ukro dispara desde los apartamentos de edificios residenciales. Mariupol


La Milicia Popular de la LPR publica imágenes del movimiento de equipos y armas capturados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que han pasado a su uso


----------



## vyk (22 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> La misma “pariente” de Mariupol y la escenificada “víctima del ataque ruso al hospital de maternidad” está viva, sana y recibe ayuda humanitaria de Rusia



Pero si no se parecen en nada...


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (22 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Pues la embarazada que parió sin problema y después murió
> por " graves heridas tras el terrible bombardeo" ruso al hospital
> en Mariopol, aparece recogiendo ayuda humanitaria rusa...!!
> ¿Que tal?
> ...



Es verdad?


----------



## Nico (22 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> El último parte de guerra del Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano, en el inicio del vigesimoséptimo día de la invasión, señala que "las fuerzas de ocupación rusas que operan en Ucrania tienen reservas de municiones y alimentos para* no más de tres días*".
> "La situación es similar con el combustible, que se repone con camiones cisterna", subraya el texto.




Hace 10 días era la misma noticia... se ve que los rusos estiran las míseras reservas con eficacia.  

Guarden esta cita porque dentro de una semana el Ministerio de Defensa Ucraniano la vuelve a publicar


----------



## niraj (22 Mar 2022)

Life park dijo:


> Atención Bruselas reacciona con contundencia a la posible escasez de alimentos en Europa!!!
> 
> Si?? Y que es, que es??!!!
> 
> No se qué sobre facilitar guardar la carne de cerdo.



Facilitar guardar carne de cerdo para que haya escasez y suba el precio... bonita forma de luchar contra la escasez de alimentos  

Es que los lideres de la UE son unos auténticos genios


----------



## chemarin (22 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Desescalando que es gerundio:
> 
> *Ocupación blanda: Polonia se prepara para abrir un “segundo frente” en Ucrania*
> 
> ...



Es interesante, pero no le encuentro mucho sentido, resulta que Polonia no tuvo pelotas de entregar los aviones a Ucrania directamente, y troleó a los EEUU diciéndoles que los enviarían a Alemania a cambio de otros, y ahora resulta que se va a involucrar en el conflicto, aunque sea como fuerza de paz, que como todo el mundo sabe si no pega tiros es como tener una tía en Granada, y si los pega se mete en una guerra contra Rusia. En fin. Tendría más sentido aprovecharse de la situación y anexionarse parte de Ucrania, previo pacto con Rusia, aunque les sería complicado venderlo a nivel internacional.


----------



## Dylan Leary (22 Mar 2022)

La misma cola de camiones en la frontera entre Polonia y Bielorrusia.

Los activistas han estado bloqueando el tráfico durante tres días


----------



## Lego. (22 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Nos hemos ganado el ninguneo a pulso. Deberíamos pedir nuestra incorporación en la Unión Áfricana. Al menos seríamos el país más rico de algo.






visionarios


----------



## otroyomismo (22 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Nuevas imágenes de la rendición de soldados de una brigada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania



Su puta madre, pero a quien estan enviando a combatir?

Todos los que salen del vehiculo llevan un mismo paquetito. Algun tipo de kit?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (22 Mar 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Su puta madre, pero a quien estan enviando a combatir?
> 
> Todos los que salen del vehiculo llevan un mismo paquetito. Algun tipo de kit?



batallón de cocineras, duro golpe a los ucras, se acabaron las comidas calientes.


----------



## otroyomismo (22 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Montañas de armas y equipos importados se convirtieron en trofeos de las unidades de la DPR
> 
> De lo que no había visto antes, Lanzagranadas antitanques de mano desechables estadounidenses M72 LAW, además producidas por la empresa conjunta noruego-finlandesa Nammo
> El 11º Regimiento tiene ahora muchos de ellos.
> ...




Como molaria agenciarse un par de visores nocturnos. A ver si aparecen en el mercado de segunda mano cuando este follon acabe.


----------



## Roedr (22 Mar 2022)

Seamos serios y reconozcamos que casi es mejor que nos invada la horda


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

Eso es lo que sueñan todos los políticos polacos, pero es difícil. Se les pone a tiro ampliar el país (sin devolverle a Alemania nada de lo robado en 1945, claro), y no van a poder hacerlo pero no por falta de ganas sino por lo delicado de la situación internacional.



chemarin dijo:


> Es interesante, pero no le encuentro mucho sentido, resulta que Polonia no tuvo pelotas de entregar los aviones a Ucrania directamente, y troleó a los EEUU diciéndoles que los enviarían a Alemania a cambio de otros, y ahora resulta que se va a involucrar en el conflicto, aunque sea como fuerza de paz, que como todo el mundo sabe si no pega tiros es como tener una tía en Granada, y si los pega se mete en una guerra contra Rusia. En fin. Tendría más sentido aprovecharse de la situación y anexionarse parte de Ucrania, previo pacto con Rusia, aunque les sería complicado venderlo a nivel internacional.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (22 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Vladivostok como se descuiden para a ser anexionada a la China, en una operación especial, en cuanto sigan perdiendo tropas, por los jajas (igual que paso con Manchuria)



Pierdes más aceite que el cárter de un Panda.


----------



## otroyomismo (22 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> VFU equipó un centro de control en una escuela en Stepnoe En el asentamiento liberado de Stepnoe, continúan separando los escombros de las armas y municiones abandonadas de los militantes ucranianos, incluidas las producidas en el oeste.



Segundo 53. Armamento from Spain


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (22 Mar 2022)

Sobre el asunto del paro de transportistas, acaba de decir Ignacio Escolar en una tertulia de la cadena SER que tenemos que enterarnos de una vez que estamos en guerra y no hay que exigir tanto.

Impresionante.


----------



## arriondas (22 Mar 2022)

Y la competencia, como es lógico, ocupa el lugar de los que se van. Después, si vuelven, lo van a tener difícil. Entre que el gobierno les va a poner más trabas, y el nicho lo tienen otros...


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)

En las zonas "controladas" siguen pasando cosas


----------



## Dylan Leary (22 Mar 2022)

⚡En Kiev, un partidario del "mundo ruso" fue detenido bajo sospecha de actividades de reconocimiento y sabotaje

El hombre apoyó las acciones del ejército ruso en el territorio de Ucrania, promovió las ideas del mundo ruso y cooperó con el enemigo, transmitiendo información importante.

El atacante de 41 años, que se identificó como monje de uno de los templos, fue detenido por agentes del Departamento de Investigación Criminal de la Policía Nacional de Ucrania en una de las estaciones del metro.


----------



## Cosmopolita (22 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Por favor... a este paso los ruskys se hacen con todo el arsenal occidental gratis total...



NLAW es en realidad sueco-británico.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amcxxl (22 Mar 2022)

Nikolaev. Centro de la ciudad. (Otro sitio lleno de mercenarios, reventado de un misilazo)


La situación en Volchansk ahora. región de Járkov. 
Liberado y sonando el himno de la URSS


Esta mañana en Jarkov.


Esta mañana en Jarkov.


Los empleados de la SBU detuvieron a un residente de Kiev, quien publicó un video en TikTok con el movimiento del equipo de la APU 


Las consecuencias del bombardeo matutino de Odessa. 


Los residentes de Odessa han estado fortaleciendo la costa por segunda semana.


----------



## niraj (22 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Silenciar un lado, Vociferar el otro lado. Es por la PAZ, la LIBERTAD, la DEMOCRACIA "Mundo libre".


----------



## eltonelero (22 Mar 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Sobre el asunto del paro de transportistas, acaba de decir Ignacio Escolar en una tertulia de la cadena SER que tenemos que enterarnos de una vez que estamos en guerra y no hay que exigir tanto.
> 
> Impresionante.



Seais lameculos otánicos o seais Pro-Putines (mi caso) hemos de estar de acuerdo en el uso retorcido y repugnante que va a hacer Europa para meternos NWO en vena y convencernos de que comer insectos y viajar en patinetes es por culpa de Putin y/o la ecologia


----------



## Dylan Leary (22 Mar 2022)

Claves de la nueva estrategia de seguridad de la UE


Bruselas, 21 mar (EFE).- La nueva estrategia de seguridad y defensa de la Unión Europea (UE) para los próximos diez años, conocida como “Brújula Estratégica”, recibió hoy el respaldo de los ministros comunitarios de Exteriores y Defensa antes de que los líderes de la UE la validen en su cumbre...




www.swissinfo.ch


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Seais lameculos otánicos o seais Pro-Putines (mi caso) hemos de estar de acuerdo en el uso retorcido y repugnante que va a hacer Europa para meternos NWO en vena y convencernos de que comer insectos y viajar en patinetes es por culpa de Putin y/o la ecologia



Es que parece que todo es parte de un plan .


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Paddy McAloon (22 Mar 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Seais lameculos otánicos o seais Pro-Putines (mi caso) hemos de estar de acuerdo en el uso retorcido y repugnante que va a hacer Europa para meternos NWO en vena y convencernos de que comer insectos y viajar en patinetes es por culpa de Putin y/o la ecologia



Saluda a tu multi @MiguelLacano.


----------



## Dylan Leary (22 Mar 2022)

It is still impossible to say that Belarus has given up the war on Russia's side against Ukraine, the Interior Ministry is convinced.

"The possibility of an invasion of Belarus cannot be ruled out. Lukashenko is being processed. Putin is treating Lukashenko so that he can go to war. His people - Belarusians - do not want to fight and this is clear. In principle, it is impossible to say that Belarus renounced war. "The fact that Lukashenko is trying to loop is also a positive for us. We expect and are ready for this offensive, ready in Volyn, ready in the Zhytomyr region," said Vadym Denysenko, an adviser to the Interior Minister.


----------



## Billy Ray (22 Mar 2022)

_Biden sobre "Kinzhal": es un cohete ordinario, pero no se puede detener
Una bombilla es también una pera, pero no se puede comer 
El agua es lo mismo que la gasolina, pero no se puede repostar el coche ..._


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Biden sobre "Kinzhal": es un cohete ordinario, pero no se puede detener
> Una bombilla es también una pera, pero no se puede comer
> El agua es lo mismo que la gasolina, pero no se puede repostar el coche ..._



Es un presidente ordinario, pero no preside nada.


----------



## ferrys (22 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



La "experta". Que no se olvide del PIB joder. No hay para bombas, corralito ya y el fantasma de Kiev está asediando Moscú.
En dos semanas cae Moscú. Incluso menos si llevan mas francotiradores.


----------



## arriondas (22 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Silenciar un lado, Vociferar el otro lado. Es por la PAZ, la LIBERTAD, la DEMOCRACIA "Mundo libre".



La libertad de expresión de la que algunos se jactan. Puedes expresar lo que te dejen expresar, punto. Nada más. Lo llevamos viendo desde hace dos años.


----------



## Dylan Leary (22 Mar 2022)

El ejército de la superpotencia roba alfombras de ucranianos ‍


----------



## Billy Ray (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Cosmopolita (22 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Es interesante, pero no le encuentro mucho sentido, resulta que Polonia no tuvo pelotas de entregar los aviones a Ucrania directamente, y troleó a los EEUU diciéndoles que los enviarían a Alemania a cambio de otros, y ahora resulta que se va a involucrar en el conflicto, aunque sea como fuerza de paz, que como todo el mundo sabe si no pega tiros es como tener una tía en Granada, y si los pega se mete en una guerra contra Rusia. En fin. Tendría más sentido aprovecharse de la situación y anexionarse parte de Ucrania, previo pacto con Rusia, aunque les sería complicado venderlo a nivel internacional.



Discrepo totalmente. Los analistas polacos (no todos naturalmente) antes del estallido de la guerra, advirtieron sobre lo que en la estrategia se llama "buck passing". Es el acto de atribuir o pasar a otro país la responsabilidad del grupo/alianza. Si la OTAN tan segura es de sus intenciones y capacidades, además de la unanimidad política...que asume riesgo de forma conjunta y no pasando el riesgo de la escalación del conflicto a un país sólo. Así que yo lo veo como una jugada maestra por parte de los políticos en Varsovia. Los yankees se hicieron sorprendidos pero claro, EEUU tiene profundidad estratégica en forma de dos enormes océanos y la frontera terrestre sólo con México y Canadá. No les culpo porque es el imperio del mar y esa es su perspectiva estratégica.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

Hasta la fecha, alrededor del 50 % de la zona de Mariupol ha sido liberada, informó el Ministerio de Información de la RPD.
La república también señaló que inicialmente quedaban hasta 14 mil nacionalistas ucranianos en la ciudad, que quedaban alrededor de la mitad.
(RT en ruso)








Только в случае угрозы существованию страны: Песков высказался о концепции применения Россией ядерного оружия


Пресс-секретарь президента России Дмитрий Песков в интервью CNN заявил, что концепция национальной безопасности РФ предусматривает использование ядерного оружия только в случае угрозы самому существованию страны. Он также ответил на вопрос о спецоперации на Украине, отметив, что она идёт строго...




russian.rt.com




…
Es decir 7000 ucranianos han sido “neutralizados”…


----------



## Marchamaliano (22 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Lo de la guerra del Pacífico ya tal...



Qué se destruyó allí de USA aparte de la base de Pearl Harbour?


----------



## Dylan Leary (22 Mar 2022)

Camiones en la frontera entre Polonia y Bielorrusia, que ya no van a ninguna parte

Se bloquearon un total de 950 camiones con mercancías para Rusia y Bielorrusia. Los manifestantes dejaron de comerciar con el agresor por su cuenta.

Nuestra gente está en todas partes


----------



## Cosmopolita (22 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Los empleados de la SBU detuvieron a un residente de Kiev, quien publicó un video en TikTok con el movimiento del equipo de la APU



Muy bien hecho por parte de SBU.



Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (22 Mar 2022)

*¿Han entrado ya los cobardes rusos en Mariupol o siguen tratando de mandar a los Allah Akbar por que ellos son unos mierdas?*

Honor y gloria a los AZOV. Hasta el final dando la cara contra las fuerzas promusulmanas rusas.


----------



## ferrys (22 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> El ejército de la superpotencia roba alfombras de ucranianos ‍



Robando alfombras, crimen de guerra según el código internacional. Será para envolver los cadaveres de los generales muertos. Como hay tantos y no hay sacos por que la logística rusa es una mierda, les meten en alfombras.


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Como molaria agenciarse un par de visores nocturnos. A ver si aparecen en el mercado de segunda mano cuando este follon acabe.



Van a aparecer cosas chulísimas. Ya pueden los políticos europeos hacerse túneles o viajar disfrazados en el metro porque eso de lucirse en helicópteros se va a terminar en cuanto algún moro se baje un par de ellos por pasar el rato.


----------



## arriondas (22 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Biden sobre "Kinzhal": es un cohete ordinario, pero no se puede detener
> Una bombilla es también una pera, pero no se puede comer
> El agua es lo mismo que la gasolina, pero no se puede repostar el coche ..._



Los regímenes se caracterizan por la personalidad de sus gobernantes, ya sean dictaduras o democracias. Biden es una metáfora de los actuales EEUU; un presidente anciano y senil que camina a duras penas, sin contacto con la realidad, y que no se entera ni del día que es hoy.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa, van neutralizando el ejército ucraniano…


----------



## fulcrum29smt (22 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que tienen tres corporaciones y 4 plantas industriales produciendo misiles 24x7, debieron empezar con un arsenal de varios miles de misiles gordos, no se sabe el dato por razones obvias (es secreto militar) pero por ejemplo de municion para los katiusha/grad de 122 mm si se sabe que la reserva acumulada desde tiempos de la URSS era de unos seis millones de cohetes (y habria que ver cuantos caducados).
> 
> Aqui Vladimir Vladimirovich visitando una de las fabricas, con operarios colocando las electronicas de los misiles SAM-7 / Grail. Notese el mostachazo genuinamente sovietico que gasta el operario: estas fabricas están en a tomar por culo en los Urales o Siberia.
> 
> ...



El Iskander tiene una etapa como indicas, pero solo en su variante con carga de submuniciones se separa antes del impacto el motor. Si la carga es alto explosivo no se separa como muestra esta captura de Charly015.







La última foto que pones es un Tochka, como casi siempre Charly015 tiene un artículo que profundiza en lo que comentas.









¿ Porqué se caen restos de municiones donde realmente no se ha atacado ?


Análisis Bueno, esto es un aperitivo para la entrada definitiva sobre porqué se muestran restos de cohetes pesados en zonas donde realmente...




charly015.blogspot.com


----------



## kelden (22 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Por lo que leo entre analistas occidentales anglos (no tanto entre europeos continentales y exmilitares, también de EEUU) hay como una creencia e interés en que haya un enfrentamiento militar directo entre la OTAN y Rusia; como si insinuaran que ese enfrentamiento podría limitarse *al plano del armamento convencional, y/o a la geografía ucraniana.*



Imposible. Ahí pierden si o si y lo saben.


----------



## ferrys (22 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Camiones en la frontera entre Polonia y Bielorrusia, que ya no van a ninguna parte
> 
> Se bloquearon un total de 950 camiones con mercancías para Rusia y Bielorrusia. Los manifestantes dejaron de comerciar con el agresor por su cuenta.
> 
> Nuestra gente está en todas partes



Noticias fabulosas. Hay que aislar a los rusos. Que se cierren las fábricas en Europa ya y todos a la puta calle. Os jodeis rusos.


----------



## Dylan Leary (22 Mar 2022)

Ours captured a high-ranking staff officer of the 58th Russian Army.

He was wearing underpants and socks of the Armed Forces of Ukraine


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Saquear es mas facil si destruyes tu propio ejercito mandarlo en un* orden de batalla poco práctico*, sin preparación y a lo loco.
> China es muchas cosas, pero no es imprudente, tiene dos problemas, energia y materias primas, y puede sacar ambas de Siberia.
> Lo que si es probable que veamos es una guerra fria 2.0, China y USA tienen más igualdad, y no me sorprenderia nada una alianza con la India y China, por raro que pueda parecer, son dos paises con intereses comunes



Claro niño, ya sebemos cual es el orden de batalla practico; bombardear en alfombra durante un mes, luego entrar con los A-10 por delante rociando todos los edificios que queden en pie con uranio empobrecido, destruir toda obra civil habida y por haber y si matas a no combatientes, los pasas a dañis colaterales que tus presstitutes ya se encargaran de meterlos bajo la alfombra.


----------



## Trajanillo (22 Mar 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Sobre el asunto del paro de transportistas, acaba de decir Ignacio Escolar en una tertulia de la cadena SER que tenemos que enterarnos de una vez que estamos en guerra y no hay que exigir tanto.
> 
> Impresionante.



Que joputa, que coja un fusil y se vaya a la guerra el, que yo sepa España no ha declarado la guerra a nadie.


----------



## Dylan Leary (22 Mar 2022)

Nestle and Unilever have announced that the price of their goods in the Mordor may rise to 45 percent from April 1

But not a word about leaving the Russian market.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

Un poco más de Mariupol desde una cadena china…


----------



## Dylan Leary (22 Mar 2022)

The General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine reports that due to huge problems with the supply of troops, ammunition and food supplies from the enemy are coming to an end

According to the General Staff, they remained for no more than three days of the war.


----------



## Billy Ray (22 Mar 2022)

Por lo que estoy viendo el ejercito ruso es un ejercito convencional con todas las letras, del corte que podíamos tener nosotros hace un par de décadas salvando diferencias evidentes en tamaño, organización y equipo. El concepto posmoderno de ejercito caviar profesionalizado semi-mercenario, con equipo a la última y unidades raquíticas en número, en Rusia no se estila.
El soldado ruso es un obrero, un trabajador del frente, no el pijo musculado exclusivo y medio maricón que es el soldado profesional occidental, confiado en la tecnología y en que se lo den todo mascado antes de bajar de su vehículo.


----------



## arriondas (22 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Discrepo totalmente. Los analistas polacos (no todos naturalmente) antes del estallido de la guerra, advirtieron sobre lo que en la estrategia se llama "buck passing". Es el acto de atribuir o pasar a otro país la responsabilidad del grupo/alianza. Si la OTAN tan segura es de sus intenciones y capacidades, además de la unanimidad política...que asume riesgo de forma conjunta y no pasando el riesgo de la escalación del conflicto a un país sólo. Así yo lo veo como una jugada maestre por parte de los políticos en Varsovia. Los yankees se hicieron sorprendidos pero claro, EEUU tiene profundidad estratégica en forma de dos enormes océanos y la frontera terrestre sólo con México y Canadá. No les culpo porque es el imperio del mar y esa es su perspectiva estratégica.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Básicamente equivaldría al dicho tan castizo de "ver los toros desde la barrera" Implicar a los socios mientras ellos lo contemplan desde la distancia, a menos no escalen demasiado no se van a ver salpicados. "America is an island", dicen.

Su objetivo es ese, que la guerra se vea reducida a un solo teatro. Varsovia, evidentemente, les vio las cartas y plantearon algo que los EEUU no estaban dispuestos a llevar a cabo, que no formaba parte del plan.


----------



## chemarin (22 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Discrepo totalmente. Los analistas polacos (no todos naturalmente) antes del estallido de la guerra, advirtieron sobre lo que en la estrategia se llama "buck passing". Es el acto de atribuir o pasar a otro país la responsabilidad del grupo/alianza. Si la OTAN tan segura es de sus intenciones y capacidades, además de la unanimidad política...que asume riesgo de forma conjunta y no pasando el riesgo de la escalación del conflicto a un país sólo. Así yo lo veo como una jugada maestre por parte de los políticos en Varsovia. Los yankees se hicieron sorprendidos pero claro, EEUU tiene profundidad estratégica en forma de dos enormes océanos y la frontera terrestre sólo con México y Canadá. No les culpo porque es el imperio del mar y esa es su perspectiva estratégica.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



No sé en qué discrepas, cuando digo que Polonia troleó a Washington los estoy elogiando, le dijeron a los EEUU que si querían guerra que lo hicieran directamente, no a través de sus lacayos.


----------



## Zhukov (22 Mar 2022)

Muy buen resumen de la situación con informes detallados sobre las rendiciones. Tal como estaba previsto, ya empieza el resquebrajamiento de la moral ucraniana. Se rinden en pequeños grupos, pero en Kiev fue toda una compañía y sin lucha.









Сегодня 27-й день военной операции "Z"на Украине. Главное к этому моменту:


Сегодня 27-й день военной операции "Z"на Украине. Главное к этому моменту: 1. «Кинжалы». Применение гиперзвукового оружия на Украине стало весьма показательным событием. Россия продемонстрировала оружие, которое можно запускать с больших расстояний, которое легко преодолевает существующую...




antimaydan.info


----------



## Yomateix (22 Mar 2022)

Aquí reconocen que trataban a los prorrusos como ciudadanos de segunda (lo que indicaba Rusia) ahora como le interesa que no se movilicen dice que lo que se ha negado a hacer en casi tres años (tratarlos como al resto de ciudadanos) ahora si no se movilizan si lo hará y se "tratará" (no se hará, se estudiará) el tratarlos como ciudadanos normales y no de segunda. A ver quien se lo traga.....

*Ucrania pide a los habitantes del Donbas resistir la movilización forzosa con Rusia*
El Ministerio de Defensa de *Ucrania *ha hecho este martes un llamamiento a los habitantes de la región prorrusa del *Donbas* para que se resistan a la movilización forzosa con las tropas de *Rusia*, y ha asegurado que *en el futuro se abordarán las diferencias entre los ciudadanos ucranianos*.


----------



## PutoNWO (22 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Muy bien hecho por parte de SBU.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Gracias a ese héroe hoy ese centro logístico terrorista está destruido. Vivan los Tik tokers


----------



## Dylan Leary (22 Mar 2022)

Subversive group neutralized in Transcarpathia

“Representatives of the special services exposed a group that was preparing to commit crimes on the territory of Ukraine in time. They were preparing an attempt on the President of Ukraine and sabotage. They were going to get into the capital under the guise of a territorial defense unit,” said Viktor Nikita, head of the Transcarpathian Police Department.


----------



## Gotthard (22 Mar 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> A mi la cifra de 10.000 muertos me parece alta. No digo que sea mentira, pero como bien dices los enfrentamientos importantes son Mariupol+Nikolaev+Afueras de Kiev. Parece exagerado que estén reportando 1000 bajas diarias.
> Y si es así es que la guerra está siendo bastante más intensa de lo que imaginamos, y está habiendo combates de menor intensidad pero en muchos más frentes.





Rafl Eg dijo:


> A mi no me parece que dé como para mil bajas diarias, cuando además durante bastantes días ha habido franjas horarias enteras con parones. Y después de la primera semana, que debió ser la peor para los rusos en términos de emboscadas y pérdidas de personal y material en carretera/zona abierta antes de asentarse, las tropas ukras llevan desde entonces atrapadas en varios sitios teniendo una maniobrabilidad bastante reducida.



Buenos aportes.

La gente compara con Chechenia o Afganistan y es una comparación errada. En ninguno de estos sitios se combatia en ciudades de mas de un millon de habitantes con centenares de grandes edificios.

La comparación que corresponde sería las batallas de la 2ª Guerra Mundial en esas mismas ubicaciones, donde las cifras de bajas en los combates urbanos (ratkrieg) son espectaculares en comparacion con las batallas en campo abierto de blindados e infanteria mecanizada que se dieron. Al igual que hoy hacen los ucranianos, los sovieticos optaron por hacerse fuertes en las ciudades y la batalla de Kiev fue la mas sangrienta de la historia, hasta que Leningrado y Stalingrado las superaron. Y hay que tener en cuenta que los alemanes entonces bombardeaban sin miramiento alguno ni tenian miramiento por los civiles, que en su mayoria habian sido alejados de las zonas de combate (en la doctrina sovietica, eran población que conservar y emplear en el esfuerzo de guerra). 

Ahora la situacion es mucho mas complicada, por un lado por la voluntad rusa de minimizar los daños a los civiles y por la asquerosa voluntad ucraniana de usar a los civiles de escudos humanos de sus tropas, lo que multiplica la dificultad para los atacantes, y por tanto, las bajas.

Es decir, tomando la evidencia historica de los costes de la rattenkrieg en Kharkov, Kiev, Sebastopol y otras muchas, no seria extraño hablar de cifras de cinco digitos a estas alturas de la contienda. 

Por poner un ejemplo, la tercera batalla de Jarkov (actualmente asediada), con la ciudad vaciada de civiles en 2/3 el recuento de bajas tras 25 dias de combates fueron:


Bando alemán (atacante) / 100.000 hombres:

• 24.000 muertos
• 80.000 heridos

Bando sovietico (defensor) / 300.000 hombres:

• 48.000 muertos
• 180.000 heridos
• 19.954 prisioneros


----------



## fulcrum29smt (22 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> La verdad es que no, esta tarde busco ...igual @fulcrum29smt sabe más, creo es de los que más entiende de armamento



No hay para tanto, intento estar informado y me baso en diversas fuentes pero en España tenemos la suerte de tener uno de los mejores analistas, Charly015.

Ese tema lo trató el en su blog en estos 2 artículos.









Sobre la modernización de los cruceros nucleares clase Kirov


Análisis Si preguntásemos al personal sobre qué buques rusos proyecto 1144 van a ser modernizados muchos, la mayoría diría yo, no sabría...




charly015.blogspot.com













¿ Qué armamento podría presentar el Najimov tras su modernización ?


Análisis Me ha dado por hacer cuentas sobre la cantidad de armamento que va a poder desplegar un crucero nuclear ruso del proyecto 1144M, ...




charly015.blogspot.com


----------



## Bulldozerbass (22 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Eso es lo que sueñan todos los políticos polacos, pero es difícil. Se les pone a tiro ampliar el país (sin devolverle a Alemania nada de lo robado en 1945, claro), y no van a poder hacerlo pero no por falta de ganas sino por lo delicado de la situación internacional.



No creo que a Polonia le interese ganar territorios por el Este, sería asumir problemas para los cuales no estan preparados ni tienen infraestructuras. De hecho los 2.000.000 de ucranianos que han llegado estan colapsando las existentes.


----------



## Bartleby (22 Mar 2022)

La recompensa, el trofeo, es el liderazgo del nuevo mundo que va a nacer. ¿Cómo se decidirá quién lo liderará?, a hostias como siempre.


----------



## Billy Ray (22 Mar 2022)

_Los autores de abusos contra los derechos humanos deben seguir enfrentándose a las consecuencias. Estados Unidos ha tomado medidas para imponer restricciones de visado a funcionarios de la RPC por intentar intimidar, acosar y reprimir a disidentes y defensores de los derechos humanos dentro y fuera de China._



No lo entiendo, están empujando a China a los brazos de Rusia, siguen con la retórica amenazante con ellos. O són subnormales, o ya está el pescado vendido y tenemos dos bloques otra vez en el mundo. Si es así el globalismo se ha terminado, buenas nuevas.


----------



## PutoNWO (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (22 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> el coche que se carga no es un citroen xara picasso? oh my good



Si, un mensaje nada subliminal. Ella calza un pickup Hummer H1.


----------



## Yomateix (22 Mar 2022)

La prensa reconociendo (en parte) quien maneja los hilos en esta guerra:

*Una guerra de inteligencia "revolucionaria": así lidera EEUU los movimientos de los ucranianos sin pisar el campo de batalla*
*Oficialmente no hay ni un soldado de EEUU en el campo de batalla, aunque muchas voces dicen lo contrario*. La estrategia militar se organiza a partir de imágenes de satélite


----------



## Billy Ray (22 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> La recompensa, el trofeo, es el liderazgo del nuevo mundo que va a nacer. ¿Cómo se decidirá quién lo liderará?, a hostias como siempre.



Que borre lo de mundial, será nuevo orden en su casa...


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (22 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Muy buen resumen de la situación con informes detallados sobre las rendiciones. Tal como estaba previsto, ya empieza el resquebrajamiento de la moral ucraniana. Se rinden en pequeños grupos, pero en Kiev fue toda una compañía y sin lucha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



empiezan a caer como fichas de domino


----------



## Gotthard (22 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Por dónde han entrado eso si no hay escombros en el suelo?



Tiene pinta de que han despejado la habitacion y que el trozo de misil, por el polvo que se ve, lleva tiempo ahi.


----------



## Mig29 (22 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Discrepo totalmente. Los analistas polacos (no todos naturalmente) antes del estallido de la guerra, advirtieron sobre lo que en la estrategia se llama "buck passing". Es el acto de atribuir o pasar a otro país la responsabilidad del grupo/alianza. Si la OTAN tan segura es de sus intenciones y capacidades, además de la unanimidad política...que asume riesgo de forma conjunta y no pasando el riesgo de la escalación del conflicto a un país sólo. Así yo lo veo como una jugada maestre por parte de los políticos en Varsovia. Los yankees se hicieron sorprendidos pero claro, EEUU tiene profundidad estratégica en forma de dos enormes océanos y la frontera terrestre sólo con México y Canadá. No les culpo porque es el imperio del mar y esa es su perspectiva estratégica.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



No, si tienes razón, pero por eso mismo hacen los políticos polacos y bálticos declaraciones tan resonantes abogando por mandar tropas a Ucrania, porque saben que los usa no van a aceptar, es una postura un poco incoherente. Al final aquí todo el mundo está acojonado con el Arsenal nuclear ruso, y sobre todo con la posibilidad de que el que está al mando(Putin) es perfectamente capaz de usarlo de forma parcial. Y ahí, los primeros golpes se los llevarían Polonia, los bálticos, Rumania etc.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

Bueno, ya empiezan los martillos de TOR (cañones autopropulsados de 203 mm "Malka") a realizar su trabajo..








Минобороны РФ опубликовало кадры работы самоходок «Малка» в ходе спецоперации на Украине


22 марта – ИА SM-News. «Малка» является усовершенствованным вариантом советской пушки 2С7 «Пион»




sm.news





Es de hace un año el vídeo para ver cómo operan…


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (22 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Subversive group neutralized in Transcarpathia
> 
> “Representatives of the special services exposed a group that was preparing to commit crimes on the territory of Ukraine in time. They were preparing an attempt on the President of Ukraine and sabotage. They were going to get into the capital under the guise of a territorial defense unit,” said Viktor Nikita, head of the Transcarpathian Police Department.



No te metas con los húngaros que por ahora están " callados" (Orban claro está) y les tienen muchas ganitas a los ucros y en especial a los matones de Aidar.

Que los 300.000 húngaros de Transcarpatia, se las han hecho pasar igual de putas, que a los del Donbass.


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Mar 2022)

*Las relaciones entre la Federación Rusa y los Estados Unidos están a punto de romperse - Viceministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia Ryabkov*


----------



## Dylan Leary (22 Mar 2022)

Killed an officer of the Ukrainian air defense forces Viktor Sushkov

He gave his life, closing the sky over Ukrainian cities from enemy missiles.


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> La prensa reconociendo (en parte) quien maneja los hilos en esta guerra:
> 
> *Una guerra de inteligencia "revolucionaria": así lidera EEUU los movimientos de los ucranianos sin pisar el campo de batalla*
> *Oficialmente no hay ni un soldado de EEUU en el campo de batalla, aunque muchas voces dicen lo contrario*. La estrategia militar se organiza a partir de imágenes de satélite



No me extrañaría que haya más militares extranjeros de lo que nadie imagina. Primero se "jubilaron" a toda prisa y luego se fueron "voluntarios ". Y material lo mismo, durante varias semanas pasaron infinidad de vuelos militares tanto por Alemania como por España. Todo esto necesita gente y seguramente en el oeste de Ucrania hay lo que no está escrito.


----------



## Discordante (22 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Biden sobre "Kinzhal": es un cohete ordinario, pero no se puede detener
> Una bombilla es también una pera, pero no se puede comer
> El agua es lo mismo que la gasolina, pero no se puede repostar el coche ..._



Ya no es solo que este senil, que yo todavia no entiendo como es que no le inhabilitan, es que el tio siempre ha sido, desde sus años mozos, un disminuido intelectual.


----------



## Mig29 (22 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Por lo que estoy viendo el ejercito ruso es un ejercito convencional con todas las letras, del corte que podíamos tener nosotros hace un par de décadas salvando diferencias evidentes en tamaño, organización y equipo. El concepto posmoderno de ejercito caviar profesionalizado semi-mercenario, con equipo a la última y unidades raquíticas en número, en Rusia no se estila.
> El soldado ruso es un obrero, un trabajador del frente, no el pijo musculado exclusivo y medio maricón que es el soldado profesional occidental, confiado en la tecnología y en que se lo den todo mascado antes de bajar de su vehículo.



Lo mismo se puede decir del ejército ucraniano, salvando las distancias, y haciendo también uso de una estrategia asimétrica.
Ambos están desplegando una cantidad de artillería y blindados nada desdeñable.


----------



## Yomateix (22 Mar 2022)

Y porqué esta guerra si importa y el resto no....no es precisamente por los ciudadanos si no por intereses económicos. Si Ucrania perteneciese a Rusia esos supuestos depósitos de litio quien sabe si acabarían en manos de EEUU y la UE o de China.

*La clave secreta de la guerra: "Ucrania iba camino de ser uno de los mayores proveedores de litio del mundo"*
Días antes de la invasión, un informe reveló que Ucrania posee 500.000 toneladas de reservas de óxido de litio, crucial para la transición digital. *El gobierno de Zelenski había firmado una alianza estratégica con la UE que la invasión rusa ha dejado en suspenso*


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Mar 2022)

*Con todo el equipo de combate y con un deseo increíble de llegar a Ucrania lo antes posible otra columna de voluntarios partió de Grozny. Cada uno de ellos inició personalmente su envío ante el mando de la unidad, informa Ramzan Kadyrov.


©️Crimea №1*


----------



## Dylan Leary (22 Mar 2022)

Ucrania pronto recibirá más de dos millones de dosis de preparaciones de yodo, cuya escasez ha surgido en las farmacias, - El jefe del Comité Nacional de Salud de Verkhovna Rada, Mikhail Radutsky, en el aire del teletón.

Los retrasos en la entrega surgieron debido a dificultades logísticas debido a las hostilidades. El mismo problema con los sedantes de venta libre.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> La prensa reconociendo (en parte) quien maneja los hilos en esta guerra:
> 
> *Una guerra de inteligencia "revolucionaria": así lidera EEUU los movimientos de los ucranianos sin pisar el campo de batalla*
> *Oficialmente no hay ni un soldado de EEUU en el campo de batalla, aunque muchas voces dicen lo contrario*. La estrategia militar se organiza a partir de imágenes de satélite



Bueno, algún yankee ya cayó con todo el équipo…pero bueno pelillos a la mar. El otro día había los restos de tres oficiales yankees en una posición tomada por los rusos.


----------



## Mig29 (22 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Killed an officer of the Ukrainian air defense forces Viktor Sushkov
> 
> He gave his life, closing the sky over Ukrainian cities from enemy missiles.



En la última semana se han reportado bastantes bajas en el personal de la defensa aérea ucraniana. Se ve que los rusos están priorizando el SEAD.


----------



## PutoNWO (22 Mar 2022)

El DPR anunció la liberación de alrededor del 50% de Mariupol

Además, inicialmente había hasta 14,000 nazis en Mariupol, ahora, según el Ministerio de Información de la RPD, queda aproximadamente la mitad.

como mucho que hayan escapado 300/400

hagan cuentas de los restantes vaporizados


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Mar 2022)

Situación operativa del 21 de marzo 
versiones de expertos israelíes.
Pinta mal para los ucros...


----------



## Gotthard (22 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Quizás no contenga nada de "valor militar", pero me llama la atención que los diseñadores no hayan previsto una pequeña carga explosiva para destruir por completo esa sección que se desprende.
> 
> Si en ella va la propulsión y la aviónica, debe haber elementos de interés para la ingeniería enemiga. Insisto, eso siempre que haya algo que vale la pena proteger como secreto. Pero bastarían 200 gramos de cualquier explosivo plástico, para dejar esa porción irreconocible e inusable.



Yo creo que el Iskander es un modelo harto conocido, de hecho Iran y Korea the Best han desarrollado sus plataformas de medio alcance basandose en esa tecnologia que es bastante de dominio público y tiene modelos de exportacion, creo que por eso no les merece la pena sacrificar carga util para montar un sistema de autodestruccion. 

De hecho Ucrania esta literalmente sembrada de restos de Iskander y Tochkas.


----------



## Mig29 (22 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Situación operativa del 21 de marzo al
> versiones de expertos israelíes.
> Pinta mal para los ucros...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 994227



El avance hacia Krivoi Rog, que parece que se va confirmando por todas las partes, es de lo más destacable y de lo que casi nadie habla. Puede ser determinante en esta guerra.


----------



## arriondas (22 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Los autores de abusos contra los derechos humanos deben seguir enfrentándose a las consecuencias. Estados Unidos ha tomado medidas para imponer restricciones de visado a funcionarios de la RPC por intentar intimidar, acosar y reprimir a disidentes y defensores de los derechos humanos dentro y fuera de China._
> 
> 
> 
> No lo entiendo, están empujando a China a los brazos de Rusia, siguen con la retórica amenazante con ellos. O són subnormales, o ya está el pescado vendido y tenemos dos bloques otra vez en el mundo. Si es así el globalismo se ha terminado, buenas nuevas.



Con una diferencia. en el anterior periodo de bloques, Occidente era superior en muchos aspectos al bloque comunista. Ahora, no. Rusia con sus recursos, industria, y know how; China, la fábrica del mundo, y Africa comiendo de su mano; India, con un potencial enorme, por mucho que les llamen cagaplayas; Pakistán, tres cuartos de lo mismo; Irán, con su petróleo, gas o agricultura; los árabes también con sus hidrocarburos, tan vitales para Occidente... Incluso Turquía entraría en esa lista.

Y nosotros, pues viviendo de las rentas. Algodón, esclavos y arrogancia.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Situación operativa del 21 de marzo al
> versiones de expertos israelíes.
> Pinta mal para los ucros...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 994227



Es que el ejército de Israel está ayudando a Putin a la desnazificación de Ucrania, por mucho que algunos lo intenten tapar. Y eso se nota en sus datos.


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> No creo que a Polonia le interese ganar territorios por el Este, sería asumir problemas para los cuales no estan preparados ni tienen infraestructuras. De hecho los 2.000.000 de ucranianos que han llegado estan colapsando las existentes.



ellos en estos temas no piensan con la cabeza.


----------



## raptors (22 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> La recompensa, el trofeo, es el liderazgo del nuevo mundo que va a nacer. ¿Cómo se decidirá quién lo liderará?, a hostias como siempre.



J*a ja ja vaya paradoja...!!*

Pues precisamente ese es el problema...!!! que por el liderazgo actual de Usa... es por el que se llegó a la situación actual...!!


----------



## amcxxl (22 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Muy buen resumen de la situación con informes detallados sobre las rendiciones. Tal como estaba previsto, ya empieza el resquebrajamiento de la moral ucraniana. Se rinden en pequeños grupos, pero en Kiev fue toda una compañía y sin lucha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando aniquilen a la chisma del Azov en Mariupol y al grueso del ejercito en Donbass va a haber deserciones masivas

el problema es que tienes regimientos privados de nazis a sueldo de los oligarcas en cada ciudad y esos va a haber que cazarlos ciudad por ciudad, para eso el ejercito ruso las ha cercado y esta dejando salir a la gente si la dejan los nazis

En Jarkov los secuaces de Avakov, en Dnipropetrovsk esta el Dnipro de Kolomoisky, en Nikolayev, en Chernigov, etc... hay mucha tela que cortar


----------



## paconan (22 Mar 2022)

El gas sigue fluyendo sin cortes

*El tránsito de gas a través de Ucrania se espera cerca del máximo*

El tránsito de gas ruso a través de Ucrania el martes 22 de marzo se espera a un nivel cercano a las obligaciones contractuales máximas de Gazprom. Así lo demuestran los datos del Operador GTS de Ucrania (OGTSU).

Según la OGTSU, las solicitudes actuales para el bombeo de gas a través de las estaciones de medición de gas (GIS) de Sudzha y Sokhranovka desde Rusia al 22 de marzo ascienden a 107,5 millones de metros cúbicos.

El tránsito de gas ruso a través de Ucrania se mantuvo cerca de las obligaciones máximas de Gazprom en virtud del contrato de tránsito: alrededor de 109,6 millones de metros cúbicos por día. Desde finales de febrero, ha disminuido ligeramente solo un par de días la semana pasada.

Anteriormente, el jefe de Naftogaz Ukrainy, Yuriy Vitrenko, dijo en una entrevista con Bloomberg que Ucrania continuaría transportando gas ruso mientras sea técnicamente posible, pero sugirió congelar temporalmente los fondos de su venta en cuentas de depósito en garantía.









Транзит газа через Украину ожидается вблизи максимума


Подробнее на сайте




www.kommersant.ru


----------



## Dylan Leary (22 Mar 2022)

La compañía de contenedores más grande del mundo, Maersk, cierra negocios en Rusia

Maersk está deteniendo nuevos pedidos en todos sus servicios, incluidos el ferrocarril transcontinental, el océano y la aviación, hacia y desde Rusia.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (22 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Situación operativa del 21 de marzo
> versiones de expertos israelíes.
> Pinta mal para los ucros...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 994227



Lo que dijimos los " Generales cuñados" el día 25 de febrero.

Galitza y el oeste, bombardeos de precisión y contra los suministros de armas, y después , ni poner un pie en tierra...

Que se la queden y la mantengan los UEvones ...y se convierta en el " paraíso" de los señores de la guerra, anarquia pura y mercado negro de armas. El sueño húmedo, de todos los contrabandistas de armas del mundo.


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

Este es el gran peligro para el mundo, que una generación malcriada y sin conocimiento nos lleve a una guerra nuclear porque "no puede ser tan grave y estamos muy lejos", "soy joven y por tanto inmortal", "tengo un bunker de 15m2 en el jardín, cuando todo pase salgo y me voy de comrpas".


----------



## Dylan Leary (22 Mar 2022)

Russian soldier surrendered a tank to Ukrainian soldiers for a reward

A few days ago, "Misha" called us on the phone. We passed information about him to the Main Intelligence Directorate of the Moscow Region. He drove up. From the drone they made sure that he himself was not an ambush. After that, the special forces detained him.

He was the only one left of the tank crew, the rest fled home. I could not return home, because the commander said that he would shoot and write it off for combat losses. Misha said that there was practically no food left, command and control of the troops was chaotic and practically absent. The demoralization is enormous.

Now Misha has received comfortable conditions of detention. He will also receive $10,000 at the end of the war and the opportunity to apply for citizenship."


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## paconan (22 Mar 2022)

*Nestlé y Unilever advierten de subidas de precios de hasta un 40% en Rusia*
Nestlé y Unilever han notificado a los minoristas rusos aumentos de precios de hasta un 40% para sus productos desde abril. Hablamos de las marcas líderes en el mercado: café Nescafé, cacao Nesquik, comida para bebés, cereales para el desayuno y chocolate, están siendo desarrollados por el primer fabricante, así como las marcas Dove, Rexona, Camay, Lipton, Calve y otras . , que están siendo promovidas por la segunda. Así consta en los documentos de las empresas que conoció Izvestia. Anteriormente, Coca-Cola, PepsiCo, P&G anunciaron un aumento comparable en el precio. En marzo, las cadenas minoristas ya cambiaron sus etiquetas de precios, en algunos casos el aumento fue significativo. La Cámara de Comercio e Industria insta a enviar apoyo estatal dirigido a los ciudadanos menos protegidos. 









Горько о шоколаде: Nestle и Unilever предупредили об увеличении цен до 40%


Согласятся ли торговые сети на подорожание и как отреагируют власти




iz.ru


----------



## Dylan Leary (22 Mar 2022)

In Kramatorsk, the Russian occupiers used phosphate munitions

Oleksiy Biloshitskyi, the first deputy head of the Kyiv patrol police, posted a video on Facebook confirming Russia's use of banned weapons.

"Another use of phosphate munitions in Kramatorsk.
Prohibitions and conventions are for the civilized world. And the orcs came to liberate. And they know how to liberate only so.
But you will chant as this phosphorus burns. "


----------



## fulcrum29smt (22 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Quizás no contenga nada de "valor militar", pero me llama la atención que los diseñadores no hayan previsto una pequeña carga explosiva para destruir por completo esa sección que se desprende.
> 
> Si en ella va la propulsión y la aviónica, debe haber elementos de interés para la ingeniería enemiga. Insisto, eso siempre que haya algo que vale la pena proteger como secreto. Pero bastarían 200 gramos de cualquier explosivo plástico, para dejar esa porción irreconocible e inusable.



Hombre eso se tiene en cuenta, por supuesto no tiene ningún valor militar, la parte desechable del misil no lleva ningún secreto, el motor, superficies de control, deposito de combustible y poca cosa más.


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Mar 2022)

Mapa en el que se puede ver cómo de forma general se está cercando en diferentes calderos a los ucros desde el inicio de la operación


----------



## keylargof (22 Mar 2022)

El glorioso ejército ruski robando microondas, TV y alfombras:


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## PutoNWO (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (22 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En los EEUU, la precariedad está más extendida de lo que la gente cree. Es algo normal que esas casas tan típicas de series y películas vivan dos familias. Dos hermanos y sus respectivas mujeres y críos, por ejemplo. Eso lo he visto. Porque vivir en los EEUU es muy caro. Es un país en el que vives muy bien... si tienes mucha pasta. Pero los de cagar duros, me refiero. Si no, lo que toca es alquilar un miniapartamento a precio de cojón de mico.
> 
> Y tanto en casas como en apartamentos, ves cuatro muebles. Nada de pisos recargados aprovechando el espacio al estilo de España o Rusia. En los EEUU pasa lo mismo que en España, las generaciones actuales viven peor que las anteriores. Casi la mitad de la gente en edad de currar cobra unos 18000 dólares al año de media, y eso allí es muy poco, es una mierda de salario.



El caso mas reciente que tengo en mi familia, un primo de mi madre, que tiene mi edad, esta casado con una gallega que tiene la doble nacionalidad española-estadounidense, dejo el trabajo fijo de cajero en un banco, ella trabajaba de enfermera en un hospital, malvendio casa, coches, tractores nuevos, maquinaria, tierras y se marcharon a Miami, trabajando los dos iban renqueando, tuvieron dos crios y las fotos que enviaban eran de super fiestas de cumpleaños, viajes, cochazos y resulta que vivian en un bloque de pisos lleno de panchos y negros haitianos...

PD- Unos diez años de sueño americano y regresaron a España sin un dolar en el bolsillo.


----------



## raptors (22 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> *Nestlé y Unilever advierten de subidas de precios de hasta un 40% en Rusia*
> Nestlé y Unilever han notificado a los minoristas rusos aumentos de precios de hasta un 40% para sus productos desde abril. Hablamos de las marcas líderes en el mercado: café Nescafé, cacao Nesquik, comida para bebés, cereales para el desayuno y chocolate, están siendo desarrollados por el primer fabricante, así como las marcas Dove, Rexona, Camay, Lipton, Calve y otras . , que están siendo promovidas por la segunda. Así consta en los documentos de las empresas que conoció Izvestia. Anteriormente, Coca-Cola, PepsiCo, P&G anunciaron un aumento comparable en el precio. En marzo, las cadenas minoristas ya cambiaron sus etiquetas de precios, en algunos casos el aumento fue significativo. La Cámara de Comercio e Industria insta a enviar apoyo estatal dirigido a los ciudadanos menos protegidos.
> 
> 
> ...



Si la nota fuera de una fuente seria entonces si preocuparia...!! pero como viene de un cromador de polla yanqui... pues la nota es totalmente sesgada...


----------



## tomcat ii (22 Mar 2022)

Primero habría que imaginar una máquina del tiempo y retroceder un par de meses anormal.


----------



## Gotthard (22 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> El Iskander tiene una etapa como indicas, pero solo en su variante con carga de submuniciones se separa antes del impacto el motor. Si la carga es alto explosivo no se separa como muestra esta captura de Charly015.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias por la puntualización sobre las ojivas  (error mio generalizar) y mi pésame al que tomo la fotografia tan de cerca del impacto del misil con su media tonelada de explosivo (es coña, se nota que es una camara fija de un campo de tiro). Mis dieses a Charly por la foto y el blog en cualquier caso y a ti por los apuntes.

Pero tengo que discutirte, la foto del piso si corresponde a un Iskander, las aletas de cola son similares a los Scarab/Tochka, pero en Iskander van a cola y en Tochka van en el fuselaje.






Overview of Iskander-like missiles



Este es un Tochka visto por donde amargan los pepinos, se ve que el diseño de su motor y toberas no tiene que ver con el de Iskander y la posicion de las aletas es completamente distinta.


----------



## Tales. (22 Mar 2022)

Estamos a Martes, Mariupol no caía este finde?


----------



## kelden (22 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> In Kramatorsk, the Russian occupiers used phosphate munitions
> 
> Oleksiy Biloshitskyi, the first deputy head of the Kyiv patrol police, posted a video on Facebook confirming Russia's use of banned weapons.
> 
> ...



Ellos llevan tirándolas 8 años.


----------



## Henri Dunant (22 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Ucrania pronto recibirá más de dos millones de dosis de preparaciones de yodo, cuya escasez ha surgido en las farmacias, - El jefe del Comité Nacional de Salud de Verkhovna Rada, Mikhail Radutsky, en el aire del teletón.
> 
> Los retrasos en la entrega surgieron debido a dificultades logísticas debido a las hostilidades. El mismo problema con los sedantes de venta libre.












Prueban en ratones y monos un medicamento contra la radiación


Un fármaco experimental ayudó a proteger a ratones y monos de los efectos dañinos de la radiación, indicaron expertos sobre un hallazgo que conduciría al desarrollo de tratamientos menos tóxicos para el cáncer o a una terapia de emergencia contra la exposición a la radiación...




www.reuters.com





Un nuevo fármaco péptido, denominado TP508 y desarrollado por un grupo de científicos del Centro Médico de la Universidad de Texas (EE UU), ha demostrado su eficacia al ser administrado 24 horas después de una exposición potencialmente letal a la radiación nuclear. El trabajo aparece en la revista _Laboratory Investigation, _del grupo _Nature_.


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Mar 2022)

*El jefe de la LPR, Pasechnik, anunció que el ejército de la LPR después de completar la liberación del territorio de la república (queda por tomar Lisichansk, Severodonetsk y Popasnaya) continuará participando en operaciones fuera de la república.*


----------



## amcxxl (22 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Lo que dijimos los " Generales cuñados" el día 25 de febrero.
> 
> Galitza y el oeste, bombardeos de precisión y contra los suministros de armas, y después , ni poner un pie en tierra...
> 
> Que se la queden y la mantengan los UEvones ...y se convierta en el " paraíso" de los señores de la guerra, anarquia pura y mercado negro de armas. El sueño húmedo, de todos los contrabandistas de armas del mundo.



eso no va a pasar


Ucrania Occidental sera ocupada, desmilitarizada, desnazificada y desindustrializada, quedando como pais agrario y neutral

las dos centrales nucleares seran tomadas y desmanteladas, y todo el material nuclear incautado

ademas esta el tema de los biolaboratorios del Pentagono, donde mas hay es en Lvov


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (22 Mar 2022)

El Jefe de Estado Volodymyr Zelensky, durante una entrevista con un canal de televisión ucraniano, se refirió al papel que juega la OTAN y algunos estados en la búsqueda de una solución al conflicto militar en Ucrania, e incluso marcó el “punto para el fin de la guerra”. 

Con respecto a la entrada en la OTAN: "La respuesta es simple: no nos llevan porque tienen miedo de Rusia. Necesitamos calmarnos con esto. Hay otros países de la OTAN que quieren ser garantes de nuestra seguridad. Aquí es donde necesitamos para encontrar un compromiso. Este será el punto para el final de la guerra ". 

Zelensky decidió permanecer en Kiev hasta el último momento durante la guerra y no escuchar los consejos de los expertos, así como de los socios occidentales, de abandonar Ucrania. 

El líder ucraniano puede y está listo para discutir el tema de Crimea con la Federación Rusa, así como para reconocer la soberanía de la LPR y la DPR, pero después de recibir garantías de seguridad para Ucrania.


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Mar 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Estamos a Martes, Mariupol no caía este finde?



50% liberada ya, ya sabes, cosas de funcis.


----------



## Bismarck (22 Mar 2022)

No veo apenas vídeos de combates o destrucción de vehículos estas últimas 48 horas. ¿Puede ser síntoma de que el ejército ucraniano está perdiendo capacidad ofensiva?


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

Henri Dunant dijo:


> Prueban en ratones y monos un medicamento contra la radiación
> 
> 
> Un fármaco experimental ayudó a proteger a ratones y monos de los efectos dañinos de la radiación, indicaron expertos sobre un hallazgo que conduciría al desarrollo de tratamientos menos tóxicos para el cáncer o a una terapia de emergencia contra la exposición a la radiación...
> ...



de cáncer se mueren sí o sí los expuestos, a saber qué es eso pero dudo que sirva de mucho. Fármacos que prometen y no dan hay miles.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (22 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Montañas de armas y equipos importados se convirtieron en trofeos de las unidades de la DPR
> 
> De lo que no había visto antes, Lanzagranadas antitanques de mano desechables estadounidenses M72 LAW, además producidas por la empresa conjunta noruego-finlandesa Nammo
> El 11º Regimiento tiene ahora muchos de ellos.
> ...



En la cuarta foto podemos leer "Girar antes de extraer", ¿Qué material es?


----------



## Homero+10 (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (22 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *El jefe de la LPR, Pasechnik, anunció que el ejército de la LPR después de completar la liberación del territorio de la república (queda por tomar Lisichansk, Severodonetsk y Popasnaya) continuará participando en operaciones fuera de la república.*



evidentemente, los de Lugansk y Donestk , despues de 8 años de bombardeos y ocoupacion de los nazis de ucrania occidental iran hasta Livov a darles su merecido


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

Un poco más de la histeria en occidente por los misiles hipersónicos (según ellos no servían para nada)…
"Los almacenes en cuestión solían ser un depósito de armas nucleares, por lo que se hicieron con la condición de que se conservaran incluso en una explosión nuclear, pero "Daga" no son armas nucleares. Debido a su velocidad, ha aumentado la potencia de penetración. El cohete atravesó todos estos pisos de hormigón y destruyó este almacén".








Военный эксперт Леонков: на Западе шокированы мощью гиперзвуковой ракеты ВС России «Кинжал»


22 марта ИА SMNews. В Германии обеспокоились успехами российских военных, отметил специалист




sm.news





Efectivamente, los bunkers diseñados para resistir un ataque nuclear, en su mayoría han dejado de ser seguros…


----------



## Honkler (22 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Ya no es solo que este senil, que yo todavia no entiendo como es que no le inhabilitan, es que el tio siempre ha sido, desde sus años mozos, un disminuido intelectual.



Es la marioneta perfecta… un viejo que no sabe ni en qué día está.


----------



## Homero+10 (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dylan Leary (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## tomcat ii (22 Mar 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Estamos a Martes, Mariupol no caía este finde?



Parece que los rusos no son capaces ni de hacer efectivo un ultimatum sobre una ciudad de 300.000hab. Como los polacos entren en Ucrania no paran hasta Moscú.


----------



## PutoNWO (22 Mar 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Joder da para paja
Vamos con los chalecos


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El caso mas reciente que tengo en mi familia, un primo de mi madre, que tiene mi edad, esta casado con una gallega que tiene la doble nacionalidad española-estadounidense, dejo el trabajo fijo de cajero en un banco, ella trabajaba de enfermera en un hospital, malvendio casa, coches, tractores nuevos, maquinaria, tierras y se marcharon a Miami, trabajando los dos iban renqueando, tuvieron dos crios y las fotos que enviaban eran de super fiestas de cumpleaños, viajes, cochazos y resulta que vivian en un bloque de pisos lleno de panchos y negros haitianos...
> 
> PD- Unos diez años de sueño americano y regresaron a España sin un dolar en el bolsillo.



Es que en USA hay una dinámica de gasto muy extraña, es bastante normal no ahorrar al menos para el 80-90%, pero cuando digo no ahorrar es literalmente vivir de cheque en cheque. Luego en las profesiones más acomodadas en cambio sí que hay diferencia y capacidad de ahorro. U a vez vi la distribución de ahorros para la jubilación y el 1% superior ahorra de media $7m pero el mediano o el P70 entre cero y unos pocos miles. Yo tengo familiares en USA ganando salarios que aquí son altos y las pasan putas, las casas en los sitios con trabajo son carísimas y siempre tienes gastos extra. Que te digan que con $150k anuales llegan a fin de mes con la lengua fuera te parece extravagante pero es así.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (22 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> eso no va a pasar
> 
> 
> Ucrania Occidental sera ocupada, desmilitarizada, desnazificada y desindustrializada, quedando como pais agrario y neurtal
> ...



Te digo que de Zythomir p'allá no pasan la rusos..

Freír el oeste a bombardeos, en objetivos precisos y muy escogidos ( el Khinzalazo en los Cárpatos es un ejemplo) y crear una zona anárquica, para que se maten entre ellos. Y crearles un problema gordo a los TONTANICOS creando un mercado negro de armas y refus " malas pulgas" ..Como pasó en Siria.


----------



## latostat (22 Mar 2022)

Siendo OBJETIVOS, por favor, ¿Qué es lo máximo que puede rascar Ucrania en una negociación de paz (por no llamarla rendición)? ¿Conservar el oeste del Dniéper (sin la costa) como país desmilitarizado, fallido y en la UE? ¿En este escenario Kiev quedaría berlinizada?


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Joder da para paja
> Vamos con los chalecos



Están como locos. Este año la recaudacion esta siendo mejor de lo previsto por la inflación desbocada y los muy hijos de puta hacen planes para gastar más en lugar de tratar de reducir impuestos. es más, todas las ideas de los "expertos" fiscales consisten en hacer pagar mucho más a los más pobres.


----------



## Marchamaliano (22 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Por lo que estoy viendo el ejercito ruso es un ejercito convencional con todas las letras, del corte que podíamos tener nosotros hace un par de décadas salvando diferencias evidentes en tamaño, organización y equipo. El concepto posmoderno de ejercito caviar profesionalizado semi-mercenario, con equipo a la última y unidades raquíticas en número, en Rusia no se estila.
> El soldado ruso es un obrero, un trabajador del frente, no el pijo musculado exclusivo y medio maricón que es el soldado profesional occidental, confiado en la tecnología y en que se lo den todo mascado antes de bajar de su vehículo.



El concepto de soldado que una guerra total y a largo plazo es el vencedor.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Un poco más de la histeria en occidente por los misiles hipersónicos (según ellos no servían para nada)…
> "Los almacenes en cuestión solían ser un depósito de armas nucleares, por lo que se hicieron con la condición de que se conservaran incluso en una explosión nuclear, pero "Daga" no son armas nucleares. Debido a su velocidad, ha aumentado la potencia de penetración. El cohete atravesó todos estos pisos de hormigón y destruyó este almacén".
> 
> 
> ...



Todos caerían menos el de Cheyenne Mountain en USA he leído por ahí, en EU ninguno aguanta.


----------



## Dylan Leary (22 Mar 2022)

Grandes empresas de alimentación dan un ultimátum al Gobierno y avisan de que tendrán que parar


El paro de los transportistas sigue creando problemas a las grandes empresas alimentarias y dificultando la cadena de suministro hasta el punto de que se ha convertido ya en un...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## PutoNWO (22 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Están como locos. Este año la recaudacion esta siendo mejor de lo previsto por la inflación desbocada y los muy hijos de puta hacen planes para gastar más en lugar de tratar de reducir impuestos. es más, todas las ideas de los "expertos" fiscales consisten en hacer pagar mucho más a los más pobres.



Y 10.000 más a Feminismo

Y 1000 más a Ucronazi para armas

Y más a Menos y menas. + Es -


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (22 Mar 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Su puta madre, pero a quien estan enviando a combatir?
> 
> Todos los que salen del vehiculo llevan un mismo paquetito. Algun tipo de kit?



Puede ser un paquete de comida.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (22 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Grandes empresas de alimentación dan un ultimátum al Gobierno y avisan de que tendrán que parar
> 
> 
> El paro de los transportistas sigue creando problemas a las grandes empresas alimentarias y dificultando la cadena de suministro hasta el punto de que se ha convertido ya en un...
> ...



a ver si se arruinan esos hijos de puta de Danone y Nestlé, Nunca mais !!


----------



## mecaweto (22 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Un poco más de la histeria en occidente por los misiles hipersónicos (según ellos no servían para nada)…
> "Los almacenes en cuestión solían ser un depósito de armas nucleares, por lo que se hicieron con la condición de que se conservaran incluso en una explosión nuclear, pero "Daga" no son armas nucleares. Debido a su velocidad, ha aumentado la potencia de penetración. El cohete atravesó todos estos pisos de hormigón y destruyó este almacén".
> 
> 
> ...



Al final va a resultar que si que habia wunderwaffen rusas.


----------



## Arraki (22 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


>



Los chechenos sin barba, un rara avis que Azov dice haber descubierto.

Una de las pocas cosas buenas que tienen esta guerra es la de ver azovitas lloriqueando en los vídeos de Kadyrov


----------



## JOS1378 (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (22 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Era diferente...el frente de Odessa se lo dejaron a los rumanos, 500.000 soldados y tres meses. Los alemanes se cerraron ven Jarkov. Conquista y reconquista de febrero a mayo de 1942.
> 
> Y al año siguiente 1943 (febrero y marzo), otra vez conquista y reconquista.
> 
> Pero luego el ejercito alemán al mando de Von Manstein, perdió la batalla de Kurzk (Operación Zitadelle) y los alemanes , fueron reculando hasta Berlín, durante dos años



Tambien participaron en la conquista de Ucrania tropas italianas, en toda la zona industrial de Donetsk y Lugansk, se combatio casa por casa y fabrica por fabrica, todo quedo arrasado, mas o menos como en la guerra actual y solo llevamos un mes...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Los chechenos sin barba, un rara avis que Azov dice haber descubierto.
> 
> Una de las pocas cosas buenas que tienen esta guerra es la de ver azovitas lloriqueando en los vídeos de Kadyrov



La verdad que algunos no se cansan en colocar vídeos fake…son como críos los CM del otanfato.


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


>



Ya nos cuenta que tal se está por Siberia en esta época del año.


----------



## arriondas (22 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es que en USA hay una dinámica de gasto muy extraña, es bastante normal no ahorrar al menos para el 80-90%, pero cuando digo no ahorrar es literalmente vivir de cheque en cheque. Luego en las profesiones más acomodadas en cambio sí que hay diferencia y capacidad de ahorro. U a vez vi la distribución de ahorros para la jubilación y el 1% superior ahorra de media $7m pero el mediano o el P70 entre cero y unos pocos miles. Yo tengo familiares en USA ganando salarios que aquí son altos y las pasan putas, las casas en los sitios con trabajo son carísimas y siempre tienes gastos extra. Que te digan que con $150k anuales llegan a fin de mes con la lengua fuera te parece extravagante pero es así.



Es que los EEUU son un sitio caro para hacer vida. Salvo que cagues duros, es lo que dices; con profesiones que en Europa te permiten llegar más o menos tranquilo a fin de mes y con capacidad de ahorro, en América ocurre lo contrario. Facturas y más facturas, gastos y más gastos.


----------



## otroyomismo (22 Mar 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Puede ser un paquete de comida.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 994325



si, es el del video


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ya nos cuenta que tal se está por Siberia en esta época del año.



Que pinta un anciano funcionario valenciano en una guerra de salvajes del ESte? La tele hace mucho daño.


----------



## mecaweto (22 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


>



Me descojono, ese abuelo lo entrevistaba Risto Mejide en su mierdi-programa sin "percatarse" de que estaba rodeado de símbolos nazis.

Lo mejor es que le metía unas trolas tremendas en directo y el Risto parecía que se las tragaba sin problemas, por mas que otros contertulios le dijesen que eso era imposible.

No descarto que sea un autosecuestro en plan Bartolín para attention-whorear un rato.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (22 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Que pinta un anciano funcionario valenciano en una guerra de salvajes del ESte? La tele hace mucho daño.



La tele no, ese es un facha histórico de la zona, se ha ido a la guerra a estar en su ambiente con más Nazis.

Ahora que se joda... Ya sabe lo que dijeron que iban a hacer los Rusos con los mercenarios extranjeros.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Mar 2022)

El sábado 19 de marzo, un misil hipersónico ruso "Daga" destruyó una importante instalación militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la aldea de Delyatyn, región de Ivano-Frankivsk, Ucrania Occidental. En la época soviética, fue una de las cuatro Bases Centrales de Almacenamiento de Armas Nucleares construidas a mediados del siglo pasado 

La base se conoce con los nombres de "Ivano-Frankivsk-16" u "Objeto 711" y está ubicada en las montañas de los Cárpatos a una profundidad de varias decenas de metros bajo tierra. La infraestructura terrestre de la instalación de alta seguridad incluye un helipuerto, una estación de ferrocarril, un hospital, una parte económica, un campamento militar, un almacén de combustibles y lubricantes, etc.

En 1993, las armas nucleares de Delyatyn se transfirieron a Rusia, y la instalación en sí pasó a llamarse 136º centro de suministro de misiles y municiones. Desde 2018, los batallones de asalto de montaña 108 y 109 de la brigada de asalto de montaña separada 10 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tienen su base allí. El ejército ucraniano sigue utilizando la parte subterránea de la instalación como un depósito de municiones fuertemente fortificado.

La protección antinuclear de la estructura subterránea no permite destruir el objeto con munición convencional. Sin embargo, el poder de la "Daga" (incluida su energía cinética debido a su enorme velocidad), con un golpe certero, puede dañar los accesos de entrada, destruir las cubiertas y hacer que la instalación militar no sea apta para operaciones posteriores.

Al día siguiente, el 20 de marzo, la base de combustible de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, ubicada en el pueblo de Konstantinovka, región de Mykolaiv, fue destruida por un ataque de Kinzhal 



Y otro:

El Departamento de Defensa de EE. UU. comentó sobre el reciente lanzamiento del misil hipersónico Kinzhal desde un avión ruso MiG-31 en una instalación de APU. Un oficial anónimo del Pentágono explicó que el comando y los expertos no encuentran una explicación adecuada para el uso de municiones con características similares para el objetivo seleccionado. 


Para ser honesto, esto es algo así como un rompecabezas, porque no está del todo claro por qué se necesita un misil hipersónico, disparado desde no tan lejos como para golpear un edificio. En nuestra opinión, esto no es muy práctico.

- dijo el oficial.

A su vez, la edición estadounidense de The Hill, refiriéndose a la misma fuente, escribe que el ejército estadounidense no puede confirmar ni negar el uso de armas hipersónicas durante una operación especial en Ucrania...."

@Hércules Poirot 2013 bis


----------



## visaman (22 Mar 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> La prensa reconociendo (en parte) quien maneja los hilos en esta guerra:
> 
> *Una guerra de inteligencia "revolucionaria": así lidera EEUU los movimientos de los ucranianos sin pisar el campo de batalla*
> *Oficialmente no hay ni un soldado de EEUU en el campo de batalla, aunque muchas voces dicen lo contrario*. La estrategia militar se organiza a partir de imágenes de satélite



no han desarrollado los rusos un satélite que se acerque con un spray de pintura y tape todos los objetivos del satélite espía pintándolos con spray?


----------



## Pinovski (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es que los EEUU son un sitio caro para hacer vida. Salvo que cagues duros, es lo que dices; con profesiones que en Europa te permiten llegar más o menos tranquilo a fin de mes y con capacidad de ahorro, en América ocurre lo contrario. Facturas y más facturas, gastos y más gastos.



Vale la pena si eres médico o directivo de un nivel ya elevado, ingeniero en el sector petrolero, piloto de aerolínea grande y algunas otras cosas. Es asmbroso lo caro que es todo, una prima mía que esta en el mundo del cine y gana muy bien (600k), vive en una casa en Santa Mónica que es bonita pero ni grande ni lujosa, eso sí , cerquita de la playa. Y eso se le come una cantidad salvaje al mes, como 12.000 en hipoteca. Pero es todo por el estilo, tengo otro primo en Pasadena que cobra 150k , tiene además el ingreso del alquiler de una casa en la costa Este (menos hipoteca e impuestos inmobiliarios, allí altos) y de un piso en Buenos Aires. Pues no le llega, está de alquiler y son 4000 y pico por una casa que es una auténtica mierda.


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> cual es el ultimo modelo de lada de los que producen ahora que te gusta?



Esta el modelo Lada Niva de carroceria clasica, pero de 5 puertas, no se vende en la UE y tambien hay todoterrenos Lada modernos que parecen SUVs al gusto occidental, tambien esta prohibida su importacion y matriculacion, agarrandose a motivos medioambientales, pero es por la guerra silenciosa contra la Rusia que se resiste al nuevo orden.


----------



## otroyomismo (22 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Un poco más de la histeria en occidente por los misiles hipersónicos (según ellos no servían para nada)…
> "Los almacenes en cuestión solían ser un depósito de armas nucleares, por lo que se hicieron con la condición de que se conservaran incluso en una explosión nuclear, pero "Daga" no son armas nucleares. Debido a su velocidad, ha aumentado la potencia de penetración. El cohete atravesó todos estos pisos de hormigón y destruyó este almacén".
> 
> 
> ...



mira, como las Tallboy british en la WWII


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Mar 2022)

El viernes se acaba la guerra:

Los ocupantes tienen serios problemas para proporcionar sus tropas. Los orcos no tienen comida, ni municiones, ni combustible.

Así, el enemigo no tuvo problemas significativos con el abastecimiento de sus tropas.

Stock restante para 3 días

Los ocupantes tienen existencias de municiones y alimentos para no más de 3 días. La situación con el combustible es similar.

Los orcos lo reponen transportando camiones cisterna. Los rusos no pudieron recibir el mensaje del oleoducto.

Fuente: Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania


----------



## Abu-Yunis (22 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> La tele no, ese es un facha histórico de la zona, se ha ido a la guerra a estar en su ambiente con más Nazis.
> 
> Ahora que se joda... Ya sabe lo que dijeron que iban a hacer los Rusos con los mercenarios extranjeros.



Al menos ha sido consecuente. Ya podían los demás dejar de jugar al Call of Duty e irse a Ucrania a ganarse el Valhalla en una guerra de verdad.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## arriondas (22 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Esta el modelo Lada Niva de carroceria clasica, pero de 5 puertas, no se vende en la UE y tambien hay todoterrenos Lada modernos que parecen SUVs al gusto occidental, tambien esta prohibida su importacion y matriculacion, agarrandose a motivos medioambientales, pero es por la guerra silenciosa contra la Rusia que se resiste al nuevo orden.



Siempre es por temas políticos, porque al final la mierda china que se ve en las tiendas de chinos (como por ejemplo juguetes de muy dudosa calidad) bien que entra en la UE. Pero un Lada Vesta o un Lada X-Ray son más menos iguales a las versiones de otras marcas que podemos comprar en Occidente


----------



## visaman (22 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Yo creo que el Iskander es un modelo harto conocido, de hecho Iran y Korea the Best han desarrollado sus plataformas de medio alcance basandose en esa tecnologia que es bastante de dominio público y tiene modelos de exportacion, creo que por eso no les merece la pena sacrificar carga util para montar un sistema de autodestruccion.
> 
> De hecho Ucrania esta literalmente sembrada de restos de Iskander y Tochkas.



tienes alguna hipótesis sobre las armas de ultima tecnología que nos están ocultando los rusos?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## otroyomismo (22 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es que en USA hay una dinámica de gasto muy extraña, es bastante normal no ahorrar al menos para el 80-90%, pero cuando digo no ahorrar es literalmente vivir de cheque en cheque. Luego en las profesiones más acomodadas en cambio sí que hay diferencia y capacidad de ahorro. U a vez vi la distribución de ahorros para la jubilación y el *1% superior ahorra de media $7m* pero el mediano o el P70 entre cero y unos pocos miles. Yo tengo familiares en USA ganando salarios que aquí son altos y las pasan putas, las casas en los sitios con trabajo son carísimas y siempre tienes gastos extra. Que te digan que con $150k anuales llegan a fin de mes con la lengua fuera te parece extravagante pero es así.



El 1% de la poblacion es capaz de ahorrar esa cantidad en cuanto tiempo?


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Siempre es por temas políticos, porque al final la mierda china que se ve en las tiendas de chinos (como por ejemplo juguetes de muy dudosa calidad) bien que entra en la UE. Pero un Lada Vesta o un Lada X-Ray son más menos iguales a las versiones de otras marcas que podemos comprar en Occidente



AL final el comercio es la guerra por otros medios. Entre estándares sanitarios, normativa anticontaminación y otras cosas al final el mercado del automóvil (o el alimentario o el de medicamentos ) no es tan libre como nos cuentan.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (22 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa publicó imágenes del avance de un convoy de automóviles para la entrega de mercancías y el suministro de unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en la región de Kharkiv.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (22 Mar 2022)

*Siete incendios forestales estallan cerca de Chernobyl*
Han surgido múltiples incendios forestales cerca de la planta de energía nuclear de Chernobyl, según el parlamento ucraniano.
Ucrania dice que probablemente fueron causados por bombardeos de artillería o incendios provocados, y que quedaron "sin control" en un área controlada por las fuerzas rusas.









Ukraine war latest: Putin says Russia 'ready' to negotiate; Moscow accused of 'killing for pleasure' as 16 dead on Christmas Eve


Latest updates on the war in Ukraine as 16 killed in Kherson on Christmas Eve; Vladimir Putin says Russia is "ready" to negotiate but insists it is the West and Ukraine "refusing" to compromise. Listen to the latest episode of Ukraine War Diaries while you scroll.




news.sky.com


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (22 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Gracias por la puntualización sobre las ojivas  (error mio generalizar) y mi pésame al que tomo la fotografia tan de cerca del impacto del misil con su media tonelada de explosivo (es coña, se nota que es una camara fija de un campo de tiro). Mis dieses a Charly por la foto y el blog en cualquier caso y a ti por los apuntes.
> 
> Pero tengo que discutirte, la foto del piso si corresponde a un Iskander, las aletas de cola son similares a los Scarab/Tochka, pero en Iskander van a cola y en Tochka van en el fuselaje.
> 
> ...



Gotthard, tienes toda la razón en ello, no había observado correctamente la forma de las aletas de control ni la posición. 

Lo que me extrañó de esa foto del Iskander es que fué tomada cuando la guerra con Georgia en Gori y pensaba que los Iskander no estaban operativos aún en esas fechas, pero claramente es un Iskander. Erroneamente pensaba que no llevaban operativos tantos años, pero si, si los llevan.

Por cierto, muy buena la página, gracias.


----------



## Billy Ray (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pato Sentado (22 Mar 2022)

Mig29 dijo:


> El avance hacia Krivoi Rog, que parece que se va confirmando por todas las partes, es de lo más destacable y de lo que casi nadie habla. Puede ser determinante en esta guerra.



Yago de Cosas Militares lo dice hace días.
En la 2GM fue una gran batalla y detrás fue Odesa. Hay un eje en dirección N por la orilla E del Dniéper evidente


----------



## visaman (22 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Lo que dijimos los " Generales cuñados" el día 25 de febrero.
> 
> Galitza y el oeste, bombardeos de precisión y contra los suministros de armas, y después , ni poner un pie en tierra...
> 
> Que se la queden y la mantengan los UEvones ...y se convierta en el " paraíso" de los señores de la guerra, anarquia pura y mercado negro de armas. El sueño húmedo, de todos los contrabandistas de armas del mundo.



para equilibrarlo y debido a la situación económica en España deberíamos hacer una producción de drojas que permita surtir a Europa asi como una facultad universitaria para la carrera de blanqueo de dinero negro y otra de P... de Narco con especializaciones sesuales por módulos


----------



## Honkler (22 Mar 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Parece que los rusos no son capaces ni de hacer efectivo un ultimatum sobre una ciudad de 300.000hab. Como los polacos entren en Ucrania no paran hasta Moscú.



Eso pasa cuando tienes miramientos con la población civil. Los americones ya hace rato que habrían reducido a escombros la ciudad.


----------



## Nicors (22 Mar 2022)

¿La columna a Kiev para cuando? Ajjajajj


----------



## fulcrum29smt (22 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> cual es el ultimo modelo de lada de los que producen ahora que te gusta?









Producen algún modelo que podría tener aceptación en Europa, sobre todo por los precios, el Xray y el Vesta son los que tienen un diseño más actual.


----------



## Honkler (22 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


>



Siempre saludaba…


----------



## visaman (22 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El caso mas reciente que tengo en mi familia, un primo de mi madre, que tiene mi edad, esta casado con una gallega que tiene la doble nacionalidad española-estadounidense, dejo el trabajo fijo de cajero en un banco, ella trabajaba de enfermera en un hospital, malvendio casa, coches, tractores nuevos, maquinaria, tierras y se marcharon a Miami, trabajando los dos iban renqueando, tuvieron dos crios y las fotos que enviaban eran de super fiestas de cumpleaños, viajes, cochazos y resulta que vivian en un bloque de pisos lleno de panchos y negros haitianos...
> 
> PD- Unos diez años de sueño americano y regresaron a España sin un dolar en el bolsillo.



testimonio impresionante de ''american caspalife style''


----------



## visaman (22 Mar 2022)

Henri Dunant dijo:


> Prueban en ratones y monos un medicamento contra la radiación
> 
> 
> Un fármaco experimental ayudó a proteger a ratones y monos de los efectos dañinos de la radiación, indicaron expertos sobre un hallazgo que conduciría al desarrollo de tratamientos menos tóxicos para el cáncer o a una terapia de emergencia contra la exposición a la radiación...
> ...



importala y la probamos con harley qualicion y el feo


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

Es un rasgo estructural de las economías con sistemas de pensiones con fuerte sesgo hacia lo privado (Dinamarca, UK, Holanda y Suiza en Europa). Ocurre que los hogares a la vez se endeudan una barbaridad y ahorran mucho a largo plazo . Primero el elevado ahorro interno en fondos que buscan "securities" atractivas hace que haya toda la demanda que se quiera para bonos hipotecarios, de modo que no hay restricciones a los préstamos,.que crecen sin parar. Al final en todos esos países hay una deuda familiar gigantesca pero tambien muchos derechos en fondos de pensiones.


----------



## element (22 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Ya sabemos por qué las han castigado así: por robar.

Lo demás es propaganda progre.


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Producen algún modelo que podría tener aceptación en Europa, sobre todo por los precios, el Xray y el Vesta son los que tienen un diseño más actual.



1 miolon de rublos viene a ser 1M de pesetas o poco más ¿no? Esos precios en España los había en los primeros 80.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (22 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Hombre, reconocerás que en la democrática Ucrania es peor que en Rusia, al menos en esta última no atan a la gente en las farolas medio desnudos (incluyendo mujeres y niños) para que mueran de congelamiento mientras les atizan por oponerse a la guerra o tener una opinión diferente del régimen de Kiev. En Rusia a una mujer que mostró un cartel contra la guerra o contra la postura de Rusia solo le pusieron una simple multa de doscientos y pico euros, y eso que allí en comparación con la UE, sí que están en guerra de verdad.
> 
> Y lo de que en la UE nadie se siente coartado, no sé, pregúntale a los periodistas esos que aparecían en la lista sorosiana, a ver si se sienten coartados o no.. O pregúntales, ya en otros asuntos, a los que se manifestaban por las restricciones del covid, o al transportista que el otro día recibió un disparo de la autoridad.. O cuélate entre el público en un programa de TV y expláyate con un cartel contra el lgtbi o algunas de las cosas recogidas en el art.510 del código penal y que atañen también a las opiniones, a ver lo que te pasa (muy facilmente acabarías en juicio y linchado mediáticamente, y eso que aquí no estamos en guerra..)
> 
> En fin, que esto tampoco es ningún paraíso democrático y mucho menos en lo que respecta a la "libertad de expresión"



Te voy a contar una cosa.

La guerra es en suelo ucraniano, no ruso.

Si la guerra fuera en suelo ruso no los pondrian en una farola....

Todas tus comparaciones son como las que te dije de tu abuela, es comparar siempre a Dios con un ....

Eso es una técnica, intencionada o no.... usada en psicología.

Pero los hechos son tozudos, Loco zar es un criminal de guerra.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (22 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> *Eso es una técnica, intencionada o no.... usada en psicología.*




El qué? Atar a un tio a un poste hasta que se muera de hambre o frio? Joer ... vaya sicología ....  

Son unas bestias. Y luego cuando llegan los rusos a esconderse detrás de la gente .... unos putos mierdas tironucables.


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> testimonio impresionante de ''american caspalife style''



Emigrar para vivir peor, es un autentico disparate !!!.  

PD- La tv hace mucho daño en las cabecitas, consiguio su primer millon de dolares con 7 añitos.


----------



## Dylan Leary (22 Mar 2022)

El enemigo continúa destruyendo cínicamente el Mariupol ucraniano.
Aviones rusos lanzaron hoy dos bombas pesadas. La ciudad sufrió una destrucción aún mayor. Una vez más, está claro que los ocupantes no están interesados en la ciudad de Mariupol, quieren arrasarla y convertirla en cenizas de tierra muerta.


----------



## pepetemete (22 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Siempre saludaba…



Lo van a devolver por retrasado mental...por tranquilizar a la familia y tal


----------



## bk001 (22 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Muy grave este artículo de Medvedev, suena a amenaza velada. Recordemos que no da puntada sin hilo.Copio traducción automática:
> 
> _¨Sobre Polonia.
> 
> ...



todo lo que digo a continuación es con _"animus iocandi" _y como tal debe ser considerado:


Por dos veces menciona *demencia seni*l, al abuelo lo han captado enseguida


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (22 Mar 2022)

NM DPR: camiones cisterna y morteros de NM DPR destruyen conjuntamente una columna de vehículos blindados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y un automóvil que entrega municiones en el área fortificada de Maryinsky


----------



## Impresionante (22 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> El enemigo continúa destruyendo cínicamente el Mariupol ucraniano.
> Aviones rusos lanzaron hoy dos bombas pesadas. La ciudad sufrió una destrucción aún mayor. Una vez más, está claro que los ocupantes no están interesados en la ciudad de Mariupol, quieren arrasarla y convertirla en cenizas de tierra muerta.



Tú que ves ahí?


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (22 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El qué? Atar a un tio a un poste hasta que se muera de hambre o frio? Joer ... vaya sicología ....



Eso en una guerra es normal, no hay ni tiempo ni esfuerzo para vigilar a una persona, ni para desplazarla a una carcel. Cuando te mueres de hambre o sed y te pueden matar, si encima te roban. Para mi seria mas humanitario un tiro en la sien.
Asi al menos tiene la oportunidad de escapar, o que alguien la de agua y comida.
Los que viven en el mundo de la piruleta y ven en eso un acto criminal, tenéis que ver que habrá hecho esa persona.
En la guerra civil española te mataban por robar una gallina, y ahora los anormales diréis, vaya, por una gallina. Pero según el contexto esa gallina puede significar que sobreviva la que roba la gallina o el dueño.
Os agarraís a un clavo ardiendo por que es imposible defender al loco zar.


----------



## kelden (22 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> El enemigo continúa destruyendo cínicamente el Mariupol ucraniano.
> Aviones rusos lanzaron hoy dos bombas pesadas. La ciudad sufrió una destrucción aún mayor. Una vez más, está claro que los ocupantes no están interesados en la ciudad de Mariupol, quieren arrasarla y convertirla en cenizas de tierra muerta.



Es lo que tiene pelear contra unos maricones que se esconden detrás de los civiles.


----------



## Salamandra (22 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Te voy a contar una cosa.
> 
> La guerra es en suelo ucraniano, no ruso.
> 
> ...



No se pone en una farola a nadie. Además no están poniendo en una farola a los "extranjeros". Estos no dejan de ser aquellos a los que pidió tu ayuda una parte del país con la que estás en guerra, no son mercenarios.

Pero es que además estos angelitos ponen también a su propia población en las farolas y desde hace tiempo, no solo en esta guerra.


----------



## kelden (22 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Eso en una guerra es normal, no hay ni tiempo ni esfuerzo para vigilar a una persona, ni para desplazarla a una carcel. Cuando te mueres de hambre o sed y te pueden matar, si encima te roban. Para mi seria mas humanitario un tiro en la sien.
> Asi al menos tiene la oportunidad de escapar, o que alguien la de agua y comida.
> Los que viven en el mundo de la piruleta y ven en eso un acto criminal, tenéis que ver que habrá hecho esa persona.
> En la guerra civil española te mataban por robar una gallina, y ahora los anormales diréis, vaya, por una gallina. Pero según el contexto esa gallina puede significar que sobreviva la que roba la gallina o el dueño.
> Os agarraís a un clavo ardiendo por que es imposible defender al loco zar.



No te preocupes, a esos tios que andan dando clases de sicología les quedan pocos días de vida ....


----------



## visaman (22 Mar 2022)

al final acabaran creando una industria de eutanasia por kiki con las ukras que vengan par dejar de pagar pensiones


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Mar 2022)

Como se lie parda, el tito Lukas va directo a Vilnius, te pueden acusar de espia y te haras mas famoso que el jubileta de Carlet, que han detenido los rusos por mercenario !!!.

PD- Los polacos estan sonambulos perdidos y tienen que chocar contra el muro, los lituanos tambien estan on fire...


----------



## SanRu (22 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



¿Cuánto le pagan al Will Pulido ese? 

Es de largo el que más tonterías dice......


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (22 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No te preocupes, a esos tios que andan dando clases de sicología les quedan pocos días de vida ....



Van a morir matando al ejercito cobarde que les invade. Eso no te dice nada??? Un pais que no se rinde. Un pais que cada ciudad conquistada sacan la bandera del pais al invasor y prefieren morir que vivir con ellos???. 

Menuda basura humana tiene que ser el ejercito enemigo cuando no quieres ni su piedad una vez derrotado.


----------



## paconan (22 Mar 2022)

Tendrá algo que ver con esto?









Минобороны сообщило, что российские войска завершают разгром националистического батальона «Донбасс»


В российском Минобороны заявили, что войска завершают разгром украинского националистического батальона




web.archive.org




Peskov se negó a comentar sobre #Russian las pérdidas del ejército en #Ukraine , diciendo que era prerrogativa exclusiva del Ministerio de Defensa.


----------



## Homero+10 (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dylan Leary (22 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> No se pone en una farola a nadie. Además no están poniendo en una farola a los "extranjeros". Estos no dejan de ser aquellos a los que pidió tu ayuda una parte del país con la que estás en guerra, no son mercenarios.
> 
> Pero es que además estos angelitos ponen también a su propia población en las farolas y desde hace tiempo, no solo en esta guerra.



Que aprendan de nosotros


----------



## Don Pascual (22 Mar 2022)

Hace diez días, Putin estaba convirtiendo Rusia en la URSS porque los bloqueos y las empresas extranjeras y facebook y twitter y MacDonald.

Hoy.



Y esto acaba de empezar, que se jodan los rusos. Mas leña.!!


----------



## crocodile (22 Mar 2022)

Tropas rusas y de la DPR ya están llegando al centro de Mariupol.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (22 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Que aprendan de nosotros



Los globalistas defendéis eso precisamente


----------



## kelden (22 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> *Van a morir matando al ejercito cobarde que les invade. *Eso no te dice nada??? Un pais que no se rinde. Un pais que cada ciudad conquistada sacan la bandera del pais al invasor y prefieren morir que vivir con ellos???.



Van a morir matando gitanos indefensos, que es para lo único que valen.  



> Menuda basura humana tiene que ser el ejercito enemigo *cuando no quieres ni su piedad una vez derrotado.*



No es cuestion de querer o no. No pueden elegir. *DESNAZIFICACION*. A esos no les dejan ni rendirse, solo pueden elegir entre muerte rápida a bombazos o lenta en Magadán picando hielo


----------



## Impresionante (22 Mar 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



El hdp del Hermann es un pro globalismo brutal, ñle condecoraron los polacos y es anti ruso 100%.

Solo vende eslóganes populistas, no se los cree


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

Uno de los juguetes que ha neutralizado la capacidad aérea de Ucrania…


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (22 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Es lo que tiene pelear contra unos maricones que se esconden detrás de los civiles.



Maricones los que atacan por sorpresa de madrugada con artilleria de misiles desde kms.
Maricones dice, no hay país que este haciendo lo que hace este, menudo ejemplo.


kelden dijo:


> Van a morir matando gitanos indefensos, que es para lo único que valen.



Eso lo dice uno desde su casa foreando....precisamente al ejercito que más valor y coraje esta demostrando en decadas.

Ya veo lo valiente que eres o lo alineado que estas.


----------



## visaman (22 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Hace diez días, Putin estaba convirtiendo Rusia en la URSS porque los bloqueos y las empresas extranjeras y facebook y twitter y MacDonald.
> 
> Hoy.
> 
> ...



en dos semanas la UME conduciendo camiones a tope


----------



## Paddy McAloon (22 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Hace diez días, Putin estaba convirtiendo Rusia en la URSS porque los bloqueos y las empresas extranjeras y facebook y twitter y MacDonald.



*McDonald's*


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Mar 2022)

Chortinas ukras de uniforme, prisioneras de los ruskies, no demuestran demasiada alegria...






Tambien se ven prisioneros ucranianos, con una bolsa de picnic en las manos, los rusos les daran un par de bocatas y una naranja !!!...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (22 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Pero es que además estos angelitos ponen también a su propia población en las farolas y desde hace tiempo, no solo en esta guerra.


----------



## Gotthard (22 Mar 2022)

Mig29 dijo:


> El avance hacia Krivoi Rog, que parece que se va confirmando por todas las partes, es de lo más destacable y de lo que casi nadie habla. Puede ser determinante en esta guerra.



Krivoi Rog es el distribuidor de Ucrania Occidental hacia el este y una posicion de salida optima para cortar el Dniepr en Dnipopetrovsk o ir subiendo hacia Kiev por el sur. Quien tiene Krivoi Rog, puede cerrar el paso del Dnieper desde Kherson hasta Kiev (de Kiev a Kremenchuk solo hay un paso menor por la presa de Cherkasy)




Desde posiciones cercanas a Krivoi pueden facilmente atacar los puentes en Kremenchuk y cortar los suministros a Jarkov y mas importante, hacer la misma operacion contra Dnipopetrovsk o Zaporiyia estrangulando los suministros de las posiciones del ejercito ucraniano en el Donbass.

E importante, no les haria falta ocupar las ciudades, con controlar a tiro de artilleria desde un punto intermedio y con aviacion las autopistas y lineas ferreas les vale.

En resumen: cortarian en los puentes del Dnieper todo posible suministro de armas al este del pais y tendrian una posicion dura en caso de que el ejercito ucraniano que queda en occidente se reagrupase y lanzara una ofensiva hacia el este.



Spoiler: Tocho: Batalla del Dniper 1943, porque importa tanto Krivoi Rog



Para entender la importancia de esa zona historicamente, una de las mayores apuestas de Von Manstein en su defensa movil en la batalla del Dniepr fue defender a toda costa esa posición central del rio como pivote de toda la linea defensiva, una pena que Hitler se metiera en el asunto negandole los refuerzos que necesitaba y destituyendo del IV Panzerarmee a Hoth y del I a Mackesen.




Al final Manstein medio salvó los muebles quemando divisiones sustrayendolas o dislocandolas de otros puntos, debilitando la destruccion de las cabezas de puente que se iban estableciendo por todas partes. Al final el 15 de Septiembre Hitler entro en razones y aceptó la estrategia de Von Manstein, pero ya era demasiado tarde y las posiciones rusas en la margen oeste del rio se habian solidificado, y habia una rotura del frente seria por la zona de Pripiat que amenazaba con embolsarles contra los Cárpatos, pero los sovieticos optaron por liarse en la captura de Kiev, lo que los empantano varias semanas. Tambien cortaron las lineas con Crimea, pero se pudo mantener en el rio.




Incluso cae Dnipopetrovsk pero *Von Manstein acertadamente habia puesto su pivote en Krivoi Rog* y lo defendió a toda costa como piedra angular de toda su defensa, por lo que se puede decir que su operacion defensiva fue exitosa en el sentido de no conceder a los sovieticos ni una sola brecha que explotar y pagando un precio enorme por cada avance que lograron.

De hecho las fuerzas sovieticas eran mayores 2 a 1 en infanteria y 4 a 1 en artilleria a las alemanas.




Si hubiera podido tener el pie mas firme en el nudo de Dnipopetrovsk al principio posiblemente habria tenido margen para mover reservas al norte y frustar el cruce del Dniepr por Konev. Como dice en su libro, fueron victorias frustradas.


----------



## kelden (22 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Maricones los que atacan por sorpresa de madrugada con artilleria de misiles desde kms.
> Maricones dice, no hay país que este haciendo lo que hace este, menudo ejemplo.



Solo unos maricas sin cojones sacrifican a sus propios civiles para no dar la cara. 



> Eso lo dice uno desde su casa foreando....precisamente al ejercito que más valor y coraje esta demostrando en decadas.
> 
> Ya veo lo valiente que eres o lo alineado que estas.



Encastillarte en una ciudad llena de civiles para usarlos de escudos humanos no es guerra. Eso, de toda la vida, es terrorismo. O, por lo menos, eso es lo que decían nuestros medios cuando lo hacían Saddam en Bagdad o los islamistas en Faluya. Tomar como rehenes a la población civil decían.


----------



## JOS1378 (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## crocodile (22 Mar 2022)

Yate de multimillonario ruso incautado en Gibraltar .









Russian billionaire’s yacht seized in Gibraltar


A superyacht owned by a Russian billionaire has been seized in the British Overseas Territory of Gibraltar.




ukdefencejournal.org.uk


----------



## Ulisses (22 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Chortinas ukras de uniforme, prisioneras de los ruskies, no demuestran demasiada alegria...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 994416
> 
> ...




Pues se supone que ésas son las que tenían que venir como refugiadas para hacer las delicias de los foreros. Pero, posiblemente, los que van a venir como refugiados son otros: los que varean y enculan a la población civil atada a una farola con plástico de embalar.


----------



## visaman (22 Mar 2022)

me pregunto que habría pasado si España no llega entrar ni en la Otan ni en la CEE, hubiésemos seguido con nuestra peseta creando más industria y tratando de exportar todo lo posible a Latinoamérica y donde se pudiera y tuviésemos buenas relaciones con los rusos y no hubiésemos apoyado las sanciones, donde estaríamos hoy. 

la europeizacion nos ha echo mucho daño


----------



## McNulty (22 Mar 2022)

Estoy enganchadome a los vídeos del puto kadyrov y sus colegis, es una especie de antinetflix. Testo a full, armas, explosiones, lanzagranadas a pelito, barbudos rugiendo duro con el ak47 en el maletero. Son como talibanes pero con armamento moderno. Parece el puto ejército de los clones, todos iguales los cabrones.

Allah akbar putin.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (22 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Solo unos maricas sin cojones sacrifican a sus propios civiles para no dar la cara.
> 
> 
> 
> Encastillarte en una ciudad llena de civiles para usarlos de escudos humanos no es guerra. Eso, de toda la vida, es terrorismo. O, por lo menos, eso es lo que decían nuestros medios cuando lo hacían Saddam en Bagdad o los islamistas en Faluya. Tomar como rehenes a la población civil decían.



Que mueran civiles no es culpa de los misiles tirados por millares sin discrección en hospitales, centros comerciales, escuelas, guarderias, etc
Es culpa de la población civil. Que según tu logica se tendrán que ir de la ciudad a su 2º residencia para que no los bombarden.


----------



## JOS1378 (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (22 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> *me pregunto que habría pasado si España no llega entrar ni en la Otan ni en la CEE, hubiésemos seguido con nuestra peseta creando más industria y tratando de exportar todo lo posible a Latinoamérica y donde se pudiera y tuviésemos buenas relaciones con los rusos y no hubiésemos apoyado las sanciones, donde estaríamos hoy.*
> 
> la europeizacion nos ha echo mucho daño



Falso .... nos hubieran hecho lo mismo que a Venezuela o Cuba. O lo que le hacían a Franco hasta que puso el ojete para que se lo taladraran los yankis desde todos los ángulos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Mar 2022)

El jefe de la administración militar regional de Kiev ha dicho que Bucha y Gostomel están totalmente bajo control ruso. Según él, las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas son incapaces de emprender una acción ofensiva en esta zona por el momento y tratan de impedir que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas avancen hacia la capital.

Ayer mismo, las tropas ucranianas volaron un puente ferroviario sobre Irpen, lo que indica indirectamente un deterioro de la situación de la defensa de Kiev. Sin embargo, las afirmaciones sobre la pérdida total de Bucha pueden ser deliberadas para crear un telón de fondo de victorias inexistentes. Dentro de unos días, los propagandistas publicarán fotos de la parte controlada de la ciudad y volverán a hablar de un exitoso contraataque, que en realidad no tuvo lugar en esa zona.

Cómo se ve en la práctica se puede ver en la "liberación" de Makarov, que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas no habían tomado previamente.
#Kiev #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## kelden (22 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Que mueran civiles no es culpa de los misiles tirados por millares sin discrección en hospitales, centros comerciales, escuelas, guarderias, etc
> Es culpa de la población civil. Que según tu logica se tendrán que ir de la ciudad a su 2º residencia para que no los bombarden.



Que mueran civiles es culpa de unos terroristas que no tienen ningún escrúpulo en mezclarse con su población civil para no dar la cara.


----------



## paconan (22 Mar 2022)

Parece que hay avances en las negociaciones, consideran a ucrania un estado soberano 


El Kremlin agradeció la declaración de Zelensky sobre un referéndum en Ucrania
*Peskov instó a no olvidarse de las negociaciones con Rusia tras las palabras de Zelensky sobre el referéndum*

Ucrania, como estado soberano, puede tener sus propios procedimientos, pero no es deseable retrasar las negociaciones, dijo el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov.
Entonces comentó las palabras del presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelensky , de que los temas discutidos con Rusia sobre las garantías de seguridad, sobre la RPD , la LPR y Crimea finalmente deberían ser decididos por el pueblo ucraniano en un referéndum.

"Ucrania es un estado soberano, y debería haber algunos procedimientos estatales internos. Pero, además de esto, están esas sustancias que están en la mesa de negociación de las dos delegaciones. No puedo interferir en los detalles de estas sustancias. Estamos convencido de que, en este momento, la adopción y su publicidad solo puede dañar el proceso de negociación, que ya va mucho más lento y menos significativo de lo que nos gustaría", dijo Peskov, respondiendo a una pregunta sobre cómo ve el Kremlin tal perspectiva.

В Кремле оценили заявление Зеленского о референдуме на Украине


----------



## JOS1378 (22 Mar 2022)

Haciendo amigos


----------



## Don Pascual (22 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> *McDonald's*



Perdone usted.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (22 Mar 2022)

ya sabemos a que viene Biden. A preparar la independencia europea del gas ruso y reemplazarlo por el suyo, que cuesta un 20% más. 









Why Biden can't help Europe rid itself of Russian gas


"Governments don’t make deals," said the director of Tufts University's Climate Policy Lab.




www.politico.com





Esperemos que hayamos superado [la dependencia europea de Rusia] y produzcamos más energía para abastecerles el próximo invierno", dijo en una entrevista el senador republicano por Alaska Dan Sullivan.

Se espera que la cuestión sea un tema central cuando Biden visite Europa para asistir a una cumbre de la OTAN y a una reunión del Consejo Europeo prevista para el jueves. Se espera que el asesor principal de la Casa Blanca para la seguridad energética, Amos Hochstein, y los miembros de la Oficina de Recursos Energéticos del Departamento de Estado le acompañen, dijo una persona familiarizada con los planes.


----------



## Gotthard (22 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> en dos semanas la UME conduciendo camiones a tope



Ni por esas. Ni decomisando camiones a los huelgistas hay suficiente numero de conductores militares en todos los cuerpos del ejercito español.

La unica solucion que Sanches ponga un estado de alarma, decrete la militarizacion del sector y obligue a punta de subfusiles a los conductores a hacer su trabajo, pero tal y como estan los animos y tal que es el numero de conductores que apoyan la huelga puede acabar la cosa fatal. Ni Sanchez es Rubalcaba ni los camioneros son controladores aereos que se rascan los huevos con un sueldo de cuarto de kilo al año y que huelguean porque quieren currar todavia menos y cobrar todavia mas. Los camioneros son gente muy desesperada, casi tanto como lo vamos a estar nosotros cuando se vaya definitivamente a tomar por culo la cadena de suministros y no llegue ni el pan a las tiendas.

Respuesta del gobierno a la crisis:
a) No se podia de saber.
b) Franco Putin es muy malo y fascista.


----------



## Billy Ray (22 Mar 2022)

_Casa Blanca: El gobierno ruso está "explorando opciones para potenciales ciberataques" a infraestructuras críticas en Estados Unidos.

Quieres decir que la CIA va a atacar nuestra propia infraestructura y etiquetarla como un ataque ruso. Quiero decir, ellos escribieron el manual de estas cosas._


----------



## visaman (22 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Estoy enganchadome a los vídeos del puto kadyrov y sus colegis, es una especie de antinetflix. Testo a full, armas, explosiones, lanzagranadas a pelito, barbudos rugiendo duro con el ak47 en el maletero. Son como talibanes pero con armamento moderno. Parece el puto ejército de los clones, todos iguales los cabrones.
> 
> Allah akbar putin.



tu te quieres hacer checheno pa ligarte chortinas moritas aquí


----------



## arriondas (22 Mar 2022)

Va a saber más el _ejperto _ese que todo un general del ejército de los EEUU. Todos los que saben DE VERDAD acerca de esto coinciden más o menos en lo que dice Flynn, y sus conclusiones no son precisamente las del Ejército del Pájaro Azul.

Aunque bueno, eso de saber... Pérez Triana sabe lo que está pasando en realidad, pero se dedica a propagar la narrativa de quien le paga. Es lo que hay.


----------



## vettonio (22 Mar 2022)

Misiles ucranianos derribados sobre territorio ruso cerca de Belgorod al N.NE de Jarkov (Ucrania)


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (22 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Que mueran civiles es culpa de unos terroristas que no tienen ningún escrúpulo en mezclarse con su población civil para no dar la cara.



Claro claro.....que se junten todos y se vayan al campo a hacer la guerra todos juntitos....


----------



## PutoNWO (22 Mar 2022)

element dijo:


> Ya sabemos por qué las han castigado así: por robar.
> 
> Lo demás es propaganda progre.



Porqué mientes si iban con las bolsas de haber comprado y encima no tienen cara de Eslavas y si de romaní? Te gustaría que se lo hicieran a tu madre idiota?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (22 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> El viernes se acaba la guerra:
> 
> Los ocupantes tienen serios problemas para proporcionar sus tropas. Los orcos no tienen comida, ni municiones, ni combustible.
> 
> ...





Esto es del día 4 de marzo, hace 18 días. 

_El investigador de Bellingcat, Christo Grozev, dice que #Russia le quedan recursos para la guerra hasta el domingo, después de lo cual colapsarán._


----------



## visaman (22 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Ni por esas. Ni decomisando camiones a los huelgistas hay suficiente numero de conductores militares en todos los cuerpos del ejercito español.
> 
> La unica solucion que Sanches ponga un estado de alarma, decrete la militarizacion del sector y obligue a punta de subfusiles a los conductores a hacer su trabajo, pero tal y como estan los animos y tal que es el numero de conductores que apoyan la huelga puede acabar la cosa fatal. Ni Sanchez es Rubalcaba ni los camioneros son controladores aereos que se rascan los huevos con un sueldo de cuarto de kilo al año y que huelguean porque quieren currar todavia menos y cobrar todavia mas. Los camioneros son gente muy desesperada, casi tanto como lo vamos a estar nosotros cuando se vaya definitivamente a tomar por culo la cadena de suministros y no llegue ni el pan a las tiendas.
> 
> ...



na montamos una linea de logística también con las jenaras subvencionadas, personal esclavo de Amazon etc... hasta cubrir el cupo


----------



## Gotthard (22 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Chortinas ukras de uniforme, prisioneras de los ruskies, no demuestran demasiada alegria...
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 994422
> ...



Pobres chavalas, ni 20 años tienen. Hay que ser muy hijo de puta para meterlas en una guerra a sabiendas de que van contra profesionales... y eso las salva, si fueran militares rusas capturadas por sus compañeros de Azov o de Pravy Sektor estarian violadas en grupo y asesinadas.


----------



## JOS1378 (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (22 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Ni por esas. Ni decomisando camiones a los huelgistas hay suficiente numero de conductores militares en todos los cuerpos del ejercito español.
> 
> La unica solucion que Sanches ponga un estado de alarma, decrete la militarizacion del sector y obligue a punta de subfusiles a los conductores a hacer su trabajo, pero tal y como estan los animos y tal que es el numero de conductores que apoyan la huelga puede acabar la cosa fatal. Ni Sanchez es Rubalcaba ni los camioneros son controladores aereos que se rascan los huevos con un sueldo de cuarto de kilo al año y que huelguean porque quieren currar todavia menos y cobrar todavia mas. Los camioneros son gente muy desesperada, casi tanto como lo vamos a estar nosotros cuando se vaya definitivamente a tomar por culo la cadena de suministros y no llegue ni el pan a las tiendas.
> 
> ...



El problema de los pequeños transportistas autónomos, yo lo he sido y lo dejé en 2012 porque ya desde 2008 no daba lo que debía dar, es que, en este modelo económico, no son competitivos. Si saben hacer otra cosa que lo dejen. O que vayan aprendiendo a hacer otra cosa porque el modelo no se va a cambiar.


----------



## Gotthard (22 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> na montamos una lineo de logística también con las jenaras subvencionadas, personal esclavo de Amazon etc... hasta cubrir el cupo



Hostia, funcicharos al mando de trailers de 18 ejes.....


----------



## Marchamaliano (22 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Ni por esas. Ni decomisando camiones a los huelgistas hay suficiente numero de conductores militares en todos los cuerpos del ejercito español.
> 
> La unica solucion que Sanches ponga un estado de alarma, decrete la militarizacion del sector y obligue a punta de subfusiles a los conductores a hacer su trabajo, pero tal y como estan los animos y tal que es el numero de conductores que apoyan la huelga puede acabar la cosa fatal. Ni Sanchez es Rubalcaba ni los camioneros son controladores aereos que se rascan los huevos con un sueldo de cuarto de kilo al año y que huelguean porque quieren currar todavia menos y cobrar todavia mas. Los camioneros son gente muy desesperada, casi tanto como lo vamos a estar nosotros cuando se vaya definitivamente a tomar por culo la cadena de suministros y no llegue ni el pan a las tiendas.
> 
> ...



¿Que van a obligar con el fusil, a arrancar el camión si no tienes gasoil? A pasarlas putas, que lo han decidido los amos de la momia.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (22 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pobres chavalas, ni 20 años tienen. Hay que ser muy hijo de puta para meterlas en una guerra a sabiendas de que van contra profesionales... y eso las salva, si fueran militares rusas capturadas por sus compañeros de Azov o de Pravy Sektor estarian violadas en grupo y asesinadas.



Esas "inocentes" chicas seguramente sean voluntarias, patriotas, Nazis... El sistema educativo de Ucrania y su rusofobia les lleva a acabar adoctrinadas como Nazis.

Acordaos de las adolescentes que preparaban cocteles molotov en el 2014 en Odessa.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## eltonelero (22 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> me pregunto que habría pasado si España no llega entrar ni en la Otan ni en la CEE, hubiésemos seguido con nuestra peseta creando más industria y tratando de exportar todo lo posible a Latinoamérica y donde se pudiera y tuviésemos buenas relaciones con los rusos y no hubiésemos apoyado las sanciones, donde estaríamos hoy.
> 
> la europeizacion nos ha echo mucho daño



La cuestión no era si España no llega a entrar en la OTAN sino si a España llegan a permitirle estar fuera de la OTAN.
Tras Carrero Blanco dejamos de ser un estado soberano.


----------



## McNulty (22 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> tu te quieres hacer checheno pa ligarte chortinas moritas aquí



En los mensajes de telegram del canal, está repleto de chortinas ruskies mojaditas viendo a sus posicionaditos chechenos defender rusia. Los que vuelvan vivos tendrán un harén.


----------



## Feriri88 (22 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Mariúpol es clave. Tan pronto lo controle los rusos empezarán a pensar en acabar la guerra.
> 
> Es la salida al mar del Donbás, fundamental para su independencia




Asi tienen salida al mar de azov y este al negro y este al mediterráneo y este al atlantico donde vender....


Una puta mierda a nadie


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

Si la esposa de un simple diputado pasa por la frontera con 30M, el nivel de corrupción debe ser sideral.


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pobres chavalas, ni 20 años tienen. Hay que ser muy hijo de puta para meterlas en una guerra a sabiendas de que van contra profesionales... y eso las salva, si fueran militares rusas capturadas por sus compañeros de Azov o de Pravy Sektor estarian violadas en grupo y asesinadas.



Esas txavalas todas han recibido un lavado de cerebro ultranacionalista, pero aunque fueran del Sector Derecho, no creo que los oficiales rusos y el estado mayor permitan violaciones de mujeres...

PD- No hay ningun caso conocido, por el momento.


----------



## visaman (22 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Ni por esas. Ni decomisando camiones a los huelgistas hay suficiente numero de conductores militares en todos los cuerpos del ejercito español.
> 
> La unica solucion que Sanches ponga un estado de alarma, decrete la militarizacion del sector y obligue a punta de subfusiles a los conductores a hacer su trabajo, pero tal y como estan los animos y tal que es el numero de conductores que apoyan la huelga puede acabar la cosa fatal. Ni Sanchez es Rubalcaba ni los camioneros son controladores aereos que se rascan los huevos con un sueldo de cuarto de kilo al año y que huelguean porque quieren currar todavia menos y cobrar todavia mas. Los camioneros son gente muy desesperada, casi tanto como lo vamos a estar nosotros cuando se vaya definitivamente a tomar por culo la cadena de suministros y no llegue ni el pan a las tiendas.
> 
> ...



no seas tan pesimista después de que nos comamos los gatos de las charos, entonces recurriremos al canibalismo, los que sean listos estarán recurriendo al mercado negro de armas de fuego, pero la borregada atacara con sus cuchillos corte mágico y encima sin tener ni puta idea de como matar a la gente, con lo cual la escabechina generalizada será sangrienta y los que sobrevivan violaran pero muy salvajemente, en fin una vuelta a la guerra de la independencia contra napoleón


----------



## Gotthard (22 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Esas "inocentes" chicas seguramente sean voluntarias, patriotas, Nazis... El sistema educativo de Ucrania y su rusofobia les lleva a acabar adoctrinadas como Nazis.
> 
> Acordaos de las adolescentes que preparaban cocteles molotov en el 2014 en Odessa.



Por lo que llevo visto a cada prisionero lo investigan a fondo los de la FSB, y si han participado en mierdas nazis se van derechos a Kolima a disfrutar del clima o a contar peces al fondo del mar de Azov. Si no son regulares del ejercito ya es empezar mal, pero por los uniformes estandar, lo parecen. Seguramente proceden de alguno de los cuarteles que han rendido los rusos en los ultimos dias.


----------



## Riina (22 Mar 2022)

Son activos de la CIA , o de la OTAN. Ucrania no entrarà como país en la OTAN, pero algunos ciudadanos trabajan para Occidente. El problema es que buena pare de los habitantes del país no comulgan con Occidente. Zelensky acabará en USA o Londres, acompañado de buena parte de los políticos y oligarcas nacionalistas. Sólo son _ninots_, que decimos en Catalunya.


----------



## Feriri88 (22 Mar 2022)

El suyo el que mas

Que se jodan
Y si pasan frio que pidan su incorporación bajo soberania austriaca


----------



## Señor X (22 Mar 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Sobre el asunto del paro de transportistas, acaba de decir Ignacio Escolar en una tertulia de la cadena SER que tenemos que enterarnos de una vez que estamos en guerra y no hay que exigir tanto.
> 
> Impresionante.



Si estamos en guerra, lo que tiene que hacer el gobierno de España es una declaración oficial a la Federación Rusa, para que se den por enterados, como mandan las leyes y costumbres de la guerra, y esperar sus consecuencias.

Obviamente se refiere a que Escolar, los que le rodean, los que le pagan y los que están por encima de él, están en guerra con Rusia. Ha usado un plural mayestático, pero no de los españoles, de su entorno.


----------



## Gotthard (22 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Esas txavalas todas han recibido un lavado de cerebro ultranacionalista, pero aunque fueran del Sector Derecho, no creo que los oficiales rusos y el estado mayor permitan violaciones de mujeres...
> 
> PD- No hay ningun caso conocido, por el momento.



En el ejercito sovietico sin permiso expreso del mando te fusilaban hasta por ir a mear. El ejercito ruso creo que esto en parte se ha retomado, sobre todo despues del desmadre y el descredito que fue la corrupcion en la tropa de la primera guerra Chechenia.


----------



## vettonio (22 Mar 2022)

Los residentes de Mariupol liberados de los nazis piden que se libere a las personas, en su mayoría niños y ancianos, en total más de 100 personas que están sentadas en el sótano en la dirección "Moskovskaya Street 64-

Allí, en el sótano, en un edificio de diez pisos, todavía está entero". Los militares ucranianos no les dejan salir, se esconden detrás de ellos, dice la mujer. El soldado le pregunta por qué decidió que eran ucranianos. La mujer dice: "Van por ahí con vendas azules en sus mangas
Victor vicktop55
@vicktop55
-
55min
"Ayer enterraron a un niño de 12 años, murió, lo enterraron justo en el patio de la casa". El soldado ruso tranquiliza a la gente, dice que sigan adelante, que se calmen, que todo ha terminado. El hombre responde que no, que da miedo detrás de Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## Gotthard (22 Mar 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Si estamos en guerra, lo que tiene que hacer el gobierno de España es una declaración oficial a la Federación Rusa, para que se den por enterados, como mandan las leyes y costumbres de la guerra, y esperar sus consecuencias.
> 
> Obviamente se refiere a que Escolar, los que le rodean, los que le pagan y los que están por encima de él, están en guerra con Rusia. Ha usado un plural mayestático, pero no de los españoles, de su entorno.



Yo no estoy en guerra ni con Rusia ni con Ucrania. Pero me van a joder ambos.


----------



## visaman (22 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El problema de los pequeños transportistas autónomos, yo lo he sido y lo dejé en 2012 porque ya desde 2008 no daba lo que debía dar, es que, en este modelo económico, no son competitivos. Si saben hacer otra cosa que lo dejen. O que vayan aprendiendo a hacer otra cosa porque el modelo no se va a cambiar.



te sacaste una oposición u que?


----------



## visaman (22 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Hostia, funcicharos al mando de trailers de 18 ejes.....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 994457



es la jugada perfecta y lo sabes


----------



## vettonio (22 Mar 2022)

Las fuerzas ucranianas no pueden salir, porque su situación de abastecimiento (combustible) es desesperada, y todo movimiento montado sería blanco de la aviación rusa.
Tendrían que ir a pie por la noche a lo largo de 300 km para alejarse - Se acabó el juego para las fuerzas ucranianas en el este.
-> twitter.com/SRomanum/statu...


----------



## Billy Ray (22 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El hdp del Hermann es un pro globalismo brutal, ñle condecoraron los polacos y es anti ruso 100%.
> 
> Solo vende eslóganes populistas, no se los cree



Ese es otro submarino de la masonería en VOX, Santiago no se entera de nada, le están llenando el partido de mierda literalmente.


----------



## manalons (22 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


>



Ay madre....como en un par de años se lo lleve puesto un avión de Iberia...


----------



## visaman (22 Mar 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Asi tienen salida al mar de azov y este al negro y este al mediterráneo y este al atlantico donde vender....
> 
> 
> Una puta mierda a nadie



hombre si se lo montan bien aquí las mafias rusas pueden dar salida a los AK si nos los ponen a buen precio en el mercado negro y los que tengan chalet se cogen como bonus el INSTALAZA


----------



## Billy Ray (22 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Krivoi Rog es el distribuidor de Ucrania Occidental hacia el este y una posicion de salida optima para cortar el Dniepr en Dnipopetrovsk o ir subiendo hacia Kiev por el sur. Quien tiene Krivoi Rog, puede cerrar el paso del Dnieper desde Kherson hasta Kiev (de Kiev a Kremenchuk solo hay un paso menor por la presa de Cherkasy)
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 994390
> 
> ...



Lo dije la primera semana de guerra, lo del movimiento hacia Odessa/Nikolaev no lo ví claro salvo para proteger el flanco de ese ataque. La jugada es Krivoi-Rog.


----------



## Dylan Leary (22 Mar 2022)

Los ucranianos también tienen la culpa de la creación del coronavirus

Esta es la opinión de los diputados rusos del esquizofrénico LDPR. Encontraron un rastro ucraniano en la creación del coronavirus y ofrecieron demandar a Kiev por daños a toda la economía mundial.

¡¡¡El grado más alto de locura!!!


----------



## vettonio (22 Mar 2022)

Los chechenos y los drones ZALA UAV zona Kiev


----------



## Yomateix (22 Mar 2022)

Hemos pasado de:

*El Gobierno de Sánchez planea un apagón nuclear escalonado*

El nuevo Gobierno de Pedro Sánchez pretende dar un giro a la política energética nacional y dar los primeros pasos para echar el cierre a las centrales nucleares españolas

A esto:

*Sánchez insta a la UE a reducir los costes de la energía para no ser "rehenes de Putin" y limitar el daño económico de la guerra en Ucrania*


Mientras otros paises como Francia continuaban construyendo reactores nucleares para abaratar costes de electricidad, Sánchez no hace nada (ni tan siquiera aumenta las renovables para aunque sean más caras tener una alternativa) y espera que todo se lo solucione la Unión Europea. Que hombre más incapaz.....y siempre es culpa de los demás, pandemia...todo iba mal por culpa de la oposición...que sube la luz, se inventa que está a niveles de 2018 gracias a el (además es que miente de forma tan absurda e incoherente) y ahora todo culpa de Putin....¿Transportistas? Culpa de Vox o te sale la ministra de transportes a decir que ya no hay motivo para una huelga, horas después de que los transportistas hayan dicho que habrá huelga general. Eso si, para subir sus salarios si que hay dinero. Este gobierno vive en su mundo aparte. Pero siempre se puede seguir culpando de todo a los Rusos.

Y por otro lado:

*La UE ya ha acordado 1.200 millones de euros (1.300 millones de dólares) en fondos de emergencia para ayudar a las autoridades ucranianas. *

 El comisario de Economía, Paolo Gentiloni, ha reconocido este martes que *las sanciones impuestas a Rusia por parte de la UE* en respuesta a la incursión militar en Ucrania *están teniendo repercusiones en el alza de los precios así como en el abastecimiento de materias primas* en el mercado comunitario*. *


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Los ucranianos también tienen la culpa de la creación del coronavirus
> 
> Esta es la opinión de los diputados rusos del esquizofrénico LDPR. Encontraron un rastro ucraniano en la creación del coronavirus y ofrecieron demandar a Kiev por daños a toda la economía mundial.
> 
> ¡¡¡El grado más alto de locura!!!



Los chinos también sospechan lo mismo…curioso…


----------



## Dylan Leary (22 Mar 2022)

Italia quiere ver a Ucrania en la UE. Así lo afirmó el primer ministro Mario Draghi después de un discurso en video del presidente de Ucrania al parlamento italiano.

“Quiero decirle al presidente Zelensky que Italia está del lado de Ucrania en este proceso. Italia quiere ver a Ucrania en la UE”, dijo el primer ministro italiano.


----------



## mazuste (22 Mar 2022)

*LA BATALLA POR ODESSA*

_*En el suroeste de Ucrania, la ciudad portuaria de Odesa es el principal bastión militar, político y logístico del sur del país
que sigue bajo el control de Kiev. Odesa es el centro logístico que surte al frente ucraniano al noreste, como Nikolayev, 
por ejemplo, pero también es el último cerrojo que impide la unión de las operaciones militares rusas en el frente sur 
con sus fuerzas estacionadas en Transnistria.

Además, este gran puerto del Mar Negro es un alto símbolo de la historia rusa del Mar Negro, de Novorossiya, esta tierra
reconquistada a los otomanos por la emperatriz Catalina II y un alto lugar de la liberación de Ucrania cuando el Ejército
Rojo aplastó a las fuerzas alemanas.

Esta batalla, al igual que la actual batalla de Kharvov en el noroeste de Ucrania, será esencial si las autoridades de Kiev *_
*persisten en sacrificarse a los intereses de Estados Unidos.*
Odessa...
Erwin Castel


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Mar 2022)

La propaganda ucraniana, vende estas imagenes como una incautacion de armas a grupos separatistas hungaros en Transcarpatia, pero la realidad es otra, *el trafico de armas hacia Polonia y la Union Europea !!!. Peligro Burbus... *


----------



## bigmaller (22 Mar 2022)

A mi me parece que este tio es CIA pura. 

Parecia un movimiento tipico "a la italiana"... Muy popular todo... Muy cómico... Pero un cómico normal no es capaz de enfrentarse a esto. 

Mucha casualidad que sea un superhombre capaz de creer que el es alguien como para tomar decisiones que afectan a vidas de cientos de miles de personas. Tiene que estar dirigido.


----------



## Dylan Leary (22 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los chinos también sospechan lo mismo…curioso…



Muy fiable lo que diga China respecto al COVID









Vuelve el bulo de la 'gripe española': China acusa a España de ser el origen del coronavirus


El país ha asegurado buscar explicaciones fuera de sus fronteras y sitúa en la diana a países como España, Francia o Italia.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## morpheus2010 (22 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Ojalá no manden más armas y el interés de los mass media occidentales decrezca a la mínima. Se lo está ganando a pulso. Este y los americanos quieren meternos en el conflicto sí o sí.



Aquí hay cosas que nadie cuenta, mucha propaganda por todos lados, intereses ocultos que en nada tienen que ver con el bienestar de los ciudadanos.
Esto es una guerra.
Si es cierto lo de las bajas rusas, pues habrá que creer que son muchas más.
Habrá que saber cuántas son del bando ucraniano sobre todo civiles.
En definitiva, un desastre


NPI dijo:


> Cuenta principal @morpheus2010 y una de sus múltiples cuentas secundarias @RePlIcAnTe_2020



Espero que no trabajes en el CNI, aunque eso explicaría muchas cosas


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

No hay más que ver los libros de Física y Matemáticas de la editorial MIR, dan por hecho un nivel muy alto en el lector y economizan las explicaciones superfluas, no son libros para consultar así como así.


----------



## Homero+10 (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (22 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Hostia, funcicharos al mando de trailers de 18 ejes.....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 994457



   Esa es una de las peores cosas que te pueden pasar con un camión. Eso y los 4 ó 5 kms marcha atrás sin poder dar la vuelta que le quedarán por el carretil de mierda por el que ha llegao hasta ahí .... También el tio muy pocas luces para encasquetarse así .....

Seguro que ahora anda de huelga pidiendo que le paguemos el gasoil entre todos ....


----------



## Proletario Blanco (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## workforfood (22 Mar 2022)

Italia es más ProOtan que España, fue otro país liberado por su amo Estados Unidos. Alemania se equivocó profundamente tener el peso muerto de Italia como aliado para luego combatir contra su antiguo aliado Alemania.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (22 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El carnicero de Los Balcanes. El agente de Washington. Pues que predique con el ejemplo, y vaya él en primer lugar, delante de todo el mundo. Que apostar con el dinero de los demás es muy fácil.



A este perrancano anglosionista...espero verle alguna vez colgando de un pino...algun serbio de bien lo enganchara...estoy seguro.


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

Será Don Smirnoff...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Muy fiable lo que diga China respecto al COVID
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te dejo un enlace…que es lo que te puedo dar…lo otro ya corre de tu cuenta…








Creado en laboratorio el virus de la gripe que dejó 50 millones de muertes en 1918


Este avance de científicos españoles y estadounidenses permitirá predecir nuevas pandemias de gripe y desarrollar vacunas preventivas



www.abc.es


----------



## gargamelix (22 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> No hay más que ver los libros de Física y Matemáticas de la editorial MIR, dan por hecho un nivel muy alto en el lector y economizan las explicaciones superfluas, no son libros para consultar así como así.



Algunos eran muy buenos, las ediciones en inglés se conseguian por 100 pesetas en los 90, y tapa dura! Por ahí tengo unos cuantos.


----------



## Dylan Leary (22 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Te dejo un enlace…que es lo que te puedo dar…lo otro ya corre de tu cuenta…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Honkler (22 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Esas txavalas todas han recibido un lavado de cerebro ultranacionalista, pero aunque fueran del Sector Derecho, no creo que los oficiales rusos y el estado mayor permitan violaciones de mujeres...
> 
> PD- No hay ningun caso conocido, por el momento.



Después de lo ocurrido en Alemania en el 45, esos temas los tienen bastante controlados.


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> No te metas con los húngaros que por ahora están " callados" (Orban claro está) y les tienen muchas ganitas a los ucros y en especial a los matones de Aidar.
> 
> Que los 300.000 húngaros de Transcarpatia, se las han hecho pasar igual de putas, que a los del Donbass.



Es una zona montañosa, al anochecer cualquier vecino de la zona es un contrabandista en potencia, conocedores del terreno, meten en una mochila 20-25 kilogramos de armas y municiones, cruzan la frontera comunitaria por el monte, campo a traves, llegan a donde tienen el contacto, sueltan las armas, cogen los euros y regresan a casa.

PD- El problema no son las pistolas, el problema son los kalashnikov, los rpg, los explosivos y los manpads.


----------



## Teuro (22 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Las relaciones entre la Federación Rusa y los Estados Unidos están a punto de romperse - Viceministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia Ryabkov*



Pésima noticia si se produce, sin frenos a la guerra total.


----------



## vettonio (22 Mar 2022)

Combates casa a casa en Mariupol. Hay civiles en los edificios.


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dylan Leary (22 Mar 2022)

¿Por qué no usa España su uranio? Hay reservas para cubrir todo el suministro y no depender de Rusia


España cuenta con las reservas de uranio más importantes de la Unión Europea, con capacidad para cubrir la demanda nacional y no depender de las importaciones procedentes de Rusia y "otros países cuya fiabilidad jurídica es cuestionable", según datos de Berkeley Minera España.



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Octubrista (22 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> No hay más que ver los libros de Física y Matemáticas de la editorial MIR, dan por hecho un nivel muy alto en el lector y economizan las explicaciones superfluas, no son libros para consultar así como así.





gargamelix dijo:


> Algunos eran muy buenos, las ediciones en inglés se conseguian por 100 pesetas en los 90, y tapa dura! Por ahí tengo unos cuantos.



Aquellos gloriosos libros de esas editoriales rusas, en especial los de recopilaciones de ejercicios de; cálculo, física, EEDD, química, etc, de 5.000 ejercicios en 5.000, que cualquier aspirante a estudiar ingeniería del este de Europa, controlaban al dedillo.


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Mar 2022)

¡Vuelve Octubre!
Se celebraron mítines de motores rojos en toda Rusia bajo los lemas "¡Detengan a la OTAN! ¡Por nuestro Ejército, por el renacimiento de Rusia!" Sus participantes señalan que la desnazificación de Ucrania debería ser el comienzo de transformaciones fundamentales en la propia Rusia, ¡que debería volver al camino socialista del desarrollo!


----------



## Alvin Red (22 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Esa es una de las peores cosas que te pueden pasar con un camión. Eso y los 4 ó 5 kms marcha atrás sin poder dar la vuelta que le quedarán por el carretil de mierda por el que ha llegao hasta ahí .... También el tio muy pocas luces para encasquetarse así .....
> 
> Seguro que ahora anda de huelga pidiendo que le paguemos el gasoil entre todos ....



Típico truco de deshinchar la ruedas y bajar unos 10 cm la altura del camión para desatascarlo o pasar si se puede.

Aunque este las paso más negras, encima dio positivo en alcoholemia.


----------



## rejon (22 Mar 2022)

El hijoPutin puede terminar la guerra cuando quiera!!!... es fácil, solo tiene que ordenar a los soldados rusos que vuelvan a Rusia y que dejen de ASESINAR ucranianos!!!!


----------



## Kreonte (22 Mar 2022)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> Aquí hay cosas que nadie cuenta, mucha propaganda por todos lados, intereses ocultos que en nada tienen que ver con el bienestar de los ciudadanos.
> Esto es una guerra.
> Si es cierto lo de las bajas rusas, pues habrá que creer que son muchas más.
> Habrá que saber cuántas son del bando ucraniano sobre todo civiles.
> ...



No, por desgracia no trabajo para el CNI


----------



## paconan (22 Mar 2022)

*La escasez mundial de diésel se avecina y Europa es la más afectada, dicen los líderes corporativos*

El jefe de Vitol, el comerciante de petróleo independiente más grande del mundo, advirtió sobre una escasez "sistémica" de diésel en Europa derivada de la posible interrupción del suministro ruso, lo que podría conducir al racionamiento de combustible.

Mientras tanto, el jefe de una de las casas de comercio de productos básicos más grandes dijo que la escasez era un problema global.

*El mercado europeo del gas está 'quebrado' ya que los comerciantes enfrentan una crisis de efectivo, dicen los ejecutivos*

El mercado de gas de Europa está "roto" y disfuncional después de que los precios se hayan duplicado, mientras que las casas comerciales se enfrentan a una crisis de efectivo para mantener el flujo de materias primas, según los jefes de las casas comerciales más grandes del mundo. 





__





Subscribe to read | Financial Times


News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




www.ft.com


----------



## workforfood (22 Mar 2022)

Es que Europa no tiene ni voz ni voto todo su territorio está lleno de bases de Estados Unidos. Como cojones va a tener ejército propio Europa si es un proxi de Estados Unidos. Aquí se dice lo que ordena la casa blanca.


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (22 Mar 2022)

Los ucranianos van a odiar al hijoPutin por siglos y siglos. La imagen de Putin ha quedado a la altura de Stalin y Hitler para todo el mundo. 

Y en Rusia van a comer mendrugos de pan. Lo mejor que podría hacer es retirar sus tanques de Ucrania, ha cometido un grandísimo error y lo va a pagar muy caro.


----------



## Albion (22 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> *La escasez mundial de diésel se avecina y Europa es la más afectada, dicen los líderes corporativos*
> 
> El jefe de Vitol, el comerciante de petróleo independiente más grande del mundo, advirtió sobre una escasez "sistémica" de diésel en Europa derivada de la posible interrupción del suministro ruso, lo que podría conducir al racionamiento de combustible.
> 
> ...



Cada día que pasa esto se parece más a la serie "El Colapso".


----------



## kelden (22 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Típico truco de deshinchar la ruedas y bajar unos 10 cm la altura del camión* para desatascarlo o pasar si se puede.
> 
> Aunque este las paso más negras, encima dio positivo en alcoholemia.



Tambien es putada gorda .....   La gente es muy cabezona. Antes de hacer la curva ya se ve si puedes o no. Coño ... intenta salir p'atrás antes del giro, que luego es peor ....

El del túnel ni ha intentao bajar la suspensión. Si te fijas lleva el parachoques trasero muy alto. Cuando bajas la suspensión casi toca el suelo. Bueno .... por lo menos lo podrá sacar marcha atrás fácil si la baja.

Lo de este y lo del anterior pasa por los putos GPS. La gente sigue y sigue al GPS y luego pasa lo que pasa ....


----------



## visaman (22 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los chinos también sospechan lo mismo…curioso…



ten cuidado no te pille una leva para que hagas de conductor logístico por la huelga, recuerda, el Danone debe Fluir


----------



## mazuste (22 Mar 2022)

Hay gente especuladora sigue pensando que Rusia atacará unilateralmente a la OTAN 
sólo por las maniobras de diversión que hace la OTAN. Eso no es probable. no va así.
Rusia maneja y entiende el dominio de la escalada. Tienen el dominio de la escalada.
Eso significa que no tienen por que escalar sin mas, pueden estar en espera el tiempo
necesario hasta que el contrario escale.

Para lo nuclear se deben procesar, todavía, bastantes etapas.


----------



## visaman (22 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La propaganda ucraniana, vende estas imagenes como una incautacion de armas a grupos separatistas hungaros en Transcarpatia, pero la realidad es otra, *el trafico de armas hacia Polonia y la Union Europea !!!. Peligro Burbus... *



en poco tiempo habrá que ver que precios dan los bares de rusos y de ucranianos en España.


----------



## Remequilox (22 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Es interesante, pero no le encuentro mucho sentido, resulta que Polonia no tuvo pelotas de entregar los aviones a Ucrania directamente, y troleó a los EEUU diciéndoles que los enviarían a Alemania a cambio de otros, y ahora resulta que se va a involucrar en el conflicto, aunque sea como fuerza de paz, que como todo el mundo sabe si no pega tiros es como tener una tía en Granada, y si los pega se mete en una guerra contra Rusia. En fin. Tendría más sentido aprovecharse de la situación y anexionarse parte de Ucrania, previo pacto con Rusia, aunque les sería complicado venderlo a nivel internacional.



Gato blanco, gato negro, lo importante es que cace ratones.
Todo el mundo coincide en la dificultad de imponer un ejército de ocupación ruso en el oeste de Ucrania (vencer militarmente y conquistar es otra cosa).
Una posible salida/solución sería un cuerpo de ocupación-interposición polaco "cascos azules ONU".
Rusia en ningún caso aceptaría polacos "Otan". 
Pero si la cosa es ONU mediante...... 
Y ceñido solo a polacos y húngaros en sus respectivas zonas de influencia e interés.....
Para los objetivos político-militares rusos, también serviría, da por culo a los ucranianos y los neutraliza _de facto_. Y esa zona, territorio, población, es de bajo interés. Es pobre, poco desarrollada, baja densidad poblacional, apenas existen rusófonos, "etnicamente" son más "germanos" que "sármatas", y son furibundamente antirusos.
_Bastarnia _(Ucrania germana) protectorado polaco.
Y se suaviza la tensión por Kaliningrado (y la concentración de Brest).


----------



## WN62 (22 Mar 2022)

Rusos expulsados de Makariv, suburbio de Kiev. Pongo enlace de prensa india, poco sospechosa de antirusa. 








Ukrainian troops push Russian forces out of Kyiv suburb Makariv


Russia-Ukraine war: According to Ukraine's ministry of defence, this means that now Russia cannot encircle Kyiv from the northwest.




www.hindustantimes.com


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> ten cuidado no te pille una leva para que hagas de conductor logístico por la huelga, recuerda, el Danone debe Fluir



Pues me temo lo peor, nunca pensé verme en estos tiempos. Otra vez con lo de Rusia es culpable, y pasando hambre la gente como en aquellos tiempos…


----------



## element (22 Mar 2022)

Mapa de Rumania en 1942. Ahí podemos ver que Odessa fue parte de la provincia rumana de Transinistria.


----------



## rejon (22 Mar 2022)

Tal cual. 

Los podemitas pasan del 'No a la guerra' a jalear el genocidio que su amo el hijoPutin está llevando a cabo . 

Que panda de cínicos.


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

element dijo:


> Mapa de Rumania en 1942. Ahí podemos ver que Odessa fue parte de la provincia rumana de Transinistria.



Las fronteras del ESte son un polvorín. Lo ideal para Europa sería un telón de acero y ningún contacto con gente que anda con reclamaciones territoriales. Los putos eslavos siempre nos llevan a guerras.


----------



## visaman (22 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Italia es más ProOtan que España, fue otro país liberado por su amo Estados Unidos. Alemania se equivocó profundamente tener el peso muerto de Italia como aliado para luego combatir contra su antiguo aliado Alemania.



los que conocimos a Italia con la Lira tenemos algunas sucias sospechas sobre los ítalos


----------



## chemarin (22 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ese es otro submarino de la masonería en VOX, Santiago no se entera de nada, le están llenando el partido de mierda literalmente.



Sí, mi duda es si Abascal no controla bien cómo funciona el mundo, o sí lo sabe y le parece bien. Para mí el posicionamiento de VOX en contra de Rusia hace que no les pueda volver a votar, es una pena, como dice Pío Moa, España debería ser neutral, ni amigos ni aliados de Rusia, y mucho menos aliados de nuestros enemigos, que son claramente los EEUU y Gran Bretaña. También es verdad que en todas las batallas hay bandos, y uno no puede luchar solo en el mundo, Franco abrió las puertas a nuestro seguidismo con los EEUU, él lo hizo por razones dudosas, en parte porque en aquellos tiempos el enemigo era el comunismo, pero sospecho que lo hizo principalmente por salvar su culo y evitar una intervención aliada en España. Un desastre, a uno ya no le quedan opciones para votar, si te vas muy a la derecha te encuentras con los descerebrados nazis, si lo haces a la izquierda con los no menos descerebrados comunistas.


----------



## capitán almeida (22 Mar 2022)

Esti anormal si se confirma que de verdad empuñó algo más que un bastón que lo fusilen sin más, por mercenario y por belitre


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Mar 2022)

Mig29 dijo:


> El avance hacia Krivoi Rog, que parece que se va confirmando por todas las partes, es de lo más destacable y de lo que casi nadie habla. Puede ser determinante en esta guerra.



Si rebasan Krivoy Rog y alcanzan el Dnieper, las tropas ukras del este de Ucrania se quedan embolsadas y solo podrian escapar o recibir suministros desde Kiev.




Esos puentes que cruzan el Dnieper al norte de Krivoy Rog, esas carreteras nacionales y autopistas, son el siguiente objetivo de las tropas rusas, los puentes de mas al norte no son tan importantes y los destruiran con misiles balisticos.


----------



## capitán almeida (22 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los ucranianos van a odiar al hijoPutin por siglos y siglos. La imagen de Putin ha quedado a la altura de Stalin y Hitler para todo el mundo.
> 
> Y en Rusia van a comer mendrugos de pan. Lo mejor que podría hacer es retirar sus tanques de Ucrania, ha cometido un grandísimo error y lo va a pagar muy caro.



Saca el dedo que sino la pontificación no te queda tan chula gaviotón


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (22 Mar 2022)

Y Mario cogió su fusil


----------



## Teuro (22 Mar 2022)

element dijo:


> Mapa de Rumania en 1942. Ahí podemos ver que Odessa fue parte de la provincia rumana de Transinistria.



Mis ancestros llevan viviendo en estas tierras más de 150 años, pero mi bisabuelo era ruso, mi abuelo rumano, mi padre soviético, yo ucraniano y mi hijo ¿Qué será mi hijo?


----------



## chemarin (22 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Gato blanco, gato negro, lo importante es que cace ratones.
> Todo el mundo coincide en la dificultad de imponer un ejército de ocupación ruso en el oeste de Ucrania (vencer militarmente y conquistar es otra cosa).
> Una posible salida/solución sería un cuerpo de ocupación-interposición polaco "cascos azules ONU".
> Rusia en ningún caso aceptaría polacos "Otan".
> ...



Visto así tiene más sentido, yo citaba un mensaje en el que parecía que Polonia se metía en el problema, por eso no lo veía, ahora bien, si Polonia convence a la ONU para que se apruebe el envío de soldados bajo la bandera de la ONU, eso ya sería harina de otro costal, pero como bien dices, beneficia a Rusia, ¿qué gana Polonia con eso?


----------



## Marchamaliano (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (22 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Sí, mi duda es si Abascal no controla bien cómo funciona el mundo, o sí lo sabe y le parece bien. Para mí el posicionamiento de VOX en contra de Rusia hace que no les pueda volver a votar, es una pena, como dice Pío Moa, España debería ser neutral, ni amigos ni aliados de Rusia, y mucho menos aliados de nuestros enemigos, que son claramente los EEUU y Gran Bretaña. También es verdad que en todas las batallas hay bandos, y uno no puede luchar solo en el mundo, *Franco abrió las puertas a nuestro seguidismo con los EEUU, él lo hizo por razones dudosas,* en parte porque en aquellos tiempos el enemigo era el comunismo, pero sospecho que lo hizo principalmente por salvar su culo y evitar una intervención aliada en España. Un desastre, a uno ya no le quedan opciones para votar, si te vas muy a la derecha te encuentras con los descerebrados nazis, si lo haces a la izquierda con los no menos descerebrados comunistas.



De dudosas nada. Porque nos tenían bloqueaos como a Venzuela o Irán y nos estábamos muriendo de hambre.


----------



## Teuro (22 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Las fronteras del ESte son un polvorín. Lo ideal para Europa sería un telón de acero y ningún contacto con gente que anda con reclamaciones territoriales. Los putos eslavos siempre nos llevan a guerras.



Las del oeste fueron un polvorín hace mil años, pero están más o menos tranquilas desde hace 300 años. Solo hay que ver a Alemania, "fronteras fijas" con Francia (excepto Alsacia y Lorena), pero sin embargo en el este ...


----------



## visaman (22 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Es una zona montañosa, al anochecer cualquier vecino de la zona es un contrabandista en potencia, conocedores del terreno, meten en una mochila 20-25 kilogramos de armas y municiones, cruzan la frontera comunitaria por el monte, campo a traves, llegan a donde tienen el contacto, sueltan las armas, cogen los euros y regresan a casa.
> 
> PD- El problema no son las pistolas, el problema son los kalashnikov, los rpg, los explosivos y los manpads.



pues acabo de mirar las gafas de visión nocturna en Amazon y no están caras.


----------



## pgas (22 Mar 2022)

*¿Por qué el ejército estadounidense no avanza para ocupar el oeste de Ucrania?*








> *Anti-Empire 20 de marzo de 2022*



*La idea de la zona de exclusión aérea es una locura. Significa que los estadounidenses comienzan a disparar primero y que, por lo tanto, la guerra es inevitable. * Cuando te enfrentas a un oponente con tantos cazas como los que tiene Rusia, no esperas a que estén en el aire para atacar, intentas destruirlos en tierra, lo que significa enviar misiles a las bases aéreas rusas, lo que significa la Tercera Guerra Mundial.

Los estadounidenses tienen la idea de que puedes usar aviones y tener algo que es menos que una guerra, y solo cuando envías tropas terrestres las cosas realmente se vuelven serias. Pero en este caso, *en realidad es todo lo contrario. La parte aérea es la parte más provocativa.*

Junto a la "zona de exclusión aérea", *la idea polaca de enviar tropas terrestres de la OTAN es en realidad un poco más sensata.*

Por ejemplo, los rusos no están cerca de las montañas de los Cárpatos. *En teoría, la OTAN podría entrar en la región de los Cárpatos de Ucrania, excavar en los pasos de montaña y bloquear Ucrania al oeste de las montañas sin desencadenar de inmediato una guerra ruso-estadounidense.*
Si todo salía bien, EE. UU. y sus vasallos podrían proceder a mudarse a Galicia y luego nuevamente a Volhynia (y quizás a Budjak). *Posiblemente podrían pasar de puntillas para ocupar todo el barrio occidental de Ucrania.*
Kiev estaría feliz de invitarlos, serviría para liberar algunas tropas ucranianas para el servicio en otros lugares, y actuaría como una garantía de que los rusos no pueden invadir al menos este cuarto más occidental de Ucrania. (Y la imagen de Lviv dando la bienvenida a los estadounidenses con flores sería justo lo que les gusta).

*Estados Unidos ya ha hecho algo similar en Siria al bloquear a las fuerzas sirio-rusas de la orilla izquierda del Éufrates y el área alrededor de al-Tanf. * Así que esto no es del todo sin precedentes. La diferencia es que Ucrania es mucho más importante para los rusos que Siria. Y que en Siria los estadounidenses estuvieron allí primero, por lo que lo consideraron como "suyo" y a los rusos como los intrusos novatos.

No obstante, creo que al menos durante los próximos meses, afortunadamente, tal movimiento está fuera de la mesa por las siguientes razones:

*1.* Joe Biden nació en 1942 y tenía 15 años cuando la URSS puso en órbita el primer satélite de la humanidad. Como alguien que vivió toda la Guerra Fría, una cosa que entiende es que lo *único con lo que no se juega es una guerra termonuclear global. Ni siquiera un poquito.

2. * *Al votante estadounidense no le gustaría y se acercan las elecciones intermedias. * Una cosa es hacer una señal de virtud con llamados a una "zona de exclusión aérea" cuando ni siquiera sabe lo que eso significa (aparentemente es un botón que presiona que hace que los rusos no puedan volar), pero mencionar "botas estadounidenses en el suelo". y “guerra en Ucrania” en la misma oración y la reacción podría ser muy diferente.

*3. Entraría en juego con la narrativa (no necesariamente incorrecta) de Moscú de que se trata de una lucha rusa tanto contra Estados Unidos como contra Kiev. * Podría impulsar al público ruso a apoyar la guerra en mayor medida cuando estuviera dispuesto a soportar mayores sacrificios por ella y tolerar un mayor uso de la potencia de fuego en Ucrania.

*4.* Los estadounidenses no necesariamente quieren evitar que los rusos se trasladen a las partes más nacionalistas de Ucrania. Estados Unidos ha estado salivando ante la perspectiva de una “insurgencia” en la Ucrania ocupada por Rusia que finalmente provoque un colapso ruso de la misma manera que en sus mentes Afganistán causó el colapso de la Unión Soviética. * Es dudoso que quieran evitar que los rusos se trasladen a regiones donde se podría esperar que esta hipotética insurgencia sea más fuerte.

5.* Es una distracción de contener a China. Mucha gente en Washington no quiere que EE. UU. se involucre demasiado en el espectáculo secundario de frustrar a Rusia en Europa, aunque solo *sea porque desviaría la atención de lo que ven como la competencia principal que decidirá el ganador del siglo 21.

6. A la larga, se necesitaría una enorme cantidad de tropas. * En lo inmediato, puede bloquear a los rusos de partes de Ucrania con una fuerza ligera. Lo que evitaría que los rusos los invadieran no es su fuerza, sino que son estadounidenses. Sin embargo, a largo plazo, si desea algún tipo de estabilidad, tendrá que igualar los números rusos. Entonces regresas a una situación de Alemania dividida y fuertemente militarizada, excepto que ahora está en Ucrania. Y *cada división de infantería que tienes en Ucrania es una brigada de misiles menos en el Pacífico.

7.* Probablemente no haya forma de que DC pueda hacer que toda la OTAN respalde una incursión en Ucrania. Así que no sería una verdadera operación de la OTAN, sino una coalición de voluntades dentro de la OTAN. Eso significa que *si 10 o 20 años más tarde surge una pelea ruso-estadounidense en la Ucrania dividida, los europeos no estarían necesariamente involucrados. * Eso es lo último que quiere la Capital Imperial.

Aparte de este panorama general, también hay razones más inmediatas por las que los EE. UU. probablemente estarían locos por hacerlo:

*1.* Incluso si no pueden marchar hacia allí, *los rusos seguirán disparando misiles de crucero hacia el oeste de Ucrania, entonces, ¿cómo reacciona Estados Unidos? * Israel y, en menor medida, EE. UU. siguen disparando misiles a Siria, donde los rusos están presentes y es complicado.

*2. ¿Qué sucede cuando los ucranianos inevitablemente comienzan a usar el sector ocupado por los EE. UU. como una zona segura para lanzar incursiones y realizar ataques de artillería?

3. Los estadounidenses* no querrían mudarse sin su propia cobertura aérea. Traerían *sistemas antiaéreos y cazas. * Así que estás en una situación en la que los EE. UU. y los rusos se iluminan constantemente con radares, pero ahora es en el contexto de una guerra caliente y sin resolución de conflictos. * Los incidentes, en los que un piloto estadounidense nervioso destruye una estación de radar o es derribado él mismo, son inevitables y existe una alta probabilidad de que la situación se convierta en una guerra aérea exactamente como si se hubiera declarado una "zona de exclusión aérea" en toda Ucrania.*

Trad Goo


además, más importante aún, no hay una verdadera unidad en Occidente, todos los socios saben que por encima hay un amo que solo mira sus propios intereses. La jugada de Polonia con los mig no fue tan inteligente como cree Cosmopolaco, al contrario, es la evidencia pública de que el lema mosquetero del club tontánico _uno para todos y todos para uno_ es pura filfa.

seguro que muchos, sobre todo los ukros, han tomado nota


----------



## Teuro (22 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Las fronteras del ESte son un polvorín. Lo ideal para Europa sería un telón de acero y ningún contacto con gente que anda con reclamaciones territoriales. Los putos eslavos siempre nos llevan a guerras.



Con lo tranquilas que son entre Bélgica y Holanda:


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

pgas dijo:


> *¿Por qué el ejército estadounidense no avanza para ocupar el oeste de Ucrania?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joe Biden ya ni sabe en qué año vive ni se acuerda de 1957, la tragedia es esa. Eso no es ya ni humano, matarlo sería caridad.


----------



## visaman (22 Mar 2022)

los que mejor se lo están montando en este lio son los Rutenos


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Con lo tranquilas que son entre Bélgica y Holanda:



Es gracioso ese pueblo, sí , con sus enclaves anidados.


----------



## Marchamaliano (22 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Mis ancestros llevan viviendo en estas tierras más de 150 años, pero mi bisabuelo era ruso, mi abuelo rumano, mi padre soviético, yo ucraniano y mi hijo ¿Qué será mi hijo?



Un moronegro. Ése es el plan.


----------



## otroyomismo (22 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La propaganda ucraniana, vende estas imagenes como una incautacion de armas a grupos separatistas hungaros en Transcarpatia, pero la realidad es otra, *el trafico de armas hacia Polonia y la Union Europea !!!. Peligro Burbus... *




Veo 2 Dragunov. Les faltan las miras telescopicas. Con estas siguen siendo muy viables para snipers der bajo presupuesto.


----------



## Teuro (22 Mar 2022)

Gibraltar es un territorio en la lista de descolonización de la ONU, es algo aceptado por Reino Unido por lo que no es un territorio "en conflicto", solo tendrían los llanitos decir que quieren ser españoles para que en un par de meses se reincorporaran. En España los únicos territorios conflictivos son Ceuta, Melilla y un poco Olivenza.


----------



## visaman (22 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Sí, mi duda es si Abascal no controla bien cómo funciona el mundo, o sí lo sabe y le parece bien. Para mí el posicionamiento de VOX en contra de Rusia hace que no les pueda volver a votar, es una pena, como dice Pío Moa, España debería ser neutral, ni amigos ni aliados de Rusia, y mucho menos aliados de nuestros enemigos, que son claramente los EEUU y Gran Bretaña. También es verdad que en todas las batallas hay bandos, y uno no puede luchar solo en el mundo, Franco abrió las puertas a nuestro seguidismo con los EEUU, él lo hizo por razones dudosas, en parte porque en aquellos tiempos el enemigo era el comunismo, pero sospecho que lo hizo principalmente por salvar su culo y evitar una intervención aliada en España. Un desastre, a uno ya no le quedan opciones para votar, si te vas muy a la derecha te encuentras con los descerebrados nazis, si lo haces a la izquierda con los no menos descerebrados comunistas.



España en Europa no tiene ni ha tenido amigos permanentes lo que tiene son intereses permanentes.


----------



## Billy Ray (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## arriondas (22 Mar 2022)

Eso mismo pienso yo. Los únicos que tenían que haber entrado eran Eslovenia y la República Checa, por razones económicas. Con los demás, se podían firmar diversos acuerdos, pero sin pasar de ahí.


----------



## otroyomismo (22 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> No hay más que ver los libros de Física y Matemáticas de la editorial MIR, dan por hecho un nivel muy alto en el lector y economizan las explicaciones superfluas, no son libros para consultar así como así.




exacto. Ya lo comente yo en posts anteriores cuando alguien hablo de "hordas analfabetas rusas"


----------



## visaman (22 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Mis ancestros llevan viviendo en estas tierras más de 150 años, pero mi bisabuelo era ruso, mi abuelo rumano, mi padre soviético, yo ucraniano y mi hijo ¿Qué será mi hijo?



nini metrosesual o algo asi


----------



## crocodile (22 Mar 2022)

Ukronazis atacan la ciudad rusa de Belgorod con misiles que han sido derribados por defensas aéreas rusas.

⚡Ukraine fired at Russian city of Belgorod with tactical missiles, air defense of the Russian Army destroyed them in air


----------



## mazuste (22 Mar 2022)

Intel Slava Z
⚡S*i la Federación Rusa interrumpe el suministro de gas, el próximo invierno los alemanes
no tendrán suficiente gas para calentar sus hogares, dijo el ministro de Economía alemán.
t.me/intelslava/23082*


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Teuro (22 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es gracioso ese pueblo, sí , con sus enclaves anidados.



Las "cositas" de España y sus colonias. Supongo que en su día les dieron a elegir, si seguir en España o unirse a las rebeldes Provincias Unidas. Cada casa, cada finca, cada huerto decidió quedarse en un sitio u otro.


----------



## Teuro (22 Mar 2022)

Creo que no le quita la vista del paquete.


----------



## trichetin (22 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Gibraltar es un territorio en la lista de descolonización de la ONU, es algo aceptado por Reino Unido por lo que no es un territorio "en conflicto", solo tendrían los llanitos decir que quieren ser españoles para que en un par de meses se reincorporaran. En España los únicos territorios conflictivos son Ceuta, Melilla y un poco Olivenza.



Matiz, en un territorio a descolonizar que cuando se colonizó era terriorio de un estado constituído, la ONU dictamina que no hay salida vía referéndum: se devuelve al territorio. Los llanitos (que no sond e origen español, los habitantes originales se fueron al pueblod e San Roque) si queiren se quedan o se van a otra colonia anglo. 

Lo de los anglos rellenando con multiculuraldad (judíos, malteses, hindúes, griegos...) los territorios ocupados y que el único nexo de estabilidad de esos territorios sea el dominio inglés viene de largo y da para hilo propio (lo mismo intenraron en Menorca, pero les echaron antes).


----------



## daputi ha muerto (22 Mar 2022)

Descargando refuerzos rusos en Berdyansk…. al estilo de la Guerra de Corea. Está claro que la logística rusa requiere una actualización urgente.

Vía RT


----------



## crocodile (22 Mar 2022)

Banderas de Rusia y la republica de Kherson en el edificio del SBU .
Esperemos que no sea postureo y la republica sea creada y libre de los ukronazis.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (22 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Ser despreciable Solana, a ver cuando la palma el yayo asesino este de los cojones.


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Mar 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Estamos a Martes, Mariupol no caía este finde?



Caer caera, esta totalmente madura la ciudad, los Azovitas se atricheraron en la fabrica de acero propiedad de un conocido oligarca, *"no se atreveran a destruirla", *de la fabrica solo quedan escombros...


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Mar 2022)

Imágenes de satélite de Irpen, Mariupol y Chernigov al 21 de marzo.


----------



## Billy Ray (22 Mar 2022)

_¿Notaron que ni Biden ni Blinken ofrecieron aún sus condolencias a China por el accidente aéreo? Es realmente elocuente que hayan optado por anunciar sanciones en su lugar.

_


----------



## lasoziedad (22 Mar 2022)

Mientras tanto según el experto de la sexta, ese que tiene un canal de youtube, no llevamos ni un mes de guerra pero:

"Rusia y Putin ante la desesperación de una guerra que empieza a parecerse mas a la guerra Iran-Irak que a una guerra relámpago pueda decidir intentar utilizar todo su arsenal táctico y ahí metan armas nucleares tácticas. Eso logicamente podria suponer una escalada pero recuerden tambien en la guerra Iran-Irak las potencias acabaron usando todo lo que tenían incluyendo las armas químicas que recordemos tambien son un arma de destrucción masiva."

Y se queda tan ancho, la guerra Irán-Irak que duró 8 años...
Les da igual soltar lo que sea con tal de aterrorizar a la población.


----------



## lasoziedad (22 Mar 2022)

Life park dijo:


> Atención Bruselas reacciona con contundencia a la posible escasez de alimentos en Europa!!!
> 
> Si?? Y que es, que es??!!!
> 
> No se qué sobre facilitar guardar la carne de cerdo.



Entonces todos a comer jamón y a bajar la calefacción.


----------



## Dylan Leary (22 Mar 2022)

Meanwhile, information boards appeared on the streets of Sumy, telling about the vulnerabilities of enemy vehicles.


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Mar 2022)

Los restos de la armada ucraniana trataron de estropear el paso cerca de Illichivsk (al sur de Odessa) con minas durante la noche. 

Según el excelente canal Battle Sailor, alrededor de las 01:00 MSK del 22 de marzo, el buque de guerra ucraniano Neteshyn, un buque de guerra del proyecto 535M, realizó operaciones nocturnas de minado.

La fragata Almirante Makarov no pudo mantenerse al margen y disparó al enemigo un misil. 
FIN


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Mar 2022)

El jubileta valenciano tardara un poco en regresar a Carlet, antes de meterlo en la carcel, que le hagan una valoracion psiquiatrica, parece que le funciona mal el riego cerebral...


----------



## keylargof (22 Mar 2022)

Pues no se yo si destituir al comandante del 6º Ejército de Armas Combinadas ruso justo el día 27 de la invasión era parte del plan. A ver si en lugar de ajedrecista Putin es más de parchís o del juego de la oca


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Mientras tanto según el experto de la sexta, ese que tiene un canal de youtube, no llevamos ni un mes de guerra pero:
> 
> "Rusia y Putin ante la desesperación de una guerra que empieza a parecerse mas a la guerra Iran-Irak que a una guerra relámpago pueda decidir intentar utilizar todo su arsenal táctico y ahí metan armas nucleares tácticas. Eso logicamente podria suponer una escalada pero recuerden tambien en la guerra Iran-Irak las potencias acabaron usando todo lo que tenían incluyendo las armas químicas que recordemos tambien son un arma de destrucción masiva."
> 
> ...



El pavo ese una vez lo llevaron a la secta empezó a volverse loco. Entiendo que necesita vender un relato para que lo sigan llamando...


----------



## workforfood (22 Mar 2022)

Los cercos se cerrarán antes que después ya están entrando los trenes de armamento desde siberia trenes llenos de armamento militar.


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Mar 2022)

3 ataques con misiles en el área del aeródromo de Kramatorsk en donde se encuentran las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania


----------



## Artigas (22 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Gibraltar es un territorio en la lista de descolonización de la ONU, es algo aceptado por Reino Unido por lo que no es un territorio "en conflicto", solo tendrían los llanitos decir que quieren ser españoles para que en un par de meses se reincorporaran. En España los únicos territorios conflictivos son Ceuta, Melilla y un poco Olivenza.



Malvinas también está en la misma lista, con resoluciones anuales de la Asamblea de la ONU instando al Reino Unido a dialogar sobre la soberanía desde 1966. Seguro que tampoco es un "territorio en litigio"... 

400 años y algunos todavía no caen que esta gente no se va por las buenas: o _manu militari_ o provocando un escenario _símil_ Hong Kong. Y no valen como ejemplos el Canal de Panamá, el Caribe o África dónde ni por asomo se produjo descolonización, más bien siendo ejemplos de neocolonianismos.


----------



## keylargof (22 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Los cercos se cerrarán antes que después ya están entrando los trenes de armamento desde siberia trenes llenos de armamento militar.



Que sigan, que sigan trayendo chatarra


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Gibraltar es un territorio en la lista de descolonización de la ONU, es algo aceptado por Reino Unido por lo que no es un territorio "en conflicto", solo tendrían los llanitos decir que quieren ser españoles para que en un par de meses se reincorporaran. En España los únicos territorios conflictivos son Ceuta, Melilla y un poco Olivenza.



Sobre las islas Salvajes algo había pero en realidad poco, eso es portugués .


----------



## ccartech (22 Mar 2022)

Informe desde Lviv: preacuerdo entre Ucrania y Rusia giraría en torno a pedido de Moscú - France 24







www.france24.com


----------



## Billy Ray (22 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Sí, mi duda es si Abascal no controla bien cómo funciona el mundo, o sí lo sabe y le parece bien. Para mí el posicionamiento de VOX en contra de Rusia hace que no les pueda volver a votar, es una pena, como dice Pío Moa, España debería ser neutral, ni amigos ni aliados de Rusia, y mucho menos aliados de nuestros enemigos, que son claramente los EEUU y Gran Bretaña. También es verdad que en todas las batallas hay bandos, y uno no puede luchar solo en el mundo, Franco abrió las puertas a nuestro seguidismo con los EEUU, él lo hizo por razones dudosas, en parte porque en aquellos tiempos el enemigo era el comunismo, pero sospecho que lo hizo principalmente por salvar su culo y evitar una intervención aliada en España. Un desastre, a uno ya no le quedan opciones para votar, si te vas muy a la derecha te encuentras con los descerebrados nazis, si lo haces a la izquierda con los no menos descerebrados comunistas.



Vivimos tiempos de catarsis, quiero creer que Abascal está nadando por supervivencia en una corriente contra la que no puede, se deja llevar para no ahogarse. La pandemia y esta guerra són órdagos globalistas que pondrian a VOX al borde de la ilegalización en caso de haberse plantado en contra. Quiero creer esto, porque el discurso antiglobalista de Abascal está quedando completamente incongruente y contradictorio al ponerlo al lado de pandemia y guerra en Ucrania. Es como si pretendiera engañar a niños o a gente completamente idiota y desinformada, no puedes atacar el globalismo y ser luego un campeón plandemista ponzoñero y además un otánico fanático, como Tersch y otros en el partido. Mi voto desde luego lo ha perdido con esto, pero ya digo, quizás es que no pueda hacer otra cosa, el enemigo globalista es terrible y VOX solo trata de sobrevivir aceptando estos temas tan sensibles.

Respecto a Franco tampoco pudo hacer otra cosa, el mundo eran dos bloques y había que posicionarse. Franco no tuvo la culpa de que la guerra la ganaran unos u otros, ni de caer a un lado del telón o del otro. Teníamos que comer, la posguerra nos la estaban haciendo durar demasiado, Franco pensó en su gente solamente.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (22 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> La tele no, ese es un facha histórico de la zona, se ha ido a la guerra a estar en su ambiente con más Nazis.
> 
> Ahora que se joda... Ya sabe lo que dijeron que iban a hacer los Rusos con los mercenarios extranjeros.



Aun va a tener que ir Ximo Puig a interceder para que lo liberen.


----------



## Roedr (22 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Meanwhile, information boards appeared on the streets of Sumy, telling about the vulnerabilities of enemy vehicles.



jeje lo mejor los pinchos para las ruedas


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (22 Mar 2022)

El arma final 


_El Ministerio del Interior de Ucrania informa que un soldado ruso entregó su tanque a los ucranianos. *Recibirá 10 mil dólares* y la oportunidad de solicitar la ciudadanía. Eso es genial: la deserción y el sabotaje entre los militares rusos deben alentarse y aumentarse._


----------



## Roedr (22 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Los cercos se cerrarán antes que después ya están entrando los trenes de armamento desde siberia trenes llenos de armamento militar.



Vaya, hay más tanques en Rusia que políticos en España.


----------



## Bartleby (22 Mar 2022)

Un par de amigos de izquierdas hablando de la guerra Rusia/Ucrania, defendiendo abiertamente, casi como héroe a Navalny, nada más y nada menos que gente que se define de izquierdas apoyando a Navalny. Los camioneros ultraderechistas y Navalny socialdemócrata. De los partidos políticos ucranianos ya ni hemos hablado, porque Zelenski ha ilegalizado a todos los movimientos de izquierda. Al final va a ser verdad que va a triunfar la ultraderecha.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

__





Os resumo lo que ha pasado con la legion extranjera y todos los voluntarios que fueron a luchar por Ucrania con una viñeta


los subnormales que se alistaron voluntariamente para luchar en una guerra ajena en la que no pintaban nada para plantar cara al malvado putin se pusieron a compartir fotos de postureo en reddit y redes sociales una vez habian llegado alli,, la inteligencia Rusa los geolocalizo y les metio un...




www.burbuja.info















__





Nueva PSYOP. La FAKE guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania. Hilo para poner imágenes FAKE


Comandos ucranianos masacrando Rusos Dogfight sobre los cielos de Kiev.




www.burbuja.info








​


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (22 Mar 2022)

Qué sonido hacen… acojona


----------



## Billy Ray (22 Mar 2022)

daputi ha muerto dijo:


> Descargando refuerzos rusos en Berdyansk…. al estilo de la Guerra de Corea. Está claro que la logística rusa requiere una actualización urgente.
> 
> Vía RT
> 
> ...



¿Y la OTAN como abastece?...¿con el teletrasnportador de la nave Enterprise?...


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> El arma final
> 
> 
> _El Ministerio del Interior de Ucrania informa que un soldado ruso entregó su tanque a los ucranianos. *Recibirá 10 mil dólares* y la oportunidad de solicitar la ciudadanía. Eso es genial: la deserción y el sabotaje entre los militares rusos deben alentarse y aumentarse._



La ciudadanía ucraniana? O al menos le ofrecen una comunitaria?


----------



## midelburgo (22 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Vivimos tiempos de catarsis, quiero creer que Abascal está nadando por supervivencia en una corriente contra la que no puede, se deja llevar para no ahogarse. La pandemia y esta guerra són órdagos globalistas que pondrian a VOX al borde de la ilegalización en caso de haberse plantado en contra. Quiero creer esto, porque el discurso antiglobalista de Abascal está quedando completamente incongruente y contradictorio al ponerlo al lado de pandemia y guerra en Ucrania. Es como si pretendiera engañar a niños o a gente completamente idiota y desinformada, no puedes atacar el globalismo y ser luego un campeón plandemista ponzoñero y además un otánico fanático, como Tersch y otros en el partido. Mi voto desde luego lo ha perdido con esto, pero ya digo, quizás es que no pueda hacer otra cosa, el enemigo globalista es terrible y VOX solo trata de sobrevivir aceptando estos temas tan sensibles.
> 
> Respecto a Franco tampoco pudo hacer otra cosa, el mundo eran dos bloques y había que posicionarse. Franco no tuvo la culpa de que la guerra la ganaran unos u otros, ni de caer a un lado del telón o del otro. Teníamos que comer, la posguerra nos la estaban haciendo durar demasiado, Franco pensó en su gente solamente.



Yo creo que estamos mas cerca de la posicion de España en 1792 y los años siguientes. Donde tan pronto estabamos en guerra con la convencion francesa como luego eramos sus aliados. Nos putea Inglaterra y luego tenemos que pedirles ayuda...


.Kaikus dijo:


> El jubileta valenciano tardara un poco en regresar a Carlet, antes de meterlo en la carcel, que le hagan una valoracion psiquiatrica, parece que le funciona mal el riego cerebral...



En Siberia podra rememorar a los heroes de la division azul.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

un poco triste





__





Os resumo lo que ha pasado con la legion extranjera y todos los voluntarios que fueron a luchar por Ucrania con una viñeta


los subnormales que se alistaron voluntariamente para luchar en una guerra ajena en la que no pintaban nada para plantar cara al malvado putin se pusieron a compartir fotos de postureo en reddit y redes sociales una vez habian llegado alli,, la inteligencia Rusa los geolocalizo y les metio un...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## bk001 (22 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Los cercos se cerrarán antes que después ya están entrando los trenes de armamento desde siberia trenes llenos de armamento militar.



extraña segunda foto, parece hecha por ordenador o retocada.


----------



## César Borgia (22 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> La tele no, ese es un facha histórico de la zona, se ha ido a la guerra a estar en su ambiente con más Nazis.
> 
> Ahora que se joda... Ya sabe lo que dijeron que iban a hacer los Rusos con los mercenarios extranjeros.



Lleva desde 2014 allí , es hijo de republicanos represaliados y estaba en una ong de ayuda al refugiado.
hulio.


----------



## Trajanillo (22 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> El arma final
> 
> 
> _El Ministerio del Interior de Ucrania informa que un soldado ruso entregó su tanque a los ucranianos. *Recibirá 10 mil dólares* y la oportunidad de solicitar la ciudadanía. Eso es genial: la deserción y el sabotaje entre los militares rusos deben alentarse y aumentarse._



El tanque lo conducía un ruso solo, el resto de la tripulación del tanque que hizo?

Os creeis una cantidad de gilipolleces que lo flipo.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (22 Mar 2022)

Cuando acabará la guerra?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

__





Os resumo lo que ha pasado con la legion extranjera y todos los voluntarios que fueron a luchar por Ucrania con una viñeta


roto2




www.burbuja.info


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Y la OTAN como abastece?...¿con el teletrasnportador de la nave Enterprise?...



Un truco americano en las últimas campañas ha sido recurrir masivamente a mercenarios, no solo americanos sino locales, en Afganistan eso es lo que hizo. Por eso exponen muy poco a sus tropas y tienen muy pocas muertes. Y luego sí que tienen amplios presupuestos , en realidad el ejército estadounidense gasta barbaridades en contratas de comida y demás. Se transporta con lo que haya, claro. Sus tropas no desembarcan sino después de haber dejado el país como una alfombra y entonces montan un puente aéreo para llevar suministros y hospitales de campaña, etc.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Lo de la guerra del Pacífico ya tal...



la llamada segunda guerra mundial se hizo para impedir que se formasen 

ESTADOS UNIDOS DE EUROPA 
Y 
ESTADOS UNIDOS DE ASIA


----------



## mazuste (22 Mar 2022)

Parece que les corre prisa...
*
"Y ahora es un momento en el que las cosas están cambiando. Vamos a... 
va a haber un NUEVO ORDEN MUNDIAL ahí fuera, y tenemos que liderarlo. 
Y tenemos que unir al resto del mundo libre para hacerlo".*
Joe Biden.


----------



## Trajanillo (22 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Y la OTAN como abastece?...¿con el teletrasnportador de la nave Enterprise?...



Claro, no lo sabías y ya tienen el motor de curvatura, en serio que hay comentarios que te hacen pensar si quien está al otro lado tiene la ESO


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (22 Mar 2022)

Hungría se desmarca de los UEvones..









Hungría avanza que bloqueará las sanciones de la UE contra la energía rusa


"No apoyaremos sanciones que pongan en peligro la seguridad del suministro energético de Hungría", ha señalado el ministro de Exteriores húngaro, Peter Szijjártó




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## midelburgo (22 Mar 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Cuando acabará la guerra?



¿Que guerra?
No ha habido ninguna declaracion de guerra. Es una operacion especial.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/os-resumo-lo-que-ha-pasado-con-la-legion-extranjera-y-todos-los-voluntarios-que-fueron-a-luchar-por-ucrania-con-una-vineta.1729703/reply?quote=39817492



de @gundalffc]
-Abandone la legion. Algunos se quedan para ayudar a los refugiados, otros se van a casa.
Pero esta claro que ir a Kviev con la legion es lo mas parecido a una sentencia de muerte. Un
medico murio el dia siguiente de llegar al frente,* otro tio intento disparar una AK contra un APC
y fue asesinado inmediatamente, *un equipo de 10 personas fue casi completamente aniquilado,
8 asesinados y 2 arrastrandose. Ni siquiera podran recuperar tu cuerpo del frente.


----------



## Arraki (22 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Pues no se yo si destituir al comandante del 6º Ejército de Armas Combinadas ruso justo el día 27 de la invasión era parte del plan. A ver si en lugar de ajedrecista Putin es más de parchís o del juego de la oca



Hombre, si te vas a creer todo lo que escribe la OTAN pues es cosa tuya, pero no vengas al foro como sorprendido por haber descubierto la verdad suprema porque de ese antro el que se cree algo es o porque es muy ingenuo o porque quiere hacer ver que se lo ha creído.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (22 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> me pregunto que habría pasado si España no llega entrar ni en la Otan ni en la CEE, hubiésemos seguido con nuestra peseta creando más industria y tratando de exportar todo lo posible a Latinoamérica y donde se pudiera y tuviésemos buenas relaciones con los rusos y no hubiésemos apoyado las sanciones, donde estaríamos hoy.
> 
> la europeizacion nos ha echo mucho daño



La mayoría de las autopistas líneas férreas incluso aeropuertos, modernización de zonas rurales están financiadas por Europa.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (22 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> ¿Que guerra?
> No ha habido ninguna declaracion de guerra. Es una operacion especial.



Cuando acabará la operación especial parecida a la guerra?


----------



## Marchamaliano (22 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Los cercos se cerrarán antes que después ya están entrando los trenes de armamento desde siberia trenes llenos de armamento militar.



Anda cuida las formas y no nos pongas imágenes de videojuegos. Esto no es forocoches. Otanito.


----------



## birlo1 (22 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _También se informó de que las fuerzas rusas utilizaron el misil hiperaerobalístico aire-superficie Kh-47M2 para llevar a cabo el ataque a las posiciones del MLRS.
> 
> _
> 
> No he dicho nada.



la madre que me pario...ahora que he entendido lo que es un misil hipersonico me salis con el hiperaerobalistico...me meo


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

@MrDeeds1111

Kinzal hypersonic missile.Retroville shopping center, moment of impact.



*VIDEO*

https://anonup.com/upload/videos/20...b9909c2a556614992d0fa2d178_video_original.mp4

*AQUI EL PROYECTIL DAGA QUE SE VE COMO UN BOLA DE ENERGIA *













UACD video ha lanzacohetes usando el centro comercial de aparacamiento tras usarse








EL ESTREMECEDOR VIDEO DEL ATAQUE RUSO CON UN LETAL MISIL HIPERSÓNICO A SUPUESTO CENTRO COMERCIAL.







uacd.tv














__





Kinzal misil hipersonico momento del impacto en el centro comercial de Retroville usado seguramente como bunker | HADAS DESNAZIFICADORAS |


@MrDeeds1111 Kinzal hypersonic missile.Retroville shopping center, moment of impact. VIDEO https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2022/03/YwuYo6IMGKnX7vFXJv2G_21_ae734db9909c2a556614992d0fa2d178_video_original.mp4 AQUI EL PROYECTIL DAGA QUE SE VE COMO UN BOLA DE ENERGIA...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> ¿Que guerra?
> No ha habido ninguna declaracion de guerra. Es una operacion especial.



Es una guerra de IV generación, con un ejército de 7 generación, con limitaciones de daños. También, como en Siria, es un teatro de operaciones para probar nuevas armas.


----------



## Mitrofán (22 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Meanwhile, information boards appeared on the streets of Sumy, telling about the vulnerabilities of enemy vehicles.



burdo photoshop


----------



## Silvia Charo (22 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> ​



Absolutamente brutal.


----------



## Howitzer (22 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Un par de amigos de izquierdas hablando de la guerra Rusia/Ucrania, defendiendo abiertamente, casi como héroe a Navalny, nada más y nada menos que gente que se define de izquierdas apoyando a Navalny. Los camioneros ultraderechistas y Navalny socialdemócrata. De los partidos políticos ucranianos ya ni hemos hablado, porque Zelenski ha ilegalizado a todos los movimientos de izquierda. Al final va a ser verdad que va a triunfar la ultraderecha.



No le pidas al analfabeto medio español entender la política ucraniana o rusa cuando no entiende ni la de su propio país. 

Aquí el NPC medio se informa a través de la sexta/Antena3 etc y solo se va a limitar a repetir las consignas y los clichés.


----------



## Bartleby (22 Mar 2022)

Israel y el mundo árabe desconfían de Biden y dan la espalda a Ucrania 

El Gobierno de coalición israelí ha condenado la invasión rusa de Ucrania, pero no ayudará al presidente *Zelenski* con armas y dinero -como sí hacen sus aliados occidentales- pese a la dramática solicitud formulada este fin de semana por el dirigente ucraniano a Tel Aviv. La evasiva respuesta israelí, pocos días después de que las principales capitales árabes del Golfo adoptaran una postura similar, subraya para muchos analistas el giro que está experimentando la región de Oriente Próximo, que ya no confía en el 'paraguas' de Estados Unidos y prefiere mantener sus buenas relaciones con Rusia, potencia emergente en la zona









Israel y el mundo árabe desconfían de Biden y dan la espalda a Ucrania


Tel Aviv se niega a dar ayuda militar a Zelenski mientras los países del Golfo acogen con frialdad la petición de Occidente de aumentar su producción de petróleo y bajar los precios



www.abc.es


----------



## Marchamaliano (22 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Hungría se desmarca de los UEvones..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se llama soberanía y proximidad al conflicto.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Mar 2022)

Fuentes ucranianas informan de 4 llegadas las instalaciones militares de Lozova. El camino a Pavlograd pasa por Lozova (lo que es importante en caso de un escenario de gran pinza). 
Balakleya está completamente bajo las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF, al igual que la mayor parte de Izyum. Las AFU siguen asentadas en la parte sur de la ciudad. La lucha por el control de Kamianka continúa. La carretera Izyum-Slaviansk sigue bloqueada.


----------



## Bartleby (22 Mar 2022)

*Los dueños de Alcampo, Decathlon y Leroy Merlin pasan de las sanciones y mantienen su actividad en Rusia*










Los dueños de Alcampo, Decathlon y Leroy Merlin pasan de las sanciones y mantienen su actividad en Rusia - Economía Digital


El grupo Mulliez tiene sus tiendas abiertas en el país, uno de sus mercados más importantes. Cuenta con centenares de tiendas entre las tres enseñas e ingresa miles de euros en la región




www.economiadigital.es


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Los dueños de Alcampo, Decathlon y Leroy Merlin pasan de las sanciones y mantienen su actividad en Rusia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a lo tonto es el capital galo entero el que se baja. No veo a LVMH prohibiendo que las putirrusas con posibles se compren bolsos de 5000 pavos.


----------



## stuka (22 Mar 2022)

Eso es así desde siempre. ¿Por qué crees que los militares yanquis en Madrid no sufrieron el "síndrome del aceite de colza"?


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Mar 2022)

En el telediario de tv1 , acaba de decir la presentadora que millones de personas que han salido de Ucrania tendrán que empezar de cero en otros países europeos. 

Se le ha olvidado decir que la mayoría está sin vacunar, pero al margen de esa pequeña circunstancia y de que no les van a pedir todo lo que han exigido a los españoles en las mismas circunstancias o a Djokovic ...

la diáspora ucraniana deja libre el territorio más fértil del planeta que encaja muy bien en el expansionismo musulmán el cual estoy completamente seguro que está detrás del coronavirus y esta guerra tan extraña. 

Las grandes organizaciones supranacionales que controlan el mundo , pertenecen a los jeques , los judíos y los chinos, todos ellos enemigos viscerales de Europa y que toda la vida se han dedicado a " defenderse de occidente y atacarnos " .

El imperio Otomano lleva 100 años esperando su venganza , los judíos ahí están siempre al acecho de cualquier guerra que puedan sacar tajada , y los chinos más claro no lo pudo haber dicho Xi Jinping si dice que China no volverá a ser oprimida , es un mensaje a los opresores ! 









Xi Jinping avisa que China nunca volverá a ser oprimida


Un discurso de fuerte carga patriótica para celebrar el centenario del Partido Comunista



www.lavozdegalicia.es













Xi Jinping inaugura Davos como invitado de honor: "El mundo no volverá a ser como antes"


El mandatario comunista ha inaugurado la cumbre con un discurso triunfalista y un manual de órdenes dirigidas a los líderes mundiales.




www.libremercado.com





*








Xi Jinping advierte: “El mundo no volverá a ser como antes”


El mandatario comunista ha inaugurado la cumbre con un discurso triunfalista y un manual de órdenes dirigidas a los líderes mundiales.




www.hispaniamagna.es




*


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (22 Mar 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Cuando acabará la guerra?



Una de dos:

A) Cuando alguno de los implicados se canse. 

B) Cuando Rusia complete sus objetivos, que probablemente son la toma de Kiev, toda la costa ucraniana y la cuenca este del Dniéper.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (22 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Los dueños de Alcampo, Decathlon y Leroy Merlin pasan de las sanciones y mantienen su actividad en Rusia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aparte de mcdonals, zara y ikea quien se ha ido?


----------



## delhierro (22 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El jubileta valenciano tardara un poco en regresar a Carlet, antes de meterlo en la carcel, que le hagan una valoracion psiquiatrica, parece que le funciona mal el riego cerebral...



El tio es un nazi, no creo que una valoracion psiquiatrica detecte ninguna otra anomalia. Es un nazi armado en un pais en guerra. Los rusos veran que hacen con el.


----------



## crocodile (22 Mar 2022)

Las autoridades letonas confirmaron la detención de Kirill Fedorov: está acusado de glorificar a Rusia

La edición báltica Delfi informó que el Servicio de Seguridad del Estado de Letonia (VDD) confirmó la detención de Kirill Fedorov: se sospecha que el bloguero glorificó y justificó las operaciones militares del ejército ruso durante una operación especial en el territorio de Ucrania.

“El Servicio de Seguridad del Estado ha detenido a una persona que publicaba regularmente videos y grabaciones en Youtube, Telegram y otras redes sociales que justifican y glorifican los crímenes de guerra de las fuerzas armadas rusas en Ucrania”, dijo el VDD en un comunicado oficial.

VDD analizó los materiales publicados por Kirill Fedorov: las autoridades letonas llegaron a la conclusión de que el bloguero sesgó las operaciones militares realizadas por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en Ucrania, reflejando eventos en interés de la Federación Rusa y elogiando las tácticas militares del ejército ruso. .

“El 17 de marzo en dos establecimientos asociados a esta persona se realizaron diligencias procesales, dentro de las cuales la persona fue detenida. Actualmente la persona tiene la condición de sospechoso y se le ha aplicado medida de coerción - detención”, informó el centro de prensa del Servicio de Seguridad del Estado.


----------



## bakunin2020 (22 Mar 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> La mayoría de las autopistas líneas férreas incluso aeropuertos, modernización de zonas rurales están financiadas por Europa.



La soberanía de mi país vale mucho más que eso, da igual que seas de izquierdas, de derechas o de centro. Ya lo irás viendo.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (22 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Lleva desde 2014 allí , es hijo de republicanos represaliados y estaba en una ong de ayuda al refugiado.
> hulio.



Pues no conozco yo abuelos y sobre todo abuelas, gente que sus padres fueron represaliados por la dictadura, pero ellos al ser educados por la España Franquista se hicieron más fachas que Franco.


----------



## César Borgia (22 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Pues no conozco yo abuelos y sobre todo abuelas gente que sus padres fueron represaliados por la dictadura y despues se hicieron más fachas que Franco.



A ese seguro que no lo conoces, es más rojo que el culo de Monica Oltra , onegeta de compromis , no sabes ni situar Carlet en el mapa, pero para tí es un nazi conocido en la zona.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (22 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Hungría se desmarca de los UEvones..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estos tienen eleciones en un par semanas, como para dejar a su población sin calefacción cuando vayan a votar


----------



## keylargof (22 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Hombre, si te vas a creer todo lo que escribe la OTAN pues es cosa tuya, pero no vengas al foro como sorprendido por haber descubierto la verdad suprema porque de ese antro el que se cree algo es o porque es muy ingenuo o porque quiere hacer ver que se lo ha creído.



Tienes razón. He visto la luz, a partir de hoy sólo me informaré con los infornes del camarada Zhurullov y con Liu Sivaya


----------



## Remequilox (22 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Los dueños de Alcampo, Decathlon y Leroy Merlin pasan de las sanciones y mantienen su actividad en Rusia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los grandes intereses económicos internacionales que se "habían comprado / habían invertido" media Ucrania son alemanes, franceses y chinos.
Obviamente solo se respetarán esos intereses, y participarán en la reconstrucción, si son aliados/amigos, o procuran mantener una quasi-neutralidad (teatrillos aparte).
Supongo que así se explica el hecho que Alemania sea la que permitió que siga abierto con Rusia el mayor flujo posible comercial-financiero, o que intereses representativos de Francia procuren no hacer sangre y ser colaboradores con Rusia.
Y China, que se compró una finca agraria de 30.000 km2 en la región de Dnipro, simplemente mirando por sus intereses, y los rusos bombardeando poco esa zona.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (22 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> El tanque lo conducía un ruso solo, el resto de la tripulación del tanque que hizo?
> 
> Os creeis una cantidad de gilipolleces que lo flipo.



Así es, se ve que los Ucranianos vieron un tanque Ruso con la Z pintada conducido por un solo tio y nada... 

Lo recibieron como en Bienvenido Mister Marshall, la peli de Berlanga... 

Americano... bueno en este caso Ruso, te recibimos con alegria....


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

Reportaje de la corresponsal de guerra @anna_news desde Popasna

❗Exclusivo❗

Las fuerzas republicanas del Frente Nacional de la DNR han informado sobre la evacuación de civiles de Popasna, que fue bombardeada por el ejército ucraniano.

t.me/anna_news/25634


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (22 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> El tanque lo conducía un ruso solo, el resto de la tripulación del tanque que hizo?
> 
> Os creeis una cantidad de gilipolleces que lo flipo.




Oiga, que colgar esa mierda no significa creérsela. Es interesante que digan eso, simplemente. 

www.compramostutanque.com


----------



## fulcrum29smt (22 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Qué sonido hacen… acojona



No lo digo por tí ÁcrataMagallania, lo digo por el tio del tweet.

Iskander M = Iskander con misil balístico

Iskander K = Iskander con misil de crucero


----------



## Decipher (22 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Vivimos tiempos de catarsis, quiero creer que Abascal está nadando por supervivencia en una corriente contra la que no puede, se deja llevar para no ahogarse. La pandemia y esta guerra són órdagos globalistas que pondrian a VOX al borde de la ilegalización en caso de haberse plantado en contra. Quiero creer esto, porque el discurso antiglobalista de Abascal está quedando completamente incongruente y contradictorio al ponerlo al lado de pandemia y guerra en Ucrania. Es como si pretendiera engañar a niños o a gente completamente idiota y desinformada, no puedes atacar el globalismo y ser luego un campeón plandemista ponzoñero y además un otánico fanático, como Tersch y otros en el partido. Mi voto desde luego lo ha perdido con esto, pero ya digo, quizás es que no pueda hacer otra cosa, el enemigo globalista es terrible y VOX solo trata de sobrevivir aceptando estos temas tan sensibles.
> 
> Respecto a Franco tampoco pudo hacer otra cosa, el mundo eran dos bloques y había que posicionarse. Franco no tuvo la culpa de que la guerra la ganaran unos u otros, ni de caer a un lado del telón o del otro. Teníamos que comer, la posguerra nos la estaban haciendo durar demasiado, Franco pensó en su gente solamente.



Me parece que Tersch mas que otánico fanático le tiene mania a Rusia por su apoyo a las dictaduras socialistas hispanoamericanas. La verdad es que es bastante comprensible.


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

Se ha lanzado un ataque con cohetes sobre Kramatorsk. Se informa de tres explosiones cerca del aeropuerto.

Ahora mismo hay dos ataques más en la misma zona. 

t.me/anna_news/25638


----------



## paconan (22 Mar 2022)

No hay ikea? pues tenemos una IDEA... puede ser fake
Clon de #IKEA presentado para registro en Rospatent La nueva empresa se llamará IDEA


----------



## delhierro (22 Mar 2022)

Mariupol, restreo casa a casa, con al menos un capturado.


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

Movimiento de equipos de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas a través de Chornobayivka

Nuestro corresponsal informó que los soldados rusos tienen el control total del territorio en cuestión. El equipo está en su sitio y el personal está en sus puestos.

Anteriormente, los medios de comunicación ucranianos difundieron la información falsa de que los paracaidistas habían expulsado a los rusos del pueblo.

t.me/anna_news/25635
_
Video en el enlace_


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Me parece que Tersch mas que otánico fanático le tiene mania a Rusia por su apoyo a las dictaduras socialistas hispanoamericanas. La verdad es que es bastante comprensible.



Y es hijo de nazi austriaco, es normal que odie todo lo ruso.


----------



## Decipher (22 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y es hijo de nazi austriaco, es normal que odie todo lo ruso.



NATSIIIIIIIS


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> NATSIIIIIIIS



Este lo es de verdad. No es culpa suya pero su padre lo era. Acabó en España y se apareó con una hermana de la madre de Loyola de Palacio.


----------



## delhierro (22 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Se ha lanzado un ataque con cohetes sobre Kramatorsk. Se informa de tres explosiones cerca del aeropuerto.
> 
> Ahora mismo hay dos ataques más en la misma zona.
> 
> t.me/anna_news/25638



Son bombas de aviación o misiles, son muy grandes para se incluso smersh o artilleria del 150.


----------



## Decipher (22 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Este lo es de verdad. No es culpa suya pero su padre lo era. Acabó en España y se apareó con una hermana de la madre de Loyola de Palacio.



En ocasiones veo NATSIIIIIS


----------



## John Nash (22 Mar 2022)

Espero que tengáis las despensas y estanterías llenas como buenos burbus:









Los pescadores se plantan y amarran sus barcos: “La sangría es brutal”


Las cofradías de toda España decretan tres días sin salir al mar para exigir al Gobierno medidas como las de Francia para abaratar el combustible




elpais.com













Huelga de camioneros: una protesta nacida en las redes que no llega a la mesa de negociación


Manuel Hernández inició en redes sociales un movimiento de transportistas indignados que ha quedado fuera de su control




elpais.com













La huelga de los transportistas se enquista y las patronales de alimentación y fabricantes piden que acabe con la “máxima urgencia”


Seat y Ford aprueban ERTE por falta de suministros. Las empresas de materiales de construcción avisan de que tendrán que parar obras si no reciben pedidos. Danone y Heineken advierten de que el paro puede impedirles distribuir sus productos




elpais.com





Creéis de verdad que tenían calculadas las consecuencias del boicot a Rusia?

Hay entre incredulidad y una cierta indolencia transitoria de la sociedad. Todos piensan que esto no va a durar.


----------



## piru (22 Mar 2022)

element dijo:


> Ya sabemos por qué las han castigado así: por robar.
> 
> Lo demás es propaganda progre.




Por robar? ¿Qué esperas que pongan en el letrero?: "Por ser gitanas y los nazis odiamos a los gitanos"

Esta como mucho tiene 13 años:




Está aterrorizada pero los supuestos "adultos", policías o militares para más inri, la están torturando sin la menor compasión. Por no hablar de los hijoputas que están ahí disfrutando con el móvil en la mano.

Los nazis son basura humana.

Putin, manda una nuke ahí YA


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Mar 2022)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> Aquí hay cosas que nadie cuenta, mucha propaganda por todos lados, intereses ocultos que en nada tienen que ver con el bienestar de los ciudadanos.
> Esto es una guerra.
> Si es cierto lo de las bajas rusas, pues habrá que creer que son muchas más.
> Habrá que saber cuántas son del bando ucraniano sobre todo civiles.
> ...



En el telediarreo de Antonia3, han dicho que el periodico digital ruso donde se publico lo de los 10.000 muertos y 16.000 heridos fue hackeado y la pagina fue borrada a la mayor celeridad posible...

PD- El ratio entre muertos y heridos no era creible, *el portavoz del ejercito ruso no ha dado cifras de caidos y no se dedica a desmentir todos los bulos que circulan por internet.*


----------



## John Nash (22 Mar 2022)

Nos lo podemos permitir:









El Gobierno cifra en 1.400 millones de euros el impacto por la pérdida del turismo ruso


Destinos como Salou se identifican como especialmente perjudicados por el cerrojazo derivado de la invasión de Ucrania




elpais.com





*El Gobierno cifra en 1.400 millones de euros el impacto por la pérdida del turismo ruso.*

En fin, todo sea porque los ucros de bien se sientan mejor...


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

Por cierto, hace unos 8 años, un helicóptero ucraniano fue derribado por la milicia en el mismo aeródromo de Kramatorsk, que ahora está siendo kalibr(ado) por t.me/boris_rozhin/35317 (foto - abril 2014).

La leyenda del "cosaco Babay" nació entonces, pero se desinfló en el verano de ese mismo año.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35318


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

Irpin. Imágenes de satélite

t.me/boris_rozhin/35321


----------



## Gotthard (22 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Yo creo que estamos mas cerca de la posicion de España en 1792 y los años siguientes. Donde tan pronto estabamos en guerra con la convencion francesa como luego eramos sus aliados. Nos putea Inglaterra y luego tenemos que pedirles ayuda...
> 
> 
> En Siberia podra rememorar a los heroes de la division azul.





Con esta foto puede que ni se molesten en hacerle cruzar la frontera.... veremos.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (22 Mar 2022)

Leed esto… Me ha dejado muy mal cuerpo. 









*Tema mítico* : - Hilo de seguimiento del diésel mundial


El Repunte Del Precio Del Petróleo Es Malo. La Crisis Del Diesel Es Mucho Peor Winston Churchill se refirió a Rusia en 1939 como una serie de capas: un acertijo, envuelto en un misterio, dentro de un enigma. Se parece mucho a una muñeca matrioska. El mercado del petróleo de 2022 es un poco...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (22 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Espero que tengáis las despensas y estanterías llenas como buenos burbus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excel y pensamiento mágico VS mentalidad de Ho Chi Mihn. Por cada diez puntos de inflación suyos, nos llevamos uno en Europa y final los europeos nos cansaremos antes.


----------



## paconan (22 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Por robar? ¿Qué esperas que pongan en el letrero?: "Por ser gitanas y los nazis odiamos a los gitanos"
> 
> Esta como mucho tiene 13 años:
> Ver archivo adjunto 994726
> ...



Según parece son carteristas, cierto que ese trato es vejatorio y que deben poner remedio 

*Rusia distorsiona fotos con fines propagandísticos, organizaciones romaníes sin fines de lucro alertan a las autoridades ucranianas*

Se están difundiendo a través de las redes sociales fotografías de Lviv, Ucrania, en las que se muestra a varias personas romaníes atadas con la espalda contra pilares y con pintura verde en la cara, junto con la afirmación falsa de que las personas en las fotografías son desplazados internos de Kiev que fueron atacados injustificadamente por ucranianos locales inmediatamente después de su llegada a Lviv. Sin embargo, como descubrió el servidor de noticias Romea.cz, el contexto real de las fotos es otra cosa.

Supuestamente, las personas son miembros de un grupo de carteristas, y durante los recientes saqueos en Lviv fueron detenidos por vigilantes y tratados de esta manera inaceptable. La propaganda rusa ahora afirma que estas fotografías confirman que los neonazis están activos en Ucrania.

"Las personas en las fotos han sido atrapadas en Kiev por hurto varias veces. Sus fotos han sido tomadas y compartidas por varios grupos que publicitan tales casos. En Lviv hay un grupo que se hace llamar 'Los Cazadores' que persiguen a los romaníes involucrados en el hurto. en lugares públicos", dijo Julian Kondur, un joven activista romaní de Ucrania, al servidor de noticias Romea.cz.

“Rusia está explotando esto para acusar a Ucrania de estar presuntamente dirigida por neonazis. Las imágenes han sido distribuidas en la compañía de redes sociales Telegram”, agregó Kondur.

El servidor de noticias Romea.cz se enteró de que las organizaciones romaníes sin fines de lucro de Ucrania ya han pedido a las autoridades gubernamentales pertinentes que respondan a estos casos y castiguen a todos los involucrados en actividades ilegales. La policía ucraniana ya identificó a varios de los atacantes que ataron al pueblo gitano.

Según Kondur, es muy importante que las autoridades competentes de Ucrania presten más atención que nunca a eliminar el discurso de odio y la violencia de este tipo motivada por el odio. "Daña nuestra imagen internacional y crea oportunidades para que el agresor [ruso] la manipule", dijo Kondur a Romea.cz.









Russia distorting photos for propaganda purposes, Roma nonprofits alert Ukrainian authorities - Romea.cz - Vše o Romech na jednom místě


Photographs from Lviv, Ukraine in which several Romani people are shown as bound with their backs against pillars and with green paint on their faces are




www.romea.cz


----------



## Dylan Leary (22 Mar 2022)

Tankers of the Azov Regiment destroy tanks, BBM and infantry of the Russian occupiers.

During the battle on the streets of Mariupol, 4 tanks and several units of enemy armored vehicles were destroyed. Azov tankers showed the enemy who was the master on the streets of Mariupol and sent the occupiers to hell.


----------



## Marchamaliano (22 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Espero que tengáis las despensas y estanterías llenas como buenos burbus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estos no han medido una puta mierda, se piensan que van a salir indemnes de esta como de todas. Lo que ocurre es que para salir indemnes de ésta hay que tener abundante pan y circo, y la energía barata alimenta a ese pan y a ese circo.


----------



## Burbujo II (22 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Espero que tengáis las despensas y estanterías llenas como buenos burbus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





John Nash dijo:


> Nos lo podemos permitir:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo la verdad es que volvería a la normalidad con Rusia a cambio de que unos chechenos te dejaran el culo como el túnel de Pajares.


----------



## Decipher (22 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Tankers of the Azov Regiment destroy tanks, BBM and infantry of the Russian occupiers.
> 
> During the battle on the streets of Mariupol, 4 tanks and several units of enemy armored vehicles were destroyed. Azov tankers showed the enemy who was the master on the streets of Mariupol and sent the occupiers to hell.



El video se puede resumir en: Tanques disparando.


----------



## delhierro (22 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Tankers of the Azov Regiment destroy tanks, BBM and infantry of the Russian occupiers.
> 
> During the battle on the streets of Mariupol, 4 tanks and several units of enemy armored vehicles were destroyed. Azov tankers showed the enemy who was the master on the streets of Mariupol and sent the occupiers to hell.



Es de los primeros dias se ven los arboles intactos. Esta bien que documenten que sus tanques disparan desde las calles, naturalmente atraen el fuego de respuesta. Es el problema de luchar en una ciudad.

Y no se ve que le den a nada. Solo que disparan, ojo que seguro que algunas veces aciertan pero ahí no se ve na.


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> ten cuidado no te pille una leva para que hagas de conductor logístico por la huelga, recuerda, el Danone debe Fluir



El Viruelo no puede detener a los piquetes de chalecos amarillos, lo unico es negociar y escoltar camiones, pero como es un inutil muchos supermercados van a estar desabastecidos y muchas gasolineras se quedaran sin combustible.

PD- Quien reposte los posos de los depositos de las gasolineras, jodera los inyectores en un tiempo record...


----------



## John Nash (22 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Yo la verdad es que volvería a la normalidad con Rusia a cambio de que unos chechenos te dejaran el culo como el túnel de Pajares.



El clásico recurso de la cobardía e impotencia. Cebarse con el mensajero o el mensaje en su defecto.







Espero que la beca merezca tanto sacrificio moral.


----------



## Trajanillo (22 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Los dueños de Alcampo, Decathlon y Leroy Merlin pasan de las sanciones y mantienen su actividad en Rusia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los franceses a lo suyo, Renault tampoco ha cesado su actividad.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (22 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Si la esposa de un simple diputado pasa por la frontera con 30M, el nivel de corrupción debe ser sideral.



Será por papelitos. Zzz los han regado a billetes de impresora. Es obvio. Hasta al de la puerta se ha llevado fajos


----------



## Trajanillo (22 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Oiga, que colgar esa mierda no significa creérsela. Es interesante que digan eso, simplemente.
> 
> www.compramostutanque.com



Pues perdone ustek, ponga un aviso o argo


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

Mapa_Novorossiya, Batalla de Odessa, para el período 09-22.03.2022 a partir del 22 de marzo de 2022

t.me/boris_rozhin/35315


----------



## Menchi (22 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Los autores de abusos contra los derechos humanos deben seguir enfrentándose a las consecuencias. Estados Unidos ha tomado medidas para imponer restricciones de visado a funcionarios de la RPC por intentar intimidar, acosar y reprimir a disidentes y defensores de los derechos humanos dentro y fuera de China._
> 
> 
> 
> No lo entiendo, están empujando a China a los brazos de Rusia, siguen con la retórica amenazante con ellos. O són subnormales, o ya está el pescado vendido y tenemos dos bloques otra vez en el mundo. Si es así el globalismo se ha terminado, buenas nuevas.



Llevan años enquistados en el problema y en vez de ponerse a discutir soluciones que beneficien a todas las partes lo que hacen es tomar decisiones que empujan a unos y a otros a tomar medidas más drásticas. Nadie parace querer bajar los ánimos. Al contrario. Todo lo que oigo son arengas encaminadas a avivar el fuego del odio y la destrucción. Como ya leí, están alimentando el Espíritu de 1914, cuando declarada la guerra, todos los soldados y toda la sociedad, celebraban con un buen ánimo el ir a matarse unos a otros en los campos de batalla.

Es que nada tiene sentido si no es para crear de nuevo esos dos bloques para así mantener a la gente con la mente distraída mientras nos quitan libertad, pensamiento individual, intimidad, riqueza y bienes de consumo que será todo gestionado por el Estado. Todo, absolutamente todo espectro y ámbito de nuestras vidas tiene que ser conocido por el Estado.

En el momento que alguna de las partes declare la guerra, los que nos manejan podrán, aún más, dictar las normas que les de la gana con una excusa tan contundente que nunca vas a poder oponerte bajo amenaza de ser considerado un traidor o un insolidario.

Pero ahí tienes a la gente aplaudiendo y pidiendo más de ese control total. Es demencial como el vecino que era una mosquita muerta y buena gente empieza a soltar por la boca amenazas y deseos de muerte para con el "enemigo" que les marca la TVs y las RRSS, dispuesto a renunciar a todo lo que tiene con tal de ver a ese enemigo muerto.


----------



## Dylan Leary (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Decipher (22 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> y cuando dice ustec que toca Muerte por Kiki?



Desgraciadamente la gran final serán aliens y sondas anales, pero mucho forero estará encantado.


----------



## Gotthard (22 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Por robar? ¿Qué esperas que pongan en el letrero?: "Por ser gitanas y los nazis odiamos a los gitanos"
> 
> Esta como mucho tiene 13 años:
> Ver archivo adjunto 994726
> ...



Son sus costumbres, hacian lo mismo con los ucranianos de etnia polaca en el 41.








Presidente polaco conmemora en Ucrania el 75 aniversario de la masacre de Volinia


Varsovia, 8 jul (Sputnik).- El presidente de Polonia, Andrzej Duda, asistió este domingo a una misa conmemorativa celebrada en la Catedral de San Pedro y San Pablo de Lutsk, al oeste de Ucrania, con motivo del 75 aniversario de la masacre de Volinia en la que murieron más de cien mil polacos. La...




diario-octubre.com


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Mis ancestros llevan viviendo en estas tierras más de 150 años, pero mi bisabuelo era ruso, mi abuelo rumano, mi padre soviético, yo ucraniano y mi hijo ¿Qué será mi hijo?



Eres ucraniano o solo es una meditacion ???.


----------



## MiguelLacano (22 Mar 2022)

Nuestros amigos. La canallesca lo recuerda.









¿Cuáles son los dos territorios españoles que no están bajo la protección de la OTAN y por qué?


La guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania ha puesto en el foco a la OTAN, la alianza de la que España es miembro desde 1982. Sin embargo, dos territorios de nuestro país permanecen fuera de su protección. Descubre cuáles son y los motivos al respecto.




www.ondacero.es


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Son sus costumbres, hacian lo mismo con los ucranianos de etnia polaca en el 41.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No los serraban vivos?


----------



## Guanotopía (22 Mar 2022)

Pregunta por email si los medios tratarán después por igual las intervenciones militares de USA o Israel y recibe como respuesta "lol xD"


Mediaset le respondió con el gif de Jorge Javier Vázquez riéndose




www.eljueves.es





Es una "broma", por si alguno va despistado


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

En Ilyichevsk (Chernomorsk), en la región de Odessa, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han establecido posiciones de tiro en un gallinero. Todos los vehículos blindados pesados han sido retirados de los límites de la ciudad y se encuentran allí. Se ha colocado una batería de artillería en el gallinero.

Se han dejado tres tanques en el propio puerto para mantener la visibilidad. La guarnición de la ciudad propiamente dicha se compone actualmente de 300 soldados de las AFU y aproximadamente el mismo número de voluntarios en el destacamento de defensa territorial.

Las coordenadas exactas de la pajarera son 46.278985, 30.618896.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35325

_Mapa en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

Los medios de comunicación ucranianos se cabrean porque los jóvenes rusos son indiferentes a las sanciones

Este vídeo apareció en las redes sociales con una encuesta a la población joven de Rusia.

La segunda captura de pantalla muestra que nadie en los medios de comunicación ucranianos está especialmente contento con esta posición.

t.me/smotri_media/10369


----------



## paconan (22 Mar 2022)

Han encontrado a wali? esta vivo?

*Francotirador canadiense que se rumorea que murió en Ucrania está vivo y bien*

El francotirador canadiense del que se rumoreaba que había muerto en Ucrania dijo que simplemente estaba en “modo de apagón” y cree que los rumores sobre su muerte eran parte de una campaña de propaganda de los rusos.

El francotirador, que se hace llamar Wali, y a quien Global News no nombra para proteger a su familia, se hizo famoso después de una afirmación viral, pero falsa, de que recibió el disparo de francotirador más largo del mundo en Irak.

Tanto Wali como las fuentes de operaciones especiales dicen que nunca fue miembro de JTF2 y que no estuvo presente cuando un francotirador de JTF2 tomó el tiro de 2 km que mató a un agente de ISIS en Irak en 2017 .

Wali llegó a Ucrania al comienzo de la guerra para unirse a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Hablando desde la región de Kiev a Global News el martes, dijo que está “bien alimentado, descansado y todo bien”.

Los rumores de que Wali había muerto comenzaron a circular en las redes sociales la semana pasada, sin una fuente obvia. Varios medios de comunicación principales también comenzaron a preguntar si Wali todavía estaba vivo.

Si bien no sabe de dónde provienen los rumores, dijo que fueron una sorpresa para él cuando salió del frente hace varios días.

“Fui la última persona en enterarse de la noticia de que estaba muerto”, dijo.

“Creo que es solo un trolleo. Pero creo que es extraño porque después de un tiempo el enemigo perderá credibilidad con esta propaganda. No entiendo por qué empujan tales mentiras. Es bastante obvio porque después de unos días salgo y les digo a todos que estoy vivo”.

Wali dijo que pasó la última semana en la que se rumoreaba que estaba muerto en el frente "en la región de Kiev", y ahora está descansando porque está enfermo. Contó su historia entre toses y dijo que volverá al frente en los próximos días.

Dijo que está luchando junto a las “increíbles” Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, con su socio canadiense, y en los últimos días el grupo tomó terreno y realizó “avances contra el enemigo” en la región en la que estaban luchando. Dijo que otros en su grupo había disparado a la gente, pero él todavía no.

Sin embargo, admite que ha tenido un par de llamadas cercanas en la última semana.

“Esta guerra es como jugar al ajedrez sin saber cuáles son los otros peones. Sabes un poco pero no lo suficiente. Nos enfrentamos a los rusos a muy corta distancia, como a 50 metros, y en ese momento supieron que estábamos allí.

“Yo estaba en una casa donde le dispararon a la habitación justo al lado mío con proyectiles de un tanque, yo estaba como a tres metros de distancia. Fuimos suertudos. Ahora sé cómo se siente ser atacado por un tanque”.

Uno de sus colegas recibió un disparo en una de las primeras patrullas ucranianas de las que formaba parte y necesitaba ser evacuado, pero sobrevivió, dijo.

Ha hablado con su esposa en los últimos días y ella entendió que simplemente había estado en modo de apagón, dijo.

Dijo que estaba asombrado de lo diferente que ha sido la guerra de Ucrania, en comparación con otras zonas de guerra en las que había estado.

“No es que todo se derrumbó, todavía hay internet. La mayoría de las zonas de combate no tienen electricidad ni agua y es un caos. Si vas al centro [en Kiev], está bien. En una de las patrullas estuve en un condominio increíble, podrías tener el mismo en Toronto. Había una máquina de espresso”, dijo.
“Es como pelear en el centro de Toronto”.

Había muchos animales domésticos deambulando por las calles de Kiev, dijo, y los rusos disparaban rutinariamente a los perros porque ladraban y revelaban sus posiciones.

En un edificio al que entró su equipo, se encontraron con una anciana ucraniana que había estado sin comida para ella y su gato durante días. Wali dijo que les dijo que un hombre se suicidó en ese edificio poco antes de que llegaran.

“Es triste porque la gente está orgullosa. Este país quiere crecer y enriquecerse”.

Los ataques de las tropas rusas no han sido sofisticados, dijo.

“Todo el esfuerzo de guerra es amateur. [Los rusos] no son geniales. No tienen las capacidades de las fuerzas de la OTAN. Rusia es un país pobre y eso se refleja en sus armas. Destruyen todo, simplemente siguen disparando a las casas una y otra vez”, dijo.
“Una noche, los rusos estaban disparando cientos de proyectiles no muy lejos de nosotros. En un momento, estaba disfrutando de la vista y pensé: 'Qué hermosa puesta de sol'. Pero luego me di cuenta de que estas son casas en llamas”.

Dijo que si los países querían ayudar a Ucrania, deberían enviar armamento moderno para ayudar a las tropas en su lucha. Sin ellos, dijo, las bajas ucranianas serían mucho mayores.

Finalmente, pidió aclarar la historia sobre su infamia y el falso comentario de que era el mejor francotirador del mundo.

“Solo soy un soldado normal. Soy un buen soldado, de eso no hay duda. Pero soy un buen soldado entre otros buenos soldados”.

Si bien no puede hablar sobre detalles debido a la naturaleza de la guerra, Wali dijo que permanecerá en Ucrania por algún tiempo, hasta que haya “cumplido con mi deber”.

“Tal vez la próxima vez que [los rusos] digan que estoy muerto, podría ser cierto, pero nadie les creerá”, dijo.









Infamous Canadian sniper rumoured to have died in Ukraine is alive and well - National | Globalnews.ca


Canadian sniper Wali said he spent the last week that he was rumoured to be dead on the front lines 'in the Kyiv region' and is resting now as he’s sick.




globalnews.ca




.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (22 Mar 2022)

bakunin2020 dijo:


> La soberanía de mi país vale mucho más que eso, da igual que seas de izquierdas, de derechas o de centro. Ya lo irás viendo.



No he dicho que haya sido positivo la entrada de españa en la Unión Europea.


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

La ayuda humanitaria de Chechenia llega a Melitopol

"Es muy difícil para nosotros, los pensionistas, estar aquí ahora. El autobús ha subido de precio, ni siquiera tengo con qué ir a la ciudad. Esta ayuda es muy esencial. Nos ayuda a sobrevivir en este periodo de transición. Gracias", añadió un vecino de la zona.

t.me/smotri_media/10368


----------



## Decipher (22 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Han encontrado a wali? esta vivo?
> 
> *Francotirador canadiense que se rumorea que murió en Ucrania está vivo y bien*
> 
> ...



Está tan escondido que no ha hecho nada para que los rusos no le vean.


----------



## Simo Hayha (22 Mar 2022)

Wali, el francotirador canadiense dice que estaba ocupado matando orcorrusos y que no se había enterao que estaba muerto


----------



## Eneko Aritza (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Mitch Buchanan (22 Mar 2022)

una más de las numerosas tonterías de desinformación y propaganda que se dicen desde que comenzó la invasión.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

Otro vídeo de los chechenos controlando con sus juguetes las operaciones de limpieza…


----------



## Don Pascual (22 Mar 2022)

El discurso del Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Canadá fue interrumpido por el escritor Yves Engler 

¿Por qué no presionaron a Kiev para que firmara los acuerdos de Minsk? ¡Detengan la escalada! ¡Dejen de suministrar armas! ¡No a la OTAN!"


----------



## INE (22 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> De todas maneras la obsesión por los coches creo que es cosa de eslavos más que de otros. Yo lo comprobé cuando estuve en Moscú, muchísimo tenían cochazos brutales y te quedabas flipado, en madrid no ves ni de coña tanto coches de alta gama, y lo veías en distristos que eran normalillos de clase media.
> 
> Nos contaron también unos que vivían allí, que las distancias que recorren para ir del trabajo a casa son enormes. La mayoría vive a las fueras de moscú, por tanto invierten mucho en buenos coches para ir cómodos ya que pasan muchas horas conduciendo. Lo del status social también lo ví, a medida que ibas entrando en barrios de pasta los coches eran mejores.



Mercedes AMG a punta pala, clase S por doquier. Claro, también son más de 10 millones de habitantes pero al eslavo en
general y al ruso en particular le gustan mucho los coches alemanes.


----------



## Charidemo (22 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Esti anormal si se confirma que de verdad empuñó algo más que un bastón que lo fusilen sin más, por mercenario y por belitre



Belitre. No conocía esa palabra. ¿Por dónde se usa?


----------



## fulcrum29smt (22 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Mis ancestros llevan viviendo en estas tierras más de 150 años, pero mi bisabuelo era ruso, mi abuelo rumano, mi padre soviético, yo ucraniano y mi hijo ¿Qué será mi hijo?



Es lo que tiene vivir en un pais creado artificialmente, con fronteras variables a lo largo de la historia y al lado de una superpotencia militar.

Cuando te pones al servicio de otra nación (EEUU y la UE), te sientes envalentonado y protegido, pero en realidad estas desnudo, totalmente desnudo. Le vas tocando los cojones a la superpotencia de al lado, al principio esta se calla, se calla, hasta que se cabrea, y te monta una guerra total donde directamente dejas de existir como país.

Pura geopolítica, y eso vale tanto para Rusia como para EEUU o China.


----------



## Impresionante (22 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Wali, el francotirador canadiense dice que estaba ocupado matando orcorrusos y que no se había enterao que estaba muerto



Eran los ucranianos los que decían que había muerto.

Éste está muerto o acojonado en el rincón


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

*Los biolaboratorios ucranianos son supervisados por una empresa estadounidense sin relación con la biotecnología - la segunda parte del análisis del material del Ministerio de Defensa ruso sobre los biolaboratorios ucranianos del equipo "Rybar"*

La primera parte del análisis está disponible aquí

Pero el hecho de que se hayan violado los requisitos de investigación se complica aún más por el hecho de que se haya permitido a una empresa que no tiene nada que ver con la salud y la biotecnología hacer la investigación de la UP-8.

El contrato para el proyecto se adjudicó a una empresa estadounidense, Black & Veatch, que no podemos considerar otra cosa que parte de la inteligencia científica y técnica estadounidense en la región. La empresa tampoco tiene nada que ver con la sanidad. El B&V nunca se ha relacionado oficialmente con la epidemiología. Es una empresa de construcción que ofrece una gama muy amplia de servicios. La cantidad asignada es bastante pequeña (1-2 millones de dólares) y sólo bastaría para pagar a 10 empleados durante un año en Estados Unidos (sin la compra de reactivos y otros consumibles).

Sólo hay un documento de código abierto sobre el estudio de la fiebre de Crimea-Congo en Lviv por Black & Veatch. No trabajaron con el patógeno en sí, sino que estudiaron las muestras de sangre de 996 habitantes en busca de anticuerpos (lo que implica un contacto con la infección).

Se encontraron anticuerpos en 16 muestras, lo que se aproxima a las cifras de una región endémica en la que se registran casos con regularidad. Como el estudio no requiere mucho tiempo, no queda claro por qué este proyecto lleva varios años en marcha.

B&V estuvo representado en el estudio por Olöna Nesterova. El hecho es que tiene un número críticamente bajo de publicaciones científicas (sólo cuatro, dos de ellas en ucraniano) y no tiene al menos un doctorado. Y esa persona lleva a cabo un proyecto relacionado con la fiebre congoleña en el laboratorio BSL-2, lo que supone una violación directa de todas las normas imaginables. Pero una vez terminada la investigación, la pusieron al frente del Instituto de Investigación en Salud Pública.

Las personas que vivieron en la época soviética empezarán a recordar la práctica de trabajar en "cajas": había institutos de investigación donde, de toda la información pública, sólo había una dirección postal y la gente realizaba investigaciones clasificadas. Después de que los empleados de esas empresas se fueran a puestos "civiles" en busca de buenas posiciones, podían ser fácilmente identificados por la falta de una mínima formación científica en fuentes abiertas.

El director de Black & Veatch es Lance Lippenkot, que lleva 11 años trabajando en Ucrania, pero no tiene formación científica. Es un graduado de West Point, un ingeniero aeromecánico sin experiencia en biología, y mucho menos en biotecnología. Un hombre con antecedentes militares y sin presencia militar.

¿Cuál es el resultado final?

▪ Hay pruebas contundentes de que los estadounidenses sí están supervisando los laboratorios biológicos ucranianos.

▪ Hay claros indicios de que los programas que se llevan a cabo allí no son muy coherentes con sus objetivos declarados.

▪ Hay proyectos de doble uso que se están desarrollando allí.

▪ Esto lo dirige gente del ejército que no tiene nada que ver con la sanidad o la biotecnología.

▪ Los trabajos científicos se ajustan a esta historia y son moldeados por profesionales de muy baja categoría, y un proyecto bastante sencillo tarda varios años en completarse. Y una de sus principales ejecutivas acaba consiguiendo un puesto importante y de responsabilidad que está completamente fuera de sus competencias.
#armas biológicas #Estados Unidos #Ucrania
@rybar

t.me/surf_noise1/9095


----------



## MiguelLacano (22 Mar 2022)

La "inmersión lingüística" de los tractorianos ucros fue copiada de los catarlúficos. Obligaron a rotular todo en ucro y persiguieron hasta a los niños en las guarderías... me suena.

"Es por ello que la Rada Suprema de Ucrania (legislativo) aprobó este mes una nueva ley de educación que establece la obligatoriedad de usar el ucraniano como idioma vehicular en todas las escuelas públicas del país (a partir de quinto de primaria), lo que ha causado una gran polémica dentro y fuera de sus fronteras". 








Ucrania busca expandir el uso del idioma oficial frente al dominio del ruso


Khrystyna Kinson Kiev, 23 sep (EFE).- Ucrania busca proteger y expandir el uso del idioma oficial, el ucraniano, en un país mayoritariamente bilingüe en el que un




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## radium (22 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Los franceses a lo suyo, Renault tampoco ha cesado su actividad.



Los franceses los más inteligentes. 
No entiendo porqué el grupo inditex ha decidido cerrar en rusia.


----------



## npintos (22 Mar 2022)

Las autoridades nucleares de Ucrania se quejan de que los sensores de Chernobyl están sin funcionar y que los ruskis no los dejan hacer mantenimiento.

Es un tema importante, no es que le crea el 100% a los ucranianos, pero los rusos también deberían explicar como están gestionando esas plantas. Si alguien tiene esa información, se la agradezco.


----------



## Simo Hayha (22 Mar 2022)

Javelin recibe con alegría desmilitarizadora a su orcotanque liberador


----------



## Azrael_II (22 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Según parece son carteristas, cierto que ese trato es vejatorio y que deben poner remedio
> 
> *Rusia distorsiona fotos con fines propagandísticos, organizaciones romaníes sin fines de lucro alertan a las autoridades ucranianas*
> 
> ...



Es decir están castigando a gitanos y la asociación gitano dice que no es cosa de nazis.... Porqué le quitarán la subvención


----------



## Impresionante (22 Mar 2022)

*. Biden: "Va a haber un nuevo orden mundial y tenemos que liderarlo"*


El presidente de EE.UU., Joe Biden, vaticinó este lunes que el mundo vivirá un cambio del orden internacional y afirmó que Washington debe liderar el nuevo sistema.

"60 millones de personas murieron entre 1900 y 1946. Y desde entonces, hemos establecido un orden mundial liberal, y eso no había ocurrido en mucho tiempo. Mucha gente moría, pero ni de lejos [había] un caos", dijo el mandatario durante un encuentro con empresarios en Washington.

"Y ahora es un momento en que las cosas están cambiando. Va a haber un nuevo orden mundial y tenemos que liderarlo. Y tenemos que unir al resto del mundo libre para hacerlo", continuó Biden.


Aunque el mandatario no expuso explícitamente los problemas que enfrenta el orden mundial actual, dedicó gran parte de su discurso al conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania, afirmando que Washington tiene que "hacer lo que sea necesario para apoyar a Ucrania". En ese contexto, resaltó que "la OTAN nunca ha estado más fuerte o más unida en toda su historia de lo que lo está hoy, en gran parte debido a Vladímir Putin".

Además, el presidente estadounidense mencionó al grupo del Diálogo de Seguridad Cuadrilateral (Quad), formado por EE.UU., Japón, India y Australia y criticado repetidamente por Pekín como una herramienta antichina en el Pacífico. 

"Japón ha sido extremadamente fuerte, al igual que Australia, en términos de lidiar con la agresión de Putin. Presentamos un frente unido en toda la OTAN y el Pacífico", declaró Biden.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (22 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> No hay más que ver los libros de Física y Matemáticas de la editorial MIR, dan por hecho un nivel muy alto en el lector y economizan las explicaciones superfluas, no son libros para consultar así como así.












Libros De Física Teórica: Landau & Lifshitz


La colección Física Teórica de L. Landáu representó una importante contribución al estudio de la física teórica por la profundidad de los contenidos y por su




www.elsolucionario.me





Este libro, de 202 páginas contiene toda la física mecánica teórica. TODA.

para seguirlo necesitas tener un doctorado.

Yo desarrolle una de las ecuaciones de las primeras páginas que el tipo pone literalmente: es obvio obtener las ecuaciones…

Tarde tres semanas y un par de cuadernos.


----------



## Simo Hayha (22 Mar 2022)

Orcochechenos disfrutando de los desmilitarizado


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Es decir están castigando a gitanos y la asociación gitano dice que no es cosa de nazis.... Porqué le quitarán la subvención



No veo yo a las asociaciones gitanas defender eso si se lo hacemos a los de la etnia aquí por robar…no se, no se…un poco raro…


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (22 Mar 2022)

Siguen los combates adentro de Mariupol donde el batallón Azov sigue muy activo, incluso con carros de combate T-72 como se puede ver en el siguiente vídeo. La ciudad sufre ya una Grzonificación considerable.




Por cierto el diario Pravda filtró casi 10000 KIA´s rusas desde que se inicio el conflicto. No se sabe si se trata de un hackeo, un error que fue subsanado rápidamente, una intoxicación o si por el contrario es cierto y sufrió la censura. el caso es que durante varios minutos una noticia señalaba que Rusia había sufrido ya 9861 KIA´s en Ucrania desde que comenzó el conflicto el 24 de Febrero.


Un diario proKremlin atribuye a un hackeo haber publicado que 9.861 soldados rusos habían muerto en la guerra


EEUU hablaba hace unos días de unas 7000 KIA´s. Si las cifras son ciertas es una debacle para los rusos que puede que se vean forzados a sacar la bandera blanca so pena de sufrir una derrota aplastante como pocas veces se ha visto en la historia reciente.


----------



## vyk (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (22 Mar 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Belitre. No conocía esa palabra. ¿Por dónde se usa?



En Canarias.

Persona de malas ideas, un zorro, también alguien que siempre está enfadado o muy negativo.


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Sobre las islas Salvajes algo había pero en realidad poco, eso es portugués .



Las islas Salvajes mientras los portugueses no intenten explotar sus aguas, no importan a nadie... @Coco Portugal @Portu

PD- Las ocuparon ilegalmente aprovechando la guerra civil española, pero como estan declaradas parque natural o algo parecido, tendrian que modificar sus propias leyes, la postura española es que las aguas que rodean y circundan las islas son españolas.


----------



## Simo Hayha (22 Mar 2022)

El HÉROE contra el criminal de guerra.


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Las islas Salvajes mientras los portugueses no intenten explotar sus aguas, no importan a nadie... @Coco Portugal @Portu
> 
> PD- Las ocuparon ilegalmente aprovechando la guerra civil española, pero como estan declaradas parque natural o algo parecido, tendrian que modificar sus propias leyes, la postura española es que las aguas que rodean y circundan las islas son españolas.



Lo probable es que no haya nada que explotar por ahí.


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Libros De Física Teórica: Landau & Lifshitz
> 
> 
> La colección Física Teórica de L. Landáu representó una importante contribución al estudio de la física teórica por la profundidad de los contenidos y por su
> ...



Sí, son todos así. Dan por hecho que sabes o vas haciendo de cabeza cálculos complejos. Son tremendos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

Otro vídeo del conflicto…


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

Ayuda humanitaria para la región de Zaporizhzhya, en particular para Vasylivka.
En Vasylivka, nuestras tropas por fin se levantaron con fuerza y comenzó el flujo de ayuda humanitaria, después de más de una semana la situación ha cambiado en una dirección positiva.

Sin embargo, lo que se necesita urgentemente tanto en Vasilievka como en Dniprodnoye son medicamentos, incluso los más sencillos, que una vez se trajeron, pero todo salió como un vaso de agua en una piscina.

Lo que se necesita:
De medicinas personalmente nuestra ciudad sufre, creo que su también... son L-tiroxina, eutirox, insulina, a veces hay antibióticos que la gente pide . Pero para la tiroides, son muy necesarios, porque a algunas personas se les ha extirpado la tiroides y es vital para ellos.

Realmente necesitan comida para bebés, fórmula para bebés, pañales, productos de higiene. Los niños son los más perjudicados, especialmente en Vasilievka, donde ha habido destrucción.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35328


----------



## SkullandPhones (22 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Es decir están castigando a gitanos y la asociación gitano dice que no es cosa de nazis.... Porqué le quitarán la subvención



Pero tú no estabas en contra del pueblo calé balear? Hay que joderse.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (22 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Lo probable es que no haya nada que explotar por ahí.



Mientras no se descubra algun mineral raro o hidrocarburos, la profundidad hace inviable de momento, su explotacion.


----------



## JOS1378 (22 Mar 2022)

LA VERDADERA OPOSICION A PUTIN, NO NAVALNY COMO QUIERE VENDERNOS EEUU


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

Un poco más de la limpieza de nazis en Mariupol … mapa de operaciones…


----------



## EGO (22 Mar 2022)

A ver si la informacion del embolsamiento ruso en el norte de Kiev se verifica.


----------



## paconan (22 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Es decir están castigando a gitanos y la asociación gitano dice que no es cosa de nazis.... Porqué le quitarán la subvención



Tu has leído el articulo o no lo entiendes?
No, lo que dicen es que en Rusia estan usando las fotografías como si fueran desplazados de Kiev que fueron atacados injustificadamente por ucranianos locales inmediatamente después de su llegada a Leópolis, de hecho en el articulo también critican el trato que les dan


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

*El embajador chino en Rusia, Zhang Hanhui, mantuvo una reunión con empresarios chinos, a los que aconsejó no perder el tiempo y "llenar el vacío" del mercado ruso.*

El embajador Zhang afirmó que la actual situación internacional es difícil, y que los métodos de liquidación y la cadena de suministro de los intercambios económicos y comerciales de las grandes empresas han encontrado grandes dificultades o incluso fracasos.

Ahora es el momento de que las pequeñas y medianas empresas privadas de China desempeñen su papel. A nivel nacional, en consonancia con la nueva situación, se están ajustando y corrigiendo lo antes posible diversos canales, sobre todo cuestiones pendientes como la liquidación y la logística, y se está construyendo una nueva plataforma.

El embajador Zhang dio muchos ejemplos y sugirió que los empresarios chinos no deberían esperar, sino poner en común sus recursos y adaptarse a la nueva situación lo antes posible.

En cuanto a las cuestiones relativas a la obtención de visados y a los controles policiales de los empresarios chinos que han denunciado numerosos problemas, el embajador Zhang Hanhui dispuso que se recibieran las solicitudes en el departamento consular para informar posteriormente a la JIA rusa e intentar hacer todo lo posible para resolver o coordinar una solución a estos problemas prácticos.

t.me/surf_noise1/9098


----------



## MiguelLacano (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (22 Mar 2022)

vyk dijo:


>



Si eso fuera así, los pepinos balísticos estarán ya arrasando


----------



## Trajanillo (22 Mar 2022)

Una cosa no tendrán pero propaganda... Son potencia mundial, que pena que con eso no se ganen guerras.


----------



## Teuro (22 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Y la OTAN como abastece?...¿con el teletrasnportador de la nave Enterprise?...



Impresoras 3D


----------



## MiguelLacano (22 Mar 2022)

Cuando los bombazos sobre población civil eran algo "civilizado" y colateral.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Tu has leído el articulo o no lo entiendes?
> No, lo que dicen es que en Rusia estan usando las fotografías como si fueran desplazados de Kiev que fueron atacados injustificadamente por ucranianos locales inmediatamente después de su llegada a Leópolis, de hecho en el articulo también critican el trato que les dan



Respondo al comentario…no te metas si te falta comprensión lectora…

La próxima a la nevera…


----------



## Dylan Leary (22 Mar 2022)

España intenta exprimir su único yacimiento de gas permitiendo abrir un nuevo pozo en Sotes


La Dirección General de Política Energética y Minas ha autorizado ampliar en un año, hasta el 12 de noviembre de 2023, el plazo para realizar un sondeo para la posible apertura de un nuevo pozo en el yacimiento de gas Viura, ubicado en Sotes (La Rioja), el único activo en España. Ahora que el...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## JOS1378 (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (22 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Israel y el mundo árabe desconfían de Biden y dan la espalda a Ucrania
> 
> El Gobierno de coalición israelí ha condenado la invasión rusa de Ucrania, pero no ayudará al presidente *Zelenski* con armas y dinero -como sí hacen sus aliados occidentales- pese a la dramática solicitud formulada este fin de semana por el dirigente ucraniano a Tel Aviv. La evasiva respuesta israelí, pocos días después de que las principales capitales árabes del Golfo adoptaran una postura similar, subraya para muchos analistas el giro que está experimentando la región de Oriente Próximo, que ya no confía en el 'paraguas' de Estados Unidos y prefiere mantener sus buenas relaciones con Rusia, potencia emergente en la zona
> 
> ...



Estos salieron escopeteados hace unos días del Kremlin mandando a su gente salir del país y con cara de malas pulgas. Más parece necesidad que virtud, en este caso.

Quizás ayuden un poco noticias como ésta:



https://www.jpost.com/middle-east/iran-news/article-702004


*Israel preocupado porque Washington considera eliminar al IRGC de Irán de la lista de terroristas*

Pero más parece que vendemos la ayuda más que otra cosa y mientras:



https://www.jpost.com/international/article-701992



*Guerra Ucrania-Rusia: Tanque ruso dispara coche con niños, tres muertos*



"Continuar la guerra en Ucrania es moralmente inaceptable, políticamente indefendible y militarmente absurdo", dijo Guterres a periodistas en Nueva York.


"Incluso si cae Mariupol, Ucrania no puede ser conquistada ciudad por ciudad, calle por calle, casa por casa", dijo Guterres. "Esta guerra es imposible de ganar. Tarde o temprano, tendrá que pasar del campo de batalla a la mesa de la paz"


----------



## capitán almeida (22 Mar 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Belitre. No conocía esa palabra. ¿Por dónde se usa?



Lenguaje cervantino


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

LEASE MISIL HIPERSONICO

EN LUGAR DE

CYBER ATAQUE " RUSO "



​


----------



## paconan (22 Mar 2022)

Esta periodista renunció hace unos días?
Otra que no va a poder volver, si vuelve se juega 15 años en la carcel

Zhanna Agalakova, periodista rusa, renunció al primer canal de televisión de Rusia @channelone_rus en respuesta a la invasión de #Ucrania . Con RSF, ha decidido poner fin a su silencio y hablar sobre sus experiencias en un medio de propaganda del Kremlin. #Hilo 

"Nunca mentí, pero me callé mucho.

Dudé mucho antes de hablar contigo. Todos me decían que estaba loco. Hago esto por los rusos". Zhanna Agalakova, una periodista rusa, renunció al primer canal de televisión de Rusia

"En #Rusia , el gobierno está asfixiando a los medios independientes y hemos terminado en una situación en la que solo se ve una narrativa en los medios: la del gobierno, la de una persona. Nuestras noticias no muestran la realidad". Zhanna Agalakova

“Es una paradoja. Solo vemos al hombre número 1 del país, lo que hizo, lo que comió. Lo vimos hasta sin camisa. Pero no sabemos si está casado, si tiene hijos. desequilibrio." Zhanna Agalakova

"¿Por qué no te rebelas? Es fácil culpar a los periodistas rusos en el acto. Me siento un privilegiado, me siento más libre, me siento capaz de hacerlo. Todos los que se oponen, que todavía están allí, tienen familias, son rehenes de la situación". Zhanna Agalakova

“Sé que en #Rusia me acusarán de ser un espía. Dirán que me pagaron mucho por decir esto. Nadie me pagó, no estoy trabajando para nadie. Solo estoy sirviendo a mi país. ." Zhanna Agalakova, periodista rusa

"Este día tiene un solo objetivo. Quiero que #Rusia me escuche, quiero que la gente aprenda a identificar la propaganda, quiero que busquen fuentes alternativas de información y dejen de ser zombificados". Zhanna Agalakova

“Zhanna es un fenómeno en el periodismo ruso. No ha sido frecuente que un periodista ruso haya decidido hablar. Creo que puedo decir que dudaste mucho. Es normal, sopesas los riesgos. Quiero enfatizar el coraje que has mostrado hoy”. @cdeloire
#UcraniaRusiaGuerra









Thread by @RSF_inter on Thread Reader App


@RSF_inter: Zhanna Agalakova, a Russian journalist, has resigned from Russia’s 1st TV channel @channelone_rus in response to the invasion of #Ukraine. With RSF, she has decided to end her silence and talk about her...…




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

​ 
Archillect  @archillect​

9m
4:32 p. m. · 22 mar. 2022·Archillect




​


----------



## capitán almeida (22 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Javelin recibe con alegría desmilitarizadora a su orcotanque liberador



De victoria en victoria hasta la derrota final, tu no decaigas que el cm del mes lo tienes a tiro


----------



## Teuro (22 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Los dueños de Alcampo, Decathlon y Leroy Merlin pasan de las sanciones y mantienen su actividad en Rusia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ayer Renaul, ahora estos ...

Francia va por libre.


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

Rusia atiende la deuda externa y tiene las reservas de dólares necesarias para hacerlo - FMI

t.me/smotri_media/10373


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

Archillect retweeted

Archillect  @archillect

*60
71*​ 

m o n e y​52543272
​
elon r musk​525768128


*TIME STAMP 69 EN EL DE TRUMP = ¿ CHECKMATE ? ( ¿ TRUMP EN EL ROL DE "OFICIAL DE BANCARROTA" ?*















nielsen


  






​


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Esti anormal si se confirma que de verdad empuñó algo más que un bastón que lo fusilen sin más, por mercenario y por belitre



Catalufo.




El que es hijo de puta suele tener el kit completo.


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

Más imágenes de soldados de las AFU en una escuela ucraniana

Las imágenes muestran al ejército ucraniano colocando sus depósitos de munición en una de las aulas multimedia de la escuela.

Ha llegado el momento en que los neonazis ya no tienen reparo en publicar este tipo de vídeos en TikTok. Esto demuestra una vez más que no les importa la vida pacífica de la gente.

t.me/smotri_media/10372


----------



## Honkler (22 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Otro vídeo de los chechenos controlando con sus juguetes las operaciones de limpieza…



Se lo están pasando bomba los tíos


----------



## javi__31 (22 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Las fronteras del ESte son un polvorín. Lo ideal para Europa sería un telón de acero y ningún contacto con gente que anda con reclamaciones territoriales. Los putos eslavos siempre nos llevan a guerras.



Poner un mapa de 1942 en el que Odesa figura como parte de Rumanía tampoco es que sea muy realista. Si ni siquiera la Besarabia formó parte de este país salvo entre el período de 1920-1940. Como para añadir además Odesa, fundada por un español durante la expansión de Catalina, y ciudad rusa donde las haya. Tan sólo en ese período de la II Guerra Mundial se lo anexionaron los rumanos, Wehrmacht mediante. Lo cierto es que todo el este de Europa es un trasiego de pueblos, imperios, divisiones territoriales, conquistas, etc.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (22 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *El embajador chino en Rusia, Zhang Hanhui, mantuvo una reunión con empresarios chinos, a los que aconsejó no perder el tiempo y "llenar el vacío" del mercado ruso.*
> 
> El embajador Zhang afirmó que la actual situación internacional es difícil, y que los métodos de liquidación y la cadena de suministro de los intercambios económicos y comerciales de las grandes empresas han encontrado grandes dificultades o incluso fracasos.
> 
> ...



China forrándose en Rusia... después vendrán los lloros, cuando cierren empresas en uropa.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Se lo están pasando bomba los tíos



Eso parece, es como si los nazis ucranianos no fuesen muy listos. Los están cazando como a los conejos en La Mancha…


----------



## Gotthard (22 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> No los serraban vivos?



Rebusca por internet "volhynia genocide 1941" y te ilustras si quieres, a mi se me ha cortado la digestion y paso de mirar mas fotos hoy. Pero no solo genocidaron polacos, los nacionalistas ucranianos masacraron todas las etnias que no eran ellos: hungaros, rumanos, gitanos, tartaros, rusos y por supuesto le dieron al holocausto judio promovido por los alemanes unos niveles de horror que el propio Eichmann dijo en su juicio que habia problemas porque soldados SS enfermaban por el nivel de atrocidad con que se desempeñaban los verdugos ucranianos (y esto, entre otras cosas, condujo a la conferencia de Wansee y hacer el_ tratamiento_ de prisioneros judios de una forma mas aseptica y menos traumatica).

Hay muchisimo material, sino de los polacos y los ucranianos desdendientes de polacos que no quieren que se olvide. Se dio la paradoja que los banderistas, por alguna razon que se escapa, filmaban y fotografiaban las "hazañas" con docenas de fuentes distintas, por lo que todos los intentos de blanqueo que reciben del gobierno ucraniano acaban siempre con la durisima realidad de los miles de fotos y filmaciones. Algo paradojico si tenemos en cuenta que los SS mataban a cualquiera que intentara tomar fotos de sus actividades.


----------



## capitán almeida (22 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Catalufo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tas confundíu collaciu pero entre catanazi y hermano de Shylock como tú no sé que será peor


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

INE dijo:


> Mercedes AMG a punta pala, clase S por doquier. Claro, también son más de 10 millones de habitantes pero al eslavo en
> general y al ruso en particular le gustan mucho los coches alemanes.




Pero a partir de ahora y sacrificandose por la Madre Patria, volverán gustosamente al Lada.

Lo decían unos enteraos en Burbuja.


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Las autoridades letonas confirmaron la detención de Kirill Fedorov: está acusado de glorificar a Rusia
> 
> La edición báltica Delfi informó que el Servicio de Seguridad del Estado de Letonia (VDD) confirmó la detención de Kirill Fedorov: se sospecha que el bloguero glorificó y justificó las operaciones militares del ejército ruso durante una operación especial en el territorio de Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Pienso que todas estas acciones "tan democraticas" iran en perjuicio de las posturas atlantistas del parlamento europeo, si los borregos despiertan, veremos sorpresas en las elecciones generales !!!.


----------



## Teuro (22 Mar 2022)

radium dijo:


> Los franceses los más inteligentes.
> No entiendo porqué el grupo inditex ha decidido cerrar en rusia.



Es un clásico francés: Hacen exactamente lo contraio de lo que dicen, ejemplo más claro, decirles a los países subdesarrollados eso de "Vended todas las empresas públicas para que sean privadas y aumentar la competitividad". Luego lo que ocurre es que las empresas privatizadas son adquiridas por compañías públicas francesas.


----------



## John Nash (22 Mar 2022)

Una guerra de inteligencia "revolucionaria": así lidera EEUU los movimientos de los ucranianos sin pisar el campo de batalla


Todo está escrito y todo es público. Cuando la Casa Blanca autorizó nuevos suministros de guerra a Ucrania el 16 de marzo, cuatro palabras resaltaban en la parte inferior de la...




www.elmundo.es





Oficialmente no hay ni un soldado de EEUU en el campo de batalla, aunque muchas voces dicen lo contrario. La estrategia militar se organiza a partir de imágenes de satélite.

Llamemoslos "contratistas".


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Tas confundíu collaciu pero entre catanazi y hermano de Shylock como tú no sé que será peor



Ah, que tu madre tenía clientes follavacas también y alguna palabra se te quedó cuando la escuchabas trabajar...


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Según parece son carteristas, cierto que ese trato es vejatorio y que deben poner remedio
> 
> *Rusia distorsiona fotos con fines propagandísticos, organizaciones romaníes sin fines de lucro alertan a las autoridades ucranianas*
> 
> ...



Lo que no dices es que los dejan morir de frio. Justificando atrocidades, no puedes caer mas bajo, pero se te veía venir.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

*MR POOL Y DONALDO TRUMPO



FASTEN SEAT BELTS*
*AND*
*BUCKLE UP*
=
NI CASO


nunca pasa nada
 









Freedom Belle Data Dumps ✝️✝️✝️


I trust God’s plan.




t.me


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

Disclose.tv
@disclosetv


_JUST IN - Russian court classifies Meta as an "extremist organization" and bans Facebook and Instagram from operating in Russia._

3:08 p. m. · 21 mar. 2022·Twitter

_" Based russian court "_



















​


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (22 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Ah, que tu madre tenía clientes follavacas también y alguna palabra se te quedó cuando la escuchabas trabajar...



De ser hetaira mi madre antes atendería cabras que a un cerdo semita como tú, más depreciable que Isaac de York


----------



## piru (22 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Según parece son carteristas, cierto que ese trato es vejatorio y que deben poner remedio
> 
> *Rusia distorsiona fotos con fines propagandísticos, organizaciones romaníes sin fines de lucro alertan a las autoridades ucranianas*
> 
> ...



No hay excusa posible. Esas fotos son reales y junto con otras muchas que están apareciendo del resto de Ucrania ponen en evidencia que Ucrania es un estado fallido, un puto estercolero.

Los responsables no son chusma descontrolada, NO, son uniformados que supuestamente debe mantener el orden.

Esa página web “romea”, o manipulan (mienten) o están amenazados por los ukronazis que les han obligado a decir eso. Ponen esta foto manipulada, tapando la cara y cortando los pies, para que no podamos comparar el tamaño de los pies de la niña con el del supuesto “adulto” que la tortura (digo supuesto adulto porque los nazis son menores de edad mental):



Aquí sí se puede comparar el tamaño de los pies:


Como mucho tiene 13 años y está aterrorizada mirando el bolo de papel que lleva en la mano el menor de dad mental uniformado, en otras fotos hemos visto gente atada con algo en la boca, pero a nadie le importa una mierda, porque es gitana.

¿Por qué han manipulado los de romea las fotos?


Aquí otro caso, este es claramente discapacitado mental:




Putin, date prisa.


----------



## ZARGON (22 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Según parece son carteristas, cierto que ese trato es vejatorio y que deben poner remedio
> 
> *Rusia distorsiona fotos con fines propagandísticos, organizaciones romaníes sin fines de lucro alertan a las autoridades ucranianas*
> 
> ...



Así cualquiera culpa a cualquiera. 
Quiero ver las fotos de las mujeres robando


----------



## capitán almeida (22 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> No hay excusa posible. Esas fotos son reales y junto con otras muchas que están apareciendo del resto de Ucrania ponen en evidencia que Ucrania es un estado fallido, un puto estercolero.
> 
> Los responsables no son chusma descontrolada, NO, son uniformados que supuestamente debe mantener el orden.
> 
> ...



Son las costumbres de los empleados de Fígaro y hay que respetarlas


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (22 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Lo que no dices es que los dejan morir de frio. Justificando atrocidades, no puedes caer mas bajo, pero se te veía venir.



Lo que no entiendo, es porque las asociaciones gitanas de uropa no lo denuncian ante el Parlamento europeo, el tipo y la ONU..

O porque estás instrucciones no actúan de oficio.


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

Presentado en la Duma el proyecto de ley sobre el reconocimiento de los participantes en operaciones especiales en Ucrania y Donbass como veteranos de combate

t.me/anna_news/25640


----------



## John Nash (22 Mar 2022)

En primera página y bien justificadito.









El Confidencial - El diario de los lectores influyentes


El Confidencial - El diaro referente en economía, información nacional, internacional, opinión...; el diario para los lectores influyentes




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Charidemo (22 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Catalufo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Belitre está en el diccionario de la RAE.


----------



## John Nash (22 Mar 2022)

La rusofobia se propaga y salpica a escuelas y a la Casa de Rusia en Barcelona


La hija de Evgenia tiene siete años. Días atrás la niña llegó llorando a su casa. En la escuela (un centro público de Barcelona) varias de sus compañeras se




www.lavanguardia.com





*“Mi hija tiene solo siete años; llegó llorando a casa y no entendía nada; ‘sois muy malos’ le dijeron sus amigas”.*

Daño colateral del lavado de cerebro mediático, y te pone con todo el morro que la rusofobia "se propaga": 
No. La propagáis vosotros! Sois directamente responsables!


----------



## Gotthard (22 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Según parece son carteristas, cierto que ese trato es vejatorio y que deben poner remedio
> 
> *Rusia distorsiona fotos con fines propagandísticos, organizaciones romaníes sin fines de lucro alertan a las autoridades ucranianas*
> 
> ...



Hacian lo mismo en 1941-43, esto lo hacen por ideologia, si no eres nacionalista acabas asi. Es terrorismo puro y duro.


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Una guerra de inteligencia "revolucionaria": así lidera EEUU los movimientos de los ucranianos sin pisar el campo de batalla
> 
> 
> Todo está escrito y todo es público. Cuando la Casa Blanca autorizó nuevos suministros de guerra a Ucrania el 16 de marzo, cuatro palabras resaltaban en la parte inferior de la...
> ...



Habrá de todo. Es que con que se retiren del ejército hoy y pasen a una contrata o a decir que son "voluntarios " ya vale. Pero deben estar bien ocultos en el occidente, si les pilla una bomba es cuando no se sabe como se vsn a justificar sus muertes. De momento seguramente sólo sacan al frente a voluntarios sin pasado militar reciente o directamente a la carne de cañon postadolescente que se ha metido en esa ratonera creyendo que era un viaje de aventura.


----------



## capitán almeida (22 Mar 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Belitre está en el diccionario de la RAE.



El usa el talmud, la cábala y el Tanaj, no emplea textos gentiles


----------



## capitán almeida (22 Mar 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Belitre está en el diccionario de la RAE.



El usa el talmud, la cábala y el Tanaj, no emplea textos gentiles


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Lo que no dices es que los dejan morir de frio. Justificando atrocidades, no puedes caer mas bajo, pero se te veía venir.



Hombre, mayor atrocidad será meter 200.000 soldados y machacar otro país que amarrarte a un poste...

Un decir, eh!


----------



## Gotthard (22 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Mis ancestros llevan viviendo en estas tierras más de 150 años, pero mi bisabuelo era ruso, mi abuelo rumano, mi padre soviético, yo ucraniano y mi hijo ¿Qué será mi hijo?



Butanero, como su padre


----------



## vladimirovich (22 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Siguen los combates adentro de Mariupol donde el batallón Azov sigue muy activo, incluso con carros de combate T-72 como se puede ver en el siguiente vídeo. La ciudad sufre ya una Grzonificación considerable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si el video es cierto lo del ejercito ruso es vergonzoso, 2 T-72 en mitad de una amplia avenida de una ciudad cercada sin que un dron los vuele y pastando tranquilamente.

Tercermundistas es poco, hay ejercitos africanos con mas nivel que el ejercito Dmitry de mierda.


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo, es porque las asociaciones gitanas de uropa no lo denuncian ante el Parlamento europeo, el tipo y la ONU..
> 
> O porque estás instrucciones no actúan de oficio.



Una llamadita recordándoles de quien reciben las subvenciones y como unas malvas.


----------



## Simo Hayha (22 Mar 2022)

Cuando empezamos a mandar ayuda a nuestros hermanos ucranios para que se defendiesen de la agresión orcorrusa dije en este foro "los soldados ucranios va a parecer cyborgs con todo el equipamiento que les está entrando", et voilá, ucranio listo para limpiar de orcorrusos su país:


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Hombre, mayor atrocidad será meter 200.000 soldados y machacar otro país que amarrarte a un poste...
> 
> Un decir, eh!



Si ese pais es un nido de nazis, como están demostrando, es un ejercicio de sanidad.


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (22 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> En primera página y bien justificadito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver quién es el primo que pone los cazas, ningún miembro de la OTAN es tan gilipollas de echar a perder millonadas en cazas que nada más entrar en la visión de radar rusa se van al garete por los misiles de los S400, no te digo S500 esos están ya décadas adelantados para entrar en acción.


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Es decir están castigando a gitanos y la asociación gitano dice que no es cosa de nazis.... Porqué le quitarán la subvención



Alguien sabe si las asociaciones de romanies en España, estan viajando a Polonia para traer refugiados ???.


----------



## Simo Hayha (22 Mar 2022)

Orcollamas


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Mar 2022)

Sobreextender y desequilibrar a Rusia. RAND Corporation - Frente Antiimperialista Internacionalista+
https://frenteantiimperialista.org/.../03/Sobreextender-y-desequilibrar-a-Rusia.pdf


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Si ese pais es un nido de nazis, como están demostrando, es un ejercicio de sanidad.



Si a quien amarran al poste es un cerdo colaboracionista, es un acto de amor.


----------



## Salamandra (22 Mar 2022)

Por cierto, Amnistía Internacional tiene algo escrito al respecto en estos últimos años?


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Si el video es cierto lo del ejercito ruso es vergonzoso, 2 T-72 en mitad de una amplia avenida de una ciudad cercada sin que un dron los vuele y pastando tranquilamente.
> 
> Tercermundistas es poco, hay ejercitos africanos con mas nivel que el ejercito Dmitry de mierda.




Son patéticos.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (22 Mar 2022)

*Pedro Sánchez lanza una operación especial para "desnazificar" el sector del transporte *


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

Koffing Salvaje dijo:


> A ver quién es el primo que pone los cazas, ningún miembro de la OTAN es tan gilipollas de echar a perder millonadas en cazas que nada más entrar en la visión de radar rusa se van al garete por los misiles de los S400, no te digo S500 esos están ya décadas adelantados para entrar en acción.



No es por eso, gilipollas.


----------



## MiguelLacano (22 Mar 2022)

No sé si reír o llorar, o las dos cosas.


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Belitre está en el diccionario de la RAE.



Y charnego.


----------



## ussser (22 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Leed esto… Me ha dejado muy mal cuerpo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crisis prefabricada para acabar con el coche diesel, o para reservarlo para una futura guerra... O lo que sea.


----------



## paconan (22 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Respondo al comentario…no te metas si te falta comprensión lectora…
> 
> La próxima a la nevera…



Lo mismo digo


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Orcollamas




Ya sabemos lo que la Z significa...

ZODOMIZADOZ.


----------



## paconan (22 Mar 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Así cualquiera culpa a cualquiera.
> Quiero ver las fotos de las mujeres robando



Pídeselas a los ucros, a mi que me cuentas


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (22 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> No es por eso, gilipollas.



Como escuece eh Figarin, de lo metida que la tienes solo te queda insultar. Rusia puede tener muchas cosas malas, pero militarmente va a ser que no. Así que en este hilo chiton, no eres más que un hazmerreír con tus comentarios.


----------



## Simo Hayha (22 Mar 2022)

Os dejo el link de la web San Javelin, donde se puede coprar merchandising y cuyas ganancias van directamente a la compra de armas antitanque para los ucranios









Saint Javelin Official


Saint Javelin is a way to give back to the families of the people who give their lives to protect ours.




www.saintjavelin.com


----------



## EGO (22 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Son patéticos.



La verdad esque esa escena es bastante significativa.

Que 2 T-72 ucranianos puedan pulular asi tan tranquilos y pegando pepinacos por las avenidas de Mariupol no habla muy bien de la fuerza de los atacantes.

¿Donde estan los aviones rusos?

Si esque es un puto tiro al pato.


----------



## Señor X (22 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Los dueños de Alcampo, Decathlon y Leroy Merlin pasan de las sanciones y mantienen su actividad en Rusia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Puede que Macron, de las horas de conversación con Putin, le haya dicho algo a sus oligarcas franceses que el resto de oligarcas europeos desconocen?


----------



## Sr Julian (22 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La rusofobia se propaga y salpica a escuelas y a la Casa de Rusia en Barcelona
> 
> 
> La hija de Evgenia tiene siete años. Días atrás la niña llegó llorando a su casa. En la escuela (un centro público de Barcelona) varias de sus compañeras se
> ...



Aqui en Cataluña hacian lo mismo con los hijos de los guardia civiles y los que piden estudiar algo en Español.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> ¿Puede que Macron, de las horas de conversación con Putin, le haya dicho algo a sus oligarcas franceses que el resto de oligarcas europeos desconocen?



Si, el que se va ya no regresa en mucho tiempo y pasa el negocio a chinos e indios. Es lo que está pasando.

El petróleo que iba a USA ahora va a la India con un 20% de descuento, por ejemplo.


----------



## Eneko Aritza (22 Mar 2022)

Off topic.


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Si a quien amarran al poste es un cerdo colaboracionista, es un acto de amor.



Muchos "patriotas" de la bandera del menbrillo van a visitar el edificio mas alto de Moscú.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (22 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *. Biden: "Va a haber un nuevo orden mundial y tenemos que liderarlo"*
> 
> 
> El presidente de EE.UU., Joe Biden, vaticinó este lunes que el mundo vivirá un cambio del orden internacional y afirmó que Washington debe liderar el nuevo sistema.
> ...



Hay Japón, espero que los de una sorpresa mayúscula


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (22 Mar 2022)

La Bolsa de Metales de Londres está hablando con los gobiernos sobre si debería seguir permitiendo que el metal ruso entre en su red de almacenes.


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

Koffing Salvaje dijo:


> Como escuece eh Figarin, de lo metida que la tienes solo te queda insultar. Rusia puede tener muchas cosas malas, pero militarmente va a ser que no. Así que en este hilo chiton, no eres más que un hazmerreír con tus comentarios.



Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja

Al revés, imbécil, estoy gozando de lo patanes que son los rusos y del ridículo que hacéis sus defensores.

Y lo que me queda...


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Estos salieron escopeteados hace unos días del Kremlin mandando a su gente salir del país y con cara de malas pulgas. Más parece necesidad que virtud, en este caso.
> 
> Quizás ayuden un poco noticias como ésta:
> 
> ...



La negativa del knesset a la peticion de ayuda de Zelensky, es solo postureo, eso lo saben los rusos y el titiritero !!!.


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

EGO dijo:


> La verdad esque esa escena es bastante significativa.
> 
> Que 2 T-72 ucranianos puedan pulular asi tan tranquilos y pegando pepinacos por las avenidas de Mariupol no habla muy bien de la fuerza de los atacantes.
> 
> ...



Ej que los guardan para cuando les invadan los marcianos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La negativa del knesset a la peticion de ayuda de Zelensky, es solo postureo, eso lo saben los rusos y el titiritero !!!.



Israel necesita llevarse bien con Putin…por eso de que no pase la tecnología de los misiles nuevos a los de Irán, como ya hizo con chinos y coreanos.


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (22 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja
> 
> Al revés, imbécil, estoy gozando de lo patanes que son los rusos y del ridículo que hacéis sus defensores.
> 
> Y lo que me queda...



En tu mundo de la piruleta es una pasada, y hay muchos mas en España, Europa y el mundo como tú, producto de la desinformación y enculada del mundo anglobajoca. Yo quiero ver las 2 partes, la que me cuentan con embudo y la que quiero buscar por mi cuenta difícilmente.


----------



## Salamandra (22 Mar 2022)

Los chinos, llevan unos días en los que el mensaje del comerciante ni se le ve ni se le espera. Si se ve lo que le aprieta el zapato:



Estados Unidos perdonó a los criminales de guerra de Japón a cambio de armas químicas de la Unidad 731: ¿qué tan confiable es su aclaración sobre los laboratorios de Ucrania?

La mayoría de los datos y archivos recopilados por dichos criminales de guerra japoneses f*ueron adquiridos por científicos en Fort Detrick*, el centro del programa de armas biológicas de EE. UU., y después de que se estableciera la Agencia Central de Inteligencia (CIA) en 1947, la agencia participó en investigación relacionada con el desarrollo de armas de guerra biológica.

Según la información reunida y extraída de entrevistas realizadas por los reporteros del Global Times, el gobierno de *EE. UU. ha cooperado y se ha coludido con criminales de guerra japoneses para obtener datos y tecnologías para la fabricación de armas biológicas y químicas para las cuales Japón llevó a cabo inhumanos experimentos con seres humanos vivos en chinos inocentes. *personas durante la invasión japonesa de China.









If the US really acts wildly on China over the Ukraine issue, Chinese people will just face it - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





Si EE. UU. realmente actúa salvajemente con China sobre el tema de Ucrania, el pueblo chino simplemente lo enfrentará.

Aun lleva más metralla página principal del diario. Eso de la reivindicacion de Japón de Taiwan y el acoso a China por parte de EEUU a través de Taiwan como que no lo llevan muy bien los chinos, parece ser.


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> La Bolsa de Metales de Londres está hablando con los gobiernos sobre si debería seguir permitiendo que el metal ruso entre en su red de almacenes.



Si fuera Putin les diría a estos mierdas de la city: o me lleváis directamente con vuestras manos mi HORO que tenéis en vuestros almacenes antes de 24 h y me lo entregáis personalmente en la plaza del Kremlin, o en 25 os planto un nuke en el puente de Londres y que salga el sol por Antequera.


----------



## Heres (22 Mar 2022)

Me pregunto qué hará Rusia para poder salir de este marrón que se ha metido, seriamente creéis posible el uso de armas nucleares tácticas o algo así? Es que visto lo visto es eso o empantanarse muchísimo tiempo en una sangría que riete de chechenia y encima siendo marginados por el resto del planeta


----------



## John Nash (22 Mar 2022)

Grandes empresas de alimentación dan un ultimátum al Gobierno y avisan de que tendrán que parar


El paro de los transportistas sigue creando problemas a las grandes empresas alimentarias y dificultando la cadena de suministro hasta el punto de que se ha convertido ya en un...




www.elmundo.es













Danone parará sus siete plantas en España en 24 horas por la huelga de transportistas


El colapso que está provocando el paro de los transportistas está a punto de dejar de ser una amenaza para convertirse en una realidad. La industria alimentaria comienza a paralizarse ante la falta de materia prima y la imposibilidad de trasladar la producción a los centros logísticos. La última...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

Heres dijo:


> Me pregunto qué hará Rusia para poder salir de este marrón que se ha metido, seriamente creéis posible el uso de armas nucleares tácticas o algo así? Es que visto lo visto es eso o empantanarse muchísimo tiempo en una sangría que riete de chechenia y encima siendo marginados por el resto del planeta



Quizá antes haya opciones menos salvajes. Da miedo.


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Los chinos, llevan unos días en los que el mensaje del comerciante ni se le ve ni se le espera. Si se ve lo que le aprieta el zapato:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las imágenes del avión chino de pasajeros entrando en una barrena plana son sobrecogedoras, no descartaria alguna accion de los chicos de Gakona.


----------



## Impresionante (22 Mar 2022)

Heres dijo:


> Me pregunto qué hará Rusia para poder salir de este marrón que se ha metido, seriamente creéis posible el uso de armas nucleares tácticas o algo así? Es que visto lo visto es eso o empantanarse muchísimo tiempo en una sangría que riete de chechenia y encima siendo marginados por el resto del planeta





frangelico dijo:


> Quizá antes haya opciones menos salvajes. Da miedo.



Sí, la opción es que los globalistas dejéis de dar por saco.

Todo ssería mucho más fácil


----------



## mazuste (22 Mar 2022)

Joker DNR
*Tengo noticias para los ucranianos. Prepárese para abrir el segundo frente. Hoy, el Comandante en jefe 
de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania, zaluzhny, celebró una especie de reunión de selección con los restos 
de los comandantes. Discutió los datos recibidos de Gur.*

*Entonces, según estos datos, para fines del próximo mes, Polonia introducirá sus tropas en las regiones
occidentales de Ucrania 4. Primero, los polacos harán una serie de declaraciones de alto perfil de que Rusia
planea atacar a Polonia. Luego, supuestamente para detener al enemigo en tierra extranjera, y al mismo 
tiempo con el pretexto de ayudar al hermano pueblo Ucraniano para que los ucranianos no comiencen
a resistir de inmediato, el ejército Polaco intentará tomar el control de las regiones de Volyn, Lviv, Rivne y Ternopil.*
t.me/JokerDNR/1098


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Las imágenes del avión chino de pasajeros entrando en una barrena plana son sobrecogedoras, no descartaria alguna accion de los chicos de Gakona.



Es raro pero me extraña que sea una acción terrorista. Aunque nadie dice nada, pero los chinos tienen ahora mismo quizá la mejor seguridad aérea del planeta. Son auténticos obsesos del tema y tras unos accidentes en los 90 llevan años con una siniestralidad tan baja que parece increíble. Así que quizá sea un simple fallo estructural del avión, más que uno humano. Aunque en tal caso desacreditar a Boeing les vendría bien a los chinos. Supongo que en unos días alguna información preliminar saldrá.


----------



## bigmaller (22 Mar 2022)

Heres dijo:


> Me pregunto qué hará Rusia para poder salir de este marrón que se ha metido, seriamente creéis posible el uso de armas nucleares tácticas o algo así? Es que visto lo visto es eso o empantanarse muchísimo tiempo en una sangría que riete de chechenia y encima siendo marginados por el resto del planeta



 Y luego que nos reimos...


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Mar 2022)

javi__31 dijo:


> Poner un mapa de 1942 en el que Odesa figura como parte de Rumanía tampoco es que sea muy realista. Si ni siquiera la Besarabia formó parte de este país salvo entre el período de 1920-1940. Como para añadir además Odesa, fundada por un español durante la expansión de Catalina, y ciudad rusa donde las haya. Tan sólo en ese período de la II Guerra Mundial se lo anexionaron los rumanos, Wehrmacht mediante. Lo cierto es que todo el este de Europa es un trasiego de pueblos, imperios, divisiones territoriales, conquistas, etc.



Rumanía (+ Moldavia) es otro de esos países hecho a base de retales. Da para hilo


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Joker DNR
> *Tengo noticias para los ucranianos. Prepárese para abrir el segundo frente. Hoy, el Comandante en jefe
> de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania, zaluzhny, celebró una especie de reunión de selección con los restos
> de los comandantes. Discutió los datos recibidos de Gur.
> ...



Pues a ver si las devuelve luego. Que los polacos tienen en la cabeza un mapa que provocaría varias guerras.


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es raro pero me extraña que sea una acción terrorista. Aunque nadie dice nada, pero los chinos tienen ahora mismo quizá la mejor seguridad aérea del planeta. Son auténticos obsesos del tema y tras unos accidentes en los 90 llevan años con una siniestralidad tan baja que parece increíble. Así que quizá sea un simple fallo estructural del avión, más que uno humano. Aunque en tal caso desacreditar a Boeing les vendría bien a los chinos. Supongo que en unos días alguna información preliminar saldrá.



No iba por ahí, mas bien por el tema ESCALAR...


----------



## mazuste (22 Mar 2022)

t.me/denazi_UA/3973
*La Ukropaganda se jacta de destruir columnas militares rusas, mostrando un cadáver*
_* de soldado ruso... con la insignia de nombre explícitamente ucraniano. *_
*El ruso moderno no utiliza la letra "i" latina, en absoluto.*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Joker DNR
> *Tengo noticias para los ucranianos. Prepárese para abrir el segundo frente. Hoy, el Comandante en jefe
> de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania, zaluzhny, celebró una especie de reunión de selección con los restos
> de los comandantes. Discutió los datos recibidos de Gur.
> ...



En el discurso de Putin hay algo raro. Durante la exposición histórica de lo que era el territorio de Ucrania mencionó, como disimulando, territorios polacos…y eso puede dar lugar a muchas interpretaciones.


----------



## ussser (22 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Cuando los bombazos sobre población civil eran algo "civilizado" y colateral.



Joder


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Rumanía (+ Moldavia) es otro de esos países hecho a base de retales. Da para hilo



Toda esa gentuza nunca tuvo que estar ni en la OTAN ni en la UE. Están esperando para revivir sus delirios de imperio de opereta. En realidad no somos ni una docena los países respetables si por tal entendemos al menos dos siglos con las mismas fronteras (a nosotros nos sobran varios siglos más) . Lo que tiene una frontera joven es que por definición es contestable. Y de un modo u otro esto iba a llegar.


----------



## Teuro (22 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> En primera página y bien justificadito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay que ser un auténtico hijo de puta para que tras una guerra o un evento catastrófico como un terremoto haya gente que se dedique a robar, asaltar y aprovecharse de las carencias de la situación.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Y luego que nos reimos...



Nos tienen acribillados los CM del otanfato desde hace días…con lo tranquilo que estaba el viejo hilo donde éramos 4 gatos.


----------



## paconan (22 Mar 2022)

crisis alimentaria próximamente


----------



## mazuste (22 Mar 2022)

Heres dijo:


> Me pregunto qué hará Rusia para poder salir de este marrón que se ha metido, seriamente creéis posible el uso de armas nucleares tácticas o algo así? Es que visto lo visto es eso o empantanarse muchísimo tiempo en una sangría que riete de chechenia y encima siendo marginados por el resto del planeta



¡¡Joder!! otro fantasma con la misma sábana,,,


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Mar 2022)

Los sodomitas de Bruselas haciendo campañita:


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> crisis alimentaria próximamente



Pues el ucraniano con el mar minado dicificilmente va a salir hacia ninguna parte. Como le pongan palos en las ruedas al ruso, la crisis malthusiana está servida.


----------



## Dylan Leary (22 Mar 2022)

It is time for Europe to realize that the war against Russia is only the beginning of the great destructive and aggressive path of Russia. Russian propaganda has practically proved why Europe needs to be brought to its knees now. Similarly, rospropaganda speaks of the need to destroy Ukraine . The conclusions are too obvious.


----------



## Teuro (22 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Alguien sabe si las asociaciones de romanies en España, estan viajando a Polonia para traer refugiados ???.



¿Y chatarra?


----------



## Impresionante (22 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> crisis alimentaria próximamente



Cosas de globalistas


----------



## Seronoser (22 Mar 2022)

Heres dijo:


> Me pregunto qué hará Rusia para poder salir de este marrón que se ha metido, seriamente creéis posible el uso de armas nucleares tácticas o algo así? Es que visto lo visto es eso o empantanarse muchísimo tiempo en una sangría que riete de chechenia y encima siendo marginados por el resto del planeta



Dirás qué hará Europa para salir de este marrón en el que se ha metido.
En Rusia todo sigue igual, vamos a currar, ganamos nuestro dinero, llenamos el depósito con 15 euros, y nos descojonamos de ver a los europeos llorando como nenazas desde tuiter o desde burbuja, como hacer tú.

Otro parguela con cuenta de 8 años...y 9 mensajes!! jojo
Cómo debe escocer


----------



## Paddy McAloon (22 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> La "inmersión lingüística" de los tractorianos ucros fue copiada de los catarlúficos. Obligaron a rotular todo en ucro y persiguieron hasta a los niños en las guarderías... me suena.



Nazionalista hezpañol anticatalán detected.


----------



## TerrorRojo (22 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Rebusca por internet "volhynia genocide 1941" y te ilustras si quieres, a mi se me ha cortado la digestion y paso de mirar mas fotos hoy. Pero no solo genocidaron polacos, los nacionalistas ucranianos masacraron todas las etnias que no eran ellos: hungaros, rumanos, gitanos, tartaros, rusos y por supuesto le dieron al holocausto judio promovido por los alemanes unos niveles de horror que el propio Eichmann dijo en su juicio que habia problemas porque soldados SS enfermaban por el nivel de atrocidad con que se desempeñaban los verdugos ucranianos (y esto, entre otras cosas, condujo a la conferencia de Wansee y hacer el_ tratamiento_ de prisioneros judios de una forma mas aseptica y menos traumatica).
> 
> Hay muchisimo material, sino de los polacos y los ucranianos desdendientes de polacos que no quieren que se olvide. Se dio la paradoja que los banderistas, por alguna razon que se escapa, filmaban y fotografiaban las "hazañas" con docenas de fuentes distintas, por lo que todos los intentos de blanqueo que reciben del gobierno ucraniano acaban siempre con la durisima realidad de los miles de fotos y filmaciones. Algo paradojico si tenemos en cuenta que los SS mataban a cualquiera que intentara tomar fotos de sus actividades.



Que asco dais los que justificais las masacres de hoy con las cosas que hicieron ALGUNOS bisabuelos.......


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Mar 2022)

La mitad de los que se manifiestan contra los soldados rusos son agentes otanicos, como el jubilado de Carlet, que por lo visto es uno de los rojos mas radicales de su pueblo.


----------



## SkullandPhones (22 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Un poco más de la limpieza de nazis en Mariupol … mapa de operaciones…



Tu eres retrasado con los nazis chico.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Don Pascual (22 Mar 2022)

Mas "propaganda rusa"

Parece que Estados Unidos se enfrenta a una crisis alimentaria. The Washington Post escribe que los precios de los alimentos están aumentando en todo el país. 





Chúpate esa, Putin . Y lo próximo es dejarte de comprar gas.


----------



## César Borgia (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Teuro (22 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Los chinos, llevan unos días en los que el mensaje del comerciante ni se le ve ni se le espera. Si se ve lo que le aprieta el zapato:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es tétrico, pero los resultados de los experimentos nazis y japos en seres humanos eran absolutamente válidos. Creo que el conocimiento de los experimentos de. aguante del cuerpo humano en agua fría fue utilizado para la realización de los trajes de buzo.


----------



## Honkler (22 Mar 2022)

Heres dijo:


> Me pregunto qué hará Rusia para poder salir de este marrón que se ha metido, seriamente creéis posible el uso de armas nucleares tácticas o algo así? Es que visto lo visto es eso o empantanarse muchísimo tiempo en una sangría que riete de chechenia y encima siendo marginados por el resto del planeta



Si dejaras un poco de ver la tele y te informases como Dios manda, no vendrías aquí haciéndote esas preguntas


----------



## Paddy McAloon (22 Mar 2022)

No sé si os habéis dado cuenta que @eltonelero y @MiguelLacano son en realidad la misma persona, como Superman y Clark Kent.


----------



## Dylan Leary (22 Mar 2022)

La OTAN no descarta que Bielorrusia pueda sumarse pronto a la guerra en Ucrania del lado de Rusia

Así lo informaron representantes de la Alianza en un comentario a CNN. Según las fuentes, Bielorrusia ya está tomando medidas para participar en una invasión a gran escala.

El representante de inteligencia de la OTAN no especificó cómo podría intervenir Bielorrusia en la guerra, pero dijo que es necesario para Rusia intentar cortar la asistencia militar de la OTAN que llega a Ucrania desde su frontera occidental.

Es decir, según esta lógica, el papel de Bielorrusia es bloquear las principales carreteras y vías férreas en el oeste de Ucrania.


----------



## Teuro (22 Mar 2022)

Heres dijo:


> Me pregunto qué hará Rusia para poder salir de este marrón que se ha metido, seriamente creéis posible el uso de armas nucleares tácticas o algo así? Es que visto lo visto es eso o empantanarse muchísimo tiempo en una sangría que riete de chechenia y encima siendo marginados por el resto del planeta



Dimisión de Putin, nuevo gobierno, retirada de Ucrania, pedir perdon, tratado de desmantelamiento de capacidad nuclear a 1/10 de la actual, reformas democráticas, reforma de la OTAN para que no sea un "ente antiruso", integración de Rusia en el grupo de países occidentales.

Es tan sencillo que parece mentira que no se haga.


----------



## pemebe (22 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Datos oficiales de la ONU cerrados a la media noche del dia 17 (son los que se pueden corroborar)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Datos oficiales de la ONU cerrados a la media noche del dia 21 (son los que se pueden corroborar)






Ukraine: civilian casualty update 22 March 2022


Date: 22 March 2022 From 4 a.m. on 24 February 2022, when the Russian Federation’s armed attack against Ukraine started, to 24:00 midnight on 21 March 2022 (local time), the Office of the UN High Commissioner for Human Rights (OHCHR) recorded 2,510 civilian casualties in the country: 953 killed...




www.ohchr.org





a total of 953 killed (192 men, 142 women, 12 girls, and 26 boys, as well as 40 children and 541 adults whose sex is yet unknown)
a total of 1,557 injured (171 men, 132 women, 23 girls, and 19 boys, as well as 63 children and 1,149 adults whose sex is yet unknown)
In Donetsk and Luhansk regions: 1,078 casualties (271 killed and 807 injured)
On Government-controlled territory: 827 casualties (216 killed and 611 injured)
On territory controlled by the self-proclaimed ‘republics’: 251 casualties (55 killed and 196 injured)

In other regions of Ukraine (the city of Kyiv, and Cherkasy, Chernihiv, Kharkiv, Kherson, Kyiv, Mykolaiv, Odesa, Sumy, Zaporizhzhia, Dnipropetrovsk and Zhytomyr regions), which were under Government control when casualties occurred: 1,432 casualties (682 killed and 750 injured)

se han añadido 137 muertos más (unos 34 por dia), menos que en el anterior resumen

En Donetsk and Luhansk (incluye Mariupol). 44 en la zona controlada por el Gobierno que esta siendo atacada por los rusos y 5 muertos en la zona controlada por las autoproclamadas republicas. Y 88 en el resto de Ucrania.

Nos acercamos a los 1000 muertos civiles.


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Mar 2022)

TerrorRojo dijo:


> Que asco dais los que justificais las masacres de hoy con las cosas que hicieron ALGUNOS bisabuelos.......



Paracuellos.


----------



## delhierro (22 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La mitad de los que se manifiestan contra los soldados rusos son agentes otanicos, como el jubilado de Carlet, que por lo visto es uno de los rojos mas radicales de su pueblo.



¿ rojo ? Supongo que te falta el modo ironico. El tio es un nazi de tomo y lomo. Solo hay que ver sus fotos.


----------



## brunstark (22 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Dimisión de Putin, nuevo gobierno, retirada de Ucrania, pedir perdon, tratado de desmantelamiento de capacidad nuclear a 1/10 de la actual, reformas democráticas, reforma de la OTAN para que no sea un "ente antiruso", integración de Rusia en el grupo de países occidentales.
> 
> Es tan sencillo que parece mentira que no se haga.



Muy sencillo.....no sé Rick.


----------



## Salamandra (22 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es tétrico, pero los resultados de los experimentos nazis y japos en seres humanos eran absolutamente válidos. Creo que el conocimiento de los experimentos de. aguante del cuerpo humano en agua fría fue utilizado para la realización de los trajes de buzo.



ohh si, claro, también avanzaron un montón los descubrimientos de obstetricia con los nazis alemanes. Para el siguiente experimento, aunque sea tétrico, puesto que dan experimentos válidos ¿Te apuntas?.

Yo desde luego nastis, por eso me interesa muy mucho destacar la barbarie. A este precio que no experimenten tanto, que total en estos tiempos sólo es para mayor gloría de las "farmas" que más pagan.


----------



## Tierra Azul (22 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Dimisión de Putin, nuevo gobierno, retirada de Ucrania, pedir perdon, tratado de desmantelamiento de capacidad nuclear a 1/10 de la actual, reformas democráticas, reforma de la OTAN para que no sea un "ente antiruso", integración de Rusia en el grupo de países occidentales.
> 
> Es tan sencillo que parece mentira que no se haga.



Eso queda en tu mente infantil que da para pajitas nocturnas ... que estas hecho un comedoritos nino rrata, quedate esperando.

Ah esta amiguita nanzi te dice hola:


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

Heres dijo:


> Me pregunto qué hará Rusia para poder salir de este marrón que se ha metido, seriamente creéis posible el uso de armas nucleares tácticas o algo así? Es que visto lo visto es eso o empantanarse muchísimo tiempo en una sangría que riete de chechenia y encima siendo marginados por el resto del planeta



De momento no contarle la verdad al ajedrecista, sus vidas peligran.


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo, es porque las asociaciones gitanas de uropa no lo denuncian ante el Parlamento europeo, el tipo y la ONU..
> 
> *O porque estás instrucciones no actúan de oficio.*



Porque los Nazis ucranianos son los "buenos", es lo que dice el Imperio. Y las instituciones le obedecen.


----------



## Salamandra (22 Mar 2022)

Alguno sólo verá la cerne en el album familiar


----------



## paconan (22 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pues el ucraniano con el mar minado dicificilmente va a salir hacia ninguna parte. Como le pongan palos en las ruedas al ruso, la crisis malthusiana está servida.



El problema será los miles de desplazados por hambrunas que se dirigirán hacia Europa, como paras eso?


----------



## John Nash (22 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Mas "propaganda rusa"
> 
> Parece que Estados Unidos se enfrenta a una crisis alimentaria. The Washington Post escribe que los precios de los alimentos están aumentando en todo el país.
> 
> ...



Y Uranio.

Parece que USA era también muy dependiente de los fertilizantes rusos. 









El precio de los fertilizantes, una pesadilla para los países agrícolas


Con la escasez de fertilizantes y la subida de los precios, los importadores de insumos no saben a dónde acudir para abastecerse en la próxima temporada. Algunos agricultores latinoamericanos tendrán…




www.rfi.fr













La guerra y las sanciones a Rusia agravan la crisis de los fertilizantes






www.eleconomista.es


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es tétrico, pero los resultados de los experimentos nazis y japos en seres humanos eran absolutamente válidos. Creo que el conocimiento de los experimentos de. aguante del cuerpo humano en agua fría fue utilizado para la realización de los trajes de buzo.



Mira que he leido burradas en este estercolero, pero justificar los experimentos nazis y japoneses es ya demasiado, eres un puto psicópata, siguiendo tu absurdo razonamiento te cortamos la polla para ver la voz de pito que se te queda.


----------



## vyk (22 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Eso queda en tu mente infantil que da para pajitas nocturnas ... que estas hecho un comedoritos nino rrata, quedate esperando.
> 
> Ah esta amiguita nanzi te dice hola:



No son personas distintas? No se parecen en nada, fíjate en la nariz.


----------



## coscorron (22 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Grandes empresas de alimentación dan un ultimátum al Gobierno y avisan de que tendrán que parar
> 
> 
> El paro de los transportistas sigue creando problemas a las grandes empresas alimentarias y dificultando la cadena de suministro hasta el punto de que se ha convertido ya en un...
> ...



Y que opinan los que nos gobiernan ... Hay que aplaudir, vacunarse, condenar a Putin o no saben no contestan ... Puta mierda gobierno, tete.


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Mar 2022)

Los servicios jurídicos del Frente POLISARIO plantean procesar a Pedro Sánchez ante la CPI por ''complicidad en crímenes de guerra''.









Los servicios jurídicos del Frente POLISARIO plantean procesar a Pedro Sánchez ante la CPI por ''complicidad en crímenes de guerra''.


Las noticias más relevantes y la última hora sobre el Sáhara Occidental y el mundo.




www.ecsaharaui.com


----------



## delhierro (22 Mar 2022)

Los de kiev deben seguir avanzando hacia atras....


----------



## Don Pascual (22 Mar 2022)

Mirad esto. Plan polaco para ocupar 5 regiones occidentales de Ucrania, revelado ayer.


----------



## Covaleda (22 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es tétrico, pero los resultados de los experimentos nazis y japos en seres humanos eran absolutamente válidos. Creo que el conocimiento de los experimentos de. aguante del cuerpo humano en agua fría fue utilizado para la realización de los trajes de buzo.



Anda que no corrieron americanos y comunistas a llevarse todos los apuntes a casita para aprovecharlos.
Se experimentó entonces, se experimentó después, y se experimenta ahora. Para bien o para mal, en toda investigación se llega a un punto en el que hay que probar las cosas. Gustará más o menos, pero es así.


----------



## Salamandra (22 Mar 2022)

A ver si se pasan por aquí tambien los de Amnesty Internacional.


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Un truco americano en las últimas campañas ha sido recurrir masivamente a mercenarios, no solo americanos sino locales, en Afganistan eso es lo que hizo. Por eso exponen muy poco a sus tropas y tienen muy pocas muertes. Y luego sí que tienen amplios presupuestos , en realidad el ejército estadounidense gasta barbaridades en contratas de comida y demás. Se transporta con lo que haya, claro. Sus tropas no desembarcan sino después de haber dejado el país como una alfombra y entonces montan un puente aéreo para llevar suministros y hospitales de campaña, etc.



De hecho los marines no van a la guerra si no tienen asegurado el suministro de papel higiénico y no es coña, reconocido por un alto general de los USA.

Ahora imagínate el problema que tendrán los chechenos con el papel higiénico... te cortan la cabellera y se limpian el culo con ella si hace falta o no se lo limpian, ya ves que problema.


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> El problema será los miles de desplazados por hambrunas que se dirigirán hacia Europa, como paras eso?



Rompiendo los barcos en los que vienen. Es imposible una invasión si reciclado constante de los medios de transporte. Si confiscas barcos y no vas a recoger ya se para. Aparte de que puede que Royal Air Maroc, que es quien trae las oleadas de negros a Marruecos, no tenga acceso al combustible o no logre vender billetes Niamey-Casablanca a 1000 pavos cuando suba. 

Es más fácil de lo que parece habiendo mar. Todo depende de la voluntad de los políticos y en última instancia de los militares (esto lo digo porque la democracia es radicalmente incompatible con la escasez y quizá vuelvan cosas que creíamos olvidadas)


----------



## John Nash (22 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Y que opinan los que nos gobiernan ... Hay que aplaudir, vacunarse, condenar a Putin o no saben no contestan ... Puta mierda gobierno, tete.



OTAN McKinsey mandan.
Nadie mueve un dedo sin su permiso. Y si piensa que algún partidillo actúa de manera distinta en occidente es hora de despertar.


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Si fuera Putin les diría a estos mierdas de la city: o me lleváis directamente con vuestras manos mi *HORO que tenéis en vuestros almacenes* antes de 24 h y me lo entregáis, en mano, en la plaza del Kremlin, o en 25 os planto un nuke en el puente de Londres y que salga el sol por Antequera.



No pueden, Ese oro ya se lo han pulido.


----------



## Mitrofán (22 Mar 2022)

lo que se viene llamando una checa


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (22 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es tétrico, pero los resultados de los experimentos nazis y japos en seres humanos eran absolutamente válidos. Creo que el conocimiento de los experimentos de. aguante del cuerpo humano en agua fría fue utilizado para la realización de los trajes de buzo.



Preferiría antes que me hubiesen fusilado o decapitado con una catana


----------



## Simo Hayha (22 Mar 2022)

De qué están hechos todos los vehículos rusos para que ardan así, de cartón?


----------



## paconan (22 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Eso queda en tu mente infantil que da para pajitas nocturnas ... que estas hecho un comedoritos nino rrata, quedate esperando.
> 
> Ah esta amiguita nanzi te dice hola:



Un video

Algo se parecen pero no afirmo que sea la misma


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Las imágenes del avión chino de pasajeros entrando en una barrena plana son sobrecogedoras, no descartaria alguna accion de los chicos de Gakona.



Si respondiera como Hezbola ya se habría caido un avión en USA,


----------



## Homero+10 (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## bakunin2020 (22 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Ok, buenas noticias. ¿Sabéis si vuelve también el tano descuelga-untos/mata-rusos con la camiseta de camuflaje de dos tallas menos?.


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> De hecho los marines no van a la guerra si no tienen asegurado el suministro de papel higiénico y no es coña, reconocido por un alto general de los USA.
> 
> Ahora imagínate el problema que tendrán los chechenos con el papel higiénico... te cortan la cabellera y se limpian el culo con ella.



Yo he visto el desglose del presupuesto militar de USA y solo alrededor del 20% es nuevo material y el 10% I+D. El resto en buena medida son salairos, dietas, clases pasivas, becas de estudios y subcontratas. Hay contratos del Pentágono que darian de vivir años a una del Ibex. de hecho empresas como Intel , Oracle o MS viven del Pentágono en una proporción nada desdeñable.


----------



## Mabuse (22 Mar 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> La prensa reconociendo (en parte) quien maneja los hilos en esta guerra:
> 
> *Una guerra de inteligencia "revolucionaria": así lidera EEUU los movimientos de los ucranianos sin pisar el campo de batalla*
> *Oficialmente no hay ni un soldado de EEUU en el campo de batalla, aunque muchas voces dicen lo contrario*. La estrategia militar se organiza a partir de imágenes de satélite



¿Qué clase de enfermos mentales presumen de poder organizar matanzas a distancia? Por otra parte nada que no lleven haciendo siglos los hijos de la gran bretaña. Son los enemigos de todo lo que es bueno, ser amigo suyo significa ser escoria humana.


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Mar 2022)

Si queréis enteraros de la opinión que le merece a los saharahuis la última ineptitud de nuestro Amado y Criminal Prócer hispánico, os recomiendo que entréis en su principal medio antes de que lo censuren desde Europa:









ECSAHARAUI


Las noticias más relevantes y la última hora sobre el Sáhara Occidental y el mundo.




www.ecsaharaui.com


----------



## Simo Hayha (22 Mar 2022)

Orcorrusos se escondían en el bosque para que los locales no les atosigasen más con sus flores y agasajos. Como no salían, el puelo les mandó su amor fraternal con artillería.


----------



## Trajanillo (22 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Los servicios jurídicos del Frente POLISARIO plantean procesar a Pedro Sánchez ante la CPI por ''complicidad en crímenes de guerra''.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No caerá esa breva, sería poetico ver como le detienen por crímenes contra la humanidad.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (22 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> ¿Qué clase de enfermos mentales presumen de poder organizar matanzas a distancia? Por otra parte nada que no lleven haciendo siglos los hijos de la gran bretaña. Son los enemigos de todo lo que es bueno, ser amigo suyo significa ser escoria humana.



Se llama tecnología.

Es lo opuesto a la bruticie de la Horda. Taluec.


----------



## Simo Hayha (22 Mar 2022)

Drone ucranio destruye blindado ruso. Pero todo de acuerdo al orcoplan de putin, no os vayáis a pensar que no lo tenía todo orcopensado.


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Mirad esto. Plan polaco para ocupar 5 regiones occidentales de Ucrania, revelado ayer.



A mí a estas alturas me parece que lo mejor que le puede pasar al mundo es que Ucrania sea desmembrada. Como se hizo con Alemania en su día. Pero más, reducida a 4-5 paisitos sin peso ninguno ni riesgo de desestabilización de nada sería perfecto.


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

No sería difícil. Los ejércitos profesionales son carisimos de mantener. Se te puede ir entre nominas y clases pasivas más del 1% del PIB, y si sumas manutención y otros extras bastante más. Eso se lo ahorran quienes tienen ejercicios de leva. En realidad China ya, salvo portaaviones, tiene más marina que USA y en submarinos andan cerca. Quedan atrás en bombardeo estratégico y misiles pero están en ello. 

Aquí ponen el portaaviones 3 que aún está en construcción, pero el resto son barcos ya alistados y es una cosa tremenda. Además tienen una potencia de fuego enorme,los destructores chinos más grandes no tienen equivalente en occidente, los llamaríamos cruceros en Europa.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (22 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Orcorrusos se escondían en el bosque para que los locales no es atosigasen más con sus flores y agasajos. Como no salían el puelo les mandó su amor fraternal con artillería.



Mira que ponerse a jugar al escondite los rusos. Vencieron su timidez al final, por lo que veo.


----------



## Zhukov (22 Mar 2022)

Hoy todavía no me he puesto al día, pero el "frente de la estepa", al suroeste de Donetsk sigue avanzando, cada día un poco más. Ayer avanzaron 4 kilómetros y el frente cada vez está más cerca de Kurakhovo y la carretera que va en dirección Oeste desde Donetsk.

En los pueblos de retaguardia tras esta línea ya llega la artillería rusa, que tira contra las reservas y la segunda línea del frente.



https://topwar.ru/193815-predstavitel-kievskogo-rezhima-rasskazal-o-nanesenii-vs-rf-i-nm-dnr-udarov-po-pozicijam-vsu-v-rajone-pokrovska-konstantinovki-i-slavjanska.html


----------



## Rocky Balboa (22 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> A mí a estas alturas me parece que lo mejor que le puede pasar al mundo es que Ucrania sea desmembrada. Como se hizo con Alemania en su día. Pero más, reducida a 4-5 paisitos sin peso ninguno ni riesgo de desestabilización de nada sería perfecto.



Con tu picha igual.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (22 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Drone ucranio destruye blindado ruso. Pero todo de acuerdo al orcoplan de putin, no os vayáis a pensar que no lo tenía todo orcopensado.



Orcovolatilizado.


----------



## pemebe (22 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Datos oficiales de la ONU cerrados a la media noche del dia 21 (son los que se pueden corroborar)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Según informes de la ONU (el ultimo antes de la guerra actual). 



https://www.ohchr.org/sites/default/files/Documents/Countries/UA/ReportUkraine16May-15Aug2019_EN.pdf



El número total de muertos civiles del conflicto alcanzó al menos *3.339* hasta el 15 de agosto de 2019 (2014/2019). Pero entonces no importaban.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (22 Mar 2022)

Video del periodista chino que anda por mariopol con los rusos.


----------



## paconan (22 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Si queréis enteraros de la opinión que le merece a los saharahuis la última ineptitud de nuestro Amado y Criminal Prócer hispánico, os recomiendo que entréis en su principal medio antes de que lo censuren desde Europa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



estan contentos, vaya que lo estan
*Los servicios jurídicos del Frente POLISARIO plantean procesar a Pedro Sánchez ante la CPI por ''complicidad en crímenes de guerra''.*


----------



## Charidemo (22 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Mira que he leido burradas en este estercolero, pero justificar los experimentos nazis y japoneses es ya demasiado, eres un puto psicópata, siguiendo tu absurdo razonamiento te cortamos la polla para ver la voz de pito que se te queda.



Esos experimentos fueron inhumanos pero la culpa no es del conforero Teuro por muy nancy que sea. Ha dejado escrito una realidad macabra y descriptiva sobre el ser humano. Los resultados de esos experimentos fueron usados en desarrollos médicos posteriores. Algunos de los que realizaron esas crueldades fueron rehabilitados en USA y URSS.
Ciencia asesina:


----------



## Rocky Balboa (22 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Ya, pero como no eres putin, si no un parásito holgazán, pues te tienes que conformar con decir tontadas en internet desde un perfil anónimo.



Sin menospreciar, que heztrategas aquí sobran


----------



## Billy Ray (22 Mar 2022)

_La milicia popular de la RPD informó que la 36.a Brigada de Infantería de Marina de las tropas ucranianas fue completamente desnazificada en la dirección de Mariupol. 

_

¿Saben los ninis doriteros otánicos lo que es una Brigada de Infantería?...jojojo, menudo palo les han dao a los guarros esos nazis de postal.


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Mar 2022)

Rocky Balboa dijo:


> Con tu picha igual.



Al ignore automático.


----------



## Tierra Azul (22 Mar 2022)

vyk dijo:


> No son personas distintas? No se parecen en nada, fíjate en la nariz.



mande un privado al que paso a ver si responde sobre esto


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

El nudo ferroviario de Pavlodar, por el que pasaban los trenes que transportaban equipos y municiones para los nazis desde el oeste y el centro de Urkutia --- ya no existe))

t.me/boris_rozhin/35345

_Fotos en el enlace de chatarra chamuscada_


----------



## Honkler (22 Mar 2022)

Se sabe algo de la bolsa donde los ukros habían atrapado a tropas rusas al norte de Kiev? O es una fantasmada más de los ukros?. Dudo mucho, pero muchísimo que ahora mismo el ejército ucraniano sea capaz de copar nada, ni un campamento zíngaro.


----------



## HUROGÁN (22 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Cuando empezamos a mandar ayuda a nuestros hermanos ucranios para que se defendiesen de la agresión orcorrusa dije en este foro "los soldados ucranios va a parecer cyborgs con todo el equipamiento que les está entrando", et voilá, ucranio listo para limpiar de orcorrusos su país:



Lamentablemente no los enterrarán con ese ajuar funerario en ese estado de postureo para poder comparecer al Walhalla dignamente.
Los pepinacos esos hacen burguers.


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

El vídeo de hoy es de Marinka.
El acuerdo aún no está tomado. Los nuestros están presionando desde el este y avanzando en la aldea.
En el vídeo se dice explícitamente que se necesitarán algunos días más para limpiar Marinka.
En el lado ucraniano también hay un vídeo de Marinka hoy. Es difícil decir qué porcentaje del pueblo está controlado por los nuestros y qué porcentaje por los ucranianos, pero la línea del frente en Marinka se está desplazando gradualmente hacia el oeste.
Así que, una vez más, recomiendo evitar valoraciones demasiado hippies, o de lo contrario ocurrirá como con Popasna y Verkhnetoretskyi, que ya han sido declaradas capturadas en dos ocasiones, aunque todavía se están produciendo duras escaramuzas allí.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35344


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

Según un informe del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, las tropas han avanzado hacia Novomikhailovka. La captura de Novomikhailovka y la vecina Konstantinovka abre la posibilidad de atacar Marinka desde el sur. El enemigo probablemente tratará de ganar un punto de apoyo aquí durante 1-2 días. Mientras tanto, los combates continúan en la parte oriental de Marinka.
Anteriormente se informó de que Slavnoye había sido absuelto.

Además, el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa también informa de que las unidades del 25º OdshbR han sido expulsadas de nuevo de Verkhnetoretskoye (el enemigo se aferraba a un trozo de la aldea) y la aldea vuelve a estar bajo la DNR. Este pueblo lleva cuatro días de dura lucha.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35343


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

La información sobre las minas ucranianas a la deriva en el Mar Negro ha llegado a Erdogan, que ha dado instrucciones al Ministerio de Defensa turco para que tome medidas al respecto. Cabe señalar que Rusia fue la primera en denunciar la existencia de minas ucranianas a la deriva en el mar, mientras que Ucrania dijo que era una falsificación. Ahora el "amigo Recep" está preocupado porque el mapa de corrientes del Mar Negro muestra que las minas podrían llegar teóricamente a las aguas territoriales turcas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35342


----------



## Covaleda (22 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Orcorrusos se escondían en el bosque para que los locales no les atosigasen más con sus flores y agasajos. Como no salían, el puelo les mandó su amor fraternal con artillería.



Acojonante.


----------



## Simo Hayha (22 Mar 2022)

Rocky Balboa dijo:


> Mira que ponerse a jugar al escondite los rusos. Vencieron su timidez al final, por lo que veo.



Se hacían los remolones. Es que son humildes y no les gusta ser el centro de atención.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Se sabe algo de la bolsa donde los ukros habían atrapado a tropas rusas al norte de Kiev? O es una fantasmada más de los ukros?. Dudo mucho, pero muchísimo que ahora mismo el ejército ucraniano sea capaz de copar nada, ni un campamento zíngaro.



Tienen suficiente con seguir vivos en los bunkers…están como los iraquíes en 2003…


----------



## mazuste (22 Mar 2022)

"Gazprom no ha reservado ninguna capacidad adicional para el próximo mes en el gasoducto Yamal-Europa hacia Alemania, 
*según los resultados de la subasta mensual publicados el lunes, lo que sugiere que Rusia no tiene intención de aumentar *
_*el suministro de gas natural a Europa.
Los datos de las plataformas de reserva de tránsito de gas en Europa, RBP y GSA Platform, muestran que el gigante energético 
ruso no aseguró ninguna capacidad en el tramo polaco del gasoducto para abril.*_
*Según el sitio de noticias energéticas Oilprice.com, el hecho de que Gazprom no haya reservado ningún espacio para abril 
en el gasoducto Yamal-Europa sugiere que Rusia no tiene intención de aumentar su suministro de gas natural a Europa"*


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

Hay una llegada dura en Kiev. Obolon.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35336

Foto en el enlace


----------



## tomasjos (22 Mar 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Situación de interés para la seguridad nacional y gobierno de unidad nacional en tres, dos, uno,


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La información sobre las minas ucranianas a la deriva en el Mar Negro ha llegado a Erdogan, que ha dado instrucciones al Ministerio de Defensa turco para que tome medidas al respecto. Cabe señalar que Rusia fue la primera en denunciar la existencia de minas ucranianas a la deriva en el mar, mientras que Ucrania dijo que era una falsificación. Ahora el "amigo Recep" está preocupado porque el mapa de corrientes del Mar Negro muestra que las minas podrían llegar teóricamente a las aguas territoriales turcas.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/35342



Eso además puede entorpecer la salida de los trigos ucraniano y ruso, que del ruso seguramente mucho sale por el Mar Negro. Bueno, veo que más bien el girasol ruso podría salir por el Negro, el trigo lo deben sacar por ferrocarril hacia Oriente o el Báltico. Pero sin Mar Negro poco aceite de girasol habrá en los mercados.


----------



## delhierro (22 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Se sabe algo de la bolsa donde los ukros habían atrapado a tropas rusas al norte de Kiev? O es una fantasmada más de los ukros?. Dudo mucho, pero muchísimo que ahora mismo el ejército ucraniano sea capaz de copar nada, ni un campamento zíngaro.



Por esa zona es donde se han entregado 2 grupos de los ucranianos , decian que llevaban dias en sotanos. No. No parece muy creible. De los ucranianos hay videos, uno de los grupos es de 60-70 soldados. En el otro hay mujeres uniformadas.


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

Permítanme aclarar mi posición sobre los fallecidos.

1. Como habrás notado, no hay muchas fotos/vídeos de muertos en el canal, a pesar de que el canal está dedicado a la guerra. Esta es una posición consciente. Lo posteo de vez en cuando, como recordatorio de que la guerra no es un bonito pipí, adelante y adelante, sino lo más desagradable de la vida, así que, como decía el clásico, hay que entenderlo, no jugar a la guerra.

2. Respecto a la burla de los cadáveres. No lo apruebo. Tampoco los comandantes rusos. Por eso no hay episodios de este tipo que involucren a los militares rusos.
En el Donbás ocurren estas cosas porque 8 años de guerra es demasiado tiempo. Demasiado odio está arraigado en ellos.Así que no lo apruebo, pero entiendo por qué puede ocurrir en Donbas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35340


----------



## tomasjos (22 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Mirad esto. Plan polaco para ocupar 5 regiones occidentales de Ucrania, revelado ayer.



Es inaceptable. Los ucranianos occidentales tienen derecho a un estado propio. Lo de Polonia es de traca, sobre todo después de lo que han tenido que pasar enla historia


----------



## delhierro (22 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Según un informe del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, las tropas han avanzado hacia Novomikhailovka. La captura de Novomikhailovka y la vecina Konstantinovka abre la posibilidad de atacar Marinka desde el sur. El enemigo probablemente tratará de ganar un punto de apoyo aquí durante 1-2 días. Mientras tanto, los combates continúan en la parte oriental de Marinka.
> Anteriormente se informó de que Slavnoye había sido absuelto.
> 
> Además, el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa también informa de que las unidades del 25º OdshbR han sido expulsadas de nuevo de Verkhnetoretskoye (el enemigo se aferraba a un trozo de la aldea) y la aldea vuelve a estar bajo la DNR. Este pueblo lleva cuatro días de dura lucha.
> ...



Estan atacando el frente de la bolsa, en lugar de concentrarse en cerrarla. Supongo que algo se escapa visto desde fuera.


----------



## Mabuse (22 Mar 2022)

Rocky Balboa dijo:


> Se llama tecnología.
> 
> Es lo opuesto a la bruticie de la Horda. Taluec.



Se llama maldad. La tecnología es neutral y se puede usar para hacer de este un lugar mejor para vivir o un infierno. Decididamente usted está del lado de la grey canalla.


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

Los restos del "Grach" gris en la región de Kherson

Restos de un avión de ataque Su-25 derribado de la Fuerza Aérea Ucraniana en la región de Kherson.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35349


----------



## Tierra Azul (22 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Yo me conconformaría con seguir desmembrando orcorrusos al ritmo actual, y luego ya si eso vemos lo de ucrania.



lo mismo deseo a los que matais rusos y a la propios ucranianos, moscuh lo teneis muy lejitos sigue asi, esperando...


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

Es que China no tiene tantos intereses marítimos como USA. Para ellos lo crucial es la ruta terrestre euroasiatica, que con la huída americana de Afganistán parece que se les pone a huevo, y proteger el acceso de hidrocarburos y que no les cerque de todo USA usando el quinteto Corea-Japón-Taiwan-Singapur-Australia. Que ahora quizá ese acceso energetico se volverá aun más terrestre al verse forzada Rusia a venderles a ellos en detrimento de Europa.


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Es inaceptable. Los ucranianos occidentales tienen derecho a un estado propio. Lo de Polonia es de traca, sobre todo después de lo que han tenido que pasar enla historia



Las cabeceras del Vístula junto al alto Dniéper y alto Dniéster nunca han tenido una frontera estable. Y no hay que olvidar la "limpieza étnica" de los amigos de Stepan Bandera en esa zona.


----------



## Ardilla Roja (22 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Si ese pais es un nido de nazis, como están demostrando, es un ejercicio de sanidad.



¡Desnazificar y desparasitar Ucrania y toda Europa!


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

Está bien, tenemos un montón de soldados de las AFU capturados - si podemos salvar a algunos prisioneros políticos a su costa, entonces por qué no.
Pero lo primero y más importante, por supuesto, es cambiar los nuestros.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35358


----------



## mazuste (22 Mar 2022)

Sobre la verdadera naturaleza del régimen nazi, patrocinado por la OTAN y encabezado por Zelenskiy:

_*"En este notable artículo, escrito en exclusiva para el sitio web NewColdWar, Slava Myrolub describe otra guerra.
Una guerra silenciosa, pero no por ello menos horrible, en la que los críticos del régimen ucraniano están siendo
secuestrados por servicios de seguridad del país y, mientras su paradero sigue siendo desconocido, se les obliga
a hacer declaraciones en las redes sociales que contradicen sus creencias ampliamente conocidas, respetadas*_
* y firmemente sostenidas...."
Kyiv’s unobserved war against dissident public intellectuals - New Cold War: Know Better*


----------



## Argentium (22 Mar 2022)

*La francesa Total Energies deja de comprar combustible y productos de combustible a Rusia*
18:04 || 22/03/2022


----------



## tomasjos (22 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Las cabeceras del Vístula junto al alto Dniéper y alto Dniéster nunca han tenido una frontera estable. Y no hay que olvidar la "limpieza étnica" de los amigos de Stepan Bandera en esa zona.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 994996



Si Minsky, pero de esa limpieza étnica hace ya 80 años. Y los que viven allí ahora no tiene porqué vivir bajo la soberanía de otro estado. Entiendo que hay que establecer fronteras estables en base a los límites étnico culturales actuales, sino no dejaremos de tener reivindicaciones fronterizas.


----------



## Azrael_II (22 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *La francesa Total Energies deja de comprar combustible y productos de combustible a Rusia*
> 18:04 || 22/03/2022



Las risas de Sánchez auguran que el plan 2030 está saliendo bien


----------



## John Nash (22 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *La francesa Total Energies deja de comprar combustible y productos de combustible a Rusia*
> 18:04 || 22/03/2022



Esto es muy raro porque Total Energies produce y comercializa hidrocarburos y gas en Rusia.









TotalEnergies TotalEnergies en Russie


Nous sommes présents en Russie depuis plus de 25 ans. Aujourd’hui, nous sommes actifs dans tous nos secteurs d’activités.




totalenergies.com













Pourquoi TotalEnergies ne veut pas quitter la Russie, contrairement aux autres pétroliers occidentaux


TotalEnergies a-t-il trop misé sur la Russie ? Malgré le coup de pression de Bruno Le Maire, qui a pointé mardi le problème éthique que soulevait la présence de grandes sociétés françaises au capital d'entreprises d'hydrocarbures russes en temps de guerre, la major pétrolière et gazières...




www.latribune.fr


----------



## Octubrista (22 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Eso además puede entorpecer la salida de los trigos ucraniano y ruso, que del ruso seguramente mucho sale por el Mar Negro. Bueno, veo que más bien el girasol ruso podría salir por el Negro, el trigo lo deben sacar por ferrocarril hacia Oriente o el Báltico. Pero sin Mar Negro poco aceite de girasol habrá en los mercados.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 994983
> 
> ...



El problema de las cosechas, el grano, y el girasol, va a ser la falta de combustible, gasóleo especialmente, por la demanda para la guerra ( y el precio) así como la falta de mano de obra masculina, y que los puertos ucranianos no están (y tardarán en estar) operativos.

Si la situación se mantiene así durante meses, a efectos de mercado internacional las cosechas ucranianas estarán fuera del mercado, o serán despreciables, salvo lo que salga por tierra y se pueda cosechar en el oeste.


----------



## Honkler (22 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *La francesa Total Energies deja de comprar combustible y productos de combustible a Rusia*
> 18:04 || 22/03/2022



Puro postureo y bienquedismo


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Si Minsky, pero de esa limpieza étnica hace ya 80 años. Y los que viven allí ahora no tiene porqué vivir bajo la soberanía de otro estado. Entiendo que hay que establecer fronteras estables en base a los límites étnico culturales actuales, sino no dejaremos de tener reivindicaciones fronterizas.



Estamos en lógica de fuerza ahora mismo, y como excusa para la fuerza todo vale. Yo no estoy hablando de lo que es justo o lo que deja de serlo. Estamos muy acostumbrados en "occidente" a sentar cátedra moral según unos pretendidos principios universales. El mundo no funciona así.


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

Resultado de un ataque con misiles contra uno de los depósitos de armas de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en el distrito de Obolon, en Kiev. 22 de marzo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35360

_Fotos en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas bombardean el antiguo estadio del Shakhtar en Donetsk

t.me/boris_rozhin/35365


----------



## John Nash (22 Mar 2022)

Sorpresa!









Alarma en el mercado de petróleo: los inventarios en Cushing caen a niveles previos a la era del fracking


Los precios del petróleo vuelven a dispararse tras el alivio de la semana pasada. El rechazo creciente al petróleo ruso y la ausencia de alternativas en el muy corto plazo para sustituirlo están generando cierto pánico en los mercados. El foco vuelve a ponerse en los problemas de la oferta para...



www.eleconomista.es







BofA: "Existe el riesgo de que se produzca un short squeeze con el West Texas"
Los comerciantes se pelean por comprar el petróleo al contado (spot)
Los niveles de inventarios está en niveles históricamente bajos en la OCDE


----------



## Rocky Balboa (22 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Se llama maldad. La tecnología es neutral y se puede usar para hacer de este un lugar mejor para vivir o un infierno. Decididamente usted está del lado de la grey canalla.



El misil hipersonico del otro día era bondad pura.


----------



## Discordante (22 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> No sería difícil. Los ejércitos profesionales son carisimos de mantener. Se te puede ir entre nominas y clases pasivas más del 1% del PIB, y si sumas manutención y otros extras bastante más. Eso se lo ahorran quienes tienen ejercicios de leva. En realidad China ya, salvo portaaviones, tiene más marina que USA y en submarinos andan cerca. Quedan atrás en bombardeo estratégico y misiles pero están en ello.
> 
> Aquí ponen el portaaviones 3 que aún está en construcción, pero el resto son barcos ya alistados y es una cosa tremenda. Además tienen una potencia de fuego enorme,los destructores chinos más grandes no tienen equivalente en occidente, los llamaríamos cruceros en Europa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 994973



Es la flota mas grande del mundo por numero de embarcaciones y sigue creciendo. Por si te gusta la lectura:

https://sgp.fas.org/crs/row/RL33153.pdf


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso anuncia la liberación de Marinka

t.me/akimapachev/1738


----------



## Billy Ray (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

Acabo de tener una conversación con un amigo que está justo en la dirección de Maryinka. Dijo que el control es parcial, que hay batallas en curso.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35359


----------



## Rocky Balboa (22 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Pero una cosa es lo que un tercero opine y otra lo que opine la potencia dominante de dos en competencia. Estamos en lógica de fuerza ahora mismo, y como excusa para la fuerza todo vale. Yo no estoy hablando de lo que es justo o lo que deja de serlo. Estamos muy acostumbrados en "occidente" a sentar cátedra moral según unos pretendidos principios universales. El mundo no funciona así.



Ya le digo si funciona así.


----------



## mazuste (22 Mar 2022)

Sobre la mafia rusa que trabaja para el Tío Sam

*"Esto se conoce como el gambito de Lucky Luciano en la guerra actual. Originalmente, entre 1942 y 1946 *
_*fue un acuerdo entre el encarcelado jefe de la mafia de Nueva York Luciano, su tesorero Meyer Lansky, 
y sus principales mafiosos Albert Anastasia y Vito Genovese para ayudar a la inteligencia militar de EE.UU
a las operaciones del Ejército y la Marina en su invasión de Sicilia; y para seguir ayudando a los EE.UU
a evitar que la izquierda italiana ganara las elecciones de la posguerra. A cambio, el encarcelamiento 
de Luciano se hizo más cómodo, luego se detuvo, y en 1946 fue liberado para vivir en Italia...

En el nuevo acuerdo, las condiciones son que los ladrones fugados deben culpar públicamente al presidente 
Vladimir Putin por perseguirlos por sus crímenes; declararse a favor del cambio de régimen; ayudar al MI6
y a la CIA; y pagar la propaganda de la oposición. El caso de Sergei Pugachev, que robó 1.000 millones
de dólares del Banco Central de Rusia, es el más conocido de estos acuerdos. Condenado en los tribunales
británicos por mentir y protegido por el asilo en Francia, Pugachev ha sido promocionado por el Financial 
Times de Londres y el grupo mediático Murdoch. Su historia se ha convertido en un conocido libro,*_
* y en costosas retractaciones extrajudiciales.*


----------



## Honkler (22 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Sorpresa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sinceramente, no entiendo la postura europea de no comprar petróleo ruso. Hay que ser muy, pero que muy imbécil para hacer este seguidismo a los cochinos americanos a costa de tu propia economía…


----------



## Rocky Balboa (22 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Puro postureo y bienquedismo



Disimule su enfado, lisensiado.


----------



## mazuste (22 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *La francesa Total Energies deja de comprar combustible y productos de combustible a Rusia*
> 18:04 || 22/03/2022



Pues no se como se lo montará, porque TOTAL tiene torres de extracción y una refinería a medias con Rusia.


----------



## Honkler (22 Mar 2022)

Rocky Balboa dijo:


> Disimule su enfado, lisensiado.



A la nevera, imberbe


----------



## Rocky Balboa (22 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Sinceramente, no entiendo la postura europea de no comprar petróleo ruso. Hay que ser muy, pero que muy imbécil para hacer este seguidismo a los cochinos americanos a costa de tu propia economía…



Al enemigo ni agua.


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Mar 2022)

Igual por primera vez veis bien empleados vuestros impuestos 

Según el servicio de prensa de la UNM DPR, las unidades de la 54ª brigada mecanizada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania durante su retirada abandonaron un gran lote de lanzagranadas antitanque españolas del tipo Instalaza C90-CR (M3) en posiciones cercanas a Novomijailovka. Estos lanzagranadas con instrucciones para su uso fueron entregados a las unidades de la Milicia Popular de la RPD.


----------



## Fabs (22 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> OTAN McKinsey mandan.
> Nadie mueve un dedo sin su permiso. Y si piensa que algún partidillo actúa de manera distinta en occidente es hora de despertar.



Sería bueno saber quién/qué hay detrás de la multicultural agencia de powerpointistas (¿una mera pantalla para la misma OTAN?).


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Igual por primera vez veis bien empleados vuestros impuestos
> 
> Según el servicio de prensa de la UNM DPR, las unidades de la 54ª brigada mecanizada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania durante su retirada abandonaron un gran lote de lanzagranadas antitanque españolas del tipo Instalaza C90-CR (M3) en posiciones cercanas a Novomijailovka. Estos lanzagranadas con instrucciones para su uso fueron entregados a las unidades de la Milicia Popular de la RPD.
> 
> ...



Salgan todos a aplaudir a las 8…


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Mar 2022)

Lanzagranadas antitanque de mano capturado M72 LAW en servicio con un soldado de la Milicia Popular de la RPD.


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Pues no se como se lo montará, porque TOTAL tiene torres de extracción y una refinería a medias con Rusia.



Lo malo de todo esto no es que Europa se esté dando un tiro en el pie. Lo malo es que lo está haciendo por decisión exclusiva de sus dirigentes, pero el sufrimiento que se derive de estas decisiones unilaterales suyas (no hay un solo régimen de verdad democrático en Europa) va a recaer en todos los ciudadanos. Cada familia aruinada, cada suicidio, cada vida sin futuro, cada anciano pasando hambre y frío, caerá sobre sus espaldas, que no sobre sus conciencias porque no tienen. Porque estas cosas tiene consecuencias muy concretas, no son gratis.


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Mar 2022)

Fuentes ucranianas informan que el número de muertos como resultado de un ataque con misiles en la ubicación de la 79ª Brigada Especializada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ha llegado a 164, 38 soldados figuran como heridos.


----------



## mirkoxx (22 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa ruso anuncia la liberación de Marinka
> 
> t.me/akimapachev/1738
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 995025



*La noticia de que Marinka está bajo el control total de Rusia no es cierta, la lucha aún continúa.*


_Cassad 17:43 p. m.... Todavía sin tomar, nuestros muchachos presionan desde el este y avanzan por la ciudad. Dicen que se puede necesitar varios días para una limpieza completa._


----------



## John Nash (22 Mar 2022)

Fabs dijo:


> Sería bueno saber quién/qué hay detrás de la multicultural agencia de powerpointistas (¿una mera pantalla para la misma OTAN?).



En wikipedia dice que lo más granadito de las MBA yanquis, neocon y liberales tipo Chicago boys. La esencia pura del capitalismo usano.









McKinsey & Company - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Las primeras asesorías a Macron se las hicieron gratis. A cambio entregó a USA GE la joya de la corona de la energía nuclear francesa Alstom.
Ahora cobran entre 1,5 y 2.000 millones de euros al año por asesorías en todos los ministerios para liquidar la soberanía económica francesa y su alto funcionariado. Y todo con mucha discreción.


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Igual por primera vez veis bien empleados vuestros impuestos
> 
> Según el servicio de prensa de la UNM DPR, las unidades de la 54ª brigada mecanizada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania durante su retirada abandonaron un gran lote de lanzagranadas antitanque españolas del tipo Instalaza C90-CR (M3) en posiciones cercanas a Novomijailovka. Estos lanzagranadas con instrucciones para su uso fueron entregados a las unidades de la Milicia Popular de la RPD.
> 
> ...



Entregadas no en mi nombre.


----------



## capitán almeida (22 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Fuentes ucranianas informan que el número de muertos como resultado de un ataque con misiles en la ubicación de la 79ª Brigada Especializada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ha llegado a 164, 38 soldados figuran como heridos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 995037



164? Pues orcorusos 164.000 chispum


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (22 Mar 2022)

Un detallito:

Creepy Joe deja en tierra a Jen Psaki (la pelirroja), porque dio positifo en covic (un virus que había en otros tiempos). En un rato se sabrá quién es el sustituto para la gira europea.


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Mar 2022)

Destruido cerca de Chernihiv por artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa un puesto de control de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con vehículos blindados.

Las imágenes muestran un T-72AMT ucraniano relativamente raro.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (22 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Igual por primera vez veis bien empleados vuestros impuestos
> 
> Según el servicio de prensa de la UNM DPR, las unidades de la 54ª brigada mecanizada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania durante su retirada abandonaron un gran lote de lanzagranadas antitanque españolas del tipo Instalaza C90-CR (M3) en posiciones cercanas a Novomijailovka. Estos lanzagranadas con instrucciones para su uso fueron entregados a las unidades de la Milicia Popular de la RPD.
> 
> ...




Quien sabe, igual vuelven a manos ucranianas, o son demasiado avanzadas para su empleo por parte de los turcochinos.


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

El hecho de que los guardias fronterizos ucranianos tengan una papilla en lugar de cerebro, y además salado, se ha demostrado una y otra vez. Últimamente, tienen un nuevo pasatiempo: pintan los pasaportes que se les expiden para la inspección con eslóganes imbéciles. Podemos alegrarnos de que simplemente escriban "Gloria a Ucrania". La semana pasada escribieron a un niño de un año que era hijo de un asesino.

Esta es una pista para Rusia: la desnazificación debe llevarse a cabo también en la frontera. Así es más fiable.

/t.me/boris_rozhin/35368

_Foto en el enlace_


----------



## tomasjos (22 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Estamos en lógica de fuerza ahora mismo, y como excusa para la fuerza todo vale. Yo no estoy hablando de lo que es justo o lo que deja de serlo. Estamos muy acostumbrados en "occidente" a sentar cátedra moral según unos pretendidos principios universales. El mundo no funciona así.



Principios universales hay, Minsky, el problema es que nadie los cumple. Occidente se los ha saltado o ha abusado de ellos cuando le ha venido en gana, porque solo los tenía como excusa, pero existir existen.


----------



## Billy Ray (22 Mar 2022)

FUENTE PRO UKR
_La inteligencia británica ha advertido a la Oficina del Presidente que Lukashenko entrará en la guerra en los próximos diez días. Los Mi-6 confían en que las tropas bielorrusas participen en la segunda fase de la campaña, cuando se tome Mariupol o se rodee Kiev._


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

En el transcurso de operaciones especiales en Ucrania, el suboficial Nima Oshorov, oriundo de Buriatia, técnico de la compañía de reconocimiento de profundidad de la brigada separada de fusiles motorizados Lazov Red Banner, murió heroicamente. Nima Dambaevich ha dedicado su vida a servir a su país. Tras graduarse en la escuela, sirvió en las fuerzas especiales del Ministerio del Interior ruso y participó en operaciones antiterroristas en el Cáucaso Norte y la República Árabe Siria. Por el cumplimiento ejemplar de sus deberes militares, se le concedieron repetidamente órdenes y medallas. Se le concedió a título póstumo la Orden del Valor.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35370

_Foto en el enlace. Se parecia a Derzu Usala_


----------



## Roedr (22 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Yo me conconformaría con seguir desmembrando orcorrusos al ritmo actual, y luego ya si eso vemos lo de ucrania.



Hueles a txusky, el buitre necrófilo del foro.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

mirkoxx dijo:


> *La noticia de que Marinka está bajo el control total de Rusia no es cierta, la lucha aún continúa.*
> 
> 
> _Cassad 17:43 p. m.... Todavía sin tomar, nuestros muchachos presionan desde el este y avanzan por la ciudad. Dicen que se puede necesitar varios días para una limpieza completa._


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Principios universales hay, Minsky, el problema es que nadie los cumple. Occidente se los ha saltado o ha abusado de ellos cuando le ha venido en gana, porque solo los tenía como excusa, pero existir existen.



Claro que existen. Por ejemplo: ¿ves como tengo pepinos más gordos que los tuyos? Universales a la par que convincentes.


----------



## Billy Ray (22 Mar 2022)

_#Zakharova: Estamos indignados por otra flagrante violación de los derechos humanos fundamentales en Letonia, donde un conocido bloguero Kirill #Fedorov fue detenido por su valoración de la operación rusa en Ucrania.

❗ Exigimos su liberación inmediata._


----------



## tomasjos (22 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Sinceramente, no entiendo la postura europea de no comprar petróleo ruso. Hay que ser muy, pero que muy imbécil para hacer este seguidismo a los cochinos americanos a costa de tu propia economía…



Salvo que quieras inflacionar y hacer un simpa


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Mar 2022)

Fuente ruski. Tronchante, hasta ellos tienen calados a los lazos  

Desde la soleada Barcelona nos llega otra historia del libro de quejas y sugerencias de la legión extranjera ucraniana. 
Ayer, un nacionalista catalán y partidario de la secesión de España regresó a casa después de haber partido hace apenas una semana para "luchar por la independencia de Ucrania". Así es la realidad del servicio en la legión extranjera a través de los ojos del P.S. catalán. (nombre y apellido no revelados):

▪Los reclutadores ucranianos engañan a los mercenarios con salarios: resultó que a los españoles se les paga 10 veces menos de lo prometido:

“Desde fuera de Ucrania aseguraban que pagaban 3.000 euros al mes por servicio y combate, pero resultó que eran solo 300 euros cada uno. Prometieron recursos materiales y equipos pero solo dan ametralladoras y algunos cartuchos.

▪Después de la destrucción del campo de entrenamiento de Yavorov, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania decidieron no hacer ceremonias con la preparación e inmediatamente transfirieron a los mercenarios al frente cerca de Zhytomyr. La guerra como vio después, no es un juego de ordenador:

“La guerra no es un juego. La artillería rusa no da tregua y ataca muy a menudo. El ejército ucraniano e internacional no tiene tiempo para descansar. Ni siquiera pueden dormir".

▪Fue devuelto a casa gracias a los esfuerzos del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores español y las fuerzas de inteligencia.

La posición de las autoridades españolas sobre el tema es realmente extraña. Mientras el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, José Manuel Álvarez está indignado porque la embajada de Ucrania en Madrid se ha convertido en un centro de reclutamiento de españoles *los servicios secretos españoles están ayudando a los partidarios del separatismo catalán a regresar a su tierra natal*  donde no se ven amenazados con ninguna responsabilidad, al menos por ahora. Aquí cabe recordar la detención y juicio de ocho milicianos españoles del Donbass en 2015: entonces el tribunal consideró que “perjudicaban los intereses de España en el exterior” y “vulneraban el carácter pacífico y la independencia del Estado español”.


----------



## Roedr (22 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> FUENTE PRO UKR
> _La inteligencia británica ha advertido a la Oficina del Presidente que Lukashenko entrará en la guerra en los próximos diez días. Los Mi-6 confían en que las tropas bielorrusas participen en la segunda fase de la campaña, cuando se tome Mariupol o se rodee Kiev._



¿Qué espera Bielorrusia a cambio de esto?. ¿Un buen trozo de Ucrania?, ¿Pueden plantear que les dejen un corredor hasta Odesa para tener acceso al mar?.

Ucrania no es que vaya a perder la guerra, sino que la conversación va sobre en cuantos trozos será partida.


----------



## dabuti (22 Mar 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Pues esta tarde he estado en el hipercor de Valladolid y había de todo (excepto aceite de girasol)... leche en cantidad. Algún estante si tenía algún hueco pero poco efecto pánico.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall



Esta mañana en la cadena Lupa había de todo y solo faltaban 4 o 5 de las 25 variedades de leches 

En el Día faltaban muchas cosas....como casi siempre temprano. Por cierto, los precios se han disparado y es el más caro.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (22 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> FUENTE PRO UKR
> _La inteligencia británica ha advertido a la Oficina del Presidente que Lukashenko entrará en la guerra en los próximos diez días. Los Mi-6 confían en que las tropas bielorrusas participen en la segunda fase de la campaña, cuando se tome Mariupol o se rodee Kiev._



"A moro muerto, gran lanzada"


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Fuente ruski. Tronchante, hasta ellos tienen calados a los lazos
> 
> Desde la soleada Barcelona nos llega otra historia del libro de quejas y sugerencias de la legión extranjera ucraniana.
> Ayer, un nacionalista catalán y partidario de la secesión de España regresó a casa después de haber partido hace apenas una semana para "luchar por la independencia de Ucrania". Así es la realidad del servicio en la legión extranjera a través de los ojos del P.S. catalán. (nombre y apellido no revelados):
> ...



"Fue devuelto a casa gracias a los esfuerzos del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores español y las fuerzas de inteligencia."

O sea, que se mete en un avispero motu proprio a hacer el subnormal y tiene que encargarse el estado, si, eso que "somos todos", de salvarle el culo. Yo le había echado en pareacaídas un chaleco antibalas y un casco y que se apañase.


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Mar 2022)

Informe del portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, Igor Konashenkov, a las 19:00 horas del 22 de marzo de 2022

▪ Unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en persecución de unidades en retirada de la 54ª Brigada Mecanizada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han avanzado otros 4 kilómetros a lo largo del día y se han acercado al asentamiento de NOVOMIKHAILOVKA.

▪ Un grupo de tropas de la República Popular de Donetsk ha tomado el control del asentamiento de *Verkhnetoretske *y continúa su ofensiva contra las unidades de la 25ª Brigada Aerotransportada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Se han destruido *dos tanques, cinco BMP, tres cañones de artillería de campaña y siete vehículos todoterreno.*

▪ El 22 de marzo se llevaron a cabo ataques aéreos y marítimos de precisión de largo alcance contra instalaciones militares ucranianas. Destruyeron grandes depósitos de combustible y lubricantes de las fuerzas ucranianas en los asentamientos de Lysychansk y Kramatorsk, un depósito de cohetes y armas de artillería en Druzhkivka y depósitos de municiones en Nadezhdynka y NOVOALEXANDROVKA.

▪ La aviación operativa-táctica y la del ejército golpearon 83 instalaciones militares ucranianas.

Se trata de cuatro puestos de mando, cuatro complejos de misiles antiaéreos, tres depósitos de armas y municiones de cohetes y artillería, y 68 emplazamientos de municiones.

▪ Los medios de defensa aérea rusos *derribaron en el aire seis vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos, entre ellos un Bayraktar TB-2 *cerca del asentamiento de Merefa, en la provincia de Járkov.

▪ Un total de 236 drones, 185 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 1.547 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 154 instalaciones de lanzacohetes múltiples, 612 cañones de artillería de campaña y de mortero, y 1.343 piezas de vehículos militares especiales han sido destruidos desde el inicio de la operación militar especial.
#Rusia, Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

kaliber daga trump misil crucero hipersonico ucrania


















​


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Qué espera Bielorrusia a cambio de esto?. ¿Un buen trozo de Ucrania?, ¿Pueden plantear que les dejen un corredor hasta Odesa para tener acceso al mar?.
> 
> Ucrania no es que vaya a perder la guerra, sino que la conversación va sobre en cuantos trozos será partida.



El dirigente bielorruso busca venganza. Ucrania estuvo detrás del intento de revolución de colorines para matar al presidente y a su hijo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## Roedr (22 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _#Zakharova: Estamos indignados por otra flagrante violación de los derechos humanos fundamentales en Letonia, donde un conocido bloguero Kirill #Fedorov fue detenido por su valoración de la operación rusa en Ucrania.
> 
> ❗ Exigimos su liberación inmediata._



y tiene razón


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

En Mariupol

Hoy he conseguido llegar a Mariupol de nuevo. Se están produciendo fuertes combates urbanos. El Ejército Unido de Rusia sigue apretando la soga al cuello de los terroristas del prohibido Azov. Una enorme corriente de civiles, que fluye en un río caudaloso desde la ciudad, está frenando el ritmo de la liberación de Mariupol.

Pronto más detalles en un reportaje exclusivo de @anna_news

t.me/anna_news/25655


----------



## Casino (22 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Yo me conconformaría con seguir desmembrando orcorrusos al ritmo actual, y luego ya si eso vemos lo de ucrania.




Y cuantos más orcos, mejor.

Ahora parece que van a caer unos cuantos miles. Pero me da que a pesar de tantos sacrificios que dicen los comedoritos follaputines que son capaces de aguantar sus orcos favoritos, éstos se van a rendir en manada.

Se viene una fecha para festejar durante décadas en el futuro, al estilo 18 de julio.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!!!


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

LA FALSA UNION EUROPEA 
A TRAVES DE CRISTINA LAGARDE
666 BAPHOMET SIMBOLOGIA 













Truth Seeker


AnonUp.com Patriot Platform. \'If not us, who? If not now, when?\'




anonup.com







 ​


----------



## mazuste (22 Mar 2022)

Veremos si resulta que la desdolarización ya no va a ser causada por los países emergentes,
alejándose del dolar, sino por EEUU y la UE alejando al resto del mundo del dólar...

A BRIC, impenetrable to sanctions


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

LEASE MISIL HIPERSONICO

EN LUGAR DE

CYBER ATAQUE " RUSO "



​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

@sercorimo




8 minutes ago 
The decision to use the hypersonic missile Kinzhal, one of Russia's superior weapons along with hypersonic Zircon missile and the Poseidon torpedo, is a MAJOR DETERRENT SIGNAL TO NATO.
Read this thread to understand why this is* C7 chess* move from Putin. Besides the known transfer of troops and weapons to the neighbor countries of Russia, definitely, Putin has intel that NATO [DS] prepares something to escalate the situation in Ukraine. The Kinzhal missile is a huge warning to NATO.
2000 km range, Mach 10 speed, flies at the Stratosphere & is designed to evade air defense systems (Partiot, THAAD, AEGIS), makes it invincible threat. GAME ELEVATES ON ANOTHER LEVEL

@QuantumLight1111
5 pics








 ​ 

​


----------



## tomasjos (22 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Claro que existen. Por ejemplo: ¿ves como tengo pepinos más gordos que los tuyos? Universales a la par que convincentes.



Me temo que en eso debo disentir, Minsky. La fuerza puede dar la victoria pero no la razón. 

Precisamente por


----------



## Roedr (22 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En Mariupol
> 
> Hoy he conseguido llegar a Mariupol de nuevo. Se están produciendo fuertes combates urbanos. El Ejército Unido de Rusia sigue apretando la soga al cuello de los terroristas del prohibido Azov. Una enorme corriente de civiles, que fluye en un río caudaloso desde la ciudad, está frenando el ritmo de la liberación de Mariupol.
> 
> ...



Los Avoz éstos son cosa seria. Tiene mérito aguantar lo que están aguantando.


----------



## Billy Ray (22 Mar 2022)

_#FLASH-Traducción de un documento que describe una orden de la Administración Militar de Odessa #Ucrania, #Marchenko,
(1) estableciendo bastiones militares en escuelas y hospitales y minándolos;
(2) prohibiendo la evacuación de civiles.

_

La batalla por Odessa, pronto en sus pantallas....


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Mar 2022)

Según el informe del Ministerio de Defensa de RF las tropas avanzaron hacia Novomikhailovka. La captura de Novomikhailovka y la vecina Konstantinovka abre la posibilidad de atacar a Maryinka desde el sur. El enemigo aquí probablemente intentará aguantar durante 1-2 días. Mientras tanto, continúan los combates en la parte oriental de Marinka.
Anteriormente ya se informó que Glorious fue eliminado.

Además, el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa informa que las unidades de la brigada 25 fueron nuevamente eliminadas de Verkhnetoretsky (el enemigo se aferró a una parte de la aldea) y la aldea volvió a estar bajo la RPD. Ya ha habido una dura batalla por este pueblo durante 4 días.


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

21 de marzo de 2022. Volnovakha. Parte 2.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35374

_Fotos en el enlace_


----------



## Eslacaña (22 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Sinceramente, no entiendo la postura europea de no comprar petróleo ruso. Hay que ser muy, pero que muy imbécil para hacer este seguidismo a los cochinos americanos a costa de tu propia economía…



Si los europeos tuviésemos dos dedos de frente y menos buenismo, estaríamos comprando petróleo y gas a los rusos, que en estos momentos están más que necesitados de divisas. Eso sí, al precio que nosotros pongamos, no regalado, pero sí con una más que sustancial rebaja.
Sí, ya se que es éticamente reprobable, pero pregunto ¿os creeís que chinos, usanos y demás ralea no están sacando tajada de esta guerra? Solo los europeos estamos poniendo la cama, la cara, la cartera, la.... no tenemos remedio.


----------



## Arraki (22 Mar 2022)

España patrocinando a la DPR

Traducido del ruso

Según el servicio de prensa de la UNM DPR, las unidades de la 54ª brigada mecanizada separada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania durante la retirada arrojaron un gran lote de lanzagranadas antitanque desechables Instalaza C90-CR (M3) de fabricación española en posiciones cercanas Novomijailovka. Estos lanzagranadas con instrucciones para su uso fueron entregados a las unidades de la Milicia Popular de la RPD.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (22 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Fuente ruski. Tronchante, hasta ellos tienen calados a los lazos
> 
> Desde la soleada Barcelona nos llega otra historia del libro de quejas y sugerencias de la legión extranjera ucraniana.
> Ayer, un nacionalista catalán y partidario de la secesión de España regresó a casa después de haber partido hace apenas una semana para "luchar por la independencia de Ucrania". Así es la realidad del servicio en la legión extranjera a través de los ojos del P.S. catalán. (nombre y apellido no revelados):
> ...



Eh'Paña

Luego se quejarán de upresió y tal estos subvencionados por el estado...

Tendría que haberse quedado allí, como las armas españolas que terminan capturadas por los rusos jaja, que los chechenos les enseñen sus exóticas costumbres como los menas del pueblo pep de mierda de donde salió.


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Mar 2022)

El cruce ferroviario en Pavlodar, a través del cual los trenes con equipo y municiones para los nazis pasaban desde el oeste y el centro de ukurkia --- ya no existe)))
--


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> FUENTE PRO UKR
> _La inteligencia británica ha advertido a la Oficina del Presidente que Lukashenko entrará en la guerra en los próximos diez días. Los Mi-6 confían en que las tropas bielorrusas participen en la segunda fase de la campaña, cuando se tome Mariupol o se rodee Kiev._



Se lo toman con calma. Casi como estos


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (22 Mar 2022)

Es verd


elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> kaliber daga trump misil crucero hipersonico ucrania
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una duda. Cuando se lanza un misil desde un submarino, éste submarino está como en el gif fuera del agua? puede estar dentro del agua?


----------



## Roedr (22 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> España patrocinando a la DPR
> 
> Traducido del ruso
> 
> ...



¿Se pueden pedir de vuelta para dárselos a los camioneros?


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Mar 2022)

*
El pez nunca descubre que vive en el agua. De hecho, como vive inmerso en ella, su vida transcurre sin advertir su existencia. De igual forma, una conducta que se normaliza en un ambiente cultural dominante, se vuelve invisible *

Me he dado cuenta , para mi sorpresa y desilusión ,que en este foro la gente no es tan despierta como suponía. 
Por lo menos en este hilo tragáis con el relato oficial como se hizo con el coronavirus en la primera etapa , menos mal que luego el SOLOGRIPISMO cambió de bando y algunos se dieron cuenta de que todo era una trama. 
Pero a pesar de todo lo vivido todavía me sorprendo que haya gente tan estúpida y que crean una cosa y la contraria al día siguiente con tal de que lo diga la tele.

He buscado varias formas de contar lo que para mi es evidente , pero seguís sin verlo. A ver si esta vez hay más suerte. 

CAMBIEMOS EL TITULAR DE LA NOTICIA y en vez de lo que dice el ministro simplemente variemos una palabra : 

*" El nuevo ministro UCRANIANO de Migraciones , afirma que Ucrania debe atraer «millones y millones de rusos »*












El nuevo ministro de Migraciones afirma que España debe atraer «millones y millones de inmigrantes»


Escrivá cifra en 8 y 9 millones los trabajadores extranjeros necesarios durante las tres próximas décadas para mantener el nivel del mercado laboral: «Habrá que explicarlo a la sociedad»



www.abc.es


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Mar 2022)

Fuente ruski:

Marinka

Acabo de hablar con un amigo que se encuentra justo en la dirección de Maryinsky. Dice que el control todavía es parcial, hay combates.


----------



## Roedr (22 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Es verd
> 
> 
> Una duda. Cuando se lanza un misil desde un submarino, éste submarino está como en el gif fuera del agua? puede estar dentro del agua?



Creo que desde dentro del agua.


----------



## mazuste (22 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Lo malo de todo esto no es que Europa se esté dando un tiro en el pie. Lo malo es que lo está haciendo por decisión exclusiva de sus dirigentes, pero el sufrimiento que se derive de estas decisiones unilaterales suyas (no hay un solo régimen de verdad democrático en Europa) van a recaer en todos los ciudadanos. Cada familia aruinada, cada suicidio, cada vida sin futuro, cada anciano pasando hambre y frío, caerá sobre sus espaldas, que no sobre sus conciencias porque no tienen. Porque estas cosas tiene consecuencias muy concretas, no son gratis.



Pues viendo el articulo que puse antes, la elite europea siguiendo las instrucciones de la metropoli
USAna, lo están haciendo con toda la intención de crear un mundo blindado al resto del mundo.
Después de escuchar al Biden, ayer, " que viene un nuevo orden mundial"... me temo que nos van
a encerrar en una burbuja tecnofeudal mucho antes de lo que esperábamos.


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Me temo que en eso debo disentir, Minsky. La fuerza puede dar la victoria pero no la razón.
> 
> Precisamente por



Pero que aquí nadie está hablando de razones. Macho, tienes el melón muy duro.


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Es verd
> 
> 
> Una duda. Cuando se lanza un misil desde un submarino, éste submarino está como en el gif fuera del agua? puede estar dentro del agua?



Se lanza desde abajo con gas a presión y ya arranca más arriba.


----------



## Señor X (22 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> FUENTE PRO UKR
> _La inteligencia británica ha advertido a la Oficina del Presidente que Lukashenko entrará en la guerra en los próximos diez días. Los Mi-6 confían en que las tropas bielorrusas participen en la segunda fase de la campaña, cuando se tome Mariupol o se rodee Kiev._



Está mal. No va a ser en los próximos 10 dias. Será en los próximos 3, como mucho, que es lo que dice el ministerio ucraniano que es lo que le queda de logística a los rusos. Así que yo apunto que será mañana, así tienen un par de días para hacer algo.

Hasta para hacer propaganda hay que saber (lo digo por los ucras que sueltan algunas que parecen retrasados).


----------



## Oso Polar (22 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los restos del "Grach" gris en la región de Kherson
> 
> Restos de un avión de ataque Su-25 derribado de la Fuerza Aérea Ucraniana en la región de Kherson.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/35349



Vídeo cortito, sin marcas, en bueno dejémoslo como dudoso.


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Mar 2022)

Resultado de un ataque con misiles contra uno de los depósitos de armas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el distrito Obolonossky de Kiev. 22 de marzo.


----------



## Billy Ray (22 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> "A moro muerto, gran lanzada"



Es como Mussolini en los Alpes en el 40, el Lukashenko este...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El cruce ferroviario en Pavlodar, a través del cual los trenes con equipo y municiones para los nazis pasaban desde el oeste y el centro de ukurkia --- ya no existe)))
> --
> Ver archivo adjunto 995091
> Ver archivo adjunto 995092
> Ver archivo adjunto 995093



También impide la retirada de las tropas ucranianas por ese punto desde el frente oriental. Kiev está ahora más indefensa.


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Es verd
> 
> 
> Una duda. Cuando se lanza un misil desde un submarino, éste submarino está como en el gif fuera del agua? puede estar dentro del agua?



Lanzan sumergidos:


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Mar 2022)

BRDM ucraniano abandonado.


----------



## paconan (22 Mar 2022)

Y a quien se los venderán?... china?

*Maersk abandonará Rusia por completo y venderá sus activos rusos*

La medida representa una salida total del país afectado por las sanciones. Maersk ha dejado de aceptar nuevas reservas en todos sus servicios (tanto marítimos como aéreos y terrestres) desde y hacia Rusia. La empresa también ha decidido vender todos sus activos en Rusia tras su reunión anual de accionistas.



> “El cierre de nuestra actividad ya ha comenzado y, lamentablemente, por el momento no tenemos claridad sobre las perspectivas de reanudación de las actividades de Maersk en Rusia”, se lee en una carta enviada por el operador a sus clientes.




La carta, que se ha distribuido ampliamente en las redes sociales, ha sido verificada por el equipo de habla rusa de Trans.INFO.

Tal como está, cada tercer contenedor en Rusia pertenece a Maersk. Según Alphaliner, Maersk es uno de los cuatro operadores (Maersk, MSC, CMA CGM y COSCO) que controlan el 58% del mercado marítimo de Rusia.

Otros líderes en el sector del transporte marítimo también han decidido abandonar Rusia: esto incluye Mediterranean Shipping Company (MSC), CMA CGM, Hapag-Lloyd, Ocean Network Express (ONE) y Yang Ming. También se han retirado otros operadores que utilizan terminales más pequeñas.
















Maersk to completely leave Russia and sell its Russian assets


The move represents a full departure from the sanctions-hit country. Maersk has stopped accepting new bookings on all of its services (both, sea, air and land ...




trans.info


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

Los países de la UE tienen derecho a retirar el estatuto de refugiado a los ciudadanos ucranianos que supongan una amenaza para la seguridad nacional o hayan cometido delitos o crímenes de guerra - Consejo de la UE

t.me/smotri_media/10387


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Mar 2022)

DEP




Durante la operación especial en Ucrania, un nativo de Buriatia, técnico de una compañía de reconocimiento de la Brigada de Fusileros Motorizados Bandera Roja Lazovskaya, el alférez Nima Oshorov, murió heroicamente. Nima Dambaevich dedicó toda su vida a servir a la Patria, después de graduarse de la escuela sirvió en las fuerzas especiales del Ministerio del Interior de Rusia y participó repetidamente en operaciones antiterroristas en el Cáucaso del Norte y la República Árabe Siria. Por el desempeño ejemplar de los deberes militares recibió repetidas órdenes y medallas. Fue condecorado póstumamente con la Orden del Valor.


----------



## ProfeInsti (22 Mar 2022)

*Ucrania afirma que ha interceptado una célula de Rusia infiltrada 
para asesinar a Zelenski.*


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

De cinco a siete fuertes ataques sobre Donetsk hace unos cinco minutos - medios locales

t.me/smotri_media/10385


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Y a quien se los venderán?... china?
> 
> *Maersk abandonará Rusia por completo y venderá sus activos rusos*
> 
> ...



La Maersk.

Casi na.


----------



## paconan (22 Mar 2022)

REFINADORES DE PETRÓLEO RUSOS ESTÁN REDUCIENDO LA PRODUCCIÓN DEBIDO A LOS LÍMITES DE ALMACENAMIENTO: CEO DE GUNVOR - BBG 











Russian Oil Refiners Are Cutting Back Production, Gunvor Says


Russian refiners are trimming their output, threatening to exacerbate a European diesel market already in short supply, Gunvor Group Chief Executive Officer Torbjorn Tornqvist said.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Mabuse (22 Mar 2022)

Rocky Balboa dijo:


> El misil hipersonico del otro día era bondad pura.



En efecto, eliminó sin dolor a canallas que no merecían el aire que respiraban.


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Mar 2022)

"cosas que tienes que saber sobre RT y Sputnik (HILO)."

Goder, cambias en esa retahila de ese hilo las palabras "RT y Sputnik" por "El País", "El Mundo", el "New York Times" o la "CNN", etc., y no cambia absolutamente nada.


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

El corresponsal de Izvestia, Valentin Trushnin, visitó el pueblo de Verhnetoretske en la RPD. Una posición de las AFU se había instalado en la escuela local, de donde provenía el fuego.

t.me/surf_noise1/9110

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> DEP
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 995118
> 
> ...




Nunca debió de salir de la yurta.

Deja viuda una yak.


----------



## John Nash (22 Mar 2022)

Breve pero interesante para entender el contexto geopolítico:


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Y cuantos más orcos, mejor.
> 
> Ahora parece que van a caer unos cuantos miles. Pero me da que a pesar de tantos sacrificios que dicen los comedoritos follaputines que son capaces de aguantar sus orcos favoritos, éstos se van a rendir en manada.
> 
> ...



Será la OrcoberFest?

Birras para todos!


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> DEP
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 995118
> 
> ...



Es clavao al actor de Dershu Uzala:



Pueblos nobles los del Asia de la Federación Rusa. En Buriatia son budistas, por cierto. Conozco esa república de un viaje que hice al Baikal hace años por puro turismo.


----------



## tomasjos (22 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



A esto me refería con lo de los principios que occidente se salta cuando quiere


----------



## JOS1378 (22 Mar 2022)

Uso del misil ruso Kinzhal en Ucrania trae de cabeza al Pentágono

El Pentágono estudia el uso de misiles hipersónicos por parte de Rusia en Ucrania y los medios de comunicación israelíes analizan las capacidades del Kinzhal.








Uso del misil ruso Kinzhal en Ucrania trae de cabeza al Pentágono


El Pentágono estudia el uso de misiles hipersónicos por parte de Rusia en Ucrania y los medios de comunicación israelíes analizan las capacidades del Kinzhal.




es.mdn.tv


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

Mucho Alásnackbar y billsmillah se escucha, se ve que son misioneros cristianos evangelizando.


----------



## rejon (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## ksa100 (22 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> La Maersk.
> 
> Casi na.



Rusia, la nueva Corea del Norte


----------



## Arraki (22 Mar 2022)

Puesto de control ucraniano destruido.


----------



## Casino (22 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Será la OrcoberFest?
> 
> Birras para todos!




Jajajajajajajajajaja


¡Lo celebraremos!


----------



## Arraki (22 Mar 2022)

*APC Novator ucraniano destruido cerca de Volnovakha.*


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Mar 2022)

*Bruselas avala la suspensión de partidos opositores en Ucrania*

Bruselas avala la suspensión de partidos opositores en Ucrania


----------



## JOS1378 (22 Mar 2022)

Defensa rusa revela nuevas pérdidas militares ucranianas

"Durante las últimas 24 horas, tres tanques, cuatro vehículos de combate de infantería, cuatro piezas de artillería y seis vehículos todo terreno fueron destruidos en esta área", informó el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, el mayor general Igor Konashenkov.








Defensa rusa revela nuevas pérdidas militares ucranianas


"Durante las últimas 24 horas, tres tanques, cuatro vehículos de combate de infantería, cuatro piezas de artillería y seis vehículos todo terreno fueron destruidos en esta área", informó el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, el mayor general Igor Konashenkov.




es.mdn.tv


----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

Estados Unidos aún no ha visto ningún indicio de que China esté proporcionando ayuda militar a Rusia, pero tiene la intención de seguir de cerca la situación - Casa Blanca

t.me/smotri_media/10391


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> *Bruselas avala la suspensión de partidos opositores en Ucrania*
> 
> Bruselas avala la suspensión de partidos opositores en Ucrania




Y se queja un maoísta, tócate los huevos.


----------



## Xan Solo (22 Mar 2022)

Pego aquí parte de lo que escribió El Lince, como siempre, interesante leerlo.


La segunda, el rapapolvo que el presidente chino dio a Biden ante el intento de este de presionar, por enésima vez, a los chinos para que condenen a Rusia. Biden, como es habitual en EEUU, cree que sigue siendo el gran matón al que todos tienen que hacer caso y ante el que agachar la cabeza. Y no es el caso de los chinos, que respondieron algo que tendría que hacer pensar: "China tiene un gobierno soberano que toma decisiones basadas en su interpretación de sus propios intereses". Claramente han tomado la decisión de que su alianza con los rusos es más importante y no van a capitular ante cualquier demanda estadounidense.

En esta conversación, los chinos hicieron algo que no suele hacer Occidente: recordar. Es decir, que tienen memoria. China dijo que históricamente EEUU ha hecho varias promesas que no se han cumplido, que ellos, los chinos, son "muy rigurosos" en cumplir con sus promesas y que no ven que la otra parte, o sea, EEUU, lo haga. El caso de Taiwán es evidente.

Los chinos son muy conscientes de que* EEUU, Gran Bretaña y Australia están apoyando militarmente a Ucrania* con la finalidad de derrotar y/o debilitar a Rusia. Es decir, *el AUKUS está en acción*. Esta es su gran prueba de fuego con la mirada en China. Y los chinos no olvidan que en 1971, cuando en virtud de la Resolución 2758 de la Asamblea General de la ONU se reconoció a la República Popular China como el único representante del pueblo chino en el organismo multinacional (de naciones) en detrimento de Taiwán, que entonces no se llamaba así, EEUU y Australia votaron en contra (Gran Bretaña lo hizo a favor). La memoria china es muy larga, como cuando respondieron a la OTAN recordando el bombardeo de su embajada en Yugoslavia.

Xi sacó a relucir la expansión de la OTAN en su última conversación con Biden (18 de marzo) como la causa del conflicto en Ucrania. Porque China cree firmemente que la expansión de la OTAN no se va a detener y se va a expandir a Asia, y eso es el origen del AUKUS. Y el precedente de la expulsión del SWIFT no se va a quedar ahí: se hizo con Irán, se ha hecho con Rusia y con toda probabilidad se hará con China. Pero China no es Rusia económicamente, además de que su sistema de transsacciones financieras está mucho más avanzado.

Ucrania es un espejo para China, que ve la misma tendencia de Ucrania en Taiwán (nazificación, venta de armas, promesas occidentales). China tiene claro que mucho rollo de "integridad territorial" en el tema de Ucrania pero EEUU nunca aceptará la reclamación China de que Taiwán es parte de China, por mucho que EEUU hable de atenerse al principio de "una sola China". De hecho, esta expresión cada vez aparece menos en los documentos y comentarios estadounidenses.

Más en El territorio del Lince


----------



## JOS1378 (22 Mar 2022)

Las autoridades rusas han informado ayer lunes de que se ha consumado el primer intercambio de prisioneros de guerra en el que han sido intercambiados nueve militares rusos a cambio del alcalde de Melitópol, Ivan Fedorov, apresado por fuerzas rusas el pasado 12 de marzo y puesto en libertad la semana pasada.

“El primer intercambio se ha hecho. Nueve de nuestros chicos han vuelto”, ha explicado la comisaria de Derechos Humanos de la Rusia, Tatiana Moskalkova, en declaraciones a la televisión estatal rusa recogidas por la agencia de noticias rusa TASS.

Moskalkova ha explicado que las tropas rusas han capturado a más de 500 militares ucranianos (≈950 según algunas fuentes rusas) y que Cruz Roja ha enviado ya documentación para facilitar un intercambio de prisioneros. «Son prisioneros ucranianos que estamos dispuestos a intercambiar», ha apuntado. 

Ucrania por su parte ha informado de que tiene retenidos a más de 560 prisioneros de guerra rusos.

▫@ENTRE_GUERRAS▫


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

* JEN PSAKI SEGUNDO POSITIVO 

*
*1 de Noviembre de 2020 Primero Positivo de COVID
White House Press Secretary Jen Psaki Tests Positive for Coronavirus 1 




*
*





White House Press Secretary Jen Psaki Tests Positive for Coronavirus 1 o- la peliroja monilla mezcla de ZUCKERBERG y una muñeca de Mafalda


White House Press Secretary Jen Psaki Tests Positive for Coronavirus - Big League Politics la verdad que es batante atractiva para ser de las malas. que le vamos a hacer HA PILLADO BICHO A PESAR DE LLEVAR 239'4UI34093474857 TRILLONES DE PAUTAS COMPLETAS...




www.burbuja.info




*
​

* 22 | 3 | 2022 SEGUNDO POSITIVO *





* Florentzia Q17 * @FlorentziaQ










​


----------



## Salamandra (22 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


> Uso del misil ruso Kinzhal en Ucrania trae de cabeza al Pentágono
> 
> El Pentágono estudia el uso de misiles hipersónicos por parte de Rusia en Ucrania y los medios de comunicación israelíes analizan las capacidades del Kinzhal.
> 
> ...



Israelies se están pensando la neutralidad hasta que vean si son capaces de neutralizar los misiles...


----------



## capitán almeida (22 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Mucho Alásnackbar y misbillah se escucha, se ve que son misioneros cristianos evangelizando.



Hostia ahora el de la raza maldita preocupado por los nazarenos, cosas veredes querido Sancho


----------



## NEKRO (22 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El dirigente bielorruso busca venganza. Ucrania estuvo detrás del intento de revolución de colorines para matar al presidente y a su hijo.



Los polacos también estaban metidos. Y posiblemente los lituanos por eso tienen escondida allí a la tia que se declaro la presidenta legitima de Bielorrusia


----------



## paconan (22 Mar 2022)

*El gigante francés se negará a comprar petróleo ruso*
TotalEnergies anunció que rechazará contratos para la compra de petróleo ruso

El gigante francés TotalEnergies ha decidido unilateralmente cancelar los contratos para la compra de petróleo y productos petrolíferos rusos, se desprende del mensaje de la empresa . La fecha límite es finales de 2022.

Además, la compañía ya no destinará fondos para el desarrollo de proyectos en Rusia, debido a la situación de incertidumbre con las restricciones tecnológicas y financieras, que pueden endurecerse en función de la evolución de Ucrania.

Además, actuando de acuerdo con la decisión de la Unión Europea en esta etapa de mantener el suministro de gas desde Rusia, TotalEnergies continuará suministrando a Europa gas natural licuado de Yamal bajo contratos a largo plazo. “A diferencia de la situación con el petróleo, en el caso del gas, está claro que los problemas logísticos dificultan negarse a importar gas ruso durante los próximos dos o tres años sin dañar la energía de la región”, dice el informe.

A principios de marzo, TotalEnergies ya anunció que dejaría de invertir en nuevos proyectos en Rusia. En el país, TotalEnergie, en particular, participa en el proyecto de gas a gran escala Arctic LNG-2, siendo copropietario de la empresa conjunta del mismo nombre, en la que el 60 por ciento es propiedad de la empresa rusa Novatek .









Французский гигант откажется от закупок российской нефти


Французский гигант TotalEnergies в одностороннем порядке решил отказаться от контрактов на покупку российской нефти и нефтепродуктов, следует из сообщения компании. Также компания не будет больше выделять средств для развития проектов в России, что обусловлено ситуацией неопределенности.




lenta.ru


----------



## Arraki (22 Mar 2022)

*Uno capturado y otro destruido T-72 ucraniano cerca de Chernihiv.*


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Es clavao al actor de Dershu Uzala:
> Ver archivo adjunto 995127
> 
> 
> Pueblos nobles los del Asia de la Federación Rusa. En Buriatia son budistas, por cierto. Conozco esa república de un viaje que hice al Baikal hace años por puro turismo.



A mí me recuerda más a un extra de una peli de Van Damme, de esos que se cepillan en el minuto 2 de metraje.

Vamos, un malo que no vale ni para malo.


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Hostia ahora el de la raza maldita preocupado por los nazarenos, cosas veredes querido Sancho




Ahora vas repartiendo carnets de judío, jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja.


----------



## kenny220 (22 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Me da, que es una manera de fijar fuerzas rusas y bielorrusas en el oeste, y no tirar para Ucrania. 

Lo que le faltaba a la logística rusa, luchar en 2 frentes.


----------



## Salamandra (22 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Estados Unidos aún no ha visto ningún indicio de que China esté proporcionando ayuda militar a Rusia, pero tiene la intención de seguir de cerca la situación - Casa Blanca
> 
> t.me/smotri_media/10391



No sé para qué. Los titulares de la prensa son explícitos hasta para el gran público. Mejor que digan que siguen la situación para ver cuando y donde ayudan a su ahora socio estratégico.

Pero es fácil, mejor que analicen donde les van a hacer más daño. Porque la contraparte lo va a hacer seguro y lo va a hacer bien. Esto no va ser quicallería china sino 5G


----------



## capitán almeida (22 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Ahora vas repartiendo carnets de judío, jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja.



Ah que el circunciso era tu padre y por eso no te aceptan?


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Me da, que es una manera de fijar fuerzas rusas y bielorrusas en el oeste, y no tirar para Ucrania.
> 
> Lo que le faltaba a la logística rusa, luchar en 2 frentes.



Pues si yo fuera un general ruso no dedicaba nada al frente polaco porque iban a durar allí media hora.


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Ah que el circunciso era tu padre y por eso no te aceptan?



En tal caso, al menos sabría quién es mi padre, cosa que en tu caso es más dudosa.


----------



## kenny220 (22 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Pues si yo fuera un general ruso no dedicaba nada al frente polaco porque iban a durar allí media hora.



Ya, pero la paranoia, te obliga o te obligan. 
Lo de Bielorrusia, estarán mirando lo de Napoleón metiendo tropas en España de camino a Portugal, y lo que pasó a continuacion


----------



## capitán almeida (22 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> En tal caso, al menos sabría quién es mi padre, cosa que en tu caso es más dudosa.



Antes de padre desconocido que tirabuzónico


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (22 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso reclama el control de Verkhniotoretske


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Mar 2022)

Los meapilas polacos y su amor al prójimo:


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

​ 
* 22 | 3 | 2022 SEGUNDO POSITIVO 
=*
*NADIE A LOS MANDOS*





* Florentzia Q17 * @FlorentziaQ














​[/QUOTE]


----------



## Xan Solo (22 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> *El gigante francés se negará a comprar petróleo ruso*
> TotalEnergies anunció que rechazará contratos para la compra de petróleo ruso
> 
> El gigante francés TotalEnergies ha decidido unilateralmente cancelar los contratos para la compra de petróleo y productos petrolíferos rusos, se desprende del mensaje de la empresa . La fecha límite es finales de 2022.
> ...




Vale, dice que lo del gas... más adelante. Y lo del petróleo, a finales de este año. O sea... que a finales de este año suponen que ya se habrá olvidado todo. Parece un anuncio para la galería más que otra cosa. 

Me joden estas situaciones porque no parecen claras. Naturalmente TOTAL tiene que quedar bien ante las autoridades y el pueblo frances y europeo... pero tampoco quedará bien si pierde pasta o no puede proporcionar sus productos. Asi es que se manda una declaración en el contexto mainstream, de quedabién, pero nada definitiva. Patada a seguir. Si a finales de año hacen algo en serio para salirse para siempre del mercado ruso, recogeré mi segundo owned con esta cuenta. No se si @calopez regala algo cuando acumulas owneds...


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Ya, pero la paranoia, te obliga o te obligan.
> Lo de Bielorrusia, estarán mirando lo de Napoleón metiendo tropas en España de camino a Portugal, y lo que pasó a continuacion



No way, insisto.


----------



## mazuste (22 Mar 2022)

El Reino Unido va a prohibir la importación de pescado de Rusia,
a pesar de que la mitad de su consumo de pescado llega de Rusia...

Así es como se vence a los rusos... Sigan así.

Will fish and chips get more expensive due to sanctions on Russia? | ITV News


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (22 Mar 2022)

Una puta banda, y encima lo ponen como si fueran las hazañas bélicas del sargento Highway. No tienen sentido del ridículo algunos, y encima luego van criticando a los rusos. Disparando el RPG de pié y cargandolo en plan recluta patoso al descubierto, el de la ametralladora igual, disparando a pecho palomo de rodillas, no hacen ni cuerpo a tierra siquiera. El otro grabando el video detrás del que dispara, si le tiran al de la ametralladora, él se lleva toda la propina. De chiste, yo creo que són posados estos supuestos videos de combates.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

* 22 | 3 | 2022 SEGUNDO POSITIVO PSAKY
=*
*NADIE A LOS MANDOS*










​


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El Reino Unido va a prohibir la importación de pescado de Rusia,
> a pesar de que la mitad de su consumo de pescado llega de Rusia...
> 
> Así es como se vence a los rusos... Sigan así.
> ...



Pues eso que ganan en salud. Porque anda que el fish & chips aceitoso ese que se cascan es para estamparlo.


----------



## capitán almeida (22 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Puedes waiting sentado Anders


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

*NADIE A LOS MANDOS*














​


----------



## arriondas (22 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> "cosas que tienes que saber sobre RT y Sputnik (HILO)."
> 
> Goder, cambias en esa retahila de ese hilo las palabras "RT y Sputnik" por "El País", "El Mundo", el "New York Times" o la "CNN", etc., y no cambia absolutamente nada.



Para colmo, son medios con una audiencia muy minoritaria en Europa Occidental. A ver si los maizones de la Comisión Europea pensaban que Doña Paquita, la de Villanueva del Rosario, no se perdía un programa del Max Keiser ese.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

PSAKI 2 POSITIVO 

*NADIE A LOS MANDOS*












​


----------



## bigmaller (22 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Y a quien se los venderán?... china?
> 
> *Maersk abandonará Rusia por completo y venderá sus activos rusos*
> 
> ...



"Venderá "..... .


----------



## capitán almeida (22 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Una puta banda, y encima lo ponen como si fueran las hazañas bélicas del sargento Highway. No tienen sentido del ridículo algunos, y encima luego van criticando a los rusos...



un win win de manual, mientras más chechenos se maten allí, en un lado y otro, menos dan pol saco en el caúcaso...


----------



## rejon (22 Mar 2022)

*Borrell afirma que la futura Fuerza de Despliegue Rápido de la UE podrá entrar en combate.*
El Alto Representante de la Unión Europea para Política Exterior, Josep Borrell, ha asegurado este martes que la futura Fuerza de Despliegue Rápido de la UE, incluida en la estrategia de Defensa, tendrá capacidad de entrar en combate. En una sesión en el Parlamento Europeo, Borrell ha explicado los detalles de la 'brújula estratégica', la 'hoja de ruta' militar aprobada este lunes por los ministros de Exteriores y Defensa, que *incluye la capacidad de desplegar hasta 5.000 efectivos en situaciones de crisis*.

*"Esta propuesta cubre un gran alcance de opciones, desde combatir, algo que no excluimos y aparece en los tratados, que la UE pueda implicarse en misiones de combate, hasta operaciones de protección civil o luchar contra desastres naturales, que no requerirán de fuerza militar",* ha apuntado en un intercambio con eurodiputados sobre la medida estrella del plan de Defensa.

"Pero esto se tiene que hacer ahora. No sirve para resolver los bombardeos, pero hará frente a la continuación de la guerra", ha señalado, *tras pronosticar que espera que el conflicto en Ucrania se alargue en el tiempo*. En todo caso, Borrell ha admitido que no esperaba la invasión rusa de Ucrania y ha avisado de que ahora es importante entender "el cambio monumental" que representa esta guerra para el escenario de seguridad europeo.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Peineto (22 Mar 2022)

https://riafan.ru/upload/images/2022/3/22/40911_full.jpeg


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (22 Mar 2022)

Sirenas sonando, probablemente venga una ronda de bombardeos


----------



## Lma0Zedong (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)

*Análisis del despliegue de poder aéreo ruso en Ucrania por Guy Plopsky*



*¿Qué aviones de combate de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas se han utilizado en esta campaña, cuáles han sido más activos y qué han estado haciendo?*

Puede haber mucho que no sepamos simplemente porque no se informa y / o captura en la película, pero la información disponible sugiere que la aviación del ejército de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas (VKS) ha sido bastante activa. Los helicópteros de ataque que se emplean incluyen Mi-35M, Mi-28N, Ka-52 y una o más variantes del Mi-24 más antiguo. El Ka-52 en particular parece estar entre los tipos de aviones de combate rusos más activos en esta guerra hasta ahora. Los Ka-52 parecen estar volando apoyo aéreo cercano (CAS), interdicción aérea, reconocimiento armado y salidas de escolta armada. Parecen operar típicamente en vuelos de 2-4 aviones.





Crédito: mil.in.ua
En cuanto a la aviación operacional-táctica VKS, los Su-25 (incluidas las versiones Su-25SM y Su-25SM3) en particular parecen estar entre los más activos. Parecen operar típicamente en vuelos de dos, volando CAS, interdicción aérea y probablemente también salidas de reconocimiento armado. Algunos de los otros tipos de aviones que se sabe que participan en la campaña incluyen el Su-35S y el Su-34. Los Su-35S se están empleando para la supresión de misiones de defensa aérea enemiga (SEAD). Es probable que también estén volando otras misiones contraaéreas (por ejemplo, barridos de caza), y posiblemente también interdicción aérea y / u otras misiones. Las misiones realizadas por el Su-34 durante la guerra probablemente incluyen interdicción aérea y posiblemente también contraaérea ofensiva (SEAD / ataque de objetivos contraaéreos en tierra) y / u otras misiones (por ejemplo, ataque de activos de infraestructura crítica).

En cuanto a la aviación de largo alcance VKS, que yo sepa, no hay videos que documenten el uso de bombarderos en la campaña; sin embargo, los bombarderos Tu-95MS y/o Tu-160 sin duda se han empleado para lanzar misiles de crucero, probablemente contra objetivos militares (por ejemplo, objetivos contraaéreos en tierra) y activos de infraestructura crítica.

El VKS también está empleando sistemas aéreos no tripulados (UAS) de altitud media y larga resistencia (MALE) y Forpost-R armados. Estos sistemas, también, parecen ser más activos de lo que eran antes en la guerra. Parecen ser utilizados para la interdicción aérea y el reconocimiento armado.

*¿Utiliza Rusia municiones inteligentes en la misma medida que los EE.UU. / OTAN?*

En resumen, no. Ni siquiera cerca. Según las cifras publicadas en la revista Vozdushno-Kosmicehskaya Oborona (Defensa Aeroespacial), solo el 3% del total de municiones empleadas por los aviones rusos durante la Primera Guerra Chechena fueron guiadas. Las cifras de la Segunda Guerra Chechena y la Guerra Ruso-Georgiana de agosto de 2008 son aún más bajas: un magro 1,5% y un 0,5%, respectivamente. A modo de comparación, casi el 70% del total de armas empleadas por las plataformas aéreas y navales de la OTAN / Coalición durante la Operación Fuerza Deliberada (1995) / Operación Libertad Iraquí (2003) fueron guiadas y, en 2011, la OTAN atacó objetivos en Libia exclusivamente con armas guiadas de precisión. Se desconoce la cifra de las operaciones rusas en Siria; sin embargo, cuando comenzaron los ataques aéreos a fines de septiembre de 2015, la gran mayoría de las municiones empleadas no estaban guiadas. Hasta el día de hoy, las armas guiadas continúan representando una pequeña parte del total de municiones empleadas por el VKS y la Armada rusa en Siria desde septiembre de 2015. Esto puede explicar la continua renuencia del Ministerio de Defensa ruso a publicar una cifra oficial. Tampoco se dispone de tal cifra oficial para las operaciones rusas contra Ucrania. El número total de misiles lanzados por el VKS, la Armada rusa y las Fuerzas Terrestres contra Ucrania supera al de otras operaciones militares rusas; sin embargo, la aviación operacional-táctica y militar de VKS parece estar empleando predominantemente municiones no guiadas.

*En términos generales, ¿cómo se comparan las capacidades de ataque de precisión de las fuerzas aeroespaciales rusas con las de los Estados Unidos / OTAN?*

En general, a pesar de los extensos esfuerzos de modernización, la brecha en las capacidades de ataque de precisión entre el VKS y las principales fuerzas aéreas occidentales sigue siendo muy grande. En particular, la capacidad del VKS para perseguir objetivos fijos duros y enterrados, objetivos móviles y objetivos móviles es mucho más limitada, especialmente en un entorno disputado y / o durante la noche y las condiciones climáticas adversas. Existen numerosos factores interrelacionados en cuanto a por qué sigue habiendo una brecha muy grande en las capacidades de ataque de precisión. Entre ellas figuran, entre otras cosas:

Capacidades inferiores de adquisición de objetivos, focalización e intercambio de información de aviones de combate rusos:

El VKS todavía opera un gran número de plataformas de la era soviética, muchas de las cuales recibieron varias mejoras (incluida la instalación de equipos de navegación, puntería y otros equipos más modernos y, en la mayoría de los casos, la integración de armas guiadas de precisión adicionales); sin embargo, la gran mayoría de estas plataformas mejoradas aún carecen de sistemas modernos de enlace de datos y sensores, y solo pueden emplear una variedad limitada de armas guiadas (algunas solo pueden usar tipos más antiguos de armas guiadas). Tanto las plataformas no actualizadas como algunas de las mejoradas también carecen de cabinas de cristal. En conjunto, estos y otros factores se traducen en una conciencia situacional marcadamente inferior, una alta carga de trabajo de la tripulación aérea y capacidades de orientación de precisión limitadas / muy limitadas. Aparte de estas plataformas, el VKS también opera algunas plataformas más antiguas modernizadas y una gran cantidad de plataformas más nuevas equipadas con aviónica y sistemas de misión más modernos; sin embargo, sus capacidades de ataque de precisión también son más limitadas que las de los modernos aviones de combate de ala fija y rotativa de los Estados Unidos y la OTAN. En particular, sus sistemas de sensores incorporados son menos capaces que muchos sistemas avanzados occidentales incorporados y cápsulas de orientación, y carecen de las capacidades de fusión de sensores de las plataformas occidentales modernas.

Muy pocas plataformas de sigilo:

El VKS hasta ahora ha recibido un número muy pequeño de cazas Su-57 de la versión de producción y aún no ha equipado un solo escuadrón operativo con el tipo. En cuanto al programa de bombarderos PAK DA, Rusia aún no ha lanzado un prototipo y queda por ver si el VKS comenzará a recibir aviones de la versión de producción a finales de la década. La flota de aviones furtivos del VKS seguirá siendo cuantitativamente y, en muchos aspectos, cualitativamente marcadamente inferior a la de los Estados Unidos / OTAN en las décadas previsibles.






Ausencia de ciertos tipos de armas guiadas de precisión:

Hay varios tipos de armas guiadas de precisión que no están en servicio con el VKS ni se sabe que estén en desarrollo para él. Estos incluyen misiles y bombas guiados con precisión que están "habilitados para la red" y / o equipados con buscadores de tres modos para una mayor flexibilidad táctica. Otro ejemplo son las bombas penetradoras pesadas para derrotar objetivos duros y enterrados (las bombas "destructoras de búnkeres" guiadas con precisión más pesadas disponibles para los VKS son armas de clase 1.500 kg).

Muy pocas plataformas modernas de soporte de combate:

En la actualidad, el VKS opera una flota relativamente pequeña de plataformas de apoyo de combate tripuladas, como la alerta temprana y el control aerotransportado (AEW & C), la guerra electrónica (EW) y los aviones de inteligencia, vigilancia y reconocimiento (ISR) para apoyar el ataque de precisión y otras misiones. Esta flota comprende tanto plataformas más antiguas, algunas de las cuales han sido modernizadas (por ejemplo, aviones A-50 AEW & C que se actualizaron al estándar A-50U), como plataformas más nuevas. Estos últimos, en particular, están disponibles en números muy limitados; por ejemplo, la flota de aviones Il-22PP EW y Tu-214R ISR de VKS es pequeña. Además, el VKS no tiene una plataforma ISR de gran altitud.

Muy pocos vehículos aéreos de combate no tripulados (UCAV):

Hay dos tipos de UCAV actualmente disponibles para el VKS. Ambos son diseños relativamente básicos (parte de los UAS armados Inokhodets y Forpost-R), y ambos están disponibles en pequeñas cantidades. Los UCAV más pesados / avanzados aún no están listos. En particular, los prototipos del S-70 stealth UCAV se están sometiendo actualmente a pruebas y queda por ver si el VKS comenzará a recibir aviones de la versión de producción antes de finales de la década de 2020.

La lista anterior de factores no es de ninguna manera exhaustiva.

Debe enfatizarse que las capacidades del VKS se expandirán en gran medida durante la próxima década a medida que continúe desplegando modernos activos de combate y apoyo de combate tripulados y no tripulados y armas guiadas de precisión. En particular, a principios de la década de 2030, la gran mayoría de la fuerza de aviones de combate de ala fija y rotativa del VKS tendrá al menos una capacidad limitada de ataque de precisión nocturna y de clima adverso. Dicho esto, las grandes brechas de capacidad en C4ISR (comando, control, comunicaciones, computadoras, inteligencia, vigilancia y reconocimiento), EW, adquisición y apuntamiento de objetivos, sigilo, armas guiadas de precisión y otras áreas relevantes permanecerán entre el VKS y las principales fuerzas aéreas occidentales.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)

*Mencionó capacidades inferiores de adquisición y orientación de orientación, ¿puede dar algunos ejemplos breves?*

Seguro. Para ilustrar este punto, considere varios ejemplos muy breves relacionados con los cinco tipos de aviones tácticos de ala fija más frecuentes en servicio con el VKS que poseen una capacidad de ataque de precisión: el Su-24M, Su-25SM, Su-30SM, Su-34 y Su-35S.






El Su-30SM y el Su-35S están equipados con la estación de localizador óptico OLS-30 y OLS-35, respectivamente. Ubicados a estribor de la línea central de la aeronave por delante de la cabina, estos sistemas incorporados son en muchos aspectos significativamente inferiores a las cápsulas de orientación occidentales avanzadas. Tomemos, por ejemplo, el OLS-35; debido a su posición y su campo de consideración comparativamente pequeño, el sistema proporciona solo una cobertura limitada del hemisferio inferior. Esto limita significativamente la flexibilidad táctica del Su-35S al emplearlo para la adquisición de objetivos de superficie (tierra y mar) y la designación láser, entre otros propósitos. Lo mismo es cierto para el Su-30SM cuando se emplea su OLS-30 para la adquisición de objetivos de superficie (en cuanto a la designación láser, hay información contradictoria sobre si el OLS-30 incluye un designador láser o no, lo que significa que el Su-30SM puede no tener la capacidad de emplear de forma independiente misiles guiados por láser).


El Su-34, principalmente una plataforma aire-superficie, está equipado con el sistema de orientación láser / TV VENTRAL LTPS "Platan" cuya carcasa retráctil se puede ver ubicada entre las entradas, justo a popa de la bahía del tren de aterrizaje delantero. Platan proporciona una mayor cobertura de hemisferios, aunque aún limitada, más baja. La información adicional sobre el sistema es muy escasa, pero es probable que Platan esté equipado con un dispositivo de televisión de bajo nivel de luz (LLLTV); no se cree que tenga un sensor infrarrojo con visión de futuro (FLIR), una característica estándar en las cápsulas de orientación occidental avanzada, los sensores FLIR ofrecen una capacidad superior de clima nocturno y adverso. La funcionalidad de Platan es inferior a la de las cápsulas de puntería avanzadas debido a otras razones también, que incluyen, por ejemplo, una menor resolución del sensor y la ausencia de una capacidad de guía de plomo láser (esta última facilita en gran medida el compromiso efectivo de objetivos en movimiento utilizando armas guiadas por láser que carecen de la capacidad de calcular la ventaja requerida para golpear un objetivo que está en movimiento).

Además de sus respectivos sistemas antes mencionados, los Su-30SM, Su-34 y Su-35S están, entre otras cosas, también equipados con sistemas de radar de matriz pasiva escaneada electrónicamente (PESA) relativamente modernos. Si bien el mapeo de radar de apertura sintética (SAR), la indicación y el seguimiento de objetivos móviles terrestres (GMTI / GMTT) y otras capacidades aire-superficie de estos sistemas de radar son presumiblemente algo superiores, si no considerablemente, a los de sus respectivas variantes orientadas a la exportación, son marcadamente inferiores en muchos aspectos a los de los sistemas avanzados de radar de matriz activa escaneada electrónicamente (AESA) instalados en muchos aviones de combate occidentales.

El Su-24M es una plataforma más antigua, equipada con el anticuado sistema de orientación / navegación PNS-24M (que incluye un sistema de radar y el sistema de orientación láser / TV VENTRAL LTPS "Kaira-24", entre otras cosas) y un sistema de gestión de tiendas arcaico. Las únicas armas guiadas que el Su-24M puede emplear son armas láser y guiadas por TELEVISIÓN más antiguas y misiles antirradiación. En términos prácticos, las armas guiadas por láser y tv solo son adecuadas para condiciones climáticas adversas claras / limitadas. Además, las bombas y misiles guiados por televisión que el Su-24M puede emplear carecen de una capacidad nocturna. También lo hace su sistema Kaira-24, lo que significa que el Su-24M no puede atacar objetivos de forma independiente por la noche con armas guiadas por láser por la noche. Esta es una gran limitación, especialmente dado que el Su-24M no puede emplear bombas y misiles asistidos por satélite, que son armas diurnas / nocturnas y con capacidad para el clima adverso (el Su-30SM, por cierto, puede que tampoco pueda usarlos). En cuanto a las bombas no guiadas, el Su-24M puede emplearlas durante la noche y las condiciones climáticas adversas. En particular, la integración del subsistema informático especializado SVP-24 en muchos Su-24M les ha permitido emplear bombas no guiadas con mayor precisión que antes; sin embargo, dado que las bombas no guiadas son inherentemente menos precisas, la incapacidad del Su-24M para usar armas guiadas de precisión modernas, nocturnas y adversas, especialmente armas de enfrentamiento, sigue siendo una gran limitación.

En cuanto al Su-25SM, está equipado con un sistema de telémetro / designador láser Klen-PS, pero carece de un radar y un sistema de orientación electroóptico (EO), y las únicas armas guiadas que puede emplear son varios tipos de misiles guiados por láser anticuados. En conjunto, esto significa que, en términos prácticos, el Su-25SM carece de una capacidad de ataque de precisión orgánico nocturno y / o de clima adverso, y posee solo una capacidad limitada de ataque de precisión orgánica diurna contra objetivos estacionarios. No hace falta decir que esta es una gran desventaja para una plataforma de ataque CAS / tierra. A modo de comparación, aunque tampoco está equipado con un radar, el A-10C de la Fuerza Aérea de los Estados Unidos (USAF) puede llevar una cápsula de puntería avanzada y puede emplear una amplia gama de armas modernas guiadas de precisión. Es una plataforma mucho más versátil, que posee una capacidad de ataque de precisión orgánica día/noche y clima adverso (incluso contra objetivos en movimiento en condiciones climáticas adversas limitadas).


Para ser justos, a diferencia del Su-25 de referencia, el Su-25SM está equipado con el sistema de orientación / navegación PrNK-25SM asistido por satélite que permite el empleo de bombas no guiadas contra objetivos estacionarios durante el día / noche y condiciones climáticas adversas sin adquisición visual de los objetivos por parte del piloto. Sin embargo, debido a que implica el uso de bombas no guiadas, este método de bombardeo es inherentemente menos preciso. Además, requiere que el Su-25SM dependa de activos no orgánicos para proporcionar coordenadas de objetivos precisas antes y / o durante una misión.

*¿Qué tan útiles son los bombarderos medianos y pesados para esta campaña?*

Los bombarderos / aviones de ataque VKS generalmente se catagorizan de la siguiente manera:

Bombarderos estratégicos (Tu-95MS y Tu-160), bombarderos de largo alcance (Tu-22M3) y bombarderos operacionales-tácticos (Su-24M, Su-34).

En el papel de ataque convencional, el Tu-95MS y el Tu-160 (incluida la versión Tu-160M1) pueden atacar objetivos terrestres estacionarios con coordenadas conocidas en día / noche y condiciones climáticas adversas utilizando misiles de crucero de largo alcance (ALCM) de largo alcance Kh-555 y Kh-101. Este último es un arma más capaz que actualmente puede ser empleada por algunos Tu-95MS y algunos (si no todos) los Tu-160. Técnicamente hablando, los Tu-95MS no son bombarderos; son portadores de misiles puramente estratégicos porque no pueden emplear bombas de ningún tipo (ni siquiera bombas no guiadas). En cuanto a los Tu-160, tampoco se sabe que actualmente lleven armas que no sean ALCM. Dado que Ucrania tiene sistemas de defensa aérea, la capacidad de lanzar ALCM desde fuera del rango de las defensas aéreas hace que el Tu-95MS y el Tu-160 sean útiles. Aparte de eso, sin embargo, el Tu-95MS y el Tu-160 no son de otra utilidad en una campaña de este tipo, dado que son plataformas no sigilosas, carecen de sistemas modernos de enlace de datos, radar, orientación EO y autoprotección, y son (aparentemente) incapaces de emplear otras armas. Además, no está claro si el Kh-555 y / o el Kh-101 tienen una capacidad de derrota de objetivos endurecida. Si no, esto limita aún más la utilidad del Tu-95MS y el Tu-160.

En cuanto al Tu-22M3, no hay indicios de su empleo en la campaña hasta la fecha. Se sabe que el armamento convencional del Tu-22M3 actualmente incluye solo variantes antibuque del misil aire-superficie Kh-22 y varias bombas no guiadas. En otras palabras, el Tu-22M3 no tiene capacidad de ataque convencional contra objetivos terrestres. Además, al igual que el Tu-95MS y el Tu-160, no es sigiloso y carece de sistemas modernos. Dada la amenaza que representan las defensas aéreas ucranianas, la aparente ausencia de Tu-22M3 en esta guerra hasta ahora no es una sorpresa.

Al igual que el Tu-22M3, no hay indicios de que Rusia esté utilizando el Su-24M en la campaña hasta ahora (aunque se sabe que está empleando la variante de reconocimiento Su-24MR). Esto tampoco es sorprendente dado que el VKS opera una flota relativamente grande de Su-34, que son superiores al Su-24M y están destinados a reemplazarlo eventualmente. Como señalé anteriormente, el Su-34 se está utilizando en la campaña y, a pesar de sus limitaciones (algunas de las cuales se mencionan anteriormente), es un avión de combate capaz que se puede emplear para muchas tareas aire-superficie, lo que lo convierte en una de las plataformas más útiles en esta guerra.

*¿Cuántos aviones rusos se han perdido?*





Crédito: Servicio Estatal de Emergencia de Ucrania
Hasta la fecha, Rusia ha perdido más de 40 aviones tripulados. Este número incluye al menos 11 aviones de ala fija que fueron derribados: 6 Su-25 (incluidos dos o más SM y uno o más SM3) y 4 Su-34 pertenecientes al VKS, y un Su-30SM de la Armada rusa. Otro VKS Su-25 fue dañado por un sistema de defensa aérea portátil (MANPADS), pero logró regresar a la base. Las pérdidas de ala rotativa de VKS han sido particularmente pesadas. Al menos 3 helicópteros de transporte y 11 helicópteros de ataque fueron derribados. Estos últimos incluyen 7 Mi-24 y Mi-35M, 3 Ka-52 y un Mi-28N. Se sabe que al menos dos Ka-52 más llevaron a cabo un aterrizaje forzoso en territorio ucraniano después de ser golpeados y posteriormente fueron abandonados por sus tripulaciones. Al menos otros 15 helicópteros rusos fueron destruidos en tierra por los ataques ucranianos a la base aérea de Kershon. Los rusos también han perdido una serie de vehículos aéreos no tripulados (UAV), el más pesado de ellos es un UAV que forma parte del UAS táctico Forpost.





GeneralStaff.ua
*¿Cuál ha sido la mayor sorpresa para usted en la aplicación del poder aéreo ruso?*

La mayor sorpresa fue el aparente uso limitado de aviones tácticos de ala fija al principio de la campaña (primeros 5 días o después de la ola inicial de ataques). Como señalé en una entrevista anterior con The Aviationist, "la explicación es que los rusos probablemente sobreestimaron sus propias capacidades y subestimaron a los ucranianos. Es posible que hayan creído que sus fuerzas terrestres podrían apoderarse rápidamente de objetivos clave y que, por lo tanto, no sería necesario el uso extensivo de la aviación operacional-táctica. Esto se ve respaldado por el hecho de que la fase inicial de los ataques de aviación de misiles y artillería que precedió a la ofensiva terrestre fue bastante corta. Muchos analistas esperaban que fuera mucho más largo e intenso". Los rusos también pueden haber limitado el número de salidas tácticas de aviones de ala fija en los primeros días de la campaña debido a los temores de sufrir pérdidas excesivas. Otro posible factor o explicación para la aparente actividad limitada de los aviones tácticos de ala fija a fines de febrero es que los rusos simplemente no estaban preparados para realizar salidas en grandes cantidades.

*¿En qué se diferencia Ucrania de la campaña de Siria?*

En primer lugar, el alcance de la campaña de Ucrania es diferente. Implica un conjunto de objetivos más grande y diverso y probablemente una tasa de salida diaria promedio más alta. En segundo lugar, el terreno en Ucrania es diferente y generalmente más desafiante para la ubicación e identificación de objetivos, especialmente para los aviones tácticos rusos de ala fija (esto es menos problemático para los UAV rusos y los helicópteros de ataque más modernos). Las condiciones climáticas también pueden resultar generalmente menos favorables que en Siria. Por último, a diferencia de la campaña de Siria, la campaña de Ucrania implica un ataque contra un estado con aviones de combate y un sistema integrado de defensa aérea (IADS).

*¿Qué guerras recientes habrán influido en cómo se aplica el poder aéreo ruso y cuáles son los detalles de estos cambios?*

Una buena pregunta: este es un tema muy grande y hay muchos detalles sobre el uso del poder aéreo ruso en Ucrania que no se conocen, por lo que haré varios puntos rápidos:

Las operaciones aéreas rusas en Ucrania parecen haber aprovechado algunas lecciones de la guerra ruso-georgiana. En particular, mientras que los Tu-22M y Su-24M rusos se emplearon para atacar objetivos georgianos en 2008, no hay, como se mencionó anteriormente, ninguna indicación de que se hayan empleado contra Ucrania hasta la fecha. Durante la guerra con Georgia, un solo Tu-22M3 y Su-24M fueron derribados por las defensas aéreas georgianas. Por lo tanto, es probable que los rusos vean estos dos tipos de aviones anticuados como demasiado arriesgados para emplearlos en esta etapa de la guerra en Ucrania, especialmente dadas las otras capacidades más modernas actualmente disponibles para el ejército ruso que hacen que el Tu-22M3 y el Su-24M sean redundantes en muchos aspectos. Dicho esto, el VKS está empleando curiosamente una serie de otros tipos de aviones anticuados en esta guerra. En particular, el Su-25 de referencia y el Mi-24P. En ambos casos, el VKS tiene alternativas mucho más capaces disponibles (que también se están empleando en la campaña). Dada la enorme diferencia en el potencial de combate entre un Su-25 y un Su-25SM3 o un Mi-24P y un Mi-35M / Mi-28N / Ka-52, no está del todo claro por qué estas plataformas anticuadas se están empleando en un entorno disputado.

Otra importante lección rusa de la guerra ruso-georgiana y de otras operaciones militares extranjeras es la importancia de los UAS. Durante la guerra de 2008, el ejército ruso hizo un uso muy limitado de los UAV Pchela-1T y se sintió muy decepcionado con su rendimiento, especialmente en comparación con los UAP disponibles para Georgia. Desde entonces, el ejército ruso ha estado desplegando varios UAS, aunque sus capacidades en este campo aún son limitadas, con sistemas más avanzados / más pesados que aún no están listos. Los dos UAS rusos más avanzados que se sabe que se emplean actualmente en Ucrania son los mencionados Inokhodets y Forpost-R (ambos UAS armados también se han utilizado en Siria). Si bien estos sistemas están muy por delante de lo que el ejército ruso tenía disponible en 2008, son en muchos aspectos inferiores al Bayraktar TB2 MALE UCAV operado por Ucrania.






En cuanto a otros aspectos de la campaña, los ataques iniciales de aviación de misiles contra Ucrania parecen haber sido un intento ruso de ejecutar algo similar a las fases iniciales de las operaciones militares lideradas por Estados Unidos contra Irak y Serbia. En realidad, sin embargo, la fase de apertura de Rusia fue muy diferente. El Pentágono estima que el ejército ruso lanzó solo unos 100 misiles de varios tipos durante el ataque de apertura. A pesar de que el número real es probablemente mayor, este es un número relativamente pequeño dada la escala de la operación militar de Rusia y la gran cantidad de puntos de mira potenciales (discuto el uso de misiles por parte de Rusia con mayor detalle aquí). Además, parece que los rusos no explotaron eficazmente el éxito mixto de sus ataques con misiles iniciales y posteriores al seguirlos con un gran número de incursiones de ataque de aviones de ala fija utilizando armas de ataque directo / de menor alcance. También eran aparentemente lentos para volver a atacar cuando era necesario. En resumen, las fases de apertura de Rusia se llevaron a cabo bastante mal, produciendo resultados muy mixtos.

La campaña de Rusia en Ucrania parece resaltar las principales deficiencias en las capacidades ofensivas y defensivas contraaéreas del ejército ruso. Los esfuerzos contraaéreos ofensivos rusos no lograron neutralizar a la Fuerza Aérea ucraniana en tierra. Además, los cazas rusos y las defensas aéreas terrestres no pudieron evitar los ataques de aviones tripulados y no tripulados ucranianos contra las fuerzas terrestres rusas. Los UCAV TB2 de Ucrania, en particular, están demostrando ser un desafío. En cuanto a las capacidades SEAD del VKS, a pesar de la propia experiencia de Rusia en la guerra ruso-georgiana de 2008, y a pesar de estudiar los esfuerzos SEAD de los Estados Unidos y los aliados durante varias operaciones militares, las capacidades SEAD del VKS siguen siendo mediocres (equipo y especialmente entrenamiento). Como mencioné en otra parte, los ejercicios de VKS "parecen exhibir poco en el camino de escenarios complejos que involucran paquetes SEAD que apoyan paquetes de ataque". Dado que Ucrania cuenta con sistemas de defensa aérea altamente móviles, la falta de una capacidad robusta de SEAD ha demostrado ser un problema importante.

Como comentario general final, es importante tener en cuenta que, si bien esta guerra ha puesto de relieve muchas deficiencias en las capacidades del ejército ruso, hay algunas capacidades que no se están empleando al máximo. Además, es probable que el ejército ruso esté sacando muchas lecciones de esta guerra. Cuál de estas lecciones se aplicará y cómo está por verse.

_Guy Plopsky es el autor de una serie de artículos sobre el poder aéreo y los asuntos militares rusos. Tiene una maestría en Asuntos Internacionales y Estudios Estratégicos de la Universidad de Tamkang taiwán_.


----------



## arriondas (22 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El Reino Unido va a prohibir la importación de pescado de Rusia,
> a pesar de que la mitad de su consumo de pescado llega de Rusia...
> 
> Así es como se vence a los rusos... Sigan así.
> ...



You won't even eat fish and chips, and you'll be happy...


----------



## rejon (22 Mar 2022)

*La ONU verifica la muerte Ucrania de más de 950 civiles, 78 de ellos niños.*
Naciones Unidas tiene ya confirmada la muerte de 953 civiles, 78 de ellos niños, desde que Rusia lanzó el 24 de febrero su ofensiva sobre Ucrania, *si bien la cifra real sería "considerablemente mayor" habida cuenta del retraso en la verificación y de la falta de datos de zonas clave como Mariupol,* asediada por las fuerzas rusas.

El Alto Comisionado de la ONU para los Derechos Humanos, que trata de elaborar un recuento independiente de víctimas, tenía confirmados hasta este lunes 953 fallecidos y 1.557 heridos entre la población civil. La mayoría de estas víctimas derivan de armamento explosivo de amplio alcance, como podrían ser misiles o bombardeos aéreos.

La organización asume que va por detrás en su recuento y cita en su informe las evaluaciones que realizan autoridades locales como* la Fiscalía ucraniana, que ha informado de 117 niños muertos y más de 155 heridos desde que Rusia lanzó su ofensiva* hace casi un mes, el 24 de febrero.


----------



## Riina (22 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Borrell afirma que la futura Fuerza de Despliegue Rápido de la UE podrá entrar en combate.*
> El Alto Representante de la Unión Europea para Política Exterior, Josep Borrell, ha asegurado este martes que la futura Fuerza de Despliegue Rápido de la UE, incluida en la estrategia de Defensa, tendrá capacidad de entrar en combate. En una sesión en el Parlamento Europeo, Borrell ha explicado los detalles de la 'brújula estratégica', la 'hoja de ruta' militar aprobada este lunes por los ministros de Exteriores y Defensa, que *incluye la capacidad de desplegar hasta 5.000 efectivos en situaciones de crisis*.
> 
> *"Esta propuesta cubre un gran alcance de opciones, desde combatir, algo que no excluimos y aparece en los tratados, que la UE pueda implicarse en misiones de combate, hasta operaciones de protección civil o luchar contra desastres naturales, que no requerirán de fuerza militar",* ha apuntado en un intercambio con eurodiputados sobre la medida estrella del plan de Defensa.
> ...



esto es un chiste de Borrell supongo.


----------



## Casino (22 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Hostia ahora el de la raza maldita preocupado por los nazarenos, cosas veredes querido Sancho




Se ven muchas cosas extrañas en este conflicto. Como por ejemplo todo el rojerío defendiendo los "valores tradicionales"

¿Cómo van las bolsas?
¿Ya se ha cercado Kiev?


SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

PSAKI 2 POSITIVO

*NADIE A LOS MANDOS*














​


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (22 Mar 2022)

Marsupia se ha extrenado como Polla Blanca, ya lleva el casquito corto de color blanco. Aqui haciendo un panjégirico del cocainómano:


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (22 Mar 2022)

El presidente Biden anunciará nuevas sanciones contra Rusia y discutirá el despliegue a largo plazo de tropas durante su visita a Europa

Fuente: Liveumap


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> You won't even eat fish and chips, and you'll be happy...



Parla la Lengua del Imperio?

Muy mal!


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Tigre capado.


----------



## rejon (22 Mar 2022)

*Los rusos retiraron en febrero de sus cuentas bancarias 11.200 millones de dólares, cifra récord desde 2008.*
Los rusos retiraron en febrero de sus cuentas bancarias 1,2 billones de rublos (11.200 millones de dólares), la mayor cantidad en 14 años, *debido a la preocupación provocada en la sociedad por el inicio de la campaña militar de Rusia en Ucrania*.

"El trasfondo informativo negativo por las sanciones contra los principales bancos rusos generó una alta demanda en la población rusa de efectivo en rublos y divisas", indica el Banco Central (BCR) de Rusia en un informe. "En general, en febrero los fondos de la población se redujeron en 1,2 billones de rublos", lo cual significa *una reducción del 3,5 % de sus depósitos*, explicó.

Se trata del *mayor monto retirado por los rusos de sus bancos desde octubre de 2008*, cuando la crisis financiera mundial condujo a una reducción de los ahorros de un 6%, según el periódico ruso RBC. Según el regulador monetario ruso, esta tendencia se observó especialmente en la última semana del mes, justo después del inicio de la "operación militar rusa" en Ucrania.


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Hay que meterle un Thunderstruck a esos vídeos pero ya.


----------



## pgas (22 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Mirad esto. Plan polaco para ocupar 5 regiones occidentales de Ucrania, revelado ayer.




no va a ninguna parte, las midterm usanas y tal ..

*Los objetivos “ocultos” de Polonia: EE.UU. “sugiere” que otros países de la OTAN pueden enviar tropas a Ucrania*

La representante permanente de EE.UU. ante la ONU, Linda Thomas-Greenfield, manifestó este domingo que Washington no se opondrá a la decisión de otros países miembros de la OTAN de enviar tropas militares a Ucrania.

En una entrevista a la CNN, ante una pregunta sobre un posible apoyo de EE.UU. a la propuesta de Polonia de enviar una "misión de paz" de la organización atlántica en territorio ucraniano, la funcionaria manifestó que, a pesar de que su país no enviará un contingente militar, los Estados aliados que deseen hacerlo recibirán "apoyo".

"El presidente [Joe Biden] ha sido muy claro en que no pondremos tropas estadounidenses sobre el terreno en Ucrania. *No queremos escalar esto a una guerra* con Estados Unidos. *Pero apoyaremos a nuestros aliados de la OTAN*", *explicó *Thomas-Greenfield, destacando que los defenderán en caso de un ataque.

"Otros países de la OTAN pueden decidir que quieren poner tropas dentro de Ucrania. Esa será una decisión que ellos tendrán que tomar", aseveró.

La semana pasada, el viceprimer ministro polaco, Jaroslaw Kaczynski, declaró que considera "necesario tener una misión de paz" en Ucrania. "De la OTAN, posiblemente alguna estructura internacional más amplia, pero una misión que sea capaz de defenderse, que opere en territorio ucraniano", dijo el funcionario tras una reunión con el presidente ucraniano, Vladímir Zelenski, y los primeros ministros de Polonia, República Checa y Eslovenia, que tuvo lugar la semana pasada en Kiev. El mandatario ucraniano, por su parte, no llegó a respaldar el plan, pero señaló que se discutieron sanciones más fuertes y "garantías de seguridad".

Previamente, la Casa Blanca *reafirmó *que no habrá presencia estadounidense en la zona de conflicto, como también la alianza atlántica *descartó *crear una zona de exclusión aérea debido a que podría provocar una "guerra a gran escala en Europa que involucraría a muchos otros países y provocaría mucho más sufrimiento para las personas".

Por otra parte, la OTAN continúa *enviando *material militar al territorio europeo, luego de enviar divisiones a Eslovaquia para instalar un sistema de defensa antiaéreo estadounidense conocido como Patriot.

*¿Qué trama el régimen polaco?*

El Comandante en Jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Zaluzhny, realizó algo así como una conferencia telefónica con los restos de los comandantes. Discutió los datos recibidos de la GUR.

Según estos datos, a fines del próximo mes, Polonia enviará sus tropas a 4 regiones occidentales de Ucrania. Primero, los polacos harán una serie de declaraciones de alto perfil de que Rusia planea atacar a Polonia. Luego, supuestamente trabajando de antemano para detener al enemigo en suelo extranjero, y al mismo tiempo con el pretexto de ayudar al hermano pueblo ucraniano, para que los ucranianos no comiencen a resistir de inmediato, el ejército polaco intentará tomar el control de la Regiones de Volyn, Lvov, Rivne y Ternopil.

Ahora está claro por qué algunos oficiales ucranianos ya han huido a Polonia.

Zaluzhny y otros comandantes ucranianos entienden este problema y que Polonia no vendrá a luchar contra los rusos, sino a recuperar sus tierras históricas.

En la reunión, incluso se expresó una de las propuestas para hacer las paces con Rusia, aunque solo sea para evitar la destrucción final de Ucrania. Por supuesto, nadie consideró seriamente esta propuesta, pero estaba profundamente arraigada en la cabeza de los generales. Y tal vez Zaluzhny tendrá que dar este paso.

PD. Como probablemente hayas adivinado, nadie le pregunta nada a Zelensky el payaso y nadie le informa nada.


los chihuahuas se apuntan a un bombardeo


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> El presidente Biden anunciará nuevas sanciones contra Rusia y discutirá el despliegue a largo plazo de tropas durante su visita a Europa
> 
> Fuente: Liveumap


----------



## rejon (22 Mar 2022)

*Ucrania insta a China a desempeñar "un papel más notorio" para detener la guerra.*
Ucrania quiere que China desempeñe un "papel más notorio" para detener la guerra que libra Rusia en su territorio y *que también se convierta en un futuro garante de su seguridad*, según ha dicho un alto asesor del presidente ucraniano Zelenski este martes. Andrei Yermak, quien dirige la oficina de Zelenski, también ha afirmado que* esperaba un diálogo "muy pronto" entre el líder de Ucrania y el presidente chino, Xi Jinping*, aunque no ha dado más detalles.

China ha forjado lazos estrechos en materia de energía, comercio y seguridad con Rusia, pero también es el mayor socio comercial de Ucrania. Hasta ahora ha resistido la presión de los países occidentales para condenar la invasión de Rusia. "Hasta ahora hemos visto la posición neutral de China. Y creemos que debería desempeñar un papel más notorio para poner fin a esta guerra y construir un nuevo sistema de seguridad global", ha asegurado Yermak en una conferencia de prensa virtual organizada por el grupo de expertos Chatham House en Londres.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

El presidente Biden anunciará nuevas sanciones contra Rusia y discutirá el despliegue a largo plazo de tropas durante su visita a Europa


​


----------



## MICROLITO (22 Mar 2022)

WASHINGTON (AP) — Los senadores reaccionaron con alarma ante un nuevo informe que sugería que el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin , podría desplegar una pequeña bomba nuclear dirigida mientras sus tropas se empantanan en una costosa y prolongada batalla contra los desafiantes combatientes ucranianos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

Cuando la OTAN descubrió una nueva realidad…casi lo mismo que cuando Hitler descubrió el T-34…








War In Ukraine Day 26: Era Of Hypersonic Weapons Has Come


The 26th day of the conflict came in the shadow of Russian hypersonic weapons that were for the first time...




southfront.org


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)

*'Winging It': Rusia está matando a sus generales en las líneas del frente
Los generales rusos han tenido que liderar desde el frente porque su ejército amateur no puede moverse de otra manera.*
Por *Jack Detsch*, reportero de seguridad nacional


Rusia ha perdido al menos cinco generales que luchan en Ucrania en menos de un mes, dijeron funcionarios occidentales el lunes, ya que las fallas en las comunicaciones y la falta de disciplina entre cientos de miles de soldados rusos reclutados han hecho que sea más difícil comunicar órdenes a las líneas del frente.

El recuento de generales rusos muertos en el conflicto de casi un mes de duración, la mayoría de ellos comandantes de una y dos estrellas, incluido al menos un teniente general, es probablemente la tasa de bajas más alta entre los oficiales generales del ejército ruso desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

El domingo, Mykhailo Podoliak, un importante asesor del presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky, dijo que seis generales rusos habían sido asesinados, calificando al ejército invasor de "totalmente desprevenido" para la lucha en Ucrania. Las evaluaciones occidentales de las muertes entre los comandantes rusos son un poco más conservadoras. Un diplomático europeo familiarizado con las evaluaciones de inteligencia occidental dijo a _Foreign Policy _el lunes que al menos cinco generales rusos habían muerto, debido principalmente a fallas en los equipos de comunicaciones electrónicas que los dejaron vulnerables a ataques dirigidos y a sus esfuerzos para lograr que una gran fuerza de casi 200,000 soldados, muchos de ellos jóvenes reclutas, siguieran las órdenes liderando desde el frente.

"Están luchando en primera línea para obtener sus órdenes", dijo el diplomático europeo, hablando bajo condición de anonimato para discutir la reciente inteligencia del campo de batalla. "Tienen que ir a la primera línea para hacer que las cosas sucedan, lo que los pone en un riesgo mucho mayor de lo que normalmente se vería".

El diplomático europeo dijo que el número de muertos rusos entre los oficiales generales es de hasta una quinta parte del número de comandantes desplegados en Ucrania, que los funcionarios de inteligencia occidentales estiman en 20 oficiales, lo que hace que los militares sean menos capaces de operar y más empantanados. "Se trata de una falta de preparación entre los militares", dijo el diplomático. "Están pidiendo que las cosas sucedan, y no están sucediendo".

Si bien la guerra casi no ha presentado combate de barco a barco, los oficiales navales de alto rango parecen estar siendo asesinados en mayor número. Durante el fin de semana, un subcomandante ruso de la Flota del Mar Negro, Andrey Paliy, que iba a ser ascendido a un rango de almirante de una estrella, fue asesinado a tiros por las fuerzas ucranianas fuera de la ciudad sitiada de Mariupol.

Más temprano el lunes, el tabloide pro-Kremlin _Komsomolskaya Pravda_ informó que 9.861 soldados rusos habían muerto en Ucrania en casi un mes de combate, con 16.153 heridos, una posible filtración o hackeo de las estadísticas oficiales del Ministerio de Defensa ruso. El párrafo que informaba de esto fue purgado más tarde de la historia. Oficialmente, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso informó que 498 soldados rusos habían muerto en Ucrania hasta el 2 de marzo, menos de una semana después de la guerra.

Pero las autoridades dijeron que los comandantes rusos también están cometiendo errores tácticos. Después de que el mayor general Vitaly Gerasimov, un equivalente de una estrella, fuera asesinado fuera de la ciudad ucraniana de Járkov a principios de marzo, funcionarios de inteligencia ucranianos dijeron que captaron la charla de radio expresando frustración por una falla en el equipo de comunicaciones ruso seguro. Se creía que Gerasimov era sobrino de Valery Gerasimov, el principal oficial militar de Rusia.

La invasión de Ucrania de casi un mes de duración parece marcar el mayor despliegue de fuerzas rusas desde la caída de la Unión Soviética hace más de 30 años. La guerra de nueve años de la Unión Soviética en Afganistán durante la década de 1980 alcanzó un máximo de 115.000 soldados, mientras que las reclamaciones de la fuerza de las tropas rusas en dos guerras en Chechenia estaban muy por debajo de 100.000. Rusia desplegó un número aún menor de fuerzas en Georgia en 2008 y Ucrania en 2014, a veces utilizando tropas no uniformes para enmascarar sus movimientos.

Estados Unidos no ha confirmado la muerte de ningún comandante ruso. Pero los funcionarios estadounidenses han citado al mismo tiempo el tamaño y la complejidad de la invasión de Ucrania, un país aproximadamente del tamaño de Texas, y el gran número de muertos rusos, que ha dejado las morgues en la vecina Bielorrusia rebosantes de muertos.

"Tiene sentido que tengan líderes de alto rango, incluso oficiales generales, en el campo para una invasión de este tamaño", dijo un alto funcionario de defensa de Estados Unidos a los periodistas el lunes, hablando bajo condición de anonimato para proporcionar una evaluación sincera del campo de batalla. "No han hecho nada en [este] tamaño y escala realmente nunca".

El alto funcionario de defensa de Estados Unidos dijo que el ejército de Rusia también tiene una tradición de una estructura de mando de arriba hacia abajo más estricta que los militares occidentales, lo que les da a los oficiales subalternos mucha menos flexibilidad e involucra a los oficiales de alto rango en el meollo de las decisiones tácticas. "Son manzanas a naranjas en términos de cómo se organizan [y] cómo lideran", agregó el funcionario.

Hasta ahora, Rusia ha anunciado la muerte de un solo comandante, el mayor general Andrey Sukhovetsky, un veterano de las guerras en Chechenia, Georgia, y la anexión de Crimea en 2014, que murió en combate solo cuatro días después de la invasión. Según los informes, el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, también despidió al subjefe de la fuerza Rosgvardia, el equivalente rudo de Rusia a la Guardia Nacional de Estados Unidos, por cargos de filtración de información y desperdicio de combustible.

Hay una dirección que viene de lo alto: es mejor que saques el y progreses o de lo contrario, dijo James Foggo, un almirante retirado de cuatro estrellas que comandó la 6ª Flota de la Armada de los Estados Unidos, responsable de Europa y África, y que ahora dirige el centro de expertos Del Centro de Estrategia Marítima de la Liga de la Armada de los Estados Unidos. Su cadena de mando militar es un tipo de entorno muy amenazante. O te desempeñas o te encuentras reemplazado o sin trabajo, o incluso peor".

Las agencias de inteligencia estadounidenses y occidentales han detectado cierta degradación de la capacidad de comando y control ruso, en línea con los problemas logísticos que las tropas rusas han encontrado a lo largo de la guerra, lo que podría estar causando que los generales rusos mueran en mayor número. Según los informes, Rusia también ha perdido un gran número de comandantes de campo más allá de los generales caídos.

"Es un problema mayor si pierdes comandantes de unidades porque entonces es más difícil que alguien intervenga y se haga cargo", dijo Rob Lee, miembro principal del Instituto de Investigación de Política Exterior que anteriormente sirvió en el Cuerpo de Marines de Estados Unidos.

Solo un general estadounidense ha muerto en una zona de guerra desde la Guerra de Vietnam: el mayor general del ejército Harold Greene, quien murió en un ataque interno cuando un soldado afgano abrió fuego contra una delegación visitante en una base estadounidense en 2014. Otro, el teniente general Timothy Maude, murió en el Pentágono durante el 9/11 cuando un avión secuestrado se estrelló contra el edificio. Pero ha habido llamadas cercanas: el general Austin "Scott" Miller sacó su pistola durante un ataque interno que mató a dos funcionarios de seguridad afganos en la provincia afgana de Kandahar en 2018, pero escapó ileso.

El diplomático europeo que habló con _Foreign Policy _dijo que los generales rusos a veces habían ido más lejos en el campo para lidiar con cuestiones disciplinarias, como los reclutas rusos que saquean tiendas y casas para obtener alimentos. Funcionarios estadounidenses actuales y anteriores han dicho que la falta de un cuerpo profesional de suboficiales en Rusia, que imponga disciplina en los ejércitos occidentales, ha llevado a algunos de los crímenes de guerra que han aparecido en las redes sociales.

"Esa es la marca de un ejército indisciplinado y poco profesional que está mal dirigido y mal entrenado, y para compensarlo, [ellos] empujan a los generales al campo", dijo Foggo, el almirante estadounidense retirado. "Están ahí fuera, y lo están alando. Esto se está desmoronando en una chusma indisciplinada".


Ukraine Is Killing Russian Generals at a Historic Rate (foreignpolicy.com)


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Mar 2022)

Fuentes de MFAN hablaron sobre la situación en Kharkiv.

En las cercanías de Kharkov, las batallas y los duelos de artillería se intensifican, se pueden escuchar en las áreas de Northern Saltovka (noreste) y Cold Mountain (oeste);
En la mayoría de las áreas de la ciudad, el gas, el agua y la electricidad continúan funcionando, los residentes del norte de Saltovka se quejan de la baja presión del agua en los edificios de varios pisos;
No hay calefacción, agua caliente y gas en la zona de Cold Mountain, el agua no es potable, los lugareños van al manantial por agua;
Los residentes de Kharkiv temen que las tropas rusas puedan proceder a asaltar la ciudad, dicen "si fuese como en Mariupol".

#Ucrania #Járkov


----------



## Don Pascual (22 Mar 2022)

Para los que debatíamos sobre el misil supersónico ruso, Biden nos lo aclara y nos deja mas tranquilos.

“El misil hipersónico ruso Kinzhal es exactamente como cualquier otro misil, excepto que es prácticamente imparable”. - Joe Biden




Menudo estadista el líder del Mundo Libre. Me descojono.


----------



## arriondas (22 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Parla la Lengua del Imperio?
> 
> Muy mal!



Vaya magüetu que yes...


----------



## paconan (22 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> "Venderá "..... .



Estos seguramente estén interesados y seguro que compran con descuento


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> *'Winging It': Rusia está matando a sus generales en las líneas del frente
> Los generales rusos han tenido que liderar desde el frente porque su ejército amateur no puede moverse de otra manera.*
> Por *Jack Detsch*, reportero de seguridad nacional y del Pentágono de
> 
> ...





Jojojo qué rebueno.


----------



## pepetemete (22 Mar 2022)

MICROLITO dijo:


> WASHINGTON (AP) — Los senadores reaccionaron con alarma ante un nuevo informe que sugería que el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin , podría desplegar una pequeña bomba nuclear dirigida mientras sus tropas se empantanan en una costosa y prolongada batalla contra los desafiantes combatientes ucranianos.



Ya los mass mierda van preparando a la borregada para justificar un ataque contra Rusia y los estados de sitio, excepción y la ley marcial.
Si es que ya aburren de los PACO que son.


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Vaya magüetu que yes...





Follavaaaaaacaaaas!!!


----------



## Billy Ray (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (22 Mar 2022)

*El alcalde de Kiev afirma que "los rusos no entrarán jamás" en la capital.*
El alcalde de Kiev, Vitali Klitschko, ha prometido este martes ante representantes locales y regionales de 46 países europeos que* "los rusos no entrarán jamás en Kiev", porque para ello han fortificado "cada edificio, cada calle, cada rincón de la ciudad"*. "Los rusos dijeron que en tres semanas tomarían Kiev. Como alcalde, les prometo una cosa: no entrarán jamás en Kiev", dijo el ex boxeador ucraniano.

Ante el pleno del Congreso de Poderes Locales y Regionales del Consejo de Europa, Klitschko aseguró que "nadie en Ucrania se siente seguro" e hizo un llamamiento para que su país cuente con el apoyo político, económico y militar de Europa*. "Necesitamos armas", rogó el regidor, que lo justificó porque combaten "a uno de los ejércitos más potentes del planeta"* y alertó de que el presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, quiere "recrear la antigua Unión Soviética" con Ucrania.


----------



## Teuro (22 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Mira que he leido burradas en este estercolero, pero justificar los experimentos nazis y japoneses es ya demasiado, eres un puto psicópata, siguiendo tu absurdo razonamiento te cortamos la polla para ver la voz de pito que se te queda.



No me malinterprete, no justifico lo injustificable. Solo digo que los resultados de los experimentos no los quemaron en una hoguera ni los rusos ni los norteamericanos, de hecho enrolaron a todos los científicos que pudieron.


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Mar 2022)

Artillería y MLRS en las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Kharkov.


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Los rusos retiraron en febrero de sus cuentas bancarias 11.200 millones de dólares, cifra récord desde 2008.*
> Los rusos retiraron en febrero de sus cuentas bancarias 1,2 billones de rublos (11.200 millones de dólares), la mayor cantidad en 14 años, *debido a la preocupación provocada en la sociedad por el inicio de la campaña militar de Rusia en Ucrania*.
> 
> "El trasfondo informativo negativo por las sanciones contra los principales bancos rusos generó una alta demanda en la población rusa de efectivo en rublos y divisas", indica el Banco Central (BCR) de Rusia en un informe. "En general, en febrero los fondos de la población se redujeron en 1,2 billones de rublos", lo cual significa *una reducción del 3,5 % de sus depósitos*, explicó.
> ...




Había que comprar vodka, Kleenex y pilas para el transistor (y así escuchar las exhortaciones putonescas).


----------



## Teuro (22 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Anda que no corrieron americanos y comunistas a llevarse todos los apuntes a casita para aprovecharlos.
> Se experimentó entonces, se experimentó después, y se experimenta ahora. Para bien o para mal, en toda investigación se llega a un punto en el que hay que probar las cosas. Gustará más o menos, pero es así.



Si no recuerdo mal en EEUU probaron sustancias radioactivas en presos y en la URSS tiraron una nuke cerca de un pueblo "para ver que pasaba con la radioactividad".


----------



## NEKRO (22 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Mirad esto. Plan polaco para ocupar 5 regiones occidentales de Ucrania, revelado ayer.



A ver si es verdad eso de que rusos y polacos estan negociando el reparto de Ucrania.
Y los hungaros, se me olvidaban


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No me malinterprete, no justifico lo injustificable. Solo digo que los resultados de los experimentos no los quemaron en una hoguera ni los rusos ni los norteamericanos, de hecho enrolaron a todos los científicos que pudieron.



Vamos que el polpotista ése, de moralista ahora...


----------



## arriondas (22 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Follavaaaaaacaaaas!!!



Al menos no tengo los ojos saltones.


----------



## Tierra Azul (22 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


>



traducción; hoy no, manana!


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

Un SU-25 rebajando las posiciones de los ucranianos…lo mejor es que no usa contramedidas lo cual indica que ya no quedan manpads que usar….

…
La logística ucraniana ya está bastante tocada…


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> A ver si es verdad eso de que rusos y polacos estan negociando el reparto de Ucrania.
> Y los hungaros, se me olvidaban




Sueña, sueña...


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Al menos no tengo los ojos saltones.



Agárrame los cojones.


----------



## rejon (22 Mar 2022)

*El FMI estima que la guerra de Ucrania frenará el crecimiento mundial pero no provocará una recesión global.*
Los nuevos pronósticos del Fondo Monetario Internacional que se publicarán en abril mostrarán que la guerra en Ucrania* desacelerará el crecimiento económico mundial, pero no provocará una recesión global*, ha afirmado este martes la directora gerente del FMI Kristalina Georgieva.

En un acto online organizado por la revista Foreign Policy, Georgieva ha dicho que* algunas economías emergentes débiles que aún luchan contra la pandemia de COVID-19 sí se enfrentan al riesgo de recesión* debido a los impactos de los precios más altos de los alimentos y la energía y a las condiciones financieras más estrictas debido a la evolución de la tasa de interés en las economías avanzadas.

Además, la "número dos" del FMI, Gita Gopinath, ha explicado que *la mayor parte de la economía mundial no está fuertemente expuesta a la deuda rusa* y que su peso es "relativamente pequeño" desde una perspectiva global. "Por supuesto que podría haber algunos bancos que tengan mayor exposición a estos activos y que sufrirían un impacto negativo, pero con los números de los que disponemos, (la posible bancarrota rusa) no es un riesgo sistémico para la economía global", dijo Gopinath.


----------



## JAGGER (22 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Les recuerdo que los rusos tienen una historia, cultura y tradición bastante particular. La "Guerra Patriótica" está presente aún en sus genes.
> 
> Además son un país que en general ha estado sometido a presiones y sanciones. Saben que si se "dejan estar" se los comen los de afuera.
> 
> ...



Para tener en sus genes ese bolazo de la "guerra patriótica" ya puede decirse entonces que el comando en jefe + Rasputin tienen algún tipo de patología genética que les mermó ese aspecto. La planificación parece que no fue muy patriótica que digamos.
Jajajaja.


----------



## Burbujo II (22 Mar 2022)

*Bruselas permitirá a los países limitar el precio del gas ante la Cumbre de la UE en la que prioriza aumentar las reservas*


----------



## Teuro (22 Mar 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Esos experimentos fueron inhumanos pero la culpa no es del conforero Teuro por muy nancy que sea. Ha dejado escrito una realidad macabra y descriptiva sobre el ser humano. Los resultados de esos experimentos fueron usados en desarrollos médicos posteriores. Algunos de los que realizaron esas crueldades fueron rehabilitados en USA y URSS.
> Ciencia asesina:



Yo no soy nancy, como bien dices describo lo que pasó, no lo justifico. El Conforero ZHU DE va de chinorri, pero cuando le enseñas un trapo rojo embiste como cualquier astado patrio.


----------



## rejon (22 Mar 2022)

*El Pentágono niega tener indicios de un ataque inminente con armas químicas de Rusia en Ucrania.*
Estados Unidos aún no ha visto indicios concretos de un inminente ataque ruso con armas químicas o biológicas en Ucrania, pero está analizando de cerca las informaciones de inteligencia, según ha afirmado este martes un alto funcionario de Defensa de Estados Unidos. El presidente Joe Biden afirmó el lunes que las falsas acusaciones de Rusia de que Kiev tiene armas biológicas y químicas ilustran que el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, está considerando usarlas él mismo en la guerra contra Ucrania.

El funcionario estadounidense de Defensa, que ha hablado este martes con los periodistas bajo condición de anonimato, comparte la evaluación de Biden pero no de forma inmediata: *"No hay indicios de que haya algo inminente en ese sentido en este momento".*


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Para tener en sus genes ese bolazo de la "guerra patriótica" ya puede decirse entonces que el comando en jefe + Rasputin tienen algún tipo de patología genética que les mermó ese aspecto. La planificación parece que no fue muy patriótica que digamos.
> Jajajaja.



Calla, Mick, están jugando al despiste.


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Mar 2022)

SU-25 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania.

A juzgar por los daños, está claro que fue destruido en tierra.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (22 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El alcalde de Kiev afirma que "los rusos no entrarán jamás" en la capital.*
> El alcalde de Kiev, Vitali Klitschko, ha prometido este martes ante representantes locales y regionales de 46 países europeos que* "los rusos no entrarán jamás en Kiev", porque para ello han fortificado "cada edificio, cada calle, cada rincón de la ciudad"*. "Los rusos dijeron que en tres semanas tomarían Kiev. Como alcalde, les prometo una cosa: no entrarán jamás en Kiev", dijo el ex boxeador ucraniano.
> 
> Ante el pleno del Congreso de Poderes Locales y Regionales del Consejo de Europa, Klitschko aseguró que "nadie en Ucrania se siente seguro" e hizo un llamamiento para que su país cuente con el apoyo político, económico y militar de Europa*. "Necesitamos armas", rogó el regidor, que lo justificó porque combaten "a uno de los ejércitos más potentes del planeta"* y alertó de que el presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, quiere "recrear la antigua Unión Soviética" con Ucrania.



Ya estamos con lo del No pasarán... Estos no aprenden, al final pasaron.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (22 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El FMI estima que la guerra de Ucrania frenará el crecimiento mundial pero no provocará una recesión global.*
> Los nuevos pronósticos del Fondo Monetario Internacional que se publicarán en abril mostrarán que la guerra en Ucrania* desacelerará el crecimiento económico mundial, pero no provocará una recesión global*, ha afirmado este martes la directora gerente del FMI Kristalina Georgieva.
> 
> En un acto online organizado por la revista Foreign Policy, Georgieva ha dicho que* algunas economías emergentes débiles que aún luchan contra la pandemia de COVID-19 sí se enfrentan al riesgo de recesión* debido a los impactos de los precios más altos de los alimentos y la energía y a las condiciones financieras más estrictas debido a la evolución de la tasa de interés en las economías avanzadas.
> ...



Y el pico del petróleo no a tenido nada que ver, ¡COÑO! ¡ qué suerte ¿he?!.

Su picolero de guardia, le recomienda:

No haga el ridículo, apueste por la termodinámica por encima de vende humos.


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (22 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Es clavao al actor de Dershu Uzala:
> Ver archivo adjunto 995127
> 
> 
> ...





Minsky Moment dijo:


> Es clavao al actor de Dershu Uzala:
> Ver archivo adjunto 995127
> 
> 
> Pueblos nobles los del Asia de la Federación Rusa. En Buriatia son budistas, por cierto. Conozco esa república de un viaje que hice al Baikal hace años por puro turismo.



Maravillosa película del maestro Kurosawa. La ví siendo un crío de catorce o quince años, y me enamoré del buen cine gracias a esa peli (y a unas cuantas más).


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Ya estamos con lo del No pasarán... al final pasaron.



La carcundia rusófila riéndose del No Pasarán, si la Pasionaria levantará la cabeza...


----------



## paconan (22 Mar 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Vale, dice que lo del gas... más adelante. Y lo del petróleo, a finales de este año. O sea... que a finales de este año suponen que ya se habrá olvidado todo. Parece un anuncio para la galería más que otra cosa.
> 
> Me joden estas situaciones porque no parecen claras. Naturalmente TOTAL tiene que quedar bien ante las autoridades y el pueblo frances y europeo... pero tampoco quedará bien si pierde pasta o no puede proporcionar sus productos. Asi es que se manda una declaración en el contexto mainstream, de quedabién, pero nada definitiva. Patada a seguir. Si a finales de año hacen algo en serio para salirse para siempre del mercado ruso, recogeré mi segundo owned con esta cuenta. No se si @calopez regala algo cuando acumulas owneds...



Se quedan como en standby a ver si la cosa mejora , mantienen el negocio del gas, de hecho tienen una participación del 40% de un proyecto de gas que no van a perder...


----------



## hartman (22 Mar 2022)

se ha demostrado que los ranques son cajas mortales con los lanzacohetes y drones.


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> Maravillosa película del maestro Kurosawa. La ví siendo un crío de catorce o quince años, y me enamoré del buen cine gracias a esa peli (y a unas cuantas más).



Sí pero vamos, que no hay que idealizar.
El muerto es un gorrino mongolo que se le parece en el blanco de los ojos.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (22 Mar 2022)

Acabo de ver en RT que China apoya a Argelia en su asuntillo con España y Marruecos.

Desde aquí quiero agradecer a la pandilla de incompetentes que han montado este embolado y espero que se les inflame un huevo.

Comentario no hecho como picolero de guardia.


----------



## Billy Ray (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Teuro (22 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Sorpresa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Alguien dura a estas alturas que en Occidente se apuesta por crear una recesión de tres pares de cojones similar a la de los 70?


----------



## Pirro (22 Mar 2022)

Intentaron tumbar a Al Assad y no pudieron.

Intentaron tumbar a Maduro y no pudieron.

Intentaron tumbar a Putin y no pudieron.

No sé, pero si yo fuera un sátrapa con su propio país intentaría tocarle los cojones a Occidente para que me sancionen y así atornillarme más al trono.


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Intentaron tumbar a Al Assad y no pudieron.
> 
> Intentaron tumbar a Maduro y no pudieron.
> 
> ...




Putin sátrapa?

Lo esta ud descalificando?


----------



## PutoNWO (22 Mar 2022)

Wali sigue vivo pero escondido entre bolitas de colores


----------



## rejon (22 Mar 2022)

*Ucrania denuncia que 100.000 civiles quieren escapar de Mariupol pero no pueden.*
La viceprimera ministra ucraniana, Iryna Vereshchuk, ha dicho este martes que al menos 100.000 civiles querían escapar de Mariupol, en el sur de Ucrania, pero no han podido hacerlo debido a *la falta de corredores seguros para salir de la ciudad portuaria* sitiada.

Según ha afirmado, los bombardeos de las fuerzas rusas *también han impedido que los equipos de rescate accedieran al teatro bombardeado en Mariupol*, donde funcionarios de la ciudad habían informado de que cientos de personas se refugiaban bajo tierra cuando fue alcanzado por un ataque aéreo la semana pasada. Rusia ha negado haber bombardeado el teatro y haber atacado a civiles.


----------



## MICROLITO (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Mar 2022)

Inteligencia y británico me sigue pareciendo un oxímoron  

La inteligencia británica ha advertido a la Oficina de Zelensky que Lukashenko entrará en guerra en los próximos diez días. Los Mi-6 confían en que las tropas bielorrusas participarán en la segunda fase de la campaña, cuando se tome Mariupol o las tropas rusas rodeen Kiev.


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Mar 2022)

MICROLITO dijo:


> WASHINGTON (AP) — Los senadores reaccionaron con alarma ante un nuevo informe que sugería que el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin , podría desplegar una pequeña bomba nuclear dirigida mientras sus tropas se empantanan en una costosa y prolongada batalla contra los desafiantes combatientes ucranianos.


----------



## Salamandra (22 Mar 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Intentaron tumbar a Al Assad y no pudieron.
> 
> Intentaron tumbar a Maduro y no pudieron.
> 
> ...



Con los que llevamos, uno más como si nada y si ya se ponen de acuerdo una pareja, resulta que les sale tan bien la jugada que hasta les aclama el pueblo.

al final va ser el club mas vip del planeta, van tener que restringir la entrada, porque seamos sinceros ganas hay en muchas partes.


----------



## paconan (22 Mar 2022)

Esto puede ser un fake, el motocarro es de fabricación china


----------



## Nico (22 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Para tener en sus genes ese bolazo de la "guerra patriótica" ya puede decirse entonces que el comando en jefe + Rasputin tienen algún tipo de patología genética que les mermó ese aspecto. La planificación parece que no fue muy patriótica que digamos.
> Jajajaja.




Los rusos tienen una larga tradición de "_perder al principio_", porque son desordenados, borrachos, impetuosos.

Pero también tiene una larga tradición de "_dejarlo todo hasta el final_" y por eso *derrotaron a los turcos, a Napoleón o a los alemanes.*

No veo porque mezclas ambas cosas, *he sido claro en mi frase*. En Ucrania, no importa las bajas que tengan, seguirán y seguirán y seguirán hasta que lleguen a consolidar su SEGURIDAD (Ucrania neutral - NO NATO).

*No se amedrentarán por 1000 o 10.000 muertos. Lo han hecho MUCHAS VECES.*


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Para los que debatíamos sobre el misil supersónico ruso, Biden nos lo aclara y nos deja mas tranquilos.
> 
> “El misil hipersónico ruso Kinzhal es exactamente como cualquier otro misil, excepto que es prácticamente imparable”. - Joe Biden
> 
> ...



La bomba nuclear es exactamente como cualquier otra bomba, excepto que es nuclear.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (22 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Una puta banda, y encima lo ponen como si fueran las hazañas bélicas del sargento Highway. No tienen sentido del ridículo algunos, y encima luego van criticando a los rusos. Disparando el RPG de pié y cargandolo en plan recluta patoso al descubierto, el de la ametralladora igual, disparando a pecho palomo de rodillas, no hacen ni cuerpo a tierra siquiera. El otro grabando el video detrás del que dispara, si le tiran al de la ametralladora, él se lleva toda la propina. De chiste, yo creo que són posados estos supuestos videos de combates.



Joder están usando las vías del tren como abrigo pero el fulano del lanzapepinos no se cubre, si hubiera enemigos ahí lo habrían dejado como un colador


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

respuesta a 
@aldin_ww
Kalibers


----------



## Kluster (22 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania denuncia que 100.000 civiles quieren escapar de Mariupol pero no pueden.*
> La viceprimera ministra ucraniana, Iryna Vereshchuk, ha dicho este martes que al menos 100.000 civiles querían escapar de Mariupol, en el sur de Ucrania, pero no han podido hacerlo debido a *la falta de corredores seguros para salir de la ciudad portuaria* sitiada.
> 
> Según ha afirmado, los bombardeos de las fuerzas rusas *también han impedido que los equipos de rescate accedieran al teatro bombardeado en Mariupol*, donde funcionarios de la ciudad habían informado de que cientos de personas se refugiaban bajo tierra cuando fue alcanzado por un ataque aéreo la semana pasada. Rusia ha negado haber bombardeado el teatro y haber atacado a civiles.









Pero si son sus queridos nazis los que no dejan salir a nadie.


----------



## arriondas (22 Mar 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Intentaron tumbar a Al Assad y no pudieron.
> 
> Intentaron tumbar a Maduro y no pudieron.
> 
> ...



Y también a los ayatolás.

¿Alguna vez han funcionado las sanciones? Encima contra un país que puede ser autosuficiente. Las sanciones sólo sirven para reforzar aún más a los regímenes a los que se las imponen; de paso, las facciones más moderadas van desapareciendo, así como la oposición, porque la gente les da la espalda al verlos como traidores.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (22 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Acojonante.



Lo acojonante es que no distingas el CGI de la realidad. Pero si hasta tiene créditos al final del video.


----------



## ProfeInsti (22 Mar 2022)

* Polonia se prepara para abrir un segundo frente en Ucrania.
* Ucrania denuncia que Mariupol se ha convertido en una jaula
para 100.000 personas.
* La inteligencia británica ha advertido a Jhonson que Bielorusia
entrará en la guerra en los próximos diez días.
* Borrell afirma que la fuerza de despliegue rápido de la UE podrá
entrar en combate.
* Se ha interceptado una célula de Rusia infiltrada para matar a
Zelenski.
* La Embajada de EEUU acusa a Rusia de haber “secuestrado” a
2.389 menores en Donesk y Luganks.
* 67 militares ucranianos capturados cerca de Kiev.
* Zelenski quiere hablar con Putin de "los territorios ocupados".
* Putin castiga a los espías rusos que fallaron al preparar el
terreno de la invasión.


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Los rusos tienen una larga tradición de "_perder al principio_", porque son desordenados, borrachos, impetuosos.
> 
> Pero también tiene una larga tradición de "_dejarlo todo hasta el final_" y por eso *derrotaron a los turcos, a Napoleón o a los alemanes.*
> 
> ...



Rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras.


----------



## NPI (22 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> ya sabemos a que viene Biden. A preparar la independencia europea del gas ruso y reemplazarlo por el suyo, que cuesta un 20% más.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



40-50 % más caro y caloríficamente inferior al ruso (barcos metaneros especiales, plantas regasificadoras,...). Es por la PAZ, la LIBERTAD, la DEMOCRACIA, etc...


----------



## hartman (22 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> La bomba nuclear es exactamente como cualquier otra bomba, solo que es nuclear.



nucelar la palabra es nucelar


----------



## Pirro (22 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Putin sátrapa?
> 
> Lo esta ud descalificando?



Nunca he sido putinista y desde luego que el personaje tiene un lado oscuro. Pero Putin es una florecilla inocente, un bonachón, si lo comparamos con la miseria moral de la gentuza que mueve los hilos en Cuckcidente.


----------



## rejon (22 Mar 2022)

*El periodista ruso Muratov dona su medalla del Nobel para ayudar a los refugiados.*
El periodista ruso Denis Muratov, premio Nobel de la Paz en 2021, ha anunciado que donará la medalla que recibió en Oslo para ayudar a los refugiados ucranianos, en* un gesto simbólico con el que pretende poner el foco en los millones de personas desplazadas por la ofensiva militar lanzada por Rusia*. Muratov, que compartió el galardón con la filipina Maria Ressa, buscará ahora *una casa de subastas dispuesta a vender la medalla*, según ha informado el diario 'Novaya Gazeta', fundado por el periodista y considerado uno de los principales medios opositores dentro de Rusia. El diario, de hecho, ha lanzado también una serie de peticiones para reclamar un alto el fuego en Ucrania y la apertura de corredores humanitarios, entre otras medidas.

'Novaya Gazeta' mantiene *una cobertura limitada de la guerra de Ucrania*, después de reconocer que debía evitar ciertos contenidos para no arriesgarse al cierre tras el endurecimiento de la censura impulsada desde el Kremlin, que prohíbe por ejemplo que se hable de "invasión".


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (22 Mar 2022)

Ojo con el tema de los biolabs, parece que la cosa tiene bastante chicha. Ahora bien, hay que salirse de la "jaula de oro" para escuchar a personas comentando sobre el asunto. Nos encontramos con alguna excepción, si hablamos de personal más o menos conocido, por ejemplo al periodista y abogado norteamericano Glenn Greenwald, que por lo menos es prudente y critica a EEUU por su manía de identificar automáticamente como fake new todo contenido que no le conviene. También es cierto que sobre los biolabs no existe mucha información disponible y existen muchas "informaciones" apócrifas, como por ejemplo que en Snake Island el Mossad controlaba un laboratorio de guerra biológica. Es evidente que este asunto se intoxicará por parte de las diversas facciones en pugna. Estemos atentos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Mar 2022)

*Resumen!*

Día 27. La actividad de la Fuerza Aérea Rusa se incrementó bruscamente, especialmente en la región de Rivne, donde el enemigo sufrió pérdidas - 4 RK Kalibr golpearon la unidad militar A-4152. De acuerdo con la información recibida de los nacionalistas ucranianos locales la retirada de escombros y la eliminación de los cuerpos duró toda la noche, los voluntarios sobrevivientes de las formaciones fueron enviados de vuelta a sus hogares. Hay una opinión - Yavoriv y Mykolaiv se repitieron. El mismo golpe se dio en la base de almacenamiento 79 en el m/hr A-4559 en el asentamiento de Orzhev. De hecho, la movilización en Volyn se ha visto interrumpida debido a la pérdida del equipo de movilización y de parte de los voluntarios motivados por las AFU. Curiosamente, ayer por la tarde una patrulla aérea de dos aviones sobrevoló Rivne, lo que no sirvió de nada.

En Mykolayiv fue golpeado el puerto, que estará efectivamente fuera de servicio durante mucho tiempo y es poco probable (dada la situación) que se reconstruya alguna vez. En Pavlograd fueron destruidos la estación Pavlograd-2 y el depósito ferroviario. También fueron atacadas las instalaciones militares de Kramatorsk (se perdió un gran número de personal), Sloviansk, Druzhkivka, Lysychansk y otras localidades en la parte ocupada de la RPD. También se realizaron ataques aéreos contra Kiev en el distrito de Obolon.

No ha habido cambios significativos en tierra, con combates en las mismas zonas de baja intensidad (aparte de Donbas). En general, no ha habido ningún cambio. No hay información fiable sobre si esto se debe a un intento de llegar a un acuerdo o a la reagrupación y rotación de las tropas. El enemigo está lanzando ataques terroristas en Donetsk y Horlivka y hay víctimas civiles.

En el frente informativo hay una nueva oleada de insinuaciones sobre saqueos y asesinatos masivos de civiles por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. Los criminales de guerra de los Centros de Operaciones Especiales de Información sufrirán el castigo que merecen. Lo curioso es que los nazis de Kiev están utilizando activamente canciones y carteles de la época de la Segunda Guerra Mundial en la televisión y están pasando sin problemas a la retórica antifascista al tiempo que elogian a las formaciones nazis.

En el ámbito político se sigue intentando llegar a un acuerdo presionando a Kiev a través de los países de la UE. Estos intentos están condenados al fracaso de antemano.

Una catástrofe humanitaria cobra fuerza en el este de Ucrania. En orden descendente, Chernihiv, Kharkiv, Sumy y Mykolaiv. Hablando por separado de Mariupol, la DNR está proporcionando activamente ayuda humanitaria en su propio territorio y ha comenzado los trabajos de reconstrucción sin esperar a que la ciudad esté completamente despejada.

A partir de hoy, la 36ª brigada de la Infantería de Marina de las AFU y el regimiento Azov, como unidad única, han sido completamente descomunicados. Continúan los trabajos de descomunización de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas y otras formaciones armadas. Todavía quedan muchos días difíciles por delante, el potencial del enemigo está lejos de agotarse, y el deseo de minimizar las pérdidas civiles y los daños a la infraestructura sólo conduce a más de ambos.


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Y también a los ayatolás.
> 
> ¿Alguna vez han funcionado las sanciones? Encima contra un país que puede ser autosuficiente. Las sanciones sólo sirven para reforzar aún más a los regímenes a los que se las imponen; de paso, las facciones más moderadas van desapareciendo, así como la oposición, porque la gente les da la espalada al verlos como traidores.



De hecho, cada vez se ve a más Jefes de Estado en las reuniones de la ONU suplicando por ser acribillados a sanciones, me acuerdo de Merkel y Obama luciendo camisetas acerca de ello.


----------



## Don Pascual (22 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> La bomba nuclear es exactamente como cualquier otra bomba, solo que es nuclear.



Le ha poseído el espíritu de Rajoy


----------



## Billy Ray (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Ojo con el tema de los biolabs, parece que la cosa tiene bastante chicha. Ahora bien, hay que salirse de la "jaula de oro" para escuchar a personas comentando sobre el asunto. Nos encontramos con alguna excepción, si hablamos de personal más o menos conocido, por ejemplo al periodista y abogado norteamericano Glenn Greenwald, que por lo menos es prudente y critica a EEUU por su manía de identificar automáticamente como fake new todo contenido que no le conviene. También es cierto que sobre los biolabs no existe mucha información disponible y existen muchas "informaciones" apócrifas, como por ejemplo que en Snake Island el Mossad controlaba un laboratorio de guerra biológica. Es evidente que este asunto se intoxicará por parte de las diversas facciones en pugna. Estemos atentos.



El Mossad y las bacteriológicas.

Ya la perroflautada empieza el descarrile.


----------



## Pato Sentado (22 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El Pentágono niega tener indicios de un ataque inminente con armas químicas de Rusia en Ucrania.*
> Estados Unidos aún no ha visto indicios concretos de un inminente ataque ruso con armas químicas o biológicas en Ucrania, pero está analizando de cerca las informaciones de inteligencia, según ha afirmado este martes un alto funcionario de Defensa de Estados Unidos. El presidente Joe Biden afirmó el lunes que las falsas acusaciones de Rusia de que Kiev tiene armas biológicas y químicas ilustran que el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, está considerando usarlas él mismo en la guerra contra Ucrania.
> 
> El funcionario estadounidense de Defensa, que ha hablado este martes con los periodistas bajo condición de anonimato, comparte la evaluación de Biden pero no de forma inmediata: *"No hay indicios de que haya algo inminente en ese sentido en este momento".*



Lo flagrante que debía ser la falsa bandera que hasta los creadores de los Cascos Blancos lo dejan estar


----------



## rejon (22 Mar 2022)

*Ucrania afirma que 300.000 personas se están quedando sin alimentos en Jerson, ciudad ocupada por las tropas rusas.*
El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania ha afirmado este martes que unas 300.000 personas en la ciudad ocupada de Kherson se estaban quedando sin alimentos y suministros médicos, y *ha acusado a Rusia de impedir la evacuación de civiles *al territorio controlado por Ucrania.

"Los 300.000 ciudadanos de Kherson se enfrentan a una catástrofe humanitaria debido al bloqueo del ejército ruso. Los alimentos y los suministros médicos casi se han agotado, pero Rusia se niega a abrir corredores humanitarios para evacuar a los civiles", ha afirmado en Twitter el portavoz del ministerio, Oleg Nikolenko.


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Resumen!*
> 
> Día 27. La actividad de la Fuerza Aérea Rusa se incrementó bruscamente, especialmente en la región de Rivne, donde el enemigo sufrió pérdidas - 4 RK Kalibr golpearon la unidad militar A-4152. De acuerdo con la información recibida de los nacionalistas ucranianos locales la retirada de escombros y la eliminación de los cuerpos duró toda la noche, los voluntarios sobrevivientes de las formaciones fueron enviados de vuelta a sus hogares. Hay una opinión - Yavoriv y Mykolaiv se repitieron. El mismo golpe se dio en la base de almacenamiento 79 en el m/hr A-4559 en el asentamiento de Orzhev. De hecho, la movilización en Volyn se ha visto interrumpida debido a la pérdida del equipo de movilización y de parte de los voluntarios motivados por las AFU. Curiosamente, ayer por la tarde una patrulla aérea de dos aviones sobrevoló Rivne, lo que no sirvió de nada.
> 
> ...



Ataques terroristas, ay que me lol.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

Vaya, creo que va a llover fuerte en Ucrania hoy…


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)

A estas alturas, no es ningún secreto: el ejército ruso está experimentando dificultades logísticas en Ucrania, desde el ahora infame convoy estancado fuera de Kiev hasta los informes de soldados rusos que saquean tiendas de comestibles para obtener alimentos. Los expertos han debatido si el problema se debe a la corrupción, la mala planificación o ambos.

Si bien los planificadores militares de Moscú asumen al menos parte de la culpa, su alto liderazgo político puede haber forzado objetivos completamente irreales sobre ellos. El plan original ruso era aparentemente capturar nodos políticos, militares y de transporte clave en unos tres días. Esto se basó en suposiciones erróneas sobre la voluntad de Ucrania de luchar y las capacidades de sus militares.

Cualquiera que sea la raíz de las dificultades logísticas de Rusia, abordar el problema desde la perspectiva de un oficial subalterno del ejército estadounidense me dice una cosa: al ocultar el verdadero propósito de su movilización militar de sus tropas en el terreno, el liderazgo de Rusia empeoró exponencialmente esas dificultades. Esto es especialmente cierto para las fuerzas rusas que avanzan hacia el sur en Ucrania desde Bielorrusia.

*A oscuras*
La mayoría de esas unidades provenían del este de los Montes Urales de Rusia, a diferencia de las fuerzas que actualmente atacan el este y el sur de Ucrania. Carecían de líneas terrestres inmediatas de comunicación con sus bases en Rusia y, según los informes, se les dijo que solo viajaban para un ejercicio militar. Piensen en eso: los soldados que estaban empacando bolsas, llenando contenedores y sacando armas y municiones en sus bases de operaciones no sabían que se estaban preparando para una guerra.

Un principio clave del liderazgo militar en cada escalón es crear un entendimiento compartido. Para hacer esto con éxito, las tropas necesitan entender su tarea y propósito. Esto puede no parecer un gran problema; después de todo, se supone que los soldados simplemente deben hacer lo que se les dice, ¿verdad? Pero considere esto: si un oficial le pide a un soldado que recupere una bolsa y el soldado devuelve un Ziploc endeble, ese soldado técnicamente ha completado su tarea. Sin embargo, darle a ese soldado una tarea _y_ un propósito, "Consígueme una bolsa para que podamos empacar estas herramientas pesadas", habría producido un resultado mucho mejor.

Incluso con una tarea y un propósito claros, cualquier persona en el ejército podría decirle: lo que se les dice a los soldados que empaquen y lo que realmente se empaca puede variar ampliamente. Por ejemplo, un soldado menor podría mirar una lista de empaque de cinco páginas, detectar un determinado artículo y pensar: "Eso es grande, pesado y nunca lo he usado, no hay forma de que lo esté empacando". Las tropas más veteranas podrían sacudir la cabeza y pensar: "Esos idiotas se olvidaron de agregar cortadores de pernos a la lista", y amontonarlos en su camión o contenedor. Estos problemas solo se habrían exacerbado si los soldados rusos pensaran que iban a Bielorrusia para ejercicios, en lugar de Ucrania para una operación cinética.

Los informes de los soldados rusos capturados y los mensajes interceptados demuestran que no todos ellos tenían clara su tarea: algunos pensaban que iban a Bielorrusia para ejercicios, mientras que otros pensaban que iban a Ucrania en una operación cuasi-de mantenimiento de la paz. En la pesadilla logística de Rusia, uno puede ver los impactos negativos en cascada, desde oficiales subalternos hasta el recluta más nuevo, de la preferencia del liderazgo militar por la seguridad operativa sobre el entendimiento compartido.

*Los peores planes trazados*
Mientras tanto, los logísticos militares rusos a quienes se les dijo que se prepararan para un ejercicio probablemente habrían hecho algunas suposiciones.

Primero: que tendrían semanas para llevar a cabo la recepción, la puesta en escena, el movimiento hacia adelante y la integración (RSOI), un término militar análogo a la experiencia civil de reunirse después de pasar por la seguridad del aeropuerto. Obtienes tus maletas, vuelves a empacar algunos de tus artículos, agarras tu reloj y tu cinturón, te los vuelves a poner, te pones los zapatos y luego caminas hacia tu puerta. RSOI es así, pero para miles de personas y camiones y cientos de contenedores llenos de todo, desde baterías y llaves inglesas hasta ametralladoras y armas antitanque.

En segundo lugar, los logísticos rusos también podrían haber asumido que solo necesitarían suministros para una semana de operaciones reales. De hecho, el ejercicio conjunto masivo ZAPAD del año pasado entre Rusia y Bielorrusia incluyó muchas maniobras y simulacros, pero solo siete días de entrenamiento de combate realista al estilo de "fuerza sobre fuerza". Si los soldados que empacan contenedores creyeran que solo estarían haciendo una semana de simulacros, probablemente no traerían un mes entero de suministros de combate. Incluso si lo hicieran, los comandantes de maniobra probablemente no estarían ejecutando la disciplina de suministro durante el ejercicio: como con la mayoría de los militares, desempeñarse bien durante los ejercicios es una parte importante de cómo se evalúan los oficiales militares rusos, lo que significa que el liderazgo militar ruso no se preocuparía por desperdiciar suministros si condujera a un fuerte rendimiento.

Entonces, cuando las tropas rusas llegaron a Bielorrusia a fines de enero, solo obtuvieron días en lugar de semanas para realizar RSOI y luego fueron directamente a ejercicios con Bielorrusia, donde usaron una gran parte de sus suministros. Luego esperaron... y esperó. Finalmente, se les dijo que se irían. Su procedimiento operativo estándar para empacar podría incluir un proceso deliberado de separar los suministros utilizables de los inutilizables y anotar cuidadosamente cuáles se empacaron dónde. Pero en este punto, habían estado viajando, viviendo en tiendas de campaña, comiendo raciones militares y lidiando con temperaturas gélidas durante semanas. Tendrían frío, cansancio, hambre y prisa por llegar a casa.

En el ejército de los Estados Unidos, esto es cuando el cuerpo de suboficiales (suboficiales) daría un paso adelante para garantizar que todo se haga según lo estándar. Pero como el general David Petraeus, ex comandante de las fuerzas estadounidenses en Afganistán, le dijo a CNN la semana pasada, el naciente cuerpo de suboficiales de Rusia no está tan bien desarrollado. Entonces, en lugar de un disciplinado y deliberado RSOI inverso, los soldados rusos probablemente arrojaron, quemaron o vendieron gran parte de lo que quedaba.

¿El resultado? Rusia lanzó lo que puede ser la invasión mecanizada más ambiciosa y a mayor escala desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial, con convoyes que probablemente estaban medio vacíos antes de salir de Bielorrusia.

Es demasiado pronto para concluir definitivamente si la incompetencia y la mala planificación son en última instancia responsables de los problemas militares de Rusia. Como el ex oficial de la Marina convertido en periodista Ryan Baker señaló recientemente en el _Washington Post_, cualquier militar tendría dificultades con una operación de este tamaño. Todavía puede haber tiempo para que Rusia cambie las cosas: su cambio a tácticas de asedio puede infligir suficiente terror a los ucranianos para forzar un final negociado del conflicto en los términos de Moscú. Pero continuará corriendo de cabeza hacia obstáculos a nivel operativo si no puede traducir la intención del Kremlin en una tarea y un propósito clave para las tropas en el terreno.

_La capitana Ann Marie Dailey es una oficial de ingeniería en el Ejército de los Estados Unidos. Antes de la puesta en marcha, se desempeñó como asesora principal sobre la estrategia de Rusia en la Oficina del Secretario de Defensa para políticas del Departamento de Defensa de los Estados Unidos. Las opiniones expresadas son las del autor y no reflejan la posición oficial del Departamento del Ejército o del Departamento de Defensa._

¿Qué hay detrás del desastre logístico de Rusia en Ucrania? Un ingeniero del Ejército de los Estados Unidos mira el nivel táctico. - Consejo Atlántico (atlanticcouncil.org)


----------



## John Nash (22 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> ¿Alguien dura a estas alturas que en Occidente se apuesta por crear una recesión de tres pares de cojones similar a la de los 70?



Alguien esta aniquilando a alguien por procuracion para quedarse con todo.


----------



## mazuste (22 Mar 2022)

Qué dice el embajador USAno McFaul, que Rusia debe seguir suministrando petróleo
y gas a los países democráticos, pero los países democráticos deben posponer el pago
hasta que Rusia detenga la guerra. 

Buen plan creativo... Suerte con eso...


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Nico (22 Mar 2022)

MICROLITO dijo:


>




¿Pero cómo? ¿No es que a los rusos ya se les había terminado todos los misiles y estaban usando piedras ?


----------



## Zepequenhô (22 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> La bomba nuclear es exactamente como cualquier otra bomba, excepto que es nuclear.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (22 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Inteligencia y británico me sigue pareciendo un oxímoron
> 
> La inteligencia británica ha advertido a la Oficina de Zelensky que Lukashenko entrará en guerra en los próximos diez días. Los Mi-6 confían en que las tropas bielorrusas participarán en la segunda fase de la campaña, cuando se tome Mariupol o las tropas rusas rodeen Kiev.



Gracias a esa inteligencia se gano la 2 guerra mundial









Código Enigma, descifrado: el papel de Turing en la Segunda Guerra Mundial


Alan Turing fue el principal responsable de descifrar Enigma, el código secreto utilizado por el Ejército alemán en la Segunda Guerra Mundial, contribuyendo con ello a acortar la guerra




www.eldiario.es


----------



## NPI (22 Mar 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Si estamos en guerra, lo que tiene que hacer el gobierno de España es una declaración oficial a la Federación Rusa, para que se den por enterados, como mandan las leyes y costumbres de la guerra, y esperar sus consecuencias.
> 
> Obviamente se refiere a que Escolar, los que le rodean, los que le pagan y los que están por encima de él, están en guerra con Rusia. Ha usado un plural mayestático, pero no de los españoles, de su entorno.



Escolar = OSF


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Qué dice el embajador USAno McFaul, que Rusia debe seguir suministrando petróleo
> y gas a los países democráticos, pero los países democráticos deben posponer el pago
> hasta que Rusia detenga la guerra.
> 
> Buen plan creativo... Suerte con eso...



¿Y quién es ese para mandar al resto del mundo lo que tiene que hacer? A ver si espabilamos y mandamos a la m a toda esta caterva.


----------



## Kluster (22 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania afirma que 300.000 personas se están quedando sin alimentos en Jerson, ciudad ocupada por las tropas rusas.*
> El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania ha afirmado este martes que unas 300.000 personas en la ciudad ocupada de Kherson se estaban quedando sin alimentos y suministros médicos, y *ha acusado a Rusia de impedir la evacuación de civiles *al territorio controlado por Ucrania.
> 
> "Los 300.000 ciudadanos de Kherson se enfrentan a una catástrofe humanitaria debido al bloqueo del ejército ruso. Los alimentos y los suministros médicos casi se han agotado, pero Rusia se niega a abrir corredores humanitarios para evacuar a los civiles", ha afirmado en Twitter el portavoz del ministerio, Oleg Nikolenko.



Pero si los rusos están desando que se largen los civiles (por sus corredores, claro) para poder masacrar ukronancys tranquilamente.


----------



## paconan (22 Mar 2022)

*❗¡En este momento, se anunció una alerta aérea en toda Ucrania!* 









УНИАН - новости Украины | война с Россией | новини України | війна з Росією


Cамые важные и актуальные новости о войне России в Украине, а также другие новости Украины. Присоединяйся к УНИАН! Наш Facebook https://www.facebook.com/UNIAN.ua Наш Youtube https://www.youtube.com/c/unian Сайт https://www.unian.net Twitter https://twit




t.me




!


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (22 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Los rusos tienen una larga tradición de "_perder al principio_", porque son desordenados, borrachos, impetuosos.
> 
> Pero también tiene una larga tradición de "_dejarlo todo hasta el final_" y por eso *derrotaron a los turcos, a Napoleón o a los alemanes.*
> 
> ...



No creo que puedan asumir 20.000 bolsas. Hasta tal vez no tengan las 20.000 bolsas 
Por otra parte, no es lo mismo resistir una ocupación que llevar la carga de ser el ocupante


----------



## tomasjos (22 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Escolar = OSF



Es que el hecho de que el progresismo y en liberalismo anglo y los que lo defienden estén en guerra con Rusia no quiere decir que lo estemos los demás. Yo a esa peña no le reconozco la autoridad


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> *❗¡En este momento, se anunció una alerta aérea en toda Ucrania!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Está lloviendo misiles desde todos los sitios…


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> A estas alturas, no es ningún secreto: el ejército ruso está experimentando dificultades logísticas en Ucrania, desde el ahora infame convoy estancado fuera de Kiev hasta los informes de soldados rusos que saquean tiendas de comestibles para obtener alimentos. Los expertos han debatido si el problema se debe a la corrupción, la mala planificación o ambos.
> 
> Si bien los planificadores militares de Moscú asumen al menos parte de la culpa, su alto liderazgo político puede haber forzado objetivos completamente irreales sobre ellos. El plan original ruso era aparentemente capturar nodos políticos, militares y de transporte clave en unos tres días. Esto se basó en suposiciones erróneas sobre la voluntad de Ucrania de luchar y las capacidades de sus militares.
> 
> ...



Todo eso es demasiado complicado para la orcomente, que manda a sus cachorros al frente a que los hagan picadillo...total, hay más.
Y en la Grande, mira todos los que murieron... patada para adelante.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (22 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Los rusos retiraron en febrero de sus cuentas bancarias 11.200 millones de dólares, cifra récord desde 2008.*
> Los rusos retiraron en febrero de sus cuentas bancarias 1,2 billones de rublos (11.200 millones de dólares), la mayor cantidad en 14 años, *debido a la preocupación provocada en la sociedad por el inicio de la campaña militar de Rusia en Ucrania*.
> 
> "El trasfondo informativo negativo por las sanciones contra los principales bancos rusos generó una alta demanda en la población rusa de efectivo en rublos y divisas", indica el Banco Central (BCR) de Rusia en un informe. "En general, en febrero los fondos de la población se redujeron en 1,2 billones de rublos", lo cual significa *una reducción del 3,5 % de sus depósitos*, explicó.
> ...



La mitad del presupuesto asignado para políticas de IGUALDAD en España.
¿ya no parece tanto eh?
Si es que os engañan con un sonajero.
MUY, MUY, MUY INOCENTES 
Llevais 3 años tragando todo lo que os echan, como alcantarillas. 
¿No podeis tener un poco de dignidad?
Un poco de espiritu crítico, cojones, que ya estais en economia de guerra (sin ser estar en ella) y con 4 banderillas de ARNm encima, joder.
Abrid los ojos hombre.


----------



## Mabuse (22 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La propaganda ucraniana, vende estas imagenes como una incautacion de armas a grupos separatistas hungaros en Transcarpatia, pero la realidad es otra, *el trafico de armas hacia Polonia y la Union Europea !!!. Peligro Burbus... *



Los ucranianos van a hacer buenos a los albanokosovares.


----------



## rejon (22 Mar 2022)

*Una corresponsal rusa dimite para no secundar la propaganda de Moscú: "Tengo miedo, pero no tenía otra opción"*
*Zhanna Agalakova era hasta principios de mes corresponsal en París de Channel One, la principal cadena rusa*, y dimitió para no seguir formando parte del aparato propagandista del Kremlin: *"Tengo mucho miedo, pero no tenía opción"*, dijo este martes tanto de esa decisión como de su voluntad de dar la cara.

El inicio de la invasión rusa de Ucrania, el 24 de febrero, la pilló cubriendo la Semana de la Moda de Milán, y su dirección le pidió que no abandonara esa cobertura. Cuando volvió a París, el 3 de marzo, presentó su dimisión y se mantuvo en el puesto las dos semanas necesarias más para organizar su sucesión. Este martes ha comparecido en una conferencia de prensa en la sede en París de Reporteros Sin Fronteras (RSF).


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Gracias a esa inteligencia se gano la 2 guerra mundial
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gñe Gñe nooo


----------



## Billy Ray (22 Mar 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Intentaron tumbar a Al Assad y no pudieron.
> 
> Intentaron tumbar a Maduro y no pudieron.
> 
> ...



Assad fué el primero, debemos recordarlo como el primer líder que consiguió sobrevivir a los planes de los asesinos usureros de Nueva York, todo comenzó en Siria. Estaban desatados los cerdos, su NWO se estaba imponiendo a todo meter y Siria y Ucrania eran los siguientes a principios de la década pasada. Pero la cagaron, hacerle la jugarreta a Rusia en Ucrania en 2014 fué un error que pagaron en Siria.


----------



## NPI (22 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La propaganda ucraniana, vende estas imagenes como una incautacion de armas a grupos separatistas hungaros en Transcarpatia, pero la realidad es otra, *el trafico de armas hacia Polonia y la Union Europea !!!. Peligro Burbus... *



Lenovo con batería externa, eso es interesante.


----------



## arriondas (22 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> 40-50 % más caro y caloríficamente inferior al ruso (barcos metaneros especiales, plantas regasificadoras,...). Es por la PAZ, la LIBERTAD, la DEMOCRACIA, etc...



A pagar más, por menos (en cantidad y calidad). ¡Por el mundo libre!


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> No creo que puedan asumir 20.000 bolsas. Hasta tal vez no tengan las 20.000 bolsas
> Por otra parte, no es lo mismo resistir una ocupación que llevar la carga de ser el ocupante





Estos se creen que las guerras son como antes y la población no se entera.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (22 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> El Mossad y las bacteriológicas.
> 
> Ya la perroflautada empieza el descarrile.




Muy probablemente se trate de intoxicación, como también podrían ser una intoxicación otras conjeturas sobre los biolabs, aquí ignorantes todos. Ahora bien, desconozco si Israel tiene un programa de desarrollo de guerra biológica-bacteriológica-química o si alguna organización (gubernamental, privada, clandestina) israelí está en la cosa. De hecho, no sería extraño, tienen un "campo de pruebas" donde se ha testado, como mínimo, otro tipo de armamento (me suena haber leído sobre el uso de guerra bacteriológica contra Palestina). Si nos vamos a bibliografía especializada podemos leer, por poner otro ejemplo, sobre las investigaciones en el desarrollo de agentes biológicos y químicos en la Sudáfrica del apartheid, un sistema inhumano que sobrevive en el conflicto entre Palestina e Israel, y tal vez en otros lugares del planeta.

Aquí algunos datos sobre los programas de guerra biológica.


Spoiler



_*Fabricantes de epidemias. El mundo secreto de la guerra biológica*_, de Wendy Barnaby (1997 -2002 edición en castellano-).

```
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/guerra-en-ucrania-xvi.1722298/post-39613130
```

*Armas biológicas. Una historia de grandes engaños y errores*, de René Pita (2011).

```
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/guerra-en-ucrania-xvi.1722298/post-39613131
```




Sobre Snake Island es interesante su historia y su papel en las GGMM, y sobre la reciente operación del ejército ruso sí que es cierto que fue uno de los primeros actos de esta guerra y que no se sabe muy bien que ocurrió allí, hay distintas versiones de lo sucedido.








Spoiler



*Ukrainian soldier after warning: 'Russian warship, go f*** yourself'*


Spoiler







*Russian warship that attacked Snake Island has been destroyed | ABC7*


Spoiler


----------



## NPI (22 Mar 2022)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> Aquí hay cosas que nadie cuenta, mucha propaganda por todos lados, intereses ocultos que en nada tienen que ver con el bienestar de los ciudadanos.
> Esto es una guerra.
> Si es cierto lo de las bajas rusas, pues habrá que creer que son muchas más.
> Habrá que saber cuántas son del bando ucraniano sobre todo civiles.
> ...


----------



## rejon (22 Mar 2022)

*El secretario general de la ONU pide a Rusia que ponga fin a su "absurda guerra" en Ucrania.*
El secretario general de la ONU, Antonio Guterres, ha instado este martes a *poner fin a la "guerra absurda" iniciada por la invasión rusa de Ucrania hace un mes*, y ha advertido de que el conflicto "no va a ninguna parte" y de que el pueblo ucraniano está "soportando un infierno".

*"Continuar la guerra en Ucrania es moralmente inaceptable, políticamente indefendible y militarmente absurdo",* ha asegurado Guterres ante los periodistas


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> A pagar más, por menos (en cantidad y calidad). ¡Por el mundo libre!



Los precios iban en alza irremediablemente.

Ahora tenemos un enemigo común.

Lo cual es terrorificamente desfavorable para Rusia.

Nada menos que alguien a quien acusar de todos nuestros males.

Casi nada.


----------



## Roedr (22 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Está lloviendo misiles desde todos los sitios…



Debe ser para reconquistar las posiciones que Rusia ha perdido según los periódicos españoles.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Debe ser para reconquistar las posiciones que Rusia ha perdido según los periódicos españoles.



No creo, no creo…van a otro sitio…


----------



## cryfar74 (22 Mar 2022)

MoA - Lavrov's History Lesson - Germany's Downfall - Russian Forces Develop Routine

*La lección de historia de Lavrov - La caída de Alemania - Las fuerzas rusas desarrollan rutina*
Th Saker ha reproducido la transcripción de una charla que el Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergej Lavrov, dio hace tres días. Es bastante largo con preguntas y respuestas al final, pero es una muy buena lección de historia sobre cómo llegamos al punto en que Rusia sintió que tenía que intervenir en Ucrania.

Aquí hay algunos gráficos de la misma. Recomiendo leerlo completo :



> Esta reunión tiene lugar en el contexto de los acontecimientos que están ocurriendo ahora en Ucrania. El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, ha hablado extensamente en repetidas ocasiones sobre los orígenes de esta crisis. Quisiera reiterar brevemente: no se trata de Ucrania. Este es el resultado final de una política que Occidente ha llevado a cabo desde principios de la década de 1990. Estaba claro entonces que Rusia no iba a ser dócil y que iba a tener voz en los asuntos internacionales. Esto no se debe a que Rusia quiera ser un matón. Rusia tiene su historia, su tradición, su propia comprensión de la historia de sus pueblos y una visión de cómo puede garantizar su seguridad e intereses en este mundo.





> Esto quedó claro a fines de la década de 1990 y principios de la de 2000. Occidente ha intentado en repetidas ocasiones paralizar el desarrollo independiente y autónomo de Rusia. Esto es bastante desafortunado. Desde el comienzo del “gobierno” del presidente Vladimir Putin a principios de la década de 2000, estuvimos abiertos a la idea de trabajar con Occidente de varias maneras, incluso en una forma similar a la de una alianza, como ha dicho el presidente. Lamentablemente, no pudimos hacer esto. Repetidamente sugerimos que deberíamos celebrar tratados y basar nuestra seguridad en la igualdad de derechos, rechazando la idea de fortalecer la seguridad de uno a expensas de otro.
> Tampoco pudimos promover la cooperación económica. La Unión Europea, que en ese entonces mostraba algunos signos de independencia en la toma de decisiones, ahora se ha vuelto completamente dependiente de la Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte y los EE. UU. La historia de Nord Stream 2 fue lo más destacado de este cambio. Incluso Alemania, que defendió sus intereses en el proyecto hasta el final, fue persuadida de que el “proyecto no estaba en sus intereses”. A Alemania y su gente se les dijo cuáles eran sus intereses por personas del otro lado del Atlántico. Muchas otras áreas internacionales fueron bloqueadas a pesar de nuestro compromiso de estrechar la cooperación en igualdad de condiciones.



El papel traidor de Alemania hacia Rusia, especialmente bajo la canciller Angela Merkel, se presenta a lo largo de la pieza. El actual canciller Olaf Scholz, nunca un hombre inteligente, capituló ante las demandas de Estados Unidos de sancionar a Rusia y, por lo tanto, llevó a Alemania al suicidio económico.

Índice de Precios al Productor Febrero 2022 Y/Y





Fuente de Comparación - más grande

Eso significa la muerte para la industria mecánica de Alemania. Es triste ver a mi país caer así.

*Oye, Olaf, cuando EE. UU. invadió Irak ilegalmente sin ninguna buena razón, ¿cuántas sanciones le aplicó Alemania?*

Rusia al menos ha citado razones sólidas y comprensibles, si no completamente legales, para sus actos actuales. Por cierto, fue usted, Olaf, y su predecesor quienes permitieron que llegara a esto. ¿Por qué no le escribió una carta a Putin que declaraba que Alemania vetaría el ingreso de Ucrania en la OTAN? Eso podría haber resuelto todo el problema.

---
Se habla de que Rusia ha estropeado su campaña y algunos incluso esperan que esté perdiendo la guerra. Eso es una locura.

Antes, cuando yo era un oficial militar, realizábamos maniobras anuales de "ejecución libre" a gran escala. Durante casi cuatro semanas, mi compañía de tanques tuvo que cambiar de posición varias veces al día y marchar y 'luchar' en el medio. La primera semana fue engorrosa con muchos errores cometidos por todos. La segunda semana fue peor. Todo el mundo estaba privado de sueño y la gente se gritaba unos a otros. Tuvimos varios accidentes y en dos ocasiones parte de la empresa se saltó los giros y se perdió por la noche. Durante la tercera semana, las cosas mejoraron gradualmente y se hicieron más rutinarias. Los conductores sabían dónde poner sus tanques sin mucho dominio. El camuflaje realizado por los cargadores y artilleros fue rápido. La comida que llegó a nosotros todavía estaba caliente y el mantenimiento se realizó en poco tiempo. En la cuarta semana todo fue pura diversión.

La razón detrás de esto era que la gente necesitaba aprender haciendo. Antes de las maniobras todos habían sido 'completamente entrenados'. Pero unos pocos días en el campo de entrenamiento no dan la experiencia que uno necesita en el mundo real. Conducir y 'luchar' a través de pueblos y ciudades reales, camuflarse de verdad contra una fuerza aérea 'enemiga', batirse en duelo en un paisaje abierto día tras día es diferente al tiempo de entrenamiento.

Las fuerzas de Rusia están ahora en su modo de rutina. Ahora triturarán lo que quede de las fuerzas ucranianas.

Según el Pentágono, la fuerza aérea rusa realizó ayer 300 incursiones sobre Ucrania, la mayoría de noche. Son un 50% más por día que la semana pasada. Eso significa que 300 fábricas de armas, depósitos de municiones, convoyes y puestos de combate ucranianos son destruidos todos los días, día tras día. ¿Cuánto tiempo pasará hasta que no haya más objetivos?

Andrew Milburn, un ex coronel de la Marina, se encuentra en Ucrania desde donde informa para _Task and Purpose_ :



> Los rusos ya se están adaptando y, al hacerlo, reducen la ventaja táctica de los ucranianos. La matanza unilateral de columnas blindadas rusas que caracterizó los primeros días de la guerra y mantuvo felices a los suscriptores de YouTube en todo el mundo es cosa del pasado. Los rusos ahora lideran sus formaciones con ataques electrónicos, drones, láseres y reconocimiento de fuego a la antigua usanza. Están utilizando misiles de crucero y equipos de saboteadores para apuntar a rutas logísticas, plantas de fabricación y bases de entrenamiento en el oeste de Ucrania. Al darse cuenta de que los ucranianos carecen de miras térmicas para sus lanzadores de misiles Stinger, los rusos cambiaron todas las operaciones aéreas a la noche. Puede ser por esta misma razón que los ataques con misiles de crucero rusos en el oeste y el sur de Ucrania también se han producido durante la noche.
> Los rusos han aprendido a jugar con sus puntos fuertes. Mientras que los soldados ucranianos se burlan de sus homólogos rusos, son profundamente respetuosos con la artillería rusa, un activo que los rusos utilizan con más frecuencia para compensar las deficiencias de su infantería. Varios francotiradores con los que hablé recientemente estuvieron de acuerdo en que la capacidad de fuego indirecto de los rusos era lo más preocupante, como resultado de una masa pura e imprudente más que de una habilidad técnica. Contaron algunas historias espeluznantes para ilustrar su punto, y una divertida: los soldados ucranianos que defienden Kiev viajan a la batalla en sus propios vehículos. Después de una inserción reciente de tres días, los equipos de francotiradores regresaron a su sitio de extracción para encontrar sus autos aplastados por la artillería rusa, una contingencia aparentemente no cubierta por sus planes de seguro.
> El exceso de confianza puede oscurecer a los ucranianos un hecho destacado sobre este conflicto: el tiempo no está de su lado.


----------



## Aurkitu (22 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El jubileta valenciano tardara un poco en regresar a Carlet, antes de meterlo en la carcel, que le hagan una valoracion psiquiatrica, parece que le funciona mal el riego cerebral...



Que abuelito _más tierno_, y que manifestaciones más _flowerpower. _Era de esperar. En esta intervención rusa va a manifestarse algún perdido, y un fanático carne de cañón que tiene algo que esconder, el que tiene dos dedos de frente se pone de perfil o se larga.

Lo dicho, identificación, y control de redes sociales. Si tienen filias banderistas, como el tierno abuelito de la huerta valenciana: Lupa y detención, o confiscación y maletas al oeste.


----------



## rejon (22 Mar 2022)

*Moldavia pide ayuda a la UE y a la ONU para atender a los refugiados que llegan de Ucrania.*
La llegada de cientos de miles de refugiados ucranianos a Moldavia está ejerciendo una enorme presión sobre el sistema sanitario del país, según ha dicho este martes su ministro de Salud, que ha pedido ayuda a la Unión Europea y las agencias de la ONU.

Más de 331.000 refugiados han entrado en Moldavia desde que Rusia invadió Ucrania el 24 de febrero. *Unos 100.000 de ellos todavía están en el país*, ha dicho Ala Nemerenco en una conferencia de prensa conjunta con la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS), transmitida en vivo desde Chisinau.

*Moldavia, una pequeña ex república soviética ubicada entre Ucrania y Rumania, tiene una población residente total de solo 2,6 millones de personas. Al igual que Ucrania, aspira a unirse a la UE y la OTAN. *"Obviamente, los recursos del país son limitados y no queremos que esto afecte o se convierta en una carga para los ciudadanos de la República de Moldavia", ha dicho Nemerenco.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (22 Mar 2022)

Viendo el panorama me da que al final van a tener que entrar los bielorrusos por el noroeste para cortar las redes de suministros de material belico que llegan de occidente, las negociaciones no van a llegar a ninguna parte porque los ucranianos no pueden aceptar las concesiones territoriales que plantean los rusos y éstos tampoco pueden alargar la guerra eternamente, tienen que tomar Kiev y para eso tienen que cortar el acceso de Ucrania al armamento de la OTAN.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Mar 2022)

cambien a este titular dos palabras y verán que pasa ! 
*
El nuevo ministro de Migraciones ucraniano afirma que Ucrania debe atraer «millones y millones de rusos »*










El nuevo ministro de Migraciones afirma que España debe atraer «millones y millones de inmigrantes»


Escrivá cifra en 8 y 9 millones los trabajadores extranjeros necesarios durante las tres próximas décadas para mantener el nivel del mercado laboral: «Habrá que explicarlo a la sociedad»



www.abc.es













La sorpresa que trae Escrivá: "Millones y millones" de inmigrantes para pagar las pensiones


El nuevo ministro confía en la llegada masiva de trabajadores extranjeros en las próximas décadas para sostener las cuentas de la Seguridad Social.




www.libremercado.com


----------



## NPI (22 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Gato blanco, gato negro, lo importante es que cace ratones.
> Todo el mundo coincide en la dificultad de imponer un ejército de ocupación ruso en el oeste de Ucrania (vencer militarmente y conquistar es otra cosa).
> Una posible salida/solución sería un cuerpo de ocupación-interposición polaco "cascos azules ONU".
> Rusia en ningún caso aceptaría polacos "Otan".
> ...



Los cascos azules mejor que se queden en Nueva York, viendo sus antecedentes en otros lugares.


----------



## arriondas (22 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Los precios iban en alza irremediablemente.
> 
> Ahora tenemos un enemigo común.
> 
> ...



Y ahora más alza, todo se acelera.

Rusia puede aguantar mejor que Europa Occidental. Mira lo que está pasando en España.

Y el acusar a alguien... hasta que se olviden, que eso no suele durar mucho.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

* Mr. Deeds  * @MrDeeds1111  

 The Black Sea Fleet strikes at the Armed Forces of Ukraine.

Caliber-NK cruise missiles have just been launched from the Sevastopol region from a small project 21631 missile ship.


*KALIBER *














​








Mr. Deeds


The Black Sea Fleet strikes at the Armed Forces of Ukraine. Caliber-NK cruise missiles have just been launched from the Sevastopol region from a small project 21631 missile ship.




anonup.com







​


----------



## rejon (22 Mar 2022)

* Las fuerzas rusas, al borde del desastre a las puertas de Kiev.*
Según informes no confirmados, pero coherentes con informes de *inteligencia *y observación por *satélite*, un importante contingente de fuerzas rusas habría sido* cercada por las ucranianas en las zona de Bucha, Irpin y Hostomel,* a las puertas de Kiev. El ejército atacante estaría en situación muy dífícil, *sin suministros ni conexión con su retaguardia*. Por el contrario, en el frente de Mariupol las fuerzas rusas parecen encontrarse ya dentro de la ciudad sitiada.


----------



## MICROLITO (22 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> *❗¡En este momento, se anunció una alerta aérea en toda Ucrania!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-
Desde Sebastoopol entonces,...cinco pepinos


----------



## ccartech (22 Mar 2022)

Cuando atrapas a alguien de Azov, ¿ya no se ve tan fuerte y confiado? ¿Quizás debido al hecho de que no son niños y mujeres del otro lado sino el ejército ruso?


----------



## dedalo00 (22 Mar 2022)

*Habitantes de Mariúpol describen la catastrófica situación en la ciudad*
Los militares rusos y las unidades de la milicia de Donbass han liberado aproximadamente la mitad del territorio de la ciudad de Mariúpol, donde continúan los enfrentamientos con las agrupaciones de los nacionalistas ucranianos, informaron este martes las autoridades de la República Poplar de Donetsk.
Mientras tanto, los civiles que permanecen allí cuentan que nunca recibieron ayuda por parte de las autoridades ucranianas y esperan ser evacuados a Rusia.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (22 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No creo, no creo…van a otro sitio…



No paramos de ver tweets de ignorantes anónimos diciendo que Rusia ya no tiene misiles, ni petróleo, ni tanques, ni balas.
Pero no hemos visto salir ni un solo misil Ucraniano hacia Rusia.
Es cuanto menos extraño, porque Ucrania debería tenera algo para responder, aunque fuera en venganza al inicio de la invasión.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> * Mr. Deeds  * @MrDeeds1111
> 
> The Black Sea Fleet strikes at the Armed Forces of Ukraine.
> 
> ...



Es una corbeta proyecto 21631… muy conocidas en Siria, tiraban desde el Mar Caspio.


----------



## pgas (22 Mar 2022)

MICROLITO dijo:


> -
> Desde Sebastoopol entonces,...cinco pepinos


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Y ahora más alza, todo se acelera.
> 
> Rusia puede aguantar mejor que Europa Occidental. Mira lo que está pasando en España.
> 
> Y el acusar a alguien... hasta que se olviden, que eso no suele durar mucho.



Ya ya, que no te conviene a tí, quieres decir.


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> No paramos de ver tweets de ignorantes anónimos diciendo que Rusia ya no tiene misiles, ni petróleo, ni tanques, ni balas.
> Pero no hemos visto salir ni un solo misil Ucraniano hacia Rusia.
> Es cuanto menos extraño, porque Ucrania debería tenera algo para responder, aunque fuera en venganza al inicio de la invasión.



Se cargaron todo lo gordo en la primera noche antes de mover un solo carro de combate.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (22 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Que abuelito _más tierno_, y que manifestaciones más _flowerpower. _Era de esperar. En esta intervención rusa va a manifestarse algún perdido, y un fanático carne de cañón que tiene algo que esconder, el que tiene dos dedos de frente se pone de perfil o se larga.
> 
> Lo dicho, identificación, y control de redes sociales. Si tienen filias banderistas, como el tierno abuelito de la huerta valenciana: Lupa y detención, o confiscación y maletas al oeste.



Fué a combatir como voluntario fusil en mano y lo detienen en una manifestación contra la ocupación rusa con una bandera ucraniana (por lo que he visto en las imágenes)    

Es todo tan Paco.


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Igual por primera vez veis bien empleados vuestros impuestos
> 
> Según el servicio de prensa de la UNM DPR, las unidades de la 54ª brigada mecanizada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania durante su retirada abandonaron un gran lote de lanzagranadas antitanque españolas del tipo Instalaza C90-CR (M3) en posiciones cercanas a Novomijailovka. Estos lanzagranadas con instrucciones para su uso fueron entregados a las unidades de la Milicia Popular de la RPD.
> 
> ...



A este ritmo, el primer video del uso en combate de un Instalaza C-90, sera destruyendo un blindado ukro !!!.  

PD- No les ha costado nada y desperdician los atgm, la madre que los pario, oficiales ucranianos incompetentes.


----------



## vladimirovich (22 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> No creo que puedan asumir 20.000 bolsas. Hasta tal vez no tengan las 20.000 bolsas
> Por otra parte, no es lo mismo resistir una ocupación que llevar la carga de ser el ocupante



En la IIGM echaron el resto porque el del bigote no les dejo otra opcion, a los que no pudiese matar los iba a esclavizar.

Ahora es distinto, ademas el imbecil de Putin al no limitar su ataque al este de Ucrania y justificarlo como salvar a los rusofilos de alli ha desmoralizado a su tropa y ha expoleado a los ucranianos.

Aqui dicen que el cretino es un gran jugador de ajedrez, a mi me parece que no vale ni para el parchis.


----------



## delhierro (22 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> No paramos de ver tweets de ignorantes anónimos diciendo que Rusia ya no tiene misiles, ni petróleo, ni tanques, ni balas.
> Pero no hemos visto salir ni un solo misil Ucraniano hacia Rusia.
> Es cuanto menos extraño, porque Ucrania debería tenera algo para responder, aunque fuera en venganza al inicio de la invasión.



Si que han lanzado alguno, 2 a bielorrusia y 4 a Rusia por lo que se ha publicado, lo que pasa es que son modelos antiguos y han sido derribados por las defensas Rusas.


----------



## ccartech (22 Mar 2022)

Francotirador británico con un rifle finlandés Tikka T3x de la Legión Extranjera


----------



## Michael_Knight (22 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El alcalde de Kiev afirma que "los rusos no entrarán jamás" en la capital.*
> El alcalde de Kiev, Vitali Klitschko, ha prometido este martes ante representantes locales y regionales de 46 países europeos que* "los rusos no entrarán jamás en Kiev", porque para ello han fortificado "cada edificio, cada calle, cada rincón de la ciudad"*. "Los rusos dijeron que en tres semanas tomarían Kiev. Como alcalde, les prometo una cosa: no entrarán jamás en Kiev", dijo el ex boxeador ucraniano.
> 
> Ante el pleno del Congreso de Poderes Locales y Regionales del Consejo de Europa, Klitschko aseguró que "nadie en Ucrania se siente seguro" e hizo un llamamiento para que su país cuente con el apoyo político, económico y militar de Europa*. "Necesitamos armas", rogó el regidor, que lo justificó porque combaten "a uno de los ejércitos más potentes del planeta"* y alertó de que el presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, quiere "recrear la antigua Unión Soviética" con Ucrania.



Esto mismo dije yo el segundo día de la invasión, cuando las putinas ejpertas en temas militares del foro juraban que a Kiev le quedaban 72 horas máximo para caer, que no les iba a dar tiempo a los chechenos a llegar a tiempo.


----------



## NPI (22 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Intel Slava Z
> ⚡S*i la Federación Rusa interrumpe el suministro de gas, el próximo invierno los alemanes
> no tendrán suficiente gas para calentar sus hogares, dijo el ministro de Economía alemán.
> t.me/intelslava/23082*


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Francotirador británico con un rifle finlandés Tikka T3x de la Legión Extranjera



Pues tiene una pinta de "hombre blandengue" que no veas.


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Viendo el panorama me da que al final van a tener que entrar los bielorrusos por el noroeste para cortar las redes de suministros de material belico que llegan de occidente, las negociaciones no van a llegar a ninguna parte porque los ucranianos no pueden aceptar las concesiones territoriales que plantean los rusos y éstos tampoco pueden alargar la guerra eternamente, tienen que tomar Kiev y para eso tienen que cortar el acceso de Ucrania al armamento de la OTAN.



Bielorrusos entrando y rusos tomando Kiev... eso va a ser muuuucha muuuucha sangre.

Deje que lo dude.


----------



## ccartech (22 Mar 2022)

#Chechens del Batallón de Voluntarios Sheikh Mansur involucrado en la batalla con el ejército #Russian cerca de #Kyiv .


----------



## rejon (22 Mar 2022)

*Ucrania asegura que el ejército de Rusia tiene comida, munición y combustible "para no más de tres días" *
El Estado Mayor del Ejército de *Ucrania *ha publicado un mensaje en Facebook en el que relata las dificultades que se están encontrando las tropas de *Vladímir Putin* y las victorias propias. "Las *fuerzas de ocupación rusas* que operan en Ucrania tienen suministros de munición y comida para no más de tres días, la situación es similar con el combustible", señalaría. "Los ocupantes no han podido organizar una ruta para satisfacer las necesidades de la agrupación de tropas", añadiría. Del mismo modo aseguran que lasa fuerzas ucranianas "siguen golpeando a grupos de tropas enemigas que intentan mantener los territorios capturados", logrando "éxito en ciertas áreas". Además insistió en que "los agresores siguen llevando a cabo un trabajo agresivo de propaganda para que *Bielorrusia *participe en la guerra".


----------



## PutoNWO (22 Mar 2022)

Por cierto no me creo a Wali, con gorra, sonriendo, sin casco, sin chaleco. No hay vídeo no hay audio....


----------



## Aurkitu (22 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Si eso va a suceder, controlando el ejército ruso el espacio aéreo, lo más lógico sería que acabasen fritos -los ucranianos, obviamente-.


----------



## Zhukov (22 Mar 2022)

Fuentes ucranianas informan que supuestamente se han alcanzado acuerdos sobre un intercambio a gran escala de prisioneros, se está acordando listas. 

La parte rusa se enfrentó al hecho de que muchos de los soldados de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania que se rindieron no quieren ser intercambiados, ya que temen la persecución o que se les obligue a luchar nuevamente. 

Dado que el número de militares rusos y ucranianos capturados es incomparable, la parte ucraniana está tratando de "terminar" las listas al número requerido, capturando a ciudadanos ucranianos "poco confiables": periodistas, científicos políticos, activistas sociales, defensores de los derechos humanos, sacerdotes y simplemente personas con familiares en Rusia y en contacto con ellos. 

Es decir, la vieja práctica ha regresado cuando el régimen de Kiev utiliza a sus propios civiles para intercambiar a sus militantes.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Esto mismo dije yo el segundo día de la invasión, cuando las putinas ejpertas en temas militares del foro juraban que a Kiev le quedaban 72 horas máximo para caer, que no les iba a dar tiempo a los chechenos a llegar a tiempo.



Bueno, los rusos es que iban un poco sobradillos de confianza en sus capacidades de encandilar a los ucranianos, mira que meter a aquellos 200 pobres diablos en Kiev el primer día a ver si les invitaban a te y pasteles...


----------



## Abstenuto (22 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> El Mossad y las bacteriológicas.
> 
> Ya la perroflautada empieza el descarrile.



De comprensión lectora cero. 

Está diciendo que lo del Mossad es una más que probable intoxicación informativa


----------



## arriondas (22 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Ya ya, que no te conviene a tí, quieres decir.



Con el transporte, el campo y pesca en pie de guerra. En menos de un mes.


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Mar 2022)

Parece que al tío Sam le están saliendo algunos díscolos. Meanwhile, al sur de los Pirineos....


----------



## rejon (22 Mar 2022)

*Polonia dice que el Ejército ruso se comporta en Ucrania como los nazis.*
El *presidente de Polonia, Andrzej Duda*, aseguró hoy que las tropas rusas se están comportando en *Ucrania *igual que los hicieron *Hitler *y los nazis en su país durante la II Guerra Mundial.

"Lo que vemos hoy en Ucrania es que mis compatriotas miran a *Mariúpol *y ven Varsovia en 1944, cuando Hitler y los nazis bombardeaban a civiles y edificios. El Ejército ruso se comporta hoy de la misma manera", denunció Duda durante una rueda de prensa en Sofía con su homólogo búlgaro, Rumen Radev.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (22 Mar 2022)

Lo que se ve ahí son los boosters de los Kalibr, la parte de detras del misil.







Menos mal que según muchos expertos Occidentales no les quedaban misiles de crucero ni balísticos.


----------



## Pirro (22 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Francotirador británico con un rifle finlandés Tikka T3x de la Legión Extranjera



Que después de lo que hemos visto los extranjeros sigan sacándose fotos en Ucrania y subiéndolas a las redes es como invocar al espíritu de Darwin a lomos de un Kinzhal.


----------



## Impresionante (22 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Datos oficiales de la ONU cerrados a la media noche del dia 21 (son los que se pueden corroborar)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



. ONU estima que la guerra en Siria ha dejado 350.000 civiles muertos | DW | 24.09.2021


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Si eso va a suceder, controlando el ejército ruso el espacio aéreo, lo más lógico sería que acabasen fritos -los ucranianos, obviamente-.




Tendrán que usar munición guiada desde muy alto, y parece que los generales tuvieran que pagarla de sus bolsillos...


----------



## Billy Ray (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## ccartech (22 Mar 2022)

Soldados de la 54.ª Brigada Mecanizada de Ucrania reciben nuevos drones DJI Mavic y cámaras termográficas.


----------



## El Tuerto (22 Mar 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Aqui en Cataluña hacian lo mismo con los hijos de los guardia civiles y los que piden estudiar algo en Español.



Yo llevo días dándole vueltas y las similitudes son claras y evidentes. Es de manual...

España se convertirá en un Estado fallido en el momento en el que nuestros enemig... digo socios así lo quieran. Tenemos todos los ingredientes para implosionar internamente cuándo nos den un empujoncito en la dirección correcta:

-Políticos convertidos en ratas traidoras y compradas.
-Nacionalismos extremos preñados de odio y adoctrinamiento.
-Sociedad aborregada que no sabe ni lo que fue, ni lo que es este eXpaís.
-Dependencia total de la UE para poder subsistir.
-Cero soberanía.

Llevan más de treinta años liquidando a España, todo el trabajo ya está hecho.


----------



## MICROLITO (22 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> * Mr. Deeds  * @MrDeeds1111
> 
> The Black Sea Fleet strikes at the Armed Forces of Ukraine.
> 
> ...



-
Saludos MUSICALES,;


----------



## kikepm (22 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>


----------



## rejon (22 Mar 2022)

*La OMS alerta de que medio millón de refugiados en Polonia necesita atención de salud mental.*
La *Organización Mundial de la Salud* (OMS) estimó hoy que medio millón de los 2,1 millones de refugiados de *Ucrania *que han llegado a *Polonia *necesitan atención de salud mental y que 30.000 de ellos sufren enfermedades mentales graves, por lo que se requiere un esfuerzo particular en este ámbito y el despliegue de medios para prestarles apoyo psicológico y psiquiátrico.

Los refugiados que siguen llegando a *Polonia *y otros países vecinos de *Ucrania *lo hacen en condiciones de gran fragilidad, dijo en una videoconferencia desde *Polonia *la representante de la OMS en ese país, *Paloma Cuchi*.


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Con el transporte, el campo y pesca en pie de guerra. En menos de un mes.



Apuestas?


----------



## Billy Ray (22 Mar 2022)

Esto es otra cosa, cubriendo una retirada de una patrulla con fuego de supresión. Todos a cubierto y bien separados, gran diferencia, esos saben su oficio.


----------



## Aurkitu (22 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Tendrán que usar munición guiada desde muy alto, y parece que los generales tuvieran que pagarla de sus bolsillos...



No tiene mucho sentido, no se permitiría. Y si es necesario irán con todo. Ya lo veremos si es tan inminente.


----------



## Anticriminal (22 Mar 2022)

Alguien sabe lo que está pasando en el "oblast" de kaliningrado? (la parte oeste de rusia)

Porque totalmente cerrada ahora solo puede llevar cosas a través de barco ...


----------



## NPI (22 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Los dueños de Alcampo, Decathlon y Leroy Merlin pasan de las sanciones y mantienen su actividad en Rusia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

​







​


----------



## delhierro (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## lasoziedad (22 Mar 2022)

No se si esto será cierto o es otra flipada, viene del Telegraph:


*Starlink ayuda a los drones de Ucrania a destruir tanques rusos*

*Permite fijar con bastante precisión la localizacíon de los tanques enemigos
El gobierno ucraniano se ha mostrado encantado*

22/03/2022 a las 13:48 CET 

El Internet Starlink de SpaceX está resultando útil para el ejército de Ucrania en su lucha contra la invasión rusa.

En un artículo del viernes titulado "El Starlink de Elon Musk está ayudando a Ucrania a ganar la guerra de los drones", el periódico "Telegraph" y recogido también por Ars Technica* describió cómo la conexión por satélite ayuda a la unidad Aerorozvidka (Reconocimiento Aéreo) del ejército ucraniano a realizar su trabajo de "usar drones de vigilancia y ataque para apuntar a los tanques y posiciones rusas".*

En medio de los cortes de Internet y de electricidad, que se espera que empeoren*, Ucrania está recurriendo al sistema Starlink, recientemente disponible, para algunas de sus comunicaciones.* Los equipos de drones sobre el terreno, a veces en zonas rurales mal conectadas, pueden utilizar Starlink *para conectarse con los objetivos y la información de su base de datos del campo de batalla*. Pueden dirigir los drones para que lancen municiones antitanque, a veces volando silenciosamente hacia las fuerzas rusas por la noche mientras duermen en sus vehículos.

Los "drones más sofisticados de la unidad ucraniana están conectados mediante Starlink" recogen en el medio Ars Technica.


----------



## ProfeInsti (22 Mar 2022)

* En estos instantes, se anuncia una Alerta Aérea en toda Ucrania!!
* El opositor Alexei Navalni es condenado a otros 9 años de cárcel.
* La ONU tiene ya registrados más de 3,5 millones de refugiados.
* El canciller alemán dice que la guerra podría ser de larga duración
* Los rusos retiraron en febrero de sus cuentas bancarias 11.200
millones de dólares.
* Ucrania asegura que Chernígov está "al límite de la supervivencia"
* La aviación rusa golpeó hoy 83 instalaciones militares ucranianas.
* Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas bombardean el antiguo estadio
del Shakhtar en Donetsk.
* Según el Pentágono, la fuerza aérea rusa realizó ayer 300
incursiones sobre Ucrania, la mayoría de noche.
* Moldavia pide ayuda a la UE y a la ONU para atender a los
331.000 refugiados que han llegado.


----------



## PutoNWO (22 Mar 2022)

Ya te digo, están los Ucronazis sin humor y matándose entre ellos y va a estar este en un parque infantil haciéndose fotitos sonriendo


----------



## rejon (22 Mar 2022)

*Francia envía decenas de vehículos de bomberos y ambulancias a Ucrania.*
El Gobierno francés ha anunciado este martes el envío a Ucrania de decenas de vehículos de bomberos y de rescate, así como ambulancias, donados a las autoridades de ese país p*ara hacer frente a las necesidades de la guerra* tras la invasión rusa.

Los ministerios franceses de Asuntos Extranjeros y de Interior explican en un comunicado conjunto que han organizado el convoy de todos esos vehículos que debe llegar este miércoles a Rumanía para quedar en manos de los servicios ucranianos de Urgencias. Un centenar de bomberos franceses participan en el envío hasta la frontera ucraniana de *11 vehículos de lucha contra el fuego, 16 de evacuación de personas, así como de 23 camiones que transportan 49 toneladas de material sanitario y de rescate,* como equipamientos de protección, escaleras o tubos de incendios. Además, *otro convoy con 22 ambulancias nueva*s, compradas por administraciones locales y empresas, ha salido este martes de Francia también en dirección a Ucrania.


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> FUENTE PRO UKR
> _La inteligencia británica ha advertido a la Oficina del Presidente que Lukashenko entrará en la guerra en los próximos diez días. Los Mi-6 confían en que las tropas bielorrusas participen en la segunda fase de la campaña, cuando se tome Mariupol o se rodee Kiev._



Eso es el 1 de abril, el ejercito bielorruso es muy pequeño, veremos como se desarrollan los acontecimientos, no seria de extrañar que en esa fecha esten desplegados los soldados polacos en Galitzia.









Armed Forces of Belarus - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





PD- Tito Lukas, ves calentando que sales !!!.


----------



## Michael_Knight (22 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Faltan las góticas.


----------



## vladimirovich (22 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Si eso va a suceder, controlando el ejército ruso el espacio aéreo, lo más lógico sería que acabasen fritos -los ucranianos, obviamente-.



Los rusos no controlan el espacio aereo, han perdido muchos aviones y ya no se arriesgan, teniendo en cuenta que los aviones rusos pueden practicamente derribarse con un tirachinas gordo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Los rusos no controlan el espacio aereo, han perdido muchos aviones y ya no se arriesgan, teniendo en cuenta que los aviones rusos pueden practicamente derribarse con un tirachinas gordo.










​


----------



## arriondas (22 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 995232
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 995233



La cuarta parte de su capacidad, sólo la cuarta parte. Como dejen de comprar gas ruso, las van a pasar muy putas.


----------



## rejon (22 Mar 2022)

*Cerco a Rusia: EEUU y Francia exploran más medidas económicas.*
El secretario de Estado de Estados Unidos, *Antony Blinken*, y el ministro de Exteriores francés, *Jean-Yves Le Drian*, mantuvieron una conversación telefónica en la que exploraron más medidas económicas y diplomáticas contra *Rusia*, informó este martes el Gobierno estadounidense.

En la llamada, que tuvo lugar el lunes, también se habló de posibles medidas adicionales a las ya en marcha contra *Bielorrusia*, principal aliado de *Moscú *en su invasión de *Ucrania*.


----------



## Oso Polar (22 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Una puta banda, y encima lo ponen como si fueran las hazañas bélicas del sargento Highway. No tienen sentido del ridículo algunos, y encima luego van criticando a los rusos. Disparando el RPG de pié y cargandolo en plan recluta patoso al descubierto, el de la ametralladora igual, disparando a pecho palomo de rodillas, no hacen ni cuerpo a tierra siquiera. El otro grabando el video detrás del que dispara, si le tiran al de la ametralladora, él se lleva toda la propina. De chiste, yo creo que són posados estos supuestos videos de combates.



Y disparando a Dios sabe que, se escucha el disparo que realizan ellos (horrible como lo hacen), pero no se escucha respuesta alguna. A mi que se les cruzo un conejo y como andan hasta las cejas llenos de anfetaminas disparan a cualquier cosa.


----------



## Aurkitu (22 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Igual por primera vez veis bien empleados vuestros impuestos
> 
> Según el servicio de prensa de la UNM DPR, las unidades de la 54ª brigada mecanizada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania durante su retirada abandonaron un gran lote de lanzagranadas antitanque españolas del tipo Instalaza C90-CR (M3) en posiciones cercanas a Novomijailovka. Estos lanzagranadas con instrucciones para su uso fueron entregados a las unidades de la Milicia Popular de la RPD.
> 
> ...



No era lo que desearía, prefiero en infraestructura y servicios, pero al menos mis impuestos finalmente han acabaron en mejores manos.


----------



## NPI (22 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Estos tienen eleciones en un par semanas, como para dejar a su población sin calefacción cuando vayan a votar



Hungría creo recordar que ha firmado un contrato de gas con Rusia de 10 años muy rentable.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## Covaleda (22 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Lo acojonante es que no distingas el CGI de la realidad. Pero si hasta tiene créditos al final del video.



¿Como sabes tú lo que distingo o no?
¿De una palabra ya sacas todo?


----------



## ProfeInsti (22 Mar 2022)

El Kremlin no descarta el uso de Armas Nucleares.
En una entrevista con la CNN, el portavoz del Kremlin Dimitri Peskov se niega a descartar el uso de armas nucleares en Ucrania, 
aduciendo que recurrirían a este armamento en caso de "amenaza existencial".


----------



## arriondas (22 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Apuestas?



No hace falta apostar. El dolor ya ha llegado a España


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)

Que tal va el cerco de los pederastas sobre mariupol?






Rusia es la segunda mayor PRODUCTORA mundial de pornografía infantil


Russia has been cited as the second largest producing country of child pornography in the world.14 Some children fall victim to child pornography as a means of supporting addictions, while others are lured by offers of food or trips.15 Russia’s massive size and the rapid emergence of new gangs...




www.burbuja.info





Urge un alcazar 2.0 para liberar mariupol del cerco pederasta. Ataques con ultratecnologia de la OTAN nocturna y drones de constelacion ORION. Pederastas a rabiar.


----------



## rejon (22 Mar 2022)

*La embajada de EEUU en Ucrania acusa a las tropas rusas de haber "secuestrado" a a 2.389 niños de las regiones prorrusas de Donets y Lugansk.*
La embajada de EEUU en Ucrania ha asegurado, citando al ministro ucraniano de Asuntos Exteriores, que* 2.389 niños han sido "ilegalmente sacados" de los territorios prorrusos d e Luhansk y Donetsk y llevados a Rusia. *Así lo asegura también la fiscal de Ucrania.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

__





Os resumo lo que ha pasado con la legion extranjera y todos los voluntarios que fueron a luchar por Ucrania con una viñeta


los subnormales que se alistaron voluntariamente para luchar en una guerra ajena en la que no pintaban nada para plantar cara al malvado putin se pusieron a compartir fotos de postureo en reddit y redes sociales una vez habian llegado alli,, la inteligencia Rusa los geolocalizo y les metio un...




www.burbuja.info















__





Nueva PSYOP. La FAKE guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania. Hilo para poner imágenes FAKE


Comandos ucranianos masacrando Rusos Dogfight sobre los cielos de Kiev.




www.burbuja.info








​


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> No era lo que desearía, prefiero en infraestructura y servicios, pero al menos mis impuestos finalmente han acabaron en mejores manos.




El otro 99% ha servido para descuartizar orcos, hoy no duermes, lol.

De todas maneras, para los impuestos que pagaréis...


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (22 Mar 2022)

Impactos de misiles en Krivoy Rog , tambien se informa que en el área de Odessa la fragata Almirante Makarov ha destruído al barco ucraniano Neteshin que estaba colocando minas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35405


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Los rusos no controlan el espacio aereo, han perdido muchos aviones y ya no se arriesgan, teniendo en cuenta que los aviones rusos pueden practicamente derribarse con un tirachinas gordo.


----------



## Mabuse (22 Mar 2022)

España hecha un cristo y este Darwin se va a Ucrania con pasaporte extranjero a hacer el monas en el bando contrario.


----------



## rejon (22 Mar 2022)

*Los ciudadanos de Mariúpol serán evacuados a Zaporiyia.*
Los residentes de *Mariúpol*, asediada y bombardeada por los rusos desde hace semanas, podrán salir de la ciudad en corredores humanitarios diarios, según ha informado la v*iceprimera ministra de Ucrania, Iryna Vereschuk*, a través de su canal de Telegram.

*Vereschuk *dijo en un vídeo emitido a través de dicho canal que se está "trabajando duro en la evacuación de los residentes de *Mariúpol*" y afirmó que funcionarán tres rutas, que irán hasta la vecina ciudad de *Zaporiyia*, al norte.


----------



## ussser (22 Mar 2022)

Eso no es colaboracionismo? Y yo tengo que bajar la calefacción y no gastar diesel para no financiar la guerra?


----------



## JAGGER (22 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No hace falta apostar. El dolor ya ha llegado a España



Lo que debe ser Rusia ahora mismo, que es la madre del borrego.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)

El cnn hace mal entrevistando a representantes del imperio pederasta, a los terroristas se les encarcela e ya.



ProfeInsti dijo:


> El Kremlin no descarta el uso de Armas Nucleares.
> En una entrevista con la CNN, el portavoz del Kremlin Dimitri Peskov se niega a descartar el uso de armas nucleares en Ucrania,
> aduciendo que recurrirían a este armamento en caso de "amenaza existencial".


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## delhierro (22 Mar 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Eso no es colaboracionismo? Y yo tengo que bajar la calefacción y no gastar diesel para no financiar la guerra?



La gente baja la calefacción porque no puede pagarla, jaja lo demas chorradas de la TV.


----------



## kasperle1966 (22 Mar 2022)

*El uso de TOS "Solntsepyok" no deja ninguna posibilidad para los militantes en el complejo de talleres de la empresa Mariupol "Azovstal" *


La operación para liberar a Mariupol continúa. Y cuantos más civiles abandonan la ciudad, más información tiene el mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF y la Milicia Popular de la RPD sobre el despliegue de puntos de tiro de formaciones armadas ucranianas, incluidos los militantes de Azov (*una organización extremista prohibida en Rusia).

Uno de los lugares para la ubicación de "Azov" * es el territorio de la planta "Azovstal". Este es un espacio enorme con decenas de talleres, donde es difícil llegar de un sitio a otro sin transporte. Azovstal tiene una gran cantidad de estructuras subterráneas, muchas de las cuales se han convertido en sedes y lugares para grupos extremistas.

Para neutralizar al enemigo en tales condiciones, se utilizan varias armas.
Entonces, aparecieron imágenes en la red con la destrucción de los lugares de despliegue de los militantes de Azov en las tiendas de Azovstal utilizando sistemas de lanzallamas pesados. Estamos hablando de TOS "Solntsepyok", que, con sus municiones de 220 mm, son capaces de causar explosiones volumétricas con daños inevitables al enemigo en mano de obra y equipo.
En un momento, el comandante de las fuerzas federales en Chechenia y Daguestán, el coronel general Alexander Troshev, señaló que los sistemas de lanzallamas pesados son una opción de arma con una precisión y eficiencia particulares, lo que permite lograr el éxito en una operación donde otras armas eran impotente.

En las imágenes, se pueden ver explosiones volumétricas que tienen lugar en uno de los complejos de talleres de Azovstal y que no dejan oportunidad a los militantes que se han asentado allí. Al darse cuenta de que estar en un lugar a la vez en grandes grupos es fatal, los militantes de los batallones nacionales ucranianos recurren a las tácticas de dispersión, principalmente en las zonas residenciales de Mariupol. Al mismo tiempo, entre sus tareas principales se encuentran no solo los intentos de resistir a las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa y el NM de la RPD, sino también el bombardeo de corredores humanitarios para evitar que la población civil abandone la ciudad. Después de todo, cuanta más gente se va de Mariupol, menos oportunidades tienen los militantes de usar escudos humanos. En este sentido, los "Azov"* se retiran más a menudo a los barrios donde permanecen los civiles, usándolos de hecho como rehenes.

**

El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa aún no ha comentado oficialmente sobre el uso de TOS.

*https://topwar.ru/193808-primenenie...kse-mariupolskogo-predprijatija-azovstal.html*


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Lo que debe ser Rusia ahora mismo, que es la madre del borrego.



Mira cómo no se apuesta nada...farolero farolero, como el loco de "a que aprieto el botón".


----------



## Zhukov (22 Mar 2022)

Resumen de Cassad 22 Marzo 20:30 horas

1. Mariupol. Sigue la lucha en las calles.. Según las estimaciones de la RPD, de 14,5 mil miembros de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en un estado listo para el combate en el momento de la formación del caldero , en Mariupol queda aproximadamente la mitad. El resto están muertos, heridos, desaparecidos, capturados o infiltrados en la región de Zaporizhia.

2. Maryinka. Oeste de Donetsk, Asaltando el pueblo. Las tropas se están moviendo lentamente, pero aún queda mucho trabajo por hacer antes de que esta zona fortificada esté completamente despejada.

3. Ugledar. Las tropas se acercan a Velikaya Novoselka desde el sur, y también avanzaron a través de la defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas y avanzaron a la localidad.Novomikhailovka. Aún no se ha tomado Ugledar.

4. Avdeyevka. Sin cambios significativos. Rechazado contraataque de la 25ª Brigada ukra en Verkhnetoretskoye. Combates en curso en la zona de Novoselka 2

5. Lugansk. En Lisichansk, Severodonetsk y Popasnoya sin novedad. Se han desplegado unidades de Chechenia en el frente para participar en la limpieza de asentamientos.

6. Izyum. Combates, pero es demasiado pronto para hablar de algún punto de inflexión. Ataques aéreos en la aglomeración de la región de Sslaviansk-Kramatorsk, así como ataques en el cruce ferroviario en la localidad de Pavlograd y objetivos en la localidad de Lozovaya.

7. Kharkov. Sin cambios significativos. Luchando al norte y al este de la ciudad. Las batallas principales, como antes, tienen lugar en algún lugar de las afueras

8.Kiev. Sin cambios importantes. A pesar de la "contraofensiva", hoy Ucrania ha reconocido que las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas controlan Bucha , Gostomel y parte de Irpen. Y la tarea principal del enemigo es mantener la localidad. Al oeste de Kiev, los combates de intensidad moderada continuaron al noreste de Brovary. Chernihiv-sin cambios.

9. Nikolaev-Odessa. Nuevos golpes serios a la ciudad. La infraestructura portuaria está gravemente dañada. Varios objetivos y grupos de soldados fueron destruidos. No hay acciones ofensivas activas. Según informes, la fragata _Admiral Makarov _destruyó el buque ucraniano _Neteshin_, que estaba fondeando minas.

10. Zaporozhe.
Movimientos de tropas en la dirección Kamenskoe-Orekhov-Gulyai-Pole. Hay un reagrupamiento de fuerzas. Pero es poco probable que la ofensiva comience antes del barrido de Mariupol. Nikopol-sin cambios.


----------



## Aurkitu (22 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Los rusos no controlan el espacio aereo, han perdido muchos aviones y ya no se arriesgan, teniendo en cuenta que los aviones rusos pueden practicamente derribarse con un tirachinas gordo.



¿A que altura llegan los _tirachinas gordos_? ¿Las tropas rusas van a ser cercadas en centros urbanos o son las ucranianas que saldrán a campo abierto? Visto lo del centro comercial, como se dice, si _hay_ voluntad, pueden. No hacerlo es aún peor. En breve lo veremos.


----------



## rejon (22 Mar 2022)

*La OMS confirma que 62 estructuras sanitarias en Ucrania han sufrido ataques.*
La *Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS)* dijo hoy que ha verificado que 62 estructuras de atención médica en *Ucrania *han sido afectadas por ataques desde que empezó la invasión por parte de *Rusia *y que otros incidentes similares están siendo investigados.


----------



## Impresionante (22 Mar 2022)

Brutal


----------



## PutoNWO (22 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


>



Tremendo compañero, tuvieron un último Valls premonitorio de muerte. Joder


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (22 Mar 2022)

Me gusta lo que leo


----------



## arriondas (22 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Lo que debe ser Rusia ahora mismo, que es la madre del borrego.



Pues la situación está bastante normal, que quieres que te diga.


----------



## dabuti (22 Mar 2022)

Los centros comerciales ucranianos parecen, si miras debajo, cuarteles....menudos tramposos y mentirosos.


----------



## Roedr (22 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Resumen de Cassad 22 Marzo 20:30 horas
> 
> 1. Mariupol. Sigue la lucha en las calles.. Según las estimaciones de la RPD, de 14,5 mil miembros de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en un estado listo para el combate en el momento de la formación del caldero , en Mariupol queda aproximadamente la mitad. El resto están muertos, heridos, desaparecidos, capturados o infiltrados en la región de Zaporizhia.
> 
> ...



¿Bielorrusia entra en Ucrania?


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (22 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Ya estamos con lo del No pasarán... Estos no aprenden, al final pasaron.



Tienes un cacao mental curioso sobre este tema.


----------



## tomasjos (22 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania asegura que el ejército de Rusia tiene comida, munición y combustible "para no más de tres días" *
> El Estado Mayor del Ejército de *Ucrania *ha publicado un mensaje en Facebook en el que relata las dificultades que se están encontrando las tropas de *Vladímir Putin* y las victorias propias. "Las *fuerzas de ocupación rusas* que operan en Ucrania tienen suministros de munición y comida para no más de tres días, la situación es similar con el combustible", señalaría. "Los ocupantes no han podido organizar una ruta para satisfacer las necesidades de la agrupación de tropas", añadiría. Del mismo modo aseguran que lasa fuerzas ucranianas "siguen golpeando a grupos de tropas enemigas que intentan mantener los territorios capturados", logrando "éxito en ciertas áreas". Además insistió en que "los agresores siguen llevando a cabo un trabajo agresivo de propaganda para que *Bielorrusia *participe en la guerra".



Esto es facil de ver. Si para el lunes próximo el ejército ruso se ha retirado o ha sido vencido entonces esta claro que los ucranianos dan información veraz. En caso contrario yo no volvería a hacer caso a sus informes. Quedarían inhabilitados para poder decir nada mas


----------



## Michael_Knight (22 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Los ciudadanos de Mariúpol serán evacuados a Zaporiyia.*
> Los residentes de *Mariúpol*, asediada y bombardeada por los rusos desde hace semanas, podrán salir de la ciudad en corredores humanitarios diarios, según ha informado la v*iceprimera ministra de Ucrania, Iryna Vereschuk*, a través de su canal de Telegram.
> 
> *Vereschuk *dijo en un vídeo emitido a través de dicho canal que se está "trabajando duro en la evacuación de los residentes de *Mariúpol*" y afirmó que funcionarán tres rutas, que irán hasta la vecina ciudad de *Zaporiyia*, al norte.



¿Pero no la iban a "liberar" los rusos antes del domingo pasado?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

El francés se nota que está en elecciones…
*MOSCÚ, 22 de marzo - RIA Novosti.* Vladimir Putin y su colega francés Emmanuel Macron tuvieron una conversación telefónica, durante la cual discutieron la situación en Ucrania y la operación especial rusa para desnazificar el país. Así lo informó el servicio de prensa del Kremlin.
La conversación tuvo lugar por iniciativa de la parte francesa.








Путин и Макрон обсудили по телефону ситуацию вокруг Украины


Владимир Путин и его французский коллега Эммануэль Макрон провели телефонный разговор, во время которого обсудили ситуацию на Украине и российскую спецоперацию... РИА Новости, 23.03.2022




ria.ru


----------



## rejon (22 Mar 2022)

*Robles teme una guerra larga en Ucrania.*
La *ministra de Defensa, Margarita Robles*, ha considerado este martes que al *presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin*, le ha salido "mal" su estrategia de invadir *Ucrania *de forma rápida, lo que está derivando en una guerra larga para la que se prepara la *OTAN *y una "preocupante saña" de las tropas rusas con la población civil.

En declaraciones en TVE, *Robles *ha señalado que "hay que pensar en una guerra larga" después de que *Putin *haya fracasado en su "planificación" de invadir *Ucrania *y tomar *Kiev *de forma rápida.


----------



## PutoNWO (22 Mar 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *El uso de TOS "Solntsepyok" no deja ninguna posibilidad para los militantes en el complejo de talleres de la empresa Mariupol "Azovstal" *
> 
> 
> La operación para liberar a Mariupol continúa. Y cuantos más civiles abandonan la ciudad, más información tiene el mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF y la Milicia Popular de la RPD sobre el despliegue de puntos de tiro de formaciones armadas ucranianas, incluidos los militantes de Azov (*una organización extremista prohibida en Rusia).
> ...



Por cierto, ayer vi este vídeo cómo 5 veces. Y es tan impresionante que no sabía diferenciar si era de videojuego o no...


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Pues la situación está bastante normal, que quieres que te diga.




En tu aldea de la tundra y comiendo garbanzos todo el año, sólo os daréis cuenta el día de la fiesta anual del villorrio.

En vez de chancho tocarán ratas o ardillas.

Pero todo por la Madre Rusia.


----------



## Evangelion (22 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Los rusos tienen una larga tradición de "_perder al principio_", porque son desordenados, borrachos, impetuosos.
> 
> Pero también tiene una larga tradición de "_dejarlo todo hasta el final_" y por eso *derrotaron a los turcos, a Napoleón o a los alemanes.*
> 
> ...



Es problema es que esta vez se enfrentan a alguien con la misma mentalidad de "no se amedrentarán por 1000 ó 10000 muertos" los ucranianos y que además luchan en casa.


----------



## Billy Ray (22 Mar 2022)

Suspendiendo cuentas pro-rusas en tuiter...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## dabuti (22 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Los europeos del norte ya tenían su chiringo desde mucho antes.
> 
> Tiene los días contaus, pero aquí lo único que hay son países que quieren entrar, hoyga.



Para mamar las subvenciones sus cuatro politiquillos y tener libertad de movimiento Schengen para matar el hambre y que sus habitantes se piren libremente.

Porque viendo cómo están Polonia, Bulgaria o Rumanía, con millones de sus ciudadanos emigrando, no veo riqueza en ningún lado.


----------



## Aurkitu (22 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> El otro 99% ha servido para descuartizar orcos, hoy no duermes, lol.
> 
> De todas maneras, para los impuestos que pagaréis...



Pues los proporcionales a lo cobro y lo que consumo. Algunos sudamos en trabajos de _merda_ para que otros se rasquen. ¿Lo de orco es una palabra que os obligan a repetir?


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

Aviones los justos, hágame caso.

Más de los que deseáramos, pero todo se andará...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Es problema es que esta vez se enfrentan a alguien con la misma mentalidad de "no se amedrentarán por 1000 ó 10000 muertos" los ucranianos y que además luchan en casa.



Putin va a utilizar el método checheno…los muertos son lo de menos. Algunos aún piensan que es Yeltsein…


----------



## Bartleby (22 Mar 2022)

Como flipa la prensa pelota y creadora de relatos. Lo de Churchill diciendo "we shall fight on the beaches....... we shall never surrender" un puta mierda en comparación con esto


----------



## Oso Polar (22 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Marsupia se ha extrenado como Polla Blanca, ya lleva el casquito corto de color blanco. Aqui haciendo un panjégirico del cocainómano:



Ni modales tiene el tipo este.


----------



## rejon (22 Mar 2022)

*Japón ve "irracional" e "inaceptable" que Moscú suspenda negociaciones de paz.*
El primer ministro nipón,* Fumio Kishida*, consideró hoy "extremadamente irracional y totalmente inaceptable" la decisión anunciada por Rusia de suspender las negociaciones de un tratado de paz a raíz de las sanciones impuestas por Tokio tras la invasión de Ucrania.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (22 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Esto es otra cosa, cubriendo una retirada de una patrulla con fuego de supresión. Todos a cubierto y bien separados, gran diferencia, esos saben su oficio.



Aquí no ve a ninguno haciendo el cabra, todos detrás de los abrigos... y a diferencia del otro vídeo sí se escuchan los disparos enemigos


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Para mamar las subvenciones sus cuatro politiquillos y tener libertad de movimiento Schengen para matar el hambre y que sus habitantes se piren libremente.
> 
> Porque viendo cómo están Polonia, Bulgaria o Rumanía, con millones de sus ciudadanos emigrando, no veo riqueza en ningún lado.



Un búlgaro de hoy día es archimillonario al lado de uno de los 70.

Y al menos se puede pirar, DETALLE MUY IMPORTANTE y en el que ud, como buen cerdo carcelero, no repara...


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (22 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Robles teme una guerra larga en Ucrania.*
> La *ministra de Defensa, Margarita Robles*, ha considerado este martes que al *presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin*, le ha salido "mal" su estrategia de invadir *Ucrania *de forma rápida, lo que está derivando en una guerra larga para la que se prepara la *OTAN *y una "preocupante saña" de las tropas rusas con la población civil.
> 
> En declaraciones en TVE, *Robles *ha señalado que "hay que pensar en una guerra larga" después de que *Putin *haya fracasado en su "planificación" de invadir *Ucrania *y tomar *Kiev *de forma rápida.



Mandar armas solo significa alargar la guerra, pero mandan armas como si de verdad pensaran que Ucrania pudiera ganar. 
Tontos no son, así que no entiendo estas declaraciones y a quien van dirigidas.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (22 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Como flipa la prensa pelota y creadora de relatos. Lo de Churchill diciendo "we shall fight on the beaches....... we shall never surrender" un puta mierda en comparación con esto



De que se ríe? A que viene ese ambiente tan distendido y jovial de modo público en el contexto en el que está su país y sus ciudadanos?


----------



## Eneko Aritza (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (22 Mar 2022)

*Un convoy de policías partirá de Madrid a final de mes hasta la frontera de Polonia para ayudar en la acogida de refugiados de la guerra en Ucrania.*
Representantes de *CSIF Madrid*, sindicato mayoritario en la *Policía Local *en España, y *JUPOL *Madrid partirán a finales de mes con un convoy hasta la frontera de *Polonia *con *Ucrania *para ayudar en la acogida de refugiados, han informado las organizaciones sindicales policiales en un comunicado.

También colaborarán en el reparto de material necesario en Ucrania. El convoy con varias furgonetas irá cargado de medicinas y alimentos.

La ONG *Mensajeros de la Paz* es la encargada de organizar la recogida del material que CSIF Madrid y JUPOL Madrid harán llegar a las familias ucranianas, además de gestionar los fondos económicos de las aportaciones que realicen los empleados públicos y policías nacionales.

En el viaje de vuelta a España está previsto que varios refugiados de guerra viajen en el convoy hasta Madrid, donde les esperarán familias de acogida. Los ucranianos que lleguen a la Comunidad de Madrid ya tienen lugar de residencia asignado, tarea que se ha organizado directamente con la Embajada de Ucrania en España y la ONG Remar. Informa Europa Press


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Mandar armas solo significa alargar la guerra, pero mandan armas como si de verdad pensaran que Ucrania pudiera ganar.
> Tontos no son, así que no entiendo estas declaraciones y a quien van dirigidas.



Intentan un escenario sirio en Europa. Solo falta que algún país de la OTAN ocupe algo del territorio ucraniano…


----------



## Nico (22 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Es problema es que esta vez se enfrentan a alguien con la misma mentalidad de "no se amedrentarán por 1000 ó 10000 muertos" los ucranianos y que además luchan en casa.




En esto llevas la razón. Afganos, sirios, chechenos, armenios, rusos, ucranianos, palestinos... todos ellos comparten ese particular espíritu guerrero que no cede ante nada.


----------



## rejon (22 Mar 2022)

*La Unión Europea financiará más armas para Ucrania.*
Los ministros de Exteriores de la Unión Europea (UE) dieron su acuerdo político para* financiar con otros 500 millones de euros armas para que Ucrania se defienda del invasor ruso*.

Además, decidieron seguir explorando *nuevas sanciones contra Moscú *que podrían afectar las *exportaciones energéticas, en concreto de petróleo o carbón*


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## MICROLITO (22 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * En estos instantes, se anuncia una Alerta Aérea en toda Ucrania!!
> * El opositor Alexei Navalni es condenado a otros 9 años de cárcel.
> * La ONU tiene ya registrados más de 3,5 millones de refugiados.
> * El canciller alemán dice que la guerra podría ser de larga duración
> ...



-


----------



## ussser (22 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


>



Increíble.


----------



## El Exterminador (22 Mar 2022)

Por ignorancia o necedad al final, por no aceptar una derrota inevitable y poder salvar los restos y la integridad de mayor parte del país, al final acabará media Ucrania fragmentada en otras repúblicas(sin contar lo que se pueda anexar rusia)


----------



## rejon (22 Mar 2022)

*Rusia ha destruido ya 10 hospitales en la guerra de Ucrania, según el Ministerio de Salud.*
El ministro de Salud de *Ucrania*, *Viktor Lyashko*, ha afirmado este martes que los ataques de *Rusia *han destruido ya 10 hospitales en la *guerra en Ucrania*, y que en muchos otros se ha interrumpido el abastecimiento de medicamentos y de suministros debido a los combates.

En una intervención en la televisión nacional, ha afirmado que las pruebas de *Covid-19* se están realizando sólo en áreas donde no hay enfrentamientos, y esto está complicando los esfuerzos para rastrear la enfermedad. Informa Reuters


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

soyuz z









Mr. Deeds


Soyuz-2.1a launch Z ☆ V




anonup.com






https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2022/03/bC7A6nb43GeeCEiU7YcX_22_48d8adf292119a44090aa1da0cdb6983_video_original.mp4


----------



## Antiparticula (22 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Como flipa la prensa pelota y creadora de relatos. Lo de Churchill diciendo "we shall fight on the beaches....... we shall never surrender" un puta mierda en comparación con esto



¿la perrolista se considerará corresponsal de guerra?

Jijiji.


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Qué espera Bielorrusia a cambio de esto?. ¿Un buen trozo de Ucrania?, ¿Pueden plantear que les dejen un corredor hasta Odesa para tener acceso al mar?.
> 
> Ucrania no es que vaya a perder la guerra, sino que la conversación va sobre en cuantos trozos será partida.



Si estalla la guerra con la Otan, esperara conseguir su salida al mar Baltico por Lituania, el puerto de Klaipeda se usaba para exportar e importar mercancias desde Bielorrusia.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (22 Mar 2022)

¿No decían que a los rusos no les quedaban misiles?


----------



## El-Mano (22 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Preferiría antes que me hubiesen fusilado o decapitado con una catana



Fragmento de la pelicula "los hombres detrás del sol"


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (22 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Pues la situación está bastante normal, que quieres que te diga.



Jajajaja. Qué quieres que te diga.


----------



## eltonelero (22 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * En estos instantes, se anuncia una Alerta Aérea en toda Ucrania!!
> * El opositor Alexei Navalni es condenado a otros 9 años de cárcel.
> * La ONU tiene ya registrados más de 3,5 millones de refugiados.
> * El canciller alemán dice que la guerra podría ser de larga duración
> ...



el mundo fuera de tik-tok y twitter otánico


----------



## MICROLITO (22 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> El Kremlin no descarta el uso de Armas Nucleares.
> En una entrevista con la CNN, el portavoz del Kremlin Dimitri Peskov se niega a descartar el uso de armas nucleares en Ucrania,
> aduciendo que recurrirían a este armamento en caso de "amenaza existencial".



-


----------



## rejon (22 Mar 2022)

*Oleksii Reznikov: "Rusia está cometiendo un acto de genocidio contra Mariúpol"*
*Oleksii Reznikov*, ministro de Defensa de Ucrania, acusa a Rusia de estar cometiendo un "auténtico acto de genocidio contra la ciudad ucraniana de Mariúpol".

El ministro ucraniano denuncia que "400.000 ciudadanos se vieron rodeados sin agua, comida y casi sin conexiones" y que "Rusia ha matado a 150 niños ucranianos y destruyó más de 400 escuelas y guarderías" y "aniquilado a miles y miles de civiles".


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

Es mucho tiempo intentando mentir…deberían darse cuenta que no se puede seguir…


----------



## bigmaller (22 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Oleksii Reznikov: "Rusia está cometiendo un acto de genocidio contra Mariúpol"*
> *Oleksii Reznikov*, ministro de Defensa de Ucrania, acusa a Rusia de estar cometiendo un "auténtico acto de genocidio contra la ciudad ucraniana de Mariúpol".
> 
> El ministro ucraniano denuncia que "400.000 ciudadanos se vieron rodeados sin agua, comida y casi sin conexiones" y que "Rusia ha matado a 150 niños ucranianos y destruyó más de 400 escuelas y guarderías" y "aniquilado a miles y miles de civiles".



Menudo hijoputa... El zelenski


----------



## aserejee (22 Mar 2022)

en lefigaro hablan de dos impactos tochos en mariupol









DIRECT - Guerre en Ukraine : la Russie n'utilisera l'arme nucléaire qu'en cas de «menace existentielle», affirme le Kremlin


Au 27e jour de l'invasion russe en Ukraine, le porte-parole du Kremlin, Dmitri Peskov, a rappelé dans quelles conditions Moscou pourrait être amené à utiliser l'arme nucléaire. Emmanuel Macron a, de son côté, dénoncé l'usage par la Russie «d'armes explosives dans des zones densément peuplées».




www.lefigaro.fr





Deux «bombes superpuissantes» ont frappé Marioupol, ce mardi

[https://i]

Au 27e jour du conflit en Ukraine, deux «bombes superpuissantes» ont frappé mardi Marioupol, selon les autorités de la grande ville portuaire ravagée par les bombardements russes où 200.000 civils sont coincés, tandis que les habitants de Kiev, sous couvre-feu, se terraient chez eux.

>> Lire aussi : Écrasée par les bombes, la ville stratégique de Marioupol refuse de capituler


----------



## bigmaller (22 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Estos seguramente estén interesados y seguro que compran con descuento



Gratis. Algun capullo no sabe ni a lo que le ha dado el thanks!!! !


----------



## Fauna iberica (22 Mar 2022)

Rusia ha ganado la guerra, lo que queda son labores de limpieza - mpr21


En una entrevista, Larry C. Johnson, un antiguo oficial de la CIA, asegura que Rusia ya ha ganado la guerra y que sólo quedan labores de limpieza. Durante 24 años Johnson entrenó a los comandos de operaciones especiales del ejército de Estados Unidos y luego trabajó en la Oficina de Lucha contra...



mpr21.info





*Rusia ha ganado la guerra, lo que queda son labores de limpieza*

En una entrevista, Larry C. Johnson, un antiguo oficial de la CIA, asegura que Rusia ya ha ganado la guerra y que sólo quedan labores de limpieza. Durante 24 años Johnson entrenó a los comandos de operaciones especiales del ejército de Estados Unidos y luego trabajó en la Oficina de Lucha contra el Terrorismo del Departamento de Estado.

*¿Puedes explicar por qué crees que Rusia está ganando la guerra en Ucrania?*
Larry C. Johnson: En las primeras 24 horas de la operación militar rusa en Ucrania, se destruyeron todas las capacidades de interceptación de radares terrestres ucranianos. Sin estos radares, la fuerza aérea ucraniana perdió su capacidad de interceptación aire-aire. Durante las tres semanas siguientes, Rusia estableció una zona de exclusión aérea de facto sobre Ucrania. Aunque sigue siendo vulnerable a los misiles tierra-aire [Manpad] suministrados a los ucranianos por Estados Unidos y la OTAN, no hay indicios de que Rusia haya tenido que reducir sus operaciones aéreas de combate.

También me llamó la atención la llegada de Rusia a Kiev a los tres días de la invasión. Recordé que los nazis tardaron siete semanas en llegar a Kiev durante la Operación Barbarroja y otras siete semanas en someter la ciudad. Los nazis tenían la ventaja de no escatimar esfuerzos para evitar víctimas civiles y estaban ansiosos por destruir la infraestructura esencial. Sin embargo, muchos supuestos expertos militares estadounidenses afirmaron que Rusia estaba empantanada. Cuando se posicionó durante más de una semana al norte de Kiev, una zona de 24 millas (ó 40 millas, dependiendo de la fuente de noticias), quedó claro que la capacidad de Ucrania para lanzar operaciones militares significativas había sido eliminada. Si su artillería estaba intacta, esta columna era presa fácil para la destrucción masiva. Esto no ocurrió. Además, si los ucranianos tuvieran una capacidad viable de ala fija o rotatoria, deberían haber destruido esta columna desde el aire. Esto no ocurrió. O, si tuvieran una capacidad viable de misiles de crucero, deberían haber hecho llover el infierno sobre la columna rusa supuestamente bloqueada. Eso no ocurrió. Los ucranianos ni siquiera montaron una emboscada significativa de infantería contra la columna con sus Javelin americanas recién suministradas.

La escala y el alcance del ataque ruso son notables. En tres semanas conquistaron un territorio mayor que la masa terrestre del Reino Unido. A continuación, llevaron a cabo ataques selectivos contra ciudades e instalaciones militares clave. No hemos visto ni un solo caso en el que una unidad ucraniana del tamaño de un regimiento o brigada haya atacado y derrotado a una unidad rusa comparable. Por el contrario, los rusos han dividido el ejército ucraniano en fragmentos y han cortado sus líneas de comunicación. Los rusos están consolidando su control de Mariupol y han asegurado todos los accesos al Mar Negro. Ucrania está ahora aislada hacia el sur y el norte.

Me gustaría señalar que a Estados Unidos le costó más capturar tanto territorio en Irak en 2003, cuando luchaba contra una fuerza militar mucho más pequeña y menos capaz. Así que esta operación rusa debería asustar a los dirigentes militares y políticos estadounidenses.

La gran noticia llegó esta semana con los ataques de misiles rusos a las bases de facto de la OTAN en Yavoriv y Zhytomyr. La OTAN realizó un entrenamiento de ciberseguridad en Zhytomyr en septiembre de 2018 y describió a Ucrania como un “socio de la OTAN”. Zhytomyr fue destruida por misiles hipersónicos el sábado. Yavoriv sufrió un destino similar el pasado domingo. Era el principal centro de entrenamiento y logística que la OTAN y el EUCOM utilizaban para suministrar cazas y armas a Ucrania. Muchos militares y civiles de la base resultaron heridos.

No sólo Rusia ha estado golpeando y destruyendo regularmente bases utilizadas por la OTAN desde 2015, sino que no ha habido alertas de ataque aéreo ni se han detenido los misiles atacantes.

*¿Por qué los medios de comunicación intentan convencer al pueblo ucraniano de que puede prevalecer en su guerra contra Rusia? Si lo que dices es correcto, entonces todos los civiles que son enviados a luchar contra el ejército ruso, están muriendo en una guerra que no pueden ganar. No entiendo por qué los medios de comunicación quieren engañar a la gente en un tema tan serio. ¿Qué opinas de esta cuestión?*
Larry C. Johnson: Es una combinación de ignorancia y pereza. En lugar de informar de verdad, la gran mayoría de los medios de comunicación, impresos y electrónicos, así como las grandes empresas tecnológicas, apoyan una campaña de propaganda masiva. Recuerdo cuando George W. Bush era Hitler. Recuerdo cuando Donald Trump era Hitler. Y ahora tenemos un nuevo Hitler, Vladimir Putin. Es un plan de juego cansado y fallido. Cualquiera que se atreva a plantear cuestiones legítimas es inmediatamente tachado de marioneta de Putin o de títere de Rusia. Cuando no se pueden discutir los hechos, el único recurso es el insulto.

*La semana pasada, el coronel Douglas MacGregor fue invitado al programa de Tucker Carlson. Sus opiniones sobre la guerra son sorprendentemente similares a las tuyas. Esto es lo que dijo en la entrevista: ‘La guerra ha terminado realmente para los ucranianos. Han volado en pedazos, no hay duda de ello, a pesar de lo que oímos en nuestros medios de comunicación. Así que la verdadera pregunta para nosotros en este momento es la siguiente: ¿vamos a convivir con el pueblo ruso y su gobierno o vamos a seguir con este tipo de cambio de régimen disfrazado de guerra ucraniana? ¿Vamos a dejar de utilizar a Ucrania como ariete contra Moscú, que es efectivamente lo que hemos estado haciendo?’
¿Estás de acuerdo con MacGregor en que el verdadero objetivo de empujar a Rusia a una guerra en Ucrania era el ‘cambio de régimen’? En segundo lugar, ¿estás de acuerdo en que Ucrania está siendo utilizada como base para que Estados Unidos lleve a cabo una guerra por delegación contra Rusia?*
Larry C. Johnson: Doug es un excelente analista, pero no estoy de acuerdo con él. No creo que haya nadie en el gobierno de Biden lo suficientemente inteligente como para pensar y planificar en estos términos estratégicos. En mi opinión, los últimos siete años han estado marcados por la inercia del statu quo de la OTAN. Lo que quiero decir con esto es que la OTAN y Washington creían que podían seguir deslizándose al este de las fronteras rusas sin provocar una reacción. La OTAN y el EUCOM realizaban regularmente ejercicios -incluido el entrenamiento “ofensivo”- y proporcionaban equipos. Creo que los informes en Estados Unidos de que la CIA estaba proporcionando entrenamiento paramilitar a las unidades ucranianas que operan en el Donbas son creíbles. Pero me cuesta creer que después de nuestras debacles en Irak y Afganistán, de repente tengamos estrategas del nivel de Sun Tzu manejando los hilos en Washington.

Hay un aire de desesperación en Washington. Además de tratar de desterrar todo lo ruso, el gobierno de Biden está tratando de intimidar a China, India y Arabia Saudí. No veo que ninguno de estos países se ponga a la cola. Creo que el equipo de Biden ha cometido un error fatal al tratar de demonizar todas las cosas y personas rusas. Por el contrario, une al pueblo ruso detrás de Putin y está dispuesto a emprender una larga lucha.

Me sorprende el error de cálculo de que las sanciones económicas contra Rusia la pondrían de rodillas. Lo cierto es lo contrario. Rusia es autosuficiente y no depende de las importaciones. Sus exportaciones son esenciales para el bienestar económico de Occidente. Si niega a Occidente el trigo, la potasa, el gas, el petróleo, el paladio, el níquel acabado y otros minerales esenciales, las economías europea y estadounidense se verán perjudicadas. Y este intento de coaccionar a Rusia mediante sanciones ha hecho que sea muy probable que el papel del dólar estadounidense como moneda de reserva internacional aparezca en el basurero de la historia.

*Desde su famoso discurso en Munich en 2007, Putin se ha quejado de la ‘arquitectura de seguridad mundial’. En Ucrania vemos que estos persistentes problemas de seguridad pueden convertirse en una guerra en toda regla. Como saben, en diciembre, Putin planteó una serie de exigencias en materia de seguridad rusa, pero la administración Biden las ignoró y nunca respondió. Putin quería garantías por escrito de que la expansión de la OTAN no incluiría a Ucrania (adhesión) y de que no se desplegarían sistemas de misiles nucleares en Rumanía o Polonia. ¿Crees que las exigencias de Putin no son razonables?*
Larry C. Johnson: Creo que las exigencias de Putin son perfectamente razonables. El problema es que el 99 por ciento de los estadounidenses no tiene ni idea del tipo de provocación militar que la OTAN y Estados Unidos han llevado a cabo en los últimos siete años. Siempre se ha dicho al público que los ejercicios militares son “defensivos”. Esto no es cierto. Ahora nos enteramos de que la DTRA estaba financiando laboratorios biológicos en Ucrania. Supongo que Putin podría aceptar los sistemas de misiles nucleares de Estados Unidos en Polonia y Rumanía si Biden acepta los sistemas rusos comparables en Cuba, Venezuela y México. Si consideramos la situación en estos términos, podemos empezar a entender que las exigencias de Putin no son ni locas ni irrazonables.

*Los medios de comunicación rusos informan de que misiles rusos ‘de alta precisión, lanzados desde el aire’ han alcanzado una instalación en el oeste de Ucrania ‘matando a más de 100 tropas locales y mercenarios extranjeros’. Al parecer, el centro de entrenamiento de operaciones especiales estaba situado cerca de la ciudad de Ovruch, que está a sólo 15 millas de la frontera con Polonia. ¿Qué puedes decirnos sobre este incidente? ¿Intentaba Rusia enviar un mensaje a la OTAN?*
Larry C. Johnson: Respuesta corta: ¡sí! Los ataques militares rusos en el oeste de Ucrania durante la semana pasada han conmocionado y alarmado a los funcionarios de la OTAN. El primer golpe se dio el domingo 13 de marzo en Yavoriv, Ucrania. Rusia atacó la base con varios misiles, algunos de los cuales se cree que son hipersónicos. Más de 200 personas murieron, entre ellas personal militar y de inteligencia estadounidense y británico, y cientos más resultaron heridas. Muchos han sufrido lesiones catastróficas, como amputaciones, y están hospitalizados. Sin embargo, la OTAN y los medios de comunicación occidentales han mostrado poco interés en informar sobre este desastre.

Yavoriv era una importante base de avanzada para la OTAN. Hasta febrero (antes de la invasión rusa de Ucrania), el Mando de Instrucción del 7 Ejército estadounidense operó desde Yavoriv hasta mediados de febrero. Rusia no se detuvo allí. Las noticias militares de ASB informan de que Rusia atacó otro emplazamiento, Delyatyn, que está a 60 millas al sureste de Yavoriv (el jueves, creo). Ayer, Rusia atacó Zytomyr, otro lugar en el que la OTAN estaba presente. Putin ha enviado un mensaje muy claro: las fuerzas de la OTAN en Ucrania serán consideradas y tratadas como combatientes. Punto y aparte.

*El presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky ha sido presentado por los medios de comunicación occidentales como un ‘dirigente de guerra’ y un ‘Winston Churchill’ moderno. Lo que los medios de comunicación no dicen a sus lectores es que Zelensky ha tomado una serie de medidas para reforzar su control del poder mientras socava las frágiles instituciones democráticas de Ucrania. Por ejemplo, Zelensky ha ‘prohibido once medios de comunicación de la oposición’ y ha tratado de impedir que el dirigente del mayor partido de la oposición ucraniana, Viktor Medvedchuk, se presente a las elecciones bajo la falsa acusación de ‘financiar el terrorismo’. Este no es el comportamiento de un dirigente seriamente comprometido con la democracia.
¿Qué opinas de Zelensky? ¿Es realmente el ‘dirigente patriótico’ que los medios de comunicación presentan como tal?*
Larry C. Johnson: Zelensky es comediante y actor. Y no uno muy bueno, en mi opinión. Occidente está utilizando cínicamente el hecho de que es judío para distraer la atención del considerable contingente de neonazis (y con esto me refiero a los nazis reales que todavía celebran las hazañas de la unidad ucraniana de las Waffen SS cuando luchó junto a los nazis en la Segunda Guerra Mundial). Los hechos son claros: prohíbe los partidos políticos de la oposición y cierra los medios de comunicación de la oposición. Supongo que ésta es la nueva definición de “democracia”.

*¿Cómo termina? Hay un excelente post en el sitio web de Moon of Alabama titulado ‘What Will Be The Geographic End State Of The War In Ukraine’. El autor de la entrada, Bernard, parece pensar que Ucrania acabará dividida a lo largo del río Dniéper ‘y en el sur a lo largo de la costa, que tiene una población mayoritariamente rusa’. También dice que eso ‘eliminaría el acceso ucraniano al Mar Negro y crearía un puente terrestre hacia Transnistria, que está separada de Moldavia, que está bajo protección rusa. El resto de Ucrania sería un estado sin salida al mar, mayoritariamente agrícola, desarmado y demasiado pobre para convertirse rápidamente en una nueva amenaza para Rusia. Políticamente, estaría dominada por los fascistas gallegos, que se convertirían en un gran problema para la Unión Europea’.
¿Qué te parece? ¿Impondrá Putin su propio acuerdo territorial en Ucrania para reforzar la seguridad rusa y poner fin a las hostilidades, o es más probable otro escenario?*
Larry C. Johnson: Estoy de acuerdo con Moon [of Alabama]. El objetivo principal de Putin es proteger a Rusia de las amenazas extranjeras y asegurar el divorcio con Occidente. Rusia cuenta con los recursos físicos necesarios para ser independiente y está en proceso de hacer realidad esa visión.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Estos seguramente estén interesados y seguro que compran con descuento


----------



## EGO (22 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



El paquismo ruso en esta guerra solo podia acabar asi.

Ir a embolsar Kiev... y al final acabar ellos embolsados.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (22 Mar 2022)

BOOOOOM


----------



## crocodile (22 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El francés se nota que está en elecciones…
> *MOSCÚ, 22 de marzo - RIA Novosti.* Vladimir Putin y su colega francés Emmanuel Macron tuvieron una conversación telefónica, durante la cual discutieron la situación en Ucrania y la operación especial rusa para desnazificar el país. Así lo informó el servicio de prensa del Kremlin.
> La conversación tuvo lugar por iniciativa de la parte francesa.
> 
> ...



Si pero el franchute no quita las sanciones, yo que Putin no me molestaba en oírlo.


----------



## rejon (22 Mar 2022)

*Casi 1.000 edificios destruidos por los bombardeos rusos en Jarkov.*
Casi 1.000 edificios han quedado destruidos por los bombardeos rusos en la ciudad de *Jarkov*, en el noreste de *Ucrania*, según el servicio de prensa del Ayuntamiento de la ciudad, situada a unos 50 kilómetros de la frontera con *Rusia*.

"Como resultado de los constantes bombardeos de *Jarkov *por parte del ejército de *Rusia*, 972 edificios han sido destruidos en la ciudad, más de las tres cuartas partes de los cuales, unos 778, eran edificios residenciales", afirma el alcalde, *Ihor Terkhov*.

"La situación en la ciudad sigue siendo difícil, el bombardeo de las zonas residenciales no se detiene y los servicios de rescate, junto con los servicios públicos y los voluntarios, continúan las tareas de desescombro", dice el Ayuntamiento. Informa Efe


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Mar 2022)

Los habran capturado en Varsovia, el titiritero esta en la embajada de los EEUU !!!.  

PD- Para noticia buena, la del "supuesto" alcalde ukro secuestrado, dice que los rusos lo liberaron a cambio de 9 soldados ruskies, carraspera, carraspera...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Si pero el franchute no quita las sanciones, yo que Putin no me molestaba en oírlo.



El ruso no se fía de nadie, por eso lo primero que hizo fue desplegar las armas nucleares, que siguen en posición de ataque…

Llevamos dos años de comedia para hacer un Barbarrosa II…pero los eslavos vieron la Jugada. Putin no es Stalin.


----------



## clapham5 (22 Mar 2022)

Es la inflacion , estupido 
Rusia no necesita ganar esta Guerra . Es mas , no necesita ni siquiera ocupar mas territorio . Solo necesita " aguantar " mas que Occidente 
La plebe iletrada olvida que Occidente no crea riqueza , sus Bancos Centrales no crean riqueza . 
La riqueza de Occidente la crean los empresarios y los empresarios han echado el freno . Las cuentas no le salen ...
En Espana los supermercados vacios porque los camioneros no pueden pagar el diesel , campesinos que no podran sembrar por falta de fertilzante , aerolineas quebradas porque no pueden atravesar el espacio aereo ruso . Ucrania no es el objetivo .
El objetivo es crear un nuevo paradigma , anular los Acuerdos de Yalta , Bretton Woods ...
Es la inflacion , estupido . Mientras las tropas rusas esten en Ucrania la inflacion en Occidente sera de DOS DIGITOS . Y esto es muy malo porque las clases proletarias no van a tolerarlo y saldran a las calles . Rusia no quiere ganar ( aun ) . 
Necesita que se vayan mas ukranianos . Putin no quiere una Ucrania " multicultural" , quiere una Ucrania rusa , mas rusa que _Cheburashka y _todavia hay mucho ukro en las calles . NIET ...Como minimo el 25 % de la poblacion tiene que irse ...
Y ademas , necesita que las materias primas sigan subiendo de precio . Si los precios de las materias primas suben , los precios de los productos acabados tambien suben . Los salarios tienen que subir , los costes laborales suben ...
Es la incertidumbre . Rusia no gana , pero tampoco pierde . Y mientras pone en jaque a Occidente va ganando 3000 Km2 de terreno como quien no quiere la cosa . Si la Guerra acabara ahora mismo Rusia habria arrebatado a Ucrania un territorio del tamano de Cuba 
El clapham es optimisma . Ve el vaso de vodka medio lleno . La URSS ha vuelto .


----------



## Guanotopía (22 Mar 2022)

Hásel-Paris Álvarez: Ser prorruso...


El autor que esto escribe no es prorruso, sino propaz



www.abc.es


----------



## Aurkitu (22 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> En tu aldea de la tundra y comiendo garbanzos todo el año, sólo os daréis cuenta el día de la fiesta anual del villorrio.
> 
> En vez de chancho tocarán ratas o ardillas.
> 
> Pero todo por la Madre Rusia.



Sepárate un poco del Jagger, que lo de chancho canta.


----------



## NPI (22 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En el telediarreo de Antonia3, han dicho que el periodico digital ruso donde se publico lo de los 10.000 muertos y 16.000 heridos fue hackeado y la pagina fue borrada a la mayor celeridad posible...
> 
> PD- El ratio entre muertos y heridos no era creible, *el portavoz del ejercito ruso no ha dado cifras de caidos y no se dedica a desmentir todos los bulos que circulan por internet.*



Cronología:
- Fue borrado y registrado en la caché
- Fue borrado y hackeado
- Pasado mañana ...


----------



## rejon (22 Mar 2022)

*Zelenski invita al Papa a convertirse en mediador con Rusia para resolver la guerra en Ucrania.*
El presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*, ha hablado este martes con el *Papa Francisco*, y le ha ofrecido adoptar un papel de mediación con *Rusia *para avanzar en la resolución de la *guerra en Ucrania*.

El *Papa Francisco* ha criticado implícitamente a *Rusia *y ha calificado la *guerra en Ucrania* como una "masacre sin sentido" injustificada.

"He hablado a Su Santidad sobre la difícil situación humanitaria y el bloqueo de los corredores humanitarios por parte de las tropas rusas. Agradecería el papel de mediador de la Santa Sede para acabar con tanto sufrimiento humano", ha afirmado *Zelenski* en un tuit. Informa Reuters


----------



## Proletario Blanco (22 Mar 2022)

Dos civilizaciones.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (22 Mar 2022)

Esto es como el "ezo eh falzo" de Nemesio el vulcanólogo...y no les preguntes qué es lo que es falso y porqué, que igual te dicen que tu pregunta también es "falsa"..


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (22 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> BOOOOOM


----------



## McNulty (22 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> BOOOOOM



Pero el Vacunas Villanueva no se supone que era liberal? la libertad de prensa ya para otro día y tal...
En cuanto rascas un poco les sale la vena del dictador reprimido.


----------



## alnitak (22 Mar 2022)

*LANZAMIENTO DE EL SOYUZ HOY*
*
NOTESE LA Z

JJAJAJAJAJAJAJA

*
*RUSIA ES LA HOSTIA*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)

Ese payaso está en asociacion criminal con el khanato mientras realizan matanzas en ucrania. 



Lma0Zedong dijo:


> BOOOOOM


----------



## rejon (22 Mar 2022)

*Zelenski presiona al Parlamento italiano para pedir más sanciones contra Rusia: "117 niños muertos, ése es el precio de la procrastinación"*
El presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, ha sido muy duro esta mañana en su discurso al Parlamento de Italia, donde ha recordado que hace una semana, en un encuentro con parlamentarios, les hablaba de los 79 niños muertos en la guerra en su país. "Ahora son 117. Éste es el precio de la procastinación con Rusia para parar esta guerra", ha advertido, y ha subrayado: "117 no es el número final porque cada día de guerra se perderán más vidas". "Necesitamos más sanciones, más presiones", ha pedido.

Con el asedio salvaje a Mariupol en el punto de mira, Zelenski ha apelado a los italianos a pensar en Génova, que tiene una población similar. "Y aquí no queda nada, sólo ruinas", ha descrito, "cadáveres en fosas comunes: esto está sucediendo en 2022". "Imaginen Génova completamente arrasada tras tres semanas de bombardeos que paran ni un minuto", ha invitado a los parlamentarios.

Zelenski ha recordado igualmente cómo Kiev ayudó a Roma durante la pandemia: "Os enviamos a nuestros médicos porque los necesitabais". "Estamos al límite de la supervivencia", ha rogado, "y ustedes podéis ayudarnos seguro. Ayuden de corazón a los ucranianos y se lo agradeceremos siempre".

"La guerra creada desde hace decenios por una persona que ha ganado tantísimo dinero con la exportación de petróleo y gas y pagando con él su guerra", ha afirmado Zelenski, "no termina en Ucrania. Ucrania es la puerta hacia Europa y la barbarie no debe entrar".


----------



## PutoNWO (22 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 995307
> 
> 
> 
> Dos civilizaciones.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (22 Mar 2022)

Combatiente de las fuerzas especiales rusas apodado Agente Stalin es asesinado en un nuevo golpe a Putin









Russian special forces fighter dubbed Agent Stalin killed in new blow to Putin


Documents found by Ukrainian forces in a captured armoured vehicle revealed the killed forces were Captain Konstantin Druzhkov, Islam Abduragimov and Shamil Aselderov




www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## chusto (22 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Rusia ha ganado la guerra, lo que queda son labores de limpieza - mpr21
> 
> 
> En una entrevista, Larry C. Johnson, un antiguo oficial de la CIA, asegura que Rusia ya ha ganado la guerra y que sólo quedan labores de limpieza. Durante 24 años Johnson entrenó a los comandos de operaciones especiales del ejército de Estados Unidos y luego trabajó en la Oficina de Lucha contra...
> ...



Esta entrevista es demoledora contra los medios de OCcidente, los mandos de la OTAN, el gobierno de Biden. Es casi una alabanza a la grandeza de Rusia y Putin. De verdad que es cierta??


----------



## MICROLITO (22 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Casi 1.000 edificios destruidos por los bombardeos rusos en Jarkov.*
> Casi 1.000 edificios han quedado destruidos por los bombardeos rusos en la ciudad de *Jarkov*, en el noreste de *Ucrania*, según el servicio de prensa del Ayuntamiento de la ciudad, situada a unos 50 kilómetros de la frontera con *Rusia*.
> 
> "Como resultado de los constantes bombardeos de *Jarkov *por parte del ejército de *Rusia*, 972 edificios han sido destruidos en la ciudad, más de las tres cuartas partes de los cuales, unos 778, eran edificios residenciales", afirma el alcalde, *Ihor Terkhov*.
> ...





alnitak dijo:


> *LANZAMIENTO DE EL SOYUZ HOY*
> 
> *NOTESE LA Z
> 
> ...



-
aDEMAS ES FALO.....nO SE PUEDE CONSENTIIIIR


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)

hay una bolsa de 20k orcos al norte de kiev, seria un nuevo nivel en el ridiculo del imperio pederasta


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> BOOOOOM



Vaya, vaya, con Villanueva, "el liberal". Liberal para mí, que para los demás no tengo. Este tío cada día se delata como más imbécil.


----------



## PutoNWO (22 Mar 2022)

Aquí la foto de @Proletario Blanco


----------



## ccartech (22 Mar 2022)

A #Mariupol Chechenos de la Federación Rusa (Chechenia), luchando contra las Fuerzas Ucranianas:


----------



## McNulty (22 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> *LANZAMIENTO DE EL SOYUZ HOY*
> 
> *NOTESE LA Z
> 
> ...



Ahora la ESA tendrá que lanzar sus cosas con cohetes yankees, si no me equivoco los lanzaba todos con cohetes rusos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)

La asociacion criminal y complicidad retorica en el genocidio no tienen nada que ver con la libertad de expresion, tienen que ver con una operacion especial terrorista para hacer geoingenierie poblacional.



Minsky Moment dijo:


> Vaya, vaya, con Villanueva, "el liberal". Liberal para mí, que para los demás no tengo. Este tío cada día se delata como más imbécil.


----------



## ccartech (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## alnitak (22 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Vaya, vaya, con Villanueva, "el liberal". Liberal para mí, que para los demás no tengo. Este tío cada día se delata como más imbécil.




*este villanueva es un payaso
ya se olio con el covid pero ahora apesta

y tiene voz de gilipollas*


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pero el Vacunas Villanueva no se supone que era liberal? la libertad de prensa ya para otro día y tal...
> En cuanto rascas un poco les sale la vena del dictador reprimido.



El único liberal que hay en España es Rallo, y es liberal en lo económico, que es su campo, no lo saques de ahí. Los demás, entre los mediáticos (youtube y demás mandangas) son solo perritos falderos encantados de concerse. Una auténtica chupipandi, todos "de un solo libro", como los del otro lado. Y sin digerirlo bien además, como los otros también.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

VAMOS A ROBARLE AL PRIMO ELON EL VIDEO DE STAR LINK PARA PONERLE EL SONIDO

*LANZAMIENTO DE EL SOYUZ HOY

NOTESE LA Z

JJAJAJAJAJAJAJA*

*AND LIFT OFF*








​


----------



## Lma0Zedong (22 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pero el Vacunas Villanueva no se supone que era liberal? la libertad de prensa ya para otro día y tal...
> En cuanto rascas un poco les sale la vena del dictador reprimido.



El gobierno de Letonia acusa a ese tipo de colaborar con la inteligencia rusa:



Fuente: Intel Slava Z


----------



## Araco (22 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Como flipa la prensa pelota y creadora de relatos. Lo de Churchill diciendo "we shall fight on the beaches....... we shall never surrender" un puta mierda en comparación con esto



Humorista kosher riéndose de los goyim. Al menos la guardia pretoriana acabó matando a Neron, ahora ni eso.


----------



## chusto (22 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Como flipa la prensa pelota y creadora de relatos. Lo de Churchill diciendo "we shall fight on the beaches....... we shall never surrender" un puta mierda en comparación con esto



Descojonandose el hijo de puta. Vaya bastardo. Se nota que tiene el culo bien a salvo de los bombardeos y mierdas que esta sufriendo los pobres ucranianos.


----------



## PutoNWO (22 Mar 2022)

La secta: Mariupol se ha convertido en la ciudad Mártir


----------



## alnitak (22 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> ¿No decían que a los rusos no les quedaban misiles?




la potencia balistica rusa es acojonante

la.OTAN no sabe mandsr ni un puto misil a este nivel


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> La secta: Mariupol se ha convertido en la ciudad Mártir


----------



## Wifimio (22 Mar 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Hásel-Paris Álvarez: Ser prorruso...
> 
> 
> El autor que esto escribe no es prorruso, sino propaz
> ...



Muy buen artículo .


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> *LANZAMIENTO DE EL SOYUZ HOY*
> 
> *NOTESE LA Z
> 
> ...



Es muy fálico y patriarcal.

Hay que hacer de estos



https://www.dezeen.com/2022/03/03/vulva-spaceship-design-aims-to-counter-prevalence-of-phalluses/


----------



## ccartech (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## McNulty (22 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> El único liberal que hay en España es Rallo, y es liberal en lo económico, que es su campo, no lo saques de ahí. Los demás son solo perritos falderos encantados de concerse. Una aunténtica chupipandi, todos "de un solo libro", como los del otro lado. Y sin digerirlo bien además, como los otros también.



Cierto, yo es al único que respeto algo, es un tío muy racional en sus análisis.


----------



## Mabuse (22 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Si eso fuera así, los pepinos balísticos estarán ya arrasando



Llevan ya varios días recapturando ciudades. Se ve que lo de los tractores capturando portaaviones y las charos derribando su-35 con botes de pepinillos ya no vende.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Rusia ha ganado la guerra, lo que queda son labores de limpieza - mpr21
> 
> 
> En una entrevista, Larry C. Johnson, un antiguo oficial de la CIA, asegura que Rusia ya ha ganado la guerra y que sólo quedan labores de limpieza. Durante 24 años Johnson entrenó a los comandos de operaciones especiales del ejército de Estados Unidos y luego trabajó en la Oficina de Lucha contra...
> ...



La guerra que tenía prevista la OTAN, y preparando meticulosamente desde hace dos años, la ganó el ruso en las primeras 24 horas. Los misiles rusos despedazaron los centros de mando como en Siria. Desde ese momento todos son remiendos desde el cuartel general de la OTAN, sobre todo cuando se desplegaron las armas nucleares a posiciones de ataque…

Ahora, en el ciberespacio se libra pues una guerra de propaganda con poco calado real…aunque entretenida…


----------



## Kluster (22 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 995307
> 
> 
> Dos civilizaciones.


----------



## little hammer (22 Mar 2022)

Señores.

Una vez tomado Mariupol del todo estando como están Odesa y Kiev totalmente cercadas se rendirá Ucrania?

El 20% de tu país ocupado. Tu salida al mar bloqueada y tu capital asediada por un cerco imposible de romper sin ayuda de fuera


----------



## ccartech (22 Mar 2022)

Nacionalistas neonazis ucranianos atacan a mujeres romaníes a plena luz del día en la Plaza de la Independencia en el centro de Kiev. #Kharkiv #Kyiv #Ukraine #Ukraine️ #Ukraina #Russian #NATO #USA


----------



## McNulty (22 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> El gobierno de Letonia acusa a ese tipo de colaborar con la inteligencia rusa:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 995323
> 
> Fuente: Intel Slava Z



Vamos que el tío estaba teniendo muchas views en youtube defendiendo la postura prorrusa, y le han tenido que cortar el chiringuito.


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Sepárate un poco del Jagger, que lo de chancho canta.




Es que lo de CERDO lo tengo muy gastado con vosotros ya.


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>



Están enfermos.


----------



## rejon (22 Mar 2022)

A ver si hay suerte y alguien liquida a Putin para que la guerra termine.


----------



## Oso Polar (22 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Aquí no ve a ninguno haciendo el cabra, todos detrás de los abrigos... y a diferencia del otro vídeo sí se escuchan los disparos enemigos



El segundo soldado checheno (izq, a der.), lanza un tiro al aíre para llamar al fuego enemigo, en tanto se encuentran a buen resguardo, así descubren posiciones y me imagino que el RPG hizo el trabajo de hacerles algún tipo de daño. Aquí también el camarógrafo esta bien cubierto.

Saludos,


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Cierto, yo es al único que respeto algo, es un tío muy racional en sus análisis.



Ojo, una cosa es que sea liberal y otra que tenga razón. Que también va repartiendo certificaciones de lo que es liberal y lo que no es como si estuviera impartiendo la "palabra de dios" y dando carnets de conformidad. Todos pecan de lo mismo, los de un lado y lo de otro: reducir todo a una fórmula. La vida humana, y más la vida humana en sociedad, es bastante más compleja de administrar que esas formulitas simples y extremas.


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Pues la situación está bastante normal, que quieres que te diga.




Esa es frase mítica en Cuba...


-"Qué tal?"

-"NO PODEMOS quejarnos"


Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## ccartech (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Plutarko (22 Mar 2022)

Uhhhh hora de revisar que los dosimetros estén a 0.... 







Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> ¿No decían que a los rusos no les quedaban misiles?



Tienen para usar con todos los países de la OTAN…puedes calcular los que les quedan.


----------



## JOS1378 (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## vettonio (22 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>



Ese vidrio esta capado. Lo vi esta mañana. Después de lanzarles el pepino, la lancha sale a toda leche, se la ve creando una estela de unos 200 metros y empleando bombas de humo para camuflaje.


----------



## Alvin Red (22 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Tremendo compañero, tuvieron un último Valls premonitorio de muerte. Joder



Es Vals no Valls (Valles), que es un apellido catalán, me has llevado tarumba.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (22 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Vamos que el tío estaba teniendo muchas views en youtube defendiendo la postura prorrusa, y le han tenido que cortar el chiringuito.



Se ve en las miniaturas de los vídeos los mapas esos fakes donde salen combates hasta en Transnistria que ponen los follaputis por el hilo:



https://www.youtube.com/c/%D0%98%D1%81%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%B8%D1%8F%D0%9E%D1%80%D1%83%D0%B6%D0%B8%D1%8F/videos


----------



## Archimanguina (22 Mar 2022)

Fabs dijo:


> Sería bueno saber quién/qué hay detrás de la multicultural agencia de powerpointistas (¿una mera pantalla para la misma OTAN?).



MELAFO tenia que decirlo y lo he dicho.


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> "Esa es la marca de un ejército indisciplinado y poco profesional que está mal dirigido y mal entrenado, y para compensarlo, [ellos] empujan a los generales al campo", dijo Foggo, el almirante estadounidense retirado. "Están ahí fuera, y lo están alando. Esto se está desmoronando en una chusma indisciplinada".



Los cinco generales rusos muertos es otra de las noticias que nadie cree, pero la repiten machaconamente, por si acaso !!!.


----------



## Impresionante (22 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Llevan ya varios días recapturando ciudades. Se ve que lo de los tractores capturando portaaviones y las charos derribando su-35 con botes de pepinillos ya no vende.



Hay muchos figuras que dicen que se está reconquistando un terreno baldío donde no hay combates, dicen que las tropas se posicionan 20 km delante o 20 km detrás, cuando en realidad allí no ocurre nada aún.

Lo importante es que se sienten felices estos nazis porque reconquistan el territorio aunque esté yermo vacío y no haya ni dios


----------



## ccartech (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Proletario Blanco (22 Mar 2022)

Y SIGUE EL PUTINEO | El Cadenazo


Sigo leyendo a camaradas apoyando las veleidades imperialistas de Putin. Al parecer de estos “camaradas” los ucranianos no son nada, ni tienen identidad, ni importancia, ni derecho a la existencia, deberían arrojarse a los pies del Hijo de Putín y Continúa



elcadenazo.com


----------



## JOS1378 (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (22 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ahora la ESA tendrá que lanzar sus cosas con cohetes yankees, si no me equivoco los lanzaba todos con cohetes rusos.



Los USA solo tiene el motor del cohete diseñado por SpaceX y no creo que se pueda adaptar así a la ligera.


----------



## McNulty (22 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Se ve en las miniaturas de los vídeos los mapas esos fakes donde salen combates hasta en Transnistria que ponen los follaputis por el hilo:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/c/%D0%98%D1%81%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%B8%D1%8F%D0%9E%D1%80%D1%83%D0%B6%D0%B8%D1%8F/videos



Y eso es colaborar con la inteligencia rusa según el gobierno letón?
Un tío que vive con sus padres y cuelga videos en youtube sobre el conflicto dando su opinión?

Es como si meten en la cárcel a Zhukov por abrir un blog sobre la guerra.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## vettonio (22 Mar 2022)

Russians with attitude

_Lo que se dice en ucrania y en occidente sobre la guerra me hace dudar de todos los relatos históricos de todas las guerras._


----------



## Lma0Zedong (22 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Y eso es colaborar con la inteligencia rusa según el gobierno letón?
> 
> Un tío que vive con sus padres y cuelga videos en youtube sobre el conflicto dando su opinión?



No, seguramente haya algo detrás de fondo que no es público. Gente prorrusa la tienes por toda Europa y no les pasa nada, otra cosa es que el prorrusismo vaya "un poco más allá": Algo pasa con la ofensiva rusa está atascada y sufriendo muchas perdidas. Putin reloaded V. II


----------



## ussser (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## ppacogonzalezz (22 Mar 2022)

A Rusia le quedan 2 semanas, el ejercito bieloruso ni esta ni se le espera, es mas facil que estalle guerra civil en Minsk.

Rusia es culpable, y debe ser desarmada y troceada


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)

El coronel Alexei Szarow, comandante de la 810.ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina (Flota del Mar Negro) de la RUS, eliminado en Mariupol.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)

seria buena idea para el orinal baños y para pancetas vidal no pisar letonia en una temporada



Lma0Zedong dijo:


> No, seguramente haya algo detrás de fondo que no es público. Gente prorrusa la tienes por toda Europa y no les pasa nada, otra cosa es que el prorrusismo vaya "un poco más allá": Algo pasa con la ofensiva rusa está atascada y sufriendo muchas perdidas. Putin reloaded V. II


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> A Rusia le quedan 2 semanas, el ejercito bieloruso ni esta ni se le espera, es mas facil que estalle guerra civil en Minsk.
> 
> Rusia es culpable, y debe ser desarmada y troceada





…
Ya sabes como terminó el asunto…


----------



## Bishop (22 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> La recompensa, el trofeo, es el liderazgo del nuevo mundo que va a nacer. ¿Cómo se decidirá quién lo liderará?, a hostias como siempre.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (22 Mar 2022)

*Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia publica un nuevo informe diario sobre el operativo militar en Ucrania*

En las últimas 24 horas, la aviación rusa atacó 137 objetos militares en el país vecino







El portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, Ígor Konashénkov, presentó este martes un informe sobre el desarrollo del operativo militar ruso en Ucrania durante la última jornada.



La defensa aérea rusa interceptó 14 drones ucranianos, incluido un Bayraktar TB-2.
La aviación rusa atacó 137 objetos militares ucranianos.
Un grupo de helicópteros rusos destruyó durante la noche nueve tanques y siete transportes blindados de Ucrania.
Las tropas de la República Popular de Lugansk logró el control de cuatro pueblos.
En total, Moscú afirma haber destruido desde el inicio de las acciones militares 230 drones, 181 complejos de defensa aérea, 1.528 tanques y otros vehículos blindados, 154 sistemas de lanzacohetes múltiple, 602 obuses y morteros, así como 1.312 vehículos militares especiales.

Fuente RT









Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia publica un nuevo informe diario sobre el operativo militar en Ucrania


El portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, Ígor Konashénkov, presentó este martes un informe sobre el desarrollo del operativo militar ruso en




www.elciudadano.com


----------



## ccartech (22 Mar 2022)

SON TAN BURDOS, MI DIOS.

¿Y quiere visitar Ucrania?


----------



## PutoNWO (22 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> A Rusia le quedan 2 semanas, el ejercito bieloruso ni esta ni se le espera, es mas facil que estalle guerra civil en Minsk.
> 
> Rusia es culpable, y debe ser desarmada y troceada



Al menos con ese discurso os mantenemos atentos al hilo y viendo cuerpos destruidos día tras día


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Y eso es colaborar con la inteligencia rusa según el gobierno letón?
> Un tío que vive con sus padres y cuelga videos en youtube sobre el conflicto dando su opinión?
> 
> Es como si meten en la cárcel a Zhukov por abrir un blog sobre la guerra.



Uyyyu pobre ZURULLOV.

Haz lo mismo en Rusia, polonio en 3,2,1...


----------



## Sr Julian (22 Mar 2022)

El Tuerto dijo:


> Yo llevo días dándole vueltas y las similitudes son claras y evidentes. Es de manual...
> 
> España se convertirá en un Estado fallido en el momento en el que nuestros enemig... digo socios así lo quieran. Tenemos todos los ingredientes para implosionar internamente cuándo nos den un empujoncito en la dirección correcta:
> 
> ...



Si, pero no es sólo un problema de España, los USA están igual, a un paso de otra guerra civil entre norte y sur.


----------



## amcxxl (22 Mar 2022)

La población local en Kramatorsk informó al ejército ruso de la ubicación de las tropas ucranianas, que luego fueron destruidas por misiles. Mensaje del alcalde de Kramatorsk




El jefe del Ministerio del Interior de Chechenia, Ruslan Alkhanov, mientras se encontraba en la zona de la operación especial en el territorio de Ucrania, prometió realizar un desfile de la Victoria en Kiev.


Dos ucrotanques destruidos cerca de Cernigov


----------



## orcblin (22 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Qué espera Bielorrusia a cambio de esto?. ¿Un buen trozo de Ucrania?, ¿Pueden plantear que les dejen un corredor hasta Odesa para tener acceso al mar?.
> 
> Ucrania no es que vaya a perder la guerra, sino que la conversación va sobre en cuantos trozos será partida.



A mi me parece que es el control de la central nuclear... Pero a saber


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)

el embolsamiento de 20k orcos ya es un durisimo golpe a la soberbia del khanato, pero la situacion puede volverse aun mas lamentable si se produce una rendicion en masa. Va a ser expectacular, trololo en mano me hayo.



Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> El coronel Alexei Szarow, comandante de la 810.ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina (Flota del Mar Negro) de la RUS, eliminado.


----------



## porconsiguiente (22 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Russians with attitude
> 
> _Lo que se dice en ucrania y en occidente sobre la guerra me hace dudar de todos los relatos históricos de todas las guerras._



La historia la escribe los vencedores.
Lo que leemos ahora de este conflicto es un sainete.


----------



## NPI (22 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¡¡Joder!! otro fantasma con la misma sábana,,,



Y siempre con menos de 100-200 mensajes (cuentas de hace 5-10 años).


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (22 Mar 2022)

Áreas residenciales de #Kramatorsk (#Donetsk Oblast ) bombardeadas por los rusos.



Los urkos.


Entonces, durante 8 años, el régimen criminal ucronazi bombardeó a civiles en #Donetsk y #Lugansk , con artillería pesada y ataques aéreos. 152 niños asesinados. Un crimen contra la humanidad que no recuerdan en Europa.





*Cuanto antes acabe esto mejor para todos.*


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## ccartech (22 Mar 2022)

Las fuerzas de la RPD tomaron el control de la aldea de Verkhnetoretskoye - Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia


----------



## ccartech (22 Mar 2022)

Peskov: Rusia puede usar armas nucleares solo en caso de una amenaza real para el país


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)

_if bombardean civiles then guardaban explosivos_

de manual de acolito del imperio pederasta y de colaborador necesario en la limpieza etnica de ucranianos.



estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Áreas residenciales de #Kramatorsk (#Donetsk Oblast ) bombardeadas por los rusos.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (22 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 995352
> 
> …
> Ya sabes como terminó el asunto…



Ganaron los buenos


----------



## McNulty (22 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> No, seguramente haya algo detrás de fondo que no es público. Gente prorrusa la tienes por toda Europa y no les pasa nada, otra cosa es que el prorrusismo vaya "un poco más allá": Algo pasa con la ofensiva rusa está atascada y sufriendo muchas perdidas. Putin reloaded V. II



Occidente hace su papel de censurar la info enemiga, hasta ahí lo entiendo. Pero que no nos vendan películas de libertad de prensa, derechos y libertad de expresión como ejemplo ante la rusia dictatorial y mataniños de putin.


----------



## Mabuse (22 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Hay muchos figuras que dicen que se está reconquistando un terreno baldío donde no hay combates, dicen que las tropas se posicionan 20 km delante o 20 km detrás, cuando en realidad allí no ocurre nada aún.
> 
> Lo importante es que se sienten felices estos nazis porque reconquistan el territorio aunque esté yermo vacío y no haya ni dios



Tirar gasolina a lo loco y llamar la atención del enemigo, eso es lo primero que enseñan en todas las academias militares de pago.


----------



## ussser (22 Mar 2022)

Aterrizando


----------



## PutoNWO (22 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> SON TAN BURDOS, MI DIOS.
> 
> ¿Y quiere visitar Ucrania?


----------



## NPI (22 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Y que opinan los que nos gobiernan ... Hay que aplaudir, vacunarse, condenar a Putin o no saben no contestan ... Puta mierda gobierno, tete.



El BOZAL que se le olvida


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)

Los canales pro rusos ultimamente estan recurriendo a la creatividad a la hora de justificar sus perdidas de material, y aunque suene a broma parece que forma parte del plan:


----------



## Castellano (22 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


>



La chortinazi. Para un polvo de usar y tirar


----------



## PutoNWO (22 Mar 2022)

Que risas con la Secta, pasan de decir que Mariupol es ciudad Mártir. A decir que Vox es ultraderecha


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Ganaron los buenos



Perdimos a mucha gente que no debería haber muerto, y mucho más después de salir de una guerra civil. Pero bueno, fueron la mayoría engañados…


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## ccartech (22 Mar 2022)

Ucrania retira sus aviones y vehículos aéreos no tripulados Bayraktar TB2 del aeropuerto de Uzhgorod, que se encuentra cerca de la frontera con Eslovaquia y no ha sido atacado durante mucho tiempo. Parece que algo ha cambiado o está a punto de cambiar.


----------



## EGO (22 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> seria buena idea para el orinal baños y para pancetas vidal no pisar letonia en una temporada



Cesar Vidal ya veremos si no acaba detenido por el FBI.

Y otro que tampoco es consciente de que vive en un pais OTAN es el retrasado de Estulin.

Luego vienen los grititos maricones.Cualquier persona con dos dedos de frente sabe su lugar,pero estos llevan tantos años diciendo lo que les sale de los huevos que no se han dado cuenta que estamos en una nueva guerra fria y mas de uno se va a meter en problemas.

En Rusia te meten al talego solo por mencionar la palabra guerra o por protestar.China directamente estaria fusilando gente si estuviera tambien metida en el fregao.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)

hajajaja, los juankers la estan liando parda


----------



## ccartech (22 Mar 2022)

TIENE EL CEREBRO QUEMADO DE DECIR BOLUDECES
Biden sobre "Kinzhal": este es un cohete ordinario, sin embargo, no se puede detener Una bombilla es también una pera, ¡pero no te la puedes comer! El agua es lo mismo que la gasolina, pero no se puede repostar el coche..


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)

telon de acero, el khan lo ha conseguido: Ahora amargura por 40 años.


----------



## Dylan Leary (22 Mar 2022)

"Our source in diplomatic circles reports that Russia, through closed channels, transmitted a signal to Poland that it is ready to deliver a preventive strike on major Polish cities in the event that "anti-Russian support for Ukraine" continues with NATO weapons, as well as promoting the initiative to bring in its peacekeepers," colleagues from Vertical

They also report that Russian diplomats in Warsaw are preparing to leave the country at the first signal.


----------



## ccartech (22 Mar 2022)

Los medios ucranianos informan sobre la destrucción del importante centro de transporte Pavlograd-2, que proporciona suministro y reabastecimiento con personal y equipo del grupo oriental de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Donbass.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)

dentro de poco el khanato confiscara las cafeteras para seguir fabricando semejante CHATARRA


----------



## ccartech (22 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> "Nuestra fuente en los círculos diplomáticos informa que Rusia, a través de canales cerrados, transmitió una señal a Polonia de que está lista para realizar un ataque preventivo en las principales ciudades polacas en caso de que continúe el "apoyo anti-ruso a Ucrania" con armas de la OTAN, como además de impulsar la iniciativa de traer a sus pacificadores", compañeros de Vertical
> 
> También informan que los diplomáticos rusos en Varsovia se están preparando para abandonar el país a la primera señal.
> [/CITA]



Tanto va el cántaro a la fuente hasta que un día ....


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (22 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> "Our source in diplomatic circles reports that Russia, through closed channels, transmitted a signal to Poland that it is ready to deliver a preventive strike on major Polish cities in the event that "anti-Russian support for Ukraine" continues with NATO weapons, as well as promoting the initiative to bring in its peacekeepers," colleagues from Vertical
> 
> They also report that Russian diplomats in Warsaw are preparing to leave the country at the first signal.



Y que van a mandar, bueyes y carros contra un ejercito OTAN jajajajajaa, por favor tito Xi, por favor, dame camiones, dame comida tito Xi, que Ucrania es mu mala mu mala y no deja de reventarme el ejercito..

Cara de, menudo subnormal, si esta casi llorando el enano


----------



## Dylan Leary (22 Mar 2022)

The Ministry of Internal Affairs showed a video of the detention of Russian saboteurs in Kyiv.

Recall that in the capital from yesterday evening until tomorrow morning there is a curfew.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## JOS1378 (22 Mar 2022)

Macron y Putin discuten telefónicamente sobre la operación militar y las negociaciones

Los presidentes ruso y francés han realizado varios contactos desde el inicio de la operación militar rusa en Ucrania, la última de los cuales fue el 18 de este mes, donde Putin aseguró que las fuerzas armadas rusas "están haciendo todo lo posible su poder para salvar la vida de los civiles.








Macron y Putin discuten telefónicamente sobre la operación militar y las negociaciones


Los presidentes ruso y francés han realizado varios contactos desde el inicio de la operación militar rusa en Ucrania, la última de los cuales fue el 18 de este mes, donde Putin aseguró que las fuerzas armadas rusas "están haciendo todo lo posible su poder para salvar la vida de los civiles.




es.mdn.tv


----------



## ccartech (22 Mar 2022)

Ataques con misiles rusos en el aeropuerto #Kramatorsk al norte de #Donetsk . El alcalde de Kramatorsk confirmó que los depósitos de combustible y el equipo militar habían sido destruidos durante el ataque. Agregó que las coordenadas de estos lugares han sido dadas a #Russia por prorrusos.


----------



## Kluster (22 Mar 2022)

La palabra que ponen en los cartelitos junto a la gente que atan a los postes: *Mapoдep *significa "Merodeador" o "Vagabundo". Seguramente son gente que está en la puta calle y no tienen a donde ir, o alguno que se ha saltado el toque de queda, etc. Supongo que no quieren a gente pululando por la calle. Cualquiera puede ser un agente ruso. No se fian de nadie.

Seguramente aprovecharán la excusa para ajustar cuentas entre vecinos o para ensañarse con algún pobre desgraciado que haya intentado robar un chusco de pan.

Ucrania ahora mismo es un estado ultra-totalitario.


----------



## Seronoser (22 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Y a quien se los venderán?... china?
> 
> *Maersk abandonará Rusia por completo y venderá sus activos rusos*
> 
> ...



Venderá sus activos rusos.
Se nota que no se han leido la nueva ley de la Duma de la semana pasada, al respecto de los activos de Compañías extranjeras que abandonen Rusia.

Se van a llevar una sorpresa


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (22 Mar 2022)

Puajajajajajjajajjajjajajajajjajajajja igual si mandan esos bueyes y carros, igual si jajajajajajjajajaja


----------



## ussser (22 Mar 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Cesar Vidal ya veremos si no acaba detenido por el FBI.
> 
> Y otro que tampoco es consciente de que vive en un pais OTAN es el retrasado de Estulin.
> 
> ...



Vete meter miedo al que te lo aguante. Quien te has creído.


----------



## El Tuerto (22 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Igual por primera vez veis bien empleados vuestros impuestos
> 
> Según el servicio de prensa de la UNM DPR, las unidades de la 54ª brigada mecanizada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania durante su retirada abandonaron un gran lote de lanzagranadas antitanque españolas del tipo Instalaza C90-CR (M3) en posiciones cercanas a Novomijailovka. Estos lanzagranadas con instrucciones para su uso fueron entregados a las unidades de la Milicia Popular de la RPD.
> 
> ...



Cómo han conseguido llevarlos a esa zona de Ucrania? 
O es que llevan allí desde antes del inicio de las hostilidades? Parecen equipos nuevos...

Sea como sea, hay que enviar a Moscú urgentemente y en bandeja de plata, la cabezas de los degenerados que han propiciado semejante desfachatez.

Los únicos que españoles que están en guerra con Rusia, aparte de los tarados habituales, son los políticos y los mass mierdas. El resto somos todos de ultraderecha, como Putin y los camioneros.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Ataques con misiles rusos en el aeropuerto #Kramatorsk al norte de #Donetsk . El alcalde de Kramatorsk confirmó que los depósitos de combustible y el equipo militar habían sido destruidos durante el ataque. Agregó que las coordenadas de estos lugares han sido dadas a #Russia por prorrusos.



Ya, es que los rusos no tienen satélites…que son de cartón como sus misiles.
Algunos ya no saben en que mundo viven…


----------



## magufone (22 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Tengo la sensación de que aqui todos tenemos mas prisa que los propios contendientes. O eso o no nos llega ni una sola verdad ni de casualidad.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (22 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> "Our source in diplomatic circles reports that Russia, through closed channels, transmitted a signal to Poland that it is ready to deliver a preventive strike on major Polish cities ...



No hay huevos, que sigan ladrando


----------



## ccartech (22 Mar 2022)

PARECE QUE DESPUES DE 2 GOLPES, EL QUE DIO LA ORDEN ENTENDIO QUE AHI NO VAN...

Rusia ha retirado la mayoría de sus helicópteros de un aeropuerto estratégico en Kherson.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)

Los rusos han sido derrotados por los chechenos pro ucrania y los ucranianos en Bucha, Hostomel y aqui en concreto en Irpin


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Tengo la sensación de que aqui todos tenemos mas prisa que los propios contendientes. O eso o no nos llega ni una sola verdad ni de casualidad.



En las guerras los datos es lo primero que desaparecen…solo en lugares raritos como 8chan en servidores .onion o las fosas marianas se puede vislumbrar algo de lo que hay…


----------



## Alvin Red (22 Mar 2022)

El *índice de precios de los alimentos de la FAO** se situó en febrero de 2022 en un promedio de 140,7 puntos, es decir, 5,3 puntos (un 3,9 %) más que en enero y 24,1 puntos (un 20,7 %) por encima de su nivel de hace un año. Esto representa un nuevo máximo histórico, que supera el máximo anterior de febrero de 2011 en 3,1 puntos. El aumento de febrero se debió a los grandes incrementos de los subíndices de precios de los aceites vegetales y los productos lácteos. Los precios de los cereales y la carne también se incrementaron, mientras que el subíndice de precios del azúcar cayó por tercer mes consecutivo.


----------



## Dylan Leary (22 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> La palabra que ponen en los cartelitos junto a la gente que atan a los postes: *Mapoдep *significa "Merodeador" o "Vagabundo". Seguramente son gente que está en la puta calle y no tienen a donde ir, o alguno que se ha saltado el toque de queda, etc. Supongo que no quieren a gente pululando por la calle. Cualquiera puede ser un agente ruso. No se fian de nadie.
> 
> Seguramente aprovecharán la excusa para ajustar cuentas entre vecinos o para ensañarse con algún pobre desgraciado que haya intentado robar un chusco de pan.
> 
> Ucrania ahora mismo es un estado ultra-totalitario.



En Rusia se respira democracia y respeto a los derecho humanos en cada rincón . Eso sin estar sufriendo una invasión, imagina si tuvieran que afrontar la situación de Ucrania.


----------



## Nicors (22 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> La palabra que ponen en los cartelitos junto a la gente que atan a los postes: *Mapoдep *significa "Merodeador" o "Vagabundo". Seguramente son gente que está en la puta calle y no tienen a donde ir, o alguno que se ha saltado el toque de queda, etc. Supongo que no quieren a gente pululando por la calle. Cualquiera puede ser un agente ruso. No se fian de nadie.
> 
> Seguramente aprovecharán la excusa para ajustar cuentas entre vecinos o para ensañarse con algún pobre desgraciado que haya intentado robar un chusco de pan.
> 
> Ucrania ahora mismo es un estado ultra-totalitario.



Es un estado en guerra, invadido por la dictadura comunista. Cuando hay una guerra e imponen un toque de queda, es para quedarse en casa. Sino atente a las consecuencias, que se jodan los merodeadores, agentes rusos.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (22 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> TIENE EL CEREBRO QUEMADO DE DECIR BOLUDECES
> Biden sobre "Kinzhal": este es un cohete ordinario, sin embargo, no se puede detener Una bombilla es también una pera, ¡pero no te la puedes comer! El agua es lo mismo que la gasolina, pero no se puede repostar el coche..



Este hubiera hecho buenas migas con Rajoy. Me veo a ambos en discusiones de horas sobre por qué un plato es un plato y un vaso es un vaso.


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Cesar Vidal ya veremos si no acaba detenido por el FBI.
> 
> Y otro que tampoco es consciente de que vive en un pais OTAN es el retrasado de Estulin.
> 
> ...



Opino lo mismo desde hace muchos años.

Basta de aguantar quintacolumnistas.

Ellos no permitirían ni el 1 % de lo que les consentimos.

Y en el contexto en el que estamos, al menos tenerlos identificados y con los látigos engrasaditos.


----------



## Seronoser (22 Mar 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Intentaron tumbar a Al Assad y no pudieron.
> 
> Intentaron tumbar a Maduro y no pudieron.
> 
> ...



Y te olvidas de...
Intentaron tumbar a Lukashenko y no pudieron
Intentaron tumbar a Tokaev y no pudieron


----------



## Impresionante (22 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> hajajaja, los juankers la estan liando parda



Acabo de entrar sin problemas, pasmao. No te creas todo lo que dice la tele a veces poner anuncios y son un poco exagerados





__





Президент России


Новости, стенограммы, фото и видеозаписи, документы, подписанные Президентом России, информация о деятельности Администрации




kremlin.ru


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)

si me dicen que pertenece al ejercito del pais nº1 en abortos me lo creo


CountryTotal ReportedRate*Russia**100,000,000+**53.7*





ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Puajajajajajjajajjajjajajajajjajajajja igual si mandan esos bueyes y carros, igual si jajajajajajjajajaja


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## piru (22 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Esto es otra cosa, cubriendo una retirada de una patrulla con fuego de supresión. Todos a cubierto y bien separados, gran diferencia, esos saben su oficio.




Marcando la diferencia con un ejército de reemplazo.


----------



## ccartech (22 Mar 2022)

El jefe de la Administración Estatal Regional de Dnepropetrovsk, Valentin Reznichenko, dijo que se llevó a cabo un ataque con misiles en Pavlograd. Una persona murió


----------



## Dylan Leary (22 Mar 2022)

EUMETSAT, a major meteorological data provider, has suspended cooperation with Russia.


----------



## PutoNWO (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## CEMENTITOS (22 Mar 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Cesar Vidal ya veremos si no acaba detenido por el FBI.
> 
> Y otro que tampoco es consciente de que vive en un pais OTAN es el retrasado de Estulin.
> 
> ...



Ningún país de la OTAN está en guerra.

Y si lo estuviera(mos), los habitantes de estos países podríamos hacer campaña *política* para abandonar ese club y unirnos al que nos salga de los santísimos cojones.
Solo faltaba ir a la guerra porque la ministra cornuda y exmujer de la rata comunista Pablo Iglesias votase en consejo de ministros que por su chocho yo tengo que coger un fusil.
Os tienen comido el cerebro.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)

Sí. Una cosa es la libertad de expresion de por ejemplo decir que los piesplanos merecen morir, ok no afecta en la realidad, y otra cosa es decirlo mientras se estan matando piesplanos de hecho; sí afecta operativamente. Aqui estamos leyendo la cohartada retorica de UNA LIMPIEZA ETNICA en ucrania. Porque el terror del khan busca despoblar ucrania y trasformarla en otro secarral imperial, y lo esta logrando con millones de desplazados y asesinatos indiscrimados sobre la poblacion civil.

Creo que esta gente tiene que terminar procesada, por asociacion y complice en un genocidio. Letonia ha dado una gran leccion encerrando a ese palanganero que se dedicaba a abrevar la sangre que vierte el khan. Aqui en este foro hay muchos como ese.



Fígaro dijo:


> Opino lo mismo desde hace muchos años.
> 
> Basta de aguantar quintacolumnistas.
> 
> ...


----------



## PutoNWO (22 Mar 2022)

Soldados Rusos con carro Varta destruido


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Y que van a mandar, bueyes y carros contra un ejercito OTAN jajajajajaa, por favor tito Xi, por favor, dame camiones, dame comida tito Xi, que Ucrania es mu mala mu mala y no deja de reventarme el ejercito..
> 
> Cara de, menudo subnormal, si esta casi llorando el enano



El chino como que regala las cosas, ja.

A mí lo que me conmueve de todo este follón es la pedazo de Ruta 

HO-DE-TE (en venganza de la Ho Chi Minh) que todas las noches enlaza paises OTAN con Ucrania.

Dentro de unos años nos enteraremos de lo que entra por ahí...


Ajedrez!


----------



## Kluster (22 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Es un estado en guerra, invadido por la dictadura comunista. Cuando hay una guerra e imponen un toque de queda, es para quedarse en casa. Sino atente a las consecuencias, que se jodan los merodeadores, agentes rusos.



Y si estás en la puta calle por la razón que sea (tu casero te echa para meter a sus familiares, te han reventado el piso de un pepinazo, etc...) te jodes y a tragar con las torturas ukronazis democráticas. Claro que sí.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

Peor…


----------



## Zhukov (22 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Las fuerzas de la RPD tomaron el control de la aldea de Verkhnetoretskoye - Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia



A ver si esta vez es la definitiva, porque ya la tomaron dos veces antes y los ukros contraatacaban y seguían aferrados al pueblo.

De todas formas, el empecinamiento de los ukros en conservar estas posiciones a toda costa les cuesta muchas bajas y empeña tropas que las necesitan en otras partes.

El ejército ucraniano en Donbass cada vez corre más peligro de cerco, y se empeñan en no retroceder ni maniobrar. Tanto mejor.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (22 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Y te olvidas de...
> Intentaron tumbar a Lukashenko y no pudieron
> Intentaron tumbar a Tokaev y no pudieron



Nos falta el que desactivó Putin, Cerdogán.
Bueno y alguno más seguro. En Bolivia semisi semino


----------



## PutoNWO (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Honkler (22 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Vaya, vaya, con Villanueva, "el liberal". Liberal para mí, que para los demás no tengo. Este tío cada día se delata como más imbécil.



A este imbécil lo seguí bastante, pero entre el tema vacunas y ahora esto, le he cogido un asco insuperable. Me ha demostrado que es un pobre diablo sin criterio propio. Una pena.


----------



## Seronoser (22 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Los cascos azules mejor que se queden en Nueva York, viendo sus antecedentes en otros lugares.



Me conozco bien la historia de los cascos azules en Haití, porque por esa época trabajaba en el poblado de al lado, en Dominicana.
Los cascos azules chilenos, se dedicaban a follarse a niñas de menos de 10 años haitianas, en el norte del país, mientras en la capital, al sur, se dedicaban al trapicheo de drogas.

Imagino que será igual en el resto de países donde se despliegan estos sinvergüenzas.


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> La palabra que ponen en los cartelitos junto a la gente que atan a los postes: *Mapoдep *significa "Merodeador" o "Vagabundo". Seguramente son gente que está en la puta calle y no tienen a donde ir, o alguno que se ha saltado el toque de queda, etc. Supongo que no quieren a gente pululando por la calle. Cualquiera puede ser un agente ruso. No se fian de nadie.
> 
> Seguramente aprovecharán la excusa para ajustar cuentas entre vecinos o para ensañarse con algún pobre desgraciado que haya intentado robar un chusco de pan.
> 
> Ucrania ahora mismo es un estado ultra-totalitario.



Baya por Dios.

Te invade la segunda potencia militar del mundo y tú no respetas los derechos algunos a colaborar con el enemigo, robar, etc . Ainssssss.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## ccartech (22 Mar 2022)

Algún que otro forero vuelve a colocar los 10 twits que él mismo coloco hace 30 minutos. 
No hay suficientes paginas con las charlas de salon ahora ademas repetimos twits. Mi dios.


----------



## Marchamaliano (22 Mar 2022)

Joder los vídeos de los otanitos traen pocas novedades, casi todos repetidos.


----------



## ccartech (22 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Ningún país de la OTAN está en guerra.
> 
> Y si lo estuviera(mos), los habitantes de estos países podríamos hacer campaña *política* para abandonar ese club y unirnos al que nos salga de los santísimos cojones.
> Solo faltaba ir a la guerra porque la ministra cornuda y exmujer de la rata comunista Pablo Iglesias votase en consejo de ministros que por su chocho yo tengo que coger un fusil.
> ...



En Siria hay 2 al menos blanqueados , EEUU y Turquia.


----------



## Impresionante (22 Mar 2022)

. NATO member scrambles fighter jets over incursion from Ukraine

Hungría envió aviones de combate Saab JAS 39 Gripen el lunes en respuesta a un avión no identificado que ingresó a su espacio aéreo desde Ucrania, informó el Ministerio de Defensa.

La misión fue ordenada por el Centro de Operaciones Aéreas Conjuntas de la OTAN, según un informe del lunes por la noche. Alrededor del mediodía, los radares detectaron que la aeronave se movía a través del espacio aéreo del este de Hungría hacia Eslovaquia, que limita con Hungría por el norte.

Los aviones patrullaron el área y se aseguraron de que no hubiera amenazas antes de regresar a la base aérea de Kecskemet en el centro del condado de Bacs-Kiskun, dijo el ejército. La identidad de la aeronave no fue revelada al público.

La agencia de noticias MTI señaló que era la tercera vez en tantos días que el ejército húngaro despegaba aviones de combate. En los dos casos anteriores, el sábado y el lunes, los aviones de combate despegaron como medida de precaución luego de informes de bombas en aviones civiles que volaban a través del espacio aéreo húngaro y polaco.


----------



## magufone (22 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> A este imbécil lo seguí bastante, pero entre el tema vacunas y ahora esto, le he cogido un asco insuperable. Me ha demostrado que es un pobre diablo sin criterio propio. Una pena.



La de caretas que ha quitado el covid nunca lo agradeceremos bastante. Eso, y las pocas, poquísimas, agradables sorpresas por donde uno no se lo esperaba, en periodismo


----------



## Gotthard (22 Mar 2022)

TerrorRojo dijo:


> Que asco dais los que justificais las masacres de hoy con las cosas que hicieron ALGUNOS bisabuelos.......



¿Donde he siquiera sugerido que justifique las masacres de nadie?

Para cepillarse a 2,7 millones de personas sin ayuda alemana, esos ALGUNOS bisabuelos eran bastante numerosos, aunque como ahora son los verdugos de occidente, hay que blanquearlos. Verguenza te deberia dar a ti tratar de justificarlos diciendo que son una minoria sin importancia, no lo son y en Ucrania en 10 años han montado docenas de monumentos a Stepan Bandera. Supongo que será por algo.

Ahora al ignore, tu y tu asco.


----------



## magufone (22 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Joder los vídeos de los otanitos traen pocas novedades, casi todos repetidos.



Ahora que lo dices se ha frenado mucho el chorreo de videos agitprop, al menos los "estrenos". Algo pasa.


----------



## Kluster (22 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Baya por Dios.
> 
> Te invade la segunda potencia militar del mundo y tú no respetas los derechos algunos a colaborar con el enemigo, robar, etc . Ainssssss.



Pues si son tan democráticos, lo normal sería que pidiesen los datos al infractor y lo llevasen a comisaría.

Lo que hacen no es propio de un país al que se jactan de llamar "democrático".

Estamos hablando de que pillan a gente tirada en la calle y los atan a un poste y muchas veces los dejan morir de frío.


----------



## Artedi (22 Mar 2022)

Lo veo y lo subo a Victoria Nuland empalada en la Plaza Roja, con Putin mirando la escena mientras toma el vermut en el GUM.


----------



## delhierro (22 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> En Rusia se respira democracia y respeto a los derecho humanos en cada rincón . Eso sin estar sufriendo una invasión, imagina si tuvieran que afrontar la situación de Ucrania.



Defendiendo torturas y a los nazis, y la excusa de la invasión no vale. En el 2014 hacian eso y más y no habia ninguno de fuera.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (22 Mar 2022)

Quien quiera saber de que va a esta guerra y no escuchar a los folla putin

ПОЧЕМУ НЕ ПО ПЛАНУ


----------



## delhierro (22 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> The Ministry of Internal Affairs showed a video of the detention of Russian saboteurs in Kyiv.
> 
> Recall that in the capital from yesterday evening until tomorrow morning there is a curfew.



Circo para tontos, los rusos pueden desintegrar cualquier objetivo en la capital como se vio con los camiones lanzamisiles ocultos en la centro comercial. No les hace falta mandar dos "saboteadores" con uniforme de SABOTEADOR.


----------



## PutoNWO (22 Mar 2022)

Humillante derrota de los Otanistas y supervisores Yankees. Digo los que quedan después de bombardear sus bases y cuarteles. Y eso que Rusia va con niños y chatarra


----------



## Seronoser (22 Mar 2022)

Yo conozco muy al detalle el caso de Leroy Merlin.
La Unidad de Negocio rusa, es la segunda, a muy poca distancia ya, de la matriz francesa, en cuanto a ingresos. Y la primera en rentabilidad.
Solo las devaluaciones del rublo de los últimos 5 años, han impedido que Rusia sea la business unit número 1 en el Grupo.
Los franceses de la familia Mulliez, colaboracionistas de la Alemania Nazi en Francia, se adaptan a todo. Pero el dinero, siempre es lo primero

La facturación media de un LM en Rusia está por encima de los 80 millones de dólares por tienda. Y hay más de 110 tiendas.
Y el margen medio en la cuenta de resultados de las tiendas es de casi un 25%, que sumado a las sinergias de compras del grupo Adeo, donde se engloban los LM, llega casi a un 35%. A la buchaca directamente.

Eso es mucha perra gorda como para salir.

Imagino que Alcampo (Auchan en Rusia), y Decathlon, tendrán números también demasiado buenos como para que la familia Mulliez salga del país porque lo diga Macron


----------



## Mabuse (22 Mar 2022)

Heres dijo:


> Me pregunto qué hará Rusia para poder salir de este marrón que se ha metido, seriamente creéis posible el uso de armas nucleares tácticas o algo así? Es que visto lo visto es eso o empantanarse muchísimo tiempo en una sangría que riete de chechenia y encima siendo marginados por el resto del planeta



Rusia tenía dos opciones, someterse a los caprichos de Wall Street o luchar por la supervivencia como nación. Eligió la segunda tras al menos tres lustros de preparación para esta posibilidad, desvincularse del sistema de bancos centrales y buscar una forma de vander sus recursos fuera del circuito yanki. Ha elegido un momento crítico para hacerlo, la estanflación amenaza la esfera anglo tras el fiasco de Siria y la extraña elección de Biden sus vasallos andan asustados.
La opción nuclear está activada, todos los silos rusos están en orden de combate así que la pelota está en el tejado anglo. Que tiene que decidir entre arrasar Europa o soltar las bombas. Pero dudo que Europa vaya a ser el escenario principal en esta ocasión.


----------



## Mitrofán (22 Mar 2022)

la imagen es de un atentado terrorista de hace 15 años 15






A 15 años del peor ataque terrorista en Rusia: murieron 333 rehenes, entre ellos 186 niños


Los familiares de las víctimas y sobrevivientes apuntan a las autoridades rusas por no impedir el atentado a pesar de tener conocimiento de que los extremistas lo planeaban. LAS IMÁGENES PUEDEN HERIR LA SENSIBILIDAD DEL LECTOR.




www.cronica.com.ar


----------



## Impresionante (22 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Circo para tontos, los rusos pueden desintegrar cualquier objetivo en la capital como se vio con los camiones lanzamisiles ocultos en la centro comercial. No les hace falta mandar dos "saboteadores" con uniforme de SABOTEADOR.



No ha habido un país más falso en la historia de la humanidad


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Humillante derrota de los Otanistas y supervisores Yankees. Digo los que quedan después de bombardear sus bases y cuarteles. Y eso que Rusia va con niños y chatarra
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 995420



A eso no está acostumbrada la OTAN, a recoger escombros y cadáveres propios…


----------



## ferrys (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Pues si son tan democráticos, lo normal sería que pidiesen los datos al infractor y lo llevasen a comisaría.
> 
> Lo que hacen no es propio de un país al que se jactan de llamar "democrático".
> 
> Estamos hablando de que pillan a gente tirada en la calle y los atan a un poste y muchas veces los dejan morir de frío.





Lo mejor para solventar estas "injusticias" sabes lo que es?


Restablecer la puta normalidad, lo que había antes de la PUTA INVASIÓN.


Mira qué fácil.


----------



## Argentium (22 Mar 2022)

Con la presencia del Excelentísimo Presidente de Ucrania, los miembros de la OTAN, reunidos en Bruselas, bajo el mando del presidente de los Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, ha decidido tomar las siguientes medidas... 

*El presidente de Ucrania, Zelensky, participará virtualmente en la cumbre de la OTAN a finales de esta semana, los detalles están por resolverse, Interfax Ucrania Cites Press Aide.*
20:03 || 22/03/2022


----------



## magufone (22 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Quien quiera saber de que va a esta guerra y no escuchar a los folla putin
> 
> ПОЧЕМУ НЕ ПО ПЛАНУ



De la vieja guardia. Me acuerdo todavia del lio con lo de Chuvais, el intento de asesinato y eso.


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Con la presencia del Excelentísimo Presidente de Ucrania, los miembros de la OTAN, reunidos en Bruselas, bajo el mando del presidente de los Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, ha decidido tomar las siguientes medidas...
> 
> *El presidente de Ucrania, Zelensky, participará virtualmente en la cumbre de la OTAN a finales de esta semana, los detalles están por resolverse, Interfax Ucrania Cites Press Aide.*
> 20:03 || 22/03/2022



Bienvenido sea, alfombra roja, de sangre rusa mejor.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (22 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



La contracronica, buen programa


----------



## magufone (22 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Pues si son tan democráticos, lo normal sería que pidiesen los datos al infractor y lo llevasen a comisaría.
> 
> Lo que hacen no es propio de un país al que se jactan de llamar "democrático".
> 
> Estamos hablando de que pillan a gente tirada en la calle y los atan a un poste y muchas veces los dejan morir de frío.



En Ucrania hay algun tipo de autoridad ahora, aunque sea militar?


----------



## Bishop (22 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Una puta banda, y encima lo ponen como si fueran las hazañas bélicas del sargento Highway. No tienen sentido del ridículo algunos, y encima luego van criticando a los rusos. Disparando el RPG de pié y cargandolo en plan recluta patoso al descubierto, el de la ametralladora igual, disparando a pecho palomo de rodillas, no hacen ni cuerpo a tierra siquiera. El otro grabando el video detrás del que dispara, si le tiran al de la ametralladora, él se lleva toda la propina. De chiste, yo creo que són posados estos supuestos videos de combates.



_Parece_ no haber fuego de réplica. ¿Sólo disparan estos?


----------



## pepetemete (22 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Con la presencia del Excelentísimo Presidente de Ucrania, los miembros de la OTAN, reunidos en Bruselas, bajo el mando del presidente de los Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, ha decidido tomar las siguientes medidas...
> 
> *El presidente de Ucrania, Zelensky, participará virtualmente en la cumbre de la OTAN a finales de esta semana, los detalles están por resolverse, Interfax Ucrania Cites Press Aide.*
> 20:03 || 22/03/2022



Escenificando el siguiente paso en la escalada que ya tienen en el guión ya antes de que empezase la fiesta...
El que se crea que todo esto no estaba orquestado es que es tonto de baba.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## magufone (22 Mar 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> _Parece_ no haber fuego de réplica. ¿Sólo disparan estos?



Otro video para mongers, efectivamente. Da mucha pereza ya andar explicando obviedades.
Batallas de momento, poco hemos visto.


----------



## vettonio (22 Mar 2022)

*¡Amo Luke! ¡Amo Luke! Ese me ha llamado Klingon.*


----------



## Kluster (22 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Lo mejor para solventar estas "injusticias" sabes lo que es?
> 
> 
> Restablecer la puta normalidad, lo que había antes de la PUTA INVASIÓN.
> ...



¿Pero aún no te has enterado de que Ucrania no es un país normal?

Ahora se ve más claro con la guerra, pero es que llevaban muchos años fuera de la normalidad. Lo que hacían con los disidentes en todo el este de Ucrania no era normal. La guerra civil que tenían montada en el Donbas no era normal. Al menos en un país que intenta hacerse pasar por democrático.


----------



## PutoNWO (22 Mar 2022)

Seguimos informando desde la Secta;

El ejército Ucraniano ya no defiende. Ataca en varios puntos del país como el Sur e intentan rodear a los rusos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)

hay que tener en cuenta que la HORDA historicamente ha elevado su moral de invasion porque saqueaba a paises mas ricos que ellos. Podian hacerse con riquezas y chavalas. En el caso de ucrania, depauperada tras decadas siendo satelite ruso, la invasion de la HORDA solo puede ser de baja moral. Y es lo que estamos viendo, para robar 4 gallinas te quedas en putingrado, que para echar un polvo te vale otra yonki abortera random.


----------



## Seronoser (22 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Es la inflacion , estupido
> Rusia no necesita ganar esta Guerra . Es mas , no necesita ni siquiera ocupar mas territorio . Solo necesita " aguantar " mas que Occidente
> La plebe iletrada olvida que Occidente no crea riqueza , sus Bancos Centrales no crean riqueza .
> La riqueza de Occidente la crean los empresarios y los empresarios han echado el freno . Las cuentas no le salen ...
> ...




Todos los que escribís desde Occidente os olvidáis de lo más importante que Rusia gana con esta operación militar.
Tranquilidad y paz para las próximas 2 o 3 décadas.

Nadie va a levantar un dedo contra Rusia desde dentro. Ninguna ex republica va a osar tocar a Rusia.
Ni los bálticos, ni la atemorizada Polonia, ni los cagados rumanos.
N-A-D-I-E

Y esto, señores, es LA POLLA para Rusia.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (22 Mar 2022)

*Mariupol**: nos llegan imagenes de los soldados chechenos en combate urbano. *


----------



## Kluster (22 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> En Ucrania hay algun tipo de autoridad ahora, aunque sea militar?



La autoridad pertenece a los ultras aplaudidos por la junta militar y el gobierno fake de Farlopensky.


----------



## Honkler (22 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Con la presencia del Excelentísimo Presidente de Ucrania, los miembros de la OTAN, reunidos en Bruselas, bajo el mando del presidente de los Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, ha decidido tomar las siguientes medidas...
> 
> *El presidente de Ucrania, Zelensky, participará virtualmente en la cumbre de la OTAN a finales de esta semana, los detalles están por resolverse, Interfax Ucrania Cites Press Aide.*
> 20:03 || 22/03/2022



Imaginemos que, en plena reunión, le lanzan un pepino a Zelen delante de los demás peleles y del pelele mayor del reino…


----------



## JAGGER (22 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Rusia no quiere ganar



Jajajaja, ahora se revela el plan completo.


----------



## Lester Burnham (22 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> La contracronica, buen programa



En el de hoy se ha pasao tres pueblos, no sabia que era tan follaotan, ha puesto de ejemplo cuando Israel repatrio a universitarios que tenia en USA para adiestrarlos en la guerra de Yom Kipur contra los egipcios, que se podría hacer hoy lo mismo con Ucrania. Lo tenia como mas neutral en este tema.


----------



## NPI (22 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El Reino Unido va a prohibir la importación de pescado de Rusia,
> a pesar de que la mitad de su consumo de pescado llega de Rusia...
> 
> Así es como se vence a los rusos... Sigan así.
> ...



DeepL


> El Reino Unido, a pesar de tener el pescado y las patatas fritas como uno de sus platos nacionales, importa cientos de miles de toneladas de marisco de otras naciones cada año para satisfacer a un país amante del pescado.
> 
> Pero preocupa que el coste del pescado y las patatas fritas pueda aumentar debido a las sanciones impuestas a Rusia por su invasión de Ucrania.
> 
> ...


----------



## PutoNWO (22 Mar 2022)

Menudo informador se ha buscado la Secta, un Ucraniano de Odessa que vive en Kiev y con mucha pinta de gayer sin huevos

Que Rusia tiene esto perdido dice


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Mar 2022)

Estoy esperando que algún gamer de este hilo me explique por qué se están matando entre sí los rusos y los ucranianos siendo hermanos eslavos y sin embargo millones y millones de moros y negros musulmanes que además odian a los europeos , nos van a pagar las pensiones. 


*" nuevo ministro ucraniano dice : - " Ucrania debe atraer a millones y millones de rusos para pagarnos las pensiones " *










El nuevo ministro de Migraciones afirma que España debe atraer «millones y millones de inmigrantes»


Escrivá cifra en 8 y 9 millones los trabajadores extranjeros necesarios durante las tres próximas décadas para mantener el nivel del mercado laboral: «Habrá que explicarlo a la sociedad»



www.abc.es













La sorpresa que trae Escrivá: "Millones y millones" de inmigrantes para pagar las pensiones


El nuevo ministro confía en la llegada masiva de trabajadores extranjeros en las próximas décadas para sostener las cuentas de la Seguridad Social.




www.libremercado.com


----------



## Azrael_II (22 Mar 2022)

__





Las bombas más pequeñas que podrían convertir a Ucrania en una zona de guerra nuclear






www.msn.com





Aquí ya descuentan que habrá lanzamiento de bombas nucleares pequeñas (tácticas) y entre líneas y un poco de imaginación que EEUU también puede responder. Ambos tirando a una zona deshabitada.

Por otro lado tengo metido en la cabeza el vídeo de Sánchez sonriendo en su visita a Macron y hablando de la fabulosa oportunidad que está dando la guerra de Ucrania. 

A esto hay que añadir la reunión de la OTAN y las campanas del Estado de Alarma.

Conclusión:

Se viene escalada, teatro y represión en occidente


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> ¿Pero aún no te has enterado de que Ucrania no es un país normal?
> 
> Ahora se ve más claro con la guerra, pero es que llevaban muchos años fuera de la normalidad. Lo que hacían con los disidentes en todo el este de Ucrania no era normal. La guerra civil que tenían montada en el Donbas no era normal. Al menos en un país que intenta hacerse pasar por democrático.



No me cabe duda, con VillaPolonio al lado, de que eran muy malvados.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (22 Mar 2022)

Calopeeeeezzzzz me debes 1€ diarioooo.

Mi Pepephone ha colapsadooooo. He tenido que ampliar datos.

Por culpa de tu foroooo de la guerra mundial ",tres palitos"..


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (22 Mar 2022)

Lester Burnham dijo:


> En el de hoy se ha pasao tres pueblos, no sabia que era tan follaotan, ha puesto de ejemplo cuando Israel repatrio a universitarios que tenia en USA para adiestrarlos en la guerra de Yom Kipur contra los egipcios, que se podría hacer hoy lo mismo con Ucrania. Lo tenia como mas neutral en este tema.



En israel si no recuerdo mal, es obligatorio para todos el servicio militar y dura bastante. Si quieres hacer me parece que se llama Alia, ir a Israel siendo judio desde otro pais tambien debes hacerlo. Asi por encima es lo que recuerdo, seguramente esto haya variado, o no.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## magufone (22 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> La autoridad pertenece a los ultras aplaudidos por la junta militar y el gobierno fake de Farlopensky.



Pues no son pocos precisamente. En el inicio si eran menos numerosos pero ahora son grueso importante de las fuerzas armadas.
Se les ha mimado, entrenado y dotado del mejor equipo belico que disponen en Ucrania a simplemente delincuentes.
Y ahora es en tiempos de guerra cuando se ve perfectamente lo que siempre han sido, carne de presidio.
Lo que viene siendo el nancy actual, ese que las ss de los años 40 lo hubieran pasado por la piedra el primer dia.


----------



## ccartech (22 Mar 2022)

en las batallas en el área de Avdiivka, eliminó a uno de los líderes del batallón neonazi "Azov" Artyom Murakhovsky


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## NPI (22 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> You won't even eat fish and chips, and you'll be happy...



PATROCINADO por la Agenda 2030


----------



## PutoNWO (22 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> en las batallas en el área de Avdiivka, eliminó a uno de los líderes del batallón neonazi "Azov" Artyom Murakhovsky



Por quetodos los Neonazis de Ucrania y extranjeros hacen los cuernos con la mano? Tiene algo de satanismo oculto?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)

estan expulsando ucranianos de sus tierras con el manual del terrorista, es una limpieza étnica



Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Jajajaja, ahora se revela el plan completo.



Lo cierto es que HACEN QUE NO GANAN, porque el plan contempla una Alianza con los Klingons, el objetivo real es conquistar el Universo empezando por Botswana, es todo una partida de ajedrez pero a nivel planetario.


----------



## vettonio (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zhukov (22 Mar 2022)

Parte de guerra actualizado, Cassad ha ampliado el informe anterior, rumores de que Polonia puede entrar en la guerra, en la embajada rusa en Varsovia están quemando documentos. 









Parte de guerra 22/03/2022 – 22:00 horas


Resumen de Cassad (Boris Rozhin)-22 Marzo 22:00 horas (dos informes fusionados) 1. Mariupol. Sigue la lucha en las calles.. Según las estimaciones de la RPD, de 14,5 mil miembros de las Fuerzas Arm…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## delhierro (22 Mar 2022)

Estan atacando slaviansk.



Un deposito de municiones, parece.


----------



## Roedr (22 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



No sé cuál es el punto de regodearse en la muerte de estos soldados. Esta es la versión bienquedá y cobarde del mismo objetivo vil de humillar la memoria de los muertos posteando las fotos de sus cadáveres. 

A ver si te gustaría que alguien exhibiera la foto de algún difunto tuyo en el foro. A que no, capullo, pues aplícatelo.


----------



## Impresionante (22 Mar 2022)

Experto turco: "EEUU hará todo lo posible para prolongar la crisis en Ucrania"


El politólogo turco, experto en relaciones internacionales de la Universidad de Mármara y columnista de Cumhuriyet, Barysh Doster, comentó a Sputnik el aumento significativo de los suministros de armas de EEUU a los países europeos en el...




mundo.sputniknews.com





El politólogo turco, experto en relaciones internacionales de la Universidad de Mármara y columnista de Cumhuriyet, Barysh Doster, comentó a Sputnik el aumento significativo de los suministros de armas de EEUU a los países europeos en el contexto de la situación en Ucrania.
Según los datos del Instituto Internacional de Estocolmo para la Investigación de la Paz (SIPRI), el mayor crecimiento de las importaciones de armas entre las regiones del mundo se produjo en Europa. Entre los años 2017 y 2021, las importaciones de armas por parte de Estados europeos fueron un 19% más altas que en 2012-2016. Los mayores importadores de armas en Europa fueron el Reino Unido, Noruega y los Países Bajos.


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Parte de guerra actualizado, Cassad ha ampliado el informe anterior, rumores de que Polonia puede entrar en la guerra, en la embajada rusa en Varsovia están quemando documentos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver si entran a quedarse con su trozo de Ucrania. Que los polacos aman la tierra ajena con una desesperación que cuesta creer.


----------



## Roedr (22 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Parte de guerra actualizado, Cassad ha ampliado el informe anterior, rumores de que Polonia puede entrar en la guerra, en la embajada rusa en Varsovia están quemando documentos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo de Polonia si que no lo entiendo... si no es con un pacto con Rusia van a recibir hasta en el cielo de la boca.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)

3.5 millones de refugiados fuera de ucrania
10 millones de desplazados



a estas horas el imperio pederasta debería estar FUERA DE TODAS LAS ORGANIZACIONES INTERNACIONALES a causa de una limpieza etnica, OTRA MAS DEL IMPERIO


----------



## Kluster (22 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Y ahora es en tiempos de guerra cuando se ve perfectamente lo que siempre han sido, carne de presidio.
> Lo que viene siendo el nancy actual, ese que las ss de los años 40 lo hubieran pasado por la piedra el primer dia.


----------



## magufone (22 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> En israel si no recuerdo mal, es obligatorio para todos el servicio militar y dura bastante. Si quieres hacer me parece que se llama Alia, ir a Israel siendo judio desde otro pais tambien debes hacerlo. Asi por encima es lo que recuerdo, seguramente esto haya variado, o no.



32 meses los hombres y 24 las mujeres.
Luego tienen posibilidad de ser contratados en el ejercito, hasta de por vida si quieren y valen. O si el ejercito lo requiere, claro.
Si no, pasan a la reserva (1 mes por año hastalos 45 años de edad) y pueden ser movilizados en cualquier momento. 
Luego tienen un contigente profesional fijo tambien.
El servicio militar voluntario para judios no ciudadanos israelíes es el Mahal. 14 meses las tias, 18 los tios, y limite de edad 21 en tias, 24 en tios.
Creo que medicos y otro personal parecido tienen el límite de edad superior, aunque no mucho.


----------



## PutoNWO (22 Mar 2022)

La Secta denuncia las bombas de racimo con un vídeo donde no mueren civiles y destruían un arsenal Ucro, mientras estoy esperando que muestren los 25 muertos de Donbass hace días donde Ucrania se quiso vengar matando a civiles con racimo.


----------



## apocalippsis (22 Mar 2022)

*Khalifa Haftar de Libia luchará junto a Rusia: afirma Ucrania*

Nuestra Oficina
07:23 21 de marzo de 2022
1338






Jefe de LNA Khalifa Haftar

El Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania afirmó que el Ejército Nacional Libio (LNA) dirigido por el comandante renegado Khalifa Haftar enviará mercenarios a Rusia para ayudar al Ejército ruso en su 'operación militar especial' en Kiev.

En un comunicado , el ministerio dijo que la organización paramilitar rusa Wagner Group organizará los vuelos de los combatientes libios en aviones de combate rusos. Se afirma que el grupo es un ejército privado de facto del presidente ruso Vladimir Putin.

Ucrania alegó que Haftar visitó Moscú recientemente y acordó enviar 'voluntarios' libios a Ucrania para ponerse del lado de Rusia. Según las estadísticas de las Naciones Unidas (ONU), el número de combatientes y mercenarios extranjeros en Libia se estima en más de 20.000.

*Las milicias Haftar de Rusia y Libia aún no han confirmado la autenticidad de esta información.

Relaciones de Haftar con el Kremlin*

El gobierno libio fue establecido por el Gobierno de Acuerdo Nacional (GNA) reconocido internacionalmente en 2015, en virtud de un acuerdo político liderado por la ONU tras el derrocamiento del difunto gobernante Muammar Gaddafi. Desde entonces, ha estado bajo el ataque de las fuerzas leales al señor de la guerra Khalifa Haftar.

Si bien el GNA cuenta con el apoyo de Turquía y Qatar; LNA está respaldado por Egipto, Emiratos Árabes Unidos (EAU), Rusia y Arabia Saudita. Aproximadamente la mitad del LNA está formado por milicias, incluidas las milicias Madkhali (salafistas) y mercenarios sudaneses, chadianos y rusos.

En algunos artículos de prensa, también se hace referencia a Haftar como el "hombre de Moscú".





Las fuerzas de Khalifa Haftar en Libia






Libya’s Khalifa Haftar to Fight Alongside Russia: Ukraine Claims


Libya’s Khalifa Haftar to Fight Alongside Russia: Ukraine Claims




www.defenseworld.net


----------



## bubibartra (22 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> estan expulsando ucranianos de sus tierras con el manual del terrorista, es una limpieza étnica



Mira que alguien que vivió los 700.000 bajas que dejaron los nazis SOLO en Kiev diga que esto es peor...

Pues una de dos o esta senil o muy manipulado o tiene una memoria muy selectiva

Mañana sale un judío diciendo que Maripoul es peor que Auschtwitz.

De verdad que tela...

Se ve que confían en que la gente es desmemoriada o idiota. Que se ve que lo es en una gran mayoría para poner este y no se tira vergüenza ajena ..


----------



## Impresionante (22 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> estan expulsando ucranianos de sus tierras con el manual del terrorista, es una limpieza étnica



Tú tranquilo bonito que todo aquel que se sienta verdaderamente respetuoso con Rusia tendrá cabida dentro de su territorio


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)

kiril obedece a un trono, el del khan, ergo es un palanganero de satanas


----------



## Michael_Knight (22 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>



Llevo viendo el mapa con las flechas dirección Kiev desde hace un mes, debe de ser que van a la pata coja.


----------



## Impresionante (22 Mar 2022)

Peskov: la Federación de Rusia prevé el uso de armas nucleares solo en caso de amenaza a su existencia


----------



## Roedr (22 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Peskov: la Federación de Rusia prevé el uso de armas nucleares solo en caso de amenaza a su existencia



Traducido: cuando le salga de los cojones a Putin.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Llevo viendo el mapa con las flechas dirección Kiev desde hace un mes, debe de ser que van a la pata coja.



Están fijando a las tropas ucranianas, sin posibilidad de auxiliar al frente este.


----------



## Deitano (22 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Todos los que escribís desde Occidente os olvidáis de lo más importante que Rusia gana con esta operación militar.
> Tranquilidad y paz para las próximas 2 o 3 décadas.
> 
> Nadie va a levantar un dedo contra Rusia desde dentro. Ninguna ex republica va a osar tocar a Rusia.
> ...



Lo creo que a Rusia se le han visto las debilidades y que va a ser todo lo contrario.


----------



## PutoNWO (22 Mar 2022)

Zelensky: no piensa rendirse hasta ganar.

Qué cojones va a ganar este puto marica cocainómano?


----------



## jimmyjump (22 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Llevo viendo el mapa con las flechas dirección Kiev desde hace un mes, debe de ser que van a la pata coja.



El otro día aparecía que están haciendo zanjas en las posiciones alrededor de Kiev. Parece que no tienen intención de asaltarla de momento.


----------



## Alvin Red (22 Mar 2022)

....


Nicors dijo:


> Es un estado en guerra, invadido por la dictadura comunista. Cuando hay una guerra e imponen un toque de queda, es para quedarse en casa. Sino atente a las consecuencias, que se jodan los merodeadores, agentes rusos.



Que yo sepa el partido al que pertenece Putin (Rusia unida) esta adscrito como observador en la Internacional Demócrata de Centro al igual que el PP que si pertenece.





__





Internacional Demócrata de Centro - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





*Partidos observadores[editar]*
...

*




Rusia* - Rusia Unida
* Serbia* - Partido Demócrata Cristiano de Serbia


----------



## Mabuse (22 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Igual por primera vez veis bien empleados vuestros impuestos
> 
> Según el servicio de prensa de la UNM DPR, las unidades de la 54ª brigada mecanizada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania durante su retirada abandonaron un gran lote de lanzagranadas antitanque españolas del tipo Instalaza C90-CR (M3) en posiciones cercanas a Novomijailovka. Estos lanzagranadas con instrucciones para su uso fueron entregados a las unidades de la Milicia Popular de la RPD.
> 
> ...



A la mira le falta el protector de goma. Parece usado.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)

El alcalde de Kiev invita al Papa a visitar la capital ucraniana para “allanar el camino hacia la paz”


El alcalde de Kiev, Vitali Klitschko, ha invitado al papa Francisco a que visite la capital ucraniana para mostrar a su población y al resto del mundo su




www.vidanuevadigital.com





Ucrania ya no está donde el palanganero de satanas; el metropolitano de moscu









División de iglesia ortodoxa incide en invasión de Ucrania


Las divisiones de la iglesia ortodoxa son uno de los factores que contribuyeron a alentar la invasión rusa de Ucrania




www.independentespanol.com





Este no debe saber que el imperio ruso es el segundo productor de pornografia infantil del mundo y no está para invadir y dar lecciones a paises que abortan menos que ellos.









El líder de la Iglesia ortodoxa rusa: "La guerra contra Ucrania es correcta porque es contra el 'lobby' gay"


El patriarca de Moscú critica "el mundo de la 'libertad' visible" y pone como prueba "algo muy simple y a la vez terrible: un desfile gay".




www.losreplicantes.com


----------



## Impresionante (22 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Traducido: cuando le salga de los cojones a Putin.



Evidentemente, así que mejor no tocarle los cojones


----------



## Impresionante (22 Mar 2022)

Son tan adorables los ucronazis


----------



## bubibartra (22 Mar 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> Lo creo que a Rusia se le han visto las debilidades y que va a ser todo lo contrario.



Han demostrado que sigue siendo un ejército tan lento y desordenado como siempre, pero mal no les ha ido así, suelen ganar las guerras. Lentos pero suelen ganarlas. Y sus soldados..
. bueno como siempre, como los la segunda que iban comiéndose todo lo que encontraban por ahi y cambiaban de generales casa vez que el papi José había purga, pero oye llegaron a Berlín . En si es el ejército ruso de toda la vida

Y han enseñado su pepino nuevo ... Que más da que sean desordenados si pueden meterte una ogiva nuclear supersónica indetectable a quien quiera ir el culo????


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Te das cuenta de que es una población de 3 millones de personas no?
> 
> Tú crees que se puede tomar, por ejemplo, Madrid entero en una o dos semanas?



Franco tardó toda la guerra…


----------



## Honkler (22 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Parte de guerra actualizado, Cassad ha ampliado el informe anterior, rumores de que Polonia puede entrar en la guerra, en la embajada rusa en Varsovia están quemando documentos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si Polonia se mete en ese fregado… arrastrará a la OTAN o será una aventura en solitario?


----------



## WN62 (22 Mar 2022)

Periódico pro-Kremlin publica cifra de casi 10.000 soldados rusos muertos y luego lo borra | DW | 22.03.2022


Rusia ha reconocido oficialmente la muerte de 498 militares en Ucrania en unas declaraciones del 2 de marzo. Posteriormente, el país no ha ofrecido más cifras sobre las bajas en sus filas.




www.dw.com





Rodarán cabezas.


----------



## magufone (22 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Zelensky: no piensa rendirse hasta ganar.
> 
> Qué cojones va a ganar este puto marica cocainómano?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 995473



Que peligroso es delegar este tipo de decisiones en personas que no van a pagar nada si se equivocan...


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)

Need backup


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No sé cuál es el punto de regodearse en la muerte de estos soldados. Esta es la versión bienquedá y cobarde del mismo objetivo vil de humillar la memoria de los muertos posteando las fotos de sus cadáveres.
> 
> A ver si te gustaría que alguien exhibiera la foto de algún difunto tuyo en el foro. A que no, capullo, pues aplícatelo.




No hombre, es para que ustedes vean que las chulerías del enano del Kremlin cuestan vidas, y las vidas tienen caras.

El rollo de Stalin o Pol Pot de que el ser humano es una hormiga prescindible ya no mola tanto, eh?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Roedr (22 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Si Polonia se mete en ese fregado… arrastrará a la OTAN o será una aventura en solitario?



Sería como ponerse a jugar con una cerilla y gasolina. Digno de candidatos a premio Darwain en la modalidad países.


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Need backup



Pringar a Bielorrusia...bueno.

El tema es que desde el Oeste ucraniano le van a caer hostias a los bielorrusos a placer, veremos cómo lo encajarían, cómo se coordinan con los rusos, y si al final no la lían e implican a otro vecino del otro bando.


----------



## torque_200bc (22 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Si Polonia se mete en ese fregado… arrastrará a la OTAN o será una aventura en solitario?



Polonia desata la operacion Oder Shield y se queda con Galicia y Volynia, Hungria coge su cacho de los carpatos tambien. El desenlace que sorprendio a nadie. 

Cuando todo esto termine a mucha peña se le va a quedar cara de gilipollas.


----------



## magufone (22 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Si Polonia se mete en ese fregado… arrastrará a la OTAN o será una aventura en solitario?



Si Polonia ataca, la van a dejar quemarse primero... Luego ya veremos...


----------



## clapham5 (22 Mar 2022)

El clapham esta horrorizado de los cinicos e hipocritas que critican al Zar por comprender , mejor que nadie , en que siglo vivimos 
Es el siglo XIX , estupido . Olvidaos de las Naciones Unidas y Yalta . Eso es Historia Antigua . EE UU abrio la caja de Pandora y cambio el paradigma. Ahora gana no el que tiene razon , sino el mas fuerte . Y Rusia es fuerte . Porque es una superpotencia nuclear 
La cuestion aqui no es si Rusia ganara o no esta Guerra , la cuestion es si Ucrania sera suficiente 
El problema de Occidente es que tiene mucho , mucho , mucho , mucho mas que perder que Rusia encaso de una Guerra Nuclear . Rusia es Moscuy lo demas es Siberia , pero Occidente es mucho mas que Madrid , Londres , Nueva York , Berlin y Miami Beach 
A donde quieres llegar ,clapham ? Bueno ...que Rusia , si ve que las cosas se ponen feas , usara sus nukes . En 1973 los egipcios le dieron una paliza a los israelies durante los primeros dias de la Guerra del Yom Kippur y durante esos dias Israel sopeso la posibilidad de usar bombas nucleares contra Egipto . No hizo falta , pero que habria hecho Israel si las tropas de Nasser hubieran llegado a Jerusalem ? 
Rusia ganara . Y si tiene que lanzar una nuke la lanzara . La derrota no es una opcion . 
Ucrania sera rusa por las buenas , o por las malas . Y si el mundo no quita las sanciones se nukea el canal de Suez y el canal de Panama 
Si Occidente temia el calentamiento global pues tendran arricharramiento global .


----------



## magufone (22 Mar 2022)

torque_200bc dijo:


> Polonia desata la operacion Oder Shield y se queda con Galicia y Volynia, Hungria coge su cacho de los carpatos tambien. El desenlace que sorprendio a nadie.
> 
> Cuando todo esto termine a mucha peña se le va a quedar cara de gilipollas.



Ucrania a cachitos, novoguerra fria por otro monton de años,libertades a tomar por saco en ambos bloques, clase media desaparecida... Me cuadra...


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham esta horrorizado de los cinicos e hipocritas que critican al Zar por comprender , mejor que nadie , en que siglo vivimos
> Es el siglo XIX , estupido . Olvidaos de las Naciones Unidas y Yalta . Eso es Historia Antigua . EE UU abrio la caja de Pandora y cambio el paradigma. Ahora gana no el que tiene razon , sino el mas fuerte . Y Rusia es fuerte . Porque es una superpotencia nuclear
> La cuestion aqui no es si Rusia ganara o no esta Guerra , la cuestion es si Ucrania sera suficiente
> El problema de Occidente es que tiene mucho , mucho , mucho , mucho mas que perder que Rusia encaso de una Guerra Nuclear . Rusia es Moscuy lo demas es Siberia , pero Occidente es mucho mas que Madrid , Londres , Nueva York , Berlin y Miami Beach
> ...



Vamos, Cipriano, a la habitación ya, venga, tu medicación, hala hala, veeeengaaa, a mimir.


----------



## Roedr (22 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> No hombre, es para que ustedes vean que las chulerías del enano del Kremlin cuestan vidas, y las vidas tienen caras.
> 
> El rollo de Stalin o Pol Pot de que el ser humano es una hormiga prescindible ya no mola tanto, eh?



Sin humillaciones a muertos, creo que jamás nos habríamos dado cuenta. Menos mal que están los buitres necrófilos del foro para aportar humanidad.


----------



## Zhukov (22 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Si Polonia se mete en ese fregado… arrastrará a la OTAN o será una aventura en solitario?



Según he leído: Parece que Polonia ya ha sondeado a la OTAN y le han dicho que la aventura por su cuenta y riesgo. Rusia está al borde de la ruptura de relaciones con Polonia. Me parece harto plausible, además, no sería la primera vez. Polonia entró en guerra con la auto-proclamada república de Ucrania durante la guerra civil de Rusia.


----------



## Remequilox (22 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Si Polonia se mete en ese fregado… arrastrará a la OTAN o será una aventura en solitario?



Turquía, socio de la Otan, se metió en la guerra de Siria (y tuvo sus más y sus menos con Rusia), y no movilizó nada de la Otan.

Por referentes históricos, cuando Alemania (Hitler) se anexionó los Sudetes, y desmembró Checoslovaquia, Polonia, que estaba al lado mismo, aprovechó lo del Pisuerga, y se anexionó también un pedacito ( Český Těšín y algo más, unos 1.000 km2 y unos 250.000 habitantes). Hungría también le pegó un buen bocado a la presa.


----------



## magufone (22 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Si atacan ellos la OTAN no entraría... bueno salvo que ya pasen de todo y se quiten la careta y que se les caducan los misiles y tal
> 
> pero en teoría no debería
> 
> ...



De hecho, acordemonos del lio de los aviones y en lo que quedó.


----------



## Dylan Leary (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Evil_ (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## golden graham (22 Mar 2022)

torque_200bc dijo:


> Polonia desata la operacion Oder Shield y se queda con Galicia y Volynia, Hungria coge su cacho de los carpatos tambien. El desenlace que sorprendio a nadie.
> 
> Cuando todo esto termine a mucha peña se le va a quedar cara de gilipollas.



Al final todos contentos hungria y polonia pillan cacho de ucrania. Rusia se queda la costa y el este. Incluso rumania se puede quedar la mitad de moldavia y transnitria para rusia.


----------



## ccartech (22 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham esta horrorizado de los cinicos e hipocritas que critican al Zar por comprender , mejor que nadie , en que siglo vivimos
> Es el siglo XIX , estupido . Olvidaos de las Naciones Unidas y Yalta . Eso es Historia Antigua . EE UU abrio la caja de Pandora y cambio el paradigma. Ahora gana no el que tiene razon , sino el mas fuerte . Y Rusia es fuerte . Porque es una superpotencia nuclear
> La cuestion aqui no es si Rusia ganara o no esta Guerra , la cuestion es si Ucrania sera suficiente
> El problema de Occidente es que tiene mucho , mucho , mucho , mucho mas que perder que Rusia encaso de una Guerra Nuclear . Rusia es Moscuy lo demas es Siberia , pero Occidente es mucho mas que Madrid , Londres , Nueva York , Berlin y Miami Beach
> ...



La flota inglesa también trajo armas atómica a Sud America en el 82.
Y los Saudies creo que al menos tiraron o mandaron a tirar 1 en Yemen.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)

No lo veo, rusia no esta en posicion de presionar a bielorusia para que empiece una carniceria de bielorusos. Le va a hacer un hendaya al khan. Bielorusia tratara de mantener un perfil lo mas bajo posible para no ser arrastrada a los infiernos cual perro de mendigo. Todo lo contrario exigira el khan, que se manche las manos para quedar maldito.



Fígaro dijo:


> Pringar a Bielorrusia...bueno.
> 
> El tema es que desde el Oeste ucraniano le van a caer hostias a los bielorrusos a placer, veremos cómo lo encajarían, cómo se coordinan con los rusos, y si al final no la lían e implican a otro vecino del otro bando.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (22 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Franco tardó toda la guerra…



Si pero los barrios pijos (barrio de Salamanca por ejemplo) no se bombardeaban...todo hay que decirlo.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (22 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> en las batallas en el área de Avdiivka, eliminó a uno de los líderes del batallón neonazi "Azov" Artyom Murakhovsky



Ya paren siempre con la misma par favarrrrrrrrrrr busque fuentes mas serias deje de citar a bots meramente propagandistas no lo se sugerencia así no ayudan a Putler le hunde mas.








______________________


Aclaro en el floro que los chechenos no son una unidad de combate efectiva, son torturadores, violadores, saqueadores son una herramienta de terror psicológico pero en capacidad de combate un batallón de ordinario fusileros rusos es superior.

El vídeo del edificio es montado no le estaban disparando a nadie siempre se les ve frescos recién salidos del gym casi no hay señal física alguna de combate ellos solo están en la segunda linea dedicándose a lo que "saben hacer" osea generar terror ya que el terror es su mecanismo de control



El super cacareado asalto Ruso en Mariupol sufrió un frenazo los Ucra Rambos están resteados van a morir matando destruyeron varios tanques, blindados y fueron capturadas armas contra carro 
















Un invasor abatido entre otros






Prisioneros rusos en Mariupol


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)

solo el imperio pederasta se dedica a asimilar territorio asi alegremente como tu lo narras, nada de eso sucedera.



golden graham dijo:


> Al final todos contentos hungria y polonia pillan cacho de ucrania. Rusia se queda la costa y el este. Incluso rumania se puede quedar la mitad de moldavia y transnitria para rusia.


----------



## PutoNWO (22 Mar 2022)

La Secta; Zelensky: 100.000 personas aguantan el cerco en Mariupol

Doctrina Grozny dicen


----------



## Burbujo II (22 Mar 2022)

Bueno, pues el jilo y la situación parece que entran en un enquistamiento mortecino...

Ya solo queda ver los datos del ladrillo del notariado allá por mayo, junio, etc.


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> La flota inglesa también trajo armas atómica a Sud Amerita en el 82.
> Y los Saudies creo que al menos tiraron 1 en Yemen.



Los saudíes? Lo de Thatcher es cierto, un día, borrachuza perdida, habló de bombardear Buenos Aires. Por suerte la disuadieron. Pero tenía esos arrebatos.


----------



## ccartech (22 Mar 2022)

DEJENME DUDAR DE ESTE TWITS
Según información oficial de Kherson liberado, a partir del 1 de abril, la moneda oficial en el territorio de la ciudad será el RUBLO RUSO


----------



## Roedr (22 Mar 2022)

Lo de Polonia no lo veo por ningún lado. Se arriesgan a ser diana diaria de Kalibers, Iskanders e hipersónicos sin que la OTAN esté obligada a defenderlos. 

Por no decir que si este movimiento termina reventando a Rusia, Putin puede muy bien terminar nukeando el oeste de Ucrania para que se traguen la radiación los polacos. Vamos, un win-win para Polonia.


----------



## PutoNWO (22 Mar 2022)

Y digo yo, no puede meter la federación Rusa a la Secta en un archivo de búsqueda internacional de sus dirigentes por mentir hacía la Población de Mariupol (mayoría rusa) usada como escudos humanos por los nazis?

Porqué tienen carta blanca para manipular? manipular en contra de España es un delito, pero si en contra de los rusos es información veraz . OK


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Argentium (22 Mar 2022)

El amigo americano al rescate, pero no hoy... mañana
*El administrador de Biden confía en el aumento de la producción de petróleo de EE. UU. para fin de año...*
20:27 || 22/03/2022


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)

Russian Offensive Campaign Assessment, March 22 | Institute for the Study of War (understandingwar.org) 




*Mason Clark, George Barros y Kateryna Stepanenko

22 de marzo, 6:00 pm ET*​
Las fuerzas rusas no hicieron ningún avance importante el 22 de marzo y las fuerzas ucranianas llevaron a cabo contraataques locales al noroeste de Kiev y alrededor de Mykolayiv. Las fuerzas rusas alrededor de Kiev y otras ciudades importantes están priorizando cada vez más los bombardeos de largo alcance después del fracaso de las ofensivas terrestres rusas, pero es poco probable que obliguen a las principales ciudades a rendirse de esta manera. Las fuerzas rusas no llevaron a cabo ninguna operación ofensiva hacia las ciudades del noreste de Ucrania de Chernihiv, Sumy o Kharkiv en las últimas 24 horas. Las fuerzas rusas continuaron reduciendo aún más el bolsillo de Mariupol.

*Conclusiones clave*


*Es probable que las fuerzas rusas se estén moviendo a una fase de bombardeo prolongado de ciudades ucranianas debido al fracaso de la campaña inicial de Rusia para rodear y apoderarse de Kiev y otras ciudades importantes.*
*Las fuerzas ucranianas llevaron a cabo con éxito contraataques localizados al noroeste de Kiev.*
*Las fuerzas rusas en el noreste de Ucrania no llevaron a cabo ninguna operación ofensiva en las últimas 24 horas.*
*Las fuerzas ucranianas repelieron varios asaltos rusos en los óblasts de Donetsk y Lugansk en las últimas 24 horas.*
*Las fuerzas rusas continúan haciendo un progreso lento pero constante reduciendo el bolsillo de Mariupol.*
*Es posible que Rusia no haya nombrado a un comandante general para su invasión de Ucrania, lo que llevó a ejes de avance rusos que compiten por suministros limitados y no sincronizan sus operaciones.*

*Haga clic aquí para expandir el mapa a continuación.*





*Es probable que las fuerzas rusas se estén moviendo a una fase de bombardeo prolongado de ciudades ucranianas debido al fracaso de la campaña inicial de Rusia para rodear y apoderarse de Kiev y otras ciudades importantes. *Las fuerzas rusas continúan llevando a cabo ataques aéreos y con misiles contra objetivos civiles y militares en ucrania desocupada en ausencia de operaciones terrestres ofensivas. [1] El Estado Mayor de Ucrania informó a las 6:00 pm hora local del 22 de marzo que los aviones rusos realizaron más de 80 salidas en las últimas 24 horas. [2] El secretario de prensa del Pentágono, John Kirby, declaró adicionalmente el 21 de marzo que las fuerzas rusas han aumentado su bombardeo de largo alcance contra ciudades ucranianas en un intento de obligarlas a rendirse. [3] Es poco probable que las fuerzas rusas obliguen a las ciudades ucranianas a rendirse solo con bombardeos.

*Las fuerzas rusas se enfrentan a continuos problemas de logística y refuerzo. *El Estado Mayor ucraniano especificó por primera vez el 22 de marzo que las fuerzas rusas, destacando particularmente la 7ª División de Asalto Aéreo que opera alrededor de Kherson, están sufriendo bajas debido a un sistema de suministro médico deficiente y la falta de medicamentos. [4] El Estado Mayor de Ucrania también declaró que las fuerzas rusas enfrentan crecientes problemas de suministro, alegando que algunas unidades no especificadas tienen reservas de alimentos y municiones para no más de tres días. [5] Las fuerzas rusas continúan reuniendo unidades ad hoc de militares de varias unidades para reemplazar las pérdidas de combate. [6] Rusia está expandiendo sus métodos para generar reemplazos, incluida la expansión del reclutamiento forzoso en el óblast de Donetsk y obligando a los rusos con grandes cantidades de deuda a firmar contratos militares a cambio de la exención de las obligaciones de crédito. [7] El Estado Mayor de Ucrania informó el 22 de marzo que Rusia está llevando a cabo cada vez más propaganda dirigida a los militares bielorrusos para incentivar la participación bielorrusa en la guerra, aunque ISW no puede verificar de forma independiente esta afirmación y un alto funcionario de defensa estadounidense no identificado declaró el 21 de marzo que Estados Unidos no ha visto ninguna indicación de que Bielorrusia se esté preparando para entrar en la guerra. [8]

*Es poco probable que las fuerzas rusas resuelvan con éxito sus problemas de comando y control a corto plazo.* Un alto funcionario de defensa de Estados Unidos declaró el 21 de marzo que las fuerzas rusas están utilizando cada vez más comunicaciones no seguras debido a la falta de capacidad suficiente en redes seguras. [9] _CNN _también citó múltiples fuentes el 21 de marzo que Estados Unidos no ha podido determinar si Rusia ha nombrado a un comandante general para la invasión de Ucrania. [10] Estas fuentes declararon que las unidades rusas de diferentes distritos militares parecen estar compitiendo por los recursos y no están coordinando sus operaciones.

*No informamos en detalle sobre los ataques deliberados de Rusia contra la infraestructura civil y los ataques contra civiles desarmados, que son crímenes de guerra, porque esas actividades están bien cubiertas en los medios de comunicación occidentales y no afectan directamente a las operaciones militares que estamos evaluando y pronosticando. Continuaremos evaluando e informando sobre los efectos de estas actividades delictivas en el ejército y la población ucranianos y específicamente en el combate en las áreas urbanas ucranianas. Condenamos totalmente estas violaciones rusas de las leyes de los conflictos armados, los Convenios de Ginebra y la humanidad, aunque no las describamos en estos informes.

Las fuerzas rusas están involucradas en cuatro esfuerzos principales en este momento:*


Esfuerzo principal: Kiev (compuesto por tres esfuerzos de apoyo subordinados);
Esfuerzo de apoyo 1:Járkov;
Esfuerzo de apoyo 1a—Óblast de Lugansk;

Esfuerzo de apoyo 2:Mariupol y Óblast de Donetsk; y
Esfuerzo de apoyo 3—Kherson y avanza hacia el norte y hacia el oeste.
*Esfuerzo principal: eje de Kiev: las operaciones rusas en el eje de Kiev tienen como objetivo rodear la ciudad desde el noroeste, el oeste y el este.

Esfuerzo principal subordinado a lo largo de la orilla oeste del Dnipro* 

Las fuerzas rusas no llevaron a cabo ninguna operación ofensiva al noroeste de Kiev el 22 de marzo y continuaron mejorando sus posiciones defensivas y apoyo logístico. [11] Fuentes locales ucranianas informaron que las fuerzas rusas se "atrincheraron" alrededor de Bucha el 22 de marzo. [12] Las imágenes satelitales del 21 de marzo también representaron posiciones fortificadas de artillería rusa al noroeste de Irpin. [13] Las fuerzas ucranianas llevaron a cabo varios contraataques localizados el 22 de marzo, retomando las ciudades de Moshcun (al noroeste de Kiev) y Makariv (directamente al oeste de Kiev). [14]

*Haga clic aquí para expandir el mapa a continuación.*







*Esfuerzo de apoyo subordinado: eje Chernihiv y Sumy*

Las fuerzas rusas llevaron a cabo un ataque fallido hacia Brovary a última hora del 21 de marzo, pero no llevaron a cabo ninguna operación ofensiva importante al noreste de Kiev el 22 de marzo. [15] El Estado Mayor de Ucrania informó el 22 de marzo que las fuerzas rusas desplegaron un BTG adicional de la 90ª División de Tanques y otras unidades no especificadas del Distrito Militar Central (CMD) en el eje de avance del noreste. [16] Las fuerzas rusas no llevaron a cabo ningún asalto a Chernihiv o Sumy en las últimas 24 horas y continuaron bombardeando ambas ciudades. [17]

*Esfuerzo de apoyo # 1—Kharkiv:*

Las fuerzas rusas no llevaron a cabo ninguna operación ofensiva alrededor de Járkov y detuvieron los ataques para tomar la ciudad de Izyum, al sureste de Járkov, el 22 de marzo. [18] El Estado Mayor de Ucrania informó que Rusia está desplegando infantería naval adicional de las flotas del Báltico y del Norte a Járkov e Izyum, además de intentar restaurar el potencial de combate de las unidades desplegadas anteriormente. [19] El Estado Mayor también informó que las unidades de ingeniería rusas están tratando de reparar una conexión ferroviaria desde Valuyki (Óblast de Bélgorod, en Rusia) a Kupyansk (Óblast de Járkov) para apoyar los esfuerzos logísticos alrededor de Járkov. [20]

*Esfuerzo de apoyo #1a-Óblast de Lugansk:*

Las fuerzas rusas llevaron a cabo varios ataques infructuosos en los óblasts de Donetsk y Lugansk en las últimas 24 horas. El Estado Mayor ucraniano informó al mediodía hora local del 22 de marzo que Rusia y las fuerzas de poder concentraron sus esfuerzos en capturar Rubizhne, Severodonetsk, Popasna y Vugledar, pero no tuvieron éxito. [21] El Estado Mayor de Ucrania también declaró que las fuerzas ucranianas infligieron grandes pérdidas en un ataque ruso contra Marinka a partir del mediodía hora local del 22 de marzo. [22]

*Esfuerzo de apoyo # 2— Mariupol y Donetsk Oblast:*

Las fuerzas rusas continuaron atacando Mariupol y bombardeando áreas residenciales de la ciudad en las últimas 24 horas. [23] Las fuerzas rusas continúan reforzando las posiciones de artillería al noreste de la ciudad. [24] El líder checheno Ramzan Kadyrov publicó una actualización sobre las operaciones chechenas reclamadas en Mariupol a última hora del 21 de marzo. [25] Kadyrov afirmó que el jefe de la rama chechena de Rosgvardia, Adam Delimkhanov, está liderando personalmente a los combatientes chechenos que toman la ciudad "trimestre por trimestre", incluida la fábrica de Azovstal en el este de Mariupol, que las fuerzas rusas afirmaron haber capturado el 10 de marzo. [26] Kadyrov dijo que los combatientes chechenos proporcionan una cobertura confiable para sus "hermanos de armas" en el ejército ruso convencional. Los usuarios de las redes sociales han confirmado de forma independiente la presencia de unidades chechenas alrededor de Mariupol, pero no han confirmado el papel exacto que las unidades de Rosgvardia están desempeñando en los combates urbanos en curso.

Haga clic aquí para expandir el mapa a continuación.







*Esfuerzo de apoyo # 3— Kherson y avanza hacia el norte y el oeste:*

Las fuerzas ucranianas probablemente llevaron a cabo varios contraataques locales contra las fuerzas rusas alrededor de Mykolayiv y el norte de Kherson el 22 de marzo, y las fuerzas rusas no llevaron a cabo ninguna operación ofensiva. [27] El Estado Mayor ucraniano informó a la medianoche hora local del 21 de marzo que los contraataques ucranianos alrededor de Mykolayiv empujaron a las fuerzas rusas fuera de las posiciones defensivas a "fronteras desfavorables" no especificadas. [28]

Las fuerzas ucranianas también publicaron un mapa el 22 de marzo supuestamente capturado de las fuerzas rusas en el óblast de Jersón el 10 de marzo. [29] El mapa informa que Rusia tenía alrededor de 10 grupos tácticos de batallón (BTG) del 49º Ejército de Armas Combinadas y la 7ª División Aerotransportada (VDV) en el eje de Kherson a mediados de marzo, además de apoyar a las unidades del 22º Cuerpo de Ejército. Según los informes, las fuerzas rusas también tenían la mayoría de sus activos de comando y control en la región estacionados en el aeropuerto de Kherson, que fue atacado por aviones ucranianos el 15 de marzo.

*Artículos inmediatos para ver*


Las fuerzas rusas probablemente capturarán Mariupol u obligarán a la ciudad a capitular en las próximas semanas.
Rusia ampliará sus bombardeos aéreos, de misiles y de artillería de ciudades ucranianas.
Es probable que las fuerzas rusas continúen los esfuerzos para llegar a Kryvyi Rih y aislar Zaporizhiya.
Las fuerzas rusas alrededor de Kiev continuarán los esfuerzos para avanzar hacia el alcance efectivo de la artillería del centro de la ciudad.
Las tropas rusas continuarán los esfuerzos para reducir Chernihiv y Sumy.
La creciente resistencia ucraniana en el territorio ocupado por Rusia desviaría el poder de combate ruso a la seguridad del área de retaguardia.


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Mar 2022)

SITUACIÓN MILITAR EN EL ESTE DE UCRANIA AL 22 DE MARZO DE 2022 según @southfronteng (mapa aproximado)


----------



## NPI (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Michael_Knight (22 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Tengo la impresión de que todo vehículo ruso que se despista un poco de la ruta los partisanos lo despachan rápidamente, y eso que el frente está en el este que se supone que es donde están los pro rusos, no quiero ni imaginar si a las putinas les da por llevar tropas al oeste, iba a haber una escabechina de puta madre de chatarra rusa.


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (22 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Según he leído: Parece que Polonia ya ha sondeado a la OTAN y le han dicho que la aventura por su cuenta y riesgo. Rusia está al borde de la ruptura de relaciones con Polonia. Me parece harto plausible, además, no sería la primera vez. Polonia entró en guerra con la auto-proclamada república de Ucrania durante la guerra civil de Rusia.



¿Como va a hacer esa locura Polonia? igual que seria una locura de Rusia atacar a un pais OTAN *sin motivo ultra real*, lo es que un pais -en este caso Polonia con sus circunstancias y problemáticas debido a la frontera- de la OTAN se meta por su cuenta y riesgo a dar bandera de salida a una lucha contra Rusia. Para mi comprensión esto es imposible.


----------



## ccartech (22 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Los saudíes? Lo de Thatcher es cierto, un día, borrachuza perdida, habló de bombardear Buenos Aires. Por suerte la disuadieron. Pero tenía esos arrebatos.


----------



## frangelico (22 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> ¿Como va a hacer esa locura Polonia? igual que seria una locura de Rusia atacar a un pais OTAN *sin motivo ultra real*, lo es que un pais -en este caso Polonia con sus circunstancias y problemáticas debido a la frontera- de la OTAN se meta por su cuenta y riesgo a dar bandera de salida a una lucha contra Rusia. Para mi comprensión esto es imposible.



Lo incomprensible es la mentalidad polaca.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Tío porqué haces esto? Te alegras o algo?
> 
> Sí Rusia está notificando oficiales fallecidos y? Yo cuando entré a tocaros los huevos al jilo de los follbaidens del gilipollas de txusky no me dedicaba a espamear
> 
> Déjalo ya macho... no aporta nada, abre hilo si quieres pero es que al final sí que te voy a tener que meter en la nevera



Voy a seguir informando de bajas rusas, especialmente en sus puestos de alto rango. Son fotos en vida asi que no entiendo la ofensa. Cada uno es libre de ignorar a quien. No tengo nada en contra de esta gente, entiendo que tenian sus propias convicciones. Un saludo.


----------



## Salamandra (22 Mar 2022)

torque_200bc dijo:


> Polonia desata la operacion Oder Shield y se queda con Galicia y Volynia, Hungria coge su cacho de los carpatos tambien. El desenlace que sorprendio a nadie.
> 
> Cuando todo esto termine a mucha peña se le va a quedar cara de gilipollas.



¿Y que ha cambiado en estas dos semanas para que Polonia que prestaba los aviones a la OTAN cuando se los pidieron y ahora quiere entrar en el país a título particular?.

Porque si yo recuerdo bién, cuando les pidieron aviones rusos dijeron que si, que se los prestaban a la OTAN y ya que ellos decidieran.

La repartición y troceado de Ucrania estaba sobre la mesa desde el discurso de Putin al inicio de la campaña.

Lo diferente son las reuniones entre países y Biden y la conjunta final. No puede ser una solución unilateral justo ahora, que ha llegado a ponerles firmes el amigo de Zumosol. Algo conjunto traman y de ser así Polonia sólo es la punta de lanza del plan.


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Mar 2022)

*Fuertes explosiones en Kiev, se informa de un ataque con misiles en el aeropuerto de Boryspil*


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sin humillaciones a muertos, creo que jamás nos habríamos dado cuenta. Menos mal que están los buitres necrófilos del foro para aportar humanidad.



Coño, siempre se quejan los mismos, los de las "operaciones especiales que no guerras", que son los mismos de "vamos, ríndete y firmamos la paz ya"..

Resumidas cuentas, se quieren comer al vecino pero no les hables de muertos.

No señor.

Querían Uds muertos, mirenles la cara y avergüencese de la que han liado.


----------



## Burbujo II (22 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Russian Offensive Campaign Assessment, March 22 | Institute for the Study of War (understandingwar.org)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





_LoKy_ dijo:


> SITUACIÓN MILITAR EN EL ESTE DE UCRANIA AL 22 DE MARZO DE 2022 según @southfronteng (mapa aproximado)
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 995506


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Al final todos contentos hungria y polonia pillan cacho de ucrania. Rusia se queda la costa y el este. Incluso rumania se puede quedar la mitad de moldavia y transnitria para rusia.



Dejad las drogas, tercer aviso.


----------



## Honkler (22 Mar 2022)

Y arriesgarse a que Rusia no pare hasta Varsovia? Que los rusos no van a tener miramientos con los polacos…


----------



## torque_200bc (22 Mar 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Al final todos contentos hungria y polonia pillan cacho de ucrania. Rusia se queda la costa y el este. Incluso rumania se puede quedar la mitad de moldavia y transnitria para rusia.



Ya que Zelenski no puede firmar nada y el ejercito ruso da para lo que da, pues se reparte el territorio mas o menos a la altura del Dnieper entre Polonia y Rusia y asi los habitantes de la ex ucrania pueden irse con la potencia a la que odien menos. Alto el fuego y zona DMZ en el medio y a tomar por culo, tenemos paz para 30 años o asi. Yo soy Putin y lo firmo ya.

Quedan los cabos sueltos como el tema de la otan y tal, pero yo visualizo facil a una Polonia fuera de la estructura militar de la alianza a cambio de que le dejen trincar media ucrania para el Miterzee o como cojones se llame el proyecto ese de Lebensraum que tienen los polacos.


----------



## Zhukov (22 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> ¿Como va a hacer esa locura Polonia? igual que seria una locura de Rusia atacar a un pais OTAN *sin motivo ultra real*, lo es que un pais -en este caso Polonia con sus circunstancias y problemáticas debido a la frontera- de la OTAN se meta por su cuenta y riesgo a dar bandera de salida a una lucha contra Rusia. Para mi comprensión esto es imposible.



Yo lo veo de lo más normal, dados los precedentes históricos, no se enfrentarán a Rusia, ocuparán el territorio que les interese, y esperarán a que lleguen los rusos a la nueva frontera y a negociar con hechos consumados el reparto de Ucrania. Yo creo que hasta les hacen un favor a los rusos. El problema es que entren los polacos a luchar en apoyo de Ucrania. Entonces ya tenemos guerra. Pero no veo ni a americanos ni a europeos meterse en el baile.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (22 Mar 2022)

Ay, los comentarios de los dulces niños del verano a este tweet… 




Alguien incluso hizo esta obra de arte, con el valeroso soldado ucraniano llevando puesta una mascarilla quirúrgica verde militar, para no contagiar el covic a la criaturita mientras la salva de los roba gallines.


----------



## Homero+10 (22 Mar 2022)

El "lanchas" llama a el ejército de tierra


----------



## Alvin Red (22 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> 3.5 millones de refugiados fuera de ucrania
> 10 millones de desplazados
> 
> 
> ...



Censo de ucranianos viviendo en rusia:

2010 .... 1 Millón y bajando
2015 ... 5 Millones , subiendo, aparte de los que han conseguido la nacionalidad Rusa y no cuentan como ucranianos.

¿El Maidan os fue la mar de bien, eh, hipócritas?






__





Ukrainians in Russia - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





No.	Census year[46]	Population of Ukrainians in Russia	Percentage of total Russian population
1	1926	6,871,194	7.41
2	1939	3,359,184	3.07
3	1959	3,359,083	2.86
4	1970	3,345,885	2.57
5	1979	3,657,647	2.66
6	1989	4,362,872	2.97
7	2002	2,942,961	2.03
8	2010	1,927,988[47]	1.40
9	2015 est.	5,864,000	4.01


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (22 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Fuertes explosiones en Kiev, se informa de un ataque con misiles en el aeropuerto de Boryspil*



Joder que estrés....como tendrán las " costillas" los kievitas,?...hechas fosfatina..

Mode " tenista," que susurraba al suelo..
OFF


----------



## Roedr (22 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Coño, siempre se quejan los mismos, los de las "operaciones especiales que no guerras", que son los mismos de "vamos, ríndete y firmamos la paz ya"..
> 
> Resumidas cuentas, se quieren comer al vecino pero no les hables de muertos.
> 
> ...



Nadie del foro ha liado nada porque nadie pinta nada en este conflicto. Lo más parecido a liarla son los que profanan a muertos exhibiendo imágenes de cadáveres para regodeo. Que sepas que es un delito.


----------



## torque_200bc (22 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> ¿Y que ha cambiado en estas dos semanas para que Polonia que prestaba los aviones a la OTAN cuando se los pidieron y ahora quiere entrar en el país a título particular?.
> 
> Porque si yo recuerdo bién, cuando les pidieron aviones rusos dijeron que si, que se los prestaban a la OTAN y ya que ellos decidieran.
> 
> ...



Ha pasado que ahora a Putin le vendria bien que Polonia ocupase Ucrania occidental. Lo de meter todo en la orbita rusa esta claro que no. 

Conste que a mi era el plan que me gustaba desde el principio. Nunca vi claro lo de ir a saco mas alla de novorossiya


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Pero joder, sí lo encuentras tan relevante abre hilo... aquí estás espameando y lo sabes
> 
> que me da por pensar que debo ser de los pocos que no te ignoran y al final al que estás tocando los huevos
> 
> ...



A mi no me molesta que informes del alto rango ucro que perdio su vida en combate en Ucrania, ni en este hilo, ni en el otro. Ni siquiera lo percibo como un trolleo. Es una guerra y mueren militares.

En cuanto a los ignorados como he mencionado anteriormente, teneis que entender que yo no escribo exclusivamente para complacer al bando pro ruso. Probablemente encontraran noticias que no son de su agrado o que no se publican en los medios pro rusos en mis posts. Si no estan preparados para ello, tienen el boton del ignore, yo no puedo hacer mas por ellos, el foro no es solo suyo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Mar 2022)

limpieza etnica de ucranianos en UCRANIA AHORA, producido bajo la cobertura retorica de vuestras lenguas cubiertas de sangre.



Alvin Red dijo:


> Censo de ucranianos viviendo en rusia:
> 
> 2010 .... 1 Millón y bajando
> 2015 ... 5 Millones , subiendo, aparte de los que han conseguido la nacionalidad Rusa y no cuentan como ucranianos.
> ...


----------



## clapham5 (22 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Según he leído: Parece que Polonia ya ha sondeado a la OTAN y le han dicho que la aventura por su cuenta y riesgo. Rusia está al borde de la ruptura de relaciones con Polonia. Me parece harto plausible, además, no sería la primera vez. Polonia entró en guerra con la auto-proclamada república de Ucrania durante la guerra civil de Rusia.



Si Polonia invade Ucrania , Rusia invade las Republicas balticas . Asi la Guerra no seria entre Rusia y Polonia sino entre Rusia y la OTAN 
Y estaria justificado el uso de armamento nuclear . Polonia desapareceria del mapa .


----------



## rejon (22 Mar 2022)

*Wali, el temido francotirador: "Estoy vivo... Hemos ganado terreno al enemigo además de causarle pérdidas"*
Durante días, ante 'fake news' que anunciaban su muerte por un ataque del ejército ruso, el propio canadiense ha respondido a la pregunta ¿dónde está Wali? En Ucrania, disparando a invasores rusos: "Los rumores de que morí en combate han sido completamente ridículos"


----------



## Señor X (22 Mar 2022)

Lo de Polonia invadiendo y anexionado partes de Ucrania es un movimiento estratégico tan estúpido que parece posible dado que son polacos. Si hay una nación con certificado de autoinmolación, esos son los polacos. Nos superan a nosotros, fijaos como está la cosa.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (22 Mar 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> Mira que alguien que vivió los 700.000 bajas que dejaron los nazis SOLO en Kiev diga que esto es peor...
> 
> Pues una de dos o esta senil o muy manipulado o tiene una memoria muy selectiva
> 
> ...



Esto es mucho peor si. Además entre pueblos hermanos, familia.


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Pues si son tan democráticos, lo normal sería que pidiesen los datos al infractor y lo llevasen a comisaría.
> 
> Lo que hacen no es propio de un país al que se jactan de llamar "democrático".
> 
> Estamos hablando de que pillan a gente tirada en la calle y los atan a un poste y muchas veces los dejan morir de frío.



Están delatándose los "demócratas" por todos los lados con todas las cosas que están pasando últimamente, desde hace 2 años con el bicho, traca final con la vacuna, y ahora con esto de Ucrania. Salen como churros por todos los lados. Con la marca en la frente "mira, soy demócrata". O como ratas más bien.


----------



## Zappa (22 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Nadie del foro ha liado nada porque nadie pinta nada en este conflicto.



A veces al leer mensajes en este hilo, pienso que la gente está fatal de la cabeza, porque parece que seamos colaboradores, de un lado o de otro, por tener UNA PUTA OPINIÓN AL RESPECTO DE LO QUE PASA.

Malos tiempos en los que no se puede pensar ni opinar sin ser considerado un traidor.

Como si le hubiese jurado fidelidad feudal a Biden o a Putin.

O a Viruelo.


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Nadie del foro ha liado nada porque nadie pinta nada en este conflicto. Lo más parecido a liarla son los que profanan a muertos exhibiendo imágenes de cadáveres para regodeo. Que sepas que es un delito.



Delito el vuestro, hijo puta, que lleváis meses deseando y promoviendo la invasión, en la que "el ejército ucraniano sería exterminado", y demás.

Ahora, a chuparla, idiota, las armas las carga el diablo.

Mira a esos cadáveres a la cara, malnacido, si tienes huevos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Mar 2022)

Las milicias liberando Maryinka


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (22 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Yo lo veo de lo más normal, dados los precedentes históricos, no se enfrentarán a Rusia, ocuparán el territorio que les interese, y esperarán a que lleguen los rusos a la nueva frontera y a negociar con hechos consumados el reparto de Ucrania. Yo creo que hasta les hacen un favor a los rusos. El problema es que entren los polacos a luchar en apoyo de Ucrania. Entonces ya tenemos guerra. Pero no veo ni a americanos ni a europeos meterse en el baile.



Gracias por dar algo de sentido.


----------



## Zhukov (22 Mar 2022)

* Se notó humo sobre el edificio de la Embajada Rusa en Varsovia. Ya hemos visto algo similar en Kiev antes. Por otro lado, Varsovia se mueve cada vez más rápido para entrar en la guerra en Ucrania, que ya había pedido anteriormente. Ярослав Качинський.

En primer lugar, el Ministerio de Defensa polaco ya está desarrollando un proyecto para enviar 10.000 soldados a Ucrania. En segundo lugar, según los medios de comunicación locales, el presidente polaco Andrzej Duda presentará sus propuestas para una misión militar en Ucrania en la cumbre de la OTAN en Bruselas.

En tercer lugar, vale la pena recordar sobre el consentimiento Washington está de acuerdo en que los aliados de la OTAN de Estados Unidos pueden "tomar tales decisiones por sí mismos". Y lo más importante, el mismo Duda dijo hoy que el acta de fundación de Rusia y la OTAN ha dejado de existir, y este documento ya no vincula a nadie. Por lo tanto, Polonia está pidiendo un conflicto directo con Rusia.

* Macron llamó por octava vez en un mes a Putin. Más tarde, el Palacio del Elíseo y el Kremlin publicaron comunicados bastante secos, pero como muestra la práctica, cuanto más aburridos los informes del servicio de prensa, más significativas son las negociaciones.

Supongo que Macron informó a Putin sobre los proyectos de decisión que podrían adoptarse en la cumbre de la OTAN durante la visita de Biden a Bruselas. Probablemente no se trataba tanto del fortalecimiento de las sanciones que Washington va a imponer después de la cumbre, sino de cosas más importantes: las cuestiones de una zona de exclusión aérea sobre Ucrania y la participación de Polonia en el conflicto militar.

Pero a juzgar por el humo sobre la embajada rusa en Varsovia y las publicaciones en los medios de comunicación franceses, París y otras capitales europeas son muy conscientes de la disposición del Kremlin para completar la operación especial.


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Están delatándose los "demócratas" por todos los lados con todas las cosas que están pasando últimamente, desde hace 2 años con el bicho, traca final con la vacuna, y ahora con esto de Ucrania. Salen como churros por todos los lados. Con la marca en la frente "mira, soy demócrata". O como ratas más bien.



Al talego, asquerosos aprovechados del buenismo.


----------



## Azrael_II (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (22 Mar 2022)

*Activistas y refugiados ucranianos piden en Bruselas cortar el petróleo ruso.*
Decenas de activistas se concentraron hoy en Bruselas junto con refugiados ucranianos para pedir a la Unión Europea (UE) que deje de "alimentar la guerra" con la compra de petróleo a *Rusia*, en un acto que desplegó un enorme símbolo de la paz compuesto por miles de velas y que incluyó carteles contra el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin.

La manifestación, celebrada este martes frente a las sedes de las instituciones de la UE, tuvo lugar 48 horas antes del comienzo de la cumbre europea de los próximos jueves y viernes con el objetivo de reclamar a los líderes comunitarios que impongan una "prohibición total" a los combustibles provenientes de *Rusia*.


----------



## Marchamaliano (22 Mar 2022)

Joder que descanso empezar a ignorar otanitos gilipollas...que descanso..


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (22 Mar 2022)

Por los comentarios, son ucranianos en un súper de Polonia.
Bien podría ser un vídeo viejo, pero tiene su coña.







Añado a este ciudadano, aparentemente en Kiev, dándole literalmente pollazos en la cabeza a unas gitanas.
Podría ser de antes, podría ser después.


----------



## Fígaro (22 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> A veces al leer mensajes en este hilo, pienso que la gente está fatal de la cabeza, porque parece que seamos colaboradores, de un lado o de otro, por tener UNA PUTA OPINIÓN AL RESPECTO DE LO QUE PASA.
> 
> Malos tiempos en los que no se puede pensar ni opinar sin ser considerado un traidor.
> 
> ...





Detecto caquita en más de uno.

Yo no quería y tal, sólo opinaba, blablabla.

Como se ponga la cosa fea, veréis.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (22 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Wali, el temido francotirador: "Estoy vivo... Hemos ganado terreno al enemigo además de causarle pérdidas"*
> Durante días, ante 'fake news' que anunciaban su muerte por un ataque del ejército ruso, el propio canadiense ha respondido a la pregunta ¿dónde está Wali? En Ucrania, disparando a invasores rusos: "Los rumores de que morí en combate han sido completamente ridículos"



Era cuestión de tiempo. Lo más obvio es que saliera el tipo en un vídeo diciendo "estoy vivo"

Wali, el francotirador más mortífero del mundo, confirma en un video que sigue vivo y actuando en Ucrania (sport.es)


----------



## Roedr (22 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Delito el vuestro, hijo puta, que lleváis meses deseando y promoviendo la invasión, en la que "el ejército ucraniano sería exterminado", y demás.
> 
> Ahora, a chuparla, idiota, las armas las carga el diablo.
> 
> Mira a esos cadáveres a la cara, malnacido, si tienes huevos.



1. El malnacido eres tú.
2. Al que le faltan huevos es ti.
3. Estás jodidamente enfermo.


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya. Y eso porque lo dice un piriódico. Ni eso, un "msn". Amos, no me jodas, Azrael.


----------



## Pirro (22 Mar 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Lo de Polonia invadiendo y anexionado partes de Ucrania es un movimiento estratégico tan estúpido que parece posible dado que son polacos. Si hay una nación con certificado de autoinmolación, esos son los polacos. Nos superan a nosotros, fijaos como está la cosa.



No en vano los chistes de los ingleses no van de españoles sino de polacos.


----------



## Honkler (22 Mar 2022)

En mi opinión, si Polonia se anexiona parte de Ucrania, recuperando parte de su territorio pre 2 GM, Alemania debería reclamar los territorios cedidos a Polonia después de la 2 GM…  Que ganas no le faltan, por cierto…


----------



## Burbujo II (22 Mar 2022)

*Grupos neofascistas europeos se dan cita en Madrid entre llamamientos a FRENAR LA HIMBASIÓN DE REFUGIADOS UCRANIANOS*


----------



## pemebe (22 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . ONU estima que la guerra en Siria ha dejado 350.000 civiles muertos | DW | 24.09.2021



Esa es una estimación, comprobados con nombres y apellidos por el observatorio sirio de derechos humanos









SOHR chart of civilian deaths | Over 160,681 civilians killed, including 120,158 men, 15,237 women and 25,286 children since the outbreak of Syrian Revolution • The Syrian Observatory For Human Rights







www.syriahr.com





Más de 160.681 civiles muertos, entre ellos 120.158 hombres, 15.237 mujeres y 25.286 niños desde el estallido de la revolución siria actualizado hace una semana (15.03.2022)

161 civiles muertos en febrero 2022 (de ellos 33 niños). (1.03.2022), más que militares.


----------



## rejon (22 Mar 2022)

*El portavoz del Kremlin afirma en la CNN que Rusia contempla usar armas nucleares si está ante una "amenaza existencial"*
El portavoz del Kremlin Dmitry Peskov ha dicho este martes que su país contempla la posibilidad de usar armamento nuclear si se encuentra ante una "amenaza existencial". En una entrevista con el canal estadounidense CNN, Peskov ha respondido que *"si se da una amenaza existencial, entonces podría ser"*, al ser preguntado bajo qué circunstancias el Kremlin usaría su potencial nuclear. Anteriormente había hecho la misma afirmación pero recalcando que sólo lo haría en esas circunstancias, según avanzó Reuters citando a la agencia Interfax,
La *posibilidad de desatar un conflicto nuclear que derive en una Tercera Guerra Mundial *es uno de los argumentos más recurrentes del Gobierno estadounidense para rechazar una participación directa en la guerra en Ucrania. Rusia y Estados Unidos son los dos países con un mayor arsenal nuclear, aunque también cuentan con armas nucleares otros siete países: China, Francia, Reino Unido, India, Pakistán, Israel y Corea del Norte.
En su entrevista en la CNN, Peskov también ha reconocido que *el presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, "todavía no ha logrado" ninguno de sus objetivos militares en Ucrania*, aunque aseguró que la operación militar en el país eslavo se está produciendo "en estricto cumplimiento de los planes y fines fijados de antemano".
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/javascript%3Avoid(0);


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Mar 2022)

La batalla por Raisins, o más bien por el territorio al sur de la ciudad, el pueblo de Kamenka, está cobrando impulso y convirtiéndose en uno de los puntos más importantes de la guerra. Por la mañana, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentaron maniobrar con un grupo blindado, que incluía hasta una compañía de tanques. Fueron ahuyentados por ataques aéreos y de artillería.

En este momento, se están realizando poderosos ataques de artillería contra las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Kamenka, y el resultado será claro por la mañana. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han llevado dos batallones de fusileros motorizados más a Kamenka y están tratando con todas sus fuerzas de evitar un avance de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF a Slavyansk.

Es necesario rendir homenaje a la artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, realiza fuego bastante preciso. Además, lanza puntos de forma activa, los vehículos aéreos no tripulados enemigos se elevan constantemente hacia el cielo. Nuestra defensa aérea está funcionando a plena capacidad, la destrucción de objetivos enemigos se observa constantemente en el aire. La defensa aérea de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, a su vez, está trabajando en la aviación de nuestro ejército, afortunadamente sin éxito.


----------



## quinciri (22 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:
Parte de guerra actualizado, Cassad ha ampliado el informe anterior, rumores de que Polonia puede entrar en la guerra, en la embajada rusa en Varsovia están quemando documentos.






*Parte de guerra 22/03/2022 – 22:00 horas*
Resumen de Cassad (Boris Rozhin)-22 Marzo 22:00 horas (dos informes fusionados) 1. Mariupol. Sigue la lucha en las calles.. Según las estimaciones de la RPD, de 14,5 mil miembros de las Fuerzas Arm…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com
Hacer clic para expandir...




Honkler dijo:


> Si Polonia se mete en ese fregado… arrastrará a la OTAN o será una aventura en solitario?



Bueno, una aventura va a ser en cualquier caso, tanto si en solitario como si es en equipo.

Y que ademas puede acabar muy mal.

Date cuenta además, y si lo he entendido bien, que la fuente del "rumorcillo" es ucronazi.

Puede que en algún lugar de Polonia proximo al lugar por el que podrían entrar esté la OTAn acumulando tropas en cantidad algo significativa, y por su posible (pero poco probable) efecto intimidatorio. Pero de ahí no va a pasar la cosa. Y menos entrando Polonia a titulo particular. Que ya tuvieron bastante marrón con lo de los Mig, y para lo cual ya sugirieron que los enviara la OTAN desde Alemania ...


----------



## Salamandra (22 Mar 2022)

torque_200bc dijo:


> Ha pasado que ahora a Putin le vendria bien que Polonia ocupase Ucrania occidental. Lo de meter todo en la orbita rusa esta claro que no.
> 
> Conste que a mi era el plan que me gustaba desde el principio. Nunca vi claro lo de ir a saco mas alla de novorossiya



¿Escuchaste el discurso inicial de Putin?. Porque a cuenta de la historia del país para mi que iba desgranando posibles soluciones de ese tipo. No parecía que quisiera quedarse el país.


----------



## Wein (22 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Las grandes organizaciones supranacionales que controlan el mundo , pertenecen a los jeques , los judíos y los chinos, todos ellos enemigos viscerales de Europa y que toda la vida se han dedicado a " defenderse de occidente y atacarnos " .
> 
> El imperio Otomano lleva 100 años esperando su venganza , los judíos ahí están siempre al acecho de cualquier guerra que puedan sacar tajada , y los chinos más claro no lo pudo haber dicho Xi Jinping si dice que China no volverá a ser oprimida , es un mensaje a los opresores !
> 
> ...



A los chinos y los otomanos les jodieron los anglos. Que se vengen de ellos. Turquia era aliada de Alemania en la PGM


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (22 Mar 2022)

*La mitad del mundo sufrirá estrés hídrico para 2050*


En 30 años la demanda de agua crecería un 55% a nivel mundial









La mitad del mundo sufrirá estrés hídrico para 2050


"El agua es el elemento vital de los ecosistemas (incluidos los bosques, lagos y humedales), de los que depende nuestra seguridad alimentaria y nutricional presente y futura. Sin embargo, nuestros recursos de agua dulce están disminuyendo a un ritmo alarmante. La creciente escasez de agua es...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Roedr (22 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> En mi opinión, si Polonia se anexiona parte de Ucrania, recuperando parte de su territorio pre 2 GM, Alemania debería reclamar los territorios cedidos a Polonia después de la 2 GM…  Que ganas no le faltan, por cierto…



Creo que vamos a tener que desempolvar a los Tercios para poner orden en Europa.


----------



## niraj (22 Mar 2022)

La periodista Lara Logan sobre ucrania


----------



## Zappa (22 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



Quizás también podría coger el 50% de lo que llevan recaudado en turismo en el Vaticano desde que empezó la guerra para la pobre gente que sale por patas de allí. Ayuda humanitaria extra y tal.

Les mandamos un cargamento de gusanitos fresquísimos al Vaticano, para que empiecen a dar ejemplo de comer sano y ecológico.
Con lo que se ahorran en pitanza y bebercio, seguro que se puede sacar para unos pobres huérfanos Ucranianos.

Rezar está muy bien, pero ya dice el dicho *"A Dios rogando, y con el mazo dando"*

A ver si alguno de los que os movéis en las altas esferas del poder le hace llegar mi mensaje a Su Santidad.


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> 1. El malnacido eres tú.
> 2. Al que le faltan huevos es ti.
> 3. Estás jodidamente enfermo.




Mira a esos muertos, y a los miles que vienen, cabronazo.

Son de verdad, ya no es Stalin mandando hormiguitas al frente, ahora les ves la cara, eh?

Y te jode verlos despanzurrados, eh?

Tenéis lo que anhelábais, hijos de Satanás.


----------



## Guanotopía (23 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> A veces al leer mensajes en este hilo, pienso que la gente está fatal de la cabeza, porque parece que seamos colaboradores, de un lado o de otro, por tener UNA PUTA OPINIÓN AL RESPECTO DE LO QUE PASA.
> 
> Malos tiempos en los que no se puede pensar ni opinar sin ser considerado un traidor.
> 
> ...



Lo que sucede es que cuando uno es un cenutrio que no entiende nada o un sectario que escoge bando y luego argumentos, a la mínima argumentación contraria a tus creencias lo único que se puede hacer es un ad hominem, de ahí que los medios otanísticos se hayan esforzado tanto en mostrar a los rusos como la Alemania nazi, y alguno se extraña de que haya gentuza tocando los cojones en España a cualquier cosa que huela a ruso.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Mar 2022)

esos hombres han muerto por una invasión que la manga HDLGP como tú habéis jaleado y aplaudido. por mi volvemos a febrero como si nada eh ya, pero los HDLGP como tu teniais que estar con la guerra en la boca, conspirando para acumular tierras para el imperio pederasta.



Roedr dijo:


> 1. El malnacido eres tú.
> 2. Al que le faltan huevos es ti.
> 3. Estás jodidamente enfermo.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (23 Mar 2022)

Voluntarios Chechenos (Del lado del ejercito Ucraniano) llegaron a Kiev les van hay Jihadistas ahí le van a romper el culo a los Dimitrys 

Alaaaaaa Ackbaaaaar!




Erdocabra traiga a mas de esos que van full captagon no tenga miedo Erdocabra traiga a mas ! Duro a los Dimitrys sin piedad !



Este es el jefe ese tipo si sabe de guerra los de Kadyrov son puro Gym este si es un profecional de la Wuerra de verdad verdad 






Van ligeros con solo lo que necesitan 







Los de Kadyron NO PELEAN solo se dedican a violaciones, saqueo y torturas NO SON UNA UNIDAD DE COMBATE, aparte de eso Kadyrov no quiere muertos en su gente es por eso que se han visto por semanas a los Chechenos meter "miedo" pero nunca se les ve en batalla como tal salvo vídeos claramente montados en zonas ya "Aseguradas" por el ejercito Ruso lo los separatistas del Dombass (Que si saben pelear a pesar que se vean pacos y patéticos)


----------



## Roedr (23 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Mira a esos muertos, y a los miles que vienen, cabronazo.
> 
> Son de verdad, ya no es Stalin mandando hormiguitas al frente, ahora les ves la cara, eh?
> 
> ...



Que bobo eres por Dios.


----------



## Zappa (23 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Detecto caquita en más de uno.
> 
> Yo no quería y tal, sólo opinaba, blablabla.
> 
> Como se ponga la cosa fea, veréis.



Yo ya tengo claro hace mucho que si la cosa se pone fea, acabaré con mis huesos en un espantoso gulag en Soria, donde no harán falta muros ni alambradas porque el pueblo de 50 habitantes más cercano estará a dos o tres días a pie.

Y de ahí a la fosa.

Tú tranquilo, que algunos no chillaremos cuando nos llegue el momento.

Se llama ser un hombre.


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> limpieza etnica de ucranianos en UCRANIA AHORA, producido bajo la cobertura retorica de vuestras lenguas cubiertas de sangre.



Escusas sin citar fuentes mas o menos neutrales, propagaba Otanista..


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

Según el informe de los analistas de la OTAN, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y otras formaciones armadas de Ucrania en su conjunto utilizan de manera ineficiente las armas recibidas de los países de la alianza por lo que no tuvieron el impacto esperado en el enemigo.

Entre las razones se encuentran los sistemas "inesperadamente efectivos" de protección pasiva y activa del equipo y la aviación rusos, así como las grandes pérdidas de armas occidentales durante la destrucción de almacenes y la destrucción de columnas logísticas.

Además hay poca capacitación de los operadores. Debido a la falta de campos de entrenamiento, simuladores y otros recursos materiales, no hay oportunidades para mejorar las habilidades del ejército ucraniano. La conclusión no da alegría a Kiev: las entregas adicionales de sistemas modernos antitanques y antiaéreos no podrán cambiar radicalmente el equilibrio de poder en el teatro de operaciones ucraniano.

@voenkorkotenok


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (23 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *La mitad del mundo sufrirá estrés hídrico para 2050*
> 
> 
> En 30 años la demanda de agua crecería un 55% a nivel mundial
> ...



yo de verdad que no entiendo a los remeros  Ya no es que:

-Te insulten cada día llamándote machista, machirulo, opresor, etc.
-Que las mujeres estén totalmente emputadas y que no te puedas fiar ni de una. Además, pocas son las que no tienen fotos sugerentes en Instagram, las que están obsesionadas con las RRSS, las que no tienen conversaciones subidas de todo con VARIOS tíos.
-Que económicamente la gente viva, generalmente, explotada. O con estrés. Con los móviles, además, uno no desconecta del remo. Que si llamadas, que si whatsapps...
-¿Tener hijos? ¿Para qué? ¿Para que las charos y los manginas les machaquen la cabeza en los colegios? Es algo de lo que no se puede escapar, porque el Estado OBLIGA a llevar a los hijos a los centros de adoctrinamiento. Mientras los chinos programan aquí aprenden los géneros, etc. etc.

Ya no es solo eso. Ya no es solo que sin mujeres dignas no haya una sociedad estable. ES QUE ADEMÁS TE REPITEN POR ACTIVA Y POR PASIVA QUE EL FUTURO QUE TE ESPERA ES UNA PUTÍSIMA MIERDA. Que si reducción de la energía, que si eres un machista contaminante, que si calentamiento global, que si estrés hídrico, que si... Y mientras tanto en las cumbres del clima los mandamases llegan con sus jets 

Hay que ser muy ignorante, despreciable y repugnante para remar. Eso, o ser tan masoquista que uno no pueda vivir sin estrés y sin dolor.


----------



## Roedr (23 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> esos hombres han muerto por una invasión que la manga HDLGP como tú habéis jaleado y aplaudido. por mi volvemos a febrero como si nada eh ya, pero los HDLGP como tu teniais que estar con la guerra en la boca.



Yo jaleado?. Andas un poco despistado, ya sólo te falta llamarme comunista.


----------



## quinciri (23 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Si Polonia ataca, la van a dejar quemarse primero... Luego ya veremos...



Pasa que en este supuesto el "luego" no serían mas de dos dias....

A partir de lo cual Rusia tendría que sugerir lo de ... que pase el siguiente!


----------



## ccartech (23 Mar 2022)

> ser americano > pasar tres semanas gritando sobre los "mercenarios islamistas" chechenos de putin que en realidad son solo una parte normal del ejército regular de la federación rusa > los chechenos terroristas yihadistas reales llegan y luchan por kiev


----------



## Burbujo II (23 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Gracias por avisar bro, ahí nos vemos



*Wali, el francotirador que la niñorratada daba por muerto: "Estoy vivo... Hemos ganado terreno al enemigo además de causarle pérdidas"*


----------



## ccartech (23 Mar 2022)

ESTE ESTA BUENO 
*Según informes no confirmados pero de aspecto realista*, las tropas rusas han sido rodeadas en el área de Bucha, Irpin y Hostomel cerca de Kiev, sin suministros. Si es cierto, la mayor derrota de un ejército ruso hasta ahora, y Ucrania debe comenzar a preocuparse por demasiados prisioneros de guerra.


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

*Zelenski participará virtualmente en la cumbre de la OTAN, avanza la agencia Interfax.*
El presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, participará virtualmente en la cumbre que la OTAN celebrará el jueves para discutir la guerra con Rusia, aunque* todavía se están resolviendo los detalles exactos*, ha avanzado este martes la agencia Interfax citando al portavoz de Prensa de Zelenski.

Este portavoz, Sergii Nikiforov, ha dicho -según Interfax- que, como mínimo, *Zelenski haría un discurso en video en la reunión* y podría participar en la discusión completa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Mar 2022)

HDLGP que esta en todos los medios los millones de refugiados, videos testimonios, ciudades arrasadas, y vienes aqui con pesima palabrita de rata de kremlin.
Las ratas como tu tienen que volver a siberia a cocerse en su salsa. 
1º telon de acero
2º llaves al fondo del mar
3º a vivir



Alvin Red dijo:


> Escusas sin citar fuentes mas o menos neutrales, propagaba Otanista..


----------



## Honkler (23 Mar 2022)

Ese tío es un payaso. Un sniper de verdad no se expone de esa manera.


----------



## pemebe (23 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La embajada de EEUU en Ucrania acusa a las tropas rusas de haber "secuestrado" a a 2.389 niños de las regiones prorrusas de Donets y Lugansk.*
> La embajada de EEUU en Ucrania ha asegurado, citando al ministro ucraniano de Asuntos Exteriores, que* 2.389 niños han sido "ilegalmente sacados" de los territorios prorrusos d e Luhansk y Donetsk y llevados a Rusia. *Así lo asegura también la fiscal de Ucrania.



Pocos me parecen ya que según Rusia tienen más de 400.000 refujiados de esas regiones.


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

El alcalde de Kramatorsk dijo que como resultado de los ataques rusos en el territorio del aeropuerto de la ciudad, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania perdieron vehículos con combustible que llegaron allí recientemente. También hay pérdidas de muertos y heridos entre el personal del ejército ucraniano.


----------



## Zappa (23 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Zelenski participará virtualmente en la cumbre de la OTAN, avanza la agencia Interfax.*
> El presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, participará virtualmente en la cumbre que la OTAN celebrará el jueves para discutir la guerra con Rusia, aunque* todavía se están resolviendo los detalles exactos*, ha avanzado este martes la agencia Interfax citando al portavoz de Prensa de Zelenski.
> 
> Este portavoz, Sergii Nikiforov, ha dicho -según Interfax- que, como mínimo, *Zelenski haría un discurso en video en la reunión* y podría participar en la discusión completa.



No es miembro de la OTAN, pero ya para el caso, qué mas da.
Si total, está claro que los europeos vamos a caer como moscas, parece que ya nos han sentenciado a todos...


----------



## ccartech (23 Mar 2022)

La Casa Blanca anunció otro paquete de sanciones contra Rusia. Se anunciará el 24 de marzo.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (23 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Yo ya tengo claro hace mucho que si la cosa se pone fea, acabaré con mis huesos en un espantoso gulag en Soria, donde no harán falta muros ni alambradas porque el pueblo de 50 habitantes más cercano estará a dos o tres días a pie.
> 
> Y de ahí a la fosa.
> 
> ...



Un hombre no será ud, porque acabar en la cárcel por defender a Rusia no es de hombres, es de subhumanos y de gilipollas.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (23 Mar 2022)

- Wali ha confirmado que sigue vivo y que* fue el último en enterarse de que le daban por muerto *


----------



## [IΞI] (23 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Este es el jefe ese tipo si sabe de guerra los de Kadyrov son puro Gym este si es un profecional de la Wuerra de verdad verdad



Sí? Porque tiene cara como si de que se lo fuese a tener que meter por el culo...

Qué tal por ahí por Caracas? Maduro y Biden ahora son panas no? Ya os debe ir de lujo


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Mar 2022)

Wein dijo:


> A los chinos y los otomanos les jodieron los anglos. Que se vengen de ellos. Turquia era aliada de Alemania en la PGM



De la misma manera que para nosotros todos los chinos son iguales, para ellos también lo somos


----------



## ccartech (23 Mar 2022)

Los ataques rusos convierten a Mariupol en "cenizas" mientras Occidente planea más sanciones - Reuters


----------



## frangelico (23 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Ese tío es un payaso. Un sniper de verdad no se expone de esa manera.



Tiene un aire transexual. Porque además es enano.


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> - Wali ha confirmado que sigue vivo y que* fue el último en enterarse de que le daban por muerto *



Hay otro más peligroso aún, Abu TOW, ese mata de 10 en 10 a misilazos, en Siria se coronó campeón de la especialidad.


----------



## quinciri (23 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Lo incomprensible es la mentalidad polaca.



¿ La mentalidad polaca o la de sus gobernantes ?

Porque yo conozco algun polaco que no tiene buen recuerdo de los ucros banderistas, lo cual no incluye a todos los ucranianos en general.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)

Comité médico le dice a Nadal que se ha roto la costilla por estrés. Parece que él no se lo cree


Si leis el hilo parece que ni lo cree "al final resulta"




www.burbuja.info







*all 
falls
in 
place*


*Comité médico le dice a Nadal que se ha roto la costilla por estrés. 
Parece que él no se lo cree*





*gematria timestamp del tuit . horario del vpn*​
chest pain​316​570​95​




JewishEnglishSimpleSearchesall falls in place316810135

chute31634257

made of steel316630105









Rafa Nadal, de cuatro a seis semanas de baja: "Estoy hundido y triste"


Rafa Nadal ya sabe cómo le han afectado los problemas vividos en la final de Indian Wells. El balear, según se ha informado en un comunicado oficial emitido este martes, tendrá que




www.marca.com












*BOOOOOOOOM Se suman a la huelga de transporte ambulancias, VTC, taxi, autobuses de línea. Nutrición extrema*





BOOOOOOOM BOOOOOOOOM Se suman a la huelga de transporte ambulancias, VTC, taxi, autobuses de línea. Nutrición extrema


Irene Montero ya ha tirado cv en Mercaroña. Belarra lo mismo. Garzón como catador de jamón. parece que el gobierno va hacia el colapso. Aplicará el estado de sitio Pedro el guapo y la gente se echará a la calle para sacarlo a patadas? Pondrán en jaque a esta caterva de sucnormales?




www.burbuja.info







​


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

*Un asesor de Zelenski en televisión: "Sabemos que vamos a ganar"*
Igor Zhovkva, el principal asesor del presidente ucraniano Volodímir Zelenski y jefe de su oficina presidencial, ha afirmado esta noche a través de la televisión, que el líder de Ucrania "es muy optimista" porque sabe "que vamos a ganar".

En una entrevista en el programa "Todo es verdad" del canal de televisión Cuatro, Zhovkva ha asegurado que no han perdido la esperanza en las negociaciones con Rusia y que el presidente ucraniano está dispuesto a conversar con el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin.


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

Rocky Balboa dijo:


> Un hombre no será ud, porque acabar en la cárcel por defender a Rusia no es de hombres, es de subhumanos y de gilipollas.



Este se cree que se va a escapar donde el quiera, sí. 

De Soria va a ser la mantequilla para engrasar el ojete en la trena.


----------



## ccartech (23 Mar 2022)

HOY SACARON EL MANUAL DE DECIR PELOTUDECES A PLENO.
PENSAR QUE ESTA GENTE NOS DOMINA. 
SI SEREMOS IDIOTAS.
Ex embajador de Estados Unidos en Rusia, Michael McFaul: "Rusia debería seguir suministrando petróleo a los países democráticos, pero los destinatarios no deberían pagarlo".


----------



## Marchamaliano (23 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Tiene un aire transexual. Porque además es enano.



y moro


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> esos hombres han muerto por una invasión que la manga HDLGP como tú habéis jaleado y aplaudido. por mi volvemos a febrero como si nada eh ya, pero los HDLGP como tu teniais que estar con la guerra en la boca, conspirando para acumular tierras para el imperio pederasta.











« Curas pedófilos en España » - Le Monde diplomatique en español


Los escándalos sobre los actos de pedofilia cometidos durante decenios por sacerdotes católicos se suceden en varios países: Estados Unidos, Irlanda, Alemania, etc. La actitud del Vaticano, que no ha sabido condenar y repudiar con suficiente firmeza semejantes abusos, indigna al mundo.




mondiplo.com












Jóvenes ucranianas amenazadas por traficantes y otros delincuentes


Jóvenes ucranianas bajo la amenaza de traficantes, pedófilos y otros delincuentes. El peligro ronda a las refugiadas, que a menudo llegan con sus hijos pequeños en brazos y sin hablar el idioma, lo que las hace especialmente vulnerables




es.euronews.com












Detectan 330.000 casos de abusos sexuales en la iglesia francesa


Unas 330.000 personas sufrieron abusos sexuales en el ámbito de la Iglesia francesa desde 1950, la mayor parte a manos de religiosos y curas.



www.rtve.es


----------



## El-Mano (23 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> A ver si esta vez es la definitiva, porque ya la tomaron dos veces antes y los ukros contraatacaban y seguían aferrados al pueblo.
> 
> De todas formas, el empecinamiento de los ukros en conservar estas posiciones a toda costa les cuesta muchas bajas y empeña tropas que las necesitan en otras partes.
> 
> El ejército ucraniano en Donbass cada vez corre más peligro de cerco, y se empeñan en no retroceder ni maniobrar. Tanto mejor.



No creo que este sea el caso, pero... En el hilo sirio, se decía que los sirios y aliados en ocasiones tomaban una posición, luego la cedían de nuevo, la ocupaba el enemigo y la volvían a atacar, todo para volver a arrasar la posición y hacer picadora de carne. En principio no me parece del todo creíble, pero si se da el caso de que son posiciones costosas y difíciles de defender, y permites que ocupen las posiciones de nuevo para arrasarlas de nuevo con artillería o algo... igual ya tiene más sentido, como si fuera una emboscada a otro nivel.


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

*La UE condena la nueva pena contra Navalni y deplora la represión a civiles rusos.*
La Unión Europea condenó "enérgicamente" el nuevo juicio contra el líder opositor ruso Alexéi Navalni, quien fue condenado este martes por un tribunal ruso a nueve años de prisión por estafa, y deploró la represión "sistemática" de la sociedad civil que se está "acelerando" con la guerra en *Ucrania*.

Los Veintisiete lamentaron "profundamente" que las audiencias judiciales contra Navalni se hayan llevado a cabo en un entorno cerrado de facto, en un penal a las afueras de Moscú, declaró el alto representante de la UE para la Política Exterior y de Seguridad, Josep Borrell, en un comunicado.


----------



## clapham5 (23 Mar 2022)

Si Polonia invade Ucrania no estaria en Guerra contra Rusia , porque Ucrania no es territorio de la Federacion Rusa . Ucrania seria algo asi como Siria donde cada pais tiene su zona de influencia . A menos , claro esta , que la DUMA de Rusia vote afavor de la anexion .
En ese caso , Ucrania se convertiria , segun las leyes rusas , en territorio ruso y las tropas polacas , en invasoras . 
Es irrelevante si Polonia reconoce o no la soberania rusa sobre Ucrania ( como es irrelevante si la reconoce sobre Crimea ) porque a efectos militares Rusia trataria a Polonia como un invasor . Si Polonia ataca territorio ruso no aplica el Art 5 .


----------



## magufone (23 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> - Wali ha confirmado que sigue vivo y que* fue el último en enterarse de que le daban por muerto *



Que tio mas raro el Wali este. Seguro que es sniper? Para mi que son otros, y este es mas en plan showman...


----------



## PutoNWO (23 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Joder que descanso empezar a ignorar otanitos gilipollas...que descanso..



No lo sabes bien, más adelante encontrarás el sosiego sin esos terroristas informativos pagados


elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Comité médico le dice a Nadal que se ha roto la costilla por estrés. Parece que él no se lo cree
> 
> 
> Si leis el hilo parece que ni lo cree "al final resulta"
> ...



Te ha faltado la foto donde Rafa aparece con un ojo mirando a Cuenca y otro a San Roque
Y esta


----------



## Zappa (23 Mar 2022)

Rocky Balboa dijo:


> Un hombre no será ud, porque acabar en la cárcel por defender a Rusia no es de hombres, es de subhumanos y de gilipollas.



Pero es que, al menos, de momento, existe libertad de expresión.
Y en esa libertad de expresión, expreso mi opinión sobre lo que está pasando.

Aunque muchos penséis que es defender a Rusia lo que hará que terminen con quien sea, lo que REALMENTE les preocupa a los cabrones que dirigen todo este cotarro, es la gente que todavía no nos dejamos engatusar por la rapidez con la que está pasando todo.

Los que aún mantenemos la capacidad de pensar y no caer en el fanatismo somos sin duda los más peligrosos.

Ha habido muchos conflictos en las últimas dos décadas. Algunos, mucho peores que lo que se está viendo.

¿Por qué tenemos que alinearnos, PRECISAMENTE CON ESTE?
¿Por qué nadie me ha preguntado qué opino del conflicto de Yemen?
¿Por qué no he estado "obligado" a alinearme hasta ahora?

El hecho de que, como toros, vayáis a por el capote, asusta, DE VERDAD.

Hasta ahora nunca había vivido una psicosis masiva.
En 2020 tuve un entremés.
Y lo de ahora es el plato principal.
O quizás solo siguen siendo los aperitivos.

Ahora entiendo como se llega a quemar gente acusada de brujería.

Si llega el momento, los fanáticos que apoyen a los que pierdan, serán perdonados.
Pueden ser reconvertidos.
Y los conversos son los más fanáticos de todos.

Pero a los bocazas y tábanos que hacemos darle a la sinhueso de los demás...


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

No puedo ni imaginarme la vergüenza de ser ruso que debe sentir el periodista Denis Muratov, premio Nobel de la Paz en 2021 y que ha anunciado que donara la medalla de dicho premio para ayudar a las víctimas de la carniceria de Putin.


----------



## magufone (23 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Si Polonia invade Ucrania no estaria en Guerra contra Rusia , porque Ucrania no es territorio de la Federacion Rusa . Ucrania seria algo asi como Siria donde cada pais tiene su zona de influencia . A menos , claro esta , que la DUMA de Rusia vote afavor de la anexion .
> En ese caso , Ucrania se convertiria , segun las leyes rusas , en territorio ruso y las tropas polacas , en invasoras .
> Es irrelevante si Polonia reconoce o no la soberania rusa sobre Ucrania ( como es irrelevante si la reconoce sobre Crimea ) porque a efectos militares Rusia trataria a Polonia como un invasor . Si Polonia ataca territorio ruso no aplica el Art 5 .



Buen apunte.
A los expertos en cosas de Polonia del foro: mas allá de las relaciones o no relaciones con Rusia, Polonia tiene ganas de recuperar esos territorios del oeste ucraniano?


----------



## clapham5 (23 Mar 2022)

Rusia quiere esas tierras para negociar con Occidente un Acuerdo . Occidente levanta las sanciones y Rusia devuelve Ucrania Occidental 
Si no tuviera esas tierras tendria que negociar Kamkatcha


----------



## PutoNWO (23 Mar 2022)

Pasaos






Noticia: - BOOOOOOOM. Gaona: “Marruecos amenazó a Sánchez con desvelar información sobre el 11M”


Ahora se entiende todo:




www.burbuja.info


----------



## quinciri (23 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> ¿Y que ha cambiado en estas dos semanas para que Polonia que prestaba los aviones a la OTAN cuando se los pidieron y ahora quiere entrar en el país a título particular?.
> 
> Porque si yo recuerdo bién, cuando les pidieron aviones rusos dijeron que si, que se los prestaban a la OTAN y ya que ellos decidieran.
> 
> ...



Lo que no veo yo es que haya de presentarse voluntariamente Polonia como punta de lanza y para llevarse las primeras hostias...

Lo justo sería que se haga un sorteo ....


----------



## ccartech (23 Mar 2022)

la Oficina del Presidente Ucrania Andriy Yermak dijo En Kiev esperan conversación telefónica entre Volodymyr Zelensky y el líder chino Xi Jinping 

EL Chino le va a decir . 

Tu no manejal mas ese pais. 
Tu llenal lo de melcenalios.
Tu almal a la gente
Tu gobelnal con canivales que someten a tu pueblo
Tu hacel de a tu pais en estado fallido.
Olvidalo . 
Buena Suelte.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Mar 2022)

Pues ni con esas logra cualquier pais europeo superar a rusia, el imperio pederasta, en la fabricacion de pornografia infantil. 
Esa es la mierda de imperio cuya supremacia defiendes, la madre de todos los paises aborteros del mundo esta para dar lecciones a nadie.
Lo que no se es porque no te vuelves a rusia a VIVIR en ese shithole y nos dejais al resto en paz.



Alvin Red dijo:


> « Curas pedófilos en España » - Le Monde diplomatique en español
> 
> 
> Los escándalos sobre los actos de pedofilia cometidos durante decenios por sacerdotes católicos se suceden en varios países: Estados Unidos, Irlanda, Alemania, etc. La actitud del Vaticano, que no ha sabido condenar y repudiar con suficiente firmeza semejantes abusos, indigna al mundo.
> ...


----------



## magufone (23 Mar 2022)

A


quinciri dijo:


> Lo que no veo yo es que haya de presentarse voluntariamente Polonia como punta de lanza y para llevarse las primeras hostias...
> 
> Lo justo sería que se haga un sorteo ....



A ver quién se presenta, una vez que dejen las bases del sorteo claras


----------



## ccartech (23 Mar 2022)

Las autoridades de Nikolaev informaron de un ataque en el territorio del puerto.


----------



## Burbujo II (23 Mar 2022)

Ya empieza la gasolina a subir otra vez como hace 15 días.

Hala, taluec.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (23 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Sí? Porque tiene cara como si de que se lo fuese a tener que meter por el culo...
> 
> Qué tal por ahí por Caracas? Maduro y Biden ahora son panas no? Ya os debe ir de lujo



Es el de la barba roja aquí esta en Siria es un werrero de werreros






La industria venezolana esta destruida producto de sanciones + incompetencia 22 años de de "Socialismo" no se produce ni remotamente la cantidad de petroleo necesario para llenar la demanda de USA + Europa seria a largo plazo primero tendrian que empezar a comprar el poco petroleo que produce Venezuela para exportar teniendo en cuenta lo "Bananero" que es el país en al menos un año se pudiera recuperar la capacidad de producción previa a las sanciones osea es un escenario en el cual el conflicto se alargue.

Pero..... Los gaseductos de Ucrania no han sido tocados por ninguno de los 2 ejércitos ni unidades terroristas el gas sigue fluyendo y los Rusos le siguen pagando al estado Ucraniano la comisión....................


----------



## Azog el Profanador (23 Mar 2022)

Para tener 40 tacos yo lo veo bien.


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

El pueblo ruso acabará pagando lo que está haciendo su líder. Esperemos que pasen al tirano por el paredón.


----------



## Zappa (23 Mar 2022)

Hostia, mirad:








Humo en la embajada rusa en Varsovia (Polonia)







www.burbuja.info





Esto se pone más y más jodido...


----------



## quinciri (23 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Si Polonia invade Ucrania , Rusia invade las Republicas balticas . Asi la Guerra no seria entre Rusia y Polonia sino entre Rusia y la OTAN
> Y estaria justificado el uso de armamento nuclear . Polonia desapareceria del mapa .



Si Polonia invade Ucrania, si Rusia los bálticos ....

Joder, Clapham te tenía por persona más seria y racional ...


----------



## Salamandra (23 Mar 2022)

Pues por estas tierras anda y no está el hombre para muchos trotes. 

Otiene algo que hacer y quedarse a la sopa boba como que no o se queda en casa acostándose temprano con el caldito.


----------



## Wein (23 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> De la misma manera que para nosotros todos los chinos son iguales, para ellos también lo somos



No lo creo, además de a los anglos me he dejado a los rusos que tambien les mangaron territorio y les independizaron Mongolia,


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (23 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Si Polonia invade Ucrania no estaria en Guerra contra Rusia , porque Ucrania no es territorio de la Federacion Rusa . Ucrania seria algo asi como Siria donde cada pais tiene su zona de influencia . A menos , claro esta , que la DUMA de Rusia vote afavor de la anexion .
> En ese caso , Ucrania se convertiria , segun las leyes rusas , en territorio ruso y las tropas polacas , en invasoras .
> Es irrelevante si Polonia reconoce o no la soberania rusa sobre Ucrania ( como es irrelevante si la reconoce sobre Crimea ) porque a efectos militares Rusia trataria a Polonia como un invasor . Si Polonia ataca territorio ruso no aplica el Art 5 .



Buen punto de vista.


----------



## Zappa (23 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Si Polonia invade Ucrania , Rusia invade las Republicas balticas . Asi la Guerra no seria entre Rusia y Polonia sino entre Rusia y la OTAN
> Y estaria justificado el uso de armamento nuclear . Polonia desapareceria del mapa .



Desapareceríamos todos del mapa, Clapham.
Posiblemente todos, todos, todos.


----------



## Minsky Moment (23 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> En mi opinión, si Polonia se anexiona parte de Ucrania, recuperando parte de su territorio pre 2 GM, Alemania debería reclamar los territorios cedidos a Polonia después de la 2 GM…  Que ganas no le faltan, por cierto…



Pues como sigan empujando seguimos con Alsacia y Lorena.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (23 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Hostia, mirad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es una señal de que van a evacuar la embajada? Y la razón es?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)

Happening Now

*Hillary Clinton tests positive for Covid-19*









Hillary Clinton tests positive for Covid-19 | CNN Politics


Hillary Clinton announced Tuesday that she has tested positive for Covid-19 and is experiencing mild symptoms.




www.cnn.com












Hillary Clinton tests positive for COVID-19


Hillary Clinton said she's tested positive for COVID-19 and is experiencing mild cold-like symptoms.




abcnews.go.com











Washington (CNN)Hillary Clinton announced Tuesday that she has tested positive for Covid-19.
"Well, I've tested positive for COVID. I've got some mild cold symptoms but am feeling fine. I'm more grateful than ever for the protection vaccines can provide against serious illness. Please get vaccinated and boosted if you haven't already!" she said in a tweet.
Former President Bill Clinton has tested negative and is feeling fine, she said.
_This is a breaking story and will be updated. _

*#nofilter *









₱₳₮Ɽł₵₭ ⱧɆ₦ⱤɎ


Truth is treason in the empire of lies.




t.me








​


----------



## Mabuse (23 Mar 2022)

Caminito al desastre, el capitán del Titanic nos mira orgulloso diciendo "estos son mis niños".


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (23 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Desapareceríamos todos del mapa, Clapham.
> Posiblemente todos, todos, todos.


----------



## magufone (23 Mar 2022)

What the fuck... Pero no puede ser verdad esto...


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

Ucrania esta pagando con sangre su futuro en libertad, la misma sangre que esta destruyendo el futuro de Rusia.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (23 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Pues puede que no se lo crea, pero dentro de lo que es "democracia" estamos en el percentil del 5% a nivel mundial de lo que más se parece a una hipotética democracia.



Si la plutocracia hegemónica occidental te cuela esto como democracia poco criterio debes de tener al respecto.

¿Hay igualdad ante la ley?

¿Elegimos a cada representante legislador de distrito por mayoría absoluta multivuelta?

¿Elegimos separadamente, con el mismo criterio de mayoría absoluta y en circunscripción única nacional a nuestro jefe de estado, máxima autoridad ejecutiva?

¿Puedes elegir personas o solo puedes votar partidos?

¿Hay igualdad de oportunidades electorales entre opciones?

¿Puedes no contribuir con tus impuestos a la financiación de los partidos con poder?

¿Podemos revocar cargos en caso de incumplimiento programático, depotismo o corrupción?

¿La justicia es independiente?

¿Podemos vetar la aprobación de una ley mediante referéndum por mayoría absoluta?

¿Hubo en España un proceso de Libertad Constituyente?

¿Se juzgó y condenó a los mandos de la dictadura de terror franquista y se limpiaron las instituciones de criminales del régimen?

¿Puedes decir la verdad sobre los borbones sin que te pueda caer pena de cárcel por injurias a la corona?

¿Puedes llevar a juicio a los borbones si cometen un crimen contra ti, contra tu familia o contra algún compatriota tuyo?


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (23 Mar 2022)

Lo que no entiendo es como ha podido viajar desde Canadá en vuelos comerciales (haría escalas) con ese armamento como si fueran cañas de pescar.


----------



## magufone (23 Mar 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es como ha podido viajar desde Canadá en vuelos comerciales (haría escalas) con ese armamento como si fueran cañas de pescar.



Menudo pastoreo el que hacen con nosotros...


----------



## Zappa (23 Mar 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Es una señal de que van a evacuar la embajada? Y la razón es?



Si Rusia ataca Polonia, veremos entonces si el amigo americano es tan amigo o no.
Y si se quiere meter en una guerra mundial por el viejo mundo.
Yo digo que no.
Y que la misma cara de bobo que se le ha quedado a Zelensky se nos va a quedar a los demás cuando EEUU se RETIRE de la OTAN.

Trump ya lo pensó en su momento: *Donald Trump expressed interest in withdrawing from the organization during his 2016 presidential campaign*









Former National Security Advisor John Bolton says 'Putin was waiting' for Trump to withdraw the United States from NATO in his second term


Bolton, who once worked for Trump, also said the former president's "main interest" in Ukraine was trying to "find Hillary Clinton's computer server."




www.businessinsider.com





Con el culo al aire. Al tiempo.


----------



## PutoNWO (23 Mar 2022)

El día que os corten los huevos y os los metan en la boca como hicieron en bataclan vais a llorar, y os acordareis de haber apoyado a los terroristas del NOM y sus mentiras satánicas


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (23 Mar 2022)

1 ruso se entrego hoy con un tanque intacto se habla de estrategia de sobornos (10mil dolares en efectivo + asilo están pagando en efectivo) a cada ruso que se entregue con un tanque, cada soldado ruso gana 200 dolares al mes si es un profesional oficial 500 dolares le tomaría como 2 años reunir 10 dolares pero si sumamos gastos de manutención le es imposible reunir esa cantidad


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (23 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> 1 ruso se entrego hoy con un tanque intacto se habla de estrategia de sobornos (10mil dolares en efectivo + asilo están pagando en efectivo) a cada ruso que se entregue con un tanque, cada soldado ruso gana 200 dolares al mes si es un profesional oficial 500 dolares le tomaría como 2 años reunir 10 dolares pero si sumamos gastos de manutención le es imposible reunir esa cantidad



Sabes lo que te digo? Que no me creo este tipo de noticias sea de un bando o de otro. Estamos hasta arriba con propagandas y desinformaciones. Es la guerra.


----------



## Mabuse (23 Mar 2022)

Muchos de ustedes se preguntan si todo esto es casualidad.

No, hace ya algún tiempo se filtró un documento donde se detallaban las actividades desestabilizadoras de Putin y su siniestra camarilla.




En el siguiente, esteganografiado en la pista de la batería, se detalla el plan sobre ucrania.


----------



## vettonio (23 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham esta horrorizado de los cinicos e hipocritas que critican al Zar por comprender , mejor que nadie , en que siglo vivimos
> Es el siglo XIX , estupido . Olvidaos de las Naciones Unidas y Yalta . Eso es Historia Antigua . EE UU abrio la caja de Pandora y cambio el paradigma. Ahora gana no el que tiene razon , sino el mas fuerte . Y Rusia es fuerte . Porque es una superpotencia nuclear
> La cuestion aqui no es si Rusia ganara o no esta Guerra , la cuestion es si Ucrania sera suficiente
> El problema de Occidente es que tiene mucho , mucho , mucho , mucho mas que perder que Rusia encaso de una Guerra Nuclear . Rusia es Moscuy lo demas es Siberia , pero Occidente es mucho mas que Madrid , Londres , Nueva York , Berlin y Miami Beach
> ...



Vas entrando en calor. Empezaste algo frío pero ya pasó.

Si hubiera algún director de medio con olfato, te trincaba para su cabecera.

La mejor manera de apreciar la dimensión de un bosque, no es de frente ni desde dentro sino desde la altura y aquí, has volado alto


----------



## PutoNWO (23 Mar 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Sabes lo que te digo? Que no me creo este tipo de noticias sea de un bando o de otro. Estamos hasta arriba con propagandas y desinformaciones. Es la guerra.



han tardado 10 segundos en preparar la foto los 3 que iban en el tanque, llegar a mitad del campo, bajarse, tirarse al suelo y tirar una foto. Que cutres joder

Tanque o carro sin letra O - V - Z no es Ruso


----------



## Simo Hayha (23 Mar 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Lo que sucede es que cuando uno es un cenutrio que no entiende nada o un sectario que escoge bando y luego argumentos, a la mínima argumentación contraria a tus creencias lo único que se puede hacer es un ad hominem, de ahí que los medios otanísticos se hayan esforzado tanto en mostrar a los rusos como la Alemania nazi, y alguno se extraña de que haya gentuza tocando los cojones en España a cualquier cosa que huela a ruso.



uyyyy, fijate, estás preocupao porque "los medios hotanísticos se han esforzado en mostrar a los rusos como la Alemania nazi", pero el que un país use la excusa de "desnazificar" para invadir y arrasar un país vecino, eso, eso para ti son temas secundarios.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (23 Mar 2022)

Vuelve a subir la gasolina 






Precio de la gasolina y diesel HOY en las gasolineras de España


Portal de ayuda al conductor, consulta las gasolineras y precio de la gasolina y diesel hoy. Además: estado del tráfico, matrículas, seguros y muchos más servicios de utilidad para los conductores. Precio de los carburantes actualizados a diario.




www.dieselogasolina.com


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Mar 2022)

una lectura muy certera. El asco que tiene que tenerles esa gente a los kadirovitas por ser palanganeros del hombre que arraso su capital debe ser inmenso. Creo que esas unidades estarian mucho mejor en mariupol para levantar el cerco y es donde se encontrarian con los kadirovitas, con lo que la moral seria al cuadrado y la de los esteroideados la mitad. En kiev no se les ha perdido lo importante hay que decirlo.



*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Voluntarios Chechenos (Del lado del ejercito Ucraniano) llegaron a Kiev les van hay Jihadistas ahí le van a romper el culo a los Dimitrys
> 
> Alaaaaaa Ackbaaaaar!
> 
> ...


----------



## Disidentpeasant (23 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sí, todas las acciones de Biden están encaminadas a provocar un conflicto nuclear. Es como si estuvieran seguros de que arrasarían Rusia y a ellos apenas les afectaría: una guerra nuclear con USA ganadora.



Andan estudiando la manera de que la guerra nuclear afecte solo a Europa ( excluyendo a Gran Bretaña, claro)y Rusia. Pero no encuentran la manera de que no les salpique Si lo logran...Adios. Win win de los anglocabrones.


----------



## Don Pascual (23 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *Wali, el francotirador que la niñorratada daba por muerto: "Estoy vivo... Hemos ganado terreno al enemigo además de causarle pérdidas"*



Menudos héroes gastáis los proyankis.





Como no lo hagáis mejor los rusos toman hasta Lisboa.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (23 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo de Polonia si que no lo entiendo... si no es con un pacto con Rusia van a recibir hasta en el cielo de la boca.



Nadie quiere hacer pactos con dictadores criminales carniceros de mierda - Carnicero de gente blanca de paso porque Putler a los moronegros solo les mama la polla.

Y mucho menos los Polacos, tengo la sospecha que el accidente que mato al presidente Polaco fue provocado por Putler, los Polacos a los rusos en Ucrania les quieren muertos, están muy cabreados solo que contienen su ira 

Algunos invasores rusos eliminados imágenes sensibles en Spoiler para que no perturbar a sus viudas la tropaprorrusapakoñolademierda que se ponen a chillar cada vez que ven a un saqueador Dymitry destripado pásate @Focus in +18 y con estomago 


Spoiler


----------



## Castellano (23 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Pues como sigan empujando seguimos con Alsacia y Lorena.



Nosotros a su vez a recuperar el Rosellón, el Capcir, el Vallespir, la Cerdanya Norte y la Baja Navarra.

Y si nos ponemos imperialistas y retrocedemos un poco más, los condados de Foix, de Comminges y de Bearn que eran vasallos de Aragón


----------



## Bishop (23 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Nacionalistas neonazis ucranianos atacan a mujeres romaníes a plena luz del día en la Plaza de la Independencia en el centro de Kiev. #Kharkiv #Kyiv #Ukraine #Ukraine️ #Ukraina #Russian #NATO #USA



Ese vídeo es de hace unos meses, como mínimo. No tiene nada que ver con esta movida. Ojo, que no descarto que realmente sea en Kiev igualmente, pero no es un hecho del momento actual.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Mar 2022)

ni cotiza que fue provocado



*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> tengo la sospecha que el accidente que mato al presidente Polaco fue provocado por Putler


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zappa (23 Mar 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Andan estudiando la manera de que la* guerra nuclear afecte solo a Europa* ( excluyendo a Gran Bretaña, claro)y Rusia. Pero no encuentran la manera de que no les salpique Si lo logran...Adios. Win win de los anglocabrones.



Los pepinos cuestan una pasta de fabricar y de mantener.

Y la verdad es que más allá de convertir medio Utah y casi toda la isla de *Novaya Zemlya* en un erial radiactivo, no se ha probado su efectividad en la guerra, más allá de las de Japón en el 45.

Debe haber muchos generales con ganas de probar los puñeteros juguetes de una puta vez antes de morirse, y como Europa no tiene petróleo, pero si muchos come-cagas...


----------



## ccartech (23 Mar 2022)

Turquía no abandonará los sistemas de misiles antiaéreos S-400 bajo la presión de Estados Unidos o la OTAN. dijo el jefe del Departamento de Industria de Defensa de la República Ismail Demir


----------



## Guanotopía (23 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> uyyyy, fijate, estás preocupao porque "los medios hotanísticos se han esforzado en mostrar a los rusos como la Alemania nazi", pero el que un país use la excusa de "desnazificar" para invadir y arrasar un país vecino, eso, eso para ti son temas secundarios.



Chico, ¿vives en Rusia? Porque yo no, así que no me preocupa quién engaña a los rusos, me preocupa los que engañan en España y en La UE, porque está claro que la mayoría de la ciudadanía es completamente estúpida y parece que fueran siervos de los EEUU y de su brazo armado llamado OTAN.

Ale, corre a defender Ucrania con un fusil, que te están esperando y lo de hacerlo desde un teclado es de quiero y no puedo.


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Ya no



No sale fotos explicitas simplemente es una info, por lo poco que he visto.

Nota; aunque editéis, borréis mansajes, la moderación puede ver los borrados y originales sin modificar, o cada modificación que habéis hecho en un mensaje, aviso a navegantes.


----------



## Don Pascual (23 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Que tio mas raro el Wali este. Seguro que es sniper? Para mi que son otros, y este es mas en plan showman...



Otro cómico mas, como Zelenski, Johnson o Biden, los referentes de occidente.


----------



## Don Pascual (23 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Ya empieza la gasolina a subir otra vez como hace 15 días.
> 
> Hala, taluec.



A disfrutar de las sanciones, buenas noches burbu.


----------



## magufone (23 Mar 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Sabes lo que te digo? Que no me creo este tipo de noticias sea de un bando o de otro. Estamos hasta arriba con propagandas y desinformaciones. Es la guerra.



Aprovechó que no miraba nadie (ni sus compañeros de tripulación) y salio con el dar una vuelta:
"куда ебать ты поедешь, влядь? -ёб твою мать! За выпивку пашёл! Ты что? - возми сигареты, ты сука, иди! пиздец...

Se creen que somos tontos...


----------



## Castellano (23 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> una lectura muy certera. El asco que tiene que tenerles esa gente a los kadirovitas por ser palanganeros del hombre que arraso su capital debe ser inmenso. Creo que esas unidades estarian mucho mejor en mariupol para levantar el cerco y es donde se encontrarian con los kadirovitas, con lo que la moral seria al cuadrado y la de los esteroideados la mitad. En kiev no se les ha perdido lo importante hay que decirlo.



Esos chechenos aliados de los ucronazis a los que tanto admirais, son islamistas, follacabras, son el ISIS del Cáucaso.

Cuando algún follacabras de esos la lie parda como en la maratón de Boston pero en París, Berlín o Madrid con el armamento que les hemos regalado, te vas a acordar.

Los Kadirovytas son unos matones, y unos mafiosos, pero al menos no practican el terrorismo contra los occidentales


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (23 Mar 2022)

Situación en Kiev


----------



## ccartech (23 Mar 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Ese vídeo es de hace unos meses, como mínimo. No tiene nada que ver con esta movida. Ojo, que no descarto que realmente sea en Kiev igualmente, pero no es un hecho del momento actual.



No digo que sea el lugar pero es muy similar








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## magufone (23 Mar 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Esos chechenos aliados de los ucronazis a los que tanto admirais, son islamistas, follacabras, son el ISIS del Cáucaso.
> 
> Cuando algún follacabras de esos la lie parda como en la maratón de Boston pero en París, Berlín o Madrid con el armamento que les hemos regalado, te vas a acordar.
> 
> Los Kadirovytas son unos matones, y unos mafiosos, pero al menos no practican el terrorismo contra los occidentales



Los kadirotas eran una de las facciones chechenas,por cierto, enemigos de los otros follacabras que pululaban por chechenia haciendo de las suyas... Asi que si, no son lo mismo aunque lo parezcan.


----------



## Zappa (23 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> uyyyy, fijate, estás preocupao porque "los medios hotanísticos se han esforzado en mostrar a los rusos como la Alemania nazi", pero el que un país use la excusa de "desnazificar" para invadir y arrasar un país vecino, eso, eso para ti son temas secundarios.



Estamos preocupados porque no nos están dejando pensar con claridad.

Y cuando alguien no quiere que pienses, sino que te posiciones sin poder tomar una decisión informada, es preocupante.

Rusia ha agredido a Ucrania, cierto.
Y es un acto deleznable, cierto.
Y no lo estoy justificando de ninguna manera.

Y de hecho dije en un post atrás que Rusia se ha pasado con la excusa de los nazis.

Pero como aún no mes están lloviendo las bombas a mí, y se a ciencia cierta que no puedo hacer NADA por nadie del conflicto, no busco buenos y malos, porque se que los buenos son los civiles que no pintan nada, en Ucrania, en Rusia y en todas partes, y los malos son los mismos hijos de puta allá donde estén.

Me preocupa mucho qué va a pasar en España como colateral de todo esto, la verdad.


----------



## Minsky Moment (23 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Los kadirotas eran una de las facciones chechenas,por cierto, enemigos de los otros follacabras que pululaban por chechenia haciendo de las suyas... Asi que si, no son lo mismo aunque lo parezcan.



Los musulmanes del centro de Asia no tienen nada que ver con los del magreb o los de oriente próximo. Es un islam mucho más "light". En las estepas hasta beben de forma habitual, no a escondidas como en los países árabes, bebidas fermentadas. Por ejemplo.


----------



## Castellano (23 Mar 2022)

Zelenski el cazallero, como siga así cualquier día le da un repentino, pero no por la vacuna (seguramente no esté vacunado)


----------



## magufone (23 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Los musulmanes del centro de Asia no tienen nada que ver con los del magreb o los de oriente próximo. Es un islam mucho más "light". En las estepas hasta beben de forma habitual, no a escondidas como en los países árabes, bebidas fermentadas. Por ejemplo.



Considerados "malos musulmanes" por los islamistas mas "estrictos"?


----------



## piru (23 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Añado a este ciudadano, aparentemente en Kiev, dándole literalmente pollazos en la cabeza a unas gitanas.
> Podría ser de antes, podría ser después.




Es Kiev, en el mismo centro, La Plaza de la Independencia. Nadie dice nada, a nadie parece extrañarle. Son costumbre ukronazis.







Es un ukronazi tatuado.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (23 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Zelenski participará virtualmente en la cumbre de la OTAN, avanza la agencia Interfax.*
> El presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, participará virtualmente en la cumbre que la OTAN celebrará el jueves para discutir la guerra con Rusia, aunque* todavía se están resolviendo los detalles exactos*, ha avanzado este martes la agencia Interfax citando al portavoz de Prensa de Zelenski.
> 
> Este portavoz, Sergii Nikiforov, ha dicho -según Interfax- que, como mínimo, *Zelenski haría un discurso en video en la reunión* y podría participar en la discusión completa.



No invitan a España que es miembro de la otan y país cercano al conflicto, pero si invitan a uno que no lo es y cuando una de las causas de la guerra es su acercamiento a la otan.
luego irán al frente de guerra los hijos de los trabajadores mientras que los hijos de los que toman estas decisiones se tocan los cojones amasando dinero en sus vidas acomodadas.


----------



## magufone (23 Mar 2022)

Un poco mas y cualquier dia le ponen de fondo el planeta namek... Se pasaron con el croma


----------



## PutoNWO (23 Mar 2022)

No me paga Putin, pero solo con ver cómo destrozan a las hordas otánicoSatanistas ya es un disfrute

Soy humano y tengo empatía hacia los rusos de Ucrania que estaban siendo masacrados desde el 2014. Y zero empatía hacia los Ucranianos que han seguido apoyando a un dictador con batallones neonazis en los cuerpos de seguridad y ejército


----------



## [IΞI] (23 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Siempre que veo noticias de la CNN me acuerdo de Capone-N-Noreaga, qué temazos...



SI EN EN Niggas


----------



## Castellano (23 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Los musulmanes del centro de Asia no tienen nada que ver con los del magreb o los de oriente próximo. Es un islam mucho más "light". En las estepas hasta beben de forma habitual, no a escondidas como en los países árabes, bebidas fermentadas. Por ejemplo.



Pasa lo mismo con los musulmanes balcánicos, en Bosnia, se ponen ciegos de Rakija y de Tuzlanski (la cerveza bosniaca)


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (23 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Siempre que veo noticias de la CNN me acuerdo de Capone-N-Noreaga, qué temazos...
> 
> 
> 
> SI EN EN Niggas



XDDD suele tener propaganda usana pero bueno, la noticia en si es de Foreign Police. Pero es la reportera de CNN la que simplemente comenta, citando un pequeño fragmento.


----------



## Minsky Moment (23 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Considerados "malos musulmanes" por los islamistas mas "estrictos"?



Pues no lo sé. Pero yo eso lo he visto de primera mano, en Mongolia por ejemplo, con los kazajos étnicos del noroeste del país:









Kumis - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Katakroker (23 Mar 2022)

El centro comercial


----------



## ccartech (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## crocodile (23 Mar 2022)

Según algunas fuentes, Polonia estaría trabajando en un plan de misión de mantenimiento de la paz de los países de la OTAN en Ucrania. 

Uno de los documentos dice que podrían haber hasta 10.000 tropas para ayudar a establecer corredores humanitarios e incluso zonas de exclusión aérea sobre las ciudades más grandes.

According to some sources, Poland is working on a peacekeeping mission plan for NATO countries in Ukraine. 

One of the documents says there could be up to 10,000 troops to help set up humanitarian corridors and even no-fly zones over the largest cities.

▫@ENTRE_GUERRAS▫


----------



## Mabuse (23 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> *Mencionó capacidades inferiores de adquisición y orientación de orientación, ¿puede dar algunos ejemplos breves?*
> 
> Seguro. Para ilustrar este punto, considere varios ejemplos muy breves relacionados con los cinco tipos de aviones tácticos de ala fija más frecuentes en servicio con el VKS que poseen una capacidad de ataque de precisión: el Su-24M, Su-25SM, Su-30SM, Su-34 y Su-35S.
> 
> ...



_Guy Plopsky es el autor de una serie de artículos sobre el poder aéreo y los asuntos militares rusos. Tiene una maestría en Asuntos Internacionales y Estudios Estratégicos de la Universidad de Tamkang taiwán_.

Lo que tiene es maestría en decir lo que sus jefes quieren oir. Los bombardeos en Siria y la tasa de bajas civiles en Ucrania parece decir todo lo contrario que el tochaco este.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Estás como una puta cabra



*PSAKI POSITIVO
OBAMA POSITIVO
HILLARY CLINTN POSITIVO
DIAS *



























​


----------



## crocodile (23 Mar 2022)

Los polacos ya no saben cómo chupar más pene Yankee, son su putita más servicial. Nos van a meter en una guerra nuclear por arrastrados


----------



## Minsky Moment (23 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Según algunas fuentes, Polonia estaría trabajando en un plan de misión de mantenimiento de la paz de los países de la OTAN en Ucrania.
> 
> Uno de los documentos dice que podrían haber hasta 10.000 tropas para ayudar a establecer corredores humanitarios e incluso zonas de exclusión aérea sobre las ciudades más grandes.
> 
> ...



Estos polacos quieren meter la cuchara. Ay, tonticos, que luego os invaden y vienen los lloros. Con lo bien que os estaba quedando el país tras 80 años de paz.


----------



## ccartech (23 Mar 2022)

La escala de la manía del espionaje: 149 saboteadores fueron capturados en Kiev en un día - Administración militar de Kiev.


----------



## [IΞI] (23 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Añado a este ciudadano, aparentemente en Kiev, dándole literalmente pollazos en la cabeza a unas gitanas.
> Podría ser de antes, podría ser después.



Este vidrioc ya lo habíamos visto en el foro hace bastante tiempo


----------



## ccartech (23 Mar 2022)

El ejército ruso en Bucha, Irpen y Gostomel está cortado de suministros y está en la caldera. Recursos de Ucrania NOTA: los cuentos de hadas están en el segundo piso.


----------



## magufone (23 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Es Kiev, en el mismo centro, La Plaza de la Independencia. Nadie dice nada, a nadie parece extrañarle. Son costumbre ukronazis.
> Ver archivo adjunto 995583
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 995593



Son nancys de manual, pero en este caso son mas bien carteristas. Que las pillaron in fraganti... O al menos eso dice el tio.
Hacen cosas mucho peores.


----------



## Focus in (23 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Nadie quiere hacer pactos con dictadores criminales carniceros de mierda - Carnicero de gente blanca de paso porque Putler a los moronegros solo les mama la polla.
> 
> Y mucho menos los Polacos, tengo la sospecha que el accidente que mato al presidente Polaco fue provocado por Putler, los Polacos a los rusos en Ucrania les quieren muertos, están muy cabreados solo que contienen su ira
> 
> ...



Buenas fotos, los rusos están cayendo como moscas. El penúltimo me recordó a Nosferatu, ¿será el arma secreta de putin enviar a los temibles vampiros de la estepa?


----------



## Guanotopía (23 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Por los comentarios, son ucranianos en un súper de Polonia.
> Bien podría ser un vídeo viejo, pero tiene su coña.
> 
> 
> ...



El de las gitanas es antiguo, los otros no sé.


----------



## Bishop (23 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> No digo que sea el lugar pero es muy similar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creo que sí es. Hay mobiliario urbano que no está exactamente en el mismo sitio, pero sí es el mismo lugar. Es Kiev. Lo de que no haya el mismo mobiliario urbano se explica por la diferente fecha del vídeo y de las imágenes del Street View.


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Mar 2022)

*Off topic*

Simplemente desearos buenas noches, sobre todo a los que buscan un mundo sin injusticias, esto tendría que ir en el hilo "Música que escuchas ahora" pero me da pereza y encima 2 copas de anís  

Prefiero quedarme ciego - ( de anís  ) - Beth Hart and Banamassa.


----------



## ccartech (23 Mar 2022)

Se produjo un incendio a gran escala en Trostyanets, región de Sumy. Los combates callejeros y los bombardeos de artillería continúan en la ciudad. La comunidad de Trostyanets es ahora el punto “más caliente” de la región de Sumy.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## ccartech (23 Mar 2022)

En Nikolaev, un incendio en un almacén después de un duelo de artillería.


----------



## ccartech (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## crocodile (23 Mar 2022)

Casi de camino a casa, nos detuvimos en el lugar del impacto del proyectil vespertino en el centro de la ciudad, cerca del monumento a Vladimir Ivanovich Degtyarev. Esta es una persona importante para la historia de Donbass. Fue bajo él que Donetsk se convirtió en la ciudad de un millón de rosas y una de las ciudades industriales más bellas del mundo. Y ahora Degtyarev llora con su amada ciudad, repitiendo su destino. Disparé con un teléfono nuevo, que mis colegas de Moscú me trajeron hoy, y que pude comprar gracias a la ayuda de mis lectores y suscriptores. ¡Gracias amigos!

Cristina Melnikova


----------



## PutoNWO (23 Mar 2022)

Cuando Siria luchaba contra Isis/Alqaeda*/Usa/Israel

*


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)

il Donaldo Trumpo on GETTR :








sercorimo ...


TS 5:55 {#id:4888#} 01/19/2018 > 119 < > 911 < > 116 We are WITH YOU. Q with you = 121 {#id:70798#} 11/06/2017 > 116 < &am




anonup.com




sercorimo ...






 @sercorimo  2 hours ago 

TS 5:55

#555 01/19/2018 > 119 < > 911 < > 116
We are WITH YOU.
Q

with you = 121

#121 11/06/2017 > 116 < > 911
God save us.
Q

11.6 Protection of the Population of an Occupied Territory

3 pics 
We are WITH YOU.
Q 










* sercorimo ... *@sercorimo  
* 2 hours ago #555*
*We are WITH YOU.*
*Q * 





*555 * 






il Donaldo Trumpo on GETTR : 

​


----------



## ccartech (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## PutoNWO (23 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>



En serio se cargaron ellos mismos el Helicóptero?


----------



## cryfar74 (23 Mar 2022)

Lo de que Polonia podria entrar en territorio Ucraniano me recuerda al papel que Turquia tiene en Siria, con los llamados "puntos de observacion", en un principio decian los Turcos eran solo eso y que iban a ser neutrales.

Resulto despues que desde ellos se daba informacion a las ratas, se les asistia y en numerosas ocasiones alrededor de dichos puntos las ratas instalaban sus bases de tal modo la cercania los protegia.

Esta clara la intencion es la misma, dar cobertura a las tropas Ucranianas protegiendolas de futuros ataques Rusos. Imagino Rusia les habra advertido que no aceptara que pasen la frontera y que en momento que lo hagan seran un objetivo como cualquier otro.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (23 Mar 2022)

"Todas las rutas de transporte entre Crimea y la región de Kherson se restablecerán en un futuro próximo, dijo a RIA Novosti Kirill Stepanov, Plenipotenciario Adjunto del Presidente de Rusia en el Distrito Federal del Sur."

Están ya intentando devolver la normalidad que sea posible a las zonas liberadas. Reabriendo rutas de transporte de pasajeros y también leí esta tarde que van a reactivar industria y comenzar a utilizar doble moneda. Las tiendas tendrán que mostrar los precios en rublos y grivna.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## katiuss (23 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> "Todas las rutas de transporte entre Crimea y la región de Kherson se restablecerán en un futuro próximo, dijo a RIA Novosti Kirill Stepanov, Plenipotenciario Adjunto del Presidente de Rusia en el Distrito Federal del Sur."
> 
> Están ya intentando devolver la normalidad que sea posible a las zonas liberadas. Reabriendo rutas de transporte de pasajeros y también leí esta tarde que van a reactivar industria y comenzar a utilizar doble moneda. Las tiendas tendrán que mostrar los precios en rublos y grivna.



En nada montan ministerio de igualdad tb. xD


----------



## PutoNWO (23 Mar 2022)

El laboratorio humano llamado Sweden Yes lanza una campaña para reclutarlos para la causa satanista a todos los hombres y mujeres mayores de 18


----------



## Nico (23 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Algunos invasores rusos eliminados imágenes sensibles en Spoiler para que no perturbar a sus viudas




Te agradezco que pongas la mierda gore en un spoiler. Una gentileza de tu parte.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Nico (23 Mar 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Ese vídeo es de hace unos meses, como mínimo. No tiene nada que ver con esta movida. Ojo, que no descarto que realmente sea en Kiev igualmente, pero no es un hecho del momento actual.




No sé si es actual o presente, pero vaya mierda de tipo. A ese si que habría que tirárselo (atado) a una brigada de feministas vascas para que lo destrocen.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (23 Mar 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> En nada montan ministerio de igualdad tb. xD



ya estarán preparando talleres de micronazismos y deconstrucción del hombre nazificado


----------



## magufone (23 Mar 2022)

Pues que bien


----------



## InigoMontoya (23 Mar 2022)

me ha dicho un oligarca ruso que va a ver muvi pronto, hay submarinos rusos en el mediterraneo esperando ordenes para el pepinazo final.


----------



## NEKRO (23 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>



Joder era ucraniano, pues en este foro hubo unos cuantos poniendo el video en bucle diciendo que era una helicóptero ruso.


----------



## Simo Hayha (23 Mar 2022)

Los habitantes de un pequeño pueblo ucranio se enfrentaron y derrotaron a una columna de orcoinvasores. Les habían hecho llegar armas antitanque (NLAWs) y fusiles. Esta es la clave, millones de ucranios están dispuestos a empuñar las armas para enfrentarse a los orcorrusos, necesitamos hacerles llegar todos los misiles antitanque que necesiten.


----------



## PutoNWO (23 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Joder era ucraniano, pues en este foro hubo unos cuantos poniendo el video en bucle diciendo que era una helicóptero ruso.



Un plan sin fisuras, decir que estás derribando helicópteros rusos y estás matando a un coronel y destruyendo millones en un segundo. Es como el tanque Ucro aplastando a un abuelete con su coche. Es todo tan Paco


----------



## Homero+10 (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Oso Polar (23 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



Es el mensajero del anticristo, cuanto más rápido palme es mejor para la humanidad.


----------



## PutoNWO (23 Mar 2022)

__





Aberraciones y crímenes de lesa humanidad de Ucrania


* Violar bebés. *Torturas. *Sacrificios en una cruz y quemados vivos. *Matar civiles que quieren escapar, familias enteras. *Rematar con un tiro en la cabeza a heridos extranjeros por miedo a ser interrogados por rusos. *Castrar soldados rusos capturados *Usar civiles como escudos humanos * *...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Tons of Fear (23 Mar 2022)

Video con declaraciones de Assad el 17 Marzo de 2022 sobre el conflicto de Ucrania(subtitulos ingles) .Pobre hombre le quedan dos días.









Doni The Don on Gab: 'Woah '


Doni The Don on Gab: 'Woah '




gab.com


----------



## PutoNWO (23 Mar 2022)

Lavrov tiene razón, dos potencias que no se han vendido al lobby NWO y que tienen que consolidarse o morir. Europa quizás esté sentenciada ya.

Para la Secta va ganando Ucrania


----------



## Impresionante (23 Mar 2022)

. El Batallón nazi Azov sigue ejecutando a población civil en Mariupol ante el silencio mediático


----------



## vettonio (23 Mar 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Es el mensajero del anticristo, cuanto más rápido palme es mejor para la humanidad.



Te invito a que lo argumentes. O es que te gusta emitir juicios de valor, sin más.


----------



## magufone (23 Mar 2022)

Vaya "tenemos a un experto que no dice nada"
Pues como con el covid: "podria ser o no, podria tener o no, y podría usarlas o no"
De verdad que en las clases de mis nenes de infantil hay mas carga intelectual que en la sexta... Y en medio foro que coño...


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (23 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> 3.5 millones de refugiados fuera de ucrania
> 10 millones de desplazados
> 
> 
> ...



Los 10 millones de desplazados a la zona occidental de Ucrania son los "Rusos étnicos" que Putler iba a "Liberar" que soberana cagada...............


----------



## Impresionante (23 Mar 2022)

WASHINGTON (Sputnik) — *El embajador ruso en EEUU, Anatoli Antónov, advirtió que los esfuerzos para suministrar armamento a Kiev y enviar mercenarios extranjeros a Ucrania son irresponsables y peligrosos.*

"El suministro de armas al régimen de Kiev y el envío de mercenarios extranjeros al territorio ucraniano es irresponsable y extremadamente peligroso. La militarización de Ucrania amenaza directamente la seguridad europea y mundial", dijo Antónov citado por la misión diplomática en Telegram.
Según el embajador, *una parte importante de las armas acaba en manos de bandidos, nazis y terroristas.*
"Ahora, en busca de beneficios económicos, las empresas del sector de la industria de la defensa han perdido por completo sus directrices morales y están dispuestas a ganar dinero con sangre. Instamos a los patrocinadores del régimen de Kiev a que dejen de fomentar el derramamiento de sangre en Ucrania y a que piensen seriamente en las consecuencias de sus actividades", dijo el diplomático.
El 24 de febrero pasado, Moscú lanzó una operación militar especial en Ucrania con los objetivos de desmilitarizar el país, neutralizar los batallones nacionalistas, asegurar que ese país siga siendo una nación neutral y que Crimea sea reconocida como una parte de Rusia que no puede ser arrebatada.
Rusia también busca que Ucrania también reconozca que las repúblicas populares de Donetsk y Lugansk son estados independientes.
Numerosos países condenaron la actuación de Rusia en Ucrania y activaron varias baterías de sanciones individuales y sectoriales que buscan infligirle a la economía rusa el mayor daño posible.









El embajador ruso en EEUU: los envíos de armas y mercenarios a Ucrania son peligrosos


WASHINGTON (Sputnik) — El embajador ruso en EEUU, Anatoli Antónov, advirtió que los esfuerzos para suministrar armamento a Kiev y enviar mercenarios extranjeros a Ucrania son irresponsables y peligrosos.




mundo.sputniknews.com


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (23 Mar 2022)

hace unos días entre el 10 al 15 de marzo un batallón ruso casi completo fue aniquilado mas o menos en esta zona la señalo en azul en mi super mapa (Nada de mapas pacos mal coloreados) 







Dejo la fotos del equipo militar ruso destruido / capturado en el lugar no coloco mas porque solo puedo 5 fotos por post


----------



## Impresionante (23 Mar 2022)

*La operación especial en Ucrania avanza según lo planeado*, dice el Kremlin
El portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov, agregó que se trataba de "una operación seria con propósitos serios".

© Marina Lystseva/TASS
NUEVA YORK, 23 de marzo. /TASS/. La operación militar especial de Rusia en Ucrania procede de acuerdo con los objetivos y planes previamente establecidos, dijo el martes el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov, en una entrevista con CNN.

“[La operación especial] se desarrolla estrictamente de acuerdo con los planes y con los propósitos que se establecieron de antemano”, dijo, y agregó que desde el principio nadie esperaba que tomara “un par de días”.

Peskov agregó que la operación en Ucrania fue "una operación seria con propósitos serios".

En sus palabras, los objetivos de la operación aún no se han logrado.

"Todavía no, estamos hablando de una operación militar especial que se está llevando a cabo", agregó el portavoz del Kremlin.

Los planes de Kiev para iniciar una operación militar contra el Donbass
Estaba perfectamente claro para Rusia que Kiev se estaba preparando para lanzar una operación militar contra las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk (DPR y LPR), dijo Peskov.

Según el funcionario, Rusia "esperaba que Ucrania nunca se preparara para un ataque contra Donbass", y Moscú contaba con el progreso en las conversaciones del Formato de Normandía.

"Después de eso, en un par de días, estaba perfectamente claro para nosotros, <...> para nuestros especialistas militares, que Ucrania iba a lanzar una ofensiva contra Donbass", dijo el portavoz, y agregó que para ese momento, Ucrania había acumulado aproximadamente 120.000 militares a lo largo de la línea de contacto.

"Había señales claras de que iba a comenzar una ofensiva", agregó Peskov.

En sus palabras, "nadie escucharía nuestras preocupaciones" hasta que comenzó la operación rusa.

"Nadie advertiría a los ucranianos que no hicieran eso [lanzar una ofensiva en Donbass]. Nadie empujaría a los ucranianos hacia la solución en el marco del proceso de Normandía. Nadie lo hizo", dijo.

Las preocupaciones de seguridad de Rusia
Los países occidentales han hecho oídos sordos a las preocupaciones de seguridad de Rusia durante décadas, dijo Peskov.

“Las intenciones del presidente Putin son hacer que el mundo escuche y comprenda nuestras preocupaciones”, dijo en una entrevista con CNN. “Hemos estado tratando de transmitir nuestras preocupaciones al mundo, primero a Europa, a Estados Unidos durante un par de décadas, pero nadie nos escuchaba”.

"Y antes de que sea demasiado tarde, fue una decisión comenzar, lanzar una operación militar especial para deshacerse de la anti-Rusia que se creó al lado de nuestra frontera", enfatizó.

El 24 de febrero, el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, anunció una operación militar especial en respuesta a una solicitud de ayuda de los jefes de las repúblicas de Donbass. Hizo hincapié en que Moscú no tenía planes de ocupar territorios ucranianos, sino que tenía como objetivo desmilitarizar y desnazificar el país.

Después de este paso, los Estados Unidos, la Unión Europea, el Reino Unido y varios otros países anunciaron sanciones contra las personas físicas y jurídicas de Rusia.



https://tass.com/russia/1425985


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (23 Mar 2022)

Es un vano intento de impedir la caída del dinero fiat, lo cual se dará aunque realmente ocurra esta división. Es la pataleta de los gusanos que no han aprendido a perder todavía. Es más: antes de que tal división ocurra habría una guerra nuclear, sin lugar a dudas.

A los gusanos se les viene la noche.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (23 Mar 2022)

Estos pobres Dymitrys ya valieron madres






Ruso con cara de pedofilo eliminado tiene pinta de terrorista del Dombass


----------



## amcxxl (23 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Hasta la prensa del régimen está estupefacta. La orden del yanqui ha sido obedecida por nuestro gran líder Sanchez, el nuevo Largo Caballero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sanchez es una marioneta de Soros and company, como Von de Leyen, Trudeau, Dragui, Soltz, Jacinta Ardent y demas "lideres" de los que disfrutamos


----------



## Patatas bravas (23 Mar 2022)

Que ridículo de Rusia. Rusia solo es propaganda. Y las amenazas nucleares de Putin son de perdedor. El sabe que si lanza un ataque nuclear rusia desaparece del mapa en 5 minutos. No puede vencer al arsenal nuclear de la otan . Muy superior al ruso. No va hacer nada.


----------



## Oso Polar (23 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Te invito a que lo argumentes. O es que te gusta emitir juicios de valor, sin más.



No me voy a extender en este tema que es de más conocido como este señor está destruyendo la Iglesia Católica desde su visión progresista, solo te dejo el enlace a su último "desliz":



Si te parece poco lo dejo ahí.

Saludos,

P.D. Te dejo otra:


----------



## arriondas (23 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Pues no son pocos precisamente. En el inicio si eran menos numerosos pero ahora son grueso importante de las fuerzas armadas.
> Se les ha mimado, entrenado y dotado del mejor equipo belico que disponen en Ucrania a simplemente delincuentes.
> Y ahora es en tiempos de guerra cuando se ve perfectamente lo que siempre han sido, carne de presidio.
> Lo que viene siendo el nancy actual, ese que las ss de los años 40 lo hubieran pasado por la piedra el primer dia.



Si esa gentuza se topase con los foreros que aquí les apoyan... les atracarían y les pegarían cuatro tiros. O en el mejor de los casos les dejaban atados a una farola después de hostiarles y en semipelotas. Son personas de la peor calaña, delincuentes, quinquis. Basura.


----------



## amcxxl (23 Mar 2022)

La estación de tren Pavlograd-2, que era una de las principales líneas de suministro para las fuerzas ucranianas en Donbas, resultó gravemente dañada como resultado de un ataque con misiles de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. 














Según Krivoy Rog, presumiblemente, se lanzó un ataque con misiles. 


La actividad militar cerca de las fronteras de Bielorrusia en el oeste y el sur del país no disminuye. Las Fuerzas Armadas han reforzado la defensa de las fronteras por aire y por tierra. Los grupos tácticos del batallón están involucrados en la protección en varias áreas. 


El desnazificador de campo "Malka" de 203 mm 2S7M es una de las piezas de artillería más poderosas del mundo. Se utiliza en la lucha contra los nacionalistas por parte del personal militar ruso durante una operación especial en Ucrania.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (23 Mar 2022)

China no necesita portaaviones.... fabrica islas artificiales. Y las militariza.









EE.UU.: China ha militarizado completamente tres islas del Mar Meridional de China


China ha desplegado sistemas de misiles y aviones de combate en las islas, dice el principal comandante militar de EE.UU.




www.google.com


----------



## Notrabajo34 (23 Mar 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Que ridículo de Rusia. Rusia solo es propaganda. Y las amenazas nucleares de Putin son de perdedor. El sabe que si lanza un ataque nuclear rusia desaparece del mapa en 5 minutos. No puede vencer al arsenal nuclear de la otan . Muy superior al ruso. No va hacer nada.



No dicen que tiene cancer y que se esta muriendo, entonces que le impide borrar del mapa todo lo que pueda aun a riesgo de que hagan lo mismo con rusia, te piensas que los tratamientos para el cancer son menos dolorosos que si te cae una bomba atomica encima ? 

Deciais lo mismo en las primeras paginas del hilo que no habria guerra, pues no solo hay guerra si no que vamos camino a la tercera guerra mundial.


----------



## Gotthard (23 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Vaya "tenemos a un experto que no dice nada"
> Pues como con el covid: "podria ser o no, podria tener o no, y podría usarlas o no"
> De verdad que en las clases de mis nenes de infantil hay mas carga intelectual que en la sexta... Y en medio foro que coño...



En mi juventú expertos en seguridad y defensa eran Robert McNamara, Rafi Eitan y el sargento de los picoletos de mi pueblo.
Hoy a cualquiera le llaman experto.


----------



## Nico (23 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Joder era ucraniano, pues en este foro hubo unos cuantos poniendo el video en bucle diciendo que era una helicóptero ruso.




¿Te acuerdas?

Heli ruso bajado por los valerosos ucranianos... y resulta que era un helicóptero ucraniano bajado por los rusos.

Vaya con la propaganda y las "ganas" de algunos.


----------



## Patatas bravas (23 Mar 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No dicen que tiene cancer y que se esta muriendo, entonces que le impide borrar del mapa todo lo que pueda aun a riesgo de que hagan lo mismo con rusia, te piensas que los tratamientos para el cancer son menos dolorosos que si te cae una bomba atomica encima ?
> 
> Deciais lo mismo en las primeras paginas del hilo que no habria guerra, pues no solo hay guerra si no que vamos camino a la tercera guerra mundial.



Rusia no tiene la capacidad para una 3 guerra mundial. Polonia sola barre a rusia. A Putin se lo van a cargar el propio ejército ruso, como se siga alargando la guerra. El ejercito ruso no va permitir que un loco vaya a la guerra nuclear que provocará la destrucción de rusia por su ego. Antes lo envenenan el café. Rusia es inferior convencionalmente y nuclear ante a eeuu. Debe rendirse y retirarse de Ucrania.


----------



## Nicors (23 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ....
> 
> 
> Que yo sepa el partido al que pertenece Putin (Rusia unida) esta adscrito como observador en la Internacional Demócrata de Centro al igual que el PP que si pertenece.
> ...



Que tiene que ver eso con la invasion rusa de un estado soberano?


----------



## amcxxl (23 Mar 2022)

MUY GRAVE: como ya he dicho muchas veces el verdadero objetivo de la NATO es tomar Bielorusia y atacar Kaliningrado y cada dia que pasa los hechos apuntan mas en esa direccion
Esto conduce irremediablemente a una guerra nuclear tactica (como minimo) y a un "gran apagon" en centroeuropa


----------



## Gotthard (23 Mar 2022)

El verdadero problema de toda la industria militar y civil de USA es que ya no hay nadie en ingenieria contratado por la corporacion, tecnicos expertos, mucho menos. Solo hay contratados fijos los "managers" y cada vez menos. Asi salen cagadas monumentales como el F35 y el Boeing 737-800, porque no puedes pretender que un mejicano en la maquiladora cuando tiene que hacer una pieza ponga ganas por un sueldo cuencoarrocista ni que un ingeniero aeronautico en la India te de una solucion viable para lo que sea. Y en Europa no le vamos muy a la zaga, pero sobre todo gracias a las leyes laborales alemanas y francesas que no ha llegado el desastre en el capital intelectua.

Y si hablamos de programación, una cantidad importante del codigo del 737 se externalizo a la India, cuando lo pillaron analistas de software veteranos les sacaron que el 10% de las lineas contenian fallos importantes. Luego el avion en automatico ignora los sensores y pica el morro.... pues que raro.

Si es que subcontratan hasta en la NSA. Snowden era un sub-sub-contratado de la NSA que se dio cuenta de que podia vender su material de trabajo por un pastizal gigantesco, total por un sueldo de analista junior, debio pensar que le merecia la pena intentarlo.


----------



## amcxxl (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (23 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Si esa gentuza se topase con los foreros que aquí les apoyan... les atracarían y les pegarían cuatro tiros. O en el mejor de los casos les dejaban atados a una farola después de hostiarles y en semipelotas. Son personas de la peor calaña, delincuentes, quinquis. Basura.



¿Cual es el problema en defender su territorio no entiendo su bronca ? 

Todo ciudadano esta en la obligación de defender su territorio de una fuerza invasora con los medios que disponga 

Van a invadir y que quieres que les den flores?

Que edad tiene usted ? Parece el típico langosto belicista que quiere que los jóvenes rusos vayan a morir en una de esas latas mientras su apoyo se limita al sofá 

Mas imágenes del batallón ruso que fue diezmado cerca de Kherson entre los días 10 al 17 mas o menos esa fecha fotos de cadáveres pero nada "Fuerte"


----------



## Gotthard (23 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Según algunas fuentes, Polonia estaría trabajando en un plan de misión de mantenimiento de la paz de los países de la OTAN en Ucrania.
> 
> Uno de los documentos dice que podrían haber hasta 10.000 tropas para ayudar a establecer corredores humanitarios e incluso zonas de exclusión aérea sobre las ciudades más grandes.
> 
> ...



Una marcha verde armada contra una potencia nuclear en problemas. Seguimos para bingo.


----------



## apocalippsis (23 Mar 2022)

*MARIUPOL. RESULTADO DE LOS REFUGIADOS.
*
BATALLA URBANA El equipo *de filmación de* @anna_news visitó una vez más las líneas del frente de NM DPR. En Mariupol, ahora se libran fuertes batallas urbanas, grupos consolidados están despejando la ciudad, liberando casa tras casa. El trasfondo de esto es el éxodo masivo de refugiados. 

**


----------



## Simo Hayha (23 Mar 2022)

Maersk, la mayor empresa del mundo de transporte por contenedores se va de orcorrusia para no volver. Venderá todos sus activos en el país.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (23 Mar 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Rusia no tiene la capacidad para una 3 guerra mundial. Polonia sola barre a rusia. A Putin se lo van a cargar el propio ejército ruso, como se siga alargando la guerra. El ejercito ruso no va permitir que un loco vaya a la guerra nuclear que provocará la destrucción de rusia por su ego. Antes lo envenenan el café. Rusia es inferior convencionalmente y nuclear ante a eeuu. Debe rendirse y retirarse de Ucrania.



Eso es correcto para hacer una "Guerra mundial" necesitas =

Poder político, diplomático, económico, demográfico y militar

China si puede hacer una tercera guerra mundial cuenta con los medios pero Rusia ni remotamente la "Guerra nuclear" cuando mucho duraría menos de 1 hora es ridículo es suicidar a todo tu pueblo es estúpido


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (23 Mar 2022)

Hitler en 1941 tenia de aliados a Finlandia, Bulgaria, Rumana, Italia, Hungría, Croacia.

Putler a quien tiene de aliado para hacer una "Guerra mundial" ? 

Absolutamente a nadie seguir con esto para el es ridículo ha puesto la cagada,.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (23 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> MUY GRAVE: como ya he dicho muchas veces el verdadero objetivo de la NATO es tomar Bielorusia y atacar Kaliningrado y cada dia que pasa los hechos apuntan mas en esa direccion
> Esto conduce irremediablemente a una guerra nuclear tactica (como minimo) y a un "gran apagon" en centroeuropa
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 995692
> ...





Se va a liar muy gorda lo que no se es que ganan estos que se pasan por el foro todo el dia diciendo que rusia es mierda y que no tienen nada que hacer, pero si es que aunque fuera verdad tiran 3 o 4 bombas nucleares por donde les de la gana y ya la han liado.

No se a quien quieren engañar con tanta tonteria, tampoco se que traman.

Pero tanta tonteria y chaladura me tienen un poco mosqueado.

Esto me recuerda a uno de cuando eramos pequeños, amigo de amigo, llego diciendo que habia unos mierdas que se habian metido con el, que no eran gran cosa, que si tirabamos cuatro o cinco para arriba los ibamos a acojonar, que no tenian media ostia....... cuando llegamos eran 13 o 14 tios de 30 años que nos barrieron del mapa, nosotros con 15 o 16 años, todabia no se a que cojones vino aquella tonteria, estabamos aquel dia 30 tios alli, por un lado pienso si llega a decir la verdad con los 30 que estabamos podriamos haber hecho algo, pero seguramente si llegamos a saber la verdad no habriamos ido.......

Esto parece que es lo mismo, tanta tonteria de que los rusos no tienen media ostia tiene pinta de que lo que quieren es que por cojones vayamos embalentonados a por ellos y luego si nos barren a ostias pues ya que mas da....... si lo que se queria era pelea tuviera el resultado que tuviera.


----------



## Red Star (23 Mar 2022)

No me creo que Rusia deje que Polonia se quede ni con un centímetro cuadrado de Ucrania. Si todavía no han invadido el oeste, es según creo yo, porque de esa forma facilitan que todos los pro-occidentales que están acojonados puedan huir a la UE. Si Polonia intenta alguna tontería, los Rusos entrarían por el norte, por Bielorrusia, seguramente con los Bielorrusos también, y tomarían el oeste para que Polonia no pueda hacer nada. La solución en ese caso sería ir presionando con contundencia para que la población pro-occidental se largase de allí hacia la UE, dejando vacía la zona para repoblarla con colonos más afines. Es lo que haría yo. Un machaque duro de artillería 24h, 7 días a la semana, y todos los civiles se irán por patas a Polonia y países limítrofes. Problema solucionado. Polonia, recibiría un duro castigo por intentar tal locura. Putin cumple sus promesas y dejó claro que el país que osase intervenir recibiría un golpe como nunca antes en su historia.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (23 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Hitler en 1941 tenia de aliados a Finlandia, Bulgaria, Rumana, Italia, Hungría, Croacia.
> 
> Putler a quien tiene de aliado para hacer una "Guerra mundial" ?
> 
> Absolutamente a nadie seguir con esto para el es ridículo ha puesto la cagada,.



Iran, China, India, biolorrusia, corea del norte,


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (23 Mar 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Iran,



No le interesa Iran quiere que el conflicto se alargue para que le levanten las sanciones




Notrabajo34 dijo:


> China



Ni remotamente se mete en eso tampoco le interesa 

China tiene su postura clara = Solución diplomática

China al igual que Iran quiere que el conflicto se alargue para quitarle la pasta a los rusos

Ni China / Iran tienen interés alguno en apoyar a los rusos


----------



## Notrabajo34 (23 Mar 2022)

Esto se ha llenado de bot que no se que proposito tienen, pero creo que consiguen el efecto contrario que persiguen.

Todos diciendo que rusia es mierda que no tienen misiles y tiran piedras con tirachinas.

Muy estraño todo, parece que en estos dias la escalada de guerra mundial va a seguir, entre estos bots que purulan por todos lados y el discurso que se va metiendo por tv estoy viendo que nos quieren dirigir a la tercera guerra mundial.


----------



## Gotthard (23 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La embajada de EEUU en Ucrania acusa a las tropas rusas de haber "secuestrado" a a 2.389 niños de las regiones prorrusas de Donets y Lugansk.*
> La embajada de EEUU en Ucrania ha asegurado, citando al ministro ucraniano de Asuntos Exteriores, que* 2.389 niños han sido "ilegalmente sacados" de los territorios prorrusos d e Luhansk y Donetsk y llevados a Rusia. *Así lo asegura también la fiscal de Ucrania.



Si, antes de la guerra evacuaron a mujeres y niños, que es lo que debian haber hecho los pirados de los ucranianos.


----------



## Patatas bravas (23 Mar 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Iran, China, India, biolorrusia, corea del norte,



Iran y Rusia son rivales en el mercado energético . Iran quiere que le quiten sanciones para vender su petróleo y gas a Europa y sustituir a rusia. Aparte rusia es sionista y aliada de Israel. China se siente traicionada por rusia ya que le vende armamento a India. Y aspira a conquistar zonas de Rusia que considera suyas en el futuro. La India se declara neutral. Rusia está sola no tiene ni un aliado. iran y China históricamente han sido rivales de Rusia han tenido muchas guerras . Y están deseando que se alargue la guerra para verla desgastada. Incluso maduro traicionó a Putin.


----------



## Simo Hayha (23 Mar 2022)

Ucranios capturan vehiculo blindado tras una emboscada


----------



## Simo Hayha (23 Mar 2022)

Teniente coronel orcorruso detenido en Ucrania. Llevaba botas del ejercito ucranio, probablemente robadas a algun cadaver.


----------



## el violador de mentes (23 Mar 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> No me creo que Rusia deje que Polonia se quede ni con un centímetro cuadrado de Ucrania. Si todavía no han invadido el oeste, es según creo yo, porque de esa forma facilitan que todos los pro-occidentales que están acojonados puedan huir a la UE. Si Polonia intenta alguna tontería, los Rusos entrarían por el norte, por Bielorrusia, seguramente con los Bielorrusos también, y tomarían el oeste para que Polonia no pueda hacer nada. La solución en ese caso sería ir presionando con contundencia para que la población pro-occidental se largase de allí hacia la UE, dejando vacía la zona para repoblarla con colonos más afines. Es lo que haría yo. Un machaque duro de artillería 24h, 7 días a la semana, y todos los civiles se irán por patas a Polonia y países limítrofes. Problema solucionado. Polonia, recibiría un duro castigo por intentar tal locura. Putin cumple sus promesas y dejó claro que el país que osase intervenir recibiría un golpe como nunca antes en su historia.



Un resultado final puede ser el reparto del territorio ucraniano, y dejar a los ucranianos lituano-polacos para que los administre Polonia y Hungría, y el este para Rusia.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (23 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Soldados ucranios solidarios ayudan a soldados orcorrusos heridos a salir de su blindado



Ese vídeo fue gravado por una Periodista Ucraniana fue de los primeros días del "Asalto relámpago" 

Casi toda la tropaprorrusapacoñola de mierda me bloqueo pero para que estén tranquilos =

Los Ucranianos no están ganando hay un estancamiento de hostilidades con desenlace incierto


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (23 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Teniente coronel orcorruso detenido en Ucrania. Llevaba botas del ejercito ucranio, probablemente robadas a algun cadaver.



Su puta madre porque coño esos orcos no se afeitan las cejas son mas horrendos que los follacabras del medio oriente!


----------



## Red Star (23 Mar 2022)

el violador de mentes dijo:


> Un resultado final puede ser el reparto del territorio ucraniano, y dejar a los ucranianos lituano-polacos para que los administre Polonia y Hungría, y el este para Rusia.



La tierra es sagrada, no van a ceder ni un milímetro. Las fronteras de Ucrania son el resultado de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, no van a darle nada a países de la OTAN. Antes que eso expulsan a la población discordante a Europa, por medios militares o haciéndoles la vida imposible. No me parece probable que Rusia acepte al lado de su casa que la OTAN avence ni un milímetro más.

Además, permitir que los polacos u otros países se hagan con un cacho de Ucrania, sería mostrar debilidad. Ahora mismo Rusia lleva la iniciativa, no puede permitir que unas mierdecillas europeas, sin apenas ejército, le chuleen, sobre todo habiendo ya advertido que ese tocamiento de huevos no sería tolerado y sería respondido con contundencia. El resto del mundo está mirando y Rusia se está labrando ahora mismo una reputación que definirá tal vez la geopolítica de todo el siglo XXI. Ahora no es el momento de seguir conteniéndose, como ha hecho en Siria, cuando sus enemigos le vacilan.

Esto lo que puede suponer es, en realidad, una pérdida de territorios para Polonia o que la misma Polonia acabe troceada, y la expulsión de varios millones de Ucranianos a esa zona y a otros países de Europa.


----------



## magufone (23 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Joder era ucraniano, pues en este foro hubo unos cuantos poniendo el video en bucle diciendo que era una helicóptero ruso.



En uno de los videos de YouTube lei un comentario de un tio que decia que por los colores incluyendo la cola ennegrecida era ucraniano fijo: y le daban bastante cera por comentar eso; yo tenia mis dudas pero como para estar seguros de nada... Al final el tio la clavó


----------



## NPI (23 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> En uno de los videos de YouTube lei un comentario de un tio que decia que por los colores incluyendo la cola ennegrecida era ucraniano fijo: y le daban bastante cera por comentar eso; yo tenia mis dudas pero como para estar seguros de nada... Al final el tio la clavó



La secta de JewTube es que *"todo es ruso aunque nada sea ruso"*.


----------



## magufone (23 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> La secta de JewTube es que *"todo es ruso aunque nada sea ruso"*.



Cuantos blindados "rusos" nos estaran colando...


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (23 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Soldado ruso abatido por las fuerzas especiales (son imágenes fuertes)



En combate cercano valen madres






Otro ruso mongo capturado Putler esta jodiendo a las minorías






Capturados rusos uno tenia una condecoración de la guerra de Siria


----------



## dedalo00 (23 Mar 2022)

*Si la pieza polaca se mueve en el tablero de ajedrez e invade Ucrania, entonces es posible que aparezca la pieza Bielarrusa en el tablero que le tranque la aventura más allá de los territorios colindantes a Polonia.*


----------



## Magick (23 Mar 2022)

Mapa de situación del MD francés 22/03/2022:


----------



## el violador de mentes (23 Mar 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> La tierra es sagrada, no van a ceder ni un milímetro. Las fronteras de Ucrania son el resultado de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, no van a darle nada a países de la OTAN. Antes que eso expulsan a la población discordante a Europa, por medios militares o haciéndoles la vida imposible. No me parece probable que Rusia acepte al lado de su casa que la OTAN avence ni un milímetro más.
> 
> Además, permitir que los polacos u otros países se hagan con un cacho de Ucrania, sería mostrar debilidad. Ahora mismo Rusia lleva la iniciativa, no puede permitir que unas mierdecillas europeas, sin apenas ejército, le chuleen, sobre todo habiendo ya advertido que ese tocamiento de huevos no sería tolerado y sería respondido con contundencia. El resto del mundo está mirando y Rusia se está labrando ahora mismo una reputación que definirá tal vez la geopolítica de todo el siglo XXI. Ahora no es el momento de seguir conteniéndose, como ha hecho en Siria, cuando sus enemigos le vacilan.
> 
> Esto lo que puede suponer es, en realidad, una pérdida de territorios para Polonia o que la misma Polonia acabe troceada, y la expulsión de varios millones de Ucranianos a esa zona y a otros países de Europa.



Rusia puede considerar un mal menor que Polonia se encargue de los ucranianos occidentales, que tener que tragarse el marrón.


----------



## Aurkitu (23 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Es que lo de CERDO lo tengo muy gastado con vosotros ya.



Ya claro, por supuesto, algo normal, típico de un _gallego _de pura cepa. Seguro que tú no, se te habrá pegado del askenazi de origen argentino que debe ser de lo más soberbio, engreído y plasta de esta tierra. Mira el otro, el Lma0Zedong. La tríada completa ; )


----------



## amcxxl (23 Mar 2022)

El ejército ucraniano está tratando de salir del Mariupol rodeado, disolviéndose en la corriente de civiles e incluso vistiendo ropa de mujer, dijo el comandante del batallón de las fuerzas de la RPD


Georgievka, cerca de Maryinka. 


refinería Lisichansk


 Ha llegado otro video de los "esclavistas" liquidados +18! 


 Avión de ataque Su-25 destruido de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania 


LAS TROPAS DE LA RPD TOMAN EL CONTROL DE VERKHNETORETSK, CONTINUAN LA OFENSIVA CONTRA LA 25ª BRIGADA DE UCRANIA, DESTRUYEN 2 TANQUES, 5 IFV, 3 ARMAS - MINISTERIO DE DEFENSA DE RF


----------



## Chavalillo (23 Mar 2022)

*RUSIA LOCALIZA APOYO MILITAR DE EUA! ALISTA MISILES SUPERSÓNICOS DE ALTA PRECISIÓN PARA DESTRUIRLOS. NOTICIAS HOY*


----------



## bigmaller (23 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Hitler en 1941 tenia de aliados a Finlandia, Bulgaria, Rumana, Italia, Hungría, Croacia.
> 
> Putler a quien tiene de aliado para hacer una "Guerra mundial" ?
> 
> Absolutamente a nadie seguir con esto para el es ridículo ha puesto la cagada,.



"Para hacer una guerra mundial".... 

Premisas falsas... Conclusiones falsas. 


Rusia tiene detras a china. A el futuro.


----------



## Aurkitu (23 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> BOOOOOM



BOOOOOOOOOM

Letonia, ese gran país. _Los bálticos_. Con esas democracias ejemplares y esas leyes de apartheid, ¿Continúan?, que están en la UE por no se sabe que motivo de mierda. Que no te creas, que en Catalunya a alguno le encantaría algo así: 

_A Catalunya, farem el mateix. Donarem passaports grisos als espanyols d'origen. I guanyarem al pròxim referèndum._









Los rusos sin patria del Báltico


Medio millón de habitantes de Letonia y cien mil de Estonia carecen de ciudadanía y derecho al voto




elpais.com







> Son los llamados _no ciudadanos,_ los que tienen _pasaportes grises._ Étnicamente rusos, tienen limitados sus derechos políticos -no pueden votar en las elecciones generales ni locales en Letonia y sólo en estas últimas en el caso de Estonia - y el acceso a determinadas profesiones como abogado, notario o funcionario del Estado.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (23 Mar 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> *Si la pieza polaca se mueve en el tablero de ajedrez e invade Ucrania, entonces es posible que aparezca la pieza Bielarrusa en el tablero que le tranque la aventura más allá de los territorios colindantes a Polonia.*



El ejercito bielorruso es pequeño y débil es así de forma deliberada para que no represente una amenaza para Putler así como el ejercito Ucra en 2014, todos los soldados del ejercito bielorruso van a terminar peleando en el bando Ucraniano odian a Putler 

Voluntarios Bielorruso en el ejercito Ucraniano hacen funeral de un caído en combate





















*Si se burlan del hermoso bielorruso caído les lleno el hilo de rusos destripados avisados están!*

Putler carnicero de eslavos bastardo


----------



## Chavalillo (23 Mar 2022)

*MITÍN DE PUTIN SORPRENDE AL MUNDO! CIENTOS DE MILES DE RUSOS SALEN A LAS CALLES A RESPALDAR AL GOBIERNO RUSO*


----------



## Magick (23 Mar 2022)

Se va a liar.
Polonia y/o Lituania van a entrar tras la visita de la momia.
Anoche se escuchaba mucho movimiento aereo hacia el este (nordeste de Italia) pero no aparecia nada en flightradar, debían ir con el transponder desactivado, y esta mañana me encuentro esto:




_“Base Aviano: aumenta la actividad en la base. Anoche entorno a las 22:00 despegaron diversos cazas. La noticia llega de los residentes de la zona que señalan actividad insólita en dirección este y con un aumento significativo de vuelos intenso como no se sentia en mucho tiempo.”


_


----------



## amcxxl (23 Mar 2022)

MINISTERIO DE DEFENSA RF: ARMAS DE ALTA PRECISIÓN DESTRUYERON LOS ALMACENES DE LAS TROPAS UCRANIANAS EN LISICHANSK Y KRAMATORSK, ASÍ COMO LOS ALMACENES EN DRUZHKOVKA, NADEZHDINKA, NOVOOLEKSANDROVKA


⚡Las tropas rusas atacaron el puerto marítimo de Nikolaev, la infraestructura resultó significativamente dañada Según información preliminar de la Administración de Puertos Marítimos de Ucrania, no hubo víctimas.


Los residentes de las ciudades liberadas de Donbass testifican que los militantes ucranianos no solo tomaron a los civiles como un escudo humano, sino que también dispararon contra edificios de apartamentos e infraestructura civil para culpar a Rusia.


Los nacionalistas organizarán un golpe militar dentro de dos semanas y tomarán el control de Ucrania occidental: el exdiputado popular Ilya Kiva, citando fuentes de las fuerzas del orden. 


 Se informa que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentaron lanzar un ataque con misiles en el territorio de Rusia (región de Belgorod). El video capturó el momento en que la defensa aérea rusa interceptó un misil balístico ucraniano sobre Belgorod.


----------



## amcxxl (23 Mar 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> *Si la pieza polaca se mueve en el tablero de ajedrez e invade Ucrania, entonces es posible que aparezca la pieza Bielarrusa en el tablero que le tranque la aventura más allá de los territorios colindantes a Polonia.*



Bielorusia se limitara a defender su territorio, su ejercito no es lo suficientemente grande como para hacer operaciones significativas fuera de su territorio

es probable que la NATO pretenda tomar Bielorusia occidental , en especial la region de Grodno), para despues atacar Kaliningrado
en ese caso Rusia mandaria a Polonia a la edad de piedra


----------



## mazuste (23 Mar 2022)

La pandemia reintrodujo en el candelero de la vida política las nociones de Estado/clase social, 
tras décadas de contumaz triunfalismo neoliberal. Hoy, el conflicto en Ucrania, supone la ruptura
de la expansión del esclerótico imperialismo financiero tal como lo conocíamos hasta nuestros días,
con el centro en el Atlantico..


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> El amigo americano al rescate, pero no hoy... mañana
> *El administrador de Biden confía en el aumento de la producción de petróleo de EE. UU. para fin de año...*
> 20:27 || 22/03/2022



mas falso de un dolar de neopreno de los simpson´s


----------



## JOS1378 (23 Mar 2022)

Mercenario catalán regresa a España tras estar apenas una semana combatiendo en Ucrania - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Moscú, 23 mar (SANA) Un mercenario catalán, identificado como P. S., regresó de Ucrania tras estar a




www.sana.sy


----------



## Aurkitu (23 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Soldado ruso abatido por las fuerzas especiales (son imágenes fuertes)




Lo tuyo roza la filia necrófila de sesgo profundo. Y encima casi todos los video que metes de esa página de nacionalistas, más que muertos en combate parecen ajusticiados como el del video. Al más puro estilo Daesh.

¿Eso no puede ser una bala expansiva? ¿No estaban prohibidas por no sé que convenciones? Hasta en eso pueden ser unos hijos de puta. En que pedazo de neo-lumpen han transformado al ejército ucraniano en estos años por Dios. Luego queréis vender que lo de desnazificar es un _chisme putiniano_...


----------



## Demodé (23 Mar 2022)

Ramón Valero, "Un Técnico Preocupado", sobre la guerra de Ucrania:








UTP152b Guerras fake con muertos reales (sin música) - Buscadores de la verdad - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de Buscadores de la verdad gratis. UTP152 Guerras fake con muertos reales Invitados por segunda vez al directo de Veronica Manjón para hablar de la actualidad de este final de... Programa: Buscadores de la verdad. Canal: UTP. Tiempo: 02:08:52 Subido 04/03 a las...




go.ivoox.com


----------



## JOS1378 (23 Mar 2022)

Parte de guerra: La mitad de las fuerzas ucranianas en Mariupol ya no existen y las cercadas en Donbass resisten desesperadamente. Análisis
Mariúpol.
Combates urbanos. Según el DPR, aproximadamente la mitad de los 14,5 mil efectivos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el momento de la formación de la caldera en estado listo para el combate permanecen en Mariupol. El resto murieron, fueron heridos, desaparecidos, capturados o huidos a la región de Zaporozhye. El enemigo resiste obstinadamente y organizado, a pesar de las pérdidas sufridas. Hay una situación humanitaria monstruosa en la ciudad debido a la práctica continua de tomar como rehenes a los residentes de la ciudad por parte de los nazis ucranianos. Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa y el ejército de la RPD están haciendo serios esfuerzos para salvar a la población civil.
Dirección Ugledar.
Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y el ejército de la RPD están desarrollando una ofensiva en dirección a la carretera
Maryinka-Kurakhovo.
La primera línea de defensa está parcialmente rota. El enemigo se retiró al segundo, con la esperanza de retrasar la ofensiva en la línea Novomikhailovka-Velikaya
Novoselka.
Las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que defendían aquí sufrieron grandes pérdidas en personas y equipos. Las tropas se acercan al asentamiento. Velyka Novoselka desde el sur, y también empujó a través de las defensas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y avanzan hacia el asentamiento. Novomijailovka ha sido liberada.
Avdiivka.
Las unidades de contraataque de la brigada 25 fueron eliminadas. El enemigo fue eliminado de Verkhnetoretsky después de varios días de lucha. El ejército de la RPD está tratando de abrirse paso hacia el camino rocoso cerca de Novoselka-2. El ataque a Dzerzhinsk aún no se ha llevado a cabo.
LPR.
La república ha liberado 3 grandes ciudades: Severodonetsk, Lisichansk y Popasnaya. Mientras continúan los combates, está en marcha la acumulación de fuerzas para una ofensiva decisiva. Después de completar la liberación de LPR, el ejército de la república operará en las regiones de Jarkov y Dnepropetrovsk, y ayudará a acabar con el grupo Donbass de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
Byvayet.
Hay combates en la ciudad, pero es demasiado pronto para hablar de algún tipo de punto de inflexión. Se intensificaron los ataques en la aglomeración de Slavyansko-Kramatorsk y también se realizaron ataques en el cruce ferroviario de Pavlograd y objetivos en el pueblo de Lozovaya.
Járkov.
Izyum-Balakleya-Jarkov. No hubo cambios significativos durante el día, las batallas más serias tienen lugar en la dirección de Izyum, donde el comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania está lanzando sus reservas para evitar el desarrollo de la ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en Slavyansk. y Kramatorsk o hacia Barvenkovo. Las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas comenzaron a procesar las líneas de suministro del grupo Donbass, atacando depósitos de municiones, reservas de combustible, etc.
Kiev.
Sin grandes cambios. A pesar de la "contraofensiva", hoy Ucrania admitió que las Fuerzas Armadas de RF controlan Bucha, Gostomel y parte de Irpin. Y la tarea principal del enemigo es mantener el asentamiento. Irpin. Se espera confirmación del control total de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF sobre Makarov. Al oeste de Kiev, continuaron los combates de intensidad media hacia el noreste del asentamiento de Brovary. Chernigov - sin cambios. La ciudad, como antes, está bloqueada por 3 lados, según la inteligencia occidental, pueden pasar de 4 a 10 días para que las Fuerzas Armadas de RF rodeen a Kiev después de completar el reagrupamiento de las tropas.
Nikolaev-Odessa.
Nuevos golpes serios a la ciudad. La infraestructura portuaria está seriamente dañada. Varios objetos y concentraciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron destruidos. No hay acciones ofensivas activas. En la región de Odessa, según varios informes, la fragata Almirante Makarov destruyó el barco ucraniano Neteshyn, que sembró las minas. Se lleva a cabo la destrucción por fuego de las tropas enemigas y las instalaciones militares. Se asestó un fuerte golpe al puerto de Nikolaev.
Zaporozhye.
La dirección Kamenskoye-Orekhov-Gulyaipole se está fortaleciendo. Hay un reagrupamiento de fuerzas. Pero es poco probable que la ofensiva comience antes de la limpieza de Mariupol.
Krivoy Rog y Nikopol.
Durante el día, no se notó ningún avance serio de las Fuerzas Armadas RF en dirección a estas ciudades, aunque el enemigo señala que hay una concentración de fuerzas en la margen derecha del Dniéper.
"La guerra no es una pelea de un grupo de personas armadas, la guerra es un combate que se salda por un triunfo y una derrota"


----------



## dedalo00 (23 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Vosotros seguid haciéndoos pajas mentales, ya la realidad se ocupará de poner a rusia en el sitio que merece



La paja mental te las has hecho tú en todo este hilo del foro con tus publicaciones gore, a quien quieres impresionar con amasijos de carne carbonizada y chatarra hecha añico? En una guerra, eso suele ocurrir.


Esta gente del progrerio liberal occidental, son como los niños chicos que están acostumbrados a hacer la escenita afuera de la heladería para que así, les compren el helado de chocolate y salirse con la suya, pero esta vez -por más que hayan chillidos y espectáculos decadentes en público- no abra helado.


----------



## mazuste (23 Mar 2022)

De las muchas sensaciones que nos va dejando el conflicto en Ucrania,
una de las másdestacadas es la pérdida de miedo al chantaje imperial 
hacía países no alineados a sus intereses, mediante mantras y conceptos
como "democracia", "libertad" y "derechos humanos" al gusto anglosajón,
que son violados por ellos mismos.


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

bien esperaba que después de acabar el ultimátum los rusos volvieran a su clásica forma de combatir es decir machaque artillero salvaje y después tanques por todos lados, pero imagino que la logística manda o son fans del despacito del luis fonsi


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> A veces al leer mensajes en este hilo, pienso que la gente está fatal de la cabeza, porque parece que seamos colaboradores, de un lado o de otro, por tener UNA PUTA OPINIÓN AL RESPECTO DE LO QUE PASA.
> 
> Malos tiempos en los que no se puede pensar ni opinar sin ser considerado un traidor.
> 
> ...



esto ya es un *nopensar* del carallo y lo sabes


----------



## amcxxl (23 Mar 2022)

El ejército LDNR llevará a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a un gran caldero en el Donbass "Ahora nuestra táctica es la cobertura. Después de eso, las tropas se mueven metódicamente tierra adentro con la liberación del territorio para que la población civil sufra lo menos posible. Es imposible noquear al enemigo de otra manera", Basurin 


Las tropas de LPR destruyeron a más de 40 soldados de la brigada 30 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania Las tropas de la LPR han establecido el control sobre los asentamientos de Kalinovo Popasnoye, Novoaleksandrovka, Stepnoye, Boguslavskoye y continúan destruyendo unidades de la brigada mecanizada separada 30 de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. 


Otro convoy de voluntarios partió hacia Ucrania desde Grozny 
El gobernador de la República de Chechenia, Abuzayd Vismuradov, señaló que los combatientes tienen una gran oportunidad de llevar con orgullo y en alto la bandera de la República de Chechenia sobre las extensiones de Ucrania.


----------



## arsenchik (23 Mar 2022)

me da que Ukrania se va a quedar sin mar


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (23 Mar 2022)

Chavalillo dijo:


> *MITÍN DE PUTIN SORPRENDE AL MUNDO! CIENTOS DE MILES DE RUSOS SALEN A LAS CALLES A RESPALDAR AL GOBIERNO RUSO*



Así termino su super marcha........... la gente tirando las banderas a la basura puros funcionarios obligados aquí en Venezuela es igual el que no vaya a hacer porras al dictador esta botado 





Típico tiran las banderas a la basura y a beber Vodka hasta otro día de "Deber"


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (23 Mar 2022)

arsenchik dijo:


> me da que Ukrania se va a quedar sin mar



Que lleguen hasta Sebastopol sus posibilidades son escasas han tenido muchas bajas perdieron un ejercito blindado completo todo un batallón blindado ruso casi fue aniquilado tratando de avanzar hacia esa dirección fue una mini carretera de la muerte con pura lata rusa reventada en los mensajes anteriores puse las fotos


----------



## kokod (23 Mar 2022)

arsenchik dijo:


> me da que Ukrania se va a quedar sin mar



Eso llevamos diciéndolo a los tres días de que estallo el conflicto, lo que quede de Ucrania no tendrá mar en el futuro, y todo pinta a que el río que cruza ese país será la frontera natural cuando acabe el conflicto.


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Yo ya tengo claro hace mucho que si la cosa se pone fea, acabaré con mis huesos en un espantoso gulag en Soria, donde no harán falta muros ni alambradas porque el pueblo de 50 habitantes más cercano estará a dos o tres días a pie.
> 
> Y de ahí a la fosa.
> 
> ...



tranquilo alguna cabra o oveja habrá para alegrarte la vida, porque mozas no creo


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo jaleado?. Andas un poco despistado, ya sólo te falta llamarme comunista.



si porque si te llama fashion victim on Menleved..............


----------



## Impresionante (23 Mar 2022)

El fracaso épico de la propaganda ucraniana: en un video sobre la "columna rusa destruida" mostraron la etiqueta que pertenecía en realidad a un militar ucraniano Мiщенко О.А.

Y así va ésto


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> No es miembro de la OTAN, pero ya para el caso, qué mas da.
> Si total, está claro que los europeos vamos a caer como moscas, parece que ya nos han sentenciado a todos...



en ese plan pide eutanasia por kiki pero como no te la financies tu, no te quejes de lo que te den


----------



## amcxxl (23 Mar 2022)

18+ Mariupol infierno En Mariupol, fuimos atacados por el MLRS ucraniano. Justo en el patio de un edificio alto. Esta área ya ha sido liberada por el ejército de la RPD, y ahora la artillería Azov y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están trabajando activamente en ella. Alrededor - las ruinas y los cuerpos de los civiles muertos.


En Chernigov, fue bombardeado un puente de automóviles a través del Desna.


Los medios españoles escriben que su ciudadano que se dedicaba a "cuestiones humanitarias" en Ucrania fue capturado por los rusos en Járkov. Aparentemente, la participación en la organización terrorista Sector Derecho es una actividad humanitaria para ellos. 
 

El ejército ucraniano dejó todo un almacén de municiones en la casa del ex alcalde de Donetsk en Maryinka. Ahora este asentamiento ha sido tomado bajo el control total de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa / NM DPR. 


 El jefe de la administración militar de Rivne, Vitaliy Koval, anunció un ataque con misiles contra una instalación de infraestructura militar.


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Comité médico le dice a Nadal que se ha roto la costilla por estrés. Parece que él no se lo cree
> 
> 
> Si leis el hilo parece que ni lo cree "al final resulta"
> ...



vamos que ah sido casarse y la chisca woman le ha bajado la calidad y cantidad de las mamadas desestresantes y zasca, me da que Rafa va a contratar una asesora para eso


----------



## Impresionante (23 Mar 2022)

Globalistas otanistas, que bonito mundo os está quedando


----------



## sivigliano (23 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Bielorusia se limitara a defender su territorio, su ejercito no es lo suficientemente grande como para hacer operaciones significativas fuera de su territorio
> 
> es probable que la NATO pretenda tomar Bielorusia occidental , en especial la region de Grodno), para despues atacar Kaliningrado
> en ese caso Rusia mandaria a Polonia a la edad de piedra



En guerra convencional Rusia sería derrotada por la OTAN no sólo por la relación de fuerzas actual sino por el esfuerzo bélico. En una guerra nuclear nos iríamos todos a la mierda incluida Rusia y tardaríamos muchos años en volver a algo parecido a una vida medio normal con austeridad y resiliencia. 
Que Rusia nos puede joder si ataca a un país OTAN está muy claro, que no se iría de rositas también.


----------



## Kartoffeln (23 Mar 2022)

Wali, el francotirador más mortífero del mundo, confirma en un video que sigue vivo y actuando en Ucrania


Wali, el francotirador más mortífero del mundo fue dado por muerto por las fuerzas rusas el mismo día que entró en acción, pero él mismo ha confirmado en un video que eran 'fake news'




www.sport.es


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Hostia, mirad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pon post de polacas sexys pa desestresar pecador


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

Impunidad: violencia callejera y violencia institucional


Las situaciones extremas, con la guerra como ejemplo claro, suponen la oportunidad para todo tipo de abusos que, enterrados en noticias más llamativas, pasan desapercibidos de una forma que no lo h…




slavyangrad.es











Impunidad: violencia callejera y violencia institucional


23/03/2022


Las situaciones extremas, con la guerra como ejemplo claro, suponen la oportunidad para todo tipo de abusos que, enterrados en noticias más llamativas, pasan desapercibidos de una forma que no lo harían en tiempos de paz. Esta idea es aplicable tanto a las autoridades oficiales como a venganzas contra colectivos demonizados que se encuentran así en una posición aún más vulnerable. El caos asociado a la guerra facilita, no solo saqueos y otro tipo de criminalidad, sino también el abuso contra personas que, en minoría, no pueden enfrentarse a los grupos de _vigilantes_.

En el caso de la Ucrania posterior al inicio de la intervención rusa, cuando el Gobierno entregó armas a todo aquel dispuesto a portarlas, añadiendo así una amenaza más a un contexto ya anteriormente violento, se han repetido en estos últimos días numerosos casos de linchamiento. Personas acusadas de saqueos, de “colaborar con el agresor” o simplemente de ser “prorrusos”, una etiqueta válida para cualquier crimen de pensamiento, son atadas a árboles o señales de tráfico a lo largo y ancho del país en vídeos en los que los propios agresores se jactan de sus vejaciones. Cientos de civiles, en ocasiones incluso niños, han sido sometidos a estos abusos, muchas veces medio desnudos, por parte de grupos paramilitares con impunidad absoluta.

En declaraciones recogidas por del medio ucraniano _Strana_, el viceministro del Interior Vadim Denisenko afirmó el lunes que no considera que “atar y exponer a un saqueador se pueda considerar salvaje en tiempos de guerra”. Denisenko admitió también que la Policía Nacional no tiene capacidad para llegar a todo. “Cualquier saqueador tiene que comprender que recibirá lo que merece de cualquier manera. Primero será atado a un poste y después encarcelado diez años. Estas acciones tienen un efecto mucho mayor sobre los saqueadores que la amenaza de castigo penal: entienden que el castigo será aquí y ahora”, explicó Denisenko apoyando de forma explícita la justicia vigilante, el castigo aquí y ahora a hombres, mujeres y niños sin capacidad alguna de defenderse.

A nivel de Estado, la guerra ha supuesto la inestimable oportunidad de profundizar en unas tendencias que ya existían desde la victoria de Euromaidan. El golpe de Estado supuso la desaparición del Partido de las Regiones, que se reorganizó en un Bloque Opositor que posteriormente volvió a dividirse. A ello se sumó la inmediata demonización del Partido Comunista, que finalmente fue ilegalizado en 2015 bajo pretexto de la llamada _ley de descomunización_, que supuestamente pretendía criminalizar tanto al nazismo como al comunismo. En la práctica, esa ley ha sido utilizada para criminalizar a los partidos de tendencia comunista -no solo el Partido Comunista sino otros partidos comunistas más pequeños, pero con implantación local como Borotba- y con ellos a toda la simbología comunista. Mientras incluso la bandera de la Victoria ha tenido que ser modificada para retirar la hoz y el martillo y evitar así las multas que implica la “propaganda del régimen totalitario comunista”, ni los partidos de corte fascista como Svoboda, ni quienes portan símbolos de inspiración Nazi como el regimiento Azov han visto obstaculizadas sus actividades.

La guerra ha servido para profundizar en un trabajo de demonización y prohibición de partidos y medios de comunicación opositores. Al contrario que Poroshenko, que fracasó al intentar forzar la imposición del estado de excepción por medio de una provocación en el estrecho de Kerch, Zelensky sí dispone ahora de esa oportunidad. En su presidencia antes del inicio de la intervención rusa -aunque con el país siempre en guerra-, Zelensky había abusado ya de sus poderes ejecutivos y había prohibido numerosos medios de comunicación opositores o vinculados a grupos políticos contrarios. Ahora, escudándose en la situación política y militar, el presidente ucraniano, firme candidato al premio Nobel de la paz y enaltecido en la prensa mundial como líder de una democracia que lucha contra una autocracia, ha anunciado la “unificación de la política informativa” por medio de la “combinación de todos los canales informativos de televisión nacionales en una plataforma única de información para la comunicación estratégica durante las 24 horas del día”. El frente informativo ha sido, desde la llegada al poder de Zelensky una prioridad al mismo nivel que el frente militar, una importancia que aumentará a medida que las dificultades de suministro y la falta de reservas pasen factura al Ejército Ucraniano.

Además, en un discurso en el que Zelensky apelaba a las madres rusas para que paren la guerra y al Estado suizo a requisar las propiedades de los oligarcas rusos, el presidente ucraniano anunció también la prohibición de las actividades de once partidos políticos por sus “vínculos con Rusia”, sean reales o imaginarios. “Todo el mundo tiene que cuidar los intereses del Estado, los intereses de Ucrania. Porque es por nosotros. Porque es por el bien de la vida”, alegó Zelensky. Entre los partidos cuyas actividades quedan suspendidas mientras se alargue el estado de excepción se encuentra la Plataforma Opositora Por la Vida, el partido de Viktor Medvedchuk, que durante meses ha liderado las encuestas de intención de voto y cuyo líder está siendo acusado de traición en un caso políticamente fabricado. En la lista están también el Bloque Opositor, el Partido Sharii, Nashi, Solidaridad, Derjava, el Bloque Volodymyr Saldo, la Unión de Fuerzas de Izquierdas, la Oposición de Izquierdas, el Partido Socialista de Ucrania y el Partido Socialista Progresista de Ucrania. La mayoría de los partidos con representación institucional habían suspendido ya sus actividades políticas y habían cerrado filas con el Gobierno o se estaban dedicando al suministro de ayuda humanitaria. Algunos de ellos están vinculados a medios de comunicación prohibidos hace ya tiempo y otros son los escasos partidos de izquierdas existentes, de escasa implantación y que difícilmente pueden ser una amenaza en un país que ha prohibido al principal partido de esa tendencia, dejando a una parte del electorado sin representación política posible.

A las prohibiciones hay que sumar las numerosas detenciones que se han producido estos días. En los primeros días de la operación militar rusa, los movimientos comunistas denunciaban la detención por parte del SBU de los gemelos Kononovich, miembros de movimientos comunistas y antifascistas. El 11 de marzo era detenida Elena Vyacheslavova, hija de Mijaíl Vyacheslavov, víctima de la masacre del 2 de mayo en Odessa. El sábado se informaba de la detención de la conocida defensora de los derechos humanos Olena Berezhnaya en la ciudad de Kiev. El mismo día, era detenido en Odessa el conocido periodista del diario _Timer_ Yuri Tkatchev. “Vinieron a por mí. Ha sido un placer hablar con vosotros”, publicaba en su canal de Telegram. Tkatchev fue desnudado durante el registro, en el que los agentes del SBU colocaron, según relató su esposa, una granada y explosivos que sirvieron de justificación para la detención. Según se ha podido saber, el periodista, una de las principales fuentes de información sobre la masacre del 2 de mayo en Odessa, está acusado de traición y de obstaculizar las actividades del Ejército Ucraniano.


----------



## Impresionante (23 Mar 2022)

SPUTNIK
No te pierdas las noticias más importantes
Suscríbete a nuestros canales de Telegram a través de estos enlaces.
Ya que la aplicación Sputnik está bloqueada en el extranjero, en este enlace puedes descargarla e instalarla en tu dispositivo móvil (¡solo para Android!).
También tenemos una cuenta en la red social rusa VK.




https://mundo.sputniknews.com/20220323/sigue-el-minuto-a-minuto-a-28-dias-del-inicio-de-la-operacion-militar-de-rusia-1123453194.html


----------



## César Borgia (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Oso Polar (23 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> El ejército ucraniano está tratando de salir del Mariupol rodeado, disolviéndose en la corriente de civiles e incluso vistiendo ropa de mujer, dijo el comandante del batallón de las fuerzas de la RPD
> 
> 
> Georgievka, cerca de Maryinka.
> ...



Ese avión lo reportan las dos partes como derribado, y según veo al parecer es ucraniano ya que hay un símbolo que se puede apreciar en el corto video.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 Mar 2022)

El ejército ruso liquidó al jefe del batallón nacional "Azov" Murakhovsky
23 de marzo de 2022 01:37








Российские военные ликвидировали главу нацбата «Азов» Мураховского


Российские военные ликвидировали одного из лидеров украинского националистического батальона «Азов». Сообщается, что это Артем Мураховский.




riafan.ru


----------



## amcxxl (23 Mar 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> En guerra convencional Rusia sería derrotada por la OTAN no sólo por la relación de fuerzas actual sino por el esfuerzo bélico. En una guerra nuclear nos iríamos todos a la mierda incluida Rusia y tardaríamos muchos años en volver a algo parecido a una vida medio normal con austeridad y resiliencia.
> Que Rusia nos puede joder si ataca a un país OTAN está muy claro, que no se iría de rositas también.



y quien va a mandar la NATO a luchar una vez sus mercenarios y cipayos hayan sido exterminados en Ucrania

quiza a los maricones y travelos ? a las feministas ? a los jubilados ?

la NATO va a necesitar unos cuantos años mas para entrenar a otra remesa de carne de cañon de lumpen y follacabras


----------



## bigmaller (23 Mar 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> En guerra convencional Rusia sería derrotada por la OTAN no sólo por la relación de fuerzas actual sino por el esfuerzo bélico. En una guerra nuclear nos iríamos todos a la mierda incluida Rusia y tardaríamos muchos años en volver a algo parecido a una vida medio normal con austeridad y resiliencia.
> Que Rusia nos puede joder si ataca a un país OTAN está muy claro, que no se iría de rositas también.



Lo que está claro es que russia no va a atacar nunca a un pais otan. 

Y la otan si va a atacar/presionar a un pais de la esfera rusa. 

Esto es muy sencillo:

Rusia y china han decidido joderle a USA en su arma principal. La economica. con la que engatusa a todo el mundo para quedarse con sus tangibles (poblacion, fuerza de trabajo, recursos naturales, posicion geografica... ). 

USA ofrece crédito, ofrece deuda.... Para parecer que se mejoras, Vivir de futuro. Muy tentador. 

Lo que rusia y china quieren hacer es joderle eso.

El poder financiero. A eso van. Y lo pueden conseguir por la posición china en el sistema financiero.


----------



## amcxxl (23 Mar 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Ese avión lo reportan las dos partes como derribado, y según veo al parecer es ucraniano ya que hay un símbolo que se puede apreciar en el corto video.



ese caza es ucro, lleva la pintura ucra , clara y con pixels, los rusos son muy distintos

al parecer ha aterrizado en el suelo, no se si por averia
una vez en el suelo le han dado
estos bichos estan pensados para operar desde cualquier parte, y sospecho que la aviacion ucra se disperso antes del primer ataque y van cazandolos segun salen de sus escondites


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

Cuentas ucranianas informan de la muerte de Artem Murakhovsky, excombatiente del regimiento Azov y partidario de la ideología radical de derecha.

Con el estallido de las hostilidades, fue movilizado en la brigada aeromóvil 25 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y murió ayer en una batalla cerca de Avdiivka, al noroeste de Donetsk.
#Donetsk, Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

Según algunos informes, en la tarde del 22 de marzo, las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas golpearon con éxito un objeto en el área del asentamiento de Danilovka al noroeste de Vasilkov. Antes del inicio de la operación militar, una de las divisiones de la brigada de misiles antiaéreos 96 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tenía su base allí.
Se alcanzó un sistema de defensa aérea Buk.
Desde esa posición también opera el sistema de misiles antiaéreos Osa, que durante su operación logró derribar dos vehículos aéreos no tripulados Orlan-10.

Coordenadas de posición: 50.274100, 30.173200.
#Kiev #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Impresionante (23 Mar 2022)

Serbia nunca se unirá a la histeria antirrusa y no prohibirá los medios de comunicación rusos, dijo el martes el ministro del Interior serbio, Aleksandar Vulin, durante una reunión con el embajador ruso en Serbia, Alexander Botsan-Kharchenko


----------



## capitán almeida (23 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El ejército ruso liquidó al jefe del batallón nacional "Azov" Murakhovsky
> 23 de marzo de 2022 01:37
> 
> 
> ...



Lazo negro bacinilla


----------



## bigmaller (23 Mar 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Ese avión lo reportan las dos partes como derribado, y según veo al parecer es ucraniano ya que hay un símbolo que se puede apreciar en el corto video.



Pero si ha sido arrastrado y tiene el tren desplegado. O lo han achicharrado en tierra o ha realizado un aterrizaje de emergencia y luego lo han rematado.


----------



## capitán almeida (23 Mar 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> En guerra convencional Rusia sería derrotada por la OTAN no sólo por la relación de fuerzas actual sino por el esfuerzo bélico. En una guerra nuclear nos iríamos todos a la mierda incluida Rusia y tardaríamos muchos años en volver a algo parecido a una vida medio normal con austeridad y resiliencia.
> Que Rusia nos puede joder si ataca a un país OTAN está muy claro, que no se iría de rositas también.



Para que queremos un planeta sino existe Rusia....el que quiera entender que entienda.


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Los pepinos cuestan una pasta de fabricar y de mantener.
> 
> Y la verdad es que más allá de convertir medio Utah y casi toda la isla de *Novaya Zemlya* en un erial radiactivo, no se ha probado su efectividad en la guerra, más allá de las de Japón en el 45.
> 
> Debe haber muchos generales con ganas de probar los puñeteros juguetes de una puta vez antes de morirse, y como Europa no tiene petróleo, pero si muchos come-cagas...



aparte de que cuando suelten el pepino no van a avisar a la población, la reacción mas lógica es buscar una tía buena y echar el ultimo, pero eso es cansado y prácticamente imposible por motivos de tiempo y disponibilidad.


----------



## orcblin (23 Mar 2022)

hoy es segundo día de los 3 que decían no?
después los dimitris darán un arreón por hambre y listo no?
mañana acaba esto?

mira que como no acabe.... me voy a tener que pensar que las noticias urkas son todo mentira


amcxxl dijo:


> y quien va a mandar la NATO a luchar una vez sus mercenarios y cipayos hayan sido exterminados en Ucrania
> 
> quiza a los maricones y travelos ? a las feministas ? a los jubilados ?
> 
> la NATO va a necesitar unos cuantos años mas para entrenar a otra remesa de carne de cañon de lumpen y follacabras



tu quien piensas que van a enviar?
porque crees que te están quitando todo y no dejando ninguna salida ni futuro a los europeos?


----------



## amcxxl (23 Mar 2022)

El subjefe de policía de Kiev, Artem Bonov, ha escapado a Polonia. 
No se deje intimidar por las esvásticas. No hay nazismo en Ucrania, porque el presidente es judío... 

Si crees que esto es un nazi, cállate, porque te equivocas.


El año pasado, Time Mag publicó un mini-doc sobre el Batallón Azov. · 16 ene. 2021 Me gusta, compartir, reclutar: cómo una milicia de supremacía blanca usa Facebook para radicalizar y capacitar a nuevos miembros


----------



## capitán almeida (23 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Que lleguen hasta Sebastopol sus posibilidades son escasas han tenido muchas bajas perdieron un ejercito blindado completo todo un batallón blindado ruso casi fue aniquilado tratando de avanzar hacia esa dirección fue una mini carretera de la muerte con pura lata rusa reventada en los mensajes anteriores puse las fotos



Hostia los ukros han llegado ya a Sebastopol?


----------



## Ardilla Roja (23 Mar 2022)

No se si ya estaba. No puedo leer todo... 

Rusia ha ganado la guerra, lo que queda son labores de limpieza.


----------



## crocodile (23 Mar 2022)

El análisis de Vicente Valles.

"Putin es peligroso y Biden da pasos con seguridad".

Pa mear y no echar gota. Ja ja ja ja ja

MIERDASET.









Vicente Vallés, en 'El Hormiguero': "Putin no está loco, es muy peligroso y maneja el poder con mano de hierro"


Vicente Vallés ha analizado la situación de la guerra en Ucrania por la invasión rusa en 'El Hormiguero'. "Una de las grandes dudas que hay en el Kremlin es si hay vida inteligente capaz de decirle la verdad a Putin", ha explicado el presentador de Antena 3 Noticias.




www.antena3.com


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 Mar 2022)

*Los militantes de las formaciones nacionalistas y el ejército ucraniano están tratando de salir de Mariupol rodeado a lo largo de los corredores humanitarios bajo el disfraz de residentes locales.*
Esto fue informado por RIA Novosti el 23 de marzo, refiriéndose a la información recibida del comandante del batallón de la RPD, el Mayor Oleg Kokarev.
Según él, los militantes están tratando de disolverse en una corriente de civiles, para los que a veces usan ropa de mujer. La exposición y detención de uno de esos "benezhen" incluso se captó en vídeo.








Украинские боевики пытаются выбраться из Мариуполя в женской одежде - NewsBy


Боевики националистических формирований и украинские военные пытаются выбраться из окруженного Мариуполя по гуманитарным коридорам под видом местных жителей.




newsby.info


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (23 Mar 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> mira que como no acabe.... me voy a tener que pensar que las noticias urkas son todo mentira



Tanto fuentes rusas como ucras son mentira muchas veces hay que ver lo que diga USA ellos siempre han acertado en todo esto ya va a guerra estática Yemeni o estilo primera guerra mundial 

2 mas rusos capturados


----------



## capitán almeida (23 Mar 2022)

Ardilla Roja dijo:


> No se si ya estaba. No puedo leer todo...
> 
> Rusia ha ganado la guerra, lo que queda son labores de limpieza.



y para mayor oprobio la ganan con ametralladoras montadas en motocarros...


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> El laboratorio humano llamado Sweden Yes lanza una campaña para reclutarlos para la causa satanista a todos los hombres y mujeres mayores de 18
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 995619
> Ver archivo adjunto 995620



lowfour responde ala llamada u que


----------



## Disidentpeasant (23 Mar 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Esos chechenos aliados de los ucronazis a los que tanto admirais, son islamistas, follacabras, son el ISIS del Cáucaso.
> 
> Cuando algún follacabras de esos la lie parda como en la maratón de Boston pero en París, Berlín o Madrid con el armamento que les hemos regalado, te vas a acordar.
> 
> Los Kadirovytas son unos matones, y unos mafiosos, pero al menos no practican el terrorismo contra los occidentales



Y lo que es peor, estos años han estado refugiados en campos de entrenamiento de Bosnia, asesorados por otan y financiados por Arabia Saudí.
Hablan de ello en el canal youtube "pigeon speaks " en concreto el entrevistado un asesor militar, un tal Mac millan


----------



## computer_malfuction (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Imágenes del Interior de un tanque orcorruso.





En pocos meses los insectos se van a poner las botas devorando cadáveres rusos.

Moscas a reventar.


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Te agradezco que pongas la mierda gore en un spoiler. Una gentileza de tu parte.



te agradeceríamos que despues de 1795 paginas pongas alguna mina divina sexy pa desestresar flaco


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (23 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Hostia los ukros han llegado ya a Sebastopol?



Odessa* corrección pues soy humano me puedo equivocar. 

Mas rusos muertos











Dentro del Spoiler las mas fuertes


Spoiler


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

__





Day 26 of “Operation Z” in the Ukraine | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is





Día 26 de la “Operación Z” en Ucrania


(Trad. Google)
22/03/2022

por Andrei (The Saker)


Queridos amigos,

Primero, un pequeño anuncio: estoy trabajando con algunos amigos para tratar de publicar una "Operación Z SITREP" diaria en nuestra sección SITREP. Este contendría las últimas noticias y los mapas que tanto gustan a muchos. Este es todavía un trabajo en las etapas de planificación, pero espero poner la pelota en marcha razonablemente pronto.

A continuación, según fuentes chechenas, las operaciones especiales chechenas han entrado en la fábrica de Azovstal en Mariupol. Este es un anuncio demasiado importante para ser aceptado todavía, pero hay muchos informes indirectos que parecen confirmar la veracidad de este anuncio. Si es así, eso significa que la mayoría de las áreas residenciales de Mariupol ahora han sido liberadas de los terroristas nazis del batallón Azov. Si la operación de combate dentro o cerca de los edificios de Azovstal todavía continúa, eso significa que muy pronto Mariupol será desnazificado, lo que, considerando que las fuerzas nazis dentro de la ciudad eran las unidades más malvadas y, sin embargo, con bastante capacidad de combate disponibles para el Régimen ukronazi, la liberación final de Mariupol supondrá una gran diferencia para toda la operación.

Mira este  video de Gonzalo Lira para tener una idea completa de por qué Mariupol es tan crucial.







_Esta es una foto del jefe de las fuerzas especiales chechenas de la guardia nacional rusa, Adam Delimkhanov, coordinando las actividades de combate esta tarde en Mariupol (ver aquí: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adam_Delimkhanov y aquí https: / /web.archive.org/web/20090501060723/http://www.interpol.int/public/data/wanted/notices/data/2009/68/2009_11968.asp ) ¡para ver cuánto odia Occidente a este hombre!)_

Hablando de Gonzalo Lira, estoy extremadamente preocupado por él, ha dicho que publicaría un informe de YT cada 12 horas, y ya son dieciséis (¡16!). Y, considerando esto , estoy francamente ansiosa esperando que dé una señal de vida. *Gonzalo, si lees estas palabras (¿quién sabe?) te recomiendo que trates de salir hacia las líneas rusas si es posible* . Si alguien tiene su correo electrónico, por favor envíemelo, me gustaría contactarlo.

Si tienes alguna noticia de él/ella, por favor házmelo saber*.*

Ahora volviendo a la Zona A:







Este es el tipo de cosas que uno puede ver en el metro de Londres, me dijeron.

¿Verdadero o falso? Quién sabe, pero el punto es que abarca más o menos la visión británica tradicional del pueblo ruso. Una vez más, este tipo de "salidas del armario" son fantásticamente importantes para el futuro de Rusia, así que los animo.

Lo que me lleva a la narrativa oficial.

Creo que finalmente se está agrietando. Aquí y allá, en los medios corporativos oficiales, hay artículos sobre algunas falsificaciones ucranianas, otros artículos cuestionan la sabiduría de ir a la guerra con Rusia por lo que es un país nazi muerto y corrupto 404.

Los informes sobre la pérdida de un millón de tanques, soldados, misiles y hombres por parte de los rusos están siendo reemplazados gradualmente por evaluaciones más sobrias y los mapas producidos por los medios occidentales gradualmente comienzan a parecerse más o menos a los mapas producidos por los diversos "medios de propaganda de Putin". ”.

Veo dos cosas que vienen a continuación: 

La muy anunciada bandera falsa de "atrocidad rusa" (varias han fallado en los últimos días, incluida una química que se frustró cuando el viento sopló en la dirección "incorrecta", es decir, lejos de la ciudad objetivo.
Polonia intentará convencer a EE. UU. para que le permita esconderse a espaldas del tío Shmuel y llevar a cabo una “operación de mantenimiento de la paz” para crear un mini-Banderastán en el oeste de Ucrania. 
Ahora no tengo ninguna duda de que Estados Unidos quiere tres cosas: 

Una guerra que dure el mayor tiempo posible.
Tantas víctimas civiles como sea posible
Inundar Ucrania con armas para luego dirigir una insurgencia "quedada atrás" 
No estoy del todo convencido de que los EE. UU. acepten el plan polaco. ¿Por qué? Porque creo que un ataque ruso de Iskander DENTRO DE POLONIA (similar a los que vimos en Iavorovo, el depósito de municiones en Kiev y en Novaia Liubomirka) es casi una certeza (recuerde: ¡Rusia ESTÁ lista para luchar contra la OTAN y los EE. UU. juntos! ). *Por cierto, el de Iavorovo hizo estallar un enorme depósito de municiones que estaba enterrado bajo 60 metros de roca. No tengo explicación de cómo se logró eso. ¿Alguien lo sabe?*

En resumen, si los polacos organizan otro pequeño "campo de entrenamiento para el mantenimiento de la paz" y piensan que los rusos no se atreverán a atacar a un país de la OTAN, están muy equivocados. Probablemente son demasiado tontos/delirantes para darse cuenta de ello, pero la gente del Departamento de Defensa de los Estados Unidos probablemente sí y no necesitan esto. Por qué, bueno, precisamente porque miembro de la OTAN o no, artículo 5 o no, nadie vendrá a ayudar a los polacos contra la ira de todo el ejército ruso, la mano de obra y los recursos necesarios un no allí de todos modos ...

A menos que los rusos y los estadounidenses acuerden una partición de Ucrania. No es probable, pero siempre es posible. Es casi seguro que va a suceder de todos modos, la única manera de evitarlo son los tanques rusos en la frontera polaca, y no sólo para una visita rápida, sino para crear algo así como la base 201 en Tayikistán.

De todos modos, no nos adelantemos, todo esto es todavía en el futuro.

¿Quieres reírte un poco?







_¡No, esto no es una broma de principios de abril!_

Esto es lo bajo que ha caído CNN, mira este titular verdaderamente invaluable: dos veces envenenado y todavía muy vivo, ¡increíble! Los "asesinos de guerra biológica" rusos realmente necesitan más entrenamiento si ni siquiera pueden matar a un tipo pero matan a sus mascotas (Skripal), no pueden envenenar a un ciudadano ruso dentro de Rusia (Navalnyi) y no pueden matar a ese tipo (su nombre es Vladimir Kara- Murza, es un delincuente común) ¡DOS VECES!

Los asesinos de la KGB ya no son lo que solían ser...

.../...


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

.../...

¿Qué pasa con los eventos en la línea del frente?

No entraré en detalles aquí, pero ofreceré algunos detalles 

Combates muy duros cerca de Avdeevka y Mariupol.
Combate prácticamente en todas partes de la línea de contacto, lo que da como resultado una guerra posicional lenta con intercambios de artillería y una limpieza muy cuidadosa edificio por edificio e incluso habitación por habitación.
En promedio, las fuerzas rusas avanzan entre 5 y 20 kilómetros por día, lo que es bastante rápido contra una defensa en profundidad preparada durante años.
Las ciudades clave de Kiev y Odessa están casi completamente bloqueadas, pero aún no completamente rodeadas.
La flota del Mar Negro básicamente controla toda la costa de Ukie y todo el Mar Negro.
La flota del Mar Negro también impide cualquier reabastecimiento de Odessa desde Rumania.
Rusia tiene superioridad aérea total sobre todo el espacio aéreo de Ukie
Los Ukies TODAVÍA están disparando misiles Tochka-U y Grad/Smrech en la dirección general de las ciudades liberadas solo para crear tantas bajas como sea posible, pero los rusos se han vuelto muy hábiles no sólo para derribar estos misiles (el ratio de destrucción ha subido muchísimo) sino también la destrucción de los depósitos de munición clave de Ucrania donde se esconden esos misiles (esto es lo que sucedió con el gran edificio en el centro de Kiev que los rusos vaporizaron por completo con un misil Iskander perfectamente apuntado. Si no has visto este increíble video , puedes volver a verlo rápidamente aquí:


Y aquí hay un video de lo que los Ukies estaban escondiendo debajo de este edificio comercial (foto de un residente local desaparecido por Ukies SBU:







Y, por último, quiero compartir con vosotros algo muy importante: las *fuerzas ukronazis no pueden reabastecerse ni rotarse* . ¿Por qué? 

Porque moverse cuando el aire está lleno de Mi-24 / 35, Mi-28N y Ka-52 en modo de "caza libre" requiere un tipo de coraje que muy pocas personas tienen.
Debido a que la mayoría de las carreteras son monitoreadas cuidadosamente por capacidades de reconocimiento / inteligencia rusas multisensor.
Porque los caminos más grandes (no se pueden usar caminos pequeños de tierra para reabastecerse o rotar de manera efectiva) ya están controlados físicamente por los rusos o están "atravesados a tiros", lo que en ruso indica que mientras los soldados rusos se han alcanzado y abrazado, pueden disparar. en cualquier lugar de estos caminos desde cualquier lado.
 
Así que no importa cuán motivados estén los ucranianos. Incluso si asumimos que el 100% de los ucranianos están bien entrenados, bien armados y preferirían morir antes que retirarse o rendirse, todavía necesitan muchas TONELADAS de cosas (alimentos, municiones, agua, MRE, medicinas, baterías, petróleo, diesel, lubricantes y muchas cosas más!) TODOS LOS DÍAS. Solo para darle una idea, lea esta discusión bastante decente de algunos aspectos de la logística por parte del ejército de los EE . UU .

Entonces, una vez que los rusos bloquean a los ukies, esencialmente se acabó para ellos. Cualquiera con una comprensión básica de la guerra moderna puede confirmarlo.

Agregue a esto *en el primer día que Rusia destruyó todos los centros de comunicación y capacidades de Ukie en las primeras horas de la operación* , y verá que, si bien la parte ucraniana tiene "brigadas" y "batallones", todos estos están insuficientemente tripulados y, lo que es más importante, no pueden cooperar entre sí. En otras palabras, *no pueden maniobrar conjuntamente para apoyarse mutuamente* .

Para decirlo en los términos más simples, los ucranianos no pueden realizar ninguna operación, y es por eso que todos sus llamados "contraataques" siempre fallan y en su mayoría nunca se materializan. En el mejor de los casos, pueden destruir un puesto de control ruso, hacer estallar un camión o incluso derribar un helicóptero, *pero nada de eso resuelve su problema real, que es que ahora se reducen en su mayoría al tipo de guerra de la Primera Guerra Mundial contra un ultramoderno del siglo XXI. militar que tiene el control total de la situación.*

Es todo por hoy. Realmente tengo que parar porque tengo una lesión por estrés repetitivo (RSI) rugiente en mi mano derecha porque paso demasiado tiempo en mi teclado. Ya uso un aparato ortopédico para proteger mi pulgar, pero ni siquiera eso ayuda. Así que cerraré el día y volveré mañana, si Dios quiere.

Saludos cordiales


PD: encontré un mapa muy decente de la situación en Telegram (¡el lugar para buscar buena información!). *¿Alguien sabe de dónde es originalmente este mapa?*


----------



## itaka (23 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Tanto fuentes rusas como ucras son mentira muchas veces hay que ver lo que diga USA ellos siempre han acertado en todo esto ya va a guerra estática Yemeni o estilo primera guerra mundial
> 
> 2 mas rusos capturados



pueden ser rusos o ucros pasandose por rusos, aparte de lo mal que está enseñar prisioneros y huilllarles, este tipo de fotos no se pueden tomar por ciertas, para ningún bando. Si te pagan por mensaje lo entiendo pero no aportan nada.


----------



## computer_malfuction (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (23 Mar 2022)

"...
En particular, estamos hablando del Kh-35, un misil antibuque subsónico táctico soviético. Después del colapso de la URSS, hasta cierto punto, estas municiones se produjeron en cooperación con Ucrania.

Sin embargo, los acontecimientos de 2014 y sus consecuencias hicieron imposible una mayor cooperación en este ámbito. Como resultado, cada país siguió su propio camino. Al mismo tiempo, si las expectativas de Ucrania, que "promovió" diligentemente su versión del cohete, afortunadamente, no se hicieron realidad, entonces nuestra localización de producción y sustitución de importaciones Kh-35UE solo se benefició.

En primer lugar, el nuevo motor de turbina de gas de tamaño pequeño de producción nacional resultó ser un tercio más corto y, en consecuencia, más liviano que el homólogo ucraniano, lo que permitió equipar el misil con una gran cantidad de combustible y aumentar su alcance a 260 kilómetros

En segundo lugar, la nueva electrónica rusa permite que el Kh-35UE vuele en bandadas, lo cual es extremadamente importante para atravesar el sistema de defensa antimisiles de un enemigo potencial.

Finalmente, en tercer lugar, gracias al nuevo cabezal homing, se ha incrementado el rango de detección y seguimiento de objetivos.

Se informa que la ojiva de 145 kilogramos del misil es capaz de destruir o incapacitar objetivos de superficie con un desplazamiento de hasta 5.000 toneladas. Por lo tanto, a pesar de que Rusia tiene misiles antibuque más avanzados, el Kh-35UE masivo y relativamente económico ..."


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

*Denis Pushilin: Más del 50 por ciento del territorio de Mariupol está bajo el control total u operativo de la DPR. *


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

En los límites de la ciudad de Irpin cerca de Kiev, continúan las feroces batallas entre el ejército ruso y las formaciones de los Ukronazis.


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

Mapa del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa. Sección del frente cerca de Velikaya Novoselka.


----------



## John Nash (23 Mar 2022)

Los beneficiados de alza de precios y sanciones:









La banca española recupera un 25% en 12 días de rebote


El rebote de los bancos españoles ha puesto algo de cordura en el desplome que les supuso a finales del mes de febrero el inicio de una guerra en Europa; y con ella el posible retraso en la subida de tipos de interés por parte del BCE. Pero no ha sido así y esto se ha hecho notar en el mercado...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## John Nash (23 Mar 2022)

Quién es Vitalik Buterin: el fundador de Ethereum nacido en Rusia que muchos ven como un genio


Vitalik Buterin es un nombre conocido en la comunidad de las criptomonedas desde hace años por ser uno de los cofundadores y el rostro más visible tras Ethereum, la segunda criptodivisa en importancia tras Bitcoin y sobre la que se cimentan los sistemas de smart contract o contratos...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

Un grupo de "cazadores nocturnos" formado por helicópteros Ka-52 y Mi-28N destruyó 9 tanques ucranianos, 7 vehículos de combate de infantería y vehículos blindados de transporte de personal durante ataques nocturnos, de acuerdo al Ministerio de Defensa ruso.

⚡Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 14 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos en el aire, incluido un Bayraktar TB-2, según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso


----------



## John Nash (23 Mar 2022)

Así son los transportistas que están paralizando el país: “Al precio que está ahora el combustible nos cuesta dinero salir a trabajar”


Seis de los transportistas movilizados explican los motivos de las protestas




elpais.com


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

Un BTR-80 capturado a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ahora incluido en las fuerzas de la RPD


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> El verdadero problema de toda la industria militar y civil de USA es que ya no hay nadie en ingenieria contratado por la corporacion, tecnicos expertos, mucho menos. Solo hay contratados fijos los "managers" y cada vez menos. Asi salen cagadas monumentales como el F35 y el Boeing 737-800, porque no puedes pretender que un mejicano en la maquiladora cuando tiene que hacer una pieza ponga ganas por un sueldo cuencoarrocista ni que un ingeniero aeronautico en la India te de una solucion viable para lo que sea. Y en Europa no le vamos muy a la zaga, pero sobre todo gracias a las leyes laborales alemanas y francesas que no ha llegado el desastre en el capital intelectua.
> 
> Y si hablamos de programación, una cantidad importante del codigo del 737 se externalizo a la India, cuando lo pillaron analistas de software veteranos les sacaron que el 10% de las lineas contenian fallos importantes. Luego el avion en automatico ignora los sensores y pica el morro.... pues que raro.
> 
> Si es que subcontratan hasta en la NSA. Snowden era un sub-sub-contratado de la NSA que se dio cuenta de que podia vender su material de trabajo por un pastizal gigantesco, total por un sueldo de analista junior, debio pensar que le merecia la pena intentarlo.



el problema de España es que no se ha puesto a aplicar con ganas a los paises vecinos el divide et impera, principalmente por los políticos y el rey que tenemos que ni buscando a posta los peores, se ha perdido la figura del hombre de estado patriota que alguno hubo.

ya puestos, lo mejor será restaurar la dinastía Trastamara En al figura de Isabel III y empezamos a recuperar ADN de las tumbas de grandes figuras de España con vistas a obtener clones y recuperar valores perdidos.

por supuesto Paca al escorial con honores y desagravio.

necesitamos un cambio radical o algo


----------



## PutoNWO (23 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Un grupo de "cazadores nocturnos" formado por helicópteros Ka-52 y Mi-28N destruyó 9 tanques ucranianos, 7 vehículos de combate de infantería y vehículos blindados de transporte de personal durante ataques nocturnos, de acuerdo al Ministerio de Defensa ruso.
> 
> ⚡Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 14 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos en el aire, incluido un Bayraktar TB-2, según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso



Este es de ayer. Borra si quieres


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (23 Mar 2022)

itaka dijo:


> pueden ser rusos o ucros pasandose por rusos, aparte de lo mal que está enseñar prisioneros y huilllarles, este tipo de fotos no se pueden tomar por ciertas, para ningún bando. Si te pagan por mensaje lo entiendo pero no aportan nada.




Los "Milicianos" rusos pusieron a "desfilar" a los "Ukronazis" capturados en 2014 en el Dombass 






Aparte de eso no les tratan mal les vendan los ojos y colocan en el piso 

Aquí hay mas capturados 






¿Que quieres que les cambien el pañal y les den un biberón? 

Esto es una guerra dejate de joder......


----------



## crocodile (23 Mar 2022)

Importante. 

En Kherson se instaurara el rublo como única moneda.

Señal que los rusos no se van a ir.
Buena cosa.

From April, Kherson is switching to the Russian ruble, which will become the main unit in financial settlements.


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (23 Mar 2022)

*La Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa Se Desangra por Ucrania: Todos contra el Patriarca de Moscú Fiel a Putin*

*Varios líderes de las 15 iglesias ortodoxas y 300 sacerdotes rusos condenan la invasión mientras Cirilo I justifica la lucha de su amigo Putin y prohíbe decir guerra en el sermón. Iglesias de Ámsterdam y Ucrania dejan de rezar por él*










La Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa Se Desangra por Ucrania: Todos contra el Patriarca de Moscú Fiel a Putin


Varios líderes de las 15 iglesias ortodoxas y 300 sacerdotes rusos condenan la invasión mientras Cirilo I justifica la lucha de su amigo Putin y prohíbe decir guerra en el sermón. Iglesias de Ámsterdam y Ucrania dejan de rezar por él.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## coscorron (23 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Así son los transportistas que están paralizando el país: “Al precio que está ahora el combustible nos cuesta dinero salir a trabajar”
> 
> 
> Seis de los transportistas movilizados explican los motivos de las protestas
> ...



Ya no son transportistas de ultraderecha ....??? Que raro no?? Ahora si son personas normales que ven su trabajo peligrar mes a mes sin que nadie haga nada ... Si el PIS saca ese reportaje es que algo ha cambiado. Se ve que esta vez el comodín de Franco no iba a servir y han tenido que recular.


----------



## amcxxl (23 Mar 2022)

#"turistas" británicos en #Irpin W #Kiev #Ucrania


----------



## amcxxl (23 Mar 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *La Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa Se Desangra por Ucrania: Todos contra el Patriarca de Moscú Fiel a Putin*
> 
> *Varios líderes de las 15 iglesias ortodoxas y 300 sacerdotes rusos condenan la invasión mientras Cirilo I justifica la lucha de su amigo Putin y prohíbe decir guerra en el sermón. Iglesias de Ámsterdam y Ucrania dejan de rezar por él*
> 
> ...



iros a tomar por el culo con meter mierda de medios españoles en este hilo, hostias


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (23 Mar 2022)

@capitán almeida 

pásate por aquí Putler puede haber perdido equipo para equipar un ejercito blindado mecanizado completo


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (23 Mar 2022)

*Un soldado de Rusia, en busca y captura tras violar a una mujer delante de su hijo después de matar a su marido*

Según la fiscal general de Ucrania, Iryna Venediktova, el soldado de Rusia irrumpió en una vivienda y disparó al dueño: "El ocupante borracho y su compañero violaron repetidamente a la esposa del civil asesinado, amenazándola con violencia y armas. Incluso amenazaron a su hijo pequeño, que estaba con la víctima".





__





Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, noticias de última hora en directo | Anatoly Chubais, veterano asesor de Putin, renuncia a su cargo y abandona Rusia


Primera defección de importancia en el entorno de Putin por la guerra en Ucrania. Anatoly Chubais, un político liberal en la órbita del poder desde la




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>





Está contemplado en el plan.

Los rusos saben que los amores más difíciles luego son los más duraderos.

Han de perseverar cañoneándolos, eso hará luego a los ucranianos más prorrusos.

Si es que no sabéis de estrategia, nenes.


----------



## PutoNWO (23 Mar 2022)

Confirmado: Encuesta de Canadá confirma la correlación entre estar vacunado y apoyar la intervención en Ucrania


Está confirmado: Encuesta del grupo EKOS en Canadá confirma la correlación entre estar vacunado y apoyar la intervención en Ucrania contra Rusia. Se confirma lo que ya predije en el hilo: "Calópez gracias por el foro III GM: He visto la luz- Todo DA IGUAL"...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Un soldado de Rusia, en busca y captura tras violar a una mujer delante de su hijo después de matar a su marido*
> 
> Según la fiscal general de Ucrania, Iryna Venediktova, el soldado de Rusia irrumpió en una vivienda y disparó al dueño: "El ocupante borracho y su compañero violaron repetidamente a la esposa del civil asesinado, amenazándola con violencia y armas. Incluso amenazaron a su hijo pequeño, que estaba con la víctima".
> 
> ...



Son sus costumbres y han de respetarlas.


----------



## crocodile (23 Mar 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Un soldado de Rusia, en busca y captura tras violar a una mujer delante de su hijo después de matar a su marido*
> 
> Según la fiscal general de Ucrania, Iryna Venediktova, el soldado de Rusia irrumpió en una vivienda y disparó al dueño: "El ocupante borracho y su compañero violaron repetidamente a la esposa del civil asesinado, amenazándola con violencia y armas. Incluso amenazaron a su hijo pequeño, que estaba con la víctima".
> 
> ...



Alucinante ya los medios españoles al servicio de USA/OTAN , a ignorados por meter propaganda basura otanica.


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (23 Mar 2022)

*El plan B de Putin para Ucrania si la guerra se alarga meses*

Funcionarios cercanos al presidente *Joe Biden* barajan la posibilidad de que *Vladimir Putin* renuncie a tomar el control de *Kiev *a cambio de asegurar el dominio del este y del sur de Ucrania, especialmente las ciudades de *Mariupol*, *Odesa*, *Mykolaiv *y *Jersón*. Esta versión -publicada por el diario* Wall Street Journal-* sostiene que tras el lento ritmo de la invasión, el *Kremlin *estaría virando hacia una nueva estrategia para asegurar objetivos territoriales clave mientras busca más elementos de presión con los que obligar al gobierno ucraniano a aceptar la neutralidad de *Ucrania *entre Rusia y Occidente. 









El plan B de Putin para Ucrania si la guerra se alarga meses


Uno de los interrogantes de la estrategia del Kremlin es saber qué hará con Kiev




www.larazon.es


----------



## PutoNWO (23 Mar 2022)

La madre de @Simo Hayha con su mismo retraso


----------



## Disidentpeasant (23 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Estos polacos quieren meter la cuchara. Ay, tonticos, que luego os invaden y vienen los lloros. Con lo bien que os estaba quedando el país tras 80 años de paz.



Es muy goloso para Polonia. Zonas como la de LVIV son prácticamente polacas, andan mirando como anexionarselas si ven que Rusia les deja.


----------



## John Nash (23 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Ya no son transportistas de ultraderecha ....??? Que raro no?? Ahora si son personas normales que ven su trabajo peligrar mes a mes sin que nadie haga nada ... Si el PIS saca ese reportaje es que algo ha cambiado.



Bueno, ya sabes como funciona el etiquetismo otaniano. Si bobiernan progres liberales los opositores son de extrema derecha. Si bobiernan las derechas liberales entonces son comunistas estalinistas.
Lo importante es mantener al vulgo distraído con un sainete de falsas oposiciones mientras se les sacrifica y desangra: son los que generan la riqueza y tratan de sobrevivir lo más dignamente posible.


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *El plan B de Putin para Ucrania si la guerra se alarga meses*
> 
> Funcionarios cercanos al presidente *Joe Biden* barajan la posibilidad de que *Vladimir Putin* renuncie a tomar el control de *Kiev *a cambio de asegurar el dominio del este y del sur de Ucrania, especialmente las ciudades de *Mariupol*, *Odesa*, *Mykolaiv *y *Jersón*. Esta versión -publicada por el diario* Wall Street Journal-* sostiene que tras el lento ritmo de la invasión, el *Kremlin *estaría virando hacia una nueva estrategia para asegurar objetivos territoriales clave mientras busca más elementos de presión con los que obligar al gobierno ucraniano a aceptar la neutralidad de *Ucrania *entre Rusia y Occidente.
> 
> ...





Pues al final, Zelenski se va creciendo y creciendo, y no va a aceptar un pedo de pérdidas. 


En cuanto a la neutralidad sería de boquilla, el amor de Ucrania por Occidente y el sentimiento antirruso exacerbado ya lo ha logrado Putin para siglos.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Mar 2022)

Hola gente.

Según se acaba lo e Mauripol en el hilo aparecen hospitales a gatitos en la misma proporción.

El ignore echando humo lo tengo.


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Es muy goloso para Polonia. Zonas como la de LVIV son prácticamente polacas, andan mirando como anexionarselas si ven que Rusia les deja.






El gran sueño de la follarrusada es que Polonia pusiera un pie en Ucrania, así se sentirían menos culpables del latrocinio que están pretendiendo los rusos con Ucrania, jajajajaja, lo lleváis claro, nadie va a caer en semejante ardid.


Polonia es lo bastante feliz viendo las tribulaciones rusas actuales y venideras, no necesita suelo ucraniano. Es un país civilizado y respeta el Derecho Internacional, no como la orcorrusada.


----------



## Seronoser (23 Mar 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *La Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa Se Desangra por Ucrania: Todos contra el Patriarca de Moscú Fiel a Putin*
> 
> *Varios líderes de las 15 iglesias ortodoxas y 300 sacerdotes rusos condenan la invasión mientras Cirilo I justifica la lucha de su amigo Putin y prohíbe decir guerra en el sermón. Iglesias de Ámsterdam y Ucrania dejan de rezar por él*
> 
> ...



Supongo que sabrás que la Ortodoxia en Ucrania no es la misma que la de Rusia...y Amsterdam...en fin...el peso de la ortodoxia rusa es menor que en Denia


----------



## John Nash (23 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> iros a tomar por el culo con meter mierda de medios españoles en este hilo, hostias



Todo depende de lo que se cuelga. No nos pongamos una venda en los ojos. Hay que saber lo que traga a diario el vulgo para entender cómo se le manipula y entra en guerras contra sus propios intereses. Además, resulta cómico como pueden entrar en contradicciones enormes en su línea editorial.
Este periodo es propicio para mostrar lo que son. Panfletos ministeriales y ortodoxia ideológica.
Por si alguno pensaba aun que vivía en un país libre con prensa libre y libertad de opinión.


----------



## arriondas (23 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Cuantos blindados "rusos" nos estaran colando...



Aviones, blindados, camiones... Sabe Dios cuánto material están haciendo pasar por ruso. No sólo lo que tenga Ucrania (aparatos, vehículos, piezas, chatarra...), sino también lo que hay almacenado en los antiguos países del Pacto de Varsovia o en otros estados que compraron armamento soviético y ruso. Esa puesta en escena no es tan difícil de hacer.


----------



## Seronoser (23 Mar 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *El plan B de Putin para Ucrania si la guerra se alarga meses*
> 
> Funcionarios cercanos al presidente *Joe Biden* barajan la posibilidad de que *Vladimir Putin* renuncie a tomar el control de *Kiev *a cambio de asegurar el dominio del este y del sur de Ucrania, especialmente las ciudades de *Mariupol*, *Odesa*, *Mykolaiv *y *Jersón*. Esta versión -publicada por el diario* Wall Street Journal-* sostiene que tras el lento ritmo de la invasión, el *Kremlin *estaría virando hacia una nueva estrategia para asegurar objetivos territoriales clave mientras busca más elementos de presión con los que obligar al gobierno ucraniano a aceptar la neutralidad de *Ucrania *entre Rusia y Occidente.
> 
> ...



De estrategia nueva nada.
Es la misma estrategia desde el minuto 1. 
Los medios españoles deberían leer este hilo de burbuja. No hay otro lugar con información en español como éste.
Desde el 24 de febrero hemos repetido que Rusia no tiene prisa alguna. Se va a dedicar a limpiar el Donbas y el Sur.
Si ya se lo dijo Putin, desnazificar y descomunizar Ucrania. Eso no se consigue en dos días.

Y mientras en Occidente a luchar contra la inflación y contra la falta de materias primas. Y a llorar en tuiter, facebook e instagram.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (23 Mar 2022)

El ataque al edificio militar de hace unos días en Mikolayev pudo haber provocado unos 300 muertos.

*Shariy reveló las pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania después del ataque ruso a la brigada 79 en Nikolaev

El 18 de marzo, las fuerzas armadas rusas destruyeron la base de la 79.ª Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con un ataque con misiles. El periodista Anatoly Shariy reveló las pérdidas de tropas ucranianas tras el ataque de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas. *


Tengo información sobre la muerte de 294 militares, y tengo todos los datos al respecto.

- Shariy señaló en su video en el canal de telegramas.

Al mismo tiempo, el bloguero enfatizó que estaba pensando en publicar datos sobre las pérdidas de las tropas ucranianas en Nikolaev. Tiene información precisa sobre los muertos y, en su opinión, esta información puede ser muy importante para los familiares del personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (23 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Hola gente.
> 
> Según se acaba lo e Mauripol en el hilo aparecen hospitales a gatitos en la misma proporción.
> 
> El ignore echando humo lo tengo.



Igual que pasó con Alepo. Sólo faltan los cascos blancos.


----------



## amcxxl (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (23 Mar 2022)

Ataque del Bastión DBK a la infraestructura de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## Pablo Villa (23 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Todo depende de lo que se cuelga. No no nos pongamos una venda en los ojos. Hay que saber lo que traga a diario el vulgo para entender como se le manipula y entra en guerras contra sus propios intereses. Además, resulta cómico como pueden entrar en contradicciones enormes en su línea editorial.
> Este periodo es propicio para mostrar lo que son. Panfletos ministeriales y ortodoxia ideológica.
> Por si alguno pensaba aun que vivía en un país libre con prensa libre y libertad de opinión.



Lo de la prensa en España es terreno abonado. Despues de lo visto durante la plandemia, saben que el español medio es idiota de remate..... 

Ponen al pueblo a mirar la paja ajena y el pueblo responde.... 

Si algun dia se hace justicia, muchos periodistas y dueños de medios deberian ir al paredon...!


----------



## itaka (23 Mar 2022)

Objetivamente la guerra para rusia es un fracaso. Por muy grande que es Ucrania y puede llevar tiempo su ocupación, no es normal que no puedan avanzar y rodear las granes ciudades. 

Hay que reconocer que la resistencia ucraniana es bastante efectiva. 

Zelensky es un payoaso pero le están saliendo bien las cosas, igual que a la OTAN.


----------



## PutoNWO (23 Mar 2022)

Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> Igual que pasó con Alepo. Sólo faltan los cascos blancos.





Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Hola gente.
> 
> Según se acaba lo e Mauripol en el hilo aparecen hospitales a gatitos en la misma proporción.
> 
> El ignore echando humo lo tengo.


----------



## Bishop (23 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> 1. El malnacido eres tú.
> 2. Al que le faltan huevos es ti.
> 3. Estás jodidamente enfermo.



He mirado ese post de incógnito para ver de quién se trataba. Vaya perla de subser. Tienen razón los conforeros que lo han dicho antes repetidas veces, no perdais el tiempo con gentuza mononeuronal, que bastante tienen con no cagarse encima. Están simplemente para regodearse y soltar los excrementos que salen de su mente aporreando el teclado. *Gentuza así, al ignore, de los primeros.* Sean de estos enfermos mentales o de los trols a sueldo para empantanar hilos ajenos con mierdas repetitivas hasta la saciedad.


----------



## JOS1378 (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (23 Mar 2022)

Artículo nada tranquilizador, lo veo como algo poco probable, pero son de lectura necesaria para entender algo más del conflicto:

*Los países bálticos corren el riesgo de convertirse en los siguientes en la lista de desnazificación

El 24 de febrero de 2022, Rusia, Estados Unidos y la Unión Europea entraron en una era de confrontación global abierta. El colectivo Oeste fue el primero en levantar el "Telón de Acero-2" frente a Moscú, y ahora la pelota está del lado del Kremlin. No se sabe cuánto durará la nueva iteración de la Guerra Fría, pero ya podemos decir quién la perdió exactamente. Estas son las pequeñas repúblicas bálticas que, por su propia estupidez, cayeron en las ruedas de molino del mecanismo de sanciones y corren el riesgo de convertirse en moneda de cambio. *


Los estados bálticos han estado cavando su propia tumba económica durante mucho tiempo con sus propias manos. Cansada de soportar durante décadas la tildada rusofobia de Riga, Vilnius y Tallin, Moscú inició hace varios años el proceso de trasladar los flujos de tránsito a sus propios puertos en el Mar Báltico y logró un gran éxito en ello. Después del fallido “Belomaidán” y las sanciones que siguieron, Bielorrusia también transfirió una parte importante de las exportaciones de petróleo y minerales a puertos rusos. En su estupidez y franco deseo de ganarse el favor de los estadounidenses, Lituania rompió relaciones comerciales con China. Esto en sí mismo creó un gran agujero en el presupuesto de los Tigres del Báltico, lo que hizo que su futuro fuera sombrío. Pero las antiguas repúblicas soviéticas "independientes", por supuesto, no se calmaron.

Ahora los estados bálticos han decidido “castigar” a Rusia por su segunda “cruzada” contra el nazismo en Ucrania. Y para los cómplices del nazismo en Riga, Vilnius y Tallinn, pronto todo esto terminará muy mal por razones puramente económicas y geopolíticas.

De repente quedó claro que los "tigres" todavía dependen muy seriamente del suministro de diversos recursos y otros productos industriales del país "agresor". Por ejemplo, Letonia compró fertilizantes minerales y productos metalúrgicos de Rusia. El 50% del metal que ella necesita va allí desde nuestro país. Estonia también importó un tercio de los fertilizantes que necesita de la Federación Rusa. Desde allí, Tallin también compraba alimentos para animales de granja y tractores.

Los países bálticos temen mucho la inevitable subida de los precios de los cereales, cuyos principales exportadores son Ucrania y Rusia. Pero al mismo tiempo, estos masoquistas económicos básicamente se deshacen de los productos alimenticios rusos y bielorrusos en sus cadenas minoristas. Los residentes se quejan de que productos importantes como la sal, el bicarbonato de sodio y el pescado están desapareciendo del mercado. Sin embargo, los funcionarios les aseguran que los productos rusos y bielorrusos de bajo costo pronto reemplazarán a los europeos más caros. Descubrimiento.

Los países bálticos tendrán que acostumbrarse a los precios cada vez mayores de las tarifas de combustible para motores, gas y electricidad. En cifras, se ve así: la gasolina 95 ha subido de precio a 1.749 euros el litro, y el gasóleo -hasta 1.589 euros, la gasolina 98- hasta 1.799 euros el litro. Si el año pasado el apartamento comunitario cruzó la barrera psicológicamente importante de los 100 euros, pronto puede crecer significativamente. Y no es una broma. Ahora Letonia recibe gas de gasoducto ruso, que se bombea a la instalación de almacenamiento de gas de Inčukalns cerca de Riga. Si Gazprom corta los suministros, los letones tendrán que tomar "combustible azul" con un recargo de Lituania, que a su vez importa GNL caro.

Mientras tanto, los propios países bálticos continúan acelerando la desindustrialización. El banquero de inversión letón Girts Rungainis propuso desmantelar Rusia por completo a pesar de Rusia:

Está claro que todos los bienes que vienen de Rusia deben ir a cero... En esta situación, el ferrocarril debe ser demolido. Y cuanto más rápido mejor.
El Vilnius oficial también se destacó en este suicidio económico, que prohibió que sus puertos recibieran barcos mercantes rusos:

En vista de la agresión de Vladimir Putin y la guerra en Ucrania, pedimos una posición clara de que estos barcos NO ESPERAN en el puerto de Klaipeda.
Riga también pide que se prohíba a los barcos con matrícula rusa entrar en las aguas territoriales de la Unión Europea. Se han emitido recomendaciones bastante formales para que las empresas letonas verifiquen cómo se pueden usar sus productos si se venden en Rusia o Bielorrusia. Si nuestro ejército puede usar algo, por ejemplo, calcetines, entonces se prohibirá la exportación.

Está claro que esto definitivamente no terminará en nada bueno para los países bálticos. En el contexto del rápido deterioro de la situación socioeconómica allí, el volante de la propaganda y la represión antirrusa y antibielorrusa contra nuestros compatriotas se hará girar cada vez más. Habrá un proceso de fascistización abierta de los regímenes gobernantes y la sociedad para provocar que Moscú responda ya contra los países miembros del bloque de la OTAN.

Autor: Serguéi Marchhetsky


----------



## crocodile (23 Mar 2022)

Misiles lanzados desde buques de guerra rusos destruyen equipamiento militar ukronazi enviado por USA/OTAN y decenas de tanques y artillería.


----------



## John Nash (23 Mar 2022)

Pablo Villa dijo:


> Lo de la prensa en España es terreno abonado. Despues de lo visto durante la plandemia, saben que el español medio es idiota de remate.....
> 
> Ponen al pueblo a mirar la paja ajena y el pueblo responde....
> 
> Si algun dia se hace justicia, muchos periodistas y dueños de medios deberian ir al paredon...!



No habrá justicia sin revolución. Y esa no se la espera salvo que se abra los ojos, a base de sacrificio y sufrimiento intenso.
De momento viven todos en la caverna de Platón pese a las hostias ya recibidas (crisis inmobiliaria, facturas de luz y gasolina...).


----------



## Michael_Knight (23 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> iros a tomar por el culo con meter mierda de medios españoles en este hilo, hostias



Habló de putas la tacones, que eres el que más mierda mete en el hilo y el más cansino con la propaganda putiniana, que hay veces que entras al hilo y no se puede leer nada porque hay páginas enteras sólo tuyas con tus mierdas.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (23 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Aviones, blindados, camiones... Sabe Dios cuánto material están haciendo pasar por ruso.




Ukraine Weapons Tracker
@UAWeapons es una muy buena fuente 


https://twitter.com/UAWeapons



Ya @oryxspioenkop le conozco de Siria y siempre demostró ser mas o menos de fiar puede que exagere un pelo pero pero yo calculo que al menos el 90% de lo que calcula perdido por los rusos es cierto https://twitter.com/oryxspioenkop


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (23 Mar 2022)

itaka dijo:


> Objetivamente la guerra para rusia es un fracaso. Por muy grande que es Ucrania y puede llevar tiempo su ocupación, no es normal que no puedan avanzar y rodear las granes ciudades.
> 
> Hay que reconocer que la resistencia ucraniana es bastante efectiva.
> 
> Zelensky es un payoaso pero le están saliendo bien las cosas, igual que a la OTAN.



Por medios convencionales militares no pueden ganar eso esta claro deben ir a lo nuclear o firmar cualquier estupidez diciendo que fue una victoria


----------



## John Nash (23 Mar 2022)

China le pide a USA que deje de sembrar discordia en mar de China:



El tono de China se endurece.


----------



## amcxxl (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (23 Mar 2022)

Británicos en edificios de Irpin.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (23 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


>



Ese sí que es periodista de Guerra


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

S-300 ucro que trataba de esconderse fue destruido.


----------



## Arraki (23 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Intentan un escenario sirio en Europa. Solo falta que algún país de la OTAN ocupe algo del territorio ucraniano…



Pues no me extrañaría que Polonia terminara pillando algo de cacho. Creo que tenía disputas históricas con Ucrania


arriondas dijo:


> Aviones, blindados, camiones... Sabe Dios cuánto material están haciendo pasar por ruso. No sólo lo que tenga Ucrania (aparatos, vehículos, piezas, chatarra...), sino también lo que hay almacenado en los antiguos países del Pacto de Varsovia o en otros estados que compraron armamento soviético y ruso. Esa puesta en escena no es tan difícil de hacer.



Los famosos tractores arrastrando blindados, capturan uno, lo mueven y cuentan 20.

Los que están medio quemados mañana los queman enteros y ya han destruido uno más o depende del ángulo de la foto o el vídeo 3 o 4


----------



## Dylan Leary (23 Mar 2022)

El famoso francotirador canadiense Wali compartió una nueva foto

Confirmó que está vivo, intacto y continúa defendiendo a Ucrania de los orcos.
Les recordamos que los medios de mierda del Kremlin ya han enterrado a Wali varias veces, cada vez inventando una nueva muerte para él.


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

⚡Un grupo de tropas de la RPD, después de haber completado la limpieza del asentamiento de Verkhnetoretskoye de los nacionalistas continuó persiguiendo a las unidades en retirada de la 25.a Brigada Aerotransportada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y tomó el control de la estación de tren Novobakhmutovka, informa del Ministerio de Defensa.

Durante la noche, tres tanques, dos vehículos de combate de infantería, dos morteros y cinco vehículos todo terreno fueron destruidos en la zona.


----------



## Dylan Leary (23 Mar 2022)

Estados Unidos prepara un nuevo paquete de sanciones contra los diputados de la Duma estatal, informa The Wall Street Journal.

Más de 300 diputados pueden estar sujetos a restricciones.
Se espera que se anuncien el 24 de marzo.


----------



## Minsky Moment (23 Mar 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Es muy goloso para Polonia. Zonas como la de LVIV son prácticamente polacas, andan mirando como anexionarselas si ven que Rusia les deja.



Quedaron pocos polacos en la región de Leópolis tras la limpieza étnica de los de Stepan Bandera y las SS. Pero por eso mismo los polacos se la tienen jurada. Con razón.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Misiles lanzados desde buques de guerra rusos destruyen equipamiento militar ukronazi enviado por USA/OTAN y decenas de tanques y artillería.



La corbeta de ayer que se vió desde Sebastopol…curioso el poder de fuego que tienen esos barquitos rusos….


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

Unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas RF continúan destruyendo unidades de la 54 Brigada Mecanizada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Actualmente, están luchando por la captura del asentamiento de Novomikhailovka, según el Ministerio de Defensa de RF.


----------



## Dylan Leary (23 Mar 2022)

In the video, the ammunition load of the Russian invaders in the Luhansk region is incredibly well blazing, detonating and flying for tens of meters, - informs the 24th Motorized Brigade named after King Daniel.

Here and ammunition for small arms, and artillery shells, and much more.
Most of all, it warms the soul that this beauty has already been happening for two hours, which means that there is still burning and burning.


----------



## alcorconita (23 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


>



Pa flipar. Ni los Delta manejan ese material.


----------



## Escombridos (23 Mar 2022)

Muchos se remontan a la época de los zares rusos incluso al nacimiento de Cristo si hace falta para justificar o buscar una razón honrosa para lo que está haciendo Putin, sin duda tienen que ser igual de monstruos que el.


----------



## John Nash (23 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Quedaron pocos polacos en la región de Leópolis tras la limpieza étnica de los de Stepan Bandera y las SS. Pero por eso mismo los polacos se la tienen jurada. Con razón.



Los polacos no se han nazificado institucionalmente como los ucros. Los nazis exterminaron a un 20% de su población y aun se acuerdan.
El lavado de cerebro y revisionismo antisocialista de OTAN-USA ha sido más limitado.


----------



## Impresionante (23 Mar 2022)

Ardilla Roja dijo:


> No se si ya estaba. No puedo leer todo...
> 
> Rusia ha ganado la guerra, lo que queda son labores de limpieza.



Muy bueno


----------



## Treefrog (23 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> De estrategia nueva nada.
> Es la misma estrategia desde el minuto 1.
> Los medios españoles deberían leer este hilo de burbuja. No hay otro lugar con información en español como éste.
> Desde el 24 de febrero hemos repetido que Rusia no tiene prisa alguna. Se va a dedicar a limpiar el Donbas y el Sur.
> ...




Yo supongo que el 99 % de los que escribimos aqui vivimos en Europa, y sabemos de que pasta estamos hechos, nosotros y nuestros vecinos.

La inflación , el desabastecimiento , y la pérdida paulatina del "SOMA" de occidente que es el consumo anestesiante, hacen MUCHO más daño en occidente que en Rusia, donde la población tiene una resilencia que en occidente no nos podemos ni imaginar.
El tiempo juega a favor de Rusia y China. Sin la impresora para que nos ocupemos de las mujeres con pene y los hombres embarazados, mientras consumimos 10 veces más que lo que nuestra productividad permitiría, la crisis aqui será brutal.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (23 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Quedaron pocos polacos en la región de Leópolis tras la limpieza étnica de los de Stepan Bandera y las SS. Pero por eso mismo los polacos se la tienen jurada. Con razón.



Pues para tenérsela jurada ya llevan 2 millones de acogidos, la mayor parte en casas particulares, y son los habitantes de esa región los que más puestos de trabajo tienen en Polonia.


----------



## lostsoul242 (23 Mar 2022)

itaka dijo:


> Objetivamente la guerra para rusia es un fracaso. Por muy grande que es Ucrania y puede llevar tiempo su ocupación, no es normal que no puedan avanzar y rodear las granes ciudades.
> 
> Hay que reconocer que la resistencia ucraniana es bastante efectiva.
> 
> Zelensky es un payoaso pero le están saliendo bien las cosas, igual que a la OTAN.



Esta guerra es para anexionar un pais , o parte de el , para siempre . No para destruirlo , saquear sus recursos y ser echados a patadas de alli a los pocos años . Hay muchas diferencias entre las invasiones del nazismo-OTANFATO y esta . Provocar la huida de ukro-polacos que ya no volveran jamas es solo uno de los muchos objetivos que se estan consiguiendo , de hecho les ponen alfombra roja y si no fuera porque los azovitas obligan a los hombres a quedarse y "luchar" serian muchos mas los anti-rusos que se habrian largado del pais .


----------



## Dylan Leary (23 Mar 2022)

In Yekaterinburg, since April 1, the police have been banned from using foreign cars, because due to sanctions it has become impossible to service cars under government contracts


----------



## Minsky Moment (23 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Pues para tenérsela jurada ya llevan 2 millones de acogidos, la mayor parte en casas particulares, y son los habitantes de esa región los que más puestos de trabajo tienen en Polonia.



¿Y eso qué tiene que ver? Esto va de poderes, no de buenos samaritanos.


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> El famoso francotirador canadiense Wali compartió una nueva foto
> 
> Confirmó que está vivo, intacto y continúa defendiendo a Ucrania de los orcos.
> Les recordamos que los medios de mierda del Kremlin ya han enterrado a Wali varias veces, cada vez inventando una nueva muerte para él.




Te deseamos buena caza, Wali.

A por ellos.


----------



## MAEZAL (23 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


>


----------



## paconan (23 Mar 2022)

El gas sin cambios

*Solicitud de tránsito de gas a través de Ucrania se mantuvo en el mismo nivel máximo*
Moscú. 23 de marzo. INTERFAX.RU - La carga del corredor de transporte de gas de Ucrania el miércoles se mantiene en el mismo - máximo - nivel de un contrato a largo plazo (40 mil millones de metros cúbicos por año, o 109 millones de metros cúbicos por día).



https://www.interfax.ru/business/830729


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Todo depende de lo que se cuelga. No nos pongamos una venda en los ojos. Hay que saber lo que traga a diario el vulgo para entender como se le manipula y entra en guerras contra sus propios intereses. Además, resulta cómico como pueden entrar en contradicciones enormes en su línea editorial.
> Este periodo es propicio para mostrar lo que son. Panfletos ministeriales y ortodoxia ideológica.
> Por si alguno pensaba aun que vivía en un país libre con prensa libre y libertad de opinión.




Claro claro, desde la Transición despotricando en público de nuestra sociedad pequeño burguesa (en la que la inmensa mayoría estamos de puta madre), y ahora que se ponen las cosas con el enemigo amenazando con volar el Mundo ,"ej que no hay libertad de expresion".

Iros a Rusia, plumas de verso libre.


----------



## PutoNWO (23 Mar 2022)

Copio y pego. Sólo

El periodista ucraniano Shariy dijo que durante el ataque al cuartel de la brigada 79 en Nikolaev, 294 soldados ucranianos murieron y publicaría las listas.


----------



## John Nash (23 Mar 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> He mirado ese post de incógnito para ver de quién se trataba. Vaya perla de subser. Tienen razón los conforeros que lo han dicho antes repetidas veces, no perdais el tiempo con gentuza mononeuronal, que bastante tienen con no cagarse encima. Están simplemente para regodearse y soltar los excrementos que salen de su mente aporreando el teclado. *Gentuza así, al ignore, de los primeros.* Sean de estos enfermos mentales o de los trols a sueldo para empantanar hilos ajenos con mierdas repetitivas hasta la saciedad.



Son la expresión misma de la ideología y bando que defienden.


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Que tiene que ver eso con la invasion rusa de un estado soberano?



Que llamas comunista a quien no es, a mi me da igual, pero los pocos diputados del parlamento ruso (rada) que votaron que no a la guerra de Ucrania *creo* que estaban adscritos al P. Comunista de la Federación Rusia..









Partido Comunista de la Federación de Rusia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Para las elecciones presidenciales de 2018, el PCFR presentó como candidato al empresario agrícola Pável Grudinin, quien obtuvo un 11,77% de los votos. Tras las elecciones parlamentarias de 2021, el partido quedó en segundo puesto después de Rusia Unida, al obtener 19 % de los votos.


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> El gas sin cambios
> 
> *Solicitud de tránsito de gas a través de Ucrania se mantuvo en el mismo nivel máximo*
> Moscú. 23 de marzo. INTERFAX.RU - La carga del corredor de transporte de gas de Ucrania el miércoles se mantiene en el mismo - máximo - nivel de un contrato a largo plazo (40 mil millones de metros cúbicos por año, o 109 millones de metros cúbicos por día).
> ...



Ningún camello deja de vender droga aunque le caiga mal el cliente.


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

__





Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov: Leaders of Russia management competition, Moscow, March 19, 2022 | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is





Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, Serguéi Lavrov: Concurso de gestión de Rusia, Moscú, 19 de marzo de 2022


(Trad. Google)
22/03/2022


*Nota del editor:* Este es un documento importante y responde a la mayoría de las preguntas confusas que aún veo surgir en los comentarios. Se recomienda una lectura cuidadosa y un estudio parejo - Amarynth

Comentarios y respuestas a preguntas del Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores, Sergey Lavrov, durante su reunión con los finalistas del International Track como parte de la competencia de gestión Líderes de Rusia, Moscú, 19 de marzo de 2022

Queridos amigos,

Me gustaría saludarlos y expresarles mi agradecimiento por seguir invitándome a pesar de que presido el Consejo de Vigilancia. Es importante para mí verles, escuchar sus preguntas y entender lo que les preocupa en este período inquieto.

Esta reunión tiene lugar en el contexto de los acontecimientos que están ocurriendo ahora en Ucrania. El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, ha hablado extensamente en repetidas ocasiones sobre los orígenes de esta crisis. Quisiera reiterar brevemente: no se trata de Ucrania. Este es el resultado final de una política que Occidente ha llevado a cabo desde principios de la década de 1990. Estaba claro entonces que Rusia no iba a ser dócil y que iba a tener voz en los asuntos internacionales. Esto no se debe a que Rusia quiera ser un matón. Rusia tiene su historia, su tradición, su propia comprensión de la historia de sus pueblos y una visión de cómo puede garantizar su seguridad e intereses en este mundo.

Esto quedó claro a fines de la década de 1990 y principios de la de 2000. Occidente ha intentado en repetidas ocasiones paralizar el desarrollo independiente y autónomo de Rusia. Esto es bastante desafortunado. Desde el comienzo del "gobierno" del presidente Vladimir Putin a principios de la década de 2000, estuvimos abiertos a la idea de trabajar con Occidente de varias maneras, incluso en una forma similar a la de una alianza, como ha dicho el presidente. Lamentablemente, no pudimos hacer esto. Repetidamente sugerimos que deberíamos celebrar tratados y basar nuestra seguridad en la igualdad de derechos, rechazando la idea de fortalecer la seguridad de uno a expensas de otro.

Tampoco pudimos promover la cooperación económica. La Unión Europea, que en ese entonces mostraba algunos signos de independencia en la toma de decisiones, ahora se ha vuelto completamente dependiente de la Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte y los EE. UU. La historia de Nord Stream 2 fue lo más destacado de este cambio. Incluso Alemania, que defendió sus intereses en el proyecto hasta el final, fue persuadida de que el "proyecto no estaba en sus intereses". A Alemania y su gente se les dijo cuáles eran sus intereses por personas del otro lado del Atlántico. Muchas otras áreas internacionales fueron bloqueadas a pesar de nuestro compromiso de estrechar la cooperación en igualdad de condiciones.

Occidente no quería una cooperación igualitaria y, como podemos ver ahora, se ha mantenido fiel a la “voluntad y testamento” de Zbigniew Brzezinski, quien dijo que no se debe permitir que Ucrania se ponga del lado de Rusia. Con Ucrania, Rusia es una gran potencia, mientras que sin Ucrania es un actor regional. Entendemos que esto es una mera exageración. Pero, sin embargo, se ajusta a la filosofía y la mentalidad de los líderes occidentales. No se escatimaron esfuerzos para convertir a Ucrania en un instrumento para contener a Rusia. En el "anti-Rusia", como dijo el presidente Putin. Esto no es una metáfora ni una exageración.







Lo que ha estado sucediendo todos estos años es la acumulación significativa de amenazas físicas, militares, ideológicas y filosóficas a la seguridad de la Federación Rusa. La militarización de Ucrania, a la que se inyectaron armas (incluidas armas de asalto) por valor de muchos miles de millones de dólares durante estos años, estuvo acompañada de la nazificación de todas las esferas de la sociedad y la erradicación del idioma ruso. Conoces las leyes que se aprobaron allí en relación con la educación, el idioma estatal y los pueblos indígenas de Ucrania que no mencionaban a los rusos. No solo se eliminó el idioma, sino simplemente todo lo ruso. Prohibieron los medios de comunicación, que transmiten desde Rusia y transmiten en Ucrania. Se cerraron tres canales de televisión ucranianos que se consideraban desleales al gobierno actual. Batallones neonazis con insignias de las divisiones de las SS de Hitler realizaron marchas; se realizaron procesiones con antorchas con un regimiento presidencial asignado como escolta oficial; los combatientes fueron entrenados en campamentos por programas de instructores de los EE. UU. y otros países occidentales. Todo esto se hizo con la connivencia de la Europa civilizada y con el apoyo del gobierno ucraniano.

Para mi gran pesar y vergüenza, el presidente Zelensky se ha preguntado cómo puede ser un nazi si tiene raíces judías. Dijo esto el día exacto en que Ucrania se retiró ostensiblemente del Acuerdo sobre la perpetuación de la memoria del valor y el heroísmo de los pueblos de los países de la CEI durante la Gran Guerra Patriótica de 1941-1945. Cuando patrocina personalmente las tendencias que he mencionado, es difícil tomar en serio la política de los líderes ucranianos. Así como en las primeras etapas de su presidencia, e incluso antes, cuando era una estrella de teatro y de telenovelas, me aseguró de todas las maneras posibles que para él era impensable que se pudiera atentar contra la lengua rusa. Así que aquí estamos: la vida demuestra lo que vale la palabra de una persona.

Estas tendencias acumuladas tomaron una nueva forma tras el golpe de Estado de febrero de 2014. A pesar de las garantías de los países de la UE -Francia, Alemania y Polonia- que formaban parte del acuerdo entre la oposición y el entonces presidente de Ucrania, rompieron ese acuerdo a la mañana siguiente, ignoraron las garantías, humillaron a las naciones de arriba y a la UE en su conjunto, antes de anunciar su nuevo régimen. En nuestras conversaciones con nuestros socios occidentales, incluidos los alemanes y los franceses, les hemos estado preguntando cómo pudieron permitir que esto sucediera. Seguimos reiterando, ustedes brindaron garantías a este acuerdo. Dicen que esto sucedió porque Yanukovich se fue de Kiev. Sí, lo hizo, pero se fue a Kharkov para participar en el congreso de su partido. Sí, se enfrentó una serie de problemas y no disfrutó de un amplio apoyo, pero nunca huyó. Sin embargo, no se trata de Yanukovich.

El primer punto del Acuerdo decía que el Gobierno de Acuerdo Nacional se establecería como una etapa interina para las elecciones presidenciales anticipadas. Lo más probable es que el entonces presidente no hubiera ganado, y todos lo sabían. Todo lo que la oposición tuvo que hacer fue esperar y cumplir con lo acordado. En cambio, inmediatamente corrieron de regreso a "Maidan". Tomaron el edificio del gobierno y dijeron: "felicítenos, hemos creado un gobierno de ganadores". Y así fue como inmediatamente se manifestaron sus instintos. Ganadores. En primer lugar, exigieron que la Verkhovna Rada aboliera cualquier privilegio otorgado al idioma ruso. Esto, a pesar de que el idioma ruso estaba y sigue estando consagrado en la Constitución de Ucrania, que declara que el estado debe garantizar los derechos de los rusos y otras minorías étnicas. Exigieron que los rusos salieran de Crimea porque nunca pensarían como los ucranianos, hablarían ucraniano ni honrarían a los héroes ucranianos Bandera y Shukhevich. Enviaron batallones de combate y "trenes de la amistad" a esa península para asaltar el edificio del Consejo Supremo. En este punto, Crimea se rebeló y Donbass se negó a aceptar el golpe de Estado y, en cambio, pidió que lo dejaran en paz. Pero no se quedaron solos. Donbass no atacó a nadie. Pero fueron declarados terroristas y se lanzó una operación antiterrorista, con el envío de tropas, con casi todo Occidente aplaudiendo la medida. Fue entonces cuando se hizo evidente exactamente qué planes estaban reservados para el papel futuro de Ucrania. 

La masacre fue detenida con un enorme esfuerzo y gracias a la participación activa de Rusia. Se firmaron los acuerdos de Minsk. Ya sabes lo que les pasó después. Durante siete largos años, intentamos apelar a la conciencia de quienes firmaron los acuerdos, sobre todo, a Francia y Alemania. El final fue trágico.

Celebramos varias cumbres y reuniones a otros niveles, y Ucrania, ya sea bajo Poroshenko o bajo Zelensky, simplemente no quería cumplir con los acuerdos. En primer lugar, se negaron a abrir un diálogo directo con Donetsk y Lugansk. Les preguntamos a los alemanes y franceses por qué no harían que sus protegidos al menos se sentaran a la mesa de negociaciones. La respuesta fue que no creían que las repúblicas fueran independientes y que todo era culpa de Rusia. Fin de la conversación. Contrariamente a sus compromisos en virtud de los acuerdos de Minsk, a fines del año pasado y principios de este año, Kiev comenzó a aumentar sus fuerzas a lo largo de la línea de contacto hasta 120.000 soldados. Contrariamente a los acuerdos de alto el fuego que se habían firmado y violado muchas veces antes, aumentaron drásticamente sus intensos bombardeos, siempre teniendo como objetivo las áreas residenciales.

Los bombardeos se intensificaron a principios de este año. Recibimos información de que Ucrania quería implementar su Plan B, con el que habían amenazado durante mucho tiempo, para tomar las regiones por la fuerza. Esto empeoró por el bloqueo de Occidente a la iniciativa de Rusia de llegar a un acuerdo sobre una arquitectura de seguridad igualitaria e indivisible en Europa. El presidente Vladimir Putin presentó esta iniciativa en noviembre de 2021, redactamos los documentos necesarios y los transmitimos a EE.UU. y a la OTAN en diciembre de 2021. Respondieron que estaban dispuestos a negociar ciertas cuestiones, entre ellas dónde no se podían desplegar misiles, pero que lo de Ucrania y la OTAN no era asunto nuestro. Se dijo que Ucrania se reservaba su derecho a apelar para ingresar en la OTAN, que entonces deliberaría si la admitía, y todo ello sin preguntar a nadie más (probablemente acabaría concediendo el ingreso a Ucrania). Esta fue la esencia de lo que nos dijeron.

Es por eso que cuando Ucrania comenzó su bombardeo, lo que significa una clara señal de los preparativos para lanzar una ofensiva militar en Donbass, no tuvimos otra opción que proteger al pueblo ruso en Ucrania. Reconocimos las repúblicas populares de Donetsk y Lugansk. El presidente Vladimir Putin respondió a su solicitud ordenando el lanzamiento de una operación militar especial. Estoy seguro de que está siguiendo los acontecimientos y sabe que la operación ha sacado a la luz nuestros peores temores sobre los planes militares de Ucrania y nos ha ayudado a descarrilarlos.

Usted sabe que se han descubierto hechos de un peligroso programa de armas biológicas que el Pentágono ha estado llevando a cabo en muchas ciudades de Ucrania. Ahora que las fuerzas armadas de Rusia han obtenido acceso a estos documentos, Estados Unidos ha estado tratando de cubrir sus huellas. Estaremos luchando para que la verdad salga a la luz. Esta investigación de armas biológicas no se limita a Ucrania y se lleva a cabo en más de 300 laboratorios en varios países, la mayoría de ellos ubicados en países de la antigua Unión Soviética a lo largo de las fronteras de Rusia y la República Popular China.

Esta no fue nuestra elección. Vimos cómo la actitud de Occidente comunicaba una verdad simple: si eras rusofóbico; si estuviera decidido a erradicar katsaps y moskals (una cita de declaraciones hechas por políticos ucranianos); si dijera que cualquiera que se considere ruso y sea ciudadano de Ucrania debería salir por el bien de su futuro y el de sus hijos (como dijo el presidente Vladimir Zelensky en septiembre de 2021); si cumples obedientemente las órdenes occidentales para irritar, desconcertar y desequilibrar constantemente a Rusia, entonces tienes luz verde universal para hacer cualquier cosa.

La reacción histérica sin precedentes en Occidente a nuestra operación militar, la forma en que están alentando y complaciendo todo lo que es antirruso, es una triste noticia. Leo regularmente sobre los malos tratos que sufren los rusos en otros países, incluidos los ciudadanos de esos países que son de origen ruso. Parece que cualquiera puede exigir que estas personas sean perseguidas en Occidente ahora, incluso en las redes sociales. No puedo envolver mi mente alrededor de esto.

Pero todo esto prueba una cosa: el proyecto contra Rusia ha fracasado. El presidente Vladimir Putin ha enumerado los objetivos de la operación, y el primero de la lista es garantizar la seguridad de las personas en Donbass, y el segundo, eliminar las crecientes amenazas a la Federación Rusa de la militarización y la nazificación de Ucrania. Cuando se dieron cuenta de que nuestra política había ayudado a frustrar sus planes, literalmente se enfurecieron.

Y, sin embargo, siempre hemos apoyado las soluciones diplomáticas a cualquier problema. En el transcurso de las hostilidades, el presidente Vladimir Zelensky propuso negociaciones. El presidente Vladimir Putin estuvo de acuerdo. Las conversaciones están en marcha, aunque la delegación ucraniana comenzó, como decimos, simplemente siguiendo las mociones. Entonces comenzó realmente el diálogo. Aun así, siempre existe la sensación de que la delegación ucraniana está manipulada por Occidente (muy probablemente, los estadounidenses) y no se le permite aceptar nuestras demandas, que en mi opinión son mínimas. El proceso está en marcha.

Seguimos abiertos a la cooperación con cualquier país, incluidos los occidentales. Sin embargo, visto cómo se ha comportado Occidente, no vamos a proponer ninguna iniciativa. A ver cómo salen de este callejón sin salida autoimpuesto. Se han metido en este callejón sin salida junto con sus "valores", "principios de libre mercado", derechos a la propiedad privada y la presunción de inocencia. Han pisoteado todo esto.

Muchos países ya están comenzando a devanarse los sesos en busca de formas de "alejarse" lentamente del dólar en los acuerdos internacionales. Mira lo que ha pasado. ¿Qué pasa si no les gusta otra cosa mañana? Estados Unidos está enviando a sus diplomáticos por todo el mundo, sus embajadores en todos los países tienen órdenes de exigir que estos países pongan fin a la cooperación con Rusia bajo la amenaza de sanciones. Lo entenderíamos si hicieran esto con países pequeños. Pero cuando tales ultimátums y demandas se dan a China, India, Egipto o Turquía, parece que nuestros colegas estadounidenses han perdido totalmente el contacto con la realidad, o su complejo sobrehumano ha abrumado su sentido de la normalidad. Hemos visto tales complejos en la historia humana, y sabemos sobre esto.

Sin embargo, no quiero ser el único orador. Me gustaría oír de ti. ¿Qué preguntas tienes, qué te interesa?

../..


----------



## crocodile (23 Mar 2022)

Prosigue el avance imparable de las tropas de La República Popular de Donestk.


⚡A group of DPR troops, having completed the cleansing of the Verkhnetoretskoye settlement from nationalists, continued to pursue the retreating units of the 25th Airborne Brigade of the Armed Forces of Ukraine and took control of the Novobakhmutovka railway station, the Russian Defense Ministry reports.

During the night, three tanks, two infantry fighting vehicles, two mortars and five off-road vehicles were destroyed in the area.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (23 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> ¿Y eso qué tiene que ver? Esto va de poderes, no de buenos samaritanos.



Pues que yo no veo ni en publicaciones polacas, ni en personas que conozco en Polonia que nadie con menos de 45-50 años sepa lo que pasó en Volhyn ni quien era Bandera. Y los que lo saben es porque hicieron una película hace 6 años que aunque dicen que es dura no refleja ni por asomo las atrocidades cometidas.


----------



## Marchamaliano (23 Mar 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> He mirado ese post de incógnito para ver de quién se trataba. Vaya perla de subser. Tienen razón los conforeros que lo han dicho antes repetidas veces, no perdais el tiempo con gentuza mononeuronal, que bastante tienen con no cagarse encima. Están simplemente para regodearse y soltar los excrementos que salen de su mente aporreando el teclado. *Gentuza así, al ignore, de los primeros.* Sean de estos enfermos mentales o de los trols a sueldo para empantanar hilos ajenos con mierdas repetitivas hasta la saciedad.



A mi este post me ha servido para llevar al ignore a borregos otanitos del sistema. Muy útil desde luego.


----------



## John Nash (23 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Claro claro, desde la Transición despotricando en público de nuestra sociedad pequeño burguesa (en la que la inmensa mayoría estamos de puta madre), y ahora que se ponen las cosas con el enemigo amenazando con volar el Mundo ,"ej que no hay libertad de expresion".
> 
> Iros a Rusia, plumas de verso libre.



Piensas trabajar algún día? Ya sabes, por la patria y eso...
Sois tan malos que a veces pienso que trabajáis para la KGB o algo.


----------



## Dylan Leary (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Aviones, blindados, camiones... Sabe Dios cuánto material están haciendo pasar por ruso. No sólo lo que tenga Ucrania (aparatos, vehículos, piezas, chatarra...), sino también lo que hay almacenado en los antiguos países del Pacto de Varsovia o en otros estados que compraron armamento soviético y ruso. Esa puesta en escena no es tan difícil de hacer.




Eso mismo se comentaban las marujas entre ellas en Berlín del 44.

Naaaada, es todo propaganda enemiga...


----------



## Bishop (23 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Copio y pego. Sólo
> 
> El periodista ucraniano Shariy dijo que durante el ataque al cuartel de la brigada 79 en Nikolaev, 294 soldados ucranianos murieron y publicaría las listas.
> 
> ...



Córtate un poco tú también. Si les estamos echando en cara a los mononeuronales que se regodeen con los muertos, no metas eso ahora.


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Mar 2022)

_Rusia se posicionó, por todo el mundo, contra el mal. Todo el mundo debe apoyar a Rusia.

_


----------



## Nicors (23 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Que llamas comunista a quien no es, a mi me da igual, pero los pocos diputados del parlamento ruso (rada) que votaron que no a la guerra de Ucrania *creo* que estaban adscritos al P. Comunista de la Federación Rusia..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Partiendo de la base que mafia y comunismo es la misma cosa (hay muchos ejemplos de sus alianzas), si, EL REGIMEN DE PUTIN ES COMUNISMO.


----------



## Dylan Leary (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Michael_Knight (23 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> El famoso francotirador canadiense Wali compartió una nueva foto
> 
> Confirmó que está vivo, intacto y continúa defendiendo a Ucrania de los orcos.
> Les recordamos que los medios de mierda del Kremlin ya han enterrado a Wali varias veces, cada vez inventando una nueva muerte para él.



Lo de la información tóxica que dieron de su muerte fue de traca, resulta que según los rusos había muerto en Mariupol a los veinte minutos de llegar. Para empezar es ridículo que estuviera en Mariupol porque ya estaba cercada, salvo que le tiraran en paracaídas o por teletransporte, pero más ridículo aun es que te cargues a un francotirador a un kilómetro de distancia y sepas que era Walli y no Dimitri o Paco, obviamente pruebas de su muerte cero patatero. 

Con todo aquí en el foro todas las putinas se tragaron la trola como unos campeones.


----------



## paconan (23 Mar 2022)

Ya empezamos

*Extraoficial: Unos 40 diplomáticos rusos serán expulsados de Polonia por espionaje*
Las autoridades polacas decidieron expulsar de Polonia a unos 40 diplomáticos rusos por sus actividades incompatibles con el estatus de diplomático, que en el lenguaje de la diplomacia significa espionaje, según ha podido saber Onet extraoficialmente en fuentes gubernamentales.

Según fuentes bien informadas de Onet, Sergey Andreyev, el embajador de la Federación Rusa en Polonia, fue citado de urgencia a la sede del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores por este asunto el miércoles por la mañana.

La lista de diplomáticos rusos que, según las autoridades polacas, iban a realizar actividades en territorio polaco incompatibles con la Convención de Viena sobre Relaciones Diplomáticas, tiene unos 40 nombres. Incluyen, entre otros empleados de la embajada rusa en Varsovia.


La Agencia de Seguridad Interna detuvo a un polaco que supuestamente iba a espiar en nombre de Rusia
Según nuestros informantes, todos estos diplomáticos representaban una amenaza para la seguridad de la República de Polonia, y sus actividades pueden considerarse actos de espionaje para un país extranjero.

Según determinó la Onet, esta información será dada a conocer por el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores en la tarde de este miércoles.






Rząd potwierdza doniesienia Onetu o rosyjskich dyplomatach. Decyzja o ich wyrzuceniu ma być ogłoszona jeszcze dziś


Polskie władze podjęły decyzję o wydaleniu z Polski około 40 rosyjskich dyplomatów za ich działalność niezgodną ze statusem dyplomaty, co w języku dyplomacji oznacza szpiegostwo – dowiedział się nieoficjalnie Onet w źródłach rządowych. Informację tę potwierdził na konferencji rzecznik ministra...




www.onet.pl





El servicio secreto #Polish detuvo a un funcionario acusado de espiar para #Russia . Trabajó en la oficina de registro y filtró información valiosa sobre ciudadanos polacos y extranjeros que viven en #Poland a Rusia.



*Ciudadano polaco detenido por espionaje*
La Agencia de Seguridad Interna detuvo a un ciudadano de la República de Polonia bajo sospecha de espionaje para los servicios secretos de la Federación Rusa. La detención tuvo lugar el 17 de marzo en Varsovia. 

El detenido trabajaba en el Departamento de Archivo del Registro del Estado Civil en los Archivos de la Oficina de Registro de la Ciudad Capital de Varsovia De Varsovia. Tuvo acceso a las colecciones de los Archivos de la Oficina del Registro Civil y las colecciones de los Archivos Centrales de Registros Históricos y los Archivos Estatales de la Ciudad Capital de Varsovia. De Varsovia. Debido a la naturaleza de la documentación recopilada en las unidades indicadas, las actividades del sospechoso representaban una amenaza para la seguridad interna y externa de la República de Polonia.

Los oficiales de ABW llevaron a cabo una serie de registros, como resultado de los cuales se obtuvieron numerosas pruebas. Actualmente se está analizando.

Sobre la base de la información proporcionada por ABW, la Sección de Mazowiecki del Departamento de Delincuencia Organizada y Corrupción de la Fiscalía Nacional de Varsovia inició una investigación sobre la participación en las actividades de inteligencia extranjera y el suministro de esta inteligencia con noticias que pueden perjudicar a la República de Polonia. Toda la investigación se confió a la dirección de la Agencia de Seguridad Interior.

El detenido fue imputado por el art. 130 § 2 del Código Penal Contra el sospechoso, el Tribunal de Distrito de la Ciudad Capital de Varsovia ha aplicado una medida preventiva en forma de prisión preventiva por un período de 3 meses. El caso es de desarrollo.

_Portavoz del Ministro Coordinador de Servicios Especiales_









Obywatel RP zatrzymany za szpiegostwo - Służby specjalne - Portal Gov.pl


Agencja Bezpieczeństwa Wewnętrznego zatrzymała obywatela Rzeczypospolitej Polskiej pod zarzutem szpiegostwa na rzecz służb specjalnych Federacji Rosyjskiej. Do zatrzymania doszło 17 marca na terenie Warszawy.




www.gov.pl


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Piensas trabajar algún día? Ya sabes, por la patria y eso...
> Sois tan malos que a veces pienso que trabajáis para la KGB o algo.




Tú debes trabajar mucho sí, en las batucadas y demás performances perrofláuticas.


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

.../...

*Pregunta:* Para aquellos que no saben, Riga fue parte del Imperio Ruso por más tiempo que Sebastopol. ¿Cuánto tiempo necesitarán los rusos una visa para viajar a Rusia? ¿Es posible emitir tal vez una tarjeta o algo para los compatriotas de los países bálticos y europeos, para que puedan viajar o trabajar en Rusia? Hay un permiso de residencia, pero si te vas por más de seis meses pierdes la residencia. En la situación actual, cuando la rusofobia va en aumento, esto sería especialmente relevante.

Los errores cometidos por el público, el "poder blando", luego deben ser corregidos por el ejército (como vemos en Ucrania). Quizás en los países donde Rusia se enfrenta a una oposición directa tendría sentido trabajar no a través de los Consejos de la Comunidad Rusa (que rápidamente se encuentran bajo el control de las autoridades locales), sino más bien descentralizar el trabajo. Por ejemplo, los estadounidenses tienen 20 fondos diferentes. Puedes ser cualquier cosa: verde, azul, azul claro, lo que sea, pero si eres anti-Rusia, esto abre todas las puertas necesarias.

*Serguéi Lavrov:* Estoy de acuerdo contigo sobre las visas. Este es un viejo problema. Tenemos una burocracia complicada. Esta discusión entre liberales y conservadores ha estado ocurriendo desde finales de la década de 1990 y principios de la de 2000. Los liberales creían que necesitábamos eliminar tantas barreras como fuera posible para que las personas con raíces rusas, que hablaran ruso y estuvieran involucradas en eventos culturales y humanitarios, disfrutaran de un régimen de entrada preferencial. El debate fue bastante animado cuando se aprobó la ley de compatriotas y se discutió la opción de la “tarjeta de compatriota”. Este fue uno de los temas más importantes discutidos. Sin embargo, no se llegó a ningún acuerdo, incluso por razones legales, porque no es un pasaporte o un medio pasaporte. Por ejemplo, Polonia emite tarjetas de Polonia. Estos se pueden utilizar esencialmente como pasaportes. Existen otros instrumentos para vincularse con sus diásporas en los países occidentales (con húngaros étnicos, rumanos, búlgaros) y también en el Medio Oriente. Incluso en Siria, hay un ministerio completo (el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores y Expatriados). Actualmente estamos trabajando en pasos adicionales que podemos tomar en esta dirección.

El presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, me ha designado para encabezar la Comisión para la Cooperación Internacional y el Apoyo a los Compatriotas en el Extranjero. La comisión se reunirá a finales de marzo. Esta pregunta será una de las principales de la agenda. Lo discutiremos en el contexto de un enfoque más amplio llamado repatriación. Considero que la repatriación debe formalizarse legalmente con todas las formalidades necesarias y con todas las normas legales observadas. Esto debe hacerse para facilitar drásticamente el procedimiento para que aquellos que se identifican como rusos se reubiquen o vengan a quedarse en Rusia. Intentaremos considerar su pregunta como parte de este enfoque.

En cuanto al poder blando, los Consejos Comunitarios Rusos y el método estadounidense, debe haber alguna escuela de pensamiento que impulse tal acción. Al promover el movimiento de los compatriotas, buscamos que sus acciones fueran transparentes, para que no despertaran sospechas de estar involucrados en actividades clandestinas. Desafortunadamente, todo eso fue en vano. Toda esta transparencia fracasó. Lo que están haciendo con la gestión del Consejo de la Comunidad Rusa en Estados Unidos es puro macartismo. Sus líderes tuvieron que regresar a Rusia, de lo contrario el FBI amenazó con encarcelarlos durante mucho tiempo por promover proyectos entre compatriotas que mantenían lazos culturales y humanitarios con Rusia. Recuerde cómo los estadounidenses trataron a María Butina. Trabajó abierta y con total libertad en Estados Unidos, impulsando proyectos conjuntos. En los EE.UU, todas las ONG, en su mayoría, declaran explícitamente que cuentan con el apoyo y la financiación de la Agencia para el Desarrollo Internacional. Otros países occidentales tienen muchos proyectos que prefieren reservarse esta información. No me gustaría que actuáramos así. En primer lugar, sería peligroso para las personas afectadas. En segundo lugar, se trata de métodos de los servicios de inteligencia, no de métodos de soft power. Por otra parte, el poder blando estadounidense depende en gran medida de la CIA y de otros servicios especiales.

Pensaremos formas de apoyar a nuestros compatriotas en situaciones en las que se haya desatado una verdadera caza de brujas contra ellos. Creo que se podrían implementar formas de apoyo más flexibles, incluida la Fundación para el Apoyo y Protección de los Derechos de los Compatriotas en el Exterior. La esencia de esto es la provisión de asistencia legal a aquellos que se encuentran en una situación difícil. También está el Fondo de Diplomacia Pública Alexander Gorchakov. Pensaremos en algunos formatos adicionales, por supuesto, totalmente legítimos.

Rusia necesita endurecer su política con respecto a las agencias en la sombra involucradas en cosas que no coinciden con sus estatutos y otros documentos. Gracias por mostrar tanto interés. Sin duda intentaremos tener esto en cuenta.

*Pregunta:* ¿Qué contribución cree que pueden hacer los representantes de otros estados al desarrollo de las relaciones internacionales con la Federación Rusa?

*Sergey Lavrov: Apoyaremos* cualquier iniciativa pública destinada a desarrollar la cooperación en el espacio postsoviético. Hay muchas formas de interacción en el CIS, en la CSTO y en la EAEU, que son de interés para los movimientos y organizaciones públicas y que pueden utilizarse para organizar eventos.

Sinceramente, no quisiera darle ninguna idea específica aquí. Tu sabes mejor. Tiene una idea de cómo es la vida en su país y cómo se ve afectada por las relaciones con Rusia en las vías oficial, de inversión y comercial.

En cuanto a los Consejos Comunitarios Rusos, en algunos países nuestros compatriotas están comenzando a crear consejos alternativos. Es posible que las personas solo estén siendo competitivas, lo cual es natural, pero si tiene interés en hacer algo en el terreno, lo agradeceremos. Si necesita algún consejo, estoy disponible para escuchar sus ideas y ver cómo podemos apoyarlas junto con nuestros colegas kazajos.

*Pregunta:* Tengo una propuesta, no una pregunta. Hemos creado un grupo de presión en esta vía y ya hemos redactado nuestras propias propuestas. Estamos listos para ayudar a promover la cultura rusa y el idioma ruso en Alemania, los países bálticos y otros países. Nos gustaría convertirnos en analistas y expertos independientes y desarrollar la cultura, el idioma ruso y apoyar a los compatriotas y extranjeros que aman el idioma ruso y aspiran a la cultura. Estaremos encantados de participar en este proceso.

*Sergey Lavrov:* Eso es maravilloso. ¿Podría dejar sus propuestas y contactos con los organizadores? La Cancillería ejerce diversas funciones en el marco de la Comisión de Gobierno para los Compatriotas en el Exterior, y yo presido esta Comisión. Nuestro Ministerio es también el principal organismo responsable de la implementación de un nuevo programa federal focalizado para promover la cooperación internacional. De eso se trata el poder blando. También tenemos un programa para apoyar el idioma ruso en el extranjero. En efecto, todavía existen oportunidades para el tipo de proyectos que mencionó. Espero leer su carta.

*Pregunta:* Últimamente, muchos activistas occidentales, incluido Arnold Schwarzenegger, se han dirigido al pueblo de Rusia. Si pudieras dirigirte a todos los pueblos del mundo en Occidente, Oriente y América Latina, ¿qué les dirías para que te escuchen?

*Sergey Lavrov:* Les diría que todos los pueblos deben ser fieles a sí mismos y que no deben abandonar sus tradiciones, su historia, sus aspiraciones y su visión del mundo.

Volviendo a Ucrania, los estadounidenses se regodean con esta situación y se frotan las manos con alegría. En total, 140 países votaron en contra de Rusia en la Asamblea General de la ONU. Sabemos cómo estos países llegaron a esta decisión: los embajadores de EE. UU. han estado viajando de capital en capital y exigiendo que incluso las grandes potencias cumplan con sus demandas, y no rehuyen hablar de ello en público. O quieren ofender a los demás, o han perdido por completo todo sentido de la proporción, al comprender su propia superioridad. Sin embargo, de estos 140 países que votaron por órdenes estadounidenses, ninguno impuso sanciones excepto Occidente. Una abrumadora mayoría de países no impuso ninguna sanción a Rusia. Parece que, al votar, algunos de ellos querían minimizar los daños, pero no quieren pegarse un tiro en el pie, y seguirán desarrollando su economía. Muchos líderes independientes están diciendo abiertamente que no quieren cumplir las instrucciones estadounidenses en su propio detrimento.

Entonces, gente del mundo, sean fieles a ustedes mismos.

*Pregunta:* ¿Qué debería hacer Occidente ahora que los acontecimientos se han intensificado dramáticamente para hacer que las cosas regresen a un reino de paz, tranquilidad, amabilidad y cooperación?

*Serguéi Lavrov: *Occidente debería empezar a ocuparse de sus propios asuntos y dejar de sermonear a los demás. Porque en este momento, todo lo que escuchamos es "Rusia debe..." ¿Por qué debemos hacer algo y cómo hemos molestado tanto a Occidente? Realmente no entiendo. Han alargado nuestras iniciativas de garantías de seguridad. Nos dijeron que no nos preocupáramos por la expansión de la OTAN porque no amenaza nuestra seguridad. ¿Por qué deciden lo que necesitamos para nuestra seguridad? Este es nuestro negocio. No nos permiten acercarnos a discusiones sobre su propia seguridad. Se nos recuerda constantemente que la OTAN es una organización defensiva. Primero, esta alianza defensiva bombardeó Yugoslavia. Recientemente recordamos cómo en 1998 Joe Biden estaba tan orgulloso de haber contribuido personalmente a la decisión de bombardear Belgrado y los puentes sobre el río Drina.

La OTAN también actuó en Irak sin una resolución del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU. En Libia sí tenía una resolución, pero sólo contemplaba establecer una zona de exclusión aérea, para que los aviones de Muammar Gadafi no pudieran despegar de sus aeródromos. Ellos no. Por otro lado, la OTAN bombardeó todas las posiciones del ejército desde el aire, lo que el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU no autorizó, y asesinó brutalmente a Muammar Gadafi sin juicio ni investigación. La Secretaria de Estado de EE. UU., Hillary Clinton, se transmitió en vivo para celebrar el evento.

Estratégicamente hablando, efectivamente hubo una alianza de defensa colectiva cuando existieron el Muro de Berlín y el Pacto de Varsovia. Estaba claro dónde estaba la línea de defensa entonces. Cuando la Unión Soviética y el Pacto de Varsovia dejaron de existir, la OTAN se abstuvo de expandirse hacia el Este, pero comenzó a hacer precisamente eso. Hemos visto cinco olas de expansión hasta ahora, contrariamente a sus garantías. Y cada vez, el Muro de Berlín imaginario se movió más al este. La alianza asumió el derecho de determinar el límite de su línea de defensa. Ahora, el secretario general Jens Stoltenberg ha declarado que la OTAN debe asumir la responsabilidad global y está obligada a garantizar la seguridad en la región del Indo-Pacífico. Es su nombre para la región de Asia-Pacífico. Entonces, la OTAN está lista para "defenderse" en el Mar de China Meridional ahora. Ahora están construyendo líneas de defensa contra China, así que China también necesita estar alerta para eso. Un tipo de defensa realmente inusual.

En cuanto a la región del Indo-Pacífico, que siempre hemos llamado la región de Asia-Pacífico, allí está la Cooperación Económica Asia-Pacífico (APEC), así como los mecanismos creados en torno a la Asociación de Naciones del Sudeste Asiático (ASEAN). ASEAN tiene una docena de socios. Participamos en la celebración de la Cumbre de Asia Oriental, el Foro de Seguridad de la ASEAN y la Reunión Plus de Ministros de Defensa de la ASEAN, una plataforma para la ASEAN y sus doce socios que incluyen a China, Rusia, Occidente (incluida Australia) e India, todos los actores clave. Esos formatos funcionan sobre la base del consenso. Sin embargo, esto no conviene a los estadounidenses, porque para seguir su política de contener a China, necesitan un mecanismo anti-China. Pero ninguna plataforma de la que China sea miembro puede producir tal resultado. Proclamaron las estrategias del Indo-Pacífico y crearon Quad, un grupo de cuatro naciones, incluidos los Estados Unidos, Australia, Japón, y también atrajeron a la India a este grupo. Nuestros amigos indios saben muy bien de lo que estamos hablando. Dijeron que participarían en esto solo en el contexto de proyectos económicos y de infraestructura, pero no militares. Entonces, debido a que necesitaban desarrollar el componente militar, crearon un formato paralelo, AUKUS, que incluía a Australia, el Reino Unido y los Estados Unidos. Ahora quieren expandirlo agregando Japón y Corea del Sur, e incluso algunos países de la ASEAN. Esto conducirá al colapso de los diez de la ASEAN. 

Cuando se anunció el concepto Indo-Pacífico, preguntamos qué estaba mal con la etiqueta Asia-Pacífico. Nos dijeron que mezclaba dos cosas diferentes porque Asia no se refería a un océano, pero el Pacífico sí. De ahí el Océano Índico y Asia. Preguntamos, si esto incluye el Océano Índico, ¿significa esto que toda África Oriental estará involucrada en esta cooperación? Ellos dijeron no. Esa región tenía demasiados problemas con los que no querían lidiar ya que tenían suficiente en su plato. ¿El Golfo Pérsico también forma parte del Océano Índico? También dijeron que no a eso, repudiándolo. Esto deja en claro que la parte de Indo se ha incluido con el único propósito de acercarse a India y esforzarse aún más para convertirlo en un jugador anti-China.

El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, visitó India a principios de febrero de 2022. Hablé francamente con ellos. Nuestros amigos indios entienden todo perfectamente y nunca estarán abiertos a tal "cooperación" ni jugarán los juegos de otra persona. India es un gran país. Hacer tales provocaciones contra las grandes potencias es simplemente una falta de respeto.

Volviendo a nuestra discusión: intentamos negociar con Occidente hasta el último minuto. Pero las relaciones con la UE se destruyeron en 2014. Todos los mecanismos, y hubo muchos: cumbres bianuales, reuniones anuales del gobierno ruso y la Comisión Europea, cuatro espacios comunes desarrollados bajo cuatro hojas de ruta, 20 diálogos basados en la industria. todo eso se descarriló simplemente porque la gente de Crimea, ante una amenaza neonazi radical, votó a favor de la reunificación con Rusia.

Nuestros colegas occidentales tienen este curioso enfoque hacia la política: al considerar cualquier problema en la política internacional, cortan períodos de tiempo que no les son favorables. Cuando hablamos de Ucrania con ellos, dijeron que "anexionamos" Crimea. Espera, pero ¿qué pasó antes de eso? No lograron que la oposición hiciera lo que ellos mismos habían firmado. La oposición violó todas las garantías y, contrariamente a los acuerdos, dio un golpe de Estado y proclamó una línea política abiertamente antirrusa. Comenzaron a tratar de suprimir todo lo ruso. Pero los occidentales lo llamaron "el precio que hay que pagar por los procesos democráticos". Ni siquiera podían decir la palabra golpe.

El otoño pasado, pregunté a los alemanes y los franceses, ¿cómo es esto así? Son los Acuerdos de Minsk de los que estamos hablando. ¿Por qué eres tan terco con esta parte de la anexión? Todo empezó entonces. "Este es el precio que hay que pagar por los procesos democráticos". Verá, este es su enfoque: ignoran lo que es desfavorable para ellos. Simplemente señalan uno de los síntomas y comienzan a construir toda su política sobre él.

*.../...*


----------



## capitán almeida (23 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> @capitán almeida
> 
> pásate por aquí Putler puede haber perdido equipo para equipar un ejercito blindado mecanizado completo



Sólo uno? Vamos que el 6º ejército de Paulus una mierda comparado con lo perdido, boge moi


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Lo de la información tóxica que dieron de su muerte fue de traca, resulta que según los rusos había muerto en Mariupol a los veinte minutos de llegar. Para empezar es ridículo que estuviera en Mariupol porque ya estaba cercada, salvo que le tiraran en paracaídas o por teletransporte, pero más ridículo aun es que te cargues a un francotirador a un kilómetro de distancia y sepas que era Walli y no Dimitri o Paco, obviamente pruebas de su muerte cero patatero.
> 
> Con todo aquí en el foro todas las putinas se tragaron la trola como unos campeones.




Rusia siempre ha sido propaganda, propaganda y propaganda.


----------



## capitán almeida (23 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Odessa* corrección pues soy humano me puedo equivocar.
> 
> Mas rusos muertos
> 
> ...



Que te puedes equivocar es obvio, que seas humano lo dudo


----------



## Trajanillo (23 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Ya no son transportistas de ultraderecha ....??? Que raro no?? Ahora si son personas normales que ven su trabajo peligrar mes a mes sin que nadie haga nada ... Si el PIS saca ese reportaje es que algo ha cambiado. Se ve que esta vez el comodín de Franco no iba a servir y han tenido que recular.



El comodín de Franco y la ultraderecha ya no cuela y sin ese discurso su final está cerca.


----------



## capitán almeida (23 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Rusia siempre ha sido propaganda, propaganda y propaganda.



y vuestra raza cizaña, cizaña y cizaña


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

.../...

*Pregunta:* La política se trata de prevenir. Me gustaría echar un vistazo al futuro. ¿Cómo ve usted, como profesional absoluto en este ámbito, el futuro de la convivencia de los pueblos eslavos en este espacio? Estoy seguro de que todo irá bien. Sin embargo, las formas de tal coexistencia pueden diferir. ¿Cuál es su opinión sobre su estabilidad y formas preferidas?

*Sergey Lavrov:* Debemos seguir las líneas dictadas por la vida misma. Hemos alcanzado un hito extremadamente importante. Me refiero a los 28 programas sindicales. Se describen como hojas de ruta. Estos programas se están transformando activa y eficientemente en actos normativos. Necesitamos tener muchos de ellos. La mayoría ya se han redactado, y el resto se encuentran en un estado avanzado de preparación. Asegurarán no solo nuestro acercamiento, sino la creación de una base económica común, necesaria para nivelar los derechos en absolutamente todas las esferas, incluido el comercio, la inversión, la implementación de proyectos económicos, el acceso a los órdenes estatales y más.

En cuanto a la superestructura política, tenemos el parlamento de la unión, el gabinete de ministros de la unión y el Consejo Supremo de Estado presidido por nuestros presidentes. Estos cuerpos se ocuparán del desarrollo económico empresarial para ver si nuestros cuerpos políticos deben ajustarse adicionalmente a nuestra superestructura. Estoy seguro de que contaremos con la opinión de nuestros pueblos, que se consideran pueblos hermanos y verdaderamente cercanos.

*Pregunta:* Tengo una pregunta sobre el poder blando. La educación escolar se refiere no sólo a los contornos externos sino también a los internos. Durante los últimos siete años, he estado siguiendo de cerca la evolución de la cultura infantil, que puede describirse como extremadamente proliberal. Hoy necesitamos revisar el espacio cultural aquí y lanzar rápidamente la introducción de nuestros códigos culturales en el exterior. Aquí hay un ejemplo simple: la serie de televisión animada Masha y el oso ha hecho más en el contorno externo para mejorar la imagen de Rusia en el extranjero que muchos programas oficiales. ¿Hay algún programa o planes para lanzar programas para cambiar el código cultural tanto en los contornos internos como externos? Tengo una propuesta que me gustaría formular y presentar a través de los organizadores de este evento mañana, si me lo permiten.

*Serguéi Lavrov:* Sí, por supuesto. Me gustaría instar a todos, incluidos aquellos que no han formulado propuestas, a que compartan sus ideas con nosotros. Hablaremos de todos ellos.

Has tocado un tema muy importante. No estoy directamente involucrado en estos esfuerzos, pero siempre hemos estado hablando de la necesidad de comenzar a promover nuestra cultura desde la cuna, principalmente en Rusia. Hay demasiada influencia externa ahora, y la influencia interna no siempre es efectiva para dar forma a la visión correcta del mundo en nuestros hijos. No estoy hablando de lavarle el cerebro a la gente. Pero necesitamos prevenir el lavado de cerebro de nuestros hijos por parte de otras fuerzas. Este es el problema. El acceso de los niños a la información no debe limitarse a una sola fuente. Por favor envíe sus ideas. Los miraremos junto con el Ministerio de Cultura.

*Pregunta:* Un colega ha mencionado el tema de las visas. La dama de Kazajstán ha dicho qué debemos hacer en el extranjero y cómo debemos hacerlo. ¿Puede decir cuál es la prioridad de Rusia: reunir a tantos compatriotas como sea posible en Rusia o formar un cordón o una barrera de compatriotas fuera del país?

*Sergey Lavrov:* Sé que algunos analistas políticos están considerando esta idea. Creo que la gente tiene libertad de elección. Debemos crear las condiciones adecuadas para aquellos que quieren regresar. Ya he mencionado la repatriación hoy. Ciertamente trataremos este asunto en la Comisión de Rusia Unida [sobre Cooperación Internacional y Apoyo a los Compatriotas que Viven en el Extranjero]. Haré todo lo posible para ayudar a redactar una ley sobre este asunto.

En cuanto a los intereses de quienes quieren vivir donde viven, debemos trabajar con las autoridades de sus países de residencia para evitar la discriminación contra los rusos, la educación rusa, los medios de comunicación [rusos], etc. Será más difícil hacer esto ahora, porque nuestros colegas occidentales fomentan la rusofobia en todas las áreas. Lamentablemente, están tratando de poner al pueblo georgiano en este camino. Cuando imprudentemente adoptaron estas horribles e inhumanas sanciones, dejando a 200.000 personas fuera del territorio nacional, impidiéndoles utilizar las líneas aéreas nacionales y prohibiendo a las compañías aéreas occidentales traer a estas personas a sus hogares, el Primer Ministro de Georgia anunció que estaban preparados, en vista de ese objetivo humanitario situación, para permitir que las líneas aéreas georgianas acerquen a los rusos de Europa y la UE a su país de origen. Recuerdas cuán ferozmente fue atacado por esto. Era un deseo humano elemental ayudar a las personas en circunstancias difíciles. Si tiene alguna queja sobre sus autoridades, por favor escríbanos.

*Pregunta:* No hay quejas. Presentaremos las propuestas sobre posibles apoyos a nuestros compatriotas en países extranjeros.

*Sergey Lavrov:* Tenemos un canal de comunicación. Estamos interesados en mantener relaciones normales con nuestros colegas georgianos.

*Pregunta:* Todos los estados están jugando el mismo juego: el autor tiene cartas de triunfo y un equipo de apoyo en caso de que haya disidentes. Me refiero al Reino Unido y los Estados Unidos. Esto continuará hasta que una de las partes deje de existir. ¿No es hora de que Rusia comience su propio juego en el marco del continente euroasiático y los países amigos para promover la paz, la justicia y la seguridad? Dado su arsenal nuclear, Rusia podría garantizar la seguridad de los estados (donde se ha confirmado: Siria, Ucrania) para los países que actualmente dependen en mayor o menor medida de grandes jugadores importantes para que puedan sentir que también están involucrados.

*Sergey Lavrov:* No lo llamaría un juego en el sentido implícito en los términos de Zbigniew Brzezinski "gran juego" y "gran tablero de ajedrez". Partimos de la premisa de que nuestros amigos son personas, estados y partidos políticos que son nuestros iguales. A diferencia de las organizaciones occidentales, donde hay poca democracia. Inventaron el consenso, pero en la OTAN y la UE ese consenso es una farsa.

Adoptaron sanciones a plazos incluso antes de la etapa actual en el desarrollo de nuestro espacio geopolítico (ha habido una serie de sanciones sin ningún motivo desde 2014). Todo parece haber pasado: Crimea, Donbass, los acuerdos de Minsk... Pero cada seis meses, impusieron nuevas sanciones. Muchos de mis homólogos europeos me dicen confidencialmente: entendemos que esto es una estupidez y un callejón sin salida, pero tenemos consenso. Le dije a uno de ellos: un consenso significa que no se toma una decisión si hay incluso un voto "no". Si tienes alguna objeción, ¡dilo! Este es un caso de responsabilidad colectiva. Todos dicen: estoy en contra, pero todos quieren un consenso. Este consenso está conformado por una minoría rusafóbica agresiva, principalmente por los estados bálticos (para mi gran pesar), Polonia y recientemente Dinamarca.

Hoy, es un signo de buenos modales para ellos demostrar que eres más rusófobo que tus vecinos. En la OTAN, son los Estados Unidos los que gobiernan. La UE está siendo dominada por la alianza. Los países neutrales, que no son miembros de la OTAN -Suecia, Finlandia y Austria- están siendo atraídos a la cooperación bajo el manto de la "movilidad colectiva". Esto significa que los países neutrales permitirán que la OTAN utilice sus carreteras y territorios cuando necesite trasladar su infraestructura militar hacia el este. Esto se presenta como una asociación entre la OTAN y la UE. He mencionado Nord Stream 2 como ejemplo. Ya no hay independencia en Europa. Sólo les dijeron: Dejen de cuidar su seguridad energética en los términos que les son beneficiosos; garantizaremos su seguridad a un precio mucho más alto, pero estaremos en fichas. El presidente de Francia, Emmanuel Macron, es el único político que continúa centrándose en la autonomía estratégica. Alemania se ha resignado al hecho de que no tendrá tal autonomía. No existe dictado de este tipo en nuestro país.

Las dificultades que surgen en el trabajo de la Organización del Tratado de Seguridad Colectiva (CSTO), la Unión Económica Euroasiática (EAEU) y la Comunidad de Estados Independientes (CEI) dependen y se explican por la naturaleza democrática de estas organizaciones más que por su debilidad. Deciden todos los asuntos por consenso y no se les puede imponer nada desde fuera. Tenemos relaciones aliadas con Siria y buenas relaciones con Irán. No creo que sea una buena idea “golpear juntos” un bloque. Esto atará las manos de todos, si miramos la situación pragmáticamente. Es mejor tener relaciones aliadas o una relación cercana sin precedentes como la que tenemos con China. Nuestros líderes dijeron en uno de los documentos [bilaterales]: Las relaciones han alcanzado un nivel sin precedentes que, en algunos aspectos, incluso supera las relaciones aliadas tradicionales. Eso es absolutamente cierto y, por lo tanto, tenemos multivarianza.

El Imperio Ruso fue creado de la siguiente manera. No había crisol como en Estados Unidos. Han fundido a todos en estadounidenses. En general, todos los estadounidenses están a favor de los derechos humanos. Prácticamente todos los estados tienen un equilibrio de derechos igualitario. En el Imperio Ruso, a medida que se unían los grupos étnicos, Moscú y San Petersburgo siempre buscaron tener en cuenta sus identidades únicas y se esforzaron por preservar sus culturas y religiones. La multivarianza en las relaciones con los socios extranjeros parece más eficaz y permite una mayor libertad de acción en los casos en que tales acciones serán necesarias.

*.../...*


----------



## tomcat ii (23 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> MUY GRAVE: como ya he dicho muchas veces el verdadero objetivo de la NATO es tomar Bielorusia y atacar Kaliningrado y cada dia que pasa los hechos apuntan mas en esa direccion
> Esto conduce irremediablemente a una guerra nuclear tactica (como minimo) y a un "gran apagon" en centroeuropa
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 995692
> ...



Yo no se que os poneis alguno en el café. Rusia invade, el bieloruso saboteando sus trenes para tener escusa de no entrar, pero ni con esas, si tratas con macarras es lo que tiene y putin le obliga (a ver si los alemanes cobardes maricas de mierda toman nota). La culpa del pentagono, si claro por supuesto.

Rusia ha muerto, la única incógnita es si pretenden llevarse el planeta por delante o solo un trozo de europa del este.


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

.../...

*Pregunta:* Soy ciudadano de la República Popular China. Nací y crecí allí. Durante muchos años, he estado involucrado en la cooperación humanitaria (educación) entre China y Rusia. Creo que Rusia y China son dos grandes potencias que gozan de afinidad histórica y cultural. ¿Qué áreas de cooperación entre China y Rusia tienen mejores perspectivas?

*Sergey Lavrov:* Sería imposible enumerar las áreas prometedoras de cooperación entre Rusia y China. Necesitaría una sesión completa propia. A través de Moscú y Beijing, difundimos información detallada sobre lo que nuestros dos países están trabajando juntos. Actualmente, esta cooperación será cada vez más fuerte. En un momento en que Occidente está erosionando de manera flagrante toda la base sobre la que se asienta el sistema internacional, nosotros, como dos grandes potencias, tenemos que pensar en nuestro futuro en este mundo.

Por primera vez en muchos años, China ha sido declarada el objetivo principal, antes era Rusia. Ahora somos objetivos en rotación. En esta etapa, su objetivo proclamado es tratar con Rusia y luego ir tras China. Cuando nos comunicamos con los países occidentales durante tiempos menos turbulentos, les preguntamos por qué estaban permitiendo que se construyera el curso estadounidense contra China y por qué todos estaban siendo arrastrados a él. ¿Qué hizo China? "China es una amenaza". ¿Qué hace que China sea una amenaza? "Están empezando a derrotar a todos económicamente".

Si nos fijamos en el comienzo de la elevación económica de China, China comenzó simplemente aceptando las reglas del juego, que esencialmente habían sido creadas por Occidente, dirigido por los estadounidenses. Estas reglas incluían el sistema monetario internacional, el sistema de comercio internacional, el Sistema de Bretton Woods y la Organización Mundial del Comercio (OMC). China comenzó a jugar según sus reglas y ahora los está superando en su campo local según sus reglas. ¿Es una razón para cambiar las reglas? Parece que sí. ¿Quién propone reformar la OMC? El oeste. Porque la Organización Mundial del Comercio en su forma actual proporciona reglas que son justas. Por lo tanto, si nos olvidamos de la situación en Ucrania y las sanciones por un minuto, las acciones de Occidente confirman que no es confiable, ya sea como una parte del mundo que generó las principales monedas de reserva, o como socios económicos o como países para almacenar reservas de oro y divisas. Tenemos cosas en las que trabajar. Nuestros líderes y otros miembros del Gobierno, las agencias de asuntos exteriores están trabajando ampliamente en esto como parte de nuestro diálogo tradicionalmente regular.

*Pregunta:* Rusia está realizando una operación en Ucrania. No es un secreto que Rusia está construyendo una Gran Eurasia. ¿Puedes darnos una pequeña pista: Sergey Shoigu se detendrá en la frontera con Polonia? ¿O vamos a Transnistria y Moldavia? ¿Cuál es el plan? ¿Nos uniremos más?

*Sergey Lavrov:* Declaramos nuestros objetivos. Son totalmente legítimos y claros: proteger a la gente de Donbass (con la que ahora somos aliados) que está sujeta a una agresión flagrante. Para estos efectos y con base en nuestros tratados, aplicamos el artículo 51 de la Carta de la ONU sobre legítima defensa colectiva. Otro objetivo es eliminar cualquier amenaza a la seguridad rusa planteada por la militarización de Ucrania llevada a cabo por Occidente. No debe haber armas de ataque en el país ni amenazas en forma de nazificación de Ucrania, por razones obvias. El espíritu agresivo de la élite ucraniana ha sido creado conscientemente por instructores occidentales a lo largo de estas décadas. Entrenaron batallones neonazis, mostrándoles cómo realizar operaciones de combate agresivas, etc. No tenemos otros objetivos más allá de estos.

Alternativamente, la otra parte puede proponer algunos objetivos curiosos. Por ejemplo, el primer ministro de Polonia, Mateusz Morawiecki, ha propuesto una idea que se discutirá pronto, que es enviar fuerzas de mantenimiento de la paz de la OTAN a Ucrania. Es posible que, si esta decisión se toma repentinamente, implique que el personal polaco constituya el núcleo de estas fuerzas de mantenimiento de la paz y tome el control de Ucrania occidental, incluida la ciudad principal de Lviv, para permanecer allí durante un período prolongado de tiempo. Me parece que este es el plan.

Creo que esta iniciativa es un doble discurso. La OTAN se dará cuenta de que deben ser razonables y realistas.

*Pregunta:* Ahora está claro para todos que el mundo nunca volverá a ser el mismo. Mucho se habla estos días sobre la nueva arquitectura global y el hecho de que ahora se están sentando sus bases. Estoy de acuerdo con la idea de que no necesitamos un mundo sin Rusia. Pero, ¿qué clase de mundo queremos construir? ¿Qué lugar tendrán Rusia y el Estado de la Unión en el nuevo orden internacional?

*Sergey Lavrov:* Lo que queremos es un mundo equitativo, libre de guerras, proyectos agresivos o intentos de enfrentar a un país con otro. Equitativo es también la forma en que vemos el lugar de Rusia en el mundo. Del mismo modo, el Estado de la Unión debe disfrutar de todos los beneficios de este mundo ideal tal como lo ha descrito.

Lo que queremos es discutir cómo vivir en este planeta en el futuro. Se han ido acumulando demasiados problemas y las instituciones existentes no han podido resolverlos. Esta es la esencia de la iniciativa que el presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, presentó hace dos años para convocar una cumbre de miembros permanentes del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU. Casi todo el mundo lo apoyó, pero Occidente ahora dará largas. Hay una agenda preliminar. Lo hemos coordinado con nuestros amigos chinos, mientras los demás lo están revisando. Pero ahora todo quedará en suspenso. No se trata de que el P5 vuelva a imaginar un "nuevo Yalta", como afirman algunos. Según la Carta de la ONU, los cinco miembros permanentes del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU tienen la responsabilidad principal de mantener la paz internacional.

Cuando expresamos la necesidad de más democracia en las relaciones internacionales, esto no significa cancelar la Carta de la ONU. Significa poner fin a las violaciones de la Carta de la ONU. La igualdad soberana de los estados y el requisito de respetar la integridad territorial y el derecho de las naciones a la autodeterminación: todo está en la Carta. Si se hubieran respetado todas sus disposiciones, esto habría asegurado la paz y la cooperación de buena fe entre todos los países. Sin embargo, Occidente los manipula para su propio beneficio.

Por ejemplo, se nos acusa de violar la integridad territorial de Ucrania, comenzando por Crimea y Donbass. Crimea celebró un referéndum. Todos sabían que este era un proceso abierto y honesto cuando las personas expresaban su voluntad. Los estadounidenses también lo saben. Déjame compartir un secreto contigo (espero que nadie se enoje conmigo). En abril de 2014, después del referéndum de Crimea, el entonces secretario de Estado de EE. UU., John Kerry, me dijo que entendían que se trataba de un voto honesto. Sin embargo, señaló que lo aceleramos al anunciar el referéndum y celebrar la votación en cuestión de solo una semana. Le expliqué que los radicales ucranianos representaban una amenaza directa en ese momento. Todos los trámites tenían que ser completados para proteger este territorio. Sugirió que celebráramos otro referéndum en verano u otoño, anunciarlo con unos dos meses de antelación e invitar a observadores extranjeros. El resultado sería el mismo pero ellos estarían ahí para “bendecirlo” y verificarlo. No se trataba de una cuestión de fondo, ya que todos entendían hacia dónde se dirigía todo, sino de crear una imagen favorable para el mundo exterior para poder informar que la gente de Crimea emitió sus votos en un referéndum, mientras que los occidentales “ camaradas” verificaron los resultados.

En cuanto a la soberanía e integridad territorial, desde la fundación de la ONU en 1945, se debate si la soberanía prima sobre el derecho a la libre determinación o viceversa. Se puso en marcha un proceso de negociación que allanó el camino para la adopción por consenso en 1970 de una Declaración sobre los principios del derecho internacional relativos a las relaciones amistosas y la cooperación entre los Estados en virtud de la Carta de las Naciones Unidas. Este es un documento extenso con una sección completa sobre la relación entre la soberanía, la integridad territorial y el derecho a la libre determinación. Dice que todos deben respetar la soberanía y la integridad territorial de los estados cuyos gobiernos garantizan el derecho a la libre determinación y representan a las personas que viven en su territorio. ¿Ha garantizado el liderazgo ucraniano el derecho de Crimea a la autodeterminación? Todo lo que hicieron fue restringir los derechos de Crimea dentro de Ucrania. ¿El régimen de Petr Poroshenko o el liderazgo actual representan a todo el pueblo de Ucrania, incluida Crimea, como pretenden? Ahora. Tampoco representaron a Donbass. Han estado ignorando todos estos principios.

Según el principio de seguridad indivisible, todos son libres de elegir alianzas pero nadie puede reforzar su seguridad a expensas de los demás. Dicen que solo importan las alianzas y nada más. Sin embargo, cuando conviene a sus intereses, el principio de autodeterminación pasa a primer plano, relegando a un segundo plano la integridad territorial de Yugoslavia, como ocurrió con Kosovo. Su autodeterminación se llevó a cabo sin referéndum. Diseñaron la creación de una especie de estructura parlamentaria, y votaron sobre el asunto. Serbia llevó el caso a la Corte Internacional de Justicia, que emitió un fallo curioso, diciendo que no se requería el consentimiento del gobierno central para una declaración de independencia. El presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, ha citado este fallo histórico de la Corte Internacional en múltiples ocasiones.

*Pregunta:* Occidente planea reemplazar el petróleo y el gas rusos en los próximos años. ¿Cuál es el interés de Rusia en participar en el acuerdo nuclear entre Irán y Estados Unidos? Irán tendrá la oportunidad de aumentar la producción de petróleo y reemplazar el mercado ruso en Europa. ¿Qué tan listos están nuestros socios venezolanos para un acuerdo con los estadounidenses para reemplazar el petróleo ruso?

*Sergey Lavrov:* Nunca traicionamos a nuestros amigos en la política. Venezuela es nuestro amigo. Irán es un estado cercano. A diferencia de los estadounidenses, no actuamos únicamente por intereses egoístas. Si necesitan “darle una lección a los rusos”, entonces está bien estar de acuerdo con el régimen de Caracas (como lo llamaron). Estados Unidos preferiría restaurar el programa con Irán, solo para castigar a Rusia. Esto refleja problemas no tanto con las instituciones internacionales como con la "democracia liberal". Resulta que no es "liberal" en absoluto, y no es "democracia" en absoluto.

Cuando el país líder del mundo (que es Estados Unidos) resuelve el problema de importancia global y planetaria, principalmente sobre la base de sus propios intereses internos, que están determinados por ciclos electorales de dos años, entonces los mayores problemas se sacrifican a estos ciclos electorales. Lo que podemos ver ahora en las acciones de EE. UU. es el deseo de demostrar que un presidente y una administración demócratas lo están haciendo bien y se sienten lo suficientemente fuertes antes de las elecciones legislativas de noviembre. China no entiende esto. ¿Qué son dos años? Nada. Aunque los chinos dicen que “un viaje de mil millas comienza con un solo paso”, ellos ven el horizonte de ese gran viaje. Aquí, además del afán norteamericano de comandarlo todo, no hay más horizontes. Ellos actuarán de la manera que necesitan hoy.

Se ha notado que los estadounidenses están dando vueltas con el tema del petróleo y el gas, recurriendo a Arabia Saudita, los Emiratos Árabes Unidos y Qatar. Todos estos países, como Venezuela e Irán, han dejado en claro que cuando consideran nuevos participantes en el mercado petrolero, apuestan por el formato OPEP+, donde las cuotas para cada participante se discuten y acuerdan por consenso. Hasta ahora, no veo ninguna razón para creer que este mecanismo se romperá de alguna manera. A nadie le interesa eso.

*Pregunta:* ¿Qué formatos ve para el arreglo posterior a la crisis y el diálogo intra-ucraniano? ¿Qué papel podrían desempeñar el DPR y el LPR? El gobierno y el sistema educativo de Ucrania están impregnados de nacionalismo ucraniano. Varias generaciones han crecido con este discurso. Los criminales de guerra serán responsables ante el derecho penal. ¿Y los aspectos culturales?

*Sergey Lavrov:* Hemos anunciado los objetivos que estamos trabajando para alcanzar. En cuanto al diálogo intra-ucraniano, esto dependerá de los ucranianos después de que finalice la operación especial; espero, con la firma de documentos completos sobre cuestiones de seguridad, el estatus neutral de Ucrania con garantías de su seguridad.

El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, al comentar sobre nuestras iniciativas sobre la no expansión de la OTAN, dijo: entendemos que todos los países necesitan garantías de seguridad. Estamos listos para negociar y resolverlos por nosotros mismos, para los ucranianos y los europeos fuera del marco de la expansión de la OTAN. Por lo tanto, un estatus neutral, garantías de seguridad y llevar el marco legal a un nivel civilizado con respecto al idioma ruso, la educación, los medios de comunicación y las leyes que fomentan la nazificación del país, así como la adopción de una ley que lo prohíba. La mayoría de los países europeos tienen tales leyes, incluida Alemania.

En cuanto a la participación de la DPR y la LPR en el diálogo de Ucrania, debe ser una decisión soberana de las repúblicas populares.

*Pregunta:* ¿Por qué la operación militar se lanzó ahora y no hace ocho años? En ese momento, surgió un movimiento prorruso “anti-Maidan” en Odessa y Kharkov, que instaló la bandera rusa en la parte superior de la administración regional de Kharkov sin disparar un tiro. La ciudad apoyó a Rusia. Ahora estas personas se esconden de los bombardeos.

*Sergey Lavrov:* Muchos factores influyen en el desarrollo de cada momento histórico específico. En ese entonces, fue un shock, principalmente porque Occidente resultó ser un garante absolutamente poco confiable de las cosas que apoyamos. El presidente estadounidense, Barack Obama, la canciller alemana, Angela Merkel, y los líderes franceses llamaron al presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, y le pidieron que no interfiriera en el acuerdo entre Viktor Yanukovych y la oposición. Vladimir Putin dijo que si el presidente en ejercicio estaba firmando algo, estaba en su derecho y tenía la autoridad para negociar con la oposición. Pero Occidente nos abandonó e inmediatamente comenzó a apoyar al nuevo gobierno porque anunciaron una línea política antirrusa.

La gente fue quemada viva en la Casa de los Sindicatos en Odessa; aviones de combate dispararon contra el centro de Lugansk. Debes recordar el movimiento Novorossiya mejor que nadie. También tuvimos un movimiento público de apoyo.

Ciertamente confiamos demasiado en lo que quedaba de la conciencia de nuestros colegas occidentales. Francia inició el formato de Normandía; se nos pidió que no afirmáramos categóricamente que nos negábamos a reconocer la elección de Petr Poroshenko a fines de mayo de 2014. Occidente nos aseguró que harían todo lo posible para normalizar la situación, para que los rusos pudieran vivir normalmente.

Debemos haber confiado en ellos por cierta ingenuidad y amabilidad de corazón, que es algo por lo que los rusos son conocidos.

No tengo ninguna duda de que se aprenderán lecciones.


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

El nuevo truco de Google Traductor es dejar de traducir frases.
Sigue utilizando aumentar parrafos duplicados.


----------



## Dylan Leary (23 Mar 2022)

⚡Otro lote de tropas rusas no llegó a Kiev

Soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania convirtieron en chatarra el equipamiento del agresor


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El nuevo truco de Google Traductor es dejar de traducir frases.
> Sigue utilizando aumentar parrafos duplicados.



O traducir de aquella manera…te partes de risa con algunas traducciones…


----------



## Trajanillo (23 Mar 2022)

itaka dijo:


> Objetivamente la guerra para rusia es un fracaso. Por muy grande que es Ucrania y puede llevar tiempo su ocupación, no es normal que no puedan avanzar y rodear las granes ciudades.
> 
> Hay que reconocer que la resistencia ucraniana es bastante efectiva.
> 
> Zelensky es un payoaso pero le están saliendo bien las cosas, igual que a la OTAN.



Y usted donde dice que saco el generalato para tener ese conocimiento de estrategia militar? Imagino que usted habría tomado Ucrania en 72 horas.


----------



## computer_malfuction (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (23 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Artículo nada tranquilizador, lo veo como algo poco probable, pero son de lectura necesaria para entender algo más del conflicto:
> 
> *Los países bálticos corren el riesgo de convertirse en los siguientes en la lista de desnazificación
> 
> ...



En serio alguien se piensa que Rusia está interesada en conquistar hasta tener las mismas fronteras de la URSS? Solo se lo pueden creer aquellos a los que pensar y razonar les da dolor de cabeza. Que gana Rusia con eso, no gana nada y pierde mucho, debería parar en el Dnieper.


----------



## Trajanillo (23 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Británicos en edificios de Irpin.



Pues son carne de misil hipersonico.


----------



## ferrys (23 Mar 2022)

Muy ilustrativo 

Boom


----------



## OvEr0n (23 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> O traducir de aquella manera…te partes de risa con algunas traducciones…



¿Tienes la necesidad de poner siempre un emoji despues de escribir una frase? Que pasa? Tienes 12 años, eres retrasado o ambas?


----------



## crocodile (23 Mar 2022)

Escombridos dijo:


> Muchos se remontan a la época de los zares rusos incluso al nacimiento de Cristo si hace falta para justificar o buscar una razón honrosa para lo que está haciendo Putin, sin duda tienen que ser igual de monstruos que el.



Otra nueva cuenta recien creada a sueldo de la embajada yankee, al ignore.


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Mar 2022)

_Wargonzo publicará hoy un mapa detallado sobre la situación en Mariupol. Han reunido toda la información de los comandantes en funciones allí. 
Manténgase en sintonía.
Según sus datos, cerca del 70% del desarrollo urbano (excluyendo fábricas y zonas industriales) ya está bajo el control de las tropas de la DPR y del ejército ruso.

_


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (23 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Pero es que, al menos, de momento, existe libertad de expresión.
> Y en esa libertad de expresión, expreso mi opinión sobre lo que está pasando.
> 
> Aunque muchos penséis que es defender a Rusia lo que hará que terminen con quien sea, lo que REALMENTE les preocupa a los cabrones que dirigen todo este cotarro, es la gente que todavía no nos dejamos engatusar por la rapidez con la que está pasando todo.
> ...



De vez en cuando escribes estos mensajes para darnos a entender que tu estas por encima de la masa, que distingues el bien y el mal, que no estas en ningún bando blablalba
Parece una forma patetica de querer decir .... por si alguien que manda y tienen poder que vea que yo no estoy con nadie para que no me pase nada virgencita, que me quede como estoy.
O querer decir que eres el mas listo , que mantienes la capacidad de pensar dices....por no posicionarte en ningun bando y asi bla bla bla....
No entiendo para que nos cuentas esto, el hilo va de la guerra de ucrania.


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Jojojo cualquier excusa les sirve para tratar de tomar la mayor cantidad de territorio posible antes de sentarse...



"Perdonen al Sr Lavrov, ha tenido que ir al baño, ya saben, la edad...".


Burdos cuentistas.


----------



## arriondas (23 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Eso mismo se comentaban las marujas entre ellas en Berlín del 44.
> 
> Naaaada, es todo propaganda enemiga...



Y los cientos de blindados serbios destruidos por la OTAN en 1999. Y luego resultó que era mentira, casi todo su arsenal estaba intacto.

Si le estuviera yendo mal a Rusia, el comportamiento de los medios y de las autoridades sería muy distinto. Una de las mejores armas de Occidente es la propaganda, eso lo tengo visto desde lo de Timisoara.


----------



## ferrys (23 Mar 2022)

¿Es el como va a ser Zelenski nazi si su abuelo era judio el nuevo detector de idiotas?.
El saldremos mas fuertes, aplaudir a las 8, sólo saldremos de esta si nos vacunamos todos, los no vacunados matan a los abuelos, etc, etc


----------



## Bartleby (23 Mar 2022)

Joe Biden sobre el mísil hipersónico Kinzhal: *El misil hipersónico ruso Kinzhal es exactamente igual que cualquier otro misil, excepto que es prácticamente imparable. *


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Mar 2022)

_Por cierto: el enfermo que amenaza y golpea públicamente a las mujeres gitanas en Kiev es Maksim Yarosh.
Según su propia declaración, trabajó como espía para Azov. Después fue aceptado en el programa "За ветеранів до влади", que permite a los miembros de los batallones de voluntarios llegar a un cargo público con el fin de ejercer influencia política.
Al parecer, trabaja para la administración de la ciudad de Kiev desde 2019.
Se sabe que Yarosh tiene problemas mentales. En 2019, irrumpió con un hacha en un acto sobre el tema "Progroms against Sinti & Roma"
y un cuchillo, afirmando que todos los gitanos eran ladrones y debían ser combatidos.
Le gusta posar con una gorra de la Wehrmacht y no oculta sus simpatías por la ideología nazi._









Vaya gentuza sonada peligrosa que apoyan Borrell y Sanchez...


----------



## John Nash (23 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Otra nueva cuenta recien creada a sueldo de la embajada yankee, al ignore.



Queman cuentas porque son muy malos. Ya que no pueden por la calidad de sus post lo intentan por "cantidad".


----------



## tomcat ii (23 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Los rusos son como las mujeres, excusas y excusas, nada es culpa suya. Típico comunista por otra parte.


----------



## Egam (23 Mar 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Aquí lo tienen, van a por los ahorros por el "bien común"


----------



## Trajanillo (23 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Joe Biden sobre el mísil hipersónico Kinzhal: *El misil hipersónico ruso Kinzhal es exactamente igual que cualquier otro misil, excepto que es prácticamente imparable. *



Pues ya solo por eso deberían estar bastante preoucupados, sobretodo su Navy...


----------



## bigmaller (23 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> El gas sin cambios
> 
> *Solicitud de tránsito de gas a través de Ucrania se mantuvo en el mismo nivel máximo*
> Moscú. 23 de marzo. INTERFAX.RU - La carga del corredor de transporte de gas de Ucrania el miércoles se mantiene en el mismo - máximo - nivel de un contrato a largo plazo (40 mil millones de metros cúbicos por año, o 109 millones de metros cúbicos por día).
> ...



Yo creo que este dato se puede coger como un termometro de la situacion. 

Si el gas sigue fluyendo, Rusia controla la situacion.


----------



## tomcat ii (23 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Joe Biden sobre el mísil hipersónico Kinzhal: *El misil hipersónico ruso Kinzhal es exactamente igual que cualquier otro misil, excepto que es prácticamente imparable. *



Al final es como un circo, si no muriera gente sería una fiesta.


----------



## Zhukov (23 Mar 2022)

Última evaluación de Boris Rozhin (Cassad)









Борис Рожин — военная аналитика по состоянию на 22 марта 2022 года


1. Постепенно вырисовались план операции и основные задачи — это окружение и разгром основной массы украинских войск в Донбассе. Сейчас идёт речь о разгроме группировки порядка 50—55 тыс. человек. После чего высвободившиеся у нас войска могут быть использованы для дальнейшего продвижения к...




antimaydan.info





1. Poco a poco, se revela un plan de operación y las tareas principales: este es el cerco y la derrota de la mayor parte de las tropas ucranianas en el Donbass. Ahora estamos hablando de la derrota de un grupo de aproximadamente 50-55 mil personas. Después de eso, las tropas liberadas se pueden usar para avanzar más hacia el Dniéper, es decir, Zaporozhe y Dnepropetrovsk se convertirán en objetivos, será posible resolver el problema de bloquear completamente a Jarkov.

2. Las pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania crecerán con mucha fuerza en un futuro próximo, y no solo debido a los daños por bombardeos.

3. La táctica de las acciones de las tropas rusas es bastante metódica: el personal y material del enemigo están siendo aplastados, lo que encaja plenamente en una de las principales tareas políticas de la operación: la desmilitarización de Ucrania. Mientras los misiles destruyen fábricas, instalaciones militares, depósitos de municiones, el ejército está resolviendo otro problema: la destrucción de las fuerzas enemigas enfrentadas, que incluso superan en número a las tropas involucradas por la Federación Rusa.

4. Las formaciones nazis se han integrado durante mucho tiempo en las propias Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y están saturadas activamente de estas ideas. Por lo tanto, no es sorprendente que se encuentren símbolos fascistas en los lugares de las brigadas que fueron capturadas por el ejército ruso.

5. En ambos bandos aparece mucha información de que la ofensiva se ha estancado, la operación está en pausa, no está pasando nada. Pero de hecho, no podemos decir si es verdad o no, porque no hay un punto de referencia con el que podamos comparar. Simplemente no lo sabemos, porque el Estado Mayor no dice nada sobre este tema.

6. Las batallas aéreas que tuvieron lugar mostraron que los pilotos del MiG-29 o Su-27 ucranianos tienen muy pocas posibilidades de combatir con los Su-35 más modernos, lo que es uno de los indicadores de que Rusia tiene una ventaja significativa debido a la tecnología.

7. La flota tomó muy fácilmente el control del Mar Negro el primer día, la mayor parte de la flota ucraniana fue destruida el primer día, algunos fueron tomados como trofeos. Y los restos de una amenaza grave no representan. Una parte significativa de los ataques en el territorio de Ucrania fue llevada a cabo por la Flota del Mar Negro.

8. Para Rusia, esta es la primera operación de este nivel desde los tiempos de la URSS. Es decir, la operación para rodear al grupo Donbass de 70.000 personas es la más grande desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial, no todo el mundo simplemente se da cuenta de esto.

9. Las tácticas que ellos (las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania) utilizan, utilizando a las ciudades y a la población civil como escudos humanos, todo esto por lo que pasó Rusia en Siria. Esta es una táctica terrorista que no es fundamentalmente diferente de las tácticas de ISIS * en la defensa de Mosul, Raqqa, etc.

10. Rusia está haciendo todo lo posible por reducir al mínimo la cantidad de destrucción y víctimas. No vamos a moler a la población, como los estadounidenses, junto con las zonas residenciales y los militantes, aunque en realidad no hay obstáculos para esto: Rusia tiene la fuerza y los medios para luchar de todos modos. Pero, una vez más, hay tareas políticas: la preservación de la vida de la población civil. Por lo tanto, nuestra operación militar está estrechamente relacionada con las cuestiones humanitarias en los territorios liberados.


----------



## bakunin2020 (23 Mar 2022)

Cinco buques de la Armada española patrullan la costa de Malpica, A Coruña y Ferrol


Muchos vecinos se alarmaron por su proximidad a tierra



www.lavozdegalicia.es




Ya me siento más tranquilo.


----------



## computer_malfuction (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Yo creo que este dato se puede coger como un termometro de la situacion.
> 
> Si el gas sigue fluyendo, Rusia controla la situacion.




Necesita dinero para los orcoentierros.


----------



## crocodile (23 Mar 2022)

⚡ La Duma Estatal de la Federación Rusa votó por unanimidad las enmiendas a la ley, que equiparan a los participantes de la SVO en Ucrania con veteranos de combate, con todos los beneficios que les corresponden.


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

Si este nivel de destrucción es real, no sé cuanto más podrán aguantar los ucros por mucho material ligero que envíe la OTAN,,,


*Informe de Igor Konashenkov, portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, a las 10.00 horas del 23 de marzo de 2022*

▪ Unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas siguen destruyendo unidades de la 54ª Brigada Mecanizada Independiente de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Actualmente luchan por la captura del pueblo de *NOVOMIKHAILOVKA*.

▪ Un grupo de tropas de la República Popular de Donetsk, tras completar la limpieza del asentamiento de Verkhnetoretske de los nacionalistas, continuó persiguiendo a las unidades de la 25ª Brigada Aerotransportada de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en retirada y tomó el control de la estación de ferrocarril de *NOVOBAKHMUTOVKA*.
Durante la noche, *tres tanques, dos BMP, dos morteros y cinco vehículos todoterreno fueron destruidos* en la zona.

▪ En la noche del 22 de marzo, armas navales de largo alcance de alta precisión impactaron en un arsenal en la localidad de ORZHEV, a 14 kilómetros al noroeste de la ciudad de ROVNO. El ataque destruyó un gran arsenal de armas y equipos militares pertenecientes a las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas, incluidos los procedentes de países occidentales.

▪ Las fuerzas operativas y de aviación y misiles del ejército atacaron 97 instalaciones de infraestructura militar ucraniana durante la noche.

▪ Entre ellos: dos lanzadores y un vehículo de transporte y carga del sistema de misiles tácticos Tochka-U en la zona industrial de la periferia norte de Kiev, ocho sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, entre ellos: *6 Buk-M1, un S-300 y un vehículo SAM Osa, 10 puestos de mando, 8 cañones de artillería de campaña, así como 3 estaciones de reconocimiento de artillería* producidas por países de la OTAN.

▪ Los medios de defensa aérea rusos en el día *derribaron en el aire: un Su-24 *ucraniano cerca de la ciudad de Izyum, *16 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos, incluyendo tres Bayraktar TB-2* cerca de los asentamientos de Rozhin, KARASHEV y MAKSIMA GORKOGO.

▪ Un grupo de "cazadores nocturnos" formado por helicópteros Ka-52 y Mi-28n *destruyó 8 tanques, 5 BMP y APC, 9 vehículos , 3 fortines, 7 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros* durante los ataques nocturnos.

▪ Un total de 184 aviones y helicópteros de la fuerza aérea ucraniana, 246 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 189 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 1558 tanques y otros vehículos de combate blindados, 156 lanzacohetes múltiples, 624 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros, y 1354 unidades de equipos de vehículos militares especiales han sido destruidos desde el inicio de la operación militar especial.
#Rusia, Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Honkler (23 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Joe Biden sobre el mísil hipersónico Kinzhal: *El misil hipersónico ruso Kinzhal es exactamente igual que cualquier otro misil, excepto que es prácticamente imparable. *



Yo que los generales del Pentágono estaría muy preocupado ante estas palabras


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Y los cientos de blindados serbios destruidos por la OTAN en 1999. Y luego resultó que era mentira, casi todo su arsenal estaba intacto.
> 
> Si le estuviera yendo mal a Rusia, el comportamiento de los medios y de las autoridades sería muy distinto. Una de las mejores armas de Occidente es la propaganda, eso lo tengo visto desde lo de Timisoara.



Jojojo

Extraído del "Manual del buen boy scout", por un tal Vladimir Putin, ilustre miembro de la represión soviética.


----------



## crocodile (23 Mar 2022)

Declaración del representante oficial del NM de la LPR, Capitán Filiponenko I.M. al 23 de marzo de 2022

♦El enemigo continúa aterrorizando a la población civil de la República, bombardeando las instalaciones de infraestructura civil de los asentamientos de primera línea de la LPR, que no representan un peligro para el enemigo y no son instalaciones militares.
Durante el último día, las formaciones armadas de Ucrania dispararon SESENTA Y SIETE proyectiles del URAGAN MLRS, piezas de artillería de 122 mm y morteros de 120 mm en todo el territorio de la República, las áreas de CUATRO asentamientos de la República fueron atacadas.
⚡Como consecuencia del bombardeo del asentamiento BRYANKA TRES casas, OCHO dependencias, un gasoducto de presión media y la escuela secundaria No. 4 de Bryankovskaya sufrieron daños.
➖También, a raíz del bombardeo de N. p. PERVOMAISK, la institución educativa de educación vocacional secundaria "Pervomaisky College" y el departamento de actividades de supervisión y prevención del Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia de la LPR resultaron dañados.
❗Con el fin de suprimir la actividad de fuego contra civiles de la República, las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania desde donde se disparó el fuego fueron detectadas y destruidas rápidamente por armas de fuego en servicio.
La Milicia Popular continúa brindando asistencia humanitaria a los residentes de los territorios liberados de la República.
Fuerzas del NM de la LPR entregaron ayuda humanitaria al asentamiento. Rubizhne, y también continúan llevando a cabo la evacuación de civiles.


----------



## Honkler (23 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Británicos en edificios de Irpin.



Yo en su lugar me largaba, la inteligencia rusa ya los debe tener fichados… en cualquier momento…. BOOOOOOOMMMMM


----------



## computer_malfuction (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Si este nivel de destrucción es real, no sé cuanto más podrán aguantar los ucros por mucho material ligero que envíe la OTAN,,,
> 
> 
> *Informe de Igor Konashenkov, portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, a las 10.00 horas del 23 de marzo de 2022*
> ...





Algo pesado está entrando también...

Pero no se preocupe ud, aguantarán.

Tienen huevos y dinero de nuestros impuestos, que no falte.


----------



## arriondas (23 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jojojo
> 
> Extraído del "Manual del buen boy scout", por un tal Vladimir Putin, ilustre miembro de la represión soviética.



Tú sólo sabes decir gilipolleces, ¿verdad? Acorde con tu nivel.


----------



## Treefrog (23 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Pues para tenérsela jurada ya llevan 2 millones de acogidos, la mayor parte en casas particulares, y son los habitantes de esa región los que más puestos de trabajo tienen en Polonia.



Pero hasta antes de la guerra decían que habia más de 1 millón de ucranianos en Polonia, con que cada uno reciba a 2 familiares en su casa, pues ya tienes 2 millones de acogidos.
3/4 de lo mismo en media Europa , incluida Rusia. Ucrania tenía 52 millones de habitantes en 1993 , y la última estimación antes de la guerra es de alrededor de 41 millones.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (23 Mar 2022)

....según el ex comandante de las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas de Rusia, diputado de la Duma Estatal de la facción de Rusia Unida, Vladimir Shamanov, las unidades polacas, si avanzan hacia el territorio de Ucrania, se enfrentarán a una derrota total. 

El excomandante en jefe también expresó la opinión de que la operación especial de las tropas rusas se llevaría a cabo hasta las fronteras de Ucrania con Polonia...


----------



## John Nash (23 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Tú sólo sabes decir gilipolleces, ¿verdad? Acorde con tu nivel.



Sé condescendiente con Cayetano-Froilan. No está bien meterse con los nobles endogámicos.


----------



## crocodile (23 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa anunció la finalización de la limpieza de Verkhnetoretsky en batallas con la 25ª Brigada Aerotransportada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. También se anunció que tomaron la estación de tren Novobakhmutovka (que no debe confundirse con el pueblo del mismo nombre).

El Ministerio de Defensa también informa que han comenzado las batallas por Novomikhailovka. Esta ya es la segunda línea de defensa que cubre la carretera Maryinka-Kurakhovo. Después de la captura de Novomikhailovka, se abren perspectivas de una mayor presión sobre Marinka desde el sur.

@boris_rozhin


----------



## Minsky Moment (23 Mar 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Pero hasta antes de la guerra decían que habia más de 1 millón de ucranianos en Polonia, con que cada uno reciba a 2 familiares en su casa, pues ya tienes 2 millones de acogidos.
> 3/4 de lo mismo en media Europa , incluida Rusia. Ucrania tenía 52 millones de habitantes en 1993 , y la última estimación antes de la guerra es de alrededor de 41 millones.



Se ha hablado más bien de 27 millones. Hubo mucha emigración a partir de 2014, en parte por las "revoluciones" y en parte porque el régimen más corrupto de Europa no ha dejado de empobrecer su país año tras año.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (23 Mar 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Pasa lo mismo con los musulmanes balcánicos, en Bosnia, se ponen ciegos de Rakija y de Tuzlanski (la cerveza bosniaca)



Los musulmanes de la península ibérica eran iguales, los almorávides y almohades intentaron meterlos en vereda sin mucho éxito.


----------



## Bishop (23 Mar 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Que ridículo de Rusia. Rusia solo es propaganda. Y las amenazas nucleares de Putin son de perdedor. El sabe que si lanza un ataque nuclear rusia desaparece del mapa en 5 minutos. *No puede vencer al arsenal nuclear de la otan . Muy superior al ruso. No va hacer nada.*



Vaya empanada mental lleváis algunos. En una guerra termonuclear total no gana nadie, *perdemos todos*. Ya puede tener la OTAN lo que les de la gana. ¿Sabes lo que es la MAD? Las armas termonucleares estratégicas se tienen justamente para amenazar con ellas, no para usarlas. Es un aviso de no me sigas tocando los cojones como tienes por costumbre (ante quien no las tiene) o nos vamos TODOS a tomar por culo.

De todas formas... ¿tú no te ibas a Finlandia ya mismo? ¿A qué coño esperas? Con la tabarra que diste, ya te hacíamos allí defendiendo la patria del malvado oso ruso...


----------



## frangelico (23 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Se ha hablado más bien de 27 millones. Hubo mucha emigración a partir de 2014.



Me sorprendio el otro día escuchar a Javier Nart que no son ni 30M. Es un descontrol muy grande, demasiado. Una cosa es perder el 20-30% de la población como los bálticos o Bulgaria y Rumanía, pero hablamos de casi la mitad . Donde se mete tanta gente ?


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Sé condescendiente con Cayetano-Froilan. No está bien meterse con los nobles endogámicos.



Mejor noble que perroflauta.


----------



## John Nash (23 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Se ha hablado más bien de 27 millones. Hubo mucha emigración a partir de 2014, en parte por las "revoluciones" y en parte porque el régimen más corrupto de Europa no ha dejado de empobrecerse año tras año.











Ucrania - Población 2021


Ucrania cerró 2021 con una población de 40.997.698 personas, lo que supone un descenso de 421.019 personas, 1.286.254 mujeres y 1.109.610 hombres, respecto a 2020, en el que la población fue de 41.418.717 personas.




datosmacro.expansion.com





52 millones en 1991. 41 en 2020.


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> ....según el ex comandante de las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas de Rusia, diputado de la Duma Estatal de la facción de Rusia Unida, Vladimir Shamanov, las unidades polacas, si avanzan hacia el territorio de Ucrania, se enfrentarán a una derrota total.
> 
> El excomandante en jefe también expresó la opinión de que la operación especial de las tropas rusas se llevaría a cabo hasta las fronteras de Ucrania con Polonia...



Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja

Qué manera de intentar distraer con lo de la "Polonia invasora", jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja son uds tremendos.


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Tú sólo sabes decir gilipolleces, ¿verdad? Acorde con tu nivel.



Sigue, sigue en tu nube, veréis cuando los muertos os lleguen al pueblo lo que os vais a reír.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (23 Mar 2022)

Justificaciones de paquismo militar cagadas por cuentas follaputis


----------



## Minsky Moment (23 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Ucrania - Población 2021
> 
> 
> Ucrania cerró 2021 con una población de 40.997.698 personas, lo que supone un descenso de 421.019 personas, 1.286.254 mujeres y 1.109.610 hombres, respecto a 2020, en el que la población fue de 41.418.717 personas.
> ...



Pero deben de ser estimaciones. Dicen que no hay censo oficial desde hace dos décadas. Es un estado que, si no es fallido, no anda lejos.


----------



## quinciri (23 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Pues para tenérsela jurada ya llevan 2 millones de acogidos, la mayor parte en casas particulares, y son los habitantes de esa región los que más puestos de trabajo tienen en Polonia.



Esto del "fraternal aocogimiento" es otro falseamiento de la realidad por parte los "mass mierda" otanicos.
Hasta donde yo sé no todos los polacos están demasiado satisfechos con la avalancha de ucranianos, razones de memoria histórica aparte.


----------



## John Nash (23 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Pero deben de ser estimaciones. Dicen que no hay censo oficial desde hace dos décadas. Es un estado que, si no es fallido, no anda lejos.



Todo lo tutelado por USA está más o menos fallido. Forma parte del proceso. Sólo interesa el pillaje de recursos y mantener peleles low cost.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Mar 2022)

el asunto es que esas zonas no son rusas etnicas que putinean, nunca lo han sido, es una fantasia fabricada por la propaganda, por lo que la limpieza etnica que estan realizando es congruente con un escenario de adquisicion territorial y repoblación. Los manuales de hacer esas cosas estan aun frescos en el imperio.



*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Los 10 millones de desplazados a la zona occidental de Ucrania son los "Rusos étnicos" que Putler iba a "Liberar" que soberana cagada...............


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Justificaciones de paquismo militar cagadas por cuentas follaputis





"Además, la carencia de material agudiza el ingenio y evita lesiones de espalda".


----------



## Minsky Moment (23 Mar 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Esto del "fraternal aocogimiento" es otro falseamiento de la realidad por parte los "mass mierda" otanicos.
> Hasta donde yo sé no todos los polacos están demasiado satisfechos con la avalancha de ucranianos, razones de memoria histórica aparte.



Los pueblos tienen muy poca memoria histórica entre otras cosas porque el 90% de los mortales bastante tiene con solucionar el día a día como para tener tiempo además para estudiar libros tochos. Pero los gobernantes no tienen ningún problema en resucitar el pasado en cuanto les interesa para sus propios intereses de poder. En ese momento, de arriba a abajo siempre, la memoria, convenientemente filtrada y perfilada, vuelve de repente a masas enteras de población. Tenemos ejemplos muy cercanos.


----------



## Treefrog (23 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Se ha hablado más bien de 27 millones. Hubo mucha emigración a partir de 2014, en parte por las "revoluciones" y en parte porque el régimen más corrupto de Europa no ha dejado de empobrecer su país año tras año.



27 millones en lugar de los 40 de wikipedia, sería brutal, pero plausible, Ucrania era un desastre absoluto.


----------



## otroyomismo (23 Mar 2022)

Me pregunto si es posible juzgar con ecuanimidad la guerra de Ucrania. El bombardeo mediático, unánime diario y unidireccional (como con el covid), diseñado para provocar reacciones emocionales que anulen la capacidad de raciocinio, ha provocado una extrema parcialidad de la opinión pública occidental, aunque no así en el resto del mundo. “El corazón tiene razones que la razón no alcanza”, decía Pascal, y es cierto. Resulta imposible no conmoverse e indignarse al ver las sobrecogedoras imágenes que causa el horror de la guerra. Sin embargo, no podemos quedarnos ahí ni reducir una realidad compleja a un simplismo maniqueo y pueril.
Sin duda, existen motivos objetivos para estar sesgados ante este conflicto. En una entrevista en _Le Figaro,_ un general francés apuntaba acertadamente a que somos “culturalmente más sensibles al débil, a David frente a Goliat” y también “a la herencia histórica y psicológica de la amenaza soviética en tiempos de la Guerra Fría”, lo que distorsiona nuestra percepción de Rusia. El general insistía en que era difícil formarse una opinión equilibrada dada la propaganda “de ambos bandos” y parecía envidiar “la prudencia mostrada por el resto del mundo (…), que no ha apoyado a Occidente sin por ello tomar partido por Rusia[1]”.
*La guerra es entre EEUU y Rusia*
En efecto, si creemos (equivocadamente) que el conflicto es entre Rusia y Ucrania resulta inevitable identificar a Rusia con el matón Goliat. No obstante, sabemos que Ucrania, siendo víctima, no es actor principal, pues su gobierno es una marioneta de EEUU. Y si la guerra es entre EEUU y Rusia, ¿quién es el fuerte y quién el débil? Porque en el mundo sólo hay un Goliat menguante, que es EEUU, y un Goliat ascendente, que es China, y los demás somos todos David de mayor o menor tamaño, incluyendo Rusia (mal que le pese a Putin). Desde esta perspectiva, más ajustada a la realidad, el pobre pueblo ucraniano sería el inaceptable daño colateral inocente (no así su gobierno) de un conflicto entre EEUU y Rusia causado por la expansión hacia el Este de la OTAN forzada por EEUU, que desoyó las advertencias rusas durante 15 años y despreció las reservas mostradas por unas renuentes Francia y Alemania. Por tanto, la consigna repetida _ad nauseam_ de que la agresión rusa no responde a provocación alguna es, simplemente, mentira.
Reconocer que existe una causa de este conflicto provocado por EEUU no implica justificar la desproporcionada, brutal e injustificable reacción rusa por la que han muerto 925 civiles, según datos provisionales de la ONU[2]. Son cuestiones que merecen juicios independientes, y así lo entiende el ecuánime presidente de Sudáfrica, que fue profesor invitado de Derecho en la Universidad de Stanford[3] y se postula como posible mediador: “El análisis de las causas de este conflicto, compartido por prestigiosos expertos en relaciones internacionales y muchos políticos, indica que esta guerra podía haberse evitado si la OTAN hubiera hecho caso a las advertencias de algunos de sus propios dirigentes y funcionarios a lo largo de los años de que su expansión hacia el Este provocaría una mayor inestabilidad en la región. A pesar de que sea importante comprender las causas del conflicto, no podemos aprobar, sin embargo, el uso de la fuerza ni la violación de las leyes internacionales[4]”. Es difícil expresarlo mejor.
*¿Es Putin el problema?*
El objetivo central de la campaña de propaganda occidental ha sido la demonización personal de Putin como no se ha hecho con ninguno de los numerosos dictadores que pululan por nuestro planeta, incluyendo algunos amigos íntimos de EEUU. Este retrato lo pintaría hoy – no antes de febrero del 2022 – como un loco expansionista nostálgico del imperio soviético, expansionismo que muchos conocedores de la realidad rusa ponen en duda. El Director del _Intelligence Project_ de la _Harvard Kennedy School_ Paul Kolbe, con una trayectoria de 25 años en la CIA, aclaraba en 2019 que Putin “no está tratando de reconstruir la Unión Soviética, pero quiere tener vecinos sólidos, quiere que se acepte que Rusia tenga esferas de influencia y quiere poder asegurarse que las amenazas no se acerquen a su frontera[5]”.
Me parece importante recalcar que el resto del mundo observa con creciente resentimiento que un país como EEUU, que mantiene 750 bases militares en 80 países diferentes sin importarle si son democráticos o no[6], acuse de expansionismo a otro. Este doble rasero que defiende abiertamente EEUU (“las reglas son para vosotros, no para mí”) fue irónicamente criticado por Putin en un artículo firmado por él mismo en 2013. En aquellos tiempos Putin aún podía escribir (y publicar en el _New York Times)_ que su relación con Obama estaba marcada “por una creciente confianza”. El artículo, destinado a despertar la simpatía del mundo no occidental, decía así: “Es extremadamente peligroso animar a la gente a considerarse excepcional, sea cual sea la motivación. Hay países grandes y pequeños, ricos y pobres, los que tienen una larga tradición democrática y los que todavía están buscando su camino hacia la democracia. Todos somos diferentes, pero cuando pedimos las bendiciones del Señor, no debemos olvidar que Dios nos creó iguales[7]”. Si Putin es un expansionista, ¿dónde está la evidencia histórica de que lo es tras 22 años en el poder? Y ¿por qué no se le acusó de ello antes? La explicación más probable es que el relato que quiere explicar la invasión de Ucrania como una repentina fiebre imperialista de un individuo enloquecido se ha construido _a posteriori _para disimular que el principal responsable de esta crisis “es Occidente, y en particular Norteamérica[8]”, según John Mearsheimer, profesor de Relaciones Internacionales de la Universidad de Chicago, en un artículo publicado en _The Economist_.
No cabe ninguna duda que un yonqui del poder autoritario como Putin tiene todos los rasgos de la patología del poder, pero ¿es Ucrania una obsesión personal? No lo parece, pues la pertenencia de Ucrania a la OTAN es considerada por Rusia – y no sólo por Putin – una “amenaza existencial”. William Burns, actual Director de la CIA y ex embajador de EEUU en Rusia, dejó claro en sus memorias (publicadas en 2019) que “la entrada de Ucrania en la OTAN es la más roja de las líneas rojas para la élite rusa y no sólo para Putin”, añadiendo: “En más de dos años y medio de conversaciones con personajes clave de Rusia, desde los más cavernícolas del Kremlin hasta los liberales más críticos con Putin, aún no me he encontrado con nadie que no vea la entrada de Ucrania en la OTAN como una desafío directo a los intereses de Rusia[9]”. En la misma línea, la experta Alexandra Vacroux afirmaba en un encuentro celebrado en Harvard en 2019 que “es un error pensar que Putin es el problema[10]”.
*Propaganda*
La propagada bélica de ambos bandos hace siempre difícil hacerse una idea de la marcha de cualquier conflicto y exige un constante ejercicio de escepticismo independientemente de la simpatía que genere uno de los contendientes. En el caso de Ucrania, y sin observadores independientes sobre el terreno, vivimos un sorprendente oscurecimiento informativo, pues el contendiente ruso permanece hermético (salvo por sus gélidos partes de guerra, censurados por Occidente) y el ucraniano está inmerso en una campaña de propaganda tan estridente que desgraciadamente ha perdido toda credibilidad, aunque sea la única fuente de “información” de los medios occidentales (que dan por bueno, sin verificarlo, todo lo que les cuentan). En palabras de un exasesor militar del Secretario de Defensa de EEUU, “la mayor parte de la información que sale de Ucrania se desacredita como mentira en 24/48 horas[11]”.
El mismo valor propagandístico tiene la canonización del presidente ucraniano por parte de la prensa occidental como “héroe” a ojos de una ignorante opinión pública. Esta caracterización causa perplejidad a cualquiera que conozca un poco la realidad de Ucrania. ¿Debemos olvidar que es uno de los países más corruptos del mundo[12] y que ya en 2019 el 12% de su población (más que Venezuela) había tenido que emigrar?[13] ¿Debemos olvidar que uno de sus oligarcas, acusado de alzamiento de bienes, fue valedor de Zelensky[14] y que en mayo del 2021 éste mandó arrestar al líder de la oposición parlamentaria democrática prorrusa y cerró de manera totalitaria todos sus medios de comunicación[15] con el visto bueno de los americanos? Naturalmente, el líder de la oposición prorrusa es tan títere de los rusos como Zelensky lo es de los norteamericanos, pero el golpe de mano de Zelensky/EEUU fue otra provocación directa a Rusia. Y para más inri, hace sólo dos días Zelensky ordenó la suspensión de actividades de once partidos de la oposición[16]. ¿Cómo encajan estos datos con la imagen de un paladín de la libertad de un Estado libre y democrático?
*¿Qué quiere Rusia?*
Aparentemente, Rusia invadió Ucrania con un objetivo militar, un objetivo territorial, un objetivo “policial” y un objetivo político. El objetivo militar era destruir la capacidad militar del ejército ucraniano, y eso lo ha logrado en pocos días. Así, goza de una casi absoluta superioridad aérea, como demuestran las estériles peticiones ucranianas de que se cree un espacio de exclusión aérea, y de una abrumadora superioridad terrestre. La ventaja inicial rusa, no obstante, se ha visto temporalmente frenada por la inesperada llegada masiva de eficaces armas ofensivas provistas por la OTAN, que han levantado la moral ucraniana: misiles tierra-aire _Starstreak _y _Stinger_, capaces de derribar aviones de combate a baja altitud, misiles anticarro _NLAW_ y _Javelin_, ligeros, rápidos, operados por una o dos personas y capaces de neutralizar un carro de combate a 4 km de distancia, drones de combate turcos TB2 armados con misiles MAM, cuya eficacia quedó probada en el reciente conflicto entre Armenia y Azerbayán, y drones merodeadores kamikaze tipo _Harpy_ isrealíes o _Switchblade_ americanos, baratos y eficientes. Los drones son vulnerables a los avanzados sistemas rusos de guerra electrónica como el Pole-21 o las unidades móviles _Krasukha_, pero los misiles pueden alargar el conflicto, que es lo que pretende EEUU.
El objetivo territorial de la invasión rusa parece consistir en asegurar la independencia de la rusófila región de Donbass en Ucrania oriental y la consolidación de Crimea como parte de Rusia. De ahí la importancia de Mariupol, castigada ciudad portuaria del mar de Azov. El siguiente mapa, que habrán visto en muchos medios, resulta muy elocuente (fuente: El País):





Las posiciones rusas, en rojo, apenas han variado en semanas e indican que en la inmensa mayoría del territorio de Ucrania no hay ni un solo soldado ruso (ni lo habrá). Los medios occidentales lo atribuyen a la resistencia ucraniana dando por sentado que el objetivo ruso es la completa ocupación del país. Más allá de que anexionarse Ucrania implicaría precisamente lo que Rusia quiere evitar, esto es, tener más frontera en común con la OTAN y no un estado medianero neutral, esta teoría presenta flancos débiles.
Con 150.000 hombres el objetivo ruso difícilmente puede ser la ocupación de un país del tamaño y población de Ucrania. Para que se hagan una idea, en la Segunda Guerra Mundial la Alemania nazi reunió 1,5 millones de soldados para tomar la mitad de Polonia, y en la primera Guerra del Golfo EEUU y sus aliados reunieron cerca de 900.000 hombres para entrar en Iraq. Así, el contingente ruso estaba diseñado para destruir la capacidad de combate y, sobre todo, la voluntad de combatir del bando ucraniano y la consecución de sus otros objetivos, incluyendo objetivos territoriales limitados al Este y Sur del país donde la población simpatiza más con Rusia. Nótese que en una encuesta del 2015 sólo el 20% de los ciudadanos de Odesa apoyaba entrar en la OTAN[17]. El cerco de Kiev, en el norte, no parece tener como objetivo, por ahora, la toma de la ciudad, sino apretar la tenaza para forzar la negociación. Toda guerra es, ante todo, una confrontación de voluntades, pero este conflicto en particular no es tanto un enfrentamiento militar (perdido de antemano por Ucrania) cuanto una prueba de resistencia en la que cada bando quiere que el contrario llegue lo más debilitado posible a la inexorable negociación.
Por otro lado, parece evidente que Rusia no contaba con el apoyo europeo, que ha dado alas a Zelensky para posponer lo inevitable (aun a costa de su propia población). Rusia ha perdido la iniciativa que buscaba una rápida capitulación ucraniana, lo que no obsta para que el ejército ucraniano esté derrotado y no haya guerrilla posible en un país sin selvas ni montañas, salvo que ocupe las ciudades utilizando de facto a su población civil como escudo humano.
*¿Desnazificar Ucrania?*
El objetivo “policial” de la invasión consiste en la eliminación de elementos ucranianos que los rusos tildan de neonazis. De hecho, la justificación más extravagante esgrimida por Putin para invadir Ucrania – siendo Zelensky de origen judío – ha sido buscar su “desnazificación”. Esta terminología tiene un claro valor propagandístico de cara a la opinión pública rusa, pues recuerda a la Gran Guerra Patriótica (la II Guerra Mundial) cuya victoria se conmemora en Rusia como Fiesta Nacional. Sin embargo, tiene un fondo verosímil, aunque obsoleto.
Un artículo de _Foreign Policy_ del 2014 reconocía “la incómoda verdad” de que “una parte importante del gobierno de Kiev y de los manifestantes que lo llevaron al poder son, en realidad, fascistas[18]”. Recuerden que éste fue el gobierno resultante del golpe de Estado del 2014, apoyado por EEUU, que derrocó a un presidente democráticamente elegido. _Foreign Policy_ menciona al partido _Svoboda_, fundado como Partido Social-Nacional de Ucrania (“un nombre deliberadamente evocador del Partido Nacionalsocialista” o nazi), que impuso el ucraniano como única lengua de la Administración “marginalizando instantáneamente al tercio de la población de Ucrania (y el 60% de la de Crimea) que habla ruso”. Según _Foreign Policy_, uno de sus parlamentarios habría fundado el Centro de Investigación Política Joseph Goebbels y tildado el Holocausto de “período brillante” de la Historia[19]. La creación de milicias armadas “neonazis” (como el Batallón Azov, cuyo cuartel general es precisamente Mariupol) también ha causado preocupación en los últimos años[20] e incluso hoy en día[21]. Aunque este “neonazismo” sea hoy políticamente residual en Ucrania, quizá explique la tibia y prudente posición de Israel en este conflicto, más allá de que su verdadera preocupación sea el nuevo acuerdo nuclear con Irán (donde Rusia tiene un papel que jugar).
Finalmente, el objetivo político de la violenta invasión rusa es asegurarse definitivamente una Ucrania neutral no perteneciente a la OTAN, petición “sumamente razonable” (en palabras de un exembajador de EEUU en la URSS[22]) cuya aceptación, de haber obrado EEUU de buena fe, habría evitado el que probablemente haya sido el conflicto más evitable de la historia.
Frente a esta invasión, EEUU ha impuesto una serie de sanciones económicas sin precedentes. ¿Quiénes serán los grandes perdedores de estas sanciones, los norteamericanos o los europeos? Seguro que conocen la respuesta, que analizaremos en el siguiente artículo.










Guerra y paz… ¿y verdad? - Fernando del Pino Calvo-Sotelo


¿Es posible juzgar con ecuanimidad la guerra de Ucrania? El bombardeo mediático, unánime diario y unidireccional (como con el covid), diseñado para provocar reacciones emocionales que anulen la capacidad de raciocinio, ha provocado una extrema parcialidad de la opinión pública occidental, aunque...




www.fpcs.es


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Mar 2022)

estan tan acostumbrados a mentir en todo que se les escapa que pueden hacerlo sobre 2+2=4



Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Justificaciones de paquismo militar cagadas por cuentas follaputis


----------



## arriondas (23 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Sigue, sigue en tu nube, veréis cuando los muertos os lleguen al pueblo lo que os vais a reír.



Sí, será eso, mongolín...


----------



## Dylan Leary (23 Mar 2022)

US officials prepare bill to freeze Russia's gold reserves by about $132 billion, - media

In the US, a bipartisan group of senators is working with the Treasury Department to try to block Russia's roughly $132 billion in gold reserves following its invasion of Ukraine.

Gold is one of the few remaining assets that Putin can use to keep the Russian economy from falling further.


----------



## ferrys (23 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Justificaciones de paquismo militar cagadas por cuentas follaputis



¿Pero tanto le cuesta hablar como un ser humano y no como un autentico subnormal?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Mar 2022)

Lo que quiere el imperio pederasta es realizar una limpieza etnica al sur para integrar esos territorios en el khanato. Porque los ucranianos, incluso los rusoparlantes ucranianos, son inintegrables en Mordor; por algo votaron independencia en 1991.
Por ello el terrorismo descarnado sobre la poblacion civil, estan buscando que huyan de sus casas.



otroyomismo dijo:


> Me pregunto si es posible juzgar con ecuanimidad la guerra de Ucrania. El bombardeo mediático, unánime diario y unidireccional (como con el covid), diseñado para provocar reacciones emocionales que anulen la capacidad de raciocinio, ha provocado una extrema parcialidad de la opinión pública occidental, aunque no así en el resto del mundo. “El corazón tiene razones que la razón no alcanza”, decía Pascal, y es cierto. Resulta imposible no conmoverse e indignarse al ver las sobrecogedoras imágenes que causa el horror de la guerra. Sin embargo, no podemos quedarnos ahí ni reducir una realidad compleja a un simplismo maniqueo y pueril.
> Sin duda, existen motivos objetivos para estar sesgados ante este conflicto. En una entrevista en _Le Figaro,_ un general francés apuntaba acertadamente a que somos “culturalmente más sensibles al débil, a David frente a Goliat” y también “a la herencia histórica y psicológica de la amenaza soviética en tiempos de la Guerra Fría”, lo que distorsiona nuestra percepción de Rusia. El general insistía en que era difícil formarse una opinión equilibrada dada la propaganda “de ambos bandos” y parecía envidiar “la prudencia mostrada por el resto del mundo (…), que no ha apoyado a Occidente sin por ello tomar partido por Rusia[1]”.
> *La guerra es entre EEUU y Rusia*
> En efecto, si creemos (equivocadamente) que el conflicto es entre Rusia y Ucrania resulta inevitable identificar a Rusia con el matón Goliat. No obstante, sabemos que Ucrania, siendo víctima, no es actor principal, pues su gobierno es una marioneta de EEUU. Y si la guerra es entre EEUU y Rusia, ¿quién es el fuerte y quién el débil? Porque en el mundo sólo hay un Goliat menguante, que es EEUU, y un Goliat ascendente, que es China, y los demás somos todos David de mayor o menor tamaño, incluyendo Rusia (mal que le pese a Putin). Desde esta perspectiva, más ajustada a la realidad, el pobre pueblo ucraniano sería el inaceptable daño colateral inocente (no así su gobierno) de un conflicto entre EEUU y Rusia causado por la expansión hacia el Este de la OTAN forzada por EEUU, que desoyó las advertencias rusas durante 15 años y despreció las reservas mostradas por unas renuentes Francia y Alemania. Por tanto, la consigna repetida _ad nauseam_ de que la agresión rusa no responde a provocación alguna es, simplemente, mentira.
> ...


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (23 Mar 2022)

Sumy y Chernígov completamente cercadas


----------



## ferrys (23 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> US officials prepare bill to freeze Russia's gold reserves by about $132 billion, - media
> 
> In the US, a bipartisan group of senators is working with the Treasury Department to try to block Russia's roughly $132 billion in gold reserves following its invasion of Ukraine.
> 
> Gold is one of the few remaining assets that Putin can use to keep the Russian economy from falling further.



Si, ahora cuando entre Zelenski por Moscú se lleva el oro, Esta tarde o mañana.


----------



## Burbujo II (23 Mar 2022)

*PRECIO BRENT 118$*


----------



## Minsky Moment (23 Mar 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> 27 millones en lugar de los 40 de wikipedia, sería brutal, pero plausible, Ucrania era un desastre absoluto.



Aquí hablan de 35 millones estimados según algún analista independiente en 2020, el último censo es de 2001, se supone que habrían estado a punto de hacer otro en 2020-2021, pero a saber.









Ukraine’s Quiet Depopulation Crisis


The government is trying to entice its people back, not entirely successfully.




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (23 Mar 2022)

arsenchik dijo:


> me da que Ukrania se va a quedar sin mar



Y es posible que sin tierra.


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Mar 2022)

Bonitos juguetes del tito Putin.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Mar 2022)

27 es la despoblacion que el kremlin se ha propuesto con la "desnaczifcacion" para integrar los solares que queden al sur en el imperio pederasta.
No haceis mas que repetir esa absurda cifra para blanquear que nunca ha existido genocidio, que ucrania ya tenia solo 27 M.
Ya lo dijo también el Orinal Baños.
Es asociaocion con el genocidio el crimen que perpetrais.



Minsky Moment dijo:


> Se ha hablado más bien de 27 millones. Hubo mucha emigración a partir de 2014, en parte por las "revoluciones" y en parte porque el régimen más corrupto de Europa no ha dejado de empobrecer su país año tras año.


----------



## Burbujo II (23 Mar 2022)

*El diésel lleva camino de subir 3 céntimos hoy.*

*Es decir, mañana vuelve a los máximos de hace 15 días.*


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Teuro (23 Mar 2022)

lostsoul242 dijo:


> Esta guerra es para anexionar un pais , o parte de el , para siempre . No para destruirlo , saquear sus recursos y ser echados a patadas de alli a los pocos años . Hay muchas diferencias entre las invasiones del nazismo-OTANFATO y esta . Provocar la huida de ukro-polacos que ya no volveran jamas es solo uno de los muchos objetivos que se estan consiguiendo , de hecho les ponen alfombra roja y si no fuera porque los azovitas obligan a los hombres a quedarse y "luchar" serian muchos mas los anti-rusos que se habrian largado del pais .



Es una forma de hacer limpieza étnica moderna. En los años 40 ninguna nación aceptaría 10 millones de refugiados como ahora, por eso exterminaban. Ahora son "menos crueles", no hacen fosas comunes, sino que se les abre las puertas de par en par por un lado y por otro machacas para que se vayan.


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

En la mañana del 23.03.2022 en el sector Verkhnetoretskoye.

Las posiciones de la 25ª Brigada Combinada de Ucrania han sido bombardeadas desde la mañana.
Ayer, las fortificaciones de las AFU en el sector del puente de Novobakhmutivka sufrieron graves daños.
Uno de los tres cañones autopropulsados que bombardeaban las afueras de Yasynuvata y Shirokiy Balka fue destruido.
Hoy, la artillería está suprimiendo las concentraciones de equipos de las AFU en el sector de Krasnogorovka, en el distrito de Yasynuvata.
En Verkhnetoretskoye, las tropas del DNR han llegado al punto de cruce de ferrocarril en el pueblo de Troitskoye.
En el pueblo de Novoselovka-2, la calle inferior está ocupada...
*
Hay novedades positivas en el avance de las tropas del DNR en Peski...


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Mar 2022)

_A la salida de Mariupol, un oficial disfrazado de mujer fue detenido._


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Mar 2022)

No se a que esperan los paises OTAN para expulsar a los diplomáticos del imperio pederasta, se tiene que levantar un telon de acero con esa bosta. A mi lo que me preocupa ahora mismo es que los emigrantes rusos que salen de ese shithole luego sean coptados por la madre tierra abortera y empleados para desestabilizar las naciones que les han dado todo lo que no les dio el imperio pederasta. Creo que hay mucho de ese perfil en burbuja.



Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 995846
> Ver archivo adjunto 995848


----------



## Kreonte (23 Mar 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Los rusos son como las mujeres, excusas y excusas, nada es culpa suya. Típico comunista por otra parte.



Panucci seguramente ni tiene el graduado escolar pero ojo: 

*Pues mire cómo están las cosas en Rusia.*

_Cuando se habla de guerra son siempre errores. Creo que es también un problema político. *Los políticos no llegaron a un acuerdo y tienen mucha responsabilidad en esta guerra. Los que tienen que negociar son ellos y han negociado mal.*_


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (23 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *El diésel lleva camino de subir 3 céntimos hoy.*
> 
> *Es decir, mañana vuelve a los máximos de hace 15 días.*



Alpargatismo in coming...


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Mar 2022)

_AFP sigue mostrando el imaginario "Túnel de la Esperanza" para Mariupol - hilarante
La prensa occidental os está mintiendo a todos para que "Ucrania esté ganando" con estos mapas de mierda

_


----------



## arriondas (23 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Me sorprendio el otro día escuchar a Javier Nart que no son ni 30M. Es un descontrol muy grande, demasiado. Una cosa es perder el 20-30% de la población como los bálticos o Bulgaria y Rumanía, pero hablamos de casi la mitad . Donde se mete tanta gente ?



Aquí en Perm veo a no pocos ucranianos. Durante estos últimos años, te cruzabas con unos cuantos coches con matrícula ucraniana.

Entre los que se han ido a Rusia, a Polonia, a Alemania, a España, a Francia, a Turquía (sí, también allí), a Canadá... No debe haber ni 30 millones en el país.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (23 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _A la salida de Mariupol, un oficial disfrazado de mujer fue detenido._



Ande andará...o más bien como terminó la " dueña," de las ropas..


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Mar 2022)

La foto sugiere demasiadas cosas...


----------



## Bartleby (23 Mar 2022)

Qué bonito, qué maravilla!!!.

Dentro de 10 o 15 años, cunado la guerra de Ucrania quede lejos, cuando todo lo que está por venir haya dado numerosos giros de gión, cuando estemos inmersos en ese nuevo mundo, nuevo orden mundial que se está gestando y cuando el relato interesado se haya impuesto como parte de la historia, los que hoy apoyan con su silencio estas cosas, serán los primeros en condenarlas, diciendo eso que tanto les gusta de "a mi nadie me va a dar lecciones...". Será así, y lo sabemos


----------



## El concienciao (23 Mar 2022)

"Estoy vivo". Wali, el francotirador más letal del mundo, desmiente su muerte en Ucrania


Por
El Confidencial
23/03/2022 - 09:33 Actualizado: 23/03/2022 - 10:20

¿Dónde estaba Wali? Desde el pasado 15 de marzo, el paradero del francotirador canadiense llamado Wali y apodado como 'el francotirador más letal del mundo' era un misterio. Los medios rusos le daban por muerto en un ataque a la región de Mariúpol en apenas 20 minutos de combate contra las fuerzas especiales rusas. Pero ni estaba luchando en la ciudad costera al sureste de Ucrania ni estaba muerto. "Estoy vivo, como podéis ver", comenta entre risas al tener que aclarar él mismo a la cadena canadiense CBC News en una entrevista por videollamada que "no tiene ni un rasguño".

La información sobre el fallecimiento de Wali llevaba circulando durante una semana en medios chinos y rusos. Aseguraban que las tropas de Moscú habían acabado con él en apenas 20 minutos de combate, vanagloriándose de haber asesinado al francotirador "con un récord por el disparo mortal a mayor distancia". Durante ese periodo, este exmiembro de las Fuerzas Armadas de Canadá estaba en la línea del frente de la región de Kiev con el teléfono apagado.

"Vi una bola de fuego pasarme a tres metros de la cabeza. Fue surrealista", explica Wali, que ha regresado “ileso” de su primera misión en la capital, y agrega que no ha disparado a nadie, pero ha podido revelar varias posiciones de la artillería rusa que permitieron "recuperar terreno al enemigo". "Es como una guerra de machos que inflan el pecho mientras se lanzan grandes obuses unos a otros. La mitad del trabajo es esconderse para protegerse", sostiene.

Cuando se trasladó a un lugar seguro en Ucrania para descansar del combate y encendió el móvil, descubrió cientos de mensajes de personas preocupadas por su estado. "Fui el último en enterarme de que estaba muerto", afirma Wali, que se ha hecho famoso en todo el mundo tras unirse a la Legión Extranjera de Ucrania para combatir al Ejército de Rusia, llamada Norman Brigade.

El ahora reconvertido en informático con 40 años ha explicado a la cadena que no durmió ni comió durante los días que estuvo en el frente y narra como en su viaje de vuelta desde Kiev a una zona franca pudo ver parajes "apocalípticos" de devastación causados por los incesantes bombardeos rusos. Wali explica que un día sintió la presión de una explosión cercana y al girarse vio un precioso tinte anaranjado en el cielo y pensó qué "hermoso atardecer". "Era la ciudad en llamas. Todo está destruido", aclara.

Tras aclarar que seguía vivo, Wali señala a la CBC News que todavía está tratando de responder a la "cascada de mensajes" y, de hecho, algunas personas cercanas le están haciendo preguntas sobre su historia personal para probar su identidad por el temor a una nueva 'fake news' rusa. "No entiendo por qué Rusia está haciendo esto, porque es muy amateur", sostiene.

La Norman Brigade, que depende directamente de las autoridades ucranianas, pero que tiene su propia cadena de mando, está formada por soldados voluntarios con casi media docena de canadienses, que no reciben salario para no ser considerados mercenarios.


----------



## Zhukov (23 Mar 2022)

¿De qué está orgullosa Ucrania?

útil artículo para dar zascas sobre la realidad de 404









Александр Роджерс: А есть ли чем гордиться Украине? За что именно ей слава?


Все мы за последние годы миллионы раз слышали бесконечное «Слава Украине». Если бы украинцы делали что-то полезное так часто, как они это орут, то, возможно, не находились бы там, где оказались. Но, тем не менее, факт налицо: мы продолжаем слышать бесконечное бездумное повторение пустого лозунга...




politobzor.net


----------



## bakunin2020 (23 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> La foto sugiere demasiadas cosas...



¿Están comiendo "cacheira de porco" o mercenario nazi ahumado en salazón?


----------



## Albion (23 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> La foto sugiere demasiadas cosas...



No sé yo si esta guerra no le va a pasar factura. Y de las gordas.
Por otro lado, melasf... Bueno, no que el suegro me cortaría el cuello.


----------



## Octubrista (23 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Me sorprendio el otro día escuchar a Javier Nart que no son ni 30M. Es un descontrol muy grande, demasiado. Una cosa es perder el 20-30% de la población como los bálticos o Bulgaria y Rumanía, pero hablamos de casi la mitad . Donde se mete tanta gente ?



Las cifras de la población de Ucrania no son fiables, pero hay datos que dan pistas, y si por los años 2018-20 había un envío de remesas desde Rusia a Ucrania que rondaba el 12 a 15% del PIB de Ucrania, ya se puede interpretar la gran cantidad de ucranianos que trabajan en Rusia y envían dinero a sus familiares.

Son cifras de remesas propias de países como Rep. Dominicana.

Seguramente hay datos indirectos, como el número de líneas telefónicas (fijas, y móviles), contratos de electricidad, porcentaje de escolarizados, etc, que cruzados den pistas de que la población ucraniana está más cerca de 30 millones que de 40.


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Mar 2022)

Albion dijo:


> No sé yo si esta guerra no le va a pasar factura. Y de las gordas.
> Por otro lado, melasf... Bueno, no que el suegro me cortaría el cuello.



Quiero creer que són sus hijas...

Pero esa cubertería, esa vajilla y ese "entorno", para un desayuno informal con tus hijas, no se...habla bastante de la clase de líder "popular" y en lo que se convertiría con más poder.


----------



## Caracalla (23 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> En serio alguien se piensa que Rusia está interesada en conquistar hasta tener las mismas fronteras de la URSS? Solo se lo pueden creer aquellos a los que pensar y razonar les da dolor de cabeza. Que gana Rusia con eso, no gana nada y pierde mucho, debería parar en el Dnieper.



Por?

Porque regalar a la Otan el territorio que se recuperó con toneladas de sangre para expulsar a los Nazis?

Esto no es solamente una cuestión económica o diplomática. Esto es una venganza y la guerra en Ucrania es solo el primer acto y seguramente uno de los menos importantes.

Es muy posible que Occidente tenga una situación de tal catastrofe en unos meses que nadie se acuerde de Ucrania.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Ya no son transportistas de ultraderecha ....??? Que raro no?? Ahora si son personas normales que ven su trabajo peligrar mes a mes sin que nadie haga nada ... Si el PIS saca ese reportaje es que algo ha cambiado. Se ve que esta vez el comodín de Franco no iba a servir y han tenido que recular.



están pensando en usar los reyes enterrados en le Escorial como próximos comodines, en nada Alfonso XIII al cementerio de la Almudena, son traslados funerarios sanos o algo


----------



## amcxxl (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (23 Mar 2022)

torque_200bc dijo:


> Polonia desata la operacion Oder Shield y se queda con Galicia y Volynia, Hungria coge su cacho de los carpatos tambien. El desenlace que sorprendio a nadie.
> 
> Cuando todo esto termine a mucha peña se le va a quedar cara de gilipollas.



Si las tropas polacas entran en Galitzia y se atrincheran, los rusos no se detendran ante ninguna bandera de Polonia, de la UE o de la Nato, un acuerdo secreto con los rusos, tampoco lo veo, *que le podrian ofrecer a Vladimir, palabras y buenos deseos ???. *


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Supongo que sabrás que la Ortodoxia en Ucrania no es la misma que la de Rusia...y Amsterdam...en fin...el peso de la ortodoxia rusa es menor que en Denia



y los Cristianos Uniatas ukros que dicen?


----------



## Egam (23 Mar 2022)

Escombridos dijo:


> Muchos se remontan a la época de los zares rusos incluso al nacimiento de Cristo si hace falta para justificar o buscar una razón honrosa para lo que está haciendo Putin, sin duda tienen que ser igual de monstruos que el.



No, con el golpe de estado de 2014 me vale


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> De estrategia nueva nada.
> Es la misma estrategia desde el minuto 1.
> Los medios españoles deberían leer este hilo de burbuja. No hay otro lugar con información en español como éste.
> Desde el 24 de febrero hemos repetido que Rusia no tiene prisa alguna. Se va a dedicar a limpiar el Donbas y el Sur.
> ...



por cierto a ti que mote te han puesto los rusos, tradúcemelo al español y tal


----------



## Escombridos (23 Mar 2022)

Egam dijo:


> No, con el golpe de estado de 2014 me vale



Ese en el que ciudadanos cranianos prorusos atacaron se relevaron contra el gobierno legítimo de Ucrania y la rata de Putin los apoyo militarmente?


----------



## Argentium (23 Mar 2022)

*El embajador de Rusia en Indonesia dice que Putin planea asistir a la cumbre del G20*
10:28 || 23/03/2022


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Mar 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Rusia no tiene la capacidad para una 3 guerra mundial. Polonia sola barre a rusia. A Putin se lo van a cargar el propio ejército ruso, como se siga alargando la guerra. *El ejercito ruso no va permitir que un loco vaya a la guerra nuclear que provocará la destrucción de rusia por su ego*.



Ni China tampoco lo puede permitir, sólo hay que ver un mapa del este de Rusia para intuir el porqué, antes pasarían _cositas_


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Aquí en Perm veo a no pocos ucranianos. Durante estos últimos años, te cruzabas con unos cuantos coches con matrícula ucraniana.
> 
> Entre los que se han ido a Rusia, a Polonia, a Alemania, a España, a Francia, a Turquía (sí, también allí), a Canadá... No debe haber ni 30 millones en el país.




Mira, otro pretexto ruso:

"Ej que la estamos repoblando, daban tanta pena esas villas vacías".


----------



## Egam (23 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El nuevo truco de Google Traductor es dejar de traducir frases.
> Sigue utilizando aumentar parrafos duplicados.



Deje de usar jewtube, Google, facefuck & co hace años.
Para traducciones uso deepl o yandex. Para cuando tengo dudas,la parienta.


----------



## Seronoser (23 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> por cierto a ti que mote te han puesto los rusos, tradúcemelo al español y tal



El 80% de mis amigos son armenios.
Me llaman Խոսրով


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El embajador de Rusia en Indonesia dice que Putin planea asistir a la cumbre del G20*
> 10:28 || 23/03/2022



Le van a hacer la ola, seguro.

Le veo de alma de la reunión, todo el mundo ansiando departir con él.


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Pues no me extrañaría que Polonia terminara pillando algo de cacho. Creo que tenía disputas históricas con Ucrania
> Los famosos tractores arrastrando blindados, capturan uno, lo mueven y cuentan 20.
> 
> Los que están medio quemados mañana los queman enteros y ya han destruido uno más o depende del ángulo de la foto o el vídeo 3 o 4



ahí te equivocas en una fina maniobra estratégica la fuerza de maniobra de tractores se ha desplazado a benidorm


----------



## Impresionante (23 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El embajador de Rusia en Indonesia dice que Putin planea asistir a la cumbre del G20*
> 10:28 || 23/03/2022



Lógicamente es en la India


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El 80% de mis amigos son armenios.
> Me llaman Խոսրով



seras cabron traduce


----------



## Seronoser (23 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> seras cabron traduce



jejeje Khosrov.
Kh en ruso es J


----------



## Egam (23 Mar 2022)

Escombridos dijo:


> Ese en el que ciudadanos cranianos prorusos atacaron se relevaron contra el gobierno legítimo de Ucrania y la rata de Putin los apoyo militarmente?



Qué parte de golpe de estado no ha entendido? O consideras las revoluciones de color "espontáneas" y financiadas por NGO (siempre están los mismos detrás) totalmente democráticas?
Deja las drogas, de verdad.
Vers las cosas mucho más claras.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (23 Mar 2022)

A quien no escandalice esto es porque es una basura y una escoria que debe de estar encerrada y apartada de la gente normal. Estoy empezando a entender a los que vinieron a luchar a Europa hace 80 años a limpiar ESTA MIERDA. Entiendo a Putin y al pueblo ruso, entiendo los desfiles de la victoria y el recuerdo a La Guerra Patriotica. Cerdos de mierda, ¿otra vez con estas gaitas?. Y encima apoyados por la OTAN y la prensa judia, manda huevos...


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> Pa flipar. Ni los Delta manejan ese material.



cuando esto acabe habrá que estar atentos ala teletienda de armas que van a montar los chechenos en la intelnet, que la boda con la ukra sale cara, precios interesantes veremos


----------



## eltonelero (23 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Zelenski invita al Papa a convertirse en mediador con Rusia para resolver la guerra en Ucrania.*
> El presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*, ha hablado este martes con el *Papa Francisco*, y le ha ofrecido adoptar un papel de mediación con *Rusia *para avanzar en la resolución de la *guerra en Ucrania*.
> 
> El *Papa Francisco* ha criticado implícitamente a *Rusia *y ha calificado la *guerra en Ucrania* como una "masacre sin sentido" injustificada.
> ...



Palabrería vacua. Voy a empez
El Papa de mediador no tiene sentido alguno


Fígaro dijo:


> Le van a hacer la ola, seguro.
> 
> Le veo de alma de la reunión, todo el mundo ansiando departir con él.



me imagino que harán alguna performance tipo no queres reunirse con el en público o dejarle solo.


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

MAEZAL dijo:


>



si estuviesen haciendo un trio seria vicioso sucio y muy demijrante


----------



## crocodile (23 Mar 2022)

⚡ 70% de Mariupol bajo el control de la RPD y la Federación Rusa

Entonces, alrededor del 70% del desarrollo residencial ya está bajo el control de las tropas de la RPD y la Federación Rusa. Eliminamos las zonas industriales, donde se encuentran tanto nuestras unidades como los grupos de neonazis.

Debe entenderse que la comunicación con los destacamentos de asalto individuales es extremadamente inestable y algunas calles cambian de manos más de una vez al día. Además, la situación está cambiando rápidamente.

Sin embargo, el esquema general de la situación en Mariupol se ve exactamente así. Nuestros infantes de marina están haciendo un trabajo heroico con la ayuda del batallón somalí. Apoyo para la limpieza: del Ministerio del Interior de la RPD, las fuerzas especiales de la MGB y el 1.er batallón de las fuerzas especiales de la NM de la DPR, el 9.º regimiento, el 107.º batallón de la reserva de la mafia, así como combatientes de la República de Chechenia.

¡Solo queda un poco para ganar!

Wargonzo


----------



## tomcat ii (23 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El embajador de Rusia en Indonesia dice que Putin planea asistir a la cumbre del G20*
> 10:28 || 23/03/2022



Deberian poner un segurata en la puerta. A ver señor tiene ustec VIP, no?, fuera.


----------



## arriondas (23 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Lógicamente es en la India



Y desde luego, los líderes de India, China, Turquía, Brasil, Arabia Saudí, etc, hablarán con Putin sin problemas.


----------



## Treefrog (23 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es una forma de hacer limpieza étnica moderna. En los años 40 ninguna nación aceptaría 10 millones de refugiados como ahora, por eso exterminaban. Ahora son "menos crueles", no hacen fosas comunes, sino que se les abre las puertas de par en par por un lado y por otro machacas para que se vayan.



Y con la misma acción para hacer la limpieza étnica 2022-style desestabilizas a tus adversarios , dado que la masa de refugiados en un entrorno de materias primas escasas, inflación y recesión es una bomba social.


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


>



Van de cuento en cuento..que si los nazis, que si las armas nucleares, que si los laboratorios, ahora que si Polonia amenazante.. 

La factoría de trolas rusa tiene mucha solera, es un siglo ya tratando de engañar a su pueblo y al resto del Mundo...


----------



## frangelico (23 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Aquí en Perm veo a no pocos ucranianos. Durante estos últimos años, te cruzabas con unos cuantos coches con matrícula ucraniana.
> 
> Entre los que se han ido a Rusia, a Polonia, a Alemania, a España, a Francia, a Turquía (sí, también allí), a Canadá... No debe haber ni 30 millones en el país.



Mirando por ahí veo datos variables pero si que hay una caída del 10-12% en el número de líneas móviles por habitante desde 2012. Y en otra estadística veo una bajada de 27 a 17M de líneas. Pero no hay una cosa como nuestra CNMC con informes detallados sobre el tema y supongo que por eso aparecen variaciones en las fuentes.

Las matriculaciones de coches se desploman desde 2012 y son muy bajas, un 60% inferiores y en cifras absolutas están por debajo de la Comunidad Valenciana o al nivel de Bulgaria más o menos (en per capita mucho menos ,claro, porque en Bulgaria son solo 7M).

Las remesas suman cerca del 10% del PIB, muchísimo si comparamos con el 3 de Bulgaria o Rumanía


----------



## NS 4 (23 Mar 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Se va a liar muy gorda lo que no se es que ganan estos que se pasan por el foro todo el dia diciendo que rusia es mierda y que no tienen nada que hacer, pero si es que aunque fuera verdad tiran 3 o 4 bombas nucleares por donde les de la gana y ya la han liado.
> 
> No se a quien quieren engañar con tanta tonteria, tampoco se que traman.
> 
> ...



No perdamos el norte...la elite esta en disminuir poblacion a como de lugar...

Juzgo que Vladimiro si debe querer a sus rusos bastante cuando trata de aislarse y blindarse ante el apocalipsis zombi que se nos viene encima...


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Y desde luego, los líderes de India, China, Turquía, Brasil, Arabia Saudí, etc, hablarán con Putin sin problemas.




Será si acaso en el cuarto de baño y por lo bajini, no te digo lo impopular que resulta que te vean dándole la mano a un criminal.

Y eso de Brasil, Turquía, Saudí...menos menos, no os hagáis pajas.

Que todavía te saluden en la escalera no significa que no sepan que eres un vecino hijo de puta.


----------



## Seronoser (23 Mar 2022)

119 dólares el petróleo de nuevo...1,09 el euro dolar...
Tic tac


----------



## .Kaikus (23 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Rusia está expandiendo sus métodos para generar reemplazos, incluida la expansión del reclutamiento forzoso en el óblast de Donetsk y obligando a los rusos con grandes cantidades de deuda a firmar contratos militares a cambio de la exención de las obligaciones de crédito. [7]



Esa informacion proviene del bando ucraniano, hay que cogerla con pinzas, se sabe algo de contratistas rusos, de la empresa Grupo Wagner u otras, en la guerra de Ucrania ???.

PD- Al inicio del conflicto del Donbass si que hicieron acto de presencia.


----------



## Atonito (23 Mar 2022)

Tenia claro que los Ukronazis de Azov eran unas mariconas, pero nunca pensé que tanto....


----------



## Honkler (23 Mar 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Deberian poner un segurata en la puerta. A ver señor tiene ustec VIP, no?, fuera.



Exactamente por?


----------



## Escombridos (23 Mar 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Qué parte de golpe de estado no ha entendido? O consideras las revoluciones de color "espontáneas" y financiadas por NGO (siempre están los mismos detrás) totalmente democráticas?
> Deja las drogas, de verdad.
> Vers las cosas mucho más claras.



Que drogas mamarracho desinformado? ....el gobierno legítimo de Ucrania fue elegido democráticamente, en segunda vuelta, con un 97 % de votos ....aquí te dejo parte de la historia, el resto la buscas y te informas tú solito : Entre tanto comenzó la guerra del Donbás en la que las tropas rusas invadieron el territorio del este de Ucrania


----------



## Lma0Zedong (23 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Esa informacion proviene del bando ucraniano, hay que cogerla con pinzas, se sabe algo de contratistas rusos, de la empresa Grupo Wagner u otras, en la guerra de Ucrania ???.
> 
> PD- Al inicio del conflicto del Donbass si que hicieron acto de presencia.



Siguen publicando cosas a diario: REVERSE SIDE OF Z MEDAL


----------



## Escombridos (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ⚡ La Duma Estatal de la Federación Rusa votó por unanimidad las enmiendas a la ley, que equiparan a los participantes de la SVO en Ucrania con veteranos de combate, con todos los beneficios que les corresponden.



CUANTAS CHORTINAS RUSAS POR CABEZA?


----------



## Argentium (23 Mar 2022)

*NOVAK DE RUSIA DICE QUE HAY ESCASEZ DE 1 MLN BPD DE PETRÓLEO EN LOS MERCADOS GLOBALES*
11:30 || 23/03/2022


----------



## frangelico (23 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> cuando esto acabe habrá que estar atentos ala teletienda de armas que van a montar los chechenos en la intelnet, que la boda con la ukra sale cara, precios interesantes veremos



Va a cambiar radicalmente el panorama de la seguridad en Europa. Habrá derribos de aviones y helicópteros civiles y hasta militares. El material seguramente ya está entrando a los mercados.


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> La foto sugiere demasiadas cosas...



que numero de esposa tienen esas dos?


----------



## Trajanillo (23 Mar 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Por?
> 
> Porque regalar a la Otan el territorio que se recuperó con toneladas de sangre para expulsar a los Nazis?
> 
> ...



Porque ahora mismo Rusia no creo que esté capacitada para luchar contra toda la OTAN ella sola.

Otra cosa es que a la OTAN si le interese ese enfrentamiento pero que moralmente no pueda asumirlo sin provocación por medio.

Ahora mismo Occidente esta en la más absoluta crisis economica y creo en mi modesto entender que no tienen ninguna herramienta para revertirla, subir tipos hará que la cosa se acelere y dejarlo como está nos lleva igualmente a la ruina. Por lo tanto lo que temo es que desde EEUU se esté buscando una guerra en Europa para recuperar la economía en la postguerra como paso antaño y que ellos sean la locomotora. 

Pero es inocente pensar que esta vez no se van a ver perjudicados.

Esto tiene muy mala cara y no es por culpa de los rusos, si no por la avaricia de un occidente desbocado que se ha pensado que el planeta es suyo.


----------



## Jamgo (23 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Pero deben de ser estimaciones. Dicen que no hay censo oficial desde hace dos décadas. Es un estado que, si no es fallido, no anda lejos



En España hace tiempo que tampoco se lleva a cabo un censo poblacional. Venían a tu casa te dejaban unas hojas, para que consignaras todas las personas que vivían bajo el mismo techo.

Entre otras cosas, te preguntaban el nivel de estudios. En los último yo siempre me apuntaba como analfabeto, para que nunca me llamaran a una mesa electoral, ni para ejercer de jurado


----------



## amcxxl (23 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa publicó imágenes de cómo un barco de la Armada rusa golpeó instalaciones militares ucranianas con ocho misiles Kalibr en el arsenal en el pueblo de ORZHEV, 14 kilómetros al noroeste de la ciudad de RIVNE. 
Como resultado del ataque, se destruyó un gran arsenal con armas y equipos militares de las tropas ucranianas, incluidos los recibidos de los países occidentales. 


El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa mostró imágenes de lanzamientos del sistema de misiles balísticos Bastion en la infraestructura militar ucraniana.


El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa publica imágenes de la destrucción del lanzador del sistema de defensa aérea S-300 de Ucrania


----------



## explorador (23 Mar 2022)

Pues ya sabe que tiene que hacer la OTAN, enviar una fuerza de paz armada hasta los dientes, ya esta bien de estar acojonados con estos criminales que solo saben sacrificar población civil


----------



## tomcat ii (23 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Exactamente por?



Por ir con bambas, guapo.


----------



## .Kaikus (23 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La UE condena la nueva pena contra Navalni y deplora la represión a civiles rusos.*
> La Unión Europea condenó "enérgicamente" el nuevo juicio contra el líder opositor ruso Alexéi Navalni, quien fue condenado este martes por un tribunal ruso a nueve años de prisión por estafa, y deploró la represión "sistemática" de la sociedad civil que se está "acelerando" con la guerra en *Ucrania*.
> 
> Los Veintisiete lamentaron "profundamente" que las audiencias judiciales contra Navalni se hayan llevado a cabo en un entorno cerrado de facto, en un penal a las afueras de Moscú, declaró el alto representante de la UE para la Política Exterior y de Seguridad, Josep Borrell, en un comunicado.



Recibir dinero del extranjero y no declararlo, esta penado por la ley en la FR y si ese dinero proviene de enemigos de Rusia, las penas se multiplican, el Navalny ese presentaba un aspecto demacrado, no le esta sentando nada bien su paso por prision.

*Ho tradito è vorrei morire !!!.*


----------



## Trajanillo (23 Mar 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Palabrería vacua. Voy a empez
> El Papa de mediador no tiene sentido alguno
> me imagino que harán alguna performance tipo no queres reunirse con el en público o dejarle solo.



El Zelenski es un provocador, esta ahí para vender una guerra en el resto del planeta, fijaros en los discurso que va dando por los diferentes parlamentos mundiales, solo dice lo que quiere oir el que tiene delante. En Japón habla de bombas nucleares, en Italia de otra cosa, en EEUU de otra, es un actor puesto ahí para provocar el desastre.


----------



## Salamandra (23 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Porque ahora mismo Rusia no creo que esté capacitada para luchar contra toda la OTAN ella sola.
> 
> Otra cosa es que a la OTAN si le interese ese enfrentamiento pero que moralmente no pueda asumirlo sin provocación por medio.
> 
> ...



Europa no puede luchar porque con un corte de gas y sin suministro de petróleo entero ,si prioriza la guerra, se queda sin luz y sin petróleo para suministros.

Con tiempo puede, por breve periodo de tiempo quizás ¿Pero dos meses con una población de inmigrantes que están en contra y que sin subsidios sociales son un polvorín, contando que las armas donadas (nada lights estén en la frontera en que las dejamos, que es mucho suponer.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (23 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Pues ya sabe que tiene que hacer la OTAN, enviar una fuerza de paz armada hasta los dientes, ya esta bien de estar acojonados con estos criminales que solo saben sacrificar población civil



¿Fuerza de paz?.....


----------



## ProfeInsti (23 Mar 2022)

El Ejército de Ucrania ha cifrado este miércoles en 15.600 los soldados rusos muertos en combate desde el inicio de la guerra.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (23 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Todo lo tutelado por USA está más o menos fallido. Forma parte del proceso. Sólo interesa el pillaje de recursos y mantener peleles low cost.



Hezpañistán es otro estado fallido, salvo cuando se trata de mandar efectivos a Perejil o al Piolín.


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> El Ejército de Ucrania ha cifrado este miércoles en 15.600 los soldados rusos muertos en combate desde el inicio de la guerra.



¿Y usted se lo cree?.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## ProfeInsti (23 Mar 2022)

El ministro de Exteriores de Rusia, *Sergei Lavrov*, ha advertido este miércoles de que el despliegue de fuerzas de pacificación de la OTAN en Ucrania provocaría enfrentamientos militares entre tropas de Rusia y de la Alianza Atlántica.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Pues para tenérsela jurada ya llevan 2 millones de acogidos, la mayor parte en casas particulares, y son los habitantes de esa región los que más puestos de trabajo tienen en Polonia.



Bueno bueno no exageremos, dependía del color de piel.


----------



## Trajanillo (23 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Europa no puede luchar porque con un corte de gas y sin suministro de petróleo entero ,si prioriza la guerra, se queda sin luz y sin petróleo para suministros.
> 
> Con tiempo puede, por breve periodo de tiempo quizás ¿Pero dos meses con una población de inmigrantes que están en contra y que sin subsidios sociales son un polvorín, contando que las armas donadas (nada lights estén en la frontera en que las dejamos, que es mucho suponer.



Europa no pinta una mierda, se hará lo que quiera EEUU y punto, para nuestra desgracia.


----------



## pirivi-parava (23 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Pues ya sabe que tiene que hacer la OTAN, enviar una fuerza de paz armada hasta los dientes, ya esta bien de estar acojonados con estos criminales que solo saben sacrificar población civil


----------



## Roscodevino (23 Mar 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Que ridículo de Rusia. Rusia solo es propaganda. Y las amenazas nucleares de Putin son de perdedor. El sabe que si lanza un ataque nuclear rusia desaparece del mapa en 5 minutos. No puede vencer al arsenal nuclear de la otan . Muy superior al ruso. No va hacer nada.



Putos panchitos tiraflechas
Que necesitáis un foro vuestro solito para retrasados mentales


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (23 Mar 2022)

Estamos viendo cosas deleznables e impensables en nuestra sociedad.
aquí tenemos como se trata de humanizar las acciones de mercenario de guerra, al que ya se le trata como una súper estrella de rock, que acude a un país del que no conoce ni el idioma, ni la cultura con la intención de matar a personas que participan en el conflicto bélico.
Una foto sonriente con su herramienta de muerte en un parque infantil.
Diabólico.


----------



## Minsky Moment (23 Mar 2022)

Jamgo dijo:


> En España hace tiempo que tampoco se lleva a cabo un censo poblacional. Venían a tu casa te dejaban unas hojas, para que consignaras todas las personas que vivían bajo el mismo techo.
> 
> Entre otras cosas, te preguntaban el nivel de estudios. En los último yo siempre me apuntaba como analfabeto, para que nunca me llamaran a una mesa electoral, ni para ejercer de jurado



En España el padrón se actualiza constantemente en cada ayuntamiento y las cifras nacionales se dan a final de año todos los años. Otra cosa es el llamado "censo de población y viviendas", vía encuesta.


----------



## Juan Palomo (23 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> El Ejército de Ucrania ha cifrado este miércoles en 15.600 los soldados rusos muertos en combate desde el inicio de la guerra.



Ayer dijo Luis Maria Ansón que la cifra más real son 400. Edito: seguramente ni tanto ni tan poco.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (23 Mar 2022)

Escombridos dijo:


> Que drogas mamarracho desinformado? ....el gobierno legítimo de Ucrania fue elegido democráticamente, en segunda vuelta, con un 97 % de votos ....aquí te dejo parte de la historia, el resto la buscas y te informas tú solito : Entre tanto comenzó la guerra del Donbás en la que las tropas rusas invadieron el territorio del este de Ucrania



97 % de los votos es un resultado espectacular, increíble.


----------



## Salamandra (23 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Europa no pinta una mierda, se hará lo que quiera EEUU y punto, para nuestra desgracia.



EEUU puede mandar lo que quiera. Pero si pide cerdos volando ¿volarán?.

A corto plazo no se puede y a medio tampoco.

Se necesita petroóeo y mucho para mover tanques y aviones de combate, tropas y suministros.

Pero si te cortan el gas, las centrales de ciclo combinado no funcionan y te quedas con cortes de luz.

Sin contar las reticencias de nuestros ejércitos que no se van a querer meter y si se meten se van a involucrar lo mínimo. ¿Mercenarios?. Pues si ya volaron unos pocos a ver quien es el que ahora se mete advertido en ese berenjenal.

Bueno si que los habrá: celulas durmientes o como se llamen ahora para trasladar la guerra a nuestras ciudades.

Ya tenemos los prolegómenos de estallidos sociales en Europa en forma de huelga de transporte, como para meterse en más fregados y más problemas.


----------



## explorador (23 Mar 2022)

Ojo, o yo leo mal, o Alemania se posiciona para que la OTAN intervenga en Ucrania a un dia de la reunión de la OTAN


----------



## Trajanillo (23 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> EEUU puede mandar lo que quiera. Pero si pide cerdos volando ¿volarán?.
> 
> A corto plazo no se puede y a medio tampoco.
> 
> ...



Estados Unidos ha dicho que vuelen los cerdos y ahí les tienes volando, mira como nos perjudican las sanciones y ahí estamos como idiotas haciéndoles caso.
Y lo ejércitos harán lo que digan los políticos como han hecho siempre.


----------



## Azrael_II (23 Mar 2022)

A Rusia no le va a quedar más remedio que tirar un arma táctica y al ser posible en una base de la OTAN. O cerca. Suena fuerte pero las "fuerzas de paz" es una declaración rastrera de guerra.

Hay otra opción y es que China invada Taiwán e Irán marche hasta Siria, en plan médico les de vehículos militares llegar hasta Deir - Ezzor y la base de EEUU en Siria, invitándolos a ir , marcha rápida a pesar de los ataques que puedan recibir.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (23 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Ojo, o yo leo mal, o Alemania se posiciona para que la OTAN intervenga en Ucrania a un dia de la reunión de la OTAN



Lo leí mal yo y tu, Alemania no quiere involucrarse lo dice el tweet en aleman.


----------



## paconan (23 Mar 2022)

Mariúpol como un solar


----------



## .Kaikus (23 Mar 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Chico, ¿vives en Rusia?



Vive en Zaragoza y no se ha leido este hilo, que lo lea...






Pro-atlantistas de mierda y demás escoria judeomorfa


Me ha sorprendido detectar aquí a un montón de hijos de puta defendiendo a ese club de degenerados corruptos estafadores ladrones asesinos saqueadores pederastas genocidas llamado OTAN. Se pueden discutir muchas cosas, pero [OTAN = tironucables sin excepción] es un AXIOMA...




www.burbuja.info





PD- Te equivocastes de trinchera, Mario !!!.


----------



## Tails (23 Mar 2022)

*Trump define la invasión rusa como "un holocausto" e insta a Putin a cesar su agresión*


----------



## Magick (23 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Aquí en Perm veo a no pocos ucranianos. Durante estos últimos años, te cruzabas con unos cuantos coches con matrícula ucraniana.
> 
> Entre los que se han ido a Rusia, a Polonia, a Alemania, a España, a Francia, a Turquía (sí, también allí), a Canadá... No debe haber ni 30 millones en el país.



Italia está llena, y no vienen descalzos precisamente…


----------



## lasoziedad (23 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>



Tanta historia con este video y que si los manpads y las perdidas rusas y eso y al final era un Mi-24 Ucraniano.
La peli era otra vez al revés, como viene siendo lo normal.


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> *Trump define la invasión rusa como "un holocausto" e insta a Putin a cesar su agresión*



Gñengñe no puede ser, es un doble pagado por los demócratas, a mí en Burbuja me dijeron que Trump era muy amigo de los enemigos de USA, gñe gñe


----------



## Silvia Charo (23 Mar 2022)

bakunin2020 dijo:


> ¿Están comiendo "cacheira de porco" o mercenario nazi ahumado en salazón?



Están comiendo zhizhig-galnash, chepalgash y a ver a ver... de postre creo que hay dos zorrupios pero no me haga mucho caso.


----------



## frangelico (23 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Italia está llena, y no vienen descalzos precisamente…
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 995949



Siempre escapan los más acomodados . Guerrear "ye de probes"


----------



## Minsky Moment (23 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Mariúpol como un solar



No veo solares, veo todos o casi todos los edificios en pie. Los árboles sin hoja y "pelusilla" de nieve, eso sí, todavía es invierno por esos lares.


----------



## Debunker (23 Mar 2022)

ABC Titula: " Alemania no dejará de comprar gas ni petróleo a Rusia ", luego entras en el artículo y no habla sobre eso , cosas raras en estos tiempos que vivimos, dado el titular lo doy por cierto, 









Alemania no dejará de comprar gas ni petróleo a Rusia


Scholz ha recabado apoyos para un presupuesto extraordinario de 100.000 millones de euros para mejorar el ejército alemán



www.abc.es


----------



## paconan (23 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> No veo solares, veo todos o casi todos los edificios en pie. Los árboles sin hoja y "pelusilla" de nieve, eso sí, todavía es invierno por esos lares.



Que te crees ? que eso se va a reconstruir?
Cuesta mas reparar eso que hacerlo todo nuevo


----------



## Wein (23 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> A Rusia no le va a quedar más remedio que tirar un arma táctica y al ser posible en una base de la OTAN. O cerca. Suena fuerte pero las "fuerzas de paz" es una declaración rastrera de guerra.
> 
> Hay otra opción y es que China invada Taiwán e Irán marche hasta Siria, en plan médico les de vehículos militares llegar hasta Deir - Ezzor y la base de EEUU en Siria, invitándolos a ir , marcha rápida a pesar de los ataques que puedan recibir.



Si te refieres a una nuclear no lo verán tus ojos.


----------



## Michael_Knight (23 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Mariúpol como un solar



Menos mal que iba a ser una "operación quirúrgica" y de "precisión".


----------



## Minsky Moment (23 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Que te crees ? que eso se va a reconstruir?



Pues no lo sé, no tengo ni idea, ni si esos edificios tienen daño estructural o lo que sea, simplemente con ese video no se puede juzgar nada, solo digo eso. Salvo que fuera todo escombro, como hemos visto tantas veces en tantas otras guerras, en ese caso sí estaría claro.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (23 Mar 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Me pregunto si es posible juzgar con ecuanimidad la guerra de Ucrania. El bombardeo mediático, unánime diario y unidireccional (como con el covid), diseñado para provocar reacciones emocionales que anulen la capacidad de raciocinio, ha provocado una extrema parcialidad de la opinión pública occidental, aunque no así en el resto del mundo. “El corazón tiene razones que la razón no alcanza”, decía Pascal, y es cierto. Resulta imposible no conmoverse e indignarse al ver las sobrecogedoras imágenes que causa el horror de la guerra. Sin embargo, no podemos quedarnos ahí ni reducir una realidad compleja a un simplismo maniqueo y pueril.
> Sin duda, existen motivos objetivos para estar sesgados ante este conflicto. En una entrevista en _Le Figaro,_ un general francés apuntaba acertadamente a que somos “culturalmente más sensibles al débil, a David frente a Goliat” y también “a la herencia histórica y psicológica de la amenaza soviética en tiempos de la Guerra Fría”, lo que distorsiona nuestra percepción de Rusia. El general insistía en que era difícil formarse una opinión equilibrada dada la propaganda “de ambos bandos” y parecía envidiar “la prudencia mostrada por el resto del mundo (…), que no ha apoyado a Occidente sin por ello tomar partido por Rusia[1]”.
> *La guerra es entre EEUU y Rusia*
> En efecto, si creemos (equivocadamente) que el conflicto es entre Rusia y Ucrania resulta inevitable identificar a Rusia con el matón Goliat. No obstante, sabemos que Ucrania, siendo víctima, no es actor principal, pues su gobierno es una marioneta de EEUU. Y si la guerra es entre EEUU y Rusia, ¿quién es el fuerte y quién el débil? Porque en el mundo sólo hay un Goliat menguante, que es EEUU, y un Goliat ascendente, que es China, y los demás somos todos David de mayor o menor tamaño, incluyendo Rusia (mal que le pese a Putin). Desde esta perspectiva, más ajustada a la realidad, el pobre pueblo ucraniano sería el inaceptable daño colateral inocente (no así su gobierno) de un conflicto entre EEUU y Rusia causado por la expansión hacia el Este de la OTAN forzada por EEUU, que desoyó las advertencias rusas durante 15 años y despreció las reservas mostradas por unas renuentes Francia y Alemania. Por tanto, la consigna repetida _ad nauseam_ de que la agresión rusa no responde a provocación alguna es, simplemente, mentira.
> ...



Vaya subnormalidad de mensaje cocinado por un proruso.

USA ya aviso de no hacer tratos con Rusia en temas como el gas (nord stream 2) que nos podía pasar lo que esta pasando ahora.

USA advirtio que de maniobras militares nada, que era todo mentira.

La guerra es en suelo Ucraniano, y las tropas que estan invadiendo son Rusas.


----------



## explorador (23 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Lo leí mal yo y tu, Alemania no quiere involucrarse lo dice el tweet en aleman.



Gracias por aclararlo, si efectivamente lo leí mal


----------



## Wein (23 Mar 2022)

Y el pacto nuclear con Irán paralizado por culpa de Rusia y ahora se suma USA, no sea cosa que los europeos puedan comprar petróleo barato aunque no le compren a Rusia.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (23 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> La foto sugiere demasiadas cosas...



Que no manda ni en su casa.


----------



## Burbujístico (23 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *PRECIO BRENT 118$*



Jaque mate de Putin 

Enviat des del meu POCOPHONE F1 usant Tapatalk


----------



## Silvia Charo (23 Mar 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Estamos viendo cosas deleznables e impensables en nuestra sociedad.
> aquí tenemos como se trata de humanizar las acciones de mercenario de guerra, al que ya se le trata como una súper estrella de rock, que acude a un país del que no conoce ni el idioma, ni la cultura con la intención de matar a personas que participan en el conflicto bélico.
> Una foto sonriente con su herramienta de muerte en un parque infantil.
> Diabólico.
> ...



No se meta con el bueno de Wali, hombre, él solo se dedica a volar seseras desde la retaguardia. No ve qué carita de niño pillo y que pinta de alfote tiene? Es el yerno que toda suegra querría tener. Para diabólicos ya tenemos a los rebanacuellos chechenos o al untermensch ukronazi.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 Mar 2022)

Los misiles cazabunkers rusos hacen cosas muy curiosas…


----------



## otroyomismo (23 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Vaya subnormalidad de mensaje cocinado por un proruso.



estas seguro?









Rafael del Pino Calvo-Sotelo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> No se meta con el bueno de Wali, hombre, él solo se dedica a volar seseras desde la retaguardia. No ve qué carita de niño pillo y que pinta de alfote tiene? Es el yerno que toda suegra querría tener. Para diabólicos ya tenemos a los rebanacuellos chechenos o al untermensch ukronazi.




Como nos pongamos a tirar de hemeroteca con las fotos del ajedrecista en plan caudillo guerrero se nos acaba el día...

Ojo, paja, viga...


----------



## Dylan Leary (23 Mar 2022)

Russia has almost completely turned into an absolutely no-fly zone for aviation.

More than 80% of aircraft in the skies of the Russian Federation are transit flights of Chinese airlines.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (23 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ⚡ 70% de Mariupol bajo el control de la RPD y la Federación Rusa
> 
> Entonces, alrededor del 70% del desarrollo residencial ya está bajo el control de las tropas de la RPD y la Federación Rusa. Eliminamos las zonas industriales, donde se encuentran tanto nuestras unidades como los grupos de neonazis.
> 
> ...



Batallón somalí? Jejeje


----------



## Bishop (23 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> El gas sin cambios
> 
> *Solicitud de tránsito de gas a través de Ucrania se mantuvo en el mismo nivel máximo*
> Moscú. 23 de marzo. INTERFAX.RU - La carga del corredor de transporte de gas de Ucrania el miércoles se mantiene en el mismo - máximo - nivel de un contrato a largo plazo (40 mil millones de metros cúbicos por año, o 109 millones de metros cúbicos por día).
> ...



La especia debe fluir... hasta que deje de hacerlo. O no...


----------



## Jamgo (23 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Pues ya sabe que tiene que hacer la OTAN, enviar una fuerza de paz armada hasta los dientes, ya esta bien de estar acojonados con estos criminales que solo saben sacrificar población civil



Con todos mis respeto
Una fuerza de paz armada hasta los dientes y numerosa ¿Por quién tu que estaría formada? ¿Sólo por mercenarios? ¿Por soldados profesionales de los distintos países? Con la llegada de las primeras bajas, que serían muy numerosas, inmediatamente la población desistiría y darían la espalda a los políticos implicados.
Eso es de primero de Putín. Él lo sabe y se está recreando en la invasión para que se nos quiten las ganas de intervenir en un conflicto en los que ponen los muertos -nosotros-, no tienen nada que ganar y mucho que perder: La Vida.


----------



## Silvia Charo (23 Mar 2022)

Por cierto, el tal Wali es en realidad Olivier Lavigne-Ortiz. Es quebecois pero debe tener algún ancestro español.


----------



## quinciri (23 Mar 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Estamos viendo cosas deleznables e impensables en nuestra sociedad.
> aquí tenemos como se trata de humanizar las acciones de mercenario de guerra, al que ya se le trata como una súper estrella de rock, que acude a un país del que no conoce ni el idioma, ni la cultura con la intención de matar a personas que participan en el conflicto bélico.
> Una foto sonriente con su herramienta de muerte en un parque infantil.
> Diabólico.
> ...



Lo del "civilizado occidente" resulta cada vez más repugnante.

A ver donde nos lleva tanta mierda.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Russia has almost completely turned into an absolutely no-fly zone for aviation.
> 
> More than 80% of aircraft in the skies of the Russian Federation are transit flights of Chinese airlines.



Un gran negocio para las aerolíneas en medio de un pico del petróleo.


----------



## frangelico (23 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Un gran negocio para las aerolíneas en medio de un pico del petróleo.



En realidad hay vuelos internos dentro de Rusia y de Rusia al menos a Georgia aparte de a China. 
.durante la Guerra fría era también así, a Asia se volaba por el Golfo o por la ruta polar


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Russia has almost completely turned into an absolutely no-fly zone for aviation.
> 
> More than 80% of aircraft in the skies of the Russian Federation are transit flights of Chinese airlines.




Es parte del plan, estúpido.

Quedarse sin aviones propios también.

Como Rusia anda fatal demográficamente, los viajes en tren de seis días a ver a la suegra a Vladivostok harán renacer la natalidad rusa.

Además, para ahorrar, los trenes irán sin calefacción.

Así no pararán de arrimarse unos a otros!


Ajedrez!!!


----------



## .Kaikus (23 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Su puta madre porque coño esos orcos no se afeitan las cejas son mas horrendos que los follacabras del medio oriente!



Los prefieres con las cejas depiladas, Asteriscos ???, carraspeo, carraspeo...

PD-


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> Por cierto, el tal Wali es en realidad Olivier Lavigne-Ortiz. Es quebecois pero debe tener algún ancestro español.



Todo un motivo de orgullo, para él y para España.


----------



## bigmaller (23 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Russia has almost completely turned into an absolutely no-fly zone for aviation.
> 
> More than 80% of aircraft in the skies of the Russian Federation are transit flights of Chinese airlines.



No menciona todos los vuelos de las compañias de loa paises del golfo a USA... 

Abrid el flight24 y veamos si es cierto...


----------



## Silvia Charo (23 Mar 2022)

Mala hierba nunca muere.


----------



## Teuro (23 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El embajador de Rusia en Indonesia dice que Putin planea asistir a la cumbre del G20*
> 10:28 || 23/03/2022



Sería perfecto que Indonesia invitara a Zelensky a la cumbre, aunque supongo que no hay 33. Si la cumbre fuera en RU sería otra cosa.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (23 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Ojo, o yo leo mal, o Alemania se posiciona para que la OTAN intervenga en Ucrania a un dia de la reunión de la OTAN



No sé alemán, pero según el traductor de Google el canciller Schloz dice: "Todos los días los ciudadanos me escriben preocupados: ¿Habrá guerra aquí con nosotros? Solo puede haber una respuesta a esta pregunta: en 80 años hemos evitado lo inimaginable, ¡tiene que seguir así! La #OTAN no se convertirá en participante de la guerra en #Ucrania."

El texto en inglés del tal Sergej Sumlenny es el que tacha esa postura de amoral y estúpida y pide marcha.


----------



## Teuro (23 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Le van a hacer la ola, seguro.
> 
> Le veo de alma de la reunión, todo el mundo ansiando departir con él.



Pues no se, lo mismo Biden se enfada si ve que todos los corros van a por Putin, lo mismo no puede seguir el paso.


----------



## JAG63 (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## computer_malfuction (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Teuro (23 Mar 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Palabrería vacua. Voy a empez
> El Papa de mediador no tiene sentido alguno
> me imagino que harán alguna performance tipo no queres reunirse con el en público o dejarle solo.



Si fuera un Papa de verdad ya debería haberse presentado en Kiev a riesgo de morir.


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> No menciona todos los vuelos de las compañias de loa paises del golfo a USA...
> 
> Abrid el flight24 y veamos si es cierto...



De todas maneras, hay que mencionar que, como otras zonas del planeta habitadas por seres subdesarrollados y /o censores, Rusia no suele estar trackeada.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (23 Mar 2022)

Wali francotirador canadiense en su pagina de facebook
Guerra en Ucrania...

Estoy vivo. Como prueba, aquí estoy en la posición de un super francotirador táctico comando guerrero de las fuerzas especiales en una piscina de pelotas.

Los rumores de que morí en combate fueron completamente ridículos. La verdad es que hemos tomado el terreno del enemigo además de causarle pérdidas. Lamentablemente también perdimos camaradas, muertos y heridos.

Los rusos tienen miedo de una pelea cerrada. Prefieren bombardear, una y otra vez, destruir casas, como matones frustrados.

Más detalles aquí: Des nouvelles de Wali | « J’ai été le dernier à apprendre que j’étais mort »


Fe y lucha


----------



## computer_malfuction (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## pepetemete (23 Mar 2022)

Ahora pañales Biden y el resto de marionetas OTAN van a escenificar el siguiente paso de su plan...meter una "fuerza de paz" y crear un casus belli con el que justificar un ataque contra Rusia...con todo lo que eso conlleva... no veo otra solución.

Esto solo lo podría parar otra fuerza que tenga verdadera intención de salvar la humanidad de una catástrofe nuclear...que tampoco lo veo.

Me da que sí o sí, nos vamos al guano de alguna de las maneras posibles.

Desabastecimiento, caos, ley marcial, ajustes de cuentas...en fin, el ambiente perfecto y conveniente para eliminar una buena parte de la población sin dar muchas explicaciones... que es lo que se busca desde un principio.

Todo la historia para justificarlo es simplemente un PUTO CIRCO.


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

El que se va a joder va a ser el ruso cuando tenga que volver a usar la Renfeski.


----------



## explorador (23 Mar 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> No sé alemán, pero según el traductor de Google el canciller Schloz dice: "Todos los días los ciudadanos me escriben preocupados: ¿Habrá guerra aquí con nosotros? Solo puede haber una respuesta a esta pregunta: en 80 años hemos evitado lo inimaginable, ¡tiene que seguir así! La #OTAN no se convertirá en participante de la guerra en #Ucrania."
> 
> El texto en inglés del tal Sergej Sumlenny es el que tacha esa postura de amoral y estúpida y pide marcha.



aclarado, es una mala traducción


----------



## Proletario Blanco (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Proletario Blanco (23 Mar 2022)

Shoigu destituyó al comandante del 6º Ejército debido a las enormes pérdidas de personal.

El ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu, destituyó de sus funciones al teniente general Vladislav Yershov, comandante del 6º Ejército de Armas Combinadas. Así lo informó el periodista Roman Tsymbalyuk.

Según él, Yershov fue destituido debido a las enormes pérdidas en el personal del ejército. Según datos preliminares, las pérdidas ascienden a más de 2.000 soldados, de los cuales unos 180 son reclutas.

Tsymbalyuk también agregó que ahora el teniente general está bajo arresto domiciliario, se está llevando a cabo una investigación en su contra.

¿Qué se sabe sobre el comandante del 6º ejército?

Vladislav Ershov: se convirtió en comandante del 6. ° Ejército de Armas Combinadas del Distrito Militar Occidental en febrero de 2019. Nació en la región de Moscú en 1975. Participó en las operaciones de la Federación Rusa en Siria. Antes de ser designado para un puesto en el 6º Ejército, fue el primer subcomandante del 49º Ejército de Armas Combinadas del Distrito Militar Sur.

Recibió varios premios, incluidos premios departamentales del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa.


----------



## John Nash (23 Mar 2022)

Lo que las milicias pacifistas ucros hacen a los civiles que tratan de huir de Mariupol:


----------



## MagicPep (23 Mar 2022)

con lo que le apreciamos don Lorenzo... quiere que nos rindamos sin luchar?


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Mar 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Ahora pañales Biden y el resto de marionetas OTAN van a escenificar el siguiente paso de su plan...meter una "fuerza de paz" y crear un casus belli con el que justificar un ataque contra Rusia...con todo lo que eso conlleva... no veo otra solución.
> 
> Esto solo lo podría parar otra fuerza que tenga verdadera intención de salvar la humanidad de una catástrofe nuclear...que tampoco lo veo.
> 
> ...



En el mismo momento en que la OTAN entre en guerra debemos de borrar nuestras cuentas, tenerlo claro.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (23 Mar 2022)

Mariupol sigue siendo un bastión que no se rinde, el invasor ruso opta por dejar sin agua y alimentos la ciudad para forzar su rendición afectando a mas de 400000 civiles que aún siguen en la ciudad








300.000 civiles resisten en Mariúpol sin agua ni electricidad


Zelenski cuenta como una pequeña de seis años quedó atrapada bajo los escombros de su casa, alcanzada por las bombas: murió sola, exhausta y asustada.<br>




www.heraldo.es


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Pues no se, lo mismo Biden se enfada si ve que todos los corros van a por Putin, lo mismo no puede seguir el paso.



Sí sí, todos van a ir corriendo a besarse con el leproso, no nos cabe duda.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (23 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Lo que las milicias pacifistas ucros hacen a los civiles que tratan de huir de Mariupol:



Ese video es de hace años. Métete tu propaganda roja por tu dilatado ojete.


----------



## computer_malfuction (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Proletario Blanco (23 Mar 2022)

En el cielo de la ciudad de Kiev se han visto restos de fósforo blanco. Esta sustancia también se ha visto en la ciudad de Kramatorsk, al este del país. Ucrania denuncia que el Ejército ruso está disparando munición con esta sustancia, algo que está prohibido por la Convención de Ginebra, al igual que las armas termobáricas, armas que desde Reino Unido aseguran que Rusia está utilizando en Ucrania.










Ucrania denuncia ataques rusos con armas con fósforo blanco


Las armas con fósforo blanco son armas químicas que están prohibidas por la Convención de Ginebra.




amp.antena3.com


----------



## capitán almeida (23 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



No hay huevos perros piratas....


----------



## Trajanillo (23 Mar 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Ahora pañales Biden y el resto de marionetas OTAN van a escenificar el siguiente paso de su plan...meter una "fuerza de paz" y crear un casus belli con el que justificar un ataque contra Rusia...con todo lo que eso conlleva... no veo otra solución.
> 
> Esto solo lo podría parar otra fuerza que tenga verdadera intención de salvar la humanidad de una catástrofe nuclear...que tampoco lo veo.
> 
> ...



Meter una fuerza de paz sin que los dos bando esten de acuerdo y cuando esa fuerza de paz va a estar claramente posicionada por una de las partes, yo lo llamaría declaración de guerra a Rusia.


----------



## pepetemete (23 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> En el mismo momento en que la OTAN entre en guerra debemos de borrar nuestras cuentas, tenerlo claro.



Claramente... la persecución entra en el juego de eliminar gente rápidamente , que es lo que buscan. 
Mira en Polonia, si eres pro-ruso , o te expulsan en el mejor de los casos o en caso de conflicto lincharte estaría bien visto.
Cuando Facebook ve con buenos ojos desear la muerte a los militares rusos , pues ya sabemos de que palo van los que dirigen esta mierda.

Harán lo que quieran porque son ellos quienes diseñan las reglas del juego en cada momentos de la historia.


----------



## John Nash (23 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Ese video es de hace años. Métete tu propaganda roja por tu dilatado ojete.



No, es de estos días. Pero me doy cuenta de que hasta a un nazi como tú le parece inconcebible porque contradice tu visión romántica friki de la resistencia ucronazi al invasor malote.


----------



## pepetemete (23 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Meter una fuerza de paz sin que los dos bando esten de acuerdo y cuando esa fuerza de paz va a estar claramente posicionada por una de las partes, yo lo llamaría declaración de guerra a Rusia.



Será simplemente una provocación más para que la gente se implique más en el conflicto y vayan asumiendo el "WAR MODE ON"


----------



## Don Meliton (23 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Los polacos nos llevan a la guerra, no aprendieron nada en 1939


----------



## lasoziedad (23 Mar 2022)

*El violento cruce de mensajes entre el dueño de Tesla y el líder de Chechenia*

*Elon Musk cambia su nombre en Twitter a Elona tras las amenazas del dirigente checheno, Ramzan Kadyrov* 

Elon Musk ha cambiado su nombre en Twitter por "Elona Musk" después de un violento cruce de mensajes con Ramzan Kadyrov, el líder de la República de Chechenia, por la oposición del directivo de Tesla a la invasión de Ucrania. El cruce de insultos ha ido en aumento a raíz de la invasión y las fuertes criticas del empresario a la figura de Vladimir Putin.

En un comunicado en Telegram, que fue compartido por el jefe de Tesla y Space X, el líder checheno le advirtió que no buscara un desafío con el presidente ruso. *"Elon Musk, un consejo: No midas tu fuerza con la de Putin"*, escribió Kadyrov. *"Vladimir Vladimirovich parecerá antideportivo cuando te gane a ti, un oponente mucho más débil"*.

*"Estáis en dos ligas diferentes. Y no hablamos sólo de artes marciales o judo, por ejemplo. ¿Cómo lo ves? ¿Estás tú en la esquina roja, un empresario y tuitero; y Putin, en azul, un político mundial y estratega, que inspira temor en Occidente y en los Estados Unidos?"*, añade el líder checheno. *"Por lo tanto, tendrás que inflar esos músculos para transformarte de la suave Elona en el brutal Elon que necesitas ser. Te propongo entrenar en uno de los varios centros de la República de Chechenia"*, añadió.

*Elon Musk* responde en Twitter: *“Si tiene miedo de pelear, aceptaré usar solo mi mano izquierda y ni siquiera soy zurdo”*, y auto firma como “Elona”.

El primer directivo de Space X y Tesla, se ha involucrado a fondo en la guerra de Ucrania, e incluso ha ofrecido sus satélites al país evitando que se corte internet en Ucrania.



El violento cruce de mensajes entre el dueño de Tesla y el líder de Chechenia


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> No, es de estos días. Pero me doy cuenta de que hasta a un nazi como tú le parece inconcebible porque contradice tu visión romántica friki de la resistencia ucronazi al invasor malote.



Es un troll del otanfato…solo mete ruido.


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

*Rusia y Ucrania han tenido dos intercambios de prisioneros, según Moscú.*
*Rusia *y *Ucrania *han llevado a cabo dos intercambios de prisioneros, ha declarado este miércoles la portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores,* María Zajárova*.
"El Ministerio de Defensa de *Rusia *organiza a diario corredores humanitarios y la evacuación de civiles de localidades (ucranianas). Además, se han llevado a cabo dos intercambios de prisioneros entre *Rusia *y *Ucrania*", ha dicho Zajárova en un comunicado, publicado en la web del ministerio.
Zajárova ha arremetido contra la *Unión Europea* por declaraciones sobre el uso de refugiados ucranianos por parte de *Rusia *como "un nuevo instrumento de presión".
"En realidad, son las autoridades de *Kiev *las que impiden la evacuación a nuestro país y empujan a los refugiados por la fuerza hacia el oeste. Muchos de ellos, aún así, intentan llegar a *Rusia*, donde tienen a sus familiares, pero los países europeos, principalmente *Polonia*, no se lo permiten", dijo la portavoz. Informa Efe
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/javascript%3Avoid(0);


----------



## ksa100 (23 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Muy bien, fuera esos hijos de la gran puta


----------



## ZARGON (23 Mar 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Batallón somalí? Jejeje



Batallon "Somalia" el del comandante Gibi (rip)


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

*El oligarca ruso dueño de Dia tras las sanciones por la guerra en Ucrania: "No tengo para vivir"*
El oligarca ruso *Mikhail Fridman*, dueño de los supermercados *Dia* asegura en una entrevista en exclusiva a _Bloomberg_ que tras las sanciones impuestas por la invasión rusa en Ucrania está arruinado. *Fridman*, de 57 años, nació y se crio en la Unión Soviética, en la ciudad de *Leópolis*, hoy en día en el oeste de* Ucrania*. Fue un oligarca de la primera ola, que hizo una fortuna en la banca y la energía antes de la llegada al poder de* Vladimir Putin*. "Conozco cada rincón de Leópolis", asegura a _Bloomberg_. "Siempre pensé que Ucrania resistiría".


----------



## kenny220 (23 Mar 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Los polacos nos llevan a la guerra, no aprendieron nada en 1939



Quizá si aprendieron, tanto de Katyn, como de Varsovia, como los 40 años posteriores


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

Canario...otro que está apañao.

Zángano, vicioso, maricon...


----------



## HUROGÁN (23 Mar 2022)

comavar su propia tumba.puter_malfuction dijo:


>



Impresionante metáfora de lo que el mundo está haciendo para abordar este conflicto, cavar su propia tumba.


----------



## computer_malfuction (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Bulldozerbass (23 Mar 2022)

Las hijas son bellísimas, pero cualquiera se lo echa de suegro.


----------



## pepetemete (23 Mar 2022)

Jooooooooder...


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

*Polonia convoca al embajador de Rusia y anuncia la expulsión de 45 diplomáticos.*
El portavoz del Gobierno de *Polonia*, *Stanisaw Zaryn*, ha anunciado este miércoles que el Ministerio de Exteriores ha convocado al embajador de *Rusia* y ha avanzado que 45 diplomáticos de ese país serán expulsados de *Polonia*.

Zaryn ha informado en una rueda de prensa en *Varsovia* de que los servicios secretos han preparado una lista de 45 personas "de círculos diplomáticos rusos" que será remitida al ministerio de Exteriores para proceder a su expulsión, por considerar que "trabajan para el servicio de inteligencia de *Rusia*".

Asimismo, fue convocado por el Ministerio de Exteriores polaco el embajador ruso en Varsovia, *Sergei Andreiev*, ha afirmado el portavoz del Gobierno.

Las autoridades polacas también informaron este miércoles de la detención en *Varsovia *de un empleado del Registro Civil de esa ciudad, acusado de espiar para *Rusia*.

El hombre, cuya identidad no se ha divulgado, "suministraba noticias e información que podrían dañar a la República de *Polonia*", según un comunicado oficial, y permanecerá en prisión preventiva durante al menos tres meses a petición del fiscal.

En una entrevista emitida en la televisión polaca este miércoles, el portavoz gubernamental *Michal Dworczyk* afirmó que "las actividades de los espías de Rusia son cada vez más intensas" en territorio polaco y añadió que "a veces no nos damos cuenta de cuán importante para la Inteligencia es información aparentemente trivial como, por ejemplo, la que consta en las instituciones locales". Informa Efe


----------



## Michael_Knight (23 Mar 2022)

Más bien es lo que pasa cuando quieres entrar en una ciudad a bombazo limpio y sin importarte quién haya dentro.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (23 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> No, es de estos días. Pero me doy cuenta de que hasta a un nazi como tú le parece inconcebible porque contradice tu visión romántica friki de la resistencia ucronazi al invasor malote.



Mira hijo puta.* He visto ese video antes de que empezara la guerra*. 

Y un saco de mierda como tu no va a colgar mentiras en este foro e irse de rositas. 

ASQUEROSO


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> No hay huevos perros piratas....



No va a hacer falta, gilipollas, ya tenemos una Ruta Hó-de-te que va suministrando material bélico pagado con los impuestos de todos.

En vuestro caso no os duele mucho el bolsillo porque sois perceptores netos, vagos parásitos.

Bueno, dejémoslo en que con el dinero de papi y mami se pagan ricas armas con las que se extermina a los invasores rusos.

Ajedrez!


----------



## Trajanillo (23 Mar 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Será simplemente una provocación más para que la gente se implique más en el conflicto y vayan asumiendo el "WAR MODE ON"



Que vamos a una guerra lo tengo claro y que quien la quiere es la OTAN(EEUU) lo tengo claro, pero como ahora moralmente van de guays no pueden iniciarla ellos por eso tienen al Zelinski provocando y llorando allá donde va y aislando y llevando a Rusia contra la pared para que comena un acto que les sirva de justificación para entrar con todo lo gordo.


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

*Los bombardeos no cesan en la región de Lugansk: Ucrania informa de tres muertos, dos de ellos niños.*
Tres personas han muerto en *Rubizhne*, en la región de *Lugansk*, incluidos dos niños, tras alcanzar un proyectil de Rusia un edificio en mitad de la noche. Al llegar al lugar, los servicios de rescate no pudieron hacer nada por sus vidas, informa el *Servicio Estatal de Emergencias* de *Ucrania *en Telegram.

Como resultado del bombardeo se han producido numerosos incendios en toda la región de *Lugansk*. En particular, una empresa de industria ligera, una escuela y varios apartamentos en Rubizhne. El gasoducto se ha interrumpido. Una refinería de petróleo se ha incendiado en *Lysychansk *como resultado de un ataque aéreo.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (23 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Es un troll del otanfato…solo mete ruido.



Tu si que eres un mariconazo. Ese video es antiguo. Como todos los comunistas solo sois escoria motoserrable.


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

Pero muyaaaaayo, tú qué sabrás de guerras...uffff con lo que cansa eso...

Pena que no siga la Legión en Fuerteventura, al Tercio aquél os mandaba a todos.

Os iba a dar collejas hasta el carnero.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (23 Mar 2022)

Acabo de ver un video de un traidor proruso metiendose una botella por el culo...... lastima que no lo pueda colgar.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Tu si que eres un mariconazo. Ese video es antiguo. Como todos los comunistas solo sois escoria motoserrable.



Al ignorar troll…es un placer meterte en la nevera…


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

Si quisiéramos acabar con el hijoPutin sólo habría que mandar a Pedro Sánchez para que le ayudara con la invasión.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Quizá si aprendieron, tanto de Katyn, como de Varsovia, como los 40 años posteriores



Tanto como los Checos que invadieron cuando eran buenos o los judíos antes de la llegada de los nazis, aquellas leyes polacas que tan pequeñas se quedaron con el firer, o los eslavos del este que los limpiaron después de conquistarlo a la Unión Soviética.


----------



## arriondas (23 Mar 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Los polacos nos llevan a la guerra, no aprendieron nada en 1939



Como individuos, muchos polacos merecen mucho la pena. Como colectivo, como sociedad, tienen muchas cagadas en su haber.


----------



## paconan (23 Mar 2022)

Mariúpol


----------



## Argentium (23 Mar 2022)

*Novak afirma que el suministro de petróleo de la C.P.C. podría interrumpirse por completo durante dos meses*
12:39 || 23/03/2022


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

*Un diario croata, 'hackeado' con artículos de propaganda a favor de Rusia en la guerra de Ucrania.*
El portal del diario _Slobodna Dalmacija_, de la ciudad croata de *Split*, ha sufrido un ataque cibernético por parte de desconocidos que llenaron la publicación electrónica con propaganda prorrusa sobre la *guerra en Ucrania*.

"*Occidente *ha hecho todo lo que ha podido para asegurar que los nazis gobiernen en *Ucrania*" o "*EEUU *admite que tiene biolaboratorios escondidos en *Ucrania*" son algunos de los títulos de artículos que, firmados con los nombres de los periodistas del rotativo, han aparecido el martes en la versión digital del diario.

"Se trata de una decena de textos publicados en nuestro portal bajo el nombre de nuestros autores", ha explicado el medio a la agencia de noticias local Hina. Por ejemplo, bajo el título "Maquinaria occidental para engaños" se "explica" que el público occidental está desinformado sistemáticamente en cuanto a los "verdaderos" acontecimientos en *Ucrania*.

La propaganda ha sido borrada y se ha abierto una investigación del ataque informático, ha informado *Sandra Lapenda*, redactora jefa de _Slobodna Dalmacija_. Informa Efe


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Mar 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> Impresionante metáfora de lo que el mundo está haciendo para abordar este conflicto, cavar su propia tumba.



Eso se llama guerra y no es raro, como dejes los cuerpos descomponiéndose va a haber una epidemia de tifus mínimo.


----------



## Burbujo II (23 Mar 2022)

*BRENT A 119$*

A ver cuando abra WS, qué pasa.


----------



## Trajanillo (23 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Polonia convoca al embajador de Rusia y anuncia la expulsión de 45 diplomáticos.*
> El portavoz del Gobierno de *Polonia*, *Stanisaw Zaryn*, ha anunciado este miércoles que el Ministerio de Exteriores ha convocado al embajador de *Rusia* y ha avanzado que 45 diplomáticos de ese país serán expulsados de *Polonia*.
> 
> Zaryn ha informado en una rueda de prensa en *Varsovia* de que los servicios secretos han preparado una lista de 45 personas "de círculos diplomáticos rusos" que será remitida al ministerio de Exteriores para proceder a su expulsión, por considerar que "trabajan para el servicio de inteligencia de *Rusia*".
> ...



Bueno ahora Rusia echará a unos cuantos Polskis y aquí paz y despues gloria


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Como individuos, muchos polacos merecen mucho la pena. Como colectivo, como sociedad, tienen muchas cagadas en su haber.



Los rusos eran soportables hasta hace unos pocos años, la CAGADA en su haber que han propiciado apoyando al enano les va a pesar de por vida.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Más bien es lo que pasa cuando quieres entrar en una ciudad a bombazo limpio y sin importarte quién haya dentro.



Los nazis generan ese tipo de reacciones.


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

*Los refugiados de la guerra en Ucrania superan los 3,5 millones: "Su situación es cada vez peor"*
Más de 3,5 millones de personas han huido de la *guerra de Ucrania*, según los últimos datos publicados por Acnur, y su situación "es cada vez peor".

En nota de prensa, el director general de *Acción contra el Hambre*, *Olivier Longué*, señala que "la sociología de los refugiados está cambiando mucho". "Ahora vemos gente que viene directamente de las zonas de conflicto y que está muy necesitada por su sufrimiento físico y psíquico", declara. "Son refugiados que han huido con lo puesto", prosigue, y "muchos de ellos son personas mayores con una altísima vulnerabilidad".

Los datos indican que la mayoría de los refugiados han cruzado la frontera hacia los países vecinos de *Ucrania*. Cerca de 2,1 millones de ellos se han dirigido a *Polonia*, 543.000 a *Rumanía *y 367.000 a *Moldavia*, lugares donde opera Acción contra el Hambre. "Mi convicción es que lo peor está por llegar", apunta el director de Acción contra el Hambre.

"Según los datos que manejamos, hay siete millones de desplazados dentro de *Ucrania*. Son personas que temen muchísimo salir del país porque no saben a dónde ir", afirma. "Gran parte de la primera oleada de refugiados ha huido hacia países de la *Unión Europea*, aprovechando la directiva europea de libre circulación, pero los que llegan ahora no saben dónde ir", explica Acción contra el Hambre. Informa Servimedia


----------



## Dylan Leary (23 Mar 2022)

Meet the next "peacekeeper": Corporal Konstantin Bulava, contractor, intelligence officer of a special brigade of the GRU of Russia, military unit 64044. His reconnaissance group of 22 people crossed the border of Ukraine (https://tsn.ua/ato/ukrayinci- zahischayut-svoyu-krayinu-i-nas-syudi-nihto-ne-klikav-poloneniy-okupant-2017468.html) on the night of the 23rd to the 24th of February. Only Bulava survived the "warm meeting" with the Ukrainian military.

"There are no terrorists or Nazis here. All civilians are here, they are defending their country, and no one has called us here. Cities have been turned into ruins. Beautiful cities. All normal, adequate people are here. Nobody wants war here. So our heads were simply blown away, thrown here like cannon fodder, "the occupier now says.


----------



## amcxxl (23 Mar 2022)

Rusia ha ganado la guerra, lo que queda son labores de limpieza - mpr21
Estrategia
*Rusia ha ganado la guerra, lo que queda son labores de limpieza*
Redacción22 de marzo de 2022






*En una entrevista, Larry C. Johnson, un antiguo oficial de la CIA, asegura que Rusia ya ha ganado la guerra* y que sólo quedan labores de limpieza. 
Durante 24 años Johnson entrenó a los comandos de operaciones especiales del ejército de Estados Unidos y luego trabajó en la Oficina de Lucha contra el Terrorismo del Departamento de Estado.

*¿Puedes explicar por qué crees que Rusia está ganando la guerra en Ucrania?*
Larry C. Johnson: En las primeras 24 horas de la operación militar rusa en Ucrania, se destruyeron todas las capacidades de interceptación de radares terrestres ucranianos. Sin estos radares, la fuerza aérea ucraniana perdió su capacidad de interceptación aire-aire. Durante las tres semanas siguientes, Rusia estableció una zona de exclusión aérea de facto sobre Ucrania. Aunque sigue siendo vulnerable a los misiles tierra-aire [Manpad] suministrados a los ucranianos por Estados Unidos y la OTAN, no hay indicios de que Rusia haya tenido que reducir sus operaciones aéreas de combate.
También me llamó la atención la llegada de Rusia a Kiev a los tres días de la invasión. Recordé que los nazis tardaron siete semanas en llegar a Kiev durante la Operación Barbarroja [1941] y otras siete semanas en someter la ciudad. Los nazis tenían la ventaja de no escatimar esfuerzos para evitar víctimas civiles y estaban ansiosos por destruir la infraestructura esencial. Sin embargo, muchos supuestos expertos militares estadounidenses afirmaron que Rusia estaba empantanada. Cuando se posicionó durante más de una semana al norte de Kiev, una zona de 24 millas (ó 40 millas, dependiendo de la fuente de noticias), quedó claro que la capacidad de Ucrania para lanzar operaciones militares significativas había sido eliminada. Si su artillería estaba intacta, esta columna era presa fácil para la destrucción masiva. Esto no ocurrió. Además, si los ucranianos tuvieran una capacidad viable de ala fija o rotatoria, deberían haber destruido esta columna desde el aire. Esto no ocurrió. O, si tuvieran una capacidad viable de misiles de crucero, deberían haber hecho llover el infierno sobre la columna rusa supuestamente bloqueada. Eso no ocurrió. Los ucranianos ni siquiera montaron una emboscada significativa de infantería contra la columna con sus Javelin americanas recién suministradas.
La escala y el alcance del ataque ruso son notables. En tres semanas conquistaron un territorio mayor que la masa terrestre del Reino Unido. A continuación, llevaron a cabo ataques selectivos contra ciudades e instalaciones militares clave. No hemos visto ni un solo caso en el que una unidad ucraniana del tamaño de un regimiento o brigada haya atacado y derrotado a una unidad rusa comparable. Por el contrario, los rusos han dividido el ejército ucraniano en fragmentos y han cortado sus líneas de comunicación. Los rusos están consolidando su control de Mariupol y han asegurado todos los accesos al Mar Negro. Ucrania está ahora aislada hacia el sur y el norte.
Me gustaría señalar que a Estados Unidos le costó más capturar tanto territorio en Irak en 2003, cuando luchaba contra una fuerza militar mucho más pequeña y menos capaz. Así que esta operación rusa debería asustar a los dirigentes militares y políticos estadounidenses.
La gran noticia llegó esta semana con los ataques de misiles rusos a las bases de facto de la OTAN en Yavoriv y Zhytomyr. La OTAN realizó un entrenamiento de ciberseguridad en Zhytomyr en septiembre de 2018 y describió a Ucrania como un “socio de la OTAN”. Zhytomyr fue destruida por misiles hipersónicos el sábado. Yavoriv sufrió un destino similar el pasado domingo. Era el principal centro de entrenamiento y logística que la OTAN y el EUCOM utilizaban para suministrar cazas y armas a Ucrania. Muchos militares y civiles de la base resultaron heridos.
No sólo Rusia ha estado golpeando y destruyendo regularmente bases utilizadas por la OTAN desde 2015, sino que no ha habido alertas de ataque aéreo ni se han detenido los misiles atacantes.
*¿Por qué los medios de comunicación intentan convencer al pueblo ucraniano de que puede prevalecer en su guerra contra Rusia? Si lo que dices es correcto, entonces todos los civiles que son enviados a luchar contra el ejército ruso, están muriendo en una guerra que no pueden ganar. No entiendo por qué los medios de comunicación quieren engañar a la gente en un tema tan serio. ¿Qué opinas de esta cuestión?*
Larry C. Johnson: Es una combinación de ignorancia y pereza. En lugar de informar de verdad, la gran mayoría de los medios de comunicación, impresos y electrónicos, así como las grandes empresas tecnológicas, apoyan una campaña de propaganda masiva. Recuerdo cuando George W. Bush era Hitler. Recuerdo cuando Donald Trump era Hitler. Y ahora tenemos un nuevo Hitler, Vladimir Putin. Es un plan de juego cansado y fallido. Cualquiera que se atreva a plantear cuestiones legítimas es inmediatamente tachado de marioneta de Putin o de títere de Rusia. Cuando no se pueden discutir los hechos, el único recurso es el insulto.
*La semana pasada, el coronel Douglas MacGregor fue invitado al programa de Tucker Carlson. Sus opiniones sobre la guerra son sorprendentemente similares a las tuyas. Esto es lo que dijo en la entrevista: ‘La guerra ha terminado realmente para los ucranianos. Han volado en pedazos, no hay duda de ello, a pesar de lo que oímos en nuestros medios de comunicación. Así que la verdadera pregunta para nosotros en este momento es la siguiente: ¿vamos a convivir con el pueblo ruso y su gobierno o vamos a seguir con este tipo de cambio de régimen disfrazado de guerra ucraniana? ¿Vamos a dejar de utilizar a Ucrania como ariete contra Moscú, que es efectivamente lo que hemos estado haciendo?’
¿Estás de acuerdo con MacGregor en que el verdadero objetivo de empujar a Rusia a una guerra en Ucrania era el ‘cambio de régimen’? En segundo lugar, ¿estás de acuerdo en que Ucrania está siendo utilizada como base para que Estados Unidos lleve a cabo una guerra por delegación contra Rusia?*
Larry C. Johnson: Doug es un excelente analista, pero no estoy de acuerdo con él. No creo que haya nadie en el gobierno de Biden lo suficientemente inteligente como para pensar y planificar en estos términos estratégicos. En mi opinión, los últimos siete años han estado marcados por la inercia del statu quo de la OTAN. Lo que quiero decir con esto es que la OTAN y Washington creían que podían seguir deslizándose al este de las fronteras rusas sin provocar una reacción. La OTAN y el EUCOM realizaban regularmente ejercicios -incluido el entrenamiento “ofensivo”- y proporcionaban equipos. Creo que los informes en Estados Unidos de que la CIA estaba proporcionando entrenamiento paramilitar a las unidades ucranianas que operan en el Donbas son creíbles. Pero me cuesta creer que después de nuestras debacles en Irak y Afganistán, de repente tengamos estrategas del nivel de Sun Tzu manejando los hilos en Washington.
Hay un aire de desesperación en Washington. Además de tratar de desterrar todo lo ruso, el gobierno de Biden está tratando de intimidar a China, India y Arabia Saudí. No veo que ninguno de estos países se ponga a la cola. Creo que el equipo de Biden ha cometido un error fatal al tratar de demonizar todas las cosas y personas rusas. Por el contrario, une al pueblo ruso detrás de Putin y está dispuesto a emprender una larga lucha.
Me sorprende el error de cálculo de que las sanciones económicas contra Rusia la pondrían de rodillas. Lo cierto es lo contrario. Rusia es autosuficiente y no depende de las importaciones. Sus exportaciones son esenciales para el bienestar económico de Occidente. Si niega a Occidente el trigo, la potasa, el gas, el petróleo, el paladio, el níquel acabado y otros minerales esenciales, las economías europea y estadounidense se verán perjudicadas. Y este intento de coaccionar a Rusia mediante sanciones ha hecho que sea muy probable que el papel del dólar estadounidense como moneda de reserva internacional aparezca en el basurero de la historia.
*Desde su famoso discurso en Munich en 2007, Putin se ha quejado de la ‘arquitectura de seguridad mundial’. En Ucrania vemos que estos persistentes problemas de seguridad pueden convertirse en una guerra en toda regla. Como saben, en diciembre, Putin planteó una serie de exigencias en materia de seguridad rusa, pero la administración Biden las ignoró y nunca respondió. Putin quería garantías por escrito de que la expansión de la OTAN no incluiría a Ucrania (adhesión) y de que no se desplegarían sistemas de misiles nucleares en Rumanía o Polonia. ¿Crees que las exigencias de Putin no son razonables?*
Larry C. Johnson: Creo que las exigencias de Putin son perfectamente razonables. El problema es que el 99 por ciento de los estadounidenses no tiene ni idea del tipo de provocación militar que la OTAN y Estados Unidos han llevado a cabo en los últimos siete años. Siempre se ha dicho al público que los ejercicios militares son “defensivos”. Esto no es cierto. Ahora nos enteramos de que la DTRA estaba financiando laboratorios biológicos en Ucrania. Supongo que Putin podría aceptar los sistemas de misiles nucleares de Estados Unidos en Polonia y Rumanía si Biden acepta los sistemas rusos comparables en Cuba, Venezuela y México. Si consideramos la situación en estos términos, podemos empezar a entender que las exigencias de Putin no son ni locas ni irrazonables.
*Los medios de comunicación rusos informan de que misiles rusos ‘de alta precisión, lanzados desde el aire’ han alcanzado una instalación en el oeste de Ucrania ‘matando a más de 100 tropas locales y mercenarios extranjeros’. Al parecer, el centro de entrenamiento de operaciones especiales estaba situado cerca de la ciudad de Ovruch, que está a sólo 15 millas de la frontera con Polonia. ¿Qué puedes decirnos sobre este incidente? ¿Intentaba Rusia enviar un mensaje a la OTAN?*
Larry C. Johnson: Respuesta corta: ¡sí! Los ataques militares rusos en el oeste de Ucrania durante la semana pasada han conmocionado y alarmado a los funcionarios de la OTAN. El primer golpe se dio el domingo 13 de marzo en Yavoriv, Ucrania. Rusia atacó la base con varios misiles, algunos de los cuales se cree que son hipersónicos. Más de 200 personas murieron, entre ellas personal militar y de inteligencia estadounidense y británico, y cientos más resultaron heridas. Muchos han sufrido lesiones catastróficas, como amputaciones, y están hospitalizados. Sin embargo, la OTAN y los medios de comunicación occidentales han mostrado poco interés en informar sobre este desastre.
Yavoriv era una importante base de avanzada para la OTAN. Hasta febrero (antes de la invasión rusa de Ucrania), el Mando de Instrucción del 7 Ejército estadounidense operó desde Yavoriv hasta mediados de febrero. Rusia no se detuvo allí. Las noticias militares de ASB informan de que Rusia atacó otro emplazamiento, Delyatyn, que está a 60 millas al sureste de Yavoriv (el jueves, creo). Ayer, Rusia atacó Zytomyr, otro lugar en el que la OTAN estaba presente. Putin ha enviado un mensaje muy claro: las fuerzas de la OTAN en Ucrania serán consideradas y tratadas como combatientes. Punto y aparte.
*El presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky ha sido presentado por los medios de comunicación occidentales como un ‘dirigente de guerra’ y un ‘Winston Churchill’ moderno. Lo que los medios de comunicación no dicen a sus lectores es que Zelensky ha tomado una serie de medidas para reforzar su control del poder mientras socava las frágiles instituciones democráticas de Ucrania. Por ejemplo, Zelensky ha ‘prohibido once medios de comunicación de la oposición’ y ha tratado de impedir que el dirigente del mayor partido de la oposición ucraniana, Viktor Medvedchuk, se presente a las elecciones bajo la falsa acusación de ‘financiar el terrorismo’. Este no es el comportamiento de un dirigente seriamente comprometido con la democracia.
¿Qué opinas de Zelensky? ¿Es realmente el ‘dirigente patriótico’ que los medios de comunicación presentan como tal?*
Larry C. Johnson: Zelensky es comediante y actor. Y no uno muy bueno, en mi opinión. Occidente está utilizando cínicamente el hecho de que es judío para distraer la atención del considerable contingente de neonazis (y con esto me refiero a los nazis reales que todavía celebran las hazañas de la unidad ucraniana de las Waffen SS cuando luchó junto a los nazis en la Segunda Guerra Mundial). Los hechos son claros: prohíbe los partidos políticos de la oposición y cierra los medios de comunicación de la oposición. Supongo que ésta es la nueva definición de “democracia”.
*¿Cómo termina? Hay un excelente post en el sitio web de Moon of Alabama titulado ‘What Will Be The Geographic End State Of The War In Ukraine’. El autor de la entrada, Bernard, parece pensar que Ucrania acabará dividida a lo largo del río Dniéper ‘y en el sur a lo largo de la costa, que tiene una población mayoritariamente rusa’. También dice que eso ‘eliminaría el acceso ucraniano al Mar Negro y crearía un puente terrestre hacia Transnistria, que está separada de Moldavia, que está bajo protección rusa. El resto de Ucrania sería un estado sin salida al mar, mayoritariamente agrícola, desarmado y demasiado pobre para convertirse rápidamente en una nueva amenaza para Rusia. Políticamente, estaría dominada por los fascistas gallegos, que se convertirían en un gran problema para la Unión Europea’.
¿Qué te parece? ¿Impondrá Putin su propio acuerdo territorial en Ucrania para reforzar la seguridad rusa y poner fin a las hostilidades, o es más probable otro escenario?*
Larry C. Johnson: Estoy de acuerdo con Moon [of Alabama]. El objetivo principal de Putin es proteger a Rusia de las amenazas extranjeras y asegurar el divorcio con Occidente. Rusia cuenta con los recursos físicos necesarios para ser independiente y está en proceso de hacer realidad esa visión.
—Larry C. Johnson: 'The Ukrainian Army has been Defeated. What's left is mop-up'


----------



## Nicors (23 Mar 2022)

La putina esta enfadada con lukas









Lukashenko no envía tropas a Ucrania y despierta el recelo de Putin


El gobierno de Kiev cree que el presidente ruso podría derrocar al líder de Bielorrusia por su falta de compromiso en el conflicto




www.larazon.es


----------



## MiguelLacano (23 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> En el mismo momento en que la OTAN entre en guerra debemos de borrar nuestras cuentas, tenerlo claro.



Las FFAA tienen clara su misión. Defender la Constitución. Algo cómo lo que usted insinúa provocará la accion de las FFAA, más todavía en un ambiente de caos y ruina como el que provocaría cualquier guerra directa con Rusia.
No es tan fácil ir a una guerra con alguien del tamaño de Rusia, la gente, incluidos los soldados, se cuestionarían muchas cosas que hoy no se cuestionan. Una cosa es verlo por la tele y otra que te abran el culo directamente.


Artículo 8. Las *Fuerzas Armadas*, constituidas por el Ejército de Tierra, la *Armada* y el Ejército del Aire, tienen como misión garantizar la soberanía e independencia de *España*, defender su integridad territorial y el ordenamiento *constitucional*.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Mar 2022)

los gatitos acabarán dandome asco, menos mal que me queda el porno furry.


----------



## tomcat ii (23 Mar 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Los polacos nos llevan a la guerra, no aprendieron nada en 1939



Mejor que se dejen invadir y tal.


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

*Scholz dice que las sanciones funcionan y dice a Putin: "es solo el comienzo"*
El canciller alemán, *Olaf Scholz*, ha asegurado este miércoles ante el Parlamento alemán que las sanciones decididas por Occidente contra *Rusia *por la invasión de *Ucrania *"funcionan" y ha advertido al presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, de que habrá más: "Es solo el comienzo".

"Vemos que las sanciones funcionan. Esto es solo el comienzo, endureceremos constantemente las sanciones", ha dicho Scholz en un debate en el *Bundestag *en el que ha lanzado a Putin el mensaje de que la *guerra en Ucrania* "destruye a *Rusia*".

Scholz asegura, en relación con la *guerra en Ucrania* y una posible solución negociada, que sobre ese país "negocian los ucranianos y nadie más", aunque añade que desde *Berlín *se hará "todo lo que podamos" para aportar a ese proceso que conduzca a la paz.

"Hemos evitado la confrontación en *Europa *durante 80 años y así debe seguir siendo", ha dicho el canciller alemán, que ha insistido en que en la* guerra en Ucrania* la *OTAN *"no será parte, en eso estamos de acuerdo la *Unión Europea* (*UE*) y *Estados Unidos*". Informa Efe


----------



## Jamgo (23 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> En España el padrón se actualiza constantemente en cada ayuntamiento y las cifras nacionales se dan a final de año todos los años. Otra cosa es el llamado "censo de población y viviendas", vía encuesta.



Son estimaciones, no todo el mundo acude, si no les necesario, colegios etc., a apuntarse en el censo. Por otra parte, como estamos en la UE, hay muchas personas que viene a España para que las operen gratis, se censan las operan y si quedan bien, a casita, hay mafias que se encargan de hacer todos los trámites. También hay muchos refugiados que están cobrando ayudas de varias comunidades y/o países, no hace mucho salió el caso de un piso en Bilbao donde estaban censadas treinta tantas personas, todas inmigrantes.

En el caso de la nación mas avanzada del mundo, USA, ni se sabe. En un capítulo del _Ala Oeste de..._ se habla de como su censo nacional es una estimación y lo justifican muy razonadamente.


----------



## arriondas (23 Mar 2022)

Este pijotero (como habría llamado mi abuela a estos maromos) andará ya por Londres, o como mínimo en Alemania, viendo su currículum.

Yo creo que son tan gilipollas que piensan que no se va a producir un intercambio de pepinacos nucelares, que no entra dentro de las posibilidades. Estos hijos de papá son como críos grandes, por eso sueltan esas burradas propias de chavaletes caprichosos de colegio de pago.


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

*El Kremlin avisa de que despliegue de fuerzas de pacificación en Ucrania provocaría "enfrentamientos directos" entre Rusia y la OTAN,*
El ministro de Exteriores de *Rusia*, *Sergei Lavrov*, ha advertido este miércoles de que el despliegue de fuerzas de pacificación de la *OTAN *en *Ucrania *provocaría enfrentamientos militares entre tropas de *Rusia *y de la *Alianza Atlántica*.

"Eso conllevará enfrentamientos directos entre fuerzas de *Rusia *y de la *OTAN*", ha dicho Lavrov durante una conferencia universitaria. Informa Efe


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

seria curios que todo se tensase y cuando las nukes vuelen aparezcan los de reticulin gaminedes o cualquier planeta raruno y lancen un rayo mundial que inhabilite todas las nukes y armas de fuego del mundo.

me pregunto como seria volver a las guerras medievales en la Europa actual


----------



## Impresionante (23 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> La putina esta enfadada con lukas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Marhuenda


----------



## vettonio (23 Mar 2022)

Ferreras! va por tí. Esto no es suficiente para ser una ciudad mártir, ya desde entonces.

_Esta crónica en vídeo es un recordatorio de cómo los residentes de Mariupol se encontraron con el Batallón Nacional Azov y las Tropas Internas de Ucrania en mayo de 2014. Entonces, tras la proclamación de la RPD, las autoridades ucranianas enviaron fuerzas armadas a Mariupol_.


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

Hubo que sacarlos de allí porque la mayoría de los canarios son perroflautas y maricones, era inviable que siguieran, cualquier día iban a hacer otra matanza de las buenas.

Las pateras...ni se construían.

Eran tiempos provechosos.

Subseres como usted estaban controladitos. Vagos, maleantes, ya sabe.

Pero vamos, que si se pone fea la cosa, se reactiva el Tercio y se les pone a cumplir con la Patria, todo el día corriendo por la isla...


----------



## tomcat ii (23 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> La putina esta enfadada con lukas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo mejor que puede hacer Lukas es pillarse un par de kg de oro y retirarse en sudamérica. Las otras opciones que tiene son ser enviado a siberia por putín o ser asesinado por sus propios generales. Trato con macarras es lo que tiene.


----------



## Homero+10 (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## arriondas (23 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Los rusos eran soportables hasta hace unos pocos años, la CAGADA en su haber que han propiciado apoyando al enano les va a pesar de por vida.



Me llama la atención tu enorme ingenuidad. Algunos sois como niños pequeños.

Ya de mano, se paró la producción de Campurrianas...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Mar 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Mejor que se dejen invadir y tal.



Vasta con no arrimarse al tipo que te va exterminar.

Ya saben:

"El firer es el único político europeo que trabaja para arreglar el problema judío" más o menos fue lo que dijo el embajador polaco en Berlín creo.


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> EEUU puede mandar lo que quiera. Pero si pide cerdos volando ¿volarán?.
> 
> A corto plazo no se puede y a medio tampoco.
> 
> ...



estas mirándote AKs en las tiendas ukras de la depp web?


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Lo mejor que puede hacer Lukas es pillarse un par de kg de oro y retirarse en sudamérica. Las otras opciones que tiene son ser enviado a siberia por putín o ser asesinado por sus propios generales. Trato con macarras es lo que tiene.




Bueno, también puede sobrevivir
montandose un espectáculo erótico para los follaputines en OnlyMoustaches.


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

*El ex presidente de Rusia afirma que Estados Unidos está tratando de destruir Rusia: "Nunca lo permitiremos"*
Uno de los aliados más cercanos del jefe del *Kremlin*, *Vladimir Putin*, ha afirmado este miércoles que *Estados Unidos* busca humillar, dividir y, en última instancia, destruir *Rusia*, y ha prometido que su país nunca permitirá que tal cosa suceda.

*Dmitri Medvedev*, presidente entre 2008 y 2012 y ahora subsecretario del *Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia*, afirma que tal plan, si alguna vez se logra, podría tener resultados catastróficos para el mundo. "Rusia nunca los permitirá", ha dicho en un mensaje publicado en Telegram. Informa Reuters


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Scholz dice que las sanciones funcionan y dice a Putin: "es solo el comienzo"*
> El canciller alemán, *Olaf Scholz*, ha asegurado este miércoles ante el Parlamento alemán que las sanciones decididas por Occidente contra *Rusia *por la invasión de *Ucrania *"funcionan" y ha advertido al presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, de que habrá más: "Es solo el comienzo".
> 
> "Vemos que las sanciones funcionan. Esto es solo el comienzo, endureceremos constantemente las sanciones", ha dicho Scholz en un debate en el *Bundestag *en el que ha lanzado a Putin el mensaje de que la *guerra en Ucrania* "destruye a *Rusia*".
> ...



Ostia el chol ese es el sanchez alemán, están jodidos.


----------



## pemebe (23 Mar 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *El plan B de Putin para Ucrania si la guerra se alarga meses*
> 
> Funcionarios cercanos al presidente *Joe Biden* barajan la posibilidad de que *Vladimir Putin* renuncie a tomar el control de *Kiev *a cambio de asegurar el dominio del este y del sur de Ucrania, especialmente las ciudades de *Mariupol*, *Odesa*, *Mykolaiv *y *Jersón*. Esta versión -publicada por el diario* Wall Street Journal-* sostiene que tras el lento ritmo de la invasión, el *Kremlin *estaría virando hacia una nueva estrategia para asegurar objetivos territoriales clave mientras busca más elementos de presión con los que obligar al gobierno ucraniano a aceptar la neutralidad de *Ucrania *entre Rusia y Occidente.
> 
> ...



*Es que ese es el plan A. (yo creo que el plan A era asegurar Donbass, unirlo a Crimea y asegurar el abastecimiento de agua de Crimea).*

No puedes tomar una ciudad de 3 millones y medio de habitantes sin bombardear a la población civil. Ejemplo Alepo:
Los mismos rusos/sirios tardaron más de 4 años en conquistarla contra unos mataos (y sin tantos remilgos en los bombardeos).


----------



## paconan (23 Mar 2022)

La misma noticia , cual será la razón de su marcha?
Le han dejado salir


El asesor de Putin, Chubais, renuncia por la guerra de Ucrania y se va de Rusia

El enviado climático ruso, Anatoly Chubais, renunció y abandonó el país, citando su oposición a la guerra del presidente Vladimir Putin en Ucrania, según dos personas familiarizadas con la situación, convirtiéndose en el funcionario de más alto nivel en romper con el Kremlin por la invasión. Chubais, de 66 años, es uno de los pocos reformadores económicos de la década de 1990 que permaneció en el gobierno de Putin y mantuvo estrechos vínculos con funcionarios occidentales. El portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov, no respondió de inmediato a una solicitud de comentarios. 









Putin Adviser Chubais Quits Over Ukraine War, Leaves Russia


Russian climate envoy Anatoly Chubais has stepped down and left the country.




www.bloombergquint.com





Bloomberg anunció la salida de Anatoly Chubais de Rusia

Anatoly Chubais renunció como representante especial del presidente ruso para el desarrollo sostenible y abandonó el país, informó Bloomberg , citando a dos personas familiarizadas con el asunto.

“No puedo decir, no sé”, dijo Igor Chubais (hermano de Anatoly Chubais) a RBC en respuesta a una pregunta sobre la renuncia y salida de Rusia de Anatoly Chubais.









Bloomberg сообщил об отъезде Анатолия Чубайса из России


Анатолий Чубайс уехал из России, оставив пост спецпредставителя президента, выяснил Bloomberg. По данным агентства, отъезд Чубайса связан с его позицией по Украине




www.rbc.ru


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (23 Mar 2022)

AQUÍ LES TRAIGO LOS NOMINADOS DE HOY
AL PREMIO "VUELO SOSPECHOSO DE MEDIODÍA".

1 - ESTE HELICÓPTERO CON PINTURA DE CAMUFLAJE
QUE PRETENDE ATERRIZAR EN LA ACTUAL UCRANIA CON
QUIÉN SABE QUÉ EXCUSA E INTENCIONES.






2 - ESTE APARATO (DUEÑO PIRATA, PÍRATE) QUE
TENDRÁ ALGÚN NEGOCIETE INTERE$ANTE
EN RUMANÍA (CERQUITA DE LA FRONTERA ACTUAL).


----------



## kenny220 (23 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Vasta con no arrimarse al tipo que te va exterminar.
> 
> Ya saben:
> 
> "El firer es el único político europeo que trabaja para arreglar el problema judío" más o menos fue lo que dijo el embajador polaco en Berlín creo.



*Pacto Ribbentrop-Mólotov*


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

el canario en la mina en España van a ser los latinoamericanos, cuando empiecen a volver en masa a sus paises, prepararos a fondo.


----------



## mazuste (23 Mar 2022)

Es bastante mas que evidente que Rusia ya ha ganado esta guerra. Ucrania, podrá ser una cosa,
la otra o simplemente una denominación para la geografía e historia; pero tal y como la conocemos,
dejará de existir. El FMI se comerá con patatas una pérdida gigantesca y la popularidad de Putin 
por las nubes, y ahora,con el "capital político" necesario para atizar la segunda sacudida general
a los oligarcas patrios e iniciar lo que él mismo llamó un "régimen de sustitución de importaciones",
un viejo sueño suyo, que respalda públicamente desde 2014. No se puede separar la política de la
guerra de sus resultados, y el resultado a la vista es una victoria absoluta de Rusia sobre el imperio,
a través de Ucrania.
Ahora solo queda esperar como responderá EEUU con sus mariachis.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> seria curios que todo se tensase y cuando las nukes vuelen aparezcan los de reticulin gaminedes o cualquier planeta raruno y lancen un rayo mundial que inhabilite todas las nukes y armas de fuego del mundo.
> 
> me pregunto como seria volver a las guerras medievales en la Europa actual



Yo siempre espero a los aliens que nos matan a polvos, y encima el mío es más realista que el tuyo.


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

*Un militar de Rusia, en busca y captura por violar a una mujer en la región de Kiev en la guerra de Ucrania.*
Un militar ruso se encuentra en busca y captura tras violar a una mujer en la región de *Kiev *durante la incursión de *Rusia *en la *guerra de Ucrania*. Los fiscales de Kiev han identificado a un militar ruso que mató a un hombre desarmado y violó repetidamente a su esposa.

Según la fiscal general de Ucrania, Iryna Venediktova, el soldado de *Rusia* irrumpió en una vivienda y disparó al dueño: "El ocupante borracho y su compañero violaron repetidamente a la esposa del civil asesinado, amenazándola con violencia y armas. Incluso amenazaron a su hijo pequeño, que estaba con la víctima".

"El militar ruso está imputado por violar las leyes y costumbres de la guerra. Se encuentra en busca y captura y se ha presentado una orden de detención ante el tribunal", ha informado *Iryna Venediktova*.


----------



## Silvia Charo (23 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Las hijas son bellísimas, pero cualquiera se lo echa de suegro.



Bellísimas quizá no sea la mejor palabra y eso que se supone que están en su apogeo físico. Una vez que dan a luz pasan al modo cetáceo varado en casa viendo telenovelas y deglutiendo dulces como si no hubuiera un mañana.


----------



## Nicors (23 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Hubo que sacarlos de allí porque la mayoría de los canarios son perroflautas y maricones, era inviable que siguieran, cualquier día iban a hacer otra matanza de las buenas.
> 
> Las pateras...ni se construían.
> 
> ...



Cierto. Así nos va a los canarios, los hijoputas de la psoe y podemos tienen muchos votos aquí.


----------



## amcxxl (23 Mar 2022)

Mapa de la situación actual en Mariupol, hecho por WarGonzo que están en el terreno ahora mismo. 
El rojo está controlado por RU, 
el azul está controlado por UKR, 
el amarillo es zonas industriales en disputa. 
Aprox. El 70% de las áreas residenciales ahora están en manos de RU/DPR, hay fuertes combates en las áreas industriales.


----------



## vettonio (23 Mar 2022)

Eh! Eh! Expertos del foro. Vamos a ver este vídeo repetido muchas veces. Forma un hongo casi perfecto, pero descarto completamente una nucelar táctica, por muchas razones.

Que ha podido provocar esta explosión?


----------



## Honkler (23 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> el canario en la mina en España van a ser los latinoamericanos, cuando empiecen a volver en masa a sus paises, prepararos a fondo.



Eso no lo van a ver tus ojos. Esos no se van ni en medio del Apocalipsis


----------



## Kreonte (23 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Porque ahora mismo Rusia no creo que esté capacitada para luchar contra toda la OTAN ella sola.
> 
> Otra cosa es que a la OTAN si le interese ese enfrentamiento pero que moralmente no pueda asumirlo sin provocación por medio.
> 
> ...



Si me dices USA puedo comprártelo. EEUU se asegura desde la lejanía del conflicto que su industria/sector primario reciba un impulso gracias a que la primera potencia económica (Europa en su conjunto) requiera de sus productos, pero en el caso del viejo continente la situación es muy distinta. Creo que sería más lógico imprimir a lo loco, invertir en sectores estratégicos (microchips, aeroespacial) y devaluar la moneda para poder competir con los productos asiáticos. La destrucción del continente y su posterior reconstrucción para nosotros es la opción más mala. Pasarían siglos en volver a posicionarse de nuevo, y eso si otros te lo permiten.

Respecto a la última frase no creo que Occidente perciba que el planeta es suyo, de ser así hubiese optado por hacerse con todas las materias primas, al menos en África y Latinoamérica. Occidente por iniciativa propia o bien con ayuda de terceros interesados ha tratado de impulsar el crecimiento de otras zonas del planeta, esto es indudable. Para mi ha pecado de ingenuo. Lo que tu dices se parece más al discurso que te trata de vender la Rusia imperial. Rusia ha roto las reglas de juego, ha impuesto el sistema de conquista, algo que no se daba desde hace casi 100 años. La razón bajo la cual se escuda es la supervivencia de la propia Rusia, que se ve amenazada por Occidente, pero mirando más a largo plazo, quien realmente supone un peligro para ellos son las dos potencias asiáticas (China e India) y para hacerles frente necesita +territorio+población.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Mar 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Su picolero de guardia le informa:

Ese cretino no tiene ni idea de termodinámica.

Ese cretino hará pagar con sangre y hambre el diferencial energético.

Votarle no va llenar tu deposito, ni pondrá en marcha la calefacción, ni darle un empleo bien remunerado que está en China por el mismo tipo que lo mantiene y paga sus campañas.

Siempre a su servicio.


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (23 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> el canario en la mina en España van a ser los latinoamericanos, cuando empiecen a volver en masa a sus paises, prepararos a fondo.



AY, DIOSITO, RESIÉN ME CONSEDIERON UN CRÉDITO DE SIENMIL URITOS. ¿QUÉ VA A SER DE MÍ? SIEMPRE LES LLEVARÉ EN EL CORASÓN.


----------



## Pato Sentado (23 Mar 2022)

Esto lo hace un polvorín al ser impactado por una bomba de aviación. En Siria se veía con cierta frecuencia


----------



## capitán almeida (23 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> No va a hacer falta, gilipollas, ya tenemos una Ruta Hó-de-te que va suministrando material bélico pagado con los impuestos de todos.
> 
> En vuestro caso no os duele mucho el bolsillo porque sois perceptores netos, vagos parásitos.
> 
> ...



La ruta de la seda os aguarda perros, ni teneis cojones ni dignidad, el emperador está en pelota y sus vasallos se están dando cuenta
Por cierto, los rusos os agradecen vuestros envíos militares que ya no tenían ni camiones


----------



## Lma0Zedong (23 Mar 2022)

Ufff


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 Mar 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa…
"Suministrar nuestros productos tanto a la UE como a los Estados Unidos, y recibir el pago en dólares, euros, varias otras monedas no tiene sentido para nosotros, así que decidí implementar un conjunto de medidas para transferir el pago en el menor tiempo posible, comencemos con el gas natural, para transferir el pago de nuestro gas natural suministrado a los llamados países no amigos para los rublos rusos
Señaló que se trata de negarse a utilizar "todas las monedas comprometidas".








Путин поручил перевести оплату поставляемого Россией природного газа в рубли


Президент России Владимир Путин заявил, что оплата поставляемого страной природного газа будет производиться в рублях.




russian.rt.com


----------



## Albion (23 Mar 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> Bellísimas quizá no sea la mejor palabra y eso que se supone que están en su apogeo físico. Una vez que dan a luz pasan al modo cetáceo varado en casa viendo telenovelas y deglutiendo dulces como si no hubuiera un mañana.



Las cenas familiares tienen que ser la bomba. 
Ya me voy.


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

*Rusia lanza un cohete Soyuz decorado con la letra Z en apoyo a la guerra en Ucrania-*
El Ministerio de Defensa de *Rusia* ha publicado este miércoles imágenes de un cohete *Soyuz* despegando con un satélite de comunicaciones *Meridian M* con la letra Z destacada en el cohete, en apoyo a la operación militar de *Rusia* en la *guerra de Ucrania*.

Según el Ministerio, el cohete despegó a las 15:57 hora local (11:57, hora española) del martes desde el puerto espacial de *Plesetsk*, en el extremo norte de *Rusia*, operado exclusivamente por el Ministerio de Defensa.

La letra Z se ha convertido en un símbolo para los rusos que apoyan la línea del gobierno y respaldan el papel de *Rusia* en la *guerra de Ucrania*. Cobró prominencia después de que se mostraran imágenes de vehículos militares rusos con una Z blanca en el costado desplegados en *Ucrania*.

Según el medio estatal de noticias _RIA Novosti_, el satélite *Meridian M* se ha puesto en órbita sin incidentes y se utilizará para facilitar la comunicación entre embarcaciones marinas y aeronaves.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> *Pacto Ribbentrop-Mólotov*



Si ya TODOOO ES ESTALIN, como si no hubiera en Polonia gatillos faciles en aquellos tiempos tan buenos.


----------



## LIRDISM (23 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Mapa de la situación actual en Mariupol, hecho por WarGonzo que están en el terreno ahora mismo.
> El rojo está controlado por RU,
> el azul está controlado por UKR,
> el amarillo es zonas industriales en disputa.
> Aprox. El 70% de las áreas residenciales ahora están en manos de RU/DPR, hay fuertes combates en las áreas industriales.



No han avanzado nada desde una semana, es el resumen de ese mapa. Se supone que ya conectaran con el rio, según un video que había visto pero en el mapa no están aun en el rio.


----------



## ENRABATOR (23 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Su picolero de guardia le informa:
> 
> Ese cretino no tiene ni idea de termodinámica.
> 
> ...



Pero bajara los impuestos, quiza a ti eso no te interesa porque lo mismo tu salario depende de ello


----------



## Argentium (23 Mar 2022)

*El codirector de petróleo de Trafigura: “creemos que el barril de petróleo costará 150 dólares este verano”*
12:41 || 23/03/2022


----------



## computer_malfuction (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Cierto. Así nos va a los canarios, los hijoputas de la psoe y podemos tienen muchos votos aquí.



Canario decente. 

Mi dies.


----------



## computer_malfuction (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Argentium (23 Mar 2022)

*Novak informa de que los inventarios mundiales de petróleo están disminuyendo y que se espera un faltante en la demanda mundial de petróleo de 4 millones de barriles diarios en 2022.*
12:40 || 23/03/2022


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Mar 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> Bellísimas quizá no sea la mejor palabra y eso que se supone que están en su apogeo físico. Una vez que dan a luz pasan al modo cetáceo varado en casa viendo telenovelas y deglutiendo dulces como si no hubuiera un mañana.



Pues las feministas dicen que eso es la Ostia pura en la tierra.


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

Como amillo al dedo:


----------



## orcblin (23 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> el canario en la mina en España van a ser los latinoamericanos, cuando empiecen a volver en masa a sus paises, prepararos a fondo.



pero va a quedar combustible para tanto avión??


----------



## arriondas (23 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Entonces querrán que sean en oro, ¿no?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)

Los rusos ya estan metiendo sus mejores tropas, Ucrania GAME OVER


Joder, a ver si se mueren los putos rusos de aburrimiento los hijos de puta




www.burbuja.info






ELON MUSK X CYBER COMMAND US

MUSICA ESTILO : DIMITRI SPETZNAT



WAR IS REAL ( PERO ) :





MEDIOS LO EXAGERAN Y RETUERCEN PARA INTENTAR HACER DAñO PSICOLOGICO COMO INTENTO DE CONTROL A LA GENTE ( MEDIANTE CONFUSION PSICOLOGICA Y MIEDO) 










WAR IS REAL : PERO EXAGERADA Y RETORCIDA EN LOS MEDIOS PARA CREAR UN CONFLICTO EMOCIONAL DE MIEDO Y CONTROL 
Mar 22 at 16:37









QSR decodes


SituatıonRoom¹⁷ https://truthsocial.com/@QSRdecodes




t.me












Intel Slava Z


Intel slava is a Russian News aggregator who covers Conflicts/Geopolitics and urgent news from around the world. Funded by Putin, Russian ministry of defence, FSB, GRU and SVR




t.me




Mar 22 at 16:37​
U.S. ARMY_*⭐*_
780th Military Intelligence Brigade/ELON MUSK_*‍*_

This is not a game.
The MSM is creating emotional conflict.
This destabilizes certain minds to become suspectable (misspelling) to outside control.
What you SEE is 2%.
The WAR is REAL.
These people are SICK.
WATCH THE NEWS THIS WEEK.
Q

@QSRDECODES


----------



## quinciri (23 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Las FFAA tienen clara su misión. Defender la Constitución. Algo cómo lo que usted insinúa provocará la accion de las FFAA, más todavía en un ambiente de caos y ruina como el que provocaría cualquier guerra directa con Rusia.
> No es tan fácil ir a una guerra con alguien del tamaño de Rusia, la gente, incluidos los soldados, se cuestionarían muchas cosas que hoy no se cuestionan. Una cosa es verlo por la tele y otra que te abran el culo directamente.
> 
> 
> Artículo 8. Las *Fuerzas Armadas*, constituidas por el Ejército de Tierra, la *Armada* y el Ejército del Aire, tienen como misión garantizar la soberanía e independencia de *España*, defender su integridad territorial y el ordenamiento *constitucional*.



Entonces ¿qué ? ¿ trasladamos a Ucrania lo del art. 8 (habitual en todo estado que se precie de serlo ) y le damos la razón a Zelensky y sus padrinos ?

¿ o nos centramos en Ucrania y alrededores, y para no dispersarnos ?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)

#555 01/19/2018 > 119 < > 911 < > 116
We are WITH YOU.
Q
with you = 121

#121 11/06/2017 > 116 < > 911








*11.6 Protection of the Population of an Occupied Territory*












@sercorimo

* #555*
*We are WITH YOU.**Q 
555*

il Donaldo Trumpo on GETTR : 
​


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> Bellísimas quizá no sea la mejor palabra y eso que se supone que están en su apogeo físico. Una vez que dan a luz pasan al modo cetáceo varado en casa viendo telenovelas y deglutiendo dulces como si no hubuiera un mañana.




Me suena la película.



*"BULBAS CON TARADOS"*
*
*


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Eh! Eh! Expertos del foro. Vamos a ver este vídeo repetido muchas veces. Forma un hongo casi perfecto, pero descarto completamente una nucelar táctica, por muchas razones.
> 
> Que ha podido provocar esta explosión?



Eso es una pedazo de termobarica como un elefante de grande.


----------



## Impresionante (23 Mar 2022)

Quién da más

. Putin: Hemos tomado la decisión de que los pagos por el suministro de gas a Europa se hagan en rublos


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Entonces querrán que sean en oro, ¿no?





Otro rasgo común con los gitábanos. Y van...


----------



## Honkler (23 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Y en qué moneda? Yuanes? Oro?


----------



## Argentium (23 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Eso de confirmarse es un golpe muy grande en el sistema de monedas FIAT, puede ser el inicio del fin, del Sistema, atentos.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Mar 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Esto lo hace un polvorín al ser impactado por una bomba de aviación. En Siria se veía con cierta frecuencia



También.


----------



## Hubardo (23 Mar 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Me pregunto si es posible juzgar con ecuanimidad la guerra de Ucrania. El bombardeo mediático, unánime diario y unidireccional (como con el covid), diseñado para provocar reacciones emocionales que anulen la capacidad de raciocinio, ha provocado una extrema parcialidad de la opinión pública occidental, aunque no así en el resto del mundo. “El corazón tiene razones que la razón no alcanza”, decía Pascal, y es cierto. Resulta imposible no conmoverse e indignarse al ver las sobrecogedoras imágenes que causa el horror de la guerra. Sin embargo, no podemos quedarnos ahí ni reducir una realidad compleja a un simplismo maniqueo y pueril.
> Sin duda, existen motivos objetivos para estar sesgados ante este conflicto. En una entrevista en _Le Figaro,_ un general francés apuntaba acertadamente a que somos “culturalmente más sensibles al débil, a David frente a Goliat” y también “a la herencia histórica y psicológica de la amenaza soviética en tiempos de la Guerra Fría”, lo que distorsiona nuestra percepción de Rusia. El general insistía en que era difícil formarse una opinión equilibrada dada la propaganda “de ambos bandos” y parecía envidiar “la prudencia mostrada por el resto del mundo (…), que no ha apoyado a Occidente sin por ello tomar partido por Rusia[1]”.
> *La guerra es entre EEUU y Rusia*
> En efecto, si creemos (equivocadamente) que el conflicto es entre Rusia y Ucrania resulta inevitable identificar a Rusia con el matón Goliat. No obstante, sabemos que Ucrania, siendo víctima, no es actor principal, pues su gobierno es una marioneta de EEUU. Y si la guerra es entre EEUU y Rusia, ¿quién es el fuerte y quién el débil? Porque en el mundo sólo hay un Goliat menguante, que es EEUU, y un Goliat ascendente, que es China, y los demás somos todos David de mayor o menor tamaño, incluyendo Rusia (mal que le pese a Putin). Desde esta perspectiva, más ajustada a la realidad, el pobre pueblo ucraniano sería el inaceptable daño colateral inocente (no así su gobierno) de un conflicto entre EEUU y Rusia causado por la expansión hacia el Este de la OTAN forzada por EEUU, que desoyó las advertencias rusas durante 15 años y despreció las reservas mostradas por unas renuentes Francia y Alemania. Por tanto, la consigna repetida _ad nauseam_ de que la agresión rusa no responde a provocación alguna es, simplemente, mentira.
> ...



Buen artículo, pero yo creo que aunque incialmente Rusia no buscara anexionarse más que el DOnbass, a día de hoy van a quedarse con todo el Sureste.


pemebe dijo:


> *Es que ese es el plan A. (yo creo que el plan A era asegurar Donbass, unirlo a Crimea y asegurar el abastecimiento de agua de Crimea).*
> 
> No puedes tomar una ciudad de 3 millones y medio de habitantes sin bombardear a la población civil. Ejemplo Alepo:
> Los mismos rusos/sirios tardaron más de 4 años en conquistarla contra unos mataos (y sin tantos remilgos en los bombardeos).



Es que era bastante obvio, cercaron Kiev para que los ucranios tuvieran que mantener un fuerte contingente militar allí. Kiev no le interesa para nada a Rusia.


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> La ruta de la seda os aguarda perros, ni teneis cojones ni dignidad, el emperador está en pelota y sus vasallos se están dando cuenta
> Por cierto, los rusos os agradecen vuestros envíos militares que ya no tenían ni camiones



La Ruta de la Seda... a tí lo que te aguarda es una vida miserable, la que te has labrado, hijo de perra sarnoso.


----------



## arriondas (23 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Quién da más
> 
> . Putin: Hemos tomado la decisión de que los pagos por el suministro de gas a Europa se hagan en rublos



Sacada de polla del tito Vladimir. Trolleada máxima. Puñetazo en la mesa. ¿Y ahora qué, UE?


----------



## crocodile (23 Mar 2022)

Una historia más del genocidio ukronazi en Donbas.

❗"Le rogué a mis vecinos que me dieran al menos un pedazo de pan y agua. Nadie ayudó".

Lyudmila Petrovna, de 83 años, se quedó sola en el Volnovakha bombardeado. En su casa no había sótano, estaba sentada en su apartamento y no podía salir a ningún lado. Muy pronto comenzó la hambruna.

"Le pedí a mis vecinos que ayudaran, que me dieran al menos un pedazo de pan. Prometí que daría el dinero. Eran cuatro familias, nadie ayudó. Y yo ya estaba tan débil que no podía ni levantarme. ”, dijo una mujer al canal Donbass.

Durante cuatro días no comió ni bebió nada. Ahora está siendo rescatada en una de las clínicas de Donetsk.

@donbassr


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Eso de confirmarse es un golpe muy grande en el sistema de monedas FIAT, puede ser el inicio del fin, del Sistema, atentos.



Magufos Burbujeros, acudan, alarma general, Octubre es mañana...


Joooder otra vez noooo....


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Sacada de polla del tito Vladimir. Trolleada máxima. Puñetazo en la mesa. ¿Y ahora qué, UE?



Ssssssshhh no te vengas arriba y comete los garbanzos, caracandao....


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Poco a poco y sin pausa…
> "Suministrar nuestros productos tanto a la UE como a los Estados Unidos, y recibir el pago en dólares, euros, varias otras monedas no tiene sentido para nosotros, así que decidí implementar un conjunto de medidas para transferir el pago en el menor tiempo posible, comencemos con el gas natural, para transferir el pago de nuestro gas natural suministrado a los llamados países no amigos para los rublos rusos
> Señaló que se trata de negarse a utilizar "todas las monedas comprometidas".
> 
> ...



Significa dos cosas, primero que nos rusos pagan en rublos su deuda y segundo que el dolar está muerto.


----------



## ksa100 (23 Mar 2022)

¿han ejecutado ya a Putin?


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

*Biden anunciará sanciones a más de 300 miembros de la Duma de Rusia en su viaje a Bruselas para coordinar la actuación de Occidente frente a la guerra en Ucrania.*
Esta semana, el presidente de EEUU, Joe Biden, vuelve a Europa para una cumbre de la OTAN, para sentarse en la mesa del *Consejo Europeo* y para respaldar en persona a *Polonia*, en cuyas fronteras escuchan la caída de las bombas rusas. No es la primera visita, no será la última y quizás no sea la más importante, pero como todas, está cargada de ceremonia, de simbolismo, de energía y de preguntas. Lo que pueden cambiar ahora son las respuestas.

Según informa el _Wall Street Journal_, *Biden *anunciará en *Europa *nuevas sanciones a más de 300 miembros de la *Duma*, el Parlamento de *Rusia*, en coordinación con la *Unión Europea* y los miembros del *G-7*.


----------



## ksa100 (23 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Significa dos cosas, primero que nos rusos pagan en rublos su deuda y segundo que el dolar está muerto.



No confundas tus deseos con la realidad.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (23 Mar 2022)

Que se hubiesen hecho controladores....oh wait!!


----------



## Charidemo (23 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Las hijas son bellísimas, pero cualquiera se lo echa de suegro.





arriondas dijo:


> Me llama la atención tu enorme ingenuidad. Algunos sois como niños pequeños.
> 
> Ya de mano, se paró la producción de Campurrianas...



Al final alguno le estamos dando uso a los latunes.


----------



## vettonio (23 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Eso es una pedazo de termobarica como un elefante de grande.



El lugar de la explosión parece estar a casi ocho km y medio.


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (23 Mar 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Las cenas familiares tienen que ser la bomba.
> Ya me voy.



"ME VOY" ES LO QUE DICE SIEMPRE NACHO VIDAL...
Y AHÍ SIGUE EN LA SIGUIENTE ESCENA.


----------



## Cosmopolita (23 Mar 2022)

Agencia de la Seguridad Interna de Polonia (servicio de contrainteligencia civil) ha detenido a un ciudadano polaco al que se le acusa de trabajar para SVR (inteligencia exterior civil de FSB). De momento estará en prisión durante 3 meses a la espera de valoración de las pruebas por parte del juez.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ksa100 (23 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Eso de confirmarse es un golpe muy grande en el sistema de monedas FIAT, puede ser el inicio del fin, del Sistema, atentos.



Significa que ya no saben cómo apuntalar la mierda del rublo.


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

Claro que hay más, tú y tus amigos entre ellos.

Tranquilo que todo se puede andar. Vete haciendo con un plano de Cofete, que la rojoflautada vais a hacer Ironmans por ahí como si no hubiera un mañana...


----------



## Dylan Leary (23 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El ex presidente de Rusia afirma que Estados Unidos está tratando de destruir Rusia: "Nunca lo permitiremos"*
> Uno de los aliados más cercanos del jefe del *Kremlin*, *Vladimir Putin*, ha afirmado este miércoles que *Estados Unidos* busca humillar, dividir y, en última instancia, destruir *Rusia*, y ha prometido que su país nunca permitirá que tal cosa suceda.
> 
> *Dmitri Medvedev*, presidente entre 2008 y 2012 y ahora subsecretario del *Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia*, afirma que tal plan, si alguna vez se logra, podría tener resultados catastróficos para el mundo. "Rusia nunca los permitirá", ha dicho en un mensaje publicado en Telegram. Informa Reuters



Ese es el que puso Putin de marioneta para dar una apariencia de democracia


----------



## Gotthard (23 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Eh! Eh! Expertos del foro. Vamos a ver este vídeo repetido muchas veces. Forma un hongo casi perfecto, pero descarto completamente una nucelar táctica, por muchas razones.
> 
> Que ha podido provocar esta explosión?



Es demasiado grande para ser una termobarica de las que se le conocen a Rusia.
Algun pepino gordo ha acertado de lleno en un deposito de municiones y el carajazo que ha pegado es como el que hubo en Beirut hace un año al explotar un deposito de fosfato.


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

*⚡ El 70% del de Mariupol está bajo el control del DNR y RF⚡*

Como prometió - @wargonzo publica el mapa de la base de datos en Mariupol. Hacemos hincapié en que esta publicación no es una información oficial, sino que se basa únicamente en los datos que nosotros mismos hemos recopilado. 

Así, cerca del 70% de los edificios residenciales están ya bajo el control del DNR y de las tropas rusas. Dejamos fuera las zonas industriales, donde se encuentran tanto nuestras unidades como los grupos neonazis.

Debemos entender que la comunicación con las unidades de asalto individuales es extremadamente inestable, y algunas calles cambian de manos más de una vez al día. Además, la situación está cambiando rápidamente. 

Sin embargo, el esquema general de la situación en Mariupol es el siguiente. Nuestros marines están haciendo un trabajo heroico. El apoyo de la retaguardia proviene del Ministerio del Interior de la DNR, de las Fuerzas Especiales del MGB y del 1er Batallón de Fuerzas Especiales de la DNR NM, del 9º Regimiento, del 107º Batallón de Reserva Móvil, así como de combatientes de la República de Chechenia. 

¡Un poco más para la victoria!

@wargonzo


----------



## orcblin (23 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Quién da más
> 
> . Putin: Hemos tomado la decisión de que los pagos por el suministro de gas a Europa se hagan en rublos



lo esperado, ante tanto sanción, que sentido le tiene a rusia los dolares?

si va a comprar a china , india, pakistan, brasil, ....


----------



## piru (23 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El fracaso épico de la propaganda ucraniana: en un video sobre la "columna rusa destruida" mostraron la etiqueta que pertenecía en realidad a un militar ucraniano Мiщенко О.А.
> 
> Y así va ésto




Otra emboscada ukronazi con brocha gorda ¿Para qué necesitan los ukras jabelines si con un bote de pintura blanca se apañan?





Ya sabemos una cosa más, la grafía rusa no tiene i, utiliza la N al revés. Por eso les han pillado esta fake news, una más.


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Eh! Eh! Expertos del foro. Vamos a ver este vídeo repetido muchas veces. Forma un hongo casi perfecto, pero descarto completamente una nucelar táctica, por muchas razones.
> 
> Que ha podido provocar esta explosión?



El pulso EM que produce cualquier arma atómica no permite el funcionamiento de móviles grabando y subiendo el video luego al tuiter.

No es un arma nuclear, como bien dices.


----------



## amcxxl (23 Mar 2022)

yo creo que intentan dañar lo menos posible las fabricas que dan de comer a la mitad de la poblacion

si se tratase solo de acabar con los nazis se arrasaba todo con bombardeos de alfombra y termobaricas, que es como suelen actuar los yankees, pero Mariupol es de la RPD, y en el futuro sera parte de Rusia asi que no se puede destruir el propio pais y dejar a tu gente en la indigencia



Billy Ray dijo:


> El pulso EM que produce cualquier arma atómica no permite el funcionamiento de móviles grabando y subiendo el video luego al tuiter.
> 
> No es un arma nuclear, como bien dices.



es un hongo normal de una explosion

una explosion atomica empieza con destello luninoso muy fuerte y una bola de fuego incandescente

el hongo es solo el rebote contra el suelo de la onda expansiva que proyecta la tierra y los gases hacia arriba


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Me llama la atención tu enorme ingenuidad. Algunos sois como niños pequeños.
> 
> Ya de mano, se paró la producción de Campurrianas...




Tranquilo, ya os sodomizamos una vez, llega la siguiente.

Aviso: duele, la otra vez chillabais y chillabais.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Mar 2022)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> Pero bajara los impuestos, quiza a ti eso no te interesa porque lo mismo tu salario depende de ello



Buena observación, su picolero de guardia le informa:

NO, no va a bajar ningún impuesto, el descenso energético no permite la reducción AÚN mayor de los recursos del estado, en todo caso si lo hiciera haría desaparecer al estado ocupando su espacio pequeños oligarcas que los cooptasen, ya sabe, independencia de Cataluña, País vasco, Galicia , Murcia, Andalucía y así todo el rato.

Siempre a su servicio.


----------



## porconsiguiente (23 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



¿Eso no será verdá?


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> pero va a quedar combustible para tanto avión??



si y si no en barco y remando


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Joder, le ha costado ¿he?.


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

*Ucrania acusa a Rusia de destruir un laboratorio nuclear en Chernobil.*
Las tropas rusas han destruido un laboratorio para la gestión de desechos radiactivos en la central nuclear de *Chernobil*, ocupada al inicio de la *invasión de Ucrania*, según ha denunciado la Agencia Estatal de Ucrania para la Gestión de las Zonas de Exclusión.

Según este centro, el laboratorio costó más de 6 millones de euros, se encontraba en la zona de exclusión de la central nuclear de *Chernobil* y era un complejo con "importantes capacidades analíticas y de investigación" en el ámbito de la gestión de los desechos radiactivos.

El laboratorio fue construido en 2015 con ayuda de fondos de la UE para la cooperación en seguridad nuclear y, según el comunicado, tenía equipos y capacidades analíticas únicas en Europa.


----------



## Dylan Leary (23 Mar 2022)

"Bastards", "scum", "smelly faces", "bad guys", calls to "mutilate the unpopular" - the level of conversation of the whole colonel-general of Russia with his subordinates.

Ukrainian intelligence has published a conversation between Mykhailo Mizintsev, who is currently leading the siege of Mariupol, and his subordinates, whom he calls and humiliates, and reprimands for unfulfilled tasks.


----------



## Teuro (23 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> La putina esta enfadada con lukas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una "primavera bieolorrusa" orquestada por la OTAN le daría más emoción a la situación actual. Desde el punto de vista bielorruso es sencillo: En vez de apuntar los cañones al sur, los ponen hacia el este.


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

Eso del no pago del gas en dolares...de qué parque ha salido?


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

Fuentes ucranianas informan que anoche las fuerzas rusas destruyeron otro almacén lleno de armas en Nikolaev.


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Otra emboscada ukronazi con brocha gorda ¿Para qué necesitan los ukras jabelines si con un bote de pintura blanca se apañan?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 996080
> 
> ...



Javelin para destruir camiones Paco de la era Krushev.

Un gran negocio.


----------



## frangelico (23 Mar 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> lo esperado, ante tanto sanción, que sentido le tiene a rusia los dolares?
> 
> si va a comprar a china , india, pakistan, brasil, ....



Y además obliga a que se acepten rublos en las ventas de Europa a Rusia o bien a que se adquieran en el mercado de divisas. Es una forma de situar mejor al rublo como divisa.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (23 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Ese es el que puso Putin de marioneta para dar una apariencia de democracia



Putin no podía presentarse a las elecciones de 2008 porque lo impedía la Constitución rusa y se presentó él. Mientras Medvedev era Presidente de Rusia, el era Primer Ministro (2008-2012), aunque el verdadero poder lo ejercía Putin en la sombra.


----------



## arriondas (23 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Ssssssshhh no te vengas arriba y comete los garbanzos, caracandao....



No te empapices, panchi.


----------



## bakunin2020 (23 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Significa dos cosas, primero que nos rusos pagan en rublos su deuda y segundo que el dolar está muerto.



Vladimir acaba de partir la mesa en dos al sacar la chorra, sí, esa mesa larga que sale en las "afotos" cuando se reúne con los caniches de la UE.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Mar 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> pero va a quedar combustible para tanto avión??



Su picolero de guardia le informa:

Consigue hacerlo dudar.

S.A.S.S.


----------



## Nicors (23 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Una "primavera bieolorrusa" orquestada por la OTAN le daría más emoción a la situación actual. Desde el punto de vista bielorruso es sencillo: En vez de apuntar los cañones al sur, los ponen hacia el este.



Llegará la primavera a Bielorrusia sin duda, la mayoría del pueblo así lo quiere.


----------



## bigmaller (23 Mar 2022)

Putin announces the transfer of payments for Russian gas with Europe to Russian rubles


Ésta es la guerra.

Los Rusos son tontos de cojones, como va a caer su PIB cobrando en rublos!!! Hay que ser gilipollas!! !!


----------



## Remequilox (23 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los misiles cazabunkers rusos hacen cosas muy curiosas…



Eso sí que es un ataque quirúrgico y de precisión. Descarrilas un mercancías y dejas copada la línea, sin destrozar nada la infraestructura, para cuando ya sea tuya.
"Eso" no es por casualidad.


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Entonces querrán que sean en oro, ¿no?





Jajajajajaa pedazo de bulo.


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Mar 2022)

.........


Fígaro dijo:


> Pero muyaaaaayo, tú qué sabrás de guerras...uffff con lo que cansa eso...
> 
> Pena que no siga la Legión en Fuerteventura, al Tercio aquél os mandaba a todos.
> 
> Os iba a dar collejas hasta el carnero.



Ya hablo la tacones perdonavidas, cito de tu anterior post "los rusos eran soportables hasta ..." para ti quien son los "soportables", ¿la estanquera de la esquina?

Aparte citas la legión de Fuerteventura, si tu no has estado en su cuartel en tu vida, yo si debido a que al realizar maniobras conjuntas con ellos y no habiendo tiempo de instalar nuestra cocina de campaña, nos enviaron a comer al cuartel de los Legia, joder, eso era comida y buena, acostumbrados nuestros ranchos y encima se podía repetir.

*Paco anecdotas.*

Vi a dos tíos barriendo el patio de armas, el patio debía hacer sus buenos 4 o 5 cinco campos de futbol, lo jodido es que para barrerlo les daban unas escobas de un palmo de altura, debías de barrer todo el patio encorvado si no la escoba no llegaba al suelo, supongo que era un castigo.

Había un pueblo en Fuerteventura con una sola calle que debía hacer sus 500 metros o más de largo con edificios de 3 plantas, en los bajos solo habían puticlubs, supongo que para deleite de los Legía, un compañero extremeño de nuestra batería encontró trabajando una paisana suya en esos locales, nos dejaron sueltos media hora con CETME incluido (sin munición), es curioso entrar en un puticlub con CETME.


----------



## Trajanillo (23 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Jajaja, ahora a pagar en Rupias, Yuanes o Rublos.... El dolar está tocadito


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No te empapices, panchi.



Fuente? 

La que está helada al lado de tu yurta, mongolo.


----------



## Teuro (23 Mar 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Las cenas familiares tienen que ser la bomba.
> Ya me voy.



Pues no se crea, en esas cenas familiares la parte más venenosa serán sin duda las 3 nueras.


----------



## arriondas (23 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Tranquilo, ya os sodomizamos una vez, llega la siguiente.
> 
> Aviso: duele, la otra vez chillabais y chillabais.



¿Sodomizar tú? ¿A quién? Si eres un criajo.


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Sacada de polla del tito Vladimir. Trolleada máxima. Puñetazo en la mesa. ¿Y ahora qué, UE?



Ahora a seguir mamando polla occidental, porque es mentira, jajajajajajaajaj.


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

*Ucrania dice haber derribado 100 aviones rusos desde que comenzó la guerra.*
El ejército ucraniano ha derribado ya 100 aviones rusos desde que comenzó la *guerra en Ucrania*, según el portavoz del Comando de las Fuerzas Aéreas, Yurii Ihnat, citado por la agencia _Ukrinform_.

Según este balance, el 22 de marzo de 2022 las fuerzas ucranianas destruyeron seis aviones enemigos, un helicóptero, cinco vehículos aéreos no tripulados (UAV) y cinco misiles, lo que eleva a cien el número de aparatos enemigos derribados desde que el pasado 24 de febrero comenzó la *invasión rusa* de *Ucrania*.

Según Ihnat, el ejército ucraniano causó ayer "al enemigo pérdidas significativas en el aire", golpeando objetivos terrestres, vehículos militares y mano de obra en grupos" y que, de los misiles derribados, dos de ellos lo fueron por disparos de la aviación y otro por un sistema de defensa aérea portátil.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Quién da más
> 
> . Putin: Hemos tomado la decisión de que los pagos por el suministro de gas a Europa se hagan en rublos



Pues pagaremos la calefacción en: Reconocimiento, prestigio, cariño, buen rollo y feminismo sororico.


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

si funciona el pago en rublos, usa la liara y muy gorda


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

Brevemente sobre Izum. La lucha continua en Kamenka (al sur de la ciudad). 
Nuestras tropas mantienen la posición pero las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están tratando de contraatacar con pequeños grupos de tanques, 2-3 vehículos cada uno. Por la mañana, se infligió otro ataque aéreo y de artillería en Kamenka.


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Pues pagaremos la calefacción en: Reconocimiento, prestigio, cariño, buen rollo y feminismo sororico.



da igual si te van a violar duramente si o si


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Sacada de polla del tito Vladimir. Trolleada máxima. Puñetazo en la mesa. ¿Y ahora qué, UE?



Frío y hambre.


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> .........
> 
> 
> Ya hablo la tacones perdonavidas, cito de tu anterior post "los rusos eran soportables hasta ..." para ti quien son los "soportables", ¿la estanquera de la esquina?
> ...




Sabrás tú donde he estado yo, gilipollas.


También tenéis poderes mágicos los follaputines, jajajajajajajajaja, Dios, qué risas más grandes.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (23 Mar 2022)

ya esta el petroleo en 120


----------



## Argentium (23 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Quién da más
> 
> . Putin: Hemos tomado la decisión de que los pagos por el suministro de gas a Europa se hagan en rublos



Directo a la línea de flotación, por otra parte los Estados Unidos son el dólar y Wall Street, se cae eso y no queda nada, montañas de papelitos de colores, lo positivo es que papel higiénico no va a faltar.


----------



## Albion (23 Mar 2022)

No sé si ya se ha puesto pero por si acaso...
Almodóvar, Bardem, Banderas y otros 2.000 nombres de la cultura piden enviar armas a Ucrania para su "autodefensa"

Más de* 2.000 nombres del sector de la cultura, el periodismo o la ciencia,* entre los que se encuentran Pedro Almodóvar, Javier Bardem o Ramón Lobo, han firmado el manifiesto promovido por el movimiento *Recortes Cero *en el que se pide el envío de armas a Ucrania para contribuir a su "autodefensa".

Así lo han asegurado desde este movimiento durante la convocatoria celebrada esta mañana a la que sólo ha acudido una de las firmantes, la escritora* Fanny Rubio, *quien ha sido la encargada de leer este documento al que se han sumado también Juan Echanove, Antonio Banderas, José Coronado o Luis Tosar; así como* Macarena García, Marisa Paredes* y Clara Lago, y escritores como Javier Cercas o Luis García Montero, director del Instituto Cervantes.

"Todas las personas demócratas y *amantes de la paz* debemos denunciar la invasión y defender la soberanía, independencia e integridad territorial de Ucrania. Debemos ayudar solidariamente a la población castigada por la guerra, y apoyar sin reservas al pueblo ucraniano en su lucha por su independencia y libertad", reza este documento en el que se proponen cinco medidas.

En concreto, la primera de ellas pide "*redoblar la actividad diplomática* buscando intermediarios internacionales de primer orden. La UE debe encabezar estos esfuerzos". La segunda aboga por "ampliar la ayuda humanitaria y la acogida de refugiados que sufren las consecuencias de esta guerra, sin límites en el número, en el tiempo y en el gasto".
En tercer lugar el manifiesto solicita el apoyo de las medidas económicas tomadas que "puedan contribuir a aislar, frenar y detener a Putin y a los oligarcas rusos" y el apoyo a las iniciativas que contribuyan a la *"autodefensa del pueblo ucraniano *y la defensa de su país, incluyendo el envío de armas que demanda el país agredido".
Por último, el texto finaliza con la petición de que las consecuencias económicas, sociales y políticas de la guerra* "no aumenten la desigualdad y la precariedad"* en España.

Entre los firmantes también están científicos como *Luis Enjuanes o Rafael Matesanz*, otros directores como* Marcel Barrena o Javier Fesser,* periodistas como *Ramón Lobo, Carles Mesa o Íñigo Alfonso, *y políticos como Manuela Carmena o Joan Baldoví.
"Este manifiesto ha ido creciendo por horas, y se pueden contar con los dedos de una mano quienes no han querido firmarlo", ha dicho Joanen Cunyat, coordinador estatal del movimiento social, al tiempo que ha matizado que el objetivo de este manifiesto es* "la unión en el rechazo de la invasión".*


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> ya esta el petroleo en 120




A tus papis le va a salir más caro, eh?


----------



## ferrys (23 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania dice haber derribado 100 aviones rusos desde que comenzó la guerra.*
> El ejército ucraniano ha derribado ya 100 aviones rusos desde que comenzó la *guerra en Ucrania*, según el portavoz del Comando de las Fuerzas Aéreas, Yurii Ihnat, citado por la agencia _Ukrinform_.
> 
> Según este balance, el 22 de marzo de 2022 las fuerzas ucranianas destruyeron seis aviones enemigos, un helicóptero, cinco vehículos aéreos no tripulados (UAV) y cinco misiles, lo que eleva a cien el número de aparatos enemigos derribados desde que el pasado 24 de febrero comenzó la *invasión rusa* de *Ucrania*.
> ...



Ostia tu, 100 aviones, a pedradas. Se quedan sin aviones los rusos. Van a tener que sacar las cometas. Jodo, 100 aviones nada menos. Festival del humor.


----------



## Yomateix (23 Mar 2022)

Vacilan a la gente y se rien en su cara.

"Bolaños pide al Congreso apoyar el decreto ley que presentará el Gobierno para paliar "los efectos de la guerra" en la economía: "Que todo el mundo se vea identificado en una respuesta de país. *Para salir como hace este Gobierno, sin dejar a nadie atrás*""


----------



## kelden (23 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Entonces querrán que sean en oro, ¿no?



Vírgenes, quieren cargamentos de vírgenes ....


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Putin announces the transfer of payments for Russian gas with Europe to Russian rubles
> 
> 
> Ésta es la guerra.
> ...



Por ahora el rublo va subiendo de valor en el cruce con el dólar, si llega a 1 dólar 90 rublos querrá decir que las sanciones no funcionan.

Ahora esta a 1 dólar 100,6 rublos, hasta la 4 de la tarde no sabremos el valor del día.


----------



## Teuro (23 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Entonces querrán que sean en oro, ¿no?



No es mala jugada: Si quieres comprarme el gas, me lo pagas en rublos. Tienes 2 opciones para conseguir rublos:


Véndeme cosas, que te las pago en rublos.
Cómprame rublos directamente pagándome en Euros o Dólares.
PD: El cambo rublo-euro y rublo-dolar no es el que dice el mercado londinense (10000:1), sino el folio de cambio oficial que publica el Banco de Rusia (100:1).


----------



## Marchamaliano (23 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Javelin para destruir camiones Paco de la era Krushev.
> 
> Un gran negocio.



150.000 dólares vale un tiro de javelin


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

Albion dijo:


> No sé si ya se ha puesto pero por si acaso...
> Almodóvar, Bardem, Banderas y otros 2.000 nombres de la cultura piden enviar armas a Ucrania para su "autodefensa"
> 
> Más de* 2.000 nombres del sector de la cultura, el periodismo o la ciencia,* entre los que se encuentran Pedro Almodóvar, Javier Bardem o Ramón Lobo, han firmado el manifiesto promovido por el movimiento *Recortes Cero *en el que se pide el envío de armas a Ucrania para contribuir a su "autodefensa".
> ...





Madre mía, esto no lo hubiéramos conseguido ni con una invasión extraterrestre, UNANIMIDAD antiMordor.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Mar 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> No confundas tus deseos con la realidad.



No si ya me gustaría que fueran deseos (que nunca se me cumplen) pero para las ostias siempre son reales y esta va a ser la ostia colectiva más dura de mi vida.


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Sodomizar tú? ¿A quién? Si eres un criajo.



LOL ¿con quien discutes?...


----------



## Trajanillo (23 Mar 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> Significa que ya no saben cómo apuntalar la mierda del rublo.



Tu sigue mirando el dedo...


----------



## paconan (23 Mar 2022)

Quieres gas? pagas en rublos, yo te los vendo
Presión para pagar su deuda en rublos
Modificar los contratos y acuerdos firmados no va a ser tan fácil

*Putin recibió instrucciones de transferir los pagos por el suministro de gas a Europa en rublos*
*Putin ordenó convertir en rublos los pagos por el suministro de gas ruso a Europa. El Banco Central y el gobierno deben determinar el orden de las operaciones para la compra de rublos por parte de los importadores de gas en el mercado interno de Rusia en una semana*

Vladimir Putin ordenó convertir los pagos por el suministro de gas ruso a los países europeos en rublos. Lo informa TASS con referencia al presidente.
Según Putin, las autoridades planean abandonar las monedas que se han "comprometido", como el dólar y el euro. "He decidido en el menor tiempo posible implementar un conjunto de medidas para transferir el pago, comencemos con esto, por nuestro gas natural suministrado a los llamados países hostiles para los rublos rusos", dijo el jefe de Estado en una presentación de TASS.

El gobierno y el Banco Central recibieron instrucciones de pensar en el procedimiento de transacciones con las que los compradores de gas podrán comprar rublos en el mercado interno ruso dentro de una semana. “Le pido al gobierno que dé una directiva apropiada a Gazprom sobre la modificación de los contratos existentes. Al mismo tiempo, todos los consumidores extranjeros deben tener la oportunidad de realizar las operaciones necesarias”, dijo Putin. Rusia continuará suministrando gas a otros países de acuerdo con los volúmenes, precios y principios de fijación de precios que se fijan en los contratos celebrados, enfatizó. 









Путин поручил перевести расчеты за поставки газа в Европу в рубли


Путин поручил перевести расчеты за поставки российского газа в европейские и другие «недружественные страны» в рубли. ЦБ и правительство должны за неделю определить порядок операций для покупки импортерами газа рублей на внутреннем рынке России




www.forbes.ru


----------



## Bulldozerbass (23 Mar 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> Bellísimas quizá no sea la mejor palabra y eso que se supone que están en su apogeo físico. Una vez que dan a luz pasan al modo cetáceo varado en casa viendo telenovelas y deglutiendo dulces como si no hubuiera un mañana.



Tiene más peligro decorando una casa y eligiendo el atuendo que en el campo de batalla.


----------



## arriondas (23 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Pues pagaremos la calefacción en: Reconocimiento, prestigio, cariño, buen rollo y feminismo sororico.



Y libertad, mucha libertad. Cortes de luz en breve.


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> .........
> 
> 
> Ya hablo la tacones perdonavidas, cito de tu anterior post "los rusos eran soportables hasta ..." para ti quien son los "soportables", ¿la estanquera de la esquina?
> ...



te hizo descuento la extremeña?


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Por ahora el rublo va subiendo de valor en el cruce con el dólar, si llega a 1 dólar 90 rublos querrá decir que las sanciones no funcionan.
> 
> Ahora esta a 1 dólar 100,6 rublos, hasta la 4 de la tarde no sabremos el valor del día.




Ahora solo falta que sepas por donde te da el aire, seria buen comienzo antes de pontificar sobre cosas que ni comprendes...


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (23 Mar 2022)

y el rublo apreciandose


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

*El Pentágono afirma que la Armada rusa está bombardeando Mariupol.*
El Departamento de Defensa de EEUU ha afirmado que barcos rusos están bombardeando la ciudad de Mariupol, en el sureste de* Ucrania*, de acuerdo a los datos de los que dispone.

El portavoz del Pentágono, John Kirby, señaló en una rueda de prensa que EEUU tiene indicios de que embarcaciones rusas en el mar de Azov están contribuyendo al asalto de la localidad portuaria de *Mariupol* con el disparo de proyectiles.

"Es difícil para nosotros cuantificarlo ni podemos llegar al detalle sobre el tipo de municiones que se están usando, pero está bastante claro que en los dos últimos días ha habido un aumento de la actividad naval rusa en el mar Negro", destacó.


----------



## amcxxl (23 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Joder, le ha costado ¿he?.



bueno a Sadam y a Gadafi se los cargaron precisamente por querer salirse del dolar


----------



## pemebe (23 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 995902



*Me pódeis explicar como en 2008 con el petroleo más caro que actualmente el coste con impuestos en españa del la Gasolina 95 fuera 1,26.
*

Informe del Ministerio de Industria con Datos de la UE.

https://energia.gob.es/petroleo/Inf...es/DatosBibliotecaConsumer/2008/julio2008.pdf














Con un precio medio del Brent en 133 dolares el Barril, en España el precio con impuestos de la gasolina 95 era de 1,26 euros.









Precio petróleo Brent Marzo 2022


El precio medio del barril de petróleo Brent en marzo ha aumentado hasta los 117,25 $ en marzo, desde los 97,13 $ del mes de febrero, un 20,71%.




datosmacro.expansion.com





El *precio medio* del barril de petróleo Brent en marzo 2002 es de 116,72$ en lo que va de mes.

*Mas de un 10% más barato que entonces*


----------



## arriondas (23 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> LOL ¿con quien discutes?...



El Fígaro, que ni tocar los huevos sabe.


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Y libertad, mucha libertad. Cortes de luz en breve.





Mandanos un par de links de quinqués buenos de esos que usas en la yurta.

Pero ya le ponemos otro combustible que no sea excremento de yak de ese que te aromatiza las noches.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Mar 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> Significa que ya no saben cómo apuntalar la mierda del rublo.



Tu coche va a apuntalar la mierda del rublo, prepara el culo (será mejor por que como no dilates te va a doler más).

A, y no es Putin, quien te la mete son los chicos de Madrid.


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El Fígaro, que ni tocar los huevos sabe.



Chuuupa, payaso.


No te queda na.


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

*Zelenski denuncia la captura de una misión humanitaria en Mariupol y una "escandalosa negociación" con Rusia.*
El presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*, ha denunciado que los invasores rusos capturaron este martes una columna humanitaria que se dirigía a *Mariupol *donde unas 100.000 personas viven en condiciones "infrahumanas", y afirmó que sus representantes avanzan en unas negociaciones difíciles y a veces escandalosas.

*Zelenski* emitió un vídeo divulgado por la presidencia ucraniana en el que se fijó sobre todo en la situación de *Mariupol*, en el sureste del país, donde dijo que "a día de hoy, hay unas cien mil personas en la ciudad. En condiciones infrahumanas. En un bloqueo completo. Sin comida, sin agua, sin medicinas. Bajo constante bombardeo".

Añadió que durante más de una semana han tratado de organizar corredores humanitarios estables para los residentes de *Mariupol*, pero que casi todos sus intentos son "frustrados por los ocupantes rusos mediante bombardeos o terror deliberado".

Denunció que este martes una de las columnas humanitarias fue "capturada por los ocupantes. En la ruta acordada cerca de Mangush. Empleados del SES y chóferes de buses fueron hechos prisioneros".


----------



## Teuro (23 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Significa dos cosas, primero que nos rusos pagan en rublos su deuda y segundo que el dolar está muerto.



NO, todo sigue denominado en dólares, solo que para "darle vidilla" al rublo exijo que me pagues en esa moneda, como yo no te puedo obligar a que me vendas en rublos exige que para poder comerciar uno y el otro adquiera la moneda del vendedor: Me vendes cosas en rublos o bien me cambiar rublos por euros, en ambos casos hago trampas en el solitario y fijo un cambio fijo, no el del mercado de valores.


----------



## ferrys (23 Mar 2022)

La vacuna tiene que estar jodiendo cerebros a marchas forzadas por que no hay otra. Ahora según los expertos militares americanos, Rusia es un país caribeño.
Business Insider tiene cierta reputación no es un blog de un forero.









Russian troops are getting frostbite in Ukraine because they don't have the right cold-weather gear, US official says


It's the latest setback Russian forces have faced in their invasion of Ukraine. Russian troops are also said to be losing morale.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Marchamaliano (23 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Quieres gas? pagas en rublos, yo te los vendo
> Presión para pagar su deuda en rublos
> Modificar los contratos y acuerdos firmados no va a ser tan fácil
> 
> ...



Ahora si que los malnacidos de *Langley la van a liar. *


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Mar 2022)

_-Las autoridades locales confirman que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas tienen encerrados a los rusos en Bucha, Irpin y Hostomel.
Queda por ver cuán estrecho es el cerco. Es de esperar que las recientes operaciones hayan hecho que los rusos se despidan de sus suministros a lo largo de la carretera de Varsovia.

-¿Cómo puede un ejército sin fuerza aérea rodear a un ejército con apoyo aéreo masivo?

_

Las mentiras tienen las patas cortas.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (23 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> A quien no escandalice esto es porque es una basura y una escoria que debe de estar encerrada y apartada de la gente normal. Estoy empezando a entender a los que vinieron a luchar a Europa hace 80 años a limpiar ESTA MIERDA. Entiendo a Putin y al pueblo ruso, entiendo los desfiles de la victoria y el recuerdo a La Guerra Patriotica. Cerdos de mierda, ¿otra vez con estas gaitas?. Y encima apoyados por la OTAN y la prensa judia, manda huevos...



Con esta excusa de mierda tendrías que invadir la mayoría de paises del mundo. En muchos paises hay nazis, y partidos políticos de ultraderecha, No solo en EUropa y USA, muchos más. Y lo que entiendes por Nazismo, igual es Nacionalismo, que no es lo mismo.
Lo que ves en esa foto, cantar el himno en una pose determinada se hace en infinidad de paises y eso no significa que sea Nazi.

El amor a la patria es algo que se acrecenta cuando tienes un enemigo que te intenta destruir.


----------



## Gotthard (23 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> "Bastards", "scum", "smelly faces", "bad guys", calls to "mutilate the unpopular" - the level of conversation of the whole colonel-general of Russia with his subordinates.
> 
> Ukrainian intelligence has published a conversation between Mykhailo Mizintsev, who is currently leading the siege of Mariupol, and his subordinates, whom he calls and humiliates, and reprimands for unfulfilled tasks.


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Ahora solo falta que sepas por donde te da el aire, seria buen comienzo antes de pontificar sobre cosas que ni comprendes...











Tipo de cambio Dólar Rublo ruso hoy | Cotización USD/RUB - Investing.com


Consulte el tipo de cambio de Dólar a Rublo ruso hoy y siga las variaciones de la cotización USD/RUB con gráficos, datos históricos, noticias y más.



es.investing.com


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

*Las fuerzas de combate rusas han comenzado a perder poder en Ucrania a medida que avanza la guerra, según un oficial de EEUU.*
El poder de combate de *Rusia* en *Ucrania *ha caído por debajo del 90% de sus niveles previos a la invasión por primera vez desde que comenzó el ataque, ha asegurado un alto funcionario de EEUU, sugiriendo grandes pérdidas de armamento y un aumento de las bajas.

Estados Unidos ha estimado que *Rusia* reunió a más de 150.000 soldados alrededor de Ucrania antes del 24 de febrero, primer día de la invasión, junto con suficientes aviones, artillería, tanques y otra potencia de fuego para su ataque a gran escala.

"Por primera vez, pueden estar un poco por debajo del 90%", dijo el funcionario de EE UU a los periodistas bajo condición de anonimato. El funcionario no proporcionó pruebas.

Casi un mes después de la guerra, las tropas rusas no han logrado capturar una sola ciudad importante y las fuerzas ucranianas han detenido su avance en casi todos los frentes. En cambio, Moscú ha recurrido a bombardear ciudades con artillería, misiles y bombas. Rusia niega haber atacado a civiles.


----------



## Trajanillo (23 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Putin announces the transfer of payments for Russian gas with Europe to Russian rubles
> 
> 
> Ésta es la guerra.
> ...



Si se paga en rublos debería revalorarizarse este, porque no solo será Europa el que pague en rublos serán todos.


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Entonces querrán que sean en oro, ¿no?



... en oro, yuans o rublos. 
No tenemos nada de las 3 opciones.


----------



## amcxxl (23 Mar 2022)

Albion dijo:


> No sé si ya se ha puesto pero por si acaso...
> Almodóvar, Bardem, Banderas y otros 2.000 nombres de la cultura piden enviar armas a Ucrania para su "autodefensa"
> 
> Más de* 2.000 nombres del sector de la cultura, el periodismo o la ciencia,* entre los que se encuentran Pedro Almodóvar, Javier Bardem o Ramón Lobo, han firmado el manifiesto promovido por el movimiento *Recortes Cero *en el que se pide el envío de armas a Ucrania para contribuir a su "autodefensa".
> ...



chusma progre banqueabdo nazis

lo de siempre , circulen


----------



## Marchamaliano (23 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _-Las autoridades locales confirman que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas tienen encerrados a los rusos en Bucha, Irpin y Hostomel.
> Queda por ver cuán estrecho es el cerco. Es de esperar que las recientes operaciones hayan hecho que los rusos se despidan de sus suministros a lo largo de la carretera de Varsovia.
> 
> -¿Cómo puede un ejército sin fuerza aérea rodear a un ejército con apoyo aéreo masivo?
> ...



En las fantasías de twitter y los gusanos.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (23 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Me pódeis explicar como en 2008 con el petroleo más caro que actualmente el coste con impuestos en españa del la Gasolina 95 fuera 1,26.*
> 
> 
> Informe del Ministerio de Industria con Datos de la UE.
> ...


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

*Putin exigirá a los países "inamistosos" que paguen el gas ruso en rublos.*
El presidente de *Rusia*, *Vladimir Putin*, ha anunciado este miércoles que rechazará el pago del gas ruso en divisas, incluido el dólar y euro, y que cobrará los suministros a los países "inamistosos" solamente en rublos. "He decidido implementar lo antes posible una serie de medidas para transferir los pagos por nuestro gas natural por parte de los llamados países inamistosos en rublos", ha señalado en una reunión con miembros del Gobierno ruso. Informa Efe


----------



## Evangelion (23 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Brevemente sobre Izum. La lucha continua en Kamenka (al sur de la ciudad).
> Nuestras tropas mantienen la posición pero las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están tratando de contraatacar con pequeños grupos de tanques, 2-3 vehículos cada uno. Por la mañana, se infligió otro ataque aéreo y de artillería en Kamenka.



"Nuestras" ¿Eres ruso?


----------



## Dylan Leary (23 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Me pódeis explicar como en 2008 con el petroleo más caro que actualmente el coste con impuestos en españa del la Gasolina 95 fuera 1,26.*
> 
> 
> Informe del Ministerio de Industria con Datos de la UE.
> ...











Sube el precio del Diesel y de la gasolina: así se aplicará el nuevo Impuesto sobre Hidrocarburos


Una de las últimas medidas del Gobierno de Mariano Rajoy ha comenzado a aplicarse con la entrada del nuevo año. Gasolina y Diesel valen entre 1 y casi 5 céntimos más por litro.




www.autopista.es


----------



## arriondas (23 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Mandanos un par de links de quinqués buenos de esos que usas en la yurta.
> 
> Pero ya le ponemos otro combustible que no sea excremento de yak de ese que te aromatiza las noches.



Electricidad baratita, maizón. Zona urbana, piso moderno.

Ya te veo calentando un ladrillo en la cocina de leña/carbón.


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

*Uno de cada cinco niños de Ucrania es ahora refugiado.*
Alrededor de 1,5 millones de niños de *Ucrania* han cruzado las fronteras internacionales en busca de seguridad, lo que supone que el 20% de los 7,5 millones de niños que vivían en *Ucrania *son ahora refugiados.
Así lo ha apuntado la ONG *World vision*, un día antes de que se cumpla el primer mes de *guerra en Ucrania*. Agrega que desde la invasión por parte de *Rusia*, al menos 78 niños han muerto por el conflicto, aunque la cifra real puede ser mucho mayor.
Según su directora regional para Europa del Este y Oriente Medio, *Eleanor Monbiot*, "el elevado número de niños refugiados ha suscitado además una gran preocupación, ante la posibilidad de que se produzca tráfico de personas en las zonas fronterizas". Informa Servimedia
Compartir en Twitter
13.10


----------



## porconsiguiente (23 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Poco a poco y sin pausa…
> "Suministrar nuestros productos tanto a la UE como a los Estados Unidos, y recibir el pago en dólares, euros, varias otras monedas no tiene sentido para nosotros, así que decidí implementar un conjunto de medidas para transferir el pago en el menor tiempo posible, comencemos con el gas natural, para transferir el pago de nuestro gas natural suministrado a los llamados países no amigos para los rublos rusos
> Señaló que se trata de negarse a utilizar "todas las monedas comprometidas".
> 
> ...




¿Proyecto Sandman?









100+ nations have global agreement now being deployed called ‘Project Sandman’ to drop and end dominance of U.S. dollar and petrodollar


“Project Sandman” describes a 100+ nation agreement that, when triggered, will see those nations simultaneously dump the dollar and abandon the “petrodollar” status that has allowed the USA to enjoy 50 years of fiat currency counterfeiting and material abundance at the expense of everyone else...




miamistandard.news


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (23 Mar 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> estas seguro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, bastante seguro.


----------



## Teuro (23 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y además obliga a que se acepten rublos en las ventas de Europa a Rusia o bien a que se adquieran en el mercado de divisas. Es una forma de situar mejor al rublo como divisa.



Valdría si dejaran fluctuar libremente al rublo, como eso no lo van a hacer, puesto que será a un cambio fijo, lo que produce es algo similar a la Argentina pre-corralito. Si occidente quiere rublos, no hay problema, los rusos a nivel personal te los dan a cambio de dólares y euros.


----------



## Evangelion (23 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 996107



Magia:


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

*Zelenski afirma que la presión contra Rusia "ayudará a restaurar la paz"*
El presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*, ha afirmado este miércoles que la presión internacional sobre *Rusia *"ayudará a restaurar la paz" durante una intervención telemática en el Parlamento de *Japón*, en la que ha pedido que continúe aplicando sanciones sobre *Moscú*.

"Encontraremos una forma para empujar a *Rusia *a acordar una solución pacífica", ha dicho el líder ucraniano, quien también ha agradecido a *Japón *que haya sido "el primer país de *Asia *en aplicar medidas de presión sobre *Rusia*" a raíz de la invasión de *Ucrania*.

*Zelenski *también ha acusado a *Rusia *de haber usado la planta nuclear de *Chernobil *"como campo de batalla", y ha advertido de la posibilidad de que *Moscú *recurra a armas químicas en el conflicto, durante su discurso transmitido ante diputados de las dos cámaras de la *Dieta *(Parlamento) de *Japón*. Informa Efe


----------



## ferrys (23 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> ... en oro, yuans o rublos.
> No tenemos nada de las 3 opciones.



Las importaciones de gas y petróleo están en sus máximos. La realidad es que les están pagando en euros como siempre.


----------



## El Cano (23 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Pues para tenérsela jurada ya llevan 2 millones de acogidos, la mayor parte en casas particulares, y son los habitantes de esa región los que más puestos de trabajo tienen en Polonia.



Tengo muchos amigos en la comunidad polaca en los EE.UU. Para más señas, este tipo de comunidades se suelen agrupar en torno a las Iglesias, donde además de misa tienen sus clases de polaco, la catequesis de los nenes y demás. Como anécdota, he visto más misas en polaco de las que podríais creer.

En cualquier caso, desde el principio están recolectando dinero, hablo de remesas de 4 cifras, que mandan cada pocos días a la gente de allí para comprar comida y ropa. He visto fotos y vídeos de familiares de amigos (en sus teléfonos, no en Twitter) con una ucraniana y sus mochuelos durmiendo en su casa.

La mayor parte de los polacos (definitivamente todos los que conozco) sienten la invasion de Ucrania como una afrenta personal, y a los ucranianos como hermanos. Si miras más a la gente de derechas, o incluso gente que no votaría al PiS ni con tu mano, las ganas de revanchismo hacia Rusia no la pueden disimular.

Los polacos son no se si los únicos, pero desde luego uno de los pocos países que se están comportando con algo de dignidad en este momento.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> da igual si te van a violar duramente si o si



Con la suerte que tengo, ni eso.


----------



## Evangelion (23 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> 150.000 dólares vale un tiro de javelin



Destruir un camión de 30000 euros de logística supone que en unos km más lejos, otro lado se pueda (exista esa posibilidad) de destruir un tanque inmovil de varios millones de euros.


----------



## Dylan Leary (23 Mar 2022)

Putin says Russia will start selling gas to 'unfriendly countries' in roubles


Russian President Vladimir Putin said on Wednesday Russia would start selling gas to "unfriendly countries" in roubles, after a freeze on Russia's assets by foreign nations had destroyed Moscow's trust.




www.reuters.com


----------



## pemebe (23 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Ojo, o yo leo mal, o Alemania se posiciona para que la OTAN intervenga en Ucrania a un dia de la reunión de la OTAN



Lees mal.

Del aleman:

Día tras día, los ciudadanos me escriben preocupados: ¿Habrá guerra, aquí con nosotros? Sólo puede haber una respuesta a esta pregunta: En 80 años hemos evitado lo inimaginable, ¡debemos seguir así! La OTAN no será una parte beligerante en #Ucrania.

Otra cosa es la interpretación del primero.


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Con esta excusa de mierda tendrías que invadir la mayoría de paises del mundo. En muchos paises hay nazis, y partidos políticos de ultraderecha, No solo en EUropa y USA, muchos más. Y lo que entiendes por Nazismo, igual es Nacionalismo, que no es lo mismo.
> Lo que ves en esa foto, cantar el himno en una pose determinada se hace en infinidad de paises y eso no significa que sea Nazi.
> 
> El amor a la patria es algo que se acrecenta cuando tienes un enemigo que te intenta destruir.



Gilipollas.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Vírgenes, quieren cargamentos de vírgenes ....



Mandarán a los miembros del foro.

Mira, buena manera de que te manden a Rusia a vivir.


----------



## Dylan Leary (23 Mar 2022)

Londres


----------



## Teuro (23 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Quieres gas? pagas en rublos, yo te los vendo
> Presión para pagar su deuda en rublos
> Modificar los contratos y acuerdos firmados no va a ser tan fácil
> 
> ...



Nadie dice que el dolar desaparezca, de hecho seguirá siendo la moneda base "neutral" en lo que se valora todo, eso si, me pagas el valor X en rublos en vez de dólares, y para hacer trampas al solitario el cambio oficial no es el del mercado de divisas, sino lo que diga el Banco de Rusia. 

Ventaja: Rompo el aislamiento económico al obligar a usar el rublo y nutrirme las arcas con dólares y euros.
Desventaja: Hunde mi competitividad al estilo argentino, pero que más da, más hundida de lo que está parece imposible.


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

⚡*Los compradores extranjeros de gas tendrán que vender divisas en la Bolsa de Moscú

Decreto*


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (23 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> 150.000 dólares vale un tiro de javelin



HITLER SE METIÓ UN TIRO Y MURIÓ, POR SUERTE.
ZERDENSKY SE METE MUCHOS TIROS CADA DÍA Y SIGUE VIVO, POR DESGRACIA.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (23 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Gilipollas.



Mascachapas


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (23 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Gilipollas.



Mascachapas


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Mar 2022)

El oligarca ruso dueño de Dia tras las sanciones por la guerra en Ucrania: "No tengo para vivir"










El oligarca ruso dueño de Dia tras las sanciones por la guerra en Ucrania: "No tengo para vivir"


El oligarca ruso Mikhail Fridman, dueño de los supermercados Dia asegura en una entrevista en exclusiva a Bloomberg que tras las sanciones impuestas por la invasión rusa en...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## amcxxl (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> LOL ¿con quien discutes?...



Para que luego hablen de lo mal que está el foro, en el fondo es un nido de amor.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (23 Mar 2022)

Tan Chin Gao dijo:


> HITLER SE METIÓ UN TIRO Y SE MURIÓ, POR SUERTE.
> ZERDENSKY SE METE MUCHOS TIROS CADA DÍA Y SIGUE VIVO, POR DESGRACIA.



Espero que se muera tu loco zar antes


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (23 Mar 2022)

Taxis, VTC, ambulancias y autobuses piden un bono de ayudas como en Francia


----------



## Dylan Leary (23 Mar 2022)

The cities of Irpin, Bucha and Gostomel in the Kyiv region are included in the ring by the Armed Forces of Ukraine. Makariv, Bucha, Irpin, Dmyriv communities remain under constant enemy fire, there are constant battles (Ірпінь, Бучу та Гостомель взяли в кільце ЗСУ) on Zhytomyr tracks.

At the same time, many villages are under occupation, which is approaching a humanitarian catastrophe. The population has no food, medicine, hygiene products, baby food left.


----------



## bigmaller (23 Mar 2022)

Putin announces the transfer of payments for Russian gas with Europe to Russian rubles


Ésta es la guerra.

Losnrusos son tontos de cojones, como va a caer su PIB cobrando en rublos!!! Hay que ser gilipollas!! !!


Trajanillo dijo:


> Si se paga en rublos debería revalorarizarse este, porque no solo será Europa el que pague en rublos serán todos.



Alguno dirá que es un chollazo, pagar en esa mierda de moneda...


----------



## vil. (23 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



ESTA NOTICIA ESTA CONFIRMADA o es un simple bulo?????

Cuidado que esto es tanto como declarar la guerra a todo occidente... no hay, ni siquiera se acerca sanción alguna por parte de occidente de este calado...

Si esto se confirma a todos cuidado y mucho, que estamos a punto de ver cosas INIMAGINABLES...

Salvo esos billetes, buenos o malos, los europeos no tenemos nada con lo que pagar, pero NADA ES NADA...


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

Fuerzas especiales comenzaron a trabajar cerca de Chernihiv, destruyendo posiciones con equipo militar y confiscando armas.
Se están realizando redadas en puestos avanzados y unidades de avanzada.


----------



## Homero+10 (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## felino66 (23 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> En el mismo momento en que la OTAN entre en guerra debemos de borrar nuestras cuentas, tenerlo claro.



En los servidores de Langley algunos debemos de tener un par de lucecitas rojas o alguna más...

1- no vacunado, 2- apoya a Putin, 3- forea en burbuja, 4- asiduo del porno, etc....


----------



## Lma0Zedong (23 Mar 2022)

¿Alguien sabe algo de estos dos?


----------



## Teuro (23 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Si se paga en rublos debería revalorarizarse este, porque no solo será Europa el que pague en rublos serán todos.



Los cambios de divisas se fijan por 3 factores: fundamentos económicos, intervenciones políticas y percepción del mercado.

Fundamentos económicos: Cuantas sólidas del país conllevan monedas fuertes.
Intervenciones políticas: Es lo que ha hecho EEUU - UE con el rublo al aplicar las sanciones, depreciar la moneda más allá del valor que tendría por los fundamentos económicos.

Expectativas: Si sube, pues se revaloriza artificialmente, como pasó con el Bitcoin.

El Rublo ha bajado desde febrero, pero no tanto como reflejan los mercados de divisas.


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Mar 2022)

Globalismo...circo...enanos...


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (23 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> ESTA NOTICIA ESTA CONFIRMADA o es un simple bulo?????
> 
> Cuidado que esto es tanto como declarar la guerra a todo occidente... no hay, ni siquiera se acerca sanción alguna por parte de occidente de este calado...
> 
> ...



Explica mejor. Que consecuencias tiene esto Para europa? Que puede pasar?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Me pódeis explicar como en 2008 con el petroleo más caro que actualmente el coste con impuestos en españa del la Gasolina 95 fuera 1,26.*
> 
> 
> Informe del Ministerio de Industria con Datos de la UE.
> ...



Heeeee

Su picolero de guardia le informa:

Antonio Turiel ya ha cntestadoa a su pregunta, se llama carestía.

Un saludo y buen Madmax.


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> ESTA NOTICIA ESTA CONFIRMADA o es un simple bulo?????
> 
> Cuidado que esto es tanto como declarar la guerra a todo occidente... no hay, ni siquiera se acerca sanción alguna por parte de occidente de este calado...
> 
> ...





Jajajajaja Jaajjajajajajajaja


----------



## arriondas (23 Mar 2022)

Cree el ladrón...


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Mascachapas



Idiota.


----------



## Homero+10 (23 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> ESTA NOTICIA ESTA CONFIRMADA o es un simple bulo?????
> 
> Cuidado que esto es tanto como declarar la guerra a todo occidente... no hay, ni siquiera se acerca sanción alguna por parte de occidente de este calado...
> 
> ...



Vladimir irá a por todos los que se sumaron a la orden globalista de ir en contra de Rusia

Vienen días memorables


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> NO, todo sigue denominado en dólares, solo que para "darle vidilla" al rublo exijo que me pagues en esa moneda, como yo no te puedo obligar a que me vendas en rublos exige que para poder comerciar uno y el otro adquiera la moneda del vendedor: Me vendes cosas en rublos o bien me cambiar rublos por euros, en ambos casos hago trampas en el solitario y fijo un cambio fijo, no el del mercado de valores.



Ya bueno, vamos a ver como se lo toman "los mercados".


----------



## NEKRO (23 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> En el mismo momento en que la OTAN entre en guerra debemos de borrar nuestras cuentas, tenerlo claro.



Estoy fichado por no vacunarme, por estar contra la OTAN, por posicionarme contra este gobierno, por apoyar a los transportistas, estar contra las leyes feministas, por ser contrario a los LGTBIQysuputamadre, ..., tengo un archivo especial para mi, desde hace años.


----------



## bigmaller (23 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> ESTA NOTICIA ESTA CONFIRMADA o es un simple bulo?????
> 
> Cuidado que esto es tanto como declarar la guerra a todo occidente... no hay, ni siquiera se acerca sanción alguna por parte de occidente de este calado...
> 
> ...



Da gusto saber que has acertado.

Otra cosa es qué sucederá a partir de ahora y si USA reculará...... Si le dejan.


El futuro nadie lo conoce, pero estos movimientos estaban cantados.... . SI OCCIDENTE SEGUIA PRESIONANDO A RUSIA. así ha sido, asi lo avisamos muchos.... Y así parece que va a suceder.

Game over.

a partir de ahora se jugara con otra baraja. Habra que ver si somos buenos sin marcar las cartas.

No lo sé.


----------



## John Orfidahl (23 Mar 2022)

Hay varios paises que fueron invadidos por intentar vender petroleo en una moneda que no era el dollar.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (23 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> ESTA NOTICIA ESTA CONFIRMADA o es un simple bulo?????
> 
> Cuidado que esto es tanto como declarar la guerra a todo occidente... no hay, ni siquiera se acerca sanción alguna por parte de occidente de este calado...
> 
> ...











Putin wants rubles for Russian gas


Unfriendly countries will pay for natural gas in rubles, Russian President Vladimir Putin announced on Wednesday.




www.rt.com


----------



## mazuste (23 Mar 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Putin no podía presentarse a las elecciones de 2008 porque lo impedía la Constitución rusa y se presentó él. Mientras Medvedev era Presidente de Rusia, el era Primer Ministro (2008-2012), aunque el verdadero poder lo ejercía Putin en la sombra.



Pues para ejercer el poder en la sombra, ni puto caso le hizo el medveded con el asunto de Libia...
Inventar tonterías debe ser un deporte bastante popular entre los idiotas...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)

Lauren Witzke on Gab: 'Reddit Military LARPers are getting a reality che…'


Lauren Witzke on Gab: 'Reddit Military LARPers are getting a reality check.'




gab.com




​


----------



## Gotthard (23 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Una "primavera bieolorrusa" orquestada por la OTAN le daría más emoción a la situación actual. Desde el punto de vista bielorruso es sencillo: En vez de apuntar los cañones al sur, los ponen hacia el este.



Despues del la monumental somanta de palos en el lomo que administro el gobierno de Lukashenko a los manifestantes en 2019 dudo mucho que tengan ganas de ir a por más. Que no digo que Bielorusia no sea un estado bananero, que lo es, pero la oposicion esta lamiendose las heridas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

La conversión de los acuerdos de gas en rublos para nuevos contratos con países hostiles es un hito que cambiará el paradigma actual en el mercado de la energía. En la práctica, esto significa que Europa deberá financiarse con la infraestructura financiera rusa en rublos, aumentando la demanda de la moneda nacional. Nuestros bancos prestarán a los bancos europeos en rublos. La demanda de rublos sin pagos de gas será monstruosa debido al superávit de divisas en la cuenta corriente y debido a las restricciones en el movimiento de capitales, incluso a través del mercado de capitales cerrado. Anteriormente informé (analizando la balanza de pagos) que en la configuración actual, el rublo solo puede fortalecerse.

Al mismo tiempo, Rusia no reducirá el volumen de suministro de gas.

Escribiré más sobre esto pronto (este es un tema a largo plazo). En el contexto de un cambio de paradigma para el orden mundial y el impacto en la balanza de pagos y el tipo de cambio. Ahora la prioridad es monitorear la apertura del mercado de valores.









Spydell_finance


Финансовые рынки, экономика, корпоративная аналитика, финансово-экономическая инфографика и статистика. Для обсуждения https://t.me/spydell_finance_chat




t.me


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

Jajajajaja bueno bueno, nuevo mantra para los putines, temblando se halla el mundo...


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Mar 2022)

_Casi todos los diplomáticos ucranianos deben abandonar Bielorrusia en un plazo de 72 horas, sólo cinco diplomáticos se quedarán en la Embajada, dijo Anatoli Glaz, el portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores. 
Dijo que se pidió a algunos de los diplomáticos que abandonaran Bielorrusia en un plazo de 72 horas.
Cinco diplomáticos continuarán su trabajo en la embajada ucraniana, mientras que el consulado ucraniano en Brest estará cerrado. 
El personal diplomático en el formato 1+4 podrá continuar su trabajo de acuerdo con los objetivos definidos en las Convenciones de Viena._


----------



## vettonio (23 Mar 2022)

Spriter

_El tipo de cambio del dólar en la Bolsa de Moscú cayó por debajo de los 95 rublos por primera vez desde el 2 de marzo, tras los comentarios de Putin_.


----------



## kenny220 (23 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Si ya TODOOO ES ESTALIN, como si no hubiera en Polonia gatillos faciles en aquellos tiempos tan buenos.



1940, invasión repúblicas bálticas, deportaciones, etc, los bálticos también eran una, amenaza para los rusos?


----------



## computer_malfuction (23 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> ESTA NOTICIA ESTA CONFIRMADA o es un simple bulo?????
> 
> Cuidado que esto es tanto como declarar la guerra a todo occidente... no hay, ni siquiera se acerca sanción alguna por parte de occidente de este calado...
> 
> ...



Otra fuente.


----------



## vil. (23 Mar 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Explica mejor. Que consecuencias tiene esto Para europa? Que puede pasar?



No ando con demasiado tiempo... y sería como para escribir un par de horas en cuanto a sus consecuencias... pero hazte una pregunta:

- ¿si el supermercado dónde compras y el resto dejan de aceptar tu dinero, qué vas a tener que hacer???


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Londres



me parece muy injusto ...

qué culpa tienen los cerditos de nada ?


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

Hala, ya tienen algo con lo que pontificar esta tarde, cuando tras la siesta bajen al parque a ver a los coleguis y a darle al peta.


----------



## Renegato (23 Mar 2022)

Brent
120,27 
+4,79
(+4,15%)


----------



## kenny220 (23 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Y en qué moneda? Yuanes? Oro?



Rupias.


----------



## arriondas (23 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> ESTA NOTICIA ESTA CONFIRMADA o es un simple bulo?????
> 
> Cuidado que esto es tanto como declarar la guerra a todo occidente... no hay, ni siquiera se acerca sanción alguna por parte de occidente de este calado...
> 
> ...



No es bulo, está confirmado. Aparece hasta en Vesti.ru. Fue después de una reunión del gobierno ruso.

Esto sí que es un pepinazo, porque como bien dices ahora la UE no tiene con que pagar ese gas. Como ha dicho otro forero, van a tener que vender cosas a Rusia para obtener rublos.


----------



## Byblos07 (23 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> ESTA NOTICIA ESTA CONFIRMADA o es un simple bulo?????
> 
> Cuidado que esto es tanto como declarar la guerra a todo occidente... no hay, ni siquiera se acerca sanción alguna por parte de occidente de este calado...
> 
> ...



La noticia está confirmada. Aquí el enlace de Izvestia.

Россия перейдет на оплату поставок газа в недружественные страны за рубли


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No ando con demasiado tiempo... y sería como para escribir un par de horas en cuanto a sus consecuencias... pero hazte una pregunta:
> 
> - ¿si el supermercado dónde compras y el resto dejan de aceptar tu dinero, qué vas a tener que hacer???



Jajajajaja Jaajjajajajajajaja


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Putin announces the transfer of payments for Russian gas with Europe to Russian rubles
> 
> 
> Ésta es la guerra.
> ...



Tu espera a ver que pasa.


----------



## Zappa (23 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>


----------



## Marchamaliano (23 Mar 2022)

Esto si que ha sido una bomba nuclear a los gusanos.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Mar 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Explica mejor. Que consecuencias tiene esto Para europa? Que puede pasar?



Frío, mucho frío.


----------



## César Borgia (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Abu-Yunis (23 Mar 2022)

bakunin2020 dijo:


> Vladimir acaba de partir la mesa en dos al sacar la chorra, sí, esa mesa larga que sale en las "afotos" cuando se reúne con los caniches de la UE.



Lo ha dicho la víspera de la cumbre extraordinaria de la OTAN en Bruselas. Supongo que en la sala en la que se reúnan estará cortada la calefacción y los asistentes con el abrigo puesto, o se calentarán con leña, para dar ejemplo.


----------



## Zappa (23 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


> Otra fuente.



*¿Y quien nos va a cambiar los dólares y euros a Rublos para poder pagarlo?*

Saludad a los nuevos jefazos:





No somos más bobos porque no podemos.


----------



## manalons (23 Mar 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Por mucho menos se militarizó a los controladores aéreos.


----------



## John Orfidahl (23 Mar 2022)

La unica salida que le veo a la exigencia de rusia de pagar en rublos la energia es la de echar atras todas las sanciones de la UE o bien el cortar el suministro. Es un todo o nada.


----------



## Zappa (23 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Esto si que ha sido una bomba nuclear a los gusanos.



Es a nosotros.

Los gusanos tienen fracking, gas propio, un cortijo entero llamado Sudamérica por "democratizar" y en general, mientras que no se metan (y no se meten, hacen que nos metamos los demás), no van a salir tan mal parados.

Lástima. El NordStream2 y una alianza comercial con Rusia habría hecho de la UE una superpotencia.

El juego de tronos y toda la mierda esa...


----------



## kelden (23 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Mandarán a los miembros del foro.
> 
> Mira, buena manera de que te manden a Rusia a vivir.




Tias, quieren tias para los guerreros de kadirov ....


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (23 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No es bulo, está confirmado. Aparece hasta en Vesti.ru. Fue después de una reunión del gobierno ruso.
> 
> Esto sí que es un pepinazo, porque como bien dices ahora la UE no tiene con que pagar ese gas. Como ha dicho otro forero, van a tener que vender cosas a Rusia para obtener rublos.



tienes que comprar rublos en el mercado (y rusia podra emitir mas), con lo cual el rublo se encarecera y recuperara el valor perdido, mientras el euro bajara, con lo cual pagaremos mas por el gas a parte de lo alto que ya esta


----------



## Boba Fet II (23 Mar 2022)

La lucha más sanguinaria


Lo peor de dos ejércitos. Torturas, violaciones, saqueos y asesinatos forman parte de la historia de las dos unidades militares más crueles de esta guerra, que ya se enf




www.diariovasco.com


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (23 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> ESTA NOTICIA ESTA CONFIRMADA o es un simple bulo?????
> 
> Cuidado que esto es tanto como declarar la guerra a todo occidente... no hay, ni siquiera se acerca sanción alguna por parte de occidente de este calado...
> 
> ...


----------



## Zappa (23 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Es a nosotros.
> 
> Los gusanos tienen fracking, gas propio, un cortijo entero llamado Sudamérica por "democratizar" y en general, mientras que no se metan (y no se meten, hacen que nos metamos los demás), no van a salir tan mal parados.
> 
> ...



Zappa, tu picolero amigo te informa:

DIESEL, los Estado unidenses NO PRODUCEN DIESEL, lo traen de Rusia.


----------



## orcblin (23 Mar 2022)

a poner la calefacción a 15 grados 
la botina ya lo ha echo


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Teuro (23 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Esto si que ha sido una bomba nuclear a los gusanos.



NO es una bomba nuclear, es una ruptura de las sanciones. Todo se sigue valorando en dólares, lo único que hace es romper el cerco a la economía rusa. Además se da por descontado que quien quiera adquirir rublos en el mercado oficial ruso se va a encontrar con un tipo de cambio fijo puesto por el Banco de Rusia independiente de que cotice en mercados externos a una décima parte de su "valor oficial". Y para trolleo máximo, pues le puedes cascar una comisión al estilo de Botín de un 10% por cambiar euros o dólares por rublos.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Mar 2022)

Boba Fet II dijo:


> La lucha más sanguinaria
> 
> 
> Lo peor de dos ejércitos. Torturas, violaciones, saqueos y asesinatos forman parte de la historia de las dos unidades militares más crueles de esta guerra, que ya se enf
> ...



Resume que yo no pago propaganda de ningún tipo.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Tias, quieren tias para los guerreros de kadirov ....



No te hagas ilusiones que luego las sorpresas son peores.


----------



## crocodile (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Escombridos (23 Mar 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> 97 % de los votos es un resultado espectacular, increíble.



Si que lo es, ¿ O fue 93%? .... Bueno en todo caso fue una mayoría "espectacular"


----------



## Teuro (23 Mar 2022)

John Orfidahl dijo:


> La unica salida que le veo a la exigencia de rusia de pagar en rublos la energia es la de echar atras todas las sanciones de la UE o bien el cortar el suministro. Es un todo o nada.



Esta jugada que rompe las sanciones: Tengo un producto que quiero vender y vosotros tenéis dinero para comprarlo. O me sancionas del todo para no comprarme absolutamente nada o tus sanciones son papel mojado.


----------



## crocodile (23 Mar 2022)

Rublo ruso sube más de un 10% tras la noticia .


----------



## Zappa (23 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> tienes que comprar rublos en el mercado (y rusia podra emitir mas), con lo cual el rublo se encarecera y recuperara el valor perdido, mientras el euro bajara, con lo cual pagaremos mas por el gas a parte de lo alto que ya esta



Un plan sin fisuras el nuestro de sancionar a Rusia hasta que nos corte el gas.

Nuestra gran altura moral hará que brote maná de la piedra, multiplicaremos los panes y los peces y lloverá petróleo.

Y si no, Dios proveerá.


----------



## El Cano (23 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No es mala jugada: Si quieres comprarme el gas, me lo pagas en rublos. Tienes 2 opciones para conseguir rublos:
> 
> 
> Véndeme cosas, que te las pago en rublos.
> ...



Eso es hacerse trampas al solitario. Tu puedes pretender tener una moneda fuerte pero si tú economía no genera suficiente actividad económica como para mantenerla, tu posición acaba siendo de dependencia económica de tus socios comerciales. Por no hablar de emisión de deuda y demás. Mira como los chinos no aceptan que les pagues en yuanes.

Como los ingleses se comieron la jugada de Soros con la libra en los noventa, no me quiero ni imaginar la que les pueden montar a los rusos en cuatro tardes.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


>



Ahora si que van a mandar tropas a Ucrania la OTAN, gente, eso es guerra y a lo grande.


----------



## kelden (23 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> NO, todo sigue denominado en dólares, solo que para "darle vidilla" al rublo exijo que me pagues en esa moneda, como yo no te puedo obligar a que me vendas en rublos exige que para poder comerciar uno y el otro adquiera la moneda del vendedor: Me vendes cosas en rublos o bien me cambiar rublos por euros, *en ambos casos hago trampas en el solitario y fijo un cambio fijo, no el del mercado de valores.*




Es que ya está bien de que cuatro especuladores cocainómanos fijen el precio de todo en las bolsas de Londres y Nueva York. Eso también se va a acabar.


----------



## Bartleby (23 Mar 2022)

Uno de los problemas que tenemos en Europa es que ya no sabemos qué es una guerra. Quienes conocieron, participando y sufriendo de manera consciente lo que era la guerra han muerto. Hoy en día, algunos, creen que la guerra es una aventura, como una película o un videojuego. Ese es el mayor riesgo que existe hoy en Europa, que no hay nadie que sepa de verdad que es una guerra.

Luego pasa lo que pasa. Que vas convencido y cuando empiezas a pasarlas putas te tienen que repatriar.









Un 'ultra' catalán dura una semana combatiendo en Ucrania


La extrema derecha catalana trae de regreso a P.S., exfalangista voluntario, tras quedar acorralado entre bombardeos rusos en Zhitómir




cronicaglobal.elespanol.com


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (23 Mar 2022)

Цены на газ в Европе растут более чем на 10% после решения Путина перевести расчеты в рубли


Ранее российский лидер заявил, что РФ не будет принимать оплату за поставки природного газа в долларах и евро и будет рассчитываться в рублях.




tvzvezda.ru




*Los precios del gas en Europa suben más de un 10% tras la decisión de Putin de convertir los pagos en rublos*
Anna Nazaikina
15:48 23.03.2022

Más temprano, el líder ruso dijo que la Federación Rusa no aceptaría pagos por suministros de gas natural en dólares y euros y se liquidarían en rublos.








Los precios del gas en Europa aceleraron las tasas de crecimiento en más de un 10% tras la decisión del presidente ruso Vladimir Putin de transferir los pagos por el suministro de este tipo de combustible a Europa en rublos. Así lo demuestran los datos del intercambio ICE.

Así, según la bolsa, el costo del gas en el mercado europeo ya se acerca a los $1.250.

Más temprano, el líder ruso, durante una reunión con miembros del gobierno, dijo que la Federación Rusa no aceptaría pagos por suministros de gas natural a países que siguen una política hostil hacia Moscú en dólares y euros; los pagos se harían en rublos .









Путин: принято решение в кратчайшие сроки перевести расчеты за поставки газа в Европу в рубли


Глава государства подчеркнул, что Россия продолжит поставлять природный газ в соответствии с объемами и ценообразованием.




tvzvezda.ru





*Putin: se decidió transferir los pagos por el suministro de gas a Europa a rublos lo antes posible*
Andrei Arkadiev
15:26 23.03.2022

El jefe de Estado enfatizó que Rusia continuará suministrando gas natural de acuerdo con los volúmenes y precios.

*Vídeo de Putin en la web*

Rusia no aceptará el pago de los suministros de gas natural en dólares y euros y se liquidará en rublos, dijo el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, en una reunión con el gobierno.



> "Tomé la decisión de implementar un conjunto de medidas para transferir pagos, comencemos con esto, por nuestro suministro de gas natural a los llamados países hostiles, por rublos rusos lo antes posible", dijo.



El jefe de Estado enfatizó que Rusia continuará suministrando gas natural de acuerdo con los volúmenes y precios en los contratos celebrados.

El presidente agregó que la Federación Rusa, a diferencia de sus colegas, valora su reputación como socio y proveedor confiable. ■


----------



## Don Meliton (23 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Quizá si aprendieron, tanto de Katyn, como de Varsovia, como los 40 años posteriores



Pues no lo demuestra¡n, yendo alegremente a la guerra, dando la cara por los anglosajones.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Mar 2022)

El Cano dijo:


> Eso es hacerse trampas al solitario. Tu puedes pretender tener una moneda fuerte pero si tú economía no genera suficiente actividad económica como para mantenerla, tu posición acaba siendo de dependencia económica de tus socios comerciales. Por no hablar de emisión de deuda y demás. Mira como los chinos no aceptan que les pagues en yuanes.
> 
> Como los ingleses se comieron la jugada de Soros con la libra en los noventa, no me quiero ni imaginar la que les pueden montar a los rusos en cuatro tardes.



Por ahora lo único que han decidido es enviar tropas a Ucrania.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (23 Mar 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


>



Allí en Rusia también hay cada JesusGil que no veas...


----------



## vettonio (23 Mar 2022)

Caricatura de un periódico holandés: La gira de Zelensky en apoyo de la Tercera Guerra Mundial "


@spriter99880


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (23 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Un plan sin fisuras el nuestro de sancionar a Rusia hasta que nos corte el gas.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Uno de los problemas que tenemos en Europa es que ya no sabemos qué es una guerra. Quienes conocieron, participando y sufriendo de manera consciente lo que era la guerra han muerto. Hoy en día, algunos, creen que la guerra es una aventura, como una película o un videojuego. Ese es el mayor riesgo que existe hoy en Europa, que no hay nadie que sepa de verdad que es una guerra.
> 
> Luego pasa lo que pasa. Que vas convencido y cuando empiezas a pasarlas putas te tienen que repatriar.
> 
> ...



Yugoslavia era un país de Europa…claro que sabemos lo que es una guerra.

Te veo muy joven…


----------



## kenny220 (23 Mar 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Pues no lo demuestra¡n, yendo alegremente a la guerra.



Mirate la invasión de las repúblicas bálticas en los 40. Y me cuentas.


----------



## vil. (23 Mar 2022)

John Orfidahl dijo:


> La unica salida que le veo a la exigencia de rusia de pagar en rublos la energia es la de echar atras todas las sanciones de la UE o bien el cortar el suministro. Es un todo o nada.



Hace una temporada Rusia firmó con China acuerdos de intercambio por gas a cambio de EUROS...

Putin es un grandísimo hijo de puta y nos tiene bien agarrados por las pelotas... frente a un dirigente con cabeza tenemos a dementes y subnormales gobernando... es demasiado...

Y aquí en este estercolero tenemos a Sanchez con lo de Marruecos... es como para... falta que Argelia nos corte a nosotros también el gas... DEMASIADO... DEMASIADO... DEMASIADO...


----------



## Dylan Leary (23 Mar 2022)

*Rusia anuncia la reapertura de su bolsa: 33 valores cotizarán desde mañana*








El Banco de Rusia ha anunciado oficialmente* la reapertura de su mercado de valores*. A partir de mañana, 33 empresas de la bolsa de Moscú volverán a cotizar, después de casi un mes en el que el principal índice bursátil del país ha estado cerrado. Moscú decidió cerrar su mercado de valores el pasado 28 de febrero, en medio de un desplome bursátil que se llevó por delante un tercio de su capitalización en pocos días tras la invasión de Ucrania.

Los gigantes de la bolsa rusa, Gazprom y Sberbank están entre las compañías que van a volver a cotizar este jueves. Algunos analistas ya anticipan un posible rebote en el primer día de mercado, con el argumento de que las autoridades rusas apoyarán a su mercado. Según se explica desde _Bloomberg_, *Rusia tendría ya 10.000 millones de dólares de su fondo soberano para comprar acciones de las empresas de su bolsa*.

Además, el Banco de Rusia *ha vetado la posibilidad de ponerse corto* en algunas de las principales compañías de su bolsa, con la intención de evitar que se pueda sacar provecho de mayores caídas que se produzcan en estos valores.


----------



## Salamandra (23 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> estas mirándote AKs en las tiendas ukras de la depp web?



Ni sé que es AKs ni deep web.Dados mis conocimientos de informática y mis pocas ganas de lío mejor ni lo hago. Pero si sugieres que se venden por ahí, pues oye yo no voy a comprar y para tener o no razón no me renta meterme en líos.


----------



## Teuro (23 Mar 2022)

El Cano dijo:


> Eso es hacerse trampas al solitario. Tu puedes pretender tener una moneda fuerte pero si tú economía no genera suficiente actividad económica como para mantenerla, tu posición acaba siendo de dependencia económica de tus socios comerciales. Por no hablar de emisión de deuda y demás. Mira como los chinos no aceptan que les pagues en yuanes.
> 
> Como los ingleses se comieron la jugada de Soros con la libra en los noventa, no me quiero ni imaginar la que les pueden montar a los rusos en cuatro tardes.



La "impresora infinita" de la FED consiste en que todo el petróleo en el subsuelo de Arabia son dólares no emitidos, por lo que conforme Arabia bombea la FED emite, si se pasa de emisión crea inflación, si se queda corta, revaloriza. ¿Te parece poco valor de generación de actividad económica?. Aunque evidentemente es un veneno dulce que fomenta el no hacer ná.

En este caso Rusia es quien quiere utilizar su propia impresora infinita a costa de su gas y petróleo, eso si, el valor del barril sigue valorizado en "moneda neutral", es decir, dólares.


----------



## Bishop (23 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Al ignorar troll…es un placer meterte en la nevera…



Alguien debería hacer un corte de segundo y algo, de este fragmento en el punto que pongo. Creo que daría bastante juego... 



Edito: variante, puede que mejor. A gusto del consumidor. Unos segundos antes:


----------



## capitán almeida (23 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> La Ruta de la Seda... a tí lo que te aguarda es una vida miserable, la que te has labrado, hijo de perra sarnoso.



y a tí el desprecio y el asco que tu raza lleva como estigma milenario, marrano


----------



## Nicors (23 Mar 2022)

Boba Fet II dijo:


> La lucha más sanguinaria
> 
> 
> Lo peor de dos ejércitos. Torturas, violaciones, saqueos y asesinatos forman parte de la historia de las dos unidades militares más crueles de esta guerra, que ya se enf
> ...



Los vascos asombrandose de las torturas ajam.


----------



## Tales. (23 Mar 2022)

Oye que estamos a Miercoles y Mariupol sigue en manos ucras.


Es part del pla?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Mar 2022)

Rusia Today acaba de comunicar lo de los rublos.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (23 Mar 2022)

El Cano dijo:


> Eso es hacerse trampas al solitario. Tu puedes pretender tener una moneda fuerte pero si tú economía no genera suficiente actividad económica como para mantenerla, tu posición acaba siendo de dependencia económica de tus socios comerciales. Por no hablar de emisión de deuda y demás. Mira como los chinos no aceptan que les pagues en yuanes.
> 
> Como los ingleses se comieron la jugada de Soros con la libra en los noventa, no me quiero ni imaginar la que les pueden montar a los rusos en cuatro tardes.



El tema es que Europa no puede generar prácticamente NINGUNA actividad económica si Rusia corta el gas. El caos generado provocaría la guerra total.


----------



## capitán almeida (23 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Otro rasgo común con los gitábanos. Y van...



Hablo la puta de los tacones, otra cosa que adoración al becerro no sabeis en vuestra raza, miserable


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> *Rusia anuncia la reapertura de su bolsa: 33 valores cotizarán desde mañana*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No tienes ni idea de hasta que punto eso significa la derrota económica de Europa y EEUU.


----------



## Teuro (23 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Es que ya está bien de que cuatro especuladores cocainómanos fijen el precio de todo en las bolsas de Londres y Nueva York. Eso también se va a acabar.



Lo he dicho en un post anterior, el mercado de divisas se sustenta en 3 factores:

- Solidez económica (Alemania y su Deutsche Mark antes del euro)
- Presiones políticas (Como Argentina con su cambio fijo en los 00).
- Expectativas de mercado (El Bitcoin hasta hace 6 meses).

Los especuladores pueden distorsionar algo durante un tiempo, pero no todo el tiempo. Más nociva es la presión política, que al final provoca que se rompan los diques (Argentina).


----------



## capitán almeida (23 Mar 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Oye que estamos a Miercoles y Mariupol sigue en manos ucras.
> 
> 
> Es part del pla?



Los cascotes son lo que están en manos ucras, sin mar en menos de un mes


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (23 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Yugoslavia era un país de Europa…



TITO ERA EL AMIGO DE PIRAÑA


----------



## latostat (23 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> No tienes ni idea de hasta que punto eso significa la derrota económica de Europa y EEUU.



¿Podrías explicar en detalle, por favor?


----------



## Bartleby (23 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Yugoslavia era un país de Europa…claro que sabemos lo que es una guerra.
> 
> Te veo muy joven…




No. Me refiero a vivirla en primera persona. Ni yo ni mi padre septuagenario sabemos lo que es estar metido en una trinchera o salir corriendo buscando refugio cuando bombardeaban. Mis abuelos, que si viviesen tendrían 112 años, si sabían lo que era vivir una guerra. Obviamente los de la antigua Yugoslavia si saben, pero ni Francia, ni España, ni Alemania, y la inmensa mayoría de Europa no lo conocemos, porque quienes lo vivieron, ya no están entre nosotros. Hay una enorme diferencia en verlo en la tele o escuchar como suenan las bombas y sentir como retumba el suelo.


----------



## Kreonte (23 Mar 2022)

Qué afortunado eres Pokemon Vilnius de vivir lejos de la patria y no sufrir las consecuencias como nosotros, q ya estamos en las últimas. Yo acabo de hacerme unas gachas de avena y con eso ya voy a tirar todo el día.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 Mar 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Oye que estamos a Miercoles y Mariupol sigue en manos ucras.
> 
> 
> Es part del pla?



Una parte si otra no…donde están los chechenos no hay rastro de ucranianos…


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Mar 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Oye que estamos a Miercoles y Mariupol sigue en manos ucras.
> 
> 
> Es part del pla?



Probablemnte, para empezar tu deposito del automobil se acaba de rendir sin luchar.


----------



## Teuro (23 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Uno de los problemas que tenemos en Europa es que ya no sabemos qué es una guerra. Quienes conocieron, participando y sufriendo de manera consciente lo que era la guerra han muerto. Hoy en día, algunos, creen que la guerra es una aventura, como una película o un videojuego. Ese es el mayor riesgo que existe hoy en Europa, que no hay nadie que sepa de verdad que es una guerra.
> 
> Luego pasa lo que pasa. Que vas convencido y cuando empiezas a pasarlas putas te tienen que repatriar.
> 
> ...



Una guerra consiste básicamente en que hagas lo que yo quiero cuando tú no quieres hacerlo. Se puede hacer con violencia primitiva, lo que llamamos "guerra" o mediante métodos más sofisticados de coacción, como la deuda.


----------



## Fauna iberica (23 Mar 2022)

Ostias con esto, es una bomba contra el euro.

Se han creido estos monigotes degenerados que estan jugando con una republica bananera, pero que cojones se piensan que es rusia.

Como los pueblos de europa sigamos bailandol,es el agua a esta gentuza pastoreados por los mass-mierda la ruiena que se nos viene encima es historica. Putin anuncia que los pagos por el suministro de gas a Europa se harán en rublos 

* Putin anuncia que los pagos por el suministro de gas a Europa se harán en rublos *

El presidente ruso señaló que en las últimas semanas varios países han tomado decisiones ilegítimas para congelar los activos de Rusia y agregó que Occidente ha desgastado toda la confianza en sus monedas.



El presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, ha ordenado este miércoles aceptar el pago del suministro de gas natural ruso a Europa *solo en rublos*.

"No tiene sentido suministrar nuestros productos a la UE y a Estados Unidos y cobrar en dólares y euros", declaró el mandatario durante una reunión con miembros del Gobierno ruso. "Por eso he decidido poner en marcha, lo antes posible, un conjunto de medidas […] para transferir el pago de nuestro gas natural suministrado a los llamados países no amigos en rublos rusos", afirmó.

Putin subrayó que se trata de abandonar el uso de "todas las monedas comprometidas". Señaló:



> "En las últimas semanas, varios países occidentales han tomado decisiones ilegítimas para congelar los activos rusos. Occidente ha trazado realmente una línea bajo la credibilidad de sus monedas, borrando la confianza en ellas"



El mandatario añadió que tanto EE.UU. como la Unión Europea han incumplido en principio sus obligaciones con Rusia. "Y ahora todo el mundo sabe que las obligaciones en dólares y euros pueden no cumplirse", destacó.

Asimismo, aseguró que Rusia seguirá suministrando gas a otros Estados *de acuerdo con los volúmenes y precios estipulados en contratos *anteriores. "Me gustaría subrayar por separado que Rusia seguirá suministrando gas natural de acuerdo con los volúmenes, precios y los principios de fijación de precios establecidos en los contratos celebrados anteriormente", dijo.






Rusia considera prohibir las exportaciones de uranio a EE.UU. como respuesta al embargo de sus recursos energéticos
Además, el presidente ruso apuntó que los consumidores extranjeros deberían poder realizar las operaciones necesarias después de que Rusia empiece recibir en rublos los pagos por el gas de los países no amigos. "Pido al Gobierno que dé la correspondiente directiva a Gazprom para que haga cambios en los contratos existentes. Al mismo tiempo, todos *los consumidores extranjeros deben tener la oportunidad de realizar las transacciones necesarias*", manifestó.

Tras las declaraciones de Putin, el precio del gas en Europa superó los 1.350 dólares por 1.000 metros cúbicos en las operaciones bursátiles del miércoles, de acuerdo con los datos de la bolsa londinense ICE. El precio de los futuros con suministro en abril en el mercado neerlandés TTF subió a 1.353 dólares por 1.000 metros cúbicos, o 118,75 euros por megavatio hora. En total, el precio del gas ha subido un 20 % desde el inicio de las operaciones.


----------



## Dylan Leary (23 Mar 2022)

The Armed Forces captured one of the most powerful electronic warfare stations of the Russian Armed Forces

"Beauty-4" is able to detect and block various radars at a distance of up to 300 km.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> No. Me refiero a vivirla en primera persona. Ni yo ni mi padre septuagenario sabemos lo que es estar metido en una trinchera o salir corriendo buscando refugio cuando bombardeaban. Mis abuelos, que si viviesen tendrían 112 años, si sabían lo que era vivir una guerra. Obviamente los de la antigua Yugoslavia si saben, pero ni Francia, ni España, ni Alemania, y la inmensa mayoría de Europa no lo conocemos, porque quienes lo vivieron, ya no están entre nosotros. Hay una enorme diferencia en verlo en la tele o escuchar como suenan las bombas y sentir como retumba el suelo.



En Yugoslavia hubo españoles junto a otros países pengando tiros…como con la división azul. Y alguno no volvió.









Mueren dos soldados españoles en Bosnia mientras se aviva la guerra


Cuando se cumple el segundo aniversario del despliegue de tropas españolas en Bosnia, dos cascos azules de la Agrupación Extremadura murieron ayer al




elpais.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)

Intel Slava Z


Intel slava is a Russian News aggregator who covers Conflicts/Geopolitics and urgent news from around the world. Funded by Putin, Russian ministry of defence, FSB, GRU and SVR




t.me


----------



## ENRABATOR (23 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> The Armed Forces captured one of the most powerful electronic warfare stations of the Russian Armed Forces
> 
> "Beauty-4" is able to detect and block various radars at a distance of up to 300 km.



Flipante que se dejen capturar equipo como ese, es tecnologia punta que deberian guardar celosamente


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Mar 2022)

Lo que se va a perder, con lo bonita que es Siberia


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)

ESTE SIGUE VIVO ( DE MOMENTO ) PERO YA LE ESTAN DICEIDNO QU ESABEN MAS O MENOS POR DONDE ANTE

" QUE ESPERE EL KALIBER "





A video appeared on TikTok with British mercenaries driving around in the vicinity of Kyiv.

Shane Matthews is proud to say that this is the first time he's crossed a bridge where the Russians were a couple of weeks ago.

And this is again a virtual victory, because this particular bridge south of Irpin was never controlled by the RF Armed Forces - it was only under fire control.

34-year-old sniper Shane Matthews, 28-year-old Aiden Aislin and 48-year-old Sean Pinner went to Ukraine as part of the same group. Upon departure, they were all warned that in the UK they could face difficulties with the law. But this did not stop the British.

Now they conduct medical training courses in Kyiv and periodically go to the front lines.

Thanks to TikToker Matthews, we now know that they are working near Irpin. Wait for the Caliber

Rybar

72.9K views07:12


----------



## Burbujo II (23 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *BRENT A 119$*
> 
> A ver cuando abra WS, qué pasa.



*Yéndose a 121$ en la apertura.*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 Mar 2022)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> Flipante que se dejen capturar equipo como ese, es tecnologia punta que deberian guardar celosamente



Es un fake…y de los malos…


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Mar 2022)

latostat dijo:


> ¿Podrías explicar en detalle, por favor?



Eso de abrir la bolsa de Moscú EN RUBLOS con normas del banco central de Moscú es directamente el fin de la influencia financiera que pudiera tener Europa y EEUU en Rusia y su área de influencia.

China ya está en ello y probablemente se meterá en ella.

Adiós Petrodolar.


----------



## arriondas (23 Mar 2022)

John Orfidahl dijo:


> La unica salida que le veo a la exigencia de rusia de pagar en rublos la energia es la de echar atras todas las sanciones de la UE o bien el cortar el suministro. Es un todo o nada.



Eso mismo estaba pensando. O la UE retira las sanciones, o a pagar en rublos.


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

El Cano dijo:


> Eso es hacerse trampas al solitario. Tu puedes pretender tener una moneda fuerte pero si tú economía no genera suficiente actividad económica como para mantenerla, tu posición acaba siendo de dependencia económica de tus socios comerciales. Por no hablar de emisión de deuda y demás. Mira como los chinos no aceptan que les pagues en yuanes.
> 
> Como los ingleses se comieron la jugada de Soros con la libra en los noventa, no me quiero ni imaginar la que les pueden montar a los rusos en cuatro tardes.





Por favooooor, nooooo.

La verdad nooooo!


----------



## Dylan Leary (23 Mar 2022)

La OTAN envía tropas adicionales a Bulgaria, Eslovaquia, Polonia, Hungría, Rumania - Stoltenberg


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> A video appeared on TikTok with British mercenaries driving around in the vicinity of Kyiv.
> 
> Shane Matthews is proud to say that this is the first time he's crossed a bridge where the Russians were a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> ...




RESULTADO DE COMO ACABA EL ASUNTO DE POSTEAR TUS FOTOS

IMAGENES CRUDAS | SON LAS YA CONOCIDAS DE LA BASE DE " ITERNACIONALES"

NO LO PONGO
Ukrainian journalist Shariy said that during the attack on the barracks of the 79th brigade in Nikolaev, 294 Ukrainian soldiers were killed and he would publish the lists.

72.3K views07:09


----------



## kerowsky1972 (23 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Quien quiera saber de que va a esta guerra y no escuchar a los folla putin
> 
> ПОЧЕМУ НЕ ПО ПЛАНУ





Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Frío, mucho frío.



A ver qué dice Algeria....


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Qué afortunado eres Pokemon Vilnius de vivir lejos de la patria y no sufrir las consecuencias como nosotros, q ya estamos en las últimas. Yo acabo de hacerme unas gachas de avena y con eso ya voy a tirar todo el día.





Jajajajaja qué grande.

Voy a pedir otra de gambas, ya la siguiente será en rublos, tenemos que ir acostumbrandonos, lol.


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> The Armed Forces captured one of the most powerful electronic warfare stations of the Russian Armed Forces
> 
> "Beauty-4" is able to detect and block various radars at a distance of up to 300 km.



epic cagada


----------



## Bartleby (23 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En Yugoslavia hubo españoles junto a otros países pengando tiros…como con la división azul. Y alguno no volvió.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hablamos de soldados profesionales, no de gente sin formación, un soldado profesional evidentemente que debe ir a zonas de conflicto, un voluntario como es el caso no sabe ni a qué va. Por eso mucha gente, imprudentemente, habla de acciones que inexorablemente derivarían en una tercera guerra mundial sin valorar, o con falta de conocimiento sobre qué supondría un conflicto de esas dimensiones. Si el conflicto se extiende y se agranda ya no serviría con un ejercito profesional, sino que habría que echar mano de reservistas, entre los que estamos más de medio foro sin duda.


----------



## Burbujo II (23 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> * Putin anuncia que los pagos por el suministro de gas a Europa se harán en rublos *



Buf.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)

RECORTO LAS IMAGENES

POR QUE ES LO QUE DICE EL DECODE DE ELON MUSK
O LA QUINTA COLUMNA

ES UNA GUERRA CONTRA LAS MENTES DE LA GENTE PARA METER MIERDA EN LOS CEREBROS Y QUE LA GENTE SE MAS CONTROLABLE

ESTE CONFUSA | CABREADA | DESESPERADA | ETC

ASI QUE CON SABER QUE ES ESTUPIDO LA IDEA DE QUE EL GOBIERNO ZIONISTA GOLPISTA DEL CABA EN UCRANIA
TIENE LA MENOR POSIBILIDAD DE NADA CONTRA LA OPERACION MILITAR Z


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> La OTAN envía tropas adicionales a Bulgaria, Eslovaquia, Polonia, Hungría, Rumania - Stoltenberg



Lo siento, no se acepta carne de cañón como pago por el gas natural.

Para más información pulse el 2, (le pondrá en contacto directo con "Kaliber" servicio de seguridad).


----------



## ferrys (23 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Putin announces the transfer of payments for Russian gas with Europe to Russian rubles
> 
> 
> Ésta es la guerra.
> ...



Pero como va a caer si les obligas a compratelo,?. Usted se cree que se imprimen rublos en Bruselas.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Mar 2022)

kerowsky1972 dijo:


> A ver qué dice Algeria....



Argelia se apunta a quién más pague que encima es aliado político y militar, estamos bien jodidos.


----------



## kelden (23 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> NO es una bomba nuclear, es una ruptura de las sanciones. Todo se sigue valorando en dólares, lo único que hace es romper el cerco a la economía rusa. Además se da por descontado que quien quiera adquirir rublos en el mercado oficial ruso se va a encontrar con un tipo de cambio fijo puesto por el Banco de Rusia independiente de que cotice en mercados externos a una décima parte de su "valor oficial". Y para trolleo máximo, pues le puedes cascar una comisión al estilo de Botín de un 10% por cambiar euros o dólares por rublos.



Exacto, de eso se trata: 1 € ==== 0,5 Rublos


----------



## bigmaller (23 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Pero como va a caer si les obligas a compratelo,?. Usted se cree que se imprimen rublos en Bruselas.



.........


----------



## John Nash (23 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Eso de abrir la bolsa de Moscú EN RUBLOS con normas del banco central de Moscú es directamente el fin de la influencia financiera que pudiera tener Europa y EEUU en Rusia y su área de influencia.
> 
> China ya está en ello y probablemente se meterá en ella.
> 
> Adiós Petrodolar.



Y la India Y Quizá Arabia Saudí.









Arabia Saudí negocia con China aceptar yuanes en lugar de dólares en sus ventas de barriles de crudo


Lleva utilizando la divisa americana en sus transacciones de crudo desde 1974. Pekín se ha acercado al reino en un momento de distanciamiento de Washington.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## ferrys (23 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Destruir un camión de 30000 euros de logística supone que en unos km más lejos, otro lado se pueda (exista esa posibilidad) de destruir un tanque inmovil de varios millones de euros.



No se a cuánto le venden a usted los tanques. A mi un T72 no me lo venden a precio de T90.


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (23 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> A video appeared on TikTok with British mercenaries driving around in the vicinity of Kyiv.
> Thanks to TikToker Matthews, we now know that they are working near Irpin. Wait for the Caliber


----------



## kelden (23 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Un plan sin fisuras el nuestro de sancionar a Rusia hasta que nos corte el gas.
> 
> Nuestra gran altura moral hará que brote maná de la piedra, multiplicaremos los panes y los peces y lloverá petróleo.
> 
> Y si no, Dios proveerá.




Es que que un adicto a la gasolina le toque los cojones al que tiene la garrafa solo se le ocurre al que asó la manteca ....


----------



## Trajanillo (23 Mar 2022)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> Flipante que se dejen capturar equipo como ese, es tecnologia punta que deberian guardar celosamente



Flipante es que te lo creas, esos aparatos de guerra electronica suelen estar en la retaguardia.


----------



## amcxxl (23 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Zappa, tu picolero amigo te informa:
> 
> DIESEL, los Estado unidenses NO PRODUCEN DIESEL, lo traen de Rusia.



USA no produce diesel y Europa menos

ya puede ir Von der Leyen a comerle el rabo a Maduro


----------



## Teuro (23 Mar 2022)

De todas formas no haceros pajas pensando que esto es el fin del dolar y que unos niños rata nacidos hace menos de 40 años han descubierto la pólvora de repente: Si las cosas estaban como estaban es porque era la forma más óptima de que estuvieran.

Es decir: Ahora obligas a que el mercado tenga que adquirir cantidades industriales de rublos para poder comprar ese gas, ese dinero circulará y cuando los mercados estén empachados de rublos sin sólidos fundamentos económicos les estarás dando cobertura a que los especuladores manoseen el cambio de manera brutal de forma que el mercado de divisas se convierta en una montaña rusa. Cuidado, que puede que la "desdolarización" no sea buena idea si no hay una alternativa "sólida" detrás.


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Y la India Y Quizá Arabia Saudí.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí sí, y en Andromeda también, jojojojo


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

Pues de momento la guerra económica le va mejor a los ruskis que la militar.  
Esto está lleno de sorpresas.


----------



## ferrys (23 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Eso de abrir la bolsa de Moscú EN RUBLOS con normas del banco central de Moscú es directamente el fin de la influencia financiera que pudiera tener Europa y EEUU en Rusia y su área de influencia.
> 
> China ya está en ello y probablemente se meterá en ella.
> 
> Adiós Petrodolar.



Le está saliendo la jugada redonda a Putin. La guerra de Ucrania va a ser lo de menos. Se carga al globalismo interno con máxima expresión del alcalde de Moscú.


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Es que que un adicto a la gasolina le toque los cojones al que tiene la garrafa solo se le ocurre al que asó la manteca ....



Tiene la garrafa o su vida depende de ella?

Ligero matiz...


----------



## vettonio (23 Mar 2022)

Churribex -1.77%
Dax -1.62%


----------



## mapachën (23 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> ESTA NOTICIA ESTA CONFIRMADA o es un simple bulo?????
> 
> Cuidado que esto es tanto como declarar la guerra a todo occidente... no hay, ni siquiera se acerca sanción alguna por parte de occidente de este calado...
> 
> ...



Estáis de frenopatico de verdad…

Airbus, Mercedes,BMW, VAG, TALGP, CAF, Ferrari, Siemens, ABB, Vestas, BP, Total, Infineon… 

Como putas jodidas cabras… de Rusia solo me suena Gazprom…


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Kreonte (23 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jajajajaja qué grande.
> 
> Voy a pedir otra de gambas, ya la siguiente será en rublos, tenemos que ir acostumbrandonos, lol.




"Mirad mi nivel de vida, putos muertos de hambre".


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Pues de momento la guerra económica le va mejor a los ruskis que la militar.
> Esto está lleno de sorpresas.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 996154





Estaba todo en el plan.


Estovaparriba de manual de Economía.

Ah, el rublo, ese gran incomprendido, junto al dirham.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> De todas formas no haceros pajas pensando que esto es el fin del dolar y que unos niños rata nacidos hace menos de 40 años han descubierto la pólvora de repente: Si las cosas estaban como estaban es porque era la forma más óptima de que estuvieran.
> 
> Es decir: Ahora obligas a que el mercado tenga que adquirir cantidades industriales de rublos para poder comprar ese gas, ese dinero circulará y cuando los mercados estén empachados de rublos sin sólidos fundamentos económicos les estarás dando cobertura a que los especuladores manoseen el cambio de manera brutal de forma que el mercado de divisas se convierta en una montaña rusa. Cuidado, que puede que la "desdolarización" no sea buena idea si no hay una alternativa "sólida" detrás.



Una de dos, hoy hay guerra con la OTAN.

Vamos a ver el milagro económica espiriual más grande que jamás hallamos visto "LOS RUSO SON DE LOS BUENOS" por la tele y diciendolo el Ferreras.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Mar 2022)

Han mirao en todos los gulag ?


----------



## Dylan Leary (23 Mar 2022)

This is how the hospital in Zaporozhye looks like, where people rescued from Mariupol are brought.

Until now, the building has not been subjected to Russian shelling, but the doctors prepared for the “Russian world” in advance.


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> "Mirad mi nivel de vida, putos muertos de hambre".




Nada comparable al que se cierne sobre los rusos...perros corriendo por la estepa atados con longanizas bañadas en oro, hoyga!


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Mar 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Estáis de frenopatico de verdad…
> 
> Airbus, Mercedes,BMW, VAG, TALGP, CAF, Ferrari, Siemens, ABB, Vestas, BP, Total, Infineon…
> 
> ...



No eres consciente de lo que has escrito.

Es la lista de depositso vacíos y sedientos más grande que se puede ver en burbuja y solo hace falta un nombre para llenarlos ASPROM yyyyyyyy AHORA EN RUBLOS.


----------



## Scardanelli (23 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Han mirao en todos los gulag ?



Se ha puesto una vacuna de polonio. Sienta fatal al corazón...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## _nadie_ (23 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Exacto, de eso se trata: 1 € ==== 0,5 Rublos



El problema es que te digan: un rublo=un gramo de oro. 
En esas estamos, por qué crees que Rusia y China han estado acaparando todo oro que salía al mercado durante los últimos diez años?.


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Han mirao en todos los gulag ?




Saltaría demasiado con las celebraciones...


----------



## Scardanelli (23 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Y la India Y Quizá Arabia Saudí.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Llevan décadas negociando el pago en otras monedas... con lo fácil que es tomar una decisión en lugar de negociar...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Se ha puesto una vacuna de polonio. Sienta fatal al corazón...



también puede haber tenido un "accidente", que somos muy mal pensados


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> De todas formas no haceros pajas pensando que esto es el fin del dolar y que unos niños rata nacidos hace menos de 40 años han descubierto la pólvora de repente: Si las cosas estaban como estaban es porque era la forma más óptima de que estuvieran.
> 
> Es decir: Ahora obligas a que el mercado tenga que adquirir cantidades industriales de rublos para poder comprar ese gas, ese dinero circulará y cuando los mercados estén empachados de rublos sin sólidos fundamentos económicos les estarás dando cobertura a que los especuladores manoseen el cambio de manera brutal de forma que el mercado de divisas se convierta en una montaña rusa. Cuidado, que puede que la "desdolarización" no sea buena idea si no hay una alternativa "sólida" detrás.



Es que lo comentas es lo que está pasando ahora. Es justamente al revés. Dinero fiat verde que no se sustenta en nada. Bueno, una impresora y unos cuantos portaaviones.


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

_nadie_ dijo:


> El problema es que te digan: un rublo=un gramo de oro.
> En esas estamos, por qué crees que Rusia y China han estado acaparando todo oro que salía al mercado durante los últimos diez años?.






Ayyyy qué genios, qué callado se lo tenían....



JAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJ


----------



## crocodile (23 Mar 2022)

Voenkor Yu. Gatito Z:
París envió una carta a Kiev, donde indicó que los sistemas de misiles universales Enforcer prometidos por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (que pueden atacar no solo vehículos blindados, sino también aviones) aún no están disponibles.

El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores francés envió una carta indicando que la compra del Enforcer para el ejército francés está programada para fines de 2022, principios de 2023. Por lo tanto, Francia está lista para transferir nuevos complejos a Kiev en el cuarto trimestre de 2022. Al mismo tiempo, el texto de la carta expresa confianza en que Enforcer fortalecerá radicalmente las capacidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la lucha contra "ruso agresión."

Y la ministra de Defensa alemana, Christine Lambrecht, dijo que la capacidad de la Bundeswehr para ayudar a Ucrania con armas se ha agotado, solo se están estudiando oportunidades adicionales.

***

Según el informe de los analistas de la OTAN, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y otras formaciones armadas de Ucrania en su conjunto utilizan de manera ineficiente las armas recibidas de los países de la alianza, por lo que no tuvieron el impacto esperado en el enemigo.

Entre las razones se encuentran los sistemas "inesperadamente efectivos" de protección pasiva y activa del equipo y la aviación rusos, así como las grandes pérdidas de armas occidentales durante la destrucción de almacenes y la destrucción de columnas logísticas.

Además, hay poca capacitación de los operadores. Además, debido a la falta de campos de entrenamiento, simuladores y otros recursos materiales, no hay oportunidades para mejorar las habilidades del ejército ucraniano. La conclusión no agregará alegría a Kiev: las entregas adicionales de sistemas modernos antitanques y antiaéreos no podrán cambiar radicalmente el equilibrio de poder en el teatro de operaciones ucraniano.

@voenkorkotenok


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Y la India Y Quizá Arabia Saudí.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imbasión de Arabia Saudí perfectamente posible.


----------



## kelden (23 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> The Armed Forces captured one of the most powerful electronic warfare stations of the Russian Armed Forces
> 
> "Beauty-4" is able to detect and block various radars at a distance of up to 300 km.



Pero no ves que no tienen ni las ruedas llenas de barro y polvo? Ni una salpicadura en la carrocería? Ni polvo en la carrocería? Esos han cogido una foto vieja y ya ....


----------



## Charidemo (23 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Ni sé que es AKs ni deep web.Dados mis conocimientos de informática y mis pocas ganas de lío mejor ni lo hago. Pero si sugieres que se venden por ahí, pues oye yo no voy a comprar y para tener o no razón no me renta meterme en líos.



Kalhasnikov en el mercado negro. Obviamente un troleo a menos que pretendan que te lo envíen a domicilio disimulado en una lata de leche en polvo.


----------



## _nadie_ (23 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> De todas formas no haceros pajas pensando que esto es el fin del dolar y que unos niños rata nacidos hace menos de 40 años han descubierto la pólvora de repente: Si las cosas estaban como estaban es porque era la forma más óptima de que estuvieran.
> 
> Es decir: Ahora obligas a que el mercado tenga que adquirir cantidades industriales de rublos para poder comprar ese gas, ese dinero circulará y cuando los mercados estén empachados de rublos sin sólidos fundamentos económicos les estarás dando cobertura a que los especuladores manoseen el cambio de manera brutal de forma que el mercado de divisas se convierta en una montaña rusa. Cuidado, que puede que la "desdolarización" no sea buena idea si no hay una alternativa "sólida" detrás.



Detrás está el oro. Imagino que irán metiéndolo de forma progresiva para no reventar el sistema o irnos directamente a la tercera guerra mundial. Está claro de que la fiesta de imprimir billetes de monopoly y llevarse a cambio los recursos y bienes de una nación están llegando a su fin. De esto va esta guerra.


----------



## circodelia2 (23 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> This is how the hospital in Zaporozhye looks like, where people rescued from Mariupol are brought.
> 
> Until now, the building has not been subjected to Russian shelling, but the doctors prepared for the “Russian world” in advance.




Esa niña de la foto está más sana que todos nosotros, anda que no son maestros los otánicos en escenificar. 
----


----------



## MagicPep (23 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



 un banco abandona un sitio donde espera comprar dentro de un rato todo a precio de derribo... no se rick


----------



## kelden (23 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> De todas formas no haceros pajas pensando que esto es el fin del dolar y que unos niños rata nacidos hace menos de 40 años han descubierto la pólvora de repente: Si las cosas estaban como estaban es porque era la forma más óptima de que estuvieran.
> 
> Es decir: Ahora obligas a que el mercado tenga que adquirir cantidades industriales de rublos para poder comprar ese gas, ese dinero circulará y cuando los mercados estén empachados de rublos sin sólidos fundamentos económicos les estarás dando cobertura a que los especuladores manoseen el cambio de manera brutal de forma que el mercado de divisas se convierta en una montaña rusa. Cuidado, que puede que la "desdolarización" no sea buena idea si no hay una alternativa "sólida" detrás.



Joder .... Detrás tienes todos los recursos naturales rusos. Si los yankis respaldan su dolar con el petróleo saudí, a estos les debería bastar y sobrar ...


----------



## Bulldozerbass (23 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Qué afortunado eres Pokemon Vilnius de vivir lejos de la patria y no sufrir las consecuencias como nosotros, q ya estamos en las últimas. Yo acabo de hacerme unas gachas de avena y con eso ya voy a tirar todo el día.



Las oriental prawn crackers son una porquería que se hace con restos de basura de cabezas de crustáceo y pescado vietnamita que se cría en piscifactoría sin apenas control sanitario y que no se lo comen ni los chinos. Nos lo venden aquí como manjar, pero es una de las mayores cerdadas que he probado. 

Incluso con gambas de calidad es una marranada


----------



## mapachën (23 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> *¿Y quien nos va a cambiar los dólares y euros a Rublos para poder pagarlo?*
> 
> Saludad a los nuevos jefazos:
> 
> ...



Este si es un buen comentario.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## kelden (23 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Tiene la garrafa o su vida depende de ella?
> 
> Ligero matiz...



Tiene, tiene ...


----------



## Guzmán de Berga (23 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> * Putin anuncia que los pagos por el suministro de gas a Europa se harán en rublos *



Pues ya está, llegó la tercera.


----------



## frangelico (23 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Imbasión de Arabia Saudí perfectamente posible.



En AS nada funciona si no es por los americanos que hay allí. Pero tendrían que vestirlo de algo, no vale violación de derechos humanos porque sería burlarse. Lo mismo los EEUU se convierten en los paladines de Yemen así, de pronto. O intentan provocar un golpe de alguno de los mil príncipes retrasados que hay en ese país.

Supongo que los que mandan en AS tendrán previsto que serán atacados. ¿Se pasarán a¡ bando chino? Con tanto petróleo los chinos tendrían que empezar a fabricar V8s de los años 50 para poder quemarlo mientras los demás nos vamos al carro y la alpargatas


----------



## delhierro (23 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pero no ves que no tienen ni las ruedas llenas de barro y polvo? Ni una salpicadura en la carrocería? Ni polvo en la carrocería? Esos han cogido una foto vieja y ya ....



Joder, cada vez más cutres estos otanistas.


----------



## Impresionante (23 Mar 2022)

Varios senadores estadounidenses de ambos partidos están trabajando con el Tesoro de los EE. UU. para apoderarse de las reservas de oro de Rusia por $ 132 mil millones. 

El senador Angus King dijo que el Senado podría aprobar el proyecto de ley a principios de esta semana.


----------



## mapachën (23 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Zappa, tu picolero amigo te informa:
> 
> DIESEL, los Estado unidenses NO PRODUCEN DIESEL, lo traen de Rusia.



Producen… no en cantidad suficiente para su consumo se ve…

En cada destilado de petroleos se obtiene nafta, diésel, queroseno, breas… ah, y gas butano arriba del todo.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (23 Mar 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Esa niña de la foto está más sana que todos nosotros, anda que no son maestros los otánicos en escenificar.
> ----



Yo desde lo de las incubadoras de kuwait ya no me creo nada.


----------



## Impresionante (23 Mar 2022)

Guzmán de Berga dijo:


> Pues ya está, llegó la tercera.



Bajan a tercera?


----------



## Trajanillo (23 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Varios senadores estadounidenses de ambos partidos están trabajando con el Tesoro de los EE. UU. para apoderarse de las reservas de oro de Rusia por $ 132 mil millones.
> 
> El senador Angus King dijo que el Senado podría aprobar el proyecto de ley a principios de esta semana.



Eso es robar a manos llenas y si hicieran eso se merecerian un pepino justo encima del Congreso.


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Mar 2022)

_Futuros de gas natural huuiii!! (espere los precios cuando tenga que comprar en Rublos) 

_


----------



## Argentium (23 Mar 2022)

Creo firmemente que a éstas alturas el Teatro de Operaciónes REAL se está desarrollando en otro ámbito, luego de la decisión de Putin de exigir el pago en rublos de sus productos de exportación, es un golpe letal, superior a cualquier misil convencional, un golpe al corazón del Sistema de monedas FIAT (me extrañaría muchísimo que China no esté en el ajo) , y siento mucha, muchísima pena por los civiles inocentes que están siendo tomados cómo meros "daños colaterales" por todas las partes, pero primero por los que provocaron con su actitud ésta situación, los Estados Unidos y sus vasallos.


----------



## Honkler (23 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Varios senadores estadounidenses de ambos partidos están trabajando con el Tesoro de los EE. UU. para apoderarse de las reservas de oro de Rusia por $ 132 mil millones.
> 
> El senador Angus King dijo que el Senado podría aprobar el proyecto de ley a principios de esta semana.



Eso es directamente robo. Y casus belli


----------



## Yoi-yitsu (23 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Zappa, tu picolero amigo te informa:
> 
> DIESEL, los Estado unidenses NO PRODUCEN DIESEL, lo traen de Rusia.



Según esto no es correcto l oque comentas. ¿Tienes link a tu fuente?







__





Where our diesel comes from - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)


Sources of diesel fuel from petroleum refining and how diesel fuel is transported to consumers by pipeline, ships, trains, and trucks.




www.eia.gov


----------



## Impresionante (23 Mar 2022)

. Stoltenberg reitera que la OTAN no enviará tropas a Ucrania


----------



## Homero+10 (23 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ⚡*Los compradores extranjeros de gas tendrán que vender divisas en la Bolsa de Moscú
> 
> Decreto*



Ahora viene lo bueno


----------



## delhierro (23 Mar 2022)

El petroleo sigue subiendo....
120,32 ^4,191%


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (23 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Hostia que ridículo, como Ceaucescu


----------



## Homero+10 (23 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Futuros de gas natural huuiii!! (espere los precios cuando tenga que comprar en Rublos)
> 
> _



A toda pastilla!!!


----------



## mapachën (23 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> No eres consciente de lo que has escrito.
> 
> Es la lista de depositso vacíos y sedientos más grande que se puede ver en burbuja y solo hace falta un nombre para llenarlos ASPROM yyyyyyyy AHORA EN RUBLOS.



Insisto… de frenopatico… el pasado jueves volé a Madrid en Airbus, me volví en un Boeing, me trasladó un taxi mercedes y a la vuelta un BMW, los trenes del metro creo que eran de CAF… 

Pero nada… te creeré a ti en lugar de a mis propios ojos.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## vettonio (23 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Frío, mucho frío.



Minolles de europeos de centro y norte de Europa, cual nuevas invasiones bárbaras, emigrando en tropel al sur de Italia y de España.

Voy tomando posiciones en el mercado inmobiliario...


----------



## Archimanguina (23 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Es una corbeta proyecto 21631… muy conocidas en Siria, tiraban desde el Mar Caspio.





Honkler dijo:


> Eso es directamente robo. Y casus belli



son sus costumbres


----------



## Archimanguina (23 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Minolles de europeos de centro y norte de Europa, cual nuevas invasiones bárbaras, emigrando en tropel al sur de Italia y de España.
> 
> Voy tomando posiciones en el mercado inmobiliario...



sera a la costa, en el intefior de españa el clima es peor que alemania


----------



## Azrael_II (23 Mar 2022)

*Antes*:

Por 1.000 dólares/euros de consumo de gas Rusia recibía 1.000 dólares 

Resultado:

Rublos = =
Dólares = + 1.000 
Gas = - 1.000

El problema es que cada vez son menos fiables los países occidentales y pueden dejar de pagar o bien decir que esos 1.000 dólares no valen nada porqué hay sanciones bla bla

* Ahora*
Por 1.000 dólares/euros de consumo de gas Rusia recibía el equivalente a 1.000 dólares en rublos, pongamos 100.000 rublos que deberán ser comprados con anterioridad

Resultado:.

Rublos: +100.000 aumento de demanda - 100.000 rublos 

Dólares : +1.000
Gas: - 1.000

La diferencia es que el rublo se convierte en una moneda potente que no podrá ser (aunque se intentará de forma brutal) manipulada tan fácilmente, Rusia seguirá teniendo reservas de dólares y euros y no podrán decir que "no valen nada"


----------



## Caracalla (23 Mar 2022)

manalons dijo:


> Por mucho menos se militarizó a los controladores aéreos.



Progres ecohijosdeputa a pagar!!!

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

Turquía toma medidas para proteger el Bósforo de las minas ucranianas

Hace unos días, el FSB advirtió de una amenaza para la navegación debido a los cientos de minas colocadas en el Mar Negro por la Armada ucraniana "para impedir el acercamiento de las fuerzas rusas".

Se trata de 420 minas de anclaje marino fabricadas en la primera mitad del siglo XX, YAM e YARM. En lugar de deshacerse del antiguo arsenal, los militares ucranianos decidieron aprovecharlo y colocaron campos de minas cerca de los puertos de Odessa, Ochakov, Chernomorsk y Yuzhny.

t.me/anna_news/25735


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Paco_Iglesias (23 Mar 2022)

Rusia ataca al dólar: exigirá el pago del gas en rublos a Europa, Reino Unido o EEUU


Todos los países que han puesto sanciones a Rusia tendrán que pagar en rublos
Rusia busca, entre otras cosas, reducir la presión vendedora sobre su divisa
La caída del rublo amenaza con generar una inflación galopante en Moscú


----------



## Tales. (23 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Los cascotes son lo que están en manos ucras, sin mar en menos de un mes



Increible exito del ejercito ruso, reducir a escombros un país al que se supone que considera hermano porque les dan de hostias de cualquier otra manera


----------



## aretai (23 Mar 2022)

Y digo yo, ingenuo de mí, ¿en este hilo no era donde se hablaba de la guerra?


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

Ametralladoras ucranianas KM-7.62 incautadas cerca de Irpinya

t.me/boris_rozhin/35645


----------



## vettonio (23 Mar 2022)

Si Krugman dijo en el NYTimes que el dólar USA estaba soportado por 11 portaaviones, y Putin se acaba de mear en el dolar 
significa.............que putin se puede follar a los 11 ataúdes flotantes cuando quiera. Es decir, han perdido su poder coercitivo.

Esto es muuuuy gordo, señores.


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

"ME ROMPIERON LOS DEDOS, ME VIOLARON Y ESTRANGULARON, ME ENVOLVIERON EN UNA BOLSA Y ME ENTERRARON EN UNA TUMBA".

Esto es lo que Pisarenko Yulia nos contó sobre su estancia en la prisión del SBU en el aeropuerto de Mariupol, también conocida como "Biblioteka".

La chica fue detenida por el SBU y retenida ilegalmente en prisión durante 11 días, confesando a golpes el asesinato del coronel Kharabiryush. Y luego la metieron en la cárcel durante seis años, de los cuales un año la mantuvieron en aislamiento y amenazaron constantemente con matar a su madre.

Escuche cómo las fuerzas punitivas ucranianas en Kiev destrozaron la vida de personas inocentes.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35644


----------



## Honkler (23 Mar 2022)

aretai dijo:


> Y digo yo, ingenuo de mí, ¿en este hilo no era donde se hablaba de la guerra?



La guerra no solo va de tiros y tal, quizás la parte más importante es la guerra económica.


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

aretai dijo:


> Y digo yo, ingenuo de mí, ¿en este hilo no era donde se hablaba de la guerra?



La última jugada de Putin es otra fase de la guerra.


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

En general, se leen las noticias sobre la huida de Chubais, la venta de gas a cambio de rublos, y los aviones de guerra que pasan por encima de la casa para extinguir los bandar-logs en Ucrania.
El mundo ha cambiado...

t.me/boris_rozhin/35643


----------



## piru (23 Mar 2022)

Los ukronazis son un meme.

Arestovich, asesor del presidente de Ucrania: "hemos destruido 4 de los 10 ejércitos que tiene Rusia".
Ahora sabemos cómo:


----------



## Charidemo (23 Mar 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Producen… no en cantidad suficiente para su consumo se ve…
> 
> En cada destilado de petroleos se obtiene nafta, diésel, queroseno, breas… ah, y gas butano arriba del todo.
> 
> ...



Depende del petróleo y de como se extraiga.


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

El asesor del Presidente Putin en materia de cambio climático, Ruslan Edelgeriev, ha confirmado la dimisión de Anatoly Chubais.

El cambio climático es grave en Rusia

t.me/boris_rozhin/35641


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

Stoltenberg dijo que la OTAN no enviaría tropas a Ucrania. La declaración se hizo en el contexto de la cuestión de las propuestas de Polonia de enviar tropas como "fuerzas de paz" al oeste de Ucrania. Esto, por supuesto, no impide que Polonia envíe sus propias tropas allí, pero entonces lo más probable es que no pueda reclamar las obligaciones del artículo 5 de la carta de la OTAN cuando empiece a recibir Kalibers.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35639


----------



## Tails (23 Mar 2022)

Todos los hombres deberíamos ser desertores


Los desertores antimilitaristas cometemos una doble traición: no defender la patria con armas y traicionar la masculinidad hegemónica.




www.pikaramagazine.com














¿Dónde están las feministas ahora?


Mientras se esperan las acciones de los gobiernos, en ese trasiego que es ir apagando fuegos, el feminismo se hace hueco




www.pikaramagazine.com


----------



## Abstenuto (23 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Varios senadores estadounidenses de ambos partidos están trabajando con el Tesoro de los EE. UU. para apoderarse de las reservas de oro de Rusia por $ 132 mil millones.
> 
> El senador Angus King dijo que el Senado podría aprobar el proyecto de ley a principios de esta semana.



No me puedo creer que Rusia tenga esa cantidad de reservas fuera de su territorio


----------



## kelden (23 Mar 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Increible exito del ejercito ruso, reducir a escombros un país al que se supone que considera hermano porque les dan de hostias de cualquier otra manera



El éxito es del ejército ukro que se refugia en las ciudades, detrás de mujeres y niños, para no pelear como los hombres.

Mira ... esconderse, sacar el hocico para darle a un camión que pasa y subir la foto a twitter tiene ese precio. Que te aplanan el escondrijo.


----------



## Impresionante (23 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Eso es directamente robo. Y casus belli



Los yankis lo hacen con mucha naturalidad y aquí a las 8 les aplaudimos desde hace mucho


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

¿Recuerda cuando, no hace mucho, las ciudades rusas se inundaron de oleadas de terror telefónico? Los servicios de mensajería de texto y las tarjetas SIM falsas se utilizaron para "minar" centros comerciales, estaciones de tren, escuelas y guarderías, a veces hasta cincuenta instalaciones al día. Donbass también fue objeto de "ataques", y en la víspera de la operación especial, la intensidad de tales provocaciones alcanzó su punto máximo. Entonces, "de repente" todo se detuvo. Sí, hay llamadas, pero ya no a la misma escala.

Ahora, a medida que Novorossiya se libera, va surgiendo una imagen de cómo funcionó todo. Y "en persona". Por ejemplo, en Kherson, la "gente educada" encontró los documentos y el equipo de trabajo de un cuadro de oficiales de la SSU llamado Maxim Koshevoy, que había participado en la campaña. Se encontraron más de 40 tarjetas SIM en la oficina de este delincuente, incluidas las de operadores rusos, que utilizó para crear cuentas falsas y luego "minar" escuelas y hospitales rusos.

Lo más gracioso es que el payaso, que ocupaba el puesto de operativo en el departamento de contrainteligencia de protección de los intereses del Estado en el ámbito de la seguridad de la información, se apresuró tanto a "pasar por la ciudad" que no tuvo tiempo de evacuar su colección personal. Resultó que el terrorista telefónico tenía un pasatiempo: en su tiempo libre filmaba a su propio hermano y a su esposa desnudos. Se trata de una referencia a la moralidad del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania. Por otro lado, no hay otra manera. Después de lo que el régimen de Kiev ha hecho al país, realmente hay que tener un conjunto completo de desviaciones para ponerse al servicio de este régimen.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35638


----------



## vettonio (23 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Uno de los problemas que tenemos en Europa es que ya no sabemos qué es una guerra. Quienes conocieron, participando y sufriendo de manera consciente lo que era la guerra han muerto. Hoy en día, algunos, creen que la guerra es una aventura, como una película o un videojuego. Ese es el mayor riesgo que existe hoy en Europa, que no hay nadie que sepa de verdad que es una guerra.
> 
> Luego pasa lo que pasa. Que vas convencido y cuando empiezas a pasarlas putas te tienen que repatriar.
> 
> ...




De ahí la saturación de videojuegos de guerra.
Te sale un GAME OVER y no pasa ná. 
Le das al botoncito y START AGAIN.

Pero la realidad no es así. Te cae un Kalibr, un kinzhal en la cabeza y ponte tú a buscar los trozos.


----------



## crocodile (23 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Es un delito de alta traicion. No se a qué esperan para la moción de censura la derechita cobarde .


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## vettonio (23 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Allí en Rusia también hay cada JesusGil que no veas...



Lo malo es que nosotros nadamos en julianes muñoz.


----------



## delhierro (23 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El asesor del Presidente Putin en materia de cambio climático, Ruslan Edelgeriev, ha confirmado la dimisión de Anatoly Chubais.
> 
> El cambio climático es grave en Rusia
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/35641



Putin no quiere, pero la realidad es tozuda...van hacia el comunismo de guerra o la derrota ( hablo de economia ). Y tipos como el dimitido le sobran, en realidad adoran a occidente.


----------



## Dylan Leary (23 Mar 2022)

The photo is creepy, but this is how orcs celebrate a new day in Ukraine. Look at the clear sky, sunbathing under the warm spring sun


----------



## Impresionante (23 Mar 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> No me puedo creer que Rusia tenga esa cantidad de reservas fuera de su territorio



Ni idea

. Estados Unidos intenta congelar las reservas de oro de Rusia: medios — RT Russia & Former Soviet Union


----------



## Impresionante (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

Y aquí está el héroe que derribó el Su-25 ucraniano y su unidad capturó al piloto. El vídeo del piloto capturado se publicó, si la memoria no me falla, en la primera semana de marzo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35637


----------



## tomasjos (23 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El asesor del Presidente Putin en materia de cambio climático, Ruslan Edelgeriev, ha confirmado la dimisión de Anatoly Chubais.
> 
> El cambio climático es grave en Rusia
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/35641



El de "capitalistas en 500 días". No se le echará de menos


----------



## Marchamaliano (23 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . Stoltenberg reitera que la OTAN no enviará tropas a Ucrania



Mas le vale.


----------



## cryfar74 (23 Mar 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> No me puedo creer que Rusia tenga esa cantidad de reservas fuera de su territorio



Puse algo al respecto hace unos días

Guerra en Ucrania XVI

Según eso, el oro esta en Rusia. 

Pero si es cierto que una parte de los activos financieros, bonos y dinero si están en el extranjero. Aquí hay que diferenciar entre países extranjeros amigos o no. De tal modo los depósitos en China no están retenidos pero si los que están en EEUU y Unión Europea.


----------



## Dylan Leary (23 Mar 2022)

Las personas que @EmbajadaRusaES sigue o haya mencionado pueden responder 

No le gusta a la embajada rusa que la gente opine


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> No me puedo creer que Rusia tenga esa cantidad de reservas fuera de su territorio



Esa cantidad es solo 1/3 de lo que tienen "colocado" en el extranjero en zonas inseguras.
Los liberales del Banco Central "han comprado" su billete a Siberia.


----------



## vettonio (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Remequilox (23 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No es mala jugada: Si quieres comprarme el gas, me lo pagas en rublos. Tienes 2 opciones para conseguir rublos:
> 
> 
> Véndeme cosas, que te las pago en rublos.
> ...



Hay una tercera opción:
Si tú, compañía energética occidental quieres petróleo o gas ruso, debes pagarme en rublos. 
Si no tienes, puedes dirigirte a otra compañía occidental que opere en Rusia y solo cobre en rublos, como Renault, o Leroy Merlin, que tienen las cuentas corrientes con muchos rublos.
Haces un acuerdo privado, y ya tienes los rublos que necesitas.

Con esta medida no solo defiendes el valor de tu moneda/divisa, sino que también ayudas y preservas los intereses económicos de empresas extranjeras colaboradoras.

El pago en rublos del gas y petróleo se establece en base al precio divisa oficial del Banco de Rusia.
El acuerdo privado de cambio de moneda entre privados occidentales, ya depende, mercado de divisas, o precio acordado OTC, pero dudo mucho que se aleje sustancialmente del precio oficial.

El propósito de esta medida es reconvertir al rublo en un activo monetario con plena liquidez, descongelando las medidas de sanción.

Siendo un país exportador y con superávit comercial (y un buen arsenal de nukes detrás), es muy muy difícil que puedan atacar de forma seria tu moneda (salvo corrupción y traición de sus autoridades monetarias...)


----------



## Fauna iberica (23 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Eso de abrir la bolsa de Moscú EN RUBLOS con normas del banco central de Moscú es directamente el fin de la influencia financiera que pudiera tener Europa y EEUU en Rusia y su área de influencia.
> 
> China ya está en ello y probablemente se meterá en ella.
> 
> Adiós Petrodolar.



Si eso se cumple EEUU colapsa en cuestión de meses.
El crack del 29 sería una suave caricia con lo que se les viene encima.
No se van a quedar quietos, si no quieren desaparecer como nación , antes incendian el mundo, a no ser que se produzca una guerra civil.


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

Personal superior del SBU en la región de Kherson

t.me/boris_rozhin/35635


t.me/voenkorKotenok/33388

_Fotos en el enlace. Desnudos con las vergüenzas censuradas._


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Mar 2022)

Off topic pero tronchante:


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Mar 2022)

¿ cuántos millones de traidores hay en España que se unirían al enemigo en caso de guerra ? 

¿ desde cuando los rusos eran enemigos feroces de los ucranianos y buscaban destruirlos por otros métodos diferentes a las bombas ?

¿ por qué los rusos no les van a pagar las pensiones a los ucranianos ? 

Los millones de secesionistas vascos y catalanes , lógicamente víctimas de la ingeniería social pagada por enemigos extranjeros , no se sienten españoles . No sólo eso . ODIAN A ESPAÑA ! si no hay guerra civil en España es porque no tienen ejército todavía . 

Hoy en las manifestaciones en cataluña por la sentencia del 25% de español en los colegios , no se cortaron en quemar banderas de España. 

Por otro lado el gobierno ha dicho claramente que España necesita millones y millones de extranjeros " para pagarnos las pensiones " 

Todo parece indicar que la destrucción de España como sucedió con Yugoslavia va en serio . Los enemigos están en las instituciones y en el gobierno .









Estudiantes independentistas queman banderas españolas y francesas en la UAB


El centro se ha convertido hoy en el foco de las principales acciones vandálicas separatistas




www.larazon.es













El nuevo ministro de Migraciones afirma que España debe atraer «millones y millones de inmigrantes»


Escrivá cifra en 8 y 9 millones los trabajadores extranjeros necesarios durante las tres próximas décadas para mantener el nivel del mercado laboral: «Habrá que explicarlo a la sociedad»



www.abc.es


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Ostias con esto, es una bomba contra el euro.
> 
> Se han creido estos monigotes degenerados que estan jugando con una republica bananera, pero que cojones se piensan que es rusia.
> 
> ...



Maximum trolling

Grande Putin


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

Autobuses de Mariupol convertidos en barricada por militantes nazis

t.me/voenkorKotenok/33398

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## felino66 (23 Mar 2022)

. 

Breve y acertada explicación económica y militar de donde estamos ahora "exactamente",
video ruso del 2014.

minuto 1,18 (aunque el vídeo entero vale la pena).


----------



## Bartleby (23 Mar 2022)

*Suecia y Finlandia dicen que no son países neutrales y abren la puerta a unirse a la OTAN por la amenaza rusa*










Suecia y Finlandia dicen que no son países neutrales y abren la puerta a unirse a la OTAN


Suecia y Finlandia no son países neutrales. Así lo han dicho los embajadores de ambos países en España. Y no lo son porque "no pueden serlo", añadieron,...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Suecia y Finlandia dicen que no son países neutrales y abren la puerta a unirse a la OTAN por la amenaza rusa*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peor para ellos, ahora los neutrales debemos ser nosotros.

A ver si cuela.


----------



## Tails (23 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Es un delito de alta traicion. No se a qué esperan para la moción de censura la derechita cobarde .




Más fácil



https://app.congreso.es/consti/constitucion/indice/titulos/articulos.jsp?ini=102&tipo=2




*Artículo 102*

La responsabilidad criminal del Presidente y los demás miembros del Gobierno será exigible, en su caso, ante la Sala de lo Penal del Tribunal Supremo.​
Si la acusación fuere por traición o por cualquier delito contra la seguridad del Estado en el ejercicio de sus funciones, sólo podrá ser planteada por iniciativa de la cuarta parte de los miembros del Congreso, y con la aprobación de la mayoría absoluta del mismo.​
La prerrogativa real de gracia no será aplicable a ninguno de los supuestos del presente artículo​


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

El olor a maldad se ha colado inadvertidamente.

El asesor del ministro del Interior ucraniano, Vadym Denysenko, calificó el cambio al rublo en los pagos del gas como una medida fuerte de Rusia y copiada por los saudíes, que van a cambiar a los pagos en yuanes.
Putin sugirió que la UE comprara todo el gas en rublos. "Ahora los europeos tienen que vender el tan necesario euro a los rusos en las circunstancias actuales y comprar rublos por él. Y esto se hará a través de los bancos rusos. Los volúmenes del próximo año son de al menos 400.000 millones de euros, según los precios actuales del gas. La UE no puede renunciar al gas ruso en 2022-23.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35654


----------



## silenus (23 Mar 2022)

Putin exigirá a países los países "hostiles" que paguen el gas en rublos


Pese al anuncio, Putin indica que el país continuará suministrando gas a Europa de acuerdo con los volúmenes establecidos




www.republica.com


----------



## vettonio (23 Mar 2022)

Los mass mierda occidentales ni palabra de lo del pago en rublos pero destacando los problemas de Putin con la 
Kabaeva.

Nos vamos al abismo, señores.


----------



## Burbujo II (23 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Suecia y Finlandia dicen que no son países neutrales y abren la puerta a unirse a la OTAN por la amenaza rusa*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cada semana se va liando más todo...

Lo que no entiendo es por qué estos países ricos y tal y cual, no piden unirse a la Federación Turcomongol.


----------



## Burbujístico (23 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Si Krugman dijo en el NYTimes que el dólar USA estaba soportado por 11 portaaviones, y Putin se acaba de mear en el dolar
> significa.............que putin se puede follar a los 11 ataúdes flotantes cuando quiera. Es decir, han perdido su poder coercitivo.
> 
> Esto es muuuuy gordo, señores.



@Burbujo II @Burbujo III JAQUE MATE DE PUTIN 

Enviat des del meu POCOPHONE F1 usant Tapatalk


----------



## Bartleby (23 Mar 2022)

El de La Sexta


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (23 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El codirector de petróleo de Trafigura: “creemos que el barril de petróleo costará 150 dólares este verano”*
> 12:41 || 23/03/2022



Eso seran 3 euros el litro en agosto y 4 euros el litro en diciembre, *en enero del 2023 empieza la revolucion !!!.  *


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

Los combates en curso en Irpen demuestran que, a pesar de las declaraciones anteriores del Estado Mayor de las AFU sobre el control de Irpen, no son ciertas y que parte de Irpen está controlada por las AFU, mientras que los combates continúan en la propia ciudad. Naturalmente, en tales condiciones, no hay razón para hablar de ninguna ofensiva contra Bucha, Vorzel y Gostomel.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35651


----------



## Burbujo II (23 Mar 2022)

Burbujístico dijo:


> @Burbujo II @Burbujo III JAQUE MATE DE PUTIN
> 
> Enviat des del meu POCOPHONE F1 usant Tapatalk



Cómo te gusta la cita.

Sabes que me anticipé años...

Bien, padawan, bien.


----------



## Honkler (23 Mar 2022)

La reserva federal y el BCE están teniendo unos sudores fríos de escándalo…


----------



## Bartleby (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Burbujístico (23 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Cómo te gusta la cita.
> 
> Sabes que me anticipé años...
> 
> Bien, padawan, bien.



Ahora que toca decirlo no lo dices 

Enviat des del meu POCOPHONE F1 usant Tapatalk


----------



## Caronte el barquero (23 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Por eso he dicho que Odessa parecerá Mariúpol.....Marchenko no rendirá la plaza, los militares esos ya no tienen principios.


----------



## Snowball (23 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Los mass mierda occidentales ni palabra de lo del pago en rublos pero destacando los problemas de Putin con la
> Kabaeva.
> 
> Nos vamos al abismo, señores.



Ahora falta que se vean las telarañas de las cajas fuertes del COMEX ...


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (23 Mar 2022)

SUPONGO QUE, DESDE EL 30 DE JUNIO, RUSIA HA MOVIDO PIEZA...





Infografía: ¿Dónde guarda sus reservas el Banco Central de Rusia?


----------



## poppom (23 Mar 2022)

El tonto de Fukuyama en el Inmundo diciendo que Putin la ha cagado al unir a Europa 
Jojojo, si atina igual que con el final de la historia preveo que la URSS llegará a Lisboa


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

El Presidente del Consejo Europeo, Charles Michel: "La UE ya ha asignado 1.000 millones de euros a Ucrania para la compra de armas con cargo al Fondo Europeo para la Paz.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35660


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (23 Mar 2022)

EL ANALISTA APK-INFORM VE LA COSECHA DE GRANOS DE UCRANIA 2022 UN 54,6 % HASTA 38,9 MLN DE TONELADAS DEBIDO A LA INVASIÓN RUSA

EL ANALISTA APK-INFORM VE LA COSECHA DE TRIGO DE UCRANIA EN 2022 UN 53,7 % HASTA 14,9 MLN DE TONELADAS

EL ANALISTA APK-INFORM VE LA COSECHA DE MAÍZ DE UCRANIA 2022 UN 55,8 % HASTA 18,5 MLN DE TONELADAS


----------



## Burbujaasesina (23 Mar 2022)

Es absolutamente imposible que todo esto no acabe ya en una guerra a escala mundial. No le veo otra salida. La única duda que tengo es la duración de todo esto.


----------



## crocodile (23 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> El de La Sexta



La secta es uno de los brazos del PSOE y podemos, ya sabemos a quien obedece la izquierda española que en teoría no era pro Yankee. Basura


----------



## bigmaller (23 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Pero como va a caer si les obligas a compratelo,?. Usted se cree que se imprimen rublos en Bruselas.



.........


Fígaro dijo:


> Por favooooor, nooooo.
> 
> La verdad nooooo!



Que es "actividad economica"?


----------



## Epicii (23 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Off topic pero tronchante:



Oiga hay antivacunas que van a empezar a decir que la vacuna da osteoporosis, por eso se le fracturo la costilla...
Los delirantes no se detienen ante la realidad, acomodan el discurso y siguen delirando...


----------



## frangelico (23 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> EL ANALISTA APK-INFORM VE LA COSECHA DE GRANOS DE UCRANIA 2022 UN 54,6 % HASTA 38,9 MLN DE TONELADAS DEBIDO A LA INVASIÓN RUSA
> 
> EL ANALISTA APK-INFORM VE LA COSECHA DE TRIGO DE UCRANIA EN 2022 UN 53,7 % HASTA 14,9 MLN DE TONELADAS
> 
> EL ANALISTA APK-INFORM VE LA COSECHA DE MAÍZ DE UCRANIA 2022 UN 55,8 % HASTA 18,5 MLN DE TONELADAS



Esperemos que al menos lo que hay puedan sacarlo por mar ,porque el hambre de África depende bastante de esto


----------



## bigmaller (23 Mar 2022)

El Cano dijo:


> Eso es hacerse trampas al solitario. Tu puedes pretender tener una moneda fuerte pero si tú economía no genera suficiente actividad económica como para mantenerla, tu posición acaba siendo de dependencia económica de tus socios comerciales. Por no hablar de emisión de deuda y demás. Mira como los chinos no aceptan que les pagues en yuanes.
> 
> Como los ingleses se comieron la jugada de Soros con la libra en los noventa, no me quiero ni imaginar la que les pueden montar a los rusos en cuatro tardes.



A qué te refieres con "actividad economica"?


----------



## piru (23 Mar 2022)

A ver si pongo bien el enlace al video de telegram: Interrogatorio a una prisionera ukra. ¿La tía va muy sobrada o me lo parece a mí?






t.me/opersvodki/2143


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas bombardean los pueblos de Zhuravlyovka y Nekhoteyevka en la región de Belgorod

Hubo víctimas entre los civiles en uno de los asentamientos. Se les está proporcionando toda la asistencia necesaria.

"Los detalles sobre el estado de los heridos se comunicarán un poco más tarde", dijo el gobernador regional Gladkov.

La administración regional ha declarado el estado de emergencia en los dos pueblos.

t.me/anna_news/25738


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas aceptan que no se comercialice

Alemania entregará a Ucrania un lote de sistemas de misiles antiaéreos portátiles Strela de fabricación soviética.

Presumiblemente, las armas en cuestión fueron fabricadas para el ejército de la RDA antes de 1989.

Las capacidades de estas armas, especialmente teniendo en cuenta su largo tiempo de almacenamiento, son, por decirlo suavemente, cuestionables.

t.me/anna_news/25737


----------



## Señor X (23 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Siguiente foto sin spoiler y vas al ignore. Y no es porque yo tenga la piel fina, veo videos de veteranos mientras ceno, eso no es problema.

A ese hombre le han ejecutado de un tiro en la cabeza mientras estaba sentado. Y no se sabe si es ruso o "ruso". Este hilo es para información, no para casquería o propaganda barata.


----------



## bigmaller (23 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Por eso he dicho que Odessa parecerá Mariúpol.....Marchenko no rendirá la plaza, los militares esos ya no tienen principios.



Quizas dejen odessa para el final del todo. Quizas se salve tras los acuerdos. Eso espero.


----------



## bubibartra (23 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Por eso he dicho que Odessa parecerá Mariúpol.....Marchenko no rendirá la plaza, los militares esos ya no tienen principios.



Hay una diferencia. Maripoul es el Doneskt. Son prorusos.los rusos muestran fotos continuamente de a gente de Maripoul que va para Rusia. Son la gente que Rusia ha prometido liberar. Van con mucho cuidado publicitando por Rusia como les dan alimentos y mostrando fotos.


Con los de Odessa van a tener menos miramientos ahí no venden que van a liberar a nadie sino a desnazificar. O sea pueden encontrarse con los rusos bombardeando a lo burro


----------



## arriondas (23 Mar 2022)

poppom dijo:


> El tonto de Fukuyama en el Inmundo diciendo que Putin la ha cagado al unir a Europa
> Jojojo, si atina igual que con el final de la historia preveo que la URSS llegará a Lisboa



Fukuyama es otro de esos imbéciles que se dedicó a vender humo con su infantiloide obra "El Fin de La Historia". Dos años de publicar ese infame ensayo (propaganda barata), andaban los tanques por las carreteras eslovenas...


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (23 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Presidente del Consejo Europeo, Charles Michel: "La UE ya ha asignado 1.000 millones de euros a Ucrania para la compra de armas con cargo al Fondo Europeo para la Paz.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/35660



Eso es como destinar 1.000 millones para armamento biológico con cargo a fondos para sanidad... oh, wait!!


----------



## vettonio (23 Mar 2022)

*ULTIMA HORA. DECLARACIONES DE BIDEN (apócrifas)*

_El rublo es como cualquier otra moneda. Lo único diferente es que escuece mucho in the ass._


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (23 Mar 2022)

Burbujaasesina dijo:


> Es absolutamente imposible que todo esto no acabe ya en una guerra a escala mundial. No le veo otra salida. La única duda que tengo es la duración de todo esto.



Bueno de momento está al borde porque se sigue tensando la cuerda. Esto no terminará cuando Rusia tome Kiev. De hecho creo que la etapa posterior al final de la invasión será aun más tensa.


----------



## crocodile (23 Mar 2022)

⚡Un informe de una corresponsal de guerra @anna_news de la región de Lugansk

El corresponsal de guerra visitó la ciudad de Popasnaya en la República Popular de Lugansk.

Los residentes locales se ven obligados a vivir en los sótanos de casas en ruinas sin electricidad, comida ni agua debido a los continuos bombardeos de las tropas ucranianas.

Miles de civiles de la LPR se ven obligados a vivir en esas condiciones.

Jugando sus vidas, los militares de la Milicia Popular de la LPR organizan la evacuación de la población civil. Los sobrevivientes no creen que hayan podido salvarse y primero llaman a sus seres queridos para decirles: "Estamos vivos".


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)

ESTO NO ES POR RAFITA EN CONCRETO.
PERO LO QUE ACABA DE SUBIR LO ARCHI HACE SEGUN HABLAMOS




3:31 p. m. · 23 mar. 2022·Archillect 






​

gitmo196​384​64​3​





ORANGE NARANJAS ​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)

PRINCE HARALD
PRESIDENTE DE ALEMANIA Y ESPOSA
POSITIVOS POR COVID 

22 Y 23 DEL 3 MARZO











​


panic in dc16943873

chidlren16943873





@archillect​ 22m





Mar 23, 2022 · 2:42 PM UTC​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)

no siempre se cumplen y no es matematic 





#3872

To be blunt
….

GAME OVER


Q​ 
2 months ago
​ Spill The Wine








We Are The News


The Comms Before The Storm.




t.me







*TRUMP COMMS: Oranges = Code For High Level Gitmo Detainees*








Trump dropped three posts with 'oranges', which is code for the iconic *'orange jumpsuits' at Gitmo*. In Trump's first Tweet, he posted *SEVENTEEN ORANGES* = *188* = *HIGH LEVEL ARRESTS*. The timestamp of 1*2:19* => *219* = *ORANGE MEANS GUANTANAMO*.



Trump's second 'orange post' was of him drinking *A GLASS OF ORANGE JUICE* = *188* = *HIGH LEVEL ARRESTS* = High Level Global Elite (connecting to SEVENTEEN ORANGES = *188*). The post had *THREE ORANGES* = 135 = *GUANTANAMO BAY*, and the phrase: *SALUD PATRIOTOS* = 190 = *ORANGE CODE FOR GITMO* = DETAINED AT GUANTANAMO. The timestamp of *2:36* => *236* = *GUANTANAMO JUMPSUIT*.


Trump's third 'orange' post again had *17 orange emojis*, and the phrase: *ABSOLUTELY LOVED THOSE ORANGES, BY THE WAY* = 445 = *ORANGE JUMPSUIT FOR GUANTANAMO BAY DETAINEES*. The timestamp of *1*0:*41* => *141* = *[ORANGE = ARREST]*, confirming the solution path of Trump's 'orange' riddle.


@watn17

221.4K viewsedited 19:35

January 9

__




Media cleanse made me smile. Psaki wearing orange made me smile too.











_ _​


----------



## bigmaller (23 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Más fácil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He ahí la trampa. Nacion? No. Pueblo? No. 

Estado.


----------



## coscorron (23 Mar 2022)

Bueno con los del rublo y el gas parece que tenemos ciertos movimientos ...


Harman dijo:


> El Presidente del Consejo Europeo, Charles Michel: "La UE ya ha asignado 1.000 millones de euros a Ucrania para la compra de armas con cargo al Fondo Europeo para la Paz.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/35660



Solo leerlo ya quedo raro ...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (23 Mar 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> Hay una diferencia. Maripoul es el Doneskt. Son prorusos.los rusos muestran fotos continuamentec de a gente de Maripoul que va para Rusia. Son la gente que arusua ha prometido liberar. Van con mucho cuidado publicitando por Rusia como les dan alimentos y mostrando fotos.
> 
> 
> Con los de Idessa van a te era kuuucjo Lemos miramientos ahí no vvrbden que an a liberar a nadie sino a desnazificar. O sea pueden encontrarse con los rusos bombardeando a lo burro



Se te ha jodido el teclado


----------



## kelden (23 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Putin no quiere, pero la realidad es tozuda...van hacia el comunismo de guerra o la derrota ( hablo de economia ). Y tipos como el dimitido le sobran, en realidad adoran a occidente.



El Chubais ese no es uno de los que hicieron la carnicería de Yeltsin?


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (23 Mar 2022)

Ucrania sigue usando drones para la corrección de la artillería, sin embargo hace tiempo que no usan los drones Bayraktar pra bombardeos de columnas rusas como se vió en los primeros días de la guerra.


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

China no apoyará la propuesta de Estados Unidos de excluir a Rusia del G20. En principio, esto era obvio; el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores chino ha confirmado una vez más que China no se doblegará ante la presión estadounidense.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35662


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (23 Mar 2022)

Entre rusos y ucranianos cuantos se habrán reventao ya?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (23 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Presidente del Consejo Europeo, Charles Michel: "La UE ya ha asignado 1.000 millones de euros a Ucrania para la compra de armas con cargo al Fondo Europeo para la Paz.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/35660



Compro armas con el fondo europeo de la paz


----------



## vettonio (23 Mar 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Ahora falta que se vean las telarañas de las cajas fuertes del COMEX ...



Ahí le has dado. 

Miles de parguelas enarbolando sus papelitos "¿dónde esta mi pasta?

y recibiendo a cambio


----------



## bubibartra (23 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Se te ha jodido el teclado



Ojalá fuera teclas.... Puto móvil que cada vez que cambio de modelo me cuesta un horror escribir


----------



## Zappa (23 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> The Armed Forces captured one of the most powerful electronic warfare stations of the Russian Armed Forces
> 
> "Beauty-4" is able to detect and block various radars at a distance of up to 300 km.



La chatarra perdida o ganada en la guerra es lo de menos ya ahora mismo, créeme.

El problema es el gas y el hecho de que haya que pagarlo en rublos.

Nuestro €, que hasta ayer era una de las monedas más fuertes del planeta (es normal, porque en realidad se debería llamar Marco FrancoAlemán), puede que pase a valer mucho, mucho, mucho menos.

Y en Alemania YA NO ESTÁ MERKEL. Eso significa que si hay que soltar lastre, salirse de la UE y volver a las monedas locales, vamos a ver lo que vale la neopeseta.

En serio, la chatarra ya no tiene importancia.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## ccartech (23 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Presidente del Consejo Europeo, Charles Michel: "La UE ya ha asignado 1.000 millones de euros a Ucrania para la compra de armas con cargo al Fondo Europeo para la Paz.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/35660



Se asignaron 1000 mls de los Europeos para repartir entre ellos.


----------



## Teuro (23 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Han mirao en todos los gulag ?



Le dijeron que tenían el segundo mejor ejército del mundo y luego resultó ser un ejercito de lo más paco. Normal que desfenetre a incompetentes. Pero claro, se le está poniendo una cara de Stalin que esto no va a poder terminar bien.


----------



## Snowball (23 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ahí le has dado.
> 
> Miles de parguelas enarbolando sus papelitos "¿dónde esta mi pasta?
> 
> ...



Se hablaba hace unos años de lingotes de tungsteno...

Que rápido va todo, y las profecías de los miticos hilos del oro(el jran Monster) se van cumpliendo...


----------



## Burbujo II (23 Mar 2022)

*BRENT 122$*


----------



## computer_malfuction (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

Un dron desechable KUB-BLA fabricado por ZALA (parte del consorcio Kalashnikov) ha vuelto a caer en una calle de Kiev.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35669

_Fotos en el enlace_


----------



## Expected (23 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *BRENT 122$*



Ponlo en rublos mejor....para que nos vayamos acostumbrando.


----------



## Seronoser (23 Mar 2022)

A este ritmo de devaluación del euro y el dolar vs el rublo, voy a tener que pedir por favor, cobrar única y exclusivamente en rublos 

Ya estamos en 1 dolar = 97 rublos
Recordemos que al empezar la guerra 1 dolar = 88 rublos


----------



## Teuro (23 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> ...
> 
> La diferencia es que el rublo se convierte en una moneda potente que no podrá ser (aunque se intentará de forma brutal) manipulada tan fácilmente, Rusia seguirá teniendo reservas de dólares y euros y no podrán decir que "no valen nada"



Pues a Venezuela no le ha servido. El "no valer nada" depende de lo que imprimas y del (exceso) que pueda estar circulando. Una inundación de rublos en los mercados es el caldo de cultivo perfecto para que prolifere la especulación.


----------



## JOS1378 (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (23 Mar 2022)

Oh shit !!!!
EL #*GAS EUROPEO SUBE UN 34% *DESPUES QUE PUTIN BUSCA PAGOS EN RUBLOS


----------



## JOS1378 (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Burbujo II (23 Mar 2022)

*EURÍBOR A -0,186*


----------



## pemebe (23 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> El petroleo sigue subiendo....
> 120,32 ^4,191%



y el rublo sigue subiendo

1 dolar = 98,7336 rublos -4,8164(-4,65%).

Se ha roto la barrera 1 dolar 100 rublos.


----------



## Henri Dunant (23 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pero no ves que no tienen ni las ruedas llenas de barro y polvo? Ni una salpicadura en la carrocería? Ni polvo en la carrocería? Esos han cogido una foto vieja y ya ....



No tienen matricula ...

auqn pueden poner la ¿foto de ejemplo ?


----------



## rober713 (23 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> A ver si pongo bien el enlace al video de telegram: Interrogatorio a una prisionera ukra. ¿La tía va muy sobrada o me lo parece a mí?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 996226
> 
> ...



lo he visto el visto esta mañana en el canal de Intel Slava Z, pero ya no esta, la tia mas chula que un 8, cuando lo estaba viendo pensaba ....ahora cuando se vaya la camara vas a hablar con un kadirovoski y se te va quitar la tonteria rapido. Ese video es una muestra de toda la mierda que le han estado metiendo a los ukros durante 8 años....vamos a ser europedos, vamos a ser ricos, no nos va a tocar nadie....el golpe de realidad esta siendo brutal


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

En Finlandia, los periódicos podrían dejar de salir en las próximas semanas debido a la escasez de papel impreso, incluido el importado de Rusia.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35663


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Es a nosotros.
> 
> Los gusanos tienen fracking, gas propio, un cortijo entero llamado Sudamérica por "democratizar" y en general, mientras que no se metan (y no se meten, hacen que nos metamos los demás), no van a salir tan mal parados.
> 
> ...



se te olvida lo mas importante, una reserva inmensa de cuñados megaobesos del wal mart que sacrificar como carne.


----------



## Teuro (23 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Hay una tercera opción:
> Si tú, compañía energética occidental quieres petróleo o gas ruso, debes pagarme en rublos.
> Si no tienes, puedes dirigirte a otra compañía occidental que opere en Rusia y solo cobre en rublos, como Renault, o Leroy Merlin, que tienen las cuentas corrientes con muchos rublos.
> Haces un acuerdo privado, y ya tienes los rublos que necesitas.
> ...



Es imposible sancionar a países ricos en recursos naturales o productores de comida. Argentina es bono basura y puede quebrar una, dos, veinte veces. ¿Va a desaparecer Argentina? ¿Va a dejar de vender su producción agrícola? Jamás. Es uno de esos países que se puede permtir el lujo de tener una economía destrozada, que aun así seguirá funcionando.


----------



## frangelico (23 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Zappa, tu picolero amigo te informa:
> 
> DIESEL, los Estado unidenses NO PRODUCEN DIESEL, lo traen de Rusia.



Por eso se van a hacer amigos de Maduro


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> tienes que comprar rublos en el mercado (y rusia podra emitir mas), con lo cual el rublo se encarecera y recuperara el valor perdido, mientras el euro bajara, con lo cual pagaremos mas por el gas a parte de lo alto que ya esta



lo peor y mas evidente que con el gobierno actual todo ira mucho peor que lo que deberia por incompetentes manifiestos


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Zappa, tu picolero amigo te informa:
> 
> DIESEL, los Estado unidenses NO PRODUCEN DIESEL, lo traen de Rusia.



mandame una picoleta de 50 de buen ver necesito una miembra benemerita que me proteja.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (23 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Compro armas con el fondo europeo de la paz



Demos gracias a que es el fondo de la paz. Si llega a ser el de la guerra...


----------



## Salamandra (23 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> y el rublo sigue subiendo
> 
> 1 dolar = 98,7336 rublos -4,8164(-4,65%).
> 
> Se ha roto la barrera 1 dolar 100 rublos.



Y entre euro y dolar, el euro cayendo: 

Variación-0,44%


----------



## Howitzer (23 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Entre rusos y ucranianos cuantos se habrán reventao ya?



Esto precisamente muestra que el ejército Ruso no es un ejército moderno en la mayoría de sus facetas. 

De nada sirve tener 12000 tanques si no controlas el aire. Esas columnas blindadas serían reventadas en cuestión de horas por la aviación yankee fácilmente. 

Contra ucrania te puede valer (y ni eso después de todos los javelin y NLAW que tienen), pero contra la OTAN no sirven de nada.


----------



## Teuro (23 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Off topic pero tronchante:



Vista panorámica de las costillas humanas.


----------



## Zappa (23 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ahí le has dado.
> 
> Miles de parguelas enarbolando sus papelitos "¿dónde esta mi pasta?
> 
> ...



¿Las monedas que usamos en occidente son redimibles en dinero físico, recursos, oro, metales... ALGO?

Esto si que lo era, dice:







_CERTIFICADO DE PLATA

Este documento certifica que existe, en el depósito de la tesorería de los EEUU

1 DÓLAR

*EN PLATA PAGABLE AL PORTADOR DEL DOCUMENTO, BAJO DEMANDA*_

Cuando quieras, aquí está la plata.
En metal que puedes morder y tocar. 
No lo puedes comer, pero el papel tampoco (los humanos no podemos procesar celulosa )

Veamos qué dicen los de ahora:







NADA SOBRE LA PLATA.

Solo hay mención a la DEUDA.

Señores, se ha roto la baraja de las monedas FIAT. No se si en oro, en petróleo o en gallinas, pero los billetes van a tener que aportar algo de colateral que no sean los 11 portaaviones clase Nimitz y un montón de armas nucleares.

Rusia tiene recursos para garantizar la validez de su rublo.

Nosotros tenemos una coñomía de servicios basada en un dinero FIAT que se está yendo al carajo.

NOS VAMOS A TOMAR POR CULO

Perdón por lo histriónico del mensaje, pero es que es MO-NU-MEN-TAL.

Llevamos ni se sabe en burbuja hablando de esto precisamente.

¿Alguien que entienda más de coñomía que yo puede ampliar lo que digo?


----------



## Dylan Leary (23 Mar 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Siguiente foto sin spoiler y vas al ignore. Y no es porque yo tenga la piel fina, veo videos de veteranos mientras ceno, eso no es problema.
> 
> A ese hombre le han ejecutado de un tiro en la cabeza mientras estaba sentado. Y no se sabe si es ruso o "ruso". Este hilo es para información, no para casquería o propaganda barata.



Información, ¿cual? ¿la propaganda rusa que publica escoria como tú? Si tanto te pica usa el botón de ignore subnormal, que para eso está.


----------



## Zappa (23 Mar 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Ponlo en rublos mejor....para que nos vayamos acostumbrando.



En Yuanes va a acabar cotizándose, ya lo verás.


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Uno de los problemas que tenemos en Europa es que ya no sabemos qué es una guerra. Quienes conocieron, participando y sufriendo de manera consciente lo que era la guerra han muerto. Hoy en día, algunos, creen que la guerra es una aventura, como una película o un videojuego. Ese es el mayor riesgo que existe hoy en Europa, que no hay nadie que sepa de verdad que es una guerra.
> 
> Luego pasa lo que pasa. Que vas convencido y cuando empiezas a pasarlas putas te tienen que repatriar.
> 
> ...



ahora es el jefe operativo del somaten de lleida con sueldazo


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

Anna Ivanova Malygina, de 97 años, estuvo secuestrada por los neonazis de Azov durante 23 días. En una silla de ruedas. Durante seis de ellos se alimentó sólo con agua. No es el primer cautiverio de Anna Ivanovna: es una veterana de la Gran Guerra Patria. En 1942 los fascistas la llevaron a la ciudad alemana de Birkenfeld, nuestra gente la liberó sólo en 1945. Quizás 23 días de cautiverio en Ucrania no sean tan largos como 3 años en Alemania. Pero, francamente, no lo hace más fácil. Gracias a Dios, Anna Ivanovna, ahora estamos a salvo.

Ganamos entonces, ¡ganaremos ahora!

t.me/boris_rozhin/35673


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

El Secretario General de la OTAN, Stoltenberg, ha dicho a Rusia que no puede ganar una guerra nuclear.

En realidad, no hay una tarea para ganar una guerra nuclear - la tarea es infligir un daño inaceptable a quien la inició. Rusia tiene esta oportunidad. Y Rusia no está preparando guerras nucleares preventivas para destruir la capacidad nuclear del enemigo con el fin de minimizar las consecuencias de un ataque de represalia.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35672


----------



## Burbujo II (23 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> En Yuanes va a acabar cotizándose, ya lo verás.



Llevo oyendo hablar del petroyuan 10 años.


----------



## HDR (23 Mar 2022)

El Club de la Comedia


*Y España cogió su fusil: cómo la guerra de Putin nos ha despertado del sueño pacifista*








Y España cogió su fusil: cómo la guerra de Putin nos ha despertado del sueño pacifista


Alrededor de 15.000 personas marcharon desde el barrio de Canillejas (Madrid) hasta Torrejón de Ardoz el domingo 21 de marzo de 1983. Exigieron la salida de España de la OTAN y...




www.elmundo.es








Lo dicen y se lo creen según lo dicen... ES QUE ME DESCOJONO JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA



Mañana pega 4 tiros el moro frente a Ceuta y salen todos estos PÁNFILOS corriendo como gallinitas


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)

__





Ransomware tumba emisión de tickets en los ferrocarriles de Roma.


Rail hacker attack causes ticket disruption - English Rail hacker attack causes ticket disruption Sales deactivated following cryptolocker infection...




www.burbuja.info





*EL FUNCI CHARO CYBER COMMANDER ESTA PUBLICANDO UNOS TUITS MUY CHULIS PARA DETENERLO *

U.S. ARMY_*⭐*_
780th Military Intelligence Brigade (CYBER)



Prepare for ZERO-DAY [massive CYBER-power] ATTACKS [attempts] on 11.4._*⚡*_
Q

GCHQ DISTRESS SIGNAL_*⚡*_
(GOV COMMUNICATIONS HEADQUARTERS)
NSA NO MORE

11.3
11.6
The WIZARDS and warlocks (NSA) will not allow another Satanic Evil POS to control our country.

@QSRDECODES
@QWO17

2.4K views05:02

*CONFIGURACION GAMING *





​


----------



## Marco Porcio (23 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Vista panorámica de las costillas humanas.



Le debieron pinchar la cacuna mal y dieron en una costi. No se había dado cuenta aun por los anabolizantes, supongo.


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Rusia Today acaba de comunicar lo de los rublos.



menos mal que tengo pensado acogerte en la horda burbuja, no veo que tengas un plan y no te quiero condenar a vender tu cuerpo a las charos


----------



## Teuro (23 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> No quieres OTAN, pues dos tazas.
> 
> Orcorrusia es nadie, para amenazar y coaccionar a ningún país para que se alíe con quien quiera.
> 
> La OTAN debería aprobar de forma expeditiva la incorporación de FInlandia y Suecia y desplazar de inmediato armas nucleares a estos países.



Pues no es por nada, pero San Petersburgo está a tiro de catapulta de Helnsinki, Tallín y Estocolmo. ¿Quién quiere misiles hipersónicos?


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

Un dron corrige el fuego de artillería

Unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han destruido una batería de obuses D-20 de 152 mm en la dirección de Chernihiv durante una operación especial en el territorio de Ucrania.

El fuego de artillería ruso fue corregido desde un dron.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35684

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Zappa (23 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> y el rublo sigue subiendo
> 
> 1 dolar = 98,7336 rublos -4,8164(-4,65%).
> 
> Se ha roto la barrera 1 dolar 100 rublos.



¿Cómo no va a subir?

Se nos olvida que desde 2020 le hemos dado a la impresora como si no hubiera un mañana.

Al final SI que tenía consecuencias. 

No era simplemente *"HAHA, PRINTER GOES BRRRRRRR"*


----------



## hartman (23 Mar 2022)

una duda el borsh es ucraniano o ruso?


----------



## Teuro (23 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Entre rusos y ucranianos cuantos se habrán reventao ya?



Enfermiza obsesión por tanques, misiles y nukes. ¡Ya podrían inventar algo más "beneficioso" para la humanidad!. Todo maquinariá "tóxica".


----------



## cryfar74 (23 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Presidente del Consejo Europeo, Charles Michel: "La UE ya ha asignado 1.000 millones de euros a Ucrania para la compra de armas con cargo al Fondo Europeo para la Paz.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/35660




Comprar armas para matar personas a cargo de un fondo para paz.....esto es un cachondeo no?


----------



## HDR (23 Mar 2022)

Después de la toma de Mariupol, ¿Qué va a pasar con el ejército ucraniano restante?

Tenían el grueso de sus fuerzas ahí concentradas, en el frente del este. Una vez eliminados, sólo les van a quedar los héroes woke de Reddit y los 4 payasos que sigan pegando tiros por el campo. Pueden pasarse 10 años así si quieren, como nuestros tontos del maquis en su momento, va a dar igual...

Esto está bastante acabado ya, hasta aburre.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)

SI


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

Piden un acto de censura de la información de relevancia pública sin ni siquiera negar que sea genuina.
¿Por qué no lo quitan? En el hermoso mundo libre, todo es posible.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35685


El Ministerio de Defensa británico ha pedido a YouTube que retire una grabación de la conversación del ministro Ben Wallace con el bromista Lexus (Oleksiy Stolyarov), que se hizo pasar por el primer ministro ucraniano Denys Shmygal. La agencia dijo en un comunicado que los vídeos suponían "un riesgo significativo para la seguridad nacional del Reino Unido". En los vídeos, Wallace dijo que el Reino Unido apoyaría a Ucrania si empezaba a desarrollar su propio programa nuclear.​​t.me/minut30/152​


----------



## Abu-Yunis (23 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¿Las monedas que usamos en occidente son redimibles en dinero físico, recursos, oro, metales... ALGO?
> 
> Esto si que lo era, dice:
> 
> ...



Si no pueden pagar en plata, pagarán en plomo.


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (23 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Off topic pero tronchante:



HAY QUE SABEL NADAL
Y GUALDAL LA LOPA


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El olor a maldad se ha colado inadvertidamente.
> 
> El asesor del ministro del Interior ucraniano, Vadym Denysenko, calificó el cambio al rublo en los pagos del gas como una medida fuerte de Rusia y copiada por los saudíes, que van a cambiar a los pagos en yuanes.
> Putin sugirió que la UE comprara todo el gas en rublos. "Ahora los europeos tienen que vender el tan necesario euro a los rusos en las circunstancias actuales y comprar rublos por él. Y esto se hará a través de los bancos rusos. Los volúmenes del próximo año son de al menos 400.000 millones de euros, según los precios actuales del gas. La UE no puede renunciar al gas ruso en 2022-23.
> ...












Diputado ruso: nueva moneda mundial derrumbará el dólar


El uso del dólar como herramienta de presión dará como resultado su rechazo como medio en los pagos internacionales, dice el principal diputado de la Duma. - Agencia Anadolu




www.aa.com.tr














Economía. Boomerang para EEUU y golpe al dólar: India usará el rublo con Rusia y Arabia Saudita el yuan para su petróleo - Resumen Latinoamericano


Por Kontrainfo, Resumen Latinoamericano, 16 de marzo de 2022. Las sanciones de EEUU a Rusia, excluyendo a este país del sistema interbancario SWIFT, podría terminar siendo un boomerang para el poder hegemónico del dólar como divisa internacional. India informó que viene negociando con Rusia...



www.resumenlatinoamericano.org


----------



## Casino (23 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


>




El mongolo ese tiene que estar con el culo en llamas. 
Igual tiene cuenta aquí y todo, no me extrañaría que fuera alguno de esos follaputines recalcitrantes que hablan de qué insensibles los ucranianos, la de muertos que van a provocar por no rendirse.
JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA.





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Después de la toma de Mariupol, ¿Qué va a pasar con el ejército ucraniano restante?
> 
> Tenían el grueso de sus fuerzas ahí concentradas, en el frente del este. Una vez eliminados, sólo les van a quedar los héroes woke de Reddit y los 4 payasos que sigan pegando tiros por el campo. Pueden pasarse 10 años así si quieren, como nuestros tontos del maquis en su momento, va a dar igual...
> 
> Esto está bastante acabado ya, hasta aburre.



Realidad, sueños...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)

CENTROS COMERCIALES CON LUCES LED NAZIS

UCRANIA DE ZELENSKY
​


----------



## frangelico (23 Mar 2022)

Hay de estos, pero vacíos porque se los ha comido el segurata de 150kg


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)

German president and his wife test positive for COVID-19


German President Frank-Walter Steinmeier has tested positive for COVID-19 as the country’s infection rate remains persistently high




abcnews.go.com









​*German president and his wife test positive for COVID-19*
German President Frank-Walter Steinmeier has tested positive for COVID-19 as the country’s infection rate remains persistently high
ByThe Associated Press
March 22, 2022, 4:38 PM
• 2 min read
The Associated Press
FILE - German President Frank-Walter Steinmeier addresses the media during a stateme...
BERLIN -- German President Frank-Walter Steinmeier has tested positive for COVID-19, the head of state's office said Tuesday, as the country’s infection rate remains persistently high.

Steinmeier's wife, Elke Buedenbender, also tested positive for the coronavirus on Tuesday, the president's office said. Both have mild symptoms and immediately went into isolation.

Steinmeier has been Germany's president, which is a largely ceremonial role but carries moral authority, since 2017. Before that, he served twice as Chancellor Angela Merkel's foreign minister and was chief of staff to her predecessor, Gerhard Schroeder.

He was elected to a second five-year term in February.

Germany is currently in the process of removing most of its coronavirus restrictions despite a continuing surge in infections. On Tuesday, the national disease control center said that more than 222,000 new cases were reported over the previous 24 hours, along with 264 deaths — bringing Germany's total since the pandemic began to 127,193.

The nationwide infection rate stood at 1,733.4 new cases per 100,000 residents over the past seven days. That was up from 1,585.4 a week ago.​
———


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

hartman dijo:


> una duda el borsh es ucraniano o ruso?



Hasta donde yo sé es de los dos.

Es como la paella, cada uno la hace como quiere.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (23 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> El mongolo ese tiene que estar con el culo en llamas.
> Igual tiene cuenta aquí y todo, no me extrañaría que fuera alguno de esos follaputines recalcitrantes que hablan de qué insensibles los ucranianos, la de muertos que van a provocar por no rendirse.
> JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA.
> 
> ...



Es el que hizo el plan ferpecto del loco zar


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> No. Me refiero a vivirla en primera persona. Ni yo ni mi padre septuagenario sabemos lo que es estar metido en una trinchera o salir corriendo buscando refugio cuando bombardeaban. Mis abuelos, que si viviesen tendrían 112 años, si sabían lo que era vivir una guerra. Obviamente los de la antigua Yugoslavia si saben, pero ni Francia, ni España, ni Alemania, y la inmensa mayoría de Europa no lo conocemos, porque quienes lo vivieron, ya no están entre nosotros. Hay una enorme diferencia en verlo en la tele o escuchar como suenan las bombas y sentir como retumba el suelo.



no se y te estoy empezando a apreciar por la inteligencia de tus post pero yo vivi la guerra dle terrorismo en el pais vasco y escape con vida.

la situacion actual me recuerda a la pelicual el guerrero numero 13, nuestro heroe caudillo de burbujos es enveneado por el veneno feminista que lo lleva al permaban mientras recita una oracion que anima a sus foreros a darlo todo y al final triunfan y todo.


----------



## NS 4 (23 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El ejército ruso liquidó al jefe del batallón nacional "Azov" Murakhovsky
> 23 de marzo de 2022 01:37
> 
> 
> ...





Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Significa dos cosas, primero que nos rusos pagan en rublos su deuda y segundo que el dolar está muerto.



Es congruente con la llamada a consultas del embajador yanki en Moscu el lunes...y con los rumores de ruptura diplomatica de Rusia con USA...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)

Archillect  @archillect

27m

Mar 23, 2022 · 3:22 PM UTC​4:22 p. m. · 23 mar. 2022·Archillect



1​


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Qué afortunado eres Pokemon Vilnius de vivir lejos de la patria y no sufrir las consecuencias como nosotros, q ya estamos en las últimas. Yo acabo de hacerme unas gachas de avena y con eso ya voy a tirar todo el día.



pokemon vilnus con sus comisiones por acercamiento de lituanas a soldados españoles ansiosos por ................... esta forrandose y cobra en rublos


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (23 Mar 2022)

Por cierto,









SOS del Gran Consumo: "La cadena está más tensionada que durante la pandemia"


"La situación es insostenible". Así de tajantes se han mostrado los representantes de la cadena de valor del gran consumo en una convocatoria de...




www.foodretail.es




*SOS del Gran Consumo: "La cadena está más tensionada que durante la pandemia"*












La huelga tensiona la distribución de algunos alimentos


Las materias primas no llegan a muchas empresas y las que disponen de ellos no pueden distribuirlo. En los supermercados falta leche o aceite de girasol e insisten en no comprar compulsivamente.




www.ondacero.es




*La huelga tensiona la distribución de algunos alimentos*









CEOE exige medidas al Gobierno con urgencia para evitar una gran crisis económica y social


La patronal reclama a Sánchez «acciones rápidas, concretas y efectivas» y que clarifique y detalle las medidas que piensa adoptar para poner freno a la elevación de los costes energéticos y a la espiral inflacionista




www.abc.es




*CEOE exige medidas al Gobierno con urgencia para evitar una gran crisis económica y social*









Los primeros supermercados empiezan a racionar la leche por la falta de suministros


Los primeros supermercados empiezan a racionar la leche por la falta de suministros y el acopio de unidades de los consumidores.




okdiario.com




*Los primeros supermercados empiezan a racionar la leche por la falta de suministros*












Argelia pretende subir los precios del gas a España desde este año y hasta 2024 como mínimo


El espectáculo en la gestión del Gobierno de su viraje en la cuestión del Sáhara no abarata precisamente la energía, sino al contrario. Solivianta a Argelia, proveedor clave...




www.elmundo.es




*Argelia pretende subir los precios del gas a España desde este año y hasta 2024 como mínimo*
El giro de Sánchez en el Sáhara se produce en plena revisión de tarifas argelinas para este trienio mientras Italia ha hecho declaraciones en favor del pueblo saharui del agrado de Argel 

CARLOS SEGOVIA
@carlossegovia_
Madrid
Actualizado Domingo, 20 marzo 2022 - 22:35
















China respalda a Argelia y critica a Sánchez por sus "juegos geográficos" con el Sáhara


El acuerdo que según el Gobierno iba a entusiasmar a Argelia tiene el efecto contrario y el país norteafricano recurre a sus aliados más poderosos.




www.libertaddigital.com





*China respalda a Argelia y critica a Sánchez por sus "juegos geográficos" con el Sáhara*
*El acuerdo que según el Gobierno iba a entusiasmar a Argelia tiene el efecto contrario y el país norteafricano recurre a sus aliados más poderosos.*
Libertad Digital
21/3/2022 - 20:44


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

Documentos que confirman la presencia de mercenarios georgianos en Azov desde 2015. Sin embargo, no se trata de un gran secreto, sino de otra confirmación documentada.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35686

Nueva confirmación de la presencia de mercenarios extranjeros en el batallón nacionalista Azov, que lleva matando al pueblo de Donbass desde 2015​​t.me/nm_dnr/7204​​_Imagenes en el enlace_​


----------



## Mabuse (23 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> A Rusia no le va a quedar más remedio que tirar un arma táctica y al ser posible en una base de la OTAN. O cerca. Suena fuerte pero las "fuerzas de paz" es una declaración rastrera de guerra.
> 
> Hay otra opción y es que China invada Taiwán e Irán marche hasta Siria, en plan médico les de vehículos militares llegar hasta Deir - Ezzor y la base de EEUU en Siria, invitándolos a ir , marcha rápida a pesar de los ataques que puedan recibir.



Fuerzas de paz fue lo que se envió a corea. En Yugoslavia mandaron fuerzas de paz a cubrir los movimientos de los follacabras. En Ruanda y Mali tienen muy buen recuerdo de las fuerzas de paz. En el Golán o colaboras con los agresores o las casualidades de la vida te matan los soldados de paz.


----------



## Expected (23 Mar 2022)

MERKEL con el culo en llamas

Dónde andará ahora la excancillera?. Menuda rata...es que no ha salido ni a dar una declaración. 
Estará imprimiendo rublos?. Benditas criptomonedas. A este paso, es de lo único que nos vamos a poder fiar...aunque sean un tanto volátiles.


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (23 Mar 2022)

*Moody's ve "muy alto" el riesgo de default de Rusia pese a los últimos pagos*

La agencia de medición de riesgos Moody's ve "muy alto" el riesgo de que se produzcan impagos en la deuda rusa *ante el deterioro en la capacidad del Gobierno para cumplir con sus obligaciones* en las últimas semanas y a pesar de los últimos abonos. En un informe publicado este miércoles, la agencia reconoce que los tenedores de deuda rusa han empezado a cobrar el cupón que debían recibir el 16 de marzo -con retraso, pero dentro del periodo de gracia-, pero aun así mantiene "muy alto" el riesgo de impago y de potencial pérdida para los inversores.
Moody's apunta, además, que *considerará como impago los abonos que se efectúen en rublos* si esta no es una opción recogida en el contrato. La agencia recuerda que *el próximo vencimiento de deuda rusa que no puede efectuarse en rublos es el 31 de marzo*, por un total de 329 millones de dólares (299 millones de euros), aunque el foco está en el del 4 de abril, que asciende a 2.129 millones de dólares (unos 1.935 millones de euros). Moody's explica en el informe sanciones impuestas a Rusia por la invasión de Ucrania han afectado a la capacidad del Gobierno ruso de realizar pagos internacionales y muestra su preocupación por la intención del país de pagar su deuda. 






Flash del mercado | ElEconomista.es


Ibex 35, Ibex, MCE, IGBM, Mercado continuo Español, Analisis tecnico, recomendaciones, estrategias, Bolsagora, analisis tecnico, serivcios, asesor bursatil, asesor bolsa, flash del intradia,Indice General de Madrid, Bel 20, Bel, Dax 30, Dax, Cac 40, Cac, FTSE, FTSE 100, PSI 20, PSI, MIB...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## ccartech (23 Mar 2022)

SIMPLES LADRONES ASI VIVEN, MAÑANA IRAN POR EL TUYO

Varios senadores estadounidenses de ambos partidos están trabajando con el Tesoro de los EE. UU. para apoderarse de las reservas de oro de Rusia por $ 132 mil millones. El senador Angus King dijo que el Senado podría aprobar el proyecto de ley a principios de esta semana.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (23 Mar 2022)

*Italia no está dispuesta a usar rublos para el gas ruso*

“Mi opinión es que pagamos en euros porque pagar en rublos sería una forma de evitar sanciones, así que creo que seguiremos pagando en euros”, dijo Francesco Giavazzi, asesor económico del primer ministro italiano Mario Draghi, en el Foro de Mercado de Capitales de Bloomberg. en Milan.

El presidente Vladimir Putin dijo anteriormente que Rusia comenzará a exigir el pago de sus envíos de gas natural a los estados que considera "antipáticos" en rublos.


----------



## Seronoser (23 Mar 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> Esto precisamente muestra que el ejército Ruso no es un ejército moderno en la mayoría de sus facetas.
> 
> De nada sirve tener 12000 tanques si no controlas el aire. Esas columnas blindadas serían reventadas en cuestión de horas por la aviación yankee fácilmente.
> 
> Contra ucrania te puede valer (y ni eso después de todos los javelin y NLAW que tienen), pero contra la OTAN no sirven de nada.



       
Joder, y los ejjjjpertos no os cansáis de hacer el ridículo


----------



## Zappa (23 Mar 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Moody's ve "muy alto" el riesgo de default de Rusia pese a los últimos pagos*
> 
> La agencia de medición de riesgos Moody's ve "muy alto" el riesgo de que se produzcan impagos en la deuda rusa *ante el deterioro en la capacidad del Gobierno para cumplir con sus obligaciones* en las últimas semanas y a pesar de los últimos abonos. En un informe publicado este miércoles, la agencia reconoce que los tenedores de deuda rusa han empezado a cobrar el cupón que debían recibir el 16 de marzo -con retraso, pero dentro del periodo de gracia-, pero aun así mantiene "muy alto" el riesgo de impago y de potencial pérdida para los inversores.
> Moody's apunta, además, que *considerará como impago los abonos que se efectúen en rublos* si esta no es una opción recogida en el contrato. La agencia recuerda que *el próximo vencimiento de deuda rusa que no puede efectuarse en rublos es el 31 de marzo*, por un total de 329 millones de dólares (299 millones de euros), aunque el foco está en el del 4 de abril, que asciende a 2.129 millones de dólares (unos 1.935 millones de euros). Moody's explica en el informe sanciones impuestas a Rusia por la invasión de Ucrania han afectado a la capacidad del Gobierno ruso de realizar pagos internacionales y muestra su preocupación por la intención del país de pagar su deuda.
> ...



Pero la coñomía de EEUU es AAA+ aunque estén dumpeando el dólar por doquier, ¿no?   

En fin, no se puede decir que no esté entretenido el circo...


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Eso de abrir la bolsa de Moscú EN RUBLOS con normas del banco central de Moscú es directamente el fin de la influencia financiera que pudiera tener Europa y EEUU en Rusia y su área de influencia.
> 
> China ya está en ello y probablemente se meterá en ella.
> 
> Adiós Petrodolar.



tienes contacto con alguna policia rusa? si es asi ponle ojitos por intelenet


----------



## ccartech (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## piru (23 Mar 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> lo he visto el visto esta mañana en el canal de Intel Slava Z, pero ya no esta, la tia mas chula que un 8, cuando lo estaba viendo pensaba ....ahora cuando se vaya la camara vas a hablar con un kadirovoski y se te va quitar la tonteria rapido. Ese video es una muestra de toda la mierda que le han estado metiendo a los ukros durante 8 años....vamos a ser europedos, vamos a ser ricos, no nos va a tocar nadie....el golpe de realidad esta siendo brutal



Ya he conseguido poner el enlace a telegram bien. Aquí sigue estando el video:

t.me/opersvodki/2143


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

Ayer os mostré nuestro trabajo desde el aire, ¡hoy una pequeña foto desde el suelo por así decirlo!

t.me/boris_rozhin/35690

_Fotos en el enlace_


----------



## pegaso (23 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Partiendo de la base que mafia y comunismo es la misma cosa (hay muchos ejemplos de sus alianzas), si, EL REGIMEN DE PUTIN ES COMUNISMO.



Más tonto y no naces.


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

Los soldados del Ejército de la República Popular de Donetsk descansan en una posición enemiga capturada en Marinka.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35688


----------



## Seronoser (23 Mar 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Moody's ve "muy alto" el riesgo de default de Rusia pese a los últimos pagos*
> 
> La agencia de medición de riesgos Moody's ve "muy alto" el riesgo de que se produzcan impagos en la deuda rusa *ante el deterioro en la capacidad del Gobierno para cumplir con sus obligaciones* en las últimas semanas y a pesar de los últimos abonos. En un informe publicado este miércoles, la agencia reconoce que los tenedores de deuda rusa han empezado a cobrar el cupón que debían recibir el 16 de marzo -con retraso, pero dentro del periodo de gracia-, pero aun así mantiene "muy alto" el riesgo de impago y de potencial pérdida para los inversores.
> Moody's apunta, además, que *considerará como impago los abonos que se efectúen en rublos* si esta no es una opción recogida en el contrato. La agencia recuerda que *el próximo vencimiento de deuda rusa que no puede efectuarse en rublos es el 31 de marzo*, por un total de 329 millones de dólares (299 millones de euros), aunque el foco está en el del 4 de abril, que asciende a 2.129 millones de dólares (unos 1.935 millones de euros). Moody's explica en el informe sanciones impuestas a Rusia por la invasión de Ucrania han afectado a la capacidad del Gobierno ruso de realizar pagos internacionales y muestra su preocupación por la intención del país de pagar su deuda.
> ...



Rusia ingresa cada día, 1500 millones de euros por el gas y el petróleo, solo de la UE.
Y el default va a ser, según la norteamericana Moodys, por 300 millones 

Los americanos son ridículos haciendo números.


----------



## Howitzer (23 Mar 2022)

No se están viendo mucho esos 1500 cazas que dices. La fuerza aérea rusa tiene pinta de estar en condiciones bastante mediocres


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

fotos de tias buenas para desestresar o algo


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

Rusia trabaja en las listas de sanciones recíprocas contra la UE y el Reino Unido, según el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso

t.me/zvezdanews/74025


----------



## pemebe (23 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Entre rusos y ucranianos cuantos se habrán reventao ya?



Muchos menos de los que dicen ambos que han destruido.

Segun estimaciones americanas Rusia empezó la invasión con 120 BGT (Battalion tactical Groups). Y cada BGT tiene 10 Tanques y 30 otros vehiculos Blindados (3 veces más)

Eso sale 1200 tanques (un 10% del total de los que Rusia tiene disponibles) y 3600 vehiculos blindados.

Ucrania dice que ha destruido más de 500 tanques y 1500 vehiculos blindados (más del 40% de los blindados iniciales)
Rusia dice que ha destruido 1547 blindados y haciendo la proporcion serian unos 400 tanques y 1200 blindados (que serian sobre el 15% de todos los blindados ucranianos)

Para mí ambas cifras son exageradas (sobre todo las Ucranianas)


----------



## ccartech (23 Mar 2022)

Se observaron enfrentamientos entre las fuerzas #Russian y las fuerzas #Ukrainian cerca del pueblo de #Moshon en #Kyiv .


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Una de dos, hoy hay guerra con la OTAN.
> 
> Vamos a ver el milagro económica espiriual más grande que jamás hallamos visto "LOS RUSO SON DE LOS BUENOS" por la tele y diciendolo el Ferreras.



  te eo violando matando y saqueando con lo que eso cansa y sudas mucho


----------



## frangelico (23 Mar 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> lo he visto el visto esta mañana en el canal de Intel Slava Z, pero ya no esta, la tia mas chula que un 8, cuando lo estaba viendo pensaba ....ahora cuando se vaya la camara vas a hablar con un kadirovoski y se te va quitar la tonteria rapido. Ese video es una muestra de toda la mierda que le han estado metiendo a los ukros durante 8 años....vamos a ser europedos, vamos a ser ricos, no nos va a tocar nadie....el golpe de realidad esta siendo brutal



Si es que además les engañan mucho. Ellos son bastante más pobres que Bulgaria, con mucha suerte y mucha ayuda y perdiendo población , una Ucrania de unos 25M podría tener nivel de vida Búlgaro allá por 2035. Que tampoco es gran cosa vivir como un búlgaro , no se qué propaganda les han colado pero en la UE, de los paises del Este, son relativamente ricos los que ya lo eran en 1939 y aún bajo las dictaduras socialistas mantenían un nivel alto (checoslovaquia ha exportado coches, material aeronáutico, armas o explosivos desde anres de la IIGM, Eslovenia es una extensión de Austria con una megafábrica de Renault, Ucrania es como una Rumanía pobre, con un potencial de desarrollo pero no para ser como checos o húngaros en menos de una generación).


----------



## delhierro (23 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Italia no está dispuesta a usar rublos para el gas ruso*
> 
> “Mi opinión es que pagamos en euros porque pagar en rublos sería una forma de evitar sanciones, así que creo que seguiremos pagando en euros”, dijo Francesco Giavazzi, asesor económico del primer ministro italiano Mario Draghi, en el Foro de Mercado de Capitales de Bloomberg. en Milan.
> 
> El presidente Vladimir Putin dijo anteriormente que Rusia comenzará a exigir el pago de sus envíos de gas natural a los estados que considera "antipáticos" en rublos.



El que tiene la mercancia marca como le pagas, al final el tio cortara el gas.


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Es que lo comentas es lo que está pasando ahora. Es justamente al revés. Dinero fiat verde que no se sustenta en nada. Bueno, una impresora y unos cuantos portaaviones.



tendran que pagar en organos para transplantes


----------



## hartman (23 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> fotos de tias buenas para desestresar o algo


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

Los ejércitos ruso y de la DNR han dado a los nazis de Azov hasta la medianoche para deponer las armas y abandonar Mariupol.

A partir de la medianoche no se tomará a nadie como prisionero.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35689


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (23 Mar 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Moody's ve "muy alto" el riesgo de default de Rusia pese a los últimos pagos*
> 
> La agencia de medición de riesgos Moody's ve "muy alto" el riesgo de que se produzcan impagos en la deuda rusa *ante el deterioro en la capacidad del Gobierno para cumplir con sus obligaciones* en las últimas semanas y a pesar de los últimos abonos. En un informe publicado este miércoles, la agencia reconoce que los tenedores de deuda rusa han empezado a cobrar el cupón que debían recibir el 16 de marzo -con retraso, pero dentro del periodo de gracia-, pero aun así mantiene "muy alto" el riesgo de impago y de potencial pérdida para los inversores.
> Moody's apunta, además, que *considerará como impago los abonos que se efectúen en rublos* si esta no es una opción recogida en el contrato. La agencia recuerda que *el próximo vencimiento de deuda rusa que no puede efectuarse en rublos es el 31 de marzo*, por un total de 329 millones de dólares (299 millones de euros), aunque el foco está en el del 4 de abril, que asciende a 2.129 millones de dólares (unos 1.935 millones de euros). Moody's explica en el informe sanciones impuestas a Rusia por la invasión de Ucrania han afectado a la capacidad del Gobierno ruso de realizar pagos internacionales y muestra su preocupación por la intención del país de pagar su deuda.
> ...



Les quitan las reservas en dolares y luego dicen si no me pagas en dolares es default


----------



## delhierro (23 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Esa cantidad es solo 1/3 de lo que tienen "colocado" en el extranjero en zonas inseguras.
> Los liberales del Banco Central "han comprado" su billete a Siberia.



Jaja no leian nuestros hilos, lo que estuviera fuera lo iban a perder..2014....2015.....2020....2021...2022.... Eso demuestra que se han visto obligados, si hubieran tenido el plan , no les pillan con toda esa pasta al alcance de los piratas anglos.



Harman dijo:


> Los ejércitos ruso y de la DNR han dado a los nazis de Azov hasta la medianoche para deponer las armas y abandonar Mariupol.
> 
> A partir de la medianoche no se tomará a nadie como prisionero.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/35689



Más efectivo atacar con 5 o 10 Tos en lugar de solo con 1. Pero en fin, en Alepo funciono. El problema es que se fueron más para arriba y siguen por allí dando guerra.





Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Les quitan las reservas en dolares y luego dicen si no me pagas en dolares es default



Por eso van camino a dar el segundo paso. No les queda otra. Seguir pagando a unos que te roban los depositos es de gilipollas integrales. Van a repetir en lo economico, lo que han hecho en lo militar, obligarlos a tomar medidas que no quieren tomar. Pero que son las ganadoras.


----------



## bangkoriano (23 Mar 2022)

hartman dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 996321


----------



## quinciri (23 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Comprar armas para matar personas a cargo de un fondo para paz.....esto es un cachondeo no?



o Humor negro.


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ametralladoras ucranianas KM-7.62 incautadas cerca de Irpinya
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/35645



yo es que soy mas de minigun y lo sabes, un abrazo compañero


----------



## frangelico (23 Mar 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> No se están viendo mucho esos 1500 cazas que dices. La fuerza aérea rusa tiene pinta de estar en condiciones bastante mediocres



LA VVS tiene un inventario grande pero carencias importantes en AEW&C y en capacidades de bombardeo todo tiempo. Tampoco tiene aviones furtivos. Están un poco como Alemania en 1939, los alemanes tenían una planificación para 1944 que les habría permitido machacar a la Royal Navy. La RAF y lo que se les pusiera por delante. Pero en 1939 estaban muy altas.

Los rusos hace 20 años estaban en la nada y su momento óptimo para una guerra es 2030, cuando ya tendrán alistados algunos centenares de aviones 5G y corregidas otras carencias. Ahora son una fuerza grande pero con enormes debilidades precisamente están en medio de varios programas de renovación.


----------



## Bartleby (23 Mar 2022)

El jefe de la OTAN advierte a Putin: Rusia nunca ganará una guerra nuclear.

Aquí hay alguno que se quiere cargar el planeta con todos dentro. Ya no hablan de guerra mundial, y directamente lo hacen de guerra nuclear. Yo por si acaso hay suerte y no cumplen sus amenazas, reciclo todos los días. Al final este mundo lo heredarán las cucarachas








Close Putin Ally Warns 'Nuclear Dystopia' Is On Horizon If US Destabilizes Russia | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Impresionante (23 Mar 2022)

El juguete Yankee estaba bien preparado

. Stoltenberg: "La OTAN ha entrenado a decenas de miles de tropas ucranianas desde 2014"


----------



## Zappa (23 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> El jefe de la OTAN advierte a Putin: *Rusia nunca ganará una guerra nuclear.*


----------



## Impresionante (23 Mar 2022)

El payaso ejerciendo


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

La industria alemana del gas está desconcertada por las declaraciones de Putin sobre el pago de los suministros de gas en rublos, dijo el jefe de la asociación del sector.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35699


----------



## delhierro (23 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El juguete Yankee estaba bien preparado
> 
> . Stoltenberg: "La OTAN ha entrenado a decenas de miles de tropas ucranianas desde 2014"



Les regalaron mucho tiempo.


----------



## NS 4 (23 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Londres



Si te refugias aqui...es que no tienes hombria suficiente para ira decirles eso en sus caras...

El recurso de los debiles...de los cobardes.


----------



## frangelico (23 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


>



Muy tonto parece el noruego ese. Como si hubiera mucho que ganar


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

Es extraño que esto sea una revelación para alguien en Ucrania, ya que se ha escrito muchas veces desde los primeros días de la UAS que el gauleiter de Mariupol abandonó la ciudad y a sus habitantes y huyó a Zaporozhye, desde donde transmite por internet al estilo de "¡Mudilo, estás en contacto de nuevo!"

t.me/boris_rozhin/35698

Los medios de comunicación ucranianos informan de que el alcalde de Mariupol ha huido de la ciudad para estar en contacto con las autoridades ucranianas y ayudar a distancia a los habitantes de la ciudad.​​¡Qué gran excusa! De acuerdo, se fue porque no hay comunicación en la ciudad, pero ¿cómo le llamará alguno de los vecinos para informarle de la situación y de la ayuda que se necesita? Este bastardo "militante" dejó a su pueblo en el hambre y el frío, y junto con los combatientes de Azov no permitió que los residentes abandonaran la ciudad. Apostaría sus puntos a que este bastardo huyó de la ciudad con un vestido de mujer.​​t.me/neoficialniybezsonov/9584​​_Foto del HdP en el enlace_​


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (23 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> NOS VAMOS A TOMAR POR CULO


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Los mass mierda occidentales ni palabra de lo del pago en rublos pero destacando los problemas de Putin con la
> Kabaeva.
> 
> Nos vamos al abismo, señores.



la kavaeba le esta haciendo mamadas pa relajarle como si no hubiera un mañana y eso se nota en los discursos del putin, heroina de rusia ella


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Eso seran 3 euros el litro en agosto y 4 euros el litro en diciembre, *en enero del 2023 empieza la revolucion !!!. *



tienes alguna a la que vender tu cuerpo por lentejas?


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Ahora falta que se vean las telarañas de las cajas fuertes del COMEX ...



moririas de un orgasmo financiero si lo ves, relajte y forea mejor


----------



## Seronoser (23 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La industria alemana del gas está desconcertada por las declaraciones de Putin sobre el pago de los suministros de gas en rublos, dijo el jefe de la asociación del sector.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/35699



Pues que se den prisa en comprar rublos, que ahora están baratos aún


----------



## rober713 (23 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Ya he conseguido poner el enlace a telegram bien. Aquí sigue estando el video:
> 
> t.me/opersvodki/2143



luego por la noche engancho a mi mujer y os hago un resumen de lo que hablan en el video


----------



## Expected (23 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> tienes alguna a la que vender tu cuerpo por lentejas?



Y con qué dices que vas a calentar las lentejas?


----------



## Trajanillo (23 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Italia no está dispuesta a usar rublos para el gas ruso*
> 
> “Mi opinión es que pagamos en euros porque pagar en rublos sería una forma de evitar sanciones, así que creo que seguiremos pagando en euros”, dijo Francesco Giavazzi, asesor económico del primer ministro italiano Mario Draghi, en el Foro de Mercado de Capitales de Bloomberg. en Milan.
> 
> El presidente Vladimir Putin dijo anteriormente que Rusia comenzará a exigir el pago de sus envíos de gas natural a los estados que considera "antipáticos" en rublos.



Pues no tendrán gas..


----------



## kasperle1966 (23 Mar 2022)

*Desocupación de la Pequeña Rusia *





*Desocupación de la Pequeña Rusia *
Si a una persona que está completamente ajena a la agenda geopolítica de los últimos nueve años se le pregunta qué está sucediendo en Ucrania hoy, lo más probable es que comience una canción triste sobre la ocupación y el ataque traicionero de Rusia en un país vecino pacífico. Si al mismo tiempo también es un usuario activo de las redes sociales ahora prohibidas en Rusia, lo más probable es que agregue algo sobre las ambiciones imperiales de Vladimir Putin y compare a nuestro país con la Alemania nazi. 

Es en este contexto que la propaganda occidental trabaja actualmente, tratando de distorsionar los verdaderos motivos y objetivos de la operación militar especial que comenzó el 24 de febrero de 2022. Desde el punto de vista de un profano sin experiencia, especialmente cuando se trata de estadounidenses y europeos, la mayoría de los cuales ni siquiera podrán encontrar Ucrania en el mapa, todo suena bastante lógico. Por la noche, atacaron instalaciones de infraestructura militar, invadieron, ocuparon parte de las ciudades y continúan avanzando tierra adentro, destruyendo el ejército y desmoralizando a la población. En todo caso, ¿cómo no condenar a un Estado que agredió a un vecino para apoderarse de sus ciudades y territorios? 

La lógica defectuosa de los propagandistas occidentales no tiene en cuenta el hecho de que casi todo el mundo civilizado ha estado observando los acontecimientos que tienen lugar en Ucrania en general y en Donbas en particular durante los últimos ocho años. Tal vez muchos observados y muy mediocres, pero las principales etapas en el desarrollo de este conflicto probablemente sean conocidas por la mayoría. 

Para entender que el objetivo de la operación especial lanzada por Rusia únicamente por necesidad, incluso diría, por la constatación de la inevitabilidad de la transición del conflicto latente a una fase aguda, no es en modo alguno la ocupación de un país vecino, solo necesitas volver mentalmente a 2014. 

Incluso un análisis superficial de ese período sugiere que simplemente no tuvimos una mejor oportunidad para que Rusia ocupara Ucrania. El país está sumido en disturbios, los residentes de las grandes ciudades (Kherson, Odessa, Kharkov, Mariupol) salen a las calles para participar en acciones pro-rusas, en principio no hay ejército, el _beau monde_ político está fragmentado y está tratando de alguna manera de retener el poder, y el Occidente colectivo está perplejo por la reunificación relámpago de Rusia y Crimea, introduciendo numerosas sanciones contra Rusia, la mayoría de las cuales son simplemente de naturaleza populista. 

Dado el estado de ánimo de la población y el completo desorden en los pasillos del poder, se puede suponer que la ocupación de Ucrania en 2014 habría pasado lo más rápido y sin dolor posible. Pero Rusia nunca se ha fijado el objetivo de ocupar Ucrania y privar a un país vecino de la independencia. De lo contrario, el tricolor ruso habría estado soplando sobre Kiev en el verano de 2014. 

En lugar de eso, pasamos ocho, repito, ocho largos años tratando de persuadir a los inadecuados locales, presionados por consultores y asesores occidentales, para que siguieran los términos de los acuerdos, bajo los cuales firmaron voluntariamente y, muy probablemente, deliberadamente. Durante ocho largos años les hemos estado pidiendo que no bombardeen las ciudades pacíficas de Donbass, sugiriendo que los halcones ucraniano-estadounidenses todavía lleven el conflicto a un canal diplomático y se sienten a la mesa de negociaciones. 

Y a cambio de nuestros esfuerzos por salvar miles y miles de vidas, incluidas las de los soldados ucranianos, recibimos un sinfín de sanciones, reproches, amenazas y ultimátum. La gente moría todos los días, y los políticos ucranianos, mordiendo el bocado, se lanzaron a un galope franco, ya planeando no solo una limpieza de Donbass, sino también un conflicto militar en toda regla con Rusia, que se presentó como un ataque preventivo contra un potencial agresor. 

Si tiras de los bigotes del tigre durante mucho tiempo, tarde o temprano te morderá la cabeza. Esta verdad es tan antigua como el mundo, y es poco probable que nuestros vecinos ucranianos no entendieran a qué conducirían estas interminables e interminables provocaciones contra Rusia. Los intentos de cambiar el foco de atención y convencer a todos de que Rusia ha preparado cuidadosamente durante mucho tiempo este ataque, o más bien la ocupación, no es más que una cortina de humo, diseñada, aunque sea por un tiempo, pero aún para ocultar la verdadera esencia de lo que está sucediendo. La esencia, que es simple y comprensible para toda persona razonable. 

Hoy, Rusia simplemente está pidiendo deudas al estado, que ha agotado por completo todo el límite de confianza. Del Estado, o más bien del régimen, que ha traspasado todas las fronteras imaginables e inconcebibles. De un estado que es culpable no solo de la muerte de decenas de miles de ciudadanos de las repúblicas de Donbass, sino también de la muerte de los habitantes de Ucrania, quienes hoy, siendo rehenes de su propio ejército, encubren al criminal régimen nazi. con sus cuerpos. Y esto no es una ocupación. Y ni siquiera la retribución en estado puro. Se trata de una intervención quirúrgica destinada a extirpar un tumor que, aunque pequeño, es tan peligroso que puede envenenar la vida no de cientos de miles, sino de millones, decenas de millones de personas. 

Ahora muchos se preguntan cómo se desarrollarán en el futuro las relaciones entre los pueblos de Rusia y Ucrania, que hoy, por voluntad del destino, se encuentran en el epicentro de un conflicto a gran escala. La respuesta a esta pregunta es bastante complicada. En mayor medida, todo depende de la idoneidad de los ucranianos, quienes deben analizar todo lo que está sucediendo y llegar a la conclusión de que su patria, su país, no sufre la Rusia de hoy. 

La ocupación de Ucrania, a gran escala, cínica, tuvo lugar hace ocho años, cuando un puñado de aventureros prooccidentales llegaron al poder en el país mediante un golpe de Estado sangriento, que destruyó parte de la población, destruyó la economía nacional y convirtió a Ucrania en una colonia de tercera categoría, apta únicamente para enterrar desechos nucleares en su territorio y probar armas biológicas. 
Y hoy, en efecto, no asistimos a la ocupación, sino a la desocupación, a la liberación de un país que durante ocho largos años ha estado bajo el yugo de criminales y degenerados, que hoy empujan a la población a una masacre sin sentido, tratando de ocultar las huellas de sus atrocidades y retrasar el momento en que merecen rendir cuentas. Estoy seguro de que la mayoría de la población entenderá esto tarde o temprano, si es que aún no lo ha entendido, y reconsiderará el papel de Rusia en este conflicto. Comprenderá y comenzará una nueva vida, en la que no habrá lugar para la agresiva ideología misantrópica que hoy se difunde por todas partes desde el Kiev oficial. 

c) A. Zotiev 

https://asd.news/articles/ukraina/deokkupatsiya-malorossii/ - zinc 

*https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/7512294.html*


----------



## giovachapin (23 Mar 2022)

Putin eligio buen momento para dar este zarpazo del rublo, mañana creo llega el abuelo a las uropas y lo que iba a ser un paseito para ver como estaba su rebaño, se le podria complicar mucho.


----------



## Epicii (23 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> El jefe de la OTAN advierte a Putin: Rusia nunca ganará una guerra nuclear.
> 
> Aquí hay alguno que se quiere cargar el planeta con todos dentro. Ya no hablan de guerra mundial, y directamente lo hacen de guerra nuclear. Yo por si acaso hay suerte y no cumplen sus amenazas, reciclo todos los días. Al final este mundo lo heredarán las cucarachas
> 
> ...



Desde 1949 se sabe que la 3er guerra mundial sera nuclear...


----------



## mecaweto (23 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Comprar armas para matar personas a cargo de un fondo para paz.....esto es un cachondeo no?



_
El *Ministerio de la Paz* (en neolengua: *Minipax*) sirve como el Ministerio de Guerra del gobierno de Oceanía de la novela 1984, está a cargo de las fuerzas armadas, sobre todo la marina y el ejército. El Ministerio de la Paz puede ser el órgano más vital de Oceanía, ya que la nación está en guerra, supuestamente, ya sea de forma continua con Eurasia o Asia Oriental y requiere sólo la fuerza de derecho a no ganar la guerra, pero mantenerlo en un estado de equilibrio.

Como se explica en el libro de Emmanuel Goldstein, La Teoría y Práctica del colectivismo oligárquico, el Ministerio de la Paz gira en torno al principio de la guerra perpetua. Guerra perpetua utiliza todos los recursos excedentes, manteniendo la mayoría de los ciudadanos en la vida de penuria constante —y por lo tanto lo que les impide aprender lo suficiente como para comprender la verdadera naturaleza de su sociedad—. Dado que significa el equilibrio del país descansa en la guerra, el Ministerio de la Paz es el encargado de la lucha contra la guerra (en su mayoría en torno a África y la India), pero asegurándose de no inclinar la balanza, en caso de que la guerra debe convertirse en uno caras. Oceánicas telepantalla generalmente transmitido informes de noticias sobre cómo Oceanía está ganando continuamente cada batalla combate, aunque estos informes tienen poca o ninguna credibilidad.

Al igual que con todos los otros cuatro ministerios, el Ministerio de la Paz se llama exactamente lo contrario de lo que hace, ya que el Ministerio de la Paz es el encargado de mantener un estado de guerra. El significado de la paz se ha equiparado con el significado de la guerra en el lema del Partido Ingsoc, "La guerra es la paz". Al igual que los nombres de otros ministerios, sino que también tiene una aplicación literal. Guerra perpetua es lo que mantiene la "paz" (statu quo) en Oceanía y el equilibrio de poder en el mundo._


----------



## hartman (23 Mar 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Desde 1949 se sabe que la 3er guerra mundial sera nuclear...



del 45 al 49 pudo ganar USA.
a ver estudiao.


----------



## SanRu (23 Mar 2022)

El anuncio de hoy, donde los países hostiles a Rusia deben comprar en Rublos, tiene para mí la siguiente lectura:


Es un torpedo en la línea de flotación de la OTAN. Yo veo 4 opciones:

1) La UE compra en rublos -> Los EEUU se enfadan y rompen la Otan.

2) La UE no compra nada -> crisis económica, industrial y social -> fin de la UE y por tanto de la Otan

3) Obligar a Rusia a usar el $ internacional-> 3GM

4) La UE deja de ser hostil a Rusia y compra en € o $ -> Dejan medio contento a los EEUU, pero solos en su apoyo a Ucrania, y esta al verse sin apenas apoyos, se rinde.


Si la guerra de Ucrania no forma parte del mismo guion que el Covid, se dará la opción 4). Si la guerra de ucrania es la continuación del guion del Covid se dará la opción 2).


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

Permítanme aclarar mi posición sobre Roizman, que (según me han dicho) ha dado un paso al frente y al hacerlo ha confirmado realmente su "apoyo" a los fascistas de Azov.

He llegado desde Mariupol hace exactamente dos horas. Testigos y víctimas (lo hemos documentado todo) me contaron cómo los fascistas de Azov llevaban ocho años matando y torturando a la gente en sus bases.

Me contaron cómo las mujeres fueron ingresadas en los hospitales tras ser violadas en la base de Azov. No sólo violaciones, sino genitales desgarrados tras los abusos de Azov.

Todo esto se hizo con absoluta impunidad, toda la ciudad les temía, y varios casos probados en los tribunales terminaron con los asesinos de Azov en "libertad bajo fianza".

Hace exactamente dos horas he visto con mis propios ojos los cuerpos de los civiles muertos por los bombardeos de Azov.

Ahora mismo, mientras escribo estas palabras, siguen bombardeando zonas ya liberadas de Mariupol. Lo hacen con una ira bestial y sin sentido. "Los habitantes de Azov se dan cuenta de que o se rinden o serán completamente destruidos.

Apoyar (ya sea con likes o con palabras, recordemos que sus likes eran para "rezar por los chicos de Azov" y "darles fuerza") a estos fascistas sólo puede ser apoyado por la peor clase de escoria, que es probablemente lo que es el señor Roizman.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35700


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> La chatarra perdida o ganada en la guerra es lo de menos ya ahora mismo, créeme.
> 
> El problema es el gas y el hecho de que haya que pagarlo en rublos.
> 
> ...



mete tus euros en futuros de organos para transplantes ya


----------



## piru (23 Mar 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> luego por la noche engancho a mi mujer y os hago un resumen de lo que hablan en el video



Le he enseñado el video a mi parienta y sin entender nada ha dicho: Esa se lo tiene muy creído.


----------



## delhierro (23 Mar 2022)

Dragunov en acción, hay cosas que perduran. Esta vez han metido suficiente infantería, en lugar de carros que son menos utiles en combates callejeros. No se ven shilkas , ni terminator, aunque si BMR con cañon de 20mm, 30mm.


----------



## Castellano (23 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El payaso ejerciendo



En serio ha dicho eso?
Que se corte un poco con la farlopa por su bien y el de todos


----------



## arriondas (23 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La industria alemana del gas está desconcertada por las declaraciones de Putin sobre el pago de los suministros de gas en rublos, dijo el jefe de la asociación del sector.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/35699



Desconcertada... por no decir acojonada. "¿Y ahora qué?", se preguntarán.


----------



## Epicii (23 Mar 2022)

Si los yanquis tienen sus petrodólares, porque los rusos no pueden tener su rublogas?
Muy inteligente la movida de Rusia.


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


>



este quiere muerte por kiki por chortinas ukras a pelito y lo sabeis


----------



## Impresionante (23 Mar 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> En serio ha dicho eso?
> Que se corte un poco con la farlopa por su bien y el de todos



No sé si lo ha dicho, pero podría ser, el tarado es capaz


----------



## Nico (23 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Comprar armas para matar personas a cargo de un fondo para paz.....esto es un cachondeo no?




No, *es la neolengua de 1984*. Orwell la tenía clara.


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es imposible sancionar a países ricos en recursos naturales o productores de comida. Argentina es bono basura y puede quebrar una, dos, veinte veces. ¿Va a desaparecer Argentina? ¿Va a dejar de vender su producción agrícola? Jamás. Es uno de esos países que se puede permtir el lujo de tener una economía destrozada, que aun así seguirá funcionando.



la cuestion es quien invadira argentina con exito. los birtish probablemente


----------



## Castellano (23 Mar 2022)

El farlopas es un llorón y un pesado.
Espero que los franceses se mantengan firmes, no como Amancio









Zelenski pide a las empresas francesas que abandonen Rusia


El presidente de Ucrania, Volodímir Zelenski, ha pedido a las empresas francesas




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

La ciudad liberada de Mykhailivka. Región de Zaporozhye.
La Bandera de la Victoria se exhibe en el pueblo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35703

Municipio liberado de Mikhailovka, región de Zaporozhye​​⚡ La vida pacífica ha vuelto al pueblo. Una copia de la Bandera de la Victoria se despliega en el edificio de la antigua comisaría.​​Los representantes de la Milicia Popular y los soldados rusos controlan el orden público.​​#exclusiva #Mikhailovka #UP​​t.me/yug_plazdarm/3485​​_Video en el enlace_​


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

HDR dijo:


> El Club de la Comedia
> 
> 
> *Y España cogió su fusil: cómo la guerra de Putin nos ha despertado del sueño pacifista*
> ...



no, si van puestos de captagon hasta las cejas y bien armados


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (23 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El juguete Yankee estaba bien preparado
> 
> . Stoltenberg: "La OTAN ha entrenado a decenas de miles de tropas ucranianas desde 2014"



Los soldados rusos parece que no los prepararon bien..... ni a su equipamiento.
Veo mucho yate y mansión rusky ultimamente en prensa, eso....... creo que lo prepararon bien.


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> En Yuanes va a acabar cotizándose, ya lo verás.



me temo que la china megafea de tu tienda cercana, solo te pagara 3 yuanes por polvo, es pora la derroicion de la edad


----------



## Zappa (23 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> mete tus euros en futuros de organos para transplantes ya





Voy a empezar a montar la agencia ya.


----------



## Nicors (23 Mar 2022)

pegaso dijo:


> Más tonto y no naces.



A ver listo, quienes son los aliados de la putina?


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

Nada fuera de lo común. Sólo un tren polaco con las ciudades ucranianas de Lviv, Rivne y Ternopil como territorio polaco)

t.me/boris_rozhin/35702


----------



## Honkler (23 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El payaso ejerciendo



Se viene arriba el clown


----------



## delhierro (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Meñakoz (23 Mar 2022)

*Wali, el francotirador más temido por Rusia: "Sigo vivo"*
*EL CONSIDERADO MEJOR FRANCOTIRADOR DEL MUNDO HA REAPARECIDO PARA DESMENTIR LAS INFORMACIONES QUE LOS DABAN POR MUERTO*


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (23 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> El anuncio de hoy, donde los países hostiles a Rusia deben comprar en Rublos, tiene para mí la siguiente lectura:
> 
> 
> Es un torpedo en la línea de flotación de la OTAN. Yo veo 4 opciones:
> ...



Yo lo que veo en este momento, que no podemos estimar qué efectos específicos tendrá esto en el comercio de gas.” Sin embargo, da la impresión de que las sanciones están funcionando y que Putin está bajo una presión cada vez mayor. 
Parece un movimiento a la desesperada......

Ah no wait perdon, formaba parte del plan....


----------



## frangelico (23 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Nada fuera de lo común. Sólo un tren polaco con las ciudades ucranianas de Lviv, Rivne y Ternopil como territorio polaco)
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/35702
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 996371



Ya estarán pensando en ir cambiando el ancho desde la frontera. Lo mismo les colocamos unos Talgo para que hagan servicios de ancho variable Varsovia-Lwów una vez restaurado su imperio.


----------



## Seronoser (23 Mar 2022)

Meñakoz dijo:


> *Wali, el francotirador más temido por Rusia: "Sigo vivo"*
> *EL CONSIDERADO MEJOR FRANCOTIRADOR DEL MUNDO HA REAPARECIDO PARA DESMENTIR LAS INFORMACIONES QUE LOS DABAN POR MUERTO*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 996376



Vaya un parguelazo.
En la misma noticia dice que no ha matado ni a un solo ruso


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Mar 2022)

Interpreto que Italia dice NO


----------



## pepetemete (23 Mar 2022)

Bueno, pues tenemos tercera guerra mundial y será culpa de Rusia... 
Zelenski dice lo que le ordenan decir, lo mismo que el petardo de la OTAN o cualquier vocero y los medios de comunicación afines.
Quienes manejan esta situación lo tienen todo previsto.

Los que negáis un ataque nuclear es porque realmente nadie quiere que suceda, pero sucederá...es cuestión de tiempo, y poco según veo avanzan los festejos.

Ojalá las cosas se arreglen, pero eso solo pasaría en una película de Hollywood.
Creo que han decidido cargarse todo para comenzar un nuevo mundo...borrón y cuenta nueva.

No tenemos poder, no somos nada, no importamos una mierda.

Este es el momento de creer en un ser superior que pueda salvarnos...o definitivamente dejar de creer en NADA.

Apagad la tele, intentad vivir con los vuestros , pase lo que pase, será inevitable.


----------



## frangelico (23 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El payaso ejerciendo



Pues ahora era el momento de que a la vez se levanten Irán y China, no hay portaviones para todos.


----------



## hartman (23 Mar 2022)

firmado el fantasma de kiev.


----------



## MagicPep (23 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Interpreto que Italia dice NO



mmm lo mismo quiere decir a ver que nos dice Argelia


----------



## kelden (23 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Italia no está dispuesta a usar rublos para el gas ruso*
> 
> “Mi opinión es que pagamos en euros porque pagar en rublos sería una forma de evitar sanciones, así que creo que seguiremos pagando en euros”, dijo Francesco Giavazzi, asesor económico del primer ministro italiano Mario Draghi, en el Foro de Mercado de Capitales de Bloomberg. en Milan.
> 
> El presidente Vladimir Putin dijo anteriormente que Rusia comenzará a exigir el pago de sus envíos de gas natural a los estados que considera "antipáticos" en rublos.



Pues el próximo envío será de una caja de cerillas .....


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Pues que se den prisa en comprar rublos, que ahora están baratos aún



na yo con la rusa que me de tito putin por los servicios prestados y mi vida de bandolero de areas de servicio de autovias para sobrevivir me conformo


----------



## vettonio (23 Mar 2022)

El farlopero del Dnieper debería leer la biografia de "cara de piña" Noriega.


----------



## HUROGÁN (23 Mar 2022)

Quién es el ventríloquo de ésta marioneta Zelenski?



Impresionante dijo:


> El payaso ejerciendo


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> El anuncio de hoy, donde los países hostiles a Rusia deben comprar en Rublos, tiene para mí la siguiente lectura:
> 
> 
> Es un torpedo en la línea de flotación de la OTAN. Yo veo 4 opciones:
> ...



en cualquier caso europa se llenara de rubias buscando pagafantas y lo sabes y las españolas estan en negacionismo del tema


----------



## El_Suave (23 Mar 2022)

Meñakoz dijo:


> *Wali, el francotirador más temido por Rusia: "Sigo vivo"*
> *EL CONSIDERADO MEJOR FRANCOTIRADOR DEL MUNDO HA REAPARECIDO PARA DESMENTIR LAS INFORMACIONES QUE LOS DABAN POR MUERTO*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 996376



El empleo de "los" es una traición del subconsciente, pues probablemente se trata de un equipo de francotiradores de Fort Benning al que han puesto el nombre resultón de Wali, y el rostro del tipo ese.

Al estilo de la tapadera ISIS utilizada en Siria por la 10ª de Montaña.


----------



## Epicii (23 Mar 2022)

hartman dijo:


> del 45 al 49 pudo ganar USA.
> a ver estudiao.



En 1949 apenas habian hecho su primer ensayo nuclear.
La URSS solo equiparo el arsenal nuclear de EEUU a principios de los 60. Asi que desde el 45 al 60 aprox hubiera ganado EEUU.
A partir de cierto poder de fuego ninguno de los dos bandos sobreviviria.


----------



## Castellano (23 Mar 2022)

Yo creo que Wali no está siquiera en Ucrania, y está en Polonia, o igual lo tienes de vecino en Vilnius


----------



## Zhukov (23 Mar 2022)

Opinión de Strelkov: por lo que pueda valer. Todo va fatal, hay que ir a la movilización total, etc...

*Sobre la situación en el frente:*

Región de Donetsk: combates intensos en Mariupol, en la zona de Ugledar (hasta anoche no se había tomado, contrariamente a los informes oficiales, sobre cuya base escribí y hablé de su ocupación), en Maryinka y sus alrededores, en la zona de Verkhnetoretsky, en la aglomeración de Severodonetsk-Lisichansk, en la zona de Izyum y en la ciudad misma. Ayer, el frente enemigo no estaba roto ni retrocedido significativamente.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de la RPD avanzan gradualmente por todas partes, pero la APU también contraataca regularmente. Y si todo sigue así , para mediados de abril, el "personal" de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RPD (en menor medida, las Fuerzas Armadas de la RPD, pero la situación no es muy diferente) simplemente no permanecerá físicamente. Y reservistas movilizados completamente inexpertos (que también son lanzados a la batalla, con las pérdidas correspondientes), no ganarás mucho. Si esto es entendido por el mando ruso, que continúa lanzando ataques frontales contra la infantería de Donetsk día tras día , me resulta difícil responder. El enemigo también sufre pérdidas muy cuantiosas,pero su reserva de movilización es mucho más significativa, muchas veces más. Pero a continuación se encuentran las zonas fortificadas de la retaguardia enemiga en Kurajovo, Bakhmut, Soledar y las aglomeraciones de Slavyansk - Kramatorsk-Druzhkovka-Konstantinovka, que no son menos fortificadas y extremadamente inconvenientes para el asalto. Y algunos de ellos ya están ocupados por guarniciones enemigas que se preparan para la defensa.
Me gustaría recordarles que durante los tiempos imperial y soviético, el personal militar reclutado recibió al menos un entrenamiento mínimo en entrenamiento y piezas de repuesto antes de ser enviado al frente. Y petroleros, artilleros, zapadores y señeros (etc.)- llegaron al frente ya entrenados en su profesión militar en una medida suficiente. De lo contrario, no habrían podido luchar. No se nada sobre la creación de tales unidades en el LDNR (en otras palabras, no existen, si lo fueran, lo sabría). Y la guerra - durante mucho tiempo. Y si un soldado de infantería todavía puede ser lanzado a la batalla con la esperanza de que" aprenderá todo en un par de días, si sobrevive", entonces no está claro quién será puesto detrás de las palancas de los vehículos de combate cuando" todos los ancianos serán noqueados". Además, LOS VOLUNTARIOS DE LA FEDERACIÓN DE RUSIA NO PUEDEN CRUZAR la frontera. A menudo, incluso aquellos que tienen "llamadas" a unidades militares específicas. Al mismo tiempo, son las "autoridades fronterizas de la LDNR"las que no pasan. Por qué se hace esto y con qué propósito, solo podemos adivinar...

Cerca de Nikolaev y al sur de Kryvyi Rih, también hubo batallas persistentes, cuyo resultado operativo no sé. A juzgar por la falta de informes de victoria, las tropas rusas no han tenido mucho éxito allí. La misma foto-cerca de Kiev.
De Chernihiv a Járkov: batallas y escaramuzas de importancia local. La línea del frente no ha cambiado.

Es muy posible que en las próximas semanas se abra un" nuevo frente " al oeste de Kiev. Esto se evidencia en la febril preparación por parte de los polacos de su "cuerpo expedicionario" para participar en la lucha en el oeste de Ucrania. Les advertí desde el principio sobre la posibilidad de tal paso por parte de nuestros "queridos socios occidentales" si las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas no logran un éxito decisivo durante las primeras semanas de la "operación especial". Si los polacos decidirán intervenir en la guerra, o no, lo sabremos pronto.

No puedo decirte mucho de lo que sé en detalle.

Todavía no hay movilización y ni siquiera se sabe de su preparación. Y sin ella, esta guerra no se puede ganar. Sin embargo, no descarto que se estén tramando planes completamente diferentes en las profundidades del Ministerio de Defensa que ganar. O allí (donde es cálido y todavía bastante seguro), continúan divirtiéndose (y no solo a sí mismos, sino también al "supremo") con ilusiones de que "el enemigo está a punto de correr, los aviones y los misiles harán su trabajo y no habrá necesidad de esforzarse más allá del presente".


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (23 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los ejércitos ruso y de la DNR han dado a los nazis de Azov hasta la medianoche para deponer las armas y abandonar Mariupol.
> 
> A partir de la medianoche no se tomará a nadie como prisionero.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/35689


----------



## MagicPep (23 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> na yo con la rusa que me de tito putin por los servicios prestados y mi vida de bandolero de areas de servicio de autovias para sobrevivir me conformo



Visa, ahora ejerces disfrazao??

pues tienes q estar tu guapo 

que cantas? el amante bandido?


----------



## mecaweto (23 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Italia no está dispuesta a usar rublos para el gas ruso*
> 
> “Mi opinión es que pagamos en euros porque pagar en rublos sería una forma de evitar sanciones, así que creo que seguiremos pagando en euros”, dijo Francesco Giavazzi, asesor económico del primer ministro italiano Mario Draghi, en el Foro de Mercado de Capitales de Bloomberg. en Milan.
> 
> El presidente Vladimir Putin dijo anteriormente que Rusia comenzará a exigir el pago de sus envíos de gas natural a los estados que considera "antipáticos" en rublos.



Yo intento pagar a mi carnicero con dracmas, pero no hay manera. Solo quiere euros.


----------



## Moderado (23 Mar 2022)

Este es como el Marsupia, cubriendo la guerra desde el "frente", pero luego twittea desde su hotel en Kiev que un bombardeo le ha chafado la siesta 

Me juego lo que sea que este tío no está haciendo nada y solo se dedica a las redes sociales para hacerse famosillo.

No creo que sea tonto, si de verdad es un francotirador con experiencia sabe que enfrentarse a los rusos no es como matar a unos pastores de oveja en Afganistán o una familia en Iraq. Si comienza a disparar contra un ejercito potente como el ruso le mandan un misil y se queda tieso.


----------



## Meñakoz (23 Mar 2022)

El francotirador se encuentra ahora en un lugar seguro tras una semana combatiendo en primera línea de fuego en la región de Kiev, *sin comer y sin apenas dormir*.

Wali ha combatido en Afganistán e Irak, y cuando se produjo la invasión rusa de Ucrania no dudó en partir hacia el país para luchar de parte del bando ucraniano. Entre sus gestas destaca el haber abatido en Irak a un miembro del Estado Islámico *a 3,5 kilómetros de distancia* en 2015. Allí combatió del lado kurdo y en total contabilizó 40 muertes en un día.


----------



## mecaweto (23 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Vaya un parguelazo.
> En la misma noticia dice que no ha matado ni a un solo ruso



Escondido en un sótano agarrado a su rifle y mirando tiktok en el móvil cualquiera sobrevive.


----------



## Von Rudel (23 Mar 2022)

Pinta tiene que esta en un pisito en Kiev follandose a Ucranianas mientras los otros subnormales mueren.


----------



## circodelia2 (23 Mar 2022)

Qué premonitores los que incluyeron la imagen del payaso como figura de terror. 
....


----------



## NoRTH (23 Mar 2022)

este se mete cosa buena 

puto pelele!! la virgen !!!


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (23 Mar 2022)

Coño...Pero si es Minguito... Raqueeelll t'apetezco?


----------



## Honkler (23 Mar 2022)

Meñakoz dijo:


> *Wali, el francotirador más temido por Rusia: "Sigo vivo"*
> *EL CONSIDERADO MEJOR FRANCOTIRADOR DEL MUNDO HA REAPARECIDO PARA DESMENTIR LAS INFORMACIONES QUE LOS DABAN POR MUERTO*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 996376


----------



## Zepequenhô (23 Mar 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> Quién es el ventríloquo de ésta marioneta Zelenski?



Ihor Kolomoysky, el octavo hombre más rico de Ucrania, y que lo apoyó creando el partido que está detras de él. 

Ihor Kolomoyskyy (forbes.com)

Ihor Kolomoyskyi - Wikipedia

In April 2019 it was reported that the FBI was investigating Kolomoisky over financial crimes 

n April 2021 Kolomoyski and his wife and children were banned from entering the US


----------



## Trajanillo (23 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> El jefe de la OTAN advierte a Putin: Rusia nunca ganará una guerra nuclear.
> 
> Aquí hay alguno que se quiere cargar el planeta con todos dentro. Ya no hablan de guerra mundial, y directamente lo hacen de guerra nuclear. Yo por si acaso hay suerte y no cumplen sus amenazas, reciclo todos los días. Al final este mundo lo heredarán las cucarachas
> 
> ...



Ni la OTAN tampoco...


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

*La OMS insta a los líderes mundiales a minimizar el riesgo de accidente químico o nuclear en la guerra de Ucrania.*
La Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS) ha instado a los líderes mundiales a que minimicen el riesgo de accidente químico o nuclear, a causa de la guerra en Ucrania, puesto que* "podría tener consecuencias catastróficas para la salud humana"*, y a su vez ha instado a Rusia a "poner fin a la guerra".

Esta ha sido la petición que ha realizado este miércoles el director general de la OMS, Tedros Adhanom, en una rueda de prensa. La situación sanitaria en Ucrania, según Adhanom, resulta crítica y un cuarto de la población se ha visto desplazada fuera de su país. *Hasta el momento, la organización sanitaria ha suministrado cerca de 150 toneladas de productos médicos pero "en muchas ciudades ucranianas se siguen obstaculizando el acceso".*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Italia no está dispuesta a usar rublos para el gas ruso*
> 
> “Mi opinión es que pagamos en euros porque pagar en rublos sería una forma de evitar sanciones, así que creo que seguiremos pagando en euros”, dijo Francesco Giavazzi, asesor económico del primer ministro italiano Mario Draghi, en el Foro de Mercado de Capitales de Bloomberg. en Milan.
> 
> El presidente Vladimir Putin dijo anteriormente que Rusia comenzará a exigir el pago de sus envíos de gas natural a los estados que considera "antipáticos" en rublos.



El que vende puede exigir en que quiere la moneda…estos italianos pueden también querer pagar en liras otra vez.


----------



## Zappa (23 Mar 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Ihor Kolomoysky, el octavo hombre más rico de Ucrania, y que lo apoyó creando el partido que está detras de él.
> 
> Ihor Kolomoyskyy (forbes.com)
> 
> ...



Lo que no sepamos en este foro solo lo saben los Illuminati.
Y quizás ni eso.


----------



## giovachapin (23 Mar 2022)

Va eso me imagino que es una broma, de no ser asi este tipo de pasa de imbecil y de lameculos.


----------



## Trajanillo (23 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El juguete Yankee estaba bien preparado
> 
> . Stoltenberg: "La OTAN ha entrenado a decenas de miles de tropas ucranianas desde 2014"



Que hijosdelagranputa, se creen que el mundo es su Risk particular y han estado montando esto desde hace como poco 8 años, se merecen que les follen el alma a pelo a estos desgraciados que juegan con la vida de los demás tan alegremente. 

Y luego los malos son los rusos...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)

jugador de baloncesto en la tele

que en rusia los super bien 

incluso productos americanos

lololol








LA VIDA EN RUSIA ES PERFECTA-Colin Rivas Show


Nos cuenta un baloncestista que en Rusia va viento en popa




colinrivas.show


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Mar 2022)

Es imposible que este pulso lo gane Putin . Si pierde Ucrania , pierde Europa y Estados Unidos. 

De ser así le daría alas para hacer lo que quisiera y seguir anexionando países de la antigua Unión Soviética además de salirse del petrodólar . 

Europa, la OTAN, los jefes de Biden , los fondos de inversión, o quienes quiera que sean los enemigos de Putin si tienen a su cargo al ejército más poderoso del mundo ( que para eso dieron el golpe de estado a Trump ) será para usarlo. 

La guerra de verdad empezará en breve.


----------



## Bishop (23 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> ESTA NOTICIA ESTA CONFIRMADA o es un simple bulo?????
> 
> Cuidado que esto es tanto como declarar la guerra a todo occidente... no hay, ni siquiera se acerca sanción alguna por parte de occidente de este calado...
> 
> ...



Oro.




_Aver estudiao_...


----------



## Trajanillo (23 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El payaso ejerciendo



Menudo hijoputa esta hecho el Zelinski, este va a terminar muy mal...


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (23 Mar 2022)

_La OTAN teme que China pueda apoyar la invasión rusa de Ucrania, dijo el miércoles el jefe de la alianza militar occidental, y agregó que las 30 naciones miembros discutirán el papel de Beijing en la guerra que Moscú está librando contra su vecino en Bruselas el jueves

_


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

Según un comunicado del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, las tropas pudieron avanzar por la mañana y entablar combates para tomar Novomikhailovka (en dirección a Ugledar) y Novobakhmutovka (al oeste de Verhnetoretske).

También se informó de que continuaban los combates por el asentamiento clave de Kamianka, al sur de Izyum.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35707


----------



## Trajanillo (23 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Les regalaron mucho tiempo.



Rusia lo tenía que saber fijo...


----------



## El_Suave (23 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pues ahora era el momento de que a la vez se levanten Irán y China, no hay portaviones para todos.



No lo hacen por innecesario. Rusia se basta sola por lo que se ve hasta el momento.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (23 Mar 2022)

La OTAN discutirá enviar a Kiev equipamiento contra ataques químicos o nucleares


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

Suecia suministrará a Ucrania 5.000 lanzagranadas más
Alemania entregará otros 2.000 lanzagranadas a Ucrania
Alemania también entregará los MANPADs de la época de la RDA prometidos anteriormente.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35706


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

Dos "saboteadores" fueron capturados de nuevo en Kiev. Resultaron ser del Servicio de Seguridad Nacional.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35704


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (23 Mar 2022)

Guerra Ucrania Rusia | Moscú prepara una gran ofensiva y aísla la ciudad de Chernígov

Según la inteligencia británica, las tropas rusas se estarían reorganizando al norte para preparar un "ataque a gran escala". Mientras, el ejército de Putin ha bombardeado el puente de la ciudad de Chernígov, dejándola aislada


----------



## Epicii (23 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Ni la OTAN tampoco...



Me temo que las armas hipersónicas hagan creer a algunos que esa aniquilación mutua no esta garantizada.
Cuantas Avangard operativos tendra Rusia actualmente?


----------



## Zappa (23 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es imposible que este pulso lo gane Putin . Si pierde Ucrania , pierde Europa y Estados Unidos.



La mentalidad del "es imposible que..." es lo que nos ha llevado hasta aquí.

Se llama COMPLACENCIA.

O en Román paladino, mirarse el ombligo.



> De ser así le daría alas para hacer lo que quisiera y seguir anexionando países de la antigua Unión Soviética además de salirse del petrodólar .
> 
> Europa, la OTAN, los jefes de Biden , los fondos de inversión, o quienes quiera que sean los enemigos de Putin si tienen a su cargo al ejército más poderoso del mundo ( que para eso dieron el golpe de estado a Trump ) será para usarlo.
> 
> La guerra de verdad empezará en breve.



¿Qué guerra?

¿Por unos "socios" europeos que no aportan casi P.I.B. a defensa de la OTAN?
¿Por los restos de la guerra fría contra la URSS, a la que ya derrotaron?

EEUU no va a arriesgar el holocausto nuclear por Europa.

El enemigo real no es Putin para ellos.
Es Xi Jinping y el PCCh.

Vamos a descubrir lo que pasa cuando confías demasiado en que el primo de Zumosol te apañe los problemas.


----------



## porconsiguiente (23 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es imposible que este pulso lo gane Putin . Si pierde Ucrania , pierde Europa y Estados Unidos.
> 
> De ser así le daría alas para hacer lo que quisiera y seguir anexionando países de la antigua Unión Soviética además de salirse del petrodólar .
> 
> ...



Por eso putin no ha usado las joyas de la corona, las reserva.
Y aún no ha llamado a su amigo el panda.
Menudo 2022 nos está quedando.


----------



## Moderado (23 Mar 2022)

Meñakoz dijo:


> El francotirador se encuentra ahora en un lugar seguro tras una semana combatiendo en primera línea de fuego en la región de Kiev, *sin comer y sin apenas dormir*.
> 
> Wali ha combatido en Afganistán e Irak, y cuando se produjo la invasión rusa de Ucrania no dudó en partir hacia el país para luchar de parte del bando ucraniano. Entre sus gestas destaca el haber abatido en Irak a un miembro del Estado Islámico *a 3,5 kilómetros de distancia* en 2015. Allí combatió del lado kurdo y en total contabilizó 40 muertes en un día.



Bien, un desgraciado que se fue a la otra punta del mundo a matar gente que no era ninguna amenaza para su país.

"Combatió contra ISIS en el lado kurdo"        

Los voluntarios que se fueron al lado "kurdo" son unos auténticos payasos, desde gente no-binaria hasta concejales del PP. Apenas participaron en una batalla seria en toda la guerra. Me hubieran gustado verles en la prisión de Alepo con unas decenas de soldados enfrentándose a cientos de yihadistas y decenas de camiones bomba en camino.

Este ha ido de flipado y ha acabado en un fregado demasiado grande para el, espero que los rusos lo capturen y se lo entreguen a los chechenos para que se diviertan con el.


----------



## Salamandra (23 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Suecia suministrará a Ucrania 5.000 lanzagranadas más
> Alemania entregará otros 2.000 lanzagranadas a Ucrania
> Alemania también entregará los MANPADs de la época de la RDA prometidos anteriormente.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/35706



¿Pero les faltan armas a los ucranianos? ¿O son para poner barricadas?


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

Otro mercenario británico, Ethan Dennis, de 21 años, fue a luchar a Ucrania, pero regresó rápidamente porque el frente era de "alto riesgo y baja paga".

La decisión de volver se tomó cuando se dio cuenta de que el viaje era una "misión suicida".

Durante los 10 días que pasó en Ucrania, recibió fuego de cohetes y morteros y participó en intensos combates con las tropas rusas.

Llama la atención el hecho de que la zanja se haya excavado junto a un edificio de viviendas.

t.me/infantmilitario/72010

_Fotos del sacrificado valiente en el enlace_


----------



## risto mejido (23 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Opinión de Strelkov: por lo que pueda valer. Todo va fatal, hay que ir a la movilización total, etc...
> 
> *Sobre la situación en el frente:*
> 
> ...



Por que no tiene strelkov un papel en esta operación?


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

Mando todo mi apoya a los valientes ucranianos que estan luchando por la libertad de Ucrania y que un día más serán victimas de los criminales ataques del hijoPutin sobre población civil e indefensa.


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Pinta tiene que esta en un pisito en Kiev follandose a Ucranianas mientras los otros subnormales mueren.



fotos de ucraninas follables o baneo y le....


----------



## El_Suave (23 Mar 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Oro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Oro?. ¿Dónde dice Rusia que acepta oro como forma de pago?.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (23 Mar 2022)

Bajas infligidas a Rusia según Ucrania









*10:32 — *El Ejército ucraniano ha cifrado este miércoles en cerca de *15.600 los soldados rusos muertos *en combate desde el inicio de la guerra, una cifra muy superior a la reconocida hasta ahora por Moscú, que lleva sin facilitar un balance oficial desde principios de marzo.


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> ¿Pero les faltan armas a los ucranianos? ¿O son para poner barricadas?



Con tanto bombardeo ruso a los almacenes deben estar a 2 velas.
Y las que sobreviven, acaban en manos de los rusos &Company.


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Mar 2022)

_Testigo ocular de #Mariupol y del bombardeo del teatro. Advertencia: si la propaganda estatal te convenció de no escuchar al #ruso, detente ahora. De #Donbass Insider._


----------



## mazuste (23 Mar 2022)

*"En las últimas semanas, varios países occidentales han tomado medidas ilegítimas*
_* sobre la llamada 'congelación' de los activos rusos. El Occidente colectivo ha trazado 
de hecho una línea bajo la fiabilidad de sus monedas, tachando la confianza en ellas. 
Tanto EEUU como la Unión Europea han declarado esencialmente el incumplimiento 
de sus obligaciones con Rusia"

"En este sentido, está claro que suministrar nuestras mercancías a la UE y a EEUU 
y recibir el pago en dólares, euros y otras monedas no tiene ningún sentido para nosotros".

Hoy todo el mundo sabe lo que antes sospechaba: que las obligaciones contraídas*_
* en dólares y euros pueden no cumplirse",*
Putin


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Mar 2022)

porconsiguiente dijo:


> Por eso putin no ha usado las joyas de la corona, las reserva.
> Y aún no ha llamado a su amigo el panda.
> Menudo 2022 nos está quedando.



La guerra a gran escala es indudable . De la misma manera que para mi lo era la invasión de Ucrania. 

No se llega hasta determinados extremos sólo para farolear . 

El rearme chino en estos últimos años ha sido impresionante , además de las arengas belicistas de Xi Jinping, que no le falta razón si uno se pone en su piel . Defienden sus intereses ! 

Otra cosa es que a los americanos les interese la guerra como final de su new deal , como hicieron anteriormente : primero venden las armas y luego venden la reconstrucción europea .

Sólo se podrá llamar tercera guerra mundial si Nueva York quedase devastada como quedó Hiroshima o Dresde . De no ser así , que no nos vuelvan a engañar y le llamen por su nombre : " la enésima destrucción de Europa " 









Bombardeos estratégicos durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

Un agente de policía de Mariupol, que abandonó voluntariamente las armas, cuenta por qué los nacionalistas de Azov mataban a los civiles.

Sea testigo del genocidio contra el pueblo por parte de los fascistas ucranianos.

t.me/RtrDonetsk/3749


----------



## Bishop (23 Mar 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> ¿Oro?. ¿Dónde dice Rusia que acepta oro como forma de pago?.



Con el oro compras rublos.

Si tienes, claro... 

Podrás comprar también con dólares y euros, pero te saldrá más caro.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (23 Mar 2022)

Los rusos lanzaron bombas de aire en el puente de la carretera que cruza el Desna que conectaba Chernigiv con Kiev. “Chernihiv no tiene electricidad, agua, calefacción y casi nada de gas, y toda la infraestructura ha sido destruida. Las instituciones médicas también fueron atacadas por los rusos”, dijo el alcalde de la ciudad.


----------



## El_Suave (23 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> La OTAN discutirá enviar a Kiev equipamiento contra ataques químicos o nucleares



Traducción: La Otan sopesa un ataque químico o nuclear de falsa bandera en Ucrania.


----------



## Henri Dunant (23 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Interpreto que Italia dice NO




No te jode , se lo compra a Argelia igual que los españoles ....


----------



## HUROGÁN (23 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Ni la OTAN tampoco...





Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Coño...Pero si es Minguito... Raqueeelll t'apetezco?



Este no sabe donde se ha metido,...
Rusia exigirá su cabeza por asesino en serie con agravantes y se la servirán en bandeja de plata por dos barriles de petróleo.


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

Por qué los refugiados no huyen hacia Rusia que los está salvando del nazismo? Qué tendrá Rusia que los hace ir lo mas lejos de sus salvadores? Curioso...


----------



## Trajanillo (23 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Mando todo mi apoya a los valientes ucranianos que estan luchando por la libertad de Ucrania y que un día más serán victimas de los criminales ataques del hijoPutin sobre población civil e indefensa.



Los ucranianos estiman todo tu apoya en su justa medida, aunque seguro que prefieren que cojas un rifle de asalto y te vaya allí a apoyar la lucha.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (23 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Mando todo mi apoya a los valientes ucranianos que estan luchando por la libertad de Ucrania y que un día más serán victimas de los criminales ataques del hijoPutin sobre población civil e indefensa.



Apague la tele, bot pro ucro


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (23 Mar 2022)

*09:44 — *Rusia ha asegurado hoy que *ha destruido con misiles de largo alcance un gran arsenal de armas en el oeste de Ucrania*, que incluía equipo militar enviado a ese país por Occidente, según el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa, *Igor Konashénkov*. "En la tarde del 22 de marzo, armas de largo alcance de alta precisión basadas en el mar atacaron un arsenal en el pueblo de Orzhiv, a 14 kilómetros al noroeste de la ciudad de Rivne, se destruyó un gran arsenal con armas y equipos militares de las tropas ucranianas, incluidos los recibidos de países occidentales", señaló en el primer parte militar de este miércoles.


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## MiguelLacano (23 Mar 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Entonces ¿qué ? ¿ trasladamos a Ucrania lo del art. 8 (habitual en todo estado que se precie de serlo ) y le damos la razón a Zelensky y sus padrinos ?
> 
> ¿ o nos centramos en Ucrania y alrededores, y para no dispersarnos ?



Vamos a ver, jombre. Lo que estoy diciendo es bien claro y manifiesto. Si alguien piensa que se puede desatar una "caza de brujas" en España, lo lleva claro. En el mandato de las FFAA está precisamente la llave para que eso nunca ocurra. Es ANTICONSTITUCIONAL perseguir a nadie por sus ideas y opiniones, y menos aún con carácter retroactivo. No son pocos los militares que han expresado sus dudas y "prorusismo", y créame que el EM no es ajeno a esas "opiniones". Podrá entender que llegado el caso no se van a dejar "involucionar" y destruir la Constitución. Téngalo por seguro.

En cuanto al resto (integridad territorial), pues lo que ocurra en Ucrania y otros estados fallidos a mi personalmente "me la pela". Y a las FFAA pues también, al margen de opiniones particulares. Su misión constitucional está clara, y se ciñe a España. Sean intentos desde fuera o dentro. Y por si su "espíritu" es indepe, pues ya le digo, mientras no cambien la Constitución la leña al mono está prevista en caso de veleidades secesionistas. Es lo que hay.


----------



## Salamandra (23 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Con tanto bombardeo ruso a los almacenes deben estar a 2 velas.
> Y las que sobreviven, acaban en manos de los rusos &Company.



Y que pasa están por un lado las armas y por otro los sol


Harman dijo:


> Con tanto bombardeo ruso a los almacenes deben estar a 2 velas.
> Y las que sobreviven, acaban en manos de los rusos &Company.



Munición, vale, pero las armas ¿no van junto a los soldados?. 

Eso de guardar las armas en armeros salvo cuando se trabaja yo diría que es cosa de tiempos de paz. Bueno, la verdad es que yo de estas cosas ni idea y dadas las circunstancias que me hacen poner interés ¡malditas sean mis ganas! ¡cuantas ganas tengo de no tener ganas!


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (23 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Qué hijo de la grandísima pvta


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

Rusia va acabar tirando una bomba nuclear ante la desesperación y defensa numantina de los Ucranianos, el criminal hijoPutin no tiene escrúpulos, no se puede esperar más de un turturador de la KGB.


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Mando todo mi apoya a los valientes ucranianos que estan luchando por la libertad de Ucrania y que un día más serán victimas de los criminales ataques del hijoPutin sobre población civil e indefensa.



Es decir, a los nazis.


----------



## Mabuse (23 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> De ahí la saturación de videojuegos de guerra.
> Te sale un GAME OVER y no pasa ná.
> Le das al botoncito y START AGAIN.
> 
> Pero la realidad no es así. Te cae un Kalibr, un kinzhal en la cabeza y ponte tú a buscar los trozos.



Veinticuatro horas sin agua potable, por ejemplo. Eso pasa en todas las guerras y jode más que un tiro.


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> El empleo de "los" es una traición del subconsciente, pues probablemente se trata de un equipo de francotiradores de Fort Benning al que han puesto el nombre resultón de Wali, y el rostro del tipo ese.
> 
> Al estilo de la tapadera ISIS utilizada en Siria por la 10ª de Montaña.



Aliens, aliens, no te los dejes.


----------



## Mabuse (23 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> El de La Sexta



Ponga el enlace a twitter, que me apetece ver los owned en ráfaga.


----------



## frangelico (23 Mar 2022)

Hy 


rejon dijo:


> Por qué los refugiados no huyen hacia Rusia que los está salvando del nazismo? Qué tendrá Rusia que los hace ir lo mas lejos de sus salvadores? Curioso...



Hay varios millones de ucranianos en Rusia ahora mismo. Pero los occidentales no pueden salir a Rusia , el río parte el país casi perfectamente y debido al sistema de embalses hay poquísimos pasos sobre el que además te llevan a zona de guerra. De las provincias orientales seguramente sí está saliendo gente hacia Rusia. Nosotros vemos a los otros.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (23 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> A ver si pongo bien el enlace al video de telegram: Interrogatorio a una prisionera ukra. ¿La tía va muy sobrada o me lo parece a mí?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mañana sale llorando, las tías aguantan bien el dolor, pero no la presión psicológica.


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

Láser.
Una de las municiones más precisas que, si se utiliza correctamente, puede dar a una ardilla en el ojo es la munición aérea guiada por láser.
El principio es sencillo: el rayo láser de un avión ilumina el objetivo, el buscador busca la munición y ésta vuela hacia el punto de donde procede la señal reflejada.
Las municiones más extendidas entre nosotros son KAB-500L, KAB-1500LG (LPR, etc.) y X-25/29L.
Estos wunderwaffles pueden ser lanzados desde una altura elevada, mirando a través de la mira a las tripulaciones de los MANPADS y a las tripulaciones de todo tipo de Os, Tunguska, y otros Shiloks y boosters.
Pero hay una desventaja con la guía láser.
Requiere una buena visibilidad, y el objetivo debe mantenerse hasta la detonación. Mantener una X en el objetivo mientras los Buk's hacen estallar todo tipo de misiles, que ya no puedes mirar hacia abajo, no es muy cómodo.
Teóricamente el láser debería ser obstruido por el humo, pero en la práctica es jodidamente inútil, porque la tripulación simplemente cambia el KAB por el FAB, y bombardea el objetivo iluminado por el humo.
Y en una tripulación monoplaza, por más que haya generaciones de aviones con nano-ASU e inteligencia artificial que superen la inteligencia total de un escuadrón de pilotos militares, es demasiado jodido hacer movimientos de puntería. Sólo un avión con dos o más tripulantes es una unidad de combate completa, autónoma e independiente.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35712


----------



## Salamandra (23 Mar 2022)

La única forma de que sea una guerraq larga es que se meta algo más que armas. Mercenarios me da que no van pillar.


----------



## hartman (23 Mar 2022)

tanque ruso destruido en khakov.


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Señor X (23 Mar 2022)

hartman dijo:


> tanque ruso destruido en khakov.



¿No es un T-34/85?


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Mar 2022)

hartman dijo:


> tanque ruso destruido en khakov.



En 1943.


----------



## Expected (23 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Quién olvida su historia...está condenado a repetirla. (y no vale destruir cosas para olvidarla...que es aún peor)


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

El mundo sería un lugar mucho mejor si se borrara a Rusia del mapa.


----------



## vladimirovich (23 Mar 2022)

hartman dijo:


> tanque ruso destruido en khakov.



¿Pero eso no es un T-34?.


----------



## Epicii (23 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> ¿Pero eso no es un T-34?.



Puede haber sido destruido en Khakov en 1944


----------



## hartman (23 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> ¿Pero eso no es un T-34?.



da igual segun la tele los rusos estan perdiendo usan ametralladoras maxim y ppsh 41.


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

Qué sorpresa, a principios de mes se dijo que a la AFU le espera una grave crisis de combustible en la segunda quincena de marzo. Y ahora se ha convertido en un hecho. Recuerda el lamento del gauleiter de Kramatorsk sobre los 10 camiones de combustible destruidos. El valioso combustible (en la realidad actual) nunca llegó a los equipos. También podemos recordar la prohibición del Gauleiter de Luhansk de exportar el combustible restante de los territorios aún ocupados de la DNR y la LNR. Y estas son las necesidades del ejército. Y ahora imagina las necesidades de una campaña de siembra a gran escala en condiciones de guerra y con continuos ataques a los depósitos de petróleo restantes. Y, sin embargo, Rusia ni siquiera se ha movido seriamente para destruir el material rodante de las estaciones para impedir el suministro de combustible y lubricantes a través de Ucrania occidental.

Así que en términos de una campaña a largo plazo, la situación en Ucrania se deteriorará mucho más rápido que la mítica "hambruna de proyectiles" de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. Al mismo tiempo, los mismos que a principios de marzo decían a bombo y platillo que la Federación Rusa estaba a punto de quedarse sin misiles.

La situación de las reservas de combustible en el país es catastrófica.

Muchos depósitos han sido bombardeados, es imposible suministrar productos petrolíferos por vía marítima debido al bloqueo de los puertos, la logística de suministro de combustible por tierra desde la UE aún no se ha organizado adecuadamente, y está surgiendo un déficit en la propia Europa. Y se acerca la temporada de siembra.

Esto es exactamente lo que hemos estado hablando. Putin se está tomando su tiempo con el SWO para conseguir otra palanca en la UE: la crisis alimentaria.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35714

A Ucrania le quedan entre 5 y 7 días de gasolina‼​​La situación de las reservas de combustible en el país es catastrófica.​​Muchos depósitos de petróleo han sido bombardeados, es imposible entregar productos petrolíferos por mar debido al bloqueo de los puertos, y la logística de entrega de combustible por tierra desde la UE aún no se ha establecido adecuadamente...​​t.me/ZeRada1/8045​


----------



## K0laps0 (23 Mar 2022)

hartman dijo:


> tanque ruso destruido en khakov.



Huy dios, por un lado la Z o V o simbolo identidficativo no se ve por ningun lado, y por otro si fuera real esa chatarra tiene pinta que casi le hacen un favos a Rusia retirandolo de circulación para no tener que mantenerlo


----------



## Bartleby (23 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Ponga el enlace a twitter, que me apetece ver los owned en ráfaga.




Imposible, tiene bloqueado a todo el mundo.


----------



## Zhukov (23 Mar 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Por que no tiene strelkov un papel en esta operación?



Pues porque no es militar profesional. Es como Garibaldi, un revolucionario de profesión y vocación que estuvo en la guerra de Transdnistria como voluntario cuando era un chaval, en la primera de Chechenia como soldado de leva y llegó a sargento por méritos, y en la segunda guerra ascendió a oficial de policía hasta que lo despidieron cuando acabó la guerra y llegaron los recortes y ya no era necesario.

Los de los servicios secretos se acordaron de él cuando lo de Crimea, que jugó un buen papel, y luego enviaron como agitador al Donbass. Allí se salió del control de sus superiores y se convirtió en jefe de la milicia de Donbass. Se lo quitaron de en medio para que no se convirtiera en un ídolo nacional para la derecha patriota, cosa que dicho sea de paso le viene grande y nunca ha aspirado. A Strelkov, cualesquiera que sean sus defectos, que los tiene y muchos, y que esté algo sonado por sus experiencias, que es obvio, no se le puede negar valor y patriotismo. El querría ser voluntario como simple soldado pero no le dejan y lo único que puede hacer es despotricar.

Hay gente que le admira y dice que el Kremlin le ha tratado mal y que por su experiencia podría ser un líder de la milicia de Donbass y la clase de hombre que se necesita como líder y para llevar la guerra a su conclusión, pero en el Kremlin no quieren saber nada de él, y los militares profesionales le ven como a un advenedizo y creen que pueden ganar la guerra sin él y sin milicias de voluntarios.

Además a Strelkov no se le perdona haber tenido razón. Si le hubieran apoyado en 2014 esta guerra no sería necesaria.
¡Qué buen vasallo si tuviera buen señor!

A su segundo Pavel Gubarev, el fascista (las cosas como son) que quiso dirigir el alzamiento en Kharkov y que fracasó y tuvo la suerte de ser canjeado, se arrepiente de sus errores políticos y se le ha permitido alistarse y ahora sirve en una unidad antiaérea en el frente de Kiev. Será un ultraderechista grillado, pero hay que reconocerle el gesto. Lo publicó Cassad en su blog.


----------



## tomasjos (23 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los ejércitos ruso y de la DNR han dado a los nazis de Azov hasta la medianoche para deponer las armas y abandonar Mariupol.
> 
> A partir de la medianoche no se tomará a nadie como prisionero.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/35689



Harman, eso viola la Convención de Ginebra. Espero que sea un farol


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Mar 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> ¿No es un T-34/85?



Es un T-34/76


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

La desgracia de las guerras es que quien paga en Pato es la población y si Rusia la tiene ganada hace que se le desprecie más por las masacres producidas que encima como en este caso serán juzgados por la corte internacional.


----------



## Zhukov (23 Mar 2022)

hartman dijo:


> tanque ruso destruido en khakov.




Supongo que es una broma no, eso es un T-34 del año 1943...


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## ENRABATOR (23 Mar 2022)

hartman dijo:


> tanque ruso destruido en khakov.



Esta super oxidado


----------



## Lego. (23 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Interpreto que Italia dice NO



Faltaba que Argelia diga que también quiere Rublos, sólo por ver la cara de SuperMario.


----------



## hartman (23 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Supongo que es una broma no, eso es un T-34 del año 1943...



lo es pero si lo pusiera telecindo el populacho se lo creia.


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

Que mierda de CIA !!! Ya se deberían haber cargado hace muchos años al hijoPUTIN . 

Apuntaba maneras por sus formar de operar, ya hace tiempo.


----------



## K0laps0 (23 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Supongo que es una broma no, eso es un T-34 del año 1943...



Zhukov, tienes el resumen del día? es por así decirlo mi guia para saber como va la cosa


----------



## Zhukov (23 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Harman, eso viola la Convención de Ginebra. Espero que sea un farol



La convención de Ginebra no ampara a paramilitares como los de Azov y la Guardia Nacional. Crímenes de guerra aparte.


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Pues porque no es militar profesional. Es como Garibaldi, un revolucionario de profesión y vocación que estuvo en la guerra de Transdnistria como voluntario cuando era un chaval, en la primera de Chechenia como soldado de leva y llegó a sargento por méritos, y en la segunda guerra ascendió a oficial de policía hasta que lo despidieron cuando acabó la guerra y llegaron los recortes y ya no era necesario.
> 
> Los de los servicios secretos se acordaron de él cuando lo de Crimea, que jugó un buen papel, y luego enviaron como agitador al Donbass. Allí se salió del control de sus superiores y se convirtió en jefe de la milicia de Donbass. Se lo quitaron de en medio para que no se convirtiera en un ídolo nacional para la derecha patriota, cosa que dicho sea de paso le viene grande y nunca ha aspirado. A Strelkov, cualesquiera que sean sus defectos, que los tiene y muchos, y que esté algo sonado por sus experiencias, que es obvio, no se le puede negar valor y patriotismo. El querría ser voluntario como simple soldado pero no le dejan y lo único que puede hacer es despotricar.
> 
> ...



Lo que me queda claro al leerle es que se está librando la guerra de forma muy diferente a lo que a él le gustaría.
Simplemente creo que él y los políticos tienen objetivos absolutamente dispares.


----------



## Felio (23 Mar 2022)

Mapa de la situación en Mariupol según Islamic World News.

Las fuerzas rusas controlarían ya prácticamente el 50% de la ciudad según esta fuente










ENTRE GUERRAS


Análisis de geopolítica y seguimiento de conflictos independiente. Nuestro Instagram/Web/Patrón y más: https://linktr.ee/entre_guerras




t.me


----------



## orcblin (23 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Qué sorpresa, a principios de mes se dijo que a la AFU le espera una grave crisis de combustible en la segunda quincena de marzo. Y ahora se ha convertido en un hecho. Recuerda el lamento del gauleiter de Kramatorsk sobre los 10 camiones de combustible destruidos. El valioso combustible (en la realidad actual) nunca llegó a los equipos. También podemos recordar la prohibición del Gauleiter de Luhansk de exportar el combustible restante de los territorios aún ocupados de la DNR y la LNR. Y estas son las necesidades del ejército. Y ahora imagina las necesidades de una campaña de siembra a gran escala en condiciones de guerra y con continuos ataques a los depósitos de petróleo restantes. Y, sin embargo, Rusia ni siquiera se ha movido seriamente para destruir el material rodante de las estaciones para impedir el suministro de combustible y lubricantes a través de Ucrania occidental.
> 
> Así que en términos de una campaña a largo plazo, la situación en Ucrania se deteriorará mucho más rápido que la mítica "hambruna de proyectiles" de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. Al mismo tiempo, los mismos que a principios de marzo decían a bombo y platillo que la Federación Rusa estaba a punto de quedarse sin misiles.
> 
> ...



si le quedan de 5 a 7 días de gasolina... el último día pueden ir a recoger a los ruso muertos de hambre que mañana se les acaba la comida.

que onste que es menos fake que la otra noticia.. porque depósito de gasolina han volado unos cuantos...


----------



## silenus (23 Mar 2022)

Polonia expulsa a 45 diplomáticos rusos por sospechas de espionaje


La mitad del personal de la Embajada en Varsovia tiene cinco días para abandonar el país. Moscú niega las acusaciones y sugiere que responderá




elpais.com


----------



## Oso Polar (23 Mar 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> En 1949 apenas habian hecho su primer ensayo nuclear.
> La URSS solo equiparo el arsenal nuclear de EEUU a principios de los 60. Asi que desde el 45 al 60 aprox hubiera ganado EEUU.
> A partir de cierto poder de fuego ninguno de los dos bandos sobreviviria.



Que locura hablas, las primeras bombas no eran practicas para atacar unidades de combate, las podían utilizar para bombardear ciudades, el único vector posible, en esos tiempos, eran los bombarderos de hélice el cual era blanco fácil de los sistemas AA y de los cazas de la época.


----------



## paconan (23 Mar 2022)

hartman dijo:


> tanque ruso destruido en khakov.



T-34-76 burnt out in Kharkov - 1942


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Lo que me queda claro al leerle es que se está librando la guerra de forma muy diferente a lo que a él le gustaría.
> Simplemente creo que él y los políticos tienen objetivos absolutamente dispares.



No hay ninguna guerra. Solo es un matón al que se le está permitiendo invadir un país bajo el chantaje de no ir a la guerra. Es fácil ganar cuando nadie te ataca


----------



## silenus (23 Mar 2022)

La OTAN rearma su frontera con Ucrania ante la amenaza rusa y despliega cuatro nuevos batallones por "tierra, mar y aire"


Los líderes de la OTAN apoyarán mañana en su cumbre extraordinaria en




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

Rubizhne‼

Los bombardeos en la ciudad apenas han cesado. La foto muestra edificios residenciales destruidos.

Continúa la evacuación de personas de la primera línea del frente

t.me/slavyansk_z/1235


----------



## silenus (23 Mar 2022)

Suecia y Finlandia dicen que no son países neutrales y abren la puerta a unirse a la OTAN


Suecia y Finlandia no son países neutrales. Así lo han dicho los embajadores de ambos países en España. Y no lo son porque "no pueden serlo", añadieron,...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Ragnarrok (23 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El mundo sería un lugar mucho mejor si se borrara a Rusia del mapa.



o a listos como tú


----------



## hartman (23 Mar 2022)

y ahora mismo hay desabastecimiento en rusia no como aqui oh wait....
si lo dice la tele.


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

¡Qué tremendo!


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (23 Mar 2022)

Que fuerzas le quedan a Rusia ahora que esta agotada para resistir una invasión OTAN?

El viejo tiene ases en la manga seguro, no me extrañaría que con los aviones stealth puedan soltar bombas que jodan las comunicaciones rusas y reventar todo lo que pillen por delante


----------



## Moderado (23 Mar 2022)

Y otra mas, un hombre y un crío atados a un poste con los pantalones bajados y la cara pintada.

Están totalmente desatados, estos banderistas están al nivel de los psicopatas de Mad Max y demás pelis postapocalípticas.

Y estos son los que han gobernado Ucrania desde 2014, lo jodido va a ser que cuando pierdan la guerra van a venir en masa a nuestros países.


----------



## mazuste (23 Mar 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Por que no tiene strelkov un papel en esta operación?



Porque no pinta nada y que no aparezca por el Donbass,,,
Porque lo entruyan.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (23 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No hay ninguna guerra. Solo es un matón al que se le está permitiendo invadir un país bajo el chantaje de no ir a la guerra. Es fácil ganar cuando nadie te ataca



Y cual es la razón de que ataque ? Dime.


----------



## aserejee (23 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Supongo que es una broma no, eso es un T-34 del año 1943...



Los que estábamos por aquí en 2014 deberíamos recordar que ya los hemos visto (slavyansk, sacado de una rotonda?) ... 
los de azov han debido sacarlo de un museo o de una rotonda en mariupol.


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

⚡El ejército ruso avanzó otros 2 km en un día y está luchando contra las fuerzas de la brigada 54 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en las afueras del sur y sureste de Novomikhailovka.

Las tropas de la RPD infligen daños por fuego a la brigada aerotransportada 25 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y luchan por la captura de Kamenka y Novobakhmutovka.


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Y cual es la razón de que ataque ? Dime.



El sabrá...porque hasta ahora ni Dios lo sabe.


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Que fuerzas le quedan a Rusia ahora que esta agotada para resistir una invasión OTAN?
> 
> El viejo tiene ases en la manga seguro, no me extrañaría que con los aviones stealth puedan soltar bombas que jodan las comunicaciones rusas y reventar todo lo que pillen por delante



Se te olvidó poner que es ROL.


----------



## John Nash (23 Mar 2022)

Alemania no cerrará el grifo del gas ni del petroleo ruso:


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Epicii (23 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Que fuerzas le quedan a Rusia ahora que esta agotada para resistir una invasión OTAN?
> 
> El viejo tiene ases en la manga seguro, no me extrañaría que con los aviones stealth puedan soltar bombas que jodan las comunicaciones rusas y reventar todo lo que pillen por delante



Rusia jamas va a ser invadida, lo mismo EEUU...para eso estan las armas nucleares.


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

Ametralladoras ucranianas KM-7.62 capturadas cerca de Irpin


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

t.me/southfronteng/27615


----------



## Peineto (23 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Harman, eso viola la Convención de Ginebra. Espero que sea un farol




Convención de Ginegra.


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

Los combates en curso en Irpin muestran que, a pesar de las declaraciones anteriores del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sobre el control de Irpin, no se corresponden con la realidad y parte de Irpin está controlada por las Fuerzas Armadas de RF y los combates continúa en la propia ciudad. Naturalmente, en tales condiciones no hay necesidad de hablar de ningún ataque a Bucha, Vorzel y Gostomel.


----------



## Hal8995 (23 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Alemania no cerrará el grifo del gas ni del petroleo ruso:



...pero cuando pueda abastecerse de otro sitio dejará tirado a su proveedor y dejará sin pagar lo que pueda.

Es evidente que Rusia está jugando a demostrar q es confiable en su suministro , quiere seguir siendo proveedor cuando pase esto.....HASTA que encuentre otros clientes y pueda abastecerlos de forma continental evitando posibles embargos. Cuando eso pase...ya veremos.


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

En toda guerra hay que ver, no solo quien va ganando o perdiendo, sino quién obtiene las ganancias.


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Mar 2022)

Este ya ha cambiado la coca por metaanfetas:


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Mañana sale llorando, las tías aguantan bien el dolor, pero no la presión psicológica.



me pregunto que estaran pensando las elites de mujeres triunfadorash que entiende de economia ante lo que se nos viene encima?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Que fuerzas le quedan a Rusia ahora que esta agotada para resistir una invasión OTAN?
> 
> El viejo tiene ases en la manga seguro, no me extrañaría que con los aviones stealth puedan soltar bombas que jodan las comunicaciones rusas y reventar todo lo que pillen por delante



Vivís en un mundo de fantasía…con las armas nucleares activadas nadie va a invadir a Rusia.


----------



## hartman (23 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Este ya ha cambiado la coca por metaanfetas:



este es el verdadero fantasma de kiev.


----------



## Epicii (23 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



No te preocupes son para la "misión de paz"
La misión de paz que nos meterá en la 3ra guerra mundial


----------



## hartman (23 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Vivís en un mundo de fantasía…con las armas nucleares activadas nadie va a invadir a Rusia.



cusha que dice la tele que van a mandar lo t-26 y los polivarpov i-16.
palabrita de la tele.


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

⚡*DPR y las tropas rusas toman el control del perímetro de Azov-Stal*⚡

El Cuerpo de Marines Ruso de la Federación Rusa, el 9.º Regimiento y el 107.º Batallón de la Reserva Mob de la RDP con el apoyo del Batallón somalí y las fuerzas de seguridad chechenas, alcanzaron el perímetro de la zona fortificada neonazi en la zona industrial de la planta de Azov-Stal.

Por lo tanto, nuestro ataque separó a las fuerzas de Azov que se establecieron allí de los grupos de otros militantes que permanecían en los barrios de la parte central de Mariupol y el puerto.

Todos los detalles en nuestra inclusión especial de los patios liberados del Distrito de la Margen Izquierda.

@wargonzo


----------



## quinciri (23 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Vamos a ver, jombre. Lo que estoy diciendo es bien claro y manifiesto. Si alguien piensa que se puede desatar una "caza de brujas" en España, lo lleva claro. En el mandato de las FFAA está precisamente la llave para que eso nunca ocurra. Es ANTICONSTITUCIONAL perseguir a nadie por sus ideas y opiniones, y menos aún con carácter retroactivo. No son pocos los militares que han expresado sus dudas y "prorusismo", y créame que el EM no es ajeno a esas "opiniones". Podrá entender que llegado el caso no se van a dejar "involucionar" y destruir la Constitución. Téngalo por seguro.
> 
> En cuanto al resto (integridad territorial), pues lo que ocurra en Ucrania y otros estados fallidos a mi personalmente "me la pela". Y a las FFAA pues también, al margen de opiniones particulares. Su misión constitucional está clara, y se ciñe a España. Sean intentos desde fuera o dentro. Y por si su "espíritu" es indepe, pues ya le digo, mientras no cambien la Constitución la leña al mono está prevista en caso de veleidades secesionistas. Es lo que hay.



Sigues dispersandote en temas, debates y lugares que no son de este hilo.

Y no vamos a entretener al personal con cosas que vienen poco al caso que ahora nos ocupa, ni con comparaciones que están fuera de lugar desde todos los puntos de vista posibles.

Y si me hablas del articulo 8ª de la constitucion ucranianana igual entiendo algo de adonde quieres llegar.


----------



## kelden (23 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Que fuerzas le quedan a Rusia ahora que esta agotada para resistir una invasión OTAN?
> 
> El viejo tiene ases en la manga seguro, *no me extrañaría que con los aviones stealth *puedan soltar bombas que jodan las comunicaciones rusas y reventar todo lo que pillen por delante



Cómo? Desde Oregón?  

Una cosa es bombardear a Saddam o Gadaffi y otra muy distinta a esta gente.


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (23 Mar 2022)

Suena creíble 

_Rusia fue emboscada por agricultores ucranianos que destruyeron todos los vehículos rusos que atacaron la aldea.

_


----------



## gundalffc (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (23 Mar 2022)

Roto el soporte psicológico de 1 dólar 100 rublos.

Después de dos semanas bajando desde máximos, creo que desde 1 dólar 145 rublos hoy esta:

actual "overnight": 1 dólar / 97, 7 rublos
cerrado en: 1 dólar / 99,3 rublos.

Antes de las maniobras en Bielorrusia y la "operación especial" estaba en 80 rublos
Cuando se inicio la "operación especial" y las sanciones estaba en entre 102 y 108 rublos llegando a los 1 dólar /145 rublos

Las sanciones respecto a la fortaleza del rublo parecen solo haberle afectado temporalmente, estando en un mercado no especulativo , significa que el comercio tiene superávit en su balanza, vende más en dólares que lo que compra en dólares, teniendo en cuenta que todas las monedas están más o menos conectadas.

Se han blindado contra la impresora de hacer billetes (USA) y de ataques especulativos tipo Soros.


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (23 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> la cuestion es quien invadira argentina con exito. los birtish probablemente



Argentina tiene 2.000.000 de Km2 y no es una isla lejos de todo, como las Malvinas. Tiene vecinos que la ayudarán si la invaden.


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

En relación con el bombardeo del pueblo de Zhuravlevka en la región de Belgorod. Desde hace una semana, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas bombardean periódicamente los pueblos de Liptsy y Kozachya Lopan, en la región de Kharkiv. Son pueblos fronterizos, Liptsy está a 20 km de la frontera rusa y a 18 km de Kharkiv, mientras que Kozachya Lopan está aún más cerca del territorio ruso.

Es en estos pueblos donde se distribuye la ayuda humanitaria a la población local. Así que cuando escriban sobre una catástrofe humanitaria y digan que Rusia ha abandonado a todos a su merced, recuerden que los convoyes humanitarios llegan literalmente bajo fuego.

Hay otro hecho importante. En el pueblo de Liptsy hay un cierto Instituto de Metrología y la radiación de fondo ha aumentado varias veces en este mismo instituto. Esto es para entender, el trabajo con materiales radiactivos se llevó a cabo literalmente 20 kilómetros de la frontera rusa, no puedo escribir todo, pero el caso es muy grave.
Sólo se puede adivinar qué quería exactamente Ucrania y por qué se llevó a cabo el trabajo con uranio-238 y plutonio-239 en Liptsy.

Quiero coger a todos estos cabrones que aúllan "no a la guerra" y meterlos en el mismo Instituto de Metrología. Escribí repetidamente que Ucrania es capaz de fabricar una carga nuclear y sus medios de entrega, ahora hay todas las pruebas de que el trabajo en los componentes al menos de una bomba "sucia" se llevó a cabo directamente en la frontera de Rusia.

Así que, déjame continuar. Las AFU están atacando directamente a Liptsy. Y los que dan la orden de abrir fuego son muy conscientes de que, además de la población local que hace cola para recibir ayuda humanitaria, allí también hay instalaciones contra las que no se debe disparar, ni siquiera fumar cerca. Esas cosas.

Más antiguo que Edda

t.me/slavyansk_z/1232


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

Después de que el ejército ruso tome el control de la carretera a Mariupol, Crimea se conectará de manera confiable mediante un corredor de transporte con el Donbass, dijo a RIA Novosti el Plenipotenciario Adjunto del Presidente de la Federación Rusa en el Distrito Federal del Sur, Stepanov.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (23 Mar 2022)

21 de marzo de 2022. Región de Kiev. trincheras de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Suena creíble
> 
> _Rusia fue emboscada por agricultores ucranianos que destruyeron todos los vehículos rusos que atacaron la aldea.
> 
> _



Seguro, los "agricultores" tenian un fuerte acento colombiano y la aldea olia a verstas a pasta de coca.


----------



## John Nash (23 Mar 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> No te preocupes son para la "misión de paz"
> La misión de paz que nos meterá en la 3ra guerra mundial







__





Ministerios de 1984 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





El *Ministerio de la Paz* (en neolengua: *Minipax*) sirve como el Ministerio de Guerra del gobierno de Oceanía de la novela _1984_, está a cargo de las fuerzas armadas, sobre todo la marina y el ejército. El Ministerio de la Paz puede ser el órgano más vital de Oceanía, ya que la nación está en guerra, supuestamente, ya sea de forma continua con Eurasia o Asia Oriental y requiere sólo la fuerza de derecho a no ganar la guerra, pero mantenerlo en un estado de equilibrio. El Ministerio de la Paz se llama exactamente lo contrario de lo que hace, ya que el Ministerio de la Paz es el encargado de mantener un estado de guerra.

*El Ministerio de la Paz gira en torno al principio de la guerra perpetua. Guerra perpetua utiliza todos los recursos excedentes, manteniendo la mayoría de los ciudadanos en la vida de penuria constante —y por lo tanto lo que les impide aprender lo suficiente como para comprender la verdadera naturaleza de su sociedad.*


----------



## paconan (23 Mar 2022)

Mañana puede ser un día movido ... 

*El Banco Central de Rusia anunció que la negociación de acciones volverá a la Bolsa de Moscú el jueves 24 de marzo, de 9:50 a. m. a 2 p. m., hora local. La negociación se reanudará para 33 valores de los 50 que figuran en la bolsa, incluidos los gigantes de préstamos respaldados por el estado Sberbank y VTB y las grandes empresas de energía Rosneft y Gazprom. Aún así, para limitar el declive, el gobierno prohibió a los inversores extranjeros vender acciones locales y **ordenó a su fondo de riqueza soberana comprar acciones por valor de RUB 1 billón**. El banco central detuvo el comercio de acciones desde el 25 de febrero debido a la extrema volatilidad y las fuertes ventas masivas de activos rusos después de que el país invadiera Ucrania. Desde la suspensión en la Bolsa de Moscú, las acciones rusas y los ETF relacionados que cotizan en las bolsas de Londres y Nueva York cayeron precipitadamente antes de ser suspendidos. mientras que los proveedores de índices globales eliminaron las acciones rusas de los índices ampliamente rastreados. El intercambio reanudó la negociación de bonos de préstamos federales el miércoles. .*






__





MOEX Russia Index - 2022 Data - 1997-2021 Historical - 2023 Forecast - Quote - Chart


The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.5% higher at 2,185 mark on Tuesday, halting three straight sessions in the red as investors continued to monitor debates regarding the EU’s price ceiling on Russian seaborne oil exports. Although EU ministers were still unable to agree on a price...




tradingeconomics.com


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

alguien tiene la direccion d ela tienda web de los chechenos? quiero hacer unas compras antes de que pidan pago solo en rublos


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

El ferrocarril de Crimea a Kherson ya se está utilizando para suministrar ayuda humanitaria y materiales de construcción a los residentes de Kherson, dijo a RIA Novosti el Plenipotenciario adjunto del presidente ruso en el Distrito Federal del Sur, Stepanov.


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

Los diputados lituanos han propuesto equiparar la cinta de San Jorge y la letra Z a los símbolos nazis y comunistas, con una multa de hasta 500 euros por exhibirlos, informó la agencia de noticias ELTA, citando a los autores de la iniciativa.

t.me/slavyansk_z/1233


----------



## ProfeInsti (23 Mar 2022)

Suecia entragará 5.000 armas anticarro más a Ucrania.


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

Mariupol


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Roto el soporte psicológico de 1 dólar 100 rublos.
> 
> Después de dos semanas bajando desde máximos, creo que desde 1 dólar 145 rublos hoy esta:
> 
> ...



falta la jugada china cual sera?


----------



## crocodile (23 Mar 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Y otra mas, un hombre y un crío atados a un poste con los pantalones bajados y la cara pintada.
> 
> Están totalmente desatados, estos banderistas están al nivel de los psicopatas de Mad Max y demás pelis postapocalípticas.
> 
> Y estos son los que han gobernado Ucrania desde 2014, lo jodido va a ser que cuando pierdan la guerra van a venir en masa a nuestros países.



USA/OTAN son genocidas , por tanto simpatizan con gente como ellos , en este caso los ukronazis, las tv OTAN son el brazo de estos genocidas y por tanto apoyan sus crimenes.


----------



## ProfeInsti (23 Mar 2022)

*Los líderes de la OTAN acuerdan el despliegue de cuatro nuevos batallones de combate en Eslovaquia, Hungría, Polonia y Bulgaria.*


----------



## CEMENTITOS (23 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Eso de confirmarse es un golpe muy grande en el sistema de monedas FIAT, puede ser el inicio del fin, del Sistema, atentos.



El rublo es moneda FIAT, como todas las del planeta. Ya es imposible la vinculación al patrón oro. Al menos deberías tener económicas antes de hablar tan alegremente de cosas que desconoces amigo, yo la verdad no se donde sacais esos eslóganes sin sentido. Es que además denominar la moneda en oro no evita la inflación, como se vio en la República de Weimar.
En serio, dejadlo.


----------



## piru (23 Mar 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Por que no tiene strelkov un papel en esta operación?




Ya lo tiene, soltar niebla de guerra...


----------



## John Nash (23 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *Los líderes de la OTAN acuerdan el despliegue de cuatro nuevos batallones de combate en Eslovaquia, Hungría, Polonia y Bulgaria.*



Por si dudaran de con quien alinearse llegado el momento. Me parece más una fuerza de ocupación.


----------



## Cosmopolita (23 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Pues porque no es militar profesional. Es como Garibaldi, un revolucionario de profesión y vocación que estuvo en la guerra de Transdnistria como voluntario cuando era un chaval, en la primera de Chechenia como soldado de leva y llegó a sargento por méritos, y en la segunda guerra ascendió a oficial de policía hasta que lo despidieron cuando acabó la guerra y llegaron los recortes y ya no era necesario.
> 
> Los de los servicios secretos se acordaron de él cuando lo de Crimea, que jugó un buen papel, y luego enviaron como agitador al Donbass. Allí se salió del control de sus superiores y se convirtió en jefe de la milicia de Donbass. Se lo quitaron de en medio para que no se convirtiera en un ídolo nacional para la derecha patriota, cosa que dicho sea de paso le viene grande y nunca ha aspirado. A Strelkov, cualesquiera que sean sus defectos, que los tiene y muchos, y que esté algo sonado por sus experiencias, que es obvio, no se le puede negar valor y patriotismo. El querría ser voluntario como simple soldado pero no le dejan y lo único que puede hacer es despotricar.
> 
> ...



Strelkov además detesta a toda élite que manda en Kremlin y que viene de la nomenclatura soviética y que mató a rusos en la Revolución de 1917 y durante años posteriores.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

Los medios ucranianos informan que el alcalde de Mariupol huyó de la ciudad para estar en contacto con las autoridades ucranianas y ayudar de forma remota a los residentes de la ciudad.


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Suecia entragará 5.000 armas anticarro más a Ucrania.



y si la cosa se pone mas fea al forero lowfour el rambo de laponia


----------



## ProfeInsti (23 Mar 2022)

Polonia expulsa a 45 diplomáticos rusos por supuesto espionaje.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (23 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Este ya ha cambiado la coca por metaanfetas:



Que le digan a los alemanes si les convenieron las guerras a dos frentes.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## NPI (23 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> El Ejército de Ucrania ha cifrado este miércoles en 15.600 los soldados rusos muertos en combate desde el inicio de la guerra.



Martes 22 marzo 2022 10.000
Miércoles 23 marzo 2022 15.600


----------



## ProfeInsti (23 Mar 2022)

Rusia avisa de que usará armas nucleares:
“si hay una amenaza existencial” para el país.


----------



## MiguelLacano (23 Mar 2022)

Los están demoliendo. No van a dejar nada que se parezca a una fuerza armada en "restoUcronazia"...


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

Esto he leído y no sé si es verdad:

_Un detalle importante: los rublos se compran en la bolsa de San Petersburgo... Con oro.

_


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

Consecuencias del bombardeo de hoy en la aldea de Zhuravlevka, en la región de Belgorod. Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas bombardearon la aldea con un Smerchem con una ojiva de racimo. Los lugareños han sido evacuados.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35724

Fotos en el enlace


----------



## Zappa (23 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> El rublo es moneda FIAT, como todas las del planeta. Ya es imposible la vinculación al patrón oro. Al menos deberías tener económicas antes de hablar tan alegremente de cosas que desconoces amigo, yo la verdad no se donde sacais esos eslóganes sin sentido. Es que además denominar la moneda en oro no evita la inflación, como se vio en la República de Weimar.
> En serio, dejadlo.



No tiene por qué ser oro.
Rusia puede poner de colateral de su moneda sus recursos naturales.
China, su industria. 

Nosotros no podemos poner casi nada, porque oro no queda, recursos tampoco, y la industria la deslocalizamos toda, hasta quedarnos con sociedades de un 90% de sector terciario.

Es un plan si fisuras, y entiendo que los coñomistas occidentales no puedan pensar que tiene fallos.

Son la misma gente que piensa que un número en un ordenador (BitCoño), vale más que 1kg de patatas. 
O que una tonelada de celulosa verde impresa tiene más valor que el propio papel en el que está impreso.

Pero tranquilo, las sociedades como la nuestra , con mucha superestructura, pero con una INFRAESTRUCTURA DEFECTUOSA no duran mucho cuando empiezan las crisis.

Ahí las patatas valen kilos y kilos de celulosa verde impresa:


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Que le digan a los alemanes si les convenieron las guerras a dos frentes.



Esos eran mas de Pervitin.


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

Informe del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa sobre la operación militar especial:

Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos destruyeron 9 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos en las áreas de Izyum, Kyiv, Sumy, Kharkov, Chernihiv
La aviación operacional-táctica y del ejército golpeó 86 instalaciones militares de Ucrania, incluidos 6 puestos de mando, 2 MLRS, 8 cañones de artillería de campaña, 3 depósitos de municiones, 49 áreas de acumulación de armas y equipo militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania;
Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa han avanzado otros 2 km en un día, están luchando contra unidades del 54º Ombre de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en las afueras del sur y sureste de Novomikhailovka;
Las fuerzas de la RPD luchan por la captura de Kamenka y Novobakhmutovka;
Desde el inicio de la operación, las Fuerzas Armadas RF han destruido 255 UAV, 189 sistemas de defensa aérea, 1.564 tanques y otros vehículos blindados, 158 MLRS, 627 piezas de artillería de campaña y morteros, 1.367 unidades de vehículos militares especiales.

El último informe del Ministerio de Defensa.

#Donbass #Rusia #Ucrania

@riafan_everywhere


----------



## Cosmopolita (23 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> La mentalidad del "es imposible que..." es lo que nos ha llevado hasta aquí.
> 
> Se llama COMPLACENCIA.
> 
> ...



+1

El conflicto en Ucrania es una salpicadura para los intereses estratégicos de EEUU. China es la amenaza para EEUU y no Rusia con ridículo PIB.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

La noticia ahora es que tendran que pagar el gas en Rublos.Tener que comprar enormes cantidades de una divisa que controla tu enemigo declarado es cualquier cosa menos gracioso.

Aunque a muchos les cueste aceptarlo la decisión de intervenir en Ucrania no se tomó un sábado por la mañana después de una noche de parranda.


----------



## carlosito (23 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Opinión de Strelkov: por lo que pueda valer. Todo va fatal, hay que ir a la movilización total, etc...
> 
> *Sobre la situación en el frente:*
> 
> ...



Pesimismo a granel, siempre me lo ha parecido, aunque no cabe duda que ha sido sensato en cuanto al tema militar; lo político es otra cosa, de todas maneras su escepticismo a lo ruso (cual a veces puede ser una cualidad) a veces cansa.



Yo la verdad no veo como va a hacer el ejército Ucraniano, así tenga reservas todavía, pero lo cierto es que se debería ya ayudar a las Milicias de Donetsk, esa situación en la zona esta dura en cuanto avances y ya es hora que los rusos hagan algo especial para caer esas plazas.

Los rusos están aplicando algo similar en la guerra de siria golpeando zonas de insumos y estrategicas que impiden una respuesta unificada e inmediata. Ahora esto recuerda un poco la guerra del pacifico entre 1943 y 1944 luego del Guadalcanal. Es buena estrategia agotar los Ucranianos, pero el tiempo es precioso, mientras Ucrania occidental sigue ahí a la expectativa.


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

Soldados de las Fuerzas Aliadas a la entrada de Mariupol. Las fotos fueron tomadas en el cruce cerca del bulevar Shevchenko en la parte occidental de la ciudad, que en este momento ya es una parte trasera profunda.
#Mariupol #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## paconan (23 Mar 2022)

Según se informa, Estados Unidos ( ) recibirá el sistema de guerra electrónica móvil Krasukha-4 de Rusia ( ), que fue capturado recientemente en #Ucrania ( ). Este es uno de los sistemas de guerra electrónica más capaces de Rusia y potencialmente una mina de oro de inteligencia.




Al menos un 1RL257 Krasukha-4 se abre camino desde Ucrania, a través de Alemania y hacia los EE. UU., donde la comunidad de Starlink espera ansiosamente para estudiarlo.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Mar 2022)

De lo poco medio interesante que se ha visto en TV esta semana:









La predicción del general Dávila sobre la guerra de Ucrania: "La imagen es aterradora pero es así"


El general de división retirado y escritor Rafael Dávila analiza en Espejo Público los planes de Putin en su invasión de Ucrania. Insiste en que no es lo que le gustaría que pasara pero sí lo que ve.




www.antena3.com


----------



## CEMENTITOS (23 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> No tiene por qué ser oro.
> Rusia puede poner de colateral de su moneda sus recursos naturales.
> China, su industria.
> 
> ...



Acabas de definir a las monedas FIAT.
Las monedas Fiat representan TODO lo que tiene el país, incluyendo los recursos naturales, el oro, los tanques y las putas.
¿Ves a lo que me refiero cuando digo que mejor no especular sobre lo que no se sabe?
Para cualquiera con media carrera de económicas, ver a un tipo hablar del fin de las monedas Fiat es como escuchar a uno hablando del éxito de hacer Vudú.


----------



## MiguelLacano (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Mar 2022)

*Manifestación del primero de mayo, con Pablo Iglesias (4º por la izquierda) en la cabecera, acompañado por Largo Caballero (2º opr la izquierda), bajo una pancarta con el lema "Viva Rusia" *

Cuando los que en el 36 en España decían VIVA RUSIA ! ahora dicen lo contrario ...
lógicamente el comunismo ha cambiado de bando !
Venezuela está a la vuelta de la esquina . Gasten todo lo que tengan antes de que el crack inflacionario se lo disuelva 

















Memoria histórica en Madrid: Largo Caballero, el Lenin del PSOE que estrechó lazos con Stalin


El Ayuntamiento de Madrid ha aprobado el cambio de nombre de las calles dedicadas a Largo Caballero y a Indalecio Prieto, destacados líderes socialistas durante la Guera Civil



www.abc.es










__





Cargando…






www.abc.es













El infierno fuimos nosotros: llegan los primeros aviones y tanques rusos


A los republicanos no les queda otra que aceptar la ayuda rusa ante el bloqueo del Comité de No Intervención. Dos mil presos son asesinados en Paracuellos.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Remequilox (23 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Vivís en un mundo de fantasía…con las armas nucleares activadas nadie va a invadir a Rusia.



Cuando al principio de las hostilidades, Putin puso en estado de alerta a las fuerzas de disuasión estratégica (y muchos hiperventilados se lo tomaron como que amenazaba a Euro-occidente con liarse a pepinazos), pensé en esto:




__





La máquina soviética del juicio final


No se si acabar de creérmelo del todo, pero es inquietante, cuando menos, el artículo de Wired Inside the Apocalyptic Soviet Doomsday Machine en el que se habla de un dispositivo desarrollado y puesto en funcionamiento por la Unión Soviética con el...




www.microsiervos.com





Ese artículo describe el procedimiento (algoritmo) operativo para el caso de recibir un ataque preventivo demoledor. Pero claro, ese sistema soviético tenía un punto débil muy arriesgado: una vez activada la máquina del juicio final, estabas totalmente vendido a si un comandante local se chalaba demasiado, y decidía nukear el mundo mundial sin causa ni razón.
Esta posibilidad es parte del argumento de La caza del Octubre Rojo.

La "corrección" de dicho error de procedimiento (llevar a una guerra nuclear total por precipitación o falta de temple), es relativamente fácil. 
Activo la máquina del juicio final (=habilito a que cualquier comandante local pueda lanzar sus pepinos sin restricción, produciéndose a su vez una auto-activación automática de todo el resto de pepinos que aun queden operativos), pero a su vez, inhibo dicha posibilidad mediante algún tipo de software "autocaducable" de duración 24 hs (por ejemplo), cuya clave de supresión solo tienen el comandante supremo y algunos más de su estricto círculo de confianza.
Así, una vez activada, a su vez queda inhibida la posibilidad de un lanzamiento "espontaneo". Eso sí, siempre y cuando el portador del inhibidor siga vivo y vaya refrescando la inhibición día a día.
Un magnicidio, o un ataque preventivo masivo solo demoraría unas horas un contraataque mortal del resto operativo estratégico que pudiese quedar.


----------



## John Nash (23 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> +1
> 
> El conflicto en Ucrania es una salpicaduras para los intereses estratégicos de EEUU. China es la amenaza para EEUU y no Rusia con ridículo PIB.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Subestimar a un adversario por su PIB y no por el daño económico que te puede causar conduce al desastre:


----------



## NPI (23 Mar 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> Muy bien, fuera esos hijos de la gran puta


----------



## Cosmopolita (23 Mar 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> En 1949 apenas habian hecho su primer ensayo nuclear.



Pero aquella bomba no era una construcción soviética.


Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (23 Mar 2022)

Otro alto oficial ruso eliminado en los últimos días











Putler como que se va a cargar al mongol rumor nada confirmado ya a metido a varios en "Arresto domiciliario" 









Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Bajas infligidas a Rusia según Ucrania
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fue colocado un articulo en una agencia oficial rusa hace unos días donde admitían casi 10 mil muertos pero horas después fue censurado 

y en lo que respecta al equipamiento pesado perdido es lo suficiente para equipar a 3 divisiones blindadas posiblemente hasta 4 osea todo un ejercito blindado


----------



## Proletario Blanco (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## delhierro (23 Mar 2022)

carlosito dijo:


> Pesimismo a granel, siempre me lo ha parecido, aunque no cabe duda que ha sido sensato en cuanto al tema militar; lo político es otra cosa, de todas maneras su escepticismo a lo ruso (cual a veces puede ser una cualidad) a veces cansa.
> 
> Yo la verdad no veo como va a hacer el ejército Ucraniano, así tenga reservas todavía, pero lo cierto es que se debería ya ayudar a las Milicias de Donetsk, esa situación en la zona esta dura en cuanto avances y ya es hora que los rusos hagan algo especial para caer esas plazas.
> 
> Los rusos están aplicando algo similar en la guerra de siria golpeando zonas de insumos y estrategicas que impiden una respuesta unificada e inmediata. Ahora esto recuerda un poco la guerra del pacifico entre 1943 y 1944 luego del Guadalcanal. Es buena estrategia agotar los Ucranianos, pero el tiempo es precioso, mientras Ucrania occidental sigue ahí a la expectativa.



El tiempo es precioso si admites que Putin quiere algo más de lo que dice. Yo no tengo tan claro que piense anexionarse nada.

Si esa fuera su intención habrian matado al ucraniano, hubiera arriado la bandera ucraniana y habrian dicho publicamente que zonas se iban a quedar. Esto ultimo hubiera hecho salir por pies a los no afines y dado animo a los prorrusos para salir a recibir a los rusos.

Si se ve la pintura completa y sin prejuicios. Todo cuadra con las intenciones oficiales de Putin. Y creo que cuando lleguen al 100% de las republicas , y machacadas las fabricas militares, las reservas de material sovietico y desnazificado el este ( en el oeste no van a entrar salvo para fijar allí parte del ejercito ucranino ) , Putin se sentara con el payasete para llegar a un acuerdo. 

Claro que occidente no le levantara las sanciones jamas, y como parece que se da cuenta esto puede cambiar en las proximas semanas.


----------



## Mabuse (23 Mar 2022)

hartman dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 996321



Ahora entiendo porqué pedían bragas en el maidán.


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

Mapa actualizado de las protestas de agricultores, pescadores, camioneros, trabajadores de la construcción, taxistas y, simplemente, separatistas corsos por la subida vertiginosa de los precios de los carburantes a partir del 23 de marzo de 2022.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35734

_Mapa de Francia en el enlace_


----------



## kelden (23 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> El rublo es moneda FIAT, como todas las del planeta. Ya es imposible la vinculación al patrón oro. A*l menos deberías tener económicas antes de hablar tan alegremente de cosas que desconoces amigo,* yo la verdad no se donde sacais esos eslóganes sin sentido. Es que además denominar la moneda en oro no evita la inflación, como se vio en la República de Weimar.
> En serio, dejadlo.



Dicen los economistas que que el economista es el gestor de los recursos finitos, escasos o disponibles. Eso es rotundamente falso. Los que gestionan los recursos limitados han sido de toda la puta vida los INGENIEROS. Los economistas son los popes que le cuentan al tipo que se parte la chepa ordeñado vacas o poniendo ladrillos, que la sociedad tiene que funcionar así: unos trabajando y otros rascándosela, porque hay unos dioses llamados Propiedad Privada, Ánimo de Lucro, Acumulación de Capital que son nuestro altar de divinidades y que tienen esos nombres tan chulis, que son mucho más aceptables e impersonales que Odin, Jupiter o Spiderman. Vulgo y resumiendo: putos magufos.

El ingeniero planifica conforme a leyes naturales bien establecidas. El magufo, sumo sacerdote del Santo Euro, pronostica en base a sus contactos sociales y su experiencia corrupta y picaresca.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (23 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> 21 de marzo de 2022. Región de Kiev. trincheras de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.



Me da pena ver que llaman trincheras a una zanja de 40 metros hecha con la excavadora del albañil del pueblo. 
Pese a dominar la propaganda online Ucrania no parece tener ejército, solo vemos vídeos de milicianos voluntarios en grupos de a 5 como mucho. La mayoría de las veces son dos amigos, uno grabando al otro.
Por contra hemos visto columnas rusas de kilómetros, y filas de artillería pesada con 20 tios flanqueando cada tanque.
Zelensky debería terminar en el infierno por llevar a su pueblo a esta locura.


----------



## delhierro (23 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Dicen los economistas que que el economista es el gestor de los recursos finitos, escasos o disponibles. Eso es rotundamente falso. Los que gestionan los recursos limitados han sido de toda la puta vida los INGENIEROS. Los economistas son los popes que le cuentan al tipo que se parte la chepa ordeñado vacas o poniendo ladrillos, que la sociedad tiene que funcionar así: unos trabajando y otros rascándosela, porque hay unos dioses llamados Propiedad Privada, Ánimo de Lucro, Acumulación de Capital que son nuestro altar de divinidades y que tienen esos nombres tan chulis, que son mucho más aceptables e impersonales que Odin, Jupiter o Spiderman. Vulgo y resumiendo: putos magufos.
> 
> El ingeniero planifica conforme a leyes naturales bien establecidas. El magufo, sumo sacerdote del Santo Euro, pronostica en base a sus contactos sociales y su experiencia corrupta y picaresca.



Ademas con sus magicos poderes convierte 10 en 100 en 1000 o en lo que haga falta ...mientras haya tontos que acepten el pago. El problema ahora es que uno de los tontos quiere dejar de serlo. La cosa se puede poner existencial, y eso acojona.


----------



## Epicii (23 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Otro alto oficial ruso eliminado en los últimos días
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shoigu no esta perdido, esta en un bunker de siberia. Es uno de los que tiene los codigos de lanzamiento, junto con Putin.

Acaso no vio la cantidad de vuelos de aviones militares de altos mandos al este la ultima semana. No pueden permitirse un golpe que los decapite


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (23 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Mañana sale llorando, las tías aguantan bien el dolor, pero no la presión psicológica.



Lei hace muchos años un libro donde el interrogador de la Gestapo lo unico que tuvo que hacer para que una señora confesara es explicarle que si queria ir al lavabo y no mearse encima delante de todos los policias, despues de hacerle beber un monton de agua, empezara a cantar.


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

Por desgracia, la posición de Polonia y Hungría sobre Ucrania es diferente. Mientras que Polonia hace lo que puede para ayudar a Ucrania y a los refugiados, Hungría frena ostensiblemente la política de sanciones. 

Orban está construyendo una central nuclear con dinero ruso


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

Chernigov hoy.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35733

_Video en el enlace con columnas de humo_


----------



## Zappa (23 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Acabas de definir a las monedas FIAT.
> Las monedas Fiat representan TODO lo que tiene el país, incluyendo los recursos naturales, el oro, los tanques y las putas.



¿Y qué tenemos en occidente?

Pregunto.

Porque los recursos no están aquí, y las industrias tampoco.

Y si Rusia continúa expropiando y se le une alguien más... ¿entonces qué?



> ¿Ves a lo que me refiero cuando digo que mejor no especular sobre lo que no se sabe?



Mucho mejor escuchar a los expertos.
Los que nos llevaron a 2008 y nos "salvaron", ¿verdad?



> Para cualquiera con media carrera de económicas, ver a un tipo hablar del fin de las monedas Fiat es como escuchar a uno hablando del éxito de hacer Vudú.








Argumento ad verecundiam - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Te pongo varios ejemplos que vivieron SIGLOS de ideas totalmente erróneas:






Éter (elemento) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org












Teoría del flogisto - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org












Teoría geocéntrica - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Y una de coñomía:









Mercantilismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





No se podían debatir, claro, porque siempre surgía gente que decía: *"A callar y a escuchar a los expertos"*

Ah, por cierto. La coñomía dista mucho de ser ciencia. 

Las ciencias son otra cosa:







Los coñomistas no están en el gráfico.

¿Será por algo?


----------



## MiguelLacano (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

Los residentes de Chernihiv informan que un tal Leonid Hoda escapó por el corredor humanitario.

Los círculos antifascistas informan que Hoda pasó por medidas de filtración y fue detenido.

Una coincidencia interesante es que en la misma área, su homónimo Leonid Alekseevich Hoda, el comandante de la 1.ª brigada de tanques, escapó del cerco y dejó los restos de la brigada a su adjunto.

Nota. edición - El coronel L. Hoda el 10 de marzo de 2022, por decreto No. 122/2022, recibió el título de "Héroe de Ucrania".


----------



## carlosito (23 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> El tiempo es precioso si admites que Putin quiere algo más de lo que dice. Yo no tengo tan claro que piense anexionarse nada.
> 
> Si esa fuera su intención habrian matado al ucraniano, hubiera arriado la bandera ucraniana y habrian dicho publicamente que zonas se iban a quedar. Esto ultimo hubiera hecho salir por pies a los no afines y dado animo a los prorrusos para salir a recibir a los rusos.
> 
> ...



Con el tiempo me refiero a concluir las acciones de guerra primordiales, no pienso tampoco que le interese algo más de territorio. Ya se están viendo mercenarios y aunque por ahora todo se ve muy lánguido, el escenario puede cambiar.


----------



## MiguelLacano (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (23 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> No tiene por qué ser oro.
> Rusia puede poner de colateral de su moneda sus recursos naturales.
> China, su industria.
> 
> ...



Vamos a tener que emigrar al metaverso ....


----------



## NPI (23 Mar 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> ¿han ejecutado ya a Putin?


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Mariupol
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 996477
> Ver archivo adjunto 996479



joder, no han dejado piedra sobre piedra.


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

¿Realmente va a suceder esto? Rusia y Bielorrusia suprimirán a partir del 1 de abril las tarifas de las llamadas entrantes en itinerancia en el Estado de la Unión.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35736


----------



## cobasy (23 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> +1
> 
> El conflicto en Ucrania es una salpicaduras para los intereses estratégicos de EEUU. China es la amenaza para EEUU y no Rusia con ridículo PIB.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Eso...no quería las uvas que estaban verdes.


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (23 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> El tiempo es precioso si admites que Putin quiere algo más de lo que dice. Yo no tengo tan claro que piense anexionarse nada.
> 
> Si esa fuera su intención habrian matado al ucraniano, hubiera arriado la bandera ucraniana y habrian dicho publicamente que zonas se iban a quedar. Esto ultimo hubiera hecho salir por pies a los no afines y dado animo a los prorrusos para salir a recibir a los rusos.
> 
> ...



Esa es la intención de occidente, restricciones de suministros y movilidad.

Agenda 2030.

El avispero del Este Ucraniano era de lo más inestable del planeta hace años otra cosa es que nos hayamos enterado ahora.


----------



## ProfeInsti (23 Mar 2022)

*Ucrania denuncia la utilización de un arma química cerca de Kiev: 
"Los invasores rusos usaron fósforo blanco"*


----------



## Mabuse (23 Mar 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Lei hace muchos años un libro donde el interrogador de la Gestapo lo unico que tuvo que hacer para que una señora confesara es explicarle que si queria ir al lavabo y no mearse encima delante de todos los policias, despues de hacerle beber un monton de agua, empezara a cantar.



Sin embargo otros gestapo no conseguían nada tras arrancarles las uñas.


----------



## capitán almeida (23 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Por desgracia, la posición de Polonia y Hungría sobre Ucrania es diferente. Mientras que Polonia hace lo que puede para ayudar a Ucrania y a los refugiados, Hungría frena ostensiblemente la política de sanciones.
> 
> Orban está construyendo una central nuclear con dinero ruso



La diferencia entre un lacayo y un político que defiende los intereses de su pueblo, como pa entenderlo en Génova


----------



## Discordante (23 Mar 2022)

Ahi lo dejo.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (23 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¿Y qué tenemos en occidente?
> 
> Pregunto.
> 
> ...



Eres TU el que ha definido las monedas FIAT perfectamente sin ni siquiera saberlo. Yo no tengo que añadir nada.
Pero si me dices que Europa no tiene recursos y Zimbawe tiene las minas de oro y cobre, pues mira, tu opinión no vale nada porque no sabes de lo que hablas. Sin acritud.
Nunca es tarde para hacerse powerpointista, lo sorprendente es que ninguno lo hacéis aun sabiendo que se trabaja menos y se cobra bastante más.


----------



## delhierro (23 Mar 2022)

carlosito dijo:


> Con el tiempo me refiero a concluir las acciones de guerra primordiales, no pienso tampoco que le interese algo más de territorio. Ya se están viendo mercenarios y aunque por ahora todo se ve muy lánguido, el escenario puede cambiar.



Si se admite qeu solo quiere las republicas, Lugansk 93% y Donenks 55%. Las tropas que se oponen no van a recibir refuerzos. Los pueden machacar 1 o 2 semanas más tranquilamente.

Los rusos han entrado en mode defensa en gran parte de los otros frentes, van a tener poquisimas bajas. El problema es atacar , defenderse con control del aire es muy comodo.

Esto para los rusos no es una guerra, es una operación "policial". Si quisieran anexiones, y se hubieran puesto en modo guerra y no habrian movido 100.000 tios ( el resto son republicanos ) , habrian hecho una movilización parcial, y mandado 500.000. 

Yo no vi claro desde el principio el plan politico, joder es que no hay plan. El tio es honrado, quiere hacer lo que dice. Otra cosa es que luego la realidad tiene su propia inercia.


----------



## Mabuse (23 Mar 2022)

Cinco grados allí es como 35 en Sevilla ¿no?


----------



## Ancient Warrior (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## MAEZAL (23 Mar 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> Esto precisamente muestra que el ejército Ruso no es un ejército moderno en la mayoría de sus facetas.
> 
> De nada sirve tener 12000 tanques si no controlas el aire. Esas columnas blindadas serían reventadas en cuestión de horas por la aviación yankee fácilmente.
> 
> Contra ucrania te puede valer (y ni eso después de todos los javelin y NLAW que tienen), pero contra la OTAN no sirven de nada.



Los tanques ya se sabía que les está pasando el sol por la puerta. Lo que es nuevo es que un portaaviones con sus 50 cazas y sus 3000 marineros pueda desaparecer en un abrir y cerrar de ojos con un misil hiper sónico.


----------



## delhierro (23 Mar 2022)

Andriu_ZGZ dijo:


> Esa es la intención de occidente, restricciones de suministros y movilidad.
> 
> Agenda 2030.
> 
> El avispero del Este Ucraniano era de lo más inestable del planeta hace años otra cosa es que nos hayamos enterado ahora.



Alugnos nos enteramos en 2013. Y esto se veia venir, Putin lo ha retrasado todo lo que ha podido, hasta que le han arrinconado. Y a mi no me parece el gran maestro del ajedrez. Pero reconozco que no queria lios , y que tiene paciencia. El problema de ese tipo de gente es que se carga de razon, y cuando estalla te puede sorprender.


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

Algo sigue ardiendo en Chernihiv.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35739

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

Todo mi apoyo al valiente pueblo ucraniano que está luchando por su libertad y soberanía. Si reciben el armamento moderno adecuado, se bastan y sobran para echar de su tierra a los imperialistas rusos. 

Ahora mismo representan al mundo libre frente a la dictadura putinesca. 

No es casualidad que los que huyen de la dictadura y buscan la democracia siempre vayan hacia Occidente y no a Rusia.


----------



## delhierro (23 Mar 2022)

Dentro de las ciudades. Los rusos han dejado de avanzar, salvo en el este. Y los ucranianos no van a salir a campo abierto. Menos bajas para los rusos que se limitaran al bombardeo selectivo.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (23 Mar 2022)

carlosito dijo:


> Pesimismo a granel, siempre me lo ha parecido, aunque no cabe duda que ha sido sensato en cuanto al tema militar; lo político es otra cosa, de todas maneras su escepticismo a lo ruso (cual a veces puede ser una cualidad) a veces cansa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los ucranianos sencillamente *no pueden salir a campo abierto* y mover tropas para acudir a ningun lado; la supremacia aerea rusa los destrozaria.

La unica tactica que pueden utilizar es atrincherase en pueblos y ciudades, ya que los rusos van con cuidado de evitar "daños colaterales" y emboscar u organizar contraataques locales.

Ya hemos visto que les puede pasar cuando se les ocurre montar un campamento militar, como el de la frontera polaca, sin estar rodeados de poblacion civil.


----------



## ProfeInsti (23 Mar 2022)

Fuentes ucranianas han denunciado este miércoles que *el Ejército ruso empleó fósforo blanco*, un arma química ilegal, según la Convención de Armas Químicas de 1997, cerca de Irpin y de Hostomel, en el área metropolitana de Kiev.


"El 22 de marzo, tarde por la noche, los invasores rusos utilizaron fósforo prohibido *en los suburbios noroccidentales de Kiev*", 
ha afirmado el alcalde de Irpin, Oleksandr Markushyn.


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

#Map_Novorossiya, Batalla por Verkhnetoretsk, para el período del 20 al 23 de marzo de 2022


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (23 Mar 2022)

Crímenes de Adolf Putler = Carnicero de gente blanca 

Durante el sitio de Mariupol por los invasores rusos murió la joven gimnasta Yekaterina Dyachenko. Así lo informó su entrenadora Anastasia Meshchanenkova.

Putler = Carnicero de eslavos 

Igualito que Jitler 

Y no me vengan con la mierda del Dombass el Dombass lo volvio mierda Putler lleno eso de terroristas y les encerró ahí 



John Nash dijo:


> Subestimar a un adversario por su PIB y no por el daño económico que te puede causar conduce al desastre:



El ejercito Afgano debido a su estructura tribal decidió no pelear Putler parece que aposto todo a esa misma carta lo que dije yo muchas veces si el ejercito Ucraniano no se repliega esto iba a ser una carnicería de terribles

Para USA mantener al ejercito Ucraniano 1 semana operativo = Mas barato que Afganistán sin vidas de USA en juego

Osea es la receta de un desastre para Putler




Epicii dijo:


> Shoigu no esta perdido, esta en un bunker de siberia. Es uno de los que tiene los codigos de lanzamiento, junto con Putin.
> 
> Acaso no vio la cantidad de vuelos de aviones militares de altos mandos al este la ultima semana. No pueden permitirse un golpe que los decapite



Igualito seria otro dictador de mierda mas típicos gorilas bananeros estilo Idi Ami 

Gorbachov se los dijo hace años única solución es transparencia democrática el sistema dictatorial les hunde y aísla cada vez mas


----------



## Zappa (23 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Eres TU el que ha definido las monedas FIAT perfectamente sin ni siquiera saberlo. Yo no tengo que añadir nada.
> Pero si me dices que Europa no tiene recursos y Zimbawe tiene las minas de oro y cobre, pues mira, tu opinión no vale nada porque no sabes de lo que hablas. Sin acritud.



Sin ninguna, claro está.

¿Podrías, no obstante, explicarme en qué está equivocado mi planteamiento?

Y si es posible, en el contexto de HOY. 
No de antes de la invasión y rotura de la baraja.

Lo pregunto porque la actitud de "eres tan ignorante que no merece la pena ni contestarte" no me termina de aclarar nada.

Sin acritud, claro. 



> Nunca es tarde para hacerse powerpointista, lo sorprendente es que ninguno lo hacéis aun sabiendo que se trabaja menos y se cobra bastante más.



Ok, pues como profesión de futuro, la veo catastrófica, pero ese debo ser yo.

Más que nada porque empieza el proceso de adelgazamiento de grasa económica en occidente, y muuuuuuuuuuuchos powerpointistas se van a ver en la puta calle.

Los buenos técnicos siempre tenemos trabajo, en cambio.


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *Ucrania denuncia la utilización de un arma química cerca de Kiev:
> "Los invasores rusos usaron fósforo blanco"*



Otia, como ellos hacian en el Donbass...


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

Unos países van a tener ganancias, y otros pérdidas. A Europa siempre le toca poner los muertos y las pérdidas.


----------



## ProfeInsti (23 Mar 2022)

* Ucrania denuncia la utilización de un arma química cerca de Kiev:
"Los invasores rusos usaron fósforo blanco"
* Alemania será el núcleo de la Fuerza Militar Europea.
* Ucrania ha cifrado en 15.600 los soldados rusos muertos.
* Inglaterra dice que las tropas rusas se están "reorganizando" para
una ofensiva a gran escala.
* La OTAN acordará el despliegue de 4 batallones de combate en
Eslovaquia, Hungría, Polonia y Bulgaria.
* Suecia entragará 5.000 armas anticarro más a Ucrania.
* Rusia jamás será invadida para eso están las armas nucleares.
* Polonia expulsa a 45 diplomáticos rusos por supuesto espionaje.


----------



## PutoNWO (23 Mar 2022)

Otanistas os deseo la peor de las muertes con el peor de los cánceres posibles


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Peineto (23 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Esto he leído y no sé si es verdad:
> 
> _Un detalle importante: los rublos se compran en la bolsa de San Petersburgo... Con oro.
> 
> _



No seas roñica y cita fuente, córcholis.


----------



## Zappa (23 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

Si para algo sirve esta guerra es por lo menos para reconocer lo grande que es la libertad y la democracia, no sabemos lo que tenemos.....Regímenes autoritarios e imperialistas que quieren imponer y arrebatar todo lo que huele a Libertad....


----------



## Cosmopolita (23 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Polonia expulsa a 45 diplomáticos rusos por supuesto espionaje.



A petición de Servicio de la Seguridad Interna (contrainteligencia polaca civil). Según dicha institución, estaban llevando a cabo actitudes contrarias a los intereses de Polonia y que estaban bajo paraguas diplomático.



Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fulcrum29smt (23 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> LA VVS tiene un inventario grande pero carencias importantes en AEW&C y en capacidades de bombardeo todo tiempo. Tampoco tiene aviones furtivos. Están un poco como Alemania en 1939, los alemanes tenían una planificación para 1944 que les habría permitido machacar a la Royal Navy. La RAF y lo que se les pusiera por delante. Pero en 1939 estaban muy altas.
> 
> Los rusos hace 20 años estaban en la nada y su momento óptimo para una guerra es 2030, cuando ya tendrán alistados algunos centenares de aviones 5G y corregidas otras carencias. Ahora son una fuerza grande pero con enormes debilidades precisamente están en medio de varios programas de renovación.




El ORBAT más actualizado que he visto esta en el foro de los RKKA.


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

*El Ministerio de Economía alemán calificó la intención de Rusia de pagar el gas en rublos como una violación de los contratos.*


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (23 Mar 2022)

@rejon estás bien?


----------



## Salamandra (23 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Al mejor postor.. o posponiendo decisión.

Esos s400 ¿no están capados para intervenir en contra del dueño de la patente?. No creo que se vendieran libres a un país limítrofe


----------



## Discordante (23 Mar 2022)

MAEZAL dijo:


> Los tanques ya se sabía que les está pasando el sol por la puerta. Lo que es nuevo es que un portaaviones con sus 50 cazas y sus 3000 marineros pueda desaparecer en un abrir y cerrar de ojos con un misil hiper sónico.



Y los mismos que los fabrican ahi estan dejandose autenticas millonadas en renovar los Kirov, y el Kuznetsov y construir 2 LHDs de diseño propio. Y los otros que tambien se supone que tienen esos misiles 3/4 de lo mismo con 3-4 portaviones, 7 LHDs, 1 docena de Cruceros gigantescos...

Uno ya no sabe que pensar.


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

*La exsecretaria de Estado de los Estados Unidos, Madeleine Albright, murió a los 84 años.*


----------



## HP LOVECRAFT (23 Mar 2022)

OFF TOPIC o quizas no tanto.Acabo de recordar que hara casi un año un profesor mio de Sistema Politico español,nos explico en clase que aunque se hablaba poco de ello fuera de EEUU ,Joe Biden estaba haciendo una politica de gasto publico excepcional para los parametros de dicho pais.A ello le ayudaba que los democratas poseian el control de ambas camaras.


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Al mejor postor.. o posponiendo decisión.
> 
> Esos s400 ¿no están capados para intervenir en contra del dueño de la patente?. No creo que se vendieran libres a un país limítrofe



Y tanto, y con un emisor de posición, encuanto pasaran la fronera de Meapilandia, unos sendos Kaliber les darian un caluroso recibimiento.


----------



## Impresionante (23 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Fuentes ucranianas han denunciado este miércoles que *el Ejército ruso empleó fósforo blanco*, un arma química ilegal, según la Convención de Armas Químicas de 1997, cerca de Irpin y de Hostomel, en el área metropolitana de Kiev.
> 
> 
> "El 22 de marzo, tarde por la noche, los invasores rusos utilizaron fósforo prohibido *en los suburbios noroccidentales de Kiev*",
> ha afirmado el alcalde de Irpin, Oleksandr Markushyn.



Ese fósforo, en tal remoto caso, se obtiene de las minas de fosfatos que los usanos nos robaron en 1975 y siguen en ello en el Sáhara español


----------



## PutoNWO (23 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *La exsecretaria de Estado de los Estados Unidos, Madeleine Albright, murió a los 84 años.*



Que se pudra esa puta momia. Bastantes muertes ha provocado en sus 84 años. Deberían tirarla a los cerdos como comida


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

*La RKN restringió el acceso a Google News en Rusia.*


----------



## Cosmopolita (23 Mar 2022)

carlosito dijo:


> Los rusos están aplicando algo similar en la guerra de siria golpeando zonas de insumos y estrategicas que impiden una respuesta unificada e inmediata. Ahora esto recuerda un poco la guerra del pacifico entre 1943 y 1944 luego del Guadalcanal. Es buena estrategia agotar los Ucranianos, pero el tiempo es precioso, mientras Ucrania occidental sigue ahí a la expectativa.



Discrepo totalmente, más que nada porque la Guerra en el Pacífico era algo distinto a la guerra terrestre en Europa. 



Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Impresionante (23 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *La exsecretaria de Estado de los Estados Unidos, Madeleine Albright, murió a los 84 años.*



Joder, vaya palo que se muera una persona que ha contribuido a la muerte de miles de otras inocentes


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Mitch Buchanan (23 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El sabrá...porque hasta ahora ni Dios lo sabe.



se debe entonces a un comportamiento irracional de un estado, es decir que no atiende a razones lógicas ?


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa británico solicitó a YouTube que elimine los videos de una conversación entre el secretario de Defensa Wallace y un bromista ruso que, bajo la apariencia del primer ministro ucraniano Denys Shmyhal, le preguntó a Wallace sobre las armas nucleares en Ucrania, sobre la asistencia militar del Reino Unido y sobre la entrada de Ucrania en la OTAN.

La agencia teme que los videos provoquen "riesgos significativos para la seguridad nacional" en Gran Bretaña.

Además, los videos tienen un “efecto destructor de la moral” en el ejército ucraniano, ya que hablan sobre el mal funcionamiento de los misiles antitanque NLAW suministrados por Londres a Ucrania, según el Ministerio de Defensa. La información que Wallace expresó en una conversación con un bromista no es cierta, afirma el ministerio.


----------



## Tierra Azul (23 Mar 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> @rejon estás bien?



es subnormal, repite como loro todo lo qeu suelta la mierdarrea, por cierto bonito retrato de stalin con su uniforme


----------



## Tons of Fear (23 Mar 2022)

Abramovich es también judío.


----------



## arriondas (23 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *El Ministerio de Economía alemán calificó la intención de Rusia de pagar el gas en rublos como una violación de los contratos.*



Y robar sus reservas, cerrarles el espacio aéreo, cerrar canales y poner a su plantilla en la calle, o expulsar a los deportistas rusos acaso es legitimo? Reacción de niño pequeño. Yo lo hago, pero si me lo hacen a mí me cabreo.


----------



## Zappa (23 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *El Ministerio de Economía alemán calificó la intención de Rusia de pagar el gas en rublos como una violación de los contratos.*



¿Podrías poner las fuentes de tales bombazos?

Mil gracias de antebraso.


----------



## delhierro (23 Mar 2022)

121,71 ^5,395%

Y no hay subsidio para todos, porque es general. Vamos a ser más pobres, porque los dirigentes son tan idiotas que estan matado la gallina trucada que nos permitia vivir de puta madre a costa de tontos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

Hoy, en Maryinka, la Milicia Popular de la RPD encontró los cadáveres mutilados de mercenarios extranjeros que lucharon en las filas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Los nazis ucranianos mutilaron a los muertos durante la retirada para ocultar los hechos de emplear mercenarios en sus filas.

“Se encontraron cadáveres en el sótano de la casa, donde las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tenían puntos fortificados. Es práctica habitual rematar y quemar los rostros y cuerpos de los mercenarios para que no sean identificados. Durante los ocho años de la guerra, a menudo nos encontramos con este tipo de hechos.



Spoiler: +18


----------



## Cosmopolita (23 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *La RKN restringió el acceso a Google News en Rusia.*



Polonia ha restringido envío de datos para el sistema Glonass mediante International Laser Ranging Service (ILRS). Desde hace ya 3 semanas.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (23 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *La exsecretaria de Estado de los Estados Unidos, Madeleine Albright, murió a los 84 años.*



Una hija de puta menos.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PutoNWO (23 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa británico solicitó a YouTube que elimine los videos de una conversación entre el secretario de Defensa Wallace y un bromista ruso que, bajo la apariencia del primer ministro ucraniano Denys Shmyhal, le preguntó a Wallace sobre las armas nucleares en Ucrania, sobre la asistencia militar del Reino Unido y sobre la entrada de Ucrania en la OTAN.
> 
> La agencia teme que los videos provoquen "riesgos significativos para la seguridad nacional" en Gran Bretaña.
> 
> Además, los videos tienen un “efecto destructor de la moral” en el ejército ucraniano, ya que hablan sobre el mal funcionamiento de los misiles antitanque NLAW suministrados por Londres a Ucrania, según el Ministerio de Defensa. La información que Wallace expresó en una conversación con un bromista no es cierta, afirma el ministerio.



Retirar vídeos para que los Ucronazis no vean que son inservibles lo que les mandan. Me encanta que los planes salgan bien.

Por cierto y el vídeo? Es para resubirlo editado


----------



## frangelico (23 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *La exsecretaria de Estado de los Estados Unidos, Madeleine Albright, murió a los 84 años.*



Esta ha asesinado en las siete cifras, hay poca gente más criminal en la Historia.


----------



## pegaso (23 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> A ver listo, quienes son los aliados de la putina?



No conozco a la putina.


----------



## coscorron (23 Mar 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


>






Se dan bastante aire el corresponsal con barriguilla a esta tipa???... no??? Por cierto que ha ido a buscar un coche que se ha metido un piño para sacar imagenes de algo bombardeado o como???


----------



## Cosmopolita (23 Mar 2022)

Tons of Fear dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 996551
> 
> 
> 
> Abramovich es también judío.



Como buena parte de obligarcas rusos que ya están en Israel. Israel haciendo amigos con Arabía Saudí y con Turquía. Que cosas 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Marchamaliano (23 Mar 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Una hija de puta menos.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



¿A ésta no le dieron el tratamiento del vampiro Soros?

Me soprende que la susodicha era checa.


----------



## coscorron (23 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *El Ministerio de Economía alemán calificó la intención de Rusia de pagar el gas en rublos como una violación de los contratos.*



Y las sanciones impuestas de manera unilateral o el impedir abrir NordStream II que tal ...?? No se ponen ni coloraos ...


----------



## capitán almeida (23 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *La exsecretaria de Estado de los Estados Unidos, Madeleine Albright, murió a los 84 años.*



Joder, pedazo de lazo negro en la bacinilla hoy


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

⚡La situación operativa en Mariupol el 23 de marzo.


----------



## kelden (23 Mar 2022)

Es que no hay batallas. Los ukros se han escondido en las ciudades y los otros esperan fuera. Mientras bombardean todos los almacenes de armas, munición, cuarteles, fábricas, aeropuertos, sistemas antiaereos que asoman el morro, etc....etc....


----------



## John Nash (23 Mar 2022)

La CNMV pierde la batalla legal por mantener secreto el expediente de la multa a Borrell


El Supremo rechaza un recurso del supervisor y solo admitirá preservar ciertas partes




elpais.com





*La multa a Borrell*
La CNMV impuso una multa de 30.000 euros al exministro socialista y actual Alto Representante de la UE para Asuntos Exteriores por infracción muy grave por usar información privilegiada en 2015 en la venta de acciones de Abengoa. Borrell vendió “por cuenta de un tercero” (su exesposa, Carolina Mayeur) 10.000 acciones por un importe de 9.030 euros el 24 de noviembre de 2015, *justo dos días antes de que Abengoa presentara el preconcurso de acreedores y las acciones se desplomasen en Bolsa, con caídas del 52% y del 29,7% en las dos siguientes jornadas.*

Democracias liberales y tal...


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Al mejor postor.. o posponiendo decisión.
> 
> Esos s400 ¿no están capados para intervenir en contra del dueño de la patente?. No creo que se vendieran libres a un país limítrofe



1º Por contrato no se pueden trasladar o vender a otro país.
2º No creo que a Turquía le interese enemistarse ahora con Rusia. Aunque es miembro de la OTAN, en tema de negocios prefiere a Rusia.
3º Los Patriot y los F-35 son pura chatarra y son turcos, no idiotas.


----------



## Boba Fet II (23 Mar 2022)

Josef Korbel - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Ese es el padre de la satanista madeleine albright.Tipicos rasgos eslavos de toda la vida de dios,notese la ironia....


----------



## Impresionante (23 Mar 2022)

RÍO DE JANEIRO (Sputnik) —, según afirmó este miércoles el presidente del Banco Central, Roberto Campos Neto.

"Hay una noticia que puede ser potencialmente muy buena cuando vemos los efectos de los choques de la guerra para Brasil", dijo en un evento promovido por el Tribunal de Cuentas de la Unión [TCU] y la Federación de las Industrias del Estado de Sao Paulo (FIESP), según recoge el diario Valor Económico.
Campos Neto cree que Brasil puede beneficiarse del aumento de precios de minerales y alimentos: "La parte de minerales es positiva para Brasil, porque es exportador; la parte de alimentos también, si Brasil tiene fertilizantes es positivo porque el país es exportador", dijo.
En su opinión, la escasez en el mundo y los problemas logísticos derivados del conflicto *abren una ventana de oportunidad para que Brasil *se coloque dentro de las cadenas globales de valor.
"Brasil no se insirió en las cadenas globales de valor, ahora tenemos la oportunidad de estar presentes, esa es la gran oportunidad para Brasil ante lo que está sucediendo en el mundo", aseguró.
El presidente del Banco Central también dijo que la crisis reciente de energía en el mundo, agravada por el conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania, significa un paso atrás en la transición verde hacia la energía limpia, aunque a largo plazo cree que volverá con más fuerza.


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

Avión no tripulado corrige el ataque.

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha publicado imágenes de la destrucción de posiciones enemigas y equipo militar.

El fuego de artillería, corregido desde un dron destruyó una batería de artillería y una posición de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania camuflada en el bosque.

@anna_noticias


----------



## arriondas (23 Mar 2022)

¿Ese no es el Alberto Sicilia, aka Principia Marsupia? Pues sí que le ha dado a los vareniki y al salo...


----------



## Funci-vago (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fauna iberica (23 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *La exsecretaria de Estado de los Estados Unidos, Madeleine Albright, murió a los 84 años.*



Me ha alegrado lo que queda del día, una genocida menos.


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

_Una buena noticia está noche. Espero que arda en el infierno (si es que existe)_

Madeleine Albright, la criminal de guerra no condenada, responsable de la muerte de un gran número de civiles, ha muerto.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35741


----------



## Fauna iberica (23 Mar 2022)

Ucrania se pone a chillar le a Hungría, están nerviositos de ver cómo algunos se desmarcan del seguidismo al IV reich de la UE.


----------



## yawo123 (23 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Ucrania se pone a chillar le a Hungría, están nerviositos de ver cómo algunos se desmarcan del seguidismo al IV reich de la UE.



Ucrania con la progresia y soros


----------



## bigmaller (23 Mar 2022)

Ese el puto gordo del otro dio que me causo la ulcera con el Mall de kiev!!


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

*⚡Se informa que en Mariupol, las fuerzas de la RPD, con el apoyo de un destacamento de la Guardia Rusa de Chechenia, llegaron a Azovstal, aislando la base del regimiento Azov del centro de la ciudad*


----------



## NPI (23 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El asesor del Presidente Putin en materia de cambio climático, Ruslan Edelgeriev, ha confirmado la dimisión de Anatoly Chubais.
> 
> El cambio climático es grave en Rusia
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/35641





> *Anatoli Borísovich Chubáis* es un político ruso, más conocido por su *participación* en la *privatización rusa* y la consecuente *aparición *de los *magnates rusos*.


----------



## yawo123 (23 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Y robar sus reservas, cerrarles el espacio aéreo, cerrar canales y poner a su plantilla en la calle, o expulsar a los deportistas rusos acaso es legitimo? Reacción de niño pequeño. Yo lo hago, pero si me lo hacen a mí me cabreo.



Normal, Alemania no tiene soberanía desde que perdió la segunda guerra mundial.
Si no es por EEUU no existiría


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

Equipo ucraniano destruido y capturado.


----------



## Tierra Azul (23 Mar 2022)

oficialmente Pedrito el del pzoe (mas bien la versión Suresnes con trazos de la CIA) ha dado a conocer su condición de nanzi y protanico mandando armamento ejpanol a los nanzis. Y dice ser de izquierdas el pelao este.....


----------



## PutoNWO (23 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *⚡Se informa que en Mariupol, las fuerzas de la RPD, con el apoyo de un destacamento de la Guardia Rusa de Chechenia, llegaron a Azovstal, aislando la base del regimiento Azov del centro de la ciudad*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 996568



Mandando un Kalibr a esos cerdos. Cuantos más Nazis muertos, menos muertes provocaran estos


----------



## explorador (23 Mar 2022)

Rusos vuelta y vuelta, me nutre ver a los crimínales volar por los aires


----------



## kelden (23 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La CNMV pierde la batalla legal por mantener secreto el expediente de la multa a Borrell
> 
> 
> El Supremo rechaza un recurso del supervisor y solo admitirá preservar ciertas partes
> ...



Y por 9.000 putos euros se pringa así? Que puto desgraciao ....


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Mar 2022)

Es como el BIXO que supuestamente existe pero...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (23 Mar 2022)

off topic

Globalistes otanistes, aquí vuestro credo


----------



## PutoNWO (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dula (23 Mar 2022)

*Anatoly Chubais, veterano asesor de Putin, renuncia a su cargo y abandona Rusia*

El avance de Rusia se frena y los frentes se estabilizan por la resistencia de Ucrania 





__





Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, noticias de última hora en directo | Anatoly Chubais, veterano asesor de Putin, renuncia a su cargo y abandona Rusia


Primera defección de importancia en el entorno de Putin por la guerra en Ucrania. Anatoly Chubais, un político liberal en la órbita del poder desde la




www.elmundo.es






A ver si renunciaran todos, pero sin abandonar Rusia. Al menos no sin antes de haber quitado de enmedio al psicópata Putín.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## PutoNWO (23 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> off topic
> 
> Globalistes otanistes, aquí vuestro credo



CSI a esa perra?


----------



## Seronoser (23 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Los están demoliendo. No van a dejar nada que se parezca a una fuerza armada en "restoUcronazia"...



Occidente no lo esperarìa, pero aquí en Burbuja lo sabemos desde el 24 de febrero


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (23 Mar 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> ¿No es un T-34/85?



Es un T-34-76 Mod 42-43


----------



## Gotthard (23 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Modificar los contratos y acuerdos firmados no va a ser tan fácil



¿Quieres gas? 
Havre jrande


----------



## PutoNWO (23 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> off topic
> 
> Globalistes otanistes, aquí vuestro credo



Después dicen que Putin está en contra del lgtbi , viendo este anuncio está claro porqué. Enfermos satanistas


----------



## NPI (23 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Suecia y Finlandia dicen que no son países neutrales y abren la puerta a unirse a la OTAN por la amenaza rusa*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*27 febrero 2022* 


> Suecia y Finlandia son países NEUTRALES eso para empezar. Pero si sus gobiernos quieren ser MARIONETAS del otro lado del Atlántico Norte tendrán que atenerse a las consecuencias.
> 
> Y una última cosa, lo de permitir dar voto al pueblo para decidir ese asunto tan trascendental se ve que no es del agrado de los PROPAGANDISTAS del foro.



 Guerra en Ucrania XV


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

El ridiculo de la prensa globalista y los que se creen sus chorradas va a ser,dejando al margen los muertos por ambos bandos,una de las imagenes de esta operacion militar especial


----------



## rober713 (23 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Le he enseñado el video a mi parienta y sin entender nada ha dicho: Esa se lo tiene muy creído.



Hablan en ucraniano, no en ruso, asi que literal no os puedo decir, basicamente le preguntan nombre, a que unidad estaban asignadas y si tenian relacion con militares, la chulita contesta que solo se dedicaban a tema de telecomunicaciones y que no sabe nada mas...el tonito de prepotencia con el que habla no hace falta traducir....bienvenida al mundo real pravosheki, que ostion te has llevado


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Mar 2022)

ministro de defensa de Lituania


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2022)

Es el twittero Principia Marsupia. Tiene doble protección barriga-kevlar.


----------



## Burbujo II (23 Mar 2022)

*Alemania dice que exigencia de pagar el gas ruso en rublos es una "ruptura de contrato" *

Alemania consideró este miércoles como una "ruptura de contrato" la decisión rusa de exigir el pago en rublos, y ya no en dólares o euros, de sus exportaciones de gas a la Unión Europea (UE).

Esa exigencia "constituye una ruptura de contrato", declaró el ministro alemán de Economía, Robert Habeck, en una conferencia de prensa en Berlín. "Ahora vamos a discutir con nuestros socios europeos para decidir cómo responder a esa demanda", añadió.









Alemania dice que exigencia de pagar el gas ruso en rublos es una "ruptura de contrato"


Alemania dice que exigencia de pagar el gas ruso en rublos es una "ruptura de contrato"




www.infobae.com


----------



## giovachapin (23 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *La exsecretaria de Estado de los Estados Unidos, Madeleine Albright, murió a los 84 años.*



Vaya una buena noticia entre tanta mierda, una otanista menos en el mundo.


----------



## Gotthard (23 Mar 2022)

El Cano dijo:


> Tengo muchos amigos en la comunidad polaca en los EE.UU. Para más señas, este tipo de comunidades se suelen agrupar en torno a las Iglesias, donde además de misa tienen sus clases de polaco, la catequesis de los nenes y demás. Como anécdota, he visto más misas en polaco de las que podríais creer.
> 
> En cualquier caso, desde el principio están recolectando dinero, hablo de remesas de 4 cifras, que mandan cada pocos días a la gente de allí para comprar comida y ropa. He visto fotos y vídeos de familiares de amigos (en sus teléfonos, no en Twitter) con una ucraniana y sus mochuelos durmiendo en su casa.
> 
> ...



Pues en lvov en 1942 y 1943 nadie lo diria.


----------



## kelden (23 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *Alemania dice que exigencia de pagar el gas ruso en rublos es una "ruptura de contrato" *
> 
> Alemania consideró este miércoles como una "ruptura de contrato" la decisión rusa de exigir el pago en rublos, y ya no en dólares o euros, de sus exportaciones de gas a la Unión Europea (UE).
> 
> ...



Quieres gas? Aprovecha la oportunidad o la siguiente será devuélveme todo lo que me has robao (en rublos también) y paga el gas en rublos o yuanes. Ah! y mándame un cargamento de vírgenes para los kadirovitas que andan estresaos ....


----------



## Trajanillo (23 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Después dicen que Putin está en contra del lgtbi , viendo este anuncio está claro porqué. Enfermos satanistas



Coño es que merecemos que nos nukeen hasta el exterminio..


----------



## Trajanillo (23 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Quieres gas? Aprovecha la oportunidad o la siguiente será devuélveme todo lo que me has robao (en rublos también) y paga el gas en rublos o yuanes. Ah! y mándame un cargamento de vírgenes para los kadirovitas que andan estresaos ....



Pues que renuncien al contrato y al gas, mira tu que problema...


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (23 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> me pregunto que estaran pensando las elites de mujeres triunfadorash que entiende de economia ante lo que se nos viene encima?



AÑOCHE TUVE UN SUEÑO:
VI PADRES PUTEADOS QUE DURANTE AÑOS HABÍAN ESTADO SIENDO EXPOLIADOS POR SUS EX, CHANTAJEADOS, AMENAZADOS ALGUNOS CON NO PODER VER A SUS HIJOS, ETC...
ESOS PADRES VEÍAN EN LA TELE CAER UN KÁRMICO MANÁ (EN FORMA DE MISILES CON CABEZAS NUCLEARES) Y PROCEDÍAN A (DIGÁMOSLO ASÍ) EVITAR QUE SUS ANTIGUAS ESPOSAS MURIESEN LENTAMENTE POR LAS SECUELAS DE LA RADIACIÓN Y/O EL FRÍO DEL INVIERNO NUCLEAR (VAMOS, QUE ACELERARON EN ELLAS EL FIN ÚLTIMO DE LA FACKUNA).

HE ESTADO PLATICANDO CON UNA CAJERA CHONI DEL "MERDACONA" (QUE SE TIRA A UN PAVO QUE CONOCE A ALGUIEN DE BURBUJA QUE DICE TENER UN CONTACTO EN LA INDUSTRIA DEL CINE EN PORTUGALETE) QUE VALE, ME LO COMPRA, PERO QUE CAMBIE EN EL GUIÓN LOS MATRIMONIOS ROTOS POR REMEROS "FINS ELS OUS" Y POLÍTICOS ACTUALMENTE VIVOS.


----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

Rusia está construida sobre el miedo y la propaganda. La mitad de lo que dicen es mentira. Si quieren hacer más grande su Imperio, no usarán armas nucleares. 

No tiene sentido. Todo se basa en un gran castillo de naipes de papel de la peor calidad, cimentada en el ejército y la energía.


----------



## Mitrofán (23 Mar 2022)

parece ser que es italia ... quién o qué será la rata que le cuelga de l oreja... otra versión con bulgaria ocupando el lugar de china


----------



## coscorron (23 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Quieres gas? Aprovecha la oportunidad o la siguiente será devuélveme todo lo que me has robao (en rublos también) y paga el gas en rublos o yuanes. Ah! y mándame un cargamento de vírgenes para los kadirovitas que andan estresaos ....



Lo de la calefacción a 17 grados como que van a ser muchos grados ... Mejor ponerlo a cero grados, ni frio ni calor. No se si Putin es o no ajedrecista pero evidentemente esto anunciarlo un día antes de la reunión de Biden con la OTAN es una jugada de las buenas.


----------



## Señor X (23 Mar 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> parece ser que es italia ... quién o qué será la rata que le cuelga de l oreja... otra versión con bulgaria ocupando el lugar de china
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 996595



La rata es Letonia.


----------



## tomasjos (23 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> off topic
> 
> Globalistes otanistes, aquí vuestro credo



Pero ese anuncio es cierto? Porque parece fake. Y miren que a mí me revienta el progresismo pero esto parece más bien un exceso para generar titulares


----------



## niraj (23 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa británico solicitó a YouTube que elimine los videos de una conversación entre el secretario de Defensa Wallace y un bromista ruso que, bajo la apariencia del primer ministro ucraniano Denys Shmyhal, le preguntó a Wallace sobre las armas nucleares en Ucrania, sobre la asistencia militar del Reino Unido y sobre la entrada de Ucrania en la OTAN.
> 
> La agencia teme que los videos provoquen "riesgos significativos para la seguridad nacional" en Gran Bretaña.
> 
> Además, los videos tienen un “efecto destructor de la moral” en el ejército ucraniano, ya que hablan sobre el mal funcionamiento de los misiles antitanque NLAW suministrados por Londres a Ucrania, según el Ministerio de Defensa. La información que Wallace expresó en una conversación con un bromista no es cierta, afirma el ministerio.



t.me/minut30/152
[ Photo ]
El Ministerio de defensa británico ha pedido a YouTube que elimine la grabación de la conversación del ministro Ben Wallace con pranker Lexus (Alexei stolyarov), quien se hizo pasar por el primer ministro Ucraniano Denis Shmygal. En un comunicado, la agencia indicó que los videos representan "un riesgo significativo para la seguridad nacional del Reino Unido". *En el video, Wallace dijo que el Reino Unido apoyaría a Ucrania si comenzara a desarrollar su propio programa nuclear.*


----------



## paconan (23 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> ¿Quieres gas?
> Havre jrande



Los contratos suelen llevar clausulas de indemnización en caso de incumplimiento pero en este caso da lo mismo, la situación es muy distinta
por mucho que quieran denunciar, es lo que hay
que vayan buscando alternativas o proveedores


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (23 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Pero ese anuncio es cierto? Porque parece fake. Y miren que a mí me revienta el progresismo pero esto parece más bien un exceso para generar titulares



He pensado lo mismo.


----------



## Juan Palomo (23 Mar 2022)

Lo ha puesto alguien? ha fallecido Madeleine Albright, los comentarios la dejan muy mal. La responsable de muchas guerras y muertes.
Si, ya veo que si lo han puesto, cómo para no ponerlo ipso facto.









Madeleine Albright, 1st female US secretary of state, has died of cancer, her family says


Madeleine Albright, 1st female US secretary of state, has died of cancer, her family says.




finance.yahoo.com


----------



## Tierra Azul (23 Mar 2022)

Juan Palomo dijo:


> Lo ha puesto alguien? ha fallecido Madeleine Albright, los comentarios la dejan muy mal. La responsable de muchas guerras y muertes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que se joda la bruja


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (23 Mar 2022)

EL DECANO DE LA PRENSA ESPAÑOLA CREANDO EXPECTATIVAS


Batallones de la OTAN reforzarán el este de Ucrania por el miedo a una amenaza química o nuclear


----------



## Zappa (23 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Los contratos suelen llevar clausulas de indemnización en caso de incumplimiento pero en este caso da lo mismo, la situación es muy distinta
> por mucho que quieran denunciar, es lo que hay
> que vayan buscando alternativas o proveedores



Reclamar al maestro armero, se viene llamando.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (23 Mar 2022)

niraj dijo:


> t.me/minut30/152
> [ Photo ]
> El Ministerio de defensa británico ha pedido a YouTube que elimine la grabación de la conversación del ministro Ben Wallace con pranker Lexus (Alexei stolyarov), quien se hizo pasar por el primer ministro Ucraniano Denis Shmygal. En un comunicado, la agencia indicó que los videos representan "un riesgo significativo para la seguridad nacional del Reino Unido". *En el video, Wallace dijo que el Reino Unido apoyaría a Ucrania si comenzara a desarrollar su propio programa nuclear.*



¿Los últimos 40 años de avances diplomáticos en derechos humanos, no proliferación de armas nucleares etc , se deshacen de la fachada?

Del interior no hablamos, que ya lo sabemos.


----------



## kelden (23 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Lo de la calefacción a 17 grados como que van a ser muchos grados ... Mejor ponerlo a cero grados, ni frio ni calor. No se si Putin es o no ajedrecista pero evidentemente esto anunciarlo un día antes de la reunión de Biden con la OTAN es una jugada de las buenas.



No, no es un ajedrecista. Hace lo que tenía que haber hecho hace muchos años.


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Me da pena ver que llaman trincheras a una zanja de 40 metros hecha con la excavadora del albañil del pueblo.
> Pese a dominar la propaganda online Ucrania no parece tener ejército, solo vemos vídeos de milicianos voluntarios en grupos de a 5 como mucho. La mayoría de las veces son dos amigos, uno grabando al otro.
> Por contra hemos visto columnas rusas de kilómetros, y filas de artillería pesada con 20 tios flanqueando cada tanque.
> Zelensky debería terminar en el infierno por llevar a su pueblo a esta locura.



de toda la vida es mucho mejor y mas segura la trinchera carlista española.


----------



## kelden (23 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> ¿Los últimos 40 años de avances diplomáticos en derechos humanos,* no proliferación de armas nucleares* etc , se deshacen de la fachada?
> 
> Del interior no hablamos, que ya lo sabemos.



Pero que dices .... Si USA se ha salido de casi todos los tratados durante los últimos 20 años ....


----------



## Vilux (23 Mar 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> ¿Oro?. ¿Dónde dice Rusia que acepta oro como forma de pago?.



Muy fácil. Necesitas venderles algo para conseguir los rublos, pero como no produces una mierda tendrás que venderles vil metal.


----------



## bigmaller (23 Mar 2022)

Dula dijo:


> *Anatoly Chubais, veterano asesor de Putin, renuncia a su cargo y abandona Rusia*
> 
> El avance de Rusia se frena y los frentes se estabilizan por la resistencia de Ucrania
> 
> ...



Le dejan abandonar Rusia. 

Chapeau. 

Que se largue.


----------



## bigmaller (23 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pero que dices .... Si USA se ha salido de casi todos los tratados durante los últimos 20 años ....



Es todo un suma y sigue de mentiras y mentiras. 1984 se queda corto. No es una exageracion. Es una puta realidad.


----------



## SanRu (23 Mar 2022)

y del día antes de que abra la bolsa de Rusia.....


----------



## Salamandra (23 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Me da pena ver que llaman trincheras a una zanja de 40 metros hecha con la excavadora del albañil del pueblo.
> Pese a dominar la propaganda online Ucrania no parece tener ejército, solo vemos vídeos de milicianos voluntarios en grupos de a 5 como mucho. La mayoría de las veces son dos amigos, uno grabando al otro.
> Por contra hemos visto columnas rusas de kilómetros, y filas de artillería pesada con 20 tios flanqueando cada tanque.
> Zelensky debería terminar en el infierno por llevar a su pueblo a esta locura.



Si debiera ir al infierno justo por lo que se atisba pero no dices.

Que en esas condiciones su ejército aguanta camuflado entre los civiles tomados como rehenes en las ciudades.


----------



## Dylan Leary (23 Mar 2022)

An increase in the concentration of cesium was registered in the air of Kyiv

This was stated by the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA).

At the same time, according to the IAEA, this fact does not cause radiological problems.


----------



## bigmaller (23 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *Alemania dice que exigencia de pagar el gas ruso en rublos es una "ruptura de contrato" *
> 
> Alemania consideró este miércoles como una "ruptura de contrato" la decisión rusa de exigir el pago en rublos, y ya no en dólares o euros, de sus exportaciones de gas a la Unión Europea (UE).
> 
> ...



 Y dejar a Aeroflot sin servicio de Boeing qué es?.


Menuda puta distopía


Voy a celebrar este día todos los años. Este es el dia en el que el mundo mandó a tomar por el culo a "la comunidad internacional".

23/03/2022


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Ucrania denuncia la utilización de un arma química cerca de Kiev:
> "Los invasores rusos usaron fósforo blanco"
> * Alemania será el núcleo de la Fuerza Militar Europea.
> * Ucrania ha cifrado en 15.600 los soldados rusos muertos.
> ...



todo esto esta muy bien pero todavia no has puesto el enlace a la pagina de comic sesuales rusa


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (23 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> An increase in the concentration of cesium was registered in the air of Kyiv
> 
> This was stated by the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA).
> 
> At the same time, according to the IAEA, this fact does not cause radiological problems.



Estos datos son prebélicos totales. Yo ya no me creo que se lo están pensando, no se lo están pensando más allá del momento de entrar. Pero que van a entrar es seguro.


----------



## pemebe (23 Mar 2022)

niraj dijo:


> t.me/minut30/152
> [ Photo ]
> El Ministerio de defensa británico ha pedido a YouTube que elimine la grabación de la conversación del ministro Ben Wallace con pranker Lexus (Alexei stolyarov), quien se hizo pasar por el primer ministro Ucraniano Denis Shmygal. En un comunicado, la agencia indicó que los videos representan "un riesgo significativo para la seguridad nacional del Reino Unido". *En el video, Wallace dijo que el Reino Unido apoyaría a Ucrania si comenzara a desarrollar su propio programa nuclear.*


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *La exsecretaria de Estado de los Estados Unidos, Madeleine Albright, murió a los 84 años.*



se confirma no fue muerte por kiki


----------



## kelden (23 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Estos datos son prebélicos totales. Yo ya no me creo que se lo están pensando, no se lo están pensando más allá del momento de entrar. Pero que van a entrar es seguro.



Entrar quién y dónde?


----------



## lasoziedad (23 Mar 2022)

Han dicho en la tele lo típico de los muñecos con explosivos contra la población civil, un clásico que no podía faltar.

Y tambien han hablado de la gente plastificada a postes con imagenes y eso.


----------



## Dylan Leary (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Kartoffeln (23 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *Alemania dice que exigencia de pagar el gas ruso en rublos es una "ruptura de contrato" *
> 
> Alemania consideró este miércoles como una "ruptura de contrato" la decisión rusa de exigir el pago en rublos, y ya no en dólares o euros, de sus exportaciones de gas a la Unión Europea (UE).
> 
> ...




Trump ya los avisó.


----------



## bakunin2020 (23 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Ese no es el Alberto Sicilia, aka Principia Marsupia? Pues sí que le ha dado a los vareniki y al salo...



El mismo. Muy probablemente el próximo premio Pulitzer (si no lo matan antes los triglicéridos o el bocata de panceta).


----------



## caype (23 Mar 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Trump ya los avisó.



Y negarse a certificar el Nordstream 2 cuando ya estaba terminado como se llama?

Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (23 Mar 2022)

El alcalde de Mariúpol ha abandonado la ciudad .

Fuente:strana.ua


----------



## NPI (23 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Supongo que es una broma no, eso es un T-34 del año 1943...



Fotografía Blanco/Negro = Fotografía a Color. La NUEVA PROPAGANDA del pájaro azul.


----------



## Salamandra (23 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Entrar quién y dónde?



En guerra. nosotros, la OTAN. En Ucrania.


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

Dula dijo:


> *Anatoly Chubais, veterano asesor de Putin, renuncia a su cargo y abandona Rusia*
> 
> El avance de Rusia se frena y los frentes se estabilizan por la resistencia de Ucrania
> 
> ...



umm se te aparece putin y te lo follas con furia porcina y lo sabes


----------



## delhierro (23 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> El alcalde de Mariúpol ha abandonado la ciudad .
> 
> Fuente:strana.ua



En breve nos venden por aquí que no ha huido , que esta "rodeando" a los Rusos para pillarlos por sorpresa. 

Resistir hasta la muerte pringados...si eso ya vuelvo en algun momento.


----------



## Argentium (23 Mar 2022)

Estamos presenciando el principio de la caída del Sistema de dinero fiduciario 









Putin anuncia que los pagos por el suministro de gas a Europa se harán en rublos


El presidente ruso señaló que en las últimas semanas varios países han tomado decisiones ilegítimas para congelar los activos de Rusia y agregó que Occidente ha desgastado toda la confianza en sus monedas.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (23 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> En guerra. nosotros, la OTAN.



Bah ..... ni jartos de grifa ..... Es una guerra perdida por goleada .... Lo que metas allí no dura 12 horas. Sin atómicas.


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (23 Mar 2022)

Tan Chin Gao dijo:


> EL DECANO DE LA PRENSA ESPAÑOLA CREANDO EXPECTATIVAS
> Ver archivo adjunto 996617
> 
> Batallones de la OTAN reforzarán el este de Ucrania por el miedo a una amenaza química o nuclear



HAN SUPRIMIDO UN PAR DE PALABRAS VIENDO LA MUCHEDUMBRE QUE SE AGOLPABA ANTE LOS SUPERMERCADOS...


----------



## delhierro (23 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> En guerra. nosotros, la OTAN.



No lo creo, sería una guerra muy corta. Y fotogenica, cuando los rusos lanzaran un nuclear tactica en la frontera.


----------



## MICROLITO (23 Mar 2022)

Amenizando la noche que es gerundio..


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## PutoNWO (23 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Coño es que merecemos que nos nukeen hasta el exterminio..



La TV es el mayor medio de propaganda y manipulación. Yo he votado al PSOE. Al PP y a Podemos en toda mi vida. Sí...lo sé que merezco 50 latigazos


----------



## kelden (23 Mar 2022)

Tan Chin Gao dijo:


> HAN SUPRIMIDO UN PAR DE PALABRAS VIENDO LA MUCHEDUMBRE QUE SE AGOLPABA ANTE LOS SUPERMERCADOS...
> Ver archivo adjunto 996650



No se si adrede o sin querer pero se han equivocao. En el flanco este de la zona OTAN, no en el este de Ucrania.


----------



## Salamandra (23 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No lo creo, sería una guerra muy corta. Y fotogenica, cuando los rusos lanzaran un nuclear tactica en la frontera.



Na, no creo que Putin tire nuker porque sí, antes pueden llegar muchas más cosas, desde ayudita con algun otro conflicto por otro sitio, conflictos internos dentro de la UE.

Yo creo que en eso Putin lo hace mal, no conviene decir eso tantas veces, total si ya se sabe. Con una basta.


----------



## kelden (23 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No lo creo, sería una guerra muy corta. Y fotogenica, cuando los rusos lanzaran un nuclear tactica en la frontera.



No les haría falta. Bombardeo de "ablandamiento" estilo Irak no pueden hacer por mucho stealth que digan. A la primera oleada les iban a tirar el 70 % de los aviones. Los Tomahawk se tiran fácil, no son lentos, son lo siguiente. Y meterse por tierra a pecho descubierto no se van a meter.


----------



## alnitak (23 Mar 2022)

caype dijo:


> Y negarse a certificar el Nordstream 2 cuando ya estaba terminado como se llama?
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk




por lo qeu se desde moscu

los servicios de inteligencia rusos el GRU Y EL FSB habian detectado que ucrania iba a lanzar un ataque terrestre sobre rusia

con bombas sucias y barteriologicas

putin hizo lo qeu tenia que hacer


----------



## magufone (23 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No les haría falta. Bombardeo de "ablandamiento" estilo Irak no pueden hacer por mucho stealth que digan. A la primera oleada les iban a tirar el 70 % de los aviones. Los Tomahawk se tiran fácil, no son lentos, son lo siguiente. Y meterse por tierra a pecho descubierto no se van a meter.



Solo un pequeño cálculo: ¿Cuántas tropas serian necesarias para entrar? ¿Y cuanto tiempo el necesario para movilizarlas? Pues eso, que no van a entrar.


----------



## alnitak (23 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Na, no creo que Putin tire nuker porque sí, antes pueden llegar muchas más cosas, desde ayudita con algun otro conflicto por otro sitio, conflictos internos dentro de la UE.
> 
> Yo creo que en eso Putin lo hace mal, no conviene decir eso tantas veces, total si ya se sabe. Con una basta.




putin va a lanza ataque nuclear si o si

es que no hay otro modo

si tenesi acciones vendedlas cuando lo veais bien


----------



## fulcrum29smt (23 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Según se informa, Estados Unidos ( ) recibirá el sistema de guerra electrónica móvil Krasukha-4 de Rusia ( ), que fue capturado recientemente en #Ucrania ( ). Este es uno de los sistemas de guerra electrónica más capaces de Rusia y potencialmente una mina de oro de inteligencia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se parecen como una sarten a un cazo, ahora, si a vosotros os hace feliz decir que se ha capturado un Krasukha-4 y queréis autoengañaros pues vale pero que sepáis que eso no es un Krasukha-4 .


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

hay calculos sobre las oleadas de rubias del este viudas que nos van a invadir?


----------



## kelden (23 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Solo un pequeño cálculo: ¿Cuántas tropas serian necesarias para entrar? ¿Y cuanto tiempo el necesario para movilizarlas? Pues eso, que no van a entrar.



Hombre ... los yankis entraron en un Irak arrasado en proporción 3 a 1.


----------



## paconan (23 Mar 2022)

Ayer Macron hablo con Putin

*Francia eleva su nivel de alerta y despliega tres submarinos nucleares en el mar*
Francia acaba de elevar su nivel de alerta en materia de disuasión nuclear. Ahora, tres de los submarinos equipados con esta arma se encuentran en el mar, una situación sin precedentes. 









La France renforce son niveau d'alerte et déploie trois sous-marins nucléaires en mer


La France vient de rehausser son niveau d'alerte en matière de dissuasion nucléaire. Désormais, trois des sous-marins dotés de cette arme sont en mer, une situation inédite.




www.franceinter.fr


----------



## Caronte el barquero (23 Mar 2022)

Tan Chin Gao dijo:


> HAN SUPRIMIDO UN PAR DE PALABRAS VIENDO LA MUCHEDUMBRE QUE SE AGOLPABA ANTE LOS SUPERMERCADOS...
> Ver archivo adjunto 996650



Cuando empecemos a oír del gobierno la bondad del ayuno intermitente, será tarde.


----------



## magufone (23 Mar 2022)

hartman dijo:


> tanque ruso destruido en khakov.



Lol, en que siglo?


----------



## mazuste (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## alnitak (23 Mar 2022)

EN RUSIA FUERA DE MOSCU, PETER, YEKATERINMBRUG, VOLVOGRAD, VLADIVOSTOK LA VIDA NO VALE NADA

JAMAS LA OTAN PUEDE ENFRENTARSE A UN GRUPO HUMANO ASI


----------



## frangelico (23 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> hay calculos sobre las oleadas de rubias del este viudas que nos van a invadir?



Ellas serán tanto más viudas y complacientes cuanto más gorda sea tu cartera. Eso sí, ojo porque si el marido sobrevive y viene con un cargamento de Javelins lo mismo te usan para una demo.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (23 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Pero aquella bomba no era una construcción soviética.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



¿Ah no? ¿De quién era? Ilústranos hombre.


----------



## golden graham (23 Mar 2022)

Tons of Fear dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 996551
> 
> 
> 
> Abramovich es también judío.



Entre bomberos no se pisan la manguera


----------



## Zappa (23 Mar 2022)

Y lo que te rondaré, morena...


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (23 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Cuando empiecemos a oír del gobierno la bondad del ayuno intermitente, será tarde.



DEL AYUNO AL YA NO HAY NINGUNO


----------



## Señor X (23 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No lo creo, sería una guerra muy corta. Y fotogenica, cuando los rusos lanzaran un nuclear tactica en la frontera.



¿Para qué lanzar una nuclear táctica cuando puedes cortar el gas? ¿Cuántos días tardarían los pueblos europeos en rebelarse y mandarlo todo al carajo? 

Lanzar una bomba nuclear tiene un componente político negativo muy alto con el resto (China, India, etc), pero cortar el gas y dejar que nos cozamos en nuestra propia salsa...


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

No se porqué le llaman guerra cuando es una invasión. No está quedando una Europa chulísima con estos comunistas haciendo lo que le da la gana.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## coscorron (23 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Y dejar a Aeroflot sin servicio de Boeing qué es?.
> 
> 
> Menuda puta distopía
> ...



Para nuestra desgracia somos parte de esa "comunidad internacional" y pagaremos las consecuencias ... Sobre todo por mi hijo, preferiría que no pasará nada y que todo siguiera como hasta ahora pero por lo que veo ya no hay vuelta atrás ... La guerra es sobre todo económica y va a ser larga también.


----------



## Caracalla (23 Mar 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> Esto precisamente muestra que el ejército Ruso no es un ejército moderno en la mayoría de sus facetas.
> 
> De nada sirve tener 12000 tanques si no controlas el aire. Esas columnas blindadas serían reventadas en cuestión de horas por la aviación yankee fácilmente.
> 
> Contra ucrania te puede valer (y ni eso después de todos los javelin y NLAW que tienen), pero contra la OTAN no sirven de nada.



Desde que aeropuerto o portaviones van a despegar esos aviones Yankees? Los Kalibr y Khinzal tienen un alcance mucho más allá del que pueda tener un F22 o un F35.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kluster (23 Mar 2022)

Es Argentina, si te fijas pone "G-20".


----------



## paconan (23 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Se parecen como una sarten a un cazo, ahora, si a vosotros os hace feliz decir que se ha capturado un Krasukha-4 y queréis autoengañaros pues vale pero que sepáis que eso no es un Krasukha-4 .



Dicen que lo que han obtenido es una parte del sistema









Ukraine Just Captured Part Of One Of Russia's Most Capable Electronic Warfare Systems


Russia's lost Krasukha-4 electronic warfare system command module would be a prize for foreign intelligence agencies.




www.thedrive.com





y si se parece por lo menos el contenedor







y según los anglos








Russian military secrets could be laid bare after Ukraine captures electronic warfare systems


The Krasukha-4 unit, which was recovered from the battlefield near Kyiv, will be flown to the US for examination




www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## fulcrum29smt (23 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Al mejor postor.. o posponiendo decisión.
> 
> Esos s400 ¿no están capados para intervenir en contra del dueño de la patente?. No creo que se vendieran libres a un país limítrofe



No se sabe, lo normal es que si lo estuvieran pero en mi opinión y en la de muchos su venta a la Turquía de Erdogan fué un error, aunque sea una versión degradada con respecto a la Rusa.


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Ayer Macron hablo con Putin
> 
> *Francia eleva su nivel de alerta y despliega tres submarinos nucleares en el mar*
> Francia acaba de elevar su nivel de alerta en materia de disuasión nuclear. Ahora, tres de los submarinos equipados con esta arma se encuentran en el mar, una situación sin precedentes.
> ...



le petit sobon est tres acojone mon dieu


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (23 Mar 2022)

¡¡Entonces no va a lanzar las nukes por lo menos hasta fin de año!!


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Dicen que lo que han obtenido es una parte del sistema
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es un fake, no tienen ni la V ni la Z de la operación…por lo menos podían haberlos pintado.


----------



## bigmaller (23 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Para nuestra desgracia somos parte de esa "comunidad internacional" y pagaremos las consecuencias ... Sobre todo por mi hijo, preferiría que no pasará nada y que todo siguiera como hasta ahora pero por lo que veo ya no hay vuelta atrás ... La guerra es sobre todo económica y va a ser larga también.



Nos lo hemos ganado a pulso. Yo tengo dos crios, pero no quiero que vivan la vida de mentira que he vivido yo. Quiero que vivan la de su abuelo. Vivió bien. Trabajo mucho y bien. Y se metia a la cama todas las noches tranquilo consigo mismo.

Nosotros vivimos en el miedo. Nunca hemos tenido tanta mierda, tanto viaje, tanto netflix, tanta mariconada como ahora y nos hemos sentido tan vacios y con tantos miedos por dentro. Hombres débiles.


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Según se informa, Estados Unidos ( ) recibirá el sistema de guerra electrónica móvil Krasukha-4 de Rusia ( ), que fue capturado recientemente en #Ucrania ( ). Este es uno de los sistemas de guerra electrónica más capaces de Rusia y potencialmente una mina de oro de inteligencia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya, de modo que este es uno de los sueños húmedos de los asesinos otánicos, capturar este sistema. Bueno, esto demuestra que el sistema funciona y les está jodiendo, que es un factor de desequilibrio más por el que se ven en inferioridad, reconocen su inferioridad.

Quien lo iba a decir...


----------



## Zappa (23 Mar 2022)

Noticia de este hilo:






Rumor: - Más de 100 países preparan un movimiento conjunto para abandonar el dólar


Rumores, rumores... Parece que hay un acuerdo de cien países para dejar conjuntamente el sistema monetario basado en el dólar. Proyecto Sandman lo llaman...




www.burbuja.info














100+ nations have global agreement now being deployed called ‘Project Sandman’ to drop and end dominance of U.S. dollar and petrodollar


“Project Sandman” describes a 100+ nation agreement that, when triggered, will see those nations simultaneously dump the dollar and abandon the “petrodollar” status that has allowed the USA to enjoy 50 years of fiat currency counterfeiting and material abundance at the expense of everyone else...




miamistandard.news





Me parece increíblemente relevante.
Usad el traductor.


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Cuando empecemos a oír del gobierno la bondad del ayuno intermitente, será tarde.



bueno ami me viene bien adelgazar pero tu....................


----------



## Burbujo II (23 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No se si adrede o sin querer pero se han equivocao. En el flanco este de la zona OTAN, no en el este de Ucrania.











La OTAN desplegará cuatro batallones en Eslovaquia, Hungría, Rumanía y Bulgaria


La OTAN desplegará lo antes posible cuatro batallones (battlegroups) en Eslovaquia, Hungría, Rumanía y Bulgaria, los vecinos de Ucrania que hasta ahora no contaban con uno. Así...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Burbujo II (23 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Noticia de este hilo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bulos de mierda no, por favor.


----------



## kelden (23 Mar 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> Esto precisamente muestra que el ejército Ruso no es un ejército moderno en la mayoría de sus facetas.
> 
> De nada sirve tener 12000 tanques si no controlas el aire. *Esas columnas blindadas serían reventadas en cuestión de horas por la aviación yankee fácilmente.*
> 
> Contra ucrania te puede valer (y ni eso después de todos los javelin y NLAW que tienen), pero contra la OTAN no sirven de nada.



Tu crees? Como? Con misiles desde Italia?


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (23 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Es un fake, no tienen ni la V ni la Z de la operación…por lo menos podían haberlos pintado.



Lo de la zeta es un anti fake premiun.


----------



## bigmaller (23 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> No se sabe, lo normal es que si lo estuvieran pero en mi opinión y en la de muchos su venta a la Turquía de Erdogan fué un error, aunque sea una versión degradada con respecto a la Rusa.



Esos equipos no suelen estar "custodiados" Por personal ruso?


----------



## kelden (23 Mar 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Desde que aeropuerto o portaviones van a despegar esos aviones Yankees? Los Lalibr y Khinzal tienen un alcance mucho más allá del que pueda tener un F22 o un F35.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk



Lo primero que no pueden acercar un puto portaviones. Antes con los Onyx lo tenían jodido. Ahora con el chisme ese nuevo parece que imposible.


----------



## Zappa (23 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Bulos de mierda no, por favor.



No sé si es un bulo, pero es curioso que el artículo fuera publicado el día 17 y casi predice lo que está pasando hoy.
También predice lo que podría pasar en el futuro si el dólar pasa a valer casi 0.


----------



## Kreonte (23 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Na, no creo que Putin tire nuker porque sí, antes pueden llegar muchas más cosas, desde ayudita con algun otro conflicto por otro sitio, conflictos internos dentro de la UE.
> 
> Yo creo que en eso Putin lo hace mal, no conviene decir eso tantas veces, total si ya se sabe. Con una basta.



Conflicto interno dentro de la UE es la carta con la que va a jugar. Y quizás aquí sea el primer sitio. Perro Sanchez está haciendo dejación de funciones, parece q no escucha a nadie.


----------



## Burbujo II (23 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> No sé si es un bulo, pero es curioso que el artículo fuera publicado el día 17 y casi predice lo que está pasando hoy.
> También predice lo que podría pasar en el futuro si el dólar pasa a valer casi 0.



Es un bulo.


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

señores pronto empezaremos a ver saqueos


----------



## kelden (23 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Bulos de mierda no, por favor.



Hombre ... no se si será verdad o no, pero que las 8/10 partes de la humanidad está hasta los cojones del FMI, Banco Mundial y USA, no lo dudes.


----------



## Burbujo II (23 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Hombre ... no se si será verdad o no, pero que las 8/10 partes de la humanidad está hasta los cojones del FMI, Banco Mundial y USA, no lo dudes.



Es un bulo.


----------



## paconan (23 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Es un fake, no tienen ni la V ni la Z de la operación…por lo menos podían haberlos pintado.



la foto de la parte que dicen que han pillado es esta y si parece como abandonado


----------



## kelden (23 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Es un bulo.



Que no te digo que no. Pero que lo te acabo de decir es cierto y que antes o después acabará pasando, no lo dudes.


----------



## Impresionante (23 Mar 2022)

_*Italia considera que cambiar la moneda supondría puentear las sanciones impuestas al Kremlin

 *_


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

El 21 de marzo, Putin mantuvo una reunión por videoconferencia con Patrushev, Shoigu, Gerasimov y Bortnikov. Durante la discusión de la situación actual en el frente, la conversación se centró en las pérdidas de las tropas rusas y Gerasimov describió las pérdidas como "significativas". 

Putin interrumpió a Gerasimov y continuó diciendo que estas son pérdidas aceptables y esto no es nada comparado con los objetivos que se lograrán después de la victoria. 

Hitler dijo lo mismo que casualidad que todos los Nazis tienen el mismo discurso.


----------



## frangelico (23 Mar 2022)

Esto es curioso. Pensaba que las sanciones impedían acceder a Rusia por otros países pero veo que los turcos siguen volando a Moscú, circunvalan Ucrania pero cruzan muchos países de la OTAN. Y de Kaliningrado hay 27 vuelos programados al día a distintas ciudades de Rusia. Tampoco entiendo que no entren por el Don.


Son unas sanciones peculiares


----------



## clapham5 (23 Mar 2022)

El clapham esta horrorizado . Rusia pide que le paguen en rublos . La UE dice que los rublos no los toca ni con un palo . Rusia les contesta que se metan sus papeles de colores por el orto . Y ahora que ? Este es el tipo de noticias que te hacen sentir orgulloso de ser ruso
clapham , que tu no eres ruso ...deja el cuento  Cuando creiamos que la saga de las minas sovieticas a la deriva iba a salvar este tonton de hilo . Rusia se ha vuelto gallega . Ni avanza , ni retrocede ...resulta que aparece el Zar con esta bomba ....
El clapham daria 1 pivx por ver la cara de la condesa Von Der Leyen cuando le dijeron que el 26 % del petroleo , el 45 % del carbon y el 45 % del gas natural que consume la UE tendra que ser pagado en rublos . En billetes grandes y en perfecto estado ...
Esto es peor que Pearl Harbor . Ahora la UE tendra que comprar rublos , lo que hara que la moneda rusa se revalorice .
Recapitulando . Tenemos a Polonia y Bielorrusia midiendose y tanteandose frente a la frontera ucraniana .
Entra
No , entra tu
Yo no voy a entrar si tu no entras
Yo tampoco ...
Bueno , duermete ....
No me fio ...duermete tu primero
Tenemos el drama de las minas sovieticas a la deriva y ahora el ordago / ultimatum del rublo por materias primas


----------



## Seronoser (23 Mar 2022)

La verdad es que los lloros de las "potencias" europeas son antológicos.
Brutal ver el derroimiento europeo.
Se pensaban que les iba a salir gratis alinearse con los ucranianos y mandar armas para matar rusos??

Y esto solo acaba de empezar.
Estoy seguro de que Rusia va a colocar todo su gas y su petróleo en otros mercados, con contratos a largo plazo de 10 años, y que le va a cortar a Europa el suministro en cuanto finalicen los contratos actuales.

Entonces sí que vamos a ver a los eurolemmings poniendo el culo desesperados...y peleándose entre ellos para conseguir gas y petróleo.
Mientras las calles arderán de París a Londres, pasando por Roma y Varsovia.
Por Madrid no, que los residentes fiscales españoles no salís a la calle salvo para vitorear a la selección de furbol.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## frangelico (23 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> _*Italia considera que cambiar la moneda supondría puentear las sanciones impuestas al Kremlin
> 
> *_



Una cosa curiosa de Italia es lo totalitario y lameculos que es Draghi, es como si tuvieran fotos muy fuertes de él haciendo cosas. Le faltó poco par mandar matar a gente que no se ponía la vacuna que había recibido la orden de poner (y que él seguramente no se ha puesto), ahora sale con esto.


----------



## Burbujo II (23 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Que no te digo que no. Pero que lo te acabo de decir es cierto y que antes o después acabará pasando, no lo dudes.



Muy bien.

Eso es un bulo de una web de mierda llena de bulos.


----------



## NPI (23 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Ese no es el Alberto Sicilia, aka Principia Marsupia? Pues sí que le ha dado a los vareniki y al salo...



Se parece bastante


----------



## Salamandra (23 Mar 2022)

Los paises de la OPEP le tienen que estar haciendo la ola a MR. Putin, incluidos los sancionados. Los sancionados, incluso más

Este si es un plan Marshall de verdad.
ç
Aun con sanciones Rusia va ganar con petróleo el doble de lo que hubiese ganado en un año normal.


----------



## Impresionante (23 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Dicen que lo que han obtenido es una parte del sistema
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Capturas un vehículo y tiene las ruedas relucientes de concesionario?

Venga coño! Y si fuera así, lo habrían volatilizado


----------



## paconan (23 Mar 2022)

Anda enterao mira esto , 





__





1РЛ257 Красуха-4 | MilitaryRussia.Ru — отечественная военная техника (после 1945г.)


Сборник справочной информации по отечественным системам вооружений выпуска после 1945 г., форум




militaryrussia.ru


----------



## César Borgia (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## NPI (23 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Ucrania se pone a chillar le a Hungría, están nerviositos de ver cómo algunos se desmarcan del seguidismo al IV reich de la UE.



Cada día que pasa tiene "mejor aspecto".


----------



## coscorron (23 Mar 2022)

Por lo que se ve Italia y Polonia han decidido que ellos no van a pagar en rublos. Mañana el día va a estar divertido ... A ver que tal nos va sin electricidad y sin gasolina o con restricciones de uso. No estamos en guerra pero lo va a parecer, al final los madmaxistas tenían razon.


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> la foto de la parte que dicen que han pillado es esta y si parece como abandonado



¿Un retrete de campaña?


----------



## coscorron (23 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Cada día que pasa tiene "mejor aspecto".



El gobierno ucraniano en pleno ha decidido vestir camisetas verdes militares como si estuvieran en el frente ..


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Guanotopía (23 Mar 2022)

Alemania dice que exigencia de pagar el gas ruso en rublos es una "ruptura de contrato"


Alemania dice que exigencia de pagar el gas ruso en rublos es una "ruptura de contrato"




www.infobae.com





Se ve que las sanciones y echarlos del swift fueron de mutuo acuerdo.

Y digo yo ¿qué va a hacer Alemania? ¿Comprarle el gas a los EEUU? La cagada alemana con el nordstream2 es épica a la par que un tiro en el pie, que disfruten haber vendido al país por servir a los USA.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (23 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Esos equipos no suelen estar "custodiados" Por personal ruso?



Naturalmente, pero no solo eso, es que esos equipos no tienen ninguna necesidad de moverse desde la frontera de Rusa o Bielorusa, tienen alcances muy grandes, no hay necesidad de moverlos a territorio en disputa.


----------



## NoRTH (23 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> El gobierno ucraniano en pleno ha decidido vestir camisetas verdes militares como si estuvieran en el frente ..



eso es como el que sale a andar con ropa deportiva por valor de 500 pavos


----------



## NPI (23 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> off topic
> 
> Globalistes otanistes, aquí vuestro credo


----------



## Seronoser (23 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham esta horrorizado . Rusia pide que le paguen en rublos . La UE dice que los rublos no los toca ni con un palo . Rusia les contesta que se metan sus papeles de colores por el orto . Y ahora que ? Este es el tipo de noticias que te hacen sentir orgulloso de ser ruso
> clapham , que tu no eres ruso ...deja el cuento  Cuando creiamos que la saga de las minas sovieticas a la deriva iba a salvar este tonton de hilo . Rusia se ha vuelto gallega . Ni avanza , ni retrocede ...resulta que aparece el Zar con esta bomba ....
> El clapham daria 1 pivx por ver la cara de la condesa Von Der Leyen cuando le dijeron que el 26 % del petroleo , el 45 % del carbon y el 45 % del gas natural que consume la UE tendra que ser pagado en rublos . En billetes grandes y en perfecto estado ...
> Esto es peor que Pearl Harbor . Ahora la UE tendra que comprar rublos , lo que hara que la moneda rusa se revalorice .
> ...



Pero es que lo bueno de todo es el doble negocio ruso, que yo creo que la peña no lo pilla.
Alemania va a tener que comprarle rublos a Sverbank, a la tasa que le salga de la polla a Sverbank 
Y con eso, pagará el gas al precio que le salga del nardo a Rusia 
Y encima en el billete de 200 rublos aparece Crimea... 

Todo desgracias...


----------



## paconan (23 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Capturas un vehículo y tiene las ruedas relucientes de concesionario?
> 
> Venga coño! Y si fuera así, lo habrían volatilizado



otro igual que no se entera

lo que han pillado es esto, dicen que es una parte del sistema


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Burbujo II (23 Mar 2022)

*Chubais, alto asesor de Putin, dimite y abandona Rusia*


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (23 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Por lo que se ve Italia y Polonia han decidido que ellos no van a pagar en rublos. Mañana el día va a estar divertido ... A ver que tal nos va sin electricidad y sin gasolina o con restricciones de uso. No estamos en guerra pero lo va a parecer, al final los madmaxistas tenían razon.



Mañana he decido que voy a hacer la compra semanal en el Mercadona pagando en rupias.


----------



## frangelico (23 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Ucrania se pone a chillar le a Hungría, están nerviositos de ver cómo algunos se desmarcan del seguidismo al IV reich de la UE.



Pues claro que sueñan con Trascarpatia porque es suya. Esta tipa que segurmansre hace 20 años se definía como rusa y vive en un país dibujado por error hace menos años de los que tienen unos cuantos ancianos ahora tiene delirios imperiales. Donde hay húngaros es Hungría.


----------



## Impresionante (23 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Un retrete de campaña?



Es una compostadora de mierda pútrida que en cualquier momento revienta y hace gotelé


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (23 Mar 2022)

gundalffc dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 996474


----------



## paconan (23 Mar 2022)

Es esto lo que han cogido, dicen que es una parte


----------



## Tierra Azul (23 Mar 2022)

los nanzis son solo 4 gatitos...no es ná....


----------



## PutoNWO (23 Mar 2022)

En serio el corresponsal de la sexta es Marsupia? 

Hostia voy a subir foto. Si es, esta foto era de hace años. El pelo...las entradas. Las facciones


----------



## Roedr (23 Mar 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Alemania dice que exigencia de pagar el gas ruso en rublos es una "ruptura de contrato"
> 
> 
> Alemania dice que exigencia de pagar el gas ruso en rublos es una "ruptura de contrato"
> ...



Harán lo que les ordene Biden. Yo creo que dejarán de comprar gas ruso y se apañarán quemando carbón y con gas más caro de otros sitios.


----------



## rascachapas (23 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> _*Italia considera que cambiar la moneda supondría puentear las sanciones impuestas al Kremlin
> 
> *_



Italia no ha cerrado sus tiendas de lujo en Rusia.


----------



## Salamandra (23 Mar 2022)

Yo diría que son los de allende el mar los que le dictan al ucraniano y por eso Europa le hace la ola.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (23 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Cada día que pasa tiene "mejor aspecto".



Transcarpatia...de nuevo p,'a mi...donde nunca debió perderse.

Por ," maltratadores"

Mode " Er Orban" OFF.









Budapest no apoyará a Ucrania ante Rusia por su maltrato a la minoría húngara


Budapest, 26 ene (EFE).- Hungría no apoyará a Ucrania ante el actual conflicto con Rusia mientras Kiev siga privando de sus derechos a la minoría magiar que vive en su territorio, aseguró hoy el ministro de Exteriores húngaro, Péter Szijjártó, quien insistió en que su país defiende el "respeto...




www.swissinfo.ch


----------



## Silvia Charo (23 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El payaso ejerciendo



Sabe que son declaraciones inventadas para el consumo interno de toda la panchitada bolivariana que se masturba viendo RT, no? Hay que filtrar más, hamijo.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (23 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Dicen que lo que han obtenido es una parte del sistema
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es cuadrado, pero parecerse, nada, puede ser hasta una cocina.

Estos bulos se crean no para engañar a los Rusos, sino para dar moral a los Ucranianos y a Occidente.


----------



## coscorron (23 Mar 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Mañana he decido que voy a hacer la compra semanal en el Mercadona pagando en rupias.



Pues compra para que cuatro o cinco meses por si acaso y no escatimes en las lentejas ...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Kluster (23 Mar 2022)

Creo que se refiere a la clase dirigente de Argentina.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Mar 2022)

Lo de este gordinflón CALBO es ridículo, a veces sale sin el casco supongo que simplemente se lo pone para la retransmision y que algunas veces se le olvida que está "en el aire" y debe ponérselo.


----------



## coscorron (23 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Harán lo que les ordene Biden. Yo creo que dejarán de comprar gas ruso y se apañarán quemando carbón y con gas más caro de otros sitios.



Si bueno, eso es lo que les gustaría pero no es tan fácil y no lo es porque ni hay gas disponible de otros sitios donde no lo necesiten y tampoco hay como llevarlo a Alemania e incluso si fuera posible llevarlo a Alemania tampoco podría regasificarlo para meterlo en su red al menos hasta dentro de dos años porque no tienen capacidad de regasificación y si es verdad que en España hay suficientes pero no hay gasoducto para llevarlo, es decir la jugada es o pagas en rublos o te quedas sin gas ... Así que las cosas se ponen interesantes ahora se va a ver quien va de farol y quien no. Si Rusia depende más de la entrada de divisas extranjeras o Alemania depende más de tener gas. En todo caso aquí sigue habiendo una gran baza por jugar y es que me da igual como pagues que no te voy a mandar gas .. Yo me quedo sin el 20% de mis exportaciones y Alemania sin el 40 % de su gas. Por lo visto esto ya va a ocurrir lo que pasa es que pensaban que se haría de forma paulatina.


----------



## Tmax400 (23 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> bueno ami me viene bien adelgazar pero tu....................



Entonces es que ya es demasiado grave e irreversible la situación.
Convoca urgentemente a la horda.


----------



## PutoNWO (23 Mar 2022)

Confirmado Marsupia es el corresponsal de la sexta, maldita rata inmunda


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Pero es que lo bueno de todo es el doble negocio ruso, que yo creo que la peña no lo pilla.
> Alemania va a tener que comprarle rublos a Sverbank, a la tasa que le salga de la polla a Sverbank
> Y con eso, pagará el gas al precio que le salga del nardo a Rusia
> Y encima en el billete de 200 rublos aparece Crimea...
> ...



karma se llama eso


----------



## Roedr (23 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Si bueno, eso es lo que les gustaría pero no es tan fácil y no lo es porque ni hay gas disponible de otros sitios donde no lo necesiten y tampoco hay como llevarlo a Alemania e incluso si fuera posible llevarlo a Alemania tampoco podría regasificarlo para meterlo en su red al menos hasta dentro de dos años porque no tienen capacidad de regasificación y si es verdad que en España hay suficientes pero no hay gasoducto para llevarlo, es decir la jugada es o pagas en rublos o te quedas sin gas ... Así que las cosas se ponen interesantes ahora se va a ver quien va de farol y quien no. Si Rusia depende más de la entrada de divisas extranjeras o Alemania depende más de tener gas.



Quemando mucho carbón, dirá algo Greta?, pueden generar mucha energía eléctrica y amortiguar el golpe. Esto es una guerra, y a nadie le salen las jugadas bien, todo el mundo se deja jirones en cada movimiento.


----------



## jabalino (23 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Otra que se queda Putin. A vender R5 a los indios.


----------



## Salamandra (23 Mar 2022)

Y con un detonador para que de ser necesario vuele bien la circuiteria sensible.


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

Rusia no avisa , avisan las sirenas del gobierno ucraniano, cuando los radares detectan que vienen los criminales a bombardear a la población civil y por eso pagaran por crímenes de guerra.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## jabalino (23 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Se parece bastante



Es él, solo que en el Twitter tiene la foto Tinder.


----------



## kerowsky1972 (23 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El asesor del Presidente Putin en materia de cambio climático, Ruslan Edelgeriev, ha confirmado la dimisión de Anatoly Chubais.
> 
> El cambio climático es grave en Rusia
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/35641





paconan dijo:


> Dicen que lo que han obtenido es una parte del sistema
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues yo no me fiaria de un caramelito así.


----------



## mazuste (23 Mar 2022)

Un análisis interesante de un anonimo. Ya saben: con pinzas:

Cita completa:

_*>Ucrania pasó varios años preparando un ejército de 300.000 personas para tomar Donbass en un bombardeo de 1 o 2 días,
y se desplegaron grupos del ejército ucraniano a través de las áreas de Kharkiv y Kyiv en preparación para la "defensa activa" 
sabiendo que Rusia respondería agresivamente a un asalto masivo a la región de Donbass.

>La operación fue planeada, enseñada y suministrada por los gobiernos occidentales.

>Y los innumerables viajes de políticos occidentales a Moscú antes de la guerra tenían como objetivo frenar los preparativos
de Moscú para una contraofensiva. Ninguna de esas visitas políticas contenía ningún tema de conversación claro, sólo estaban
allí para ganar tiempo.

>Rusia conocía los preparativos del Donbass con años de antelación, y construyó un plan de guerra preventivo, para hacer 
la guerra con la ventaja de tener la iniciativa, en lugar de librar una guerra reaccionaria.

>Sabiendo que atravesar las defensas diseñadas por la OTAN de forma convencional no funcionaría, Rusia utilizó en su lugar 
la táctica de "grupos móviles" cuyo objetivo principal era "precipitarse B" evitando las líneas defensivas ucranianas fortificadas, 
y abandonando cualquier vehículo militar que funcionara mal o se quedara sin combustible por el camino, ya que la velocidad 
era más importante que el tamaño.

>Las unidades "rush B" debían tomar rápidamente el control de "nodos" vitales de suministro y mando ucranianos detrás de las
líneas enemigas para hacer inviable la táctica ucraniana de "defensa activa", obligando a las unidades ucranianas a redirigir
su atención hacia el interior de su propio territorio en lugar de enfrentarse a un avance ruso.

>Estos "grupos móviles" de la UR eran esencialmente unidades kamikaze con una alta probabilidad de ser destruidas en cuestión 
de días, dado que se dispersaron en lo más profundo del territorio enemigo en un número reducido.

>Esta es la razón por la que las mayores bajas de Rusia se produjeron durante los primeros días de la guerra, y por la que los medios
de comunicación hablaban de que Rusia se había quedado sin combustible y suministros el tercer día de la guerra. Confundieron 
las unidades "rush B" con las fuerzas primarias de avance de Rusia.*_

*>Rusia no tiene intención de tomar Kyiv. Pero tiene toda la intención de acosar a Kiev para desviar la atención. (nota de la redacción:
esto debe tomarse con un grano de sal ya que no conocemos los planes futuros)*

t.me/pol4chan/177565


----------



## Abstenuto (23 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> La convención de Ginebra no ampara a paramilitares como los de Azov y la Guardia Nacional. Crímenes de guerra aparte.



Todos esos regimientos de neonancys y extremoderechosos forman parte de la Guardia Nacional, que a su vez depende del Ministerio del Interior. Estarían amparados por la Convención de Ginebra, pero me da que los rusos (y en particular los chechenos) se la van a pasar por el arco del triunfo


----------



## Zappa (23 Mar 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> Otra que se queda Putin. A vender R5 a los indios.



¡¡ Coño !!
¡¡ Dichosos los ojos !!
Desde el hilo de las elecciones de EEUU que no te veía.


----------



## jabalino (23 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> En serio el corresponsal de la sexta es Marsupia?
> 
> Hostia voy a subir foto. Si es, esta foto era de hace años. El pelo...las entradas. Las facciones
> Ver archivo adjunto 996711
> ...



Derroición a base de oler bragas a sus amigas femiperiodistas.


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Si bueno, eso es lo que les gustaría pero no es tan fácil y no lo es porque ni hay gas disponible de otros sitios donde no lo necesiten y tampoco hay como llevarlo a Alemania e incluso si fuera posible llevarlo a Alemania tampoco podría regasificarlo para meterlo en su red al menos hasta dentro de dos años porque no tienen capacidad de regasificación y si es verdad que en España hay suficientes pero no hay gasoducto para llevarlo, es decir la jugada es o pagas en rublos o te quedas sin gas ... Así que las cosas se ponen interesantes ahora se va a ver quien va de farol y quien no. Si Rusia depende más de la entrada de divisas extranjeras o Alemania depende más de tener gas. En todo caso aquí sigue habiendo una gran baza por jugar y es que me da igual como pagues que no te voy a mandar gas .. Yo me quedo sin el 20% de mis exportaciones y Alemania sin el 40 % de su gas. Por lo visto esto ya va a ocurrir lo que pasa es que pensaban que se haría de forma paulatina.



oleadas de alemanas viniendo a españa buscando calefaccion?


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

*El ex embajador en Rusia ve la ampliación de la OTAN como una causa de la guerra.*
El *ex embajador de España en Rusia entre los años 1992 y 1995, Eugeni Bregolat,* ha explicado este miércoles en la *Universidad de Lleida* (UdL) que la ampliación de la *OTAN* hacia el este de Europa es una de las causas de la guerra en Ucrania.

Bregolat ha hecho esta reflexión durante su participación en la mesa redonda "La invasión rusa de Ucrania: ¿El inicio de un nuevo orden mundial?", organizada por la Facultad de Derecho, Economía y turismo de la UdL.

Ha explicado que destacados responsables de la política exterior y de seguridad de Estados Unidos, como *Jack Matlock, Robert Strauss* o el actual jefe de la CIA, *William Burn,* ha habían alertado del "sin sentido, el error gravísimo y las consecuencias pésimas" suponía esta política norteamericana por la que apostó *Bill Clinton.*

En este sentido, ha añadido que figuras como *Zbigniew Brzezinski* y *Henry Kissinger* ya proponían entonces la "finlandización" de Ucrania, es decir, la neutralidad con soberanía limitada.

Esta sería, tal como ha asegurado el diplomático, una "posible vía de solución" del actual conflicto, que considera "inadmisible" y ha afirmado: "Pese a todos los agravios contra Rusia, no se pueden solucionar las cosas de esta manera".


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

desde luego morir con dignidad va a ser un desafio de ahora en adelante


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Roedr (23 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> oleadas de alemanas viniendo a españa buscando calefaccion?



hehe a lo mejor tenemos una oportunidad histórica de negocio y reflote del mercado inmobiliario


----------



## aurariola (23 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Si bueno, eso es lo que les gustaría pero no es tan fácil y no lo es porque ni hay gas disponible de otros sitios donde no lo necesiten y tampoco hay como llevarlo a Alemania e incluso si fuera posible llevarlo a Alemania tampoco podría regasificarlo para meterlo en su red al menos hasta dentro de dos años porque no tienen capacidad de regasificación y si es verdad que en España hay suficientes pero no hay gasoducto para llevarlo, es decir la jugada es o pagas en rublos o te quedas sin gas ... Así que las cosas se ponen interesantes ahora se va a ver quien va de farol y quien no. Si Rusia depende más de la entrada de divisas extranjeras o Alemania depende más de tener gas. En todo caso aquí sigue habiendo una gran baza por jugar y es que me da igual como pagues que no te voy a mandar gas .. Yo me quedo sin el 20% de mis exportaciones y Alemania sin el 40 % de su gas. Por lo visto esto ya va a ocurrir lo que pasa es que pensaban que se haría de forma paulatina.



en el fondo estan escalando en la guerra, son ataques no sangrientos........... un par de subidas mas en la apuesta y ya solo les quedaran opciones militares.


----------



## coscorron (23 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> oleadas de alemanas viniendo a españa buscando calefaccion?



Al final no nos va quedar más remedio que follar y yo ya no se si me acuerdo como se hacía.


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

*Macron dice que seguirá haciendo "todo lo posible" para parar la guerra.*
El presidente de Francia, *Emmanuel Macron,* afirmó hoy que seguirá haciendo "todo lo posible" para ayudar a Ucrania y parar la guerra a través de la negociación y reconoció que hay un factor de incertidumbre sobre el posible uso de armas "inaceptables" por parte de Moscú.

En una entrevista con el canal televisivo _M6,_ Macron asumió que ahora mismo existe ese factor de incertidumbre acerca de si el presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin,* está dispuesto a usar armas químicas o nucleares tácticas o a atacar otros países vecinos.

Preguntado acerca de si Putin es una persona "razonable", Macron eludió dar una respuesta clara, pero aseguró que va a "continuar discutiendo hasta el último segundo" siguiendo una estrategia simple: "negociar, negociar y negociar".


----------



## PutoNWO (23 Mar 2022)

Entonces nuestro amigo Marsupia (corresponsal de la sexta y manipulador Pro OTAN) estaba hoy en Kiev con un coche derroido en mitad de una acera mientras la vida sigue igual que antes. Grande Marsupia tus fans no te dejaremos nunca solo


----------



## Roedr (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## JOS1378 (23 Mar 2022)

Información falsa, imágenes adulteradas, videos trucados y censura al servicio de la OTAN

La propaganda bélica es tanto más eficiente cuando existe una carencia relativa de pensamiento crítico y logra instalarse una explicación única, des-historizada y simplista de los acontecimientos.








Información falsa, imágenes adulteradas, videos trucados y censura al servicio de la OTAN


La propaganda bélica es tanto más eficiente cuando existe una carencia relativa de pensamiento crítico y logra instalarse una explicación única, des-historizada y simplista de los acontecimientos.




es.mdn.tv


----------



## paconan (23 Mar 2022)

Ayer:
*Renault reanuda la producción en Rusia indefinidamente*








Renault reanuda la producción en Rusia indefinidamente


El Grupo Renault se ha visto en una situación muy incómoda en plena huída de empresas extranjeras del mercado ruso, dada su exposición con AvtoVAZ y siendo un productor local importante.




www.motor.es





Hoy:
*Renault anuncia la suspensión de sus actividades en Rusia*








Renault anuncia la suspensión de sus actividades en Rusia


El fabricante de automóviles Renault, que tiene una notable presencia en Rusia, anunció este miércoles que suspende sus actividades en este país en respuesta...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Oso Polar (23 Mar 2022)

Murió la puta de Madeleine Albright, con la disculpa a las señoras de la vida alegre, espero que haya sufrido y que en el infierno la empalen por la eternidad.

Un día glorioso y por eso a destapar una botella de vino de las almacenadas.


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Al final no nos va quedar más remedio que follar y yo ya no se si me acuerdo como se hacía.


----------



## Trajanillo (23 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> otro igual que no se entera
> 
> lo que han pillado es esto, dicen que es una parte del sistema



Eso puede ser el grupo electrógeno yo estuve sirviendo en el primer batallón de guerra electronica que hubo en España y era similar a eso pero un poco más pequeño


----------



## Guanotopía (23 Mar 2022)

> The British Ministry of Defense asked YouTube to remove videos of a conversation between Defense Secretary Wallace and a Russian prankster



Watch Part1: Ben Wallace and a Russian Prankster Discuss the Ukraine

Cada día que pasa, somos menos libres, terminaremos envidiando a los siervos de la gleba.


----------



## coscorron (23 Mar 2022)

aurariola dijo:


> en el fondo estan escalando en la guerra, son ataques no sangrientos........... un par de subidas mas en la apuesta y ya solo les quedaran opciones militares.



Que mas da si al final en las guerras los que mueren son los civiles y casí siempre mueren de hambre y enfermedades ... Pues eso, imaginate una oleada de COVID sin electricidad para los hospitales ... Pués eso no esta tan lejano teniendo en cuenta que el 22 % de la electricidad que producimos se produce con gas y no hay alternativa viable para sustituir todo eso en el medio plazo. Por no hablarte de que por supuesto de gasolina para los coches mejor ni hablar ... La UE puede estar a punto de retroceder a los años veinte y a los carros de caballos.


----------



## JOS1378 (23 Mar 2022)

Fuerzas especiales rusas aniquilan a 300 extremistas ucranianos

Las unidades rusas también están trabajando para asegurar las carreteras a fin de garantizar el movimiento seguro de los convoyes militares y la entrega de ayuda humanitaria. 








Fuerzas especiales rusas aniquilan a 300 extremistas ucranianos


Las unidades rusas también están trabajando para asegurar las carreteras a fin de garantizar el movimiento seguro de los convoyes militares y la entrega de ayuda humanitaria.




es.mdn.tv


----------



## paconan (23 Mar 2022)

y que lo paguen en rublos


----------



## Trajanillo (23 Mar 2022)

Pues posiblemente a más de 200 km del frente, van en retaguardia


----------



## apocalippsis (23 Mar 2022)

_*⚡*_Las tropas de la RPD y la Federación Rusa toman el control del perímetro de "Azov-Stal"_*⚡*_

El Cuerpo de Marines Ruso de la Federación Rusa, el 9.º Regimiento y el 107.º Batallón de la Reserva Mob de la RDP de Nuevo México, con el apoyo del Batallón somalí y las fuerzas de seguridad chechenas, alcanzaron el perímetro de la zona fortificada neonazi en la zona industrial de la planta de Azov-Stal.

Por lo tanto, nuestro avión de ataque separó a las fuerzas de Azov que se establecieron allí de los grupos de otros militantes que permanecían en los barrios del hotel de la parte central de Mariupol y el puerto.

Todos los detalles en nuestra inclusión especial de los patios liberados del Distrito de la Margen Izquierda. 

t.me/wargonzo/6333


----------



## JOS1378 (23 Mar 2022)

Mapa de la situación en Mariupol según Islamic World News.

Las fuerzas rusas controlarían ya prácticamente el 50% de la ciudad según esta fuente.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## itaka (23 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


>



una tirita y para casa


----------



## Mabuse (23 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Láser.
> Una de las municiones más precisas que, si se utiliza correctamente, puede dar a una ardilla en el ojo es la munición aérea guiada por láser.
> El principio es sencillo: el rayo láser de un avión ilumina el objetivo, el buscador busca la munición y ésta vuela hacia el punto de donde procede la señal reflejada.
> Las municiones más extendidas entre nosotros son KAB-500L, KAB-1500LG (LPR, etc.) y X-25/29L.
> ...



No es muy complicado hacer que un aparato electrónico sepa donde está en tiempo real con algo muy parecido a los mandos de las consolas, magnetómetro, acelerómetro y giroscopio. Bien calibrados calculan la posición con milímetros de precisión siendo aparatos realmente simples y baratos. Lo más peliagudo es un buen algoritmo de autocalibrado basado en lógica difusa, pero nada que no se haya hecho antes.


----------



## Oso Polar (23 Mar 2022)

Creo que Putin esta tirando el anzuelo, mostrando debilidad en sus FFAA, para que Polonia pique y entre en Ucrania para hacer un dos x uno.


----------



## Gotthard (23 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Es esto lo que han cogido, dicen que es una parte



Felicidades a los ucranianos. Han capturado un peligroso generador diesel estándar metido en un contenedor naval, se usa para dar chicha a todo tipo de inventos, desde una cocina de campaña a una bateria de misiles. Un enorme exito de inteligencia que podian haber conseguido mirando en internet sin necesidad de enviar un mamotreto de 8 toneladas a Estados Unidos.







NO es la unidad de control del sistema, que aqui vemos, es bastante diferente.


----------



## Roedr (23 Mar 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Creo que Putin esta tirando el anzuelo, mostrando debilidad en sus FFAA, para que Polonia pique y entre en Ucrania para hacer un dos x uno.



Bastante tiene con no perder la guerra.


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Que mas da si al final en las guerras los que mueren son los civiles y casí siempre mueren de hambre y enfermedades ... Pues eso, imaginate una oleada de COVID sin electricidad para los hospitales ... Pués eso no esta tan lejano teniendo en cuenta que el 22 % de la electricidad que producimos se produce con gas y no hay alternativa viable para sustituir todo eso en el medio plazo. Por no hablarte de que por supuesto de gasolina para los coches mejor ni hablar ... La UE puede estar a punto de retroceder a los años veinte y a los carros de caballos.



imposible no hay caballos suficientes en el mundo hay poquisimos caballos creeme


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (23 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *La exsecretaria de Estado de los Estados Unidos, Madeleine Albright, murió a los 84 años.*



HOSTIA, COINCIDIENDO CON LAS FIESTAS DE LA MAGDALENA. AQUÍ HAY MÁS RUIDO QUE EN MARIÚPOL.
SUPONGO QUE TENÍA LA PaUTA COMPLETA.


----------



## JOS1378 (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## frangelico (23 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Muy tonto parece el noruego ese. Como si hubiera mucho que ganar



Me autoocito, al parecer este se retira en Septiembre (a presidir el banco central de Noruega, a ver si ahí gana una guerra ) y dicen que aspira a sucederle nuestro inefable marido de Begoño, la señora sin coño.


----------



## Guanotopía (23 Mar 2022)

Un niño ucraniano ¿a cuántos niños iraquíes se cotiza?


----------



## arriqui (23 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y además obliga a que se acepten rublos en las ventas de Europa a Rusia o bien a que se adquieran en el mercado de divisas. Es una forma de situar mejor al rublo como divisa.



Del petrodolar al rublogas


----------



## frangelico (23 Mar 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Un niño ucraniano ¿a cuántos niños iraquíes se cotiza?



Este es el feo asunto. Iraq es un país joven y lo era más hace 20 años, la matanza de menores allí no tiene precedentes desde Vietnam y antes desde la IIGM. Pero no son blancos y en el imaginario judeopotestante ya es dudoso que un católico valga algo, pero un musulmán o vietnamita directamente es basura para aellos. Los matan por cientos de miles o por millones y ni se inmutan.


----------



## otroyomismo (23 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> ¿Pero eso no es un T-34?.



Por las escotillas iguales, un T-34 1942 (creo)


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (23 Mar 2022)

A mi el diseño en vigas del contenedor, es un contenedor maritimo paco de 20 pies que le han quitado las puertas por el zurriagazo que le han metido en una esquina. Le quitas el relleno y puedes meterle un cargamento de alpargatas sin problema. El contenedor de la unidad de control esta hecho had oc con su puertecita y sus ventanitas y sus puñetitas, como debe ser.

Y aparte lo de los bocatas.


----------



## PutoNWO (23 Mar 2022)

Nuestro amigo Marsupia recién levantado después de seguir Burbuja info mientras Ana Pastor mira con cara de dar lástima por Ucrania


----------



## Salamandra (23 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> imposible no hay caballos suficientes en el mundo hay poquisimos caballos creeme



A las bicicletas, como en Cuba. Al menos cuando yo estuve, pasado no demasiado tiempo del colapso de la URSS


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## JOS1378 (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## CEMENTITOS (23 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



En que quedamos... ¿no tienen ni combustible, o están arrasando Mariupol?

Al igual que en el hilo del covid, se nota que los paletos y los cuñaos van desalojando a medida que la realidad los deja en ridículo.
Resulta curioso comprobar cómo ante un mismo hecho, hay personas que son incapaces de interpretar la realidad.


----------



## Abrojo (23 Mar 2022)

"Fuerzas democráticas de liberación"


----------



## Trajanillo (23 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Felicidades a los ucranianos. Han capturado un peligroso generador diesel estándar metido en un contenedor naval, se usa para dar chicha a todo tipo de inventos, desde una cocina de campaña a una bateria de misiles. Un enorme exito de inteligencia que podian haber conseguido mirando en internet sin necesidad de enviar un mamotreto de 8 toneladas a Estados Unidos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 996735
> 
> ...



Lo que yo dije… ademas esos equipos no van en vanguardia.


----------



## coscorron (23 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Nuestro amigo Marsupia recién levantado después de seguir Burbuja info mientras Ana Pastor mira con cara de dar lástima por Ucrania
> Ver archivo adjunto 996759



La cara de Ana Pastor es la cara que tendría cualquier tía que compartiera cama con Ferreras .. Cara de asco a perpetuidad.


----------



## JOS1378 (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## coscorron (23 Mar 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> "Fuerzas democráticas de liberación"



Moderadas???


----------



## Artigas (23 Mar 2022)

Habría que ver de cuándo es el dibujo. Hasta 2019 podría ser válido. Igual para el año que viene volveremos a tener un gobierno abiertamente cipayo, no como los critptocipayos actuales.


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>






Jojojo buen pollazo.


----------



## frangelico (23 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> La cara de Ana Pastor es la cara que tendría cualquier tía que compartiera cama con Ferreras .. Cara de asco a perpetuidad.



Tengo mis dudas sobre eso. Debe ser un matrimonio concertado, ella preferirá incluso al perro


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (23 Mar 2022)

Tiene pinta que dentro de poco se les va terminar el chollo (hay centenares de videos de estos asquerosos, pero este se lleva la palma).

Imágenes perturbadoras del maltrato de Ucrania a personas inocentes debido a su afiliación nacional.







Poco parece que van a poder hacer.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (23 Mar 2022)

Es evidente que piezas así no se abandonan en el campo de batalla, diría que piezas así van en retaguardia, y mas aún, diría que cuando avanzas, el territorio que dejas atrás ya está ganado y esas piezas quedarían seguras aunque las abandonaras... pero que mas da, a los tragacionistas les vale cualquier mierda que cague un anónimo en twiter.


----------



## JOS1378 (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## PutoNWO (23 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


>



A Pedro Sánchez y Biden estas historias no les gustan nada, que para eso han mandado 1000 millones para armas. Usa muchos miles más


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (23 Mar 2022)

Mejor May 9.


----------



## Impresionante (23 Mar 2022)

Análisis ecomómico rápido


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> A las bicicletas, como en Cuba. Al menos cuando yo estuve, pasado no demasiado tiempo del colapso de la URSS



las conozco y pesan un huevo las bicis chinas


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (23 Mar 2022)

Colas para comprar en Rusia









‘We’re going back to a USSR’: long queues return for Russian shoppers as sanctions bite


After an hour and a half queuing for sugar, or worse still fighting for it in a market, Russians are feeling the effect of shortages caused by an unprecedented cutoff from the world




www.theguardian.com


----------



## JOS1378 (23 Mar 2022)

Suscribo todo lo que dice el compañero


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Honkler (23 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *Chubais, alto asesor de Putin, dimite y abandona Rusia*



*Ya… y?*


----------



## JOS1378 (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Abrojo (23 Mar 2022)

A mí me parecería más sobrecogedor que nos narrara como ha cambiado su aspecto en estos diez años


----------



## Burbujo II (23 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Colas para comprar en Rusia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*JAQUE MATE DE PUTIN*

@Burbujístico , acuda a recepción.


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> A las bicicletas, como en Cuba. Al menos cuando yo estuve, pasado no demasiado tiempo del colapso de la URSS



las


CEMENTITOS dijo:


> En que quedamos... ¿no tienen ni combustible, o están arrasando Mariupol?
> 
> Al igual que en el hilo del covid, se nota que los paletos y los cuñaos van desalojando a medida que la realidad los deja en ridículo.
> Resulta curioso comprobar cómo ante un mismo hecho, hay personas que son incapaces de interpretar la realidad.



los cuñaos son los primeros que caeran en el mad max cuando el hambre apriete caldereta de cuñado


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)

*MENU NWO DE LA SEMANA

POR MARSTER CHEF BIDEN*

*COMEREIS MENU DE ANTENAS 5G
Y POLLAS RUSA A CAMBIO DE ACEITA DE GIRASOL *

2.1K views18:01
__​3:19
Lobos Esteparios
Empiezan a reconocer que faltan productos....




​


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

Sección oriental de la operación militar especial de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas para desnazificar y desmilitarizar Ucrania, 23 de marzo, según REGNUM

La lucha continúa en la dirección de Kurakhov, al norte de Vugledar y al oeste de Maryinka.

Partes de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RPD avanzan en la circunferencia de Avdiivka.

La lucha al sur de Izyum en dirección a Slavyansk y Kramatorsk se ha intensificado nuevamente.

Continúan feroces batallas urbanas en Severodonetsk y Mariupol.

@globalwarzone


----------



## Mabuse (23 Mar 2022)

hartman dijo:


> tanque ruso destruido en khakov.



¿Ha usado el filtro de autocolrado basado en redes neuronales o es a mano?

Offtopic, reconstrucción de películas antiguas con consecuencias de la primera y la segunda guerras.

Alemanes derotados que consiguieron llegar vivos a la zona americana, las mujeres, reclutadas a la fuerza las pasaron putas.



Estrés postraumático en soldados de la primera guerra mundial.


Esto ha pasado, en demasiadas ocasiones, está pasando en varios países, y posiblemente lo vayamos a pasar nosotros gracias a la avaricia insaciable del complejo financiero militar.
En los comentarios hablan de la gente que aparece, algunos reconstruyeron sus vidas, y otras historias de la naturaleza humana.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (23 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Fake. Ese es el aspecto de una pequeña zona de Mariupol.

es como si pusieras imágenes de cumbre vieja en noviembre y dijeras, este es aspecto de la palma, la destrucción es total. cuando en realidad ese era el,aspecto de las zonas colindantes al volcán porque a 20 km de ahí la gente se tomaba una cerveza en la terraza con vistas a la playa.


----------



## Lego. (23 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Dicen que lo que han obtenido es una parte del sistema
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Si ese contenedor fuese en verdad algo secreto :

- Los ruskis no lo habrían arriesgado.
- Si lo arriesgasen y, mala pata, quedase comprometido, lo volarían sus propios operadores aún jugándose la vida.
- Y si por algún extraño motivo no pudiesen volarlo, en 10 minutos llega un avión y le calza una termobárica encima y no quedan ni las arandelas.

En resumen: La teoría de la captura sólo se sostiene si también das por cierto que los rusos son todos subnormales. Toda la cadena de mando desde el operador del cacharro hasta Putin, todos idiotas. Para el programa de Susana Griso puede valer, pero yo le doy una credibilidad del 1%.


----------



## PutoNWO (23 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Tiene pinta que dentro de poco se les va terminar el chollo (hay centenares de videos de estos asquerosos, pero este se lleva la palma).
> 
> Imágenes perturbadoras del maltrato de Ucrania a personas inocentes debido a su afiliación nacional.
> 
> ...



Si la gente de verdad supiera que estos Soldados Ucranianos y los batallones han violado bebés y quemado a gente viva en una cruz como Jesús. Quemaban la Moncloa. Ya te lo digo, por eso tenéis que compartir a todos vuestros contactos aunque os bloqueen por no avisar del +18. La vida no es de color de rosa


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (23 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> *Francia eleva su nivel de alerta y despliega tres submarinos nucleares en el mar*



FUÁ, CHAVAL, SUBMARINOS... ¡EN EL MAR! ¿QUIÉN PODRÍA HABERLO SOSPECHADO?


----------



## Juan Frioman Frizelme (23 Mar 2022)

Se junto toda la escoria derechista del foro en este hilo, lo más ridículo es que acusen a Ucrania de ser un país nazi. Cuando los únicos estados neofascistas en Europa son Rusia y su títere Bielorusia.
Y en occidente toda la escoria fascista, neonazi y de extrema derecha apoyan al tirano Putin.


----------



## Marchamaliano (23 Mar 2022)

Tan Chin Gao dijo:


> FUÁ, CHAVAL, SUBMARINOS... ¡EN EL MAR! ¿QUIÉN PODRÍA HABERLO SOSPECHADO?
> Ver archivo adjunto 996787



AL menos habrán salido de LaRochelle jajajaa


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)

es véhicules tout-terrain britanniques fournis à l'#Ukraine️ sont déjà en vente dans la région de Kiev.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (23 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> ¿Ha usado el filtro de autocolrado basado en redes neuronales o es a mano?
> 
> Offtopic, reconstrucción de películas antiguas con consecuencias de la primera y la segunda guerras.
> 
> ...




Que vídeos más brutales. Verlos en color genera una sensación mucho más realista. La puta historia de la humanidad repleta de desastres...

Aquí el canal: https://www.youtube.com/c/NineteenthcenturyvideosBacktolife/videos


----------



## JOS1378 (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Expected (23 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Transcarpatia...de nuevo p,'a mi...donde nunca debió perderse.
> 
> Por ," maltratadores"
> 
> ...



Hungria....que grandes


----------



## frangelico (23 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> AL menos habrán salido de LaRochelle jajajaa



Pues tres patrullando al tiempo es el límite de las capacidades francesas.


----------



## Von Rudel (23 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Bajas infligidas a Rusia según Ucrania
> 
> 
> 
> ...




En un mes 15.000 bajas.........jajajajaja......jajajajaja






En el la mayor guerra de la Historia de la Humanidad que fue en la 2 GM, con decenas de millones de hombres peleando por todo el planeta. Bombardeando civiles y matandolos todos los bandos sin piedad. Nos daban unas bajas de 30.000 a 25.000 hombres muertos por día. 


Osea una guerra donde solo combaten soldados las fuerzas en combate no llegan al millon de hombres, mejoraron las capacidades medicas, de proteccion para soldados, etc.... y nos dan esas bajas. Irreales completamente.

Invasion de Polonia:



*Fuerzas Alemanas*
• 1 500 000 soldados
• 2750 tanques
• 9000 cañones
• 2315 aviones
*Ejército Eslovaco*
*Alemania
Bajas*
• 16 343 muertos
• 30 322 heridos
• 3404 desaparecidos 

*Fuerzas polacas*
• 950 000 hombres
• 880 tanques
• 4300 cañones
• 400 aviones 
Bajas
• 66 300 muertos
• 133 700 heridos
• 694 000 prisioneros 


Me estas diciendo que:

Los Rusos han perdido 15.000 hombres y el de heridos como vemos suele ser el doble 30.000. Osean que han perdido 45.000 hombres 1/3 de todas las fuerzas Rusas que han invadido Ucrania son 150.000 hombres. Con estas cifras estarían virtualmente destruidas todas las fuerzas Rusas y no podrían ni entrar en un misero pueblo. 

el numero de bajas de los Ucranianos deberia rondar parecido al que tuvieron los polacos osea sobre 70.000 muertos y el doble de heridos 140.000 heridos lo que nos da 210.000 bajas Ucranianas. Cuando activos antes de la invasion tenian 200.000 hombres.


Son números de risa.


----------



## kerowsky1972 (23 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



Pues yo veo a China frotándose la pollas co.


Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



Pues los chinos se van poner las botas, creo yo


----------



## PutoNWO (23 Mar 2022)

Suecia y Finlandia dicen que cuántas pollas hagan falta van a chupar para que los metan en el grupo OtánicoSatanista y que siguen con sus laboratorios humanos.


----------



## Burbujo II (23 Mar 2022)

*URGENTE--->> La escasez del DIÉSEL podría llegar en abril con precios desorbitados <<RACIONAMIENTO>>*


----------



## bk001 (23 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham esta horrorizado . Rusia pide que le paguen en rublos . La UE dice que los rublos no los toca ni con un palo . Rusia les contesta que se metan sus papeles de colores por el orto . Y ahora que ? Este es el tipo de noticias que te hacen sentir orgulloso de ser ruso
> clapham , que tu no eres ruso ...deja el cuento  Cuando creiamos que la saga de las minas sovieticas a la deriva iba a salvar este tonton de hilo . Rusia se ha vuelto gallega . Ni avanza , ni retrocede ...resulta que aparece el Zar con esta bomba ....
> El clapham daria 1 pivx por ver la cara de la condesa Von Der Leyen cuando le dijeron que el 26 % del petroleo , el 45 % del carbon y el 45 % del gas natural que consume la UE tendra que ser pagado en rublos . En billetes grandes y en perfecto estado ...
> Esto es peor que Pearl Harbor . Ahora la UE tendra que comprar rublos , lo que hara que la moneda rusa se revalorice .
> ...



[
Felicidades, con 8 años de retraso ( a thanks por día de retraso, me debes 2922 thaks) acertaste que Putin se quedaba con novotrusia.

Claro que también un reloj roto acierta la hora 2 veces al día.


----------



## dabuti (23 Mar 2022)

Perro lamiendo polla OTÁNica.


----------



## Impresionante (23 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *JAQUE MATE DE PUTIN*
> 
> @Burbujístico , acuda a recepción.



Azucar de girasol?


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (23 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> En un mes 15.000 bajas.........jajajajaja......jajajajaja
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 996758
> ...



Tiene su logica, en la II GM tenian fusiles de cerrojo, tanques que disparaban a 800 metros y poco mas.

Hoy en día un tonto te vuela un tanque o APC matando a los 8 que van dentro (3 si es un carro).
Mas los drones a distancia que se cargan columnas enteras.

Hoy en dia matar es barato y rapido, en la IIGM era aun mas barato pero lento. Era mas complicado proyectar fuerza


----------



## Zappa (23 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *Chubais, alto asesor de Putin, dimite y abandona Rusia*



*"... conocido reformista liberal Anatoli Chubais... "*

Va a ser que Putin ya no está por la labor de escuchar más los cantos de sirena de occidente.


----------



## dabuti (23 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *URGENTE--->> La escasez del DIÉSEL podría llegar en abril con precios desorbitados <<RACIONAMIENTO>>*



Yo siempre echo 10 euros, coño.


----------



## Honkler (23 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Ayer Macron hablo con Putin
> 
> *Francia eleva su nivel de alerta y despliega tres submarinos nucleares en el mar*
> Francia acaba de elevar su nivel de alerta en materia de disuasión nuclear. Ahora, tres de los submarinos equipados con esta arma se encuentran en el mar, una situación sin precedentes.
> ...



Que se preocupen más por la moronegrada que tienen dentro y dejen a los rusos tranquilos…


----------



## Zepequenhô (23 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *URGENTE--->> La escasez del DIÉSEL podría llegar en abril con precios desorbitados <<RACIONAMIENTO>>*



Es muy posible. Muchísimo.

Hemos superado el alza de precios de la crisis del petróleo de los años 70.

La semana pasada busqué las gráficas de INE y aluciné. A ver si mañana cuelgo los datos.


----------



## Zepequenhô (23 Mar 2022)

hartman dijo:


> tanque ruso destruido en khakov.



¿Esto no es un T 34?


----------



## Mabuse (23 Mar 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Que vídeos más brutales. Verlos en color genera una sensación mucho más realista. La puta historia de la humanidad repleta de desastres...
> 
> Aquí el canal: https://www.youtube.com/c/NineteenthcenturyvideosBacktolife/videos



Estamos acostrumbrados a documentales con montajes y efectos de sonido espléndidos busacando la lagrimita y la emoción. El resultado es un sentr provocado y pasajer. Esto es el bruto, se me encoge el corazón al verlo sin sonido, sé que se van a sumar a las cosas que me asalten la cabeza en momentos bajos.


----------



## Lego. (23 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> ¿Ha usado el filtro de autocolrado basado en redes neuronales o es a mano?
> 
> Offtopic, reconstrucción de películas antiguas con consecuencias de la primera y la segunda guerras.
> 
> ...




Esas imágenes me han recordado una cosa que he pensado varias veces estos días al ver las noticias, los twits de oficiales y también a algunos floreros.


Me refiero al ardor guerrero fanfarrón y trivial. A ese discurso que mencionaba antes de que "son orcos borrachos" y "los vamos a arrasar porque dan pena", y belicismo súbito invadiéndolo todo, hasta las escuelas, los deportes, la izquierda y la derecha.Hablan de la guerra como si se tratase de una competición deportiva.

Me recuerda a los docus que explican el ambiente de las primeras semanas de la I GM.

Mal rollo.


----------



## Seronoser (23 Mar 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Todos esos regimientos de neonancys y extremoderechosos forman parte de la Guardia Nacional, que a su vez depende del Ministerio del Interior. Estarían amparados por la Convención de Ginebra, pero me da que los rusos (y en particular los chechenos) se la van a pasar por el arco del triunfo



Me hace gracia lo de la convención de ginebra...nadie la sigue, es un esperpento.
Y por supuesto en el Donbas van a pasar a cuchillo a cada uno de los 2000 o 3000 neonazis que queden vivos.
De esto cero dudas.


----------



## PutoNWO (23 Mar 2022)

Si podéis manipular los números que dan los Ucros como bajas rusas y ponéis 30.000 bajas, hacemos spam. Así parece que no necesitan más ayuda y van a ganar la guerra pasado mañana. Si hay que ser troll que sea por una causa justa


----------



## frangelico (23 Mar 2022)

Ya , pero resulta que Begoño consorte al parecer aspira a ser secretario general de la OTAN, en la UE no aceptan que presida la Comisión un mendigo pero en la OTaN les encantan los títeres de países lacayos. Y es doblemente peligroso, por lo que haría para ganar puntos y por lo que podría hacer semejante infraser en el cargo. Le pediría a San Vladimir que vuele Bruselas pronto porque para la humanidad eso es mejor que el señor del travelo en ese puesto


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> ¿Ha usado el filtro de autocolrado basado en redes neuronales o es a mano?
> 
> Offtopic, reconstrucción de películas antiguas con consecuencias de la primera y la segunda guerras.
> 
> ...



te puedo decir que del estress post traumatico se sale, mal que bien,de todos modos lo de los tiroteos no es como en las peliculas y yo en el pais vasco estab en el bando de los cuerpo a tierra y virgencita que me quede como estoy, lo que mas recuerdo es el olor a mierda y orina de la gente que relajaba los esfinteres por miedo.

hay que ver las miradas de miedo de la gente en directo.


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Mar 2022)

Esta gente definitivamente són la polla,tomando un té tan ricamente en zona de combate. Me recuerda a Porta y Hermanito jugando a las cartas durante un ataque artillero ruso.


----------



## crocodile (23 Mar 2022)

Juan Frioman Frizelme dijo:


> Se junto toda la escoria derechista del foro en este hilo, lo más ridículo es que acusen a Ucrania de ser un país nazi. Cuando los únicos estados neofascistas en Europa son Rusia y su títere Bielorusia.
> Y en occidente toda la escoria fascista, neonazi y de extrema derecha apoyan al tirano Putin.



Pero no quedamos que Rusia es comunista ?, que cacao mental tenéis los follayankees.


----------



## Mabuse (23 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> te puedo decir que del estress post traumatico se sale, mal que bien,de todos modos lo de los tiroteos no es como en las peliculas y yo en el pais vasco estab en el bando de los cuerpo a tierra y virgencita que me quede como estoy, lo que mas recuerdo es el olor a mierda y orina de la gente que relajaba los esfinteres por miedo.
> 
> hay que ver las miradas de miedo de la gente en directo.



En los comentarios hablan de veteranos de Verdún en los cincuenta aún padeciendo el "shock shell" que le llamaban en aquella época. La guerra dura años, y un soldado puede estar sometido a eso el tiempo suficiente como para quedar totalmente grabado a fuego en la mente.


----------



## frangelico (23 Mar 2022)

Inmenso conocimiento: "hay que matar, matar y matar". Pues lo habrá transmitido a millones, porque sus enseñanzas caben en un par de minutos


----------



## Oso Polar (23 Mar 2022)

El verdadero anticristo reina en el Vaticano.


----------



## crocodile (23 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Perro lamiendo polla OTÁNica.



El sepulturero fiel esclavo bien pagado por sus amos.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (23 Mar 2022)

Biden and G-7 allies preparing 'enforcement mechanism' to stop China from helping Russia


President Joe Biden and other leaders of the G-7 nations will roll out a new initiative Thursday to ensure "enforcement" of the West's sanctions against Russia and prevent China and other countries from helping the Kremlin work around the financial penalties.




www.washingtonexaminer.com




President Joe Biden and other leaders of the G-7 nations will roll out a new initiative Thursday to ensure "enforcement" of the West's sanctions against Russia and prevent China and other countries from helping the Kremlin work around the financial penalties.
National security adviser Jake Sullivan briefly previewed the announcement while meeting with reporters flying with Biden to Brussels on Wednesday.


----------



## Bartleby (23 Mar 2022)

Vista la importancia que tienen las cosas en base al lugar que ocupa en los medios podemos decir que, la pandemia pasa a un segundo plano cuando comienza la guerra y la guerra pasa a un segundo plano cuando falta la cerveza.


----------



## Peineto (23 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Moderadas???




MODE ratas.


----------



## Impresionante (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Roedr (23 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Esta gente definitivamente són la polla,tomando un té tan ricamente en zona de combate. Me recuerda a Porta y Hermanito jugando a las cartas durante un ataque artillero ruso.



Sí, la verdad es que tienen un punto fascinante. Hace tres días unos asesinos yihadistas, ahora carne de cañón rusa. Musulmanes, pero más blancos y caucásicos que la mayoría de los europeos. Sin barbas, con dientes, y lavados, serían casi el modelo ideal ario.


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

Toma atmosférica del ataque de ayer a Nikolaev.
#Nikolaev, Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## kelden (23 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> *"... conocido reformista liberal Anatoli Chubais... "*
> 
> Va a ser que Putin ya no está por la labor de escuchar más los cantos de sirena de occidente.



Ese es uno de los que diseñó y ejecutó la carnicería de Yeltsin en los 90.


----------



## Fígaro (23 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Colas para comprar en Rusia
> 
> 
> 
> ...





No les queda mierda por tragar...


----------



## John Nash (23 Mar 2022)

Colapso industrial: los empresarios alertan de una situación ''insostenible''


Se cumplen diez días desde el inicio de las movilizaciones sectoriales debido al alza descontrolada de los precios de la energía y los carburantes. Diez días que han dado para mucho y que han obligado a parar la producción de importantes empresas de alimentación, fabricantes cíclicos...



www.eleconomista.es






*los empresarios alertan de una situación "insostenible"*


CEOE y Cepyme advierten de que no se pueden seguir retrasando las ayudas
El clamor social y empresarial "amenaza con desbordarse"


----------



## bangkoriano (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## El-Mano (23 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> No se sabe, lo normal es que si lo estuvieran pero en mi opinión y en la de muchos su venta a la Turquía de Erdogan fué un error, aunque sea una versión degradada con respecto a la Rusa.



Bueno... Algo raro pasó con Turquía, yo diría que hasta casi le hizo un kadyrov 1.5v...

Recuerda que después del derribo de avión y las sanciones... vino el levantamiento de sanciones, el golpe de estado casi inmediato, el claro apoyo ruso al turco, venta de los s400, en Siria tuvo apoyo aereo ruso contra el isis... y evitaron la unión kurda, que Turquía no estaba nada contenta en eso con usa... No creo que esté totalmente del lado de Moscú, pero hasta sonó rumores de Turquía de salir de la OTAN...

Mínimo Turquía está sacando provecho de todos, y hasta casi parece más del lado ruso que de la OTAN... Creo que lo de acusar publicamente a que el teórico del golpe se refugiaba en ee.uu, es algo demasiado evidente para ver qué el cerdogan no puede fiarse de la OTAN/UE, y que le es mejor tener en cercanía a los rusos a no tenerlos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

La lucha continuará en el sector Izyum del frente. En Kamenka, los grupos blindados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no dejan de intentar expulsar a nuestras tropas del asentamiento.

En general, uno puede sentir cómo los ucranianos están movilizando más y más fuerzas hacia este punto tan importante.

Una vez más, me gustaría agradecer sinceramente los cálculos de nuestra defensa aérea. Los muchachos trabajan día y noche, el enemigo tiene muchos puntos y vehículos aéreos no tripulados. Sí, y la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania continúa volando ocasionalmente.

Qué puedo decir, incluso si todos en Belgorod ya están acostumbrados a las estelas de los misiles de defensa aérea en el cielo, y solo para aquellos que han llegado recientemente a la ciudad, esto parece una curiosidad.


----------



## Mabuse (23 Mar 2022)

Será que los marcianos creen que la pregunta se refiere a nuestro simpático vecino el travesti del desierto.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (23 Mar 2022)

"PokemonVilnius, post: 39850488, member: 120291"
es muy hostiable...

no hay nada que mas me toque los cojones que estas cosas de ninho pijo que va de detallista... esa gran tristeza es la que siente cuando el espejo del banho esta empanhado y no se puede ver el careto mientras aprieta mandibula...






*Simplemente esta rindiendo pleitesía a sus amos. Lleva buena cerrar el energúmeno.*


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> En los comentarios hablan de veteranos de Verdún en los cincuenta aún padeciendo el "shock shell" que le llamaban en aquella época. La guerra dura años, y un soldado puede estar sometido a eso el tiempo suficiente como para quedar totalmente grabado a fuego en la mente.



se te queda grabado un circuito neuronal que responde a determinados estimulos, si oyes algo que suene como un disparo cuerpo a tierra y cosas asi


----------



## Mabuse (23 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Toma atmosférica del ataque de ayer a Nikolaev.
> #Nikolaev, Ucrania
> @rybar
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 996831



Eso azul no será un efecto Cherenkov ¿no?


----------



## fulcrum29smt (23 Mar 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Bueno... Algo raro pasó con Turquía, yo diría que hasta casi le hizo un kadyrov 1.5v...
> 
> Recuerda que después del derribo de avión y las sanciones... vino el levantamiento de sanciones, el golpe de estado casi inmediato, el claro apoyo ruso al turco, venta de los s400, en Siria tuvo apoyo aereo ruso contra el isis... y evitaron la unión kurda, que Turquía no estaba nada contenta en eso con usa... No creo que esté totalmente del lado de Moscú, pero hasta sonó rumores de Turquía de salir de la OTAN...
> 
> Mínimo Turquía está sacando provecho de todos, y hasta casi parece más del lado ruso que de la OTAN... Creo que lo de acusar publicamente a que el teórico del golpe se refugiaba en ee.uu, es algo demasiado evidente para ver qué el cerdogan no puede fiarse de la OTAN/UE, y que le es mejor tener en cercanía a los rusos a no tenerlos.



Totalmente de acuerdo pero venderle una de tus mejores armas a una pais de la OTAN y encima con un dirigente tan inestable como Erdogan no me entra en la cabeza.


----------



## PutoNWO (23 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sí, la verdad es que tienen un punto fascinante. Hace tres días unos asesinos yihadistas, ahora carne de cañón rusa. Musulmanes, pero más blancos y caucásicos que la mayoría de los europeos. Sin barbas, con dientes, y lavados, serían casi el modelo ideal ario.



Jaja que equivocado estás. Los yihadistas chechenos están luchando por Ucrania. Eso demuestra que no tienes ni idea. Como muchos que escriben


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (23 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Perro lamiendo polla OTÁNica.



DONDE DICE CONOCIMIENTO QUERRÁ DECIR COÑO-SI-MIENTO


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (23 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> En un mes 15.000 bajas.........jajajajaja......jajajajaja
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 996758
> ...



Por eso para estimar el número real de bajas de cada bando habría que dividirlo por un número primario, ya que tanto Rusia como Ucrania exageran y acrecentan las bajas causadas al contrario, sobre todo los ucranianos por motivos propagandísticos, aunque los rusos parecen más reservados incluso con la cifra de bajas ucranianas.

En este hilo hice una estimación basada en números primarios, dividí 15.000 entre 4, 5, 6 e incluso 7 para lograr una estimación creíble.

Con un simple cálculo, por orden me salen entre 2.142, 2.500, 3.000 y 3.750 y 5000 en el peor de los casos, las bajas totales (sólo incluyo muertos) rusas desde el inicio de la invasión, heridos serían el doble.

Con las bajas ucranianas dadas por Rusia habría que hacer lo mismo. Según los rusos Ucrania ha sufrido 2872 bajas confirmadas. Pues multiplicamos x 2, 3, 4, 5 y 6.

5744
8616
11488
14360
17232

Por ahí debería estar el número real de bajas, teniendo en cuenta que llevamos casi un mes de guerra ya.

Finalmente esta serían mis estimaciones de bajas.

Bajas Rusas vs Ucranianas.

2.142 vs 5744
2.500 vs 8616
3.000 vs 11488
3.750 vs 14360
5000 vs 17232


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Mar 2022)

EXTREME DERROITION en muy pocos años



https://twitter.com/pmarsupia















Abrojo dijo:


> A mí me parecería más sobrecogedor que nos narrara como ha cambiado su aspecto en estos diez años


----------



## Edge2 (23 Mar 2022)

Acaba de morir esta periodista rusa  DEP


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (23 Mar 2022)

_El mercado de valores ruso abrirá (parcialmente) mañana, por primera vez desde el 25 de febrero, anuncia el Banco Central.

Se permitirá el comercio de acciones en 33 de las empresas más grandes en la Bolsa de Moscú (aquellas que componen el índice iMoex). Venta corta prohibida.

_


----------



## pirivi-parava (23 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Ayer Macron hablo con Putin
> 
> *Francia eleva su nivel de alerta y despliega tres submarinos nucleares en el mar*
> Francia acaba de elevar su nivel de alerta en materia de disuasión nuclear. Ahora, tres de los submarinos equipados con esta arma se encuentran en el mar, una situación sin precedentes.
> ...



Dios!! es que los guardaban en ríos?  
Que astutos los gabachos


----------



## Roedr (23 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Jaja que equivocado estás. Los yihadistas chechenos están luchando por Ucrania. Eso demuestra que no tienes ni idea. Como muchos que escriben



Es posible, no soy experto en chechenos ni yihadistas. Pero como tú sí lo eres, podrías iluminarnos si ser un faltón, como muchos que escriben.


----------



## clapham5 (23 Mar 2022)

A @delhierro Es que las cosas de Palacio , van despacio .
El 24 de Febrero empezo la Invasion rusade Ucrania y HOY , 23 de Marzo , empezo la III Guerra Mundial . Los que pensaban que Putin iba de farol cuando dijo que si Occidente no desmilitarizaba a Ucrania lo haria Rusia se equivocaron .
Los que pensaban que Putin iba de farol cuando advirtio que podria dejar de vender su gas y su petroleo por dolares o euros se equivocaron .
Los que pensabanque Putin no se atreveria a anexionarse Ucrania se van a equivocar . El Oblast de Kerson acaba de adoptar de facto el rublo ruso como moneda oficial , es cuestion de tiempo que se declare " Independiente " de Ucrania .
Los que piensan que Rusia no se atreveria a usar sus nukes se van a equivocar . Rusia no tiene nada que perder .
Todos los activos que tenia en Occidente han sido confiscados . Rusia va a por el dolar . Dentro de una semana el Banco Central Ruso tendra el mecanismo a traves del cual Rusia vendera a Occidente rublos por dolares y euros al tipo de cambio de 24 x 1
clapham , joder ..que ese es el tipo de cambio del Banco Central de Cuba . Ops , sorry  queria decir 100 x 1 . NO RUBLOS / NO GAS
NO MASK / NO RIDE ....A ver lo que dura Europa sin gas ruso . Y atencion ...porque puede ser peor ...
El clapham ha recibido un mensaje encrptado de su contacto armenia sobre la posibilidad de que la medida se extienda a todaslas exportaciones de Rusia , desde el petroleo hasta el trigo ...RUBLIFIQUESE


----------



## HUROGÁN (23 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Eso azul no será un efecto Cherenkov ¿no?



Espero que nó y solo sea fruto de la compensación del rojo en el balance de blancos automático, pero con un Geiger por delante por si acaso.


----------



## PutoNWO (23 Mar 2022)

¿Quieres invertir en Rusia? Claves rublo, acciones y ETFs 2022


¿Quieres invertir en Rusia? Hemos preparado una guía con algunas claves sobre la situación del rublo, las acciones y ETFs rusos en 2022




admiralmarkets.com


----------



## Caronte el barquero (23 Mar 2022)

Parte de guerra 21:00h del 23-03-22

Zona de Mariúpol queda tal manera que así, ukras resistiendo zona amarilla.




Zona Este, ataques y contraataques hacia Izum, parece ukras han involucrado fuerzas nuevas en la zona.....queda en tablas, con ligera ligera ventaja rusa.


----------



## Lego. (23 Mar 2022)

sería Israel en todo caso ¿no?


----------



## Lma0Zedong (23 Mar 2022)

Impuestos bien gastados:


----------



## Roedr (23 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Parte de guerra 21:00h del 23-03-22
> 
> Zona de Mariúpol queda tal manera que así, ukras resistiendo zona amarilla.
> 
> ...



En Mariupol me parece flipante que los ucras sigan aguantando, la verdad es que tiene mérito porque más rodeados no pueden estar.


----------



## Roedr (23 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Impuestos bien gastados:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 996848



No, forma fálica si perspectiva de género.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (23 Mar 2022)

"En el curso de la operación especial en el territorio de Ucrania, las tropas rusas ralentizaron el ritmo de avance. El corresponsal de guerra Alexander Sladkov está seguro de que lo que está sucediendo está previsto y está en la lógica de las operaciones militares.

Según el periodista, al inicio de la operación, las tropas rusas hicieron un gran trabajo, rompiendo la resistencia de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y grupos nacionalistas y avanzando hacia líneas predeterminadas.

Al mismo tiempo, las fuerzas armadas rusas se dedicaron a la transferencia de las unidades de reserva necesarias, formaron puntos de despliegue temporales, desminaron el área y realizaron trabajos de fortificación. El movimiento de tropas y equipo se lleva a cabo a lo largo de rutas largas ya veces difíciles.

Sladkov cree que ahora ha llegado el momento de un "alto" a corto plazo en las hostilidades activas. Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa deben aceptar reemplazos para reemplazar a los militares retirados, reponer las existencias de armas, reparar equipos y suministrar alimentos y medicamentos adicionales a las tropas. "


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (23 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> En Mariupol me parece flipante que los ucras sigan aguantando, la verdad es que tiene mérito porque más rodeados no pueden estar.




Hombre, ¡ya me dirás!, saben muy bien que se los van a cargar si los atrapan vivos. Por lo que han hecho desde el 2014 en el Donbas...


----------



## Teuro (23 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> off topic
> 
> Globalistes otanistes, aquí vuestro credo




¡Yo he decidido que quiero ser millonario! Y no siento nada y la cuenta corriente sigue igual !!


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)

74.7K views19:43
__

_ 
_ 
Intel Slava Z

 

 

 


Today, in Maryinka, the People's Militia of the DPR found the mutilated corpses of foreign mercenaries who fought in the ranks of the Armed Forces of Ukraine.

The Ukrainian punishers mutilated the dead during the retreat in order to hide the facts of mercenarism in their army.

“Corpses were found in the basement of the house, where the Armed Forces of Ukraine had fortified points. It is a common practice to finish off and burn the faces and bodies of mercenaries so that they are not identified. During the eight years of the war, we often encountered such facts.

76.6K views19:49


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

El experto militar Boris Rozhin nos da un breve resumen de los resultados de la operación para desnazificar y desmilitarizar Ucrania el 23 de marzo de 2022, especial para el canal Voenkor Kotenok Z @voenkorKotenok:

Mariúpol.
Combate urbano. Las autoridades de la DPR afirman controlar aproximadamente el 70% de la zona residencial de la ciudad y ciertas partes del industrial. El enemigo sigue oponiendo una obstinada resistencia. Según varios informes, después del 23 de marzo ya no se tomarán prisioneros. Por el momento, se sigue ofreciendo la oportunidad de entregar las armas y rendirse.

Dirección Ugledar.
Después de Stepnoy y Glorious, la lucha se desplazó a Novomikhailovka que cubre la carretera Maryinka-Kurakhovo desde el sur. La lucha continuó durante todo el día.
Todavía no hay grandes cambios en Velikaya Novoselka.

Marinka.
Empujando lentamente al enemigo fuera del pueblo. Las tropas avanzan gradualmente, pero a ese ritmo, pueden costar de 5 a 7 días ocupar Maryinka, lo cual no es sorprendente, ya que estamos hablando de irrumpir en una poderosa área fortificada, que solo es superada por Avdeevsky.

Avdiivka.
No hay avances importantes cerca de Avdiivka. Pero hacia el norte, la lucha ya se ha trasladado a Novobakhmutovka y Novoselka-2, donde el ejército de la RPD está haciendo retroceder a las maltrechas unidades del 25.º batallón de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que se están alejando de Verkhnetoretsky.

LPR.
Lisichansk-Severodonetsk-Popasnaya.
No se observaron avances significativos.
Rubizhne fue objeto de bombardeos de artillería y Grads.

Pasa.
Los intensos combates continuaron en la región de Izyum y, sobre todo, en Kamenka, donde las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentan impedir el control total de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas sobre el pueblo y avanzar hacia la aglomeración de Slavyansko-Kramatorsk y Barvenkovo.
En la dirección de Lozova, tampoco hay avances serios hasta el momento.

Járkov.
Sin cambios significativos. Combates de diversa intensidad al norte y al oeste. En Kharkov mismo, resulta que todavía están desenterrando cadáveres en el edificio de la Administración Estatal Regional; para el 23 de marzo, ya se habían desenterrado 24 cuerpos de entre los Volkssturm locales. Las excavaciones continúan.

Zaporozhye.
En la línea Gulyaipole-Orekhov-Vasilyevka sin cambios significativos. Al norte, el enemigo está fortificando Pavlograd y busca restaurar rápidamente el funcionamiento de la estación Pavlograd-2 después de un ataque con misiles.
La parte de la agrupación Nikolaev de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF que ha ido a Nikopol tampoco avanza hacia la ciudad todavía.
En dirección a Kryvyi Rih, tampoco se reportaron avances hacia el centro regional. Los lugareños dicen que las tropas están fortificando a 10-20 km de la ciudad.

Kiev.
Los combates continuaron al oeste y suroeste de Kiev. Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF están tratando de moverse hacia el sur, en dirección a Vasilkov. El enemigo se defiende obstinadamente.
Los combates también continuaron en la ciudad de Irpen, parte de la cual está controlada por las Fuerzas Armadas de RF. Bucha, Vorzel, Gostomel también están ocupadas por las Fuerzas Armadas de RF. Durante el día, un fake sobre el "cerco" de las tropas rusas apareció y desapareció en Internet.
Al este de Kiev, se produjeron combates en la zona de varios asentamientos urbanos al noreste y este de la región de Brovary.

Nikolaev-Odessa.
Cerca de Nikolaev sin grandes cambios, ataques con cohetes contra objetivos en la ciudad y sus alrededores, además de intercambios de ataques de artillería.
Odessa tampoco ha cambiado: continúan los ataques contra objetivos militares alrededor de la ciudad. No hay desembarco.

@voenkorkotenok


----------



## juanmanuel (23 Mar 2022)

Primero una pregunta: Cuantos se pueden ignorar? Porque yo debo tener unos 200 y el hilo funciona mucho mejor. Ahora los que no coinciden con mis propias opiniones son respetuosos, aportan, aunque piensen diferente y no ensucian.

Creo que las cosas no le estan saliendo mal a Rusia. Aunque hay que pensar que siempre hay cosas que no salen como uno quiere.
Acuerdense de la apuesta del Reino Unido y EE.UU. por los nazis en el 30. A los USA les fue bien pero a Gran Bretaña le costo el imperio.
Ellos calcularon que despues de la destruccion de la Union Sovietica, Alemania estaria tan debilitada y al este con su ejercito que seria facil de atacar por retaguardia. Cuando los nazis crearon su escudo en el oeste invadiendo Noruega, Dinamarca, Holanda, Belgica y Francia, ya era demasiado tarde.
Si Gran Bretaña puede cometer un error tan grande y con un costo tan alto, no es extraño que errores de todo calibre puedan ser cometidos.


----------



## Teuro (23 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *Alemania dice que exigencia de pagar el gas ruso en rublos es una "ruptura de contrato" *
> 
> Alemania consideró este miércoles como una "ruptura de contrato" la decisión rusa de exigir el pago en rublos, y ya no en dólares o euros, de sus exportaciones de gas a la Unión Europea (UE).
> 
> ...



Pues nada, se hace otro contrato. Es lo que hacen día si y día también aquí en España, por ejemplo, Telefónica con sus clientes, que les sube la cuota sin consultarles, si te gusta ok, y si no puerta. También lo hacen los Garrafones y los Santanderes.


----------



## PutoNWO (23 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> 74.7K views19:43
> __
> 
> _
> ...



Hoy, en Maryinka, la Milicia Popular de la RPD encontró los cadáveres mutilados de mercenarios extranjeros que lucharon en las filas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Los castigadores ucranianos mutilaron a los muertos durante la retirada para ocultar los hechos de mercenarismo en su ejército.

“Se encontraron cadáveres en el sótano de la casa, donde las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tenían puntos fortificados. Es práctica habitual rematar y quemar los rostros y cuerpos de los mercenarios para que no sean identificados. Durante los ocho años de la guerra, a menudo nos encontramos con este tipo de hechos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (23 Mar 2022)

*"Estados Unidos observa el mayor despliegue militar chino desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial

El avión de patrulla antisubmarina Boeing P-8 Poseidon estadounidense realizó un vuelo de demostración alrededor de las islas del archipiélago Spratly, cuya propiedad se disputan cinco estados vecinos: China, Malasia, Filipinas, Brunei y Vietnam. 

Al final de la misión, el jefe del Comando del Indo-Pacífico de EE. UU., el almirante John Aquilino, señaló que China está presenciando actualmente el mayor despliegue militar chino desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial. En las islas Spratly, los chinos han desplegado una gran cantidad de aviones de guerra, sistemas antibuque y otros sistemas que, según Aquilino, pueden amenazar el uso pacífico del espacio marítimo y aéreo. *


Durante el vuelo del archipiélago Boeing P-8 Poseidon, un caza chino voló peligrosamente cerca del avión estadounidense. Así lo anunció el comandante de la Armada, Joel Martínez, quien encabezaba la tripulación del Poseidón.

Mientras tanto, durante una de las últimas reuniones con votantes, Joseph Biden destacó que Washington brindará apoyo militar a Taiwán si la isla rebelde es atacada por tropas chinas. Estados Unidos no quiere una guerra fría con China, pero está dispuesto a defender sus intereses hasta el final. Al mismo tiempo, Estados Unidos sigue reconociendo oficialmente la posición de China, que considera a Taiwán su territorio."


----------



## Teuro (23 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Quieres gas? Aprovecha la oportunidad o la siguiente será devuélveme todo lo que me has robao (en rublos también) y paga el gas en rublos o yuanes. Ah! y mándame un cargamento de vírgenes para los kadirovitas que andan estresaos ....



10% de descuento con un contrato de permanencia de 1 año. A ver si al final solo Iberdrola va a saber hacer trucos.


----------



## Zepequenhô (23 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Impuestos bien gastados:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 996848



Adivina donde van a terminar esos impuestos.

Efectivamente, en manos de todos los mafiosos de Europa.


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Mar 2022)

juanmanuel dijo:


> Primero una pregunta: Cuantos se pueden ignorar? Porque yo debo tener unos 200 y el hilo funciona mucho mejor. Ahora los que no coinciden con mis propias opiniones son respetuosos, aportan, aunque piensen diferente y no ensucian.



No debe haber límite. Tengo a cientos


----------



## Evil_ (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## LIRDISM (23 Mar 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> sería Israel en todo caso ¿no?



Es que se supone que es el G-20 y Argentina es el anfitrión de la próxima Cumbre y el pequeño ratón no sé si será Turquía.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)

Intel Slava Z
⚡ It is reported about the destruction in Mariupol of the deputy commander of the 1st operational battalion of the Ukrainian "Azov" senior lieutenant Dunikov Denis Alexandrovich (Phantom) as a result of a Russian bomb.

The father of the deceased said on his Twitter that the bombardment of Azov's positions practically does not stop - more than 20 air strikes were carried out in one night alone - and the regiment's defenses are gradually being crushed.

Apparently, the defending group of the Armed Forces of Ukraine in Mariupol does not have so long.

Forces of Ukraine in Mariupol does not have so long.

123.5K views11:40


----------



## PutoNWO (23 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> No debe haber límite. Tengo a cientos



1000


----------



## Lma0Zedong (23 Mar 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Adivina donde van a terminar esos impuestos.
> 
> Efectivamente, en manos de todos los mafiosos de Europa.



PUM PUM PUM, ¡C-90 en acción!


----------



## magufone (23 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> ¡Yo he decidido que quiero ser millonario! Y no siento nada y la cuenta corriente sigue igual !!



Nacer millonario y estar atrapado en cuerpo de pobre! No hay derecho! Irene Montere hace algue!


----------



## Expected (23 Mar 2022)

Juan Frioman Frizelme dijo:


> Se junto toda la escoria derechista del foro en este hilo, lo más ridículo es que acusen a Ucrania de ser un país nazi. Cuando los únicos estados neofascistas en Europa son Rusia y su títere Bielorusia.
> Y en occidente toda la escoria fascista, neonazi y de extrema derecha apoyan al tirano Putin.



Pero qué dices....si lo más feminazi, intolerante, xenófobo y corrupto lo tienes en nuestro Bobierno y sus socios.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (23 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> En Mariupol me parece flipante que los ucras sigan aguantando, la verdad es que tiene mérito porque más rodeados no pueden estar.



Son los del Azov. Si se rinden los chechenos van a usarlos de alfombra para cuando celebren la toma de la ciudad.. o para hacerse corbatas con sus intestinos.



Spoiler



O recolectar cráneos para el trono de cráneos, los frikis de Warhammer entenderán.


----------



## kelden (23 Mar 2022)

Coño .... a ver quien cojones, con dos dedos de frente, va a coger el fusil por el cortijo de florentino ....


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (23 Mar 2022)

En la guerra con Ucrania, el ejército ruso sufrió las mayores pérdidas de su historia. Los defensores ucranianos destruyeron a miles de soldados enemigos.

El ejército ruso está buscando activamente la reposición de sus filas, los invasores están listos para contratar sirios y lanzar menores a la batalla. El enemigo ya no puede ocultar sus pérdidas ni siquiera en su propio espacio de información, que ha cerrado al mundo exterior.

Según estimaciones de la OTAN, las tropas ucranianas mataron entre 7.000 y 15.000 soldados rusos. Las pérdidas totales, incluidos los capturados, desaparecidos y heridos, ascienden a 30-40 mil.

Fuente: Twitter de Jeff Seldin


----------



## Honkler (23 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> En Mariupol me parece flipante que los ucras sigan aguantando, la verdad es que tiene mérito porque más rodeados no pueden estar.



No les queda más remedio, los van a apiolar a todos


----------



## PutoNWO (23 Mar 2022)

Intel Slava Z
⚡ Se informa sobre la destrucción en Mariupol del subcomandante del 1er batallón operativo del teniente mayor ucraniano "Azov" Dunikov Denis Alexandrovich (Fantasma) como resultado de una bomba rusa.

El padre del fallecido dijo en su Twitter que el bombardeo de las posiciones de Azov prácticamente no cesa -se realizaron más de 20 ataques aéreos en una sola noche- y las defensas del regimiento se van aplastando poco a poco.

Aparentemente, el grupo defensor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Mariupol no tiene tanto tiempo.

Las fuerzas de Ucrania en Mariupol no tienen tanto tiempo.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (23 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> En la guerra con Ucrania, el ejército ruso sufrió las mayores pérdidas de su historia. Los defensores ucranianos destruyeron a miles de soldados enemigos.
> 
> El ejército ruso está buscando activamente la reposición de sus filas, los invasores están listos para contratar sirios y lanzar menores a la batalla. El enemigo ya no puede ocultar sus pérdidas ni siquiera en su propio espacio de información, que ha cerrado al mundo exterior.
> 
> ...




Cuantas mentiras en tan pocas lineas.


----------



## Roedr (23 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Son los del Azov. Si se rinden los chechenos van a usarlos de alfombra para cuando celebren la toma de la ciudad.. o para hacerse corbatas con sus intestinos.



Puede ser así, no digo que no, pero eso me suena más a folklore que a realidad. Yo creo que debe haber algo más prosaico, de tipo militar, que explique la resistencia de los Azov.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (23 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> En la guerra con Ucrania, el ejército ruso sufrió las mayores pérdidas de su historia. Los defensores ucranianos destruyeron a miles de soldados enemigos.
> 
> El ejército ruso está buscando activamente la reposición de sus filas, los invasores están listos para contratar sirios y lanzar menores a la batalla. El enemigo ya no puede ocultar sus pérdidas ni siquiera en su propio espacio de información, que ha cerrado al mundo exterior.
> 
> ...




La fuente es buena...lo único que le faltan son los muertos...porque poquitos han sacado. Si fuera cierto nos desayunábamos con una buen ración de carne Rusa.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (23 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Puede ser así, no digo que no, pero eso me suena más a folklore que a realidad. Yo creo que debe haber algo más prosaico, de tipo militar, que explique la resistencia de los Azov.





¿Qué ya están condenados a muerte en Moscú si los cogen vivos, por crímenes de guerra y genocidio en la ya provincia rusa del Dombas?


Vamos, hay que ser retrasado mental profundo para no entenderlo.

Ya lo avisó Putin, están desnazificando.


----------



## juanmanuel (23 Mar 2022)

En el G-20 se integran 3 paises latinoamericanos; Brasil, Mexico y Argentina, lo que es logico por ser los 3 mayore paise por tamaño, economia y poblacion (aunque en este ultimo punto Argentina y Colombia estan muy cerca 45 y 50 millones respectivamente)


----------



## PutoNWO (23 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> En la guerra con Ucrania, el ejército ruso sufrió las mayores pérdidas de su historia. Los defensores ucranianos destruyeron a miles de soldados enemigos.
> 
> El ejército ruso está buscando activamente la reposición de sus filas, los invasores están listos para contratar sirios y lanzar menores a la batalla. El enemigo ya no puede ocultar sus pérdidas ni siquiera en su propio espacio de información, que ha cerrado al mundo exterior.
> 
> ...



En Sirios paré de leer, Rusia ha denegado a los Sirios y libios la entrada en este conflicto, pero ya lo de 15.000 muertos y 40.000 heridos no se lo cree ni el más ferviente nazi


----------



## Caronte el barquero (23 Mar 2022)

El presidente de la Administración Estatal Regional de Sumy, Dmitry Zhivitsky, nombró las ciudades que ahora están bajo el control del ejército ruso. Los invasores también controlan las principales carreteras y caminos.

Así lo afirmó en una entrevista para RBC-Ucrania el presidente de la Administración Estatal Regional (OVA), Dmitry Zhivitsky.

"La situación general es complicada, especialmente en las partes central y sur de la región", dijo Zhivitsky.

Como ha señalado el presidente de la Administración Regional del Estado, ahora están bajo el control de los ocupantes: 

comunidad de Trostyanets;
comunidad Boromlyanska;
comunidad Krasnopolskaya;
parte de los asentamientos de la comunidad Lebedinsky;
parte de los asentamientos de la comunidad Burinsky.
"Las principales carreteras y carreteras también están controladas por el ejército ruso, que se mueve con calma entre los asentamientos y se reagrupa", agregó Zhivitsky.


----------



## kelden (23 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Colapso industrial: los empresarios alertan de una situación ''insostenible''
> 
> 
> Se cumplen diez días desde el inicio de las movilizaciones sectoriales debido al alza descontrolada de los precios de la energía y los carburantes. Diez días que han dado para mucho y que han obligado a parar la producción de importantes empresas de alimentación, fabricantes cíclicos...
> ...




Cagüendios .... aquí todo cristo a poner la mano ..... es el mercao amigos ....   Que manden a Garamendi a Moscú, a ver si convence a Vladimiro ....


----------



## Teuro (23 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Está desnazificada. El concepto es muy complejo y no lo entenderíamos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)

*NIÑOS

QUE PAREN ESO YA*

*QUE ESTA TODO TODO ROTO YA 

ESI ES UN PIM PAM PUM ( MARIUPOL)*

no tiene sentido prolongares mas que hacer daño por hacer daño. que se vayan los nazis a la antartida si quieren o lo que sea o los zionistas que se murena y fuera









Intel Slava Z


Intel slava is a Russian News aggregator who covers Conflicts/Geopolitics and urgent news from around the world. Funded by Putin, Russian ministry of defence, FSB, GRU and SVR




t.me


----------



## Zepequenhô (23 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Puede ser así, no digo que no, pero eso me suena más a folklore que a realidad. Yo creo que debe haber algo más prosaico, de tipo militar, que explique la resistencia de los Azov.
> [/QUOTE
> Están condenados a muerte.


----------



## Lego. (23 Mar 2022)

A esos tendrían que preguntarles luego:

¿Y si la invasión fuese en tu ciudad?  ¿Lucharías?

¿Y aceptaríais la ayuda del ejército de España?


Y después de plantearle estas dos preguntas, permitirle pensar un minuto y empezar la encuesta en serio.


----------



## pepetemete (23 Mar 2022)

A ver, que la información de occidente es una puta basura, eso ya lo sabemos, pero yo hace un par de años que tengo a RT bloqueada por todas partes... menudo canal de fantasmas.
Sputnik news es mucho más serio,


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)

*NIÑOS

QUE PAREN ESO YA*

*QUE ESTA TODO TODO ROTO YA 

ESI ES UN PIM PAM PUM ( MARIUPOL)*

no tiene sentido prolongares mas que hacer daño por hacer daño. que se vayan los nazis a la antartida si quieren o lo que sea o los zionistas que se murena y fuera









Intel Slava Z


Intel slava is a Russian News aggregator who covers Conflicts/Geopolitics and urgent news from around the world. Funded by Putin, Russian ministry of defence, FSB, GRU and SVR




t.me


----------



## Teuro (23 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Noticia de este hilo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es fake news. Si así fuera ya no habría que temer que Rusia lance nukes, sería seguro que las va lanzar EEUU.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (23 Mar 2022)

Ahorcado en Moscú antes del verano, y expuesto como mono de feria previamente en el juicio y en una jaula.









Saberse no se podía.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (23 Mar 2022)

Nuclear:

".......

Hoy temprano, la autoridad reguladora de Ucrania informó al OIEA que los bomberos estaban tratando de extinguir incendios forestales cerca de la central nuclear de Chernobyl, un área que también ha visto brotes de este tipo en años anteriores. El cuerpo de bomberos de la ciudad de Chernobyl ha extinguido cuatro incendios, pero todavía hay incendios en curso. La estación de bomberos local actualmente no tiene acceso a la red eléctrica, dijo el regulador. Mientras tanto, la estación depende de generadores diésel para obtener energía, para lo cual se requiere combustible, agregó. El sitio de la central nuclear, donde se encuentran las instalaciones de gestión de desechos radiactivos, sigue teniendo energía disponible fuera del sitio.

El regulador informó al OIEA la semana pasada que estaba monitoreando de cerca la situación en la Zona de Exclusión de la central nuclear de Chernobyl antes de la "temporada de incendios" anual, cuando a menudo ocurren incendios espontáneos en el área, aún contaminada por material radiactivo del accidente hace 36 años el próximo mes. . Las fuerzas rusas tomaron el control del sitio el 24 de febrero.

En la actualización de hoy, dijo que se registraron "eventos de incendio" en el área de la Zona de Exclusión de la central nuclear de Chernobyl. En la Zona de Exclusión, el regulador dijo que actualmente no se están realizando mediciones de radiación. Dijo que se habían detectado ligeros aumentos en las concentraciones de cesio en el aire en Kiev y en dos sitios de la central nuclear al oeste de Chernobyl, pero el regulador le dijo al OIEA que no planteaban preocupaciones radiológicas significativas. El OIEA continúa interactuando con el regulador para obtener más información sobre la situación del incendio.

De los 15 reactores de Ucrania, ubicados en cuatro sitios, el regulador dijo que ocho continuaban operando, incluidos dos en la central nuclear Zaporizhzhya controlada por Rusia, tres en Rivne, uno en Khmelnytskyy y dos en el sur de Ucrania. El personal de las cuatro centrales operativas rotaba en turnos de ocho horas, también en la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya...."






Update 30 – IAEA Director General Statement on Situation in Ukraine | IAEA







www.iaea.org


----------



## pepetemete (23 Mar 2022)

Típica habitación donde sabes que se van a trincar a una granny ucraniana con cámaras de baja calidad y tomas que no dan ni para media paja.


----------



## El-Mano (23 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo pero venderle una de tus mejores armas a una pais de la OTAN y encima con un dirigente tan inestable como Erdogan no me entra en la cabeza.



A mí tampoco del todo, pero seguro que les a servido para calibrar los s400 con los vuelos de aviones occidentales turcos, mira cómo ya no quisieron venderles los f35.

Yo creo que fué una apuesta de Putin, al final no deja de ser un arma defensiva medianamente controlada si en el trato los operan/supervisan los rusos, y la queja más evidente era por si querían acercarlo a Siria, y por los mapas de la posiciones se puede ver que el uso no era ofensivo. Bién controlado y sin transferir tecnologías... mira dónde andan.









¿ Por dónde andan las S-400 turcas ? (actualizado)


Turquía He decidido abrir una entrada aparte de la que habitualmente recoge las noticias para mostrar lo conocido de los despliegues S-400...




charly015.blogspot.com





Y Turquía no a puesto sanciones a pesar de todo, y el cierre del estrecho igual hasta ayuda a los rusos... así que igual le ha servido de algo la apuesta que nos sorprendió en su día. Hay que dejar claro que sí compró los s400, es porque no se fiaba de la OTAN, hasta bombardearon la zona donde estaba el cerdo en el golpe de estado. Además, de vez en cuando denuncia intentos de asesinato...


----------



## Marchamaliano (23 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *"Estados Unidos observa el mayor despliegue militar chino desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial
> 
> El avión de patrulla antisubmarina Boeing P-8 Poseidon estadounidense realizó un vuelo de demostración alrededor de las islas del archipiélago Spratly, cuya propiedad se disputan cinco estados vecinos: China, Malasia, Filipinas, Brunei y Vietnam.
> 
> ...



A la momia le crecen los enanos, se pensaba que tenía a Rusia contra las cuerdas.


----------



## daputi ha muerto (23 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Ayer Macron hablo con Putin
> 
> *Francia eleva su nivel de alerta y despliega tres submarinos nucleares en el mar*
> Francia acaba de elevar su nivel de alerta en materia de disuasión nuclear. Ahora, tres de los submarinos equipados con esta arma se encuentran en el mar, una situación sin precedentes.
> ...




Rusia va a ser borrada del mapa, los americanos no querrán permitirse tener esa amenaza.


----------



## Teuro (23 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Conflicto interno dentro de la UE es la carta con la que va a jugar. Y quizás aquí sea el primer sitio. Perro Sanchez está haciendo dejación de funciones, parece q no escucha a nadie.



Es muy sencillo: Rusia está gobernada por un dictador que cada día que pasa está más afinanzado, toda la oposición que pudiera tener es eliminada o envida a algún Gulag. MIentras tanto la OTAN más allegados son una constelación de 40 países fácilmente divisibles. De hecho algunos de ellos como Turquía o Bulgaria ya van por libres y según sus intereses.


----------



## Marchamaliano (23 Mar 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> A mí tampoco del todo, pero seguro que les a servido para calibrar los s400 con los vuelos de aviones occidentales turcos, mira cómo ya no quisieron venderles los f35.
> 
> Yo creo que fué una apuesta de Putin, al final no deja de ser un arma defensiva medianamente controlada si en el trato los operan/supervisan los rusos, y la queja más evidente era por si querían acercarlo a Siria, y por los mapas de la posiciones se puede ver que el uso no era ofensivo. Bién controlado y sin transferir tecnologías... mira dónde andan.
> 
> ...



A cerdogán el chivatazo del golpe se lo dio Putin. Hay que poner velas en todos los sitios.


----------



## kelden (23 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es fake news. Si así fuera ya no habría que temer que Rusia lance nukes, sería seguro que las va lanzar EEUU.



A quién? A todos?


----------



## Lego. (23 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ya , pero resulta que Begoño consorte al parecer aspira a ser secretario general de la OTAN, en la UE no aceptan que presida la Comisión un mendigo pero en la OTaN les encantan los títeres de países lacayos. Y es doblemente peligroso, por lo que haría para ganar puntos y por lo que podría hacer semejante infraser en el cargo. Le pediría a San Vladimir que vuele Bruselas pronto porque para la humanidad eso es mejor que el señor del travelo en ese puesto



Bah. Si pueden poner a un zombi como Sánchez en la OTAN es, precisamente, porque harían de él lo que quisieran. Tendría CERO iniciativa propia para cagarla.

¿O alguien se cree que bombardear Belgrado y dividir Yugoslavia fue idea del caracona de Javier Solana?

Además no creo que se atrevan a poner un monigote con semejante historial de deslealtades y mentiras. Por no hablar del resultado de su gestión económica y sanitaria, líderes de ldestrucción de la OCDE. Y por no hablar de los dossiers que deben tener. Y tener a Begoño de primera dama en los desfiles. IMPOSIBLE.


----------



## delhierro (23 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> En la guerra con Ucrania, el ejército ruso sufrió las mayores pérdidas de su historia. Los defensores ucranianos destruyeron a miles de soldados enemigos.
> 
> El ejército ruso está buscando activamente la reposición de sus filas, los invasores están listos para contratar sirios y lanzar menores a la batalla. El enemigo ya no puede ocultar sus pérdidas ni siquiera en su propio espacio de información, que ha cerrado al mundo exterior.
> 
> ...



Eso es un desproposito. Algo parecido paso en la guerra del 2014, cuando la gente por aquí se cabreaba si no admitias 50.000 muertos lo que no correspondia a la realidad. De hecho algun mariscal me puso en el ignore por esto.

Los rusos tendran sus bajas, que pueden ser 2000 o 3000 contando muertos y heridos y los ucranianos 12.000 / 20.000 lo mismo contando todo.

Los tanques no se destruyen a la primera, muchas veces ni se destruyen despues de 3 o 4 impactos, y si no son catastroficos algunos salen vivos. Lo mismo con las explosiones, y en sitios urbanos o fortificados aunque caigan cerca hay muchas posibilidades de no palmar. La gente resiste mucho más de lo que parece.

En cuanto a los aviones, los rusos no han perdido ni una docena, y han logrado recuperar algunos pilotos. Los ucranianos un buen monton, más los destruidos en tierra. De hecho no tienen fuerza aerea, y los drones se los estan reponiendo , por eso siguen apareciendo.


----------



## Teuro (23 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> _*Italia considera que cambiar la moneda supondría puentear las sanciones impuestas al Kremlin
> 
> *_



Muy perspicaces los de Italia, aquí ya vimos eso esta mañana, a los 30 segundos de publicarse la noticia.
Es muy sencillo, Europa "sanciona" a Rusia, pero sigue comprando gas, lo que son unas sanciones algo "hipócritas", porque en realidad no estás sancionando, sino que haces algo "cara a la galería" y tocar los cojones a empresas secundarias. Había un vídeo de hace un par de semanas que decía abiertamente que las sanciones a Rusia solo eran para el 25% de sus exportaciones, porque el 75% de ellas son petróleo y gas. Pues bien, el órdago ruso es sencillo: O me compras todo o no me compres nada, que a medias no me convence.


----------



## Castellano (23 Mar 2022)

Deseando que se pudra aquí, hasta el fin de sus días.









"El delfín negro", la cárcel para caníbales, asesinos en serie y terroristas de la que nadie ha logrado escapar


Vladimir Putin la convirtió en cárcel de máxima seguridad al llegar al poder




www.larazon.es


----------



## bk001 (23 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Por eso para estimar el número real de bajas de cada bando habría que dividirlo por un número primario, ya que tanto Rusia como Ucrania exageran y acrecentan las bajas causadas al contrario, sobre todo los ucranianos por motivos propagandísticos, aunque los rusos parecen más reservados incluso con la cifra de bajas ucranianas.
> 
> En este hilo hice una estimación basada en números primarios, dividí 15.000 entre 4, 5, 6 e incluso 7 para lograr una estimación creíble.
> 
> ...




Todo lo que digo a continuación es con " animus iocandi " y como tal debe ser considerado :

Sin aviación, sin comunicaciones, con misiles interceptsdos, bombardeados desde el aire, mar y tierra con aviones y misiles de mayor potencia que no puedes interceptar,...

2000 Vs 10000 
O
2000 vs 15000
me parece una proporción más probable.

Y de esos 15000 la mitad reclutados a la Fuerza o alistados para no morir de hambre usados por los dirigentes cómo carne de cañón. 

Muy triste todo.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (23 Mar 2022)

Si, pero despues se los cargan fijo, para dar ejemplo a los ucranianos, ya reintegrados en la Federación Rusa, de que el "separatismo", la "traición" y la "conspiración con Occidente", y el odio hacia los semejantes rusos y eslavos, se paga cara.


----------



## .Kaikus (23 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> la cuestion es quien invadira argentina con exito. los birtish probablemente



Los britanicos ya son propietarios de media Argentina, la otra media la estan comprando empresas israelies.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (23 Mar 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Deseando que se pudra aquí, hasta el fin de sus días.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





A estos les aplican la pena de muerte.


----------



## kikepm (23 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Es que además denominar la moneda en oro no evita la inflación, como se vio en la República de Weimar.



Fue justo al revés. Hasta la primera guerra mundial, el marco se definía como una cantidad dada de oro. Con la guerra, fueron emitidas cantidades enormes de deuda para apoyar el esfuerzo bélico, y se emitió un marco no referenciado a oro, el papiermark, pero que pretendía representar al marco oro (goldenmark), del que fue poco a poco separándose en valor.

La inflación de Weimar se produjo gracias a la aparición del marco papel sin respaldo ni posibilidad de canje oro, que fue inflactado en órdenes de magnitud de 1.000.000.000.000 (1 billón a 1 era la conversión final entre ambos tipos de marco, si mal no recuerdo la mayor denominación de un billete al final del periodo hiperinflacionario fue de 100 billones de marcos, es decir, 100.000.000.000.000).


----------



## kelden (23 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Eso es un desproposito. Algo parecido paso en la guerra del 2014, cuando la gente por aquí se cabreaba si no admitias 50.000 muertos lo que no correspondia a la realidad. *De hecho algun mariscal me puso en el ignore por esto.*
> 
> Los rusos tendran sus bajas, que pueden ser 2000 o 3000 contando muertos y heridos y los ucranianos 12.000 / 20.000 lo mismo contando todo.
> 
> ...



Joer .... a mi también ..... vaya cenizo de tio ....


----------



## delhierro (23 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es muy sencillo: Rusia está gobernada por un dictador que cada día que pasa está más afinanzado, toda la oposición que pudiera tener es eliminada o envida a algún Gulag. MIentras tanto la OTAN más allegados son una constelación de 40 países fácilmente divisibles. De hecho algunos de ellos como Turquía o Bulgaria ya van por libres y según sus intereses.



Es exactamente igual de dictador que Sanchez, Biden , o el aleman. Ni más ni menos, concurre a unas elecciones amañadas donde cualquier disidente serio es machacado por los medios como pasa en el resto del mundo.


----------



## Seronoser (23 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> No debe haber límite. Tengo a cientos



1000 es el limite


----------



## Kartoffeln (23 Mar 2022)

Putin organizando actos de apoyo con figurantes y gente obligada, como el de Korea o Hitler,


----------



## delhierro (23 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Joer .... a mi también ..... vaya cenizo de tio ....



No te pierdes nada, un tio que le dedicaba tiempo y se empecinaba en 50.000 - 60.000 muertos, y en que Kiev caeria como fruta madura, no emplea la lógica. Eso si era educado. Lo recuerdo porque de otra forma le hubiera ignorado yo.

* El limite de ignorados es 1000 que uno lo preguntaba. Yo llegue, me joden los que insultan sin venir a cuento y en este foro son legión. Como soy de calentarme, los meto en la nevera a la primera para no perder el tiempo. Y luego los bot, o gente pagada, solo en este hilo van como 12-15


----------



## El-Mano (23 Mar 2022)

Para el que le interese, es de hace unos días:


----------



## Teuro (23 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Harán lo que les ordene Biden. Yo creo que dejarán de comprar gas ruso y se apañarán quemando carbón y con gas más caro de otros sitios.



Carece de plantas regasificadoras, no tiene centrales térmicas suficienes para quemar carbón. Sencillamente no pueden generar la electricidad que consumen para su industria sin hacer restricciones del tipo cortar las luz por las noches a la población y cosas similares.

Ya lo hemos dicho varias veces, dentro de los "excesos" ladrilliles españoles en su ansia de poner aeropuertos sin aviones, autopistas vacías, estaciones de ave sin pasajeros, pisos sin ocupantes y desaladoras al 20% de su capacidad, tuvimos la "clarividencia" de poner centrales regasificadoras y plantas generadoras de ciclo combinado para abastecer al país, eso si, trabajan a un ridículo 15% de su capacidad, pero en caso de guerra, pues eso, que tenemos "alternativas" para traer gas tanto de EEUU, como de Argentina, y hasta de la misma Rusia.


----------



## Teuro (23 Mar 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> Italia no ha cerrado sus tiendas de lujo en Rusia.



Dentro del "top 100" de mayores copañías del mundo por capitalización de mercado me llamó la atención que hubieran 3 compañias francesas de lujo.


----------



## Burbujo II (23 Mar 2022)

*El Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica, "gravemente preocupado" por la seguridad de las instalaciones nucleares de Ucrania*


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (23 Mar 2022)

Parece ser que es este invento de soros team:









Bandera blanca-azul-blanca - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)

*N*L]

y que con que vais apgar el ORO ?





Otanistas y yankis implosionan - Rusia dice que los países hostiles tendrán que comprarle gas y petróleo en RUBLOS (previamente comprados con ORO)


Los oligarcas rusos han visto que ya no les dejan ir a europa a gastar los euros que les daban por el gas, asi que han dejado de querer euros.




www.burbuja.info










*PUES EJERCIENDO*





*VAIS A EJERCER*



CHOLATE NEGRO DURO

Y LO SABES



Ver archivo adjunto 996900
​


----------



## Moderado (23 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> En la guerra con Ucrania, el ejército ruso sufrió las mayores pérdidas de su historia. Los defensores ucranianos destruyeron a miles de soldados enemigos.
> 
> El ejército ruso está buscando activamente la reposición de sus filas, los invasores están listos para contratar sirios y lanzar menores a la batalla. El enemigo ya no puede ocultar sus pérdidas ni siquiera en su propio espacio de información, que ha cerrado al mundo exterior.
> 
> ...



En 9 años de guerra los soviéticos perdieron 15.000 soldados en Afganistán.

En Nagorno-Karabaj murieron unos 8.000 en un mes y medio y la guerra fue una puta carnicería. Cada día se publicaban videos de cadáveres inundando las montañas y las carreteras de la región, era casi imposible ver un planicie sin sangre. 

En Siria murieron 3.000 el primer año, luego hubo decenas de miles en 2012.

Pero ahora resulta que en un mes han muerto mas en Ucrania que todos los casos mencionados, y eso solo en el bando ruso  

Solo se me ocurre un caso semejante, la guerra de Iraq, EEUU mató 200.000 iraquíes en mes y medio; y para hacer eso tuvieron bombardear y arrasar todo el país de arriba a abajo, incluyendo el uso de armas químicas sobre la población civil de las ciudades.

Venga, a seguir vendiendo humo, quizás cuando los rusos hayan conquistado todo el este dejaremos de escuchar semejantes sandeces.


----------



## Roedr (23 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Carece de plantas regasificadoras, no tiene centrales térmicas suficienes para quemar carbón. Sencillamente no pueden generar la electricidad que consumen para su industria sin hacer restricciones del tipo cortar las luz por las noches a la población y cosas similares.
> 
> Ya lo hemos dicho varias veces, dentro de los "excesos" ladrilliles españoles en su ansia de poner aeropuertos sin aviones, autopistas vacías, estaciones de ave sin pasajeros, pisos sin ocupantes y desaladoras al 20% de su capacidad, tuvimos la "clarividencia" de poner centrales regasificadoras y plantas generadoras de ciclo combinado para abastecer al país, eso si, trabajan a un ridículo 15% de su capacidad, pero en caso de guerra, pues eso, que tenemos "alternativas" para traer gas tanto de EEUU, como de Argentina, y hasta de la misma Rusia.



Entonces, ¿Alemania pagará en rublos?. Me cuesta mucho verlos desobedeciendo las órdenes de Biden.


----------



## Burbujo II (23 Mar 2022)

La presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, ha afirmado este miércoles que el presidente de Rusia se ha convertido en “el peor enemigo del pueblo ruso”, al que está asfixiando económicamente, y le ha señalado como responsable de futuras hambrunas que puedan causar el desabastecimiento de cereal por la guerra. Ha trasladado que Putin está bloqueando cientos de barcos cargados de trigo en el mar Negro. "Las consecuencias se sentirán desde Líbano, Egipto y Túnez hasta el centro de África o Oriente Próximo", ha dicho.


----------



## juanmanuel (23 Mar 2022)

daputi ha muerto dijo:


> Rusia va a ser borrada del mapa, los americanos no querrán permitirse tener esa amenaza.



En realidad los "Americanos" no son muy buenos en el control y derrota de enemigos peligrosos.
Despues de la 2da guerra mundial trato de sustentar al gobierno del kuomitang, fracaso miserablemente.
Trato de acercarse a las fronteras de China desde el norte provocando a RPCorea. Cuando esta cedio a la provocacion inicio la invasion de la peninsula coreana. Con el contraataque masivo del ejercito de "campesinos miserables" de China y la ayuda disfrazada de la Union Sovietica (Hay que recordar el famoso "corredor de los mig", que impidio a USA usufruir libremente de superioridad aerea), fracaso miserablemente.
Trato de acrecarse por el sur de China, reemplazando a la potencia colonial en Indochina. despues de años de "victorias" debio abandonar Vietnam de manera vergonzosa, fracasando miserablemente.
Fracaso en Afganistan
Fracaso en Iraq
Fracaso en Siria.
Fracaso en Somalia.
No se porque muchas personas sobrevaloran tanto las estrategias de USA


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Paddy McAloon (23 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> No debe haber límite. Tengo a cientos



El límite en Burbuja son 1.000 ignorados.


----------



## Teuro (23 Mar 2022)

Es posible que a Rusia le convenga eso. Es una forma de poner en solfa las contradicciones occidentales. Por un lado borra a Ucrania del mapa y por otro pone en evidencia de que a ellos les sancionan mientras Polonia y Hungría no por repartirse en un "ménage à trois" Ucrania.


----------



## gundalffc (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (23 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> *Es muy sencillo: Rusia está gobernada por un dictador* que cada día que pasa está más afinanzado, toda la oposición que pudiera tener es eliminada o envida a algún Gulag. MIentras tanto la OTAN más allegados son una constelación de 40 países fácilmente divisibles. De hecho algunos de ellos como Turquía o Bulgaria ya van por libres y según sus intereses.



Agradece que les tanga las elecciones todos los años a los comunistas. Con esos nos íbamos a cagar .....


----------



## Teuro (23 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> hehe a lo mejor tenemos una oportunidad histórica de negocio y reflote del mercado inmobiliario



Claro, legiones de alemanas, polacas, escandinabas, bálticas y ucranianas buscando calor humano en los anchos pechos de los varones españoles en vista de que no vamos a poner la calefacción a más de 19 grados como Patricia nos sugiere.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (23 Mar 2022)

Si pincháis este tweet veis qué ha dicho cada país al respecto, muy interesante.


----------



## Zappa (23 Mar 2022)

De aquí al cielo.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (23 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡Joderrr esto merece estar en el principal!!
¿Ye importaría abrir un hilo con el contenido de este post?
Es información que no es fácil encontrar en occidente.
Muy buen resumen de la situación vista obviamente por uno de los actores, al cual, imperio quiere censurar y por tanto a los que vivimos bajo el imperio anglocabrón en países siervo no nos llega la información.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (23 Mar 2022)

¿Alguien sabe por qué viene? ¿Vendrá a ver a Creepy Joe? ¿Tendrá que ver con lo que dicen los yankis que han visto desde un Poseidon?


----------



## kelden (23 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> La presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, ha afirmado este miércoles que el presidente de Rusia se ha convertido en “el peor enemigo del pueblo ruso”, al que está asfixiando económicamente, y le ha señalado como responsable de futuras hambrunas que puedan causar el desabastecimiento de cereal por la guerra. Ha trasladado que Putin está bloqueando cientos de barcos cargados de trigo en el mar Negro. "Las consecuencias se sentirán desde Líbano, Egipto y Túnez hasta el centro de África o Oriente Próximo", ha dicho.



Se está cobrando los dólares que le han robao ....


----------



## Trajanillo (23 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe por qué viene? ¿Vendrá a ver a Creepy Joe? ¿Tendrá que ver con lo que dicen los yankis que han visto desde un Poseidon?



Todos juntitos como en la peli Objetivo: Londres


----------



## Jamgo (23 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> La presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, ha afirmado este miércoles que el presidente de Rusia se ha convertido en “el peor enemigo del pueblo ruso”, al que está asfixiando económicamente, y le ha señalado como responsable de futuras hambrunas que puedan causar el desabastecimiento de cereal por la guerra. Ha trasladado que Putin está bloqueando cientos de barcos cargados de trigo en el mar Negro. "Las consecuencias se sentirán desde Líbano, Egipto y Túnez hasta el centro de África o Oriente Próximo", ha dicho.



¿Sabéis que diferencia hay entre la actualidad y tiempos anteriores? Que tenemos Internet y podemos desmontar de lo que diga la Ursulita. Pero su mensaje cala... ¡Hay que combatirla!
¡A las barricadas!


----------



## Burbujo II (23 Mar 2022)

Jamgo dijo:


> ¿Sabéis que diferencia hay entre la actualidad y tiempos anteriores? Que tenemos Internet y podemos reírnos de lo que diga la Ursulita.











Rusia bloquea hasta 300 barcos con cereales, en medio de su guerra contra Ucrania | DW | 18.03.2022


Las fuerzas rusas han impedido que hasta 300 barcos salgan del Mar Negro, bloqueando así una de las principales rutas comerciales mundiales de cereales. La fértil región es conocida como "el granero del mundo".




www.dw.com





Campurriana y a dormir.


----------



## Nico (23 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> off topic
> 
> Globalistes otanistes, aquí vuestro credo




Veo estas cosas y no sé si son de un programa cómico o de verdad.  

Si son de verdad, cada día me siento más inclinado a hacerle la porra a la *Yihad Islámica Línea Ortodoxa*.


----------



## Simo Hayha (23 Mar 2022)

Invasores de camino al infierno


----------



## Zappa (23 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe por qué viene? ¿Vendrá a ver a Creepy Joe? ¿Tendrá que ver con lo que dicen los yankis que han visto desde un Poseidon?



Irá a tantearle.

Viendo como está el panorama, Japón debe estar muy preocupado por el jefe de @ZHU DE y si su amigo/conquistador americano les va a seguir protegiendo o no.


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

*Robles asegura que España contribuirá en los nuevos batallones de combate que acordará OTAN ante la amenaza rusa.*
La ministra de Defensa, Margarita Robles, ha asegurado que el Gobierno de España contribuirá en los nuevos batallones de combate en el flanco oriental, en Eslovaquia, Hungría, Rumanía y Bulgaria, que los líderes de la OTAN acordarán en la reunión extraordinaria de este jueves donde también discutirán el aumento del apoyo militar a Ucrania ante la invasión militar rusa.

Según ha detallado el secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, en rueda de prensa, el despliegue de estos grupos es inmediato y usarán como base el refuerzo de la Alianza Atlántica en estos países miembros por la guerra en Ucrania. Estos batallones contarán con componentes de las fuerzas nacionales de los países anfitriones, pero también con la participación de otros aliados, ha indicado.

La ministra ha recordado que en el año 2014, tras la invasión de Crimea, ya se instalaron cuatro batallones en Polonia, los países bálticos y en Letonia, donde España incorporó inicialmente un contingente con 350 militares que después añadió a 150 más. "La propuesta de OTAN es que haya otros cuatro batallones más, en otros países de la frontera con Rusia, que tengan una finalidad disuasoria y no ofensiva", ha explicado en una entrevista en _La Sexta,_ recogida por Europa Press.


----------



## Zappa (23 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Todos juntitos como en la peli Objetivo: Londres



Lo primero que he pensado cuando he leído la noticia de que Biden ha venido:







Espero que no.
Eso si que sería ya la catástrofe final para coronar el mes de mierda que llevamos.


----------



## Teuro (23 Mar 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Es muy posible. Muchísimo.
> 
> Hemos superado el alza de precios de la crisis del petróleo de los años 70.
> 
> La semana pasada busqué las gráficas de INE y aluciné. A ver si mañana cuelgo los datos.



Los años 70 la cosa fue así: Subida de precios del petróleo por parte de la OPED -> Inflación galopante -> Fed sube tipos al 15% -> Recesión enorme en EEUU -> EEUU exporta la recesión al resto del mundo -> Caída en picado de la demanda de petróelo -> Paíes de la OPED se dan hostias entre ellos a ver quien vende el petróleo.

Nada hace pensar que ahora vaya a ser distinto. Cuidado que estamos en la fase 2. Cuando veáis subir los tipos de interés mes a mes es cuando comenzará el dolor.


----------



## Burbujístico (24 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> La presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, ha afirmado este miércoles que el presidente de Rusia se ha convertido en “el peor enemigo del pueblo ruso”, al que está asfixiando económicamente, y le ha señalado como responsable de futuras hambrunas que puedan causar el desabastecimiento de cereal por la guerra. Ha trasladado que Putin está bloqueando cientos de barcos cargados de trigo en el mar Negro. "Las consecuencias se sentirán desde Líbano, Egipto y Túnez hasta el centro de África o Oriente Próximo", ha dicho.



Otro jaque mate de Putin. Von der Leyen culo en llamas a comprar rublos.

Enviat des del meu POCOPHONE F1 usant Tapatalk


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 Mar 2022)

La tercera guerra mundial es cada vez mas inminente, esta claro que pronto podrian volar nukes atomicos por todo el mundo.


----------



## Zappa (24 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Fed sube tipos al 15%


----------



## Teuro (24 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Biden and G-7 allies preparing 'enforcement mechanism' to stop China from helping Russia
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden and other leaders of the G-7 nations will roll out a new initiative Thursday to ensure "enforcement" of the West's sanctions against Russia and prevent China and other countries from helping the Kremlin work around the financial penalties.
> ...



Las bombas de occidente son inflación y recesión. Y no se va a salvar nadie en el mundo.


----------



## Burbujístico (24 Mar 2022)

Enviat des del meu POCOPHONE F1 usant Tapatalk


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Los años 70 la cosa fue así: Subida de precios del petróleo por parte de la OPED -> Inflación galopante -> Fed sube tipos al 15% -> Recesión enorme en EEUU -> EEUU exporta la recesión al resto del mundo -> Caída en picado de la demanda de petróelo -> Paíes de la OPED se dan hostias entre ellos a ver quien vende el petróleo.
> 
> Nada hace pensar que ahora vaya a ser distinto. Cuidado que estamos en la fase 2. Cuando veáis subir los tipos de interés mes a mes es cuando comenzará el dolor.



El dolor no se va a notar o eso creo.

Cuando caigan nukes atomicos creo que sera tan rapido que no dara tiempo a dolor alguno, quizas un microsegundo.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (24 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe por qué viene? ¿Vendrá a ver a Creepy Joe? ¿Tendrá que ver con lo que dicen los yankis que han visto desde un Poseidon?



Viene a quedar deslumbrado por la belleza de Pedro Sánchez.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Martín de Goenechea (24 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Entonces, ¿Alemania pagará en rublos?. Me cuesta mucho verlos desobedeciendo las órdenes de Biden.



Pagarán, pagarán. Si no, me viene a la cabeza lo que Kutuzov prometió a los franceses tras la retirada de Moscú: ¡comeréis carne de caballo!

Y en eso está todo el otanfato.


----------



## Simo Hayha (24 Mar 2022)

Invasor desmilitarizado


----------



## Zappa (24 Mar 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> El dolor no se va a notar o eso creo.
> 
> Cuando caigan nukes atomicos creo que sera tan rapido que no dara tiempo a dolor alguno, quizas un microsegundo.



NO LOS MIRES.

Como te encuentre en el yermo ciego por haber mirado, te voy a dar para el pelo.


----------



## Zappa (24 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Invasor desmilitarizado



Tío, ¿no te cansas de poner posts de gore?

Y por favor, no es que sea fan de los "orcorrusos" ni de los "ukronazis".

Pero vaya tela, macho. Ya sabemos que la guerra es horrible, pero ahora mismo estamos algo angustiadillos con esto de que el tablero de ajedrez planetario parece que se está reestructurando.

Pero tu a lo tuyo, ¿eh?

Dale duro con el teclado a esos orcorrusos.


----------



## Teuro (24 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> A @delhierro Es que las cosas de Palacio , van despacio .
> El 24 de Febrero empezo la Invasion rusade Ucrania y HOY , 23 de Marzo , empezo la III Guerra Mundial . Los que pensaban que Putin iba de farol cuando dijo que si Occidente no desmilitarizaba a Ucrania lo haria Rusia se equivocaron .
> Los que pensaban que Putin iba de farol cuando advirtio que podria dejar de vender su gas y su petroleo por dolares o euros se equivocaron .
> Los que pensabanque Putin no se atreveria a anexionarse Ucrania se van a equivocar . El Oblast de Kerson acaba de adoptar de facto el rublo ruso como moneda oficial , es cuestion de tiempo que se declare " Independiente " de Ucrania .
> ...



Cuidado que inundar el mundo de rublos puede ser carne de especuladores. Si el dolar es la moneda franca internacional es porque a día de hoy no hay otra alternativa. Al igual que la peseta no podía ser la moneda franca interncional en 1990, hoy no lo puede ser el rublo. Entraríamos en una montaña rusa de depreciaciones-revalorizaciones tremenda. Para tener una moneda de referencia hay que tener una mente como la del Bundesbank, no como la del Banco Central de Venezuela.


----------



## Atalaya (24 Mar 2022)

*El huevo de la serpiente*

*Jon Kokura*

Sea cual sea el final de la guerra, la serpiente nazi incubada en Ucrania rompió el cascarón.
Si le preguntan a usted quién fue Hitler, seguramente se va a despachar con una infinidad de adjetivos calificativos para definir a tan siniestro personaje.
Si le preguntan quien fue Fritz Gerlich, responderá; "No tengo idea".
Fritz Gerlich fue un periodista y escritor alemán que alertó a su país el peligro de Hitler y el partido nazi, 15 años antes de que el caudillo fascista dejara la tremenda cagada en toda Europa.
Fritz Gerlich conoció a Hitler personalmente y se cansó de escracharlo en su periódico "Münchner Neuste" como el mal bicho que era... Nadie le dio pelota y el periodista pagó con su vida su decidida oposición al líder nazi.
Fue ejecutado por los nazis en 1934, en el campo de concentración de Dachau. Gerlich tenía 51 años.
Cinco años después de su muerte comenzó el horror que tanto denunció. Hitler iniciaba la 2da Guerra Mundial.
En la miniserie de tv "Hitler el ascenso del mal" uno de los personajes es Fritz Gerlich. El periodista que decía la verdad que nadie quiso oír.
A la serpiente nazi hay que aplastarla cuando se está incubando. Una vez que quebró el cascarón, siempre es tarde.
Hace años que el nazismo se ha estado fermentando en Ucrania ante el silencio y complicidad de la Unión Europea.
Se hacen llamar; "Batallón Azov" "C-14" "Patriota de Ucrania" "Pravy Sektor" (sector derecho) "Cuerpo Nacional" "Partido Svoboda" (libertad) etc.
Todos ellos profesan y comulgan la doctrina nazi.
No son "neo nazis". Son nazis y lo declaran orgullosos y desafiantes.
Usted dirá; "Son cientos de locos nada más, no podemos estigmatizar a todos los ucranianos por una patota de nazis que marchan por las calles portando svasticas".
Se equivoca, son miles y miles los ucranianos adictos a la ideología nazi. Y han tenido tiempo y espacio para enquistarse en los altos y medios mandos del ejército de Ucrania.
Por lo tanto son ellos los que cortan el queso en esta guerra.
A Zelenski lo tienen para dar discursos para la tele, unas veces lloriqueando, otras haciéndose el matón del barrio.
Tampoco son locos, improvisados o "nazis rascas" que un día leyeron "Mi Lucha" y al otro se sacan selfies haciendo el saludo fascista.
Los nazis ucranianos tienen una idea sólida de lo que quieren y lo expresan así:
"Liderar las razas blancas del mundo, en una cruzada final contra los untermenschen (sub-humanos) liderados por los semitas" (textual)
La cruzada nazi ucraniana es un movimiento no-vertical. Con varios frentes y líderes, pero con un mismo fin a largo plazo.
Uno de sus líderes es el teniente coronel de la policía de Ucrania (una suerte de Gestapo) Andriy Biletsky.
Un nazi de 43 años que a los 22 se graduó con honores en la Facultad de Historia en la Universidad de Kharkiv.
Y a los 31, en una entrevista que dio el 2010 decía lo siguiente:
Una guerra con Rusia era inevitable, porque la futura "Gran Nación Aria" en Europa, a la que denominó; Eje Báltico-Mar negro. Necesitaba los recursos naturales de Rusia.
¿Le suena gas, petróleo y trigo que hoy están por las nubes...?
En la foto de los arios lindos y blancos el teniente coronel Biletsky incluyó a Irán, porque la gente de la nación persa también son arios... y tienen petróleo. Y también sumó a la selfie a 50 millones de rusos que son blancos y de calidad (textual).
Es decir que 100 millones de rusos quedaron fuera de la foto. No son blanquitos de ojos azules... Mire usted.
El teniente coronel nazi en la entrevista le tiró un palito a Alemania, cuando dijo que los nazis ucranianos no tenían complejo alguno por ser fans de Hitler.
Por eso desfilan por las calles de Kiev gritando; "¡Sieg Heil!" (viva Hitler) "¡Hitler Junged!" (Hitler eterno) y otros cantos nefastos contra judíos e inmigrantes que por decencia no voy a reproducir.
Que por eso tienen decenas de campamentos infantiles (Azovets) donde se le infecta a los niños la doctrina nazi y se les enseña el uso de armas, tácticas de guerra y disciplina militar.
Esto a vista y paciencia de la Unión Europea, la misma que te mete preso si te ven con el retrato de Hitler bajo el brazo.
Y también ante la mirada pasiva y complicidad de los propios ucranianos, que han permitido que bandas de extrema derecha se adueñe de sus vidas y su país, hasta dejar que inyecten a sus niños con la filosofía racista.
El 90% de los medios de comunicación "occidentales y cristianos". Desde Disney hasta la Wagner, CNN, Fox y los canales de deporte y entretenimiento están en manos de consorcios financieros sionistas. La familia Rothschild, por ejemplo.
La pregunta es: "¿Por qué ocultan, ignoran, disfrazan y hasta aplauden a los nazis de Ucrania...?"
"¿Será porque el negocio es la guerra y no importa pactar con el diablo si es necesario...?"
Según Biletsky, el teniente coronel nazi de Ucrania sus proyecciones de una "Gran nación aria en Europa" son a muy largo plazo.
En un futuro sombrió los niños blancos y rubios de los campamentos nazis azovets serán los que encierren a miles de "sub-humanos" en campos de concentración.
Estamos condenados a repetir la historia...
Alguna vez un periodista, honesto y valiente llamado Fritz Gerlich denunció a Hitler... Cuando Hitler se reunía en una cervecería piojenta con decenas de fascistas que lo comenzaban a admirar.
Cuando la serpiente aún anidaba dentro del cascarón.
A Gerlich nadie lo escuchó. Y pagó con su vida lo que estaba frente a los ojos... Pero nadie quiso ver.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (24 Mar 2022)

lo mismo es humo, lo mismo es fuego



ya veremos



edit: echando un ojo a la cuenta hay más humo que en un fumadero de crack


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (24 Mar 2022)

*El sector pesquero desconvoca el paro de la flota tras la reunión con Planas*

*Hará "un gran esfuerzo saliendo a faenar a pérdidas"*









El sector pesquero desconvoca el paro de la flota tras la reunión con Planas


El sector pesquero español ha decidido este miércoles desconvocar el paro de la flota, que estaba amarrada a puerto desde el pasado viernes, tras la reunión con el ministro de Agricultura, Pesca y Alimentación, Luis Planas, que ha avanzado la intención del Gobierno de articular una serie de...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Teuro (24 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Nacer millonario y estar atrapado en cuerpo de pobre! No hay derecho! Irene Montere hace algue!



Cierto, es injusto y no me siento realizado. Necesito ayuda estatal para superar mi trauma.
Y lo mismo para los gordos, bajos y calvos, que querían ser altos guapos y con pelazo.


----------



## Nico (24 Mar 2022)

Evil_ dijo:


>




Muy gracioso.   

La guerra es sangrienta, pero la gente hace memes. Qué mundo vivimos.


----------



## Teuro (24 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> En la guerra con Ucrania, el ejército ruso sufrió las mayores pérdidas de su historia. Los defensores ucranianos destruyeron a miles de soldados enemigos.
> 
> El ejército ruso está buscando activamente la reposición de sus filas, los invasores están listos para contratar sirios y lanzar menores a la batalla. El enemigo ya no puede ocultar sus pérdidas ni siquiera en su propio espacio de información, que ha cerrado al mundo exterior.
> 
> ...



Con 40 mil soldados perdidos ya estaría Rusia capitulando. Son casi 1/4 d los que enviaron y estarían a punto de la sublevación.


----------



## Langlais (24 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Perro lamiendo polla OTÁNica.



No sabía que se había muerto la perra esta.
Espero que sus últimos días no hayan sido buenos.
Una buena muerte por la humanidad.


----------



## kelden (24 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Cuidado que inundar el mundo de rublos puede ser carne de especuladores. Si el dolar es la moneda franca internacional es porque a día de hoy no hay otra alternativa. Al igual que la peseta no podía ser la moneda franca interncional en 1990, hoy no lo puede ser el rublo. *Entraríamos en una montaña rusa de depreciaciones-revalorizaciones tremenda.* Para tener una moneda de referencia hay que tener una mente como la del Bundesbank, no como la del Banco Central de Venezuela.



Por? Lo que diga el Banco Central Ruso. Si te parece bien, bien. Si te parece mal a frotar dos palos .....  

A ver .... lo que pretenden Rusia y China es crear un bloque económico ESTANCO con respecto a Occidente o con la menor interaccion posible. Quieren aislar sus economías de la occidental. No te puede fiar de una gente que te roba el dinero del banco.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

sercorimo ...


1133 | 113 311
*11:33am est (11.3)




*

AS THE WORLD TURNS.


Be the autists we know you are.
It's about the BREAK.
Godspeed, Patriots.
Q

@QSRDECODES @QWO17 

The entire global economy will feel the economic
* ‘ripple effects’ of the war in #Ukraine, *
with slower growth and faster inflation—the reverse of what we want to see. Read our new #IMFblog on how these effects will play out across each region.https://bit.ly/3tVF9ls











Say hello to Russian gold and Chinese petroyuan


The Russia-led Eurasia Economic Union and China just agreed to design the mechanism for an independent financial and monetary system that would bypass




thecradle.co


----------



## Zappa (24 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> lo mismo es humo, lo mismo es fuego
> 
> 
> 
> ya veremos



Esto podría ser una puta mierda... o una cosa gordísima tipo Assange.

Lo apuntamos en la agenda de cosas que NO me importan una puta mierda.

Si China se pringa de mierda con lo que salga de ahí, Putin puede darse por muerto.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Mar 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> La tercera guerra mundial es cada vez mas inminente, esta claro que pronto podrian volar nukes atomicos por todo el mundo.



Como aquel hilo sobre tus putas oposiciones.


----------



## Nico (24 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> PUM PUM PUM, ¡C-90 en acción!




Tanque con el motor parado y más abandonado que despacho de Zelinsky en Kiev.  

Pura propaganda. Los ucros toman tanques propios que no funcionan, le pintan la Z, y hacen el videíto para TikTok.

En Internet ya deben estar por tomar Moscú y todo.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

"YO NO ES QUE SEA MUY FAN DE PUTIN"

PEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERO ...

<< NWO Y SCHAWB >> 
   

FLYNN UCRANIA​


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Tío, ¿no te cansas de poner posts de gore?
> 
> Y por favor, no es que sea fan de los "orcorrusos" ni de los "ukronazis".
> 
> ...



yo prefiero que me caiga la bomba atomica justo encima antes de que me dejen asi la cara, deberia de poderse firmar derecho a que te fusilen en el acto si en una guerra te ven en el campo de batalla con la cara asi de echa polvo, yo firmaria.

Dicen que muchos soldados de la segunda guerra mundial llegaron con esos problemas, con la cara destrozada llena de abujeros.

No te angusties por lo de la guerra, parece que ya han elegido que todos vayamos a ella.


----------



## MICROLITO (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (24 Mar 2022)

Y esta es la zona "buena", rusófona ....


----------



## Teuro (24 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> A la momia le crecen los enanos, se pensaba que tenía a Rusia contra las cuerdas.



Creo que es a donde quiere llegar EEUU. Repito, EEUU está colocando a todos los actores donde realmente los queire tener, quitar máscaras y caretas. EU aliada y vasalla, Rusia de enemiga, China retrataa como aliada de Rusia, árabes, indios y sudeste asíatico prununciándose. Es más, si Rusia usa una nuke en Ucrania es que tendría EEUU todo a su favor diplomáticamente. Es posible que una Guerra Fría 2.0 la gane EEUU en la actualidad frente a Rusia-China, pero es absolutamente seguro que no la ganaría si sucediera dentro de 15 años y con 2.000 millones más de personas en el planeta.


----------



## Nico (24 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> En la guerra con Ucrania, el ejército ruso sufrió las mayores pérdidas de su historia. Los defensores ucranianos destruyeron a miles de soldados enemigos.




Cierto !!, en toda la II GM apenas si tuvieron 15 heridos.  

Ya ni se cortan con las cosas que escriben.


----------



## Zappa (24 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Con 40 mil soldados perdidos ya estaría Rusia *capitulando*. Son casi 1/4 d los que enviaron y estarían a punto de la sublevación.



Eso creo que lo podemos ir descartando.

No sabemos a ciencia cierta qué coño pasa. Leer sobre las grandes batallas de la WW2 es apasionante, pero imagino que saber quien coño estaba ganando en un momento determinado no sería tan fácil por parte de nadie, excepto quizás de los que estaban más arriba del todo.


----------



## Teuro (24 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> A cerdogán el chivatazo del golpe se lo dio Putin. Hay que poner velas en todos los sitios.



Que Erdogan tiene agenda propia distinta al resto de miembros de la OTAN ni cotiza.


----------



## pgas (24 Mar 2022)

_Hoy Putin está bloqueando cientos de barcos llenos de trigo en el Mar Negro.

Hago un llamamiento a Putin para que deje marchar estos barcos.

Europa debe estar a la altura de este desafío.

Hemos asignado al menos 2.500 millones de euros hasta 2024 para ayudar a las regiones más afectadas por la inseguridad alimentaria.

*********_

que suplique y se arrastre, entre Rusia y Ucrania controlan más de un cuarto de todas las exportaciones de trigo mundiales


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Como aquel hilo sobre tus putas oposiciones.



Aquello era algo que podia ser bueno para españa, un policia que no os multaria jamas de forma injusta y que os defenderia en algunos casos, pero al final la ortografia me dejo fuera.

Este año iba a ir otra vez pero la tercera guerra mundial parece que no me lo va a permitir, tiene pinta de que la escalada belica seguira rapida.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Burbujo II (24 Mar 2022)

*PARECE QUE NOS ESTÁN TIMANDO, SEÑORES*


*LOS ACEITES, A MITAD DE PRECIO EN UK QUE EN ESPAÑA (INCLUYENDO OLIVA)*


----------



## MICROLITO (24 Mar 2022)

Trankilosss estamos viendo lo que se veia venir.. ahora no me seais lloricas.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (24 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Lo primero que he pensado cuando he leído la noticia de que Biden ha venido:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Recuerdo que hace casi diez años, en medio de todo el lío de la crisis del euro, fui a ver una conferencia de un tipo muy solvente, experto en historia financiera y premio nacional de Historia, que nos echó a todos un jarro de agua fría brutal. Eran los tiempos en los que hacíamos gráficos superponiendo la caída bursátil de 1929 a la que entonces sucedía, y todos los hijos de Friedman se volvían nietos de Mises y Hayek. Todos obsesionaditos con la crisis del 29.

Y recuerdo que el tipo nos dijo: no se están enterando ustedes de nada. No tienen que preguntarse qué sucede después de una crisis, sino qué sucede cuando se revierte un proceso de globalización. Ya pasó anteriormente, porque la primera globalización (vamos a dejar lo de la española del siglo XVI) fue la del patrón oro regido por el Banco de Inglaterra a partir de 1870. Por tanto, se equivocan de fecha. No es 1929: es 1914.

Y desde entonces, Christopher Clark y Barbara Tuchman mediante, no dejo de pensar que es más fácil que nos hagan un archiduque que cualquier otra cosa.


----------



## Teuro (24 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Es exactamente igual de dictador que Sanchez, Biden , o el aleman. Ni más ni menos, concurre a unas elecciones amañadas donde cualquier disidente serio es machacado por los medios como pasa en el resto del mundo.



Creo que a Sánchez la sociedad española le puede dar una patada en el culo en cualquiera de las elecciones generales, si hasta ahora ha ganado es porque las alternativas eran peores. En EEUU la lucha fue sucia pero ganó Biden "democráticamente", lo que Trump lamenta en realidad es que Biden hiciera mejores trampas que él. Scholz gobierna Alemania de forma "democrática", Macrón se la juega el mes que viene. En fin, que son sociedades democráticas. Nada que ver con Rusia. no viva en mundos paralelos.


----------



## Don Pascual (24 Mar 2022)

En la 2, un "periodista" hace nada, pidiendo lanzar nukes sobre Moscú. Así, en crudo


----------



## Teuro (24 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Entonces, ¿Alemania pagará en rublos?. Me cuesta mucho verlos desobedeciendo las órdenes de Biden.



Lo vamos a ver próxiamente. Lo que si estoy seguro es que veremos antes pagar en rublos que parar fábricas en Alemania.


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Dicen que lo que han obtenido es una parte del sistema
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haciendo un mínimo de CSI por Internet veo que hay diferencias entre lo que dicen haber capturado y lo realmente capturado. lo que no le quito es lo de "bizarre" porque el conjunto que se ve en la foto no tiene ni pies ni cabeza.

El Krashuka-4 que pretenden haber capturado tiene las paredes exteriores en secciones mientras que lo normal es que sean lisas.













Lo raro es que parece tener 3 conectores de RF y dos cables que están colgando que parecen conectores de RF sellados con cinta adhesiva , los otros elementos ni idea, ahí tendría que haber un compresor de aire o aceite para elevar el mástil de la antena, se cambia la antena según la/s frecuencias que quieras captar, aparte hay una barra metálica horizontal que impide la entrada pero raro, raro lo es un rato.


----------



## keylargof (24 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> En la 2, un "periodista" hace nada, pidiendo lanzar nukes sobre Moscú. Así, en crudo



En Rusia están diciendo de lanzarla en Europa, me pasas el link a tu post escandalizado?


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Mar 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Aquello era algo que podia ser bueno para españa, un policia que no os multaria jamas de forma injusta y que os defenderia en algunos casos, pero al final la ortografia me dejo fuera.



Más bien sería un problema de aptitud para el servicio.


----------



## Zappa (24 Mar 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Recuerdo que hace casi diez años, en medio de todo el lío de la crisis del euro, fui a ver una conferencia de un tipo muy solvente, experto en historia financiera y premio nacional de Historia, que nos echó a todos un jarro de agua fría brutal. Eran los tiempos en los que hacíamos gráficos superponiendo la caída bursátil de 1929 a la que entonces sucedía, y todos los hijos de Friedman se volvían nietos de Mises y Hayek. Todos obsesionaditos con la crisis del 29.
> 
> Y recuerdo que el tipo nos dijo: no se están enterando ustedes de nada. No tienen que preguntarse qué sucede después de una crisis, sino qué sucede cuando se revierte un proceso de globalización. Ya pasó anteriormente, porque la primera globalización (vamos a dejar lo de la española del siglo XVI) fue la del patrón oro regido por el Banco de Inglaterra a partir de 1870. Por tanto, se equivocan de fecha. No es 1929: es 1914.
> 
> Y desde entonces, Christopher Clark y Barbara Tuchman mediante, no dejo de pensar que es más fácil que nos hagan un archiduque que cualquier otra cosa.



Es desde luego muy preocupante.

Sobre todo porque no podría afirmar con certeza que no fuera un trabajo interno.

Biden es una momia que ya ha cumplido, pero no sé si pretenden sacar a Qué Mala a calentar ya.

Y si es así, la primera presidenta negra de EEUU no puede hacer nada malo.

Es simplemente imposible acorde a las doctrinas en las que nos movemos.

Por virtud de su identidad, todo lo que haga y toque será feminista, progresista y estará racializado.

Si con Obama ya era una risa la santificación, esto puede llegar a ser mucho, mucho peor.

Así que estoy acojonado con la visita de los cojones.


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Don Pascual (24 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> En Rusia están diciendo de lanzarla en Europa, me pasas el link a tu post escandalizado?



No lo he visto, pero me parece la misma insensatez, yo al revés que tu jefe Biden no quiero que esto escale, y pido a mi país escrupulosa neutralidad ya, ante la que se viene encima.


----------



## MICROLITO (24 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> En la 2, un "periodista" hace nada, pidiendo lanzar nukes sobre Moscú. Así, en crudo



-
Que los que quieren ANIKYLAR a los que les sobran ,. ya sabemos quienes son,.. OTRO COSA ES QUE SEAN ANIKILADOS EN MYOR PARTE POR hdp.


----------



## Teuro (24 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


>



Los bancos americanos llegaron a cobrar un 20% de interés "a sus mejores clientes" en abril de 1980.


----------



## Teuro (24 Mar 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> El dolor no se va a notar o eso creo.
> 
> Cuando caigan nukes atomicos creo que sera tan rapido que no dara tiempo a dolor alguno, quizas un microsegundo.



Resilencia y test de estress. No hacen faltan nukes para que la economía mundial salte por los aires, es más, se crean situaciónes de más violencia con la gente viva que estando muerta.


----------



## Burbujo II (24 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *PARECE QUE NOS ESTÁN TIMANDO, SEÑORES*
> 
> 
> *LOS ACEITES, A MITAD DE PRECIO EN UK QUE EN ESPAÑA (INCLUYENDO OLIVA)*



FRANCIA:



https://www.carrefour.fr/p/huile-de-tournesol-simpl-3560070340439



ACEITE GIRASOL A 1,69

AQUÍ ESTABA A 3,20 el sábado.


----------



## Simo Hayha (24 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Tío, ¿no te cansas de poner posts de gore?
> 
> Y por favor, no es que sea fan de los "orcorrusos" ni de los "ukronazis".
> 
> ...



Obviamente ninguna zapprrata me va decir a mi lo que tengo que postear.

Yo muestro las consecuencias reales para los rusos de la agresión a Ucrania. Si no te gusta, pa que lo miras tontoloscojones.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

"YO NO ES QUE SEA MUY FAN DE PUTIN"

PEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERO ...

<< NWO Y SCHAWB >> 
   

FLYNN UCRANIA​


----------



## MICROLITO (24 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



-
NI CON UN PALO PINCHAMOS HAY PAJARRAKO.


----------



## Zappa (24 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Los bancos americanos llegaron a cobrar un 20% de interés "a sus mejores clientes" en abril de 1980.



Eso es pasar de pagar 643,28€ de hipoteca al mes (al 1% fijo) a pagar 3.342,04€ al mes (20% fijo)

Por hacernos una idea de lo que estamos hablando con un 20% de tipo de interés.

Al 10%, se quedaría en 1.755,14€

Más del doble de lo que Pepito Relámpago ha calculado para los restos.

Y con el sueldo sin subir desde hace décadas.

¿Tendría razón ir-?



P.D: 2008 fue la patada para adelante. Ahora ya no podemos darle más a la impresora.


----------



## Fauna iberica (24 Mar 2022)

Polonia sigue insistiendo en provocar a Rusia de todas las maneras posibles, mira que es difícil ser más lacayo y rastrero además de tonto útil.
Si Polonia entra en Ucrania no creo que los rusos sean tan cuidadosos y no se lo pensaran dos veces antes de arrasarla a bombazos.
Esto pinta cada vez peor.
EEUU no se va a quedar quieto ante el enorme desafío de Rusia y va a convertir Europa en un gigantesco matadero.


----------



## Zappa (24 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Obviamente ninguna zapprrata me va decir a mi lo que tengo que postear.
> 
> Yo muestro las consecuencias reales para los rusos de la agresión a Ucrania. Si no te gusta, pa que lo miras tontoloscojones.



Ok, tu a lo tuyo.

Dales duro a los orcorrusos, que se cagan de miedo con los keyboard warriors.

Les tienen más miedo que a los nazis, de hecho.


----------



## NPI (24 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> lo mismo es humo, lo mismo es fuego
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DeepL


> MENSAJE DEL #CONEJOANÓNIMO:
> No hay paso a la injusticia
> No hay paso para matar inocentes
> No hay paso a Putin y a los oligarcas
> ...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> No lo he visto, pero me parece la misma insensatez, yo al revés que tu jefe Biden no quiero que esto escale, y pido a mi país escrupulosa neutralidad ya, ante la que se viene encima.



Pero si seguro que ya eres muy viejo que mas da si escala la cosa, empezamos a ver nukes de un lado para otro, nos llevan al frente y estamos entretenidos aunque duremos poco, serian unos ultimos dias gloriosos.

Todo lo que no sea eso es estar en cuatro o cinco años en una residencia, casi mejor vivir tiempos interesantes y ver el resplandor.


----------



## Simo Hayha (24 Mar 2022)

Pese a que a nuestros comedoritos patrios no les gusta que se les moleste con los aspectos desagradables de la guerra. Esta es la realidad:


----------



## Señor X (24 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Haciendo un mínimo de CSI por Internet veo que hay diferencias entre lo que dicen haber capturado y lo realmente capturado. lo que no le quito es lo de "bizarre" porque el conjunto que se ve en la foto no tiene ni pies ni cabeza.
> 
> El Krashuka-4 que pretenden haber capturado tiene las paredes exteriores en secciones mientras que lo normal es que sean lisas.
> 
> ...



Gotthard ya dijo que es un generador diesel.






Guerra en Ucrania XVI


Fuerzas especiales rusas aniquilan a 300 extremistas ucranianos Las unidades rusas también están trabajando para asegurar las carreteras a fin de garantizar el movimiento seguro de los convoyes militares y la entrega de ayuda humanitaria. http://es.mdn.tv/6b59




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Homero+10 (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Martín de Goenechea (24 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Es desde luego muy preocupante.
> 
> Sobre todo porque no podría afirmar con certeza que no fuera un trabajo interno.
> 
> ...



Lo de la primera presidenta racializada y feminista ni lo había pensado. Llevamos tal saturación de doctrina desde el púlpito que empieza a pasarme desapercibida. La oigo como el que oye llover. 

Pero sí, lleva razón. A alguien del partido de la guerra podría pasársele por la cabeza dar el empujón definitivo, trabajito interno mediante. Con lo que significa eso.

En cualquier caso, esto se está volviendo tremendamente peligroso. Y cuanto más se alargue, más peligroso va a ser. Hace mucho que hemos dejado atrás ya la situación de la crisis de los misiles de 1962. Aquél fue un movimiento que, aunque dentro de la Guerra Fría, tenía un cariz exclusivamente táctico y dentro de la relación de las dos grandes potencias. Ahora, en cambio, somos mil países de mierda y toda Europa metiendo bulla, pataleando y haciendo alardes de rusofobia a cada cual mayor. Y, ojo, un sentimiento muy evidente de revancha de 1945. Especialmente en el Este. Y luego una situación de tormenta perfecta: crisis económica, crisis demográfica, agotamiento de materias primas y recursos naturales, anarquía monetaria, crisis de la democracia liberal, el segundo mundo en rebelión abierta, división étnica y religiosa en el seno de la propia Europa... 

En fin, no se me ocurre una situación peor, con tal cantidad de problemas de fondo insolubles que veo muy difícil que salgamos de ésta sin una buena ensalada de hostias y mucho, mucho sufrimiento. Los que sobrevivan.


----------



## Zappa (24 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Pese a que a nuestros comedoritos patrios no les gusta que se les moleste con los aspectos desagradables de la guerra....





No es eso, es el GORE que pones.



> Esta es la realidad:



Esta foto es terrible.
Pero he visto muchas fotos parecidas a lo largo de mi vida, mira:













Por poner un ejemplo de dos que me dejaron mal cuerpo entre tantas.

Te repito, no es lo terrible de la guerra.

Es el GORE que pones y como te recreas en el sufrimiento de otro ser humano porque es un "orcorruso"

Estás enfermo.


----------



## Teuro (24 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Eso es pasar de pagar 643,28€ de hipoteca al mes (al 1% fijo) a pagar 3.342,04€ al mes (20% fijo)
> 
> Por hacernos una idea de lo que estamos hablando con un 20% de tipo de interés.
> 
> ...



No vaya usted tan rápido. Antes de llegar a eso nos comeremos unos 4-6 años de inflación a más 10% que le haga perder un 50% de capacidad de compra, de forma que su gasto mensual sea en patatas, harina, garbanzos y estar rezando para que no le llegue el recibo de la luz, si tiene hijos "heredarán" la ropa de sus primos. Cuando eso ocurra, con sus "previsibles" revalorizaciones de salario habrán reducido considerablemente la deuda con el banco, en ese momento se pueden subir los tipos.


----------



## keylargof (24 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> No lo he visto, pero me parece la misma insensatez, yo al revés que tu jefe Biden no quiero que esto escale, y pido a mi país escrupulosa neutralidad ya, ante la que se viene encima.





Aqui de momento los únicos que han amenazado con "consecuencias nunca antes vistas" y que tiene en alerta a su sistema de deterrance nuclear es Rusia puedes intentar engañarte diciendo que la momia es la que escala, tu mismo.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (24 Mar 2022)

Se viene embargo petrolero...

Parece que Arabia Saudi y Emiratos Arabes pueden doblar la producción rusa.

Un embargo petrolero sobre Rusia que envia el 60% de su petroleo a Europa sería mandarla a la Edad Media, nadie puede asumir ese volumen

¿Se unirá la Unión Europea al embargo de petróleo ruso? | Video


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Mar 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Gotthard ya dijo que es un generador diesel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya, pero no se por que están los conectores RF, aparte un generador diésel se ve enseguida por las toma de diésel y el tubo de escape, no creo ni por asomo que sea un krasukha pero sigo diciendo que es raro, raro, pero material de alta tecnología no.


----------



## MICROLITO (24 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Polonia sigue insistiendo en provocar a Rusia de todas las maneras posibles, mira que es difícil ser más lacayo y rastrero además de tonto útil.
> Si Polonia entra en Ucrania no creo que los rusos sean tan cuidadosos y no se lo pensaran dos veces antes de arrasarla a bombazos.
> Esto pinta cada vez peor.
> EEUU no se va a quedar quieto ante el enorme desafío de Rusia y va a convertir Europa en un gigantesco matadero.



- yA 

mAS O MENOS NO SE podia saber .. .. ahora aver los listos que SALEN de esta encrucijada geopolítica... porque se vá a necesitar mucha manga ancha y buenas neuronas para no repetir la historia supuestamente aprendida pero de momento incomprendida.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (24 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> En la 2, un "periodista" hace nada, pidiendo lanzar nukes sobre Moscú. Así, en crudo



Nivel de tarde en el bar mientras juegas al domino con los amigos y se escucha de fondo carrusel deportivo.


----------



## Zappa (24 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No vaya usted tan rápido. Antes de llegar a eso nos comeremos unos 4-6 años de inflación a más 10% que le haga perder un 50% de capacidad de compra



Cierto.

Gracias por recordármelo, solo creía que las cosas iban a costar 6 veces más, pero van a costar 12 veces más.

Quitamos las ganas de vivir. 



> de forma que su gasto mensual sea en patatas, harina, garbanzos y estar rezando para que no le llegue el recibo de la luz, si tiene hijos "heredarán" la ropa de sus primos. Cuando eso ocurra, con sus "previsibles" revalorizaciones de salario habrán reducido considerablemente la deuda con el banco, en ese momento se pueden subir los tipos.



Esencialmente como cuando era un enano y todos tenían pluriempleo, la ropa tenía años y años y la caja de costura de mi abuela era EL ARTEFACTO de la casa con el que no había que ir a comprar ropa nueva.

¿La gente sigue sabiendo coser y hacer remiendos a mano, verdad?


----------



## keylargof (24 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Se viene embargo petrolero...
> 
> Parece que Arabia Saudi y Emiratos Arabes pueden doblar la producción rusa.
> 
> ...



Los jodidos follacabras se han vendido caros, a saber que han sacado. Tras limpiar Rusia convendría montarles un chocho interno y acabar de una puta vez con la repugnante estirpe de los Saud


----------



## Simo Hayha (24 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Te repito, no es lo terrible de la guerra.
> 
> Es el GORE que pones y como te recreas en el sufrimiento de otro ser humano porque es un "orcorruso"
> 
> Estás enfermo.



Tu si que estás enfermo, toda una vida esperando y deseando la guerra y que todo se derrumbe para ver si puedes rascar algo, carroñero. El problema no está ni en occidente, ni en EEUU, es solo que eres un fracaso genético.


----------



## kelden (24 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Creo que es a donde quiere llegar EEUU. Repito, EEUU está colocando a todos los actores donde realmente los queire tener, quitar máscaras y caretas. EU aliada y vasalla, Rusia de enemiga, China retrataa como aliada de Rusia, árabes, indios y sudeste asíatico prununciándose. Es más, si Rusia usa una nuke en Ucrania es que tendría EEUU todo a su favor diplomáticamente. Es posible que una Guerra Fría 2.0 la gane EEUU en la actualidad frente a Rusia-China, pero es absolutamente seguro que no la ganaría si sucediera dentro de 15 años y con 2.000 millones más de personas en el planeta.



Los anglos nunca han tenido, ni tienen, el control de nada, y es que además ni les importa, porque de lo que va esta estupidez planetaria es de dar satisfacción a la voluntad, no a otra cosa. Lo hago porque quiero y porque puedo.

Tu piensa en el caso de Ucrania. Es un golpe tan bajo, tan ruin y tan soez a los rusos, que es imposible que los tiros no salgan por la culata. No hay planificación inteligente tras ese acto, solo ganas de joder porque puedo. Occidente en general y el imperio USA en particular no sólo han sido particularmente destructivos y dañinos, han sido además temerarios, irresponsables e insensatos. Y ahora, para arreglar el desaguisado se dedican a presionar a China y amenazarla con sanciones echándola en los brazos de Rusia. No hay inteligencia, ni planificación, ni máquina de retratar ahí, solo el deseo de imponer su voluntad a cualquier precio. No les puede salir bien.

Pensar que esta gente planifica es como pensar que la lluvia tiene un plan.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (24 Mar 2022)

MICROLITO dijo:


> -
> Que los que quieren ANIKYLAR a los que les sobran ,. ya sabemos quienes son,.. OTRO COSA ES QUE SEAN ANIKILADOS EN MYOR PARTE POR hdp.



No dice ninguna mentira, quien te procura mayor simpatía y alegria

esto







o esto







Que sois todos unos bienquedas pero la realidad es la que es, el mundo esta podrido, es injusto y todo lo que quieras, pero es así


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (24 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Estamos acostrumbrados a documentales con montajes y efectos de sonido espléndidos busacando la lagrimita y la emoción. El resultado es un sentr provocado y pasajer. Esto es el bruto, se me encoge el corazón al verlo sin sonido, sé que se van a sumar a las cosas que me asalten la cabeza en momentos bajos.


----------



## NPI (24 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> No es eso, es el GORE que pones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La primera es REAL en España (ETA). La segunda es IRREAL (polvo blanco y pintura roja) Siria.


----------



## Zappa (24 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Tu si que estás enfermo, toda una vida esperando y deseando la guerra y que todo se derrumbe para ver si puedes rascar algo, carroñero. El problema no está ni en occidente, ni en EEUU,



Bueno, veo que te lo estás tomando de forma personal, así que te dejo con tu rollo.
Yo no espero la guerra, pero temo que es inevitable.
En este foro intento tomármelo con humor, pero de vez en cuando hay gente como tu que quiere mal rollo, y ya estoy viejo para gilipolleces.



> es solo que eres un fracaso genético.



No te meto en el ignore, pero si te diriges a mi que sea con educación a ser posible.
Si quieres y puedes, claro.

Sobre todo si puedes.


----------



## Bishop (24 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


>



Si se intenta ver el tweet desde fuera, en el navegador:










¿El ver cómo rescatan a una anciana es contenido para adultos? La madre que los parió...


----------



## arriqui (24 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> cuando los mercados estén empachados de rublos sin sólidos fundamentos económicos les estarás dando cobertura a que los especuladores



Es que los fundamentos son gaseosos
Te parece poco?


----------



## ciruiostar (24 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Se viene embargo petrolero...
> 
> Parece que Arabia Saudi y Emiratos Arabes pueden doblar la producción rusa.
> 
> ...



Arabia saudita y las otras petromonarquías tienen los campos petroleros menguantes además de que no les interesa hundir el precio del crudo cuando se están forrado como señores solo por salvar a la puta Europa la cual no les genera nada.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (24 Mar 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Arabia saudita y las otras petromonarquías tienen los campos petroleros menguantes además de que no les interesa hundir el precio del crudo cuando se está forrado como señores solo por salvar a la puta Europa la cual no les genera nada.



Te equivocas han invertido gran parte de sus activos en Europa y USA y ahora dependen totalmente de occidente, las redes del TIO SAM son muy largas y sus tentaculos inabarcables.
Investiga sobre donde estan invirtiendo esos paises y te llevaras una sorpresa, te puedo asegurar que si mañana se les agota el petroleo, no moriran de hambre y seran igual o mas ricos. Tontos no son


----------



## Mabuse (24 Mar 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


>



Joder. Burbujistas cogiendo el tren a Alcorcón. Quizá no sea tan mala idea esa de dejar a Ucrania y Alemania sin gas.


----------



## Kreonte (24 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> En la 2, un "periodista" hace nada, pidiendo lanzar nukes sobre Moscú. Así, en crudo



Escucha antes y después ven y postea. Yo lo he entendido al revés. "Hay que llegar ala desenlace y el desenlace de un autócrata es llegar hasta el final y utillizar los recursos prohibidos...Vamos a ver hay que pensar que un tío que invade un país muy cuerdo no está".

Quiero creerlo así, al menos.


----------



## Evil_ (24 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Muy gracioso.
> 
> La guerra es sangrienta, pero la gente hace memes. Qué mundo vivimos.



No hacen memes de la guerra.
Hacen memes del fraude de los medios manipulando las noticias y del "heroe" ucraniano.


----------



## ciruiostar (24 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Te equivocas han invertido gran parte de sus activos en Europa y USA y ahora dependen totalmente de occidente, las redes del TIO SAM son muy largas y sus tentaculos inabarcables.
> Investiga sobre donde estan invirtiendo esos paises y te llevaras una sorpresa, te puedo asegurar que si mañana se les agota el petroleo, no moriran de hambre y seran igual o mas ricos. Tontos no son



Quieren exprimir a los europeos no salvarlos ¿Para que? Una europa débil y pidiendo cacao es una bendición para los moros así pueden acabarla más fácilmente.

Ellos no dependen en nada de occidente es al revés es occidente quien depende de ellos.


----------



## Don Pascual (24 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Escucha antes y después ven y postea. Yo lo he entendido al revés. "Hay que llegar ala desenlace y el desenlace de un autocrata es llegar hasta el final y utillizar los recursos prohibidos"



Yo no lo he entendido así. Por eso hasta el otro zampabollos flipa, no está advirtiendo del riesgo, si no en llegar a ese fin.


----------



## kelden (24 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Yo no lo he entendido así. Por eso hasta el otro zampabollos flipa, no está advirtiendo del riesgo, si no en llegar a ese fin.



Si yo fuera presidente de este pais mañana mismo cogia a ese subnormal, le ponía un chaleco antibalas y un casco y lo dejaba en el centro de Mariupol. Venga, tontolaba .... salva e mundo ...


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Todo esto de exigir pagar el gas con rublos es sólo otro paso adelante en la global chaladura de los que hasesoran a Putin...heconomistas Dimitri que van a mandar a Rusia al pozo aún a más velocidad.


----------



## Mabuse (24 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe por qué viene? ¿Vendrá a ver a Creepy Joe? ¿Tendrá que ver con lo que dicen los yankis que han visto desde un Poseidon?



Reunión de pastores, me cago en todo. Quien a buen latún se arrima, buenas chortinas le calientan.


----------



## Epicii (24 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe por qué viene? ¿Vendrá a ver a Creepy Joe? ¿Tendrá que ver con lo que dicen los yankis que han visto desde un Poseidon?



Cuando llegue el japones ya estan en el postre...


----------



## Zparo reincidente (24 Mar 2022)

Buenas, ¿ se sabe ya si el ejercito polaco va a entrar en Ukrania'


----------



## clapham5 (24 Mar 2022)

Ucrania tiene 4 Centrales Nucleares en activo ( Zaporize , Sur de Ucrania , Rivne y Khmelnytskyi . 
Zaporize ya esta en poder de Rusia . Son 6 reactores 
Sur de Ucrania esta en Oleksandrivka , eso queda en el Oblast de Mikolayiv , a 120 Kms . Los rusos van ya a mitad de camino . Han dejado atras la irrelevente ciudad de Mikolayiv porque el objetivo es tomar la Central . Son 3 reactores . 
Estas DOS CENTRALES estan en territorio novorruso .Mariupol , Jarkov , Chernihiv son focos de atencion / distraccion . 
Ya lo dijo Sun Tzu . Si eres fuerte , aparenta debilidad . Sorprende a tu enemigo . El clapham sospecha que parte ( no toda , pero si parte ) de la informacion sobre las perdidas rusas han sido exagerada por la propia Rusia para despistar al enemigo . 
Todas las ciudades novorrusas seran ocupadas y seran anexionadas . Odessa y Mikolayiv tambien . Ese es Plan . 
Pero hay un problema , en realidad DOS 
Rivne y Khmelnytskyi estan en Banderastan , territorio hostil . Rivne esta al Norte a 80 Kms de la frontera bielorrusa y a 200 Kms de la frontera polaca . si Polonia es el delantero que quiere meterle un gol ( bueno , dos ) a Rusia tomando Rivne y Knmelnytskyi , Bielorrusia es el portero cuya mision es impedirlo . Bielorrusia solo tiene que llegar antes . 
En cuanto al anuncio de vender el gas y el oil por rublos , el clapham cree que la medida afectara especialmente a Ucrania . 
Dentro de una semana el Banco Central Ruso tendra el mecanismo de venta de rublos . Si la UE decide no comprar rublos , entonces Rusia dejara de venderles energia . No RUBLOS / NO GAS . Y que pasara con Ucrania ? Pues que dejara de recibir gas 
De momento la electricidad que se consume en Ucrania la paga la UE ( el 7 de Marzo conectaron la red ) . Pero si la UE deja de recibir gas ruso entonces no podran generar electricidad para la UE y para Ucrania . Dentro de una semana Rusia habra tomado la Central del Sur 
Hay que recordar que Ucrania esta bloqueada por mar . No exporta nada . Ni trigo , ni minerales , nada ...
Cuando se agoten las reservas de combustible , comida , etc Ucrania colapsa . Putin es un estratega . Es como Warren Buffet , un inversionista a largo plazo. Esta crisis es mierda de gallina , es una " correccion " . El futuro es ruso . 3 hurras por Rossia


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (24 Mar 2022)

Pues llamadme vintage y tal, pero yo iría preparándome desde el momento en que las respectivas legaciones diplomáticas vuelvan a sus países y cierren las embajadas rusas en territorio OTAN.

Acodado en la barra del bar descartaría la tercera. Pero cualquiera de las dos primeras es casi riesgo inevitable de escalada nuclear.

Lo que me pregunto es para qué queréis saber eso. ¿Coger el coche y salir pitando? ¿Adónde? ¿Para qué? Con una docena de bombas nucleares en España no sobreviven ni los topos. No se me ocurre para qué querría sobrevivir en un mundo así. Ni me molestaría en prever una situación de ese pelo. Si se produjera, intentaría pasar los últimos minutos con la gente que quiero y está a mi lado, despidiéndome mentalmente de los que están lejos. Y si estoy solo (lo cual es lo más probable), tendría que decidir qué libro es con el que quiero pasar los últimos momentos. Y leer.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## NEKRO (24 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> No es eso, es el GORE que pones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La segunda foto es un montaje de los Cascos blancos, es decir de los chicos de Alnusra, ese chaval "salió vivo" como de media docena de ataques del ejercito sirio.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

__





El Gobierno alarga la jornada de los camioneros a 11 horas al día para compensar el paro de transporte


El Gobierno ha aprobado este martes una resolución mediante la que alarga la jornada máxima de los conductores asalariados de transportes de 9 a 11 horas diarias. Esta medida estará en vigor hasta el 27 de marzo y desde CCOO han denunciado que el Ejecutivo pretende compensar la falta de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## JAGGER (24 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Putin es un estratega



Jajajaja.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

claudiofp dijo:


> El *Gobierno *ha aprobado este martes una resolución mediante la que alarga la *jornada máxima *de los *conductores asalariados *de transportes de *9 a 11 horas diarias*. Esta medida estará en vigor hasta el 27 de marzo y desde *CCOO *han denunciado que el Ejecutivo pretende compensar la falta de conductores por los paros de transportistas a base de sobrecargar a los asalariados que no pueden sumarse a las protestas. "Apaleados y sin descanso. Los trabajadores y las trabajadoras asalariados seguimos siendo rehenes y víctimas del caos del sector con la complicidad del *Ministerio de Transporte*", ha denunciado el sindicato en un comunicado. La medida no ha sido negociada con la representación legal de los trabajadores y desde la central están estudiando medidas legales.
> VA A CONDUCIR 11H SU PUTA MADRE.
> 
> 
> ...






*'Blitzed': How Drugs Fueled the Rise and Fall of Nazi Germany *




*HITLER PROPONE :




*

QUE QUITE LAS PUTAS RESTRICCIONES DEL USO DE COCA Y ANFENTAMINAS A LOS CAMIONEROS Y VERAS QUE MEJOR 
​


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Nefersen (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Todo esto de exigir pagar el gas con rublos es sólo otro paso adelante en la global chaladura de los que hasesoran a Putin...heconomistas Dimitri que van a mandar a Rusia al pozo aún a más velocidad.



Claro, por eso el rublo se ha revalorizado un 12% después de la medida. Si es que no sois más tontos porque no entrenáis.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## PutoNWO (24 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> No es eso, es el GORE que pones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero si el niño ese es Sirio y es/fue un fake de los cascos blancos. Joder cómo está el patio


----------



## Petrov (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Todo esto de exigir pagar el gas con rublos es sólo otro paso adelante en la global chaladura de los que hasesoran a Putin...heconomistas Dimitri que van a mandar a Rusia al pozo aún a más velocidad.



Porque? Cobrar en rublos es malo para Rusia?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Mar 2022)

El lavado de cerebro que han sufrido los chavales españoles nacidos en Cataluña durante estos últimos años ha sido brutal . Los han convertido en traidores a su patria. Esa ingeniería social, sin duda ha sido financiada por enemigos y consentida por el gobierno central que es cómplice de todo lo que está pasando.

Me pregunto si todos estos patriotas de otras patrias , que se rasgan las vestiduras besando la bandera de Ucrania y que nos están llevando a una guerra para defender patrias ajenas , defenderían a España en caso de ser atacada por ejemplo por Marruecos , que lleva décadas haciéndolo a través de múltiples formas .

No son tontos los marroquíes , están bien asesorados. Necesariamente los políticos actuales que gobiernan España, Cataluña y el país vasco tienen que ser cómplices de sus artimañas.

























La huelga para suprimir el castellano en las escuelas catalanas


Los principales sindicatos educativos organizan mañana un paro contra la sentencia del 25 % de clases en este idioma en los colegios




www.larazon.es












Huelga de profesores en defensa del catalán y contra la sentencia del TSJC sobre el 25%


Nueva jornada de huelga en la educación catalana. Este miércoles, en defensa de la escuela catalana y contra la sentencia del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Catalunya que obliga a los centros educativos a impartir un 25% de las clases en castellano. La Coordinadora Obrera Sindical (COS), la...




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Jajajaja.



Mick, hombre, no tendrás la dirección de un frenopatico en la Patagonia para mandar al tarado éste?


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Claro, por eso el rublo se ha revalorizado un 12% después de la medida. Si es que no sois más tontos porque no entrenáis.



"Después de la medida".


Luego criticais que si los papelitos, lo intangible...

Será "después del anuncio de la medida".

Cuando la "medida" se lleve a cabo (de lo cual me alegraría), veremos quién es el tonto aquí.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Petrov dijo:


> Porque? Cobrar en rublos es malo para Rusia?




No hombre, "Petrov".

Tú dale tiempo al asunto.


Nada que temer.

Rusia ha dado grandes economistas al mundo, esta es una más de sus gestas.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (24 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



longer-range targeting = van a atacar las famosas 40 bases rusas que rodean Ucrania, y los buques desde los que están lanzando los misiles últimamente, por eso han salido esos mapas de la OTAN con las bases rusas los últimos días, para ir mentalizando y avisando. Creo que todo este viaje de Biden a europa etc etc es para formalizar y dar el visto bueno a este punto de inflexíon, si es así ya lo veremos dentro de no muchos días. Parece que los misiles aire-tierra rusos escasean y no se pueden arriesgar a llevar lo que les queda a Ucrania, de los otros sí tienen


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (24 Mar 2022)

qué triste y qué sinsentido todo


----------



## InigoMontoya (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



*
Se estimó que el ejército ruso tenía 4.000 camiones en total antes de que comenzara esta última invasión rusa de Ucrania. 201 camiones Kamaz destruidos/abandonados/capturados confirmados*


Traducido tal como pronostiqué tan pronto vi ese famoso convoy de " 40 kilómetros de camiones destartalados que parecían salidos de un desguace de la segunda guerra mundial " : 

Esa enorme cantidad de chatarra eran el cebo para ser destruidos por las armas enviadas por los países europeos y por lo tanto una indudable declaración de guerra . Los misiles no son vacunas sino que matan y destruyen y por lo tanto " los rusos tienen el derecho de defenderse de quienes les están matando atacando a su vez a los países enemigos .

El tono extremadamente belicista de los dirigentes políticos y creadores de opinión en las televisiones presagia que lo que buscan es una escalada en la guerra . Otra cosa es que todo esté consensuado en los despachos y que esta guerra sea la segunda parte del coronavirus tal como algunos llevamos anunciando desde que empezó toda la trama.


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Mar 2022)

Para los noctámbulos yo ya voy para la cama que disfrutéis riendo, eso es una de las cosas que nos hace humanos. (Dura 30 minutos)


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (24 Mar 2022)

Es evidente:

1. Que la invasión rusa está atascada.

2. Que Occidente es un beligerante proxy. Está proporcionando una cantidad ingente de armamento e inteligencia.

3. Que para Rusia esta guerra se ha convertido en existencial, si es que no lo era desde un inicio. 

Como resultado, las probabilidades de que el conflicto escale en una guerra europea/mundial aumenta cada día.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (24 Mar 2022)

Una mierda extraña esta, recomiendo leerla. 
Personalmente me parece propaganda de la retórica sobre lo mal que van los rusos, pero da la sensación de haber algo entrelíneas demasiado ambiguo para comprenderlo.
No sé, aunque sea por curiosidad, es buena lectura. 









Exclusive: Inside a rare US meeting with a Russian general in Moscow


A rare face-to-face meeting between Russian and US military officials last week led to an "outburst" of emotion from a normally stoic Russian general, a "revealing moment" that the Americans present believe hinted at larger morale problems in Russia's military, according to a closely held US...




edition.cnn.com


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> No hombre, "Petrov".
> 
> Tú dale tiempo al asunto.
> 
> ...











Wassily Leontief - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




Nota: aunque murió en USA


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Lo que matan son las armas de los países que las envían con ese fin . Es irrelevante que el botón lo apriete un soldado ucraniano o de otro país Europeo. 
Lo mismo es un misil que un " batallón de soldados " . Europa ha entrado en guerra con Rusia y por lo tanto todo lo que suceda ahora en los países europeos será atribuido a Putin , de hecho ya lo están haciendo.


----------



## clapham5 (24 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Jajajaja.



Jajajaja sera lo que coman los ucranianos judios cuando se les termine el Borscht . Este ano no habra cosecha de nabos en Ucrania .


----------



## Salamandra (24 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Una mierda extraña esta, recomiendo leerla.
> Personalmente me parece propaganda de la retórica sobre lo mal que van los rusos, pero da la sensación de haber algo entrelíneas demasiado ambiguo para comprenderlo.
> No sé, aunque sea por curiosidad, es buena lectura.
> 
> ...



Propaganda barata.

La depresión de un general que es ucraniano, que declara que quiere ganar a toda costa y que proceda de Donesk, no invita a pensar que se averguenza de la guerra como se sugiere con...nada. Más bien que conoce gente de esa zona y el sufrimiento de esa zona ya se sabe qué procede y más si conlleva a una determinación de ganar la guerra.


----------



## willbeend (24 Mar 2022)

Que chica tan mona... no he podido centrarme en lo que dice.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

VOLUNTARIOS NAZIS EN UCRANIA Y ENFERMERAS TIK TOK NURSE


*MATCH *



​


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Wassily Leontief - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Si murió en USA, era un talento. Como otros tantísimos de todo el Mundo que allí pudieron realizarse, lejos de la mentalidad deprimente y anuladora de toda genialidad que ha caracterizado a Rusia en el último siglo.

Lo que se queda en Rusia y lo que ha hasesorado a Putin es lo de siempre...mediocres apesebrados.


----------



## Nico (24 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Una mierda extraña esta, recomiendo leerla.
> Personalmente me parece propaganda de la retórica sobre lo mal que van los rusos, pero da la sensación de haber algo entrelíneas demasiado ambiguo para comprenderlo.




Lo he leído. No me parece nada extraño. Típica nota de la CNN haciendo un poco de "propaganda" -en este caso que los rusos sufren problemas de moral-. Entiéndase moral como "espíritu de combate" y no como "honestidad" (otra acepción de lo moral).

Respecto a la reunión en si misma, asumo que serán las clásicas reuniones entre las grandes potencias donde acuerdan ciertos mecanismos de CONTROL para evitar que algunas situaciones tensas -o errores- se conviertan en _casus belli_.

Recordemos que *Turquía derribó un avión ruso* al inicio de las operaciones en Siria y que los aviones israelíes usaron como "máscara" un avión ruso de reconocimiento que fue *el que sufrió el impacto de los misiles sirios disparados*, no en contra de ellos, sino de los israelíes.

Ninguna de las dos situaciones se convirtió en _casus belli_, porque seguramente existían canales abiertos de comunicación para resolver estas cuestiones.

Está en la línea del famoso "teléfono rojo" que se dice que existe desde la Crisis de Cuba. Dado que los Presidentes están para los "grandes" temas, las cuestiones operativas menores se resuelven a este nivel.

Por caso, en la II GM, los contactos entre alemanes e ingleses por cuestiones especiales, tenían lugar en Suiza y en Portugal. Aún en guerra, los contendientes tienen que comunicarse por mil temas menores (u operativos).

Y supongo que debe haber contactos -incluso- entre ucranianos y rusos. Siempre hay cuestiones para resolver aún en medio de una guerra.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Mar 2022)

DEP


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (24 Mar 2022)

En Taro Tassadar activo nuevamente

La contraofensiva de Ucrania cerca de Kiev ha empujado a las fuerzas rusas a unas 35 millas al este de la capital: alto funcionario de defensa de EE. UU. Rusia estaba a unas 20 millas al este de Kiev a principios de semana. Ucrania ha comenzado a recuperar territorio de los rusos esta semana, dijeron las autoridades.

Invasores Dymitrys reventados dentro de lata putleriana de forma satisfactoria a lo Hollywood *BOOOOOM!*  Si se coloco antes vale la pena verlo de nuevo


Por Aiur eww digoo por Ucrania! 


Hay algo que varios han podido observar el ejército ucraniano parece superar al ejército ruso en términos de capital humano. El soldado ucraniano regular promedio es más sano, más disciplinado y en forma. Ni siquiera hablando de la moral y la motivación, ojo hablo del ejercito profesional solamente


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Mar 2022)

Чубайс покинул должность спецпредставителя президента


Специальный представитель президента России по устойчивому развитию Анатолий Чубайс ушел со своего поста, сказал РИА Новости спецпредставитель президента по... РИА Новости, 23.03.2022




ria.ru





Dimite asesor de Putin

En algunos sitios webs en ruso se comienzan a hacer eco de algunas "desapariciones" y otra rumorologia:

El ministro de Defensa ruso Shoigu no ha aparecido en público desde el 11 de marzo - DELFI 



Los medios rusos notaron la desaparición del espacio público del ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu. Fue visto por última vez el 11 de marzo en una ceremonia de premios estatales para militares involucrados en la invasión rusa de Ucrania.






Por lo tanto, el jefe del departamento de defensa ruso no se ha mostrado en público durante 12 días de los 28 desde el comienzo de la guerra en Ucrania. La publicación "Agencia" indica que hasta el 11 de marzo, Shoigu aparecía en las noticias casi todos los días. La desaparición del jefe del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación de Rusia llamó por primera vez la atención del periodista de "Mediazona" Dmitry Treshchanin. Al mismo tiempo, los periodistas de investigación, citando a personas del séquito de Shoigu, escriben que tiene problemas cardíacos.

Además, se informa sobre la desaparición de las noticias del jefe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia Valery Gerasimov. Los eventos con su participación no se han reportado desde el 11 de marzo, cuando aparecieron noticias sobre sus conversaciones con el jefe del Estado Mayor turco Yashar Guler, escribe la Agencia.




Шойгу пропал без вести

*Podolyak comentó sobre la desaparición de shoigu*
El asesor del jefe de la Cámara Cívica, Mikhail Podolyak, dijo que no solo Shoigu, sino también otras figuras clave de la Federación Rusa desaparecieron del espacio público.

"Tampoco hay declaraciones de protocolo sistemáticas e importantes de otros pesos pesados, incluidos los jefes de los servicios especiales Patrushev, Bortnikov, Naryshkin. También desapareció de los protocolos obligatorios. Los economistas guardan silencio más fuerte de lo habitual: el primer ministro Mishustin, el gobernador del Banco Central Nabiullina, el ministro Reshetnikov. En resumen, todos han desaparecido hasta la muerte incluso del espacio de protocolo público", dijo Podolyak.

Señaló que en el espacio público solo había un fiel servidor de Putin: el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores Sergei Lavrov. Y, bueno, el secretario de prensa Dmitry Peskov a veces aparece en público con declaraciones locas.

"Solo queda Lavrov, que está tratando de demostrar en los mercados extranjeros que si Rusia no mata a civiles ucranianos, Europa puede pensar cosas malas. Peskov, que periódicamente cree sinceramente que todo está "de acuerdo con el plan de una operación especial" y, por lo tanto, es imperativo obtener para la Federación Rusa el quinto paquete de sanciones con un embargo petrolero y el cierre de puertos mundiales. Y los propagandistas rusos clásicos, que continúan haciendo afirmaciones legales bastante específicas "después". Interesante silencio...", - dijo Podolyak.

Los medios rusos notaron la desaparición del ministro de Defensa ruso Sergei Shoigu del espacio público - YAPlakal 



En los foros rusos también


----------



## willbeend (24 Mar 2022)

Desdeluego en Moscu de 1.945 tenian sistemas de limpieza urbana equiparables a lo que tenemos actualmente


----------



## willbeend (24 Mar 2022)

daputi ha muerto dijo:


> Rusia va a ser borrada del mapa, los americanos no querrán permitirse tener esa amenaza.



Estan a punto de caramelo, ya no les queda combustible para sus tanque y camiones...la logistica... es ahora o nunca!


----------



## dedalo00 (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Abstenuto (24 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Se viene embargo petrolero...
> 
> Parece que Arabia Saudi y Emiratos Arabes pueden doblar la producción rusa.
> 
> ...



¿Un 60%? ¿De dónde sacas los datos?

• Chart: Russia's Most Important Oil Export Partners | Statista


----------



## jaimitoabogado (24 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Lo tuyo roza la filia necrófila de sesgo profundo. Y encima casi todos los video que metes de esa página de nacionalistas, más que muertos en combate parecen ajusticiados como el del video. Al más puro estilo Daesh.
> 
> ¿Eso no puede ser una bala expansiva? ¿No estaban prohibidas por no sé que convenciones? Hasta en eso pueden ser unos hijos de puta. En que pedazo de neo-lumpen han transformado al ejército ucraniano en estos años por Dios. Luego queréis vender que lo de desnazificar es un _chisme putiniano_...



Puede ser una bala dum dum , legal para caza incluso en españa (pero prohibida para la guerra), allí la gente tiene armas podría ser un civil con su rifle de cazar .


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Mar 2022)

__





En los "Burbuja.info rusos" los foreros comentan con preocupación que varias figuras públicas de Rusia simplemente han "desaparecido"


NOTICIA https://mignews.com/news/politic/podolyak-prokommentiroval-ischeznovenie-shojgu.html?ysclid=l14bgzhxfv https://rus.delfi.lv/news/daily/abroad/ministr-oborony-rossijskoj-federacii-shojgu-ne-poyavlyaetsya-na-publike-s-11-marta.d?id=54175820 "Tampoco hay declaraciones de protocolo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (24 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Es evidente:
> 
> 1. Que la invasión rusa está atascada.
> 
> ...



No digas estupideces no se deje influenciar por la tropaprorrusapakoñolademierda tenga criterio propio, no existe amenaza alguna para Rusia en esto, es el típica guerrita que tira dictador bananero para salir de problemas internos y levantar nacionalismo pedorro pero le esta saliendo como el culo pues obvio la dictadura bananera el dictador tiene altos mandos incompetentes no por su capacidad sino por su fidelidad, sistema que haciendo la wuerrra obviamente es una mierda hace mas de 30 años que Gorbachov se dio cuenta que ese sistema no servia bueno sirve solo para el dictador y su cúpula cercana el resto come mierda 

No entiendo porque tropaprorrusapakoñolademierda me bloquea yo no muerdo puro pro rusito neurótico retrasado que decide encerrarse en su burbuja solo spameando pura propaganda putleriana de mierda yo me centro en la wuerra no en la propaganda

Admito mis errores el pequeño sobre a lado del cadáver del soldado ruso no es un paquete condones es un componente de ración de comida militar rusa lo siento otra vida sacrificada inútilmente por Putler


Spoiler


----------



## Francotirador Wali (24 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> De entrada, 20.000 de presupuesto para el ministerio de la cajera, mentira. Como de costumbre. No decís una puta verdad ni aunque os metan un hierro al rojo por el culo.
> 
> El Gobierno destinará 20.000 millones de euros a políticas de igualdad hasta 2025
> 
> ...



Fomentar la natalidad de quien idiota. Al ignore. Vacúnate y muérete.


----------



## Impresionante (24 Mar 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Vox como los demás, ha alentado que el precio del gasoil esté donde está.

Menos rollos


----------



## Simo Hayha (24 Mar 2022)

Ruso es detenido por estar en la calle con una hoja en blanco


----------



## Pinovski (24 Mar 2022)

Lavrov admite por primera vez que Rusia no logró predecir ni la congelación de las reservas del banco central ni el impacto de las sanciones... | Burbuja.info


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (24 Mar 2022)

un OT de una bellísima mujera, ojo al vídeo.


----------



## Simo Hayha (24 Mar 2022)

Un abuelo roba un orcocamión cargado de munición y se lo lleva a los ucranios


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (24 Mar 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> ¿Un 60%? ¿De dónde sacas los datos?
> 
> • Chart: Russia's Most Important Oil Export Partners | Statista
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 997060





Dejo estos parrafitos de otro hilo 


*Las refinerías europeas han tenido dificultades para igualar este resurgimiento de la demanda. Una razón clave es el gas natural caro. Las refinerías utilizan gas para producir hidrógeno, que luego utilizan para eliminar el azufre del diésel. El aumento de los precios del gas a finales de 2021 hizo que ese proceso fuera prohibitivamente caro, reduciendo la producción de diesel.

El crudo con bajo contenido de azufre también escasea: los países de la OPEP+ que bombean ese tipo de petróleo, como Nigeria y Angola, no pueden aumentar la producción. Cualquier producción adicional tiene que provenir de Arabia Saudí y los Emiratos Árabes Unidos, pero ambos producen en gran medida crudo con alto contenido de azufre.
…

Europa es la mayor región con déficit de gasóleo del mundo, que depende del suministro ruso para tapar el agujero. De los casi 1,4 millones de barriles diarios de diesel que Europa importada en 2019, alrededor de la mitad, o 685.000 barriles, procedían de la antigua Unión Soviética. Otros 285.000 barriles procedían de Arabia Saudí. Europa también es un centro mundial de precios para el diesel, por lo que pase lo que pase en Europa resuena en todo el mundo.


La pérdida de suministros rusos es particularmente grave para el norte de Alemania, que recibe cargas rusas marítimas directamente a través de Hamburgo y otros puertos.* Como reflejo de la crisis, los precios europeos de referencia del diesel al por mayor alcanzaron un nuevo máximo la semana pasada. *La prima por diesel para entrega inmediata explotó, en un momento dado, fue 100 veces más de lo habitual, en un signo de extrema estanqueidad.*


----------



## Francotirador Wali (24 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> un OT de una bellísima mujera, ojo al vídeo.



ojo que esto es muy gordo






ALBRIGHT... MIS HUEVOS ALBRIGHT









¡Tema mítico! - PERIODISTA DE LA CNN EXHIBICIONISTA: LAS SENTENCIAS A LOS PEDERASTAS SON DEMASIADO DURAS - CRITICAR HACERLAS MAS LIVIANAS ES UNA COSA DE QANON


https://summit.news/2022/03/23/video-cnn-masturbator-toobin-says-kiddie-porn-laws-are-too-strict/ SIEMPRE SIEMPREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE




www.burbuja.info













Analisis - JUDÍO LLAMANDO A BLANCO RACISTA POR METERSE CON NEGRA QUE DEFIENDE A LOS PEDERASTAS


DIGO YO... BAH.. NO PUEDE SER. SI , ACABA EN MAN, PERO JODER NO PUEDE SER. SERIA MUCHA CASUALIDAD. SI JUSTO ESTE OTRO DE LA CNN TAMBIEN LO ERA...




www.burbuja.info





NO HAY AMERICANO PODEROSO QUE NO SEA JUDÍO. ES QUE SALE A UNO POR SEGUNDO. ES INCREIBLE.


----------



## Impresionante (24 Mar 2022)

. Pekín realiza ejercicios bélicos en el mar de la China Meridional e incluye por primera vez el modernizado avión de combate J-11B


----------



## Simo Hayha (24 Mar 2022)

Un ruso decente tira un coctel molotov contra las murallas del kremlin. Vamos a ver muchas cosas interesantes en rusia. Tenían prosperidad económica y recursos naturales, pero les pudo la soberbia nacionalista. Ahora tienen que pagar por los crímenes cometidos en Ucrania


----------



## Simo Hayha (24 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . Pekín realiza ejercicios bélicos en el mar de la China Meridional e incluye por primera vez el modernizado avión de combate J-11B



Es este el hilo de china?

Pues eso.


----------



## PutoNWO (24 Mar 2022)

En dmax buen programa


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (24 Mar 2022)

2 rusos posiblemente Mahometanos del Dagestan capturados creo que fue cerca de Zharipovia uno esta herido, son jóvenes ignorantes en un estado de cuasi esclavitud les hacen firmar contratos y ellos mismos no saben lo que firman en Rusia comentan que ser parte del ejercito es algo que todos quieren evadir 













Simo Hayha dijo:


> Un abuelo roba un orcocamión cargado de munición y se lo lleva a los ucranios



esta bueno lo de orco lol


----------



## Azog el Profanador (24 Mar 2022)

¿Será cierto?

La *guerra de Ucrania y Rusia* alcanza su *vigesimoctavo día* con *las fuerzas ucranianas rodeando al ejército ruso a las puertas de Kiev*: un importante contingente de fuerzas rusas habría sido cercada por las ucranianas en las zona de Bucha, Irpin y Hostomel.

Informes no confirmados, pero coherentes con informes de inteligencia y observación por satélite, desvelan que *el ejército de Rusia estaría en situación muy dífícil*, sin suministros ni conexión con su retaguardia.

Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora en directo | Muere una periodista mientras filmaba la destrucción de los bombardeos rusos | Marca


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (24 Mar 2022)

_Los invasores rusos son tan patéticos. Un grupo de asesinos, carroñeros, ladrones de pollos y alcohólicos rateros._



Rusos rateros saqueando

Son tan incompetentes tan mierdas que dejan el blindado abandonado para que cualquiera puede robárselo mientras van a saquear 

Pillaje masivo se les a visto robando bancos comida licores una mierda de gente


----------



## PutoNWO (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Lancero (24 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> ¿Será cierto?
> 
> La *guerra de Ucrania y Rusia* alcanza su *vigesimoctavo día* con *las fuerzas ucranianas rodeando al ejército ruso a las puertas de Kiev*: un importante contingente de fuerzas rusas habría sido cercada por las ucranianas en las zona de Bucha, Irpin y Hostomel.
> 
> ...



Claro que si! lo dice El mundo asi que seguro es cierto.

Los ukros estan a las puertas de Moscu.


----------



## Mabuse (24 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Lo lógico es pensar que tratándose de una operación limitada los rusos estén probando la efectividad de distintas municiones en todo tipo de condiciones.

La estupidez no tiene límite, pero sus consecuencias sí y es imposible que la OTAN hubiera podido arrasar Libia con la banda de incompetentes que aparentan ser.

Curioso lo de Pérez de Triana, esto es una guerra limitada y piensa como en una guerra total. Parecería que se trata de un desliz de experto, pero hemos visto que hay portavoces oficiales con el mismo discurso de que la operación rusa es algo improvisado y que ni siquiera habían preparado el apoyo logístico Es y sospechoso y bien podría tratarse de una estrategia para envalentonar a la población haciéndola creer que Rusia está totalmente desangrada y no va a durar un asalto. Algo por cierto totalmente distinto al ejército invencible que nos vendían en Irak para justificar la alianza y envío de cienes y cienes de divisiones.
Se me ocurre que en el caso de que la OTAN prepare un contingente mínimo, es que da por perdida la guerra y ya se inventará una excusa para pasar página. Sería un caso parecido al de la Guerra Civil, donde debido a las simpatías que producía el fascismo enviaron lo mínimo para dar el pego al populacho, pero en este caso no es por simpatía a Rusia, sino por auténtico pavor a la fuerza de Oriente. Aún así deberíamos estar muy atentos a los movimientos de tropas OTAN en el resto del planeta.


----------



## Impresionante (24 Mar 2022)

Progress of the liberation of Ukraine. Rossa Primavera News Agency’s report. March 23 (5:00 pm) - Essence of Time


The Rossa Primavera News Agency publishes a summary of events in Ukraine as of 5 p.m. on March 23.



eu.eot.su





Progreso de la liberación de Ucrania. Reportaje de la Agencia de Noticias Rossa Primavera. 23 de marzo (17:00 horas)
hace alrededor de 3 horas Avis Krane


----------



## Gotthard (24 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> ¿Será cierto?
> 
> La *guerra de Ucrania y Rusia* alcanza su *vigesimoctavo día* con *las fuerzas ucranianas rodeando al ejército ruso a las puertas de Kiev*: un importante contingente de fuerzas rusas habría sido cercada por las ucranianas en las zona de Bucha, Irpin y Hostomel.
> 
> ...



La verdad es que no tiene mucha lógica. Moscu tiene una reserva importante de tropas en la frontera sur de Bielorusia. 

Si hubiera un cerco se habrian visto muchas fotos de convoyes rusos machacados en las carreteras y por otro lado se habria visto mucha actividad aerea en la zona, que esta pegada a la frontera rusa. Yo creo que la realidad es que habran metido pequeñas unidades a hacer guerrillas al norte de Hostomel, que hay bosques que permiten esa actividad y habra algo mas de emboscadas, pero rusia conserva el control de las carretera que conectan con Prypiat/Chernobil que es lo que importa.


----------



## loveisintheair (24 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Cierto.
> 
> Gracias por recordármelo, solo creía que las cosas iban a costar 6 veces más, pero van a costar 12 veces más.
> 
> ...



MIs hijos y yo, sí.


----------



## Homero+10 (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Oso Polar (24 Mar 2022)

No me gusta nada está noticia, me hace recordar la historia corta de "La Ventana de Yuri" que se publico en FC: "El Día del Fin del Mundo"









Russia launches military communications satellite: reports


It was Russia's second launch since the nation invaded Ukraine last month.




www.space.com


----------



## lostsoul242 (24 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> ¿Será cierto?
> 
> La *guerra de Ucrania y Rusia* alcanza su *vigesimoctavo día* con *las fuerzas ucranianas rodeando al ejército ruso a las puertas de Kiev*: un importante contingente de fuerzas rusas habría sido cercada por las ucranianas en las zona de Bucha, Irpin y Hostomel.
> 
> ...



Tan cierto como que los follacabras del HTS ahora si que si estan a punto de lanzar la ofensiva definitiva que rompera el cerco de Aleppo . Ahora si pero seguro dicen .
En serio , el ejercito de Ucrania lo UNICO que puede hacer es emboscadas y esconderse rapidito , pero rapidito , porque en 1 minuto ya les han volado el chiringuito en cuanto asoman la cabeza , es mas , llegan al "supermercado-base" de turno para esconderse despues de lanzar una ondanada de grads y aun asi se lo vuelan , con supermercado incluido . Como para embolsar rusos esperando en posiciones defensivas estan . La tonteria de nuestros medios haciendose eco de semejantes paridas no tiene limites . A nivel operativo lo unico que les queda esta en Donbass , que es donde habian concentrado todo su material y ejercito de elite , y es la causa final de la invasion ... y eso si que esta a punto de ser embolsado , pero por los ruskis .


----------



## El Cano (24 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pues en lvov en 1942 y 1943 nadie lo diria.



Todo eso está muy bien para la tertulia. Mi abuelo que hace décadas que cría malvas y que tuvo el dudoso privilegio de comerse dos guerras seguidas, contemplaba con asombro la posibilidad de que los franceses y los alemanes acabaran compartiendo moneda y lo consideraba como algo surreal. El mismo concepto de que no se estuvieran matando lo veía como inaudito.

Tampoco en 1939 nadie diría que Polonia y Alemania formarían parte de una confederación y aquí estamos.


----------



## El Cano (24 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> A qué te refieres con "actividad economica"?



A cualquiera cosa que no sea vender dinosaurios podridos que sacas del suelo.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (24 Mar 2022)

el primer tanque ruso fue totalmente desnazificado voló en pedacitos, el segundo probablemente dañado 




Azog el Profanador dijo:


> ¿Será cierto?
> 
> La *guerra de Ucrania y Rusia* alcanza su *vigesimoctavo día* con *las fuerzas ucranianas rodeando al ejército ruso a las puertas de Kiev*: un importante contingente de fuerzas rusas habría sido cercada por las ucranianas en las zona de Bucha, Irpin y Hostomel.
> 
> ...



Se comenta pero no lo puedo confirmar lo que si es cierto es que su ataque en Kiev a perdido ya mucho empuje han sido muy castigados y parece que re evalúan centrarse en una ciudad mas fácil van a atacar Chernihiv

Fue en Chernihiv donde este tanque ruso desnazificado satisfactoriamente 23 3 22






Lo blanco puede ser un pedazo de hueso humano






Uno de los tripulantes rusos fue desnazificado con éxito pásate Rambo @Focus in le dieron como dicen los delincuentes en mi país *chicharron*


Spoiler












un intento de sonda rusa encubierta (probablemente en algún lugar del sur) fue frustrado por paracaidistas ucranianos, que destruyeron tres vehículos (camión, Mitsubishi y una camioneta de tránsito). En el interior se puede ver un lanzagranadas automático RPG-7 y AGS-17. 


La foto del ruso desnazificado sin censura 


Spoiler













Puto Putler bastardo maldito desgraciado pegarle un tiro es un favor a la humanidad


----------



## Gotthard (24 Mar 2022)

El Cano dijo:


> Todo eso está muy bien para la tertulia. Mi abuelo que hace décadas que cría malvas y que tuvo el dudoso privilegio de comerse dos guerras seguidas, contemplaba con asombro la posibilidad de que los franceses y los alemanes acabaran compartiendo moneda y lo consideraba como algo surreal. El mismo concepto de que no se estuvieran matando lo veía como inaudito.
> 
> Tampoco en 1939 nadie diría que Polonia y Alemania formarían parte de una confederación y aquí estamos.



Si, tienes razón en que las cosas pueden cambiar, pero en Ucrania desde el 2000 se ha trabajado muchisimo en traer de nuevo esas cosillas del nacionalismo ucraniano de la primera mitad del siglo XX que los sovieticos se esforzaron bastante en enterrarlas. Construir por todas partes monumentos a Stepan Bandera y hacer homenajes a los veteranos de la UPA es como si pones en en Alemania monumentos a los lideres del NSPD y homenajeas a los veteranos de las Waffen SS.


----------



## Magick (24 Mar 2022)

No creo que los rusos realicen un ataque preventivo devastante contra Europa sin una provocacion. Si inicia un intercambio convencional seria la señal para parapetarse unas semanas durante en primer envite nuclear, y a continuación actuar en consecuencia.
Siendo espeleólogo, madmaxista y burbujero y viviendo en una zona con 8000 cuevas en un radio de una hora en coche, sería absurdo no meter un par de bidones herméticos en una cueva poco conocida y poco accesible a un cuarto de hora de mi casa para resistir un mes con la parienta si la cosa se pone fea.






https://catastogrotte.regione.fvg.it/cartografia


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (24 Mar 2022)

Los Ucra-Rambos de Mariupol han vuelto popito otro fracasado intento de asalto ruso 23 3 22
















Agarraron a uno de esos Chechenos Tiktokeros en Mariupol el exceso de musculatura no le permitió correr 23 3 22


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (24 Mar 2022)

El mejor mapa del conflicto el que uso yo el Mariscal de sofá azul Ucranianos / Rojo rusos 23 3 22 las posiciones rusas mas solidas están en el sur


----------



## al loro (24 Mar 2022)

Los satélites Starlink de Elon Musk ayudan a que Ucrania gane a Rusia la guerra de los drones


El servicio satelital Starlink que Elon Musk facilitó a Ucrania está ayudando a los drones militares a destruir tanques del ejército ruso, según ha informado The




www.lavanguardia.com





_The Times_. Aerorozvidka, la unidad de reconocimiento aéreo, cuenta con dispositivos equipados con granadas antitanque y cámaras térmicas, lo que les permite encontrar vehículos rusos en plena noche. Estos drones deben conectarse a través de Starlink, según explica _The Telegraph_.

"En medio de cortes de Internet y de energía, que se espera que empeoren, Ucrania está recurriendo al nuevo sistema Starlink disponible para algunas de sus comunicaciones", informa el periódico de Reino Unido. "Los equipos de drones en el campo, a veces en áreas rurales mal conectadas, pueden usar Starlink para conectarse con objetivos e inteligencia en su base de datos del campo de batalla", continúa explicando_ The Telegraph._

Sabíais que hay un documental en el que sale Zelensky conduciendo un Tesla y le van entrevistando?...

A ver si Putin se carga esa Starlink..


----------



## El Cano (24 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Si, tienes razón en que las cosas pueden cambiar, pero en Ucrania desde el 2000 se ha trabajado muchisimo en traer de nuevo esas cosillas del nacionalismo ucraniano de la primera mitad del siglo XX que los sovieticos se esforzaron bastante en enterrarlas. Construir por todas partes monumentos a Stepan Bandera y hacer homenajes a los veteranos de la UPA es como si pones en en Alemania monumentos a los lideres del NSPD y homenajeas a los veteranos de las Waffen SS.



La Ucrania nacionalista es una cagada como la copa de un pino, y totalmente innecesaria. Si queremos justificarlo, se puede hacer en virtud de una construcción nacional imperfecta y casi improvisada, al final el papel lo aguanta todo. En el momento que algo se asocia a la oposición a los soviético, de alguna manera lo elevas. 

Una propuesta podría ser, por ejemplo, cómo evitar justificar la desgracia del pueblo ucraniano en virtud de ese y otros problemas, muy serios, que tienen. Indeseables hay en todos los países y de toda calaña y no por eso los invadimos, o les dejamos de hablar a todos.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (24 Mar 2022)

identifico al ruso capturado que coloque las primeras horas del conflicto Raed Lyonid Bethrofish oficial de la 35 Brigada de tanques 27 2 22 Kharkov la ciudad que un fake masivo de desinformación putleriana dijo (Falsamente) que la habían tomado 






Putler no parece muy interesado en intercambio de prisioneros *"No existen prisioneros sino traidores" *

Todos los capturados no desean volver y solicitan asilo en occidente..........


----------



## amcxxl (24 Mar 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Claro, por eso el rublo se ha revalorizado un 12% después de la medida. Si es que no sois más tontos porque no entrenáis.



el rublo se ha revalorizado despues de ANUNCIAR la medida

la medida en si tardara varias semanas en ser efectiva, el rublo se revalorizara mas cuando se empieze a usar de facto


----------



## 4motion (24 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> Lavrov admite por primera vez que Rusia no logró predecir ni la congelación de las reservas del banco central ni el impacto de las sanciones... | Burbuja.info



Si eso es cierto o SON MUY MUY TONTOS o Todo esto es UNA FARSA.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amcxxl (24 Mar 2022)

ese payaso solo dice lo que le viene en el guion y de ahi no sale

queda claro, que Trudeau como Sanchez, Macron Von der Leyen, etc.. son peleles en manos de Soros y la judiada


----------



## Magick (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (24 Mar 2022)

El Cano dijo:


> La Ucrania nacionalista es una cagada como la copa de un pino, y totalmente innecesaria. Si queremos justificarlo, se puede hacer en virtud de una construcción nacional imperfecta y casi improvisada, al final el papel lo aguanta todo. En el momento que algo se asocia a la oposición a los soviético, de alguna manera lo elevas.
> 
> Una propuesta podría ser, por ejemplo, cómo evitar justificar la desgracia del pueblo ucraniano en virtud de ese y otros problemas, muy serios, que tienen. Indeseables hay en todos los países y de toda calaña y no por eso los invadimos, o les dejamos de hablar a todos.



Lo de la invasion me parece una cagada de Moscú, podrian haber usado otros metodos, que habia posibilidades, pero esas mentes orientales funcionan asi, tanto los hunos como los otros, porque al nacionalismo ucraniano que ha sido creado por los medios no le va a la zaga el ruso. 

En fin, llevan matandose desde la prehistoria y no van a parar ahora. Los ucranianos o los rusos no son malas personas, son personas, tan buenas como españoles o alemanes, que no quita que puedan radicalizarse en determinada epoca si las circunstancias lo favorecen.


----------



## Magick (24 Mar 2022)

No me alegra leer esto, pero como analista objetivo, es fascinante ver a los líderes occidentales (acostumbrados durante mucho tiempo a imprimir una moneda fiduciaria infinita para productos básicos finitos) comenzar a darse cuenta de que las monedas más duras no son el USD o el EUR, sino el petróleo. gas, trigo y oro.
cita tuiteo

Úrsula von der Leyen:

"Hoy Putin está bloqueando cientos de barcos llenos de trigo en el Mar Negro.

Pido a Putin que deje ir estos barcos.

Europa debe estar a la altura de este desafío.

Hemos destinado al menos 2.500 millones de euros hasta 2024 para ayudar a las regiones más afectadas por la inseguridad alimentaria"


----------



## Magick (24 Mar 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: El gobierno del Reino Unido proporcionará 6.000 nuevos misiles defensivos a Ucrania y más de 30 millones de dólares en ayuda militar, según un comunicado.

Esto más que duplica la ayuda letal defensiva proporcionada por el Reino Unido a Ucrania a más de 10,000 misiles. El Reino Unido también está trabajando para proporcionar orientación e inteligencia de mayor alcance.


----------



## Expected (24 Mar 2022)

Juan Frioman Frizelme dijo:


> Se junto toda la escoria derechista del foro en este hilo, lo más ridículo es que acusen a Ucrania de ser un país nazi. Cuando los únicos estados neofascistas en Europa son Rusia y su títere Bielorusia.
> Y en occidente toda la escoria fascista, neonazi y de extrema derecha apoyan al tirano Putin.



Pero qué dices....si lo más feminazi, intolerante, xenófobo y corrupto lo tienes en nuestro Bobiernp y sus socios.


----------



## Magick (24 Mar 2022)

El secretario de Defensa de EE. UU., Lloyd Austin, y el general Mark A. Milley no han podido comunicarse con sus homólogos rusos durante el último mes. Las llamadas han sido rechazadas y los funcionarios estadounidenses no saben por qué los rusos se niegan a hablar con sus homólogos estadounidenses. (WP)


----------



## apocalippsis (24 Mar 2022)

al loro dijo:


> Los satélites Starlink de Elon Musk ayudan a que Ucrania gane a Rusia la guerra de los drones
> 
> 
> El servicio satelital Starlink que Elon Musk facilitó a Ucrania está ayudando a los drones militares a destruir tanques del ejército ruso, según ha informado The
> ...



Lo veras, lei que ahora el roscosmos se va a centrar en satelites militares y esas mierdecillas tienen una orbita baja y predecible, a ver si empiezan ya a tirar cacharritos de mierda de esos.


----------



## Mabuse (24 Mar 2022)

al loro dijo:


> Los satélites Starlink de Elon Musk ayudan a que Ucrania gane a Rusia la guerra de los drones
> 
> 
> El servicio satelital Starlink que Elon Musk facilitó a Ucrania está ayudando a los drones militares a destruir tanques del ejército ruso, según ha informado The
> ...



Acaban de poner una diana a la columna orbital de humo esa.


----------



## Mabuse (24 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 997101



Luego dicen que no hay extraterrestres viviendo en la Tierra.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (24 Mar 2022)

Vladolf Putler desfigura a la "Rusa étnica" que iba a "Liberar" 

Esta es Nina. Ella es una farmacéutica profesional de Kharkiv. Antes del bombardeo ruso sirvió en el “9.1.1”. farmacia. Nina accedió a dar la cara tras el encuentro con simples rusos. Para que el mundo sepa la verdad. Necesitará un tratamiento muy largo.


Putler = Carnicero de eslavos 



El Cano dijo:


> La Ucrania nacionalista es una cagada como la copa de un pino, y totalmente innecesaria. Si queremos justificarlo, se puede hacer en virtud de una construcción nacional imperfecta y casi improvisada, al final el papel lo aguanta todo. En el momento que algo se asocia a la oposición a los soviético, de alguna manera lo elevas.
> 
> Una propuesta podría ser, por ejemplo, cómo evitar justificar la desgracia del pueblo ucraniano en virtud de ese y otros problemas, muy serios, que tienen. Indeseables hay en todos los países y de toda calaña y no por eso los invadimos, o les dejamos de hablar a todos.



Todos los estados tienen el derecho a la legitima defensa si son agredidos.

Mas invasores eliminados miserable tropa hambrienta saqueadora ratera fotos recientes sin spoiler no veo tripas esparcidas ni nada de eso












Los de la logística son victimas fácilmente de emboscadas en el territorio que "Controlan" han sido la unidad mas castigada 






Estas si están un poco mas fuertes pásate @Focus in 

18+ 


Spoiler



La cara esta abajo


----------



## Magick (24 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Luego dicen que no hay extraterrestres viviendo en la Tierra.



Cada uno de ellos podría trabajar sin problemas en una oficina de correos usana.


----------



## Magick (24 Mar 2022)

No estaria de más dar un repasillo a las nociones básicas para los más rezagados:


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (24 Mar 2022)

Los rusos no están usando para nada "Chatarra" es equipo militar muy bueno pero muy mal usado y muy mal dirigidos por soldados claramente muy inexpertos 

Esta foto es de hace unas horas es de un T-72B3 es bastante caro y los capturan intactos






Un copy paste que explica calidad del tanque lo vi en combate en Siria y fue tremendamente efectivo

*T-72B3 (Ob'yekt 184-M3)*: esta actualización se inició en 2010 utilizando antiguas existencias de tanques T-72B mantenidos en reserva. Además de realizar una revisión general de cada vehículo, ciertos tanques fueron equipados con los motores V-92S2 más potentes, un nuevo sistema de dirección en el compartimiento del conductor y las orugas más antiguas fueron reemplazadas por el nuevo diseño universal de doble pasador. El programa de actualización se centra en cambio en mejorar la potencia de fuego del tanque, principalmente a través de la implementación del sistema de control de incendios Kalina, aunque de forma simplificada. El comandante del tanque conserva una versión mejorada de la mira heredada TKN-3MK, que es un dispositivo pasivo con un alcance de solo 600 m por la noche, pero se amplía con un monitor que muestra imágenes térmicas de la mira principal del artillero. El comandante también tiene un nuevo panel de control de torreta. El artillero todavía tiene el 1A40-4 FCS con mira 1K13-49, pero estos ahora son parte del sistema de observación auxiliar para complementar el nuevo sensor panorámico multiespectral PNM Sosna-U, que reemplazó al TPN-3-49 en su montaje. El Sosna-U es una mira panorámica multicanal estabilizada en los ejes vertical y horizontal con un telémetro láser incorporado y un módulo de guía de comando que se usa con misiles 9M119M. El aspecto más ventajoso del Sosna-U es la cámara termográfica Thales Catherine-FC que amplía el rango de detección e identificación de un objetivo del tamaño de un tanque a 10.500 m y 3.300 m respectivamente, de día y de noche y en todas las condiciones meteorológicas de combate. Los vehículos de la serie T-72B3 también recibieron el nuevo cañón principal 2A46M5 que tiene un valor de dispersión significativamente más bajo que las generaciones anteriores y, según se informa, equivalente al que reemplazó al TPN-3-49 en su montaje. El Sosna-U es una mira panorámica multicanal estabilizada en los ejes vertical y horizontal con un telémetro láser incorporado y un módulo de guía de comando que se usa con misiles 9M119M. El aspecto más ventajoso del Sosna-U es la cámara termográfica Thales Catherine-FC que amplía el rango de detección e identificación de un objetivo del tamaño de un tanque a 10.500 m y 3.300 m respectivamente, de día y de noche y en todas las condiciones meteorológicas de combate. Los vehículos de la serie T-72B3 también recibieron el nuevo cañón principal 2A46M5 que tiene un valor de dispersión significativamente más bajo que las generaciones anteriores y, según se informa, equivalente al que reemplazó al TPN-3-49 en su montaje. El Sosna-U es una mira panorámica multicanal estabilizada en los ejes vertical y horizontal con un telémetro láser incorporado y un módulo de guía de comando que se usa con misiles 9M119M. El aspecto más ventajoso del Sosna-U es la cámara termográfica Thales Catherine-FC que amplía el rango de detección e identificación de un objetivo del tamaño de un tanque a 10.500 m y 3.300 m respectivamente, de día y de noche y en todas las condiciones meteorológicas de combate. Los vehículos de la serie T-72B3 también recibieron el nuevo cañón principal 2A46M5 que tiene un valor de dispersión significativamente más bajo que las generaciones anteriores y, según se informa, equivalente al vista panorámica estabilizada en los ejes vertical y horizontal con un telémetro láser incorporado y un módulo de guía de comando utilizado con misiles 9M119M. El aspecto más ventajoso del Sosna-U es la cámara termográfica Thales Catherine-FC que amplía el rango de detección e identificación de un objetivo del tamaño de un tanque a 10.500 m y 3.300 m respectivamente, de día y de noche y en todas las condiciones meteorológicas de combate. Los vehículos de la serie T-72B3 también recibieron el nuevo cañón principal 2A46M5 que tiene un valor de dispersión significativamente más bajo que las generaciones anteriores y, según se informa, equivalente al vista panorámica estabilizada en los ejes vertical y horizontal con un telémetro láser incorporado y un módulo de guía de comando utilizado con misiles 9M119M. El aspecto más ventajoso del Sosna-U es la cámara termográfica Thales Catherine-FC que amplía el rango de detección e identificación de un objetivo del tamaño de un tanque a 10.500 m y 3.300 m respectivamente, de día y de noche y en todas las condiciones meteorológicas de combate. Los vehículos de la serie T-72B3 también recibieron el nuevo cañón principal 2A46M5 que tiene un valor de dispersión significativamente más bajo que las generaciones anteriores y, según se informa, equivalente alCañón Rheinmetall Rh120 L/44 . Las unidades de colocación y estabilización de armas también se reemplazaron con el nuevo sistema 2E42-4 y el cargador automático de municiones AZ se modificó adecuadamente para adaptarse a las nuevas generaciones de municiones antitanque de energía cinética saboteada de varilla larga (hasta 730 mm): los Svinets -1 (usando un penetrador de uranio empobrecido) y Svinets-2 ( sinterizadorondas de aleación de tungsteno), que se desplegaron en 2002 y, según se informa, capaces de derrotar 740–800 mm y 660–740 mm de RHA a 2000 m respectivamente. Sin embargo, solo los tanques T-72B3 más recientes cuentan con esta capacidad. Además, la actualización B3 incluye un nuevo sistema de extinción de incendios y explosiones, así como un sistema de radio VHF avanzado designado como R-168-25U-2 AKVEDUK. Entró en servicio el 19 de octubre de 2012. Se entregó por primera vez al 20º Ejército de Campaña en el verano de 2013 y a su Brigada de Guardias Blindados en octubre de 2013. Aproximadamente 2000 de estos tanques están actualmente en servicio. [44] [89] [90] [91] [92] [93] [94] Pistola 2A46M-5 (2005) para el T-72B3 (2012). Alcance de artillería 9,6 km (máximo normal), 7,5 km de mira propia, misil 5 km, APFSDS 4 km. Precisión de + 20%.[95] La versión no tripulada del T-72B3 está en desarrollo.


Han capturado otro sistema anti aéreo TORM1 ...............................


----------



## Simo Hayha (24 Mar 2022)

Esta es la visión del mundo rusa, derroición. Y mentiras, porque decían que todo eran ataques quirúrgicos.


----------



## pepetemete (24 Mar 2022)

Europa sigue a lo suyo, que no es otra cosa que escalar en la provocación...digo Europa por no decir la OTAN o los EE.UU directamente.
Hasta donde van a llegar? Eso solo la saben ellos, y cuando digo que lo saben es porque LO SABEN, esto no evoluciona de manera inesperada o aleatoria según reacciones de unos u otros... esto se planea y se escenifica.

Lo que ven los borregos en los mass mierda es eso, la escenificación del sainete.

Harán loque les salga de las punta del nabo, y nosotros a tragar.


----------



## ferrys (24 Mar 2022)

Chechenos


----------



## el violador de mentes (24 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 997101



Qué hace ese alienígena ahí


----------



## PutoNWO (24 Mar 2022)

En Chernihiv tienen que improvisar ataúdes con 4 tablas


----------



## ferrys (24 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> No me alegra leer esto, pero como analista objetivo, es fascinante ver a los líderes occidentales (acostumbrados durante mucho tiempo a imprimir una moneda fiduciaria infinita para productos básicos finitos) comenzar a darse cuenta de que las monedas más duras no son el USD o el EUR, sino el petróleo. gas, trigo y oro.
> cita tuiteo
> 
> Úrsula von der Leyen:
> ...



Eso, matemos a los rusos de hambre. Les estamos ahogando joder. Y cuando el europeo sepa que los rusos no cumplen los contratos va a pasar frio y hambre con alegría.
Vaya peña joder. Que nadie olvide que la UE lleva décadas haciendo la vida imposible a los agriculltores y ganaderos.. Ya no hablamos de los patrios, ¿verdad señor Garzón?


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (24 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> No estaria de más dar un repasillo a las nociones básicas para los más rezagados:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 997115



Interdasting, por si algun dia nos vienen a joder


----------



## Impresionante (24 Mar 2022)

Es hora de reír

. EEUU califica oficialmente como "crímenes de guerra" las acciones de Rusia en Ucrania


----------



## Impresionante (24 Mar 2022)

. Corea del Norte lanza un proyectil desconocido hacia el mar de Japón


----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Entonces, ¿Alemania pagará en rublos?. Me cuesta mucho verlos desobedeciendo las órdenes de Biden.



si el interés manda desobedecerán


----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> La presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, ha afirmado este miércoles que el presidente de Rusia se ha convertido en “el peor enemigo del pueblo ruso”, al que está asfixiando económicamente, y le ha señalado como responsable de futuras hambrunas que puedan causar el desabastecimiento de cereal por la guerra. Ha trasladado que Putin está bloqueando cientos de barcos cargados de trigo en el mar Negro. "Las consecuencias se sentirán desde Líbano, Egipto y Túnez hasta el centro de África o Oriente Próximo", ha dicho.



vamos que la pone lo malote que es, ¿no?


----------



## Simo Hayha (24 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . Corea del Norte lanza un proyectil desconocido hacia el mar de Japón



Es este el hilo de Corea del Norte?

Pues eso


----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . Corea del Norte lanza un proyectil desconocido hacia el mar de Japón



como sea un virus sesual que desencadene una orgia continua en japon puede pasar cualquier cosa


----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Claro, legiones de alemanas, polacas, escandinabas, bálticas y ucranianas buscando calor humano en los anchos pechos de los varones españoles en vista de que no vamos a poner la calefacción a más de 19 grados como Patricia nos sugiere.



con sexo por poner 21 grados, pones 21 grados y lo sabes


----------



## Impresionante (24 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Es este el hilo de Corea del Norte?
> 
> Pues eso



Venga troll, al ignore


----------



## Impresionante (24 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Entonces, ¿Alemania pagará en rublos?. Me cuesta mucho verlos desobedeciendo las órdenes de Biden.



Siempre pueden elegir, o gas o rublos


----------



## arriondas (24 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> si el interés manda desobedecerán



Por la cuenta que les trae. No creo que a la potente industria alemana le haga mucha gracia quedarse sin el gas ruso.


----------



## uberales (24 Mar 2022)

lostsoul242 dijo:


> Tan cierto como que los follacabras del HTS ahora si que si estan a punto de lanzar la ofensiva definitiva que rompera el cerco de Aleppo . Ahora si pero seguro dicen .
> En serio , el ejercito de Ucrania lo UNICO que puede hacer es emboscadas y esconderse rapidito , pero rapidito , porque en 1 minuto ya les han volado el chiringuito en cuanto asoman la cabeza , es mas , llegan al "supermercado-base" de turno para esconderse despues de lanzar una ondanada de grads y aun asi se lo vuelan , con supermercado incluido . Como para embolsar rusos esperando en posiciones defensivas estan . La tonteria de nuestros medios haciendose eco de semejantes paridas no tiene limites . A nivel operativo lo unico que les queda esta en Donbass , que es donde habian concentrado todo su material y ejercito de elite , y es la causa final de la invasion ... y eso si que esta a punto de ser embolsado , pero por los ruskis .



Lo que es una guerra de resistencia a un invasor. Normalmente le acaba saliendo mal al invasor, véase la España y Rusia de la época napoleónica, la Grecia anti alemana, Vietnam contra franceses y americanos, etc.


----------



## Harman (24 Mar 2022)

La carretera de la muerte


Artículo Original: Denis Grigoriuk Esto probablemente se quedará conmigo para siempre. Simplemente no puedo imaginar cómo podría olvidarlo todo. Una línea de puntos saliendo de una ciudad en llamas…




slavyangrad.es











La carretera de la muerte


24/03/2022

Artículo Original: Denis Grigoriuk 


Esto probablemente se quedará conmigo para siempre. Simplemente no puede imaginar cómo podría olvidarlo todo. Una línea de puntos saliendo de una ciudad en llamas, coches en ambas direcciones: saliendo del infierno y volviendo a él. Se aprovisionaban, llenaban el maletero de los coches y volvían al valle de la muerte.

También estaban quienes habían salido de la ciudad ardiendo de Mariupol sin mirar atrás. Resignados a su destino, obedientemente se alejaban de la zona en guerra. Destrozados por dentro, con la mirada perdida, distantes. A su alrededor habían rugido los cañones, habían zumbado los proyectiles, había temblado el suelo, habían ardido sus casas, pero nada parecía importarles. Ya se habían despedido de sus hogares.

 

Se aproximaron al ver a personas vistiendo chalecos antibalas y cascos con la esperanza de obtener alguna información sobre los corredores humanitarios. Cada cual tiene su propia historia. Ahora se quedarán conmigo para siempre.

Un hombre mayor llegó en bicicleta al puesto de control de la salida de Mariupol. Quería saber cómo va la evacuación y después preguntó por los chechenos. Quería verlos.

“Los reconocerás seguro”, le contestó Yuri Bujarev, del servicio de prensa, con una sonrisa en la cara. El hombre respondió al oficial con un gesto tocándose la barba. El residente de Mariupol iba bien afeitado. Me pregunté cómo se las había arreglado para afeitarse en tales circunstancias.



El hombre resultó ser de Chechenia. Hace treinta años, se mudó a Mariupol, donde ha vivido, trabajado y formado una familia. Recuerda muy bien cómo hubo una guerra en su tierra natal, aunque solo la vio por televisión. Lo que ahora ve en Mariupol recuerda a lo que una vez fuera Grozni.

“No se puede huir de la guerra. Si tu destino es encontrártela, no hay que correr a ninguna parte, aunque sea décadas después, te encontrará”, pensaba.

“No se puede huir de la guerra”, dijo en voz alta.

“Sí, es así”, decía el hombre mientras se alejaba en dirección al humo negro.


----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

Jamgo dijo:


> ¿Sabéis que diferencia hay entre la actualidad y tiempos anteriores? Que tenemos Internet y podemos desmontar de lo que diga la Ursulita. Pero su mensaje cala... ¡Hay que combatirla!
> ¡A las barricadas!



ve yendo tu primero a relajarla por la vía sesual


----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Irá a tantearle.
> 
> Viendo como está el panorama, Japón debe estar muy preocupado por el jefe de @ZHU DE y si su amigo/conquistador americano les va a seguir protegiendo o no.



no se por que pero me da que biden se va a cargar usa como pais


----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Lo que es una guerra de resistencia a un invasor. Normalmente le acaba saliendo mal al invasor, véase la España y Rusia de la época napoleónica, la Grecia anti alemana, Vietnam contra franceses y americanos, etc.



rusia contra alemania II guerra mundial o te has olvidado del pacto de varsovia


----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Pagarán, pagarán. Si no, me viene a la cabeza lo que Kutuzov prometió a los franceses tras la retirada de Moscú: ¡comeréis carne de caballo!
> 
> Y en eso está todo el otanfato.



mal ejemplo la carne de caballo bien cocinada es un manjar


----------



## John Nash (24 Mar 2022)

"Si la huelga se alarga, la semana que viene tendremos escasez de cerveza"


El anuncio de Heineken y Mahou de que sus plantas están “al límite” por los paros del transporte pone en alerta a los hosteleros, que pueden aguantar tirando de las reservas de género de Fallas - La mayoría coincide en que está afectando más el encarecimiento que la falta de productos




www.levante-emv.com


----------



## ferrys (24 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Lo que es una guerra de resistencia a un invasor. Normalmente le acaba saliendo mal al invasor, véase la España y Rusia de la época napoleónica, la Grecia anti alemana, Vietnam contra franceses y americanos, etc.



¿Una guerra de resistencia en 1 mes?. Si al final inventamos la rueda verá.


----------



## Camilo José Cela (24 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 997101



Falta Echeminga y algún travolo para completar el ejército de resistencia anti Putin.


----------



## crocodile (24 Mar 2022)

Hoy 24 de marzo aniversario del genocidio de USA/OTAN en Yugoslavia, decenas de miles de civiles muertos y Serbia arrasada.
Ninguna sanción, ni una protesta, las tv OTAN apoyando el bombardeo, todos muy contentos porque eran los amos los que lo hacían.

Recordemos que fue Javier Solana (PSOE), entonces secretario general de la OTAN quien hizo efectiva la orden de sus jefes yankees .


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (24 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Lo que es una guerra de resistencia a un invasor. Normalmente le acaba saliendo mal al invasor, véase la España y Rusia de la época napoleónica, la Grecia anti alemana, Vietnam contra franceses y americanos, etc.



Exacto... miren el ejemplo del pueblo del Donbass contra el invasor Ucraniano y los OTANicos, o como Rusia ha recuperado Crimea de los mismos invasores sin pegar un solo tiro y sus habitantes tan contentos.

Ahora solo falta recuperar sus " antiguos" territorios de la costa Norte del mar Negro. Aunque en un mes casi lo ha logrado solo falta Odessa.


----------



## John Nash (24 Mar 2022)

Pekín realiza ejercicios bélicos en el mar de la China Meridional e incluye por primera vez el modernizado avión de combate J-11B


Más de 10 aeronaves participaron en los ejercicios, que incluyeron maniobras tácticas ofensivas y defensivas y batallas simuladas de cuatro contra dos y de dos contra dos.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## vettonio (24 Mar 2022)

La UEFA informa de que la Federación Rusa, Turquía y Gran Bretaña han decidido competir por el derecho a organizar la Eurocopa 2028 (las asociaciones de fútbol de Inglaterra, Irlanda del Norte, Irlanda, Escocia y Gales presentaron una declaración conjunta)


----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *PARECE QUE NOS ESTÁN TIMANDO, SEÑORES*
> 
> 
> *LOS ACEITES, A MITAD DE PRECIO EN UK QUE EN ESPAÑA (INCLUYENDO OLIVA)*



eso lo sabíamos de calle a mi me llego la inspiración hace unos meses y me compre la vaporera y la plancha de asar eléctrica, jugada ganadora.


----------



## pirivi-parava (24 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> "Si la huelga se alarga, la semana que viene tendremos escasez de cerveza"
> 
> 
> El anuncio de Heineken y Mahou de que sus plantas están “al límite” por los paros del transporte pone en alerta a los hosteleros, que pueden aguantar tirando de las reservas de género de Fallas - La mayoría coincide en que está afectando más el encarecimiento que la falta de productos
> ...


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (24 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Pekín realiza ejercicios bélicos en el mar de la China Meridional e incluye por primera vez el modernizado avión de combate J-11B
> 
> 
> Más de 10 aeronaves participaron en los ejercicios, que incluyeron maniobras tácticas ofensivas y defensivas y batallas simuladas de cuatro contra dos y de dos contra dos.
> ...




La "crisis de Taiwan" está a la vuelta de la esquina


----------



## amcxxl (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Es desde luego muy preocupante.
> 
> Sobre todo porque no podría afirmar con certeza que no fuera un trabajo interno.
> 
> ...



eso de liberar al mundo del machismo opresor ruso chino con unas buenas nukes suena muy presidenta que mala


----------



## keylargof (24 Mar 2022)

Mariupol reducida a escombros. Esperemos ver así pronto a Moscú


----------



## ferrys (24 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Los rusos no están usando para nada "Chatarra" es equipo militar muy bueno pero muy mal usado y muy mal dirigidos por soldados claramente muy inexpertos
> 
> Esta foto es de hace unas horas es de un T-72B3 es bastante caro y los capturan intactos
> 
> ...



Ahora sólo hace falta que los metan en el garaje subterráneo con los otros y que lluevan los misiles. 
Luego se quejan.


----------



## rascachapas (24 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Dentro del "top 100" de mayores copañías del mundo por capitalización de mercado me llamó la atención que hubieran 3 compañias francesas de lujo.



Francia todavía tiene otras industrias alternativas para capear el cierre en Rusia, pero Italia no.


----------



## vettonio (24 Mar 2022)

Polonia, calienta que sales...

_Así renace el nazismo 2022.03.23: En Polonia se demolió ayer un obelisco de 5 metros de altura con una inscripción en polaco y ruso:

"Gloria eterna a los héroes del ejército soviético que cayeron por la libertad de los pueblos en 1945"

_


----------



## coscorron (24 Mar 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Da la sensación de que las democracias occidentales han llegado a un punto donde ya no pueden avanzar ... Solo pueden ofrecer derechoa estupidos a una minoria que ni los reclama pero para el grueso de la sociedad ya no ofrecen nada .. No ofrecen bienestar,no ofrecen seguridad, no ofrecen oportunidades ... Les queda defender los derechos de un 5 % (con suerte) de la sociedad porque para el resto sólo pueden ofrecer decadencia.


----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Lo de la primera presidenta racializada y feminista ni lo había pensado. Llevamos tal saturación de doctrina desde el púlpito que empieza a pasarme desapercibida. La oigo como el que oye llover.
> 
> Pero sí, lleva razón. A alguien del partido de la guerra podría pasársele por la cabeza dar el empujón definitivo, trabajito interno mediante. Con lo que significa eso.
> 
> ...



básicamente necesitas un montón de revistas, cinta americana, muchos tubos de superglue y un montón de armas blancas cuantas mas mejor, cuando salgas la calle forrado de revistas atadas con cinta americana para minimizar las heridas cuando vuelvas de masacrar, quitarte revistas curar heridas con superglue y asi día a día


----------



## coscorron (24 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 997101



Esa gente en Ucrania sólo pueden hacer una cosa ... estorbar.


----------



## amcxxl (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (24 Mar 2022)

Briefing by Russian Defence Ministry + comment on strategy | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is





Reunión informativa del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia + comentario sobre la estrategia


(Trad. Google)
23/03/2022


Reunión informativa matutina del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia

▫Unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas continúan destruyendo unidades de la 54 Brigada Mecanizada Separada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Actualmente, están luchando por la captura de Novomikhailovka.

▫La agrupación de tropas de la República Popular de Donetsk, después de haber limpiado Verkhnetoretskoe de los nacionalistas, continuó persiguiendo a las unidades en retirada de la 25.ª Brigada Aerotransportada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y tomó el control de la estación de tren de Novobakhmutovka. Durante la noche, 3 tanques, 2 vehículos de combate de infantería y 6 vehículos todo terreno fueron destruidos en esta zona.

▫En la noche del 22 de marzo, armas marinas de largo alcance y alta precisión alcanzaron un depósito de armas en Orzhev, 14 kilómetros al noroeste de la ciudad de Rovno. Como resultado del ataque, se destruyó un gran depósito de armas y equipos militares de las tropas ucranianas, incluidos los recibidos de los países occidentales.

✈Operativo-táctico, aviación del ejército y tropas de misiles atacan 97 activos militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Entre ellos: 2 lanzadores y 1 vehículo de transporte y carga del sistema de misiles tácticos Tochka-U en una zona industrial en las afueras del norte de Kiev, 8 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, incluidos: 6 Buk-M1, 1 S-300 y 1 Vehículo de combate Osa, 10 puestos de mando, 8 cañones de artillería de campaña, así como 3 estaciones de reconocimiento de artillería de fabricación OTAN.

Los medios de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 1 Su-24 cerca de la ciudad de Izyum, 16 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos en el aire, incluidos 3 Bayraktar TB-2 cerca de Rozhin, Karashev y Maxim Gorky.

El grupo de "cazadores nocturnos" formado por helicópteros Ka-52 y Mi-28n destruyó 8 tanques, 5 vehículos de combate de infantería y vehículos blindados de transporte de personal, 9 vehículos y grúas, 3 posiciones de fuego permanente y 7 artillería de campo y morteros durante ataques nocturnos.

lEn total, 184 aviones y helicópteros de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania, 246 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 189 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 1558 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 156 sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple, 624 artillería de campo y morteros, así como 1354 unidades de vehículos militares especiales fueron destruidos durante la operación.

*Comentario de Amarynth:*

_El siguiente análisis lo publico con una *gran advertencia* . No puedo confirmar que esto sea correcto con todas las t cruzadas y las i punteadas. La única razón por la que lo publico es porque refleja lo que hemos visto hasta ahora en términos de movimientos y progreso de las tropas rusas. Esta es una explicación coherente que podría ayudar a aquellos que no son expertos en observar los movimientos militares, las armas y la estrategia y la óptica de la guerra y tal vez podamos acabar con el meme y los mitos de 'Rusia está atascada', 'Rusia se está moviendo demasiado lento 'y similares._

*Análisis realmente interesante de un frennly anon on / pol.*

Cita completa:

> Ucrania pasó varios años preparando un ejército de 300.000 para tomar Donbass en un bombardeo de 1 o 2 días, y se desplegaron grupos del ejército ucraniano en las áreas de Kharkiv y Kyiv en preparación para una "defensa activa" sabiendo que Rusia respondería agresivamente a un asalto masivo en la región de Donbass.

> La operación fue planificada, enseñada y suministrada por los gobiernos occidentales.

> Y los innumerables viajes de políticos occidentales a Moscú antes de la guerra tenían como objetivo retrasar los preparativos de Moscú para una contraofensiva. Ninguna de esas visitas políticas contenía puntos de conversación claros, solo estaban allí para ganar tiempo.

> Rusia conocía los preparativos de Donbass con años de anticipación y construyó un plan de guerra preventivo, para hacer la guerra con el beneficio de tener la iniciativa, en lugar de librar una guerra de eacción.

> Sabiendo que atravesar las defensas diseñadas por la OTAN de la forma convencional no funcionaría, Rusia utilizó en su lugar la táctica de los "grupos móviles" cuyo objetivo principal era "acelerar a B" evitando las líneas defensivas ucranianas fortificadas y abandonando cualquier vehículo militar que funcionara mal o se quedará sin combustible en el camino, ya que la velocidad era más importante que el tamaño.

> Las unidades "prisa B" tuvieron que tomar rápidamente el control del suministro vital ucraniano y comandar "nodos" detrás de las líneas enemigas para hacer que las tácticas de Ucrania para la "defensa activa" fueran inviables, lo que obligó a las unidades ucranianas a redirigir su atención hacia su propio territorio en lugar de enfrentarse a un avance ruso.

> Estos “grupos móviles” de la RU eran esencialmente unidades kamikaze con una alta probabilidad de ser destruidas en cuestión de días, dado que se dispersaron profundamente en territorio enemigo en pequeñas cantidades.

> Esta es la razón por la que las mayores bajas de Rusia ocurrieron durante los primeros días de la guerra, y por la que el MSM hablaba de que Rusia se quedó sin combustible y sin suministros en el tercer día de la guerra. Confundieron las unidades "Prisa B" con las principales fuerzas de avance de Rusia.

> Rusia no tiene intención de tomar Kiev. Pero tiene toda la intención de hostigar a Kiev para desviar la atención. ( *nota del editor:*_ esto debe tomarse con pinzas ya que no conocemos planes futuros_)

t.me/pol4chan/177565


----------



## coscorron (24 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Eso, matemos a los rusos de hambre. Les estamos ahogando joder. Y cuando el europeo sepa que los rusos no cumplen los contratos va a pasar frio y hambre con alegría.
> Vaya peña joder. Que nadie olvide que la UE lleva décadas haciendo la vida imposible a los agriculltores y ganaderos.. Ya no hablamos de los patrios, ¿verdad señor Garzón?



La UE destina dinero a los países afectados por la crisis de alimentos que se viene ... Ese dinero lo emplearan en comprar y aumentar el precio del trio por el que nosotros competimos también y subirá aún más lo precios. Nosotros tendremos que pagar aún más por esas materias primas pero al final los que se quedarán sin ella seguiran siendo los egipcios ... La estupidez europea poniendo por delante quedar bien ante las camaras antes que resolver los problemas.


----------



## Expected (24 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Da la sensación de que las democracias occidentales han llegado a un punto donde ya no pueden avanzar ... Solo pueden ofrecer derechoa estupidos a una minoria que ni los reclama pero para el grueso de la sociedad ya no ofrecen nada .. No ofrecen bienestar,no ofrecen seguridad, no ofrecen oportunidades ... Les queda defender los derechos de un 5 % (con suerte) de la sociedad porque para el resto sólo pueden ofrecer decadencia.



Exacto. Mucha igualdad, mucho LGTB vario...pero a una familia normal (que lo único de Binario que tiene es una inflación de dos dígitos) no puede ni comprar en el supermercado tranquila (falta de suministros, cadenas de suministro rotas, huelga de transportistas...), ni ir a trabajar tranquila (precio de gasolina disparatada), ni entrar en la oficina inquieta pensando que es su último día,....Y así todo. Mientras, el Presidente...ya seguro que no va a ganar las próximas elecciones y que sus socios podemitas e independentistas le van a hacer un Bukake presupuestario, ha puesto el culo con Biden para salvar su trasero y que a los demás nos den. Debería haber una moción de censura ya mismo. El guapito nos sobra.


----------



## McRotor (24 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Por la cuenta que les trae. No creo que a la potente industria alemana le haga mucha gracia quedarse sin el gas ruso.



Igual son tan subnormales de renunciar a la industria y quedarse con la nada al igual que nosotros que no nos queda ni el turismo.


----------



## John Nash (24 Mar 2022)

Basta con poner unos minutos las cadenas de la TDT y vuelves instantáneamente a los mundos de unicornios y teletubbies. Letargo e indolencia beata asegurados más un spot "save the children" para una buena conciencia. Para que el bolsillo del ciudadano medio-bajo trate de arreglar lo que el capital destroza o evade masivamente.


----------



## explorador (24 Mar 2022)

Como nutre ver quemarse a estos crimínales en sus propias bases


----------



## amcxxl (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Reunión de pastores, me cago en todo. Quien a buen latún se arrima, buenas chortinas le calientan.



prevés invasión de rubias por corte de gas?


----------



## Artedi (24 Mar 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> Bellísimas quizá no sea la mejor palabra y eso que se supone que están en su apogeo físico. Una vez que dan a luz pasan al modo cetáceo varado en casa viendo telenovelas y deglutiendo dulces como si no hubuiera un mañana.



A juzgar por esta foto, las dos chortinas que comían con él no eran en realidad sus hijas, sino su postre.


----------



## bigmaller (24 Mar 2022)

El Cano dijo:


> A cualquiera cosa que no sea vender dinosaurios podridos que sacas del suelo.



Ah.... Actividad economica en cambio es comprarte un piso y venderlo 10% mas caro en dos meses..... Eso tiene mas valor que los dinosaurios...


----------



## cryfar74 (24 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: El gobierno del Reino Unido proporcionará 6.000 nuevos misiles defensivos a Ucrania y más de 30 millones de dólares en ayuda militar, según un comunicado.
> 
> Esto más que duplica la ayuda letal defensiva proporcionada por el Reino Unido a Ucrania a más de 10,000 misiles. El Reino Unido también está trabajando para proporcionar orientación e inteligencia de mayor alcance.



Ésto confirmar que la información sobre que Rusia volvió a atacar un depósito de municiones que contenía la ayuda militar de terceros países es cierta.

No paran de enviar equipamiento que inmediatamente es destruido al pisar suelo Ukraniano.

Que tras el informe de un ataque Ruso a un depósito se conozca al día siguiente el envío de nuevas armas parece será una tónica en ésta guerra.

Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Pues llamadme vintage y tal, pero yo iría preparándome desde el momento en que las respectivas legaciones diplomáticas vuelvan a sus países y cierren las embajadas rusas en territorio OTAN.
> 
> Acodado en la barra del bar descartaría la tercera. Pero cualquiera de las dos primeras es casi riesgo inevitable de escalada nuclear.
> 
> Lo que me pregunto es para qué queréis saber eso. ¿Coger el coche y salir pitando? ¿Adónde? ¿Para qué? Con una docena de bombas nucleares en España no sobreviven ni los topos. No se me ocurre para qué querría sobrevivir en un mundo así. Ni me molestaría en prever una situación de ese pelo. Si se produjera, intentaría pasar los últimos minutos con la gente que quiero y está a mi lado, despidiéndome mentalmente de los que están lejos. Y si estoy solo (lo cual es lo más probable), tendría que decidir qué libro es con el que quiero pasar los últimos momentos. Y leer.



alguien puso en el hilo un dato curioso, según la numerología, con la fecha de inicio de la I y II guerra mundial y ambas haciendo los cálculos numerológicos daban los mismos números, curiosamente hoy al hacer los cálculos numerológicos salen los mismos números, hoy empezaría la III guerra mundial


----------



## uberales (24 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> ¿Una guerra de resistencia en 1 mes?. Si al final inventamos la rueda verá.



Más de 5.000 muertos rusos en un mes no son cifras de guerra de resistencia, ¿no?


----------



## Artedi (24 Mar 2022)

Sí, como que te van a aplicar el cambio anterior, jajaja


----------



## vettonio (24 Mar 2022)

los nazis de Azov se enorgullecían de su acoso a las personas que posteriormente eran asesinadas": un residente rescatado de Mariupol habló de las atrocidades del batallón Azov. "Mostraron un vídeo en el que se veía cómo hacían explotar con una granada a un hombre que no podía resistir más.


----------



## arriondas (24 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Da la sensación de que las democracias occidentales han llegado a un punto donde ya no pueden avanzar ... Solo pueden ofrecer derechoa estupidos a una minoria que ni los reclama pero para el grueso de la sociedad ya no ofrecen nada .. No ofrecen bienestar,no ofrecen seguridad, no ofrecen oportunidades ... Les queda defender los derechos de un 5 % (con suerte) de la sociedad porque para el resto sólo pueden ofrecer decadencia.



Como he dicho en otros hilos, Occidente ya no tiene nada atractivo que ofrecer al mundo. Unicamente esos "derechos de la bragueta" que nadie ha reclamado. Por eso, entre otras muchas razones, no les cogen el teléfono en muchas cancillerías.


----------



## Michael_Knight (24 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Mariupol reducida a escombros. Esperemos ver así pronto a Moscú



Putin se ha garantizado odio eterno a Rusia por parte de todos los habitantes de Mariupol y resto de ciudades arrasadas, muy inteligente, sí señor.


----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Es evidente:
> 
> 1. Que la invasión rusa está atascada.
> 
> ...



lo único que puedes hacer ahora antes del fin, es quedar con la lumi esa rusa bueno ahora ukrania y follartela bien follada con euros antes de que te pida rublos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Mar 2022)

La operación militar según los bielorrusos…


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (24 Mar 2022)

*"Es peor que Chechenia": el audio de un mando que revela la desesperación del ejército ruso en Ucrania*

*Tras un mes de guerra, las tropas del Kremlin parecen haber entrado en una fase sin cambios significativos en su avance militar en Ucrania.*










"Es peor que Chechenia": el audio de un mando que revela la desesperación del ejército ruso en Ucrania


Tras un mes de guerra, las tropas del Kremlin parecen haber entrado en una fase sin cambios significativos en su avance militar en Ucrania.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Magick (24 Mar 2022)

Giulia Schiff, l'italiana che combatte in Ucraina - Le Iene


Un anno fa Giulia Schiff ci aveva detto che nel 2018 il suo battesimo goliardico come pilota dell'Aeronautica si sarebbe trasformato in nonnismo e botte, fino a ritrovarsi poi espulsa. Oggi con Roberta Rei la ritroviamo arruolata tra i volontari stranieri per combattere a 23 anni assieme agli...




www-iene-mediaset-it.translate.goog


----------



## Dylan Leary (24 Mar 2022)

No wonder the "liberators" are so afraid of the dark time of day, because the Armed Forces has a lot of thermal imagers "

In the video, grateful residents of the "liberated" cities throw flowers at their rescuers and invite them to the parade


----------



## amcxxl (24 Mar 2022)

*Las unidades rusas han tomado el control total de la ciudad de Izyum en la región de Kharkiv *- Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia 


Se informa del ataque a un gran almacén y unidad militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Bakhmut (ex Artyomovsk) en el territorio de la RPD. 


* El gas se venderá por rublos. Los rublos se pueden comprar en la bolsa de valores*. Y ahora estamos mirando nuestras manos: los rublos no se venderán por monedas que se hayan comprometido. Es decir, para las monedas de países hostiles. No necesitamos estos envoltorios. Bienvenidos a la nueva realidad!!! 


La inscripción en el escudo de la gasolinera alemana: 
"¡Atención! A partir del 23/03/2022 pago en rublos rusos!"


----------



## vettonio (24 Mar 2022)

Más testimonios de civiles que escaparon del bastión nazi de #Mariupol, gracias a las milicias de la República Popular de #Donetsk, y que no verás en la "prensa libre".


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Mar 2022)

El barco de desembarco 1171 Tapir BDK "Saratov" supuestamente fue hundido en el puerto de Berdyansk





Edit.: Lo hundió la tripulación para evitar que la munición explotase. Una nueva versión de submarino


----------



## keylargof (24 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> No wonder the "liberators" are so afraid of the dark time of day, because the Armed Forces has a lot of thermal imagers "
> 
> In the video, grateful residents of the "liberated" cities throw flowers at their rescuers and invite them to the parade



Jojojojojojo como se lo están pasando los de Azov por las noches


----------



## giovachapin (24 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Te equivocas han invertido gran parte de sus activos en Europa y USA y ahora dependen totalmente de occidente, las redes del TIO SAM son muy largas y sus tentaculos inabarcables.
> Investiga sobre donde estan invirtiendo esos paises y te llevaras una sorpresa, te puedo asegurar que si mañana se les agota el petroleo, no moriran de hambre y seran igual o mas ricos. Tontos no son



Si y cuando EE UU y la UE se enojen con ellos, les confiscaran sus bienes y los expulsaran de los organismos, los occidentales hicieron muchas estupideces al inicio de la guerra como las hizo Rusia, y el resto del mundo toma nota de ambos.


----------



## Dylan Leary (24 Mar 2022)

In the captured Russian port of Berdyansk, a large landing ship "Orsk" of the Black Sea Fleet of the occupiers was destroyed, - reported in the Navy of the Armed Forces


----------



## chemarin (24 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *El violento cruce de mensajes entre el dueño de Tesla y el líder de Chechenia*
> 
> *Elon Musk cambia su nombre en Twitter a Elona tras las amenazas del dirigente checheno, Ramzan Kadyrov*
> 
> ...



Qué ridículo queda Musk discutiendo sobre cómo pelearse con Putin. Yo de Kadyrov hubiera desafiado a Musk a un combate en un terreno neutral, por ejemplo en Bielorrusia, y de árbitro Lukashenko.


----------



## keylargof (24 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El barco de desembarco 1171 Tapir BDK "Saratov" supuestamente fue hundido en el puerto de Berdyansk
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 997185
> Ver archivo adjunto 997186



Deben de estar los ucras bombardeando Berdyansk desde Lvyv por lo menos, porque según he visto aquí todo el este del Dnieper ya ha sido liberado


----------



## el ejpertoc (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## PutoNWO (24 Mar 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *"Es peor que Chechenia": el audio de un mando que revela la desesperación del ejército ruso en Ucrania*
> 
> *Tras un mes de guerra, las tropas del Kremlin parecen haber entrado en una fase sin cambios significativos en su avance militar en Ucrania.*
> 
> ...



El espanol no da una, no me extrañaría que sea nuestro amigo Marsupia el que les hace las ediciones de Ucrania. Y más viendo los vídeos que hacen té en mitad de un bombardeo


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Mar 2022)

*El Departamento de Estado pidió el fin de la expulsión de diplomáticos estadounidenses de Rusia

El Departamento de Estado de EE. UU. ha declarado su deseo de mantener la paridad en el número de misiones diplomáticas que trabajan en Moscú y Washington. Así lo afirma el representante oficial del departamento, Ned Price. Dedicó su discurso a la decisión del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia de expulsar a los diplomáticos estadounidenses. Recuérdese que la decisión de declarar personas non gratas a algunos miembros de la misión diplomática es un reflejo de acciones similares de Estados Unidos. *

El Departamento de Estado reconoce que la respuesta de Rusia es muy dolorosa, dificulta el trabajo y "complica aún más la situación". Entre otras cosas, Price admitió francamente que una línea directa entre Estados Unidos y Rusia es simplemente necesaria. Su presencia preservará los canales de comunicación entre los dos países, cuyas relaciones atraviesan momentos difíciles. Por lo tanto, incluso debido a acciones supuestamente “antipáticas” por parte de Rusia, las autoridades estadounidenses en cualquier caso no cerrarán su misión diplomática en nuestro país.

De una manera tan ornamentada y velada, la administración estadounidense está tratando de ocultar el hecho de un serio interés en continuar la comunicación encubierta con el lado opuesto, pidiendo el fin de la reducción del tamaño de la representación. Nadie en Washington quiere dejar que el “oso ruso” tenga una existencia independiente e incontrolada, o incluso que caiga en los brazos de China. Entonces, la "cortina de hierro" es lo mínimo que a los estrategas en el extranjero les gustaría ver en las relaciones con la Federación Rusa. Tenían suficiente experiencia de la URSS.

La operación especial de Rusia en Ucrania mostró a los líderes estadounidenses que el elemento ruso de sorpresa e imprevisibilidad, que Occidente teme por encima de todo, sigue siendo característico de nuestro país. Por lo tanto, dejar incluso sin el control objetivo habitual del estado de cosas en Rusia a los servicios tácticos y de inteligencia estadounidenses sería un lujo inasequible. Puede construir tantas construcciones y suposiciones teóricas como desee, pero el contacto constante con el que desea calcular en primer lugar a menudo le dará más conjeturas.

En este aspecto, el gobierno ruso en realidad cuenta con una amplia gama de medios y métodos para ejercer presión sobre los opositores en el extranjero. En este caso, el Departamento de Estado aguantará durante mucho tiempo, e incluso medidas claramente desproporcionadas. Sin embargo, la situación bajo consideración fue el resultado de la política miope y extremadamente agresiva de Washington hacia Rusia, lo que llevó a una ruptura brusca y una disminución en la actividad de los vínculos bilaterales.


----------



## ferrys (24 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Qué ridículo queda Musk discutiendo sobre cómo pelearse con Putin. Yo de Kadyrov hubiera desafiado a Musk a un combate en un terreno neutral, por ejemplo en Bielorrusia, y de árbitro Lukashenko.



En esto ha quedado occidente. Hablamos de uno de los personajes mas relevantes de occidente.


----------



## ferrys (24 Mar 2022)

el ejpertoc dijo:


>



Todo mentira por que el 16 los rusos se quedaron sin bombas y además corralito. No tienen gasofa para nada. Circulen. En bici o andando que es el progreso.


----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 997101



la fealdad os hará libres o algo


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Mar 2022)

Tanque en Mariupol despejando posiciones de forma parecida como hemos visto en Siria…


----------



## amcxxl (24 Mar 2022)

En Crimea, se nacionalizarán los hoteles de propietarios ucranianos que financian el régimen de Kiev


Mariúpol 


arrestado a Sergei Darga, uno de los líderes nazis más importantes, en Mariupol. 


 En la noche del 23 al 24 de marzo de 1999, las tropas de la OTAN comenzaron el bombardeo de Yugoslavia.


----------



## Don Luriio (24 Mar 2022)

¿El marsupia ese no era coleguilla de los rusos de Donesk cuando estalló la guerra en el 2014?...¿Ahora está en la secta?


----------



## Aurkitu (24 Mar 2022)

Juan Frioman Frizelme dijo:


> Se junto toda la escoria derechista del foro en este hilo, lo más ridículo es que acusen a Ucrania de ser un país nazi. Cuando los únicos estados neofascistas en Europa son Rusia y su títere Bielorusia.
> Y en occidente toda la escoria fascista, neonazi y de extrema derecha apoyan al tirano Putin.
> 
> Hola, debo tener 23 años, pero mentalmente puede que 14. Siempre generalizo. Veo mucho la tele, y leo a los medios en el móvil, que están bien informados, porque cuando he intentado profundizar, mis neuronas entran en estado de apo-apo-p-tosis -me ha costado decirlo-; casi repito lo mismo que mi _zankeador_ BurbujoII que supongo que debe tener algún carnet del PSOE, y las 3 vacunas como yo. Me encanta repetir y ser superficial, porque total, Ucrania esta en el quinto coño y Dniéper creía que era un jugador de algo hasta hace unas semanas. Ucrania es un estado pacifista, europeísta y democrático.
> ...



Me he permitido ampliar tú comentario con una ficción. Cualquier parecido con la realidad será una coincidencia, lo sé.

No hace falta ser derechista o filoizquierdista para ver hacia donde llevaba la presión de EE.UU y la OTAN en el patío trasero de Rusia, su colchón de seguridad. El problema de Ucrania, además de parte de su sociedad reflejada en su clase política, como la nuestra, es que de poder ser un país neutral, y crecer, enriquecerse a dos bandas, sus oligarcas han preferido convertir aquello en un polvorín de nacionalistas rusófobos a cambio de inyecciones directas de dinero de fuentes interesadas en trocear al pez gordo.


----------



## Dylan Leary (24 Mar 2022)

Fights for sugar in the past. In Russian Kemerovo, people are already fighting in stores for pans and soap

But this is only the beginning. Wang epic battles for toilet paper


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (24 Mar 2022)

*La bolsa rusa abre con subidas del 10%*

Con el último precio marcado allá por el 28 de febrero, la bolsa rusa ha reabierto hoy con* subidas del 10%* *apoyadas por los 10.000 millones que el fondo soberano tenía preparados para apoyar su renta variable, además de haber prohibido los cortos ('apuestas' bajistas) y las operaciones de los extranjeros*. Asimismo, solo cotizarán hoy 33 de los 35 valores del principal índice de Moscú, el Moex






Flash del mercado | ElEconomista.es


Ibex 35, Ibex, MCE, IGBM, Mercado continuo Español, Analisis tecnico, recomendaciones, estrategias, Bolsagora, analisis tecnico, serivcios, asesor bursatil, asesor bolsa, flash del intradia,Indice General de Madrid, Bel 20, Bel, Dax 30, Dax, Cac 40, Cac, FTSE, FTSE 100, PSI 20, PSI, MIB...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Artedi (24 Mar 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> A juzgar por esta foto, las dos chortinas que comían con él no eran en realidad sus hijas, sino su postre.



Más concretamente, la rubia de la foto anterior que está cenando con el bueno de Ramzan es Liza Peskova, la hija del ministro Peskov:




PS: sí, yo también.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Mar 2022)

La guerra podría prolongarse durante un año:

Yuri Shulipa, director del Instituto para el Estudio de la Agresión Rusa, expresó su pronóstico................


----------



## Fvckchavistas (24 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Qué ridículo queda Musk discutiendo sobre cómo pelearse con Putin. Yo de Kadyrov hubiera desafiado a Musk a un combate en un terreno neutral, por ejemplo en Bielorrusia, y de árbitro Lukashenko.



ridiculo queda putin, mucha kgb y mucha historia pero esta escondido como una puta.

todo propaganda y el kadyrov otro chupapollas que no puede ni hablar de todo el alcohol que se mete, buen musulman eh? XD ni una hostia aguantan todos esos dictadores de mierda


----------



## Dylan Leary (24 Mar 2022)

The General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine publishes a video of the next destruction of the tank of the invaders


----------



## explorador (24 Mar 2022)

Esto es tener cojones ante los crimínales rusos


----------



## vettonio (24 Mar 2022)

*Otro cerdo al que le ha llegado su San Martín*

_El nazi que ataca a las gitanas en el vídeo no es un nazi cualquiera, es Martin Yarosh, ex soldado del batallón #Azov y colaborador del gobierno de #Kiev en 2019._


----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Luego dicen que no hay extraterrestres viviendo en la Tierra.



y espérate cuando lancen las nukes, nos lanzan unos rayos cósmicos tuneados trending topping que eliminan todo lo nucelar y la pólvora y misiles dejan de funcionar y volvemos a las guerras de matar a mano.


----------



## Fvckchavistas (24 Mar 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Más concretamente, la rubia de la foto anterior que está cenando con el bueno de Ramzan es Liza Peskova, la hija del ministro Peskov:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 997202
> 
> ...



Quien quiere ser millonario

Que se mete mas esta mujer?

A: pastillas para adelgazar ----- B:Coca

C: polllas --- D: todas las anteriores por igual


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Mar 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *La bolsa rusa abre con subidas del 10%*
> 
> Con el último precio marcado allá por el 28 de febrero, la bolsa rusa ha reabierto hoy con* subidas del 10%* *apoyadas por los 10.000 millones que el fondo soberano tenía preparados para apoyar su renta variable, además de haber prohibido los cortos ('apuestas' bajistas) y las operaciones de los extranjeros*. Asimismo, solo cotizarán hoy 33 de los 35 valores del principal índice de Moscú, el Moex
> 
> ...



Curioso …Los favoritos de la demanda son las acciones de Phosagro (empresa de fertilizantes)…


https://tass.ru/ekonomika/14166973


----------



## Giles Amaury (24 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> La guerra podría prolongarse durante un año:
> 
> Yuri Shulipa, director del Instituto para el Estudio de la Agresión Rusa, expresó su pronóstico................



Putinas del foro el 25 de febrero: Kiev ya ha caído. Putin se va a hacer con el control de Ucrania en las próximas 24 horas.


----------



## Aurkitu (24 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Tanque en Mariupol despejando posiciones de forma parecida como hemos visto en Siria…



Este tipo de avance no lo veo sostenible a lo largo de todos los núcleos importantes de Ucrania. Quieren ganar tiempo a costa de sacrificar los bienes de los civiles, mientras se trabajan a la opinión pública y dejan ciudades quemadas a los rusos tras los combates manzana a manzana. Crisis de refugiados y enormes gastos de reconstrucción e inversiones millonarias. Odessa posiblemente sea la última de este estilo si se encuentran con batallones de nacionalistas. Y Ucrania se va a quedar sin salida al mar y algo más. Va a ser el coste de escuchar al Tío Sam, y de la sangre rusa derramada. Me parece tan obvio, como Mariúpol jamás volverá ser ucraniana. Porque escalar más, ya sabemos lo que significa.


----------



## pgas (24 Mar 2022)

ese es el rubicón económico, antes debería hacer el 'default' como dice PC Roberts,


*En caso de que le interese saber lo que realmente está pasando*

Putin ordena pagos en rublos por energía
https://sputniknews.com/20220323/we...ligations-before-moscow-putin-1094117649.html
_Pero tiene un camino por recorrer_

*¿Cuándo se dará cuenta Putin de que el impago de los préstamos rusos es la respuesta adecuada a la incautación de los activos rusos? * Rusia tendría que ser extremadamente tonta para pedir prestado otro centavo de Occidente. Por lo tanto, ¿por qué proteger el acceso al endeudamiento externo continuando con el servicio de la deuda externa? Como Occidente ya ha robado el dinero de Rusia, Rusia debería alejarse de la deuda, que fue un error estratégico del más alto nivel que Rusia haya contraído. Countries may cut dollar holdings after Russian reserves frozen – IMF

*Lavrov se está dando cuenta*
“Todo esto se trata de eliminar el obstáculo en forma de Rusia en el camino hacia la construcción de un mundo unipolar… No se trata de Ucrania, se trata de un orden mundial en el que Estados Unidos quiere ser el único soberano y dominar”.

“Nuestros colegas polacos ya han declarado que habrá una cumbre de la OTAN y que se deben enviar fuerzas de paz. Espero que entiendan de lo que están hablando. Este será el choque muy directo entre las fuerzas armadas de Rusia y la OTAN, que todos quieren evitar”.
“Los estadounidenses parten del hecho de que no es rentable para ellos si este proceso se completa rápidamente. Esperan seguir bombeando armas a Ucrania”.

*Las sanciones están destruyendo al dólar como moneda mundial*
El FMI dice que la incautación ilegal de las reservas de Rusia por parte de Washington está causando una "fragmentación creciente" en el sistema de pagos global, lo que hace que algunos países se alejen del dólar.

*Las sanciones destruyen la influencia de los aliados rusos de Washington*
Anatoly Chubais, excremento integracionista atlantista, ha dimitido de su cargo de asesor presidencial para el desarrollo sostenible y ha huido de Rusia.
Buen viaje dice Rusia.
Chubais es el traidor ruso que vendió Rusia a Occidente durante los años de Yeltsin. Sumergió a millones en la pobreza mientras ayudaba a unos pocos oligarcas y a Occidente a apoderarse de los activos de Rusia. Por razones que nadie entiende, Putin lo mantuvo en posiciones menores en lugar de que le dispararan.

*Las “Fuerzas Victoriosas Ucranianas” intentan escapar disfrazándose de mujeres.*
Aquí están los nazis ucranianos que, según el secretario de Defensa de EE. UU., están a punto de derrotar al ejército ruso:
https://sputniknews.com/20220323/ukrainian-forces-caught-attempting-to-leave-mariupol-dressed-in-womens-clothing–video-1094115798.html

*Los tontos estadounidenses prefieren las preferencias raciales a la justicia*
El Tribunal Supremo ya es una broma. Ahora quieren convertirlo en el hazmerreír. Desacreditar a la corte es su forma de eliminar la restricción judicial sobre el poder ejecutivo. Otro salto a la tiranía.
https://sputniknews.com/20220323/poll-majority-of-americans-say-senate-should-confirm-jackson-to-us-supreme-court–1094125450.html

*Secretario de Defensa de EE.UU. ve derrota rusa en Ucrania*
El tonto incompetente que Biden nombró Secretario de Defensa dijo que la invasión rusa de Ucrania fue estancada por las valientes fuerzas ucranianas y que Rusia estaba metiendo sus tropas en una trituradora de madera y pronto se quedaría sin soldados. La declaración del Secretario de Defensa es 100% fantasía.

Ucrania es una zona de exclusión aérea, establecida por Rusia. Antes de que llegaran las tropas rusas, el radar, los campos aéreos y la infraestructura militar de Ucrania fueron destruidos junto con la marina y la fuerza aérea.
Los restos del ejército ucraniano están aislados y rodeados. Las unidades no tienen comunicación y son incapaces de realizar acciones ofensivas.
Las milicias neonazis armadas y apoyadas por Estados Unidos están instaladas en centros de población donde están utilizando a los civiles que Putin pretendía dejar como escudos y están haciendo estallar los pueblos y ciudades para que los prostitutos occidentales culpen a Rusia. Dado que los centros de población están siendo destruidos y los civiles asesinados por los neonazis, no hay razón para que los rusos mantengan su política de evitar el riesgo para los civiles del uso de armas pesadas.

Ucrania está aislada del Mar Negro. Queda por ver si Putin, en otro de esos infructuosos gestos rusos de buena voluntad, devolverá el territorio a Ucrania. De hecho, en este momento no existe un gobierno ucraniano efectivo. Rusia está perdiendo el tiempo negociando con una organización no gubernamental.

Las bases de la OTAN en el oeste de Ucrania, donde las tropas rusas no están operando, han sido destruidas por armas de precisión. Entre las víctimas se encuentran personal militar y de inteligencia de EE. UU. y el Reino Unido que entrenaba a los ucranianos en el uso de las armas suministradas por Occidente. Rusia ha dejado claro lo que les espera a los miembros de la OTAN si se involucran en el conflicto.

El verdadero enigma es ¿qué creen que están logrando los funcionarios del gobierno occidental y los medios de comunicación corruptos con los reportajes de noticias de fantasía? ¿Ha llegado Occidente al punto en 1984 de George Orwell _donde_ se reclaman victorias en una guerra que no existe?
Solo una parte de las tropas rusas reunidas se han comprometido en el conflicto. El resto está disponible para hacer frente a cualquier intervención de la OTAN.

trad goo


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Esto es tener cojones ante los crimínales rusos



Se nota que los aman, estaban debatiendo dónde tomarse la primera juntos.


----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> La "crisis de Taiwan" está a la vuelta de la esquina



dependerá de la jugada de Fu Man Chu principal asesor del Xi


----------



## paconan (24 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Haciendo un mínimo de CSI por Internet veo que hay diferencias entre lo que dicen haber capturado y lo realmente capturado. lo que no le quito es lo de "bizarre" porque el conjunto que se ve en la foto no tiene ni pies ni cabeza.
> 
> El Krashuka-4 que pretenden haber capturado tiene las paredes exteriores en secciones mientras que lo normal es que sean lisas.
> 
> ...



Si es raro, aparte que esta volteado de su posición original, lo que se ve es el techo del artefacto
según los hexpertos del foro , dicen que si es una cocina , un generador diésel ,etc... ... a mi me parece mas un sistema de refrigeración y que pueda tener algún elemento de control?
raro es, no creo que sean tan tontos de dejarse capturar tal aparato, antes le prenden fuego o lo vuelan


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Fights for sugar in the past. In Russian Kemerovo, people are already fighting in stores for pans and soap
> 
> But this is only the beginning. Wang epic battles for toilet paper



Pero no era que esta gente puede vivir sin nada?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Este tipo de avance no lo veo sostenible a lo largo de todos los núcleos importantes de Ucrania. Quieren ganar tiempo a costa de sacrificar los bienes de los civiles, mientras se trabajan a la opinión pública y dejan ciudades quemadas a los rusos tras los combates manzana a manzana. Crisis de refugiados y enormes gastos de reconstrucción e inversiones millonarias. Odessa posiblemente sea la última de este estilo si se encuentran con batallones de nacionalistas. Y Ucrania se va a quedar sin salida al mar y algo más. Va a ser el coste de escuchar al Tío Sam, y de la sangre rusa derramada. Me parece tan obvio, como Mariúpol jamás volverá ser ucraniana. Porque escalar más, ya sabemos lo que significa.



Es lo que hicieron en Siria, sacan a los civiles y luego llega la fase de derribo…

Es el método checheno…


----------



## workforfood (24 Mar 2022)

Lo que va ser de risa es que cuando el gas se traiga de Estados Unidos al triple de precio, todo va a subir de precio y vamos a tener una inflación galopante. Recordemos que el gas no solo sirve para la calefacción sino para múltiples procesos industriales.


----------



## vettonio (24 Mar 2022)

"_Esta escoria de AZOV debe ser destruída, ni uno solo debe quedar vivo,

Y Zelenski el primero. Maldito._

(Lágrimas)

_Había que ponerle en una pica."_


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> No wonder the "liberators" are so afraid of the dark time of day, because the Armed Forces has a lot of thermal imagers "
> 
> In the video, grateful residents of the "liberated" cities throw flowers at their rescuers and invite them to the parade



Se lleva diciendo desde el principio, de noche los cazan como a conejos, el paquismo ruso es así.


----------



## Harman (24 Mar 2022)

Rostislav Ishchenko on “will Poland invade the western Ukraine?” | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is





Rostislav Ishchenko sobre "¿Invadirá Polonia el oeste de Ucrania?"


(Trad. Google)
23/03/2022


_*Nota:* otra traducción muy interesante de nuestro nuevo equipo de traductores de ruso (¡gracias!)_

*Pregunta: ¿usted cree que Polonia enviará fuerzas a Ucrania?*

No, no creo que Estados Unidos esté dando instrucciones contradictorias a Kiev. El hecho es que cuando estamos negociando con Ucrania, estamos, de hecho, indirectamente negociando con los Estados Unidos. Porque está claro que no estamos luchando con Zelensky, sino con los Estados Unidos, ahora, en el territorio de Ucrania. Estados Unidos está en guerra con nosotros hasta el último ucraniano, pero Estados Unidos está en guerra de todos modos. Por lo tanto, cuando ofrecemos la rendición a Zelensky, se la ofrecemos a Zelensky, y en respuesta, por boca de Zelensky, Estados Unidos nos ofrece la rendición. Dicen: "Bueno, retira las tropas de Ucrania, limpia Crimea y Donbass, devuélvelas a Ucrania y luego hablaremos". Entonces, está claro que el mismo Zelensky no puede presentar tales demandas, son simplemente absurdas.

Por lo tanto, en este caso, dado que dos fuerzas globales luchan entre sí, las demandas son prácticamente globales. Estas son demandas políticas mutuas de rendición incondicional. Está claro que tales requisitos solo pueden cumplirse si una de las partes ha ganado en el campo de batalla. Completamente ganado. No en Melitopol, Mariupol, allí, o incluso en Kharkov, pero ganó por completo en el campo de batalla. Ahí es cuando algo puede surgir de esto, de estos requisitos. Por lo tanto, ahora no importa si lleva a cabo estas negociaciones o no puede llevarlas a cabo, este ya es un campo de la diplomacia rusa.

El hecho es que hace mucho tiempo, una década o incluso dos décadas, Estados Unidos entró en una crisis sistémica. Es decir, el sistema construido -político, militar, económico, financiero- ha dejado de corresponder a las realidades del mundo moderno. Al principio no se notaba del todo… mucha gente en general negaba que Estados Unidos pudiera entrar alguna vez en una crisis, etc. Estados estaba en crisis y había que llevar a cabo reformas. Luego Trump fue a las urnas con lo mismo. Luego vino Biden y prácticamente anunció que implementaría el programa de Trump porque Estados Unidos necesitaba hacer reformas en una crisis.

El hecho es que Estados Unidos no está en condiciones de reformar la economía ahora. Para reformar la economía es necesario, como nos aconsejaron a nosotros ya todos a principios de los noventa, pasar por una terapia de choque. Es decir, sin shock, es imposible reconstruir. Esto significa que una gran cantidad de estadounidenses perderá drásticamente su nivel de vida durante algún tiempo, y si, por ejemplo, en la década de 2000, se tratara del hecho de que se pueden hacer cambios allí, digamos, en 2, 3, 5 años, entonces ahora no estamos hablando de esto, ahora estamos hablando de que esto seguirá por décadas, que puedes entrar en una Nueva Gran Depresión y no se sabe cuándo podrás salir de ella. Naturalmente, Estados Unidos tiene miedo de esto y no quiere, porque una fuerte caída en los niveles de vida conduce a la inestabilidad social y en realidad pone en duda la existencia del estado estadounidense, al menos en la forma en que lo conocemos. Es decir, se puede conservar de alguna otra forma, pero con otras personas a la cabeza, con otras familias como fuerza dirigente y orientadora, allí con otros partidos, etc. Naturalmente, los círculos gobernantes de los Estados Unidos no quieren esto en absoluto. Para mantener el statu quo, Estados Unidos debe mantener la hegemonía de cualquier manera, lo que significa que incluso si este mundo está medio destruido, Estados Unidos debe ser el hegemón. Quiero decir, será malo en los Estados Unidos, pero todos los demás en el mundo deberían ser aún peores. 

Por lo tanto, Estados Unidos elige el camino de los enfrentamientos. No pueden hacer un acuerdo, porque no pueden ceder. Entonces, si tienes que ceder, ya no eres el hegemón. Si no eres un poder hegemónico, no puedes desviar los recursos de otras personas para mantener el bienestar de tus ciudadanos. Si no puedes hacer esto, entonces comienzas a desmoronarte. Entonces siguen el camino de la confrontación según el siguiente principio: “Oigan, muchachos, por supuesto que entendemos que ya no somos una potencia hegemónica. Sin embargo, si no te atreves a reconocernos como tales, iniciaremos una guerra y será peor para ti. Así que pensemos en ello.”

Por lo tanto, por cierto, en los últimos años, varias veces Putin les ha dicho a los estadounidenses que estamos listos para luchar. Incluso estamos listos para una guerra nuclear, en todo caso. Para que no se hagan ilusiones sobre el hecho de que se puede activar el chantaje. Sí, ¿qué condiciones ofreció Hillary Clinton cuando acudió a las urnas? Enciende el chantaje nuclear de Rusia para que ceda. Para que no se hagan ilusiones de que no van demasiado lejos por este camino, porque cuando vas por el camino de la confrontación, cada paso siguiente corta tu camino de regreso. Tarde o temprano llegas a una situación en la que la guerra se vuelve inevitable, incluso nuclear. Eso no es algo deseable, sino necesario, porque no te quedan otras opciones.

Bueno, ya ves, están tratando de llevar a los restos de Occidente, el llamado mundo libre allí. Porque no siempre es Occidente, está Japón, Australia, Nueva Zelanda, Corea del Sur, sigue siendo Oriente. Están tratando de mantener a sus aliados, sus vasallos bajo su control, para liderar todo esto, para crear un sistema tan cerrado que estará en relaciones hostiles con el resto del mundo, mientras retiene la oportunidad de mimar a todos. Y de nuevo, trata de aprovecharlo al máximo, ya que lo consideran un mundo de alta tecnología. Y, apoyándose en estas capacidades, reconquistar el planeta. Pero creo que están muy equivocados en este sentido, porque la fabricación se ha ubicado durante mucho tiempo fuera de los Estados Unidos y Europa. Ahora pueden producir lo que quiera sin su consentimiento con el derecho a una patente. Si estamos hablando de una confrontación global. En la mayoría de las áreas de la vida y la actividad, tenemos suficiente tecnología y suficiente alfabetización tecnológica. Simplemente no pudimos lanzar muchas cosas en el mercado porque el mercado era demasiado estrecho para nosotros, las empresas occidentales ya estaban trabajando en ello. Tomemos, por ejemplo, los teléfonos inteligentes: el mercado ruso simplemente no era lo suficientemente grande como para superar a Apple. Son como una empresa global, como otras empresas, estaban en la posición perfecta desde el principio. Y ninguna empresa puede entrar en otros mercados sin ganar el suyo, en principio. 

Es por eso que ahora los Estados Unidos están gravemente equivocados cuando piensan que simplemente dejarán la tecnología debajo de ellos, lo que significa que harán que todos los demás se dobleguen. Fue antes, siendo una potencia hegemónica, que pudieron organizar tijeras de precios según las cuales estos bienes de alta tecnología se vendían por algo más que materias primas, alimentos, etc. Ahora, asistimos a una subida frenética de los precios de las materias primas y los alimentos que devalúan por completo la potencia industrial y tecnológica europea o americana. Porque si China puede comprar materias primas en Rusia dos o tres veces más baratas que Europa, o incluso cuatro o cinco veces más baratas, inmediatamente se vuelve más competitiva en consecuencia. Mientras que las empresas de las mismas marcas europeas en China seguirán operando exactamente como seguirán trabajando con nosotros. Las fábricas que hemos construido no irán a ninguna parte, funcionarán aunque las empresas europeas nos dejen. Las fábricas seguirán trabajando con nuestras empresas, cambiarán de marca y seguirán produciendo. En general, en general, es lo mismo.

Es decir, si lo conseguimos, venderemos un poco menos, pero costará mucho más. Si fallamos, venderemos más y costará un poco menos, pero aún así mucho dinero.

Por lo tanto, hasta ahora, mientras Occidente se enfrente a nosotros, los precios de los vectores energéticos no bajarán. En ambos casos, la situación es beneficiosa para nosotros.

Si Biden presiona para que se rechace la energía rusa, entonces la economía europea morirá, y el mundo se convertirá en un competidor menos no sólo para Estados Unidos, sino también para nosotros. Porque, en este caso, podremos entregar nuestros productos al lugar vacante en Europa antes o después.

Así que déjalo ir. Lo más peligroso no es que vaya a hablar de prohibir la importación de petróleo ruso a Europa. Él va a Polonia para hablar sobre la posibilidad de introducir fuerzas de mantenimiento de la paz del oeste en el territorio de Ucrania.

Además, Estados Unidos formó su posición con bastante astucia. Dijeron que no, que no serían las fuerzas de la OTAN, pero que podrían ser las fuerzas de algunos países de la OTAN. Es decir, parece que Estados Unidos no tiene nada que ver con esto, es solo que los países individuales decidieron por sí mismos, pero estos son países de la OTAN, y si entra en confrontación con Rusia, está claro que surgirá la pregunta de inmediato cual será la reacción de la OTAN? ¿Cómo apoyará la OTAN a sus aliados? ¿Lo apoyará? Y si no, ¿entonces la OTAN necesita tal cosa? Y si es así, ¿de qué manera? ¿Dinero, bienes, armas? O se enviarán algunas fuerzas armadas para ayudarlos... Y luego, quién más entrará en una confrontación con Rusia y hasta dónde puede llevar esta confrontación.

Permítanme recordarles que Macron pidió preparativos para una guerra paneuropea. Y no se basó en los deseos franceses sino en acciones concretas de los Estados Unidos. Cuando evaluó la situación misma. Y su evaluación, en general, está cerca de la verdad. Es decir, está claro que la Guerra Paneuropea puede no ocurrir, porque al menos no queremos esto, y estamos luchando duro contra eso, y los propios europeos no son especialmente aficionados a ella. Pero, sin embargo, hay fuerzas en Europa, como los polacos, que están haciendo estas propuestas, y fuera de Europa, son los Estados Unidos los que quisieran iniciar una gran guerra en Europa con la participación de Rusia. Y están luchando por sus intereses, y quién ganará allí, el tiempo lo dirá.

No creo que los polacos realmente quieran una parte del territorio de Ucrania, porque es conseguir entre 10 y 15 millones de Bandera por 35 millones de polacos. Esto es mucho. Estos no son los 2 millones que digirió Polonia después de la Gran Guerra Patria.

Esto puede desestabilizar mucho a Polonia, porque esa minoría constituye un tercio de la población total, que es absolutamente hostil a esta población. Bandera masacró a los polacos y los polacos odian a Bandera. Y cuando estas dos culturas chocan en el mismo territorio de una manera no abstracta, como por ejemplo, cada uno vive en su propio país y ambos odian a Rusia; - y cuando chocan en el mismo territorio resulta que también se odian, - para Polonia no será como un regalo.

Es importante que los polacos mantengan una barrera ucraniana entre ellos y Rusia. Por lo tanto, teóricamente, al ingresar al oeste de Ucrania, pueden intentar preservar el estado ucraniano al menos en tres, cuatro, al menos cinco regiones, y este estado ucraniano se deberá a la línea de demarcación, no a hacer las paces con Rusia, sino a concluir una tregua sobre el principio de los acuerdos de Minsk. Debido a la línea de demarcación, reclamarán todo el tiempo todo el territorio de Ucrania, Crimea, Donbass e incluso Kuban y Voronezh.

Y Rusia siempre tendrá ese problema, una astilla clavada en la bota, que no permitirá mucha concentración ante Polonia.

Por lo tanto, los polacos están haciendo esfuerzos lo suficientemente serios para preservar el estado ucraniano, de una forma u otra. Otra cosa es que ellos también tengan miedo, porque no entiendes que si salen solos por iniciativa propia sin ningún apoyo, simplemente les van a dar una patada en el cuello y les tiran para atrás, y eso acabará con la campaña de liberación.

Pero entienden que no pueden confiar en el apoyo político verbal de los Estados Unidos. Que Estados Unidos presionará a sus aliados europeos para que brinden más ayuda, y así sucesivamente. Y si todo esto funciona, si los polacos saben que no están solos, sino al menos dos o tres de ellos, y que, por ejemplo, Alemania, Francia, todos los demás se veran obligados a ayudar de alguna manera, por ejemplo, para enviar militares. equipo, transferencia de aviación, entonces bien pueden darse el lujo de aventurarse en el oeste de Ucrania.

Ucrania de alguna manera se siente insegura en tal posición, pero el hecho es que las fuerzas rusas tampoco pueden estirarse indefinidamente. Verá, incluso estamos tratando con Ucrania paso a paso. Es decir, no todo a la vez, aunque la configuración de las fronteras ucranianas permitió, con suficientes recursos militares, completar el problema, cerrar el problema en tres semanas y luego ocuparse solo de la limpieza.

Pero nuestros recursos militares no son ilimitados. Para crear un ejército apropiado, es necesario movilizarse, lo que nadie quiere hacer, porque todavía tenemos una operación especial, no una guerra. Si los recursos polacos están conectados con estos recursos ucranianos, que ahora se oponen a Rusia, entonces el problema de la promoción será aún más fuerte. Si otros países de la OTAN se ciernen detrás de Polonia, entonces surge la pregunta de si podemos aplastar a todos estos ejércitos que potencialmente se nos oponen con la ayuda de las fuerzas disponibles, o si necesitamos movilizarnos o recurrir a las armas nucleares. Sobre todo porque cualquier país de la OTAN que entre en conflicto es un país de un bloque que tiene armas nucleares. De acuerdo con la doctrina militar rusa, podemos atacar tal bloque con un ataque nuclear incluso primero.

Como comprenderá, el problema es muy difícil de resolver y ambas decisiones serán extremadamente desventajosas, incluso para Rusia. No importa quién gane después, pero eso también significa grandes pérdidas, y no solo humanas, sino económicas, etcétera, etcétera.

Por lo tanto, naturalmente, estamos tratando de evitar esta opción y estamos tratando de cerrar el problema con Ucrania sin la participación de nuestros amigos y socios occidentales. Intentamos que no interfieran en este asunto. En ese sentido, por supuesto, usamos la posición de Estados Unidos, porque no quieren dar garantías a nadie, y demostramos que lucharemos. En consecuencia, si Estados Unidos no les da garantías de apoyo militar, comprendan que sí, lucharán con ustedes más tiempo, no 3 meses, sino 6 meses, no 6 meses, sino un año. Pero de todos modos, te aplastarán, y entonces surge la pregunta: ¿por qué los polacos necesitamos tanto placer? Bueno, lucharemos durante un año, repartiremos pedidos, ¿y luego qué? ¿Entonces colecciona Polonia ladrillo por ladrillo?

Por lo tanto, ahora el lobby europeo pro-estadounidense se encuentra en un estado de equilibrio inestable; quiere intervenir en este conflicto, pero tiene miedo. Los estadounidenses aún no dan suficientes garantías.

Biden ahora va a Polonia para hablar exactamente de esto, y veremos qué les dice.

Bueno, creo que no ahora, no ahora, pero en general, dadas las tendencias que han prevalecido en los países bálticos. Tarde o temprano habrá que llevar a cabo la operación de desnazificación, porque, como muestra la historia de Ucrania, vivir al lado del estado nazi, aunque sea pequeño, significa todo igualmente incómodo.

Solo porque somos dos sistemas diferentes, estamos en diferentes lados del bien y del mal, y siempre estaremos en confrontación entre nosotros, y la confrontación con el estado que está en nuestras fronteras siempre será utilizada por nuestros enemigos, independientemente de quién sea. es este enemigo en este momento.

Por lo tanto, naturalmente, si los bálticos no se lo toman razonablemente, tarde o temprano, al igual que Ucrania, pedirán la operación de desnazificación. Ucrania la pidió durante mucho tiempo, de hecho, la persuadió durante 30 años.

Por lo tanto, Ucrania comenzó a prepararse para una guerra con Rusia desde el primer día de su Independencia. Fue, por cierto, su idea-arreglo. Bueno, se estaba preparando, preparándose, ahora han pasado 30 años, ella se preparó. Finalmente, preguntó por la guerra. En general, los bálticos se comportan de la misma manera. Ahora piensan que están cubiertos por la OTAN y la UE, pero como ha demostrado la práctica de los últimos años, este es un paraguas muy poco fiable.

Es poco probable que alguien esté particularmente tenso y se arriesgue a una gran guerra por los estados bálticos. Además, siempre hay un caso de bellum. Es solo que ahora, por supuesto, Rusia está demasiado ocupada para ir a los estados bálticos. Ojalá no interfieran con Rusia por su cuenta junto con los polacos. Una vez intentaron atacar Bielorrusia. Pueden repetir. Si ellos mismos no se involucran en este asunto, entonces el problema, los países bálticos, es un problema del futuro lejano. Durante este tiempo, pueden cambiar de opinión, corregirse, establecer contactos normales y elegir a otros políticos.

Pero si el estado báltico se desarrolla en la misma dirección en la que se ha estado desarrollando durante los últimos treinta años, tarde o temprano la operación de desnazificación es inevitable.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Veremos, los barcos son la gran presa ansiada...


----------



## bangkoriano (24 Mar 2022)

Liza Peskova, la hija del ministro Peskov:


----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> Igual son tan subnormales de renunciar a la industria y quedarse con la nada al igual que nosotros que no nos queda ni el turismo.



mientras podamos exportar drojas.................


----------



## explorador (24 Mar 2022)

pocas cosas hay estos días que más disfrute produzca, que ver a rusos a la plancha vuelta y vuelta, misil o explosion accidental, lo importante el olor a ruso chamuscado


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> mientras podamos exportar drojas.................



Puede parecer broma, pero por lo menos por el norte hay una narcoregión que vive ya básicamente de eso…


----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

y yo que hubiera preferido la versión de guerra mundial z del brad pitt oiga


----------



## Mabuse (24 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> prevés invasión de rubias por corte de gas?



Quien sabe, a esta gente del norte se les va mucho la cabeza en cuanto las cosas van mal y son capaces de comérselas en vez de cambiarlas por latunes, como haría cualquier florero.


----------



## Aurkitu (24 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Esto es tener cojones ante los crimínales rusos



Esos deben ser los mismos que aplauden cuando plastifican o apalizan a un _equidistante_, si no son los propios autores_. _A su forma esa gente a tenido acojonada a otros vecinos.

Resumiendo c_ojones_ *no*, euforía ultra-nacionalista y alguna neurona dañada tal vez. Lo hacen porque saben que no les van ni a disparar -todavía-. Hay más miedo, y daños, aquí ante unos _antiabalots_. Y claramente esa gente parece lo que parecen, que si pillan un arma no dudan en dispararles a los rusos o quemarlos vivos. Esos son los mismos que luego pillarán un coche, un arma enviada por nuestros gobiernos y emboscarán a unos militares rusos. Lo que necesitan los rusos, para parecer más _democráticos,_ es meter material antidisturbios, triplicarlos en número y celdas, como a los hooligans. Tranquilo que todo llegará.


----------



## amcxxl (24 Mar 2022)

Bombardero ruso Su-34 bombardea una base de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania


El siguiente video de la destrucción de varios cañones autopropulsados 2S1 "Gvozdika" de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, sin importar cómo intentaron ocultarlos en una zona boscosa industrial, no tuvieron éxito. 


 El trabajo de las brigadas de zapadores de ingeniería de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en la región de Kherson.


----------



## Vilux (24 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Esto es tener cojones ante los crimínales rusos



Esto solo se pyede hacer ante un ejército que tiene instrucciones estrictas de no dañar a la población civil. Esos soldados morirían antes de matar a uno de los idiotas que tienen enfrente.

Con los gUSAnos el numerito no duraría ni un segundo, ¿habéis olvidado cómo disolvían las manifestaciones en Irak?


----------



## Octubrista (24 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Lo que va ser de risa es que cuando el gas se traiga de Estados Unidos al triple de precio, todo va a subir de precio y vamos a tener una inflación galopante. Recordemos que el gas no solo sirve para la calefacción sino para múltiples procesos industriales.



Súmale la subida del dólar frente al €.

Les vamos a pagar la inflación a los gringos, su deuda, etc.

De esta era la ocasión de que Europa escapara de la granja y se buscara la vida por las montañas, al principio sería duro, pero luego se gana en salud, libertad y buenos pastos.

La estructura parasitaria anglofinanciera de emitir papelería puede salirse con la suya si se acepta importar ese gas desde EEUU, y eso fortalecer al dólar.


----------



## keylargof (24 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Bombardero ruso Su-34 bombardea una base de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania
> 
> 
> El siguiente video de la destrucción de varios cañones autopropulsados 2S1 "Gvozdika" de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, sin importar cómo intentaron ocultarlos en una zona boscosa industrial, no tuvieron éxito.
> ...



Sacando videos del 25 de febrero? Jojojojojojojo


----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Puede parecer broma, pero por lo menos por el norte hay una narcoregión que vive ya básicamente de eso…



yo lo generalizaría pero solo para exportación


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Mar 2022)

El puerto de Berdiansk ha sido el Saratov, per se desconoce si por impacto directo, resto de misil destruido provocando explosión, o explosión accidental.

telegram ruso


----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

el ejpertoc dijo:


>



clásico, opa voy a hacer un solar, a la rusa


----------



## keylargof (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Pero no era que esta gente puede vivir sin nada?



Eso es Londres, desde que hay que pagar el gas en rublos la pobreza asola a Europa


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Mar 2022)

Fuente ukras dicen:

El barco anfibio de adivinación "Orsk" y los almacenes de apilamiento en el puerto de Timchas


----------



## keylargof (24 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> pocas cosas hay estos días que más disfrute produzca, que ver a rusos a la plancha vuelta y vuelta, misil o explosion accidental, lo importante el olor a ruso chamuscado



Quizá es una explosión intencionada, parte del plan de Putin, para confundir a los ucranianos


----------



## vil. (24 Mar 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Estáis de frenopatico de verdad…
> 
> Airbus, Mercedes,BMW, VAG, TALGP, CAF, Ferrari, Siemens, ABB, Vestas, BP, Total, Infineon…
> 
> ...



Es un foro de economía y tú eres del 2006, no uno de los llegados al calor del triunfo... así que...

Todas esas compañías, cada una en sus respectivos campos ya tenían más que suficiente con la competitividad de la economía china y sus condicionantes de mercado, a la par que su competencia... por poner un caso Mercedes está en un complejo entramado que ME TEMO que acabará con ella en manos chinas, más temprano que tarde y COMO LOGO, ni siquiera como interés de generación o producción, máxime si sigues la carrera de CALIDAD que quiere imponer China y estos jamás se imponen nada sin al menos conseguir parte...

Así estaban las cosas ya de complejas...

Pero es que NUESTROS INTELIGENTES mandatarios han decidido que con eso no es suficiente, que DEBEMOS hacer todavía más esfuerzos y decidimos PAGAR la factura energética POR ENCIMA de la mayoría de los mercados emergentes, CUANDO de siempre hemos obtenido esa energía de manera más barata gracias a los vericuetos con los que hemos actuado... ya me contarás tú que tiene eso de frenopático, es la realidad, que guste o disguste es lo de menos... es...

Ahora además nos embarcamos en cuitas con los rusos, que TAMBIEN nos guste o no son quienes a DIA DE HOY nos pueden enviar la energía al coste que precisamos... Y NO, no iba a ser gratis, nada en esta vida es gratis... NABUCO mediante... y NABUCO mediante porque Alemania en lugar de inyectar capital y recursos en tener unas fuerzas militares decentes (ya te digo yo que eso ni los franceses lo iban a permitir); inyectó esos recursos en LADRILLOS para que en España viviésemos en la champions y los griegos siguiesen vagos, pero no menos para no RECALENTAR su excedentaria en capital economía y SUBIR SALARIOS a niveles que la harían incapaz de competir con otros mercados como el español o griego, por poner unos casos... hoy es la ama de europa, PERO ES INCAPAZ de conseguir NABUCO...

Nada es gratis en esta vida... y el Tio Sam estaba perdido en DEMASIADAS CUITAS, entre afganos, irakies y sus propias incompetencias...

Mientras tanto y si lo recuerdas, Putin propuso a europa participar del mercado del gas y su producción en Rusia... pero como nada es gratis EXIGÍA entrar con Gasprom en el mercado de la distribución europea... NADA ES GRATIS... ANTES de eso tanto China como Rusia propusieron al Tio Sam los derechos de giro y una transición económica, el Tio Sam dijo que CADA PALO AGUANTE SU VELA, porque efectivamente NADA ES GRATIS... de ello China ha conseguido ya el 5G y Rusia tanto Turk-Stream (que no su South-stream) y su North-StreamII, que ya tenía el I... europa, EE.UU. y Japón optaron por la senda de los Abenomics... 

Siria apuntilló todo... 

Ahora Europa no le queda otra que optar por el GNL y no llega, Argelia a la que parece sólo quieren ya los italianos y si la quieren igual que querían a Libia, me temo va a ser terrible y... y... y... como incluso con eso no llega pues... pues... comprar ahora RUBLOS... Y DÓNDE conseguirás los rublos...

Porque digo yo, los rusos no te quieren tus euros (que es la moneda con la que va a pagar China sus compras a Rusia de gas) y tus dólares para pagar el gas, IMAGINO que tampoco los va a querer para comprar sus RUBLOS, con lo cual a dónde irás a conseguirlos????... y si esto fuese ya poca cosilla, es que además vas a dejar esos euros en cantidades SURREALISTAS en manos de PUTIN... en manos de PUTIN para que... y lo que ya es la releche, TE TIENES por cohones que comer la inflación-deflación del dolar, porque ellos lo valen y son tus protectores (que es lo que hay) y AHORA ADEMAS te vas a comer la de Rusia...

Me dices que soy frenopático porque me pregunto cómo cohones UNA ECONOMÍA que ha perdido a marchas forzadas competitividad puede ahora mantener esta a un nivel óptimo mientras compite con China, paga la energía más cara y ADEMAS paga los demanes del Tio Sam y los RUSOS... y súmale a eso las bobadas de BORRELL y su ideas de constituir hoy un ejército europeo, que a buenas horas...

Simplemente veo lo que está pasando y como en Europa no ha existido una política general de medio recorrido... teníamos a una indigente mental al mando del gobierno alemán diciendo bobadas por el mundo, dando lecciones a griegos, italianos, españoles, e incluso austríacos cuando pusieron el grito en el cielo por la cancelación de South-Stream, de la que iban a obtener buenas migas... y le ha sucedido un tipo que a esa indigente la tendría que tener como una superdotada... ya me dirás...

Hasta Macrón y Francia tienen más sentido común... al menos en la agenda de energía de futuro han conseguido que su nuclear pese como energía verde, que ya es acohonante y con ello su AREVA salga como una campeona a futuro, que eso ya se verá... hasta a POLONIA le han obligado a renunciar a su CARBON que les hace autónomos de los rusos, que ya me contarás con que idea viven en Europa... a los polacos que se arrojen en manos de los rusos y su carbón o en manos de los franceses y su AREVA... ya me contarás...

Y mientras eso sucede en europa en España tenemos a Sanchez y sus gilipolleces con Marruecos y Argelia... Marruecos que acaba de conseguir hace unos meses un préstamo del Fondo monetario como no se había visto otro y TENDRA QUE PAGAR, sí ó sí... y para armas... y si precisa ese préstamo es que no tiene con que pagarlas... y si no tiene con que pagarlas considerarás que tendrá que buscar dónde pagarlas... que el Sahara ya está descontado... recemos para que lo de las tierras raras de Canarias no sea muy viable, pero entonces mejor pensemos de dónde cohones vamos a conseguir gas, porque Argelia, en fin...

No es que yo sea frenopático... simplemente si Macron (al que no querría ni de marinero en un barco en el que navegase) es lo único salvable de nuestros mandatarios en Europa, pues...

Y mientras esto sucede en Europa en EE.UU. hay un presidente que... que... en lugar de saber jugar al poker, ha decidido jugar al perro loco israelí... que como los israelies les sale bien con los palestinos o los sirios o los iranies, pues cómo no le va a salir bien a él con los Rusos... tú has jugado algo al poker, la estrategia es simple, tú vas siempre ALL-IN y a joderse, a lo perro loco... eso sí, como te pillen lo pierdes todo, pero MIENTRAS no te pillan pues no pierdes ni una mano... en el pais del poker por antonomasia tienen un perro loco como representante en su juego favorito... DEMASIADO, se mire como se mire...

Y mientras casi 2 euros la gasolina y susurros de que PROBABLEMENTE puede llegar a haber escasez de gas-oil... los camioneros en España parados y en Francia regados con subvenciones que vienen las elecciones, luego... luego... ya no te digo la ingente cantidad de deuda que han amasado los estados y cómo se financia.... y...

Pues que ahora además el señor PUTIN ha decidido que te puede decir: "no, tus euros no me valen y dólares tampoco, que los tengo y no me compensa más"...

Y dime tú, si tus euros y si vives en europa no sirven entonces: ¿CÓMO PIENSAS PAGAR la comida o la electricidad o...?

Pero me encuentro tranquilo, que parece ser que el tio ese de la OTAN le ha dicho a Rusia que no va a ganar una guerra NUCELAR... que es que parece ser que el tal PUTIN es tan gilipollas que debía pensar que PODIA ganar una guerra nucelar... o es que el gilipollas es quíen piensa que el tal Putin pueda pensar SEMEJANTE ESTUPIDEZ...

Y este genio de la OTAN es nuestro salvador... 

Y tú dices que yo estoy frenopático...

No simplemente veo el nivel medio de inteligencia de nuestros mandatarios... veo el de Putin o el del tal Jimpi y... tiemblo... ni siquiera es que piense que esos son lumbreras, pero hombre han tenido que alcanzar el poder a base de competir en medio de organizaciones que podrían asemejarse a mafias y eso curte... mientras Sanchez o Macron o el genio alemán... el de la OTAN imagino que obtuvo su cargo en una feria de pueblo... y Borrell...

Pero si es muy sencillo a quíen preferirías como enemigo en el poder en Rusia: a jimpi, a Macron, a Borrel o a Sanchez... y a quíen preferirias al mando de tu barco... 

Tú crees que en EE.UU. no existen mejores y más aptos y capaces gobernantes... porque yo no creo en las teorías de la conspiración y demás, pero hostia, mira quienes nos gobiernan... en Inglaterra un tipo que más asemeja un borracho en una mala tasca que otra cosa, en Francia un, en fin, elfo por llamarlo de algún modo, en Italia han impuesto un gobernante, en España Sanchez y cuidado que por detrás tenemos al Marques o lo que ya sería el colmo el tal Abascal, ya no digo el compadre gallego que ha sido capaz de librarse de todo mal y EN ESPAÑA no lo conocen bien, que en cuanto lo conozcan y se quieran dar cuenta veremos a la TROTONA como un principiante... en fin...

Yo vivo bien, por no decir muy bien cómo vivo y me gusta lo que tengo... pero para defenderlo tengo a todos estos LUCIDOS e INTELIGENTES, a la par que capaces dirigentes...

Soy yo el frenopático o alguno vais a despertar un buen día y no vais a entender de que va esto...

Si dejas tus ahorros en manos de un INDIGENTE INTELECTUAL, crees que vas a acabar rico, si es así, será por casualidad y no me gusta vivir de casualidades; pero yo seré el frenopático y tú pues serás el lúcido inversor, qué quieres que te diga...

Cuando fue de la burbuja, algunos nos protegimos, por eso rondábamos este foro... y conseguimos que no nos quemase lo que aconteció... pero ahora tenemos que incluso con protección, la cosa pinta muy mal, pero que muy mal...


----------



## vettonio (24 Mar 2022)

_En #Chernobaevka, cerca de #Kherson, los nacionalistas locales intimidan a la población y queman la ayuda humanitaria._


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Esos deben ser los mismos que aplauden cuando plastifican o apalizan a un _equidistante_, si no son los propios autores_. _A su forma esa gente a tenido acojonada a otros vecinos.
> 
> Resumiendo c_ojones_ *no*, euforía ultra-nacionalista y alguna neurona dañada tal vez. Lo hacen porque saben que no les van ni a disparar -todavía-. Hay más miedo, y daños, aquí ante unos _antiabalots_. Y claramente esa gente parece lo que parecen, que si pillan un arma no dudan en dispararles a los rusos o quemarlos vivos. Esos son los mismos que luego pillarán un coche, un arma enviada por nuestros gobiernos y emboscarán a unos militares rusos. Lo que necesitan los rusos, para parecer más _democráticos,_ es meter material antidisturbios, triplicarlos en número y celdas, como a los hooligans. Tranquilo que todo llegará.



Hay que ver, les invaden y los invadidos serían capaces de dispararles!

Pero desde cuando se ha visto eso?


----------



## PutoNWO (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Aurkitu (24 Mar 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Esto solo se pyede hacer ante un ejército que tiene instrucciones estrictas de no dañar a la población civil. Esos soldados morirían antes de matar a uno de los idiotas que tienen enfrente.
> 
> Con los gUSAnos el numerito no duraría ni un segundo, ¿habéis olvidado cómo disolvían las manifestaciones en Irak?



Y como ha puesto arriba amcxxl, observa esto...



Base militar ¿Sólo un objetivo? Parece más un aviso de fuerza. Es como si fuesen aún con un tope puesto. Mientras el tiempo pasa.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Mar 2022)

Personalmente creo que ha sido almacén de munición explotando que puede haber afectado a algún buque


----------



## César Borgia (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Quizá es una explosión intencionada, parte del plan de Putin, para confundir a los ucranianos





Para dar envidia también, tipo "vosotros poniendo la calefacción a 17 grados, y nosotros aquí con la candela a tope".


Qué maravilla lo del barco volando por los aires, era un objetivo largamente codiciado, a ver si hay más y mejores...


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Personalmente creo que ha sido almacén de munición explotando que puede haber afectado a algún buque



Hombreeee viniendo de ud, mérito ninguno para Ucrania.


----------



## kerowsky1972 (24 Mar 2022)

Burbujístico dijo:


> Enviat des del meu POCOPHONE F1 usant Tapatalk



Este es burbu....fijo


----------



## Gotthard (24 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Es lo que hicieron en Siria, sacan a los civiles y luego llega la fase de derribo…
> 
> Es el método checheno…



La columna vertebral de toda la defensa ucraniana es interponer civiles en las ciudades para que no dañen a sus milicianos.
Ni el Vietcong en los peores momentos de la guerra de Vietnam, solo el ISIS y ocasionalmente.
Puta guerra.


----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Lo que va ser de risa es que cuando el gas se traiga de Estados Unidos al triple de precio, todo va a subir de precio y vamos a tener una inflación galopante. Recordemos que el gas no solo sirve para la calefacción sino para múltiples procesos industriales.



modelo cubano inside lunes frijoles con arroz martes arroz con frijoles miércoles frijoles y arroz jueves arroz y frijoles viernes frijoles en arroz sábado y domingo ayuno terapéutico, si varias los condimentos un plato distinto cada día


----------



## Gotthard (24 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Por las llamas se diria que han acertado un deposito de combustible.


----------



## Aurkitu (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Hay que ver, les invaden y los invadidos serían capaces de dispararles!
> 
> Pero desde cuando se ha visto eso?



Hay que ver, *les invaden* y los *invasores* serían capaces de dispararles! Corto circuito. Lo vas a tener jodido con este conflicto Fígaro.

Creo que la operación_ ATO_ ha tenido mucho menos escrúpulos estos años en bombardear a la población civil, pero claro, los _orcos _no sienten como nosotros.

Desnazificación, o *desbanderización*. Supongo que lo primero vende más en Rusia, por la guerra patria y todo eso, pero que bueno: tanto monta monta tanto, lo segundo es totalmente necesario.


----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

bangkoriano dijo:


> Liza Peskova, la hija del ministro Peskov:
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 997206



yo le daba parece limpita pero tiene pinta de ser cara de mantener


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Hay que ver, *les invaden* y los *invasores* serían capaces de dispararles! Corto circuito. Lo vas a tener jodido con este conflicto Fígaro.
> 
> Creo que la operación_ ATO_ ha tenido mucho menos escrúpulos estos años en bombardear a la población civil, pero claro, los _orcos _no sienten como nosotros.
> 
> Desnazificación, o *desbanderización*. Supongo que lo primero vende más en Rusia, por la guerra patria y todo eso, pero que bueno: tanto monta monta tanto, lo segundo es totalmente necesario.





Jojojo no te queda nada por ver, jojojo.


Sinvergüenza.


----------



## Gotthard (24 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Esto es tener cojones ante los crimínales rusos



Tan criminales que no los revientan a balazos como hicieron los ucranianos con las manifestaciones de rusos en 2014 en esa misma ciudad.


----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Quien sabe, a esta gente del norte se les va mucho la cabeza en cuanto las cosas van mal y son capaces de comérselas en vez de cambiarlas por latunes, como haría cualquier florero.



aquí somos mas de caldereta de cuñao en fin espero que no falten cuñaos


----------



## PutoNWO (24 Mar 2022)

kerowsky1972 dijo:


> Este es burbu....fijo



La verdad que sí, y el de la izquierda diciendo; eso esque no ves la tele, no ves los telediarios y le dice el otro: pues claro que no. 

Es la TV Catalana?


----------



## John Nash (24 Mar 2022)

China acelera la producción y desarrollo de la energía a base de hidrógeno líquido para su 14 plan quinquenal.
Qué envidia ver a los chinos planificando y avanzando mientras occidente va improvisando al son de sus multinacionales parasitarias cotizadas y sus Estados válidos sin capacidad de iniciativa.


----------



## damnun_infectum (24 Mar 2022)

Promotores, y demás follavacunas y follaucranianos.

¡SUBIDÓN BESTIAL DE LA BOLSA RUSA EN SU REAPERTURA CON UN +10%!.

Muchos valores relacionados con la energía cotizando en +20%.

Ah,...ja,ja,ja.


----------



## Casino (24 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Hay que ver, *les invaden* y los *invasores* serían capaces de dispararles! Corto circuito. Lo vas a tener jodido con este conflicto Fígaro.
> 
> Creo que la operación_ ATO_ ha tenido mucho menos escrúpulos estos años en bombardear a la población civil, pero claro, los _orcos _no sienten como nosotros.
> 
> Desnazificación, o *desbanderización*. Supongo que lo primero vende más en Rusia, por la guerra patria y todo eso, pero que bueno: tanto monta monta tanto, lo segundo es totalmente necesario.





Hoy no, mañaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaana

¿quiés pipas?



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Mar 2022)

Información del portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, Igor Konashenkov, a partir de las 9:00 horas del 24 de marzo de 2022

▪ En la mañana del 24 de marzo, las unidades del ejército ruso habían tomado el control total de la ciudad de Izyum en la región de Kharkiv.

En la noche del 23 de marzo y durante la noche del 24 de marzo, se llevaron a cabo ataques navales y aéreos de gran precisión y de largo alcance contra instalaciones militares ucranianas.

Los ataques destruyeron 13 lanzadores de misiles tierra-aire, entre ellos nueve S-300 y cuatro Buk-M1 en la localidad de Danylivka, al sur de Kiev, un cuartel general de un complejo y un depósito de misiles y armas de artillería en la localidad de Bakhmut, en la región de Donetsk, y un punto de despliegue temporal de un batallón nacionalista en la ciudad de Lysychansk.

▪ La aviación operativa-táctica y del ejército golpeó 60 instalaciones militares ucranianas durante la noche. Entre ellos: dos puestos de mando, dos lanzacohetes múltiples, cuatro depósitos de munición y 47 zonas de acopio de armas y equipo militar de las AFU.

▪ Los medios de defensa aérea rusos destruyeron dos vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos en las zonas de los municipios de Starya Markovka y Jarkov.

Desde el inicio de la operación militar especial se han destruido un total de 257 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 202 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 1.572 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 160 lanzacohetes múltiples, 633 piezas de artillería de campaña y morteros, y 1.379 vehículos militares especiales.

▪ El Ministerio de Defensa ruso sigue examinando los documentos obtenidos de los empleados de los laboratorios biológicos ucranianos sobre las actividades militares-biológicas secretas de EEUU en Ucrania.

▪ Expertos de las Fuerzas de Defensa Radiológica, Química y Biológica de Rusia han descubierto nuevos hechos que prueban la implicación directa del Ministerio de Defensa estadounidense en el desarrollo de componentes de armas biológicas en Ucrania.

▪ En breve se presentarán los documentos originales que prueban que el proyecto biológico U-Pi-2 fue desarrollado y aprobado exactamente en el Pentágono. El objetivo principal del proyecto era llevar a cabo un análisis molecular de las infecciones especialmente peligrosas que son endémicas en Ucrania. Este trabajo consistió en la toma de muestras del patógeno en antiguos establos para obtener nuevas cepas de carbunco.

▪ Los experimentos del Pentágono no se limitaron al desarrollo de infecciones peligrosas. Según los documentos, una empresa farmacéutica estadounidense contratada por el Ministerio de Defensa estaba trabajando con el Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano para probar medicamentos no registrados específicamente en militares ucranianos.

Estos y otros hechos documentados se tratarán próximamente en una sesión informativa especial.
#Rusia, Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Octubrista (24 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *El Departamento de Estado pidió el fin de la expulsión de diplomáticos estadounidenses de Rusia
> ...
> *



Ya lo traduzco yo, que está acertando Rusia con los funcionarios de EEUU que está expulsando ahora, que probablemente están desarticulando y dejando inoperativos equipos de personas que necesitaba EEUU dentro de Rusia.


----------



## Michael_Knight (24 Mar 2022)

kerowsky1972 dijo:


> Este es burbu....fijo



... y retrasao.


----------



## keylargof (24 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Personalmente creo que ha sido almacén de munición explotando que puede haber afectado a algún buque



Yo por lo que veo, siendo analista de explosiones como soy, me parece que es una barbacoa normal y corriente, quizá han puesto demasiadas pastillas de iniciación de fuego pero ya.

Deben de estar celebrando el cumpleaños del hijo del comandante del barco, la típica barbacoa de cumpleaños, una tradición muy rusa.

Nada de que preocuparse chicos! Seguimos desnazificando!


----------



## Casino (24 Mar 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> Promotores, y demás follavacunas y follaucranianos.
> 
> ¡SUBIDÓN BESTIAL DE LA BOLSA RUSA EN SU REAPERTURA CON UN +10%!.
> 
> ...




el gato al caer del décimo se eleva un poco después de dar en el suelo, pero ya está muerto.

Luego vemos cómo va el tema y, como en esta guerra, a ver quién ríe el último.



Los follaputines lo tenéis todo. 





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

que dice el forero seronoser que le habéis petado el correo con mp´s pidiendo cambiar euros por rublos


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## cienaga (24 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Haciendo un mínimo de CSI por Internet veo que hay diferencias entre lo que dicen haber capturado y lo realmente capturado. lo que no le quito es lo de "bizarre" porque el conjunto que se ve en la foto no tiene ni pies ni cabeza.
> 
> El Krashuka-4 que pretenden haber capturado tiene las paredes exteriores en secciones mientras que lo normal es que sean lisas.
> 
> ...





paconan dijo:


> Si es raro, aparte que esta volteado de su posición original, lo que se ve es el techo del artefacto
> según los hexpertos del foro , dicen que si es una cocina , un generador diésel ,etc... ... a mi me parece mas un sistema de refrigeración y que pueda tener algún elemento de control?
> raro es, no creo que sean tan tontos de dejarse capturar tal aparato, antes le prenden fuego o lo vuelan



es una equipo de radio de AM d emucha potencia los cilindros horizontales que se ven son barras de ferrita con hilo enrollado como en las radios comunmente llamadas de transistores


----------



## Casino (24 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Fuente ukras dicen:
> 
> El barco anfibio de adivinación "Orsk" y los almacenes de apilamiento en el puerto de Timchas




¿el barco anfibio de adivinación no pudo adivinar lo que se avecinaba?





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## vil. (24 Mar 2022)

bangkoriano dijo:


> Liza Peskova, la hija del ministro Peskov:
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 997206



Y luego habrá quíen piense que no queremos que pierda Rusia... a ver... a ver... hostia, a ver... yo quiero... ays... que pierdan hostia y esas mocillas tengan que emigrar a lugares templados y coquetos como España, que aquí tenemos paella y más paella y el resto...


----------



## Michael_Knight (24 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Información del portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, Igor Konashenkov, a partir de las 9:00 horas del 24 de marzo de 2022
> 
> ▪ En la mañana del 24 de marzo, las unidades del ejército ruso habían tomado el control total de la ciudad de Izyum en la región de Kharkiv.
> 
> ...



Un mes después de la invasión los rusos anuncian a bombo y platillo que acaban de tomar un "ciudad" (40000 habitantes), situada a tan sólo 50 km de la frontera rusa y en una zona que según los mapas llevaba en poder ruso desde hace semanas.

Esta "guerra relámpago" está resultando un poco rara, ¿no?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Mar 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> Promotores, y demás follavacunas y follaucranianos.
> 
> ¡SUBIDÓN BESTIAL DE LA BOLSA RUSA EN SU REAPERTURA CON UN +10%!.
> 
> ...



Ñeñeñeññeñe que los rujsos se van al guanooooooo......

A ver que me pongo en modo troll rápido.

Si eres productor de petróleo o estás invadido o no hay manera de aruinarte, no hay otras opciones.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (24 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Putinas del foro el 25 de febrero: Kiev ya ha caído. Putin se va a hacer con el control de Ucrania en las próximas 24 horas.



Es como: Putin tiene cancer, debido a la sanciones le van a montar un golpe de Estado la semana que viene, van a entrar en default, les quedan municiones y gasolina para tres dias.

Pero al reves.


----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

id poniendo tutoriales de como disparar un ak12


----------



## keylargof (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Para dar envidia también, tipo "vosotros poniendo la calefacción a 17 grados, y nosotros aquí con la candela a tope".
> 
> 
> Qué maravilla lo del barco volando por los aires, era un objetivo largamente codiciado, a ver si hay más y mejores...



Es de lo mejor que he visto hasta ahora. Yo quiero ver caer a la cafetera esa de mierda que llaman portaaviones. Que con javelin lo mandas al fondo del Mar Negro


----------



## Yomateix (24 Mar 2022)

Lo del ataque con armas químicas por parte de Rusia sin ninguna base siempre ha venido por parte de Zelensky y de EEUU (que ya no sabe que inventar un dia es esto, al siguiente China se va a meter en la guerra, al siguiente se inventan....) para intentar meter como fuese a Europa directamente en la guerra. Si Zelensky no ha dudado en hacer que matasen de un tiro a un aliado (por supuesto catalogando de proruso sin pruebas) o un rival que lo critica muere en extrañas circunstancias o sanciona a sus rivales para quitarselos de encima, los partidos políticos que no le gustan los tilda de prorusos y los cierra y etc etc Es decir comportamiento de un dictador que no importa mandar a civiles a la guerra mientras el se esconde.

¿Que le impediría lanzar un ataque químico como están vendiendo de cara a la prensa tanto el como EEUU? Y evidentemente decir que quien lo lanzó fué Rusia. ¿A quien creería un EEUU que quiere que Europa se meta en la guerra y entre en depresión lo que favorece a EUU? Evidentemente sin una sola prueba demostrable creería a Zelensky y al final la Otan hace lo que quieren EEUU más Alemania, Reino Unido (y quizás Francia) Y Reino Unido ya sabemos que va a hacer lo que le diga EEUU.

Parece que lleven ya un tiempo preparando este escenario para poder después decir que si entraron fué por culpa de Rusia y que los avisaron en múltiples ocasiones de que de usar armas químicas ellos entrarían con todo en la guerra.


*La OTAN dará apoyo a Ucrania ante las "amenazas químicas y nucleares" de Rusia en la guerra*

La denuncia se produce minutos después de que el secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, advirtiera de que un ataque químico ruso en *Ucrania* "cambiaría enormemente la naturaleza" de la guerra que allí se libra y podría afectar también a países aliados vecinos.

"No voy a especular más allá de decir lo siguiente: cualquier uso de armas químicas cambiaría enormemente la naturaleza del conflicto, sería una flagrante violación de la ley internacional y tendría consecuencias generalizadas y severas".


----------



## arriondas (24 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Lo que va ser de risa es que cuando el gas se traiga de Estados Unidos al triple de precio, todo va a subir de precio y vamos a tener una inflación galopante. Recordemos que el gas no solo sirve para la calefacción sino para múltiples procesos industriales.



Es algo que muchos ignoran. La mayor parte del gas se destina a uso industrial, la calefacción es sólo un pequeño porcentaje. Así que con el GNL todo va a ser más caro, bastante más.


----------



## Aurkitu (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jojojo no te queda nada por ver, jojojo.
> 
> 
> Sinvergüenza.



Si es como en Siria, y al Assad, y no acaba en _seta_. Rusia tiene las de ganar. Nosotros como europeos perdemos de cualquiera de los formas, quizás más si Rusia pacta mal un final de las hostilidades y el conflicto se aplaza para dentro de unos años. En eso si te daré la razón aunque a ti te importe un mierda nuestro futuro. Tranquilo, tendrás que esperar al próximo conflicto, ciniquillo.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> ... y retrasao.



Hombre, mejor que el rollo " los rusos se comen los gatos de jambre ahora" ÉS.


----------



## _nadie_ (24 Mar 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> Promotores, y demás follavacunas y follaucranianos.
> 
> ¡SUBIDÓN BESTIAL DE LA BOLSA RUSA EN SU REAPERTURA CON UN +10%!.
> 
> ...



Amplio con enlace a energéticas 









Accionistas principales de acción de PJSC LUKOIL (LKOH.ME) - Yahoo Finanzas


Encuentra los accionistas directos, los accionistas institucionales y los accionistas de los fondos comunes de inversión de PJSC LUKOIL (LKOH.ME).




es-us.finanzas.yahoo.com


----------



## vil. (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> "*vosotros poniendo la calefacción a 17 grados*,..
> 
> ..




La parte por el todo... esa es la Patricia Botín, pero se refiere a los APOSENTOS DEL PUTO SERVICIO, que ocupan más de 6000 metros cúbicos de su chabolilla...

El español medio, igual que el camionero medio pone la calefacción a tope, especialmente cuando sube cuestas, que COHONES... JAJAJAJAJA


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## clapham5 (24 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> La guerra podría prolongarse durante un año:
> 
> Yuri Shulipa, director del Instituto para el Estudio de la Agresión Rusa, expresó su pronóstico................



Es el tiempo suficiente para que se vayan de Ucrania Occidental 10 millones de nazis y regresen a sus hogares en Ucrania Oriental 5 millones de ucranianos deetnia rusa . Si Putin quisiera solo el Este lo hubiera tenido facil . Solo necesitaba bombardear los puentes ( son menos de 30 ) sobre el rio Dnieper cortando en dos Ucrania . Putin quiere quedarse con toda Ucrania , pero necesita quitarse de encima 10 millones de nacionalistas ukros . Es la demografia , estupido . Si Kosovo hubiera tenido mayoria de poblacion serbia , no habria sido posible su Independencia
Cuanto mas cueste esta Guerra mas dificil sera para Putin ceder los territorios conquistados .


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> el gato al caer del décimo se eleva un poco después de dar en el suelo, pero ya está muerto.
> 
> Luego vemos cómo va el tema y, como en esta guerra, a ver quién ríe el último.
> 
> ...



Su picolero de guardia le comunica que:

Eso es más un deseo que una realidad, si produces petróleo dulce ya te pueden dar con todo que vas a vivir bien igual.


----------



## Yomateix (24 Mar 2022)

No se si es la noticia que pusisteis ayer u otra (os leí comentandolo pero no llegué a leer la noticia ni la cantidad de dinero) Vaya con este parlamentario Europeo que estaba al frente del sistema nuclear.....quien le habrá dado tanto dinero si esa era solo la calderilla que tenía en efectivo y que no podía ingresar en el banco por haberlo conseguido de forma ilícita. Cuantos políticos Ucranianos más habrán así.....

*Detenida en la frontera la mujer de un ex parlamentario ucraniano con 28 millones de dólares en billetes*
Se presentó en el puesto de control de *Vilok*, en la frontera con *Hungría*, como una más entre la multitud de refugiados ucranianos. Acompañada de su madre y de algunos guardaespaldas, llevaba consigo seis maletas con las que intentaba cruzar el paso fronterizo. Las sospechas del personal de aduanas húngaro fueron inevitables y, tras un registro, encontraron 28 millones de dólares y otros 1,3 millones de euros en efectivo.

Las autoridades se incautaron del dinero y han abierto una causa penal contra la mujer, *que justificó la suma con que necesitaba asistencia para el parto, dado que está embarazada*.

*El marido de la detenida, que lleva años al frente del sistema nuclear* y tendría acciones en las empresas de uranio del país, ha desmentido la noticia, y asegura que su esposa cruzaba la frontera porque está embarazada y tenía que dar a luz "Todo mi dinero lo tengo en bancos ucranianos, no he retirado nada", ha declarado el exparlamentario


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (24 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> id poniendo tutoriales de como disparar un ak12



Demasiado moderno; aqui solo nos van a llegar cetmes pero de los de madera.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> que dice el forero seronoser que le habéis petado el correo con mp´s pidiendo cambiar euros por rublos



Ostia, no me joda, confirme eso que yo también quiero rublos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Mar 2022)

_nadie_ dijo:


> Amplio con enlace a energéticas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Precio petróleo URAL…
122.00USD
+0.60 +0.49%


----------



## keylargof (24 Mar 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> Promotores, y demás follavacunas y follaucranianos.
> 
> ¡SUBIDÓN BESTIAL DE LA BOLSA RUSA EN SU REAPERTURA CON UN +10%!.
> 
> ...



Hay que reconoceros que vivís al límite, también que os cuesta aprender.

Se está gestando un owned que va a sonar la guantá en Vladivostok


----------



## vil. (24 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> China acelera la producción y desarrollo de la energía a base de hidrógeno líquido para su 14 plan quinquenal.
> Qué envidia ver a los chinos planificando y avanzando mientras occidente va improvisando al son de sus multinacionales parasitarias cotizadas y sus Estados válidos sin capacidad de iniciativa.




Y el vector ese con qué lo produce, porque si es con gas o cosa parecida es también para darles un premio...

Yo es que no creo en el PEAK-OIL, ni nunca he creído, pero si hubiese sido uno de sus activistas... a ver... es de coña...


----------



## Michael_Knight (24 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Brutal, y eso que están sólo "metiendo la puntita" en Ucrania y en la zona donde se supone que hay más prorrusos, como se les ocurra meterse con los blindados en el resto del país van a terminar como la "grande armée" de Napoleón en 1812.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Mar 2022)

Cada vez quedan menos nazis en Mariupol, el método checheno es muy efectivo…


----------



## arriondas (24 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Su picolero de guardia le comunica que:
> 
> Eso es más un deseo que una realidad, si produces petróleo dulce ya te pueden dar con todo que vas a vivir bien igual.



¿Quién manda en Negociudad? Pues eso. Un país con ingentes reservas de petróleo, gas, carbón, níquel, paladio, titanio, cereales, agua... Tienen de todo. Y miles de cabezas nucleares...


----------



## kenny220 (24 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Quién manda en Negociudad? Pues eso. Un país con ingentes reservas de petróleo, gas, carbón, níquel, paladio, titanio, cereales, agua... Tienen de todo. Y miles de cabezas nucleares...



Ah, pero recuerdas que era el enanito tecnológico el que hacia la magia? 

Ama, quien manda en negocio ciudad?


----------



## arriondas (24 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Ah, pero recuerdas que era el enanito tecnológico el que hacia la magia?
> 
> Ama, quien manda en negocio ciudad?



Y Europa necesita ese gas...


----------



## bakunin2020 (24 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Puede parecer broma, pero por lo menos por el norte hay una narcoregión que vive ya básicamente de eso…



Incluso hemos generado multinacionales lavando esos recursos, pero ahora somos buenos, sólo vendemos jerseys y chaquetas, también exportamos narcos paletos a la política nacional.


----------



## crocodile (24 Mar 2022)

Bolsa de Moscú abre disparada, indice MOEX sube casi un 8%


----------



## John Nash (24 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Y el vector ese con qué lo produce, porque si es con gas o cosa parecida es también para darles un premio...
> 
> Yo es que no creo en el PEAK-OIL, ni nunca he creído, pero si hubiese sido uno de sus activistas... a ver... es de coña...



De momento, gracias a las sanciones occidentales van a tener gas infinito o casi.


----------



## vil. (24 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Su picolero de guardia le comunica que:
> 
> Eso es más un deseo que una realidad, si produces petróleo dulce ya te pueden dar con todo que vas a vivir bien igual.



Hombre no... eso así no es tal cual

Venezolanos, argentinos, nigerianos, irakies, iranies, libios (hoy)...

Ahora tú me podrás decir:

Libios (con Gadafi), emiraties, kuwaities, saudies, qataries...

A los rusos en todo caso, se les podría más colocar en el primer grupo...

La verdad es la que es...


----------



## Michael_Knight (24 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Cada vez quedan menos nazis en Mariupol, el método checheno es muy efectivo…



Ah, ¿ya no es quirúrgico?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Ah, ¿ya no es quirúrgico?



Pues como en Siria…los que llevamos mucho tiempo en este foro sabemos como funcionan los rusos en sus guerras. Método checheno del poco a poco, y barrido de todo lo que se resiste…muy a lo Julio Cesar…


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Es de lo mejor que he visto hasta ahora. Yo quiero ver caer a la cafetera esa de mierda que llaman portaaviones. Que con javelin lo mandas al fondo del Mar Negro




Barcos ardiendo es muy pero que muy mediático.

No es sencillo, pero al fin se ha conseguido.

Y si ha sido negligencia Dimitri..pues no sé yo qué es más desmoralizante.

Creo que los responsables se han cogido una Zodiac y andan ya por la Micronesia, el enano tiene que tener un mosqueo...


----------



## vil. (24 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> De momento, gracias a las sanciones occidentales van a tener gas infinito o casi.



Tremendo consuelo para nosotros... ellos lo pueden tirar y nosotros tenemos que comprar burros que en coche y al coste de los hidrocarburos ya no nos da...


----------



## Nuzzo (24 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Bolsa de Moscú abre disparada, indice MOEX sube casi un 8%



La venta de acciones y los shorts estan prohibidos...


----------



## PutoNWO (24 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Bolsa de Moscú abre disparada, indice MOEX sube casi un 8%



Las criptomonedas están todas al ritmo del Bitcoin también, para arriba como un


----------



## John Nash (24 Mar 2022)

La gran unidad y consenso europeo:









José María Marín: "Francia exigió tener el control exclusivo del nuevo gasoducto y que lo pagara todo España"


José María Marín (Madrid, 1948) es catedrático de Economía Aplicada y ex presidente de la Comisión Nacional de Mercados y de la Competencia (CNMC) y rompe su silencio tras...




www.elmundo.es





*José María Marín: "Francia exigió tener el control exclusivo del nuevo gasoducto y que lo pagara todo España"*
El ex presidente de la CNMC relata por qué se frustró la interconexión clave en los Pirineos y asegura que la luz sería más barata en España con más energía nuclear.


----------



## paconan (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## uberales (24 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Las criptomonedas están todas al ritmo del Bitcoin también, para arriba como un
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 997233



Marketing troll de guerra. Pero los astronautas de amarillo.


----------



## keylargof (24 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Quién manda en Negociudad? Pues eso. Un país con ingentes reservas de petróleo, gas, carbón, níquel, paladio, titanio, cereales, agua... Tienen de todo. Y miles de cabezas nucleares...


----------



## WN62 (24 Mar 2022)

Francia se suma a la escalada nuclear. Algo se está moviendo, pues como además comentan otros foreros, ha aumentado mucho el tráfico aéreo militar en las últimas horas. 









La France renforce son niveau d'alerte et déploie trois sous-marins nucléaires en mer


La France vient de rehausser son niveau d'alerte en matière de dissuasion nucléaire. Désormais, trois des sous-marins dotés de cette arme sont en mer, une situation inédite.




www.franceinter.fr


----------



## damnun_infectum (24 Mar 2022)

¡La Virgen cómo le están arreando a ROSNEFT...!.

*+21%

¡ES UNA SANGRÍA, POR FAVOR, CIERREN LA BOLSA!.*


----------



## Burbujo II (24 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Hay que reconoceros que vivís al límite, también que os cuesta aprender.
> 
> Se está gestando un owned que va a sonar la guantá en Vladivostok


----------



## Zhukov (24 Mar 2022)

Parte de guerra de hoy, buenas noches, vaya este mensaje no se publicó









Parte de guerra 23/03/2022 informes y crónicas


Situación general: Prosigue la pausa en las operacionesmientras llegan refuerzos y se acumulan hombres y material para nuevas operaciones. Siguen los asedios de las ciudades cercadas, la lucha de p…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## arriondas (24 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 997235



Si esa es tu respuesta...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Mar 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> ¡La Virgen cómo le están arreando a ROSNEFT...!.
> 
> *+21%
> 
> ¡ES UNA SANGRÍA, POR FAVOR, CIERREN LA BOLSA!.*



Voy a mandar ahora la orden de vender mis acciones…es el momento…

Y comprar iberdrolitas con esas ganancias…


----------



## damnun_infectum (24 Mar 2022)

Nuzzo dijo:


> La venta de acciones y los shorts estan prohibidos...



*¿IGUAL QUE EN ESPAÑA NO...?.*


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


>





Gostoso!


Más!


----------



## bakunin2020 (24 Mar 2022)

_nadie_ dijo:


> Amplio con enlace a energéticas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues si que le están sentando mal las sanciones a Rusia. Y Blackrock y Vanguard group ¿qué dicen?.


----------



## vil. (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Barcos ardiendo es muy pero que muy mediático.



Al final vas a tener razón en todo... yo leo el marca día si y día también... hay guerra y destrucción por todos lados y es deportivo...

Hace unos días me voy al LIDL, sin lechugas, medio desavastecido... quise comprarme un poco de churrasco el Domingo y NADA DE CERDO se esperaba (Sí el domingo) ni ese día, ni para el resto de la semana... varias empresas cerradas por desavastecimiento... cláxones tocando por la ciudad, al menos donde vivo y...

En el Marca: la guerra... bueno, algo de Marquez también, poquillo, pero algo...

Qué cohones TIENES RAZÓN, donde se ponga una buena barbarie, que importan los problemas cotidianos... vajezas de la plebe esa que tiene que aguantar la PATRI...


----------



## keylargof (24 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


>



Gracias! Lo iba a buscar porque me lo estaba imaginando... son unos payasos de arte mayor


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Mar 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa…
El ejército ruso tomó el control de la ciudad de Izyum en la región de Kharkiv.
El General de División Igor Konashenkov dijo que se atacaron armas de largo alcance de alta precisión contra instalaciones militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania




__





Cargando…






tass.ru


----------



## paconan (24 Mar 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> Promotores, y demás follavacunas y follaucranianos.
> 
> ¡SUBIDÓN BESTIAL DE LA BOLSA RUSA EN SU REAPERTURA CON UN +10%!.
> 
> ...



Normal que suba
*el gobierno prohibió a los inversores extranjeros vender acciones locales y ordenó a su fondo de riqueza soberana comprar acciones*


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Al final vas a tener razón en todo... yo leo el marca día si y día también... hay guerra y destrucción por todos lados y es deportivo...
> 
> Hace unos días me voy al LIDL, sin lechugas, medio desavastecido... quise comprarme un poco de churrasco el Domingo y NADA DE CERDO se esperaba (Sí el domingo) ni ese día, ni para el resto de la semana... varias empresas cerradas por desavastecimiento... cláxones tocando por la ciudad, al menos donde vivo y...
> 
> ...





Ay que ver, mira estos ucranianos, no rendirse a la primera de cambio...

La barbarie la empezó Rusia hace un mes y la prolonga todos los días.


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## alcorconita (24 Mar 2022)

Un barco a tomar por culo? 

Ufff... esto se está yendo de madre muy rápidamente.


----------



## PutoNWO (24 Mar 2022)

Biden Junior


----------



## vil. (24 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Normal que suba
> *el gobierno prohibió a los inversores extranjeros vender acciones locales y ordenó a su fondo de riqueza soberana comprar acciones*



Con lo fácil que es coger tu banco central y regar con billetes a espuertas a los fondos y demás entidades financieras... putos rusos...


----------



## otroyomismo (24 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> La verdad que sí, y el de la izquierda diciendo; eso esque no ves la tele, no ves los telediarios y le dice el otro: pues claro que no.
> 
> Es la TV Catalana?



Si, uno de los canales minoritarios, 8TV. Al que habeis llamado burbu lo sigo en ese canal siempre que lo pillo de casualidad porque les canta las verdades del barquero en muchos temas a los que le ponen delante


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Normal que suba
> *el gobierno prohibió a los inversores extranjeros vender acciones locales y ordenó a su fondo de riqueza soberana comprar acciones*




Anda coño y yo que pensé que eran los inversores de todo el Planeta tratando de hacer negocio en el país que a partir de ahora va a ser el nuevo referente económico! (todo gracias al astuto Plan, cuya tapadera es lo de Ucrania)

Joder, ya me he venido abajo.


----------



## Burbujo II (24 Mar 2022)

*BRENT 123$*


----------



## vil. (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Ay que ver, mira estos ucranianos, no rendirse a la primera de cambio...
> 
> La barbarie la empezó Rusia hace un mes y la prolonga todos los días.



Nuevamente tengo que concederte la razón... a UCRANIANOS habíamos de traer para conducir nuestros camiones, verías tú como incluso pagando de su bolsillo y a su coste la DISTRIBUCIÓN en este país nos iba a permitir a algunos comer el churraco...

Jodidos vividores de camioneros... 

Y sí, tienes razón esos camioneros son la puta avanzadilla de los rusos, sin ellos yo habría comido churraco... sabes que cohones tuve que comer????, unos putos huevos que me dió un vecino, eso sí de gallina propia y tal...

Putos rusos...


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (24 Mar 2022)

Izium ha quedado totalmente despejada de tropas ucranianas. Es un lugar crucial, porque puede permitir el embolsamiento del ejercito ucraniano del Donbass
t.me/intelslava/23321


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (24 Mar 2022)

Nuzzo dijo:


> La venta de acciones y los shorts estan prohibidos...



que la venta de acciones esta prohibida y entonces como se compran


----------



## damnun_infectum (24 Mar 2022)

El nivel de los follavacunas follaucranianos:

Ese subidón en la energía rusa, y su bolsa en general, ÚNICAMENTE PUEDE DEBERSE A EL GATO QUE CAE:

RUSIA HA PERDIDO LA GUERRA Y EL CONTROL DE SU ECONOMÍA.

Lo demuestra que nuestras bolsas pierden hasta los calzones blancos, y que el poder adquisitivo en nuestras economias occidentales es de pre-guerra.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Mar 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> El nivel de los follavacunas follaucranianos:
> 
> Ese subidón en la energía rusa, y su bolsa en general, ÚNICAMENTE PUEDE DEBERSE A EL GATO QUE CAE:
> 
> ...



Nuestras economías están en estado de guerra desde hace dos años…así mejor.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (24 Mar 2022)

aaaaameeeeeeego


----------



## vil. (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Anda coño y yo que pensé que eran los inversores de todo el Planeta tratando de hacer negocio en el país que a partir de ahora va a ser el nuevo referente económico! (todo gracias al astuto Plan, cuya tapadera es lo de Ucrania)
> 
> Joder, ya me he venido abajo.



Por favor, que cada vez te doy más credibilidad y me metes chungo miedo... que blasestone se pira del ladrillo patrio, que mira que tengo alguna cosilla y me veo una chunga bajada de la inversión... amos no me hodas...


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Nuevamente tengo que concederte la razón... a UCRANIANOS habíamos de traer para conducir nuestros camiones, verías tú como incluso pagando de su bolsillo y a su coste la DISTRIBUCIÓN en este país nos iba a permitir a algunos comer el churraco...
> 
> Jodidos vividores de camioneros...
> 
> ...




Jajajaja follarrusos impenitente, aunque te cortaran los brazos le echarias la culpa a la sierra...


----------



## Bartleby (24 Mar 2022)

Que nivelazo el del periodista informando sobre una guerra. Ese bolso de Dolce & Gabbana o de Louis Vuitton, seguro que se lo compraron a un vendedor ambulante negro a quien los polacos no le dejan acceder a Polonia.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (24 Mar 2022)

”We must secure the existence of our people and a future for white children”.

✊ @whitelivesmatter818

@wlmforum818


----------



## damnun_infectum (24 Mar 2022)

Pero no era el gato que cae ruso...?, ja,ja,ja.

Vaya,...reservas de petróleo usanas cayendo a plomo en la más absoluta de las mierdas.

Petróleo y gas ruso subiendo como la espuma.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Mar 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Dios!! es que los guardaban en ríos?
> Que astutos los gabachos



Existen los diques secos.

Ya sabes... labores de reparación, mantenimiento....


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

El barco de Chanquetoski se ha ido a pique.


----------



## Burbujo II (24 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Por favor, que cada vez te doy más credibilidad y me metes chungo miedo... que blasestone se pira del ladrillo patrio, que mira que tengo alguna cosilla y me veo una chunga bajada de la inversión... amos no me hodas...



Non ti preoccupare.

El ladrillo nunca baja.

Si hay guerra subirá más todavía como valor refugio.

Si llegamos a pelearnos por las cucarachas del parque, en ese momento el m2 llegará a un millón de euros o media tonelada de horo.

En caso de arrase nucelar, entonces será la finca la que valga minolles.

Tú tranqui, sigue comprando zulos, garajes o trasteros, es lo mejor que hay en la vida.

Ánimo.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (24 Mar 2022)

Escombridos dijo:


> Si que lo es, ¿ O fue 93%? .... Bueno en todo caso fue una mayoría "espectacular"



Más increíble que espectacular.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> A @delhierro Es que las cosas de Palacio , van despacio .
> El 24 de Febrero empezo la Invasion rusade Ucrania y HOY , 23 de Marzo , empezo la III Guerra Mundial . Los que pensaban que Putin iba de farol cuando dijo que si Occidente no desmilitarizaba a Ucrania lo haria Rusia se equivocaron .
> Los que pensaban que Putin iba de farol cuando advirtio que podria dejar de vender su gas y su petroleo por dolares o euros se equivocaron .
> Los que pensabanque Putin no se atreveria a anexionarse Ucrania se van a equivocar . El Oblast de Kerson acaba de adoptar de facto el rublo ruso como moneda oficial , es cuestion de tiempo que se declare " Independiente " de Ucrania .
> ...



Solo dices gilipolleces.
Como que rusia va a tirar nukes por que no tiene nada que perder???? Ellos son inmortales, son inmunes a la radiación?? Si tiran nuke, comeran nuke de vuelta. Ya es requetesabido que perdemos todos.
Vaya tela, este el nivel de tu esquizofrenia??
Por cierto, estamos perdiendo todos.... pero el loco zar va perdiendo por goleada. Lo poco que se filtra ya es bastante relevante, y se supone que es la punta del iceberg.


----------



## vil. (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jajajaja follarrusos impenitente, aunque te cortaran los brazos le echarias la culpa a la sierra...



No, no tío no me malintrepetes... yo a la sierra no le iba a echar la culpa... al que la maneja sí... hostia tío, no seas mal pensado... que coño SOY CONSCIENTE que la sierra no tiene vida propia...

Pero coño si te veo a ti mirando como la aplica el que la maneja y en lugar de darle un par de hostias, me animas a mí a resistir... 

Y conste que te agradezco el esfuerzo en la garganta que me dedicas, pero caray, hombre échame una manilla, ¿no tío???... que si en lugar de gritar, te pones a darle de leches, creeré honestamente que me ayudas, pero si me animas... a ver... más creo que lo tuyo es guasa y recochineo que otra cosa, ¿no tío???


----------



## Azrael_II (24 Mar 2022)

Con qué arma han destruido el Navy Alligator Class , veo que tiene más de 100 metros , es un buen bicho.

Han bastado misiles antitanque?


----------



## Evangelion (24 Mar 2022)

Bueno el MOEX con muchas restricciones a ventas y cortos, empezó subiendo un 10% ahora ya va por un 6.6% y bajando...¿se le está acabando el dinero al banco central ruso para comprar? Ahora son las 10.25


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Polonia sigue insistiendo en provocar a Rusia de todas las maneras posibles, mira que es difícil ser más lacayo y rastrero además de tonto útil.
> Si Polonia entra en Ucrania no creo que los rusos sean tan cuidadosos y no se lo pensaran dos veces antes de arrasarla a bombazos.



Correran a las tropas polacas a bombazos, hasta la frontera, a lo largo de la historia lo han hecho muchas veces.




PD- Decir que saben tratar a los polacos es sintetizar demasiado, tampoco se lo merecen, pero son los tontos utiles de los usanos.


----------



## Azrael_II (24 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


>



Boicot?
Como lo han hundido?


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> ¡Yo he decidido que quiero ser millonario! Y no siento nada y la cuenta corriente sigue igual !!



En las iglesias y las mezquitas dicen tambien muchas cosas increibles. Y te dan miedo??? las vas a prohibir?? te asusta que la gente piense o diga lo que le apetece??
Estamos uno no, veinte pasos por delante de paises atrasados, pero si no te gusta esto, puedes irte a cualquiera de ellos.


----------



## Leros (24 Mar 2022)

Hoy era la reunión de la OTAN no? A que hora es y que se espera de la reunión ?
Hoy puede ser un día importante


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (24 Mar 2022)

EL EMBAJADOR DE RUSIA DICE QUE POLONIA HA BLOQUEADO LAS CUENTAS BANCARIAS DE LA EMBAJADA - RIA


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Correran a las tropas polacas a bombazos, hasta la frontera, a lo largo de la historia lo han hecho muchas veces.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 997265
> 
> ...



Los tontos utiles de los Rusanos tambien estan por todas partes


----------



## Octubrista (24 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> aaaaameeeeeeego



Je, je... como Rusia (que no lo hará) exija oro en lingotes, uno sobre otro, a cambio de gas y petróleo, las risas van a desencajar mandíbulas.


----------



## Bartleby (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## vil. (24 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Non ti preoccupare.
> 
> El ladrillo nunca baja.
> 
> ...



Te digo, tengo un vecino preocupadillo por los lobos, misería que nos están inyectado algunos... el buen hombre despotrica contra los defensores de este animalillo... yo le digo, tranqui colegui, los del BLASESTONE este están inyectando cantidades en comprar montes y a más lobos y demàs fauna más abaratamiento del suelo patrio... 

Es lo que hay... yo siempre con los BLASESTONES...


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Mar 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Pagarán, pagarán. Si no, me viene a la cabeza lo que Kutuzov prometió a los franceses tras la retirada de Moscú: ¡comeréis carne de caballo!
> 
> Y en eso está todo el otanfato.



Oh, que memorable secuencia de aquella obra de arte soviética "Guerra y paz" de Sergei Bondarchuk, Kutuzov diciendo a su estado mayor: "Les dijo a los turcos que se comerian sus caballos y los franceses se comerán sus caballos". La tremenda hecatombe equina de la retirada de Moscu dejo a Napoleón sin caballeria para siempre.


----------



## Aurkitu (24 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> aaaaameeeeeeego



El gen _pirata_ de las islas.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No, no tío no me malintrepetes... yo a la sierra no le iba a echar la culpa... al que la maneja sí... hostia tío, no seas mal pensado... que coño SOY CONSCIENTE que la sierra no tiene vida propia...
> 
> Pero coño si te veo a ti mirando como la aplica el que la maneja y en lugar de darle un par de hostias, me animas a mí a resistir...
> 
> Y conste que te agradezco el esfuerzo en la garganta que me dedicas, pero caray, hombre échame una manilla, ¿no tío???... que si en lugar de gritar, te pones a darle de leches, creeré honestamente que me ayudas, pero si me animas... a ver... más creo que lo tuyo es guasa y recochineo que otra cosa, ¿no tío???



Mira, te conozco de hace años ya, de lo de Siria (no sé por qué no me sigues ignorando ya, te lo aconsejo), no me cuentes películas, detrás de todo "ayqueverlaquesehaliadoestohayquepararloya" hay un follarrusos con el culo ardiendo porque la "operación especial" ha salido como el culo.

Vais de pacifistas?

Saca las putas tropas de Ucrania YA!

Hipócritas, sólo os jode ver las pérdidas rusas, no os veo diciendo "pobres soldados ucranianos muertos".

NO HABER EMPEZADO ESTE INFIERNO, SINVERGÜENZAS.

Y Putin no quiere pararlo hasta que tenga ciertos objetivos agarrados, hace como que quiere negociar pero todos sabemos que a día de hoy, aún no.


----------



## Burbujo II (24 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Te digo, tengo un vecino preocupadillo por los lobos, misería que nos están inyectado algunos... el buen hombre despotrica contra los defensores de este animalillo... yo le digo, tranqui colegui, los del BLASESTONE este están inyectando cantidades en comprar montes y a más lobos y demàs fauna más abaratamiento del suelo patrio...
> 
> Es lo que hay... yo siempre con los BLASESTONES...



Naaaaada.

Que se compre tres garajes, y hustec dos almacenes.

Y to arreglao.


----------



## WN62 (24 Mar 2022)

Dicen que el ministro de defensa ruso Shoigu lleva desaparecido 12 días. Hablan de problemas de corazón... Arritmias? Coronarias? Una bala? 








Russia’s Ministry of Defense Head Sergei Shoigu reportedly missing, hasn't made public appearances in 12 days


The head of Russia’s Ministry of Defense Sergei Shoigu reportedly disappeared and hasn't made public appearances in 12 days as Russian President Vladimir Putin continues a witch hunt of his inner circle as the invasion of Ukraine continues.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## arriqui (24 Mar 2022)

Offtopic.

De como entiendo eso del PIB. Ruso.

Menú degustación del Bulli
Croqueta desestructurada con hoja de canónigos y trufa tostada. (10 gramos)
250 leuracos
bebida aparte
(Coger reserva con 2 meses de antelación)

Menú de carretera en restaurante "el asturiano".
Olla fabada a servir a voluntad.
Cachopo de ternera empanado que no te cabe en el plato y bandeja de patatas fritas.
Medio litro de arroz con leche
Botella de vino y litro de casera.
25 pelotes


----------



## vil. (24 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Je, je... como Rusia (que no lo hará) exija oro en lingotes, uno sobre otro, a cambio de gas y petróleo, las risas van a desencajar mandíbulas.



Que no lo hará???... pues yo creo que lo del borrach... digo primer ministro inglés es la contestación a lo de los rublos... tú pides como pagar y nosotros tenemos tu oro...

La cosa se va a poner bonita cuando los rusos paguen sus deudas con un recibo a ese oro y al tiempo exijan oro para el pago de su gas...

Quíen ha declarado la guerra a quíen...


----------



## Dylan Leary (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Agradece que les tanga las elecciones todos los años a los comunistas. Con esos nos íbamos a cagar .....



Con esos el fracaso habría sido más notorio.
Se habrían repartido más la pasta para yates y el ridiculo habría sido mayor aun.


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Mar 2022)

Sea lo que sea, pienso que la guerra en Ucrania occidental, sera mucho mas destructiva, no solo por las tropas de la Otan, los rusos no se frenaran para proteger a la poblacion civil, la explicacion es que si atacas con todo, provocas una avalancha de 10.000.000 de refugiados ucranianos huyendo de los combates...

PD- Los dos bandos van a por todas, desgraciadamente.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

WN62 dijo:


> Dicen que el ministro de defensa ruso Shoigu lleva desaparecido 12 días. Hablan de problemas de corazón... Arritmias? Coronarias? Una bala?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Está en el muelle con el extintor apagando el fuego del barco...


----------



## Evangelion (24 Mar 2022)

La subida del MOEX se queda ahora en un 5.6%.....¿se acaban los rublos señores se acaban?


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Invasor orcochecheno capturado



Estos son los que no tienen miedo de morir?? que les espera el cielo lleno de virgenes.
Huelo la mierda desde aqui.


----------



## Ricardiano (24 Mar 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> Promotores, y demás follavacunas y follaucranianos.
> 
> ¡SUBIDÓN BESTIAL DE LA BOLSA RUSA EN SU REAPERTURA CON UN +10%!.
> 
> ...



La bolsa rusa subirá como todas las bolsas en procesos inflacionarios y destrucción de una divisa. Aclaro, esta subida no es real, de hecho la bolsa sigue bajando en términos reales, ya que tus rublos respecto al día del cierre de la bolsa valen mucho menos.

Además de la bolsa, los ladrillos también se van a revalorizar, y cualquier otro activo. Son las dos mejores maneras de proteger tus ahorros, entendiendo como perder lo menos posible, salvo que puedas comprar oro o divisas extranjeras aunque sea en el mercado negro.

Y este es otro problema. En realidad no sabemos cuál es la cotización real de rublo porque básicamente nadie lo quiere. Una buena manera sería ver el mercado negro que ya debe estar montándose en Rusia. Ahí veríamos el cambio real respecto al dólar o al euro.

La bolsa rusa subirá nominalmente pero el que esté allí metido perderá y mucho, claro que peor es tener rublos bajo el colchón. Y de eso va el tema. Añádele que no deben quedar casi inversores extranjeros, desde luego no quedarán grandes, de ahí las caídas previas al cierre de la bolsa. 

Pero vamos podéis ver el caso argentino o si quieres en bolsa el caso de suiza cuando devaluaron la moneda respecto al euro.


----------



## vil. (24 Mar 2022)

arriqui dijo:


> Offtopic.
> 
> De como entiendo eso del PIB. Ruso.
> 
> ...



Y luego os preguntareis porque Patricia Botín le pone a su servicio la calefacción a 17 grados... es que no puede ser... semejante barbaridad entre pecho y espalda y luego a ver quíen sube un café al salón de la casa... mamonazos, apesebrados, focas gordas... a 12 grados os la debían poner...


----------



## Casino (24 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Su picolero de guardia le comunica que:
> 
> Eso es más un deseo que una realidad, si produces petróleo dulce ya te pueden dar con todo que vas a vivir bien igual.




LOL

supongo que por eso viven tan bien los rusos

Como les gustaría que sus gobernantes robaran solo al nivel que roba nuestro PPSOE, que están a la cabeza del robo según los estándares occidentales.



Saludos y SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Michael_Knight (24 Mar 2022)

Europa no abandona al pueblo ucraniano y continúa el envío de armamento:

- *Suecia *envía *5000 *SAAB AT4 antitanque 
- *Alemania *envía *2000 *Panzterfaus 3
- *Reino Unido *envía* 6.000 *misiles defensivos y 30 millones de dólares en ayuda militar.

Atentos que en breve veremos mucha más chatarra rusa por los campos y ciudades ucranianas.


----------



## peñadelaguila (24 Mar 2022)

WN62 dijo:


> Dicen que el ministro de defensa ruso Shoigu lleva desaparecido 12 días. Hablan de problemas de corazón... Arritmias? Coronarias? Una bala?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Té con un poquito de Polonio...


----------



## uberales (24 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Polonia sigue insistiendo en provocar a Rusia de todas las maneras posibles, mira que es difícil ser más lacayo y rastrero además de tonto útil.
> Si Polonia entra en Ucrania no creo que los rusos sean tan cuidadosos y no se lo pensaran dos veces antes de arrasarla a bombazos.
> Esto pinta cada vez peor.
> EEUU no se va a quedar quieto ante el enorme desafío de Rusia y va a convertir Europa en un gigantesco matadero.



Es decir un país aliado de Polonia, en una situación como ésta no puede ayudar a reforzar la frontera de Polonia. Eso sí Bielorrusia y Rusia pueden moever las trpas como les convenga, ellos no tienen nunca la culpa...


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Tanque con el motor parado y más abandonado que despacho de Zelinsky en Kiev.
> 
> Pura propaganda. Los ucros toman tanques propios que no funcionan, le pintan la Z, y hacen el videíto para TikTok.
> 
> En Internet ya deben estar por tomar Moscú y todo.



Como te escuece


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Europa no abandona al pueblo ucraniano y continúa el envío de armamento:
> 
> - *Suecia *envía *5000 *SAAB AT4 antitanque
> - *Alemania *envía *2000 *Panzterfaus 3
> ...





Afganistán va a ser Disneyland al lado de ésto...


----------



## vil. (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Mira, te conozco de hace años ya, de lo de Siria (no sé por qué no me sigues ignorando ya, te lo aconsejo), no me cuentes películas, detrás de todo "ayqueverlaquesehaliadoestohayquepararloya" hay un follarrusos con el culo ardiendo porque la "operación especial" ha salido como el culo.
> 
> Vais de pacifistas?
> 
> ...



No, jamás de los jamases me vas a ver a mí discutir que el de la Sierra que me corta el brazo es un jodido cabrón por no ser pacifista... te lo juro, yo le tengo por hi de puta por usar la sierra, no porque no sea pacifista, hostia...

A mí lo que me hode de todo esto es que TU no haces nada más que ANIMARME mientras me corta los brazos... tú te quedas ahí quietecito animándome, pero... NO MAS...

Y cuidado que yo entiendo perfectamente porque el de la sierra me quiere hoder, que no digo yo que yo sea el santo varón inocente, no que no es eso... pero lo TUYO es de traca, me animas a mí y mientras deja que lo haga...

No me resultas creible, por eso... y valoro tu amistad y tal, pero... QUIETO COMO PUTA EN BUSCA DE PASTA... no es amor lo que sientes RIC...


----------



## arriqui (24 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Y luego os preguntareis porque Patricia Botín le pone a su servicio la calefacción a 17 grados... es que no puede ser... semejante barbaridad entre pecho y espalda y luego a ver quíen sube un café al salón de la casa... mamonazos, apesebrados, focas gordas... a 12 grados os la debían poner...



Es que una cosa es el postureo y otra quitar el hambre.

Ecoñomia burbujarra aplicada.


----------



## Trajanillo (24 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Ya lo traduzco yo, que está acertando Rusia con los funcionarios de EEUU que está expulsando ahora, que probablemente están desarticulando y dejando inoperativos equipos de personas que necesitaba EEUU dentro de Rusia.



Hay acciones por parte de EEUU y la UE que parecen diseñados por niños, sobretodo estas cosas, coño expulsas a diplomaticos rusos y cuando ellos expulsan los tuyos te pones a llorar, coño es que Occidente se ha convertido en un colegio de Infantil.


----------



## Dylan Leary (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## alnitak (24 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Información del portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, Igor Konashenkov, a partir de las 9:00 horas del 24 de marzo de 2022
> 
> ▪ En la mañana del 24 de marzo, las unidades del ejército ruso habían tomado el control total de la ciudad de Izyum en la región de Kharkiv.
> 
> ...




esto se acaba.. los ukros estan ya dandolo todo 

estas cosas acaban en colapso de los defensorea de repente...


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> En la 2, un "periodista" hace nada, pidiendo lanzar nukes sobre Moscú. Así, en crudo



Se empieza a ver la realidad. 

El 98% estamos como la avestruz.

En la tele rusa hablan con normalidad de tirar nukes a la UE. Nos parecia de locos. Aquí ya estamos despertando.


----------



## amcxxl (24 Mar 2022)

*BDK "Saratov" pr.1171 "Tapir" (año 1966) , ardiendo en el puerto de Berdyansk

*A las 07:45 en el puerto de Berdyansk, durante la descarga, nuestros grandes barcos de desembarco Saratov, Caesar Kunikov, Novocherkassk fueron atacados por un cohete Tochka-U. 
Se desconocen las pérdidas de "Saratov", un incendio local continúa en la popa, debido a la amenaza de una explosión de municiones, la linea de flotacion del barco se hundio 5 m. 
"Kunikov" y "Novocherkassk" resultaron dañados y se hicieron a la mar, pérdidas: 
"Kunikov" 8 personas resultaron heridas, "Novocherkassk" 3 murieron, 3 resultaron heridas
*
















*


----------



## Dylan Leary (24 Mar 2022)

The Russian occupiers fired on the center of Kharkiv from the Black Sea using Caliber missiles. According to the head of the Kharkiv Regional State Administration (https://tsn.ua/ato/centr-harkova-ob...rya-raketami-kalibr-ochilnik-ova-2018404.html)

"44 shellings, artillery, tanks, mortars, etc., and 140 times we were fired at from multiple rocket launchers. That is, we call it a stable situation," said Sinegubov. At the same time, the most critical point of the region remains the city of Izyum.


----------



## explorador (24 Mar 2022)

Otro para la cazuela


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Obviamente ninguna zapprrata me va decir a mi lo que tengo que postear.
> 
> Yo muestro las consecuencias reales para los rusos de la agresión a Ucrania. Si no te gusta, pa que lo miras tontoloscojones.



Para decir que el no esta a favor ni en contra, pero que bla bla bla....
En un foro de guerra que espera ver????
Yo te agradezco cada uno de tus post. Sigue asi.

P.D. No soporto a los tibios que encima quieren dar lecciones a los demás.


----------



## Dylan Leary (24 Mar 2022)

The United Kingdom has introduced (Foreign Secretary announces 65 new Russian sanctions to cut off vital industries fuelling Putin’s war machine) new sanctions against Russia and Belarus.

Sanctions were imposed on Gazprombank, Alfa-Bank, Russian Railways, the country's defense companies, as well as the Ministry of Defense of Belarus and the Minsk Tractor Plant.

Personal restrictions were imposed on Sberbank chairman Herman Gref and billionaire Oleg Tinkov.


----------



## vil. (24 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Naaaaada.
> 
> Que se compre tres garajes, y hustec dos almacenes.
> 
> Y to arreglao.



Hostia, que vive en una aldea dónde le sobrna almacenes y garajes y los de BLASESTONE ya han comprado en la city todo... en dónde vive le sobra campo, pero.. ahí sí con lo de los lobos y demás la cosa puede ser una buena inversión... TIERRAS, TIERRAS Y MAS TIERRAS... ahí es dónde van los del BLASESTONE ese y ahí es donde le digo al bueno de mi vecino que debe ir él...


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Mar 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Se te olvida el coche que tiene detrás lleno de agujeros de bala......


----------



## El Exterminador (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Mira, te conozco de hace años ya, de lo de Siria (no sé por qué no me sigues ignorando ya, te lo aconsejo), no me cuentes películas, detrás de todo "ayqueverlaquesehaliadoestohayquepararloya" hay un follarrusos con el culo ardiendo porque la "operación especial" ha salido como el culo.
> 
> Vais de pacifistas?
> 
> ...



No vendas la piel del oso antes de cazarlo, si hubierais condenado a los asesinos de odessa(y tampoco hostigado todo sentimiento ruso) y no bombardeado y asesinado a civiles en el dombass, financiando y creando batallones nazis como azov o bandera(se os olvida que este simpático personaje fue asesino de miles de judíos y polacos) ...os hubierais ahorrado estos acontecimientos, quien a hierro mata a hierro muere.


----------



## arriondas (24 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Hay acciones por parte de EEUU y la UE que parecen diseñados por niños, sobretodo estas cosas, coño expulsas a diplomaticos rusos y cuando ellos expulsan los tuyos te pones a llorar, coño es que Occidente se ha convertido en un colegio de Infantil.



Acciones propias de mentes infantiles, inmaduras, caprichosas, y sobre todo hipócritas. De alguien que está acostumbrado a hacer lo que la da la gana, y que se enrabieta cuando le pagan con la misma moneda. No es serio.


----------



## vil. (24 Mar 2022)

arriqui dijo:


> Es que una cosa es el postureo y otra quitar el hambre.
> 
> Ecoñomia burbujarra aplicada.



Quitar el hambre dices... pero si el menú ese del "asturiano" le quita el hambre a como poco 10 ucranianos y no menos de 20 rusos... hostia...


----------



## Cui Bono (24 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> *BDK "Saratov" pr.1171 "Tapir" (año 1966) , ardiendo en el puerto de Berdyansk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boouuuuuum!! 
¿Ka sío, ka sío? Un Tochka-U seguro que no.


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Mar 2022)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Puede ser una bala dum dum , legal para caza incluso en españa (pero prohibida para la guerra), allí la gente tiene armas podría ser un civil con su rifle de cazar .



En cualquier guerra si te cogen con municion civil de caza, te ejecutan al instante sin juicio previo.

PD- La municion militar es blindada, no se hace fragmentos cuando impacta, la de caza tiene las puntas de material blando con un alma de plomo interior y al impactar como minimo se desprende esa cubierta en dos partes, los francotiradores utilizan municion civil de empresas finlandesas y suecas, por su calidad y homogeniedad, *pero siempre cartuchos con las balas-puntas blindadas.*


----------



## Argentium (24 Mar 2022)

*La ministra de asuntos exteriores del reino unido Truss: seguiremos apretando la tuerca a la economía rusa para ayudar a que Putin fracase en ucrania; no habrá tregua.*
10:21 || 24/03/2022


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Se empieza a ver la realidad.
> 
> El 98% estamos como la avestruz.
> 
> En la tele rusa hablan con normalidad de tirar nukes a la UE. Nos parecia de locos. Aquí ya estamos despertando.




Desesperación se llama.

Eso de volver a los 90 no mola, por mucho que aquí nos quieran vender que los rusos tienen el pecho de lata...


----------



## Bartleby (24 Mar 2022)

La solución al conflicto de Ucrania cada vez más cerca, aparece el arma más letal, aparece el batallón de élite de "abajo firmantes". Pedro Almodovar, Antonio Banderas y Marisa Paredes, firman un manifiesto por la paz en Ucrania









Pedro Almodóvar, Antonio Banderas o Marisa Paredes firman un manifiesto por la paz en Ucrania


Este escrito reivindica, entre otros puntos, el envío de armas al país para su autodefensa.



www.huffingtonpost.es


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (24 Mar 2022)

_Cada quien tiene su opinión, pero a mí el Tu-214SR (Doomsday Plane) y todos estos patrones de vuelo no me parecen movimientos normales de la Fuerza Aérea Rusa._


----------



## amcxxl (24 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Sea lo que sea, pienso que la guerra en Ucrania occidental, sera mucho mas destructiva, no solo por las tropas de la Otan, los rusos no se frenaran para proteger a la poblacion civil, la explicacion es que si atacas con todo, provocas una avalancha de 10.000.000 de refugiados ucranianos huyendo de los combates...
> 
> PD- Los dos bandos van a por todas, desgraciadamente.



las tropas de Donbass al final iran a tomar Ucrania Occidental y les devolveran a los nazis los 8 años de bombarderos


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> No vendas la piel del oso antes de cazarlo, si hubierais condenado a los asesinos de odessa(y tampoco hostigado todo sentimiento ruso) y no bombardeado y asesinado a civiles en el dombass, financiando y creando batallones nazis como azov o bandera(se os olvida que este simpático personaje fue asesino de miles de judíos y polacos) ...os hubierais ahorrado estos acontecimientos, quien a hierro mata a hierro muere.



Tranquilo, si la cosa va de escalar, se escalará, amigo.

No se debe matar moscas a cañonazos, pero bueno, ya puestos, que mueran unas cuantas decenas de miles de rusos más, y se hunda su PIB a la mitad.

No problema.

Total, según los rusos, esto no es una Guerra, es una operación especial.


----------



## Bartleby (24 Mar 2022)

*Sánchez sugiere a China que adopte un papel "constructivo" en la guerra de Ucrania*
*El presidente del Gobierno se pronuncia a su llegada a la cumbre extraordinaria de la OTAN que analiza la respuesta que han de seguir dando los aliados a la invasión rusa*









Sánchez acude a la cumbre de la OTAN con la propuesta de que China medie ante Rusia


El presidente del Gobierno defiende a su llegada a la reunión que China debe tener un "papel constructivo" en la resolución del conflicto




www.laprovincia.es


----------



## kenny220 (24 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Y Europa necesita ese gas...



Y Rusia al enanito tecnológico.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Boouuuuuum!!
> ¿Ka sío, ka sío? Un Tochka-U seguro que no.



*MEGABOOM*


----------



## LeeMarvin (24 Mar 2022)

Es una broma?


----------



## NS 4 (24 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Joer .... a mi también ..... vaya cenizo de tio ....





Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Las unidádes de drones rusas tienen una ardua labor por delante...espero sus MC esten bien trillados ya...despues de Siria sobre todo.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Mar 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


>



AH que los nazis tambien pueden ser rojos???
Bien, ya van abriendo la mente estos prorusos.
Ahora los escuadrones de la muerte Rusos que van en retaguardia para matar a los soldados que quieran desertar son.... decirlo conmigo.... bien alto.......NAZIS¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Ah, no sé, pregunta al que empezó la escalada metiendo 200.000 soldados en otro país.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Mar 2022)

Fuente ukra:

La viceministra de Defensa, Hanna Malyar, confirmó la destrucción del barco enemigo "Orsk" cerca de Berdyansk. Este barco fue llamado un gran objetivo, que fue destruido.

Según Hanna Malyar, esta nave es bastante poderosa. Hasta el momento, el viceministro de Defensa no ha informado sobre lo que había a bordo del barco destruido, ya que solo el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania puede publicar esta información.

Hanna Malyar habló sobre la escala del objetivo alcanzado por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. El viceministro de Defensa afirmó que el barco de desembarco destruido puede transportar hasta 20 tanques, 45 vehículos blindados de transporte de personal o 400 personas, es decir, paracaidistas.

Lo que sea que haya a bordo del barco que fue destruido esta mañana ya no está allí.


----------



## El Exterminador (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Tranquilo, si la cosa va de escalar, se escalará, amigo.
> 
> No se debe matar moscas a cañonazos, pero bueno, ya puestos, que mueran unas cuantas decenas de miles de rusos más, y se hunda su PIB a la mitad.
> 
> ...



Poco van a poder escalar más los ucranianos, y la OTAN lamentablemente para occidente, nada puede hacer, solo condenar y sancionar, y me da a mí que rusia saldrá reforzada, por lo pronto allí la gasofa a 35 céntimos y ahora Europa a pagar en rublos...la jugada no está saliendo como pensaba EEUU y europa


----------



## amcxxl (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## arriondas (24 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Y Rusia al enanito tecnológico.
> Ver archivo adjunto 997295



Ellos verán, que se suele decir...


----------



## Lma0Zedong (24 Mar 2022)

Las cosas parece que no están yendo nada bien en Rusia, y no lo digo yo, sino Medinksy en la prensa rusa: Vladimir Medinsky - Wikipedia



MOSCÚ, 24 de marzo. / Km2. El Occidente colectivo empuja a Rusia a la destrucción, hoy en día la existencia misma del país está en juego. Así lo ha anunciado este jueves el consejero de presidencia, Vladímir Medinsky, en la segunda reunión de la Comisión Interministerial de educación histórica.

*"Hoy en día, la existencia misma de Rusia como civilización rusa está en juego. Veo pocas analogías al momento de hoy en la historia. Tiempos difíciles, en la víspera de febrero de 1917, año 1989-el colapso de la URSS. Eso es lo que nos impulsa el Occidente colectivo. < ... > Nos empujan a la destrucción del sistema político, a la destrucción del país", dijo Medinsky.*

Destacó que los acontecimientos actuales fueron el resultado de 15 años de "lavado de cerebro" en Ucrania, en cuya versión "Rusia es un enemigo desde hace siglos".

El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, anunció el 24 de febrero la realización de una operación militar especial en respuesta al llamamiento de ayuda de los líderes de las repúblicas de Donbass. Hizo hincapié en que los planes de Moscú no incluyen la ocupación de los territorios ucranianos, el objetivo es la desmilitarización y la desnazificación del país


Fuente: https://tass.ru/politika/14167939


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (24 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> aaaaameeeeeeego



Ellos son expertos en asuntos de reservas de oro.

Que se lo digan a Venezuela.


----------



## amcxxl (24 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Fuente ukra:
> 
> La viceministra de Defensa, Hanna Malyar, confirmó la destrucción del barco enemigo "Orsk" cerca de Berdyansk. Este barco fue llamado un gran objetivo, que fue destruido.
> 
> ...



Ucranianos haciendo el ridiculo como siempre

no es el "Orsk" sino el "Saratov" que ni siquiera estaba en el puerto (eran "Saratov", "César Kunikov" y "Novocherkassk")

el Saratov es un barco sovietico chatarroso de 1966, seguramente por eso lo estan usando para llevar municiones

el barco no se ha hundido, simplemente lo han inundado 5 metros para evitar la explosion de toda la carga en el puerto, cuando se apague se ponen las bombas y se reflota.



Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Ellos son expertos en asuntos de reservas de oro.
> 
> Que se lo digan a Venezuela.



son expertos en robar desde tiempos de Francis Drake (como minimo)


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . Corea del Norte lanza un proyectil desconocido hacia el mar de Japón



Cada vez es más jodido postear algo bueno de los Ruskys eh ..........


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Venga troll, al ignore



Tienes la piel muy fina......


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Mar 2022)

Chechenos la misma actitud que los mercenarios Call of Duty


----------



## paconan (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## otroyomismo (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Mira, te conozco de hace años ya, de lo de Siria (no sé por qué no me sigues ignorando ya, te lo aconsejo), no me cuentes películas, detrás de todo "ayqueverlaquesehaliadoestohayquepararloya" hay un follarrusos con el culo ardiendo porque la "operación especial" ha salido como el culo.
> 
> Vais de pacifistas?
> 
> ...



Por simple curiosidad, pedias tambien la finalizacion de la guerra no declarada en el Donbass desde 2014?


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> No creo que los rusos realicen un ataque preventivo devastante contra Europa sin una provocacion. Si inicia un intercambio convencional seria la señal para parapetarse unas semanas durante en primer envite nuclear, y a continuación actuar en consecuencia.
> Siendo espeleólogo, madmaxista y burbujero y viviendo en una zona con 8000 cuevas en un radio de una hora en coche, sería absurdo no meter un par de bidones herméticos en una cueva poco conocida y poco accesible a un cuarto de hora de mi casa para resistir un mes con la parienta si la cosa se pone fea.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 997096
> ...



Una cueva profunda es el refugio nuclear mas barato y si tiene agua puedes tirarte tres meses a la sombra, tranquilamente, madmaxista y lonchafinista al maximo !!!.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Mar 2022)

Fuente ukra:

Las autoridades ucranianas acordaron la apertura de 7 corredores humanitarios el jueves 24 de marzo. Las personas serán sacadas de los "puntos calientes" a ciudades más seguras.

La ministra para la Reintegración de los Territorios Ocupados Temporalmente, Irina Vereshchuk, habló sobre las rutas de evacuación, informa el Canal 24.

De Mariupol a Zaporozhye

La evacuación se llevará a cabo en 55 autobuses de Berdyansk. El lugar de encuentro es un polideportivo en la calle Melitopol Highway, 27. Allí también llegará un camión cisterna para renovar el abastecimiento de combustible en la gasolinera. Direcciones de repostaje:

Avenida Vostochny, 5A;
Calle de la autopista Melitópol, 87B.
También traerán nuevos productos y medicamentos a la sede de los residentes de Mariupol.

Otras rutas de escape

De Pologi a Zaporozhye (el lugar de recogida es el ayuntamiento);
Melitopol - Zaporozhye (reunión cerca de la estación de bomberos No. 9);
Bolshaya Dymerka, Bogdanovka - Brovary;
Makarov - Zhitomir;
Bervitsa - Brovary (las personas deben cruzar de forma independiente hasta el puente entre los pueblos de Mokrets y Zavorichi y cruzar el río Trubezh en dirección a la calle Sovkhoznaya).


----------



## Zhukov (24 Mar 2022)

Buen resumen estratégico









Россия переходит к новой фазе операции на Украине


Ровно месяц назад, в ночь на 24 февраля мировая история совершила крутой поворот – Россия начала специальную военную операцию на Украине. Какую тактику использовала российская армия, какие виды вооружений внесли главный вклад в продвижение наших войск и как будут развиваться события в ближайшее...




k-politika.ru


----------



## Bartleby (24 Mar 2022)

Llevo varias semanas escuchando como políticos y expertos dicen que la guerra de Putin es una guerra contra los valores europeos. Luego veo imágenes como esta.


----------



## Trajanillo (24 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Solo dices gilipolleces.
> Como que rusia va a tirar nukes por que no tiene nada que perder???? Ellos son inmortales, son inmunes a la radiación?? Si tiran nuke, comeran nuke de vuelta. Ya es requetesabido que perdemos todos.
> Vaya tela, este el nivel de tu esquizofrenia??
> Por cierto, estamos perdiendo todos.... pero el loco zar va perdiendo por goleada. Lo poco que se filtra ya es bastante relevante, y se supone que es la punta del iceberg.



Están arrinconando tanto a Rusia que les están dejando sin nada que perder, ya lo dijeron. Si Rusia no existe el resto tampoco...


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (24 Mar 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> Poco van a poder escalar más los ucranianos, y la OTAN lamentablemente para occidente, nada puede hacer, solo condenar y sancionar, y me da a mí que rusia saldrá reforzada, por lo pronto allí la gasofa a 35 céntimos y ahora Europa a pagar en rublos...la jugada no está saliendo como pensaba EEUU y europa


----------



## Trajanillo (24 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> EL EMBAJADOR DE RUSIA DICE QUE POLONIA HA BLOQUEADO LAS CUENTAS BANCARIAS DE LA EMBAJADA - RIA



Pues que hagan lo mismo con la embajada en Rusia...


----------



## Burbujo II (24 Mar 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Por simple curiosidad, pedias tambien la finalizacion de la guerra no declarada en el Donbass desde 2014?



¿La pedías tú?

O estabas con los Doritos pajeándote con Soraya.


----------



## otroyomismo (24 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Europa no abandona al pueblo ucraniano y continúa el envío de armamento:
> 
> - *Suecia *envía *5000 *SAAB AT4 antitanque
> - *Alemania *envía *2000 *Panzterfaus 3
> ...



A ver lo que tardan los ruskis en reventar el nuevo almacen


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Fuente ukra:
> 
> La viceministra de Defensa, Hanna Malyar, confirmó la destrucción del barco enemigo "Orsk" cerca de Berdyansk. Este barco fue llamado un gran objetivo, que fue destruido.
> 
> ...




Claaaaro.

Además era viejo, feo, gastón...


La mañana era fría en el muelle, el incendio ha venido hasta bien a los que había por allí para calentarse.


Ajedrez y Plan!!


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Están arrinconando tanto a Rusia que les están dejando sin nada que perder, ya lo dijeron. Si Rusia no existe el resto tampoco...



Arrinconar es perder una guerra????? Que ha empezado el????
Si toma esa opción final, quiere decir que la podría tomar en cualquier momento, que es un loco. Y ante eso da igual lo que haga el resto del mundo.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> A ver lo que tardan los ruskis en reventar el nuevo almacen





Sí sí, y le van a poner un cartelito.


----------



## arriondas (24 Mar 2022)

Es que es muy raro. Con la corbeta al lado... Nos han intentado colar tantos bulos y de tan baja calidad, que resulta difícil dar credibilidad a todo lo que venga de los hoholes.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Mar 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Lo del ataque con armas químicas por parte de Rusia sin ninguna base siempre ha venido por parte de Zelensky y de EEUU (que ya no sabe que inventar un dia es esto, al siguiente China se va a meter en la guerra, al siguiente se inventan....) para intentar meter como fuese a Europa directamente en la guerra. Si Zelensky no ha dudado en hacer que matasen de un tiro a un aliado (por supuesto catalogando de proruso sin pruebas) o un rival que lo critica muere en extrañas circunstancias o sanciona a sus rivales para quitarselos de encima, los partidos políticos que no le gustan los tilda de prorusos y los cierra y etc etc Es decir comportamiento de un dictador que no importa mandar a civiles a la guerra mientras el se esconde.
> 
> ¿Que le impediría lanzar un ataque químico como están vendiendo de cara a la prensa tanto el como EEUU? Y evidentemente decir que quien lo lanzó fué Rusia. ¿A quien creería un EEUU que quiere que Europa se meta en la guerra y entre en depresión lo que favorece a EUU? Evidentemente sin una sola prueba demostrable creería a Zelensky y al final la Otan hace lo que quieren EEUU más Alemania, Reino Unido (y quizás Francia) Y Reino Unido ya sabemos que va a hacer lo que le diga EEUU.
> 
> ...



¿Anfeto no es consciente de que si se estalla la guerra nuclear, todos los nucleos urbanos del Califato Banderamico donde no haya tro'pas rusas recibiran un misil de 3 megatones, que el Califato Rubio quedará como la superficie de Venus?


----------



## explorador (24 Mar 2022)

Hace dos días ya habian intentado los ucranianos volar el puerto pero les interceptaron el misil, hoy han dado de pleno


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


>



Me descojono.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Qué va, el tema es que a Rusia solo le queda escalar vía nukes, y eso no lo va hacer, los gerifaltes aprecian su vidorra.

La OTAN no se va a meter, no le hace falta, tiene una vía Ho Chi Minh que da gusto lo que entra por ahí cada noche...


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (24 Mar 2022)

*Josep Borrell, sobre la guerra en Ucrania: «Todo se va a decidir en los próximos 15 días»*

*· "Ucrania ha inventado una manera de hacer la guerra muy efectiva"*
*· "Rusia no quiere sentarse a negociar nada, lo que quiere es ocupar terreno"*
*· "Cerrar el espacio aéreo significaría que la OTAN empezara a derribar aviones rusos"*










Josep Borrell: "Todo se va a decidir en 15 días"


El jefe de la Diplomacia europea considera determinante enviar más armas a Ucrania para que pueda resistir y forzar que Rusia se siente a "negociar...




www.eldebate.com


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> ¿La pedías tú?
> 
> O estabas con los Doritos pajeándote con Soraya.



Pero si tú te pajeabas con Leire Pajín.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Hace dos días ya habian intentado los ucranianos volar el puerto pero les interceptaron el misil, hoy han dado de pleno



Era cuestión de ir probando, formas hay varias, la OTAN estará asesorando de lo lindo.


----------



## uberales (24 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> La solución al conflicto de Ucrania cada vez más cerca, aparece el arma más letal, aparece el batallón de élite de "abajo firmantes". Pedro Almodovar, Antonio Banderas y Marisa Paredes, firman un manifiesto por la paz en Ucrania
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Proputin y antiputin en esto estamos de acuerdo, propongo una conjunta para pagar un billete de avión a todos estos tirititeros y que estén en fuego cruzado.


----------



## vil. (24 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> ¿La pedías tú?
> 
> O estabas con los Doritos pajeándote con Soraya.



Hoder... alguien que dice las putas verdades... contigo estoy...

Menos pedir y más hacer...

Quieres salvar al comediantes y a los ucranianos... paalla te vayas a ayudarlos...

Quieres que el Tito Putin gane, pues pallá te vayas...

Aquí lo que toca son los camiones y el churrasco del domingo, que es lo que NOS TOCARÍA resolver y el precio de la gasofa...


----------



## ProfeInsti (24 Mar 2022)

Ucrania acusa a Rusia de usar bombas de fósforo en ataques contra la región de Lugansk.


----------



## Trajanillo (24 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Acciones propias de mentes infantiles, inmaduras, caprichosas, y sobre todo hipócritas. De alguien que está acostumbrado a hacer lo que la da la gana, y que se enrabieta cuando le pagan con la misma moneda. No es serio.



Eso mismo, han estado tanto tiempo haciendo y deshaciendo con países de medio pelo que cuando uno de su tamaño militarmente les contesta pues a llorar, es una sociedad enferma hasta sus raíces.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En cualquier guerra si te cogen con municion civil de caza, te ejecutan al instante sin juicio previo.
> 
> PD- La municion militar es blindada, no se hace fragmentos cuando impacta, la de caza tiene las puntas de material blando con un alma de plomo interior y al impactar como minimo se desprende esa cubierta en dos partes, los francotiradores utilizan municion civil de empresas finlandesas y suecas, por su calidad y homogeniedad, *pero siempre cartuchos con las balas-puntas blindadas.*



Las balas de los rifles de caza suelen ser semiblindadas o blindadas. Si no para caza mayor .....


----------



## Dylan Leary (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## uberales (24 Mar 2022)

Rusia no va a tirar ninguna nuke sobre país otan, porque sino ellos también acaban mal. Por no hablar que China también les mandaría a tomar por culo. Otra cosa es que haga una prueba nuclear en nueva zembla o sitios despoblados.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Mar 2022)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> Es una broma?



Vaya un retrasado, y que he visto bolsos de dolce gabana ...... vaya tela


----------



## Trajanillo (24 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Sánchez sugiere a China que adopte un papel "constructivo" en la guerra de Ucrania*
> *El presidente del Gobierno se pronuncia a su llegada a la cumbre extraordinaria de la OTAN que analiza la respuesta que han de seguir dando los aliados a la invasión rusa*
> 
> 
> ...



Yo creo que Antonio Sanchez lo que tiene que hacer es callarse y no meternos en más lios.


----------



## tomasjos (24 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> ¿La pedías tú?
> 
> O estabas con los Doritos pajeándote con Soraya.



Esta buenisima


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Mar 2022)

Como en Siria, detrás llegan los equipos del desminado…


Las minas de la OTAN suministradas a Ucrania se parecen bastante a las usadas en Siria, con lo cual facilita la labor de los rusos…las conocen bien.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (24 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pues que hagan lo mismo con la embajada en Rusia...



ellos no tienen un pavo


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Mar 2022)

Pentágono: el ejército ucraniano hizo retroceder a parte de las fuerzas rusas de Kiev por 25 kilómetros


fuente ukra


----------



## tomasjos (24 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Pero si tú te pajeabas con Leire Pajín.



Pajin es un ejemplo de inútil metido a político, como Carromero pero en el PSOE


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (24 Mar 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> A ver lo que tardan los ruskis en reventar el nuevo almacen



A veces la realidad de la guerra no es tan bonita como en las pelis o el call of dutty
La mayor parte acabara en los stock rusos y quien sabe sino en manos de nuestros enemigos


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAjsEPp4Cv79oc04ER_oMVQ


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> básicamente necesitas un montón de revistas, cinta americana, muchos tubos de superglue y un montón de armas blancas cuantas mas mejor, cuando salgas la calle forrado de revistas atadas con cinta americana para minimizar las heridas cuando vuelvas de masacrar, quitarte revistas curar heridas con superglue y asi día a día



El papel de periodico y el tablero de ajedrez, sera parte del equipo acorazado del guerrero madmaxista postnuclear...

PD- Hay que protegerse con una armadura casera, de los walking dead.


----------



## K0laps0 (24 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Como en Siria, detrás llegan los equipos del desminado…
> 
> 
> Las minas de la OTAN suministradas a Ucrania se parecen bastante a las usadas en Siria, con lo cual facilita la labor de los rusos…las conocen bien.



Lo del fosforo blanco lo veo por todos los lados, no tengo claro que sea verdad, pero lo que no veo es que se quejen los medios de desinformación del minado que tambien son armas prohibidas y de esto si que hay imagenes de como se desmina lo que han plantado las fuerzas ucranianas.

Y lo de las minas antibuque a la deriva ya veras el cachondeo cuando un buque comercial se tope con una en el bosforo.....


----------



## Mig29 (24 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


>



Los italianos nos vuelven a comer la tostada. 
Luego algunos dicen que Sánchez es un visionario: Cabrea al vecino que nos vende gas a buen precio y que puede hacer palanca frente a nuestro vecino enemigo. Empodera al enemigo que ahora nos ve mas débiles aun.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## otroyomismo (24 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> ¿La pedías tú?
> 
> O estabas con los Doritos pajeándote con Soraya.



Pero que tonto eres

Un abrazo, amor


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Mar 2022)

Opciones de repartición de Ucraina





El viceprimer ministro polaco, Yaroslav Kaczynski, fue el primero en hablar sobre la posibilidad de traer “fuerzas de paz” a Ucrania el 16 de marzo:

Creo que se necesita una misión de mantenimiento de la paz de la OTAN, quizás algún tipo de sistema internacional más amplio, pero una misión que también pueda defenderse y que opere en Ucrania.
Tenga en cuenta que se trataba de las fuerzas de paz de la OTAN, y no de los "cascos azules" bajo los auspicios de la ONU. Dado que, en paralelo, hubo una acumulación de tropas y vehículos blindados en la frontera con Ucrania desde Rumania, y los húngaros de Transcarpacia se dirigieron al presidente Viktor Orban con una solicitud de protección y comenzaron los preparativos para un referéndum popular, asumimos que Europa del Este por primera vez realmente maduró para regresar realmente a las fronteras de 1939.

Todo es tan transparente y obvio que no ven, o mejor dicho, tienen miedo de hablar en voz alta solo en Kiev. Por otro lado, el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergey Lavrov, afirmó en texto sin formato que la entrada de tropas de la OTAN en el oeste de Ucrania para “crear un cuartel general en Lviv” y permanecer allí es inaceptable y podría conducir a un enfrentamiento con las Fuerzas Armadas rusas:

Nuestros colegas polacos ya han dicho que habrá una cumbre de la OTAN ahora y que se deben enviar fuerzas de paz. Espero que entiendan de lo que están hablando. Este será el choque muy directo entre las fuerzas armadas rusas y la OTAN, que todos no solo querían evitar, sino que decían que, en principio, nunca debería tener lugar.
En la misma línea, el diputado de la Duma estatal rusa de Rusia Unida, Vladimir Shamanov, quien anteriormente dirigió las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas, se pronunció y advirtió que las "fuerzas de paz de la OTAN" se enfrentarían con ataques de Calibre, aviación y artillería. En este contexto, la información de que una gran agrupación de tropas bielorrusas se concentra cerca de Brest, en cuyos vehículos blindados se aplican signos distintivos especiales en forma de cuadrados rojos. Probablemente, su objetivo será detener rápidamente la entrada de tropas extranjeras en Galicia y Volyn, o detenerlas en una línea determinada, más allá de la cual no podrán ir.

Esto es exactamente de lo que me gustaría hablar con más detalle. En primer lugar, uno debe entender que los ataques que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas pueden infligir a las tropas extranjeras que cruzaron la frontera de Ucrania occidental no conducirán automáticamente al estallido de la guerra con la Alianza del Atlántico Norte. El bloque de la OTAN es formalmente “defensivo” en su estructura, y el artículo 5 de su Carta entra en vigor en caso de ataque en el territorio de uno de sus miembros. Ucrania no es tal, por lo tanto, en lugar de una guerra con toda la Alianza del Atlántico Norte, Rusia puede entrar en conflicto armado con varios de sus miembros por separado. No hay nada bueno en esto, que fue advertido por el Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de la Federación de Rusia, Sergey Lavrov. Pero, ¿debe todo necesariamente seguir el camino de la escalada?

Por un lado, si los planes de la OTAN son traer "fuerzas de paz" a Ucrania occidental sin unir partes de ella, respectivamente, a Polonia, Rumania y Hungría, entonces ese escenario es muy indeseable para Rusia. De hecho, aparecerá otro enclave terrorista en Europa del Este, una especie de Idlib-2, custodiado y provisto de armas por los países de la Alianza del Atlántico Norte. Galicia y Volhynia se convertirán en una fuente de constante amenaza terrorista y militar para la antigua Ucrania, que permaneció bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, así como para la vecina Bielorrusia. En general, no se espera una vida tranquila.

Por otro lado, si la introducción de las "fuerzas de paz" de la OTAN implica un análogo del "escenario de Crimea", tal resultado puede tener más ventajas que desventajas para casi todas las partes. Expliquemos esta idea con más detalle.

*En primer lugar* , la introducción de tropas extranjeras en el oeste de Ucrania, digan lo que digan, será una puñalada en la espalda para el régimen de Kiev y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Los vecinos europeos demostrarán que están protegiendo sus intereses nacionales, pero no los ucranianos.

*en segundo lugar*, la aparición en Transcarpacia y Bucovina, en Galicia y Volinia de tropas húngaras, rumanas y polacas dará a Moscú el derecho de legalizar su presencia militar en Ucrania. De hecho, el bloque de la OTAN se moverá aún más hacia el Este de lo que estaba en el momento del anuncio del "ultimátum de Putin". En respuesta, el Kremlin podrá construir una nueva frontera del Estado de la Unión ya a lo largo de los límites ocupados por las "fuerzas de paz de la OTAN", convirtiendo la antigua Plaza en su nuevo Distrito Militar.

*En tercer lugar*, la reunificación de Ucrania occidental con Hungría, Polonia y Rumania según el "escenario de Crimea" tendrá una gran importancia geopolítica. En este caso, no solo nuestro país, donde estuvo inscrita en 2014, resultará ser el “invasor”. Esto también permitirá solucionar el problema de la desnazificación de la antigua Plaza. Todavía no explicamos realmente cómo debería tener lugar exactamente esta desnazificación. Llevar a todos los criminales ante la justicia, prohibir las actividades de las organizaciones nacionalistas: todo esto, por supuesto, es bueno. Pero, ¿cómo reformatear las mentes de las personas cuyos cerebros estuvieron llenos de rusofobia durante 31 años de “independencia” y 8 años posteriores a Maidan?

¿Cómo, por ejemplo, desnazificar y establecer, si no pro-ruso, al menos neutralmente, la conciencia de los habitantes de Ucrania Occidental? Incluso la poderosa URSS con su poderosa economía, el aparato administrativo y la ideología estatal no pudieron hacer frente a los occidentales. Ellos, en la primera oportunidad, votaron por la secesión de la Unión Soviética, fueron los primeros en usar los símbolos nazis y pidieron que los rusos fueran puestos cuchillos. Lo siento, por supuesto, pero la Federación Rusa moderna, que ni siquiera tiene una ideología, tal tarea simplemente no está a la altura. ¿Y que hacer? ¿Dejar contingentes militares en Galicia y Volhynia, a quienes periódicamente se les disparará por la espalda? Esta será una fuente de problemas constantes para el Ministerio de Defensa de RF y los ataúdes de los militares rusos. Sin fin y fin.

En este contexto, la reunificación de Galicia y Volhynia con Polonia es la solución más racional. No hay que arrepentirse de este “Kemsky volost”, no es nuestro mentalmente y nunca volverá a ser así. Si este territorio, después de los resultados del referéndum, se convierte oficialmente en parte de la República de Polonia, entonces Varsovia, y no Moscú, asumirá la responsabilidad de restaurar y mantener el orden allí, la restauración y el mantenimiento posterior. Dejemos que los polacos decidan por sí mismos cómo asimilar a los occidentales y tratar los problemas de restitución. Lo mismo puede decirse de Transcarpacia y Bucovina. Después de Crimea, hay algo de justicia histórica en el hecho de que los vecinos de Europa del Este les quitarán sus territorios ancestrales, digan lo que digan, todavía hay.

La reunificación de Ucrania Occidental con Europa, entre otras cosas, permitirá a los ucranianos comunes elegir entre Ucrania y Rusia. Si lees sus comentarios, muchos de ellos quieren sinceramente unirse a la UE. El problema es que la UE no necesita a Ucrania como miembro de pleno derecho, lo máximo es una eterna asociación europea. Si las cosas van de acuerdo con el “escenario de Crimea”, entonces los ucranianos proeuropeos que odian tanto a Rusia que no pueden comer, se registrarán para obtener dinero en algún lugar de Transcarpacia, Bucovina o Galicia, y eventualmente recibirán su pasaporte europeo. Los que estén dispuestos a seguir viviendo y cooperando con Rusia se quedarán. La elección es personal y puramente voluntaria.

Quizás, para el ex Square, después de la finalización de la operación militar especial, tal resultado será el escenario más favorable. Así es, pensando en voz alta.

Autor: Serguéi Marchhetsky


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (24 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


>



Grazie Antonio!


----------



## Trajanillo (24 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Arrinconar es perder una guerra????? Que ha empezado el????
> Si toma esa opción final, quiere decir que la podría tomar en cualquier momento, que es un loco. Y ante eso da igual lo que haga el resto del mundo.



Quien esta perdiendo la guerra, la militar lo dudo mucho que la esten perdiendo en tweeter seguro que ganan lo ucros, me refiero economicamente les están dejando sin salida, como hicieron con Alemania en el 18 que trajo despues lo que trajo.


----------



## arriondas (24 Mar 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> A veces la realidad de la guerra no es tan bonita como en las pelis o el call of dutty
> La mayor parte acabara en los stock rusos y quien sabe sino en manos de nuestros enemigos
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAjsEPp4Cv79oc04ER_oMVQ



Las repúblicas de Donetsk y Lugansk utilizan mucho material capturado a los ucros. Es posible que los rusos también lo hagan. Otra parte, vendida a terceros... por parte de los batallones nazis, que no dejan de ser una industria en si misma; si los reclutas israelíes han vendido armas a los palestinos, los quinquis tatuados... ni te cuento.


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Mar 2022)

*La OTAN expresó su preocupación porque la mayoría de las armas suministradas no llegan a las unidades de combate de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sino que terminan en manos de diversos grupos paramilitares y extremistas.*


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Mar 2022)

Lo sabia:


----------



## Trajanillo (24 Mar 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> ellos no tienen un pavo



Los polacos no tienen un pavo?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (24 Mar 2022)

Curioso track












Bombardier Global Express - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Pinovski (24 Mar 2022)

Hilo recopilatorio de follarrusos haciendo el ridículo por apostar por un país de borrachos y drogadictos (Primer Mes de Guerra)


PARA QUE QUEDE CONSTANCIA ETERNA 24 de Febrero @Zhukov https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/hamijo-zhukov.1711740/# (Deslogearse para leerlo si Fuckoff te tiene en el Ignore) @abdecker...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Mar 2022)

Teresa Ribera dinamitó la intención de bajar impuestos a la gasolina para no ayudar a coches contaminantes


----------



## Cui Bono (24 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ucranianos haciendo el ridiculo como siempre
> 
> no es el "Orsk" sino el "Saratov" que ni siquiera estaba en el puerto (eran "Saratov", "César Kunikov" y "Novocherkassk")
> 
> ...



Allí estaba hace tres días.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es que es muy raro. Con la corbeta al lado... Nos han intentado colar tantos bulos y de tan baja calidad, que resulta difícil dar credibilidad a todo lo que venga de los hoholes.



Está claro que cuando la URSS no se tenían que tragar estos disgustos...prohibido filmar y aquí esto no ha pasado nunca.

La verdad escuece en un país que lleva 100 años con ella vetada "ej que es por el bien de nuejtros camaradas, si no, baja la moral ".


Y mucho más que vas a ver reventar, ganapán.

Ahora, que siempre podrá ser cosa de Jólibu, Soros, Raticulin...si te jode demasiado, como es el caso del hundimiento del Pacomkin de hoy.


----------



## elCañonero (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Qué va, el tema es que a Rusia solo le queda escalar vía nukes, y eso no lo va hacer, los gerifaltes aprecian su vidorra.
> 
> La OTAN no se va a meter, no le hace falta, tiene una vía Ho Chi Minh que da gusto lo que entra por ahí cada noche...



Es Rusia quien tiene loa misiles hipersónicos. El único que solo tiene nukes para escalar son el resto, pero tu a tu bola


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (24 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *La OTAN expresó su preocupación porque la mayoría de las armas suministradas no llegan a las unidades de combate de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sino que terminan en manos de diversos grupos paramilitares y extremistas.*



Hotia, que coincidencia, como en Siria.


----------



## tomac (24 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *La OTAN expresó su preocupación porque la mayoría de las armas suministradas no llegan a las unidades de combate de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sino que terminan en manos de diversos grupos paramilitares y extremistas.*



No se podía saber.


----------



## Argentium (24 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> China acelera la producción y desarrollo de la energía a base de hidrógeno líquido para su 14 plan quinquenal.
> Qué envidia ver a los chinos planificando y avanzando mientras occidente va improvisando al son de sus multinacionales parasitarias cotizadas y sus Estados válidos sin capacidad de iniciativa.



Es que en Occidente las Multinacionales son las dueñas de los Estados, las autoridades "democráticamente elegidas" son meramente sus empleados, y así nos va, y como ya no queda nada por saquear en el Tercer Mundo ahora nos toca ser saqueados democráticamente a los europeos, es lo que tiene no tener cojones, carácter aniñado, estupidizados sistemáticamente, etc., un buen trabajo de , ajo y agua, saludos.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

elCañonero dijo:


> Es Rusia quien tiene loa misiles hipersónicos. El único que solo tiene nukes para escalar son el resto, pero tu a tu bola





Déjalos ya de los jipersónicos cuñadiles, hombre, que parece el argumento de un sobrinillo en el patio del cole.


Qué puta matraca, el bálsamo de Fierabrás, jajajaj jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja.


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> y espérate cuando lancen las nukes, nos lanzan unos rayos cósmicos tuneados trending topping que eliminan todo lo nucelar y la pólvora y misiles dejan de funcionar y volvemos a las guerras de matar a mano.



Antes de llegar los icbms, recibiremos un ataque de pulso electromagnetico, Burbuja.info dejara de funcionar y todo lo que tenga electronica tambien, quien tenga un puto Seat Panda 4x4 sera el puto amo.






Ataque de pulso electromagnético - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Michael_Knight (24 Mar 2022)

¿Y este señor quién es?, veo en wikipedia que sus hechos vitales más destacables fue ser batería del grupo punk "sin Dios" y ser afiliado de IU.


----------



## Cui Bono (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Claaaaro.
> 
> Además era viejo, feo, gastón...
> 
> ...


----------



## Albion (24 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *La OTAN expresó su preocupación porque la mayoría de las armas suministradas no llegan a las unidades de combate de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sino que terminan en manos de diversos grupos paramilitares y extremistas.*



Hostia puta, lo que llevamos diciendo aquí desde que se empezó a repartir armamento OTAN entre las tropas ucranianas (y la población). Burbuja, siempre en la vanguardia del pensamiento estratégico global.


----------



## arriondas (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Está claro que cuando la URSS no se tenían que tragar estos disgustos...prohibido filmar y aquí esto no ha pasado nunca.
> 
> La verdad escuece en un país que lleva 100 años con ella vetada "ej que es por el bien de nuejtros camaradas, si no, baja la moral ".
> 
> ...



La guerra de Twitter. Qué pena que Saddam no lo tuviese...

Para lo que ha quedado el periodismo...


----------



## vil. (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> ..La OTAN no se va a meter, no le hace falta, *tiene una vía Ho Chi Minh *que da gusto lo que entra por ahí cada noche...



Ves es que lo malo de gente como tú, no es el bando, ni siquiera el interés... es la estupidez...

Tú crees que el Rusia la que está defendiendo y cubriendo gastos del gobierno UCRANIANO, y la que está palmando pasta a troche y moche...

Lo que yo veo es que Ucrania está siendo financiada para poder pagar los gastos de una guerra que COMO NO GANE no va a pagar Rusia... pero no sólo de la guerra, sino los generales, dado que la economía del día a día está probablemente paralizada y si no se hunde es porque alguien la está soportando... Tú quíen cohones crees que es????...

Tú crees que cada día que pasa los rusos se desangran pagando a su ejército que está al lado de sus fronteras una invasión a un país vecino... y no eres consciente de lo que cuesta cada día de puta subsistencia PARA EUROPA de la resistencia UCRANIANA...

Lo que tú incapacidad INTELECTUAL no te permite ver es que NOSOTROS no somos el vietcom... Rusia es el vietcom... nosotros al igual que el tio Sam estamos allí financiando la guerra y cuando ya no nos queden medios para fianciarla nos tendremos que ir... y Rusia no va a pagar un puto centavo de lo allí invertido...

Tù crees que Rusia va lenta... y algùn militar ya advirtió que la guerra ya la ganó y ahora está gestionando su victoria, que es además adecuada sea lenta, ya que eso permite AUMENTAR los costes generales para los FINANCIADORES de la guerra y ADEMÁS eliminar de un tajo toda su capacidad militar en Ucrania y política de futuro dado que los poco elementos que queden con vida de la que sería la oposición a Rusia se tendrán que pirar... con lo cual es una MEMEZ seguir ahí sin ton, ni son...

Y no es que Putin para esto se tenga que esforzar mucho en pensar... que no es eso... te bastaría con hechar un vistazo en la calle y preguntar a la gente cúan interesada está con lo de Rusia... ahora en cuanto empiece a tocar el bolsillo y lo haga fuertemente vas a ver lo que sucedió en EE.UU. cuando el Vietnam... y no envíes soldados, que entonces te vas a enterar FRIAMENTE de lo que la gente piensa de la guerra de Ucrania...

El problema vuestro es que no os enterais de nada... venísa un foro de economía hablando como hooligans... de buenos y malos de los nuestros y los suyos... PAYASADAS...

Hay interese... punto y final... y los defiendes bien o mal... así de simple...


----------



## Charidemo (24 Mar 2022)

Todo esto es más que triste. No puedo decir que es esperable otra cosa del ser humano después de ver la tremenda hipocresía del 2014. Para mí es como un desagüe, un torbellino que cuando empieza sabes como se va mover todo hasta que finalmente toda el agua se ha ido. Un torbellino negro cuyas consecuencias eran previsibles desde hace muchos años. Tienen razón los que opinan que el gobierno ruso no tenía otra opción. Si queréis aplicar la famosa frase de Churchil pues podeis: si vas a aceptar la vergüenza y después la guerra mejor aceptar la guerra y es lo que el gobierno ruso ha hecho. Hay problemas con los recursos de grave seriedad y el gran capital está metido en una bola de financierismo que va a caer ya que de de números en ordenador no se alimentan las personas. La marioneta del financierismo, el ejército y la política USA, lleva tomando posiciones desde hace dos décadas y lo de Ucrania fue una toma de posición dura para el control futuro de los recursos.
Me resulta de muy mal gusto la exhibición de soldados carbonizados sean de donde sean, también hay sobre esos de los ucranianos en la fosa de las marianas como alguno por aquí dice. Eso para mi es otra muestra de que no tenemos solución.
Nos vamos a una guerraza sin parangón en la historia. Comeros las gambas que mañana no hay.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Antes de llegar los icbms, recibiremos un ataque de pulso electromagnetico, Burbuja.info dejara de funcionar y todo lo que tenga electronica tambien, quien tenga un puto Seat Panda 4x4 sera el puto amo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo diría que un burro, un caballo o una mula…


----------



## arriondas (24 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Antes de llegar los icbms, recibiremos un ataque de pulso electromagnetico, Burbuja.info dejara de funcionar y todo lo que tenga electronica tambien, quien tenga un puto Seat Panda 4x4 sera el puto amo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todo lo que vaya con electricidad, queda frito, hasta los recambios. Volveríamos a 1822 de golpe. Ni agua corriente íbamos a tener. La sociedad colapsaría en cuestión de semanas... o de días.


----------



## uberales (24 Mar 2022)

No creo tampoco que la tirase en Ucrania. China se cabrearía un huevo, seguramente si tira algo sería en un lugar de pruebas. Pero en la propia Europa, por muy táctica que sea es Europa Occidental, el lugar con quien quiere comerciar Rusia, aunque parezca que no.


----------



## frangelico (24 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *La OTAN expresó su preocupación porque la mayoría de las armas suministradas no llegan a las unidades de combate de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sino que terminan en manos de diversos grupos paramilitares y extremistas.*



Ya estoy viendo helicópteros de la Gendarmerie estallar en el aire, catedrales reventadas a "javelinazos" ,y "no se podía saber".


----------



## Juan Palomo (24 Mar 2022)

Recordemos cómo la psicópata Madeleine Albright contestaba "el precio lo vale" por las muertes de niños por las sanciones a Irak:


----------



## amcxxl (24 Mar 2022)

Imágenes de seguimiento objetivo de la destrucción del sistema de misiles antiaéreos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con municiones guiadas de precisión


Todo lo que queda de la unidad APU en la zona fortificada de Marinka. +18


18+ ⚡Al irse de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania abandona los cadáveres de sus muertos.


Foto de un teléfono inteligente de un militante liquidado en Mariupol.


----------



## arriondas (24 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ya estoy viendo helicópteros de la Gendarmerie estallar en el aire, catedrales reventadas a "javelinazos" ,y "no se podía saber".



Javelin y Stinger guardados en los pisos de Bobigny, Ariane o Castellane...


----------



## frangelico (24 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> No creo tampoco que la tirase en Ucrania. China se cabrearía un huevo, seguramente si tira algo sería en un lugar de pruebas. Pero en la propia Europa, por muy táctica que sea es Europa Occidental, el lugar con quien quiere comerciar Rusia, aunque parezca que no.



Yo ya he dicho en otro hilo cual es el sitio ideal. Se puede elegir entre Doggerland (el mar del Norte tiene muy poca profundidad todo el, menos de 100m y hasta de 50 en muchos sitios ) y cargarse todos los parques eólicos marinos de Europa y todas las interconexiones energéticas de Escandinavia a UK y el continente más todas las plataformas de petroleo y gas . O el mar Céltico y destruyes las comunicaciones con USA. Relativamente pocos muertos directos , tsunamis radiactivos en el core de la Blue Banana y ruptura de toda la independencia energética de Europa. Todo de un tiro sin destruir tierras ni matar a millones de modo directo


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La guerra de Twitter. Qué pena que Saddam no lo tuviese...
> 
> Para lo que ha quedado el periodismo...



Ah, no sé, pues que hubieran inventado los móviles los iraquíes, o los rusos.

O incluso los móviles con cámara.

O incluso Twitter!


Oh, wait, que son países cuyo único mérito es tener dinosaurios fosilizados.

Así les va lo de pensar, inventar, etc.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *La OTAN expresó su preocupación porque la mayoría de las armas suministradas no llegan a las unidades de combate de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sino que terminan en manos de diversos grupos paramilitares y extremistas.*



Really George???!!!

....ya tu verás Nápoles los carabinieri volando con Manpads, Marsella barrios Norte

2012 minutos 3´17"...ahora imagina ese asalto con Manpads


----------



## Tales. (24 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Ves es que lo malo de gente como tú, no es el bando, ni siquiera el interés... es la estupidez...
> 
> Tú crees que el Rusia la que está defendiendo y cubriendo gastos del gobierno UCRANIANO, y la que está palmando pasta a troche y moche...
> 
> ...



Ah vale que ahora Rusia ya ha ganado la guerra  

Locos de atar.


----------



## Scardanelli (24 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Se te olvida el coche que tiene detrás lleno de agujeros de bala......



Disonancia cognitiva de los turcochinos y su horda...


----------



## Chichimango (24 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Ves es que lo malo de gente como tú, no es el bando, ni siquiera el interés... es la estupidez...
> 
> Tú crees que el Rusia la que está defendiendo y cubriendo gastos del gobierno UCRANIANO, y la que está palmando pasta a troche y moche...
> 
> ...



Exacto.

Estamos en guerra, España está en guerra. Por el momento, guerra económica, pero la cosa puede ir a más y seguramente irá a más. Y ya solo la guerra económica, para un país en quiebra técnica y gobernado por lacayos y traidores, como el nuestro, es una puta catástrofe.

Pero la gente aquí con el jijiji y el jajaja, como si fuese un Madrid-Barça.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Really George???!!!
> 
> ....ya tu verás Nápoles los carabinieri volando con Manpads, Marsella barrios Norte
> 
> 2012 minutos 3´17"...ahora imagina ese asalto con Manpads




Sí, cuando cayó Libia, cuando se lió lo de Siria, también millones de armas iban a destruir el mundo varias veces.

Esperando me hallo diez años después.


----------



## elCañonero (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Déjalos ya de los jipersónicos cuñadiles, hombre, que parece el argumento de un sobrinillo en el patio del cole.
> 
> 
> Qué puta matraca, el bálsamo de Fierabrás, jajajaj jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja.



Pero si estás llorando subnormal jaja


----------



## juanfer (24 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ya estoy viendo helicópteros de la Gendarmerie estallar en el aire, catedrales reventadas a "javelinazos" ,y "no se podía saber".



Le regalan armas al régimen más corrupto del mundo, y que puede pasar, que no llegan a la tropa. No se podía saber.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

elCañonero dijo:


> Pero si estás llorando subnormal jaja



Jajajaja eso del hype, nunca mejor dicho, de los hipersonicos, es la única baza que os queda.

Baza que ha quedado más que en evidencia, indagad sobre esa supuesta invulnerabilidad, estúpidos.

Ah, mejor, no, que hoy no dormís.


----------



## Gonzalor (24 Mar 2022)

Armas contracarro españolas acaban en manos de los prorrusos del Donbás

No se podía saber...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (24 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


>



JAJJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJA


----------



## Marchamaliano (24 Mar 2022)

Ukraine’s Propaganda War: International PR Firms, DC Lobbyists and CIA Cutouts


Dan Cohen reveals the network of foreign strategists, DC lobbyists, and intelligence-linked media behind the propaganda effort in Ukraine.




www.mintpressnews.com






*Ukraine’s Propaganda War: International PR Firms, DC Lobbyists and CIA Cutouts*

*Dan Cohen reveals the network of foreign strategists, Washington DC lobbyists, and intelligence-linked media outlets behind Ukraine’s public relations blitz.*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *La OTAN expresó su preocupación porque la mayoría de las armas suministradas no llegan a las unidades de combate de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sino que terminan en manos de diversos grupos paramilitares y extremistas.*



Se están vendiendo como churros en la web profunda, empaquetados y con manuales incluidos. No se podía saber.


----------



## Burbujístico (24 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> aaaaameeeeeeego



Action = Robar

Enviat des del meu POCOPHONE F1 usant Tapatalk


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (24 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Yo ya he dicho en otro hilo cual es el sitio ideal. Se puede elegir entre Doggerland (el mar del Norte tiene muy poca profundidad todo el, menos de 100m y hasta de 50 en muchos sitios ) y cargarse todos los parques eólicos marinos de Europa y todas las interconexiones energéticas de Escandinavia a UK y el continente más todas las plataformas de petroleo y gas . O el mar Céltico y destruyes las comunicaciones con USA. Relativamente pocos muertos directos , tsunamis radiactivos en el core de la Blue Banana y ruptura de toda la independencia energética de Europa. Todo de un tiro sin destruir tierras ni matar a millones de modo directo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 997357



Para eso vas con unos barcos de pesca camuflados, cortas (como hicieron los ingleses con Alemania solo empezar la 2GM) los cables submarinos que unen EE.UU con UK y dejas a toda Europa sin internec con todas las revueltas y saqueos que eso conllevaria.

Y te ahorras unos nukes y una 3GM.


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa informa que Izyum está completamente ocupado por nuestras tropas. No puedo confirmarlo en este momento porque no estoy cerca, pero creo que es cierto.

No habían mucho enemigos en la parte sur de Izyum (controlada por las AFU) y las principales batallas tuvieron lugar al sur y al oeste de la ciudad, cerca del pueblo de Kamenka y en el cruce de pontones sobre el río Severskyi Donets. Sin embargo, cabe señalar que Izyum, y especialmente el monte dominante sobre ella junto a la torre de televisión tiene una importancia estratégica primordial.

El propio monte Kremenets (donde está la torre de televisión) es una fortificación natural, desde la que se puede observar el movimiento de las tropas y dirigir la artillería. También hay que tener en cuenta que la defensa aérea del enemigo en la zona era muy densa; de todo, desde los Buks hasta los MANPADs y los Shiloks, estaban disparando allí.

Desde Izyum el enemigo atacaba continuamente con artillería de cañones y cohetes, lanzando Tochka, y los grupos de francotiradores de las AFU trabajaban activamente. Los vehículos aéreos no tripulados de Ucrania intentaban sobrevolar constantemente y nuestros equipos de defensa aérea trabajaban sin cesar. Hace unos días, las AFU pudieron llevar su aviación al lugar y justo en esta zona fue derribado un Su-24 ucraniano.

Los poderosos ataques aéreos y de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa hicieron su parte y a pesar de varios errores evidentes, en primer lugar las largas columnas por supuesto, el enemigo fue roto y destruido. Hay una carretera directa a Sloviansk desde Kamianka y ahora la lucha principal se trasladará allí.
Pronto estaré allí y deleitaré a mis lectores con información desde la primera línea.

anna_news/25794


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Sí, cuando cayó Libia, cuando se lió lo de Siria, también millones de armas iban a destruir el mundo varias veces.
> 
> Esperando me hallo diez años después.



Que pesado estás hoy  

No he invadido nada, si ya estáis ganando la guerra. Haber cumplido los acuerdos de Minsk.

Aporta noticias y debate si quieres.


----------



## Egam (24 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Opciones de repartición de Ucraina
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 997316
> 
> ...



Al final, van a acabar tirando una nuke en Lviv y dejar el área inhabitable por unos años. Lo están buscando. Polonia que se ande con cuidado


----------



## Argentium (24 Mar 2022)

_"Tanto va el cántaro a la fuente que al final se rompe"_

*Corea del Sur anuncia que luego del lanzamiento de hoy por parte de un misil balístico ICBM por Corea del Norte realizará varios disparos de misiles similares al mar como muestra de fuerza.

Última hora | Japón advierte que responderán a los misiles de Corea del Norte junto a EEUU y Corea.*


----------



## amcxxl (24 Mar 2022)

Tropas de la RPD y la Federación Rusa toman el control del perímetro de "Azov-Stal"⚡ 
El Cuerpo de Marines Ruso de la Federación Rusa, el 9.º Regimiento y el 107.º Batallón de la Reserva Mob de la RDP de Nuevo México, con el apoyo del Batallón somalí y las fuerzas de seguridad chechenas, alcanzaron el perímetro de la zona fortificada neonazi en la zona industrial de la planta de Azov-Stal.



Una columna rota de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Stepne (ya bajo el control de la RPD)


Chernígov hoy


Chernigov hoy.


----------



## Tales. (24 Mar 2022)

El Kremlin gana poderosos aliados mientras prosigue su marcha imparable a Berlin


----------



## frangelico (24 Mar 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Para eso vas con unos barcos de pesca camuflados, cortas (como hicieron los ingleses con Alemania solo empezar la 2GM) los cables submarinos que unen EE.UU con UK y dejas a toda Europa sin internec con todas las revueltas y saqueos que eso conllevaria.
> 
> Y te ahorras unos nukes y una 3GM.



Es otra opción si se opta solo por lo del mar Celtico. Para dejar a Europa sin energía hace falta una detonación nuclear en Doggerland.


----------



## Hal8995 (24 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> En Taro Tassadar activo nuevamente
> 
> La contraofensiva de Ucrania cerca de Kiev ha empujado a las fuerzas rusas a unas 35 millas al este de la capital: alto funcionario de defensa de EE. UU. Rusia estaba a unas 20 millas al este de Kiev a principios de semana. Ucrania ha comenzado a recuperar territorio de los rusos esta semana, dijeron las autoridades.
> 
> ...



Ostia !!!! Tú eres el venezolano ×_× ?

Joder...por tus estupideces te delatas


----------



## Red Star (24 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Lo sabia:



Alguna fuente de eso? Son acusaciones muy graves...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Mar 2022)

*Barco ruso atacó un buque de buceo de la Armada de Ucrania con un misil antiaéreo

A la 01:00 hora de Moscú del 22 de marzo, la fragata (patrullera) "Admiral Makarov" del proyecto 11356R de la Flota del Mar Negro de la Armada rusa, como parte de la operación para desmilitarizar Ucrania, atacó al buque de buceo marino "Neteshin". (U700) del proyecto 535M (código "Cangrejo") de la Armada de Ucrania con un misil antiaéreo SAM "Shtil-1" en el área de Chernomorsk (Ilyichevsk), 30 km al sur de Odessa. Lo informa Battle Sailor. El barco ucraniano realizó la colocación de minas, pero después de ser alcanzado por municiones rusas a las 01:50, Neteshyn a toda velocidad se arrojó a tierra para no ir al fondo. *

ún se desconoce el destino de la tripulación y qué daño específico recibió el barco. Esto fue informado por los recursos de monitoreo que monitorean la situación en el mar. También llamaron la atención sobre el hecho de que el sistema de defensa aérea Shtil-1 es un sistema de defensa aérea multicanal basado en barcos con un lanzamiento vertical, que proporciona no solo defensa aérea y antimisiles, sino que también puede atacar objetivos terrestres y de superficie.

En cuanto al buque de buceo "Neteshin" (código "Crab"), se construyó en 1973 (número de serie 111) en el astillero de Gorohovets (región de Vladimir de la RSFSR) y recibió el nombre de "VM-230". En 1992, se convirtió en parte de la Armada de Ucrania con el nombre de "Esperanza", y en 1997 se le cambió el nombre nuevamente. En 2017, en el astillero de Nikolaev, Smart Maritime Group (planta de construcción naval de Chernomorsky) reparó el buque, después de lo cual fue a su ubicación permanente en Ochakov (región de Nikolaev).



El desplazamiento estándar del buque es de 279 toneladas, el desplazamiento total es de 298 toneladas. Su eslora es de 40,9 m, manga 8,1 my calado 2,07 m, Velocidad máxima 12,5 nudos, tripulación 24 personas. Alcance de crucero 1,5 mil millas náuticas a 10 nudos. 

fuente rusa


----------



## arriondas (24 Mar 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Exacto.
> 
> Estamos en guerra, España está en guerra. Por el momento, guerra económica, pero la cosa puede ir a más y seguramente irá a más. Y ya solo la guerra económica, para un país en quiebra técnica y gobernado por lacayos y traidores, como el nuestro, es una puta catástrofe.
> 
> Pero la gente aquí con el jijiji y el jajaja, como si fuese un Madrid-Barça.



Por de pronto, en España ya están parando hasta las centrales térmicas. Por descontado, también muchas fábricas de diversos sectores. Muchos se van a quedar sin empleo, esto es como una piedra rodando por un canchal. 

Y lo peor es que algunos se lo toman como si fuera un puto juego, con sus risitas y cachondeos. Cuando en realidad es algo muy serio.


----------



## damnun_infectum (24 Mar 2022)

Si Putin toca el botón y un pepino nuclear cae, por ejemplo, en Polonia o España,...SE ACABAN LAS CHOMINADAS de un plumazo. A partir de ese momento TODO DIOS EN EL PLANETA TIERRA deja de hablar de pepinos, nukes, bombas, guerras o etc.

La única potencia nuclear en UE es Francia, y Francia sin haber sido atacada no haría nada, POR ELLO EL FOLLABUELAS DEL MARICRON está día sí, día también hablando con Putin: A mí no eh,...que esto de la OTAN es un chiringuito para forrarnos pero ya está.

Y por supuesto UK e USA saben que acción = reacción, y que Rusia tiene para todos. De hecho, ahora mismo, submarinos rusos, cargados de pepinos, estarán navegando con normalidad frente a EEUU, Francia o UK sin ser detectados por ningún sistema. Y las minas "que se les soltaron a los ucranianos", curiosamente...han ido al estrecho del Bósforo, y el mar negro está sembrado:









Rusia alerta de más de 400 minas a la deriva que podrían llegar al Mediterráneo


Las autoridades rusas han alertado de que unas 420 minas colocadas por las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas en el mar Negro están ahora a la deriva debido a la última tormenta que ha roto los cables que las anclaban.




www.20minutos.es





¿Iba a permitir el pueblo usano con una guerra que ni les va ni les viene, al igual que Francia o UK que sus gobiernos toquen el botón...?. -Antes se subleva la población y arrasa con el poder, incluso los que están promoviendo ahora mismo la guerra, y pueden ver sus bienes y familia arrasados.-

La respuesta es,...NI DE COÑA.

La diferencia entre las dos guerras anteriores y la presente es el armamento nuclear, al igual que la guerra química y bacteriológica.

Ah, para los retrasados mentales que por aquí circulan, Rusia tiene el mejor y más efectivo armamento para destruír los misiles en el aire, al igual que los misiles hipersónicos indestructibles, y un dron submarino que navega a cerca de 200 kms. por hora por debajo del mar que provoca la más epopéyica de las destrucciones, al igual que la madre de todas las bombas nucleares.

La subnormalidad aparte de gratuita, es universal, ya podéis haceros las pajas que queráis a dos manos que la realidad y los hechos son los que mandan. Vuestros gobiernos de anormales se están forrando con la guerra, al igual que los usanos, ahora vais a pasar frío, calor, hambre, sed y enfermedades.


----------



## circodelia2 (24 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *La OTAN expresó su preocupación porque la mayoría de las armas suministradas no llegan a las unidades de combate de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sino que terminan en manos de diversos grupos paramilitares y extremistas.*




Extraa extraaa......dos helicopteros de la policia nacional han sido derribados en cañada real. 
....


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Armas contracarro españolas acaban en manos de los prorrusos del Donbás
> 
> No se podía saber...



Lo que matan son las armas de los países que las envían con ese fin . Es irrelevante que el botón lo apriete un soldado ucraniano o de otro país Europeo. 

Lo mismo es un misil que un " batallón de soldados " . Europa ha entrado en guerra con Rusia y por lo tanto todo lo que suceda ahora en los países europeos será atribuido a Putin , de hecho ya lo están haciendo. .


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## frangelico (24 Mar 2022)

Un poquito del área costera entre Ostende y Jutlandia me temo que sí.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Mar 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Alguna fuente de eso? Son acusaciones muy graves...



Por ahora las mismas fuentes de que Rusia va a lanzar un ataque quimico. Claro que las presuntas mentiras yanquis son mentiras sanas.


----------



## vil. (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Déjalos ya de los jipersónicos cuñadiles, hombre, que parece el argumento de un sobrinillo en el patio del cole.



Lo peor es que llevas en tu perfil una foto de Franco y hasta un crío sabe que ALARGOOOOOOOOOOOOO la guerra para poder conseguir arrasar con toda oposición y cualquier capacidad de futuro de sus enemigo políticos y no menos militares... y PUTIN hoder, está haciendo lo mismo mientras los europeos y los americanos se dedican a pensar que están siendo el VIETCOM, mientras financian a un comediante y una estructura inviable en lo económico... no cohones no, no somos el Vietcom, somos el Tio Sam intentando evitar que el Vietcon nos arrase...

Y lo peor de todo es que al igual que hizo el Tio Sam estamos entrando en una espiral de intentar convencer a una población civil nada proclive a ello de que es NUESTRO ASUNTO y me parece que no acaba de arrancar y sólo falta que empiecen a venir soldados muertos para REPETIR punto por punto la guerra del Vietnam...

¿Cuanto crees tú que podremos sostener un país en guerra con más de 20 millones de habitantes viviendo en él????

Tú crees que les podemos pedir a los camioneros que paguen ellos de su bolsillo la gasofa???... lo crees sinceramente... yo creo que no... y que cada día que esto se alargue la electricidad no va a bajar...


----------



## Marchamaliano (24 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Se empieza a ver la realidad.
> 
> El 98% estamos como la avestruz.
> 
> En la tele rusa hablan con normalidad de tirar nukes a la UE. Nos parecia de locos. Aquí ya estamos despertando.



Pero que dices GILIPOLLAS, manipuladores, los rusos han dicho que si se pone en peligro su integridad territorial responderan con todo lo que tengan, si hace falta nukes. Enfermos, hijos de puta. Que pensáis que es esto, un puto juego?


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Je, je... como Rusia (que no lo hará) exija oro en lingotes, uno sobre otro, a cambio de gas y petróleo, las risas van a desencajar mandíbulas.



Enviar un camion con lingotes de oro a la frontera rusa de Letonia o Estonia, no es nada dificil para la UE.


----------



## Lego. (24 Mar 2022)

Chino influyente explicando la posición de China.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Mar 2022)

Reino Unido impone nuevas sanciones contra Rusia
i


----------



## Red Star (24 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Por ahora las mismas fuentes de que Rusia va a lanzar un ataque quimico. Claro que las presuntas mentiras yanquis son mentiras sanas.



Me refiero a si ha salido en algún medio chino, algún periódico, algun telediario, etc.


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Mar 2022)

y la bolsa de Moscú sube un 10% en su reapertura... el mundo está loco, loco..


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Mar 2022)

Moldavia y Bulgaria ya están pagando el gas con rublos.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (24 Mar 2022)

Ministerio de defensa ruso: Capturada la ciudad de Izyum en la región de Kharkiv


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Por de pronto, en España ya están parando hasta las centrales térmicas. Por descontado, también muchas fábricas de diversos sectores. Muchos se van a quedar sin empleo, esto es como una piedra rodando por un canchal.
> 
> Y lo peor es que algunos se lo toman como si fuera un puto juego, con sus risitas y cachondeos. Cuando en realidad es algo muy serio.



Claro claro, hay que firmar la paz putiniana ya, corre corre, que esto es muy serio.

Miserable.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Que pesado estás hoy
> 
> No he invadido nada, si ya estáis ganando la guerra. Haber cumplido los acuerdos de Minsk.
> 
> Aporta noticias y debate si quieres.



Pondré lo que me salga de los cojones.

Sólo faltaba.


----------



## Felio (24 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Lo sabia:



Sea cierto o mentira, es un buen pretexto para justificar tomar Taiwan o enviar apoyo a Rusia. Los chinos deberían aprovechar esta oportunidad para apretar a EEUU


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (24 Mar 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Josep Borrell, sobre la guerra en Ucrania: «Todo se va a decidir en los próximos 15 días»*
> 
> *· "Ucrania ha inventado una manera de hacer la guerra muy efectiva"*
> *· "Rusia no quiere sentarse a negociar nada, lo que quiere es ocupar terreno"*
> ...



'Serán como mucho, un par de 15 días': Yusep Burrell


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>






El Pacomkin tocado y hundido.


----------



## arriondas (24 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Lo peor es que llevas en tu perfil una foto de Franco y hasta un crío sabe que ALARGOOOOOOOOOOOOO la guerra para poder conseguir arrasar con toda oposición y cualquier capacidad de futuro de sus enemigo políticos y no menos militares... y PUTIN hoder, está haciendo lo mismo mientras los europeos y los americanos se dedican a pensar que están siendo el VIETCOM, mientras financian a un comediante y una estructura inviable en lo económico... no cohones no, no somos el Vietcom, somos el Tio Sam intentando evitar que el Vietcon nos arrase...
> 
> Y lo peor de todo es que al igual que hizo el Tio Sam estamos entrando en una espiral de intentar convencer a una población civil nada proclive a ello de que es NUESTRO ASUNTO y me parece que no acaba de arrancar y sólo falta que empiecen a venir soldados muertos para REPETIR punto por punto la guerra del Vietnam...
> 
> ...



También podemos decir a los camioneros, a los de Arcelor, a los de Cuétara o a los de El Gaitero que ellos están pagándole a guerra a Zelensky y a los batallones de quinquis tatuados. Todos los días. A ver qué cara ponen, porque es lo que está pasando.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Pero que dices GILIPOLLAS, manipuladores, los rusos han dicho que si se pone en peligro su integridad territorial responderan con todo lo que tengan, si hace falta nukes. Enfermos, hijos de puta. Que pensáis que es esto, un puto juego?



HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA
En los programas de tertulianos de la TV rusa ya en varios programas los tertulianos hablan directamente de tirar bombas nucleares en europa, de invadir polonia, los paises balticos.....
Aqui nos parecia algo de subnormales y pirados, que no iria más alli de la TV. Pero lo mismo pensamos de la guerra y se hizo real.
Ahora en la TV de la UE, ya algunos tertulianos y opinadores empiezan a usar ese mismo lenguaje de tirar las nukes en moscu.

Solo describo una puta realidad a la que nos ha llevado el hijo de la gran puta del loco zar.

Es lo que pasa cuando el juego de las bombas nucleares lo usas para hacer lo que te sale de los cojones, que igual al final a ese juego quieren jugar todos.


----------



## Trajanillo (24 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> _"Tanto va el cántaro a la fuente que al final se rompe"_
> 
> *Corea del Sur anuncia que luego del lanzamiento de hoy por parte de un misil balístico ICBM por Corea del Norte realizará varios disparos de misiles similares al mar como muestra de fuerza.
> 
> Última hora | Japón advierte que responderán a los misiles de Corea del Norte junto a EEUU y Corea.*



En el futuro se estudiará cuando empezó la III guerra mundial y dirán este o aquel día, pero ese solo será el día que la gota colmó el vaso, hasta ese día hubo muchas gotas que fueron llenando ese vaso y esta es una de ellas.


----------



## arriondas (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Claro claro, hay que firmar la paz putiniana ya, corre corre, que esto es muy serio.
> 
> Miserable.



Aquí el miserable no soy yo.


----------



## explorador (24 Mar 2022)

Pedro Sánchez al fondo a la derecha, como los baños


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> En el futuro se estudiará cuando empezó la III guerra mundial y dirán este o aquel día, pero eso solo será el día que la gota colmó el vaso, hasta ese día hubo muchas gotas que fueron llenando ese vaso y esta es una de ellas.



Un vaso lleno de lefa anglo-sionista.


----------



## Tales. (24 Mar 2022)

Creo que de todos los personajillos follaputines eres el más patético


----------



## Azrael_II (24 Mar 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Josep Borrell, sobre la guerra en Ucrania: «Todo se va a decidir en los próximos 15 días»*
> 
> *· "Ucrania ha inventado una manera de hacer la guerra muy efectiva"*
> *· "Rusia no quiere sentarse a negociar nada, lo que quiere es ocupar terreno"*
> ...



Puto psicópata


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Aquí el miserable no soy yo.



Los Rusos y su lider son los que han empezado una guerra y estan guerreando.


----------



## Trajanillo (24 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Pedrp Sánchez junto a los baños. al fondo a la derecha
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 997383



ese es Pedro, pero Antonio donde está?


----------



## vil. (24 Mar 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Ah vale que ahora Rusia ya ha ganado la guerra
> 
> Locos de atar.




Mira hasta el VIETCON ganó la guerra... y no precisó ganar grandes batallas... ¿no lo quieres ver???... estamos en el mismo punto que estaba el Tio Sam cuando se metió en aquel avispero... y salió como salió tarde y mal... y con una economía medio destruida a la par que una sociedad TOTALMENTE rota...

Rusia ganó con Nabuco... medio ganó con Ucrania y Dombas, además de Crimea... ganó en Siria...

Tenía mejores armas... más medios... mejores capacidades generales????????????

No simplemente actuó con sentido común y sin dar pasos innecesarios... pero siempre lo hizo con inteligencia... no ha dado palos de ciego...

Y si eres tan tonto de no ver lo que ha acontecido, TE VOLVERÁ a ganar...

Saber dónde estás es INMENSAMENTE más importante que tener grandes ventajas.... lo primero indica la capacidad de discernir y ser autocrítico, lo segundo no indica nada, simple casuística, pero cambiante como el mundo...


----------



## orcblin (24 Mar 2022)

En españa caerán uno o dos nukes. Simón dixit 

PD: a nosotros con la que nos va a montar marruecos ya nos va a llegar de lo lindo...entonces ya no será una guerra a tomar por culo, será aquí al lado y españa llena de marroquís


----------



## arriondas (24 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Los Rusos y su lider son los que han empezado una guerra y estan guerreando.



Pensaba responderte, pero no merece la pena ni explicártelo.


----------



## damnun_infectum (24 Mar 2022)

Aquí Franco,...recibiendo 3 contenedores usanos de hidrógeno para movilizar la industria de la época.

La cabeza del caballo, se llama.

¡Y no pasa ni pasó n,a de n,a...!, caso contrario nos siembran.









Incidente de Palomares - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Mar 2022)

Felio dijo:


> Sea cierto o mentira, es un buen pretexto para justificar tomar Taiwan o enviar apoyo a Rusia. Los chinos deberían aprovechar esta oportunidad para apretar a EEUU



Todo pendiente de confirmar , pero la caida en picado vertical de un avión de pasajeros indica una perdida total de sustentación y ni aun tcon eso es normal un picado tan pronunciado, a menos que algo controle el avión.


----------



## vil. (24 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> También podemos decir a los camioneros, a los de Arcelor, a los de Cuétara o a los de El Gaitero que ellos están pagándole a guerra a Zelensky y a los batallones de quinquis tatuados. Todos los días. A ver qué cara ponen, porque es lo que está pasando.



Los estadounidenses se acabaron PERCATANDO de que eran ellos quienes pagaban la guerra de Vietnam... nadie se lo dijo... y cuando lo empezaron a percibir se ENFADARON...

Cuando le tocas el bolsillo a las personas, no son muy amables... pero si además se percatan que les has timado, se convierten en mala gente...


----------



## elCañonero (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jajajaja eso del hype, nunca mejor dicho, de los hipersonicos, es la única baza que os queda.
> 
> Baza que ha quedado más que en evidencia, indagad sobre esa supuesta invulnerabilidad, estúpidos.
> 
> Ah, mejor, no, que hoy no dormís.



Pero qué baza tiene USA y las demás franquicias de éstos? El dolar?


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Pensaba responderte, pero no merece la pena ni explicártelo.



Negar los hechos es jodido.

Enviar a la muerte a tu propio pueblo para masacrar otro pueblo eslavo hermano.....


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Mar 2022)

se comenta que van a enviar a los tripalosky para subir la moral en el frente orco, para firmar autografos en botellas y tal, para que se sienten como en casa


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Lo peor es que llevas en tu perfil una foto de Franco y hasta un crío sabe que ALARGOOOOOOOOOOOOO la guerra para poder conseguir arrasar con toda oposición y cualquier capacidad de futuro de sus enemigo políticos y no menos militares... y PUTIN hoder, está haciendo lo mismo mientras los europeos y los americanos se dedican a pensar que están siendo el VIETCOM, mientras financian a un comediante y una estructura inviable en lo económico... no cohones no, no somos el Vietcom, somos el Tio Sam intentando evitar que el Vietcon nos arrase...
> 
> Y lo peor de todo es que al igual que hizo el Tio Sam estamos entrando en una espiral de intentar convencer a una población civil nada proclive a ello de que es NUESTRO ASUNTO y me parece que no acaba de arrancar y sólo falta que empiecen a venir soldados muertos para REPETIR punto por punto la guerra del Vietnam...
> 
> ...





Franco sabía muy bien lo que hacía respecto de Rusia.


Ucrania obviamente no puede ganar militarmente a Rusia pero al menos esperamos que el peaje en vidas le haga olvidarse de repetir la monumental cagada rusa que estamos viviendo.

Entretanto pues habrá que seguir suministrando material para que ese peaje sea lo más alto posible.

Y no lleva mal camino la cosa no.

Afganistán va a parecer un parque de atracciones al lado de esto.

Lamentablemente hay cierto tipo de ganado que solo conoce el palo.


----------



## Zhukov (24 Mar 2022)

Situación general en la mañana de hoy 24 Septiembre









Обстановка на украинских фронтах


Что известно на текущий момент, к 24 марта В Павлоград продолжают подходить малыми группами резервы ВСУ. Скорее всего после неудачи под Каменкой и Изюмом эти резервы имеют цель оборонять сам Павлоград. Там возводится укрепрайон. На фронте Васильевка - Каменка - Орехов - Гуляйполе идет…




chervonec-001.livejournal.com


----------



## Inkalus (24 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Ministerio de defensa ruso: Capturada la ciudad de Izyum en la región de Kharkiv



Si esto es verdad el embolsamiento de todas las unidades ucras en Donesk y Lugansk es inminente.


----------



## arriondas (24 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Negar los hechos es jodido.
> 
> Enviar a la muerte a tu propio pueblo para masacrar otro pueblo eslavo hermano.....



Eso se lo dices a la momia sin ojos. A mí los argumentos pueriles no me valen.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> El Pacomkin tocado y hundido.



corrígeme porque no doy crédito, sospecho que alguno está hablando en serio ( no como niños, sino en serio ) de tirar una bomba en "europa occidental" ... hablan en serio ? ... a la OTAN no le dura Rusia tres días


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (24 Mar 2022)

Konstantinovka. DNR. El 22 de marzo, por la mañana, la ubicación de 1 TERRbat fue alcanzada por un ataque de Calibre. El enemigo tenía su base en el edificio del Departamento de Policía en la calle. Internacional. Testigos presenciales informan de la extracción de al menos 50 cuerpos de Kurvoovoyak de entre los escombros. 


Hoy en Mariupol eliminado dos terry nazis Zheka y Kostyan. En "Azov" desde 2014 con un historial completo de "hazañas"


Las tropas de la RPD en Mariupol capturaron a los militares de la unidad recién formada del batallón 90 de la brigada 81 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania


Mariúpol. La barricada de autobuses no ayudó a los militantes de Azov. 


Los combatientes de la RPD están luchando en Marinka, derribando las últimas fortificaciones del enemigo.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Eso se lo dices a la momia sin ojos. A mí los argumentos pueriles no me valen.



Te esperamos en asturias, ya sabes, en el decadente occidente ese que odias.....


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Los estadounidenses se acabaron PERCATANDO de que eran ellos quienes pagaban la guerra de Vietnam... nadie se lo dijo... y cuando lo empezaron a percibir se ENFADARON...
> 
> Cuando le tocas el bolsillo a las personas, no son muy amables... pero si además se percatan que les has timado, se convierten en mala gente...




Vietnam estaba muy lejos.

El ucraniano conmueve al europeo.

Además en la guerra de Vietnam no había los intereses energéticos y armamentisticos que hay ahora en juego, estúpidos.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Treefrog (24 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Lo sabia:



Los expertos (sin ironia) en aviación coinciden casi todos en que este "accidente" o es un suicidio del piloto, o es la colisión con una aeronave militar (dron a esa altura? ) o un misil.
La opción del misil es la que tiene más papeletas, queda por ver si fue fuego amigo.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Mar 2022)

En la unica ciudad que han logrado ocupar los rusos, ademas de que hayan asesinado al titere colocado por Rusia... las cosas siguen ir todo lo bien que desearian


----------



## arriondas (24 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Te esperamos en asturias, ya sabes, en el decadente occidente ese que odias.....



Cuando quieras.


----------



## kelden (24 Mar 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Ah vale que ahora Rusia ya ha ganado la guerra
> 
> Locos de atar.



Militarmente? El segundo día. Desde ese día el ejército ukro no puede hacer nada salvo refugiarse en las ciudades, utilizar a su propia gente como escudo humano, y lanzar golpecillos aislados. 

Ahora falta ver como gestionan los rusos la victoria. Para mi que se están tomando su tiempo para destruir completamente el potencial del ejército ukro y eliminar cuantos más ukronazis mejor. Se calcula que la Guardia Nacional (que engloba a todos los batallones ukronazis: azov, aidar, etc...etc...) eran unos 100.000. Dudo que al final sobrevivan más del 10 %.


----------



## alfonbass (24 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Todo lo que vaya con electricidad, queda frito, hasta los recambios. Volveríamos a 1822 de golpe. Ni agua corriente íbamos a tener. La sociedad colapsaría en cuestión de semanas... o de días.




Todo porque no pensamos como "debiéramos pensar", qué malo es pensar por uno mismo y todo eso...."ozidentaleh mostruis malbados"


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## vil. (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Franco sabía muy bien lo que hacía respecto de Rusia.
> 
> 
> Ucrania obviamente no puede ganar militarmente a Rusia pero al menos esperamos que el peaje en vidas le haga olvidarse de repetir la monumental cagada rusa que estamos viviendo.
> ...




Franco no luchó contra Rusia... luchó una guerra civil...

La cosa va MUY MAL y amenaza con IR mucho peor... te lo repito, no estás enviando SOLO armas... ESTAS FINANCIANDO la vida de una nación de más de 20 millones de seres humanos...

Mientras pagas eso: ¿tienes para asumir el coste del gasoil para que la inflación no se dispare?...

Como perdió la guerra del Vietnam el Tio Sam???

Así de simple...


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Mar 2022)

Continua la sustitucion poblacional


----------



## arriondas (24 Mar 2022)

Igualito que el plan Cutilheiro en Bosnia. Es lo mismo. "No lo firmes, no lo cumplas". Los anglos, dando por el culo desde hace más de 200 años


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Cuando al principio de las hostilidades, Putin puso en estado de alerta a las fuerzas de disuasión estratégica (y muchos hiperventilados se lo tomaron como que amenazaba a Euro-occidente con liarse a pepinazos), pensé en esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Por lo tanto lo único que hace que Rusia no sea ahora fulminada con bombas nucleares...es porque tienen miedo que responda , sino no habría problema.

Sí detrás de estas guerras tan extrañas no hubiese un enorme negocio de venta de armas , en vez de amenazar con misiles intercontinentales que cuestan decenas de millones de euros usarían por ejemplo " un virus que es gratis ".

A mí se me ocurre a bote pronto ,que entre los millones de contenedores que ha enviado China durante estas décadas, podría haber camuflado bombas nucleares dentro de lavadoras que estarían instaladas en pisos situados de forma estratégica de las ciudades de Nueva York y Washington, por ejemplo.
Sólo tendrían que estar conectadas a Internet o tener un temporizador y el espía saldría corriendo antes de la explosión.

No habría misiles antimisiles que pudiesen defenderse de eso.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Enviar a la muerte a tu propio pueblo para masacrar otro pueblo eslavo hermano.....



Díselo a tus amigos del Batallón Azov.


----------



## ksa100 (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Vietnam estaba muy lejos.
> 
> El ucraniano conmueve al europeo.
> 
> Además en la guerra de Vietnam no había los intereses energéticos y armamentisticos que hay ahora en juego, estúpidos.



Y sobretodo... en la guerra de Vietnam, como en la de Yugoslavi, Irak..... no había smartphones ni redes sociales


----------



## kelden (24 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Todo porque no pensamos como "debiéramos pensar", qué malo es pensar por uno mismo y todo eso...."ozidentaleh mostruis malbados"



No. Todo por meter las narices donde no se nos ha perdido nada.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Mar 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Los expertos (sin ironia) en aviación coinciden casi todos en que este "accidente" o es un suicidio del piloto, o es la colisión con una aeronave militar (dron a esa altura? ) o un misil.
> La opción del misil es la que tiene más papeletas, queda por ver si fue fuego amigo.



Ninguna de esas opciones explicaria al pronunciado picado del aparato, ni siquiera la perdida de los timones de profundidad, la única plausible de las que señala es el suicidio del piloto, y esa hipótesis es improbable dado que el piloto no va solo en la cabina. El aparato llevaba un vuelo de crucero y de pronto picó como un stuka, apesta a global hawk.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Lo sabia:



*JAJAJAJA JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA*

Chinito, tú cambial de ploveedol de opio.


----------



## alfonbass (24 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No. Todo por meter las narices donde no se nos ha perdido nada.



¿Dónde he metido las narices yo exactamente?


----------



## vil. (24 Mar 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> Y sobretodo... en la guerra de Vietnam, como en la de Yugoslavi, Irak..... no había smartphones ni redes sociales



Olvidalo, no sirven de nada... puede parecer en principio que valen para algo, pero en cuanto las consecuencias económicas empiecen a aflorar vas a ver la gente el caso que les presta...

De hecho si has hablado con alguien mira el interés que les suscita la guerra de Ucrania a día de hoy... me sorprende incluso el desinterés en general que suscita la huelga, que es la leche... has visto alguna cola o problema en algún supermercado...

Pero el precio de la electricidad y el gasoil sí está empezando a hacer daño... y es sólo el principio... si esta guerra se alarga y esto empieza a derivar en aumentos más intensos de costes...


----------



## Feriri88 (24 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Te esperamos en asturias, ya sabes, en el decadente occidente ese que odias.....





Hombre Asturias si es decadente

Llena de rojos, jubilados, minas cerradas y ciudades decadentes


Esbla Cuba de Europa
El Donbas de occidente

Una desgracia para leoneses hacer frontera ya que nos lastra
Donde nació la Lastra


Deberiamos invadirla y bombardearla por nuestra seguridad


----------



## Zhukov (24 Mar 2022)

Inkalus dijo:


> Si esto es verdad el embolsamiento de todas las unidades ucras en Donesk y Lugansk es inminente.



Sobre Izyum, los ucranianos resistían en una bolsa en un meandro del río al sur de la ciudad. No sé si habrán acabado con ellos, pero la batalla se había trasladado al sur.


Por desgracia no veo que el cierre de la bolsa sea inminente. El ejército ucraniano está en un saliente, no una bolsa. Salvo que haya un colapso del frente y no le queden más reservas con que taponar la brecha, no veo todavía dos columnas acorazadas cerrando la pinza desde ambos lados del saliente. Más que nada porque a día de hoy no existen esas fuerzas. Los combates en Izyum y al suroeste de Donetsk son de compañías dispersas, no se ve que haya un batallón concentrado en ninguna parte. No entiendo la verdad por qué se envían tantas tropas a mantener el cerco de Kiev y el de Kharkov en vez de concentrarlas para cerrar la bolsa. Claro que así fijan al enemigo y los ukros tampoco tienen reservas para apuntalar los flancos del saliente, todo está fijado en el frente atrincherado de Donetsk a Lugansk, y en el nuevo frente que han tenido que hacer ante el avance de los de Lugansk..

Lo que sí veo factible es que a corto plazo es que lleguen a Barvenkovo y corten las comunicaciones de Slavyansk, que es el nudo de ferrrocaril y carreteras.

El avance desde el sur no ha llegado todavía a Kurakhovo, la posición al oeste de Donetsk.

Todo depende de si los ucranianos pueden mantener un frente continuo en los flancos después de perder esas dos posiciones al norte y al sur, o si sólo hay un vacío.

De todas formas, parece que sí hay indicios de que se acerca el colapso porque los ukros están enviando refuerzos a Pavlograd, al este de Dnieper, por donde pasa la autopista M-30 que sería la ruta de retirada del ejército de Donbass que les quedaría si por Slavyansk no pueden salir.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Franco no luchó contra Rusia... luchó una guerra civil...
> 
> La cosa va MUY MAL y amenaza con IR mucho peor... te lo repito, no estás enviando SOLO armas... ESTAS FINANCIANDO la vida de una nación de más de 20 millones de seres humanos...
> 
> ...



Jojojo muy simple lo ves tú, estás hablando de una guerra proxy de Rusia CONTRA TODO OCCIDENTE, guapis, eso no es un juego.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Díselo a tus amigos del Batallón Azov.



Tu no tienes amigos, ni los lazis te quieren


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Hombre Asturias si es decadente
> 
> Llena de rojos, jubilados, minas cerradas y ciudades decadentes
> 
> ...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Tu no tienes amigos, ni los lazis te quieren


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ninguna de esas opciones explicaria al pronunciado picado del aparato, ni siquiera la perdida de los timones de profundidad, la única plausible de las que señala es el suicidio del piloto, y esa hipótesis es improbable dado que el piloto no va solo en la cabina. El aparato llevaba un vuelo de crucero y de pronto picó como un stuka, apesta a global hawk.



*JAJAJAJA JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA

*
Y este es el nivel mental y de alienación de los follaputines, señoría.

No hay más preguntas.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


>



Te repites más que el ajo.

Quieres ser gracioso pero..... no


----------



## vil. (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jojojo muy simple lo ves tú, estás hablando de una guerra proxy de Rusia CONTRA TODO OCCIDENTE, guapis, eso no es un juego.



Tú crees que sinceramente el VIETCON tenía más cartas en aquellos tiempos de las que hoy tiene Rusia???... ni en materia militar, ni siquiera civil...

Espanta tanta ceguera... y luego hablais de que si Putin es el rey del juego, si Putin es el ajedrecista... 

Putin juega con ciegos, con indigentes e incapaces... con un tío de la OTAN que dice que Putin no ganará una guerra nucelar... 

Es que enfrente de Putin no hay nadie con sentido común... pero nadie, que no es que el tío fuese más o menos... es que se dedica a tratar con majaretas E incapaces...


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Mar 2022)

Parece ser que los soldados rusos, ni siquiera tienen ropa apropiada para el frio de esos lares de Ucrania.


A los soldados rusos los retiran del frente de batalla con Ucrania debido a la baja moral e incluso al congelamiento, declaró un funcionario de defensa de EE.UU.

El alto funcionario de defensa identificó el hecho de no tener suficiente ropa abrigadora como un problema durante una sesión informativa de antecedentes el martes. El Pentágono también señaló que el ejército ruso tiene dificultades para proporcionar suficiente comida y combustible para sus fuerzas, informó _The Washington Post_.


“Tienen problemas en muchos frentes”, comentó el funcionario sobre los rusos, según Task & Purpose.


“Empezamos a ver indicios” de que Ucrania “ahora puede y está dispuesta a recuperar territorio”, añadió el funcionario, citado por _The Post_.

El número de bajas rusas sigue sin estar claro, ya que un tabloide ruso afirmó que más de 9.000 soldados rusos murieron en los combates. Las autoridades rusas rechazaron el informe, aseguraron que se publicó como resultado de una operación de hackeo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> *JAJAJAJA JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA*
> 
> 
> Y este es el nivel mental y de alienación de los follaputines, señoría.
> ...



El nivel de los follanazis se reduce a una carcajada.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Quieres ser gracioso pero..... no



¿Cuánto te pagan por escribir aquí?


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Cuánto te pagan por escribir aquí?



Me pagan en rublos, aun no hice el calculo. Vete a pastar chaval


----------



## LIRDISM (24 Mar 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Pero qué dices....si lo más feminazi, intolerante, xenófobo y corrupto lo tienes en nuestro Bobiernp y sus socios.





Inkalus dijo:


> Si esto es verdad el embolsamiento de todas las unidades ucras en Donesk y Lugansk es inminente.



Falta que caiga Severodonetsk y luego Slovianks y Kramatorsk y creo que ya se derrumbará todo el frente este, que es el frente mas fuerte y donde se decide la guerra.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Mar 2022)

Menuda novedad !

La mayor farsa de la llamada segunda guerra mundial fue llamarla de esa forma puesto que no cayó ninguna bomba en territorio norteamericano.

La enésima destrucción de Europa se hizo para que EEUU saliese de la recesión como final del New Deal, vendiendo armas a los países que se destruyeron entre sí y después vendiendo el plan Marshall que no era más que un enorme crédito para que le comprasen a ellos la reconstrucción.


Si les salió tan bién ese plan , no hay razón para que no se vuelva a repetir.

Esta guerra sólo se podría llamar tercera guerra mundial, si Nueva York queda como Hiroshima o Dresde.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Me pagan en rublos, aun no hice el calculo. Vete a pastar chaval



Y tú al ignore.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Pero qué ta


vil. dijo:


> Tú crees que sinceramente el VIETCON tenía más cartas en aquellos tiempos de las que hoy tiene Rusia???... ni en materia militar, ni siquiera civil...
> 
> Espanta tanta ceguera... y luego hablais de que si Putin es el rey del juego, si Putin es el ajedrecista...
> 
> ...



Rusia tiene carne de cañón tipo 2 GM, y además está imposibilitada de ARRASAR a saco, se metió en un berenjenal absurdo.

Está pillada desde que comenzó la invasión.

No puede ir con todo ni en plan tímido tampoco.

Le fallaron sus pronósticos de que les iban a recibir con los brazos abiertos.


A ver cómo sale de ésta, hay tantos intereses en que el oso se lleve unos buenos cartuchazos...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Falta que caiga Severodonetsk y luego Slovianks y Kramatorsk y creo que ya se derrumbará todo el frente este, que es el frente mas fuerte y donde se decide la guerra.



Primero tienen que liquidar el bastión nazi de Mariúpol.


----------



## Bishop (24 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 997101



Al final el meme se va a hacer realidad...


----------



## el ruinas II (24 Mar 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Exacto.
> 
> Estamos en guerra, España está en guerra. Por el momento, guerra económica, pero la cosa puede ir a más y seguramente irá a más. Y ya solo la guerra económica, para un país en quiebra técnica y gobernado por lacayos y traidores, como el nuestro, es una puta catástrofe.
> 
> Pero la gente aquí con el jijiji y el jajaja, como si fuese un Madrid-Barça.



y lo mejor es cuando grumman, northrop, general dynamics o cualquier otra empresa del complejo militar industrial de USA "invente" un arma para neutralizar a los misiles "hipersonicos", que va a costar un pastizal y que van a tener que comprar todos los paises de la OTAN. Al final las guerras siempre las gana USA y aqui todo dios pegandose por si eres un "nazi" pro putin o un "nazi" pro zelenski, se rien de nosotros como les sale de los cojones


----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

las rusas que conocéis quieren irse ya de España?


----------



## damnun_infectum (24 Mar 2022)

Phosagro, FERTILIZANTES RUSOS...a cerca de un *+30%*
Tatneft petróleo a *+20%*


----------



## Feriri88 (24 Mar 2022)

Oviedo es Mariupol claramente


----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Quién manda en Negociudad? Pues eso. Un país con ingentes reservas de petróleo, gas, carbón, níquel, paladio, titanio, cereales, agua... Tienen de todo. Y miles de cabezas nucleares...



y muchas rusas para la exportación que no creo que quieran venirse para España, putin dice que no somos kulturny y con razon


----------



## paconan (24 Mar 2022)

Fake?


----------



## arriondas (24 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Tú crees que sinceramente el VIETCON tenía más cartas en aquellos tiempos de las que hoy tiene Rusia???... ni en materia militar, ni siquiera civil...
> 
> Espanta tanta ceguera... y luego hablais de que si Putin es el rey del juego, si Putin es el ajedrecista...
> 
> ...



Están quedando como lo que son, como una panda de imbéciles, putitas al servicio de las élites anglosajonas. Pajarracos que están en política para trincar, pillar cacho, y a ver quien de ellos lame mejor el cipote a sus amos. No hace falta que Putin sea un genio, le basta con ser un gobernante serio de los de toda la vida, viendo lo que tiene enfrente.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Mar 2022)

Desde los medios rusos ya van diciendo a su gente que en OCCIDENTE nos estamos volviendo rusofobos, y que somos muy malos. Que ellos no tienen culpa de invadir y destruir un pais...bla bla bla, en resumen, que ellos son los buenos, y el resto del mundo muy malos.

*Lavrov: Rusia está lista para que Occidente tome el camino de la rusofobia


https://tass.ru/politika/14171073


*


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Mar 2022)

Jooooder
"Pero los investigadores del accidente de Indonesia descubrieron que el sensor que el _software _del avión *pudo haber activado un sistema "anticalado"*, anulando los controles manuales. Eso habría podido resultar en que la nariz del avión se inclinara hacia el suelo"
Qué es MCAS, el software del Boeing 737 MAX 8 en el punto de mira tras la tragedia de Ethiopian Airlines - BBC News Mundo.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (24 Mar 2022)

¿Qué pidió, la PS5?


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Están quedando como lo que son, como una panda de imbéciles, putitas al servicio de las élites anglosajonas. Pajarracos que están en política para trincar, pillar cacho, y a ver quien de ellos lame mejor el cipote a sus amos. No hace falta que Putin sea un genio, le basta con ser un gobernante serio de los de toda la vida, viendo lo que tiene enfrente.



Los yates y mansiones de el y sus oligarcas, mas las villas de los hijos, y su alto ritmo de vida....
Es un gobernante serio de toda la vida..... si......DE TODA LA VIDA MAFIOSO









'Stepdaughter' of Russian minister BANNED from visiting £4m London flat


THE stepdaughter of Russia’s foreign minister has had her glamorous London lifestyle blown up by swingeing British sanctions. Polina Kovaleva, 26, is banned from visiting her plush £4.4millio…




www.thesun.co.uk


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

*El flujo de refugiados continúa tras un mes de guerra en Ucrania y llega a 3,6 millones.*
Decenas de miles de ucranianos continúan dejando cada día su país a consecuencia de la *guerra en Ucrania*, y hoy, día en el que se cumple un mes de *guerra*, este flujo alcanzó los 3,67 millones, según las estadísticas de la Agencia de la ONU para los Refugiados (ACNUR).

Polonia continúa recibiendo más de la mitad de este éxodo (2,17 millones), mientras que cientos de miles han dejado Ucrania por la frontera de otros países vecinos como Rumanía, Moldavia, Hungría, Rusia, Eslovaquia y en menor medida Bielorrusia.

A estos refugiados se añaden los más de 6,5 millones de desplazados internos en *Ucrania* por el *conflicto*, por lo que Naciones Unidas calcula que más de 10 millones de ucranianos, aproximadamente una cuarta parte de la población nacional, han dejado sus hogares en los últimos 30 días.


----------



## Scardanelli (24 Mar 2022)

Limpieza étnica de la horda turcochina...









La mitad de los niños ucranianos han abandonado su hogar desde que comenzó la invasión rusa


Apropiadamente la mitad de los niños ucranianos han tenido que abandonar sus hogares desde que Rusia...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Scardanelli (24 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Los yates y mansiones de el y sus oligarcas, mas las villas de los hijos, y su alto ritmo de vida....
> Es un gobernante serio de toda la vida..... si......DE TODA LA VIDA MAFIOSO



Chortina hijastra de Lavrov se queda sin paga y en una casa en la que no puede ni recibir suministro eléctrico...









Ukraine war: UK sanctions Sergei Lavrov's stepdaughter


London said it was targeting Imperial College graduate Polina Kovaleva, a glamorous 26-year-old who lives in a £4million home in Kensington, and also frozen the assets of Russia's Gazprombank.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (24 Mar 2022)

¿Quién es el Nosferatu? Lo va a derretir el sol


----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Voy a mandar ahora la orden de vender mis acciones…es el momento…
> 
> Y comprar iberdrolitas con esas ganancias…



diversifica iberdrolas, complejo militar industrial español, aceiteras y futuros de gas


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Mar 2022)

Esta campaña me está recordando a Brunete, con los ucros haciendo de nacionales atrincherados y rodeados en Quijorna, Brunete o Villanueva de la Cañada, y los republicanos con una masa de maniobra gigante desperdiciada en acabar con los reductos. ¿No eran rusos los "asesores" de Miaja y Rojo?....


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Jooooder
> "Pero los investigadores del accidente de Indonesia descubrieron que el sensor que el _software _del avión *pudo haber activado un sistema "anticalado"*, anulando los controles manuales. Eso habría podido resultar en que la nariz del avión se inclinara hacia el suelo"
> Qué es MCAS, el software del Boeing 737 MAX 8 en el punto de mira tras la tragedia de Ethiopian Airlines - BBC News Mundo.



No era un Max, chino de Albacete estúpido.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Chortina hijastra de Lavrov se queda sin paga y en una casa en la que no puede ni recibir suministro eléctrico...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Siempre se puede ir a la mansión Kadirov a ser su quinta esposa y chuparle las zurraspas del culo, dejarse cagar en el pecho, etc.


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

*Reino Unido permite a Abramovich inyectar 33 millones al Chelsea pese a las sanciones por la guerra de Ucrania.*
El Gobierno británico ha permitido que *Roman Abramovich* inyecte 30 millones de libras (33 millones de euros) al equipo, un importe que irá destinado a gastos del día a día para evitar que el club caiga en la ruina.

El movimiento forma parte de las medidas introducidas este miércoles para aliviar la situación del Chelsea, lastrado por las sanciones al oligarca ruso por parte de Downing Street y la Unión Europea.

Con estos 33 millones, el Chelsea podrá hacer frente a la elevada suma de salarios que tiene que pagar cada mes y que se sitúa en torno a los 28 millones de libras (30 millones de euros).


----------



## Argentium (24 Mar 2022)

Estamos viviendo "tiempos interesantes", no hay duda...

*BlackRock alerta: “Rusia ha puesto fin a la globalización”*
_




_ (24.03.2022 12:45)


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Están quedando como lo que son, como una panda de imbéciles, putitas al servicio de las élites anglosajonas. Pajarracos que están en política para trincar, pillar cacho, y a ver quien de ellos lame mejor el cipote a sus amos. No hace falta que Putin sea un genio, le basta con ser un gobernante serio de los de toda la vida, viendo lo que tiene enfrente.



Un gobernante serio...Thatcher, Kohl, Reagan, incluso Trump, le hubieran metido tal pollazo a Rusia el primer día, que os iba a ver metidos debajo de las mesas.

Dad gracias que los de ahora son más pazguatos.

Es que sois tontos, muuuu tontos.

Para todo.


----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Quitar el hambre dices... pero si el menú ese del "asturiano" le quita el hambre a como poco 10 ucranianos y no menos de 20 rusos... hostia...



y produce unos cuantos litros de gas créame


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Mar 2022)

1/2 Mariupol 23.03.2022: Esta chica fue asesinada por los Ukronazis con una bala de francotirador en el pecho. Salieron del sótano con su madre, su padre y su hermano para ir a los autobuses. La madre estaba herida. Más tarde murió en el hospital. Padre con su hermano menor de la mano


----------



## vil. (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Pero qué ta
> 
> 
> Rusia tiene carne de cañón tipo 2 GM, y además está imposibilitada de ARRASAR a saco, se metió en un berenjenal absurdo.
> ...



Bueno, pues parece ser que me has convencido, que tenemos PASTA MÁS QUE DE SOBRA para financiar a lso 20 millones de Ucranianos...

Te hago unos números así más o menos... 

Sánchez va a poner para los camioneros 500 millones, que dice que no hay más...

Hace unos días decía algún ministro que había 100.000 viviendas para los ucranianos... con números, 100k viviendas a un precio medio de mercado de 500 euros son 50 k al mes o unos 600 k al año... a ello súmales unos 500 lereles de paguita, otros 600k año... entre sanidad y demás ponle otros 300 para redondear... es decir 1500 millones para los Ucranianos que vengan y estamos hablando de 100.000... si NO HAY más para los camioneros que 500k y los sumamos nos dan 2000 k

Eso España dice que lo puede financiar... me lo voy a creer, pero tengo muchas dudas...

Con eso no llega para que los camiones rulen, pero con todo y con ello las empresas que dependen de la electricidad también requieren financiación, así que habrá que RASCAR más en el presupuesto...

De los 20 millones de Ucranianos, que se queden en Ucrania a España le tocarán pongamos 1,5 millones y pongamos que el coste unitario son algo así como 500 eurillos mes, no es mucho... algo más de 6000 millones al año SACADOS DEL PRESUPUESTO... y eso sin pensar en mercenarios y demás... mientras debemos de buscar cómo financiar la inflación interior, sino todo asoma a que huelgas, paros y gente acaben haciendo saltar por los aires cualquier iniciativa...

A un país como España le puede salir la guasa en no menos de 20milk año... y dicen nuestros políticos que no tenemos más de 500k para los transportistas...

A España la deuda se la financia el BCE... que si no... bien pues ahora además va a tener que rascar más millones... DE DONDE saldrán...

Y hablo de España, pero el resto no está para nada mejor... 

Dime si tu fueses PUTIN acabarías esta guerra en un año... o intentarías alargarla como poco un lustro... y digo si tú fueses Putin, no me vengas con zarandajas de politiqueo... 

En apenas un mes nosotros tenemos a los camioneros en la calle... Francia se ha tenido que tragar todo porque está en elecciones y... ¿los griegos, italianos, belgas???? o es que allí les pagan lo doble y lo que tendrían que hacer nuestros muchachos del camión es emigrar????


----------



## workforfood (24 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Desde los medios rusos ya van diciendo a su gente que en OCCIDENTE nos estamos volviendo rusofobos, y que somos muy malos. Que ellos no tienen culpa de invadir y destruir un pais...bla bla bla, en resumen, que ellos son los buenos, y el resto del mundo muy malos.
> 
> *Lavrov: Rusia está lista para que Occidente tome el camino de la rusofobia
> 
> ...



El resto del mundo no creo


----------



## vil. (24 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> y produce unos cuantos litros de gas créame



Tú dale ideas a la PATRICIA BOTIN Y veo a todo su servicio encerrado como vacas en una granja a tirarse... en fin...


----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> La solución al conflicto de Ucrania cada vez más cerca, aparece el arma más letal, aparece el batallón de élite de "abajo firmantes". Pedro Almodovar, Antonio Banderas y Marisa Paredes, firman un manifiesto por la paz en Ucrania
> 
> 
> 
> ...



les bombardearan con un misil iskander proximamente


----------



## capitán almeida (24 Mar 2022)

DES PA CI TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¿Quién es el Nosferatu? Lo va a derretir el sol
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 997447









Y ese parece un maniquí de la planta de caballeros del corteinglés.

Panchez castigao...


----------



## Yomateix (24 Mar 2022)

Menos mal que son los "buenos" a la mínima te acusan de proruso y te meten un tiro (como el enviado a las negociaciaciones por Zelensky) o te meten en la cárcel sin una sola prueba y sin permitirte ni hablar con un abogado en un mes. Pero en este caso son los Polacos, que son los buenos, no pasa nada porque se salten todos los derechos fundamentales ni que sea un periodista ni que sean incapaces de mostrar ni una sola prueba. De aquí a 3 meses si lo sueltan, este hombre va a decir lo que quieran que diga, a ver quien se atreve a decir lo contrario si el riesgo es que te puedan meter un tiro en la cabeza si no dices lo que te ordenen solo por acusarte de lo que les apetezca acusarte.

*Un tribunal polaco identifica con el alias Rubtsov a Pablo González, el periodista español acusado de espiar para Rusia*
*González lleva casi un mes sin poder comunicarse con su familia ni con su abogado *

Un tribunal polaco ha identificado a Pablo González, el periodista español que fue detenido el pasado mes de febrero en Polonia mientras estaba cubriendo la guerra de Ucrania y que ha sido acusado de espiar para Rusia, con los alias _*Aleksey Rubtsov*_ y _*Pavel Rubtsov.*_

Así consta en una resolución del pasado 3 de marzo, a la que ha tenido acceso Europa Press, donde el Tribunal Regional de Rzeszów notificó que un día antes había ordenado "*privar temporalmente de libertad *a la persona mencionada para el periodo de *tres meses*, hasta el 29 de mayo".

Además, especifica que González se encuentra en el centro penitenciario de Rzeszów y a disposición de la Fiscalía de esa región polaca, sin dar más detalles acerca del colaborador de _Público_.

En un primer momento, no se precisaron los motivos de su detención, pero posteriormente un portavoz gubernamental comunicó que se le* acusaba de espiar para la Inteligencia militar rusa*, el conocido GRU, por lo que podría ser condenado a hasta 10 años de cárcel.


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

*Robles no descarta enviar más armas a la guerra en Ucrania e insiste en que no se puede dar mucha publicidad por razones de seguridad.*
La ministra de Defensa, Margarita Robles, no ha descartado la posibilidad de realizar nuevos envíos de armas para la defensa de *Ucrania*. "En principio es una posibilidad, siempre que Ucrania lo necesite y nos lo pida", ha asegurado la ministra desde Albacete.

A preguntas de los medios durante una visita a la base aérea de Los Llanos, Robles ha explicado que no solamente España, sino todos los países, están valorando la posibilidad de que haya más envíos.

No obstante, ha advertido de que "cuando esos envíos se realizan, se hará igual que se hizo la vez anterior, con muchísima prudencia y discreción, porque hay mucho riesgo para las personas que hacen el traslado, y para los países que reciben este material".


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> El resto del mundo no creo



Sí sí, hay también muchos planetas gigantes por ahí, igual están del lado ruso, pero lo que pasa es que aportan y deciden lo mismo que todo eso que has puesto ahí de Sudamérica, África, Asia, etc. 

UNA MIERDA.

Porque son el Tercer Mundo.

De nada.

Taluec.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (24 Mar 2022)

Total Derroition


----------



## Scardanelli (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Siempre se puede ir a la mansión Kadirov a ser su quinta esposa y chuparle las zurraspas del culo, dejarse cagar en el pecho, etc.



Parece un futuro muy probable para muchas turcochinas...


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Bueno, pues parece ser que me has convencido, que tenemos PASTA MÁS QUE DE SOBRA para financiar a lso 20 millones de Ucranianos...
> 
> Te hago unos números así más o menos...
> 
> ...





Tus números son para tí, guapis, la cuenta de la vieja tuya pues eso, es para tí.

No tiene mayor relevancia.

Te faltan datos, como decían aquellos profes de mates...

Pero bueno imagino que estas cosas luego las cuentas en el parque o en la barra del bar e impresionas a 4 degenerados y/o zotes.


----------



## workforfood (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Sí sí, hay también muchos planetas gigantes por ahí, igual están del lado ruso, pero lo que pasa es que aportan y deciden lo mismo que todo eso que has puesto ahí de Sudamérica, África, Asia, etc.
> 
> UNA MIERDA.
> 
> ...




Pues tu me dirás lo que decide Australia, Canadá, Nueva Zelanda, Finlandia, o países ocupados como Alemania, Japón o Corea del Sur. Nada. Tienen más bases de Estados Unidos que de su propio ejército. El que manda en la OTAN es USA y su puta UK y los demás o son países ocupados desde la segunda guerra mundial o no cuentan un pimiento.


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

*Ucrania registra 5 periodistas muertos y 148 crímenes contra los medios desde que comenzó la guerra.*
Las autoridades de *Ucrania* han registrado la muerte de cinco periodistas y 148 crímenes contra informadores y medios de comunicación en la guerra en ese país, informó este jueves el Centro de Comunicación Estratégica y Seguridad de la Información de *Ucrania* (Stratcom).

Además, siete periodistas resultaron heridos, seis fueron secuestrados y uno está desaparecido; hubo cinco incidentes con armas de fuego contra informadores, once amenazas de muerte y cuatro redacciones de medios de comunicación fueron ocupadas o destruidas por las fuerzas rusas, según la fuente.

En total 70 medios de comunicación del país tuvieron que dejar de operar desde la* invasión de Ucrania* por parte de tropas de *Rusia* el pasado 24 de febrero.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (24 Mar 2022)

a partir del 1 de abril se espera una nueva administracion regional en Kherson y que se empiece a introducir el rublo a la circulacion

lo de proclamar la Republica Popular en Kherson habra que verlo, dado que no hay un consejo regional legitimno desde 2014 y probablemente habria que hacer elecciones para volver a elegir diputados nuevos, eso si despues de purgar toda la calaña nazi que han metido en la region desde 2014


----------



## mapachën (24 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Es un foro de economía y tú eres del 2006, no uno de los llegados al calor del triunfo... así que...
> 
> Todas esas compañías, cada una en sus respectivos campos ya tenían más que suficiente con la competitividad de la economía china y sus condicionantes de mercado, a la par que su competencia... por poner un caso Mercedes está en un complejo entramado que ME TEMO que acabará con ella en manos chinas, más temprano que tarde y COMO LOGO, ni siquiera como interés de generación o producción, máxime si sigues la carrera de CALIDAD que quiere imponer China y estos jamás se imponen nada sin al menos conseguir parte...
> 
> ...



Chapo… gracias por el mensaje…

Como dices… soy de 2006, donde elegí tirarme a las renovables en lugar de ser ingeniero nuclear, que era a lo que iba… venía rebotado de crisisenergetica.org… y llevo comentando estas cosas que tú bien apuntas, desde 2005… que vienen ostias? Está claro… pero no todo es energia y en Europa hay muchísima tecnología…

Con 200 GW de eolica offshore que Dan 6500h nominales equivalentes no tendríamos este problema del gas.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Chortina hijastra de Lavrov se queda sin paga y en una casa en la que no puede ni recibir suministro eléctrico...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Los codos erosionados de cuatro patear?... @visaman


----------



## chemarin (24 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Estamos viviendo "tiempos interesantes", no hay duda...
> 
> *BlackRock alerta: “Rusia ha puesto fin a la globalización”*
> _
> ...



Tremendo pecado, por lo que parece. Hay una serie de dogmas que han impuesto en Occidente, que en estos momentos son tan "inviolables" como lo eran los de la Iglesia hace doscientos años. Y sí, Rusia choca con esos valores. Gracias a Dios el juego se ha acabado, el enfrentamiento era inevitable, la duda solo queda en saber cuál será el alcance, ¿solo guerra económica y cultural, o guerra nuclear?


----------



## capitán almeida (24 Mar 2022)

Jornada 29 de invasión en Ucrania: Biden promete responder si Rusia usa armas químicas


La guerra emprendida por Rusia contra Ucrania, de la que este jueves se cumple un mes, ha dejado ya más de 700 civiles muertos y 3,4 millones de refugiados, el mayor éxodo desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial




www.elconfidencial.com




Cómo tará la cosa pa que salga esto en la "prensa libre"¿?


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Pues tu me dirás lo que decide Australia, Canadá, Nueva Zelanda, Finlandia, o países ocupados como Alemania, Japón o Corea del Sur. Nada. Tienen más bases de Estados Unidos que de su propio ejército.



Jajajaja pregunta cuántos habitantes de esos países en blanco MATARIAN por vivir en estos que acabas de mencionar, y luego haz la pregunta inversa.


Diosssssss. 

Señor, dame (más) paciencia.


----------



## workforfood (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jajajaja pregunta cuántos habitantes de esos países en blanco MATARIAN por vivir en estos que acabas de mencionar, y luego haz la pregunta inversa.
> 
> 
> Diosssssss.
> ...



Pero hablamos militarmente y países como Alemania, Japón o Corea del sur su opinión vale lo mismo que una colilla, hay que dirigirse a su amo.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>





Glorioso.

Lo único es que el Kutnezov puso el listón demasiado alto en cuanto a lo de las columnas de humo, lol.


----------



## vil. (24 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> y produce unos cuantos litros de gas créame



Tú dale ideas a la PA


Fígaro dijo:


> Tus números son para tí, guapis, la cuenta de la vieja tuya pues eso, es para tí.
> 
> No tiene mayor relevancia.
> 
> ...



Hostia claro... las cuentas son para el que las hace y las PAGA... está claro... el que no las paga, pues:









La impunidad del comensal caradura que ya ha dejado sin pagar al menos 46 cuentas de restaurantes en Zaragoza


Antonio Miguel Grimal es el terror de los hosteleros aragoneses porque acumula antecedentes policiales por pedir copiosas comilonas que se niega a abonar




elpais.com





Ya te dije que entiendo perfectamente que tú eres COMO PUTA EN BUSCA DE PAGA, no es lo tuyo por amor RIC... JAJAJJAJAAJAA


----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Todo lo que vaya con electricidad, queda frito, hasta los recambios. Volveríamos a 1822 de golpe. Ni agua corriente íbamos a tener. La sociedad colapsaría en cuestión de semanas... o de días.



en ese caso violar matar y saquear, no queda otra con lo cansado que es.


----------



## bigmaller (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jajajaja pregunta cuántos habitantes de esos países en blanco MATARIAN por vivir en estos que acabas de mencionar, y luego haz la pregunta inversa.
> 
> 
> Diosssssss.
> ...



A ver que tal vivimos sin hacer trampas.


----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Yo diría que un burro, un caballo o una mula…



yo tengo localizado un picadero de caballos cerca


----------



## Impresionante (24 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> ¿Será cierto?
> 
> La *guerra de Ucrania y Rusia* alcanza su *vigesimoctavo día* con *las fuerzas ucranianas rodeando al ejército ruso a las puertas de Kiev*: un importante contingente de fuerzas rusas habría sido cercada por las ucranianas en las zona de Bucha, Irpin y Hostomel.
> 
> ...





Yomateix dijo:


> Menos mal que son los "buenos" a la mínima te acusan de proruso y te meten un tiro (como el enviado a las negociaciaciones por Zelensky) o te meten en la cárcel sin una sola prueba y sin permitirte ni hablar con un abogado en un mes. Pero en este caso son los Polacos, que son los buenos, no pasa nada porque se salten todos los derechos fundamentales ni que sea un periodista ni que sean incapaces de mostrar ni una sola prueba. De aquí a 3 meses si lo sueltan, este hombre va a decir lo que quieran que diga, a ver quien se atreve a decir lo contrario si el riesgo es que te puedan meter un tiro en la cabeza si no dices lo que te ordenen solo por acusarte de lo que les apetezca acusarte.
> 
> *Un tribunal polaco identifica con el alias Rubtsov a Pablo González, el periodista español acusado de espiar para Rusia*
> *González lleva casi un mes sin poder comunicarse con su familia ni con su abogado *
> ...



Telita los polacos


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Estamos viviendo "tiempos interesantes", no hay duda...
> 
> *BlackRock alerta: “Rusia ha puesto fin a la globalización”*
> _
> ...


----------



## Argentium (24 Mar 2022)

Tiempos interesantes, tiempos de grandes cambios...

*La justicia del Reino Unido deniega la inmunidad a Juan Carlos I y permite el juicio por acoso a Corinna Larsen.*


----------



## Impresionante (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Se están vendiendo como churros en la web profunda, empaquetados y con manuales incluidos. No se podía saber.



a cuanto el aka12 y el istalaza?


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Pero hablamos militarmente y países como Alemania, Japón o Corea del sur su opinión vale lo mismo que una colilla, hay que dirigirse a su amo.



Claro, y mi padre mandaba en mi casa, y en mi trabajo mi jefe, y en el mundo Dios.


Seguro que el pobre alemán (ex RFA) que está en Mallorca en el chalet disfrutando de su jubilación está deseando haber tenido la vida de el de una choza de Malawi, que en cambio no tenía que plegarse a los deseos de los capitalistas americanos, no te jode...


Sois muuuuu tontos.

Venga, otro.


----------



## workforfood (24 Mar 2022)

En Europa no hay soberanía militar porque seguimos siendo una colonia de Estados Unidos. Alemania sigue igual desde que Hitler se pegó un tiro en el bunker. Italia los que se cambiaron de chaqueta al segundo de ver que Alemania perdía la guerra lleno de bases OTAN, España con bases de Estados Unidos para recibir ayuda y poder comer caliente en la época de Franco. Como cojones puedes tener una política militar Europea autónoma si somos una colonia yanki.


----------



## arriondas (24 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> en ese caso violar matar y saquear, no queda otra con lo cansado que es.


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

¿ Porque aún los podemitas comunistas NO han apoyado públicamente a Ucrania ni ha denunciado la agresión rusa en Ucrania? 

¿ Quizás porque Rusia se lo impide ?


----------



## workforfood (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Claro, y mi padre mandaba en mi casa, y en mi trabajo mi jefe, y en el mundo Dios.
> 
> 
> Seguro que el pobre alemán (ex RFA) que está en Mallorca en el chalet disfrutando de su jubilación está deseando haber tenido la vida de el de una choza de Malawi, que en cambio no tenía que plegarse a los deseos de los capitalistas americanos, no te jode...
> ...



Ahora me hablas de jubilación y vacaciones digo donde está el poderío militar de alemania, donde están los cojones sobre la mesa o todo acabó en mayo de 1945.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> En Europa no hay soberanía militar porque seguimos siendo una colonia de Estados Unidos. Alemania sigue igual desde que Hitler se pegó un tiro en el bunker. Italia los que se cambiaron de chaqueta al segundo de ver que Alemania perdía la guerra lleno de bases OTAN, España con bases de Estados Unidos para recibir ayuda y poder comer caliente en la época de Franco. Como cojones puedes tener una política militar Europea autónoma si somos una colonia yanki.



Que sí que sí, esto es el Infierno en vida, menos mal que en Burkina Fasso no hay bases americanas, qué felices deben andar.


----------



## azazel_iii (24 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> En el futuro se estudiará cuando empezó la III guerra mundial y dirán este o aquel día, pero ese solo será el día que la gota colmó el vaso, hasta ese día hubo muchas gotas que fueron llenando ese vaso y esta es una de ellas.



Lo curioso es que veo muchos países abiertamente beligerantes, como si estuvieran buscando gresca y que esto escale, a un nivel sin precedentes desde la II Guerra Mundial. No veo a ningún país neutral o abiertamente tratando de bajar los humos, salvo quizás China por la cuenta que le trae que sabe que después de Rusia van ellos. 

La sanciones eran entendibles ya que Rusia ha comenzado el conflicto militar (aunque todo venga desde 2014) pero lo de expulsar diplomáticos, confiscar cuentas bancarias y el oro del banco central es demencial, es literalmente un robo, veremos como reacciona Rusia pero solo veo escaladas por ambas partes día sí y día también. A Putín le queda la carta de cortar el gas y luego ya lanzar algo nuclear táctico como muestra de fuerza. De ahí, a la tercera, no hay mucho más.

España está en la parte beligerante, por cierto.


----------



## ussser (24 Mar 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Total Derroition



Lleva varios días así, no sé cómo se presta a esto, ah bueno, el dinero.


----------



## workforfood (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Que sí que sí, esto es el Infierno en vida, menos mal que en Burkina Fasso no hay bases americanas, qué felices deben andar.



Lo confirmas con tus idioteces Europa sigue igual desde 1945 una colonia americana, millones de Europeos murieron por ser las putas de un estado en otro continente.


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

Podemos rechaza que la Unión Europea envíe armas letales a la guerra de Ucrania" .

Pues su tuvieran la más mínima honestidad y verguenza , los ministros y ministras podemitas deberían dimitir hoy mismo, y si no lo hacen deberían ser cesados por Sánchez.


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Ahora me hablas de jubilación y vacaciones digo donde está el poderío militar de alemania, donde están los cojones sobre la mesa o todo acabó en mayo de 1945.



No le hace falta, aprendieron que sus cocos son mejores y más útiles y fructíferos para otras cosas, al igual que Japón.

Y les ha ido de puta madre.


A ver si algún día los rusos hacen lo mismo, ya que son tan listos.


----------



## Albion (24 Mar 2022)

Rusia quiere organizar la Eurocopa: "No es una broma"

La UEFA ha confirmado este miércoles que las federaciones de *Rusia y Turquía han *declarado su interés para organizar la* Eurocopa de 2028 o la de 2032*, y que también ha recibido una candidatura conjunta de Reino Unido y la República de Irlanda para 2028 y otra de Italia para 2032.

La designación de las sedes para ambas competiciones se hará *en septiembre de 2023*, según ha recordado el organismo, que había fijado la fecha de este miércoles como límite para la declaración de interés de posibles candidatos para la Eurocopa.

De esta forma, las aspirantes a la Eurocopa 2028 son el proyecto conjunto de Inglaterra, Irlanda del Norte, República de Irlanda, Escocia y Gales, además de Rusia o Turquía. Tanto Rusia como Turquía se han postulado en su caso para la edición de 2032, junto a Italia.

Aunque *la FIFA y la UEFA suspendieron a todos los equipos rusos *—selecciones y clubes— el pasado 28 de febrero tras el inicio de la invasión de Rusia a Ucrania y no pueden participar en sus competiciones hasta nuevo aviso, la Federación Rusa, que es la que ha solicitado la organización de la Eurocopa, no tiene impuesta suspensión alguna actualmente.

Dada la situación actual, el Comité Ejecutivo de la UEFA, que tiene previsto reunirse el 7 de abril y el 10 de mayo, permanecerá a la espera de convocar nuevas reuniones extraordinarias, de forma regular y continua cuando sea necesario. Ante la declaración de interés de la Unión de Fútbol de Rusia, el organismo, de acuerdo a la evolución de los acontecimientos, evaluará la situación legal y adoptará nuevas decisiones según sea necesario.

La FIFA y la UEFA decidieron el 28 de febrero de forma conjunta suspender a todas las selecciones nacionales y clubes rusos para participar en las competiciones de ambas hasta nuevo aviso, lo que implica la *exclusión de Rusia del Mundial de Qatar 2022*, para el que debía jugar la repesca.

La UEFA cambió la *sede de la final de la Liga de Campeones de San Petersburgo a París *y puso fin a su asociación con Gazprom, la compañía energética rusa, en todas las competiciones, a la que estaba vinculada desde 2012. También la FIFA, en coordinación y consulta con la UEFA y otras partes interesadas, decidió modificar el Reglamento sobre el Estatuto y la Transferencia de Jugadores (RSTP) para proporcionar seguridad jurídica y claridad en una serie de cuestiones y atender a las consecuencias de la guerra en los jugadores.

Por ello se ha introducido el nuevo Anexo 7 temporal del Reglamento, titulado "Normas temporales para hacer frente a la situación excepcional derivada de la guerra en Ucrania", que incluye disposiciones relacionadas con la suspensión de contratos entre jugadores/entrenadores y clubes, que están afiliados a la Asociación Ucraniana de Fútbol (UAF) y a la Unión de Fútbol de Rusia (FUR). Las nuevas disposiciones permiten, entre otras cosas, que los jugadores afectados jueguen en otro club hasta el 30 de junio de 2022.

Por ello el Comité Ejecutivo de la UEFA decidió incluir una disposición que permite a los clubes inscribir un máximo de dos jugadores adicionales, que estaban previamente inscritos en un club afiliado a la UAF o a la FUR y cuyos contratos han sido suspendidos de acuerdo con el Anexo 7 del RSTP de la FIFA.


----------



## kenny220 (24 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Ellos verán, que se suele decir...



Si, seguramente vendrán empresas chinas a dar servicios de extracción de petróleo a Rusia.


----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Por lo tanto lo único que hace que Rusia no sea ahora fulminada con bombas nucleares...es porque tienen miedo que responda , sino no habría problema.
> 
> Sí detrás de estas guerras tan extrañas no hubiese un enorme negocio de venta de armas , en vez de amenazar con misiles intercontinentales que cuestan decenas de millones de euros usarían por ejemplo " un virus que es gratis ".
> 
> ...



eso lo hicieron los agentes durmientes rusos en los años 60


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Sublime.


----------



## Pirro (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Un gobernante serio...Thatcher, Kohl, Reagan, incluso Trump, le hubieran metido tal pollazo a Rusia el primer día, que os iba a ver metidos debajo de las mesas.
> 
> Dad gracias que los de ahora son más pazguatos.
> 
> ...



Claro, la misma Thatcher que opuso a la reunificación alemana y le pidió a los rusos que no se precipitaran en largarse.

El mismo Kohl que sólo inició el proceso de reunificación cuando el Kremlin le dio el OK.

El mismo Reagan al que dilapidó el dinero en la guerra de las galaxias mientras se le atragantaba el todopoderoso Frente Sandinista de Liberación Nacional.

El mismo Trump al que acusan de ser prorruso.

Esos, justamente esos, le habrían dado un “pollazo” a Rusia desde el primer día


----------



## vil. (24 Mar 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Chapo… gracias por el mensaje…
> 
> Como dices… soy de 2006, donde elegí tirarme a las renovables en lugar de ser ingeniero nuclear, que era a lo que iba… venía rebotado de crisisenergetica.org… y llevo comentando estas cosas que tú bien apuntas, desde 2005… que vienen ostias? Está claro… pero no todo es energia y en Europa hay muchísima tecnología…
> 
> ...



Cuantos llegamos rebotados de crisis energética... jajajjajajaaaa... un saludo... el problema de las renovables es el vector con el que manejarlas... y eso es chungo... por otra parte no toda europa está en el mismo lugar en cuanto a ello y...

Y hay algo en ellas que no sé exactamente qué es (lo imagino, pero es elucubrar) que consigue que todos los mandatarios prefieran millones de veces una guerra nucelar que apostar por ellas a lo bestia...

En todo caso y aún aceptando que por economías de escala se pudiese asemejar al nivel de rendimiento del gas, lo cierto es que a día de hoy me temo que el gas es sencillamente más barato o bien permite apuestas financieras más rentables... pero ciertamente es otro debate y no está ni se le espera sobre la mesa...

Si has leído algo sobre la agenda energética europea y lo que le van a exigir a Polonia queda poco que decir... y los polacos eso lo apoyaron porque es para 2060 que es como decir para quíen sabe cuando...


----------



## ussser (24 Mar 2022)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Lo curioso es que veo muchos países abiertamente beligerantes, como si estuvieran buscando gresca y que esto escale, a un nivel sin precedentes desde la II Guerra Mundial. No veo a ningún país neutral o abiertamente tratando de bajar los humos, salvo quizás China por la cuenta que le trae que sabe que después de Rusia van ellos.
> 
> La sanciones eran entendibles ya que Rusia ha comenzado el conflicto militar (aunque todo venga desde 2014) pero lo de expulsar diplomáticos, confiscar cuentas bancarias y el oro del banco central es demencial, es literalmente un robo, veremos como reacciona Rusia pero solo veo escaladas por ambas partes día sí y día también. A Putín le queda la carta de cortar el gas y luego ya lanzar algo nuclear táctico como muestra de fuerza. De ahí, a la tercera, no hay mucho más.
> 
> España está en la parte beligerante, por cierto.



Te importaría explicar eso del oro ruso? Gracias.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> ¿ Porque aún los podemitas comunistas NO han apoyado públicamente a Ucrania ni ha denunciado la agresión rusa en Ucrania?
> 
> ¿ Quizás porque Rusia se lo impide ?



¿Todavía te pagan con pipas tus jefes del PP?


----------



## Octubrista (24 Mar 2022)

El titular, en realidad, debería decir que Rusia ha puesto fin al monopolio de dólar:









BlackRock alerta: “Rusia ha puesto fin a la globalización” Por Investing.com


BlackRock alerta: “Rusia ha puesto fin a la globalización”




m.es.investing.com


----------



## Michael_Knight (24 Mar 2022)

Dicen las putinas del foro que les han hecho un favor a los rusos, que en realidad iban a convertirlo en submarino y así les han ahorrado el trabajo.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Claro, la misma Thatcher que opuso a la reunificación alemana y le pidió a los rusos que no se precipitaran en largarse.
> 
> El mismo Kohl que sólo inició el proceso de reunificación cuando el Kremlin le dio el OK.
> 
> ...





Imbécil, no le hubieran permitido ni rodear las tropas los días anteriores.

Esa gente fue la que subyugó a los cerdos comunistas de la URSS y propició que sus gentes mandarán a tomar por culo a tamaños hijosdeputa cómo eran los dirigentes soviéticos.


Pero bueno imagino que habréis leído el jueves y 4 panfletos en alguna fiesta del PCE y ya con eso sentais cátedra calimochera.


Putos tarados.


----------



## workforfood (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> No le hace falta, aprendieron que sus cocos son mejores y más útiles y fructíferos para otras cosas, al igual que Japón.
> 
> Y les ha ido de puta madre.
> 
> ...



Sí de puta madre siempre que obedezcan a su amo, que si se desvían un poco saben que las nukes de Estados Unidos son para ellos. En este foro hay mucho nacionalsocialista y saben que hoy Alemania es una puta colonia yanki y que si los Alemanes de la segunda guerra mundial se levantaran de su tumba se pegarían un tiro de inmediato.


----------



## azazel_iii (24 Mar 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Te importaría explicar eso del oro ruso? Gracias.



Está en el hilo, varios senadores/congresistas americanos quieren _congelar_ los activos en oro rusos depositados en EEUU. Boris Johnson lo ha estado comentando también para los activos en Reino Unido. En total creo que eran 150 mil millones en oro.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Dicen las putinas del foro que les han hecho un favor a los rusos, que en realidad iban a convertirlo en submarino y así les han ahorrado el trabajo.



Está en el plan, del casco sacarán miles de mejillones para no tener que depender de la decadente y occidental Rianxeira.


----------



## vil. (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Claro, y mi padre mandaba en mi casa, y en mi trabajo mi jefe, y en el mundo Dios.
> 
> 
> Seguro que el pobre alemán (ex RFA) que está en Mallorca en el chalet disfrutando de su jubilación está deseando haber tenido la vida de el de una choza de Malawi, que en cambio no tenía que plegarse a los deseos de los capitalistas americanos, no te jode...
> ...



No tío... simplemente has venido a un foro de economía y pretendes hacernos creer que es AMOR... y no cuela... si fuese amor allí estarías codo con codo luchando y pagando... como el jubileta de Valencia creo que era...

Pero lo tuyo es por mensajes y... 

Lo malo es que muchos de los que estamos aquí tenemos pasta sin currar mensajes y sabemos qué nos va en ello... y claro, no nos mola que nos timen y menos un FULANO que dice que lo suyo es AMOR... no RIC, no es amor...


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Todavía te pagan con pipas tus jefes del PP?



Que vá........tu MAMi paga mucho mejor....tontopollas.....


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No tío... simplemente has venido a un foro de economía y pretendes hacernos creer que es AMOR... y no cuela... si fuese amor allí estarías codo con codo luchando y pagando... como el jubileta de Valencia creo que era...
> 
> Pero lo tuyo es por mensajes y...
> 
> Lo malo es que muchos de los que estamos aquí tenemos pasta sin currar mensajes y sabemos qué nos va en ello... y claro, no nos mola que nos timen y menos un FULANO que dice que lo suyo es AMOR... no RIC, no es amor...



Por mensajes?

Yo siempre digo lo mismo, yo estoy aquí para reírme de vosotros y para insultaros lo que puedo.

No me tiene que pagar nadie, me lo paso lo suficientemente bien.


----------



## IgFarben (24 Mar 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Claro, la misma Thatcher que opuso a la reunificación alemana y le pidió a los rusos que no se precipitaran en largarse.
> 
> El mismo Kohl que sólo inició el proceso de reunificación cuando el Kremlin le dio el OK.
> 
> ...



Déjales, son gente que no ha tocado un libro de historia en su vida y se creen que el mundo es como lo han visto en las películas de Hollywood.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Que vá........tu MAMi paga mucho mejor....tontopollas.....



Mi mami está en el cielo, pero tú irás al infierno, comemierdas.


----------



## Trajanillo (24 Mar 2022)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Lo curioso es que veo muchos países abiertamente beligerantes, como si estuvieran buscando gresca y que esto escale, a un nivel sin precedentes desde la II Guerra Mundial. No veo a ningún país neutral o abiertamente tratando de bajar los humos, salvo quizás China por la cuenta que le trae que sabe que después de Rusia van ellos.
> 
> La sanciones eran entendibles ya que Rusia ha comenzado el conflicto militar (aunque todo venga desde 2014) pero lo de expulsar diplomáticos, confiscar cuentas bancarias y el oro del banco central es demencial, es literalmente un robo, veremos como reacciona Rusia pero solo veo escaladas por ambas partes día sí y día también. A Putín le queda la carta de cortar el gas y luego ya lanzar algo nuclear táctico como muestra de fuerza. De ahí, a la tercera, no hay mucho más.
> 
> España está en la parte beligerante, por cierto.



Estamos en modo 1914 y eso es lo peligroso, que cuando nos liamos a ostias a ver quien lo para antes de que caiga el primer pepino nuclear.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

Qué nos impide aceptar la realidad y mirar directamente al rostro del destino. Sí, Europa ha sido invadida por el ejército de un autócrata totalitario, como ocurrió en 1939. 

Se han abierto enormes riesgos existenciales que, ojalá, resulten de limitada magnitud, pero están ahí, acechando.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Sí de puta madre siempre que obedezcan a su amo, que si se desvían un poco saben que las nukes de Estados Unidos son para ellos. En este foro hay mucho nacionalsocialista y saben que hoy Alemania es una puta colonia yanki y que si los Alemanes de la segunda guerra mundial se levantaran de su tumba se pegarían un tiro de inmediato.




Jajajaja los alemanes de la 2 GM seguro que preferirian ser colonia de los Ivanes, no me cabe duda.

Además no son colonia de nadie imbécil.

Son admirados en el mundo entero, aliados y amigos.


----------



## azazel_iii (24 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


>



Joder, un clásico... "El afilador..."


----------



## Pirro (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Imbécil, no le hubieran permitido ni rodear las tropas los días anteriores.
> 
> Esa gente fue la que subyugó a los cerdos comunistas de la URSS y propició que sus gentes mandarán a tomar por culo a tamaños hijosdeputa cómo eran los dirigentes soviéticos.
> 
> ...



Esta feo empezar con el insulto por delante. Y si estás aquí pretendiendo convencer a alguien de algo, lo que haces es contraproducente. 

Cualquier lector imparcial que vea tus formas tenderá, instintivamente, a simpatizar con el otro bando.

Si te pagan por lo que estás haciendo debes estar muy mal pagado.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> El resto del mundo no creo



Este mapa no es real en cuanto a


workforfood dijo:


> Ahora me hablas de jubilación y vacaciones digo donde está el poderío militar de alemania, donde están los cojones sobre la mesa o todo acabó en mayo de 1945.



Tuvieron cojones a decirle a Trump que iban a hacer el nord stream 2 y le tocaba los huevos lo que dijera USA. Eso si, la cagaron.

Te pued poner mas ejemplos. En occidente cada pais es libre, otra cosa es luchar contra los hechos y la geografia, nuestro vecino es Rusia, ojala fuera el vecino de USA pero no es asi. Entonces nosotros tenemos el monstruo dictatorial pegado y nos toca bregar con el.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Mar 2022)

Después de haber sobrevivido a los chechenos que vas a decir…con estar vivo suficiente…vaya 4…


----------



## fulcrum29smt (24 Mar 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> En españa caerán uno o dos nukes. Simón dixit
> 
> PD: a nosotros con la que nos va a montar marruecos ya nos va a llegar de lo lindo...entonces ya no será una guerra a tomar por culo, será aquí al lado y españa llena de marroquís



Yo diría que más, objetivos prioritarios las bases aereas o de la armada de Rota, Torrejón, Zaragoza, Los Llanos, Morón, y después también las principales ciudades Madrid, Barcelona, Valencia, Bilbao, etc...

Tener en cuenta que un misil puede llevar o una cabeza nuclear de muchos Megatones o múltiples cabezas nucleares MIRV de menor potencia. Con un solo misil ya estaríamos finiquitados.

Si hay guerra no habrá lugar seguro, ya sea por el impacto o la radioactividad.


----------



## agarcime (24 Mar 2022)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (24 Mar 2022)

Los polacos históricamente siempre han creído que podían enfrentarse a otros mas fuertes que ellos y siempre han acabado inflados a hostias, no escarmientan...

"
Se han revelado los detalles de las propuestas que presentará hoy Polonia en la cumbre de la OTAN.

Varsovia propondrá la formación de una misión de mantenimiento de la paz de 10.000 personas.

Sus principales tareas serán:

- La vigilancia de los corredores humanitarios que se organicen en el oeste de Ucrania, incluida la creación de zonas prohibidas sobre ellos;

- la protección de la carga humanitaria (léase carga militar) que circulará por estos corredores;

- la creación de una zona de exclusión aérea sobre las mayores ciudades del oeste de Ucrania.

Se ha informado de que, hasta ahora, Dinamarca y Lituania están dispuestos a aportar soldados. Polonia está a la búsqueda de Estados que acepten la empresa.

Varsovia está esperando la aprobación de los Estados Unidos. De momento, hay informes que indican que EE.UU. se muestra escéptico ante la idea.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (24 Mar 2022)

El ejército violador de Stalin ha vuelto. 

Soldado de las tropas invasoras del judío neosoviético Putin viola a una ucraniana después de asesinar a su marido inerme.








Russian soldier accused of raping Ukrainian woman after killing her husband


This is the first time Ukraine has evidence of a rape committed by a Russian soldier against a Ukrainian woman since the beginning of the war.




www.newsweek.com




(23 de marzo de 2022)

@nuestralucha


----------



## sirpask (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (24 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Jornada 29 de invasión en Ucrania: Biden promete responder si Rusia usa armas químicas
> 
> 
> La guerra emprendida por Rusia contra Ucrania, de la que este jueves se cumple un mes, ha dejado ya más de 700 civiles muertos y 3,4 millones de refugiados, el mayor éxodo desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial
> ...



Prensa libre es RT....


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Mi mami está en el cielo, pero tú irás al infierno, comemierdas.



Cual de ellas???que no eres mas tontorron porque el dia no tiene mas horas.....chupapollas......


----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

pues a mi arriondas estimado coforero me han jodido el plan JX69 de jubilación que consistía en:

comprarme uno de esos traductores modernos que venden en el Amazon.

relacionarme por internet con una rusa o siberiana de las de campo cuarentona y pactar un contrato de convivencia

vasectomía preventiva 

comprar una casa barata con terreno en un pueblo perdido, huerto gallinas conejo y si se puede cerdo.

follarme mucho a la rusa y vivir relajado cuando palme la rusa se queda con todo.

un plan sin fisuras creo


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Mar 2022)

Joder, ahora me entero...


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

Ojo que Ucrania puede enquistarse como Vietnam se enquistó a EEUU. 

Guerras equivocadas, avocadas a una derrota.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Y el Pacomkin?

Lo han apagado ya?


----------



## Albion (24 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Después de haber sobrevivido a los chechenos que vas a decir…con estar vivo suficiente…vaya 4…



La rueda de la historia:


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (24 Mar 2022)

Las comparaciones, las comparaciones…


----------



## Proletario Blanco (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Cual de ellas???que no eres mas tontorron porque el dia no tiene mas horas.....chupapollas......



No te cansas de sorber lefa, ¿verdad?


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Jooooder
> "Pero los investigadores del accidente de Indonesia descubrieron que el sensor que el _software _del avión *pudo haber activado un sistema "anticalado"*, anulando los controles manuales. Eso habría podido resultar en que la nariz del avión se inclinara hacia el suelo"
> Qué es MCAS, el software del Boeing 737 MAX 8 en el punto de mira tras la tragedia de Ethiopian Airlines - BBC News Mundo.



No creo que fuera ni un suicidio ni un misil, creo que ha sido un fallo técnico que puede ser debido al software si es así los Boing 737 Max deberían ser totalmente desguazados y comenzar de cero ya que los parches no han servido para nada.


----------



## Trajanillo (24 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Los polacos históricamente siempre han creído que podían enfrentarse a otros mas fuertes que ellos y siempre han acabado inflados a hostias, no escarmientan...
> 
> *"Detalles de las propuestas que Polonia presentará hoy en la cumbre de la OTAN se han dado a conocer.*
> 
> ...



Para desplegar una fuerza de paz los dos contendientes tienen que estar de acuerdo si no uno se lo puede tomar como una agresión y considerarlo casus belli


----------



## alfonbass (24 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Lo confirmas con tus idioteces Europa sigue igual desde 1945 una colonia americana, millones de Europeos murieron por ser las putas de un estado en otro continente.



Usted no sale a la calle ni se ha fijado en cómo vive la gente de su alrededor...


----------



## kenny220 (24 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Los polacos históricamente siempre han creído que podían enfrentarse a otros mas fuertes que ellos y siempre han acabado inflados a hostias, no escarmientan...
> 
> "
> Se han revelado los detalles de las propuestas que presentará hoy Polonia en la cumbre de la OTAN.
> ...



En Varsovia 1920, no fue así.


----------



## chemarin (24 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Los polacos históricamente siempre han creído que podían enfrentarse a otros mas fuertes que ellos y siempre han acabado inflados a hostias, no escarmientan...
> 
> "
> Se han revelado los detalles de las propuestas que presentará hoy Polonia en la cumbre de la OTAN.
> ...



Más vale que Rusia avise, sin ningún genero de duda, que atacará a esas fuerzas. Si no lo hace se le pueden colar los de la OTAN en Ucrania y ya tendrán lo que decían no querer. Si Rusia quiere jugar en serio hay que ser claros y decididos.


----------



## keylargof (24 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Tremendo pecado, por lo que parece. Hay una serie de dogmas que han impuesto en Occidente, que en estos momentos son tan "inviolables" como lo eran los de la Iglesia hace doscientos años. Y sí, Rusia choca con esos valores. Gracias a Dios el juego se ha acabado, el enfrentamiento era inevitable, la duda solo queda en saber cuál será el alcance, ¿solo guerra económica y cultural, o guerra nuclear?



Guerra doritera


----------



## workforfood (24 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Usted no sale a la calle ni se ha fijado en cómo vive la gente de su alrededor...



Sí huelga de camioneros, desabastecimiento de supermercados inflación de dos digitos. El país con mayor paro de Europa, sustitución étnica...


----------



## vil. (24 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> El titular, en realidad, debería decir que Rusia ha puesto fin al monopolio de dólar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuidado con esto... esta gente es la rehostia y cuando dice algo dice algo para algo...

Hay que ver en los próximos tiempos cómo empiezan a actuar los diferentes gobiernos y no menos el mundo de las finanzas... lo de la bolsa de Moscú hay que seguirlo... si este tiene razón el día de hoy de la bolsa de Moscú se va a seguir repitiendo y será el canario en la mina que nos vaya haciendo ver CUANTO de verdad hay en ello...

Por que tiene otra lectura ... y es una advertencia a China que se acabó lo que se daba y hay que reposicionar empresas... que por cierto es INMENSAMENTE rentable para el capital financiero, pero es un toque muy chungo para China... ¿o no?... 

Y en el artículo ya se advierte de la inflación... es decir, que se da por descontado un cambio de moneda de pago internacional que es lo que Rusia en la práctica pretendía con el anuncio de ayer...

En todo esto hay un problemilla que yo desde siempre advierto: ¿ y el ejército americano qué???... porque para poder financiarlo se precisa un dolar que haga pagar un impuesto a cada transacción, que de lo contrario no hay quíen sostenga semejante tinglado militar... y a ello sumemos el conglomerado empresarial en el Tio Sam que es algo bestial y que dejaría un reguero de paro y en rentas altas...

En cierto sentido de lo que habla es de una vuelta a la idea de los derechos de giro pero a través de las criptodivisas...

Pero... esto es tanto como decir que TRUMP tenía razón y que mejor dejar al BIDEN dormir los próximos meses... suena cuando menos un poco absurdo que la simple entrada de Rusia en Ucrania haya tenido un efecto tan BESTIAL... es cuando menos bien poco creible, pero...


Cosas a seguir...


----------



## LIRDISM (24 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Primero tienen que liquidar el bastión nazi de Mariúpol.



Contaba con eso ya porque se libera 5 brigadas de las mejores


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Qué nos impide aceptar la realidad y mirar directamente al rostro del destino. Sí, Europa ha sido invadida por el ejército de un autócrata totalitario, como ocurrió en 1939.



Europa está invadida por EEUU desde la II Guerra Mundial.


----------



## mazuste (24 Mar 2022)

Una prueba más de que los ucranianos estaban planeando una invasión
de Donbass y Crimea, ANTES de que los rusos se les adelantaran:

*Mapas de trabajo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que fueron capturados en la región de Kherson.*
_* Muestran posiciones de los nazis y campos de minas. A juzgar por las fechas en el documento, el NVO*_
* ruso frustró el ataque a lCrimea*


----------



## El Cano (24 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Ah.... Actividad economica en cambio es comprarte un piso y venderlo 10% mas caro en dos meses..... Eso tiene mas valor que los dinosaurios...



Falso dilema, pero picaré. Bienes de consumo y de equipo, tecnología, aeroespacial, software. Vaya, todo lo que usamos nosotros (y ellos) para escribir este mensaje. Nada de eso viene de Rusia.


----------



## crocodile (24 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Los polacos históricamente siempre han creído que podían enfrentarse a otros mas fuertes que ellos y siempre han acabado inflados a hostias, no escarmientan...
> 
> "
> Se han revelado los detalles de las propuestas que presentará hoy Polonia en la cumbre de la OTAN.
> ...



Los polacos quieren que nos nukeen a los europeos, hay que ser hijos de perra.


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

Rusia es la que ha invadido un país soberano sin ninguna justificación, es la que esta masacrando a su población civil e indefensa, es la que a amenazado a Occidente con armas nucleares si intenta impedir su genocidio, blanco y en botella.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No creo que fuera ni un suicidio ni un misil, creo que ha sido un fallo técnico que puede ser debido al software si es así los Boing 737 Max deberían ser totalmente desguazados y comenzar de cero ya que los parches no han servido para nada.



Otra vez.


Que no era un Max, idiotas.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (24 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Para desplegar una fuerza de paz los dos contendientes tienen que estar de acuerdo si no uno se lo puede tomar como una agresión y considerarlo casus belli



Pues que hablen de una zona de exclusión aérea quiere decir que no están de acuerdo con Rusia porque mientras sigan enviando armas y mercenarios los rusos no pueden aceptar ninguna zona de exclusión que no pongan ellos.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Eso está claro... según vaya ampliándose el ojete ruso dirán que había un plan secreto para joderles, y luego aparecerá en una papelera por ahí en Ruanda....


----------



## vil. (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Por mensajes?
> 
> Yo siempre digo lo mismo, yo estoy aquí para reírme de vosotros y para insultaros lo que puedo.
> 
> No me tiene que pagar nadie, me lo paso lo suficientemente bien.



Vamos que te tocó la lotería y ahora te dedicas a pasarte por aquí en lugar de estar con una churri... cada uno es como es...

Pero vamos como te decía suena a PUTA EN BUSCA DE PASTA... así que no es amor RIC...


----------



## Proletario Blanco (24 Mar 2022)

La clave que explica el éxito de la resistencia ucraniana frente a un ejército tan superior en número es, además de la determinación de los voluntarios y la calidad del armamento occidental que manejan, su preparación rápida pero efectiva. Aunque muchos de ellos han tenido pocos días para pasar de ser camareros, mecánicos o profesores a convertirse en soldados, han aprendido lo esencial, a veces bajo las bombas, y lo han aplicado contra los rusos con un resultado letal.


Uno de los instructores que entrena a los nuevos reclutas en Leópolis centra su explicación en el combate callejero, auténtico talón de Aquiles de las tropas de Putin, que de momento han sido rechazadas en Kiev, Jarkov, Irpín, Bucha o Mariupol gracias a sus tácticas de guerrillero . "Esto llevamos aprendiendo gracias a los instructores de EEUU y Canadá que llevan viniendo desde 2014", dice Gregory, un militar ucraniano que enseña a otros lo que él mismo aprendió de los veteranos de Irak y Afganistán que le formaron a él y al que le cambiamos el nombre por seguridad.

Todas las estrategias que Gregory comenta con este periodista están compiladas en el 'Minimanual de la Defensa Urbana', una guía elaborada por el estratega John Spencer, veterano de la lucha callejera en Faluya o Bagdad, y traducida del inglés al ucraniano. Ya está descargada en la mayoría de los smartphones de los miembros de la resistencia e incluso está colgada en la web del Ministerio de Defensa Ucraniano como si fueran las Tablas de la Ley. Este es un resumen de como están frenando a los rusos:


1.- PROTÉGETE BAJO TIERRA

Lo primero que hará el enemigo es bombardearte a larga distancia para destruir tus estructuras y desmoralizarte. "Usa los sótanos para protegerte tanto tú como tus armas y tus víveres. Escóndete en los edificios gubernamentales, que suelen ser los más sólidos". El enemigo puede destruir la ciudad, pero los escombros son un obstáculo que luego jugará en favor de la defensa y dificultará su avance, "porque él estará expuesto y tú, resguardado", dice el manual de Spencer. 

2.- TÚ ELIGES DONDE COMBATES, NO EL ENEMIGO

Analiza el callejero y prepárate para el asalto enemigo antes de que suceda. Cierra las calles por las que no te interesa que avancen con todo tipo de obstáculos y atrae a los rusos al punto al que tú deseas. Procura ralentizar su acceso mediante barreras que los hagan moverse en zig-zag. "Una columna avanzando lenta es un blanco perfecto", dice Gregory. "Haz una defensa de varios círculos, que al enemigo le cueste enormes pérdidas superar cada uno de ellos".


3.- TAN CERCA QUE PUEDAS OÍRLO RESPIRAR

Cuando el enemigo entre, déjalo avanzar sin oponer resistencia hasta que lo tengas encima, que se confíe. Si lo dejas estar a tu lado, no corres riesgo de que use la artillería o los bombardeos aéreos contra ti porque eso supondría ponerse en riesgo él mismo con fuego amigo. Además, "es bueno que los rusos noten tu presencia", remata Gregory. "A partir de su entrada en tu territorio debe sentir miedo a comer al aire libre, a ir a por agua, al ir a mear...".


4.- CAMBIA DE POSICIÓN TODO EL TIEMPO

El blanco móvil. Si te mueves tienes menos posibilidades de que te alcancen. "Ataca en grupos de tres o cuatro personas como mínimo", dice el manual, "y combínate con otros grupos para crear situaciones de fuego cruzado sobre los enemigos". "Haz agujeros para pasar de un edificio al otro, prepara túneles de huída". Gregory añade: "Debes usar la red de saneamiento de la ciudad para golpear al enemigo cuando vuelva del frente y se relaje".



5.- QUE NADIE TE VEA

"No te expongas a que te vea la aviación o los drones. Combate siempre en la sombra", dice Gregory. El manual de Spencer asegura que el enemigo no debe verte ni saber a cuántos defensores se enfrenta. Es esencial no asomarse a las ventanas para disparar, sino disparar desde dentro de las habitaciones para hacerle creer que detrás de cada ventana se esconde un francotirador, el terror de los soldados asaltantes. "Cubre las calles con toldos o sábanas para que no puedan localizarte", escribe Spencer.
"Usa los túneles del metro para moverte y ten siempre una vía de escape preparada".


6.- NO TEMAS A LOS TANQUES

Cuanto antes te hagas a la idea de que el enemigo usara tanques para penetrar en la ciudad, mucho mejor. Pueden ser vehículos temibles, pero también vulnerables. "Usa antitanques Javelin o MLAW para destruirlos. Atácalos desde las alturas o desde los sótanos". Cuanto más cerca, mejor, ya que "el alza del cañón es muy limitado tanto hacia arriba como hacia abajo" y el blindaje "es más fijo en la parte superior". Puedes estar disparándole desde un cuarto piso sin que pueda reaccionar. "Si van en columna, ataca de forma coordinada el primero y el último. Así no podrá avanzar hacia delante ni hacia atrás y los metes en una trampa", afirma el manual. Si no tienes antitanques, lanza varios cócteles molotov contra las rejillas del motor para hacerlos estallar.


7.- NO TE DEJES SORPRENDER

Mantén siempre a dos tercios de la guarnición en sus posiciones y que el turno de sueño y descanso ocupe sólo un tercio de los defensores. Vigila todas las entradas y salidas de la ciudad sin que el enemigo te vea a ti. Usa drones comerciales si no tienes de ataque. Aunque sea sólo por el ruido que hacen, ya suponen una incomodidad al enemigo. "A los rusos no les gustan que les observen desde el aire", dice Gregory.


8.- BEBE AGUA Y TRATA DE NO ENFERMAR

"Un soldado puede sobrevivir sólo tres días sin beber, pero tres semanas sin comer", asegura el manual. Purifica el agua con pastillas o hiérvela si puedes hacer fuego sin ser detectado. Nunca bebas agua contaminada, "pues te deshidratas por la diarrea aún más rápido". Trata de conseguir raciones de comida preparada y mantén un lugar seguro y tranquilo para descansar alejado del frente al que puedas llegar con seguridad. "Lávate las manos cada vez que comas. Las enfermedades hacen más muertos en las ciudades sitiadas que las balas".


9.- RESPETA A LOS CIVILES

La guerra tiene reglas. No te disfraces de civil. "Ve siempre identificado como un militar y no uses los mismos edificios donde se refugian los civiles, tales como hospitales, escuelas o iglesias. Además, identifica esos lugares como seguros para esas personas y no te mezcles con ellas para que no reciban fuego del enemigo", asegura el manual. "Un militar debe privilegiar la asistencia médica y la comida para los civiles sitiados", asegura Gregory.


10.- GOLPEA Y CORRE

"Un soldado que no protege su vida está muerto", dice el manual. Ataca y retírate todo el rato. "No se trata de matar a todos los enemigos que asaltan la ciudad", afirma Gregory, sino de hacerles comprender que no van a sentirse seguros en ningún sitio, que pueden morir y que no pueden esconderse para que su moral se desplome. Que es exactamente lo que les está pasando a los militares rusos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Mar 2022)

que tal va el embolsamiento tripalosky al norte de kiev?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia es la que ha invadido un país soberano sin ninguna justificación, es la que esta masacrando a su población civil e indefensa, es la que a amenazado a Occidente con armas nucleares si intenta impedir su genocidio, blanco y en botella.


----------



## Trajanillo (24 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Pues que hablen de una zona de exclusión aérea quiere decir que no están de acuerdo con Rusia porque mientras sigan enviando armas y mercenarios los rusos no pueden aceptar ninguna zona de exclusión que no pongan ellos.



Es que los rusos no pueden permitir que vuele un solo avión de la OTAN si no están jodidos...


----------



## kelden (24 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> ¿ Porque aún los podemitas comunistas NO han apoyado públicamente a Ucrania ni ha denunciado la agresión rusa en Ucrania?
> 
> ¿ Quizás porque Rusia se lo impide ?



Porque nos gusta llevar la contraria a tipos como tu ....


----------



## keylargof (24 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



Por fin vemos a la poderosa marina rusky en acción, y parece que están dispuestos a competir con fiereza con aviación y tierra por el título de "Ejército Vladimir de mierda más payasístico".

Esa huida hipersónica del puerto con el buque de desembarco en llamas al fondo mientras revienta el polvorín ha dejado una imagen para el recuerdo y una huella indeleble en la historia de la guerra bufa.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (24 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Joder, ahora me entero...



Dicen que ha sido con un misil Tochka, el barco parece que llevaba municiones...


----------



## El Cano (24 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> No me alegra leer esto, pero como analista objetivo, es fascinante ver a los líderes occidentales (acostumbrados durante mucho tiempo a imprimir una moneda fiduciaria infinita para productos básicos finitos) comenzar a darse cuenta de que las monedas más duras no son el USD o el EUR, sino el petróleo. gas, trigo y oro.



A mi tampoco y aún estando de acuerdo te subo la apuesta. Las monedas más duras no son las anteriores, sino las armas. De nada te vale el dólar si no tienes trigo, pero por mucho trigo que tengas no es tuyo si no lo puedes defender.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Porque nos gusta llevar la contraria a tipos como tu ....



@rejon es un loro comepipas.


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Porque nos gusta llevar la contraria a tipos como tu ....



O a GILIPOLLAS como tú.....rata inmunda.


----------



## alfonbass (24 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Sí huelga de camioneros, desabastecimiento de supermercados inflación de dos digitos. El país con mayor paro de Europa, sustitución étnica...



Si, pero tienes suerte de vivir donde lo haces, no tiene ni comparación posible a como se vivía hace solo 30 años....
Una de las mayores crisis "de la historia" y haciendo el canelo "en internet".

Lo que le jode a mucha gente es que gracias a la libertad, aunque esta no sea perfecta, podamos estar en un foro discutiendo y que, aunque haya cierto desabastecimiento no te mieras de hambre...COMO SI PASA EN MUCHOS OTROS PAÍSES.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Esta feo empezar con el insulto por delante. Y si estás aquí pretendiendo convencer a alguien de algo, lo que haces es contraproducente.
> 
> Cualquier lector imparcial que vea tus formas tenderá, instintivamente, a simpatizar con el otro bando.
> 
> Si te pagan por lo que estás haciendo debes estar muy mal pagado.



Convencer? Simpatizar?


Jajajaja anda que no estás equivocado conmigo.

Estoy aquí para descojonarme de vuestra ignorancia, idiota.


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> No era un Max, chino de Albacete estúpido.



Peor pues tiene un problema idéntico, por lo que parece..









Un avión se estrella en China con 132 personas a bordo


El vuelo MU5735 cayó sobre una zona montañosa en la región de Guanxi cuando cubría la ruta entre Kunming, en el suroeste, y Cantón, en el sudeste




elpais.com




...
El Boeing 737-800 es el modelo predecesor del 737-Maxx, y a diferencia de su sucesor, cuenta con un buen historial de seguridad. El Maxx estuvo vetado durante cerca de tres años para volar en China 

Que desmantelen todos los Boing.









Boeing 737 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




...
Los tres modelos de la nueva variante son el 737 MAX 7, el 737 MAX 8 y el 737 MAX 9, los cuales se basan en el 737-700, −800 y −900ER respectivamente que a su vez son los modelos con mayor éxito de ventas de la gama 737 Next Generation.


----------



## LIRDISM (24 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> La clave que explica el éxito de la resistencia ucraniana frente a un ejército tan superior en número es, además de la determinación de los voluntarios y la calidad del armamento occidental que manejan, su preparación rápida pero efectiva. Aunque muchos de ellos han tenido pocos días para pasar de ser camareros, mecánicos o profesores a convertirse en soldados, han aprendido lo esencial, a veces bajo las bombas, y lo han aplicado contra los rusos con un resultado letal.
> 
> 
> Uno de los instructores que entrena a los nuevos reclutas en Leópolis centra su explicación en el combate callejero, auténtico talón de Aquiles de las tropas de Putin, que de momento han sido rechazadas en Kiev, Jarkov, Irpín, Bucha o Mariupol gracias a sus tácticas de guerrillero . "Esto llevamos aprendiendo gracias a los instructores de EEUU y Canadá que llevan viniendo desde 2014", dice Gregory, un militar ucraniano que enseña a otros lo que él mismo aprendió de los veteranos de Irak y Afganistán que le formaron a él y al que le cambiamos el nombre por seguridad.
> ...



No es muy superior en numero, los ucranianos disponen de pocos más soldados que los rusos y mas reservas. Rusia está atacando un país grande, muy habitado, con grandes ciudades, bien armado, bien entrenado con menor número de soldados y su gran poder, que es la fuerza aérea no la pueden usar en masa por el alto coste que supone y evitar bajas civiles. No es una guerra fácil y lo sabían.


----------



## Albion (24 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> La clave que explica el éxito de la resistencia ucraniana frente a un ejército tan superior en número es, además de la determinación de los voluntarios y la calidad del armamento occidental que manejan, su preparación rápida pero efectiva. Aunque muchos de ellos han tenido pocos días para pasar de ser camareros, mecánicos o profesores a convertirse en soldados, han aprendido lo esencial, a veces bajo las bombas, y lo han aplicado contra los rusos con un resultado letal.
> 
> 
> Uno de los instructores que entrena a los nuevos reclutas en Leópolis centra su explicación en el combate callejero, auténtico talón de Aquiles de las tropas de Putin, que de momento han sido rechazadas en Kiev, Jarkov, Irpín, Bucha o Mariupol gracias a sus tácticas de guerrillero . "Esto llevamos aprendiendo gracias a los instructores de EEUU y Canadá que llevan viniendo desde 2014", dice Gregory, un militar ucraniano que enseña a otros lo que él mismo aprendió de los veteranos de Irak y Afganistán que le formaron a él y al que le cambiamos el nombre por seguridad.
> ...



Parecen las instrucciones de Chuikov para combatir en Stalingrado.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si, pero tienes suerte de vivir donde lo haces, no tiene ni comparación posible a como se vivía hace solo 30 años....
> Una de las mayores crisis "de la historia" y haciendo el canelo "en internet".
> 
> Lo que le jode a mucha gente es que gracias a la libertad, aunque esta no sea perfecta, podamos estar en un foro discutiendo y que, aunque haya cierto desabastecimiento no te mieras de hambre...COMO SI PASA EN MUCHOS OTROS PAÍSES.



Dejalo, son inadaptados jodidos porque en su vida siempre fueron unos putos vagos perroflautas y ahora se les pone todo cuesta arriba..."ej que Soros"

Haber estudiado y/o trabajado, haraganes.


----------



## pirivi-parava (24 Mar 2022)

Aaaaaala, ahora hablan de enviar misiles antibuque


----------



## bigmaller (24 Mar 2022)

El Cano dijo:


> Falso dilema, pero picaré. Bienes de consumo y de equipo, tecnología, aeroespacial, software. Vaya, todo lo que usamos nosotros (y ellos) para escribir este mensaje. Nada de eso viene de Rusia.



No es un falso dilema. 

Tecnologia, aerospacial.... Ahi eestab parejos.

Rusia tiene un problema de bienes de equipo. De producción, de escalado de fabricacion.. . . Pero lo que tu comes, la energia que gasta el software que usas, y la materia prima para el bocadillo... Viene de russia.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Mar 2022)

Siga soñando:


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (24 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los polacos quieren que nos nukeen a los europeos, hay que ser hijos de perra.



Son las "ventajas" de estar en la OTAN, Polonia no movería ni un dedo en caso de ataque a Ceuta y Melilla pero nosotros sí tenemos la obligación de ayudarles en caso de ataque ruso...


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> @rejon es un loro comepipas.



Yo creo que no eres aún consciente de que eres un hijodelagrandísimaputa…….rata de cloaca...


----------



## capitán almeida (24 Mar 2022)

y los indios cuadruplicando las compras de oil a Rusia, 2.500 millones de clientes entre India y China, 4 veces más que el "mundo libre"
pd: ejjjjjjjjjjj que esos son pobres y nuestro pib es la hostia...a crédito todo por supuesto


alfonbass dijo:


> Prensa libre es RT....



no eso es propaganda, tovía tamos así?


----------



## Torrente Ballester2 (24 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> La clave que explica el éxito de la resistencia ucraniana frente a un ejército tan superior en número es, además de la determinación de los voluntarios y la calidad del armamento occidental que manejan, su preparación rápida pero efectiva. Aunque muchos de ellos han tenido pocos días para pasar de ser camareros, mecánicos o profesores a convertirse en soldados, han aprendido lo esencial, a veces bajo las bombas, y lo han aplicado contra los rusos con un resultado letal.
> 
> 
> Uno de los instructores que entrena a los nuevos reclutas en Leópolis centra su explicación en el combate callejero, auténtico talón de Aquiles de las tropas de Putin, que de momento han sido rechazadas en Kiev, Jarkov, Irpín, Bucha o Mariupol gracias a sus tácticas de guerrillero . "Esto llevamos aprendiendo gracias a los instructores de EEUU y Canadá que llevan viniendo desde 2014", dice Gregory, un militar ucraniano que enseña a otros lo que él mismo aprendió de los veteranos de Irak y Afganistán que le formaron a él y al que le cambiamos el nombre por seguridad.
> ...



11.- DORITOS

La ingesta diaria del vital elemento es fundamental para mantener la moral elevada. Trasiéguese con Monster o Fanta para una mejor palatibilidad.


----------



## capitán almeida (24 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Los polacos históricamente siempre han creído que podían enfrentarse a otros mas fuertes que ellos y siempre han acabado inflados a hostias, no escarmientan...
> 
> "
> Se han revelado los detalles de las propuestas que presentará hoy Polonia en la cumbre de la OTAN.
> ...



NO
HAY
HUEVOS


----------



## El Cano (24 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Chechenos



Podría ser una parodia: relaciones públicas chechenas haciendo amigos. Seguro que se lo compran. En serio, no podría ser más paco.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Peor pues tiene un problema idéntico, por lo que parece..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





"Que desmantelen todos los Boing."


JAJAJAJAJA Y QUE PONGAN TUPOLEVS, JAJAJAJA.


Otro canuto, camarada?


----------



## vil. (24 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> ¿ Porque aún los podemitas comunistas NO han apoyado públicamente a Ucrania ni ha denunciado la agresión rusa en Ucrania?
> 
> ¿ Quizás porque Rusia se lo impide ?



Hombre y digo yo, no sería más coherente preguntarles dónde fue a para aquello de NO A LA OTAN y BASES FUERA y tal y qué se yo??? o es que cobran de todos y tienen una jarana en la cabeza... no sé yo...


----------



## Tales. (24 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Militarmente? El segundo día. Desde ese día el ejército ukro no puede hacer nada salvo refugiarse en las ciudades, utilizar a su propia gente como escudo humano, y lanzar golpecillos aislados.
> 
> Ahora falta ver como gestionan los rusos la victoria. Para mi que se están tomando su tiempo para destruir completamente el potencial del ejército ukro y eliminar cuantos más ukronazis mejor. Se calcula que la Guardia Nacional (que engloba a todos los batallones ukronazis: azov, aidar, etc...etc...) eran unos 100.000. Dudo que al final sobrevivan más del 10 %.



Golpecillos de diez mil bajas en un mes reconocidas por los propios rusos que no han tomado ni una ciudad importante en este tiempo


----------



## Pirro (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Estoy aquí para descojonarme de vuestra ignorancia, idiota.



Pues eso es tiempo que no empleas en quitarte la ignorancia propia, por ejemplo aprendiendo un mínimo de historia contemporánea, para poder seguir siendo un troll sorbelefas, pero con rigor.

Por otro lado, viendo lo noble de tus motivaciones, puedo entender que desees con todo tu ser un conflicto nuclear, pues eso le pondría fin a una vida en la que no hay más motivación que descojonarte de la ignorancia de gente a la que no conoces.

Un saludo.


----------



## workforfood (24 Mar 2022)

Siempre me quedo con los análisis de guerra de los expertos generales del foro pegando posts de twitter que va ganando Ucrania y que no se toman ciudades en contra de las opiniones de militares profesionales y generales de la OTAN que Ucrania ha perdido la guerra desde el primer día.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (24 Mar 2022)

El Cano dijo:


> Falso dilema, pero picaré. Bienes de consumo y de equipo, tecnología, aeroespacial, software. Vaya, todo lo que usamos nosotros (y ellos) para escribir este mensaje. Nada de eso viene de Rusia.



No necesitamos a Rusia para nada, y dentro de muy poco Europa en general tampoco, Rusia no es nadie y no produce nada que tenga valor añadido y que nosotros no lo podamos hacer considerablemente mejor, ni nada que nos interese. Rusia es sólo una potencia en alcoholismo, autismo, retraso, prostitución ( externalizando parte de su producción en gangbangs _interraciales _en USA ), mafia, corrupción, y también una potencia en generar impunidad para todos los genocidios y matanzas cometidas desde comienzos del siglo pasado, dentro y fuera de sus fronteras, que maldita gracia les hace a los paises ribereños estar al lado de semejante nación estúpida, patán y terrorista


----------



## El Cano (24 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> No es un falso dilema.
> 
> Tecnologia, aerospacial.... Ahi eestab parejos.
> 
> Rusia tiene un problema de bienes de equipo. De producción, de escalado de fabricacion.. . . Pero lo que tu comes, la energia que gasta el software que usas, y la materia prima para el bocadillo... Viene de russia.



Perdona que dude, pero me das un ejemplo de cualquier cosa que uses de tecnología que sea rusa? Y en cuanto a la energía, como vivas en España (yo desde luego que no, dado que vivo en los EE.UU.) poca energía rusa utilizas.


----------



## Zhukov (24 Mar 2022)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Lo curioso es que veo muchos países abiertamente beligerantes, como si estuvieran buscando gresca y que esto escale, a un nivel sin precedentes desde la II Guerra Mundial. No veo a ningún país neutral o abiertamente tratando de bajar los humos, salvo quizás China por la cuenta que le trae que sabe que después de Rusia van ellos.



Yo de guerras entiendo algo. De economía muy poco y lo que se me ha pegado gracias a este foro. Este conflicto regional es la punta del iceberg, lo que estamos viendo es un cambio de paradigma. En 2008 cuando empezó la Depresión, muchos en este foro dijeron que llevaría a una guerra mundial, como la de los años 30. En aquel momento me parecía exagerado y me mostraba escéptico porque las condiciones no son las mismas.

Con los años transcurridos los alarmistas y los exagerados de 2008 tenían razón, aunque creo que su análisis era una simpleza. Con la ventaja de la retrospectiva y habiendo aprendido algo de historia económica, vemos que la depresión de 2008 no llegó a consumarse porque se cerró en falso dando a la imprenta de billetes. Se evitó un colapso pero no se hizo más que postergarlo.

Lo que estamos viendo son las consecuencias últimas del colapso del sistema de dinero fiat y el petro dólar desde que se abandonó el patrón oro hace cincuenta años ya. La economía capitalista lleva décadas en ciclos de expansión inflacionaria y especulativa seguida de colapsos, cada vez menos espaciados. A la crisis del petróleo le siguió un espejismo en los 80 cuando se abarató el petróleo lo que evitó el colapso de los USA en crisis desde Vietnam y arruinado por la Guerra Fría. Lo que le salvó fue que la URSS cayó primero, la caída del bloque soviético, la globalización, la revolución de la informática, y la industrialización de China permitieron que el sistema se mantuviera y se expandiera durante los 90. El 11-S fue una anécdota, se evitó la depresión, de la que ya se había dado el primer aviso con la crisis asiática y la burbuja de las tecnológicas, bajando los tipos, lo que alimentó la burbuja inmobiliaria creadora de este foro. La última década hemos vivido de prestado, literal y figurativamente. De la nueva crisis del petróleo USA salió adelante con el _fracking_. Pero la guerra era inevitable desde que el proyecto Ucrania y la expansión a nuevas colonias económicas en el espacio ex-soviético fracasó en 2014 al toparse con Rusia. En realidad los primeros disparos y la primera derrota fueron en la guerra de Georgia de 2008.

Ya no hay más mercados que conquistar. China es un rival y competidor. Rusia es un obstáculo. Esta guerra se aplazó gracias a dos "cisnes negros" seguidos, que ganara Trump las elecciones, lo que dio cuatro años más de paz, y la epidemia del corona virus que ha provocado la depresión que era inevitable cuando se volviera a romper la burbuja especulativa. Sólo quedaba la guerra contra Rusia, y Putin se ha adelantado.

Estamos viendo cómo sucede la Historia con mayúsculas ante nuestros ojos. No somos conscientes del cambio porque es pavoroso e inconcebible, pero ya nada volverá a ser como antes.

Esperemos que esto se acabe en un reajuste de fronteras y un nuevo sistema económico mundial, y no una guerra convencional a gran escala en Europa, o Dios no lo quiera, con un intercambio de bombas atómicas.


----------



## vil. (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Dejalo, son inadaptados jodidos porque en su vida siempre fueron unos putos vagos perroflautas y ahora se les pone todo cuesta arriba..."ej que Soros"
> 
> Haber estudiado y/o trabajado, haraganes.



CONHO... o meterse a puta RIC...


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> @rejon es un loro comepipas.



Sobre todo la pipa de tu PM......comepollas......


----------



## mazuste (24 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso no acepta la llamada del Pentágono...
No quisieron hablar, ni escuchar a Lavrov, así que tenían que escuchar a Shoigu.
Pero, para marear la perdiz, él tampoco está atendiendo sus llamadas.
Mariconadas, las justas...


----------



## pirivi-parava (24 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Siga soñando:
> Ver archivo adjunto 997600



Por las imágenes que hemos visto hasta ahora no sé si no se parece más a éste


----------



## pgas (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Proletario Blanco (24 Mar 2022)

➡ La OTAN advierte a Rusia de que el uso de armas químicas tendrá "graves consecuencias".

t.me/thespanisharmy


----------



## explorador (24 Mar 2022)

España no cuenta ni para los refugiados


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (24 Mar 2022)

Las unidades que llevan a cabo el contraataque ukro al oeste de Kiev están bajo el fuego de la artillería rusa ....

"Al oeste de Kiev, las unidades de las AFU intentan abrirse paso a través del río Irpen y de un estanque en la granja de pesca Golden Carp, al norte del autodromo de Chaika, cerca del complejo residencial del mismo nombre. Es probable que las fuerzas ucranianas intenten eludir Irpen y ponerse detrás de la agrupación rusa.

La artillería rusa está trabajando en ellos: en la foto de la derecha está la urbanización Chaika, con las posiciones de las AFU cubiertas justo en el cinturón de bosques.

Los lugareños con amor a su propio mando de las AFU sugieren que sería una buena idea cubrir todo el cinturón de bosques al norte del Chaika con artillería de cohetes - debería haber muchas pérdidas en el lado ucraniano, la concentración de tropas es grande.

Las AFU habían desplegado varios puntos de alimentación de combate y habían instalado un almacén de armas y municiones en la autopista con antelación".


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Pues eso es tiempo que no empleas en quitarte la ignorancia propia, por ejemplo aprendiendo un mínimo de historia contemporánea, para poder seguir siendo un troll sorbelefas, pero con rigor.
> 
> Por otro lado, viendo lo noble de tus motivaciones, puedo entender que desees con todo tu ser un conflicto nuclear, pues eso le pondría fin a una vida en la que no hay más motivación que descojonarte de la ignorancia de gente a la que no conoces.
> 
> Un saludo.



Es que eres muy ignorante.

Sal, lee, infórmate. 

Y escupe la lefa rusa primero!


Reconozco que aquí me río mucho, sois fantásticos, la disonancia cognitiva jamás tuvo mejores portavoces.

Gañanes con derecho a teclado. Y a libertad de expresión consentida por los malvados colonialistas anglos...


----------



## Proletario Blanco (24 Mar 2022)

➡ La OTAN cifra en 40.000 los soldados rusos muertos, heridos, desaparecidos o capturados en Ucrania.

Fuente

t.me/thespanisharmy


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

Rusia es la que ha invadido un país soberano sin ninguna justificación, es la que esta masacrando a su población civil e indefensa, es la que a amenazado a Occidente con armas nucleares si intenta impedir su genocidio, blanco y en botella.


----------



## workforfood (24 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si, pero tienes suerte de vivir donde lo haces, no tiene ni comparación posible a como se vivía hace solo 30 años....
> Una de las mayores crisis "de la historia" y haciendo el canelo "en internet".
> 
> Lo que le jode a mucha gente es que gracias a la libertad, aunque esta no sea perfecta, podamos estar en un foro discutiendo y que, aunque haya cierto desabastecimiento no te mieras de hambre...COMO SI PASA EN MUCHOS OTROS PAÍSES.



Todo el mundo dice que hace 30 años y con el telón de acero se vivía muhco mejor que ahora, debes ser de los pocos que dice que ahora se vive mejor y no digo la generación langosta analfabeta piso tirado de precio con la placa del ministerio de la vivienda de franco y trabajo fijo de por vida.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Ideales para cruzar Rusia, solo tienen que pararse tres veces a repostar, lol.


Muuuuu tontos. Muuuu tontos.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (24 Mar 2022)

➡ Más de 10 millones de personas han abandonado sus hogares en Ucrania. De ellas, 3,6 millones se han refugiado en el extranjero. 

t.me/thespanisharmy


----------



## mapachën (24 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Cuantos llegamos rebotados de crisis energética... jajajjajajaaaa... un saludo... el problema de las renovables es el vector con el que manejarlas... y eso es chungo... por otra parte no toda europa está en el mismo lugar en cuanto a ello y...
> 
> Y hay algo en ellas que no sé exactamente qué es (lo imagino, pero es elucubrar) que consigue que todos los mandatarios prefieran millones de veces una guerra nucelar que apostar por ellas a lo bestia...
> 
> ...



Estoy dentro... y el tema es que cuesta pasta... pero una eólica offshore te da 6500 h nominales al año (de 8760 del año)... las nucleares te dan 8200, el resto es parada de recarga, mantenimiento etc... unas te ofrecen a 50 euros / MWh, y las nucleares a 200 euros / MWh, y está el temita del uranio, que no hay (en USA estaban quemando combustible reciclado de las armas nucleares soviéticas, que están enriquecidas al 95% pero sólo en el detonador, mientras las barras que se usan en la central al 3-4%)...

El tema es que si tienes 200 GW en el mar del norte, hay 2000 horas al año que no están cubiertas... y claro... con qué rellenas el hueco? Paras Europa 2000 horas al año? Lo tienes que llenar con hidroeléctricas, y sobre todo, gas, que es perfectamente gestionable el ciclo de turbina de gas (te tienes que olvidar del ciclo de vapor, y quedarte con baja eficiencia, y además, los álabes de las turbinas bajan mucho el lifetime).

Puede ser un tema de coste de oportunidad, el gas tiene bajo coste fijo, y alto variable, las renovables alto coste fijo, extremadamente bajo variable... pero ya has empantanado 150.000 millones de euros por ejemplo si pones 200 GW Offshore.

Esta tecnología, es Europea principalmente, el wind, y la electrónica de potencia que va a dominar el mundo (coches eléctricos, trenes, barcos, aerogeneradores, fotovoltáica, es principalmente tecnología japonesa y alemana, aunque el resto de europa, USA y China la usen (China si se va a poner en nada al nivel de Japón y Alemania).

He trabajado con los ruskis los dos últimos años, y no son malos, pero están atrasados muchos años, así como 50, usando un componente suyo por que nos obligaban a componente local, les petábamos todas las inductancias por derivada de tensión vuelta a vuelta, ellos están acostumbrados a tiristores, tecnología propia, y en cuanto metes otro componente más moderno como IGBTs... y les subes 10 veces las derivadas, y les peta todo... no me quiero imaginar con las nuevas tecnologías de carburo de silicio, que se le petan a los japoneses).

A ver si acaba rápido esta mierda, y se dejan de matar... que es lo peor de todo, a mí me da mucha pena.


----------



## Bartleby (24 Mar 2022)

Han prohibido ya Mazinger Z?, Pregunto


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> "Que desmantelen todos los Boing."
> 
> 
> JAJAJAJAJA Y QUE PONGAN TUPOLEVS, JAJAJAJA.
> ...



Mmmm... me gusta más el MC - 21 310 que lleva motores rusos.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Todo el mundo dice que hace 30 años y con el telón de acero se vivía muhco mejor que ahora, debes ser de los pocos que dice que ahora se vive mejor y no digo la generación langosta analfabeta piso tirado de precio y trabajo fijo de por vida.




Tendemos a idealizar el pasado, te ponen en 1990 y TE CAGAS LAS PATAS ABAJO, subnormal.


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

El ejército ruso está quedando en entredicho, por ello a los altos cargos rusos no les queda otra opción que amenazar con armas nucleares


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Mar 2022)

Los ucranianos van a tener ocasión de comparar entre un gobierno militar que posibilita la vida normal con su tráfico de personal y mercancias sin interrupciones y un estado fallido donde campan "patriotas" armados hasta los dientes desnudando y atando a arboles hasta morir a quien ellos consideran arbitrariamente como "traidores". Es palmario quien va a ganar en la comparación.


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

La realidad es que lo están haciendo, lo que tenían que ser dos días de marcha triunfal se ha convertido en un mes, el único recurso que ha encontrado Putin es masacrar población civil, menudo ejército de genocidas el ruso


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Mmmm... me gusta más el MC - 21 310 que lleva motores rusos.





Vuelta a lo mismo...van a repostar en vuelo?


Sabeis que de ese avion hay cinco hechos, y que DEPENDEN ABSOLUTAMENTE DE SUMINISTROS OCCIDENTALES?


Tontos, muuuu tontos.


Venga, mas gilipolleces.



La Tierra es plana?


----------



## otroyomismo (24 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si, pero tienes suerte de vivir donde lo haces, no tiene ni comparación posible a como se vivía hace solo 30 años....
> Una de las mayores crisis "de la historia" y haciendo el canelo "en internet".
> 
> Lo que le jode a mucha gente es que gracias a la libertad, aunque esta no sea perfecta, podamos estar en un foro discutiendo y que, aunque haya cierto desabastecimiento *no te mieras de hambre..*.COMO SI PASA EN MUCHOS OTROS PAÍSES.



...pues al paso que vamos, mejor no mentar a la burra....


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Yo creo que no eres aún consciente de que eres un hijodelagrandísimaputa…….rata de cloaca...


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Mar 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Por las imágenes que hemos visto hasta ahora no sé si no se parece más a éste
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 997628



¿Se ha quedado usted en la adolescencia?


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Eso vuela? No lleva nada occidental relevante?


Tontos, mu tontos.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia es la que ha invadido un país soberano sin ninguna justificación, es la que esta masacrando a su población civil e indefensa, es la que a amenazado a Occidente con armas nucleares si intenta impedir su genocidio, blanco y en botella.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La realidad es que lo están haciendo, lo que tenían que ser dos días de marcha triunfal se ha convertido en un mes, el único recurso que ha encontrado Putin es masacrar población civil, menudo ejército de genocidas el ruso


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (24 Mar 2022)

Según fuentes rusas se incendiaron unos depósitos de combustible y el fuego se extendió a un buque de desembarco, no hablan de misiles...


----------



## Pirro (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Y a libertad de expresión consentida por los malvados colonialistas anglos...



Eso es lo que te jode


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> No es muy superior en numero, los ucranianos disponen de pocos más soldados que los rusos y mas reservas. Rusia está atacando un país grande, muy habitado, con grandes ciudades, bien armado, bien entrenado con menor número de soldados y su gran poder, que es la fuerza aérea no la pueden usar en masa por el alto coste que supone y evitar bajas civiles. No es una guerra fácil y lo sabían.



"No es una guerra fácil y lo sabían."


Madre mía, ya el delito si lo sabían es gordo...cuando vayan por los 30.000 muertos rusos, ya veras como nadie sabia tanto...


----------



## mazuste (24 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Yo diría que más, objetivos prioritarios las bases aereas o de la armada de Rota, Torrejón, Zaragoza, Los Llanos, Morón, y después también las principales ciudades Madrid, Barcelona, Valencia, Bilbao, etc...



No sea tan resentido, míster. Que los del botxo ya han comunicado a Putin
que siempre estuvieron en contra de la OTAN, como atestigua el referéndum
de marras mediante...


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Según fuentes rusas se incendiaron unos depósitos de combustible y el fuego se extendió a un buque de desembarco, no hablan de misiles...




Aclaración y Rusia son un poco...ya sabe ud...



Negligencia evitando ataque o negligencia pura, ambas posibilidades son estupendas para los mandos rusos...espero que dispusieran de un minisubmarino para desaparecer...


----------



## kelden (24 Mar 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> *Golpecillos de diez mil bajas en un mes* reconocidas por los propios rusos que no han tomado ni una ciudad importante en este tiempo



Eso no se lo cree ni el que asó la manteca. De ser así los ukros deben llevar 70 u 80 k. Tu fíjate que los rusos mueren de camión en camión o de tranque en tanque y los ukros mueren de cuartel en cuartel ....   Si según tu los rusos están jodidos, imagínate como estarán los otros ...


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Mar 2022)

Hay que acabar con estas bestias y con Anfeto


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Eso es lo que te jode




Tranquilo, más pronto que tarde se acabará, os meteremos en un corral en Badajoz y verás cómo os enseñamos Historia y buenos modales...hasta cantando el Cara al Sol acababan los putos rojos, créeme.


----------



## otroyomismo (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Es que eres muy ignorante.
> 
> Sal, lee, infórmate.
> 
> ...



lo has clavado.


----------



## Gotthard (24 Mar 2022)

Sobre el barco que se han jodido los ucranianos:

Es un clase Alligator, tiene 3 en el Mar Negro (+1 en rada por reparaciones).

3400 + 1200 toneladas de carga, botado en 1968.

Tiene merito para los ucranianos conseguir cazar esta pieza que no es facil, si es cierto que ha sido con un misil Scarab han tenido que guiarlo por laser desde cerca, si ha sido colocandole una carga, mas merito todavia.




Los Alligator que quedan son el resto de una clase de buques de apoyo anfibio de diseño sovietico y que se mantienen como cargueros ya que las tareas de desembarco desde los años 90 las llevan los buques de clase Raduga, de peso y funciones similares aunque con menos calado para poder amorrarse en playa y mucho mas armamento.




Luego tienen los de la clase Ivan Gren de 9000 toneladas, pero estos ya son un tipo de barcos mas un estilo a nuestra clase Galicia.


----------



## bigmaller (24 Mar 2022)

El Cano dijo:


> Perdona que dude, pero me das un ejemplo de cualquier cosa que uses de tecnología que sea rusa? Y en cuanto a la energía, como vivas en España (yo desde luego que no, dado que vivo en los EE.UU.) poca energía rusa utilizas.



Telegram. Glonass, níquel, paladio, uranio. Y miles de patentes aerospaciales. Fertilizantes... . .

In 2019, Russia was the world's biggest exporter of  Wheat ($8.14B),  Semi-Finished Iron ($6.99B),  Coal Tar Oil ($4.49B),  Raw Nickel ($4.03B), and  Nitrogenous Fertilizers ($3.05B)

Pero tranquilo que para ver netflix no tocas nada ruso. Bueno.... Los circuitos igual si.... Y los bagle guarroa que te zampas igual tambien...


----------



## filets (24 Mar 2022)

Los trumpitas tenian "el KRAKEN"
Los putinitas tienen "los NUKES"

Todo forma parte de "El PLAN"
Hay que confiar, Vladimir lo tiene todo bajo control

Turquia y los VISEGRADOS se van a arrepentir si Rusia pierde esta guerra
Nos quedamos sin contrapoder a la jvdiada NOM


----------



## alfonbass (24 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Todo el mundo dice que hace 30 años y con el telón de acero se vivía muhco mejor que ahora, debes ser de los pocos que dice que ahora se vive mejor y no digo la generación langosta analfabeta piso tirado de precio con la placa del ministerio de la vivienda de franco y trabajo fijo de por vida.



No lo digo yo, hace 30 años internet estaba en pañales, no tenías ni la décima de posibilidades de hacer nada comparado a la tecnología que tienes ahora, si tienes todo el mundo en un puto teléfono....


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Mar 2022)

Ojo, esta saliendo caca...

_Informe sobre los resultados del análisis de documentos relacionados con las actividades biológicas militares de los Estados Unidos en el territorio de Ucrania _


----------



## azazel_iii (24 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> ➡ La OTAN cifra en 40.000 los soldados rusos muertos, heridos, desaparecidos o capturados en Ucrania.
> 
> Fuente
> 
> t.me/thespanisharmy



Es dificil de creer que hayan tenido un 25% de bajas de todo el contingente. Quizás entre 15-20K, un tercio muertos probablemente. Eso me parece más realista.


----------



## El Cano (24 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Yo de guerras entiendo algo. De economía muy poco y lo que se me ha pegado gracias a este foro. Un conflicto regional es la punta del iceberg, lo que estamos viendo es un cambio de paradigma. En 2008 cuando empezó la Depresión, muchos en este foro dijeron que llevaría a una guerra mundial, como la de los años 30. En aquel momento me parecía exagerado y me mostraba escéptico porque las condiciones no son las mismas.
> 
> Con los años transcurridos los alarmistas y los exagerados de 2008 tenían razón, aunque creo que su análisis era una simpleza. Con la ventaja de la retrospectiva y habiendo aprendido algo de historia económica, vemos que la depresión de 2008 no llegó a consumarse porque se cerró en falso dando a la imprenta de billetes. Se evitó un colapso pero no se hizo más que postergarlo.
> 
> ...



Predecir el desastare que nunca llega es el material que lleva dando de comer a todos los agoreros desde la época de los griegos. El mito de Casandra seguramente tenga mucho que ver con esa idea.

La dinámica económica sin embargo es tal como la describes. Curiosamente si te vas atrás en el tiempo, desde que escribimos cosas en tablillas de barro, vas a encontrar lo mismo, porque lo esencial (nosotros) sigue siendo igual. Desde las crisis inflacionarias de los emperadores romanos, hasta el siglo de oro español, verás que casi todo es esencialmente repetición de otro evento. De ahí el estudio de la historia, pero divago.

Cualquier situación (2008) es la antesala de un conflicto, es tautológico. La economía (pero también la historia con minúscula) es la ciencia de hacer predicciones retrospectivas pero eso no sirve en nuestro caso.

Una marca de un ingeniero novato cuando llega a un proyecto nuevo, es intentar tirar todo lo que no es ‘perfecto’ y hacerlo de nuevo, con un la visión más moderna. Canalizado de forma correcta, es lo que mantiene grandes sistemas y obras públicas en marcha. Pero si no es el caso, y se presta atención a sus demandas, por lo general el esfuerzo de hacer todo de cero se convierte en una fuerza que destruye todo. Ya no hay sistema existente, ni nuevo ni ninguno.

En esa dinámica se basa todo. El sistema occidental tiene muchos problemas pero vamos solucionando los que podemos, inventando otros nuevos (a veces demasiados, véase la locura del género) y en general parcheando el barco mientras navegamos.

La situación de Rusia es similar. Pero en este caso, han decidido (otra vez) abandonar el barco, viejo y parcheado, e intentar hacer otro nuevo con los pedazos del barco del vecino. El suyo por falta de mantenimiento se hunde más rápido de lo que pueden construir uno nuevo, y esta vez no hay Yalta que valga para disimular un pacto entre Ribentropp y Molotov. Lo más probable es que se hundan.


----------



## Pirro (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Tranquilo, más pronto que tarde se acabará, os meteremos en un corral en Badajoz y verás cómo os enseñamos Historia y buenos modales...hasta cantando el Cara al Sol acababan los putos rojos, créeme.



Que va tío, si empieza el mambo van a ser los tuyos los que te empalen por ser facha en España y no en Ucrania. Así de inteligente eres.


----------



## Tales. (24 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Eso no se lo cree ni el que asó la manteca. De ser así los ukros deben llevar 70 u 80 k. Tu fíjate que los rusos mueren de camión en camión o de tranque en tanque y los ukros mueren de cuartel en cuartel ....   Si según tu los rusos están jodidos, imagínate como estarán los otros ...



Claro que si guapísima, no se lo cree nadie aunque sean datos dados por medios estatales rusos.

Y los ucros tienen 8 veces más bajas que los rusos porque tú lo vales encanto


----------



## LIRDISM (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> "No es una guerra fácil y lo sabían."
> 
> 
> Madre mía, ya el delito si lo sabían es gordo...cuando vayan por los 30.000 muertos rusos, ya veras como nadie sabia tanto...



No tenían más opción porque saben que si la Otan entra en Ucrania es el final de Rusia para el futuro (está en los manuales de geoestrategia de lo importante de desestabilizar esa región pero ahora es más grave, por el desastre energético que ya tenemos y van directos a acabar con Rusia), van a intentar crear desestabilización en Rusia, crear revueltas, que se disgreguen territorios, porque el mundo occidental en estos momentos esta tan arruinada energéticamente y con una inflación que no se puede parar que necesita el gas ruso como supervivencia, sobre todo Europa, porque USA tiene capacidad de autoabastecerse pero seria mas caro y habría deslorizacion, por lo que USA no podría endeudarse en el futuro sin sufrir inflación, ya no podría exportarla y son malas noticia para ellos pero para Europa, que es esclavo de USA, es el mayor de los desastres por no tener alternativa y si se quiere un gobierno mundial en el 2030, Rusia debe ceder su energía a ese gobierno o ser atacada. De esto viene el conflicto, Rusia lo sabe y va a morir matando o arruinar más a Europa y engrandecer a China como escapatoria, que por casualidad, es el objetivo de la agenda 2030, convertir a China en primera potencia. El perdedor en todos los casos, es Europa occidental y el BCE, ya no podrá rescatar a ningún país en quiebra, sobre todo España.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (24 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ojo, esta saliendo caca...
> 
> _Informe sobre los resultados del análisis de documentos relacionados con las actividades biológicas militares de los Estados Unidos en el territorio de Ucrania _



Cada vez que sale el calvo la lía, aquí mucho hablar de nukes y películas pacocalípticas pero el que tira las nukes de verdad es éste, ojo...


----------



## bk001 (24 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Según fuentes rusas se incendiaron unos depósitos de combustible y el fuego se extendió a un buque de desembarco, no hablan de misiles...



¿como configuraste para ver a colonelcassad en Español?


----------



## uberales (24 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Eso no se lo cree ni el que asó la manteca. De ser así los ukros deben llevar 70 u 80 k. Tu fíjate que los rusos mueren de camión en camión o de tranque en tanque y los ukros mueren de cuartel en cuartel ....   Si según tu los rusos están jodidos, imagínate como estarán los otros ...



¿Quién te niega los números de muertos ucranianos? En una guerra de invasión los muertos de los invadidos suelen más, pues es el país que defienden. Solo con ser 5.000 muertos de los rusos en un mes significa tener más bajas americanas que el tiempo total de invasión de Irak.


----------



## mazuste (24 Mar 2022)

Elijah J. Magnier @ejmalrai
*Europa es golpeada tanto por el lado de EEUU como por el de Rusia.*
_*Si la UE rechaza el rublo: No hay gas
Si la UE acepta: El rublo es una moneda internacional
Si la UE quiere pagar en euros: El dinero congelado de Rusia debe ser liberado*_
*EEUU se ríe de fondo y obliga a la UE a mantener las sanciones.*


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (24 Mar 2022)

bk001 dijo:


> ¿como configuraste para ver a colonelcassad en Español?



Hay que usar un navegador con traductor incorparado aunque la traducción no es muy buena, es mejor cortar y pegar el texto en el Deep L.


----------



## Zhukov (24 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Sobre el barco que se han jodido los ucranianos:
> 
> 
> Tiene merito para los ucranianos conseguir cazar esta pieza que no es facil, si es cierto que ha sido con un misil Scarab han tenido que guiarlo por laser desde cerca, si ha sido colocandole una carga, mas merito todavia.



No os montéis películas ni le deis más vueltas. No es el primer misil que disparan contra el puerto. La defensa aérea lo abatió, pero cayeron restos sobre la cubierta del barco que estaban descargando municiones y provocaron un incendio, y para evitar la explosión, se abrieron los grifos de fondo para autohundir el barco, inundar las bodegas y apagar así el incendio en cubierta. Luego reflotar el barco es sencillo, con bombas de achique, y la mayor parte de la carga se suele poder recuperar en estos casos ya que si pasa poco tiempo sumergida las municiones se pueden recuperar.

Aquí te lo cuentan con detalle










Сегодня ВСУ атаковали Бердянск "Точкой-У"


ВМФ Вооружённых сил Украины (ещё есть такой?) отчитался о перемоге Они сообщили, что уничтожили большой десантный корабль Орск Черноморского флота. Новость оказалась не верной, хотя в зраду, вопреки обыкновению, на этот раз не превратилась. Теперь подробности. Спустя месяц боёв смогли…




chervonec-001.livejournal.com





No es más que una anécdota y un contratiempo de escasa importancia, salvo para los marineros heridos

La mayoría de los refuerzos y suministros rusos llegan desde Crimea por ferrocarril o por carretera a través de Donbass, los buques de carga lo único que hacían era descongestionar un poco el sistema de ferrocarril, tampoco es que puedan llevar mucho.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

Ucrania destruye el barco insignia ruso. Ucrania ha ganado la guerra. Putín abandona Moscú.


Concretamente este es el barco. Un mercante. Lleva hasta grúa. Triste joder. Como tienen que estar los ánimos.




www.burbuja.info






ferrys dijo:


> Concretamente este es el barco. Un mercante. Lleva hasta grúa.
> Triste joder. Como tienen que estar los ánimos.



LOL

​
done in 30​148​366​61​






.@archillect Related keywords: "USS Bataan (LHD-5), Amphibious assault ship, Landing Craft Air Cushion, Landing craft, Navy, United States Navy, Marines, Warship, Amphibious warfare"








​


----------



## kenny220 (24 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Mmmm... me gusta más el MC - 21 310 que lleva motores rusos.



Cuantos hay fabricados? Mira la Wikipedia. 

Me veo antes a los rusos volando en el avión chino competencia del ruso.


----------



## uberales (24 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ojo, esta saliendo caca...
> 
> _Informe sobre los resultados del análisis de documentos relacionados con las actividades biológicas militares de los Estados Unidos en el territorio de Ucrania _



Pero entonces era para desnazificar o para desarmar químicamente, cada día he visto una excusa distinta para invadir. Esto significa que es solo invasión por que sí.


----------



## El Cano (24 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Telegram. Glonass, níquel, paladio, uranio. Y miles de patentes aerospaciales. Fertilizantes... . .
> 
> In 2019, Russia was the world's biggest exporter of  Wheat ($8.14B),  Semi-Finished Iron ($6.99B),  Coal Tar Oil ($4.49B),  Raw Nickel ($4.03B), and  Nitrogenous Fertilizers ($3.05B)
> 
> Pero tranquilo que para ver netflix no tocas nada ruso. Bueno.... Los circuitos igual si.... Y los bagle guarroa que te zampas igual tambien...



Dejando de lado el ad hominem (no como nada de eso, ni uso Netflix) ya te digo que todo eso, en el mejor de los casos es sustituible (al contrario que la tecnología occidental, desde las máquinas de hacer integrados hasta la tecnología de extracción de petróleo que Rusia utiliza), y en el peor no tiene valor añadido (cultivar trigo o exportar materias primas no requiere un gran esfuerzo o inversión, y por lo general lo puedes hacer en cualquier sitio).

Y por favor, no caigas en los ataques personales, nos rebaja a los dos.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Mar 2022)

Todos los días me leo la prensa de diferentes paises, entre ellos la Rusa, obviamente. He constatado dos cosas.

- El relato de la guerra de Rusia ha perdido en todo el mundo, igual tiene algo de calado en Sudamerica y China. Por lo que no veo esfuerzos por parte de Rusia por que eso cambie, por lo que....
- La PROPAGANDA Rusa esta enfocada al consumo interno, a los propios Rusos. Eso explica que gran parte de su población ni siquiera sepa que estan en guerra a estas alturas en los casos más extremos, y los que si saben algo todavia se creen lo de la desnacificazion y que Ucrania va a ser salvada...etc etc etc


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

@FoJAk3 @PRX113​ 
100% he is going after the Khazarian Mafia. " Nazis "




​


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zhukov (24 Mar 2022)

bk001 dijo:


> ¿como configuraste para ver a colonelcassad en Español?



Navegador de Yandex. Si quieres leer fuentes rusas es imprescindible. También puedes usar el traductor web de Yandex copias el texto en la caja, o el enlace de la página, es mejor que google. Yo es que como sé inglés pongo la traducción automática en inglés porque la traducción es mejor.

En realidad cualquier navegador lo hace, como Chrome. Yo no sé en qué mundo vivís.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

El tema es que todo son proyectos, especulaciones, ya se hará....

De momento, a viajar en tren seis días por la tundra para visitar a la abuela.


Ajedrez!


----------



## bigmaller (24 Mar 2022)

El Cano dijo:


> Dejando de lado el ad hominem (no como nada de eso, ni uso Netflix) ya te digo que todo eso, en el mejor de los casos es sustituible (al contrario que la tecnología occidental, desde las máquinas de hacer integrados hasta la tecnología de extracción de petróleo que Rusia utiliza), y en el peor no tiene valor añadido (cultivar trigo o exportar materias primas no requiere un gran esfuerzo o inversión, y por lo general lo puedes hacer en cualquier sitio).
> 
> Y por favor, no caigas en los ataques personales, nos rebaja a los dos.



Y como lo sustituyes? 

Eh..puedes extraer materias primas y cultivar trigo en cualquier sitio? 

Puedes extraer petroleo, niquel, aluminio, paladio en cualquier sitio?


----------



## kelden (24 Mar 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Claro que si guapísima, no se lo cree nadie aunque sean datos dados por medios estatales rusos.
> 
> Y los ucros tienen 8 veces más bajas que los rusos porque tú lo vales encanto



Los medios estatales rusos no han dicho ni pio.

Pero bueno ... tu calcula que si los rusos mueren de 2 en 2 o de 3 en 3, los ukros palman de 200 en 200 en cada cuartel o base o almacén que les petan. Por no hablar de Mariupol que es una picadora de carne azovita.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>





A cinco metros?


Naaa, eso mañana lo saca Putin con el caballo tirando.

Esta en el plan, será a la hora del telediario en Moscú.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Y como lo sustituyes?
> 
> Eh..puedes extraer materias primas y cultivar trigo en cualquier sitio?
> 
> Puedes extraer petroleo, niquel, aluminio, paladio en cualquier sitio?






El trigo que yo sepa solo se da en Urano y en Rusia.


----------



## mazuste (24 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> _No tenían más opción porque saben que si la Otan entra en Ucrania es el final de Rusia para el futuro... _



Veo un problema para eso: Hay que tener cojones. Tan claro como eso.
Para las mariconadas queda poco margen en esta historia.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (24 Mar 2022)

МО РФ: к финансированию биолабораторий на Украине причастен инвестфонд Хантера Байдена


Фонд обладает значительными финансовыми ресурсами в объеме не менее 2,4 млрд долларов, отметил начальник войск радиационной, химической и биологической защиты ВС РФ Игорь Кириллов.




tvzvezda.ru




*Ministerio de Defensa ruso: el fondo de inversión de Hunter Biden participa en la financiación de biolaboratorios en Ucrania*
15:38 24.03.2022

El Fondo tiene recursos financieros significativos por un monto de al menos $ 2,4 mil millones, dijo Igor Kirillov, jefe de las tropas para protección radiológica, química y biológica de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.


----------



## kelden (24 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> ¿Quién te niega los números de muertos ucranianos? *En una guerra de invasión los muertos de los invadidos suelen más*, pues es el país que defienden. Solo con ser 5.000 muertos de los rusos en un mes significa tener más bajas americanas que el tiempo total de invasión de Irak.



Que va .... Suelen morir más los atacantes. De toda la vida defender, en el futbol, en la guerra, en cualquier cosa, ha sido mucho más facil que atacar.


----------



## El Cano (24 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> No os montéis películas ni le deis más vueltas. No es el primer misil que disparan contra el puerto. La defensa aérea lo abatió, pero cayeron restos sobre la cubierta del barco que estaban descargando municiones y provocaron un incendio, y para evitar la explosión, se abrieron los grifos de fondo para autohundir el barco, inundar las bodegas y apagar así el incendio en cubierta. Luego reflotar el barco es sencillo, con bombas de achique, y la mayor parte de la carga se suele poder recuperar en estos casos ya que si pasa poco tiempo sumergida las municiones se pueden recuperar.
> 
> Aquí te lo cuentan con detalle
> 
> ...



Gracias por la información, se agradece la visión más razonable del asunto. Hay una duda que me surge, en el vídeo se ve sin duda una explosión, sabes si esto es antes o después de abrir los grifos de fondo?


----------



## uberales (24 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Que va .... Suelen morir más los atacantes. De toda la vida defender, en el futbol, en la guerra, en cualquier cosa, ha sido mucho más facil que atacar.



Ya se vio en Vietnam, en Afganistán con URSS o US, en Rusia por los alemanes o por Napoleón...


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (24 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> y engrandecer a China como escapatoria, que por casualidad, es el objetivo de la agenda 2030, convertir a China en primera potencia.



Y eso te lo ha dicho rafapal en un viaje astral después de fumarte unas hierbas mágicas...


----------



## kelden (24 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Solo con ser 5.000 muertos de los rusos en un mes significa tener más bajas americanas que el tiempo total de invasión de Irak.



En eso tienes parte de razón. Si yo fuera Putin habría invadido estilo yanki: destrucción total durante un par de meses sin pisar el terreno y cuando llevaran mes y medio sin luz, sin calefacción, sin agua y sin comida habría metido 750.000 soldados (proporción 3 a 1 como los yankis en Irak) a apisonar lo que quedara.


----------



## pgas (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## lasoziedad (24 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¿Qué pidió, la PS5?



No se pero lo que he visto en la tele pedía tanques, decía que "ustedes tienen 25000 tanques y solo les pediamos 100" o algo asi.
Supongo que pasara como los aviones que solo les pueden dar tanques exsovieticos para que sean compatibles.
Desconozco cuantos tanques de esos quedan, aviones ya se vio que no quedaban muchos.


----------



## vil. (24 Mar 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Estoy dentro... y el tema es que cuesta pasta... pero una eólica offshore te da 6500 h nominales al año (de 8760 del año)... las nucleares te dan 8200, el resto es parada de recarga, mantenimiento etc... unas te ofrecen a 50 euros / MWh, y las nucleares a 200 euros / MWh, y está el temita del uranio, que no hay (en USA estaban quemando combustible reciclado de las armas nucleares soviéticas, que están enriquecidas al 95% pero sólo en el detonador, mientras las barras que se usan en la central al 3-4%)...
> 
> El tema es que si tienes 200 GW en el mar del norte, hay 2000 horas al año que no están cubiertas... y claro... con qué rellenas el hueco? Paras Europa 2000 horas al año? Lo tienes que llenar con hidroeléctricas, y sobre todo, gas, que es perfectamente gestionable el ciclo de turbina de gas (te tienes que olvidar del ciclo de vapor, y quedarte con baja eficiencia, y además, los álabes de las turbinas bajan mucho el lifetime).
> 
> ...



No es el hilo y conste es tema interesante... además yo no estoy en contra de que esas tecnologías podrían muy bien copar nuestro consumo... 

Pero lo cierto, es que no lo han hecho y a la par dejan dudas, como el factor de crecimiento que permitirían, cosa que para los FINANCIEROS es vital, sino no te sueltan pasta...

Pero sea como fuere... a día de hoy, que es guste o no lo que importa estamos con una dependencia del gas tremenda y que no tiene solución... da igual como nos pongamos... hoy hay que lidiar con ello sí o sí... y en el futuro no se vislumbra nada que vaya a cambiar eso... al menos hasta dónde yo sé... y hablo de futuro a como máximo 10 años vista, más allá es tal y como están las cosas complicado...


----------



## Albion (24 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Que va .... Suelen morir más los atacantes. De toda la vida defender, en el futbol, en la guerra, en cualquier cosa, ha sido mucho más facil que atacar.



No siempre. Compara las bajas de la Unión Soviética durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, o las alemanas durante la liberación de Francia. Y más recientemente, perdieron más hombres los vietnamitas o los iraquíes que los americanos.


----------



## Gotthard (24 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> No os montéis películas ni le deis más vueltas. No es el primer misil que disparan contra el puerto. La defensa aérea lo abatió, pero cayeron restos sobre la cubierta del barco que estaban descargando municiones y provocaron un incendio, y para evitar la explosión, se abrieron lso grifos de fondo para autohundir el barco, inundar las bodegas y apagar así el incendio en cubierta. Luego reflotar el barco es sencillo, con bombas de achique, y la mayor parte de la carga se suele poder recuperar en estos casos ya que si pasa poco tiempo sumergida las municiones se pueden recuperar.
> 
> Aquí te lo cuentan con detalle
> 
> ...



A ver, que no tengo nada de rusofobo ni vengo aqui a contar peliculas, pero cuando los ucranianos hacen algo bien hay que reconocerselo, tampoco es que fuera un buque de 200mts de eslora, un carguero pequeñito, parado en puerto.... no, no han hundido el Oak Royal precisamente, pero teniendo en cuenta que las UAF son el ejercito de pancho villa y que apenas han conseguido objetivos de cierta entidad y que tiran los scarab sueltos y parece que con bastante miedo, esta acción destaca. Una cosa es hacer guerrilla y reventar un BMP-1 para desguace o un UAZ despistado en una carretera de mala muerte y otra es conseguir un alcance en un puerto defendido.

Si tienes razon en que no le ha podido atizar el Scarab de lleno, porque estaria partido por la mitad y zozobrado, asi que bien por la defensa aerea de punto que hayan puesto en el puerto, pero a mi me interesa la accion militar en si, no su valor propagandistico que os pasais dandole la vuelta a los hechos como calcetines en muchas ocasiones, los unos y los otros.


----------



## bigmaller (24 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Todos los días me leo la prensa de diferentes paises, entre ellos la Rusa, obviamente. He constatado dos cosas.
> 
> - El relato de la guerra de Rusia ha perdido en todo el mundo, igual tiene algo de calado en Sudamerica y China. Por lo que no veo esfuerzos por parte de Rusia por que eso cambie, por lo que....
> - La PROPAGANDA Rusa esta enfocada al consumo interno, a los propios Rusos. Eso explica que gran parte de su población ni siquiera sepa que estan en guerra a estas alturas en los casos más extremos, y los que si saben algo todavia se creen lo de la desnacificazion y que Ucrania va a ser salvada...etc etc etc



India.. . Pakistan... Oriente medio.. . Africa.... Indonesia.... Parte de latinoamerica....china..

He visto canales pakistanies e indios y son mucho mas objetivos y concisos con la informacion y hay gente que les da a los rusos ( no a putin) y hay quien les da a los yankees. De los ukranianos se habla poco.


----------



## bigmaller (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> El trigo que yo sepa solo se da en Urano y en Rusia.



Pero hasta urano no llegas sin los cohetes rusos por ahora


----------



## Aurkitu (24 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> En eso tienes parte de razón. Si yo fuera Putin habría invadido estilo yanki: destrucción total durante un par de meses sin pisar el terreno y cuando llevaran mes y medio sin luz, sin calefacción, sin agua y sin comida habría metido 750.000 soldados (proporción 3 a 1 como los yankis en Irak) a apisonar lo que quedara.



¿Entenderá la ironía?


----------



## uberales (24 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> En eso tienes parte de razón. Si yo fuera Putin habría invadido estilo yanki: destrucción total durante un par de meses sin pisar el terreno y cuando llevaran mes y medio sin luz, sin agua y sin comida habría metido 750.000 soldados (proporción 3 a 1 como los yankis en Irak) a apisonar lo que quedara.



Partiendo de la base que Rusia tiene 300 millones de habitantes menos que US y que digámoslo realmente, su supuesta modernización militar es una filfa, lo tenía jodido. Si es que ni los bielorrusos han hecho más que abrir morgues. A ver si es que a Putin sus militares le han engañado como Hitler los últimos meses...


----------



## Proletario Blanco (24 Mar 2022)

Torrente Ballester2 dijo:


> 11.- DORITOS
> 
> La ingesta diaria del vital elemento es fundamental para mantener la moral elevada. Trasiéguese con Monster o Fanta para una mejor palatibilidad.



me has hecho reir.


----------



## willbeend (24 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Las comparaciones, las comparaciones…



En Libia la OTAN les tiro 40.000 en 200 dias, y eso que Libia solo era costa, desierto y casi una decima parte de poblacion sin ningun tipo de defensa antiaerea. La mayoria de esos 1.000 "misiles" han sido para destruir la infraestructura antiaerea, cosa que en Siria o Libia no fue necesario.


----------



## bigmaller (24 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> A ver, que no tengo nada de rusofobo ni vengo aqui a contar peliculas, pero cuando los ucranianos hacen algo bien hay que reconocerselo, tampoco es que fuera un buque de 200mts de eslora, un carguero pequeñito, parado en puerto.... no, no han hundido el Oak Royal precisamente, pero teniendo en cuenta que las UAF son el ejercito de pancho villa y que apenas han conseguido objetivos de cierta entidad y que tiran los scarab sueltos y parece que con bastante miedo, esta operación destaca. Una cosa es hacer guerrilla y reventar un BMP-1 para desguace o un UAZ despistado en una carretera de mala muerte y otra es conseguir un alcance en un puerto defendido.
> 
> Si tienes razon en que no le ha podido atizar el Scarab de lleno, porque estaria partido por la mitad y zozobrado, asi que bien por la defensa aerea de punto que hayan puesto en el puerto, pero a mi me interesa la accion militar en si, no su valor propagandistico que os pasais dandole la vuelta a los hechos como calcetines en muchas ocasiones, los unos y los otros.



De acuerdo. Pero hay que ver qué ha sucedido.

Aun no lo sabemos. 

Si ha sido tochka,si ha sido un misil de corto, si ha sido un acto desabotaje.

Hay que esperar.


----------



## kelden (24 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Partiendo de la base que Rusia tiene 300 millones de habitantes menos que US y que digámoslo realmente, su supuesta modernización militar es una filfa, lo tenía jodido. Si es que ni los bielorrusos han hecho más que abrir morgues. A ver si es que a Putin sus militares le han engañado como Hitler los últimos meses...



Hombre ... es que estás comparando cosas que no son comparables. Saddam no tenía ejército, 4 hierros oxidaos que por las justas arrancaban. Ucrania si. Por ejemplo, todavía les están destruyendo S-300 después de un mes (ayer 9).


----------



## vil. (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> *El ucraniano conmueve al europeo.*



Putas en busca de paga... no ric no es amor...

Al europeo no sé... a ti no demasiado... hasta escribir por aquí un montón, más allá, pues no...

Al resto menos, ellos además no precisan paga, pero son consciente de que les pueden quitar el ahorro... no RIC, no es amor...


----------



## Zhukov (24 Mar 2022)

El Cano dijo:


> Gracias por la información, se agradece la visión más razonable del asunto. Hay una duda que me surge, en el vídeo se ve sin duda una explosión, sabes si esto es antes o después de abrir los grifos de fondo?



Tras repasar los informes preliminares que han publicado Chervonets y Cassad, si no quieres tomarte la molestia de leer los blogs, parece que hubo un incendio en bidones de combustible, que luego produjo tres explosiones en la munición que estaba descargada y apilada en el muelle, que causaron daños por metralla a los barcos y provocaron un incendio en la popa del "Orsk" que fue hundido para evitar daños mayores.

El barco es una bañera oxidada que tiene cincuenta años y sólo se utiliza ya como carguero. Puede que ni se molesten en repararlo y vaya directamente al desguace después de reflotarlo.

@Gotthard. Si te tengo en mucha estima, pero las cosas son como son, otra cosa es que como no haya noticias de los frentes y quede espectacular eso de ver un barco arder, se le de una importancia que no la tiene.

Si el Tochka hubiera acertado en el barco o en las municiones habría causado un buen estropicio, pero para eso el Emperador Putin provee y la defensa antiaérea protege. Hace unos días los restos de un Tochka cayeron sobre el muelle.

No deja de impresionar la eficacia de los antiaéreos rusos. Como no tenía ni idea de los detalles técnicos y la única referencia que teníamos eran los Patriot contra los SCUD de la guerra del Golfo, que funcionaban a veces, en 2014 cuando los ukros disparaban Tochka contra el centro de Donetsk, el que estallaran en el aire nos parecía brujería, pensábamos en un rayo de la muerte o algo así y era un "simple" antiáereo. Que es probable se lo pasaron los rusos. Por desgracia la gente de la cola del banco en Donetsk tuvo mala suerte, pero cada día se evita una matanza. La noticia es que los lanzamientos de misiles no sean noticia. Este al menos apuntaba a un objetivo militar, pero en Belgorod ya han abatido varios, hasta el punto de que sólo los forasteros prestan atención a las explosiones en al aire.


----------



## magufone (24 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Felicidades a los ucranianos. Han capturado un peligroso generador diesel estándar metido en un contenedor naval, se usa para dar chicha a todo tipo de inventos, desde una cocina de campaña a una bateria de misiles. Un enorme exito de inteligencia que podian haber conseguido mirando en internet sin necesidad de enviar un mamotreto de 8 toneladas a Estados Unidos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 996735
> 
> ...



si hubiesen hecho la mili los hubiesen visto, que los teniamos montados en el remolque del camion...


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Teuro (24 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Tremendo pecado, por lo que parece. Hay una serie de dogmas que han impuesto en Occidente, que en estos momentos son tan "inviolables" como lo eran los de la Iglesia hace doscientos años. Y sí, Rusia choca con esos valores. Gracias a Dios el juego se ha acabado, el enfrentamiento era inevitable, la duda solo queda en saber cuál será el alcance, ¿solo guerra económica y cultural, o guerra nuclear?



La relación PIB entre Rusia y Occidente salía a 1:32. Es una superioridad abrumadora. Con China está más nivelado: 1:3


----------



## uberales (24 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Hombre ... es que estás comparando cosas que no son comparables. Saddam no tenía ejército, 4 hierros oxidaos que por las justas arrancaban. Ucrania si. Por ejemplo, todavía les están destruyendo S-300 después de un mes.



Ahora Ucrania tiene ejército... También lo tenía Irak, el problema de los rusos es que esa supuesta modernización solo ha ido a los bolsillos de ministros y generalones.


----------



## Evangelion (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> El tema es que todo son proyectos, especulaciones, ya se hará....
> 
> De momento, a viajar en tren seis días por la tundra para visitar a la abuela.
> 
> ...



Si es que hay que adorarlos por ingenuos:
Comac C919 chino: movido por motores francoamricanos CFM International Leap y con tecnologia de GE y Honeywell.
MC-21 ruso, movido por motores PW americanos ( si que dirán los putinitos que se pueden mover con un motor ruso)


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (24 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> si hubiesen hecho la mili los hubiesen visto, que los teniamos montados en el remolque del camion...



Es que es mucho mas logico pensar que si han abandonado algo es porque es chatarra. Si fuera una cosa de la rehostia a nivel tecnologico o se la llevan aunque sea a rastras o le meten plastico y gasolina suficiente para volatirlizarla.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Pero hasta urano no llegas sin los cohetes rusos por ahora





Jajajajaja y sigues.



Mu toooonto. Muuuu tooonto.


Ahora explicame por qué solo hay trigo en Rusia...y en Urano, claro.


----------



## frangelico (24 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Si es qeu hay que adorarlos de ingenuos:
> Comac C919 chino: movido por motores francoamricanos CFM International Leap y con tecnologia de GE y Honeywell.
> MC-21 ruso, movido por motores PW americanos ( si que diran los putinitos que se pueden mover con un motor ruso.



Los motores rusos pueden ser potentes pero la máxima eficiencia de combustible y el ruido son un problema para ellos. Por eso apenas quedan transportes civiles rusos, los aviones vuelan pero a un coste elevado. China depende de Rusia para los motores militares y en civiles por temas de certificación en occidente, ruido y consumo, en general llevan motores occidentales.
O por colaboraciones como el PoweJet del Sukhoi SSJ que es una colaboración Franco rusa.


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)

Un residente de Kharkov, propietario de una tienda de neumáticos, que se negó a servir a los terroristas de forma gratuita y fue castigado de inmediato.


----------



## magufone (24 Mar 2022)

no descartes que sea todo un show salvame style...
Friker es un vendedor de crecepelos


----------



## delhierro (24 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La relación PIB entre Rusia y Occidente salía a 1:32. Es una superioridad abrumadora. Con China está más nivelado: 1:3



El pib medido en moneda extranjera trucada es eso un TRUÑO. Rusia no es la URSS y claro qeu esta denivelada en producción contra todo occidente , pero no es España ni Italia.


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (24 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Ahora Ucrania tiene ejército... También lo tenía Irak, el problema de los rusos es que esa supuesta modernización solo ha ido a los bolsillos de ministros y generalones.



Tu crees que después de 10 años de embargo total Irak tenía algo útil? 

Y si, occidente se ha gastao un montón de pasta en que Ucrania tenga ejército. No es comparable al ruso, les están dando hasta en el paladar, per tienen. Por ejemplo, si saddam hubiera tenido en buen estado la mitad de los S-300 que tiene Ucrania los yankis habrían actuado de otra manera.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Si es que hay que adorarlos por ingenuos:
> Comac C919 chino: movido por motores francoamricanos CFM International Leap y con tecnologia de GE y Honeywell.
> MC-21 ruso, movido por motores PW americanos ( si que dirán los putinitos que se pueden mover con un motor ruso)





Si ya estoy harto de taparles la boca con el asunto, pero siempre sale otro tonto.


Estos se creen que los aviones son como los Ladas.


Son soluciones de palillero frustrado.

No te preocupes, que ya sale uno "pues se roba la patente y lo hacen dos viejas en la estepa con tripas de marta".


Ellos nunca pierden.


Yo, como esto ya lo viví una vez, me despollo.


----------



## Burbujo II (24 Mar 2022)

Hola, qué tal.

Os traigo un jilo del subnormal de las guerras civiles contando que habla con generales.





__





He hablado con un General de Brigada del Ejército español sobre la guerra


Me suda la polla si alguien cree que es mentira. El resumen es que parece ser que Rusia se esperaba tomar Ucrania en una semana y no han calculado bien sus fuerzas. Que eso no significa que no vayan a ganar la guerra, pero que parece evidente que los cálculos han fallado. El objetivo es tomar...




www.burbuja.info





Taluec.


----------



## delhierro (24 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Hombre ... es que estás comparando cosas que no son comparables. Saddam no tenía ejército, 4 hierros oxidaos que por las justas arrancaban. Ucrania si. Por ejemplo, todavía les están destruyendo S-300 después de un mes (ayer 9).



siguen dado la matraca con la comparación. A ver EEUU y occidente en general estuvo en guerra con Irak 12 años. Si 12 años , desde 1991 al 2003.

En 1991 Irak fue atacado por un ejercito 5 veces lo que han metido los rusos , incluyendo ahí los 35.000 republicanos. Y despues de meses no tomaron nada, salvo Kuwait cuando los iraquies retrocedieron, eso si los dispararon mientras.

Si la URSS de la primera guerra de irak hubiera suministrado de todo a los iraquies, seguramente Saddam seguiria en Bagdad. Pero el tio se quedo solo.

--------------









North Korea has likely tested a new type of intercontinental ballistic missile, Japan says


It is the first suspected launch of an ICBM since November 2017 and represents a major escalation of tensions over North Korea's weapons program.




www.cnbc.com





Jdoer, como anda la cosa de calentita.


----------



## frangelico (24 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> El pib medido en moneda extranjera trucada es eso un TRUÑO. Rusia no es la URSS y claro qeu esta denivelada en producción contra todo occidente , pero no es España ni Italia.



En PPP es como Alemania.


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)

Los residentes de Mariupol muestran a nuestros militares dónde podrían estar los militantes de los batallones nacionales. Video del sintonizador RT Andrey Filatov.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Putas en busca de paga... no ric no es amor...
> 
> Al europeo no sé... a ti no demasiado... hasta escribir por aquí un montón, más allá, pues no...
> 
> Al resto menos, ellos además no precisan paga, pero son consciente de que les pueden quitar el ahorro... no RIC, no es amor...



TIENES EL OJETE REVENTADO, tus rusos van de culo, jodete cabron.


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)

#Ukranian defensores, #Azov regimiento destruido #Russian vehículos blindados en #Mariupol hoy.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Mar 2022)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


>



A tomar por culo a rusia entonces......

OOhh wait, que ej que.....


----------



## Feriri88 (24 Mar 2022)

Rusia tiene un 4% de gasto en defensa
Alemania ha dicho que lo subira al 2%
La economia Alemana es casi 3 veces la rusa
Por lo que solo Alemania gastara 1/3 mas que Rusia en defensa

Y te quedan otros 26 paises UE


Encima gasto real 
No como el ruso que seguramente 1/4 se vaya en mordidas y corruptelas
O en mantener a miles y miles de reclutas de 18 años de pueblos perdidos 
Pero como estamos viendo nada en tecnologia


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> ¿Quién te niega los números de muertos ucranianos? En una guerra de invasión los muertos de los invadidos suelen más, pues es el país que defienden. Solo con ser 5.000 muertos de los rusos en un mes significa tener más bajas americanas que el tiempo total de invasión de Irak.





Ojo que en Vietnam...oh si, Vietnam, tumba de USA en los 60 y 70...murieron 50.000 americanos.


Si esto sigue así, en un año lo igualan.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Rusia tiene un 4% de gasto en defensa
> Alemania ha dicho que lo subira al 2%
> La economia Alemana es casi 3 veces la rusa
> Por lo que solo Alemania gastara 1/3 mas que Rusia en defensa
> ...







Noooo, pero eso no es dinero real.



Cuando el misilazo alemán te fulmina, te perdona la vida, puesto que fue pagado con dinero Fiat, de la impresora y demás.



Ajedrez!


----------



## ZARGON (24 Mar 2022)

1/2 Así renace el nazismo 23.03.2022: Ayer en Polonia fue demolido un obelisco de 5 metros de altura con una inscripción en polaco y ruso: "Gloria eterna a los héroes del Ejército Soviético que cayeron por la libertad de pueblos en 1945"


----------



## frangelico (24 Mar 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Rusia tiene un 4% de gasto en defensa
> Alemania ha dicho que lo subira al 2%
> La economia Alemana es casi 3 veces la rusa
> Por lo que solo Alemania gastara 1/3 mas que Rusia en defensa
> ...



Si. Pero el tema es la estructura del gasto y la capacidad adquisitiva que tiene. Que el PIB ruso en PPP equivalga al alemán es poruqe los precios internos rusos son muy bajos. Ellos fabrican con 50M un avión que en Alemania cuesta 120M. Y no oagan a sus soldados. UN presupuesto de defensa occidental lo devoran las nóminas. Alemania con su incremento apenas logrará poder renovar un poco antes sus Tornado y construir algunos barcos más.


----------



## uberales (24 Mar 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Rusia tiene un 4% de gasto en defensa
> Alemania ha dicho que lo subira al 2%
> La economia Alemana es casi 3 veces la rusa
> Por lo que solo Alemania gastara 1/3 mas que Rusia en defensa
> ...



No solo eso, solo España, Polonia y Alemania superan en población a Rusia. Imagina juntar Francia e Italia, ya casi 2,5 veces más población. Sin incluir los países pequeños, Portugal son ¿10 millones casi? De los pequeños se sacan otros 80 millones casi, quizá este último lo he exagerado.


----------



## frangelico (24 Mar 2022)

De hecho es cierto que antes de 2030 no habrá pedidos de aviones occidentales desde China. Están en ello seriamente. Y hay una enorme fábrica de Airbus en China que les habrá servido, como todas las que hemos puesto, para adquirir Know how y mejorar sus procesos y hasta para robar algun diseño que otro. Los chinos han aprendido mucho en todos estos años gracias a las contratas occidentales que buscaban ahorrar costes


----------



## magufone (24 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Los motores rusos pueden ser potentes pero la máxima eficiencia de combustible y el ruido son un problema para ellos. Por eso apenas quedan transportes civiles rusos, los aviones vuelan pero a un coste elevado. China depende de Rusia para los motores militares y en civiles por temas de certificación en occidente, ruido y consumo, en general llevan motores occidentales.



En aviacion comercial la _performance _(actuaciones) tiene mucho mas en cuenta el consumo que cualquier otra cosa, de ahi la fiebre por los bimotores transoceanicos A330, A350, B777, B787 y como se lucho para la homologacion de los bimotores en estas rutas otrora destinados a cuatrimotores por motivos obvios... Los motores de RR y P&W (GE) tienen unos estandares de eficiencia de consumo tremendos, fruto de años de desarrollo en esa direccion por demanda de aerolineas, sin olvidar lo que dices de contaminacion y ruidos. La aviacion comercial y la militar son muy diferentes entre si, otras necesidades completamente diferentes.


----------



## uberales (24 Mar 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> 1/2 Así renace el nazismo 23.03.2022: Ayer en Polonia fue demolido un obelisco de 5 metros de altura con una inscripción en polaco y ruso: "Gloria eterna a los héroes del Ejército Soviético que cayeron por la libertad de pueblos en 1945"



El ejército soviético el mismo ejército que participó en la invasión de Polonia con los nazis en 1939...


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Sí sí, no nos cabe duda.


Mami, y yo de mayor voy a tener un yate, y me follare a la Patkaky de entonces!


Entretanto, a chuparla.


----------



## Feriri88 (24 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Si. Pero el tema es la estructura del gasto y la capacidad adquisitiva que tiene. Que el PIB ruso en PPP equivalga al alemán es poruqe los precios internos rusos son muy bajos. Ellos fabrican con 50M un avión que en Alemania cuesta 12M. Y no oagan a sus soldados. Yb presupuesto de defensa occidental lo devoran las nóminas. Alemania con su incremento apenas logrará poder renovar un poco antes sus Tornado y construir algunos barcos más.





Un soldado que gana 2200 euros va a la guerra on mas moral
Para defender su pais
Y sobre todo los 2200 euros


Que uno que gana 200 euros al mes mientras ve como su general tiene una mansion y un ferrari


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Feriri88 (24 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> El ejército soviético el mismo ejército que participó en la invasión de Polonia con los nazis en 1939...




Te refieres a material?

Porque yo creo que es de la epoca


----------



## frangelico (24 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> siguen dado la matraca con la comparación. A ver EEUU y occidente en general estuvo en guerra con Irak 12 años. Si 12 años , desde 1991 al 2003.
> 
> En 1991 Irak fue atacado por un ejercito 5 veces lo que han metido los rusos , incluyendo ahí los 35.000 republicanos. Y despues de meses no tomaron nada, salvo Kuwait cuando los iraquies retrocedieron, eso si los dispararon mientras.
> 
> ...



Y más de 500k muertos , hay quien dice que más de 1M. Lo de Irak es la segunda mayor salvajada tras Vietnam en los últimos 75 años.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (24 Mar 2022)

Ignora a la rata esa


----------



## magufone (24 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Es que es mucho mas logico pensar que si han abandonado algo es porque es chatarra. Si fuera una cosa de la rehostia a nivel tecnologico o se la llevan aunque sea a rastras o le meten plastico y gasolina suficiente para volatirlizarla.



De primero de guerra de verdad, de la guerra de twitter ahi ya va por otro lado.


----------



## uberales (24 Mar 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Te refieres a material?
> 
> Porque yo creo que es de la epoca



A país que defendían.


----------



## Marchamaliano (24 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Tu crees que después de 10 años de embargo total Irak tenía algo útil?
> 
> Y si, occidente se ha gastao un montón de pasta en que Ucrania tenga ejército. No es comparable al ruso, les están dando hasta en el paladar, per tienen. Por ejemplo, si saddam hubiera tenido en buen estado la mitad de los S-300 que tiene Ucrania los yankis habrían actuado de otra manera.



150.000 dólares vale cada tiro de Javelin, a ver si tenía eso Saddam.


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)

#USA ahora se niega a proporcionar aviones a #Ukraine ya que #Zelensky afirma que no tiene fondos. Este es el peor ejemplo de egoísmo en todo el universo, ni siquiera en el universo sino en toda la existencia.


----------



## Feriri88 (24 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> No solo eso, solo España, Polonia y Alemania superan en población a Rusia. Imagina juntar Francia e Italia, ya casi 2,5 veces más población. Sin incluir los países pequeños, Portugal son ¿10 millones casi? De los pequeños se sacan otros 80 millones casi, quizá este último lo he exagerado.




Rusia, 147 millones
UE, 450
Estados Unidos, 330

Tenemos 300 millones mas de habitantes Que Rusia y 120 mas que EEUU

La UE es 15 veces el pib ruso


La UE ahora, con 30 años de presupuestos de mierda y desmilitarizacion tiene 1 millon de soldados
Mucho mas que Rusia y casi acercandose a EEUU


----------



## lasoziedad (24 Mar 2022)

No sé si será el coche de la foto porque el techo está casi intacto, en la sexta tambien usaban esta imagen y han contado que ha sido un ataque de precisión ruso.
Estaba en un coche en el parking del centro comercial del otro dia:

La periodista rusa Oksana Baulina muere en un bombardeo en Kiev - BBC News Mundo

*Rusia y Ucrania: matan a la periodista rusa Oksana Baulina en un bombardeo en Kiev*

*Una periodista rusa murió durante un bombardeo de las fuerzas de su país sobre la capital de Ucrania, Kiev.*
Oksana Baulina hacía reportajes desde Kiev y la ciudad occidental de Leópolis (Lviv en ucraniano) para el portal de investigación _The Insider_, según informó el medio en un comunicado.

El mismo medio agregó que Baulina murió mientras filmaba daños en el *distrito de Podil *de Kiev.
Baulina trabajó anteriormente para la *fundación anticorrupción* del opositor ruso Alexei Navalny y se había ido de Rusia.
El año pasado, la fundación fue declarada ilegal y tildada de *extremista *por las autoridades rusas, lo que obligó a muchos de sus empleados a huir al extranjero.


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)

La OTAN instalará unidades en Eslovaquia, Rumania, Bulgaria, Hungría: Biden #Ukraine #UkraineRussiaWar #UkraineWar #war #UkraineUnderAttack #UkraineRussia #Russia #Ukrainian #Russian #Kyiv 
@Ukraine


----------



## belwar (24 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ya estoy viendo helicópteros de la Gendarmerie estallar en el aire, catedrales reventadas a "javelinazos" ,y "no se podía saber".



Un pegasus


----------



## bk001 (24 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Navegador de Yandex. Si quieres leer fuentes rusas es imprescindible. También puedes usar el traductor web de Yande copias el texto en la caja, o el enlace de la página, es mejor que google. Yo es que como sé inglés pongo la traducción automática en inglés porque la traducción es mejor.
> 
> En realidad cualquier navegador lo hace, como Chrome. Yo no sé en qué mundo vivís.



Me faltó poner ¿ como lo haces para leer a colonelcassad en Español* en el tf?*

Navegadores puestos tengo el firefox, tor , el de samsung y prové pero deinstalé el dolphin y el opera.

Cuando entro con el pc, no tengo problemas, pero en el tf a cassal lo tengo en *el telegram* y me sale en ruso, salvo 4 palabras no me entero de ná. Veo 4 fotos y los videos me llenan la memoria , como el faisbuk.
Ingles y francés leo sin traductor , los chinos los prefiero leer en ingles que estar tirando de traductor.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Un soldado que gana 2200 euros va a la guerra on mas moral
> Para defender su pais
> Y sobre todo los 2200 euros
> 
> ...




Eso pasa con los árabes también.




Qué grande era el documental aquel del comandante de submarino nuclear ruso que vivía en una casi chabola. Qué vergüenza.


Eso sí, luego les mejoraron las condiciones. No vaya a ser que le quieran derrocar..


----------



## delhierro (24 Mar 2022)

Limpiando mariupol. No usan casi vehiculos, salvo tanques que dejan atras pero tienen mucha infantería. ¿ alguien ha puesto un mapa de como va el tema ?


----------



## frangelico (24 Mar 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Un soldado que gana 2200 euros va a la guerra on mas moral
> Para defender su pais
> Y sobre todo los 2200 euros
> 
> ...



Claro. Pero al final no nos equivoquemos, que Europa coloque sus presupuestos en el 2% significa que tengamos por primera vez ejércitos funcionales y poco más. Que en Alemania están haciendo entrenamiento con armas de cartón en infantería porque no tienen de nada. Este es el problema que España yambien debe resolver. Necesitamos stocks enormes de misiles y bombas , el otro día se anunció que la Armada compra 8 helicópteros y cogen 32 misiles. Lo justo para que cada helicóptero luzca con una salva completa. Y luego no hay recambio. La diferencia es que USA tiene mucho stock y nosotros lo primero que necesitamos es crear esos atocks. Eso lleva unos años pero nos viene bien ante una posible guerra con Marruecos, por ejemplo.


----------



## Harman (24 Mar 2022)

Peremogi alcanza un nuevo nivel

El Ministerio de Defensa del régimen de Kiev ha publicado un vídeo de la "destrucción" de cuatro helicópteros Ka-52 en el cielo de la región de Kherson.

"Las imágenes de vídeo de esta épica batalla fueron tomadas en el famoso videojuego Arma-3. Las imágenes muestran incluso la legendaria selva de Kherson, que vino directamente del tirador.

t.me/anna_news/25833

_Imegen en el enlace_


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Mar 2022)

La información proviene de diversas fuentes de que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están asaltando las posiciones de los militantes ucranianos en el área de la ciudad de Slavutych, región de Chernihiv.


----------



## El-Mano (24 Mar 2022)

Resumen del conflicto:


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> No sé si será el coche de la foto porque el techo está casi intacto, en la sexta tambien usaban esta imagen y han contado que ha sido un ataque de precisión ruso.
> Estaba en un coche en el parking del centro comercial del otro dia:
> 
> La periodista rusa Oksana Baulina muere en un bombardeo en Kiev - BBC News Mundo
> ...



Fake (No fue un misil.)

La periodista muerte porque le disparan con un rpg o algo parecido.
Esta filmado por periodistas de Al Jazeera, que estaban en el lugar.
La periodista Rusa era opositora al Gobierno Ruso .
El lugar donde fue muerta esta ocupado pura y exclusivamente por tropas Ucranianas.
No existen tropas Rusas en el lugar. 
Centro de Kiev


----------



## Harman (24 Mar 2022)

Situación humanitaria crítica en los suburbios de Mariupol

El pueblo de Kalinivka es el suburbio más cercano al noreste de Mariupol. Conduciendo por la calle Podgornaya, hay dos rutas diferentes hacia la ciudad propiamente dicha, por las que se están produciendo fuertes combates callejeros.

Mientras se retiraban, las AFU volaron el puente para llegar a Kalynivka desde Sartana, por lo que el abastecimiento de este asentamiento se realiza por caminos secretos de las carreteras del frente, que afortunadamente habíamos estudiado de antemano.

Nuestros corresponsales militares @akimapachev y @diza_donbass se ofrecieron como voluntarios para acompañar un cargamento del proyecto humanitario "TYL-22", cuyos voluntarios entregaron paquetes de alimentos y suministros médicos a civiles y refugiados locales.

Amigos, ¡haced buenas acciones!

t.me/anna_news/25832


----------



## uberales (24 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Claro. Pero al final no nos equivoquemos, que Europa coloque sus presupuestos en el 2% significa que tengamos por primera vez ejércitos funcionales y poco más. Que en Alemania están haciendo entrenamiento con armas de cartón en infantería porque no tienen de nada. Este es el problema que España yambien debe resolver. Necesitamos stocks enormes de misiles y bombas , el otro día se anunció que la Armada compra 8 helicópteros y cogen 32 misiles. Lo justo para que cada helicóptero luzca con una salva completa. Y luego no hay recambio. La diferencia es que USA tiene mucho stock y nosotros lo primero que necesitamos es crear esos atocks. Eso lleva unos años pero nos viene bien ante una posible guerra con Marruecos, por ejemplo.



Creo que no estamos mal de stock por lo que tengo entendido en Tierra. En aire y naval no sabría decirte.


----------



## keylargof (24 Mar 2022)

Chicos no os preocupéis por lo del barco, lo importante es que tenemos muchísimo Paladio y Níquel


----------



## Militarícese (24 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>



Malvados rusos: totalmente entrenados para arrasar a la población ucraniana.


----------



## LIRDISM (24 Mar 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Y eso te lo ha dicho rafapal en un viaje astral después de fumarte unas hierbas mágicas...



A ver , es muy fácil, solo hay que entrar en la página del fondo monetario internacional y ver sus objetivos además es geopolítica básica, es la estrategia anglo-sajona desde hace más de un siglo, es la teoría de Halford John Mackinder y porque los EEUU en 2017 sacaron un informe geoestratégico de la importancia de crear inestabilidad en la región porque la teoría Mackinder es parte de la manera de actuar de EEUU (*además en el gobierno de Biden están de nuevo, el grupo de los Strauss cuya filosofía de mantener el poder americano una vez acabada la URSS era atacar a Europa, por eso en la guerra de Bush junior sus miembros del gobierno como Rumsfeld no paraban de decir "la decadente Europa" o la conversacion privada de Nuland con el embajador de EEUU en Ucrania que acaba con "que se joda Europa"* )y por eso, los tratados de Minsk nunca iban a ser respetados y en cuestión energética no hace falta decir donde estamos, llevamos décadas sin una política energética de verdad que te facilite el tener recursos e independencia y después de estar una década de sufrir un boom inmobiliario como no se ha visto nunca, de tener un estado social impagable, mas caro que después de la crisis y con menos industria y con la estafa de la energía verde, quien es capaz de invertir en buscar recursos y reconvertir la ruina Europea en energía, para esto llevaría décadas de una inversión brutal que no tenemos para tener un mínimo de independencia.

El problema energético es tan grave que la única solución es el plan Mackinder a los bestia para EEUU para controlar el gas ruso y tenerlo mas barato por eso, esta guerra. Por no respetar el bloque continental (*bloque Rusia-Alemania-Francia que siempre se daba la casualidad que en grandes crisis nunca son aliados*) y no querer tener independencia energética, vamos al abismo.


----------



## Harman (24 Mar 2022)

El Estado ucraniano empieza a parecerse cada vez más al Estado Islámico*.

El teniente de alcalde de la ciudad ocupada de Dnipropetrovsk (Dnipropetrovsk) ha exigido a los ciudadanos que retiren las antenas parabólicas por algunas razones militares. Aunque es más probable que se trate de impedir que los locales vean la televisión rusa.

Esto lo han practicado los militantes del IS* en los territorios ocupados de Irak. Y puedes recibir hasta 100 latigazos por mantener una antena parabólica. ¿Atarán a la gente a postes y la azotarán por ver la televisión en Ucrania? La pregunta es retórica.

*- IS, Estado Islámico - la organización está prohibida en la Federación Rusa

t.me/anna_news/25835


----------



## frangelico (24 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> En aviacion comercial la _performance _(actuaciones) tiene mucho mas en cuenta el consumo que cualquier otra cosa, de ahi la fiebre por los bimotores transoceanicos A330, A350, B777, B787 y como se lucho para la homologacion de los bimotores en estas rutas otrora destinados a cuatrimotores por motivos obvios... Los motores de RR y P&W (GE) tienen unos estandares de eficiencia de consumo tremendos, fruto de años de desarrollo en esa direccion por demanda de aerolineas, sin olvidar lo que dices de contaminacion y ruidos. La aviacion comercial y la militar son muy diferentes entre si, otras necesidades completamente diferentes.



Cierto. Los estándares exigentes hacen maravillas. De hecho los rusos compraron 777 y 350 par asustituir los IL-96 por ese motivo. Les quedan en usos militares nada más sus antiguos aviones. Es una de las capacidades que eliminó la caída de la URSS, había multitud de oficinas de diseño con sus especialidades (Tupolev medio alcance, Yakovlev aviones pequeños, Antonov cargueros con versión militar, Ilyushin largo alcance) y la energía no era problema, mucho menos el ruido. La industria rusa actual ha heredado trozos de aquello pero ya no se pueden permitir toda aquella variedad de programas. Es un poco lo que pasó con aquella industria inglesa que en los 50 sacó 3 bombarderos (aquellos famosos V-Bombers) a la vez de diferente fabricante. Esos lujos ya no se los permite nadie y menos un país como Rusia.


----------



## Zhukov (24 Mar 2022)

@bk001
_
Me faltó poner ¿ como lo haces *en el tf?*_


Tengo un móvil xino, en el teléfono tengo el chrome y sin problemas.

_Cuando entro con el pc, no tengo problemas, pero en el tf a cassal lo tengo en *el telegram* y me sale en ruso, salvo 4 palabras no me entero de ná._


Lo llevo repitiendo muchas veces, pero para el que no sepa el truco.

Abres el enlace del canal de Telegram *en el navegador, NO en la aplicación*, y le das al botón "preview channel" y el navegador te traduce el texto.

Claro que filtrar todos los días cientos de mensajes, muchos de ellos repetidos, es un trabajo arduo, yo trato todos los días hacer un parte diario en el blog de mi firma, sleccionando mensajes de los canales de Telegram y otras fuentes, pero no sé cuanto más tiempo podré hacerlo porque estoy agotado. Se me ha juntado el corona con el trabajo atrasado y estoy haciendo tiempo en la oficina porque tengo que fichar, que si no me iba ya a casa


----------



## frangelico (24 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> A ver , es muy fácil, solo hay que entrar en la página del fondo monetario internacional y ver sus objetivos además es geopolítica básica, es la estrategia anglo-sajona desde hace más de un siglo, es la teoría de Halford John Mackinder y porque los EEUU en 2017 sacaron un informe geoestratégico de la importancia de crear inestabilidad en la región porque la teoría Mackinder es parte de la manera de actuar de EEUU (*además en el gobierno de Biden están de nuevo, el grupo de los Strauss cuya filosofía de mantener el poder americano una vez acabada la URSS era atacar a Europa, por eso en la guerra de Bush junior sus miembros del gobierno como Rumsfeld no paraban de decir "la decadente Europa" o la conversacion privada de Nuland con el embajador de EEUU en Ucrania que acaba con "que se joda Europa"* )y por eso, los tratados de Minsk nunca iban a ser respetados y en cuestión energética no hace falta decir donde estamos, llevamos décadas sin una política energética de verdad que te facilite el tener recursos e independencia y después de estar una década de sufrir un boom inmobiliario como no se ha visto nunca, de tener un estado social impagable, mas caro que después de la crisis y con menos industria y con la estafa de la energía verde, quien es capaz de invertir en buscar recursos y reconvertir la ruina Europea en energía, para esto llevaría décadas de una inversión brutal que no tenemos para tener un mínimo de independencia.
> 
> El problema energético es tan grave que la única solución es el plan Mackinder a los bestia para EEUU para controlar el gas ruso y tenerlo mas barato por eso, esta guerra. Por no respetar el bloque continental (*bloque Rusia-Alemania-Francia que siempre se daba la casualidad que en grandes crisis nunca son aliados*) y no querer tener independencia energética, vamos al abismo.



Eso es , USA no crea pensamiento geopolitico original, siguen en Mackinder si acaso batido con el feroz antirusismo de Brzezinski. Y no esperes que de las nuevas generaciones criadas viendo vídeos pueda surgir algún pensamiento. Antes surge cosmología puntera del carlismo.


----------



## mazuste (24 Mar 2022)

Sobre gallos hostiles.
El presidente funambulista serbio, Vucic, dijo que la decisión de Moscú con el gas
por rublos creara muchos problemas. Y dice que Bulgaria, país a través del cual 
se suministra gas a Serbia y Hungría, ha declarado que no está dispuesta a cambiar 
a rublos los pagos del gas.Otro gallu pa'l corral...

Pues bien, le contesta el portavoz, Dmitry Peskov, que la cuestión está decidida
y que Bulgaria tendrá que pagar en rublos "les guste o no".
Ya sabe lo que tiene que hacer...


----------



## frangelico (24 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> 150.000 dólares vale cada tiro de Javelin, a ver si tenía eso Saddam.



Anda que no vamos a ver "javelinazos" contra escuelas o iglesias católicas, procesiones, espero que coches blindados de políticos..


----------



## Harman (24 Mar 2022)

Si esto es una marcha, entonces los dinosaurios han sobrevivido después de todo y Elvis Presley los está arreando. Y lo que es más grave, este deprimente acontecimiento pro-ucraniano echa por tierra toda la propaganda de Kiev, demostrando perfectamente el estado de ánimo de los habitantes de Odesa. A juzgar por esta "marcha", Odessa se rendirá sin luchar en un par de horas.

t.me/Soldierline/1260

_Video de la "marcha" en el enlace_


----------



## bubibartra (24 Mar 2022)

bk001 dijo:


> Me faltó poner ¿ como lo haces para leer a colonelcassad en Español* en el tf?*
> 
> Navegadores puestos tengo el firefox, tor , el de samsung y prové pero deinstalé el dolphin y el opera.
> 
> ...



Tienes que ir a justes de idioma y allí encontrarás una opción llamada botón de traducción.le clickas y partir de ahí solo has de tocar sobre el mensaje que quieras traducir y te saldrá la opción para traducir


----------



## kelden (24 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> 150.000 dólares vale cada tiro de Javelin, a ver si tenía eso Saddam.



No vale ..... cobran .....


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Estado ucraniano empieza a parecerse cada vez más al Estado Islámico*.
> 
> El teniente de alcalde de la ciudad ocupada de Dnipropetrovsk (Dnipropetrovsk) ha exigido a los ciudadanos que retiren las antenas parabólicas por algunas razones militares. Aunque es más probable que se trate de impedir que los locales vean la televisión rusa.
> 
> ...



El tipo de guerra llevado adelante en Mariupol es similar al de Aleppo. 
Tal vez sea la forma que tienen los Rusos de lidiar con los Radicales.
Demolición de infraestructura.
Corte de luz agua y comida.
Cada tanto algún que otra pausa para que salgan algunos civiles. 
Así hasta que colapse.


----------



## Harman (24 Mar 2022)

Una vez más, sobre el tema de las preguntas de pérdida.

1. Las pérdidas han sido, son y seguirán siendo, porque hay operaciones de combate en las que cualquier ejército sufre pérdidas de hombres y equipos de diversa índole. La guerra no es una bondad: aquí es donde se mata al enemigo y donde mueren nuestros combatientes.

2. Existe información oficial sobre las víctimas, que es proporcionada por el Estado. Evidentemente, la información se da en dosis y aquí el Ministerio de Defensa ruso no se engaña: los que siguieron la campaña siria conocen bien el enfoque militar de estas cuestiones.

3) Las cifras exactas de las pérdidas de personal y equipo sólo las puede proporcionar el Estado, que recoge información objetiva de las unidades y subdivisiones de todo el teatro de operaciones, que luego se envía a Moscú. Y, en teoría, espías extranjeros que podrían infiltrarse en la estructura militar. Por lo demás, las cifras publicadas son juicios y cálculos subjetivos.

4. porque oficialmente no tenemos guerra (nadie la ha declarado), entonces según la ley son tiempos de paz. En tiempos de paz tenemos una ley sobre la clasificación de las pérdidas en tiempos de paz. La ley considera que los datos sobre pérdidas en Ucrania son un secreto de Estado y su divulgación conlleva consecuencias legales, que pueden incluir penas de prisión de larga duración. Por eso no voy a sacar conclusiones sobre el alcance de las pérdidas, porque no tengo datos exactos y porque no quiero tener un dolor de cabeza con acusaciones de divulgación de secretos de Estado.

5. Además, si a esto le añadimos la ley de falsificaciones sobre las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF, con más razón no se quiere especular públicamente sobre este tema.

6. Como es habitual, el panorama completo sólo se aclarará al final de la campaña. Lo más importante es que todos los sacrificios realizados no fueron en vano y todos los objetivos se lograron.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35989


----------



## Minsky Moment (24 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Eso es , USA no crea pensamiento geopolitico original, siguen en Mackinder si acaso batido con el feroz antirusismo de Brzezinski. Y no esperes que de las nuevas generaciones criadas viendo vídeos pueda surgir algún pensamiento. Antes surge en el carlismo.



Lo que llevo diciendo desde que empezó el conflicto. Hay una caterva de generales en el pentágono y en el departamento de estado que siguen viviendo en su pensamiento en los años 60 del siglo pasado, en plena guerra fría. Esa es la causa verdadera de todo lo que está pasando. Trump se sobrepuso a ellos parcial y temporalmente, pero solo hay que ver lo que duró. En Estados Unidos mandan las momias, no porque tengan poder, sino porque los verdaderos interesados de que todo siga así les dejan mandar o influir en quien manda, que es lo mismo. Un presidente con ganas de cambio verdadero debería destituir a todas las planas mayores del ejército sin pestañear, todo aquél que tenga de 60 años para arriba fuera, mínimo, ya se iría recomponiendo con nuevas hornadas.


----------



## John Nash (24 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Chicos os preocupéis por lo del barco, lo importante es que tenemos muchísimo Paladio y Níquel



Es coña, no? No tenemos industria para transformarlo. China y Rusia sí.


----------



## John Nash (24 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Lo que llevo diciendo desde que empezó el conflicto. Hay una caterva de generales en el pentágono y en el departamento de estado que siguen viviendo en su pensamiento en los años 60 del siglo pasado, en plena guerra fría. Esa es la causa verdadera de todo lo que está pasando. Trump se sobrepuso a ellos parcial y temporalmente, pero solo hay que ver lo que duró. En Estados Unidos mandan las momias, no porque tengan poder, sino porque los verdaderos interesados de que todo siga así les dejan mandar o influir en quien manda, que es lo mismo.



Gerontocracia:


----------



## JOS1378 (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (24 Mar 2022)

Lista completa de establecimientos militares ucranianos que han recibido financiación estadounidense a través del Pentágono vía DTRA.
Esto se refiere a la infiltración del Pentágono en el aparato estatal ucraniano.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35986

_fotos en el enlace_


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Mitch Buchanan (24 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> @bk001
> 
> _Me faltó poner ¿ como lo haces *en el tf?*_
> 
> ...



Te imaginaba en un búnker con reuniones con generales y comandantes. Gracias por las aportaciones. Son las mejores para seguir la guerra.


----------



## bubibartra (24 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> El tipo de guerra llevado adelante en Mariupol es similar al de Aleppo.
> Tal vez sea la forma que tienen los Rusos de lidiar con los Radicales.
> Demolición de infraestructura.
> Corte de luz agua y comida.
> ...


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (24 Mar 2022)

gran manifestación en Odessa


----------



## Abu-Yunis (24 Mar 2022)

Si entro sin iniciar sesión el hilo tiene 1987 páginas, y si abro sesión con mi nick tiene 994. El espacio acaparado por los trolls a los que he ignorado representa por tanto exactamente el 50%. Aún hay un par de propagandistas otánicos a los que no he ignorado todavía en atención a su veteranía, o porque aunque no comparta sus opiniones, al menos razonan algo.


----------



## Trajanillo (24 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Peremogi alcanza un nuevo nivel
> 
> El Ministerio de Defensa del régimen de Kiev ha publicado un vídeo de la "destrucción" de cuatro helicópteros Ka-52 en el cielo de la región de Kherson.
> 
> ...



Estas diciendo que le video que publica el ministerio de defensa es de un videojuego?


----------



## Trajanillo (24 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> gran manifestación en Odessa



Ostia había más gente en la farmacia esta mañana.


----------



## ZARGON (24 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> El ejército soviético el mismo ejército que participó en la invasión de Polonia con los nazis en 1939...



Claro claro...
Por eso ahora estan de parte de los nazis


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)

Se informa sobre un ataque a un gran almacén y unidad militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Bakhmut en el territorio de la RPD.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



Sí con mis impuestos.

Adquiéranse.

Empléense.

Húndanse.


----------



## vettonio (24 Mar 2022)

Se ve a pinowski entre la multitud?

No para de cagar hilos ponzi.


----------



## Harman (24 Mar 2022)

Un grupo de siete soldados de las AFU fue capturado cerca de Mariupol. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/35995

Un grupo de sabotaje formado por siete militares ucranianos ha sido desarmado cerca de Mariupol, informa RIA Novosti.​​t.me/rian_ru/155464​


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Mar 2022)

Acaba de decir el telediario de tv1 que 10 millones de ucranianos se han repartido por todos los países Europeos. 

Recordemos que la mayoría de la población de ese país estaba sin vacunar . 

No sé que opinará Djokovic de todo esto . Si el pasaporte sanitario que acreditaba la pauta de las vacunas completa , el código QR y toda la mandanga que era imprescindible hace unas semanas ahora no tiene importancia , lógicamente era una de tantas farsas vinculada a esta gran performance que es el gran reseteo de la agenda 2030 . 

Por otra parte, ahora que Rusia " se ha desvelado como estado criminal y enemigo implacable del estado ucraniano a cuya población está asesinando y destruyendo sus ciudades y su economía ..."

¿ qué habrá estado haciendo antes para conseguir sus fines socieconómicos ? ¿ por qué no usó el coronavirus ? es gratis y está al alcance de cualquiera ! ¿ por qué no liquidaron a Zelenski en vez de matar a tantos inocentes ? 

¿ por qué no usó la tecnología para hacer un pucherazo aunque fuese descarado y evidente para poner a su títere ? 
¿ no era más lógico que iniciar una guerra de este calibre ? 

Lógicamente es retórica para referirme a los trenes de Zapatero, la trama judicial para echar al tonto de Rajoy, el pucherazo que fulminó a CIUDADANOS y por supuesto ..
el inconcebible GOLPE DE ESTADO al presidente de estados unidos Trump , que hasta la fecha se suponía que ese cargo era la figura de poder más importante del planeta y que finalmente se ha descubierto como un títere más de las corporaciones supranacionales que pertenecen a los judíos, chinos, jeques y rusos como BLACKROCK cuya función es asaltar las economías de los países para endeudarlos con sus productos, sean vacunas o misiles. El objetivo a saquear son los países europeos . Es la parte del mundo donde la población está más abducida y es fácil de esclavizar . 

No es casualidad que en los países donde nadie da palo al agua, como los africanos y por lo tanto nadie pagará el endeudamiento " por generaciones " ni siquiera tienen materias primas que robar, no han tenido coronavirus , ni saben donde está Ucrania. 









BlackRock, la primera gestora del mundo con más de 10 billones de dólares


El año pasado captó 540.000 millones de dólares para sus productos




cincodias.elpais.com


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> pues a mi arriondas estimado coforero me han jodido el plan JX69 de jubilación que consistía en:
> 
> comprarme uno de esos traductores modernos que venden en el Amazon.
> 
> ...



Si no eres friolero siempre te quedara Estonia, un tercio o un cuarto de la poblacion son rusos etnicos, en Narva por 300 euros al mes alquilas nidito de amor...


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Mar 2022)

Un lider coherente con la situación y me parece que este tio tiene cierto empaque y honor.

El jefe de la OTAN dice que seguira un año más, que no es el momento de irse, y no se ira al puesto que le propusieron en su pais, goberanador del banco central.









Jens Stoltenberg trekker seg fra stillingen som sentralbanksjef


BRUSSEL (VG) Jens Stoltenberg bekrefter torsdag ettermiddag at han tar ett ekstra år som generalsekretær for Nato. Han frasier seg stillingen som sentralbanksjef – noe som ifølge VGs opplysninger kom overraskende på den norske regjeringen.




www.vg.no


----------



## workforfood (24 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Un lider coherente con la situación y me parece que este tio tiene cierto empaque y honor.
> 
> El jefe de la OTAN dice que seguira un año más, que no es el momento de irse, y no se ira al puesto que le propusieron en su pais, goberanador del banco central.
> 
> ...



Ese es un payaso, un portavoz, el jefe de la OTAN son los generales de Estados Unidos y del complejo militar Estado Unidense. Ese es un chimpancé.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (24 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> gran manifestación en Odessa



Ahí debe haber como mucho 40 manifestantes con la bandera esa pseudo-polaca, no es extraño que el régimen tenga que recurrir al terrorismo y los castigos medievales porque en muchos lugares el apoyo debe ser mínimo...


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Ese es un payaso, un portavoz, el jefe de la OTAN son los generales de Estados Unidos y del complejo militar Estado Unidense. Ese es un chimpancé.



No es el jefe, ni es un portavoz.
Es el secretario general.


----------



## Michael_Knight (24 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> gran manifestación en Odessa



Es que en Odesa son todos prorrusos, yo no sé por qué no entran ya los blindados de Putin, seguramente los iban a recibir los odesanos como libertadores con flores y champán.


----------



## Trajanillo (24 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> No es el jefe, ni es un portavoz.
> Es el secretario general.



Uyyy si, manda tanto como el secretario general de la ONU, lo mismo más o menos.


----------



## uberales (24 Mar 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Claro claro...
> Por eso ahora estan de parte de los nazis



Claro no existió el pacto Molotov Ribentrop. La incultura que tenéis algunos...


----------



## pirivi-parava (24 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> follarme mucho a la rusa y vivir relajado *cuando palme* la rusa se queda con todo.
> 
> un plan sin fisuras creo



Eso del *cuando palme* no lo veo muy claro...


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)

El Departamento de Estado de EE. UU. anuncia sanciones contra todos los miembros de la Duma estatal rusa


----------



## Minsky Moment (24 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> gran manifestación en Odessa



¿Les ha desteñido la bandera?


----------



## agarcime (24 Mar 2022)

Alguien me hace un resumen? 

Parece que la OTAN no va a escalar no? 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## delhierro (24 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Es que en Odesa son todos prorrusos, yo no sé por qué no entran ya los blindados de Putin, seguramente los iban a recibir los odesanos como libertadores con flores y champán.



Con una pequeña guarnición conviertes una ciudad en un problema. 12 islamicos con ak mantuvieron en jaque horas a Paris.

Llegar hasta Odesa sin intención de anexionarla , o separarla de Ucrania carece de sentido practico. Y me da que Putin no pretende quedarse con territorios. Si esa fuera la idea, hubiera atacado de otra forma y con unos números mayores. De hecho en todas sus declaraciones , dice que no lo hara.

-----------

He visto lo del barco, es una cagada amontonarlos en el muelle. Vale de 1 en 1 descargar y pirarse, pero lo otro es un exceso de confianza. Los Toucha son antiguos pero a un blanco tan grande como un puerto con 4 o 5 barcos si le dan. Y las defensas antimisiles fallan, todas fallan hasta contra misiles viejos.

En fin es la guerra, las cagadas salen caras.


----------



## Arraki (24 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Ese es un payaso, un portavoz, el jefe de la OTAN son los generales de Estados Unidos y del complejo militar Estado Unidense. Ese es un chimpancé.



Más claro agua

Esta gente son la corbata que los generales necesitan cara al público porque hace años que se dieron cuenta que las decisiones militares necesitan de un civil para hacerlas más tragables.

desde la segunda gusta mundial no llevan bien que los militares les digan lo que hay que hacer


----------



## ZARGON (24 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Claro no existió el pacto Molotov Ribentrop. La incultura que tenéis algunos...



Le estoy hablando de ahora. Polonia es un nido de nazis. Cuando caiga Ucrania la proxima punta de lanza son los perros polacos


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (24 Mar 2022)

"Rusia inicia pagos a tanto alzado de 10.000 rublos en los territorios liberados de Ucrania. El dinero lo recibirán los jubilados y los empleados del Estado."

Rusia sigue trabajando en normalizar la vida en los territorios liberados. Ahora añaden un pequeño salario ($100)

Además de eso, ya anunciaron que iban a trabajar en restablecer líneas de autobuses y traer de rusia de productos que puedan faltar. Han impuesto la doble moneda, se podrá pagar con grivna y rublo y ya están empezando a funcionar los canales rusos de tv.

Así sutilmente, ya libres de nazis, añadiendo servicios a las zonas, están creando ya lo que será la nueva normalidad de Novorossiya.


----------



## Harman (24 Mar 2022)

Ucrania informa de que se ha producido otro intercambio de prisioneros.

1. Cambio de 10 ucranianos por 10 militares rusos (aún no hay datos concretos)
2. La tripulación de 19 marineros del Sapphire (que se encuentra como trofeo en Sebastopol) fue intercambiada por la tripulación de algún buque civil de 11 personas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/35999


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (24 Mar 2022)

Fotos de la base soviética Ivano-Frankvisk 16 en los Cárpatos, destruída hace pocos días por un misil Kinzhal.


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)

Imágenes de combate que muestran unidades marinas rusas limpiando algunos bloques de construcción en #Mariupol .


----------



## Marchamaliano (24 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No vale ..... cobran .....



Cierto, de primero de Burbujismo jajaa


----------



## César Borgia (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## bigmaller (24 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> "Rusia inicia pagos a tanto alzado de 10.000 rublos en los territorios liberados de Ucrania. El dinero lo recibirán los jubilados y los empleados del Estado."
> 
> Rusia sigue trabajando en normalizar la vida en los territorios liberados. Ahora añaden un pequeño salario ($100)
> 
> ...



Eso es lo mas importante. Dar sustento y esperanza a esos ukranianos, sean lo que sean. Prorusos o "proukranianos", son civiles.

Lo que no puede ser es compasion por los pronazis.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Mar 2022)

__





Llamada interceptada: "Esto es peor que Chechenia"


"Esto es peor que Chechenia. El 50% de mis tropas han desaparecido. No podemos evacuar a los muertos y nuestros propios aviones nos han bombardeado" https://www.elmundo.es/internacional/2022/03/24/623b71a021efa0702f8b4592.html




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ferrys (24 Mar 2022)

El ministro de defensa ucraniano sube información del vídeo juego Arma3 mostrando helicópteross destruídos y borra el twit.
Viven en su mundo. Orgulloso de los soldados ucranianos...


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)

Funcionario occidental dice que es "altamente improbable" que la OTAN haga una intervención militar directa en Ucrania en caso de que Vladimir Putin use armas químicas Funcionario dice que habría 'consecuencias graves', pero no está claro cuáles serían


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (24 Mar 2022)

Casi un més, solo han ganado esto, bajas catastróficas, se habla de hasta 10000 KIA´s, a este paso van a hacer falta 10 rusias para conquistar un enano militar como Ucrania.

Hoy más que nunca la OTAN no tiene sentido alguno, Rusia, el motivo supuesto de su patética existencia, es incapaz de invadir un patio de colegio.


----------



## pgas (24 Mar 2022)

*Kiev pide a EE. UU., Reino Unido, Alemania, Francia y Turquía que se conviertan en garantes de su seguridad*

_16:50:03_ vlad nikolayev






El Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania, Dmytro Kuleba, dijo que se está discutiendo la participación de Ucrania en el modelo propuesto, en el que si alguien lo ataca, los estados que brindan sus garantías de seguridad proporcionan todas las armas necesarias dentro de las 24 horas, adoptan una resolución del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU con exigir el cese de la agresión e imponer sanciones conjuntas contra el estado del agresor. Las autoridades ucranianas están discutiendo garantías de seguridad apropiadas con Estados Unidos, Gran Bretaña, Alemania, Francia y Turquía.
“La garantía de seguridad para España como miembro de la OTAN es el artículo 5, que dice que si alguien la ataca, todos los demás miembros la defenderán”, dijo Kuleba. “Queremos algo así”.

Según Kuleba, estos países de la OTAN "reaccionaron positivamente a esta idea".
“Esto todavía se está discutiendo, pero estoy satisfecho con su reacción inicial”, explicó Kuleba. - Este es el único tema que discutimos con ellos. Todo lo demás es parte de las negociaciones entre Rusia y Ucrania”.

Mientras el jefe de la diplomacia de Ucrania lleva a cabo negociaciones por separado con algunos de los miembros de la Alianza, el presidente Volodymyr Zelensky ha vuelto a lanzar un ultimátum a todo el bloque militar. Hoy, exigió asistencia militar de la OTAN "sin restricciones" durante una reunión en línea con los participantes en la cumbre de la OTAN en Bruselas. Según él, el país recibe asistencia solo de miembros individuales de la alianza. “Ucrania pidió el 1% de sus tanques para dar o vender, pero no hay respuesta. Puede darnos el 1% de todos sus aviones, el 1% de todos sus tanques. No podemos simplemente comprarlo, tales suministros dependen solo de la decisión de la OTAN”.

Zelensky cree que Ucrania está ahora "en la zona gris entre Occidente y Rusia". “Pero, ¿qué es la alianza? El tema del artículo quinto es fundamental. Sólo quiero que sepas lo que pensamos al respecto. Y te deseo sinceramente que nos equivoquemos. En sus valoraciones. Y en mis dudas.
Recordó que el pasado 24 de febrero hizo un llamado a los países de la OTAN con un pedido de cerrar el cielo sobre el país en cualquier formato. “No hemos recibido una respuesta clara”, dijo.
Al mismo tiempo, Zelensky diluyó sus declaraciones beligerantes y agravios con propuestas para la restauración de Ucrania. Hoy, el jefe del régimen de Kiev logró hablar con los parlamentarios de Suecia. Sugirió que Suecia desempeñe un papel de liderazgo en el proceso de restauración de las ciudades e industrias de Ucrania.
“Suecia es el primer país al que ofrecemos este, este proyecto. Puede tomar el patrocinio de la ciudad, cualquier región o industria para restaurarlos. Estoy seguro de que su liderazgo será indispensable. Invito a los arquitectos suecos, a las empresas suecas, al estado sueco, a su gente a participar en este proyecto histórico”.
Como era de esperar, el satélite del colectivo Occidente agradeció el apoyo militar y humanitario brindado por los países de la OTAN y volvió a pedir más presión sobre Rusia.

Tard Goo


qué dijo putin de banda de drogadictos y neonazis?? pues eso 

a Polonia ni citarla, oíste Cosmo??

de todos modos absorber a 10-15 millones de ukros nacionalistas cuando hay 35 millones de polacos, es como pasar el camello por el ojo de la aguja


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para los nazis seguro…solo hay que verlos en las fosas marianas lo que queda de ellos…


----------



## Arraki (24 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Con una pequeña guarnición conviertes una ciudad en un problema. 12 islamicos con ak mantuvieron en jaque horas a Paris.
> 
> Llegar hasta Odesa sin intención de anexionarla , o separarla de Ucrania carece de sentido practico. Y me da que Putin no pretende quedarse con territorios. Si esa fuera la idea, hubiera atacado de otra forma y con unos números mayores. De hecho en todas sus declaraciones , dice que no lo hara.
> 
> ...



Pues yo creo que Odessa si es un objetivo y que vendrá después de asegurar el Donbass

Recordemos que ahí ocurrió lo de la casa de los sindicatos y que es uno de los puntos calientes.

Bien como artículo de negociación, bien como punto a liberar no creo que lo dejen aunque no creo que se asalte


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (24 Mar 2022)

*El Pentágono dice que otras naciones son libres de enviar aviones (3:25 p. m.)*
El gobierno de Biden no tiene objeciones a que otras naciones envíen aviones a Ucrania, incluso cuando sigue creyendo que Rusia vería la transferencia de aviones de Estados Unidos como una medida de escalada, dijo el portavoz del Pentágono, John Kirby.

“Una cosa es segura: Estados Unidos no ha vetado a otras naciones que quieran proporcionar aviones a las fuerzas armadas ucranianas”, dijo Kirby en Bloomberg Television desde la cumbre de la OTAN en Bruselas. “El presidente Zelenskiy dice que los quiere y que las naciones individuales pueden tomar esas decisiones soberanas”.

En una aparición en Fox News, Kirby dijo que el secretario de Defensa, Lloyd Austin, y el presidente del Estado Mayor Conjunto, Mark Milley, habían sido rechazados en sus esfuerzos por comunicarse directamente con sus homólogos rusos para transmitir sus preocupaciones sobre la invasión de Ucrania.

 Ojo todavía estamos con el show de los aviones


----------



## ZARGON (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (24 Mar 2022)

Ruinas de la orilla izquierda⚡Mariupol desde el aire⚡

La Operación Hervidor de Mariupol se acerca a su fase final. La ciudad está a pocos días de ser liberada completamente de los neonazis.

El proyecto @wargonzoo ha estado acompañando el asalto en tiempo casi real todos estos días. Compartimos con ustedes imágenes frescas de drones desde el distrito de la Margen Izquierda de Mauriupol, donde los combatientes de Azov han establecido sus posiciones y puntos de disparo justo en los pisos de los civiles.


----------



## Minsky Moment (24 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *El Pentágono dice que otras naciones son libres de enviar aviones (3:25 p. m.)*
> El gobierno de Biden no tiene objeciones a que otras naciones envíen aviones a Ucrania, incluso cuando sigue creyendo que Rusia vería la transferencia de aviones de Estados Unidos como una medida de escalada, dijo el portavoz del Pentágono, John Kirby.
> 
> “Una cosa es segura: Estados Unidos no ha vetado a otras naciones que quieran proporcionar aviones a las fuerzas armadas ucranianas”, dijo Kirby en Bloomberg Television desde la cumbre de la OTAN en Bruselas. “El presidente Zelenskiy dice que los quiere y que las naciones individuales pueden tomar esas decisiones soberanas”.
> ...



Contingente de aviones anti-escalada prescritos por la OTAN:


----------



## crocodile (24 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Con una pequeña guarnición conviertes una ciudad en un problema. 12 islamicos con ak mantuvieron en jaque horas a Paris.
> 
> Llegar hasta Odesa sin intención de anexionarla , o separarla de Ucrania carece de sentido practico. Y me da que Putin no pretende quedarse con territorios. Si esa fuera la idea, hubiera atacado de otra forma y con unos números mayores. De hecho en todas sus declaraciones , dice que no lo hara.
> 
> ...



Yo la verdad creo que Putin no tiene claro que va a hacer cuando esto acabe, esta improvisando, mala cosa, es lógico que los pro rusos no muestren apoyo publico, no se fían de que luego los dejen tirados. Putin cree que si no ocupa territorios más allá de Crimea y Donbas los otanicos le perdonarán a Rusia, que equivocado esta. La rusofobia al estilo nazi en USA/OTAN ha llegado para quedarse.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Mar 2022)

¿ se acuerdan del avión falso " a punto de despegar " y de la gente que prefería ser absorbidos por las turbinas antes de quedarse en Afganistán ?


----------



## McNulty (24 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Eso es , USA no crea pensamiento geopolitico original, siguen en Mackinder si acaso batido con el feroz antirusismo de Brzezinski. Y no esperes que de las nuevas generaciones criadas viendo vídeos pueda surgir algún pensamiento. Antes surge cosmología puntera del carlismo.



Es que con relación a Rusia, es la mejor teoría que hay, la doctrina del Roll back sigue siendo la más efectiva contra rusia. No hay mucho que inventar yo creo. La idea es mantener a Rusia lo más acorralada posible y cortarle la salida al mar. Cosa que con Crimea Putin les metió un gol por cierto.



Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Casi un més, solo han ganado esto, bajas catastróficas, se habla de hasta 10000 KIA´s, a este paso van a hacer falta 10 rusias para conquistar un enano militar como Ucrania.
> 
> Hoy más que nunca la OTAN no tiene sentido alguno, Rusia, el motivo supuesto de su patética existencia, es incapaz de invadir un patio de colegio.



Rusia tiene por lo menos 6 frentes.
Y no han metido tanta tropa para ir tan rápido como pensáis algunos. Aún así me sorprende lo de Mariupol, Kharkov y el donbass, creía que las iban a conquistar más rápido. Creo que prefieren desgastar a los ukros poco a poco mientras van eliminando con aviación puntos estratégicos y suministros enemigos.

Parece que esto va para largo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

*LOL*









Ucrania destruye el barco insignia ruso. Ucrania ha ganado la guerra. Putín abandona Moscú.


Concretamente este es el barco. Un mercante. Lleva hasta grúa. Triste joder. Como tienen que estar los ánimos.




www.burbuja.info






ferrys dijo:


> Concretamente este es el barco. Un mercante. Lleva hasta grúa.
> Triste joder. Como tienen que estar los ánimos.




*LOL*​
done in 30​148​366​61​







Q World rder
It’s coming Anons. Inching closer and closer. Everything about this has Q fingerprints all over it. Hwasong-(17). Flew 71 (<>17) minutes. Last test since 20(17). Laying on thick. Won’t be long. https://t.me/Aq701/13697
Hwasong (missile name) Gematria = 87 + 17 (number of missile type) = 104

Post 104 from 2017 (in article “first such launch since 2017)

Now is the time to pray.
We're operational.
God bless the United States of America.
Q

Intel Drop #104

Ties into the Done in 30 action we’ve seen.

LFG! Keep praying hard!
qalerts.app
Intel Drop #104
Now is the time to pray. We're operational. God bless the United States of America. Q
1.4K viewsItzaDEWsy, 14:38
__

_ 
_ 



​


----------



## Harman (24 Mar 2022)

Otro nazi menos en Mariupol, apodado "Krivbass", nacido en Krivoy Rog.

t.me/surf_noise1/9278


----------



## tomcat ii (24 Mar 2022)

Veo que poco has viajado fuera de occidente. Las tonterías que hay que leer.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (24 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Con una pequeña guarnición conviertes una ciudad en un problema. 12 islamicos con ak mantuvieron en jaque horas a Paris.
> 
> Llegar hasta Odesa sin intención de anexionarla , o separarla de Ucrania carece de sentido practico. Y me da que Putin no pretende quedarse con territorios. Si esa fuera la idea, hubiera atacado de otra forma y con unos números mayores. De hecho en todas sus declaraciones , dice que no lo hara.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que si han introducido el rublo y puesto la TV rusa en Kherson es porque se lo van a quedar , aunque no lo digan.. y en ese caso los oblast de Nikolaiev y Odesa iran detrás porque tienen incluso mas porcentaje de población rusófona y otro de los objetivos de Putin es apoderarse de toda la costa del Mar Negro , aunque tampoco lo diga.


----------



## agarcime (24 Mar 2022)

La OTAN no tiene huevos a entrar. Bien que hace. 

El abuelo tampoco es quiere entrar de forma directa 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (24 Mar 2022)

Es legal ver el canal RT o Россия 24 con vpn ? 
el legal leer noticias de Sputnik o Ria Novosti?
difundir noticias de estos medios se considera delito en europa?


----------



## Simo Hayha (24 Mar 2022)

La hoperación hespecial ya va para un mes....
Y aquí toda la holgazanada hablando de su libro, como si no se estuviesen amontonando los cadáveres de orcorrusos en Ucrania hasta tal punto de que es un problema de salud pública y malos olores...
Y la cosa solo se puede poner peor para los rusos...


----------



## arriondas (24 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Según fuentes rusas se incendiaron unos depósitos de combustible y el fuego se extendió a un buque de desembarco, no hablan de misiles...



Una vez más, la propaganda ucra es una puta mierda. Que se lo curren mejor la próxima vez.


----------



## uberales (24 Mar 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Le estoy hablando de ahora. Polonia es un nido de nazis. Cuando caiga Ucrania la proxima punta de lanza son los perros polacos



Todo el mundo fuera de Rusia es un nido de nazis. Da igual, todo el mundo. Incluidos los judíos o los gitanos. 
Tras pPolonia será Chequia y Eslovaquia o las tres bálticas, qué bien países que no querían saber nada de los rusos porque los sufrieron 80 años...


----------



## Harman (24 Mar 2022)

DONBASS. POSICIONES ABANDONADAS POR LAS FUERZAS DE SEGURIDAD UCRANIANAS SIN LUCHAR.

El nivel de ideología de los guardias fronterizos ucranianos (al igual que sus posiciones) me pareció superficial, poco desarrollado. Déjeme explicarle.

Conozco las inscripciones de nuestros antepasados de los tiempos de la Gran Guerra Patria, algo así como: "Morimos pero no nos rendimos"...

Y aquí los ucranianos huyendo a toda prisa sólo consiguieron escribir palabrotas en la valla. Un poco mezquino para los guerreros.

t.me/boris_rozhin/36006


----------



## Aeneas (24 Mar 2022)

Por cierto. ¿Cuántos días lleva Mariupol cercada? Porque puede llevar más de 2 semanas pefectamente. Lo que no sé es como se están aprovisionando los del batallón azov. Independientemente de que haya conquista o no, los de azov, por muy fanáticos que sean, caerán ya sea por hambre o falta de munición.

Perfectamente el ejército ruso podría sentarse a esperar a que los de azov sólo tengan piedras que tirarle o comérselas. Así eran la mayoría de asedios en la edad media. Asaltar una fortaleza por las bravas era muy complicado y costaban muchos cadáveres. Lo normal era cercarla y esperar a que el hambre y la carestía hiciesen su trabajo. Por ejemplo en la Guerra de Granada, Granada y Almería cayeron por asedio prolongada y el caso de Málaga fue una novedad, se bombardeo la ciudad hasta las trancas.


----------



## JOS1378 (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## tomcat ii (24 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Mmmm... me gusta más el MC - 21 310 que lleva motores rusos.



Muy espectacular, como su ejército jeje. Este hilo no iba de una guerra y tal?


----------



## frangelico (24 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Es que con relación a Rusia, es la mejor teoría que hay, la doctrina del Roll back sigue siendo la más efectiva contra rusia. No hay mucho que inventar yo creo. La idea es mantener a Rusia lo más acorralada posible y cortarle la salida al mar. Cosa que con Crimea Putin les metió un gol por cierto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya. Pero la idea (un auténtico liberal apostaría por eso) podría ser integrar a Rusia en Europa y cruzar los beneficios de sus recursos energéticos y alguna tecnología militar con las capacidades europeas. Pero de ahí sale una potencia que deja a USA en ridículo. Por eso prefieren una guerra fría 2.0 esta vez con China e india en el otro lado y ellos mangoneando Europa y la Hispanchidad.


----------



## Harman (24 Mar 2022)

Condujimos hasta la zona de Bucha - Gostomel. Las comunicaciones, como siempre, acaban de ser y serán pronto. La propaganda ucraniana sin sentido está tocando fondo. Según la versión del régimen, ya hemos sido rodeados y destruidos.

@sashakots en desacuerdo) 

t.me/boris_rozhin/36005

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

*Lara Logan Shares*

*"WE WILL NOT BE DRAWN INTO A WIDER WAR BASED ON LIES/DECEPTION. enough is enough"

mockingbird media 

‘Anonymous’ Video Vowing Retribution Against The Mainstream Media’s False Russia/Ukraine Narrative [VIDEO]*






*Merrick Garland's bank account hacked?*

* Biden "in a panic", va perder miles de millones de sus chanchulos con
 Burisma 
(empresa que manda en Ucrania ) *













Lara Logan Shares 'Anonymous' Video Vowing Retribution Against The Mainstream Media's False Russia/Ukraine Narrative [VIDEO]


Merrick Garland's bank account hacked? Biden "in a panic, for he will lose billions through his Burisma deal."




www.redvoicemedia.com





“This is one of the best things I have seen in a long time – finally someone pushing back against these false narratives.
This demonstrates how serious the situation is – WE WILL NOT BE DRAWN INTO A WIDER WAR BASED ON LIES/DECEPTION. enough is enough.”​


The video starts off by making a reference to Operation Mockingbird, which was an old CIA-led program literally meant to recruit journalists to craft fake news stories and promote the preferred government narrative dating back to the 1950s.

The Real Kim Shady_*™️*_
Forwarded from Alex Sheppard

Lara Logan Shares 'Anonymous' Video Vowing Retribution Against The Mainstream Media's False Russia/Ukraine Narrative
Lara Logan Shares 'Anonymous' Video Vowing Retribution Against The Mainstream Media's False Russia/Ukraine Narrative [VIDEO]

Red Voice Media
Lara Logan Shares 'Anonymous' Video Vowing Retribution Against The Mainstream Media's False Russia/Ukraine Narrative [VIDEO]
Merrick Garland's bank account hacked? Biden "in a panic, for he will lose billions through his Burisma deal."​


----------



## JOS1378 (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (24 Mar 2022)

El trabajo de las fuerzas especiales del Servicio de Seguridad del Estado en Kherson. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/36002

_Fotos en el enlace_


----------



## Azrael_II (24 Mar 2022)

Cuando The Guardian en 2014 acusaba a EEUU de la matanza de Odessa 









In Ukraine, the US is dragging us towards war with Russia | John Pilger


John Pilger: Washington's role in Ukraine, and its backing for the regime's neo-Nazis, has huge implications for the rest of the world




www.theguardian.com


----------



## delhierro (24 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Yo creo que si han introducido el rublo y puesto la TV rusa en Kherson es porque se lo van a quedar , aunque no lo digan.. y en ese caso los oblast de Nikolaiev y Odesa iran detrás porque tienen incluso mas porcentaje de población rusófona y otro de los objetivos de Putin es apoderarse de toda la costa del Mar Negro , aunque tampoco lo diga.



Pueden ser medidas puestas en marcha por gente local. O mandos locales. Pero todo es especulativo, a ver si se va aclarando algo que Putin no suelta prenda.


----------



## quinciri (24 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Yo creo que si han introducido el rublo y puesto la TV rusa en Kherson es porque se lo van a quedar , aunque no lo digan.. y en ese caso los oblast de Nikolaiev y Odesa iran detrás porque tienen incluso mas porcentaje de población rusófona y otro de los objetivos de Putin es apoderarse de toda la costa del Mar Negro , aunque tampoco lo diga.



Eso de que "se lo van a quedar" suena muy chusco.

Y si el resultado final llega a ser algo parecido, no será sin algunos trámites y formalidades previas.


----------



## ZARGON (24 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Todo el mundo fuera de Rusia es un nido de nazis. Da igual, todo el mundo. Incluidos los judíos o los gitanos.
> Tras pPolonia será Chequia y Eslovaquia o las tres bálticas, qué bien países que no querían saber nada de los rusos porque los sufrieron 80 años...



"Todo el mundo fuera de Rusia es un nido de nazis" esas palabras son suyas, no mias


----------



## orcblin (24 Mar 2022)

mañana es el día D. a los rusos se le acaba la municion y los víveres.

PD: sigue siendo más creíble que a los urkos se les acabe el combustible.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (24 Mar 2022)

Derroición occidental


----------



## Tales. (24 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Los medios estatales rusos no han dicho ni pio.
> 
> Pero bueno ... tu calcula que si los rusos mueren de 2 en 2 o de 3 en 3, los ukros palman de 200 en 200 en cada cuartel o base o almacén que les petan. Por no hablar de Mariupol que es una picadora de carne azovita.



Ah vale entonces si por cada ruso muerto caen cien ucros al ritmo de pérdidas del khanato en dos semanas han despoblado Ucrania y ganado la guerra 

Otra jugada brillante de Putin!


----------



## agarcime (24 Mar 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Es legal ver el canal RT o Россия 24 con vpn ?
> el legal leer noticias de Sputnik o Ria Novosti?
> difundir noticias de estos medios se considera delito en europa?



No 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## agarcime (24 Mar 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Es legal ver el canal RT o Россия 24 con vpn ?
> el legal leer noticias de Sputnik o Ria Novosti?
> difundir noticias de estos medios se considera delito en europa?



Me refiero que no es ilegal 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Peineto (24 Mar 2022)

Tal día como hoy, 24 de Marzo de 1.999, la OTANNATO atacó Yugoeslavia llevándose por delante el Derecho Internacional, sembrando el país de uranio empobrecido, bombardeando la embajada de la República Popular China, trenes, autobuses y todo lo que se movía, resultando en la destrucción del país y su desmembramiento hasta el límite de regalar KOSOVO, la Covadonga de Servia, a los islámicos albaneses.
Sin duda otro fantástico logro de la industtria armamentística en su denodado y encomiable esfuerzo por la paz.

No olviden vacunarse y maldecir a los rusos.


----------



## uberales (24 Mar 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> "Todo el mundo fuera de Rusia es un nido de nazis" esas palabras son suyas, no mias



Es lo que das a entender, porque dices que la siguiente punta de lanza es Polonia, y luego vendrá otra, las bálticas y después Chequia y Eslovaquia y suma y sigue. Y será siempre que el resto son nazis y tal y pascual, y vuelta a empezar.


----------



## Evangelion (24 Mar 2022)

Traducción en 10 años los chinos o los rusos tendrán la tecnología aeronáutica que HOY tienen los occidentales y [Modo putinesco on] la tecnología occidental en 10 años no avanzará 10 años [modo putinesco off]


----------



## Harman (24 Mar 2022)

Rusia puede vender recursos energéticos a los países no amigos a cambio de rublos/oro, mientras procesa los pagos de los países amigos en sus monedas nacionales (yuanes, liras, dinares) y, si es posible, en Bitcoin, afirma el presidente del Comité de la Duma Estatal sobre Energía, Pavel Zavalny.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## orcblin (24 Mar 2022)

una duda a los que sabeis..

creeis que los polacos se han puesto nerviosos por los movimiento de bielorusia por si se queda parte de ucrania o piensa que orban ha negociado con rusia (recordar que hungría es otan y ue pero no ha seguido las sanciones a rusia).


----------



## McNulty (24 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ya. Pero la idea (un auténtico liberal apostaría por eso) podría ser integrar a Rusia en Europa y cruzar los beneficios de sus recursos energéticos y alguna tecnología militar con las capacidades europeas. Pero de ahí sale una potencia que deja a USA en ridículo. Por eso prefieren una guerra fría 2.0 esta vez con China e india en el otro lado y ellos mangoneando Europa y la Hispanchidad.



Lo que estamos viendo es que la alianza atlántica sigue fuerte, y el tema ukro les ha unido más. Rusia integrada en europa nos podemos ir olvidando.


----------



## pemebe (24 Mar 2022)

Bases militares:

Americanas: 

*Estados Unidos* tiene 800 bases militares en más de* setenta países *por todo el mundo, según datos recopilados por el profesor David Vine, de la American University de Washington. Otras fuentes rebajan esta cifra. Así, un informe del Conflict Management and Peace Science Journal estima que hay alrededor de* 173.000 tropas* norteamericanas en todo el mundo desplegadas en 254 bases e instalaciones militares, desde la isla de Guam a Groenlandia pasando por *España.* La causa de esta diferencia reside, según explica Vine, en el hecho de que el *Pentágono *no informa de todas sus instalaciones militares en el mundo. “La gran cantidad de bases y el secreto y la falta de transparencia de la red de bases hacen imposible una lista completa”, ha escrito este investigador. 

WIki:

Estados Unidos tenía 761 instalaciones militares de todas las ramas en 2008 (Ejército, Fuerza Aerea, Armada, cuerpos de Marina) en el extranjero. Esto es el 14% de un total de 5.429 instalaciones.[2] Sin embargo, el número total de bases a las que puede recurrir EE. UU. En cualquier momento es mayor, ya que hay bases para las que solo se han acordado derechos de uso, pero en las que no hay soldados estadounidenses actualmente estacionados, así como varias bases. bases militares, por ejemplo en Afganistán e Irak. Estadísticas no incluidas. En 2004, los expertos estimaron que el número total de bases a las que Estados Unidos podría recurrir era de alrededor de 1.000.[3]

PD: *Torrejon de Ardoz es una base española que EEUU puede utilizar cuando quiera. España solo tiene 2, Rota y Moron de la Frontera (esta última trasladandose a Italia).*

Rusas:

2 en Siria
1 en Ucrania (si consideramos Crimea Ucrania)
1 Osetia del Sur 
1 Abjasia
1 en Moldavia (Transnistria)
1 en Bielorrusia
1 en Kirguistán
1 en Armenia
1 en Vietnam
1 en *Tayikistán* (para controlar la frontera de Afghanistan)
1 en Kazajstán (protección de proyectos espaciales).

Solo en Japon EEUU tiene más bases que los Rusos fuera de sus fronteras.



NOSOTROS. Guarnición del ejército, Japón
Comando de Apoyo del Noveno Teatro, Camp Zama, Japón
10mo Grupo de Apoyo de Área, Prefectura de Okinawa, Japón
NOSOTROS. Cuerpo de Ingenieros del Ejército, Distrito de Japón
NOSOTROS. Guarnición del ejército, Japón, volumen
Bases del Cuerpo de Marines, Japón
Mayordomo del campamento base del Cuerpo de Marines, Japón
III. Fuerza expedicionaria de la marina
31a Unidad Expedicionaria de los Infantes de Marina
Centro de entrenamiento de armas combinadas, Camp Fuji, Japón
Marine Corps Air Station Iwakuni, Japón
Comandante, EE. UU. Fuerzas Navales, Japón
Actividades de la flota Okinawa, Japón
Actividades de la flota Sasebo, Japón
Actividades de la flota Yokosuka, Japón
Instalación aérea naval de Atsugi, Japón
Instalación Aérea Naval de Misawa, Japón
Séptima Flota, Yokosuka, Japón[15]
Base aérea de Kadena en Okinawa
Base aérea de Misawa
Base aérea de Yokota
O en Alemania:

Ansbach
Baumholder
Boeblingen (Sede de la Fuerzas del Cuerpo de Marines de los Estados Unidos en Europa [USMARFOREUR])
Bruchmühlbach-Miesau – Depósito del ejército de Miesau
Dülmen (cuartel de la torre)
Grafenwohr (Área de entrenamiento militar)
Germersheim (Almacén central)
Centro de preparación multinacional conjunto de Hohenfels (JMRC)
Illesheim
KaiserslauternComunidad militar de Kaiserslautern
Landstuhl – Centro médico regional Landstuhl
Ramstein – Base aérea de Ramstein
Spangdahlem – Base aérea de Spangdahlem
Stuttgart – Comando Europeo de los Estados Unidos – Comando de África de los Estados Unidos (provisorio)
Vilseck
Wiesbaden – Cuartel de Lucius D. Clay
Mannheim - Cuartel de Coleman
Wackernheim - Cuartel McCully

China:

1 En Yibuti. Da la casualidad que EEUU tiene también una base en ese mismo pais.


----------



## ZARGON (24 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Es lo que das a entender, porque dices que la siguiente punta de lanza es Polonia, y luego vendrá otra, las bálticas y después Chequia y Eslovaquia y suma y sigue. Y será siempre que el resto son nazis y tal y pascual, y vuelta a empezar.



Yo no doy a entender nada. Hablo de Polonia. Pero bueno a mal entendedor no gasto mas palabras


----------



## Decimus (24 Mar 2022)

Ok. Si lo dice un americano su opinión sienta cátedra. Algunos sois muy crédulos. Sólo buscáis con opiniones que encajan con vuestra firma de pensar.


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Se ha quedado usted en la adolescencia?



Si muchos más "adolescentes" hubieran leído en su día a Sven Hassel en lugar de mariconadas y progretadas, quizás otro gallo nos hubiera cantado...


----------



## JOS1378 (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## la mano negra (24 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Pero entonces era para desnazificar o para desarmar químicamente, cada día he visto una excusa distinta para invadir. Esto significa que es solo invasión por que sí.



Cada día aparecen más razones para hacer lo que han hecho los rusos . Y las pruebas son contundentes. Lo del armamento biológico y sus experimentos con murciélagos y enfermedades terroríficas no hace sino afianzar más la posición de los rusos. El régimen ucraniano es un peligro para la Humanidad.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (24 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Lo que estamos viendo es que la alianza atlántica sigue fuerte, y el tema ukro les ha unido más. Rusia integrada en europa nos podemos ir olvidando.



Para eso andan azuzando los usanos.


----------



## Decimus (24 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> La hoperación hespecial ya va para un mes....
> Y aquí toda la holgazanada hablando de su libro, como si no se estuviesen amontonando los cadáveres de orcorrusos en Ucrania hasta tal punto de que es un problema de salud pública y malos olores...
> Y la cosa solo se puede poner peor para los rusos...



Es un placer ver a los putinianos tan humillados.

Antes te citaban. Ahora están escondidos como ratas.


----------



## delhierro (24 Mar 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Ah vale entonces si por cada ruso muerto caen cien ucros al ritmo de pérdidas del khanato en dos semanas han despoblado Ucrania y ganado la guerra
> 
> Otra jugada brillante de Putin!



Las bajas rusas que cuentan los ucranianos no se las creen ni ellos. De todas formas estan jugando a provocar unos tios que tienen a tiro de cañon su capital y la mayoria de las grandes ciudades. Podrian hacer esto mañana..



Son malos de la muerte....pero no lo hacen.

Y en esta guerra, al menos un 30% de las tropas "rusas", son gente que eran ucranianos. Digo eran porque despues del golpe y la represión decidieron dejar de serlo.


----------



## Azrael_II (24 Mar 2022)

Off topic Calima en días con nubes y sin sol asfixiante y viento....

Raruno


----------



## tomcat ii (24 Mar 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Si entro sin iniciar sesión el hilo tiene 1987 páginas, y si abro sesión con mi nick tiene 994. El espacio acaparado por los trolls a los que he ignorado representa por tanto exactamente el 50%. Aún hay un par de propagandistas otánicos a los que no he ignorado todavía en atención a su veteranía, o porque aunque no comparta sus opiniones, al menos razonan algo.



Eso es que tienes configurado 30 msg por página y sin usuario son 15 por defecto. Lo que me pasa a mi es que hay páginas con solo 3 o 4 msgs. De nada jeje.


----------



## Fauna iberica (24 Mar 2022)

Otro "comunista" falsario y traidor con el mismo discurso de los otanicos.
Cuántas caretas están cayendo estos días.
El muy cínico obvia decir las razones por las que Rusia a actuado en Ucrania, se le olvida decir el genocidio que los ucronazis han cometido con la población rusa durante 8 años.
Menudo HGP.
Luego se extrañan de Porque los partidos comunistas están acabados, con "comunistas" así no hacen falta enemigos.

Los comunistas del foro que pensáis de este supuesto marxista y su posicionamiento en este conflicto?, parece que trabaja para la OTAN.




A estas alturas de la degradación humana citar a Victor Hugo es como hacerlo a Tamerland el Grande o a Perico de los palotes. Sin duda la última frase evacuada por algún famoso por el hecho de serlo llegará con más potencia a la audiencia. Afortunadamente su genialidad permanecerá en la memoria colectiva lo que el próximo tuit genial: el tiempo necesario para que un medio de intoxicación colectiva afirme que hay otra genialidad aún más epatante. Y así hasta el infinito y más allá.

La estupidez del receptor - ya no se trata de la ignorancia sino del cómplice esquivo de los hechos – puede explicar, sólo en parte, el comportamiento humano tras la invasión de Rusia por Ucrania.

El resto es obra de miserables.Putin, Putin, Putin, Putin, Putin, Putin, Putin, Putin, Putin, Putin, Putin, Putin, Putin, Putin, Putin, Putin.Leyendo la democrática, objetiva y sincera prensa occidental tengo la sensación de que Putin es un monstruo formado por los restos de William Wallace, Atila, Vlad Teper, Stalin, Hitler y un superRambo, todo el engendro con el suficiente poderío y mala hostia como para controlar él solo el 20% del territorio ucraniano y atacar a la vez sus principales ciudades.. Concentrar en Putin todo el odio y el miedo inducido hacia las sociedades occidentales, dejando de lado al Estado ruso y a su sociedad, que mayoritariamente le apoya, es fetichizar al enemigo, como antes se hizo con Hitler, personaje con el que se le compara. Sirve al objetivo de focalizar el mal y es coherente con el intento de aislarle de sus apoyos oligárquicos y del parlamento ruso, con la intención de provocar el derrocamiento del presidente. Si esto no funciona, una vez establecidas las sanciones económicas desde semanas atrás, se pasará a la persecución de los ciudadanos rusos fuera de su país y a generar rusofobia hacia los mismos. Putin no es la causa. Es la consecuencia de siglos de ideología imperial rusa desde Pedro el Grande y Catalina I, también la Grande. Sus apelativos debieran indicar algo respecto a la psicología de la sociedad rusa.

Las naciones que han sido poderosas y han recibido la humillación de la historia pueden reaccionar de dos maneras: resituándose como España o Francia o actuando como Alemania o Rusia en distintos momentos de su historia. El caso británico, dando por el culo en la UE desde su origen es particular y no viene al caso en este momento.

No sé cómo se para una guerra ni qué decírles a las madres ucranianas que han perdido a sus hijos en esta guerra provocada por la agresión rusa, tampoco a esas madres a las que se les ha congelado el pecho tras la muerte de sus bebés bajo las bombas, ni a los ancianos que tiemblan aterrorizados.

Hoy, más allá de cómo se para una guerra falta un grito: *russia* *out* *of* *ukraine.*

Falta por parte de la izquierda. Falta desde los comunistas. Sé el porqué y me asqueaa, como me asquea saber que ni unos ni otros hayan convocado movilizaciones contra esta guerra dejando claro quien es el agresor

Y no hablo de una concentración para cubrir el expediente sino de movilizaciones multitudinarias en todo el país. Sin argumentos extraños: RUSIA
FUERA DE UCRANIA




__





EUROPA EN LLAMAS. LA HORA DE LOS MISERABLES







marat-asaltarloscielos.blogspot.com


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (24 Mar 2022)

Vuelve la Santa Alianza:


----------



## uberales (24 Mar 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Yo no doy a entender nada. Hablo de Polonia. Pero bueno a mal entendedor no gasto mas palabras



Sí, das a entender eso. Pero claro, queda mal admitir que los siguiente no es solo Polonia, sino las Bálticas o Chequia y Eslovaquia, hasta Rumaniía y Bulgaria.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (24 Mar 2022)

_Una masiva manifestación/marcha pro#Ucrania|para mostrar la unidad de Odesa con el Gran Líder #Zelensky y los mil años del Gran Líder_



Caben en un taxi...


----------



## uberales (24 Mar 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Cada día aparecen más razones para hacer lo que han hecho los rusos . Y las pruebas son contundentes. Lo del armamento biológico y sus experimentos con murciélagos y enfermedades terroríficas no hace sino afianzar más la posición de los rusos. El régimen ucraniano es un peligro para la Humanidad.



Primero desnazificación, luego que si Odessa, tras esto el dombads, ahora los laboratorios ex soviéticos que controlaban rusos, americanos y ucranianos, luego que si es para liberar de un cocainómano, etc. Tener tantas excusas según el día es solo una demostración de que nos había ninguna razón de esta guerra. En fin... Creemos una nueva excusa al día para justificar la invasión.


----------



## Eneko Aritza (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## JOS1378 (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (24 Mar 2022)

_Rusia aceptará #Bitcoin como pago por exportaciones de energía, dice Pavel Zavalny, presidente del Comité de Energía. 

_

To the Moon...


----------



## Harman (24 Mar 2022)

La ocupación de la casa en el 89A de Metallurgov significa que las tropas ya están muy cerca de dividir la caldera en dos partes.

t.me/boris_rozhin/36010


----------



## uberales (24 Mar 2022)

Eneko Aritza dijo:


>



Falso está en 4,37% el moex y el rtsi -9%. La inversión estatal en esas empresas no ha funcionado más que una horas...


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Mar 2022)

"Sr. Trudeau, usted es una vergüenza para cualquier democracia. Por favor, evítenos su presencia".


----------



## Salamandra (24 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ya. Pero la idea (un auténtico liberal apostaría por eso) podría ser integrar a Rusia en Europa y cruzar los beneficios de sus recursos energéticos y alguna tecnología militar con las capacidades europeas. Pero de ahí sale una potencia que deja a USA en ridículo. Por eso prefieren una guerra fría 2.0 esta vez con China e india en el otro lado y ellos mangoneando Europa y la Hispanchidad.



La hispanidad se va subiendo a las barbas poquito a poco. Argentina dejando al FMI de lado y cogiendo préstamos de los chinos, Bolivia ¿que contar?, con Venezuela no han podido y Mexico va por libre y de momento se ha salido por la tangente en las más gordas, no aumentan extracción de petróleo pero procesan sus gasolinas con lo cual les sale lo mismo y se salen de esa merienda de negros de los países productores de petróleo y suma y sigue.

Bolsonaro...ya quería ya irse con el Tio Sam pero la mitad de la economía dependía ya de los BRICS, así que éste, sin poder ejercer la voluntad propia, a tragar con lo que le tocó en la historia.

Cada vez serán más países latinoaméricanos que se salgan de debajo de la bota ¡Que tiempos en que sólo era Cuba que junto al colapso de la URSS la llevaron al medievo!

Los renegados empiezan a convertirse, sin prisa pero sin pausa, en el club más elitista. Habrá que ver si Rusia se ha adelantado a los tiempos o será de los últimos caídos.


----------



## pemebe (24 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Las comparaciones, las comparaciones…



No se si será verdad o no lo de los misiles, pero evidentemente no es lo importante:

Siria: SOHR chart of civilian deaths | Over 160,681 civilians killed, including 120,158 men, 15,237 women and 25,286 children since the outbreak of Syrian Revolution • The Syrian Observatory For Human Rights (confirmados uno a uno con nombres y apellidos)

Más de 160.681 civiles muertos, entre ellos 120.158 hombres, 15.237 mujeres y 25.286 niños desde el estallido de la revolución siria actualizado hace una semana (15.03.2022)
161 civiles muertos en febrero 2022 (de ellos 33 niños). (1.03.2022), más que militares. 


Ucrania: https://www.ohchr.org/en/press-releases/2022/03/ukraine-civilian-casualty-update-23-march-2022

Más de 977 muertos (de ellos 81 niños)


----------



## Baltasar G thang (24 Mar 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Cada día aparecen más razones para hacer lo que han hecho los rusos . Y las pruebas son contundentes. Lo del armamento biológico y sus experimentos con murciélagos y enfermedades terroríficas no hace sino afianzar más la posición de los rusos. El régimen ucraniano es un peligro para la Humanidad.



cuando eres amigo de nuland, de mcain, de obongo y de biden, es de suponer que vas a ser un peligro para la humanidad
vamos que no sorprende nada


----------



## IgFarben (24 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Rusia aceptará #Bitcoin como pago por exportaciones de energía, dice Pavel Zavalny, presidente del Comité de Energía.
> 
> _
> 
> To the Moon...



Hay que ver la respuesta de la administración Biden, el senado y el congreso a esto, pero esta noticia es muy seria si se confirma.


----------



## uberales (24 Mar 2022)

Eneko Aritza dijo:


>



Es falso moex 4% y rtsi -9%.


----------



## frangelico (24 Mar 2022)

Es que los alianzas de USA quizá no sean exclusivamente un cerco absoluto y cada día más estrecho a China y Rusia pero se parecen demasiado a eso. 

La militarización brutal que anuncia Australia sumada a la de Singapur y el resto del círculo hace que al final China tenga que buscar socios fuera del círculo.


----------



## El_Suave (24 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> No me alegra leer esto, pero como analista objetivo, es fascinante ver a los líderes occidentales (acostumbrados durante mucho tiempo a imprimir una moneda fiduciaria infinita para productos básicos finitos) comenzar a darse cuenta de que las monedas más duras no son el USD o el EUR, sino el petróleo. gas, trigo y oro.
> cita tuiteo
> 
> Úrsula von der Leyen:
> ...



Te sobra el oro. El oro es tan moneda fiduciaria como las demás. Únicamente cambia el soporte en que se emite, que es de metal.

El valor de 1 kilo de oro es tan convencional como el valor de 1 Euro o de 1 Dólar, y no corresponde en absoluto con su valor real.

Y lo de que su cantidad es limitada me vale vaina. Su cantidad es limitada pero su valoración no.

Lo que vale es lo que has dicho, energía y recursos, más algo importantísimo, Ciencia y Tecnología que son en si mismas un gran recurso, pues permiten optimizar el uso de los otros, y son padre y madre a su vez de la capacidad militar fundamental para defenderlo todo de los piratas y bandoleros que acechan.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Mar 2022)

Joder, joder, joder, ¡¡era cierto!!
Aves liberadas durante la investigación biológica en Ucrania capturadas en dos regiones de Rusia Fueron descubiertos en las regiones de Ivanovo y Voronezh en 2021. Igor Kirillov, Jefe de las Fuerzas de Defensa Radiológica, Química y Biológica de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, Dmitry Kharichkov / Servicio de Prensa del Ministerio de Defensa de RF / TASS Igor Kirillov, Jefe de las Tropas de Protección Radiológica, Química y Biológica de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa © Dmitry Kharichkov/servicio de prensa del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa/TASS Leer TASS en Yandex.Noticias Yandex.Zen MOSCÚ, 10 de marzo. /TASS/. Las aves anilladas y liberadas en el curso de la investigación biológica de la Reserva de Kherson en Ucrania fueron capturadas en las regiones de Ivanovo y Voronezh. Esto se evidencia en los protocolos presentados a la sesión informativa por Igor Kirillov, Jefe de las Fuerzas de Defensa de Radiación, Química y Biológica de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF. 
https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/140277...m_campaign=google.com&utm_referrer=google.com


----------



## Azrael_II (24 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Rusia aceptará #Bitcoin como pago por exportaciones de energía, dice Pavel Zavalny, presidente del Comité de Energía.
> 
> _
> 
> To the Moon...



Mala jugada por parte de Rusia


----------



## piru (24 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>


----------



## Harman (24 Mar 2022)

Los fugitivos capturados en Mariupol pertenecían al 503º Batallón de Marines Independientes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Junto a ellas, se llevó otra bandera como trofeo, de las que la República Popular de Donetsk ya ha acumulado bastantes desde el inicio de la operación. Será útil en el desfile de la victoria.

t.me/boris_rozhin/36017

Los matones de Mariupol del 503º Batallón de Marines Separados chocaron con un vehículo "Ciclón" del Ministerio del Interior de la DNR literalmente ante nuestros ojos, casi antes de que la carretera de Mangush a Mariupol diera la vuelta.​También encontraron tarjetas SIM locales de Phoenix con ellos.​Se abrieron paso a través de los campos, es decir, buscaron y exploraron resquicios para salir del caldero. Y casi lo consiguen. Casi.​​t.me/nezhurka/1763​​_Fotos en el enlace_​


----------



## kelden (24 Mar 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Ah vale entonces si por cada ruso muerto caen cien ucros al ritmo de pérdidas del khanato en dos semanas han despoblado Ucrania y ganado la guerra
> 
> Otra jugada brillante de Putin!



No, no es una jugada brillante. Simplemente tiene mejor garrote que el otro.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Mar 2022)

Las aves anilladas liberadas de la Reserva de la Biosfera Askania-Nova Kherson como parte de una investigación biológica fueron capturadas en 2021 en dos regiones rusas, informa RIA Novosti, citando un documento publicado por el Ministerio de Defensa ruso. Según la agencia, en abril de 2021, machos de ánade real, anillados en la reserva ucraniana en 2019 y 2020, respectivamente, fueron encontrados y asesinados a tiros en las regiones de Ivanovo y Voronezh. Igor Kirillov, Jefe de las Tropas de Protección Radiológica, Química y Biológica (RCBZ) de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia, en una sesión informativa el jueves, dijo que en el marco de los programas biológicos militares de los Estados Unidos y sus aliados de la OTAN, con la participación de laboratorios ucranianos, se estaba creando un proyecto para propagar enfermedades con la ayuda de las aves. Para estos fines, se identificaron especies de aves cuyas rutas de vuelo pasan por Rusia, señala Kirillov. Según el Ministerio de Defensa, en el proyecto se utilizaron cisnes mudos, cormoranes, patos, gansos y otros. 
Минобороны РФ: выпущенных в рамках биоисследований на Украине птиц отловили в России - Газета.Ru | Новости


----------



## Evangelion (24 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Falso está en 4,37% el moex y el rtsi -9%. La inversión estatal en esas empresas no ha funcionado más que una horas...



¿Apuestas a que mañana no abre?
Ha empezado subiendo un 10% y se ha quedado en un 4.3% final. Solo dejando cotizar algunas empresas y en un tiempo limitado.
A medida que iba la sesión desarrollándose se iba viendo como las subidas se reducían.


----------



## ZARGON (24 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Sí, das a entender eso. Pero claro, queda mal admitir que los siguiente no es solo Polonia, sino las Bálticas o Chequia y Eslovaquia, hasta Rumaniía y Bulgaria.



PERO QUE PESAO! ADIOS.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (24 Mar 2022)

Hoy se cumple el 23 aniversario de los bombarderos “sanos” con uranio empobrecido de la OTAN sobre Serbia. No fueron bombardeos legales pues no estaban autorizados por el consejo de seguridad de la ONU, duraron casi 3 meses y murieron miles de ciudadanos incluyendo niños.

Son sanos porque no hubieron sanciones a los países que bombardearon Serbia.


----------



## frangelico (24 Mar 2022)

Van a necesitar garantizarse los estrechos cooptando a Malasia o a Indonesia y a saber si estrechar relaciones con la India hasta el punto de una base en las Andaman. Y con Pakistan intentarán moverlo más hacia su órbita para tener una salida al Índico cerca del Golfo unida por futuras autopistas y trenes con China vía Afganistán eso dalo por seguro.

Una pieza gorda en el rompecabezas es Filipinas, pero UsA nos las quitó y genocidó a la poblaicon local con el fin de tener una colonia y ahí estarán siempre.


----------



## Harman (24 Mar 2022)

Me alegro mucho de que se haya tomado una decisión sobre las administraciones cívico-militares (CMA). Sin un AGC, es imposible establecer una vida pacífica en los territorios liberados. Cuando las tropas soviéticas avanzaron por Europa durante la Gran Guerra Patria, se estableció un CGA en cada asentamiento. En Chechenia se creó una IGA durante el conflicto armado. El hecho es que en tiempos de guerra el poder está en manos de los militares, y son los militares los que delegan el poder en los ciudadanos. Tiene que haber un organismo que apruebe a los líderes de los territorios liberados, que expida pases y credenciales, que los certifique con su sello, que invite a especialistas, que restaure las infraestructuras, que gestione el sistema de permisos, que dirija los hospitales y los servicios públicos: todo esto es la IGA. Los militares no son los únicos encargados de restablecer el orden en los territorios liberados, ya que no tienen ni la autoridad, ni los conocimientos ni las habilidades. Y sólo un organismo especial puede restablecer el orden en estos territorios.

Me alegro mucho de que se haya tomado la decisión. Llevo mucho tiempo hablando de la necesidad de esta decisión

t.me/boris_rozhin/36016


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Mala jugada por parte de Rusia



Yo tampoco lo veo claro, ¿a quien favorece que el bitcoin suba?.


----------



## El Exterminador (24 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Una masiva manifestación/marcha pro#Ucrania|para mostrar la unidad de Odesa con el Gran Líder #Zelensky y los mil años del Gran Líder_
> 
> 
> 
> Caben en un taxi...



Me da a mí que odessa caerá mucho antes que mariupol, los crímenes de odessa llevan 8 años pidiendo justicia


----------



## Scardanelli (24 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ya. Pero la idea (un auténtico liberal apostaría por eso) podría ser integrar a Rusia en Europa y cruzar los beneficios de sus recursos energéticos y alguna tecnología militar con las capacidades europeas. Pero de ahí sale una potencia que deja a USA en ridículo. Por eso prefieren una guerra fría 2.0 esta vez con China e india en el otro lado y ellos mangoneando Europa y la Hispanchidad.



Putin es incompatible con una integración de Rusia en Europa. Rusia está donde está por él y por el imperialismo ruso, si no estaría siguiendo los pasos de Polonia y los bálticos.


----------



## Casino (24 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Falso está en 4,37% el moex y el rtsi -9%. La inversión estatal en esas empresas no ha funcionado más que una horas...





Ni Zurullov puede vender las suyas. Los extranjeros tienen prohibido vender, eso sí, pueden comprar. 

Ahora que enseñen el gráfico a un mes, o una semana, o un año.....

Pero están ganando un 10%



Ninguno de esos follaputines compra, ni compró, ni comprará. Los más son unos tiesos.





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## frangelico (24 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Putin es incompatible con una integración de Rusia en Europa. Rusia está donde está por él y por el imperialismo ruso, si no estaría siguiendo los pasos de Polonia y los bálticos.



Pero Putin morirá y nunca se ha intentado eso, ni cuando yeltsin casi destruye Rusia supongo que por encargo. Nadie investiga a sus herederos pero seguramente sean escandalosamente ricos y habría que saber quién les pagó.

Yo hablo de plantearlo como idea e incluso como propaganda para atraerse a los rusos.


----------



## arriondas (24 Mar 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Hoy se cumple el 23 aniversario de los bombarderos “sanos” con uranio empobrecido de la OTAN sobre Serbia. No fueron bombardeos legales pues no estaban autorizados por el consejo de seguridad de la ONU, duraron casi 3 meses y murieron miles de ciudadanos incluyendo niños.
> 
> Son sanos porque no hubieron sanciones a los países que bombardearon Serbia.



Me acuerdo como si fuera ayer. La OTAN (es decir los EEUU y sus caniches en los gobiernos europeos) quería una guerra sí o sí. Y lo más importante no eran los albaneses, sino echar a Slobo para poder hacer las reformas de turno que Belgrado se negaba a llevar a cabo. Y tener esa enorme base, claro


----------



## tomcat ii (24 Mar 2022)

Ríndete nazi maligno. Te estamos machacando. La 'operación especial' va superbien, todo según lo previsto. Nuestros tanques son invencibles, Kiev ha caido y las mujeres ucranianas con agasajan con flores y bombones. Estás rodeado.


----------



## Azrael_II (24 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Joder, joder, joder, ¡¡era cierto!!
> Aves liberadas durante la investigación biológica en Ucrania capturadas en dos regiones de Rusia Fueron descubiertos en las regiones de Ivanovo y Voronezh en 2021. Igor Kirillov, Jefe de las Fuerzas de Defensa Radiológica, Química y Biológica de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, Dmitry Kharichkov / Servicio de Prensa del Ministerio de Defensa de RF / TASS Igor Kirillov, Jefe de las Tropas de Protección Radiológica, Química y Biológica de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa © Dmitry Kharichkov/servicio de prensa del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa/TASS Leer TASS en Yandex.Noticias Yandex.Zen MOSCÚ, 10 de marzo. /TASS/. Las aves anilladas y liberadas en el curso de la investigación biológica de la Reserva de Kherson en Ucrania fueron capturadas en las regiones de Ivanovo y Voronezh. Esto se evidencia en los protocolos presentados a la sesión informativa por Igor Kirillov, Jefe de las Fuerzas de Defensa de Radiación, Química y Biológica de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.
> https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/140277...m_campaign=google.com&utm_referrer=google.com



*El Ministerio de Defensa ruso anunció la participación de la fundación del hijo de Biden en la financiación de laboratorios en Ucrania*
Además del Pentágono, la Agencia de EE. UU. para el Desarrollo Internacional, la Fundación George Soros, los Centros para el Control y la Prevención de Enfermedades están directamente involucrados en la implementación del programa, dijo Igor Kirillov, jefe de las tropas de protección RCB de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF


----------



## capitán almeida (24 Mar 2022)

Qué¿? Las fuerzas de pax americana de la otan ya han entrado?


----------



## McNulty (24 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> ¿Apuestas a que mañana no abre?
> Ha empezado subiendo un 10% y se ha quedado en un 4.3% final. Solo dejando cotizar algunas empresas y en un tiempo limitado.
> A medida que iba la sesión desarrollándose se iba viendo como las subidas se reducían.



Pero se ha comportado mucho mejor de lo esperado. Se esperaba un hundimiento masivo de todo. Los protan lo dabais por hecho cual adivinos.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (24 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero Putin morirá y nunca se ha intentado eso, ni cuando yeltsin casi destruye Rusia supongo que por encargo. Nadie investiga a sus herederos pero seguramente sean escandalosamente ricos y habría que saber quién les pagó.
> 
> Yo hablo de plantearlo como idea e incluso como propaganda para atraerse a los rusos.



Esa idea está planteada por Jean Thiriart hace décadas, La Nación de 400 Millones, desde Lisboa a Vladivostok.

Ni las élites rusas ni las del resto de Europa quieren eso, han hecho todo lo posible para que no suceda. Imagínate las de EEUU.


----------



## frangelico (24 Mar 2022)

Taiwan lo quieren rendido al estilo HK para antes de 2049.


----------



## Harman (24 Mar 2022)

La desnazificación de Ucrania continúa.

Los oficiales de Rosgvardiya detuvieron a dos colaboradores nazis en Kherson.

Durante la operación, los agentes de Rosgvardiya detuvieron a varios dirigentes de grupos neonazis y partidarios del SBU.

t.me/boris_rozhin/36019

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## JOS1378 (24 Mar 2022)

vaya nivel que tienen algunos


----------



## uberales (24 Mar 2022)

@ZARGON otro que no le gustan las críticas, o que le lleven la contraria y usa el ignore. Otro proputiniano que no sabe que es tener una conversación con otras personas.


----------



## kenny220 (24 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La desnazificación de Ucrania continúa.
> 
> Los oficiales de Rosgvardiya detuvieron a dos colaboradores nazis en Kherson.
> 
> ...



Harman, si pones noticias de agencia rusa a pelo, ponlo entre comillas, fuente, etc pq esto termina pareciendo un panfleto ruso.


----------



## Top5 (24 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Yo tampoco lo veo claro, ¿a quien favorece que el bitcoin suba?.



El bitcoin necesita de hardware para sustentarlo, puede que les interese mantener la demanda de tarjetas gráficas que necesitan de materias primas que posee Rusia.
Esa es una suposición mía, puedo estar equivocado.

Edito: También el bitcoin consume mucha *energía* para hacer funcionar el proceso de minado.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Harman, si pones noticias de agencia rusa a pelo, ponlo entre comillas, fuente, etc pq esto termina pareciendo un panfleto ruso.



Harman?

Todavía está vivo el hijoputa ése?


----------



## Scardanelli (24 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero Putin morirá y nunca se ha intentado eso, ni cuando yeltsin casi destruye Rusia supongo que por encargo. Nadie investiga a sus herederos pero seguramente sean escandalosamente ricos y habría que saber quién les pagó.
> 
> Yo hablo de plantearlo como idea e incluso como propaganda para atraerse a los rusos.



Planteado hace mucho tiempo por estos (fundados por un ucraniano de Lviv), que son parte de ALDE y fueron adecuadamente silenciados por el régimen de Putin en su momento y ahora no pintan nada porque el imperialismo ruso lo abarca todo.





__





Yabloko - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Mientras esté Putin y las bombas cayendo sobre Ucrania no tengo muy claro que hay que plantear.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pero se ha comportado mucho mejor de lo esperado. Se esperaba un hundimiento masivo de todo. Los protan lo dabais por hecho cual adivinos.



Jejejeje venga venga, que era más artificioso que la Georgina ésa.


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (24 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Putin es incompatible con una integración de Rusia en Europa. Rusia está donde está por él y por el imperialismo ruso, si no estaría siguiendo los pasos de Polonia y los bálticos.



La realidad es que a Rusia le gustaría ser parte de la UE seguramente, igual que pidieron en su día ser parte de la OTAN, pero eso no puede pasar, ¿sabes por qué?

Lo primero, que USA hace y deshace en Europa a su antojo. La influencia rusa haría perder fuerza a la americana, sobre todo teniendo mucho que ofrecer en materias primas, y eso a USA no le interesa. De primeras, cualquier materia prima que USA cobra a precio de diamante (como el gas licuado), dejaría de venderse, porque Rusia proveería a toda Europa.

Lo segundo, porque la UE es un cortijo que manejan Alemanes y Franceses a placer sobre todo. Rusia es un país demasiado grande e influyente, que acabaría comiéndose a estos dos, y ellos no lo permitirían. De ninguna de las maneras creo que votasen estos países para su entrada. 

A esto habría que sumar los países ex-URSS, que por temor a que se repita algo similar con el tiempo, seguramente preferirían que no entre Rusia. Aunque esto no tendría que ser así, en esta tengo más dudas.

Así que te diría que no es por Putin, sino por geoestrategia de algunos países europeos y USA.


----------



## Langlais (24 Mar 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Hoy se cumple el 23 aniversario de los bombarderos “sanos” con uranio empobrecido de la OTAN sobre Serbia. No fueron bombardeos legales pues no estaban autorizados por el consejo de seguridad de la ONU, duraron casi 3 meses y murieron miles de ciudadanos incluyendo niños.
> 
> Son sanos porque no hubieron sanciones a los países que bombardearon Serbia.



Y ayer la pvta de Albright falleció. Podría haberlo hecho antes pero no es mala fecha.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Mar 2022)

Los polacos buscando perder otro estado, y van..


----------



## kenny220 (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Harman?
> 
> Todavía está vivo el hijoputa ése?



Coño es el op del hilo, Te tendrá ignorado, pq si tú lo ignoras Te desaparece el hilo.


----------



## JOS1378 (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

Rusia acusa oficialmente a Soros y el hijo de Biden de financiar los biolabortorios con la supervisión del pentagono


Dos noticias; Joder, joder, joder, ¡¡era cierto!! Aves liberadas durante la investigación biológica en Ucrania capturadas en dos regiones de Rusia Fueron descubiertos en las regiones de Ivanovo y Voronezh en 2021. Igor Kirillov, Jefe de las Fuerzas de Defensa Radiológica, Química y Biológica...




www.burbuja.info








ACUSACIONES DIRECTAS DE RUSIA A EL CABAL DEEP STATE DENTRO DE USA 

DE FINANCIAR LOS BIOLABORATORIOS EN UCRANIA 


43 minutes ago In resonse




Florentzia Q17 2/2

​

 
WEAPON IN A TEST TUBE. 
HOW THE UNITED STATES TURNED UKRAINE INTO A BIOLOGICAL TESTING GROUND​





Расследования - UkrLeaks


США планомерно разваливают систему здравоохранения и биологической безопасности Украины. Навязанная из Вашингтона медицинская реформа имени




ukr-leaks.org






- vraisemblablement, ils ont analysé l'épidémie d'anthrax à Yamal en 2016. Puis des cas de transmission de la maladie par les mouches et les taons ont été enregistrés ;

— l'envoi d'agents pathogènes d'Ukraine vers l'Europe peut créer un foyer d'instabilité épidémiologique à une plus grande échelle que le COVID-19 ;

— des documents confirment la tentative américaine de mener des tests sur l'armée ukrainienne : « Nous parlons du système de dépistage des produits pharmaceutiques Deep Drug qui n'ont pas passé la procédure d'autorisation aux États-Unis et au Canada » ;

- Selon le ministère chinois des Affaires étrangères, il y a 336 laboratoires sous contrôle américain dans 30 États hors juridiction nationale  ​


----------



## Harman (24 Mar 2022)

Todo es cierto.
La experiencia práctica de la lucha contra el carro de Bandera puede extraerse de la práctica del NKVD en los años 40-50 (principalmente los batallones de exterminio), complementada de forma creativa con la experiencia de las operaciones antiterroristas en el Cáucaso y Siria y adaptada a las realidades modernas y a las especificidades del teatro local, 

t.me/boris_rozhin/36024


El SBU secuestró a la hija del alcalde de Kupyansk (región de Kharkiv). La propia Kupyansk está en nuestro territorio controlado, así que. Para establecer una administración civil prorrusa normal y atraer a los lugareños a nuestro lado, no deberíamos enviar KAMAZ pintados con banderas rusas y ucranianas (como en el informe de Zvezda de ayer), sino establecer oficinas de comandantes militares.​​Y para cualquier amenaza a la vida y la salud de los ciudadanos prorrusos y los empleados de la administración, el castigo debe ser el mismo: la muerte.​​Hasta que no lo establezcamos, los locales simplemente tendrán miedo de cooperar con las tropas rusas. Hay que dejar de lado la propaganda idiota de mediados de los años 70 y limitarse a proteger a estas personas de los no humanos. Una vez que eso ocurra, no habrá cuestión de insurgencia.​​t.me/vysokygovorit/6975​


----------



## manodura79 (24 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Yo tampoco lo veo claro, ¿a quien favorece que el bitcoin suba?.



Desde luego que al dólar, no.


----------



## uberales (24 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los polacos buscando perder otro estado, y van..



Tiran un monumento del país que les invadió en 1939. Ahora no existió la invasión de Polonia por los nazis y los soviéticos, ni el pacto Molotov Ribentrop.


----------



## frangelico (24 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Planteado hace mucho tiempo por estos (fundados por un ucraniano de Lviv), que son parte de ALDE y fueron adecuadamente silenciados por el régimen de Putin en su momento y ahora no pintan nada porque el imperialismo ruso lo abarca todo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cierto. Pero lo.que yo digo es que no hay en las universidades americanas algo así como un Brzezinski no antirruso. Que nadie baraja esto como idea que pueda llegar a las cabezas de jefes de estado u organizaciones como la UE. SE PARA mucho más abajo . Luego está claro que con Putin no es posible, pero tampoco será eterno


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

PROCLAMA DE BIDEN A FAVOR DEL NWO 






*Biden's involvement in the creation of biological laboratories in Ukraine 
will be considered as a priority by the parliamentary special commission, Volodin said *








"Il faut demander des éclaircissements à Washington sur les véritables finalités des activités des laboratoires de biologie américains dans le cadre de l'enquête internationale."

Le ministère de la Défense a analysé une autre partie des documents sur les laboratoires biologiques américains en Ukraine. L'essentiel de la déclaration:

- "l'intérêt des biologistes militaires américains pour l'étude des insectes vecteurs dans les lieux de sépulture d'animaux n'est pas accidentel"; Florentzia Q17
​


----------



## uberales (24 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Coño es el op del hilo, Te tendrá ignorado, pq si tú lo ignoras Te desaparece el hilo.



Qué cabrón otro más que ignora porque no le sigues el juego @Harman


----------



## Harman (24 Mar 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> El bitcoin necesita de hardware para sustentarlo, puede que les interese mantener la demanda de tarjetas gráficas que necesitan de materias primas que posee Rusia.
> Esa es una suposición mía, puedo estar equivocado.
> 
> Edito: También el bitcoin consume mucha *energía* para hacer funcionar el proceso de minado.



Los rusos también se dedican al minado. Y sus aliados de Kazajistan también.


----------



## Many Manazas (24 Mar 2022)

La "receta" del conflicto en Ucrania estaba escrita desde Estados Unidos: conozca los detalles del informe de Rand Corporation punto por punto - Diario16


*La «receta» del conflicto en Ucrania estaba escrita desde Estados Unidos: conozca los detalles del informe de Rand Corporation punto por punto*

Todo lo que estamos viviendo estaba perfectamente diseñado: en Diario16 le ofrecemos los datos específicos del informe realizado en 2019 sobre lo que hoy estamos viviendo, detallado paso a paso

El editorial que ayer publicaba César Vidal nos daba unas claves imprescindibles para poder conocer lo que está sucediendo en Ucrania. Y lo que es más importante: cuáles serán los pasos previsibles de lo que veremos acontecer en el futuro más inmediato.

Puede escuchar el editorial pulsando aquí.

*Rand Corporation*
Para comprender, paso a paso, la información que hoy ponemos sobre la mesa, es imprescindible saber qué es «Rand Corporation». Uno de los «think-thanks» más influyentes del gobierno de Estados Unidos que realiza informes gracias a sus más de 2.000 trabajadores repartidos en oficinas presentes en distintos lugares del planeta.

Si recuperamos artículos como este, de El Confidencial, del año 2019, podremos leer que «ahora más que nunca, *la nación estadounidense está viendo debilitada su hegemonía internacional *frente a otras potencias como China y su enemigo más clásico, *la mastodóntica nación rusa, *cuya fuerza militar sigue siendo superior».

En este artículo que citamos, se hace referencia precisamente al informe de Rand Corporation al que también se refiere César Vidal: según El Confidencial, «este informe supone una clara maniobra defensiva a nivel de inteligencia por parte de este laboratorio de ideas que sirve y forma a las Fuerzas Armadas de Estados Unidos. *Durante más de 70 años, *el «tanque de ideas» ha supuesto una influencia clara en las políticas imperialistas y militares del gigante norteamericano, siendo especialmente relevante en la carrera espacial o en el conflicto nuclear vivido en la *Guerra Fría*«.

Rand Corporation está financiada por los principales órganos de gobierno norteamericano: *la secretaría de Defensa, el Departamento de Salud o la Agencia de Medicamentos y Alimentos, *además de una larga lista de universidades, fundaciones (como la de *Bill y Melinda Gates y la de George Lucas).*

*El informe que nos explica lo que está pasando en Ucrania*
¿Está escrito en algún lugar lo que estamos viviendo ahora mismo en Ucrania? Pues por muy sorprendente que nos pueda parecer, sí. Como si fuera una receta de cocina, este informe del Rand nos explica punto por punto los pasos que se recomendaban dar para tener el escenario que hoy estamos presenciando.

El informe se publicó bajo el título _*«Overextending and Unbalancing Russia» Assessing the impact of cost-imposing options. *_Traducido sería: «Sobreextensión y desequilibrio de Rusia. Evaluación del impacto y de los costes de las posibles opciones».

Según señala El Confidencial, «El think tank» propone financiar Ucrania en su conflicto con el Kremlin, pero no intervenir en una guerra directa, *ya que Rusia ganaría sobradamente.*

«Rusia no es tan fuerte ni tan débil como parece» sería la máxima que subraya El Confidencial del informe. En él se detallan una serie de supuestas vulnerabilidades de la antigua Unión de Repúblicas Soviéticas. Concretamente se señalan dos: *el precio del petróleo y del gas, *que están muy por debajo de los picos de hace años -lo que ha repercutido en una caída de los niveles de vida de la población, las sanciones económicas impuestas por la UE a raíz del conflicto con Ucrania, así como los problemas sociodemográficos a los que se enfrentan, entre los que destacan una población cada vez más envejecida y la posibilidad de la llegada de un cambio de régimen mucho menos autoritario que el que ostenta uno de los mayores líderes del plano internacional, *Vladimir Putin».*

*Calentar el ambiente en Ucrania «sin que se vaya de las manos»*
*Anivel militar, *el informe señala que no todo son ventajas para Estados Unidos, pues Rusia sigue siendo una de las mayores fuerzas militares del planeta, y esto lo reconoce Rand Corporation en su informe. Por eso recomienda este texto *elevar la tensión de su conflicto con Ucrania, «sin llegar a las manos»*. Y aquí es donde señalan sin lugar a dudas que la táctica es provocar allí, en el territorio de Ucrania, pero sin que la escalada pase a mayores, porque en ese caso, si trasciende del contexto ucraniano, la fuerza militar de Rusia podría poner en aprietos a los promotores de este conflicto.

¿En qué se basa el Rand para hacer esta evaluación de la fuerza militar de Rusia? Evidentemente en la última contienda que se ha librado entre EEUU y Rusia: la batalla de Siria.

La opción de apoyar desde fuera a *Bielorrusia* no parece tampoco una táctica muy positiva, sobre todo en lo que supondría dotarle de una mayor independencia política y económica, porque podría provocar una fuerte respuesta de Rusia, «generando un deterioro de la seguridad en Europa y un revés para la política estadounidense».

También se plantea la necesidad de *establecer lazos con Asia Central,* pero se reconoce que sería muy difícil y costoso.

*Sanciones en el plano económico y financiero con cuidado en los riesgos para Europa*
En el *plano económico*, es donde el informe señala la parte más vulnerable de Rusia. Y aquí el informe del Rand propone *incrementar todo tipo de sanciones comerciales y financieras, sobre todo buscando los apoyos de otros estados occidentales. *Establece como prioridad conseguir una acción de bloqueo por parte de las Potencias de la Unión Europea. Aunque señala y advierte ya de que «*las sanciones pueden provocar grandes costes y dependiendo de su severidad, grandes riesgos».*

_«La expansión de la producción de energía de EE. UU. estresaría la economía de Rusia, lo que podría limitar su presupuesto del Estado y, por extensión, su gasto en defensa. Al adoptar políticas que expanden la oferta a nivel mundial y depriman los precios globales, Estados Unidos puede limitar los ingresos rusos. Hacerlo implica poco costo o riesgo, produce beneficios de segundo orden para la economía estadounidense, y no necesita aprobación multilateral.»_ (página 3 del informe)

*Empezar a comprar gas licuado a Estados Unidos y fuga de talentos*
En este sentido, se apuesta por un giro en la compra de gas y petróleo, y concretamente se plantea la necesidad de comenzar a c*omprar gas licuado a las empresas norteamericanas entre otras.* Exactamente lo que España ha empezado a hacer desde finales de 2021.

_«Aumentar la capacidad de Europa para importar gas de proveedores distintos de Rusia podría superar económicamente a Rusia y amortiguar a Europa contra Rusia ante la coacción energética. Europa avanza lentamente en este dirección mediante la construcción de plantas de regasificación de licuados gas natural (GNL). Pero para ser realmente eficaz, esta opción necesitaría *mercados globales de GNL* para ser más flexibles de lo que ya son y necesitarían GNL para volverse más competitivos en precio con respecto al gas ruso.»_ (página 3 del informe)


Otra de las recomendaciones del informe es *fomentar la fuga de talentos: *mano de obra cualificada, jóvenes bien formados a los que se invitaría a abandonar el país ofreciéndoles interesantes ofertas de empleo en Estados Unidos, por ejemplo.

_"Fomentar la emigración de Rusia de mano de obra cualificada y jóvenes bien educados tiene pocos costos o riesgos y podría ayudar a los Estados Unidos y otros países receptores y dañar a Rusia, pero cualquier efectos, tanto positivos para los países receptores como negativo para Rusia—sería difícil de notar excepto durante un período muy largo. Esta opción también tiene una baja probabilidad para la extensión de Rusia" (página 3)_
*Desestabilización interna señalando al sistema electoral*
En el *plano ideológico,* se recomienda activar una campaña de propaganda contra Rusia en todos los sentidos. Y de manera señalada, generar confusión sobre el sistema electoral ruso, «socavando la confianza de los votantes en el sistema».

En este punto *el informe sopesa y valora los riesgos que esta desestabilización interna podría conllevar, porque podría generar tensión a nivel interior* y generar problemas para la disidencia y las personas que se sumasen a estas protestas. Además, una mayor presión por parte del gobierno ruso hacia estos disidentes, podría generar «un desvío de la atención respecto del conflicto exterior, presumiblemente en territorio europeo». Y no lo consideraban entonces una opción muy segura.

_«Crear la percepción de que el régimen ruso no está interesado en perseguir el interés público, podría enfocarse sobre la *corrupción generalizada y a gran escala* y llegar así a *cuestionar la legitimidad del Estado*. Pero es difícil evaluar si la volatilidad política y las protestas conduciría a una Rusia más extendida, menos capaz o inclinada a amenazar los intereses occidentales en el extranjero, o a una Rusia más inclinada a arremeter en represalia o a distraer, haciendo de esta una opción de alto riesgo.»_ (página 5)

_«*Alentar las protestas internas y otras de resistencia no violenta *se centraría en *distraer o desestabilizar el régimen ruso y reducir la probabilidad de que llevase a cabo acciones agresivas en el extranjero*, pero los riesgos son altos y sería difícil para los gobiernos occidentales aumentar directamente la incidencia o intensidad de las actividades anti-régimen en Rusia.»_

*Boicot en eventos culturales y deportivos*
Dañar la imagen de Rusia en el extranjero a partir de sanciones y el veto en foros internacionales *que no sean la ONU. *Este es otro de los ingredientes de la receta del Rand. Y se señala de manera expresa llevar a cabo acciones de boicot en eventos deportivos y culturales de alcance global, como la *Copa del Mundo. «Si bien ninguna de estas medidas gozan de una alta probabilidad de éxito, cualquiera de ellas podría funcionar para generar todavía más ansiedad en los ciudadanos y en el gobierno, empleada como una amenaza disuasiva, para desactivar las campañas de desinformación y subversión del régimen ruso».*

_«Socavar la imagen de Rusia en el extranjero supondría centrarse en disminuir la posición rusa y su influencia, socavando así los reclamos del régimen de restaurar Rusia a su antigua gloria. *Más sanciones, la eliminación de Rusia de fuera de la ONU foros internacionales y boicotear eventos como la Copa del Mundo *podría ser implementada por los estados occidentales y *dañaría el prestigio ruso.* Pero hasta qué punto estos pasos dañarían a Rusia en la estabilidad interna es incierto. Si bien ninguna de estas medidas tiene una alta probabilidad de éxito, cualquiera o todos ellos se aprovecharían de la las ansiedades más profundas del régimen ruso y podrían ser empleados como una amenaza disuasoria para disminuir el poder de Rusia en campañas activas de desinformación y subversión en el extranjero._«

*Europa y la OTAN: demasiado arriesgado*
El informe establece como objetivo aumentar la presencia de fuerzas militares estadounidenses en Europa y sus unidades terrestres. Y ante la posibilidad de desplegar tropas en zonas orientales de Europa, la Rand Corporation *admite que sería demasiado arriesgado.*

_«El reposicionamiento de bombarderos dentro de un golpe fácil en loa objetivos estratégicos rusos clave tiene una alta probabilidad de éxito y sin duda obtendría la atención de Moscú y aumentaría las ansiedades rusas. Los costos y riesgos de esta opción son bajos siempre y cuando los bombarderos tengan su base fuera del alcance de Rusia. Misiles de crucero balísticos y terrestres.»_

*Valoración de las operaciones militares hacia el mar*


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


> vaya nivel que tienen algunos



Es un Disruptor Romulano


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pero se ha comportado mucho mejor de lo esperado. Se esperaba un hundimiento masivo de todo. Los protan lo dabais por hecho cual adivinos.



Hombre, el hundimiento del Pacomkin ha molado más, con ese nos damos por satisfechos.


----------



## Many Manazas (24 Mar 2022)

*Valoración operaciones en Europa*



*Conclusiones finales del informe y valoración de la acción de EUU*


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Mar 2022)

Prepárense para mear en sus depósitos:


----------



## Pirro (24 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Rusia aceptará #Bitcoin como pago por exportaciones de energía, dice Pavel Zavalny, presidente del Comité de Energía.
> 
> _
> 
> To the Moon...



Bitcoin es como apostar un 1X2 en este partido.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Coño es el op del hilo, Te tendrá ignorado, pq si tú lo ignoras Te desaparece el hilo.



Ya sé que lo abrió él, igual que el de Siria, ad maiorem gloria de Rusia ambos.

El ignorante respecto a mí es él, menuda brea le doy a todo estos cabronazos en ese Hilo desde hace años y años...

Me ignora el 99 % de ellos, qué pena, todo lo que me estaré perdiendo, lol.


----------



## Harman (24 Mar 2022)

Kadyrov informa que el edificio de la administración de Mariupol ha sido tomado. No está muy claro si se refiere a otra administración del distrito o al edificio del ayuntamiento. Estamos esperando una foto con la bandera. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/36028


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Por lo tanto lo único que hace que Rusia no sea ahora fulminada con bombas nucleares...es porque tienen miedo que responda , sino no habría problema.
> 
> Sí detrás de estas guerras tan extrañas no hubiese un enorme negocio de venta de armas , en vez de amenazar con misiles intercontinentales que cuestan decenas de millones de euros usarían por ejemplo " un virus que es gratis ".
> 
> ...








__





Lo de Ucrania es la 2ª parte del coronavirus. Es una nueva pantomima para de la agenda 2030 = arruinar a Europa y llenarla de negros


¿ POR QUÉ NO USAN EL CORONAVIRUS PARA ATACAR A LAS TROPAS RUSAS QUE ES GRATIS ? ¿ POR QUÉ NO LO USA PUTIN PARA ATACAR A UCRANIA ? Los americanos para salir de su enorme crisis estructural provocada por el crack del 29 decidieron saquear Europa porque era la parte del mundo con más recursos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Azrael_II (24 Mar 2022)

El yate ruso que está a la dereiva/parado sin combustible en Noruega, no lo quieren ni rescatar ni darle combustible. La tripulación, que no son rusos, tiene que pescar


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Mar 2022)

Primer intercambio de prisioneros 10 a 10

Novayagazeta.ru


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## arriondas (24 Mar 2022)

Uno que pasaba... dijo:


> La realidad es que a Rusia le gustaría ser parte de la UE seguramente, igual que pidieron en su día ser parte de la OTAN, pero eso no puede pasar, ¿sabes por qué?
> 
> Lo primero, que USA hace y deshace en Europa a su antojo. La influencia rusa haría perder fuerza a la americana, sobre todo teniendo mucho que ofrecer en materias primas, y eso a USA no le interesa. De primeras, cualquier materia prima que USA cobra a precio de diamante (como el gas licuado), dejaría de venderse, porque Rusia proveería a toda Europa.
> 
> ...



Como han recordado en este foro, la razón de ser de la OTAN es "mantener a los estadounidenses dentro, a los rusos fuera, y, a los alemanes abajo". La ideología y clase de dirigentes que tengan esos actores es incluso irrelevante, el objetivo sigue siendo el mismo.

Respecto a la UE, es lo que comentas. Meter en el club a un país como Rusia lo trastocaría todo, tendría demasiado peso en la Unión. Lo mismo se podría decir de Turquía.


----------



## carlosito (24 Mar 2022)

Los polacos llevan siempre con su odio a los rusos desde siglos, debido al complejo que los ha sometido una civilización "inferior" según ellos.


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Mar 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> El bitcoin necesita de hardware para sustentarlo, puede que les interese mantener la demanda de tarjetas gráficas que necesitan de materias primas que posee Rusia.
> Esa es una suposición mía, puedo estar equivocado.
> 
> Edito: También el bitcoin consume mucha *energía* para hacer funcionar el proceso de minado.



Tiene mucho sentido, sí.


----------



## Harman (24 Mar 2022)

Los chicos de Pikabu investigaron y encontraron la ubicación de los francotiradores británicos en Irpen.

Una dirección específica.
Un piso específico.
Pisos específicos.

Envío de regalos 

t.me/surf_noise1/9284


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Mar 2022)

Que levanten en su lugar un monumento a Hans Frank, ya puestos...


----------



## JOS1378 (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Marco Porcio (24 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Los típicos comunistas nazis comecacas.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (24 Mar 2022)

De confirmarse el envío de misiles antibuque por parte de la OTAN a Ucrania supondría una escalada importante del propio conflicto, pero con posibles repercusiones globales.


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (24 Mar 2022)

Turchak dijo que Rusia reconstruirá Mariupol. Una vez que los combates hayan terminado, harán todo lo posible por hacerlo.
Hay experiencia en Grozny, así que...

Mariupol ya no es Ucrania. Mariupol forma parte del Estado aliado de Rusia, la República Popular de Donetsk. La ayuda a la restauración de Mariupol es una ayuda al Estado de la Unión, y en el futuro (después de los referendos, que tendrán lugar tarde o temprano) formará parte de Rusia o del Estado de la Unión.

t.me/boris_rozhin/36030

t.me/boris_rozhin/36031


----------



## McNulty (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Hombre, el hundimiento del Pacomkin ha molado más, con ese nos damos por satisfechos.



Se ha hundido al final, o solo se ha incendiado?


----------



## magufone (24 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Cierto. Los estándares exigentes hacen maravillas. De hecho los rusos compraron 777 y 350 par asustituir los IL-96 por ese motivo. Les quedan en usos militares nada más sus antiguos aviones. Es una de las capacidades que eliminó la caída de la URSS, había multitud de oficinas de diseño con sus especialidades (Tupolev medio alcance, Yakovlev aviones pequeños, Antonov cargueros con versión militar, Ilyushin largo alcance) y la energía no era problema, mucho menos el ruido. La industria rusa actual ha heredado trozos de aquello pero ya no se pueden permitir toda aquella variedad de programas. Es un poco lo que pasó con aquella industria inglesa que en los 50 sacó 3 bombarderos (aquellos famosos V-Bombers) a la vez de diferente fabricante. Esos lujos ya no se los permite nadie y menos un país como Rusia.



Eso me hace pensar el los portaviones usanos de los 60-70... aquello era un catalogo de fabricantes de aviones: Los A7 Corsair F8 Crusader, A4 Skyhawk, A6 Intruder (luego su version de guerra electronica Prowler) los F4 Phantom, los E3 Hawkeye, despues la intruduccion de los F14 Tomcat... habia una barbaridad de sistemas diferentes cuando el gasto importaba entre cero y nada: diferentes sistemas, avionicas, motores, mantenimientos, armamento, sistemas de radares... hoy en dia es impensable, se tiende hacia lo contrario


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (24 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Se ha hundido al final, o solo se ha incendiado?



Por los videos eso ya es chatarra siga flotando o no, le han zumbado bien.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Mar 2022)

*
Ucrania es un cebo para los europeos . El famoso convoy de 40 kilómetros de camiones destartalados que han sido bombardeados estos días con armas enviadas por los países europeos , es una declaración de guerra . Ha sido el casus belli .


" Rusia " ahora tiene el derecho de bombardear a sus enemigos los europeos . Todo lo que pase a partir de ahora será atribuido a Putin. 
Ya se ha ensayado la debacle con el coronavirus y les ha salido perfecta. El poder omnímodo de los políticos cuando provocan las guerras , les permitirá imponer todas las medidas liberticidas y saqueadoras contra la población europea . *



PEARL HARBOR fue un cebo para los japoneses , sólo hundieron 3 barcos destartalados . Aunque en el imaginario borregil flote la idea de que fue una hecatombe ,

los* tres portaaviones *del Pacífico –*Entreprise*, *Lexington *y *Saratoga*- estaban *fuera de la base* cuando sufrió el ataque. Y los barcos afectados fueron reparados rápidamente para unirse a los miles de barcos de guerra que posteriormente atacaron a Europa y Japón.
*

Nada comparado con la destrucción de la Armada Francesa por parte de los ingleses y que casi nadie sabe porque es un cortocircuito al relato oficial. 


La batalla que más bajas francesas causó en la **Segunda Guerra Mundial *no tuvo lugar en los bosques de Alsacia ni en la defensa de París. Ni siquiera tuvo al ejército alemán como protagonista. El 3 de julio de 1940, una flotilla británica bombardeó al grueso de la Armada francesa en el puerto de Mers-el-Kébir, en la Argelia francesa.
dos semanas después de que Francia firmase el armisticio con la Alemania nazi.






Aquello era una guerra _de facto_ contra la Francia de Vichy y muchos franceses, y muy especialmente de las colonias, experimentaron un sentimiento anglófobo que se plasmó en una caída en los alistamientos que realizaba De Gaulle. Asimismo, los oficiales navales se consideraron traicionados por sus aliados y no pocos abrazaron de buena gana al gobierno. De hecho, Pierre Laval, ministro de Exteriores, aprovechó esa circunstancia durante la entrevista que mantuvieron Pétain y Hitler en Montoire-sur-le-Loir, en octubre, para justificar la política colaboracionista que iba a desarrollar el ejecutivo.

Los franceses no combatirían en la mar contra las potencias del Eje hasta 1943 y, aún así, algunas veces tuvieron que hacerlo contra los Aliados, como en las campañas de Siria, Madagascar (Operación Ironclad) y el desembarco en el norte de África.

La realidad fue que ante el arrollador expansionismo japonés que pretendía formar ESTADOS UNIDOS DE ASIA y ya a punto de conseguirlo , puesto que el emperador de China era un títere de los japoneses y habían invadido todos los países sin apenas resistencia , Estados Unidos decidió atacarlos en la lucha por la supremacía mundial .

Lo mismo Alemania que a punto estuvo de formar ESTADOS UNIDOS DE EUROPA pero el proyecto quedó reducido a cenizas por las bombas americanas, inglesas y rusas. El brexit ha colocado a Gran Bretaña en el sitio que les corresponde . Nadie quiere que exista Europa . Lo que conviene a unos perjudica a otros . Es evidente que los políticos europeos son sicarios de los que derrotaron a Europa en el pasado y lo volverán a hacer.

Nunca se ha dejado de estar en guerra , lo que pasa es que se usan bombas de ingeniería social y de carácter socioeconómico .

Ya dijo el general Sun Tzu hace 2.500 años " el arte de la guerra consiste en el engaño, en vencer sin luchar "


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Mar 2022)

_Hoy, el Regimiento Azov de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania ha sufrido las mayores pérdidas desde su creación. Podemos decir que ya no existe como unidad" - una fuente familiarizada con la situación.

_


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Mar 2022)

Ukra Yegor Birkun luchador MMA fue a defender su patria a Mariúpol, se unió al batallón Azov.....ha muerto.


----------



## Peineto (24 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Kadyrov informa que el edificio de la administración de Mariupol ha sido tomado. No está muy claro si se refiere a otra administración del distrito o al edificio del ayuntamiento. Estamos esperando una foto con la bandera.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/36028



Debe ser este.

UKR/RUS - Google My Maps


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

ARCHI X MR POOL

HORA 311 113

SMILE








​


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Se ha hundido al final, o solo se ha incendiado?





Para el caso...


----------



## pgas (24 Mar 2022)

Uno que pasaba... dijo:


> La realidad es que a Rusia le gustaría ser parte de la UE seguramente, igual que pidieron en su día ser parte de la OTAN, pero eso no puede pasar, ¿sabes por qué?
> 
> Lo primero, que USA hace y deshace en Europa a su antojo. La influencia rusa haría perder fuerza a la americana, sobre todo teniendo mucho que ofrecer en materias primas, y eso a USA no le interesa. De primeras, cualquier materia prima que USA cobra a precio de diamante (como el gas licuado), dejaría de venderse, porque Rusia proveería a toda Europa.
> 
> ...




Sardinelli ya lo sabe, no es idiota, solo un intoxicador









Putin en Berlín: ¿una zona de libre comercio de Lisboa a Vladivostok? | DW | 25.11.2010


A la cooperación entre la OTAN y Rusia podría seguir una entrada en la OMC y, así la visión del primer ministro, una zona de libre comercio de Lisboa a Vladivostok. ¿Cuál es el mensaje en todo esto?




www.dw.com













¿Por qué Rusia nunca entró en la OTAN?


Cuando la Unión Soviética desapareció, surgió un nuevo orden mundial y se firmó la llamada “Ley Fundacional OTAN-Rusia”, un acuerdo para construir una relación de colaboración en materi…




eldiariony.com


----------



## Tierra Azul (24 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _*Mariupol ya no es Ucrania. Mariupol forma parte del Estado aliado de Rusia*_,.....



huy esto a los nanzis no les va a gustar, muchos lagrimones veremos aqui


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Mar 2022)

_Ramzan Kadyrov afirma que el edificio de la administración de la ciudad de Mariupol (ayuntamiento?) está ahora bajo control ruso_.


----------



## Impresionante (24 Mar 2022)

. Ucrania penalizará con hasta 12 años de prisión la difusión de información sobre los movimientos de sus tropas


----------



## arriondas (24 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Se ha hundido al final, o solo se ha incendiado?



Fue un incendio que se declaró en unos depósitos de combustible que había al lado, y se extendió al buque. Pero no parece que fuera algo grave (barco dañado, eso sí), y desde luego no fue un ataque.


----------



## Pinovski (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

*Un asesor presidencial de Ucrania afirma que "la línea del frente está prácticamente congelada"*
El asesor presidencial ucraniano Oleksiy Arestovych ha dicho este jueves que en muchas áreas las tropas rusas no tenían suficientes recursos para seguir adelante con su ofensiva en Ucrania, lo que ha provocado una desaceleración de las hostilidades.

"La línea del frente está prácticamente congelada", ha dicho en un discurso televisado.* "El enemigo en muchas áreas no tiene los recursos para continuar la ofensiva"*, ha añadido.


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Peineto (24 Mar 2022)

Aquí se ve mejor.









UKR/RUS - Google My Maps


It has begun February 24th 2022




www.google.com


----------



## Impresionante (24 Mar 2022)

OPERACIÓN MILITAR EN UCRANIA
24 MAR, 15:41
La OTAN no desplegará tropas en Ucrania para evitar la guerra con Rusia — Secretario General
Jens Stoltenberg subrayó que el despliegue de tropas de la OTAN en Ucrania provocaría un choque militar directo con Rusia

Secretario General de la OTAN Jens Stoltenberg
© EPA-EFE/STEPHANIE LECOCQ
BRUSELAS, 24 de marzo. /TASS/. La OTAN no enviará fuerzas a Ucrania porque conduciría a un conflicto a gran escala con Rusia, dijo el jueves el secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, en una conferencia de prensa.

“Al mismo tiempo, tenemos la responsabilidad de garantizar que el conflicto [en Ucrania] no se convierta en una guerra en toda regla entre la OTAN y Rusia”, dijo Stoltenberg, respondiendo una pregunta sobre la propuesta de Polonia de enviar una misión de mantenimiento de la paz a Ucrania. "No desplegaremos tropas sobre el terreno en Ucrania, porque la única forma de hacerlo es estar preparados para entablar un conflicto total con las tropas rusas".

La OTAN tampoco debe permitir una escalada aún mayor del conflicto en Ucrania y un enfrentamiento con Rusia, lo que conducirá al despliegue de tropas de la alianza en territorio ucraniano, dijo el secretario general de la OTAN.

"Estamos decididos a hacer todo lo que podamos para apoyar a Ucrania, y agradezco las ofertas concretas de asistencia hechas por los aliados hoy. Al mismo tiempo, tenemos la responsabilidad de garantizar que el conflicto no se intensifique más, porque sería aún más grave". peligroso y más devastador", dijo Stoltenberg, subrayando que el despliegue de tropas de la OTAN en Ucrania daría lugar a un enfrentamiento militar directo con Rusia.


----------



## Azrael_II (24 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Se ha hundido al final, o solo se ha incendiado?



Esta destruido, incendio terrible y hundimiento parcial y ha afectado a más barcos


----------



## magufone (24 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Fue un incendio que se declaró en unos depósitos de combustible que había al lado, y se extendió al buque. Pero no parece que fuera algo grave (barco dañado, eso sí), y desde luego no fue un ataque.



madre mia, ni mentir saben...


----------



## Trajanillo (24 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> OPERACIÓN MILITAR EN UCRANIA
> 24 MAR, 15:41
> La OTAN no desplegará tropas en Ucrania para evitar la guerra con Rusia — Secretario General
> Jens Stoltenberg subrayó que el despliegue de tropas de la OTAN en Ucrania provocaría un choque militar directo con Rusia
> ...



Resumiendo la reunión de la OTAN.

Mucho lerele y poco lirili...


----------



## apocalippsis (24 Mar 2022)

*Ramzan Kadyrov anunció que los combatientes chechenos tomaron el control del edificio de la administración en Mariupol.*
Hoy, 19:37
0


foto ilustrativa


El jefe de la República de Chechenia publicó una publicación en su canal de Telegram, que informa sobre el progreso exitoso en la liberación de Mariupol. Según Ramzan Kadyrov, unidades de las fuerzas especiales chechenas entraron en la parte central de la ciudad y tomaron el control del edificio de la administración de Mariupol. Kadyrov informa conversaciones por radio entre Adam Delimkhanov y soldados del Regimiento Akhmat Kadyrov, donde habla sobre izar una bandera (posiblemente refiriéndose a la bandera del regimiento) en el edificio de la administración.

Ramzan Kadyrov escribe que los militantes que estaban en el edificio "no se arriesgaron y abandonaron sus posiciones".

Ramzán Kadírov: Para ellos, esto ya se está volviendo tradicional: abandonaron sus posiciones y corrieron sobre sus talones.

El jefe de Chechenia señala que las unidades rusas están realizando operaciones en diferentes áreas de Mariupol, realizando una operación de limpieza.

Jefe de la República Chechena: En un futuro próximo, Mariupol quedará completamente despejado.

Mientras tanto, los corresponsales de guerra informan a Mariupol que la ciudad está dividida en varios sectores. En cada uno de ellos, se toman medidas para destruir a los militantes y al personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Según algunos informes, hasta 4,5 mil militantes del cuerpo extremista Azov (*prohibido en Rusia) y personal militar del Cuerpo de Marines de la Armada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania permanecen en la ciudad.

De hecho, lograron dividirse en dos zonas de cerco principales, y en cada sector continúan "cortando" sectores para que las formaciones armadas del enemigo se dividan en grupos relativamente pequeños y se vean privados de la oportunidad de realizar ataques serios.

Hasta la fecha, menos de un tercio del territorio de Mariupol permanece bajo el control de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. Una parte significativa de los militantes de Azov * permanece en el territorio de la empresa Azovstal, tratando de esconderse entre las ruinas, así como en las comunicaciones subterráneas, algunas de las cuales se comunican con otras áreas de la ciudad. Un número cada vez mayor de militantes está tratando con todas sus fuerzas de salir de Mariupol, incluso bajo la apariencia de civiles.



https://topwar.ru/193926-ramzan-kadyrov-soobschil-o-vzjatii-pod-kontrol-chechenskimi-bojcami-zdanija-administracii-mariupolja.html


----------



## mapachën (24 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Fue un incendio que se declaró en unos depósitos de combustible que había al lado, y se extendió al buque. Pero no parece que fuera algo grave (barco dañado, eso sí), y desde luego no fue un ataque.



Que no ha sido grave? Pero tienes ojos en la cara?


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Nico (24 Mar 2022)

Afortunadamente en este Foro tenemos compañeros de uno y otro lado de la perspectiva en este asunto. Si bien no somos equilibrados individualmente considerados, la "suma algebraica" de noticias y opiniones *permite un conjunto rico y equilibrado de información*.

Y obviando a los pocos (desequilibrados) que gustan poner gore en sus fotos, en general nos manejamos con bastante altura (no dije equilibrio y equidistancia, dije "altura"). Hasta creo que, salvando un mínimo de rispideces, ni siquiera podemos decir que haya insultos o agresiones.

En esta materia, *bien por el foro !!  *

La *segunda cuestión* es que *esta guerra tiene una enorme escasez de información*. Del lado ucraniano hay una cantidad masiva de "propaganda" (en el sentido más correcto de la expresión), los twitteros y otras aves de mal pelaje meten carne podrida, bulos y fake news a mansalva, y del lado ruso existe una gran parquedad (o quizás un exceso de censura occidental, aunque ni siquiera viendo fuentes rusas se obtienen muchos datos).

Eso hace que muchas veces estemos dando "vueltas sobre lo mismo" y tengamos cuarenta veces la misma foto del "tanque ruso quemado", lo que hace pensar a algunos que Rusia se ha quedado sin tanques, ni camiones hace semanas.

Un *tercer punto a destacar*, es que sin duda -y todo parece indicar que- *los rusos no esperaban una resistencia tan dura*. Cada semana que se alarga el conflicto tiene un alto costo en dinero, vidas y equipos. Además, suma tiempo para que la OTAN envíe armas y otros "juguetes" que incrementan la posibilidad de causar daño.

Posiblemente -muy posiblemente- se imaginaban un Zelensky derrocado en algún golpe interno, o bien aflojando rápidamente a las demandas rusas para evitar más daño al país. *Eso no ha ocurrido*. La personalidad de "actor" de Zelensky, podía jugarle en contra a nivel de "ardor guerrero", pero sin embargo le juega a favor interpretando el papel de "héroe internacional"... papel que ha adoptado con todo ímpetu y que en gran medida dificulta negociar algo.
El ego actoral de Zelensky siente cómodo en su papel y, por una vía impensada, lo que su "ardor guerrero" no hubiera podido sostener, lo sostiene su "personaje de héroe".

Una *cuarta cuestión* -vinculada a las anteriores-, es que posiblemente Rusia empieza a enfrentarse a ciertos dilemas. Si la caída del gobierno no ocurrió, si Zelensky no negocia, si las tropas ucranianas no caen tan rápidamente... _¿cuál es el paso siguiente?_

En lo personal sólo atisbo dos escenarios (con un tercero que ni siquiera quiero plantearme).

*Escenario 1: Aumentar la presión y avanzar a la victoria militar pura y dura.*

Esto Rusia puede hacerlo. Hasta ahora sólo involucró un 20% de su Ejército -porque esperaba otro resultado- y si no quiere estancarse y desangrarse, tiene que aumentar la presión.
Tanto por la vía cruel de respetar menos a la población civil y aplicar más artillería y bombardeos en su ataque (cosa que hasta ahora no hizo), así como utilizar las dolorosas acciones de combate tradicionales (cortar el gas, electricidad y agua).
La otra opción es duplicar tropas y equipos y -evitando daños civiles en lo posible- poner más "carne en el asador" y avanzar hasta llegar a objetivos que hagan imposible más resistencia.

No he visto que haya noticias de un aumento importante de las fuerzas rusas. Ignoro el motivo.


*Escenario 2: Negociación "honorable".*

Supongo que "fuera de cámara" y como siempre, la Diplomacia debe estar haciendo su trabajo. Es posible que algún país (¿Alemania?, ¿Francia?) aparezca con alguna "propuesta", que mágicamente, sea del "agrado" de Zelensky y Putin.
Obviamente esa negociación HOY, y por "honorable" que apareciera para Rusia, en el fondo importaría una señal de debilidad.
No sería muy buena para los planes estratégicos de Putin de recuperar la posición rusa en el mundo, pero al menos podría evitarle daños económicos que a la larga le pueden costar el apoyo popular.


*¿Mi sensación?*

Creo que Rusia tendría que ir por el escenario uno. Aumentar presión militar, acelerar el paso, derrumbar la resistencia para, desde una posición de mucha más fuerza, forzar una negociación que -ahí si- sería honorable DE VERDAD para ellos.

Sin embargo, no hay muchas noticias de que la presencia militar rusa estuviera siendo reforzada. _¿No pueden? ¿Pueden pero en realidad no les hace falta y desde lejos no lo advertimos?_


Para no dejarlos con la duda, mi *"Escenario 3"* es que esto se desmadre y vayamos a una Guerra en gran escala. Estamos en una situación parecida a la que dio lugar a la IGM (no hacía falta echar más leña al fuego pero los acontecimientos se fueron sucediendo uno detrás de otro hasta que el conflicto ya fue imparable y masivo).

Pero no quiero ni planteármelo porque, por hijos de puta que sean los que gobiernan, no pueden estar tan locos. Eso creo. Eso quiero creer.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Fue un incendio que se declaró en unos depósitos de combustible que había al lado, y se extendió al buque. Pero no parece que fuera algo grave (barco dañado, eso sí), y desde luego no fue un ataque.





Pienso igual, ese incendio, en un barco de 1966 como es el Saratov, es hasta bueno para mantener el óxido a raya, comprobar los contraincendios...

Hay que felicitarse por ello.

Incluso quizás era un simulacro, que estaba en el plan.


Putos dementes...


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## bigmaller (24 Mar 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Que no ha sido grave? Pero tienes ojos en la cara?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Que le ha pasado? Cuales son los daños? 

Imagenes?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

COMO ?

MAS ATAQUES QUE HACE LA PROPIA OTAN ? 

QUE COÑOS ES LA CALIMA ESTA FAKE NARANJA ?









Calima? Esta todo naranja


En serio que mierda es esta?




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Herb (24 Mar 2022)

Para los interesados, Telegram traduce al español razonablemente bien, en la app hay que ir a ajustes, idioma y activar la opción de traducción. Si quieres traducir un post, haciendo un suave click te sale la opción de traducir.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (24 Mar 2022)

¿Se debería banear la propaganda pro ucraniana? Opino que sí


----------



## kelden (24 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Fue un incendio que se declaró en unos depósitos de combustible que había al lado, y se extendió al buque. Pero no parece que fuera algo grave (barco dañado, eso sí), y desde luego no fue un ataque.



vamos a ver @arriondas .... en una guerra donde el enemigo tiene docenas de lanzaderas móviles de misiles lo normal es que algún día canten bingo. Lo preocupante para los rusos sería que los misiles les llovieran de 20 en 20 en cien sitios distintos todos los días, que es lo que les está pasando a los ukros.

Hasta Saddam acertó algún scudazo ....


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

Booom¡¡¡¡ Rusia aceptara bitcoin en el pago de energia







www.burbuja.info


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Mar 2022)

A estos criminales arma el gobierno de España:


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (24 Mar 2022)

jaja salu2


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (24 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ukra Yegor Birkun luchador MMA fue a defender su patria a Mariúpol, se unió al batallón Azov.....ha muerto.



xDDDDDDDDDDD vaya lelo


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Mar 2022)

De haber sido un misil antibuque o un misil de crucero, o cualquier otra cosa, ¿no estaría ucrania y todos los medios otánicos poniendo el grito en el cielo?. Yo no estoy leyendo ni escuchando nada.


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

*El G7 se suma al aviso a Rusia contra el posible uso de armas biológicas, químicas y nucleares.*
Los líderes del Grupo de los Siete países industrializados han advertido a Rusia de que no use armas biológicas, químicas o nucleares en su guerra con Ucrania, han dicho en un comunicado emitido después de las conversaciones en Bruselas el jueves.* "Advertimos contra cualquier amenaza de usar químicas, biológicas y nucleares o material relacionado"*, han dicho los líderes en un comunicado conjunto emitido por Alemania.

El comunicado cita que todos los países están listos para recibir refugiados de Ucrania. En cuanto a la energía, los líderes piden a los países productores de petróleo y gas que actúen de manera responsable y aumenten los suministros a los mercados internacionales.* Además, el G7 restringe la venta de oro de Rusia como forma de evitar las sanciones, al tiempo que se compromete a reducir su dependencia en los combustibles fósiles rusos.*


----------



## paconan (24 Mar 2022)

*NORD STREAM 2 PARA SOLICITAR INSOLVENCIA PRÓXIMOS DÍAS: STUTTGARTER


----------



## Trajanillo (24 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> jaja salu2



No haber sancionado y si no están contentos que rompan el contrato... Nos merecemos lo peor por tener unos dirigentes que solo practican el chupapollismo de EEUU..


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## apocalippsis (24 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> jaja salu2



Los mierdas estos tienen que pasar por la ventanilla de los bancos rusos, a joderse.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Hoy, el Regimiento Azov de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania ha sufrido las mayores pérdidas desde su creación. Podemos decir que ya no existe como unidad" - una fuente familiarizada con la situación.
> 
> _
































*no seáis tontos joder ! *

*dejar los videojuegos y aterrizar en el mundo real. *

¿ no os dais cuenta que es imposible que " gane " Rusia ? 

Eso supondría que ha perdido LA OTAN , Europa y Estados Unidos .

Si así fuese , nada impediría que Rusia siguiese anexionando antiguas repúblicas soviéticas o lo que le diese la gana, se habría convertido en la primera potencia mundial .

Si fueron capaces de asesinar a 70 millones de inocentes para impedir que Alemania ( ...) 

¿ van a dejar que Rusia se salga con la suya ? 

se os ha ido mucho la olla con este tema . Hay que ir al verdadero sentido de todo esto , no a las batallitas peliculeras .

Este foro está picando cuando al comienzo del coronavirus y nos tragamos todos los vídeos de Wuhan que filtraban , los 20 hospitales , las montoneras de cadáveres , los camiones fumigando las calles y todas las psycho en los países que fueron atacados.


----------



## arriondas (24 Mar 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Que no ha sido grave? Pero tienes ojos en la cara?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



¿Confirmación oficial? O sólo la basura de Nexta... No se ha podido verificar el supuesto ataque.


----------



## Trajanillo (24 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> *NORD STREAM 2 PARA SOLICITAR INSOLVENCIA PRÓXIMOS DÍAS: STUTTGARTER



Tanta pasta gastada para que? Todo porque a los capullos de los EEUU se le ha puesto en los huevos que no se compre gas ruso.


----------



## mazuste (24 Mar 2022)

Una declaración que podría señalar el futuro de ese Estado actual:

t.me/intelslava/23389:

_*Los líderes ucranianos perdieron su oportunidad de un estado soberano, 
la representante oficial del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia María Zakharova

"Ya perdieron la principal oportunidad para la existencia de Ucrania dentro de sus propias
fronteras, una Ucrania soberana, una Ucrania independiente"

Si se lee entre líneas diplomáticas, Zakharova no se corta un pelo, lo que se puede entender *_
*la manera que se ha tomado en curso para la anexión de Ucrania.*


----------



## piru (24 Mar 2022)

Y el nuevo Mc Café:


----------



## Tierra Azul (24 Mar 2022)

nada nada que son 4 gatos, un problema domestico, solo hacen manifas y canticos, tiendas de campanas a lo woodstock y tal....no pasa nada


----------



## LIRDISM (24 Mar 2022)

Herb dijo:


> Para los interesados, Telegram traduce al español razonablemente bien, en la app hay que ir a ajustes, idioma y activar la opción de traducción. Si quieres traducir un post, haciendo un suave click te sale la opción de traducir.



No tengo esa opción.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

__





Nos vamos al guano: la OTAN activa sus defensas por posibles ataques nucleares, biológicos o químicos de los rusos


Nukes a pelito o ukras en las sedes.




www.burbuja.info






HUNTER BIDEN SE HA ESTADO PREPARANDO A SU MANERA

PARA LA GUERRA QUIMICA

FUMANDOSE UNAS BUENAS PIPAZAS DE BUEN CRACK



*UCRANIA Y LA TRAMA DE LOS BIDEN
BURISMA | TRAFICO | CHANTAJE | SOBORNOS | BLANQUEO | LABORATORIOS *

AHORA QUE LA OFICIALIDAD Y AL MAINSTREAM

HA RECONOCIDO LA VEROSIMILITUD Y LA REALIDAD DEL

PORTATIL DEL INFIERNO DE HUNTER BIDEN

edito actualizo: dicen que nos Hunter el de la foto con la menor | que es culpa del chino ese rico que tiene el hosting | pero vamos
HAY QUE RECORDAR QUE ESTO NO SOLO VA DE UN HIJO RE RICO QUE SE TIRABA A FAMOSAS ( A TODAS DE HECHO)
QUE ESO EN EL FONDO A LA GENTE LE PARECE BIEN

SI QUE TAMBIEN ESTA LA INFAME SECUENCIA DE LA NIñA CHINITA VESTIDA CON UN LIGERO

SI ES EL. Y SI LUEGO PASA LO QUE OS PODEIS IMAGINAR

 ​


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Mar 2022)

_El jefe de la RPD Denis Pushilin y los diputados de la Duma Estatal Turchak y Sablin ya están en Mariupol 

_


----------



## Nico (24 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ no os dais cuenta que es imposible que " gane " Rusia ?
> 
> Eso supondría que ha perdido LA OTAN , Europa y Estados Unidos .




Define "gane".

Porque si Rusia consigue que Ucrania sea NEUTRAL de la NATO, habría alcanzado el objetivo declarado *y no por eso "Europa peligra"*. Los rusos no han dicho -ni demostrado- que quieran invadir nada ni a nadie. *Quieren que NO LOS CERQUEN EN UNA JAULA.*


----------



## arriondas (24 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> vamos a ver @arriondas .... en una guerra donde el enemigo tiene docenas de lanzaderas móviles de misiles lo normal es que algún día canten bingo. Lo preocupante para los rusos sería que los misiles les llovieran de 20 en 20 en cien sitios distintos todos los días, que es lo que les está pasando a los ukros.
> 
> Hasta Saddam acertó algún scudazo ....



Podría ser, tienen Tochka-U, pero parece más bien lo otro.


----------



## ksa100 (24 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Esta destruido, incendio terrible y hundimiento parcial y ha afectado a más barcos



¿link?


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Que le ha pasado? Cuales son los daños?
> 
> Imagenes?





Es Rusia.

Te pondrán la foto de un yate molón y el siguiente texto..."El incendio ha ido según el plan, y ha mejorado el barrrrco notorrriamente, tal y como se puede advertirrrr".


Dudo que haya fotos o sobreviva el que intente hacerlas.


----------



## Nico (24 Mar 2022)

Joeputa, pusiste el gráfico al revés... al principio ni cuenta me di.


----------



## kelden (24 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Afortunadamente en este Foro tenemos compañeros de uno y otro lado de la perspectiva en este asunto. Si bien no somos equilibrados individualmente considerados, la "suma algebraica" de noticias y opiniones *permite un conjunto rico y equilibrado de información*.
> 
> Y obviando a los pocos (desequilibrados) que gustan poner gore en sus fotos, en general nos manejamos con bastante altura (no dije equilibrio y equidistancia, dije "altura"). Hasta creo que, salvando un mínimo de rispideces, ni siquiera podemos decir que haya insultos o agresiones.
> 
> ...



Joer .... como te comes la cabeza. En todas las guerras, si el otro no se rinde ..... leña ..... Sería la primera guerra en la historia de la humanidad en la que el que va ganando lo deja porque los otros no se rinden y no se cansan de recibir hostias.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Mar 2022)

Otra salida de bombero de Anfeto:


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> ¿Se debería banear la propaganda pro ucraniana? Opino que sí



Y que hacemos con la propaganda pro-rusa Vladimirputin.....


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 998032
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te habrás tragado tu la comedia china…pero en este foro muchos sabíamos que era mentira.


----------



## bigmaller (24 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El G7 se suma al aviso a Rusia contra el posible uso de armas biológicas, químicas y nucleares.*
> Los líderes del Grupo de los Siete países industrializados han advertido a Rusia de que no use armas biológicas, químicas o nucleares en su guerra con Ucrania, han dicho en un comunicado emitido después de las conversaciones en Bruselas el jueves.* "Advertimos contra cualquier amenaza de usar químicas, biológicas y nucleares o material relacionado"*, han dicho los líderes en un comunicado conjunto emitido por Alemania.
> 
> El comunicado cita que todos los países están listos para recibir refugiados de Ucrania. En cuanto a la energía, los líderes piden a los países productores de petróleo y gas que actúen de manera responsable y aumenten los suministros a los mercados internacionales.* Además, el G7 restringe la venta de oro de Rusia como forma de evitar las sanciones, al tiempo que se compromete a reducir su dependencia en los combustibles fósiles rusos.*



Link?


----------



## Roedr (24 Mar 2022)

hehe


----------



## apocalippsis (24 Mar 2022)

Aun no se sabe que ha pasado realmente,

*Los informes de sabotaje en el puerto provienen de Berdyansk*
Hoy, 11:32
287



Desde Berdyansk hay informes de un ataque de sabotaje realizado en el puerto de la ciudad. Recuerde que anteriormente esta ciudad de Azov en la región de Zaporozhye quedó bajo el control de las tropas rusas. Al mismo tiempo, había varios barcos rusos en el puerto de la ciudad, incluido el gran barco de desembarco Orsk.

En las imágenes se pueden ver nubes de humo que se elevan sobre el territorio del puerto de Berdyansk.

Se está comprobando la información sobre los daños que los saboteadores ucranianos infligieron tanto en la propia infraestructura portuaria como en los barcos rusos.

Según testigos presenciales, dos barcos salieron del puerto hacia mar abierto después de que las explosiones comenzaran a retumbar en el puerto.






*Actualmente no hay datos oficiales del Ministerio de Defensa ruso sobre la situación en Berdyansk. Al mismo tiempo, las formaciones armadas ucranianas indican que el sabotaje en el puerto del Mar de Azov es obra suya.*

En general, era bastante posible suponer que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, al perder la capacidad de conducir hostilidades en frentes amplios, cambiarían a tácticas de sabotaje y tácticas de ataques en la retaguardia. Me gustaría esperar que las tropas rusas estén listas para esto o estén debidamente preparadas.



https://topwar.ru/193904-iz-berdjanska-prihodjat-soobschenija-o-diversii-v-portu.html


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Mar 2022)

Por lo que parece lo están empapando en agua y lo dejarán toda la noche. Eso es condenarlo a morir de hipotermia.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Define "gane".
> 
> Porque si Rusia consigue que Ucrania sea NEUTRAL de la NATO, habría alcanzado el objetivo declarado *y no por eso "Europa peligra"*. Los rusos no han dicho -ni demostrado- que quieran invadir nada ni a nadie. *Quieren que NO LOS CERQUEN EN UNA JAULA.*



pero es que estáis viviendo en una burbuja ! no doy crédito a la deriva del hilo. 

¿ no os dais cuenta que Putin no ha dicho una verdad nunca !???

sólo faltaría que desvelase sus planes a los enemigos ! 

¿ qué es la evidencia ? Que Rusia ha invadido un país europeo , asesinando a miles de personas inocentes y destruyendo ciudades . 

Eso es lo que cuenta .

LA VERDAD ES LO EVIDENTE ( Descartes )


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

*El canciller Scholz también advierte a Rusia contra el uso de armas biológicas y químicas en Ucrania.*
El canciller alemán Olaf Scholz ha advertido este jueves a Rusia contra el uso de armas químicas en Ucrania.* "Si Rusia estuviera preparando una operación de bandera falsa para usar tales armas (químicas y biológicas) (en Ucrania), esto sería una violación de todas las reglas, acuerdos y convenciones",* ha dicho a los periodistas después de una cumbre de la OTAN en Bruselas.

"Nuestra preocupación no es solo señalar esto sino advertir en las conversaciones que tenemos: No lo hagas", ha añadido.


----------



## qbit (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Yomateix (24 Mar 2022)

El alcalde de Kupyansk acusado de traición, el alcalde de Yuzhny también....al menos a ellos no les ha metido un tiro en la cabeza como a Denis Kireev que puso el propio Zelensky en la mesa de negociaciones hasta que se le cruzaron los cables y lo consideró también traición (claro que no los tiene a su alcance detenidos para hacerlo como con Denis Kireev) cualquier ciudad que se rinda, el alcalde parece que será considerado traidor. Es decir tienen dos opciones, combatir hasta que muera el último civil aunque no tengan forma de defenderse o quien esté al mando va a ser considerado traidor y veremos lo que pasa con su familia como la hija de este alcalde. Zelensky a la mínima considera a quien no haga lo que quiera un traidor.....grupos políticos, aliados a los que el mismo pone a negociar, alcaldes etc etc Y si te considera traidor sabes que como pueda te va a hacer desaparecer porque ya vimos lo que pasó con Denis Kireev cuando lo detuvo y nos enteramos porque estaba en la mesa de negociaciones.

*Refugiados ucranianos en Polonia: “En Kiev nos llaman traidores por huir de la guerra”*

Y a quien huya aunque sea un civil que no quiere ir a la guerra obligado por Zelensky, ya sabe a lo que se arriesga como lo pillen. Todos los que no combatan hasta la muerte son traidores. Que fácil es tachar al resto de traidores mientras tu estás escondido sin tener que empuñar un arma.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (24 Mar 2022)

Deep inside of a parallel universe....


*Andrzej Duda: Polonia es tan grande que no habría dónde enterrar a los atacantes*
El alto el fuego debe combinarse con la retirada de los rusos del territorio internacionalmente reconocido de Ucrania, dijo el presidente Andrzej Duda en una conferencia de prensa posterior a la cumbre extraordinaria de la OTAN en Bruselas. Respondiendo preguntas sobre las amenazas rusas, dijo que "en caso de emergencia, Polonia es tan grande que no habría dónde enterrar a estos atacantes".






Andrzej Duda después de la cumbre de la OTAN en Bruselas - PAP / Radek Pietruszka
ANUNCIO PUBLICITARIO



- Quizás el armisticio es lo que los rusos necesitan ahora para reagruparse y reponer sus suministros - evaluó Duda
Destacó que “Rusia no puede ganar esta guerra, porque significa una amenaza para toda la OTAN”
El presidente remarcó que "no hay nada que decir sobre el Acta OTAN-Rusia de 1997". - No tenemos obligaciones por este motivo. Rusia pisoteó este acto - dijo
- Si alguien nos quiere agredir, debe tener en cuenta que nos mantendremos firmes para defender nuestra patria - aseguró Duda
- El tema más importante fue qué medidas podría tomar la OTAN para detener la agresión rusa contra Ucrania - enfatizó Duda.
- Estoy encantado de que la alianza siga unida. Debemos hacer todo lo que podamos, utilizando las herramientas adecuadas para detener la agresión rusa. No se trata del alto el fuego en sí. Quizás un alto el fuego es lo que los rusos necesitan ahora para reagruparse y reponer sus suministros. Y luego atacar a Ucrania con una brutalidad aún mayor, dijo el presidente polaco.

*Andrzej Duda: Polonia es lo suficientemente extensa*
- Para mí es muy importante reforzar la presencia de la OTAN en el flanco oriental. Ninguno de los líderes en la reunión se opuso. Esta es una señal muy importante para mí. Por supuesto, habrá discusiones sobre los detalles, pero nadie tiene dudas de que se necesita este refuerzo - dijo Duda.
El presidente remarcó que "no hay nada que decir sobre el Acta OTAN-Rusia de 1997". - No tenemos obligaciones por este motivo. Rusia ha pisoteado este acto, ha pisoteado el derecho internacional e incluso las leyes de la guerra, dijo.
Andrzej Duda también enfatizó que los estados occidentales podrían hacer más por Ucrania. - Es muy importante que Rusia se rompa los dientes. Que lo pensaría dos veces en el futuro antes de volver a atacar a Ucrania o a otra persona, dijo.
- No hay potencia en el mundo que sea capaz de derrotar a la OTAN actuando en conjunto - agregó.
- Hay un dicho "no asustes, no asustes" - respondió Duda cuando se le preguntó sobre las amenazas que aparecieron en Rusia con respecto al corredor a Kaliningrado. - Somos una nación que quiere vivir en paz. Fuimos atacados, no estábamos atacando. (...) Si alguien nos quiere atacar, que tenga en cuenta que vamos a estar firmes para defender nuestra patria. Y les aseguro que Polonia es lo suficientemente grande para que podamos enterrar a los atacantes - dijo.



UNos mapas:


----------



## Dylan Leary (24 Mar 2022)

The commanders of two wrecked landing ships of the Russian Federation in Berdyansk in 2014 betrayed Ukraine by going over to the side of the occupier - the Ministry of Defense.

❌ The commander of the VDK "Saratov" Captain 2nd rank Vladimir Khramchenkov, the former commander of the KFOR "Kirovograd" of the Ukrainian Navy, changed his oath in 2014 and went over to the side of the invaders.
❌ His "comrade" captain 2nd rank Pavlov Yuri Viktorovich, commander of the Novocherkassk airborne assault ship, at the time of the betrayal was a senior assistant to the commander of the Konstantin Olshansky airborne assault ship.

“Today, we all saw how the ships were “filled with heels” from the port of Berdyansk. There was a fire on the Saratov, a BC detonated. On the Novocherkassk, 3 dead and 3 wounded.

This is what happens when you hire traitors


----------



## arriondas (24 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Aun no se sabe que ha pasado realmente,
> 
> *Los informes de sabotaje en el puerto provienen de Berdyansk*
> Hoy, 11:32
> ...



Eso tendría más sentido que un misilazo. Un acto de sabotaje, destruir unos depósitos de combustible, hacerlos explotar.


----------



## bigmaller (24 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El canciller Scholz también advierte a Rusia contra el uso de armas biológicas y químicas en Ucrania.*
> El canciller alemán Olaf Scholz ha advertido este jueves a Rusia contra el uso de armas químicas en Ucrania.* "Si Rusia estuviera preparando una operación de bandera falsa para usar tales armas (químicas y biológicas) (en Ucrania), esto sería una violación de todas las reglas, acuerdos y convenciones",* ha dicho a los periodistas después de una cumbre de la OTAN en Bruselas.
> 
> "Nuestra preocupación no es solo señalar esto sino advertir en las conversaciones que tenemos: No lo hagas", ha añadido.



Pero ese no está e el G7? Este lo hace em calidad de? Ciudadano aleman?


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Mar 2022)

_Batalla por #Mariupol -
Después de un movimiento de corte en el centro algunas fuentes afirman que la ciudad está tomada - (Voy a esperar a que el anuncio oficial - y la prueba visual)._


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Te habrás tragado tu la comedia china…pero en este foro muchos sabíamos que era mentira.



pues sí . Todavía no me he recuperado de la vergüenza de haber enviado los vídeos virales del coronavirus a los contactos de wasap, cuando los políticos y la tele decían " que sólo era una gripe " 

¿ no se acuerdan ? 

después el sologripismo cambió de bando. Desde esa no envío ningún enlace viral, como los de este hilo a nadie para no caer en el mismo error.


----------



## Gotthard (24 Mar 2022)

A mas de uno le habra dado un vuelco el corazon al ver la grafica


----------



## Aurkitu (24 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Una declaración que podría señalar el futuro de ese Estado actual:
> 
> t.me/intelslava/23389:
> 
> ...



Demasiada paciencia están teniendo, y la sangre de sus militares no se va a verter por nada. Es obvio que Ucrania, la que quede como tal, será muy diferente a lo que ha sido...El asunto será si se quedará como un terruño sin salida la mar o le dejarán un puerto.


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

*Seis muertos en un bombardeo ruso en Jarkov cerca de puesto de ayuda humanitaria.*
Un bombardeo del Ejército ruso ha causado este jueves la muerte de seis personas y heridas a otras 15, según el jefe de la Administración Militar Regional de Járkiv (este de Ucrania), Oleg Sinegubov. Ha dicho en Telegram que el suceso ocurrió "cerca de la calle Akademika Pavlova, (donde) los rusos dispararon armas de largo alcance en el punto Novaya Poshta, cerca del cual los residentes de Jarkov recibían ayuda humanitaria".

El responsable militar de la región agregó que los heridos fueron hospitalizados en diversas instalaciones de la ciudad. *La fuente agregó por otro lado que las fuerzas rusas habían estado atacando desde el aire este jueves tanto Jarkov como Chernigov y la capital, Kiev.*


----------



## alcorconita (24 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> De haber sido un misil antibuque o un misil de crucero, o cualquier otra cosa, ¿no estaría ucrania y todos los medios otánicos poniendo el grito en el cielo?. Yo no estoy leyendo ni escuchando nada.




Y veríamos el barco partido por la mitad. O varios tocados de manera más seria.

Es raro. Sí que se ve fuego en la zona de descarga pero el golpe ha sido fuerte...no sé si los restos de un escarabajo pueden hacer tanto daño. Un buque está KO.


----------



## el violador de mentes (24 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Booom¡¡¡¡ Rusia aceptara bitcoin en el pago de energia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahora sí que va a ir el bitcoin to the moon. Yo todo lo que sea joder al dólar me parece correcto.


----------



## alejandrino (24 Mar 2022)

La OTAN activa sus defensas ante un posible escenario nuclear o químico en Ucrania


La Alianza Atlántica toma medidas de prevención ante la "amenaza y retórica nuclear" de Rusia. Los 30 países acuerdan protocolos para defender a Ucrania pero también defenderse a nivel interno en caso de que se emplee armamento prohibido.




www.publico.es





*La OTAN activa sus defensas ante un posible escenario nuclear o químico en Ucrania

La Alianza Atlántica toma medidas de prevención ante la "amenaza y retórica nuclear" de Rusia. Los 30 países acuerdan protocolos para defender a Ucrania pero también defenderse a nivel interno en caso de que se emplee armamento prohibido.*


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

*Ucrania acusa al ejército ruso de deportar a 6.000 habitantes de Mariúpol.*
El Ministerio de Exteriores ucraniano ha acusado este jueves al ejército ruso de haber deportado a por lo menos 6.000 residentes de la ciudad asediada de Mariúpol (sur), cuya orilla izquierda está bajo control de las fuerzas rusas.

"15.000 vecinos están en grave peligro en el distrito de la orilla izquierda", indica el Ministerio en un comunicado en el que acusa a los "ocupantes" de confiscar los documentos de identidad de los residentes y de trasladarles de forma forzosa a territorio ruso.* "Según las informaciones disponibles, el ejército ruso ha deportado a unos 6.000 residentes de Mariúpol a campos de filtración en Rusia para usarlos como rehenes y ejercer presión política sobre Ucrania",* agrega.

El Ministerio acusó además a las fuerzas de rusas de abrir fuego contra las columnas en las que los civiles tratan de abandonar la ciudad y de mantener retenido desde hace varios días un convoy de autobuses llegado de Zaporiyia (sur) para evacuar a ciudadanos de Mariúpol.


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Mar 2022)

_La ciudad no está „tomada“ sino cortada en dos pedazos y el edificio administrativo en el centro ha sido liberado. _


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Pa
> 
> 
> Demasiada paciencia están teniendo, y la sangre de sus militares no se va a verter por nada. Es obvio que Ucrania, la que quede como tal, será muy diferente a lo que ha sido...El asunto será si se quedará como un terruño sin salida la mar o le dejarán un puerto.



Que los polacos le dejan Westerplatte


----------



## Dylan Leary (24 Mar 2022)

An obelisk with an inscription in Polish and Russian "Eternal glory to the heroes of the Soviet Army who fell for the freedom of peoples in 1945" was demolished live in Poland


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## MiguelLacano (24 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> An obelisk with an inscription in Polish and Russian "Eternal glory to the heroes of the Soviet Army who fell for the freedom of peoples in 1945" was demolished live in Poland



Los pueblos que olvidan su historia están condenados a repetirla.


----------



## Dylan Leary (24 Mar 2022)

The EU came to the conclusion that Russia wants to occupy Ukraine, it is not interested in negotiations

The head of European Union diplomacy, Josep Borrell, believes that Russia is not yet interested in negotiating a ceasefire in Ukraine, since its army has not achieved its military goals. She wants to surround the coast to the border with Moldova and isolate Ukraine from the sea.

According to Borrell, everything will be decided in the next 15 days.


----------



## apocalippsis (24 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Eso tendría más sentido que un misilazo. Un acto de sabotaje, destruir unos depósitos de combustible, hacerlos explotar.



Yo creo que es un error y de ahi la explosion, no creo que eso no este asegurado por completo.


----------



## MiguelLacano (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Los pueblos que olvidan su historia están condenados a repetirla.



Los pueblos que se liberan de los hijos de puta invasores son los que pasan a la Historia.


----------



## Dylan Leary (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Te cambio poste ucraniano por cañonazo de tanque ruso.


Qué eliges?


----------



## juanmanuel (24 Mar 2022)

Lamento contradecirte, pero la salida al Indico de China es Myanmar. Por eso USA intento infiltrar los rohingyas con militantes del estado islamico.
Pero los militares los pararon en seco, con el apoyo, inclusive, de Aung San Suu Kyi, ganadora del premio nobel de la paz. Que trato, vanamente de explicar lo que realmente sucedia en Myanmar.
Para los que no saben, los rohingyas son un grupo musulman ingresado masivamente durante la ocupacion britanica (aunque una pequeña comunidad ya existia desde el siglo 11), para hacer lo que los ingleses siempre hacian, dividir las comunidades existentes con nuevos habitantes.
El ejemplo mas notable de esta politica es la creacion del estado de israel.
Israel es una cuña entre el norte de Africa y el oriente medio, y para eso se creo.
Pero a pesar de ser los EE.UU. quienes estan detras de esta creacion, no son sus autores intelectuales.
Ya en el siglo 19 Napoleon ofrecio las tropas imperiales al pueblo judio (de Asia y Africa) para reconstruir la antigua Jerusalem (en una proclama publica de la Gazzette Nationale en 22 de mayo de 1799).
Antes de esto ya Cromwell, despues de la aceptacion del retorno de los judios a las islas britanicas baraja la posibilidad de recreacion de Jerusalem judia.
Pero tampoco es el lord protector el creador de la idea.
Podemos ver el germen de esta idea en Maquiavelo, en su obra "El Principe", en el capitulo 3 sobre los principados mixtos, propone la creacion de colonias, por sobre el dominio militar por ser esta una forma mas economica y estable de mantener nuevos territorios.


----------



## arriondas (24 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Yo creo que es un error y de ahi la explosion, no creo que eso no este asegurado por completo.



Desde luego el ataque con misil yo lo descarto. O accidente (lo más probable) o sabotaje.


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

*Estados Unidos sanciona a la Duma rusa y a 400 aliados de Putin.*
Estados Unidos ha anunciado este jueves sanciones contra la Duma (cámara baja del Parlamento ruso) y contra* más de 400 figuras y empresas cercanas al presidente Vladímir Putin, entre ellos 328 legisladores y 48 empresas de defensa de Rusia.*

La decisión se tomó en coordinación con los aliados de EE.UU. en la Unión Europea (UE) y el G7, y *la Casa Blanca la anunció justo antes de que el presidente estadounidense, Joe Biden, participara en sendas cumbres de esos grupos sobre la invasión rusa de Ucrania*.

"Hoy anuncio sanciones a más de 400 personalidades, legisladores y compañías de defensa rusas como respuesta a la guerra elegida por Putin en Ucrania. Ellos se benefician personalmente de las políticas del Kremlin, y deberían sufrir las consecuencias", escribió Biden en un tuit. Entre los sancionados está el director ejecutivo del mayor banco ruso (Sberbank), Herman Gref, que es asesor de Putin "desde 1990", así como otro confidente del mandatario ruso, el multimillonario Gennadi Timchenko, su esposa y su hija.

El Departamento del Tesoro estadounidense incluyó además a la Duma rusa en su lista de entidades sancionadas, y congeló cualquier activo bajo jurisdicción de EE.UU. que puedan tener 328 miembros de esa cámara baja del Parlamento de Rusia.


----------



## delhierro (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dylan Leary (24 Mar 2022)

Outcomes of the emergency NATO summit dedicated to the war in Ukraine 

✅ Stoltenberg said that NATO will not send its troops to Ukraine so as not to enter into a direct conflict with the Russian Federation

✅ NATO members condemn Russia's invasion of Ukraine and call on Putin to stop the war and withdraw troops from Ukraine

✅ NATO urges Russia to take negotiations seriously and declare a ceasefire

✅ NATO member countries admire the courage of Ukrainians

✅ NATO will continue to supply military assistance to Ukraine: air defense systems, anti-tank systems, drones.


----------



## bigmaller (24 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> The EU came to the conclusion that Russia wants to occupy Ukraine, it is not interested in negotiations
> 
> The head of European Union diplomacy, Josep Borrell, believes that Russia is not yet interested in negotiating a ceasefire in Ukraine, since its army has not achieved its military goals. She wants to surround the coast to the border with Moldova and isolate Ukraine from the sea.
> 
> According to Borrell, everything will be decided in the next 15 days.



Borrell ahora tambien es analista geoestrategico.

Que tio mas listo. Parece forero.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Mar 2022)

3 muertos y 3 heridos en el Saratov.

Fuente Ukra 

Dnepr.info


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Mar 2022)

¿Se refiere a los plastificadores o a los plastificados? porque los que soltó Anfeto iban armados hasta los dientes, no creo que se dejasen humillar así sin ofrecer resistencia.


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Mar 2022)

*Hoy, el Regimiento Azov de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania ha sufrido las mayores pérdidas desde su concepción. Podemos decir que ya no existe como unidad - una fuente familiarizada con la situación*


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Mar 2022)

*El jefe de la RPD Denis Pushilin y los diputados de la Duma estatal Turchak y Sablin ya están en Mariupol*


----------



## Zappa (24 Mar 2022)

De lado seguro que confunde aún más.    

Fina ironía la suya.


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

*China niega haber tenido "conocimiento previo" del ataque ruso a Ucrania-*
El Ministerio de Defensa de China ha dicho este jueves que era completamente falso asegurar que tenía "conocimiento previo" de la invasión rusa de Ucrania y que tales afirmaciones eran una difamación. *El comentario del ministerio se ha producido en respuesta a informaciones de medios extranjeros que sostenían que China ignoró las advertencias de Estados Unidos de que Rusia atacaría a Ucrania*. Pekín cree que Estados Unidos trata de "eludir la responsabilidad y difamar a China", dice el Ministerio de Defensa en un comunicado.


----------



## Dylan Leary (24 Mar 2022)

Consequences of the meeting with the "Russian world"

This is Nina from Kharkov. She is a professional pharmacist. Before the shelling and bombing of Ukrainian cities by the invaders, she worked in the pharmacy "9.1.1".

The West World must see the truth about Russian aggression.


----------



## Peineto (24 Mar 2022)

Confiesa que ers un poquitín cabritillo.


----------



## Artigas (24 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


>



"Possible Russian-Belarusian offensive actions"... Ridículo, véase dónde está Varsovia...

Me da la sensación que Polonia solamente entraría en Ucrania (vía cascos azules) con el acuerdo de Rusia. Caso contrario, Lukashenko mandaría tropas a Lvov (ir a Varsovia sería romper la baraja).

Ya cansan con lo del "reforzamiento del flanco este", de invertir en Defensa ellos mismos ni hablar, ¿no?


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Desde luego el ataque con misil yo lo descarto. O accidente (lo más probable) o sabotaje.





Sí, vamos, que no te apetece.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (24 Mar 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Fue justo al revés. Hasta la primera guerra mundial, el marco se definía como una cantidad dada de oro. Con la guerra, fueron emitidas cantidades enormes de deuda para apoyar el esfuerzo bélico, y se emitió un marco no referenciado a oro, el papiermark, pero que pretendía representar al marco oro (goldenmark), del que fue poco a poco separándose en valor.
> 
> La inflación de Weimar se produjo gracias a la aparición del marco papel sin respaldo ni posibilidad de canje oro, que fue inflactado en órdenes de magnitud de 1.000.000.000.000 (1 billón a 1 era la conversión final entre ambos tipos de marco, si mal no recuerdo la mayor denominación de un billete al final del periodo hiperinflacionario fue de 100 billones de marcos, es decir, 100.000.000.000.000).



Si pero confundes la cuestión. El problema no fue la moneda fiat, sino la falta de herramientas (informáticas y estadísticas) para gestionar la moneda fiat. Esas herramientas no aparecieron hasta los 60 (ordenadores) y fue en Breton woods cuando esas medidas se implantaron exitosamente. El sistema que tenemos ahora es el que definió @Zappa el dolar se matchea contra el oro, la plata, los tanques y todo lo que haya en EEUU.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (24 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Consequences of the meeting with the "Russian world"
> 
> This is Nina from Kharkov. She is a professional pharmacist. Before the shelling and bombing of Ukrainian cities by the invaders, she worked in the pharmacy "9.1.1".
> 
> The West World must see the truth about Russian aggression.



Fuente: La SeKta, Telecinco y UkraineNews


----------



## Zappa (24 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Si pero confundes la cuestión. El problema no fue la moneda fiat, sino la falta de herramientas (informáticas y estadísticas) para gestionar la moneda fiat. Esas herramientas no aparecieron hasta los 60 (ordenadores) y fue en Breton woods cuando esas medidas se implantaron exitosamente. El sistema que tenemos ahora es el que definió @Zappa el dolar se matchea contra el oro, la plata, los tanques y todo lo que haya en EEUU.



¡¡ Estoy hecho todo un coñomista !!
Se lo debo todo al foro.


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Mar 2022)

Columna destruida de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Stepnoy (ya bajo el control de la RPD).


----------



## Nico (24 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ qué es la evidencia ? Que Rusia ha invadido un país europeo , asesinando a miles de personas inocentes y destruyendo ciudades .



Si Ucrania es "europea", *Rusia también lo es.*

Si Rusia no es "europea", *pues Ucrania TAMPOCO lo es !!*

Ucrania es parte de Rusia ( si lo prefieres *Rusia es parte de Ucrania* ) desde el *Siglo IX !!!* (el Rus de Kiev, hace 1200 años !!)


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

*Leópolis, en el oeste de Ucrania, recupera cierta normalidad.*
Aunque se ha ralentizado el flujo de trenes que llegan a Leópolis con gente que huye de la violencia, *la estación central de Leópolis todavía recibe diariamente una decena de convoyes con miles de personas*, procedentes no solo de Mariúpol, sino también de Zaporiyia, Jarkov, Lugansk o Kiev, informa la agencia EFE.

Para muchos, Leópolis es solo una escala antes de cruzar la frontera por Polonia -por donde ya han salido unos 3,5 millones de ucranianos en un mes- mientras que* unas 200.000 personas permanecen evacuadas en colegios, polideportivos y otros edificios públicos de la ciudad*. Fuera de los alrededores de la estación de tren -donde se mantienen las carpas de numerosas ONGs-, Leópolis se asemeja cada vez más a una ciudad normal, con mucho tráfico, todos sus establecimientos abiertos, las cafeterías llenas y sus ciudadanos recuperando su vida cotidiana, con la amenaza de la guerra cada vez más lejana, sin que las sirenas antiaéreas hayan sonado en las últimas 24 horas.

*"Sí, aquí ya hay vida normal, aunque las sirenas suenan alguna vez", indica a EFE Alina, una voluntaria de Cruz Roja. *El alcalde de Leópolis, Andrii Sadovyi, ha indicado que es importante que los negocios de la ciudad estén abiertos y la economía funcionando, para dar empleo a los miles de ucranianos del este que se refugian en la capital cultural de Ucrania.


----------



## Cosmopolita (24 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> "Según las informaciones disponibles, el ejército ruso ha deportado a unos 6.000 residentes de Mariúpol a campos de filtración en Rusia para usarlos como rehenes y ejercer presión política sobre Ucrania"



Rusia repite lo que hizo en Chechenia. Nada nuevo.



Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Señor X (24 Mar 2022)

Artigas dijo:


> "Possible Russian-Belarusian offensive actions"... Ridículo, véase dónde está Varsovia...
> 
> Me da la sensación que Polonia solamente entraría en Ucrania (vía cascos azules) con el acuerdo de Rusia. Caso contrario, Lukashenko mandaría tropas a Lvov (ir a Varsovia sería romper la baraja).
> 
> Ya cansan con lo del "reforzamiento del flanco este", de invertir en Defensa ellos mismos ni hablar, ¿no?



Mas les vale a las mujeres ucranianas que los cascos azules no entren, porque solo sirven para una cosa.


----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Cada día aparecen más razones para hacer lo que han hecho los rusos . Y las pruebas son contundentes. Lo del armamento biológico y sus experimentos con murciélagos y enfermedades terroríficas no hace sino afianzar más la posición de los rusos. El régimen ucraniano es un peligro para la Humanidad.



pues ya veremos que hacen en los laboratorios USA en marruecos y cual es el blanco al que apuntan


----------



## Dylan Leary (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

*Sánchez anuncia el envío de más armamento a Ucrania "en los próximos días" *










Última hora de la guerra en Ucrania, en directo: Sánchez anuncia el envío de más armamento a Ucrania "en los próximos días"


El presidente de EEUU, Joe Biden, que ha defendido que las fuerzas rusas están cometiendo crímenes de guerra en Ucrania, se encuentra en Europa, donde




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## frangelico (24 Mar 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Mas les vale a las mujeres ucranianas que los cascos azules no entren, porque solo sirven para una cosa.



Y cuidado con niñas y niños. Hubo un caso escandaloso de italianos violando a todo lo que levantaba tres palmos del suelo.


----------



## apocalippsis (24 Mar 2022)

*El Ministerio de Defensa estableció la participación del fondo del hijo de Biden en la financiación de laboratorios biológicos en Ucrania*
Hoy, 18:42
48



*La red de laboratorios biológicos de EE. UU. en Ucrania fue financiada por el fondo de inversión Rosemont Seneca Thornton y la Fundación Soros. Así lo afirmó el jefe de las tropas de protección radiológica, química y biológica de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, Igor Kirillov.*

Según documentos militares rusos, el trabajo se llevó a cabo en biolaboratorios en el territorio de Ucrania en interés del Pentágono, y fueron financiados por el fondo de inversión Rosemont Seneca, que fue dirigido por Hunter Biden, hijo del presidente estadounidense Joe Biden. Se establece que el fondo fue el contratista principal del Departamento de Defensa de los Estados Unidos.

(...) Se llama la atención sobre la participación en la financiación de estas actividades de estructuras cercanas al actual liderazgo de los EE. UU., en particular, el fondo de inversión Rosemont Seneca, que está dirigido por Hunter Biden.
- dijo Kirillov.

Como se estableció, la prioridad en la Ucrania de los Estados Unidos fue el estudio de un agente causal particularmente peligroso del ántrax y otros patógenos peligrosos. Además, los estadounidenses utilizaron militares ucranianos para probar drogas no probadas, cuyo uso está prohibido en los Estados Unidos.

La Duma estatal rusa reaccionó al informe de Kirillov y dijo que Joe Biden sabía sobre las actividades de su hijo en los Estados Unidos. La participación del presidente estadounidense en la creación de una red de laboratorios biológicos en Ucrania será considerada como un asunto prioritario por una comisión especial de investigación parlamentaria.

Nadie está involucrado en la creación de biolaboratorios en Ucrania, excepto el presidente estadounidense Joe Biden. Un fondo de inversión dirigido por su hijo Hunter Biden financió la investigación y la implementación del programa de guerra biológica de EE. UU. Obviamente, Joe Biden, tanto como padre como jefe de Estado, sabía de esta actividad.

- dijo el presidente de la Duma Estatal Vyacheslav Volodin.



https://topwar.ru/193925-minoborony-ustanovilo-prichastnost-fonda-syna-bajdena-k-finansirovaniju-biolaboratorij-na-ukraine.html


----------



## Bulldozerbass (24 Mar 2022)

Artigas dijo:


> "Possible Russian-Belarusian offensive actions"... Ridículo, véase dónde está Varsovia...
> 
> Me da la sensación que Polonia solamente entraría en Ucrania (vía cascos azules) con el acuerdo de Rusia. Caso contrario, Lukashenko mandaría tropas a Lvov (ir a Varsovia sería romper la baraja).
> 
> Ya cansan con lo del "reforzamiento del flanco este", de invertir en Defensa ellos mismos ni hablar, ¿no?




Creo que era Lavrov el que decía que si los polacos entraban en Ucrania inmediatamente entrarían los bielorrusos y se formaría una linea de chocque más o menos como la de abajo


----------



## Zappa (24 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Rusia repite lo que hizo en Chechenia. Nada nuevo.



Hace casi un mes, al poco de empezar esto, se decía en el foro que ni de coña Putin dejaría Ucrania como Grozny en la guerra de Chechenia.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Mar 2022)

¿Fuente? (Abrirse el cinturon y mirar dentro no vale)


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

Cuatro helicópteros K-52 rusos derribados de una tacada.






@MrDeeds1111 




45 minutes ago


 << Triple shock: "destruction" of 4 Ka-52 helicopters showed the 
Armed Forces of Ukraine >>




https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2022/03/zfnojikQ6LJBQJ6pPdC5_24_dd26bc471557f2cc96f822d230bd90d3_video_original.mp4

















Mr. Deeds


Triple shock: "destruction" of 4 Ka-52 helicopters showed the Armed Forces of Ukraine Not the media and bloggers, as we wrote earlier, but specifically the Arme




anonup.com





*¿ OTRA VEZ? DANDOLE A LOS DORITOS Y LA COCA COLA ?*


Not the media and bloggers, as we wrote earlier, but specifically the Armed Forces of Ukraine showed a recording of a

* computer game led by Deputy Defense Minister Anna Malyar,*
who used to be an expert in the "Battle of Psychics"





Shariy: "So, the Ministry of Defense of Ukraine has officially posted footage from the game Arma3 as confirmation of the masterful work of air defense in the Kherson region. 

This is some kind of new stage ().

This funny fake was launched under the wise leadership of Deputy Defense Minister Hanna Malyar.
 
  


​


----------



## arriondas (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Sí, vamos, que no te apetece.



Como el equipo de guerra electrónica que era un generador diésel, el Su-34, que era un Su-27 (piezas ucras), el Mi-24 que en realidad era ucraniano, el derribo de otro helicóptero que era un videojuego, el Armata que era otro blindado muy distinto, los APC "rusos" con camuflaje pixelado y una z puesta con Photoshop... ¿Qué culpa tengo de que los ucranianos y los del ejército del pájaro azul no sepan manipular?


----------



## Nico (24 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>




Seguro que es un croma. A mi me dijeron unos amigos ucranianos que los rusos ya no tienen más camiones, ni tanques, ni nada.


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)

Las fuerzas rusas al NW de Kiev son en su mayoría del Distrito Militar del Este y es probable que Chayko esté a cargo de intentar rodear Kiev desde el oeste. Esas fuerzas no están teniendo mucho éxito, así que no me sorprendería si Chayko sintiera la necesidad de ser más práctico.


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

*Rusia acusa al hijo de Joe Biden de financiar laboratorios biológicos en Ucrania.*
El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia ha acusado *al fondo de inversiones Rosemont Seneca Thornton, fundado por Hunter Biden, hijo del presidente de EEUU, y al Fondo Soros, de participar en la financiación de los supuestos laboratorios de armas biológicas en Ucrania* patrocinados por el Pentágono.

"Llama la atención la implicación de estructuras cercanas a la actual dirigencia de EEUU, en particular, del fondo de inversiones Rosemont Seneca, dirigido por Hunter Biden" en la financiación de estos laboratorios, ha dicho en rueda de prensa el teniente general Igor Kirílov.

Según el militar, quien ocupa el cargo de comandante de las Fuerzas de Protección Radiológica, Química y Biológica del Ejército ruso, los documentos hallados por Rusia durante su campaña en Ucrania "muestran el esquema de interacción de las instituciones estatales de EEUU con los laboratorios biológicos ucranianos". La acusación se produce precisamente cuando el secretario general de la OTAN ha advertido de que Moscú prepara un pretexto para emplear este tipo de armas.


----------



## kelden (24 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Rusia repite lo que hizo en Chechenia. Nada nuevo.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Esos serán azovitas ... van a hacer morcillas con ellos ....


----------



## apocalippsis (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## delhierro (24 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Rusia repite lo que hizo en Chechenia. Nada nuevo.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Joder, pues entonces en unos años habra duros guerreros de Novorrusia defendiendo a Moscu. 

En Mariupol hay infinitamente menos destrucción que en Grosny. La mayoria de los daños son por armas ligeras, no hay practicamente edificios altos en el suelo convertidos en escombros. Y es la ciudad donde hay más combates.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Mar 2022)

Vuelve a volver a granizar en Ucrania, y como otras veces viene la tormenta desde Sebastopol…


Los ejércitos de 7 generación se basan bastante en estos juguetes…los frentes clásicos ya no existen…


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Mar 2022)

Es un artículo político, no dan dato alguno sobre quienes son los torturados y quien los torturadores. Repito, un criminal armado con armas automáticas no se deja coger y atar a un arbol sin ofrecer resistencia, si ha entrado alguna vez al hilo de Siria sabrá que esas tácticas con habituales entre los rebanacuellos verdes y negros, claro que estos rebanacuellos son rubios y tienen bula.


----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

me pregunto que mentiras y presiones abra dicho y hecho hoy biden y la ques mala


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *Ucrania es un cebo para los europeos . El famoso convoy de 40 kilómetros de camiones destartalados que han sido bombardeados estos días con armas enviadas por los países europeos , es una declaración de guerra . Ha sido el casus belli .
> 
> 
> " Rusia " ahora tiene el derecho de bombardear a sus enemigos los europeos . Todo lo que pase a partir de ahora será atribuido a Putin.
> ...




Hay gente tan crédula que incluso se creyó que 2.000 soldados fueron a dormir en el suelo del capitolio en vez de que eso fuese una huelga de brazos caídos o la demostración de que no estaban de acuerdo con su movilización. 

Os tragáis el relato oficial aún sabiendo que los medios de información pertenecen a las mismas corporaciones que venden las armas y las vacunas. 

¿ a donde ha ido a parar todo lo que ha costado el coronavirus ? eso es lo que debería investigar este foro , no dejarse arrastrar por el relato para viejas . 

no son países ni personas sino organizaciones supranacionales que se apoderan del ejército de determinados países y lo usan para obtener beneficio.

Estáis muy acostumbrados a posicionaros como en los partidos de fútbol en los que necesariamente os vinculáis con un equipo porque sí . 

Putin pertenece al foro de Davos y a las corporaciones más importantes del planeta . no es un demente o un malvado como se quiere hacer creer como si esto fuese un juego de ordenador, una película del señor de los anillos o la guerra de las galaxias. 

El ejército de España actualmente está en manos de los jefes de Sánchez , de la misma manera que el ejército de los llamados Estados Unidos , está en manos diferentes que si no hubiesen dado el golpe de estado a Trump .










Impensables imágenes de miembros de la Guardia Nacional de EE.UU. durmiendo en el suelo del Capitolio


Los militares permanecen acuartelados en los pasillos del Capitolio desde la noche del martes




www.diariolibre.com


----------



## Artigas (24 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Outcomes of the emergency NATO summit dedicated to the war in Ukraine
> 
> ✅ Stoltenberg said that NATO will not send its troops to Ukraine so as not to enter into a direct conflict with the Russian Federation
> 
> ...



O sea, siguen igual, nada ha cambiado.

Militarmente, bajo las condiciones actuales, esto se acaba cuando los rusos le corten la cadena logística a los batallones ucranianos que están en el frente del Donbass. Esto pueden lograrlo tanto al Este como al Oeste del Dniéper.

Encima, bastante dudas tengo sobre la capacidad logística actual de los ucranianos, teniendo en cuenta que los rusos, a todas vistas, cuentan con una clara superioridad aérea, si es que no es ya supremacía aérea.

Ahora, los tiempos políticos son otra cosa...


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)

Las fuerzas rusas junto con la milicia de Donbass (DPR), invadieron hoy los principales edificios de la Brigada "Azov", en Mariupol. Cadáveres de nazis, esparcidos por todos los pisos, sin sobrevivientes. #ΠΟΛΕΜΟΣ_ΡΩΣΙΑΣ_ΟΥΚΡΑΝΙΑΣ #Ουκρανια #ΑΖΟΦ #συναυλια_ειρηνης


----------



## Gotthard (24 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> En cuanto a la energía, los líderes piden a los países productores de petróleo y gas que actúen de manera responsable y aumenten los suministros a los mercados internacionales.



No se si alguien ha tenido la curiosidad de seguir la agenda diplomatica de Putin y Lavrov desde lo de la invasión de Crimea allá por el 2015... casi no ha pisado ni europa, ni america del norte, ni oceania, pero se ha pegado un marathon de diplomacia por todos los paises asiaticos, africanos y latinoamericanos productores de gas y petroleo.

¿Y ahora ante la oportunidad de todos ellos de forrarse el riñon nos van a rebajar los precios?


----------



## kelden (24 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Seguro que es un croma. A mi me dijeron unos amigos ucranianos* que los rusos ya no tienen más camiones,* ni tanques, ni nada.



Han capturao ya más material que el que les han jodido ....


----------



## delhierro (24 Mar 2022)

Hace 2 noches estan embolsando a todos los rusos de Kiev. Hace 5 habian roto el cerco a Mariupol . Es un no parar.


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

*La OTAN activa sus propias defensas contra posibles ataques químicos y avisa a Moscú de que su uso tendrá "consecuencias"*
El secretario general de la OTAN ha advertido en rueda de prensa desde los cuarteles generales de que* Moscú prepara un pretexto para emplear armas "químicas, biológicas, radiológicas y nucleares"* y ha avisado al Kremlin de que si da ese paso, "cambiará totalmente la naturaleza del conflicto" y tendrá "grandes consecuencias".

*En la Alianza Atlántica hay temor a que un ataque de este tipo afecte no solo a la población ucraniana, sino que se extienda a otras partes de Europa y la contaminación llegue al territorio aliado*. Por ello, los aliados han activado ya los elementos de defensa de la OTAN ante estas amenazas, lo que supondrá desplegar efectivos de defensa adicionales especializados en los contingentes de la OTAN.


----------



## NEKRO (24 Mar 2022)

Uno que pasaba... dijo:


> La realidad es que a Rusia le gustaría ser parte de la UE seguramente, igual que pidieron en su día ser parte de la OTAN, pero eso no puede pasar, ¿sabes por qué?
> 
> Lo primero, que USA hace y deshace en Europa a su antojo. La influencia rusa haría perder fuerza a la americana, sobre todo teniendo mucho que ofrecer en materias primas, y eso a USA no le interesa. De primeras, cualquier materia prima que USA cobra a precio de diamante (como el gas licuado), dejaría de venderse, porque Rusia proveería a toda Europa.
> 
> ...



No. Rusia nunca a querido ser de la UE, el plan ruso era formar una coalición entre los dos bloques, con tratados de libre comercio y de seguridad.
Es decir una alianza total entre la Unión Europea y la Unión Euroasiatica, más la UE como alianza militar aliada a su vez con la Organización del Tratado de Seguridad Colectiva (OTSC). Eso nos hubiera convertido en la potencia, económica y militar más importante de la historia.


----------



## Mitrofán (24 Mar 2022)

........


frangelico dijo:


> Van a necesitar garantizarse los estrechos cooptando a Malasia o a Indonesia y a saber si estrechar relaciones con la India hasta el punto de una base en las Andaman. Y *con Pakistan intentarán moverlo más hacia su órbita para tener una salida al Índico cerca del Golfo unida por futuras autopistas y trenes con China vía Afganistán *eso dalo por seguro.



ya va para 40 años que la carretera del karakorum une directamente pakistan y china sin necesidad de dar una vuelta por el corredor walkhan afgano. el problema de meter por esas montañas una carretera es la estacionalidad, permanecen cerradas en invierno y durante el resto del año hay que repararlas casi ininterrumpidamente por los desprendimientos y la erosión del hielo. 
los pasos entre china y afganistán en el pamir están a 5000m, el más alto de la carretera del karakorum 4700m.


----------



## Zappa (24 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Ucrania es parte de Rusia ( si lo prefieres *Rusia es parte de Ucrania* ) desde el *Siglo IX !!!* (el Rus de Kiev, hace 1200 años !!)



Hay que tener cuidado con estas afirmaciones.

Los moros estuvieron en toda la península más tiempo del que llevamos sin ellos.

Se pasaron desde el 711 al 1492, poseyendo casi toda la península durante siglos, en la batalla de las Navas de Tolosa (1212) comenzó la pérdida de la hegemonía musulmana, pero estamos hablando de un total de 781 años de presencia en España (y Portugal)

Desde 1492 han pasado 530 años.

No sé si quedarán herederos "legales" del imperio Omeya, pero hay que tener cuidado con las cajas de Pandora estas de "esta tierra es mía", que luego la cosa termina así:


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Uyyy si, manda tanto como el secretario general de la ONU, lo mismo más o menos.



El tema es que podia haberse ido a llevar la vida relajada en el Banco central de noruega, y no


----------



## frangelico (24 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Hay que tener cuidado con estas afirmaciones.
> 
> Los moros estuvieron en toda la península más tiempo del que llevamos sin ellos.
> 
> ...



En León hace 1200 años que no están.


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Mar 2022)

_*Paris vaut bien une messe*_ ... luego ¿Mariupol bien vale un barco?


----------



## frangelico (24 Mar 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> ........
> 
> ya va para 40 años que la carretera del karakorum une directamente pakistan y china sin necesidad de dar una vuelta por el corredor walkhan afgano. el problema de meter por esas montañas una carretera es la estacionalidad, permanecen cerradas en invierno y durante el resto del año hay que repararlas casi ininterrumpidamente por los desprendimientos y la erosión del hielo.
> los pasos entre china y afganistán en el pamir están a 5000m, el más alto de la carretera del karakorum 4700m.



Claro. Ahí quieren hacer un ferrocarril moderno pero supongo que es un reto enorme. Aunque los chinos han llevado el tren al Tíbet ,que no era poco reto. Necesitan vías terrestres modernas de gran crecidas. Y Afganistán es el gran agujero ferroviario de Asia, al no tener tren se puede construir en ancho estándar, que otro problema en la zona es que India y Pakistan usan un ancho similar al nuestro, Rusia y sus antiguas repiblicas el ruso y China el estandar.


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)

en el mismo centro de Mariupol hoy. "Azov" y los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron expulsados de aquí por la noche. Como se prometió ayer, nadie fue hecho prisionero. Los cadáveres de nazis están en casi todos los pisos de los rascacielos… https://bit.ly/3urJzAF


----------



## Mitrofán (24 Mar 2022)

todavía no, pero dentro de 10 ó 15 años será ya imparable. (a lo mejor todo esto de ucrania y rusia no es más que una guerra vicaria para evitar lo inevitable.


----------



## coscorron (24 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Link?



Y que ... El G7 ya había dicho eso hace un mes porque el g7 son Alemanía, Canada, USA, UK, Japon, Francia e Italia ... Hace mucho que al G7 le hace falta renovarse si de verdad pretende tener en cuenta a los países que son potencia ...


----------



## Nico (24 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Hay que tener cuidado con estas afirmaciones.



Repasa el resto de la historia de Ucrania-Rusia. Yo señalé "desde cuando".

Además, entre árabes y europeos (tu ejemplo) hay diferencias sustanciales (étnicas, culturales, históricas) que *NO LAS HAY* entre "rusos" y "ucranianos".

Ucrania-Rusia es algo más similar a España-Cataluña, ante que tu ejemplo de "árabes-hispanos" en la Península.


----------



## explorador (24 Mar 2022)

La primera declaración sensata que se lee desde que empezó la invasión

diente por diente, ya esta bien cobardes


----------



## ProfeInsti (24 Mar 2022)

Las autoridades de Ucrania han confirmado este jueves que se ha llevado a cabo el primer intercambio de prisioneros con Rusia, aunque Moscú el miércoles dijo que se ya se habían producido dos intercambios. 
La vice primera ministra ucraniana, Irina Vereshchuk, ha anunciado que se ha entregado a "diez ocupantes capturados" a cambio de otros diez militares del Ejército de Ucrania, según informa la agencia de noticias UNIAN. 
Además, las autoridades ucranianas también han intercambiado a once marineros rusos, capturados de un barco hundido cerca de Odesa, por 19 marineros ucranianos.


----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Afortunadamente en este Foro tenemos compañeros de uno y otro lado de la perspectiva en este asunto. Si bien no somos equilibrados individualmente considerados, la "suma algebraica" de noticias y opiniones *permite un conjunto rico y equilibrado de información*.
> 
> Y obviando a los pocos (desequilibrados) que gustan poner gore en sus fotos, en general nos manejamos con bastante altura (no dije equilibrio y equidistancia, dije "altura"). Hasta creo que, salvando un mínimo de rispideces, ni siquiera podemos decir que haya insultos o agresiones.
> 
> ...



si te quieres enterar bien tienes que ver todos los videos de los chechenos, en ellos dan claves en el lenguaje de los derviches.


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Mar 2022)

⚡Hoy irrumpimos en el mismo centro de Mariupol. "Azov" y los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron expulsados de aquí por la noche.

Como se prometió ayer nadie fue hecho prisionero. Los cadáveres de los nazis se encuentran en casi todos los pisos de los edificios de gran altura.



Spoiler: +18


----------



## Mitrofán (24 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Claro. Ahí quieren hacer un ferrocarril moderno pero supongo que es un reto enorme. Aunque los chinos han llevado el tren al Tíbet ,que no era poco reto. Necesitan vías terrestres modernas de gran crecidas. Y Afganistán es el gran agujero ferroviario de Asia, al no tener tren se pierde construir ne ancho estándar, que otro PROBLEMA en la zona es que India y Pakistan usan un ancho similar al nuestro, Rusia y sus antiguas repiblicas el ruso y China el estandar.



como posible todo es posible; lo menos relevante es el ancho de vías


----------



## Mink (24 Mar 2022)

Se comenta que ha caido Mariupol y que los rusos no han hecho prisioneros.
Habrá que ver como cambian la narrativa de "putin esta perdiendo" a "putin gana pero muy despacio y muy mal".
A ver que pasa ahora


----------



## Epicii (24 Mar 2022)

Ya sabemos lo que hara Ucrania entonces...una bandera falsa con armas quimicas, y ya tenemos la 3ra


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

ARCHI

STORM




​

the storm is upon us​1202​1512​252​13852​john kennedy​1202​750​125​​
​


----------



## ProfeInsti (24 Mar 2022)

La misión de paz propuesta por Polonia sería el inicio "de la III Guerra Mundial", según el Presidente Bieloruso Lukashenko.


----------



## Nico (24 Mar 2022)

Esto de las "armas químicas" huele a una "false flag" *que están armando los yanquis para justificar el ingreso al conflicto*. Rusia ni ha mencionado (ni usado) "armas químicas" en este conflicto.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Mar 2022)

Bueno, cuando los chechenos se ponen a la faena los nazis que pueden salen corriendo como las liebres en la Mancha…los otros pues para vídeos gore en las fosas marianas…





ПолитРоссия


Онлайн-журнал о политике и обществе. Актуальный взгляд на реальные события, профессиональная аналитика и собственные расследования. Держим руку на пульсе событий. Читателей ПолитРоссии ждет только самая важная и интересная информация.




politros.com


----------



## kelden (24 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Repasa el resto de la historia de Ucrania-Rusia. Yo señalé "desde cuando".
> 
> Además, entre árabes y europeos (tu ejemplo) hay diferencias sustanciales (étnicas, culturales, históricas) que *NO LAS HAY* entre "rusos" y "ucranianos".
> 
> Ucrania-Rusia es algo más similar a España-Cataluña, ante que tu ejemplo de "árabes-hispanos" en la Península.



Como que no? Los ucranianos dicen que ellos son blancos escandinavos y los rusos una mezcla de mongoles y no se que más ....


----------



## mazuste (24 Mar 2022)

Estos civiles de Mariupol fueron evacuados por los militares rusos de los sótanos
donde los NeoNazis de Azov los tenían atrapados; luego fueron transportados 
a un lugar seguro en vehículos blindados.
Advertencia para los niños: Se habla en ruso en este vídeo. Publicado el 24/03.
Vía @vicktop55

vk.com/video404210594_456240517


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (24 Mar 2022)

Por cada soldado ucraniano muerto en Mariupol , estan cayendo del orden de 8 rusos


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Mar 2022)

Muchachos del batallón 503 de la Infantería de Marina intentaron escapar del cerco de Mariupol. Dicen que estuvieron cerca de lograrlo.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (24 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Si Ucrania es "europea", *Rusia también lo es.*
> 
> Si Rusia no es "europea", *pues Ucrania TAMPOCO lo es !!*
> 
> Ucrania es parte de Rusia ( si lo prefieres *Rusia es parte de Ucrania* ) desde el *Siglo IX !!!* (el Rus de Kiev, hace 1200 años !!)



Occidente quiere reescribir la historia incluso antes de haber ganado la guerra.
Empiezo a plantearme muy seriamente que la historia pasada cercana sea en realidad tan falsa como los jovenes deportistas muertos de covid.


----------



## Nico (24 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Por cada soldado ucraniano muerto en Mariopul, estan cayendo del orden de 8 rusos



Te quedas corto, supongo que te faltó un "0" y quisiste poner "80". Seamos fieles a la verdad compañero !!


----------



## Gotthard (24 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Los pueblos que olvidan su historia están condenados a repetirla.



Si miras las acciones y declaraciones desde que empezó esto, Polonia va directa al desastre por 4ª vez en 150 años.


----------



## frangelico (24 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Esto de las "armas químicas" huele a una "false flag" *que están armando los yanquis para justificar el ingreso al conflicto*. Rusia ni ha mencionado (ni usado) "armas químicas" en este conflicto.



Aparte de que su utilidad sería discutible.


----------



## Rain dog (24 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Esto de las "armas químicas" huele a una "false flag" *que están armando los yanquis para justificar el ingreso al conflicto*. Rusia ni ha mencionado (ni usado) "armas químicas" en este conflicto.



Si los amos quieren que el Golem yanqui y sus mamporreros entre en la guerra, se inventarán cualquier gilipollez, y la masa lo creerá.

Será obvio y burdo, porque con una mano te manipulan, y con la otra te muestran lo que están haciendo.

Si tú no te enteras porque eres gilipollas, culpa tuya.


----------



## Epicii (24 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Esto de las "armas químicas" huele a una "false flag" *que están armando los yanquis para justificar el ingreso al conflicto*. Rusia ni ha mencionado (ni usado) "armas químicas" en este conflicto.



Obama también puso las armas químicas como linea roja en Siria...

después de una llamada a Putin, se tranquilizo...

una cosa es mandar soldados a morir al frente, y otra que ellos, la elite, mueran en el fuego nuclear.


----------



## Rain dog (24 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Si miras las acciones y declaraciones desde que empezó esto, Polonia va directa al desastre por 4ª vez en 150 años.



Bueno, Francia se suicidó en el siglo XIX, y hasta hoy. No van a ser los polacos mejores.


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Mar 2022)

Un vehículo blindado ucraniano KrAZ Spartan destruido por un disparo de tanque.

Foto: Andrey Filatov.


----------



## delhierro (24 Mar 2022)

Mariupol , más prisioneros.


----------



## Zappa (24 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Si miras las acciones y declaraciones desde que empezó esto, Polonia va directa al desastre por 4ª vez en 150 años.



Diría que confían demasiado en que si la cosa se pone fea, el Amigo Americano pondrá a todos los Marines a defender Polonia de forma exclusiva.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (24 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Te quedas corto, supongo que te faltó un "0" y quisiste poner "80". Seamos fieles a la verdad compañero !!



Debes de ser deficiente, acaso no sabes lo duro que es combatir en ciudad?


----------



## kelden (24 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Esto de las "armas químicas" huele a una "false flag" *que están armando los yanquis para justificar el ingreso al conflicto*. Rusia ni ha mencionado (ni usado) "armas químicas" en este conflicto.



Joder ..... que los yankis no van a asomar el morro pase lo que pase. Si Putin captura a todas las ukras y las vende como esclavas a las tribus siberianas y a korea del norte, pues vendidas ..... 

A ver ... la intención de USA es sumar paises y paises a su bando. Y creen que una forma de conseguirlo es difundir esos bulos. De todas formas, después de las incubadoras de Kuwait y las armas de Saddam ya nadie se cree ni una palabra de ellos. El que les hace caso es porque cree que le conviene.


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Mar 2022)

Biden: si Ucrania debería sacrificar algo de territorio en nombre de un acuerdo: depende de Kiev decidir.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (24 Mar 2022)

Para los americanos esto es un WIN WIN, los soviéticos matandose entre ellos, ni en los mejores sueños de Reagan


----------



## Gotthard (24 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Consequences of the meeting with the "Russian world"
> 
> This is Nina from Kharkov. She is a professional pharmacist. Before the shelling and bombing of Ukrainian cities by the invaders, she worked in the pharmacy "9.1.1".
> 
> The West World must see the truth about Russian aggression.



Pobre mujer. ¿Que es eso verde que lleva? ¿Un producto para sanar heridas que no conozco?


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Como el equipo de guerra electrónica que era un generador diésel, el Su-34, que era un Su-27 (piezas ucras), el Mi-24 que en realidad era ucraniano, el derribo de otro helicóptero que era un videojuego, el Armata que era otro blindado muy distinto, los APC "rusos" con camuflaje pixelado y una z puesta con Photoshop... ¿Qué culpa tengo de que los ucranianos y los del ejército del pájaro azul no sepan manipular?





No sabes qué coño ha sido pero descartado un misil.

Por qué?

Porque te escocería terriblemente reconocerlo.

Punto.


----------



## Inkalus (24 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> La primera declaración sensata que se lee desde que empezó la invasión
> 
> diente por diente, ya esta bien cobardes



Lo dice el presidente de UN PAIS CRIMINAL Y ASESINO que invadio un pais con la excusa de las "armas de destrucción masiva" que jamás aparecieron ni jamás apareceran, mira que era gorda la mentira que ni se arriesgaron a falsificar las pruebas. 

Pais CRMINAL Y ASESINO que se ha aliado con los peores dictadores ha promovido el asesinado de disidentes politicos y golpes de estado en todo el globo. Pero que pais de grandisimos hijos de puta.


----------



## frangelico (24 Mar 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Obama también puso las armas químicas como linea roja en Siria...
> 
> después de una llamada a Putin, se tranquilizo...
> 
> una cosa es mandar soldados a morir al frente, y otra que ellos, la elite, mueran en el fuego nuclear.



Y UsA seguro que no las ha usado. El agente naranja era Fanta . Por no hablar de los proyectiles con uranio de los A-10, eso estará matando durante muchos años.


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

*Sánchez respalda que la OTAN envíe más armas a Ucrania para su defensa.*
El presidente del Gobierno español, Pedro Sánchez, *ha respaldado que la OTAN siga enviando más armas a Ucrania para que este país pueda ejercer su derecho a la legítima defensa ante Rusia*.

Sánchez ha apoyado que prosiga ese envío de armamento en su intervención en la cumbre extraordinaria de la OTAN celebrada en Bruselas para analizar la evolución de la guerra en Ucrania. Ante el resto de líderes de la Alianza, entre ellos el presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, y en una sesión desarrollada a puerta cerrada, el jefe del Ejecutivo español *ha recalcado la necesidad de seguir apoyando a Ucrania con material militar y humanitario* para que pueda ejercer su derecho a la legítima defensa.

Fuentes españolas informaron de que Sánchez consideró que la colaboración entre la OTAN y la Unión Europea en esta crisis está siendo excelente y muestra el camino para seguir haciendo frente a futuras amenazas a la seguridad.


----------



## bigmaller (24 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Borrell ahora tambien es analista geoestrategico.
> 
> Que tio mas listo. Parece forero.
> [





Fígaro dijo:


> Sí, vamos, que no te apetece.



Que no es que apetezca o deje de apetecer. Si metes un tochka ahi de 500kg de he o frangmentario no queda nada a 100 metros a la redonda siendo generoso. Parece que hay videos.... Callate ya joder.


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Mar 2022)

Mariupol


----------



## Zappa (24 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Esto de las "armas químicas" huele a una "false flag" *que están armando los yanquis para justificar el ingreso al conflicto*. Rusia ni ha mencionado (ni usado) "armas químicas" en este conflicto.



EEUU no entra en este conflicto con sus tropas NI DE PUTA COÑA.

La idea de que se van a jugar el holocausto nuclear por Europa es irrisoria.

Lo que quieren es echar más leña al fuego y que NUNCA se extinga, a ser posible.

Han vuelto a la retórica de la guerra fría (nosotros hombres libres, ellos, LA HORDA) y están felices con ella. Vivían de puta madre contra la URSS y era muy fácil aglutinar toda la población tras el terrible enemigo.

Ellos nos defenderán... con sanciones, ayuda militar, propaganda, quejas en la ONU... pero no van a mandar a los marines a pelear por Europa.

No creo que Rusia ataque a la OTAN tampoco. Lo habría hecho ya, es obvio que estamos ayudando a sus enemigos, pero de momento...


----------



## Mongolo471 (24 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pobre mujer. ¿Que es eso verde que lleva? ¿Un producto para sanar heridas que no conozco?



Me recuerda a los desinfectantes que le echan a los animales, igualmente, tiene la cara destrozada. Su ojo derecho se ha llevado la peor parte, espero que le vaya bien.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

*
ARCHI
*
*STORM*




​

the storm is upon us​1202​1512​252​13852​john kennedy​1202​750​125​​

​


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (24 Mar 2022)

Ucrania pide que la OTAN tome medidas que la OTAN no quiere tomar, porque escalaría a guerra total.
Ucrania insiste día sí y día también, aún siendo conscientes de ello. 

Y de repente un día, la OTAN (Biden) dice que actuará “ si ocurre X evento”.

Dicho lo anterior, ¿No es interesante para Ucrania que dicho “evento X” ocurra?

welcome to the danger zone


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

*La mitad de los niños de Ucrania han abandonado su hogar desde que comenzó la invasión de Rusia.*
Más de la mitad de los niños ucranianos han tenido que abandonar sus hogares desde que Rusia lanzó su invasión el 24 de febrero, *bien para tratar de buscar seguridad en otras zonas de Ucrania o para cruzar a países vecinos*, según el Fondo de Naciones Unidas para la Infancia (UNICEF). La directora ejecutiva de UNICEF, Catherine Russell, ha asegurado que "la guerra ha causado uno de los desplazamientos de niños y niñas a gran escala más rápidos desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial", un "macabro hito" que amenaza con lastrar a las generaciones futuras.

*"Es una situación que no habíamos visto antes, no en la historia reciente"*, ha lamentado un portavoz de la agencia, James Elder, en declaraciones a la cadena CNN. "Es abrumador", ha declarado, temeroso de lo que aún está por llegar "si no para la guerra, si no paran los ataques indiscriminados" sobre la población.


----------



## Roedr (24 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Si miras las acciones y declaraciones desde que empezó esto, Polonia va directa al desastre por 4ª vez en 150 años.



Vaya, es como si estuviera gobernada por el PSOE durante 150 años.


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Mar 2022)

La Milicia Popular de la LPR expulsó al enemigo del pueblo de Novoaleksandrovka, cerca de la ciudad de Popasnaya. El enemigo ha sufrido grandes pérdidas y las tropas avanzan.

@anna_noticias


----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

Artigas dijo:


> O sea, siguen igual, nada ha cambiado.
> 
> Militarmente, bajo las condiciones actuales, esto se acaba cuando los rusos le corten la cadena logística a los batallones ucranianos que están en el frente del Donbass. Esto pueden lograrlo tanto al Este como al Oeste del Dniéper.
> 
> ...



no te lo discuto, a mi hay algo que me mosquea y es el ultimatun ruso sobre las ciudades, me da a mi que tiene algo muy gordo preparado a lo mejor hasta es verdad lo que dice SNB de que la guera se acaba en 15 dias ojala


----------



## coscorron (24 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Ucrania pide que la OTAN tome medidas que la OTAN no quiere tomar, porque escalaría a guerra total.
> Ucrania insiste día sí y día también, aún siendo conscientes de ello.
> 
> Y de repente un día, la OTAN (Biden) dice que actuará “ si ocurre X evento”.
> ...



Siguen pensando que lo peor no puede pasar y siguen apostando con tu vida y la mía a que los rusos totalmente arrinconados, arruinados y desesperados no se jugaran la última carta ...


----------



## Zappa (24 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pobre mujer. ¿Que es eso verde que lleva? ¿Un producto para sanar heridas que no conozco?



Creo que es esto:









Brilliant green (dye) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Dice:

*"En Rusia y Ucrania (y gran parte del resto de la antigua Unión Soviética), la solución alcohólica diluida de color verde brillante se vende como un antiséptico tópico, también conocido con el nombre en latín solutio viridis nitentis spirituosa y el nombre coloquial ruso de zelyonka (зелёнка , lit. 'cosa verde' en ruso), que es zelenka (зеленка) en ucraniano."*


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Mar 2022)

Armas incautadas a las tropas ucranianas. región de Járkov.

Fuente - Lostarmore


----------



## apocalippsis (24 Mar 2022)

Salio un combatiente español diciendo que los chechenos son los mas dificiles de matar, creo que despues iran para jarkov.


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Mar 2022)

Dicen que se han lanzado 8 misiles kalibr desde Sebastopol


----------



## Henri Dunant (24 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pobre mujer. ¿Que es eso verde que lleva? ¿Un producto para sanar heridas que no conozco?



Parece la pintura esa que les ponen en la cara .


----------



## piru (24 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pobre mujer. ¿Que es eso verde que lleva? ¿Un producto para sanar heridas que no conozco?



Es la mercromina rusa: Zelyonka


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Mar 2022)

Las unidades básicas de asalto antes de entrar a limpiar la zona…muy efectivas frente a los mercenarios de la OTAN…


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Mar 2022)

Más de Mariupol


----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Esto de las "armas químicas" huele a una "false flag" *que están armando los yanquis para justificar el ingreso al conflicto*. Rusia ni ha mencionado (ni usado) "armas químicas" en este conflicto.



haran uso de los cascos blancos 2.0


----------



## Salamandra (24 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> La primera declaración sensata que se lee desde que empezó la invasión
> 
> diente por diente, ya esta bien cobardes



Si esos contratos no son un robo a mano armada que tenga que pagarse en Europa y seguidamente bloquear la cuanta para no poder usarse.

La cosa debiera ir en la legislacion interna rusa.

Pagas en dolares o euros dentro de Rusia y ellos los reconvierten y listo.

Haciendo una ley en su legislacion que pago que se reciba por gas de tal o cual el banco receptor tiene la obligación de hacer tal.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (24 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Hay que tener cuidado con estas afirmaciones.
> 
> Los moros estuvieron en toda la península más tiempo del que llevamos sin ellos.
> 
> ...



Si un musulmán puede reclamar Al-Andalus apoyándose en hechos ocurridos hace 530 años, otros pueden hacer lo mismo con hechos de hace 1300, ¿donde está el límite temporal para hacer reclamaciones de este tipo?.

Un moro lógicamente arrimará el ascua a su sardina, pero los que no lo somos podemos razonar igual que ellos, y decir que nuestros antepasados ( al igual que nosotros herederos culturalmente de los pueblos pre-romanos y de los romanos) ya estaban aquí antes del 711 y que recuperamos por la fuerza lo que había sido conquistado por la fuerza , tal y como explicaron los Reyes Católicos al sultán de Egipto, que en una carta les pedía no entrar en guerra con el reino de Granada. 

Y en muchas zonas de la península estuvieron muy poco tiempo, hacia el 750 en la meseta norte no vivía ningún musulmán al norte del Duero....después de la rebelión de los bereberes en el 740 y pico ya que no les gustaron las tierras que les dieron los árabes y los sirios .


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

*La OTAN anuncia más apoyo a Ucrania: sistemas antimisiles, antitanques y drones.*
*"La Alianza está proporcionando sistemas antimisiles, antitanques y drones" a Ucrania*, ha asegurado este jueves Jens Stoltenberg tras la cumbre de la OTAN que se ha celebrado en Bruselas.

El secretario general ha citado otros ámbitos de asistencia al país invadido: *ayuda humanitaria, apoyo en ciberseguridad, y también frente a posibles ataques con armas radiológicas, nucleares, químicas y biológicas*, contra las que se facilitan medios para la gestión de crisis y descontaminación.


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Mar 2022)

Novoaleksandrovka liberada.
Es absolutamente imposible entender por dónde pasa la línea del frente en la propia Popasna.


----------



## Roedr (24 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Salio un combatiente español diciendo que los chechenos son los mas dificiles de matar, creo que despues iran para jarkov.



Pa'mear y no echar gota. Los chechenos racialmente son blancos versión cúspide de la pirámide caucásica, probablamente con CI mayor que la mayoría de los europeos, y culturalmente moros versión animales yihadistas. Vamos que si te encuentras con ellos tienes pocas chances.


----------



## Evangelion (24 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Armas incautadas a las tropas ucranianas. región de Járkov.
> 
> Fuente - Lostarmore
> Ver archivo adjunto 998124
> ...



Vamos la primera foto es una captura de un club de caza, no de un unidad militar....
No seáis ridículos.


----------



## crocodile (24 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> La misión de paz propuesta por Polonia sería el inicio "de la III Guerra Mundial", según el Presidente Bieloruso Lukashenko.



Polacos de MIERDA


----------



## Zappa (24 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Si un musulmán puede reclamar Al-Andalus apoyándose en hechos ocurridos hace 530 años, otros pueden hacer lo mismo con hechos de hace 1300, ¿donde está el límite temporal para hacer reclamaciones de este tipo?



He aquí la pregunta del millón.
No tengo ni puta idea, la verdad.
Putin si que parece que lo tiene claro, no obstante.


----------



## Artigas (24 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> no te lo discuto, a mi hay algo que me mosquea y es el ultimatun ruso sobre las ciudades, me da a mi que tiene algo muy gordo preparado a lo mejor hasta es verdad lo que dice SNB de que la guera se acaba en 15 dias ojala



Es que lo único que cambiaría algo sería una intervención externa, ya sea en Ucrania o en la propia Rusia. Y hasta ahora, ni atisbo de ella (y ojalá que no la haya).


----------



## frangelico (24 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Si un musulmán puede reclamar Al-Andalus apoyándose en hechos ocurridos hace 530 años, otros pueden hacer lo mismo con hechos de hace 1300, ¿donde está el límite temporal para hacer reclamaciones de este tipo?.
> 
> Un moro lógicamente arrimará el ascua a su sardina, pero los que no lo somos podemos razonar igual que ellos, y decir que nuestros antepasados ( al igual que nosotros herederos culturalmente de los pueblos pre-romanos y de los romanos) ya estaban aquí antes del 711 y que recuperamos por la fuerza lo que había sido conquistado por la fuerza , tal y como explicaron los Reyes Católicos al sultán de Egipto, que en una carta les pedía no entrar en guerra con el reino de Granada.
> 
> Y en muchas zonas de la península estuvieron muy poco tiempo, hacia el 750 en la meseta norte no vivía ningún musulmán al norte del Duero....después de la rebelión de los bereberes en el 740 y pico ya que no les gustaron las tierras que les dieron los árabes y los sirios .



Cuando hay gente viva que ha presenciado el cambio ya se puede pensar en cuestionar la legitimidad de la frontera. Y el Este está en ese caso en muchos límites . Hace poco murió un tío mío nacido en 1914, cuando el nació nadie hablaba de Ucrania ni de Yugoslavia y Kalimingrado se llamaba Königsberg siendo el ya un señor .


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Mar 2022)

Grandes explosiones cerca de Dnipro


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

Ande andará Antonio....


----------



## pgas (24 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y UsA seguro que no las ha usado. El agente naranja era Fanta . Por no hablar de los proyectiles con uranio de los A-10, eso estará matando durante muchos años.



la basura anglocabrona no tiene escrúpulos en usar cualquier arma prohibida, pero la principal siempre es, ha sido y será la mentira 


*Estados Unidos financia la investigación sobre la guerra biológica: una afirmación absurda, ¿verdad?*

*Jon Rappoport* 21 de marzo de 2022







_Los portavoces del gobierno de EE. UU., insistiendo en que Estados Unidos nunca establecería, poseería o financiaría laboratorios de investigación de guerra biológica en Ucrania.
Y nunca mentiría sobre el tema—
Insistir en que el historial de Estados Unidos está limpio:
y sus motivos puros como la nieve caída—_

Así que eso es todo, ¿verdad? Caso cerrado.
Bueno, qué tal esto para el historial:
EE. UU. envía materiales y tecnología de guerra biológica, química y nuclear a una nación extranjera.
Luego amenaza con invadir esa nación porque posee armas de destrucción masiva (ADM).
Los inspectores viajan a esa nación.
Los inspectores informan que no pueden encontrar pruebas concluyentes de armas de destrucción masiva.
Estados Unidos invade esa nación de todos modos. Guerra.
“Bueno, sabíamos que tenían armas de destrucción masiva porque les enviamos armas de destrucción masiva”.

¿Cómo es eso de una situación insana y un crimen de guerra?
La nación extranjera es, por supuesto, Irak. Y George W Bush lanzó la guerra en 2003, con la aprobación del Congreso.

Si el gobierno federal de esa nación, AMÉRICA, le dijera, en 2022, CUALQUIER COSA sobre laboratorios de guerra biológica o armas de destrucción masiva, ¿les creería?

Aquí hay una historia extraña, retorcida y grotesca de los EE.UU. suministrando armas de destrucción masiva a Saddam Hussein. Lo escribí y publiqué en 2016.
Dondequiera que aparezca o esté implícita la palabra "virus", ahora pretendo que signifique "suero que contiene muchos compuestos, algunos de los cuales son moderadamente tóxicos, pero no virus probados".
Sin embargo, hay muchas otras armas de destrucción masiva. Y por cierto, ¿uno de los proveedores americanos? EL CDC. LOS CENTROS DE EE.UU. PARA EL CONTROL DE ENFERMEDADES. Puede que hayas escuchado sobre ellos.
Aquí vamos.
*
En 1975, Estados Unidos firmó un tratado internacional que prohibía la producción, el uso y el almacenamiento de armas biológicas. Lo mismo para las armas químicas, en 1993. Otro tratado.
Aquí hay una cita del Washington Post (4/9/13), _"Cuando EE. UU. miró hacia otro lado con respecto a las armas químicas_ : ... *Las administraciones de Ronald Reagan y George HW Bush autorizaron la venta a Irak de numerosos artículos... químicos y virus biológicos mortales, como el ántrax y la peste bubónica…*”

Entre 1985 y 1989, una firma estadounidense 501C3, American Type Culture Collection, envió a Irak hasta 70 envíos de varios agentes de guerra biológica, incluidas 21 cepas de ántrax.

Entre 1984 y 1989, los CDC (Centros para el Control de Enfermedades) enviaron a Irak al menos 80 agentes de guerra biológica diferentes, incluidos el toxoide botulínico, el virus del dengue y el antígeno y anticuerpo del Nilo Occidental.
Esta información sobre la Colección Estadounidense de Cultivos Tipo y los CDC proviene de un informe, _“Programa de Armas Biológicas de Irak”,_ preparado por el Centro James Martin para Estudios de No Proliferación (CNS).

Luego tenemos un artículo completo de William Blum en el Progressive de abril de 1998 llamado _“Anthrax for Export”. _Blum cita un informe del Senado de 1994 que confirma que, en este período de tiempo de 1985-1989, los envíos estadounidenses de ántrax y otros agentes de guerra biológica a Irak fueron autorizados por... redoble de tambores, sonido de platillos... el Departamento de Comercio de EE. UU.

Blum cita del informe del Senado: “Estos materiales biológicos no fueron atenuados ni debilitados y eran capaces de reproducirse. Más tarde se supo que estos microorganismos exportados por los Estados Unidos eran idénticos a los que los inspectores de las Naciones Unidas encontraron y retiraron del programa de guerra biológica iraquí”.
Este informe del Senado de 1994 también indica que EE. UU. exportó a Irak los precursores de los agentes de guerra química, los planes reales para las instalaciones de producción química y de guerra biológica y el equipo de llenado de ojivas químicas. Las exportaciones continuaron hasta al menos el 28 de noviembre de 1989.

Blum enumera algunos otros agentes de guerra biológica que Estados Unidos envió a Irak. Histoplasma Capsulatum, Brucella Melitensis, Clostridium Perfringens, Clostridium tetani, así como E. coli, diversos materiales genéticos, ADN humano y bacteriano.

Blum señala también que un informe del Pentágono de 1994 descartó cualquier conexión entre todos estos agentes de bioguerra y la Enfermedad de la Guerra del Golfo. Pero el investigador que dirigió ese estudio, Joshua Lederberg, era en realidad un director de la firma estadounidense que había proporcionado la mayor cantidad de material de guerra biológica a Irak en la década de 1980: la American Type Culture Collection.

Newsday reveló que el director ejecutivo de American Type Culture Collection era miembro del Comité Asesor Técnico del Departamento de Comercio de EE. UU. Mira, el Departamento de Comercio tuvo que autorizar y aprobar todas esas exportaciones de agentes de guerra biológica realizadas por la Colección Americana de Cultivos Tipo. ¿Obtiene la imagen?

Ahora bien, en cuanto a otras empresas estadounidenses que comerciaron con agentes de bioguerra o guerra química en Irak —todas esas ventas habían sido aprobadas por el gobierno de Estados Unidos—, los nombres de estas empresas figuran en los registros de las audiencias del Senado de 1992, _“Política de exportación de Estados Unidos hacia Irak previa”. to Iraq's Invasion of Kuwait”, Informe del Senado 102-996, Comité del Senado sobre Banca, Vivienda y Asuntos Urbanos, 102º Congreso, Segunda Sesión (27 de octubre de 1992)_ :
Mouse Master (Georgia), Sullaire Corp (Charlotte, Carolina del Norte), Pure Aire (Charlotte, Carolina del Norte), Posi Seal (Conn.), Union Carbide (Conn.), Evapco (Maryland), BDM Corp (Virginia), Spectra Física (California).
Hay una docena más.

Esto también del artículo de Blum: “Un gran número de empresas estadounidenses suministraron a Irak computadoras especializadas, láseres, equipos de prueba y análisis, y otros instrumentos y hardware vitales para la fabricación de armas nucleares, misiles y sistemas de lanzamiento. Las computadoras, en particular, juegan un papel clave en el desarrollo de armas nucleares. Computadoras avanzadas hacen factible evitar la realización de explosiones de pruebas nucleares, preservando así el secreto del programa. Las audiencias del Senado de 1992 implicaron [a Hewlett Packard, Palo Alto, CA, entre otros]”.
Hewlett Packard dijo que el destinatario de sus envíos, Saad 16, era una especie de escuela en Irak. Pero en 1990, el Wall St. Journal declaró que Saad 16 era un “complejo [iraquí] de última generación fuertemente fortificado para la construcción de aeronaves, el diseño de misiles y, casi con certeza, la investigación de armas nucleares”.

Si revisa y piensa en todos estos envíos de armas de destrucción masiva de EE. UU. a Irak, comprenderá que había muchos funcionarios y empleados corporativos de EE. UU. que sabían de ellos. Supe de ellos entonces, en la década de 1980, y se supo de ellos más tarde, durante 2 guerras estadounidenses en Irak, cuando los soldados estadounidenses fueron enviados a Irak y podrían haber estado expuestos a las armas bioquímicas.
Y estos funcionarios y empleados no dijeron nada.
Los funcionarios de los CDC y el Departamento de Comercio no dijeron nada. La gente de la American Type Culture Collection no dijo nada. La gente del Pentágono, la CIA y la NSA no dijeron nada. Los presidentes no dijeron nada. Los empleados de las corporaciones que suministraban gérmenes y productos químicos no dijeron nada.

Está claro que el gobierno de EE. UU. envió esas armas bioquímicas a Irak para ayudarlo en su guerra contra Irán. Y sí, Irak usó armas químicas contra Irán, y también contra los kurdos iraquíes. Quizá recuerden que, mucho después, el gobierno estadounidense repitió una y otra vez: “Sadam usó armas químicas contra los kurdos, su propio pueblo”, como motivo para atacar Irak.

Entonces, ¿hay algún límite más allá del cual el gobierno de EE. UU. no iría a fomentar la guerra, a hacer la guerra?
Esa es una pregunta retórica.

—fin de mi artículo de 2016—
*
AHORA, en 2022, cuando los portavoces proclamen que el gobierno de EE. UU. es inocente de todos los cargos relacionados con las armas de destrucción masiva bioquímicas y nucleares, ¿se supone que debemos creerles?
¿En serio?
¿Y se supone que debemos tener fe en los CDC con respecto a COVID, cuando los CDC eran uno de los proveedores de Saddam?
*
Trad Goo


----------



## apocalippsis (24 Mar 2022)

Este te lo explica, los japos y su "sarna con gusto no pica",

*Pagos de gas en rublos: Japón no entiende cómo implementar la intención de Rusia*
Hoy, 12:57
165




Ayer, 23 de marzo, en respuesta a las sanciones vigentes contra nuestro país, el presidente Vladimir Putin tomó una decisión histórica . Ahora todos los países incluidos en la lista de enemigos de Rusia (ya hay 48 de ellos) pagarán el gas que se les suministra en rublos.

Muchos estados de la lista anterior ya han expresado su descontento. En particular, el Ministerio de Finanzas de Japón declaró que no entiende la esencia de la intención de Rusia y no tiene idea de cómo se implementará.

Vale la pena recordar que hoy Tokio consume el 7,2% de todas nuestras exportaciones de gas. Así, la decisión de nuestro presidente tendrá el impacto más directo en la Tierra del Sol Naciente.

En cuanto al malentendido de la esencia de la intención, el Tokio oficial debería haber recordado las sanciones impuestas contra Rusia, incluso por el propio Japón. En particular, la congelación de las reservas internacionales rusas, que de la noche a la mañana privó a nuestro país del acceso a la mayor parte de las divisas disponibles.

*Ahora los países hostiles tendrán que abrir cuentas en nuestros bancos y formar reservas en rublos, que luego se utilizarán para pagar nuestras materias primas y productos. Lo más probable es que el asunto no se limite al gas.*

Vale la pena agregar que la decisión de ayer de nuestro presidente no solo aumentará la dependencia de los "socios extranjeros" de Rusia, limitando su potencial de sanciones, sino que también fortalecerá la posición del rublo en el mercado mundial.

Los japoneses, en lugar de quejarse de la situación actual y esperar la ayuda de socios internacionales, deberían pensar por qué terminaron en la lista de estados hostiles a Rusia. Sin embargo, es poco probable que Tokio pueda sacar conclusiones "adecuadas".



https://topwar.ru/193908-raschety-za-gaz-v-rubljah-v-japonii-ne-ponimajut-kak-realizovat-namerenie-rossii.html


----------



## capitán almeida (24 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ⚡Hoy irrumpimos en el mismo centro de Mariupol. "Azov" y los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron expulsados de aquí por la noche.
> 
> Como se prometió ayer nadie fue hecho prisionero. Los cadáveres de los nazis se encuentran en casi todos los pisos de los edificios de gran altura.
> 
> ...



Bienvenidos al infierno hijos de satanás


----------



## Roedr (24 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ande andará Antonio....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 998140



Detrás de Orban, no? hehe


----------



## Zappa (24 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ande andará Antonio....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 998140






*Antoñito el fantástico.*


----------



## arriondas (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> No sabes qué coño ha sido pero descartado un misil.
> 
> Por qué?
> 
> ...



Si no sabes cómo es el efecto de un misilazo, no es mi culpa. Te lo acaban de decir.


----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> EEUU no entra en este conflicto con sus tropas NI DE PUTA COÑA.
> 
> La idea de que se van a jugar el holocausto nuclear por Europa es irrisoria.
> 
> ...



de todos modos esta vez en nuestro pais se han pasado, con la excusa del conflicto, las subidas de precios brutales y otras historias, las manipulaciones que ya son demasiado burdas etc.. poco le queda este gobierno los de potemos que tiene mas vida en la calle ya se han koskado del tema y plantena dimitir y abandonar al gobierno para no sufrir el desgaste, pero si firmas un pacto satanico de gobernacion te jodes.

con este panorama de inflaccion paro hulegas conflictos generalizados veremos que ladrones servidores de USA gana las elecciones


----------



## NPI (24 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Polonia, calienta que sales...
> 
> _Así renace el nazismo 2022.03.23: En Polonia se demolió ayer un obelisco de 5 metros de altura con una inscripción en polaco y ruso:
> 
> ...



*"Quien olvida su historia está condenado a repetirla"* = *República de Polonia 2022*


----------



## Nico (24 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Debes de ser deficiente, acaso no sabes lo duro que es combatir en ciudad?




Suerte que te tenemos a ti con tus datos "oficiales" para darnos las cifras precisas.


----------



## kelden (24 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Ucrania pide que la OTAN tome medidas que la OTAN no quiere tomar, porque escalaría a guerra total.
> Ucrania insiste día sí y día también, aún siendo conscientes de ello.
> 
> Y de repente un día, la OTAN (Biden) dice que actuará “ si ocurre X evento”.
> ...



USA no va a entrar nunca en Ucrania. No puede. No es que no quieran, no pueden. Y no por la amenaza nuclear. No veo yo forma de que consigan supremacía aerea para dar cobertura a un avance terrestre.


----------



## explorador (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## ENRABATOR (24 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 998147
> 
> 
> *Antoñito el fantástico.*



Al fondo a la derecha, junto al orinal


----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Siguen pensando que lo peor no puede pasar y siguen apostando con tu vida y la mía a que los rusos totalmente arrinconados, arruinados y desesperados no se jugaran la última carta ...



y Rappel que dice del tema hay algun video?


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

*Estados Unidos y sus aliados en la OTAN evalúan proporcionar misiles antibuque a Ucrania.*
Estados Unidos ha asegurado este jueves que ha empezado a conversar con sus aliados en la OTAN sobre la posibilidad de proporcionar misiles antibuque a Ucrania, *aunque reconoció que puede haber "desafíos técnicos"* a la hora de hacerlo.

"Hemos empezado a consultar con nuestros aliados sobre la posibilidad de proporcionar misiles antibuque a Ucrania. Puede haber algunos problemas técnicos para conseguirlo, pero es algo en lo que estamos empezando a trabajar", ha avanzado una alto cargo estadounidense, que pidió el anonimato. *La funcionaria estuvo presente durante el discurso del presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden*, en la cumbre extraordinaria de líderes de la OTAN que se celebra este jueves en Bruselas para responder a la guerra en Ucrania.


----------



## apocalippsis (24 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pa'mear y no echar gota. Los chechenos racialmente son blancos versión cúspide de la pirámide caucásica, probablamente con CI mayor que la mayoría de los europeos, y culturalmente moros versión animales yihadistas. Vamos que si te encuentras con ellos tienes pocas chances.



Si salio una entrevista que se la hacian en Mariupol a un comandante checheno mientras se le ve hablando de espaldas a un edificio que estaban atacando y en ese momento uno de sus soldados le manda un pepinaco a un octavo piso, osea como si tal cosa, se gira, mira donde ha pegado y sigue hablando..........


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (24 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Si un musulmán puede reclamar Al-Andalus apoyándose en hechos ocurridos hace 530 años, otros pueden hacer lo mismo con hechos de hace 1300, ¿donde está el límite temporal para hacer reclamaciones de este tipo?.
> 
> Un moro lógicamente arrimará el ascua a su sardina, pero los que no lo somos podemos razonar igual que ellos, y decir *que nuestros antepasados ( al igual que nosotros herederos culturalmente de los pueblos pre-romanos y de los romanos) *ya estaban aquí antes del 711 y que recuperamos por la fuerza lo que había sido conquistado por la fuerza , tal y como explicaron los Reyes Católicos al sultán de Egipto, que en una carta les pedía no entrar en guerra con el reino de Granada.
> 
> Y en muchas zonas de la península estuvieron muy poco tiempo, hacia el 750 en la meseta norte no vivía ningún musulmán al norte del Duero....después de la rebelión de los bereberes en el 740 y pico ya que no les gustaron las tierras que les dieron los árabes y los sirios .




Es muy probable que tu y yo llevemos más genes moros que de esos que dices. Como casi todos los españoles. O te crees que no follaban todos con todos?


----------



## frangelico (24 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Estados Unidos y sus aliados en la OTAN evalúan proporcionar misiles antibuque a Ucrania.*
> Estados Unidos ha asegurado este jueves que ha empezado a conversar con sus aliados en la OTAN sobre la posibilidad de proporcionar misiles antibuque a Ucrania, *aunque reconoció que puede haber "desafíos técnicos"* a la hora de hacerlo.
> 
> "Hemos empezado a consultar con nuestros aliados sobre la posibilidad de proporcionar misiles antibuque a Ucrania. Puede haber algunos problemas técnicos para conseguirlo, pero es algo en lo que estamos empezando a trabajar", ha avanzado una alto cargo estadounidense, que pidió el anonimato. *La funcionaria estuvo presente durante el discurso del presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden*, en la cumbre extraordinaria de líderes de la OTAN que se celebra este jueves en Bruselas para responder a la guerra en Ucrania.



Tienen que darse prisa no les vayan a cerrar Odessa. Porque serán lanzados desde tierra o lanchas, no creo que un MiG-29 de los 80 pueda lanzar un Harpoon.


----------



## PutoNWO (24 Mar 2022)

Mink dijo:


> Se comenta que ha caido Mariupol y que los rusos no han hecho prisioneros.
> Habrá que ver como cambian la narrativa de "putin esta perdiendo" a "putin gana pero muy despacio y muy mal".
> A ver que pasa ahora



Tranquilo, tú di que Rusia va perdiendo. Y que mueren 8 rusos por cada Nanzi caído. La sorpresa será mayor


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## mirkoxx (24 Mar 2022)

*Tomar con pinzas de las grandes:




------------------------------------------------*

Mariupol completamente bajo control de Milicias DPR Milicias/Ejército Ruso ya que el 98% de los miembros del Batallón Azov han sido eliminados. Se espera que el líder de Donetsk, Pushilin, anuncie oficialmente la reintegración de Mariupol a la república directamente desde el interior de la ciudad.
Focos aislados de resistencia.


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)

Vendajes militares de campo dejados por las fuerzas rusas después de que fueran rechazados desde Mykolaiv. Fechado en 1978. Mayores que los soldados luchando y llevándolos con ellos.


----------



## pirivi-parava (24 Mar 2022)

Artigas dijo:


> Es que lo único que cambiaría algo sería una intervención externa, ya sea en Ucrania o en la propia Rusia. Y hasta ahora, ni atisbo de ella (y ojalá que no la haya).



Desde Polonia a Bielorusia?
Por lo visto hay acumulación de fuerzas


----------



## silenus (24 Mar 2022)

Biden, a Putin: "La OTAN responderá ante un ataque químico en Ucrania"


El presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, ha afirmado este jueves que la OTAN responderá a un posible ataque químico ruso en Ucrania, aunque ha evitado señalar el tipo de reacción que desencadenaría. "Responderemos si las usa, pero la naturaleza de la respuesta dependerá de la naturaleza del...




www.republica.com


----------



## CEMENTITOS (24 Mar 2022)

Mink dijo:


> Se comenta que ha caido Mariupol y que los rusos no han hecho prisioneros.
> Habrá que ver como cambian la narrativa de "putin esta perdiendo" a "putin gana pero muy despacio y muy mal".
> A ver que pasa ahora



Pasará que de repente el covid es una gripe y que Rusia si tenía razones para desmilitarizar la zona en un ejercicio de logística impecable.
Aqui no hay problema en que la opinión pública acepte cambios drásticos de guión. Lo que toque lo aceptarán sin rechistar.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Mar 2022)

@EREBUS2
_dice la noticia "_según se informa en redes sociales especializadas sin que la noticia tenga confirmación oficial"
este pasquín es cada día mas profesional , lo próximo será
" Rusia se rinde y Putin dimite como presidente , según un cotilleo de cazalleros de barra de bar"


----------



## kelden (24 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> de todos modos esta vez en nuestro pais se han pasado, con la excusa del conflicto, las subidas de precios brutales y otras historias, las manipulaciones que ya son demasiado burdas etc.. poco le queda este gobierno los de potemos que tiene mas vida en la calle ya se han koskado del tema y plantena dimitir y abandonar al gobierno para no sufrir el desgaste, pero si firmas un pacto satanico de gobernacion te jodes.
> 
> con este panorama de inflaccion paro hulegas conflictos generalizados veremos que ladrones servidores de USA gana las elecciones



Es el mercao amigo .... da igual el gobierno.


----------



## Edge2 (24 Mar 2022)

Pdro Snchz relegado en la foto de la otan...


----------



## NPI (24 Mar 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *"Es peor que Chechenia": el audio de un mando que revela la desesperación del ejército ruso en Ucrania*
> 
> *Tras un mes de guerra, las tropas del Kremlin parecen haber entrado en una fase sin cambios significativos en su avance militar en Ucrania.*
> 
> ...



 cuenta principal @César Borgia y una de sus cuentas secundarias @Morcillada Mortal


----------



## Argentium (24 Mar 2022)

Parece que la medida dolió y mucho, golazo de Vladimir, la clavó en el ángulo, inatajable...

*Draghi dice que si Rusia insiste en el pago en rublos por el petróleo eso consiste en una violación del contrato*
19:15 || 24/03/2022


----------



## PutoNWO (24 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Si salio una entrevista que se la hacian en Mariupol a un comandante checheno mientras se ve hablando de espaldas a un edificio que estaban atacando y mientras, uno de sus soldados le mandaba un pepinaco a un octavo piso, osea como si tal cosa, se gira, mira donde ha pegado y sigue hablando..........



Y haciendo TÉ en una hoguera mientras caen bombas a 5 metros, y riéndose. A estos tíos les encanta inflarse el pecho y tienen 0 miedo a morir. Es como un orco con inteligencia


----------



## Roedr (24 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Si salio una entrevista que se la hacian en Mariupol a un comandante checheno mientras se ve hablando de espaldas a un edificio que estaban atacando y mientras, uno de sus soldados le mandaba un pepinaco a un octavo piso, osea como si tal cosa, se gira, mira donde ha pegado y sigue hablando..........




Sí, lo vi, es muy bueno.


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

*Biden advierte a Putin de que si utiliza armas químicas en Ucrania «la OTAN responderá»*

El presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, ha afirmado este jueves que la *OTAN responderá* a un posible ataque químico ruso en Ucrania, aunque ha evitado señalar el tipo de reacción que desencadenaría.

«Responderemos si las usa, pero la naturaleza de la respuesta dependerá de la naturaleza del uso», ha indicado el presidente estadounidense en rueda de prensa en la sede de *la OTAN* tras la cumbre extraordinaria de los líderes aliados y *la cumbre del G7.*

Sin querer desvelar si este paso desencadenaría una intervención militar de la OTAN, *Biden* no lo ha descartado y ha asegurado que se tomará la decisión en su momento.


----------



## MiguelLacano (24 Mar 2022)

mirkoxx dijo:


> *Tomar con pinzas de las grandes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gran noticia. Mariupol liberada. Y de paso con los asesinos ajusticiados. Lo han conseguido con un precio muy justo de destrucción. El pueblo ruso se merece triunfar.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Parece que la medida dolió y mucho, golazo de Vladimir, la clavó en el ángulo, inatajable...
> 
> *Draghi dice que si Rusia insiste en el pago en rublos por el petróleo eso consiste en una violación del contrato*
> 19:15 || 24/03/2022



Pues ya saben que rompan el contrato y a comprar donde les quieran vender…


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## MiguelLacano (24 Mar 2022)

Típico. Un cm da la noticia. Luego su otro nick "se hace eco" y la remacha. Basura extendida. Aburre, la verdad.


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

*"Un experto ruso ha llegado a predecir que el ejército ruso se enfrenta a la perspectiva de "rendiciones y deserciones masivas"*. 

Ya hemos visto a Putin en la televisión, amenazando con tomar represalias contra el pueblo ruso si se atreven a volverse contra él. Esperemos que esto acabe cuanto antes por el bien de los pobres Ucranianos


----------



## Artigas (24 Mar 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Desde Polonia a Bielorusia?
> Por lo visto hay acumulación de fuerzas



No. Polonia si entra a algún lado, es a Ucrania, pero con aprobación de Moscú. No tiene suficiente superioridad frente a Bielorrusia, por sí misma.


----------



## Egam (24 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> OPERACIÓN MILITAR EN UCRANIA
> 24 MAR, 15:41
> La OTAN no desplegará tropas en Ucrania para evitar la guerra con Rusia — Secretario General
> Jens Stoltenberg subrayó que el despliegue de tropas de la OTAN en Ucrania provocaría un choque militar directo con Rusia
> ...



Se han reunido para hacerse la foto, mostrar unidad y acordar la próxima reunión.

No pueden hacer más el ridículo...


----------



## PutoNWO (24 Mar 2022)

*Mariupol completamente bajo control de Milicias DPR Milicias/Ejército Ruso ya que el 98% de los miembros del Batallón Azov han sido eliminados*
Cuantos nazis había en Mariupol? Sin contar el ejército Ucro?


----------



## notengodeudas (24 Mar 2022)

Por lo visto, los ukros han rechazado la última oferta de cerrar el asunto contando con un estado ukro independiente.

(Cambiar almohadillas por barras)

https:##t.me#intelslava#23389


----------



## capitán almeida (24 Mar 2022)

La realidad paralela de las putitas otánicas en este foro es ya de frenopático, jalean el hundimiento de un barco el día en el que una ciudad equivalente a Granada acaba de ser liberada.
Cuando entren en Odesa celebrarán 4 cohetes?
Putin ríndete que tas rodeao


----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

¿cual creeis que sera la medida que adoptaran a continuacion los chinos para hundir al dolar definitivamente?


----------



## kelden (24 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> ¿cual creeis que sera la medida que adoptaran a continuacion los chinos para hundir al dolar definitivamente?



Encenderse puros con billetes de 1000 $ ....


----------



## palmerita (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Roedr (24 Mar 2022)

Escribir _Maria Zakharova _ sin acompañar de fotos es de terrible mal gusto


----------



## mazuste (24 Mar 2022)

Ramzan Kadyrov
hoy a las 10:21
*Siempre me he sorprendido y admirado al mismo tiempo a las personas que, en una situación peligrosa *
_*e incluso mortal, pueden sonreír. Sin lugar a dudas, estos son luchadores de espíritu fuerte, por los cuales *_
*cualquier comandante nunca se avergonzará.
*
_*¡Cuídaos, HERMANOS!*_
*Pronto todo esto terminará a salvo.*
vk.com/video279938622_456245091


----------



## golden graham (24 Mar 2022)

Han liberado Mariupol!


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

*Biden advierte a Rusia contra el uso de armas nucleares, biológicas o químicas: "Responderemos"*
El presidente de Estados Unidos,* Joe Biden,* ha asegurado en Bruselas que la respuesta de la OTAN en la guerra de Ucrania dependerá del *uso de las armas nucleares, químicas o biológicas por parte de Rusia*. "Si las usa, *responderemos*". Esta advertencia había sido ya realizada con anterioridad. Biden ha afirmado que, con su ataque a Ucrania, "Putin ha conseguido lo contrario de lo que quería. La OTAN y la UE están más unidas que nunca".


----------



## PutoNWO (24 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Típico. Un cm da la noticia. Luego su otro nick "se hace eco" y la remacha. Basura extendida. Aburre, la verdad.



A ver tenéis que ser más inteligentes. A este Arebus lo tengo Ignorado desde que entre en burbuja, por algo es


----------



## juanmanuel (24 Mar 2022)

Sigo pensando que el factor demografico es un ralentizador del conflicto.
Segun calculos de ONU de 2020 habian en Ucrania 10 millones de mujeres de hasta 40 años (este numero que puede parecer arbitrario es porque despues de los 40 disminuyen mucho las posibilidades de embarazo, mas aun en las condiciones de Ucrania)
Sin exagerar diria que aproximadamente 2,5 mill. sean prorusas o simpatizantes o tolerantes a Rusia, y que no representen peligro alguno.
De las 7,5 m anti, no simpatizantes ni tolerantes unas 2,5 ya deben haber salido de Ucrania y deben estar tratando de relocalizarse en Europa Occidental.
Las otras 5 m o estan atravesando las fronteras o estan trasladandose al oeste.
Como mientras dure el conflicto solo mujeres, ancianos y niños pueden abandonar Ucrania, mas jovenes mujeres migraran al oeste.
No solo va a representar una carga pesada para la Union Europea, como es un suicidio demografico Ucraniano.
Las perdidas de vidas ucranianas va a ser infima comparada con la perdida por migracion, y como siempre emigran mas los jovenes el futuro va a ser todavia peor.
Desde la caida de la Union Sovietica en 30 años Ucrania, sin guerra y destruccion de por medio, ya habia perdido alrededor de 12 m de habitantes.
Para 2025 no creo que superen los 20 m.


----------



## hikso (24 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> *Mariupol completamente bajo control de Milicias DPR Milicias/Ejército Ruso ya que el 98% de los miembros del Batallón Azov han sido eliminados*
> Cuantos nazis había en Mariupol? Sin contar el ejército Ucro?



Fuente?


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

de todos modos el sector inmobiliario de la costa del sol anadalucia y levante esta de enhorabuena, miles y miles de jubilados centro europeos ante la prespectiva del proximo invierno van a comprarse casa aqui si o si


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Mar 2022)

> keylargof dijo:
> Putin no es más que un mafioso sin escrúpulos con ningún respeto por la vida humana, que medrando de forma acertada, con altas dosis de suerte, un gran sentido de la oportunidad y asesinando a rivales antes de que ellos le aesinen a él se ha hecho con el control de los impuestos de 150 millones de personas. Punto.
> 
> Es un payaso vanidoso, muy inseguro porque siempre fue un enano de mierda con la personalidad y el carisma de un geranio. Ahora trata de tapar esa inseguridad inherente a través de una insoportable arrogancia.
> ...



por un momento pensé que me estabas describiendo a Darth Vader.

Yo aspiro a tratar con gente despierta en este foro , no con borregos que ni piensan y sólo actúan con esquemas mentales.

No seas tan peliculero anda. La realidad a veces supera a la ficción


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Mar 2022)

Según los informes, el 13 de marzo, el piloto ucraniano Stepan Tarabalka falleció durante un dogfight. No se espicifica el avión.


----------



## El-Mano (24 Mar 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Si entro sin iniciar sesión el hilo tiene 1987 páginas, y si abro sesión con mi nick tiene 994. El espacio acaparado por los trolls a los que he ignorado representa por tanto exactamente el 50%. Aún hay un par de propagandistas otánicos a los que no he ignorado todavía en atención a su veteranía, o porque aunque no comparta sus opiniones, al menos razonan algo.



Eso es porque registrado tendrás márcado que te muestre más mensajes por página. De normal son 10 creo, y se puede subir a 20. En 20 y muchos ignorados se sigue mejor el hilo, donde va a parar...


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## mazuste (24 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Pues ya saben que rompan el contrato y a comprar donde les quieran vender…



El contrato lo han roto ellos, que no les dejan usar dólares ni euros...
a llorar al río.


----------



## notengodeudas (24 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> ¿cual creeis que sera la medida que adoptaran a continuacion los chinos para hundir al dolar definitivamente?



Comprar con los dólares que les sobran por las orejas los barcos metaneros en ruta USA-UE a medio camino para desviarlos a sus posesiones en África 

Qué va, no tengo ni puta idea, pero la jugada sería la risión


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Mar 2022)

coño ! 

¿ no les dejarán ni la autonomía que tienen los catalanes y los vascos ?

que tomen nota ! no hay nada como un manotazo en la mesa para poner a cada uno en su sitio.


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

*¿Qué son las bombas de fósforo blanco, el químico prohibido que estaría usando Rusia?*

A medida que crece el conflicto entre *Rusia y Ucrania*, los informes indican que cientos de personas han muerto en ambas naciones. Además, sugieren que, aunque las fuerzas de ambos países han sufrido mucho en la batalla, la mayoría de los muertos son ciudadanos ucranianos. Mientras tanto, Ucrania acusó a Rusia de atacar la aldea de Popasna en el área oriental de Lugansk en Ucrania con municiones ilegales de fósforo blanco.

*Liudmila Denisova*, la defensora del pueblo, publicó una foto que afirmaba mostrar el presunto ataque, pero las acusaciones aún no se han verificado de forma independiente. *"Según la Convención de Roma, el bombardeo de una ciudad civil por parte de las tropas rusas con este armamento es un crimen de guerra y un crimen contra la humanidad"*, afirmó en un comunicado, pero no hubo respuesta de Rusia al respecto.

*¿Qué es el 'fósforo blanco'?*
El fósforo blanco (WP) cuando interactúa con el oxígeno, se enciende y se quema, produciendo un denso humo blanco con un olor como a ajo. *El humo también obstruye la visión infrarroja y los sistemas de seguimiento de armas*, protegiendo a las unidades militares de las armas guiadas, como los misiles antitanques.

Según un informe publicado por Human Rights Watch, los militares utilizan municiones WP en gran medida como un "oscurecedor" para ofrecer una cobertura visual para las operaciones terrestres al oscurecer el movimiento de tropas y blindados. También se puede emplear como arma incendiaria, quemando o incendiando objetivos militares. *Se pueden utilizar proyectiles de artillería, bombas, cohetes y granadas para diseminar fósforo blanco.* Las armas de WP pueden causar daños de dos formas: quemaduras e inhalación de vapor, además de lesiones directas causadas por las partículas de sus proyectiles.

Es un arma prohibida por la ONU ya que se emplea para hacer que las bombas sean más letales. Su uso en áreas abiertas es legal según el derecho internacional, *pero está prohibido lanzar fósforo en el aire sobre áreas habitadas, ya que pone en peligro a los civiles y puede resultar en un ataque indiscriminado debido a la gran dispersión de los fragmentos en llamas.* Esta arma es mortal porque se quema rápidamente cuando entra en contacto con el aire, lo que genera un calor tremendo y un humo venenoso que puede matar instantáneamente a una persona.

Sus fragmentos, según los informes, penetran profundamente en el cuerpo humano. En tal escenario, incluso si un individuo recibe atención después de una quemadura de fósforo, sus posibilidades de supervivencia son escasas. Sus partículas continúan ardiendo hasta que se queman o se quedan sin oxígeno.


----------



## kelden (24 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> de todos modos el sector inmobiliario de la costa del sol anadalucia y levante esta de enhorabuena, miles y miles de jubilados centro europeos ante la prespectiva del proximo invierno van a comprarse casa aqui si o si




No hay quien os entienda ..... hace dos páginas te quejabas de que el mercao encarece ciertos productos por culpa de podemos y ahora quieres que los viejos alemanes se compren muchos pisos en españa para que suban los precios de los pisos en españa por culpa de podemos también. Supongo ....


----------



## PutoNWO (24 Mar 2022)

palmerita dijo:


>



Nuestro amigo Marsupia en el punto de mira? Pero si es un excelente desinformador


----------



## mazuste (24 Mar 2022)

El mismo día que la OTAN comenzó a bombardear Yugoslavia ...


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)

Actualización de ⁦ @cossackgundi ⁩ , un británico que sirve como infante de marina ucraniano alistado en Mariupol. 1/2


----------



## kelden (24 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *¿Qué son las bombas de fósforo blanco, el químico prohibido que estaría usando Rusia?*
> 
> A medida que crece el conflicto entre *Rusia y Ucrania*, los informes indican que cientos de personas han muerto en ambas naciones. Además, sugieren que, aunque las fuerzas de ambos países han sufrido mucho en la batalla, la mayoría de los muertos son ciudadanos ucranianos. Mientras tanto, Ucrania acusó a Rusia de atacar la aldea de Popasna en el área oriental de Lugansk en Ucrania con municiones ilegales de fósforo blanco.
> 
> ...



Pero si los ukros se han jartao de tirarlas en las repúblicas estos años ....


----------



## coscorron (24 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La OTAN anuncia más apoyo a Ucrania: sistemas antimisiles, antitanques y drones.*
> *"La Alianza está proporcionando sistemas antimisiles, antitanques y drones" a Ucrania*, ha asegurado este jueves Jens Stoltenberg tras la cumbre de la OTAN que se ha celebrado en Bruselas.
> 
> El secretario general ha citado otros ámbitos de asistencia al país invadido: *ayuda humanitaria, apoyo en ciberseguridad, y también frente a posibles ataques con armas radiológicas, nucleares, químicas y biológicas*, contra las que se facilitan medios para la gestión de crisis y descontaminación.



Menos la carne de cañon lo ponen todo los otanianos ... estan de un esplendido ...


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

*Rusia acusada de usar bombas de fósforo.*
*Markiyan Lubkivsky,* del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania, dijo que Putin estaba copiando los métodos rusos de Siria y advirtió sobre "más ataques catastróficos" en Ucrania.

En una publicación de Facebook, Serhiy Haidai, presidente de la Administración Estatal Regional de Luhansk, dijo que *"criminales de guerra rusos"* habían desplegado municiones de fósforo en Popasna. *"En Popasna, criminales de guerra y tropas rusas, usaron armas de fósforo. Una fuerza destructiva y devastadora".*

Según el Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja, las llamas de fósforo encendidas alcanzan niveles superiores a los 800 grados centígrados y los incendios pueden extenderse en áreas enormes, hasta varios cientos de kilómetros cuadrados. Según su publicación de Facebook traducida, los Protocolos adicionales a *la Convención de Ginebra de 1977 restringen el despliegue de bombas de fósforo blanco si ponen en peligro a los civiles.*


Tras la invasión de Ucrania, el secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, advirtió que Rusia podría desplegar armas químicas, lo que sería un crimen de guerra. Las últimas *"afirmaciones absurdas de Rusia sobre los laboratorios de armas químicas y biológicas"* en Ucrania, según Stoltenberg, podrían indicar que Vladimir Putin tiene la intención de utilizarlos como justificación para tales ataques.

Stoltenberg le dijo al diario alemán Welt am Sonntag: *"En los últimos días, hemos escuchado acusaciones absurdas sobre laboratorios de armas biológicas y químicas.* Ahora que se han hecho estas acusaciones falsas, debemos estar atentos porque es probable que Rusia planee operaciones con armas químicas. Eso sería un crimen contra la humanidad", finalizó.


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Mar 2022)

*La administración de Erdogan calificó de poco realista la idea de suministrar a Ucrania sistemas S-400 comprados a Rusia.*


----------



## Harman (24 Mar 2022)

Lo más destacado del nuevo comunicado del Ministerio de Defensa ruso:

▪En las últimas 24 horas, más de 17.100 personas han sido evacuadas a Rusia desde zonas peligrosas de Ucrania, la DNR y la LNR;

▪Los nacionalistas dispararon a civiles en Chernihiv por pedirles que abandonaran la ciudad hacia zonas seguras;

▪Más de la mitad de los 120.000 habitantes de Chernihiv están enfermos y no reciben atención médica;

▪ Más de 22.000 toneladas de ayuda humanitaria preparadas para su envío a Ucrania;

▪Rusia crea un corredor humanitario para que 67 barcos extranjeros salgan de los puertos ucranianos. Los barcos extranjeros no pueden salir de los puertos ucranianos debido a las minas y a la amenaza de bombardeo;

▪El puente de la carretera que cruza el río Desna en dirección a Kiev es volado siguiendo instrucciones del jefe de Chernihiv.

t.me/boris_rozhin/36093


----------



## PutoNWO (24 Mar 2022)

hikso dijo:


> Fuente?



Cibeles, es broma

Ya lo dice hasta prensa Rusa


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

*Borrell: "En dos semanas se decidirá quién gana la guerra"*
El *alto representante de la Unión Europea para Asuntos Exteriores, Josep Borrell*, dijo hoy que en las próximas dos semanas se decidirá la "victoria" de la guerra en *Ucrania *y llamó a los Veintisiete a seguir suministrando armas a *Kiev*.

"Las próximas dos semanas van a decidir de qué lado va a caer la victoria. Y tenemos que seguir ayudando, suministrando armas", dijo *Borrell *a su entrada a un Consejo Europeo dedicado a *Ucrania *en el que además de los líderes de los Veintisiete está invitado el *presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden*.


----------



## Mabuse (24 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Vendajes militares de campo dejados por las fuerzas rusas después de que fueran rechazados desde Mykolaiv. Fechado en 1978. Mayores que los soldados luchando y llevándolos con ellos.



En ebay hay un listado enorme de material militar soviético, yo me pillé varios detectores giger sbt-1 y mbt por poco dinero y en perfecto estado. Vendajes, uniformes, medallas, todo lo que se quiera, y siempre viene de Ucrania.


----------



## Roedr (24 Mar 2022)

La Z definitivamente ya es un nuevo icono, valoraciones al margen. La tienen por todos los sitios. Los rusos pasan de la hoz y el martillo a la Z.


----------



## Remequilox (24 Mar 2022)

juanmanuel dijo:


> Sigo pensando que el factor demografico es un ralentizador del conflicto.
> Segun calculos de ONU de 2020 habian en Ucrania 10 millones de mujeres de hasta 40 años (este numero que puede parecer arbitrario es porque despues de los 40 disminuyen mucho las posibilidades de embarazo, mas aun en las condiciones de Ucrania)
> Sin exagerar diria que aproximadamente 2,5 mill. sean prorusas o simpatizantes o tolerantes a Rusia, y que no representen peligro alguno.
> De las 7,5 m anti, no simpatizantes ni tolerantes unas 2,5 ya deben haber salido de Ucrania y deben estar tratando de relocalizarse en Europa Occidental.
> ...



El factor demográfico seguro que es tenido en cuenta para la dimensión política del post-conflicto.
De los 44 M de ucranianos (teóricos), supongamos que quedasen allí unos 35 M.
Digamos que en el estado actual político, la cosa se dividía entre 20 M anti-rusos, y 15 M pro-rusos.
Rusia tiene 5 M de ucranianos en su territorio. 
5 M de ucranianos que supongo que muy anti-rusos no serán, si están allí.
5 M de ucranianos a los que en los primeros días de conflicto, se les retiró el permiso de trabajo (a algún lugar tendrán que ir).
Pongamos que una vez finalice la cosa bélica, 3 M de esos 5 M retornan (inducidos) a Ucrania.
Y pongamos que entre una cosa y otra, salen de Ucrania vía occidental otros 3 M (obviamente, anti-rusos).
La demografía política ha dado un vuelco, los pro-rusos ya serían mayoría absoluta (junto con un poco de represión política....)
...
Hay agitadores ucranianos pro-rusos lanzando la idea que Putin mismo se presente como candidato presidencial "constituyente"..... No se si la constitución rusa permite ese pluriempleo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Mar 2022)

palmerita dijo:


>



Cuando hacían conexiones con corresponsales de otros países , se notaba claramente que habían repartido mascarillas de la misma marca para los figurantes que tenían que salir de fondo en las cámaras. 

Ahora que la actualidad ya no es el coronavirus y se ven imágenes reales , se ve por ejemplo en Ucrania que nadie lleva mascarilla y ayer salió una señora mayor con una gasa , la verdad era una imagen divertida porque la gasa eran todo agujeros , pero como su testimonio lacrimógeno valía la pena no eliminaron la escena .

Es inaudito que después de todo lo que montaron con el pasaporte COVID y el código QR repartan a 10 millones de ucranianos sin vacunar por todos los países europeos , después de dos años de confinamiento y destruir la economía !

recordemos que los niños llevan DOS AÑOS TODO EL TIEMPO CON MASCARILLA ( el hiyab ) INCLUSO EN EDUCACIÓN FÍSICA Y EL RECREO . 
_
- Hola , no estoy vacunado , ni tengo mascarilla , pero soy ucraniano 
- puede usted pasar, es bienvenido ._


----------



## Harman (24 Mar 2022)

La decisión sobre los voluntarios está tomada. Hace tiempo que Vladimir Putin dio el visto bueno a la participación de voluntarios en la operación en Ucrania, pero el procedimiento no se ha concretado.

Mi teléfono ha estado sonando incesantemente últimamente. Los voluntarios, por las buenas o por las malas, averiguan mi número de teléfono, llaman y preguntan cómo pueden ser voluntarios en Ucrania.

Por fin puedo responder a esta pregunta. ¡¡¡La cuestión está resuelta!!! Quien desee ser voluntario puede ponerse en contacto con la oficina de alistamiento militar de su lugar de residencia. Las órdenes e instrucciones ya han sido enviadas al campo. Te están esperando.

Póngase en contacto con la oficina de alistamiento. Descubra todas las condiciones y detalles in situ.

t.me/boris_rozhin/36096


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

*Más de mil víctimas civiles por la guerra, según la ONU.*
La *ONU *confirmó hoy que al menos 1.035 civiles han muerto y 1.650 han resultado heridos en la guerra de *Ucrania*, cuando se cumple un mes desde la invasión rusa, unas cifras que el organismo internacional subraya que podrían ser mucho mayores en la realidad, por falta de datos en zonas de difícil acceso.

De los fallecidos verificado por la *Oficina de las Naciones Unidas para los Derechos Humanos, 90 son niños, y 118 menores resultaron heridos*, de acuerdo con las estadísticas que actualiza a diario la ONU.


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)

Varias Fuentes . Con pinzas


----------



## Dylan Leary (24 Mar 2022)

Bruselas y EEUU buscan aislar a Rusia: se acercan a un acuerdo para el suministro de gas


EEUU y Europa se acercan a un acuerdo para reducir la demanda de energía rusa La administración Biden y la Unión Europea están cerca de un acuerdo destinado a reducir la dependencia de Europa de las fuentes de energía rusas, mientras EEUU y sus aliados buscan aislar y castigar aún más a Moscú...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Harman (24 Mar 2022)

La portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores chino exige a EEUU que se disculpe por Yugoslavia, Irak, Siria y Afganistán

Hua Chunying exigió que Estados Unidos se disculpara por los bombardeos y dijo que no correspondía a Estados Unidos y a la OTAN hablar de moralidad:

"Estados Unidos y la OTAN no están en condiciones de juzgar la moralidad de ningún país hasta que se disculpen y compensen el daño y el sufrimiento que han causado a los pueblos de Yugoslavia, Irak, Siria y Afganistán", dijo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/36098


----------



## kelden (24 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Borrell: "En dos semanas se decidirá quién gana la guerra"*
> El *alto representante de la Unión Europea para Asuntos Exteriores, Josep Borrell*, dijo hoy que en las próximas dos semanas se decidirá la "victoria" de la guerra en *Ucrania *y llamó a los Veintisiete a seguir suministrando armas a *Kiev*.
> 
> "Las próximas dos semanas van a decidir de qué lado va a caer la victoria. Y tenemos que seguir ayudando, suministrando armas", dijo *Borrell *a su entrada a un Consejo Europeo dedicado a *Ucrania *en el que además de los líderes de los Veintisiete está invitado el *presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden*.



   Joer con el Josep ..... eso está decidido desde el segundo día cuando los rusos se quedaron sin gasofa ....


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## bk001 (24 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Armas incautadas a las tropas ucranianas. región de Járkov.
> 
> Fuente - Lostarmore
> Ver archivo adjunto 998124
> ...



todo lo que digo a continuación es coon "_animus iocandi_" y como tal debe ser considerado:

increíble, están luchando con armas DE CAZA contra un ejercito. Escopetas del 12, alcance ridículo y precisión de mierda. Que si , que de cerca te arrancan el brazo de un tiro y le puedes poner balas de matar guarros, pero a 100-150m no le das.

Tiene que ser algún trolleo del que ha hecho la foto.


----------



## Charidemo (24 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Nuestro amigo Marsupia en el punto de mira? Pero si es un excelente desinformador
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 998185



Que mal ha envejecido en ocho años. Con razón no ha cambiado su foto de Twitter desde el 2014.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (24 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Bruselas y EEUU buscan aislar a Rusia: se acercan a un acuerdo para el suministro de gas
> 
> 
> EEUU y Europa se acercan a un acuerdo para reducir la demanda de energía rusa La administración Biden y la Unión Europea están cerca de un acuerdo destinado a reducir la dependencia de Europa de las fuentes de energía rusas, mientras EEUU y sus aliados buscan aislar y castigar aún más a Moscú...
> ...



Gana la banca, en este caso, los usanos.


----------



## kelden (24 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> En ebay hay un listado enorme de material militar soviético, yo me pillé varios detectores giger sbt-1 y mbt por poco dinero y en perfecto estado. Vendajes, uniformes, medallas, todo lo que se quiera, y siempre viene de Ucrania.




Hace poco le compre yo a un ukro dos de estas por 70 € cada una:

Supermicro | Products | Motherboards | Xeon® Boards | X9DAL-i

Usadas .... en perfecto estado. A saber donde las robó ....


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Michael_Knight (24 Mar 2022)

Llevan reclutas a la guerra? Qué hijos de la grandisima puta!!


----------



## Octubrista (24 Mar 2022)

Ya se verá, pero esto tiene más pinta de una solución (tras meses y quizá un par de años) al estilo paralelo 38, como en la península de Corea (aunque el ajuste fronterizo no se ajustó).

Es decir, un país o región bajo control de Rusia, y otro territorio con el resto de Ucrania.

Ya se verá el reparto, pero esto ha sucedido a lo largo de la historia, y no sólo en Europa, también en América, con EEUU y México, etc.
Hasta es posible que nazca un Estado nuevo independiente, como en su momento Uruguay.

Con el paso del tiempo, la historia sigue...


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)

Otro video de Mariupol apareció en la red. Entonces la gente tiene que abandonar la ciudad: disparos, casas destruidas, solo cadáveres tirados en la calle.


----------



## Charidemo (24 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Borrell: "En dos semanas se decidirá quién gana la guerra"*
> El *alto representante de la Unión Europea para Asuntos Exteriores, Josep Borrell*, dijo hoy que en las próximas dos semanas se decidirá la "victoria" de la guerra en *Ucrania *y llamó a los Veintisiete a seguir suministrando armas a *Kiev*.
> 
> "Las próximas dos semanas van a decidir de qué lado va a caer la victoria. Y tenemos que seguir ayudando, suministrando armas", dijo *Borrell *a su entrada a un Consejo Europeo dedicado a *Ucrania *en el que además de los líderes de los Veintisiete está invitado el *presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden*.



Hay que ser tonto o mentiroso. La guerra estaba ganada por los rusos desde que empezó. Lo único que se podía hacer o se hace es que la victoria sea pírrica o que Ucrania no deje de existir. Ellos verán ya que Borrel es uno de los que quieren continuar esta guerra hasta la vida del último ucro.


----------



## frangelico (24 Mar 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Comprar con los dólares que les sobran por las orejas los barcos metaneros en ruta USA-UE a medio camino para desviarlos a sus posesiones en África
> 
> Qué va, no tengo ni puta idea, pero la jugada sería la risión



Otra obvia es sustituir a gran velocidad el gas australiano por ruso . El gas australiano tiene muy mala salida por el coste de los fletes. Si además acaparas adecuadamente barcos, se queda en el sitio. Y Australia es como una Rusia de lujo, vive de exportar materias primas y comida , tocan a más porque son muy pocos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Mar 2022)

¿ de verdad no os dais cuenta que los países europeos han puesto toda la carne en el asador y no hay vuelta atrás ?

Europa ha declarado la guerra a Rusia .
Lo mismo es enviar misiles para matar rusos y que apriete el botón un ucraniano o un catalán o un vasco ( que no sé si son españoles )


Harman dijo:


> La decisión sobre los voluntarios está tomada. Hace tiempo que Vladimir Putin dio el visto bueno a la participación de voluntarios en la operación en Ucrania, pero el procedimiento no se ha concretado.
> 
> Mi teléfono ha estado sonando incesantemente últimamente. Los voluntarios, por las buenas o por las malas, averiguan mi número de teléfono, llaman y preguntan cómo pueden ser voluntarios en Ucrania.
> 
> ...



qué curioso , la gente que durante dos años vivía acojonada metidos en sus casas usando mascarilla hasta en la ducha y dentro del coche coche siendo el único ocupante ... por un incierto virus invisible que casualmente afectaba a ancianos de 86 años a los que se les acababa la vida ...

y del que no murió ninguna cajera de supermercado ni moros ni negros de los millones que hay en España ...

y ahora van a la guerra como si fuese una partida de videojuegos .

Cada día que pasa aumenta mi perplejidad observando el mundo subnormales que me ha tocado vivir.

las masas no piensan ,sólo siguen consignas . cuanto más emocionales son , más alejadas están del razonamiento lógico.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Mar 2022)

UK estudia enviar aviones y tanques a Ucraïna.

Kommersant.ru


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Mar 2022)

Belgrado, Serbia, ahora mismo.
Manifestación a gran escala contra la OTAN.


----------



## Roedr (24 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Llevan reclutas a la guerra? Qué hijos de la grandisima puta!!



Sí, mandan a bastantes críos a primera línea. Hay imágenes de críos de los primeros días sobrecogedoras. Los rusos tienen bastantes motivos para ganarle la guerra a los ucras, pero siguen siendo unos animales con sus propia juventud.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Borrell: "En dos semanas se decidirá quién gana la guerra"*
> El *alto representante de la Unión Europea para Asuntos Exteriores, Josep Borrell*, dijo hoy que en las próximas dos semanas se decidirá la "victoria" de la guerra en *Ucrania *y llamó a los Veintisiete a seguir suministrando armas a *Kiev*.
> 
> "Las próximas dos semanas van a decidir de qué lado va a caer la victoria. Y tenemos que seguir ayudando, suministrando armas", dijo *Borrell *a su entrada a un Consejo Europeo dedicado a *Ucrania *en el que además de los líderes de los Veintisiete está invitado el *presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden*.



y si gana Rusia que piensa hacer ? 

¿ aquí no ha pasado nada ..?
- disculpe usted señor Putin por haber enviado misiles para destripar a sus soldados !!!


----------



## Evangelion (24 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Ya se verá, pero esto tiene más pinta de una solución (tras meses y quizá un par de años) al estilo paralelo 38, como en la península de Corea (aunque el ajuste fronterizo no se ajustó).
> 
> Es decir, un país o región bajo control de Rusia, y otro territorio con el resto de Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Por mucho que los putinlovers se jacten de que si una Rusia con años de bloqueo sería incapaz de sostener a una "Ucrania del Este"


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)

Las fuerzas chechenas capturan a varios combatientes ucranianos y se apoderan de armas y municiones a medida que avanzan en Mariupol.


----------



## Harman (24 Mar 2022)

Otra noche ucraniana no es para nada tranquila

Fuentes locales informan de potentes explosiones en los alrededores de Kiev y Kharkiv. La intensidad de los bombardeos es mucho mayor que en los últimos días. Según informes no confirmados, los ataques tienen como objetivo las instalaciones de almacenamiento de combustible y municiones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania,

Anteriormente, se informó de que los buques de guerra de la Flota del Mar Negro habían disparado misiles Kalibr desde la bahía de Sebastopol.

t.me/anna_news/25868

_Videos en el enlace_


----------



## PutoNWO (24 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> UK estudia enviar aviones y tanques a Ucraïna.
> 
> Kommersant.ru



Justo matar a los nazis de Mariupol y liberar la ciudad y llegan estos al rescate


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Mar 2022)

¿ de verdad no os dais cuenta que los países europeos han puesto toda la carne en el asador y no hay vuelta atrás ?

Europa ha declarado la guerra a Rusia . 
Lo mismo es enviar misiles para matar rusos y que apriete el botón un ucraniano o un catalán o un vasco ( que no sé si son españoles )


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Mar 2022)

Territorio en Mariupol que permanece bajo control ucraniano


----------



## kelden (24 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Por mucho que los putinlovers se jacten de que si una Rusia con años de bloqueo sería incapaz de sostener a una "Ucrania del Este"



tu preocúpate de como nos va a sostener USA a nosotros ....


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Justo matar a los nazis de Mariupol y liberar la ciudad y llegan estos al rescate



Esta en varios periódicos rusos.

Iz.ru


----------



## Fauna iberica (24 Mar 2022)

Los polacos están demostrando ser un país de canallas, desagradecidos , auténtica escoria imbécil.
Destruyen el monumento a quienes les liberaron del nazismo.
Se merecen la peor de las suertes, un vertedero de país al que había que hacerle desaparecer tirando de la cadena.


----------



## frangelico (24 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> UK estudia enviar aviones y tanques a Ucraïna.
> 
> Kommersant.ru



Si mandan aviones mandan pilotos. Un ucraniano no puede pilotar un Eurofighter ni un F-35


----------



## Roedr (24 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Otra noche ucraniana no es para nada tranquila
> 
> Fuentes locales informan de potentes explosiones en los alrededores de Kiev y Kharkiv. La intensidad de los bombardeos es mucho mayor que en los últimos días. Según informes no confirmados, los ataques t*ienen como objetivo las instalaciones de almacenamiento de combustible y municiones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania,*
> 
> ...



¿Pero todavía tienen depósitos de municiones?. Esta es una de las cosas que se repiten y no me cuadran.


----------



## Harman (24 Mar 2022)

_Parece que todavía hay combates_

La propia casa en el 89, 89a y 91 de Metallurgov

La batalla ya ha quedado atrás. El ejército de la DNR y la Federación Rusa están cortando la resistencia nazi en calderos separados.

t.me/boris_rozhin/36103


----------



## MiguelLacano (24 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Pues ya saben que rompan el contrato y a comprar donde les quieran vender…



Cada vez me viene más la sensación de que nos gobiernan idiotas.


----------



## Impresionante (24 Mar 2022)

Ésto hay que creeselo?


----------



## Roedr (24 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Los polacos están demostrando ser un país de canallas, desagradecidos , auténtica escoria imbécil.
> Destruyen el monumento a quienes les liberaron del nazismo.
> Se merecen la peor de las suertes, un vertedero de país al que había que hacerle desaparecer tirando de la cadena.



Bueno, el paso de nazis a soviéticos tampoco es que fuera mucha mejora.


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)

había múltiples frentes de los que los ucranianos tenían que preocuparse, Mariupol, Izyum, Krivoy Rog fuera de Krivoy Rog (que parece estar bajo una ofensiva planificada actualmente) perdieron todas las ciudades y objetivos que habrían ayudado a Ucrania al menos a "sobrevivir" la guerra por un poco más


----------



## pirivi-parava (24 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> UK estudia enviar aviones y tanques a Ucraïna.
> 
> Kommersant.ru



No creo que sean tan inconscientes e HDLGP.... 
Bueno, si


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Mar 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Comprar con los dólares que les sobran por las orejas los barcos metaneros en ruta USA-UE a medio camino para desviarlos a sus posesiones en África
> 
> Qué va, no tengo ni puta idea, pero la jugada sería la risión



y todavía hay gente que piensa que " la revolución de los claveles " tan socialista-chupiguay que les llevó " la democracia " y liberó a las colonias africanas de su metrópoli , no fue financiada por los chinos.









Un enloquecido Zapatero insta a aliarse con China y la Venezuela chavista para poner a EEUU 'en una situación imposible' - Periodista Digital


Es de hace algún tiempo, pero merece la pena verlo, porque el tipo sigue en las mismas. Y haciendo millones. Fue José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero en 2004 quien sembró la semilla del guerracivilismo en la sociedad española y 16 años después, tras haberse dedicado con ahínco al pingüe negocio de...




www.periodistadigital.com


----------



## Peineto (24 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 998147
> 
> 
> *Antoñito el fantástico.*



*Seguro que le cobran la foto.*


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)

Las fuentes, incluidos los muchachos en el terreno, dicen que la ciudad de Lukyankovka en el Óblast de Kiev ha sido recuperada de los rusos. Esto significa que las fuerzas ucranianas han avanzado entre 10 y 13 km a lo largo de la carretera clave H-07 que corre hacia el este hasta Sumy.


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

*La Unión Europea denuncia los ataques de Rusia contra objetivos civiles en Ucrania.*
El borrador del documento de conclusiones que van a aprobar los mandatarios de los países de la UE en su cumbre en Bruselas *subraya las violaciones flagrantes del Derecho Internacional en las que está incurriendo Rusia, que dirige sus ataques contra la población y objetivos civiles, "incluidos hospitales, instalaciones médicas, escuelas y refugios"* y subraya que "esos crímenes de guerra deben cesar inmediatamente" y que sus responsables y cómplices "deberán rendir cuentas".

Los Estados miembros pedirán además a Moscú que "garantice urgentemente el paso seguro de los civiles atrapados en las zonas de guerra", así como la liberación inmediata de todos los rehenes, el acceso humanitario ininterrumpido y la creación de corredores humanitarios.

Exigirán a Rusia que "ponga fin inmediatamente a su agresión militar en el territorio de Ucrania, retire inmediata e incondicionalmente todas las fuerzas y equipos militares" de ese país y que respete la integridad territorial, la soberanía y la independencia de Ucrania dentro de sus fronteras internacionalmente reconocidas.


----------



## Manoliko (24 Mar 2022)

Delenda est Rabat


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Mar 2022)

Duros bombardeos en Jarkov


----------



## Señor X (24 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> En ebay hay un listado enorme de material militar soviético, yo me pillé varios detectores giger sbt-1 y mbt por poco dinero y en perfecto estado. Vendajes, uniformes, medallas, todo lo que se quiera, y siempre viene de Ucrania.



Lo de siempre, esta gente no sabe hacer propaganda. Si quieren atribuir material antiguo a Rusia, deberían decir que es de 1995, por ejemplo, porque si es anterior a 1991, sería soviético, no ruso, y perfectamente podría haber estado en Ucrania. Es imposible de determinar su procedencia. No saben, simplemente. Además de asesores para usar javelins, necesitan también para redes sociales y manipulación propagandística.


----------



## pirivi-parava (24 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Cada vez me viene más la sensación de que nos gobiernan idiotas.



Y eso que Mario es de los más listos de la clase


----------



## delhierro (24 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Cada vez me viene más la sensación de que nos gobiernan idiotas.



Nos gobiernan idiotas , allende los mares. El tema de marruecos solo se explica por ordenes de la embajada yanqui.


----------



## NPI (24 Mar 2022)

Nuzzo dijo:


> La venta de acciones y los shorts estan prohibidos...



Las ventas a corto fue prohibido (hoy, mañana,...) 24 marzo 2022 en la Bolsa de Moscú.


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Mar 2022)

Según medios polacos así será la nueva Ucrania


----------



## Michael_Knight (24 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



"a ojos de todo el que lo quiera ver y todo la que la quiera ver" (SIC)


----------



## Impresionante (24 Mar 2022)

Y qué mierda es eso?


----------



## pgas (24 Mar 2022)

y encima Crimea tiene agua


----------



## Harman (24 Mar 2022)

Mariupol tiene un gran número de amplias avenidas. 
Cruzarlas es muy divertido

t.me/boris_rozhin/36104

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## ProfeInsti (24 Mar 2022)

* Hoy la OTAN celebra una Cumbre Extraordinaria.
* EE.UU tiene ya 100.000 militares en Europa.
* Rusia baja su intensidad militar, excepto en el sur.
* Ucrania acusa a Rusia de usar bombas de fósforo en Lugansk.
* Borrell : «Todo se va a decidir en los próximos 15 días»
* Borrell: Rusia no quiere sentarse a negociar nada, lo que quiere es
ocupar terreno"
* Ucrania confirma el primer intercambio de prisioneros de guerra.
* La OTAN avisa de que un ataque con armas químicas tendrá
consecuencias.
* Rusia acusa al hijo de Biden de financiar laboratorios biológicos.
* La misión de paz propuesta por Polonia sería el inicio "de la 3
Guerra Mundial", según el Presidente Bieloruso Lukashenko.


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Esa idea está planteada por Jean Thiriart hace décadas, La Nación de 400 Millones, desde Lisboa a Vladivostok.
> 
> Ni las élites rusas ni las del resto de Europa quieren eso, han hecho todo lo posible para que no suceda. Imagínate las de EEUU.



El *Imperio Euro-Ruso *de Thiriart, con la guerra parece que esta un poco mas lejos, pero hay que tener fe, el mal sera derrotado y los europeos nos terminaremos entendiendo.


----------



## Dula (24 Mar 2022)

Me parece que a Putín se le está poniendo la cosa fea.


----------



## BikeroII (24 Mar 2022)

Tras la cumbre en Bruselas el resultado es el siguiente:


----------



## Roedr (24 Mar 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Y eso que Mario es de los más listos de la clase



Super Mario es muyyyy inteligente, pero tendrá sus gustos como todo el mundo.


----------



## LIRDISM (24 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Territorio en Mariupol que permanece bajo control ucraniano
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 998221



eso mapa es creíble.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Mar 2022)

De los camaradas chinos:
Rusia: Pentágono, directamente involucrado en desarrollo de armas biológicas en Ucrania| Spanish.xinhuanet.com


----------



## kelden (24 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Según medios polacos así será la nueva Ucrania
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 998241



Ya andan los buitres revoloteando?


----------



## amcxxl (24 Mar 2022)

Enorme explosión en Kiev, posiblemente un depósito de combustible 


Proyecto @wargonzoo todos estos días acompañaron el asalto casi en tiempo real. Estamos compartiendo con ustedes imágenes recientes del dron del distrito Levoberezhny de Mauriupol, donde los militantes de Azov establecieron sus posiciones y puntos de tiro en los apartamentos de los civiles. 

Ruinas de la Margen Izquierda⚡Mariupol desde el aire⚡ La operación "Caldero Mariupol" se acerca a su etapa final. Quedan pocos días para que la ciudad quede completamente liberada de los neonazis


----------



## Tails (24 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Cada vez me viene más la sensación de que nos gobiernan idiotas.



No estaba eso demostrado desde hace años?


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Mar 2022)

BlackRock apuesta por Bolsa europea y china en detrimento estadounidense


La mayor gestora del mundo confía en una normalización progresiva de la política monetaria




cincodias.elpais.com









__





Cargando…






es.rankiapro.com













BlackRock responde a las críticas de Soros sacando músculo por sus inversiones en China


Duelo dialéctico de gigantes de la inversión a cuenta de la inversión. Las críticas de George Soros a BlackRock por aumentar sus inversiones en China han provocado la respuesta de la gestora de fondos, la mayor del mundo, al conocido y multimillonario filántropo. Desde la firma han contestado...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Impresionante (24 Mar 2022)

Dula dijo:


> Me parece que a Putín se le está poniendo la cosa fea.



Uy sí


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)

Ataques de artillería pesada cerca de Kiev, Ucrania.


----------



## El_Suave (24 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> y si gana Rusia que piensa hacer ?
> 
> ¿ aquí no ha pasado nada ..?
> - disculpe usted señor Putin por haber enviado misiles para destripar a sus soldados !!!



Yo no pierdo la esperanza de un Nuremberg 2.0

Y claro está, tampoco pierdo la esperanza de ver a Borrell, entre otros, sentado en el banquillo de acusados.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (24 Mar 2022)

Cuando lanzan los primeros champiñones? Esto ya wele


----------



## PutoNWO (24 Mar 2022)

Verás que risas las mamis de los nanzis cuando vean que sus valientes hijos que mataban civiles están aniquilados y esparcidos por MARIUPOL. Zelensky van a cortarte los huevos


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

La TV rusa está dando imágenes de Mariupol reducida a ruinas, pero les explica a los espectadores rusos que han sido los nacionalistas ucranianos los que "no han dejado piedra sobre piedra",destruyendo su ciudad en el rato que les quedaba libre mientras luchaban contra los rusos


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



primero habría que aclarar que significa ser mujer .


----------



## frangelico (24 Mar 2022)

Y cuánto se tardará en reconocer que el mayor ataque biologico de la Historia ha sido la epidemia más las "vacunas"? Hay muchas cosas que contaban con mantener en secreto y van saliendo.


----------



## Harman (24 Mar 2022)

Las consecuencias de los combates por Mariupol. Una vista aérea.

t.me/boris_rozhin/36106


ANTON VYACHESLAVOVICH​Una vista de pájaro de Mariupol en imágenes exclusivas de nuestro corresponsal @stringer_donetsk desde la parte liberada de Mariupol.​​Los combates en la ciudad continúan, pero en parte la ciudad está volviendo a la vida: los coches circulan, la gente sale a la calle a limpiar la basura y las esquirlas de los proyectiles....​​t.me/krasovkin/8937​


----------



## LIRDISM (24 Mar 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


>



Es decir, que Europa está llena de retrasados.


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (24 Mar 2022)

Entre nazis se entienden

. Austria prohíbe las transmisiones de RT


----------



## Burbujo II (24 Mar 2022)

Bueno, pues ya están en el jilo Zapatero, la igual - da, la ETA, los masones lesbianos zurdos de Satán...

Está visto que la guerra pierde fuelle...


----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No hay quien os entienda ..... hace dos páginas te quejabas de que el mercao encarece ciertos productos por culpa de podemos y ahora quieres que los viejos alemanes se compren muchos pisos en españa para que suban los precios de los pisos en españa por culpa de podemos también. Supongo ....



siempre la culpa es de potemos.


----------



## delhierro (24 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La TV rusa está dando imágenes de Mariupol reducida a ruinas, pero les explica a los espectadores rusos que han sido los nacionalistas ucranianos los que "no han dejado piedra sobre piedra",destruyendo su ciudad en el rato que les quedaba libre mientras luchaban contra los rusos



¿ la televisión rusa ? Pero si aquello esta controlado por los batallones de elite de la ucrania pura....¿ o no ? 

Al final la realidad es tozuda.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (24 Mar 2022)

*Biden advierte de que la escasez de alimentos "va a ser real"*
EFE Bruselas 24 mar. 2022









Agencia EFE


La Agencia EFE es la primera agencia de noticias en castellano, con más de 3000 profesionales de 60 nacionalidades.




www.efe.com


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## frangelico (24 Mar 2022)

Es un Su-25, un camión de bombas de los años 70 que ya estuvo en Afganistán. Primitivo pero duro, es más o menos el equivalente del A-10 americano.


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Mar 2022)

_Azov ha sufrido hoy sus mayores pérdidas hasta la fecha y ya no existe como unidad cohesionada. El anuncio de Mariupol en cualquier momento. El jefe de la RPD Denis Pushilin y los diputados de la Duma Estatal Turchak y Sablin ya están allí. Lágrimas de felicidad. Se acabó._



Hoy es un buen día.


----------



## frangelico (24 Mar 2022)

Pero si ellos quieren lo contrario.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Mar 2022)

*
" tenemos que lograr unir al mundo para salvar la tierra, nuestra tierra , en la que viven pobres, demasiados pobres, y ricos, demasiados ricos, pero la tierra no pertenece a nadie salvo al viento " *

( ZAPATONTO ) 

Sánchez es un broker de nivel . Enviaron al mejor para el golpe definitivo a España. 

Zapatero era un subnormal que lo pillaron por si salía mal lo de los atentados de los trenes y finalmente acababa en la cárcel . Inexplicablemente les salió bien y la gente cambió el sentido de su voto al día siguiente del atentado acojonados porque pensaban que si no votaban socialistas habría más. 

Si la tierra no pertenece a nadie ¿ qué tanto lío en Ucrania ?


----------



## vettonio (24 Mar 2022)

RT ed en ingles se hace eco del NYTimes

*Washington se prepara para un posible fracaso de la estrategia antirrusa – medios*
La suposición de que atacar a Ucrania fue un error estratégico por parte de Moscú puede "resultar prematura", dijeron altos funcionarios al NYT.


Altos funcionarios estadounidenses que investigan cómo mejorar la posición geopolítica de Estados Unidos a raíz del ataque de Rusia contra Ucrania tienen dudas sobre la estrategia actual, informó el miércoles el New York Times, citando fuentes familiarizadas con las discusiones.

La admisión fue enterrada en un artículo que detalla el trabajo del Equipo Tigre, un grupo creado a fines de febrero por la Casa Blanca para la planificación de Ucrania. El informe se centró en cómo Estados Unidos estaba preparando planes de contingencia para el improbable escenario de que Rusia usaría armas de destrucción masiva en Ucrania.

Además de establecer el grupo, el asesor de seguridad nacional Jake Sullivan formó un segundo cuerpo para la planificación a largo plazo, dijo el periódico, explicando su escepticismo de la narrativa occidental establecida con respecto al conflicto de Ucrania.

_"Dentro de la Casa Blanca, se ha convertido en un artículo de fe que [el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin] cometió un gran error estratégico, uno que disminuirá la posición de Rusia, paralizará su economía y alienará a los aliados potenciales durante años. Pero es temprano en el conflicto, advierten otros funcionarios, y esa conclusión puede resultar prematura",_ dijo el NYT.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (24 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El *Imperio Euro-Ruso *de Thiriart, con la guerra parece que esta un poco mas lejos, pero hay que tener fe, el mal sera derrotado y los europeos nos terminaremos entendiendo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 998238



Esta guerra civil europea es lo peor que nos puede pasar. Necesitamos deshacernos de la élites kremlinitas, bruselenses y de Washington D.C., cada una de ellas por distintos motivos, pero todas ellas malas en diverso grado.


----------



## BikeroII (24 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Es decir, que Europa está llena de retrasados.



Baiden Jr aplaudiendo con las orejas con sus negocios gasísticos. Como pasó con las armas de destruccion masiva, algun dia descubrirán que todo ha sido una mentira pero ya será demasiado tarde para muchos.


----------



## Mitrofán 2 (24 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La TV rusa está dando imágenes de Mariupol reducida a ruinas, pero les explica a los espectadores rusos que han sido los nacionalistas ucranianos los que "no han dejado piedra sobre piedra",destruyendo su ciudad en el rato que les quedaba libre mientras luchaban contra los rusos



Por que escribes frases textuales de otras personas en vez de citarlas?


----------



## CEMENTITOS (24 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Enorme explosión en Kiev, posiblemente un depósito de combustible
> 
> 
> Proyecto @wargonzoo todos estos días acompañaron el asalto casi en tiempo real. Estamos compartiendo con ustedes imágenes recientes del dron del distrito Levoberezhny de Mauriupol, donde los militantes de Azov establecieron sus posiciones y puntos de tiro en los apartamentos de los civiles.
> ...



Al loco tarado de Zelensky habria que enseñarle estos vídeos, porque es ÉL quien está enviando a su gente al infierno, pensando que la guerra es como una película. 
*Esta guerra tenía que haberse librado en los despachos*, pero el cómico/actor se empeñó en traicionar a su gente a cambio de un puñado de dólares.
Repito: terminará suicidado. Aún no se si por sus propias manos, o por otras.


----------



## IgFarben (24 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> había múltiples frentes de los que los ucranianos tenían que preocuparse, Mariupol, Izyum, Krivoy Rog fuera de Krivoy Rog (que parece estar bajo una ofensiva planificada actualmente) perdieron todas las ciudades y objetivos que habrían ayudado a Ucrania al menos a "sobrevivir" la guerra por un poco más



Krivoi Rog es un punto estratégico muy importante al que los rusos se están acercando mucho, y de lo que apenas se habla. Esa puede ser una batalla decisiva.


Dula dijo:


> Me parece que a Putín se le está poniendo la cosa fea.



Que ha pasado? Hoy no esta siendo un mal día para los rusos. Están terminando de conquistar Mariupol, han tomado Izium y han avanzado en Chernigov.


----------



## Peineto (24 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Pero todavía tienen depósitos de municiones?. Esta es una de las cosas que se repiten y no me cuadran.



Cuadra perfectamente sabiendo, como se sabe ahora, que la OTAN, esos guardianes de la paz, estaban acumulando esa cantidad bestial para su ataque a la Federación Rusa. Hay burros que no escarmientan.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (24 Mar 2022)

Por si a alguien le interesa.

Si queréis escuchar Radio Sputnik en Español lo tenéis en esta página en la sección "Radio".






PHOTOCALL.TV - Televisión y radio online


Disfruta, en directo y online, de la emisión de tus canales favoritos.




photocall.tv





Para ver Rusia Today en Español hay 2 opciones:

RT en Español






Ahora tenemos nuestro live por acá... | RT en Español | VK


Ahora tenemos nuestro live por acá.




vk.com


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Mar 2022)

Vishgorod bombardeada 

Fuente Ukra censor.net


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (24 Mar 2022)

Mitrofán 2 dijo:


> Por que escribes frases textuales de otras personas en vez de citarlas?



Le tengo en el ignore, sé que es Rejón sin leerlo, es lo único que hace. Cobra por mensaje.

Él y Allseeingeye son los únicos inquilinos de mi ignore.


----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ de verdad no os dais cuenta que los países europeos han puesto toda la carne en el asador y no hay vuelta atrás ?
> 
> Europa ha declarado la guerra a Rusia .
> Lo mismo es enviar misiles para matar rusos y que apriete el botón un ucraniano o un catalán o un vasco ( que no sé si son españoles )
> ...



*contra la estupidez los dioses luchan en vano* Schiller


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Mar 2022)

❗ La situación en Mariupol a partir de las 22.00 horas del 24 de marzo de 2022

▪ Unidades de las Fuerzas Aliadas están avanzando profundamente en la región de la Margen Izquierda desde el sur y el este. Destacamentos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y formaciones nacionalistas se retiran a lo profundo de la ciudad.

▪ En la margen derecha, las unidades que avanzan están despejando edificios de poca altura. De están produciendo combates entre la avenida Metallurgov y la calle Kuindzhi.

▪ En el suroeste, destacamentos de las fuerzas aliadas ocuparon el pueblo de Pokrovskoye y avanzan en la región de Primorsky a lo largo de la costa.

▪ Continúan los enfrentamientos en el territorio de la planta de Azovstal, parte de la cual aún está bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

#mapa #Mariupol #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Honkler (24 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Cada vez me viene más la sensación de que nos gobiernan idiotas.



Sensación? Certeza, coño, CERTEZA!


----------



## delhierro (24 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Pero todavía tienen depósitos de municiones?. Esta es una de las cosas que se repiten y no me cuadran.



Los paises son muy muy grandes. Y ucrania tiene enormes reservas de la época sovietica ( si lo almacenas bien dura mucho en un estado aceptable ), más lo que han fabricado ( tenian fabricas de armamento dle mismo origen ) con la pasta occidental los ultimos años, más lo que ha entrado como "ayuda" de occidente.

Hay que tener en cuenta que para Rusia no es una Guerra con todo. Solo una parte pequeña de su aviación y misiles participa en esto.


----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



20000miyoyes la avalan


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



No ! malditos sicarios no ! no disimulen !

El uso de armamento nuclear no será el fin del planeta. será el fin de Europa una vez más .


----------



## Charidemo (24 Mar 2022)

Medallas ucranianas "Por la captura de Crimea" encontradas en las oficinas de registro y alistamiento militar de la región de Kherson.

Según las oficinas locales de alistamiento militar, se prepararon insignias para los "héroes" de Ucrania.


----------



## apocalippsis (24 Mar 2022)

Tranquilos que aqui nuestros guarros se preocupan por las exportaciones ALIMENTARIAS y que ese mercado sera dificilmente recuperable, Hay que cortarle los guevos a estos hijos de puta, YA.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Mar 2022)

Buques rusos disparando a la costa de Odessa, al mar lo impactos.

Fuente Ukra pravda.com.ua


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Mar 2022)

Yanquis en Kiev.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Mar 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Cuadra perfectamente sabiendo, como se sabe ahora, que la OTAN, esos guardianes de la paz, estaban acumulando esa cantidad bestial para su ataque a la Federación Rusa. Hay burros que no escarmientan.



Llevaban dos años acumulando material y moviendo tropas.


----------



## IgFarben (24 Mar 2022)

Hay que ser idiota para subir esos videos. Es ponerse una diana en la cabeza, el, y todos los que le acompañan, sabiendo que los rusos van a la caza de los combatientes extranjeros. Todo por el postureo.



rejon dijo:


>



Ese payaso no se ha enterado de que Rusia es el pais del mundo que mas armas nucleares tiene, o que?
Si los propios lideres rusos han reconocido que si les atacan se llevan el planeta al infierno con ellos.


----------



## Zappa (24 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Yanquis en Kiev.



*"... all the fun stuff to make it a beautiful day..."*

Vaya tela los yankis.


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Von Rudel (24 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No ! malditos sicarios no ! no disimulen !
> 
> El uso de armamento nuclear no será el fin del planeta. será el fin de Europa una vez más .





Solo por estas declaraciones deberían dejar que un enfermo mental dejara de opinar en los medios de comunicación.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (24 Mar 2022)

Se trasca


----------



## PutoNWO (24 Mar 2022)

Ojo al Mundo que se piensa que aún hay 14.000 en Mariupol. Cuando ya no quedan y hace 1 semana solo quedaban la mitad de esos 14.000

No despiertan del coma.


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Los moros estuvieron en toda la península más tiempo del que llevamos sin ellos.



No creas en Pamplona estuvieron solo una generacion y la invasion fue mas cultural que demografica, fueron los mismos visigodos traidores, convertidos en muladies, los que conquistaron gran parte de la peninsula, aun asi les costo, las instituciones civiles y politicas del estado visigotico tardaron 24 años en desaparecer.


----------



## crocodile (24 Mar 2022)

‼¡Las tropas de Rusia y la RPD liberaron el distrito de la orilla izquierda de Mariupol!

Ramzan Kadyrov: Nuestros combatientes limpiaron de pandillas todo el distrito Livoberezhny de Mariupol, ubicado en la parte este de la ciudad y separado del resto por la zona industrial de Azovstal. Los soldados izaron una bandera sobre el último edificio de la Fiscalía del distrito de Levoberezhny, me dijo mi querido HERMANO Sultan Rashaev.

Así, los guardias despejaron por completo las zonas residenciales de la zona este de la ciudad, donde viven más de 100 mil personas. Los últimos remanentes inacabados del grupo de bandidos, que anteriormente operaban en la región de la Margen Izquierda, sufrieron pérdidas y huyeron hacia el oeste.

Ahora los guardias están lanzando sus fuerzas para limpiar otras áreas residenciales de Mariupol de los nacionalistas de Azov".


----------



## Simo Hayha (24 Mar 2022)

Los ucranios continuan avanzando en la desnazificación y desmilitarización de orcorrusos en varios frentes


----------



## Byblos07 (24 Mar 2022)

Es curioso, pero en los últimos días he visto en la prensa occidental dos artículos que hablan del problema del nazismo en Ucrania, ya sin tanta ocultación. Uno en Le Figaro, y otro, sorprendentemente, hoy en El Mundo.

¿Se están preparando ahora para cambiar el discurso y quitarle a Zelensky el aura de héroe inmaculado que no tiene nada que ver con los nazis ni los permite en su armada?

¿Ya no les conviene Zelensky porque ha resultado ser un bocachancla demasiado entusiasmado interpretando el papel de Greta Marioneta ayudado por unos gramitos?


----------



## mirkoxx (24 Mar 2022)

Las fuerzas rusas y del Donetsk han asegurado la administración de la ciudad de Mariupol y han levantado la bandera de la República sobre ella. También se tomó el Ayuntamiento. Los combates continúan justo en el centro de la ciudad, cerca de la Fiscalía, en la avenida Pobeda.


----------



## PutoNWO (24 Mar 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Medallas ucranianas "Por la captura de Crimea" encontradas en las oficinas de registro y alistamiento militar de la región de Kherson.
> 
> Según las oficinas locales de alistamiento militar, se prepararon insignias para los "héroes" de Ucrania.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (24 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> y si gana Rusia que piensa hacer ?
> 
> ¿ aquí no ha pasado nada ..?
> - disculpe usted señor Putin por haber enviado misiles para destripar a sus soldados !!!



... Y por el camino, nos ha empobrecido.


----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

bueno en 2 o 3 meses nos invadiran los moros hambrientos por que no tiene pa comer id entrenando con airsoft y call of dutty


----------



## Impresionante (24 Mar 2022)

Fondo vinculado a Hunter Biden involucrado en el esquema secreto de biolab de Ucrania – Moscú

Moscú ha revelado detalles detrás del patrocinio de la investigación secreta.









Fund linked to Hunter Biden involved in Ukraine’s secret biolab scheme – Moscow


The Ukrainian biolabs were funded by US government agencies and companies affiliated with top US leadership, Moscow has claimed




www.rt.com


----------



## Artigas (24 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Según medios polacos así será la nueva Ucrania
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 998241



Lo que no me cierra de esto es que no veo a Rusia poniendo la sangre para que Polonia, Hungría y Rumania ganen territorio.

¿Sería para terminar rápido el asunto? Hasta ahora, no han demostrado estar apurados.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Biden advierte de que la escasez de alimentos "va a ser real"*
> EFE Bruselas 24 mar. 2022
> 
> 
> ...



aqui nos comeremos a los cuñados en cladereta


----------



## apocalippsis (24 Mar 2022)

Soldados chechenos izan la bandera de Ramzán Kadyrov en el edificio de la Fiscalía del distrito de Levoberezhny, ubicado en la parte este de Mariúpol. Con la ciudad prácticamente bajo control, los soldados chechenos se centran ahora en cazar a los restos del Batallón Azov.


----------



## amcxxl (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## lasoziedad (24 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pobre mujer. ¿Que es eso verde que lleva? ¿Un producto para sanar heridas que no conozco?



Decian que era un antiseptico, creo que es algo como el betadine.


----------



## Francotirador Wali (24 Mar 2022)

Artigas dijo:


> Lo que no me cierra de esto es que no veo a Rusia poniendo la sangre para que Polonia, Hungría y Rumania ganen territorio.
> 
> ¿Sería para terminar rápido el asunto? Hasta ahora, no han demostrado estar apurados.



Esos kilometros de territorio son irrelevantes comparados con el percal que tenian ahi montado.


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Mar 2022)

Los infantes de marina ukros, una unidad de elite, cazados mientras intentaban huir de Mariupol, por reservistas de Novorrusia !!!. 

Ver archivo adjunto 998104
Ver archivo adjunto 998106
Ver archivo adjunto 998107
Ver archivo adjunto 998108


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Mar 2022)

_Actualización del Ministerio de Defensa sobre la cooperación militar y biológica entre Estados Unidos y Ucrania: "Los materiales nos permiten rastrear la interacción entre el liderazgo actual de #EEUU y los biolabs de #Ucrania, en particular la participación del fondo de inversión Rosemont Seneca, dirigido por Hunter #Biden".
MoD: "La escala del programa es impresionante. El #DoD de los Estados Unidos, la #USAID, la #FundaciónGeorgeSoros y el CDC participan directamente en su ejecución. La curación científica corre a cargo del Laboratorio de Los Álamos, que desarrolla nucs☢ como parte del #ProyectoManhattan."

"Todas estas actividades se llevaron a cabo bajo pleno control del #Pentágono. Obsérvese esta tarjeta de registro, que confirma que exactamente 3️⃣0️⃣ laboratorios de #Ucrania ubicados en 1️⃣4️⃣ asentamientos participaron en actividades biológicas militares a gran escala en #Ucrania."

"El importe de la financiación para el periodo 2018-2020 fue de unos 3️⃣2️⃣ millones. El texto del documento dice que los #EEUU , su personal y sus contratistas están exentos de la obligación de pagar impuestos u otras tasas similares que se cobran en el territorio de #Ucrania ."

"Todo esto crea riesgos para la transferencia de información genética sensible al extranjero, así como amenazas a la #seguridad biológica no sólo para , sino también para otras regiones. Una de las prioridades de los clientes es el agente del ántrax, que es muy dañino y resistente".

Según los datos publicados en los medios de comunicación de #Bulgaria, alrededor de 2️⃣0️⃣ soldados ucranianos murieron durante los experimentos del proyecto UP-8 sólo en el laboratorio de #Kharkov, y otros 2️⃣0️⃣ fueron hospitalizados."

"5 #laboratorios en #EstadosUnidos no tiene comparación con otros países. Según el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de #China, controlan 3️⃣3️⃣6️⃣ laboratorios en 3️⃣0️⃣ estados fuera de la jurisdicción nacional." _


----------



## apocalippsis (24 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Biden advierte a Rusia contra el uso de armas nucleares, biológicas o químicas: "Responderemos"*
> El presidente de Estados Unidos,* Joe Biden,* ha asegurado en Bruselas que la respuesta de la OTAN en la guerra de Ucrania dependerá del *uso de las armas nucleares, químicas o biológicas por parte de Rusia*. "Si las usa, *responderemos*". Esta advertencia había sido ya realizada con anterioridad. Biden ha afirmado que, con su ataque a Ucrania, "Putin ha conseguido lo contrario de lo que quería. La OTAN y la UE están más unidas que nunca".



Pero compañero no tengas miedo una nuclear tactica te hara bien................


----------



## dedalo00 (24 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Por si a alguien le interesa.
> 
> Si queréis escuchar Radio Sputnik en Español lo tenéis en esta página en la sección "Radio".
> 
> ...




Otrad buena alternativa, es Odysee (Plataforma de alojamiento de videos)

RT en Español








RT en Español


RT en Español ofrece una alternativa real en el mundo de la información. Las noticias de actualidad de las que no hablan los principales canales internacionales adquieren importancia mundial en RT en ...




odysee.com




Sputnik Mundo








Sputnik Mundo


Sputnik es una agencia de información del siglo XXI, que dispone de servicios de noticias, páginas web, amplia presencia en las redes sociales, aplicaciones móviles y centros multimedia, además de su ...




odysee.com




Ahí les va








Noticias


View Noticias on Odysee




odysee.com


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

*Rusia dice que la OTAN quiere que continúen las acciones militares.*
Rusia acusó hoy a la OTAN de estar interesada en la continuación de las acciones militares en Ucrania, escenario desde hace un mes de una "operación militar especial" rusa que ha dejado miles de muertos y 3,5 millones de refugiados.

"La decisión anunciada en la cumbre (de la OTAN) de continuar ofreciendo apoyo político y práctico al régimen de Kiev demuestra el interés de la Alianza Atlántica en la continuación de las acciones militares", dijo María Zajárova, portavoz de Exteriores rusa, en un comunicado.

En su cumbre extraordinaria en Bruselas sobre la guerra en Ucrania, los líderes aliados acordaron establecer cuatro nuevos batallones internacionales en Hungría, Bulgaria, Eslovaquia y Rumanía.

Al tiempo que la OTAN activó los elementos de defensa química, biológica y nuclear, Estados Unidos admitió consultas con sus socios para el suministro a Ucrania de misiles antibuque.

Zajárova agregó: "Al tiempo que llama a las negociaciones, el bloque del Atlántico Norte no ha realizado ni un solo intento de decantar a los dirigentes ucranianos hacia el arreglo pacífico de la situación en el Donbás".


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (24 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> La realidad paralela de las putitas otánicas en este foro es ya de frenopático, jalean el hundimiento de un barco el día en el que una ciudad equivalente a Granada acaba de ser liberada.
> Cuando entren en Odesa celebrarán 4 cohetes?
> Putin ríndete que tas rodeao



Por qué no me sorprende que éste nazi de mierda celebre la agresión de la horda?


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Mar 2022)

*Lo de que Pearl Harbor fue un cebo es una opinión muy extendida entre los expertos en la segunda guerra mundial.*

Lógicamente el relato que cuentan los vencedores para suavizar sus crímenes nada tiene que ver con la realidad . De hecho hicieron creer que asesinaron a millones de japoneses y lanzaron las bombas atómicas para hacerles un favor.

Muy interesante la guerra de Corea y sus millones de muertos que no viene ahora a cuento , pero que sepas que había preparadas lo menos una docena de bombas atómicas para atacar a Corea y China.

En cualquier caso ciñéndonos a Japón , los japoneses sabían con toda seguridad que los americanos los iban a atacar .

*Y LOS AMERICANOS SABÍAN QUE LOS JAPONESES SABÍAN QUE LOS IBAN A ATACAR ! *y esta es la cuestión, pero necesitaban un casus belli para entrar en guerra .

Dicen que lo de las torres gemelas fue un caso parecido para que fuese un gran espectáculo ante el mundo y tener la disculpa de atacar Irak , Afganistán , Siria y todo lo que vino después y sigue ..

Atentados del 11 de septiembre de 2001

Guerra de Irak/Fecha de inicio
20 de marzo de 2003










El USS Maine y la chispa que calcinó los restos del imperio español


El 25 de abril de 1898 Estados Unidos declaró la guerra a España tras la explosión del USS Maine en el puerto de La Habana el 15 de febrero del mismo año.




www.nationalgeographic.es













15 de febrero de 1898: la explosión del Maine en Cuba provoca la guerra hispano-estadounidense


Washington utilizó la explosión de su acorazado Maine para declararle la guerra a España y ocupar Cuba. El tiempo demostró que fue accidental




elordenmundial.com


----------



## Impresionante (24 Mar 2022)

A cuánto nos sale la broma globalista?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

Intel Slava Z
 

0:33


_*⚡*_The Black Sea Fleet strikes at the Armed Forces of Ukraine!

Caliber-NK cruise missiles have just been launched from the Sevastopol region from a small rocket ship. 8 missiles rush to the targets

53.4K views19:10


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## lasoziedad (24 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 998147
> 
> 
> *Antoñito el fantástico.*



Y el Boris Johnson que parece que está en los postres de una boda, cuando reparten los puros.


----------



## Pollepolle (24 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Qué ridículo queda Musk discutiendo sobre cómo pelearse con Putin. Yo de Kadyrov hubiera desafiado a Musk a un combate en un terreno neutral, por ejemplo en Bielorrusia, y de árbitro Lukashenko.



Ojala Rusia destruya todos los putoa satelites starlink del cantamañanas de elon musk que se atrevan a sobrevolar la madre Rusia.

Eso si que iba a ser una patada en los webos para los lameculos de Musk.


----------



## Von Rudel (24 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Según medios polacos así será la nueva Ucrania
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 998241





Si ocurre eso, ya se les puede caer la cara de verguenza a Polonia, Hungria y Rumania. Y españa salirse de la Otan y armarse con 1000 armas nucleares y dejar esta mierda.


----------



## Zepequenhô (24 Mar 2022)

mirkoxx dijo:


> Mariupol completamente bajo control de Milicias DPR Milicias/Ejército Ruso ya que el 98% de los miembros del Batallón Azov han sido eliminados



Cuando se confirme me emborracho.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

__

_ 
_ 
Intel Slava Z

 


0:12 

 



0:00 

 

0:09 



_*‼*_Monstrous explosion in Kyiv

According to reports, the oil depot was destroyed.


----------



## Simo Hayha (24 Mar 2022)

Americanos, voluntarios, ya están cazando orcos en Ucrania.


----------



## Argentium (24 Mar 2022)

Jajajaja, pues sí, confirmado, dolió y duele mucho, perooo, quedarse con las reservas de un país soberano es un cumplimiento de contrato ejemplar, como corresponde a las muy serias autoridades occidentales, los rusos, los chinos y otros deben estar así    

*La demanda rusa de pagos de gas en rublos sería un incumplimiento de contrato, **dicen los líderes de la UE*
20:45 || 24/03/2022


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## PutoNWO (24 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Los ucranios continuan avanzando en la desnazificación y desmilitarización de orcorrusos en varios frentes



Jojo, Simo te quité del ignore porq ahora empieza lo bueno


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

*El español desaparecido en Jerson ha sido liberado, según fuentes ucranianas.*
El español Mario García Calatayud, un valenciano residente en Jerson (sur de Ucrania) y del que se sospechaba que había sido arrestado por soldados rusos que controlan la zona, ha sido liberado y está a salvo, informan fuentes ucranianas.

*"¡El conocido voluntario Mario está libre! Gracias a todos los que participaron",* escribió Vitali Bogdanov, un activista de Jerspn, en Facebook, según informa Ukrinform. Según este activista, "los invasores se vieron sorprendidos por una llamada desde el extranjero de la Cruz Roja" y ahora Mario se encuentra a salvo.


----------



## Artigas (24 Mar 2022)

Francotirador Wali dijo:


> Esos kilometros de territorio son irrelevantes comparados con el percal que tenian ahi montado.



Pero le estás regalando otro posible eje de ataque a Polonia contra Bielorrusia, estratégicamente no me parece un buen negocio.


----------



## Simo Hayha (24 Mar 2022)

Soldado ucranio da primeros auxilios a orcorruso


----------



## Impresionante (24 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Según medios polacos así será la nueva Ucrania
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 998241



Enlace?


----------



## Peineto (24 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Es decir, que Europa está llena de retrasados.



Retrasados, vendidos, traidores, gilipollas y un largo etc. que, en este caso no es un insulto, sino una definiión de esta horda de mentecatos que ni saben que un gas 40 % más caro repercute en un incremento de precios que hará historia.
Atense los cinturones, amigos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Solo por estas declaraciones deberían dejar que un enfermo mental dejara de opinar en los medios de comunicación.



buenoooooo ! yo ya no puedo ver la tele que me ponen enfermo . Son tan radicales las mentiras que parece que ya les da todo igual . 

Literalmente dijeron en el programa de la Griso y la propia tipa lo repitió al día siguiente, que Putin " se había vuelto loco porque tiene un cáncer terminal y que como tiene mucho miedo al coronavirus por ser un paciente de riesgo por eso la reunión con Macrón había sido en una mesa tan larga !!!!!

claro , eso antes de que se reuniese con doscientos mil rusos sin mascarilla . 









Putin, en loor de multitudes, dice cuál es su objetivo en esta guerra


El presidente ruso llena un estadio de fútbol en un patriótico mitin en el que asegura que el Kremlin está "evitando un genocidio" en Ucrania.



as.com


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Mar 2022)

En la ciudad de Klintsy, región de Bryansk, alrededor de las 18:00 horas, las fuerzas de defensa aérea de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas derribaron un vehículo aéreo no tripulado.


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

*Scholz: los contratos de importaciones de energía rusa son en euros.*
El canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz, ha afirmado este jueves que el examen de los contratos energéticos con Rusia apunta que el pago en euros o en dólares forma parte del acuerdo y es lo que "está en vigor", *en referencia al anuncio del presidente ruso Vladímir Putin de que reclamará el abono en rublos*.

Al término de un encuentro de jefes de Estado y de Gobierno de la OTAN y del G7, Scholz destacó una vez más que* un embargo a las importaciones de gas natural, carbón y petróleo de Rusia no formará parte del régimen de sanciones*. Afirmó que se trata de una decisión "consciente" debida a la dependencia de muchos estados europeos de dichas importaciones, pero defendió la eficacia del resto de "duras" sanciones impuestas contra Moscú. "Las mantendremos el tiempo que sea necesario y revisaremos su efectividad una y otra vez ," ha advertido Scholz.


----------



## Francotirador Wali (24 Mar 2022)

Artigas dijo:


> Pero le estás regalando otro posible eje de ataque a Polonia contra Bielorrusia, estratégicamente no me parece un buen negocio.



No crees que la posiblidad de ataque depende mucho mas de ordenes remotas que de la configuracion del territorio?


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Mar 2022)

⚡ *Kadyrov dijo que nuestras tropas liberaron completamente el distrito de la Margen Izquierda de Mariupol. El enemigo se retiró hacia el oeste.*


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

*LOS BIOLABS DE HUNTER BIDEN *














EXCLUSIVE: Hunter Biden Bio Firm Partnered With Ukrainian Researchers ‘Isolating Deadly Pathogens’ Using Funds From Obama's Defense Department.


An investment firm directed by Hunter Biden was a lead financial backer of a pandemic tracking and response firm that collaborated on identifying and isolating deadly pathogens in Ukrainian laboratories, receiving funds from the Obama administration's Department of Defense to do so, The National...




thenationalpulse.com


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sr Julian (24 Mar 2022)

Periodista "Español", menudo hijo de puta hipocrita.
El abogado de asesinos Etarras, narcotraficantes Gallegos y el Pokemon, tambien condenado por blanquear dinero. 
Segurisimo que su cliente es "periodista", segurisimo, nada de ser un propagandista mercenario.


----------



## kelden (24 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Si ocurre eso, ya se les puede caer la cara de verguenza a Polonia, Hungria y Rumania. Y españa salirse de la Otan y armarse con 1000 armas nucleares y dejar esta mierda.



Si Polonia da un paso en falso le llueven hostias como para hacer la Segunda Comunión (se ve a los otanistas particularmente consternados al comprobar las capacidades de los nuevos misiles rusos). Y en ese momento, como Francia no va a usar su armamento nuclear, la OTAN se deshace como una galleta porque nadie va a mover un dedo.


----------



## Simo Hayha (24 Mar 2022)

Ucranios destruyen un blindado orconaziruso en Mariupol


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

n investment firm directed by President Joe Biden’s son Hunter Biden was a leading financial backer of a pandemic tracking and response firm that collaborated on identifying and isolating deadly pathogens in Ukrainian laboratories, receiving funds from the Obama administration’s Department of Defense in the process, The National Pulse can exclusively reveal.


*If you want more scoops like this, please consider supporting our work so we can hire more research staff and report on real and important news like this, daily.*



Rosemont Seneca Technology Partners (RSTP) – a subsidiary of the Hunter Biden and Christopher Heinz-founded Rosemont Capital – counted both Biden and Heinz as managing directors. Heinz is the stepson of former U.S. Secretary of State and current Climate czar John Kerry.


Amongst the companies listed on archived versions of the RSTP’s portfolio is Metabiota – an ostensibly San Francisco-based company that purports to detect, track, and analyze emerging infectious diseases.


Financial reports reveal that RSTP led the company’s first round of funding in 2015, which amounted to $30 million. Former managing director and co-founder of RSTP Neil Callahan – a name that also appears many times on Hunter Biden’s hard drive – sits on Metabiota’s Board of Advisors alongside former Clinton official Rob Walker who discussed, in another unearthed Hunter Biden hard drive e-mail, reaching out to the Obama Department of Defense with regard to Metabiota.




Exclusive: New e-mails confirm the Metabiota/DOD/Ukrainelinks.

In July 2021, The National Pulse exclusively revealed the connection between Metabiota, Hunter Biden, and the pandemic-linked EcoHealth Alliance which worked closely with Anthony Fauci’s National Institute for Allergy and Infectious Disease (NIAID) and the notorious Wuhan laboratory.
  

Today, we can exclusively reveal an official connection between the Biden-linked pandemic firm and biological laboratories based in Ukraine. In early March we revealed how these labs were handling “especially dangerous pathogens” through programs funded by the U.S. government. The potential for such entities to fall into the hands of invading Russian forces has come under hotly disputed scrutiny in recent weeks.

*‘Zoonotic Diseases’*

A feature in the Science and Technology Center in Ukraine’s (STCU) 2016 Annual Report recounts a “Trilateral Meeting with Ukraine, Poland, and the United States Regional Collaboration on Biological Security, Safety, and Surveillance.”


The article describes in particular an October 2016 meeting involving U.S. military officials and their Ukrainian counterparts discussing “cooperation in surveillance and prevention of especially dangerous infectious diseases, including zoonotic diseases in Ukraine and neighboring countries.”





2016 meeting.
In attendance were representatives from the Biden-linked Metabiota, roughly one year after Hunter’s investment funds put cash into the company. Attendees also included:



US Department of Defense [Defense Threat Reduction Agency] (DTRA) (K. Garrett, G. Braunstein, W. Sosnowski, and J. Wintrol);
Black & Veatch and Metabiota corporations (D. Mustra, Dr. M. Guttieri, S. Anderson, T. Borth and others);
Curtis “BJ” Bjelajac, Executive Director, and Vlada Pashynska, Senior Specialist represented the STCU.

“The meeting focused on existing frameworks, regulatory coordination, and ongoing cooperative projects in research, surveillance and diagnostics of a number of dangerous zoonotic diseases, such as avian influenza, leptospirosis, Crimea Congo hemorrhagic fever, and brucellosis,” explains the summary:





STUC Annual Report (p. 6)
A separate page from the STCU website details another meeting between Metabiota representatives, Ukrainian scientists, and U.S. Department of Defense officials aimed at increasing collaboration while attending a Swine Fever workshop just months later:


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## PutoNWO (24 Mar 2022)

*No decía el Jefe de los nazis que esperaban a los Chechenos en Mariupol  ?

Los Chechenos ya pusieron la bandera de Kadyrov en el ayuntamiento y de los nazis solo tenemos cuerpos destrozados.*


----------



## JOS1378 (24 Mar 2022)

La carretera de la muerte


Artículo Original: Denis Grigoriuk Esto probablemente se quedará conmigo para siempre. Simplemente no puedo imaginar cómo podría olvidarlo todo. Una línea de puntos saliendo de una ciudad en llamas…




slavyangrad.es


----------



## Artigas (24 Mar 2022)

Francotirador Wali dijo:


> No crees que la posiblidad de ataque depende mucho mas de ordenes remotas que de la configuracion del territorio?



En un conflicto convencional, necesariamente el territorio debe ser ocupado para el control de los recursos. Los bombardeos no te garantizan la eliminación de la presencia enemiga. Y los puntos de partida evidentemente son relevantes.


----------



## Impresionante (24 Mar 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Periodista "Español", menudo hijo de puta hipocrita.
> El abogado de asesinos Etarras, narcotraficantes Gallegos y el Pokemon, tambien condenado por blanquear dinero.
> Segurisimo que su cliente es "periodista", segurisimo, nada de ser un propagandista mercenario.



Ya ya

Pero de secuestrar a un periodista, de eso ni hablamos


----------



## vettonio (24 Mar 2022)

_ Reportaje recomendado. _

SVPRESSA.RU
*Mariupol, barrido: Kadyrovtsy encuentra a miembros de Bandera tratando de escapar del "caldero" bajo el disfraz de refugiados*
*Fueron los chechenos los que descubrieron la mayoría de los nazis. *

*Cómo lo hacen*

En general, en esta operación especial, los militares no son bienvenidos a dar entrevistas. Pero el corresponsal de "SP" bajo condición de anonimato registró la historia del marine Sergei S. Contratista Sergey junto con su compañía trabaja en la parte occidental de la sitiada Mariupol.

"Es un trabajo difícil. Limpiar la ciudad es un trabajo duro y agotador. Estás en una tensión salvaje todo el día. Entiendes perfectamente que puedes convertirte en una presa fácil para un francotirador, por lo que corres entre casas, agachándote y eligiendo tu cabeza en tus hombros. Tal es el juego de la muerte en el gato y el ratón. Y llevas un casco de Kevlar, armadura, munición. Cada uno de nosotros es tan delgado como una tabla de lavar. Y las piernas de todos son como levantadores de pesas. Más o menos tranquilo te sientes bajo la cubierta de un tanque u otra armadura. Antes de cruzar la calle, "escaneas" todos los rascacielos.


Todo está rodado por aquí. Hay una guerra constante contra los francotiradores. Tienen un escalador francotirador. Funciona en los pisos quinto y sexto. Y luego desciende rápidamente la cuerda y huye hasta que es cubierto por un tanque, mortero o fuego de artillería. Los lanzadores de granadas del AGS aprendieron a enviar granadas directamente a ventanas específicas. Direccionable.






Tenemos chicos que han estado operando en el Medio Oriente. ISIS estaba siendo ahuyentado. Hay una ciudad de más de un millón en Irak: Mosul. ISIS lo convirtió en un área fortificada. Así que los estadounidenses lo clavaron en el asfalto con fuego de artillería. Para un miembro de ISIS, podrían poner a cien civiles. Trabajamos de manera específica. Por eso es difícil. De los tanques, trabajamos solo en los puntos de francotirador identificados: si no entramos, enterraremos al tirador bajo los escombros.

Por lo tanto, cambian sus mentiras constantemente. Varios grupos de francotiradores buriatos y tuvanos estaban unidos a nosotros. Incluso había un Khanty del distrito de Khanty-Mansiysk. Cazadores hereditarios. Muchos han pasado por Chechenia, Osetia, Siria...

Pero dicen que Mariupol es algo especial. Ver a un francotirador en la ventana o el ático de un edificio de gran altura destruido es extremadamente difícil. Pasan horas mirando las casas, a través de binoculares, en una cámara termográfica y con sus propios ojos. Después de dos o tres días, los ojos se inflaman, las caras se vuelven rojas, como si fuera por una falta constante de sueño. Los untan con un poco de grasa de ciervo. Los francotiradores de SoF trabajan con ellos. Sus rifles perforan las paredes. En la pared después del golpe - agujeros del tamaño de una cuenca ...


En general, en nuestro pelotón, un tercio de los niños tienen apellidos ucranianos. Dicen que limpiamos nuestro propio país de los espíritus malignos. Hay niños de la Unión Soviética, aquellos que nacieron en Ucrania, Moldavia, Kazajstán. Las milicias en general tienen una internacional completa.

Rusos, ucranianos, abjasios, daguestaníes. Hay muchos caucásicos en general. Las peleas son su elemento. En la guerra, nos cruzamos constantemente con los chechenos *de Kadyrov*. A veces nos aseguran, luego los aseguramos. Al principio, mostraron un descarado desprecio por la muerte.

Entonces nos volvimos más cuidadosos. La guerra es posicional. No hay combate de daga aquí, los ataques de caballería no pasan. Puedes convertirte en una presa fácil para un francotirador o mortero. Los banderitas, por cierto, también tienen chechenos. Pero los nuestros los llaman "Satanás de habla chechena". Llegamos a ellos por comunicación. Salgan, dicen, de vez en cuando, no dispararemos, lucharemos en dagas como hombres. No salieron.


Entre los montañeros hay otros mayores, aquellos que lucharon en la primera guerra chechena. Y ahora estamos venciendo a los Banderaitas junto con ellos. Hermanos de Armas. Nuestro odio a los banderaitas es mutuo y absoluto. Los cubriríamos a todos con artillería en una hora. Pero se esconden a espaldas de los pacíficos.

No dejan que la gente entre en los corredores humanitarios que hemos abierto y chillan al mundo entero que los civiles están sufriendo por los ocupantes. No hay lógica, ni significado, ni alta idea en sus acciones. Todo se basa en mentiras, tanto *para el* payaso Zelensky como para ellos mismos. Nos acusan constantemente de lo que hacemos nosotros mismos. Mentiras, mentiras, mentiras.

Los chechenos también están listos para romperse.

Fueron los chechenos los que descubrieron a la mayoría de los nazis que intentaron abandonar la ciudad junto con los pacíficos en el corredor de goma. Primero revisaron los hombros: estaban magullados por el retroceso del trasero. Puede haber habido marcas de rodilleras en mis rodillas. Y el casco deja una franja roja en la cabeza. Algunos incluso fueron olfateados. Si una persona dispara mucho, huele a pólvora y aceite de pistola. En un militar y mucho correr de pie, quedan rastros de las caderas. Puede haber un callo en el pulgar al cargar el cargador con cartuchos. Por lo general, todos están ligeramente encorvados.

En el pecho, la munición cuelga constantemente. Y eso a veces son más de mil rondas de municiones. Y también se frota los hombros. Hay muchos matices. En general, los montañeses tienen algún tipo de intuición animal para el enemigo. Lo sienten con su piel. Gritan su llave con la mirada a una persona y esperan a que mire hacia otro lado. Y los banderaitas no miran a los ojos. No les gusta en absoluto una mirada directa. Y por la forma en que se lo lleva, se siente el enemigo. A muchos se les hicieron tatuajes en los hombros. O un rastro de un patrón ácido.


Cuando los civiles fueron sacados de la ciudad, ni siquiera tenían la fuerza para regocijarse. Devastación total. Casi como zombis. Los ojos de muchos son negros, devastados. Miras allí como en el abismo. Me parece que así es como los prisioneros de los campos de concentración no tenían la fuerza cuando nuestros prisioneros los liberaron. Muchos están al borde de la locura o de una crisis nerviosa. Los ancianos que tenían todo tipo de llagas, tan pronto como salen de los sótanos, mueren de estrés. Están enterrados justo en la ciudad. Los vecinos suelen enterrarlos. Mariupol está salpicado de estas fosas comunes.

Después de correr continuamente por la ciudad y disparar, llegas a la unidad recién muerta. Piensas que hoy este mal sueño ha terminado. Mañana comenzaremos a pesadilla a los bastardos de nuevo.

Y aquí estamos esperando jaurías enteras de perros y gatos abandonados. Se sientan y esperan a que los combatientes compartan la ración seca. Compartir. La criatura de Dios después de todo.


El otro día, apareció una gata embarazada. Gateando, temblando, rascando el suelo con sus garras y gritando. La comida para los gatitos se necesita catastróficamente. Le di un guiso. Todos los otros perros y gatos que estaban alrededor ni siquiera se movieron. Aunque hambrienta nada menos que ella. Incluso la bestia entiende que una mujer embarazada no puede ofenderse. Ella "drenó" todo el guiso y comenzó a lamer mi zapato polvoriento. Gracias. Le hicimos un "sofá" en la caja de munición. Bushlat acostado. Tal hospital de maternidad felina de campo. Deja que tus gatitos den a luz.

Realmente necesitamos apoyo y comprensión de que toda Rusia está detrás de nosotros. Y cuando los chicos nos enviaron la canción "Mordemos a Mariupol", nuestras alas crecieron bien. Bien hecho, quién escribió la canción. Se trata de nosotros. Tenía un halo justo sobre mi cabeza después de eso. Estamos haciendo un gran trabajo aquí. Juntos, el mundo entero – cristianos, musulmanes, budistas. Salvamos a Rusia. Solo este pensamiento nos mantiene en buena forma y no nos permite relajarnos. El Señor nos respeta.

Eso es lo que estamos haciendo aquí. *Moriré, recordaré cómo tomamos Mariupol.*


----------



## IgFarben (24 Mar 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Periodista "Español", menudo hijo de puta hipocrita.
> El abogado de asesinos Etarras, narcotraficantes Gallegos y el Pokemon, tambien condenado por blanquear dinero.
> Segurisimo que su cliente es "periodista", segurisimo, nada de ser un propagandista mercenario.



Y secuestrador, encarcelado por colaborar con los etarras en el secuestro de Emiliano Revilla.
Si España tuviese dignidad, el CNI ya lo hubiese suicidado a ese cabron.


----------



## Impresionante (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ancient Warrior (24 Mar 2022)

El Nuevo orden mundial


----------



## Impresionante (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sr Julian (24 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ya ya
> 
> Pero de secuestrar a un periodista, de eso ni hablamos



Que coño va a ser periodista la basura esta con ese abogado, a cualquier cosa le llaman periodista. Es un puto mercenario que trabaja para crear una opinion publica determinada y por eso lo han detenido, por mercenario.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> *No decía el Jefe de los nazis que esperaban a los Chechenos en Mariupol  ?
> 
> Los Chechenos ya pusieron la bandera de Kadyrov en el ayuntamiento y de los nazis solo tenemos cuerpos destrozados.*



Yo diría que cuando huelen a checheno corren como liebres en todos los sitios…
Los militantes del prohibido "Sector Derecho" huyeron de Maryinka, dejando a los militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sin cobertura








Боевики «Правого сектора» сбежали из Марьинки и оставили неприкрытым тыл украинских военных


24 марта ИА SMNews. Боевики в спешке ретировались и соврали, что их якобы перебрасывают на другой участок




sm.news





Están huyendo a toda prisa…hasta llegar a Polonia o Alemania…


----------



## PutoNWO (24 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _ Reportaje recomendado. _
> 
> SVPRESSA.RU
> *Mariupol, barrido: Kadyrovtsy encuentra a miembros de Bandera tratando de escapar del "caldero" bajo el disfraz de refugiados*
> ...



BRUUTAL


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> *No decía el Jefe de los nazis que esperaban a los Chechenos en Mariupol  ?
> 
> Los Chechenos ya pusieron la bandera de Kadyrov en el ayuntamiento y de los nazis solo tenemos cuerpos destrozados.*



Los matones solo són valientes con la gente indefensa, cuando se ven con ventaja. Ahora les han metido a cabestros de verdad fogueados en guerras de verdad y se HAN CAGADO. Como cualquier matón barato cuando le plantas cara.


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

Cuando las barbas de tu vecino veas afeitar, pon las tuyas a remojar.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Scholz: los contratos de importaciones de energía rusa son en euros.*
> El canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz, ha afirmado este jueves que el examen de los contratos energéticos con Rusia apunta que el pago en euros o en dólares forma parte del acuerdo y es lo que "está en vigor", *en referencia al anuncio del presidente ruso Vladímir Putin de que reclamará el abono en rublos*.
> 
> Al término de un encuentro de jefes de Estado y de Gobierno de la OTAN y del G7, Scholz destacó una vez más que* un embargo a las importaciones de gas natural, carbón y petróleo de Rusia no formará parte del régimen de sanciones*. Afirmó que se trata de una decisión "consciente" debida a la dependencia de muchos estados europeos de dichas importaciones, pero defendió la eficacia del resto de "duras" sanciones impuestas contra Moscú. "Las mantendremos el tiempo que sea necesario y revisaremos su efectividad una y otra vez ," ha advertido Scholz.



Por que lo dice ÉL, vamos a ver que pasa que tiene pinta que al Sanchez alemán le va a caer una ducha de realidad.


----------



## Sr Julian (24 Mar 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> Y secuestrador, encarcelado por colaborar con los etarras en el secuestro de Emiliano Revilla.
> Si España tuviese dignidad, el CNI ya lo hubiese suicidado a ese cabron.



Espero que aparezca suicidado en Polonia, es lo que se merece esta basura.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

The meeting focused on existing frameworks, regulatory coordination, and ongoing cooperative projects in research, surveillance and diagnostics of a number of dangerous zoonotic diseases, such as avian influenza, leptospirosis, Crimea Congo hemorrhagic fever, and brucellosis,” explains the summary:

*such as avian **influenza*
*such as avian** influenza*​*such as avian **influenza*
*such as avian **influenza*
*such as avian influenza
such as avian **influenza*
*such as avian influenza*​*such as avian influenzasuch as avian **influenza*
*such as avian influenza
such as avian influenza*​*such as avian influenzasuch as avian influenza
such as avian influenzasuch as avian influenza*










STUC Annual Report (p. 6)
A separate page from the STCU website details another meeting between Metabiota representatives, Ukrainian scientists, and U.S. Department of Defense officials aimed at increasing collaboration while attending a Swine Fever workshop just months later:


“In the framework of the workshop, special breakout meetings of Ukrainian scientists with their European and American counterparts were jointly organized by the STCU, DTRA and Metabiota Inc.. During those breakout meetings, specialists from each country worked to establish effective contacts in order to encourage future cooperation, as well as to identify future scientific projects with Ukrainian and western veterinary institutions in the area of ASF control and investigation.”


Government contracts also corroborate the working relationship between Metabiota, Ukrainian laboratories, and the U.S. Defense Department, with the firm receiving an $18.4 million grant from the U.S. agency in 2014. A total of $307,091, allocated to Metabiota on September 25th, was itemized for “Ukraine research projects.”


Several scientific papers – including those isolating strains of deadly pathogens like “virulent African Swine Fever Virus” – appear to have been published following the grant.

A 2019 paper titled “Complete Genome Sequence of a Virulent African Swine Fever Virus from a Domestic Pig in Ukraine” was authored by researchers from Metabiota and three Ukraine-based institutes.


The researchers, whose work is described as being “funded by the U.S. Defense Threat Reduction Agency (DTRA) through the Biological Threat Reduction Program in Ukraine,” isolated the strain of the deadly virus using a pig from Ukraine:


“Tissue samples were collected from a domestic pig from ASF outbreak number 131 in Kyiv Oblast, Ukraine, in 2016. The samples were frozen, and total DNA was extracted in duplicate from spleen tissue using the PowerMicrobiome RNA isolation kit (Mo Bio) following the manufacturer’s protocol.”








*‘Anthrax’*

Furthermore, a 2014 paper “Spatio-Temporal Patterns of Livestock Anthrax in Ukraine During the Past Century (1913-2012)” lists an author, Artem Skrypnyk, then affiliated with a Ukraine-based branch of the pandemic firm.


“Our primary objective was to examine the spatiotemporal dynamics of the disease and identify areas where anthrax may persist in the present day,” posits the paper.






Skrypnyk‘s Ukraine Anthrax study, funded by the U.S. government.
“Examining the historical epizootiology of a disease can identify the geographic extent of environmental foci, define areas prone to repeat outbreaks, and lead to a better understanding of natural disease cycles.”







Page 10 of the Anthrax study reveals the U.S. government​


----------



## BELLA (24 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Afortunadamente en este Foro tenemos compañeros de uno y otro lado de la perspectiva en este asunto. Si bien no somos equilibrados individualmente considerados, la "suma algebraica" de noticias y opiniones *permite un conjunto rico y equilibrado de información*.
> 
> Y obviando a los pocos (desequilibrados) que gustan poner gore en sus fotos, en general nos manejamos con bastante altura (no dije equilibrio y equidistancia, dije "altura"). Hasta creo que, salvando un mínimo de rispideces, ni siquiera podemos decir que haya insultos o agresiones.
> 
> ...



Y es por mensajes como éste que sigue mereciendo la pena entrar a burbuja. Gracias


----------



## PutoNWO (24 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>


----------



## Zappa (24 Mar 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> El Nuevo orden mundial


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

HUNTER BIDEN SE HA ESTADO PREPARANDO A SU MANERA

PARA LA GUERRA QUIMICA

FUMANDOSE UNAS BUENAS PIPAS BUEN CRACK



*UCRANIA Y LA TRAMA DE LOS BIDEN
BURISMA | TRAFICO | CHANTAJE | SOBORNOS | BLANQUEO | LABORATORIOS *​


----------



## Sr Julian (24 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Cada vez me viene más la sensación de que nos gobiernan idiotas.



Eso a mi me quedo claro hace más de 20 años, creo que fue la segunda vez que fui a votar, la tercera me quede en casa.


----------



## kasperle1966 (24 Mar 2022)

*El ejército ucraniano se ve superado por un punto de inflexión psicológico *

*El número de militares ucranianos capturados ya asciende a miles, y en los últimos días se han vuelto especialmente frecuentes los casos de rendición, deserción y negativa a cumplir órdenes. La moral de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en algunos sectores del frente está cayendo rápidamente. Kiev está tratando de compensar esto con el terror de los Batallones Nacionales, la propaganda desenfrenada y el trabajo de los comisarios “Svidomo” en las unidades militares. * 

Ahora el nivel de deserción y rendición es muy alto entre aquellas brigadas ucranianas que fueron las primeras en caer bajo la ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, la RPD y la LPR. Por delante de todos está la 53ª brigada separada de fusileros motorizados (OMBR), cuya desnazificación se anunció oficialmente en Donetsk. Habiendo perdido el contacto con el comando después de la retirada de Volnovakha, la brigada comenzó a retroceder hacia la estepa del norte, sufriendo grandes pérdidas. Como resultado, los militares de la brigada 53 comenzaron a rendirse en grupos de 10 personas, especialmente después de que los "comisarios de Svidomo" y los comandantes murieran o huyeran.

El hecho es que durante el año pasado, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han sido reformateadas ideológicamente, en casi todos los pelotones, "ideológicos", también son oficiales o sargentos "Svidom" de entre los ex miembros del Batallón Nacional, nativos de Ucrania Occidental, o simplemente individuos muy motivados ideológicamente, se introdujeron sobre la base de la rotación. Si antes la composición de algunas brigadas o batallones podía ser de origen homogéneo (de una región de Ucrania), ahora prácticamente no quedan tales unidades, y la formación ideológica se controló especialmente a nivel de órdenes especiales del Estado Mayor General de las Armadas. Fuerzas de Ucrania.

Uno de los soldados de la brigada 53 que se rindió, Alexander, explicó su acto de la siguiente manera: “Primero, llegó una citación para un servicio urgente (servicio de conscripción - aprox. VISTA). Fui de urgencia, luego me ofrecieron transferirme a la brigada 53 por contrato. Prometieron que me sentaría en el PPD (punto de despliegue permanente - aproximadamente VISTA) en Severodonetsk, es decir, en casa, vendría como al trabajo ... Tomé el curso de un joven luchador y luego me subí a un tren. y traído aquí (a Novognatovka, donde él y se rindió junto con el resto - aprox. MIRA)". Los nativos de Severodonetsk no deseaban defender los ideales de Kyiv y Svidomo.

El estado moral y psicológico también es cero para aquellas unidades que pierden contacto con el comando y se les cortan los suministros. Uno de los prisioneros de la brigada 58 (Sumy) dijo que tenían dos tanques, uno de los cuales no arrancaba y el otro no disparaba, pero fueron noqueados de inmediato. Después de lo cual decidieron rendirse.



> Hubo casos en que personal militar de unidades aparentemente bien entrenadas y adoctrinadas ideológicamente se rindió como prisionero después de que se les negara la importación de armas. En particular, los lanzagranadas NLAW fallaron masivamente. Después de dos fracasos consecutivos de NLAW, por ejemplo, un pelotón de marines en las afueras de Mariupol se rindió.



Una categoría separada son los profesionales que se rinden, dándose cuenta de que la resistencia es inútil y no vale la pena. Algunos oficiales que dirigen sus pelotones a los puestos de control rusos explican sus acciones como falta de voluntad para dañar a los civiles después de que se les ordenara tomar posiciones en áreas densamente pobladas.

Tales casos se han vuelto especialmente frecuentes en los suburbios de Kiev entre el personal militar del 14º Ombr, que, de hecho, constituye la guarnición de la capital. En la región de Kiev, en el pueblo de Nikolaevka, los llamados enterrados, es decir, el puesto de mando subterráneo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, se rindieron con toda su fuerza. De los 61 militares ucranianos que se rindieron, la mitad son oficiales superiores. Este caso también es indicativo del hecho de que se rindieron los oficiales superiores que han pasado repetidamente la recertificación por lealtad a Ucrania y los ideales de Svidomo. Más temprano, aproximadamente en la misma área, habiendo llegado a un puesto de control ruso, se rindió una compañía de la brigada mecanizada separada 14, dirigida por un mayor.

Y el comandante de la brigada 14, Ivan Sobolev, quien condujo a su pelotón al puesto de control ruso, motivó su comportamiento, entre otras cosas, por la falta de voluntad para dar la vida de los soldados movilizados por el "régimen fascista de Kiev". También es indicativa la historia de la Isla de las Serpientes, que ya ha sido incluida en la antología de los fracasos del presidente Zelensky.

El número de los que se rinden aumenta a medida que avanzan las tropas rusas, pero al mismo tiempo, también cambia la “calidad” de los prisioneros y desertores. Entre ellos, crece el número de los que rechazan la resistencia armada no por razones forzadas (cerco, pérdidas, incomunicación, saqueos, etc.), sino por razones ideológicas. Cada vez más presos explican su comportamiento por su falta de voluntad para luchar por Zelensky, el odio a los Batallones Nacionales y los fascistas. 
El hecho es que un choque en la vida cotidiana con representantes de las ideologías neonazis y ucranianas occidentales (a veces es lo mismo) tranquiliza a muchos. Muchos ucranianos de las regiones centrales e incluso de la ciudad de Kiev solo pudieron encontrar la ideología de Svidomo en forma de propaganda o en su forma moderada, a distancia. El estrecho contacto con sus portadores entre los comisarios de los Batallones Nacionales y Svidomo conduce a una rápida reevaluación de los valores.

Lo mismo, por cierto, se aplica a los funcionarios civiles en los territorios liberados de la RPD y la LPR, y en las regiones de Kherson, Zaporozhye, Kharkov, Sumy, Chernihiv y Kiev. Todos recordaron rápidamente el idioma ruso, maldijeron a Bandera y Zelensky. El problema no es más que agentes de la SBU.

Solo se conocen casos aislados en los que los gobernadores o alcaldes locales permanecieron leales a Kiev. En particular, el alcalde de Melitopol, Ivan Fedorov (nacido en 1988), gritó muy fuerte “gloria a los héroes” y llamó a los habitantes de la ciudad a no aceptar la ayuda humanitaria rusa. Por lo que fue canjeado por nueve militares rusos capturados, fuera de la vista. Ahora, en su oficina en Melitopol, se encuentra la administración temporal de la región de Zaporozhye.

Y la retórica victoriosa del gobernador de la región de Nikolaev, Alexander Kim, se calmó en gran medida después de que se destruyeron los cuarteles y las posiciones de la 79.ª brigada aerotransportada separada (el número de militares ucranianos muertos en la 79.ª brigada aerotransportada se estima en decenas, si no cientos). Y luego casi tomó Moscú solo.

Y un fenómeno sorprendente: tan pronto como se apaga la televisión ucraniana, la gente vuelve en sí en masa. Y en los últimos días, el flujo de propaganda ucraniana "permisible" ha aumentado considerablemente, como si fuera una señal, lo que es especialmente evidente en el ejemplo de Mariupol. Literalmente cada hora, llegan declaraciones de que la ciudad nunca se rendirá, que será liberada en cualquier momento, llegan refuerzos de alguna parte, "estamos vencidos", "los rusos se han quedado sin Calibres" y todo eso. La calidad de la propaganda es adecuada, sobre todo si apagas los sentidos.



> Hay evidencia de que en Kiev, a nivel del séquito de Zelensky, la tarea fue asignada a los restos de la guarnición de Mariupol y, en general, a todo, como dicen, "oriental", y decimos, el grupo Donbass, para resistir de cualquier manera hasta julio.



En Kiev, se sugiere que se produzca algún tipo de cambio geopolítico a mediados del verano. O comenzará una guerra nuclear, o la OTAN introducirá tropas, o llegarán extraterrestres. Pero hasta este momento es necesario estar de pie día y noche para resistir. La falta de capacidad técnica para brindar asistencia a los grupos cercados se compensa con una avalancha de clichés propagandísticos y consignas patrióticas. En el terreno, esto se ve reforzado por el terror físico e ideológico de los Batallones Nacionales y Svidomo.

El problema es que muchas partes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, especialmente en Mariupol, Severodonetsk y al oeste de Donetsk, están privadas de comunicación con el mundo exterior normal. Ni siquiera se sabe hasta qué punto les llegan todos estos llamamientos y consignas de Kyiv. Los batallones nacionales, a su vez, transmiten esta propaganda a la población civil, impidiendo que la gente salga de la ciudad, lo que genera destrucción y pérdidas adicionales. Incluso el hecho mismo de la evacuación de niños de Mariupol, organizada por las autoridades de la RPD, se presenta como “los rusos secuestran a niños ucranianos y los sacan de Ucrania para convertirlos en moscovitas”. Y sentado en el sótano, no escuchará muchas noticias nuevas.



> Al mismo tiempo, los residentes locales que abandonaron Mariupol ya son muy hostiles no solo contra los batallones nacionales, sino también contra las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Prácticamente no hay distinción entre estas dos estructuras armadas sobre el terreno. La hostilidad también es causada por muertes masivas entre aquellos que se inscribieron en terbats ("Volkssturm"). De las armas, a veces solo tienen cócteles molotov y humo en la cabeza.



A medida que continúa el cerco de grandes grupos de batallones nacionales y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, el número de prisioneros y desertores del ejército ucraniano no hará más que crecer. La orden del Ministro de Defensa de la Federación Rusa Sergei Shoigu sobre una actitud respetuosa hacia todos los militares ucranianos capturados es conocida y ampliamente difundida. El DPR y LPR ya han comenzado a liberar a sus hogares a los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos que fueron movilizados o provienen de las regiones liberadas. En Kharkov y Sumy, se suscriben a una mayor no participación en las hostilidades.

Pero la situación inspira miedo en aquellas regiones y regiones que todavía están sujetas a la radiación de la propaganda de Kiev en su versión moderna y pervertida. Como muestra la experiencia, el estado moral y psicológico en tal entorno no cambia por sí mismo, sino bajo la influencia de factores externos.
Por ejemplo, el desplazamiento o la destrucción física de los batallones nacionales en sí mismo dará lugar a la aleccionamiento. De lo contrario, son los neofascistas y Svidomo quienes rápidamente toman el poder en grupos militares individuales (como en Mariupol) o interceptan la iniciativa de propaganda con la ayuda de los medios liberales occidentales y "rusos" supervivientes, como en Kiev y Odessa.

*https://vz.ru/world/2022/3/22/1149639.html*


----------



## Egam (24 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Según medios polacos así será la nueva Ucrania
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 998241



Los polacos se creen que van a coger tajada... Espera que no pierdan territorio...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Decimus (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

HUNTER BIDE

GUERRA QUIMICA

FUMANDOSE UNAS BUENAS PIPAS BUEN CRACK

AQUI PEDRO SANCHEZ INTERMEDIANDO A VER A CUANTO LE DEJA 20 GRAMOS 
DE ROCON 







*UCRANIA Y LA TRAMA DE LOS BIDEN
BURISMA | TRAFICO | CHANTAJE | SOBORNOS | BLANQUEO | LABORATORIOS *
​


----------



## notengodeudas (24 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El contrato lo han roto ellos, que no les dejan usar dólares ni euros...
> a llorar al río.



El contrato es modificado previamente por las sanciones a Rusia


----------



## IgFarben (24 Mar 2022)

Llamadme Flanders y lo que queráis, pero estos comentarios, me da igual que sean de prorrusos o de proucranianos, mofándose de los muertos, me parece que sobran. A los muertos hay que respetarlos. Gente que se arriesga, pelea, y muere por su pais se merece un respeto.
Es mi opinión personal.


----------



## lasoziedad (24 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Si mandan aviones mandan pilotos. Un ucraniano no puede pilotar un Eurofighter ni un F-35



Y los tanques supongo que pasa lo mismo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Es que ese es el rollo, que las tiene de verdad y son nucleares.

Que alguien le de quetiapina al viejo paranoyas.


----------



## vettonio (24 Mar 2022)

Mercenario colombiano de vuelta en Polonia cuenta que la experiencia vivida en Ucrania no tiene nada que ver con su experiencia anterior.

Manoterapia


----------



## Rain dog (24 Mar 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> El Nuevo orden mundial



Un lider tranquiliza a los suyos, y los mantiene con la moral alta.

Esta marioneta, está para aterrorizar, como los nuestros.


----------



## Bartleby (24 Mar 2022)

Noticia del 24 de marzo, un mes después del inicio de la guerra. Alemania cuando Rusia les dice que pagarán el gas en rublos, les saca el contrato para decir que supone un incumplimiento del mismo. En mitad de una guerra en la que Europa ya ha tomado partida por un bando y no es el de Rusia precisamente. No me digáis que no es digno de sketch de programa de José Mota









Alemania dice que exigencia de pagar el gas ruso en rublos es una "ruptura de contrato"


Alemania dice que exigencia de pagar el gas ruso en rublos es una "ruptura de contrato"




www.infobae.com


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Mar 2022)

_Están saliendo vídeos de voluntarios americanos luchando en la zona de Kyiv. Continúan publicando sus ubicaciones en las redes sociales._



Serán todo lo profesionales que quieran, estarán preparados de puta madre con el mejor equipo y bla, bla. Pero lo de los videos y las poses demuestra que no están acostumbrados a la clase de guerra en la que se han metido. Es imbecilidad, menosprecio a los rusos que ya han demostrado que pueden golpear donde y cuando quieran. Que sigan subiendo videos de postureo, que sigan...se creen que están en Iraq o Afganistán todavía.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Scholz: los contratos de importaciones de energía rusa son en euros.*
> El canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz, ha afirmado este jueves que el examen de los contratos energéticos con Rusia apunta que el pago en euros o en dólares forma parte del acuerdo y es lo que "está en vigor", *en referencia al anuncio del presidente ruso Vladímir Putin de que reclamará el abono en rublos*.
> 
> Al término de un encuentro de jefes de Estado y de Gobierno de la OTAN y del G7, Scholz destacó una vez más que* un embargo a las importaciones de gas natural, carbón y petróleo de Rusia no formará parte del régimen de sanciones*. Afirmó que se trata de una decisión "consciente" debida a la dependencia de muchos estados europeos de dichas importaciones, pero defendió la eficacia del resto de "duras" sanciones impuestas contra Moscú. "Las mantendremos el tiempo que sea necesario y revisaremos su efectividad una y otra vez ," ha advertido Scholz.



Pues la verdad es que no se entiende, porque se supone que un contrato viene bien detallada la forma de pago... ya tendría que ser el Putin gitano de intentar cambiarla.
Por otro lado los países intervinientes, en este caso Rusia, dudo se fuera a someter al arbitrio de un tercero, tal y como están las cosas.

Parece que estuviéramos hablando de un contrato de una plaza de garaje entre dos cuñaos...


----------



## Funci-vago (24 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Según medios polacos así será la nueva Ucrania
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 998241



Viva el reino de Galicia lodomeria


----------



## Honkler (24 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Es decir, que Europa está llena de retrasados.



Sin duda


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (24 Mar 2022)

Rusia va a permitir el alistamiento de voluntarios....

"La decisión sobre los voluntarios está tomada. Hace tiempo que Vladimir Putin dio el visto bueno a la participación de voluntarios en la operación en Ucrania, pero el procedimiento no se ha concretado.

Mi teléfono ha estado sonando incesantemente últimamente. Los voluntarios, por las buenas o por las malas, averiguan mi número de teléfono, llaman y preguntan cómo pueden ser voluntarios en Ucrania.

Por fin puedo responder a esta pregunta. ¡¡¡La cuestión está resuelta!!! Quien desee ser voluntario puede ponerse en contacto con la oficina de alistamiento militar de su lugar de residencia. Las órdenes e instrucciones ya han sido enviadas al campo. Te están esperando.

Póngase en contacto con la oficina de alistamiento. Descubra todas las condiciones y detalles in situ".

t.me/boris_rozhin/35961


----------



## notengodeudas (24 Mar 2022)

@sisar_vidal ayer explicando la película:









Programa Completo de La Voz de César Vidal - 23/03/22 - La Voz de César Vidal - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de La Voz de César Vidal gratis. Programa completo de La Voz de César Vidal publicado el miércoles 23 de marzo de 2022. Abónate a nuestro canal en IVOOX por 3&... Programa: La Voz de César Vidal. Canal: CesarVidal.com. Tiempo: 03:16:03 Subido 23/03 a las...




go.ivoox.com


----------



## kerowsky1972 (24 Mar 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> Es curioso, pero en los últimos días he visto en la prensa occidental dos artículos que hablan del problema del nazismo en Ucrania, ya sin tanta ocultación. Uno en Le Figaro, y otro, sorprendentemente, hoy en El Mundo.
> 
> ¿Se están preparando ahora para cambiar el discurso y quitarle a Zelensky el aura de héroe inmaculado que no tiene nada que ver con los nazis ni los permite en su armada?
> 
> ¿Ya no les conviene Zelensky porque ha resultado ser un bocachancla demasiado entusiasmado interpretando el papel de Greta Marioneta ayudado por unos gramitos?



Yo los considero fallos de Matrix, pero tb he de decir que es tal el lavado de cerebro que importa una mierda lo que digan ya que ellos mismos harán el " potito informativo" que haga falta, para sus minicerebritos tiernecitos televidentes....


----------



## Mitrofán (24 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Enlace?



se decía que era una propuesta de la duma rusa... de 2015.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Rusia va a permitir el alistamiento de voluntarios....
> 
> "La decisión sobre los voluntarios está tomada. Hace tiempo que Vladimir Putin dio el visto bueno a la participación de voluntarios en la operación en Ucrania, pero el procedimiento no se ha concretado.
> 
> ...




Entiendo que irán pacientes desahuciados, terminales...las posibilidades de sobrevivir son parecidas.


----------



## vettonio (24 Mar 2022)

Twitter
Tintov Deveranov
@Pinxaor


Tinto de verano


----------



## Decimus (24 Mar 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *El ejército ucraniano se ve superado por un punto de inflexión psicológico *
> 
> *El número de militares ucranianos capturados ya asciende a miles, y en los últimos días se han vuelto especialmente frecuentes los casos de rendición, deserción y negativa a cumplir órdenes. La moral de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en algunos sectores del frente está cayendo rápidamente. Kiev está tratando de compensar esto con el terror de los Batallones Nacionales, la propaganda desenfrenada y el trabajo de los comisarios “Svidomo” en las unidades militares. *
> 
> ...



Los Chad ukras han capturado alrededor de 30.000 rusos. Están concentrados en una localidad dale sur de Kiev.


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

*Boris Johnson cree que las referencias de Rusia a una amenaza nuclear buscan "distraer la atención"*
El primer ministro británico, Boris Johnson, ha dicho este jueves que las referencias al uso de armas nucleares en el contexto de la invasión de Ucrania por parte de las fuerzas rusas solo pretenden "ser una distracción" de lo que de verdad ocurre. *Aunque ha alertado de que, de hacerse realidad la amenaza, sería "una catástrofe"*.

"Creo que la discusión sobre el uso de las armas nucleares pretende ser una distracción de lo que realmente ocurre. En realidad es un ataque salvaje con medios convencionales sobre población inocente en Ucrania", dijo Johnson en rueda de prensa, al término de una cumbre extraordinaria de la OTAN celebrada en Bruselas. *"Toda la discusión sobre armas nucleares pretende enmarcar esto en una confrontación entre Rusia como potencia nuclear y otras potencias nucleares, esto no es lo que ocurre. Lo que ocurre es una confrontación entre Rusia y gente totalmente inocente de Ucrania",* ha señalado.

En todo caso, admite que de producirse un ataque de ese tipo, "no solo sería moralmente repugnante, sino desastroso" y que los aliados ven "con horror" la posibilidad del uso de armas de destrucción masiva.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

*LOS HUNTER BIDEN DE LAS NIÑAS Y PEDRO SANCHEZ
NO LE OLISQUEA EL PELO POR QUE NO HABLA CON EL NI 30 SEC*


​


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (24 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Están saliendo vídeos de voluntarios americanos luchando en la zona de Kyiv. Continúan publicando sus ubicaciones en las redes sociales._
> 
> 
> 
> Serán todo lo profesionales que quieran, estarán preparados de puta madre con el mejor equipo y bla, bla. Pero lo de los videos y las poses demuestra que no están acostumbrados a la clase de guerra en la que se han metido. Es imbecilidad, menosprecio a los rusos *que ya han demostrado que pueden golpear donde y cuando quieran.* Que sigan subiendo videos de postureo, que sigan...se creen que están en Iraq o Afganistán todavía.



¿Estas de broma no?


----------



## Egam (24 Mar 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> Es curioso, pero en los últimos días he visto en la prensa occidental dos artículos que hablan del problema del nazismo en Ucrania, ya sin tanta ocultación. Uno en Le Figaro, y otro, sorprendentemente, hoy en El Mundo.
> 
> ¿Se están preparando ahora para cambiar el discurso y quitarle a Zelensky el aura de héroe inmaculado que no tiene nada que ver con los nazis ni los permite en su armada?
> 
> ¿Ya no les conviene Zelensky porque ha resultado ser un bocachancla demasiado entusiasmado interpretando el papel de Greta Marioneta ayudado por unos gramitos?



Control de daños.
Se va haciendo evidente que han desinformado


----------



## Michael_Knight (24 Mar 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *El ejército ucraniano se ve superado por un punto de inflexión psicológico *
> 
> *El número de militares ucranianos capturados ya asciende a miles, y en los últimos días se han vuelto especialmente frecuentes los casos de rendición, deserción y negativa a cumplir órdenes. La moral de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en algunos sectores del frente está cayendo rápidamente. Kiev está tratando de compensar esto con el terror de los Batallones Nacionales, la propaganda desenfrenada y el trabajo de los comisarios “Svidomo” en las unidades militares. *
> 
> ...



Parece un medio totalmente independiente y fiable.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (24 Mar 2022)

Atentos









Agencia EFE


La Agencia EFE es la primera agencia de noticias en castellano, con más de 3000 profesionales de 60 nacionalidades.




www.efe.com


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Hay que tener cuidado con estas afirmaciones.
> 
> Los moros estuvieron en toda la península más tiempo del que llevamos sin ellos.
> 
> ...



*Off topic arabe*

Durante los 7 siglos que estuvieron en la península solo entraron unos 60.000 árabes, no encuentro link al dato pero la wiki aporta las tropas que entraron y conquistaron prácticamente toda España (7.000 hombres) en unos 8 años, las posteriores oleadas incrementaron la cifra hasta 60.000 no todos árabes sobre una población de 4 millones de personas.










Conquista musulmana de la península ibérica - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




...

Según algunas fuentes, Musa ibn Nusayr, gobernador de Ifriqiya, dependiente del walí de Egipto, ordenó a su lugarteniente, Táriq ibn Ziyad, que iniciase la conquista. Táriq era bereber, ligado por una relación de clientela con una tribu musulmana, y liberto de Musa. Sin embargo, otras fuentes conjeturan que Musa no conocía los planes de Táriq, que este actuó por su cuenta y que Musa solo vino en su apoyo tras conocer su victoria.

Sea cumpliendo órdenes o por propia iniciativa, Táriq ibn Ziyad desembarcó a principios del año 711, con el inicio de la primavera, en la bahía de Algeciras (llamada entonces _Iulia Traducta_), con un ejército de unos *7.000 hombres fundamentalmente bereberes* (solo recientemente sometidos), e incluso cristianos del norte de África (las fuentes musulmanas hablan de entre 1.700 y 12.000 hombres, considerando 7.000 hombres una cifra intermedia y bastante repetida en la historiografía). Táriq se asentó en el peñón de Gibraltar (nombre que deriva de este conquistador, _Ŷebel at-Tariq_, 'Montaña de Táriq'), bien protegida por su altura, mientras iba recibiendo su ejército en sucesivos desembarcos. Desde allí comenzó a saquear zonas y ciudades de la baja Andalucía.






__





Evolución de la población española. Artículo de la Enciclopedia.







enciclopedia.us.es





La península ibérica fue la única región europea ocupada por los musulmanes de manera permanente durante el medievo. Pero no hay que exagerar sus consecuencias. Los invasores musulmanes fueron muy pocos en el 711. Hasta el 756 no debieron pasar de 60.000. Tuvo más importancia en la heterogeneidad étnica: árabes, sirios, egipcios y beréberes, que en los aportes de población efectivos.

La presencia de bereberes no se consolidó hasta la organización del ejército de Almanzor, a finales del siglo X. Luego, con las invasiones almorávide y almohade de los siglos XI y XII, llegarían más norteafricanos, pero siempre serían una minoría. La mayoría de la población era muladí, al lado de ellos estaban los mozárabes, los judíos, los árabes, sirios, egipcios y beréberes, los esclavos negros y blancos y los esclavones. Los mozárabes desaparecerían en 1126, perseguidos por los almorávides.

El crecimiento vegetativo de la población musulmana era notable, pero las persecuciones terminaban, con frecuencia, con la huida o el destierro de amplios sectores de la población. Además, la Reconquista no favoreció un clima de paz en el que la población creciese sin trabas.

El proceso de reconquista lleva asociado el concepto de repoblación. Aunque en ocasiones, en las tierras conquistadas, se expulsaba a los habitantes para permitir el asentamiento de forasteros. La Reconquista tiene como motivo inmediato conseguir tierras para los colonos cristianos, al menos en principio.
...

En el período 750-1100 es dudoso que en la península hubiera más de *4.000.000 de habitantes*, el norte sería la región con mayor densidad de población. Su crecimiento sería escaso, debido al hambre, las revueltas internas y las guerras. Los fenómenos migratorios son intensos, como la llegada de mozárabes a León durante del siglo X.

Durante los *siglos XII y XIII* la Reconquista continúa, y la población aumenta ligeramente. A finales del siglo XIII, cuando sólo queda Granada, la población sería de unos 5.500.000. Este aumento se atribuye a la *temprana nupcialidad* en las zonas seguras, y a las aportaciones de mozárabes y judíos a los reinos cristianos. Tras la expulsión de los mudéjares en 1264 muchos se instalan en Castilla.
...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Mar 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> Llamadme Flanders y lo que queráis, pero estos comentarios, me da igual que sean de prorrusos o de proucranianos, mofándose de los muertos, me parece que sobran. A los muertos hay que respetarlos. Gente que se arriesga, pelea, y muere por su pais se merece un respeto.
> Es mi opinión personal.



Si, si como desear desaparecer un español en polonia (con p minúscula que hay que ver como sale de esta) que trabaja como periodista ¿verdad?.


----------



## Expected (24 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Por que lo dice ÉL, vamos a ver que pasa que tiene pinta que al Sanchez alemán le va a caer una ducha de realidad.



Ducha de AGUA FRIA además


----------



## juanmanuel (24 Mar 2022)

Sin justificar los actos de algunos Europeos habria que entender el pavor que se produce por algunas posibilidades futuras.
Imaginen un levantamiento popular en Bulgaria, debido a la situacion economica. Imaginen un apoyo encubierto Ruso, al estilo revolucion de colores. Imaginen que el nuevo gobierno sale de la OTAN e inmediatamente solicita la ayuda Rusa.
El ejercito ruso entra y controla un pais de menos de 7 millones de habitantes en cuanto tiempo?
La conexion energetica ya existe. Conexion por mar desde crimea (menos de 500 km a los puertos bulgaros).
Europa ocidental a tiro de piedra (Roma y Munich a 600 km de Serbia, Berlin a poco mas de 800, Paris 1300, Londres 1500)
Montenegro, con poco mas de medio millon de habitantes como tapon de salida al mediterraneo.
Es logico que les de un cierto cagazo.


----------



## golden graham (24 Mar 2022)

Con mariupol ya caido creo que el ejercito ucraniano va a caer como un castillo de naipes.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Y los tanques supongo que pasa lo mismo.



Depende del tanque, un T55 lo manejas con 5 días de practicas en auto escuela con el B1.


----------



## Byblos07 (24 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Según medios polacos así será la nueva Ucrania
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 998241



Entonces, Polonia, que es de la OTAN, pasaría a tener frontera con Rusia... Y Hungría también le quita un cacho.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## juanmanuel (24 Mar 2022)

Sin justificar los actos de algunos Europeos habria que entender el pavor que se produce por algunas posibilidades futuras.
Imaginen un levantamiento popular en Bulgaria, debido a la situacion economica. Imaginen un apoyo encubierto Ruso, al estilo revolucion de colores. Imaginen que el nuevo gobierno sale de la OTAN e inmediatamente solicita la ayuda Rusa.
El ejercito ruso entra y controla un pais de menos de 7 millones de habitantes en cuanto tiempo?
La conexion energetica ya existe. Conexion por mar desde crimea (menos de 500 km a los puertos bulgaros).
Europa ocidental a tiro de piedra (Roma y Munich a 600 km de Serbia, Berlin a poco mas de 800, Paris 1300, Londres 1500)
Montenegro, con poco mas de medio millon de habitantes como tapon de salida al mediterraneo.
Es logico que les de un cierto cagazo.


----------



## IgFarben (24 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Si, si como desear desaparecer un español en polonia (con p minúscula que hay que ver como sale de esta) que trabaja como periodista ¿verdad?.



Un tipo como Boye no me merece el menor respeto, una sabandija amigo de terroristas y narcos, colaborador en secuestro, y un largo etc. Comparar eso con un soldado que se juega la vida por su pais es como comparar a Dios con un gitano.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## JOS1378 (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## frangelico (24 Mar 2022)

Que está pasando en Kiev últimamente?


----------



## Kluster (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Pues la verdad es que no se entiende, porque se supone que un contrato viene bien detallada la forma de pago... ya tendría que ser el Putin gitano de intentar cambiarla.



Claro, los alemanes en cambio tan serios y cumplidores :

Alemania suspende la certificación del polémico gasoducto Nord Stream 2 tras la escalada en Ucrania

Es de chiste que ahora digan que es Rusia la rompecontratos.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Con mariupol ya caido creo que el ejercito ucraniano va a caer como un castillo de naipes.



Yo creo que esta noche follo.


----------



## arriondas (24 Mar 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Que coño va a ser periodista la basura esta con ese abogado, a cualquier cosa le llaman periodista. Es un puto mercenario que trabaja para crear una opinion publica determinada y por eso lo han detenido, por mercenario.



Independientemente de la ideología que tenga el Pablo González ese, de su trayectoria, no podemos olvidar que está encerrado e incomunicado.... porque en su día un tal Nicolás de Pedro, junto a una Tal Marta Ter, lo metió en una lista (encargada por Soros) de periodistas, activistas y twitteros varios, a los que catalogaron de "prorrusos". Eso equivale a aparecer en una lista negra, y teniendo en cuenta que trabaja en esa región, poco menos que ponerle una diana en la cocorota. Es algo muy grave, ya que cualquiera podría ser metido en una de esas listas, incluso aunque no se decante por ningún bando. Basta con ponerle la etiqueta correspondiente "porque me cae gordo", _et voilà. _Como Myrotvorets, en versión light, pero también peligroso.


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Mar 2022)

_China insta a EE.UU. a dar explicaciones convincentes sobre las actividades biomilitares._


----------



## Expected (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Pues la verdad es que no se entiende, porque se supone que un contrato viene bien detallada la forma de pago... ya tendría que ser el Putin gitano de intentar cambiarla.
> Por otro lado los países intervinientes, en este caso Rusia, dudo se fuera a someter al arbitrio de un tercero, tal y como están las cosas.
> 
> Parece que estuviéramos hablando de un contrato de una plaza de garaje entre dos cuñaos...



Pueden comprar bitcoins con sus dólares o usar sus reservas de criptos que también las tienen. De hecho, el país con mayor hashrate de minería es ahora mismo USA.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Independientemente de la ideología que tenga el Pablo González ese, de su trayectoria, no podemos olvidar que está encerrado e incomunicado.... porque en su día un tal Nicolás de Pedro, junto a una Tal Marta Ter, lo metió en una lista (encargada por Soros) de periodistas, activistas y twitteros varios, a los que catalogaron de "prorrusos". Eso equivale a aparecer en una lista negra, y teniendo en cuenta que trabaja en esa región, poco menos que ponerle una diana en la cocorota. Es algo muy grave, ya que cualquiera podría ser metido en una de esas listas, incluso aunque no se decante por ningún bando. Basta con ponerle la etiqueta correspondiente "porque me cae gordo", _et voilà. _Como Myrotvorets, en versión light, pero también peligroso.



Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja

Y lo dice un tío que vive en el paraíso del polonio, los periodistas lanzados desde quintos pisos, y los opositores encarcelados.

No te da vergüenza, miserable?


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Entiendo que irán pacientes desahuciados, terminales...las posibilidades de sobrevivir son parecidas.



Esto será como en todas las guerras, los que tengan poca o ninguna experiencia militar los usarán como fuerzas de cobertura y guarniciones y a los que tengan más sí que los meterán en los fregados y tendrán mas posibilidades de acabar criando malvas obviamente...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Parece un medio totalmente independiente y fiable.



Como con los que das la vara a todo el foro, de máxima confianza.


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)

No recuerdo cuando termino el plazo que dieron los Rusos.
HAce 24hs o 48 hs?
Mariupol hoy en Sentinel-2. Muchas fuentes de calor que en su mayoría son edificios en llamas.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Claro, los alemanes en cambio tan serios y cumplidores :
> 
> Alemania suspende la certificación del polémico gasoducto Nord Stream 2 tras la escalada en Ucrania
> 
> Es de chiste que ahora digan que es Rusia la rompecontratos.



Entre un alemán y un ruso no le diré yo quién es más honorable...


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

Se descubre el asesor que aconsejó a Putin sobre la invasión en Ucrania: “La invasión durará como mucho uno o dos días”


----------



## Expected (24 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Atentos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La leche ya es imposible conseguirla.


----------



## frangelico (24 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Independientemente de la ideología que tenga el Pablo González ese, de su trayectoria, no podemos olvidar que está encerrado e incomunicado.... porque en su día un tal Nicolás de Pedro, junto a una Tal Marta Ter, lo metió en una lista (encargada por Soros) de periodistas, activistas y twitteros varios, a los que catalogaron de "prorrusos". Eso equivale a aparecer en una lista negra, y teniendo en cuenta que trabaja en esa región, poco menos que ponerle una diana en la cocorota. Es algo muy grave, ya que cualquiera podría ser metido en una de esas listas, incluso aunque no se decante por ningún bando. Basta con ponerle la etiqueta correspondiente "porque me cae gordo", _et voilà. _Como Myrotvorets, en versión light, pero también peligroso.



Bueno, pero que a Boye lo empalen en la plaza pública mejora el planeta.


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> *Mariupol completamente bajo control de Milicias DPR Milicias/Ejército Ruso ya que el 98% de los miembros del Batallón Azov han sido eliminados*
> Cuantos nazis había en Mariupol? Sin contar el ejército Ucro?



Que buena noticia Burbujos, no fue el lunes, pero fue el jueves, me alegro por los civiles ruso-ucranianos y los griegos ponticos, ahora a exportar por el puerto, el carbon de la cuenca del Donetsk. Bravo !!!.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## coscorron (24 Mar 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> El Nuevo orden mundial



Que bien y se queda tan tranquilo .. El seguro que no va a sufrir escasez ni nada de esas cosas que les pasan a los pobres ....


----------



## IgFarben (24 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Que está pasando en Kiev últimamente?



Se supone que los ucranianos han recuperado varios pueblos(que ya estaban en su poder). Se combate en Irpin, donde ahí si que los ucranianos han avanzado algo, pero sigue habiendo zonas de la ciudad en manos rusas. Los rusos se atrincheran allí, y parece que esas posiciones son solo para mantener allí al grueso del ejercito ucraniano. Pero para Rusia no parece para nada el frente prioritario ahora mismo.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Mar 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> Entonces, Polonia, que es de la OTAN, pasaría a tener frontera con Rusia... Y Hungría también le quita un cacho.



los buitres están hambrientos en Centro Europa, da igual si eres aliado.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

ACUSACIONES DIRECTAS DE RUSIA A EL CABAL DEEP STATE DENTRO DE USA 

DE FINANCIAR LOS BIOLABORATORIOS EN UCRANIA 


43 minutes ago In resonse




Florentzia Q17 2/2

​

 
WEAPON IN A TEST TUBE. 
HOW THE UNITED STATES TURNED UKRAINE INTO A BIOLOGICAL TESTING GROUND​





Расследования - UkrLeaks


США планомерно разваливают систему здравоохранения и биологической безопасности Украины. Навязанная из Вашингтона медицинская реформа имени




ukr-leaks.org






- vraisemblablement, ils ont analysé l'épidémie d'anthrax à Yamal en 2016. Puis des cas de transmission de la maladie par les mouches et les taons ont été enregistrés ;

— l'envoi d'agents pathogènes d'Ukraine vers l'Europe peut créer un foyer d'instabilité épidémiologique à une plus grande échelle que le COVID-19 ;

— des documents confirment la tentative américaine de mener des tests sur l'armée ukrainienne : « Nous parlons du système de dépistage des produits pharmaceutiques Deep Drug qui n'ont pas passé la procédure d'autorisation aux États-Unis et au Canada » ;

- Selon le ministère chinois des Affaires étrangères, il y a 336 laboratoires sous contrôle américain dans 30 États hors juridiction nationale  ​


----------



## Expected (24 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Claro, los alemanes en cambio tan serios y cumplidores :
> 
> Alemania suspende la certificación del polémico gasoducto Nord Stream 2 tras la escalada en Ucrania
> 
> Es de chiste que ahora digan que es Rusia la rompecontratos.



Los alemanes?? Esos que trucaban las emisiones de sus Volkswagen??. Que pronto se nos olvidan las cositas. Y además, qué es eso de que se monten ahora un superejército...no lo tenían prohibido desde la II GM?


----------



## peñadelaguila (24 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Independientemente de la ideología que tenga el Pablo González ese, de su trayectoria, no podemos olvidar que está encerrado e incomunicado.... porque en su día un tal Nicolás de Pedro, junto a una Tal Marta Ter, lo metió en una lista (encargada por Soros) de periodistas, activistas y twitteros varios, a los que catalogaron de "prorrusos". Eso equivale a aparecer en una lista negra, y teniendo en cuenta que trabaja en esa región, poco menos que ponerle una diana en la cocorota. Es algo muy grave, ya que cualquiera podría ser metido en una de esas listas, incluso aunque no se decante por ningún bando. Basta con ponerle la etiqueta correspondiente "porque me cae gordo", _et voilà. _Como Myrotvorets, en versión light, pero también peligroso.



Deja las drogas!!...en Rusia te suicidan o te pegan dos tiros por decir algo en contra y aquí nos andamos con gilipolleces...


----------



## amcxxl (24 Mar 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> Entonces, Polonia, que es de la OTAN, pasaría a tener frontera con Rusia... Y Hungría también le quita un cacho.



Polonia ya tiene frontera con Rusia en Kaliningrado


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

*THE PERFECT STORM*

il Donaldo Trumpo
















*IlTrumpo taking us to 1146*
*Drop 1146*

Expand your thinking.
The ‘date’ vs ‘actual’.
Iran next.
Trust the plan!
April SHOWERS.
[SHOWERS].
Do you believe in coincidences?
Q

*Also some VERY interesting results from gematria*

~TRUST THE PLAN Q
~BEGINNING OF THE END
~TRANSFER OF WEALTH
~STOCK MARKET UP BIG
*~THE PERFECT STORM*
~RETURN OF THE KING

Absolutely LOVING these comms

#TTMFP

Trust The Mother Fuckin Plan!

Join the Team

@team1anons

@Qwo17



2.3K viewsTeam Anns, 16:38​


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Mar 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> Un tipo como Boye no me merece el menor respeto, una sabandija amigo de terroristas y narcos, colaborador en secuestro, y un largo etc. Comparar eso con un soldado que se juega la vida por su pais es como comparar a Dios con un gitano.



Hombre, sería bueno que cosificaras bien el reparto de carnets que los demás igual no lo entendemos como los has repartido.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## frangelico (24 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> los buitres están hambrientos en Centro Europa, da igual si eres aliado.



Esa gente se vuelve loca por la tierra.


----------



## Impresionante (24 Mar 2022)

juanmanuel dijo:


> Sin justificar los actos de algunos Europeos habria que entender el pavor que se produce por algunas posibilidades futuras.
> Imaginen un levantamiento popular en Bulgaria, debido a la situacion economica. Imaginen un apoyo encubierto Ruso, al estilo revolucion de colores. Imaginen que el nuevo gobierno sale de la OTAN e inmediatamente solicita la ayuda Rusa.
> El ejercito ruso entra y controla un pais de menos de 7 millones de habitantes en cuanto tiempo?
> La conexion energetica ya existe. Conexion por mar desde crimea (menos de 500 km a los puertos bulgaros).
> ...



El Globalismo ha ido impregando paulatinamente occidente de depravación y aberración. No te preocupa?


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (24 Mar 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> ¿Estas de broma no?



Con el Google earth y un video Paco está localizando cualquier tuitero de tercera, estamos hartos de verlo en este hilo. Imagina los rusos, que están locos por matar mercenarios. A ese del video le queda poco, ya lo verás.



Mirálo, si parece gilipollas, es que és gilipollas. Y un gilipollas en una guerra como esa.....


----------



## arriondas (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja
> 
> Y lo dice un tío que vive en el paraíso del polonio, los periodistas lanzados desde quintos pisos, y los opositores encarcelados.
> 
> No te da vergüenza, miserable?



Guárdate los insultos para tu cara. Si te crees lo del polonio es que eres más imbécil de lo que pensaba.


----------



## Kluster (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Entre un alemán y un ruso no le diré yo quién es más honorable...



Eso era antes.


----------



## Snowball (24 Mar 2022)

Expected dijo:


> La leche ya es imposible conseguirla.



Donde?

Porque en la frontera Suiza Francia Alemania de la ciudad de basel, sin problemas


----------



## JOS1378 (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## arriondas (24 Mar 2022)

peñadelaguila dijo:


> Deja las drogas!!...en Rusia te suicidan o te pegan dos tiros por decir algo en contra y aquí nos andamos con gilipolleces...



Mucha tele veis. Anda que no ha habido cómicos que se han metido con Putin y no les ha pasado nada.


----------



## pirivi-parava (24 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Claro, los alemanes en cambio tan serios y cumplidores :
> Alemania suspende la certificación del polémico gasoducto Nord Stream 2 tras la escalada en Ucrania
> 
> Es de chiste que ahora digan que es Rusia la rompecontratos.



Aunque la verdad, Biden no les dejó ninguna posibilidad de hacer otra cosa, dado el matonismo del "aliado":
Dia 9 de febrero, antes del ataque...
"*Biden *fue muy contundente respecto al futuro de la infraestructura. *“No habrá Nord Stream 2″* si Rusia invade Ucrania, dijo. *“Le pondremos fin”*, añadió. Scholz, en cambio, ni siquiera nombró el gasoducto. "









El incómodo silencio de Scholz sobre el gasoducto Nord Stream 2


La promesa de Biden de cancelar la polémica infraestructura si Rusia invade Ucrania contrasta con la negativa del canciller alemán a siquiera mencionarlo




elpais.com


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)

Las fuerzas chechenas ingresan al bastión nazi de Azov en Mariupol, encuentran equipo y armas y arrestan a varios militantes de Azov.


----------



## arriondas (24 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Bueno, pero que a Boye lo empalen en la plaza pública mejora el planeta.



Eso lo sabemos todos. Pero claro, el problema es que en esas listas pueden meter a cualquiera, eso es lo gordo. Hoy ha sido él, mañana pues quién sabe.


----------



## Mitrofán (24 Mar 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> Entonces, Polonia, que es de la OTAN, pasaría a tener frontera con Rusia... Y Hungría también le quita un cacho.



no, frontera con la otan sólo en las bocas del danubio en rumanía. la ucrania que aparece en el mapa sería neutral, un tapón entre la otan y rusia


----------



## poli_diaz (24 Mar 2022)

Y no hay ni un puto video de la guerra? Ahí no ha muerto nadie, es todo psyop para niños rata y subnormales que se creen todo.


----------



## Elimina (24 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Afortunadamente en este Foro tenemos compañeros de uno y otro lado de la perspectiva en este asunto. Si bien no somos equilibrados individualmente considerados, la "suma algebraica" de noticias y opiniones *permite un conjunto rico y equilibrado de información*.
> 
> Y obviando a los pocos (desequilibrados) que gustan poner gore en sus fotos, en general nos manejamos con bastante altura (no dije equilibrio y equidistancia, dije "altura"). Hasta creo que, salvando un mínimo de rispideces, ni siquiera podemos decir que haya insultos o agresiones.
> 
> ...



Estando en otros asuntos en las antípodas de su opinión, no puedo más que celebrar sus palabras.
Esto no es forocoches.

Me permito añadir al punto 2 del que habla (el de Zelenski) que su comportamiento no deja de ser (se ha convertido en) el calco de un Guaidó que ha perdido su país (al contrario, que Guaidó, que fue él el que se perdió... bueno, en fin). Y por tanto, veo nula esperanza de una rendición o mínima cesión en las posturas.
Eso me lleva a la propia postura de Washington, que no dejará de jugar su papel de agitador mientras pueda. Y la única esperanza, creo, es que en Europa entre el conocimiento o al menos el cansancio y se cansen de aguantar tonterías y mandar armas, que aún no me ha dicho nadie si son gratis.
Con Europa quiero decir Alemania, claro. Y tal vez Italia. No hay más.


----------



## Octubrista (24 Mar 2022)

Es habitual en esas situaciones, y los conocedores de temas militares así lo dirán.

Se sobrepasa un punto de resistencia dura, y el resto cae como naipes.

Ahora, posiblemente caigan más territorios rápidamente, hasta que se enroque una resistencia en una localidad concreta, previa en el camino a un objetivo claro, en este caso seguramente camino a Odessa.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (24 Mar 2022)

*Esta es la foto de la OTAN.*





*Solo faltan el Viruelo y Drogui Y TENDREMOS los mismos del covid, las vakuñas, los confinamientos, el amedrentamiento, el castigo a sus ciudadanos.*


----------



## JOS1378 (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Roedr (24 Mar 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> Un tipo como Boye no me merece el menor respeto, una sabandija amigo de terroristas y narcos, colaborador en secuestro, y un largo etc. Comparar eso con un soldado que se juega la vida por su pais es como comparar a Dios con un gitano.



Así es. No me importaría que los Azov o los chechenos hicieran un trabajito con ese etarra malnacido.


----------



## Expected (24 Mar 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Donde?
> 
> Porque en la frontera Suiza Francia Alemania de la ciudad de basel, sin problemas



En Madrid. Gracias a nuestro Presidente "Antonio".


----------



## six six six the number.. (24 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Independientemente de la ideología que tenga el Pablo González ese, de su trayectoria, no podemos olvidar que está encerrado e incomunicado.... porque en su día un tal Nicolás de Pedro, junto a una Tal Marta Ter, lo metió en una lista (encargada por Soros) de periodistas, activistas y twitteros varios, a los que catalogaron de "prorrusos". Eso equivale a aparecer en una lista negra, y teniendo en cuenta que trabaja en esa región, poco menos que ponerle una diana en la cocorota. Es algo muy grave, ya que cualquiera podría ser metido en una de esas listas, incluso aunque no se decante por ningún bando. Basta con ponerle la etiqueta correspondiente "porque me cae gordo", _et voilà. _Como Myrotvorets, en versión light, pero también peligroso.



Tranquilo, que Pablito está en bastante mejor situación que esta otra.....









El ataque en el que murió la periodista rusa Oksana Baulina podría ser un "asesinato de precisión" del Kremlin


La periodista, muy crítica con el Gobierno de Putin, fue asesinada en un ataque en el centro comercial que fue bombardeado el pasado domingo en Kiev. El periodista Alberto Sicilia explica por qué podría tratarse de un asesinato premeditado y de precisión por parte del Kremlin.




www.lasexta.com


----------



## Impresionante (24 Mar 2022)

vox


----------



## Kluster (24 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Que bien y se queda tan tranquilo .. El seguro que no va a sufrir escasez ni nada de esas cosas que les pasan a los pobres ....



No quiero ser mal pensado, pero algo me dice que las declaraciones de Biden y las imágenes que vemos en televisión con los granjeros destruyendo la producción agrícola no son casualidad.


----------



## kelden (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Pues la verdad es que no se entiende, porque se supone que un contrato viene bien detallada la forma de pago... *ya tendría que ser el Putin gitano de intentar cambiarla.*
> Por otro lado los países intervinientes, en este caso Rusia, dudo se fuera a someter al arbitrio de un tercero, tal y como están las cosas.
> 
> Parece que estuviéramos hablando de un contrato de una plaza de garaje entre dos cuñaos...



Ya ... tambien se supone que la pasta del banco no te la pueden incautar por la cara.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## PutoNWO (24 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Esta es la foto de la OTAN.*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 998420
> 
> ...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## frangelico (24 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


>



Yo me pregunto qué porcentaje de lo que vemos no es un montaje . Y diría que Zotensky esta en Varsovia desde el primer día.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

peñadelaguila dijo:


> Deja las drogas!!...en Rusia te suicidan o te pegan dos tiros por decir algo en contra y aquí nos andamos con gilipolleces...



Y encima un "periodista" que es directamente apalizable por hijoputa.


----------



## vettonio (24 Mar 2022)

Falso. 


_ARMA 3
ARMA 3 es un videojuego de simulación bélica de mundo abierto desarrollado y publicado por Bohemia Interactive y distribuido en la plataforma Steam. Fue lanzado el 12 de septiembre de 2013 para Microsoft (Wikipedia)_


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

Ver archivo adjunto 998428


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (24 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> vox



Le habrá bloqueado, el borrachuzo no lleva bien que le contradigan cuando está con el resacón.


----------



## apocalippsis (24 Mar 2022)

Esta noche, destacamos:
*Cine > El peliculón: Cuerpo de élite*
Esta noche, 22:45 - 1:00 en Antena 3

En España hay un grupo de operaciones especiales tan secreto que nadie sabe de su existencia, el Cuerpo de Élite Autonómico. Una guardia civil andaluza, un agente de movilidad madrileño, un ertzaina, un mosso d'esquadra y un legionario deben superar sus diferencias para salvar al país antes de que sea demasiado tarde.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (24 Mar 2022)

La milicia popular de #Donetsk capturó el asentamiento de Novoaleksandrovka #Donbass


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Guárdate los insultos para tu cara. Si te crees lo del polonio es que eres más imbécil de lo que pensaba.





* HIJO DE PUTA*


----------



## kelden (24 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Parece un medio totalmente independiente y fiable.



Parece algo bastante lógico dada la que les está cayendo ....


----------



## SanRu (24 Mar 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Con mariupol ya caido creo que el ejercito ucraniano va a caer como un castillo de naipes.



En mi opinion, la ofensiva de Rusia estaba siendo frenada por Mariupol y Jarkhov. Ahora se centrarán en Jarkhov.


----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (24 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No ! malditos sicarios no ! no disimulen !
> 
> El uso de armamento nuclear no será el fin del planeta. será el fin de Europa una vez más .




o


ATARAXIO dijo:


> No ! malditos sicarios no ! no disimulen !
> 
> El uso de armamento nuclear no será el fin del planeta. será el fin de Europa una vez más .







Y a este tío lo lleva un medio que lo pagamos entre todos..... No me extraña que la guerra siga su escalada.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Mar 2022)

COMO ?

MAS ATAQUES QUE HACE LA PROPIA OTAN ? 

QUE COÑOS ES LA CALIMA ESTA FAKE NARANJA ?









Calima? Esta todo naranja


En serio que mierda es esta?




www.burbuja.info


----------



## otroyomismo (24 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 998322
> Ver archivo adjunto 998323
> Ver archivo adjunto 998324
> 
> ...


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (24 Mar 2022)

BERDYANSK: explosiones e incendio en el puerto el 24 de marzo de 2022



311.695 visualizaciones 24 mar 2022 Explosiones e incendio en el puerto comercial de Berdyansk del 24/03/2022 en alta calidad desde un dron de un residente local.


----------



## JOS1378 (24 Mar 2022)

"Somos 200 millones con los serbios", "Nunca olvidaremos", "Nunca perdonaremos", "Nunca lo permitiremos de nuevo" - Edificio de la Embajada de EE. UU. en Moscú en vísperas del aniversario de su bombardeo de la OTAN en Yugoslavia en 1999..


----------



## PutoNWO (24 Mar 2022)

Los Nazis de Ucrania vivieron matando y murieron matando. Creo que se estudiará el día de mañana para no repetir la historia. NO


JOS1378 dijo:


>


----------



## Octubrista (24 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Esta noche, destacamos:
> *Cine > El peliculón: Cuerpo de élite*
> Esta noche, 22:45 - 1:00 en Antena 3
> 
> En España hay un grupo de operaciones especiales tan secreto que nadie sabe de su existencia, el Cuerpo de Élite Autonómico. Una guardia civil andaluza, un agente de movilidad madrileño, un ertzaina, un mosso d'esquadra y un legionario deben superar sus diferencias para salvar al país antes de que sea demasiado tarde.



Falta "une agente de género indefinido y fluido", a sueldo del Ministerio de Igualdad.


----------



## Sr Julian (24 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Independientemente de la ideología que tenga el Pablo González ese, de su trayectoria, no podemos olvidar que está encerrado e incomunicado.... porque en su día un tal Nicolás de Pedro, junto a una Tal Marta Ter, lo metió en una lista (encargada por Soros) de periodistas, activistas y twitteros varios, a los que catalogaron de "prorrusos". Eso equivale a aparecer en una lista negra, y teniendo en cuenta que trabaja en esa región, poco menos que ponerle una diana en la cocorota. Es algo muy grave, ya que cualquiera podría ser metido en una de esas listas, incluso aunque no se decante por ningún bando. Basta con ponerle la etiqueta correspondiente "porque me cae gordo", _et voilà. _Como Myrotvorets, en versión light, pero también peligroso.



Que injusticia más grande, un mercenario de rusia, que está en una lista de mercenarios de rusia, que viaja a un territorio enemigo de rusia y lo detienen.
Que se joda, si su abogado es la basura estarra, asesina, narcotrasficante, blanqueadro de dinero de las mafias y condenado por secuestro, del Boye, esta claro que además de proruso no es trigo limpio.


----------



## coscorron (24 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



En la propia fecha del video pone que eso ocurrió el 28/02 ...


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (24 Mar 2022)

Ahora en Kiev.

Tropas rusas atacan Kiev con artillería pesada. Hace una hora, aproximadamente.


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)

La OTAN ha expresado su preocupación porque la mayoría de las armas entregadas no llegan a las unidades de combate de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, sino que acaban en manos de diversos grupos paramilitares y extremistas.


----------



## Kluster (24 Mar 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Aunque la verdad, Biden no les dejó ninguna posibilidad de hacer otra cosa, dado el matonismo del "aliado":
> Dia 9 de febrero, antes del ataque...
> "*Biden *fue muy contundente respecto al futuro de la infraestructura. *“No habrá Nord Stream 2″* si Rusia invade Ucrania, dijo. *“Le pondremos fin”*, añadió. Scholz, en cambio, ni siquiera nombró el gasoducto. "
> 
> ...



Pues ya que han sido tan nenazas de acatar la imposición yankee sin rechistar, al menos que no sean doblemente nenazas quejándose de que Rusia les cambia las "condiciones del contrato".


----------



## César Borgia (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## dabuti (24 Mar 2022)

El periodista Pablo González lleva desde el 28 de febrero preso en Polonia, acusado de "actividades de espionaje" y privado de derechos que deberían estar garantizados en la UE.

En #LaBasePabloGonzález hemos analizado el caso
Youtube: 
Spotify: 
iVoox: La Base #31 - Libertad Pablo González - La Base - Podcast en iVoox


----------



## Peineto (24 Mar 2022)

24 de Marzo.

https://riafan.ru/upload/images/2022/3/24/57005_full.jpeg


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> El periodista Pablo González lleva desde el 28 de febrero preso en Polonia, acusado de "actividades de espionaje" y privado de derechos que deberían estar garantizados en la UE.
> 
> En #LaBasePabloGonzález hemos analizado el caso
> Youtube:
> ...





Se puede pedir hora para darle un latigazo?


----------



## JOS1378 (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)

Yo me pregunto que va a hacer Rusia cuando los Europeos no paguen, y después me pregunto que van a hacer los Europeos si Rusia les cierra el gas.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Que injusticia más grande, un mercenario de rusia, que está en una lista de mercenarios de rusia, que viaja a un territorio enemigo de rusia y lo detienen.
> Que se joda, si su abogado es la basura estarra, asesina, narcotrasficante, blanqueadro de dinero de las mafias y condenado por secuestro, del Boye, esta claro que además de proruso no es trigo limpio.





Es que esta gente está muy malacostumbrada, mola mucho ser la quinta columna y luego que el juez te dé la razón, ambas cosas serían inconcebibles en sus anhelados paraísos nazicomunistas...


----------



## apocalippsis (24 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Esta es la foto de la OTAN.*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 998420
> 
> ...



Payasos de Satanas que poco os queda..........


----------



## JOS1378 (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Mar 2022)

Todavía recuerdo como si fuera ayer como el 1 dia de guerra se lanzaron paracaidistas sobre kiev, mientras se bombardeaba el aeropuerto de gostomel (kyiv). Sin haber entrado todavía, obviamente, ni la artilleria ni nada. La idea claramente era hacerse con el control del parlamento Ucraniano y poner un gobierno titere rapidamente.
Como Putin al 2 día o 3 decia al personal del ejercito Ucraniano que se rindiera, que era mas facil hablar con ellos que con el Presidente electo......
Prueba irrefutable de que la idea era una guerra ultra rapida. Bajo coste....


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)

Las amenazas a la seguridad de los biolaboratorios estadounidenses en Ucrania y otros lugares no pueden ignorarse y son amenazas para toda la humanidad: Ministerio de Defensa de China


----------



## frangelico (24 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> La OTAN ha expresado su preocupación porque la mayoría de las armas entregadas no llegan a las unidades de combate de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, sino que acaban en manos de diversos grupos paramilitares y extremistas.



Y pronto en Marsella.


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)

Un grupo de sabotaje de 7 soldados ucranianos fue neutralizado cerca de Mariupol


----------



## JOS1378 (24 Mar 2022)

una rata menos en el mundo


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Todavía recuerdo como si fuera ayer como el 1 dia de guerra se lanzaron paracaidistas sobre kiev, mientras se bombardeaba el aeropuerto de gostomel (kyiv). Sin haber entrado todavía, obviamente, ni la artilleria ni nada. La idea obviamente era hacerse con el control del parlamento Ucraniano y poner un gobierno titere rapidamente.
> Como Putin al 2 día o 3 decia al personal del ejercito Ucraniano que se rindiera, que era mas facil hablar con ellos que con el Presidente electo......
> Prueba irrefutable de que la idea era una guerra ultra rapida. Bajo coste....





Locura, incompetencia...o es que tiene un Rasputin que le hasesora con una ouija...


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)

"Estoy seguro de que ya entiendes que Rusia no tiene la intención de detenerse en Ucrania. No tiene la intención y no lo hará. Quiere seguir adelante. Contra los miembros orientales de la OTAN. Los estados bálticos, Polonia, eso es seguro". Vladimir Zelensky se dirige a la cumbre de la OTAN en Bruselas.


----------



## apocalippsis (24 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Scholz: los contratos de importaciones de energía rusa son en euros.*
> El canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz, ha afirmado este jueves que el examen de los contratos energéticos con Rusia apunta que el pago en euros o en dólares forma parte del acuerdo y es lo que "está en vigor", *en referencia al anuncio del presidente ruso Vladímir Putin de que reclamará el abono en rublos*.
> 
> Al término de un encuentro de jefes de Estado y de Gobierno de la OTAN y del G7, Scholz destacó una vez más que* un embargo a las importaciones de gas natural, carbón y petróleo de Rusia no formará parte del régimen de sanciones*. Afirmó que se trata de una decisión "consciente" debida a la dependencia de muchos estados europeos de dichas importaciones, pero defendió la eficacia del resto de "duras" sanciones impuestas contra Moscú. "Las mantendremos el tiempo que sea necesario y revisaremos su efectividad una y otra vez ," ha advertido Scholz.



Osea esa puta maricona lo pagara en rublos.........


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (24 Mar 2022)

Est*e sinvergüenza viene al parlamento europeo a dar lecciones de democracia, bastardo!!!*

Ministro de Canadá
@JustinTrudeau
visitó el Parlamento de la #UE para dar un discurso. Aproveché la oportunidad para darle una "bienvenida" adecuada allí. ¡Corto, conciso y justo en el blanco! #IDENTIFICACIÓN


----------



## Kluster (24 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> En mi opinion, la ofensiva de Rusia estaba siendo frenada por Mariupol y Jarkhov. Ahora se centrarán en Jarkhov.



No creo que entren en Jarkhov. Se limitarán a controlar el perímetro de la ciudad y se centrarán en el avance de tropas por el corredor que acaban de despejar en dirección a Odessa. Ahora pueden entrar por Crimea y por el Donbas para llegar a Odessa. Por eso querían finiquitar Mariupol.


----------



## LIRDISM (24 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Todavía recuerdo como si fuera ayer como el 1 dia de guerra se lanzaron paracaidistas sobre kiev, mientras se bombardeaba el aeropuerto de gostomel (kyiv). Sin haber entrado todavía, obviamente, ni la artilleria ni nada. La idea obviamente era hacerse con el control del parlamento Ucraniano y poner un gobierno titere rapidamente.
> Como Putin al 2 día o 3 decia al personal del ejercito Ucraniano que se rindiera, que era mas facil hablar con ellos que con el Presidente electo......
> Prueba irrefutable de que la idea era una guerra ultra rapida. Bajo coste....



Falso, se intentó eso, al estilo Afganistán pero Rusia sabía lo difícil que era eso, y estaban más preparados para una guerra larga que corta.


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)

La operación militar especial va de acuerdo con el plan, se lograrán todos los objetivos: el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia


----------



## Casino (24 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


> una rata menos en el mundo




Pero a mí me han dicho los follaputines que si lo dice twitter es mentira ¿en qué quedamos?



¿Cómo van esos mapitas de colores?
¿Ya está Kiev cercado?
¿Cuántas bolsas hay?



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## vettonio (24 Mar 2022)

*Me recuerda a cierta moneda británica conmemorativa de la conquista de Cartagena de Indias en tiempos de don Blas.*

_Las medallas ucranianas "Por la liberación de Crimea" se encontraron en las oficinas militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Kherson._
**


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (24 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es un Su-25, un camión de bombas de los años 70 que ya estuvo en Afganistán. Primitivo pero duro, es más o menos el equivalente del A-10 americano.



El producto alemán lo llamaban los afganos, por alguna razón; es el Il-2 Shturrmovik de los años 80 y 90. Al contrario del A-10, el Su-25 ha sido probado en batallas, los afganos estaban provistos de Stinger a cantidades; los grajos no la tenían fácil pero para eso fueron diseñados. Afganistán sirvió para mejorarlos.


----------



## Snowball (24 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> La OTAN ha expresado su preocupación porque la mayoría de las armas entregadas no llegan a las unidades de combate de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, sino que acaban en manos de diversos grupos paramilitares y extremistas.



No se podía de saber 

Molaría que los jalvelins y demás parafernalia cayera en manos de las bases autónomas de madri


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Mar 2022)

Algunos soldados rusos tienen "suerte" y se libran de ir a la guerra









Putin propagandist challenged by Russians why son hasn't been drafted into army


Thousands of young Russian men have died during the invasion of Ukraine and there is anger that the sons of well-known people, including TV presenter Tina Kandelaki, find ways around conscription




www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Roedr (24 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> No creo que entren en Jarkhov. Se limitarán a controlar el perímetro de la ciudad y se centrarán en el avance de tropas por el corredor que acaban de despejar en dirección a Odessa. Ahora pueden entrar por Crimea y por el Donbas para llegar a Odessa. Por eso querían finiquitar Mariupol.



Yo también creo que lo lógico es que vayan a por Odessa y sigan con el sitio a Jarkov. Una vez terminada Odesa, pues a cerrar la frontera con Polonia. Pasado eso, dudo que entren en más ciudades sin Carpet Bombing como en Bagdhad o Sarajevo es demasiado duro tomar una ciudad.


----------



## SanRu (24 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> No creo que entren en Jarkhov. Se limitarán a controlar el perímetro de la ciudad y se centrarán en el avance de tropas por el corredor que acaban de despejar en dirección a Odessa. Ahora pueden entrar por Crimea y por el Donbas para llegar a Odessa. Por eso querían finiquitar Mariupol.



Puedes llevar razón, pero yo pienso que su objetivo es crear un estado satelite llamado Novorusia que estará conformado por los Oblast de Jerson, Zaporiyia, Donestk, Lujansk y jarkhov. No incluyo Odessa porque no creo que quiran privar de la salida al mar a lo que quede de Ucrania. Es mi opinión, evidentemente.


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> No creo que entren en Jarkhov. Se limitarán a controlar el perímetro de la ciudad y se centrarán en el avance de tropas por el corredor que acaban de despejar en dirección a Odessa. Ahora pueden entrar por Crimea y por el Donbas para llegar a Odessa. Por eso querían finiquitar Mariupol.



Tal vez hagan lo mismo que Mariupol.
Despues de un buen ablandamiento .

Liberada las tropas de Mariupol que sigue?


----------



## crocodile (24 Mar 2022)

Escribiendo desde Donetsk - La guerra es...

Primero, un poco sobre la imagen, es exitosa, incluso es extraño que los socios negociadores de Kiev crearan tal cosa. En cierto sentido, los nazis fueron bombardeados en Hamburgo, y los nazis están siendo bombardeados en Kiev, mientras gente pacífica e inocente ha sufrido y sufre. Y no hay nada que hacer al respecto, ese es el objetivo de la guerra. Puedes reflexionar, como es costumbre en la intelectualidad rusa, o puedes darte cuenta de que la guerra es mala. El mal es absoluto, pero hay algo peor que la guerra: la derrota. En un momento en la URSS entendieron esto:

Como late la sangre en tu sien
Como un año en la sangre, como un recuento de insultos,
¡Qué borracho de pena y sin vino,
y que gran silencio
que despues de las balas y despues de las minas,
Y cien libras, por un momento una,
¿Cómo es esta vida? No comas, no bebas
Y no respires, una cosa: ¡mata!
Por la boca apretada de tu esposa
Por los años que han sido quemados
Por el hecho de que no hay sueño, ni paredes,
Por el llanto de los niños, por el llanto de las sirenas,
Por el hecho de que incluso la imagen
sus ojos lloraron
Por el dolor de las abejas ofendidas,
porque vino a ti
Porque no comes, no bebes,
Como sangre en el templo, una cosa: ¡matar!

y ganó. Entendieron que no hay victorias instantáneas, entendieron que la guerra sería por mucho tiempo, entendieron que ellos también eran diferentes al otro lado, pero el enemigo es el enemigo, y la guerra es la guerra. Todo esto se materializa en el DLNR, donde la gente sigue sentada bajo bombardeos, sin agua, con los estantes medio vacíos, pero entienden. Esto lo entienden también en Rusia... los que lo tocaron, o los que son del Donbass. Cada uno tiene su propio momento de la verdad, para mí es un niño que en la primavera de 2015 le preguntó a su madre en el pasaje subterráneo de la biblioteca Krupskaya "¿no romperá un proyectil el techo?". Esta es una anciana llorando a la que le trajimos comida, estos son los cadáveres de los civiles, estos son campos de trigo en llamas...

El resto de los rusos tendrán que entender esto. Entender que un iPhone y un Zeva de cuatro capas no son lo más importante, entender que es mejor un funeral en tu ciudad que un paquete de granizo en tu barrio, entender que la guerra no es solo reportajes victoriosos, sino también una variedad limitada de una cantidad de bienes y precios en aumento, la victoria tiene un costo.

Y lo principal que hay que entender es que tu país tiene razón. Incluso si es cruel en alguna parte, incluso si todo el mundo (visualmente, de hecho, solo los EE. UU. y los satélites) está en su contra, todavía tiene razón. ¿Por qué? Porque la derrota es peor que la victoria. La guerra somos nosotros o ellos, no hay un tercero. Y todos los que dicen que hay solo ratas que quieren que su país muera, y se dieron un festín con su cadáver.

La guerra es cuando sabes que del otro lado 95 de cada cien son personas cuerdas con la cabeza confundida, pero los cinco restantes son psicópatas peligrosos, y no puedes distinguirlos visualmente, la guerra es mala, por el hecho de que entiendes que Ucrania se ha convertido en un cerdo sacrificado, enviándole armas masivamente para las batallas urbanas, pero no entienden y no quieren entender lo que les espera, intoxicados con propaganda, la guerra es cuando tus familiares están en la zona de ataque desde el otro lado, pero solo puede llamar y aconsejar dónde es mejor esconderse y qué es mejor empacar en una bolsa.

El resto es superficial. Y los juegos de política de los políticos, el tiempo en que la espada lo decidía ha pasado, ahora todo se decide por fangosos acuerdos, y el chillido de los pueblerinos que han recogido azúcar, y ahora están remando jabón y compresas con tampones, y los "comunistas" que llaman a encender un fuego mundial a través de la derrota, y los "nacionalistas-monárquicos" que gritan que esta no es nuestra gente ni nuestra tierra, y solo ARTESANÍAS que se cambiaron los zapatos de un salto, y después del KhPP sobre "eso se congelarán y se desmoronarán" y "tanques NATA" comenzaron a decir tonterías sobre paramogs y una campaña contra Lvov ... Espuma de guerra.

¿Es perfecto mi país? No. ¿Están los políticos y los generales haciendo todo bien? No. Pero no hay otro país, y nunca lo habrá. Todos nosotros, nacidos en la URSS, perdimos nuestra Patria una vez, yo personalmente la perdí dos veces, cuando mi Pequeña Rusia-Ucrania comenzó a cortar y quemar a sus conciudadanos, y bajo la sonrisa de una linda niña había una sonrisa nazi, y yo hará todo lo posible para no perder la propia Rusia. No es un Donbass separado, no existe, es Rusia, además, Rusia es más grande que Tver, o incluso más Moscú y San Petersburgo con sus problemas, es decir, Rusia. Porque no tenemos otra Rusia. Pero hay una guerra con Anti-Rusia que debe ser ganada, aunque reducida a una operación especial. Dixi et animam meam salvavi

Война это...


----------



## Snowball (24 Mar 2022)

Hoy le he preguntado a un NPC :

¿Estas dispuesto a ser más pobre y que tus hijos tengan una calidad de vida y futuro mucho peor de lo que tu has vivido por Ucrania?

Respuesta


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Todavía recuerdo como si fuera ayer como el 1 dia de guerra se lanzaron paracaidistas sobre kiev, mientras se bombardeaba el aeropuerto de gostomel (kyiv). Sin haber entrado todavía, obviamente, ni la artilleria ni nada. La idea claramente era hacerse con el control del parlamento Ucraniano y poner un gobierno titere rapidamente.
> Como Putin al 2 día o 3 decia al personal del ejercito Ucraniano que se rindiera, que era mas facil hablar con ellos que con el Presidente electo......
> Prueba irrefutable de que la idea era una guerra ultra rapida. Bajo coste....




Hay que hacer una película sobre aquellos 200 desgraciados, debían caerle gordos a Putin, lol.


----------



## PutoNWO (24 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Un grupo de sabotaje de 7 soldados ucranianos fue neutralizado cerca de Mariupol



Grupo de cuerpos especiales del ejército Ucro


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (24 Mar 2022)

el régimen ruso tiene menos credibilidad que Antonio Sánchez y Rafapal juntos


----------



## Snowball (24 Mar 2022)

En TVE no dicen nada de eso...


----------



## coscorron (24 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Es habitual en esas situaciones, y los conocedores de temas militares así lo dirán.
> 
> Se sobrepasa un punto de resistencia dura, y el resto cae como naipes.
> 
> Ahora, posiblemente caigan más territorios rápidamente, hasta que se enroque una resistencia en una localidad concreta, previa en el camino a un objetivo claro, en este caso seguramente camino a Odessa.



Desde el mapa de estrategía Paco del bar la única función que tiene Odessa es la de mantener a tropas ucranianas ocupadas en evitar una invasión de la marina rusa ... Las tropas que se liberan de Mariupol seguramente se dedicarán a avanzar hacía el Norte Zaporiya (o como se escriba) y Dnipro donde teoricamente si es cierto que se ha alcanzado un punto de rupturo deberían encontrar poca resistencia ... Los movimientos hacía Krivoi Rog desde Kherson parece que pueden hacer que se amenace Dnipro desde dos direcciones. En cualquier caso los ucras habrá que ver que tienen para frenar esas tropa rusas que ahora quedan libres ... A todo esto hay que entender que primero tocará asegurar Mariupol, luego las tropas que han intervenido deben descansar y reaprovisionarse y después se moverán a otros frentes así que no habrá movimiento al menos en unos días en la zona.


----------



## visaman (24 Mar 2022)

sigo insistiendo o metemos rapido a paco en el escorial con honores y desagravios o va ser el acabose


----------



## frangelico (24 Mar 2022)

Pedro Pablo 01 dijo:


> El producto alemán lo llamaban los afganos, por alguna razón; es el Il-2 Shturrmovik de los años 80 y 90. Al contrario del A-10, el Su-25 ha sido probado en batallas, los afganos estaban provistos de Stinger a cantidades; los grajos no la tenían fácil pero para eso fueron diseñados. Afganistán sirvió para mejorarlos.



Gran cacharro el Il-2, aguantaba de todo.


----------



## Byblos07 (24 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Afortunadamente en este Foro tenemos compañeros de uno y otro lado de la perspectiva en este asunto. Si bien no somos equilibrados individualmente considerados, la "suma algebraica" de noticias y opiniones *permite un conjunto rico y equilibrado de información*.
> 
> Y obviando a los pocos (desequilibrados) que gustan poner gore en sus fotos, en general nos manejamos con bastante altura (no dije equilibrio y equidistancia, dije "altura"). Hasta creo que, salvando un mínimo de rispideces, ni siquiera podemos decir que haya insultos o agresiones.
> 
> ...



Yo veo otro escenario: apalancarse.

Una vez tomados los territorios prorrusos, no moverse de ahí y seguir ocupándolos. Si las negociaciones no avanzan no firmar la paz (de hecho, Rusia no firmó la paz con Japón y se quedó las islas Kuriles). Todo ello desgastaría a Rusia, pero haría mucho daño a Ucrania y también a Europa que seguiría presa de sus propias sanciones. Y lo de ver a Europa, con su autoridad moral (que no veía lo del Donbass), presa de sus propias sanciones, con inestabilidad, huelgas, problemas de cierre de fábricas, superhábit de refugiados e inmigrantes que vienen azuzados por el hambre, malestar ciudadano, creo que a los rusos les puede gustar porque lo llevan esperando mucho tiempo.

Por eso creo que esta guerra va a durar bastante, aunque no con esta intensidad.


----------



## Sr Julian (24 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> El periodista Pablo González lleva desde el 28 de febrero preso en Polonia, acusado de "actividades de espionaje" y privado de derechos que deberían estar garantizados en la UE.
> 
> En #LaBasePabloGonzález hemos analizado el caso
> Youtube:
> ...



Que se joda este puto mercenario y espero que acabe en una carcel polaca por espia ruso. 
Hablan de derechos humanos y su abogado es el Etarra Boye condenado por secuestro.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Pedro Pablo 01 dijo:


> El producto alemán lo llamaban los afganos, por alguna razón; es el Il-2 Shturrmovik de los años 80 y 90. Al contrario del A-10, el Su-25 ha sido probado en batallas, los afganos estaban provistos de Stinger a cantidades; los grajos no la tenían fácil pero para eso fueron diseñados. Afganistán sirvió para mejorarlos.





Los A10 no han sido probados en batallas, dice.

Anda y háblanos de botánica, seguro que sabes más...


Tontos, muuuuuy tontos.


----------



## Honkler (24 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> La OTAN ha expresado su preocupación porque la mayoría de las armas entregadas no llegan a las unidades de combate de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, sino que acaban en manos de diversos grupos paramilitares y extremistas.



No se podía saber… y próximamente en nuestras calles


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)

El ejército ruso bombardea a Kramatorsk








Russian army shelling targeted Kramatorsk Kramators'k, Donetsk Oblast - Ukraine Interactive map - Ukraine Latest news on live map - liveuamap.com


Russian army shelling targeted Kramatorsk. Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news and information site dedicated to factual reporting of a variety of important topics including conflicts, human rights issues, protests, terrorism, weapons deployment, health...




liveuamap.com


----------



## PutoNWO (24 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Me recuerda a cierta moneda británica conmemorativa de la conquista de Cartagena de Indias en tiempos de don Blas.*
> 
> _Las medallas ucranianas "Por la liberación de Crimea" se encontraron en las oficinas militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Kherson._
> **



Estaban preparadas para cuando hubieran ganado. Pero se conforman con ahorrarse el ataúd


----------



## notengodeudas (24 Mar 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> @sisar_vidal ayer explicando la película:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alfonso Longo publica el documento al que se refiere César Vidal:

https://
t.me/alfonsolongoyotuve/1160


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> Yo veo otro escenario: apalancarse.
> 
> Una vez tomados los territorios prorrusos, no moverse de ahí y seguir ocupándolos. Si las negociaciones no avanzan no firmar la paz (de hecho, Rusia no firmó la paz con Japón y se quedó las islas Kuriles). Todo ello desgastaría a Rusia, pero haría mucho daño a Ucrania y también a Europa que seguiría presa de sus propias sanciones. Y lo de ver a Europa, con su autoridad moral (que no veía lo del Donbass), presa de sus propias sanciones, con inestabilidad, huelgas, problemas de cierre de fábricas, superhábit de refugiados e inmigrantes que vienen azuzados por el hambre, malestar ciudadano, creo que a los rusos les puede gustar porque lo llevan esperando mucho tiempo.
> 
> Por eso creo que esta guerra va a durar bastante, aunque no con esta intensidad.





Sí sí, muy probable todo eso, sí.


Quizás este finde me toque la primitiva y termine en Mónaco, ya ya.


----------



## frangelico (24 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> No se podía saber… y próximamente en nuestras calles



No sé si la morisma resistirá la tentacion de probarlas en Notre Dame, la otra vez no les salió del todo bien. Van a tener para elegir


----------



## McNulty (24 Mar 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> Yo veo otro escenario: apalancarse.
> 
> Una vez tomados los territorios prorrusos, no moverse de ahí y seguir ocupándolos. Si las negociaciones no avanzan no firmar la paz (de hecho, Rusia no firmó la paz con Japón y se quedó las islas Kuriles). Todo ello desgastaría a Rusia, pero haría mucho daño a Ucrania y también a Europa que seguiría presa de sus propias sanciones. Y lo de ver a Europa, con su autoridad moral (que no veía lo del Donbass), presa de sus propias sanciones, con inestabilidad, huelgas, problemas de cierre de fábricas, superhábit de refugiados e inmigrantes que vienen azuzados por el hambre, malestar ciudadano, creo que a los rusos les puede gustar porque lo llevan esperando mucho tiempo.
> 
> Por eso creo que esta guerra va a durar bastante, aunque no con esta intensidad.



Yo creo que ni Putin se esperaba tal efecto boomerang de las sanciones hacia europa. Es buena estrategia, una vez tomado el sur, apalancarse e ir afianzando posiciones mientras. Lo malo es que ayudaría al ejército ukro a reforzar defensas.


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> No se podía saber… y próximamente en nuestras calles



Me recuerda los reverdes wenos diria *_* entrenados y armados por EEUU, que entraban desde Turquia y de repente, "cambiaban de bando" pasabandose al ISIS, todo occidente se mostraba sorprendido.


----------



## juanmanuel (24 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El Globalismo ha ido impregando paulatinamente occidente de depravación y aberración. No te preocupa?



Si, claro. Solo trato de ver desde el otro lado. Eso me da tambien la pauta de porque de la histeria.
Tambien es bastante ilogico confrontar con Rusia y China al mismo tiempo.
O provocar tantos paises al mismo tiempo.
Algo no esta funcionando bien. Pero no consigo entender si son errores por miedo, errores de calculo, arrogancia, falta de vision historica, un poco de cada cosa y otras.
Lo que da mas miedo y mas me preocupa, no es la "maldad" del imperio anglosajon. Mas miedo me da su estupidez y autoengaño.


----------



## Byblos07 (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Sí sí, muy probable todo eso, sí.
> 
> 
> Quizás este finde me toque la primitiva y termine en Mónaco, ya ya.



Cuidado con Alberto, que ya sabes...


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



Hombre, las explosiones han sido pavorosas, pero bueno, costará saber la verdad.

Mordor siempre miente.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (24 Mar 2022)

Se está poniendo gordaco el hijo puta.


----------



## Impresionante (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo creo que ni Putin se esperaba tal efecto boomerang de las sanciones hacia europa. Es buena estrategia, una vez tomado el sur, apalancarse e ir afianzando posiciones mientras. Lo malo es que ayudaría al ejército ukro a reforzar defensas.





Buena sangría iba a ser esa, un plan sin fisuras...la Resistencia se iba a poner las botas, y la OTAN dando buenos consejos e Intel.


----------



## yawo123 (24 Mar 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Que se joda este puto mercenario y espero que acabe en una carcel polaca por espia ruso.
> Hablan de derechos humanos y su abogado es el Etarra Boye condenado por secuestro.



Y porque los espías de la cia escriben en medios de comunicación españoles y no se los detiene.
O participación en el 11m de franceses y marroquíes


----------



## Kluster (24 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Puedes llevar razón, pero yo pienso que su objetivo es crear un estado satelite llamado Novorusia que estará conformado por los Oblast de Jerson, Zaporiyia, Donestk, Lujansk y jarkhov. No incluyo Odessa porque no creo que quiran privar de la salida al mar a lo que quede de Ucrania. Es mi opinión, evidentemente.



¿Y por qué no van a querer privar a Ucrania de salida al mar? Además, si llegan hasta Odessa se anexionan Transnistria que está al lado. Nunca tendrán una oportunidad como esta y no creo que la desperdicien.


----------



## Roedr (24 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Gran cacharro el Il-2, aguantaba de todo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 998480



joder, imagino que no será real


----------



## kelden (24 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Desde el mapa de estrategía Paco del bar la única función que tiene Odessa es la de mantener a tropas ucranianas ocupadas en evitar una invasión de la marina rusa ... Las tropas que se liberan de Mariupol seguramente se dedicarán a avanzar hacía el Norte Zaporiya (o como se escriba) y Dnipro donde teoricamente si es cierto que se ha alcanzado un punto de rupturo deberían encontrar poca resistencia ... Los movimientos hacía Krivoi Rog desde Kherson parece que pueden hacer que se amenace Dnipro desde dos direcciones. *En cualquier caso los ucras habrá que ver que tienen para frenar esas tropa rusas que ahora quedan libres .*.. A todo esto hay que entender que primero tocará asegurar Mariupol, luego las tropas que han intervenido deben descansar y reaprovisionarse y después se moverán a otros frentes así que no habrá movimiento al menos en unos días en la zona.



JOer ..... déjales descansar una semana, no?


----------



## Omaita (24 Mar 2022)

Bien bien ..... Le hemos pagado la operación de cara y las tetas con el COVID... Pero friker va sacar la cinta americana en prime time.... Con dos cojones


----------



## clapham5 (24 Mar 2022)

MANUAL PARA COMPRAR GAS RUSO 

1 - Abre una cuenta " CLIENTE " en dolares en el Sberbank 
2 - Dale a la opcion " comprar RUBLOS " 
3 - Pon la cantidad de RUBLOS que quieres comprar segun la cotizacion que aparecera en la ventana emergente 
4 - Dale a " ACEPTAR " 
5 - Espera a que los RUBLOS se impriman , preparate un cafe mientras esperas 
6 - Enhorabuena , acabas de comprar RUBLOS 
Aqui recibiras un mensaje de agradecimiento de Elvira Nabiullina ( en ruso ) por haber vendido tu fiat americano . 
7 - Abre una cuenta " CLIENTE " en rublos en el Sberbank 
8 - Dale a la opcion " comprar GAS " 
9 - Pon la cantidad de M3 que quieres comprar segun lacotizacion que aparecera en la ventana emergente 
10 Dale a " ACEPTAR " 
11 - Espera a que te llegue la confirmacion , preparate otro cafe mientras esperas 
12- Te llega la confirmacion y un numero de orden 
Aquirecibiras un mensaje de agradecimiento de Alexey Miller ( en ruso ) por haber comprado GAS a Gazprom 
13 - Llamas al +7 495 719-30-01 . Te saldra un contestador pidiendote el numero de orden 
14 - Tecleas el numero de orden en la pantalla del movil o lo dices si sabes ruso 
15 - La llave de paso de la tuberia de gas asignada a tu orden se abrira 
16 - Ya puedes recoger tu gas


----------



## coscorron (24 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> JOer ..... déjales descansar una semana, no?



Si son chechenos, con una par de noches y una cabra por cada batallon ya tienen suficiente


----------



## Honkler (24 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> No sé si la morisma resistirá la tentacion de probarlas en Notre Dame, la otra vez no les salió del todo bien. Van a tener para elegir



Me conformo con que las utilicen para cepillarse a algún político de alto rango europedo


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)

En la Cumbre de la OTAN, nadie quiere pasar el rato con Johnson.


----------



## Sr Julian (24 Mar 2022)

yawo123 dijo:


> Y porque los espías de la cia escriben en medios de comunicación españoles y no se los detiene.
> O participación en el 11m de franceses y marroquíes



Porque no estamos en guerra abierta con ellos. Para Polonia la gerra de Ucrania es su guerra, si cae ucrania los siguientes son ellos. 
Ya veras que cuando se lie con Marruecos ambos acabaremos haciendo lo mismo.


----------



## SanRu (24 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Desde el mapa de estrategía Paco del bar la única función que tiene Odessa es la de mantener a tropas ucranianas ocupadas en evitar una invasión de la marina rusa ... Las tropas que se liberan de Mariupol seguramente se dedicarán a avanzar hacía el Norte Zaporiya (o como se escriba) y Dnipro donde teoricamente si es cierto que se ha alcanzado un punto de rupturo deberían encontrar poca resistencia ... Los movimientos hacía Krivoi Rog desde Kherson parece que pueden hacer que se amenace Dnipro desde dos direcciones. En cualquier caso los ucras habrá que ver que tienen para frenar esas tropa rusas que ahora quedan libres ... A todo esto hay que entender que primero tocará asegurar Mariupol, luego las tropas que han intervenido deben descansar y reaprovisionarse y después se moverán a otros frentes así que no habrá movimiento al menos en unos días en la zona.



En mi opinión, los rusos quieren tomar el Oblast de zaporiyia y ahí sí te doy la razón de que podría ser el siguiente objetivo pero eso dejaría el flanco derecho expuesto, ya que el frente de Donestk avanza más lento debido a la gran presencia de fuerzas Ukras y de sus fortificaciones. Así que en mi opinión ese frente avanzará al mismo ritmo que lo haga el frente de Donetsk.

No veo lo de odessa pero es cierto que se está usando para fijar allí muchas tropas Ukras, igual que la supuesta ofensiva sobre Kiev. para i no tienen intención de tomar ninguna de las dos ciudades pero esa presión evita que tropas Ukras vayan a otras partes del frente.

Sigo pensando que ahora se van a centrar en jarkhov y proseguir con el Dombas para embolsar a los Ukros que se niegan a abandonar sus fortificaciones allí.


----------



## niraj (24 Mar 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> El Nuevo orden mundial



Que casualidad, Bill Gates vendió sus acciones para acumular tierras agrícolas, desde hace unos años....









100.000 hectáreas y sumando: Bill Gates está levantando el mayor imperio agrícola de Estados Unidos


La palabra "terrateniente" evoca tiempos pasados, tiempos en los que la posesión de tierra era uno de los principales vectores de riqueza. Un hombre era tan...




magnet.xataka.com




.


----------



## frangelico (24 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> joder, imagino que no será real



Hay muchas fotos de aviones en tierra totalmente hechos una mierda que fueron capaces de volver. Se fabricaron nada menos que 36000. Salió bueno , es todavía hoy el segundo más fabricado


----------



## Roedr (24 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> En la Cumbre de la OTAN, nadie quiere pasar el rato con Johnson.



jajaja estuvo poco ágil (obvio) se podría haber fundido en un abrazo con el Sepulturero


----------



## JAGGER (24 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> ... Las tropas que se liberan de Mariupol



Ahí es cuando los patriotas recuperan la plaza.


----------



## coscorron (24 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> MANUAL PARA COMPRAR GAS RUSO
> 
> 1 - Abre una cuenta " CLIENTE " en dolares en el Sberbank
> 2 - Dale a la opcion " comprar RUBLOS "
> ...



El absoluto silencio en relación a lo de comprar gas usando rublos en las principales televisiones y periodicos explica perfectamente que es lo que va a pasar ... Pagarán en rublos. Europa necesitará al menos dos años para conseguir otras fuentes de energía y siempre serán más caras que el gas natural y Rusia necesitara un par de años para conseguir otros clientes ... Entre medias las empresa americanas de GNL tan contentas.


----------



## Azrael_II (24 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Actualización del Ministerio de Defensa sobre la cooperación militar y biológica entre Estados Unidos y Ucrania: "Los materiales nos permiten rastrear la interacción entre el liderazgo actual de #EEUU y los biolabs de #Ucrania, en particular la participación del fondo de inversión Rosemont Seneca, dirigido por Hunter #Biden".
> MoD: "La escala del programa es impresionante. El #DoD de los Estados Unidos, la #USAID, la #FundaciónGeorgeSoros y el CDC participan directamente en su ejecución. La curación científica corre a cargo del Laboratorio de Los Álamos, que desarrolla nucs☢ como parte del #ProyectoManhattan."
> 
> "Todas estas actividades se llevaron a cabo bajo pleno control del #Pentágono. Obsérvese esta tarjeta de registro, que confirma que exactamente 3️⃣0️⃣ laboratorios de #Ucrania ubicados en 1️⃣4️⃣ asentamientos participaron en actividades biológicas militares a gran escala en #Ucrania."
> ...



Es muy grave que coño probaron


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Falso, se intentó eso, al estilo Afganistán pero Rusia sabía lo difícil que era eso, y estaban más preparados para una guerra larga que corta.





Kluster dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no van a querer privar a Ucrania de salida al mar? Además, si llegan hasta Odessa se anexionan Transnistria que está al lado. Nunca tendrán una oportunidad como esta y no creo que la desperdicien.



Igualito que los tertulianos de la TV Rusa, que dicen que por que no invadir polonia, y hacer un camino a kaliningrado, y ya de paso los paises balticos etc.

Que lo digan los lobotomizados rusos vale, pero tu que eres de aqui....tiene tela.


----------



## kasperle1966 (24 Mar 2022)

*La OTAN ha subcontratado la propaganda de guerra a grandes empresas de relaciones públicas*







Cada día las grandes cadenas de comunicación del mundo entero reproducen las mismas consignas con las mismas palabras porque la OTAN ha subcontratado la campaña de intoxicación con las mismas empresas de relaciones públicas.
El punto de partida ha sido sencillo y estaba preparado de antemano. Reproduce el mito de David (Ucrania) contra Goliat (Rusia). El pequeño se enfrenta a los abusos del grande, una lucha en la que no cabe dudar la toma de partido.
Para reforzar el mito de la “resistencia ucraniana”, Kiev ha producido un flujo constante de propaganda destinada a generar el apoyo público y oficial de los países occidentales. Esta campaña incluye guías lingüísticas, mensajes clave y cientos de carteles de propaganda, algunos de los cuales contienen imágenes fascistas e incluso elogian a dirigentes neonazis.
Detrás del esfuerzo de relaciones públicas de Ucrania hay un ejército de estrategas políticos extranjeros, grupos de presión de Washington y una red de medios de comunicación vinculados a los servicios de inteligencia.
La estrategia de propaganda de Ucrania le valió los elogios de un comandante de la OTAN que declaró al Washington Post: “Son realmente buenos en stratcom: medios de comunicación, operaciones de información y también operaciones psicológicas” (1).
El Washington Post reconoce que, aunque no pueden verificar de forma independiente gran parte de la información que Kiev está difundiendo sobre la evolución del campo de batalla, incluidas las cifras de bajas en ambos bandos, se trata, no obstante, de una estratagema muy eficaz”.
La clave del esfuerzo propagandístico es una legión internacional de empresas de relaciones públicas que trabajan directamente con el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ucraniano para librar la guerra de la información, que comenzó con la censura a los medios alternativos, que además de “prorrusos” difunden información falsa, es decir, que son pura propaganda.
*Las empresas subcontratadas*
La campaña fue lanzada por un anónimo que fundó una empresa de relaciones públicas con sede en Ucrania. “Desde la primera hora de la guerra, decidimos unirnos al Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores para ayudarles a difundir las fuentes oficiales para mostrar la verdad”, dijo el anónimo. “Esta es una guerra híbrida: una mezcla de una lucha sangrienta con una enorme campaña de desinformación y falsificación dirigida por Rusia”, añadió (2).
Luego más de 150 empresas de relaciones públicas se sumaron al bombardeo propagandístico. El esfuerzo internacional está dirigido por Nicky Regazzoni, cofundador de la empresa de relaciones públicas *PR Network*, y Francis Ingham, un destacado consultor de relaciones públicas con estrechos vínculos con el gobierno británico.
Anteriormente Ingraham trabajó para el Partido Conservador británico, forma parte del consejo de estrategia y evaluación del departamento de comunicaciones del gobierno de Londres, es director ejecutivo de la Organización Internacional de Consultoría de Comunicaciones y dirige la asociación de comunicadores de gobiernos locales de Reino Unido, LG Comms.
“Hemos tenido el privilegio de ayudar a coordinar los esfuerzos para apoyar al gobierno ucraniano en los últimos días”, dijo *Ingham* a PRovoke Media (3). “Las agencias han ofrecido equipos enteros para apoyar a Kiev en la guerra de comunicaciones. Nuestro apoyo al Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Ucrania es inquebrantable y continuará mientras sea necesario”.
Con una personalidad ucraniana no identificada que se une a dos de las principales figuras de las relaciones públicas en el bombardeo propagandístico del gobierno de Kiev, el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ucraniano ha distribuido un expediente que contiene documentos instruyendo a las empresas de relaciones públicas de los “mensajes clave”, el lenguaje aprobado y las construcciones propagandísticas desacreditadas.
El expediente está gestionado por Yaroslav Turbil, descrito en su perfil de LinkedIn como “jefe de Ukraine.ua, el ecosistema digital ucraniano para las comunicaciones mundiales. Comunicación estratégica y marca país”. Turbil ha trabajado en múltiples organizaciones de la sociedad civil estrechamente vinculadas al gobierno de Estados Unidos y ha hecho prácticas en Internews, una organización vinculada a los servicios de inteligencia de Estados Unidos que opera con el pretexto de promover la libertad de prensa.
*El ‘No a la Guerra’ es una consigna de la OTAN*
Entre las construcciones propagandísticas distribuidas en el dossier se encuentra un vídeo sobre el incidente de la Isla de la Serpiente, que se demostró rápidamente que era falso, en el que los guardias fronterizos ucranianos estacionados en una pequeña isla fueron supuestamente asesinados después de decirle a un buque de guerra ruso que se acercaba y que les había instado a rendirse que “se fueran a la mierda”.
El presidente Zelensky celebró una rueda de prensa en la que anunció que concedería a los hombres la medalla de Héroes de Ucrania, mientras los principales medios de comunicación se hacían eco de la noticia. Sin embargo, los soldados supuestamente muertos fueron encontrados pronto sanos y salvos, demostrando que su posición heroica era una farsa.
Aunque se ha demostrado que la historia es falsa, el archivo contiene un vídeo de propaganda que la promociona.
Otro archivo está gestionado por la diseñadora gráfica ucraniana Dasha Podoltseva y contiene cientos de gráficos de propaganda enviados por artistas de Europa y Estados Unidos. Algunas presentan mensajes genéricos de “no a la guerra”, mientras que otras decenas de imágenes celebran “el fantasma de Kiev”, un heroico piloto ucraniano que también resulta ser inexistente, y el falso incidente de la “Isla de la Serpiente”.
Lo mismo cabe decir de otras ficciones, como el bombardeo de la maternidad o del teatro de Mariupol, ampliamente divulgados como “crímenes de guerra rusos” y ataques a la población civil en la que no ha aparecido ni un solo cadáver.
Muchas imágenes utilizan un lenguaje xenófobo y racista, y algunas elogian explícitamente a destacados neonazis ucranianos, como el líder del C14, Yevhen Karas, el paramilitar fascista Sector Derecho y el neonazi Batallón Azov.
Otras piden “batidos de Bandera”, en referencia a los cócteles Molotov que llevan el nombre del asesino de la OUN Stephan Bandera, que colaboró con la Alemania nazi en el asesinato masivo de polacos y otras minorías nacionales y religiosas durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial.
Otra imagen muestra un libro titulado “Enciclopedia de enfermedades incurables”, que incluye a países como Rusia, Bielorrusia, Corea del Norte, Siria y Eritrea.
(1) https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/2022/03/16/ukraine-zelensky-information-war/
(2) Global PR community rallies to help Ukraine government comms
(3) Global PR Industry Pledges Communications Support For Ukraine

*https://mpr21.info/la-otan-ha-subcontratado-la-propaganda-de-guerra-a-grandes-empresas-de-relaciones-publicas/*


----------



## SanRu (24 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no van a querer privar a Ucrania de salida al mar? Además, si llegan hasta Odessa se anexionan Transnistria que está al lado. Nunca tendrán una oportunidad como esta y no creo que la desperdicien.



Es solo mi opinión: Porque si no le privas la salida al mar, serán más proclives a firmar la paz, además que quedarás bien con un pueblo que supuestamente es hermano. No olvides que Kiev es algo más para los rusos que la capital de Ucrania. seguramente hay muchas más razones que ahora sería incapaz de enumerar porque eso es lo que me dice mi intuición de amante de la Historia militar universal.

no se, me puedo equivocar, pero yo les dejaría esa salida al mar.


----------



## JAGGER (24 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo creo que ni Putin se esperaba tal efecto boomerang de las sanciones hacia europa. Es buena estrategia, una vez tomado el sur, apalancarse e ir afianzando posiciones mientras. Lo malo es que ayudaría al ejército ukro a reforzar defensas.



Claro, si la horda tuviera con quién hacerlo sería fantástico.


----------



## PutoNWO (24 Mar 2022)

Que le den por culo al vendido mangina al NWO


repito: Puto mangina esposo de una dientuda


----------



## tomasjos (24 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ahí es cuando los patriotas recuperan la plaza.



Y en ese momento se despierta usted, Jagger, justo a tiempo para ver por la tele la firma de la rendición incondicional de la anglosfera y su división en zonas de ocupación por Rusia, China, India y Europa


----------



## apocalippsis (24 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Claro, los alemanes en cambio tan serios y cumplidores :
> 
> Alemania suspende la certificación del polémico gasoducto Nord Stream 2 tras la escalada en Ucrania
> 
> Es de chiste que ahora digan que es Rusia la rompecontratos.



Y les va a hacer pagar con el cambio el gasto ruso en crearlo..........


----------



## Roedr (24 Mar 2022)

Amigues,

hay forma de leer este artículo?








Relato como forma de acción


En la pelea de ideas, bulos, noticias y engaños sobresale el enfrentamiento entre la opacidad de Putin y la locuacidad de Zelenski



www.abc.es


----------



## vettonio (24 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Yo me pregunto que va a hacer Rusia cuando los Europeos no paguen, y después me pregunto que van a hacer los Europeos si Rusia les cierra el gas.



Tutorial.
Si tenéis un rato, echad un ojo a este vídeo. Es mi gurú leñero. (no homo y tal) Yo tambíen corto con truja en los morros.

_A leña hay que entenderla...

Esto no tiene filo...esto tiene dientesss.

_


----------



## Salamandra (24 Mar 2022)

juanmanuel dijo:


> Si, claro. Solo trato de ver desde el otro lado. Eso me da tambien la pauta de porque de la histeria.
> Tambien es bastante ilogico confrontar con Rusia y China al mismo tiempo.
> O provocar tantos paises al mismo tiempo.
> Algo no esta funcionando bien. Pero no consigo entender si son errores por miedo, errores de calculo, arrogancia, falta de vision historica, un poco de cada cosa y otras.
> Lo que da mas miedo y mas me preocupa, no es la "maldad" del imperio anglosajon. Mas miedo me da su estupidez y autoengaño.



Creo que les han pillado con el carrito del helado. Pero o la UE tiene mucho miedo porque no se ha preocupado de su ejército o a lo que tiene miedo es a las cositas que estaban haciendo en Ucrania.

No tiene ningún sentido hacer tales sacrificios en contra de guerras pasadas que han sido para obtener beneficios, cuando ya se ve que no van a poder saquear y por un país que ni siquiera es OTAN, pero que estaban metidos todos hasta las trancas y que encima está resultando carísimo.

No sólo allende los mares se hace chantaje, más cerca , en el país donde han sucedido las cosas se tienen que tener muchas cosas que contar y no precisamente chistes ni comedias. Por eso da mucho miedo.

Da miedo ver por videoconferencia en no se que país ¿Alemania? el comediante riñendo por videoconferencia a los diputados , escuchándole y aplaudiéndole. Perdón por no ser más explícito, pero me dejó estupefacto y horrorizado por lo que implica.

El hecho es que desde Ucrania han bajado los pantalones a toda la UE que lo vamos a pagar y caro. Eso no es porque si.


----------



## Kluster (24 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Igualito que los tertulianos de la TV Rusa, que dicen que por que no invadir polonia, y hacer un camino a kaliningrado, y ya de paso los paises balticos etc.



Yo no diría tal cosa y además me parece una burrada.

Yo he dicho lo que creo que va a pasar. Puedo equivocarme por supuesto.


----------



## JAGGER (24 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Y en ese momento se despierta usted, Jagger, justo a tiempo para ver por la tele la firma de la rendición incondicional de la anglosfera y su división en zonas de ocupación por Rusia, China, India y Europa



Yo lo que veo es cómo van dejando al tsar en el lado oscuro. Ya hasta los propios lo abandonan a pesar del estado de terror.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## lasoziedad (24 Mar 2022)

Va a empezar ahora el programa del iker jimenez y sale el Coronel Baños que parece que vuelve.

A ver si se puede ver, van a hablar del sahara tambien.


----------



## Kluster (24 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Es solo mi opinión: Porque si no le privas la salida al mar, serán más proclives a firmar la paz, además que quedarás bien con un pueblo que supuestamente es hermano. No olvides que Kiev es algo más para los rusos que la capital de Ucrania. seguramente hay muchas más razones que ahora sería incapaz de enumerar porque eso es lo que me dice mi intuición de amante de la Historia militar universal.
> 
> no se, me puedo equivocar, pero yo les dejaría esa salida al mar.



Firmarán la paz cuando no tengan otro remedio. Si la guerra va para largo, que se queden sin salida al mar va a ser lo de menos.

También podría pasar que quedaran en guerra permanente congelada con una zona desmilitarizada en la frontera como la que hay entre las dos coreas. Sería difícil que pudieran llegar a tanto, pero no lo descarto.


----------



## El-Mano (24 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> La OTAN ha expresado su preocupación porque la mayoría de las armas entregadas no llegan a las unidades de combate de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, sino que acaban en manos de diversos grupos paramilitares y extremistas.



Si lo declaran oficialmente, ya tienen una escusa para ir desescalando.


----------



## Elimina (24 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> En la Cumbre de la OTAN, nadie quiere pasar el rato con Johnson.



¿Y eso es bueno o malo?


----------



## Roedr (24 Mar 2022)

Por favor, pero como se atreve a decir esas cosas!


----------



## PutoNWO (24 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> La OTAN ha expresado su preocupación porque la mayoría de las armas entregadas no llegan a las unidades de combate de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, sino que acaban en manos de diversos grupos paramilitares y extremistas.



Cuando dicen extremistas quieren decir: Células Yihadistas en Europa


----------



## Roedr (24 Mar 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> ¿Y eso es bueno o malo?



Cómico.


----------



## Salamandra (24 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Es solo mi opinión: Porque si no le privas la salida al mar, serán más proclives a firmar la paz, además que quedarás bien con un pueblo que supuestamente es hermano. No olvides que Kiev es algo más para los rusos que la capital de Ucrania. seguramente hay muchas más razones que ahora sería incapaz de enumerar porque eso es lo que me dice mi intuición de amante de la Historia militar universal.
> 
> no se, me puedo equivocar, pero yo les dejaría esa salida al mar.



El problema de darles salida al mar, es que la ley de costas es muy corta y con un buque estás a tiro. Teniendo en cuenta como lucha con uñas y dientes la OTAN para seguir en la zona no se puede admitir por cuestiones de defensa.


----------



## amcxxl (24 Mar 2022)

peñadelaguila dijo:


> Deja las drogas!!...en Rusia te suicidan o te pegan dos tiros por decir algo en contra y aquí nos andamos con gilipolleces...



el que tienes que dejar las drogas eres tu

en USA es donde "desapareces" o tienes un "infarto" si tienes algo que decir contra los Clinton , Epstein o la judiada

por no hablar de Blesa, Rita Barbera y todos esos peperos que han muerto inesperadamente


----------



## Elimina (24 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Cómico.



No, quiero decir, para él.
A mí me obligan a estar entre esa manada, y oiga usted, que cualquiera se fía.
Y luego esas manos tan largas...


----------



## frangelico (24 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Amigues,
> 
> hay forma de leer este artículo?
> 
> ...



Será este ? Es el que veo del autor en la edición de hoy .


----------



## El Tuerto (24 Mar 2022)

El loco de hay que matar más rusos repite.
Ahora mismo con friker.


----------



## LIRDISM (24 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Igualito que los tertulianos de la TV Rusa, que dicen que por que no invadir polonia, y hacer un camino a kaliningrado, y ya de paso los paises balticos etc.
> 
> Que lo digan los lobotomizados rusos vale, pero tu que eres de aqui....tiene tela.



Si invaden esos países es porque piensan que sería una operación rápida como dices tú, pero las guerras son largas y duras y más si te enfrentas a Ucrania que tiene el segundo ejercito más acorazado de Europa y soldados mercenarios bien entrenados.


----------



## Impresionante (24 Mar 2022)

. Pionyang confirma el lanzamiento del nuevo misil Hwasong-17 y promete que sus FF.AA. "se mantendrán listas para una confrontación duradera con EE.UU."


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (24 Mar 2022)

Hostia en el programa de Iker está el gañanazo del rifle de francotirador que decia que hay que matar rusos


----------



## Nico (24 Mar 2022)

Siempre saludaban.


----------



## Roedr (24 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Será este ? Es el que veo del autor en la edición de hoy .
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 998522



gracias, a ver si aprendo de donde sacarlos


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (24 Mar 2022)

El Tuerto dijo:


> El loco de hay que matar más rusos repite.
> Ahora mismo con friker.



No ha hecho lo suficiente el ridículo, ¡quiere más!


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (24 Mar 2022)

Lecciones morales occidentales, la gente se ha hartado.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (24 Mar 2022)

Artículo sobre Denis Projipenko, está en portugués pero podéis traducirlo con Google, no puse el de El Mundo porque los cabrones usureros lo han hecho de pago, casualmente es un calco de éste. 

Quem é Denis Projipenko, comandante da resistência de Mariupol e inimigo número 1 de Moscovo?


----------



## frangelico (24 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> gracias, a ver si aprendo de donde sacarlos



Detrás viene este otro.


----------



## PutoNWO (24 Mar 2022)

El Tuerto dijo:


> El loco de hay que matar más rusos repite.
> Ahora mismo con friker.



Ahora se entiende porqué le dieron un programa en horario abierto a todo el público. Te dejamos que hables 30 minutos de tus magufafas, pero vas a meter 1 hora y media de proNWO


----------



## Artedi (24 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> sigo insistiendo o metemos rapido a paco en el escorial con honores y desagravios o va ser el acabose



En el Valle, querrás decir...


----------



## Elimina (24 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Hostia en el programa de Iker está el gañanazo del rifle de francotirador que decia que hay que matar rusos



Ya me contarán ustedes cómo fue. Yo prefiero escuchar el goteo de la ducha de los vecinos.


----------



## mazuste (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Claro, si la horda tuviera con quién hacerlo sería fantástico.



Jajajaja


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)

MIENTRAS TANTO
El ejército sirio llevó a cabo ataques con misiles y artillería contra varios objetivos turcos en el oeste de #Aleppo y áreas en el campo del sur de #Idlib ayer. #Siria #SyAA #Syrianarmy


----------



## amcxxl (24 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Detrás viene este otro.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 998526



menudo paco general gañan, no tiene ni puta idea de lo que habla, intenta extrapolar su ridicula forma de pensar a lo que los rusos hacen o dejan de hacen


----------



## frangelico (24 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . Pionyang confirma el lanzamiento del nuevo misil Hwasong-17 y promete que sus FF.AA. "se mantendrán listas para una confrontación duradera con EE.UU."



No pierde ocasión el heredero


----------



## SanRu (24 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> El problema de darles salida al mar, es que la ley de costas es muy corta y con un buque estás a tiro. Teniendo en cuenta como lucha con uñas y dientes la OTAN para seguir en la zona no se puede admitir por cuestiones de defensa.



Ya, pero yo cuento con que los Ukros tras ver como les han dejado tirados, dejen de escuchar los cantos de sirenas de la Otan.

Como digo, es solo una intuición.


----------



## apocalippsis (24 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Es solo mi opinión: Porque si no le privas la salida al mar, serán más proclives a firmar la paz, además que quedarás bien con un pueblo que supuestamente es hermano. No olvides que Kiev es algo más para los rusos que la capital de Ucrania. seguramente hay muchas más razones que ahora sería incapaz de enumerar porque eso es lo que me dice mi intuición de amante de la Historia militar universal.
> 
> no se, me puedo equivocar, pero yo les dejaría esa salida al mar.



Si, si les van a dar la salida al mar......................... despues de Odessa.


----------



## Francotirador Wali (24 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Si, si les van a dar la salida al mar......................... despues de Odessa.



salida al mar para usar los patos del mar de azov como vector de bio-ataques.

que les den por culo.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (24 Mar 2022)

Liberado el jubilado valenciano retenido por las tropas rusas en Jersón


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)

¡El ejército ruso lanzó poderosos ataques con misiles contra objetos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Dnepropetrovsk! El comando operativo "Vostok" confirma la derrota de las instalaciones militares. 



El ejército ucraniano destruyó la batería de la Federación Rusa La artillería de la 57.a Brigada de Infantería Motorizada Separada que lleva el nombre de Ataman Gordienko destruyó una batería de artillería rusa D-30


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Ya, pero yo cuento con que los Ukros tras ver como les han dejado tirados, dejen de escuchar los cantos de sirenas de la Otan.
> 
> Como digo, es solo una intuición.




Deseos/Realidad...


Mucho wishful thinking como siempre en la follarrusada.


----------



## PutoNWO (24 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Hostia en el programa de Iker está el gañanazo del rifle de francotirador que decia que hay que matar rusos



Sí pero le han dicho; Oye cómprate un traje( que está estrenando hoy) que la semana pasada nos dijeron que parecías un paramilitar encocado y sucio de la batalla


----------



## silenus (24 Mar 2022)

La OTAN equipa a Ucrania contra un ataque nuclear, químico o biológico de Rusia


La OTAN proporcionará a Ucrania equipamiento de protección contra un ataque ruso con armas nucleares, químicas y biológicas, y protegerá a sus fuerzas desplegadas en




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Mar 2022)

_Biden:
Si Ucrania desea ceder algún territorio para negociar el fin de su conflicto con Rusia, Washington respetará la decisión de Kiev.
Esto es divertidísimo, dado que sabemos que Zelensky está en el bolsillo trasero de Washington._


----------



## Señor X (24 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Ya, pero yo cuento con que los Ukros tras ver como les han dejado tirados, dejen de escuchar los cantos de sirenas de la Otan.
> 
> Como digo, es solo una intuición.



Ucrania va a dejar de existir. Como le pasó a Yugoslavia. Odessa será para el que toque.


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)

Soldados ucranianos felices después de una exitosa ofensiva en las afueras de Kiev.


----------



## El-Mano (24 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> En mi opinión, los rusos quieren tomar el Oblast de zaporiyia y ahí sí te doy la razón de que podría ser el siguiente objetivo pero eso dejaría el flanco derecho expuesto, ya que el frente de Donestk avanza más lento debido a la gran presencia de fuerzas Ukras y de sus fortificaciones. Así que en mi opinión ese frente avanzará al mismo ritmo que lo haga el frente de Donetsk.
> 
> No veo lo de odessa pero es cierto que se está usando para fijar allí muchas tropas Ukras, igual que la supuesta ofensiva sobre Kiev. para i no tienen intención de tomar ninguna de las dos ciudades pero esa presión evita que tropas Ukras vayan a otras partes del frente.
> 
> Sigo pensando que ahora se van a centrar en jarkhov y proseguir con el Dombas para embolsar a los Ukros que se niegan a abandonar sus fortificaciones allí.



Yo ya lo dije alguna vez, comparando declaraciones y actos, la prioridad siempre a sido la zona del dombass.

Dos-tres días avances muy arriesgados a ver que zonas colapsaban de Ucrania, Kiev amenazada, fronteras seguras de artillería, Crimea un buen puente de cabeza para operaciones futuras, y mientras tanto a machacar la punta de los ukras en el dombass, por ahora semi-inmoviles y entretenidos.

El futuro paso, yo creo que seguir el diepper por uno o dos de los lados, quitando ciudades grandes no creo que se encuentren mucha resistencia, y Odessa mientras tanto fortificada por los ucros al pensar que era el siguiente paso, cuando los barcos están allí para dar cobertura de radar y antiaérea, y para enviar algunos regalos vía aérea..

Dicho desde el teclado, claro... En Siria vimos que rusia le gusta centrarse en un frente, ya sea con uno o dos avances, y si hace falta se mueven por otro lado menos fortificado. Claro que allí, su máximo objetivo era crear el mayor número de muertes enemigas para no encontrarselos de nuevo, aqui quitando la zona del dombass igual cambian de estrategia en ese aspecto.


----------



## Kluster (24 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Deseos/Realidad...
> 
> 
> Mucho wishful thinking como siempre en la follarrusada.



Pregunta en Moldavia, a lo mejor allí se lo toman un poco más en serio.

Moldavia vigila la región prorrusa de Transnistria ante posibles escaladas -ministro
Moldavia da por rotos los contactos con la región separatistas de Transnistria por la guerra en Ucrania


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (24 Mar 2022)

La guerra se está convirtiendo en una catástrofe diaria para Rusia, con los frentes estancados y 300 KIA´s/WIA´s diarios, un desastre incomparablemente mayor que el de Afganistán en 1980-1989, la humillación que está sufriendo es colosal.

Más rusos muertos/capturados.


----------



## amcxxl (24 Mar 2022)

Nunca he escuchado algo como esto antes 
A juzgar por lo que está sucediendo hoy cerca de Kiev, la llegada de Madeleine Allbright al Purgatorio fue un éxito


Según el comando de la agrupación Vostok de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, se llevó a cabo un ataque con misiles contra una unidad militar en el Dnieper. Las consecuencias se están especificando. 


Belgrado. Ahora mismo. Los serbios recuerdan todo.


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (24 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> No pierde ocasión el heredero



Los usanos siempre hacen lo que le sale del ciruelo así que alguno ha aprendido a hacer lo mismo


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (24 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Liberado el jubilado valenciano retenido por las tropas rusas en Jersón



Lo dije....

En Rusia hay escasez de " pañales" para adultos..

Al yayo.Lo han liberado por su flojedad de esfínteres.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Mar 2022)

Parte de Guerra 21:00h día 24-3-22

Zona kiev todo igual con pequeños avances , esta tarde-noche algunos medios hablaban de bombardeos en Vishgorod al norte de kiev, es el acceso natural al control de la central hidroeléctrica de kiev.




Zona de Dnipro: delante de esta ciudad se están creando zona de fortificaciones con posiciones ukras antes un desfallecimiento en las próximas semanas del frente del Donbas, la pérdida de Sievierodonestk y aledaños., con encapsulamiento de Kramatorsk.




Frente de Krivi Rog, con avance claro ruso: Al este del mapa Nikolayev rodeado y con sólo una salida al otro lado del rio bug, sobre su margen izquierdo.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (24 Mar 2022)

Buenas noches rojos de mierda.


----------



## Impresionante (24 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> La guerra se está convirtiendo en una catástrofe diaria para Rusia, con los frentes estancados y 300 KIA´s/WIA´s diarios, un desastre incomparablemente mayor que el de Afganistán en 1980-1989, la humillación que está sufriendo es colosal.
> 
> Más rusos muertos/capturados.



Han entrado ya las tropas nazis en Leningrado?


----------



## Bartleby (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> La guerra se está convirtiendo en una catástrofe diaria para Rusia, con los frentes estancados y 300 KIA´s/WIA´s diarios, un desastre incomparablemente mayor que el de Afganistán en 1980-1989, la humillación que está sufriendo es colosal.
> 
> Más rusos muertos/capturados.





Y todavía hay tontos por aquí que dicen que estancarse es bueno para Rusia.


----------



## Bishop (24 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Como el equipo de guerra electrónica que era un generador diésel, el Su-34, que era un Su-27 (piezas ucras), el Mi-24 que en realidad era ucraniano, el derribo de otro helicóptero que era un videojuego, el Armata que era otro blindado muy distinto, los APC "rusos" con camuflaje pixelado y una z puesta con Photoshop... ¿Qué culpa tengo de que los ucranianos y los del ejército del pájaro azul no sepan manipular?



El "Ejército del pájaro azul". Sí señor, no sé si lo has acuñado tú, pero es perfecto. 

Y ahí se incluyen todas las "divisiones" afines. Toda la purria de redes de control y manipulación en que han convertido las putas redes sociales: twitter, reddit, facebook, instagram...


----------



## golden graham (24 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Biden:
> Si Ucrania desea ceder algún territorio para negociar el fin de su conflicto con Rusia, Washington respetará la decisión de Kiev.
> Esto es divertidísimo, dado que sabemos que Zelensky está en el bolsillo trasero de Washington._



Jajajaja joder que mal se tienen que ver


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)

Batalla por una botella de aceite de girasol en Francia. "Europa en un continente oscuro" de Masauer en recarga. Vienen años oscuros y difíciles.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (24 Mar 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Ucrania va a dejar de existir. Como le pasó a Yugoslavia. Odessa será para el que toque.



Yugoslavia era una Federación (El nombre literalmente es Sur-Eslavia o País de los eslavos del sur)

Ucrania es una Nación Estado con un pilar sólido y muy bien definido que es su identidad como pueblo, da igual que se hicieran llamar históricamente Rusinos, rutenos, pequeños rusos o ucranianos a secas, da igual que la reduzcas Ucrania de Kiev hacia el oeste o de Lvov a esta porque Ucrania va a seguir siendo Ucrania, que tal vez pierdan Crimea y todo el sur-este del país o que se la repartan como Polonia es ya otra cosa.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Mar 2022)

Una duda :
si por ejemplo el excelentísimo señor diputado Rufián decidiese ir a Ucrania a darle al botón de los misiles que envía España para destripar a soldados rusos ....

¿ España entraría oficialmente en guerra con Rusia y podría ser a su vez bombardeada por misiles rusos ?


----------



## Fígaro (24 Mar 2022)

La primera preocupación: que no se entere el jefe de la verdad...










El Kremlin dice que su ministro de Defensa está desaparecido de los medios porque "tiene muchas preocupaciones"


Rusia difunde un vídeo sin sonido en el que se ve en una videollamada a Serguéi Shoigú tras las especulaciones sobre su desaparición




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Impresionante (24 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Soldados ucranianos felices después de una exitosa ofensiva en las afueras de Kiev.



Y qué tal por Mariupol?


----------



## apocalippsis (24 Mar 2022)

Francotirador Wali dijo:


> salida al mar para usar los patos del mar de azov como vector de bio-ataques.
> 
> que les den por culo.



Es mas, desde ahi sacan las *salvas* de kalibres, los buques rusos son muy peligrosos.


----------



## amcxxl (24 Mar 2022)

El Kremlin tomó la decisión de crear administraciones civico-militares (MCA) en los territorios liberados de Ucrania. 
Junto con la declaración de hoy de Zakharova de que* Ucrania ha perdido una oportunidad de soberanía,* esta decisión indica un cambio en el enfoque de la Federación Rusa hacia los territorios de Ucrania. 


Jarkov


Mariúpol .+18. Escoria ukro-goyim que ha muerto defendiendo los intereses de los olgarcas sionistas de Ucrania


Excelente video de la "batalla" en Moshchun (cerca de Kiev). El Volkssturm local está involucrado en una batalla de disparos con alguien, al final el operador declara que "todos fueron asesinados", pero luego resulta que dispararon contra los suyos.


----------



## Impresionante (24 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Una duda :
> si por ejemplo el excelentísimo señor diputado Rufián decidiese ir a Ucrania a darle al botón de los misiles que envía España para destripar a soldados rusos ....
> 
> ¿ España entraría oficialmente en guerra con Ucrania y podría ser a su vez bombardeada por misiles rusos ?



Habrá que preguntarle a Vox o a democracia nacional


----------



## parcifal (24 Mar 2022)

Mi humilde opinión.

Rusia está tanteando para ver hasta donde puede llegar y cuáles son las verdaderas contramedidas reales, por eso va paso a paso.

Es obvio que se trata de una lucha de bloques para ver quien suministra a quien los pocos recursos que quedan disponibles.

El viruelo (la socialdemocracia europea en su más patética expresión) se ha vendido a Usa y a Marruecos porque interesa más vender el gas usano regasificado en Europa que consumir el de Argelia o el ruso.

Quien invade a quien y por qué, ya depende de la perspectiva que tengamos del concepto de soberanía.

No justifico la guerra, ni la violencia, ni a unos ni a otros, solo intento pensar por mi mismo.


----------



## apocalippsis (24 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Biden:
> Si Ucrania desea ceder algún territorio para negociar el fin de su conflicto con Rusia, Washington respetará la decisión de Kiev.
> Esto es divertidísimo, dado que sabemos que Zelensky está en el bolsillo trasero de Washington._



¿ Novorussia ?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Mar 2022)

Parece que el Orsk ha sido hundido en el puerto de Berdiansk y el Saratov incendio a bordo pero sofocado sin grandes daños.

" Los barcos de desembarco de la Armada, ubicados en el puerto de Berdyansk, resultaron dañados durante un incendio el 24 de marzo. Las circunstancias del incidente siguen sin estar claras. Por la mañana se escucharon explosiones en la zona portuaria, testigos presenciales comenzaron a publicar imágenes de un incendio en llamas. 

En el momento de la emergencia, los barcos de asalto anfibios de la Armada de la Federación Rusa estaban en el puerto: un barco del proyecto 1171 y dos BDK del proyecto 775.

A juzgar por el video publicado de la cámara web de la ciudad, el barco de asalto anfibio del proyecto 1171 fue destruido casi por completo por las llamas en el muelle. Otros dos BDK lograron salir de la zona de peligro, sin embargo, también se registró un incendio en un barco del proyecto 775. El fuego, aparentemente, fue eliminado por el personal. 

El 21 de marzo, el gran barco de desembarco del proyecto 1171 "Orsk" de la Flota del Mar Negro descargó equipo militar en el puerto de la ciudad de Berdyansk. Entre otras cosas, el barco trajo vehículos blindados de transporte de personal BTR-82A.

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso aún no se ha pronunciado sobre este estado de emergencia 2

fuente rusa


----------



## Burbujo II (24 Mar 2022)

Ojo al gordopilo.


----------



## cryfar74 (24 Mar 2022)

Sota, caballo y rey...

No parece casualidad que el anuncio de exigir Rublos por el gas se haga apenas 1 semana para el lanzamiento de una nueva moneda internacional.

Además, no se si lo dijeron por aquí, pero parece ser que aquellos países no amigos con Rusia que creen tener dificultades para conseguir Rublos, Rusia les permitirá pagar en oro.






__





Sitrep: How Russia slew the US Dollar | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is





*Informe de situación: cómo Rusia derrotó al dólar estadounidense*


¿RUSIA DESTRUIRÁ EL DÓLAR ESTADOUNIDENSE?

Adiós a los privilegios desmesurados

A principios de esta semana, Rusia anunció que los países en su lista de naciones hostiles deben pagar en rublos por su gas. En cuestión de horas, el rublo recuperó su valor anterior al embargo en los mercados internacionales.

_De facto_ , el rublo también se consagró como moneda de reserva en la UE, al igual que el petrodólar en Oriente Medio. Habiendo renunciado al carbón y la energía nuclear, Europa se quedó sin alternativa al gas ruso.

Pero espera, hay más en el frente de la moneda: la próxima semana, Rusia y China ofrecerán acceso sin fricciones al mercado más grande del mundo, a través de transacciones instantáneas baratas, seguras y rastreables que están libres de manipulación gubernamental, fluctuaciones monetarias, embargos y sanciones.

Esta es la historia de fondo: después de ayudar a Estados Unidos a salir de la GFC, el gobernador del PBOC, Zhou Xiaochuan, observó: “El mundo necesita una moneda de reserva internacional que esté desconectada de las naciones individuales y que pueda permanecer estable a largo plazo, eliminando las deficiencias inherentes causadas por el uso del crédito. -monedas nacionales basadas en el crédito ".

Zhou propuso los DEG, Derechos Especiales de Giro, una moneda de reserva sintética revaluada dinámicamente frente a una canasta de monedas comerciales y productos básicos. Amplio, profundo, estable e imposible de manipular.

Los premios Nobel Fred Bergsten, Robert Mundell y Joseph Stieglitz aprobaron: “La creación de una moneda global restauraría la coherencia necesaria en el sistema monetario internacional, le daría al FMI una función que lo ayudaría a promover la estabilidad y sería un catalizador para la armonía internacional”. .

El Dr. Putin y el Sr. Xi no perdieron el tiempo.





D

*2012:* Pekín y Moscú comenzaron a valorar sus monedas frente a una cesta internacional de divisas/materias primas.

*2014:* El FMI emitió el primer préstamo DEG

*2016:* El Banco Mundial emitió el primer bono SDR

*2017:* Standard Chartered Bank emitió los primeros billetes SDR comerciales.

*2019:* Todos los bancos centrales comenzaron a declarar las reservas de divisas en DEG

*14 de marzo de 2022:* “El 1 de abril, China y la Unión Económica Euroasiática (Rusia, Armenia, Bielorrusia, Kazajstán y Kirguistán) revelarán un sistema monetario y financiero internacional independiente. Se basará en una nueva moneda internacional, calculada a partir de un índice de las monedas nacionales de los países participantes y los precios internacionales de las materias primas”.

Los DEG están inspirados en la invención de John Maynard Keynes de una moneda sintética que obtiene su valor de una amplia canasta global de monedas y productos básicos que cotizan en bolsa. Totalmente resistente a la manipulación, es tan estable como las pirámides.

Los DEG representan una alternativa atractiva al tóxico dólar estadounidense para la EAEU, los 143 estados miembros del BRI, la Organización de Cooperación de Shanghái (SCO), la ASEAN y el RCEP, ninguno de los cuales cuenta con los Estados Unidos como miembro y todos los cuales cuentan con Rusia como miembro. miembro pleno o corresponsal.

Agregando diversión a este desarrollo es el hecho de que EAEU, BRI, SCO, ASEAN y RCEP ya estaban discutiendo una fusión antes de la operación de Ucrania.

*Predigo un motín de la moneda.*


----------



## golden graham (24 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Y qué tal por Mariupol?



Llevan recuperando la misma zona de kiev 15 dias


----------



## amcxxl (24 Mar 2022)

*Milicia Popular LPR liberó Novoaleksandrovka*


Un grupo de sabotaje de 7 soldados ucranianos fue neutralizado cerca de Mariupol, informa el corresponsal de RIA Novosti. 


 Volley lanzamiento de "Calibre" hace menos de una hora desde el área de Sebastopol


. La defensa aérea de la RPD derribó "Tochka-U" al acercarse a Donetsk La defensa aérea de la RPD impidió un ataque terrorista de los nacionalistas ucranianos en Donetsk al destruir el surtidor de combustible Tochka-U en el aire. 


Hoy, el Regimiento Azov de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania ha sufrido las mayores pérdidas desde su creación. Podemos decir que ya no existe como una sola unidad, - una fuente familiarizada con la situación


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)

Alexander Eremeychuk, un combatiente capturado del batallón 16 de la brigada 58 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, dijo que los comandantes mienten a los combatientes y los engañan para que entren en guerra con el ejército ruso


----------



## Impresionante (24 Mar 2022)

parcifal dijo:


> Mi humilde opinión.
> 
> Rusia está tanteando para ver hasta donde puede llegar y cuáles son las verdaderas contramedidas reales, por eso va paso a paso.
> 
> ...



El enemigo es éste:

*El Congreso de los Diputados por unanimidad invita a Zelenski a intervenir por videoconferencia para apoyar a Ucrania*i


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Habrá que preguntarle a Vox o a democracia nacional



¿ tú que opinas ? ¿ quien mata es el misil o quien aprieta el botón ? 

Ese dilema es muy interesante . El piloto del avión que soltó las bombas atómicas no se sintió responsable de la muerte de cientos de miles de personas inocentes , no sólo los que fueron fulminados sino los miles que quedaron abrasados durante horas en una agonía indescriptible ...

puesto que el piloto cumplió órdenes del presidente. 

Y al genocida satánico que dio la orden , como no oyó los alaridos de los heridos ni vio los cuerpos despellejados siguió a lo suyo mirando en la nevera a ver que había para cenar.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Mar 2022)

De los camaradas chinos:
Rusia: Pentágono, directamente involucrado en desarrollo de armas biológicas en Ucrania| Spanish.xinhuanet.com


----------



## vettonio (24 Mar 2022)

El Tuerto dijo:


> El loco de hay que matar más rusos repite.
> Ahora mismo con friker.



El hispanopiteco?

No hay verguenza en los medios españoles


----------



## Minsky Moment (24 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Biden:
> Si Ucrania desea ceder algún territorio para negociar el fin de su conflicto con Rusia, Washington respetará la decisión de Kiev.
> Esto es divertidísimo, dado que sabemos que Zelensky está en el bolsillo trasero de Washington._



¿Y quién es USA y Biden para "dar permiso" de lo que cedan o dejen de ceder dos países "soberanos" entre sí?


----------



## Impresionante (24 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Yugoslavia era una Federación (El nombre literalmente es Sur-Eslavia o País de los eslavos del sur)
> 
> Ucrania es una Nación Estado con un pilar sólido y muy bien definido que es su identidad como pueblo, da igual que se hicieran llamar históricamente Rusinos, rutenos, pequeños rusos o ucranianos a secas, da igual que la reduzcas Ucrania de Kiev hacia el oeste o de Lvov a esta porque Ucrania va a seguir siendo Ucrania, que tal vez pierdan Crimea y todo el sur-este del país o que se la repartan como Polonia es ya otra cosa.



No sé Rick, dicho hace un mes como que... pero a día de hoy


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)

Rusia e Irán están trabajando para unificar sus sistemas de mensajería financiera sin pasar por SWIFT, dice el embajador iraní en Moscú


----------



## Minsky Moment (24 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Yugoslavia era una Federación (El nombre literalmente es Sur-Eslavia o País de los eslavos del sur)
> 
> Ucrania es una Nación Estado con un pilar sólido y muy bien definido que es su identidad como pueblo, da igual que se hicieran llamar históricamente Rusinos, rutenos, pequeños rusos o ucranianos a secas, da igual que la reduzcas Ucrania de Kiev hacia el oeste o de Lvov a esta porque Ucrania va a seguir siendo Ucrania, que tal vez pierdan Crimea y todo el sur-este del país o que se la repartan como Polonia es ya otra cosa.



Como pueblo, puede. Como territorio, un pastiche. Como todos los nacionalistas, por definición, imperialistas. La mitad del territorio de la actual Ucrania no les corresponde, ajenciado by the face. Y eso sin entrar en el peligro de la existencia de un país tan grande como Ucrania para el resto de Europa. Hablando egoístamente, lo mejor que nos puede pasar a los europeos es que Ucrania quede dividida en 3 o 4 países. El peligro de desestabilización de todo el continente si sigue siendo lo que ha sido hasta ahora es grande, como se ha demostrado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Mar 2022)

ankiugoodmorningankalacri dijo:


> o
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los viejos que le quedan dos telediarios son peligrosísimos. Me refiero a Biden en primer lugar , que es el equivalente de Roosevelt. 
Pues de cientos de millones de norteamericanos , gente preparadísima , inteligente , con capacidades técnicas y amplios conocimientos en las nuevas tecnologías .. ¿ no es raro que un anciano decrépito sea el máximo responsable de iniciar una guerra mundial ? 

No sólo el deterioro mental de la vejez aunque a veces nos parezcan personas cuerdas es que siguen esquemas mentales y frases hechas aprendidas a lo largo de su vida . Son como bots , pero al ser conscientes de que la muerte está cerca y que no tienen nada que perder ni miedo a la cárcel ni a ser fusilados ... les importa todo una mierda . A muchos les gustaría ver desaparecer el mundo con ellos.


----------



## Bartleby (24 Mar 2022)

Con la turra que nos pegaron con Venezuela hasta hace cuatro días


----------



## amcxxl (24 Mar 2022)

Oleg Zarev: 
Queridos amigos. Se crearán administraciones civico-militares. 
La decisión finalmente se toma. Esto significa que habrá orden en los territorios liberados. Pongámonos a trabajar.



Las regiones del sur de Ucrania están cambiando gradualmente al rublo ruso. Así lo afirmó el viceprimer ministro de Crimea Muradov.


Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia: Rusia comenzó a pagar una suma global de 10 mil rublos a jubilados y empleados estatales en los territorios liberados de Ucrania 


*Ministerio de Defensa chino: Todo el mundo sabe qué país fue el principal instigador de la crisis en Ucrania.** Todo el mundo sabe: esto es EE. UU.*


----------



## amcxxl (24 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Con la turra que nos pegaron con Venezuela hasta hace cuatro días


----------



## Impresionante (24 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ tú que opinas ? ¿ quien mata es el misil o quien aprieta el botón ?
> 
> Ese dilema es muy interesante . El piloto del avión que soltó las bombas atómicas no se sintió responsable de la muerte de cientos de miles de personas inocentes , no sólo los que fueron fulminados sino los miles que quedaron abrasados durante horas en una agonía indescriptible ...
> 
> ...



Lo cierto es que nadie puede viajar como las maletas eximiendosé de cualquier tipo de responsabilidad.

Aunque evidentemente el inductor es más responsable, pq es plenamente consciente de lo que hace y por qué lo hace.

El que todos los partidos políticos españoles se posicionan a favor del bufón globalista, es muy sintomático.

Significa que los representantes políticos que tenemos a muchos nos han traicionado sistemáticamente.

El hecho de que Rusia sñtenga que ser el mejor baluarte en la defensa de principios y de valores y, a su vez, una demostración de un país que defiende su territorio frente al acoso permanente del globalismo, hace que cualquier ser humano pensante este mas próximo a Putin que a el politicucho de turno de Occidente.

Éste es el panorama, al margen de quién venga el protagonismo la hora de apretar el botón


----------



## Minsky Moment (24 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> El Kremlin tomó la decisión de crear administraciones civico-militares (MCA) en los territorios liberados de Ucrania.
> Junto con la declaración de hoy de Zakharova de que* Ucrania ha perdido una oportunidad de soberanía,* esta decisión indica un cambio en el enfoque de la Federación Rusa hacia los territorios de Ucrania.



Es decir, al final sí va a haber anexión de territorios, más de lo que se esperaba. Yo apuesto por toda la franja S y E. Es lo lógico, a Rusia la han aislado, luego solo le queda ganar posición estratégica en el mar Negro que sea lo más sólida posible. Seguramente no era el plan inicial, pero dada la torpeza de "occidente", no les va a quedar otra.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (24 Mar 2022)

Perdonen el offtopic.

Enjambre de terremotos en La Palma. Desde las 17:33 hora local

Editado.... *sismos*. Terremotos es cuando son sentidos por la población.










Información del Terremoto


Terremoto registrado por el Instituto Geográfico Nacional de España sentido por la población.



www.ign.es


----------



## Impresionante (24 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Con la turra que nos pegaron con Venezuela hasta hace cuatro días



NWO, pero no sin energía


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)

AUN NO ME QUEA CLARO SI HA SIDO TOMADO TODO MARIUPOL O LO PARTIERON AL MEDIO ARMANDO 2 BOLSAS.

Control del terreno de hoy #map : cambiamos #Russian "control" en el este #Mariupol a "avance evaluado" después de observar nuevos datos sobre #Chechen las posiciones de los cazas; redujimos los avances rusos en #Zazymia después de no ver a las fuerzas rusas operar en esa área durante varios días.



el Regimiento Azov de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania ha sufrido las mayores pérdidas en Mariupol, por el soldado DNR Igor M.


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Castellano (24 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Yugoslavia era una Federación (El nombre literalmente es Sur-Eslavia o País de los eslavos del sur)
> 
> Ucrania es una Nación Estado con un pilar sólido y muy bien definido que es su identidad como pueblo, da igual que se hicieran llamar históricamente Rusinos, rutenos, pequeños rusos o ucranianos a secas, da igual que la reduzcas Ucrania de Kiev hacia el oeste o de Lvov a esta porque Ucrania va a seguir siendo Ucrania, que tal vez pierdan Crimea y todo el sur-este del país o que se la repartan como Polonia es ya otra cosa.



Te voy a explicar algo de Yugoslavia.

Croatas, bosnios y serbios son el mismo pueblo, la misma etnia, hablan la misma lengua.
Solo les diferencia la religión.

Los montenegrinos incluso son de la misma religión que los serbios, nada les diferencia.

Y los eslovenos son casi lo mismo que los croatas, su idioma difiere muy poco, y sólo les diferencia haber sido colonizados por los austriacos

Los únicos algo diferentes al resto, realmente son los macedonios, que son búlgaros (eslavos igualmente)

Y los kosovares que son albaneses, caso a parte


----------



## Von Rudel (24 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


>




No existen amigos, ni aliados solo intereses.


Y los Venezolanos son los mas traidores que se pueda echar uno a la cabeza como aliados.


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)

AHORA Los ucranianos confirman que las tropas rusas ocuparon la iglesia ortodoxa en el centro de #Μαριούπολη | #Ουκρανία


----------



## lasoziedad (24 Mar 2022)

Están hablando de los plastificados con videos y todo y el doctor Cabrera justificandolo "y no hace falta juicio", "solo es pegar" y el animal que decía el otro dia lo de matar mas rusos le parece perfecto, "un par de palos...".

Gensanta que fauna!


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)

El presidente de #Ukraine Volodymyr Zelensky se reunió en Kiev con los presidentes de los parlamentos de #Latvia , #Lithuania y #Estonia .


----------



## Minsky Moment (24 Mar 2022)

Eso es lo que he pensado al leer la "noticia"


----------



## Castellano (24 Mar 2022)

Ucranianos y rusos son como castellanos y aragoneses. Los bielorrusos, como los navarros.
Son las tres Rusias (Rus de Kiev). 

Igual que Castilla, Aragón y Navarra son el germen de España


----------



## Minsky Moment (24 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> El presidente de #Ukraine Volodymyr Zelensky se reunió en Kiev con los presidentes de los parlamentos de #Latvia , #Lithuania y #Estonia .



Esto no se lo cree nadie.


----------



## amcxxl (24 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Es decir, al final sí va a haber anexión de territorios, más de lo que se esperaba. Yo apuesto por toda la franja S y E. Es lo lógico, a Rusia la han aislado, luego solo le queda ganar posición estratégica en el mar Negro que sea lo más sólida posible. Seguramente no era el plan inicial, pero dada la torpeza de "occidente", no les va a quedar otra.



A Rusia iran Donetsk y Lugansk si asi lo quieren sus habitantes (la union a Rusia es lo que se voto en 2014, como Crimea)

Novorusia (confederacion), con capital en Jarkov (si es que Jarkov no va tambien a Rusia):
Republicas Populares de Jarkov, Dnipropetrovsk, Zaporozhie, Kherson, Nikolayev, Odessa y Transinstria

Malorusia: Kiev, Chernigov , Summy, Poltava, Cherkassi Kirovogrado, (Quiza tambien Zhitomir)

Novorusia y Malorusia , junto con Bielorusia, la Federacion de Rusia y Kazajstan se uniran en el Estado de la Union, que es lo que tendria que haber pasado en los años 90 si no hubiera habido injerencia yankee y britanica en estos paises


----------



## Azog el Profanador (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)

#Atención | El distrito de la margen izquierda de Mariupol quedó bajo el control del lado ruso #Donbass #Ucrania #Rusia


----------



## Vilux (24 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Yo me pregunto que va a hacer Rusia cuando los Europeos no paguen, y después me pregunto que van a hacer los Europeos si Rusia les cierra el gas.



El final de la OTAN, de la UE, derrocamiento de gobiernos y luego cada pais por su cuenta negociando con los rusos.


----------



## dedalo00 (24 Mar 2022)

*Madeleine Albright, la artífice de la expansión de la OTAN y de los ataques a Yugoslavia*
Madeleine Albright murió el 23 de marzo en Washington, EEUU, a la edad de 84 años. La alta funcionaria hizo una gran carrera en la política norteamericana e incluso ostentó el cargo de secretaria de Estado durante la Administración Clinton entre 1997 y 2001. Sin embargo, las decisiones que tomó durante su carrera costaron muchas vidas inocentes a los países contra los que EEUU tomó acciones agresivas.


Sputnik te cuenta qué legado oscuro dejó después de sí una de las políticas más prominentes de la historia contemporánea de Estados Unidos


----------



## Feriri88 (24 Mar 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Ucranianos y rusos son como castellanos y aragoneses. Los bielorrusos, como los navarros.
> Son las tres Rusias (Rus de Kiev).
> 
> Igual que Castilla, Aragón y Navarra son el germen de España





Perdona señoro de Burgos

El germen de España somos Asturias y León 

El resto sois abortos, bastardos y spinoffs

La legitimidad visigoda es nuestra

NUESTRA


El resto sois nuevos ricos


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)

No esta cercada Kiev. Hay un tren que entra y sale varias veces por semana.
Hace 10 dias apx., un equipo periodístico argentino entro vía tren
No creo que el vago viaje en tren. 
No se si va a Kiev o se mantiene fuera del pais.


----------



## apocalippsis (24 Mar 2022)

El simulacro también involucró un movimiento encubierto y apoyo de barcos militares, aviones y drones, citó a la Armada del Pacífico de Rusia. Los misiles de crucero *Kalibr* rusos *vuelan a velocidades subsónicas mientras alcanzan una velocidad supersónica a medida que se acercan a su objetivo.* También son capaces de realizar maniobras defensivas de alta velocidad en ángulos muy altos en contraste con la trayectoria de vuelo lineal común de otros misiles de crucero antibuque. 

El *Kalibr *es un misil de crucero subsónico de seis metros de largo diseñado para volar bajo a través del espacio aéreo enemigo. La versión de ataque terrestre tiene un alcance de hasta 2.400 kilómetyros y una ojiva explosiva que pesa media tonelada. Según los expertos equivaldría al *misil Tomahawk estadounidense*. Las fuerzas rusas han utilizado misiles Kalibr contra objetivos contrarios al régimen en Siria.













Un submarino ruso dispara un misil de crucero Kalibr desde el Mar de Japón


En la maniobra militar también participaron drones, barcos y aviones




www.larazon.es


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Castellano (24 Mar 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Perdona señoro de Burgos
> 
> El germen de España somos Asturias y León
> 
> ...



Asturias parió a León.
Y de León, Castilla se independizó.
Pero quién venció al moro en las Navas de Tolosa fuimos nosotros.

De nada por la clase de historia, profesor


----------



## ccartech (24 Mar 2022)

OTAN Boeing E3 AWACS, cerca de la frontera entre Ucrania y Polonia.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Mar 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Porque no estamos en guerra abierta con ellos. Para Polonia la gerra de Ucrania es su guerra, si cae ucrania los siguientes son ellos.
> Ya veras que cuando se lie con Marruecos ambos acabaremos haciendo lo mismo.



Mirelo por el lado bueno, el Caudillo ya cedió ante el Sultán una vez, su glorioso ejército de los nacionales salió por patas del Sahara como yanquis de Kabul, se asustaron cuando vieron banderas yanquis en la Marcha Verde, a los yanquis servir, hasta morir. Prepotentes con los débiles, sumisos con los poderosos.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (24 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Batalla por una botella de aceite de girasol en Francia. "Europa en un continente oscuro" de Masauer en recarga. Vienen años oscuros y difíciles.



Que derroyente

Pues que cojan una de oliva


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (24 Mar 2022)

Horizonte insaid


----------



## Feriri88 (24 Mar 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Asturias parió a León.
> Y de León, Castilla se independizó.
> Pero quién venció al moro en las Navas de Tolosa fuimos nosotros.
> 
> De nada por la clase de historia, profesor




Quien luchó contra el mejor momento del califato fuimos nosotros 

Los que recuperamos la vieja capital visigoda

Vosotros como los yankees


Llegais cuando el pescado esta vendido y luego eso si
Gran campaña propagandistica


----------



## NPI (24 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Peremogi alcanza un nuevo nivel
> 
> El Ministerio de Defensa del régimen de Kiev ha publicado un vídeo de la "destrucción" de cuatro helicópteros Ka-52 en el cielo de la región de Kherson.
> 
> ...



Próximamente en el pájaro azul, en el foro de burbuja, etc...


----------



## Castellano (24 Mar 2022)

Los croatas dicen que los bosnios son croatas musulmanes.
Los serbios dicen que los bosnios son serbios musulmanes.

E incluso hay croatas que dicen que los serbios, son croatas ortodoxos, y serbios que dicen que los croatas son serbios católicos.

Efectivamente, se quedaron anclados en las guerras de religión.

Pero hablan exactamente el mismo idioma, tienen las mismas costumbres, el mismo carácter.

Y para más inri, la mayoría son laicos, vamos que en lo de la religión tampoco es que sean muy practicantes (en Rumanía o Polonia por ejemplo son infinitamente más religiosos) solo la usan partidistamente por motivos nacionalistas.


----------



## crocodile (24 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Es decir, al final sí va a haber anexión de territorios, más de lo que se esperaba. Yo apuesto por toda la franja S y E. Es lo lógico, a Rusia la han aislado, luego solo le queda ganar posición estratégica en el mar Negro que sea lo más sólida posible. Seguramente no era el plan inicial, pero dada la torpeza de "occidente", no les va a quedar otra.



Espero que sea así .


----------



## Feriri88 (24 Mar 2022)

Y al iguak que lo yankees con arabia

Castilla dejando Granada sin conqusitar todo por recibir pasta


El reino de Granada podria haber caido hacia 1350 perfectamente


----------



## ccartech (25 Mar 2022)

Una marcha de millones tuvo lugar hoy en Odessa. Esto es todo lo que las autoridades ucranianas pudieron recopilar.


----------



## Kluster (25 Mar 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Efectivamente, se quedaron anclados en las guerras de religión.
> 
> Pero hablan exactamente el mismo idioma, tienen las mismas costumbres, el mismo carácter.
> 
> Y para más inri, la mayoría son laicos, vamos que en lo de la religión tampoco es que sean muy practicantes (en Rumanía o Polonia por ejemplo son infinitamente más religiosos) solo la usan partidistamente por motivos nacionalistas.



Lo mejor de todo, es que aquellos que promovieron la guerra de Yugoslavia son los mismos que nos dicen que el multiculturalismo funciona.


----------



## Kluster (25 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Una marcha de millones tuvo lugar hoy en Odessa. Esto es todo lo que las autoridades ucranianas pudieron recopilar.



Como fruta madura...


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (25 Mar 2022)

El alcalde de la ciudad de Kupyansk informó que su hija, que se encuentra en el territorio controlado por Kiev, fue tomada como rehén por el SBU. Su "culpabilidad" es que su padre acordó transferir la ciudad al control del ejército ruso sin luchar, salvando la vida de los civiles.


Rosatom confirmó que 4 de sus empleados están retenidos a la fuerza por la parte ucraniana en la central nuclear de Rovno. Hace más de un mes, especialistas rusos entregaron allí un lote de combustible nuclear fresco. Desde entonces, no se les ha permitido salir y se les ha mantenido en el vagón de ferrocarril en el que se trajo la carga. 


puedes sacar al jojol del ukropo, pero no puedes sacar el ukropo del jojol. 
La gente no tiene suficientes palabras para describir las acciones de estos cerdos 
Este es solo el comienzo. ‍♂ 
Voluntario polaco llamó a los refugiados ucranianos "malditos hijos de puta" 


 Pronto los cerdos serán jodidos en todos los países del mundo. 
Alemania - Ratisbona. Refugiado ucraniano borracho lucha con productos rusos


----------



## kerowsky1972 (25 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Esta es la foto de la OTAN.*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 998420
> 
> ...



Curiosa foto, no logro identificar la badera de la izquierda, entre otras cosas....no están los primepringados del covid


otroyomismo dijo:


>



Una cosa que me llama la atención es esa debilidad de Rusia en protegerse de los drones que por lo que vemos en Twitter ha sido por lo visto salvo manipulación bastante seria...veremos si ha sido una llave judoka del pequeño


frangelico dijo:


> Hay muchas fotos de aviones en tierra totalmente hechos una mierda que fueron capaces de volver. Se fabricaron nada menos que 36000. Salió bueno , es todavía hoy el segundo más fabricado
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 998503



Pedazo de foto, es brutal


----------



## Azog el Profanador (25 Mar 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Y al iguak que lo yankees con arabia
> 
> Castilla dejando Granada sin conqusitar todo por recibir pasta
> 
> ...



El reino de Granada pudo caer cuando la ciudad fue asediada por Alfonso I el Batallador en el año 1126. La intención de Alfonso era tomar la plaza, pero carecía de armas de asedio. Pactó con los mozárabes para que le abrieran las puertas de la ciudad, pero los mozárabes incumplieron el pacto y Alfonso hubo de retirarse con su hueste sin haber podido tomar la ciudad.


----------



## Castellano (25 Mar 2022)

Pues los de Koper, se creen italianos. Muchos saben hablar italiano, y presumen de ello, te preguntan si quieres hablar en inglés o italiano.

En realidad desencaminados no están, pues aquello fue Italia.

Lo mismo pasa en algunas zonas de la costa dálmata croata, lleno de heladerías italianas, y negocios con nombre italianini fake
Así que no entiendo muy bien porque echaron a los italianos, si ahora se quieren parecer a ellos


----------



## lasoziedad (25 Mar 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> ¿Y eso es bueno o malo?



Es el Brexit duro.


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## crocodile (25 Mar 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> El final de la OTAN, de la UE, derrocamiento de gobiernos y luego cada pais por su cuenta negociando con los rusos.



No caerá esa breva


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (25 Mar 2022)

Banco Central de Rusia hackeado por ANONYMOUS.

Pronto en las mejores pantallas los chanchullos de muchos Rusos









Anonymous 'hacks' Russia’s Central Bank and 'will unleash 35,000 secret files'


The hackers have declared cyberwar on Russia in revenge for the Ukraine invasion.




metro.co.uk


----------



## kerowsky1972 (25 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Es muy grave que coño probaron



Cuantos hay en hispaninstan? Y en Europa?


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (25 Mar 2022)

Impresionante


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## crocodile (25 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Mirelo por el lado bueno, el Caudillo ya cedió ante el Sultán una vez, su glorioso ejército de los nacionales salió por patas del Sahara como yanquis de Kabul, se asustaron cuando vieron banderas yanquis en la Marcha Verde, a los yanquis servir, hasta morir. Prepotentes con los débiles, sumisos con los poderosos.



El caudillo estaba palmando, los que cedieron fueron EL campechano y la cúpula militar aparte de que hubo presiones de los amos usanos


----------



## lasoziedad (25 Mar 2022)

El Tuerto dijo:


> El loco de hay que matar más rusos repite.
> Ahora mismo con friker.



Resumen, la moral de los ucranianos está muy alta e incluso han hecho algun contraataque exitoso, los rusos estan perdiendo muchos hombres y vehiculos y se estan desangrando.

Parece algún forero de los que tengo en el ignore.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (25 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>


----------



## Impresionante (25 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Banco Central de Rusia hackeado por ANONYMOUS.
> 
> Pronto en las mejores pantallas los chanchullos de muchos Rusos
> 
> ...



Más falso que un político español


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El caudillo estaba palmando, los que cedieron fueron EL campechano y la cúpula militar aparte de que hubo presiones de los amos usanos



Y el ejército del Sultan y la 10ª de Montaña que estaba detrás no eran obreros con escopetas de caza.


----------



## Alvin Red (25 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Mirelo por el lado bueno, el Caudillo ya cedió ante el Sultán una vez, su glorioso ejército de los nacionales salió por patas del Sahara como yanquis de Kabul, se asustaron cuando vieron banderas yanquis en la Marcha Verde, a los yanquis servir, hasta morir. Prepotentes con los débiles, sumisos con los poderosos.



Falso recibieron orden de retirarse, no huyeron, mi regimiento estuvo en primera línea - me lo contaron, yo aun no estaba - y es raro meter artillería de campaña en primera línea pero así fue, la intención era crear una cortina de fuego para que no avanzaran y si la sobrepasaban enganchar los cañones a los camiones y salir pitando a ponerse detrás de las líneas de infantería.

*Paco-anécdota del Sahara*

En una tienda donde dormían 4 soldados, la tienda no tenia suelo, se les cayo una cantimplora en la arena derramándose el agua, a los pocos minutos tuvieron que salir de la tienda de la cantidad de bichos que les entraron entre ellos escorpiones y eso que no habían visto un bicho durante todo el tiempo que habían estado, tuvieron que ir a dormir al camión.


----------



## Impresionante (25 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Mirelo por el lado bueno, el Caudillo ya cedió ante el Sultán una vez, su glorioso ejército de los nacionales salió por patas del Sahara como yanquis de Kabul, se asustaron cuando vieron banderas yanquis en la Marcha Verde, a los yanquis servir, hasta morir. Prepotentes con los débiles, sumisos con los poderosos.



Céntrese.

Esa operación fue orquetada por USA, la legión española tenía orden de no intervenir, no había opción


----------



## Kluster (25 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Banco Central de Rusia hackeado por ANONYMOUS.
> 
> Pronto en las mejores pantallas los chanchullos de muchos Rusos
> 
> ...



Anonymous = C.I.A.


----------



## amcxxl (25 Mar 2022)

Obukhovka, región de Dnepropetrovsk, explosiones ahora


Mariúpol 



Voluntarios estadounidenses de la Legión Extranjera de Ucrania en las batallas cerca de Kiev. Cuando los rusos avancen, estos voluntarios correrán fabulosamente a casa.


Un grupo de mercenarios británicos abandonó el territorio de Ucrania, constatando un elevado número de bajas entre las fuerzas de seguridad ucranianas. 


 Shoigu y Papikyan discutieron la situación en Karabaj Los jefes de los departamentos de defensa de Armenia y la Federación Rusa telefonearon para discutir la situación actual en Nagorno-Karabaj en la zona donde las fuerzas de paz rusas llevan a cabo tareas, según el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa. Y Shoigu no contesta las llamadas del Pentágono y Zelensky ¡Ocupado!


----------



## NPI (25 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Se ve a pinowski entre la multitud?
> 
> No para de cagar hilos ponzi.



Le pagan para saturar el foro, es su TRABAJO.


----------



## Impresionante (25 Mar 2022)

Parece que la OTAN tiene fisuras


Joe Biden cree que Vladimir Putin está "tratando de romper la OTAN". Según el presidente de los Estados Unidos, "esta fue su intención desde el principio".


----------



## Mabuse (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> *"... all the fun stuff to make it a beautiful day..."*
> 
> Vaya tela los yankis.



Turismo de guerra. Pasaba en el Líbano.


----------



## Castellano (25 Mar 2022)

El lío en Bosnia efectivamente lo tendrían con los croatas.

La República Srpska es bastante homogénea (aunque quedan algunas aldeas bosniacas) si se separan, salvo que la OTAN o USA meta sus zarpas, no va a pasar nada, la parte bosniocroata no va a intervenir.

El problema es en la federación bosniocroata, si se separan los croatas, los bosniacos no se van a quedar de brazos cruzados, pues Bosnia carecería casi de sentido, además hay zonas donde pasas por un pueblo croata y el siguiente es bosniaco, está todo más mezclado, a ver cómo trazas una frontera, está jodido.

Además yo cuando estuve en Bosnia, los más radicales nacionalistas, con diferencia me parecieron los croatas.

Había muchos bosniacos y serbios que añoraban los tiempos de Tito, de convivencia pacífica (en Mostar, en la parte musulmana hay muchos souvenires titistas) Los bosniacos beben como cosacos cerveza, vino y rakija, no ves a casi ninguna mujer con velo, y las mezquitas están vacías (solo alguna vieja plañidera viuda de la guerra). Los monasterios ortodoxos vacíos e igualmente solo van viejas

En cambio los croatas se quedaron mentalmente en la época Ustacha, no hay más que pintadas de los radicales del Hadjuk, vayas donde vayas, hay cruces por todos los lados, montañas incluidas, retratos de Juan Pablo II en las casas, y lo de Medugorje, no tiene nada que envidiar a Fátima o Lourdes, lleno de fieles y creyentes


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Mar 2022)

La gente poniendo a Friker de chupa de domine por los plastificados:


----------



## cryfar74 (25 Mar 2022)

Video-broma con el Secretario de Estado de Defensa del Reino Unido, Ben Wallace


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (25 Mar 2022)

_Hoy se me ha gritado en la radio "se te debería caer la cara de vergüenza" por decir que la geopolítica va de intereses económicos y no de valores. Parece que molestamos quienes no nos tragamos la propaganda bélica que nos quiere convencer que se combate a Rusia por la democracia.

En este ambiente probélico q exalta a los opinólogos de nuestros medios, defensores de la guerra y los sacrificios (de otros) por la causa civilizatoria de un Occidente q creen superior, no hay espacio para explicar los procesos sociales. Se confunde explicación con justificación.

Y lo más grave es q ni siquiera se permite hacerlo con teorías de análisis, como el realismo, que han sido diseñadas y defendidas desde los centros del pensamiento del establishment mundial. Teorías q muestran el funcionamiento del sistema internacional más allá de la propaganda.

Corrijo, lo más grave no es el estrechamiento del debate teórico sino la gravedad de imputar posiciones éticas y políticas de connivencia con crímenes de terceros sólo por el hecho de discrepar de la forma en que se explican los conflictos. Caza de brujas al pensamiento crítico_.


----------



## Martok (25 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


>




Un caricaturista opinando de fisica cuantica. Propaganda de libro. 

¿Tu que opinas? pues que el tio no tiene ni puta idea.


----------



## Bartleby (25 Mar 2022)

Muchos debatiendo sobre si la guerra está siendo larga y se esperaba más corta. Yo creo que aún estamos en el preámbulo, todavía no ha empezado, ojalá me equivoque también esta vez. 









La OTAN activa su mecanismo de defensa ante un posible ataque nuclear ruso


La Alianza cree que Moscú busca excusas para una agresión de este calibre a Kiev y enviará equipamiento de protección




www.lasprovincias.es


----------



## ccartech (25 Mar 2022)

Según el comando aéreo de Vostok, se llevó a cabo un ataque con misiles contra una unidad militar en el Dnieper. Las consecuencias se están especificando


----------



## clapham5 (25 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Banco Central de Rusia hackeado por ANONYMOUS.
> 
> Pronto en las mejores pantallas los chanchullos de muchos Rusos
> 
> ...



La web funciona perfectamente . 




__





The Central Bank of Russian Federation | Bank of Russia






www.cbr.ru


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



como yo siempre parto de la base de que todo esto está consensuado por los criminales de la agenda 2030 y el gran reseteo ( que está por ver qué es ) teniendo en cuenta el relato que se quiere transmitir a la borregada por los medios y los creadores de opinión, siempre engañando y criminales al servicio de sus jefes , ( conviene no olvidar que las plataformas mediáticas son empresas privadas que no están para informar sino para generar beneficios o ingeniería social ) LAS TELEVISIONES NO SON UN SERVICIO PÚBLICO PARA HACER EL FAVOR DE ENTRETENER GRATIS A LOS VOTANTES .

Dicho lo cual , el discurso oficial ya habla de la diáspora ucraniana como si fuese algo definitivo : que están escolarizando a los niños , enseñando el español a los adultos , buscando trabajo y vivienda ... 
Por otra parte demasiadas vistas panorámicas de edificios destruidos para ser una guerra tan devastadora ! 

Me recuerdan a tantos vídeos virales del coronavirus de Wuhan cuando China , siempre tan hermética y sospechosa lo lógico es que negase que hubiese una epidemia en su territorio y no ofreciese tanta información . 


En fin , que si el país más fértil del mundo , granero de Europa y norte de África , queda despoblado , me da que lo ocuparán enseguida unos que sólo tienen desiertos y que están en plena expansión usando toda la pasta acumulada durante décadas , para sobornar a quien sea. 









España vs Ucrania: ¿cuál es la diferencia?


¿Cuál es la diferencia entre España y Ucrania? Descubre cuál es mejor y su puesto en la clasificación de países.




versus.com


----------



## Teuro (25 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Perdonen el offtopic.
> 
> Enjambre de terremotos en La Palma. Desde las 17:33 hora local
> 
> ...



Lo que faltaba, que comience otra pista del circo con otro espectáculo.


----------



## amcxxl (25 Mar 2022)

Belitsky escribe que alrededor de 3 mil personas del batallón nacional quedan en Mariupol. Hay cada vez menos de ellos.


Las tropas rusas ayudan a los agricultores de la región de Kherson a llevar a cabo la campaña de siembra a tiempo. Para estos fines, se organiza la entrega del combustible diesel necesario para el funcionamiento de la maquinaria agrícola a los asentamientos remotos de la región, acompañados por la Guardia Rusa. 


Las tropas rusas intentan asaltar la ciudad de Slavutych (región de Kiev), los puestos de control ucranianos están siendo bombardeados. 



Se publican mapas de trabajo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania capturados en la región de Kherson Representan posiciones nazis y campos de minas.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> No es eso, es el GORE que pones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La foto del niño es un burdo montaje de los cascos blancos sanos en Siria. Mucha harina y sirope


----------



## Bartleby (25 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _Hoy se me ha gritado en la radio "se te debería caer la cara de vergüenza" por decir que la geopolítica va de intereses económicos y no de valores. Parece que molestamos quienes no nos tragamos la propaganda bélica que nos quiere convencer que se combate a Rusia por la democracia.
> 
> En este ambiente probélico q exalta a los opinólogos de nuestros medios, defensores de la guerra y los sacrificios (de otros) por la causa civilizatoria de un Occidente q creen superior, no hay espacio para explicar los procesos sociales. Se confunde explicación con justificación.
> 
> ...




Pero a caso pensaba que iba a ir a un medio de comunicación a llevar a cabo un razonamiento y profundizar en los temas, no puede ser tan ingenua.


----------



## Teuro (25 Mar 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> El final de la OTAN, de la UE, derrocamiento de gobiernos y luego cada pais por su cuenta negociando con los rusos.



Y lo más probable es que los "occidentales" amplien su cooperación. Lo mismo crean algo parecido a la UE-OTAN, en lo militar y político donde abarque EEUU-Canada-UK-Noruega-UE-Japón-Australia-Nueva Zelanda.


----------



## yawo123 (25 Mar 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Porque no estamos en guerra abierta con ellos. Para Polonia la gerra de Ucrania es su guerra, si cae ucrania los siguientes son ellos.
> Ya veras que cuando se lie con Marruecos ambos acabaremos haciendo lo mismo.



EeUu nos abandonará en favor de Marruecos.
No pasaría si Rusia estuviera de nuestro lado.


----------



## ccartech (25 Mar 2022)

Erdogan dice que discutió con los líderes europeos en Bruselas la aceleración de las conversaciones sobre la adhesión del país a la UE


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (25 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> La web funciona perfectamente .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, la web funciona. Han robado datos, contratos etc. Lo pone el articulo.


----------



## NPI (25 Mar 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Es legal ver el canal RT o Россия 24 con vpn ?
> el legal leer noticias de Sputnik o Ria Novosti?
> difundir noticias de estos medios se considera delito en europa?



VPN a través de la Unión Europea que enlace con EE. UU. se puede ver RT y Sputnik. En EE. UU. se puede ver RT y Sputnik sin utilizar VPN
"Mundo libre y democrático"


----------



## Peineto (25 Mar 2022)

De facto por sangre y lengua, de iure por justo derecho de Reconquista. Allá Lenin y Pepe Stalin con sus cagadas e inventos sociopolíticos...


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Mar 2022)

Esta guerra no tiene ningún sentido .

Resumiendo :

1- pudo usar el coronavirus que provocó en España la paralización de la economía y aterrorizó a la población que es lo mismo que una guerra , además es gratis y está al alcance de todo el mundo.
2 - la guerra le ha expuesto como un estado criminal y poca posibilidad tendrá de congeniar con los ucranianos cuando " acabe " todo esto, además las sanciones internacionales ha llevado a Rusia a un estado de ruina "
3- Las asombrosas arengas belicistas de los políticos europeos y los creadores de opinión en los medios ( siempre enemigos y criminales ) para justificar una escalada que nos llevaría a la guerra directa
4 - de perseguir y marginar a los españoles que estaban sin vacunar como apestados , ahora se reparten 10 millones de ucranianos que ni se han vacunado ni han usado mascarilla ni se han confinado...

y mucho más que si me extiendo no lo lee nadie


----------



## Teuro (25 Mar 2022)

Lo que más me llama la atención de los pro-putin es que no ven lo que tienen delante de sus narices: Un país dictatorial ampliando su „Lebensraum“ sobre otro país, pero en vez de incinerar a la población como en 1942 lo que hace es expulsarla a la UE.


----------



## Impresionante (25 Mar 2022)

yawo123 dijo:


> EeUu nos abandonará en favor de Marruecos.
> No pasaría si Rusia estuviera de nuestro lado.



EEUU ya hace un año nos condicionó para que empezáramos a confrontar con Rusia

. España no autoriza la entrada al puerto de Ceuta de dos buques de guerra rusos. – Galaxia Militar


----------



## amcxxl (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## apocalippsis (25 Mar 2022)

Me parece que veremos como paises de la Otan se separan, Bulgaria tiene pinta, la pinza del bosforo.........


----------



## Impresionante (25 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo que más me llama la atención de los pro-putin es que no ven lo que tienen delante de sus narices: Un país dictatorial ampliando su „Lebensraum“ sobre otro país, pero en vez de incinerar a la población como en 1942 lo que hace es expulsarla a la UE.



A mi donde me pongan un bombardeo de la OTAN que se quite lo demás


----------



## Honkler (25 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo que más me llama la atención de los pro-putin es que no ven lo que tienen delante de sus narices: Un país dictatorial ampliando su „Lebensraum“ sobre otro país, pero en vez de incinerar a la población como en 1942 lo que hace es expulsarla a la UE.



Loable tu esfuerzo, pero no cuela, y cada día menos. Sin acritud, que te leo sin problemas.


----------



## Feriri88 (25 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> El reino de Granada pudo caer cuando la ciudad fue asediada por Alfonso I el Batallador en el año 1126. La intención de Alfonso era tomar la plaza, pero carecía de armas de asedio. Pactó con los mozárabes para que le abrieran las puertas de la ciudad, pero los mozárabes incumplieron el pacto y Alfonso hubo de retirarse con su hueste sin haber podido tomar la ciudad.




Lo que nos gusta la vagancia


----------



## amcxxl (25 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo que más me llama la atención de los pro-putin es que no ven lo que tienen delante de sus narices: Un país dictatorial ampliando su „Lebensraum“ sobre otro país, pero en vez de incinerar a la población como en 1942 lo que hace es expulsarla a la UE.



un pais que es el UNICO pais soberano de Europa, recupera la parte de su territorio y de su poblacion que la OTAN secuestro en 2014 y expulsa toda la chusma que los oligarcas sionistas han ido metiendo en las ultimas decadas para cambiar la composicion demografica de esa parte sur-occidental de Rusia, del mismo modo que Israel mete gente en CIsjordania o Marruecos en el Sahara


----------



## Impresionante (25 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Si, la web funciona. Han robado datos, contratos etc. Lo pone el articulo.



OMG


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Mar 2022)

*Lo de que Pearl Harbor fue un cebo es una opinión muy extendida entre los expertos en la segunda guerra mundial.*

Lógicamente el relato que cuentan los vencedores para suavizar sus crímenes nada tiene que ver con la realidad . De hecho hicieron creer que asesinaron a millones de japoneses y lanzaron las bombas atómicas para hacerles un favor.

Muy interesante la guerra de Corea y sus millones de muertos que no viene ahora a cuento , pero que sepas que había preparadas lo menos una docena de bombas atómicas para atacar a Corea y China.

En cualquier caso ciñéndonos a Japón , los japoneses sabían con toda seguridad que los americanos los iban a atacar .

*Y LOS AMERICANOS SABÍAN QUE LOS JAPONESES SABÍAN QUE LOS IBAN A ATACAR ! *y esta es la cuestión, pero necesitaban un casus belli para entrar en guerra .

Dicen que lo de las torres gemelas fue un caso parecido para que fuese un gran espectáculo ante el mundo y tener la disculpa de atacar Irak , Afganistán , Siria y todo lo que vino después y sigue ..

Atentados del 11 de septiembre de 2001

Guerra de Irak/Fecha de inicio
20 de marzo de 2003







*El USS Maine y la chispa que calcinó los restos del imperio español*
El 25 de abril de 1898 Estados Unidos declaró la guerra a España tras la explosión del USS Maine en el puerto de La Habana el 15 de febrero del mismo año.




www.nationalgeographic.es






*15 de febrero de 1898: la explosión del Maine en Cuba provoca la guerra hispano-estadounidense*
Washington utilizó la explosión de su acorazado Maine para declararle la guerra a España y ocupar Cuba. El tiempo demostró que fue accidental




elordenmundial.com


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Parece que la OTAN tiene fisuras
> 
> 
> Joe Biden cree que Vladimir Putin está "tratando de romper la OTAN". Según el presidente de los Estados Unidos, "esta fue su intención desde el principio".


----------



## apocalippsis (25 Mar 2022)

A Moldavia darla a tomar por culo, seguro


----------



## Gotthard (25 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Vaya, es como si estuviera gobernada por el PSOE durante 150 años.



Los polacos necesitan alguien de fuera que venga a joderles, normalmente alemanes, rusos y suecos. 
Con el PSOE no necesitas ayuda de fuera, ya ellos se encargan de traer la ruina sin ayuda de nadie.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (25 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> OMG



I can't believe it


----------



## apocalippsis (25 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Muchos debatiendo sobre si la guerra está siendo larga y se esperaba más corta. Yo creo que aún estamos en el preámbulo, todavía no ha empezado, ojalá me equivoque también esta vez.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo creo que no pienso que al final de mes habra una caida de fichas del domino, el panico actuara........


----------



## Honkler (25 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Parece que la OTAN tiene fisuras
> 
> 
> Joe Biden cree que Vladimir Putin está "tratando de romper la OTAN". Según el presidente de los Estados Unidos, "esta fue su intención desde el principio".



Y no solo la OTAN, estoy segurísimo que la UE debe estar a punto de saltar por los aires. En materialmente imposible continuar con sanciones que van a, literalmente, aniquilar las economías europeas. Imagino las reuniones de los mandatarios, no las públicas, sino las verdaderas, las de los gritos y reproches


----------



## Bartleby (25 Mar 2022)

ANTONIO: …llegar hasta el final y utilizar recursos prohibidos…
FORTES: ¿Pero, qué son recursos prohibidos?
ANTONIO: Pues la bomba atómica, laaa, laaa
FORTES: ¿Utilizar la bomba nuclear?
ANTONIO: Sí, sii
FORTES: Pero, vamos a ver Antonio, que eso es el inicio del fin del Planeta
ANTONIO: Claro
FORTES: ¿pero cómo que claro?


----------



## ccartech (25 Mar 2022)

La expresión facial de Biden cuando le preguntan sobre China


----------



## raptors (25 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Afortunadamente en este Foro tenemos compañeros de uno y otro lado de la perspectiva en este asunto. Si bien no somos equilibrados individualmente considerados, la "suma algebraica" de noticias y opiniones *permite un conjunto rico y equilibrado de información*.
> 
> Y obviando a los pocos (desequilibrados) que gustan poner gore en sus fotos, en general nos manejamos con bastante altura (no dije equilibrio y equidistancia, dije "altura"). Hasta creo que, salvando un mínimo de rispideces, ni siquiera podemos decir que haya insultos o agresiones.
> 
> ...



Insisto... rusia nunca dijo que seria una operacion rapida... es más me atrevo a creer que rusia.. se siente cómoda con la velocidad que va tomando las ciudades... No olvidar que rusia está tratando de hacer el menor daño posible... tanto a la población como construcciones...

Si no pregunte a los gUSAnos como dejaron las ciudades que conquistaron... libia, irak, afganistán, dresde, japón ... etc etc...


----------



## ccartech (25 Mar 2022)

Nuevo mapa: Mapa militar de #Mariupol Los combates callejeros entre las fuerzas rusas #DPR y las #UAF aún continúan en la ciudad de Mariupol. Alrededor del 50 por ciento de la ciudad debería haber estado bajo control ruso a estas alturas, pero la lucha no ha terminado... /420 
**


----------



## Burbujo II (25 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> ANTONIO: …llegar hasta el final y utilizar recursos prohibidos…
> FORTES: ¿Pero, qué son recursos prohibidos?
> ANTONIO: Pues la bomba atómica, laaa, laaa
> FORTES: ¿Utilizar la bomba nuclear?
> ...



El ser humano está alcanzando la máxima estupidez, tal y como predijo Einstein.


----------



## ccartech (25 Mar 2022)

Mapa de operaciones de combate para el 24.3.22. Slavyansk-Donbass


----------



## apocalippsis (25 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> ANTONIO: …llegar hasta el final y utilizar recursos prohibidos…
> FORTES: ¿Pero, qué son recursos prohibidos?
> ANTONIO: Pues la bomba atómica, laaa, laaa
> FORTES: ¿Utilizar la bomba nuclear?
> ...





Bartleby dijo:


> ANTONIO: …llegar hasta el final y utilizar recursos prohibidos…
> FORTES: ¿Pero, qué son recursos prohibidos?
> ANTONIO: Pues la bomba atómica, laaa, laaa
> FORTES: ¿Utilizar la bomba nuclear?
> ...



Me hacen gracia estos follapotanos cuando me los encuentre en la barra del bar o en la gasolinera con el "tracto rectal" del surtidor con: "ej que la curpa es de putin", aiiiiiii hijos de puta.


----------



## Homero+10 (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## crocodile (25 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> ANTONIO: …llegar hasta el final y utilizar recursos prohibidos…
> FORTES: ¿Pero, qué son recursos prohibidos?
> ANTONIO: Pues la bomba atómica, laaa, laaa
> FORTES: ¿Utilizar la bomba nuclear?
> ...



Está basura es un ultra a sueldo del PSOE y su mente criminal refleja a que punto ha llegado ese partido arrastrándose y felando a los amos yankees, más incluso que los peperos.


----------



## alfonbass (25 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Y no solo la OTAN, estoy segurísimo que la UE debe estar a punto de saltar por los aires. En materialmente imposible continuar con sanciones que van a, literalmente, aniquilar las economías europeas. Imagino las reuniones de los mandatarios, no las públicas, sino las verdaderas, las de los gritos y reproches



La OTAN estaba a punto de ser finiquitada antes de todo esto...cómo haga lo mismo Putin con la UE se vienen hasta miembros nuevos


----------



## apocalippsis (25 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Insisto... rusia nunca dijo que seria una operacion rapida... es más me atrevo a creer que rusia.. se siente cómoda con la velocidad que va tomando las ciudades... No olvidar que rusia está tratando de hacer el menor daño posible... tanto a la población como construcciones...
> 
> Si no pregunte a los gUSAnos como dejaron las ciudades que conquistaron... libia, irak, afganistán, dresde, japón ... etc etc...



Son operaciones rapidas las de Mariupol se han cumplido a rajatabla, ahora coge la calculadora para jarkov......quedan 6 dias para acabar el mes. Eso estaba sitiado en su momento.


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (25 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> La OTAN estaba a punto de ser finiquitada antes de todo esto...cómo haga lo mismo Putin con la UE se vienen hasta miembros nuevos



EEUU había hecho el mayor de los ridículos en Afganistán y va Putin a superarlo.


----------



## Rafl Eg (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Hay que tener cuidado con estas afirmaciones.
> 
> Los moros estuvieron en toda la península más tiempo del que llevamos sin ellos.
> 
> ...



El famoso califato de Córdoba duró unos pocos siglos, y la propia ciudad solo estuvo ocupada hasta 1257 (unos 5 siglos). Desde entonces hasta ahora van a pasar ya 8 siglos (y eso sin contar la etapa pre-musulmana). Por tanto no es cierto que estuvieran mas tiempo en la península que sin ellos, sino que es al revés. Eso en todo caso solo sería cierto para el reino de Granada y para de contar.


----------



## Castellano (25 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> ANTONIO: …llegar hasta el final y utilizar recursos prohibidos…
> FORTES: ¿Pero, qué son recursos prohibidos?
> ANTONIO: Pues la bomba atómica, laaa, laaa
> FORTES: ¿Utilizar la bomba nuclear?
> ...



El tertuliano pollavieja va tan ciego como Zelenski, pero cambiando vodka por brandy Soberano


----------



## quinciri (25 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:
Parece que la OTAN tiene fisuras


Joe Biden cree que Vladimir Putin está "tratando de romper la OTAN". Según el presidente de los Estados Unidos, "esta fue su intención desde el principio".




Honkler dijo:


> Y no solo la OTAN, estoy segurísimo que la UE debe estar a punto de saltar por los aires. En materialmente imposible continuar con sanciones que van a, literalmente, aniquilar las economías europeas. Imagino las reuniones de los mandatarios, no las públicas, sino las verdaderas, las de los gritos y reproches



Dios te oiga, a ti y a Pifiado.

Y amen. 

Y lo que no se entiende es que se reciba al cabronazo de Biden ( y a los que este representa ) en Europa, y encima para soltar desvergonzadas y cínicas perlas como la que nos retransmite Pifiado.


----------



## NPI (25 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Esta destruido, incendio terrible y hundimiento parcial y ha afectado a más barcos



Te lo advertí una vez, pero sigues en tus trece, tergiversas y falseas la realidad a tu gusto.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Banco Central de Rusia hackeado por ANONYMOUS.
> 
> Pronto en las mejores pantallas los chanchullos de muchos Rusos
> 
> ...



hace días avisaron de que iban a soltar una gorda, debe ser esto


----------



## pemebe (25 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *Lo de que Pearl Harbor fue un cebo es una opinión muy extendida entre los expertos en la segunda guerra mundial.*
> 
> Lógicamente el relato que cuentan los vencedores para suavizar sus crímenes nada tiene que ver con la realidad . De hecho hicieron creer que asesinaron a millones de japoneses y lanzaron las bombas atómicas para hacerles un favor.
> 
> ...



Y antes en la guerra EEUU- Mejico:

El presidente James Polk solicitó al Congreso la declaración de guerra. El congreso estadounidense declaró la guerra el 13 de mayo de 1846, mientras que México la declaró diez días después, el 23 de mayo de 1846. *En las memorias personales del general estadounidense Ulysses S. Grant, se indica que el objetivo del avance militar hacia el río Grande fue el de provocar la guerra sin ser los primeros en atacar, para debilitar cualquier oposición política a la guerra.*


--Fuente: Guerra de Estados Unidos-México (1846-1848) – LHistoria


----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Mar 2022)

yawo123 dijo:


> EeUu nos abandonará en favor de Marruecos.
> No pasaría si Rusia estuviera de nuestro lado.



Si claro, lo mejor es tener a orcorrusia al lado


----------



## Castellano (25 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> El famoso califato de Córdoba duró unos pocos siglos, y la propia ciudad solo estuvo ocupada hasta 1257 (unos 5 siglos). Desde entonces hasta ahora van a pasar ya 8 siglos (y eso sin contar la etapa pre-musulmana). Por tanto no es cierto que estuvieran mas tiempo en la península que sin ellos, sino que es al revés. Eso en todo caso solo sería cierto para el reino de Granada y para de contar.



En la cornisa Cantábrica apenas dominaron nominalmente unos añitos, y del Duero para arriba ni un siglo.

Y realmente llegar a estar ni estuvieron en esas zonas, puesto que en la cornisa se limitaron a hacer razzias de vez en cuando para cobrar tributos, y la meseta al norte del Duero era tierra de nadie, prácticamente un desierto poblacional


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## NPI (25 Mar 2022)

qbit dijo:


>









*40-50 % más caro *y *caloríficamente inferior al ruso* (*barcos metaneros especiales*, *plantas regasificadoras*,*...*). Es por la PAZ, la LIBERTAD, la DEMOCRACIA, etc...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## ppacogonzalezz (25 Mar 2022)

Contraofensiva masiva general de Ucrania en el Sur, ojo, los rusos desperdigados retirandose en desbandada hacia Kherson, igual la retoman otra vez y amenazarian seriamente Crimea


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Y antes en la guerra EEUU- Mejico:
> 
> El presidente James Polk solicitó al Congreso la declaración de guerra. El congreso estadounidense declaró la guerra el 13 de mayo de 1846, mientras que México la declaró diez días después, el 23 de mayo de 1846. *En las memorias personales del general estadounidense Ulysses S. Grant, se indica que el objetivo del avance militar hacia el río Grande fue el de provocar la guerra sin ser los primeros en atacar, para debilitar cualquier oposición política a la guerra.*
> 
> ...




Si como dice Sun Tzu

*" El arte de la guerra consiste en el engaño, en vencer sin luchar "
Tendríamos que suponer que en tiempos de paz hay una guerra soterrada.

Pero si hay un referente fundamental en la parte del mundo que nos ha tocado es San Agustín de Hipona y SU GUERRA JUSTA :*

Consideraba que toda guerra es malvada y que atacar y saquear a otros estados es injusto, pero aceptaba que existe una "guerra justa" librada por una causa justa, *como defender el Estado de una agresión o restaurar la paz si bien hay que recurrir a ella con remordimientos y como último recurso ( el casus belli ) *

Así lo cuenta :
_Es la injusticia del enemigo la que obliga al hombre formado en la sabiduría a declarar las guerras justas.

Cualquiera que observe un poco las realidades humanas y nuestra común naturaleza reconocerá conmigo que no existe quien no ame la alegría, así como tampoco quien se niegue a vivir en paz.
Incluso aquellos mismos que buscan la guerra no pretenden otra cosa que vencer.
Por tanto, lo que ansían es llegar a una paz cubierta de gloria.

¿Qué otra cosa es la victoria más que una sumisión de las fuerzas contrarias?
Logrado esto, tiene lugar la paz.

Con miras a la paz se emprenden las guerras, incluso por aquellos que se dedican a la estrategia bélica, mediante las órdenes y el combate. Está, pues, claro que la paz es el fin deseado de la guerra (XIX, 12, 1)._


----------



## Don Pascual (25 Mar 2022)

La bandera del McDonalds del centro de torturas y detención de Guantánamo a media asta por Madeleine Albright. La distopia que vivimos.


----------



## raptors (25 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Que bien y se queda tan tranquilo .. El seguro que no va a sufrir escasez ni nada de esas cosas que les pasan a los pobres ....



Pobre anciano...!! Ya dejenlo descansar en paz...


----------



## NPI (25 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Deep inside of a parallel universe....
> 
> 
> *Andrzej Duda: Polonia es tan grande que no habría dónde enterrar a los atacantes*
> ...



República de Polonia
Superficie:
- Total 312.696 % km²
- Agua 2,6 % km²

P.D.: no conocen ni la extensión de su país


----------



## apocalippsis (25 Mar 2022)

Joder esos son perros de presa humanos.........


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## ccartech (25 Mar 2022)

“Las fuerzas especiales chechenas continúan limpiando Mariupol de nazis del Batallón Azov y afirman que el 70% de la ciudad, el entorno urbano, ya está bajo el control de la milicia de la República Popular de Donetsk. “La liberación de la ciudad está cada vez más cerca”, dice Kadyrov


----------



## NPI (25 Mar 2022)

que cabrito eres @Buxido


----------



## raptors (25 Mar 2022)

peñadelaguila dijo:


> Deja las drogas!!...en Rusia te suicidan o te pegan dos tiros por decir algo en contra y aquí nos andamos con gilipolleces...



Ladren perros.. mariupol ha sido liberada...!!!


----------



## ccartech (25 Mar 2022)

El radical ucraniano fue detenido en la parte sur de Mariupol. Fue el único superviviente de su escuadrón.


----------



## manodura79 (25 Mar 2022)

¿Hoy no era el último de los tres días que le quedaban a los rusos para retirarse de Ucrania por la catástrofe logística?


----------



## clapham5 (25 Mar 2022)

El clapham esta horrorizado 
Parece mentira que haya gente que aun crea ( oh ilusos de eux ) que Putin , alias " El Zar " esta perdiendo esta Guerra . NIET 
El Plan marcha . Y marcha bien . El Zar es aspi , como el clapham . Por eso el clapham entiende al Zar y los esfericolas neurotipicos estan mas perdidos que Heidi en el Pirineo de Huelva ...Huesca , queria decir Huesca. 
A ver camaradas . Adelantar la hora no hara que amanezca mas temprano . El sol va a su bola da igual si es horario de verano o no 
Rusia no necesita conquistar las ciudades ucranianas . En esas ciudades ukras , rodeadas de tierra rusa se convertiran en batustanes donde la poblacion ukra podra vivir sin derechos como ciudadanos de segunda clase . El precedente ya existio en la Sudafrica del Apartheid 
y en cierto modo , en Israel y los paises balticos . El objetivo es conseguir la mayor cantidad de territorio . 
Las ciudades - batustanes tendran que rendirse . Mariupol es un simbolo . El objetivo inmediato es asegurar el corredor terrestre 
CRIMEA - KERSON - ZAPORIZE - DONETSK - LUGANSK


----------



## Homero+10 (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Mar 2022)

Posiciones de artillería rusas ardiendo tras contrataque ucranio


----------



## Homero+10 (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Mar 2022)

Otro vehículo orcorruso destruído


----------



## NPI (25 Mar 2022)

Canal español a sueldo de la OTAN, ¿qué casualidad? Recordar lo ocurrido en España hace 3 semanas en Mediaset.


----------



## willbeend (25 Mar 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> ¿Hoy no era el último de los tres días que le quedaban a los rusos para retirarse de Ucrania por la catástrofe logística?



Con la de logistologos que aparecieron por el foro...


----------



## Aurkitu (25 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Deep inside of a parallel universe....
> 
> 
> *Andrzej Duda: Polonia es tan grande que no habría dónde enterrar a los atacantes*
> ...



Van _fuertes_, demoliendo su pasado y de quién los liberó de la Alemania del Tercer Reich.

Otro abogado de político, jugando a ver quién la dice más gorda. El seguro que ya tiene su plan B, para él y los suyos. Los militares polacos que crucen la frontera acabarán como los voluntarios belicosos internacionales. El país será muy extenso, pero no para la respuesta misilística de Rusia. De primeras sería uno de los primeros países en tener el privilegio de recibir las primeras _setitas _hipersónicas, ya avisados, para variar, varias veces. Después las compartiríamos el resto. Rusia esta demostrando que no ladra en vano, y muerde. Esta gente nos arrastra a algo más y no lo entiendo que ganan con ello.

Por cierto, a este sujeto, es raro que no lo crucifiquen en nuestros medios. Tienen chicha para el _prime time._









Andrzej Duda - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





_"Desde 2020, el Gobierno polaco dirigido por él, decretó una Ley en la que los municipios del país debian expulsar a las personas LGTBIQ+ de ellos; recibiendo la denominación de <<Zona libre de LGBTBIQ+>>. En otoño de 2021 cien municipios tenían esta denominación"._


----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Mar 2022)

Otra rondita de sanciones. Canadá aprobó hoy la imposición de sanciones a la exportación a orcorrusia de ciertos bienes, así como a 160 políticos orcorrusos


----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Mar 2022)

Australia impone sanciones a Lukashenko y su familia


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Mar 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> ¿Se debería banear la propaganda pro ucraniana? Opino que sí



El ignore es tu amigo.


----------



## NPI (25 Mar 2022)

palmerita dijo:


>



Yo creo que hasta puede ser un CGI. Viendo a las dos señoras y que en ningún momento miran a donde esta el Principia Marsupia.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Los moros estuvieron en toda la península más tiempo del que llevamos sin ellos.
> 
> Se pasaron desde el 711 al 1492, poseyendo casi toda la península durante siglos, en la batalla de las Navas de Tolosa (1212) comenzó la pérdida de la hegemonía musulmana, pero estamos hablando de un total de 781 años de presencia en España (y Portugal)



Mentira podrida. Los moriscos fueron expulsados en 1609. 









Expulsión de los moriscos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Mar 2022)

Ucranios capturaron tres camiones rusos con suministros de artilería


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Un moro lógicamente arrimará el ascua a su sardina, pero los que no lo somos podemos razonar igual que ellos, y decir que nuestros antepasados ( al igual que nosotros herederos culturalmente de los pueblos pre-romanos y de los romanos) ya estaban aquí antes del 711 y que recuperamos por la fuerza lo que había sido conquistado por la fuerza , tal y como explicaron los Reyes Católicos al sultán de Egipto, que en una carta les pedía no entrar en guerra con el reino de Granada.



Pero si los "moros" de Al-Andalus eran en su mayoría descendientes de los campesinos hispanorromanos que se convirtieron en masa al Islam.


----------



## NEKRO (25 Mar 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> En la cornisa Cantábrica apenas dominaron nominalmente unos añitos, y del Duero para arriba ni un siglo.
> 
> Y realmente llegar a estar ni estuvieron en esas zonas, puesto que en la cornisa se limitaron a hacer razzias de vez en cuando para cobrar tributos, y la meseta al norte del Duero era tierra de nadie, prácticamente un desierto poblacional



Y en otras muchas zonas su dominio era nominal, el campo estaba libre los moros solo controlaban las grandes ciudades. Toda la meseta de lo que es ahora Castilla y León, fue durante varios siglos zona de nadie, de gente que vivia libre, tipo el oeste americano.


----------



## Aurkitu (25 Mar 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> ¿Se debería banear la propaganda pro ucraniana? Opino que sí



A nadie en el ignore. 

Nah! Le da vidilla a esto y con el tiempo vienen las humillaciones al estilo la bolsa a las fuerzas rusas en Kiev que _es inminente_. Ver sólo una parte deja esto muy insulso, y lo bueno de Burbuja es la _escudella_ de opiniones. Otro tema son los tarados necrófilos que parece que se masturban con las vejaciones a civiles y torturas, o los ajusticiamientos a militares rusos. Pero bueno, las imágenes y videos que meten, a su vez refuerzan más el mensaje que la intervención rusa esta justificada, porque parte de la sociedad esta tomada por auténticos psicópatas que amedrentan a toda clase de ciudadanos por etnia, idioma materno o porqué no les gusta como pronuncian ciertas palabras.

Tienen la mente tan enferma, y disfrutan tanto en ver vísceras, que no se dan ni cuentan.


----------



## Mabuse (25 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>



¿Químico, radiológico, nuclear? Que yo recuerde era NBQ, Nuclear, Bacteriológico, Químico. Este tío es muy tonto o muy hijo de puta.


----------



## Aurkitu (25 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Pero si los "moros" de Al-Andalus eran en su mayoría descendientes de los campesinos hispanorromanos que se convirtieron en masa al Islam.



El arrianismo algo tuvo que ver.


----------



## Hal8995 (25 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> El arrianismo algo tuvo que ver.




Coño abrid otro hilo, ahí le explicáis al catalino que moro y morisco no es lo mismo y bla bla bla.


----------



## Oso Polar (25 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _ Reportaje recomendado. _
> 
> SVPRESSA.RU
> *Mariupol, barrido: Kadyrovtsy encuentra a miembros de Bandera tratando de escapar del "caldero" bajo el disfraz de refugiados*
> ...



Gracias por compartirlo.


----------



## Abstenuto (25 Mar 2022)

Otro avance importante. Según Anna News, el Ejército Ruso ha tomado Izyum

El ejército ruso tomó el control total de la ciudad de Izyum || Resultados del día 24.03.2022 Publicado : Hace 3 horas (anna-news.info)


----------



## raptors (25 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo que más me llama la atención de los pro-putin es que no ven lo que tienen delante de sus narices: Un país dictatorial ampliando su „Lebensraum“ sobre otro país, pero en vez de incinerar a la población como en 1942 lo que hace es expulsarla a la UE.



análisis de pndejo....


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)

Yegor Birkun, nazi del Batallón Azov y luchador de MMA, también fue desnazificado hoy en el bastión de Mariupol por las milicias de la Republica Popular de Donetsk y las fuerzas especiales rusas.
Azov : Criando Malvas


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)

Otro nazi criando Malvas


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)

Las estampitas de las criaturas muertas en Mariupol


----------



## NPI (25 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Mercenario colombiano de vuelta en Polonia cuenta que la experiencia vivida en Ucrania no tiene nada que ver con su experiencia anterior.
> 
> Manoterapia



Esto no es Libia, mercenario a sueldo de la OTAN y de Colombia.


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)

Parte del listado de Nazis Azov muertos


----------



## Egam (25 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo creo que ni Putin se esperaba tal efecto boomerang de las sanciones hacia europa. Es buena estrategia, una vez tomado el sur, apalancarse e ir afianzando posiciones mientras. Lo malo es que ayudaría al ejército ukro a reforzar defensas.



Ucrania va a acabar siendo el Vietnam de Europa.


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## NPI (25 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Si, si como desear desaparecer un español en polonia (con p minúscula que hay que ver como sale de esta) que trabaja como periodista ¿verdad?.



Refrán español = o follamos todos, o la puta al río


----------



## Aurkitu (25 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Video-broma con el Secretario de Estado de Defensa del Reino Unido, Ben Wallace



Bestial, metiendo mierda a los acuerdos de Minsk porque estaban Francia y Alemania, y faltaban ellos, EE.UU y GB. Que llevan 5 años en el terreno. Exclusión aérea va a ser que no, ahora, pero os vamos a dar armas para que los dos bandos tengan el aire inoperativo. Que se verá lo de enviar barcos al mar negro en un* segunda etapa*. Parece que sólo le preocupan unos artículos de la constitución ucraniana. Que hay dos vías de entradas de armas actualmente. Los políticos anglos, naciones atlánticas y de mar, van con su agenda, que no es otra que destruir la Europa continental. Un poco lo de la Nuland y su ¡Fuck de EU!. ¿Nuestros políticos son realmente imbéciles o simplemente están doblemente bien pagados y hacen el papel? Lo que si cambiaría el mundo sería un pacto del núcleo duro de la UE a espaldas de la Alianza y lo bálticos con tito Putin.


----------



## Egam (25 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> MANUAL PARA COMPRAR GAS RUSO
> 
> 1 - Abre una cuenta " CLIENTE " en dolares en el Sberbank
> 2 - Dale a la opcion " comprar RUBLOS "
> ...



Error en punto 1.
No se aceptan dólares, se acepta:
- oro
- Bitcoin
- yuan


----------



## ccartech (25 Mar 2022)

OTRA PERSPECTIVA DE LA EXPLOSION EN KIEV HACE UN PAR DE HORAS


----------



## ccartech (25 Mar 2022)

El exdiputado de la Rada ucraniana, Ilya Kiva, publicó un mapa de la división de Ucrania, que se mostró en la televisión polaca TVP1, y agregó que muestra la disposición de Occidente para cambiar las fronteras de la ex república soviética.


----------



## Feriri88 (25 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Otro nazi criando Malvas
> Ver archivo adjunto 998696
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 998695




vete a vivir a Rusia puto rojo


y llévate a la zorra de tu madre


----------



## NPI (25 Mar 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> En TVE no dicen nada de eso...



RTVE + Reino de España + Unión Europea + OTAN = EE. UU. (fondos de inversiones)


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> vete a vivir a Rusia puto rojo
> 
> 
> y llévate a la zorra de tu madre



Si supieras que soy más español que tú te da algo


----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Mar 2022)

Unidades orcorrusas se están retirando a orcorrusia debido a las grandes pérdidas de orcorrusos


----------



## Focus in (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## FiorenzoMagni (25 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> El exdiputado de la Rada ucraniana, Ilya Kiva, publicó un mapa de la división de Ucrania, que se mostró en la televisión polaca TVP1, y agregó que muestra la disposición de Occidente para cambiar las fronteras de la ex república soviética.



No creeis que si a Ucrania le terminan de quitar Odessa -y por tanto, la salida al mar- dejará de tener sentido como una posible futura nación próspera? huele a una Moldavia 2.0 por asi decirlo en tono peyorativo (con todos mis respetos). Yo creo que la región de Odessa deberia ser la linea roja para salvaguardar el futuro de los ucranianos.


----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Mar 2022)

La empresa de mercenarios orcorrusa Wagner está plagada de neo-nazis


----------



## Focus in (25 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Si supieras que soy más español que tú te da algo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 998724



un proruso es un apátrida y un cabeza hueca con ínfulas .


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> un proruso es un apátrida y un cabeza hueca con ínfulas .



Un proOtan es tironucable el día que se pueda, el día de la purga llegará y tú ya sé dónde estás


----------



## Focus in (25 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> La empresa de mercenarios orcorrusa Wagner está plagada de neo-nazis



Recomiendo este documental:









Wagner, los mercenarios de Putin


Opacidad, delincuencia e impunidad. Así se podría definir al grupo Wagner, un ejército privado de m...




www.documaniatv.com


----------



## Josant2022 (25 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Un proOtan es tironucable el día que se pueda, el día de la purga llegará y tú ya sé dónde estás



Menos mal que te queda poco tiempo de castigar a los demás con tu esquizofrenia.


----------



## raptors (25 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> No creeis que si a Ucrania le terminan de quitar Odessa -y por tanto, la salida al mar- dejará de tener sentido como una posible futura nación próspera? huele a una Moldavia 2.0 por asi decirlo en tono peyorativo (con todos mis respetos). Yo creo que la región de Odessa deberia ser la linea roja para salvaguardar el futuro de los ucranianos.



Odesa es rusa... es la perla rusa de occidente... creo que de toda las regiones que ha tomado rusia... odessa ( que no ha tomado aún) es la más importante... ya se verá... tiempo al tiempo....


----------



## raptors (25 Mar 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> Recomiendo este documental:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No gracias... ya estoy hasta la madre de propaganda tóxica...


----------



## raptors (25 Mar 2022)

Esa mujer está más empinada de la cabeza que una feminazi....


----------



## Subliminal& (25 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Un proOtan es tironucable el día que se pueda, el día de la purga llegará y tú ya sé dónde estás



metelo en el ignore cuando puedas, y haz limpia de nazis como Tito Vlad y los chechenos en Mariupol. Tiene que ser una humillación que te eliminen los mismos que odias por ideologia cabeza hueca


----------



## NPI (25 Mar 2022)

No me cansaré de poner la imagen


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (25 Mar 2022)

¿Creéis que los pepinos rusos estarán en buen estado o serán como sus camiones con las ruedas pinchadas y sin gasofa?


----------



## Bender32 (25 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> A nadie en el ignore.
> 
> Nah! Le da vidilla a esto y con el tiempo vienen las humillaciones al estilo la bolsa a las fuerzas rusas en Kiev que _es inminente_. Ver sólo una parte deja esto muy insulso, y lo bueno de Burbuja es la _escudella_ de opiniones. Otro tema son los tarados necrófilos que parece que se masturban con las vejaciones a civiles y torturas, o los ajusticiamientos a militares rusos. Pero bueno, las imágenes y videos que meten, a su vez refuerzan más el mensaje que la intervención rusa esta justificada, porque parte de la sociedad esta tomada por auténticos psicópatas que amedrentan a toda clase de ciudadanos por etnia, idioma materno o porqué no les gusta como pronuncian ciertas palabras.
> 
> Tienen la mente tan enferma, y disfrutan tanto en ver vísceras, que no se dan ni cuentan.



Ademas de tarados,son attention whore.Buscan que les hagan caso desesperadamente aportando unicamente provocaciones.Que encima van cargadas de gore.Asi que por supuesto.El ignore es lo obligado con la hez de la sociedad.

Los propagandistas no loros,al menos dan informacion y muchas veces un matiz diferente,que siempre enriquece.Siempre pueden tener algo de verdad.Sobre todo si usan fuentes que se han mostrado fiables.

En cuanto a la situacion del frente el norteamericano Institute of War informa que las autoridades ucranianas locales han abandonado Mariopol"para coordinar mejor las operaciones". 

Que la ciudad esta a punto de ser dividida.Que han continuado los avances rusos en el Donbass.Y que los contrataques ucranianos en la zona de Kiev no han conseguido recuperar territorios pero han puesto a los rusos a la defensiva.






Institute for the Study of War


Russian forces continue to make slow but steady progress in Mariupol, entering the city center on March 24, but conducted few offensive operations elsewhere in the country. Ukrainian counterattacks northwest of Kyiv in the past several days continue to




www.understandingwar.org





En el frente burbujo los rusos siguen siendo derrotados.Los hilos multiplicados,y las batallas de Twiter muestran inagotables victorias ucranianas.

En el frente territorial siguen(inexplicablemente para lectores de Twitter)cayendo mas territorios en manos rusas.

En burbuja,sin novedad.


----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Mar 2022)

Por lo visto el movimiento neo-nazi en orcorrusia es de los más activos de Europa.


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)

@Simo Hayha porqué no vas a Ucrania a luchar por tu héroe Zelensky? Eres un nazi solo de internet?


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)

@Simo Hayha alguna de estas cajas puede ser para ti, ve eligiendo y te dedico vídeo homenaje cuando te destroze un caza


----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Mar 2022)

Interesante video que está rulando por las redes sociales orcorrusas


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (25 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Odesa es rusa... es la perla rusa de occidente... creo que de toda las regiones que ha tomado rusia... odessa, que no ha tomado, es la más importante... ya se verá... tiempo al tiempo....



Si, ya sé que para Rusia es un gran objetivo, conquistar Odessa, tener mas zona marítima, unir la región de Transnistria y que con ello se podrian dar por satisfechos si logran los otros obejtivos de seguridad marcados. Pero visto desde el otro lado, desde el lado ucraniano en vistas a un futuro post guerra, a una reconstrucción de pais, llega un momento en el que tienen que marcar unas lineas rojas como para decir, si nos quitan esto ya no merece la pena.


----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> @Simo Hayha alguna de estas cajas puede ser para ti, ve eligiendo y te dedico vídeo homenaje cuando te destroze un caza
> Ver archivo adjunto 998730



Pero no te había dicho tu psiquiatra que no dejases la medicación?


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)

Por cierto al Nazismo en España le quedan los días contados. Hace unos meses sacaron una ley de exaltación del nazismo. Te cae poco si te pillan


----------



## raptors (25 Mar 2022)

No...!!!
A huevo que si... zelensky...heroe..!!?? ja ja ja No hay más palabras su señoría...


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Pero no te había dicho tu psiquiatra que no dejases la medicación?



Yo me estoy incando uno de crítical purple, mientras posteo a líderes Nazis de Azov que son hoy abono para huerto


----------



## raptors (25 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Si, ya sé que para Rusia es un gran objetivo, conquistar Odessa, tener mas zona marítima, unir la región de Transnistria y que con ello se podrian dar por satisfechos si logran los otros obejtivos de seguridad marcados. Pero visto desde el otro lado, desde el lado ucraniano en vistas a un futuro post guerra, a una reconstrucción de pais, llega un momento en el que tienen que marcar unas lineas rojas como para decir, si nos quitan esto ya no merece la pena.



Odesa, crimea, donetsk, lugansk, Jarkov, kiev etc etc.. históricamente nunca han sido ucranianos... rusia va por lo suyo...


----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Mar 2022)

Polonia ha derribado hoy en la televición en directo un monumento nazi







MUUUUAAAHH HAHAHAHA


----------



## Bender32 (25 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> No creeis que si a Ucrania le terminan de quitar Odessa -y por tanto, la salida al mar- dejará de tener sentido como una posible futura nación próspera? huele a una Moldavia 2.0 por asi decirlo en tono peyorativo (con todos mis respetos). Yo creo que la región de Odessa deberia ser la linea roja para salvaguardar el futuro de los ucranianos.



Como decian en esa mitica peli:"Es una cabronada".

Ahora mismo Putin tiene toda la costa del mar azov y sus grandes ciudades(Berdyanks,Mellitopol,y las de Crimea)salvo Mariopol,que caera en breve.Y la mitad del mar megro hasta Kherson,que tambien ha conquistado.

Es decir,Practicamente tienen ya toda la costa ucraniana salvo los pequeños puertos ucranianos del sur de Molfavia y Odessa y Mykolayiv.Los cuales siguen amenazados.

El pulmon economico de Ucrania desde su independencia era el este del Dnieper y la costa sur.Y a estas alturas han perdido la mayor parte.Estando la mayor parte de lo que les queda(Mariopol,Kharkov-Donbass,Odessa y Mykolayiv)bajo ataque.

A ver como echas a los rusos de ahi.


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Polonia ha derribado hoy en la televición en directo un monumento nazi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para eso has quedado Simo para alegrarte de una estatua de Tutankamón mientras tus héroes Azov están visitando el infierno


----------



## Feriri88 (25 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Si supieras que soy más español que tú te da algo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 998724





Los papelitos se rompen
Los traidores a la horda asiatica


----------



## Red Star (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## InigoMontoya (25 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Por lo visto el movimiento neo-nazi en orcorrusia es de los más activos de Europa.


----------



## InigoMontoya (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Para eso has quedado Simo para alegrarte de una estatua de Tutankamón mientras tus héroes Azov están visitando el infierno



Yo aborrezco todo extremismo ideológico opresor, incluidos el nazional socialismo y el comunismo. Pero aquí estamos hablando de la orcoagresión imperialista rusa a ucrania, no intentes disfrazarla de lucha antifascista.


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Yo aborrezco todo extremismo ideológico opresor, incluidos el nazional socialismo y el comunismo. Pero aquí estamos hablando de la orcoagresión imperialista rusa a ucrania, no intentes disfrazarla de lucha antifascista.


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)

A los americanos no les va a gustar ver su Fortunate son con Alligators rusos el día de la destrucción de los nazis de Azov en Mariupol. Va por los héroes de Donbass


----------



## Rafl Eg (25 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Según medios polacos así será la nueva Ucrania
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 998241



Ese trozo de 'Ucrania' ahí en medio no lo veo. El terreno o acaba siendo para unos o para otros. Pero Ucrania como Estado (creado hace 30 años) no tendría sentido que siguiera existiendo como tal en la nueva situación


----------



## Rafl Eg (25 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Es solo mi opinión: Porque si no le privas la salida al mar, serán más proclives a firmar la paz, además que quedarás bien con un pueblo que supuestamente es hermano. No olvides que Kiev es algo más para los rusos que la capital de Ucrania. seguramente hay muchas más razones que ahora sería incapaz de enumerar porque eso es lo que me dice mi intuición de amante de la Historia militar universal.
> 
> no se, me puedo equivocar, pero yo les dejaría esa salida al mar.



Hablas como si el gobierno de Kiev tuviera autonomía para eso. Kiev no va a firmar ninguna paz porque USA no quiere firmar ninguna paz. Y desde el primer día ha sido así. Todo lo demás son milongas.


----------



## Magick (25 Mar 2022)

Algunas de las empresas que se han negado a salir de Rusia:


----------



## Magick (25 Mar 2022)

Oficial checheno entrevistado por la televisión rusa en Mariupol, explota un rpg a pocos metros y ni se inmuta:


----------



## jaimitoabogado (25 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Oficial checheno entrevistado por la televisión rusa en Mariupol, explota un rpg a pocos metros y ni se inmuta:



Tienen los cojones cuadrados , me recuerda a un video del comandante givi


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Tienen los cojones cuadrados , me recuerda a un video del comandante givi



Sí vivió Grozny sabrá lo que es la venganza Rusa, cuando los humillaron volvieron a Grozny y lo dejaron como un solar, creo que es un entrenamiento para ellos


----------



## Magick (25 Mar 2022)

*Uno de los aviones militares más raros de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas avistado sobre Bielorrusia*


Uno de los aviones militares rusos más raros y secretos visto sobre el sur de Bielorrusia.

Los residentes de la vecina Bielorrusia informan que un avión ruso de guerra electrónica Il-22PP fue visto en la región de Gomel. Este avión de interferencia es uno de los más secretos y raros, ya que obtiene su uso real en secreto.



Los residentes de la vecina Bielorrusia publicaron una foto del avión Il-22PP, sin embargo, se desconoce el propósito con el que se utilizó este avión en esta dirección. En la foto se pueden ver elementos característicos del avión Il-22PP, aunque aún no se han hecho declaraciones oficiales sobre el uso de este avión por parte del Ministerio de Defensa ruso.



Un avión de guerra electrónica equipado con modernos equipos de interferencia, en particular antenas laterales y transmisores remolcados, es capaz, según información previamente anunciada, de suprimir naves espaciales, sin embargo, debido al secreto de esta placa, no se puede garantizar que esta información sea confirmada.








https://avia-pro.net/news/nad-belorussiey-zametili-odin-iz-samyh-redkih-voennyh-samolyotov-vks-rossii


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)

Y por cierto, seguro que muchos foreros recuerdan otra venganza Rusa, en un pueblo de Siria el día después de que mataron a un piloto que caía en paracaídas después de que alcanzarán el avión. Puso Rusia una tanda de Iskanders y devolvieron el pueblo (lleno de follacabras) a la edad de piedra  que manera de caer bombas sin parar. Solo se escuchaban a los follacabras lamentando Alla Akbar x1000


Si alguien tiene localizado el vídeo que me cite


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (25 Mar 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Ostia !!!! Tú eres el venezolano ×_× ?
> 
> Joder...por tus estupideces te delatas



Si soy yo con nueva apariencia florera mas werrera eslava pues

*Dymitrys al demonio BOOOOM! 
 *









ferrys dijo:


> Ahora sólo hace falta que los metan en el garaje subterráneo con los otros y que lluevan los misiles.
> Luego se quejan.



Han capturado mas de 110+ tanques y la capacidad de Putler de atacar el occidente de Ucrania con efectividad es muy baja para no decir nula pepinos con precisión de mierda que ya gasto casi todos los equipos militares Ucranianos capturados probablemente están siendo trasladados al occidente de Ucrania donde su capacidad de ataque es casi nula.

La fuerza aérea Rusa es una cagada si tiene dudas pregúntale a este Piloto ruso que termino vuelto chicharrón foto en spoiler para no herir sensibilidad de viudas gratuitas de los Dymitry ligeramente quemado


Spoiler












Lo de la rata Putler es atacar zonas densamente pobladas de forma deliberada lo hace para coaccionar a los civiles aquí se cargo a 6


----------



## qbit (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## InigoMontoya (25 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Entiendo cómo naves espaciales, naves extraterrestres. Una preocupación de cualquier ejército mundial, pero incapaces de lograr derribar y ser detectados por los radares. De ser cierto es muy bizarro



otra de bravas paco


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> otra de bravas paco



No tienes nada que decir del día 24, Azov, Mariupol....? Deja de citarme con mensajitos Paco que manchas el hilo. La próxima al ignore


----------



## Magick (25 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Entiendo cómo naves espaciales, naves extraterrestres. Una preocupación de cualquier ejército mundial, pero incapaces de lograr derribar y ser detectados por los radares. De ser cierto es muy bizarro



Es el traductor, en la página hablan de _spacecraft _(astronave).
La página es avia-pro, y estos de aeronáutica saben de lo que hablan.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (25 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Sí vivió Grozny sabrá lo que es la venganza Rusa, cuando los humillaron volvieron a Grozny y lo dejaron como un solar, creo que es un entrenamiento para ellos



No veo mucho sentido demoler una ciudad matando a civiles de forma deliberada si militarmente no ganas nada eso es ser muy mal perdedor. 

BMP-2 ruso destruido se ven varios cadáveres de soldados muertos único sobreviviente capturado 



Mas rateros invasores rusos muertos no veo nada fuerte así que las coloco sin spoiler aparte de eso es un tema de una guerra


----------



## HUROGÁN (25 Mar 2022)

Subliminal& dijo:


> metelo en el ignore cuando puedas, y haz limpia de nazis como Tito Vlad y los chechenos en Mariupol. Tiene que ser una humillación que te eliminen los mismos que odias por ideologia cabeza hueca



Yo los elimino por pesados, tarados idiotas y ataque personal al que opine fuera de su cuerda, no por ideología sino por insoportables.


----------



## raptors (25 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Y por cierto, seguro que muchos foreros recuerdan otra venganza Rusa, en un pueblo de Siria el día después de que mataron a un piloto que caía en paracaídas después de que alcanzarán el avión. Puso Rusia una tanda de Iskanders y devolvieron el pueblo a la edad de piedra  que manera de caer bombas sin parar. Solo se escuchaban a los follacabras lamentando Alla Akbar x1000
> 
> 
> Si alguien tiene localizado el vídeo que me cite



Memorable ese hecho... Es escalofriante cuando el yihadista a través de su lente avista unas piedras y sabía que detrás de estas estaba el ruso... se va acercando y... se ve el polvo de la explosión cuando se autoinmola el piloto... desafortunadamente el que llevaba la camara salio vivo..


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (25 Mar 2022)

Estas si están fuertes @Focus in 
*
Contenido mas fuerte aquí* 

Esto es el brazo de un tripulante de un blindado ruso despedazado 


Spoiler































Que desastre


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (25 Mar 2022)

Ruso capturado ligeramente chamuscado


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)

1.000 combatientes. El 70% estaba en Mariupol

Fundado en 2014 para apoyar al Ejército ucraniano en la lucha contra los separatistas prorrusos en el este del país, el grupo cuenta con unos 1.000 combatientes. Aunque el batallón ha negado en numerosas ocasiones ser neonazi, Moscú insiste en culparlos de ello.

700 nazis eliminados en Mariupol y todos estos líderes caídos


----------



## Aurkitu (25 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> No veo mucho sentido demoler una ciudad matando a civiles de forma deliberada si militarmente no ganas nada eso es ser muy mal perdedor.
> 
> BMP-2 ruso destruido se ven varios cadáveres de soldados muertos único sobreviviente capturado
> 
> ...



Otro al carro de la necrofilia, el asteriscos. ¿Os masturbáis por turnos?

¿El de la silla te parece muerto en combate? Porque a mi me parece a primera vista ajusticiado con un disparo directo en la cabeza, un crimen de guerra. Entre militares existen ciertas convenciones para los POW. Otro asunto son las milicias o voluntarios. ¿A ti te resulta normal que eso lo haga el ejército regular ucraniano? Creo que en Siria te tomaste muy en serio tu gusto por los follacabras.


----------



## frangelico (25 Mar 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Los croatas dicen que los bosnios son croatas musulmanes.
> Los serbios dicen que los bosnios son serbios musulmanes.
> 
> E incluso hay croatas que dicen que los serbios, son croatas ortodoxos, y serbios que dicen que los croatas son serbios católicos.
> ...



Ahí solo hay dos soluciones , un mapa-mosaico o dividir entre Serbia y Croacia y que los "moroblancos" decidan a cuál de las partes incorporarse con un estatuto especial.


----------



## Nico (25 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> BMP-2 ruso destruido se ven varios cadáveres de soldados muertos único sobreviviente capturado




Te paso al ignore por idiota. Eres el único poniendo fotos gore. Obviamente estás enfermo.


----------



## frangelico (25 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Algunas de las empresas que se han negado a salir de Rusia:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 998743



Tiene el aspecto de que se han ido aquellas que contratan masivamente con el estado de EEUU, que les habrá prometido resarcimiento tirando del presupuesto (los contratos del Pentágono o las mil agencias de inteligencia son tirando a discrecionales y muy poco transparentes). Otras como Inditex simplemente han hecho el primo


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)

Se viene Odessa, mucho dolor recordar aquello que hicieron los Putos Nazis. Aún queda limpieza


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)

Pedro Sánchez el socialista


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (25 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Te paso al ignore por idiota. Eres el único poniendo fotos gore. Obviamente estás enfermo.




Hay que reportar a este bastardo necrófilo y psicópata, a parte de mandarlo al ignore.


----------



## Expected (25 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Pedro Sánchez el socialista



Antonio...se llama Antonio.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (25 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> 1.000 combatientes. El 70% estaba en Mariupol
> 
> Fundado en 2014 para apoyar al Ejército ucraniano en la lucha contra los separatistas prorrusos en el este del país, el grupo cuenta con unos 1.000 combatientes. Aunque el batallón ha negado en numerosas ocasiones ser neonazi, Moscú insiste en culparlos de ello.
> 
> ...



Tontos útiles.


----------



## mazuste (25 Mar 2022)

La historia de amor americana con el ucronazismo.

Incluyendo mini recapitulaciones de la Segunda Guerra Mundial y del post-Maidán.

Make nazism great again


----------



## Caracalla (25 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Si, ya sé que para Rusia es un gran objetivo, conquistar Odessa, tener mas zona marítima, unir la región de Transnistria y que con ello se podrian dar por satisfechos si logran los otros obejtivos de seguridad marcados. Pero visto desde el otro lado, desde el lado ucraniano en vistas a un futuro post guerra, a una reconstrucción de pais, llega un momento en el que tienen que marcar unas lineas rojas como para decir, si nos quitan esto ya no merece la pena.



Vae Victis

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## capitán almeida (25 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Por qué no me sorprende que éste nazi de mierda celebre la agresión de la horda?



Un minuto de silencioooooooooooooooooooooooooo......por tus nancys que están muertos lo lo lo lo 
A joderse perra de sión


----------



## capitán almeida (25 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Estas si están fuertes @Focus in
> 
> *Contenido mas fuerte aquí*
> 
> ...



Masturbate con las de tus queridos nancys achicharrados, buen shaslik de perras otánicas han hecho en Mariupol


----------



## Impresionante (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (25 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Otro al carro de la necrofilia, el asteriscos. ¿Os masturbáis por turnos?
> 
> ¿El de la silla te parece muerto en combate? Porque a mi me parece a primera vista ajusticiado con un disparo directo en la cabeza, un crimen de guerra. Entre militares existen ciertas convenciones para los POW. Otro asunto son las milicias o voluntarios. ¿A ti te resulta normal que eso lo haga el ejército regular ucraniano? Creo que en Siria te tomaste muy en serio tu gusto por los follacabras.



Supongo que valen mas vivos que muertos son útiles para intercambio de prisioneros, de todos modos al invasor se le elimina sin contemplación y el que colabore con el enemigo de ser necesario se fusila es lo moralmente correcto verdugo no pide clemencia si yo le ataco a usted en la calle no puedo después salir llorando diciendo que me partiste la cara. 

Putler es el culpable de todos los muertos el esta cometiendo un delito internacional algo conocido como crímenes contra la paz esta provocando un conflicto sin necesidad de hacerlo

La idea no es llegar a la guerra ya que una vez que esta comienza a medida que se prolonga es mas difícil detener la espiral de brutalidad, la guerra es cruel y despiadada la doritada tropaprorrusapakoñolademierda pidio guerra 8 años ahora tienen su guerra ven un rusito destripado me bloquean y se encierran en su burbuja.... En fin en lo personal considero que los rusos quieren tomar Mariupol para ofrecer negociación de lo contrario seria una derrota totalmente humillante patética esta claro que la inteligencia militar rusa es una mierda y solo le dijo a Putler lo que quería escuchar, típica dictadura de mierda bananera donde nadie le quiere dar malas noticias al lider supremo sistema podrido por eso ese sistema haciendo la guerra es tan mojon 

Pero Putler y la doritada tropaprorrusapacoñolademierda querían guerra 8 años presentando 87439878943798354754370 mapas troceando Ucrania y bueno la pelea es peleando pues. 

Han llegado voluntarios de USA y están entrando en acción 


Mas mas rateros rusos conscriptos pacosdemierda capturados


Un ataque de drone ataca un barco militar de transporte invasor ruso en el Mar de Azov el putazo de la semana


----------



## mazuste (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (25 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> @Simo Hayha porqué no vas a Ucrania a luchar por tu héroe Zelensky? Eres un nazi solo de internet?



Vete tu a Rusia a disfrutar de ese estercolero que tanto te gusta


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Tontos útiles.



Los que no van, son los tontos del foro, en su día apoyaron a los yihadistas contra Siria. Y ahora a los nazis con Ucrania


----------



## ourensanoparavercing (25 Mar 2022)

Nadie más tiene la impresión de que en los medios nos empiezan a machacar mucho con la poco creíble "impotencia" y "frustración" de las tropas de Rusia, y a la vez nos "avisan" de un posible ataque NBQ?
No huele a preparación para ya sabéis que?
Espero equivocarme.


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Vete tu a Rusia a disfrutar de ese estercolero que tanto te gusta



No he dicho si me gusta Rusia o no, además en Rusia no está la desnazificación  

Líder de azov pasado a mejor vida. Hoy


----------



## mazuste (25 Mar 2022)

¿ESTÁS PREPARADO PARA SER UCRANIZADO?
Lo único que queda en el arsenal del Imperio de la Mentira es bombardear.
Y no tienen las agallas para bombardear a Rusia.
Así que harán que el mundo parezca una Ucrania gigante.

Quieren ucranizar Europa Y Eurasia.
Se avecina un fracaso miserable.
Pepe Escobar.


----------



## Expected (25 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Absolutamente brutal. Y cierto. Los países con materias primas han dicho "hasta aquí podíamos llegar" y gracias a Putin le están diciendo 4 verdades a los usanos. Yo miraría más a Rusia, India, China etc....porque Usa y Europa ya poco tienen que ofrecer. (Bancos que no crean valor con sistemas anticuados que se los comerán las Blockchains, comida preparada para mantener obesa a la población, racismo contra los heteros y las familias, atascos y contaminación interminables, jornadas de 14 horas entre calentar la silla y transporte...profesores mal pagados y con escaso o nulo conocimiento de sus materias y 0 motivación, ejércitos inexistentes, sin materias primas, sin alternativas a las materias primas, con políticos corruptos..)


----------



## podemita medio (25 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 998800


----------



## arriondas (25 Mar 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Te voy a explicar algo de Yugoslavia.
> 
> Croatas, bosnios y serbios son el mismo pueblo, la misma etnia, hablan la misma lengua.
> Solo les diferencia la religión.
> ...



Es la magia de los nacionalismos. Serbios, croatas y bosnios, como bien dices, son la misma etnia. Sólo la religión y la historia les separan. Los serbios quedaron en el área de influencia bizantina, los croatas en el área de influencia carolingia y católica. Los eslovenos están formados por tribus emparentadas con que formaron a serbios y croatas, más algunas tribus de eslavos occidentales (restos del estado de Samo) con las se encontraron al llegar a la Eslovenia actual. Así que son muy parecidos a sus vecinos, aunque estén influenciados por los austriacos.

En el caso de los ucranianos, su identidad como tal tiene origen no en la Rus ni en los cosacos, sino en el reino de Galitzia-Volinia, que pasó a ser territorio polaco en el siglo XIV (voivodato de Rus, como se conocía) La influencia polaca es notoria en ellos, a lo que hay que sumar el hecho de que los Habsburgo los mimaron mucho a partir de los repartos de Polonia, para poder tener a súbditos leales en la región. Tal era su lealtad a Viena que los conocían como los "tiroleses del Este"; Yulian Bachinsky, una de las figuras del nacionalismo ucraniano del XIX, reconocía que el nacionalismo ucraniano le debía mucho a Austria. Galitzia fue una especie de Piamonte local.


----------



## Impresionante (25 Mar 2022)

El presidente de Siria nos lo explica


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)

Por cierto veo muchos que ya están preparados para partir a Ucrania a defender a Zelensky el que sale con un croma  valientes foreros


----------



## visaman (25 Mar 2022)

de todos modos sobrevive como jubilado sin fortuna


----------



## raptors (25 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Los que no van, son los tontos del foro, en su día apoyaron a los yihadistas contra Siria. Y ahora a los nazis con Ucrania



No son personas de libre albedrío.. son mercenarios contratados exprofeso (como el tal "figaro"....) para enmierdar el hilo...


----------



## Impresionante (25 Mar 2022)

Otro testigo presencial de Mariupol. Zelensky y Azov no son tan populares como afirma Occidente.


----------



## visaman (25 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Ojo al gordopilo.



vaya el hamado lidl ha adelgazado un poco


----------



## faraico (25 Mar 2022)

ourensanoparavercing dijo:


> Nadie más tiene la impresión de que en los medios nos empiezan a machacar mucho con la poco creíble "impotencia" y "frustración" de las tropas de Rusia, y a la vez nos "avisan" de un posible ataque NBQ?
> No huele a preparación para ya sabéis que?
> Espero equivocarme.



Es lo que parece si.... 

Hay tanta desinformación que uno ya no sabe...


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)

En las posiciones de Azov en Mariupol: una demostración vívida de contra qué se despliega la Operación Militar Especial.

Sí, no todos en el otro lado son así. Pero, ¿por qué soportaron con calma tal vecindad? ¿No sería mejor desplegar sus armas contra los nazis y limpiar Ucrania juntos??


----------



## Impresionante (25 Mar 2022)

Off topic

Lástima de nukes

Prensa alemana: 
El sexo heterosexual no es natural


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)

El Comité de Investigación de la Federación Rusa publicará un "Libro Blanco" sobre los hechos en el Donbass con evidencia de los crímenes de los nacionalistas ucranianos, dijo Alexander Bastrykin en una entrevista con TASS.

Dijo que esta publicación incluirá evidencia de los monstruosos crímenes de los nacionalistas ucranianos contra civiles, relatos de testigos presenciales, así como historias sobre la misión humanitaria rusa.


----------



## Impresionante (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (25 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Masturbate con las de tus queridos nancys achicharrados, buen shaslik de perras otánicas han hecho en Mariupol



Hay ya viejito cambia el disco estas ladilla eso de Nazi no cuaja con nadie eso solo lo creen los langostos y gente con muy bajo CI 






Gran cosa demuelo una ciudad completa que supuestamente iba a "Liberar" ya tacho retacho no juego mas ya gane que gane que todo salio según lo planeado lo del ejercito blindado reventado estaba calculado! 

Toma tu polla de ratero ruso esparcida en el campo de batalla para que te tranquilices chupalo. 


Spoiler












Yo le dije a usted que yo era un ejperto en la materia pero no me creyó se dejo mojonear por la tropaprorrusapakoñolademierda.

Soy o no soy un ejperto @JAGGER @Fígaro @Profesor Bacterio que tengo experiencia en esto de la wuerra pues! ?


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)

La foto es brutal, aunque buscada claro


----------



## visaman (25 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Con la turra que nos pegaron con Venezuela hasta hace cuatro días



el petróleo debe fluir y punto


----------



## mazuste (25 Mar 2022)

De los agitadores de "Vamos a destruir la economía rusa"
a "Va a haber escasez de alimentos, va a ser real y va a afectar a los países europeos..."
Que sigan lamiéndole el culo a los yanquis, sigan, sigan..


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)

140 páginas por día, @calopez este mes nos merecemos paga doble


----------



## visaman (25 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Perdonen el offtopic.
> 
> Enjambre de terremotos en La Palma. Desde las 17:33 hora local
> 
> ...



será que algunos guanches han perdido la virjinidad dándolo todo


----------



## crocodile (25 Mar 2022)

El Ejército Popular de Liberación de China está listo para tomar todas las medidas necesarias para contrarrestar resueltamente cualquier provocación que dañe los intereses fundamentales de China y desestabilice la situación en el área del Estrecho de Taiwán. Así lo afirmó hoy el representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de China, Wu Qian. Hizo tal declaración en respuesta a los intentos del Partido Progresista Democrático de Taiwán de vincular el problema de Ucrania con el de Taiwán, así como a las especulaciones de algunos políticos estadounidenses sobre la "amenaza militar" de China continental. Taiwán no es Ucrania, enfatizó Wu Qian, y agregó que el problema de Taiwán es un asunto interno de China y no tolera la interferencia externa. Según él, ni una sola persona ni una sola fuerza pueden interponerse en el camino de la reunificación de China.


----------



## John Nash (25 Mar 2022)

Explicando la historia a las nuevas generaciones frikies del CoD:


----------



## visaman (25 Mar 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Asturias parió a León.
> Y de León, Castilla se independizó.
> Pero quién venció al moro en las Navas de Tolosa fuimos nosotros.
> 
> De nada por la clase de historia, profesor



olvidándoos de los vascones no me toquéis los cojones


----------



## crocodile (25 Mar 2022)

El Comité de Investigación de la Federación Rusa publicará un "Libro Blanco" sobre los hechos en el Donbass con evidencia de los crímenes de los nacionalistas ucranianos, dijo Alexander Bastrykin en una entrevista con TASS.

Dijo que esta publicación incluirá evidencia de los monstruosos crímenes de los nacionalistas ucranianos contra civiles, relatos de testigos presenciales, así como historias sobre la misión humanitaria rusa.


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)

Capturas de los chicos







200.000 euros vale un Javelin


----------



## el ejpertoc (25 Mar 2022)

Os acordáis

Asesinado "Motorola", líder militar de los separatistas ucranianos


----------



## visaman (25 Mar 2022)

las armas que entran por las ucranianas que salen


----------



## crocodile (25 Mar 2022)

"Zapatillas de ballet para niños junto a un tubo militar": el ejército ucraniano estuvo en Mariupol hasta el final, escondiéndose en las escuelas y escondiéndose detrás de personas vivas - Informe Readovka

El video muestra una escuela en Mariupol donde se escondían los nacionalistas ucranianos. Los residentes locales dicen que los militares no se dieron por vencidos, se retiraron a instalaciones civiles, incluidas escuelas y jardines de infancia, para ser protegidos por civiles. Los residentes de Mariupol hablan de ello, las pruebas encontradas en la escuela hablan de ello.

“A juzgar por la esvástica, allí [en la escuela], estaban esos y esos [tanto las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania como Azov]”, dice un residente local.

Los residentes de Mariupol también dicen que el ejército ucraniano pasó una semana entera en la escuela hasta que el ejército ruso los “noqueó” desde allí. Ahora, el único recordatorio de que todo un regimiento nacional se basó en la institución educativa son los galones, monos y armas esparcidos por el territorio de la escuela.

@readovkanoticias


----------



## visaman (25 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Lo mejor de todo, es que aquellos que promovieron la guerra de Yugoslavia son los mismos que nos dicen que el multiculturalismo funciona.



en principio no tiene previsto mandar muchos ukros aquí pero cuando se les joda al economía Europea vamos a estar petados de ukras, que paguen los PIGS dirán


----------



## coscorron (25 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> MANUAL PARA COMPRAR GAS RUSO
> 
> 1 - Abre una cuenta " CLIENTE " en dolares en el Sberbank
> 2 - Dale a la opcion " comprar RUBLOS "
> ...



El absoluto silencio en relación a lo de comprar gas usando rublos en las principales televisiones y periodicas explica perfectamente que es lo que va a pasar ... Pagarán rublos al menos durante un par de años.


----------



## amcxxl (25 Mar 2022)

t.me/grahamphillipsreportagerus




Graham Philips en una aldea genuinamente Pequeñorusa , en el Oblast de Chernigov, no lejos de las fronteras de Bielorusia y Rusia
En el video encuentra que los jojoles hablan en un dialecto propio (se refiere al Surzhik, el dialecto rural autoctono de Pequeña Rusia)


----------



## crocodile (25 Mar 2022)

⚡ Bloomberg: Senadores del Congreso de EE. UU. archivan proyecto de ley para abolir las relaciones comerciales normales con Rusia
La razón es que el Senado no logró llegar a un compromiso.

El ejército ucraniano continúa bombardeando las partes liberadas de Mariupol: 10 civiles resultaron heridos
Según el JCCC de la DPR, seis hombres y cuatro mujeres heridos a consecuencia de bombardeos de la VFU han sido trasladados a instituciones médicas de la República, donde están recibiendo la atención médica necesaria.


----------



## visaman (25 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Es el Brexit duro.



no crees que en la crisis que tenemos los británicos las van a pasar canutas, mas que europia


----------



## crocodile (25 Mar 2022)

⚡ Encontrado, chicas, material chic. El portal estadounidense de derecha (se nos corrige que en realidad es de izquierda, chicas) Mintpressnews.com hizo una tarea impresionante y describió con suficiente detalle cómo funciona el sistema de propaganda estratégica ucraniana en la etapa actual. Tradicionalmente, pasemos a las cartas:

1️⃣ La campaña de propaganda ucraniana está excepcionalmente bien preparada. Los “medios asociados” clave en diferentes países del mundo (principalmente Europa Occidental y los medios de habla rusa del espectro de izquierda) reciben en tiempo real los temas necesarios y muy detallados sobre cómo cubrir varios eventos en Ucrania. Por ejemplo, el bloqueo de las plantas de energía nuclear de Zaporozhye y Chernobyl, exige el establecimiento de una zona de exclusión aérea de la OTAN sobre Ucrania, etc.
2️⃣ Ucrania, con la ayuda de consultores extranjeros, ha construido una red efectiva de agencias de relaciones públicas extranjeras que contribuyen activamente a la promoción de mensajes debidamente preparados en el espacio informativo.
3️⃣ El principal operador de la campaña de información en apoyo de Ucrania es la agencia de relaciones públicas con sede en Londres PR Network (4 Old Park Lane Londres Reino Unido W1K 1QW, teléfono +44 0203 137 6605, en todo caso, llamar), que actúa como integrador de la cadena de agencias de relaciones públicas boutique y está estrechamente relacionado con el regulador británico en el campo de las comunicaciones del Consejo de Evaluación y Estrategia del Servicio de Comunicación del Gobierno del Reino Unido, así como con la red internacional de agencias de relaciones públicas independientes ICCO Worldwide (saludos aparte, por cierto, a Andrey Barannikov, SPN y Elena Fadeeva Fleishman-Hillard Vanguard, socios de ICCO desde hace mucho tiempo).
4️⃣ El operador financiero clave de las comunicaciones estratégicas de Ucrania (operaciones psicológicas, GR, propaganda, interacción con los medios internacionales) es el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania.
5️⃣ Un elemento importante de la campaña de información ucraniana es el sitio Ucrania.ua, dirigido por un tal Yaroslav Turbil, quien, según el autor del material, está asociado con la inteligencia estadounidense;
6️⃣ Un elemento importante de las comunicaciones estratégicas para una audiencia occidental de Ucrania son los memes, en los que los símbolos nazis están presentes en abundancia (se dan ejemplos en el material).
7️⃣ A modo de orientación, se envía a los periodistas de medios extranjeros lineamientos sobre el uso correcto de los términos en las comunicaciones y el ángulo correcto de cobertura de los hechos. Los temas relevantes se actualizan diariamente.
8️⃣ La OTAN está utilizando activamente sus granjas de bots para difundir mensajes de propaganda a través de FB. La campaña en sí está activamente financiada por los gobiernos de Gran Bretaña, la República Checa, la Open Society de George Soros y el National Endowment for Democracy (NED) de EE. UU. También se brinda apoyo a través de USAID.
9️⃣ Entre los recursos utilizados por las agencias de relaciones públicas ucranianas, el autor del artículo nombra a Meduza, Novaya Gazeta, Dozhd, BBC, Current Time.
Firmas de cabildeo estadounidenses como SKDKnickerbocker y Yorktown Solutions, Your Global Strategy también están muy involucradas en la campaña. La campaña también cuenta con el apoyo de especialistas de la agencia de relaciones públicas más grande del mundo, Edelman. En total, como se señala en el material, alrededor de 150 estructuras de comunicación y cabildeo están trabajando en la campaña de información. Para apoyar esta operación de información, dedican equipos completos dentro de sus agencias. Esto, chicas, kilotones de masa.

Así es como se necesita poder comunicar estratégicamente y confrontar información. No escatimes en comunicaciones.

@prbezposhady


----------



## capitán almeida (25 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Hay ya viejito cambia el disco estas ladilla eso de Nazi no cuaja con nadie eso solo lo creen los langostos y gente con muy bajo CI
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A disfrutar de la liberación de Mariupol nancy tiraflechas, ahora a por Odesa a la salud de tus amos piratas


----------



## Impresionante (25 Mar 2022)

Cuando el presidente de un país dice que _"Stepan Bandera es un héroe para muchas personas de Ucrania y esto es genial, esto es normal", _sobre un colaborador nazi y que este presidente cuenta con el apoyo de los judíos, es cuando te revienta la cabeza y te das cuenta de que el relato "nazi malo pero bueno" a la vez es que algo no entiendes.


----------



## Guanotopía (25 Mar 2022)

La otan debería de dejar de contratar opinólogos en la barra del bar, que luego se pasan con los carajillos.









Vídeo | Tertuliano de TVE sugiere usar una bomba nuclear para parar a Putin, y Fortes le tiene que replicar


El periodista y tertuliano de RTVE, Antonio Papell, ha realizado unas polémicas declaraciones que han hecho intervenir al presentador de la Noche en 24 horas, Xabier Fortes. Papell se encontraba hablando sobre el papel de los técnicos sobre las estrategias bélicas «porque esto no puede ser...




jotapov.com


----------



## Guanotopía (25 Mar 2022)

Putin's bombers could devastate Ukraine but he's holding back. Here's why


The Russian leader has to keep destruction and pressure at a very careful, just-bad-enough level to not draw in NATO but push Ukraine to negotiate.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## John Nash (25 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Cuando el presidente de un país dice que _"Stepan Bandera es un héroe para muchas personas de Ucrania y esto es genial, esto es normal", _sobre un colaborador nazi y que este presidente cuenta con el apoyo de los judíos, es cuando te revienta la cabeza y te das cuenta de que el relato "nazi malo pero bueno" a la vez es que algo no entiendes.



Sólo se explica por el odio al ruso inoculado por la OTAN en cerca de 20 años de presencia en ese país.
Primero se inculca ignorancia y después revisionismo antisocialista a paladas. Han sido programados pese a que aquí no se entiendan las contradicciones que son mero fruto del lavado de cerebro colectivo en Kiev.

Y no es una exclusividad de Ucrania. En todo occidente se está llevando a cabo ese revisionismo histérico que explica el auge de los nazionalismos neonancys tan descerebrados y contradictorios como allí. Cómo si no explicar la defensa del globalismo otaniano de los supremacistas?


----------



## computer_malfuction (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## visaman (25 Mar 2022)

dos mil y pico paginas y no hemos hablado de como es el sexo con rusas o con ucranianas y si hay diferencias, el jenaro hace estragos


----------



## poppom (25 Mar 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> La otan debería de dejar de contratar opinólogos en la barra del bar, que luego se pasan con los carajillos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



habría paco opinadores de este nivel en la época de la crisis de los misiles?
No recuerdo haber vivido un lenguaje bélico tan agresivo como el que están lanzando los mass mierda últimamente


----------



## Mongolo471 (25 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Ya si me dices Siberia, todo encaja.


----------



## Mabuse (25 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Off topic
> 
> Lástima de nukes
> 
> ...



Y ponen una tía en pelotas con foto de voyeurismo en un baño con pinta de público. ¿De qué va el artículo?


----------



## visaman (25 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Los polacos necesitan alguien de fuera que venga a joderles, normalmente alemanes, rusos y suecos.
> Con el PSOE no necesitas ayuda de fuera, ya ellos se encargan de traer la ruina sin ayuda de nadie.



y quien va luchar contra los PSOE´S de destrucción mas IVA con sus ejércitos jenaricos en este pais de calzonazos


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Se llevan los escudos humanos y se quejan 

Es muy bizarro lo que vivimos y como los periodistas terroristas defienden esto sabiendo la verdad oculta


----------



## amcxxl (25 Mar 2022)

En Kharkov, un residente local filmó el trabajo de la artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania desde un área residencial y unos segundos después llegó una respuesta.


Imágenes de video del trabajo de la tripulación del Iskander-M OTRK de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF y su historia sobre los objetivos enemigos alcanzados, que destruyó el puesto de mando y el centro de comunicaciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a pocos kilómetros de la ciudad de Nezhin, cerca de Chernigov. 



Cañones autopropulsados ucranianos 203-mm 2S7 "Pion / Malka", capturados 







Irpen se convirtió en un refugio para la chusma extranjera. 
Así que los georgianos, encabezados por el ex Ministro de Defensa de Georgia, se encendieron.


----------



## coscorron (25 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Rusia y Ucrania en conjunto suponen un tercio de las exportaciones mundiales de cereales y en algunos paises Africanos y Europeos suponen porcentajes que van hasta el 90 % como es el caso de Somalia ... Con una reducción de la producción de aproximadamente un 10 % ya generas desabastecimientos pero estamos hablando de que puede que desaparezca ese 30 % al completo de los mercados internacionales ... Y se habla mucho del gas pero es que además del gas tenemos un problema con los fertilizantes que también se importan de Rusia y se ha prohibido su exportación o que para fabricarlo necesitamos gas que ha subido mucho de precio. Estos hijos de puta hablan de hambre porque saben que ni ellos ni los suyos la van a sufrir, las sufriremos los ciudadanos ... Van a ver inflación a dos digitos por mucho, mucho, mucho tiempo ... Hasta que el sueldo llegue para la comida y el de muchos ni para eso ... La ceguera estratégica de Europa embarcandose en una guerra económica que no puede ganar se demuestra en el hecho de que no ha salido ni en un sólo periodico o telediario la noticia de que la UE va a pagar el gas en rublos simplemente porque es demasiado humillante para que los ciudadanos lo entiendan. Y lo peor es que no era para nada necesaria esta guerra. Simplemente dejando de tocar a los rusos en Donbass hubiera sido suficiente para evitarlo pero querían todo.


----------



## Casino (25 Mar 2022)

Si alguien lo suficientemente avispado monta un "negoçi" de pañuelos online va a vender todas las existencias solo con algunos de los burbujos que escriben en este hilo.


¿Cómo van los mapitas de colores? ¿tienen flechitas nuevas?

¿Zurullov ha publicado ya las victorias más recientes del glorioso ejército orco?


¿Cuántas horas faltan para completar el cerco de Kiev?


¿Por qué los misiles putinianos son hiper-ruidosos?


¿Cuántos millones de acciones habéis comprado en la bolsa de Moscovia?

¿Hay algún follaputines en este hilo que pueda responderme?







SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Impresionante (25 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Sólo se explica por el odio al ruso inoculado por la OTAN en cerca de 20 años de presencia en ese país.
> Primero se inculca ignorancia y después revisionismo antisocialista a paladas. Han sido programados pese a que aquí no se entiendan las contradicciones que son mero fruto del lavado de cerebro colectivo en Kiev.
> 
> Y no es una exclusividad de Ucrania. En todo occidente se está llevando a cabo ese revisionismo histérico que explica el auge de los nazionalismos neonancys tan descerebrados y contradictorios como allí. Como si no explicar la defensa del globalismo otaniano de los supremacistas?



Muchas personas no es que seamos prorrusas, y ni tan siquiera grandes conocedoras de los movimientos políticos en Europa, simplemente respondemos aspectos concretos que afectan en nuestras vidas y conciencias, y lo que sí vemos con nitidez es que este invento "Ucrania buena" chasca, hay algo que no cuadra.

Ha ocurrido en otras ocasiones con otros asuntos, como pueda ser recientemente con el virus y el dominio sobre el humanoide estándar.

Es posible que se utilice el odio a Rusia como una cuestión de orden geopolítico para el dominio territorial. Pero el problema es que hay tantas variables y tantas condicionantes y tampoco se trata de ensalzar a Putin, sino de percibir qué es lo que nos está ocurriendo y qué consecuencias directas tiene.

Y lo que vemos es que a costa de ensalzar a líderes nazis y movimientos de no sé qué, se mantiene la retórica de la confrontación qué es que va a repercutirnos en la pérdida de derechos y libertades y, además ahora, ya avisándonos de que la energía va a costar un pastón y de qué va a haber penuria alimentaria.

A cuánto nos sale este invento?

A mí que le toquen los cojones sistemáticamente a Rusia por algo que no me interesa lo más mínimo, me está costando un pastón. Así de claro.


----------



## Mabuse (25 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>





Impresionante dijo:


>



Uno de mis primeros comentarios en este floro fue que la lucha no es entre rojos y azules, sino entre arriba y abajo. Los de arriba han subido la apuesta, a ver qué pasa, si seguimos como imbéciles con los rollos civilistas, langostos contra funcis, etc o nos levantamos en armas contra un piélago de infortunios y calamidades y haciéndoles frente morimos, dormimos y soñamos.


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)

Apartir de ahora hay que mirar si los cereales o cualquier paquete vienen de Ucrania para dejarlos en la estantería


----------



## John Nash (25 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Rusia y Ucrania en conjunto suponen un tercio de las exportaciones mundiales de cereales y en algunos paises Africanos y Europeos suponen porcentajes que van hasta el 90 % como es el caso de Somalia ... Con una reducción de la producción de aproximadamente un 10 % ya generas desabastecimientos pero estamos hablando de que puede que desaparezca ese 30 % al completo de los mercados internacionales ... Y se habla mucho del gas pero es que además del gas tenemos un problema con los fertilizantes que también se importan de Rusia y se ha prohibido su exportación o que para fabricarlo necesitamos gas que ha subido mucho de precio. Estos hijos de puta hablan de hambre porque saben que ni ellos ni los suyos la van a sufrir, las sufriremos los ciudadanos ... Van a ver inflación a dos digitos por mucho, mucho, mucho tiempo ... Hasta que el sueldo llegue para la comida y el de mucho ni para eso ...



No sé si acaban de entender de que ese hambre es el carburante de revoluciones y guillotinas. No están a salvo. La gente no va a conformarse con morirse de hambre sin hacer nada.


----------



## visaman (25 Mar 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> ¿Hoy no era el último de los tres días que le quedaban a los rusos para retirarse de Ucrania por la catástrofe logística?



han contratado a SEUR y problema solucionado


----------



## Honkler (25 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> dos mil y pico paginas y no hemos hablado de como es el sexo con rusas o con ucranianas y si hay diferencias, el jenaro hace estragos



Dicen los entendidos que son muy frías…


----------



## Guanotopía (25 Mar 2022)

poppom dijo:


> habría paco opinadores de este nivel en la época de la crisis de los misiles?
> No recuerdo haber vivido un lenguaje bélico tan agresivo como el que están lanzando los mass mierda últimamente



Si ves algún vídeo del programa La clave se te cae el alma al suelo con la pérdida de nivel y educación que estamos viviendo, liderada por los medios de comunicación.


----------



## computer_malfuction (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (25 Mar 2022)

La guerra de Semenyaka


Olena Semenyaka, una de las principales ideólogas del nacionalismo ucraniano moderno, si no la principal, ha concedido dos entrevistas entre el 6 y 8 de marzo de 2022 que permiten conocer, con bast…




slavyangrad.es











La guerra de Semenyaka


25/03/2022


Olena Semenyaka, una de las principales ideólogas del nacionalismo ucraniano moderno, si no la principal, ha concedido dos entrevistas entre el 6 y 8 de marzo de 2022 que permiten conocer, con bastante precisión, la línea de pensamiento dominante en Kiev.

*Sorpresa inicial por la acción rusa en Ucrania*

Después de que Vladimir Putin declarara la intención rusa de reconocer a las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y de Lugansk, Semenyaka pensó (como otras muchas, incluidas personas muy alejadas de sus posiciones políticas) que el intento de reconocimiento (y la penetración en Ucrania asociada) se situaría “_dentro de las fronteras administrativas de las regiones de Donetsk y Lugansk y luego trataría de avanzar si era posible_”.

Sin embargo, el bombardeo de bases militares en Kiev y otras zonas de Ucrania indicaba, en su visión, que “_ya estaba planeada una guerra en toda la regla_”, con el objetivo de “_establecer gobiernos títeres como en Donetsk, Luhansk y Crimea_” en distintos puntos del país.

*La guerra como oportunidad*

Lejos de percibir la perspectiva bélica como el drama que está siendo para la población y para la economía del país, para Semenyaka la guerra abre una oportunidad para Ucrania. Una percepción que ayuda a explicar la tranquilidad, el optimismo y hasta la no siempre ocasional euforia con que los dirigentes ucranianos parecen abordar los acontecimientos.

*Un país preparado políticamente para enfrentarse a Rusia*

Por una parte, la guerra era esperable en algún momento: “_la invasión como tal comenzó hace ocho años y era de esperar que se exacerbara. Me he enfrentado constantemente con lobistas rusos en el frente de la información, por lo que nunca estuve tranquila_”, dice la antigua militante del Pravy Sektor.

Por otra parte, Semenyaka considera que Ucrania puede hacer frente con éxito a la guerra con Rusia. En la visión de la ideóloga ucraniana, la acción militar rusa está “_desde el principio … condenada al fracaso_” y es reflejo de una estrategia equivocada por parte de Rusia. Ucrania, incluso las regiones supuestamente más cercanas a Rusia, “_estaba lista para repeler el ataque de Putin tanto militarmente como en relación con la política y la información”_. Algo que evidenciarían las “_enormes_”, manifestaciones antirrusas en las ciudades del sureste de Ucrania e incluso en las regiones de Donetsk y Lugansk, donde no se ha producido tal movilización.

El “_despertar nacional_”, la toma de conciencia de la identidad ucraniana, avanza en todas partes y la más furiosa resistencia contra Rusia se produce en esas regiones teóricamente más complacientes con Rusia: “_en lugar de la «desnazificación» de Ucrania por parte de Putin, la autoidentificación nacional de los ucranianos se está intensificando_”.

Además, Putin no esperaba, según Semenyaka, la reacción de solidaridad en todo el mundo frente a la operación militar y sus bajas civiles, otra afirmación más que cuestionable teniendo en cuenta que la histeria antirrusa había comenzado mucho antes de que se produjera la intervención militar rusa.

*Capaz de defenderse con éxito*

Pero no se trata sólo de un contexto nacional favorable a Ucrania. Semenyaka cree que este país puede salir victorioso de la confrontación con Rusia. Obviando que los nazis ocuparon todo el territorio, liberado posteriormente en la contraofensiva del Ejército Rojo, Semenyaka afirma que, “_por primera vez desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial, Ucrania volverá a mostrar su notable potencial de defensa_”. La conciencia nacional ha aumentado y toda la población coge las armas. Con los voluntarios de las fuerzas territoriales, las capacidades de defensa de Ucrania no hacen sino crecer. Se trata de una guerra del pueblo, una guerra de liberación contra la Federación Rusa y sus acciones. Habría que preguntarse entonces por qué son necesarias las constantes plegarias de Zelensky o del batallón Azov, que desde que comenzó la guerra no han dejado de rogar que los países occidentales envíen más armas y especialmente por qué Estados Unidos busca que Turquía envíe a Ucrania el moderno sistema de defensa antiaérea adquirido recientemente a Moscú.

Según Semenyaka, Rusia planeaba completar su operación militar en Ucrania en unas pocas horas. Pero “_Ucrania ha demostrado que «el segundo ejército más fuerte del mundo» no la igualará_. “_La estrategia militar de Rusia es catastrófica: los convoyes de tanques y otros equipos militares quedan atrapados y liquidados porque Rusia no tiene los medios para ocupar el país. Está claro que sus principales reservas ya están agotadas_”. En su visión, hasta ahora el ejército ucraniano se ha mostrado como una fuerza dispuesta al combate y eficiente. Y se ha visto que el ejército de Rusia no es tan fuerte ni eficiente: su tecnología militar está anticuada y su estrategia de combate dependiente de un gran volumen de fuerza.

La consecuencia es que la autoridad de Rusia basada en la fuerza bruta “_se ha visto gravemente socavada_” y, por tanto, disminuida. “_Hasta han fracasado en llegar a Kiev_”, señala la líder del Cuerpo Nacional. Semenyaka ve un “_barco ruso que se hunde_”, al que pueden llegar a abandonar China e incluso Bielorrusia.

*Y capaz de conseguir la victoria*

Como día a día trata de mostrar Volodymir Zelensky en sus actuaciones diarias ante la prensa, la Ucrania de Semenyaka cree en la victoria: “_Sobreviviremos, nos mantendremos firmes y creo que saldremos victoriosos_”. En cualquier caso, “_no tenemos vuelta atrás, hemos tomado nuestra decisión: Ucrania, la región entera y creo que, ahora, toda Europa. Así que avancemos y sí, seremos victoriosos_”.

*Los objetivos de Ucrania en esta guerra victoriosa*

¿Y que significará la victoria que anticipa Semenyaka? La líder del Cuerpo Nacional lo detalla en sus entrevistas.

*La restauración de la unidad territorial*

En primer lugar, la victoria supondrá la restauración de la unidad territorial ucraniana. Según Semenyaka, entre las principales consecuencias de la guerra estará “_la restauración de la integridad territorial de Ucrania, incluida Crimea_”.

*La caída del Kremlin*

La guerra también supondrá el “_derrocamiento del régimen en Rusia, que conducirá a la «desmilitarización» de Rusia y al final de su expansión geopolítica hacia Occidente_*”. *La población rusa puede levantarse contra el régimen; la presión económica está creciendo y se puede esperar la resistencia de los oligarcas rusos. Pensando en las consecuencias de las sanciones, Semenyaka afirma que “_es difícil imaginar que un país que se está transformando rápidamente en una gran Corea del Norte pueda mantener su fuerza militar_”. Es evidente que Ucrania cuenta con un aumento de la oposición interna a Vladimir Putin.

La entrevistada no cree que sea posible pacificar a Rusia. Sólo cabe optar entre convertirse en parte de Rusia, como Bielorrusia, o convertirse en su enemigo. Para bloquear la posibilidad de que Rusia pueda condicionar la posición de los Estados Unidos o de Europa, Ucrania necesita consolidación y solidaridad geopolítica.

La mayor consolidación de los vecinos de Ucrania será uno de los factores clave de su victoria en la guerra de la información y, muy posiblemente, en la militar. La gran motivación de los ucranianos y de sus vecinos, que están dispuestos a ayudarlos y ayudar a otros a enviar ayuda y llegar a Ucrania, no es menos importante en esta guerra que las armas: “_Los pueblos de la zona tienen todos ello el mismo destino geopolítico histórico. Sabéis muy bien que, si Ucrania cae, los países bálticos, Polonia, serán los próximos objetivos para los militares rusos_”. También en este sentido, el discurso de Semenyaka, una de las más destacadas ideólogas del Corpus Nacional y del movimiento vinculado al regimiento Azov coincide plenamente con el discurso oficial del equipo de Zelesnky.

Con toda la ayuda que llega a Ucrania, Semenyaka cree que podrá hacer frente al ataque ruso “_después del cual la historia de la Federación Rusa, como la hemos conocido durante treinta años al menos, llegará a su fin_”. El optimismo con el que Semenyaka afronta la guerra es fruto de una convicción: resulta “_bastante probable que esta operación militar para demonizar Ucrania acabe en el derribo de la propia Rusia_”.

*La reformulación del orden mundial*

Los objetivos políticos de Semenyaka no terminan con la conclusión de la guerra en Ucrania. También es preciso lo que define como consolidación geopolítica. En ese contexto, la ideóloga ucraniana está convencida de que Intermarium (la coalición política de países del centro y del este de Europa que impulsa Ucrania) emergerá de esta guerra. “_Europa occidental comenzó a proporcionar a Ucrania armas y asistencia diversa con relativa rapidez, lo que significa que las perspectivas geopolíticas de Intermarium como fortaleza europea están aumentando. El hecho de que la OTAN no interviniera es muy elocuente; pero el sistema de seguridad europeo ha intervenido_”.

“_No hace falta decir que esto cambiará todo el orden mundial_”, concluye Semenyaka. *“*_El esfuerzo por resolver solidariamente este viejo conflicto y la actual transformación del orden mundial son la única salida a esta guerra_*”*. Para Semenyaka, la evolución de los acontecimientos permitirá reformar la comunidad europea y la UE sobre la base de los valores de los pueblos de Intermarium (en cuya formulación tendrán gran importancia los valores patrióticos de los “_héroes de Ucrania_”). “_El mundo entero observa ahora y eso significa que podemos abrir una nueva página no sólo en el ámbito regional y europeo, también en la historia del mundo_”.


*Las negociaciones de paz como instrumento de apoyo a la estrategia bélica*

La visión presentada permite entender la posición ucraniana en las actuales negociaciones de _paz _con Rusia: no se trata de pactar la rendición, ni de aceptar las demandas rusas. Para Ucrania, el objetivo de las negociaciones es recomponer la unidad nacional, “_la liberación de la tierra ucraniana de la ocupación rusa, incluyendo a Crimea_”, un objetivo que “_si Putin no hubiera corrido el riesgo de invadir Ucrania en su conjunto, dudo que alguna vez hubiera sucedido incondicionalmente. La separación pacífica de Ucrania de la Unión Soviética hace 30 años sólo se está convirtiendo en realidad ahora, porque todo tiene un precio_”. El discurso de Semenyaka coincide con unas declaraciones de Oleksiy Arestovich, asesor de Zelensky y actual portavoz del Gobierno para dar los partes de guerra diarios. En 2019, Arestovich planteaba que Ucrania no podía aceptar la neutralidad, por lo que sus opciones eran ser absorbida por Rusia o la entrada en la OTAN, lo que implicaría una guerra con Rusia. Entre esas dos opciones, Arestovich no dudaba en que “obviamente” la guerra era la mejor opción para Ucrania, ya que supondría la entrada en la OTAN y, sobre todo, la separación definitiva de Rusia.

Por esa razón, las negociaciones iniciadas a primeros de marzo no tienen otro sentido, además de la creación de corredores humanitarios, que reponer fuerzas en los dos bandos. En lo relativo a Ucrania, Semenyaka reconoce “_que también Ucrania usa este tiempo para reagruparse y obtener ayuda_”, aunque “_nosotros entendemos muy bien que estas conversaciones de paz son conducidas precisamente con ese propósito de dar a Rusia tiempo para traer más recursos a la frontera con Ucrania_”.

Ucrania no cree en la posibilidad de un acuerdo político-militar duradero con Rusia: “_No creemos que pueda alcanzarse ningún tipo de acuerdo con ellos. Y no sólo porque sus demandas sean locas, sino también porque tenemos nuestras propias demandas. Y requerimos que todo el territorio ucraniano sea liberado de la ocupación rusa, lo que significa no sólo las partes ocupadas previamente de Lugansk y de Donetsk, sino también Crimea_”. Rusia nunca estará de acuerdo con eso, pero su empeño en conseguir sus objetivos en Ucrania llevará a su caída.

Así que, según Semenyaka, estas conversaciones de paz sólo son útiles como instrumento para crear corredores humanitarios y ayudar a la población civil. Y también para ganar tiempo en ambos lados para reagruparse y reforzar los medios a disposición de cada contendiente. No hay otra salida que la confrontación militar y política: “_al final, sólo las armas decidirán y, por supuesto, la consolidación geopolítica del mundo alrededor de Ucrania_”.

*Los dos retos para la victoria: eliminar la superioridad aérea rusa y la batalla por la información*

El optimismo que muestra Semenyaka ante la guerra no deja sino algunos matices en el camino de la esperada victoria. Así, “_la larga guerra de baja intensidad y el surgimiento de puntos calientes en toda la región son un escenario bastante posible en el camino hacia esta supuesta victoria_”. Esta larga guerra de baja intensidad es precisamente lo que ha caracterizado la acción bélica de Ucrania contra el Donbass desde 2014.

“_Creemos que nos esperan décadas de problemas e inquietudes de todos modos. Es imposible satisfacer a Rusia, como muestra la experiencia de Bielorrusia”. _Pero, “_no hay vuelta atrás para Ucrania, Rusia y toda la región_”.

A corto plazo, de cara a ganar la guerra en curso, Ucrania se enfrenta a dos grandes retos, según muestran las declaraciones de Olena Semenyaka: eliminar la superioridad aérea de Rusia y ganar la guerra de la información. Respecto a la primera cuestión, Ucrania necesita sistemas de defensa aérea para defenderse de los ataques aéreos. De ahí su petición de que la OTAN cierre el espacio aéreo.

En la guerra de la información, necesitan bloquear a los periodistas occidentales que son en realidad “_lobistas pro-rusos_” y que “_han estado debilitando el ánimo de la resistencia patriótica ucraniana durante años. Deberían sentirse avergonzados, pero todavía se enfrentan a los propósitos ucranianos_”. Para Semenyaka, un objetivo central de la comunidad mundial es “_bloquear las actividades de estos pseudo-activistas_”.

*La amenaza a los adversarios de Ucrania en la llamada guerra de la información*

Semenyaka lanza en este contexto una amenaza concreta contra quienes se enfrentan desde las ideas a los objetivos del régimen ucraniano y afirma lo siguiente: “_Volveremos a los que difunden esta desinformación sobre Ucrania después de que la fase caliente de la guerra termine. Nos acordaremos de todo y de todos los que contribuyeron a debilitar las líneas de defensa ucranianas. Todos responderán por eso_”.

Nadie sabe, por ahora, en nombre de qué ley y de qué justicia.

*El papel de Semenyaka en la Ucrania actual*

Tras vincularse al Pravy Sektor durante el periodo del golpe de Maidán, Olena Semenyaka se orientó con posterioridad hacia el mundo político-militar más cercano a sus ideas neofascistas. Es conocida, en particular, por su acción política dentro del partido ultraderechista formado por los veteranos del Regimiento Azov de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania, el Cuerpo Nacional. En ese contexto, dirigió las relaciones internacionales del partido, orientadas sobre todo a establecer conexiones con la ultraderecha nacionalista en los países occidentales de Europa y a consolidar el proyecto Intermarium en Europa central y oriental.

Reorientada hacia la política más institucional, desde 2016 Semenyaka asumió el liderazgo del Grupo de Apoyo para la institucionalización de Intermarium, el organismo destinado a hacer realidad el bloque político formado por los estados del centro y el este de Europa. Desde 2020, esta iniciativa social cuenta con apoyo estatal directo por parte de Ucrania.

El vínculo directo de Olena Semenyaka con el estado ucraniano se ha acentuado durante el mandado de Zelensky. Así, el 1 de octubre de 2020, la facción más grande del parlamento ucraniano, Intermarium, fue fundada por un miembro del partido de gobierno, Servidor del Pueblo (el partido del presidente ucraniano), Sviatoslav Yurash. Desde entonces, Semenyaka trabaja de asesora del grupo parlamentario Intermarium como asistente de Yurash.

El peso creciente de la ideología Semenyaka en la configuración de la doctrina del Estado nacional ucraniano es un hecho difícilmente contestable.


*Fuentes:*
La información presentada se basa en el análisis de las siguientes dos entrevistas, celebradas entre el 6 y el 8 de marzo
Our Lady in Kyiv. Morris van de Camp. Counter-Currents. Entrevista por correo electrónico. 6 de marzo de 2022.
Interview with Olena Semenyaka from Kyiv. Ruben Kaalep (parlamentario estonio). Entrevista disponible en YouTube. 8 de marzo de 2022


----------



## Impresionante (25 Mar 2022)

¡Estados Unidos no está en posición de pretender ser el guardián de la democracia y los derechos humanos!


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)

Se abre la inscripción de solicitantes al batallón Azov, buscan reemplazo para volver a formar unos escuadrones y llegar a batallón, carnecita fresca

@Simo Hayha @Fígaro @Araki ahí van los valientes, los que apoyan a Isis en Siria y a los nazis en Ucrania


----------



## mazuste (25 Mar 2022)

Parece bastante obvio, visto el bumerán sancionatorio y los resultados bélicos,
que la estrategia de la OTAN estaba totalmente soportada en esa expectativa
de que Putin caerá y será reemplazado por "liberales" muy rápidamente. 
Y, muy probablemente, esperaban que todo eso ya debiera haber ocurrido.
Debe ser el síndrome de Mackinder que está ahora mutando,


----------



## coscorron (25 Mar 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Si ves algún vídeo del programa La clave se te cae el alma al suelo con la pérdida de nivel y educación que estamos viviendo, liderada por los medios de comunicación.



Y Pablo Iglesias de que se sorprende ... Esas mismas discusiones en relación al tema COVID eran iguales si es que había alguna vez algún invitado que minimamente tuviera una posición disidente en lo que fuera. Vivimos en la democracia del unipensamiento ... Mil medio de comunicación que llegan todos a las mismas conclusiones y al mismo tiempo deberían dar que pensar a la gente de porque nunca hay una versión B de nada. Yo no soy ni pro-ruso ni pro-americano, yo soy padre de familia que veo que estan condenando a mi hijo a una vida mucho peor que la que yo he podido vivir que ya es peor que la que vivieron mis padres (en lo económico me refiero) y toda esta guerra como todas tienen con ver con la defensa de intereses económicos y comerciales de otros que no soy yo ... A la UE le interesa tener en Rusia un aliado y no un enemigo y solamente hay un interesado en lo contrario pero en la UE ya han decidido lo contrario y no acabamos de entender el porque tiene que ser así ... Aquí no hay valores democrático aquí se estan defendiendo intereseses de las empresas USA.


----------



## amcxxl (25 Mar 2022)

21+ Batallas por Maryinka. Reportero en absoluta primera linea


Fotogramas de la parte liberada de Mariupol a vista de pájaro. 
Los combates en la ciudad continúan, pero parte de la ciudad está volviendo a la vida: los automóviles circulan, la gente sale a las calles, retira la basura y los fragmentos de proyectiles. Las imágenes aéreas muestran cómo los militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y NSU bloquearon las carreteras con autobuses. En los edificios residenciales, se equiparon puntos de tiro desde los cuales francotiradores y lanzagranadas ucranianos, escondidos detrás de civiles, atacaron a soldados y equipos rusos.


Escuela llena de ucros


Cuerpo de Marines de la Federación Rusa en Mariupol - informe de Andrey Filatov 


Esta noche en Kiev y Obukhovka (región de Dnepropetrovsk) explosiones. También bajo fuego está la parte sureste de Kharkov.


----------



## John Nash (25 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> A mí que le toquen los cojones sistemáticamente a Rusia por algo que no me interesa lo más mínimo, me está costando un pastón. Así de claro.



Nos va salir carísimo a todos. Y lo peor está por venir: Rusia no va a ceder porque se juega su existencia como en 1941.
Y la OTAN-USA va desbraguetada a por todas hasta las últimas consecuencias porque busca reducir población y apropiarse recursos que no dejan de sobrexplotar y malgastar.


----------



## visaman (25 Mar 2022)

Focus in dijo:


>



son fregonetas tasticas fuertemente armadas y lo sabes


----------



## visaman (25 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Y Pablo Iglesias de que se sorprende ... Esas mismas discusiones en relación al tema COVID eran iguales si es que había alguna vez algún invitado que minimamente tuviera una posición disidente en lo que fuera. Vivimos en la democracia del unipensamiento ... Mil medio de comunicación que llegan todos a las mismas conclusiones y al mismo tiempo deberían dar que pensar a la gente de porque nunca hay una versión B de nada. Yo no soy ni pro-ruso ni pro-americano, yo soy padre de familia que veo que estan condenando a mi hijo a una vida mucho pero que la que yo he podido vivir que ya es peor que la que vivieron mis padres y toda esta guerra como todas tienen con ver con la defensa de intereses económicos y comerciales de otros que no soy yo ... A la UE le interesa tener en Rusia un aliado y no un enemigo y solamente hay un interesado en lo contrario pero en la UE ya han decidido lo contrario y no acabamos de entender el porque tiene que ser así ... Aquí no hay valores democrático aquí se estan defendiendo intereseses de las empresas USA.



eso se conoce como hipocresía ¿no?


----------



## vil. (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> TIENES EL OJETE REVENTADO, tus rusos van de culo, jodete cabron.



Ric, no seas ordinaria...

A ver, ¿mis rusos?... ¿mis rusos???... no Ric, creo que te equivocas, salvo que consideres que mis vecinos son rusos, en cuyo caso te equivocas, vivo en Galicia... y salvo que considerés a todos los gallegos o españoles rusos pues...

Ric, como estoy en un PUTO FORO DE ECONOMÍA tengo la mala costumbre de hacer cuentas y revisar políticas económicas... así pues tras de ello siempre hago evaluaciones para mi propio bolsillo; LLAMAME INTERESADO, pero... es lo que hay, la vida o TE DEFIENDES o te APEDREAN, es lo que hay RIC...

Ayer fui al LIDL y te debería enviar una foto, DESAVASTECIDO por completo... EROSKI no, al menos no tanto, leche había más bien poca y aceite era un agujero... subidas generales de precios a través en gran medida de reducción de tamaños y parece ser que al camión le van a reducir 0,20 centimos el litro, SEGUN leo hoy en prensa... al resto no por supuesto... INFLACION.

Biden por ahí dice que hay posibilidades de desavastecimientos de alimentos y ayer alguien posteó un artículo interesante de un fondo que hablaba sin ningún tipo de rubor sobre todo de INFLACION y cambio en la globalización...

Ves Ric, yo tomo nota de lo que va pasando y no especulo, que lo mismo me acaban reventando el culo y NO, no van a ser los RUSOS, que eso es lo jodidamente jodido, pero tomo nota y voy haciendo cálculos...

Y con esos cálculos en la mano QUERIDO RIC, ya te digo que ni ESPAÑA, ni europa en su conjunto TIENEN PASTA para una guerra, ni grande, ni tampoco pequeña... que más bien es hora de enfrentar ciertas políticas ESTRUCTURALES que conllevan una fuerte inversión y GASTO, MUCHO, MUCHO GASTO... 

Pero como PUTA QUE BUSCA PAGA, todo esto a ti te importa una mierda, que lo tuyo es mensaje y cash, no es amor RIC...


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)

Llega el primer solicitante, a defender el honor de su padre dice. Que trabajó para Hitler


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Mar 2022)

Perdón, traducción automática. Luego si me da tiempo reviso.


El mapa actual de las operaciones militares y la situación en los frentes para la noche del 24 de marzo.

Hoy es exactamente un mes desde el inicio de la operación militar especial en Ucrania. Y hoy se cumplen 23 años desde el comienzo del criminal bombardeo de la OTAN sobre la República de Yugoslavia. Simbólicamente. Veamos cuál es la imagen en los frentes hoy.

Frente Sur. En el área de Nikolaev es bastante fácil. Las tropas rusas aquí han tomado tácticas posicionales, no se están tomando acciones especiales, Nikolaev está parcialmente bloqueado. Se están realizando metódicos y serios ataques puntuales contra objetivos militares. En el norte, tampoco hay un área de operaciones activas, nuestras tropas ocasionalmente "muerden" al enemigo en dirección a Krivoy Rog. Periódicamente en el espacio de los medios hay información sobre los "contraataques" de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de Nikolaev, pero no hay evidencia real de esto. Es difícil atacar cuando todo en la retaguardia explota.

En Odessa, todos esperan el desembarco ruso, que todavía no está allí. En cambio, solo llegadas de baja intensidad. La región de Kherson está bajo el control del ejército ruso, la vida está mejorando allí, el rublo ruso se está introduciendo en circulación.

Frente Oriente. Las cosas más importantes en este momento están sucediendo aquí. En el sur del frente hay un terrible "caldero de Mariupol". Allí vemos claramente que la defensa de "Azov" se ha roto. Según los camaradas sobre el terreno: “Hoy, el regimiento Azov de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania sufrió las mayores pérdidas. Podemos decir que, como una sola unidad, ya no existe.

El 24 de marzo se supo que el edificio de la administración de Mariupol había sido desocupado. Kadyrov dijo que todo el distrito Levoberezhny de Mariupol, ubicado en la parte este de la ciudad y separado del resto por la zona industrial de Azovstal, también fue despejado.

En Hulyaypole, llegó información no confirmada del lado ucraniano sobre la captura de Malinovka. En el centro del frente está el este, desde Ugledar hasta Gorlovka; no hay cambios visibles en el mapa, pero el frente se mueve lentamente hacia Kurakhovo. Hay éxitos en la parte del frente de Lugansk, informó la LPR sobre la captura de varios asentamientos. en los accesos a Popasnaya, donde también continúan los combates. En Lisichansk y Severodonetsk, no hay cambios hasta el momento. En los últimos días se han librado feroces batallas en Izyum. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania transfirieron reservas aquí e intentaron contraatacar. El ataque fue repelido. Finalmente se tomó el sur de la ciudad de Izyum, donde había una zona fortificada muy seria del enemigo. Ahora el frente pasa por la zona del pueblo de Kamenka, la intensidad del fuego no amaina allí. En Kharkov, no hay cambios, en las afueras hay duelos de artilleros.

Frente Norte. Kiev. La parte ucraniana informó sobre el contraataque y las grandes victorias en dirección oeste. Lo que vemos es real. Intensos combates en Bucha, Irpen y al este de Brovar. Luchando en Makarovo. Además, se informa de llegadas poderosas en la región de Kramatorsk, Slavyansk, Dnipro y Kharkiv. Y nuevamente hoy golpeó el territorio de Rusia, Zhuravlevka sufrió nuevamente. La noticia más ruidosa de hoy es un incendio en el puerto de Berdyansk. El BDK "Saratov" sufrió, los marineros murieron. Todavía se desconoce qué lo provocó, hay diferentes versiones: el misil Tochka-U o el sabotaje, pero tampoco se puede descartar la negligencia.

Tomamos nota de dos noticias militares más importantes para hoy:

- Polonia va a introducir un contingente de "mantenimiento de la paz" de unos 10 mil en las regiones occidentales de Ucrania.

- Nos preguntaste dónde está el Front West - parece que estará. Segunda noticia: Putin ha aprobado el envío de voluntarios a Ucrania. Ahora cualquiera puede llegar al frente.

Los destacamentos de sabotaje de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentaron forzar el río Irpen. Nuestra artillería estaba trabajando intensamente en ellos. Nos encontramos con un video con mercenarios estadounidenses luchando en Lukyanovo. Al final del día, se reportaron fuertes llegadas y explosiones en Kyiv, así como la voladura de un puente en dirección a Kiev por orden del alcalde de Chernigov.


----------



## coscorron (25 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> eso se conoce como hipocresía ¿no?



Se llama hipocresia y se llama corrupción. La ceguera estratégica de los lideres europeos es simplemente acojonante, vamos a pasar de tener relaciones provechosas con Rusia a ser esquilmados por el imperio en matería enérgetica y además nos comprometemos a un gasto militar enorme durante las próximas decadas que simplemente alimentara la próxima guerra.


----------



## Mitrofán (25 Mar 2022)

qué irreal todo. 
y qué culpa tendrá el pobre axolote de los delirios de estos pijos


----------



## aurariola (25 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> No sé si acaban de entender de que ese hambre es el carburante de revoluciones y guillotinas. No están a salvo. La gente no va a conformarse con morirse de hambre sin hacer nada.



Contaran con que el hambre llegara primero a africa y cientos de millones de africanos huyendo del hambre inmigraran a europa arrasandola asta los cimientos, seran el ejercito de choque.....


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)

Los rescatistas limpian los escombros y buscan personas debajo de los escombros en la unidad militar en Dnieper (Dnepropetrovsk) El jefe de la administración de Dnepropetrovsk, Valentin Reznichenko, confirmó que, como resultado de un ataque nocturno a una unidad militar en Dnieper (Dnepropetrovsk) , se produjeron daños graves.

Lo más probable es que no veamos tomas impactantes como la brigada Nikolaev 79 debido al hecho de que Ucrania oculta sus pérdidas de todas las formas posibles y prohíbe la filmación de huelgas en video.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Mar 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa, control del territorio…


----------



## chemarin (25 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> jaja salu2



Parece ser que robarle 300.000 millones de € a un país, en oro y divisas, no viola ningún contrato. Es de las cosas que me repatean de Putin, no suele ser claro cuando habla de los líderes occidentales, yo siempre me referiría a ellos como bandidos.


----------



## John Nash (25 Mar 2022)

aurariola dijo:


> Contaran con que el hambre llegara primero a africa y cientos de millones de africanos huyendo del hambre inmigraran a europa arrasandola asta los cimientos, seran el ejercito de choque.....



Vamos a asistir a cosas nunca vistas en las próximas semanas meses. Esta es una WWIII multiforme y sin frentes ni enemigos claros en que naciones lucharán cada una por su lado por su propia supervivencia. Y dada la ineptitud de los que gobiernan y la ausencia total de materia gris en la toma de decisiones no veo cómo se podría evitar lo peor.
Los Estados fuertes con gobernantes fuertes sobrevivirán. Los demás...


----------



## capitán almeida (25 Mar 2022)

De la liberación de Mariupol ni pío en la "prensa libre", menudo escozor que traen los piratófilos


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> No son personas de libre albedrío.. son mercenarios contratados exprofeso (como el tal "figaro"....) para enmierdar el hilo...



Y el tal @rejon, el comemierdas más tonto y prolífico de Burbuja.


----------



## Trajanillo (25 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> De los agitadores de "Vamos a destruir la economía rusa"
> a "Va a haber escasez de alimentos, va a ser real y va a afectar a los países europeos..."
> Que sigan lamiéndole el culo a los yanquis, sigan, sigan..



Y los europeos como estamos agilipollaos y ahora a muchos solo les preocupa:

El feminismo.
LGTBI
Cambio climatico
Racismo
Inmigración
y demás gilipolleces varias.
Que no nos vamos a mover ni un poco porque nos tienen esclavizados con la propaganda de las RRSS, no se si cuando llegue el hambre quien va a saltar no vayan a ser los europeos sino los inmigrantes.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Mar 2022)

Nazi y maricón, no podías ser peor.


----------



## Impresionante (25 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Nos va salir carísimo a todos. Y lo peor está por venir: Rusia no va a ceder porque se juega su existencia como en 1941.
> Y la OTAN-USA va desbraguetada a por todas hasta las últimas consecuencias porque busca reducir población y apropiarse recursos que no dejan de sobrexplotar y malgastar.



Evidentemente, cuando tocas las narices a un país soberano soportando todo tú argumentario en base a la moral occidental y no en base a derechos humanos, cómo se ha hecho sistemáticamente, no pasaba casi nada, ácido sites hacías y montabas las guerras donde fuere.

El problema es tratar de convencer al personal de que un conflicto que pilla a muchísimos miles de kilómetros de su casa tiene que repercutirte cuando no tienes nada absolutamente nada que ganar en ese conflicto.

Porque EEUU igual le interesa mucho el ciudadano de Donbas o los acuerdos de Minsk, pero da la sensación de que no. Y en los debates televisivos tampoco se habla mucho de Donbas.

Y si no te preocupa una mierda el ciudadano de Donbas querido otanista, ¿Por qué aplaudes algo que te repercute en tu libertad y se vulneran tus derechos y colapsan tu economía salvajemente? ¿Porque no permites que ese problema que hasta hace poco ni conocías, lo resuelvan los que están teóricamente interesados?

¿Todo por una moral de mierda, durmiente hasta hace 2 meses y que te va a costar una fortuna?

Creo que también hay que ir a la raíz de los problemas sociopoliticos, pero es que aquí te aprieta el zapato, es muy evidente, te la están metiendo y te duele, ¿ No sientes que eres un pelele en manos de los globalistas? 

¿Crees que una banderita que no sabías ni de qué color era hasta ayer debe condicionar tu existencia de tal manera?


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Ric, no seas ordinaria...
> 
> A ver, ¿mis rusos?... ¿mis rusos???... no Ric, creo que te equivocas, salvo que consideres que mis vecinos son rusos, en cuyo caso te equivocas, vivo en Galicia... y salvo que considerés a todos los gallegos o españoles rusos pues...
> 
> ...





Tú sí que estás "desavastecido".

Ni al colegio elemental fuiste.

Eso te invalida para andar sentando cátedra como pretendes hacer. Jódete.

Y qué pesado con lo del amor, insistes mucho.


Probablemente papá te endiñaba con la correa cuando volvía de la taberna, a tí y a mamá por furcia.



Buenos días, follarrusos!


----------



## Evangelion (25 Mar 2022)

Tic tac tic tac, el MOEX que ha empezado en psotivo se cae un 2.58 % y la caida se ha acelerado.


----------



## capitán almeida (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Tú sí que estás "desavastecido".
> 
> Ni al colegio elemental fuiste.
> 
> ...



Buenos días circunciso, saludos desde el infierno de tus nancys de Mariupol


----------



## Mabuse (25 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Dicen los entendidos que son muy frías…


----------



## uberales (25 Mar 2022)

La bolsa de Moscú ha abierto y vaya, vaya, vaya. Está el moex a -2,6% y el rtsi a -3,44%
Ayer no fue tanto el moex con un +4% y el rti con un -9%. El apyo del kremlin a la bolsa no fue muy potente pasadas las 12h.

Edit. El barbecho tiene permiso para ser usado este año para el girasol en España...


----------



## ProfeInsti (25 Mar 2022)

Según Ukrania:
Rusia ha bombardeado más de 500 instituciones educativas, colegios y guarderías.

El Ejército ruso ha bombardeado *548 instituciones educativas en Ucrania*, 
incluidas 220 escuelas y 155 guarderías, y han destruido *3.500 instalaciones de infraestructuras*


----------



## Mitrofán (25 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> El exdiputado de la Rada ucraniana, Ilya Kiva, publicó un mapa de la división de Ucrania, que se mostró en la televisión polaca TVP1, y agregó que muestra la disposición de Occidente para cambiar las fronteras de la ex república soviética.



el mapa ya tiene unos años y al parecer otro origen. ya lo señalamos ayer aquí.


----------



## ProfeInsti (25 Mar 2022)

Rusia bombardea puestos de control cerca de Chernóbil.


----------



## John Nash (25 Mar 2022)

El Puerto de Barcelona, al borde del colapso por el paro de transportistas


La actividad de contenedores se ha reducido al 10% por la falta de camiones que descongestionen las terminales



www.abc.es













Frenazo en la construcción de vivienda: el 30% de las empresas para obras por la crisis


La crisis energética y de suministros ha hecho ya que una de cada tres promotoras haya tenido que frenar obras y que el 70% de compañías esté posponiendo nuevos lanzamientos




www.elconfidencial.com













El mazazo de la guerra en Ucrania a la economía española: menos PIB, menos empleo y más inflación


Menos dependiente del gas ruso que otros países de la UE, España paga el lastre de su hipersensibilidad a las turbulencias en los mercados energéticos y ve alejarse el retorno a los niveles de bienestar anteriores a la Covid por el conflicto



www.abc.es





*El mazazo de la guerra en Ucrania a la economía española: menos PIB, menos empleo y más inflación*
*Menos dependiente del gas ruso que otros países de la UE, España paga el lastre de su hipersensibilidad a las turbulencias en los mercados energéticos y ve alejarse el retorno a los niveles de bienestar anteriores a la Covid por el conflicto*.

Sanciones a Rusia o autoimpuestas?


----------



## eltonelero (25 Mar 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Si ves algún vídeo del programa La clave se te cae el alma al suelo con la pérdida de nivel y educación que estamos viviendo, liderada por los medios de comunicación.



Cuando los menos cuñaos y racionales son gente defendida por Iglesias es preocupante...


----------



## Dylan Leary (25 Mar 2022)

Police in Kyiv detained looters.

On March 19, in the village of Lyutizh, two men broke into a house and took ammunition, a pump-action rifle, a machete, sabers, and knives. Video equipment, mobile phones and valuables were also stolen.

Later, a 21-year-old man, frightened by the occupiers' shelling, grabbed a stolen weapon and shot himself in the leg.

Law enforcement officers detained the looter-loser and his accomplice. The wounded villain is currently in hospital, and his 26-year-old friend is already in a temporary detention center. For looting, men face up to 8 years in prison.


----------



## ProfeInsti (25 Mar 2022)

Mariúpol hace un llamamiento para evitar más muertes por inanición.


----------



## mazuste (25 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Uno de mis primeros comentarios en este floro fue que la lucha no es entre rojos y azules, sino entre arriba y abajo. Los de arriba han subido la apuesta, a ver qué pasa, si seguimos como imbéciles con los rollos civilistas, langostos contra funcis, etc o nos levantamos en armas contra un piélago de infortunios y calamidades y haciéndoles frente morimos, dormimos y soñamos.



Muy prosaico, oiga... Pero como nunca se espabila en cabeza ajena,
no espere que suceda lo que usted plantea; la atomización del personal
conlleva que las culpas serán del vecino no de los mandantes...
Ya dijo aquel director de la CIA que" cuando la gente considere como real
todo lo falso, ese día se habrá completado el programa, y procederemos"
o algo así.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Buenos días circunciso, saludos desde el infierno de tus nancys de Mariupol




Hola, hijo de cien mil perros sarnosas.

Ya ha sacado Putin el Acorazado Pacomkin del fondo del muelle?


Espero que tengas un día de mierda!


----------



## visaman (25 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Dicen los entendidos que son muy frías…



eso con una manta eléctrica arreglado


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (25 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> A disfrutar de la liberación de Mariupol nancy tiraflechas, ahora a por Odesa a la salud de tus amos piratas



Este no vivirá para verlo rata rusa General Yakov Rezantsev. responsable de la demolición de Mariupol fue eliminado del conjunto de los números reales


----------



## amcxxl (25 Mar 2022)

Puercochenko admite que hay centros de entrenamiento de la OTAN dentro de Ucrania


Poroshenko en vivo en la televisión alemana 'Misiles de crucero rusos atacaron un centro de entrenamiento de la OTAN dentro de #Ucrania' 
Bueno que el expresidente ucraniano al reconocer la OTANización de su país. 
¿Qué le parecería a EE. UU. los centros de entrenamiento militar ruso en su frontera sur?


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Police in Kyiv detained looters.
> 
> On March 19, in the village of Lyutizh, two men broke into a house and took ammunition, a pump-action rifle, a machete, sabers, and knives. Video equipment, mobile phones and valuables were also stolen.
> 
> ...





Postezícese!


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Este no vivirá para verlo rata rusa General Yakov Rezantsev. responsable de la demolición de Mariupol fue eliminado del conjunto de los números reales





Otro que ya no sale en el Desfile.


Ajedrez!


----------



## Dylan Leary (25 Mar 2022)

"They killed all the people. They killed the children. They are worse than the Nazis."

Correspondents of CNN in the Nikolaev region talked to the evacuated old people.


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Puercochenko admite que hay centros de entrenamiento de la OTAN dentro de Ucrania
> 
> 
> Poroshenko en vivo en la televisión alemana 'Misiles de crucero rusos atacaron un centro de entrenamiento de la OTAN dentro de #Ucrania'
> ...



Algunos de esos carros, que es donde lo llevan al basura ese los tienen los chechenos


----------



## visaman (25 Mar 2022)

aurariola dijo:


> Contaran con que el hambre llegara primero a africa y cientos de millones de africanos huyendo del hambre inmigraran a europa arrasandola asta los cimientos, seran el ejercito de choque.....



ya os lo avise desembarco generalizado de pateras y nosotros luchando con nuestros cuchillos corte mágico por nuestras vidas


----------



## Gonzalor (25 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> El Puerto de Barcelona, al borde del colapso por el paro de transportistas
> 
> 
> La actividad de contenedores se ha reducido al 10% por la falta de camiones que descongestionen las terminales
> ...



Grazie Antonio


----------



## ferrys (25 Mar 2022)

Realmente terrorífico. ¿Como te defiendes de un arma así?

Boom


----------



## mazuste (25 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> _Y los europeos como estamos agilipollaos y ahora a muchos solo les preocupa:_
> 
> _El feminismo._
> _LGTBI_
> ...



Toda esa "munición" servirá de poco, cuando se haya de espabilar en cabeza propia.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Mar 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Si ves algún vídeo del programa La clave se te cae el alma al suelo con la pérdida de nivel y educación que estamos viviendo, liderada por los medios de comunicación.



Ese programa se considera un rara avis en la historia de España, lo veía de pequeño en los 80. Se me escapa como nadie ha sido capaz de volver a hacer algo así.....bueno sí lo entiendo.

La cultura y degeneración de los tertulianos es alucinante. Se nota que no han sufrido ni vivido una guerra de verdad, que no han pasado hambre.

Esa actitud de ir contra todos, de insultar, de ir sin argumentos contra el que piensa de otra manera, intentar hundirlo y señalarlo.
Se ha dado siempre en el foro, este hilo no es una excepción. Demuestra el miedo a la pérdida de lo que consideran algunos como propio, ganado por acción divina o por la suerte de haber nacido en un lugar determinado. Cuando ha sido ganado con el esfuerzo también de otras generaciones, en realidad impuesto en muchas ocasiones por la fuerza de la barbarie, pero que al final se demuestra que sin entendimiento no se llega a la convivencia.
Y llega un momento que la gente quiere vivir.

No veo el programa de Iker, pero me da que es algo así, con su distancia claro.

Cuando ves los teletipos de la televisiones llenos de falta de ortografía, los tiempos verbales utilizados, la poca calidad narrativa en las conversaciones, la carencia de sinónimos, la falta de compostura, el interrumpir al otro o el apropiarse del tiempo para no dejar hablar al de enfrente.

Se ha acabado, estamos abocados a la incultura que lleva al nulo raciocinio, escogido para unos pocos que mueven los hilos.
Elimina la filosofía, literatura, ciencia.... Cualquier universitario de la edad media se revolcaría ante los supuestos líderes que gobiernan el mundo.

Lanzar un guante por un duelo....hasta para morir tenían educación.


----------



## K0laps0 (25 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Según Ukrania:
> Rusia ha bombardeado más de 500 instituciones educativas, colegios y guarderías.
> 
> El Ejército ruso ha bombardeado *548 instituciones educativas en Ucrania*,
> incluidas 220 escuelas y 155 guarderías, y han destruido *3.500 instalaciones de infraestructuras*



Normal, si han salido montones de fotos en las que el ejercito ucraniano usaba colegios y guarderias como almacen y cuartel.


----------



## amcxxl (25 Mar 2022)

Otro testigo presencial de Mariupol. Zelensky y Azov no son tan populares como afirma Occidente. 


Un residente de Mariupol: fueron soldados rusos quienes sacaron a la gente de los sótanos, los ayudaron y compartieron sus raciones de combate con niños hambrientos. Los llevan en sus brazos. Y los militantes ucranianos disparan a niños pequeños. Lo vimos con nuestros propios ojos. ¡Muéstralo al mundo entero!
Gonzalo Lira: Esto es real: hay demasiados testimonios de civiles de Mariupol que cuentan la misma historia. Conozco personalmente a alguien con familia en Mariupol, que recibió la noticia directamente de sus padres de que esto estaba sucediendo. Los matones de Zelensky les dispararon cuando intentaban salir de la ciudad.


El fondo de inversión Rosemont Seneca Thornton, *dirigido por Hunter Biden*, y la Fundación Soros están involucrados en la financiación de laboratorios biológicos en Ucrania, dijo Igor Kirillov, jefe de las fuerzas de defensa contra la radiación, química y biológica de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF


----------



## Dylan Leary (25 Mar 2022)

"Swan Lake" in Poltava

In the photo - caught marauders


----------



## Dylan Leary (25 Mar 2022)

Germany’s Scholz rejects Putin’s rubles-for-gas demand


Putin’s move is viewed as an attempt to bolster his flagging currency and evade Western sanctions.




www.politico.eu


----------



## Erwin (25 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> 21+ Batallas por Maryinka. Reportero en absoluta primera linea
> 
> 
> Fotogramas de la parte liberada de Mariupol a vista de pájaro.
> ...



he visto el segundo vídeo, el de mariupol, y es IMPRESIONANTE (musicalmente muy bien acompañado) y no me imagino que se pueda tomar eso sin un coste importante de vidas, en el bando atacante. Esto lo digo por los que argumentan que los rusos se van a desmoronar con determinado número de bajas. Viendo eso, aparte de la desolación, veo DETERMINACIÓN. Van a ganar, cueste lo que cueste (y en eso tienen tradición)

Saludos a todos


----------



## Dylan Leary (25 Mar 2022)

El Gobierno autorizará el martes la utilización del barbecho para sembrar girasol y ''probablemente'' maíz


El Gobierno incluirá en el paquete de medidas para paliar los efectos de la guerra de Ucrania que aprobará el martes la autorización para que los agricultores puedan aprovechar el 10% de barbecho y de superficies de interés ecológico para el cultivo del girasol y maíz, materias primas que se...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Un residente de Mariupol: fueron soldados rusos quienes sacaron a la gente de los sótanos, los ayudaron y compartieron sus raciones de combate con niños hambrientos. Los llevan en sus brazos. Y los militantes ucranianos disparan a niños pequeños. Lo vimos con nuestros propios ojos. ¡Muéstralo al mundo entero!
> Gonzalo Lira: Esto es real: hay demasiados testimonios de civiles de Mariupol que cuentan la misma historia. Conozco personalmente a alguien con familia en Mariupol, que recibió la noticia directamente de sus padres de que esto estaba sucediendo. Los matones de Zelensky les dispararon cuando intentaban salir de la ciudad.
> 
> 
> El fondo de inversión Rosemont Seneca Thornton, *dirigido por Hunter Biden*, y la Fundación Soros están involucrados en la financiación de laboratorios biológicos en Ucrania, dijo Igor Kirillov, jefe de las fuerzas de defensa contra la radiación, química y biológica de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF


----------



## Honkler (25 Mar 2022)

A ver si todo este circo de la OTAN es para tapar las vergüenzas de la familia Biden… y nosotros aquí como gilipollas tragándonos las consecuencias de las sanciones…


----------



## Mabuse (25 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> "Swan Lake" in Poltava
> 
> In the photo - caught marauders



Muy mal rollo el neumático, pero muy mal rollo.


----------



## vil. (25 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Nos va salir carísimo a todos. Y lo peor está por venir: Rusia no va a ceder porque se juega su existencia como en 1941.
> Y la OTAN-USA va desbraguetada a por todas hasta las últimas consecuencias porque busca reducir población y apropiarse recursos que no dejan de sobrexplotar y malgastar.



Lo más terrible no es lo caro que nos va a salir, sino cómo vamos a acabar...

Esta guerra se está tomando como un Madrid-Barsa para muchos y no es tal...

Los rusos SABEN sobradamente cómo estamos FINANCIERAMENTE hablando, lo sabemos en realidad todos los que lo queremos saber... y en esencia no tenemos pasta para una guerra pequeña, ni mucho menos para una grande, ni recursos, ni capacidades... eso Europa...

Sin percatarnos y yo creo que nuestros políticos (unos memos redomados) tampoco, estamos entrando en una auténtica trampa... consideramos que Ucrania será un Vietnam o un Afganistan para Rusia, no siendo conscientes de que ellos se han convertido en una guerrilla que toma lo más RENTABLE del país y deja el resto a sus financiadores y protectores del gobierno y sus instituciones a la par que ciudadanos, ADEMAS DE que se ve obligada a enviar refuerzos en forma de combatientes profesionales (altamente remunerados) y material, a la par que energía y otras diversas necesidades para que ese país al que intentamos SUSTENTAR contra la guerrilla rusa NO SE VENGA ABAJO...

Si alguien juega al poker sabe que una de las mejores formas de ganar, una de las más inteligentes es cuando dejas que quien pierde lleve el peso y la jugada, mientras sabes que tú ganarás y él ni se entera de la que le estás montando... 

Son los RUSOS y me temo que NADIE lo está viendo QUIENES NOS están llevando a base de dejarnos hacer a nuestra propia tumba... sin prisas y sin pausas...

Y nadie se está enterando...

Pero cuidado y mucho... en esta pandemia se han visto algunas cosillas y esas cosillas no deberían pasar por alto, por mucho que sólo veamos o queramos ver una parte:

- La mayoría de la población pasó de todo y no dijo nada; pero es que la mayoría de esa población estaba en ERE y con pagas estatales, así que... en casa y sin tener que currar, TODO TRANQUILO... pero los hosteleros estaban como para matar, ellos no tenían pagas, ni gaitas y ERAN CUATRO... ahora imagina lo que podría acontecer de no haber estado en ERE tanta gente... con las cosas del comer no juegues y CUIDADO... la gente suele pasar de todo, pero cuando no deje de pasar de todo se van a convertir en mala gente y... el vietnam del Tio Sam va a parecer un juego de críos con la que se puede montar en cada uno de los países y me temo y me temo muy mucho que toda la legislación que se ha creado no va a servir para mucho, por no decir que no va a valer para nada, porque una población enojada y sin tener ninguna buena intención es un explosivo muy chungo de controlar... y en el caos, sé que se habrá generado algún tipo de cuadrilla para defender el orden, que nadie se lleve a engaño, pero repito CUIDADO que estamos en situaciones muy chungas y con la gente muy a la deriva...

Para que la gente lo entienda de manera sencilla... los rusos tiran un petardo, hipersónico o como sea que fuese y borran una base de mercenarios... ¿es casual?; no es un tema de COSTES... con ese sencillo método subió el coste de cada uno de esos mercenarios un no menos de un 20% ó más... la gente sólo ve lo que cuesta la destrucción, pero lo que no ES CAPAZ de ver es el COSTE que acaba de generar al que CONTRATA personal...

Pasó lo mismo cuando se habló del supermercado.... un misil y... ahí había SUPUESTAMENTE MATERIAL... ¿o había mercenarios?... yo ví camiones, pero material no vi... si había MERCENARIOS, el golpe es INCREIBLEMENTE inteligente y...

Con Nabuco hicieron lo mismo... en la guerra de Siria han hecho lo mismo... en el anterior conflicto de Ucrania lo mismo... siempre la misma jugada... siempre los mismos resultados...

Si tu ganas al poker siempre... y siempre tienes suerte... y siempre pareces mal jugador... ¿no será que una de dos: o haces trampas o simplemente SIMULAS que eres mal jugador??... Es simple, aplicar la navaja de ockam y preguntarse qué es lo más lógico para explicar esa constante de que tú ganes siempre... y no, ganar siempre no quiere decir dejar siempre al otro desplumado, quiere decir simplemente que el que gana, no sólo no pierde lo que tenía, sino que se lleva de la partida lo suficiente o bastante más que el resto, que al final es lo de Einstein y la relatividad...


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (25 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Muy mal rollo el neumático, pero muy mal rollo.



ya sabes para lo que es


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Muy mal rollo el neumático, pero muy mal rollo.



+ Info?


----------



## damnun_infectum (25 Mar 2022)

Buenos días tengan Vds.

Este es el barco que* Mierdonski* dice ha hundido.

Un barco ruso de* 1968,...dado de baja en 2014.*





__





Nave de desembarco clase cocodrilo Ver también [ editar ]yReferencias [ editar ]


Misiles: 1 lanzacohetes de bombardeo Grad naval de 122 mm en algunos, 3 posiciones de SA-N-5 SAM en algunos. [1]




hmong.es


----------



## Albion (25 Mar 2022)

Noticiero de la mañana de Antonia 3:
"Cien mil civiles muertos en la guerra de Ucrania"

ONU:
La ONU confirma más de 950 civiles muertos en Ucrania, 78 de ellos niños

"Naciones Unidas tiene ya confirmada la muerte de 953 civiles desde que Rusia lanzó el 24 de febrero su ofensiva sobre Ucrania, 78 de ellos niños, si bien la cifra real sería "considerablemente mayor" habida cuenta del retraso en la verificación y de la falta de datos de zonas clave como Mariúpol, asediada por las fuerzas rusas.

El Alto Comisionado de la ONU para los Derechos Humanos, que trata de elaborar un recuento independiente de víctimas, tenía confirmados hasta el lunes 953 fallecidos y 1.557 heridos entre la población civil. La mayoría de estas víctimas derivan de armamento explosivo de amplio alcance, como podrían ser misiles o bombardeos aéreos.

La organización asume que va por detrás en su recuento y cita en su informe las evaluaciones que realizan autoridades locales como la Fiscalía ucraniana, que ha informado de 117 niños muertos y más de 155 heridos desde que Rusia lanzó su ofensiva hace casi un mes, el 24 de febrero".


----------



## Mabuse (25 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> + Info?



En África le prenden fuego. Empezó el asunto en Sudáfrica y se extendió.


----------



## ksa100 (25 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Germany’s Scholz rejects Putin’s rubles-for-gas demand
> 
> 
> Putin’s move is viewed as an attempt to bolster his flagging currency and evade Western sanctions.
> ...



La medida de obligar a comprar la moneda de una dictadura genocida para comprar gas sólo indica que el gobierno nazi de Rusia está desesperado por tener dólares y euros.


----------



## Dylan Leary (25 Mar 2022)

ХOhtyrka is a city-hero!
As of today - officially.

For me, Okhtyrka is a hero from the first days of the war.

The first city in the Sumy region, which for five days brutally beat the enemy out of town.
For its freedom, the city paid a very high price for human lives.
There was terrible destruction, but it remained a free Ukrainian city.

Okhtyrka resisted, did not let the enemy go further into the country.

Thank you to every Okhtyrka resident who has been defending the city since the first days of the war.
Everyone is on their front: the military, doctors, volunteers, bakers, drivers and everyone who makes the city alive.
Special thanks to the head of the community - Pavel Kuzmenko.

Glory to Ukraine


----------



## Proletario Blanco (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## arriondas (25 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Lo más terrible no es lo caro que nos va a salir, sino cómo vamos a acabar...
> 
> Esta guerra se está tomando como un Madrid-Barsa para muchos y no es tal...
> 
> ...



Es que en realidad esto no es ajedrez, sino póker. Muy bien traído el símil. En el póker, puedes hacerte pasar por mal jugador todo el tiempo, engañando a los contrincantes.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Mar 2022)

Lamento porque no me cabe todo el mapa. Mariúpol del 21 al 24 de Marzo


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Mar 2022)

Traducción automática. No tengo tiempo de revisarla...

Sesión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa Igor Konashenkov a partir de las 10.00 horas del 25 de marzo de 2022

▪ La agrupación de tropas de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas avanzó otros 4 kilómetros durante la noche y capturó los asentamientos de BATMANKA, MIKHAILOVKA, RED PARTIZAN, STAVKI y TROITSKOE. Actualmente, está desarrollando una ofensiva contra unidades de la brigada aerotransportada 25 de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas.

▪ En la noche del 24 de marzo, los misiles de crucero Kalibr basados en el mar de alta precisión atacaron una base de combustible en el pueblo de KALYNOVKA cerca de KIEV. La mayor de las bases de combustible restantes de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania, desde la cual se suministró combustible a las unidades militares en la parte central del país, fue destruida.

▪ Durante los ataques nocturnos de un grupo de "cazadores nocturnos" de helicópteros Ka-52 y Mi-28N, se destruyeron 24 unidades de equipo militar, incluidos 7 tanques, 5 vehículos de combate de infantería, 3 vehículos blindados de transporte de personal.

▪ Durante la noche, la aviación operacional-táctica y del ejército golpeó 51 instalaciones militares de Ucrania.

Entre ellos: dos puestos de mando, tres instalaciones de sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple, dos sistemas de misiles antiaéreos Buk M-1 y un radar de iluminación y guía S-300 en la región de DNEPROPETROVSK, tres piezas de artillería D-30, dos depósitos de cohetes y armas y municiones de artillería, así como 26 áreas de concentración de equipo militar.

▪ Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron cuatro vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos en el aire sobre los asentamientos de BOROMLYA, BORSCHEVAYA, OLESHNYA y USOKI.

▪En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, 261 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 204 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 1.587 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 163 lanzacohetes múltiples, 636 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros, así como 1.397 unidades de vehículos militares especiales han sido destruidos.
#Rusia Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## mazuste (25 Mar 2022)

Sobre dos historias filtradas por el Pentágono exponiendo las mentiras de los medios
dominantes sobre cómo Rusia está llevando a cabo la guerra de Ucrania en un intento
de contrarrestar la propaganda destinada a meter a la OTAN en el conflicto:

 El Pentágono lanza bombas de la verdad para evitar la guerra con Rusia

_*El Pentágono está inmerso en una batalla de consecuencias con el Departamento de Estado
y el Congreso de Estados Unidos para evitar una confrontación militar directa con Rusia, *_
*que podría desatar el horror más inimaginable de la guerra...*


----------



## amcxxl (25 Mar 2022)

Jojojo... y este era el "liberal" del Kremlim

Rusia puede revivir la pena de muerte, dice Medvedev. 
Ahora que Rusia se retiró del Consejo de Europa, afirma que podría comenzar legalmente a ejecutar prisioneros. 
*En Rusia se ha sugerido que los criminales de guerra ucranianos podrían ser ejecutados.*


Él dice: "Stepan Bandera es un héroe para muchas personas de Ucrania y esto es genial, esto es normal".


----------



## Dylan Leary (25 Mar 2022)

__





El Gobierno y los transportistas llegan a un acuerdo: ayudas de 1.050 millones y una rebaja de 20 céntimos en el carburante


Así lo ha anunciado el Ministerio de Transportes después de casi doce horas de reunión -una vez excluidos los recesos-, un consenso con el que ambas partes confían en convencer a l




www.expansion.com


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> Buenos días tengan Vds.
> 
> Este es el barco que* Mierdonski* dice ha hundido.
> 
> ...





De baja?


O bajo el agua?


----------



## ferrys (25 Mar 2022)

Erwin dijo:


> he visto el segundo vídeo, el de mariupol, y es IMPRESIONANTE (musicalmente muy bien acompañado) y no me imagino que se pueda tomar eso sin un coste importante de vidas, en el bando atacante. Esto lo digo por los que argumentan que los rusos se van a desmoronar con determinado número de bajas. Viendo eso, aparte de la desolación, veo DETERMINACIÓN. Van a ganar, cueste lo que cueste (y en eso tienen tradición)
> 
> Saludos a todos



Es una guerra. No se entiende muy bien por que cala la idea en occidente de que en la guerra no mueren. Está mas que claro desde el principio que los rusos van con todo. Las tropas se las ve descansadas. Ellos pueden sustituir tropas a su antojo. Mandarlas de vuelta a casa a descansar. Los sitiados no pueden. La guerra se va a poner cada vez peor para los ucros. Los rusos no tienen prisa. El armamento ucraniano cada vez va a ser menor, como las raciones y munición, así como la moral y el mayor cansancio.


----------



## John Nash (25 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Los transportistas convocantes del paro lo mantienen: ''El acuerdo es una migaja''


El presidente de la plataforma por la defensa del transporte de mercancías por carretera, Manuel Hernández, ha considerado que el acuerdo alcanzado con el Gobierno se traduce en "migajas y propinas" y ha advertido de que el paro continuará hasta que esta plataforma, convocante del mismo, sea...



www.eleconomista.es






*Los transportistas convocantes del paro lo mantienen: "El acuerdo es una migaja"*


Dicen que seguirán hasta que sea recibidos por la ministra de Transportes
"Siguen sentándose con la gente equivocada", indican
"Tendrían que bajar más de 60 céntimos para que pueda ser suficiente"


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Mar 2022)

Esta es la noticia importante de hoy que saldrá millones de veces en las noticias:

Un tigre de 12 años apodado Putin ha muerto en Estados Unidos. Vivía en el zoológico de Minnesota.

Se sabe que el tigre de Amur murió de un infarto durante un procedimiento médico de rutina.

Veterinarios locales, especialistas en ganado y empleados del Zoológico de Minnesota intentaron salvar a un tigre llamado Putin, pero, desafortunadamente, fracasaron.

Nuestro tigre siberiano macho de 12 años murió durante un procedimiento médico de rutina a pesar de los heroicos esfuerzos de nuestro equipo. Esta es una gran pérdida”, escribió el servicio de prensa del zoológico.

Tenga en cuenta que los periodistas de Voice of America informaron en su Twitter que el apodo del tigre era Putin.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (25 Mar 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> *La medida de obligar a comprar la moneda de una dictadura genocida *para comprar gas sólo indica que el gobierno nazi de Rusia está desesperado por tener dólares y euros.



Supongo que te refieres a USA.


----------



## Evangelion (25 Mar 2022)

MOEX: -3,11% tic, tac, tic, tac, Rusia no tiene dinero para sujetar el tinglado de las acciones.


----------



## Trajanillo (25 Mar 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> La medida de obligar a comprar la moneda de una dictadura genocida para comprar gas sólo indica que el gobierno nazi de Rusia está desesperado por tener dólares y euros.



Pero si ya cobra el gas en euros y dolares, tu piensas algo antes de escribir


----------



## Expected (25 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> dos mil y pico paginas y no hemos hablado de como es el sexo con rusas o con ucranianas y si hay diferencias, el jenaro hace estragos



Pues mira...su feminidad y su concepto de familia y marido es mil veces mejor en ambas que el de las orcofeminazis que se pasean por la península ibérica con tambores y vestidas de rabanito. La mujer española era tremendamente deseada por su belleza y su fuerte carácter (tipo Nuria Fergo)...y ahora pues no las quieren ni los calvos derroidos....Las ucras que vengan y las rusas no van a tener ningún problema en conseguir un español trabajador y de buen ver. Con no despreciarte como hacen nuestros orcos....ya te tienen conquistado el corazón.


----------



## Seronoser (25 Mar 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> La medida de obligar a comprar la moneda de una dictadura genocida para comprar gas sólo indica que el gobierno nazi de Rusia está desesperado por tener dólares y euros.



Tu culo sí que pide a gritos HEMOAL


----------



## Evangelion (25 Mar 2022)

Aeroflot 26 Rublos, valia más de 60 antes de la invasión (eso sin contar el efeto moneda).
_"Ejque" los COMAC y los Irkut van a ser sustitutos cojonudo de los airbus y boing._


----------



## computer_malfuction (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Michael_Knight (25 Mar 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Si ves algún vídeo del programa La clave se te cae el alma al suelo con la pérdida de nivel y educación que estamos viviendo, liderada por los medios de comunicación.



Entonces siguiendo la argumentación de esta señora la invasión de Ucrania la ha hecho Putin por intereses económicos y no por valores.

¡Jaque mate putinas!


----------



## six six six the number.. (25 Mar 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> La medida de obligar a comprar la moneda de una dictadura genocida para comprar gas sólo indica que el gobierno nazi de Rusia está desesperado por tener dólares y euros.



¿Ya han abierto la bolsa de Moscú o sigue cerrada?


----------



## amcxxl (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## otroyomismo (25 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> + Info?



en otras "culturas" le pegan fuego al neumatico


----------



## John Nash (25 Mar 2022)

Periodistas y editorialistas teledirigidos por USA, al servicio de USA que dictan las políticas de los gobiernos títere:









Putin recibe un cheque diario de la UE. Basta ya


Europa tiene que cortar sus compras de gas, petróleo y carbón a Rusia. Detener esas importaciones tendrá consecuencias económicas, pero no podemos mirar hacia otro lado mientras miles de inocentes son masacrados en Ucrania




elpais.com





No explican como hacer para sustituir el gas y petroleo rusos: que mueran los que tengan de morir de ruina e inanición.


----------



## Yomateix (25 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Jojojo... y este era el "liberal" del Kremlim
> 
> Rusia puede revivir la pena de muerte, dice Medvedev.
> Ahora que Rusia se retiró del Consejo de Europa, afirma que podría comenzar legalmente a ejecutar prisioneros.
> *En Rusia se ha sugerido que los criminales de guerra ucranianos podrían ser ejecutados.*



Pues lo mismo que ya lleva tiempo haciendo Zelensky, con la diferencia de que en este caso se taparán las atrocidades que cometa. Ejemplo más claro, envia a un aliado de su confianza a la mesa de negociaciones con Rusia, se le cruzan los cables y de un dia para otro comienza a ver prorusos por todas partes, decide que es proruso, lo detienen y una vez detenido, sin una sola prueba demostrada, en lugar de encarcelarlo y que pueda demostrar que es inocente, le meten unos tiros. Estamos hablando de una persona que el dia antes era de su confianza y que no era soldado ni había matado a nadie. Nos enteramos porque era imposible no enterarte siendo que estaba en la mesa de negociaciones no podía ser una persona más notoria. Varios alcaldes que se han rendido, para Zelensky no, hay que luchar hasta la muerte aunque esa ciudad/pueblo no tenga opciones ni recursos (con el último civil si es necesario) y quien no lo haga pasa a ser considerado proruso y ya ha amenazado con lo duro que será con quien considere enemigo.....y ha dejado claro que no necesita demostrar que es enemigo para hacer que lo maten. La diferencia es que no saldrá en los medios ni nos enteraremos de las personas a las que ejecute, porque es el "bueno"


----------



## mazuste (25 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Jojojo... y este era el "liberal" del Kremlim
> Rusia puede revivir la pena de muerte, dice Medvedev.
> Ahora que Rusia se retiró del Consejo de Europa, afirma que podría comenzar legalmente a ejecutar prisioneros.
> *En Rusia se ha sugerido que los criminales de guerra ucranianos podrían ser ejecutados.*



Supongo que se referirá a los azovitas. Aunque para eso no hace falta que cambien las leyes en Rusia,
porque, tengo entendido, que en las repúblicas del Donbas si que rige la pena de muerte y, después de
todo, parece que se les juzgará ahí.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (25 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El presidente de Siria nos lo explica



Menudo gazpacho mental que se tiene... no he podido pasar de la mitad.


----------



## Burbujo II (25 Mar 2022)

*URGENTE---->> CORREOS ELECTRÓNICOS DEMUESTRAN EL RESPALDO DE PUTIN A LA EXTREMA DERECHA EUROPEA*


----------



## Harman (25 Mar 2022)

Por evitar daños colaterales. Para evitar dañar las vías que luego les pueden servir.
Lo que entra luego lo bombardean en los almacenes.


----------



## Plutarko (25 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Lamento porque no me cabe todo el mapa. Mariúpol del 21 al 24 de Marzo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 998900



Pero ese mapa esta mal. Berdiansk no esta donde indica la flecha. Ya solo por ese detalle me inspira poca confianza el resto de informacion.


----------



## kelden (25 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Entonces siguiendo la argumentación de esta señora la invasión de Ucrania* la ha hecho Putin por intereses económicos* y no por valores.
> 
> ¡Jaque mate putinas!



Intereses económicos, de seguridad, et...etc... Dónde está el problema? Hombre ... el que piense que lo ha hecho para salvar la familia "tradicional" está muy equivocado.


----------



## Gonzalor (25 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *URGENTE---->> CORREOS ELECTRÓNICOS DEMUESTRAN EL RESPALDO DE PUTIN A LA EXTREMA DERECHA EUROPEA*



Claro, claro...


----------



## kelden (25 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *URGENTE---->> CORREOS ELECTRÓNICOS DEMUESTRAN EL RESPALDO DE PUTIN A LA EXTREMA DERECHA EUROPEA*



Hombre ... si tu financias a un navalny para que toque los cojones en rusia, es normal que los rusos financien a un lepen para que toque los cojones en francia o a un salvini en italia. Incluso a un abascal en España a través de Hazte Oir. Por cierto .... la rata traidora de abascal ha renegado rápidamente de su financiador ....


----------



## arriondas (25 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Periodistas y editorialistas teledirigidos por USA, al servicio de USA que dictan las políticas de los gobiernos títere:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los analistos de Lo País son basura, putitas a sueldo de los anglos. Siempre mirarán por los intereses de sus amos.

Luis Garicano es un ejemplo de lo que digo. Doctorado en la Universidad de Chicago, profesor en la London Business School, catedrático en la London School of Economics... Se ha criado con los anglos, así que siempre tirará para ellos. Porque es uno de ellos. Sus compatriotas le importan una mierda.


----------



## kelden (25 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Claro, claro...



Lo que dice Burbujo es cierto.


----------



## Dylan Leary (25 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Los transportistas convocantes del paro lo mantienen: ''El acuerdo es una migaja''
> 
> 
> El presidente de la plataforma por la defensa del transporte de mercancías por carretera, Manuel Hernández, ha considerado que el acuerdo alcanzado con el Gobierno se traduce en "migajas y propinas" y ha advertido de que el paro continuará hasta que esta plataforma, convocante del mismo, sea...
> ...



En la noticia que he puesto

El Gobierno y el Comité Nacional de Transporte por Carretera -órgano en el que no están incluidos los transportistas que convocaron un paro que se prolonga desde hace once días- han alcanzado un acuerdo esta madrugada que incluye una rebaja de 20 céntimos por litro en el combustible hasta el 30 de junio.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (25 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Hombre ... si tu financias a un navalny para que toque los cojones en rusia, es normal que los rusos financien a un lepen para que toque los cojones en francia o a un salvini en italia. Incluso a un abascal en España a través de Hazte Oir. Por cierto .... la rata traidora de abascal ha renegado rápidamente de su financiador ....



Obviamente no van a financiar a partidos de izquierdas, a ninguno, porque son el Sistema. Acabas de quedar -sin querer, obvio- como el progre que termina reconociendo que "La Ultraderecha" es la única oposición y enmienda que hay a ese Sistema.


----------



## Trajanillo (25 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Nueva normalidad.
Nueva realidad
Nuevo orden
Nueva gobernanza.
No todo lo nuevo es bueno ni todo lo antiguo es malo.


----------



## chemarin (25 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Periodistas y editorialistas teledirigidos por USA, al servicio de USA que dictan las políticas de los gobiernos títere:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Luis Garicano firma esa columna, hombre de Soros en España, y éste sin duda es otro peón del Estado profundo. Es uno de los que cobran de servicios extranjeros, el coronel Pedro Baños no se atrevió a poner nombres y apellidos, pero el caso de Garicano es obvio.


----------



## Zhukov (25 Mar 2022)

Resumen de ayer
La situación en los frentes.









События на Украине за 24 марта


Картина на фронтах на текущий момент Фронт Юг. В Николаевской области относительно спокойно. Российские войска здесь заняли позиционную тактику, особых действий не предпринимается, Николаев блокирован частично. Наносятся методичные серьезные точечные удары по военным объектам. На севере области…




chervonec-001.livejournal.com





Frente Sur. En la zona de Nikolaev es bastante fácil. Las tropas rusas aquí han tomado tácticas de posición, no se están tomando acciones especiales, Nikolaev está parcialmente bloqueado. Se están llevando a cabo ataques metódicos y serios contra objetivos militares. En el norte, tampoco hay zona de operaciones activas, nuestras tropas ocasionalmente "muerden" al enemigo en dirección a Krivoy Rog. Periódicamente en el espacio de los medios de comunicación hay información sobre los "contraataques" de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de Nikolaev, pero no hay evidencia real de esto. Es difícil atacar cuando todo en la parte trasera está explotando.

En Odessa, todo el mundo está esperando el desembarco ruso, que todavía no está allí. En cambio, solo llegadas de baja intensidad. La región de Jersón está bajo el control del ejército ruso, la vida está mejorando allí, el rublo ruso se está introduciendo en circulación.


Al Frente Este.Las cosas más importantes en este momento están sucediendo aquí. En el sur del frente hay un terrible "caldero Mariupol". Allí vemos claramente que la defensa de "Azov" se ha roto. Según los camaradas en el terreno: "Hoy, el regimiento Azov de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania sufrió las mayores pérdidas. Podemos decir que, como una sola unidad, ya no existe.

El 24 de marzo, se supo que el edificio administrativo de Mariupol había sido desocupado. Kadyrov dijo que todo el distrito de Levoberezhny de Mariupol, ubicado en la parte oriental de la ciudad y separado del resto por la zona industrial de Azovstal, también había sido despejado.

En Hulyaypole, la parte ucraniana recibió información no confirmada sobre la captura de Malinovka. En el centro del frente está el Este, de Ugledar a Gorlovka, sin cambios visibles en el mapa, pero el frente se mueve lentamente hacia Kurakhovo. Hay éxitos en la parte de Lugansk del frente, informó la LPR sobre la captura de varios asentamientos. en los accesos a Popasnaya, donde también continúan los combates. En Lisichansk y Severodonetsk, no hay cambios hasta ahora. Feroces batallas han estado ocurriendo en Izyum durante los últimos días. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania transfirieron reservas aquí y trataron de contraatacar. El ataque fue rechazado. El sur de la ciudad de Izyum, donde había una zona fortificada muy seria del enemigo, finalmente fue tomada. Ahora el frente está pasando en el área de la aldea de Kamenka, la intensidad del fuego no disminuye allí. En Kharkov, sin cambios, en las afueras hay artilleros en duelo. Frente Norte. Kiev.


El lado ucraniano informó sobre el contraataque y las grandes victorias en la dirección occidental. Lo que vemos es real. Intensos combates en Bucha, Irpen y al este de Brovar. Luchando en Makarovo. Además, se ha informado de llegadas importantes a la región de Kramatorsk, Slavyansk, Dnipro y Kharkiv. Y de nuevo hoy golpeó el territorio de Rusia, Zhuravlevka sufrió de nuevo. La noticia más ruidosa de hoy es un incendio en el puerto de Berdyansk. El BDK "Saratov" sufrió, los marineros murieron. Lo que lo causó es aún desconocido, hay diferentes versiones: el misil Tochka-U o el sabotaje, pero tampoco se puede excluir la negligencia.


Vale la pena señalar dos noticias militares más importantes para hoy:

- Polonia va a introducir un contingente de" mantenimiento de la paz " de unos 10 mil en las regiones occidentales de Ucrania.

- Nos preguntaste dónde está el Frente Oeste-parece que estará. Segunda noticia: Putin ha aprobado el envío de voluntarios a Ucrania. Ahora cualquiera puede ir al frente.

Los destacamentos de sabotaje de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentaron forzar el río Irpen. Nuestra artillería estaba trabajando intensamente en ellos. Nos encontramos con un video con mercenarios estadounidenses luchando en Lukyanovo. Al final del día, se informó de fuertes llegadas y explosiones en Kiev, así como la voladura de un puente en dirección a Kiev por orden del alcalde de Chernígov.


----------



## Michael_Knight (25 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Intereses económicos, de seguridad, et...etc... Dónde está el problema? Hombre ... el que piense que lo ha hecho para salvar la familia "tradicional" está muy equivocado.



Bueno, eso explícaselo a las putinas que andan por aquí, que se creen que Putin es "mu güeno" y lo ha hecho para salvar a los ucranianos de las garras del fascismo.


----------



## Gonzalor (25 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Lo que dice Burbujo es cierto.



¿De cuándo son esos mails? ¿Y los políticos progres europeos no han perdido el culo por Putin durante estos últimos 20 años?


----------



## vil. (25 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 998899



Tremendo lo del nene este... y porque no nos dice quíen asesoró al abuelete para que convirtiese una simple comisión, que no tenía ningún coste legislativo en España, dado que el abuelete era inimputable en LA DUDA Y LA SOSPECHA de una "alta traición" al recibir un pago de una entidad extranjera... 

Estoy por apostar que el nene ni sabe de lo que eso se trata... 

Y se pone a hablar del tal Putin... limpia las cosas de casa chaval y luego ya limpiarás las del vecino, CRETINO...


----------



## coscorron (25 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



La "nueva normalidad" es una normalidad que no era ni medio normal... De que estamos hablando con la nueva realidad ???


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (25 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los analistos de Lo País son basura, putitas a sueldo de los anglos. Siempre mirarán por los intereses de sus amos.
> 
> Luis Garicano es un ejemplo de lo que digo. Doctorado en la Universidad de Chicago, profesor en la London Business School, catedrático en la London School of Economics... Se ha criado con los anglos, así que siempre tirará para ellos. Porque es uno de ellos. Sus compatriotas le importan una mierda.



Y los "anglos" también le importan una mierda, estará a sueldo de parte de sus élites. Garicano es pro inmigración a muerte, anti Brexit, etc. Ya te digo yo que lo de Rotherham se la suda mucho y que no es precisamente un discípulo de Roger Scruton.


----------



## John Nash (25 Mar 2022)

El Pentágono implicado en el desarrollo de armas biológicas según documentos encontrados en los laboratorios intervenidos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Mar 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Pero ese mapa esta mal. Berdiansk no esta donde indica la flecha. Ya solo por ese detalle me inspira poca confianza el resto de informacion.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 998908



El yanki que lo ha hecho se habrá equivocado al escribirlo o querría explicar otra cosa, ni idea.


----------



## amcxxl (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Xan Solo (25 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Lo más terrible no es lo caro que nos va a salir, sino cómo vamos a acabar...
> 
> Esta guerra se está tomando como un Madrid-Barsa para muchos y no es tal...
> 
> ...



Interesante e imprescindible... pero, si me permite una pequeña diferencia, creo que se olvida del otro coste para Rusia: la reconstrucción. Fíjese lo que le costó a Alemania reabsorver la RDA -y no era precisamente un erial-, imagínese ahora la táctica de "tierra quemada" que usan los ucros. Me sorprendió que al comienzo de la guerra ya tenían claro que había que volar puentes, ¡sus propias infraestructuras! Desde luego, eso sólo lo hacer si te planteas una guerra total.

Así pues, considero que su análisis es muy acertado en casi todo, pero se olvida de los dos actores principales: a EE.UU. no sólo no le cuesta nada, sino que CONSIGUE BENEFICIOS con esta guerra, mientras que a Rusia cada metro cuadrado conseguido, por mucho que sea rico, le va a suponer un coste enorme para "ingerirlo".

Por lo demás, muy interesante su análisis. Gracias. Un pacer leerle.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## damnun_infectum (25 Mar 2022)

En 2021 ya estaba perfeccionando Putin sus misiles anti satélite:


_La OTAN denuncia la "irresponsable" destrucción de un satélite ruso en unas prácticas

El Departamento de Estado estadounidense ha asegurado que Rusia ha destruido con un misil uno de sus propios satélites. Un ensayo balístico que hasta el momento ha dejado "más de 1.500 piezas de basura espacial" desperdigada, que amenaza con hacer peligrar "los intereses de todas las naciones"._

Leer más: La OTAN denuncia la "irresponsable" destrucción de un satélite ruso en unas prácticas


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## manalons (25 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *URGENTE---->> CORREOS ELECTRÓNICOS DEMUESTRAN EL RESPALDO DE PUTIN A LA EXTREMA DERECHA EUROPEA*



Hola Santi...cuánto te hace falta este mes para montar una huelga de camioneros...unta a quien quieras , no hay límites..paga el farlopero.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (25 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Sólo se explica por el odio al ruso inoculado por la OTAN en cerca de 20 años de presencia en ese país.
> Primero se inculca ignorancia y después revisionismo antisocialista a paladas. Han sido programados pese a que aquí no se entiendan las contradicciones que son mero fruto del lavado de cerebro colectivo en Kiev.
> 
> Y no es una exclusividad de Ucrania. En todo occidente se está llevando a cabo ese revisionismo histérico que explica el auge de los nazionalismos neonancys tan descerebrados y contradictorios como allí. Cómo si no explicar la defensa del globalismo otaniano de los supremacistas?



Si los folla putines leyerais algo de historia, entenderiais por que un Judio dice eso sobre Stepan.
El odio a los rusos viene desde el HOLODOMOR con stalin, que mato mas millones de ucranianos que esta guerra. Entonces cuando los nazis entraron en Ucrania y vieron que iban a por los rusos, no es que sus ideas arias etc les importaran una mierda, si no que solamente veian un ejercito que iba contra su enemigo. Y a partir de aqui os cogeis un libro o el google.
Se esta confundiendo Nazismo, con el nacionalismo que se exahcerba siempre cuando tu paiís es invadido por una horda que te quiere arrasar como pueblo, someterte como esclavo.....
Por si alguien no lo sabe Zelensky es Judio.


----------



## Burbujístico (25 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *URGENTE---->> CORREOS ELECTRÓNICOS DEMUESTRAN EL RESPALDO DE PUTIN A LA EXTREMA DERECHA EUROPEA*



La extrema derecha polaca dudo que esté. Esa ultraderecha es la Güena .

Enviat des del meu POCOPHONE F1 usant Tapatalk


----------



## coscorron (25 Mar 2022)

Alemania no pagará gas y petróleo en rublos - UNIAN - Noticias Ultimas

Pues parece que me equivoque ... Creo que el gran apagon al final llega este año porque Alemania no va a pagar el gas en Rublos y Rusia no se lo va a vender en dolares ...


----------



## vil. (25 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es que en realidad esto no es ajedrez, sino póker. Muy bien traído el símil. En el póker, puedes hacerte pasar por mal jugador todo el tiempo, engañando a los contrincantes.



Pero si la estrategia del PERRO LOCO de Biden es algo que se sabía que haría... que lo sabía hasta un tonto a las tres... que se la copiaron a los israelíes... pero COHONES, que los israelies no juegan al PERRO LOCO con los rusos en Siria, que ahí juegan al gato y al ratón... que serán lo que sean los israelies, pero GILIPOLLAS no son...

Sabes lo más trágico de todo... que ya no sabes si realmente quíen dice que juega para ti, nuestros políticos, no están a sueldo de otros y tienen el interés de que perdamos... y mira que no creo en teorías de la conspiración, pero... empiezo a sentirme muy escéptico con respeto de todos y de todo... porque no puede ser o es casi imposible que se sea tan obtuso...


----------



## John Nash (25 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Si los folla putines leyerais algo de historia, entenderiais por que un Judio dice eso sobre Stepan.
> El odio a los rusos viene desde el HOLODOMOR con stalin, que mato mas millones de ucranianos que esta guerra. Entonces cuando los nazis entraron en Ucrania y vieron que iban a por los rusos, no es que sus ideas arias etc les importaran una mierda, si no que solamente veian un ejercito que iba contra su enemigo. Y a partir de aqui os cogeis un libro o el google.
> Se esta confundiendo Nazismo, con el nacionalismo que se exahcerba siempre cuando tu paiís es invadido por una horda que te quiere arrasar como pueblo, someterte como esclavo.....
> Por si alguien no lo sabe Zelensky es Judio.



Bajo la URSS Ucrania vivió el mayor crecimiento económico y demográfico de toda su historia, hasta la caída del muro en 1991. Desde entonces gracias al neoliberalismo y después de 20 años de economía de mercado, han perdido 10 millones de habitantes. Holodomor 2.0.
Las historia no se detiene en las fechas que a uno le interesa. Zelensky es un judío instrumentalizado y lo sabes.


----------



## Dylan Leary (25 Mar 2022)

Chevron dice que puede duplicar la producción de petróleo de Venezuela en apenas meses - World Energy Trade


Los ejecutivos de Chevron llevan meses presionando a la administración Biden para que suavice las sanciones contra Venezuela y así la empresa pueda aumentar la producción en el país, propuesta que ahora está recibiendo una acogida mucho más positiva.




www.worldenergytrade.com







> _Los ejecutivos de Chevron llevan meses presionando a la administración Biden para que suavice las sanciones contra Venezuela y así la empresa pueda aumentar la producción en el país, propuesta que ahora está recibiendo una acogida mucho más positiva._



Ahora el gobierno de Biden está escuchando atentamente a *Chevron*, dicen personas familiarizadas con las conversaciones, que dice que puede ayudar a duplicar la producción de 800.000 barriles diarios de Venezuela en cuestión de meses.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (25 Mar 2022)

Ratero de las juventudes putlerianas que parece salido del holocausto capturado


----------



## Cui Bono (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> De baja?
> 
> O bajo el agua?



Las órdenes son avanzar sí o sí con la desnaksificasión. Ahora avanzan en profundidad. No contábamos con su astusia.


----------



## vil. (25 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Alemania no pagará gas y petróleo en rublos - UNIAN - Noticias Ultimas
> 
> Pues parece que me equivoque ... Creo que el gran apagon al final llega este año porque Alemania no va a pagar el gas en Rublos y Rusia no se lo va a vender en dolares ...



TRILEROS... 

Y dijo algo de las compras diarias, no de las de los contratos, que ahí Rusia seguro que no cambiará una coma... y que ya hace unos meses nada dijo, lo que en su día dijo Putin es que si quier más gas que el que tiene por contrato tendrá que ir a comprarlo a Moscú... 

No dijo nada de los contratos y tampoco que en este caso se refiriese a los contratos o quizás sí...

Pero es que Alemania y Europa TIENEN que comprar más gas que el de los contratos...


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (25 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Bajo la URSS Ucrania vivió el mayor crecimiento de toda su historia, hasta la caída del muro en 1991. Desde entonces gracias al neoliberalismo y después de 20 años de economía de mercado, han perdido 10 millones de habitantes. Holodomor 2.0.
> Las historia no se detiene en las fechas que a uno le interesa. Zelensky es un judío instrumentalizado y lo sabes.



Durante la URSS:


El *Holodomor* (en ucraniano: _Голодомор_; pronunciación: _ɦɔlodɔmɔr_; literalmente: 'matar de hambre'), también conocido como *Genocidio ucraniano* u *Holocausto ucraniano*, es el nombre atribuido a la hambruna que devastó el territorio de la República Socialista Soviética de Ucrania, Kubán, Ucrania Amarilla y otras regiones de la URSS, en el contexto de la colectivización de la tierra emprendida por la URSS, durante los años de 1932-1933, *en la cual habrían muerto de hambre entre 1,5 y 12 millones de personas*.2345 Los archivos secretos desclasificados tras la disolución de la Unión Soviética reflejan un aumento de la mortalidad en 1932 estimado en una tasa adicional a la media de años anteriores de unas 150 000 personas, mientras que 1933 refleja algo más de 1,3 millones de personas –lo que hace un total de unas 1,5 millones de personas fallecidas a consecuencia directa de la hambruna según estos documentos–, si bien desde 1934 tanto la mortalidad como la natalidad descendieron entre el 20 y el 40 % en comparación con la media de los años previos a la hambruna.

Si el Holodomor fue un genocidio, sigue siendo objeto de debate académico, al igual que las causas de la hambruna y la intencionalidad de las muertes.678 Algunos académicos sostienen que la hambruna fue planeada por Stalin para eliminar un movimiento independentista ucraniano.910 Otros sostienen que la hambruna fue una consecuencia del proceso de industrialización soviético.111213


----------



## poppom (25 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Alemania no pagará gas y petróleo en rublos - UNIAN - Noticias Ultimas
> 
> Pues parece que me equivoque ... Creo que el gran apagon al final llega este año porque Alemania no va a pagar el gas en Rublos y Rusia no se lo va a vender en dolares ...



No noticia
Han dicho que están muy enfadados y enfurruñados y que es incumplimiento de contrato pero una de dos, o Putin se desdice o Alemania paga en rublos.
Apagón no va a haber.


----------



## amcxxl (25 Mar 2022)

Gonzalo Lira (@realGonzaloLira) / Twitter

Twitter de Gonzalo Lira que esta en Jarkov, colabora esporadicamente en The Duran, en particular en el tema de Ucrania 

El bombardeo en Kharkov es más o menos el mismo que en los últimos días. Claramente, los rusos solo están esperando el momento.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Las órdenes son avanzar sí o sí con la desnaksificasión. Ahora avanzan en profundidad. No contábamos con su astusia.





Jajajaja mutó a submarino, ya hasta 2066 si tal...luego cambiará a ekranoplano.

Es el plan.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

six six six the number.. dijo:


> ¿Ya han abierto la bolsa de Moscú o sigue cerrada?






Está igual de intervenida que la de Pyongyang, lol.


----------



## Vilux (25 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> TRILEROS...
> 
> Y dijo algo de las compras diarias, no de las de los contratos, que ahí Rusia seguro que no cambiará una coma... y que ya hace unos meses nada dijo, lo que en su día dijo Putin es que si quier más gas que el que tiene por contrato tendrá que ir a comprarlo a Moscú...
> 
> ...



Yo he oido a Putin decir que los contratos se mantendrás en precio y volumen pero se cambiarán a rublos como forma de pago.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (25 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Alemania no pagará gas y petróleo en rublos - UNIAN - Noticias Ultimas
> 
> Pues parece que me equivoque ... Creo que el gran apagon al final llega este año porque Alemania no va a pagar el gas en Rublos y Rusia no se lo va a vender en dolares ...



Putin: ¿No certificais el NordStream y me poneis sanciones?, ¡pues entonces me pagais en rublos el gas y si no os vais a la edad de piedra!.

Esto es una jugada maestra de Putin, porque además les está enseñando a China cómo se hace lo que los chinos están deseando hacer con el yuan y que se pasen por el forro de los huevos las sanciones de los USA.

¡Pues nada!, en Europa nos vamos a la edad de piedra, tal y como quería USA.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (25 Mar 2022)

manalons dijo:


> Hola Santi...cuánto te hace falta este mes para montar una huelga de camioneros...unta a quien quieras , no hay límites..paga el farlopero.



putin apoya a todo lo que desestabilice a la UE, y eso incluye a partidos extremistas y también a indepes como los catalinos o salvini.


----------



## Yomateix (25 Mar 2022)

Hombre a mi lo de los transportistas.....se les está comenzando a ir de las manos (y aprovechando lo de la guerra para intentar llevarse su parte del pastel) la asociación que ha hecho el parón es evidente que le importa más el conseguir protagonismo que los propios caminoneros. Es evidente que Pedro Sánchez y la ministra de transportes han estado lamentables, no les costaba nada sentar a la mesa o al menos contactar con esta plataforma. Como no lo han hecho y esta plataforma quieren aprovechar para llevarse su parte del pastel (de cara al futuro y ser cara visible) no les iba a valer se acordase lo que se acordase.

"Tendría que* bajar el gasoil más de 60 céntimos para que fuera suficient*e"

20 céntimos por parte del gobierno (15 de este y 5 de las gasolineras) más 10 céntimos de Repsol si pagan con la tarjeta Solred. No se que más quieren, una rebaja de 30 céntimos está muy bien. En la tele salió ayer una camionera al que el periodista le preguntó porque no les salían las cuentas y si era porque les pagaban poco por cada viaje, porqué no negociaban directamente un precio mejor con la empresa que contrataba el servicio.

La camionera le dijo que sería lo lógico, pero que en el mundo del transporte se trabajaba de forma ilógica, había muchos intermediarios y ellos no podían llamar a la empresa que necesitaba el camión para negociar el precio, si no que lo hacían intermediarios y al final cuando les llegaba a ellos, solo les llegaba sobre un 15% de lo que se había pagado por ese transporte. Eso no hay por donde cogerlo, intermediarios que solo hacen una llamada llevandose el 75% de lo que se paga por el viaje. Pero que ellos hagan las cosas mal, se ha de pagar entre todos. Y además con una rebaja de al menos 60 céntimos como piden.....algo coherente si, pero no 60 céntimos.


----------



## Plutarko (25 Mar 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


>



Que cachondos, ponen todo azul, hasta Bielorusia y Corea del Norte.  Estos publicistas son unos cachondos.
Ahora la unica oveja negra del mundo es Rusia. Hasta que cambien en el proximo lavado cerebral.


----------



## kelden (25 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿De cuándo son esos mails? ¿Y los políticos progres europeos no han perdido el culo por Putin durante estos últimos 20 años?



Estais tan acostumbraos a acusar a los de Podemos de que los financia el diablo que luego os tomais como un ataque personal que se diga que Putin financia a VOX o Lepen. A mi me da igual, no me parece ni bien ni mal. El sabrá lo que hace.


----------



## John Nash (25 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Durante la URSS:
> 
> 
> El *Holodomor* (en ucraniano: _Голодомор_; pronunciación: _ɦɔlodɔmɔr_; literalmente: 'matar de hambre'), también conocido como *Genocidio ucraniano* u *Holocausto ucraniano*, es el nombre atribuido a la hambruna que devastó el territorio de la República Socialista Soviética de Ucrania, Kubán, Ucrania Amarilla y otras regiones de la URSS, en el contexto de la colectivización de la tierra emprendida por la URSS, durante los años de 1932-1933, *en la cual habrían muerto de hambre entre 1,5 y 12 millones de personas*.2345 Los archivos secretos desclasificados tras la disolución de la Unión Soviética reflejan un aumento de la mortalidad en 1932 estimado en una tasa adicional a la media de años anteriores de unas 150 000 personas, mientras que 1933 refleja algo más de 1,3 millones de personas –lo que hace un total de unas 1,5 millones de personas fallecidas a consecuencia directa de la hambruna según estos documentos–, si bien desde 1934 tanto la mortalidad como la natalidad descendieron entre el 20 y el 40 % en comparación con la media de los años previos a la hambruna.
> ...



Más historia:









La hambruna española que fue borrada de la historia: ¿y si mató más que la guerra?


El historiador español Miguel Ángel del Arco recuerda que los años cuarenta no fueron un periodo de escasez, sino una hambruna en toda regla comparable a las de Grecia, Holanda o Ucrania




www.elconfidencial.com













Gran hambruna irlandesa - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Los inquilinos podían ser desalojados por razones tales como la falta de pago de rentas (que eran altas) o la decisión de un propietario de criar ovejas en lugar de los cultivos de cereales. Un censo realizado en 1841 registró una población de 8.175.124. Un censo inmediatamente después de la hambruna en 1851 contaba 6.552.385, una caída de más de 1,5 millones.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Aeroflot 26 Rublos, valia más de 60 antes de la invasión (eso sin contar el efeto moneda).
> _"Ejque" los COMAC y los Irkut van a ser sustitutos cojonudo de los airbus y boing._




"Boiiiiinnnng" es lo que van a hacer los directivos de Aeroflot, alguno gordo ha huido ya.


----------



## coscorron (25 Mar 2022)

poppom dijo:


> No noticia
> Han dicho que están muy enfadados y enfurruñados y que es incumplimiento de contrato pero una de dos, o Putin se desdice o Alemania paga en rublos.
> Apagón no va a haber.



Es que eso no esta tan claro ahora mismo ... Rusia ya sabe que la van a sustituir como proveedor para Europa por el gas usano y el petroleo venezolano y en esas condiciones pues ya no se deben tener miramientos en aprovechar hasta la última posibilidad de hacer daño.


----------



## kelden (25 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Obviamente no van a financiar a partidos de izquierdas, a ninguno, porque son el Sistema. Acabas de quedar -sin querer, obvio- como el progre que termina reconociendo que "La Ultraderecha" es la única oposición y enmienda que hay a ese Sistema.



La intención de los rusos no es "ayudar a". Es "desestabilizar a". Así que Putin ayuda a quien más posibilidades tiene de desestabilizar. Se la sopla lo que piense el interesado.

Desde luego si consigue que un partido ultraderechista gobierne en un pais tiene garantizada la bronca en ese pais por unos cuantos años. mira como le iba a Ucrania: persecuciones, asesinatos, partidos prohibidos, bronca perpetua ....


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (25 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Durante la URSS:
> 
> 
> El *Holodomor* (en ucraniano: _Голодомор_; pronunciación: _ɦɔlodɔmɔr_; literalmente: 'matar de hambre'), también conocido como *Genocidio ucraniano* u *Holocausto ucraniano*, es el nombre atribuido a la hambruna que devastó el territorio de la República Socialista Soviética de Ucrania, Kubán, Ucrania Amarilla y otras regiones de la URSS, en el contexto de la colectivización de la tierra emprendida por la URSS, durante los años de 1932-1933, *en la cual habrían muerto de hambre entre 1,5 y 12 millones de personas*.2345 Los archivos secretos desclasificados tras la disolución de la Unión Soviética reflejan un aumento de la mortalidad en 1932 estimado en una tasa adicional a la media de años anteriores de unas 150 000 personas, mientras que 1933 refleja algo más de 1,3 millones de personas –lo que hace un total de unas 1,5 millones de personas fallecidas a consecuencia directa de la hambruna según estos documentos–, si bien desde 1934 tanto la mortalidad como la natalidad descendieron entre el 20 y el 40 % en comparación con la media de los años previos a la hambruna.
> ...



Sigue siendo una hambruna 6 veces menor que la provocada por churchill en bengala.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (25 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Más historia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te he respondido con datos negando y probando la falsedad de tu comentario de que el odio al ruso viene de estos 20 años, expliandote como fue durante la URSS con STALIN.
Como buena maquina propagandistica que eres, al no poder rebatirlo te sacas la hambruna irlandesa y la española que no tienen nada que ver en el tiempo, en las causas ni en lo que atañe.
La PROPAGANDA RUSA es una herramienta desde la IIWW bien engrasada, no como los tanques y demas armamento belico que es basura. En esto tengo que reconocer que todos los que trabajan al unisono con el guion que se manda desde el kremlin cada dia es impecable.


----------



## poppom (25 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Es que eso no esta tan claro ahora mismo ... Rusia ya sabe que la van a sustituir como proveedor para Europa por el gas usano y el petroleo venezolano y en esas condiciones pues ya no se deben tener miramientos en aprovechar hasta la última posibilidad de hacer daño.



La desconexión con Rusia significa el MadMax porque las infraestructuras y cantidades que pueden aportar los sustitutos aún no están listas.
Si Rusia exige ya el pago en rublos, Alemania pagará. La alternativa es que es el MadMax real. Si se tratase de desconectar a una economía bananera como la hezpañola lo dudaría, pero Alemania no dejará de pagar hasta que lo que le entre desde Argelia + su capacidad de licuado USANO o Qatarí sea suficiente. Y para eso queda.
Bastante ha tragado Alemania con lo del Nordstream2 y la destrucción del sueño europeo.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (25 Mar 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Que cachondos, ponen todo azul, hasta Bielorusia y Corea del Norte.  Estos publicistas son unos cachondos.
> Ahora la unica oveja negra del mundo es Rusia. Hasta que cambien en el proximo lavado cerebral.



Y Cuba, Irán, Venezuela, China... ¿el escudo antimisiles no era contra Irán?


----------



## lasoziedad (25 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> no crees que en la crisis que tenemos los británicos las van a pasar canutas, mas que europia



Si les va mal ya tendrán trato preferente del amo, por los servicios prestados.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (25 Mar 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> Sigue siendo una hambruna 6 veces menor que la provocada por churchill en bengala.



Hay 3 genocidios reconocidos en el mundo, el holodomor uno de ellos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Mar 2022)

No se está comentando o no lo estoy leyendo. En Mariupol habían 15.000 unidades ucras entre batallones nazis y tropas regulares.
Esa pérdida de unidades es un desastre táctico...


----------



## Bartleby (25 Mar 2022)

Cuidado con él


----------



## Gonzalor (25 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Estais tan acostumbraos a acusar a los de Podemos de que los financia el diablo que luego os tomais como un ataque personal que se diga que Putin financia a VOX o Lepen. A mi me da igual, no me parece ni bien ni mal. El sabrá lo que hace.



¿Hay alguna duda de que Venezuela e Irán han financiado a Podemos? ¿Hay alguna CERTEZA de que Rusia haya financiado a VOX? PUES A CALLAR.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (25 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Hay 3 genocidios reconocidos en el mundo, el holodomor uno de ellos.



Reconocidos por quién, por ti?  ha habido bastantes más de 3 genocidios en la historia.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (25 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> La intención de los rusos no es "ayudar a". Es "desestabilizar a". Así que Putin ayuda a quien más posibilidades tiene de desestabilizar. Se la sopla lo que piense el interesado.



Obvio, y quien puede desestabilizar, es el que ataca lo estable con éxito, y lo que es estable es el Sistema. 

Puedes seguir reconociendo el asunto, que la derecha más dura -aún así muy blanda- de Europa Occidental es la única que supone una enmienda parcial al Sistema, y que la Izquierda no lo supone porque la Izquierda YA es el Sistema. 

Ya llevas dos mensajes en los que lo haces, prueba con un tercero cambiando otra vez las palabras, que va a seguir siendo lo mismo.


----------



## Trajanillo (25 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Alemania no pagará gas y petróleo en rublos - UNIAN - Noticias Ultimas
> 
> Pues parece que me equivoque ... Creo que el gran apagon al final llega este año porque Alemania no va a pagar el gas en Rublos y Rusia no se lo va a vender en dolares ...



Ahora se va a demostrar quien tiene más cojones, si Putin se hecha para atrás queda como el culo, si Alemania sigue en sus trece se van a cagar vivos pero serán consecuentes con sus gilipolleces.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Mar 2022)

Estos mapas están muy bien hechos, que tienen algo de retraso y/o sesgo de información porque son de un yanki con datos de OTAN y Ukra. Lo interesante par mí son los nombres de los batallones en conflicto, con posiciones.

Sievierodonestk


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> La intención de los rusos no es "ayudar a". Es "desestabilizar a". Así que Putin ayuda a quien más posibilidades tiene de desestabilizar. Se la sopla lo que piense el interesado.
> 
> Desde luego si consigue que un partido ultraderechista gobierne en un pais tiene garantizada la bronca en ese pais por unos cuantos años.





A lo que ayudan las pocas o ningunas luces de los perceptores de la ayuda, ultrasures mononeuronales que terminan de la mano de Willys Toledos, tal es la empanada mental.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (25 Mar 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> Reconocidos por quién, por ti?  ha habido bastantes más de 3 genocidios en la historia.



son reconocidos como un genocidio por los gobiernos de Australia, Argentina, Georgia, Estonia, Lituania, Canadá, Italia, Polonia, Estados Unidos y Hungría


----------



## Rafl Eg (25 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Puercochenko admite que hay centros de entrenamiento de la OTAN dentro de Ucrania
> 
> 
> Poroshenko en vivo en la televisión alemana 'Misiles de crucero rusos atacaron un centro de entrenamiento de la OTAN dentro de #Ucrania'
> ...



Impagable que reconozcan lo de los centros de entrenamiento de manera oficial. Y ya lo han admitido varios:

- El Secretario General de la OTAN admitió ayer mismo que durante los últimos años la OTAN ha entrenado a "decenas de miles de soldados" ucranianos.
- El ex-presidente Poroshenko reconoce que en Ucrania hay Centros de Entrenamiento de la OTAN (desde hace años, lógicamente, antes de iniciarse la intervención rusa)

Lo dicho, Ucrania tras el golpe del 2014 ha sido una gran base de Operaciones de la OTAN. No es ninguna hipótesis o teoría de la "propaganda rusa", lo han reconocido los principales responsables.


----------



## amcxxl (25 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Durante la URSS:
> 
> 
> El *Holodomor* (en ucraniano: _Голодомор_; pronunciación: _ɦɔlodɔmɔr_; literalmente: 'matar de hambre'), también conocido como *Genocidio ucraniano* u *Holocausto ucraniano*, es el nombre atribuido a la hambruna que devastó el territorio de la República Socialista Soviética de Ucrania, Kubán, Ucrania Amarilla y otras regiones de la URSS, en el contexto de la colectivización de la tierra emprendida por la URSS, durante los años de 1932-1933, *en la cual habrían muerto de hambre entre 1,5 y 12 millones de personas*.2345 Los archivos secretos desclasificados tras la disolución de la Unión Soviética reflejan un aumento de la mortalidad en 1932 estimado en una tasa adicional a la media de años anteriores de unas 150 000 personas, mientras que 1933 refleja algo más de 1,3 millones de personas –lo que hace un total de unas 1,5 millones de personas fallecidas a consecuencia directa de la hambruna según estos documentos–, si bien desde 1934 tanto la mortalidad como la natalidad descendieron entre el 20 y el 40 % en comparación con la media de los años previos a la hambruna.
> ...




Holodomor, significa "hambruna" que en relaidad quiere decir escasez de alimentos por una sequia prolongada, que es lo que paso en Europa oriental y Asia Central en 1932-1933

Hubo mas mortalidad en Rusia y Kazajstan que en Ucrania. Mortalidad quiere decir que estadisticamente murio mas gente que años anteriores(los mas debiles como ancianos, enfermos,,,) no que murieran todos anorexicos de inanicion

en la parte de Ucrania que estaba ocupada por Polonia en esos años tambien hubo mas mortalidad, lo mismo que en Hungria y otros paises limitrofes

el significado de "genocidio" contra los "ucraniacos" es un invento de la epoca de Ronald Reagan que fue inoculado a partir de la Perestroika por agencias occidentales para provovar el nazionalismo antiruso (evidentemente el propio concepto de genocidio juridicamente aparece a raiz de Nuremberg en 1946)

en la epoca de los años 30, el "periodista", en realidad agente britanico, Robert Conquest se invento un monton de mentiras e incluso colocaba fotos falsas de otros lugares para desacreditar a la URSS, la propaganda anglosajona antirrusa data de la epoca de Catalina la Grande
de lo que no hablan los ingleses es del terrorismo de la UPA OUN que ellos mismos financiaron y que agravo la situacion de crisis alimentaria

los ingleses son los que han genidiciado cientos de millones de personas en los 5 continentes y achacan a los demas sus propios delitos como en que se tira un pedo y culpa a los demas


----------



## kelden (25 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Obvio, y quien puede desestabilizar, es el que ataca lo estable con éxito, y lo que es estable es el Sistema.
> 
> Puedes seguir reconociendo el asunto, que la derecha más dura -aún así muy blanda- de Europa Occidental es la única que supone una enmienda parcial al Sistema, y que la Izquierda no lo supone porque la Izquierda YA es el Sistema.
> 
> Ya llevas dos mensajes en los que lo haces, prueba con un tercero cambiando otra vez las palabras, que va a seguir siendo lo mismo.



   Lo único que grantiza VOX es BRONCA. El sistema va a seguir intacto. O vais a ir a tocarle los cojones a los botines?


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (25 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Pero si los "moros" de Al-Andalus eran en su mayoría descendientes de los campesinos hispanorromanos que se convirtieron en masa al Islam.



Habla usted de los muladíes pero durante el emirato y el califato el poder en Córdoba estuvo en manos de los descendientes de árabes, sirios y yemeníes y tenían un ejército profesional precisamente por eso...por ser una minoría que oprimía a una mayoría de autóctonos..., los muladíes lógicamente nunca estuvieron de acuerdo con ese estatus secundario y ésto explica episodios como la sublevación de Omar ben Hafsún y la formación del estado muladí de los Banu Qasi en el valle del Ebro... 





__





Omar ben Hafsún - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













Banu Qasi - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Y muchos hispanorromanos huyeron al norte durante la invasión y no fueron pocos, los primeros walíes incluso promulgaron leyes expropiando las propiedades de los que huían....Asturias no habría podido resistir sin ese refuerzo demográfico.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (25 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Lo único que grantiza VOX es BRONCA. El sistema va a seguir intacto. O vais a ir a tocarle los cojones a los botines?



Y ya vas tres. Los follavacunas no dabais para mucho antes de pincharos, después ya directamente ni para pienso


----------



## pgas (25 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Si los folla putines leyerais algo de historia, entenderiais por que un Judio dice eso sobre Stepan.
> El odio a los rusos viene desde el HOLODOMOR con stalin, que mato mas millones de ucranianos que esta guerra. Entonces cuando los nazis entraron en Ucrania y vieron que iban a por los rusos, no es que sus ideas arias etc les importaran una mierda, si no que solamente veian un ejercito que iba contra su enemigo. Y a partir de aqui os cogeis un libro o el google.
> Se esta confundiendo Nazismo, con el nacionalismo que se exahcerba siempre cuando tu paiís es invadido por una horda que te quiere arrasar como pueblo, someterte como esclavo.....
> Por si alguien no lo sabe Zelensky es Judio.




y qué tiene que ver la religión o el origen de Zelensky con ná. Israel es el 'estado judío' y el país con más nazis por metro cuadrado del mundo, aunque no tiene nada que ver con la religión judía sino con la idelogía sionista,









Capítulo V - Oposición judía al sionismo


Desde el mismo momento del surgimiento del movimiento sionista nació un virulento conflicto entre los principios del judaísmo y el nacion...




nazismosionismo.blogspot.com


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Es que eso no esta tan claro ahora mismo ... Rusia ya sabe que la van a sustituir como proveedor para Europa por el gas usano y el petroleo venezolano y en esas condiciones pues ya no se deben tener miramientos en aprovechar hasta la última posibilidad de hacer daño.





Eso es imposible, Putin ha puesto unas bacterias en el gas usando y el petróleo venezolano, es un genio.

Según se intenten utilizar en Europa, detonará la caldera o el coche.


Lo han dicho en RT y en Burbuja, que son mu listos.


PD lo de Venezuela sería un puntasssso.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (25 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Holodomor, significa "hambruna" que en relaidad quiere decir escasez de alimentos por una sequia prolongada, que es lo que paso en Europa oriental y Asia Central en 1932-1933
> 
> Huno mas mortalidad en Rusia y Kazajstan que en Ucrania. Nortalidad quiere decir que estadisticamente murio mas gente (los mas debiles como ancianos) no que murieran todos anorexicos
> 
> ...



*Holodomor[editar]*
Artículo principal: _Holodomor_
Durante la hambruna soviética de 1932-1933 que afectó a Ucrania, Kazajistán y algunas regiones densamente pobladas de Rusia, la escala de muerte más alta fue en Ucrania. Los eventos son conocidos como Holodomor y son reconocidos como un genocidio por los gobiernos de Australia, Argentina, Georgia, Estonia, Lituania, Canadá, Italia, Polonia, Estados Unidos y Hungría. La hambruna fue causada por la confiscación de toda la cosecha en 1933 de Ucrania, Kazajistán, Kubán (una región densamente poblada en Rusia), y otras partes de la Unión Soviética, dejando a los campesinos con muy poca comida para alimentarse. Como resultado, nueve millones de personas murieron, incluyendo siete millones de ucranianos, un millón de personas provenientes del norte del Cáucaso y un millón de otros lugares.230 El historiador americano Timothy Snyder escribió "de 3.3 millones de ciudadanos soviéticos (la mayoría ucranianos) murieron de hambre deliberadamente por culpa del gobierno de la Ucrania Soviética en 1932-1933".231


Campesinos hambrientos en las calles de Járkov, 1933.
Adicionalmente, la requisición de cultivos y ganado en la RSS de Ucrania, toda la comida fue confiscada por las autoridades soviéticas. La entrada de cualquier tipo de ayuda o comida a Ucrania estaba prohibida. La administración ucraniana de Yuschenko reconoció el Holodomor como un acto de genocidio y presionó a los gobiernos internacionales para que lo reconocieran como tal.232 Este movimiento fue rechazado por el gobierno ruso y por algunos miembros del parlamento ucraniano, especialmente los comunistas. Una corte ucraniana declaró culpables a Iósif Stalin, Viacheslav Mólotov, Lázar Kaganóvich, Stanislav Kosior, Pável Póstyshev, Vlas Chubar y Méndel Jatayévich por el genocidio, el 13 de enero de 2010.233234 Es por eso, que a finales del año 2010, la posición oficial del gobierno ruso fue que realmente existió una hambruna, pero no un genocidio étnico;232 el expresidente ucraniano Víktor Yanukóvich, apoyó esta posición.235236 Una sentencia del 12 de enero de 2010, emitida por la Corte de Apelación de Kiev, declaró a los líderes soviéticos como culpables del "genocidio en contra del grupo nacional ucraniano en 1932-1933, a través de la creación artificial de condiciones de vida destinadas a la destrucción parcial."237


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)

Nuevo mantra en España, sus políticos y TV:

Camioneros: extrema derecha

Ucranianos: pobres sin armas


----------



## John Nash (25 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Te he respondido con datos negando y probando la falsedad de tu comentario de que el odio al ruso viene de estos 20 años, expliandote como fue durante la URSS con STALIN.
> Como buena maquina propagandistica que eres, al no poder rebatirlo te sacas la hambruna irlandesa y la española que no tienen nada que ver en el tiempo, en las causas ni en lo que atañe.
> La PROPAGANDA RUSA es una herramienta desde la IIWW bien engrasada, no como los tanques y demas armamento belico que es basura. En esto tengo que reconocer que todos los que trabajan al unisono con el guion que se manda desde el kremlin cada dia es impecable.



Reductio ad russiam propaganda y Stalin. Ese es el eje de la propaganda otaniana que nos vuelve a llevar a la guerra. Y es más eficaz que la rusa por la superioridad en control de medios y su simpleza en una sociedad cada vez ignorante de su historia reciente. 

Si hay que sacar a los godos se sacan y punto. Y nos olvidamos de Corea, Vietnam, Chile, Irak, Afganistán, Siria... y todos sus millones de sacrificados en nombre de la libertad de pillaje.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Habla usted de los muladíes pero durante el emirato y el califato el poder en Córdoba estuvo en manos de los descendientes de árabes, sirios y yemeníes y tenían un ejército profesional precisamente por eso...por ser una minoría que oprimía a una mayoría de autóctonos..., los muladíes lógicamente nunca estuvieron de acuerdo con ese estatus secundario y ésto explica episodios como la sublevación de Omar ben Hafsún y la formación del estado muladí de los Banu Qasi en el valle del Ebro...



No exactamente. La mayoría de la población musulmana era de origen autóctona porque no hubo ninguna invasión demográfica, sino simplemente una conquista militar.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Hay alguna duda de que Venezuela e Irán han financiado a Podemos? ¿Hay alguna CERTEZA de que Rusia haya financiado a VOX? PUES A CALLAR.





FollaVox con el culo en llamas.


Además, eres un ingenuo, los silencios de los Voxeros en la intimidad claman al cielo...como buenos follaReichs, el Putin se la pone gordisima.


----------



## kelden (25 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Y ya vas tres. Los follavacunas no dabais para mucho antes de pincharos, después ya directamente ni para pienso



Cuál es el cambio sistémico? Linchar negros?   Porque otra cosa no se me ocurre después de oiros ....


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## otroyomismo (25 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Bueno, eso explícaselo a las putinas que andan por aquí, que se creen que Putin es "mu güeno" y lo ha hecho para salvar a los ucranianos de las garras del fascismo.



No, Putin es simplemente menos hdlgp que otros hdlgp que si van de "mu güenos"


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Mar 2022)

Al final reconquistan Kherson según esto...


----------



## El_Suave (25 Mar 2022)

poppom dijo:


> La desconexión con Rusia significa el MadMax porque las infraestructuras y cantidades que pueden aportar los sustitutos aún no están listas.
> Si Rusia exige ya el pago en rublos, Alemania pagará. La alternativa es que es el MadMax real. Si se tratase de desconectar a una economía bananera como la hezpañola lo dudaría, pero Alemania no dejará de pagar hasta que lo que le entre desde Argelia + su capacidad de licuado USANO o Qatarí sea suficiente. Y para eso queda.
> Bastante ha tragado Alemania con lo del Nordstream2 y la destrucción del sueño europeo.



Pero es que el Mad Max es la alternativa buscada desde el principio.

La OTAN ha decidido guerra y habrá guerra. Alemania al decir que no pagará en rublos ya está en modo guerra. Ellos han decidido no pagar, ni en rublos ni en takas bangladesíes, por los recursos de los que ya intentaron apropiarse por la fuerza en 1941 y fracasaron entonces.

Supongo que ahora esperan no fracasar, con USA como aliada, aunque a estos animales alemanes no son de aprender las lecciones para mucho tiempo.


----------



## _nadie_ (25 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Cuidado con él



Con dos cojones. En la puta mierda supuesto mundo libre que nos están ofreciendo estos últimos años, lo digo sinceramente y como no inoculado, como me gustaría poder irme a vivir ahí, visto lo visto, a peor no puede ser. 








Corea del Norte rechaza las vacunas y endurece las medidas anticovid


Kim Jong Un, ordenó a los funcionarios que emprendan una campaña de prevención de epidemias más estricta "a nuestro estilo"




www.noticias-ahora.com


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (25 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Reductio ad russiam propaganda y Stalin. Ese es el eje de la propaganda otaniana que nos vuelve a llevar a la guerra. Y es más eficaz que la rusa por la superioridad en control de medios y su simpleza en una sociedad cada vez ignorante de su historia reciente.
> 
> Si hay que sacar a los godos se sacan y punto. Y nos olvidamos de Corea, Vietnam, Chile, Irak, Afganistán, Siria... y todos sus millones de sacrificados en nombre de la libertad de pillaje.



Simplemente te dije que el odio y el no querer saber nada de Rusia es más profundo, viene de muy lejos, un sistema politico, de vida que no quieren ver ni en pintura.
Antiguas Republicas sovieticas que estan en la UE no quieren saber nada, les va mejor.
Quizás si en Rusia hubiera otros dirigentes y otra educación en las escuelas les iria diferente. Esta claro que occidente no es perfecto, pero mejor que Rusia tiene que serlo.


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Por fín un mapa con los despliegues, los tipos de unidades y su tamaño.


----------



## peñadelaguila (25 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Ladren perros.. mariupol ha sido liberada...!!!



Dile a tu jefe en Moscú o Ekateriburgo, o donde coño estés, que la traducción ha fallado, que no te dé los 0,25€ o lo que cobres....
Si acaso sería " que ladren los perros", frase que en español carece de sentido alguno aplicado a lo que dices, y bueno "liberada", deberías decir si acaso "controlada por el invasor". Claro que a lo mejor eres un bot y entonces te puede ir igualmente a la m.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (25 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> No exactamente. La mayoría de la población musulmana era de origen autóctona porque no hubo ninguna invasión demográfica, sino simplemente una conquista militar.



Claro, esos eran los muladíes pero siempre estuvieron marginados como intentaba explicar, cualquiera que repase un poco en profundidad la historia de la España musulmana se puede dar cuenta de ésto, que es un hecho que siempre se ha silenciado por la historiografía oficial, incluso en tiempos de Franco que presumía de llevarse bien con los moros, ojo.......


----------



## Gonzalor (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> FollaVox con el culo en llamas.
> 
> 
> Además, eres un ingenuo, los silencios de los Voxeros en la intimidad claman al cielo...como buenos follaReichs, el Putin se la pone gordisima.



Que te follen, PIOJOSO.


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)

Al principio me daba asco ver a Zelensky ahora me sale la carcajada sin querer sólo con verlo, como Echenique


----------



## otroyomismo (25 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Más historia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Hambruna en Bengala de 1943 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Mar 2022)

Las fuerzas de ocupación rusas dispararon contra una unidad militar cerca del Dnieper. El ejército ruso lanzó un ataque con misiles.

Esto fue informado por RBC-Ucrania con referencia al jefe de Dnepropetrovsk OVA Valentina Reznichenko .

"Una noche alarmante. Dos ataques con misiles en una unidad militar en las afueras del Dniéper", dijo el jefe de la región.

El impacto causó graves daños. Los rescatistas están trabajando en el sitio, desmantelando los escombros y buscando personas


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Que te follen, PIOJOSO.



Piojosos tus obreros de ultraderecha.


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)

Biden no para de amenazar con que si usan armas químicas. Cuántas veces van a anunciarlo? Quieren otro 11S 11M y culpar a otros

Que ya os conocemos


----------



## coscorron (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Eso es imposible, Putin ha puesto unas bacterias en el gas usando y el petróleo venezolano, es un genio.
> 
> Según se intenten utilizar en Europa, detonará la caldera o el coche.
> 
> ...



EEUU acaba de decir que puede enviar a la UE 15 bmc adicionales este año y en total se importa de Rusia 155 bcm .. Incluso si la UE consigue, cosa bastante dudosa, eliminar la depedencia del gas en 66 % que es a lo que han comprometido siguen necesitando 55 bcm que no pueden obtener de ninguna parte ... Crisis y hambre es a donde nos lleva la decisión alemana. Esto hace solamente un mes que acaba de empezar y ya tenemos inflación a doble dígito en la mayoría de los productos de primera necesidad ...






Estamos hablando 1,81/1,60 = 13 % ... Esto es la ruina y hacía donde nos lleva la UE pero es que el desabastecimiento directamente nos lleva a pasar hambrunas y ver a gente morir y yo no quiero morir para que un hijo puta de las USA haga negocios con su gas. Tu puedes hacer lo que quieras pero yo desde luego prefiero vivir bien y tranquilo. Cuando la inflación no importe porque lo que va a faltar es comido no papeles para comprarla que crees que va a pasar??


----------



## amcxxl (25 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> *Holodomor[editar]*
> Artículo principal: _Holodomor_
> Durante la hambruna soviética de 1932-1933 que afectó a Ucrania, Kazajistán y algunas regiones densamente pobladas de Rusia, la escala de muerte más alta fue en Ucrania. Los eventos son conocidos como Holodomor y son reconocidos como un genocidio por los gobiernos de Australia, Argentina, Georgia, Estonia, Lituania, Canadá, Italia, Polonia, Estados Unidos y Hungría. La hambruna fue causada por la confiscación de toda la cosecha en 1933 de Ucrania, Kazajistán, Kubán (una región densamente poblada en Rusia), y otras partes de la Unión Soviética, dejando a los campesinos con muy poca comida para alimentarse. Como resultado, nueve millones de personas murieron, incluyendo siete millones de ucranianos, un millón de personas provenientes del norte del Cáucaso y un millón de otros lugares.230 El historiador americano Timothy Snyder escribió "de 3.3 millones de ciudadanos soviéticos (la mayoría ucranianos) murieron de hambre deliberadamente por culpa del gobierno de la Ucrania Soviética en 1932-1933".231
> 
> ...



a mi no me pongas cortas y pegas de mierda payaso

esa es la basura que se distribuye en occidente, en Rusia si dices eso te parten la cara y probablemente te metas en problemas legales
el Departamento de Estado se preocupa desde hace decadas de financiar miles de libros y publicaciones falsas en si guerra de propaganda, por no hablar de la escoria de wikipedia

hasta las fotos que colocaba en la epoca Robert Conquest en los periodicos occidentales eran falsas algunas sacadas de la habrunas provocadas por los propios occidentales

esta perfectamente documentado como el poder central sovietico mando toda la ayuda que pude en cuanto tuvo conocimiento, las zonas rurales estaban de facto incomunicadas, no habia television ni telefono. Rusia no es como Soria, es infinitamente mas grande

ademas los terroristas de la UPA financiados por occidente e infiltrados desde la parte de ucrania en manos de los polacos. de dedicaban a quemar cosechas, graneros con las reservas de grano, establos con los animales de tiro, envenenar pozos etc.... a veces incluso disfrazados de guardias del NKVD


----------



## computer_malfuction (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## computer_malfuction (25 Mar 2022)

A ver si entendemos de qué va todo ésto.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (25 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Germany’s Scholz rejects Putin’s rubles-for-gas demand
> 
> 
> Putin’s move is viewed as an attempt to bolster his flagging currency and evade Western sanctions.
> ...



No deja de ser gracioso que el bufon aleman hable ahora de respeto de los contratos cuando han cerrado de forma unilateral cuentas corrientes rusas. 
deben estar muy desesperados
¿Quien manda en negociudad?


----------



## Von Rudel (25 Mar 2022)

No se puede hacer una guerra economica a un país continente que es el 1 exportador de materias primas del mundo, tanto minerales como naturales.


Por eso en la guerra fría no se les paso por la cabeza mater sanciones a la URSS.


----------



## John Nash (25 Mar 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Hambruna en Bengala de 1943 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Destaco:

Al día de hoy, es más claro el papel que desempeñó Winston Churchill, el Primer Ministro británico de la época. En respuesta a una petición urgente del Secretario de Estado para la India, Leo Amery y Wavell para que liberara reservas de alimentos para la India, Churchill le envió un telegrama preguntando que, si la comida era tan escasa, por qué Gandhi no había muerto todavía. Durante el mandato de Churchill, Gran Bretaña, dueña de Irak desde el Tratado de Sèvres tras la I Guerra Mundial, ante una rebelión de iraquíes y kurdos había utilizado la privación de alimentos como represalia, junto al gaseado de población civil, que supuso el asesinato de más de 10.000 personas. *El mismo Churchill declaró en el Parlamento Británico: “No entiendo este rechazo sobre el uso de las armas químicas. Definitivamente hemos adoptado la posición en la Conferencia de Paz de argumentar a favor de las armas de gas como una forma permanente de la guerra (…) Estoy totalmente a favor del uso de gas venenoso contra tribus incivilizadas*.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Simplemente te dije que el odio y el no querer saber nada de Rusia es más profundo, viene de muy lejos, un sistema politico, de vida que no quieren ver ni en pintura.
> Antiguas Republicas sovieticas que estan en la UE no quieren saber nada, les va mejor.
> Quizás si en Rusia hubiera otros dirigentes y otra educación en las escuelas les iria diferente. Esta claro que occidente no es perfecto, pero mejor que Rusia tiene que serlo.








A ver, que yo me entere.



Entonces, durante la Guerra Fría, no eran los de la parte "nuestra" los que saltaban hacia la parte prosovietica?


Ah, pensé que sí, que todo el mundo intentaba acceder a aquél Edén de libertades y bienestar...por como aquí lo cuenta la follarrusada...


----------



## Andr3ws (25 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Por fín un mapa con los despliegues, los tipos de unidades y su tamaño.



Alguien tiene la leyenda de los iconos del mapa. ¿Que significa cada uno?


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Nuestro amigo Marsupia, buenos días valiente reportero de guerra


----------



## computer_malfuction (25 Mar 2022)

El turco dice que hay principios de acuerdo.


----------



## six six six the number.. (25 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Gonzalo Lira (@realGonzaloLira) / Twitter
> 
> Twitter de Gonzalo Lira que esta en Jarkov, colabora esporadicamente en The Duran, en particular en el tema de Ucrania
> 
> El bombardeo en Kharkov es más o menos el mismo que en los últimos días. Claramente, los rusos solo están esperando el momento.



Eso está a 30 kms de la frontera con Rusia, si un mes después siguen bombardeando nos podemos hacer una idea de las trolas que nos están contando sobre la flamante conquista rusa.


----------



## Bartleby (25 Mar 2022)

Escucho a mucha gente diciendo que la guerra de Ucrania está durando mucho. Como si la guerra de Ucrania fuera lo único que está en el tablero, aquí hay un tema de dimensiones enormes. Nos dirigimos a una confrontación que cambiará el mundo, de aquí saldremos con un sistema nuevo, un orden mundial nuevo. No lo digo yo, lo dicen los protagonistas.











BlackRock's Larry Fink says Ukraine war marks end of globalization


Boss of $10tn asset manager warns about inflation as companies reconfigure supply chains




asia.nikkei.com


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 998955
> 
> 
> Al final reconquistan Kherson según esto...



Según otras fuentes es falso y es Nikolaev la que está bloqueada por 3 zonas.
No sé que creer la verdad...


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (25 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> a mi no me pongas cortas y pegas de mierda payaso
> 
> esa es la basura que se distribuye en occidente, en Rusia si dices eso te parten la cara y probablemente te metas en problemas legales
> el Departamento de Estado se preocupa desde hace decadas de financiar miles de libros y publicaciones falsas en si guerra de propaganda, por no hablar de la escoria de wikipedia
> ...



A que viene esa hostilidad??? lo de payaso???
Te he insultado yo a ti? ahora viene cuando me cago en tu puta madre y me pones en el ignore como todos los follaputines???

Como te podrás imaginar ese cuento que se nota salida de la propaganda rusa, de que los polacos iban a quemar graneros.... 
como todo lo de ahora de operacion especial, desnacificar, laboratorios biologicos, ...

Me suena igual


----------



## Kreonte (25 Mar 2022)

[


John Nash dijo:


> Bajo la URSS Ucrania vivió el mayor crecimiento económico y demográfico de toda su historia, hasta la caída del muro en 1991. Desde entonces gracias al neoliberalismo y después de 20 años de economía de mercado, han perdido 10 millones de habitantes. Holodomor 2.0.
> Las historia no se detiene en las fechas que a uno le interesa. Zelensky es un judío instrumentalizado y lo sabes.



Pues sería a costa de sus vecinos, pregúntale a los rusos, rumanos, polacos, letones, etc., si quieren volver a ser soviéticos. 

Después de un período de adaptación van como motos. A Ucrania le ha matado no estar aún dentro del mercado común. Menudos bichos hubiesen sido de haber entrado manteniendo su moneda.


----------



## Casino (25 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> a mi no me pongas cortas y pegas de mierda payaso
> 
> esa es la basura que se distribuye en occidente, en Rusia si dices eso te parten la cara y probablemente te metas en problemas legales
> el Departamento de Estado se preocupa desde hace decadas de financiar miles de libros y publicaciones falsas en si guerra de propaganda, por no hablar de la escoria de wikipedia
> ...




"en Putinia si dices eso te parten la cara y probablemente te metas en problemas legales"


Eso es lo que os pone cachondos a los de la "libertad de expresión", que bien, ¿eh?


Todo occidente debería hacer lo mismo con vosotros, pero tenemos que aguantar vuestras chorradas múltiples veces cada día.




"terroristas de la UPA infiltrados disfrazados de guardias del NKVD"

Están ustedes completamente podridos.
Los de la NKVD eran hermanitas de la caridad que llevaban comida y medicinas a las ancianitas desvalidas.
Que se lo pregunten a Andrés Nin. Ah, no, que hace tiempo que no puede responder.





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> EEUU acaba de decir que puede enviar a la UE 15 bmc adicionales este año y en total se importa de Rusia 155 bcm .. Incluso si la UE consigue, cosa bastante dudosa, eliminar la depedencia del gas en 66 % que es a lo que han comprometido siguen necesitando 55 bcm que no pueden obtener de ninguna parte ... Crisis y hambre es a donde nos lleva la decisión alemana. Esto hace solamente un mes que acaba de empezar y ya tenemos inflación a doble dígito en la mayoría de los productos de primera necesidad ...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 998961
> 
> ...



Más vale 3 años jodidos y resto libres de gitanos extorsionadores invasores .

Dónde hay que firmar?


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


> El turco dice que hay principios de acuerdo.



Lógico, faltan nazis que mandar al matadero. El ejército está desertando en masa. Solo les queda Simo haya, Fígaro y compañía...pero ni están ni se les espera


----------



## I. de A. (25 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Más historia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Durante la guerra, en la zona roja se pasó hambre, por la política destructora de la economía y de la producción empleada, por parte de los dirigentes; mientras que en la zona nacional funcionaba relativamente bien. Después de la guerra, hubo que compartir lo que había con la zona esquilmada y arruinada.

"Me ha impresionado el enorme peso que tuvo en el lado republicano la falta de comida, y lo importante que puede ser que la gente pase hambre. El Gobierno realizó una política muy estricta de control de precios, que terminó por ser muy gravosa. Los campesinos, y no hay que olvidar que se trataba de un país fundamentalmente agrícola, tenían miedo de las fuerzas republicanas. Al principio de todo, y con los afanes colectivizadores de las fuerzas revolucionarias, sufrieron muchos robos o tuvieron que aceptar por sus productos una serie de cupones que valían muy poco. Así que, poco a poco, simplemente ocultaron lo que tenían o lo consumieron. La moneda republicana no valía nada y, además, se controlaban los precios. Dejó de haber estímulos para la producción y escasearon los víveres. La gente empezó a pasar hambre. Hubo más robos y numerosas deserciones."

"Los insurgentes _(los nacionales)_ pagaban bien a los campesinos, que su moneda tenía valor y, sobre todo, que respetaron la propiedad privada. Y eso dio mucha confianza a los campesinos. Incluso durante la batalla de Teruel, los propios informes militares republicanos dan noticia, alarmados, de los saqueos de sus tropas. Lo peor es que esos saqueos les hacían perder un tiempo valiosísimo para la propia campaña."

"Incluso entre las fuerzas más revolucionarias, fueron muy pocos los que estaban realmente convencidos. Fue una minoría que tuvo muy poco peso en la guerra. De hecho, muchos de los que tenían carné lo tenían por afán de supervivencia, porque con él las cosas les resultaban más fáciles. En una guerra, sin embargo, no sólo cuentan las batallas. También cuentan los frentes en calma. Y la República perdió la guerra, en gran medida, por el hambre. La gente empezó a desertar y se impuso el derrotismo."

Michael Seidman.

*"La República perdió la guerra por el hambre"*
En <i>A ras de suelo</i> (Alianza), el historiador estadounidense Michael Seidman (Philadelphia, 1959) ofrece una visión diferente de la Guerra Civil




elpais.com

"La década de los años 30 concluyó en España en un contexto verdaderamente dificil, con valores de renta per capita propios del siglo XIX, una economía parcialmente destruida, graves dificultades de aprovisionamiento exterior y amenaza de guerra mundial. A pesar de esta situación de partida, la década de los años 40 presenta, contrariamente a lo que solía pensarse, un balance claramente positivo: la mejora del bienestar fisico más importante de nuestra reciente historia, un crecimiento económico similar al de los años 20 y, tras evitar la intervención en el conflicto europeo, recuperar el peso económico de España en Europa y situarlo en un valor equiparable al promedio del tercio de siglo anterior a nuestra guerra":



I. de A. dijo:


> *Revisión de la economía española en los años 40*


----------



## otroyomismo (25 Mar 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Alguien tiene la leyenda de los iconos del mapa. ¿Que significa cada uno?



no se si te refieres a algo asi. Es simbologia OTAN


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> No se puede hacer una guerra economica a un país continente que es el 1 exportador de materias primas del mundo, tanto minerales como naturales.
> 
> 
> Por eso en la guerra fría no se les paso por la cabeza mater sanciones a la URSS.



Jajajaja

Claro, en la Guerra Fría había ese grado de comercio con la URSS.


Toooontos. Muuuu tontos.


----------



## arriondas (25 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> EEUU acaba de decir que puede enviar a la UE 15 bmc adicionales este año y en total se importa de Rusia 155 bcm .. Incluso si la UE consigue, cosa bastante dudosa, eliminar la depedencia del gas en 66 % que es a lo que han comprometido siguen necesitando 55 bcm que no pueden obtener de ninguna parte ... Crisis y hambre es a donde nos lleva la decisión alemana. Esto hace solamente un mes que acaba de empezar y ya tenemos inflación a doble dígito en la mayoría de los productos de primera necesidad ...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 998961
> 
> ...



En el Financial Times han dicho que si se reemplaza el petróleo ruso por otros, el barril se puede ir este año a 250 dólares. Con el gas sería tres cuartas partes de lo mismo. No serían capaces de sustituirlo, y para colmo el gas licuado es menos eficiente que el ruso. En ambos casos es pagar más por menos. Y eso sin entrar en cuestiones como la baja calidad del petróleo venezolano, lo que encarece aún más el precio de los combustibles.

Creo que no hace falta mencionar las consecuencias de esa subida, tú lo has dicho.


----------



## visaman (25 Mar 2022)

bueno si dejamos de dar paguitas multiculturales desmontamos todo el entramado del jenaro y nos convertimos en un Narcopais a lo mejor nos salvamos y todo


----------



## loquesubebaja (25 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> a mi no me pongas cortas y pegas de mierda payaso
> 
> esa es la basura que se distribuye en occidente, en Rusia si dices eso te parten la cara y probablemente te metas en problemas legales
> el Departamento de Estado se preocupa desde hace decadas de financiar miles de libros y publicaciones falsas en si guerra de propaganda, por no hablar de la escoria de wikipedia
> ...



Leasé Hambruna Roja de Anne Applebaum, y luego me viene a volver a negar el HOlodomor o porque a los rusos les está pasando en Ucrania lo que era lo más lógico que les pasase: el rechazo de una pobalción equivalente a España a integrarse con los que sólo vienen a por sus recursos naturales y su producción agrícola. El libro es de 2019, editorial Debate y está diponible gratuitamente por la red.

Por supuesto usted puede negar lo que quiera, pero la realidad es la que es. También hay malnacidos que niegan el holocausto judío.


----------



## tomcat ii (25 Mar 2022)

Los ucranianos lo pagarán caro pero esto es bueno para el mundo, como lo fué la caida del muro de Berlín y la desintegración de la URSS.

Venezuelas, Iranes y demás ya se van arrimando al árbol que más cobija, cuando rusia pase de tener el pib de España a tener el de Tanzania tendrán que dejar de financiar mierdas como porremos, los indepes catalanes y cuba entre otros.

En fin, si putín fuera de la CIA habría hecho un trabajo magnífico.


----------



## damnun_infectum (25 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Chevron dice que puede duplicar la producción de petróleo de Venezuela en apenas meses - World Energy Trade
> 
> 
> Los ejecutivos de Chevron llevan meses presionando a la administración Biden para que suavice las sanciones contra Venezuela y así la empresa pueda aumentar la producción en el país, propuesta que ahora está recibiendo una acogida mucho más positiva.
> ...



Esto es lo que se conoce vulgarmente como *BESA HUEVOS* a la americana. Ahora resultará que Maduro es maravilloso, y que Ábalos es un héroe nacional por reunirse con su hermana en secreto para tratar el asunto con anterioridad a la guerra.

Ya falta que Biden le meta la lengua por el orificio anal, o le preste su hermoso culo.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Lógico, faltan nazis que mandar al matadero. El ejército está desertando en masa. Solo les queda Simo haya, Fígaro y compañía...pero ni están ni se les espera



Sí, y por detrás le vende drones, jajajaj.

Ajedrez turco.


----------



## John Nash (25 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> [
> 
> 
> Pues sería a costa de sus vecinos, pregúntale a los rusos, rumanos, polacos, letones, etc., si quieren volver a ser soviéticos.
> ...



Ni Rusia quiere volver a ser soviética. No se trata de eso. Tenéis el cerebro lavado.
Pero estamos hablando de Historia y de que esos pueblos fueron liberados por la URSS del exterminio nazi en nombre del espacio vital y de la superioridad de la raza aria y que ahora la otan y sus influencers manipulan a esos pueblos contra Rusia. La Rusia de hoy.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> Esto es lo que se conoce vulgarmente como *BESA HUEVOS* a la americana. Ahora resultará que Maduro es maravilloso, y que Ábalos es un héroe nacional por reunirse con su hermana en secreto para tratar el asunto con anterioridad a la guerra.
> 
> Ya falta que Biden le meta la lengua por el orificio anal, o le preste su hermoso culo.





A que joooode.


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Mar 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Alguien tiene la leyenda de los iconos del mapa. ¿Que significa cada uno?



Esto es de un juego de tablero pero sirve:


----------



## keylargof (25 Mar 2022)

Como está el ánimo hoy entre los tarados mentales follaputins? Alguien necesita diazepán?


----------



## amcxxl (25 Mar 2022)

six six six the number.. dijo:


> Eso está a 30 kms de la frontera con Rusia, si un mes después siguen bombardeando nos podemos hacer una idea de las trolas que nos están contando sobre la flamante conquista rusa.



Rusia tiene bloqueadas las ciudades princupales, en especial Kiev, Jarjov y Nikolayev-Odessa

eso sirve para INMOVILIZAR los nucleos mas importantes de tropas de reserva ucranianas y que no puedan acudir a reforzar Donbass

una vez liquidado el grueso del ejercito ucro en Donbass (15 a 20 dias mas) iran dando su merecido a los que quede de la escoria ucra


----------



## JOS1378 (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## JOS1378 (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## frangelico (25 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Rusia tiene bloqueadas las ciudades princupales, en especial Kiev, Jarjov y Nikolayev-Odessa
> 
> eso sirve para INMOVILIZAR los nucleos mas importantes de tropas de reserva ucranianas y que no puedan acudir a reforzar Donbass
> 
> una vez liquidado el grueso del ejercito ucro en Donbass (15 a 20 dias mas) iran dando su merecido a los que quede de la escoria ucra



Una cosa curiosa de Ucrania es que el río con ese sistema de embalses tan brutal genera una frontera natural de difícil franqueo. Los puentes o embalses son las únicas zonas de paso y son contadas . Eso hace que sea difícil meter nada desde la parte occidental salvo por esos pocos puntos. Tal como está hecho, con una docena de puntos impides totalmente el paso de un lado a otro del país


----------



## keylargof (25 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> esos pueblos fueron liberados por la URSS


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Mar 2022)

¿Pero el tamaño de las unidades ucranianas?, no termino de creer la pérdida de iniciativa rusa aquí.


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Sí, y por detrás le vende drones, jajajaj.
> 
> Ajedrez turco.



Forero que lleva años en burbuja y todavía no se entera que Turquía es pura rata traidora que tiene 2 caras


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Como está el ánimo hoy entre los tarados mentales follaputins? Alguien necesita diazepán?





En otros casos te diría "están en fase de negación".

Pero en este, no van a salir de sus cuentos chinos nunca.

Para unas risas están más que bien, si no existieran, habría que inventarlos.

Cada Ayuntamiento debe ser responsable de poner unos cuantos para solaz de los ciudadanos.


----------



## amcxxl (25 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> A que viene esa hostilidad??? lo de payaso???
> Te he insultado yo a ti? ahora viene cuando me cago en tu puta madre y me pones en el ignore como todos los follaputines???
> 
> Como te podrás imaginar ese cuento que se nota salida de la propaganda rusa, de que los polacos iban a quemar graneros....
> ...



no solo quemar graneros, echar hongos en las reservas de grano para que se pudrieran

en Cuba, ademas de intentar asesinar a Fidel Castro, mandaban plagas de hongos o bacterias para joderles las cosechas a ver si se morian de hambre o habia una revuelta contra el gobierno

los anglos siempre han actuado asi, armas quimicas,napalm, agente naranja, armas nucleares....
son unos hijos de puta sin escrupulos ni respeto por la vida humana

son absolutamente racistas con todos los demas e incuso a su propia poblacion la han machacado cuando han querido

y si, payaso de mierda, poner un corta y pega de wikipedia es una falta de respeto que no te tolero ni a ti a ni ningun cuñado mamaracho del foro


----------



## Trollaco del copón (25 Mar 2022)

Otra explosión en Espantopol; lo relata El Coco (mayor nivel que letrina 3, la secta etc.)


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 998996



Sus bolsillos fueron aligerados en favor de los de la nomenklatura, quiso decir.


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


>



En Jarkov ya no hay Nazis de Sector o Azov. Los que dicen que el ejército Ucro no es nazi se les acaba el poco crédito que tienen ya.

Violar niños
Secuestrar niños
Matar niños

Que queda?


----------



## aurariola (25 Mar 2022)

poppom dijo:


> La desconexión con Rusia significa el MadMax porque las infraestructuras y cantidades que pueden aportar los sustitutos aún no están listas.
> Si Rusia exige ya el pago en rublos, Alemania pagará. La alternativa es que es el MadMax real. Si se tratase de desconectar a una economía bananera como la hezpañola lo dudaría, pero Alemania no dejará de pagar hasta que lo que le entre desde Argelia + su capacidad de licuado USANO o Qatarí sea suficiente. Y para eso queda.
> Bastante ha tragado Alemania con lo del Nordstream2 y la destrucción del sueño europeo.



El pago en rublos es algo asi como obligar a alemania a tomar partido, o estas con USA y te jodes y revientas tu economia e industria como me jodo yo o te mantienes medianamente neutral en la guerra.


----------



## visaman (25 Mar 2022)

los clásicos siempre vuelven

Cartilla_de_racionamiento_España_1945-1024x683.jpg (1024×683) (origenes.online)


----------



## keylargof (25 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> a mi no me pongas cortas y pegas de mierda payaso
> 
> esa es la basura que se distribuye en occidente, en Rusia si dices eso te parten la cara y probablemente te metas en problemas legales
> el Departamento de Estado se preocupa desde hace decadas de financiar miles de libros y publicaciones falsas en si guerra de propaganda, por no hablar de la escoria de wikipedia
> ...



Al loro a este pedazo de mierda con patas que dice que el holodomor fue culpa de occidente y que los soviéticos hicieron lo posible por ayudar a revertir la situación.


----------



## otroyomismo (25 Mar 2022)

loquesubebaja dijo:


> Leasé Hambruna Roja de *Anne Applebaum*, y luego me viene a volver a negar el HOlodomor o porque a los rusos les está pasando en Ucrania lo que era lo más lógico que les pasase: el rechazo de una pobalción equivalente a España a integrarse con los que sólo vienen a por sus recursos naturales y su producción agrícola. El libro es de 2019, editorial Debate y está diponible gratuitamente por la red.
> 
> Por supuesto usted puede negar lo que quiera, pero la realidad es la que es. También hay malnacidos que niegan el holocausto judío.



Esta señora es furibundamente anticomunista. Hay que tenerlo en cuenta.


----------



## Mongolo471 (25 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Hay alguna duda de que Venezuela e Irán han financiado a Podemos? ¿Hay alguna CERTEZA de que Rusia haya financiado a VOX? PUES A CALLAR.



Solo a Monedero, creador del engendro junto al resto, por 400k que yo sepa, del resto ni recuerdo, pero desapareció como quien le chasquea los dedos a una rata.
A VOX, comunistas iraníes, pero ni puta idea si es verdad.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (25 Mar 2022)

Los ucras empujan en Mykolaiv y en el noreste de Kiev, los rusos continúan cercando Járkov y Sumy.


----------



## coscorron (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Más vale 3 años jodidos y resto libres de gitanos extorsionadores invasores .
> 
> Dónde hay que firmar?



Firma por tí, a mi y a mi familia no nos han preguntado si queremos pasar hambre y prefiero mil veces que Europa dependa de Rusia a que dependa de los americanos que ya esta claro que no tienen demasiados ideales en nada. En caso de necesidad nos venderían rapidamente al mejor postor o tranquilamente se arriesgarían a que hubiera otra nueva guerra en Europa como ya estan haciendo.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (25 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> no solo quemar graneros, echar hongos en las reservas de grano para que se pudrieran
> 
> en Cuba, ademas de intentar asesinar a Fidel Castro, mandaban plagas de hongos o bacterias para joderles las cosechas a ver si se morian de hambre o habia una revuelta contra el gobierno
> 
> ...



Ahora son más sutiles, y echan polonio en el te.

Si te jode los corta pegas, Ajo y agua, o la salida facil de los follaputines, el ignore. Yo me tengo que tragar tus fotos y pies de mensaje absurdos que molestan en el seguimiento del hilo a todos en general tanto de un bando como de otro y me jodo y me aguanto.
Te lo digo para que te hagas idea de que pides que no se te moleste cuando tu eres más incordio. Ya es sabido por todos que esos pies de mensaje con videos y fotos estropean la calidad del hilo y del foro en general.
Y lo dicho valiente de teclado, eres retard, y tus exigencias me las paso por el arco del triunfo. Como muestra uno de los tantos crimenes de guerra perpetrados por los Rusos cobardemente.

*La masacre de Katyń[editar]*
La *masacre de Katyn*, también conocida como la *masacre del bosque de Katyn* (del polaco _zbrodnia katyńska_, literalmente 'crimen de Katyń'), fue la ejecución en masa de ciudadanos polacos (muchos de ellos oficiales del ejército, hechos prisioneros de guerra) por la NKVD durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial.1 En el curso de la masacre, aproximadamente de 15.0002 a 22.0003 polacos fueron ejecutados en tres lugares de ejecución masiva del 3 de abril al 19 de mayo de 1940, durante la ocupación de una parte de Polonia por parte de la Unión Soviética.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Firma por tí, a mi y a mi familia no nos han preguntado si queremos pasar hambre y prefiero mil veces que Europa dependa de Rusia a que dependa de los americanos que ya esta claro que no tienen demasiados ideales en nada. En caso de necesidad nos venderían rapidamente al mejor postor o tranquilamente se arriesgarían a que hubiera otra nueva guerra en Europa como ya estan haciendo.





Se hará lo que la mayoría decida, igual que yo me jodo con otras decisiones que no me gustan.


----------



## frangelico (25 Mar 2022)

Es que aquellos enmarronaban, que es lo sano.


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Mar 2022)

_La planta siderúrgica de Azov sólo puede abastecerse desde esos dos puentes, por lo que dudo que Azov tenga todavía mucha presencia allí, y si es así, están atrapados.
Las fuerzas de la RF DPR se acercan a la zona desde el este y el oeste_


----------



## vil. (25 Mar 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Yo he oido a Putin decir que los contratos se mantendrás en precio y volumen pero se cambiarán a rublos como forma de pago.



Pues si es así, peor para todos... imagino que esos contratos tendrán la moneda en qué pagar, pero DADO el precio que tienen fijado es el que pagar importa menos... el problema gordo es las compras que no están bajo contrato, que son bastante más caras...

La ruptura de los contratos por parte de europa sería como un nuevo tiro en el pié... en principio mejor dejarlos correr, dado el precio en que se hicieron...

Es que el tío tiene todas las putas bazas y nosotros vivimos de creer que tenemos algunas... DESASTROSO...


----------



## loquesubebaja (25 Mar 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Esta señora es furibundamente anticomunista. Hay que tenerlo en cuenta.



¿Es anticomunista por sus cojones morenos, por algo que ella tiene en la sangre, o porque sus investigaciones históricas (y no rebatidas con datos, y confirmadas por otros muchos) no coinciden con las tesis comunistas? 

Leasé el libro y luego me cuenta. 

Yo no estoy para debatir con niños o gente desinformada, y esa estrategia comunista ya me la conozco muy bien (hagasé una idea, yo hace más de cuarenta años era comunista y esas milongas ya me las conozco, afortunadamente luego me nació la razón y el sentido común).


----------



## keylargof (25 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> no solo quemar graneros, echar hongos en las reservas de grano para que se pudrieran
> 
> en Cuba, ademas de intentar asesinar a Fidel Castro, mandaban plagas de hongos o bacterias para joderles las cosechas a ver si se morian de hambre o habia una revuelta contra el gobierno
> 
> ...



Creo que lo hemos encontrado, el mayor tarado mental del foro, oligofrenia dura. 

Este es el resultado de ser virgen con 40 años


----------



## EGO (25 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 999003
> 
> 
> Los ucras empujan en Mykolaiv y en el noreste de Kiev, los rusos continúan cercando Járkov y Sumy.



Los rusos van a quedar embolsados al oeste del Dnieper una vez tengan que replegarse hasta Kherson.

La defensa obstinada de Mariupol les esta detrayendo muchos recursos.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Mar 2022)

loquesubebaja dijo:


> Yo no estoy para debatir con niños o gente desinformada, y esa estrategia comunista ya me la conozco muy bien (hagasé una idea, yo hace más de cuarenta años era comunista y esas milongas ya me las conozco, afortunadamente luego me nació la razón y el sentido común).



Vaya, no serás amigo del enano de Teruel, ¿verdad?


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Pues si es así, peor para todos... imagino que esos contratos tendrán la moneda en qué pagar, pero DADO el precio que tienen fijado es el que pagar importa menos... el problema gordo es las compras que no están bajo contrato, que son bastante más caras...
> 
> La ruptura de los contratos por parte de europa sería como un nuevo tiro en el pié... en principio mejor dejarlos correr, dado el precio en que se hicieron...
> 
> Es que el tío tiene todas las putas bazas y nosotros vivimos de creer que tenemos algunas... DESASTROSO...





Las bazas las tenemos nosotros porque somos muchos más, mucho más listos, y con mucho mejores amigos que ellos.

Basta de tragarse alardes gitaniles.


----------



## John Nash (25 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 998996



Interpreto que los polacos, rumanos y demás pueblos del Este fueron de vacaciones a los campos de exterminio:









Campo de exterminio - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Honkler (25 Mar 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Los ucranianos lo pagarán caro pero esto es bueno para el mundo, como lo fué la caida del muro de Berlín y la desintegración de la URSS.
> 
> Venezuelas, Iranes y demás ya se van arrimando al árbol que más cobija, cuando rusia pase de tener el pib de España a tener el de Tanzania tendrán que dejar de financiar mierdas como porremos, los indepes catalanes y cuba entre otros.
> 
> En fin, si putín fuera de la CIA habría hecho un trabajo magnífico.



El que va a tener un pib similar a Tanzania es España, al paso que vamos


----------



## Yomateix (25 Mar 2022)

El que iba de gran mercenario a por el que iban a ir los Rusos por su dilatada experiencia en cobate cuando era....un funcionario del ayuntamiento aburrido que quería da sentido a su vida. Ya tiene algo que contar a sus nietos, objetivo cumplido. Lo estaba pasando mal en la cárcel.....y ha pasado unos días, aún puede dar gracias después de hacerse múltiples fotos con armas y soldados Ucranianos e ir de gran soldado. Esta gente se cree que es un juego....luego pasa lo que pasa.

*Queda en libertad el jubilado español detenido en Ucrania por las tropas rusas*
Una fuente cercana al exfuncionario valenciano confirma a ABC que se encuentra en buen estado y que ha sido excarcelado tras su arresto en una manifestación contra la invasión del Kremlin

Según han podido avanzar fuentes cercanas al entorno del exfuncionario valenciano a *ABC*, este jueves un emisario negoció con el ejército ruso la liberación de Mariano de la cárcel de la comisaría de Kherson, ciudad ubicada al sur de Ucrania a la orilla del mar Negro y junto al río Dniéper. 

En declaraciones a este periódico, su amigo *Julio Suárez*, también residente en Kherson durante varios años, afirmó que «Mario -como lo conocen en Ucrania- no lo estaba pasando nada bien en la cárcel», donde por su pasado ligado a las milicias de este país «le estarían *intentando sacar información*» y «minando tanto mental como psicológicamente». 

El pasado 7 de marzo, el propio Mariano reconocía a *ABC *su *voluntad de continuar en Ucrania *«pasara lo que pasara». Llegó a decirles a sus hijos en repetidas ocasiones que «el papá sabe cómo cuidarse», mientras atendía a los soldados de este país en su defensa contra las tropas rusas. 

Pese a fotografiarse en diferentes ocasiones con soldados ucranianos y con todo un arsenal de armas, Mariano se definía como «un amante de la paz, el bienestar y el futuro de las familias».


----------



## otroyomismo (25 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Esto es de un juego de tablero pero sirve:



mola mas la alemana de la WWII, pero es mucho mas cryptica (pero con muchisima mas info), tambien de un wargame


----------



## amcxxl (25 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Al loro a este pedazo de mierda con patas que dice que el holodomor fue culpa de occidente y que los soviéticos hicieron lo posible por ayudar a revertir la situación.



pedazo de mierda eres tu

hubo una fuerte sequia que duro casi dos años y por eso hubo menos cosecha
en zonas alejadas y pobremente comunicadas era un problema

que los cerdos de Bandera se infiltraban desde polonia y saboteaban los pozos graneros cosechas etc... esta mas que documentado, como tambien lo estan las medidas que el poder sovietico tomo cuando pudo reaccionar
de hecho muchos de los condenados a muerte en epoca de Stalin era gentuza de esta de Bandera y similares, terroristas a sueldo polaco aleman o ingles

tambien se olvidan en occidente de la hambruna que provoco el Terror Blanco y los intervencionistas occidentales en el Volga en 1921 con su Tierra quemada


en España el ejercito español al que mi abuelo pertenecio en los 40 tambien atacaba y saqueaba en Sierra Morena a la poblacion haciendose pasar por maquis, por eso mi anuelo se salio, le repugnaba lo hijos de puta que sois los fascistas


----------



## keylargof (25 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Interpreto que los polacos, rumanos y demás pueblos del Este fueron de vacaciones a los campos de exterminio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si liberas para volver a subyugar no se llama liberar, ya tu sabe


----------



## Satori (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Se hará lo que la mayoría decida, igual que yo me jodo con otras decisiones que no me gustan.



Cuando haya referendum para preguntar directamente al pueblo, hablamos.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Si liberas para volver a subyugar no se llama liberar, ya tu sabe



Así es, es un traspaso de esclavos.


----------



## Yomateix (25 Mar 2022)

*Hungría responde a Zelenski que no dejará pasar armas para Ucrania por su país*
El Gobierno húngaro ha retirado que no dejará pasar armas para *Ucrania* por su territorio porque no quiere involucrarse en la *guerra*, después de que anoche el líder ucraniano, *Volodimir Zelenski*, preguntará en la reunión de la Alianza por qué Hungría impide el transporte de material bélico.

Kovács reiteró que Hungría no quiere involucrarse en la guerra, por lo que no permitirá que se transporte armas letales por el país hacia *Ucrania* y recalcó que "*cerrar los grifos del petróleo y del gas significaría que las familias húngaras pagarían el precio de la guerra*".


----------



## Mongolo471 (25 Mar 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> mola mas la alemana de la WWII, pero es mucho mas cryptica (pero con muchisima mas info), tambien de un wargame



Qué informaciones más curiosas os sacáis


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Cuando haya referendum para preguntar directamente al pueblo, hablamos.




Jajajaja para esto sí que hace falta un referéndum.

Ya ya.

Jodeos.


----------



## otroyomismo (25 Mar 2022)

loquesubebaja dijo:


> ¿Es anticomunista por sus cojones morenos, por algo que ella tiene en la sangre, o porque sus investigaciones históricas (y no rebatidas con datos, y confirmadas por otros muchos) no coinciden con las tesis comunistas?
> 
> *Leasé el libro y luego me cuenta.*
> 
> Yo no estoy para debatir con niños o gente desinformada, y esa estrategia comunista ya me la conozco muy bien (hagasé una idea, yo hace más de cuarenta años era comunista y esas milongas ya me las conozco, afortunadamente luego me nació la razón y el sentido común).



me he leido y tengo todos los libros de la susodicha, asi como bastantes cosas de Conquest (por citar a otro del mismo palo)

Cuando esta señora se dedique a contar las barbaridades de los otros (por ejemplo, la hambruna de Bengala, la segunda guerra de Irak) me planteare su neutralidad.

Esta muy bien lo de contar que malos son los otros pero a los mios ni los toques.

Una cosa no quita a la otra.


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## vil. (25 Mar 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Interesante e imprescindible... pero, si me permite una pequeña diferencia, creo que se olvida del otro coste para Rusia: la reconstrucción. Fíjese lo que le costó a Alemania reabsorver la RDA -y no era precisamente un erial-, imagínese ahora la táctica de "tierra quemada" que usan los ucros. Me sorprendió que al comienzo de la guerra ya tenían claro que había que volar puentes, ¡sus propias infraestructuras! Desde luego, eso sólo lo hacer si te planteas una guerra total.
> 
> Así pues, considero que su análisis es muy acertado en casi todo, pero se olvida de los dos actores principales: a EE.UU. no sólo no le cuesta nada, sino que CONSIGUE BENEFICIOS con esta guerra, mientras que a Rusia cada metro cuadrado conseguido, por mucho que sea rico, le va a suponer un coste enorme para "ingerirlo".
> 
> Por lo demás, muy interesante su análisis. Gracias. Un pacer leerle.



A EE.UU. le va en esto el imperio y su ejército... el dolar es la moneda de intercambio global, cada transacción tiene implementado una pequeña tasa, que aunque no veamos existe por la cual quienes la usamos pagamos por ella, ya sea su deflación o inflación, financiando sin verlo todo el tinglado que ha montado el Tio Sam... con la burbuja y lo que ello conllevo el asunto se fue de madre... simplemente no hay forma de pagar el gasto que genera EE.UU. y sus ciudadanos... tanto China como Rusia en su día ofrecieron a EE.UU. en la crisis del ladrillo los derechos de giro, un método por el cual la moneda de cambio serían esos derechos y el dolar tendría un peso si mal no recuerdo del 25%... eso en los análisis más optimistas suponía que EE.UU. iría a impagos y a partir de ahí una reestructuración a la Unión Soviética, pero de un calado nunca visto... EE.UU. dijo NO, que cada palo aguantase su vela...

Los rusos por su parte no juegan esta guerra SOLO por su SALVACION como nación... su negocio es el gas y los recursos... Ucrania tanto estratégicamente como en el area de recursos es un gran negocio... no debemos olvidar que China lleva invertidos amplios dividendos, si mal no recuerdo en compra de tierras y Rusia casi seguro les ha prometido que no sólo mantendrá esas compras, sino ampliará dichas compras...

Al final aquí que nadie se lleve a engaños... todo es negocio...


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)

Por cierto se ven muchos árboles cortados por la mitad en los vídeos de Mariupol, pero no se ve corte de motosierra. Son de metralla de helicópteros y compañía?


----------



## JOS1378 (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Yomateix (25 Mar 2022)

Y EEUU sigue haciendo negocio a costa de todos los Europeos vendiendo el gas al menos un 40% más caro que el Ruso, todo sea porque se beneficie la economía de EEUU.....a costa de la de los Europeos que si se mueren de frio o no llegan a fin de mes es lo de menos mientras EEUU se pueda llevar su parte del pastel. Acuerdo por 8 años, no se vayan a arreglar las cosas de aquí a un año y EEUU no pueda seguir sacando dinero a los Europeos. Todo sea por el bien de EUU que es lo que importa Zelensky.

*La UE cierra un acuerdo con EEUU para aumentar en 15.000 bcm el suministro de gas natural licuado*
La *Unión Europea* ha cerrado un acuerdo con Estados Unidos en base al cual EEUU suministrará 15.000 millones de metros cúbicos al mercado comunitario para *reducir la dependencia de los combustibles fósiles rusos*, según han anunciado la presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen y el presidente de Estados Unidos, *Joe Biden* en una comparecencia de prensa.

La Comisión Europea se ha comprometido a adquirir *50.000 millones de metros cúbicos de gas natural licuado *estadounidense de aquí al 2030, en virtud de un acuerdo pensado para reducir la fuerte dependencia energética que la UE tiene de* Rusia*.

*EEUU aspira a aumentar un 66% las exportaciones de gas a la UE por la guerra en Ucrania*
El presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, se ha comprometido a hacer todo lo posible para aumentar un 66% las exportaciones de* gas natural licuado* (GNL) a la UE en apoyo de los esfuerzos del bloque para desprenderse de los *hidrocarburos rusos* tras la *guerra en Ucrania*.


----------



## LIRDISM (25 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Pero el tamaño de las unidades ucranianas?, no termino de creer la pérdida de iniciativa rusa aquí.



Además la brigada acorazada que se ve arriba creo que la 17 , ya intentó un asalto directo a Kherson, ya defendió Mikolayv y ahora está en el norte, debe ser ya una unidad con bastante desgaste, veo que hay brigadas nuevas respeto al principio pero no son muchas fuerzas y cada contragolpe puede ser un desgaste que de momento asumen porque no tienen sus vías de suministro agotadas pero el ejercito ucraniano grande esta en el este y esta desabastecido.


----------



## LIRDISM (25 Mar 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Y EEUU sigue haciendo negocio a costa de todos los Europeos vendiendo el gas al menos un 40% más caro que el Ruso, todo sea porque se beneficie la economía de EEUU.....a costa de la de los Europeos que si se mueren de frio o no llegan a fin de mes es lo de menos mientras EEUU se pueda llevar su parte del pastel. Acuerdo por 8 años, no se vayan a arreglar las cosas de aquí a un año y EEUU no pueda seguir sacando dinero a los Europeos. Todo sea por el bien de EUU que es lo que importa Zelensky.
> 
> *La UE cierra un acuerdo con EEUU para aumentar en 15.000 bcm el suministro de gas natural licuado*
> La *Unión Europea* ha cerrado un acuerdo con Estados Unidos en base al cual EEUU suministrará 15.000 millones de metros cúbicos al mercado comunitario para *reducir la dependencia de los combustibles fósiles rusos*, según han anunciado la presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen y el presidente de Estados Unidos, *Joe Biden* en una comparecencia de prensa.
> ...



joder hasta los más de 200.000 millones que le aporta Rusia aun falta.


----------



## EGO (25 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> pedazo de mierda eres tu
> 
> hubo una fuerte sequia que duro casi dos años y por eso hubo menos cosecha
> en zonas alejadas y pobremente comunicadas era un problema
> ...



¿Reescribiendo la historia ya de buena mañana despues de 2 carajillos?

Al final resulta que el holodomor fue culpa de Franco.

Fijate que cosas....


----------



## arriondas (25 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> joder hasta los más de 200.000 millones que le aporta Rusia aun falta.



Pagar más por menos. Europa pone la cama.


----------



## Albion (25 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


>



No se podía saber...


----------



## otroyomismo (25 Mar 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Qué informaciones más curiosas os sacáis



OT:
cualquier wargamero te puede inundar el hilo de "informaciones curiosas"


----------



## Honkler (25 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


>



Esa es la clave, salvar la economía americana a costa de los gilipollas europeos


----------



## visaman (25 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> El que va a tener un pib similar a Tanzania es España, al paso que vamos



el hambre quita muchas tonterías, jóvenes con el móvil sin linea sin internet sin poder comprar vidiojuegos ropita molona, zapas de 200€ etc.., multiculturales sin paguita................


----------



## cienaga (25 Mar 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Qué informaciones más curiosas os sacáis











Símbolos militares de la OTAN para sistemas terrestres - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





por si quieres mas info


----------



## .Kaikus (25 Mar 2022)

No te creas, contratar a grandes empresas publicitarias internacionales, es fundamental para conseguir el apoyo y las simpatias del publico en general.
Durante la guerra de Biafra, los cristianos ibos, contrataron a una empresa britanica carisima y sacaron sus reditos, incluso asociaciones cristianas en los EEUU recaudaban dinero para los biafrenos, la fotografia del niño negro agonizando y el buitre esperando el obito, fue una de las campañas publicitarias de esa empresa britanica.




Las campañas publicitarias, tienen que disparar al corazon del publico, los rusos estan perdiendo la campaña mediatica, no pueden invertir tanto dinero, saben que con buena suerte vamos a un 2º Telon de Acero y con mala suerte al armagedon...


----------



## JOS1378 (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (25 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> pedazo de mierda eres tu
> 
> hubo una fuerte sequia que duro casi dos años y por eso hubo menos cosecha
> en zonas alejadas y pobremente comunicadas era un problema
> ...



Lo que suponia, o parienta rusa, o eres ruso, algún lazo ruso o........ nieto, sobrino de algún familiar que lucho en la guerra civil y perdio.
Resulta que la mayoría del foro somos del mismo pais y seguramente tambien tengamos historias y batallas de la guerra civil. La diferencia es qeu a la mayoría , por suerte, no la condiciona mentalmente a día de hoy, no se quedo anclado en el pasado, cliches, proclamas y propaganada. 80 años ha pasado ya....
Siento lo que te pasara a tu familia en su día, pero eso no te va a dar la razón hoy en día. 
No somos tus enemigos, ni franco. Nos parecemos más a ti que cualquier ruso o proruso.


----------



## vil. (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Las bazas las tenemos nosotros porque somos muchos más, mucho más listos, y con mucho mejores amigos que ellos.
> 
> Basta de tragarse alardes gitaniles.



Y yo que pensaba que trataba con puta en busca de paga y resulta que trato con INGENUO en busca de zurra...

jajajajajajjaaaa... que tenemos qué de qué... en dónde... amegos, quieres decir amego cómprame rilo bueno... 

Amego... jajajjajajaaaa... estás de coña... 

Hay intereses amego... da igual dónde mires y de qué pié cojees... da igual que hables de Israel, de Rusia, de China, del Tio Sam... todos son buenos amegos y venden rilo bueno...

Mira a Erdogan... cuantos amegos tiene: rusos... americanos... israelies... chinos... ucranianos... y financiados eso sí por Qatar, que este sí vende rilo bueno y barato amego a Turquía... jajajajajajaja

Alemania es amego del Tio Sam... y a cambio el rilo bueno es no gastar un euro en tener un buen ejército, que si se atreven el amego americano lo mismo se cabrea y el amego frances se cabrerá de verdad, que una cosa es hacer europa y otra hacer europa con el amego aleman con un ejército de verdad.... 

AMEGOS... JAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAA


----------



## damnun_infectum (25 Mar 2022)

Esto es lo que pretenden LOS COME RABOS DEL MIERDOSKI, infraseres que pretenden la ruina económica de Europa o la guerra.

*Commerzbank: si hay embargo al crudo ruso habrá recesión en Europa *

*El mundo se enfrenta a un shock del petróleo que no tiene comparación en la historia.*​








El mundo se enfrenta a un shock del petróleo que no tiene comparación en la historia


El mercado de petróleo se enfrenta a una situación totalmente inesperada y que no tiene parangón en la historia moderna. En poco más de un año, este mercado ha sufrido un vuelco absoluto y radical. Si a mediados de 2020 el problema era la falta de espacio para almacenar todo el petróleo que...



www.eleconomista.es





No hay alternativa al petróleo ruso,...Y ESO LO DICE EL ECONOMISTA.
​


----------



## bigmaller (25 Mar 2022)

EGO dijo:


> ¿Reescribiendo la historia ya de buena mañana despues de 2 carajillos?
> 
> Al final resulta que el holodomor fue culpa de Franco.
> 
> Fijate que cosas....



Holodomor  

1984 es poco.


----------



## bangkoriano (25 Mar 2022)

Desde mañana.empiezo a comer días alternos, pura salud


----------



## .Kaikus (25 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> el hambre quita muchas tonterías, jóvenes con el móvil sin linea sin internet sin poder comprar vidiojuegos ropita molona, zapas de 200€ etc.., multiculturales sin paguita................



Mucha gente valorara, lo que es tener una familia tradicional, un techo y un plato humeante en la mesa, el femimarxismo ogtbi de occidente les nubla la vision y antes o despues se estrellaran, hoy es Ucrania, mañana sera España...


----------



## Dylan Leary (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Kreonte (25 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Esa es la clave, salvar la economía americana a costa de los gilipollas europeos



Ya ves, y el retrasado ruso que quería romper el orden mundial está fortaleciendo al Imperio q quería derrocar.


----------



## JOS1378 (25 Mar 2022)

Un poco de humor


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Y yo que pensaba que trataba con puta en busca de paga y resulta que trato con INGENUO en busca de zurra...
> 
> jajajajajajjaaaa... que tenemos qué de qué... en dónde... amegos, quieres decir amego cómprame rilo bueno...
> 
> ...





Vete con la vaca, que te echa de menos.

Un casquete y luego vuelves, untaboñigas.


----------



## Azrael_II (25 Mar 2022)

*Tema mítico* : - EEUU llega a un acuerdo con la UE: Europa dependerá 100% de Estado Unidos al suministrarle este gas licuado


EEUU llega a un acuerdo con la UE: Europa dependerá 100% de Estado Unidos al suministrarle este gas licuado Ha valido la pena colocar a Hunter Biden en la mayor empresa de Gas en Ucrania, el Euromaiden, la matanza de Odessa supervisada por EEUU (según The Guardian) y la guerra en Ucrania...




burbuja.info







Ha valido la pena colocar a Hunter Biden en la mayor empresa de Gas en Ucrania, el Euromaiden, la matanza de Odessa supervisada por EEUU (según The Guardian) y la guerra en Ucrania

Todo sea por derrocar al dictador Putin o Putler, que está loco y no deja que haya libertad de prensa todos los diarios, menos los privados, opinan lo mismo en Rusia

Gracias a EEUU

Como dijo Pedro Sánchez y todos los líderes europeos, haremos grandes sacrificios, de entrada la energía será un 40% más cara,pero es un sacrificio asumible por el bien de los intereses de EEUU y el mundo globalizado de las sociedades abiertas anglo Judias. Los LGTBI los migrantes, las mujeres y todas las razas que convengan a la esfera anglosjona respiran tranquila el mundo será un lugar más seguro mientras crezca el poder en EEUU estaremos seguros

No queremos ver más imágenes de bombardeos en países que nos diga la televisión


----------



## SanRu (25 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Pero el tamaño de las unidades ucranianas?, no termino de creer la pérdida de iniciativa rusa aquí.



No hay pérdida de iniciativa rusa en la región de Jerson. 

Si te fijas, la línea del frente coincide con la frontera de la región. Simplemente los rusos no tienen intención de tomar la región de Nikolaiv, aunque mantienen una presión para evitar que esas tropas puedan ir a reforzar otros frentes.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## visaman (25 Mar 2022)

rápido foto de una rusa culo en pompa para desestresar ponedla o algo


----------



## .Kaikus (25 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> No pierde ocasión el heredero



El gordito sabe que si deja de nadar, se ahoga, los rios usanos son muy traicioneros...

PD- Que estoy muy loco y dejo a Japon deshabitado !!!.


----------



## tomcat ii (25 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> El que va a tener un pib similar a Tanzania es España, al paso que vamos



España siempre tendrá el pib de ... España, guapo.


----------



## Impresionante (25 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


>



Rocket? Y también 2 huevos duros


----------



## heisenberg (25 Mar 2022)

El héroe Zelensky sigue atrincherado en el croma o ha huido ya a alguna granja de Texas mientras envía a la muerte los ciudadanos??


----------



## arriondas (25 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Mucha gente valorara, lo que es tener una familia tradicional, un techo y un plato humeante en la mesa, el femimarxismo ogtbi de occidente les nubla la vision y antes o despues se estrellaran, hoy es Ucrania, mañana sera España...



La tormenta perfecta formándose justo encima de sus cabezas, y ellos ajenos a todo, como si fueran niños. Una sociedad infantilizada que no está preparada para lo que les viene encima. Muchos van a alucinar en colores.


----------



## vil. (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Vete con la vaca, que te echa de menos.
> 
> Un casquete y luego vuelves, untaboñigas.



Amego cómprame rilo bueno, barato barato amego... venga hombre no te sulfures... en el fondo la gente ingenua como tú es necesaria también, ponen esa parte de humor y en cierto sentido sentimentalismo y románticismo propio de la etapa pueril, esa en la que todos nos sentimos acompañados por papi y mami y...en el cole los amigos y tal...

No pasa nada, en el mundo hay gente como tu y no es malo, simplemente no es bueno dejar a la gente inmadura llevar las cosas de los mayores, pero... tiene su parte bonita y agradable el saber que no todo está en el mundo de las finanzas y de la madurez propia de los mayores...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (25 Mar 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Y EEUU sigue haciendo negocio a costa de todos los Europeos vendiendo el gas al menos un 40% más caro que el Ruso, todo sea porque se beneficie la economía de EEUU.....a costa de la de los Europeos que si se mueren de frio o no llegan a fin de mes es lo de menos mientras EEUU se pueda llevar su parte del pastel. Acuerdo por 8 años, no se vayan a arreglar las cosas de aquí a un año y EEUU no pueda seguir sacando dinero a los Europeos. Todo sea por el bien de EUU que es lo que importa Zelensky.
> 
> *La UE cierra un acuerdo con EEUU para aumentar en 15.000 bcm el suministro de gas natural licuado*
> La *Unión Europea* ha cerrado un acuerdo con Estados Unidos en base al cual EEUU suministrará 15.000 millones de metros cúbicos al mercado comunitario para *reducir la dependencia de los combustibles fósiles rusos*, según han anunciado la presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen y el presidente de Estados Unidos, *Joe Biden* en una comparecencia de prensa.
> ...



Somos los lacayos de EEUU y se ve que los que mandan lo aceptan de buena gana.


----------



## NS 4 (25 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> olvidándoos de los vascones no me toquéis los cojones



Ni a mi los miñones...


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (25 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Y yo que pensaba que trataba con puta en busca de paga y resulta que trato con INGENUO en busca de zurra...
> 
> jajajajajajjaaaa... que tenemos qué de qué... en dónde... amegos, quieres decir amego cómprame rilo bueno...
> 
> ...



Los hechos son que el loco zar hizo un ALL-IN y en Europa se lo hemos querido ver.
Todo su chantaje del gas, petroleo etc le estamos haciendo frente aunque sea más caro.

La pregunta que se haría un Retard normal europeo, No un proruso que entra aquí a meter propaganda, sería.... ¿Por que paises como Alemania que les iba de puta madre llevandose bien con Rusia y hasta ya tenian una tuberia, se meten en este fregado??? Y no, la respuesta de por que lo dice USA no es cierta. Si hicieran lo que USA los pide a los alemanes no habrían ni empezado el Nord Stream 1 y menos esta ultima el 2.
La respuesta es.... qeu si no se le hace frente ahora dandolo todo,, pasandolo mal, sacrificandose, en el futuro el costo, el sacrificio, será mayor, por que no iba a parar.
Que USA nos vende gas, yo lo veo una ayuda en estos momentos fundamental. USA no tiene de vecinos a los rusos, no tiene el problema geografico, nosotros si. Si no fuera por ese gas que nos venden no podríamos hacerle frente. Y viendo como aprovecha Rusia las debilidades de sus vecinos lo más seguro es que fuera hasta Alemania si tuviera oportunidad.


----------



## loquesubebaja (25 Mar 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> me he leido y tengo todos los libros de la susodicha, asi como bastantes cosas de Conquest (por citar a otro del mismo palo)
> 
> Cuando esta señora se dedique a contar las barbaridades de los otros (por ejemplo, la hambruna de Bengala, la segunda guerra de Irak) me planteare su neutralidad.
> 
> ...



Me la pela que sea neutral o no, me importa una mierda esta señora, lo que me importa es si lo que dice de la relación Rusia/Urss vs. Ucrania es verdad o no. Y veo que usted no la puede desmentir, luego lo que usted pone del Holodomor en otros mensajes es rotundamente faltso es decir, una desinformación más de los comunistas sobre sus historia.

El principal error de Rusia ahora ha sido haberse creido que la mentira comunista era verdad, esa Ucrania (600000 km2, 45 millones de habtantes) comunista o rusofila no existe. Y eso explica lo que está pasando ahora allí.


----------



## I. de A. (25 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> pedazo de mierda eres tu
> 
> hubo una fuerte sequia que duro casi dos años y por eso hubo menos cosecha
> en zonas alejadas y pobremente comunicadas era un problema
> ...



EXILIADOS Y MAQUIS ASESINADOS POR LOS COMUNISTAS

_En este artículo se da cuenta de 211 maquis asesinados por los comunistas en Francia y España. Empieza diciendo:_

En el año 2004 escribí que finalizada la Guerra Civil, antiguos represores comunistas refugiados en Francia seguían eliminando antifascistas españoles en territorio francés, e incluso después “de la Segunda guerra mundial, los comunistas y sus servicios especiales continuaron eliminando a los opositores. Joan Farré Gassó, antiguo dirigente del POUM de Lérida, que había participado en la resistencia francesa, fue detenido y encarcelado en Moissac por el régimen de Vichy. Una vez liberado decidió refugiarse con su esposa en un pequeño pueblo de la Cataluña francesa. En Montauban fue interceptado por los guerrilleros comunistas que lo ejecutaron sumariamente”: Stéphane Courtois y Jean-Louis Panné._ El libro negro del comunismo. _Madrid, 1998, pp. 397 y 398._ El chantaje de la izquierda. Las falsedades de la Guerra Civil española._ Madrid, 2004, pp. 88 y 89.

El _23 de agosto de 2009 _el diario _Faro de Vigo _publicaba un artículo con el título: _Camaradas que matan_. Al parecer, a Víctor García y a su madre siempre les habían dicho que su padre y esposo, Víctor García García, “El Brasileño”, guerrillero y líder comunista gallego había sido asesinado junto con su lugarteniente Teófilo Fernández Canal en un encuentro con la Guardia Civil en la comarca del Deza en abril de 1948. Víctor tenía 6 años y vivía con su madre en Vigo cuando fue asesinado su padre, y “que hace un año se enteró de las circunstancias en las que había sido ejecutado su padre. No fue en un tiroteo con la Guardia Civil, como a él y a su madre (ya fallecida) habían creído. El comité central del PC asentado en Francia y comandado por Dolores Ibárruri y Santiago Carrillo, decidió asesinarlo, acusa”.

De los asesinatos de exiliados y maquis cometidos en territorio francés se puede estimar que de cada 10 eliminados 8 ó 9 fueron obra de los comunistas fieles a Moscú, unos ejecutados por militantes del PCE y otros ordenados directamente por la dirección del partido, es decir, Santiago Carrillo Solares y Dolores Ibarruri Gómez, entre otros; y de los otros 1 ó 2 eliminados los responsables fueron los comunistas libertarios o anarquistas. En cuanto los asesinatos cometidos en España se puede estimar que de cada 10 maquis 7 u 8 fueron eliminados por los comunistas prosoviéticos -como los "llamados" a Francia por la dirección del PCE y que nunca llegarían a su destino-, y los otros 2 ó 3 maquis eliminados por los comunistas libertarios o anarquistas.

Según investigaciones, *el Gobierno de la UCD hizo desaparecer en los años 1981 y 1982 sumarios que implicaban a Santiago Carrillo Solares en asesinatos de maquis: *_Las Provincias.es, 15 de febrero de 2009: El Gobierno de UCD hizo desaparecer de Valencia expedientes sumarísimos de Franco contra Carrillo_


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Mar 2022)

Según USA
Mapa del desarrollo de la situación operativa en el noreste de Ucrania del 21 al 24 de marzo.

Los estadounidenses señalan que las tropas rusas continúan destruyendo las agrupaciones de APU bloqueadas en las ciudades de Chernihiv, Nizhyn, Konotop y Sumy.

En un futuro próximo se completaría el cerco y bloqueo de las unidades ucranianas en Okhtyrka.


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)

heisenberg dijo:


> El héroe Zelensky sigue atrincherado en el croma o ha huido ya a alguna granja de Texas mientras envía a la muerte los ciudadanos??



Está preparando unas merecidas vacaciones para su familia con destino Disneyland y Bahamas. Supongo que en su cabeza pensará que ha trabajado como un negro para vivir como un rico sionista


----------



## otroyomismo (25 Mar 2022)

loquesubebaja dijo:


> Me la pela que sea neutral o no, me importa una mierda esta señora, lo que me importa es si lo que dice de la relación Rusia/Urss vs. Ucrania es verdad o no. Y veo que usted no la puede desmentir, luego lo que usted pone del Holodomor en otros mensajes es rotundamente faltso es decir, una desinformación más de los comunistas sobre sus historia.
> 
> El principal error de Rusia ahora ha sido haberse creido que la mentira comunista era verdad, esa Ucrania (600000 km2, 45 millones de habtantes) comunista o rusofila no existe. Y eso explica lo que está pasando ahora allí.



A mi me la pela que a ti te la pele.


----------



## Dylan Leary (25 Mar 2022)

Funding problems arise for Russian military - Defense Intelligence


The Russian military began to have problems with financing, the Defense Intelligence of the Ministry of Defense of Ukraine reported.




en.interfax.com.ua


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Mar 2022)

*General estadounidense cree que Rusia puede usar armas nucleares contra Polonia*

Para impedir que la OTAN siga avanzando hacia el este, las autoridades rusas pueden ordenar el uso de armas nucleares tácticas. Este punto de vista fue expresado por el ex comandante de las fuerzas conjuntas de la Alianza del Atlántico Norte en Europa, el general Wesley Clark. 

Al mismo tiempo, Clarke cree que, en este caso, Moscú no atacará a Ucrania, como muchos creen, sino a Polonia.

Si Putin realmente quiere contener a la OTAN, si cree que puede destruir la alianza, puede usar armas nucleares tácticas. ¿Dónde lo usará? Quizás no en Ucrania, sino en algún lugar de Polonia.

- enfatizó el general en una entrevista con CNN.

Así, la histeria militar en Occidente está adquiriendo nuevas formas y escalas, mucho más peligrosas que antes. Hablar de guerra nuclear, que se está llevando a cabo tanto en la comunidad de expertos de los países occidentales como en sus gobiernos, es de naturaleza provocativa y difícilmente puede traer estabilidad al mundo. 

Más temprano, el jefe del comité de defensa, el senador de Rhode Island Jack Reid, le dijo a The New York Times que si se usaran armas de destrucción masiva, Rusia enfrentaría ciertas consecuencias, ya que la contaminación por radiación se extendería a los territorios cercanos. Hasta el momento, los servicios de inteligencia de los EE. UU. no observan ningún preparativo por parte de la Federación Rusa para usar un arma tan poderosa.



Vamos a recordar quien es Wesley Clark:

2.. Clark se desempeñó como Comandante Supremo Aliado en Europa de la OTAN de 1997 a 2000, al mando de la Operación Fuerza Aliada durante la Guerra de Kosovo ..

Por órdenes del presidente Clinton, Clark inició los bombardeos con nombre en código Operación Fuerza Aliada el 24 de marzo de 1999, con órdenes de tratar de hacer cumplir la Resolución 1199 de la ONU tras el rechazo de Yugoslavia del Acuerdo de Rambouillet. Sin embargo, los críticos señalan que la Resolución 1199 fue un llamado al cese de hostilidades y no autoriza a ninguna organización a emprender acciones militares."


----------



## Trajanillo (25 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


>



Pienso yo, en caso de conflicto con Rusia que impide a esta hundir esos barcos llenos de gas?


----------



## lasoziedad (25 Mar 2022)

*Santiago Niño* sobre el pago en rublos, ya va a empezar a salir a la luz el tema.
Audio en el enlace:

La amenaza rusa sobre la nueva forma de cobrar el gas que puede llevar al desastre: “No se va a poder pagar”

*La amenaza rusa sobre la nueva forma de cobrar el gas que puede llevar al desastre: “No se va a poder pagar” *

*Santiago Niño se ha asomado a La Ventana para comentar la última amenaza económica del gobierno ruso, cobrar el gas que vende a otros países en rublos*


Cadena SER Miercoles 18:20 h CEST Madrid

Rusia ha amenazado con cobrar el gas que venda a otros países utilizando como moneda el rublo, una medida que, advierte Santiago Niño en La Ventana, puede llevar a consecuencias desastrosas para los países dependientes del gas ruso.

*Consecuencias económicas*

*“Esta medida, si se lleva hasta el final, no se va a poder pagar”*, ha advertido el economista,* “o bien la cotización del rublo se pone a la cotización de los diamantes, o bien dirán ‘mire, lleguemos a un acuerdo, volvamos a la situación de antes y le descongelamos la mitad de las reservas que le tenemos congeladas’”*.

Aun así, ha opinado que cree que puede ser una amenaza para forzar la mano del resto de países, que ejercen sobre Rusia una presión económica con sanciones por la invasión de Ucrania, que cumple estos días un mes.

*¿Quién tiene rublos?*

El principal problema, explica, es encontrar rublos fuera de Rusia: *“Lo que el señor Putin ha dicho es que una serie de países, que no considera fiables ni confiables, el gas que le compren a Rusia tendrán que pagar en rublos. ¿Quién tiene rublos a parte de Rusia? Muy pocos”*.

Los países que compran gas a Rusia tienen dólares, libras esterlinas o euros, monedas que además otros muchos países tienen en reserva. Sin embargo, el rublo ruso no tiene influencia fuera de las ex repúblicas soviéticas.

*Ya tiene resultados*

La estrategia, por el momento, ya ha comenzado a funcionar: *“Tienes que conseguir rublos, tienes que comprar rublo para pagar, y desde que Putin ha hecho este anuncio, el precio del gas en los mercados mayoristas ha aumentado un 20%”*.

El objetivo, explica Niño, es que el rublo se convierta en moneda estándar: *“Un rublo de entonces será igual que un rublo de ahora, lo que pasa es que su cotización en libras esterlinas, en euros, en dólares, se disparará, habrá que poner muchos más dólares que hoy encima de la mesa para tener rublos”*.


----------



## Michael_Knight (25 Mar 2022)

heisenberg dijo:


> El héroe Zelensky sigue atrincherado en el croma o ha huido ya a alguna granja de Texas mientras envía a la muerte los ciudadanos??



Yo leí por aquí el segundo día de la invasión que estaba ya en las Bahamas con todas las maletas de dinero y que los tanques rusos estaban entrando en las avenidas de Kiev entre aplausos y vítores de los agradecidos ciudadanos recién liberados.


----------



## paconan (25 Mar 2022)

Shoigu dice que la desaparición de las fotografías oficiales es "algo preocupante"


----------



## damnun_infectum (25 Mar 2022)

Los gUSANOS SIEMPRE nos han ayudado.

Aquí una serie que relata sobre los 4 contenedores de energía limpia de hidrógeno, EN FORMA DE BOMBAS, que le facilitaron al Generalísimo.

Hay que emocionarse, luego le montaron una fiesta de traca a su querido almirante, Sr. Carrero.

Se me saltan las lágrimas de emoción, perdonad!.

Si no hubiese sido por los argentinos, aquí hubiese muerto de hambre la mitad de España gracias al bloqueo de los querido gUSANOS.









Movistar presenta su bomba 'Palomares': "La historia es demasiado increíble para ser cierta"


En la víspera de su estreno, Movistar+ ha presentado 'Palomares', la serie documental que, a base de documentos y testimonios inéditos, reconstruye la catástrofe nuclear que tuvo lugar en la costa almeriense en 1966




vertele.eldiario.es


----------



## crocodile (25 Mar 2022)

La ultra femiNAZI, ultra progre y ultra globalista Susana Griso diciendo que los rusos están buscando mujeres, niños y ancianos para matarlos, que disparan más a población civil que a militares y que Putin esta batiendo todos los récords de genocidio 

Se ve que le han doblado el sueldo en la embajada USA.

Voy a vomitar, ahora vuelvo.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (25 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Shoigu dice que la desaparición de las fotografías oficiales es "algo preocupante"



Muy Ruso eso de sacarte de las fotos


----------



## heisenberg (25 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Yo leí por aquí el segundo día de la invasión que estaba ya en las Bahamas con todas las maletas de dinero y que los tanques rusos estaban entrando en las avenidas de Kiev entre aplausos y vítores de los agradecidos ciudadanos recién liberados.



Que raro si hace un día salió con una camiseta militar del chino manchada de ketchup del McDonald's diciendo que había acabado con los 100 altos mandos de mayor confianza de Putin con sus propias manos


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (25 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Este es el calbo gordo derroido que sale con casco en La Secta 

Parece otra persona en la foto de Twitter


----------



## vil. (25 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Los hechos son que el loco zar hizo un ALL-IN y en Europa se lo hemos querido ver.
> Todo su chantaje del gas, petroleo etc le estamos haciendo frente aunque sea más caro.
> 
> La pregunta que se haría un Retard normal europeo, No un proruso que entra aquí a meter propaganda, sería.... ¿Por que paises como Alemania que les iba de puta madre llevandose bien con Rusia y hasta ya tenian una tuberia, se meten en este fregado??? Y no, la respuesta de por que lo dice USA no es cierta. Si hicieran lo que USA los pide a los alemanes no habrían ni empezado el Nord Stream 1 y menos esta ultima el 2.
> ...



Mira Alemania tiene hoy por hoy dos almas... la que quería construir NABUCO y la que construyó NORTH-STREAMII

Alemania no se llevaba bien de puta madre ni con los griegos y con los franceses pues siempre que AREVA no fuese molestada... Alemania tenía intereses y cuando PUTIN pidió los suyos, Alemania dijo NONES... porque Rusia también tenía intereses, que eran simples de entender, pero eran una MIERDA para Alemania también, la cosa era muy simple:

- Rusia permitía a empresas europeas entrar en la extracción del gas y a cambio europa permitía a Gassprom entrar en la distribución... eso sí, Rusia quería ser el único surtidor... el puto ruso de los cohones no era tonto, pero... mataba el muy cabrón dos pájaros de un tiro y jodía a todos de una tacada, por un lado ponía al Tio Sam fuera de juego en el control de las rutas de comercio, por otro obligaba a Irán y medio oriente a negociar con él y por otro jodía bien jodida a China que tiene diferentes suministradores y por tanto puede negociar VENTAJOSAMENTE el precio del gas...

NEGOCIOS...

Alemania se negó en redondo a quedar bajo la premisa de un único surtidor, especialmente si tenía que la otra opción pasaba por Siria o lo que era peor todavía por TURQUIA...

Quieres que sigamos hablando de esta guerra o simplemetne me vas a decir lo de los AMEGOS...


----------



## Guanotopía (25 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Entonces siguiendo la argumentación de esta señora la invasión de Ucrania la ha hecho Putin por intereses económicos y no por valores.
> 
> ¡Jaque mate putinas!



Pues claro que es por geopolítica ¿alguien aparte de los otanísticos ha dicho lo contrario?

A ver si ahora Rusia no ha dicho nada sobre el hecho de que quisieran entrar en la otan, lo del donbass es el casus belli.

Los únicos que sueltan chorradas sobre valores son los otanísticos, no tienen otra forma de justificar la situación de mierda en la que nos han metido. Estamos en guerra pero no estamos en guerra.


----------



## Feriri88 (25 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> No creeis que si a Ucrania le terminan de quitar Odessa -y por tanto, la salida al mar- dejará de tener sentido como una posible futura nación próspera? huele a una Moldavia 2.0 por asi decirlo en tono peyorativo (con todos mis respetos). Yo creo que la región de Odessa deberia ser la linea roja para salvaguardar el futuro de los ucranianos.



Suiza
Austria
Chequia 
Eslovaquia
....

Pobrisimas


Las potencias europeas y EEUU se van a interesar mucho en que a Ucrania la vaya bien
Como se interesaron en la guerra fria en regar a Berlin oeste con mucho dinero


Moldavia?
Un pais que lleva 30 años dividido entre ser prooccidente y pro ruso


La riqueza de un pais no se basa en tener costa o no


Se basa en mandar a tomar por el culo a los rusos y ser libre


Por cierto. Moldavia si tienen salida al mar. Un puerto en el Danubio


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Amego cómprame rilo bueno, barato barato amego... venga hombre no te sulfures... en el fondo la gente ingenua como tú es necesaria también, ponen esa parte de humor y en cierto sentido sentimentalismo y románticismo propio de la etapa pueril, esa en la que todos nos sentimos acompañados por papi y mami y...en el cole los amigos y tal...
> 
> No pasa nada, en el mundo hay gente como tu y no es malo, simplemente no es bueno dejar a la gente inmadura llevar las cosas de los mayores, pero... tiene su parte bonita y agradable el saber que no todo está en el mundo de las finanzas y de la madurez propia de los mayores...



Jojojo estás bien "avastecido" de canutos hoy, eh?


Mayor tú?


Querrás decir viejo que no has aprendido nada, toda la vida avasteciendo de boñigas.

Amigos, sí, amigos.


Desde hace muchos años tenemos buenos amigos, con nuestras cosas, pero amigos.

Cosa que los rusos... los rusos sólo han podido tener países secuestrados, nunca amigos.


Eso es lo que os revienta.


La "angloesfera", la UE, Japón, Corea, e infinidad de países podemos considerarnos amigos, aunque obviamente en este mundo priman los intereses.

Llámalo aliados, socios, compañeros de viaje...pero en estos duros momentos podemos considerarnos todos amigos frente al ENEMIGO, que está bien claro.

Que tú lo veas demasiado naif, pos fale.

Ah, y que te follen, hijo de la gran puta.

Mira que se me olvidaba, amigo, avastecerte bien de insultos.

Que no te falten.


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> La ultra femiNAZI, ultra progre y ultra globalista Susana Griso diciendo que los rusos están buscando mujeres, niños y ancianos para matarlos, que disparan más a población civil que a militares y que Putin esta batiendo todos los récords de genocidio
> 
> Se ve que le han doblado el sueldo en la embajada USA.
> 
> Voy a vomitar, ahora vuelvo.



Valiente Zorra, yo no veo la tele. Solo estos días lo estoy poniendo en la Secta para ver cómo actúa el enemigo (como siempre, mentiras y manipulación)


----------



## vettonio (25 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


>


----------



## paconan (25 Mar 2022)

Hoy no hay manguerazos ?
*MOEX Russia (IMOEX)*

2.484,25
-94,26(-3,66%)


----------



## Trajanillo (25 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *General estadounidense cree que Rusia puede usar armas nucleares contra Polonia*
> 
> Para impedir que la OTAN siga avanzando hacia el este, las autoridades rusas pueden ordenar el uso de armas nucleares tácticas. Este punto de vista fue expresado por el ex comandante de las fuerzas conjuntas de la Alianza del Atlántico Norte en Europa, el general Wesley Clark.
> 
> ...



Tienen más ganas EEUU que Rusia use cualquier tipo de arma no convencional que los propios rusos...

Muy mal tienen que ir las cosas por Occidente para ir a tumba abierta con este tema.

Estoy convencido que no va a haber tratado de paz, porque antes de firmarlo alguna acción tipo Maine o similar van a hacer.


----------



## Feriri88 (25 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Yegor Birkun, nazi del Batallón Azov y luchador de MMA, también fue desnazificado hoy en el bastión de Mariupol por las milicias de la Republica Popular de Donetsk y las fuerzas especiales rusas.
> Azov : Criando Malvas
> Ver archivo adjunto 998693
> Ver archivo adjunto 998694





No tiene nada que ver la calidad fisica de los ucranianos 

Europeos

Con los rusos qie son todos mongoloides feos semi asiaticos


----------



## Satori (25 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *General estadounidense cree que Rusia puede usar armas nucleares contra Polonia*
> 
> Para impedir que la OTAN siga avanzando hacia el este, las autoridades rusas pueden ordenar el uso de armas nucleares tácticas. Este punto de vista fue expresado por el ex comandante de las fuerzas conjuntas de la Alianza del Atlántico Norte en Europa, el general Wesley Clark.
> 
> ...



En la guerra de Yugoslavia, el mando militar de EEUU dió órdenes a los británicos para que atacaran un convoy que huía de cierta posición. Ese convoy estaba escoltado por fuerzas rusas, y el oficial británico al mando, después de pedir que le confirmaran la orden varias veces, se negó en rotundo pues pensaba que de atacar el convoy la escalada de respuestas hubiera podido llevar muy fácilmente a una guerra nuclear.









"I'm not going to start Third World War for you," Jackson told Clark


Nato supreme commander General Wesley Clark is not being allowed to fade away quietly. Days after the Clinton administration relieved him of his command two months early, Newsweek is reporting that the victor of Kosovo was blocked from sending paratroopers to Pristina airport to pre-empt an...




www.theguardian.com






*"I'm not going to start Third World War for you," Jackson told Clark*
Behind the scenes battle over Pristina airport between British adn US genereals comes to light


Mark Tran
@marktran
Mon 2 Aug 1999 15.11 BST


Nato supreme commander General Wesley Clark is not being allowed to fade away quietly. Days after the Clinton administration relieved him of his command two months early, Newsweek is reporting that the victor of Kosovo was blocked from sending paratroopers to Pristina airport to pre-empt an unexpected Russian advance.
Lieutenant-general Sir Michael Jackson overruled General Clark because the British commander did not want to spark a clash with the Russians.

"I'm not going to start Third World War for you," General Jackson told the US commander, according to Newsweek. In the hours that followed General Clark's order, both men sought political backing for their position, but only General Jackson received it.
News of the clash between the British and US commanders comes just days after the US snubbed General Clark by ordering him to step down next year, two months early, to make way for Air Force General Joseph Ralston, vice chairman of the joint chiefs of staff.
The move is widely seen as a rebuke for the man who led Nato to victory, but who clashed repeatedly with his superiors because he favoured more aggressive tactics. General Clark, for example, pressed for the use of Apache attack helicopters, but his wish was denied amid fears of American casualties.
Trouble flared between the two men as soon as General Jackson was appointed commander on the ground in Kosovo. Talks on Russia's role had broken down and the American general was so anxious to stop Moscow from stealing a march on the allies, he ordered British and French troops to take the airport.
General Clark then asked fellow American commander Admiral James Ellis, in charge of Nato's Southern Command, to land helicopters on the runways to prevent giant Russian Ilyushin transport coming in. However, Admiral Ellis also refused, saying General Jackson would not like it.
The Russian planes were only prevented from landing after US officials persuaded Hungary to deny them permission to overfly the country. Both generals turned to their political masters for support, but while the British government backed General Jackson's judgment, General Clark received no support, effectively meaning his orders were overruled.


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> No tiene nada que ver la calidad fisica de los ucranianos
> 
> Europeos
> 
> Con los rusos qie son todos mongoloides feos semi asiaticos



Ni idea, no me fijo en los hombres. Los nazis estáis desquiciados estos días y soltais ya cualquier parida


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Mar 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa…


Брифинг Минобороны России : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## JOS1378 (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (25 Mar 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Pues los de Koper, se creen italianos. Muchos saben hablar italiano, y presumen de ello, te preguntan si quieres hablar en inglés o italiano.
> 
> En realidad desencaminados no están, pues aquello fue Italia.
> 
> ...



En Eslovenia hay una minoria de alemanes etnicos, todos los istrianos y croatas catolicos de lengua italiana, son eslavos latinizados que fueron subditos de la Republica de Venecia.


----------



## vil. (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jojojo estás bien "avastecido" de canutos hoy, eh?
> 
> 
> Mayor tú?
> ...




Pedrito Sánchez, sal de ese cuerpo cabrón y deja de poseer a este pobre hombre... puto Sánchez...

Amego, Mohame amego y tiene para ti rilo bueno, barato...

Y gente como tú es la que quiere llevarnos a la guerra... por favor, haznos un gran favor y vete allí, intenta salvar a quíen consideres, que lo mismo me da y no nos des el coñazo con bobadas infantiles...

Amegos en economía no hay... HAY NEGOCIOS Y SON NEGOCIOS... déjate de mierdas de AMEGOS SANCHILES y gilipolleces de nenes de teta...

En Ucrania hay negocios... se está peleando y matando por ellos y punto y final... déjate de MAJADERIAS DE NIÑOS...

Aquí nadie va a poner un euro sino ve que eso le vaya a rentar... pero NADIE ES NADIE... ni el Tio Sam, ni los Rusos, ni los Çhinos ni los alemanes... OLVIDALO...


----------



## Burbujo II (25 Mar 2022)

*==>> El mundo se enfrenta a un SHOCK DEL PETRÓLEO que no tiene comparación en la Historia*


----------



## Trajanillo (25 Mar 2022)

Satori dijo:


> En la guerra de Yugoslavia, el mando militar de EEUU dió órdenes a los británicos para que atacaran un convoy que huía de cierta posición. Ese convoy estaba escoltado por fuerzas rusas, y el oficial británico al mando, después de pedir que le confirmaran la orden varias veces, se negó en rotundo pues pensaba que de atacar el convoy la escalada de respuestas hubiera podido llevar muy fácilmente a una guerra nuclear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me acuerdo de eso, pero no fue que atacaran el aeropuerto de Belgrado que estaba tomado por los rusos o algo así.


----------



## crocodile (25 Mar 2022)

Así debería ser ya que Rusia está poniendo muchos muertos y sufrimiento sobre la mesa. Veremos .


----------



## Peineto (25 Mar 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> Esto es lo que pretenden LOS COME RABOS DEL MIERDOSKI, infraseres que pretenden la ruina económica de Europa o la guerra.
> 
> *Commerzbank: si hay embargo al crudo ruso habrá recesión en Europa *
> 
> ...



Es más, la suerte de la energía fósil ya está echada y un embargo no haría sino agravar el problema. Rescato del baúl de los recuerdos una gráfica sobre futuro de la energía, así como del futuro de. la agricultura.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (25 Mar 2022)

La artillería ucraniana tiene una precisión impresionante. Aquí vemos como un dron ucraniano localiza 4 vehículos rusos ocultos entre los árboles, un carro de combate, un par de camiones, uno parece de transporte y otro podría ser de comando aunque no se aprecia bien, el cuarto vehículo podría ser un BMP o un BTR. 

Tras localizar los vehículos la artillería los machaca con impactos directos. La artillería ucraniana está destrozando a los rusos. Les recuerdo que la artillería Howitzer de 155 mm tiene un alcance de casi 50 kilómetros, aunque la precisión decrece con la distancia al blanco. Pasen y vean.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (25 Mar 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> *Hungría responde a Zelenski que no dejará pasar armas para Ucrania por su país*
> El Gobierno húngaro ha retirado que no dejará pasar armas para *Ucrania* por su territorio porque no quiere involucrarse en la *guerra*, después de que anoche el líder ucraniano, *Volodimir Zelenski*, preguntará en la reunión de la Alianza por qué Hungría impide el transporte de material bélico.
> 
> Kovács reiteró que Hungría no quiere involucrarse en la guerra, por lo que no permitirá que se transporte armas letales por el país hacia *Ucrania* y recalcó que "*cerrar los grifos del petróleo y del gas significaría que las familias húngaras pagarían el precio de la guerra*".



Uy uy que Rusia no está sola


----------



## Rain dog (25 Mar 2022)

Hombre, puestos a estos, yo incluyo Kiev, y dejo un mierda-estado al oeste sin carácter ni importancia ninguna.


----------



## paconan (25 Mar 2022)

Tuberculosis resistente, 

*Los ucranianos necesitan ayuda para mantener el progreso contra la tuberculosis*
Los países vecinos deben asegurarse de que los refugiados reciban los medicamentos contra la tuberculosis y el apoyo que necesitan, o se arriesgan a una crisis de salud pública más amplia.

La crisis humanitaria que se desarrolla en Ucrania amenaza con dar un vuelco a años de trabajo para mejorar la salud pública en la región, y especialmente con empeorar la propagación de la tuberculosis .

Ucrania tiene una de las tasas más altas de tuberculosis resistente a los medicamentos del mundo. De las casi 24,000 personas diagnosticadas en el país el año pasado, alrededor de un tercio tienen el tipo más intratable, resistente a una o más opciones de tratamiento. Las autoridades sanitarias ucranianas han estado trabajando durante años para mejorar el tratamiento y el apoyo a los pacientes con tuberculosis, y la invasión de Rusia casi con certeza revertirá su progreso. Para evitar un desastre de tuberculosis más amplio en la región, el mundo necesita movilizar recursos para ayudar a los ucranianos y refugiados con la enfermedad.

La guerra, por supuesto, se produjo inmediatamente después del covid-19, que causó estragos en los esfuerzos contra la tuberculosis, retrasando la detección, el tratamiento y la investigación en al menos ocho años, según Lucica Ditiu, directora ejecutiva de la Alianza Mundial Alto a la Tuberculosis. En todo el mundo, durante la pandemia, las muertes por infección pulmonar aumentaron por primera vez en más de una década, y la cantidad de personas sin atención ha aumentado. Casi la mitad de los 10 millones de personas que se estima que tienen tuberculosis en todo el mundo siguen sin ser diagnosticadas.









Ukrainians Need Help to Maintain Progress Against TB


Neighboring countries must make sure refugees get the tuberculosis medicines and support they need — or risk a broader public health crisis.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## crocodile (25 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Valiente Zorra, yo no veo la tele. Solo estos días lo estoy poniendo en la Secta para ver cómo actúa el enemigo (como siempre, mentiras y manipulación)
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 999077



Llevo un mes sin ver los telediarreos otanicos y rusofobos de las tv españolas.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## JOS1378 (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (25 Mar 2022)

*Los rusos son solo un montón de tipos desesperados y alcohólicos

Un español de origen georgiano en ucrania *









Kämpfer in Ukraine: „Die Russen sind doch nur eine Bande von verzweifelten Typen und Alkoholikern“ - WELT


Er kämpft freiwillig in der Ukraine: Georgi aus Spanien ist kampferprobter Soldat in einem Spezial-Bataillon. Seine Einheit berichtet unserem Reporter, warum Putins Soldaten bisher mit ihrer Strategie scheitern. Und warum man sie trotzdem nie unterschätzen darf.




www.welt.de


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Llevo un mes sin ver los telediarreos otanicos y rusofobos de las tv españolas.



Políticos y TV han salido de la pandemia + esto ahora muy mal parados. Hijos de puta


----------



## Bubi (25 Mar 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Suiza
> Austria
> Chequia
> Eslovaquia
> ...



el problema es la propia Ucrania

no hay pais mas corrupto en europa y mira que hay competencia

llevan años regandola de dinero y no despega

tiene el PIB de egipto y esta mucho mas cerca de Marruecos que de ... bielorusia, porque hasta los bielorusos se las han apañado con su economía semicomunista para tener casi el dobel de pib per capita que Ucrania, que es el pais má pobre de Europa









Ucrania: Economía y demografía 2022


Ucrania, situada en Europa central, tiene una superficie de 603.550 Km2.Ucrania, con una población de 41.418.717 personas, se encuentra en la posición 35 de la tabla de población, compuesta por 196 países y presenta una moderada densidad de población, 69 habitantes por Km2.




datosmacro.expansion.com






joder que tiene un PIB per capita de 3200 euros.. sabes que hay que hacer par poner eso en numeros europeos??????


y no, eso no es culpa de los rusos, da igual quien pongas , si es proruso o prooociddental que el país no ve un duro

tienen un deficit de hombres por la inmigracion que ya se ha solucionado, a ver quien quiere volver a Ucrania pudiendo vivir en... cualquier otro país. En serio Ucrania YA ERA UN POZO ABSOLUTO, ek pañis mñas pobre de Europa con un PIB per capita parecido al de los paises del norte de Africa y a los naranjos ya les esta dando un jamacuco, que Rutte critica a Putín por la invasión pero ¿enviar dinero a un pozo sin fondo? lo vas a comparar con Austria o Suiza? incluso con las checoslovacas que siempre han sido países muy pegados a Alemania lo que les ha ido muy bien, Es un país agrario que exporta vía marítima sobretodo. No hay más y en un contexto de recesión no veo yo a Berlin sacando los minimos 300.000 millones que cuesta que ese país sea mínimamente sostenible


----------



## arriondas (25 Mar 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Uy uy que Rusia no está sola



La relaciones entre Hungría y Ucrania son muy malas. La minoría húngara de Transcarpatia (su maltrato por parte de Kiev), evidentemente, tiene mucho que ver en ello.

Y ojito, que de Hungría para abajo no piensan lo mismo de Rusia que en Polonia o Chequia.


----------



## paconan (25 Mar 2022)

Parece que hay interés en negociar , Zelensky pidió que no lo sancionaran

#Putin aprobó personalmente la participación de #Abramovich en las negociaciones con #Ucrania , informa el #FinancialTimes . Después de recibir el permiso del presidente de #Rusia , Roman Abramovich se reunió con un funcionario de alto rango de la oficina del presidente de #Ucrania .





__





Subscribe to read | Financial Times


News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




www.ft.com




El oro de Moscú, ande andará


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Mar 2022)

ahora las limpiezas etnicas se colorean?


----------



## PutoNWO (25 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Bots programados en Twitter lanzando un bulo. Y tú cómo buen chupa culos Otan no podías faltar.

Falta Newtroll por verificar


----------



## LIRDISM (25 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Shoigu dice que la desaparición de las fotografías oficiales es "algo preocupante"



Parece mas un panther alemán de la segunda guerra mundial que un tanque ruso, parece que el mensaje mas directo es a Alemania , que ellos son los que están poniendo la cama de verdad. No sé , si Alemania con la que le va a caer podrá aumentar su presupuesto militar al 2% y aumentar su fuerza acorazado que ahora esta bastante disminuida, parece que de verdad , los tractores ucranianos se están llevando los tanques alemanes mas que los tanques rusos.


----------



## vil. (25 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


>





Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> *Los rusos son solo un montón de tipos desesperados y alcohólicos
> 
> Un español de origen georgiano en ucrania *
> 
> ...




IMPRESIONANTE... DOS POST seguidos que impresionan por su lógica... para quíen quiera saber, pues...


----------



## paconan (25 Mar 2022)

Mariúpol


----------



## vettonio (25 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Llevo un mes sin ver los telediarreos otanicos y rusofobos de las tv españolas.



En mi caso, años. 

No he tomado ni tomo ningún tipo de ansiolíticos ni opiacéos.

No he pisado nunca un psicólogo, ni psiquiatra, ni psicoanalista.


----------



## Bubi (25 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ahora las limpiezas etnicas se colorean?



limpieza étnica? que esáan echando a los tártaros? porque los rusos y los ucranianos son la misma etnia (como portugueses y españoles por hacer comparación)


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Mar 2022)

y que va a decir un complice de genocidio



PutoNWO dijo:


> Bots programados en Twitter lanzando un bulo. Y tú cómo buen chupa culos Otan no podías faltar.
> 
> Falta Newtroll por verificar


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (25 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> IMPRESIONANTE... DOS POST seguidos que impresionan por su lógica... para quíen quiera saber, pues...



quien quiera saber, tiene que leer no solo el título.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Yo leí por aquí el segundo día de la invasión que estaba ya en las Bahamas con todas las maletas de dinero y que los tanques rusos estaban entrando en las avenidas de Kiev entre aplausos y vítores de los agradecidos ciudadanos recién liberados.



Jajajaja qué grande.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Mar 2022)

no lo son, por eso han causado 10 millones de desplazados ucranianos
hay una limpieza etnica en marcha



Bubi dijo:


> limpieza étnica? que esáan echando a los tártaros? porque los rusos y los ucranianos son la misma etnia (como portugueses y españoles por hacer comparación)


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> La artillería ucraniana tiene una precisión impresionante. Aquí vemos como un dron ucraniano localiza 4 vehículos rusos ocultos entre los árboles, un carro de combate, un par de camiones, uno parece de transporte y otro podría ser de comando aunque no se aprecia bien, el cuarto vehículo podría ser un BMP o un BTR.
> 
> Tras localizar los vehículos la artillería los machaca con impactos directos. La artillería ucraniana está destrozando a los rusos. Les recuerdo que la artillería Howitzer de 155 mm tiene un alcance de casi 50 kilómetros, aunque la precisión decrece con la distancia al blanco. Pasen y vean.



Pobres ardillas.


----------



## lasoziedad (25 Mar 2022)

*El Kremlin niega estar violando el derecho internacional con bombas de fósforo en Ucrania*

*Rusia ha negado* este viernes *que esté violando el derecho internacional* tras haber sido acusado por Ucrania de usar *bombas de fósforo* en su intervención militar.

*"Rusia jamás ha violado ninguna convención internacional"*, ha declarado el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitri Peskov, respondiendo a una pregunta de la prensa sobre estas acusaciones ucranianas.

*Las bombas de fósforo son armas incendiarias cuyo uso contra civiles está prohibido, aunque sí se permite que se utilicen contra blancos militares*, según una Convención firmada en 1980 en Ginebra.

El protocolo III de la Convención internacional sobre armas convencionales estipula que *este tipo de armas "está prohibido en cualquier circunstancia" contra la población civil*. También se prohíbe contra blancos militares si estos están cerca de la población civil. Rusia y Ucrania han firmado este protocolo.


----------



## poppom (25 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


>



está el precio del petróleo para comerselo


----------



## JOS1378 (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Bubi (25 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> no lo son, por eso han causado 10 millones de desplazados ucranianos
> hay una limpieza etnica en marcha



te repito si son la misma etnia

como los autsriacos y los alemanes
o
los españoles y los portugueses 

que sean de diferentes estados no les hace étnicamente diferentes

si los cataanes un dia se indeendizan (ojo es un supuesto SOLO) los catalanes pasarán a ser otra etnia... ?

pero creo que tenemos que empezar por el principio como en el cole 

¿qué es un grupo étnico?
¿qué es un estado?
¿hay estados pluriétnicos?
¿hay etnias que están en diferentes estados?

ostras que confundes cosas nivel ESO


----------



## Bubi (25 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> no lo son, por eso han causado 10 millones de desplazados ucranianos
> hay una limpieza etnica en marcha



te repito si son la misma etnia

como los autsriacos y los alemanes
o
los españoles y los portugueses 

que sean de diferentes estados no les hace étnicamente diferentes

si los cataanes un dia se indeendizan (ojo es un supuesto SOLO) los catalanes pasarán a ser otra etnia... ?

pero creo que tenemos que empezar por el principio como en el cole 

¿qué es un grupo étnico?
¿qué es un estado?
¿hay estados pluriétnicos?
¿hay etnias que están en diferentes estados?

ostras que confundes cosas nivel ESO


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Mar 2022)

More than 2,300 children ‘kidnapped’ by Russian forces, says Ukraine


Claim comes days after Mariupol authorities said thousands of its residents had been deported




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## pemebe (25 Mar 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Noticiero de la mañana de Antonia 3:
> "Cien mil civiles muertos en la guerra de Ucrania"
> 
> ONU:
> ...



Se confundieron, No querian decir Ucrania, querian decir Siria (mas de 166.000 muertos civiles, localizados uno a uno).


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Wein (25 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Parece mas un panther alemán de la segunda guerra mundial que un tanque ruso, parece que el mensaje mas directo es a Alemania , que ellos son los que están poniendo la cama de verdad. No sé , si Alemania con la que le va a caer podrá aumentar su presupuesto militar al 2% y aumentar su fuerza acorazado que ahora esta bastante disminuida, parece que de verdad , los tractores ucranianos se están llevando los tanques alemanes mas que los tanques rusos.



Alemania ya tiene los estados colchon como Polonia que cuando caiga Rusia va a ser debilitada en favor de Ucrania para mantener un equilibrio de poderes en el Este.

Falta debilitar a Francia para que no se vuelva a aliar con los ingleses, también le llegará el turno

Los EEUU bastante van a tener con parar a China y con lo que les va a caer allí en el propio EEUU.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (25 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


>



En material militar, logistica, etc serán una puta mierda. Pero en PROPAGANDA son los mejores del mundo.
Además usan 2 tipos de propaganda. Una para el resto del mundo y otra para consumo interno del país.
El loco zar todas las mañanas saca el folio con lo que hay que decir y no decir y toda la maquinaria se pone a funcionar......
Llevan asi desde la IIWW.....
Por cierto, que se me va olvidando, este es el simbolo NATO para la guerra psicologica (PROPAGANDA)


----------



## pgas (25 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> En Jarkov ya no hay Nazis de Sector o Azov. Los que dicen que el ejército Ucro no es nazi se les acaba el poco crédito que tienen ya.
> 
> Violar niños
> Secuestrar niños
> ...




el fuhrer de azov es natural de jarkov, puede andar por allí si no ha salido por patas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Mar 2022)

si fueran la misma etnia no estarían realizando una limpieza étnica, expulsando MILLONES DE SUS CASAS con el empleo del TERRORISMO a escala imperial.

si fueran la misma etnia los rusos no odiarían a los ucranianos, ni desearían su exterminio como hemos leído en estos foros de parte de prorusos

estamos ante un genocidio



Bubi dijo:


> te repito si son la misma etnia
> 
> como los autsriacos y los alemanes
> o
> ...


----------



## Feriri88 (25 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> Ni idea, no me fijo en los hombres. Los nazis estáis desquiciados estos días y soltais ya cualquier parida




No soy nazi

Soy marica

Y lógicamente me fijo


Lo ruso es asiatico
Es una horda de la estepa atacando Europa


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Mar 2022)

se esta produciendo el exterminio de un grupo humano bien delimitado, de ucranianos


----------



## ussser (25 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Esa es la clave, salvar la economía americana a costa de los gilipollas europeos



Que mal pensado eres.


----------



## amcxxl (25 Mar 2022)

Ucronazis usando fosforo blanco
¿Quién todavía no entiende por qué se necesita una operación especial en Ucrania?


----------



## Nicors (25 Mar 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Pues claro que es por geopolítica ¿alguien aparte de los otanísticos ha dicho lo contrario?
> 
> A ver si ahora Rusia no ha dicho nada sobre el hecho de que quisieran entrar en la otan, lo del donbass es el casus belli.
> 
> Los únicos que sueltan chorradas sobre valores son los otanísticos, no tienen otra forma de justificar la situación de mierda en la que nos han metido. Estamos en guerra pero no estamos en guerra.



La guerra es una agresión de una potencia comunista contra un país soberano que quiere liberarse de las cadenas de Rusia. No hay más, evidentemente hay una pretensión estratégica: que el malestar no cunda y que abarque a la propia Rusia.
Recordar que está guerra la inició Rusia en 2014 porque el títere que ellos pusieron fue depuesto por alzamiento popular, invadiendo el este de Ucrania y Crimea. La diferencia es que ahora Ucrania tiene armas y se defiende. 
No admito tonterías de follarusos, mi lista de ignorados esta en máximos.


----------



## Bubi (25 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> si fueran la misma etnia no estarían realizando una limpieza étnica, expulsando MILLONES DE SUS CASAS con el empleo del TERRORISMO a escala imperial.
> 
> si fueran la misma etnia los rusos no odiarían a los ucranianos, ni desearían su exterminio como hemos leído en estos foros de parte de prorusos
> 
> estamos ante un genocidio



sigues confundiendo etnia con país

claro que se puede odiar al vecino de al lado siendo de la misma etnia, por supuesto que sí, por eso hay guerras civiles o ha habido guerras entre los estados germánicos .... porque puedes desear el exterminio de tu primo de enfrente por pensar diferente, De hecho muchas guerras no so por etnia sino por formas de pensar diferente, 

en este caso los ucranianos piensan que quieren ser occidentales y los rusos no quieren, pero eso no les hace magicamente tener otro otro origen étnico


----------



## Egam (25 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Aeroflot 26 Rublos, valia más de 60 antes de la invasión (eso sin contar el efeto moneda).
> _"Ejque" los COMAC y los Irkut van a ser sustitutos cojonudo de los airbus y boing._



Se te va a hacer el culo Pepsi-Cola cuando el rublo se revalorice al doble o más vs dolar / euro. Igual pasas hambre


----------



## .Kaikus (25 Mar 2022)

Ver archivo adjunto 998816


Que bien le sienta la zamarra al amado lider, esta siguiendo la dieta de Doc Nowzaradan ???, a 15 minutos de la anorexia...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Mar 2022)

los ucrananos son un grupo diferenciado sobre el que se esta realizando una campaña de exterminio.



Bubi dijo:


> sigues confundiendo etnia con país
> 
> claro que se puede odiar al vecino de al lado siendo de la misma etnia, por supuesto que sí, por eso hay guerras civiles o ha habido guerras entre los estados germánicos .... porque puedes desear el exterminio de tu primo de enfrente por pensar diferente, De hecho muchas guerras no so por etnia sino por formas de pensar diferente,
> 
> en este caso los ucranianos piensan que quieren ser occidentales y los rusos no quieren, pero eso no les hace magicamente tener otro otro origen étnico


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (25 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


> A ver si entendemos de qué va todo ésto.



Está bastante claro que USA quería vender su gas y romper las relaciones económicas de la UE y Rusia. 

Justo antes de ponerse en marcha el nordstream 2, Ucrania escaló notablemente la situación, movilizan ingente cantidad de tropas al donbass, urgen entrada en la OTAN, hace esas declaraciones de querer tener armas nucleares. Zelensky estaba haciendo aspavientos a Rusia rogándole que fuese a por él y que hiciesen caso a sus demandas.

Cual fue la primera demanda de Zelensky previa a la invasión? algo totalmente irrelevante para detenerla, pidió enterrar el nordstream 2, el timing de todo no es casualidad. Ya llevaba mucho tiempo pidiendo a USA sanciones y bloquear el nordstream 2, este ya fue su órdago final con la connivencia de USA por descontado. Lo que dudo es que viesen venir la durísima reacción Rusa, al menos no Zelensky.


----------



## Bubi (25 Mar 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> No soy nazi
> 
> Soy marica
> 
> ...



mira hijo que si haces a Tolstoi o Tchaikovski asiaticos te cargas un pelin a lo gordo la cultura europea pero a lo GORDO


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (25 Mar 2022)

Bubi dijo:


> te repito si son la misma etnia
> 
> como los autsriacos y los alemanes
> o
> ...



Para nada son el mismo grupo étnico rusos y ucros, ni españoles y portugueses o austríacos y alemanes. Es cosa de genética de poblaciones, no de hablar el mismo idioma ni otros aspectos culturales en los que puedan coincidir.


----------



## amcxxl (25 Mar 2022)

Zhirinovsky lo explica muy claro:
Malorusia y Novorusia a un lado, se extirpa Galicia como el cancer que es
Aparentemente el corte lo hace por la linea Chernobyl-Transinstria


Muy bueno Kim


----------



## kelden (25 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> se esta produciendo el exterminio de un grupo humano bien delimitado, de ucranianos



Pero no van ganando?


----------



## Dylan Leary (25 Mar 2022)

La UE comprará gas a EEUU por 140.000 millones para aislar a Rusia


La Comisión Europea y Estados Unidos han alcanzado un acuerdo histórico en materia energética que permitirá desligarse del suministro de gas ruso. Bruselas garantizará una demanda estable de 50 bcm/ año de GNL estadounidense adicional hasta al menos 2030, lo que supone una compra valorada en...



www.eleconomista.es





Europa comprará 50 bcm adicionales de gas a EEUU hasta 2030
Negociarán un acuerdo para descarbonizar el acero y el aluminio
Apoyarán el despliegue de eólica, fotovoltaica e hidrógeno

Estados Unidos y la Unión Europea desarrollarán una estrategia para acelerar el *despliegue de las tecnologías de energía limpia*, incluyendo una expansión de la energía solar, eólica y eólica marina.

Ambas bloques* colaborarán para avanzar en la producción y el uso de hidrógeno limpio y renovable* para desplazar a los combustibles fósiles, incluso invirtiendo en el desarrollo de tecnología y en la infraestructura de apoyo.

Por otro lado, Estados Unidos y la Comisión Europea están decididos a negociar un ambicioso Acuerdo Mundial sobre el Comercio del Acero y el Aluminio basado en las emisiones que incentive la descarbonización industrial y reduzca la demanda de energía.


----------



## frangelico (25 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> La UE comprará gas a EEUU por 140.000 millones para aislar a Rusia
> 
> 
> La Comisión Europea y Estados Unidos han alcanzado un acuerdo histórico en materia energética que permitirá desligarse del suministro de gas ruso. Bruselas garantizará una demanda estable de 50 bcm/ año de GNL estadounidense adicional hasta al menos 2030, lo que supone una compra valorada en...
> ...



Y cuando y como se trae y regasifica todo eso? En Europa no hay capacidad de regasificar. Quizá en un par de años o tres la haya


----------



## Bubi (25 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Para nada son el mismo grupo étnico rusos y ucros, ni españoles y portugueses o austríacos y alemanes. Es cosa de genética de poblaciones, no de hablar el mismo idioma ni otros aspectos culturales en los que puedan coincidir.



esto.. que genética de poblaciones diferencia a un portugés de un español

o peor un alemán de un austriaco 


esper respuesta


----------



## Satori (25 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Me acuerdo de eso, pero no fue que atacaran el aeropuerto de Belgrado que estaba tomado por los rusos o algo así.



si, puede ser. Creo que es lo que dice en el articulo que he colgado. Estaba hablando de memoria y hace ya muchos años que lo leí.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (25 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> La UE comprará gas a EEUU por 140.000 millones para aislar a Rusia
> 
> 
> La Comisión Europea y Estados Unidos han alcanzado un acuerdo histórico en materia energética que permitirá desligarse del suministro de gas ruso. Bruselas garantizará una demanda estable de 50 bcm/ año de GNL estadounidense adicional hasta al menos 2030, lo que supone una compra valorada en...
> ...



Lo pagaremos muy caro


----------



## LIRDISM (25 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Lo pagaremos muy caro



Siguen necesitando 150.000 millones para suplir esa carencia de Rusia y a precio 40% más caro.


----------



## Burbujo II (25 Mar 2022)

*URGENTE---> NUEVO ACUERDO: EEUU SUMINISTRARÁ MÁS GAS A LA UE*


----------



## kelden (25 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Tienen más ganas EEUU que Rusia use cualquier tipo de arma no convencional que los propios rusos...
> 
> Muy mal tienen que ir las cosas por Occidente para ir a tumba abierta con este tema.
> 
> Estoy convencido que no va a haber tratado de paz, porque antes de firmarlo alguna acción tipo Maine o similar van a hacer.



En una guerra el único que puede tener interés en usar armas que se salen de lo normal es el que va perdiendo. Es una forma de tratar de darle vuelta a la tortilla.


----------



## JOS1378 (25 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> La UE comprará gas a EEUU por 140.000 millones para aislar a Rusia
> 
> 
> La Comisión Europea y Estados Unidos han alcanzado un acuerdo histórico en materia energética que permitirá desligarse del suministro de gas ruso. Bruselas garantizará una demanda estable de 50 bcm/ año de GNL estadounidense adicional hasta al menos 2030, lo que supone una compra valorada en...
> ...



y el resto del gas de donde lo sacan? por que esos 50 bcm son como una cuarta parte de lo que estan comprando a Rusia.


----------



## frangelico (25 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Está bastante claro que USA quería vender su gas y romper las relaciones económicas de la UE y Rusia.
> 
> Justo antes de ponerse en marcha el nordstream 2, Ucrania escaló notablemente la situación, movilizan ingente cantidad de tropas al donbass, urgen entrada en la OTAN, hace esas declaraciones de querer tener armas nucleares. Zelensky estaba haciendo aspavientos a Rusia rogándole que fuese a por él y que hiciesen caso a sus demandas.
> 
> Cual fue la primera demanda de Zelensky previa a la invasión? algo totalmente irrelevante para detenerla, pidió enterrar el nordstream 2, el timing de todo no es casualidad. Ya llevaba mucho tiempo pidiendo a USA sanciones y bloquear el nordstream 2, este ya fue su órdago final con la connivencia de USA por descontado. Lo que dudo es que viesen venir la durísima reacción Rusa, al menos no Zelensky.



Es que el gas de USA es invendible si Europa no lo quiere. Y si China e India compran más de Rusia dejarán de adquirir australiano y ahí surge otro problema porque el gas australiano puede quedar sin demanda. Y Australia, igual que Rusia, vive de las materias primas
Lo curioso es que a nivel mundial hay un excedente estructural de gas pero no de infraestructura para colocarlo. Incluso algo tan tonto como la longitud media de cada ruta de transporte convierte el parque de metaneros en deficitario o excedentario. Si alargas el viaje medio suben fletes y faltan barcos.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (25 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Santiago Niño* sobre el pago en rublos, ya va a empezar a salir a la luz el tema.
> Audio en el enlace:
> 
> La amenaza rusa sobre la nueva forma de cobrar el gas que puede llevar al desastre: “No se va a poder pagar”
> ...



La idea supongo que es que si quieres rublos tendrás que vender los productos que Rusia necesita en rublos
De esta forma se rompe el bloqueo comercial . 
los vehículos maquinaria o tecnología que puedan necesitar o desear la tendrán, pero la pagaran en rublos que luego se usaran para comprarles el gas y el petróleo
Creo que era mas que previsible que esta guerra la ibamos a perder nosotros


----------



## LIRDISM (25 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> La UE comprará gas a EEUU por 140.000 millones para aislar a Rusia
> 
> 
> La Comisión Europea y Estados Unidos han alcanzado un acuerdo histórico en materia energética que permitirá desligarse del suministro de gas ruso. Bruselas garantizará una demanda estable de 50 bcm/ año de GNL estadounidense adicional hasta al menos 2030, lo que supone una compra valorada en...
> ...



Estos hijos de puta tienen ordenes de arruinarnos, agenda 2030 en vena, no tener nada y ser feliz. Todas esas medidas llevan al desastre.


----------



## Dylan Leary (25 Mar 2022)

Mientras tanto en China









China confina a trabajadores en las fábricas para mantener la producción durante los nuevos cierres por covid


Los nuevos y estrictos cierres por covid en algunas regiones chinas amenazan con volver a afectar a la producción de sus fábricas y, por tanto, golpear de nuevo a las cadenas de suministro mundiales. Es por ello que las factorías están empezando a crear 'burbujas' de empleados aislados durante...



www.eleconomista.es





Ómicron se expande a toda velocidad y Pekín se empeña en el 'cero covid'
Llegan denuncias de trabajadores durmiendo en el suelo de las factorías


----------



## pepetemete (25 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Está bastante claro que USA quería vender su gas y romper las relaciones económicas de la UE y Rusia.
> 
> Justo antes de ponerse en marcha el nordstream 2, Ucrania escaló notablemente la situación, movilizan ingente cantidad de tropas al donbass, urgen entrada en la OTAN, hace esas declaraciones de querer tener armas nucleares. Zelensky estaba haciendo aspavientos a Rusia rogándole que fuese a por él y que hiciesen caso a sus demandas.
> 
> Cual fue la primera demanda de Zelensky previa a la invasión? algo totalmente irrelevante para detenerla, pidió enterrar el nordstream 2, el timing de todo no es casualidad. Ya llevaba mucho tiempo pidiendo a USA sanciones y bloquear el nordstream 2, este ya fue su órdago final con la connivencia de USA por descontado. Lo que dudo es que viesen venir la durísima reacción Rusa, al menos no Zelensky.











Bill Gates se convierte en el mayor propietario de tierras agrícolas de EE.UU


Bill Gates es un terrateniente. Sí, también es el cofundador de Microsoft y el cuarto hombre más rico del mundo. Pero si algo le diferencia de los...




www.expansion.com





Y no solo el gas... el amigo Gates ya sabía de que iba el tema


----------



## Teuro (25 Mar 2022)

Marhuenda ya dijo hace 4 semanas que si los habitantes de Dombás eran rusos y hablaban ruso era normal que se quisieran integrar en Rusia. Hay mucha hipocresía con esto, puesto que llevado al extremo justifica secesiones como la de Kosovo con Serbia, puesto que si eran moros, se sentían moros y rezaban moro, lo lógico es que fundaran su país. También aplicable a "otras zonas" de conflicto, no se si me entendéis.


----------



## kelden (25 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Para nada son el mismo grupo étnico rusos y ucros, ni españoles y portugueses o austríacos y alemanes. Es cosa de genética de poblaciones, no de hablar el mismo idioma ni otros aspectos culturales en los que puedan coincidir.



Ni uno de villaconejos de arriba y otro de villaconejos de abajos .... dónde vas a comparar ....


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (25 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Siguen necesitando 150.000 millones para suplir esa carencia de Rusia y a precio 40% más caro.



Enormemente caro


----------



## Teuro (25 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Odesa, crimea, donetsk, lugansk, Jarkov, kiev etc etc.. históricamente nunca han sido ucranianos... rusia va por lo suyo...



De acuerdo, pero recuerda que todo este follón lo montaron los soviéticos montando países según el humor del padre Stalin o deportando a millones de personas de este a oeste, de oeste a este y el que se quejaba al extremo oriente siberiano. Toda Europa del Este está "mal parida" en el sentido de que las fronteras "fluctúan" con el tiempo.


----------



## Mongolo471 (25 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Estos hijos de puta tienen ordenes de arruinarnos, agenda 2030 en vena, no tener nada y ser feliz. Todas esas medidas llevan al desastre.



Llevan años diciendo que abandonemos el gas ruso... Ucrania es la trampa en la que ha caído Putin.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (25 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Zhirinovsky lo explica muy claro:
> Malorusia y Novorusia a un lado, se extirpa Galicia como el cancer que es
> Aparentemente el corte lo hace por la linea Chernobyl-Transinstria
> 
> ...



Un reflejo de lo que hay en las cabecitas Ruskys como las del loco zar.
Por eso hay que plantar cara a estos imperialistas.


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Mar 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Llevan años diciendo que abandonemos el gas ruso... Ucrania es la trampa en la que ha caído Putin.



No haga honor a su nick, anda que no llevan intentando derrocarlos mediante colorines, al principio el Monje dejab a hacer, era la democrasia, pero cuando te empiezan a enviar pájaros con peste bubonica la paciencia se agota.


----------



## amcxxl (25 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y cuando y como se trae y regasifica todo eso? En Europa no hay capacidad de regasificar. Quizá en un par de años o tres la haya



es que no hace falta, simplemente Alemania abre el Nord Stream 2, paga en rublos y manda a tomar por culo a Biden y si puta madre


----------



## workforfood (25 Mar 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Llevan años diciendo que abandonemos el gas ruso... Ucrania es la trampa en la que ha caído Putin.



Era eso o tener Bases OTAN en toda la frontera Ucraniana.


----------



## Dylan Leary (25 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


> y el resto del gas de donde lo sacan? por que esos 50 bcm son como una cuarta parte de lo que estan comprando a Rusia.



Supongo que con renovables, eficiencia energética y nitrógeno líquido quieren ajustar el tema


----------



## LIRDISM (25 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


> y el resto del gas de donde lo sacan? por que esos 50 bcm son como una cuarta parte de lo que estan comprando a Rusia.



y todo el entramado que supone, en barcos, gestión, creación de regasificadoras en Europa. España es el que más tiene pero no hay conexión con Europa, a los franceses no le gusta la idea de que España haga negocio a su costa, a Francia siempre le gusto la ruina de España y nosotros lo contrario, ayudarles a pesar de ser un verdadero enemigo. Tenemos lo que nos merecemos, no hay alternativa a tener buenas relaciones con Argelia pero EEUU como propietario de España ya nos ha dicho que somos sacrificables.


----------



## Guanotopía (25 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> La guerra es una agresión de una potencia comunista contra un país soberano que quiere liberarse de las cadenas de Rusia. No hay más, evidentemente hay una pretensión estratégica: que el malestar no cunda y que abarque a la propia Rusia.
> Recordar que está guerra la inició Rusia en 2014 porque el títere que ellos pusieron fue depuesto por alzamiento popular, invadiendo el este de Ucrania y Crimea. La diferencia es que ahora Ucrania tiene armas y se defiende.
> No admito tonterías de follarusos, mi lista de ignorados esta en máximos.



Si empiezas llamando a Rusia comunista, da una pereza enorme contestar.


----------



## computer_malfuction (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (25 Mar 2022)

Está bastante claro que USA quería vender su gas y romper las relaciones económicas de la UE y Rusia.

Justo antes de ponerse en marcha el nordstream 2, Ucrania escaló notablemente la situación, movilizan ingente cantidad de tropas al donbass, urgen entrada en la OTAN, hace esas declaraciones de querer tener armas nucleares. Zelensky estaba haciendo aspavientos a Rusia rogándole que fuese a por él y que hiciesen caso a sus demandas.

Cual fue la primera demanda de Zelensky previa a la invasión? algo totalmente irrelevante para detenerla, pidió enterrar el nordstream 2, el timing de todo no es casualidad. Ya llevaba mucho tiempo pidiendo a USA sanciones y bloquear el nordstream 2, este ya fue su órdago final con la connivencia de USA por descontado. Lo que dudo es que viesen venir la durísima reacción Rusa, al menos no Zelensky.
[/QUOTE]
No sólo iban por ahí los tiros, se trata de asociación rentable.

El gaseoducto de Ucrania pasa por otros países y cobran peaje por el mismo Además dejaron de pagar las facturas Rusia por el gas consumido y Rusia refinanció.

¿Como se refinanciaba el gas de Ucrania?. Pues como se hace en las comunidades de vecinos con las obras de cambio de caldera, tu me lo vas pagando en cada nuevo consumo en los años siguientes poniendo el metro cubico mas caro.

¿Qué hizo tras eso Ucranaia?. Pues no sé que país de UE cercano era, pero el gas volvía desde ese país que compraba más barato el gas por pagar sus facturas y ya no compraba directamente a Rusia. Ahí estaría el hijo del presi del País de las Maravillas.

Así que si el Nord Stream 2 se ponía en marcha, Ucrania no cobra peajes por lo que por ahí pasa y con suerte hay otros conductos para pasar a otros países el gas y por no pagar factura te lo cortamos o pagas como debes.

Como se ver eran dos los asociados y dos los interesados. Trileros ambos.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (25 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> La UE comprará gas a EEUU por 140.000 millones para aislar a Rusia
> 
> 
> La Comisión Europea y Estados Unidos han alcanzado un acuerdo histórico en materia energética que permitirá desligarse del suministro de gas ruso. Bruselas garantizará una demanda estable de 50 bcm/ año de GNL estadounidense adicional hasta al menos 2030, lo que supone una compra valorada en...
> ...




Traiciones, robos, saqueos, mentiras, manipulaciones...eso es de lo que verdaderamente se trata.

El colmo ha sido cuando nos han intentado envenenar, enfermar, asesinar, extorsionar..con el covid.


----------



## arriondas (25 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> y todo el entramado que supone, en barcos, gestión, creación de regasificadoras en Europa. España es el que más tiene pero no hay conexión con Europa, a los franceses no le gusta la idea de que España haga negocio a su costa, a Francia siempre le gusto la ruina de España y nosotros lo contrario, ayudarles a pesar de ser un verdadero enemigo. Tenemos lo que nos merecemos, no hay alternativa a tener buenas relaciones con Argelis pero EEUU como propietario de España ya nos ha dicho que somos sacrificables.



En Europa cada uno es de su padre y de su madre. A Francia no hace ninguna gracia que España sea un hub para el gas licuado, así que las zancadillas están aseguradas. Por supuesto, en Washington comiendo palomitas mientras los europeos andan a codazos entre ellos y pagando un gas y petróleo más caros.


----------



## computer_malfuction (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (25 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No haga honor a su nick, anda que no llevan intentando derrocarlos mediante colorines, al principio el Monje dejab a hacer, era la democrasia, pero cuando te empiezan a enviar pájaros con peste bubonica la paciencia se agota.



JAJAJAJAJAJAJ, Me descojono por que lo dices en serio.

PAJAROS CON PESTE BUBONICA.

Vaya tela...

¿Que sera lo proximo?? Estais poniendo el listón demasiado alto.

Meter por el danubio hacia Rusia Esturiones con Antrax?????


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> y todo el entramado que supone, en barcos, gestión, creación de regasificadoras en Europa. España es el que más tiene pero no hay conexión con Europa, a los franceses no le gusta la idea de que España haga negocio a su costa, a Francia siempre le gusto la ruina de España y nosotros lo contrario, ayudarles a pesar de ser un verdadero enemigo. Tenemos lo que nos merecemos, no hay alternativa a tener buenas relaciones con Argelia pero EEUU como propietario de España ya nos ha dicho que somos sacrificables.



España ha pasado la pantalla colonia para entrar en "Laboratorio ucraniano", vacunar, vacunar y vacunar, no era casual en empeño de Ken en inocular a toda la población, incluso amenazando a los recalcitrantes, se están disparando los casos de tumore de mama en la población femenina y lo que vendrá, España es un experimento del NWO.


----------



## Dylan Leary (25 Mar 2022)

Los líderes del G7 llaman a la OPEP a ofrecer alternativas al petróleo ruso


Los líderes del G7 llamaron a los países productores de petróleo y gas a aumentar las entregas en los mercados internacionales, apuntando al papel clave de la Organización de Países Exportadores de Petroleo, en un comunicado conjunto tras la cumbre extraordinaria convocada por Alemania en...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> De todas maneras es un desastre, el metanero mas grande del mundo carga 267.000 tm de gas licuado (la clase Q-Max) y Rusia envía a Europa más de 200.000.000.000 millones de tm de gas. harían falta 750.000 viajes para proporcionar todo eso y con los 15.000.000.000 contratados haría falta 56.000 viajes. Rusia no esta preocupada de la autodestrucción de Europa. Todo esto si lo hace el metanero más grande del mundo.



Ganar al Eje en la 2 GM también suponía un gran esfuerzo mundial.

Y mire donde acabó Hitler.


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Mar 2022)

Raticida IBIS, las mata bien muertas:


----------



## Trajanillo (25 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Los líderes del G7 llaman a la OPEP a ofrecer alternativas al petróleo ruso
> 
> 
> Los líderes del G7 llamaron a los países productores de petróleo y gas a aumentar las entregas en los mercados internacionales, apuntando al papel clave de la Organización de Países Exportadores de Petroleo, en un comunicado conjunto tras la cumbre extraordinaria convocada por Alemania en...
> ...



El problema es que petroleo hay el que hay y no hay más y si la producción ya está en máximos y quitas al ruso, pues ya me explicaran.


----------



## visaman (25 Mar 2022)

esto se acaba Rusia moviliza su Fuerza de Maniobra de Tractores en 15 días se acaba todo


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *URGENTE---> NUEVO ACUERDO: EEUU SUMINISTRARÁ MÁS GAS A LA UE*





Te llevas un A380 lleno de chortinas pechocagables a Dubái, las bodegas llenas de farlopa, whisky y jamón de bellota, convocas a los jeques árabes más gordos y el lunes se ponen a liberar petróleo como si no hubiera mañana.


----------



## lasoziedad (25 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> El problema es que petroleo hay el que hay y no hay más y si la producción ya está en máximos y quitas al ruso, pues ya me explicaran.



Y con el gas parecido y aunque lo hubiera traerlo en barcos en esas cantidades no parece viable. En fin, directos al suicidio económico y dando palmas con las orejas. Porque lo dice el amo.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Llevan años diciendo que abandonemos el gas ruso... Ucrania es la trampa en la que ha caído Putin.




Solo que la desconexión se va a acelerar y va a haber mucha menos oposición...


Entretanto OTAN, UE como una piña y venga a armarnos hasta los dientes.


Ajedrez!


----------



## amcxxl (25 Mar 2022)

Un claro ejemplo de la matanza de civiles en Kiev por monos armados, que orgullosamente se llama "Defensa Territorial". 

¿Recuerdas el video con el SUV disparado en Kiev, donde murió la familia (en febrero)? Bueno, entonces... Ahora el mismo momento de la ejecución salió a la superficie. El video muestra lo divertido que fue entonces ter.oborone - risas y alegría de la ejecución. Pero lo que pasó después fueron historias conmovedoras y conmovedoras sobre las atrocidades de los saboteadores rusos que dispararon contra una familia con niños. 

Desde la alegría y el júbilo por el tiroteo de un automóvil civil hasta el dolor ostentoso por las víctimas de la supuesta "agresión rusa". Todo en un vídeo. ¡El nivel de hipocresía es el diablo! ("Dios" no se atreve a nombrar el idioma).
 


Destrucción de objetivos de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (Similar a D-30).


----------



## arriondas (25 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> El problema es que petroleo hay el que hay y no hay más y si la producción ya está en máximos y quitas al ruso, pues ya me explicaran.



No pueden aumentar más lo producción, los expertos de sofá todavía no se han enterado. ¿Qué será próximo, decir a los países asiáticos que consuman menos hidrocarburos?


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (25 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> El problema es que petroleo hay el que hay y no hay más y si la producción ya está en máximos y quitas al ruso, pues ya me explicaran.



Y ademas aqui se puede aplicar ese poema de miemoller 

Y cuando vinieron a por mi

¿Que garantías tienen los paises de la OPED u otros paises en desarrollo de que mañana no serán los siguientes en ser castigados por no obecer sumisos a su amos occidentales?
Los paises de la OPED tienen un incentivo especial en que este tema del embargo les reviente en las narices la UE y EEUU


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (25 Mar 2022)

Muy buen articulo Noruego indicando que se debería actuar más contundentemente contra Rusia.









Forsvarsekspert: Vesten bør gjøre mer for Ukraina - også militært


Forsker Ståle Ulriksen mener Vesten og Nato løper en stor risiko ved å så tydelig si at alliansen ikke skal blandes inn i krigen. – Da har Putin fått det akkurat som han vil, sier han.




www.vg.no


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJAJAJ, Me descojono por que lo dices en serio.
> 
> PAJAROS CON PESTE BUBONICA.
> 
> ...



Se acuerda ayer cuando decía que el 737 chino lo tiró un misil americano?


Jajajajaja puto demente...


----------



## Honkler (25 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> La guerra es una agresión de una potencia comunista contra un país soberano que quiere liberarse de las cadenas de Rusia. No hay más, evidentemente hay una pretensión estratégica: que el malestar no cunda y que abarque a la propia Rusia.
> Recordar que está guerra la inició Rusia en 2014 porque el títere que ellos pusieron fue depuesto por alzamiento popular, invadiendo el este de Ucrania y Crimea. La diferencia es que ahora Ucrania tiene armas y se defiende.
> No admito tonterías de follarusos, mi lista de ignorados esta en máximos.



Menuda sarta de gilipolleces has soltado. Y el problema es que te lo crees


----------



## kelden (25 Mar 2022)

En estados unidos ya hay quien está tomando nota de este desaguisado (la Fed ya ha dicho que ellos no fueron consultados respecto a las sanciones y que nunca las habrían aprobado si dependiese de ellos, el pentágono incluso filtra documentos enfríando la tensión con Rusia y desmintiendo la propaganda de su propio bando) y el chivo expiatorio va a ser la adminstración Biden. De chivo no tiene nada, porque todos, personalmente, tienen intererses económicos, en el tema, Biden directamente, que fue quien le vendió esta mierda al imbécil de Obama, y todos los demás, no sólo la Nuland, incluso Blinken, Sullivan y hasta Buttigieg. Va ser interesante cómo hacen el golpe de estado, porque igual al final la Harris es tan estúpida que sale una Johnson bis, ese que incrementó su patrimonio 2.000 veces cuando sucedió a Kennedy.

El problema va a ser el derrumbe europeo. Es totalmente impredecible quiénes van a tomar mando en plaza por aquí. La primera pista la tenemos ahora en Hungría, Orban sí o no. Pero la banca y la patronal no están por la labor esta de volarse los huevos. Y esa gente es la que más pesa a la hora de poner y quitare fantoches.

Lo dicho, europa de lamer anos occidentales a dejar impolutos esfínteres orientales, sin solución de continuidad.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Se acuerda ayer cuando decía que el 737 chino lo tiró un misil americano?
> 
> 
> Jajajajaja puto demente...



Me parecio entender que decia que lo habian controlado a distancia los americanos.... todavia peor. Ya que ellos al ser los constructores saben como.... manejarlo a distancia...
Contra gente así que argumento vas a dar???


----------



## coscorron (25 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 999121



En el SXXI como se come que en los paises desarrollados se provoco un problema de desabastecimiento por un tema de competencia comercial ... Y sobre todo como es posible que Europa que lleva decadas recortando su producción a fuerza de ayudas y gastandose un dineral ahora sufra este problema ...?? Desde luego el problema es de liderazgo..


----------



## coscorron (25 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> La guerra es una agresión de una potencia comunista contra un país soberano que quiere liberarse de las cadenas de Rusia. No hay más, evidentemente hay una pretensión estratégica: que el malestar no cunda y que abarque a la propia Rusia.
> Recordar que está guerra la inició Rusia en 2014 porque el títere que ellos pusieron fue depuesto por alzamiento popular, invadiendo el este de Ucrania y Crimea. La diferencia es que ahora Ucrania tiene armas y se defiende.
> No admito tonterías de follarusos, mi lista de ignorados esta en máximos.



Pues sigue ignorando ... Ya ves tu que problema ...


----------



## pemebe (25 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



De verdad alquien se cree que los presidentes se pasean por una zona en guerra Kiev (primero los de Visegrado y ahora los Balticos).
Si Zelensky está en Ucrania (que lo dudo) estaría en la zona Oeste del pais.

Y en el caso de que estuviera en Kiev, no iria ni el tato a visitarlo No se arriesgarían a que bombardeen un tren (que podría llevar armamento hacia Kiev), o la via ferrea.


----------



## crocodile (25 Mar 2022)

La presidenta de la Comisión Europea asegura que la UE no permitirá pagar el gas ruso en rublos


Ursula von der Leyen declaró que la exigencia de Moscú de que se le pague en rublos por el gas




eju.tv


----------



## vil. (25 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Y con el gas parecido y aunque lo hubiera traerlo en barcos en esas cantidades no parece viable. En fin, directos al suicidio económico y dando palmas con las orejas. Porque lo dice el amo.



Lo malo no es lo que diga el amo... lo terrible es que frente a la REALIDAD oponemos proyectos voluntaristas y lo más dramático es que ni siquiera dan para cubrir mínimos... Y LOS HACEMOS SONAR como grandes maravillas...

Da miedo... NO TENEMOS NADA, negociamos con las manos vacias y con simplezas... pero nada es nada...

Ahora le van a llorar a la OPEP más petroleo y ese petroleo en realidad está en Irán... que lo mismo acaba ocasionando que Israel se le ponga una mala leche del copón y ataque una central nucelar iraní... 

Y todo así... voluntarismo sin control, frente a MANIFIESTAS realidades...


----------



## Honkler (25 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *URGENTE---> NUEVO ACUERDO: EEUU SUMINISTRARÁ MÁS GAS A LA UE*



*A PRECIO DE ORO!*


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Me parecio entender que decia que lo habian controlado a distancia los americanos.... todavia peor. Ya que ellos al ser los constructores saben como.... manejarlo a distancia...
> Contra gente así que argumento vas a dar???




Jajajaja ninguno, reírte y cagarte en su puta madre, ninguno, es obvio, y así son el 99 % de ellos.

Pero pretenden que se les considere como hinjenieros, heconomistas, jenerales, lo cual es más grotesco aún.


----------



## paconan (25 Mar 2022)

Repoblar con ucranianos?

“Los funcionarios dijeron que 15.000 residentes de la ciudad rodeada de Mariupol habían sido deportados hasta ahora después de que los soldados les dijeron que Ucrania los había abandonado, y algunos fueron enviados a la isla rusa de Sakhalin en el Pacífico”. 



*Sajalín, la isla que lucha contra el aislamiento*
*La región más extrema del Lejano Oriente ruso y enclave estratégico busca frenar la despoblación. El Gobierno rescata la promesa de construir un puente hacia el continente*








Sajalín, la isla que lucha contra el aislamiento


La región más extrema del Lejano Oriente ruso y enclave estratégico busca frenar la despoblación. El Gobierno rescata la promesa de construir un puente hacia el continente




elpais.com


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Lo malo no es lo que diga el amo... lo terrible es que frente a la REALIDAD oponemos proyectos voluntaristas y lo más dramático es que ni siquiera dan para cubrir mínimos... Y LOS HACEMOS SONAR como grandes maravillas...
> 
> Da miedo... NO TENEMOS NADA, negociamos con las manos vacias y con simplezas... pero nada es nada...
> 
> ...





Voluntarismo nada...verás los maletines el bien que hacen.

De verdad que subestimais el poder de los que controlan el Planeta.

Pero bueno, seguid engañándoos, que sí que sí, que podéis apretar el botón.

Al nivel del gordo de Corea , para eso habéis quedado.


----------



## visaman (25 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 998816
> 
> 
> Que bien le sienta la zamarra al amado lider, esta siguiendo la dieta de Doc Nowzaradan ???, a 15 minutos de la anorexia...



nah esto es el fin de las dietas en 6 meses todos delgadísimos


----------



## vettonio (25 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Santiago Niño* sobre el pago en rublos, ya va a empezar a salir a la luz el tema.
> Audio en el enlace:
> 
> La amenaza rusa sobre la nueva forma de cobrar el gas que puede llevar al desastre: “No se va a poder pagar”
> ...




¡Éste es mi niñooo!


----------



## paconan (25 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJAJAJ, Me descojono por que lo dices en serio.
> 
> PAJAROS CON PESTE BUBONICA.
> 
> ...



Lo mismo que mandar ánsares y ocas "anilladas" con su trazabilidad desde ucrania infectadas a contaminar Rusia
son tan gilipollas que mandan aves anilladas , para que sepan de donde proceden y así poder acusarles, cada uno con su tema
en fin, la desinformación es total


----------



## pemebe (25 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Los hechos son que el loco zar hizo un ALL-IN y en Europa se lo hemos querido ver.
> Todo su chantaje del gas, petroleo etc le estamos haciendo frente aunque sea más caro.
> 
> La pregunta que se haría un Retard normal europeo, No un proruso que entra aquí a meter propaganda, sería.... ¿Por que paises como Alemania que les iba de puta madre llevandose bien con Rusia y hasta ya tenian una tuberia, se meten en este fregado??? Y no, la respuesta de por que lo dice USA no es cierta. Si hicieran lo que USA los pide a los alemanes no habrían ni empezado el Nord Stream 1 y menos esta ultima el 2.
> ...



Un poco de geografía.

*Las islas Diómedes —Diómedes Mayor (Rusia) y Diómedes Menor (EE. UU.)— se encuentran a sólo 3,8 km de distancia. 

Estrecho de Bering.

Es como decir que nosotros no tenemos un problema geográfico con Marruecos y las Canarias.
O los Rusos con los japoneses y las Kuriles ...*


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Mar 2022)

Corrijo, los ucranianos no son los colombianos de Europa, son los paracos de Europa.


----------



## amcxxl (25 Mar 2022)

Donetsk y Lugansk iran a Rusia o seran independientes
Crimea es Rusia

Jarkov y Summy en realidad tambien son parte de Rusia desde siempre (Slobodskaya) aunque probablemente se queden en el nuevo ente y la capital sea Jarkov


----------



## visaman (25 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Mientras tanto en China
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y comiendo fideos instantáneos todo el rato?


----------



## arriondas (25 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Lo malo no es lo que diga el amo... lo terrible es que frente a la REALIDAD oponemos proyectos voluntaristas y lo más dramático es que ni siquiera dan para cubrir mínimos... Y LOS HACEMOS SONAR como grandes maravillas...
> 
> Da miedo... NO TENEMOS NADA, negociamos con las manos vacias y con simplezas... pero nada es nada...
> 
> ...



Es una prueba de la desesperación de Occidente. Van como pollos sin cabeza. Te vas a negociar sin tener nada que ofrecer, y encima queriendo imponerte. 

Ahora se ponen a mendigar... ¡a Irán!, que evidentemente no va dar duros a cuatro pesetas (ese programa nuclear_ to ciclao_...). Lo que podría alterar por completo el equilibrio de poder en la región, con el consiguiente cabreo de Israel y Arabia Saudí. En el caso de Tal Aviv, quién sabe si no se van a ver tentados de llevar a cabo alguna acción unilateral, porque se van a sentir amenazados. Una situación similar a la de Ucrania, qué cosas.


----------



## lasoziedad (25 Mar 2022)

*Stoltenberg defiende reforzar la presencia militar de la OTAN en el Ártico*

El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, *ha defendido este viernes que la Alianza refuerce su presencia militar en el Ártico como respuesta a la mayor actividad rusa en la zona*, que ha calificado de gran importancia estratégica.

*"Veo una necesidad de escalar y hacer más cosas juntos"*, ha declarado en rueda de prensa en Bardufoss (Noruega) Stoltenberg, quien espera que la próxima cumbre de la Alianza en junio culmine con *"decisiones concretas" para aumentar la presencia terrestre, marina y área en la región*.

Stoltenberg ha asegurado que *la OTAN no puede consentir un "vacío de seguridad" en el Ártico, ya que estima que podría "alimentar las ambiciones" de Rusia*, exponer a la Alianza y hacer que aumenten los "malentendidos".

La mayor presencia de la Alianza en el Ártico *"no es para provocar un conflicto, sino para prevenirlo"*, ha argumentado.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (25 Mar 2022)

Interesanta


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Lo mismo que mandar ánsares y ocas "anilladas" con su trazabilidad desde ucrania infectadas a contaminar Rusia
> son tan gilipollas que mandan aves anilladas , para que sepan de donde proceden y así poder acusarles, cada uno con su tema
> en fin, la desinformación es total




Eso no es desinformación.

Eso es ...no sé, mi sobrina lee fábulas más creíbles.


----------



## visaman (25 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Está bastante claro que USA quería vender su gas y romper las relaciones económicas de la UE y Rusia.
> 
> Justo antes de ponerse en marcha el nordstream 2, Ucrania escaló notablemente la situación, movilizan ingente cantidad de tropas al donbass, urgen entrada en la OTAN, hace esas declaraciones de querer tener armas nucleares. Zelensky estaba haciendo aspavientos a Rusia rogándole que fuese a por él y que hiciesen caso a sus demandas.
> 
> Cual fue la primera demanda de Zelensky previa a la invasión? algo totalmente irrelevante para detenerla, pidió enterrar el nordstream 2, el timing de todo no es casualidad. Ya llevaba mucho tiempo pidiendo a USA sanciones y bloquear el nordstream 2, este ya fue su órdago final con la connivencia de USA por descontado. Lo que dudo es que viesen venir la durísima reacción Rusa, al menos no Zelensky.



No sólo iban por ahí los tiros, se trata de asociación rentable.

El gaseoducto de Ucrania pasa por otros países y cobran peaje por el mismo Además dejaron de pagar las facturas Rusia por el gas consumido y Rusia refinanció.

¿Como se refinanciaba el gas de Ucrania?. Pues como se hace en las comunidades de vecinos con las obras de cambio de caldera, tu me lo vas pagando en cada nuevo consumo en los años siguientes poniendo el metro cubico mas caro.

¿Qué hizo tras eso Ucranaia?. Pues no sé que país de UE cercano era, pero el gas volvía desde ese país que compraba más barato el gas por pagar sus facturas y ya no compraba directamente a Rusia. Ahí estaría el hijo del presi del País de las Maravillas.

Así que si el Nord Stream 2 se ponía en marcha, Ucrania no cobra peajes por lo que por ahí pasa y con suerte hay otros conductos para pasar a otros países el gas y por no pagar factura te lo cortamos o pagas como debes.

Como se ver eran dos los asociados y dos los interesados. Trileros ambos.
[/QUOTE]
ahí el FSB a pecado de lentitud burocrática, nada mas olerse la tostada tenían que haber apiolado al zelensky


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> De verdad alquien se cree que los presidentes se pasean por una zona en guerra Kiev (primero los de Visegrado y ahora los Balticos).
> Si Zelensky está en Ucrania (que lo dudo) estaría en la zona Oeste del pais.
> 
> Y en el caso de que estuviera en Kiev, no iria ni el tato a visitarlo No se arriesgarían a que bombardeen un tren (que podría llevar armamento hacia Kiev), o la via ferrea.



Kiev no está sitiada, si leyeses a gente como Illia Ponomarenko en twitter sabrías de la vida cotidiana allí, los coches entran y salen por todo el sur como pedro por su casa ... y en todo el centro y oeste de Ucrania no hay combates, ha habido bombardeos esporádicos y puntuales.
Hay que ser más serio, dejar de leer la propaganda de un país totalitario y terrorista como Rusia, porque sólo hacen que mentir y alimentar las conspiraciones más ridículas y sonrojantes


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es una prueba de la desesperación de Occidente. Van como pollos sin cabeza. Te vas a negociar sin tener nada que ofrecer, y encima queriendo imponerte.
> 
> Ahora se ponen a mendigar... ¡a Irán!, que evidentemente no va dar duros a cuatro pesetas (ese programa nuclear_ to ciclao_...). Lo que podría alterar por completo el equilibrio de poder en la región, con el consiguiente cabreo de Israel y Arabia Saudí. En el caso de Tal Aviv, quién sabe si no se van a ver tentados de llevar a cabo alguna acción unilateral, porque se van a sentir amenazados. Una situación similar a la de Ucrania, qué cosas.



Pues que abran la mano los saudíes, mira qué fácil.

Al final va a haber que montar una guerra y quitarles a los moros el caldo, cachis en la mar.

Conozco a una gente que por un módico precio...


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Lo mismo que mandar ánsares y ocas "anilladas" con su trazabilidad desde ucrania infectadas a contaminar Rusia
> son tan gilipollas que mandan aves anilladas , para que sepan de donde proceden y así poder acusarles, cada uno con su tema
> en fin, la desinformación es total



Son ucranianos, solo sirven para kapos de campo de exterminio. No se si te has dado cuenta que los pajarracos fueron ennviados por un laboratorio biológico secreto montado por el Pentágono, no por la asociación de colombofilia del Norte del Mar Negro.
"Igor Kirillov, Jefe de las Tropas de Protección Radiológica, Química y Biológica (RCBZ) de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia, en una sesión informativa el jueves, dijo que en el marco de los programas biológicos militares de los Estados Unidos y sus aliados de la OTAN, con la participación de laboratorios ucranianos, se estaba creando un proyecto para propagar enfermedades con la ayuda de las aves. Para estos fines, se identificaron especies de aves cuyas rutas de vuelo pasan por Rusia, señala Kirillov. Según el Ministerio de Defensa, en el proyecto se utilizaron cisnes mudos, cormoranes, patos, gansos y otros".


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Mar 2022)

Es un ataque a Europa una vez más .

No fue ni primera ni segunda guerra mundial puesto que no cayó ninguna bomba en Estados Unidos de América.

Ellos no quieren que exista Estados Unidos de Europa para ser ellos la primera potencia mundial .

De la misma manera que destruyeron el mayor imperio de la historia de la humanidad : el imperio iberoamericano financiando a los traidores que ellos llamaron libertadores y enfrentando a la población y a los países entre sí para convertirlos en el estercolero tercermundista que sigue siendo hoy en día.

*Ucrania es un cebo para los europeos como fue Pearl Harbor ( sólo hundieron 3 barcos destartalados ) Los armas europeas que matan, son el casus belli*
Ucrania es un cebo para los europeos . El famoso convoy de 40 kilómetros de camiones destartalados que han sido bombardeados estos días con armas enviadas por los países europeos , es una declaración de guerra . Ha sido el casus belli . " Rusia " ahora tiene el derecho de bombardear a sus...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## vil. (25 Mar 2022)

Esto que voy a decir es una simple elucubración mía... me gustaría que no estuviese acertada, pero...

La situación europea es catastrófica... y ante esa situación no CABE OTRA que empezar a destruir demanda y ME TEMO que eso suponga algo verdaderamente trágico como mínimo...

España tiene varias regasificadoras, pero por el motivo que fuese no se han efectuado las interconexiones con europa que eran necesarias... hoy asistimos a la idea de Argelia de enviar el gas por ITALIA como vía principal...

Hace unos días en una bajada de pantalones como no se ha visto otra Sanchez habló del amego marroquí y del Sahara.... ahora el PP acerca posiciones con el gobierno marroquí...

Hay que destruir demanda y alguien tiene que caer... Sánchez ni siquiera es invitado a debatir realmente sobre Ucrania... hay que destruir demanda y alguien tiene que caer...

Espero equivocarme y muy mucho que lo espero... pero me temo que ese alguien seamos nosotros... no quiero pensar que yo tenga razón, pero... 

OJALA ME EQUIVOQUE...


----------



## Nicors (25 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Menuda sarta de gilipolleces has soltado. Y el problema es que te lo crees



Se llaman hechos históricos, incontestables, fuera de magufadas de follarusos.
Otra verdad, Rusia no tiene aliados, solo Estados vasallos y tributarios.


----------



## arriondas (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Pues que abran la mano los saudíes, mira qué fácil.
> 
> Al final va a haber que montar una guerra y quitarles a los moros el caldo, cachis en la mar.
> 
> Conozco a una gente que por un módico precio...



¡Si no pueden! Ese es el problema.

No hay huevos a atacar a Arabia Saudí, eso que te quede claro.


----------



## Octubrista (25 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> En el SXXI como se come que en los paises desarrollados se provoco un problema de desabastecimiento por un tema de competencia comercial ... Y sobre todo como es posible que Europa que lleva decadas recortando su producción a fuerza de ayudas y gastandose un dineral ahora sufra este problema ...?? Desde luego el problema es de liderazgo..



Sin ninguna duda, pero piensa que la corrupción del funcionariado europeo y de los propios políticos locales nos ha llevado a esto.

Las medidas impuestas desde los _lobbies_ de la UE que han ido aniquilando productos y producciones de la UE, han ido de la mano de la corrupción.

Hoy vemos a familias de ex-políticos ucranianos que son sorprendidos en las fronteras con maletas de millones de €, así como otros que tienen fortunas astronómicas; todo eso viene de los pillajes de los grandes acuerdos comerciales con la UE, se aceptaba importar alimentos a base de prohibir cultivo en la propia UE, y aumentar los beneficios de los _lobbies_.

Lo mismo con cítricos desde fuera de la UE, y no hablo de la industria, permitiendo importar desde países que no respetan condiciones laborales, ni respeto medioambiental.


----------



## Dylan Leary (25 Mar 2022)

The pensioner survived the Second World War and now gives the last for the victory of Ukraine

This grandmother is already 97 years old, she survived the Holodomor at the age of 33, saw the war with her own eyes and now she is trying to help everyone she can to end this disaster. Despite her respectable age, the old woman wants to support the Ukrainian army, and from the trembling voice and tears in her eyes she shares her pension, I want to give her a big hug and thank her.

Take care of your grandmothers, for them we will all always be children, even if the grandchildren are adults and serve in the Armed Forces ...


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)

*Los líderes de la UE pactan un fondo para la reconstrucción de Ucrania<*
Los líderes de la Unión Europea han acordado un fondo fiduciario para apoyar la reconstrucción de *Ucrania*, en una señal más de apoyo europea ante la* invasión rusa*, cuando se cumple un mes de la ofensiva militar de Moscú.

Con esta iniciativa, los Veintisiete suman fuerzas e invitan a los socios internacionales a colaborar para apoyar al país en sus necesidades más inmediatas y su reconstrucción, una vez acabe la *invasión rusa*.

A su llegada a la segunda jornada de la cumbre europea, el presidente del Consejo Europeo, Charles Michel, ha puesto en valor la ayuda prestada por Europa a nivel militar y humanitario y ha asegurado que este fondo fiduciario es una muestra de que la UE seguirá respaldando a Kiev.


----------



## visaman (25 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Lo malo no es lo que diga el amo... lo terrible es que frente a la REALIDAD oponemos proyectos voluntaristas y lo más dramático es que ni siquiera dan para cubrir mínimos... Y LOS HACEMOS SONAR como grandes maravillas...
> 
> Da miedo... NO TENEMOS NADA, negociamos con las manos vacias y con simplezas... pero nada es nada...
> 
> ...



dicen los futurólogos que el 4 de abril se lía gorda pero nada de nucelares


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¡Si no pueden! Ese es el problema.
> 
> No hay huevos a atacar a Arabia Saudí, eso que te quede claro.




Pues se ataca a Irán.

El que más convenga, conozco a otra gente que también anda interesada en el ajo.

Uno de los dos tiene que aflojar el caldo.

Son moros.

O dinero o cañonazos, no entienden otra dialéctica.

Yo creo que por las buenas nos podemos entender.


----------



## computer_malfuction (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Monarquía Bananera (25 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



En ukrania realmente no tienen claro de qué parte estamos, ya que les estamos enviando material que no quieren ni regalado otros países.


----------



## piru (25 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El presidente de Siria nos lo explica




Me gustaría rularlo, está en algún sitio con subtítulos en español?


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Viva la Legión.

"Me encanta el olor a tanque ruso quemado por la mañana".

Adaptación libre de frase mítica.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Mar 2022)

Fernando Paz: «El objetivo del globalismo es convertir el mundo en una gran China»


https://www.laiberia.es/fernando-paz-el-objetivo-del-globalismo-es-convertir-el-mundo-en-una-gran-china l historiador Fernando Paz es uno de esos hombres cada vez más inhabituales que reúnen en sí la inteligencia necesaria para hallar verdades que a otros se nos escapan y el coraje para...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Mar 2022)

LA PAZ SALVAJE : El genocidio de 12 millones de alemanes después de perder la segunda guerra mundial . Inédito documental que lo pasaron por la dos


como al parecer lo borran/censuran ... lo he buscado en la web https://www.area-documental.com/video/1945%20La%20Paz%20Salvaje/ https://es.rbth.com/historia/88284-vivieron-murieron-urss-prisioneros-guerra-alemanes La paz salvaje Documental (+18) como lo han borrado de la web de tve , lo he...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## arriondas (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Pues se ataca a Irán.
> 
> El que más convenga, conozco a otra gente que también anda interesada en el ajo.
> 
> ...



No lo harán, argentinito. Y lo sabes.


----------



## paconan (25 Mar 2022)

*EXCLUSIVA-Sinopec de China detiene proyectos de Rusia, Beijing desconfía de sanciones: fuentes*
El grupo estatal chino Sinopec suspendió las conversaciones para una importante inversión petroquímica y una empresa de comercialización de gas en Rusia, dijeron fuentes a Reuters, atendiendo a un llamado de cautela del gobierno a medida que aumentan las sanciones por la invasión de Ucrania. 
La decisión de la refinería de petróleo más grande de Asia de frenar una inversión potencial de 500 millones de dólares en una planta química de gas y una empresa para comercializar gas ruso en China pone de relieve los riesgos, incluso para el socio diplomático más importante de Rusia, de una inversión occidental inesperadamente pesada. 








EXCLUSIVE China's Sinopec pauses Russia projects, Beijing wary of sanctions -sources


China's state-run Sinopec Group has suspended talks for a major petrochemical investment and a gas marketing venture in Russia, sources told Reuters, heeding a government call for caution as sanctions mount over the invasion of Ukraine.




www.reuters.com


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)

*Xi, a Johnson: "Hay que crear las condiciones para la paz en Ucrania"*
El presidente chino, Xi Jinping, ha asegurado en una conversación telefónica con su homólogo británico, Boris Johnson, que la comunidad internacional debe "crear las condiciones adecuadas" para solucionar la *guerra en Ucrania* y "promover negociaciones de paz desde la sinceridad".

"La comunidad internacional debe promover negociaciones de paz desde la sinceridad. Hay que crear las condiciones necesarias para solucionar este asunto. Debemos hacer todo lo posible para que la paz regrese a *Ucrania*", indicó Xi, según recoge la prensa local. Según el presidente chino, su país está ya jugando "un papel constructivo" en este sentido.


----------



## Murmurator (25 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> La presidenta de la Comisión Europea asegura que la UE no permitirá pagar el gas ruso en rublos
> 
> 
> Ursula von der Leyen declaró que la exigencia de Moscú de que se le pague en rublos por el gas
> ...



Estos son subnormales. Les puede parecer mal que Rusia quiera cobrar en rublos, ¿pero cómo lo van a impedir?. Dice que "no lo van a consentir". Y que van a exigir "cumplimiento del contrato". 

A ver si os enteráis que estáis enviando armas que matan a rusos, y consecuentemente Rusia va a hacer lo que le de la gana. 
A veces me horroriza el bajo nivel y lo alejados de la realidad que están los dirigentes occidentales.


----------



## tomcat ii (25 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y cuando y como se trae y regasifica todo eso? En Europa no hay capacidad de regasificar. Quizá en un par de años o tres la haya



Se hará como se tenga que hacer porque hay un puto calvo retrasado amenazando con volar convento.


----------



## Guanotopía (25 Mar 2022)

Que sí, por eso Rusia patrocina a la mayoría de ultraderecha europea, y la ultraderecha europea apoya a Putin.

TDS CMNSTS

Lo que me faltaba por ver, la culpa de la decadencia occidental representada por la cultura woke dirigida desde las universidades americanas, es culpa de Putin el soviético.

Dais para tertulianos de Sálvame.


----------



## pemebe (25 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



Noticia completa:









Russia running out of precision munitions in Ukraine war- Pentagon official


Russia is running out of precision guided munitions and it is more likely to rely on so-called dumb bombs and artillery, a senior Pentagon official said on Thursday.




www.reuters.com





WASHINGTON, 24 de marzo (Reuters) - Rusia se está quedando sin municiones guiadas de precisión y es más probable que recurra a las llamadas bombas tontas y a la artillería, dijo el jueves un alto funcionario del Pentágono.

El subsecretario de Defensa para Política, Colin Kahl, especuló que no creía que el presidente Vladimir Putin quisiera tener un conflicto total con la OTAN.

¿Alguien se cree que un ejercito que se está preparando durante 8 años (desde 2014) se va a quedar sin bombas guiadas en un mes (que han tirado 4, mal contadas)? 

Y la OTAN estuvo 78 días ininterrumpidos bombardeando Yugoslavia (más de 38.000 misiones), según ellos utilizando siempre sistemas guiados, sin haberse preparado para ello y no se les acabaron (no creo que dejaran de bombardear porque se les acabaron las bombas guiadas)

Nos toman por tontos.


----------



## Agilipollado (25 Mar 2022)

Para regalar dinero a todo el mundo siempre hay, para los españoles necesitados siempre excusas.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No lo harán, argentinito. Y lo sabes.




Esto es ir tocando puertas, you know what I mean.

Por las buenas, por las malas o por las regulares.

Ahora parece que es que los rusos tuvieran alguna clase de material mítico, intransferible, de propiedades mágicas... jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja.


----------



## paconan (25 Mar 2022)

Finlandia suspenderá las conexiones ferroviarias con Rusia a partir del 28 de marzo, informó la publicación finlandesa Helsingin Sanomat. El tren finlandés Allegro, que hasta ahora ha estado en funcionamiento desde que Rusia lanzó su invasión de Ucrania, ya no viajará de Helsinki a San Petersburgo. Según un documento publicado por el Departamento de Comunicaciones del Gobierno de Finlandia, "no es recomendable seguir usando Allegro con sanciones". El Director de Transporte de Pasajeros, Topi Simola, agregó: "Hasta ahora, hemos seguido usando Allegro de acuerdo con las instrucciones oficiales y el objetivo ha sido garantizar que los finlandeses tengan acceso a Finlandia. Durante estas semanas, las personas que querían salir de Rusia lograron salir del país”.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Finlandia suspenderá las conexiones ferroviarias con Rusia a partir del 28 de marzo, informó la publicación finlandesa Helsingin Sanomat. El tren finlandés Allegro, que hasta ahora ha estado en funcionamiento desde que Rusia lanzó su invasión de Ucrania, ya no viajará de Helsinki a San Petersburgo. Según un documento publicado por el Departamento de Comunicaciones del Gobierno de Finlandia, "no es recomendable seguir usando Allegro con sanciones". El Director de Transporte de Pasajeros, Topi Simola, agregó: "Hasta ahora, hemos seguido usando Allegro de acuerdo con las instrucciones oficiales y el objetivo ha sido garantizar que los finlandeses tengan acceso a Finlandia. Durante estas semanas, las personas que querían salir de Rusia lograron salir del país”.




Pobres, ya a Rusia no podrán huir en tren, esto es un crimen.


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)

*Aplazan un concierto de Emir Kusturica denunciado por la comunidad ucraniana.*
El Palau de la Música Catalana informa del aplazamiento del concierto de *Emir Kusturica y The No Smoking Orchestra,* programado para el día 30, tras las protestas de miembros de la comunidad ucraniana en Cataluña que anunciaban concentraciones contra la actuación de un artista que vinculan con el régimen ruso.

El concierto estaba programado dentro del ciclo Banco Mediolanum Festival Mil.leni, pero la presencia del músico serbio había suscitado las quejas de miembros de la comunidad ucraniana en Cataluña que habían hecho pública una carta de protesta en la que califican su presencia en Barcelona como "una vergüenza".

En su misiva, *aseguran que Kusturica colabora con el teatro Académico Central del Ejército Ruso* y denuncian que el músico "justifica a dictadores como (Vladímir) Putin".

Los miembros de la comunidad ucraniana amenazaban con boicotear el concierto organizando ante el Palau de la Música con una protesta durante la actuación del músico serbio y en los días previos.


----------



## Dylan Leary (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (25 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> The pensioner survived the Second World War and now gives the last for the victory of Ukraine
> 
> This grandmother is already 97 years old, she survived the Holodomor at the age of 33, saw the war with her own eyes and now she is trying to help everyone she can to end this disaster. Despite her respectable age, the old woman wants to support the Ukrainian army, and from the trembling voice and tears in her eyes she shares her pension, I want to give her a big hug and thank her.
> 
> Take care of your grandmothers, for them we will all always be children, even if the grandchildren are adults and serve in the Armed Forces ...



Estas cosas son las que te hacen levantarte de la silla. Joder. ME CAGO EN TODOS LOS MUERTOS DE LOS HIJOS DE PUTA QUE APOYAN AL LOCO ZAR.


----------



## visaman (25 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Esto que voy a decir es una simple elucubración mía... me gustaría que no estuviese acertada, pero...
> 
> La situación europea es catastrófica... y ante esa situación no CABE OTRA que empezar a destruir demanda y ME TEMO que eso suponga algo verdaderamente trágico como mínimo...
> 
> ...



expulsión de europia de los PIGS?


----------



## tomcat ii (25 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Está bastante claro que USA quería vender su gas y romper las relaciones económicas de la UE y Rusia.
> 
> ... rollo ... más rollo ...



Claro, por eso putín invadió ucrania en dos actos, el primero en 2014.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> *EXCLUSIVA-Sinopec de China detiene proyectos de Rusia, Beijing desconfía de sanciones: fuentes*
> El grupo estatal chino Sinopec suspendió las conversaciones para una importante inversión petroquímica y una empresa de comercialización de gas en Rusia, dijeron fuentes a Reuters, atendiendo a un llamado de cautela del gobierno a medida que aumentan las sanciones por la invasión de Ucrania.
> La decisión de la refinería de petróleo más grande de Asia de frenar una inversión potencial de 500 millones de dólares en una planta química de gas y una empresa para comercializar gas ruso en China pone de relieve los riesgos, incluso para el socio diplomático más importante de Rusia, de una inversión occidental inesperadamente pesada.
> 
> ...





Jojojo si ya era peligroso negociar con el gitano turcochino, como para hacerlo ahora.

Pero Oso Panda no le iba a fíar?


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)

*Australia impone sanciones al presidente de Bielorrusia y impone más a Rusia.*
Australia impuso el viernes sanciones al presidente de Bielorrusia, *Alexander Lukashenko,* miembros de su familia y 22 individuos rusos, a quienes llamó "propagandistas y agentes de desinformación".

Las últimas sanciones incluirán a editores de organizaciones como _Russia Today,_ la _Fundación de Cultura Estratégica, InfoRos y NewsFront,_ dijo la ministra de Relaciones Exteriores,* Marise Payne,* en un comunicado.

Bielorrusia continúa brindando apoyo estratégico a Rusia y sus fuerzas militares "en su asalto a la soberanía e integridad territorial de Ucrania", dijo Payne.


----------



## Salamandra (25 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> No sólo iban por ahí los tiros, se trata de asociación rentable.
> 
> El gaseoducto de Ucrania pasa por otros países y cobran peaje por el mismo Además dejaron de pagar las facturas Rusia por el gas consumido y Rusia refinanció.
> 
> ...



ahí el FSB a pecado de lentitud burocrática, nada mas olerse la tostada tenían que haber apiolado al zelensky
[/QUOTE]
Bueno, yo con apiolar no estoy conforme. Soy gente de paz.

Digamos mejor que se tenía que haber atado corto al susodicho. El problema es que estas cosas pueden ser bastante complejas y puede haber muchos temas de esos que son secretos por seguridad del país.

Pero vamos, es obvio, que que esto es producto de leer muchas novelas de espías, porque a mi no me lo contaron, como se puede imaginar.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Pobres, ya a Rusia no podrán huir en tren, esto es un crimen.



No poder huir de Rusia se debería considerar un crimen contra la humanidad


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Los líderes de la UE pactan un fondo para la reconstrucción de Ucrania<*
> Los líderes de la Unión Europea han acordado un fondo fiduciario para apoyar la reconstrucción de *Ucrania*, en una señal más de apoyo europea ante la* invasión rusa*, cuando se cumple un mes de la ofensiva militar de Moscú.
> 
> Con esta iniciativa, los Veintisiete suman fuerzas e invitan a los socios internacionales a colaborar para apoyar al país en sus necesidades más inmediatas y su reconstrucción, una vez acabe la *invasión rusa*.
> ...




De la misma manera que cambiamos de móvil, de ordenador, de ropa , de coche , de televisión ... lo ideal es que la vivienda fuese también un consumible . 

Lo lógico sería que se bombardeasen barrios enteros construidos hace más de 50 años y en su lugar se levantasen nuevos edificios con todos los avances , al fin y al cabo son un ladrillo encima de otro y eso reactivaría la economía dando trabajo a millones de parados , además la gente podría disponer de una vivienda al precio real , no al precio especulativo que es una de las causas del crack que se avecina. 

Precisamente la lucha entre la economía especulativa a la que este foro es tan aficionado y la economía productiva ( el patrón trabajo que instauró la economía Alemana y que supuso un desarrollo asombroso en pocos años , fue la causa de la llamada segunda guerra mundial ) 

Actualmente el equivalente a la Alemania nazi son los chinos , no los rusos. De ahí que en sólo 20 años pasaran de ser un país irrelevante del tercer mundo con 1.000 millones de hambrientos , a ser casi la primera potencia mundial y la fábrica del mundo. 






Shenzhen: City of the Future . Impresionante ciudad China a vista de DRON. Vienen a Barcelona a tomar nota de como se puede destruir una ciudad .







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (25 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Noticia completa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Igual si los mandos militares han gastado ese presupuesto en yates y mansiones mientras le decian al Lider lo que queria oir, si.

Explicaria en parte lo que esta pasando en esta guerra.


----------



## chemarin (25 Mar 2022)

Murmurator dijo:


> Estos son subnormales. Les puede parecer mal que Rusia quiera cobrar en rublos, ¿pero cómo lo van a impedir?. Dice que "no lo van a consentir". Y que van a exigir "cumplimiento del contrato".
> 
> A ver si os enteráis que estáis enviando armas que matan a rusos, y consecuentemente Rusia va a hacer lo que le de la gana.
> A veces me horroriza el bajo nivel y lo alejados de la realidad que están los dirigentes occidentales.



A veces uno prefiere creer que interpretan un papel, como si fuera una película y siguen un guión, porque si se lo cree de verdad sorprende mucho que se llegue a esos puestos con tan bajo nivel.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> No poder huir de Rusia se debería considerar un crimen contra la humanidad




Noooo, nadie quiere huir de Rusia, no se equivoque.

El tren lo van a quitar porque tenía exceso de ocupación, todos los finlandeses huyen hacia Rusia.

El otro día iba como los de la India con gente hasta el techo.


----------



## arriondas (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Esto es ir tocando puertas, you know what I mean.
> 
> Por las buenas, por las malas o por las regulares.
> 
> Ahora parece que es que los rusos tuvieran alguna clase de material mítico, intransferible, de propiedades mágicas... jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja.



¿Pues por qué no lo hacen? O se les va la fuerza por la boca, como a tí.


----------



## Dylan Leary (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## pemebe (25 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En Europa cada uno es de su padre y de su madre. A Francia no hace ninguna gracia que España sea un hub para el gas licuado, así que las zancadillas están aseguradas. Por supuesto, en Washington comiendo palomitas mientras los europeos andan a codazos entre ellos y pagando un gas y petróleo más caros.



Aquí una posible explicación del cambio de criterio de Sanchez con el Sahara. EEUU le promete a España que se va a convertir en el HUB del Gas Licuado que nos va a vender EEUU si admite que el Sahara es Marruecos.

Es una especulación.


----------



## vil. (25 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> expulsión de europia de los PIGS?



Marruecos se arma hasta los dientes con un préstamo internacional... Argelia pasará mayormente el gas por Italia... Sánchez y ahora el PP acercan posturas sobre el Sahara con el gobierno Marroquí... y más gas del que hay en Europa no hay... Marruecos recibe el gas de España... 

Si europa quiere continuar con esta guerra tendrá que evitar que alguno de sus miembros quite gas del fondo común o que pueda quedarse con parte de su fondo... 

Es sencillo de ver...

Pero esto es ESPECULAR... prefiero pensar que estoy paranoico... en fin...

Pero si no hay más gas que el que hay y no va a haber más... pues... una mierda todo...


----------



## _nadie_ (25 Mar 2022)

Bastante ha aguantado. Algunas veces llegué a comparar la aptitud de Rusia hacia la UE como a un pagafantas lameculos al que la chica le da de hostias pero que al rato vuelve a por más. Supongo que lo importante eran los tiempos en todo esto. 
Que le den por el culo a la Unión europea por no tener las pelotas de sacudirse del yugo anglosionista


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Pues por qué no lo hacen? O se les va la fuerza por la boca, como a tí.





Qué te crees, que no se estará haciendo?

Que tú seas un puto zángano no significa que el resto lo sea.

Con los moros los negocios funcionan de otra manera más lenta.

Hay que llevarlos a los puticluses, darles drogaína de la buena, emborracharles, etc, y entre medias le sacas los contratos.

No pretendas que se haga todo en dos días.

Se conseguirá. No sufras.


Ajedrez capitalista.


----------



## capitán almeida (25 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Estas cosas son las que te hacen levantarte de la silla. Joder. ME CAGO EN TODOS LOS MUERTOS DE LOS HIJOS DE PUTA QUE APOYAN AL LOCO ZAR.



Ojete escozío por lo de Mariupol eh? Hemoal amigo


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)

*Zelenski le dice a la UE que las sancione contra Rusia llegan "tarde"*
El presidente de Ucrania, Volodímir Zelenski, recriminó hoy a los líderes europeos que las sanciones que han aprobado contra Rusia a lo largo de este mes de invasión han llegado "un poco tarde", porque no han logrado evitar la guerra.

"Habéis aprobado sanciones. Estamos agradecidos. Estos son pasos poderosos. Pero fue un poco tarde. Porque si hubiera sido preventivo, Rusia no hubiera ido a la guerra", dijo Zelenski a los jefes de Estado y de Gobierno de la Unión Europea, durante la intervención que hizo por videoconferencia en la cumbre que los Veintisiete celebraron hoy en Bruselas.

Un discurso que el presidente ucraniano hizo a los líderes europeos después de que éstos se reunieran con Biden, en la sede del Consejo Europeo.

Zelensky se dirigió a todos y cada uno de los líderes y cargó especialmente contra Alemania y, sobre todo, Hungría.

"Habéis bloqueado (el gasoducto) Nord Stream 2. Os estamos agradecidos. Y con razón. Pero también fue un poco tarde. Porque si hubiera llegado a tiempo, Rusia no habría creado una crisis del gas", afirmó el mandatario, que previamente intervino también en las cubres de la OTAN y el G7 que también se celebraron este jueves en Bruselas.


----------



## visaman (25 Mar 2022)

desde luego como no se cree el partido burbujo y ganemos las elecciones con un 65% de los votos frente al 25% del partido de forocoches y apliquemos las políticas burbujistas a rajatabla vamos a estar muy jodidos.

Calopez presidente o algo


----------



## computer_malfuction (25 Mar 2022)

Parece que Netflix ya prepara una serie sobre la guerra.


----------



## Seronoser (25 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> *EXCLUSIVA-Sinopec de China detiene proyectos de Rusia, Beijing desconfía de sanciones: fuentes*
> El grupo estatal chino Sinopec suspendió las conversaciones para una importante inversión petroquímica y una empresa de comercialización de gas en Rusia, dijeron fuentes a Reuters, atendiendo a un llamado de cautela del gobierno a medida que aumentan las sanciones por la invasión de Ucrania.
> La decisión de la refinería de petróleo más grande de Asia de frenar una inversión potencial de 500 millones de dólares en una planta química de gas y una empresa para comercializar gas ruso en China pone de relieve los riesgos, incluso para el socio diplomático más importante de Rusia, de una inversión occidental inesperadamente pesada.
> 
> ...



Reuters y sus fuentes secretas en china


----------



## coscorron (25 Mar 2022)

Murmurator dijo:


> Estos son subnormales. Les puede parecer mal que Rusia quiera cobrar en rublos, ¿pero cómo lo van a impedir?. Dice que "no lo van a consentir". Y que van a exigir "cumplimiento del contrato".
> 
> A ver si os enteráis que estáis enviando armas que matan a rusos, y consecuentemente Rusia va a hacer lo que le de la gana.
> A veces me horroriza el bajo nivel y lo alejados de la realidad que están los dirigentes occidentales.



De todas maneras la cuestión es muy sencilla ... La semana que viene las empresas que quieran importar el gas tendrán que pagarlo en rublos o eso dijeron. Será cuestión de comprobar si sigue llegando gas y como lo estan pagando, es así de sencillo. Lo que ya se ha puesto de manifiesto es que todo este paripe tenía un único y exclusivo fin, sustituir al proveedor oficial por otro nuevo. Pues ya lo han hecho y nosotros a pagar la electricidad ya para siempre al precio del GNl ... Pues eso, disfruten lo acordado.

_Según los datos de GasIndustrial, el precio del gas natural licuado que llegó desde Estados Unidos a España se pagó de media a 53,88 euros/ MWh mientras que el proveniente de Rusia lo hizo a 38,42 euros/ MWh, un 40% menos._

La inflación que vaís a sufrir en Europa ya sabéis que motivo y que destino tiene, seguir manteniendo los bolsillas de la gran potencia mundial llenos. La factura media de electricidad ya no bajará nunca de los 150 pavos y el litro de gasólina estara más cerca de los dos euros ahora y siempre, con eso hablamos también de que todos los demás precios subiran en consecuencia y durante largos periodos de tiempo. ¿Que plan tiene para eso la UE?? Que te jodas y bailes.


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)

*Ucrania pide a la UE bloquear por completo las conexiones de transporte con Rusia.*
*Ucrania *se ha dirigido oficialmente a la* Comisión Europea *para que bloquee por completo las conexiones de transporte con *Rusia *con el argumento de que las empresas rusas encuentran vías alternativas para seguir operando en otros países.

"El Ministerio de Infraestructura de Ucrania ha enviado una solicitud oficial a la Comisión Europea con propuestas para aumentar la presión económica sobre Rusia y Bielorrusia", ha señalado el comunicado en Telegram, citado por la agencia ucraniana Unian.


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)

*Ucrania asegura que sus fuerzas evitaron un ataque ruso en Chernobyl.*
El asesor presidencial ucraniano, Oleksiy Arestovych, ha dicho este viernes que las *tropas ucranianas* habían rechazado un primer ataque de las fuerzas rusas en la ciudad de Slavutych, donde viven los trabajadores de la extinta planta nuclear de *Chernobyl*. Las autoridades locales han asegurado que Slavutych estaba aislado y que las fuerzas rusas estaban más allá de los límites de la ciudad.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


> Parece que Netflix ya prepara una serie sobre la guerra.




Saldrán los "jenerales" rusos escribiendo en el Foro desde Cuenca con la mesa llena de Doritos, Kleenex, mapas y el iPhone que le compró mami?


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Finlandia suspenderá las conexiones ferroviarias con Rusia a partir del 28 de marzo, informó la publicación finlandesa Helsingin Sanomat. El tren finlandés Allegro, que hasta ahora ha estado en funcionamiento desde que Rusia lanzó su invasión de Ucrania, ya no viajará de Helsinki a San Petersburgo. Según un documento publicado por el Departamento de Comunicaciones del Gobierno de Finlandia, "no es recomendable seguir usando Allegro con sanciones". El Director de Transporte de Pasajeros, Topi Simola, agregó: "Hasta ahora, hemos seguido usando Allegro de acuerdo con las instrucciones oficiales y el objetivo ha sido garantizar que los finlandeses tengan acceso a Finlandia. Durante estas semanas, las personas que querían salir de Rusia lograron salir del país”.



A la horda hay que mantenerla cercada e incomunicadita.


----------



## arriondas (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Qué te crees, que no se estará haciendo?
> 
> Que tú seas un puto zángano no significa que el resto lo sea.
> 
> ...



No, no pasará. Son ellos los que se están aprovechando, tienen sus planes, su agenda. Y la sartén por el mango, y en sus manos los huevos de más de un país occidental. Boumédiène tenía razón.


----------



## Seronoser (25 Mar 2022)

El rublo ya escala a 94 rublos por dolar.
El bitcoin a 45.000 dolares.

Europa va a poder decidir cuál de los dos usar, para comprarle a Rusia gas y petróleo, durante el próximo mes de abril.
Hagan sus apuestas


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¡Si no pueden! Ese es el problema.
> 
> No hay huevos a atacar a Arabia Saudí, eso que te quede claro.



¿Atacar? solo hay que desplazar a la 10ª de Montaña


----------



## CEMENTITOS (25 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Yugoslavia era una Federación (El nombre literalmente es Sur-Eslavia o País de los eslavos del sur)
> 
> Ucrania es una Nación Estado con un pilar sólido y muy bien definido que es su identidad como pueblo, da igual que se hicieran llamar históricamente Rusinos, rutenos, pequeños rusos o ucranianos a secas, da igual que la reduzcas Ucrania de Kiev hacia el oeste o de Lvov a esta porque Ucrania va a seguir siendo Ucrania, que tal vez pierdan Crimea y todo el sur-este del país o que se la repartan como Polonia es ya otra cosa.



Nadie está negando que sean una nación, un país o un Estado.
Lo que se niega es su derecho a formar parte de la OTAN, porque ese fue el acuerdo tácito al que llegaron las administraciones vencedoras de la 2GM y se mantuvo tras la guerra fría.
Zoketelensky ha vendido a su gente al kilo.
Si alguien dice que tienen derecho a poner misiles OTAN, entonces hay que asumir que Rusia tiene derecho a ver una amenaza y defender sus fronteras.
El mejor ejemplo es el de pretender poner misiles rusos en México o Cuba, países soberanos


----------



## Erwin (25 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Esto que voy a decir es una simple elucubración mía... me gustaría que no estuviese acertada, pero...
> 
> La situación europea es catastrófica... y ante esa situación no CABE OTRA que empezar a destruir demanda y ME TEMO que eso suponga algo verdaderamente trágico como mínimo...
> 
> ...



elucubración compartida....pero será suficiente con dejar caer España? me temo que no. La pieza es mayor. Cuantos millones de barriles consume Europa? mas o menos sobre unos 14 millones? Y España? 1 millón mas o menos... la pieza debe ser mayor


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No, no pasará. Son ellos los que se están aprovechando, tienen sus planes, su agenda. Y la sartén por el mango, y en sus manos los huevos de más de un país occidental. Boumédiène tenía razón.





Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja

Tonto, muy tonto.

Sigue soñando y bañándote en chapapote, cuñao.


----------



## computer_malfuction (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Azrael_II (25 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Me gustaría rularlo, está en algún sitio con subtítulos en español?



Y yo


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)

*El comandante ruso Alexéi Sharov muere en los combates en Mariupol.*
El comandante de la brigada de la Flota rusa del mar Negro *Alexéi Sharov* ha muerto durante los combates en Mariupol, según ha informado hoy el gobernador de Sebastopol, Mijaíl Razvozhaev. "Su nombre será inscrito con letras de oro en lah istoria de su brigada y de Sebastopol", base permanente de la Flota del mar Negro, ha escrito en su canal de Telegram.

Razvozhaev ha añadido que Sharov ha fallecido al ser alcanzado por la bala de un francotirador ucraniano.


----------



## John Nash (25 Mar 2022)

13 000 muertos en 8 años en el Donbass. "Ucrania es la que bombardea. Ayer estuve en una escuela donde 2 maestras estaban cortadas en dos":



El periodista perplejo. Pensaba que era Rusia la que bombardeaba a civiles en el Donbass.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (25 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> No hay pérdida de iniciativa rusa en la región de Jerson.
> 
> Si te fijas, la línea del frente coincide con la frontera de la región. Simplemente los rusos no tienen intención de tomar la región de Nikolaiv, aunque mantienen una presión para evitar que esas tropas puedan ir a reforzar otros frentes.


----------



## felino66 (25 Mar 2022)

El Banco de Rusia confirma que tiene todo el Oro de sus reservas y divisas en Rusia


----------



## arriondas (25 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Atacar? solo hay que desplazar a la 10ª de Montaña
> Ver archivo adjunto 999261



El problema son las quintas columnas que hay en Europa, precios del petróleo aparte.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>





Tú sigue masacrando, marea la perdiz con los compositores rusos.

Vete por ahí, payaso.


----------



## daputi ha muerto (25 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> La artillería ucraniana tiene una precisión impresionante. Aquí vemos como un dron ucraniano localiza 4 vehículos rusos ocultos entre los árboles, un carro de combate, un par de camiones, uno parece de transporte y otro podría ser de comando aunque no se aprecia bien, el cuarto vehículo podría ser un BMP o un BTR.
> 
> Tras localizar los vehículos la artillería los machaca con impactos directos. La artillería ucraniana está destrozando a los rusos. Les recuerdo que la artillería Howitzer de 155 mm tiene un alcance de casi 50 kilómetros, aunque la precisión decrece con la distancia al blanco. Pasen y vean.



es impresionante la eficiencia de las armas usanas, gracias por el vídeo … espero que los tanques y camiones estuvieran apestados de muchos rusos y que ahora sirvan de abono en las grandes llanuras de Ucrania.


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Lo que se niega es su derecho a formar parte de la OTAN, porque ese fue el *acuerdo tácito al que llegaron las administraciones vencedoras de la 2GM* y se mantuvo tras la guerra fría.



No, creo que se acordó (tácitamente, of course...) en el Tratado de Almizra...


----------



## cryfar74 (25 Mar 2022)

Reunión informativa del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia





> La agrupación de tropas de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas avanzó otros 4 kilómetros durante la noche y capturó a Batmanka, Mikhailovka, Krasny Partizan, Stavki y Troitskoe. Actualmente se desarrolla una ofensiva contra unidades de la 25ª Brigada Aerotransportada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
> 
> En la noche del 24 de marzo, los misiles de crucero Kalibr basados en el mar de alta precisión golpearon una base de combustible en Kalinovka, cerca de Kiev. *La base de combustible restante más grande de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue destruida. Esta base abastecía de combustible a las unidades militares del centro del país.*
> El grupo de "cazadores nocturnos" formado por helicópteros Ka-52 y Mi-28n destruyó 24 equipos militares, incluidos 7 tanques, 5 vehículos de combate de infantería y 3 vehículos blindados de transporte de personal durante ataques nocturnos.
> ...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (25 Mar 2022)

Estrenando socio con subidita sana y democrática


----------



## coscorron (25 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> De la misma manera que cambiamos de móvil, de ordenador, de ropa , de coche , de televisión ... lo ideal es que la vivienda fuese también un consumible .
> 
> Lo lógico sería que se bombardeasen barrios enteros construidos hace más de 50 años y en su lugar se levantasen nuevos edificios con todos los avances , al fin y al cabo son un ladrillo encima de otro y eso reactivaría la economía dando trabajo a millones de parados , además la gente podría disponer de una vivienda al precio real , no al precio especulativo que es una de las causas del crack que se avecina.
> 
> ...



El dinero de la UE también es del viento y se puede gastar a lo loco ... Nos arruinan y la gente sonrie.


----------



## arriondas (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja
> 
> Tonto, muy tonto.
> 
> Sigue soñando y bañándote en chapapote, cuñao.



Que un panchi me llame tonto, tiene cojones.


----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> *EXCLUSIVA-Sinopec de China detiene proyectos de Rusia, Beijing desconfía de sanciones: fuentes*
> El grupo estatal chino Sinopec suspendió las conversaciones para una importante inversión petroquímica y una empresa de comercialización de gas en Rusia, dijeron fuentes a Reuters, atendiendo a un llamado de cautela del gobierno a medida que aumentan las sanciones por la invasión de Ucrania.
> La decisión de la refinería de petróleo más grande de Asia de frenar una inversión potencial de 500 millones de dólares en una planta química de gas y una empresa para comercializar gas ruso en China pone de relieve los riesgos, incluso para el socio diplomático más importante de Rusia, de una inversión occidental inesperadamente pesada.
> 
> ...



Pues esto si que es jodido.
Se confirma mi intuición, que Putin les vendió a sus "aliados" una guerra de 4 días, hecho consumado, mínimas bajas, nada de sanciones.

PIM PAM PUM. 
Entrar y listo.

Y ahora, por más que nos estén apretando (que nos están apretando y mucho), China no ve al 100% claro que NO PONERSE DE PERFIL sea lo mejor para ellos.

Son listos, saben que si se lanzan a la piscina con Rusia, eso es todo. Occidente lo pasará realmente mal, pero es el fin del tinglado para todos.

El dinero habla mucho más alto que los cañones, y creo que va a empezar a hablar...


----------



## Trajanillo (25 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> dicen los futurólogos que el 4 de abril se lía gorda pero nada de nucelares



Creo que los estrelleros fallan más que una escopeta de feria.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El comandante ruso Alexéi Sharov muere en los combates en Mariupol.*
> El comandante de la brigada de la Flota rusa del mar Negro *Alexéi Sharov* ha muerto durante los combates en Mariupol, según ha informado hoy el gobernador de Sebastopol, Mijaíl Razvozhaev. "Su nombre será inscrito con letras de oro en lah istoria de su brigada y de Sebastopol", base permanente de la Flota del mar Negro, ha escrito en su canal de Telegram.
> 
> Razvozhaev ha añadido que Sharov ha fallecido al ser alcanzado por la bala de un francotirador ucraniano.




Uno que ha visto a Wally! Premio!


----------



## pemebe (25 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Kiev no está sitiada, si leyeses a gente como Illia Ponomarenko en twitter sabrías de la vida cotidiana allí, los coches entran y salen por todo el sur como pedro por su casa ... y en todo el centro y oeste de Ucrania no hay combates, ha habido bombardeos esporádicos y puntuales.
> Hay que ser más serio, dejar de leer la propaganda de un país totalitario y terrorista como Rusia, porque sólo hacen que mentir y alimentar las conspiraciones más ridículas y sonrojantes



Madrid en la guerra civil no estuvo completamente sitiada y el gobierno salio por patas hacia Valencia.

¿De verdad piensas que Gadaffi estaba en Tripoli cuando bombardearon su palacio?
¿De verdad piensas que Milosevic estaba en Belgrado cuando bombardearon su residencia?
¿De verdad piensas que si hubiera una guerra entre EEUU y Rusia aunque fuera por las Islas DIomedes, Putin se quedaria en Moscú y Biden en Washinton?

Leo todo lo que llega y lo analizo.


----------



## vettonio (25 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> 13 000 muertos en 8 años en el Donbass. "Ucrania es la que bombardea. Ayer estuve en una escuela donde 2 maestras estaban cortadas en dos":
> 
> 
> 
> El periodista perplejo. Pensaba que era Rusia la que bombardeaba a civiles en el Donbass.



Y mirad quién aparece en el multiplex en la parte inferior derecha.

El ínclito paseante de Odessa.


----------



## Gonzalor (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> El dinero habla mucho más alto que los cañones, y creo que va a empezar a hablar...



Mientras a los españoles nos están dejando mudos


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)

Es momento de condenar, no solo a Putín, sino a todos sus apoyos. El Patriarca de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Kirill, ¿apoya a Putín? ¿Sí? Pues si es que sí, habrá que empezar a denunciar la situación a nivel internacional.

El desprestigio de los apoyos, es fundamental.


----------



## vil. (25 Mar 2022)

Erwin dijo:


> elucubración compartida....pero será suficiente con dejar caer España? me temo que no. La pieza es mayor. Cuantos millones de barriles consume Europa? mas o menos sobre unos 14 millones? Y España? 1 millón mas o menos... la pieza debe ser mayor



No es el petroleo lo que importa... es el gas... nosotros y Marruecos consumimos el gas de Argelia y liberarlo es imprescindible para el resto de europa o al menos para la europa que es IMPRESCINDIBLE... 

La lógica económica subyacente a esta guerra te indica que lo único que puede hacer europa para seguir en ella es DESTRUIR demanda de manera inmediata y brutal... un ataque de Marruecos en Canarias o Ceuta y Melilla no sería tenido como un ataque a un país OTAN... es simple y sencillo y se sustrae gas para en principio mantener algo... cae España y no supone gran cosa para europa...

De verdad que espero equivocarme, pero... siendo coherentes y pensando lo que yo haría si fuese alguien importante en Europa y tuviese que enfrentar el desafío de guerrear actualemnte en Ucrania, pues... es la LOGICA y lo COHERENTE...


----------



## Remequilox (25 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Los líderes de la UE pactan un fondo para la reconstrucción de Ucrania<*
> Los líderes de la Unión Europea han acordado un fondo fiduciario para apoyar la reconstrucción de *Ucrania*, en una señal más de apoyo europea ante la* invasión rusa*, cuando se cumple un mes de la ofensiva militar de Moscú.
> 
> Con esta iniciativa, los Veintisiete suman fuerzas e invitan a los socios internacionales a colaborar para apoyar al país en sus necesidades más inmediatas y su reconstrucción, una vez acabe la *invasión rusa*.
> ...



En resumen, que Europa va a donar a Ucrania "para la reconstrucción" un potochón de dinero para que Ucrania pueda pagar toda la "ayuda humanitaria letal y no letal" que generosamente les hemos enviado.
Digamos que Europa se está rescatando a sí misma del agujero tremebundo en que Europa solita se ha metido con esto de Ucrania.

Otra interpretación: si Europa restringe la compras de gas ruso, también restringe el pago de los peajes del gas que pasa por Ucrania, jodiendo a "nuestro amigo" en la principal fuente de ingresos fiscales que aun tiene. Así que como vamos a comprarles mucho gas a los americanos (pagando sobrecostes y fletes), ya de paso, vamos a seguir pagando a Ucrania los peajes de un gas que ya no pasa por ahí.
Brillante.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (25 Mar 2022)

Discusión sobre los pepinos:



eL PERRO dijo:


> Como ya he dicho otras veces... mantener en optimas condiciones toda la cantidad de PEPINO que ese subnormal dice que tiene, cuesta una BURRADA DE BILLETES. Y francamente, viendo el estado en el que tiene todo su ejercito regular, que parece sacado integramente del puto cementerio de coches de seseña, me da que pensar que mas que arsenal de pepino, lo que tiene es 4 o 5 alpicoces enmohecidos que no se atreve a tocarlos ni el
> 
> Ni tan siquiera queda muy claro tampoco que sus sistemas de lanzamiento sean muy eficaces, y ademas habria que ver como va el sistema antimisiles de BUCS, que ese si que se gasto una ingente millonada en desarrollar eso, que se supone que tiene deteccion y accion inmediata por satelite y toda la polla
> 
> ...





Amraslazar dijo:


> La URSS Rusia lleva décadas acojonada por el escudo antimisiles de la OTAN. Es la razón de fondo detrás de todo este asunto.
> 
> Rusia es como el matón del barrio que va amenazando a todo el mundo, y la gente no le hace frente porque el matón tiene una pistola y todos en el barrio tienen miedo de que se lie a tiros. Y el matón cuando va al bar se preocupa de sacar la pistola para enseñarla y recordarle a todo el mundo que está mu loco y no tiene miedo de utilizarla.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dylan Leary (25 Mar 2022)

Azov mortars continue to harvest enemy equipment

This morning, the mortar calculation of the Azov Regiment destroyed 2 BMD of the Russian occupiers by sniper fire. It should be noted that despite the fact that the Russians are hiding among the houses, the fighters of the Azov Regiment are deliberately destroying the enemy without destroying the civilian infrastructure.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Pues esto si que es jodido.
> Se confirma mi intuición, que Putin les vendió a sus "aliados" una guerra de 4 días, hecho consumado, mínimas bajas, nada de sanciones.
> 
> PIM PAM PUM.
> ...





Pues lo mismo que dicen con Arabia Saudí o Irán, que son insobornables a la hora de soltar más petróleo, jajajajajajaa.

Tontos, muu tontos.


----------



## Gonzalor (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## mazuste (25 Mar 2022)

Satori dijo:


> si, puede ser. Creo que es lo que dice en el articulo que he colgado. Estaba hablando de memoria y hace ya muchos años que lo leí.



Incidente de Pristina


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)

La participación del operativo de inteligencia británico en la crisis de Ucrania indica ataques de bandera falsa por delante


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (25 Mar 2022)

Material sanitario ruso capturado.

Fecha de fabricacion: 1978


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (25 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Eres hombre muerto. Y lo sabes.


----------



## cryfar74 (25 Mar 2022)

Gold Digger: Stagflation to push gold through $US2,200 later this year, expert says - Stockhead

*La estanflación empujará al oro a 2.200 dólares a finales de este año*


La 'estanflación' es la combinación desagradable de alta inflación, crecimiento económico más lento y desempleo constante o creciente.

Para los Bancos Centrales, es un dolor en el trasero. Pero para el oro, es algo bueno.

Históricamente, el metal precioso ha tenido un desempeño superior durante los períodos de alta inflación/desaceleración del crecimiento económico, del tipo que estamos viendo en este momento.

El United Overseas Bank (UOB) de Singapur afirma que el precio debería alcanzar los 2.200 USD/oz en el cuarto trimestre de este año.

“Este creciente temor a la estanflación, junto con fuertes entradas de refugio seguro, ahora se han convertido en los impulsores dominantes del precio del oro, silenciando el impacto negativo de los aumentos de tasas anticipados de la Reserva Federal de EE. UU.”, Heng Koon, jefe de estrategia de mercados de la UOB. Como dice.

Hay entradas renovadas a los ETF de oro, dice.





El SPDR Gold Shares ETF (GLD) ha subido un 1,8 % durante la última semana y un 8,8 % en lo que va del año.
También habrá más demanda de los bancos centrales, dice Heng.

“Varios bancos centrales, particularmente en el espacio de los mercados emergentes, continúan diversificando sus reservas en oro”, dijo Heng.

"Es probable que este riesgo geopolítico renovado debido al conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania refuerce esta tendencia de diversificación".

Y ya que estamos en el tema de los Bancos Centrales…

*¿Puede Occidente estrangular el salvavidas dorado de Rusia? Probablemente no*
Desde la invasión de Crimea en 2014, el gobierno ruso ha aumentado sus reservas de oro como protección contra nuevas sanciones financieras.

Ahora, el país tiene el quinto tesoro más grande del mundo del metal precioso, con un valor de hasta $ 100 mil millones, $ $ 140 mil millones.





Foto: Gold.org

Se sigue haciendo más grande. En febrero, el Banco de Rusia anunció que reanudaría las compras de oro en el mercado nacional después de que varias de sus instituciones financieras fueran eliminadas del sistema de mensajería bancaria SWIFT.

Ayer, EE. UU. y sus aliados prohibieron oficialmente todas las transacciones con Rusia que involucren oro, uno de sus salvavidas financieros.

¿Pero funcionará?

Las reservas de oro nacionales son activos físicos que se mantienen dentro de bóvedas que, salvo una invasión a gran escala de Rusia, nunca pueden ser confiscadas por potencias extranjeras.

Pero también es difícil moverse, por lo que Rusia tendría que depender de su lista cada vez menor de aliados, como India y China, para liquidar su reserva.

Desafortunadamente, India y China son dos de los mayores comerciantes de oro del mundo.

Podrían ayudar a Rusia de la misma manera que Rusia ayudó al régimen de Maduro fuertemente sancionado en Venezuela: moviendo físicamente toneladas de lingotes de oro a mercados no regulados en todo el mundo.





Precio del oro en USD durante el último año. Foto: Gold Price


----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Mientras a los españoles nos están dejando mudos



Si tuviéramos a alguien que no fuera Antoñito el Fantástico al frente de España, habríamos sabido que CERRAR EL PUTO PICO es lo mejor en estas ocasiones.

Ya sabes, hay que saber cuando callar y cuando hablar, en boca cerrada no entran moscas... elige el refrán que prefieras.

Mira los chinos, no abren la puta boca.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (25 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Se llaman hechos históricos, incontestables, fuera de magufadas de follarusos.
> Otra verdad, Rusia no tiene aliados, solo Estados vasallos y tributarios.



Como los USA.


----------



## John Nash (25 Mar 2022)

En este video la periodista es contactada por la radio nacional France Info sobre su documental y las fotos de muertos en el Donbass. La becaria de France info somete a un auténtico interrogatorio propio de la policía política del servicio secreto francés a Anne-Laure Bonnel para saber si es una enviada del Kremlin o si está a sueldo de los rusos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es un ataque a Europa una vez más .
> 
> No fue ni primera ni segunda guerra mundial puesto que no cayó ninguna bomba en Estados Unidos de América.
> 
> ...



por supuesto que habrá escalada . Es absurdo suponer lo contrario ! 

Los países europeos se han implicado hasta el fondo arengados por sea quien sea los que han ROBADO LAS ELECCIONES A TRUMP. 

Ahora no se puede recular, se ha llegado demasiado lejos . 

¿ de verdad alguien piensa que van a dejar ganar a Putin ? llevan calentando la cabeza a la borregada desde antes de que empezase todo esto para prepararnos para lo que está por venir. De hecho probablemente el coronavirus ha sido un ensayo .


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Material sanitario ruso capturado.
> 
> Fecha de fabricacion: 1978




Es que si ponen alcohol no caducado se lo beben.


----------



## Silvia Charo (25 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Habló de putas la tacones.


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Mar 2022)

Mis dies.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (25 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Tremendo lo del nene este... y porque no nos dice quíen asesoró al abuelete para que convirtiese una simple comisión, que no tenía ningún coste legislativo en España, dado que el abuelete era inimputable en LA DUDA Y LA SOSPECHA de una "alta traición" al recibir un pago de una entidad extranjera...
> 
> Estoy por apostar que el nene ni sabe de lo que eso se trata...
> 
> Y se pone a hablar del tal Putin... limpia las cosas de casa chaval y luego ya limpiarás las del vecino, CRETINO...



Alguna fase anal de la infancia no superada?


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)

El Kremlin habló en el lenguaje del Apocalipsis: 

*"Está en juego la existencia misma de Rusia"  *


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> En este video la periodista es contactada por la radio nacional France Info sobre su documental y las fotos de muertos en el Donbass. La becaria de France info la somete a un auténtico interrogatorio del servicio secreto francés a Anne-Laure Bonnel para saber si es una enviada del Kremlin o si está a sueldo de los rusos.





Jajaja y lo dicen esos que defienden un país donde a los periodistas incómodos los tiran desde azoteas, Jajaja jajaja jajaja jajaja

Qué bajeza moral...


----------



## MagicPep (25 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Es momento de condenar, no solo a Putín, sino a todos sus apoyos. El Patriarca de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Kirill, ¿apoya a Putín? ¿Sí? Pues si es que sí, habrá que empezar a denunciar la situación a nivel internacional.
> 
> El desprestigio de los apoyos, es fundamental.



oh diox mio... mantenme alejado de la ira de los imbeciles


----------



## arriondas (25 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> En este video la periodista es contactada por la radio nacional France Info. La becaria de France info la somete a un auténtico interrogatorio del servicio secreto francés a Anne-Laure Bonnel para saber si es una enviada del Kremlin o si está a sueldo de los rusos.



Caza de brujas en toda regla. Como con la plandemia, cagao y pintao. Cualquiera que se atreva a dar una versión diferente a la oficial está a sueldo de Moscú. McCarthy estaría orgulloso.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El Kremlin habló en el lenguaje del Apocalipsis:
> 
> *"Está en juego la existencia misma de Rusia" *





Ay Manolete Manolete...

Si sabes que eres el vecino incómodo de la comunidad desde hace muchos años y que todo el mundo te tiene ganas...

Porque se lo pones en bandeja a la comunidad?


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (25 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


> Parece que Netflix ya prepara una serie sobre la guerra.



Zelenski negro, el francotirador Wally marroquí y l@s soldados trans aplicando nuevas tácticas de no guerra que serán estudiadas en las mejores universidades. Lo veo.


----------



## Trajanillo (25 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Eres hombre muerto. Y lo sabes.



Todos vamos a morir, tu tambien. El morirá cuando le toque y como le toque, lo mismo la tuya es peor...


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)

*Muere la gimnasta de 11 años Katya Dyachenko por un misil en Mariúpol.*
La *gimnasta de 11 años Katya Dyachenko*, una de las promesas de Ucrania, ha *muerto *en un ataque del Ejército ruso tras lanzar un *misil que ha impactado en su cas*a. Así lo ha confirmado la parlamentaria ucraniana Anna Prutova: "Esta es nuestra gimnasta Katya Dyachenko. Tiene 11 años. Murió bajo los escombros de su casa en Mariupol cuando un misil ruso la alcanzó ese mismo día. Podría haber tenido un futuro brillante por delante como joven campeona de Ucrania. Pero en un segundo ella se había ido".


----------



## Gonzalor (25 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El Kremlin habló en el lenguaje del Apocalipsis:
> 
> *"Está en juego la existencia misma de Rusia" *



¿Sin tener a Antonio Sánchez de presidente? Difícil...


----------



## vil. (25 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Alguna fase anal de la infancia no superada?



¿FASE ANAL DE LA INFANCIA???... a ver, cómo te explico que entre lo que acabas de decir ya la pederastia dista un nada... 

La virgen... hosti tú... fase anal de la infancia??????!!!!!!!!!!!!!... en qué pazos bebe vuesa majestad?????????


----------



## arriondas (25 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> por supuesto que habrá escalada . Es absurdo suponer lo contrario !
> 
> Los países europeos se han implicado hasta el fondo arengados por sea quien sea los que han ROBADO LAS ELECCIONES A TRUMP.
> 
> ...



Rapto de Europa 2.0. EEUU beneficiados, Rusia aguantará más o menos bien. ¿Y Europa? Sacrificada, y lista para ser... bueno, ya lo sabes.


----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El Kremlin habló en el lenguaje del Apocalipsis:
> 
> *"Está en juego la existencia misma de Rusia" *



Al final tendremos nukes.

Jodido loco.

Le tenía mucho respeto antes de que empezase todo esto, me parecía un líder realmente adecuado para Rusia, abstemio, no fumador, deportista, responsable, un gran jugador de Realpolitik... pero se le ha pirado, o posiblemente tiene inteligencia errónea al respecto de sus capacidades militares.

Mi teoría es que el dinero se lo han fundido en vodka y putas los generales del ejército ruso y Putin lo está descubriendo ahora. Sobre el papel debía parecer de puta madre la invasión, pero el RISK es lo que tiene...


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Caza de brujas en toda regla. Como con la plandemia, cagao y pintao. Cualquiera que se atreva a dar una versión diferente a la oficial está a sueldo de Moscú. McCarthy estaría orgulloso.




Un interrogatorio del servicio secreto francés, comparado con uno del ruso, debe ser como comparar una paja que te hace la Pataky con ver a Falete cagando ...


----------



## Nicors (25 Mar 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Como los USA.



Igualito.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (25 Mar 2022)

Cosas Juden.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Muere la gimnasta de 11 años Katya Dyachenko por un misil en Mariúpol.*
> La *gimnasta de 11 años Katya Dyachenko*, una de las promesas de Ucrania, ha *muerto *en un ataque del Ejército ruso tras lanzar un *misil que ha impactado en su cas*a. Así lo ha confirmado la parlamentaria ucraniana Anna Prutova: "Esta es nuestra gimnasta Katya Dyachenko. Tiene 11 años. Murió bajo los escombros de su casa en Mariupol cuando un misil ruso la alcanzó ese mismo día. Podría haber tenido un futuro brillante por delante como joven campeona de Ucrania. Pero en un segundo ella se había ido".




Sería Nazi, de las Zelenskijuden.

Lo vi en RT.


----------



## coscorron (25 Mar 2022)

A dia 25 de marzo ...




El precio medio de la luz en Febrero fue 0,2 €/kWh así que podéis coger vuestras facturas de luz y multiplicarlas por dos. En breve me han comentado mis fuentes de Cibeles que Ana Botín nos dirá que ella lee en su casa con velas y sólo enciende la luz a partir de las cuatro de la mañana para que estemos tranquilos. Creo que el día 1 de Abril cuando empiecen a llegar las facturas de luz mucha gente va a empezar a preguntar si de verdad esto tiene que ser así.


----------



## Erwin (25 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No es el petroleo lo que importa... es el gas... nosotros y Marruecos consumimos el gas de Argelia y liberarlo es imprescindible para el resto de europa o al menos para la europa que es IMPRESCINDIBLE...
> 
> La lógica económica subyacente a esta guerra te indica que lo único que puede hacer europa para seguir en ella es DESTRUIR demanda de manera inmediata y brutal... un ataque de Marruecos en Canarias o Ceuta y Melilla no sería tenido como un ataque a un país OTAN... es simple y sencillo y se sustrae gas para en principio mantener algo... cae España y no supone gran cosa para europa...
> 
> De verdad que espero equivocarme, pero... siendo coherentes y pensando lo que yo haría si fuese alguien importante en Europa y tuviese que enfrentar el desafío de guerrear actualemnte en Ucrania, pues... es la LOGICA y lo COHERENTE...



El gas es el señuelo. Lo que de verdad se está jugando es quien se va a comer la bajada de disponibilidad del petróleo que a partir de 2025 va a ser brutal. O mejor dicho quien la va a sufrir más, por que se sufrirá en todo el globo.


----------



## Juan Palomo (25 Mar 2022)

Mirad lo que está diciendo el chiflado de Biden, qué está trabajando con Canadá para provocar la escasez de alimentos. Y este tarado tiene el maletín nuclear.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (25 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Azov mortars continue to harvest enemy equipment
> 
> This morning, the mortar calculation of the Azov Regiment destroyed 2 BMD of the Russian occupiers by sniper fire. It should be noted that despite the fact that the Russians are hiding among the houses, the fighters of the Azov Regiment are deliberately destroying the enemy without destroying the civilian infrastructure.



Eso no es fuego de morteros, sino de lanzagranadas contracarros.
En el segundo caso se observa un `penacho del rebujo del arma, además dispara a corta distancia
Pueden ser vehículos abandonados por estar ya inmovilizados o dañados, porque extraña que disparen desde esa distancia.


----------



## cryfar74 (25 Mar 2022)

A saber lo que quedara por ver.....Muy triste todo.


*¿Recuerdas el video con el SUV disparado en Kiev, donde murió la familia (en febrero)? Bueno, ahora ha surgido el momento mismo de la ejecución. El video muestra lo divertido que fue entonces - risas y alegría de la ejecución por parte de los Ucranianos.



Spoiler












IMG_5935


IMG_5935




ok.ru







*


----------



## arriondas (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Un interrogatorio del servicio secreto francés, comparado con uno del ruso, debe ser como comparar una paja que te hace la Pataky con ver a Falete cagando ...



Como se nota que no tienes ni puta idea de nada. Vas de listo, y no pasas del Marítimo.


----------



## coscorron (25 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Rapto de Europa 2.0. EEUU beneficiados, Rusia aguantará más o menos bien. ¿Y Europa? Sacrificada, y lista para ser... bueno, ya lo sabes.



Bueno no todos vamos a quedar igual de sacrificados ... Para algunos su salario les dará para ahorrar algunos euros menos (un 20 o 30 % menos) y otros simplemente se despedirán de comer carne, pescado y de poner la calefacción para siempre.

Cuatro de cada diez personas están en situación de exclusión social severa en España

Si esto es así antes de empezar la fiesta de la estanflación veremos como acaba ... Y cada año en esta situación supone aumento de mortalidad por todo tipo de carencias y falta de atención. Todo esto para seguir alimentando un siglo más al imperio.


----------



## vil. (25 Mar 2022)

Erwin dijo:


> El gas es el señuelo. Lo que de verdad se está jugando es quien se va a comer la bajada de disponibilidad del petróleo que a partir de 2025 va a ser brutal. O mejor dicho quien la va a sufrir más, por que se sufrirá en todo el globo.



El petroleo es pasado... ya no hay nada que repartir, ni aumentar... por eso las multas y toda la parafernalia sobre el coche... 

Estamos repartiendo el futuro, que es el gas y su disponibilidad... no debemos llevarnos a engaño


----------



## Trajanillo (25 Mar 2022)

Cuando los chinorris confinan, la cadena se para y hay escasez de productos manufacturados en occidente. Es todo parte del plan....


----------



## Azrael_II (25 Mar 2022)

Dos noticias 


1. 


*Estados Unidos logra otro acuerdo histórico, Europa se regirá por leyes americanas de protección de datos. EEUU tendrá todos tus datos personales*









Tus datos podrán transferirse a Estados Unidos libremente: el acuerdo de Europa con Joe Biden que tanto quería Mark Zuckerberg


La Unión Europea y Estados Unidos han alcanzado un acuerdo para poder volver a transferir nuestros datos personales entre ambas regiones, según acaba de...




www.genbeta.com





La Unión Europea y Estados Unidos *han alcanzado un acuerdo para poder volver a transferir nuestros datos personales* entre ambas regiones, según acaba de anunciar el presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden.




Gracias a este nuevo acuerdo, empresas norteamericanas como Google, Amazon o el Meta de Facebook podrán seguir *gestionando datos de los usuarios europeos*, en servidores fuera de Europa.

Justo es lo que *Mark Zuckerberg y su empresa reclamaban* no hace mucho cuando en una declaración muy polémica dijo que si no le dejan transferir datos como antes, Facebook e Instagram pueden salir de nuestras vidas y luego cuestionó las normas de Europa en materia de protección de datos.


Ni Biden ni Ursula von der Leyen, presidenta de la Comisión Europea, han dado más detalles sobre cómo se diferenciará este nuevo acuerdo de transferencia de datos de otros anteriores, que no encajaban dentro del marco legal europeo en materia de protección de datos. El presidente de EEUU dice que esta transferencia de informaciones supone un negocio de 7,1 billones de dólares



2. *EEUU legalizará piratería contra barcos rusos*


Parece que los EEUU van a poner de nuevo una ley de corsarios para poder cometer piratería contra barcos rusos... Los anglocabrones siempre han sido y serán piratas. Nosotros los hispanos deberíamos saberlo mejor que nadie, porque España lo sufrió más que nadie. Éramos la "Rusia" de entonces.


[/QUOTE]



-------------


Parece que todo se acelera, cuando esto sucede siempre suele ser por debilidad, pero no nos engañemos, también se suele hacer cuando hay posibilidades de GANARLO TODO. Tenemos a más títeres que nunca y realmente no sabemos bien es y cuál es la misión de Ursula von der Leyen.

Por primera vez el 99% de los Mass Media opinan totalmente igual que gran parte de sus periodistas. La mayoría de la masa hará lo que le digan o la tendencia que marquen.


----------



## arriondas (25 Mar 2022)

Juan Palomo dijo:


> Mirad lo que está diciendo el chiflado de Biden, qué está trabajando con Canadá para provocar la escasez de alimentos. Y este tarado tiene el maletín nuclear.



Como está senil y lo de arriba no le funciona bien, a veces el "yo" desaparece para dejar paso al "ello". Como un niño pequeño, vamos.


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Mar 2022)

Ya veran la cara de Farlopensky cuando le digan que en la serie que está interpretando el protagonista muere heróicamente defendiendo la Plaza del Maidan.


----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> El petroleo es pasado... ya no hay nada que repartir, ni aumentar... por eso las multas y toda la parafernalia sobre el coche...



Dime como carajo vamos a mover el parque móvil planetario de coches y camiones si no es con crudo refinado.

De momento no tenemos otro vector energético que si quiera sea similar, descontando la energía nuclear, que de momento no se puede usar en vehículos, aunque se hicieron experimentos en los 50:









Ford Nucleon - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Podemos volver a transportar todo por ferrocarril.
Solo multiplica el precio de todo por entre 3 y 10 veces.

Como en 1900, vamos.


----------



## John Nash (25 Mar 2022)

El plan:









La UE comprará gas a EEUU por 140.000 millones para aislar a Rusia


La Comisión Europea y Estados Unidos han alcanzado un acuerdo histórico en materia energética que permitirá desligarse del suministro de gas ruso. Bruselas garantizará una demanda estable de 50 bcm/ año de GNL estadounidense adicional hasta al menos 2030, lo que supone una compra valorada en...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## John Nash (25 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo, yo te himboco!









El mundo se enfrenta a un shock del petróleo que no tiene comparación en la historia


El mercado de petróleo se enfrenta a una situación totalmente inesperada y que no tiene parangón en la historia moderna. En poco más de un año, este mercado ha sufrido un vuelco absoluto y radical. Si a mediados de 2020 el problema era la falta de espacio para almacenar todo el petróleo que...



www.eleconomista.es





Donde pone "el mundo" hay que interpretar "occidente".


----------



## Proletario Blanco (25 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> ¿FASE ANAL DE LA INFANCIA???... a ver, cómo te explico que entre lo que acabas de decir ya la pederastia dista un nada...
> 
> La virgen... hosti tú... fase anal de la infancia??????!!!!!!!!!!!!!... en qué pazos bebe vuesa majestad?????????



No disimules, no has superado tus traumas infantiles.


----------



## Impresionante (25 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 999284
> Cosas Juden.



Lo de los judíos es un win win


----------



## visaman (25 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Reuters y sus fuentes secretas en china



como va el cambio de euros por rublos con los foreros?


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (25 Mar 2022)

No solo es que Rusia se vea privada del gas y petroleo que vende a Europa que no va a poder colocar porque no tiene mercado que lo absorba, es que su producción depende de piezas, recambios, tecnología europea para la explotación.

Eso también lo va a perder. No podía seguirle una potencia como la URRSS a Estados Unidos en una guerra económica, va a poder un paisucho venido a menos como es Rusia


----------



## josema82 (25 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No es el petroleo lo que importa... es el gas... nosotros y Marruecos consumimos el gas de Argelia y liberarlo es imprescindible para el resto de europa o al menos para la europa que es IMPRESCINDIBLE...
> 
> La lógica económica subyacente a esta guerra te indica que lo único que puede hacer europa para seguir en ella es DESTRUIR demanda de manera inmediata y brutal... un ataque de Marruecos en Canarias o Ceuta y Melilla no sería tenido como un ataque a un país OTAN... es simple y sencillo y se sustrae gas para en principio mantener algo... cae España y no supone gran cosa para europa...
> 
> De verdad que espero equivocarme, pero... siendo coherentes y pensando lo que yo haría si fuese alguien importante en Europa y tuviese que enfrentar el desafío de guerrear actualemnte en Ucrania, pues... es la LOGICA y lo COHERENTE...



Por esa misma lógica me hacen eso (España) y el tubo de Argelia-Italia salta por los aires.


----------



## Nicors (25 Mar 2022)

Durante los primeros días de guerra el ejército ucraniano emboscó unos cuantos vehículos de una de las columnas logísticas que alimentaban de comida y gasolina a las vanguardias rusas. Dentro de un camión encontraron una mercancía curiosa: un buen puñado de medallas con su cinta de tela y forma redonda con una figura femenina en relieve y unas letras en ruso formando la palabra *"Kiev"*. Esas medallas, confeccionadas por el *Kremlin *para festejar la toma de la capital ucraniana, querían conmemorar una victoria que nunca existió.

La invasión rusa se ha transformado, por efecto de la resistencia ucraniana, la eficiencia de las armas occidentales y los errores en la estrategia del *Kremlin*, en otro tipo de conflicto. Los analistas militares tratan de adivinar, viendo los esfuerzos de unos y otros, cuales son los próximos objetivos a alcanzar antes de sentarse en la mesa de negociaciones. Con todos los matices de una situación bélica compleja, se adivinan ciertos avances ucranianos en el norte, donde las puntas de lanza rusas en torno a *Kiev *han sido no sólo frenadas, sino que en algunos casos han tenido que replegarse hasta 35 kilómetros en la zona de *Irpín *ante la pujanza de la contraofensiva y la falta de alimentos, gasolina y motivación de la tropa de *Moscú*.

En el sur la situación es diferente: la resistencia ha conseguido de momento rechazar los ataques en *Mikolayev*, la llave para lanzar la ofensiva final a *Odesa*, que no puede depender sólo de un desembarco anfibio, pero su resistencia decae en *Mariupol *tras semanas de asedio y destrucción por parte de la artillería rusa. *Guillem Colom*, experto de *Global Strategy*, asegura que "Los errores rusos se entudiarán en todas las academias militares. Ahora los frentes parecen haberse estabilizado y *Rusia *está adoptando una postura defensiva. Posiblemente esperan a que lleguen refuerzos a ciertos sitios para volver a la ofensiva. Esto ya no deja de ser una guerra de desgaste".


Las imágenes de satélite revelan la construcción de trincheras y pozos de tirador. Es decir, *Moscú *trata de protegerse y ganar tiempo en medio de un lugar hostil. Una fuente militar ucraniana, que desea no revelar su nombre y su cargo, comenta a este periodista mirando al cielo: "Cuando llegue la primavera, con su sol y su lluvia, crecerá la hierba alta en todas esas zonas, ideal para esconderse y emboscar todas esas fuerzas rusas detenidas en mitad de ninguna parte".

El experto *Jesús Manuel Pérez Triana* asegura que "los ucranianos llevan la iniciativa en dos áreas. Una es en torno a la capital y otra es en torno a la ciudad portuaria de *Mikolayev*, en dirección a *Jerson*. Así que podemos deducir que sus objetivos son impedir la caída de la capital, por ser el centro del poder del país y por su valor simbólico e impedir que los rusos avancen por la franja costera del *Mar Negro* y priven a *Ucrania *de sus puertos (*Mikolayev *y *Odesa*)".

*Chistian D. Villanueva*, director de la _Revista Ejércitos_, cree que "los objetivos rusos, tras el fracaso a la hora de decapitar al gobierno ucraniano y tras fallar también el intento de conquistar rápidamente ciudades importantes como *Jarkov*, así como de cercar completamente la capital, pasan por llegar a cualquier situación sobre el terreno que les permita negociar desde una posición de fuerza, de forma que puedan traducir ganancias militares en los objetivos políticos que se marcaron antes de la guerra", afirma.


"El problema es que, estando estancados sobre el terreno, habiendo perdido el ímpetu, sin movilizar a los reservistas y sin capacidad de retomar el avance, lo único que pueden hacer es seguir con la estrategia de imposición de costes, es decir, destruyendo poco a poco las ciudades y la economía ucranianas hasta que el Gobierno de *Zelenski* acepte las condiciones mínimas que puedan satisfacer a *Rusia*".

Estos días los ucranianos viven con una sensación dual: por un lado, en el campo militar, saben que han conseguido frenar al invasor antes de que se cobre las plazas más importantes. Por el otro, empieza a comprender que el coste de esa resistencia será alto tanto en vidas como en materiales. "Estoy orgulloso de nuestro ejército", dice el conductor que estos días lleva a este periodista. "Pero tardaremos generaciones en levantar de nuevo nuestras ciudades si *Putin *sigue destruyéndolas".

*'NUEVA RUSIA'*
*Guillem Colom* abunda en esa idea: "*Rusia *está ahora en esa estrategia clásica de imposición de costes para 'desmilitarizar' y dejar el país hecho unos zorros. Cuando vi que los rusos habían reventado la fábrica de turbinas navales de *Mikolayev *lo tuve claro. El asunto de fondo es que quieren una *Ucrania *desindustrializada".


Por otro lado, "los rusos llevan la iniciativa en las provincias de *Donetsk*, *Lugansk *y *Zaporiyia*. Hay duros combates en *Mariupol *y hemos visto el desembarco de fuerzas en el puerto de *Berdiansk*. Así que podemos deducir que el objetivo ruso es consolidar sus conquistas territoriales en la región que denominan* 'Nueva Rusia'* para dominar la totalidad del *Donbas* y obtener una conexión terrestre desde *Rusia *a la *Península de Crimea*. Controlar *Mariupol* es el último obstáculo para ello", dice *Pérez Triana*.

"La gran duda es qué harán los rusos una vez caiga *Mariupol*. Podrían anunciar haber logrado sus objetivos y negociar un alto el fuego desde una posición de fuerza. O tratar de terminar de controlar toda *Ucrania *al este del río *Dnieper*, tratando de embolsar al ejército ucraniano avanzando desde el norte dejando atrás *Jarkov *por el norte y hacia *Dnipro *desde el sur".

Villanueva afirma que "los ucranianos están demostrando una notable capacidad de resistencia y también de sorprender a los rusos, dando golpes de mano y causando grandes bajas. Es posible que, si *Rusia *no consigue reponer los muertos y heridos, algunas partes de su dispositivo queden comprometidas y esto de lugar a embolsamientos. En los últimos días son cada vez más los rumores que apuntan a que esto estaría ocurriendo al noroeste de *Kiev*, entre *Gostomel*, *Bucha *e *Irpin*".


Precisamente esa estrategia de embolsamientos que pretendía *Moscú *al tratar de cercar unidades enteras del ejército ucraniano no ha terminado de funcionarles ni en el *Donbas*, donde están las mejores tropas ucranianas, en guerra desde 2014, como en la zona de *Jarkov*. Ninguno de los calderos de batallones de la resistencia ha sido rodeado, un éxito para *Kiev *y un golpe para *Moscú*.

"Seguramente, el alto mando ruso esté valorando que la caída de *Mariupol* les permitiría liberar fuerzas con las que avanzar hacia *Zaporiyia *y *Dnipro*, lo que supondría para *Ucrania *una gran amenaza, tanto por la destrucción, como por un posible embolsamiento de medio país. En cualquier caso, son conscientes de que también *Ucrania *tiene un límite en su aguante".

*LA INCÓGNITA DE LAS ARMAS QUÍMICAS*
¿Podría *Putin *usar armas químicas o nucleares si su ofensiva fracasa y los ucranianos siguen multiplicando las bajas rusas? "El uso de armamento químico e incluso nuclear no es en absoluto descartable. Por una parte, cuanto más se alargue el conflicto y más daño hagan las bajas y las sanciones, mayor será la tentación para *Rusia *de recurrir a estas armas para rendir ciudades ucranianas y negociar desde una posición de fuerza", dice Villanueva.


Sin embargo, Pérez Triana opina lo contrario: "Yo lo descarto. Las armas químicas requieren ciertas condiciones meteorológicas para que las nubes de gas sean efectivas. No es un arma que sirva en todo lugar y circunstancia. En teoría, sirve para aniquilar infantería al descubierto. En la práctica, en las últimas décadas hemos visto que se ha usado para atacar población civil, como en *Irak *bajo *Saddam Hussein* y en *Siria *por el régimen de *Damasco*. Considero que su uso en *Ucrania *sería una línea roja que de ser cruzada por los rusos generaría una reacción visceral de la *OTAN*. También es verdad que esta guerra ha supuesto que muchos tabúes, como el de la guerra convencional en *Europa*, han saltado por los aires. Y tratar de aplicar nuestros esquemas mentales a la toma de decisiones de *Vladimir Putin* puede llevar a conclusiones erróneas".

"Cuando vi a los rusos hablando de laboratorios químicos y nucleares me empecé a preocupar", dice Guillem Colom. "Yo no lo descartaría a estas alturas. Ya superaron la línea roja de *Obama *en *Siria*".

*LOS EJÉRCITOS, AL LÍMITE DE SUS FUERZAS*
¿Estamos ante un agotamiento de los dos ejércitos? ¿Van a poder aguantar ambos este nivel tan alto de bajas por parte rusa y de destrucción por parte ucraniana? "El gobierno ucraniano exponía esta semana sus necesidades de misiles antiaéreos y anticarro. Los rusos están buscando carne de cañón entre sus aliados: la *Libia *de *Haftar*, la *Siria *de *Bashar Asad*, *Chechenia *y las repúblicas separatistas de *Georgia *(*Abjazia *y *Osetia del Sur*)", dice Pérez Triana.



"Además *Moscú *traslada a *Ucrania *material militar del *Lejano Oriente* para compensar las pérdidas. Ya han lanzado más de 1.000 misiles de crucero y balísticos y han empezado a usar armas más exóticas, como los *misiles hipersónicos Kinzhal *y *misiles antibuque Bastión*. Para mí es indicativo que se le están agotando las existencia de misiles de crucero", asegura el analista. "Para los dos bandos será difícil mantener el actual nivel de esfuerzo indefinidamente y eso empujará a ambos a la mesa de negociación", concluye.

Guillem Colom afirma: "Las suposiciones rusas se basan en errores de cálculo brutales. El plan no se aguanta ni con alfileres. Yo creo que están cerca de alcanzar el punto de *Clausewitz *[en el que el atacante consume más recursos de los que dispone]. Es lo que tiene ir a la guerra en pelotas









La guerra afronta el "momento decisivo": Rusia malgasta sus recursos bélicos y Ucrania trata de ganar terreno


Durante los primeros días de guerra el ejército ucraniano emboscó unos cuantos vehículos de una de las columnas logísticas que alimentaban de comida y gasolina a las...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Impresionante (25 Mar 2022)

. El Ministerio de Defensa ruso dice que las fuerzas aéreas ucranianas están casi completamente destruidas y que su Armada dejó de existir


----------



## arriondas (25 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Bueno no todos vamos a quedar igual de sacrificados ... Para algunos su salario les dará para ahorrar algunos euros menos (un 20 o 30 % menos) y otros simplemente se despedirán de comer carne, pescado y de poner la calefacción para siempre.
> 
> Cuatro de cada diez personas están en situación de exclusión social severa en España
> 
> Si esto es así antes de empezar la fiesta de la estanflación veremos como acaba ... Y cada año en esta situación supone aumento de mortalidad por todo tipo de carencias y falta de atención. Todo esto para seguir alimentando un siglo más al imperio.



Nos van a usar de parachoques. Con la inestimable ayuda de los quisling que tenemos en los gobiernos. Y con la ayuda también de la masa aborregada. Cuando se den cuanta ya será tarde.


----------



## piru (25 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> La artillería ucraniana tiene una precisión impresionante. Aquí vemos como un dron ucraniano localiza 4 vehículos rusos ocultos entre los árboles, un carro de combate, un par de camiones, uno parece de transporte y otro podría ser de comando aunque no se aprecia bien, el cuarto vehículo podría ser un BMP o un BTR.
> 
> Tras localizar los vehículos la artillería los machaca con impactos directos. La artillería ucraniana está destrozando a los rusos. Les recuerdo que la artillería Howitzer de 155 mm tiene un alcance de casi 50 kilómetros, aunque la precisión decrece con la distancia al blanco. Pasen y vean.


----------



## visaman (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Dime como carajo vamos a mover el parque móvil planetario de coches y camiones si no es con crudo refinado.
> 
> De momento no tenemos otro vector energético que si quiera sea similar, descontando la energía nuclear, que de momento no se puede usar en vehículos, aunque se hicieron experimentos en los 50:
> 
> ...



originalmente los Diesel funcionaban con aceite de palma luego los gasogenos de carbon asturiano leones


----------



## Erwin (25 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> El petroleo es pasado... ya no hay nada que repartir, ni aumentar... por eso las multas y toda la parafernalia sobre el coche...
> 
> Estamos repartiendo el futuro, que es el gas y su disponibilidad... no debemos llevarnos a engaño



No te digo que no haya algo de eso, pero sin gas aún tienes civilización, pero y sin petróleo? A la edad media, de cabeza.
La destrucción de demanda es para que la escasez de petróleo no se nos lleve por delante, ya mismo. Que no haya ruptura traumática, y si un aterrizaje más o menos jodido Hemos de decrecer en consumo, todos, pero unos más que otros. Y no has tocado el gordo. De ahí está opereta. Somos como el fusible del mundo, y pegaremos para que otros sigan.


----------



## Fmercury1980 (25 Mar 2022)

*Cambios en el centro de Mariúpol.

Información geolocalizada.*


----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> El plan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto es muy serio.

La baza de Putin del gas puede que no funcione.

Lo vamos a tener que pagar mucho más caro, si, pero no vamos a tener desabastecimiento, que es lo que se temía.

Y de momento, como se lo compramos a nuestros "amigos", podemos darle a la impresora. 
Ya lo pagaremos en más vasallaje más adelante, supongo.

Y sin el dedo en el botón de la luz y la calefacción, no hay tanto con lo que negociar por parte de Putin.


----------



## Plutarko (25 Mar 2022)

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Impresionante (25 Mar 2022)

Los británicos no tienen miedo de acoger a nacionalistas ucranianos, le asegura ministra del Interior del Reino Unido a dos bromistas rusos


'Vován' y 'Lexus' volvieron a hacerse pasar por el primer ministro ucraniano para conversar con Priti Patel.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Al final tendremos nukes.
> 
> Jodido loco.
> 
> ...



Putin es miembro fundamental del foro de Davos y todos los organismos supranacionales que dirigen el mundo.

no seáis tan ingenuos joder !!!

Los europeos no somos nada. 350 millones de tiparracos mal avenidos a punto de extinguirse por culpa del feminismo.

En el planeta hay 8.000 millones de habitantes y la inmensa mayoría odian a los europeos por el relato que les han contado sea real o no.

En cualquier caso China fue saqueada durante 100 años después de las guerras del opio y doy por hecho que son el principal actor de la venganza.

Los guiones de las performances son tan nefastos que sólo los pueden haber imaginado guionistas chinos acostumbrados a un público ingenuo y estúpido.

Lo que me sorprende muchísimo es que cuelen en Europa no dejo de asombrarme cada día.

Después de los 20 hospitales de Wuhan, de los camiones fumigadores ,de las montoneras de cadáveres y todo lo que hemos visto a lo largo estos 2 años y que la gente se haya acostumbrado a las falacias con tanta normalidad

Sí Xi Jinping dice que China nunca volverá a ser humillada ni oprimida, lógicamente es que alguien les ha estado humillando y oprimiendo. ¿ Estamos tontos o qué?











Xi Jinping avisa que China nunca volverá a ser oprimida


Un discurso de fuerte carga patriótica para celebrar el centenario del Partido Comunista



www.google.es


----------



## vil. (25 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> No disimules, no has superado tus traumas infantiles.



Bueno vale, así podemos hablar, es que aquello del anal y lo de infantil y tal, no me dejaba ni pensar...

traumas infantiles, a ver... a ver... pues lo mismo no, yo que sé, quíen sabe... pero cohones pensando un poco que yo hable de abuelitos y asesores debieron ser chungos... jajajaaa

Pero en lo tocante al abuelito y su asesor; tú crees que fue un tema también de infancia y ganas de vengarse por pistolas y tiros o que algún cabroncete al abuelete lo asesoró con unas copichuelas de más...

Hostia hablando de copichuelas... siendo niño me tomé una cogorza de vino... estaba por allí... ahora que recuerdo al abuelo alcohólico... jajajajajaa lo mismo fue ese el trauma


----------



## visaman (25 Mar 2022)

felino66 dijo:


> El Banco de Rusia confirma que tiene todo el Oro de sus reservas y divisas en Rusia



solo falta película de resines y Bonilla robando el horo


----------



## John Nash (25 Mar 2022)

No te jode! Si se están forrando!









Las patronales eólica y solar europeas piden que no se intervenga el mercado eléctrico


WindEurope y Solar Power Europe han mostrado a la Comisión Europea su rechazo ante una posible intervención del mercado mayorista de electricidad. Ambas patronales, en las que participan las mayores eléctricas europeas, consideran que es esencial proteger a los consumidores y empresas más...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## John Nash (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Esto es muy serio.
> 
> La baza de Putin del gas puede que no funcione.
> 
> ...



Cambiamos nuestra dependencia de un gas barato por la dependencia de un gas caro y una guerra. Somos unos genios.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Esto es muy serio.
> 
> La baza de Putin del gas puede que no funcione.
> 
> ...




No se nos hunda, camarrrrrada.

A la siguiente que titubee, al gulag.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Cambiamos nuestra dependencia de un gas barato por la dependencia de un gas caro y una guerra. Somos unos genios.



Para genio el enano gitano turcochino, verás tú.


----------



## vettonio (25 Mar 2022)

¡Se equivocó Cohen en el orden? ¿Olvido incluir la expresión "o viceversa"

Perdón por la rayada pero la tengo rondando en la cabeza.

_Me sentenciaron a 20 años de aburrimiento
por tratar de cambiar el sistema desde dentro.
Ahora vengo, ahora vengo a cobrármelo.
Primero tomaremos Manhattan, después tomaremos Berlín.

Me guía una señal en el cielo.
Me guía esta marca de nacimiento en mi piel.
Me guía la belleza de nuestras armas.
Primero tomaremos Manhattan, después tomaremos Berlín.

Realmente querría vivir contigo, nena.
Me encanta tu cuerpo, tu alma, y tus ropas.
¿Pero ves esa cola de ahí, moviéndose a traves te la estacion?
Te lo dije. Te dije que yo fui uno de ellos.

Ah, me amaste cuando era un perdedor
pero a hora te preocupa que quizás venza.
Sabes como pararme,
pero careces de la disciplina necesaria.
Durante cuantas noches recé por esto,
para que mi obra comenzase.
Primero tomaremos Manhattan, después tomaremos Berlín. 

No me gusta su negocio de modas, señor.
Ni me gustan las drogas que le mantienen delgado.
No me gusta lo que le ocurrió a mi hermana.
Primero tomaremos Manhattan, después tomaremos Berlín.

Realmente querría vivir contigo, nena...

Te doy las gracias por las cosas que me mandaste.
El mono y el violín marca Plywood.
Practiqué cada noche, y ahora estoy listo.
Primero tomaremos Manhattan, después tomaremos Berlín.

Recuérdame. Solía vivir sólo para la música.
Recuerdame, yo te llevaba las bolsas de la compra.
Es el Día del Padre y todo el mundo está herido.
Primero tomaremos Manhattan, después tomaremos Berlín. _


----------



## visaman (25 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Mientras a los españoles nos están dejando mudos



como no le robes al harley estas aviado


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Cambiamos nuestra dependencia de un gas barato por la dependencia de un gas caro y una guerra. Somos unos genios.




Al siguiente acuerdo energético gordo de Occidente, sale pitando de Ucrania.


----------



## coscorron (25 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Nos van a usar de parachoques. Con la inestimable ayuda de los quisling que tenemos en los gobiernos. Y con la ayuda también de la masa aborregada. Cuando se den cuanta ya será tarde.



Y lo que no entiende es que haya gilipollas que en lugar de estar pidiendo soluciones para sus vidas esten pidiendo que sus gobiernos les hagan pasar más hambre y más frio. Como sociedad hemos perdido el norte total y absolutamente. Si hay un sólo bobo que se cree que a la UE o EEUU les interesa para algo la democracia en Ucrania después de que han sostenido y apoyado todo tipo de regimenes no democráticos a lo largo de todo el mundo sin ningún tipo de problema y a día de hoy lo siguen haciendo sin ningún problema y cuando les interesa o les viene bien ... Porque yo tengo clarísimo que a Putin los misiles a tres o a cuatro kilómetros de Moscu le importan poco pero lo que se juega es la posición de Rusia en el mundo y es un páis al que quieren doblegar en el provecho de unos cuantos.


----------



## Remequilox (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Esto es muy serio.
> 
> La baza de Putin del gas puede que no funcione.
> 
> ...



En el artículo ya explican que una vez implementado el modelo, "_permitiría sustituir un tercio de la llegada de gas desde Rusia_".

Todavía hay 2/3 del gas por apañar.
Eso sí, quizás Putin no calculó que Europa decidiría ser pobre, y eso si que le deja sin baza de negociación.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

*69*


*CHECKMATE DONETES   69*

* EL NUCLEO MISMO DE LA O DE LA DORITO CUEVA *

* CHEKMATE GORDOS QUE SE REFUGIAN EN LAS CALORIAS DE LA BOLLERIA *



> El paquete de 9 donettes (8+1) clásicos a 2,19 euros. El último que compré, hará unas dos semanas, me costó 1,55. Subidón del 41%. Ni gochear se puede ya.

















DONETES A 24 CENTIMOS EL DONETE 

DORITOS A CASI 3 EUROS BOLSA 250 GR 

*APOCALIPSIS GAMER *














Crisis: - La inflación del Donette


Dejando aparte el tema precio, no tienen nada que ver los de ahora con los de antes cuando las pesetas, menuda diferencia... lo mismo que con los donuts, solo el olor que tenían... Ya no hablemos de los bollicaos que acababas pringado y los de ahora una mierda que sabe a moho con chocolate ágrio




www.burbuja.info











Crisis: - El Apocalisis burbujo: la bolsa de Doritos a casi 3 euros


https://www.carrefour.es/supermercado/nachos-tex-mex-doritos-260-g/R-VC4AECOMM-627374/p El horror, amigos... la situación es grave.




www.burbuja.info










Los rojos lo han conseguido: los productos de primera necesidad están desapareciendo de los supermercados.


Sí, como en Venezuela, pero en el super de tu barrio. Empezó con el aceite, luego la leche, hoy he ido a varios supermercados y no queda harina de ningún tipo. Id comprando paquetes de pasta porque seguro que será lo siguiente...




www.burbuja.info




​


----------



## WasP (25 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Cambiamos nuestra dependencia de un gas barato por la dependencia de un gas caro y una guerra. Somos unos genios.



Nucelares, lo que hay que poner en marcha son nucelares. ¿Problema? La puesta en marcha de una central lleva tiempo, en el caso de las mini-nucelares, por ejemplo, ese tiempo no baja de unos 2 años entre construcción, comprobaciones y arranque, e incluso puede irse a los 4-5 años. Es por tanto una medida que requiere ser tomada YA para que en minimo 2 años empiece a surtir efecto... Y ese YA ni está ni se le espera.


----------



## vil. (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Dime como carajo vamos a mover el parque móvil planetario de coches y camiones si no es con crudo refinado.
> 
> De momento no tenemos otro vector energético que si quiera sea similar, descontando la energía nuclear, que de momento no se puede usar en vehículos, aunque se hicieron experimentos en los 50:
> 
> ...



El de coches creo que lo van a defenestrar... imagino que no es sólo España la que ha decidido que la movilidad individual con coches de carburantes sucios no es ACEPTABLE... 

Lo de los camiones es más sencillo, simplemente electricidad y trén... por ahí no hay problemas... y no, no se multiplicará el precio ni nada parecido...

Y hombre el petroleo no se va a evaporar del mix de un día para otro, simplemente se reducirá el consumo de manera gradual y BRUTAL, pero... es lo que hay...

En todo caso esta guerra, lo mismo que Siria no es por petroleo... no se inician guerras por pobreza, se suelen iniciar por el reparto de la riqueza, que es lo tocante al gas....


----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Putin es miembro fundamental del foro de Davos y todos los organismos supranacionales que dirigen el mundo.
> 
> no seáis tan ingenuos joder !!!
> 
> ...



Sólo diré una palabra: 

*DINERO*

Nunca lo tienes en cuenta en tus análisis geoestratégicos. 

Hablas de sociedad, moral, religión, ética, historia, venganzas históricas... pero el dinero parece que no exista en el mundo que vivimos para ti, y que no mueva nada de nada.

En serio, sabio amigo, intenta contemplarlo en tus análisis. 
Es importante desde hace mucho, mira:









Edicto sobre Precios Máximos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (25 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . El Ministerio de Defensa ruso dice que las fuerzas aéreas ucranianas están casi completamente destruidas y que su Armada dejó de existir



Solo han tardado un mes, en destruir la todopoderosa armada ucraniana, espero un dia conmemorativo cuanto menos, en Kiev seguimos esperando a que la tomen


----------



## arriondas (25 Mar 2022)

Están que ni mean. Menuda desesperación que deben llevar encima para llegar a esos extremos. Lo de la piratería les va estallar en la cara.


----------



## Renegato (25 Mar 2022)

⚡ LPR liberated 93% of the territory of the republic, DPR - 54%, battles in Mariupol continue - Russian Defense Ministry


----------



## coscorron (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Esto es muy serio.
> 
> La baza de Putin del gas puede que no funcione.
> 
> ...



No te equivoques con eso cubres una parte muy pequeña de los más de 155 bcm que vienen de Rusia ... Y un poco más caro es un 40 % más caro. Teniendo en cuenta la influencia del precio de la energía en todo hazte a la idea de que tu sueldo es la mitad de lo que ganas de aquí a dos años.


----------



## vil. (25 Mar 2022)

josema82 dijo:


> Por esa misma lógica me hacen eso (España) y el tubo de Argelia-Italia salta por los aires.



Marruecos te agrede y tú agredes a Argelia y a Italia... no creo...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

*CHECKMATE DONETES   
24 centimos 1 solo*











*APOCALIPSIS GAMER *

​


----------



## alnitak (25 Mar 2022)

*TENEMOS ACUERDO!!!*

*Erdoğan dijo que Ucrania y Rusia llegaron a un acuerdo sobre la neutralidad de Kiev ante la OTAN, desarme parcial de su ejército, seguridad colectiva y que el idioma ruso sea oficial en el territorio ucraniano.*


----------



## capitán almeida (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Esto es muy serio.
> 
> La baza de Putin del gas puede que no funcione.
> 
> ...



Salvo que de tanto dar a la impresora acabes como el circunpanchito que te zankea, con una inflación del 60% y la gente en la miseria absoluta, un plan sin fisuras,,,para los piratas claro


----------



## Artedi (25 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> La guerra es una agresión de una potencia comunista contra un país soberano que quiere liberarse de las cadenas de Rusia. No hay más, evidentemente hay una pretensión estratégica: que el malestar no cunda y que abarque a la propia Rusia.
> Recordar que está guerra la inició Rusia en 2014 porque el títere que ellos pusieron fue depuesto por alzamiento popular, invadiendo el este de Ucrania y Crimea. La diferencia es que ahora Ucrania tiene armas y se defiende.
> No admito tonterías de follarusos, mi lista de ignorados esta en máximos.



Según observadores internacionales (y en particular alguno nacional que le leí y me mereció respeto) las primeras elecciones que ganó Yanukovich fueron sucias, pero las segundas (en cuyo mandato estaba al ser depuesto) sí fueron ya limpias, le pese a quien le pese.

Yanukovich, corrupto y todo, representaba a una parte importante del país.


----------



## Trajanillo (25 Mar 2022)

Hoy hay más trafico de lo normal de aviones OTAN en la frontera


----------



## Impresionante (25 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Solo han tardado un mes, en destruir la todopoderosa armada ucraniana, espero un dia conmemorativo cuanto menos, en Kiev seguimos esperando a que la tomen



Pulpo


----------



## cobasy (25 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Es momento de condenar, no solo a Putín, sino a todos sus apoyos. El Patriarca de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Kirill, ¿apoya a Putín? ¿Sí? Pues si es que sí, habrá que empezar a denunciar la situación a nivel internacional.
> 
> El desprestigio de los apoyos, es fundamental.



Síii habrá que excomulgarle o que luche con nuestro Francisco en duelo singular, ja ja ja y que decida la divinidad correspondiente. Como está el patio


----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Cambiamos nuestra dependencia de un gas barato por la dependencia de un gas caro y una guerra. Somos unos genios.



Supongo que la estrategia es la del escorpión: Yo me hundo, pero tu también.

Y los únicos ganadores:






Estos están callados como putas los tres.

¿Será que han aprendido la lección?


----------



## Albion (25 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> *TENEMOS ACUERDO!!!
> 
> Erdoğan dijo que Ucrania y Rusia llegaron a un acuerdo sobre la neutralidad de Kiev ante la OTAN, desarme parcial de su ejército, seguridad colectiva y que el idioma ruso sea oficial en el territorio ucraniano.*



¿Fuente?


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (25 Mar 2022)

Puede ser escusa para un cuello de botella en las exportaciones ...


----------



## coscorron (25 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> En el artículo ya explican que una vez implementado el modelo, "_permitiría sustituir un tercio de la llegada de gas desde Rusia_".
> 
> Todavía hay 2/3 del gas por apañar.
> Eso sí, quizás Putin no calculó que Europa decidiría ser pobre, y eso si que le deja sin baza de negociación.



La UE ya ha dicho que va a dejar de depender del gas, lo que no ha dicho es como ni para quien va a ser el negocio ...


----------



## Trajanillo (25 Mar 2022)

Yo lo que estoy viendo es que ahora mismo hay una lucha en Occidente por entrar a saco en Ucrania y que debe haber algún contrapoder cono dos dedos de frente que lo está impidiendo porque sabe que es el final. Creo que los halcones piensan que en caso de guerra nuclear no les iba a afectar a los EEUU y las palomas piensan que como se líe no lo cuenta nadie.


----------



## crocodile (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Esto es muy serio.
> 
> La baza de Putin del gas puede que no funcione.
> 
> ...



El gas Yankee no es ni de coña suficiente compañero


----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> No te equivoques con eso cubres una parte muy pequeña de los más de 155 bcm que vienen de Rusia ...



Está claro que no es LA SOLUCIÓN.



> Y *un poco más caro* es un 40 % más caro.



No, no he dicho un poco más caro.

He dicho MUCHO MÁS CARO.



> Teniendo en cuenta la influencia del precio de la energía en todo hazte a la idea de que tu sueldo es la mitad de lo que ganas de aquí a dos años.



Pero estamos entre amiguetes, hombre.

Nos podemos pagar con pagarés de mierda impresos en celulosa que no valen, en realidad, ni el coste de la celulosa.

Y dentro de unos años ya apañaremos cuentas.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Esto es muy serio.
> 
> La baza de Putin del gas puede que no funcione.
> 
> ...




Lo que te pongo en negrita no tiene fundamento, siempre y cuando consideremos el consumo habitual de gas en Europa (otra cosa es que empecemos a quemar muchísimo menos, con lo que conlleva).


----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El gas Yankee no es ni de coña suficiente compañero



Lo sé, pero reitero que es un movimiento hacia una dirección: Que le den por culo a Rusia y a su gas.

Y no sé si Putin contaba con eso o no.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (25 Mar 2022)

*Resultados del 1er mes de la SVO del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa.
*
1. La ofensiva de las tropas rusas interrumpió los planes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania para atacar a la RPD y la RPL utilizando artillería, sistemas de misiles y aviación.

2. El 22 de enero, la inteligencia rusa interceptó la orden del general Balan sobre la necesidad de completar los preparativos para las acciones ofensivas antes del 28 de febrero, para que en marzo las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania pudieran pasar a la ofensiva.

3. La operación se desarrolla de acuerdo con el plan.
Las tareas principales de la *primera etapa de la* operación ya se han completado.

4. La principal prioridad seguirá siendo la preservación de la vida de los civiles. De ahí las tácticas de ataques de alta precisión contra la infraestructura militar y las fuerzas armadas del enemigo.

5. El bloqueo de las grandes ciudades asegura el encadenamiento de las fuerzas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y no permite que el comando ucraniano transfiera refuerzos al Donbás. La operación principal en este momento está en el Donbás. En la RPD y la RPL ya se han liberado 276 asentamientos.

6. La supremacía aérea fue ganada por las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales rusas en los dos primeros días de la operación. El sistema de defensa aérea organizado, la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania y la Armada en realidad dejaron de existir.

7. Hasta el 70% de todas las existencias militares de Ucrania fueron destruidas como resultado de ataques sistemáticos contra almacenes. 30 instalaciones clave del complejo militar-industrial de Ucrania fueron destruidas. El 68% de las empresas donde se reparó equipo militar ya han sido destruidas. Al mismo tiempo, desde el comienzo de la SVO, el ejército ucraniano ya ha destruido 127 puentes.

8. Todas las reservas organizadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ya se han puesto en funcionamiento, no hay nuevas. De ahí la apuesta por movilizar a un contingente no entrenado. En Ucrania, según el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, 6595 mercenarios extranjeros están luchando.

9. Pérdidas totales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania durante el mes de operación. Unos 14.000 muertos y unos 16.000 heridos. De los 2416 tanques listos para el combate y vehículos blindados de transporte de personal el 24 de febrero de 1587 fueron destruidos durante el mes. De los 152 aviones militares, 112 fueron destruidos, de 149 helicópteros - 75, de los 36 drones Bayraktar TB2, 35 fueron destruidos. De los 180 S-300 y Buk M1 - 148, de 300 radares para diversos propósitos - 117.
El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación de Rusia responderá con prontitud a cualquier intento de cerrar el espacio aéreo de Ucrania para las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales rusas.

10. Según el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación de Rusia, al menos 10 minas marinas ucranianas están ahora a la deriva incontrolablemente en el Mar Negro, lo que representa una amenaza para la navegación. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/36349


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> *TENEMOS ACUERDO!!!
> 
> Erdoğan dijo que Ucrania y Rusia llegaron a un acuerdo sobre la neutralidad de Kiev ante la OTAN, desarme parcial de su ejército, seguridad colectiva y que el idioma ruso sea oficial en el territorio ucraniano.*



BIEN

DONE IN 30


----------



## Impresionante (25 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> *TENEMOS ACUERDO!!!
> 
> Erdoğan dijo que Ucrania y Rusia llegaron a un acuerdo sobre la neutralidad de Kiev ante la OTAN, desarme parcial de su ejército, seguridad colectiva y que el idioma ruso sea oficial en el territorio ucraniano.*



Cuéstame de creer


----------



## Nicors (25 Mar 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Según observadores internacionales (y en particular alguno nacional que le leí y me mereció respeto) las primeras elecciones que ganó Yanukovich fueron sucias, pero las segundas (en cuyo mandato estaba al ser depuesto) sí fueron ya limpias, le pese a quien le pese.
> 
> Yanukovich, corrupto y todo, representaba a una parte importante del país.



Lo cierto es que el pueblo lo sacó 



Y en represalia, Rusia invade el donbas y luego Crimea.


----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Salvo que de tanto dar a la impresora acabes como el circunpanchito que te zankea, con una inflación del 60% y la gente en la miseria absoluta, un plan sin fisuras,,,para los piratas claro



Patada para adelante.

Los que llevamos tiempo en el foro no creíamos que en 2008 pasara lo que pasó, y mira, patadón que le metieron y aquí estamos...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

Ucrania destruye el barco insignia ruso. Ucrania ha ganado la guerra. Putín abandona Moscú.


Concretamente este es el barco. Un mercante. Lleva hasta grúa. Triste joder. Como tienen que estar los ánimos.




www.burbuja.info






ferrys dijo:


> Concretamente este es el barco. Un mercante. Lleva hasta grúa.
> Triste joder. Como tienen que estar los ánimos.



LOL

​
done in 30​148​366​61​







Q World rder
It’s coming Anons. Inching closer and closer. Everything about this has Q fingerprints all over it. Hwasong-(17). Flew 71 (<>17) minutes. Last test since 20(17). Laying on thick. Won’t be long. https://t.me/Aq701/13697
Hwasong (missile name) Gematria = 87 + 17 (number of missile type) = 104

Post 104 from 2017 (in article “first such launch since 2017)

Now is the time to pray.
We're operational.
God bless the United States of America.
Q

Intel Drop #104

Ties into the Done in 30 action we’ve seen.

LFG! Keep praying hard!
 
qalerts.app

Intel Drop #104
Now is the time to pray. We're operational. God bless the United States of America. Q
1.4K viewsItzaDEWsy, 14:38
__

_ 
_ 



​


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Sólo diré una palabra:
> 
> *DINERO*
> 
> ...



La causa de todas las guerras es el dinero o su equivalente .

Desde principio de los tiempos aquella tribu que disponía de recursos era codiciada por los que no los tenían , y esa hambre, necesidad, envidia pues llámale como quieras era lo que les llenaba de energía para atacarles.

Las guerras del opio y su resolución a favor de la potencia imperialista británica facilitó la irrupción en el escenario de *otras potencias* como _Estados Unidos, Francia _y_ Rusia_ que forzaron a China a firmar diversos convenios que han recibido la denominación de *“Tratados Desiguales”*. Como consecuencia de ellos, en 1860 China se vio apremiada a abrir otros *once puertos* al comercio exterior con el correspondiente menoscabo de su soberanía. 
La impotencia china para conservar su independencia frente a las potencias imperialistas se acentuó aún más tras la *derrota frente a Japón* (1894-1895), que le costó importantes pérdidas territoriales, así como a raíz de la sublevación de los bóxers en 1900.

China no sólo busca su desarrollo y riqueza sino defenderla de los enemigos que la codician. Y con todos los precedentes que tiene no me cabe duda que está detrás de toda la ideología de género, la pornografía, feminismo, la bomba gay ...qué es el equivalente al opio.

Zapatero con su entusiasmado apoyo a China, desveló sin querer quién está detrás de los atentados de los trenes de Atocha.

De la misma manera que la llamada Revolución de los claveles en Portugal provocó que sus colonias africanas ahora estén en manos de los chinos.

" El arte de la guerra consiste en el engaño , en ganar sin luchar "

( General Sun Tzu hace 2500 años


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

ES MAS. LA OPERACION SE CONSIDERA TERMINADA YA ( HACE DIAS )


*BATMAN
NARANJA
ORANGE*

* Capture Speed *@Capturespeed

Miércoles a la(s) 7:42 PM


> We are 21 days into this conflict in Ukraine...















> Q said "Done in 30











* arba happihr * @arba  7 minutes ago
Capture Speed​


----------



## coscorron (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Lo sé, pero reitero que es un movimiento hacia una dirección: Que le den por culo a Rusia y a su gas.
> 
> Y no sé si Putin contaba con eso o no.



Tu calientate con leña si quieres y come hierbas pero yo tengo una familia y quiere que sigan viviendo bien y con el gas ruso viven mejor que con el GNL americano.


----------



## vil. (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Esto es muy serio.
> 
> La baza de Putin del gas puede que no funcione.
> 
> ...



No llega para nada... y eso sin factor de crecimiento alguno... son simples gaitas y muy malas... son noticias LAMENTABLES, voluntad, voluntad y más voluntad... 

Y ya no entro en lo que eso supone para la competitividad, que eso simplemente nos dejaría en caso de llegar para algo a los piés de los caballos y OBLIGADOS a poner sueldos de mierda o aranceles o ambas a la vez y en un mercado tan interconectado... en fin... voluntarismo sin futuro alguno...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

MADRE MIA. ASUSTA EL DISCUROS PUBLICO

Y EL DISCURSO EN DECODES


OPUESTOS TOTALMENTE  LO QUE DICE PUBLICAMENTE. DE LO QUE DIRIA TRAS HACER EL DECCOE

GRASSHOPER INTENTO HACER DECODE DE LA FIGURA PUBLICA CHUCK GRASSLEY

BASICAMENTE APROVECHAN OTROS " DECODES" O NOTICIAS COMO SI FUERAN LAS FAMOSAS CARTAS

HACIENDO REFERENCIA O INVOCANDOLAS PARA DECIR " TAL COSA" O SEñaLAR ALGO PARECIDO A LO QUE ESTARIA PASANDO

*CRISIS MEDIO FAKE ( DE UCRANIA ) CANCELADA O EN PROCESO





*

Grasshopper TAFKAG




​


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Lo sé, pero reitero que es un movimiento hacia una dirección: Que le den por culo a Rusia y a su gas.
> 
> Y no sé si Putin contaba con eso o no.





Pero cómo lo dudas.


Los genios lo tienen previsto todo en su Master Plan.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (25 Mar 2022)

Increíble el ridiculo ruso. Cada día se superan más. Soldados con los pies congelados, chatarra sacada del peor desguace del Daguestan, sin gasofa pese a ser un país productor  Incapaces de tomar ciudades a 20 km de la frontera (y hablamos de un país vecino que controlaron y por tanto deberían conocer…).

Hasta dudo que tengan los pepinos operativos


----------



## Evangelion (25 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . El Ministerio de Defensa ruso dice que las fuerzas aéreas ucranianas están casi completamente destruidas y que su Armada dejó de existir



Pero esto lo dijo también la primera semana...mira que si los aviones que están destruyendo esta semana son los migs polacos.....


----------



## Impresionante (25 Mar 2022)

Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia: a sugerencia de los líderes ucranianos, el país se ha convertido en un refugio para 6.595 mercenarios y terroristas extranjeros de 62 estados, no están sujetos a las reglas de la guerra, serán destruidos sin piedad.


----------



## paconan (25 Mar 2022)

Estas declaraciones no son nada halagüeñas

*Lavrov: Occidente declara la guerra total*

La invasión de Rusia hace a un lado todas las acusaciones del mundo exterior y presenta la suya propia. La resistencia del mundo exterior se compara con el nazismo.

- Hoy se ha declarado contra nosotros una verdadera guerra híbrida, una guerra total, dice el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores, Sergei Lavrov.

La reacción de Lavrov está dirigida a la UE, que se espera que imponga más sanciones a Rusia debido a la invasión a gran escala de Ucrania.

- Este término, que fue utilizado por la Alemania nazi, ahora es utilizado por muchos políticos europeos cuando dicen lo que quieren hacer con Rusia, dice el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia en un comunicado en un grupo de expertos patrocinado por el Kremlin, según AP y la agencia de noticias rusa Interfax.













Lavrov: ”Totalt krig” har förklarats mot oss | SvD


Invaderande Ryssland viftar undan alla anklagelser från omvärlden och kommer med egna. Omvärldens motstånd liknas vid nazism. – Ett äkta hybridkrig, ett totalt krig, har förklarats mot oss i dag, säger utrikesminister Sergej Lavrov.




www.svd.se


----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Lo que te pongo en negrita no tiene fundamento, siempre y cuando *consideremos el consumo habitual de gas en Europa* (otra cosa es que empecemos a quemar muchísimo menos, con lo que conlleva).



Es obvio que eso no va a seguir así.

Los precios subirán y la gente se empezará a poner mantas en vez de encender la calefacción. Y posiblemente gastarán mucha menos agua caliente.
El clásico "¡¡ CIERRA YA LA PUTA DUCHA, QUE CUESTA UN DINERAL !!" que hace tiempo no escucho.

El "no te dejes la puta luz dada", etc...

Hay margen de bajada aún. 
Y tragaremos, con casi total certeza.


----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Tu calientate con leña si quieres y come hierbas pero yo tengo una familia y quiere que sigan viviendo bien y con el gas ruso viven mejor que con el GNL americano.



Como si dependiera de mi, o de ti.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Increíble el ridiculo ruso. Cada día se superan más. Soldados con los pies congelados, chatarra sacada del peor desguace del Daguestan, sin gasofa pese a ser un país productor  Incapaces de tomar ciudades a 20 km de la frontera (y hablamos de un país vecino que controlaron y por tanto deberían conocer…).
> 
> Hasta dudo que tengan los pepinos operativos




Lo del forero "el perro", diciendo que si los vehículos rusos eran del desguace de Seseña me ha matado esta mañana jajaja.


----------



## ENRABATOR (25 Mar 2022)

JAJAJAJA

Europa: Danos gas un 40% mas caro, y ademas te doy los datos de nuestros ciudadanos
USA: Vale









Tus datos podrán transferirse a Estados Unidos libremente: el acuerdo de Europa con Joe Biden que tanto quería Mark Zuckerberg


La Unión Europea y Estados Unidos han alcanzado un acuerdo para poder volver a transferir nuestros datos personales entre ambas regiones, según acaba de...




www.genbeta.com


----------



## Impresionante (25 Mar 2022)

Ministerio de Defensa ruso: Rusia ha perdido 1.351 soldados y otros 3.825 han resultado heridos en la operación militar especial en Ucrania.


----------



## computer_malfuction (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> JAJAJAJA
> 
> Europa: Danos gas un 40% mas caro, y ademas te doy los datos de nuestros ciudadanos
> USA: Vale
> ...



Y Soros? Y Gates?

Y los aliens?


----------



## ENRABATOR (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Y Soros? Y Gates?
> 
> Y los aliens?



Quiza en tu cabeza, yo solo te pongo unos hechos


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Mar 2022)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> JAJAJAJA
> 
> Europa: Danos gas un 40% mas caro, y ademas te doy los datos de nuestros ciudadanos
> USA: Vale
> ...



Somos colonias USA, son los que gestionan nuestras vidas. Es lo que hay…


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>




Faltan muchos miles más para dejar un recuerdo en Rusia que les desaconseje operaciones especiales futuribles...


----------



## paconan (25 Mar 2022)

Eso no se lo creen ni ellos hartos de vodka

El ejército ruso actualizó el viernes sus pérdidas en Ucrania a 1.351 soldados, al tiempo que dijo que había evacuado a más de 400.000 civiles y condenó el suministro occidental de armas a Kiev.


----------



## mazuste (25 Mar 2022)

*La rusofobia, impresa masivamente en el ADN de Occidente, nunca ha desaparecido. 
Cultivada por los británicos desde Catalina la Grande - y luego con El Gran Juego. 
Por los franceses desde Napoleón. Por alemanes porque el Ejército Rojo liberó Berlín.
Por los estadounidenses porque Stalin les obligó a trazar el mapa de Europa - 
y luego siguió y siguió y siguió durante la Guerra Fría.*

*Nos encontramos en las primeras etapas del impulso final del Imperio moribundo
para intentar detener el flujo de la Historia. Están siendo superados, ya lo están 
por la principal potencia militar del mundo, y serán derrotados. Existencialmente,
no están equipados para matar al Oso - y eso duele. Cosméticamente.*

Pepe Escobar


----------



## poppom (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Lo sé, pero reitero que es un movimiento hacia una dirección: Que le den por culo a Rusia y a su gas.
> 
> Y no sé si Putin contaba con eso o no.



La no certificación del nordstream2 sentó las bases del futuro europeo y será sin gas ruso. Por ello el momento de Rusia era ahora que es dependiente.
Hoy por hoy no se puede dejar de comprar gas ruso, es algo sencillo de entender.
Dentro de un lustro tendrán su gaseoducto hacia China y Europa será más pobre viviendo del licuado y con miedo a Rusia para soportar todo lo que traiga la agenda 2030


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> Quiza en tu cabeza, yo solo te pongo unos hechos



No lo sé, como empiezas a mezclar conceptos magufos... Ya te adelanto yo los demás.


----------



## amcxxl (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## LIRDISM (25 Mar 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Nucelares, lo que hay que poner en marcha son nucelares. ¿Problema? La puesta en marcha de una central lleva tiempo, en el caso de las mini-nucelares, por ejemplo, ese tiempo no baja de unos 2 años entre construcción, comprobaciones y arranque, e incluso puede irse a los 4-5 años. Es por tanto una medida que requiere ser tomada YA para que en minimo 2 años empiece a surtir efecto... Y ese YA ni está ni se le espera.



Y son carísimas de construir, ya no hay solución, las centrales nucleares tenían que haberse construido de antes e ir modernizándolas con el tiempo y como no se hizo antes, estamos condenados, solo hay que mirar el desastre de la construcción de las centrales de Finlandia y Suiza que acabaron costando 4 veces más de lo presupuestado. El PSOE nos ha arruinado por generaciones cuando propuso la moratoria nuclear aunque el parlamento voto favorablemente. Pegarlos un tiro hoy en día, parece poco. Ahora mismo España no tiene capacidad económica para construir una central nuclear, pero en los 80 sí podíamos permitirnos construir varias.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Eso no se lo creen ni ellos hartos de vodka
> 
> El ejército ruso actualizó el viernes sus pérdidas en Ucrania a 1.351 soldados, al tiempo que dijo que había evacuado a más de 400.000 civiles y condenó el suministro occidental de armas a Kiev.



Bueno según nunca lleguen a su casa el resto de los muertos... Las autoridades dirán que es que se echaron novia ucraniana,que es que se los rifan...


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Mar 2022)

El vuelo #MU5735 no transmitió ningún código de emergencia antes de estrellarse, y las comunicaciones eran normales antes de la pérdida de contacto, informó xinhua hoy, citando al operador China Eastern Airlines. Aún no se sabe cuánto tiempo llevará analizar los datos de la caja negra.


----------



## computer_malfuction (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## delhierro (25 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ministerio de Defensa ruso: Rusia ha perdido 1.351 soldados y otros 3.825 han resultado heridos en la operación militar especial en Ucrania.



Unas 3000 bajas comentaba yo, incluyendo heridos. Con esos datos 4000. Los ucranianos unas 15.000 o 20.000


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (25 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Eso ya es otra cosa, no los 15.000 que dicen en la sexta


----------



## paconan (25 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



eso es un fake news


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (25 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Eso no se lo creen ni ellos hartos de vodka
> 
> El ejército ruso actualizó el viernes sus pérdidas en Ucrania a 1.351 soldados, al tiempo que dijo que había evacuado a más de 400.000 civiles y condenó el suministro occidental de armas a Kiev.



COOOOMOOOOOO!!! TRAIDOR CAMARADA, todos sabemos que no ha muerto NI UN SOLO RUSO, todo es PROPAGANDA NAZI.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> ES MAS. LA OPERACION SE CONSIDERA TERMINADA YA ( HACE DIAS )
> 
> 
> *BATMAN
> ...



Eres un artista del collage me gustaría saber a qué te dedicas


----------



## frangelico (25 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El vuelo #MU5735 no transmitió ningún código de emergencia antes de estrellarse, y las comunicaciones eran normales antes de la pérdida de contacto, informó xinhua hoy, citando al operador China Eastern Airlines. Aún no se sabe cuánto tiempo llevará analizar los datos de la caja negra.



Pues como sea un fallo estructural quiebra Boeing poruqe solo le faltaba que los 737NG envejezcan mal. El caso es que los estándares de seguridad aérea chinos son muy elevados y aus compañías aéreas están sujetas a muchas normativas especiales. O es derribo o es un fallo estructural grave


----------



## Trajanillo (25 Mar 2022)

Pero es que no se van a librar, ellos se han librado de todas las guerras mundiales porque no había capacidad de hacerles daño desde Europa o Asia, pero ahora les pueden dar con todo lo gordo como ellos a los demás. Yo solo espero que esa panda de zumbaos no se salga con la suya porque si no estamos todos jodidos, ellos también.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (25 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 999328
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 999329
> ...



16000 ucros han caido solo en el donbass, espero que zelenski ponga fin a esta masacre


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Mar 2022)

Hay que enviar al infierno a estas alimañas:


----------



## capitán almeida (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Patada para adelante.
> 
> Los que llevamos tiempo en el foro no creíamos que en 2008 pasara lo que pasó, y mira, patadón que le metieron y aquí estamos...



Cada día más jodidos y más lacayos, vivan las cadenas


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Mar 2022)

El hecho de que nunca nadie dijese que el coronavirus podría ser un ataque biológico...

Hace sospechosos a los que nunca han dicho que podría ser un ataque biológico qué es lo primero que tendría que plantearse teniendo en cuenta las circunstancias.

Dicho lo cual los políticos europeos o son traidores y cómplices o son extremadamente ingenuos y estúpidos.

Si lo han sido con el coronavirus también lo están siendo ahora.


----------



## frangelico (25 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Hoy hay más trafico de lo normal de aviones OTAN en la frontera
> Ver archivo adjunto 999310



Muchos vuelos de vigilancia electrónica y alerta temprana se ven ahí.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El vuelo #MU5735 no transmitió ningún código de emergencia antes de estrellarse, y las comunicaciones eran normales antes de la pérdida de contacto, informó xinhua hoy, citando al operador China Eastern Airlines. Aún no se sabe cuánto tiempo llevará analizar los datos de la caja negra.




Fue Biden con el mando a distancia de la TV de la Casa Blanca, chinorri de Cuenca.


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pues como sea un fallo estructural quiebra Boeing poruqe solo le faltaba que los 737NG envejezcan mal. El caso es que los estándares de seguridad aérea chinos son muy elevados y aus compañías aéreas están sujetas a muchas normativas especiales. O es derribo o es un fallo estructural grave



Cabeza de caballo tamaño XXXL


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Eso ya es otra cosa, no los 15.000 que dicen en la sexta





Quieres decir "eso me jode menos", no , hijo de puta?


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> 16000 ucros han caido solo en el donbass, espero que zelenski ponga fin a esta masacre



Follarrusos buscapazurgente, esto es nuevo...


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (25 Mar 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> 16000 ucros han caido solo en el donbass, espero que zelenski ponga fin a esta masacre



Tiene 10 millones de reservistas listos para la guerra. Teniendo el poder economico de Europa y USA detras...
Pueden formarse y armarse en eslovaquia, italia, alemania. Ya pasó en Pakistan en Afganistan
Esta guerra cada hora que pasa desangra mas a Rusia.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Mar 2022)

El frente económico…de esta guerra hibrida ya reconocida por Lavrov…
El tipo de cambio del euro en la Bolsa de Moscú cayó por debajo de los 100 rublos por primera vez desde el 28 de febrero


https://tass.ru/ekonomika/14184813


----------



## Teuro (25 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> vaya el hamado lidl ha adelgazado un poco



Lo de que va a haber una guerra nuclear no es cuestión de si sí o si no, sino de cuándo. Es increíble como se ha jodido todo en un mes y pico.


----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

poppom dijo:


> La no certificación del nordstream2 sentó las bases del futuro europeo y será sin gas ruso.



Habríamos sido la superpotencia económica con una moneda no ligada al dólar ni al yuan.
Eso no interesa a ninguno de los dos poderes (EEUU y China) por razones obvias.

Especialmente a EEUU. No puede ser que las colonias se hagan más fuertes que la metrópoli.

De eso ellos saben un huevo, que se lo pregunten a su majestad Isabel II de UK.   



> Dentro de un lustro tendrán su gaseoducto hacia China y Europa será más pobre viviendo del licuado y con miedo a Rusia para soportar todo lo que traiga la agenda 2030



Está claro que los perdedores pringaos de todo esto somos Europa... y no sé si Rusia también.

Veo que tanto China como EEUU ya no tienen ganas de compartir poder con sus vasallos, y nos están dejando morir económicamente para luego poder centralizar el poder en los dos bloques.

Y como vamos a pasar más hambre que el perro de un ciego, nos iremos con quien nos dé de comer, en este caso imagino que EEUU.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Tiene 10 millones de reservistas listos para la guerra. Teniendo el poder economico de Europa y USA detras...
> Pueden formarse y armarse en eslovaquia, italia, alemania. Ya pasó en Pakistan en Afganistan
> Esta guerra cada hora que pasa desangra mas a Rusia.



Nada, nada, no se engañe, la pone de lideresa interplanetaria.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (25 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Hay que enviar al infierno a estas alimañas:



Luego le hizo una llamada al mismísimo Felipe González que era amigo del soldado caído... 

Estas historias casi nunca me las creo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

*AHORA LOS 138 Javelin anti-tank
BELONG TO US *

__
_22.7K viewsMar 25 at 14:22_




Armando la Gorda dijo:


> Muchos de eso tubos ya estan en manos de los pro rusos del Donbass.
> Gracias europa por armar a los aliados de ...



... Putin.



CORRE CORRE COGE MAS QUE SON GRATIS

BROOOO BROOOOOM
Intel Slava Z

_*⚡*_All captured weapons and military equipment are being transferred to the LPR and DPR, 113 tanks





and 138 Javelin anti-tank systems have already been transferred, the Russian Defense Ministry reports

t.me/intelslava/23518

22.7K viewsMar 25 at 14:22


*YA VAN DOS VECES  *


​


----------



## Trajanillo (25 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Muchos vuelos de vigilancia electrónica y alerta temprana se ven ahí.



Habitualmente hay 1 y un stratotanker que abastece de combustible en el aire, hoy he localizado a 5 lo mismo hay más


----------



## Teuro (25 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Off topic
> 
> Lástima de nukes
> 
> ...



Nächste Folge:

Essen Insekten ist natürlich: Probier aus!


----------



## Plutarko (25 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Eres un artista del collage me gustaría saber a qué te dedicas



Yo tengo mis dudas si es una cuenta pagada o un trastornado que en el fondo es un genio. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Trajanillo (25 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Tiene 10 millones de reservistas listos para la guerra. Teniendo el poder economico de Europa y USA detras...
> Pueden formarse y armarse en eslovaquia, italia, alemania. Ya pasó en Pakistan en Afganistan
> Esta guerra cada hora que pasa desangra mas a Rusia.



10 millones de reservistas, 10 millones dice el gacho, jajaja en serio sois del club de la comedia todos.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (25 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> 10 millones de reservistas, 10 millones dice el gacho, jajaja en serio sois del club de la comedia todos.



Ha militarizado a la población civil, echa cuentas, son 45 millones de personas


----------



## Teuro (25 Mar 2022)

PutoNWO dijo:


> 140 páginas por día, @calopez este mes nos merecemos paga doble



Como sigamos de cháchara con lo que está ganando aquí va a poder llenar el depósito 2 veces por mes.


----------



## paconan (25 Mar 2022)

Novatek si va a poder vender en otras monedas?

*"Gazprom" pronto determinará los detalles de la transición para pagar el gas ruso en rublos*

En los próximos días, Gazprom determinará los aspectos relacionados con la transición al pago del gas ruso en rublos, esta información se comunicará a los compradores de combustible, dijo a los periodistas el portavoz de la presidencia rusa, Dmitry Peskov.

A pedido de Interfax para comentar sobre las declaraciones de los funcionarios de la UE sobre la imposibilidad de pagar en rublos el gas importado de la Federación Rusa, Peskov dijo: “Hay una instrucción a Gazprom del presidente de la Federación Rusa para aceptar el pago en rublos. “Habrá que hacer contactos, desarrollar un sistema claro y transparente, cómo se puede hacer técnica y logísticamente”.


"Esta información se llamará la atención de los compradores de los productos de Gazprom, y luego veremos", dijo Peskov, y agregó que "nosotros procedemos de las instrucciones actuales del jefe de Estado".

Cuando se le preguntó si la decisión de pagar en rublos se aplica al gas natural licuado, Peskov dijo: “El presidente no diferenció el gasoducto y el GNL de ninguna manera.

Peskov también señaló que NOVATEK "difícilmente podría haber recibido una orden directa". "Era una directiva para Gazprom. Gazprom es una empresa internacional, pero su principal propietario es el estado, por lo que se le dio esa directiva a Gazprom. El presidente no dijo nada sobre NOVATEK", dijo Peskov.

El 23 de marzo, se supo que el liderazgo de la Federación Rusa decidió transferir el pago de los suministros de gas ruso para exportar a países hostiles a rublos rusos .









"Газпром" скоро определит детали перехода на оплату газа РФ в рублях


"Газпром" в ближайшие дни определит аспекты, связанные с переходом на оплату российского газа в рублях, эта информация будет доведена до покупателей топлива, сказал журналистам пресс-секретарь президента РФ Дмитрий Песков.




www.interfax.ru





*TotalEnergies*, nueva denominación del grupo petrolero francés *Total,* anunció este jueves la compra de una participación del 10 % en *Arctic Transshipment*, filial de la rusa *Novatek* que operará dos terminales *gasísticas* en la costa del *Ártico.*


La compañía francesa controla el 19,4 % de Novatek y tiene una participación del 20 % en Yamal LNG, un proyecto gigante de extracción de gas en el Ártico que comenzó su explotación en diciembre de 2019 y que el pasado año produjo más de 18,8 millones de toneladas.

También es propietaria del 10 % de Arctic LNG 2, otro proyecto en construcción del que se debería empezar a extraer gas en 2023.






Total compra un 10 % de una filial de terminales gasísticas de Novatek – El Periodico de la Energía







elperiodicodelaenergia.com


----------



## Trajanillo (25 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Ha militarizado a la población civil, echa cuentas



Que no hombre que no pueden movilizar a esa cantidad de gente, ya solo por recursos o por armas, vas a dar 10 millones de armas? Venga no os flipeis... Ni China movilizaría 10 millones de chinos


----------



## coscorron (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Como si dependiera de mi, o de ti.



Debería depender de ambos pero la decisión ya se ha tomado y mucha gente lo va a pasar mal. De hecho ya lo esta pasando mal. Los amigos panchis de mi hijo se han pasado el invierno jugando al risk en casa y no había manera de echarles porque sus padres no pueden poner la calefacción. Ahora en primavera supongo que como se nos ocurra sacarles chorizo algún día para merendar tampoco nos los sacamos de encima porque en los mercados ya se ve que la gente directamente hay productos que no compran por ejemplo pescadilla que es de los pescados baratos ... Es así de sencillo pero ese "Vamos a pasar hambre de Biden ... " se traduce en eso y yo necesito entender muy bien cual es la razón porque yo no creo que esto sea para defender la democracia en ninguna parte y tiene más pinta de ser para defender a la Exxon, a Chevron y a otras empresas similares ... EEUU tenía gas y justo en el momento necesario y cuando ya empieza a tener la capacidad para exportar a mansalva ocurre esto. Nada es casualidad y tu perdida de nivel de vida tampoco lo va a ser. Vas a exportar tu calidad de vida a EEUU m3 a m3.


----------



## Dylan Leary (25 Mar 2022)

(Contextual… not precisely verbatim)…
29 days of the special operation later… We’ve achieved no strategic successes, only (some) operational successes…
And our opponent is able to successfully mobilize and counter-attack…
Of which Konoshenko does not (derogatory phrase) mention in his daily updates…
Thus, unfortunately, my most pessimistic prognosis is now true - a long, bloody quagmire that will be extremely dangerous for Russia.


----------



## orcblin (25 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Ha militarizado a la población civil, echa cuentas, son 45 millones de personas



buenas cuantas haces tu..
entre los que se han marchado estos 8 años, los que se han ido el último mes, los que viven en crimea, y también cuentas en esos 45 millones los que están combatiendo al lado de rusia...
pero nada 1000 millones, en total es otra cifra como cualquier otra


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Ha militarizado a la población civil, echa cuentas, son 45 millones de personas



Militarizar no significa que sean operativos militarmente…cosas de haber realizado la mili.


----------



## coscorron (25 Mar 2022)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> JAJAJAJA
> 
> Europa: Danos gas un 40% mas caro, y ademas te doy los datos de nuestros ciudadanos
> USA: Vale
> ...



Una vez que tus datos esten en un servidor americano olvidate de tenerlos ni medio controlados ... si seguis usando twitter y facebook y cosas así es que sois directamente gilipollas.


----------



## WN62 (25 Mar 2022)

Soldado ruso(?) habla con su abuela desde el frente:


----------



## Dylan Leary (25 Mar 2022)

-How long did you drive through Ukraine?
-3 days
-And in 3 days you lost 8 tanks from a company without engaging in combat?
-Yes
-How many kilometers did you drive?
-Approximately 120


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (25 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Eso no se lo creen ni ellos hartos de vodka
> 
> El ejército ruso actualizó el viernes sus pérdidas en Ucrania a 1.351 soldados, al tiempo que dijo que había evacuado a más de 400.000 civiles y condenó el suministro occidental de armas a Kiev.



parece una cifra razonable y en consonancia con el nivel de enfrentamiento y bajas observado
seguramente no incluye las bajas de las republicas del Dombas que llevan el esfuerzo mas duro en la zona este, que pueden ser unos 500 segun algunas estimaciones.
eso daría un total de unos 1900 muertos en 1 mes.
teniendo en cuenta que es ese periodo han destruido el mas de 2/3 de las fuerzas terrestres, mas del 80% de las fuerzas aéreas y de DA y casi el 100 de la fuerza naval, no parece excesivo
En todo caso parece que cada vez mas se destruye el mito de las armas milagro que iban a destruir a los rusos


----------



## Teuro (25 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> son fregonetas tasticas fuertemente armadas y lo sabes



Es un transformer.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (25 Mar 2022)

Yo creo que hay gente "en las altas esferas" que, visto lo visto, también debe dudar de si los rusos tienen los pepinos operativos...


----------



## vettonio (25 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 999272



Tu barrio lo vaporizará un pepino firmado por el monje y por Taras Bulba.

Os lo habéis ganado a pulso.


----------



## Teuro (25 Mar 2022)

aurariola dijo:


> Contaran con que el hambre llegara primero a africa y cientos de millones de africanos huyendo del hambre inmigraran a europa arrasandola asta los cimientos, seran el ejercito de choque.....



Las nukes de occidente son la inflación y las de Rusia millones de pobres sobre Europa. Hagamos lo que hagamos estamos acabados.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

_*❗*_Kharkov is shaken by powerful explosions
84.7K views07:07

_ 
_

Intel Slava Z​​
Alive, healthy and effectively demilitarizes the enemy.
78.0K views07:16​__​ 
​ 
Intel Slava Z


1:36


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (25 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Militarizar no significa que sean operativos militarmente…cosas de haber realizado la mili.



Por algo estan los SEAL y el SAS entrenandoles en Eslovaquia...


----------



## Teuro (25 Mar 2022)

En esto de "las primaveras árabes" el aleteo de una mariposa provocó un huracán: ¿Quién le iba a decir a Hosni Mubarak, el todopoderoso dictador egipcio, que el hecho de que los gendarmes tunecinos rompieran el tenderete de un mantero y este en su desesperación se quemara a lo bonzo le iba a costar la presidencia?.


----------



## Bartleby (25 Mar 2022)

Alguien más que piense que Kim Jong-Un es un troll, que se está partiendo la caja descojonándose de todo el mundo???


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

_*❗*_Kharkov is shaken by powerful explosions
84.7K views07:07

_ 
_

Intel Slava Z



Alive, healthy and effectively demilitarizes the enemy.
78.0K views07:16

__

paco dimitris buscandob buenos javelin que desmilitarizar e incautar a tope

gracias OCCIDENTE

mira alli veo unos buenisimos corre corre 







PAPO PEPE EN SUS SUPRE FRAGONETOS A RECOGER LAS OFRENDAS OCCIDENTALES 

BRUM BRUM BRUUUM 






__
​ 
Intel Slava Z

1:36


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (25 Mar 2022)

Por cierto a este paso Rusia va a superar a Occidente como principal suministrador del esfuerzo belico ucraniano


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Yo creo que hay gente "en las altas esferas" que, visto lo visto, también debe dudar de si los rusos tienen los pepinos operativos...



Claro que los tienen operativos, por eso los militares USA quieren contactar con los militares rusos…pero no les cogen el teléfono. Cosas del nivel de alerta…


----------



## paconan (25 Mar 2022)

Como la opción 2 parece que se estanca y no va como quisieran
vamos a por la opción 1

*Rusia se centrará en la región de Donbass: agencia de noticias rusa Interfax*
*Rusia* se centrará en lo que llama la "liberación" completa de la región *ucraniana* de *Donbas* y no descarta la posibilidad de asaltar ciudades ucranianas bloqueadas, según la agencia de noticias rusa Interfax, citando al ministerio de defensa y al ejército.
El Ministerio de Defensa dijo que Rusia había estado considerando dos opciones para su llamada “operación especial” en Ucrania: una únicamente dentro de las autoproclamadas repúblicas separatistas en Donbas y la otra en todo el territorio de Ucrania , informó Interfax.









UK sanctions 65 more individuals and entities – as it happened


Russia says first phase of invasion ‘generally’ complete and it will now focus on the so-called ‘liberation’ of eastern region




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Teuro (25 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Vamos a asistir a cosas nunca vistas en las próximas semanas meses. Esta es una WWIII multiforme y sin frentes ni enemigos claros en que naciones lucharán cada una por su lado por su propia supervivencia. Y dada la ineptitud de los que gobiernan y la ausencia total de materia gris en la toma de decisiones no veo cómo se podría evitar lo peor.
> Los Estados fuertes con gobernantes fuertes sobrevivirán. Los demás...



Las guerras son sobre todo económicas. El primero que quiebre capitula. Ya lo dijo Napoleón, que para ganar una guerra hacían falta 3 cosas: Dinero, dinero y dinero.


----------



## HDR (25 Mar 2022)

¿Dónde están los titulares de _"Mariúpol ha caído"_? Los medios otaneros informan al detalle si un camión de transporte ruso es alcanzado por un dron. En cambio, si Rusia toma toda una ciudad de 600 mil habitantes, ni una palabra.

Vivir de la mentira es la característica principal del perdedor. Qué penilla dais, otanitos.


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Luego le hizo una llamada al mismísimo Felipe González que era amigo del soldado caído...
> 
> Estas historias casi nunca me las creo.



Su opinión es irrelevante, si ha estado en el hilo de Siria, verá que estas atrocidades eran comunes entre sus amigos los rebanacuellos.


----------



## Burbujístico (25 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *==>> El mundo se enfrenta a un SHOCK DEL PETRÓLEO que no tiene comparación en la Historia*



Has visto la rueda de premsa de Von der Leyen y el senil useño? Peor que un funeral, Úrsula tenía muy mala cara. Algo no va bien.

Enviat des del meu POCOPHONE F1 usant Tapatalk


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Como la opción 2 parece que se estanca y no va como quisieran
> vamos a por la opción 1
> 
> *Rusia se centrará en la región de Donbass: agencia de noticias rusa Interfax*
> ...



Tu bilis me nutre, pacopollas.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (25 Mar 2022)

*Lavrov dice que Occidente busca destruir Rusia*

El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergei Lavrov, acusó a Occidente de librar una “guerra híbrida, una guerra total” mediante sanciones contra su país. Los líderes europeos quieren “destruir, estrangular la economía rusa y Rusia en su conjunto”, dijo Lavrov en una reunión del Fondo de Diplomacia Pública de Gorchakov en Moscú el viernes.

Rusia no tiene intención de estar aislada y tiene “muchos amigos, aliados, socios en el mundo” con los que seguirá trabajando, dijo Lavrov.


----------



## Plutarko (25 Mar 2022)

HDR dijo:


> ¿Dónde están los titulares de _"Mariúpol ha caído"_? Los medios otaneros informan al detalle si un camión de transporte ruso es alcanzado por un dron. En cambio, si Rusia toma toda una ciudad de 600 mil habitantes, ni una palabra.
> 
> Vivir de la mentira es la característica principal del perdedor. Qué penilla dais, otanitos.



Aquí todos estamos informados por mentiras y medias verdades.
Simplemente disfrute del "espectáculo" y prepárese por si le toca defender lo que de verdad importa, sea quien sea el enemigo. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Por algo estan los SEAL y el SAS entrenandoles en Eslovaquia...



Pues deben mejorar, no resisten nada…solo saben llorar en los vídeos de las fosas marianas, sobre todo los SAS.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (25 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Como la opción 2 parece que se estanca y no va como quisieran
> vamos a por la opción 1
> 
> *Rusia se centrará en la región de Donbass: agencia de noticias rusa Interfax*
> ...



Dentro de poco la opción 3, lo que quede del ejercito ruso (no se si llamarlo ejercito) se replegarán victoriosos y en orden, con las banderas androjosas hacia sus cuarteles, tras ceder Crimea y el Donbass a Ucrania, pero muy victorioso todo.

Por cierto, no estan los Spetnatz ni la VDV para echar cohetes


----------



## bakunin2020 (25 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pues como sea un fallo estructural quiebra Boeing poruqe solo le faltaba que los 737NG envejezcan mal. El caso es que los estándares de seguridad aérea chinos son muy elevados y aus compañías aéreas están sujetas a muchas normativas especiales. O es derribo o es un fallo estructural grave



La otra posibilidad es que a los 737 que vendieron a China les hayan instalado una versión beta del AnyDesk y le hayan pasado la clave y un joystick a Hillary Clinton.


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Debería depender de ambos pero la decisión ya se ha tomado y mucha gente lo va a pasar mal. De hecho ya lo esta pasando mal. Los amigos panchis de mi hijo se han pasado el invierno jugando al risk en casa y no había manera de echarles porque sus padres no pueden poner la calefacción. Ahora en primavera supongo que como se nos ocurra sacarles chorizo algún día para merendar tampoco nos los sacamos de encima porque en los mercados ya se ve que la gente directamente hay productos que no compran por ejemplo pescadilla que es de los pescados baratos.



Vaya papeleta.
Los vas a tener comiendo allí en breve, te pedirán que si no te importa que se queden, que están liados con... (lo que sea)
Y no precisamente la merienda.



> Es así de sencillo pero ese "Vamos a pasar hambre de Biden ... " se traduce en eso *y yo necesito entender muy bien cual es la razón porque yo no creo que esto sea para defender la democracia en ninguna parte* y tiene más pinta de ser para defender a la Exxon, a Chevron y a otras empresas similares



Tu mismo te estás respondiendo.
Esto no va de la democracia, va de los intereses económicos.
En política no hay valores, solo intereses.



> EEUU tenía gas y justo en el momento necesario y cuando ya empieza a tener la capacidad para exportar a mansalva ocurre esto. Nada es casualidad y tu perdida de nivel de vida tampoco lo va a ser. Vas a exportar tu calidad de vida a EEUU m3 a m3.



Si, lo he mencionado en más de una ocasión.
EEUU matará de hambre al resto del planeta, si puede, para mantener, no la democracia    , sino la libertad de poder consumir sin freno y sin fin.

Vamos a morir de hambre para que un obeso ignorante pueda llevar una tanqueta SUV, ir al McPolla a por mierda ultraprocesada, y sentirse un machote, porque la polla hace décadas que ni se la ve, ni se le levanta.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (25 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Pues deben mejorar, no resisten nada…solo saben llorar en los vídeos de las fosas marianas, sobre todo los SAS.



Con que les enseñen a apostarse a las ventanas y a disparar a todo ruso que vean y a como lanzar un antitanque, será mas que suficiente.


----------



## Plutarko (25 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Conozco algún ruso viviendo por ahí y sinceramente no me extraña nada lo que veo.


Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## amcxxl (25 Mar 2022)

Calle Karl Liebknecht, 65 en Mariupol.


En el pueblo de Kalinovka, distrito de Fastovsky, región de Kiev, después del bombardeo de ayer, un depósito de petróleo continúa ardiendo. 


Anoche Jarkov.


Una marcha patriótica tuvo lugar en Odessa.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Con que les enseñen a apostarse a las ventanas y a disparar a todo ruso que vean y a como lanzar un antitanque, será mas que suficiente.



No creo, tiran a dar y se retiran diciendo tonterías…ver como despellejan a tus compañeros de aventuras te espabila bastante…








Soldado británico deserta por aburrimiento y se fue a Ucrania | HISPANTV


Un soldado de un cuerpo élite británico deserta y se va a Ucrania, pero regresa al Reino Unido por temor a las consecuencias de abandonar su puesto.




www.hispantv.com


----------



## Gonzalor (25 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Tu barrio lo vaporizará un pepino firmado por el monje y por Taras Bulba.
> 
> Os lo habéis ganado a pulso.



Somos así de valientes


----------



## visaman (25 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Yo lo que estoy viendo es que ahora mismo hay una lucha en Occidente por entrar a saco en Ucrania y que debe haber algún contrapoder cono dos dedos de frente que lo está impidiendo porque sabe que es el final. Creo que los halcones piensan que en caso de guerra nuclear no les iba a afectar a los EEUU y las palomas piensan que como se líe no lo cuenta nadie.



nosotros si no mandasen los que mandan tambien tenemos una baza ganadora que es el telurio sin e no se hace un microchip somos los mayores productores mundiales, si nos plantamos y exigimos su pago en Doblones o sueldos de HORO se iban a enterar


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (25 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No creo, tiran a dar y se retiran diciendo tonterías…ver como despellejan a tus compañeros de aventuras te espabila bastante…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te lo vuelvo a repetir, ocupar una ciudad de gran tamaño, con toda la población cabreada, armada por occidente y entrenada un minimo, que con un cohete mandan a toda una escuadra de elite rusa en un APC a tomar por culo, ya os lo enseñaron en Afganistan


----------



## Burbujístico (25 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *URGENTE---> NUEVO ACUERDO: EEUU SUMINISTRARÁ MÁS GAS A LA UE*



Eso no soluciona nada, y encima mucho más cara que el ruso, competitividad europea que se va al guano:


Jaque mate de Putin:


Enviat des del meu POCOPHONE F1 usant Tapatalk


----------



## visaman (25 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No creo, tiran a dar y se retiran diciendo tonterías…ver como despellejan a tus compañeros de aventuras te espabila bastante…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



premio forrrest gump de tonto es quien hace tonterias


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Te lo vuelvo a repetir, ocupar una ciudad de gran tamaño, con toda la población cabreada, armada por occidente y entrenada un minimo, que con un cohete mandan a toda una escuadra de elite rusa en un APC a tomar por culo, ya os lo enseñaron en Afganistan



Je,je,je…el método checheno o sirio espabila bastante ciertas tonterías…y Putin puede ser muy cruel…hasta los del SAS salen corriendo…


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (25 Mar 2022)

Cambiad centros educativos por hospitales y parece que están hablando de Siria


----------



## El_Suave (25 Mar 2022)

USA ha funcionado como el planeta Marte de Europa desde que la nave "Mayflower" llegara al lugar.

Ya dije que USA es Europa deslocalizada, y que Europa, sobre todo la Europa calvinista, no es víctima inocente.


----------



## alnitak (25 Mar 2022)

| *URGENTE: La cotización del euro en la Bolsa de Moscú cae por debajo de los 100 rublos por primera vez desde el 28 de febrero. El dólar baja a 93 rublos.*

*EL RUBLO NO PARA DE SUBIR !!!

LA ECONOMIA EUROPA Y USA SE HUNDE*


----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> USA ha funcionado como el planeta Marte de Europa desde que la nave "Mayflower" llegara al lugar.



Ahora ya no, claro, pero hasta el siglo XIX, cuando los yankis querían hablar de otro sitio que no fuera EEUU, hablaban de *"over there"*

Literalmente *"por ahí"*

Igual les da que esté a 6000 o a 6 millones de kilómetros.


----------



## kelden (25 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Eso no se lo creen ni ellos hartos de vodka
> 
> El ejército ruso actualizó el viernes sus pérdidas en Ucrania a 1.351 soldados, al tiempo que dijo que había evacuado a más de 400.000 civiles y condenó el suministro occidental de armas a Kiev.



A mi si me parece razonable. Viendo lo que destruyen unos (tanques y camiones sueltos a pequeños destacamentos en movimiento) y otros (cuarteles enteros, almacenes de combustible, almacenes de armas, etc...etc... de dos en dos) si me parece razonable la proporción 1:10. 1 muerto ruso por cada 10 ukros.

Coño .... no tienes más que ver los bombardeos: cada vez que los rusos ponen en marcha la artillería es el puto infierno en la tierra. Por no hablar de los misilazos. Hay cientos de videos. Qué se ve de los ukros ....? algún cañón suelto o en parejas por el campo disparando a algo y escapando a toda leche para evitar la contrabatería ....

Ojo ... te hablo a la vista de lo que están destruyendo unos y otros. A lo mejor los ukros matan por telepatía y eso, claro, no lo vemos.


----------



## Mort Cinder (25 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Y lo que no entiende es que haya gilipollas que en lugar de estar pidiendo soluciones para sus vidas esten pidiendo que sus gobiernos les hagan pasar más hambre y más frio. Como sociedad hemos perdido el norte total y absolutamente. Si hay un sólo bobo que se cree que a la UE o EEUU les interesa para algo la democracia en Ucrania después de que han sostenido y apoyado todo tipo de regimenes no democráticos a lo largo de todo el mundo sin ningún tipo de problema y a día de hoy lo siguen haciendo sin ningún problema y cuando les interesa o les viene bien ... Porque yo tengo clarísimo que a Putin los misiles a tres o a cuatro kilómetros de Moscu le importan poco pero lo que se juega es la posición de Rusia en el mundo y es un páis al que quieren doblegar en el provecho de unos cuantos.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Vivo en Alemania. Comentando la situación con un amigo, estudió conmigo en colegio de pago y en la universidad, un hingeniero él también, me dice que hay que cortar TODO, que ni gas, ni petróleo, ni hostias. Que hay que frenar a Putin como sea, que le da igual pasar frio (invierno alemán, cagaos), que ya se las arreglará para hacerse los 50km diarios ida y vuelta al curro. Cuando intento llegar al fondo de sus motivos, me reconoce que es que le tiene miedo al Enano Ruso, miedo a que siga y lo invada a él … la hostiaaaa


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Mar 2022)

Poco a poco, los juguetes de las nuevas guerras van imponiendo su ley…


----------



## visaman (25 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Eres un artista del collage me gustaría saber a qué te dedicas



es risto mejide creo


----------



## lasoziedad (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Es obvio que eso no va a seguir así.
> 
> Los precios subirán y la gente se empezará a poner mantas en vez de encender la calefacción. Y posiblemente gastarán mucha menos agua caliente.
> El clásico "¡¡ CIERRA YA LA PUTA DUCHA, QUE CUESTA UN DINERAL !!" que hace tiempo no escucho.
> ...



Total que al final, como decía Botín, con bajar la calefacción asunto arreglado.
Tenemos que volver a explicar otra vez que el gas se usa para muchas mas cosas que para la calefacción?

O es que es viernes y estas en plan flowerpower to guapo?


----------



## Teuro (25 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En el Financial Times han dicho que si se reemplaza el petróleo ruso por otros, el barril se puede ir este año a 250 dólares. Con el gas sería tres cuartas partes de lo mismo. No serían capaces de sustituirlo, y para colmo el gas licuado es menos eficiente que el ruso. En ambos casos es pagar más por menos. Y eso sin entrar en cuestiones como la baja calidad del petróleo venezolano, lo que encarece aún más el precio de los combustibles.
> 
> Creo que no hace falta mencionar las consecuencias de esa subida, tú lo has dicho.



¿Sabes la consecuencias? Es muy sencillo: Reducción de la huella de carbono. No se de qué se extraña, llevan predicando que esto iba a ocurrir desde hace 20 años.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (25 Mar 2022)

Columna militar rusa moviéndose de Antonivka a Jersón


----------



## Burbujo II (25 Mar 2022)

*PRAVDA: "RUSIA SE ENCAMINA A LA ANEXIÓN DE UCRANIA"*


----------



## paconan (25 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A mi si me parece razonable. Viendo lo que destruyen unos (tanques y camiones sueltos a pequeños destacamentos en movimiento) y otros (cuarteles enteros de dos en dos) si me parece razonable la proporción 1:10. 1 muerto ruso por cada 10 ukros.
> 
> Ojo ... te hablo a la vista de lo que están destruyendo unos y otros. A lo mejor los ukros matan por telepatía y eso, claro, no lo vemos.



A claro es que esto fue un error tipográfico
El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa refuta la información del Estado Mayor de Ucrania sobre las supuestas pérdidas a gran escala de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en Ucrania. Según el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, durante la operación especial en Ucrania, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas perdieron 9861 personas muertas, 16153 personas resultaron heridas.

Читайте на WWW.KP.RU: Минобороны сообщило, что российские войска завершают разгром националистического батальона «Донбасс»








Минобороны сообщило, что российские войска завершают разгром националистического батальона «Донбасс»


В российском Минобороны заявили, что войска завершают разгром украинского националистического батальона




web.archive.org


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (25 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 999392
> 
> Cambiad centros educativos por hospitales y parece que están hablando de Siria


----------



## lasoziedad (25 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Hay que enviar al infierno a estas alimañas:



Como hicieron los ingleses en las malvinas pero con smartphones


----------



## Burbujo II (25 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *PRAVDA: "RUSIA SE ENCAMINA A LA ANEXIÓN DE UCRANIA"*



Declaración oficial de Maria Zajárova, Directora del Departamento de Información y Prensa del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de la Federación de Rusia (portavoz oficial del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de la Federación Rusa).


----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Total que al final, como decía Botín, con bajar la calefacción asunto arreglado.
> Tenemos que volver a explicar otra vez que el gas se usa para muchas mas cosas que para la calefacción?



No, no hace falta que me lo expliques.

No estoy de acuerdo con la política que se está siguiendo.

El NordStream2 hubiera sido lo mejor para todos, menos para EEUU.

Pero vamos a ver reducciones en el consumo de gas para TODO lo que se use.

*ESO ES ASÍ.*

Que os quede claro, los tiempos de bonanza se han terminado para los europeos, y eso que desde 2008 las cosas ya no han vuelto a ser como antes.

Vamos a vivir una de dos, o la madre de todas la guerras, o una reducción de nuestro nivel de vida muy considerable, y volver a los 70, 80 o incluso a los 50 con las cartillas de racionamiento.

Ya me gustaría a mi equivocarme, estoy HASTA LOS COJONES de vivir en una crisis permanente.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

DIRECTORS CUT


​


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (25 Mar 2022)

BestKorea ha probado un nuevo misil estratégico y de paso ha amenazado de forma directa a EEUU.









Corea del Norte confirma el lanzamiento del misil más potente de su historia, ‘el monstruo’ Hwasong-17


El proyectil alcanzó una altura máxima de 6.248,5 kilómetros y una distancia de 1.090 kilómetros, según Pyongyang




elpais.com


----------



## Salamandra (25 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Yo lo que estoy viendo es que ahora mismo hay una lucha en Occidente por entrar a saco en Ucrania y que debe haber algún contrapoder cono dos dedos de frente que lo está impidiendo porque sabe que es el final. Creo que los halcones piensan que en caso de guerra nuclear no les iba a afectar a los EEUU y las palomas piensan que como se líe no lo cuenta nadie.



Bueno en el fondo de lo que dices estamos de acuerdo. Pero yo soy más de marejadas profundas que mueven muchos dedos ya esbozados en este foro para los veteranos.

Digamos que el tema es, parafraseando una frese que se usado muchos en este hilo para otras cosas, "multipolar".

¿Y eso que es ?. Desde luego multifacético:

Pues con muchos factores, con muchas cosas que callar, con muchos actores que pueden ser callados, con muchos intereses sobornables y sobornados...con muchos muchos desde donde se ve. Donde no se ve me da la sensación que además se multiplican.

¿Corolario?. Date por "fastidiado". Las comillas merecen epítetos más fuertes.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

*BROOOOTAL : ENTER AMADO LIDER : KOREA DEL NORTE SACA UN VIDEO EPIC GAMING ROLLITO ELON MUSK DE SU HWASONG 17*





__





BROOOOTAL : ENTER AMADO LIDER : KOREA DEL NORTE SACA UN VIDEO EPIC GAMING ROLLITO ELON MUSK DE SU HWASONG 17


BROOOOTAL : ENTER AMADO LIDER : KOREA DEL NORTE SACA UN VIDEO EPIC GAMING ROLLITO ELON MUSK DE SU HWASONG 17 https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/brooootal-enter-amado-lider-korea-del-norte-saca-un-video-gaming-rollito-elon-musk-de-su-hwasong-17.1731840/ BOOOM




www.burbuja.info





*BOOOM*


​


----------



## Burbujo II (25 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Declaración oficial de Maria Zajárova, Directora del Departamento de Información y Prensa del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de la Federación de Rusia (portavoz oficial del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de la Federación Rusa).



*"La principal oportunidad para la existencia de Ucrania dentro de sus propias fronteras, la Ucrania soberana, la Ucrania independiente, ya la han perdido ", dijo en una sesión informativa el jueves 24 de marzo. *


----------



## ourensanoparavercing (25 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Tiene 10 millones de reservistas listos para la guerra. Teniendo el poder economico de Europa y USA detras...
> Pueden formarse y armarse en eslovaquia, italia, alemania. Ya pasó en Pakistan en Afganistan
> Esta guerra cada hora que pasa desangra mas a Rusia.



Con que descaro se declara ya que los ucranianos son los nuevos proxies de carne de cañón de la OTAN, A los que hay que armar para desangrar al enemigo.
Como en Irak, Siria, Afganistán, etc, mandados a morir mientras la prensa nos vende la caridad y solidaridad de Occidente.
Los veremos saltar de las ruedas de aviones?
HDLGP


----------



## paconan (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Ya me gustaría a mi equivocarme, estoy HASTA LOS COJONES de vivir en una crisis permanente.



y de vivir tiempos interesantes


----------



## kelden (25 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> A claro es que esto fue un error tipográfico
> El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa refuta la información del Estado Mayor de Ucrania sobre las supuestas pérdidas a gran escala de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en Ucrania. Según el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, durante la operación especial en Ucrania, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas perdieron 9861 personas muertas, 16153 personas resultaron heridas.
> 
> Читайте на WWW.KP.RU: Минобороны сообщило, что российские войска завершают разгром националистического батальона «Донбасс»
> ...



Pues ahí no sale nada de los 9.000


----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> y de vivir tiempos interesantes



Putas maldiciones de los chinos, macho.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Mar 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Vivo en Alemania. Comentando la situación con un amigo, estudió conmigo en colegio de pago y en la universidad, un hingeniero él también, me dice que hay que cortar TODO, que ni gas, ni petróleo, ni hostias ...



obvio, es lo que hay que hacer, los alemanes han estado tonteando con este criminal pero la invasión de Ucrania lo cambia todo.
En Alemania, por lo que leo, la gente de a pié está bastante avergonzada y cabreada porque los medios están sacando todos los lazos y líos de los políticos alemanes con Rusia, no sólo hablamos del mafioso sociata de Gerhard Schröder


----------



## Homero+10 (25 Mar 2022)

Hay gente normal y hay lumbreras


----------



## kelden (25 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> ¿Sabes la consecuencias? Es muy sencillo: Reducción de la huella de carbono. No se de qué se extraña, llevan predicando que esto iba a ocurrir desde hace 20 años.



La reducción de la huella de carbono es posible si el mundo entero, en su conjunto, tira p'al mismo sitio. En el mundo que viene, partido en dos bloques, vamos a seguir quemando petróleo como si no hubiera mañana. Nadie va a renunciar la ventaja competitiva del combustible fósil. Voy a dejar yo de quemar para que esos otros sigan a su bola quemando hasta carbón si te descuidas? No, no .... que le den por culo al planeta ....


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (25 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> DIRECTORS CUT
> 
> 
> ​



@calopez en su estilo.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Debería depender de ambos pero la decisión ya se ha tomado y mucha gente lo va a pasar mal. De hecho ya lo esta pasando mal. Los amigos panchis de mi hijo se han pasado el invierno jugando al risk en casa y no había manera de echarles porque sus padres no pueden poner la calefacción. Ahora en primavera supongo que como se nos ocurra sacarles chorizo algún día para merendar tampoco nos los sacamos de encima porque en los mercados ya se ve que la gente directamente hay productos que no compran por ejemplo pescadilla que es de los pescados baratos ... Es así de sencillo pero ese "Vamos a pasar hambre de Biden ... " se traduce en eso y yo necesito entender muy bien cual es la razón porque yo no creo que esto sea para defender la democracia en ninguna parte y tiene más pinta de ser para defender a la Exxon, a Chevron y a otras empresas similares ... EEUU tenía gas y justo en el momento necesario y cuando ya empieza a tener la capacidad para exportar a mansalva ocurre esto. Nada es casualidad y tu perdida de nivel de vida tampoco lo va a ser. Vas a exportar tu calidad de vida a EEUU m3 a m3.






Hay que ser cerdo asqueroso para echarle la culpa a Biden.



No te equivoques, esos niños y el resto de la Humanidad recordarán esta Crisis como la Crisis que provocó Rusia, y el nombre de Rusia será pisoteado por muchos años.


Déjate de trilerismos.


Al Fuhrer lo que es del Fuhrer.

Hasta un niño panchito lo va a entender.


----------



## visaman (25 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Pues deben mejorar, no resisten nada…solo saben llorar en los vídeos de las fosas marianas, sobre todo los SAS.



y si los rusos han aprovechado el ir despacio para consolidar depositos logisticos de cara a invadir europa


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Mar 2022)

*Informe del Ministerio de Defensa ruso sobre los resultados provisionales de la operación militar especial en Ucrania*

▪ Desde el 24 de febrero de 2022, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han lanzado una operación militar especial en Ucrania. La operación militar especial se está llevando a cabo estrictamente de acuerdo con el plan aprobado. 

▪ La prioridad incondicional de las acciones de las fuerzas armadas rusas durante la operación es evitar víctimas civiles innecesarias. Las armas de alta precisión se utilizan de forma selectiva y precisa para destruir la infraestructura militar de Ucrania, el equipo y el armamento, los depósitos de munición y los activos materiales de las tropas.

Desde los primeros días de la operación, a la hora de planificar cualquier acción, se ha prestado especial atención a la preservación de las infraestructuras civiles y de los civiles en Ucrania.

▪ Antes del inicio de la operación, se interceptó un telegrama cifrado secreto de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania. Se trata de una orden secreta del coronel general Balan, comandante de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania, fechada el 22 de enero de 2022.

El documento estaba dirigido a los jefes de los departamentos territoriales del norte de Kiev, del sur de Odessa y del oeste de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania. Se detalló un plan de preparación de uno de los grupos de ataque para operaciones ofensivas en la llamada zona de "operación de fuerzas combinadas" en Donbás.

La Guardia Nacional había recibido instrucciones de completar todas las medidas de preparación para el combate antes del 28 de febrero para en marzo de 2022 empezar a realizar tareas de combate como parte de la "operación de fuerzas combinadas" ucranianas en Donbás.

▪ Ya desde febrero de 2022, las fuerzas ucranianas habían multiplicado sus bombardeos en Donbás con armas de artillería de gran calibre prohibidas. 

Con el telón de fondo de sus falsas declaraciones sobre el deseo de paz, Kiev había puesto en marcha los preparativos de artillería a gran escala para una ofensiva de una fuerza de ataque al este de Ucrania con el apoyo de sistemas aéreos y de misiles.

▪ Una operación militar especial lanzada por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas el 24 de febrero frustró una ofensiva a gran escala de las fuerzas de asalto ucranianas contra las repúblicas populares de Luhansk y Donetsk, no controladas por Kiev. 

Esto permitió salvar a decenas, si no a cientos de miles, de civiles en Donbás, a los que el régimen de Kiev había estado disparando metódicamente con artillería de gran calibre y propulsada por cohetes durante los últimos ocho años, haciendo que ancianos, mujeres y niños se refugiaran en los sótanos.


▪ Desde el inicio de la operación, la supremacía aérea se ganó durante los dos primeros días. Las tropas rusas han bloqueado Kiev, Kharkiv, Chernihiv, Sumy y Mykolayiv, mientras que la región de Kherson y gran parte de Zaporizhzhia están bajo control total.

▪ La presencia de las tropas rusas en la zona de las ciudades bloqueadas de Ucrania frena a las fuerzas de Kiev y le impide reforzar su agrupación en Donbás hasta que el ejército ruso libere por completo los territorios de la DNR y la LNR.

A medida que los grupos individuales completen sus tareas, que se están llevando a cabo con éxito, las fuerzas y los recursos se concentrarán en lo principal: la liberación completa de Donbás.

▪La fuerza aérea y el sistema de defensa aérea ucranianos han sido destruidos casi por completo y la marina del país ha dejado de existir. Los 16 principales aeródromos militares desde los que la aviación ucraniana realizaba misiones de combate fueron destruidos y 39 arsenales en los que se almacenaba hasta el 70% de todo el material militar ucraniano fueron destruidos. Al ejército ucraniano no le quedan reservas organizadas.

▪Las pérdidas de las tropas ucranianas están compuestas por fuerzas movilizadas y de defensa territorial con un entrenamiento inadecuado, lo que aumenta el riesgo de sufrir grandes pérdidas. A lo largo del mes, las pérdidas de tropas ucranianas ascendieron a unas 30.000, incluyendo más de 14.000 muertos y 16.000 heridos.

▪De los 2.416 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate del ejército ucraniano hasta el 24 de febrero, 1.587 han sido destruidos. De 152 aviones militares, 112 fueron destruidos, de 149 helicópteros, 75, de 36 drones Bayraktar TB2, 35, de 180 S-300 y Buk M1, 148, de 300 radares de diversos fines, 117.

▪El ejército ruso responderá inmediatamente a consecuencia a los intentos de cerrar el espacio aéreo sobre Ucrania.

▪Hay 127 puentes destruidos en la zona de los combates en Ucrania, todos volados por los nacionalistas ucranianos para frenar la ofensiva.

▪ Rusia apenas ha comenzado a imponer medidas de represalia contra las sanciones occidentales.


Como los dirigentes ucranianos han convertido el país en un refugio para 6.595 mercenarios y terroristas extranjeros de 62 estados, no están sujetos a las reglas de la guerra y serán destruidos sin piedad.

El número de mercenarios extranjeros en Ucrania ha disminuido gracias a los ataques de alta precisión contra sus bases y campos de entrenamiento. En siete días no ha llegado a Ucrania ni un solo mercenario extranjero, al contrario, se ha producido una salida.

Más de 200 mercenarios extranjeros murieron y más de 400 resultaron heridos en Starichi y en el campo de entrenamiento de Yavoriv (Ucrania) el 13 de marzo.

▪ El número de combatientes nacionalistas en Mariupol superaba los 7.000.

▪ En general, se han alcanzado los principales objetivos de la primera fase de la operación. Las capacidades de combate de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas se han reducido considerablemente, lo que permite concentrar los principales esfuerzos en la consecución del objetivo principal: la liberación de Donbás.

▪ En ocho años, las fuerzas ucranianas habían preparado una franja de defensa profundamente densa y bien diseñada en el Donbás, consistente en un sistema de estructuras monolíticas de hormigón.

Para minimizar las pérdidas militares en Rusia, la LNR y la DNR, la acción ofensiva va precedida de un fuerte bombardeo de las fortalezas y reservas del enemigo.

La agrupación ucraniana en Donbass ha perdido 16.000 de sus 59.000 efectivos -el 26% de su fuerza- desde el inicio de la operación, de los cuales más de 7.000 fueron pérdidas irrecuperables.

La reposición de las pérdidas de tropas ucranianas se ve impedida por el aislamiento de la agrupación de tropas en el Donbass.

▪ El LNR ha liberado el 93% del territorio de la república, el DNR el 54%, y los combates continúan por Mariupol.

▪ El suministro de misiles y municiones, combustible y alimentos a las tropas ucranianas se ha detenido casi por completo.

▪ Ha habido bajas entre los militares rusos durante la operación militar especial. 

A día de hoy, 1.351 militares han muerto y 3.825 han resultado heridos.

▪ Hay muchos llamamientos de rusos que desean participar en la operación en Ucrania, más de 23.000 extranjeros de 37 países han expresado su disposición a luchar del lado de las repúblicas populares.

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha ofrecido a los dirigentes de la LNR y la DNR que acepten esta ayuda, pero ellos han dicho que defenderán su tierra por sí mismos. Tienen suficientes fuerzas y medios.

▪ Todas las armas y equipos militares incautados por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas durante la operación especial, incluidos los de fabricación extranjera, están siendo entregados a la LNR y la DNR.

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas seguirán llevando a cabo operaciones especiales en Ucrania hasta que se completen las tareas establecidas por Putin.


----------



## Impresionante (25 Mar 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Hay gente normal y hay lumbreras



No me lo creo, no puede ser


----------



## amcxxl (25 Mar 2022)

Desnazificación de Ucrania 
Otra placa conmemorativa dedicada al terrorista ucraniano ha sido destruida.


En la ciudad rusa de Kharkov. El ejército ruso se deshizo de otro terry Bandera: Maxim Koksharov. Koksharov en el pasado fue comandante de pelotón del batallón nazi "Kharkov-1", jefe de policía en la ciudad de Shchastya. 


Calibre" llegó a una nueva base de mercenarios en Dnepropetrovsk. 
Así lo anunció el jefe de la Administración Estatal Regional de Dnepropetrovsk.


El jefe de la República de Chechenia, Ramzan Kadyrov, publicó imágenes del presunto uso de munición de fósforo por parte de las fuerzas de seguridad ucranianas. 


 Los nacionalistas ucranianos en Mariupol expulsaron a la población local a la calle y ocuparon sus apartamentos, donde establecieron posiciones de combate. Los civiles han visto el uso de armas estadounidenses desde sus hogares.


----------



## Roedr (25 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Como hicieron los ingleses en las malvinas pero con smartphones



Por Dios, cuanta vileza, uno no deja de asombrarse de la maldad de algunos. Espero que pillen a este hijo de Satanás.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Vivo en Alemania. Comentando la situación con un amigo, estudió conmigo en colegio de pago y en la universidad, un hingeniero él también, me dice que hay que cortar TODO, que ni gas, ni petróleo, ni hostias. Que hay que frenar a Putin como sea, que le da igual pasar frio (invierno alemán, cagaos), que ya se las arreglará para hacerse los 50km diarios ida y vuelta al curro. Cuando intento llegar al fondo de sus motivos, me reconoce que es que le tiene miedo al Enano Ruso, miedo a que siga y lo invada a él … la hostiaaaa



Un alemán puede tolerar ingresar un 20 % menos.

Un ruso no puede asumir un 60 % menos.


Taluec.


----------



## pemebe (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Esto es muy serio.
> 
> La baza de Putin del gas puede que no funcione.
> 
> ...



Hablamos de 50.000 millones de metros cubicos de gas que hay que transportar por mar.

El buque de GNL más grande del mundo puede transportar 266.000 metros cubicos de gas.

Estamos hablando de 187.969 viajes de EEUU a Europa (que tardaria al menos un mes entre ida y vuelta).

Es decir, suponiendo que todos los barcos de GNL fueran como el más grande, EEUU necesitaria 15664 barcos de GNL sin parar.

Si me he equivocado en las cuentas que alguien me lo diga.

PD; Solo el Nord Stream 2 podrría bombear esos 50bcm a Alemania.


----------



## Harman (25 Mar 2022)

Pues bien, Kiev ha admitido abiertamente que la caza de los ficticios DRG rusos y la entrega de armas a los patriotas que antes habían jugado demasiado a Stalker conlleva la muerte de civiles.
Algunos dispararon a un niño de doce años, Daniel, e hirieron a su vecino.
Otros dispararon contra una ambulancia.

t.me/boris_rozhin/36364


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Por cierto a este paso Rusia va a superar a Occidente como principal suministrador del esfuerzo belico ucraniano





Héroes.


----------



## kelden (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Hay que ser cerdo asqueroso para echarle la culpa a Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya lodecía Franco: rusia es culpable ....


----------



## Bartleby (25 Mar 2022)

Podrían los de La Sexta dotar de buen material de protección a sus reporteros que, o es un chaleco sujetador, o necesita alguna talla más.


----------



## frangelico (25 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Hablamos de 50.000 millones de metros cubicos de gas que hay que transportar por mar.
> 
> El buque de GNL más grande del mundo puede transportar 266.000 metros cubicos de gas.
> 
> ...



Licuado el gas ocupa mucho menos volumen qu en un tubo a presión. Habría que ver los volumenes a igual presión .


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Una vez que tus datos esten en un servidor americano olvidate de tenerlos ni medio controlados ... si seguis usando twitter y facebook y cosas así es que sois directamente gilipollas.





Eso es cojonudo, que os cagueis, iros todos a potar a un hilo ruso de un servidor ruso de un internet ruso.


----------



## frangelico (25 Mar 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Vivo en Alemania. Comentando la situación con un amigo, estudió conmigo en colegio de pago y en la universidad, un hingeniero él también, me dice que hay que cortar TODO, que ni gas, ni petróleo, ni hostias. Que hay que frenar a Putin como sea, que le da igual pasar frio (invierno alemán, cagaos), que ya se las arreglará para hacerse los 50km diarios ida y vuelta al curro. Cuando intento llegar al fondo de sus motivos, me reconoce que es que le tiene miedo al Enano Ruso, miedo a que siga y lo invada a él … la hostiaaaa



Es ingeniero y trabaja en una fábrica ? Sabe de dónde sale el calor industrial y mucha cogeneración eléctrica ?


----------



## Teuro (25 Mar 2022)

Dicen que durante la Guerra Fría en la OTAN se rebanaban los sesos intentando dilucidar todos los movimientos de la URSS, en el sentido de saber si era algo "era política" rusa o soviética, es decir, nacionalista o comunista. En fin, al final todo era nacionalismo e imperialismo ruso disfrazado de comunismo, lucha obrera y demás falacias y diarreas mentales para engañar a los "hintelejtuales" occidentales.


----------



## Impresionante (25 Mar 2022)

Muy bueno lo de corea del norte


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ya lodecía Franco: rusia es culpable ....





Si llegas a vivir en España cuando Franco, te ibas a reír menos, jajajaja.


Pena que a las putas como a tu abuela no se las cargaron, en alguna tenían que echar el grumo los de la Guardia Mora como pago...


----------



## frangelico (25 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Podrían los de La Sexta dotar de buen material de protección a sus reporteros que, o es un chaleco sujetador, o necesita alguna talla más.



Lo mejor son las charovskas que hay detrás tan tranquilas mientras él pone cara de intrépido reportero que se juega la vida por el liberalismo d Occidente. Yo creo que desde que hay croma no ha habido ni un corresponsal de guerra en ninguna parte, solo teatro y dietas para irse putas. Hay una novela divertida de Evelyn Waugh sobre eso en la guerra Abisinia de 1936


----------



## Harman (25 Mar 2022)

Durante 7 años estuve al pendiente del SBU y aquí estoy, disperso como cucarachas, por cierto hoy tienen un día de fiesta, felicidades por el 30 aniversario, es una fecha redonda, déjame recordarte la letra de la canción: No hay que esconderse de nosotros Za Dnepr.
Ahora, de repente, la fiscalía se despierta y lanza la culpa.
Quiero preguntar a qué dirección debo acudir. ¿Quizá los fiscales son más disciplinados que la policía y darán la cara hasta el final?

t.me/boris_rozhin/36363


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Hablamos de 50.000 millones de metros cubicos de gas que hay que transportar por mar.
> 
> El buque de GNL más grande del mundo puede transportar 266.000 metros cubicos de gas.
> 
> ...





Venga, descansa, que ya has echado muchas cuentas por hoy.


----------



## McNulty (25 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> DIRECTORS CUT
> 
> 
> ​



jaja está guapísimo el vídeo. Vaya pepinaco.


----------



## Burbujístico (25 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *PRAVDA: "RUSIA SE ENCAMINA A LA ANEXIÓN DE UCRANIA"*



Próximamente como ya pasó en Crimea:




Enviat des del meu POCOPHONE F1 usant Tapatalk


----------



## Snowball (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Dicen que durante la Guerra Fría en la OTAN se rebanaban los sesos intentando dilucidar todos los movimientos de la URSS, en el sentido de saber si era algo "era política" rusa o soviética, es decir, nacionalista o comunista. En fin, al final todo era nacionalismo e imperialismo ruso disfrazado de comunismo, lucha obrera y demás falacias y diarreas mentales para engañar a los "hintelejtuales" occidentales.




Dicen que la URSS era un cagadero inmenso que se fue por la bajante de la Historia universal y lo único que dejó fue peste...


Fuente: vivido en mi arqueta.


----------



## visaman (25 Mar 2022)

bueno con la que esta cayendo cono se descubra un pozo en españa con las mayores reservas mundiales de gas, nos invade europa en nada


----------



## hummer (25 Mar 2022)

Ó


Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Pues deben mejorar, no resisten nada…solo saben llorar en los vídeos de las fosas marianas, sobre todo los SAS.



Te he leído la referencia a las fosas marianas varias veces, te refieres a Las Malvinas? Si no es así, tienes link al video? No sé de qué suceso se trata.


----------



## pemebe (25 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Licuado el gas ocupa mucho menos volumen qu en un tubo a presión. Habría que ver los volumenes a igual presión .



Estoy hablando de metros cubicos de gas /evidentemente no puedes meter 266.000 metros cubicos si no lo licuas.

Y sin tener en cuenta cuantas licuadoras de gas necesitas para licuar ese volumen y cuantas gasificadoras necesitas en destino.


----------



## vladimirovich (25 Mar 2022)

Al ritmo de perdidas del ejercito ruso, la desmilitarizacion de Rusia estaria completada para finales del verano.

De todas formas la rendicion de Rusia estimo se producira a finales de Mayo, hasta entonces intentaran refugiarse para que no les caigan muchas hostias.


----------



## delhierro (25 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Muy bueno lo de corea del norte



El pepino es Brutal. Ahí caben señuelos, y varias cabezas independientes.


----------



## El_Suave (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> No, no hace falta que me lo expliques.
> 
> No estoy de acuerdo con la política que se está siguiendo.
> 
> ...



Siendo la madre de todas las guerras altamente probable. Creo que los acontecimientos se van a precipitar en las próximas semanas, puede que incluso días.

Empezarán a rodar pendiente abajo, ganando velocidad muy rápidamente, y escapando al control incluso de los más calculadores.

Respecto al inicio un ataque de falsa bandera NBQ tiene muchas papeletas, por ejemplo implicando una central nuclear ucraniana. Puede ser también un incidente en la frontera polaca, o puede ser una combinación de todo ello, pero vamos al precipicio.


----------



## bangkoriano (25 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ⚡ Encontrado, chicas, material chic. El portal estadounidense de derecha (se nos corrige que en realidad es de izquierda, chicas) Mintpressnews.com hizo una tarea impresionante y describió con suficiente detalle cómo funciona el sistema de propaganda estratégica ucraniana en la etapa actual. Tradicionalmente, pasemos a las cartas:
> 
> 1️⃣ La campaña de propaganda ucraniana está excepcionalmente bien preparada. Los “medios asociados” clave en diferentes países del mundo (principalmente Europa Occidental y los medios de habla rusa del espectro de izquierda) reciben en tiempo real los temas necesarios y muy detallados sobre cómo cubrir varios eventos en Ucrania. Por ejemplo, el bloqueo de las plantas de energía nuclear de Zaporozhye y Chernobyl, exige el establecimiento de una zona de exclusión aérea de la OTAN sobre Ucrania, etc.
> 2️⃣ Ucrania, con la ayuda de consultores extranjeros, ha construido una red efectiva de agencias de relaciones públicas extranjeras que contribuyen activamente a la promoción de mensajes debidamente preparados en el espacio informativo.
> ...


----------



## Harman (25 Mar 2022)

Nikolaevka, cerca de Sloviansk

t.me/anna_news/26011

_Vuelo de "pepinos" en el enlace_


----------



## dabuti (25 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> el que tienes que dejar las drogas eres tu
> 
> en USA es donde "desapareces" o tienes un "infarto" si tienes algo que decir contra los Clinton , Epstein o la judiada
> 
> por no hablar de Blesa, Rita Barbera y todos esos peperos que han muerto inesperadamente



USA y la OTAN son aún más criminales.

Solo hay que recordar a Snowden, Assange y tanta gente más.


----------



## Teuro (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Pues esto si que es jodido.
> Se confirma mi intuición, que Putin les vendió a sus "aliados" una guerra de 4 días, hecho consumado, mínimas bajas, nada de sanciones.
> 
> PIM PAM PUM.
> ...



A China le suda la polla el devenir de los ucranianos, solo quiere debilitar a EEUU, pero ante el follón que está montando el gallinero UE-OTAN comienzan también a asustarse.

¿Por qué se iban a meter en una Guerra Fría de incierto futuro y con posibilidades mermadas de victoria si esta, la victoria, era segura en 15 años? Es que es sencillamente absurdo.


----------



## paconan (25 Mar 2022)

Parece que las negociaciones van en serio

Hablé con el principal negociador de Ucrania en las conversaciones de paz con Rusia,
@Podolyak_M
. Dijo que cree que las conversaciones son reales y que Rusia no las está usando solo para "ganar tiempo" para reagruparse. Pero dijo que aún podrían tardar "meses" en llegar a un acuerdo. https://abcn.ws/3qz9QMy


----------



## Dylan Leary (25 Mar 2022)

POW occupier - signalman, senior lieutenant. Captured today by the 92nd separate mechanized brigade near the village of Malaya Rogan.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (25 Mar 2022)

Inventarse falsos datos de hintelijenzia es el mejor sistema para fabricar falsas banderas y "acorazados Maine"....son sus costumbres.....


----------



## Roedr (25 Mar 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Vivo en Alemania. Comentando la situación con un amigo, estudió conmigo en colegio de pago y en la universidad, un hingeniero él también, me dice que hay que cortar TODO, que ni gas, ni petróleo, ni hostias. Que hay que frenar a Putin como sea, que le da igual pasar frio (invierno alemán, cagaos), que ya se las arreglará para hacerse los 50km diarios ida y vuelta al curro. Cuando intento llegar al fondo de sus motivos, me reconoce que es que le tiene miedo al Enano Ruso, miedo a que siga y lo invada a él … la hostiaaaa



Es natural que tenga miedo. Los rusos ya jodieron bien a sus abuelos y se metieron hasta en la cocina de Alemania. Esas cosas quedan en el subconsciente colectivo. En cambio, nosotros deberíamos estar tan panchos, como si hacen de Bruselas una nueva república rusa. Aquí sólo van a llegar de vacaciones a tomar el sol.


----------



## Bartleby (25 Mar 2022)

Poco a poco se van sumando más a la romería

*Armenia acusa a Azerbaiyán de "invadir" Karabaj y Bakú lo niega*









Armenia acusa a Azerbaiyán de "invadir" Karabaj y Bakú lo niega


Tiflis/Bakú, 25 mar (EFE).- Armenia acusó este viernes a Azerbaiyán de "invadir" Nagorno Karabaj en la parte controlada por las fuerzas de paz rusas desplegadas en la región tras el fin de la guerra de otoño de 2020, mientras que Bakú lo negó y afirmó que está "precisando los puntos de...




www.swissinfo.ch


----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Hablamos de 50.000 millones de metros cubicos de gas que hay que transportar por mar.
> 
> El buque de GNL más grande del mundo puede transportar 266.000 metros cubicos de gas.
> 
> ...



Sé que el gas que nos pueda traer EEUU no puede sustituir al NordStream2.

Pero parece que, donde hace dos días, el anuncio de la sola admisión de pago en rublos por parte de Rusia pensábamos que lo desbarataría todo en la UE, no ha tenido el efecto deseado en los políticos europeos, que están por la labor de hundir a Rusia, al tiempo que se hunden ellos.

Pero no te preocupes, porque si la cosa se pone realmente mala, obtendrán un visado de residencia en EEUU y al resto nos darán por el culo.

Merkel podría haber parado los pies a EEUU, sería lo que fuera, pero no se dejaba acojonar fácilmente (excepto por los perros grandes, que les tenía fobia).

Le habría hecho un NEIN de libro a Biden, pero, qué curioso, justo cuando la líder más fuerte de la UE (Macron no se le puede comparar) se baja de la burra, TODOS van a por la UE, enemigos y amigos.

¿Será casualidad?


----------



## Rafl Eg (25 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> *Resultados del 1er mes de la SVO del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa.*
> 
> 1. La ofensiva de las tropas rusas interrumpió los planes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania para atacar a la RPD y la RPL utilizando artillería, sistemas de misiles y aviación.
> 
> ...



Interesante esto:

_"1. La ofensiva de las tropas rusas interrumpió los planes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania para atacar a la RPD y la RPL utilizando artillería, sistemas de misiles y aviación.
2. El 22 de enero, la inteligencia rusa interceptó la orden del general Balan sobre la necesidad de completar los preparativos para las acciones ofensivas antes del 28 de febrero, para que en marzo las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania pudieran pasar a la ofensiva"_

Es lo que ya se sabía, que se estaba cociendo una gran ofensiva ukra contra el Donbass (ese fué uno de los motivos de la 'operación militar'). También mostraron documentación al respecto.


----------



## Teuro (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Al final tendremos nukes.
> 
> Jodido loco.
> 
> ...



Se ha equivocado con la invasión de Ucrania, pero estas personas son tan sumamente arrogantes, soberbias y orgullosas que son incapaces de admitir un error, así que solo les queda seguir hacia delante. En una nación democrática ya se hubiera enfrentado a una moción de censura por la metedura de pata, en cambio tenemos a generales y políticos que se mean encima si Putin les pone una mala cara.


----------



## cryfar74 (25 Mar 2022)

Segun lei el grueso de lo queda de las tropas Ucranianas se concentran en las partes que aun controlan de Azovstal, puede que aun queden unos 3000 combatientes alli.

*Proyecto
@wargonzoo
publica un mapa de control de las manzanas de la ciudad de Mariupol a partir de hoy. *


----------



## Señor X (25 Mar 2022)

hummer dijo:


> Ó
> 
> 
> Te he leído la referencia a las fosas marianas varias veces, te refieres a Las Malvinas? Si no es así, tienes link al video? No sé de qué suceso se trata.



Fosas marianas = dark web

Lo que no muestran los navegadores, esos sitios que se encuentran porque te los tienen que decir.

No confundir con deep web, que eso sería la parte no visible que no se que quiere que sea visible, por ejemplo, de la web de un banco, solo verás la principal, no las cuentas corrientes de sus clientes.


----------



## Harman (25 Mar 2022)

hummer dijo:


> Ó
> 
> 
> Te he leído la referencia a las fosas marianas varias veces, te refieres a Las Malvinas? Si no es así, tienes link al video? No sé de qué suceso se trata.



No, se refiere a la web profunda con TOR


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## frangelico (25 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Estoy hablando de metros cubicos de gas /evidentemente no puedes meter 266.000 metros cubicos si no lo licuas.
> 
> Y sin tener en cuenta cuantas licuadoras de gas necesitas para licuar ese volumen y cuantas gasificadoras necesitas en destino.



Yo creo que la capacidad de 266000 m3 es en líquido. Más que nada porque un líquido de densidad 0,8 pesaría 200kTm , cantidad que me cuadra con la capacidad de un barco grande . Pero a presión ambiente el volumen debe ser enorme, esos barcos llevan el gas muy comprimido (pero no sé cuánto ) y PV en un gas siempre es igual.

Seguramente es imposible pasar a LNG el suministro anual de Europa pero la cantidad de viajes creo que sería mucho menor. Hay que buscar la equivalencia entre Tm licuado y metros cúbicos a presión ambiente.

El punto de estrangulamiento debe estar en las terminales de LNG en origen y destino. Aparte de en los barcos porque además la flota está adaptada a los viajes actuales que suelen ser de determinada longitud y lo mismo con este cambio se añade tiempo de viaje a los barcos .


----------



## hummer (25 Mar 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Fosas marianas = dark web
> 
> Lo que no muestran los navegadores, esos sitios que se encuentran porque te los tienen que decir.
> 
> No confundir con deep web, que eso sería la parte no visible que no se que quiere que sea visible, por ejemplo, de la web de un banco, solo verás la principal, no las cuentas corrientes de sus clientes.



Gracias por la aclaración !!


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Al ritmo de perdidas del ejercito ruso, la desmilitarizacion de Rusia estaria completada para finales del verano.
> 
> De todas formas la rendicion de Rusia estimo se producira a finales de Mayo, hasta entonces intentaran refugiarse para que no les caigan muchas hostias.





Al siguiente contrato energético gordo de Europa salen por patas de Ucrania...


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>






Jojojo molaría...


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Mar 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas entregaron equipo militar tomado como trofeo del ejército del régimen de Kiev.

Las fuerzas republicanas recibieron el sistema de defensa aérea de Osa, tanques, vehículos blindados de varios modelos, incluidos los vehículos blindados de transporte de personal británicos, puentes de pontones, artillería y muchas otras armas.

Son notables los sistemas antitanque estadounidenses, alemanes y británicos suministrados por los países occidentales a través del ejército ucraniano.

@anna_noticias


----------



## Roedr (25 Mar 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Siendo la madre de todas las guerras altamente probable. Creo que los acontecimientos se van a precipitar en las próximas semanas, puede que incluso días.
> 
> Empezarán a rodar pendiente abajo, ganando velocidad muy rápidamente, y escapando al control incluso de los más calculadores.
> 
> Respecto al inicio un ataque de falsa bandera NBQ tiene muchas papeletas, por ejemplo implicando una central nuclear ucraniana. Puede ser también un incidente en la frontera polaca, o puede ser una combinación de todo ello, pero vamos al precipicio.



Yo de la falsa bandera no me lo creo. Si la OTAN pudiera ya habría hecho un carpet bombing sobre Moscú hace tiempo, no necesitan más excusas. Saben muy bien que no pueden hacer más de lo que están haciendo: mandar armas a Ucrania y asilar económicamente a Rusia. Ahí se acabó todo, no son tan gilipollas de arriesgarse a un conflicto nuclear del que saldrían muertos.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Siendo la madre de todas las guerras altamente probable. Creo que los acontecimientos se van a precipitar en las próximas semanas, puede que incluso días.
> 
> Empezarán a rodar pendiente abajo, ganando velocidad muy rápidamente, y escapando al control incluso de los más calculadores.
> 
> Respecto al inicio un ataque de falsa bandera NBQ tiene muchas papeletas, por ejemplo implicando una central nuclear ucraniana. Puede ser también un incidente en la frontera polaca, o puede ser una combinación de todo ello, pero vamos al precipicio.





Y como buen cerdo follarrusos, la culpa será de los demás.

Al precipicio os tiraba yo.


----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A China le suda la polla el devenir de los ucranianos, solo quiere debilitar a EEUU, pero ante el follón que está montando el gallinero UE-OTAN comienzan también a asustarse.
> 
> ¿Por qué se iban a meter en una Guerra Fría de incierto futuro y con posibilidades mermadas de victoria si esta, la victoria, era segura en 15 años? Es que es sencillamente absurdo.



Pues eso mismo que dices, China no va por la vía militar para el control hegemónico, sino por la comercial.
Los países arrasados por la guerra no suelen tener dinero para comprar nada.

Ellos (China) no pueden exportar soft power, porque su cultura es alienígena para occidente, su idioma es incomprensible y son esencialmente diferentes.

Que nos hundamos no debe ser muy bueno para ellos tampoco, porque si la vía económica de control planetario se termina, solo queda la militar.
Y por esa vía no quieren ir.

En China la prosperidad es el valor supremo.
Más que la libertad, más que nada.
Un mundo en guerra no es próspero.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas entregaron equipo militar tomado como trofeo del ejército del régimen de Kiev.
> 
> Las fuerzas republicanas recibieron el sistema de defensa aérea de Osa, tanques, vehículos blindados de varios modelos, incluidos los vehículos blindados de transporte de personal británicos, puentes de pontones, artillería y muchas otras armas.
> 
> ...





Para ellos será todo notable, empezando por que arranquen y tengan combustible...


----------



## delhierro (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Sé que el gas que nos pueda traer EEUU no puede sustituir al NordStream2.
> 
> Pero parece que, donde hace dos días, el anuncio de la sola admisión de pago en rublos por parte de Rusia pensábamos que lo desbarataría todo en la UE, no ha tenido el efecto deseado en los políticos europeos, que están por la labor de hundir a Rusia, al tiempo que se hunden ellos.



Putin tiene las cartas ganadoras, pero recula al usarlas. La guerra desde occidente es a muerte contra Rusia. Si no fuera bobo, saldria en un video como el coreano , pero en lugar de con un misiles con un GRIFO de 2x2m , cerrandolo. 

Y se llega a un acuerdo en 24h, o al menos tiene al enemigo de segunda linea que sostiene al de la linea del frente bien jodido.

Es como meter las tropas poco a poco, los yanquis son torpones ....meten una proporción abrumadora y atacan con todo. Putin dejo la Tv varios dias, el presidente dandose vueltas entrado y saliendo. Esas cosas cuestan muertos propios.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Mar 2022)

La parte ucraniana informa de enfrentamientos en la zona del asentamiento de Dry Kamenka y Tikhotskoe al sur de la ciudad de Izyum

@anna_news @akimapachev @diza_donbass


----------



## Salamandra (25 Mar 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Conozco algún ruso viviendo por ahí y sinceramente no me extraña nada lo que veo.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall



¿Que representa la comunidad rusa en Israel? ¿Que tal se han llevado con el régimen de Putin?.

Porque no hace mucho, creo recordar, la delegación israelí salió de Moscú con mala cara, antes de tiempo y mandó salir a los israelíes de Ucrania sin esperar a mandar el mensaje al gobierno de Israel y que él determinara. En lenguaje común, se largaron de Moscú sin guardar las formas y mandaron a su gente salir de ese avispero "cagando leches". Parecía que las cosas no les habían ido bien.


----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> *En una nación democrática ya se hubiera enfrentado a una moción de censura...*



Allí la moción de censura se hace con polonio radiactivo.
Si no gana, morirá. 
Lo matará su propia FSB.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (25 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> POW occupier - signalman, senior lieutenant. Captured today by the 92nd separate mechanized brigade near the village of Malaya Rogan.



A ese le han pegado cosa que no se ha visto hacer ni a los chechenos a pesar de la fama que tienen, el cebarse así con alguien que sólo es un mandado y tiene que cumplir órdenes es propio de escoria y de delincuentes de mierda , no de militares.....y además demuestra mucho nerviosismo y que tienen necesidad de aterrorizar a los enemigos internos, que deben ser muchos....los tontos sanguinarios que ponen éstas imágenes se delatan ellos mismos.


----------



## paconan (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Sé que el gas que nos pueda traer EEUU no puede sustituir al NordStream2.
> 
> Pero parece que, donde hace dos días, el anuncio de la sola admisión de pago en rublos por parte de Rusia pensábamos que lo desbarataría todo en la UE, no ha tenido el efecto deseado en los políticos europeos, que están por la labor de hundir a Rusia, al tiempo que se hunden ellos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bartleby (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## vettonio (25 Mar 2022)

Donbass media

Sobre loa rata ucraniana de la repugnante llamada telefónica:

Grupos de hackers rusos han empezado a filtrar datos personales del soldado ucraniano, por lo que se espera que haya represalias.

Para los escépticos: El vídeo ha sido extraído del canal de Telegram del soldado ucraniano, en el que ya ha colgado otros vídeos e imágenes similares. Lógicamente no vamos a difundir públicamente ningún enlace a sus perfiles personales porqué puede suponernos un problema.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Mar 2022)

⚡Mapa⚡Control de los cuarteles de Mariupol y la línea del frente⚡

El proyecto @wargonzo publica un mapa de control de las manzanas de la ciudad de Mariupol a partir de hoy.

Hacemos hincapié en que esta publicación no es información oficial y se realizó únicamente sobre la base de nuestras encuestas a comandantes y civiles.

Está terminantemente prohibido utilizar este mapa como guía para moverse. Esto es solo una ilustración de la situación de primera línea en la ciudad, para entender la alineación. Debe tenerse en cuenta que la situación cambia constantemente y los cuartos individuales e incluso los patios cambian de manos varias veces al día.

Sin embargo, en nuestra opinión, es obvio que las unidades de la RPD y la Federación Rusa avanzan con éxito.

@wargonzo


----------



## coscorron (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Hay que ser cerdo asqueroso para echarle la culpa a Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo no lo echo la culpa a Biden .. Biden hace lo que haría cualquier presidente norteamericano que es defender los intereses de sus empresas, se la echo a nuestros vendidos en Bruselas que no han sabido o no han querido oponerse. La UE se ha vendido al lobbie petrolero americano y nosotros pagaremos la factura. El hambre del que habla Biden será para tí y para mí. Cuantos antes termine este invento mal llamado Europa antes habrá posiblidades de algo para los europeos.


----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Putin tiene las cartas ganadoras, pero recula al usarlas. La guerra desde occidente es a muerte contra Rusia. Si no fuera bobo, saldria en un video como el coreano , pero en lugar de con un misiles con un GRIFO de 2x2m , cerrandolo.
> 
> Y se llega a un acuerdo en 24h, o al menos tiene al enemigo de segunda linea que sostiene al de la linea del frente bien jodido.
> 
> Es como meter las tropas poco a poco, los yanquis son torpones ....meten una proporción abrumadora y atacan con todo. Putin dejo la Tv varios dias, el presidente dandose vueltas entrado y saliendo. Esas cosas cuestan muertos propios.



Tiene dos cartas FORTÍSIMAS:

El gas y las nucleares. La primera nos va a crujir vivos, pero no parece que, DE MOMENTO AL MENOS (ya veremos, esto es una situación inestable), la UE vaya a pasar por el aro de Putin.

La segunda... pues que te puedo decir.
Espero que no lleguemos a ello.
Pero todo es posible.


----------



## El_Suave (25 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> y si los rusos han aprovechado el ir despacio para consolidar depositos logisticos de cara a invadir europa



Ya, pero Europa no tiene nada que Rusia necesite, ¿para qué la iba a invadir?. Incluso Ucrania en la miseria tiene mayor riqueza real que la mayor parte de Europa, que lo único que tiene son cuentas bancarias llenas de dinero sin respaldo real, producto de su rapiña imperialista.

Ya no es tampoco la punta de lanza científica y tecnológica que fué en el pasado, ¿qué tiene Europa por tanto deseable?.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

*113 tanks and 138 Javelin anti-tank systems have already been transferred, the Russian Defense Ministry report*s

SPASIVA OTAN !


_

_
​ 
Intel Slava Z

1:36


----------



## Roedr (25 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> ¿Que representa la comunidad rusa en Israel? ¿Que tal se han llevado con el régimen de Putin?.
> 
> Porque no hace mucho, creo recordar, la delegación israelí salió de Moscú con mala cara, antes de tiempo y mandó salir a los israelíes de Ucrania sin esperar a mandar el mensaje al gobierno de Israel y que él determinara. En lenguaje común, se largaron de Moscú sin guardar las formas y mandaron a su gente salir de ese avispero "cagando leches". Parecía que las cosas no les habían ido bien.



Israel está lleno de rusos. Creo que un 15% de los israelíes directamente habla ruso.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Mar 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Siendo la madre de todas las guerras altamente probable. Creo que los acontecimientos se van a precipitar en las próximas semanas, puede que incluso días.
> 
> Empezarán a rodar pendiente abajo, ganando velocidad muy rápidamente, y escapando al control incluso de los más calculadores.
> 
> Respecto al inicio un ataque de falsa bandera NBQ tiene muchas papeletas, por ejemplo implicando una central nuclear ucraniana. Puede ser también un incidente en la frontera polaca, o puede ser una combinación de todo ello, pero vamos al precipicio.



Como apreten mucho las tuercas con acciones desde Polonia no descarto una bomba nuclear táctica....para mí no implica una guerra nuclear.

Vamos a ver muchas cosas.


----------



## delhierro (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Tiene dos cartas FORTÍSIMAS:
> 
> El gas y las nucleares. La primera nos va a crujir vivos, pero no parece que, DE MOMENTO AL MENOS (ya veremos, esto es una situación inestable), la UE vaya a pasar por el aro de Putin.



No pasa por el aro, porque no hay aro.. Me teneis que pagar en rublos....dice. Joder, primero CORTAS el grifo. Y luego dices con amabilidad el que quiera gas paga en rublos u oro o no tiene gas.

Le vacilan porque....el gas sigue fluyendo.


----------



## Harman (25 Mar 2022)

24 horas de ver Arrestovich a este señor. 

Alexander Gruzevich, Jefe de Estado Mayor Adjunto del Mando de las Fuerzas Terrestres de las AFU - ¿Tiene Rusia el poder? Por supuesto que sí. Todas esas declaraciones a bombo y platillo de que se están quedando sin misiles, por la intensidad de los bombardeos podemos ver que no es así. El enemigo está disparando activamente, especialmente contra la infraestructura militar, contra nuestras instalaciones militares.

t.me/boris_rozhin/36382


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Mar 2022)

hummer dijo:


> Ó
> 
> 
> Te he leído la referencia a las fosas marianas varias veces, te refieres a Las Malvinas? Si no es así, tienes link al video? No sé de qué suceso se trata.



Joint Worldwide Intelligence Communications System (JWICS)


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es natural que tenga miedo. Los rusos ya jodieron bien a sus abuelos y se metieron hasta en la cocina de Alemania. Esas cosas quedan en el subconsciente colectivo. En cambio, nosotros deberíamos estar tan panchos, como si hacen de Bruselas una nueva república rusa. Aquí sólo van a llegar de vacaciones a tomar el sol.





Deje usted, deje usted, que ya nos intentaron hacer colonia rusa aquellos del Frente Popular y como que no, sucumbimos a los encantos de las suecas, donde va a parar...


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Se ha equivocado con la invasión de Ucrania, pero estas personas son tan sumamente arrogantes, soberbias y orgullosas que son incapaces de admitir un error, así que solo les queda seguir hacia delante. En una nación democrática ya se hubiera enfrentado a una moción de censura por la metedura de pata, en cambio tenemos a generales y políticos que se mean encima si Putin les pone una mala cara.





Otrrrooo que se rrrrraja.


Va a haberrr que sacarrrr al comisarrrio político Kelden parrra que los fusile a todos.


----------



## jgrr (25 Mar 2022)

[


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

ARMANDO A PUTIN

INCAUTACION DE FELPUDO JAVELIN

PA TITO PUTIN


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Inventarse falsos datos de hintelijenzia es el mejor sistema para fabricar falsas banderas y "acorazados Maine"....son sus costumbres.....







Caca detectada.


Ya empiezan con las falsas banderas, los extraterrestres y demás...


Son tan previsibles como un crío.


----------



## cryfar74 (25 Mar 2022)

Encontre este blog en Ruso, donde ofrecen informacion sobre el conflicto, acompañan las actualizaciones con videos, lo que da un plus que no suele verse en otros lugares.

Военная хроника - военные документальные фильмы о войне смотреть онлайн на voenhronika.ru


----------



## visaman (25 Mar 2022)

he visto la luz, es cara de cojones, en que monte tenemos que sacrificar los 100 cuñados propiciatorios al jeova?


----------



## Eneko Aritza (25 Mar 2022)

Off topic, o no....


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Yo no lo echo la culpa a Biden .. Biden hace lo que haría cualquier presidente norteamericano que es defender los intereses de sus empresas, se la echo a nuestros vendidos en Bruselas que no han sabido o no han querido oponerse. La UE se ha vendido al lobbie petrolero americano y nosotros pagaremos la factura. El hambre del que habla Biden será para tí y para mí. Cuantos antes termine este invento mal llamado Europa antes habrá posiblidades de algo para los europeos.






Jajajaja qué puto cínico.


----------



## Teuro (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Allí la moción de censura se hace con polonio radiactivo.
> Si no gana, morirá.
> Lo matará su propia FSB.



Más concretamente lo que impera es la política de Cersei Lanister.


----------



## LIRDISM (25 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Licuado el gas ocupa mucho menos volumen qu en un tubo a presión. Habría que ver los volumenes a igual presión .



Son 273l de gas por litro de gas licuado. Serian 265 viajes para los 15.000.000.000 de metros cúbicos de más. Yo también me equivoque en otro post que puse eso mismo sobre el tema, pero luego busque esta información, pero los metaneros no siempre serán de 266.000 metros cúbicos , la cantidad mas normal que estoy viendo en internet son metaneros de 130.000 metros cúbicos a 170.000 metros cúbicos entre metaneros grandes y luego he visto pequeños , algunos de 40.000 metros cúbicos que no se usaran, claro.


----------



## Harman (25 Mar 2022)

La parte ucraniana ya ha acordado 4 de los 6 puntos en las conversaciones con Rusia para alcanzar un acuerdo general que ponga fin a la operación especial:

- La renuncia de Ucrania a su curso de adhesión a la OTAN;
- Dar carácter oficial a la lengua rusa;
- Desmilitarización (renuncia al despliegue de armas ofensivas);
- Cuestiones de seguridad colectiva.

Sin embargo, Zelensky se ha negado obstinadamente a aceptar el reconocimiento del estatus ruso de Crimea y de las repúblicas DNR y LNR. El presidente turco, Recep Erdogan, se enteró de la marcha de las negociaciones. El 18 de marzo, Putin habló por teléfono con su homólogo turco, enumerando las condiciones para la retirada del ejército ruso y el fin de la operación especial en Ucrania.


t.me/boris_rozhin/36380


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Mar 2022)

Originales de los telegramas cifrados secretos de la 4ta brigada de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania capturados por militares rusos

◽ Se ha publicado la orden secreta del comandante de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania, coronel general Balan, con fecha 22 de enero de 2022.

◽ El documento está dirigido a los jefes de los departamentos territoriales del norte de Kiev, el sur de Odessa y el oeste de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania.

◽ La orden describe en detalle el plan para preparar uno de los grupos de ataque para operaciones ofensivas en la zona de la llamada “Operación de Fuerzas Conjuntas” en Donbass.

◽ Se ordena completar todas las actividades para la coordinación de combate de los nacionalistas antes del 28 de febrero. Para comenzar a realizar misiones de combate como parte de la "Operación de Fuerzas Conjuntas" de Ucrania en Donbas en marzo de 2022.

#Ministerio de Defensa #Rusia #Ucrania
@mod_rusia


----------



## pemebe (25 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Yo creo que la capacidad de 266000 m3 es en líquido. Más que nada porque un líquido de densidad 0,8 pesaría 200kTm , cantidad que me cuadra con la capacidad de un barco grande . Pero a presión ambiente el volumen debe ser enorme, esos barcos llevan el gas muy comprimido (pero no sé cuánto ) y PV en un gas siempre es igual.
> 
> Seguramente es imposible pasar a LNG el suministro anual de Europa pero la cantidad de viajes creo que sería mucho menor. Hay que buscar la equivalencia entre Tm licuado y metros cúbicos a presión ambiente.
> 
> El punto de estrangulamiento debe estar en las terminales de LNG en origen y destino. Aparte de en los barcos porque además la flota está adaptada a los viajes actuales que suelen ser de determinada longitud y lo mismo con este cambio se añade tiempo de viaje a los barcos .











Gas Agility, el buque abastecedor de GNL más grande del mundo, llega a Rotterdam


Gas Agility, la embarcación para abastecimiento de GNL como combustible más grande del mundo, llegó finalmente el fin de semana a las costas de Rotterdam.




gnlglobal.com





No. En liquido es 18.600 metros cúbicos de abastecimiento GNL 

Me jode que tengamos periodistas que ponen la noticia de los 50bcm y no hacen estos calculos, ni nos dicen cuanto gas importa Europa a Rusia (un forero antes dijo que 155bcm) para que tengas datos para saber la importancia de la noticia.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Mar 2022)

Eneko Aritza dijo:


> Off topic, o no....



No,encaja, no deja de ser una batalla más por el control de la energía…


----------



## apocalippsis (25 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Y son carísimas de construir, ya no hay solución, las centrales nucleares tenían que haberse construido de antes e ir modernizándolas con el tiempo y como no se hizo antes, estamos condenados, solo hay que mirar el desastre de la construcción de las centrales de Finlandia y Suiza que acabaron costando 4 veces más de lo presupuestado. El PSOE nos ha arruinado por generaciones cuando propuso la moratoria nuclear aunque el parlamento voto favorablemente. Pegarlos un tiro hoy en día, parece poco. Ahora mismo España no tiene capacidad económica para construir una central nuclear, pero en los 80 sí podíamos permitirnos construir varias.



Si que hay solucion escuche que francia ahora se dedicara a minicentrales, ya tiene 57 normales........


----------



## Eneko Aritza (25 Mar 2022)

Más videos del ataque a Arabia Saudí


----------



## LIRDISM (25 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Segun lei el grueso de lo queda de las tropas Ucranianas se concentran en las partes que aun controlan de Azovstal, puede que aun queden unos 3000 combatientes alli.
> 
> *Proyecto
> @wargonzoo
> publica un mapa de control de las manzanas de la ciudad de Mariupol a partir de hoy. *



que nada, que todavía no ha sido tomada, que aun quedan los marines ucranianos resistiendo sin los de Azov.


----------



## kenny220 (25 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Hablamos de 50.000 millones de metros cubicos de gas que hay que transportar por mar.
> 
> El buque de GNL más grande del mundo puede transportar 266.000 metros cubicos de gas.
> 
> ...





Los Países Bajos produjeron 3,85 billones de metros cúbicos de gas desde el descubrimiento del depósito Groningen en 1959, más que toda la producción mundial del año pasado, *y poseen 940.000 millones de metros cúbicos de reservas*, informó la CBS. La producción cayó a 52.000 millones de metros cúbicos el año pasado, su menor nivel desde principios de la década de los setenta, frente a los 84.000 millones del 2013.

La producción de gas de Groningen se limitó a 27.000 millones de metros cúbicos en el año que comenzó el 1º de octubre del 2015. El jueves, el Parlamento aprobó una propuesta del Gobierno para rebajar el límite a 24.000 millones de metros cúbicos anuales durante cinco años.

Cerrado, pq hay sismos, de 3 o 4, y salen grietas en las casas. 

El castor también lo cerraron por eso,. 


Curioso que solo hay sismos en europa,


----------



## frangelico (25 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Gas Agility, el buque abastecedor de GNL más grande del mundo, llega a Rotterdam
> 
> 
> Gas Agility, la embarcación para abastecimiento de GNL como combustible más grande del mundo, llegó finalmente el fin de semana a las costas de Rotterdam.
> ...



Pues me parece muy poco. 18000 m³ son unas 15000 Tm, pensaba que esos barcos sean mucho mayores. Pero no tengo ni idea de cuánto comprimen ni del tamaño de los barcos


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (25 Mar 2022)

Esta es ahora la línea general del Partido.

Las administraciones universitarias de las provincias chinas están obligando al personal docente a asistir a conferencias sobre el conflicto ruso-ucraniano para formarse un punto de vista correcto. Y su posterior difusión entre los estudiantes.

Se hace hincapié en culpar a la OTAN, a Estados Unidos y a las autoridades ucranianas del conflicto.

t.me/boris_rozhin/36379


----------



## visaman (25 Mar 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Ya, pero Europa no tiene nada que Rusia necesite, ¿para qué la iba a invadir?. Incluso Ucrania en la miseria tiene mayor riqueza real que la mayor parte de Europa, que lo único que tiene son cuentas bancarias llenas de dinero sin respaldo real, producto de su rapiña imperialista.
> 
> Ya no es tampoco la punta de lanza científica y tecnológica que fué en el pasado, ¿qué tiene Europa por tanto deseable?.



lo unico los resorts españoles para vacaciones de rusos


----------



## delhierro (25 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La parte ucraniana ya ha acordado 4 de los 6 puntos en las conversaciones con Rusia para alcanzar un acuerdo general que ponga fin a la operación especial:
> 
> - La renuncia de Ucrania a su curso de adhesión a la OTAN;
> - Dar carácter oficial a la lengua rusa;
> ...



Estan vacilando a Putin, jaja no va a haber ningun acuerdo, le dan largas para que con la esperanza refrene el tema y no corte el gas etc...

O se espabila o va a tener un problema y no precisamente con los prooccidentales.


----------



## Harman (25 Mar 2022)

Desde Odessa nos llega la noticia de que se han escuchado explosiones en Illichivsk y que cinco cohetes han volado hacia Ovidiopol.

Estamos esperando la confirmación.

t.me/boris_rozhin/36378


----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

Offtopic eslavónico musical (dark wave):



Son de Bielorrusia.
Para amenizar el hilo y tal.


----------



## Kluster (25 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Hay que enviar al infierno a estas alimañas:



Estas cosas son las que me hacen tener poca simpatía por un país como Ucrania. Se que habrá muchos ucranianos que son gente buena y no tienen culpa, pero por lo visto es un país en el que abunda la gentuza.


----------



## Top5 (25 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> bueno con la que esta cayendo cono se descubra un pozo en españa con las mayores reservas mundiales de gas, nos invade europa en nada



¿Europa?


----------



## visaman (25 Mar 2022)

tambien


----------



## Formato JPG (25 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> POW occupier - signalman, senior lieutenant. Captured today by the 92nd separate mechanized brigade near the village of Malaya Rogan.



Pobre chaval.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Gas Agility, el buque abastecedor de GNL más grande del mundo, llega a Rotterdam
> 
> 
> Gas Agility, la embarcación para abastecimiento de GNL como combustible más grande del mundo, llegó finalmente el fin de semana a las costas de Rotterdam.
> ...





Jojojo qué bueno, aquí haciendo la cuentalavieja, sois sublimes.


----------



## frangelico (25 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Los Países Bajos produjeron 3,85 billones de metros cúbicos de gas desde el descubrimiento del depósito Groningen en 1959, más que toda la producción mundial del año pasado, *y poseen 940.000 millones de metros cúbicos de reservas*, informó la CBS. La producción cayó a 52.000 millones de metros cúbicos el año pasado, su menor nivel desde principios de la década de los setenta, frente a los 84.000 millones del 2013.
> 
> La producción de gas de Groningen se limitó a 27.000 millones de metros cúbicos en el año que comenzó el 1º de octubre del 2015. El jueves, el Parlamento aprobó una propuesta del Gobierno para rebajar el límite a 24.000 millones de metros cúbicos anuales durante cinco años.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que en USA hay eso y contaminación masiva de aguas por el fracking. Pero es un país enorme y muchas explotaciones deben estar muy lejos de zonas pobladas. HOlanda es un hormiguero, y aunque el norte está menos poblado, la densidad es alta. .


----------



## Top5 (25 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Estas cosas son las que me hacen tener poca simpatía por un país como Ucrania. Se que habrá muchos ucranianos que son gente buena y no tienen culpa, pero por lo visto es un país en el que abunda la gentuza.



Que siga utilizando el móvil que lo más probable es que se lleve una sorpresa...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (25 Mar 2022)

Avisó...


----------



## otroyomismo (25 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Podrían los de La Sexta dotar de buen material de protección a sus reporteros que, o es un chaleco sujetador, o necesita alguna talla más.




pues es complicado porque normalmente son talla unica


----------



## delhierro (25 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Segun lei el grueso de lo queda de las tropas Ucranianas se concentran en las partes que aun controlan de Azovstal, puede que aun queden unos 3000 combatientes alli.
> 
> *Proyecto
> @wargonzoo
> publica un mapa de control de las manzanas de la ciudad de Mariupol a partir de hoy. *



¿ Algun ruso hablante puede traducir la leyenda ? 

Deduzco que 

rojo = rusos
Azul = disputado
Amarillo = ucranianos

Pero confirmalo estaría bien.


----------



## Dylan Leary (25 Mar 2022)

The Duma will ban the exit of bankers from the Russian Federation

The State Duma Security Committee issued a positive opinion on the bill on the possibility of the Central Bank to restrict the right to leave the Russian Federation for bankers, as well as heads of insurance companies and non-state pension funds.

IT people next in line?)


----------



## Dylan Leary (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

Formato JPG dijo:


> Pobre chaval.



*ACHTUNG !!!!!
ACHTUNG !!!!!
ACHTUNG !!!!!*

Estás demostrando humanidad en un hilo de burbuja.
Eso es HEREJÍA.
Aquí son orcorrusos o ukronazis, y no son personas.

(Es con ironía, no debería tener que decirlo, pero estando el patio así...)


----------



## Salamandra (25 Mar 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Y ademas aqui se puede aplicar ese poema de miemoller
> 
> Y cuando vinieron a por mi
> 
> ...



Y una oportunidad histórica por el elevado precio del petróleo con el que ni contaban. No necesitan cambiar sus presupuestos la mayoría de los países productores de materias primas.

Hablamos que está en juego comer y tener suministro eléctrico, ni tan siquiera entran en liza las industrias, también dependientes de energía, que debieran.

Si además incluimos algún problemilla menor de los que nunca faltan como no me apoyas en el Yemen, le permites nuclearizarse a Irán, etc etc Pues con estos mimbres salen estos cestos.

Sin contar que los ejemplos previos de lo que pasa con sacar los pies del tiesto ya son muchos y los países con sanciones o con amenazas empiezan a ser un club casi más grande que los amenazantes.


----------



## Harman (25 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pues me parece muy poco. 18000 m³ son unas 15000 Tm, pensaba que esos barcos sean mucho mayores. Pero no tengo ni idea de cuánto comprimen ni del tamaño de los barcos




No hay buques suficientes en el mundo para ese volumen de gas, ni estaciones en Europa para regasificarlo.
Incluso dudo que USA tenga la capacidad de suministrarlo.
Pero esto es tema del Picolero de guardia (_Sir Torpedo_). ¿Picoleroooo donde estas?


----------



## LIRDISM (25 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Gas Agility, el buque abastecedor de GNL más grande del mundo, llega a Rotterdam
> 
> 
> Gas Agility, la embarcación para abastecimiento de GNL como combustible más grande del mundo, llegó finalmente el fin de semana a las costas de Rotterdam.
> ...



Son algo mas de 200 bcm lo que importa Europa de Rusia. pero con esos 50 bcm que compraran a EEUU necesitaremos aun, lo que dijo el forero. Si vienen en metaneros de 170.000m3 serian 1077 viajes.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Avisó...






Menuda sorpresa, un antiguo terrorista de ultraizquierda apoyando a un ex KGB.


Afortunadamente hay Dios y les espera con un lanzallamas, al viejo apestoso éste y al enano genocida.


----------



## kenny220 (25 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Yo creo que en USA hay eso y contaminación masiva de aguas por el fracking. Pero es un país enorme y muchas explotaciones deben estar muy lejos de zonas pobladas. HOlanda es un hormiguero, y aunque el norte está menos poblado, la densidad es alta. .



Pero curioso, 
Holanda cierra gas, teniéndolo debajo. 
Alemania cierra centrales nucleares. 
España el carbón, no excavados el litio, ni el uranio, ni el oro, etcc.. 

Todo ello por presiones políticas, de plataformas medioambientales, de gretas, etc. 

Pero el gas ruso, no problem, tampoco el gas africano,


----------



## Bishop (25 Mar 2022)

JOS1378 dijo:


>



El GNL ocupa un volumen unas 600 veces inferior a cuando está en estado gaseoso. Un par o dos de misilazos en serie a un metanero de esos en uno de los depósitos y el peo es guapo, guapo... encontrarán lo que quede del barco en órbita.

Un trasiego continuo de barquitos de esos por la infiel Europa y como hemos estado regando el mercado negro con todo tipo de juguetes, ¿qué podría salir mal?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Mar 2022)

Los servicios secretos rusos podrían estar planeando deponer a Putin en plena guerra, según 'The Times'










Los servicios secretos rusos podrían estar planeando deponer a Putin en plena guerra, según 'The Times'


Una especie de golpe de estado contra Vladimir Putin por parte de su círculo más cercano ha parecido siempre imposible, pero ahora quizás no lo sea tanto. Esa posibilidad cobra cada vez más fuerza, a medida que los días pasan, la guerra sigue y las fuerzas rusas se estancan. La opción la ha...




www.20minutos.es













Ukraine war: Putin ‘at risk of coup’ by Russian security services


The risk of coup by the Federal Security Service (FSB) against President Putin is growing every week that the war in Ukraine continues, a whistleblower at the




www.thetimes.co.uk


----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> No hay buques suficientes en el mundo para ese volumen de gas, ni estaciones en Europa para regasificarlo.
> Incluso dudo que USA tenga la capacidad de suministrarlo.
> Pero esto es tema del Picolero de guardia (_Sir Torpedo_). ¿Picoleroooo donde estas?



Llamada urgente a @Sir Torpedo

Explícanos con concreción como de jodidos nos van a dejar.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Pero curioso,
> Holanda cierra gas, teniéndolo debajo.
> Alemania cierra centrales nucleares.
> España el carbón, no excavados el litio, ni el uranio, ni el oro, etcc..
> ...





Cuando las cosas se ponen feas...si hasta Pedro Sánchez ha mandado enviar armas!



Es la excusa perfecta para dar una patada a los ecologetas. Decretos y a extraer a saco.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Llamada urgente a @Sir Torpedo
> 
> Explícanos con concreción como de jodidos nos van a dejar.





Magufos no, gracias.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ Algun ruso hablante puede traducir la leyenda ?
> 
> Deduzco que
> 
> ...



Amarillo zona industrial...traducido por un ucraniano, resto correcto.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Formato JPG dijo:


> Pobre chaval.





Los hay bajo tierra que están peor...


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> The Duma will ban the exit of bankers from the Russian Federation
> 
> The State Duma Security Committee issued a positive opinion on the bill on the possibility of the Central Bank to restrict the right to leave the Russian Federation for bankers, as well as heads of insurance companies and non-state pension funds.
> 
> IT people next in line?)



Los muros siempre los levantan los mismos...


----------



## frangelico (25 Mar 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> El GNL ocupa un volumen unas 600 veces inferior a cuando está en estado gaseoso. Un par o dos de misilazos en serie a un metanero de esos en uno de los depósitos y el peo es guapo, guapo... encontrarán lo que quede del barco en órbita.
> 
> Un trasiego continuo de barquitos de esos por la infiel Europa y como hemos estado regando el mercado negro con todo tipo de juguetes, ¿qué podría salir mal?



Esto sí que es un problema. Hay terminales en España que ni cumplen la normativa y están cerca de ciudades enormes que podrían esfumarse en una explosión. Esto no es USA y aquí kas terminales están en zonas pobladas. Quizá por eso solo hay tantas en España, en otros países tienen más escrúpulos.


----------



## ciruiostar (25 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Yo creo que la capacidad de 266000 m3 es en líquido. Más que nada porque un líquido de densidad 0,8 pesaría 200kTm , cantidad que me cuadra con la capacidad de un barco grande . Pero a presión ambiente el volumen debe ser enorme, esos barcos llevan el gas muy comprimido (pero no sé cuánto ) y PV en un gas siempre es igual.
> 
> Seguramente es imposible pasar a LNG el suministro anual de Europa pero la cantidad de viajes creo que sería mucho menor. Hay que buscar la equivalencia entre Tm licuado y metros cúbicos a presión ambiente.
> 
> El punto de estrangulamiento debe estar en las terminales de LNG en origen y destino. Aparte de en los barcos porque además la flota está adaptada a los viajes actuales que suelen ser de determinada longitud y lo mismo con este cambio se añade tiempo de viaje a los barcos .



Recuerda el costo añadido no es solo transporte es licuar el gas y volver a regasificarlo impone una serie de costos onerosos que hacen que todo ese edificio caiga por su propio peso, simplemente no puede competir con el gas ruso por tubería además que USA es un país energéticamente deficiente por lo cual eso de que proveerá gas es un muy de dientes para afuera.


----------



## Harman (25 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> lo unico los resorts españoles para vacaciones de rusos



Y está temporada se van a Turquía.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

@sercorimo 
Mr Pool @IooP_rM311_7211

*3 > 13HIDE*
*HIDE = 26

GOD = 26*
*EBS = 26
Z= **26*
2 days ahead?? 311 ⬅ M311_7211











*Z = 26 = GOD *

The only way is the military.



















Martin Geddes


Deep real.




anonup.com




*QPOST NUMERO 26*
​


  





​[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Los muros siempre los levantan los mismos...





Me los veo como en los 70, disfrazados de coristas del Ballet Ruso y escapando en la primera parada de la Gira...


----------



## kenny220 (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Cuando las cosas se ponen feas...si hasta Pedro Sánchez ha mandado enviar armas!
> 
> 
> 
> Es la excusa perfecta para dar una patada a los ecologetas. Decretos y a extraer a saco.



Más bien ser racional. 

Me da que lo de los ecologistas, es tontismo de estómagos llenos ( no suele haber currantes en esas cosas), aderezado con pasta de productores de gas y petróleo externos.


----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Magufos no, gracias.



¿Magufo @Sir Torpedo?

Madre mía lo que ha bajado el nivel del foro.

Lo siguiente que te oiré es decir que @Moderado no sabe de política internacional, o que @luisito2 no era uno de los tipos más inteligentes que hubo en el foro *(me he quedado hecho polvo, no lo sabía...)*


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Recuerda el costo añadido no es solo transporte es licuar el gas y volver a regasificar impone una serie de costos onerosos que hacen que todo ese edificio caiga por su propio peso, simplemente no puede competir con el gas ruso por tubería además que USA es un país energéticamente deficiente por lo cual eso de que proveerá gas es un muy de dientes para afuera.







Pssss pssss. Oiga.


Se ha olvidado decir que el americano huele peor que el ruso. 



Tontos. Muuuu tontos.


----------



## podemita medio (25 Mar 2022)

La lujosa vida de Putin


----------



## capitán almeida (25 Mar 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Recuerda el costo añadido no es solo transporte es licuar el gas y volver a regasificar impone una serie de costos onerosos que hacen que todo ese edificio caiga por su propio peso, simplemente no puede competir con el gas ruso por tubería además que USA es un país energéticamente deficiente por lo cual eso de que proveerá gas es un muy de dientes para afuera.



jajajajaja que puta comedia,. como si hubiera metaneros para todos y fuel para barquinos, si putin corta las exportaciones de diesel van traelo en galeras


----------



## frangelico (25 Mar 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Recuerda el costo añadido no es solo transporte es licuar el gas y volver a regasificar impone una serie de costos onerosos que hacen que todo ese edificio caiga por su propio peso, simplemente no puede competir con el gas ruso por tubería además que USA es un país energéticamente deficiente por lo cual eso de que proveerá gas es un muy de dientes para afuera.



Cierto. Ese +40% en el precio es el coste añadido de comprimir y descomprimir sumado al flete. Energía que consume el proceso.


----------



## kenny220 (25 Mar 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> El GNL ocupa un volumen unas 600 veces inferior a cuando está en estado gaseoso. Un par o dos de misilazos en serie a un metanero de esos en uno de los depósitos y el peo es guapo, guapo... encontrarán lo que quede del barco en órbita.
> 
> Un trasiego continuo de barquitos de esos por la infiel Europa y como hemos estado regando el mercado negro con todo tipo de juguetes, ¿qué podría salir mal?



Curioso, guerra en Ucrania y ni un misilazo ni bombazo a gaseoducto.


----------



## Harman (25 Mar 2022)

Misiles rusos Kalibr sobre la región de Odessa.

t.me/anna_news/26014

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## yawo123 (25 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Si claro, lo mejor es tener a orcorrusia al lado



A Siria no la ha dejado caer.
Ni a donbass ni Crimea.
En cambio EEUU ha dejado caer a todos sus aliados


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> jajajajaja que puta comedia,. como si hubiera metaneros para todos y fuel para barquinos, si putin corta las exportaciones de diesel van traelo en galeras



Es el milagro del pan y de los peces en el siglo XXI…pero bueno, no deja de ser una guerra con mucha propaganda.


----------



## Dylan Leary (25 Mar 2022)

Collaborator, self-proclaimed mayor of the occupation administration Halyna Danylchenko stole humanitarian aid

Ukrainian authorities and volunteers managed to deliver a large consignment of humanitarian aid to Melitopol: 13 tons of food, 2 tons of baby food, medicine. All humanitarian aid is unloaded in the fire department. But it was blocked by the occupiers with weapons.

This was done on the initiative of traitor Halyna Danylchenko. There is information that she and the occupiers plan to steal part of the humanitarian aid in order to sell it for cash. And to feed her servicemen of the Russian army.


----------



## Bishop (25 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Esto sí que es un problema. Hay terminales en España que ni cumplen la normativa y están cerca de ciudades enormes que podrían esfumarse en una explosión. Esto no es USA y aquí kas terminales están en zonas pobladas. Quizá por eso solo hay tantas en España, en otros países tienen más escrúpulos.



¿Cerca? Algunas están prácticamente dentro del termino municipal de la ciudad. Ya no digo la onda expensiva... la bola de fuego mismo las engulliría.

Madre mía... nos veo volando por los aires día sí, día no.






kenny220 dijo:


> Curioso, guerra en Ucrania y ni un misilazo ni bombazo a gaseoducto.



Porque de momento la especia debe fluir. Cuando no interese ya veremos.


----------



## Harman (25 Mar 2022)

Mientras Kiev pregona el "peremoge" y anuncia la victoria sobre el ejército ruso cerca de la capital, nuestro grupo, junto con paracaidistas rusos, les muestra los regalos lanzados a las AFU que huyen.

Guys❗ Un nuevo tanque T-72AMT, con la munición llena, sin mosca se sentó en él. ¿Cuántos de estos tanques tiene? Tomemos un poco más. 

t.me/anna_news/26013

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Collaborator, self-proclaimed mayor of the occupation administration Halyna Danylchenko stole humanitarian aid
> 
> Ukrainian authorities and volunteers managed to deliver a large consignment of humanitarian aid to Melitopol: 13 tons of food, 2 tons of baby food, medicine. All humanitarian aid is unloaded in the fire department. But it was blocked by the occupiers with weapons.
> 
> This was done on the initiative of traitor Halyna Danylchenko. There is information that she and the occupiers plan to steal part of the humanitarian aid in order to sell it for cash. And to feed her servicemen of the Russian army.





Vayamos buscando un poste...


----------



## dabuti (25 Mar 2022)

Graham Phillips hoy:

So, a few words as i close in on two weeks back in ukraine. I'm based in the Chernigov area, actually as the only journalist here we can say that i've brought this area under the control of honest journalism. The main city in this area is Chernigov, a highly significant settlement of near 300,000. Russian forces have had Chernigov surrounded for around a fortnight now, but it remains under ukrainian control. There are humanitarian corridors letting people leave Chernigov, to Belarus and Russia (Three Sisters border), around 90km away from the city. 

I've not been to Chernigov so can't comment on the situation there, most of the rest of the Chernigov region came under Russian control without a fight on February 24th / 25th, and here the situation is generally stable, no shelling, etc. As I'm told, the Russian operation to take Chernigov is 'going to plan', but that's all i can say about that. If Chernigov can be taken, then it opens up a clear road - albeit with bombed bridges - from the north of Ukraine, and Russia's Bryansk region, down to Kiev, some 150k from Chernigov. As it is not believed that ukrainian forces have significant forces between Chernigov and Kiev (itself long-since surrounded by Russian forces), the taking of Chernigov could be a decisive move in this situation. Mood among the Russian soldiers i speak to is good, positive, obviously the western press want to represent the mood of Russian soldiers through those captured as POWs by the Ukrainian side then tortured into saying things, but that certainly does not match the reality here. All the Russian soldiers know why they're here, and what their mission is here, all are fully on board with that. They have full supplies of everything they need. 

The situation in the Chernigov region varies from place to place - in the villages, the Russians are carrying out regular humanitarian aid distributions, so there it's basically fine. In the larger town here, Gorodnya, the mayor, a ukrainian patriot apparently, has given an order that his town will not accept Russian humanitarian aid, and people are not to accept it. That has created a pretty grim situation here, with people now queuing through the night for bread. No shops have anything, so, not a great situation on that front. 

I've obviously seen a lot of comments, speculation about my own presence, set-up here etc. I can say this, that i arrived two weeks ago with nothing, and the first days were a bit tough. But, you dig in, i'm staying in the civilian sector, found my own accommodation, and see the Russian soldiers every couple of days to discuss the general situation, what can be filmed etc. For now, there is no access closer to Chernigov, as soon as that changes, we'll be right in there, you know that. 

As for the Russian soldiers here, they all say that this is a special operation, and expect to return to Russia after its completion. Of course, ukraine is not going to look the same after this, and there will be parts of the territory which never return, no question, but as for here, all the ukrainian flags are still up everywhere, and the Russians are not generally noticeable in everyday life, obviously there's some transport, vehicles, etc, but people are going about their lives, there's zero 'persecution' of any kind, actually more and more people are seeking out the Russians themselves, to ask for food and medicines in the places where the municipal administrations have refused that. 

I hope that covers it, i have signal for a little bit, so will try to answer any more questions in comments, if there are any. It's been great to see the reportage from here getting so much resonance. Also plenty of abuse and death threats too, but, i'm not one to take offence at these things, so fire away if that's your thing


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (25 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Los servicios secretos rusos podrían estar planeando deponer a Putin en plena guerra, según 'The Times'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Desde luego el grado de indigencia intelectual esta llegando a niveles preocupantes.
Putin tiene mas del 75% de aceptación popular
¿Quién le va a explicar al pueblo que se quita a putin y se devuelve crimea y dombas a ucrania?
Porque supongo que nadie imagina que si quitan a putin ucrania no va a aceptar otra cosa que eso para empezar a negociar. 
el primer error que cometemos los occidentales al tratar con rusia es pensar que son como nosotros
El ruso tienen otra mentalidad. Mas duro, sufrido, faltalista y resiliente. 
Va a costar mucho quebrarles el animo
Y mas cuando ahora ganan mas que antes por su petroleo y gas


----------



## ciruiostar (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Pssss pssss. Oiga.
> 
> 
> Se ha olvidado decir que el americano huele peor que el ruso.
> ...



Es una mera cuestión de reservas energéticas USA es un importador neto de petróleo y gas, ¿Con que yacimientos va abastecer a Europa de petróleo y gas sustituyendo a Rusia, si no puede autoabastecerse para ser autosuficiente energéticamente y por tanto tener excedentes?


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¿Magufo @Sir Torpedo?
> 
> Madre mía lo que ha bajado el nivel del foro.
> 
> Lo siguiente que te oiré es decir que @Moderado no sabe de política internacional, o que @luisito2 no era uno de los tipos más inteligentes que hubo en el foro *(me he quedado hecho polvo, no lo sabía...)*





Jajajajaja Jaajjajajajajajaja el Sir Torpedo ese se ha tirado cada pegote adivinatorio que es para despollarse, otro enterao magufo seraenoctubrista más.
Rappel de Orcasitas.


----------



## Dylan Leary (25 Mar 2022)

Ukrainian defenders in Mariupol killed a colonel of the 810th Separate Guards Marine Brigade of the Black Sea Fleet.

"Alexei Nikolaevich Sharov died from a sniper bullet during a special operation in Mariupol," - the so-called "governor" of occupied Sevastopol Mikhail Rozvozhayev.


----------



## Strikelucky (25 Mar 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Es una mera cuestión de reservas energéticas USA es un importador neto de petróleo y gas, ¿Con que yacimientos va abastecer a Europa de petróleo y gas sustituyendo a Rusia?



Quizá por eso USA visita Argelia y Marruecos... y también Venezuela...


----------



## Zhukov (25 Mar 2022)

Del Telegram de Chervonets, lo que se piensa en el entorno del gobierno títere de Ucrania

Nuestra fuente dice que la guerra continuará. Todos en ciertos círculos lo saben. También hablamos con expertos independientes que evalúan la situación con seriedad. Sobre la base de esto, preparamos un análisis de la situación.
1. Los que dirigieron la crisis ucraniana persiguen otros objetivos (no están interesados en el acuerdo entre los dos países, al igual que no estaban interesados en la implementación de los acuerdos de Minsk).
2.Occidente en realidad no necesitaba a Ucrania antes (por lo que nos dieron el dinero suficiente para sobrevivir), pero ahora nuestros "socios" no nos necesitan en una forma arruinada. Para Occidente, es mejor dar Ucrania a los rusos, que se quedarán atascados con la solución de problemas constantes en el interior, vertiendo mucho dinero para la restauración de la infraestructura ucraniana. En este punto, Occidente simplemente invertirá dinero en el poder blando, sacudiendo la situación desde dentro (más barato y con más ganancias).
3. A Zelensky simplemente no se le permitirá cumplir con los requisitos de los rusos (independencia de la LDNR y reconocimiento de Crimea como la Federación Rusa, agua a Crimea, ruso como el segundo idioma del Estado, desnazificación, prohibición de Azov y batallones nacionales similares con condena (aunque ahora son héroes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania). Todo esto será percibido como una capitulación.
Las soluciones son las siguientes:
A) Continuar la guerra hasta el último ucraniano y hasta la última ciudad entera. Habrá muchas víctimas y todo el país quedará reducido a escombros. Esta estrategia da esperanza de que Occidente una vez exprima a Rusia, pero como podemos ver, ahora está sucediendo lo contrario. La economía rusa se ha mantenido firme, e incluso el rublo se está recuperando.
B) Simplemente dimita, sin aceptar las condiciones de la Federación Rusa, y en su lugar viene Yanukovich (esto al menos salvará la soberanía de Ucrania ahora). Aunque también es controvertido.
C) Rendirse bajo garantías mundiales(también controvertidas, las garantías mundiales en nuestro tiempo no valen nada).
Conclusión: ninguna de las estrategias es rentable para nosotros. Pero cada uno tiene sus propias ventajas.
Una pequeña esperanza de victoria, pero a costa de grandes sacrificios. Tal vez no haya victoria, y las víctimas permanecerán.
B-C) Preservar el país, las ciudades, los sitios históricos, los monumentos, la infraestructura y salvar decenas de miles de vidas civiles.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Desde luego el grado de indigencia intelectual esta llegando a niveles preocupantes.
> Putin tiene mas del 75% de aceptación popular
> ¿Quién le va a explicar al pueblo que se quita a putin y se devuelve crimea y dombas a ucrania?
> Porque supongo que nadie imagina que si quitan a putin ucrania no va a aceptar otra cosa que eso para empezar a negociar.
> ...





Andáte Belisario, apagá el Sputnik.


----------



## Top5 (25 Mar 2022)

Tomado del blog The Oil Crash


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Mar 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Desde luego el grado de indigencia intelectual esta llegando a niveles preocupantes.
> Putin tiene mas del 75% de aceptación popular ...



el pueblo ruso no pinta nada, seguirán con sus tres litros de vodka al día


----------



## Harman (25 Mar 2022)

Información de un abonado:

En la foto, el comunista y antifascista de Dnipropetrovsk Aleksandr Matyushenko. Fue detenido el 3 de marzo y golpeado hasta casi morir. Estas fotos fueron tomadas entonces. Ahora se encuentra en prisión preventiva, y hace poco que ha conseguido reunir fondos para un abogado. Fue detenido por sus opiniones, también tuvo problemas en 2014.
Hoy, estas fotos fueron publicadas en un foro público nazi de Dniprovsk como "la detención de un agente y saboteador ruso". Al parecer, los recreadores han terminado.

t.me/boris_rozhin/36395


----------



## JCS (25 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Hay que enviar al infierno a estas alimañas:




Sacar fotos o vídeos de prisioneros o fallecidos es algo despreciable que están haciendo los dos bandos, pero a este montón de mierda si lo capturan se merece lo peor... En cualquier ejército serio se le juzgaría pero el ejército ucraniano es lo que es.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (25 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Los servicios secretos rusos podrían estar planeando deponer a Putin en plena guerra, según 'The Times'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eliminan a Putin, a sus generales, retiran a las tropas de Ucrania y les devuelven Crimea y el Donbas.

Ah y piden la entrada de Rusia en la OTAN y le declaran la guerra a China.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

_LAS HADAS DE LA LIBERACION RUSA DE UCRANIA_

MISILES HIPERSONICOS DAGA KINZAL



KALIBER



*BROOOOTAL : ENTER AMADO LIDER : KOREA DEL NORTE SACA UN VIDEO EPIC GAMING ROLLITO ELON MUSK DE SU HWASONG 17


 DIRECTORS CUT*








__





BROOOOTAL : ENTER AMADO LIDER : KOREA DEL NORTE SACA UN VIDEO EPIC GAMING ROLLITO ELON MUSK DE SU HWASONG 17


BROOOOTAL : ENTER AMADO LIDER : KOREA DEL NORTE SACA UN VIDEO EPIC GAMING ROLLITO ELON MUSK DE SU HWASONG 17 https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/brooootal-enter-amado-lider-korea-del-norte-saca-un-video-gaming-rollito-elon-musk-de-su-hwasong-17.1731840/ BOOOM




www.burbuja.info





*BOOOM*


​


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Es una mera cuestión de reservas energéticas USA es un importador neto de petróleo y gas, ¿Con que yacimientos va abastecer a Europa de petróleo y gas sustituyendo a Rusia, si no puede autoabastecerse para ser autosuficiente energéticamente y por tanto tener excedentes?




Entiendo que te joda, pero el petroleo y el gas no son exclusivos de Rusia.


Repítelo. 


Estás jodido, eh?


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

JCS dijo:


> Sacar fotos o vídeos de prisioneros o fallecidos es algo despreciable que están haciendo los dos bandos, pero a este montón de mierda si lo capturan se merece lo peor... En cualquier ejército serio se le juzgaría pero el ejército ucraniano es lo que es.




Están para preocuparse por eso ahora.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (25 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Curioso, guerra en Ucrania y ni un misilazo ni bombazo a gaseoducto.



Como los campos de amapolas de Afganistan despues de 40 años de guerras. :


----------



## Walter Eucken (25 Mar 2022)

Me temo que si llegan a saber lo que costaría la "operación especial" se están quietos.


----------



## Nicors (25 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Al ritmo de perdidas del ejercito ruso, la desmilitarizacion de Rusia estaria completada para finales del verano.
> 
> De todas formas la rendicion de Rusia estimo se producira a finales de Mayo, hasta entonces intentaran refugiarse para que no les caigan muchas hostias.



Ruisa buscará un alto el fuego, un tratado de paz, y cuando de rehaga volverá a atacar Ucrania.


----------



## cryfar74 (25 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La parte ucraniana ya ha acordado 4 de los 6 puntos en las conversaciones con Rusia para alcanzar un acuerdo general que ponga fin a la operación especial:
> 
> - La renuncia de Ucrania a su curso de adhesión a la OTAN;
> - Dar carácter oficial a la lengua rusa;
> ...



De las pocas veces que vi la tele estos tiempos vi una entrevista a un presunto experto que decía residir en Kiev.

Me sorprendió uno de los contertulios le preguntara porque no habían cumplido los acuerdos de Minsk, tanto que el mismo "experto" abrió los ojos ante la pregunta. Fácilmente respondió..." no se cumplieron esos acuerdos porque nos obligaron a firmarlos bajo presión y por tanto no eran validos" y se quedó tan pancho.

Todo eso que propone la parte Ucraniana es humo, no cumplirán nada, tal y como lo justifica este tipo..."nos obligaron a firmarlos bajo presión"

Creo todo se justifica por la necesidad del lado Ucraniano de conseguir tiempo. Intentar que por las negociaciones los Rusos aflojen la ofensiva,

Puede algo tan vanal como la broma al ministro de Defensa ingles, donde éste admitió que aun no podían en *esta primera fase* de la guerra aumentar la ayuda, la clave. Las previsiones Otanicas sugieren una segunda fase donde se impliquen en el conflicto, pero que ésta aun tardaría unos meses en producirse.

Lo acontecido en Mariupol y las peticiones de retirada de lo que resta de las tropas regulares Ucranianas en Donbas sugiere el tiempo que reste no van a ser esos meses, sino mucho menos.


----------



## Impresionante (25 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Ruisa buscará un alto el fuego, un tratado de paz, y cuando de rehaga volverá a atacar Ucrania.



Y así ad infinitum, amén, podéis ir en paz


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 Mar 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Eliminan a Putin, a sus generales, retiran a las tropas de Ucrania y les devuelven Crimea y el Donbas.
> 
> Ah y piden la entrada de Rusia en la OTAN y le declaran la guerra a China.




La fuente que aduce el el pollo este (me tiene bloqueado, así que no recuerdo ese nick concreto) es la misma que nos aseguraba lo de las armas de destrucción masiva en Iraq. Así que es de toda solvencia.


----------



## frangelico (25 Mar 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Como los campos de amapolas de Afganistan despues de 40 años de guerras. :



Eso sí fue bueno. La "guerra contra las drogas" a través de la DEA cuesta una millonada, controlas durante 20 años el país de los campos de amapolas y no se te ocurre defoliar químicamente y acabar con los cultivos. Si realmente hubiera una guerra contra las drogas, claro.


----------



## Formato JPG (25 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> POW occupier - signalman, senior lieutenant. Captured today by the 92nd separate mechanized brigade near the village of Malaya Rogan.



En mi mensaje anterior, expresé mis condolencias por la paliza que le han propinado al chico. 
Sin embargo, me sorprende que se las arreglara (supongo que a escondidas) para llevar el teléfono al frente.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Ukrainian defenders in Mariupol killed a colonel of the 810th Separate Guards Marine Brigade of the Black Sea Fleet.
> 
> "Alexei Nikolaevich Sharov died from a sniper bullet during a special operation in Mariupol," - the so-called "governor" of occupied Sevastopol Mikhail Rozvozhayev.





Se encontró a Wally. Premio.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> La fuente que aduce el el pollo este (me tiene bloqueado, así que no recuerdo ese nick concreto) es la misma que nos aseguraba lo de las armas de destrucción masiva en Iraq. Así que es de toda solvencia.





Huele a azufreee.


----------



## Harman (25 Mar 2022)

Mariupol. Tumbas, inscripciones en las paredes.

t.me/boris_rozhin/36417

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (25 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> el pueblo ruso no pinta nada, seguirán con sus tres litros de vodka al día



los tópicos simplones son el recurso de los simples
En rusia beben vocka.
y en Europa media poblacion son drogadictos que no pueden vivir sin sus ansioliticos antidepresivos y demás drogas legales que les recetan para mantenerlos en sumisos y felices.
En EEUU, cuando se les acaba la receta cientos de miles de dan a las drogas duras
Seguramente mueren mas europeos y estadounidenses per cápita por abuso de drogas legales o ilegales que rusos por abuso del alcohol
pero repite una mentira mil veces.... y seguirá siendo mentira


----------



## espinete2004 (25 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> .....
> Puede algo tan vanal como la broma al ministro de Defensa ingles, donde éste admitió que aun no podían en *esta primera fase* de la guerra aumentar la ayuda, la clave. Las previsiones Otanicas sugieren una segunda fase donde se impliquen en el conflicto, pero que ésta aun tardaría unos meses en producirse.
> ..........



¿Donde se puede ver esa "entrevista"?

Gracias.


----------



## amcxxl (25 Mar 2022)

Mapa⚡Control de los cuarteles de Mariupol y la línea del frente
⚡ Proyecto @wargonzoo publica un mapa de control de las manzanas de la ciudad de Mariupol de hoy.


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Nico (25 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Hay que enviar al infierno a estas alimañas:




La vida militar es muy particular. Lo mismo la de los mineros, etc.

Se forjan lazos y se desarrolla una mística (único modo de sobrevivir, sabiendo que hay lazos inquebrantables). No en vano han muerto mineros por VOLVER A LA MINA a tratar de salvar compañeros de un derrumbe. Lo harías por otro y quisieras que lo hagan por ti. Sin eso no se puede estar en estas condiciones extremas de vida o muerte.

Auguro, digo, pienso que la madre del soldado ruso que recibió la llamada de ese hijo de puta un día va a recibir una caja y, cuando la abra, va a tener la cabeza de esa mala bestia. Si no le mandan la cabeza para que la pueda escupir, al menos le enviarán una foto bastante gore.

Si yo fuera del pelotón de ese muchacho (el muerto al que llaman la madre me refiero) ya estaría haciendo un juramento al respecto.
Si yo fuera del ejército de ese muchacho, ya estaría acomodando las cosas para encontrarlo.

Lo siento por él -en definitiva es un joven idiota-, pero hay ciertos límites y fronteras que no se pueden pasar... y él las ha violado.

Que disfrute las pocas semanas de vida que le quedan.


----------



## Snowball (25 Mar 2022)

*Russia Says Ukraine Operation Focused on Donbas, Interfax Says









Russia Says Ukraine Operation Focused on Donbas, Interfax Says


After a month of fighting that’s yielded limited territorial gains, the Russian military said it’s focusing efforts on taking full control of Ukraine’s Donbas region, potentially a sign it’s backing away from hopes of taking larger swathes of the country.




www.bloomberg.com




*


----------



## Harman (25 Mar 2022)

Destrucción de aeródromos militares en territorio ucraniano por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/36420


----------



## Seronoser (25 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Como la opción 2 parece que se estanca y no va como quisieran
> vamos a por la opción 1
> 
> *Rusia se centrará en la región de Donbass: agencia de noticias rusa Interfax*
> ...



Interfax


----------



## raptors (25 Mar 2022)

peñadelaguila dijo:


> Dile a tu jefe en Moscú o Ekateriburgo, o donde coño estés, que la traducción ha fallado, que no te dé los 0,25€ o lo que cobres....
> Si acaso sería " que ladren los perros", frase que en español carece de sentido alguno aplicado a lo que dices, y bueno "liberada", deberías decir si acaso "controlada por el invasor". Claro que a lo mejor eres un bot y entonces te puede ir igualmente a la m.



_Ja ja ja..._ se ve que te duele... ahí te va de nuevo... *Ladren perros...!! Mariupol ha sido liberada...!!!*


----------



## kelden (25 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A China le suda la polla el devenir de los ucranianos, solo quiere debilitar a EEUU, pero ante el follón que está montando el gallinero UE-OTAN comienzan también a asustarse.
> 
> ¿Por qué se iban a meter en una Guerra Fría de incierto futuro y con posibilidades mermadas de victoria* si esta, la victoria, era segura en 15 años*? Es que es sencillamente absurdo.



Cometes un error de base: los yankis no lo van a permitir sin guerrear. Pues si hay que quitarse la careta y guerrear, cuanto antes mejor. Tu das por bueno que los yankis van a aceptar la derrota con deportividad. Error.


----------



## Pat (25 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El problema de la no integración de España en Europa es el mismo desde hace siglos milenios, y tiene un nombre: Francia. Son ellos los que no han querido hacer conexiones de gas con España, los que no quieren hacer intercambios de conexiones eléctricas, los que no quieren hacer conexiones ferroviarias, los que no quieren hacer autopistas, etc. Si hasta Portugal no quiere hacer la vía del ave que uniría Lisboa con Madrid para ¡No ser una ciudad dormitorio de Madrid!. En el caso francés es por motivos más oscuros: No nos quieren como competencia y prefieren tenernos como "patio trasero" y vasallo.



Ostia; un post donde el bestia Negra de España no es el UK….


----------



## Bartleby (25 Mar 2022)

Bien Europa bien. Hay que volver a instalar la guillotina en la Plaza de la Concordia


----------



## Harman (25 Mar 2022)

Imágenes del lanzador de misiles Grad de la DNR atacando posiciones fortificadas de las AFU cerca de Avdeevka

t.me/boris_rozhin/36419


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Mar 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> los tópicos simplones son el recurso de los simples



no es una simplería decir que Rusia es un país pobre lleno de gente primitiva, atrasada y de alcohólicos, es algo evidente, si la verdad le duele pues aliviese señor putino


----------



## Michael_Knight (25 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Curioso, guerra en Ucrania y ni un misilazo ni bombazo a gaseoducto.



Les viene bien a ambos bandos, tendría que venir un argelino a volarlo o alguien de la CIA


----------



## raptors (25 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> De acuerdo, pero recuerda que todo este follón lo montaron los soviéticos montando países según el humor del padre Stalin o deportando a millones de personas de este a oeste, de oeste a este y el que se quejaba al extremo oriente siberiano. Toda Europa del Este está "mal parida" en el sentido de que las fronteras "fluctúan" con el tiempo.



Te entiendo... se que te duele todo lo que favorece a rusia... pero ni modo... así son las cosas.... _"Odesa, crimea, donetsk, lugansk, Jarkov, kiev etc etc.. históricamente nunca han sido ucranianos... rusia va por lo suyo... "_


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> los tópicos simplones son el recurso de los simples
> En rusia beben vocka.
> y en Europa media poblacion son drogadictos que no pueden vivir sin sus ansioliticos antidepresivos y demás drogas legales que les recetan para mantenerlos en sumisos y felices.
> En EEUU, cuando se les acaba la receta cientos de miles de dan a las drogas duras
> ...





Belisario, camarada, Patria O Muelte!

De qué estercolero saliste?


----------



## Nico (25 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Al ritmo de perdidas del ejercito ruso, la desmilitarizacion de Rusia estaria completada para finales del verano.
> 
> De todas formas la rendicion de Rusia estimo se producira a finales de Mayo, hasta entonces intentaran refugiarse para que no les caigan muchas hostias.




Del autor de "_En Tres Días los Rusos se quedan sin Logística_" y el no menos renombrado "_Ya les han quemado todos los tanques y transportes y ahora van en camiones de Basura_", ahora llega....

_*"Rusia se rinde en Mayo"*_

Próximamente en sus carteleras. No se la pierda !!


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Les viene bien a ambos bandos, tendría que venir un argelino a volarlo o alguien de la CIA




Está más que evaluado.


----------



## kelden (25 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Se ha equivocado con la invasión de Ucrania, pero estas personas son tan sumamente arrogantes, soberbias y orgullosas que son incapaces de admitir un error, así que solo les queda seguir hacia delante. En una nación democrática ya se hubiera enfrentado a una moción de censura por la metedura de pata, en cambio tenemos a generales y políticos que se mean encima si Putin les pone una mala cara.



Metedura de pata? Por? 

Me parece que no leeis bien este asunto.


----------



## Michael_Knight (25 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Graham Phillips hoy:
> 
> So, a few words as i close in on two weeks back in ukraine. I'm based in the Chernigov area, actually as the only journalist here we can say that i've brought this area under the control of honest journalism. The main city in this area is Chernigov, a highly significant settlement of near 300,000. Russian forces have had Chernigov surrounded for around a fortnight now, but it remains under ukrainian control. There are humanitarian corridors letting people leave Chernigov, to Belarus and Russia (Three Sisters border), around 90km away from the city.
> 
> ...



Te recuerdo que en burbuja se postea en español, que pareces nuevo.


----------



## Harman (25 Mar 2022)

Detonación de un BMP-1 minado por las AFU

t.me/boris_rozhin/36418


----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Mar 2022)

ainss, el amor adolescente.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Bien Europa bien. Hay que volver a instalar la guillotina en la Plaza de la Concordia



Y tú para estrenarla.


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Se ha equivocado con la invasión de Ucrania, pero estas personas son tan sumamente arrogantes, soberbias y orgullosas que son incapaces de admitir un error, así que solo les queda seguir hacia delante. En una nación democrática ya se hubiera enfrentado a una moción de censura por la metedura de pata, en cambio tenemos a generales y políticos que se mean encima si Putin les pone una mala cara.



Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia,


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> La vida militar es muy particular. Lo mismo la de los mineros, etc.
> 
> Se forjan lazos y se desarrolla una mística (único modo de sobrevivir, sabiendo que hay lazos inquebrantables). No en vano han muerto mineros por VOLVER A LA MINA a tratar de salvar compañeros de un derrumbe. Lo harías por otro y quisieras que lo hagan por ti. Sin eso no se puede estar en estas condiciones extremas de vida o muerte.
> 
> ...



Las "noticias" del tandem Figaro y sus distintos nicks tienen una credibilidad que oscila entre 0 y tendente a 0. Pero ésta es particularmente interesante. Por un lado, resulta que llevar un móvil a la guerra supone exponerte a que los tuyos te encierren en un calabozo y tiren la llave. Y segundo, el ucro debería tener muy poco aprecio por su vida (y la de su familia) haciendo semejante e ignominiosa ilegalidad, porque los colegas de la víctima no se irían a quedar de brazos cruzados. Se localiza al pollo y se barre su puta casa. Así que, creo que he sido optimista. La credibilidad de esta patraña es de menos 1.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Cometes un error de base: los yankis no lo van a permitir sin guerrear. Pues si hay que quitarse la careta y guerrear, cuanto antes mejor. Tu das por bueno que los yankis van a aceptar la derrota con deportividad. Error.




Pero que derrota, mendrugo? 


Será la de tu idolatrada Rusia, que va a vivir una pax ucraniana de coco y huevo...


----------



## Expected (25 Mar 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Ya, pero Europa no tiene nada que Rusia necesite, ¿para qué la iba a invadir?. Incluso Ucrania en la miseria tiene mayor riqueza real que la mayor parte de Europa, que lo único que tiene son cuentas bancarias llenas de dinero sin respaldo real, producto de su rapiña imperialista.
> 
> Ya no es tampoco la punta de lanza científica y tecnológica que fué en el pasado, ¿qué tiene Europa por tanto deseable?.



Mucho. Puede usarla de vertedero nuclear...en el Norte....de ciudad de vacaciones para oligarcas en la cuenca del Mediterráneo, de terreno agrícola en Francia, en fin....hay muchas cosas.


----------



## Charidemo (25 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> ainss, el amor adolescente.



Buena foto.


----------



## vladimirovich (25 Mar 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> *Russia Says Ukraine Operation Focused on Donbas, Interfax Says
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te lo traduzco.

Como nuestro ejercito es una puta mierda, vamos a confiar mejor en las partidas de mineros borrachuzos del Donbass para que protejan a la recua de inutiles que hemos mandado a Ucrania.

PD: Con todo mi respeto a las milicias del Donbass que si que han demostrado que son unos valientes milicianos.


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia,






En Usera ha debido haber una subida de tensión eléctrica, chinorri se ha quedado pegado al teclado.


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Mar 2022)

_*China es el mayor fabricante del mundo.
*Rusia es la más rica en materias primas del mundo.
WTF. La UE y los EE.UU. están pensando cuando van a la guerra contra Rusia y China.
Rusia y China no necesitan a Occidente, mientras que Occidente se colapsaría de la noche a la mañana sin Rusia y China._


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Mar 2022)

La cantante Yulia Chicherina continúa cambiando banderas en Ucrania. El antiguo edificio del SBU de Melitopol.


----------



## kelden (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Pues eso mismo que dices, China no va por la vía militar para el control hegemónico, sino por la comercial.
> Los países arrasados por la guerra no suelen tener dinero para comprar nada.



No entendeis nada. Pensais que los chinos piensan como nosotros y eso es falso. En nuestro mundo todo es una competicón donde hay ganadores y perdedores y el ganador se lo lleva todo. Los chinos van de otro palo. Los chinos quieren que su pais se desarrolle no para ganar a nadie, solo para vivir lo mejor posible. Por la prosperidad de su pais. Como son 1.500 millones, la consecuencia inmediata es que si lo consiguen serán la primera economía del mundo, pero no es algo buscado por ellos.


----------



## Harman (25 Mar 2022)

Mientras Putin habla de cultura a cultura, en la propia cultura florece una incultura total. Y un lío que roza la idiotez.

En París, las exposiciones de la "Colección Morozov. Iconos del arte contemporáneo", entre las que se encuentran obras de valor incalculable de artistas franceses que pertenecen al Hermitage, al Museo Estatal de Bellas Artes Pushkin y a la Galería Tretyakov y que fueron llevadas allí por la insistencia de los directores de estas instituciones: Piotrovsky, Loshak y Tregulova, respectivamente. Todo estaría bien, pero a la luz de los últimos acontecimientos, esta colección única corre el riesgo de ser expropiada. Y no se trata sólo de un dinero fabuloso, sino también de un fondo cultural único e inigualable de Rusia, cuya importancia para las generaciones futuras es simplemente imposible de evaluar.

La exposición oficial terminó el 22 de febrero de este año. Sin embargo, debido a la supuesta imposibilidad de transportar la colección a causa de la cancelación de los enlaces aéreos entre los países, a la que se refiere Marina Loshak, los objetos de valor pertenecientes al pueblo ruso siguen encontrándose en las bárbaras manos del gobierno francés. La perspectiva de ser detenido también amenaza las obras maestras de Fabergé de los Museos del Kremlin en Londres, los cuadros de Kandinsky de la colección del Museo Ruso, la Galería Tretyakov y el Museo Pushkin en Italia, y la exposición en Málaga con piezas del Museo Ruso.

¿Comprenden los señores y señoras de la cultura que ninguna garantía de devolución y conservación de los objetos de valor emitida por los gobiernos occidentales para estas exposiciones vale el papel que lleva escrito? ¿O se trata de la posición deliberada de retirar los objetos de valor y dejarlos en países poco amistosos? Me gustaría entenderlo. ¿Trabajamos para la idea o para una pequeña parte de ella, señores de la cultura?

La ausencia de la posición del Ministerio de Cultura llama la atención. ¿No entiende Olga Lyubimova las posibles consecuencias de este tipo de descuido? Es urgente exportar la riqueza nacional de los países donde la barbarie y la rusofobia se han convertido en una idea nacional.

t.me/surf_noise1/9368


----------



## raptors (25 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Hombre ... si tu financias a un navalny para que toque los cojones en rusia, es normal que los rusos financien a un lepen para que toque los cojones en francia o a un salvini en italia. Incluso a un abascal en España a través de Hazte Oir. Por cierto .... la rata traidora de abascal ha renegado rápidamente de su financiador ....



Por cierto aprovechando la inercia de los tiempos... a navalny le acaban de dar otra sentencia de _*10 años..*_. (ojala le hubieran dado 40 años)


----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Mar 2022)

Las mujeres ucranias se alistan en las fuerzas armadas para defender su tierra de las hordas de orcos rusos.

MIentras los comedoritos patrios preocupados por el precio de las campurrianas. Os coge una de estas y os da de ostias hasta en el carnet de identidad


----------



## Seronoser (25 Mar 2022)

peñadelaguila dijo:


> Dile a tu jefe en Moscú o Ekateriburgo, o donde coño estés, que la traducción ha fallado, que no te dé los 0,25€ o lo que cobres....
> Si acaso sería " que ladren los perros", frase que en español carece de sentido alguno aplicado a lo que dices, y bueno "liberada", deberías decir si acaso "controlada por el invasor". Claro que a lo mejor eres un bot y entonces te puede ir igualmente a la m.



Foreros con 12 años de antiguedad y pocos mensajes, quemando desesperadamente cuentas antiguas


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> ainss, el amor adolescente.




Aromas de Kutnesov...ainsss qué recuerdos.


----------



## vladimirovich (25 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Cometes un error de base: los yankis no lo van a permitir sin guerrear. Pues si hay que quitarse la careta y guerrear, cuanto antes mejor. Tu das por bueno que los yankis van a aceptar la derrota con deportividad. Error.



China lo que esta es asustada ante la debacle rusa, que no se esperaban, han visto que su "socio" era un farfollas y un inutil y ya van reculando, en breve tenemos a Xi cantando en la Superbowl.


----------



## JOS1378 (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## cryfar74 (25 Mar 2022)

espinete2004 dijo:


> ¿Donde se puede ver esa "entrevista"?
> 
> Gracias.


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> En Usera ha debido haber una subida de tensión eléctrica, chinorri se ha quedado pegado al teclado.



Es en Puerto Gallegos, perdone.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> China lo que esta es asustada ante la debacle rusa, que no se esperaban, han visto que su "socio" era un farfollas y un inutil y ya van reculando, en breve tenemos a Xi cantando en la Superbowl.




Cuánto tú pagal?


----------



## Snowball (25 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Interfax



Cuáles piensas que serán los objetivos finales?

Algo las aparte de Crimea y Donbas?


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (25 Mar 2022)

*Rusia rebaja sus objetivos militares y anuncia que se centrará en el Donbás*

*MENUDO PUTO RIDÍCULO. SON EL JODIDO HAZMEREÍR DEL MUNDO*


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## eltonelero (25 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



me recuerda también a un articulo de uno de "Jarvar" u "Oshfor" que decia que en dos semanas Rusia colapsaría por no tener suficiente flota de aviones y repuestos.... eso ya hace casi un mes.

La cosa creo que iba a hora que se les iban a agotar las balas.
La semana pasada la secta decía que no podrían pagara una deuda que tenían en euros.


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Morcillada Mortal (25 Mar 2022)

*El Ejército ruso anuncia que concentrará su ofensiva solo en la «liberación» del este de Ucrania*

*El jefe de Estado mayor adjunto de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia, Serguéi Roudskoi, da por cumplidos los objetivos fijados al inicio de la invasión.*









El Ejército ruso anuncia que concentrará su ofensiva solo en la «liberación» del este de Ucrania


El jefe de Estado mayor adjunto de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia, Serguéi Roudskoi, da por cumplidos los objetivos fijados al inicio de la invasión.



www.abc.es


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Y Marta Flis Flis se la ha vuelto a chupar a Francis Franco.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (25 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Del autor de "_En Tres Días los Rusos se quedan sin Logística_" y el no menos renombrado "_Ya les han quemado todos los tanques y transportes y ahora van en camiones de Basura_", ahora llega....
> 
> _*"Rusia se rinde en Mayo"*_
> 
> Próximamente en sus carteleras. No se la pierda !!



lo del suministro lo llevan diciendo desde el dia 1, inexplicablemente desde el primer dia los rusos ya se iban a quedar sin suministro en 2 dias, llegaron a la guerra con las manos vacias y los tanques en reserva, ni un bocadillo se llevaron, aunque ya despues de un mes parece que les va aguantando la reserva


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 Mar 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> me recuerda también a un articulo de uno de "Jarvar" u "Oshfor" que decia que en dos semanas Rusia colapsaría por no tener suficiente flota de aviones y repuestos.... eso ya hace casi un mes.
> 
> La cosa creo que iba a hora que se les iban a agotar las balas.
> La semana pasada la secta decía que no podrían pagara una deuda que tenían en euros.




Son gente honesta, nos informaron de las armas de destrucción masiva iraquíes. Un gran favor a la humanidad y la paz.


----------



## frangelico (25 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Destrucción de aeródromos militares en territorio ucraniano por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/36420
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 999513



Me extrañaban tantos aviones de reconocimiento y AWACS bordeando Ucrania por Rumanía y Polonia porque están demasiado lejos del teatro de operaciones, pero parece que hay incursiones aéreas en el Oeste de Ucrania.


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Mar 2022)

_hombre sabio - Orban trabaja para su pueblo no para un payaso en DC o Kiev

Viktor Orban responde a Zelensky con un mensaje de Hungría Primero: 

"No permitimos que Hungría sea empujada a la guerra, por lo que no enviamos soldados ni armas a Ucrania. Así lo entendí incluso con el presidente Zelensky. Hungría es lo primero para nosotros".

_


----------



## gargamelix (25 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia,



Pero qué es este berrinche?


----------



## Harman (25 Mar 2022)

Tres países de la UE se han pronunciado en contra de romper las relaciones comerciales con Rusia.

Esos países son Alemania, Austria y Hungría.

t.me/surf_noise1/9370


----------



## vladimirovich (25 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Rusia rebaja sus objetivos militares y anuncia que se centrará en el Donbás*
> 
> *MENUDO PUTO RIDÍCULO. SON EL JODIDO HAZMEREÍR DEL MUNDO*



Debe estar habiendo buenas purgas en muchos paises del tercer mundo contra todos los politicos y funcionarios que hayan firmado una orden de compra de armamento ruso en los ultimos 20 años deben estar ya en frias celdas.


----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Mar 2022)

Otro orcopez gordo que muerde el polvo


----------



## mike17 (25 Mar 2022)

Rusia anuncia la captura de Lisichansk, mientras Kiev asegura que siguen los combates


Esta localidad se convirtió al principio de la guerra en el hogar de las embajadas internacionales que huyeron de Kiev asediada por los bombardeos.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *El Ejército ruso anuncia que concentrará su ofensiva solo en la «liberación» del este de Ucrania*
> 
> *El jefe de Estado mayor adjunto de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia, Serguéi Roudskoi, da por cumplidos los objetivos fijados al inicio de la invasión.*
> 
> ...




Eso ha sido por firmar lo del gas con USA.


Al siguiente contrato, ni el Donbas...


Bueno, gracias a eso y a unos cuantos miles de rusos muertos, parte de ellos con nuestros impuestos, ha sido un placer.


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (25 Mar 2022)

A los ukros solo les queda uno, que penita mas grande, oiga !!!. 




PD- No se podia esperar otra cosa, de un ejercito tan grande que solo sabe bombardear a sus civiles...


----------



## Harman (25 Mar 2022)

*Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas ya no podrán disparar morteros, vehículos de combate de infantería y granadas propulsadas por cohetes en Yelenivka (DNR)*

Con la liberación de Slavnoye y Taramchuk por parte del 11º regimiento de la DNR, los militantes ucranianos han perdido la capacidad de utilizar una serie de armas en el pueblo de Yelenivka.

Informa el corresponsal de Vesti Krym, Mikhail Andronik, que los combates en este sentido tienen lugar en los suburbios de Donetsk, en el asentamiento de Novomikhailovka.

Recordemos: Yelenivka, un suburbio de Donetsk, ha sido objeto de sangrientos bombardeos por parte de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas durante ocho años.

t.me/astramilitarum/26406

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (25 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso reclama el control de Stavky, Krasnyi Partysan, Batmanka y Troitske en la región de Donetsk en Ucrania. 

Paralelamente, cerca de Izyum las tropas rusas intentan romper la defensa ucraniana desde la dirección sur cerca de Tyhotske/Kamianka.

Fuente Liveumap.


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Pero qué es este berrinche?



Es entre el niño rata y yo, usted no se meta, nadie le ha dado vela en este entierro.


----------



## .Kaikus (25 Mar 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *El Ejército ruso anuncia que concentrará su ofensiva solo en la «liberación» del este de Ucrania*
> 
> *El jefe de Estado mayor adjunto de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia, Serguéi Roudskoi, da por cumplidos los objetivos fijados al inicio de la invasión.*
> 
> ...



Si declaran eso es que van a por Odessa !!!.


----------



## cryfar74 (25 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Tres países de la UE se han pronunciado en contra de romper las relaciones comerciales con Rusia.
> 
> Esos países son Alemania, Austria y Hungría.
> 
> t.me/surf_noise1/9370




Crei leer por ahi que la dependencia de Austria respecto a Rusia supera el 70% e imagino en el caso de Hungria parecido o mas.


----------



## gargamelix (25 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Es entre el niño rata y yo, usted no se meta, nadie le ha dado vela en este entierro.



Vayan a un motel.


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Mar 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> *Russia Says Ukraine Operation Focused on Donbas, Interfax Says
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ERA PARTE DEL PLAN...


----------



## Harman (25 Mar 2022)

Mientras todas las miradas están puestas en Ucrania y en la visita de Biden a Polonia, suenan campanas inesperadas desde Kosovo.

En Kosovska Mitrovica y Gračanica, los serbios han organizado protestas masivas. La imposición por parte de Pristina de la prohibición de las elecciones parlamentarias y presidenciales serbias del 3 de abril fue motivo de indignación. Los serbios están siendo privados de facto de su derecho al voto.

La policía antidisturbios albanesa ROSU ha sido enviada a las ciudades donde se han reunido miles de manifestantes.

t.me/astramilitarum/26402


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Mar 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Ostia; un post donde el bestia Negra de España no es el UK….



Sois periferia, Pat, ya ni podéis ser enemigos...


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Mar 2022)

mike17 dijo:


> Rusia anuncia la captura de Lisichansk, mientras Kiev asegura que siguen los combates
> 
> 
> Esta localidad se convirtió al principio de la guerra en el hogar de las embajadas internacionales que huyeron de Kiev asediada por los bombardeos.
> ...






Necesitamos confirmación, pero es posible....


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Vayan a un motel.



A ver si Negan me presta a Lucille.


----------



## raptors (25 Mar 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> En 2021 ya estaba perfeccionando Putin sus misiles anti satélite:
> 
> 
> _La OTAN denuncia la "irresponsable" destrucción de un satélite ruso en unas prácticas
> ...



Ese fue uno de los tantos mensajes que mando rusia... el que quiso entender entendió.. el que no, pues lo va a sentir en carne propia...


----------



## .Kaikus (25 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> El pepino es Brutal. Ahí caben señuelos, y varias cabezas independientes.



El pepino es brutalisimo, porque miniaturizar una bomba nuclear, para meterla en una pequeña ojiva, *solo esta al alcance de pocos paises !!!.*

PD- Se comenta que incluso Israel carece de la tecnologia necesaria para fabricar mini bombas nucleares.


----------



## mike17 (25 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 999529
> 
> 
> Necesitamos confirmación, pero es posible....



Es que no he visto nada mas en otros medios y es una noticia interesante


----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Mar 2022)

Drone ucranio deja caer un regalito sobre el tanque de los ocupantes


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> ERA PARTE DEL PLAN...




Y los planes para el resto del Sur y el Donbass cuales son? 

Zelemski no va a firmar una puta mierda.


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 Mar 2022)

La situación actual en ex-Ucrania me la ha resumido un viejo soldado en tres frases, que recuerda de la guerra en Mozanbique. Un comandante ordenó castigar a un pueblucho donde se alojaban rebeldes. Y dio tres órdenes sucesivas (3 fases)

1.- Tirarles un par de bombazos y que se rindan y pidan perdón y aseguren que no van a tocar más los cojones.
Mi Cte, les hemos tirado dos bombazos y dicen que no se rinden.

2.- Puta mierda, tírales una docena de bombazos y diles que se rindan de una puta vez y que ahora además van a tener que pagar entre todos una colecta de cojones.
Mi Cte, les hemos tirado una docena de bombazos y dicen que no se rinden y que a lo mejor nos pagan algo, pero una miseria y que nos preparemos, porque sus aliados del otro lado del río les van a ayudar...

3.- Me cago en sus putos muertos, arrasar el puto pueblo, no dejéis una puta casa en pié y diles que no se rindan, porque los voy a aniquilar igual.

Aniquilaron el pueblo y dejaron a la gente en calzones (los que sobrevivieron, claro).

Según el viejo soldado, en ex-Ucrania están entre la fase 2 y la 3


----------



## Castellano (25 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Bien Europa bien. Hay que volver a instalar la guillotina en la Plaza de la Concordia



A que precio?
Negocio redondo para USA.
Europa camino de la recesión


----------



## vladimirovich (25 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Rusia rebaja sus objetivos militares y anuncia que se centrará en el Donbás*
> 
> *MENUDO PUTO RIDÍCULO. SON EL JODIDO HAZMEREÍR DEL MUNDO*



En breve comunicado ruso, nos centramos en evitar que las partidas de ucros con javelins tomen Moscu, Kurks, Rostov y Voronezh los damos por perdidos.


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Mar 2022)

mike17 dijo:


> Es que no he visto nada mas en otros medios y es una noticia interesante



Dice al este y yo he puesto mapa de situación al oeste de Kiev. A ver porque yo ya no me fio de nadie, ni rusos, ni ucros, ni nadie. Ayer estaban liberando Mariupol y nada de nada, daban por muertos a los de Azov y tampoco, todos mienten como bellacos.


----------



## mike17 (25 Mar 2022)

De todas formas las lineas Rusas no son estables y eso indica una vanguardia inexistente, flancos debiles y retaguardia discontinua. Lo ideal para que un batallon sea copado


----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Mar 2022)

Ataque ucranio sobre una orcolumna rusa en Mariupol


----------



## mike17 (25 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Dice al este y yo he puesto mapa de situación al oeste de Kiev. A ver porque yo ya no me fio de nadie, ni rusos, ni ucros, ni nadie.



Yo tampoco, pero a los Rusos le falta empuje eso esta claro


----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Mar 2022)

Misil antitanque ucranio da los buenos días a orcotanque


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

*DIOS MIO QUE RIDICULO MAS RIDICULO.*
*
*
*PAQUISMO GRADO SUPREMO.*


Ahora es cuando Zelenski se tiene que terminar de sacar la chorra y mearle encima a Putin.


----------



## six six six the number.. (25 Mar 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *El Ejército ruso anuncia que concentrará su ofensiva solo en la «liberación» del este de Ucrania*
> 
> *El jefe de Estado mayor adjunto de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia, Serguéi Roudskoi, da por cumplidos los objetivos fijados al inicio de la invasión.*
> 
> ...



Pues si que son eficaces los rusos, en solo un mes ya han "desnazificado" toda Ucrania........


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Mar 2022)

⚡*Todas las armas y equipos militares capturados están siendo transferidos a la LPR y DPR, ya se han transferido 113 tanques y 138 sistemas antitanque Javelin, informa el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia*


----------



## Nico (25 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> ainss, el amor adolescente.




De los pocos Zanks que te he puesto, pero esta foto y su mensaje son ingeniosos y bonitos.
Buen aporte.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

El Orcocausto ha pasado factura...pero aún falta para que la rata vuelva corriendo a casa...


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Mar 2022)

⚡Damos la bienvenida de todas las formas posibles a los primeros pero tímidos intentos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de no mentir. Hoy, el Jefe de Estado Mayor Adjunto del Comando de las Fuerzas Terrestres de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Alexander Gruzevich, confirmó lo que hablamos anteayer: que las noticias sobre la "liberación" de Makarov cerca de Kiev son puramente falsas, la ciudad está en la "zona gris" y hoy ni las tropas rusas ni las ucranianas la controlan.

"Hoy nadie lo controla, se podría decir. Pero se están tomando medidas. Porque el camino del apoyo logístico pasa por Makarov. El enemigo está atacando. adelante. Pero no tiene éxito. Es decir, Makarov es casi un área gris, ni la tuya ni la nuestra", dijo Gruzevich.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (25 Mar 2022)

Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, noticias de última hora en directo | Un alto mando del Ejército ruso da casi por terminada la primera etapa de la "operación" en Ucrania


----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Mar 2022)

Más basura rusa ardiendo


----------



## Arraki (25 Mar 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *El Ejército ruso anuncia que concentrará su ofensiva solo en la «liberación» del este de Ucrania*
> 
> *El jefe de Estado mayor adjunto de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia, Serguéi Roudskoi, da por cumplidos los objetivos fijados al inicio de la invasión.*
> 
> ...



Pues yo creo que es verdad.

Lo que están diciendo es básicamente que las 60K tropas se queden allí que van a por ellos. Que no se vayan

Esta claro que pretenden hacer una bolsa y que está debería de ser la madre de las batallas. Una vez derroten a estas tropas el resto de Ucrania caerá como fichas de dominó


----------



## Walter Eucken (25 Mar 2022)

El mito del Ejército ruso hecho añicos por el país más pobre de Europa. Que mala jugada Vladimir.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

mike17 dijo:


> De todas formas las lineas Rusas no son estables y eso indica una vanguardia inexistente, flancos debiles y retaguardia discontinua. Lo ideal para que un batallon sea copado



A ver cómo se cubren retirándose, preveo risas...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, noticias de última hora en directo | Un alto mando del Ejército ruso da casi por terminada la primera etapa de la "operación" en Ucrania



17.21
*Biden, "decepcionado" por no poder cruzar a Ucrania para ver la situación*
El presidente de Estados Unidos, *Joe Biden*, se ha mostrado este viernes "decepcionado" por no poder cruzar desde *Polonia *la frontera con *Ucrania *para evaluar por sí mismo el impacto de la guerra en ese país, al asegurar que no le "dejan" hacerlo por motivos de seguridad.
     
Le han tenido que quitar el casco…


----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Mar 2022)

Tropas ucranias capturan un orcotanque en el contrataque al norte de Kiev


----------



## vladimirovich (25 Mar 2022)

mike17 dijo:


> De todas formas las lineas Rusas no son estables y eso indica una vanguardia inexistente, flancos debiles y retaguardia discontinua. Lo ideal para que un batallon sea copado



Mi recuento de la estrategia de Z me da 8 frentes de avance.

1) De bielorusia a Kiev.
2) El de Chernigov.
3) La columna magica direccion Kiev.
4) El de Sumy.
5) El de Kharkov.
6) El Donbass.
7) Crimea hacia Mariupol.
8) Crimea hacia Kherson, despues especula en 2 direcciones ,Niikolaev y Kvivirog.

El unico medio exitoso el 7 hacia Mariupol, mas algun exito de las milicias del Donbass.

Me parece a mi que no hay sotanos en la Lubianka para tanto subnormal como tienen en la cupula de Rusia.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Mar 2022)

Los restos de las unidades regulares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y Azov están bloqueados en este parche en Mariupol, donde solo conducen dos puentes que están bajo el control del lado ruso.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> El mito del Ejército ruso hecho añicos por el país más pobre de Europa. Que mala jugada Vladimir.





Espera que ahora tienen que aguantar el Donbass...y Zelenski se habrá venido más arriba aún...imagino que los rusos lo fortificaran lo que puedan, no les arriendo la ganancia.


Las dos provincias más caras de la Historia.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Andan por los desguaces de Seseña y todo, lol.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (25 Mar 2022)

Mapa de la situación de la invasión de Rusia a Ucrania


----------



## raptors (25 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Marhuenda ya dijo hace 4 semanas que si los habitantes de Dombás eran rusos y hablaban ruso era normal que se quisieran integrar en Rusia. Hay mucha hipocresía con esto, puesto que llevado al extremo justifica secesiones como la de Kosovo con Serbia, puesto que si eran moros, se sentían moros y rezaban moro, lo lógico es que fundaran su país. También aplicable a "otras zonas" de conflicto, no se si me entendéis.



Donbass era territorio ruso..!! de hecho más de la mitad de ucrania era territorio ruso...ya lo dijo putin.. en 1924 por orden de lenin, le quitó territorios a rusia y la convirtió en república... Te especializas en aparentar normalidad pero a fin de cuentas solo eres un imbécil que sigue la narrativa proUsa....


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Mar 2022)

_Observamos con pesar que los actos de vandalismo contra la Embajada de Rusia se han convertido en una tradición en Estonia. La embajada espera que las autoridades oficiales finalmente tomen las medidas adecuadas para detenerlo. 

_


----------



## cryfar74 (25 Mar 2022)

MoA - Propaganda Does Not Change The War - The Ukraine Is Still Losing

*La propaganda no cambia la guerra: Ucrania sigue perdiendo*


Este mapa de la situación en Ucrania el 24 de marzo lo proporciona el Ministerio de Defensa francés.






más grande
Es probable que sea el más realista y neutral disponible. Viene con breves notas sobre los teatros numerados.

Aquí están mis propias tomas:


Las fuerzas rusas alrededor de Kiev no realizan movimientos ofensivos sino que se defienden contra contraataques menores fallidos del lado ucraniano (ver más abajo). No he visto ningún indicio de que Rusia se esfuerce por entrar en Kiev. Sería demasiado costoso hacer eso y por poco beneficio estratégico. Pero las fuerzas al este y al oeste de Kiev están atando a una gran parte del ejército ucraniano y le impiden enviar reservas hacia Donbas. Ayer, un ataque aéreo o un misil destruyeron el mayor depósito de combustible ucraniano que quedaba cerca de Kiev. El ejército ucraniano pronto perderá su movilidad.
Kharkiv está a punto de ser rodeado.
Dnipro es un objetivo estratégico que las fuerzas rusas querrán tomar viniendo desde el sur a ambos lados del río Dniéper, así como desde el norte. Rusia destruyó una estación de tren entre Dnipro y Donbas desde donde fluían los suministros a las fuerzas ucranianas que luchaban allí.
Después de un gran progreso ayer, Mariupol se encuentra ahora en una situación de limpieza. Las fuerzas de Azov aún no tienen ninguna posibilidad de sobrevivir.
El paso ruso a través de Mykolayiv hacia Odessa ha resultado ser difícil. La artillería ahora está suavizando las líneas de defensa ucranianas. Hubo informes no confirmados de grandes pérdidas ucranianas en Mykolayiv debido a un ataque con misiles en sus cuarteles.
Estados Unidos ha tratado de utilizar la reunión de ayer de la OTAN y el G-7 para presionar a los europeos a que sancionen las exportaciones rusas de hidrocarburos. También trató de unir a China con Rusia y lograr que los europeos sancionaran a su mayor socio comercial. Ambos intentos fracasaron. No habrá sanciones adicionales contra Rusia. Y si bien el comunicado de la OTAN menciona a China, solo la insta a abandonar su posición neutral. Todo el mundo sabe que eso no va a pasar.
Lo único en lo que la OTAN estuvo de acuerdo es en el lanzamiento de una nueva carga de propaganda fresca.

OTAN: entre 7.000 y 15.000 soldados rusos muertos en Ucrania - _AP_



> Un alto funcionario militar de la OTAN dijo que la estimación de la alianza se basó en información de las autoridades ucranianas, lo que Rusia ha publicado, intencionalmente o no, y la inteligencia recopilada de fuentes abiertas. El funcionario habló bajo condición de anonimato según las reglas básicas establecidas por la OTAN.



Andrei Martyanov repasa las bajas que sufrieron las fuerzas soviéticas en 1943 cuando liberaron Donbas de las entonces fuerzas alemanas de primera clase de la Wehrmacht. En ese entonces había más de 1.000.000 de soldados soviéticos involucrados contra unos 600.000 alemanes. Unos 1.600 soldados soviéticos murieron cada día en feroces combates. ¿Se supone que ahora debemos creer que la operación mucho más pequeña contra un enemigo menos feroz y menos capaz en Ucrania está matando a 550 soldados rusos por día? Eso es obviamente una tontería.

Como dijo un oficial anónimo del Pentágono sobre el número de la OTAN:



> "Seguimos teniendo poca confianza en esas estimaciones"



Para que conste, el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia acaba de anunciar que, hasta el día de hoy, 1.351 soldados rusos han muerto y 3.825 han resultado heridos. (Las pérdidas de las milicias de Lugansk y Donetsk no están incluidas en esos números).

Hay más mentiras propagandísticas como esta del _New York Times_ :

Contraofensiva en Ucrania cambia la dinámica de la guerra

Claro, el titular da esa impresión. Pero solo para aquellos que no leen el informe:



> *Las afirmadas ganancias en territorio son difíciles de cuantificar o verificar* . En al menos una batalla crucial en un suburbio de Kiev, donde las tropas rusas se habían acercado más a la capital, el jueves seguían produciéndose brutales combates callejeros y *no estaba claro si Ucrania había recuperado terreno.*
> Pero incluso esta imagen confusa del progreso ucraniano es útil para el mensaje del país a sus ciudadanos y al mundo: que está llevando la lucha a un enemigo con números y armamento superiores, y no solo agachándose para jugar a la defensiva.
> ...
> En Makariv, otra ciudad campo de batalla al oeste de Kiev que las autoridades ucranianas afirmaron haber recuperado esta semana, la lucha también continuaba, dijo Vadym Tokar, el alcalde, en una entrevista telefónica.
> *“No entiendo de dónde vino esta tontería”* , dijo sobre los informes de que su ciudad había sido liberada. “ *No es cierto. *Tenemos bombardeos y tanques rusos disparando contra la ciudad en este momento”.



Aquí hay más tonterías de los medios "occidentales":

El ejército ucraniano tiene más tanques ahora que cuando comenzó la guerra, porque sigue capturándolos de Rusia - _Forbes_



> Ucrania ha perdido al menos 74 tanques, destruidos o capturados, desde que Rusia amplió su guerra contra el país a partir de la noche del 23 de febrero.
> Pero Ucrania ha capturado al menos 117 tanques rusos, según analistas de inteligencia de código abierto que analizan fotos y videos en las redes sociales.
> En otras palabras, el ejército ucraniano podría tener más tanques ahora que hace un mes, todo sin construir un solo tanque nuevo o sacar algún vehículo viejo del almacenamiento.



Los "analistas de inteligencia de código abierto" holandeses a quienes se les ocurrieron esos números estúpidos son las personas que administran el sitio web de Oryx y que también fueron la fuente de esta mierda de _The Economist :_






más grande


> Stijn Mitzer, analista en Amsterdam, y sus colegas en Oryx, un blog, rastrean las pérdidas examinando fotos y videos de la guerra publicados abiertamente. Casi tres semanas después de la imprudente campaña de Vladimir Putin, Ucrania ha destruido, dañado o capturado al menos 1.054 equipos rusos, aproximadamente cuatro veces más de los que ha perdido ante Rusia.



Contar fotos publicadas de fuentes dudosas en una guerra en la que ambos lados usan el mismo equipo es una tontería. Como incluso _The Economist _señala :



> Estas cifras están lejos de ser perfectas. Son un límite inferior, solo contando las pérdidas confirmadas por evidencia fotográfica o de video. Es mucho más probable que los ucranianos capturen esa evidencia y la difundan que los soldados rusos a quienes probablemente les confiscaron sus teléfonos y están, según la propaganda del Kremlin, en una misión de mantenimiento de la paz. Sin embargo, las cifras permiten vislumbrar a través de la niebla de la guerra.



Las cifras y las imágenes no ofrecen "un vistazo a través de la niebla de la guerra". SON la niebla de la guerra.

Los soldados rusos tienen prohibido llevar teléfonos móviles y tomar fotografías. (La milicia ruso-chechena que actualmente limpia Mariupol es una excepción). Los soldados ucranianos llevan teléfonos móviles y suben fotos de todo tipo. A menudo hay varios de cada vehículo averiado desde diferentes perspectivas, lo que genera muchos conteos dobles y triples. También existe el inconveniente de que ambos bandos utilizan los mismos sistemas de armas soviéticos, lo que a menudo hace imposible identificar el bando al que pertenece un vehículo.

Por último, pero no menos importante, los autores de _Onyx_ obviamente están tomando partido en el conflicto argumentando enviar más armas a Ucrania como si eso cambiara el resultado inevitable.


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Dice al este y yo he puesto mapa de situación al oeste de Kiev. A ver porque yo ya no me fio de nadie, ni rusos, ni ucros, ni nadie. Ayer estaban liberando Mariupol y nada de nada, daban por muertos a los de Azov y tampoco, todos mienten como bellacos.



Recuerde a la primera víctima en la guerra... el problema es que llevamos decenios con esa víctima ya muerta, incluso antes de la guerra...


----------



## mike17 (25 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Mi recuento de la estrategia de Z me da 8 frentes de avance.
> 
> 1) De bielorusia a Kiev.
> 2) El de Chernigov.
> ...



Que los alemanes tuvieran problema de logistica en la segunda guerra mundial es entendible; pues habian estirado mucho las lineas y estaban a miles de km de partida. Pero es que Rusia esta muy cerca, no lo entiendo


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> El mito del Ejército ruso hecho añicos por el país más pobre de Europa. Que mala jugada Vladimir.





Espera que quedan grandísimos disgustos antes de que se replieguen en Donbass y durante.

Cosas chulísimas.

Al loro.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Mar 2022)

Otra falsificación del principal narrador militar de Ucrania Hans Khristian Arestovich

Anunció la muerte del comandante del 49º Ejército de Armas Combinadas del Distrito Militar Sur de la Federación Rusa, el teniente general Yakov Rezantsev.

Como de costumbre, otra falsedad expresada por su boca.


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Y los planes para el resto del Sur y el Donbass cuales son?
> 
> Zelemski no va a firmar una puta mierda.



Ya los inventarán. Qué esta gente ha dicho que han hundido un barco propio a propósito...


----------



## Oso Polar (25 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Son algo mas de 200 bcm lo que importa Europa de Rusia. pero con esos 50 bcm que compraran a EEUU necesitaremos aun, lo que dijo el forero. Si vienen en metaneros de 170.000m3 serian 1077 viajes.



No hay flota suficiente de flota de "metaneros" para mover tal cantidad de m3 de gas licuado, la flota mundial es de 642 LNG Tankers (2020). El movimiento marítimo anual de gas licuado al 2020 fue de de 431 mil millones de m3 (bm3 para abreviar), y el mayor LGN Tanker tiene capacidad de 266,000 m3, entonces si intentamos cubrir las necesidades de Europa de gas ruso, que ascendieron a 185 bm3 en el 2020, por vía marítima y tomamos como referencia el mayor tanquero que existe:

- 1m3 gas licuado (GNL) = 610m3 gas natural

185 bm3 / 610 = 303,278,688.52m3 GNL / 266,000 (capacidad max. GNL Tanker) = 1,140.15 de viajes.

Es decir se necesitan +1,100 mil viajes del mayor tanquero del mundo para abastecer a Europa, por favor corregir si he tomado mal algún dato.









Global LNG tanker fleet 2021 | Statista


The global liquefied natural gas (LNG) tanker fleet encompassed a total of 700 vessels at the end of 2021.




www.statista.com






https://www.petrotecnia.com.ar/junio12/sinpublicidad/GNL.pdf



Edito> error en la cpacidad del cargero que es 266,000


----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Mar 2022)

El nuevo deporte nacional ucranio; incinerar basura rusa


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Mar 2022)

Hasta la fecha, se ha liberado el 93% del territorio de la LPR y el 54% de la DPR, según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.


----------



## .Kaikus (25 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Que disfrute las pocas semanas de vida que le quedan.



Se ha convertido en un objetivo a eliminar, su cobardia tendra su castigo, como aquel rebelde sirio, que le saco del pecho el corazon a un soldado sirio y comio un pedazo.





PD- Cuando lo mataron un año despues, vestia la misma ropa, un cerdo menos.


----------



## Walter Eucken (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Espera que ahora tienen que aguantar el Donbass...y Zelenski se habrá venido más arriba aún...imagino que los rusos lo fortificaran lo que puedan, no les arriendo la ganancia.
> 
> 
> Las dos provincias más caras de la Historia.



Pues como la guerra de invierno. 

Todo esto se lo podrían haber ahorrado y conseguir lo mismo con una planificación más racional.


----------



## Caracalla (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Lo sé, pero reitero que es un movimiento hacia una dirección: Que le den por culo a Rusia y a su gas.
> 
> Y no sé si Putin contaba con eso o no.



Pensamiento mágico.

La única fuente de energía que podría en 2-3 anos paliar la falta de Gas Ruso es el carbón.

No hay otra.

A 5-6 años vista se puede tirar de nuclear si empezamos hoy a construirlas.

Todo lo demas es hacerse trampas al solitario.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Mar 2022)

El primer mapa de la situación operativa en Ucrania proporcionado por el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.

Lo que se dibujó anteriormente está cerca de la realidad.


----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Mar 2022)

El ejército ruso, un ejército de subnormales. Pero eh! que dice la holgazanada que después de Ucrania van a tomar toda Europa. Son tan subnormales que no me extrañaría que intentasen atacar Finlandia, o Polonia, o Rumania.


----------



## Seronoser (25 Mar 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Cuáles piensas que serán los objetivos finales?
> 
> Algo las aparte de Crimea y Donbas?



No tengo ninguna certeza, estoy como Interfax y Reuters  
Crimea ya es rusa y la Federación ha invertido mucho dinero allí.
Donbas será independiente, aunque emocional y económicamente, dependiente de Rusia.

El resto...la lógica diría que toda la línea del Dnieper al Este sería rusa, posiblemente con un Kiev al menos compartido a la manera de Berlín, incluyendo toda la costa del mar negro, desde Rumanía a Mariupol.
Peeeeero, nadie tiene en cuenta que los ciudadanos rusos no quieren seguir poniendo dinero en esas tierras.
Ya se puso mucha pasta en Crimea. Y la voluntad del pueblo ruso es poderosa. Digo el pueblo de verdad, no los manifestantes pro Navalny y demás...

Por tanto, es dificil saber qué se hará en este momento. Hay que esperar a las próximas semanas.
Lo único que sí tengo meridianamente claro, es que el ejército ucro va a ser destruido hasta sus cimientos, así como su economía.
Ucrania está muerta, y con ella, cualquier intento de desestabilizar Rusia desde otros países ex soviéticos, en los próximos 20 o 30 años, al menos hasta que Putin muera.

Y luego ya veremos.
Aunque para entonces...quien sabe dónde estará la Unión Europea, el euro, las fronteras, etc, etc.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

mike17 dijo:


> Que los alemanes tuvieran problema de logistica en la segunda guerra mundial es entendible; pues habian estirado mucho las lineas y estaban a miles de km de partida. Pero es que Rusia esta muy cerca, no lo entiendo





Pues yo si lo entiendo. La profesionalidad cuesta dinero.

Si no hay dinero o si el dinero se pierde por el camino, el desastre está asegurado.

Paquismo en vena.


Pero bueno, ya la follarrusada dirá que sus mejores medios están reservados para la invasion alíen, etc etc...


Yo siempre creí que lo del resto de Ucrania era distracción, pero también que Rusia iba a acojonar y Zelenski resignarse a perder el Donbass.

Si ahora Rusia se conforma con intentar el Donbass, Zelenski no va a soltar presa y los va a intentar desangrar como pueda, con nuestra inestimable ayuda.

En cualquier caso, el Mundo ya está escarmentado con estos pájaros, Rusia va al abismo por décadas, lo cual es grandioso para la Humanidad. 

Los hijos de puta cuanto antes den la cara mejor.


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 Mar 2022)

Otra ciudad que vuelve a la madre Rusia


----------



## Nico (25 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, noticias de última hora en directo | Un alto mando del Ejército ruso da casi por terminada la primera etapa de la "operación" en Ucrania



Veo que está en debate este tema y advierto que no han leído la noticia (además que está escrita por uno de los clásicos "becarios" que redactan para el culo).

Lo que dice el ruso es que han desarticulado al Ejército ucraniano y que ahora van a "limpiar" la zona del Donbass. Cosa bastante lógica por otro lado.

En ningún sitio dice que sean TODOS los objetivos, o que "se retiran" de donde están para regresar a su casa.

1) Desarticular al Ejército ucraniano... *check*
2) Liberar la totalidad del Donbass... *ahora empieza a fondo.*
3) ¿Acuerdo, Tratado?... *¿?*
4) Si todavía no hay Acuerdo o Tratado, siguientes objetivos que son... *(no lo sabemos)*

¿Cuál es el problema?


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Mar 2022)

Planes ucranianos de antes de la invasión rusa para atacar el Donbass en el presente Marzo.



De ser autenticos desmonta completamente el discurso otánico.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Mar 2022)

Cañones autopropulsados ucranianos 203-mm capturados 2S7 "Peony / Malka".


----------



## .Kaikus (25 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Tambien ha dicho la Sexta que las residencias de ancianos estan quedandose sin alimentos, tienen la misma credibilidad que la television cubana !!!.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (25 Mar 2022)

Los separatistas de Donetsk denuncian 260 muertos en bombardeos ucranianos durante la última semana


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Veo que está en debate este tema y advierto que no han leído la noticia (además que está escrita por uno de los clásicos "becarios" que redactan para el culo).
> 
> Lo que dice el ruso es que han desarticulado al Ejército ucraniano y que ahora van a "limpiar" la zona del Donbass. Cosa bastante lógica por otro lado.
> 
> ...



Ah, ninguno.


Tú a tu bola, eh?


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 Mar 2022)

Los contribuyentes europedos donan con alegría inmensa armamento carísimo a Rusia.


----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Mar 2022)

Embolsamiento orcorruso al norte de Kiev que están desnazificando los ucranios. No me seaís impacientes, las labores de limpieza marchan a buen ritmo.


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 Mar 2022)

Donaciones europedas a los ruskys.


----------



## frangelico (25 Mar 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> No hay flota suficiente de flota de "metaneros" para mover tal cantidad de m3 de gas licuado, la flota mundial es de 642 LNG Tankers (2020). El movimiento marítimo anual de gas licuado al 2020 fue de de 431 mil millones de m3 (bm3 para abreviar), y el mayor LGN Tanker tiene capacidad de 26000 m3, entonces si intentamos cubrir las necesidades de Europa de gas ruso, que ascendieron a 185 bm3 en el 2020, por vía marítima y tomamos como referencia el mayor tanquero que existe:
> 
> - 1m3 gas licuado (GNL) = 610m3 gas natural
> 
> ...



Con los hidrocarburos las flotas deben estar bastante apretadas y hay suministros de LNG que no tienen destino alternativo. UsA solo puede colocar sus excedentes y los canadienses (USA y Canadá son como un mercado único, Canadá proruce cada vez más petróleo y gas de las arenas de Alberta) en Europa y Australia en China, ,Japón, India y Corea. Si China deja de lado a Australia e India lo hace parcialmente, ese gas queda sin salida. De ahí que haya tantas guerras para impedir gasoductos .

Ojo al caso australiano porque si pierden a China como cliente y el crecimiento de importaciones de India no les toca, su posición como mayor exportador de LNG (de otra manera no puede colocarlo), se va a la mierda. Y para China australia es cada vez más un enemigo al que es fácil llevar a la depresión si cambias de proveedor con rapidez (Australia prácticamente solo exporta commodities, muchas per capita, eso sí).


----------



## bangkoriano (25 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Otra falsificación del principal narrador militar de Ucrania Hans Khristian Arestovich
> 
> Anunció la muerte del comandante del 49º Ejército de Armas Combinadas del Distrito Militar Sur de la Federación Rusa, el teniente general Yakov Rezantsev.
> 
> Como de costumbre, otra falsedad expresada por su boca.



Esto decían lo ukros

Soldado ruso atropella con un tanque de guerra a su coronel | Remolacha - Noticias Republica Dominicana


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 Mar 2022)

Recordando los crímenes del guerra del criminal Biden


----------



## cryfar74 (25 Mar 2022)

Entre los comentarios en MOA encontré este interesante..

" El tema "Rusia está perdiendo" que domina los medios occidentales tiene un claro propósito propagandístico. Conduce directamente al "Rusia estaba desesperada", que se utilizará para evitar que la gente piense con claridad sobre la falsa bandera que pretenden montar. Obviamente, si en cambio estuviera claro que Rusia ha destruido el 85% del ejército ucraniano, el público vería que no tiene sentido que recurran a las armas químicas y que el lado desesperado por involucrar a la OTAN podría tener otros motivos. "


La verdad es que sorprende la noticia sobre la ofensiva Ukra en Kiev, y la rendición y asedio de miles de tropas Rusas. Ademas sin esconderse, diciendo que la fuente es del Ministerio de Defensa de Reino Unido.


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 Mar 2022)

bangkoriano dijo:


> Esto decían lo ukros
> 
> Soldado ruso atropella con un tanque de guerra a su coronel | Remolacha - Noticias Republica Dominicana



Son patéticos


----------



## capitán almeida (25 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Embolsamiento orcorruso al norte de Kiev que están desnazificando los ucranios. No me seaís impacientes, las labores de limpieza marchan a buen ritmo.



Sigue soñando disfigurao


----------



## Von Rudel (25 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Los contribuyentes europedos donan con alegría inmensa armamento carísimo a Rusia.



Si continua la escalada, es posible que esas armas Europeas acaben en atentados contra vuelos comerciales en Europa.


----------



## alnitak (25 Mar 2022)

*boeing y airbus vuelven a rusia*
*
*
*Joderos putos amigos de USA *


----------



## Bulldozerbass (25 Mar 2022)

Para el que le interese, y a pesar de la manía que tengamos a Bergoglio, aunque algunos digan que es masón, satánico, anticrístico, otros dirán que no es Papa, o que la Consagración ya fue hecha por Pio XII, hoy los cristianos católicos rezamos para que Ntra Señora interceda por la humanidad.


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Entre los comentarios en MOA encontré este interesante..
> 
> " El tema "Rusia está perdiendo" que domina los medios occidentales tiene un claro propósito propagandístico. Conduce directamente al "Rusia estaba desesperada", que se utilizará para evitar que la gente piense con claridad sobre la falsa bandera que pretenden montar. Obviamente, si en cambio estuviera claro que Rusia ha destruido el 85% del ejército ucraniano, el público vería que no tiene sentido que recurran a las armas químicas y que el lado desesperado por involucrar a la OTAN podría tener otros motivos. "
> 
> ...



La basura que nos rodea es nausebunda, pero lo del Reino de la Gran Puta es para nota. Llevan siglos así, y dominan el arte de ser hijos de puta integrales.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Mar 2022)

Spotify deja Rusia

Según la publicación, la empresa abandonará el mercado ruso en abril.


----------



## frangelico (25 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Si continua la escalada, es posible que esas armas Europeas acaben en atentados contra vuelos comerciales en Europa.



Es que ese es su destino más probable. JAvelins contra iglesias y edificios públicos o con suerte coches blindados de políticos y stinger derribando vuelos . Lo único bueno es que algún helicóptero o avión de políticos puede caer, eso no hay ni que planearlo, en Europa solo vuelan sobre áreas urbanas helicópteros policiales y de altos cargos públicos.


----------



## Apretrujillos (25 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> *boeing y airbus vuelven a rusia
> 
> 
> Joderos putos amigos de USA *



Fuente, sus sucios huevos morenos. Otro parguela al ignore


----------



## Seronoser (25 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Para el que le interese, y a pesar de la manía que tengamos a Bergoglio, aunque algunos digan que es masón, satánico, anticrístico, otros dirán que no es Papa, o que la Consagración ya fue hecha por Pio XII, hoy los cristianos católicos rezamos para que Ntra Señora interceda por la humanidad.



El catolicismo es herejía para la Ortodoxia.
Nada de lo que haga el argentino tiene importancia alguna.


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (25 Mar 2022)

¿La 82ª está en Polonia?...


----------



## orcblin (25 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Entre los comentarios en MOA encontré este interesante..
> 
> " El tema "Rusia está perdiendo" que domina los medios occidentales tiene un claro propósito propagandístico. Conduce directamente al "Rusia estaba desesperada", que se utilizará para evitar que la gente piense con claridad sobre la falsa bandera que pretenden montar. Obviamente, si en cambio estuviera claro que Rusia ha destruido el 85% del ejército ucraniano, el público vería que no tiene sentido que recurran a las armas químicas y que el lado desesperado por involucrar a la OTAN podría tener otros motivos. "
> 
> ...



Aparte de que intentan evitar deserciones y mantener el ánimo de los urkos.


----------



## kelden (25 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Para el que le interese, y a pesar de la manía que tengamos a Bergoglio, aunque algunos digan que es masón, satánico, anticrístico, otros dirán que no es Papa, o que la Consagración ya fue hecha por Pio XII, hoy los cristianos católicos rezamos para que Ntra Señora interceda por la humanidad.



Bergoglio está ahí por inspiración divina y es infalible.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Mar 2022)

Tarotista y numerólogo comunica que Putin será traicionado por un general y un oligarca.

Vladislav Gritsay afirma que kuriles volverá a Japón, Karelia a Finlandia....y la guerra acabará el 20 de abril.

Fuente Ukra: Dnepr.info


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (25 Mar 2022)

_Biden le dice a la 82.a División Aerotransportada que van a Ucrania: "Vas a ver cuando estés allí, vas a ver mujeres, jóvenes parados en el medio, frente a un maldito tanque diciendo 'No me voy'". 

_

Completamente chocho...cualquier dia se caga encima delante de todos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Mar 2022)

Efectivamente, es propaganda para los borregos del timovirus no para este foro.


----------



## Octubrista (25 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Curioso, guerra en Ucrania y ni un misilazo ni bombazo a gaseoducto.



No, curioso no, es que Europa ha firmado un acuerdo de compra de gas a EEUU, porque la UE sabe perfectamente, que si no compra gas a EEUU por las buenas, algún "accidente" habría ocurrido en los gaseoductos que atraviesan Ucrania (y quizá en otros) que hubieran obligado a Europa a comprar gas a EEUU por las malas.

Aquí siempre se ha tratado de lo mismo, del control de la energía y el poder de imponer los precios, y en qué moneda.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Los contribuyentes europedos donan con alegría inmensa armamento carísimo a Rusia.





Tranquilo amigo, nos damos por satisfecho con que el 50% por ciento haya sido empleado en fulminar orcos.


----------



## @Durruty (25 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Para el que le interese, y a pesar de la manía que tengamos a Bergoglio, aunque algunos digan que es masón, satánico, anticrístico, otros dirán que no es Papa, o que la Consagración ya fue hecha por Pio XII, hoy los cristianos católicos rezamos para que Ntra Señora interceda por la humanidad.



Toda la Ukrania del oeste (la que es pro UE y pro OTAN) es católica, y la Ukrania del este (donde mas se habla ruso y es más pro rusa) es ortodoxa...

El Papa está azuzando y bendiciendo una guerra religiosa, una cruzada contra los cristianos ortodoxos, contra Rusia...


----------



## Bulldozerbass (25 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El catolicismo es herejía para la Ortodoxia.
> Nada de lo que haga el argentino tiene importancia alguna.



Sin embargo la ortodoxia no es herejía para Roma, se nos permite comulgar en sus templos si no tenemos otra posibilidad. 

No creo que sea porque Roma piense que la ortodoxia tiene razón, sino por amor fraterno y respeto a la Tradición.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Si continua la escalada, es posible que esas armas Europeas acaben en atentados contra vuelos comerciales en Europa.




Sí, como las de Siria o Libia. Cienes de derribos a diario.


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)

*Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas afirman haber matado a otro general ruso.*
Las fuerzas armadas de *Ucrania *han acabado con la vida de otro general ruso en la región de *Jerson*, al sur del país, según ha afirmado este viernes un asesor presidencial en Kiev.

Olexei Arestóvich, asesor del jefe de gabinete del presidente *Volodimir Zelenski,* informó a la prensa en la capital ucraniana de que en la jornada de ayer las fuerzas armadas ucranianas abatieron al comandante de la armada rusa número 49, Yakov Vladimírovich Rezántsev.

Según el asesor, citado por la agencia ucraniana Ukrinform, el teniente general murió en un aeropuerto en Chronobayivka, en la región de Jersón, el mismo lugar donde hace una semana el ejército ucraniano mató al teniente general Andréi Mordvíchev.

Por otro lado, el gobernador de Sebastopol informó este viernes de la muerte del comandante de brigada de la Flota rusa del mar Negro Alexéi Sharov durante los combates en torno a la ciudad sitiada de Mariúpol, en el sur de Ucrania.


----------



## crocodile (25 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Tres países de la UE se han pronunciado en contra de romper las relaciones comerciales con Rusia.
> 
> Esos países son Alemania, Austria y Hungría.
> 
> t.me/surf_noise1/9370



A ver si revienta la Unión Euroyankee de una vez .


----------



## Von Rudel (25 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 999529
> 
> 
> Necesitamos confirmación, pero es posible....




Ciencia ficción y propaganda de guerra. No pueden avanzar tanto a pie.


----------



## Epicii (25 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Rusia rebaja sus objetivos militares y anuncia que se centrará en el Donbás*
> 
> *MENUDO PUTO RIDÍCULO. SON EL JODIDO HAZMEREÍR DEL MUNDO*



Entonces el dombas tendrá fronteras con Polonia...

Mas allá si Rusia sabia en que se metía o no, no puede retroceder, no puede dejar una parte de Ucrania sin ocupar que se convertiría en un arsenal de la OTAN. 
Mire el rublo, usted cree que Putin es un improvisado? No se crea que la realidad es la de Twitter de las cuentas prootan


----------



## apocalippsis (25 Mar 2022)

__





La F1 bajo amenaza: Posible ataque con misiles en Jeddah durante las prácticas libres del Gran Premio de Arabia Saudi


El Gran Premio de Arabia Saudi se llevará acabo este fin de semana como parte del calendario de la Fórmula 1 en el 2022, con todo listo para que se...




us.marca.com


----------



## Nico (25 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Se ha convertido en un objetivo a eliminar, su cobardia tendra su castigo, como aquel rebelde sirio, que le saco del pecho el corazon a un soldado sirio y comio un pedazo.
> 
> PD- Cuando lo mataron un año despues, vestia la misma ropa, un cerdo menos.




Para quienes no tengan memoria (o información) al respecto, les recuerdo que los judíos se dieron el trabajo de matar A TODOS los que participaron *del atentado a sus atletas en las Olimpíadas de Munich* (1972).









Masacre de Múnich - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Les tomó años, pero lo hicieron puntual y meticulosamente.

Y cuando la tarea estuvo concluida, citaron a todos los familiares y les documentaron el proceso para que la memoria de sus hijos pudiera descansar en paz.



> Golda Meir y el Comité de Defensa Israelí dieron órdenes secretas al Mossad *de matar, dondequiera que se encontrasen, a los once hombres de Septiembre Negro y del Frente Popular para la Liberación de Palestina (FPLP) que planificaron y organizaron la matanza de los atletas israelíes*. Para ello, el servicio secreto israelí creó una unidad encubierta que sería ayudada por las células de información israelíes instaladas en Europa. Esta misión se conocería más tarde como *Operación Cólera de Dios (Mivtzah Za'am Hael en hebreo).*





Todos habían muerto *para Enero de 1979*, salvo uno que murió en *2010*.



> El 22 de enero de 1979, el servicio secreto israelí dio finalmente con el paradero de Salameh, asesinándole con un coche bomba.
> 
> El 3 de julio de 2010, Mohammed Daoud Oudeh, alias Abu Daoud (de quien se dice que fue quien concibió la acción), murió en el Hospital Al Andalus de Damasco (Siria), debido a una insuficiencia renal.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (25 Mar 2022)

@Durruty dijo:


> Toda la Ukrania del oeste (la que es pro UE y pro OTAN) es católica, y la Ukrania del este (donde mas se habla ruso y es más pro rusa) es ortodoxa...
> 
> El Papa está azuzando y bendiciendo una guerra religiosa, una cruzada contra los cristianos ortodoxos, contra Rusia...



No lo veo así, me parece más bien un llamamiento a la intercesión de la Virgen consagrándose a su Inmaculado Corazón. Pero cada uno es dueño de interpretarlo según le dicte su corazón (o su estómago)


----------



## IgFarben (25 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Embolsamiento orcorruso al norte de Kiev que están desnazificando los ucranios. No me seaís impacientes, las labores de limpieza marchan a buen ritmo.



Pero no dijeron ayer que ya habían liberado todo Irpin y que Borodyanka también?
Ese frente esta mas estático que el frente occidental en la Gran Guerra.


Billy Ray dijo:


> Planes ucranianos de antes de la invasión rusa para atacar el Donbass en el presente Marzo.
> 
> 
> 
> De ser autenticos desmonta completamente el discurso otánico.



No te digo que no, pero no le veo sentido.
Sabiendo que van a atacar, te preparas, se estampan, y en el contraataque les arrasas. 
Para Rusia lo mejor era que los ucranianos pegasen el primer tiro, cosa que dudo que hiciesen viendo lo que les paso a los Georgianos en 2008.


----------



## Zepequenhô (25 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas afirman haber matado a otro general ruso.*



Esto me recuerda a la ofensiva del Teth.

Cuando esta terminó los norteamericanos sumaron las bajas que había informado cada unidad que habia conseguido, y resultaba que habían matado al 300% de los efectivos enemigos.


----------



## doced11 (25 Mar 2022)

Leyendo los comentarios en el foro me surge una pregunta que no se como explicar...

Parece ser que Rusia, el segundo ejército del mundo, es incapaz de vencer a Ucrania, uno de los países más pobres de Europa. Pues bien, para defendernos de ese ejército se creó la OTAN, una potentísima organización internacional que incluye al primer ejército del mundo, pero viendo la capacidad militar de Rusia... ¿qué utilidad tiene ya esa organización? ¿De qué nos defiende? China está en el otro lado del planeta y no tiene medios para desplazar sus fuerzas hasta aquí... ¿Para que sirve la OTAN? 

O llevan años mintiéndonos descaradamente o en Ucrania aún no lo hemos visto todo ¿no?


----------



## Señor X (25 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Cañones autopropulsados ucranianos 203-mm capturados 2S7 "Peony / Malka".
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 999553



A base de capturar material ucraniano, las repúblicas va a ser más poderosas militarmente que muchos estados europeos. Les falta aviación, porque marina de guerra tienen (la de Donestk, al capturar la flota ucraniana).


----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Biden le dice a la 82.a División Aerotransportada que van a Ucrania: "Vas a ver cuando estés allí, vas a ver mujeres, jóvenes parados en el medio, frente a un maldito tanque diciendo 'No me voy'".
> 
> _
> 
> Completamente chocho...cualquier dia se caga encima delante de todos.



Es un Nerva.

Le han puesto ahí porque el último tenía tendencias tipo Nerón, y están a ver si se muere o algo y llega la emperatriz Qué Mala, primera de su nombre, reina del progresismo internacional, y sacrosanta en virtud de su identidad de mujer racializada.

Vamos a terminar echando de menos al abuelete, ya lo verás.


----------



## Seronoser (25 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Sin embargo la ortodoxia no es herejía para Roma, se nos permite comulgar en sus templos si no tenemos otra posibilidad.
> 
> No creo que sea porque Roma piense que la ortodoxia tiene razón, sino por amor fraterno y respeto a la Tradición.



Roma hace cientos de siglos que se abandonó a la opulencia y a luchar contra el ateismo que es su mayor enemigo, mientras se folla niños indefensos.

Mientras, la Ortodoxia lleva miles de años luchando contra el Islam.

Este es el Cristo que a mí, me representa, el que combate al enemigo, para defender a los suyos.




En el Catolicismo, Cristo es un tipo que solo se folla a María Magdalena, come y bebe y poco más.
Para vosotros esa versión LGTBI.


----------



## piru (25 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>




Segunda parte de la saga: El ejercito ruso se congelará por el frio de Ucrania









Los Soldados Rusos Están 'sufriendo Congelación' Porque Carecen Del Equipo Adecuado Para El Clima Frío En Ucrania - Noticias Del Mundo En Español


Las tropas rusas en Ucrania carecen de ropa adecuada para el clima frío y algunas han sido retiradas de la lucha por congelación, reveló el martes un alto




noticiasdelmundo.news


----------



## frangelico (25 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nunca tantas armas tan portátiles y útiles han estado tan repartidas entre gente de dudosa moralidad. Así que, si no hay ya contenedores en Europa los habrá pronto. Estadios de fútbol son otro lugar ideal para jugar al Javelin.


----------



## Azrael_II (25 Mar 2022)

Piden cierre del espacio aéreo


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (25 Mar 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> Pero no dijeron ayer que ya habían liberado todo Irpin y que Borodyanka también?
> Ese frente esta mas estático que el frente occidental en la Gran Guerra.
> 
> No te digo que no, pero no le veo sentido.
> ...



Ya lo hicieron. Desde el 16 de Febrero estaban bombardeando a saco las posiciones de las repúblicas.


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)

*Estados Unidos dice que la posición de India sobre Ucrania es "insatisfactoria" pero no sorprendente.*
Un alto funcionario de la Casa Blanca ha dicho este viernes que la posición de *India *sobre la crisis en *Ucrania *ha sido "insatisfactoria", pero que tampoco sorprende dada su relación histórica con *Rusia*.

Mira Rapp-Hooper, directora para el Indo-Pacífico en el Consejo de Seguridad Nacional de la Casa Blanca, ha insistido en que era necesario proporcionar a la India alternativas para mantener los estrechos vínculos con Rusia.


----------



## dabuti (25 Mar 2022)

Caras pintadas de verde, civiles atados a farolas: organizaciones gitanas denuncian racismo contra los gitanos de Ucrania


Parece confirmarse que las imágenes de civiles atados a farolas tienen que ver con casos de racismo y no solo de saqueos.




aldescubierto.org


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

doced11 dijo:


> Leyendo los comentarios en el foro me surge una pregunta que no se como explicar...
> 
> Parece ser que Rusia, el segundo ejército del mundo, es incapaz de vencer a Ucrania, uno de los países más pobres de Europa. Pues bien, para defendernos de ese ejército se creó la OTAN, una potentísima organización internacional que incluye al primer ejército del mundo, pero viendo la capacidad militar de Rusia... ¿qué utilidad tiene ya esa organización? ¿De qué nos defiende? China está en el otro lado del planeta y no tiene medios para desplazar sus fuerzas hasta aquí... ¿Para que sirve la OTAN?
> 
> O llevan años mintiéndonos descaradamente o en Ucrania aún no lo hemos visto todo ¿no?





Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja

Nice try!


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Mar 2022)

No se, a mí me parece que dice tonterias sin sentido.


----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

doced11 dijo:


> *¿Para que sirve la OTAN?*





*"Esclavos terrícolas, contemplad el fruto de vuestros esfuerzos. ¡¡ El palacio móvil de opresión !! Todos sabemos que las fuerzas de ocupación son caras, pero gracias al palacio móvil de opresión, unos pocos dignatarios pueden explotar vuestro planeta por unos pocos peniques."   *


----------



## Seronoser (25 Mar 2022)

doced11 dijo:


> Leyendo los comentarios en el foro me surge una pregunta que no se como explicar...
> 
> Parece ser que Rusia, el segundo ejército del mundo, es incapaz de vencer a Ucrania, uno de los países más pobres de Europa. Pues bien, para defendernos de ese ejército se creó la OTAN, una potentísima organización internacional que incluye al primer ejército del mundo, pero viendo la capacidad militar de Rusia... ¿qué utilidad tiene ya esa organización? ¿De qué nos defiende? China está en el otro lado del planeta y no tiene medios para desplazar sus fuerzas hasta aquí... ¿Para que sirve la OTAN?
> 
> O llevan años mintiéndonos descaradamente o en Ucrania aún no lo hemos visto todo ¿no?



Cuentas de 13 años reviviendo...joder, sois patéticos


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Mar 2022)

Ucraina comienza a vender bonos militares al 11%.

Fuente Ukra: wz.lviv.ua

PD: para compras superiores a 500.000 UAH sólo banco OTP ó Raiffeisen


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Para quienes no tengan memoria (o información) al respecto, les recuerdo que los judíos se dieron el trabajo de matar A TODOS los que participaron *del atentado a sus atletas en las Olimpíadas de Munich* (1972).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A los follarrusos les debía esperar el mismo futuro.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (25 Mar 2022)

OT 




Esto afecta a la F1 del finde, parece ser que es cerquita.


----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Donaciones europedas a los ruskys.



Ya voy viendo varias veces que los filo-orcos posteaís eso de que los orcos han encontrado javelins y nlaws. La mayoría de las ocasiones lo que mostraís es el lanzador, que es de un solo uso, desechable. Lo que encuentran los subnormales rusos es el tubo que han tirado en la cuneta los ucranios después de reventarles un orcotanque.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Si continua la escalada, es posible que esas armas Europeas acaben en atentados contra vuelos comerciales en Europa.



Ojalá fueras a bordo!

Pero tú sólo, eh!


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Ya voy viendo varias veces que los filo-orcos posteaís eso de que los orcos han encontrado javelins y nlaws. La mayoría de las ocasiones lo que mostraís es el lanzador, que es de un solo uso, desechable. Lo que encuentran los subnormales rusos es el tubo que han tirado en la cuneta los ucranios después de reventarles un orcotanque.




Eso, más los años que tardarían en encontrar y traducir el manual de uso.

Y luego estar sobrios para disparar.


----------



## Harman (25 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Tarotista y numerólogo comunica que Putin será traicionado por un general y un oligarca.
> 
> Vladislav Gritsay afirma que kuriles volverá a Japón, Karelia a Finlandia....y la guerra acabará el 20 de abril.
> 
> Fuente Ukra: Dnepr.info



Si tienen que recurrir al Rappel local es que están francamente jodidos


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Otra ciudad que vuelve a la madre Rusia




1. A ver lo que le dura.

2. Menudo honor, ser de un país apestado de por vida.


----------



## angelgs (25 Mar 2022)

doced11 dijo:


> Leyendo los comentarios en el foro me surge una pregunta que no se como explicar...
> 
> Parece ser que Rusia, el segundo ejército del mundo, es incapaz de vencer a Ucrania, uno de los países más pobres de Europa. Pues bien, para defendernos de ese ejército se creó la OTAN, una potentísima organización internacional que incluye al primer ejército del mundo, pero viendo la capacidad militar de Rusia... ¿qué utilidad tiene ya esa organización? ¿De qué nos defiende? China está en el otro lado del planeta y no tiene medios para desplazar sus fuerzas hasta aquí... ¿Para que sirve la OTAN?
> 
> O llevan años mintiéndonos descaradamente o en Ucrania aún no lo hemos visto todo ¿no?



¿El primer ejército del mundo cuánto tarda de media en conquistar países bastante más pobres?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Es obvio que eso no va a seguir así.
> 
> Los precios subirán y la gente se empezará a poner mantas en vez de encender la calefacción. Y posiblemente gastarán mucha menos agua caliente.
> El clásico "¡¡ CIERRA YA LA PUTA DUCHA, QUE CUESTA UN DINERAL !!" que hace tiempo no escucho.
> ...




Joder, qué equivocado estás… Esto no va solo de calefacción y agua caliente. 








Tiene tantas implicaciones que no sé ni por dónde empezar.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (25 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Roma hace cientos de siglos que se abandonó a la opulencia y a luchar contra el ateismo que es su mayor enemigo, mientras se folla niños indefensos.
> 
> Mientras, la Ortodoxia lleva miles de años luchando contra el Islam.
> 
> ...



Con todos mis repetos a la Iglesia Católica Apostólica Ortodoxa, su Santa Tradición, sus siete concilios ecuménicos, su autocefalia, sus muchos carismas, sus Santos y su patrística, sus preciosos iconos que obran milagros exudando aromas de santidad, pido a Dios que te perdone por la asquerosa blasfemia que has escrito en la última línea y te encomiendo fraternalmente a que te den mucho por el culo.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (25 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> No lo veo así, me parece más bien un llamamiento a la intercesión de la Virgen consagrándose a su Inmaculado Corazón. Pero cada uno es dueño de interpretarlo según le dicte su corazón (o su estómago)



Puto *meapilas* de mierda. Alfredo Landa de avatar, pero te equivocas de película, la que te va a ti ers esta, *paleto* de mierda


----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Mar 2022)

doced11 dijo:


> Leyendo los comentarios en el foro me surge una pregunta que no se como explicar...
> 
> Parece ser que Rusia, el segundo ejército del mundo, es incapaz de vencer a Ucrania, uno de los países más pobres de Europa. Pues bien, para defendernos de ese ejército se creó la OTAN, una potentísima organización internacional que incluye al primer ejército del mundo, pero viendo la capacidad militar de Rusia... ¿qué utilidad tiene ya esa organización? ¿De qué nos defiende? China está en el otro lado del planeta y no tiene medios para desplazar sus fuerzas hasta aquí... ¿Para que sirve la OTAN?
> 
> O llevan años mintiéndonos descaradamente o en Ucrania aún no lo hemos visto todo ¿no?



Ombre, pues sirve para que rusia no haga con tu país lo que está haciendo con Ucrania. Aunque el orcorruso sea un ejército de mierda, que lo es, puede causar mucho daño y dolor. Los miembros de la OTAN podemos dormir a pierna suelta.


----------



## Nico (25 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Spotify deja Rusia
> 
> Según la publicación, la empresa abandonará el mercado ruso en abril.




¿ Spotyfy deja Rusia ?  

Pero si es un puto software de canciones !!

Lo que le costará a los rusos hacer su propio "Spotyfy" y cuidado que no termine siendo más famoso y usado que el original.

Si no te dejan usar WhatsApp, usa Telegram.
Si no puedes usar SpotyFy usa Deezer (que es igual o mejor).









Deezer | Escuchar música gratis online | Plataforma streaming de música


The power of music. 90 millones de canciones, música nueva, funciones exclusivas, en iOS y en Android. Descúbrelas ahora.




www.deezer.com





Y si no, harás como los chinos con su "ecosistema", donde no usan Apps occidentales para nada.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (25 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>




Me suena que esa foto la vimos hace una semana o así


----------



## frangelico (25 Mar 2022)

Sánchez carga contra Putin mientras el uranio ruso alimenta las nucleares españolas


El presidente del Gobierno español Pedro Sánchez está usando el como gran reclamo en su gira europea la idea de luchar contra la dependencia del gas ruso para evitar así que el rég




amp.expansion.com





Así que si el plan es renuclearizarnos, el contrato lo tenemos con Rusia.


----------



## xenofonte (25 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Roma hace cientos de siglos que se abandonó a la opulencia y a luchar contra el ateismo que es su mayor enemigo, mientras se folla niños indefensos.
> 
> Mientras, la Ortodoxia lleva miles de años luchando contra el Islam.
> 
> ...




El Cristo católico vendría a ser como los USA de hoy en día: ¿para que mancharse directamente las manos si tienes acólitos que hacen el trabajo sucio por ti?


----------



## Seronoser (25 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Con todos mis repetos a la Iglesia Católica Apostólica Ortodoxa, su Santa Tradición, sus siete concilios ecuménicos, su autocefalia, sus muchos carismas, sus Santos y su patrística, sus preciosos iconos que obran milagros exudando aromas de santidad, pido a Dios que te perdone por la asquerosa blasfemia que has escrito en la última línea y te encomiendo fraternalmente a que te den mucho por el culo.



Veo que de niño, el cura del pueblo te dio con todo lo gordo


----------



## Bulldozerbass (25 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Me suena que esa foto la vimos hace una semana o así



Si es humo blanco es que por fín hay nuevo Embajador.


----------



## Remequilox (25 Mar 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> 185 bm3 / 610 = 303,278,688.52m3 GNL / 26,000 (capacidad max. GNL Tanker) = 11,664.56 de viajes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creo que el denominador debiera ser 260.000 (cap. max. GNL Tanker)
Así te saldrían unos 1.000 portes al año, como decía el otro forero.

1.000 portes al año son 3 llegadas al día, cada día.
Como una travesía del Atlántico (ida y vuelta), son unos 20 días, quiere decir que para que en ese ciclo de 20 días estén llegando cada día 3 barcos (suponiendo que sean de los gordos), que debería estar supeditado al suministro de Europa al menos 60 barcos.
Ponle averías, tormentas, retrasos varios, menor capacidad, y se requieren al menos 90 metaneros en exclusiva, operando _full time_, para proveer a Europa solo 1/3 del gas ruso (y a mayor precio).
Esos 90 barcos viene a ser el 15 % de la flota mundial de metaneros.

Me da que esto va a ser como las garantías de suministros que Goering le dio al Führer respecto de Stalingrado.
Lo que no puede ser, no puede ser, y además, es imposible.









No hay hueco para construir nuevos metaneros hasta 2025


Según la sociedad de clasificación Lloyd’s Register (LR), los 85 contratos de nueva construcción de buques metaneros firmados en 2021 suponen un récord y harán crecer sustancialmente la actual flota de 610 unidades. Además, para 2022 se prevé otro récord de pedidos. Solo en enero se han...




www.puentedemando.com


----------



## Roedr (25 Mar 2022)

angelgs dijo:


> ¿El primer ejército del mundo cuánto tarda de media en conquistar países bastante más pobres?



bombardear


----------



## ciruiostar (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Entiendo que te joda, pero el petroleo y el gas no son exclusivos de Rusia.
> 
> 
> Repítelo.
> ...



Te jodera a ti, porque como buenos ignorantes se les olvida lo obvio: primero quien tiene las reservas reales necesarias para sostener eso, y segundo quien tiene disponibles las infraestructuras necesarias para producir el volumen de petróleo y gas necesario para abastecer a la decadente Europa quedando por hecho que será mucho más caro que el suministro del ruso.

Entonces empiezan los peos, porque la politica tanto europea como anglosajona a sido joder y destrozar los países exportadores de petróleo, están fuera del mercado Venezuela, Irak, Irán, Libia, Sudán, etc. Esto implica que aun eliminando las sanciones no se restablecera plenamente el suministro por lo menos a mediano plazo, esto es de 3 a 5 años y esto es con los europeos y anglos poniendo plata y asesoría técnica para acelerar el proceso ya que ese gas y petróleo que suministra Rusia debe salir de otro lado.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Mar 2022)

Mamá somos famosos!!!!


----------



## Epicii (25 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Ya voy viendo varias veces que los filo-orcos posteaís eso de que los orcos han encontrado javelins y nlaws. La mayoría de las ocasiones lo que mostraís es el lanzador, que es de un solo uso, desechable. Lo que encuentran los subnormales rusos es el tubo que han tirado en la cuneta los ucranios después de reventarles un orcotanque.



El javelin no es de disparo unico, se puede recargar...


----------



## Harman (25 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Cuentas de 13 años reviviendo...joder, sois patéticos




La mayoría si, pero él no lo es.
¿Estás de mala hostia está tarde? Allí será noche.


----------



## kabyla (25 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Eso sí fue bueno. La "guerra contra las drogas" a través de la DEA cuesta una millonada, controlas durante 20 años el país de los campos de amapolas y no se te ocurre defoliar químicamente y acabar con los cultivos. Si realmente hubiera una guerra contra las drogas, claro.



ya estan por los campos prtotegidos de toledo y cuenca de juan mario conde abello


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)

*Rusia dice que la primera fase de la operación de Ucrania está casi completa y ahora se concentra en el Donbás.*
El ministro de Defensa de *Rusia *ha asegurado este viernes que la primera fase de su operación militar en Ucrania está casi completa y que ahora se concentran en "liberar" la región ucraniana del Donbás.

El anuncio parecía indicar que Rusia podría estar cambiando a objetivos más limitados después de encontrarse con una feroz resistencia ucraniana en el primer mes de la guerra. Las agencias de noticias rusas citaron al Ministerio de Defensa diciendo que los separatistas respaldados por Rusia ahora controlan el 93% de la región ucraniana de Lugansk y el 54% de la región de Donetsk, las dos áreas que juntas forman el Donbás.

El ministerio dijo que no descarta asaltar ciudades ucranianas que habían sido bloqueadas y que Rusia reaccionaría de inmediato ante cualquier intento de cerrar el espacio aéreo sobre Ucrania, algo que Kiev le pidió a la OTAN que hiciera, pero la OTAN se resistió.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## crocodile (25 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Piden cierre del espacio aéreo



Estos polacos les gusta ser esclavos de USA, tienen poca cabeza, es que son retrasados ?, No se dan cuenta que si cierran el espacio aéreo les lloverian los misiles ? País de retards


----------



## Casino (25 Mar 2022)

Pero los orcos van como machotes en Mariupol, ¿verdad?

A los traidores hay que liquidarlos, no hay más.


SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Teuro (25 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Los servicios secretos rusos podrían estar planeando deponer a Putin en plena guerra, según 'The Times'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando dicen eso es justamente porque quiren lo contrario, que siga al mando del Titanic ruso.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿ Spotyfy deja Rusia ?
> 
> Pero si es un puto software de canciones !!
> 
> ...





Claro, y los derechos de uso te los van a facilitar los malvados occidentales.



Tontos, muuuu tontos.

Calopez, cuando edad o CI mínimos para registrarse?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Mar 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> El javelin no es de disparo unico, se puede recargar...



Por supuesto, claro que se recarga…








FGM-148 Javelin - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## @Durruty (25 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> No lo veo así, me parece más bien un llamamiento a la intercesión de la Virgen consagrándose a su Inmaculado Corazón. Pero cada uno es dueño de interpretarlo según le dicte su corazón (o su estómago)



Por eso el misterio del mensaje de la Virgen Maria a los niños en Fatima hablaba de Rusia y Ukrania...

Y el Papa siempre ha dicho que consagrada su pontificado a las revelaciones de Fátima...

Quieren darle a esta guerra una dimensión religiosa...


----------



## Azrael_II (25 Mar 2022)

doced11 dijo:


> Leyendo los comentarios en el foro me surge una pregunta que no se como explicar...
> 
> Parece ser que Rusia, el segundo ejército del mundo, es incapaz de vencer a Ucrania, uno de los países más pobres de Europa. Pues bien, para defendernos de ese ejército se creó la OTAN, una potentísima organización internacional que incluye al primer ejército del mundo, pero viendo la capacidad militar de Rusia... ¿qué utilidad tiene ya esa organización? ¿De qué nos defiende? China está en el otro lado del planeta y no tiene medios para desplazar sus fuerzas hasta aquí... ¿Para que sirve la OTAN?
> 
> O llevan años mintiéndonos descaradamente o en Ucrania aún no lo hemos visto todo ¿no?



Ten en cuenta que hay unos 80 Trolls en este hilo, no hablo de gente con opinión diferente sino Trolls .

Si bien Rusia ha fallado en muchas cosas, sigo discrepando sobre la utilidad que le da a los tanques con decenas de miles de armas antitanques en el terreno. No me vale lo de "es imposible tomar una ciudad sin la ayuda de la protección de los tanques" ya que ese trabajo lo puede hacer un blindado ligero o un vehículo con unas finas capas de metal que protejan de las balas. Es absurdo, bajo mi punto de vista, seguir insistiendo en acorazar un vehículo que con una carga de 15 a 30 kilos de explosivos alrededor de cobre u otro metal penetra, incluso por los conductos de ventilación a miles de grados reventando lo que hay en el interior . El "plasma/vapor" de las armas anticarros es la criptonita de los acorazados. Y si un disparo no lo revienta, será el segundo, el tercero o el quinto. Europa le ha dado unos 10.000 más miles que tienen...

Otro error es la guerra de drones. No voy a entrar. Esta claro. Los drones desmoralizan y pueden hacer ataques suicidas. Son muy baratos. Rusia apenas los utiliza como señales y poco más...

La logística, no estoy de acuerdo con que sea un desastre. Hay decenas de miles de soldados y voluntarios con entrenamiento y armas modernas realizando cientod de emboscadas. Tal y como se plantea la guerra no se puede hacer nada más, muchos convoys han caído...


Pero esto es lo malo.

Lo bueno es que ningún ejército de Europa aguanta las cientos de emboscadas y las miles de víctimas. No a priori, las guerras siempre escalan. Rusia está descabezando el ejército ucraniano, dejándole sin salida al mar y yendo hasta su capital. Ucrania tiene un ejército enorme y bien armado, con miles de instructores europeos y americanos, con armas carísimas , con todo los medios de propaganda a su favor y No puede parar a Rusia


----------



## Señor X (25 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Tiene tantas implicaciones que no sé ni por dónde empezar.



Energía cara -> productos/manufactura/servicios caros -> nadie los quiere (ni nosotros) por no ser competitivos -> X


----------



## Harman (25 Mar 2022)

El ejército ruso vuelve a derrotar a la "división SS" cerca de Kharkiv

Un soldado de las AFU, en un reportaje de la BBC desde Kharkiv, ha destacado su parche de la división "Dead Head" de las SS. En 1943, estas bestias lucharon en las afueras de Kharkiv.

t.me/mig41/15484


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Creo que el denominador debiera ser 260.000 (cap. max. GNL Tanker)
> Así te saldrían unos 1.000 portes al año, como decía el otro forero.
> 
> 1.000 portes al año son 3 llegadas al día, cada día.
> ...






Jajajaja un fulano en Palencia haciendo las cuentas de los metaneros mundiales necesarios.

Con un par.


Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja.


----------



## crocodile (25 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ucraina comienza a vender bonos militares al 11%.
> 
> Fuente Ukra: wz.lviv.ua
> 
> PD: para compras superiores a 500.000 UAH sólo banco OTP ó Raiffeisen



Bancos húngaro y austriaco respectivamente


----------



## frangelico (25 Mar 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Te jodera a ti, porque como buenos ignorantes se les olvida lo obvio: primero quien tiene las reservas reales necesarias para sostener eso, y segundo quien tiene disponibles las infraestructuras necesarias para producir el volumen de petróleo y gas necesario para abastecer a la decadente Europa quedando por hecho que será mucho más caro que el suministro del ruso.
> 
> Entonces empiezan los peos, porque la politica tanto europea como anglosajona a sido joder y destrozar los países exportadores de petróleo, están fuera del mercado Venezuela, Irak, Irán, Libia, Sudán, etc. Esto implica que aun eliminando las sanciones no se restablecera plenamente el suministro por lo menos a mediano plazo, esto es de 3 a 5 años y esto es con los europeos y anglos poniendo plata y asesoría técnica para acelerar el proceso ya que ese gas y petróleo que suministra Rusia debe salir de otro lado.



Llevamos efectivamente 20 años con guerras y sanciones cuyo único fin es sacar del mercado a productores. El caso libio es atroz porque
Podria suministrar a Italia, Suiza y Austria hasta 2100 y más allá. Pero es que Irán, Iraq y Venezuela están muy por debajo de su potencial, que es lo que se hace cuando no se puede destruir todo. Imaginemos los flujos, precios y moneda de denominación si Irán estuviera en 6Mbd, que puede, Iraq en 7 y Venezuela incluso en más si pudiera explotar a la canadiense sus arenas (eso con sanciones es imposible).


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)

Menudo ridículo esta haciendo Rusia.


----------



## Harman (25 Mar 2022)

El mando de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania informa de que seis misiles de crucero impactaron en las instalaciones de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania en Vinnytsia a las 16:30 hora local del 25 de marzo de 2022. Se están verificando los datos sobre el personal de las AFU destruido y los daños a la infraestructura militar.

t.me/boris_rozhin/36458


----------



## Casino (25 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Por supuesto, claro que se recarga…
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sí, se recarga. ¿Sabéis leer los follaputines o eres tú el único analfabeto?


de tu enlace:
El Javelin es muy sencillo y rápido de usar, estando listo para disparar en menos de 30 segundos, y pudiendo ser recargado en sólo 20. 




Menuda tropa formáis. Dais el perfil para enrolaros en el glorioso ejército orco





SMERTI OKUPANTY


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Rusia dice que la primera fase de la operación de Ucrania está casi completa y ahora se concentra en el Donbás.*
> El ministro de Defensa de *Rusia *ha asegurado este viernes que la primera fase de su operación militar en Ucrania está casi completa y que ahora se concentran en "liberar" la región ucraniana del Donbás.
> 
> El anuncio parecía indicar que Rusia podría estar cambiando a objetivos más limitados después de encontrarse con una feroz resistencia ucraniana en el primer mes de la guerra. Las agencias de noticias rusas citaron al Ministerio de Defensa diciendo que los separatistas respaldados por Rusia ahora controlan el 93% de la región ucraniana de Lugansk y el 54% de la región de Donetsk, las dos áreas que juntas forman el Donbás.
> ...





La que les ha caído de Zelenski mártir vecino.

Y es joven.

Jajajaja, vaya Plan. Acojonante.


----------



## Teuro (25 Mar 2022)

yawo123 dijo:


> A Siria no la ha dejado caer.
> Ni a donbass ni Crimea.
> En cambio EEUU ha dejado caer a todos sus aliados



Una de las diferencias entre la mente de un norteamericano y la de un europeo es el poco apego por las cosas del primero frente al segundo. Los americanos apoyan o tienen cosas mientras le son útiles, cuando no lo son se deshacen de ellas sin sentimentalismos. De ahí que se muevan de Nueva York a Los Ángeles sin sufrir traumas o vender fincas de generaciones para dedicarse a otra cosa.


----------



## Teuro (25 Mar 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Desde luego el grado de indigencia intelectual esta llegando a niveles preocupantes.
> Putin tiene mas del 75% de aceptación popular
> ¿Quién le va a explicar al pueblo que se quita a putin y se devuelve crimea y dombas a ucrania?
> Porque supongo que nadie imagina que si quitan a putin ucrania no va a aceptar otra cosa que eso para empezar a negociar.
> ...



Creo que Crimea no es devuelta a Ucrania ni aun poniendo a un espía a sueldo ucraniano como presidente de Rusia.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Sí, se recarga. ¿Sabéis leer los follaputines o eres tú el único analfabeto?
> 
> 
> de tu enlace:
> ...



Ni te has enterado de lo que escribo…eres un troll…
El enlace era para confirmar que se recarga….
A la nevera por troll…


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Una de las diferencias entre la mente de un norteamericano y la de un europeo es el poco apego por las cosas del primero frente al segundo. Los americanos apoyan o tienen cosas mientras le son útiles, cuando no lo son se deshacen de ellas sin sentimentalismos. De ahí que se muevan de Nueva York a Los Ángeles sin sufrir traumas o vender fincas de generaciones para dedicarse a otra cosa.



En cambio ni tú ni tus padres salisteis nunca de Las Hurdes.

Y se nota.

Sin acritud, eh?


----------



## Seronoser (25 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La mayoría si, pero él no lo es.
> ¿Estás de mala hostia está tarde? Allí será noche.



Al revés, estoy de un humor fantástico.
Tengo un cumpleaños en una hora, lleno de hermosas rusas y armenias. Lo malo es que voy con mi mujer


----------



## Harman (25 Mar 2022)

Un mes después del inicio de la guerra, el interés por Ucrania en EE.UU. ha descendido significativamente hasta el 11% de su máximo. La misma tendencia en el mundo.

Esto es una muy mala noticia para el OP. En primer lugar, la participación de Zelensky en varios formatos en línea disminuirá. Occidente se concentrará más en sus propios problemas, y los reproches del presidente de Ucrania de que Occidente no va a empezar la Tercera Guerra Mundial por su culpa ya les están haciendo enfadar. En segundo lugar, las empresas locales presionarán más a los políticos para que levanten las sanciones en cuanto se calme el clamor público.

Son las leyes del capitalismo, nada personal.

Lo curioso es que, de todos los estados, Alaska es el más preocupado por la guerra de Ucrania. Al parecer, tienen miedo de ser los siguientes en retirarlo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/36457


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Mar 2022)

❗El Estado se hará cargo del apoyo a las familias de los soldados muertos en Ucrania — Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia

"El estado tomará todas las decisiones para apoyar a las familias, criar a los niños hasta la educación superior, el reembolso total de los préstamos, resolver el problema de la vivienda", dijo el general Sergei Rudskoy, subjefe del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 Mar 2022)

Con el pueblo ruso, los anglos no van a poder.


----------



## Casino (25 Mar 2022)

Yo me iré a pasar unos días a Crimea cuando sea ucraniana y les mandaré unas fotitos del mar de Azov.

¿Cómo van los mapitas de colores? ¿hay flechitas nuevas?



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Bubi (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Entiendo que te joda, pero el petroleo y el gas no son exclusivos de Rusia.
> 
> 
> Repítelo.
> ...



jodios estamos todos aquí

a menos que no vivas en la UE y no tengas que llenar el depósito de gasolina, intentar llenar una freidora o pagar el recibo de la luz

y eso es la única realidad que padecemos los aqui presente

ek resto no deja de ser las teorías de una panda de foreros pero que nuestro bolsillo va estar jodido dalo por seguro


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Mar 2022)

❗Se dispararon 6 misiles de crucero contra instalaciones militares en Vinnitsa

El comando de la Fuerza Aérea de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania declaró que algunos de ellos fueron derribados, el resto alcanzó objetivos.
La ciudad está en alarma. Se especifican los datos sobre las fuerzas destruidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los daños a la infraestructura militar.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ❗El Estado se hará cargo del apoyo a las familias de los soldados muertos en Ucrania — Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia
> 
> "El estado tomará todas las decisiones para apoyar a las familias, criar a los niños hasta la educación superior, el reembolso total de los préstamos, resolver el problema de la vivienda", dijo el general Sergei Rudskoy, subjefe del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.



"Resolver el problema de la vivienda"...estos cabrones son capaces de vender el dormitorio del muerto, jajajaja.


----------



## Harman (25 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Al revés, estoy de un humor fantástico.
> Tengo un cumpleaños en una hora, lleno de hermosas rusas y armenias. Lo malo es que voy con mi mujer



¿Y no habrá hermosos rusos y armenios para ella?


----------



## Tierra Azul (25 Mar 2022)

Para los nanzis del forillo este de mierda....


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)

Putin puede terminar la guerra cuando quiera!!!... es fácil, solo tiene que ordenar a los soldados rusos que vuelvan a Rusia y que dejen de ASESINAR ucranianos!!!!


----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Claro, y los derechos de uso te los van a facilitar los malvados occidentales.



Sony y Universal pueden poner las demandas que quieran en los respectivos órganos:









International Chamber of Commerce - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org












World Trade Organization - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Y Rusia se las pasará por el forro de los cojones.

Mira que hablar de DERECHOS DE COPYRIGHT en medio de una guerra...


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Mar 2022)

Vaya un hijoputa, ¿no?...si es eso lo que quiere decir vaya tela.


----------



## frangelico (25 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Un mes después del inicio de la guerra, el interés por Ucrania en EE.UU. ha descendido significativamente hasta el 11% de su máximo. La misma tendencia en el mundo.
> 
> Esto es una muy mala noticia para el OP. En primer lugar, la participación de Zelensky en varios formatos en línea disminuirá. Occidente se concentrará más en sus propios problemas, y los reproches del presidente de Ucrania de que Occidente no va a empezar la Tercera Guerra Mundial por su culpa ya les están haciendo enfadar. En segundo lugar, las empresas locales presionarán más a los políticos para que levanten las sanciones en cuanto se calme el clamor público.
> 
> ...



Hombre. Es que en concreto en España estamos delante de la mayor perdida de poder adquisitivo de la población desde 1939. Y aún podríamos superar aquella caída. En otros países la subindexacion de salarios no es tan grande como aquí pero los sindicatos españoles no dicen nada. Los famosos Pactos de la Moncloa consistieron en subir los salarios un 22% cuando la inflación llegó al 26% . Compara con lo que habrá ocurrido en España para finales de 2022 y tendrás el país hecho un polvorín, mucha gente no se puede permitir perder más del 10% de poder de compra en un solo año sin dejar de pagar hipoteca o eliminar consumos que consideraba necesarios. Es gorda la que se viene como para estar entretenido con payasos que viven a 3000 Km.


----------



## OvEr0n (25 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Sí, se recarga. ¿Sabéis leer los follaputines o eres tú el único analfabeto?
> 
> 
> de tu enlace:
> ...



Que te esperas de un argentino comunista que no sabe escribir sin poner un emoji al final de cada intervención.


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Yo me iré a pasar unos días a Crimea cuando sea ucraniana y les mandaré unas fotitos del mar de Azov.
> 
> ¿Cómo van los mapitas de colores? ¿hay flechitas nuevas?
> 
> ...



De flechitas y colapsos rusos no se nada, pero sí le digo que cuando vaya a preparar su viaje para Crimea pida con tiempo su visa... en la embajada rusa.


----------



## giovachapin (25 Mar 2022)

doced11 dijo:


> Leyendo los comentarios en el foro me surge una pregunta que no se como explicar...
> 
> Parece ser que Rusia, el segundo ejército del mundo, es incapaz de vencer a Ucrania, uno de los países más pobres de Europa. Pues bien, para defendernos de ese ejército se creó la OTAN, una potentísima organización internacional que incluye al primer ejército del mundo, pero viendo la capacidad militar de Rusia... ¿qué utilidad tiene ya esa organización? ¿De qué nos defiende? China está en el otro lado del planeta y no tiene medios para desplazar sus fuerzas hasta aquí... ¿Para que sirve la OTAN?
> 
> O llevan años mintiéndonos descaradamente o en Ucrania aún no lo hemos visto todo ¿no?



Ambos ejercitos son puro humo, lo unico que tienen armas nucleares, EE UU tubo 20 años para hacer algo en Afganistan, al final que lograron ni mierda, salieron huyendo igual que como salieron huyendo de Vietnam, en Irak mas de lo mismo, todo espectacular lanzando misiles patriot, bombardeos aereos pero despues de unos años y viendo que le salia mas caro tener su ejercito ahi y no lograr ningun objetivo igual dejaron el pais en ruinas y se fueron tan campantes.


----------



## Casino (25 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> De flechitas y colapsos rusos no se nada, pero sí le digo que cuando vaya a preparar su viaje para Crimea pida con tiempo su visa... en la embajada rusa.



Guardo los comentario para futuros loles.


Dios guarde a Vd. muchos años.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)

Si se tratase de los recursos de Ucrania, hace tiempo que hubiera caido. el problema para Rusia es que tiene a toda Europa y EEUU aprovisionando militarmente a los Ucranianos. 

Ya no se trata de quién puede poner más material en juego, si Rusia o Ucránia. Ahora es un juego entre Rusia y la OTAN, en el que desgracidamente los muertos los pone (de momento) Ucrania. 

Y no tan desgraciadamente, Rusia.


----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Mar 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> El javelin no es de disparo unico, se puede recargar...



El tubo lanzador es desechable. Lo que puedes hacer es cargar otro tubo con su misil sobre el command launch unit. Lo que nos muestra lacayo en el video son tubos lanzadores, los cuales casi con toda seguridad no tienen el misil dentro ni pueden ser reusados.


----------



## kelden (25 Mar 2022)

Te imaginas a los submarinos rusos hundiendo metaneros en medio del atlántico?   Y los alemanes construyendo destructores a toda leche para protegerlos ....


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Guardo los comentario para futuros loles.
> 
> 
> Dios guarde a Vd. muchos años.
> ...



Apostamos una mariscada estilo UGT y CCOO?


----------



## Teuro (25 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Ruisa buscará un alto el fuego, un tratado de paz, y cuando de rehaga volverá a atacar Ucrania.



No creo, siempre se le dará una salida "digna". En este caso que Crimea se queda en Rusia yo creo que ni cotiza, lo de Dombas está por ver, aunque creo que Ucrania también lo da por perdido. Si Rusia comunica Crimea con Rusia es victoria clara de Rusia, más es victoria aplastante. Dombas y Crimea sería tablas.

Otra parte es la "neutralidad" de Ucrania, victoria rusa si se declara neutral, victoria ucarniana si ingresa en la OTAN, tablas, que se quede como está: sin entrar en la OTAN pero armada hasta los dientes.

Por otro parte, lo de volver Rusia a intentarlo en el futuro (cercano), en eso se va a encargar occidente que esa posibilidad no se contemple ni ganando, ni perdiendo, ni con tablas por parte Rusa. Las sanciones continuarán "sine die", Rusia va a ser un apestado internacional al estilo de Corea del Norte. Habrán presiones a China y La India enormes. La única solución para que Rusia se libre de las sanciones es ponerse a hablar de un desarme nuclear al estilo de dejar su arsenal en un 10% del actual. Rusia podría pedir lo mismo a occidente.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (25 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Joder, qué equivocado estás… Esto no va solo de calefacción y agua caliente.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 999601
> 
> ...




dame un rublo amego


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## arriondas (25 Mar 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Te jodera a ti, porque como buenos ignorantes se les olvida lo obvio: primero quien tiene las reservas reales necesarias para sostener eso, y segundo quien tiene disponibles las infraestructuras necesarias para producir el volumen de petróleo y gas necesario para abastecer a la decadente Europa quedando por hecho que será mucho más caro que el suministro del ruso.
> 
> Entonces empiezan los peos, porque la politica tanto europea como anglosajona a sido joder y destrozar los países exportadores de petróleo, están fuera del mercado Venezuela, Irak, Irán, Libia, Sudán, etc. Esto implica que aun eliminando las sanciones no se restablecera plenamente el suministro por lo menos a mediano plazo, esto es de 3 a 5 años y esto es con los europeos y anglos poniendo plata y asesoría técnica para acelerar el proceso ya que ese gas y petróleo que suministra Rusia debe salir de otro lado.



Llevará años poder desarrollar las infraestructuras necesarias para que esos países puedan sustituir a Rusia como proveedor, porque las sanciones y guerras los han dejado fuera del mercado, como bien dices. Se decía, por ejemplo, que en Venezuela podrían necesitar la friolera de unos diez años para poder equiparar sus infraestructuras a las de otros países productores. Eso es una burrada de tiempo y requiere de un gasto enorme por parte de Occidente, que ha de invertir mucho dinero para poder tener resultados sólo a medio plazo.

Europa sale perdiendo, sí o sí. Toca pagar más por menos,


----------



## Tierra Azul (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Casino (25 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Apostamos una mariscada estilo UGT y CCOO?




Soy un hombre de palabra. Crimea será Ucraniana.
Le acepto el guante.
Si gana Vd. será la mariscada de su vida.
SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Mar 2022)

Consecuencias de la explosión en Berdyansk. 
Uno puede ver el "Saratov" hundido cerca de la pared del muelle con las bodegas inundadas y otro barco mercante que anteriormente estaba en el puerto que está humeando. Las instalaciones portuarias en sí parecen bastante intactas.


----------



## Casino (25 Mar 2022)

jajajajajajaja, de eso que se ocupe Zurullov, prefiero gastarme las perras en marisco para @MiguelLacano 



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Putin puede terminar la guerra cuando quiera!!!... es fácil, solo tiene que ordenar a los soldados rusos que vuelvan a Rusia y que dejen de ASESINAR ucranianos!!!!




Venga hombre no invente, esos soldados rusos han llegado allí porque un poderoso imán de la NSA los ha atraído.


Y disparan porque están hipnotizados por agentes de la CIA.


Lo contaba un youtubero sudamericano.


----------



## kelden (25 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Con el pueblo ruso, los anglos no van a poder.



Joer .... a lo que estamos llegando ..... Un ajedrecista con pegatinas de publicidad de una empresa financiera, de unos usureros ..... el mundo se hunde ....


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Mar 2022)

¿Alguien ve o escucha a un nazi loco?...


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Mar 2022)

El sueño.
Foto de militantes ucranianos en Mariupol.


----------



## Teuro (25 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Cometes un error de base: los yankis no lo van a permitir sin guerrear. Pues si hay que quitarse la careta y guerrear, cuanto antes mejor. Tu das por bueno que los yankis van a aceptar la derrota con deportividad. Error.



Se la estaban comiendo, de ahí la virulencia en la respuesta a la invasión de Ucrania y las presiones a China. En el fondo el devenir de los ucranianos le importan un bledo a China y ¡a EEUU!. El enemigo de EEUU es China, Rusia es un país paco infectado de nukes, nada más, no tiene ni media hostia industrial y económicamente hablando.


----------



## kenny220 (25 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Si se tratase de los recursos de Ucrania, hace tiempo que hubiera caido. el problema para Rusia es que tiene a toda Europa y EEUU aprovisionando militarmente a los Ucranianos.
> 
> Ya no se trata de quién puede poner más material en juego, si Rusia o Ucránia. Ahora es un juego entre Rusia y la OTAN, en el que desgracidamente los muertos los pone (de momento) Ucrania.
> 
> Y no tan desgraciadamente, Rusia.



Cuanto hubiera durado vietnam sin aprovisionamiento ruso, chino?


----------



## Impresionante (25 Mar 2022)

Civiles de Mariúpol temen provocaciones de los francotiradores y nacionalistas restantes


"No tenemos nada. No hay agua, no hay gas, no hay luz, no hay comida", explican los vecinos.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Sony y Universal pueden poner las demandas que quieran en los respectivos órganos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claro claro, no me cabe duda.

Spotifoski.

Se van a poner a robar derechos de autor mundiales y a crear una plataforma de streaming.

Good luck with that.

Tontos, muuuuuy tontos.


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)

Llevar sus recursos al límite, más que tratar de centrarse en dos o tres ganancias, aunque deba retirarse del resto, puede incluso llevar a un hundimiento de su frente en bastantes zonas más, disparando el número de bajas que tengan que soportar. 

Está visto, que el hijoPutin es un peligro mayor para sus propias fuerzas que incluso los aguerridos y valientes ucranianos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El sueño.
> Foto de militantes ucranianos en Mariupol.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 999647



Los cogieron desprevenidos, se ve bien en el sentado con las manos en descanso…servicios especiales probablemente chechenos…


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Mar 2022)

Wagner estaría contratando a combatientes de Hezbola por 1500 dólares al mes. Unos 800 se unen pronto .

Fuente rusa: novayagazeta.ru


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Bubi dijo:


> jodios estamos todos aquí
> 
> a menos que no vivas en la UE y no tengas que llenar el depósito de gasolina, intentar llenar una freidora o pagar el recibo de la luz
> 
> ...




Algun follarrusos ahí?

Oiga?


----------



## Harman (25 Mar 2022)

La República Checa apoyará la propuesta de Polonia de enviar una misión internacional de mantenimiento de la paz a Ucrania una vez que se haya alcanzado la paz en el país, con el fin de supervisar su cumplimiento. Así lo anunció el Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores checo, Jan Lipavskyy.

Anteriormente, el Asistente del Presidente de Estados Unidos para Asuntos de Seguridad Nacional, Jake Sullivan, dijo que Estados Unidos y Europa apenas habían discutido la propuesta de Polonia de enviar una misión de mantenimiento de la paz de la OTAN a Ucrania.

t.me/surf_noise1/9382


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Llevar sus recursos al límite, más que tratar de centrarse en dos o tres ganancias, aunque deba retirarse del resto, puede incluso llevar a un hundimiento de su frente en bastantes zonas más, disparando el número de bajas que tengan que soportar.
> 
> Está visto, que el hijoPutin es un peligro mayor para sus propias fuerzas que incluso los aguerridos y valientes ucranianos.



Presuntuosos.


----------



## Teuro (25 Mar 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Ostia; un post donde el bestia Negra de España no es el UK….



Inglaterra apenas mermo la influencia española en el mundo. Las victorias que os venden de UK sobre España y las humillantes derrotas que os ocultan deja la cosa más o menos en tablas. El hundimiento de España se produjo por la conjugación de un Rey que debió terminar como su primo y una invasión que diezmó a la población española y destruyó la infraestructuras empobreciendo el país justo en el momento en que florecía la Revolución Industrial.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Wagner estaría contratando a combatientes de Hezbola por 1500 dólares al mes. Unos 800 se unen pronto .
> 
> Fuente rusa: novayagazeta.ru





Coño, ya en Israel se van a ir animando con el suministro de drones.

Es gran noticia, los mate quien los mate.


----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Joder, qué equivocado estás… Esto no va solo de calefacción y agua caliente.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 999601
> 
> ...



Lo sé, soy consciente de que se usa para mucho más que solo para la calefacción, y no estoy diciendo que vayamos a poder sustituirlo.

Lo que más me llama la atención DE TODO es que no parece entrar en la cabeza de muchos foreros, QUE ESTO NO VOLVERÁ A SER COMO ANTES.

A ver si nos aclaramos, el gas y la calefacción es, evidentemente lo de menos.

Esto va de que NOS HUNDIMOS como sociedad rica que llevamos siendo desde los 50.
Nuestro sitio garantizado por virtud de nuestra ascendencia SE HA TERMINADO.
La idea de que los blancos europeos vayamos a vivir MUCHO PEOR que los chinos de dentro de una generación no parece que sea concebible para la gente.

Es una parálisis del pensamiento racional y una caída en el cántico de sirena de la superioridad cultural, racial y social.

Pues claro que no vamos a poder seguir consumiendo la misma energía que hasta ahora.







El problema no es ése, es como nos lo tomemos.
Sólo los franchutes tienen nucleares.
Como se suele decir por el foro...

*¡AVER ESTUDIAO!*


----------



## Tierra Azul (25 Mar 2022)

nazis+sionistas+follacabras (isis/nusra/etc)+ninosrrata del cod==abono para el campo, toda la mierda junta, tanta es la mierda que se huele a kilómetros


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (25 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Licuado el gas ocupa mucho menos volumen qu en un tubo a presión. Habría que ver los volumenes a igual presión .



El gnl ocupa 600 veces menos volumen, pero cuando se da la capacidad es en m3 a condiciones ambientales, es la medida estándar. La mayor capacidad de los modernos es de 0,25Mm3

Por cierto la mayoría usan el propio gas (el que se gasifica de manera natural) para moverse que viene a ser un 0,15% diario. 

hay qui licuarlo a -160 grados, antes comprimirlo y luego calentar y regasificar volver a comprimir para meterlo en red,

vamos calculo que se pierde un 15/20 en el proceso. Una medida genial y más cara y deja menos energía. Pero huele mejor , no a Franco, digo Putin


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)

Deseo todo lo mejor al ejército y pueblo ucraniano. Han demostrado una fortaleza y espíritu de lucha que será recordado. 

Espero sean capaces de frenar al asesino hijoPutin que pensaba que esto iba a ser un paseo.


----------



## Remequilox (25 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Mi recuento de la estrategia de Z me da 8 frentes de avance.
> 
> 1) De bielorusia a Kiev.
> 2) El de Chernigov.
> ...



1) y 2), es la operación V, no la Z.
1), Cabeza de puente potente cis-Dnieper norte, y Kiev parcialmente copado
2), Chernigov auto-aislada (el alcalde ordenó dinamitar el único puente que aun les comunicaba con algún sitio), y Kiev parcialmente copado

3) Potochón de kilómetros, casi sin oposición, desde Rusia (las anteriores son desde Belarus), que enlaza con 2)
4) Sumy parciamente copado. Progresan adecuadamente, pero pueden mejorar
5) Jarkov parcialmente copado, y flanquean por el este, bajando hasta Izium amenazando la espalda de Slaviansk. Mejorable, pero aprobado
6) Donbass es prácticamente apoyo y refuerzo de las milicias LDRP. Por densidad de ejercito ucraniano, vayas donde vayas, hagas lo que hagas, es siempre ataque frontal. Las milicias, su equipamiento y adiestramiento solo permiten un destacado pero lento progreso continuo y constante

7) y 8) operación transCrimea, una de las cagadas estratégicas más que anunciadas de Ucrania. Vale que Crimea era un punto difícil de abastecer, y con salida muy estrecha. Era MUY fácil de defender. Por aquí se les ha metido de todo
7) Cerraron totalmente el acceso de Ucrania al mar de Azov, tomaron la central nuclear más importante de Ucrania, amenazan y copan parcialmente Zaporiyia, y enlazaron con Donetsk, aislando Mariúpol
8) No solo recuperaron el acceso al agua (importantísimo), sino que tomaron una potente cabeza de puente cis-Dnieper, y ya de propina Jerson, y pululan a su albedrío por Nikolayev y Krivoy Rog

La resistencia ucraniana en 4) y 5), o el peor desempeño de esos contingentes, han hecho que no se explote (todavía) el éxito parcial de 1), 2) y 3) (éxito parcial que si no se consolida, habrá servido para poco)

6) va bien, a su ritmo y capacidad, y el peso (por razones políticas) lo deben llevar las milicias de LDRP, junto a las exitosas líneas 7) y 8)

Por ahora los únicos amagos de contraofensiva ucranianos han sido respecto de 1) y 8), las cabezas de puente cis-Dnieper (obvio y lógico, ya que solo una férrea defensa en la línea del Dnieper ofrece una mínima esperanza a gobierno de Ucrania).
Pero me da que se han quedado en poco más que abrirse la bragueta, pero no encontrarse la pirula a tiempo (al menos lo de Nikolayev). Veremos en el norte.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Mar 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Que te esperas de un argentino comunista que no sabe escribir sin poner un emoji al final de cada intervención.



Al ignorar por multinick premium…


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 Mar 2022)

¿Quién es el cretino que está al mando de la oficina de propaganda OTAN?


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Deseo todo lo mejor al ejército y pueblo ucraniano. Han demostrado una fortaleza y espíritu de lucha que será recordado.
> 
> Espero sean capaces de frenar al asesino hijoPutin que pensaba que esto iba a ser un paseo.





Amén!


----------



## John Nash (25 Mar 2022)

Sánchez se levanta de la cumbre y fuerza un parón técnico para lograr una excepción ibérica que permita bajar rápidamente la luz


Después de horas de tensión, España y Portugal creen haber logrado una solución y prevén que sus dos líderes comparezcan juntos para explicar la solución para la península




elpais.com


----------



## frangelico (25 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Llevará años poder desarrollar las infraestructuras necesarias para que esos países puedan sustituir a Rusia como proveedor, porque las sanciones y guerras los han dejado fuera del mercado, como bien dices. Se decía, por ejemplo, que en Venezuela podrían necesitar la friolera de unos diez años para poder equiparar sus infraestructuras a las de otros países productores. Eso es una burrada de tiempo y requiere de un gasto enorme por parte de Occidente, que ha de invertir mucho dinero para poder tener resultados sólo a medio plazo.
> 
> Europa sale perdiendo, sí o sí. Toca pagar más por menos,



Es que en Venezuela casi no hay limite a la producción posible pero con unas cifras de inversión por encima de $100MM en inmovilizados. Por poder seguramente se podrían sacar 7Mbd o más, Canadá no deja de crecer en producción y tiene menos reservas.


----------



## peñadelaguila (25 Mar 2022)

Las armas contracarro españolas son de un sólo uso y, por tanto, desechables.
Así que puede que fuera usada y aunque esté intacta haya sido usada, y no sirva para nada...( salvo para propaganda)...


----------



## Teuro (25 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Metedura de pata? Por?
> 
> Me parece que no leeis bien este asunto.



Fallo al no caer el gobierno ucraniano en unos días, respuesta numantina del ejército ucraniano, fallos gordos en la logística de las tropas rusas, reacción histérica de occidente sacándose un ojo con tal de sacarle los dos a Rusia. En fin, tres "variables" que debieron estar mejor calibradas para la que se supone heredera del mejor sistema de espías del mundo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> ¿Quién es el cretino que está al mando de la oficina de propaganda OTAN?



Por ahí no pasó el Fraudez?


----------



## Yomateix (25 Mar 2022)

Lo que es curiosa es la prensa. Ahora es un héroe, antes era.....un dictador que atacaba a cualquier persona o medio que se atreviese a cuestionarlo. Nadie lo quería en el cargo.....hasta el lavado brutal de imágen de la prensa que intentar vender que Putin es un dictador (que lo es) pero que la guerra en la que EEUU quiere meter como sea a Europa es algo bueno....y no quedaría coherente vender que los Europeos han de pasar años de estrecheces o de recesión por el bien de otro dictador, por lo que hay que ponerlo de héroe....un "héroe" que se esconde mientras obliga a combatir hasta la muerte a civiles y que cataloga de prorusos (con el consiguiente castigo sin juicio) a cualquiera que no de la vida por defenderlo.

*Un año de Zelenski: la desilusión ucraniana*

Volodímir Zelenski gobierna hoy Ucrania con los mismos métodos que decía querer abolir cuando llegó al poder.

*Los últimos “progresos” de Zelenski en Ucrania*
Crece la preocupación por el control cada vez más estricto del líder ucraniano, convertido de la noche a la mañana en una especie de dictador
Ya dejó de lado a algunos de sus rivales políticos mediante la imposición de “sanciones” a varios de ellos y a ciertos medios de comunicación. También impulsó en el Parlamento un proyecto de ley “antioligarca” contradictorio dirigido contra su predecesor, el ex presidente Petro Poroshenko, a quien Zelenski odia a nivel personal. Y ahora, tras despedir al presidente de la Rada Suprema (Parlamento), intenta convertir a Ucrania de una república parlamentaria-presidencial en una presidencial a secas. 

*Zelenski, acusado recientemente de estar implicado en las transferencias de 40 millones de dólares realizadas en 2012* desde estructuras vinculadas a Kolomoiski, está tratando de convocar elecciones presidenciales anticipadas para mantener sus poderes 

*Zelenski incorpora a su equipo cada vez más personas que trabajaron anteriormente para Viktor Yanukovich*, el corrupto expresidente ucraniano que fue expulsado por la Revolución de la Dignidad 

*La ONU denuncia un recorte de libertades fundamentales en Ucrania, con restricciones a opiniones "críticas"*
La ONU denuncia un recorte de libertades fundamentales en Ucrania, con restricciones a opiniones "críticas"

La oficina de la ONU para los Derechos Humanos ha constatado un recorte de libertades fundamentales en Ucrania, tanto en los territorios dominados por los rebeldes prorrusos como en aquellos bajo control del Gobierno de Volodimir Zelenski, donde "preocupan" la persecución de opiniones "críticas" y de concentraciones sobre asuntos "sensibles".

*Los Pandora Papers se hacen sentir en Ucrania, Zelensky con la soga al cuello*

Después de que quedó claro que Zelensky es uno de los defensores de los esquemas de corrupción y que todas sus promesas son inútiles, varios medios internacionales escribieron sobre su decepción con el político ucraniano.

Zelensky, su esposa y personas de su círculo íntimo poseen una red de empresas offshore en jurisdicción británica. Los beneficios de las actividades comerciales del presidente y sus protegidos, los más famosos de los cuales incluyen al primer asesor Sergey Shefir, el jefe del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania-SBU Iván Bakanov, el guionista del barrio ’95’ Andrey Yakovlev y otros, se han transferido regularmente a las cuentas de estas empresas desde el 2012.

En el 2019, Zelensky pretendió retirarse de la propiedad de las empresas británicas mediante un obsequio o transferencia de una participación en la gestión de fideicomisos, porque la propiedad de las empresas no chocaba en modo alguno con el cargo de presidente de un estado democrático. Pero resultó que la salida era ficticia, y Zelensky aún recibe ingresos que de ninguna manera se registran en su declaración oficial de ingresos.

Según la investigación, Zelensky, su esposa y personas de su entorno transfirieron alrededor de 40 millones de dólares del Privat Bank del oligarca ucraniano Igr Kolomoyskyi a través de las firmas de Zelensky, que se asemeja a un plan de lavado de dinero. También ha surgido información sobre bienes raíces en Londres, que, según los periodistas, es propiedad o es compartida por el presidente ucraniano Zelensky.


----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Claro claro, no me cabe duda.
> 
> Spotifoski.
> 
> ...



¿Y cómo se lo impedimos, exactamente?

En el supuesto de que pierdan la guerra, está claro que se cagan, aunque los derechos de las canciones de Metallica serán lo de menos en ese momento.

¿Sabes que la música, actualmente, está en formato digital y lo digital se pude copiar, verdad?

Pregunto por si acaso.


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Heres (25 Mar 2022)

Sinceramente no entiendo que ganáis defendiendo tanto a uno u otro bando algunos, cada vez más difícil informarse con tanta discusión absurda


----------



## vladimirovich (25 Mar 2022)

El unico resultado de Z ha sido...arrasar la ciudad mas prorusa de Ucrania...Mariupol...brillante.

La hija de Shoigu va a cambiar su penthouse moscovita de 12 millones de euros por un barracon de Chechenos necesitados deañgo de relax despues de 48 horas de combates inimterrumpidos hasta las cejas de Captagon.


----------



## kelden (25 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No creo, siempre se le dará una salida "digna". En este caso que Crimea se queda en Rusia yo creo que ni cotiza, lo de Dombas está por ver, aunque creo que Ucrania también lo da por perdido. Si Rusia comunica Crimea con Rusia es victoria clara de Rusia, más es victoria aplastante. Dombas y Crimea sería tablas.
> 
> Otra parte es la "neutralidad" de Ucrania, victoria rusa si se declara neutral, victoria ucarniana si ingresa en la OTAN, tablas, que se quede como está: sin entrar en la OTAN pero armada hasta los dientes.
> 
> Por otro parte, lo de volver Rusia a intentarlo en el futuro (cercano), en eso se va a encargar occidente que esa posibilidad no se contemple ni ganando, ni perdiendo, ni con tablas por parte Rusa. Las sanciones continuarán "sine die", Rusia va a ser un apestado internacional al estilo de Corea del Norte. Habrán presiones a China y La India enormes. La única solución para que Rusia se libre de las sanciones es ponerse a hablar de un desarme nuclear al estilo de dejar su arsenal en un 10% del actual. Rusia podría pedir lo mismo a occidente.



Pero que fantasías teneis en la cabeza ......   Ucrania está jodia y aplastada. Los rusos no combaten más que donde les interesa. No se pide todos los días una zona de exclusión aérea si uno tiene un ejército en condiciones capaz de luchar. Los rusos están manejando la situación minimizando sus bajas y las civiles, cuando acaben con el grueso de los nazis en el entorno de Donbas la situación irá más rápida. La situación está perfectamente controlada con un despliegue mínimo: control total de la costa, incluso físicamente en un 70%, control total del espacio aéreo, el ejército nazi partido en trozos desconectados sin dirección, excepto por la orden ‘resistid hasta el suicidio’. Cualquier cosa que entre de las fronteras terrestres no selladas es carbonizada a misilazo limpio, como el centro de llegada de mercenazis donde los pocos supervivientes se largaron cagando hostias, o el ataque a un antiguo silo nuclear que lo usaban para almacenar munición que quedó totalmente destrozado.

Si los rusos no hacen más sangre es porque no quieren.


----------



## paconan (25 Mar 2022)

El abuelo acepta el órdago de Putin, esperemos que las amenazas de uno y otro solo queden en eso

*Joe Biden listo para usar armas nucleares primero en 'circunstancias extremas'*
El presidente de EE. UU. abandona los planes para diluir la política en medio de temores de que Vladimir Putin pueda recurrir al despliegue de armas de destrucción masiva.









Joe Biden ready to use nuclear weapons first in ‘extreme circumstances’


US president abandons plans to water down policy to ‘retaliation only’ amid fears Vladimir Putin might deploy nuclear arsenal




www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## Tierra Azul (25 Mar 2022)

ratas yankies, ayudando a nanzis


----------



## Teuro (25 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia,



Si tiene usted cojones, emigre a Corea del Norte a decir lo mismo respecto al régimen de Piongyang.

Allí por quitar una banderita del país en una farola son 15 años de trabajos forzados, por cagarse lo mismo le echan de comer a los perros.


----------



## John Nash (25 Mar 2022)

Explosión en Djeddah, cerca del circuito de Formula 1 donde tiene lugar este finde el gran premio de Arabia Saudi.









Explosion à Djeddah : réunion de crise et EL2 retardés


La Formule 1 attend des informations des autorités saoudiennes sur la cause de l'incendie de l'usine Aramco située près du circuit de Djeddah pendant les EL1 du GP d'Arabie saoudite.




fr.motorsport.com





Parece haber sido en una refinería Aramco y esperan a saber las causas para decidir si suspenden el GP de F1.


----------



## Teuro (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> En Usera ha debido haber una subida de tensión eléctrica, chinorri se ha quedado pegado al teclado.



Es un bot.


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)

La invasión rusa de Ucrania es inhumana y en el fondo absurda y no me cabe duda de que Rusia acabará pagando muy cara esta invasión tan destructiva y carente de sentido en un mundo como el nuestro, ahora la destrucción está en la pobre Ucrania pero los costes a largo plazo de esta agresión para Rusia van a ser tremendos y sólo unas mentes tan cuadriculadas como las de sus dirigentes, que la han decidido y ejecutado les impide verlo como a los antiguos jerarcas soviéticos les cegó su prepotencia hasta llevar a su país, la URSS, a su disolución.


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Mar 2022)

Los fascistas polacos profanando las tumbas de los heroes, se merecen otra partición.


----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia, Me cago en la puta democracia,



¿Y esto, camarada ZHU?

¿Se ha pasado usted con el Baijiu?


----------



## SanRu (25 Mar 2022)

Occidente lleva desde el primer minuto vendiendo la historia de que Rusia se quiere anexionar toda Ucrania cuando cualquier entendido en campañas militares te podrá decir que eso no tiene sentido, pero a Occidente le da igual y siguen machacando con esa idea.

Llegará el día que se firme la Paz, Rusia se quede con Crimea, Dombas, jerson, Zaporiyia y Karkhov y aún así Occidente te lo va a vender como una derruta de Rusia y una gran victoria de Ucrania apoyada por Occidente.....


----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los fascistas polacos profanando las tumbas de los heroes, se merecen otra partición.



Según pone el artículo, los restos mortales ya no están ahí.

No es profanación de tumbas, aunque si es destrucción de símbolos culturales.

De eso en China sabéis un huevo, ¿no?


----------



## Teuro (25 Mar 2022)

Los pasteles en las tripas de los europeos,
producen metano a través de los peos.


----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Explosión en Djeddah, cerca del circuito de Formula 1 donde tiene lugar este finde el gran premio de Arabia Saudi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es este el hilo de la guerra de Yemen?

Pues eso


----------



## NPI (25 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Off topic
> 
> Lástima de nukes
> 
> ...


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)

No esta todo dicho en esta guerra ni mucho menos, ánimo Ucrania, por una Ucrania libre del invasor ruso.


----------



## paconan (25 Mar 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: Stalin regresa al Kremlin


----------



## arriondas (25 Mar 2022)

Abrir ese melón puede llevar a situaciones muy surrealistas. A ver si los usanos van a volverse a ver metidos en otras guerras berberiscas...


----------



## Pirro (25 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Hombre. Es que en concreto en España estamos delante de la mayor perdida de poder adquisitivo de la población desde 1939. Y aún podríamos superar aquella caída. En otros países la subindexacion de salarios no es tan grande como aquí pero los sindicatos españoles no dicen nada. Los famosos Pactos de la Moncloa consistieron en subir los salarios un 22% cuando la inflación llegó al 26% . Compara con lo que habrá ocurrido en España para finales de 2022 y tendrás el país hecho un polvorín, mucha gente no se puede permitir perder más del 10% de poder de compra en un solo año sin dejar de pagar hipoteca o eliminar consumos que consideraba necesarios. Es gorda la que se viene como para estar entretenido con payasos que viven a 3000 Km.



Una semana, no más, ha durado el furor guerrero del populacho infundido por los massmierdas.

A la gente puedes engañarla con un virus invisible y no aislado, pero no con el precio de los carburantes o el de los insumos más básicos. Si bien la gente no es del todo consciente de lo que viene, sí que empieza a intuir que lo de la guerra será una excusa para el empobrecimiento.

Y eso en España, en Francia o Alemania no es en absoluto descartable ver violencia política y un auge de las posiciones euroescépticas si el entramado del Euro empieza a flaquear...

Las guerras suelen perderse en el frente interno. La UE es -somos- extremadamente débil. Países que lo único que tienen en común es un Banco Central y un amo norteamericano, con intereses divergentes, con poblaciones envejecidas y desmotivadas y una juventud a la que se le hace dudar de sí son hombres o son mujeres. Y todos absolutamente dependientes de la credibilidad de una moneda que no deja de ser un engendro posmoderno que puede colapsar.

Frente a ese amalgama informe y heterogéneo hay una nación consciente de sí misma, autosuficiente en recursos, y un pueblo que pasó todo el siglo XX de putada en putada dispuesto a luchar por ella.

Un ruso lucha por Rusia gratis. Nadie lucha por la OTAN o por la Unión Europea sin cobrar un buen sueldo por ello. Y por eso van a ganar.


----------



## vladimirovich (25 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


>



1

Jajajaja...para despollarse.

Putin ha convertido a Rusia en el hazmereir del mundo.


----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: Stalin regresa al Kremlin



Ya os dije que el fantasma de Stalin se le aparece a Putin por las noches, instándole a mandar a todos al gulag.
Se ve que está manifestando ante la población para que sepan que la cosa va en serio.


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 Mar 2022)

La censura cada vez es más asfixiante. Estamos ya en el mismísimo umbral orwelliano.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (25 Mar 2022)

Primero iban a ocupar Ucrania, Moldavia, Polonia, Hungria y casi llegar hasta Paris.
Despues solamente Ucrania, Moldavia y como la OTAN hiciera algo sacaban los nukes.
Luego solo Ucrania con los super chechenos malosos.
Ahora solo una parte de Ucrania
Despues diran que se retiran de Crimea y el Donbass porque esos territorios ya no les interesan.
Finalmente se disuelven y se mtan entre ellos.

No importa cuando escuches esto, ya ocurrió en 1991


----------



## espinete2004 (25 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> El abuelo acepta el órdago de Putin, esperemos que las amenazas de uno y otro solo queden en eso
> 
> *Joe Biden listo para usar armas nucleares primero en 'circunstancias extremas'*
> El presidente de EE. UU. abandona los planes para diluir la política en medio de temores de que Vladimir Putin pueda recurrir al despliegue de armas de destrucción masiva.
> ...



Ahora sí que sí. Al Mercadona a por lo que quede y a la farmacia a por yodo. Se duplica la posibilidad de que alguno de los dos apriete el botoncito.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (25 Mar 2022)

no intentes razonar con ellos es inutil


----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Los pasteles en las tripas de los europeos,
> producen metano a través de los peos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Mar 2022)

Bueno, poco a poco, y los ucranianos huyendo y abandonando el material…un T-72AMT…


Referencia técnica…








T-72 AMT Main Battle Tank


The T-72 AMT is a main battle tank (MBT) developed by the Kiev Armoured Plant for the Ukraine Armed Forces.




www.army-technology.com


----------



## coscorron (25 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Abrir ese melón puede llevar a situaciones muy surrealistas. A ver si los usanos van a volverse a ver metidos en otras guerras berberiscas...



Pues es que parece que estan deseando que haya una guerra a lo grande porque cualquier otra cosa simplemente no se entiende.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¿Y cómo se lo impedimos, exactamente?
> 
> En el supuesto de que pierdan la guerra, está claro que se cagan, aunque los derechos de las canciones de Metallica serán lo de menos en ese momento.
> 
> ...




Aquí sois todos muy listos.

Pensando como los gitanos.

Por eso los gitanos viven en chabolas y no en chalets.


----------



## kelden (25 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Fallo al no caer el gobierno ucraniano en unos días, respuesta numantina del ejército ucraniano, fallos gordos en la logística de las tropas rusas, reacción histérica de occidente sacándose un ojo con tal de sacarle los dos a Rusia. En fin, tres "variables" que debieron estar mejor calibradas para la que se supone heredera del mejor sistema de espías del mundo.




Es que eso es lo que tu te crees que querían los rusos. Yo no se lo que querían, excepto desarmar y destruir al ejército ukro y cepillarse a todos los azovitas. Cosas que están consiguiendo sobradamente. Por ejemplo, podían haber hecho caer el gobierno el primer día: dos docenas de calibrazos a los sitios oportunos y hoy no existen ni gobierno ni diputados ukros. 

A mi me da la impresión de que, más bien, los rusos han seguido la máxima naoleónica: _on s’engage et puis on voit_ (uno se mete en la batalla y luego se decide sobre la marcha). Y lo están haciendo con recursos limitados porque parece que no tienen ganas de hacer mucha sangre. Solo la estrictamente necesaria.


----------



## ciruiostar (25 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: Stalin regresa al Kremlin



Si el padrecito volviera los ríos de mierda resultado del descontrol de esfínteres en todo occidente serían una cosa demencial.


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)

Ucrania ya tiene su victoria moral y a partir de ahora comenzará su victoria real, los recursos de Ucrania aunque modestos han demostrado ser eficaces en manos de los valientes combatientes ucranianos y nunca se agotarán, el mínimo apoyo armamentístico de la OTAN funciona bien.


----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> El abuelo acepta el órdago de Putin, esperemos que las amenazas de uno y otro solo queden en eso
> 
> *Joe Biden listo para usar armas nucleares primero en 'circunstancias extremas'*
> El presidente de EE. UU. abandona los planes para diluir la política en medio de temores de que Vladimir Putin pueda recurrir al despliegue de armas de destrucción masiva.
> ...



Ah, pues nada, qué buen día se ha quedado, ¿eh?


----------



## Teuro (25 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Es entre el niño rata y yo, usted no se meta, nadie le ha dado vela en este entierro.


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¿Y esto, camarada ZHU?
> 
> ¿Se ha pasado usted con el Baijiu?
> Cuando oigo la palabra demomierda, echo mano a mi PPSH-41





Zappa dijo:


> Según pone el artículo, los restos mortales ya no están ahí.
> 
> No es profanación de tumbas, aunque si es destrucción de símbolos culturales.
> 
> De eso en China sabéis un huevo, ¿no?



Te refieres a esto?


----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Aquí sois todos muy listos.
> Pensando como los gitanos.
> Por eso los gitanos viven en chabolas y no en chalets.



¿Me puedes contestar a cómo se lo impedimos, a día 25 de Marzo de 2022, que se pase por el forro los derechos de copyright, sin más repercusiones que denuncias en cortes internacionales de comercio, QUE SE VAN A PASAR POR EL FORRO?

Que luego al perder la guerra sea la guinda del pastel de mierda que se coman ya es otra cosa.


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Mar 2022)

Para los que creen que las cosas no pueden irles peor a los rusos en Ucrania, solo decirles que Ucrania está recibiendo Drones de los gordos, con capacidad para atacar objetivos en suelo ruso. Tardarán una semana o dos en estar operativos, pero nos vamos a jartar a reir.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (25 Mar 2022)

El abuelo camino de 80 años se la suda Y no le importa quien se quede aquí los jóvenes. Pero SE OLVIDA QUE LA VIDA ESPIRITUAL ES ETERNA Y QUE PAGARÁ POR SUS PECADOS CUANDO ACABE SU VISA TERRENAL MIENTRAS LOS QUE SUFRIMO SU AVARICIA Y EGOÍSMO DE SUS ACCIONES VIVIREMOs en amor POR LA ETERNIDAD


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 Mar 2022)

La verdadera batalla, la decisiva, no está en Jarkov ni en Mariupol, ni siquiera en Kiev... La verdadera batalla decisiva está en el rublo, si los oligarcas europedos tragan con comprar rublos para pagar el gas... ese es ahora el combate decisivo. Si tragan, han perdido alevosamente. Si no tragan tendremos que ver si Rusia tiene lo que hay que tener para parar de sopetón el aporte de gas. Y ver el resultado. Ese será el resultado de esta guerra.


----------



## hartman (25 Mar 2022)

y mientras calopez lanzando pepinos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Mar 2022)

Actualmente, Slavutych está rodeada por tropas rusas, y los puestos de control y las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas están siendo destruidas gradualmente. Las autoridades regionales de Kiev confirmaron que la ciudad cercana a Chernigov estaba "completamente aislada" por las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (25 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Para los que creen que las cosas no pueden irles peor a los rusos en Ucrania, solo decirles que Ucrania está recibiendo Drones de los gordos, con capacidad para atacar objetivos en suelo ruso. Tardarán una semana o dos en estar operativos, pero nos vamos a jartar a reir.



Reír? Menudo psicopata estás hecho.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La invasión rusa de Ucrania es inhumana y en el fondo absurda y no me cabe duda de que Rusia acabará pagando muy cara esta invasión tan destructiva y carente de sentido en un mundo como el nuestro, ahora la destrucción está en la pobre Ucrania pero los costes a largo plazo de esta agresión para Rusia van a ser tremendos y sólo unas mentes tan cuadriculadas como las de sus dirigentes, que la han decidido y ejecutado les impide verlo como a los antiguos jerarcas soviéticos les cegó su prepotencia hasta llevar a su país, la URSS, a su disolución.





Naaaa aquí la follarrusada dice que se olvida rápido todo...yo por de pronto sé que los niños random, cuando vuelvan a escuchar "ruso" el resto de sus vidas, pondrán cara de miedo...


----------



## vladimirovich (25 Mar 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Si el padrecito volviera los ríos de mierda resultado del descontrol de esfínteres en todo occidente serían una cosa demencial.



Si el padrecito volviera Putin, Shoigu y el resto de calatravas del Kremlin estaban ya en Vorkuta.


----------



## John Nash (25 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Es este el hilo de la guerra de Yemen?
> 
> Pues eso



No tenemos que sustituir el petroleo ruso por el Saudí? Pues eso.
No se condena el bombardeo y guerra abierta en el Yemen con bombardeos indiscriminados de Arabia Saudí? Pues eso.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Mar 2022)

Trofeos de la Brigada VII de la NAF. Había tres Remrots de la 57ª Brigada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Hyacinth-S.


----------



## kelden (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¿Y esto, camarada ZHU?
> 
> ¿Se ha pasado usted con el Baijiu?



En el fondo tiene razón Zhu. Si uno quiere tener un cuadro al menos más nítido de la realidad, lo último que debe hacer es comprar la nomenclatura del régimen, en este caso "democracia". A lo largo de la historia, los estándares, los patrones, tanto los técnicos (pesas y medidas, ortografías y sistemas de escritura, vestimentas…) como los ideológicos responden a razones sociales. Asumirlos sin entenderlos cierran toda posibilidad de ver más allá. El marxismo suele decir algo al respecto.

En Occidente todos los regímenes han sido siempre de partido único. Simplemente tienen varias marcas, que no facciones, por eso tienen nomenclaturas tan absurdas como ‘transversalidad’, porque el sistema es una impostura.


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Para los que creen que las cosas no pueden irles peor a los rusos en Ucrania, solo decirles que Ucrania está recibiendo Drones de los gordos, con capacidad para atacar objetivos en suelo ruso. Tardarán una semana o dos en estar operativos, pero nos vamos a jartar a reir.



El Diablo te oiga, un solo muerto en territorio de la Madre Rusia producido por los nazis, y lo que les queda a los del ISIS Rubio parecerá la superficie de Venus, los rusas saben como es, han estado allí.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Occidente lleva desde el primer minuto vendiendo la historia de que Rusia se quiere anexionar toda Ucrania cuando cualquier entendido en campañas militares te podrá decir que eso no tiene sentido, pero a Occidente le da igual y siguen machacando con esa idea.
> 
> Llegará el día que se firme la Paz, Rusia se quede con Crimea, Dombas, jerson, Zaporiyia y Karkhov y aún así Occidente te lo va a vender como una derruta de Rusia y una gran victoria de Ucrania apoyada por Occidente.....




Pues Zelenski no parece que vaya a firmar.

Te lo digo por si tenéis que ir encargando unos cuantos miles de ataúdes más.

Taluec.


----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Te refieres a esto?
> Ver archivo adjunto 999668



No, hombre, me refiero a todo lo que os cepillasteis en la revolución cultural.

Claro que como era todo representativo del _ancien régime_ de China, y del contubernio iglesia-estado, daba lo mismo, ¿no?
Era cultura, pero de la mala, supongo.

En la URSS pensaron igual, hasta que llegaron los nazis y tuvieron que sacar a los curas del gulag para que bendijesen la guerra y al camarada Stalin.

Lo mismo creo en China, mira:











¿Cuántas estatuas le hacéis a Confucio y a los Sabios Emperadores al año?

   

Mejor hubiera sido quedarse con las antiguas, pero eso es cosa de gustos.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> 1
> 
> Jajajaja...para despollarse.
> 
> Putin ha convertido a Rusia en el hazmereir del mundo.




Habrá que tirar de hemeroteca y sacar los posts de la follarrusada los primeros días, diciendo que iban a tomar casi toda Ucrania, matar a Zelenski, gobierno títere ruso...


----------



## Nico (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Claro, y los derechos de uso te los van a facilitar los malvados occidentales.
> 
> Tontos, muuuu tontos.
> 
> Calopez, cuando edad o CI mínimos para registrarse?




1) Deezer tiene TODOS los derechos de uso. Su catálogo es igual o más grande que el de SpotyFy.

2) Si no comes pan, comerás pasteles... ¿o me vas a decir que si no escuchas a Lady Gaga no puedes vivir ?  

3) A veces, que te "obliguen" *a desarrollar y usar tus propias tecnologías, músicas, libros y películas*, no es una "maldición", sino todo lo contrario.

4) ¿Crees que los rusos no saben hacer música? ¿O una App?


----------



## vladimirovich (25 Mar 2022)

¿Alguien sabe algo del camarada Zurullov?, dicen que anda fuera de si esperando niños ucranianos a la puerta de los coles para apalizarlos, pero maximo hasta tercero de primaria.


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Mar 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> *Un ruso lucha por Rusia gratis. Nadie lucha por la OTAN o por la Unión Europea sin cobrar un buen sueldo por ello. Y por eso van a ganar.*



En el blanco.


----------



## Bubi (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Algun follarrusos ahí?
> 
> Oiga?



una pregunta si me hago otanica

me bajaran la luz?????

la gasolina?

porque si no oiga usted...

no se es que a lo mejor tu no tienes esos problemas mundanos y tienes un carne secreto otanico que te hace no estar jodido,


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)

AHORA | Misiles de crucero rusos alcanzan el centro de comando de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania, cerca de Vinnitsa - BNO.


----------



## Roedr (25 Mar 2022)

En el mundo dicen que Putin acepta acabar anexionando Donbas/Mariupol. Cuanto antes acabe la guerra y terminen las autosanciones mejor.


----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

De que Rusia se pasa Spotify y los derechos de autor musicales por el forro, y le pregunto qué coño van a poder hacer al respecto, DE MOMENTO (no más adelante)

Y me responde que pienso como los gitanos.

LOOOOOL.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Si el padrecito volviera los ríos de mierda resultado del descontrol de esfínteres en todo occidente serían una cosa demencial.




Mierda a la que tiene que oler el gachó, apesta desde aquí.


----------



## Teuro (25 Mar 2022)

@Durruty dijo:


> Toda la Ukrania del oeste (la que es pro UE y pro OTAN) es católica, y la Ukrania del este (donde mas se habla ruso y es más pro rusa) es ortodoxa...
> 
> El Papa está azuzando y bendiciendo una guerra religiosa, una cruzada contra los cristianos ortodoxos, contra Rusia...



Territorios que en su día fueron de Polonia, Lituania y del Imperio Austrohúngaro, es decir, católicos apostólicos y romanos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Mar 2022)

Bubi dijo:


> una pregunta si me hago otanica
> 
> me bajaran la luz?????
> 
> ...



Y el gas, que estoy pagando facturas de 300€…


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (25 Mar 2022)

Fuerzas Armadas de Serbia camino de la frontera con Kosovo

https://t. me/entre_guerras/16647


----------



## mazuste (25 Mar 2022)

Mercenarios americanos en las batallas cerca de kiev.
t.me/glavmediachat/36282?single


----------



## Teuro (25 Mar 2022)

doced11 dijo:


> Leyendo los comentarios en el foro me surge una pregunta que no se como explicar...
> 
> Parece ser que Rusia, el segundo ejército del mundo, es incapaz de vencer a Ucrania, uno de los países más pobres de Europa. Pues bien, para defendernos de ese ejército se creó la OTAN, una potentísima organización internacional que incluye al primer ejército del mundo, pero viendo la capacidad militar de Rusia... ¿qué utilidad tiene ya esa organización? ¿De qué nos defiende? China está en el otro lado del planeta y no tiene medios para desplazar sus fuerzas hasta aquí... ¿Para que sirve la OTAN?
> 
> O llevan años mintiéndonos descaradamente o en Ucrania aún no lo hemos visto todo ¿no?



Si China echan a andar desde China hasta Occidente no se donde se pararían. Gengis Kan llegó hasta Polonia, y eran bastante menos y más paco que los chinos de ahora.


----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> En el fondo tiene razón Zhu. Si uno quiere tener un cuadro al menos más nítido de la realidad, lo último que debe hacer es comprar la nomenclatura del régimen, en este caso "democracia". A lo largo de la historia, los estándares, los patrones, tanto los técnicos (pesas y medidas, ortografías y sistemas de escritura, vestimentas…) como los ideológicos responden a razones sociales. Asumirlos sin entenderlos cierran toda posibilidad de ver más allá. El marxismo suele decir algo al respecto.
> 
> En Occidente todos los regímenes han sido siempre de partido único. Simplemente tienen varias marcas, que no facciones, por eso tienen nomenclaturas tan absurdas como ‘transversalidad’, porque el sistema es una impostura.



Te lo resumo:









República (Platón) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Platón desconfiaba mucho de la democracia.
Y puede que tuviera razón.
Requiere responsabilidad individual y compromiso.

Es más fácil ser esclavo y dejarse llevar, estoy de acuerdo:


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Mar 2022)

Este subnormal, la foca de su mujer y los retrasados de sus invitados no pueden caer mas bajo:


----------



## ProfeInsti (25 Mar 2022)

Putin controla muy bien los tiempos.
En Occidente hay mucha prisa.
Solo se lleva un mes de guerra.
Mucha gente cree que está terminando la guerra.
El que resiste y aguanta, ese es el que gana.
Europa no está preparada para una larga guerra.


----------



## arriondas (25 Mar 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Una semana, no más, ha durado el furor guerrero del populacho infundido por los massmierdas.
> 
> A la gente puedes engañarla con un virus invisible y no aislado, pero no con el precio de los carburantes o el de los insumos más básicos. Si bien la gente no es del todo consciente de lo que viene, sí que empieza a intuir que lo de la guerra será una excusa para el empobrecimiento.
> 
> ...



    Se puede decir más claro, pero no más alto


----------



## tomasjos (25 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La República Checa apoyará la propuesta de Polonia de enviar una misión internacional de mantenimiento de la paz a Ucrania una vez que se haya alcanzado la paz en el país, con el fin de supervisar su cumplimiento. Así lo anunció el Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores checo, Jan Lipavskyy.
> 
> Anteriormente, el Asistente del Presidente de Estados Unidos para Asuntos de Seguridad Nacional, Jake Sullivan, dijo que Estados Unidos y Europa apenas habían discutido la propuesta de Polonia de enviar una misión de mantenimiento de la paz de la OTAN a Ucrania.
> 
> t.me/surf_noise1/9382



Eso huele a división de Ucrania. Si se le suma eso de que el gobierno ya no tiene que estar en Kiev, me parece evidente que Lvov será la capital


----------



## coscorron (25 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> La verdadera batalla, la decisiva, no está en Jarkov ni en Mariupol, ni siquiera en Kiev... La verdadera batalla decisiva está en el rublo, si los oligarcas europedos tragan con comprar rublos para pagar el gas... ese es ahora el combate decisivo. Si tragan, han perdido alevosamente. Si no tragan tendremos que ver si Rusia tiene lo que hay que tener para parar de sopetón el aporte de gas. Y ver el resultado. Ese será el resultado de esta guerra.



Asi y el partido se juega la semana que viene porque Gazprom ahora mismo esta mandando las instrucciones a todos los importadores de los paises "hostiles" de como tienen que empezar a pagar los próximos envios. Veremos que pasa pero ahora mismo las reservas de gas de la UE dan para lo que dan ... España alumno aventajado de la UE tiene sus reservas al 58 % de la capacidad y eso nos da para veinte días de consumo, la UE tiene reservas al 25 % en algunos países no llegan a la semana.


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> No, hombre, me refiero a todo lo que os cepillasteis en la revolución cultural.



La revolución cultural fue una catarsis necesaria .... Algo así como Paul Moabdib y los fremen pero en chino ..... de ahí surgió una china más fuerte ....


----------



## aretai (25 Mar 2022)

llevo varios días sin fisgonear en el filo ¿la OTAN ha llegado ya a kamchatka?


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Mar 2022)

Continuamos para bingo:


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Putin controla muy bien los tiempos.
> En Occidente hay mucha prisa.
> Solo se lleva un mes de guerra.
> Mucha gente cree que está terminando la guerra.
> ...




Ha dado usted en el clavo. Esto va para largo.


----------



## Fabs (25 Mar 2022)

Bubi dijo:


> una pregunta si me hago otanica
> 
> me bajaran la luz?????
> 
> ...



Nada de eso. Si te haces otánica devienes un ser de luz espiritual que lucha contra el mal (Putin) y ya no te importa más lo material o el acabar en la más absoluta miseria y esclavitud tu y tus hijos.
No tendrás nada...


----------



## kelden (25 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> En el blanco.



El ejército ruso es profesional.


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Putin controla muy bien los tiempos.
> En Occidente hay mucha prisa.
> Solo se lleva un mes de guerra.
> Mucha gente cree que está terminando la guerra.
> ...




Ha dado usted en el clavo. Esto va para largo.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (25 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Si China echan a andar desde China hasta Occidente no se donde se pararían. Gengis Kan llegó hasta Polonia, y eran bastante menos y más paco que los chinos de ahora.



De paco nada, el ejército mongol que invadió la Rusia, Polonia y Hungría medievales era de lo mejorcito de su tiempo, la caballería más mortífera del mundo conocido por aquel entonces.

Sistema decimal de unidades, divisiones por banderines, despotismo, ataques masivos de caballería pesada y arqueros a caballo, retiradas fingidas, ataques por sorpresa, arrasar con todo, festejar la victoria bailando sobre el enemigo y desaparecer al día siguiente de la batalla... y el atacar Rusia en invierno y ganar MANDA. Y todo ello estando siempre en desventaja numérica.


----------



## delhierro (25 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> En el mundo dicen que Putin acepta acabar anexionando Donbas/Mariupol. Cuanto antes acabe la guerra y terminen las autosanciones mejor.



Mariupol esta dentro del territorio de la republica de Donetsk.

La jodida realidad es que Putin no ha dicho otra cosa desde el comienzo. Y el número de tropas, que el presidente ucraniano este vivo , y los movimientos cuadran con eso.

Putin movio ficha, pero de forma limitada esperando llegar luego a un acuerdo. Se equivoca, occidente no entidende de grises, pero creo que esa era su idea.


----------



## JOS1378 (25 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ucrania ya tiene su victoria moral y a partir de ahora comenzará su victoria real, los recursos de Ucrania aunque modestos han demostrado ser eficaces en manos de los valientes combatientes ucranianos y nunca se agotarán, el mínimo apoyo armamentístico de la OTAN funciona bien.



Eso es camarada, de victoria en victoria hasta la derrota final


----------



## Teuro (25 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que hay unos 80 Trolls en este hilo, no hablo de gente con opinión diferente sino Trolls .
> 
> Si bien Rusia ha fallado en muchas cosas, sigo discrepando sobre la utilidad que le da a los tanques con decenas de miles de armas antitanques en el terreno. No me vale lo de "es imposible tomar una ciudad sin la ayuda de la protección de los tanques" ya que ese trabajo lo puede hacer un blindado ligero o un vehículo con unas finas capas de metal que protejan de las balas. Es absurdo, bajo mi punto de vista, seguir insistiendo en acorazar un vehículo que con una carga de 15 a 30 kilos de explosivos alrededor de cobre u otro metal penetra, incluso por los conductos de ventilación a miles de grados reventando lo que hay en el interior . El "plasma/vapor" de las armas anticarros es la criptonita de los acorazados. Y si un disparo no lo revienta, será el segundo, el tercero o el quinto. Europa le ha dado unos 10.000 más miles que tienen...
> 
> ...



En futuro de la guerra moderna son los drones, no tengo ninguna duda. Pueden ser únicos, enjambres, drones suicidad, drones asesinos, etc.


----------



## kelden (25 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> AHORA | Misiles de crucero rusos alcanzan el centro de comando de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania, cerca de Vinnitsa - BNO.



Gol de Zalensky .....   Zelensky 8 - Putin 1


----------



## pgas (25 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Hablamos de 50.000 millones de metros cubicos de gas que hay que transportar por mar.
> 
> El buque de GNL más grande del mundo puede transportar 266.000 metros cubicos de gas.
> 
> ...




no es así,

El gas natural (NG) se mide típicamente en términos de su volumen en condiciones de superficie y en unidades de energía térmica. Se mide por peso solo cuando está en estado líquido (LNG).

El gas natural licuado o LNG se mide típicamente en toneladas métricas (tm o tonne) o metros cúbicos. En estado líquido 1 tm equivale a 2,22 m³. Cuando 1 tm de LNG se vaporiza en condiciones atmosféricas estándar (15 °C , 1 atm) para convertirse en gas natural, se expande unas 615 veces hasta ocupar 1360 m³ 

*Aplicación:*

1 millón m³ = 1 mcm ; 1 tonne = 1 tm = 1000 kg

*Q-max*: 266.000 m³ LNG = *163.59 mcm (S)*

2018 Russian gas export to Europe: *189.110 mcm (S) = 139.052.206 tm*

o sea unos * 1156 Q-max LNG *

el problema es que hay pocos carriers Q-max LNG, unas docenas creo

pero sobre todo que la capacidad anual de la flota existente en 2020 era de 43 MTPA (million tonnes/year (94% onstream time))






Combined capacity of LNG carriers






New trends on the global market of LNG carriers – Energy Northern Perspective







energynorthern.com






pd. puedo estar equivocado


----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> La revolución cultural fue una catarsis necesaria .... Algo así como Paul Moabdib pero en chino ..... de ahí surgió una china más fuerte ....



Di que si.
Para hacer una tortilla hay que romper unos cuantos huevos.

*"Borrón y cuenta nueva, ya se sabe. Y también se sabe que la sangre es la que produce mejores borrones."* - Terry Pratchett -


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> 1) Deezer tiene TODOS los derechos de uso. Su catálogo es igual o más grande que el de SpotyFy.
> 
> 2) Si no comes pan, comerás pasteles... ¿o me vas a decir que si no escuchas a Lady Gaga no puedes vivir ?
> 
> ...




Por ahí ya hemos pasado en los 70, amigo, pero a la gente no se la puede engañar, sobre todo si han conocido el original.


Tú no puedes poner a un ruso cantando e ir diciendo que es Elvis, pero de Novosibirsk.

No hijo no.

La URSS trataba de imitar unas Adidas, unos Levis, una Nikon, un Honda, pero hijo, es que no es todo tan fácil.

Créeme.

No puedes hacer unos Rolling Stones rusos en dos semanas y esperar que gusten como los de verdad.

Yo entiendo que en vuestro atasco mental follarruso pretendais que todo es imitable, pero hijo, no.

No sé, puedo pintaros unos esquemas.


----------



## arriondas (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> De que Rusia se pasa Spotify y los derechos de autor musicales por el forro, y le pregunto qué coño van a poder hacer al respecto, DE MOMENTO (no más adelante)
> 
> Y me responde que pienso como los gitanos.
> 
> LOOOOOL.



Incluso se hablaba de desbloquear la famosa Rutracker. Imagino que muchos foreros la conocen.

No es algo de laboratorio. Se ha hecho y se hace en muchos países, y antes de la era digital. No sólo se trataría de música.


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)

Rusia dice que “la fase de su operación militar en Ucrania se ha completado en su mayor parte” y se centrará en “liberar” el Donbás - Reuters


----------



## Roedr (25 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Continuamos para bingo:



¿Pasaba algo así en Europa desde lo de los nazis con los judíos?.

Lo más cachondo es lo que presumen los anglos de democracia y superioridad moral.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> En el mundo dicen que Putin acepta acabar anexionando Donbas/Mariupol. Cuanto antes acabe la guerra y terminen las autosanciones mejor.



Follarrusos pacifista. No falla.


----------



## delhierro (25 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Mercenarios americanos en las batallas cerca de kiev.
> t.me/glavmediachat/36282?single



Qeu lustrosos, ni se han echado cuerpo a tierra en ningun momento. No tienen polvo ni en las botas.


----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Incluso se hablaba de desbloquear la famosa Rutracker. Imagino que muchos foreros la conocen.
> 
> No es algo de laboratorio. Se ha hecho y se hace en muchos países, y antes de la era digital. No sólo se trataría de música.



¡¡ Vamos a poder volver a bajarnos todo gratis !!
Ya verás los de Netflix y Amazon qué gracia les hace.


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Honkler (25 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Continuamos para bingo:



Si eso no es nazismo, puro y duro…


----------



## raptors (25 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es un bot.



ja ja ja el empinado le dice al arrastrado...!! a quien engañan... si los 2 son cromadores de falo yanqui..


----------



## delhierro (25 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Continuamos para bingo:



Es la democracia en estado puro, u opinas como yo o te expulso. Por eso Putin pierde el tiempo.


----------



## @Durruty (25 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Llevará años poder desarrollar las infraestructuras necesarias para que esos países puedan sustituir a Rusia como proveedor de gas



Si hay alternativa, y ello depende de que la República Islamica de Iran quiera venderos su gas, que tendréis que pagar en yuanes claro... (Iran, Kazajstán e Irak están conectados a la red de gaseoductos europeos, vía Turquía, por el gaseoducto NABUCO, para intentar bloquear a sus competidores directos y presionar al Cerdogan para ello, el Puti desplegó el ejercito ruso en Siria, pero enseguida el turco vio la jugada y le derribaron un caza, como aviso, en la frontera norte de Siria, que el Puti se tuvo que comer, como se comió el asesinato, a tiro limpio, de su embajador en Turquia)














Bienvenidos a South Parts, el yacimiento de gas natural más gigantesco del mundo, donde hemos permitido que China invierta, para desarrollarlo, 500.000 millones de dólares.


Venga, a firmar aquí como putas el levantamiento de las sanciones, perros sionistas...






















Qatar advierte que no puede sustituir de forma unilateral las necesidades de gas de Europa


La crisis entre Rusia y Ucrania genera incertidumbre en el continente.



www.google.com







*@Durruty  *


----------



## NPI (25 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pero si ya cobra el gas en euros y dolares, tu piensas algo antes de escribir



No, por eso lo escribe.


----------



## mazuste (25 Mar 2022)

@Durruty dijo:


> Toda la Ukrania del oeste (la que es pro UE y pro OTAN) es católica, y la Ukrania del este (donde mas se habla ruso y es más pro rusa) es ortodoxa...
> 
> El Papa está azuzando y bendiciendo una guerra religiosa, una cruzada contra los cristianos ortodoxos, contra Rusia...



Eso viene de lejos entre los papistas(Vaticano y los bizantinos( ortodoxia))
No por nada, las batallas se dilucidaban en la ucrania (tierras fronterizas)
desde las primeras "divergencias" religiosas; que siempre coincidían con
necesidades de conquista por las noblezas feudales para hacer caja y tierras.


----------



## coscorron (25 Mar 2022)

Fabs dijo:


> Nada de eso. Si te haces otánica devienes un ser de luz espiritual que lucha contra el mal (Putin) y ya no te importa más lo material o el acabar en la más absoluta miseria y esclavitud tu y tus hijos.
> No tendrás nada...



Y serás feliz ???


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Mar 2022)

aretai dijo:


> llevo varios días sin fisgonear en el filo ¿la OTAN ha llegado ya a kamchatka?



Según los trolls del otanfato están a menos de 10 km…más o menos…


----------



## kelden (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Te lo resumo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zappa, yo no he dicho que la democracia sea mala. He dicho que en occidente no existe.

Respecto a la segunda parte de tu mensaje, uno de los errores mas frecuentes de la gente es no saber canalizar adecuadamente la natural frustración que genera nuestro sistema y, por resentimiento e ignorancia, hacer caso omiso de la realidad y negar todo por principio. Hasta a la propia naturaleza.


----------



## alexforum (25 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> *boeing y airbus vuelven a rusia*
> *
> *
> *Joderos putos amigos de USA *



Fuente?


----------



## keylargof (25 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Continuamos para bingo:



Bien hecho, quien justifica la destruccion de un país y la matanza de niños, sin mediar la más mínima provocación, no merece vivir entre nosotros. Proud of my country!


----------



## crocodile (25 Mar 2022)

Uno de los canales de TG publicó varios videos en los que este geek de Bandera, habiendo perdido por completo su humanidad, convirtiéndose en la última criatura, llama a los familiares de los soldados rusos asesinados e informa de su muerte, riendo después de cada palabra y bombardeándolos con insultos.

El condón agujereado, miembro del "Azov" de Bandera, es Pilipchuk Ivan Ivanovich, 02/02/1985, teléfono +380987680536.
Alguien en la guía telefónica estaba escrito como "Vanya, la entrenadora, ama por el culo" ‍♂
Mantendremos la dirección de su residencia en la región de Zhytomyr, sus padres están allí. De todos modos, Vanyusha no está allí ahora, pero si no se arrepiente de sus actos en público, será doloroso. Mientras Vanya, escondiéndose a espaldas de los civiles, aterroriza a los civiles rusos, rastreamos todos sus movimientos mediante su código DRFO 3107912292 (un análogo del TIN en Rusia).
Escuché que alguien ya ha anunciado una recompensa por datos sobre él, ¡tómalo gratis!
¿Pensó que borraría su VK y se escondería? Simplemente no en nuestro caso.

@RU_S_INT_deanon


----------



## Kluster (25 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Continuamos para bingo:



Libertad de expresión en el paraíso hojzidental.


----------



## Evangelion (25 Mar 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Fuente?


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Mar 2022)

Unos memes para relajar...


----------



## Roedr (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Follarrusos pacifista. No falla.



Follabobos bobeando. No falla.


----------



## Nicors (25 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No creo, siempre se le dará una salida "digna". En este caso que Crimea se queda en Rusia yo creo que ni cotiza, lo de Dombas está por ver, aunque creo que Ucrania también lo da por perdido. Si Rusia comunica Crimea con Rusia es victoria clara de Rusia, más es victoria aplastante. Dombas y Crimea sería tablas.
> 
> Otra parte es la "neutralidad" de Ucrania, victoria rusa si se declara neutral, victoria ucarniana si ingresa en la OTAN, tablas, que se quede como está: sin entrar en la OTAN pero armada hasta los dientes.
> 
> Por otro parte, lo de volver Rusia a intentarlo en el futuro (cercano), en eso se va a encargar occidente que esa posibilidad no se contemple ni ganando, ni perdiendo, ni con tablas por parte Rusa. Las sanciones continuarán "sine die", Rusia va a ser un apestado internacional al estilo de Corea del Norte. Habrán presiones a China y La India enormes. La única solución para que Rusia se libre de las sanciones es ponerse a hablar de un desarme nuclear al estilo de dejar su arsenal en un 10% del actual. Rusia podría pedir lo mismo a occidente.



Veremos.


----------



## coscorron (25 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Pasaba algo así en Europa desde lo de los nazis con los judíos?.
> 
> Lo más cachondo es lo que presumen los anglos de democracia y superioridad moral.



Y que dirá nuestro Nadal ?? Que son las normas y que hay que respetarlas?? Supongo que el si algún día le piden que reniege de España lo haría encantado .. no??


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Mar 2022)

La región de Luhansk está llena de cadáveres y equipos quemados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania

La policía de la LPR encuentra una gran cantidad de equipos y cadáveres de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Se encontró un vehículo de combate de infantería cerca de Starobilsk, al cual impactó un proyectil matando a 5 soldados. Los residentes locales informaron que el batallón Aidar atacó a la columna en retirada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
Se encontró un segundo BMP en una zona forestal cercana. El conductor murió mientras conducía. Sus familiares fueron informados por la policía de la LNR. Podrán recoger el cuerpo en la morgue de Starobilsk. Otro cadáver de los militares AFU fue encontrado en la zona forestal, no fue posible identificarlo.


----------



## crocodile (25 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Si eso no es nazismo, puro y duro…



UK = NAZIS , Ya en la 2 guerra mundial hubo colaboracionistas con los hitlerianos, en la pérfida.


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Mar 2022)

Bueno, ahora hay contraataque ruso en Nikolaev...con pinzas esto.


----------



## Teuro (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (25 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Pasaba algo así en Europa desde lo de los nazis con los judíos?.
> 
> Lo más cachondo es lo que presumen los anglos de democracia y superioridad moral.



Lo hacen frente a iletrados, cualquier persona formada sabe que la democracia oligárquica modelo británico es en realidad la dictadura de la oligarquia financiera dirigida por el Sanedrin Financiero Internacional. Es un sistema perfecto, "la dictadura perfecta" lo llamaron los mejicanos, dos partidos financiados y dirigidos por la misma casta oligarquica, se vote lo que se vote, se hace lo que digan los oligarcas, y eso que en principio el sufragio era censitario, solo votaban los propios oligarcas.


----------



## kelden (25 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En futuro de la guerra moderna son los drones, no tengo ninguna duda. Pueden ser únicos, enjambres, drones suicidad, drones asesinos, etc.



Vaya chorradas decís. Drones y robots, no?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> La región de Luhansk está llena de cadáveres y equipos quemados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania
> 
> La policía de la LPR encuentra una gran cantidad de equipos y cadáveres de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Se encontró un vehículo de combate de infantería cerca de Starobilsk, al cual impactó un proyectil matando a 5 soldados. Los residentes locales informaron que el batallón Aidar atacó a la columna en retirada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
> Se encontró un segundo BMP en una zona forestal cercana. El conductor murió mientras conducía. Sus familiares fueron informados por la policía de la LNR. Podrán recoger el cuerpo en la morgue de Starobilsk. Otro cadáver de los militares AFU fue encontrado en la zona forestal, no fue posible identificarlo.
> ...



Están como los republicanos en la guerra civil, matándose entre ellos. Es curioso como se asemeja a la guerra aquella en ocasiones, el bando que va perdiendo se enfrenta entre ellos.


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)

Se descubre el asesor que aconsejó a Putin sobre la invasión en Ucrania: 

“La invasión durará como mucho uno o dos días”


----------



## NPI (25 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Periodistas y editorialistas teledirigidos por USA, al servicio de USA que dictan las políticas de los gobiernos títere:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Luis Garicano* persona *confiable* de *György Schwartz*


----------



## arriondas (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¡¡ Vamos a poder volver a bajarnos todo gratis !!
> Ya verás los de Netflix y Amazon qué gracia les hace.



Me imagino la jugada. Pirate Bay, Rutracker, Rojadirecta y similares, etc, todas ellas abiertas y disponibles. Si aquí ya existen sitios creados ad-hoc para poder ver diversos eventos deportivos.


----------



## Teuro (25 Mar 2022)

espinete2004 dijo:


> Ahora sí que sí. Al Mercadona a por lo que quede y a la farmacia a por yodo. Se duplica la posibilidad de que alguno de los dos apriete el botoncito.



Hace falta tener un pulso firme para no precipitarse y pulsar el botón antes de tiempo. Esperemos que ninguno de los abueltes tenga párkinson


----------



## crocodile (25 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Mariupol esta dentro del territorio de la republica de Donetsk.
> 
> La jodida realidad es que Putin no ha dicho otra cosa desde el comienzo. Y el número de tropas, que el presidente ucraniano este vivo , y los movimientos cuadran con eso.
> 
> Putin movio ficha, pero de forma limitada esperando llegar luego a un acuerdo. Se equivoca, occidente no entidende de grises, pero creo que esa era su idea.



Pues que se olvide de que USA/OTAN vayan a volver a hacer negocios con Rusia, espabilara a ostias de realidad.


----------



## Caracalla (25 Mar 2022)

Hay fuente fiable de esto? De verdad son tan estúpidos?


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Follabobos bobeando. No falla.



Que se os ve el plumero con las prisas y el "aquí no ha pasado nada, yo he venido a coger lo mío y me voy".

Ahora que ganárselo y tendrán que morir unos cuantos miles de chavales más.

Las cosas no funcionan así, hombre.

Los ladrones tienen que asumir que para llevarse el botín a veces hay que sufrir un poquito.


----------



## mazuste (25 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Wagner estaría contratando a combatientes de Hezbola por 1500 dólares al mes. Unos 800 se unen pronto .
> 
> Fuente rusa: novayagazeta.ru



Nasrralah: "eso son patrañas", o algo asín que dijo sobre Hezbollah en Ucrania...


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Roedr (25 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Están como los republicanos en la guerra civil, matándose entre ellos. Es curioso como se asemeja a la guerra aquella en ocasiones, el bando que va perdiendo se enfrenta entre ellos.



Yo imagino que es la dinámica que ocurre en todas las guerras, es la naturaleza humana. Por eso, lo más importante es enarbolar las banderas de la victoria.


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)

Hungría se está destapando como un socio desleal. Pero nada que no se esperase, viendo el energúmeno que la lidera. 

Otro que recibe los fondos europeos con una mano, mientras con la otra agita una falsa independencia.


----------



## Expected (25 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Y que dirá nuestro Nadal ?? Que son las normas y que hay que respetarlas?? Supongo que el si algún día le piden que reniege de España lo haría encantado .. no??



Lo dudo. Respeta normas pero tiene dignidad.


----------



## arriondas (25 Mar 2022)

@Durruty dijo:


> Si hay alternativa, y ello depende de que la República Islamica de Iran quiera venderos su gas, que tendréis que pagar en yuanes claro... (Iran, Kazajstán e Irak están conectados a la red de gaseoductos europeos, vía Turquía, por el gaseoducto NABUCO, para intentar bloquear a sus competidores directos y presionar al Cerdogan para ello, el Puti desplegó el ejercito ruso en Siria, pero enseguida el turco vio la jugada y le derribaron un caza, como aviso, en la frontera norte de Siria, que el Puti se tuvo que comer, como se comió el asesinato, a tiro limpio, de su embajador en Turquia)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sólo pagar en yuanes, sino aceptar que sigan con su programa nuclear como si nada.


----------



## Dylan Leary (25 Mar 2022)

Grande Antonio


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (25 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Bueno, ahora hay contraataque ruso en Nikolaev...con pinzas esto.



Joer ... llevan contraatacando una semana allí ....


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hungría se está destapando como un socio desleal. Pero nada que no se esperase, viendo el energúmeno que la lidera.
> 
> Otro que recibe los fondos europeos con una mano, mientras con la otra agita una falsa independencia.




Ya lo pagarán.

Hasta Sánchez ha sido firme, cumplidor y "valiente" ( para ser del PSOE, digo).


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Jaja jajaja


Por aquí sólo faltaba dar el nombre, el primer día de INVASIÓN ya le teníais todos adjudicado hasta el color de la alfombra del despacho...


----------



## Roedr (25 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hungría se está destapando como un socio desleal. Pero nada que no se esperase, viendo el energúmeno que la lidera.
> 
> Otro que recibe los fondos europeos con una mano, mientras con la otra agita una falsa independencia.



Es leal con los húngaros, que son los que le pagan, no con los americanos, con quién no tiene por qué.


----------



## Nicors (25 Mar 2022)

Que dicen los prorrusitos? A joderse hijoputas.


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Mar 2022)

_Rusia y China están siendo exprimidas por Occidente. India será el próximo tarde o temprano. La democracia no puede cambiar el destino de la India como gran potencia no occidental. China, Rusia e India deben trabajar juntos para establecer la equidad política entre los países occidentales y no occidentales. 
_

Es como si China y otras naciones marginadas por la "comunidad internacional", estuvieran esperando este momento. Como esperando a que Rusia dejase de bailarles la pieza a USA y la UE para formar con ella un bloque antagónico. La union hace la fuerza.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (25 Mar 2022)

¿Estás ciego?


----------



## ProfeInsti (25 Mar 2022)

Los Dioses están regresando.
Por eso hay tanto movimiento en el planeta.
Llegarán algunos fuertes seísmos. 
Debéis estar tranquilos y aceptad lo que venga.


----------



## @Durruty (25 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>





En la Entidad Sionista de Ocupación son muy colegitas del Kremlin, como se ve cada noche en los bombardeos de la aviacion sionista alrededor de Damasco... y eso que el Puti les dio al Ejercito Árabe Sirio, gratis, los famosos S-300...


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Los Dioses están regresando.
> Por eso hay tanto movimiento en el planeta.
> Llegarán algunos fuertes seísmos.
> Debéis estar tranquilos y aceptad lo que venga.



Pásame esa mierda que le pasas a Zelensky.


----------



## xenofonte (25 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Bueno, poco a poco, y los ucranianos huyendo y abandonando el material…un T-72AMT…
> 
> 
> Referencia técnica…
> ...



Será de un solo uso también...


----------



## Argentium (25 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Embolsamiento orcorruso al norte de Kiev que están desnazificando los ucranios. No me seaís impacientes, las labores de limpieza marchan a buen ritmo.



Esas tropas ucranianas que según usted están embolsando a las rusas en el norte de Kiev me recuerda a las famosos escenas de la pelicula "El hundimiento" donde Hitler daba órdenes a sus generales sobre un mapa, tipo: "muevan estas dos divisiones 5 km. hacia el este, estas 4 brigadas, 3 km. al sur, la división Panser que ataque por el centro y que la Lutfwaffe bombardeo día y noche", "es que mi Fürer, esas dos divisiones y las 4 brigadas hace días fueron aniquiladas, los Panzer, ni juntando todos los trozos que hay por ahí armamos dos y la Luftwaffe apenas tiene dos aviones para que evacuemos el alto mando...", en fin, están viviendo fantasías para auto engañarse y tratar de mantener algo la moral, no tienen ninguna posibilidad los ejércitos ucranianos, muchisima pena por los civiles y los pobres soldados enviados al matadero, todos" daños colaterales" de decisiones políticas de quienes jamás estarán corriendo ningún riesgo.


----------



## paconan (25 Mar 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Fuente?


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (25 Mar 2022)

*Las tropas ucranianas recuperan parte de Jersón *
Las fuerzas rusas ya no tienen l control total de Jersón, la primera gran ciudad ucraniana que el ejército ruso logró asediar, según publica este viernes el 'New York Times' en base a unas declaraciones realizadas por un alto funcionario del Pentágono.

Así, las fuerzas ucranianas estarían luchando con fuerza en la ciudad, consiguiendo que el ejército ruso retroceda y convirtiendo de nuevo a esta estratégica ciudad portuaria en un "territorio en disputa". Este hecho contradice una declaración realizada por el general Sergei Rudskoi, jefe de la Dirección Operativa Principal del Estado Mayor General del ejército ruso, que ha afirmado que la región de Jersón estaba "bajo control total" de los rusos.

*Qué putísimo ridiculo de Rusia joder, es que se saltan las putas lágrimas de la vergüenza ajena*


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Elimina (25 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> El abuelo acepta el órdago de Putin, esperemos que las amenazas de uno y otro solo queden en eso
> 
> *Joe Biden listo para usar armas nucleares primero en 'circunstancias extremas'*
> El presidente de EE. UU. abandona los planes para diluir la política en medio de temores de que Vladimir Putin pueda recurrir al despliegue de armas de destrucción masiva.
> ...



¡Claro que sí, EL MUNDO ENTERO ESTÁ LISTO PARA MORIR POR LOS NIÑOS UCRANIANOS!


----------



## SanRu (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Pues Zelenski no parece que vaya a firmar.
> 
> Te lo digo por si tenéis que ir encargando unos cuantos miles de ataúdes más.
> 
> Taluec.



Zelenski no va a firmar hasta que Rusia le haga el favor de eliminar a la facción ultraderechista de su ejército, de lo contrario, será la vida de Zelesnki la que peligre.

Y Rusia no va a firmar tampoco hasta que desnazifique NovoRussia, que será el Estado colchón que se formará con la parte separada de Ucrania. De lo contrario tendrá un estado con graves problemas de orden público interno.

Como ves, a la guerra le queda todavía y a ambos les interesa lo mismo: Eliminar al batallón Azov y la parte más fanática de su guardia nacional.


----------



## Homero+10 (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Ha sido firmar el acuerdo del gas con los americanos y le ha entrado la cagalera al Kremlin ...corre corre, anuncia que nos conformamos con el Donbass...


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Mar 2022)

Es todo tan distópico que cada día supera al anterior . 

acaban de decir que 4.000 niños ucranianos , no vacunados puesto que es el país de Europa que menos gente se ha vacunado, ya están integrados en los colegios de España y doy por hecho que en el resto de países europeos puesto que han salido de Ucrania más de 10 millones de personas. 

Lógicamente niños que vienen sin vacunar después de dos años de tener a todos los chavales con mascarilla hasta en el recreo y en gimnasia. 

Lo normal sería hacer " un campo de refugiados " hasta que la situación se normalizase en su país , no ? 

No es tanto la sospecha de llenar España de inmigrantes indiferente el color de su piel como la de provocar una diáspora ucraniana como en su día se hizo " con el pueblo judío en Israel " . Pasa que al ser el país más fértil del mundo y un maravilloso territorio para el que expandirse quizás le tienen puesto el ojo quienes estén detrás de todo esto. 

Yo no sé si la reacción de Putin es consecuencia de llevar a Rusia hasta un extremo en el que realmente veían peligrar su existencia, o es parte de un plan diseñado por las élites de la agenda 2030 y el gran reseteo , pero es innegable que todo esto no tiene ni pies ni cabeza.


----------



## hartman (25 Mar 2022)

mirando a ucrania y al final la liara calopez con un pepinaco.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Mar 2022)

UAF está concentrando un gran grupo en el área de Artemovsk


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Zelenski no va a firmar hasta que Rusia le haga el favor de eliminar a la facción ultraderechista de su ejército, de lo contrario, será la vida de Zelesnki la que peligre.
> 
> Y Rusia no va a firmar tampoco hasta que desnazifique NovoRussia, que será el Estado colchón que se formará con la parte separada de Ucrania. De lo contrario tendrá un estado con graves problemas de orden público interno.
> 
> Como ves, a la guerra le queda todavía y a ambos les interesa lo mismo: Eliminar al batallón Azov y la parte más fanática de su guardia nacional.



Sí sí, ahora son amigüitos.

Jajaja qué putos ilusos.


----------



## paconan (25 Mar 2022)

Los que faltaban, con pinzas

Los combatientes de "Hezbolá" llegan a #Bielorrusia Según "Novaya Gazeta", el primer grupo de 200 militantes del "Hezbolá" libanés llegará a Bielorrusia la próxima semana. El 29 de marzo irán a #Ucrania a luchar por la # FederaciónRusia.


----------



## crocodile (25 Mar 2022)

17:58
*Rusia rebaja sus pretensiones militares y se centrará en el Donbás*
Rusia ha dado un paso atrás en sus pretensiones en Ucrania tras decir que *"ha cumplido su misión inicial*" en el país, tras los retrocesos que está sufriendo.
Concretamente, anuncia que se centrará en el Donbás,* territorio que Putin quiere asegurarse *ante la recuperación de determinadas ciudades por parte de los ucranianos.


----------



## pemebe (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jojojo qué bueno, aquí haciendo la cuentalavieja, sois sublimes.



No hacemos la cuenta de la vieja. Intentamos averiguar cúan posible es no de depender del gas ruso para la UE.









Gas natural - producción por país - Mapa Comparativo de Países - Mundo


El mapa que se muestra aquí muestra cómo Gas natural - producción varía según el país. El tono de color del país corresponde a la magnitud del indicador. Cuanto más oscuro sea el tono de color, mayor será el valor.



www.indexmundi.com





*EU consume (datos del año 2019) unos 400 bcm (miles de millones de metros cubicos de Gas Natural).* *Rusia proporciona a Europa el 40% de ese Gas Natural unos 160 bcm.*

Eso coincide con la estimación de Reuters (Factbox: What are Europe's options in case of Russian gas disruption?) de que Rusia proporciona entre 150 bcm y 190 bcm.

Solo Alemania en 2019 consumió más de 60 bcm de gas ruso, más de lo que USA nos puede proporcionar (si es que realmente puede ptoporcionarnos esos 50 bcm adicionales que viene en la noticia)


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Los que faltaban, con pinzas
> 
> Los combatientes de "Hezbolá" llegan a #Bielorrusia Según "Novaya Gazeta", el primer grupo de 200 militantes del "Hezbolá" libanés llegará a Bielorrusia la próxima semana. El 29 de marzo irán a #Ucrania a luchar por la # FederaciónRusia.



J**** a estos se les mata con el doble de gusto.


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Los que faltaban, con pinzas
> 
> Los combatientes de "Hezbolá" llegan a #Bielorrusia Según "Novaya Gazeta", el primer grupo de 200 militantes del "Hezbolá" libanés llegará a Bielorrusia la próxima semana. El 29 de marzo irán a #Ucrania a luchar por la # FederaciónRusia.



Los del ISIS que han llegado desde Tanf al frente nazi, son gente sana.


----------



## arriondas (25 Mar 2022)

Y que no se quejen, porque la web con mayor contenido de subidas no legales no está bloqueada en Europa. Es...

...YouTube


----------



## Alvin Red (25 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Hablamos de 50.000 millones de metros cubicos de gas que hay que transportar por mar.
> 
> El buque de GNL más grande del mundo puede transportar 266.000 metros cubicos de gas.
> 
> ...





frangelico dijo:


> Licuado el gas ocupa mucho menos volumen qu en un tubo a presión. Habría que ver los volumenes a igual presión .



Me salen 307 barcos más o menos de 266.000 metros cúbicos de gas licuado. para 50.000 M de gas natural, aunque la cifra es menor que la que citas sigue siendo inviable.

Datos:
Densidad gas natural licuado = 450 Kg / m^3
Densidad gas natural a temperatura ambiente = 0,737 kg / m^3

Calculo:

1 m^3 de gas licuado equivale a 450 / 0,737 = 610, 6 m^3 a temperatura ambiente.
Un barco que transporte 266.000 m^3 de GNL equivale a 610,6 x 266.000 = 162,5 M de m^3.
Para 50.000 M se necesitan 50.000 / 162,5 = 307 barcos como mínimo, cálculos aproximados.



http://larevistadelgasnatural.osinerg.gob.pe/articulos_recientes/files/archivos/52.pdf










¿Qué es el gas natural? Fórmula y composición


Te mostramos qué es el gas natural y cómo se obtiene ✅ ¿Cuál es su fórmula y composición? Descubre el poder calorífico y la densidad del gas natural.




preciogas.com


----------



## Lovecraf (25 Mar 2022)

Leo en el canal @entreguerras de telegram que servía de dirige con acorazados hacia la frontera de Kosovo. Esto es una escalada en toda regla.
()Fuerzas Armadas de Serbia de camino a la frontera con Kosovo.

Serbian Armed Forces on their way to the border with Kosovo.

▫@ENTRE_GUERRAS▫


----------



## Kluster (25 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> 17:58
> *Rusia rebaja sus pretensiones militares y se centrará en el Donbás*



Están jugando al despiste. El objetivo es llegar a Odessa.


----------



## NPI (25 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


> A ver si entendemos de qué va todo ésto.



66%


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> No hacemos la cuenta de la vieja. Intentamos averiguar cúan posible es no de depender del gas ruso para la UE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Digo yo que habrá foros de economía, de energía, donde podrán indicarle mejor...


----------



## frangelico (25 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Me salen 307 barcos más o menos de 266.000 metros cúbicos de gas licuado. para 50.000 M de gas natural, aunque la cifra es menor que la que citas sigue siendo inviable.
> 
> Datos:
> Densidad gas natural licuado = 450 Kg / m^3
> ...



Yo usaba 0.8 para la densidad pero a ojo, así que es 0.737.


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Mar 2022)

¿Estos són lo héroes ucranianos?.


----------



## Atalaya (25 Mar 2022)

Recuerdo los hilos de Siria y del Dombass, plenos de informaciones y análisis propios de un foro de cierta categoría en contraposición a este hilo en el que se observa la degeneración mental fruto de la cultura del chat, por lo cual aquí sufrimos a una gran cantidad de gilipollas, incluso quizás sean mayoría, que se creen muy protagonistas por soltar continuamente gilipolleces y no se acaban de enterar de que no son mas tontos porque no se entrenan


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Me salen 307 barcos más o menos de 266.000 metros cúbicos de gas licuado. para 50.000 M de gas natural, aunque la cifra es menor que la que citas sigue siendo inviable.
> 
> Datos:
> Densidad gas natural licuado = 450 Kg / m^3
> ...




Jojojo otro hinjeniero, éste químico también jaja jajaja jajaja


----------



## Impresionante (25 Mar 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Leo en el canal @entreguerras de telegram que servía de dirige con acorazados hacia la frontera de Kosovo. Esto es una escalada en toda regla.
> ()Fuerzas Armadas de Serbia de camino a la frontera con Kosovo.
> 
> Serbian Armed Forces on their way to the border with Kosovo.
> ...



No lo creo


----------



## CEMENTITOS (25 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es todo tan distópico que cada día supera al anterior .
> 
> acaban de decir que 4.000 niños ucranianos , no vacunados puesto que es el país de Europa que menos gente se ha vacunado, ya están integrados en los colegios de España y doy por hecho que en el resto de países europeos puesto que han salido de Ucrania más de 10 millones de personas.
> 
> ...



La desconexión de la sociedad con la propia realidad ya parece irreversible.
Es muy mal augurio.
La gente ya no sabe distinguir el bien del mal. Son momentos históricos, donde cualquier locura colectiva tendrá cabida.


----------



## delhierro (25 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Las tropas ucranianas recuperan parte de Jersón *
> Las fuerzas rusas ya no tienen l control total de Jersón, la primera gran ciudad ucraniana que el ejército ruso logró asediar, según publica este viernes el 'New York Times' en base a unas declaraciones realizadas por un alto funcionario del Pentágono.
> 
> Así, las fuerzas ucranianas estarían luchando con fuerza en la ciudad, consiguiendo que el ejército ruso retroceda y convirtiendo de nuevo a esta estratégica ciudad portuaria en un "territorio en disputa". Este hecho contradice una declaración realizada por el general Sergei Rudskoi, jefe de la Dirección Operativa Principal del Estado Mayor General del ejército ruso, que ha afirmado que la región de Jersón estaba "bajo control total" de los rusos.
> ...



Bueno, son los mismos que hablaron de la ruptura del cerco a Mariupol. A ver cuanto dura la noticia.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Están jugando al despiste. El objetivo es llegar a Odessa.





El Plan, todo está en el Plan.


----------



## Teuro (25 Mar 2022)

@Durruty dijo:


> En la Entidad Sionista de Ocupación son muy colegitas del Kremlin, como se ve cada noche en los bombardeos de la aviacion sionista alrededor de Damasco... y eso que el Puti les dio al Ejercito Árabe Sirio, gratis, los famosos S-300...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todos sabemos quién es el Jefe de Putin, y de Zelensky.


----------



## Formato JPG (25 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La invasión rusa de Ucrania es inhumana y en el fondo absurda y no me cabe duda de que Rusia acabará pagando muy cara esta invasión tan destructiva y carente de sentido en un mundo como el nuestro, ahora la destrucción está en la pobre Ucrania pero los costes a largo plazo de esta agresión para Rusia van a ser tremendos y sólo unas mentes tan cuadriculadas como las de sus dirigentes, que la han decidido y ejecutado les impide verlo como a los antiguos jerarcas soviéticos les cegó su prepotencia hasta llevar a su país, la URSS, a su disolución.



Y aún encima, las regiones que están recibiendo el embate ruso son las que "podríamos" considerar rusófilas.

Pongo las comillas por no estar del todo seguro.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Mar 2022)

Otro trofeo de ayer destruido a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Penetración de la parte frontal.


----------



## Kluster (25 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Estos són lo héroes ucranianos?.



Sólo tienes que ver a quien tienen como héroe nacional número uno: Volodimir "Miami Vice" Farlopensky.


----------



## Lovecraf (25 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> No lo creo


----------



## alfonbass (25 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> La censura cada vez es más asfixiante. Estamos ya en el mismísimo umbral orwelliano.



Pues hijo...menos mal que no te meten 15 años en la cárcel por decir que hay una guerra...sino...no sé ni qué pucheros pondrías.....


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)

El ostion de Rusia se va a oír hasta en Saturno.


----------



## McNulty (25 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


> A ver si entendemos de qué va todo ésto.



Los gUSAnos se van a forrar, vaya negociazo van a hacer. Y para el rearme de la UE armas americanas. Y petróleo supongo que también nos venderán.


----------



## Teuro (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Ha sido firmar el acuerdo del gas con los americanos y le ha entrado la cagalera al Kremlin ...corre corre, anuncia que nos conformamos con el Donbass...



Tiene que haberse Putin atragantado con la cena al leer que los "uropeos" están dispuestos a pagar el gas "mericano" a cuatro veces de lo que él se lo estaba vendiendo hace un par de años.


----------



## Oso Polar (25 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Creo que el denominador debiera ser 260.000 (cap. max. GNL Tanker)
> Así te saldrían unos 1.000 portes al año, como decía el otro forero.
> 
> 1.000 portes al año son 3 llegadas al día, cada día.
> ...



Es correcto son 266,000 m3 de cap. max. de los tanqueros más grandes Qmax, propiedad de Qatar Gas, solo hay +14 unidades, las siguientes unidades por capacidad con los Qflex también de Qatar Gas y solo hay +31 con una capacidad max. de 217,000 m3 y para recibir estás unidades solo están habilitados ciertas plantas regasificadoras..

Es decir si utilizando los +45 unidades más grande del mundo en exclusiva NO se cubre las necesidades de Europa.









Top 10 Biggest LNG Ships of 2022


Marine Insight - The maritime industry guide.




www.marineinsight.com







https://naturgas.com.co/wp-content/uploads/2021/07/IGU_WorldLNG_2021_compressed.pdf











Primera escala de un Q-Max, el buque metanero más grande del mundo, en Montoir-de-Bretagne


En Montoir-de-Bretagne la terminal metanera de Elengy, Grupo ENGIE, acogió al Q-Max Al Mayeda, el buque metanero más grande que se haya recibido en la región.




www.nantes.port.fr


----------



## raptors (25 Mar 2022)

@Durruty dijo:


> En la Entidad Sionista de Ocupación son muy colegitas del Kremlin, como se ve cada noche en los bombardeos de la aviacion sionista alrededor de Damasco... y eso que el Puti les dio al Ejercito Árabe Sirio, gratis, los famosos S-300...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ufff ya vas a enmierdar el hilo.. como en siria... creo que en fondo te gusta la de putin...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Mar 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


>



Ahora la OTAN ya no podría repetir el bombardeo de Serbia sin tener una respuesta rusa…los tiempos son distintos, y las armas también.


----------



## HDR (25 Mar 2022)

La OTAN le está metiendo todo tipo de chismes a los ucranianos... La mayoría acabarán destruidos, capturados por los rusos o en el mercado negro, pero lo peor no es eso.

Me parece que, en un futuro no muy lejano, hasta Maduro va a ser capaz de reventar media flota estadounidense por sí solo, con su buen arsenal de misiles hipersónicos de importación rusa. Luego vendrán los lloros, el no se podía saber, que Putin es un criminal por hacer lo mismo que hicimos nosotros en Ucrania, etc.


----------



## Tails (25 Mar 2022)

Rusia sigue a EE.UU. y anuncia que abandonará el Tratado INF: ¿estamos frente a una nueva carrera armamentista nuclear?

Si tenía 6000 Rusia y salió hace años...


----------



## arriondas (25 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Tiene que haberse Putin atragantado con la cena al leer que los "uropeos" están dispuestos a pagar el gas "mericano" a cuatro veces de lo que él se lo estaba vendiendo hace un par de años.



Como Abundio, que vendió el coche para comprar gasolina...


----------



## chemarin (25 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Sólo tienes que ver a quien tienen como héroe nacional número uno: Volodimir "Miami Vice" Farlopensky.



El que llama a los familiares, además de malvado es estúpido, todos podemos ver su rostro. Dudo que sobreviva este año.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Mar 2022)

Artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, oculta en la zona industrial de Chernihiv fue destruida.


----------



## Katakroker (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (25 Mar 2022)

Formato JPG dijo:


> Y aún encima, las regiones que están recibiendo el embate ruso son las que "podríamos" considerar rusófilas.
> 
> Pongo las comillas por no estar del todo seguro.



Del Dnieper hacia el este es territorio ruso, los que hemos estado en el hilo del Donbass desde 2014 vimos como los nazis reprimian a los habitantes desde Kharkov hasta Luganks y Mariupol. Están deseando que los liberes, menos los nazis enviados desde Kiev a reprimielos.


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Mar 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: Biden dice que la 82 división aerotransportada de EE. UU. verá las condiciones en Ucrania 'cuando esté allí'.


----------



## Tails (25 Mar 2022)

Katakroker dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 999758




Ellos van a pagar cero y además nos van a vender el gas


----------



## notengodeudas (25 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Cuentas de 13 años reviviendo...joder, sois patéticos



De 2009 a 2019 sin decir ni mu


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)

El hijoPutin perdió a cinco generales, 12300 soldados en un mes, cientos de blindados destrozados, varios aviones y helicópteros. 

El zombi hijoPutin solo sabe bombardear civiles cuando compran el pan o cuando duermen en sus casas, muchos ancianos muertos bajo escombros, residencias de ancianos. 122 niños muertos, cuantos sueños rotos. 

Hospitales, centros comerciales, desolación. 

HijoPutin asesino en serie.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (25 Mar 2022)

El barco totalmente inoperativo y daños justo en las inmediaciones del barco en el puerto:


----------



## Formato JPG (25 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El sueño.
> Foto de militantes ucranianos en Mariupol.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 999647



Se os está yendo la olla con la deshumanización de gente a la que ni siquiera conocéis.


----------



## Impresionante (25 Mar 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


>



Bien, irá a la frontera, eso es bueno, pero de ahí no pasan


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Tiene que haberse Putin atragantado con la cena al leer que los "uropeos" están dispuestos a pagar el gas "mericano" a cuatro veces de lo que él se lo estaba vendiendo hace un par de años.







Es lo que hay.

Prefiero que se forre un americano que un oligarca ruso.


----------



## frangelico (25 Mar 2022)

Katakroker dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 999758



I AM dice la momia, lo vamos a pagar nosotros y tú a embolsarte las ganancias.


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)

*Las tropas ucranianas recuperan parte de Jersón .*
Las fuerzas rusas ya no tienen l control total de Jersón, la primera gran ciudad ucraniana que el ejército ruso logró asediar, según publica este viernes el 'New York Times' en base a unas declaraciones realizadas por un alto funcionario del Pentágono.

Así, las fuerzas ucranianas estarían luchando con fuerza en la ciudad, consiguiendo que el ejército ruso retroceda y convirtiendo de nuevo a esta estratégica ciudad portuaria en un "territorio en disputa". Este hecho contradice una declaración realizada por el general Sergei Rudskoi, jefe de la Dirección Operativa Principal del Estado Mayor General del ejército ruso, que ha afirmado que la región de Jersón estaba "bajo control total" de los rusos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## chemarin (25 Mar 2022)

Atalaya dijo:


> Recuerdo los hilos de Siria y del Dombass, plenos de informaciones y análisis propios de un foro de cierta categoría en contraposición a este hilo en el que se observa la degeneración mental fruto de la cultura del chat, por lo cual aquí sufrimos a una gran cantidad de gilipollas, incluso quizás sean mayoría, que se creen muy protagonistas por soltar continuamente gilipolleces y no se acaban de enterar de que no son mas tontos porque no se entrenan



Usa el ignore y el hilo mejora, es como poner filtros, cada uno puede ver lo que le interese. A mí lo que me jode es que haya foreros buenos que se ponen a discutir con gentuza como Figaro y parecidos, pierden energía en una causa inútil, se puede intercambiar información u opinión con alguien que crees que te aporta algo o a quien puedes aportar algo diferente, ¿pero con gente malvada o retrasada mental o pagada por vete a saber quién? Francamente, no lo entiendo.


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Cui Bono (25 Mar 2022)

Ya ha caido Finlandia? 
Se ha rendido Suecia?
Por qué reculan los ruskis, es para tomar carrerilla hacia Kiev?


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Usa el ignore y el hilo mejora, es como poner filtros, cada uno puede ver lo que le interese. A mí lo que me jode es que haya foreros buenos que se ponen a discutir con gentuza como Figaro y parecidos, pierden energía en una causa inútil, se puede intercambiar información u opinión con alguien que crees que te aporta algo o a quien puedes aportar algo diferente, ¿pero con gente malvada o retrasada mental o pagada por vete a saber quién? Francamente, no lo entiendo.



Jaajjajajajajajaja y por qué te puede leer, idiota?

Das consejos que no cumples?

Discutir con paredes...si la follarrusada es eso y más!


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)

*J.K. Rowling responde a las críticas de Putin acusándole de causar una "matanza" en Ucrania.*
La escritora británica *Joanne K. Rowling* ha rebatido este viernes las críticas lanzadas por el presidente de *Rusia*, *Vladímir Putin*, sobre la cultura de la "cancelación" occidental, al subrayar que el mandatario está perpetrando una "matanza de civiles" en *Ucrania *y envenena a sus críticos.
Putin lamentó la "progresiva discriminación de todo lo que tiene que ver con Rusia" en algunos países occidentales y lamentó la suspensión de conciertos con piezas de compositores como Piotr Chaikovski, Dmitri Shostakóvich y Serguéi Rajmáninov.
"Es imposible imaginar algo así en nuestro país", afirmó el presidente ruso durante un encuentro televisado con funcionarios del ámbito cultural.
Putin dijo que "no hay lugar para la intolerancia étnica" en Rusia, "donde durante siglos han vivido juntos representantes de docenas de grupos étnicos".


----------



## El-Mano (25 Mar 2022)

Cancelan rusia, pero van a arabia saudi cuando ya fué bombardeada esta semana, y viniendo de bahein... menudos piratas...

Supongo que esta puesto:


----------



## pemebe (25 Mar 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Es una mera cuestión de reservas energéticas USA es un importador neto de petróleo y gas, ¿Con que yacimientos va abastecer a Europa de petróleo y gas sustituyendo a Rusia, si no puede autoabastecerse para ser autosuficiente energéticamente y por tanto tener excedentes?



Datos de 2019

772,799,987,712 produccion
767,599,968,256 consumo

Exporta 90bcm e importa 85bcm

En gas le sobran 5 bcm.

En petroleo 2019: 

Importa: 8 millones de barriles diarios
Exporta: 1 millon de barriles diarios.

En gas son autosuficientes (pero no para exportar 50bcm más), pero en petroleo no.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Ya ha caido Finlandia?
> Se ha rendido Suecia?
> Por qué reculan los ruskis, es para tomar carrerilla hacia Kiev?





En el Kremlin se tiran de los pelos, se pensaban que como ese día hacía niebla en Moscú, nadie se iba a enterar de que habían metido a 200.000 soldados a invadir al vecino...


----------



## HDR (25 Mar 2022)

Si hubiese que describir la situación de Ucrania con una imagen, una de las mejores sería esta:







A Franco no lo dejaron morir en paz. Su gente no quería reconocer que había llegado el día, que era inevitable, tenían miedo. Así que lo enchufaron a 20 máquinas para mantenerlo con vida artificialmente unos días más. La agonía que sufrió es evidente.



Occidente está haciendo lo mismo. Por no reconocer la victoria rusa, están manteniendo con vida a Ucrania de forma totalmente artificial. Y por eso la agonía que va a sufrir el pueblo ucraniano va a ser muchísimo peor. Creen que así se consigue algo, que le hacen daño a Rusia y hay posibilidad de victoria... Lo único que están haciendo es cabrear a un Putin que, hasta ahora, no ha querido emplear el pleno potencial de su ejército...


----------



## .Kaikus (25 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Wagner estaría contratando a combatientes de Hezbola por 1500 dólares al mes. Unos 800 se unen pronto .
> 
> Fuente rusa: novayagazeta.ru



Si se ofrecieron casi 30.000 voluntarios de oriente medio, lo logico es eso, contratar a los mejores y mas fogueados belicamente e ideologicamente, daran un resultado en el campo de batalla, similar al de los chechenos.


----------



## Silvia Charo (25 Mar 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Cancelan rusia, pero van a arabia saudi cuando ya fué bombardeada esta semana, y viniendo de bahein... menudos piratas...
> 
> Supongo que esta puesto:



Eso es el comienzo de Blade Runner no me jodas.


----------



## alfonbass (25 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Usa el ignore y el hilo mejora, es como poner filtros, cada uno puede ver lo que le interese. A mí lo que me jode es que haya foreros buenos que se ponen a discutir con gentuza como Figaro y parecidos, pierden energía en una causa inútil, se puede intercambiar información u opinión con alguien que crees que te aporta algo o a quien puedes aportar algo diferente, ¿pero con gente malvada o retrasada mental o pagada por vete a saber quién? Francamente, no lo entiendo.



Tiene razón, no solo no discutas, ni intercambies opiniones, sobre todo, lo más importante es que no pongas en duda la palabra de unos pocos y que no pienses por ti mismo...eso es lo más importante


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> El barco totalmente inoperativo y daños justo en las inmediaciones del barco en el puerto:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 999759





Por aquí te van a decir que técnicamente no está hundido, jajajajaja.


Unas barritas de estaño y a flotar otros 200 años.


----------



## Yomateix (25 Mar 2022)

Yo prefiero que no se forre ni un oligarca sea Ruso o de EEUU y menos que sea a costa de Europeos que no llegan a fin de mes, que no tienen ni para calefacción o para poder pagar ni una botella de aceite. Ahora no pasa nada porque EEUU meta a Europa en una guerra en la que se van a lucrar (venta de armas, gas un 40% más caro....) no importa que te venda las mismas cosas que te vendía Rusia, pero infinitamente más caras, porque mientras que no gane 1 euro Rusia.....mejor que EEUU gane 3. Si los Europeos entran en una depresión económica que más da.....mientras sea EEUU y no Rusia quien gane el dinero. Y que más dá que EEUU te cobre mucho más que Rusia por lo mismo, EEUU se lo merece....aunque sea a costa de los Europeos. Así nos va.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (25 Mar 2022)

Dijiste que el muelle estaba intacto y claramente tiene daños en los depósitos de combustible, y el barco, que era el objetivo, fuera de combate.



Fígaro dijo:


> Por aquí te van a decir que técnicamente no está hundido, jajajajaja.
> 
> 
> Unas barritas de estaño y a flotar otros 200 años.



Es lo que tiene discutir con cuñaos jajaja


----------



## Magick (25 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> En resumen, que Europa va a donar a Ucrania "para la reconstrucción" un potochón de dinero para que Ucrania pueda pagar toda la "ayuda humanitaria letal y no letal" que generosamente les hemos enviado.
> Digamos que Europa se está rescatando a sí misma del agujero tremebundo en que Europa solita se ha metido con esto de Ucrania.
> 
> Otra interpretación: si Europa restringe la compras de gas ruso, también restringe el pago de los peajes del gas que pasa por Ucrania, jodiendo a "nuestro amigo" en la principal fuente de ingresos fiscales que aun tiene. Así que como vamos a comprarles mucho gas a los americanos (pagando sobrecostes y fletes), ya de paso, vamos a seguir pagando a Ucrania los peajes de un gas que ya no pasa por ahí.
> Brillante.




Draghi ha dicho que Italia va a ayudar a la reconstrucción de Ucrania, va a reconstruir el teatro de Mariupol.
Asi era Amatrice antes del terremoto de 2016, aqui tenia mi casa:




Y asi sigue hoy, seis años despues:




Malditos políticos traidores y maldita union europea, ojalá reviente cuanto antes.






Un companero del foro vive en Amatrice


Buenas noches, esta tarde he llegado a Roma, los dos ultimos dias han estado dificiles, necesito salir de Amatrice para metabolizar lo que ha ocurrido y el sabado vuelvo. Si quereis saber algo preguntad.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (25 Mar 2022)

En Odesa el gobernador paramilitar nombrado por Zelensky parece que no está muy bien de la cabeza....


"Hace unos días, se celebró una reunión a puerta cerrada en Odessa, en la que el nazi ex-Aidar y gobernador regional Maxim Marchenko ordenó a los zapadores que minaran la presa de Khadzhibey. En caso de una ofensiva activa de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas por parte de Nikolaev, se llevará a cabo un asedio de la ciudad para socavar la presa. Esto se explica por el deseo de cortar la comunicación entre el distrito de Suvorovsky (asentamiento de Kotovsky) y el resto de Odessa. En caso de tales acciones, la zona de Peresyp será simplemente inundada, junto con las viviendas de los habitantes del pueblo. A la objeción de un representante de la compañía de suministro de agua y del Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia de que el agua llegaría muy rápidamente al distrito densamente poblado, que está situado en una zona baja, y que sería difícil bombearla, el gobernador respondió que lo principal era retrasar al enemigo. La explosión será atribuida a la acción de saboteadores rusos.

También el jefe de la administración del distrito de Primorsky preguntó al funcionario de EMERCOM cuánto tiempo tardaría el agua en llegar a las viviendas. La respuesta del empleado de MES - ¡6 minutos!
- Pues bien, preparen autobuses y coches para evacuar a la población (discurso directo del jefe del distrito).

A las autoridades locales no les importa en absoluto que miles de familias de Odessa se queden sin hogar. Por favor, reenvíen todo lo que puedan, la tragedia en la ciudad de los héroes no debe ser permitida"

t.me/s/mig41/15406


----------



## Cui Bono (25 Mar 2022)

Hay uina salida honrosa a esta situación. Que entreguen Jerson diciendo que ya está desnaksificada porque quitaron una esvástica de un templo budista y así evitan que reclutas imberbes se conviertan en churrasco. Es un win-win. 
Luego hacemos lo mismo con Sebastopol y todo el Donbass.


----------



## vladimirovich (25 Mar 2022)

Como pierdan Jerson el ridiculo va a ser completo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Mar 2022)

El experto militar Boris Rozhin nos da un resumen de los resultados de la operación de desnazificación y desmilitarización en Ucrania el 25 de marzo de 2022, especial para el canal Voenkor Kotenok Z @voenkorKotenok: 

Mariupol. 
Batallas en la ciudad. El enemigo sigue retirándose en dirección a Azovstal. El anillo de cerco se estrecha constantemente. El Ministerio de Defensa ruso estima que más de 7.000 unidades permanecen defendiendo en la ciudad. El resto de la agrupación ha dejado de existir.

Dirección de Ugledar. 
Lucha por Novomikhailovka. Al anochecer el enemigo mantenía la mayor parte del asentamiento, los combates continúan. Mantener Novomikhailovka es fundamental para que las AFU sigan manteniendo Marinka. En la propia Marinka hay combates en las ruinas del asentamiento. El ritmo de avance del ejército del DNR aquí no es alto.

Dirección de Zaporizhia. 
Se observaron combates al sureste y al este de Huliaypil, así como en la zona de Malynivka. No hay cambios en la línea Kamenskoye-Orekhov. Tampoco hay avances cerca de Nikopol. 

Nikolaev-Odessa. 
No hay cambios importantes. El grupo de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas que avanza sobre Kryvyi Rih está a 15-20 km de la ciudad. Aparte de los continuos ataques con misiles, cabe señalar que ha surgido información sobre los preparativos para inundar a gran escala la zona que rodea Odessa, con el fin de dificultar el bloqueo de la ciudad por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, alrededor de las cuales ya se han destruido algunos puentes. Los habitantes de la zona están muy preocupados, ya que las zonas residenciales pueden sufrir inundaciones.

Avdeevka. 
Algunos avances en Verkhnetoretskoye, combates en Novobakhmutivka y Troitskoye. Novoselka-2 todavía está bajo el mando de las AFU. Todavía no hay combates en la zona de Nueva York.

LNR. 
No hay cambios importantes en la zona de Severdonetsk y Lisichansk. 
Los DRG ucranianos han reaparecido en la parte sur de Rubizhne. La ciudad misma está siendo bombardeada con artillería. En la zona de Popasna, las tropas del LNR han hecho pocos progresos. La lucha por la ciudad continúa. Según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, ya se ha liberado el 93% del territorio de la república.

Sumy-Chernigov. 
Se observan combates por Slavutich al oeste de Chernihiv. La ciudad está bloqueada, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas abandonaron sus posiciones en las afueras y se retiraron a Slavutych. También están bombardeando posiciones de las AFU cerca de Chernihiv.
En la región de Sumy, el enemigo lanzó un contraataque sobre Trostyanets (una ciudad al norte de Akhtyrka) desde la zona de Akhtyrka, con combates en la parte sur de la ciudad.

Kiev. 
A falta del mítico cerco de la agrupación rusa, los combates continuaron cerca de Irpen, Bucha, Moshchuny y Vyshgorod. Al este de Kiev, los combates tuvieron lugar al noreste y al este de la zona de Brovary. Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas afirman haber ocupado el asentamiento de Lukyanivka.

Kharkiv. 
Combates de mediana intensidad al norte y al este de la ciudad. Chuguev todavía está bajo el mando de las AFU. Se produjeron ataques puntuales contra la artillería y los MLRS de las AFU en los distritos del norte de Kharkiv. Durante la noche hubo ataques cerca del aeropuerto de Kharkiv.

Izyum. 
Según varios informes, el mando de las AFU dio ayer órdenes de abandonar Izyum y concentrarse tras las batallas por Kamenka. El combate desde allí se está desplazando gradualmente hacia el sur, hacia Barvenkovo y Slavyansk. Las instalaciones de las AFU en Slovyansk, Kramatorsk y Artemivsk han sido duramente golpeadas. 
El mando de las AFU está concentrando sus fuerzas en torno a Artemivsk para poder frenar un avance del frente de Donetsk y para contrarrestar a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas tras el avance de la línea de Izyum.

@voenkorKotenok


----------



## Xanna (25 Mar 2022)

USA cría nazis allí donde va y luego te los manda a casa con un lacito para que los re-eduques


----------



## Evangelion (25 Mar 2022)

"Hay gruas" si de las fotos sacas que en perfecto estado, tu mismo... 
Solo del video mostrado se veia "metralla" bordenado los otros dos barcos que salian del puerto.
Si piensas que la "metralla" que produjo las explosiones e incendios del barco no ha dañado las grúas e instalaciones anexas es que tienes mucha Fe.


----------



## chemarin (25 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> 17:58
> *Rusia rebaja sus pretensiones militares y se centrará en el Donbás*
> Rusia ha dado un paso atrás en sus pretensiones en Ucrania tras decir que *"ha cumplido su misión inicial*" en el país, tras los retrocesos que está sufriendo.
> Concretamente, anuncia que se centrará en el Donbás,* territorio que Putin quiere asegurarse *ante la recuperación de determinadas ciudades por parte de los ucranianos.



Es lo lógico, inicialmente fueron muy ambiciosos y quizás creyeron que podían forzar a Ucrania a rendirse en pocos días, no ha sido así, ahora lo que han de hacer es conquistar toda la costa del Mar Negro y llegar hasta Transnitria, una vez tienes ese corredor se sigue subiendo hasta el Dniepper. Solo en última instancia, según las circunstancias, se va al Oeste. Hay un viejo refrán que dice que quien mucho abarca poco aprieta.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Yo prefiero que no se forre ni un oligarca sea Ruso o de EEUU y menos que sea a costa de Europeos que no llegan a fin de mes, que no tienen ni para calefacción o para poder pagar ni una botella de aceite. Ahora no pasa nada porque EEUU meta a Europa en una guerra en la que se van a lucrar (venta de armas, gas un 40% más caro....) no importa que te venda las mismas cosas que te vendía Rusia, pero infinitamente más caras, porque mientras que no gane 1 euro Rusia.....mejor que EEUU gane 3. Si los Europeos entran en una depresión económica que más da.....mientras sea EEUU y no Rusia quien gane el dinero. Y que más dá que EEUU te cobre mucho más que Rusia por lo mismo, EEUU se lo merece....aunque sea a costa de los Europeos. Así nos va.





*CULPA DE RUSIA.

Se llama "calcular consecuencias de tus actos".*

También y no menos importante, saber quién eres en el mundo, qué apoyos y enemigos tienes, etc.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (25 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Estos són lo héroes ucranianos?.



La eternidad es inconmensurable y no cabe en el cerebro humano.

El ser que tortura a una madre, de manera voluntaria, ha elegido su perdición y eterna separación del bien, la bondad, la belleza , la verdad y la vida.

El demonio en el que se ha convertido lo que una vez una madre parió como hombre, el niño que fue, pasará la eternidad en sufrimiento, en tinieblas, en llanto y rechinar de dientes. Sus carcajadas se convertiran en alaridos de eterno sufrimiento. El sufrimiento de esa madre durará un instante en comparación.

Por eso Jesucristo sudaba sangre en el huerto de los olivos, porque ya veía que estas cosas ocurrirían, y lloraba por las almas que se condenarían como la de ese soldado ucraniano, que una vez fue un niño y que pudo salvarse, pero que decidió libremente torturar a una madre de manera inmisericorde.


----------



## Cui Bono (25 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si se ofrecieron casi 30.000 voluntarios de oriente medio, lo logico es eso, contratar a los mejores y mas fogueados belicamente e ideologicamente, daran un resultado en el campo de batalla, similar al de los chechenos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 999766
> Ver archivo adjunto 999768



Los van a desnazificar a esos?


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Hay uina salida honrosa a esta situación. Que entreguen Jerson diciendo que ya está desnaksificada porque quitaron una esvástica de un templo budista y así evitan que reclutas imberbes se conviertan en churrasco. Es un win-win.
> Luego hacemos lo mismo con Sebastopol y todo el Donbass.



Jajajajaja qué grande.


----------



## crocodile (25 Mar 2022)

Katakroker dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 999758



Menudo genocida hijo de perra el pedofilo y la otra perra que habrá recibido muchos millones por enriquecer a USA y arruinar a Europa.


----------



## Besarionis (25 Mar 2022)

Aquí se toleran cosas peores.


----------



## raptors (25 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Usa el ignore y el hilo mejora, es como poner filtros, cada uno puede ver lo que le interese. A mí lo que me jode es que haya foreros buenos que se ponen a discutir con gentuza como Figaro y parecidos, pierden energía en una causa inútil, se puede intercambiar información u opinión con alguien que crees que te aporta algo o a quien puedes aportar algo diferente, ¿pero con gente malvada o retrasada mental o pagada por vete a saber quién? Francamente, no lo entiendo.



Segun yo.. es bueno dejar uno o dos mercenarios proUsa... para que el _"publico" _vea el tipo de argumentación que traen este tipo de _gente_ y así poder diferenciarlos... porque estos _cromadores de polla yanqui..._ siempre buscan camuflarse como gente normal...


----------



## pirivi-parava (25 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Estos són lo héroes ucranianos?.



Deberían ponerlo en las cadenas lacrimógenas, ésto en Sálvame arrasaría y movería a muchas madres


----------



## .Kaikus (25 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> ratas yankies, ayudando a nanzis



La imagen con la isba en llamas es exactamente igual a las grabaciones de la IIGM, solo cambian los uniformes de los soldados...

PD- Llevan armas americanas del 5,56, con un kalashnikov pasarian mas desapercibidos y es mas contundente.


----------



## NPI (25 Mar 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Llevan años diciendo que abandonemos el gas ruso... Ucrania es la trampa en la que ha caído Putin.


----------



## Alvin Red (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jojojo otro hinjeniero, éste químico también jaja jajaja jajaja



La ultima empresa que cree estaba dedicada a la depuración tanto biológica como fisicoquímica y tenias que tener amplios conocimientos en mecánica de fluidos aparte de biología, química, física y una ingeniería básica para interpretar planos y comprender estándares.

Si te jode pues eso jodete o repasa los datos y cálculos si tantos sabes y corrígemelos, o eres experto solo en decir sandeces.

Hubo un forero que insulto a otro llamándole procariota, mencione que era un insulto digno del Capitán Haddock a ti ni ese insulto te sirve mejor el de "aprendiz de arquea".


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Si hubiese que describir la situación de Ucrania con una imagen, una de las mejores sería esta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Todo lo contrario.

Ucrania está naciendo.

Occidente la va a chapar de oro y diamantes, primero porque se lo han currado como unos héroes, y segundo para que el vecino andrajoso de enfrente babee y vea que lo que ha conseguido es reforzar al invadido.

Así para otra se lo piensa.



Ajedrez!


----------



## No al NOM (25 Mar 2022)

Solo en Javelin (no desechable) los Rusos han capturado casi 200. Lo que equivale a 30 millones de euros. Cada Javelin cuesta 240.000 $


----------



## chemarin (25 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Tiene razón, no solo no discutas, ni intercambies opiniones, sobre todo, lo más importante es que no pongas en duda la palabra de unos pocos y que no pienses por ti mismo...eso es lo más importante



A ti no te he puesto en el ignore, y no me gusta lo que dices, pero al menos no llegas al extremo de la estupidez evidente o la malicia, eso es "imperdonable", por lo demás, ya quisieras tú tener mi independencia de pensamiento, de hecho pocos foreros la tienen (y queda mal decirlo), para unos temas puedo ser considerado facha y para otros rojo, a eso se llama tener criterio propio. ¿Cómo se os distingue a los que no pensáis por vosotros mismos? Porque pensáis en bloque para ciertos temas, no caben discrepancias.


----------



## Cui Bono (25 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Avdeevka.
> Algunos avances en Verkhnetoretskoye, combates en Novobakhmutivka y Troitskoye. Novoselka-2 todavía está bajo el mando de las AFU. Todavía no hay combates en la zona de* Nueva York*.



Pero New Jersey y Virginia habrán caído ya, supongo 
Ni el "Mundo Obrero" se atrevía a trolacas tan risibles en sus "reportajes".


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (25 Mar 2022)

Kherson ha sido recapturada, ahora van a liberal Mariupol


----------



## HDR (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Todo lo contrario.
> 
> Ucrania está naciendo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Mar 2022)

Mas de la visita de los políticos a Mariupol, indicio de que dan por controlada la ciudad..


----------



## ProfeInsti (25 Mar 2022)

* Rusia admite que han fallecido en Ucrania 1.350 soldados rusos.
* Según Ukrania: Rusia ha bombardeado 548 instituciones educativas.
* Los rusos han atacado puestos de control cerca de Chernóbil.
* Mariúpol hace una llamada para evitar más muertes por inanición.
* Detenida en la frontera la mujer de un exparlamentario ucraniano
con 28 millones de dólares en billetes.
* Informes de inteligencia de España advierten de que Putin atacará
un país OTAN.
* Rusia anuncia que ha completado la "primera fase" de la guerra.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> La ultima empresa que cree estaba dedicada a la depuración tanto biologica como fisicoquimica y tenias que tener amplios conocimientos en mecánica de fluidos aparte de biología, química y física.
> 
> Si te jode pues eso jodete o repasa los datos y cálculos si tantos sabes y corrígemelos, o eres experto solo en decir sandeces.
> 
> Hubo un forero que insulto a otro llamándole procariota, mencione que era un insulto digno del Capitán Haddock a ti ni ese insulto ten sirve mejor el de "aprendiz de arquea·.





Siendo prorruso ya te imagino infradotado mentalmente.

Pero ya verte calculando presiones, metaneros requeridos, desplazamientos, Jajajaja, te imagino con las campurrianas, la calculadora, Jajaaj, arreglando el desaguisado energético desde Mondoñedo, Jajajaja me parto la polla, esto es un puto zoo.

Perdona, eh.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (25 Mar 2022)

Alguien puede pensar que todo esto es casual? Están tensionando el mundo, lo hicieron con el Covid, con la guerra, con el calentamiento global....con todo.

*Lanzan un misil contra un almacén de petróleo en Arabia Saudí

El ataque ha tenido lugar a unos diez kilómetros del circuito de Fórmula 1, donde se celebra este fin de semana el Gran Premio*











Lanzan un misil contra un almacén de petróleo en Arabia Saudí


El ataque ha tenido lugar a unos diez kilómetros del circuito de Fórmula 1, donde se celebra este fin de semana el Gran Premio




www.elcorreo.com


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Nasrralah: "eso son patrañas", o algo asín que dijo sobre Hezbollah en Ucrania...



Salen hasta los contratos en el artículo


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Solo en Javelin (no desechable) los Rusos han capturado casi 200. Lo que equivale a 30 millones de euros. Cada Javelin cuesta 240.000 $





Claro, los van a cambiar por Audis, no?


Tontos, muy tontos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Pero New Jersey y Virginia habrán caído ya, supongo
> Ni el "Mundo Obrero" se atrevía a trolacas tan risibles en sus "reportajes".



Ríete lo que quieras anormal mientras haces gala de tu ignorancia, los ucros cambiaron el nombre del pueblo a Nueva York


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (25 Mar 2022)

Kherson ha caido en manos ucranianas, contraofensiva brutal, el ejercito ruso desecho y en desbandada


----------



## mazuste (25 Mar 2022)

*KIEV, 26 de febrero. *
_* El presidente ucraniano, Vladímir Zelenski, ha aceptado la propuesta del presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, 
y está dispuesto a negociar la paz y el alto el fuego, dijo el sábado el secretario de prensa de Zelenski, 
Serguéi Nikiforov.

"Tengo que refutar las acusaciones de que nos hemos negado a mantener conversaciones. Ucrania
siempre ha estado y está dispuesta a negociar la paz y el alto el fuego. Es nuestra posición permanente. *_
*Hemos aceptado la propuesta del presidente ruso", escribió en su cuenta de Facebook.*

https://tass.com/world/1411621


----------



## NPI (25 Mar 2022)

Cuenta de 12 años reactivada para la ocasión, viendo como las demás cuentas fallan estrepitosamente en sus funciones.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Alguien puede pensar que todo esto es casual? Están tensionando el mundo, lo hicieron con el Covid, con la guerra, con el calentamiento global....con todo.
> 
> *Lanzan un misil contra un almacén de petróleo en Arabia Saudí
> 
> ...



Los Rotschild? Los venusinos? Carmen de Mairena?

Quién? Contesta, por Dios!


----------



## No al NOM (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Claro, los van a cambiar por Audis, no?
> 
> 
> Tontos, muy tontos.



No, van a liquidar nazis como tú. Payaso


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Casino (25 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ❗El Estado se hará cargo del apoyo a las familias de los soldados muertos en Ucrania — Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia
> 
> "El estado tomará todas las decisiones para apoyar a las familias, criar a los niños hasta la educación superior, el reembolso total de los préstamos, resolver el problema de la vivienda", dijo el general Sergei Rudskoy, subjefe del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.




Entonces le va a salir la cosa barata. ¿A cuánto asciende el presupuesto? ¿o ni se sabe y es solo palabrarería sana?

Me da que todo ese cuento es como los mapitas de colores, únicamente virtual. Es como si Perro Sánchez de pronto se pone a decir verdades.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> A ti no te he puesto en el ignore, y no me gusta lo que dices, pero al menos no llegas al extremo de la estupidez evidente o la malicia, eso es "imperdonable", por lo demás, ya quisieras tú tener mi independencia de pensamiento, de hecho pocos foreros la tienen (y queda mal decirlo), para unos temas puedo ser considerado facha y para otros rojo, a eso se llama tener criterio propio. ¿Cómo se os distingue a los que no pensáis por vosotros mismos? Porque pensáis en bloque para ciertos temas, no caben discrepancias.





Follarrusos que va de digno ( con los de su cuerda, claro).


----------



## Honkler (25 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Tiene que haberse Putin atragantado con la cena al leer que los "uropeos" están dispuestos a pagar el gas "mericano" a cuatro veces de lo que él se lo estaba vendiendo hace un par de años.



Atragantado no, lo que se está es descojonando de risa Al ver lo GILIPOLLAS Que somos los europeos


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (25 Mar 2022)

"¿Cómo se hacen las noticias sobre una "contraofensiva" y la "liberación" de asentamientos en Ucrania por parte de las AFU?

Se toma una ciudad donde hubo combates o bombardeos. Y no hay ejército ruso en él porque nunca se detuvo allí. Por ejemplo, Makarov en la región de Kyiv. Un grupo de reconocimiento ucraniano va allí. Levantan una bandera ante la cámara (habiéndola filmado de antemano, porque nadie dispara banderas ucranianas fuera de Donbass a propósito). Da una foto de la bandera a las redes sociales. El Estado Mayor de las AFU añade información cuantitativa a la foto: por ejemplo, 20 vehículos destruidos y 200 personas enemigas. Así que todo esto se pone en la boca de la noche Arestovich. Resulta ser un desierto espiritual para la gente pensante, pero una victoria para el hombre medio ucraniano.

Se aplica, por cierto, no sólo a Makarov, sino en general.

t.me/mig41/15294


----------



## Evangelion (25 Mar 2022)

Que lo que tu quieras, explota un barco cargado de material explosivo al lado de una instalacion portuaria y por que tu las ves de pie están operativas...Ni tu ni nadie puede saber si han quedado operativas con esa foto.
Lo dicho mucha Fe


----------



## ProfeInsti (25 Mar 2022)

La mayoría de las guerras tienen su origen en el tema económico, pero esta no es así.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> No, van a liquidar nazis como tú. Payaso




Entonces qué importa lo que valgan?


Tontos, muuuu Tontos.


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)

*Spotify interrumpe sus servicios en Rusia por restrictiva ley de información.*
La plataforma de música *Spotify *ha anunciado este viernes que interrumpirá la totalidad de sus servicios en *Rusia *porque las recientes leyes que restringen la libertad de los medios de comunicación pueden poner en peligro tanto a sus empleados como a sus oyentes.
La empresa sueca, que además de música ofrece todo un abanico de podcasts con contenido político, apuntó que espera completar la suspensión de todos sus servicios para finales de abril, según un comunicado de prensa.
El anuncio de la suspensión total se produce después de que Spotify notificara del cierre de su oficina de Rusia a principios de mes, y días más tarde anuló su servicio de pago, ofreciendo sólo el gratuito.
"Spotify sigue pensando que es de vital importancia intentar que nuestros servicios en Rusia sigan operativos para ofrecer noticias independientes e información en la región", comienza el comunicado.


----------



## Charidemo (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Todo lo contrario.
> 
> Ucrania está naciendo.
> 
> ...



La va a chapar de oro... del que cagó el moro. No te queda por tragar...


----------



## Cui Bono (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Todo lo contrario.
> 
> Ucrania está naciendo.
> 
> ...



Exactamente, UKR debe triunfar y que los rusos que ganan 300€ porque les ponen el ojete a los oligarcas vean lo que pasa cuando dejas de tener un régimen totalitario para el que el ciudadano común es pura basura manipulable. 

Todos los ruskis se morirán por una visa Schengen, para poder escapar del paraiso brutalista de la Horda. 

Por eso Zhurullov está tan nervioso, porque saben que UKR es la primera puieza del dominó y que caen Georgia, Moldavia, Kazajistan y Bielorusia, que sabrán que Occidente no quiere destruirlos sino ayudarlos a prosperar fuera de las garras depredadoras de la horda. 

¿Y qué haran los rusos?¿Dejar de respirar?¿Cambiar a la hija de colegio?


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Spotify interrumpe sus servicios en Rusia por restrictiva ley de información.*
> La plataforma de música *Spotify *ha anunciado este viernes que interrumpirá la totalidad de sus servicios en *Rusia *porque las recientes leyes que restringen la libertad de los medios de comunicación pueden poner en peligro tanto a sus empleados como a sus oyentes.
> La empresa sueca, que además de música ofrece todo un abanico de podcasts con contenido político, apuntó que espera completar la suspensión de todos sus servicios para finales de abril, según un comunicado de prensa.
> El anuncio de la suspensión total se produce después de que Spotify notificara del cierre de su oficina de Rusia a principios de mes, y días más tarde anuló su servicio de pago, ofreciendo sólo el gratuito.
> "Spotify sigue pensando que es de vital importancia intentar que nuestros servicios en Rusia sigan operativos para ofrecer noticias independientes e información en la región", comienza el comunicado.





No pasa nada, el lunes sale "Sputoski"


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (25 Mar 2022)

No tiene precio escuchar a los valientes rusos llorando ajjajajaj


----------



## hartman (25 Mar 2022)

no sera porque no quiere que se descubran los chanchullos de su hijo el crack?


----------



## No al NOM (25 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Rusia admite que han fallecido en Ucrania 1.350 soldados rusos.
> * Según Ukrania: Rusia ha bombardeado 548 instituciones educativas.
> * Los rusos han atacado puestos de control cerca de Chernóbil.
> * Mariúpol hace una llamada para evitar más muertes por inanición.
> ...



Según Ucrania llevan 120.000 bajas Rusas, yo diría que son 200.000


Fígaro dijo:


> Entonces qué importa lo que valgan?
> 
> 
> Tontos, muuuu Tontos.



Que tú dinero va a manos de los rusos para matar nazis y capturar Javelin y tanques.

El dinero de un fascista para matar a otros fascistas


----------



## Dylan Leary (25 Mar 2022)

BITBLAZE Titan BM15: Un MacBook "Made in Rusia" con procesador ARM @ 28nm


Rusia ya tiene su primer equipo portátil fabricado en casa, hablamos del BITBLAZE Titan BM15, desarrollado por la compañía local Promobit.




elchapuzasinformatico.com


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> La va a chapar de oro... del que cagó el moro. No te queda por tragar...





Te jode, eh, perro sarnoso?


Ucrania la vamos a poner guapa guapa. 


Que los guardias rusos de la frontera escarben en la basura de los ucranianos.


----------



## crocodile (25 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Es lo lógico, inicialmente fueron muy ambiciosos y quizás creyeron que podían forzar a Ucrania a rendirse en pocos días, no ha sido así, ahora lo que han de hacer es conquistar toda la costa del Mar Negro y llegar hasta Transnitria, una vez tienes ese corredor se sigue subiendo hasta el Dniepper. Solo en última instancia, según las circunstancias, se va al Oeste. Hay un viejo refrán que dice que quien mucho abarca poco aprieta.



Pocas tropas han metido para un frente tan amplio.


----------



## Charidemo (25 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Pero New Jersey y Virginia habrán caído ya, supongo
> Ni el "Mundo Obrero" se atrevía a trolacas tan risibles en sus "reportajes".



Hay un Nueva York en el Donbas. Creo que por el norte.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Mar 2022)

Con todo esto del coronavirus, las vacunas y ahora la guerra de ucrania y los refugiados se nota claramente que hay dos bandos definidos :


Los que tragan con el discurso oficial sea el que sea y aunque sea al contrario al día siguiente
Los escépticos que miran desde la periferia todo lo que está pasando y analizan cada cosa por separado.
Como comenté en otras ocasiones , se ha implantado una secta en España neomalthusiana que anuncia el fin del mundo por el cambio climático pero sólo a la población occidental .

No perdamos de vista que un hipotético cambio climático haría navegables las rutas de los cargueros chinos que abaratarían muchísimo sus exportaciones , además que daría una enorme salida al mar a Rusia que actualmente sólo puede salir al Mediterráneo por el estrecho de Kerch en el mar de Azov en la península de Crimea y el estrechísimo estrecho del Bósforo en Estambul – Turquía.



La incontenible explosión demográfica del planeta que ya superan los 8 mil millones de habitantes son todos no occidentales , que ya somos una irrelevante minoría de poco más de 500 millones entre europeos y americanos . Las razas indígenas y los negros de américa se han posicionado en contra de la civilización occidental y su presencia cada vez es más desbordante.

Chinos, hindúes , paquistaníes , africanos , indonesios … crecen de forma imparable demandando cada vez más recursos que hasta ahora acaparaban los países desarrollados .

A pesar de lo que nos han querido hacer creer , en todos esos países ni se han enterado del coronavirus ni saben donde está Ucrania. No están enviando armas para destripar a los rusos y por lo tanto no entrarán en guerra ni recibirán bombardeos por parte de los rusos que se quieren defender ni de los chinos que irán en su ayuda.

Ha sido muy interesante el proceso de implantación de esta nueva secta porque ha aprovechado estructuras sincréticas que ya había previamente en el cristianismo , que en muy pocos años ha desaparecidos .


El coronavirus es el dios vigilante y castigador invisible pero que está por todos lados
La vacuna es un ritual de paso como el bautismo o la primera comunión
Las siguientes vacunas son rituales de pertenencia a grupo como ir a comulgar los domingos a misa
Los predicadores son los periodistas y los políticos que salen en la tele
Los curas son los sanitarios cuya liturgia en la UCI es igual que el purgatorio o el infierno
Los no vacunados son los herejes , siempre imprescindibles para la provocar la cohesión del grupo señalando a los malvados que arderán en el infierno y deben ser repudiados .


Una vez que el individuo se siente que pertenece a un grupo, deja de cuestionarlo todo porque es muy agotador . Los credos y mandamientos son aceptados aunque sean lo contrario de un día para otro. Delegan totalmente en los creadores de opinión, por eso se suele asociar al grupo de creyentes con un rebaño de borregos porque siguen al unísono las indicaciones que el pastor le envía al perro.

Las creencias acaban siendo parte de la identidad, de la forma de ser , como las identidades sexuales o ser vegano , incluso sentirse parte de un equipo de fútbol por la necesidad de pertenencia a algo . No lo tengo tan claro con las ideologías políticas que creo que va más con el carácter con el que se nace. El gen rojo existe . Son los descendientes de los cazadores-recolectores que asaltaban los poblados de los ganaderos y agricultores .

Actualmente se divide entre la gente productiva y la gente que especula con lo que producen otros . Tiene un sentido , si los cazadores que asaltaban los poblados mataban a los agricultores se quedaban sin recursos , por lo tanto inventaron estratagemas para quedárselos igual haciéndolos trabajar a cambio de humo . Que vienen siendo las sucesivas tramas financieras cuando gobiernan los socialistas donde el dinero público se desvanece y nadie sabe a dónde ha ido.

Rescate bancario, coronavirus, vacunas y ahora venta de armas y reconstrucción de los países devastados llenará una vez más los bolsillos de los de siempre.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Según Ucrania llevan 120.000 bajas Rusas, yo diría que son 200.000
> 
> 
> Que tú dinero va a manos de los rusos para matar nazis y capturar Javelin y tanques.
> ...





Mmmm usuario nuevo.


Tonto que ya se ha llevado demasiados zascas con el viejo?


Hola, hijo de puta!


----------



## Cui Bono (25 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ríete lo que quieras anormal mientras haces gala de tu ignorancia, los ucros cambiaron el nombre del pueblo a Nueva York
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 999821



Eso lo sabes tú, pero el ruso medio tiene las neuronas justas para no caerse adelante cuando se ata los zapatos, y se cree que la conquista roja ha comenzado.


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)

Me surge la duda de cual es el motivo que no se le dan al ejercito ucraniano misiles antibuque, y desde Odesa le hunden los barcos a los rusos.. 

Creo que eso seria una escalada, pero esta claro que dejaría decapitado una parte importante de la superioridad rusa.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Los Rotschild? Los venusinos? Carmen de Mairena?
> 
> Quién? Contesta, por Dios!




Si a estas alturas no lo sabes es que tu tiempo en el foro no ha sido productivo.

Como puede ser que todos los políticos actuales tengan exactamente el mismo discurso? que en estos momento coincide al 100% con los medios de comunicación?


Quine maneja los hilos? donde se deciden las cosas? por que en los congresos, senados, empresas....no.


*Quienes han puesto a Occidente a la vanguardia de la destrucción social, del suicidio colectivo?




Este video te lo dedico a ti, y a tu madre.

*


----------



## Charidemo (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Te jode, eh, perro sarnoso?
> 
> 
> Ucrania la vamos a poner guapa guapa.
> ...



Cuide ese vocabulario. El niño Jesús llora por usted.


----------



## No al NOM (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Mmmm usuario nuevo.
> 
> 
> Tonto que ya se ha llevado demasiados zascas con el viejo?
> ...


----------



## Fauna iberica (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## risto mejido (25 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> es risto mejide creo



si te refieres a mi, noooo


----------



## arriondas (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> No pasa nada, el lunes sale "Sputoski"



Ya está YouTube...


----------



## golden graham (25 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Pocas tropas han metido para un frente tan amplio.



Estan haciendo lo mismo que en siria los rusos y los amwricanos sin mas y con chechenos


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (25 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Exactamente, UKR debe triunfar y que los rusos que ganan 300€ porque les ponen el ojete a los oligarcas vean lo que pasa cuando dejas de tener un régimen totalitario para el que el ciudadano común es pura basura manipulable.
> 
> Todos los ruskis se morirán por una visa Schengen, para poder escapar del paraiso brutalista de la Horda.
> 
> ...



SE TE BE VIEN HINFORMADO
(...para ser ciudadano de segunda en una colonia del Imperio anglosionista estadounidense)


----------



## tucco (25 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> La censura cada vez es más asfixiante. Estamos ya en el mismísimo umbral orwelliano.



Cierto, la misma censura que habéis implantado los covidianos...


----------



## vladimirovich (25 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Kherson ha sido recapturada, ahora van a liberal Mariupol



Joder, parece que es cierto..increible.


----------



## No al NOM (25 Mar 2022)

Viva Chechenia


----------



## Impresionante (25 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia proporcionó una actualización inusual sobre las bajas que han sufrido las fuerzas armadas del país durante la ofensiva militar en curso en Ucrania, el viernes.

“Lamentablemente, durante el operativo militar especial ha habido bajas entre nuestros compañeros de armas. Hasta la fecha, 1.351 militares han muerto y 3.825 han resultado heridos”, dijo el subjefe del Estado Mayor General ruso, el coronel general Sergey Rudskoy, en una rueda de prensa.

El funcionario no proporcionó cifras sobre los soldados que podrían haber desaparecido en acción o haber sido hechos prisioneros en medio del conflicto. *La parte ucraniana ha sufrido numerosas bajas (alrededor de 30.000) durante el último mes, aclaró Rudskoy. Según estimaciones militares rusas, alrededor de 14.000 soldados ucranianos han muerto y otros 16.000 han resultado heridos.*

El ejército de Ucrania ha sufrido grandes pérdidas en hardware, con casi 1.600 tanques y otros vehículos blindados destruidos, alegó, y agregó que la ofensiva rusa ha destruido en gran medida las fuerzas aéreas y antiaéreas de Kiev, mientras que su armada ha dejado de existir.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Me surge la duda de cual es el motivo que no se le dan al ejercito ucraniano misiles antibuque, y desde Odesa le hunden los barcos a los rusos..
> 
> Creo que eso seria una escalada, pero esta claro que dejaría decapitado una parte importante de la superioridad rusa.




Se está indagando, pero no es sencillo..obviamente los barcos en llamas son pelotazos mediáticos, además Turquía impide que entren más...se está en ello.


----------



## mazuste (25 Mar 2022)

BOMBARDEO CON FÓSFORO DE DONETSK

Esta noche las fuerzas ucranianas que ceden terreno por doquier a las fuerzas rusas 
y republicanas han decidido bombardear sectores de Donetsk con munición de fósforo blanco.

Aterrorizar y quemar, por rabia y desesperación...

Erwan Castel
vk.com/video254107454_456239449


----------



## Cui Bono (25 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> "¿Cómo se hacen las noticias sobre una "contraofensiva" y la "liberación" de asentamientos en Ucrania por parte de las AFU?
> 
> Se toma una ciudad donde hubo combates o bombardeos. Y no hay ejército ruso en él porque nunca se detuvo allí. Por ejemplo, Makarov en la región de Kyiv. Un grupo de reconocimiento ucraniano va allí. Levantan una bandera ante la cámara (habiéndola filmado de antemano, porque nadie dispara banderas ucranianas fuera de Donbass a propósito). Da una foto de la bandera a las redes sociales. El Estado Mayor de las AFU añade información cuantitativa a la foto: por ejemplo, 20 vehículos destruidos y 200 personas enemigas. Así que todo esto se pone en la boca de la noche Arestovich. Resulta ser un desierto espiritual para la gente pensante, pero una victoria para el hombre medio ucraniano.
> 
> ...



Resumiendo: *"Si me toman una ciudad es porque nunca nos paramos por allí, fuimos como de turismo na más, por eso los ukros la toman después" *

Esto son las "noticias" que puede digerir un ruso todos los días, les llaman idiotas a la cara, les defecan esta hez en la boca por la tele y dicen "Ummm Madre Rusia, qué bien sabes!!".


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (25 Mar 2022)

"Biden se dirigió a los soldados estadounidenses en Polonia. Un fragmento del discurso dice así: "Lo verás todo con tus propios ojos cuando estés allí".

Cabe señalar que si las tropas polacas y estadounidenses entran en Ucrania, se levantarán todas las restricciones políticas a una acción más decisiva de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas".

t.me/svarschiki/5357


----------



## Dylan Leary (25 Mar 2022)

A los follacabras se les va de las manos el adoctrinamiento


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (25 Mar 2022)

tucco dijo:


> Cierto, la misma censura que habéis implantado los covidianos...



ZAS! en toda la boca

(_eeeejjj que avía que salbar bidaassh_)


----------



## Impresionante (25 Mar 2022)

Las sanciones nunca disuaden


----------



## NPI (25 Mar 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> Habló de putas la tacones.



Y aquí tenemos a una Dula 2.0


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Ya está YouTube...





Claro, calidades comparables.


Es lo que os decía antes de vivir como gitanos.


Esa es buena. 

Claro, que para escuchar la kakalinka esa borracho en la yurta, te da igual.


----------



## Fauna iberica (25 Mar 2022)

Vaya repaso le ha dado al gángster de trudeau un diputado croata.
Ese criminal debería estar en una mazmorra sin ver la luz del sol, y se permite el muy cerdo llamar dictador a Putin.
Que ganas de que reviente toda esta mierda.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Si a estas alturas no lo sabes es que tu tiempo en el foro no ha sido productivo.
> 
> Como puede ser que todos los políticos actuales tengan exactamente el mismo discurso? que en estos momento coincide al 100% con los medios de comunicación?
> 
> ...





Tiene buen aspecto, le falta una botella de absenta y te empieza a encajar todo, jajajajaja putos dementes.

Qué pretenciosidad, es pasmosa.


----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> A los follacabras se les va de las manos el adoctrinamiento



Kadirovjugen.

¿Alguien sabe qué coño dicen?


----------



## NPI (25 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> A saber lo que quedara por ver.....Muy triste todo.
> 
> 
> *¿Recuerdas el video con el SUV disparado en Kiev, donde murió la familia (en febrero)? Bueno, ahora ha surgido el momento mismo de la ejecución. El video muestra lo divertido que fue entonces - risas y alegría de la ejecución por parte de los Ucranianos.
> ...


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Kadirovjugen.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe qué coño dicen?





Dicen "somos un chollo, con un balazo nos matan a dos". " morir jóvenes es bueno, menos comida que os quitamos".


----------



## mazuste (25 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> La mayoría de las guerras tienen su origen en el tema económico, pero esta no es así.



¿Usted cree?


----------



## Nico (25 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Me surge la duda de cual es el motivo que no se le dan al ejercito ucraniano misiles antibuque, y desde Odesa le hunden los barcos a los rusos..
> 
> Creo que eso seria una escalada, pero esta claro que dejaría decapitado una parte importante de la superioridad rusa.




Claro!, los misiles antibuques entran en una maleta pequeña !!  

Cómo no se han dado cuenta y les han enviado unos cuantos !!


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (25 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Resumiendo: *"Si me toman una ciudad es porque nunca nos paramos por allí, fuimos como de turismo na más, por eso los ukros la toman después" *
> 
> Esto son las "noticias" que puede digerir un ruso todos los días, les llaman idiotas a la cara, les defecan esta hez en la boca por la tele y dicen "Ummm Madre Rusia, qué bien sabes!!".



"Nunca nos paramos" puede estar mal traducido , seguramente quiere decir que nunca llegaron ahí que es el caso del pueblo ese, Makarov que según un mapa pro-ukro que voy siguiendo no ha sido tomado por Rusia en ningún momento...

Y donde los medios le cagan en la boca a la gente es aquí en occidente cuyos "valores" se reducen a las consignas globalistas de los trust bancarios, think thanks, institutos Tavistock y demás mierda, esos sí que se le mean a los tipos como usted en la cara y les dicen que eso es la libertad....


----------



## NS 4 (25 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No pueden aumentar más lo producción, los expertos de sofá todavía no se han enterado. ¿Qué será próximo, decir a los países asiáticos que consuman menos hidrocarburos?



Afirmo..destruir demanda...

Aunque el pikoilero de guardia podria iluminarnos al respecto...


----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Vaya repaso le ha dado al gángster de trudeau un diputado croata.
> Ese criminal debería estar en una mazmorra sin ver la luz del sol, y se permite el muy cerdo llamar dictador a Putin.
> Que ganas de que reviente toda esta mierda.



Si que lo ha puesto fino, si.

Y en la traducción hay un "error".    

Han traducido "Occidente" por "Mundo". 
Cuando se gira a hablarle, la palabra que pronuncia suena a Occidente.

*"Modern Occieta"*

Fijaos, segundo 56.


----------



## Mitrofán (25 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Pasaba algo así en Europa desde lo de los nazis con los judíos?.
> 
> Lo más cachondo es lo que presumen los anglos de democracia y superioridad moral.



los estragos del BLM y la cultura calvinista de la cancelación


----------



## frangelico (25 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Claro!, los misiles antibuques entran en una maleta pequeña !!
> 
> Cómo no se han dado cuenta y les han enviado unos cuantos !!



Es que además un Harpoon no se puede poner en helicópteros ni aviones del Este, tendrían que mandarles lanzadores estáticos en tierra. No parece que la fuerza naval vaya a ser decisiva en esta guerra.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Claro!, los misiles antibuques entran en una maleta pequeña !!
> 
> Cómo no se han dado cuenta y les han enviado unos cuantos !!





Ahí está. Hay que echarles un cable pero que no se note demasiado, volar un barco es un pelotassso.

Pero uno de verdad, artillado y con toda la dotación. Ñam ñam.

No será por ganas!


----------



## Bubi (25 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Las sanciones nunca disuaden



ya hemos visto que con castro y maduro funcionaroon de cojones...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No pueden aumentar más lo producción, los expertos de sofá todavía no se han enterado. ¿Qué será próximo, decir a los países asiáticos que consuman menos hidrocarburos?



Ese es el fondo del problema, cambio del centro económico hacia Asia. El consumo se privilegia en esa zona en detrimento de la vieja Europa.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Mar 2022)

Sobre las batallas en Gostomel:

El día 24 cargamos en helicópteros, en la aproximación nos estaban esperando MANPADS, ametralladoras pesadas”, recuerda uno de los oficiales.
Después de la captura del aeródromo el bombardeo comenzó de inmediato y al caer la noche las unidades de infantería pasaron a la ofensiva. Pero todo estuvo bien planeado por nosotros y todos los ataques fueron repelidos. Dos días después nuestras columnas llegaron.

Fuente t.me/sashakots/30417


----------



## cryfar74 (25 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 999845



Pues eso, se veía al coche en cuestion impactándole los disparos en el cristal, mientras quien lo grababa se reía y vitoreaba, se veía incluso la marca de agua del tik tok, quien lo grabo tuvo la osadía de subirlo a internet. Al ser un suceso que tuvo repercusión en occidente imagino que en cuanto se difundió pues rápidamente lo censuraron, destruye el discurso que vemos en las tv.


----------



## Dylan Leary (25 Mar 2022)

Sánchez logra que España y Portugal puedan introducir límites al precio energético


Tras casi nueve horas de discusión, una importante tensión y los veintisiete notablemente divididos, el presidente del Gobierno de España, Pedro Sánchez, y el primer ministro portugués, Antonio Costa, consiguieron esta tarde en Bruselas la luz verde del Consejo Europeo para que ambos países...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Bubi (25 Mar 2022)

si pero a saddam hubo que dsacarlo a gorrazos porque si es por las sanciones aun está ahi


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Andáte Beliario, apagá el Sputnik.





rejon dijo:


> Me surge la duda de cual es el motivo que no se le dan al ejercito ucraniano misiles antibuque, y desde Odesa le hunden los barcos a los rusos..
> 
> Creo que eso seria una escalada, pero esta claro que dejaría decapitado una parte importante de la superioridad rusa.



porque a diferencia del call of duty, lanzar un misil antibuque requiere un gran adiestramiento, y muchas cosas mas. No es como darle a un tipo un fusil y decirle que apriete el gatillo
requiere meses de adiestramiento y mucho equipo, radar puesto de contro puesto de tiro... todo muy vulnerable


----------



## la mano negra (25 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


>



Pues algo sabrá ese individuo sobre lo que dice , cuando lo dice.


----------



## delhierro (25 Mar 2022)

Los rusos a lo suyo.


----------



## arriondas (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Claro, calidades comparables.
> 
> 
> Es lo que os decía antes de vivir como gitanos.
> ...



En Youtube hay audios de muy buena calidad (YouTube Music) Siendo un poco espabilado te descargas lo que te plazca. Y anda que no hay sitios para bajar música en formato FLAC. 

Si no sabes eso, eres más tonto de lo que pensaba. Qué crees, ¿que estamos en el 2006?


----------



## arriondas (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Claro, calidades comparables.
> 
> 
> Es lo que os decía antes de vivir como gitanos.
> ...



En Youtube hay audios de muy buena calidad (YouTube Music) Siendo un poco espabilado te descargas lo que te plazca. Y anda que no hay sitios para bajar música en formato FLAC. 

Si no sabes eso, eres más tonto de lo que pensaba. Qué crees, ¿que estamos en el 2006?


----------



## Zhukov (25 Mar 2022)

El parte de hoy, incluye información de ayer, y el comunicado oficial ruso tras un mes de combates y otros informes









Parte de guerra 25/03/2022 – informe especial


AYER 24 Marzo La situación en los frentes. – Andrey Chervonets (Yuri Podoliak Frente Sur Oeste. En la zona de Nikolayev es bastante fácil. Las tropas rusas aquí han tomado tácticas de posició…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## No al NOM (25 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Sobre las batallas en Gostomel:
> 
> El día 24 cargamos en helicópteros, en la aproximación nos estaban esperando MANPADS, ametralladoras pesadas”, recuerda uno de los oficiales.
> Después de la captura del aeródromo el bombardeo comenzó de inmediato y al caer la noche las unidades de infantería pasaron a la ofensiva. Pero todo estuvo bien planeado por nosotros y todos los ataques fueron repelidos. Dos días después nuestras columnas llegaron.
> ...



Los 300 héroes de Gostomel, aguantando contra todo un regimiento 2000 soldados


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Mar 2022)

Más trofeos para la LPR


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Mar 2022)

*Hungría rechazó las demandas de Ucrania de permitir el paso de suministros de armas por su territorio, así como las propuestas de abandonar el petróleo y el gas rusos.*


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (25 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


>



Pues en ese twitter un habitante de Kherson responde que no pasa nada por allí y que está viendo la televisión rusa...


----------



## kasperle1966 (25 Mar 2022)

*Creación de administraciones cívico-militares *






Tsarev escribió que finalmente se había tomado la decisión de crear administraciones civiles y militares en los territorios liberados de Ucrania para restaurar el orden y establecer un control más estricto sobre la retaguardia. 
Retrasaron esta decisión, pero sin embargo se rompió el hielo. 
_Me complace mucho que se haya tomado una decisión sobre las administraciones cívico-militares (CAA). Sin la CAA es imposible establecer una vida pacífica en los territorios liberados. Durante el avance de las tropas soviéticas durante la Gran Guerra Patria por Europa, se creó un VGA en cada asentamiento. En Chechenia, durante el conflicto armado, se crearon los VGA. El caso es que en tiempo de guerra el poder está en manos de los militares, son los militares los que delegan el poder a los ciudadanos. Debe haber un organismo que apruebe líderes en los territorios liberados, emita permisos, mandatos, certifique con su sello, invite a especialistas y restablezca la infraestructura, administre el control de acceso, ponga en marcha hospitales, servicios públicos, todos estos son CAA. Los hombres puramente militares no se dedican a restaurar el orden en los territorios liberados; no tienen tales poderes, conocimientos o habilidades. Y solo un cuerpo especial, con la participación de los militares, puede restablecer el orden en los territorios. 
Estoy muy contento de que la decisión se haya tomado después de todo. Hablé largamente sobre la necesidad de tomar tal decisión. _
(c) Zarev 

Ya he escrito sobre este tema. 

En cuanto a los temas largamente discutidos de restaurar el orden en los territorios liberados. Escribí a principios de mes: 
1. Permitir la admisión de voluntarios de la Federación Rusa, no dosificados, sino amplios, incluso con la formación de nuevas unidades para liberar las fuerzas del ejército regular. Los PMC y los cosacos solos no pueden hacer aquí. 
2. Formar una "Brigada Internacional Antifascista" y atraer allí a extranjeros dispuestos. Hay quienes quieren venir, hay buenos del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa. Entonces, lo principal aquí es comenzar, y las buenas personas se pondrán al día. 
3. Formar formaciones de los lugareños en los territorios liberados, para que ellos mismos, teniendo armas, puedan aplastar los banderlogs locales. Hay esas personas, pero hasta que no se les den armas y se organicen en nuevas agencias de aplicación de la ley, el temor de que todos se fusionen como en 2014 no irá a ninguna parte. El fusil da a luz al poder, como decía el camarada Mao. Dale a la gente un rifle condicional y el poder aparecerá en el suelo. Gobierno local leal. En qué administraciones militares-civiles pueden confiar con más confianza. 
4. Alcaldes n.p. interferir con el trabajo normal: retirar y arrestar inmediatamente como cómplices de los nazis, si es necesario, cambiar a nuestros prisioneros de guerra. Lo mismo se aplica a otros funcionarios. De hecho, en los territorios liberados existen estructuras que cumplen las órdenes de nuestros enemigos. 
5. Estoy seguro de que con una mayor demora en las hostilidades (que en realidad implica el escenario de "sirianización de Ucrania" con todos sus encantos que describí anteriormente), llegarán a eventos similares de una forma u otra, pero en mi humilde opinión, cuanto antes empiezan, mejor. 

https://t.me/boris_rozhin - zinc 

Y además. 

1. En los territorios liberados, los jubilados y empleados estatales recibirán un pago único de 10.000 rublos cada uno. 
2. Se hacen promesas de cancelar préstamos, reducir los servicios públicos y otras preferencias. 
3. La televisión rusa comenzó a trabajar en Berdyansk. 

*Военно-гражданским администрациям быть*


----------



## Alvin Red (25 Mar 2022)

Bueno, veremos cuanto aguanta el chiringuito ya que una Alemania sin gas ruso es inviable, creo habrá graves disturbios por algunos países que serán broma con los comparados aquí

Siempre tiendo a ser optimista y tiendo a pensar que verán las consecuencias pronto, no llego a comprender la ineptitud de algunos personajes.

Vienen curvas y fuertes de seguir así.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Mar 2022)

Ataque con misiles contra el Cuartel General Principal de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania

Sede de la defensa aérea combinada y la fuerza aérea de Ucrania. Los oficiales de "élite" de las fuerzas ucranianas de aviación, navegación, defensa aérea y misiles estratégicos (lo que quedaba de ellos) y toda la defensa aérea trabajaban en este cuartel general.

@anna_news @akimapachev @diza_donbass


----------



## frangelico (25 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ataque con misiles contra el Cuartel General Principal de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania
> 
> Sede de la defensa aérea combinada y la fuerza aérea de Ucrania. Los oficiales de "élite" de las fuerzas ucranianas de aviación, navegación, defensa aérea y misiles estratégicos (lo que quedaba de ellos) y toda la defensa aérea trabajaban en este cuartel general.
> 
> ...



Eso es en Kiev,supongo .


----------



## Michael_Knight (25 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Hungría rechazó las demandas de Ucrania de permitir el paso de suministros de armas por su territorio, así como las propuestas de abandonar el petróleo y el gas rusos.*



Ratas se mierda, una prueba más de que la ultraderecha es putiniana.


----------



## No al NOM (25 Mar 2022)

Que alegría ver los medios. Putin no puede. Putin tiene que retroceder. Putin solo puede con Donbass

Realidad: Ucrania casi desnazificada, Donbass ya es Ruso, El este también, Queda solo Odessa y trabajo realizado.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Mar 2022)

Perdón, traducción automática

¡Recientemente, se llevó a cabo una reunión cerrada en Odessa, donde los nazis, los ex "Aydarovets" y el gobernador de la región, Maxim Marchenko, ordenaron a los zapadores que minaran la presa de Khadzhibey! En el caso de una ofensiva activa de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF desde el lado de Nikolaev, la represa socavará el asedio de la ciudad. Esto se explica por el deseo de romper la comunicación entre el distrito de Suvorov (el pueblo de Kotovsky) y el resto de Odessa. En caso de tales acciones, el área de Peresyp simplemente se inundará junto con las viviendas de los pobladores. Ante la objeción del representante de la empresa de agua y del Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia de que el agua llegaría muy rápidamente a una zona densamente poblada, que se encuentra en una zona baja, y no sería fácil sacarla con bombas, el gobernador replicó que lo principal era retrasar al enemigo. El socavamiento se atribuirá a las acciones de los saboteadores rusos.

Además, el jefe de la administración del distrito de Primorsky le preguntó al empleado del Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia cuánto tardaría el agua en llegar a los edificios residenciales. La respuesta del empleado del Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia - ¡6 minutos!
- Pues bien, preparen buses y carros para la evacuación de la población (discurso directo del jefe de distrito).

¡A las autoridades locales no les importa en absoluto que miles de familias de Odessa simplemente se queden sin hogar! Pedimos el máximo repost, no se puede permitir una tragedia en la ciudad héroe❗


----------



## Von Rudel (25 Mar 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Los 300 héroes de Gostomel, aguantando contra todo un regimiento 2000 soldados
> Ver archivo adjunto 999880




Va a ser una de las acciones bélicas mas recordadas de todos los tiempos. Y épicas de la historia moderna.


Espero que algún día han una buena peli de ella.


----------



## No al NOM (25 Mar 2022)

Rusia, Serbia, Hungría 

Naciones que nunca se doblegaran al NOM, ahí hay hombres de verdad


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)

Pues si alguien está con Rusia por su sentimiento antiamericano, tienen un verdadero problema mental


----------



## Katakroker (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Funci-vago (25 Mar 2022)

Katakroker dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 999758


----------



## Katakroker (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## magufone (25 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En Youtube hay audios de muy buena calidad (YouTube Music) Siendo un poco espabilado te descargas lo que te plazca. Y anda que no hay sitios para bajar música en formato FLAC.
> 
> Si no sabes eso, eres más tonto de lo que pensaba. Qué crees, ¿que estamos en el 2006?



No se de verdad para que te molestas con los niños del foro...


----------



## frangelico (25 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Perdón, traducción automática
> 
> ¡Recientemente, se llevó a cabo una reunión cerrada en Odessa, donde los nazis, los ex "Aydarovets" y el gobernador de la región, Maxim Marchenko, ordenaron a los zapadores que minaran la presa de Khadzhibey! En el caso de una ofensiva activa de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF desde el lado de Nikolaev, la represa socavará el asedio de la ciudad. Esto se explica por el deseo de romper la comunicación entre el distrito de Suvorov (el pueblo de Kotovsky) y el resto de Odessa. En caso de tales acciones, el área de Peresyp simplemente se inundará junto con las viviendas de los pobladores. Ante la objeción del representante de la empresa de agua y del Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia de que el agua llegaría muy rápidamente a una zona densamente poblada, que se encuentra en una zona baja, y no sería fácil sacarla con bombas, el gobernador replicó que lo principal era retrasar al enemigo. El socavamiento se atribuirá a las acciones de los saboteadores rusos.
> 
> ...



Eso era de temer. Una de las cosas más peligrosas que podrían ocurrir es que los ucranianos destruyeran los embalses aguas arriba porque el sistema del Dniépe está fuera de los estándares occidentales y caerían en dominó todas las demás presas.


----------



## cryfar74 (25 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Hungría rechazó las demandas de Ucrania de permitir el paso de suministros de armas por su territorio, así como las propuestas de abandonar el petróleo y el gas rusos.*



Hasta donde tengo entendido el gasoducto por el cual Rusia manda gas a Alemania y que pasa por Ucrania esta en servicio.

Ucrania bajo su derecho de paso, confisca o cobra en especie parte, para su uso. Es decir, depende de gas Ruso.

Y ahora pide a otros países que no consuman lo que ella hace? 

O es que estoy equivocado y Kiev decidió no cobrar peaje? Porque la gente de Kiev que sale por la tele no se queja de frio precisamente....


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Mar 2022)

Otro miembro del batallón Azov, Denis Kotenko, habría fallecido. Fuente ruski.


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Mar 2022)

30.000 bajas vs 1.400



Vs


----------



## Fabs (25 Mar 2022)

Unos cracks, 

Lo veo y subo a: 



XDXDXD


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)

VÍDEO | Un misil impacta contra una fila de personas que esperaban a recibir ayuda humanitaria en Járkov


Varios misiles rusos atacaron este jueves a un grupo de población que hacía fila para recoger ayuda humanitaria en la ciudad de Járkov, al noreste del país, según informaron las autoridades locales. Los ataques dejaron al menos seis fallecidos y cerca de una veintena de heridos.




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En Youtube hay audios de muy buena calidad (YouTube Music) Siendo un poco espabilado te descargas lo que te plazca. Y anda que no hay sitios para bajar música en formato FLAC.
> 
> Si no sabes eso, eres más tonto de lo que pensaba. Qué crees, ¿que estamos en el 2006?





Gitanos.


Eso cuela una época.


Con los años los niños se hacen mayores y empiezan a hacer preguntas incómodas si te ven estar tirando de trampeos, chanchullos y trileo eternamente.

Al final se coscan de que eres un puto paria y un gitano, y que eso no mola, que lo que mola es ser un señor.


Pues eso es lo que le pasará a Rusia, con los años la gente dirá que las penalidades y los trampeos pa su puta madre, que ellos quieren ser como los chavales de Occidente.



URSS reloaded.

Tú serás el viejo que les dirá "que no, que no, eso son cosas del enemigo" y te mandarán al carajo.

Eso ya ha sucedido, ganapán.

A la gente le gusta lo gueeeno, no el gitaneo (igual a tí sí).


----------



## dabuti (25 Mar 2022)

Recordad RT en español:









RT en Español


RT en Español ofrece una alternativa real en el mundo de la información. Las noticias de actualidad de las que no hablan los principales canales internacionales adquieren importancia mundial en RT en ...




odysee.com


----------



## pgas (25 Mar 2022)

****************

otra misilada de los hutíes

 


mañana gasofa a 2 leuros


----------



## No al NOM (25 Mar 2022)

Al final quién jugó con la cabeza del gran Kadyrov??????


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Va a ser una de las acciones bélicas mas recordadas de todos los tiempos. Y épicas de la historia moderna.
> 
> 
> Espero que algún día han una buena peli de ella.




Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja seguro, de Serie Z.


----------



## Merrill (25 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Siempre tiendo a ser optimista y tiendo a pensar que verán las consecuencias pronto, no llego a comprender la ineptitud de algunos personajes



Porque no es ineptitud. Los EEUU defienden su modelo y ya no caben medias tintas, o te sumas a su estrategia de apuntalar el dólar o te meten en la lista del «eje del mal». Cuando comprendes que las decisiones incomprensibles responden a la extorsión del imperio y no a la lógica todo cobra sentido.


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Recordad RT en español:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Joder, qué oportuno, gracias!


----------



## lapetus (25 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> el comunicado oficial ruso



Sigo viendo triunfalismo, y cifras de bajas poco creíbles en el comunicado oficial del Kremlin.
Ahora mismo la operación tal y cómo se diseñó ya no tiene sentido, pues destruir equipamiento militar enemigo es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana.
Tendrían que haberse redoblado esfuerzos tras la primera semana y capturar territorio. Es lo único con lo que se puede ir a unas negociaciones.

Esos 70k de reemplazo ahora sólo podrán defender lo poco tomado. Tendrían que haberse empleado en conjunto con los otros de la primera oleada. E iniciar inmediatamente reclutamiento en Rusia. Porque para defenderse de la OTAN es necesario volver a ejércitos de tamaño soviético. Y seamos francos, la OTAN irá a por Rusia visto lo visto.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Llamada urgente a @Sir Torpedo
> 
> Explícanos con concreción como de jodidos nos van a dejar.



Gente, gente voy a recoger a padre al aeropuerto y colapsa el foro sin enterarme.

A ver lo de los barcos (supongo que los gaseros) NO HAY COÑO, tienen que abastecer Asia y encima Europa , ni de coña.

Va a haber apagones selectivos a menos que abran la mano con Rusia.

Si quereis más cosillas me obligareis a trabajar y estoy triste.

Un saludo.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Rusia, Serbia, Hungría
> 
> Naciones que nunca se doblegaran al NOM, ahí hay hombres de verdad



Ve pallá, mariconsón.


----------



## No al NOM (25 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Jajajajajajajajajajaja Neira pro OTAN ardido nivel dios


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (25 Mar 2022)

Rusia esta al borde del colpaso y todavia no lo sabe, se vienen cositas


----------



## dabuti (25 Mar 2022)

Sputnik en español:









Sputnik Mundo


Sputnik es una agencia de información del siglo XXI, que dispone de servicios de noticias, páginas web, amplia presencia en las redes sociales, aplicaciones móviles y centros multimedia, además de su ...




odysee.com


----------



## cryfar74 (25 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Perdón, traducción automática
> 
> ¡Recientemente, se llevó a cabo una reunión cerrada en Odessa, donde los nazis, los ex "Aydarovets" y el gobernador de la región, Maxim Marchenko, ordenaron a los zapadores que minaran la presa de Khadzhibey! En el caso de una ofensiva activa de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF desde el lado de Nikolaev, la represa socavará el asedio de la ciudad. Esto se explica por el deseo de romper la comunicación entre el distrito de Suvorov (el pueblo de Kotovsky) y el resto de Odessa. En caso de tales acciones, el área de Peresyp simplemente se inundará junto con las viviendas de los pobladores. Ante la objeción del representante de la empresa de agua y del Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia de que el agua llegaría muy rápidamente a una zona densamente poblada, que se encuentra en una zona baja, y no sería fácil sacarla con bombas, el gobernador replicó que lo principal era retrasar al enemigo. El socavamiento se atribuirá a las acciones de los saboteadores rusos.
> 
> ...



Por ahi lei la teoria que de producirse en desembarco para tomar Odessa lo harian al sur de la ciudad, en Chornomorsk.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pues si alguien está con Rusia por su sentimiento antiamericano, tienen un verdadero problema mental



Y de supervivencia psicologica, lol.


----------



## No al NOM (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Ve pallá, mariconsón.



Tengo que estar aquí para cortarte la cabeza cuando proceda. Paco Maricón y Enano


----------



## dabuti (25 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Rusia esta al borde del colpaso y todavia no lo sabe, se vienen cositas



Tú culo si está al borde del prolapso.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Sputnik en español:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Otro!

Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Mar 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Sigo viendo triunfalismo, y cifras de bajas poco creíbles en el comunicado oficial del Kremlin.
> Ahora mismo la operación tal y cómo se diseñó ya no tiene sentido, pues destruir equipamiento militar enemigo es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana.
> Tendrían que haberse redoblado esfuerzos tras la primera semana y capturar territorio. Es lo único con lo que se puede ir a unas negociaciones.
> 
> Esos 70k de reemplazo ahora sólo podrán defender lo poco tomado. Tendrían que haberse empleado en conjunto con los otros de la primera oleada. E iniciar inmediatamente reclutamiento en Rusia. Porque para defenderse de la OTAN es necesario volver a ejércitos de tamaño soviético. Y seamos francos, la OTAN irá a por Rusia visto lo visto.



De eso se trataba el plan genial, que se lleva desarrollando desde hace dos años…pero Putin se adelantó a Barbarrosa II.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Tengo que estar aquí para cortarte la cabeza cuando proceda. Paco Maricón y Enano




Paco, ahhhh, lástima que no matara a la puta de tu abuela, era demasiado cotizada entre la Guardia Mora, la más cerda, decían...y mira que eran rifeños!


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Rusia esta al borde del colpaso y todavia no lo sabe, se vienen cositas




Chulísimas, como decía aquella...


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)

Rusia nunca aceptará una derrota. Si no negocian un acuerdo lo peor esta por venir creo yo. 

Esperemos que lleguen a un acuerdo cuanto antes y vuelva todo a normalidad. 

Eso si, hay que buscar gas y petroleo en otro lado, por lo menos mientras el hijoputin sigue en el poder.


----------



## pgas (25 Mar 2022)

tremendo ostiazo


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Mar 2022)

El ejército ruso derribó 7 vehículos aéreos no tripulados militares ucranianos en la región de Chernihiv, cerca de la frontera con Rusia
En la región de Chernihiv, los sistemas de defensa aérea Pantsir y Tor derribaron en pocas horas 7 UAV de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cuando intentaban acercarse a la frontera rusa. En las imágenes de "UKRJET Airborne".

t.me/rvvoenkor


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (25 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia nunca aceptará una derrota. Si no negocian un acuerdo lo peor esta por venir creo yo.
> 
> Esperemos que lleguen a un acuerdo cuanto antes y vuelva todo a normalidad.
> 
> Eso si, hay que buscar gas y petroleo en otro lado, por lo menos mientras el hijoputin sigue en el poder.



Tampoco la URRSS admitiria una derrota y se disolvió como un azucarillo.

Rusia ya ha hecho el ridículo, va agrandarlo, y aceptara que es una mierda de pais. Cosa que el mundo entero ya ha visto.

China mirando para otro lado porque le conviene, ya tiene puta rusa para siglos.

Si el ejercito ruso ha sido DESTROZADO por un grupo de ucranianos, imaginate lo que podría hacerle la OTAN

Xi Yi Ping cuando le pedia apoyo militar Putin:


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Tampoco la URRSS admitiria una derrota y se disolvió como un azucarillo.
> 
> Rusia ya ha hecho el ridículo, va agrandarlo, y aceptara que es una mierda de pais. Cosa que el mundo entero ya ha visto.
> 
> China mirando para otro lado porque le conviene, ya tiene puta rusa para siglos





Yep!


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (25 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Alguien puede pensar que todo esto es casual? Están tensionando el mundo, lo hicieron con el Covid, con la guerra, con el calentamiento global....con todo.
> 
> *Lanzan un misil contra un almacén de petróleo en Arabia Saudí
> 
> ...



Arabia Saudi y Yemen llevan en guerra desde 2015 (una de esas guerras "buenas" que cuenta con el beneplacito de la "comunidac internacional")

No es la primera vez que les lanzan misilazos made in Iran, pero justo este casi le pega a Fernando Alonso.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Mar 2022)

Batallas cerca de Kiev: Héroes de Gostomel

El corresponsal militar "KP" Alexander Kots visitó a los paracaidistas, quienes en el primer día de la operación especial aterrizaron audazmente detrás de las líneas enemigas, en un aeródromo cerca de Kiev, y durante un mes mantuvieron la defensa bajo fuego enemigo.

@truekpru


----------



## arriondas (25 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> No se de verdad para que te molestas con los niños del foro...



Pues la verdad es que sí. Mejor pasar de los cibervoluntarios con la ESO. Son criajos, al fin y al cabo.


----------



## Caracalla (25 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Esas tropas ucranianas que según usted están embolsando a las rusas en el norte de Kiev me recuerda a las famosos escenas de la pelicula "El hundimiento" donde Hitler daba órdenes a sus generales sobre un mapa, tipo: "muevan estas dos divisiones 5 km. hacia el este, estas 4 brigadas, 3 km. al sur, la división Panser que ataque por el centro y que la Lutfwaffe bombardeo día y noche", "es que mi Fürer, esas dos divisiones y las 4 brigadas hace días fueron aniquiladas, los Panzer, ni juntando todos los trozos que hay por ahí armamos dos y la Luftwaffe apenas tiene dos aviones para que evacuemos el alto mando...", en fin, están viviendo fantasías para auto engañarse y tratar de mantener algo la moral, no tienen ninguna posibilidad los ejércitos ucranianos, muchisima pena por los civiles y los pobres soldados enviados al matadero, todos" daños colaterales" de decisiones políticas de quienes jamás estarán corriendo ningún riesgo.



Tratar de mantener alta la moral es lo correcto, lo que se debe hacer en una contienda.

Ese no es el problema.

El problema es que esto se está haciendo no por el bien del pueblo Ucraniano sino por el interés de EEUU en dañar lo máximo posible a Rusia.

Eso es lo triste y denunciable.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)

Lo jodido es que el hijoPutin se vea en un callejón sin salida y su ego reviente como el de Antonio (alias Pedro Sánchez). 

Lo malo es que el hijoPutin tiene bombas nucleares.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

*LE PREGUNTAN A ELON MUSK SI ES SUYO ESE DOMINION DE DEFINICIONES ETIMOLOGICAS *
etymology.com


http://etymology.com/





















_ELON MUSK*‍*_
_<< Most people think the fruit was named after the color (fools!) __http://etymology.com__ >>_






The 'CURE' will spread WW.
Have FAITH, Patriot.
Q

@QSRDECODES
@QWO17
Q World rder Forwarded from QSR decodes
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

CUIDADO CON EL ARCHI
QUE SE PONE TONTO

si teneis tuiter entrad a rebajarle el entusiasmo nuclear a su algoritmo  


NUKE

ALGO QUE PARECE GRAFENO

UNA PIRAMIDE DE NARANJAS

Archillect @archillect​ 



​ 








​


----------



## cryfar74 (25 Mar 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Al final quién jugó con la cabeza del gran Kadyrov??????
> Ver archivo adjunto 999898



De todo el conflicto esta imagen fue la que mas me impacto.


----------



## Salamandra (25 Mar 2022)

Por favor resumidme la tarde. Parece que hay cosas y esto corre que no hay forma de seguirlo. Gracias


----------



## No al NOM (25 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lo jodido es que el hijoPutin se vea en un callejón sin salida y su ego reviente como el de Antonio (alias Pedro Sánchez).
> 
> Lo malo es que el hijoPutin tiene bombas nucleares.



Pero tú eres Idiota? Para que pones el mismo mensaje 200 veces?

Reportar por spam


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia nunca aceptará una derrota. Si no negocian un acuerdo lo peor esta por venir creo yo.
> 
> Esperemos que lleguen a un acuerdo cuanto antes y vuelva todo a normalidad.
> 
> Eso si, hay que buscar gas y petroleo en otro lado, por lo menos mientras el hijoputin sigue en el poder.





Acuerdo...pffff.

El Donbass no puede ser ruso al 100 %.

El lío siempre va a estar ahí, a menos que metas gente de ONU y tal, imagino.

En cuanto a la neutralidad de Ucrania, por ahí Zelenski no debería pasar.

Cualquier caso, dudo que Rusia no quiera quedarse con lo que rodea a Crimea...


Por lo de la dependencia energética no te preocupes, una y no más.

La desconexión está asegurada, y el ostracismo con Rusia también.

Pero bueno, no corramos tanto, la guerra sigue.

Hacen falta unos buenos aguijonazos más a Rusia para que se conciencie del todo.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Pero tú eres Idiota? Para que pones el mismo mensaje 200 veces?
> 
> Reportar por spam



Clarrrro, rrrreportado, comisarrrio .


----------



## delhierro (25 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Eso es imposible los ucranianos les pegaron una paliza a los rusos y controlan toda la ciudad..... 

Jodida realidad.

Camiones, que el problema son camiones...los ucranianos donan generosamente los suyos.


----------



## arriondas (25 Mar 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Arabia Saudi y Yemen llevan en guerra desde 2015 (una de esas guerras "buenas" que cuenta con el beneplacito de la "comunidac internacional")
> 
> No es la primera vez que les lanzan misilazos made in Iran, pero justo este casi le pega a Fernando Alonso.



Pues algunos pilotos quieren salir pitando de allí cuanto antes después de los misilazos. Lo cual es muy lógico. Pero el Gran Premio se va a celebrar de todo modos, dicen que garantizan la seguridad (sic)


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Pero tú eres Idiota? Para que pones el mismo mensaje 200 veces?
> 
> Reportar por spam



Demuestra eso GILIPOLLAS....y lo dice uno que se apunta a esto hoy  

Desde25 Mar 2022
Mensajes17
Reputación17


----------



## vladimirovich (25 Mar 2022)

Con la caida de Kherson la siguiente parada es Crimea.
Lastima que Zurullov me ha bloqueado, me gustaria leer sus posts cuando el escenario de los desastres del ejercito ruso sea Simferopol, Sebastopol, etc...como nos cuenta que todo forma parte del plan.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (25 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Batallas cerca de Kiev: Héroes de Gostomel
> 
> El corresponsal militar "KP" Alexander Kots visitó a los paracaidistas, quienes en el primer día de la operación especial aterrizaron audazmente detrás de las líneas enemigas, en un aeródromo cerca de Kiev, y durante un mes mantuvieron la defensa bajo fuego enemigo.
> 
> ...



Te cuento un secreto, perdieron


----------



## No al NOM (25 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Demuestra eso GILIPOLLAS....



Ya te estamos reportando. Deja de hacer el idiota con el spam o escribiré al dueño del foro. Último aviso


----------



## NPI (25 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Hablamos de 50.000 millones de metros cubicos de gas que hay que transportar por mar.
> 
> El buque de GNL más grande del mundo puede transportar 266.000 metros cubicos de gas.
> 
> ...



GNL EE. UU. verde y ecológico
GN FR rojo y perjudicial
Toma DEMOCRACIA, LIBERTAD y PAZ 
Firmado "Mundo libre"

P.D.: comeremos gusanos y seremos felices = Agenda 2030


----------



## Dula (25 Mar 2022)

Acabo de llegar, seguramente ya lo habéis puestos cientos de páginas atrás, pero permítanme que lo repita... que esta noticia me ha hecho muyyy feliz  


Ofensiva de Rusia en Ucrania
*Rusia rebaja sus objetivos militares y anuncia que se centrará en la región de Donbás*
*Tras empantanarse su ofensiva, el Estado Mayor asegura que su meta principal es esa zona del este de Ucrania, aunque no excluye asaltar sus ciudades*

++++++
A ver si pronto se centra en salir por puertas de Ucrania, o por las buenas o por las malas.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Pues algunos pilotos quieren salir pitando de allí cuanto antes después de los misilazos. Lo cual es muy lógico. Pero el Gran Premio se va a celebrar de todo modos, dicen que garantizan la seguridad (sic)





Mmmm, se me ocurre, se le podría garantizar a AS el exterminio de los terroristas yemeníes a cambio del petróleo.

Qué os parece en la yurta la idea?

Estáis cenando sopita de yak?


----------



## Dylan Leary (25 Mar 2022)

The Armed Forces of Ukraine liberated the eastern suburbs of Kharkiv - Vilkhivka and Mala Rohan!


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Ya te estamos reportando. Deja de hacer el idiota con el spam o escribiré al dueño del foro. Último aviso



Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja

Dios mío, este sí que es presa de caza mayor, Calopez, al tolai éste que no le falte de ná.


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)

Me alegro infinitamente que se le tuerzan las cosas al ejército ruso, por meterse donde no debía, por meterse a invadir, asesinar , echar a la gente de sus casas, en definitiva ....arrasar y destruir un pais que es soberano y libre.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (25 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Me salen 307 barcos más o menos de 266.000 metros cúbicos de gas licuado. para 50.000 M de gas natural, aunque la cifra es menor que la que citas sigue siendo inviable.
> 
> Datos:
> Densidad gas natural licuado = 450 Kg / m^3
> ...



Que coño haces calculando Kilos.
Si un barco transporta 266.000m3 entonces para 50.000 millones de m3 necesitas
50.000.000.000 / 266.000 = 187.000 barcos, que es lo que puso el forero.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Dula dijo:


> Acabo de llegar, seguramente ya lo habéis puestos cientos de páginas atrás, pero permítanme que lo repita... que esta noticia me ha hecho muyyy feliz
> 
> 
> Ofensiva de Rusia en Ucrania
> ...




Son rusos, es dudoso.

Estaría bien, más menos...pero que se lo curren, faltan muchos muertos rusos ahí.


----------



## delhierro (25 Mar 2022)

Dula dijo:


> Acabo de llegar, seguramente ya lo habéis puestos cientos de páginas atrás, pero permítanme que lo repita... que esta noticia me ha hecho muyyy feliz
> A ver si pronto se centra en salir por puertas de Ucrania, o por las buenas o por las malas.



Es exactamente lo que Putin lleva diciendo desde el minuto 1. Va a destruir las fabricas de armamento, el armamento heredado de la URSS y construido despues y poner las fronteras de la URSS a las dos republicas.

Luego estan las pajillas del resto del mundo, pero el tio lo que ha dicho es eso. Y ojo creo que se equivoca , pero nunca dijo que conquistaria Ucrania.


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja
> 
> Dios mío, este sí que es presa de caza mayor, Calopez, al tolai éste que no le falte de ná.



Ese aparte de muuuu tonto es GILIPOLLAS.......


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

Garrapatez dijo:


> _El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia anunció este viernes la destrucción un centro de entrenamiento de "mercenarios extranjeros" en Ucrania. La instalación fue atacada con un misil de corto alcance Iskander. Los militares rusos publicaron la grabación de su lanzamiento._




_"El misil balístico golpeó el edificio en el que se encontraba la legión extranjera y la base de entrenamiento. *Dado que se utilizó una ojiva penetrante de altamente explosiva, el edificio, de 60 metros de largo, quedó casi completamente destruido y el enemigo fue neutralizado*"._



​


----------



## Archimanguina (25 Mar 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> Yo los elimino por pesados, tarados idiotas y ataque personal al que opine fuera de su cuerda, no por ideología sino por insoportables.





Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Pues en ese twitter un habitante de Kherson responde que no pasa nada por allí y que está viendo la televisión rusa...



que guerra mas paco.


----------



## Alvin Red (25 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Que coño haces calculando Kilos.
> Si un barco transporta 266.000m3 entonces para 50.000 millones de m3 necesitas
> 50.000.000.000 / 266.000 = 187.000 barcos, que es lo que puso el forero.



Genio, tu de física básica debías sacar dieces, ¿no?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## Sir Torpedo (25 Mar 2022)

Y agotado, no hay gas de fraking para exportar, está en declinación terminal.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (25 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Genio, tu de física básica debías sacar dieces, ¿no?



Escucha bien mediocre, son 187.000 barcos.
Y punto final.


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)

Ucrania dispone hoy de más tanques que al comienzo de la guerra...todos ellos arrebatados a los rusos. 

El proyectil con el que destruyeron, en el mar de Azov, el barco ruso, tambien fue fabricado por los rusos.


----------



## Archimanguina (25 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Eso era de temer. Una de las cosas más peligrosas que podrían ocurrir es que los ucranianos destruyeran los embalses aguas arriba porque el sistema del Dniépe está fuera de los estándares occidentales y caerían en dominó todas las demás presas.



aqui ocurriria exactamente lo mismo, no estan calculadas para eso.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (25 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Genio, tu de física básica debías sacar dieces, ¿no?



aquí tienes uno que SI SABE por si tenías alguna duda:

Pónganse en la cola para exigir ayudas o reducción de impuestos - Crisis Energética


----------



## Decimus (25 Mar 2022)

Dula dijo:


> Acabo de llegar, seguramente ya lo habéis puestos cientos de páginas atrás, pero permítanme que lo repita... que esta noticia me ha hecho muyyy feliz
> 
> 
> Ofensiva de Rusia en Ucrania
> ...



Según los putinianos todo fórma parte

@El Promotor del plan maestro de Putin.


----------



## No al NOM (25 Mar 2022)

Rusia afirma que Ucrania tuvo más de 14.000 militares muertos y admite 1.351 bajas propias
El jefe de Operaciones del Estado Mayor ruso, Serguéi Rudskói, aseguró que desde el inicio de la invasión, las bajas de Ucrania “entre muertos y heridos, superan las 30.000 personas”.

GRANDES


----------



## frangelico (25 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Y agotado, no hay gas de fraking para exportar, está en declinación terminal.



Pues según las proyecciones que ellos hacen van a pasar décadas exportando mucho.


----------



## arriondas (25 Mar 2022)

Un recurso de intoxicación bastante simplón y vulgar. Pero a veces más los mass media lo compran, se hacen eco.


----------



## ekOz (25 Mar 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Viva Chechenia
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 999837



Khabin es de Daguestán


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Mar 2022)

el imperio pederasta es un imperio psicópata y no tiene palabra, la verdad siempre la impone la situación a la que le sometes



Fígaro dijo:


> Son rusos, es dudoso.
> 
> Estaría bien, más menos...pero que se lo curren, faltan muchos muertos rusos ahí.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Pero del RT, Sputnik, Pravda, Tass?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (25 Mar 2022)

MISERIA, exportarán lo que puedan a precio de oro, los alemanes chuparán de Qatar que les sobra.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (25 Mar 2022)

Rusia dice que el mundo le apoya, la realidad: (Ojo a China)


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

no puedo ver bien las pancartas a ver si son actuales de verdad de la huelga de camioneros
no se si esta mezclando imagenes de huelgas de mineros o son de verdad camioneros con chalecos amarillos
quemando ruiedas  ​ 




 

* Mr. Deeds *@MrDeeds1111  3 hours ago
 Tires are being burned in Spain, thousands of people are going to street protests.
It's all about soaring fuel prices due to anti-Russian sanctions.
Then only more  
https://anonup.com/upload/videos/20...d7727c5d90d697681d3b048dbe_video_original.mp4


----------



## Sir Torpedo (25 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pues según las proyecciones que ellos hacen van a pasar décadas exportando mucho.
> Ver archivo adjunto 999950



Eso es la progresión del consumo de fentanilo.


----------



## delhierro (25 Mar 2022)

Es la brigada nocturna , de america que entra puntual. No se sin son vocacionales o pagados, pero basan su rollo en poner muertos y en contraofensivas victorioras que duran hasta que ellos se van a la cama y nosotros los europeos nos levantamos.

Son unos putos mierdas, con el tema de los muertos, y con reirse de los prisioneros. Acabo de ver fotos de los nazis de Mariupol como un colador y no se me ocurre ponerlas. No aportan información, menos de los calcinados en la zona de lugansk que eran tropa regular.

Hay mierdas en cualquier bando, lo importante es la actitud de ese bando sobre sus mierdas. En el bando rusos son mucho más cuidadosos con los prisioneros, y eso es porque se conciencia a los soldados. Salvo en alguno y con nazis claros no se meten con ellos.


----------



## Hal8995 (25 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Escucha bien mediocre, son 187.000 barcos.
> Y punto final.



Muchacho...el forero tiene razón. Tú solo la tendrías si trasportaran el gas sin licuar.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Mar 2022)

el ejercito ucraniano no solo recupera el norte sino que extiende el humo de la victoria en kherson


----------



## pgas (25 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Escucha bien mediocre, son 187.000 barcos.
> Y punto final.




no, escucha tú, para 50.000 mcm son +- 305 viajes de Q-max, en teoría, porque no hay tantos barcos de esa clase

_El gas natural (NG) se mide típicamente en términos de su volumen en condiciones de superficie y en unidades de energía térmica. Se mide por peso solo cuando está en estado líquido (LNG).

El gas natural licuado o LNG se mide típicamente en toneladas métricas (tm o tonne) o metros cúbicos. En estado líquido 1 tm equivale a 2,22 m³. Cuando 1 tm de LNG se vaporiza en condiciones atmosféricas estándar (15 °C , 1 atm) para convertirse en gas natural, se expande unas 615 veces hasta ocupar 1360 m³_

*Aplicación:*

1 millón m³ = 1 mcm ; 1 tonne = 1 tm = 1000 kg

*Q-max*: 266.000 m³ LNG = *163.59 mcm (S)*

2018 Russian gas export to Europe: *189.110 mcm (S) = 139.052.206 tm*

o sea unos * 1156 Q-max LNG *

el problema es que hay pocos carriers Q-max LNG, unas docenas creo

pero sobre todo que la capacidad anual de la flota existente en 2020 era de 43 MTPA (million tonnes/year (94% onstream time))






Combined capacity of LNG carriers






New trends on the global market of LNG carriers – Energy Northern Perspective







energynorthern.com


----------



## Escombridos (25 Mar 2022)

Dula dijo:


> Acabo de llegar, seguramente ya lo habéis puestos cientos de páginas atrás, pero permítanme que lo repita... que esta noticia me ha hecho muyyy feliz
> 
> 
> Ofensiva de Rusia en Ucrania
> ...



Rusia se ha metido en un berenjenal muy grande, demasiado grande como para ahora quedarse solo con el Donbas y pelillos a la mar. La ruina ya la tiene, no gana nada. 
No me lo creo, en guerra lo primero que pierde es la verdad.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ucrania dispone hoy de más tanques que al comienzo de la guerra...todos ellos arrebatados a los rusos.
> 
> El proyectil con el que destruyeron, en el mar de Azov, el barco ruso, tambien fue fabricado por los rusos.




Que no hubo proyeeeectil, que alguien le dió al botón de autodestrucción comprobando el checklist...


----------



## Pinovski (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## frangelico (25 Mar 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> aqui ocurriria exactamente lo mismo, no estan calculadas para eso.



Pero estas están muy juntas y no deben tener capacidad de aliviaderos. Las españolas no sé, al menos están en general más separadas aunque hay algún sistema múltiple.


----------



## No al NOM (25 Mar 2022)

14.000 Chortinas Ucras libres viudas.

Si Putin quiere deja Ucrania llena de chortinas viudas


----------



## Alvin Red (25 Mar 2022)

Es pedir peras al olmo, los aprendices de arquea no saben.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (25 Mar 2022)

Alemania a negociado con Qatar el gas, No tienen barcos para transportarlo.
Lo único que se me ocurre que alquilaran el uso de gasoductos Rusos para su transporte, formalmente cumplirían el boicot a Rusia.


----------



## Dula (25 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ucrania dispone hoy de más tanques que al comienzo de la guerra...todos ellos arrebatados a los rusos.
> 
> El proyectil con el que destruyeron, en el mar de Azov, el barco ruso, tambien fue fabricado por los rusos.



 Si todavía los echan a patadas de Ucrania utilizando sus propias armas. Desde luego después de esta, Rusia no levanta cabeza.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Mar 2022)

El milagro del pan y los peces para los covidiotas que piensan parar un virus con un bozal de esclavos. Es para quien va dirigida esa propaganda.


----------



## crocodile (25 Mar 2022)

No sé qué pensar de esto.

Putin aprobó el papel de Abramovich en las conversaciones Rusia-Ucrania #Rusia #ReinoUnido #Ucrania 

Vladimir Putin aprobó personalmente la participación de Roman Abramovich en las conversaciones de paz de Rusia con Ucrania, según dos personas con conocimiento directo del asunto.

La bendición directa de Putin indica que Abramovich buscó la aprobación al más alto nivel para ayudar a iniciar las negociaciones de alto el fuego entre Kiev y Moscú a fines de febrero y va en contra de las afirmaciones del oligarca de que no tiene una relación cercana con el presidente ruso.

Después de recibir el respaldo de Putin, Abramovich se reunió con un alto funcionario de la oficina del presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky para ayudar a establecer las conversaciones, dijeron tres personas.

Desde entonces, las dos partes han comenzado a discutir un plan para detener la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Rusia, aunque Ucrania y sus aliados occidentales temen que Moscú pueda estar utilizando las conversaciones como una estratagema para ganar tiempo para que sus tropas se reagrupen y lideren una ofensiva terrestre renovada.

Los funcionarios occidentales informados sobre el progreso de las conversaciones han puesto en duda si Abramovich jugó algún papel. Otros han sugerido que podría haber tratado de exagerar sus esfuerzos en un intento por evitar convertirse en un objetivo de las sanciones occidentales y perder el control de sus activos en el Reino Unido, incluido el Chelsea.





__





Subscribe to read | Financial Times


News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




www.ft.com





t.me/info288_seguimientos


----------



## Pinovski (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

*VAMOS AMADO LIDER

*

*MISELEA BIEN DURO*

State media says Kim Jong-un directly guided the launch of the powerful new Hwasong-17 missile

*BOOM *











*BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM*







*BOOOOM*

*amado lider Kim best Korea se pone las bombers estilo Elon Musk y lanza satelites a cascoporro*







Starlink
Satellite internet company OneWeb launched another 36 satellites successfully on Thursday, moving it closer to beginning initial service.





​


----------



## Bishop (25 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Esas tropas ucranianas que según usted están embolsando a las rusas en el norte de Kiev me recuerda a las famosos escenas de la pelicula "El hundimiento" donde Hitler daba órdenes a sus generales sobre un mapa, tipo: "muevan estas dos divisiones 5 km. hacia el este, estas 4 brigadas, 3 km. al sur, la división Panser que ataque por el centro y que la Lutfwaffe bombardeo día y noche", "es que mi Fürer, esas dos divisiones y las 4 brigadas hace días fueron aniquiladas, los Panzer, ni juntando todos los trozos que hay por ahí armamos dos y la Luftwaffe apenas tiene dos aviones para que evacuemos el alto mando...", en fin, están viviendo fantasías para auto engañarse y tratar de mantener algo la moral, no tienen ninguna posibilidad los ejércitos ucranianos, muchisima pena por los civiles y los pobres soldados enviados al matadero, todos" daños colaterales" de decisiones políticas de quienes jamás estarán corriendo ningún riesgo.


----------



## arriondas (25 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Es la brigado nocturna , de america que entra puntual. No se sin son vocacionales o pagados, pero basan su rollo en poner muertos y en contraofensivas victorioras que duran hasta que ellos se van a la cama y nosotros los europeos nos levantamos.
> 
> Son unos putos mierdas, con el tema de los muertos, y con reirse de los prisioneros. Acabo de ver fotos de los nazis de Mariupol como un colador y no se me ocurre ponerlas. No aportan información, menos de los calcinados en la zona de lugansk que eran tropa regular.
> 
> Hay mierdas en cualquier bando, lo importante es la actitud de ese bando sobre sus mierdas. En el bando rusos son mucho más cuidadosos con los prisioneros, y eso es porque se conciencia a los soldados. Salvo en alguno y con nazis claros no se meten con ellos.



Los cibervoluntarios de la ESO, los rebotados de Forocoches, los trolls variados, las cuentas durmientes, e incluso los bots de Fort Meade. No aportan nada, lo que buscan es intoxicar, enmierdar el hilo para que termine siendo un "y tú más", un intercambio de insultos, y el botón de ignorar echando humo. Así consiguen que el hilo degenere, para eso les pagan.


----------



## frangelico (25 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Eso es la progresión del consumo de fentanilo.



De momento cumplen


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Escombridos dijo:


> Rusia se ha metido en un berenjenal muy grande, demasiado grande como para ahora quedarse solo con el Donbas y pelillos a la mar. La ruina ya la tiene, no gana nada.
> No me lo creo, en guerra lo primero que pierde es la verdad.




Según la muy respetable follarrusada el mundo tiene memoria de pez.

Esto ha sido una travesurilla y en Fin de Año Putin retransmitirá las Campanadas para el mundo entero desde el Kremlin y junto a la Pedroche, él en tanga de tigre siberiano y ella...pues como siempre.

Pelillos a la mar y todo olvidado.

Es que semos mú dramáticos.

Ya en un par de años si eso pues se desnazifica algún país limítrofe de nuevo, aprovechando el cumpleaños de Hitler o algo, para que lo legitime.

Ajedrez!


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zhukov (25 Mar 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Sigo viendo triunfalismo, y cifras de bajas poco creíbles en el comunicado oficial del Kremlin.



¿Triunfalismo? Si la guerra está ganada. Sólo queda la eliminación de las bolsas. Las cifras de bajas te parecerán poco creíbles pero es porque no te gustan. Hay gente que le ha dedicado más tiempo que yo y los coeficientes y ratios son perfectamente plausibles y dentro de lo esperado.

Como he señalado, lo que le da veracidad es que admiten una realidad triste, hay muchos muertos, demasiados, con respecto al número de heridos. Hay razones que lo explican, como que son pérdidas por artillería y que los rusos emboscados mueren antes que rendirse.

Como las bajas son aceptables, mínimas incluso, pueden admitir esta verdad incómoda.



> Ahora mismo la operación tal y cómo se diseñó ya no tiene sentido



A ver, el golpe inicial era un "a ver si hay suerte" y el enemigo se rinde con una estocada al corazón. Como los ukros no tienen corazón ni cerebro, pues hay que hacerlos pedazos, como los zombies que son. Pero lo de tener que conquistar el territorio y aniquilar al enemigo también estaba previsto. Los militares siempre hacen los planes así, pensando en el mejor y el peor escenario posibles.



> , pues destruir equipamiento militar enemigo es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana



No sabes de lo que hablas. Da un poco igual que maten a diez mil ucranianos que a cien mil, lo importante es dejarlos sin armas. Sin cañones ni tanques sólo quedan bandas armadas con fusiles que se limpian con facilidad.



> Tendrían que haberse redoblado esfuerzos tras la primera semana y capturar territorio. Es lo único con lo que se puede ir a unas negociaciones.



No lo entiendes. No hay nada que negociar ni nadie con quién negociar. En el Kremlin por fin lo han comprendido. Ucrania está tan muerta como Yugoslavia. Rusia se quedará con todo lo que quiera y todo lo más quedará una Ucrania "de Vichy" en el resto. Si es que no hacen un reparto con Polonia y ésta se queda el oeste.



> Esos 70k de reemplazo ahora sólo podrán defender lo poco tomado.



¿Defender? ¡Si el ejército ucraniano o lo que queda de él no es capaz de ninguna acción ofensiva! Los refuerzos vienen a dar el golpe de gracia.



> Tendrían que haberse empleado en conjunto con los otros de la primera oleada. E iniciar inmediatamente reclutamiento en Rusia. Porque para defenderse de la OTAN es necesario volver a ejércitos de tamaño soviético. Y seamos francos, la OTAN irá a por Rusia visto lo visto.



Te olvidas de las armas nucleares. Y que realmente Rusia puede conquistar Ucrania con las tropas y material de segunda fila. Sólo se han reservado lo mejor por si acaso los USA y Polonia intervenían en la guerra.

Si USA y la OTAN tuvieran fuerza habrían entrado en Ucrania como hicieron en Corea. Como Putin se les ha adelantado, sólo sanciones. En Noviembre los americanos se habrán hartado de la guerra, de Ucrania, de Bidden y de su congreso y lo único que querrán es que baje la gasolina.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Jajajajaja parecen las Ebro de los 80, lol.


----------



## vettonio (25 Mar 2022)

Biden # Las tropas de EE.UU. en Polonia dicen que planean enviarlas a Ucrania: _*"Vean cómo los ciudadanos de a pie de Ucrania luchan contra los rusos y se ponen delante de los tanques, lo verán cuando estén allí, y algunos de ustedes ya han estado allí...*_




Biden #


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

"La Charanga del Tío Dimitri".


----------



## No al NOM (25 Mar 2022)

Katakroker dijo:


>



Es de la embajada rusa y ponen Vox en la camilla. Como lo interpretais?


----------



## Dula (25 Mar 2022)

Guerra en Ucrania
*El general Mizintsev: el "carnicero" ruso que lidera la masacre de Mariupol*
Mikhail Mizintsev está considerado el autor del brutal sitio que sufre la ciudad del sur de Ucrania. No es ésta su primera guerra encarnizada: dirigió tropas rusas desde el Cáucaso hasta Siria





El general Mikhail Mizintsev en una rueda de prensa durante la guerra de Siria, en 2018.VADIM SAVITSK 

Estos criminales terminan en el Tribunal Penal Internacional en el mejor de los casos. A Putín le auguro un trágico final, muy parecido al de su colega Rasputín: envenenado, apaleado, con un tiro en la cabeza, encadenado y atado en un trineo y echado al río.
Ese hombre de la foto da mucho susto verlo. Estos están todos trastornados.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los cibervoluntarios de la ESO, los rebotados de Forocoches, los trolls variados, las cuentas durmientes, e incluso los bots de Fort Meade. No aportan nada, lo que buscan es intoxicar, enmierdar el hilo para que termine siendo un "y tú más", un intercambio de insultos, y el botón de ignorar echando humo. Así consiguen que el hilo degenere, para eso les pagan.



Jojojo lo mismo decían del de Siria, al final quedaron Carrillo y un nini esquizofrénico, jajaja, es lo que tiene ignorar al mundo.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (25 Mar 2022)

Si este da el golpe que tiene que dar, las ratas de la OTAN van a echar de menos a Putin


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Dula dijo:


> Guerra en Ucrania
> *El general Mizintsev: el "carnicero" ruso que lidera la masacre de Mariupol*
> Mikhail Mizintsev está considerado el autor del brutal sitio que sufre la ciudad del sur de Ucrania. No es ésta su primera guerra encarnizada: dirigió tropas rusas desde el Cáucaso hasta Siria
> 
> ...



Jajajaja le faltan los rulos y el rodillo.

Pinta de maricona vengativa, maldito Dios, mira que encarcelar a una mujer en el cuerpo de un general, lol.


----------



## crocodile (25 Mar 2022)

Los perros lameculos de USA.

El Primer Ministro polaco Morawiecki ha declarado que Polonia, Eslovenia y la República Checa han preparado un "plan de 10 puntos para apoyar a Ucrania"

Entre ellas están la desconexión de todos los bancos rusos del SWIFT, la exclusión de Rusia de todas las organizaciones internacionales, la suspensión de visados para los rusos, las sanciones contra ER y el "entorno empresarial de los oligarcas", la prohibición de acceso a los puertos para los barcos rusos y el cierre de los viajes por tierra hacia y desde Rusia

#Rusia #Ucrania #Polonia #Eslovenia #RepúblicaCheca

t.me/info288_seguimientos


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Dula dijo:


> Guerra en Ucrania
> *El general Mizintsev: el "carnicero" ruso que lidera la masacre de Mariupol*
> Mikhail Mizintsev está considerado el autor del brutal sitio que sufre la ciudad del sur de Ucrania. No es ésta su primera guerra encarnizada: dirigió tropas rusas desde el Cáucaso hasta Siria
> 
> ...





"envenenado, apaleado, con un tiro en la cabeza, encadenado y atado en un trineo y echado al río"


Jajajaja, menos mal que en el Volga no hay pirañas, es lo único que le falta.

No exageremos, seguirá ahí.

Escurrirá el bulto, muchos honores a los muertos en la cruzada antinazi...y de todo lo malo echará la culpa a Occidente.

Colará unos años y cuando la chavalada descubra la verdad quedará como otro tarado que mandó Rusia al pozo, y van...


----------



## Bishop (25 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Estos són lo héroes ucranianos?.



No creo que la llamada sea real. ¿Cómo desbloqueó el teléfono? Parece más propaganda basura cutre para desmoralizar.

De todas formas, sea o no verdad, otro que como lo agarren y reconozcan lo va a pasar realmente mal.


----------



## .Kaikus (25 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


>



Akmat Siba, lo repite el prisionero y el ofical checheno, alguien conoce su significado ???. @Alabama Anon


----------



## El-Mano (25 Mar 2022)

Aquí dejo un video de los que gustan,   . Ya entendéis...


----------



## frangelico (25 Mar 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Es de la embajada rusa y ponen Vox en la camilla. Como lo interpretais?



Es la firma del autor.


----------



## crocodile (25 Mar 2022)

El gobierno suciata no se saca el pene Yankee de la boca.

Albares: España estará "en primera línea del esfuerzo" para mostrar a Putin que no acepta marcha atrás del orden europeo #Rusia #Ucrania #España

El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, Unión Europea y Cooperación, José Manuel Albares, ha asegurado que España permanecerá "en primera línea del esfuerzo", junto sus socios y aliados, para "hacer ver a Vladimir Putin que no aceptamos que imponga una marcha atrás de casi un siglo en el orden europeo de paz y prosperidad".

En una intervención telemática debido a la imposibilidad de desplazarse a esta celebración por la situación que ha generado la "agresión ilegal, injusta e injustificada" de Rusia a Ucrania y "otras crisis", el ministro ha defendido que España es "un actor relevante en la escena internacional" y seguirá trabajando en los próximos años para continuar ampliando su "papel en el mundo" y participando, con sus "socios, amigos y aliados, a un orden internacional más justo y más estable".

"España seguirá al frente de la defensa del derecho internacional, de la legalidad internacional, de la solidaridad en las vacunas, de los grandes debates sobre el cambio climático, de la recuperación económica justa y sostenible", ha afirmado.

Por lo que respecta a la invasión rusa en Ucrania, ha apuntado que España "permanecerá en primera línea del esfuerzo, junto con nuestros socios y aliados, para hacer ver a Vladimir Putin que no aceptamos que imponga una marcha atrás de casi un siglo en el orden europeo de paz y prosperidad".









Albares: España estará "en primera línea del esfuerzo" para mostrar a Putin que no acepta marcha atrás del orden europeo


El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, Unión Europea y Cooperación, José Manuel Albares, ha asegurado que...




www.europapress.es





t.me/info288_seguimientos


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (25 Mar 2022)

Este jailo se ha convertido en un nido de putimoris.

Me voy al de txusky


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

*LE PREGUNTAN A ELON MUSK SI ES SUYO ESE DOMINION DE DEFINICIONES ETIMOLOGICAS *
etymology.com


http://etymology.com/






















_ELON MUSK*‍*_
_<< Most people think the fruit was named after the color (fools!) __http://etymology.com__ >>_






The 'CURE' will spread WW.
Have FAITH, Patriot.
Q

@QSRDECODES
@QWO17
Q World rder Forwarded from QSR decodes
​


----------



## arriondas (25 Mar 2022)

Encima es de los con sólo verle la cara ya se pone uno de mal humor. Es desagradable hasta en eso. Esa chulería que gasta el "ejperto" es vomitiva.


----------



## Escombridos (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Según la muy respetable follarrusada el mundo tiene memoria de pez.
> 
> Esto ha sido una travesurilla y en Fin de Año Putin retransmitirá las Campanadas para el mundo entero desde el Kremlin y junto a la Pedroche, él en tanga de tigre siberiano y ella...pues como siempre.
> 
> ...



Pues dicho así, si, la historia nos demuestra lo mensos que somos y es cierto que de un año para otro el borreguismo al que hemos sido sometidos nos hace olvidar los acontecimientos de la misma, más cuando son cosas malas.

Será el empeño del pueblo ucraniano y los dirigentes de occidente los que hagan que se recuerde u olvide, esperemos lo segundo, por miedo más que por otra cosa


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Este jailo se ha convertido en un nido de putimoris.
> 
> Me voy al de txusky




Ese cualo es?

A mí sin poder reírme e insultar no, estos con el enemigo me motivan más.


----------



## NPI (25 Mar 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Tomado del blog The Oil Crash



Agenda 2030 ya implantada desde 2022 en la UE


----------



## Zhukov (25 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Akmat Siba, lo repite el prisionero y el ofical checheno, alguien conoce su significado ???. @Alabama Anon



Ajmat Sila = Fuerza Ahmed. Es el grito de guerra de los chechenos.

Es por el padre de Ramzan Kadyrov, que asesinaron con una bomba y el cargo lo heredó el hijo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

*ro*














​


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Mar 2022)

❗ La situación en Mariupol a partir de las 23.00 horas del 25 de marzo de 2022

Lo ampliamos un poco e hicimos nuestro mapa de Mariupol más detallado.

▪ Las fuerzas aliadas continúan limpiando sistemáticamente la ciudad. El ritmo de progreso se está desacelerando debido a la necesidad de controlar literalmente todas las entradas de la casa, brindar asistencia a la población civil en los refugios antiaéreos y sótanos, y organizar la evacuación de civiles a áreas relativamente seguras.

▪ En el distrito de Primorsky sin cambios: la ofensiva se desarrolla desde el lado de Prospekt Mir.

▪ En el distrito de Levoberezhny, aparentemente, primero se decidió limpiar todo el desarrollo urbano y solo luego asaltar Azovstal con todas sus fuerzas.

Mapa en alta resolución

#mapa #Mariupol #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## arriondas (25 Mar 2022)

Piojo resucitado, que decía mi abuela.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

*VAMOS AMADO LIDER

*

*MISILEA BIEN DURO A ESTOS OCCIDENTALITOS DE VIDA DISOLUTA *

State media says Kim Jong-un directly guided the launch of the powerful new Hwasong-17 missile

*BOOM *







*BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM*







*BOOOOM*

*amado lider Kim best Korea se pone las bombers estilo Elon Musk y lanza satelites a cascoporro*








​


----------



## crocodile (25 Mar 2022)

No me fío un pelo de los chinos, en cualquier momento dejan tirada a Rusia .









China Sinopec pone en pausa proyectos en Rusia, Pekín teme sanciones -fuentes Por Reuters


China Sinopec pone en pausa proyectos en Rusia, Pekín teme sanciones -fuentes




m.es.investing.com


----------



## John Orfidahl (25 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> ¿Triunfalismo? Si la guerra está ganada. Sólo queda la eliminación de las bolsas. Las cifras de bajas te parecerán poco creíbles pero es porque no te gustan. Hay gente que le ha dedicado más tiempo que yo y los coeficientes y ratios son perfectamente plausibles y dentro de lo esperado.
> 
> Como he señalado, lo que le da veracidad es que admiten una realidad triste, hay muchos muertos, demasiados, con respecto al número de heridos. Hay razones que lo explican, como que son pérdidas por artillería y que los rusos emboscados mueren antes que rendirse.
> 
> ...



Si de verdad pretenden hacerse con solamente el Dombas es una muy mal idea centrarse solo en esa zona a no ser que pretendan desviar todos los efectivos de Ucrania a esa zona e invadir Kiev aprovechando el despiste. Forzar al ejercito a moverse al este para asi facilitar aun mas la logistica al quedar el ejercito mas cerca de la frontera y de los propios misiles es otra idea que se me ocurre. Pero concentrar todo en Dombas es muy peligroso no lo veo, la moral Ucraniana es superior a la Rusa y tienen buffet de armas de la OTAN. Aunque se hagan con el territorio se desangraran con la insurgencia en un futuro, va a ser una herida abierta en la que Rusia se va a desangrar por años.

Quizas es todo una partida de ajedrez.


----------



## Fauna iberica (25 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Encima es de los con sólo verle la cara ya se pone uno de mal humor. Es desagradable hasta en eso. Esa chulería que gasta el "ejperto" es vomitiva.



Es de los mas rastreros que hay , un tipejo bien untado de dinero otanico que ni lo disimula.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Escombridos dijo:


> Pues dicho así, si, la historia nos demuestra lo mensos que somos y es cierto que de un año para otro el borreguismo al que hemos sido sometidos nos hace olvidar los acontecimientos de la misma, más cuando son cosas malas.
> 
> Será el empeño del pueblo ucraniano y los dirigentes de occidente los que hagan que se recuerde u olvide, esperemos lo segundo, por miedo más que por otra cosa




Qué coño, va a pasar lo contrario, esto qué coño se va a olvidar!

Este enano gitano turcochino no sabe dónde se ha metido.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

ELON MUSK














ORANGES ​


----------



## CEMENTITOS (25 Mar 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Muchacho...el forero tiene razón. Tú solo la tendrías si trasportaran el gas sin licuar.



El gas natural viaja licuado, se almacena licuado, y por los gasoductos hasta tu casa viaja licuado -a presión-.
Como en las bombonas de butano.
Como en los depósitos de propano.
Como en los mecheros (en los mecheros transparentes se puede ver).
Si rompes la tubería se vaporiza.
Si no sabeis de lo que hablais... ¿para qué respondéis? Evidentemente no teneis ningun conocimiento técnico.
Yo si.
Son 187.000 barcos de gas licuado para un suministro de 50.000 millones de m3 de gas licuado.
Los gases se expanden hasta ocupar todo el volumen, por eso las compras y ventas se realizan sobre su estado líquido. Repito, mirad un mechero transparente, coño ya.
O coged Google y dejad de quedar en evidencia.
Ya tuve que soportar las impertinencias de los triplevacuñaos convertidos en epidemiólogos en el hilo Covid, ahora todos convertidos en generales, ingenieros y zapadores. Que pesadez.


----------



## Fauna iberica (25 Mar 2022)

Parece que el ataque houthi a los satrapas saudies es mas serio de lo que parece.
Da la impresion que esto esta planificado por alguna mente maquiavelica, o es todo casualidad?.


----------



## otroyomismo (25 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> De todo el conflicto esta imagen fue la que mas me impacto.



ostias, cuando la vi por primera vez me dejo KO. Es de lo mas impactante esa imagen, sobre todo el soldado arrodillado. Cuanto dolor expresa. Entran ganas de llorar


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

*ELON MUSK*

*WORKING IN THE MASTER PLAN 3 *

*COODINADO DO CON IL DONALDO PRESIDENTO *






40,000 FT









3:14 a. m. · 17 mar. 2022·Archillect










Zttps://t.me/QSRdecodes/11514








QSR decodes


SituatıonRoom¹⁷	https://truthsocial.com/@QSRdecodes




t.me




​


----------



## frangelico (25 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Parece que el ataque houthi a los satrapas saudies es mas serio de lo que parece.
> Da la impresion que esto esta planificado por alguna mente maquiavelica, o es todo casualidad?.



Son casualidades sanas que reducen drásticamente la oferta de petróleo. O bien es cierto que se acaba a toda velocidad ,en plan "Séneca cliff" , o alguien que lo controla prefiere menos volumen y mucho más precio.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Mar 2022)

población civil


----------



## .Kaikus (25 Mar 2022)

*Akhmat Sila, la cancion de este verano en Ucrania, chechen rap, Allahu Akbar !!!.    *


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Pues como vosotros, muy rojos pero con gustos de pequeño burgués.

Igualito que esos que decían a la borregada en la URSS ..." Disfruten de los logros del Plan Quinquenal, de las nuevas deportivas nacionales, las Zurulloski" y de estraperlo su familia usaba Adidas, porque las Zurulloski eran unas putas bambas cochambrosas...


----------



## CEMENTITOS (25 Mar 2022)

pgas dijo:


> no, escucha tú, para 50.000 mcm son +- 305 viajes de Q-max, en teoría, porque no hay tantos barcos de esa clase
> 
> _El gas natural (NG) se mide típicamente en términos de su volumen en condiciones de superficie y en unidades de energía térmica. Se mide por peso solo cuando está en estado líquido (LNG).
> 
> ...



Como vas a meter 50.000 millones de m3 en 300 barcos.
Para eso cada barco debería tener una capacidad de 166 millones de m3.
Un barco de 166 millones de m3 !!!!!

(50.000 millones m3 / 300 barcos)
Eso os pasa por hacer caso a Alvin.

Y ya lo dejo, porque es mirar el dedo que señala la luna.
El problema es que el gas importado de EEUU NO CUBRE LA DEMANDA DE EUROPA 
Eso es lo mollar.


----------



## Bartleby (25 Mar 2022)

Biden: cortar el gas ruso perjudicaría a Europa, pero es un precio que estoy dispuesto a pagar


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (25 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Parece que el ataque houthi a los satrapas saudies es mas serio de lo que parece.
> Da la impresion que esto esta planificado por alguna mente maquiavelica, o es todo casualidad?.



Pues los rusos del Telegram ya están sacando conclusiones de esos ataques....

"Cuando vea que las instalaciones de Saudi Aramco arden o que los aeropuertos saudíes son atacados, recuerde que los centros de defensa aérea de dichas instalaciones están construidos en torno a los Patriot SAM"

t.me/boris_rozhin/36504


----------



## NPI (25 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Tres países de la UE se han pronunciado en contra de romper las relaciones comerciales con Rusia.
> 
> Esos países son Alemania, Austria y Hungría.
> 
> t.me/surf_noise1/9370


----------



## JimJones (25 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> *Akhmat Sila, la cancion de este verano en Ucrania, chechen rap, Allahu Akbar !!!.   *



Menudo pepino.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Pues los rusos del Telegram ya están sacando conclusiones de esos ataques....
> 
> "Cuando vea que las instalaciones de Saudi Aramco arden o que los aeropuertos saudíes son atacados, recuerde que los centros de defensa aérea de dichas instalaciones están construidos en torno a los Patriot SAM"
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/36504




Sí, llevado por moros.

No más explicaciones...


----------



## NPI (25 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Biden: cortar el gas ruso perjudicaría a Europa, pero es un precio que estoy dispuesto a pagar


----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Biden: cortar el gas ruso perjudicaría a Europa, pero es un precio que estoy dispuesto a pagar


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Canario...vaaago...maricóooon.


----------



## Lego. (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (25 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Sí, llevado por moros.
> 
> No más explicaciones...



Sí, esos no leen ni el manual de instrucciones.


----------



## Honkler (25 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> *Akhmat Sila, la cancion de este verano en Ucrania, chechen rap, Allahu Akbar !!!.   *



Los chechenos son los gurkas del ejército ruso. Además, se nota que a estos les encanta la guerra, están motivados  . Imagino las caras de los marines americanos cuando se enfrenten a estos tíos


----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

JAJAJAJAJAJA

Si no fuera tan jodido, sería hasta gracioso.

HONK HONK


----------



## Dylan Leary (25 Mar 2022)

Another fruitful day for environmental protection fighters in Donetsk and Luhansk areas

During the day, 9 attacks were repulsed, 170 occupiers were killed, 8 tanks, 17 armored vehicles were destroyed, 3 enemy planes and 3 drones were shot down.

The complete lack of progress in these areas is confirmed by both the General Staff of the Armed Forces and Western intelligence.


----------



## Honkler (25 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Biden: cortar el gas ruso perjudicaría a Europa, pero es un precio que estoy dispuesto a pagar



Seriously?


----------



## ussser (25 Mar 2022)

Escombridos dijo:


> Rusia se ha metido en un berenjenal muy grande, demasiado grande como para ahora quedarse solo con el Donbas y pelillos a la mar. La ruina ya la tiene, no gana nada.
> No me lo creo, en guerra lo primero que pierde es la verdad.



Tu que harías si están amenazandote con un ataque de falsa bandera, la propaganda a todo trapo y la frontera plagada de tropas de la otan?

Desescalar.


----------



## frangelico (25 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


>


----------



## Chichimango (25 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Biden: cortar el gas ruso perjudicaría a Europa, pero es un precio que estoy dispuesto a pagar





Es que te tienes que reír...


----------



## Don Meliton (25 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> No me fío un pelo de los chinos, en cualquier momento dejan tirada a Rusia .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los chinos tienen su propio juego, con una mano apoyan a Rusia, con la otra buscan salidas en caso de sanciones.


----------



## brunstark (25 Mar 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Ya te estamos reportando. Deja de hacer el idiota con el spam o escribiré al dueño del foro. Último aviso



Llegas hoy reportando.....repórtame a mi también gilipollas


----------



## pgas (25 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Como vas a meter 50.000 millones de m3 en 300 barcos.
> Para eso cada barco debería tener una capacidad de 166 millones de m3.
> Un barco de 166 millones de m3 !!!!!
> 
> ...



lo he posteao antes que alvin, eres tú el que anda muy perdido


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Sí, esos no leen ni el manual de instrucciones.




No sé si estás de broma, pero los moros son muy incompetentes.


----------



## clapham5 (25 Mar 2022)

Rusia y Ucrania han llegado a un principio de acuerdo segun ha declarado a The Telegraph una fuente de Abramovich . 
Segun el borrador del Acuerdo de 11 paginas Ucrania acepta la soberania rusa sobre Crimea y reconoce la Independencia de las Republicas separatistas a cambio de que Rusia retire sus tropas y Rusia renuncie a invadirla de nuevo . 
Zelensky ha estado de acuerdo en reformar la Constitucion y convertir a Ucrania en un Estado Federal en el que los Oblasts se convertiran en Republicas con amplia autonomia . Un modelo territorial inspirado en el modelo espanol . 
El ruso sera idioma co-oficial junto con el ucraniano . En transcarpatia sera ademas oficial el hungaro 
Se creara un Fondo de Reconstruccion de 40 mil millones de $ . Ucrania pedira su ingreso en el Movimiento de los NO alineados 
y suprimira su ejercito al estilo de Costa Rica . Los simbolos nazis y sovieticos seran declarados ilegales 
Occidente levantara las sanciones a Rusia y descongelara las reservas . Todos los activos incautados a ciudadanos rusos seran devueltos a sus propietarios . El espacio aereo volvera a abrirse . Rusia volveria al G8 . ucrania entraria en la UE , Rusia no se opondria 
Desbloqueo de puertos ucranianos desde medianoche del 25 Maro como gesto de buena voluntad 
Rucia aceptaria la presencia de cascos azules y ayuda humanitaria en Ucrania . Putin y Zelensky recibirian el Nobel de la Paz 2022 
Y ahi el clapham se desperto


----------



## HUROGÁN (25 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Biden: cortar el gas ruso perjudicaría a Europa, pero es un precio que estoy dispuesto a pagar



Y que ahí me las den todas, le faltó añadir.


----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> No me fío un pelo de los chinos, en cualquier momento dejan tirada a Rusia .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fiarse de los chinos, dice...

Joder como está el patio.    

Sin acritud, ¿eh?


----------



## John Orfidahl (25 Mar 2022)

¿Y si la retirada es porque van a lanzar la bomba nuclear en kiev?


----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

John Orfidahl dijo:


> ¿Y si la retirada es porque van a lanzar la bomba nuclear en kiev?



Joder quitamos las putas ganas de vivir, ¿eh?


----------



## magufone (25 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Pues la verdad es que sí. Mejor pasar de los cibervoluntarios con la ESO. Son criajos, al fin y al cabo.



Solo por la forma que tienen de redactar, ya ves el nivel ESO, y no muy alto.
Pal ignore para que no ensucien el hilo.
Si es que ademas dan mucha vergüenza ajena... Les dices algo, te contestan, TE DAN LA RAZON sin darse cuenta... muy ridiculo todo.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (25 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> No lo veo así, me parece más bien un llamamiento a la intercesión de la Virgen consagrándose a su Inmaculado Corazón. Pero cada uno es dueño de interpretarlo según le dicte su corazón (o su estómago)



Del anti papa negro que oza con su pezuña la casa del señor no me espero menos que una llamada contra el señor y por la bestia


----------



## No al NOM (25 Mar 2022)

Jajajajjajajaja Rusia Win

Ahora sí. Payasos del circo Zelensky jojojojo

*Segun el borrador del Acuerdo de 11 paginas Ucrania acepta la soberania rusa sobre Crimea y reconoce la Independencia de las Republicas separatistas a cambio de que Rusia retire sus tropas y Rusia renuncie a invadirla de nuevo .


*


----------



## Burbujo II (25 Mar 2022)

* PEAK OIL: La Agencia Internacional de la Energía publica 10 medidas URGENTES para reducir el consumo de petróleo *


----------



## Escombridos (25 Mar 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Tu que harías si están amenazandote con un ataque de falsa bandera, la propaganda a todo trapo y la frontera plagada de tropas de la otan?
> 
> Desescalar.



Pues esperar que me ataquen o usar el cerebro para pensar cómo buscar una solución para salir yo ganando y airoso de la situación, y no pensar con el puto culo y liarme a matar personas por qué el culo de mierda que tengo por cerebro no da para más diarreas intelecmierdales.



PDT: USSSER porque has borrado tu mierda de post?


----------



## magufone (25 Mar 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Jajajajjajajaja Rusia Win
> 
> Ahora sí. Payasos del circo Zelensky jojojojo
> 
> *Segun el borrador del Acuerdo de 11 paginas Ucrania acepta la soberania rusa sobre Crimea y reconoce la Independencia de las Republicas separatistas a cambio de que Rusia retire sus tropas y Rusia renuncie a invadirla de nuevo .*



De cuando es?
Aun asi me da que esas republicas separatistas van a tener mas extension que antes


----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> * PEAK OIL: La Agencia Internacional de la Energía publica 10 medidas URGENTES para reducir el consumo de petróleo *



¿Morirnos es una de ellas?


----------



## Honkler (25 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Rusia y Ucrania han llegado a un principio de acuerdo segun ha declarado a The Telegraph una fuente de Abramovich .
> Segun el borrador del Acuerdo de 11 paginas Ucrania acepta la soberania rusa sobre Crimea y reconoce la Independencia de las Republicas separatistas a cambio de que Rusia retire sus tropas y Rusia renuncie a invadirla de nuevo .
> Zelensky ha estado de acuerdo en reformar la Constitucion y convertir a Ucrania en un Estado Federal en el que los Oblasts se convertiran en Republicas con amplia autonomia . Un modelo territorial inspirado en el modelo espanol .
> El ruso sera idioma co-oficial junto con el ucraniano . En transcarpatia sera ademas oficial el hungaro
> ...



Ni de coña firman eso.


----------



## Mitrofán (25 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> El gas natural viaja licuado, se almacena licuado, y por los gasoductos hasta tu casa viaja licuado -a presión-.



gentileza de la empresa zaragozana zerclo energía


----------



## kelden (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¿Morirnos es una de ellas?



Relajate un poco, anda ....


----------



## NPI (25 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Planes ucranianos de antes de la invasión rusa para atacar el Donbass en el presente Marzo.
> 
> 
> 
> De ser autenticos desmonta completamente el discurso otánico.



*Esto es una opinión.
Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.*

El 8 marzo 2022 dando comienzo al exterminio del Donbás.
En verano de 2022 el preparativo de armamento nuclear en la frontera con la Federación de Rusia.
A finales de 2022 el fin.

En (RadioOTAN, PrensaOTAN, TeleOTAN e InternetOTAN) os dirán que yo soy un loco altamente peligroso y que por ese motivo merezco estar encerrado en una institución mental o algo peor, pero siempre desde la perspectiva de la DEMOCRACIA, la LIBERTAD y la PAZ el (llamado "Mundo libre"). 

*Si por un casual está sucediendo, ha sucedido o sucede algo parecido a lo anterior, es pura casualidad, pues el relato anterior es fruto de la mente del autor que tiene mucha imaginación. *


----------



## Otto Albor (25 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Akmat Siba, lo repite el prisionero y el ofical checheno, alguien conoce su significado ???. @Alabama Anon



*Akhmat sila*
Palabra popularizada por el presidente de Chechenia, Ramzan Kadyrov. Akhmad que es su padre. Sila que significa fuerza.


----------



## SanRu (25 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> De cuando es?
> Aun asi me da que esas republicas separatistas van a tener mas extension que antes



Jerson como mínimo. 

Los rusos no van a anexionarse Crimea sin asegurarse el agua, y el agua viene de la región de Jerson. Por eso, las tropas rusas se frenaron justo en la frontera del Oblast de Jerson con el de Nikolaev.

El acceso al agua es imprescindible.


----------



## Bishop (25 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> La ultima empresa que cree estaba dedicada a la depuración tanto biológica como fisicoquímica y tenias que tener amplios conocimientos en mecánica de fluidos aparte de biología, química, física y una ingeniería básica para interpretar planos y comprender estándares.
> 
> Si te jode pues eso jodete o repasa los datos y cálculos si tantos sabes y corrígemelos, o eres experto solo en decir sandeces.
> 
> Hubo un forero que insulto a otro llamándole procariota, mencione que era un insulto digno del Capitán Haddock a ti ni ese insulto te sirve mejor el de "aprendiz de arquea".



¿Arquea? Ese no llega ni a aminoácido...


----------



## la mano negra (25 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Akmat Siba, lo repite el prisionero y el ofical checheno, alguien conoce su significado ???. @Alabama Anon



Al individuo de la derecha lo muestran con el torso desnudo para que se vean claramente los tatuajes de índole filonazi que delatan su ideología. En medio de la guerra , las tropas rusas no pueden saber si los que huyen de los combates en Mariupol son refugiados civiles o militantes nazis que intentan escapar de las consecuencias de sus actos. Es por ello que a los sospechosos de poder ser combatientes de ideología nazi les obligan a mostrar el torso en los puntos de control de los corredores humanitarios, en búsqueda de tatuajes que son muy corrientes entre estos individuos . Luego ya los identificarán con precisión e intentarán conocer sus pasados y andanzas por los territorios del Dombás. Estos dos pájaros puede que hayan cometido barrabasadas que le pondrían los pelos de punta a cualquiera.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

FoJAk @FoJAk3
10h

Mr Pool 3/24/22 9:11 PM est






MR POOL VACUNAS NANO BOTS
No el decode principal creo pero me gusta mas este


NANOBOTS Y NANO TECNOLOGIA INYECTABLE EXPLICADA EN AL FICCION

JAMES BOND

"SMARTBLOOD" EN LA SAGA BOND

​


----------



## NPI (25 Mar 2022)

bangkoriano dijo:


> Esto decían lo ukros
> 
> Soldado ruso atropella con un tanque de guerra a su coronel | Remolacha - Noticias Republica Dominicana



El iluminado este no tenía un mando de PS5 en la mesa.


----------



## Burbujo II (25 Mar 2022)

*OJO (OT):

EL MINISTRO DE SALUD DE ALEMANIA PIDE NUEVAS RESTRICCIONES A LOS GOBERNADORES LOCALES ANTE LA NUEVA OLA DE COVID*









Germany tops 300,000 daily COVID-19 cases


Germany has for the first time recorded more than 300,000 new coronavirus infections in a day as the nation's health minister urges state governments to respond to o...




www.sheppnews.com.au


----------



## lasoziedad (25 Mar 2022)

pgas dijo:


> lo he posteao antes que alvin, eres tú el que anda muy perdido



Al final en que quedamos? es un detalle importante de unos miles de barcos mas o menos.


----------



## Zhukov (25 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> El parte de hoy, incluye información de ayer, y el comunicado oficial ruso tras un mes de combates y otros informes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y una apostilla , un resumen que ha salido horas después del de Cassad por otro autor

Exclusivo de la Crónica militar de RT-Análisis militar _Mikhail Onufrienko,_

1. Mariupol. Lo más importante pasó aquí. Ayer, la oficina del fiscal del distrito de Levoberezhny fue tomada. Hoy en día, los restos rodeados de " Azov "y los grupos dispersos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los guardias fronterizos se dividen en dos. La lucha se está fragmentando cada vez más, acercándose lentamente al mar. Intentos escapar de la ciudad se han vuelto más frecuentes, tanto en grupos separados de personal militar y solo.

2. Ugledar. La situación no ha cambiado significativamente. Las tropas no entran ahí. Los combates tienen lugar en la línea de contacto Novomikhailovka — Konstantinovka. Sin embargo, no puedes ver ningún cambio visible en el mapa. Pero el frente se mueve lentamente hacia Kurakhovo, unos 2 km por día. La supresión de los centros de defensa continúa, y todavía es demasiado pronto para hablar de control total.

3. DPR. En Avdiivka se siguen destruyendo puntos de tiro. Las tropas de la RPD no pasan a la ofensiva, evitando pérdidas innecesarias. Al norte de la ciudad hay combates en Novobakhmutovka. Aquí es importante tener en cuenta que el mando no está interesado en exprimir al enemigo. Debe rendirse o ser destruido.

4. LNR. La lucha continúa cerca de Popasnyaa y directamente en ella. Novoaleksandrovka está ocupado.

5. Kiev. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania informan constantemente de algunos grandes avances, pero de hecho están tratando de contraatacar en las áreas de Irpen y Bucha, tratando así de recuperar al menos parte del territorio dejado anteriormente. No hay éxitos, pero la lucha continúa.

6. En la región de Chernihiv se está llevando a cabo una operación de limpieza. Los residentes de muchas localidades dicen que las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas fueron allí. Se están celebrando negociaciones con las autoridades locales para resolver de manera independiente las cuestiones de organizar una vida pacífica en la que no haya lugar para la resistencia armada. Al mismo tiempo, los grupos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que se encuentran en este territorio están siendo destruidos.

Resumiendo, observaré que en la retaguardia del ejército que avanza, la vida normal finalmente está comenzando a organizarse y se están creando estructuras para garantizar una retaguardia confiable para las unidades del ejército.


----------



## Dylan Leary (25 Mar 2022)

The intensity of the Russian army's offensive has been reduced, but there is information that the enemy is preparing for the offensive. This was stated by Deputy Minister of Defense Anna Malyar on UA Together.


----------



## Alvin Red (25 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> No me fío un pelo de los chinos, en cualquier momento dejan tirada a Rusia .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es humo OTANico.

Lo que dicen los chinos es; "no vamos hacer nada con Rusia que nos perjudique pero lo haremos de todas formas sin que los USA se enteren".


As this Financial Times article on Chinese drone maker DJI illustrates, Beijing (and Chinese companies) will likely calculate the risks and rewards of sanctions adherence, comply when necessary, *and try to find workarounds where possible.*
Juegan a la despistada, dicen una cosa pero hacen lo contrario,

Beijing’s rhetoric may be leading to action. The Chinese ambassador to Russia, Zhāng Hànhuī 张汉晖, reportedly told a dozen business heads to “fill the void” left in the Russian market.









China deepens economic ties with Russia as Western sanctions bite – The China Project


China, the world’s largest oil importer, is laying the groundwork to pipe in Russian crude and other products that the U.S. and Europe are boycotting.




supchina.com





Quizás hayan suspendido estas inversiones porque no les interesa, el monto no es grande y lo publicitan para que USA se calle sin embargo

Russia desperately seeks Chinese economic assistance, including for the Power of Siberia-2 (PoS-2) Russia-to-China natural gas pipeline. Despite the enormous uncertainty surrounding the invasion, *Gazprom signed a design contract for PoS-2 in the war’s first week*.

Un juego de Mah-Jong.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Rusia y Ucrania han llegado a un principio de acuerdo segun ha declarado a The Telegraph una fuente de Abramovich .
> Segun el borrador del Acuerdo de 11 paginas Ucrania acepta la soberania rusa sobre Crimea y reconoce la Independencia de las Republicas separatistas a cambio de que Rusia retire sus tropas y Rusia renuncie a invadirla de nuevo .
> Zelensky ha estado de acuerdo en reformar la Constitucion y convertir a Ucrania en un Estado Federal en el que los Oblasts se convertiran en Republicas con amplia autonomia . Un modelo territorial inspirado en el modelo espanol .
> El ruso sera idioma co-oficial junto con el ucraniano . En transcarpatia sera ademas oficial el hungaro
> ...




Vamos, Ambrosio, vuelva a la habitación. Tómese la medicación, ya sabe lo que pasa con su trastorno.


----------



## NPI (25 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Tarotista y numerólogo comunica que Putin será traicionado por un general y un oligarca.
> 
> Vladislav Gritsay afirma que kuriles volverá a Japón, Karelia a Finlandia....y la guerra acabará el 20 de abril.
> 
> Fuente Ukra: Dnepr.info



Fuente real: Khristian Arestovich desde 2021


----------



## SkullandPhones (25 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> y una apostilla , un resumen que ha salido horas después del de Cassad por otro autor
> 
> Exclusivo de la Crónica militar de RT-Análisis militar _Mikhail Onufrienko,_
> 
> ...



No se puede ser más sumamente retrasado, es que te crees Mariscal de campo? Menudo submormal dando partes de guerra, Zurullo con ojos.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## alexforum (25 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Biden: cortar el gas ruso perjudicaría a Europa, pero es un precio que estoy dispuesto a pagar



Habla de perjudicar a europa y de que es un precio que EL está dispuesto a pagar. Hasta en la manera de hablar nos trata como colonos.


----------



## Archimanguina (25 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Biden: cortar el gas ruso perjudicaría a Europa, pero es un precio que estoy dispuesto a pagar



la cara de la von der mayer esa es un poema.


----------



## ferrys (25 Mar 2022)

Vamos ganando, que se jodan los rusos.


----------



## pgas (25 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Al final en que quedamos? es un detalle importante de unos miles de barcos mas o menos.


----------



## Burbujo II (25 Mar 2022)

*China suspende las exportaciones de combustible a partir del 1 de abril*


----------



## crocodile (25 Mar 2022)

Los otanicos dicen que podrían deponer a Putin los propios servicios secretos rusos .









Los servicios secretos rusos podrían estar planeando deponer a Putin en plena guerra, según 'The Times'


Una especie de golpe de estado contra Vladimir Putin por parte de su círculo más cercano ha parecido siempre imposible, pero ahora quizás no lo sea tanto. Esa posibilidad cobra cada vez más fuerza, a medida que los días pasan, la guerra sigue y las fuerzas rusas se estancan. La opción la ha...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (25 Mar 2022)

Hunter Biden helped secure millions for biotech research Ukraine


Email emails and correspondence obtained by DailyMail.com from Hunter's abandoned laptop show he helped secure millions for Metabiota.




www.dailymail.co.uk




*EXCLUSIVE: Hunter Biden DID help secure millions in funding for US contractor in Ukraine specializing in deadly pathogen research, laptop emails reveal, raising more questions about the disgraced son of then vice president*

*The Russian government held a press conference Thursday claiming that Hunter Biden helped finance a US military 'bioweapons' research program in Ukraine*
*However the allegations were branded a brazen propaganda ploy to justify president Vladimir Putin's invasion of Ukraine and sow discord in the US*
*But emails and correspondence obtained by DailyMail.com from Hunter's abandoned laptop show the claims may well be true*
*The emails show Hunter helped secure millions of dollars of funding for Metabiota, a Department of Defense contractor specializing in research on pandemic-causing diseases*
*He also introduced Metabiota to an allegedly corrupt Ukrainian gas firm, Burisma, for a 'science project' involving high biosecurity level labs in Ukraine *
*The president's son and his colleagues invested $500,000 in Metabiota through their firm Rosemont Seneca Technology Partners *
*They raised several million dollars of funding for the company from investment giants including Goldman Sachs *
By JOSH BOSWELL FOR DAILYMAIL.COM

PUBLISHED: 19:15 GMT, 25 March 2022 | UPDATED: 19:15 GMT, 25 March 2022



Moscow’s claim that Hunter Biden helped finance a US military 'bioweapons' research program in Ukraine is at least partially true, according to new emails obtained exclusively by DailyMail.com.

The commander of the Russian Nuclear, Biological and Chemical Protection Forces, claimed there was a 'scheme of interaction between US government agencies and Ukrainian biological objects' and pointed to the 'financing of such activities by structures close to the current US leadership, in particular the investment fund Rosemont Seneca, which is headed by Hunter Biden.'

Intelligence experts say the Russian military leader's allegations were a brazen propaganda ploy to justify president Vladimir Putin's invasion of Ukraine and sow discord in the US.

But emails from Hunter's abandoned laptop show he helped secure millions of dollars of funding for Metabiota, a Department of Defense contractor specializing in research on pandemic-causing diseases that could be used as bioweapons.

He also introduced Metabiota to an allegedly corrupt Ukrainian gas firm, Burisma, for a 'science project' involving high biosecurity level labs in Ukraine.

And although Metabiota is ostensibly a medical data company, its vice president emailed Hunter in 2014 describing how they could 'assert Ukraine's cultural and economic independence from Russia' – an unusual goal for a biotech firm.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (25 Mar 2022)

The Russian government held a press conference Thursday claiming that Hunter Biden helped finance a US military bioweapons research program in Ukraine. But emails and correspondence obtained by DailyMail.com from Hunter's abandoned laptop show the claims may well be true





+11
View gallery


Metabiota is a Department of Defense contractor specializing in research on pandemic-causing diseases that could be used as bioweapons





+11
View gallery


In April 2014, Metabiota vice president Mary Guttieri wrote a memo to Hunter outlining how they could 'assert Ukraine's cultural and economic independence from Russia'. 'Thanks so much for taking time out of your intense schedule to meet with Kathy [Dimeo, Metabiota executive] and I on Tuesday. We very much enjoyed our discussion,' Guttieri wrote





+11
View gallery


Four days after Guttieri's April 2014 email, Burisma executive Vadym Pozharskyi wrote to Hunter revealing that the then-Vice President's son had pitched a 'science project' involving Burisma and Metabiota in Ukraine. 'Please find few initial points to be discussed for the purposes of analyzing the potential of this as you called, 'Science Ukraine' project,' Pozharskyi wrote





+11
View gallery


Government spending records show the Department of Defense awarded an $18.4million contract to Metabiota between February 2014 and November 2016, with $307,091 earmarked for 'Ukraine research projects'
Emails and defense contract data reviewed by DailyMail.com suggest that Hunter had a prominent role in making sure Metabiota was able to conduct its pathogen research just a few hundred miles from the border with Russia.


----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *China suspende las exportaciones de combustible a partir del 1 de abril*


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (25 Mar 2022)

Burisma adviser Vadym Pozharskyi (pictured). 'As I understand the Metabiota was a subcontract to principal contactor of the DoD B&V [Black & Veatch],' he wrote in an email in 2014

Emails and defense contract data reviewed by DailyMail.com suggest that Hunter had a prominent role in making sure Metabiota was able to conduct its pathogen research just a few hundred miles from the border with Russia. 


The project turned into a national security liability for Ukraine when Russian forces invaded the country last month.

Metabiota has worked in Ukraine for Black & Veatch, a US defense contractor with deep ties to military intelligence agencies, which built secure labs in Ukraine that analyzed killer diseases and bioweapons.

Earlier this month US officials warned congress that 'Russian forces may be seeking to gain control' of these 'biological research facilities', prompting fears that deadly and even engineered pathogens could fall into Russian hands.

Hunter and his colleagues at his investment firm Rosemont Seneca Technology Partners (RSTP) routinely raised millions of dollars for technology companies, hoping the firms would take off and make them all fortunes.

Metabiota was one of those firms. Emails between Hunter and his colleagues excitedly discuss how the company's monitoring of medical data could become an essential tool for governments and companies looking to spot outbreaks of infectious diseases.

The president's son and his colleagues invested $500,000 in Metabiota through their firm Rosemont Seneca Technology Partners.

They raised several million dollars of funding for the company from investment giants including Goldman Sachs.

But emails show Hunter was also particularly involved in Metabiota's operations in Ukraine.

Hunter's pitches to investors claimed that they not only organized funding for the firm, they also helped it 'get new customers' including 'government agencies in case of Metabiota'.

He and his business partner Eric Schwerin even discussed subletting their office space to the firm in April 2014, their emails reveal.

That month, Metabiota vice president Mary Guttieri wrote a memo to Hunter outlining how they could 'assert Ukraine's cultural and economic independence from Russia'.

'Thanks so much for taking time out of your intense schedule to meet with Kathy [Dimeo, Metabiota executive] and I on Tuesday. We very much enjoyed our discussion,' Guttieri wrote.

'As promised, I've prepared the attached memo, which provides an overview of Metabiota, our engagement in Ukraine, and how we can potentially leverage our team, networks, and concepts to assert Ukraine's cultural and economic independence from Russia and continued integration into Western society.'

Former senior CIA officer Sam Faddis, who has reviewed emails on Hunter's laptop, told DailyMail.com that the offer to help assert Ukraine's independence was odd for a biotech executive.

'It raises the question, what is the real purpose of this venture? It's very odd,' he said.






+11
View gallery


Mary Guttieri, Metabiota vice president, is seen at a meeting with U.S. and Ukrainian military





+11
View gallery


Russia's Defense Ministry on Thursday put out a diagram with arrows connecting Biden, Soros and the Democratic Party to Ukrainian biolabs





+11
View gallery


The president's son and his colleagues invested $500,000 in Metabiota through their firm Rosemont Seneca Technology Partners. They raised several million dollars of funding for the company from investment giants including Goldman Sachs





+11
View gallery


Emails between Hunter and his colleagues at Rosemont Seneca excitedly discuss how the company's monitoring of medical data could become an essential tool for governments and companies looking to spot outbreaks of infectious diseases
Guttieri had a leading role in Metabiota's Ukraine operations, meeting with other company executives and US and Ukrainian military officials in October 2016 to discuss 'cooperation in surveillance and prevention of especially dangerous infectious diseases, including zoonotic diseases in Ukraine and neighboring countries' according to a 2016 report by the Science and Technology Center in Ukraine.

At the time, Hunter was serving as a board member of Ukrainian gas firm Burisma, owned by former top government official and allegedly corrupt billionaire Mikolay Zlochevsky.

Four days after Guttieri's April 2014 email, Burisma executive Vadym Pozharskyi wrote to Hunter revealing that the then-Vice President's son had pitched a 'science project' involving Burisma and Metabiota in Ukraine.

'Please find few initial points to be discussed for the purposes of analyzing the potential of this as you called, 'Science Ukraine' project,' Pozharskyi wrote.

'As I understand the Metabiota was a subcontract to principal contactor of the DoD B&V [Black & Veatch].

'What kind of partnership Metabiota is looking for in Ukraine? From potential non-governmental player in Kiev? Rebuilt the ties with respective ministries in Ukraine, and on the basis of that reinstate the financing from the B&V? Or they look for partnership in managing projects in Ukraine, PR with Government institutions here, financing of the projects?'

Faddis told DailyMail.com that the attempt to get Metabiota to form a partnership with Burisma was a perplexing and worrying revelation.

'His father was the Vice President of the United States and in charge of relations with Ukraine. So why was Hunter not only on the board of a suspect Ukrainian gas firm, but also hooked them up with a company working on bioweapons research?' Faddis said.

'It's an obvious Russian propaganda attempt to take advantage of this. But it doesn't change the fact that there does seem to be something that needs to be explored here.

'The DoD position is that there's nothing nefarious here, this is pandemic early warning research. We don't know for sure that's all that was going on.

'But the question still remains: why is Hunter Biden in the middle of all this? Why is the disgraced son of the vice president at the heart of this – the guy with no discernible skills and a cocaine habit.'

Pozharsky said in his email to Hunter that he had encountered such biological research projects before in his former job as a Ukrainian government official, and claimed that B&V worked on 'similar or the same projects' as the proposed contract for Metabiota.

Government spending records show the Department of Defense awarded an $18.4million contract to Metabiota between February 2014 and November 2016, with $307,091 earmarked for 'Ukraine research projects'.

The US Defense Threat Reduction Agency (DTRA) also commissioned B&V to build a Biological Safety Level 3 laboratory in Odessa, Ukraine in 2010, which 'provided enhanced equipment and training to effectively, safely and securely identify especially dangerous pathogens' according to a company press release.

Such labs are used to 'study infectious agents or toxins that may be transmitted through the air and cause potentially lethal infections,' the US Department of Health and Human Services says.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (25 Mar 2022)

B&V was awarded a further five-year $85million contract in 2012.






+11
View gallery


In a May 2014 email, RSTP partner Schwerin suggested: 'there are obviously some real potential synergies between Xiaoying's husband's work at the CDC and what Metabiota does. Something else to think about'





+11
View gallery


In another sign of the deep ties between Metabiota and the Department of Defense, Hunter's RSTP business partner Rob Walker said he would 'have a friend reach out to DoD on the down low', in order to prove the company's bona fides to top prospective investors Goldman Sachs and Morgan Stanley in October 2014
In another sign of the deep ties between Metabiota and the Department of Defense, Hunter's RSTP business partner Rob Walker said he would 'have a friend reach out to DoD on the down low', in order to prove the company's bona fides to top prospective investors Goldman Sachs and Morgan Stanley in October 2014.

RSTP was a subsidiary of Rosemont Capital, an investment company founded by Hunter and former Secretary of State John Kerry's stepson Chris Heinz in 2009.

Metabiota also has close ties to the Wuhan Institute of Virology (WIV), suspected to be the source of the COVID-19 outbreak.

WIV was a hotspot for controversial 'gain of function' research that can create super-strength viruses.

Chinese scientists performed gain of function research on coronaviruses at the WIV, working alongside a US-backed organization EcoHealth Alliance that has since drawn intense scrutiny over its coronavirus research since the COVID-19 pandemic.

Researchers from the Wuhan institute, Metabiota and EcoHealth Alliance published a study together in 2014 on infectious diseases from bats in China, which notes that tests were performed at the WIV.

Shi Zhengli, the WIV Director of the Center for Emerging Infectious Diseases who became dubbed the 'bat lady' for her central role in bat coronavirus research at the lab, was a contributor to the paper.

Metabiota has been an official partner of EcoHealth Alliance since 2014, according to its website.


----------



## Trajanillo (25 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Biden: cortar el gas ruso perjudicaría a Europa, pero es un precio que estoy dispuesto a pagar



Pero que Joputa, somos una puta colonia de los EEUU


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

SUPERMERCADOS


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Mar 2022)

Lo ampliamos un poco e hicimos nuestro mapa de Mariupol más detallado.

▪ Las fuerzas aliadas continúan limpiando sistemáticamente la ciudad. El ritmo de progreso se está desacelerando debido a la necesidad de controlar literalmente todas las entradas de la casa, brindar asistencia a la población civil en los refugios antiaéreos y sótanos, y organizar la evacuación de civiles a áreas relativamente seguras. En el distrito de Primorsky, no hay cambios especiales: la ofensiva se desarrolla desde el lado de Prospekt Mir.

▪ En el distrito de Levoberezhny, aparentemente, primero se decidió limpiar todo el desarrollo urbano, y solo luego asaltar Azovstal con todas sus fuerzas.
Lo ampliamos un poco e hicimos nuestro mapa de Mariupol más detallado.


----------



## Roedr (25 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> y una apostilla , un resumen que ha salido horas después del de Cassad por otro autor
> 
> Exclusivo de la Crónica militar de RT-Análisis militar _Mikhail Onufrienko,_
> 
> ...



Lo que más anonadado me deja es lo de Polonia, según lo que describes es posible que entren en el Oeste. Como no sea con una acuerdo con Rusia esto puede escalar a la locura.


----------



## Alvin Red (25 Mar 2022)

pgas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1000062



Más o menos los cálculos coinciden, el lo ha calculado sobre total de gas producido en Rusia y yo sobre los 50.000 M de m^3 cúbicos consumidos por Alemania.

El calculo o el link que cita pgas es técnico y correcto, el mío es más paco ya que simplemente me he basado en las densidades de gas licuado y sin licuar y la cifra de 50.000 M necesarios de gas para Alemania y la capacidad de 266.000 m^3 que es la capacidad máxima que tienen los barcos de GNL.

*La conclusión es la misma, es inviable.*


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## Epicii (25 Mar 2022)

Oficiales rusos han comenzado a recibir ampollas de atropina, que se utiliza como antidoto para el envenenamiento quimico


----------



## Roedr (25 Mar 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> la cara de la von der mayer esa es un poema.



'That's the price _I am_ willing to pay' hahaha


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## ReligiOff (25 Mar 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Jajajajjajajaja Rusia Win
> 
> Ahora sí. Payasos del circo Zelensky jojojojo
> 
> *Segun el borrador del Acuerdo de 11 paginas Ucrania acepta la soberania rusa sobre Crimea y reconoce la Independencia de las Republicas separatistas a cambio de que Rusia retire sus tropas y Rusia renuncie a invadirla de nuevo .*



Acuerdazo. Un reconocimiento legal a lo que era un dominio de facto. Solo a costa de ser un paria internacional, dejarse miles de bajas y hacer un ridículo militar sin parangón.


----------



## No al NOM (25 Mar 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Oficiales rusos han comenzado a recibir ampollas de atropina, que se utiliza como antidoto para el envenenamiento quimico



Ya va la OTAN a rociar civiles con Químicos, terrible lo de estos psicópatas


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Mar 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> B&V was awarded a further five-year $85million contract in 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me encanta Ecohealth y nuestro amigo Peter


----------



## Many Manazas (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

*50 CENT
ORANGE MOOD*









​


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Mar 2022)

Alertas aéreas en Odessa


----------



## Dr.Nick (25 Mar 2022)

Circulan videos de tanques serbios de camino a la frontera de Kosovo

❌❗ — Footage shared by local media and local observers, show Serbian Armed Forces columns moving towards the de facto border with Self-Proclaimed 'Republic of Kosovo' as tensions around the Ethnic Serbian enclave in Northern Kosovo, the Kosovska Mitrovica, continues to escalate.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Más o menos los cálculos coinciden, el lo ha calculado sobre total de gas producido en Rusia y yo sobre los 50.000 M de m^3 cúbicos consumidos por Alemania.
> 
> El calculo o el link que cita pgas es técnico y correcto, el mío es más paco ya que simplemente me he basado en las densidades de gas licuado y sin licuar y la cifra de 50.000 M necesarios de gas para Alemania y la capacidad de 266.000 m^3 que es la capacidad máxima que tienen los barcos de GNL.
> 
> *La conclusión es la misma, es inviable.*



Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja


Acojonante el grado de pretenciosidad, también anda mi amigo PAJAS metido en los cálculos hinjenieriles?


Jajaja, qué joyas se ha perdido la NASA, o mejor la SANA, como la peli aquélla.


Y qué, a cómo sale el metro cúbico de gas?

Jojojo qué nivelazo, en una mano los riskettos y en otra la calculadora Tasio, haciendo números (que como buenos rojazos hijos de puta sabemos que nunca saldrían) a ver si es viable no depender de Rusia...

El mundo pendiente de dos ninis, uno en Palencia y el otro en Murcia, ajajajajajaj qué rebueno, por Dios.

PD recuerdos al pagas ,aka Iván Drago, dile que me cago en su reputisima madre una vez más.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Mar 2022)

​


50 cent oranges trump archi what is coming


----------



## Roedr (25 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


>



Añádale los fuegos artificiales de hoy en las refinerías de Arabia Saudita.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

ReligiOff dijo:


> Acuerdazo. Un reconocimiento legal a lo que era un dominio de facto. Solo a costa de ser un paria internacional, dejarse miles de bajas y hacer un ridículo militar sin parangón.




Las dos provincias más caras de la Historia.


----------



## Zappa (25 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Añádale los fuegos artificiales de hoy en las refinerías de Arabia Saudita.



Y el ICBM del amado líder.


----------



## Roedr (25 Mar 2022)

Dr.Nick dijo:


> Circulan videos de tanques serbios de camino a la frontera de Kosovo
> 
> ❌❗ — Footage shared by local media and local observers, show Serbian Armed Forces columns moving towards the de facto border with Self-Proclaimed 'Republic of Kosovo' as tensions around the Ethnic Serbian enclave in Northern Kosovo, the Kosovska Mitrovica, continues to escalate.



Esta es otra.... ya sólo falta que nos ataque Marruecos.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Deja a Biden, estamos con la sodomizacion de Rusia, vamos por partes.


----------



## Trajanillo (25 Mar 2022)

Pues nos está quedando una peli sobre el apocalipsis bastante apañada….


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Mar 2022)

El ejército ruso derribó 7 vehículos aéreos no tripulados militares ucranianos en la región de Chernihiv, cerca de la frontera con Rusia.
En la región de Chernihiv, los sistemas de defensa aérea Pantsir y Tor derribaron en pocas horas 7 UAV de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cuando intentaban acercarse a la frontera rusa.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Esta es otra.... ya sólo falta que nos ataque Marruecos.



Que os gusta un Octubre en cualquier época del año...


----------



## magufone (25 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los otanicos dicen que podrían deponer a Putin los propios servicios secretos rusos .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tan secretos no parece que son...


----------



## Roedr (25 Mar 2022)

No os agobies. La lección de la guerra ucra es que para una guerra de verdad hacen falta muchos misiles porque todos los que se lanzan son insuficientes.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Roedr (25 Mar 2022)

Es increíble a que cotas de ridículo y alienación es capaz de llegar el ser humano.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## pemebe (25 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Que coño haces calculando Kilos.
> Si un barco transporta 266.000m3 entonces para 50.000 millones de m3 necesitas
> 50.000.000.000 / 266.000 = 187.000 barcos, que es lo que puso el forero.



Estaba mal mi calculo (son de GNL y no de GN), hay que dividir el numero entre 600 y daria unos 300 barcos (que no exiten de ese tamaño. Gracias a todos los que me han corregido.

Pero lo que es verdad es que:

1.- EEUU no tiene capacidad de generar 50 bcm adicionales de gas natural (Exporta actualmente 90 bcm e importa 85 bcm)
2.- Aunque lo tuviera no hay barcos suficientes para dedicarlos a eso.
3.- Aunque los hubiera aun faltarian entre 100 y 130 bcm que proporciona Rusia por cubrir.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## ppacogonzalezz (25 Mar 2022)

Como empieza







Como acaba


----------



## Caracalla (25 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Más o menos los cálculos coinciden, el lo ha calculado sobre total de gas producido en Rusia y yo sobre los 50.000 M de m^3 cúbicos consumidos por Alemania.
> 
> El calculo o el link que cita pgas es técnico y correcto, el mío es más paco ya que simplemente me he basado en las densidades de gas licuado y sin licuar y la cifra de 50.000 M necesarios de gas para Alemania y la capacidad de 266.000 m^3 que es la capacidad máxima que tienen los barcos de GNL.
> 
> *La conclusión es la misma, es inviable.*



Alemania necesita 100 M de cara a los próximos años, no 50M.

50M es lo que transporta NorthStream 1 pero Alemania también se nutre de parte del gas transportado por las tuberías de Ucrania.

NS1+NS2 son 100M porqué es aprox lo que va a necesitar Alemania en un futuro próximo.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Se parecen, Putin y el Goldo.

Lo único que tienen es amenazar con el botón.

Pero ambos paladean los placeres occidentales con fruición y serían incapaces de apretarlo.

Una cosa es el manual del buen estalinista y otra el Dom Perignom...


----------



## Gotthard (25 Mar 2022)

He estado echando un vistazo a la prensa y parece ser que las tropas Ucranianas han sobrepasado los urales y se dirigen a ocupar Novosibirsk. 

Y debe ser verdad eso que decia Goebbels que una mentira repetida suficientes veces es verdad.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Mar 2022)

YouTube e Instagram bloquearon la cuenta del regimiento Azov


----------



## quinciri (25 Mar 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Habla de perjudicar a europa y de que es un precio que EL está dispuesto a pagar. Hasta en la manera de hablar nos trata como colonos.



Con esta y algunas más. o directamente chochea , o , haciendo como que chochea, en realidad se cachondea.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Como empieza
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Trotsky?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## SanRu (25 Mar 2022)

ReligiOff dijo:


> Acuerdazo. Un reconocimiento legal a lo que era un dominio de facto. Solo a costa de ser un paria internacional, dejarse miles de bajas y hacer un ridículo militar sin parangón.



hablas de Zelesnki ¿no?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Estaba mal mi calculo (son de GNL y no de GN), hay que dividir el numero entre 600 y daria unos 300 barcos (que no exiten de ese tamaño. Gracias a todos los que me han corregido.
> 
> Pero lo que es verdad es que:
> 
> ...




. jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja

entonces, qué le decimos al Mundo?


Putos tarados...


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> hablas de Zelesnki ¿no?



Jajajaja


Te vas a cagar.

Tú y tu Rusia.

De por vida.


Pringao.


----------



## ReligiOff (25 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> hablas de Zelesnki ¿no?



No, del que va a perder la guerra por creerse que tenía un ejército capaz y pasarse de frenada.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## rober713 (25 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Akmat Siba, lo repite el prisionero y el ofical checheno, alguien conoce su significado ???. @Alabama Anon



Hace referencia a Kadyrov, su nombre es Akhmad, se podria entender algo asi como Fuerza Akhmad, Forza Akhmad .... vamos que Kadyrov es un tio cojonudo....en este enlace podeis encontrar mas informacion
Рамзан Кадыров разъяснил значение лозунга «Ахмат – Сила» | Информационное агентство "Грозный-Информ"/


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Son moros, asumes que están allí, que saben usarlos, etc...mucho asumes.

Y hay cosas mejores, los juden las tienen.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

ReligiOff dijo:


> No, del que va a perder la guerra por creerse que tenía un ejército capaz y pasarse de frenada.





Premio al caballero!


----------



## No al NOM (25 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> YouTube e Instagram bloquearon la cuenta del regimiento Azov



Esque están muertos sólo que no les han avisado


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Roedr (25 Mar 2022)

Sé que es otra guerra, pero por economizar. Buenos pepinazos de los yemeníes


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (25 Mar 2022)

Rusia usará armas químicas y el ejercito de la OTAN vaporizará todas las fuerzas armadas en Ucrania, ese es el resumen de lo que va a ocurrir en la proxima semana.

Tras el ataque quimico, China condenará a Rusia, viendo que la guerra esta perdida y que no tienen aliados el SVR de la mano de Сергей Нарышкин neutralizará a Putin y ocupara el mando pidiendo la paz incondicional


----------



## No al NOM (25 Mar 2022)

Azov vivió violando y matando bebés, y tuvo su castigo. Los que aún no lo tienen son los políticos que los han financiado


----------



## Roedr (25 Mar 2022)

jeje


----------



## Seronoser (25 Mar 2022)

ReligiOff dijo:


> Acuerdazo. Un reconocimiento legal a lo que era un dominio de facto. Solo a costa de ser un paria internacional, dejarse miles de bajas y hacer un ridículo militar sin parangón.



11 mensajes en 9 años.
Qué honor haber leido un 10% de tus aportaciones al foro en una década   

A ver subnormal, que no hay ningún acuerdo, que te las cuelan dobladas.


----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>





Pero esos suministros son NWO!

Según lo consumáis, os amariconaréis!

Firmado: Putin.


----------



## Roedr (25 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Rusia usará armas químicas y el ejercito de la OTAN vaporizará todas las fuerzas armadas en Ucrania, ese es el resumen de lo que va a ocurrir en la proxima semana



¿y para qué van a usar armas químicas si pueden usar nucleares?. No entiendo bien la amenaza química de Rusia.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Mar 2022)

Yo no entiendo todo este despliegue en misiles intercontinentales y defensas antimisiles . Es todo absurdo. 

en Los millones de contenedores que ha enviado China durante estos años a Estados Unidos, podrían camuflar un artefacto nuclear dentro de una " lavadora o una nevera " y enchufarlos a internet en pisos estratégicamente alquilados en Manhattan o Washington donde serían activados en caso de guerra . el sólo hecho de amenazar a otro país con la existencia de esas bombas ocultas sería más eficaz que una exhibición de fuerza con cohetes que cuestan una pasta.

Si se me ha ocurrido a mi , seguro que a los chinos también se le ha ocurrido , que son más listos .


----------



## Honkler (25 Mar 2022)

Dr.Nick dijo:


> Circulan videos de tanques serbios de camino a la frontera de Kosovo
> 
> ❌❗ — Footage shared by local media and local observers, show Serbian Armed Forces columns moving towards the de facto border with Self-Proclaimed 'Republic of Kosovo' as tensions around the Ethnic Serbian enclave in Northern Kosovo, the Kosovska Mitrovica, continues to escalate.



Ojalá entraran a fuego en esa zona de serbia


----------



## frangelico (25 Mar 2022)

Porque además esos son misiles iraníes bastante antiguos, si eso no se puede parar...


----------



## amcxxl (25 Mar 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Hace referencia a Kadyrov, su nombre es Akhmad, se podria entender algo asi como Fuerza Akhmad, Forza Akhmad .... vamos que Kadyrov es un tio cojonudo....en este enlace podeis encontrar mas informacion
> Рамзан Кадыров разъяснил значение лозунга «Ахмат – Сила» | Информационное агентство "Грозный-Информ"/



su nombre es Ramzam, *Ramzan Akhmatovich Kadyrov* 

Akhmat era el padre


----------



## Gotthard (25 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Vamos ganando, que se jodan los rusos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1000061



Eso de tirar el pan cuando se pone duro se ha acabado.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (25 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿y para qué van a usar armas químicas si pueden usar nucleares?. No entiendo bien la amenaza química de Rusia.



Es el paso previo al Armaggedon, Rusia no puede usar armas nucleares, ni siquiera tacticas sin una respuesta dura de Occidente (nuclear), las quimicas es la manera de evaluar la reacción de occidente, que pasa por entrar en la guerra.

Esto ya lo hizo contra Siria con Obama y le salió bien, esta vez, pinta que no


----------



## delhierro (25 Mar 2022)

ReligiOff dijo:


> No, del que va a perder la guerra por creerse que tenía un ejército capaz y pasarse de frenada.



La de las redes ....la de verdad no creo que la pierda.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (25 Mar 2022)

OT
puede que haya mandanga otra vez


----------



## No al NOM (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## frangelico (25 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> OT
> puede que haya mandanga otra vez



A ver si rompen el tren español por el que tan buenas comisiones cobraron Don Emeritone y Zorrina. Así hay que reconstruirlo y caen más comisiones.


----------



## Honkler (25 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Yo no entiendo todo este despliegue en misiles intercontinentales y defensas antimisiles . Es todo absurdo.
> 
> en Los millones de contenedores que ha enviado China durante estos años a Estados Unidos, podrían camuflar un artefacto nuclear dentro de una " lavadora o una nevera " y enchufarlos a internet en pisos estratégicamente alquilados en Manhattan o Washington donde serían activados en caso de guerra . el sólo hecho de amenazar a otro país con la existencia de esas bombas ocultas sería más eficaz que una exhibición de fuerza con cohetes que cuestan una pasta.
> 
> Si se me ha ocurrido a mi , seguro que a los chinos también se le ha ocurrido , que son más listos .



“El Cuarto Protocolo”, mejor el libro


----------



## Lma0Zedong (25 Mar 2022)

Estoy preocupado por estos 2, ¿alguno sabe algo de ellos?


----------



## Roedr (25 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Es el paso previo al Armaggedon, Rusia no puede usar armas nucleares, ni siquiera tacticas sin una respuesta dura de Occidente (nuclear), las quimicas es la manera de evaluar la reacción de occidente, que pasa por entrar en la guerra.
> 
> Esto ya lo hizo contra Siria con Obama y le salió bien, esta vez, pinta que no



Puede usarlas perfectamente en el oeste de Ucrania si que el pentágono decida que es el momento de abandonar este mundo. 

De hecho, es uno de los mayores riesgos de una derrota rusa, que termine nukeando el oeste de ucrania para que de paso se traguen lo vientos radiactivos alemanes y polacos. La verdad, tal como se está yendo de madre la cosa, cada vez lo veo más probable.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (25 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Estoy preocupado por estos 2, ¿alguno sabe algo de ellos?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1000121



El de la derecha fue sido suicidado esto... un ataque al corazon


----------



## Roedr (25 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Estoy preocupado por estos 2, ¿alguno sabe algo de ellos?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1000121



Están discutiendo si el último símbolo de la clave es un punto o una coma.


----------



## Burbujístico (25 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *OJO (OT):
> 
> EL MINISTRO DE SALUD DE ALEMANIA PIDE NUEVAS RESTRICCIONES A LOS GOBERNADORES LOCALES ANTE LA NUEVA OLA DE COVID*
> 
> ...



Un confinamiento viene bien para bajar la demanda de energía. Si es al estilo marzo 2020 ideal para ello.

Enviat des del meu POCOPHONE F1 usant Tapatalk


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (25 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Puede usarlas perfectamente en el oeste de Ucrania si que el pentágono decida que es el momento de abandonar este mundo.
> 
> De hecho, es uno de los mayores riesgos de una derrota rusa, que termine nukeando el oeste de ucrania para que de paso se traguen lo vientos radiactivos alemanes y polacos. La verdad, tal como se está yendo de madre la cosa, cada vez lo veo más probable.



Cualquier ataque nuclear sea de quien sea, será respondido en consecuencia con ataque nuclear sobre el atacante, y eso es un hecho. El único ataque nuclear que no fue respondido fue el de USA contra el Japon porque tenia el monopolio


----------



## delhierro (25 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> YouTube e Instagram bloquearon la cuenta del regimiento Azov



Quizas es que han dejado de emitir desde Mariupol.



ReligiOff dijo:


> Acuerdazo. Un reconocimiento legal a lo que era un dominio de facto. Solo a costa de ser un paria internacional, dejarse miles de bajas y hacer un ridículo militar sin parangón.



¿ donde esta ese ridiculo ? Ucrania no es un pais del tercer mundo, y lo han atacado con 100.000 - 120.000 soldados. No han asaltado la capital y las ciudades que es donde se ha refugiado lo que queda del ejercito ucraniano. Hasta ahí el tema de momento.

Putin, nunca dijo que haria nada más que evitar el ataque a las republicsa, y ayudaralas a llegar a los limites que tenian en la URSS que coinciden con los que votaron los referendum de independencia.

La OTAN no a movido un pie, y ahora se pretende vender que los objetivos iniciales si los alcanza es una derrota.


----------



## podemita medio (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## NPI (25 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> ¿Quién es el cretino que está al mando de la oficina de propaganda OTAN?



El juego creo que era Arma 3


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## pemebe (25 Mar 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Alemania necesita 100 M de cara a los próximos años, no 50M.
> 
> 50M es lo que transporta NorthStream 1 pero Alemania también se nutre de parte del gas transportado por las tuberías de Ucrania.
> 
> NS1+NS2 son 100M porqué es aprox lo que va a necesitar Alemania en un futuro próximo.



2019: ALemania consumo 93,36.
Alemania produce: 7,9

En 2019 necesitó 85,46


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Mar 2022)

jajaja, estos contenedores sí que son verdaderos caballos de Troya.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (25 Mar 2022)

Putin va a ser asesinado, es cuestión de tiempo, por sus propios hombres, lo mismo que Beria


----------



## Roedr (25 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Cualquier ataque nuclear sea de quien sea, será respondido en consecuencia con ataque nuclear sobre el atacante, y eso es un hecho. El único ataque nuclear que no fue respondido fue el de USA contra el Japon porque tenia el monopolio



que no... el mundo no funciona así. Si US hubiera decidido acabar con la guerra en Afghanistan con varios nukes, pues se los hubieran comido los talibanes y nadie les habría respondido.


----------



## azazel_iii (25 Mar 2022)

Katakroker dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 999758



Con amigos como éstos quién quiere enemigos.

Quid pro quo? Busca y encuentra...


----------



## Icibatreuh (25 Mar 2022)

Hace tiempo que no me pasaba por aquí.

Es verdad que han comenzado las purgas? Cómo los ejecutan, con la gota Malaya pero con Doritos?





__





Empiezan las purgas entre los foreros pro rusos del foro por la derrota rusa en Ucrania


Muchos acusan a traidores y 5 columna pro occidental a foreros pro rusos que admiten que la ofensiva de Putin fracasado ante Ucrania. Empieza la guerra entre los foreros pro rusia. Coger palomitas En el hilo de Ucrania ya hay una batalla campal entre ellos. Muchos pro rusos están...




www.burbuja.info





"
Muchos acusan a traidores y 5 columna pro occidental a foreros pro rusos que admiten que la ofensiva de Putin fracasado ante Ucrania.

Empieza la guerra entre los foreros pro rusia. Coger palomitas

En el hilo de Ucrania ya hay una batalla campal entre ellos."


----------



## bigmaller (25 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Estos hijos de puta tienen ordenes de arruinarnos, agenda 2030 en vena, no tener nada y ser feliz. Todas esas medidas llevan al desastre.





ReligiOff dijo:


> No, del que va a perder la guerra por creerse que tenía un ejército capaz y pasarse de frenada.



Y que es perder la guerra? 


Que antonia3 mañana diga que pierdes la guerra? 

Si kharkov y ls LPR Y DPR se queda en manos ukranianas sin una autonomía si pierde la guerra.

Si no. La ganan. 
. Cuales son losnlogros que no se deben dar para que rudia pirda la guerra?

Conquistar toda ukrania? Lo que dice antonia3?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Roedr (25 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Putin va a ser asesinado, es cuestión de tiempo, por sus propios hombres, lo mismo que Beria



y eso es bueno, o malo?. Yo aún me acuerdo del 'alivio' de Occidente cuando Putin se hizo con el poder en Rusia. Estabilizó el país. A saber quién sustituye a Putin, a lo mejor es partidario de que no se oxiden los nukes.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (25 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> que no... el mundo no funciona así. Si US hubiera decidido acabar con la guerra en Afghanistan con varios nukes, pues se los hubieran comido los talibanes y nadie les habría respondido.



Llevamos multiples conflictos, en todos ellos se han usado todo tipo de armas, incluidas quimicas y bacteriologicas, pero nunca, armas nucleares, preguntate la razon


----------



## Burbujo II (25 Mar 2022)

*EL MUNDO: La UE acepta "un trato especial" para que España y Portugal limiten los precios de la energía*


----------



## Nico (25 Mar 2022)

Grande Prócer !!, cada vez está más actoral. Seguro que ha subido unas fotos guapísimas al Instagram !!

Es un personaje. Sin duda. Pero cada vez da más para su público. Este vídeo está inmortal.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (25 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> y eso es bueno, o malo?. Yo aún me acuerdo del 'alivio' de Occidente cuando Putin se hizo con el poder en Rusia. Estabilizó el país. A saber quién sustituye a Putin, a lo mejor es partidario de que no se oxiden los nukes.



El que sustituya a Putin va a tener un duro trabajo reorganizando la Federación a nivel interno y externo. Alguien facil de sobornar por otro lado desde Occidente


----------



## Lma0Zedong (25 Mar 2022)

Huh?


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (25 Mar 2022)

Quien te dice que en Langley no lo tienen estudiado? Todos los movimientos de la OTAN son precisamente para eso


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Mar 2022)

Este subnormal está vendiendo esto como un contraataque ucraniano, cuando me doy cuenta gracias a su mierda de mapa, de que los rusos están llegando a Krivoi Rog. Yo al menos no los había visto tan cerca hasta ahora, puedo haber estado en la Luna...

Pero el mapa me toca los huevos por otra cuestión más que no había visto nunca hasta esta guerra y que veo en casi todos los mapas de fuentes otan o ucranianas.







A ver si me explico, ¿en las zonas con interrogación hay fuerzas ucranianas?; ¿no se supone que controlando carreteras y poblaciones, se puede decir que se controla esa zona?. Vale, alguien me puede decir que sí, pero los ucranianos pueden llegar a meter fuerzas por ahí, que no hay ningún ruso. Pero el caso es que NO LAS HAY, y ahí NO HAY NADIE que se sepa. Esto es una manipulación que se tragan todos los otanistas, desde el momento en el que controlan las carreteras y las poblaciones yo considero que lo demás está bajo control. ¿Que opinaís?.


----------



## frangelico (25 Mar 2022)

Dr.Nick dijo:


> Circulan videos de tanques serbios de camino a la frontera de Kosovo
> 
> ❌❗ — Footage shared by local media and local observers, show Serbian Armed Forces columns moving towards the de facto border with Self-Proclaimed 'Republic of Kosovo' as tensions around the Ethnic Serbian enclave in Northern Kosovo, the Kosovska Mitrovica, continues to escalate.



Pero en Kosovo hay militares americanos.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (25 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Huh?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1000131
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1000132



Y eso con un 20% de intereses por comprar rublos. Eso no es sostenible y cuando se quiten esas ayudas estatales que se quitaran, adios adios


----------



## Teuro (25 Mar 2022)

Escombridos dijo:


> Rusia se ha metido en un berenjenal muy grande, demasiado grande como para ahora quedarse solo con el Donbas y pelillos a la mar. La ruina ya la tiene, no gana nada.
> No me lo creo, en guerra lo primero que pierde es la verdad.



Se embarcaron en una guerra de pegar tiros e invadir países y se encuentran en medio de una guerra económica, y claro, aquí no valen las nukes ni los misiles hipersónicos en los que tanto han invertido. Aunque también tienen "armas", que tampoco son pocas.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (25 Mar 2022)

Putin ha cometido el mismo error que Napoleon III contra Bismark, jugar las jugadas que el enemigo esperaba que moviese. Previsible.
Y muchos otros, como no conocer el estado y capacidades de su ejercito.


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Nico (25 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Rusia usará armas químicas y el ejercito de la OTAN vaporizará todas las fuerzas armadas en Ucrania, ese es el resumen de lo que va a ocurrir en la proxima semana.
> 
> Tras el ataque quimico, China condenará a Rusia, viendo que la guerra esta perdida y que no tienen aliados el SVR de la mano de Сергей Нарышкин neutralizará a Putin y ocupara el mando pidiendo la paz incondicional




Y ahí fue donde te despertaste al grito de "_Nene !!, baja que ya está el chocolate con las campurrianas_". Terminaste de desayunar y viniste al foro a contarnos tu batallita.


----------



## kelden (25 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Putin va a ser asesinado, es cuestión de tiempo, por sus propios hombres, lo mismo que Beria



Veo más probable un golpe de estado en USA para librarse del tio que los está llevando a la puta ruina.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (25 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Y ahí fue donde te despertaste al grito de "_Nene !!, baja que ya está el chocolate con las campurrianas_". Terminaste de desayunar y viniste al foro a contarnos tu batallita.



Ya me lo diras


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (25 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Veo más probable un golpe de estado en USA para librarse del tio que los está llevando a la puta ruina.



Biden esta puesto ahi por el deep state, así que olvidate, en realidad Biden como tal pinta poco, podian poner un muñeco que las decisiones serian als mismas


----------



## Tierra Azul (25 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Hace tiempo que no me pasaba por aquí.
> 
> Es verdad que han comenzado las purgas? Cómo los ejecutan, con la gota Malaya pero con Doritos?
> 
> ...



es una paja mental tuya no? tomate captagon anda, para los nanzidoritos como tu


----------



## Teuro (25 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Alemania a negociado con Qatar el gas, No tienen barcos para transportarlo.
> Lo único que se me ocurre que alquilaran el uso de gasoductos Rusos para su transporte, formalmente cumplirían el boicot a Rusia.



Bueno, los barcos de transporte se alquilen, ese no es el problema. El problema lo tienen en regasificarlo, que en este caso el que tiene las intalaciones para hacerlo es España, pero pena que no hay gaseoducto para Francia y Alemania, que parece ser que no se ha hecho porque Francia quería que lo pagara España y que fuera de titularidad francesa. Bueno, siempre pueden bajar a España y llevarse el gas regasificado en, nose, ¿bolsas de basura?.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (25 Mar 2022)

Correcto.

Sería deseable que Israel variara su postura.


Los americanos sí disponen de ellas, no así otros.


----------



## Caracalla (26 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> 2019: ALemania consumo 93,36.
> Alemania produce: 7,9
> 
> En 2019 necesitó 85,46



Correcto. La cosa es que estaba previsto cerrar nucleares en 2022 y 2023 junto con el cierre de plantas de carbón.

En caso de realizar esos pasos, para 2023-2024 la cifra se iba a elevar a 100M o más.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (26 Mar 2022)

Biden pinta 0


----------



## crocodile (26 Mar 2022)

Según TVE 24h. Rusia está perdiendo y Putin solo quiere ya conservar Donbas para venderlo a su pueblo como un éxito.
En fin, TV OTAN


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (26 Mar 2022)

_El acuerdo comercial financiero entre India y Rusia entre rupias y rublos podría estar listo en una semana 

_


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Señor X (26 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Este subnormal está vendiendo esto como un contraataque ucraniano, cuando me doy cuenta gracias a su mierda de mapa, de que los rusos están llegando a Krivoi Rog. Yo al menos no los había visto tan cerca hasta ahora, puedo haber estado en la Luna...



La retórica va por fases, para no saturar. Por ejemplo, durante unos días, estaban emboscando a 100 columnas rusas y destruyéndolas todas. Muchas noticias, muchas fotos. Otro día, derribaron 10 aviones. Lo mismo, muchas noticias, muchas fotos, muchos videos, pilotos capturados. Todo el mismo día. Otro día eran los oficiales muertos. 10 oficiales con ropa de gala. Te sacaban oficiales a cada hora. Y ahora la retórica son los contraataques. Muchos contraataques. Mañana o pasado, será otra cosa. Veremos con qué nos sorprenden. Puede que sean armas prohibidas usadas por los rusos o a saber qué. En definitiva, necesitan que una idea cale, por lo tanto machacan con eso, pero no durante mucho tiempo, porque pierde efecto. No puedes estar diciendo que estás matando todos los dias generales o coroneles. O todos los dias haciendo contraataques. Por simple lógica.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Bueno, los barcos de transporte se alquilen, ese no es el problema. El problema lo tienen en regasificarlo, que en este caso el que tiene las intalaciones para hacerlo es España, pero pena que no hay gaseoducto para Francia y Alemania, que parece ser que no se ha hecho porque Francia quería que lo pagara España y que fuera de titularidad francesa. Bueno, siempre pueden bajar a España y llevarse el gas regasificado en, nose, ¿bolsas de basura?.



Menos mal que os tenemos a vosotros.

Gracias.


----------



## kelden (26 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Biden esta puesto ahi por el deep state, así que olvidate, en realidad Biden como tal pinta poco, podian poner un muñeco que las decisiones serian als mismas



Todo lo que hay en Washigton es meningitis, crónica. Con este asunto se están llevando una hostia del 12. En vez de aislar a Rusia lo que están consiguiendo es que el resto del mundo les aisle a ellos y a los 27 cachorrillos ... Esto ya es obvio para todo el generalato yanki y los cargos secundarios en burocracia varia e inteligencia. Es una situación efectivamente muy inestable. Para Washington.

“Hemos convertido los depósitos en euros y dólares en un factor de riesgo”, dice Wolfgang Münchau un conocido analista alemán de derechas y estrella del _Financial Times_. “Confiscando los fondos de Afganistán, Venezuela, Irán y ahora Rusia, politizando el mecanismo de pagos y transferencias del Swift, la influencia global de Estados Unidos disminuye”, dice el ex embajador americano Chas Freeman.

La confiscación de las reservas rusas, “animará a rusos, chinos, BRIC´s, etc. a buscar otras monedas y mecanismos más seguros”, augura Münchau, pero en realidad esto no es un horizonte sino un proceso ya en marcha. Desde que hace ocho años se impusieron sanciones a Rusia por la anexión de Crimea, la participación del dólar en el conjunto de los pagos internacionales ha disminuido 13,5 puntos: pasó del 60,2% en 2014 al 46,7% en 2020. “El dólar se ha convertido en una moneda tóxica”, dice de nuevo el ex embajador americano Chas Freeman.


----------



## Discordante (26 Mar 2022)

Dr.Nick dijo:


> Circulan videos de tanques serbios de camino a la frontera de Kosovo
> 
> ❌❗ — Footage shared by local media and local observers, show Serbian Armed Forces columns moving towards the de facto border with Self-Proclaimed 'Republic of Kosovo' as tensions around the Ethnic Serbian enclave in Northern Kosovo, the Kosovska Mitrovica, continues to escalate.



Lo dudo. La OTAN tiene ahora mismo unas ganas locas de soltar de todo sobre alguien. Con Rusia se estan conteniendo a muerte ( y veremos si aguantan) porque saben que acaba todo en nukes pero como Serbia mueva un pie fuera del tiesto vuelve a la edad de piedra en 1 mes.


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

*EEUU sancionará a las empresas rusas que proporcionan tecnología al ejército de Moscú.*
El gobierno de Biden está preparando *sanciones contra las empresas rusas* que, según dice, proporcionan bienes y servicios a los servicios militares y de inteligencia de Moscú, informó el viernes el _Wall Street Journal._

Las sanciones del Departamento del Tesoro de EE. UU. podrían anunciarse la próxima semana, según el informe, citando a funcionarios estadounidenses.

El *Departamento del Tesoro* se negó a comentar sobre el informe.

La mayoría de las empresas que se espera que estén sujetas a las sanciones informadas, incluidas Serniya Engineering y el fabricante de equipos Sertal, se agregaron anteriormente a una lista de EE. UU. que les prohíbe exportar tecnologías sensibles, según el informe.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> La retórica va por fases, para no saturar. Por ejemplo, durante unos días, estaban emboscando a 100 columnas rusas y destruyéndolas todas. Muchas noticias, muchas fotos. Otro día, derribaron 10 aviones. Lo mismo, muchas noticias, muchas fotos, muchos videos, pilotos capturados. Todo el mismo día. Otro día eran los oficiales muertos. 10 oficiales con ropa de gala. Te sacaban oficiales a cada hora. Y ahora la retórica son los contraataques. Muchos contraataques. Mañana o pasado, será otra cosa. Veremos con qué nos sorprenden. Puede que sean armas prohibidas usadas por los rusos o a saber qué. En definitiva, necesitan que una idea cale, por lo tanto machacan con eso, pero no durante mucho tiempo, porque pierde efecto.





La retórica no sé, pero la puta realidad es que la segunda potencia militar mundial se las está viendo y deseando con un país Paco vecino inferior a él en todo, menos en cojones.


----------



## Xan Solo (26 Mar 2022)

No se necesitan 300 barcos, sino 300 fletes. Pregunto...


----------



## No al NOM (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Todo lo que hay en Washigton es meningitis, crónica. Con este asunto se están llevando una hostia del 12. En vez de aislar a Rusia lo que están consiguiendo es que el resto del mundo les aisle a ellos y a los 27 cachorrillos ... Esto ya es obvio para todo el generalato yanki y los cargos secundarios en burocracia varia e inteligencia. Es una situación efectivamente muy inestable. Para Washington.



Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja claro que sí guapis, están sudando en Washington, en cambio Moscú parece el Carnaval de Río, jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja

Puto gilipollas.

Puto gilipollas

Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## kelden (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja claro que sí guapis, están sudando en Washington, en cambio Moscú parece el Carnaval de Río, jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja
> 
> Puto gilipollas.
> 
> ...



Ningún BRIC ha participado en las sanciones contra Rusia: ni India, ni el Brasil de Bolsonaro, ni África del Sur, ni la atlantista Turquía, ni los países del Golfo, ni por supuesto China…

El miércoles la conferencia de ministros de exteriores de la Organización de la Conferencia Islámica (57 países miembros) rechazó sumarse a las sanciones contra Rusia. Ningún país de África, ni de Asia Occidental y Central, con solo Singapur y Japón en Asia Oriental, han impuesto sanciones a Rusia, con China e India marcando la línea general.

Aún más significativo, Arabia Saudí está manteniendo conversaciones con China para comerciar en yuanes el pago de su petróleo. El 25% del petróleo saudí va a China. Que el petróleo deje de venderse en dólares, ¿no equivale a una quiebra de la economía de Estados Unidos?


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

*Macron recalca que el objetivo es una retirada rusa de toda Ucrania.*
El presidente de Francia, Emmanuel Macron, subrayó este viernes que el objetivo de su país es un alto el fuego y una retirada militar rusa de todo el territorio de Ucrania, tras el anuncio de Moscú de que va a centrar su operación militar en el Donbás, la zona del este de la antigua república soviética.

"Nuestro objetivo y obsesión es el alto el fuego y el alto el fuego sobre la totalidad del territorio, en primer lugar. Lo segundo a lo que debemos llegar es a la retirada de las tropas rusas y la retirada completa de todo el territorio. Esos dos objetivos son los que perseguimos", afirmó el político en una rueda de prensa posterior a la cumbre europea celebrada entre ayer y hoy en Bruselas.

Añadió que mientras esas dos metas no se logren, seguirán aplicando sanciones a Rusia, ayudando a Ucrania y negociando.


----------



## No al NOM (26 Mar 2022)

Hay 15.000 heridos Ucros. Cálculo 2.000 mutilados. Después de la guerra empezaremos a ver esos documentales de: Yo estuve en la guerra pero salí mutilado y perdimos


----------



## Teuro (26 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Vamos ganando, que se jodan los rusos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1000061



Creo que se ha pasado un Ei.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Xan Solo (26 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>




Podría ser la una salida interesante para Rusia. La UE se haría cargo de la reconstucción de una Ucrania neutralizada, a cambio de levantar TODAS las sanciones a Rusia... 

Sería una salida digna para casi todos. Novorusia sería olvidada por occidente, y es quien más ha sufrido...

Los paganinis, los PIGs, que veríamos como las ayudas que necesita el sur de Europa se la comen los ucros. Quizá Polonia se queje tembién porque tendría derecho a menos pasta.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ningún BRIC ha participado en las sanciones contra Rusia: ni India, ni el Brasil de Bolsonaro, ni África del Sur, ni la atlantista Turquía, ni los países del Golfo, ni por supuesto China…
> 
> El miércoles la conferencia de ministros de exteriores de la Organización de la Conferencia Islámica (57 países miembros) rechazó sumarse a las sanciones contra Rusia. Ningún país de África, ni de Asia Occidental y Central, con solo Singapur y Japón en Asia Oriental, han impuesto sanciones a Rusia, con China e India marcando la línea general.
> 
> Aún más significativo, Arabia Saudí está manteniendo conversaciones con China para comerciar en yuanes el pago de su petróleo. El 25% del petróleo saudí va a China. Que el petróleo deje de venderse en dólares, ¿no equivale a una quiebra de la economía de Estados Unidos?




Menudo gilipollas.

Países Paco que hacen lo que les digamos a cambio de dos maletines.

Anda y a otro perro, caracandao


----------



## Salamandra (26 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Alemania a negociado con Qatar el gas, No tienen barcos para transportarlo.
> Lo único que se me ocurre que alquilaran el uso de gasoductos Rusos para su transporte, formalmente cumplirían el boicot a Rusia.



Tienes chistosa la noche. Mis Thanks


----------



## Alvin Red (26 Mar 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> No se necesitan 300 barcos, sino 300 fletes. Pregunto...



Si fletes para alimentar de gas solo a Alemania y puede que solo en parte, pero es imposible porque no hay demasiados barcos con la capacidad máxima, aparte de que la mayoría ya están comprometidos por años y construir nuevos barcos de ese tonelaje lleva años.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

Sería deseable.

Vamos, si Israel echa un cablecito, Rusia no dura allí ni un cuarto de hora.

Pero bueno, habrá que apañarse sin ellos, ya se le pegará el tirón de orejas de alguna manera... aunque los juden son como son, igual dicen que no te ayudan, pero por debajo...


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

Una cosa es tener una ideología radical y otra una falta de respeto a una nación agredida y martirizada.


----------



## Roedr (26 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Pues eso mismo que dices, China no va por la vía militar para el control hegemónico, sino por la comercial.
> Los países arrasados por la guerra no suelen tener dinero para comprar nada.
> 
> *Ellos (China) no pueden exportar soft power, porque su cultura es alienígena para occidente, su idioma es incomprensible y son esencialmente diferentes.*
> ...



Eso que dices es verdad. Tratar de comunicarse o interactuar con chinos sin formación occidental es una experiencia subrealista, alienígena. La forma de mover la boca, de mirar, de moverse, de escupir. La misma sensación he tenido con algún hindú. A veces te quedas pensando si pertenecemos a la misma especie.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (26 Mar 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Podría ser la una salida interesante para Rusia. La UE se haría cargo de la reconstucción de una Ucrania neutralizada, a cambio de levantar TODAS las sanciones a Rusia...
> 
> Sería una salida digna para casi todos. Novorusia sería olvidada por occidente, y es quien más ha sufrido...
> 
> Los paganinis, los PIGs, que veríamos como las ayudas que necesita el sur de Europa se la comen los ucros. Quizá Polonia se queje tembién porque tendría derecho a menos pasta.



Win Win para la UE al largo plazo, son muchas tierras cultivables, materias primas, mar negro, población interesante..


----------



## Roedr (26 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Macron recalca que el objetivo es una retirada rusa de toda Ucrania.*
> El presidente de Francia, Emmanuel Macron, subrayó este viernes que el objetivo de su país es un alto el fuego y una retirada militar rusa de todo el territorio de Ucrania, tras el anuncio de Moscú de que va a centrar su operación militar en el Donbás, la zona del este de la antigua república soviética.
> 
> "Nuestro objetivo y obsesión es el alto el fuego y el alto el fuego sobre la totalidad del territorio, en primer lugar. Lo segundo a lo que debemos llegar es a la retirada de las tropas rusas y la retirada completa de todo el territorio. Esos dos objetivos son los que perseguimos", afirmó el político en una rueda de prensa posterior a la cumbre europea celebrada entre ayer y hoy en Bruselas.
> ...



Petit Napoleon está buscando una forma de volver a realizarse dos siglos después.


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Mar 2022)

Lo cierto es que #EEUU consigue algunos de los principales objetivos geopolíticos que se había marcado para Europa desde hacía años y que se le venían resistiendo (1/3):
- que los países europeos pertenecientes a la #OTAN incrementen notablemente sus presupuestos de defensa
- convertirse en el principal exportador de #gas a Europa
- impedir cualquier acercamiento económico-financiero de la #UE a #Rusia
- mayor dependencia militar y de inteligencia, alejando cualquier posibilidad real de “soberanía estratégica” de la #UE 
- conseguir que los europeos se enfrenten a #Rusia y así poder centrarse en #China, su mayor adversario geopolítico


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Macron recalca que el objetivo es una retirada rusa de toda Ucrania.*
> El presidente de Francia, Emmanuel Macron, subrayó este viernes que el objetivo de su país es un alto el fuego y una retirada militar rusa de todo el territorio de Ucrania, tras el anuncio de Moscú de que va a centrar su operación militar en el Donbás, la zona del este de la antigua república soviética.
> 
> "Nuestro objetivo y obsesión es el alto el fuego y el alto el fuego sobre la totalidad del territorio, en primer lugar. Lo segundo a lo que debemos llegar es a la retirada de las tropas rusas y la retirada completa de todo el territorio. Esos dos objetivos son los que perseguimos", afirmó el político en una rueda de prensa posterior a la cumbre europea celebrada entre ayer y hoy en Bruselas.
> ...




Zelenski no se conforma con menos, si Rusia accede sería un bochorno colosal (aunque conveniente a largo plazo para su economía).

No lo veo.


----------



## NPI (26 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Zelenski no va a firmar hasta que Rusia le haga el favor de eliminar a la facción ultraderechista de su ejército, de lo contrario, será la vida de Zelesnki la que peligre.
> 
> Y Rusia no va a firmar tampoco hasta que desnazifique NovoRussia, que será el Estado colchón que se formará con la parte separada de Ucrania. De lo contrario tendrá un estado con graves problemas de orden público interno.
> 
> Como ves, a la guerra le queda todavía y a ambos les interesa lo mismo: Eliminar al batallón Azov y la parte más fanática de su guardia nacional.



Descomunizar, Desmilitarizar y Desnazificar.


----------



## kelden (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Menudo gilipollas.
> 
> Países Paco que hacen lo que les digamos a cambio de dos maletines.
> 
> Anda y a otro perro, caracandao



Por no comprar no pueden comprar ni a los generales de Maduro para dar un golpe de estado. Y no será por no intentarlo ....   

Desde que hace ocho años se impusieron sanciones a Rusia por la anexión de Crimea, la participación del dólar en el conjunto de los pagos internacionales ha disminuido 13,5 puntos: pasó del 60,2% en 2014 al 46,7% en 2020. “El dólar se ha convertido en una moneda tóxica”, dice de nuevo el ex embajador americano Chas Freeman. Y bajando.


----------



## Teuro (26 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿y para qué van a usar armas químicas si pueden usar nucleares?. No entiendo bien la amenaza química de Rusia.



Porque usar nucleares crearía un "precedente" muy peligroso. No existe ningún problema en eso de crear precedentes por usar armas químicas.


----------



## delhierro (26 Mar 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Podría ser la una salida interesante para Rusia. La UE se haría cargo de la reconstucción de una Ucrania neutralizada, a cambio de levantar TODAS las sanciones a Rusia..



Las sanciones estaban antes de esto, y no las van a levantar. Pueden contar historias a la opión publica occidental. Pero los que mandan saben que Putin les doblo el pulso. Eso no lo van a olvidar. Pueden susurrarle cosas al oido a Putin en las negociaciones pero no las piensan cumplir.
-------------

El gas sigue fluyendo...¿ como estan pagando ? Eso es la clave. Mientras no lo corte Putin cree que puede volver a ser al menos socio de negocios con occidente. Y eso afecta al desarrolo sobre el terreno. Lo militar depende de los objetivos y los objetivos son politicos.

Si putin pensara quedarse con toda ucrania, o incluso hasta el rio , habría cortado el gas porque tonto no es a ese nivel de humillación occidental ,no hay negocios, al otro tampoco pero le estan vendiendo que puede que si.


----------



## Salamandra (26 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Si fletes para alimentar de gas solo a Alemania y puede que solo en parte, pero es imposible porque no hay demasiados barcos con la capacidad máxima, aparte de que la mayoría ya están comprometidos por años y construir nuevos barcos de ese tonelaje lleva años.



Yo no sé porque os molestais en tratar de ajustar las cuentas.¿Sobran hoy metaneros? ¿aumentamos tanto la proporcion que no da tiempo a hacerlos?
Si la respuesta, como pienso, es NO y SI, al menos no significativamente muy diferente a éso.

Ahora lo que nos queda pensar que entre los que haya quien tiene las influencias y/o dinero para acapararlos, salvo el más listo que lo vea y por delante o por detrás rompa la baraja.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Mar 2022)

version sin censura de la reportera del chorma 22:00


----------



## Roedr (26 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Porque usar nucleares crearía un "precedente" muy peligroso. No existe ningún problema en eso de crear precedentes por usar armas químicas.



Yo creo que Putin terminará usándolas antes de aceptar una derrota. De los precedentes que se ocupe la posteridad.


----------



## clapham5 (26 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Win Win para la UE al largo plazo, son muchas tierras cultivables, materias primas, mar negro, población interesante..




*нет*


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

A ver quien la tiene más larga, en eso ha quedado la alta política mundial


----------



## keylargof (26 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Veo más probable un golpe de estado en USA para librarse del tio que los está llevando a la puta ruina.


----------



## Azrael_II (26 Mar 2022)

Atención a la propaganda dos fechas claves:

1. Mañana Biden dará un discurso solemne y hoy ha habido manifestaciones y performances pidiendo más armas y cierre del espacio aéreo 

2. En los Óscar hablará Zelenski dando un mensaje al mundo


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Mar 2022)

1.700.000 votos, gana el no con un 70%.


----------



## crocodile (26 Mar 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Podría ser la una salida interesante para Rusia. La UE se haría cargo de la reconstucción de una Ucrania neutralizada, a cambio de levantar TODAS las sanciones a Rusia...
> 
> Sería una salida digna para casi todos. Novorusia sería olvidada por occidente, y es quien más ha sufrido...
> 
> Los paganinis, los PIGs, que veríamos como las ayudas que necesita el sur de Europa se la comen los ucros. Quizá Polonia se queje tembién porque tendría derecho a menos pasta.



No creo ni de coña que USA/OTAN acepten eso.


----------



## Roedr (26 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Atención a la propaganda dos fechas claves:
> 
> 1. Mañana Biden dará un discurso solemne y hoy ha habido manifestaciones y performances pidiendo más armas y cierre del espacio aéreo
> 
> 2. En los Óscar hablará Zelenski dando un mensaje al mundo



Pues nada, SSNs listos.


----------



## Teuro (26 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *EL MUNDO: La UE acepta "un trato especial" para que España y Portugal limiten los precios de la energía*



Se especula que es cambiar el modo de cálculo del recibo. Actualmente el precio lo dicta la última fuente en entrar, que suele ser la más cara, de esta forma el 75% de la electricidad que España genera es renovable + nuclear se vende a precio de gas, lo que debe estar hinchando a los jerifaldes de Iberdrola a proporciones siderales. Lo que propone el gobierno es poner un tope al precio del gas, por ejemplo, si la nuclear cotiza a 40€ y el gas a 500€ no venderlo todo a 500, sino que se pone un tope de 180 de forma que el 100% se paga a ese precio, luego se resta el sobreprecio al 70% de renovables para pagar los 500 del gas. Es una compensación a doble vuelta.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Mar 2022)

justin castro trudeau y su manera de sentarse 
zttps://t.me/Q17_Awakening/6389​


----------



## kelden (26 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> *Yo creo que Putin terminará usándolas antes de aceptar una derrota. *De los precedentes que se ocupe la posteridad.



Pero que derrota?   Ya han reculado hasta Tomsk o qué?


----------



## crocodile (26 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Lo cierto es que #EEUU consigue algunos de los principales objetivos geopolíticos que se había marcado para Europa desde hacía años y que se le venían resistiendo (1/3):
> - que los países europeos pertenecientes a la #OTAN incrementen notablemente sus presupuestos de defensa
> - convertirse en el principal exportador de #gas a Europa
> - impedir cualquier acercamiento económico-financiero de la #UE a #Rusia
> ...



El amo y su fiel perra faldera bien rellena de dólares a cambio de la traición a Europa.


----------



## LIRDISM (26 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Lo cierto es que #EEUU consigue algunos de los principales objetivos geopolíticos que se había marcado para Europa desde hacía años y que se le venían resistiendo (1/3):
> - que los países europeos pertenecientes a la #OTAN incrementen notablemente sus presupuestos de defensa
> - convertirse en el principal exportador de #gas a Europa
> - impedir cualquier acercamiento económico-financiero de la #UE a #Rusia
> ...



La única duda que tengo de este buen análisis es si China y EEUU no están actuando en la sombra juntos para llegar a esto, aun es más, creo que China tiene comprados a la mayoría de los políticos americanos y a Facebook y twiter como se demostró en las elecciones de EEUU.


----------



## ReligiOff (26 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Y que es perder la guerra?
> 
> 
> Que antonia3 mañana diga que pierdes la guerra?
> ...



Puedes definir "perder la guerra" de varias formas en distintos planos.

Rusia ni de coña va a toma Jarkov si no lo ha hecho hasta ahora. LPR y DPR ya eran suyas de facto, no hacía falta hacer el ridículo y convertirse en un paria internacional para obtener esos territorios de mierda.


----------



## Teuro (26 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



La puta realidad: A Rusia le da igual que Ucrania ingrese en la OTAN o que esté infectada de nazis, lo que quería era conquistar territorio. Total, que más le da que la OTAN esté en Ucrania o en Letonia, si en vista del rendimiento de su ejército no aguantarían ni 12 horas. La única garantía que tienen son sus nukes, y de hecho le sobran el 90% sin perder un ápice de su poder de disuasión.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (26 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> La única duda que tengo de este buen análisis es si China y EEUU no están actuando en la sombra juntos para llegar a esto, aun es más, creo que China tiene comprados a la mayoría de los políticos americanos y a Facebook y twiter como se demostró en las elecciones de EEUU.



No sé si van juntos, pero a China, una Rusia humillada y empobrecida le viene genial tanto si decide comersela como si decide regarla


----------



## kelden (26 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Las sanciones estaban antes de esto, y no las van a levantar. Pueden contar historias a la opión publica occidental. Pero los que mandan saben que Putin les doblo el pulso. Eso no lo van a olvidar. Pueden susurrarle cosas al oido a Putin en las negociaciones pero no las piensan cumplir.
> -------------
> 
> El gas sigue fluyendo...¿ como estan pagando ? Eso es la clave. Mientras no lo corte Putin cree que puede volver a ser al menos socio de negocios con occidente. Y eso afecta al desarrolo sobre el terreno. Lo militar depende de los objetivos y los objetivos son politicos.
> ...



Yo creo que lo van a acabar engañando como engañaron a Gorbachov.


----------



## Teuro (26 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Lo dudo. La OTAN tiene ahora mismo unas ganas locas de soltar de todo sobre alguien. Con Rusia se estan conteniendo a muerte ( y veremos si aguantan) porque saben que acaba todo en nukes pero como Serbia mueva un pie fuera del tiesto vuelve a la edad de piedra en 1 mes.



A mi también me da la impresión, sería un error abrir un escenario en Bosnia, la OTAN se ha comido la invasión de Ucrania sin mover un dedo, pero como un tanque Serbio entre en Bosnia lo revientan, y de paso hasta es posible que entren por el oeste en Ucrania.


----------



## Burbujo II (26 Mar 2022)

*DIÉSEL AHORA MISMO EN MÁXIMOS HISTÓRICOS*


----------



## No al NOM (26 Mar 2022)

Biden llora no por su hijo pedófilo, si no, porq nunca pueden con Rusia. Dónde está Zerdensky?


----------



## Teuro (26 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Lo cierto es que #EEUU consigue algunos de los principales objetivos geopolíticos que se había marcado para Europa desde hacía años y que se le venían resistiendo (1/3):
> - que los países europeos pertenecientes a la #OTAN incrementen notablemente sus presupuestos de defensa
> - convertirse en el principal exportador de #gas a Europa
> - impedir cualquier acercamiento económico-financiero de la #UE a #Rusia
> ...



Todo es parte del plan de Putin para derrotar a EEUU. Visto lo visto, con que Europa suba al 2% el gasto militar hasta puede ir pensando en desmantelar las bases en Europa, el supuesto ejército europeo barrería a las chatarras rusas en cualquier escenario futuro.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Teuro (26 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo creo que Putin terminará usándolas antes de aceptar una derrota. De los precedentes que se ocupe la posteridad.



Creo que el objetivo de Putin nunca ha sido quedar a la altura de Hitler, en serio, me decepcionó su movimiento, lo tenía más como un estratega que movía audazmente las cartas en la geopolítica internacional haciendo gala de sus limitados recursos para obtener victorias. Pero esto, ¿para qué? ¿Consolidad Crimea cuando ya era una anexión "de facto"? ¿Merece pagar el precio de las sanciones y el aislamiento con occidente para anexinarse Dombas?. Creo que se ha equivocado y solo su soberbia y orgullo le impide reconocerlo. En occidente una cagada de tal magnitud se corrige con una dimisión.


----------



## Teuro (26 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A ver quien la tiene más larga, en eso ha quedado la alta política mundial



Bueno, también gorda.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (26 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Este subnormal está vendiendo esto como un contraataque ucraniano, cuando me doy cuenta gracias a su mierda de mapa, de que los rusos están llegando a Krivoi Rog. Yo al menos no los había visto tan cerca hasta ahora, puedo haber estado en la Luna...
> 
> Pero el mapa me toca los huevos por otra cuestión más que no había visto nunca hasta esta guerra y que veo en casi todos los mapas de fuentes otan o ucranianas.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que representar una zona supuestamente controlada como una salchicha a lo largo de una carretera es engañoso, los rusos por lo que sé dividen sus fuerzas de ataque en 4 escalones y los dos primeros son el más avanzado de exploración y el otro de reconocimiento "en fuerza" capaz de iniciar el contacto y fijar al enemigo que seguramente es el que ha pasado por esas carreteras buscando fuerzas enemigas, .... 

En las zonas en blanco es obligatorio el reconocimiento para asegurar el terreno y mas si hay bosques o cualquier obstaculo natural, ahí como lo representan en blanco entiendo que lo mas probable es que no se haya hecho y sólo han pasado por la carretera el primero o el segundo escalón luego ese terreno no lo controlan, sólo lo ponen a efectos de propaganda...


----------



## kelden (26 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A mi también me da la impresión, sería un error abrir un escenario en Bosnia, la OTAN se ha comido la invasión de Ucrania sin mover un dedo, pero como un tanque Serbio entre en Bosnia lo revientan, y de paso hasta es posible que entren por el oeste en Ucrania.



La OTAN no va a mover una pestaña en ningún sitio. La guerra financiera se está perdiendo porque la militar la perderían de calle. Porque si no fuera así, machacarían a Rusia como hicieron con Iraq (eso de querer vender petróleo en EUR), o con Libia (eso de querer sacar una moneda respaldada en oro). Y no, no es que ya no puedan con Rusia, que ni soñarlo (Rusia estaría encantada de ser atacada por la OTAN y pasarles una ración de Kinzhales desde rusia con amor), es que ni siquiera pueden tampoco con Irán, ni siquiera con Venezuela. Sí, sí, alguno se reirá. Ni pueden con el ejèrcito venezolano (es decir, el destrozo que les hace sería impresentable, por más que Venezuela quede arrasada), ni pueden siquiera comprar a sus generales. Es así de patético para ellos.

Vamos a ver chiquitos .... una cosa es Irak o Afganistan, unas bandas de cabreros, y otra muy distinta lo que está pasando ahora. USA se ha cuidado muy bien estos últimos 80 años de hacer tonterías con quien puede hacerles daño de verdad, solo van a por desgraciadillos indefensos. No pueden ni con Kim, como para hacer el gilipollas en Ucrania ....


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Xan Solo (26 Mar 2022)

List of gas carriers - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





He contado un poco por encima y me da un total de 155 gaseros. Ojo, que Rusia tiene unos cuantos de esa lista. Ojo, que en Ferrol he estado dentro de uno de esos que cada poco tiempo tienen que pasar por una revisión gorda -nosequé de las membranas de los depósitos, algo que están muy orgullosos de saber hacer en Navantia Ferrol-, ojo que los que están navegando tienen contratos para llevar gas a Asia y otros lugares -España incluida-. Y ojo, que esos 300 fletes no deben ser fáciles de conseguir, porque el GNL lo tendrán que sacar de algún lado y transportar hasta un puerto. No es tampoco tan fácil. El proceso de carga, segun la wiki, es largo -y se usa diésel para crear una atmósfera sin oxígeno, así que de limpio tampoco tiene mucho-. Luego la capacidad de carga total nunca se descarga, o debería volver a iniciarse el proceso de inertización quemando diésel de nuevo... un lío. Supongo que cada uno de estos bichos podrá hacer un flete al mes de América a Europa, alrededor de diez fletes al año. Y supongo que habrá que valorar el gasto de gas que supone la propia navegación del buque, así como la amortización de su construcción... carísimo. 40 o 50 por ciento más que el gas de gasoducto me parece incluso barato. 

Técnicamente posible la sustitución del gas ruso, puede que sí. Carísimo, también. 

Por eso insinúan que habrá que pasar frío y hambre. Y nuestros dirigente no dicen nada. Sólo responden amén amén a lo que insinúan nuestros amos. No somos ni vasallos, somos simples esclavos. Y muchos ni lo saben.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Creo que el objetivo de Putin nunca ha sido quedar a la altura de Hitler, en serio, me decepcionó su movimiento, lo tenía más como un estratega que movía audazmente las cartas en la geopolítica internacional haciendo gala de sus limitados recursos para obtener victorias. Pero esto, ¿para qué? ¿Consolidad Crimea cuando ya era una anexión "de facto"? ¿Merece pagar el precio de las sanciones y el aislamiento con occidente para anexinarse Dombas?. Creo que se ha equivocado y solo su soberbia y orgullo le impide reconocerlo. En occidente una cagada de tal magnitud se corrige con una dimisión.





Te van a hacer como a la madre aquella de cuando el Kursk...inyección y a dormir, esas verdades no se pueden contar...


----------



## mike17 (26 Mar 2022)

*Las tropas ucranianas recuperan parte de Jersón*
El 'New York Times' asegura que asegura que las fuerzas rusas han perdido el control total de esta estratégica ciudad portuaria


----------



## Wein (26 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Ya estan los anglos dando oxigeno a Rusia. A ver que hace Europa


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (26 Mar 2022)

a la pobre Nina la veo en Siberia ...


----------



## crocodile (26 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Yo creo que lo van a acabar engañando como engañaron a Gorbachov.



Nada descartable, es que en mi opinión va a medias, lo primero es que tendria que haber entrado con el doble de soldados minimo, sin tantos remilgos, de todas formas los van a poner de genocidas , asesinos para arriba, una campaña masiva y haber tomado Kiev.
No lo ha hecho porque como decís aún cree que va a poder redimirse ante los "socios", no se da cuenta que USA/OTAN es Satán y que son lo peor y más criminal en la historia de la humanidad aparte de mentirosos y trileros y que van a ir a muerte a por Rusia , si ya antes lo iban a hacer ahora han acelerado el plan con más saña , van a ir a masacrar a Rusia económicamente e intentarán que Putin caiga.
En resumen que está pecando de blando y se está quedando a medias, visto como están tratando a Rusia que no lo hicieron así ni con Hitler Putin se está quedando corto y Rusia lo puede pagar muy caro.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> La OTAN no va a mover una pestaña en ningún sitio. La guerra financiera se está perdiendo porque la militar la perderían de calle. Porque si no fuera así, machacarían a Rusia como hicieron con Iraq (eso de querer vender petróleo en EUR), o con Libia (eso de querer sacar una moneda respaldada en oro). Y no, no es que ya no puedan con Rusia, que ni soñarlo (Rusia estaría encantada de ser atacada por la OTAN y pasarles una ración de Kinzhales desde rusia con amor), es que ni siquiera pueden tampoco con Irán, ni siquiera con Venezuela. Sí, sí, alguno se reirá. Ni pueden con el ejèrcito venezolano (es decir, el destrozo que les hace sería impresentable, por más que Venezuela quede arrasada), ni pueden siquiera comprar a sus generales. Es así de patético para ellos.
> 
> Vamos a ver chiquitos .... una cosa es Irak o Afganistan, unas bandas de cabreros, y otra muy distinta lo que está pasando ahora. USA se ha cuidado muy bien estos últimos 80 años de hacer tonterías con quien puede hacerles daño de verdad, solo van a por desgraciadillos indefensos.






Jajajajaja Jaajjajajajajajaja Jaajjajajajajajaja Jaajjajajajajajaja Jaajjajajajajajaja Jaajjajajajajajaja 


Mú mal de la chota. Hasta mañana, espero que Satanás te visite esta noche y te ensarte bien, hijo de cien mil millones de furcias.

Malnacido.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## keylargof (26 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


>



Veo que nos traes a grandes referencias mundiales, nada menos que a la rata pichafloja pagafantas


----------



## Marchamaliano (26 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


>



La rata suelta a veces verdades.


----------



## No al NOM (26 Mar 2022)

Sabéis porqué Rusia sí ha matado a 15.000 y otros 15.000 heridos. 

*Bombardeos diarios como la base extranjera ( los extranjeros lo contaron todo, y aún así los heridos fueron rematados por Ucros) en cambio los Ucros no extranjeros tienen todo quitado (móviles,tablets,etc...) 200/300 muertos.

*Las estimaciones eran de 500 Ucros muertos por día. Llevamos 1 mes, 30 días x 500: 15.000

*Los mismos Ucros han matado a Nacionalistas nazis, como los 30 muertos de un batallón como castigo de los oficiales del ejército Ucro, los bombardearon.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (26 Mar 2022)

Rusos taraos, gente enferma ...


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Mar 2022)

mike17 dijo:


> *Las tropas ucranianas recuperan parte de Jersón*
> El 'New York Times' asegura que asegura que las fuerzas rusas han perdido el control total de esta estratégica ciudad portuaria



_Las fuerzas rusas ya no tienen el control total de Kherson, la primera gran ciudad ucraniana que las fuerzas del presidente Vladimir Putin lograron capturar como parte de su invasión, dijo el viernes un alto funcionario del Pentágono. 

¿Alguien realmente leyó el artículo? Te ayudaré: "Los ucranianos en Kherson y los funcionarios ucranianos también cuestionaron la evaluación del Pentágono y dijeron que la ciudad parecía permanecer firmemente en manos rusas". Esta es una cita real del artículo. 

_

Peor que El País, que ya es decir, NO VALE NI PARA LIMPIARSE EL OJETE.


----------



## keylargof (26 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



Impecable, es exactamente lo que hay que hacer


----------



## kelden (26 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Las fuerzas rusas ya no tienen el control total de Kherson, la primera gran ciudad ucraniana que las fuerzas del presidente Vladimir Putin lograron capturar como parte de su invasión, dijo el viernes un alto funcionario del Pentágono.
> 
> ¿Alguien realmente leyó el artículo? Te ayudaré: "Los ucranianos en Kherson y los funcionarios ucranianos también cuestionaron la evaluación del Pentágono y dijeron que la ciudad parecía permanecer firmemente en manos rusas". Esta es una cita real del artículo.
> 
> ...



Los ukros ahora mismo no pueden sacar el hocico del escondrijo sin que les lluevan las bombas a pares. Están como para lanzar ofensivas ....   Les han jodido los almacenes de armas y munición, los depósitos de combustible, las líneas de abastecimiento, los han jodido todo lo jodible ....

A lo más que llegan es a esconderse en ribazo y petar algún camión o tanque rezagao.


----------



## KosovojeSrbija (26 Mar 2022)

Mucho ojo según fuentes de última hora de nuestros reporteros expertos de burbuja, los rusos han perdido Kerson en una contraofensiva produciendo más de 30.000 bajas además de perder latas de conservas de todo tipo.

Llevan sin combustible ya desde hace una semana según las mismas fuentes por lo que obtienen la energía pedaleando en bicicleta.

Además de no tener más misiles desde hace varios días, están usando catapultas gigantes y debido a la carestía de munición lanzan ladas en llamas con una alta precisión según las mismas fuentes.

Sí no fueran pocos los problemas después de ser brutalmente masacrados por no poder protegerse del frío impropio de su país natal ha llegado su peor enemigo: el barro que hace que no puedan avanzar sus latas obsoletas.

Y espera aún lo peor, los analistas expertos en el conflicto_tema de moda que sale por la tele aseguran que lo peor está por llegar, el arma secreta definitiva que decidirá el pobre destino de los orcos y el Khan, y eso es el crecimiento de la hierva que hará que los soldados rusos masacrados no puedan ver al enemigo y este sea brutalmente eliminado.

Foto de archivo de los expertos burbujeros.



Spoiler: Spoiler


----------



## pemebe (26 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Lo cierto es que #EEUU consigue algunos de los principales objetivos geopolíticos que se había marcado para Europa desde hacía años y que se le venían resistiendo (1/3):
> - que los países europeos pertenecientes a la #OTAN incrementen notablemente sus presupuestos de defensa
> - convertirse en el principal exportador de #gas a Europa
> - impedir cualquier acercamiento económico-financiero de la #UE a #Rusia
> ...



Todos haciendo cuentas por 50 miles de millones que según el pais son 15 (que no llega ni al 10% de lo ruso. Y en total son 37 (22 este año + 15)


----------



## Azrael_II (26 Mar 2022)

Pues los chinos están cobrados


----------



## Alvin Red (26 Mar 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Añade los costes de licuefacción del gas y los de regasificación, la regasificación es más de tiempo que de costes, no puedes abrir una válvula grande a tope, necesitas que el liquido tarde su tiempo en convertirse en gas y su expansión no sea catastrófica, sino tendrías una bomba ambulante que en si un metanero ya lo es..


----------



## ccartech (26 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo creo que Putin terminará usándolas antes de aceptar una derrota. De los precedentes que se ocupe la posteridad.



Creo que la caída de Putin es la caída de la Federación Rusa. 
No porque no exista otro como Putin, sino que el sucesor es por la caída de Vladimir, la Federación queda absolutamente debilitada. 
Puede pasar algo parecido a la caída del muro.
Es por eso que pueden terminar optando por la solución final...


----------



## No al NOM (26 Mar 2022)

Ni una sola familia reclama nada de los 300 muertos del Teatro. El teatro sigue allí pero ni rastro de los 300 muertos.

De quién se quieren reír


----------



## crocodile (26 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Las fuerzas rusas ya no tienen el control total de Kherson, la primera gran ciudad ucraniana que las fuerzas del presidente Vladimir Putin lograron capturar como parte de su invasión, dijo el viernes un alto funcionario del Pentágono.
> 
> ¿Alguien realmente leyó el artículo? Te ayudaré: "Los ucranianos en Kherson y los funcionarios ucranianos también cuestionaron la evaluación del Pentágono y dijeron que la ciudad parecía permanecer firmemente en manos rusas". Esta es una cita real del artículo.
> 
> ...



Panfleto otanico, en la misma línea que BBC, Mierdaset y CNN o Fox news


----------



## Simo Hayha (26 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Rusos taraos, gente enferma ...



jaja, los rusos abordando los problemas como si fuese la edad media, que puede salir mal? Pronostico guerra civil en Rusia este año.


----------



## NPI (26 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Pues eso, se veía al coche en cuestion impactándole los disparos en el cristal, mientras quien lo grababa se reía y vitoreaba, se veía incluso la marca de agua del tik tok, quien lo grabo tuvo la osadía de subirlo a internet. Al ser un suceso que tuvo repercusión en occidente imagino que en cuanto se difundió pues rápidamente lo censuraron, destruye el discurso que vemos en las tv.



 @cryfar74 por la información.


----------



## crocodile (26 Mar 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Ni una sola familia reclama nada de los 300 muertos del Teatro. El teatro sigue allí pero ni rastro de los 300 muertos.
> 
> De quién se quieren reír



Pero si los ukronazis reconocieron que no habia muerto nadie, ahora cambian el rollo y les falta tiempo a las TV OTAN para creerlo y repetirlo como loros para la borregada.


----------



## No al NOM (26 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Pero si los ukronazis reconocieron que no habia muerto nadie, ahora cambian el rollo y les falta tiempo a las TV OTAN para creerlo y repetirlo como loros para la borregada.



Vale pues pongan en Google Bombardeo, y miren las noticias 

Y ese es el nivel Maribel


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> La rata suelta a veces verdades.



desde que está fuera de la política , las suelta como una metralleta , tal como reconoció. 

Por lo tanto podemos concluir que antes sólo contaba mentiras.


----------



## orcblin (26 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Nada descartable, es que en mi opinión va a medias, lo primero es que tendria que haber entrado con el doble de soldados minimo, sin tantos remilgos, de todas formas los van a poner de genocidas , asesinos para arriba, una campaña masiva y haber tomado Kiev.
> No lo ha hecho porque como decís aún cree que va a poder redimirse ante los "socios", no se da cuenta que USA/OTAN es Satán y que son lo peor y más criminal en la historia de la humanidad aparte de mentirosos y trileros y que van a ir a muerte a por Rusia , si ya antes lo iban a hacer ahora han acelerado el plan con más saña , van a ir a masacrar a Rusia económicamente e intentarán que Putin caiga.
> En resumen que está pecando de blando y se está quedando a medias, visto como están tratando a Rusia que no lo hicieron así ni con Hitler Putin se está quedando corto y Rusia lo puede pagar muy caro.



No lo ha echo porque a los Ucranianos los tiene como al hermano despistado y además ni va a bombardear a dolor porque por el momento donde está dando más fuerte es el dombas y ahí está su gente.
Si al final tiene que atacar el oeste mo creo que tengan tantos remilgos.


----------



## Mabuse (26 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Tuberculosis resistente,
> 
> *Los ucranianos necesitan ayuda para mantener el progreso contra la tuberculosis*
> Los países vecinos deben asegurarse de que los refugiados reciban los medicamentos contra la tuberculosis y el apoyo que necesitan, o se arriesgan a una crisis de salud pública más amplia.
> ...



Sospechoso.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Mar 2022)

*Hungría responde a Zelenski que no dejará pasar armas para Ucrania por su país*

El Gobierno húngaro reiteró hoy que no dejará pasar armas para Ucrania por su territorio porque no quiere involucrarse en la guerra, después de que anoche el líder ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski, preguntará en la reunión de la Alianza por qué Hungría impide el transporte de material bélico.

"El presidente de Ucrania pidió a Hungría y al primer ministro (Viktor) Orbán que hagan dos cosas. Primero extender las sanciones al sector energético y que permita el envío de armas a Ucrania. El primer ministro rechazó ambas solicitudes"




*El ministro húngaro de Exteriores, Péter Szijjártó, también reaccionó hoy a las palabras de Zelenski, asegurando que entiende que para el presidente ucraniano lo más importante es la seguridad de la gente de Ucrania, pero agregó que para el Gobierno húngaro "lo más importante es la seguridad de los húngaros".









Hungría responde a Zelenski que no dejará pasar armas para Ucrania por su país


Budapest, 25 mar (EFE).- El Gobierno húngaro reiteró hoy que no dejará pasar armas para Ucrania por su territorio porque no quiere involucrarse en la guerra, después de que anoche el líder ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski, preguntará en la reunión de la Alianza por qué Hungría impide el transporte...




es.finance.yahoo.com




*


----------



## Peineto (26 Mar 2022)

Otro más. MiguelitoXVII al ignore por mendaz salchichero.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Mar 2022)

Estas son las 10 maneras en que cambiará el mundo tras la invasión de Ucrania


'The Economist Intelligence Unit' ha realizado un informe en el que plantea diez cambios que habrá en el plano geopolítico como consecuencia de la invasión rusa




www.abc.es


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (26 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La puta realidad: A Rusia le da igual que Ucrania ingrese en la OTAN o que esté infectada de nazis, lo que quería era conquistar territorio. Total, que más le da que la OTAN esté en Ucrania o en Letonia, si en vista del rendimiento de su ejército no aguantarían ni 12 horas. La única garantía que tienen son sus nukes, y de hecho le sobran el 90% sin perder un ápice de su poder de disuasión.





Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Rusos taraos, gente enferma ...



Los rusos siguen sin entender las ventajas del poder blando (cosa que los chinos parece que van aprendiendo)


----------



## Xan Solo (26 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Añade los costes de licuefacción del gas y los de regasificación, la regasificación es más de tiempo que de costes, no puedes abrir una válvula grande a tope, necesitas que el liquido tarde su tiempo en convertirse en gas y su expansión no sea catastrófica, *sino tendrías una bomba ambulante que en si un metanero ya lo es..*



Eso me ha hecho recordar... un amigo militar me contaba que la situación de la planta de gas de Reganosa, al fondo de la ria de Ferrol, era una burrada, que no entendía cómo no se colocaba en el Puerto Exterior de Ferrol -como el de Coruña. practicamente vacío, no sé cuanto se gastó en el de Ferrol, el de LaCoru costó mil milloncetes... y casi ni está estrenado., El caso que mi amigo militar comentaba que era un despropósito, porque estaba muy cerca de instalaciones militares y era un peligro para la ciudad. Habló de que un gasero era, básicamente, una bomba de aire-combustible, y que podía ser un desastre, una explosión muchísimo peor que la de Santander.









Cabo Machichaco (vapor) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Subliminal& (26 Mar 2022)

a través de los medios te engañan, no solo para quitarte el dinero si no también para matarte con ese dinero, eso sí, se las apañaran para culpar a otros de esas muertes y ellos quedarán como salvadores y el inocente como un criminal de guerra que hay que asesinar.

PERIODISTAS TERRORISTAS


----------



## Alvin Red (26 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> jaja, los rusos abordando los problemas como si fuese la edad media, que puede salir mal? Pronostico guerra civil en Rusia este año.



Pues parece que esta más cerca una guerra civil en USA que en Rusia, tu sabrás.





__





The Inflation Disaster Is Collateral Damage From Lockdowns | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Subliminal& (26 Mar 2022)

dondé están los Pro Otan viola niños? están velando a Azovitas?


----------



## Salamandra (26 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Nada descartable, es que en mi opinión va a medias, lo primero es que tendria que haber entrado con el doble de soldados minimo, sin tantos remilgos, de todas formas los van a poner de genocidas , asesinos para arriba, una campaña masiva y haber tomado Kiev.
> No lo ha hecho porque como decís aún cree que va a poder redimirse ante los "socios", no se da cuenta que USA/OTAN es Satán y que son lo peor y más criminal en la historia de la humanidad aparte de mentirosos y trileros y que van a ir a muerte a por Rusia , si ya antes lo iban a hacer ahora han acelerado el plan con más saña , van a ir a masacrar a Rusia económicamente e intentarán que Putin caiga.
> En resumen que está pecando de blando y se está quedando a medias, visto como están tratando a Rusia que no lo hicieron así ni con Hitler Putin se está quedando corto y Rusia lo puede pagar muy caro.



Quizás lo haga por si mismo y por su gente.

Hay mucho ucraniano en Rusia y rusos con parientes ucras.

Y por el futuro. Los que sobrevivan no lo recordarán igual cuando cesen los bombardeos y llegue un momento menos insereno, porque sereno no lo será por mucho tiempo.


----------



## No al NOM (26 Mar 2022)

La vanguardia y el periódico se coordinan para la hora de los fake news. Ohyea


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (26 Mar 2022)

Buenas noches compañeros!


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (26 Mar 2022)

Según el ministro del Interior de Ucrania, el Ministro de Defensa Ruso, Sergei Shoigu ha sufrido un infarto.

"Shoigu sufrió un infarto tras una duro discurso de Putin por el completo fracaso de la invasión de Ucrania."

"Ahora está en rehabilitación en el Hospital Clínico Militar Principal."

Ninguna fuente oficial ha confirmado tal suceso.

---

Esto ya da tanta vergüenza que es lamentable.


----------



## No al NOM (26 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Según el ministro del Interior de Ucrania, el Ministro de Defensa Ruso, Sergei Shoigu ha sufrido un infarto.
> 
> "Shoigu sufrió un infarto tras una duro discurso de Putin por el completo fracaso de la invasión de Ucrania."
> 
> ...



Naves ovnis están tomando San Petersburgo con Biden a la cabeza


----------



## Remequilox (26 Mar 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Podría ser la una salida interesante para Rusia. La UE se haría cargo de la reconstucción de una Ucrania neutralizada, a cambio de levantar TODAS las sanciones a Rusia...
> 
> Sería una salida digna para casi todos. Novorusia sería olvidada por occidente, y es quien más ha sufrido...
> 
> Los paganinis, los PIGs, que veríamos como las ayudas que necesita el sur de Europa se la comen los ucros. Quizá Polonia se queje tembién porque tendría derecho a menos pasta.



Vale, que me aclare:
Los euro-occidentales hemos financiado a Rusia comprándoles hidrocarburos a mansalva. Gracias a eso, han podido ir a la guerra.
Esa fue la primera.
Como han ido a la guerra contra Ucrania, los euro-occidentales nos hemos enfadado mucho y hemos financiado brutalmente el esfuerzo de guerra ucraniano.
Ya llevamos dos.
El padrino Zumosol del niño travieso (USA), viendo que su nene quedará hecho unos zorros, se ha enfadado mucho, y nos dice que no le compremos a los rusos malos hidrocarburos baratos, que él nos lo vende más caro. Todo por financiar(les) el esfuerzo de guerra. Y claro, también ya de paso, que les compremos armas, muchas armas, para defendernos del ruso que no nos atacará gracias a su protección (¿Y para que armarnos comprándoles armas a USA si USA ya nos protege?)
Vamos por tres.
Salga lo que salga de esta guerra, está más que claro que Ucrania (o Galitzia-Volinia, o como se llame el engendro), está destrozada, y requerirá fuertes ayudas para la reconstrucción. Por "solidaridad" y proximidad, parece ser que de nuevo nos tocará a los euro-occidentales.
Ya son cuatro.
Supongo que habrá que añadir a los africanos (pobrecitos, están en desarrollo), los chinos, que nos crujirán de una u otra manera, y por supuesto todo el resto de ayudas y solidaridades a nuestros países hermanos latinoamericanos, o no tan hermanos pero igualmente economías en desarrollo asiáticas.
Creo que llevo ocho.
¿Y los de mi pueblo, cuando cobran algo....?
Creo que la vaca no da para tanto.
Al final, veo que llegarán los tiempos de "_En pié famelica legión_", y la unión de todos los euro-rusos en pobreza compartida.
No supimos/quisimos unirnos en la riqueza y el progreso, y acabaremos todos fraternalmente juntos en el pozo de la miseria.


----------



## pirivi-parava (26 Mar 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Naves ovnis están tomando San Petersburgo con Biden a la cabeza



romulianos, me lo temía


----------



## Alvin Red (26 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Sospechoso.



Joder, pues eso es chungo, las pastillas escasean y el tratamiento para una tisis normal es de seis meses y eso lo se por mi compi que le diagnosticaron una, yo no me contagie y eso que me hicieron la tira de pruebas que salieron negativas, 2 endoscopias bronquiales con análisis citológicos + análisis de sangre + prueba de la tuberculina, etc.


----------



## ccartech (26 Mar 2022)

La buena noticia es Odessa y la costa occidental todavía está bajo control ucraniano. Y no parece que Rusia busque la "desnazificación" de esa zona. Tienes razón sobre el acceso terrestre a Crimea. Por eso Mariupol recibió tantos golpes. Me pregunto cuál es el plan para Kharkiv?


----------



## Simo Hayha (26 Mar 2022)

Es increible la cantidad de orcotanques que pueden haber sido destruidos en un mes. Y aquí muchos obviándolo, como si fuese totalmente normal o esperado, una nimiedad, un contratiempo. Esto es un revés para rusia de proporciones galácticas.


----------



## No al NOM (26 Mar 2022)

Han eliminado a Azov por fin, y dentro de ellos estaban los de Sector


----------



## Mongolo471 (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Viva la Legión.
> 
> "Me encanta el olor a tanque ruso quemado por la mañana".
> 
> Adaptación libre de frase mítica.



Carros de combate no he visto ni uno, BMP o BMD sí, pero la verdad es que entre el humo y lo mal grabado que está, es como si grabara un OVNI.


----------



## Simo Hayha (26 Mar 2022)

Artillería ucrania revienta blindados rusos escondiditos entre los arboles


----------



## ccartech (26 Mar 2022)

Fuentes rusas dicen que las fuerzas aéreas rusas golpearon el aeropuerto #Kiev después de que llegaran cargamentos de armas provenientes de Polonia.


----------



## crocodile (26 Mar 2022)

Subliminal& dijo:


> a través de los medios te engañan, no solo para quitarte el dinero si no también para matarte con ese dinero, eso sí, se las apañaran para culpar a otros de esas muertes y ellos quedarán como salvadores y el inocente como un criminal de guerra que hay que asesinar.
> 
> PERIODISTAS TERRORISTAS



Esa es la definición, las noticias que se están dando sobre el conflicto en occidente y España en particular son puro TERRORISMO INFORMATIVO, pura propaganda de guerra en favor de USA/OTAN.
Esos perros que difunden odio, rusofobia y xenofobia anti rusa deberían ser juzgados por delito de odio.


----------



## Simo Hayha (26 Mar 2022)

Un ucranio sale a dar un paseo entre montones de cadáveres orcorrusos


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Mar 2022)

KALIBER CAMINO DE SU DESTINO EN LO UNIVERSAL

_*⚡*_ Russia's "calibers". They fly to Ovidopol, Odessa region.

Intel Slava Z

VIDEO AQUI 0:08





81.1K views17:28

Intel Slava Z






AQUI ENLANCE AL VIDEO
0:15


Spain. This is not a missile attack
SON LOS PESCADORES
against wild fuel prices​


----------



## Simo Hayha (26 Mar 2022)

Ucranios avanzando entre el pacocalipsis orcorruso


----------



## ccartech (26 Mar 2022)

La vicepresidenta Olena #Kondratiuk anunció los 10 pasos para poner fin a la guerra y detener la invasión de , un plan de , y . El plan de acción conjunto correspondiente basado en los resultados de las visitas a #Kyiv fue anunciado por el Primer Ministro de #Poland 
@MorawieckiM
. 1/5


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (26 Mar 2022)

Ucranios capturan un tanque y lo revientan con explosivos


----------



## No al NOM (26 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Ucranios avanzando entre el paocalisis orcorruso



Vehículos Ucros alcanzados al inicio de empezar en Kharkiv. Y alcanzados por la aviación Rusa. Ucrania no tenía al empezar el 2 día aviación


----------



## Mongolo471 (26 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> #Russia #Ukraine #UkraineRussia Presunto video de las fuerzas ucranianas usando bombas de fósforo en el área #Donetsk . /425



Eso es de la guerra de Siria


----------



## ccartech (26 Mar 2022)

Esta noche, en #Kyiv .


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (26 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Un ucranio sale a dar un paseo entre montones de cadáveres orcorrusos





Simo Hayha dijo:


> Ucranios avanzando entre el pacocalipsis orcorruso



bonita la música


----------



## Mongolo471 (26 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Ucranios capturan un tanque y lo revientan con explosivos



Otra vez, eso no es un carro de combate, hasta lo ponen en el título, es un BMD.


----------



## Alvin Red (26 Mar 2022)

Ya se como lograra USA enviarnos tanto combustible, reciclando el aceite para freír  

Chick-fil-A to Convert Used Cooking Oil into Renewable Transportation Fuel 
The famous chicken restaurant chain Chick-fil-A, Inc. recently picked Darling Ingredients to turn its used cooking oil into ‘cleaner-burning renewable transportation fuel,’ according to a press release on Monday.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (26 Mar 2022)

Cuentan que la "negociación" está cerca de alcanzarse, ¿pensáis que es creíble?


----------



## Mongolo471 (26 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Esta noche, en #Kyiv .



Y otro más, eso es de una explosión en China en 2015, una desgracia en Tianjin.


----------



## Casino (26 Mar 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Cuentan que la "negociación" está cerca de alcanzarse, ¿pensáis que es creíble?




No, los ucranianos van a utilizar las negociaciones para demorar el fin del conflicto, a menos que los rusos traguen y devuelvan Crimea y Donbass


----------



## Simo Hayha (26 Mar 2022)

Otro camión de orcosuministros destruido


----------



## Salamandra (26 Mar 2022)

No sé de que pie cojea este periodico chino. fue el primero que me salió cuando buscaba que podian pensar los chinos del conflicto pero ahi lo dejo:









Chip industry faces foreign capital flight as Taiwan authority ‘plays with fire’ - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





Con traduccción de San google:

La razón del* auge de la industria de semiconductores de Taiwán* es que forman parte de la globalización y el multilateralismo, que *no pueden definirse solo por la tecnología estadounidense, sino por el mercado y la cadena de suministro de China continental, así como por las materias primas para la fabricación de chips de países como Rusia y Ucrania*, dijeron los expertos.

Tal ventaja puede verse afectada ante una *posible interrupción de la cadena de suministro en países como Ucrania y Rusia, grandes productores de materias primas para semiconductores como el neón y el paladio.* 

Las crecientes tensiones en el Estrecho de Taiwán planteadas por la constante especulación y provocación de algunas autoridades de Taiwán son un posible impulsor de la fuga de capital extranjero, dijo un miembro de la industria al Global Times bajo condición de anonimato el viernes, y describió la medida como "jugar con fuego". " que eventualmente dañará su propio negocio.

*La inversión extranjera en la región también pareció ser una caída* similar que incluso captó la atención de algunos medios estadounidenses, describiendo el vuelo como "*más grande que la crisis financiera mundial en 2008"*.

A los chinos, o al menos a los de este diario, no les ha caído muy bien el veto a Rusia de los taiwaneses.


----------



## Alvin Red (26 Mar 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Cuentan que la "negociación" está cerca de alcanzarse, ¿pensáis que es creíble?



Como están las cosas creo que no, Ucrania es solo un fleco del tema.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Mar 2022)

a ver, que aqui hay mucho OTANERO y se esta siendo injusto; es posible que rusia este haciendo el ridiculo, es posible que rusia sea la mayor plataforma mundial de la pornografia infantil, es posible que haya secuestrado a 2.400 niños ucranianos desde que se inicio la invasion, y es hasta posible que esa bosta de imperio merezca un cerco tipo labotario P4 o Racoon city para que nadie ni nada entre y salga de alli. Ahora lo que los OTANEROS jamas van a reconocer es la contribucion al LEGADO DE LA ALTA CULTURA de rusia



rabia occidente


----------



## Alvin Red (26 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> No sé de que pie cojea este periodico chino. fue el primero que me salió cuando buscaba que podian pensar los chinos del conflicto pero ahi lo dejo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sobre el Neón resbalan porque solo se utiliza para crear atmosferas inertes y se extrae de la atmosfera, si pones Litio pues si, puede interrumpirse la cadena de suministros por falta de Litio y Paladio.


----------



## Don Meliton (26 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> La única duda que tengo de este buen análisis es si China y EEUU no están actuando en la sombra juntos para llegar a esto, aun es más, creo que China tiene comprados a la mayoría de los políticos americanos y a Facebook y twiter como se demostró en las elecciones de EEUU.



Por que Twiter y Facebook estan prohinidos en China, pues?

Por que todas las resoluciones contra China se alcanzan por mayoria en el Senado y el Congreso?

Como puedes ver tu teoria no resiste dos simples preguntas.


----------



## Don Meliton (26 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> No sé si van juntos, pero a China, una Rusia humillada y empobrecida le viene genial tanto si decide comersela como si decide regarla



No，ａ China lo que le viene genial es una Rusia musculosa y con esteroides como brazo derecho del eje euroasiatico.


----------



## Don Meliton (26 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Pues eso mismo que dices, China no va por la vía militar para el control hegemónico, sino por la comercial.
> Los países arrasados por la guerra no suelen tener dinero para comprar nada.
> 
> Ellos (China) no pueden exportar soft power, porque su cultura es alienígena para occidente, su idioma es incomprensible y son esencialmente diferentes.
> ...



Japon exporto soft power con los mismos mimbres.

De hecho en Africa y Sudeste asiatico las telenovelas chinas triunfan.

Por otro lado, no es la prosperidad como bien supremo, eso puede cambiar en una decada, y de hecho asi ha sido, durante el mandado de Xi Jinping se ha fortalecido la idea de que lo importante es el bien comun, y si hay que hacer sacrificios se hacen, aunque estos metan mano en el bolsillo de los chinos, como bien se ha demostrado durante la pandemia, donde las restricciones en China, han supuesto, todavia lo siguen haciendo una merma importante en la economia de los particulares, y por ahora la sociedad no se ha demostrado en contra. Todo lo contrario, los chinos con los que hablo se sienten muy orgullosos de ser una sociedad capaz de sacrificarse por el bien comun, no como las decadentes sociedades occidentales. Las ultimas restricciones pueden muy bien ser un preparacion o al menos un globo sonda, y por ahora el resultado es positivo, los chinos son capaces de encerrarse en casa habiendo cientos de casos en una ciudad, no digo muertos, digo casos, la mayoria de ellos asintomaticos. Comparalo con occidente, donde hicieron falta poner cientos de MUERTOS, para que la sociedad aceptara, a reganyadientes una merma en sus sagradas LIBERTAZES, ya sea ganar dinero o sorber lefas como bien dice nuestro buen amigo el perro. Crees que la sociedad occidental esta mejor preparada que la china para asumir los costes de un estado de excepcion? Yo sinceramente lo dudo.

Los ultimos blockbuster en China, ambientados en la guerra de Corea, inciden sobre ese punto, si hay que hacer sacrificios se hacen, todo sea por la seguridad de la patria y un mundo mejor para sus hijos (este punto es muy importante). China esta preparada para la guerra, solo necesita una buena razon para ir a ella, como se demostro en la guerra de Corea los chinos son capaces de hacer sacrificios y apretar los dientes si hace falta, y Occidente por desgracia, no hace mas que darles buenas razones para sentirse acorralada.


----------



## No al NOM (26 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> a ver, que aqui hay mucho OTANERO y se esta siendo injusto; es posible que rusia este haciendo el ridiculo, es posible que rusia sea la mayor plataforma mundial de la pornografia infantil, es posible que haya secuestrado a 2.400 niños ucranianos desde que se inicio la invasion, y es hasta posible que esa bosta de imperio merezca un cerco tipo labotario P4 o Racoon city para que nadie ni nada entre y salga de alli. Ahora lo que los OTANEROS jamas van a reconocer es la contribucion al LEGADO DE LA ALTA CULTURA de rusia
> 
> 
> 
> rabia occidente



Que tonto eres, metiéndote con los rusos porq beben

Aquí tienes idiota


----------



## JoséBatallas (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Oso Polar (26 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Como vas a meter 50.000 millones de m3 en 300 barcos.
> Para eso cada barco debería tener una capacidad de 166 millones de m3.
> Un barco de 166 millones de m3 !!!!!
> 
> ...



El gas natural en estado "natural", que pasa por la tuberías, tiene un volumen mayor al gas natural licuado (GNL), que es la que se lleva en los Tankers LNG. 

La conversión es la siguiente:

1m3 GNL = 610 m3 gas natural

Saludos,


----------



## amcxxl (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (26 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> a ver, que aqui hay mucho OTANERO y se esta siendo injusto; es posible que rusia este haciendo el ridiculo, es posible que rusia sea la mayor plataforma mundial de la pornografia infantil, es posible que haya secuestrado a 2.400 niños ucranianos desde que se inicio la invasion, y es hasta posible que esa bosta de imperio merezca un cerco tipo labotario P4 o Racoon city para que nadie ni nada entre y salga de alli. Ahora lo que los OTANEROS jamas van a reconocer es la contribucion al LEGADO DE LA ALTA CULTURA de rusia
> 
> 
> 
> rabia occidente


----------



## NPI (26 Mar 2022)

ReligiOff dijo:


> Puedes definir "perder la guerra" de varias formas en distintos planos.
> 
> Rusia ni de coña va a toma Jarkov si no lo ha hecho hasta ahora. LPR y DPR ya eran suyas de facto, no hacía falta hacer el ridículo y convertirse en un paria internacional para obtener esos territorios de mierda.



@ReligiOff utilizas casi las mismas palabras que estos "usuarios"

- @bicicarpediem
- @César Borgia
- @Desdemocratícese
- @KUTRONIO
- @legal
- @Sr. Pérez
- @Trovador

P.D.:


----------



## Top5 (26 Mar 2022)

ReligiOff dijo:


> No, del que va a perder la guerra por creerse que tenía un ejército capaz y pasarse de frenada.



Osease Zelensky...


----------



## Oso Polar (26 Mar 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Podría ser la una salida interesante para Rusia. La UE se haría cargo de la reconstucción de una Ucrania neutralizada, a cambio de levantar TODAS las sanciones a Rusia...
> 
> Sería una salida digna para casi todos. Novorusia sería olvidada por occidente, y es quien más ha sufrido...
> 
> Los paganinis, los PIGs, que veríamos como las ayudas que necesita el sur de Europa se la comen los ucros. Quizá Polonia se queje tembién porque tendría derecho a menos pasta.



No soluciona el problema, 

1.- Ucrania con salida al Mar Negro sería cuestión de unos años para que nuevamente quieran instalar una base de la OTAN.
2.- No se soluciona el problema de Odessa, que históricamente debería regresar al seno de Rusia para así conectar con Transnistria. 
3.- Fronteras demasiados extensas, el gasto de Rusia en materia militar en vez de reducirse aumentaría.
4.- El límite que mejor se acomodaría es hasta el Dnieper, incluyendo Odessa.


----------



## ccartech (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## ccartech (26 Mar 2022)

Las tropas ucranianas están recuperando las ciudades al este de #Kyiv y las fuerzas rusas que habían estado tratando de apoderarse de la capital están retrocediendo en las líneas de suministro demasiado extendidas, dijo Gran Bretaña, una indicación de un cambio en el impulso de la guerra. #UkraineWar #UkraineConflict


----------



## Oso Polar (26 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> La única duda que tengo de este buen análisis es si China y EEUU no están actuando en la sombra juntos para llegar a esto, aun es más, creo que China tiene comprados a la mayoría de los políticos americanos y a Facebook y twiter como se demostró en las elecciones de EEUU.



China, como lo mencione en la Guerra de Siria, con el tiempo puede pagar caro su "neutralidad".


----------



## BHAN83 (26 Mar 2022)

Si hubiera guerra en España, ¿creéis que los Ucranianos enviarían ayuda humanitaria a España?


Gente que es capaz de hacerle eso a sus vecinos por robar comida, ¿creéis que nos darían algo si hubiera guerra aquí?




www.burbuja.info


----------



## amcxxl (26 Mar 2022)

Atardecer en Kiev con el telón de fondo del humo de una fabrica de tanques en llamas. 


La artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, escondida en la zona industrial de Chernihiv, incendiada.


Nazi "Azov" Denis Kotenko, también conocido como "Skipper" - DESTRUIDO


Nacionalismo desde el escritorio de la escuela: Stepan Bandera se presenta como un héroe en los libros de historia de Ucrania En el libro para niños, Bandera, Shukhevych, Dzhemilev y otros líderes del movimiento nacionalista en el oeste de Ucrania se presentan como héroes. 


Más de diez grupos periodísticos de medios extranjeros arribaron a la LPR como parte de gira de prensa organizada por el Ministerio de Defensa de RF


----------



## amcxxl (26 Mar 2022)

Escoria otanica sigue usando fosforo blanco

DNR. Donetsk. ¡En este momento, el distrito de Kievskiy está cubierto con proyectiles de fósforo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania! 


Detonación en el aeropuerto de Jarkov 25/03/2022


El trabajo de Grads NM DPR en el área fortificada en Avdeevka


----------



## Top5 (26 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> La única duda que tengo de este buen análisis es s*i China y EEUU no están actuando en la sombra juntos para llegar a esto*, aun es más, creo que China tiene comprados a la mayoría de los políticos americanos y a Facebook y twiter como se demostró en las elecciones de EEUU.



Lo veo improbable eso.
Tal como veo la situación de China, es que esta se ha convertido en un país industrial y transformador de los recursos y materias primas que entran...

Esas materias primas las puede proveer Rusia, no E-E-U-U...
No creo que la diplomacia de China y E-E-U-U sea más que la diplomacia de unos ciclistas antes de la llegada a meta... "lo que hacen es mirarse".


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (26 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Las tropas ucranianas están recuperando las ciudades al este de #Kyiv y las fuerzas rusas que habían estado tratando de apoderarse de la capital están retrocediendo en las líneas de suministro demasiado extendidas, dijo Gran Bretaña, una indicación de un cambio en el impulso de la guerra. #UkraineWar #UkraineConflict



Putler también están perdiendo terreno en Kharkov 

Mira este es vecino suyo voluntario Brasileño esta ligeramente herido pero dice que se esta recuperando para seguir aniquilando Dymitrys !


----------



## Top5 (26 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> [...]
> 
> Vamos a ver chiquitos .... una cosa es Irak o Afganistan, unas bandas de cabreros, y otra muy distinta lo que está pasando ahora. USA se ha cuidado muy bien estos últimos 80 años de hacer tonterías con quien puede hacerles daño de verdad, solo van a por desgraciadillos indefensos. No pueden ni con Kim, como para hacer el gilipollas en Ucrania ....



Y no nos recordamos como salió E-E-U-U de Afganistán no hace mucho...


----------



## Don Meliton (26 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Las tropas ucranianas están recuperando las ciudades al este de #Kyiv y las fuerzas rusas que habían estado tratando de apoderarse de la capital están retrocediendo en las líneas de suministro demasiado extendidas, dijo Gran Bretaña, una indicación de un cambio en el impulso de la guerra. #UkraineWar #UkraineConflict



A estas alturas hay que asumir que todo lo que digan los gobiernos es propaganda, y RU no va a ser menos.


----------



## InigoMontoya (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Aurkitu (26 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> a ver, que aqui hay mucho OTANERO y se esta siendo injusto; es posible que rusia este haciendo el ridiculo, es posible que rusia sea la mayor plataforma mundial de la pornografia infantil, es posible que haya secuestrado a 2.400 niños ucranianos desde que se inicio la invasion, y es hasta posible que esa bosta de imperio merezca un cerco tipo labotario P4 o Racoon city para que nadie ni nada entre y salga de alli. Ahora lo que los OTANEROS jamas van a reconocer es la contribucion al LEGADO DE LA ALTA CULTURA de rusia
> 
> 
> 
> rabia occidente



La productora de los videos tiene su gracia mostrando el arquetipo de profundo poligonero de aquellos lares y seres grotescos. Aunque más bien diría que esa cultura _de las apariencias derroidas_ se ha movido de occidente a oriente, no a la inversa. Y más concretamente de EE.UU, de la _alta cultura_ americana en esta dirección...que gran aporte para el legado cultural de la humanidad, cierto.

Aquí, más avanzados en algún lugar del lejano occidente, enseñando a las niñas que no se preocupen por un nabo....



_Barcelona_...



Entretente un rato con los recomendados, vas a disfrutar o te van a entrar ganas de que vuelen de una vez cabezas nucleares.


----------



## amcxxl (26 Mar 2022)

Una civil que huyó de #Mariúpol denuncia cómo el Batallón Azov, Pravy Sektor y otros grupos neonazis ucranianos asesinaron a un niño de 2 años y a su madre.


----------



## No al NOM (26 Mar 2022)

Payaso deja de manchar el hilo me cago en tu puta madre. Ya te metemos en el ignore y que te lea el cornudo maricón de tu padre


----------



## Common_Deletion (26 Mar 2022)

Hunter Biden helped secure millions for biotech research Ukraine


Email emails and correspondence obtained by DailyMail.com from Hunter's abandoned laptop show he helped secure millions for Metabiota.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## amcxxl (26 Mar 2022)

rata inmunda solo mereces un tiro en la nuca
al ignore degenerado


----------



## No al NOM (26 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Putler también están perdiendo terreno en Kharkov
> 
> Mira este es vecino suyo voluntario Brasileño esta ligeramente herido pero dice que se esta recuperando para seguir aniquilando Dymitrys !



Pero si esa putita fue de las pocas que sobrevivieron, se rompió una uña y salió como buena puta corriendo con su mami mua mua


----------



## Chavalillo (26 Mar 2022)

*NOTICIA DE ÚLTIMA HORA! MÉXICO Y RUSIA ACABAN DE FIRMAR ALIANZA! MIENTRAS AMLO SE MUEVE, EEUU NOESTÁ FELIZ CON HABER PERDIDO ANTIGUO ALIADO. MEXICANOS AFIRMAN QUE MÉXICO AL FIN TIENEN UN PRESIDENTE CON HUEVOS*


----------



## No al NOM (26 Mar 2022)

Y esto es lo que aportan estos chupapollas al foro


----------



## Aurkitu (26 Mar 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> No soluciona el problema,
> 
> 1.- Ucrania con salida al Mar Negro sería cuestión de unos años para que nuevamente quieran instalar una base de la OTAN.
> 2.- No se soluciona el problema de Odessa, que históricamente debería regresar al seno de Rusia para así conectar con Transnistria.
> ...



*Totalmente*. Así debería ser, si no demasiados muertos para poco más que una patada para adelante. ¿Dentro de otros 8 años igual? Seguro. Los anglos no van a parar de meter cizaña. Lo dejo claro el _paco_ de Ben Wallace en la llamada que le hicieron los dos bromistas rusos, del canal Vovan222prank; ahora eliminado.

Le sentó para el culo.









YouTube removes account publishing hoaxes of ministers over Russia links


The account, allegedly running a Kremlin disinformation campaign, published videos of Defence Secretary Ben Wallace and Home Secretary Priti Patel.




www.glasgowtimes.co.uk





La libertad de occidente según la fuerza en la pisada de la bota anglo._ Putin malo, Putin es ruso, ruso malo._


----------



## Impresionante (26 Mar 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Hace 7 años


----------



## No al NOM (26 Mar 2022)

Lo encontré, daba clases con Javelin en los institutos. Ya no más. Denis kotenko


----------



## No al NOM (26 Mar 2022)

No es sudaca como tú dices, era nazi de Azov


----------



## No al NOM (26 Mar 2022)

No, no soy sudaca. Pero si lo fuera a mucha honra


----------



## No al NOM (26 Mar 2022)

Hombre los intoxicadores de Euromaidan también lo sacan


----------



## No al NOM (26 Mar 2022)

Ya te cansaste de amenazar por privado Marica Nazi?


----------



## raptors (26 Mar 2022)

_"Ya no más..."_ Ja ja ja


----------



## No al NOM (26 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Ya no mas... Ja ja ja


----------



## Antonio-Sanchez-psoe (26 Mar 2022)

19 marzo 2022: putin anuncia una nueva vacuna rusa contra el virus del COVID, “Convasel”


https://tass.com/russia/1424553?utm_source=google.es&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=google.es&utm_referrer=google.es




www.burbuja.info


----------



## zapatitos (26 Mar 2022)

Virgensanta, en mi vida he visto un hilo del foro con tantos trolls y CMs como hay en este. Es alucinante.

Saludos.


----------



## Aurkitu (26 Mar 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1000280



La primera vez que veo a un nuevo-subnormal como ese...ya ni clase tienen algunos. ¿Reportándolo le eliminará alguien la cuenta? Pobre Burbuja.

A los _recién_ llegados tendrían que limitarle durante un tiempo la cantidad de mensajes, y los privados.


----------



## HUROGÁN (26 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> La primera vez que veo a un nuevo-subnormal como ese...ya ni clase tienen algunos. ¿Reportándolo le eliminará alguien la cuenta? Pobre Burbuja.
> 
> A los _recién_ llegados tendrían que limitarle durante un tiempo la cantidad de mensajes, y los privados.



Son literatura de a dos centavos, al ignore a la primera y sin advertir.


----------



## Magick (26 Mar 2022)

Algo parece... diferente.:


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (26 Mar 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Pero si esa putita fue de las pocas que sobrevivieron, se rompió una uña y salió como buena puta corriendo con su mami mua mua



El Brasilero es un duro a ese nada lo mata, el que a estado en Fabela Brasilera es cuasi inmortal se va a recuperar y va a aniquilar a muchos mas Putlerianos, o no quieres que se recupere el muchacho ?

Tan buena honda que son los Brasileños


*El Putler carnicero de gente blanca desgraciado maldito pierde latas en todos lados en todas partes ha regalado un ejercito blindado entero Ucra-Rambos super bien equipados, dictadura criminal mafiosa de mierda con altos mandos eunucos de mierda siempre acojonados de no le quieren dar malas noticias al líder obvio todo sale mal *


Estos no sobrevivieron ya están fuera del conjunto de los números reales

*BOOOOOM! ES SO FUCKING FENOMENAL VER LATAS PUTLERIANAS ARDIENDO ! *



Aquí otra lata putleriana mas valió madres de hace unos días imágenes de drone de observación 






Cadáveres de esclavos de Putler esparcidos por Mariupol fotos tomados por un Drone de Observación


----------



## Magick (26 Mar 2022)

- Teniente General retirado Ben Hodges insta a más ayuda occidental para que Kiev pueda pasar de la defensa al ataque

"Solo estamos repartiendo el apoyo a Ucrania en lugar de inundarlos", dijo. "Siento que queremos evitar que sean derrotados, pero no estamos dispuestos a dejar que ganen"


----------



## Magick (26 Mar 2022)

BLOOMBERG: "A EUROPA LE QUEDAN 40 DÍAS DE EXISTENCIAS DIÉSEL".


----------



## Magick (26 Mar 2022)

Nuevo mapa de Ucrania del Ministerio de Defensa francés para hoy:


----------



## Don Meliton (26 Mar 2022)

No se si va aqui pero viendo que el subforo es monotema, igualmente lo comparto en este hilo.

China and Solomon Islands Draft Secret Security Pact, Raising Alarm in the Pacific – DNyuz

China está a punto de firmar un pacto de seguridad con las Islas Salomon.

Para quien no le suenen las islas Salomon, son estas




Estan a tiro de piedra de Australia, con quien China se las ha tenido en los ultimos tiempos.

Aunque la noticia esta redactada de forma poco clara, parece intuirse que los chinos tendran una base alli, o por lo menos la capacidad de construir una, si esto fuera asi, seria la segunda base en suelo extranjero, siendo la primera en Djibouti.


----------



## Egam (26 Mar 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Menuda sarta de argumentos "porqueyolovalgo" mezclado con sandeces.


----------



## Kreonte (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Cosmopolita (26 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> rata inmunda solo mereces un tiro en la nuca
> al ignore degenerado



Para que veas que yo no gasto este tipo de lenguajes m y al menos cuido las formas y decoro, a pesar de discrepar con Vd.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 Mar 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> No se si va aqui pero viendo que el subforo es monotema, igualmente lo comparto en este hilo.
> 
> China and Solomon Islands Draft Secret Security Pact, Raising Alarm in the Pacific – DNyuz
> 
> ...




BUeno monotema no, solo que rusia ha perdido y que ucrania esta ganando, asi practicamente desde que empezo el tema.

Cuando en unos dias empiece la tercera guerra mundial no se como ira el hilo quizas haya publicidad y bot animando a que nos alistemos.

Si me salvais de ir a la guerra y pagais bien me sumo a la campaña, por si alguien me lee, total mandar a medio foro a primera linea de combate tampoco se me iba a hacer muy desagradable.


----------



## Kreonte (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (26 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Para que veas que yo no gasto este tipo de lenguajes m y al menos cuido las formas y decoro, a pesar de discrepar con Vd.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Polonia que gran país mis respetos


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (26 Mar 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1000280



@Tucho Cacolas jejejejejejeje


----------



## Magick (26 Mar 2022)

DEP:

*Taylor Hawkins*


----------



## NPI (26 Mar 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> No se si va aqui pero viendo que el subforo es monotema, igualmente lo comparto en este hilo.
> 
> China and Solomon Islands Draft Secret Security Pact, Raising Alarm in the Pacific – DNyuz
> 
> ...



@Don Meliton a menos de 2000 km de distancia de Australia


----------



## crocodile (26 Mar 2022)

Otro torturado por los ukronazis sospechoso de no apoyar el régimen nazi ukro.


----------



## Simo Hayha (26 Mar 2022)

En fin, yo no sé si se puede ser más subnormal que los rusos. Ahora dicen que ya han terminao lo que habían venido a hacer esas columnas de orcotanques, que Ucrania está desmilitarizada y desnazificadad y que se van a concentrar en solo robarles terreno en el este.


----------



## Egam (26 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> La mayoría de las guerras tienen su origen en el tema económico, pero esta no es así.



No das ningún argumento salvo tus cojones morenos.
Verás, esta guerra es fundamentalmente económica para evitar la simbiosis natural entre Europa - Rusia, y se desarrolle como potencia mundial que haga sombra a USA.

USA vive de :
1. esquilmar recursos ajenos 
2. Impresora del dólar (Exportar inflación)
3. Venta de Armamento.
4. Mantener a sus vasallos en linea

Y para que nadie le haga sombra, mantiene a todos sus aliados, a los que atrapa en su red como camelo primero con acuerdos económicos (aranceles, ayudas, etc) y finalmente implantando bases militares, como vasallos donde no tienen ni voz ni voto en ningún aspecto tecnológico ni militar. En lo económico nos dan los palos cuando nos desviamos mucho de los umbrales que tienen marcados.

Cuando USA está dentro, no se la puede sacar.

Desengañate, esto no es "por defender los valores democráticos de occidente", que además ni son valores fijos ni son democráticos.


----------



## mazuste (26 Mar 2022)

La Ucrania es lugar que sintetiza el movimiento de placas tectónicas de la geopolítica mundial.
Está cambiando el equilibrio de poder internacional en amplia totalidad . La Europa occidental,
abducida, queda sometida a los designios de la metrópoli imperial, mientras Eurasia aumenta
su proyección geopolítica como del nuevo orden multipolar.


----------



## Artedi (26 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Lo cierto es que el pueblo lo sacó
> Ver archivo adjunto 999314
> 
> 
> Y en represalia, Rusia invade el donbas y luego Crimea.



Esto no es "el pueblo", es una manifestación violenta de unas cuantas decenas de miles de personas.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (26 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Las tropas ucranianas están recuperando las ciudades al este de #Kyiv y las fuerzas rusas que habían estado tratando de apoderarse de la capital están retrocediendo en las líneas de suministro demasiado extendidas, dijo Gran Bretaña, una indicación de un cambio en el impulso de la guerra. #UkraineWar #UkraineConflict



chamo pásate a este otro tema ahi se estan analizando mejor los acontecimientos en el terreno 





Algo pasa con la ofensiva rusa está atascada y sufriendo muchas perdidas. Putin reloaded V. II


Continuación de este. https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/algo-pasa-con-la-ofensiva-rusa-esta-atascada-y-sufriendo-muchas-perdidas.1712902/unread




www.burbuja.info






Aquí lo que hay es puro imbécil pro rusito zoquete spameando propaganda de mierda es 0 análisis y debate ya que la calidad de los participantes es muy pobre ellos solo quieren que le coloques la propaganda putinista de mierda viven una realidad paralela


----------



## frangelico (26 Mar 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> No se si va aqui pero viendo que el subforo es monotema, igualmente lo comparto en este hilo.
> 
> China and Solomon Islands Draft Secret Security Pact, Raising Alarm in the Pacific – DNyuz
> 
> ...



Es la primera fase de la ruptura del cerco anglosajón, el "collar de perlas" que va de Hokkaido a Taiwan, Filipinas y Singapur más Australia. Todos países fuertemente armados (con la excepción filipina, que tiene unas FFAA pequeñas) en la órbita de EEUU.

Con los años China se posicionará militarmente en Malasia o Indonesia, creo que más bien en la segunda y quizá alcance acuerdos con India (Andaman) o con Birmania , y más pronto que tarde con Pakistán (que juega a dos bandas, psro también en Djibouti hay presencia militar estadounidense y china) para bases aeronavales. Necesitan estar al otro lado de la valla.

Para eso han levantado desde la casi nada una marina gigantesca. El Atlántico quizá es de menos interés para ellos pero la ruta por los estrechos hacia el Golfo y las del Pacífico son de su interés y no van a dejar que se les amenace con el cierre.


----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)

China: "EE.UU. y la OTAN no están en condiciones de juzgar a ningún país hasta que se disculpen con la gente de Yugoslavia"


La portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de China ha exigido a EE.UU. y a la Alianza Atlántica que pidan perdón por los ataques en Yugoslavia, Irak, Siria y Afganistán.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (26 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> En fin, yo no sé si se puede ser más subnormal que los rusos. Ahora dicen que ya han terminao lo que habían venido a hacer esas columnas de orcotanques, que Ucrania está desmilitarizada y desnazificadad y que se van a concentrar en solo robarles terreno en el este.



El sur del país para ser mas concreto Odessa no lo pueden tomar se van a centrar solo en Mariupol principalmente y consolidad lo que tomaron en el sur adoptando una postura probablemente mas defensiva.

Imagen satélite del buque de desembarco ruso ardiendo es la ciudad que esta al lado de Mariupol 





Cualquier intento de desembarco en Odessa puede acabar en desastre obviamente las capacidades de desembarco anfibio son pobres.

Otro soldado esclavo de Putler capturado






Mas soldados (5) esclavos de Putler capturados o es probable que se estén entregando por dinero se habla de un plan de sobornos


----------



## amcxxl (26 Mar 2022)

Una de mercenarios a la brasa ... marchando !!!

El 199º centro de entrenamiento de las Tropas Aerotransportadas de Alta Móvilidad en Zhytomyr fue destruido por un ataque con misiles. 




En la región de Kherson y otras regiones controladas por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en el sur de Ucrania, ha comenzado la formación de nuevas administraciones militares y civiles, se ha iniciado el proceso de transmisión de la televisión rusa y se están introduciendo rublos rusos en circulación, dijo el viceprimer ministro. de Crimea Georgy Muradov


Voenkor @sashakots visitó las posiciones de los paracaidistas rusos en Gostomel.
“El enemigo está preparado, no puedes subestimarlo. El estado de ánimo es excelente. Todos soldados contratados, nada de jóvenes, todos hombres adultos”, dice uno de los luchadores.


Informe de la antigua base del batallón nacional "Azov" en el edificio de la pensión "Yalta"


----------



## Impresionante (26 Mar 2022)

. El ministro de Economía alemán aconseja a los proveedores de energía de su país que no paguen por el gas ruso en rublos

_Sin embargo, señaló que la decisión última corresponde a los proveedores privados de energía
_
Jojojo


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Putin va a ser asesinado, es cuestión de tiempo, por sus propios hombres, lo mismo que Beria



Jerson ha sido recuperada.

Matar a Putin ya es el primer debwr patriptico para cualquier ruso.

Y es cuestion de dias.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (26 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> China: "EE.UU. y la OTAN no están en condiciones de juzgar a ningún país hasta que se disculpen con la gente de Yugoslavia"
> 
> 
> La portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de China ha exigido a EE.UU. y a la Alianza Atlántica que pidan perdón por los ataques en Yugoslavia, Irak, Siria y Afganistán.
> ...



WTF esto sigue escalando shurmanos. 

Acabará habiendo hongos nucelares.....


----------



## Mitrofán (26 Mar 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Lo veo improbable eso.
> Tal como veo la situación de China, es que esta se ha convertido en un país industrial y transformador de los recursos y materias primas que entran...
> 
> Esas materias primas las puede proveer Rusia, no E-E-U-U...
> No creo que la diplomacia de China y E-E-U-U sea más que la diplomacia de unos ciclistas antes de la llegada a meta... "lo que hacen es mirarse".



a ver, ucrania es un juguete roto, rusia anécdota; hay dos jugadores, USA y china. la UE es el pagafantas ahora y para los restos.


----------



## Mitrofán (26 Mar 2022)

Chavalillo dijo:


> *NOTICIA DE ÚLTIMA HORA! MÉXICO Y RUSIA ACABAN DE FIRMAR ALIANZA! MIENTRAS AMLO SE MUEVE, EEUU NOESTÁ FELIZ CON HABER PERDIDO ANTIGUO ALIADO. MEXICANOS AFIRMAN QUE MÉXICO AL FIN TIENEN UN PRESIDENTE CON HUEVOS*



el inefable AMLO es un libro abierto tanto en este asunto como con el perdón por la conquista o la destrucción de aeropuertos del sXXI.


----------



## No al NOM (26 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Jerson ha sido recuperada.
> 
> Matar a Putin ya es el primer debwr patriptico para cualquier ruso.
> 
> Y es cuestion de dias.



Como se nota que no entiendes, tiene casi el 95% de apoyo.


----------



## amcxxl (26 Mar 2022)

*Habla Moscú: "De la Oficina de Información Soviética" Pronto habrá una repetición.*

resumen de las operaciones del 10 de septiembre de 1943
las tropas del frente Sur, avanzando por la costa del Mar de Azov, vencieron la resistencia enemiga y tomaron la ciudad y el puerto de Mariupol


----------



## Impresionante (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Como se nota que no entiendes, tiene casi el 95% de apoyo.



La psique rusa no puede aceptar tener a un perdedor en el Kremlin, Putin ya no era tan popular, pero se mantenia por su aureola de ajedrecista que habia sacado a Rusia del marasmo de los 90.

La derrota catastrofica en Ucrania es el fin de Putin, una muerte natural en las proximas semanas seria muy conveniente para el.

El proximo presidente de Rusia habra que consensuarlo con Washington..Chubais?


----------



## raptors (26 Mar 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> el inefable AMLO es un libro abierto tanto en este asunto como con el perdón por la conquista o la destrucción de aeropuertos del sXXI.



El presidente de AMLO alias el kks, (le gusta que le digan así...) tiene la posición correcta de apoyar a rusia pero lo hace desde la posición de un dictador bananero... esta coludido con la mafia... y no le importa la gente... aunque de dientes para afuera diga lo contrario.... pd: kks=excremento fecal


----------



## No al NOM (26 Mar 2022)

Cada vez que el subnormal del @Simo Hayha u otro imbécil suben algo yo ya sé que son fakes, pero ellos disfrutan un rato

Falso: Voluntarios o mercenarios estadounidenses están filmando un video de sus acciones cerca de Kiev, que muestra un tanque ruso destruido.

Verdad: El video muestra equipos ucranianos dañados. En él, a pesar de los graves daños, se ve una rejilla antiacumulativa en una proyección lateral. En la tecnología rusa, las pantallas antiacumulativas y la protección dinámica tienen un diseño completamente diferente, el tipo tradicional de rejilla está solo sobre la torreta de algunos tanques, como una forma de protección contra los misiles antitanque Javelin.

Ukrofags y Amerishits acostados juntos como serpientes en un pozo


----------



## Impresionante (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (26 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> La psique rusa no puede aceptar tener a un perdedor en el Kremlin, Putin ya no era tan popular, pero se mantenia por su aureola de ajedrecista que habia sacado a Rusia del marasmo de los 90.
> 
> La derrota catastrofica en Ucrania es el fin de Putin, una muerte natural en las proximas semanas seria muy conveniente para el.
> 
> El proximo presidente de Rusia habra que consensuarlo con Washington..Chubais?


----------



## Mitrofán (26 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> El presidente de AMLO alias el kks, (le gusta que le digan así...) tiene la posición correcta de apoyar a rusia pero lo hace desde la posición de un dictador bananero... esta coludido con la mafia... y no le importa la gente... aunque de dientes para afuera diga lo contrario.... pd: kks=excremento fecal



hasta un reloj averiado da dos veces la hora correcta al día


----------



## raptors (26 Mar 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> hasta un reloj averiado da dos veces la hora correcta al día



Pues si esta averiado.. quiere decir que sus manecillas están quietas... entonces cómo va a dar dos veces la hora..!!!????


----------



## No al NOM (26 Mar 2022)

El principal nazi ucraniano Biletsky se encuentra en angustia y tristeza.

Los rusos disparan a los compañeros de armas de Azov como perros, uno tras otro.



A la derecha Denis kotenko, hace 3 años en institutos dando clases de flipado de azov


----------



## alnitak (26 Mar 2022)

un saludo a la Porter, la.amante de santiago camacho, que dice que investiga en foros rusos y lo que hace es venir a burbuja a copiar y a ganar dinero de nuestro esfuerzo


----------



## No al NOM (26 Mar 2022)

Parece que Sergei resucitó después de darlo por muerto. En serio, bloqueen a todo proOtan chupa nardos

Ministro de Defensa de Rusia, Sergei Shoigu:

- El Ministerio de Defensa cumple a cabalidad con todas las obligaciones sociales con el personal, teniendo en cuenta las decisiones que se toman en materia de indexación.

- A pesar de las sanciones, el nivel de conclusión de contratos para la orden de defensa del estado ha alcanzado el 85%, este trabajo se completará en abril.

- Teniendo en cuenta la realización de una operación especial en Ucrania, es necesario mantener el ritmo de entrega de armas prometedoras a las tropas.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (26 Mar 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> hasta un reloj averiado da dos veces la hora correcta al día



si es digital solo 1


----------



## Mitrofán (26 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Pues si esta averiado.. quiere decir que sus manecillas están quietas... entonces cómo va a dar dos veces la hora..!!!????



mira este reloj, a las 14:53 y a las 02:53 da la hora correcta todos los días.


----------



## bangkoriano (26 Mar 2022)

No queda nada, terrible.


----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



La mediocridad ha invadido las instancias dirigentes usanas o toman a todos por imbéciles?


----------



## No al NOM (26 Mar 2022)

Los expertos occidentales señalan que la defensa del este de Ucrania para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania puede ser significativamente complicada. Y esto bajo el supuesto de que el grupo ucraniano podrá retirarse a la segunda línea de defensa, que está en duda.


----------



## Impresionante (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (26 Mar 2022)

⚡Durante el día, la aviación operacional-táctica y del ejército golpeó 117 instalaciones militares de Ucrania, informa el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia. Entre ellos:

▪seis puestos de mando,
▪tres instalaciones de MLRS,
▪un sistema de misiles antiaéreos S-300,
▪nueve almacenes con armas y municiones, dos con combustible,
▪92 bastiones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, batallones nacionalistas y el área de concentración de equipo militar.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> La psique rusa no puede aceptar tener a un perdedor en el Kremlin, Putin ya no era tan popular, pero se mantenia por su aureola de ajedrecista que habia sacado a Rusia del marasmo de los 90.
> 
> La derrota catastrofica en Ucrania es el fin de Putin, una muerte natural en las proximas semanas seria muy conveniente para el.
> 
> El proximo presidente de Rusia habra que consensuarlo con Washington..Chubais?



Falta un alien y un reptiliano, aún así te doy un 2,25/10…


----------



## No al NOM (26 Mar 2022)

⚡Un grupo de tropas de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas está realizando operaciones de combate para capturar los asentamientos de Novomikhailovka y Novobakhmutovka, infligiendo daños de fuego al enemigo en puntos fuertes y en sus reservas, informa el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.


----------



## Harman (26 Mar 2022)

La guerra continuará


Varios son los líderes que pretenden convertirse en el principal mediador entre Rusia y Ucrania en busca de un acuerdo entre los dos países. El primer ministro israelí Naftali Bennett, que llegó a …




slavyangrad.es











La guerra continuará


26/03/2022


Varios son los líderes que pretenden convertirse en el principal mediador entre Rusia y Ucrania en busca de un acuerdo entre los dos países. El primer ministro israelí Naftali Bennett, que llegó a viajar a Moscú para tratar la cuestión directamente con Vladimir Putin es uno de los mejor posicionados. Es más, Volodymyr Zelensky ya ha propuesto Jerusalén como lugar prioritario para esa reunión con Vladimir Putin que el presidente ucraniano lleva tantos meses ansiando. Sin embargo, Bennett cuenta con la competencia de Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, siempre dispuesto a pescar en río revuelto en su intento de aumentar su influencia en el espacio postsoviético, ya sea en Ucrania, las zonas de mayoría musulmana de Rusia o los países de Asia Central.

El viernes, el presidente turco se refirió al estado de las negociaciones entre Rusia y Ucrania, que actualmente transcurren de forma telemática y sin el exagerado e injustificado optimismo de hace dos semanas. Las percepción del mandatario turco coincide con las expectativas de una negociación que parte de unas contradicciones difícilmente superables entre las partes, pero en las que la situación actual sí se presta a un acuerdo en varios de los puntos. Según Erdoğan, Rusia y Ucrania están cerca de un acuerdo en cuatro de los seis puntos alrededor de los que giran las negociaciones: el rechazo a la OTAN, la desmilitarización, las garantías de seguridad y el estatus de la lengua rusa.

No hay ninguna sorpresa en esos puntos. La OTAN ha dejado claro a Ucrania que no será admitida en la Alianza a corto o medio plazo, por lo que esa renuncia no es más que la aceptación de un hecho consumado, como lo es también la desmilitarización o rechazo a desplegar armas ofensivas (en realidad esta condición se refiere más a la negativa a construir bases militar extranjeras). Por supuesto, la eliminación de la discriminación de la lengua rusa supone únicamente la exigencia de que Zelensky cumpla sus promesas electorales.

El presidente turco no mencionó la cuestión de la desnazificación -que aunque Rusia no ha definido de forma explícita, supondría, cuando menos, la ilegalización de grupos como el batallón Azov y sus estructuras asociadas, que han sido integradas en el Estado-, pero sí mencionó que Ucrania no está dispuesta a aceptar la soberanía rusa sobre Crimea ni la independencia de Donbass. Esos puntos, sin los que es improbable que Rusia vaya a aceptar un acuerdo, pero que Ucrania no está dispuesta a negociar, hacen inviable la negociación entre las partes en estos momentos salvo que Moscú acepte la postura de Kiev de tratar ahora las cuestiones militares y postergar las cuestiones políticas para una reunión entre presidentes. Kiev busca así una vuelta a la dinámica de Minsk que ha probado que una tregua no puede sostenerse si no se produce en el marco de un acuerdo político.

El principal negociador ruso, Vladimir Medinsky, se refirió ayer al estado de las negociaciones y a la postura rusa. “Sin desmilitarización y desnazificación de Ucrania, reconocimiento de Crimea y Donbass, es improbable que se concluya un acuerdo con Kiev. Rusia insiste en un acuerdo completo en el que, además del estatus de neutralidad de Ucrania y garantías de seguridad, se plasmen posiciones que son vitales para Rusia”, afirmó Medisnky reafirmando que la posición de Moscú no ha cambiado.

La conclusión clara en estos momentos es que, ante un acuerdo improbable a corto plazo, la guerra continuará. Moscú confirmó ayer algo que ya puede observarse sobre el terreno: que va a centrarse en la liberación de Donbass. La batalla de Mariupol y expulsar al Ejército Ucraniano, que cuenta allí con decenas de miles de tropas de algunas de sus mejores unidades, de las zonas de Donetsk aún bajo su control serán las prioridades de los próximos días y semanas.

El escenario de una guerra a largo plazo, sin posibilidad de una guerra relámpago para Rusia o la retirada rusa que exige Ucrania supone la planificación de diversos escenarios. El canal de Telegram _Legitimny,_ fuente fiable de análisis desde el punto de vista ucraniano, aunque crítico con el Gobierno, planteaba ayer las perspectivas para el Estado ucraniano.

_Nuestra fuente informa de que la guerra va a continuar. Todos en ciertos círculos lo saben. Hemos hablado con expertos independientes que han valorado sobriamente la situación. Hemos basado este análisis en ellos. _

_Quien dirige la crisis ucraniana busca otros objetivos (no está interesado en un acuerdo entre los dos países, igual que no estaba interesado en la implementación de los acuerdos de Minsk). _
_Occidente no quería a Ucrania antes (de ahí que nos dieran solo el dinero necesario para seguir existiendo) y ahora, destruida, nuestros “socios” ya no nos necesitan. Para Occidente, es mejor dar Ucrania a los rusos, condenados a quedarse con problemas internos perpetuos y la necesidad de invertir grandes cantidades de dinero en la restauración de las infraestructuras ucranianas. En estos momentos, Occidente va a seguir poniendo dinero para poder blando y para remover la situación desde dentro (que es más barato y da más beneficios)._
_Simplemente no se permitirá a Zelensky cumplir las exigencias rusas (la independencia de la RPD/RPL, reconocimiento de Crimea como parte de la Federación Rusa, garantía de mantener el suministro de agua a Crimea, el ruso como segundo idioma del país, desnazificación -prohibición de Azov y batallones similares y su condena (aunque ahora sean héroes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania). Todo ello sería percibido como una rendición._
_Las soluciones son las siguientes: _

_Continuar la guerra hasta el último ucraniano y hasta la última ciudad. Habrá muchas víctimas, todo el país acabará en ruinas. Esta estrategia da esperanzas para Occidente de conseguir apretar a Rusia, pero, como vemos, nada de eso está ocurriendo ahora mismo. La economía rusa ha resistido y el rublo incluso se está recuperando._
_Dimitir sin aceptar las condiciones de la Federación Rusa y Yanukovich se convierte en presidente (al menos salvaría la soberanía de Ucrania). Aunque esto es improbable._
_Rendirse con garantías de paz. Esto también es debatible, teniendo en cuenta que las garantías de paz no valen nada hoy en día._
_La conclusión es que ninguna estrategia es beneficiosa para Ucrania. pero cada una tiene sus ventajas. La primera cuenta con la pequeña esperanza de victoria, aunque al precio de grandes sacrificios. Puede que no haya victoria y las víctimas quedarán. En el caso de las dos segundas, está la preservación del país, sus ciudades, monumentos, infraestructuras y salvar a miles de civiles._

Por el momento, y a la espera de la entrega de más armas, Kiev parece optar por la primera opción. Jactándose de victorias reales o imaginarias y contraataques que se producen fundamentalmente en el frente mediático, el Gobierno de Zelensky continúa exigiendo apoyo incondicional y sin restricciones a sus socios de la OTAN. Y cómodo en su estrategia de dilatar unas negociaciones en las que únicamente quiere tratar los temas militares o cuestiones políticas secundarias, Kiev continuará simulando actividad en una negociación en la que ambas partes deben de ser cada vez más conscientes de que el acuerdo seguirá siendo imposible hasta que una de las partes se encuentre al borde de una derrota militar.


----------



## No al NOM (26 Mar 2022)

Están los rusos repartiendo comida a la población incluso. Ya no son escudos humanos, el malvado Putin los ha salvado de morir como escudos


----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)

La otra guerra:









Los transportistas mantienen la presión: "Que se metan la subvención donde les quepa"


La Plataforma para la Defensa del Sector del Transporte rechaza el acuerdo alcanzado entre el Ministerio y la patronal y exige abordar la problemática de los costes




www.elconfidencial.com













Combustible caro para rato: la gasolina bajará mucho más lento que el petróleo


Dos economistas expertos en precios del combustible alertan de que las medidas para paliar la huelga no atacan el sobreprecio estructural que pagan todos los ciudadanos (y no solo los transportistas) en las gasolineras




www.elconfidencial.com





El problema de los precios en occidente es que están en manos de mafiosos con el apoyo de gobernantes corruptos e ineptos. Lo llaman democracia liberal porque son libres de arruinar a la plebe y te permiten votar por el cacique subvencionado de turno cada cuatro años.

El resto del tiempo te callas y remas.


----------



## No al NOM (26 Mar 2022)

Casco con las SS


----------



## vettonio (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Bishop (26 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Sospechoso.



A ver si vamos a tener pandemia, esta vez de verdad... de tuberculosis o de otras cosas.


----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)

Venezuela:









La inflación española subirá a tasas del 10% ya en el mes de marzo


A pocos días de que concluya el mes de marzo y con un panorama bélico en Ucrania que está afectando al alza imparable de los precios de los productos energéticos y de la cesta de la compra, elEconomista ha hecho una ronda de expertos, de cuyas conclusiones se extrae la clara posibilidad de que a...



www.eleconomista.es





Ah no. Es Hispanistán. Y eso sin tener un boicot y aislamiento brutales durante décadas como los sufridos por Venezuela o Cuba.
Siendo lo peor que es voluntario y autoimpuesto.


----------



## Guzmán de Berga (26 Mar 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> El principal nazi ucraniano Biletsky se encuentra en angustia y tristeza.
> 
> Los rusos disparan a los compañeros de armas de Azov como perros, uno tras otro.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1000329
> ...



Putin haciendo al mundo un poco mejor.


----------



## LIRDISM (26 Mar 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Lo veo improbable eso.
> Tal como veo la situación de China, es que esta se ha convertido en un país industrial y transformador de los recursos y materias primas que entran...
> 
> Esas materias primas las puede proveer Rusia, no E-E-U-U...
> No creo que la diplomacia de China y E-E-U-U sea más que la diplomacia de unos ciclistas antes de la llegada a meta... "lo que hacen es mirarse".



En las elecciones que perdió Trump se demostró que gran parte de los políticos de USA estaban comprados por China y hubo un juicio donde declararon los dueños de Facebook y twiter donde reconocieron que filtraban las imágenes que venían de China sobre el coronavirus para crear miedo. La agenda 2030 es un Gobierno mundial donde China será la primera potencia mundial y eso explica la política suicida de EEUU. EEUU solo ataca a Europa pero a nivel mundial cede territorio a China por eso, EEUU se retiró y se humilló como jamás se ha visto de Afganistán para dejárselo a China, por eso hubo que sacar a Trump porque sus políticas fortalecían a EEUU y acabar su amistad con Rusia y firmar los tratados de París de la agenda 2030, por eso China y USA a espaldas de Trump crearon la estafa del coronavirus donde los videos que llegaban de China de gente muriéndose eran falsos y por eso los ccdc de China y cdc de EEUU colaboraron con la pandemia conjuntamente y por eso EEUU financiaba el laboratorio de Wuhan y Fauci colaboraba con él y después resulta que apenas existió covid en China a pesar de todo lo que se vio por TV y solo afectó de verdad a Occidente y países anglo-sajobes, por eso, cuando Biden llegó al poder dijo que se iba imprimir 6 billones de dólares para ayudas sociales como excusa y una cifra tan enorme que es el triple del PIB de Italia está claro, que iba a ser muy perjudicial para EEUU porque iba a crear inflación a EEUU , pero primero inflación en el mundo y una inflación con la crisis energética tan bestial como tenemos iba a provocar conflictos en el mundo y por eso, EEUU y Europa hablan de energías limpias y Europa destroza centrales geotérmicas y no han invertido en décadas en buscar recursos energéticos con el daño que hace eso a la economía pero a China nadie le dice nada y por eso, la guerra de Ucrania favorece a China haciendo que se empiece a comprar gas en yuanes y metiendo a Rusia en el sistema unipay. China controla EEUU porque es el acuerdo de la agenda 2030 es lo que me está oliendo y al mismo tiempo EEUU controla Europa y la única duda es si Rusia está colaborando con la agenda 2030 porque la ha firmado o se está enfrentando a ella.


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

El ejército ruso entró en Slavutych

Las unidades del ejército ruso entraron en la ciudad de Slavutich, región de Kiev.


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

⚡Un grupo de tropas de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas está realizando operaciones de combate para capturar los asentamientos de Novomikhailovka y Novobakhmutovka, infligiendo daños al enemigo en sus puntos fuertes y en sus reservas, informa el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.


----------



## Harman (26 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La otra guerra:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Suele pasar cuando el Estado está al servicio de las Corporaciones.


----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Suele pasar cuando el Estado está al servicio de las Corporaciones.



Llámemoslo capitalismo desbocado o plutocracia.


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

Más pérdidas ucras..

*Sesión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa ruso Igor Konashenkov a partir de las 10.00 horas del 26 de marzo de 2022*

▪ Las tropas de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas luchan por la captura de los asentamientos de NOVOMIKHAILOVKA y NOVOBAKHMUTOVKA, infligiendo daños serios al enemigo durante el proceso.

▪ Durante el día 25 de marzo, misiles de crucero de alta precisión basados en el mar "kalibr" destruyeron un almacén con municiones y armas cerca del pueblo de VELIKIE KOROVNITSY, región de Zhytomyr.

Además, un misil de crucero *Onyx* destruyó un depósito de combustible en el área de Nikolaev, desde donde se abastecía de combustible al grupo AFU en la parte sur de Ucrania.

▪ Durante el día, la aviación operacional-táctica y del ejército golpeó 117 instalaciones militares de Ucrania.
Entre ellos: seis puestos de mando, tres instalaciones de sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple, un sistema de misiles antiaéreos S-300, nueve almacenes con armas y municiones, dos depósitos de combustible y lubricantes, así como 92 puntos fuertes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, batallones nacionalistas y la zona de concentración de material militar.

▪ Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos *derribaron tres aviones ucranianos (dos Su-25 y un Su-24)*, así como seis vehículos aéreos no tripulados en el aire sobre el pueblo de VISHNEVOE. Además, un misil táctico del complejo Tochka-U fue destruido cerca del pueblo de VASILYEVKA.
▪ En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, se han destruido: 267 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 207 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 1618 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 166 sistemas de lanzamiento de cohetes múltiples, 662 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros, así como 1453 unidades de vehículos militares especiales.
#Rusia Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## coscorron (26 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Venezuela:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y te diría que ni hemos empezado teniendo en cuenta que todo absolutamente todo esta con subidas de dos digitos en el supermercado ... Es estanflación subidas de la economia a precio real del 5 % y de los precios del 10 % es recesión del -5 % ...


----------



## Guzmán de Berga (26 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Suele pasar cuando el Estado está al servicio de las Corporaciones.



Y esas corporaciones por varios clanes familiares que se reparten los poderes militares, judiciales y políticos también, además de los económicos. Su parasitación hace a nuestras naciones ineficientes y nos abocan a caer en la decadencia, pero rediós, la de sangre que han hecho derramar que harán derramar antes de marchar de ahí.


----------



## El Tuerto (26 Mar 2022)

Que grima da el comediante drogadicto ucraniano con sus teatrales discursos diarios.

Cazar a ése chalado evitaría mucho sufrimiento a la población ucraniana.

Esgrime superioridad moral un tipo que lleva 11 partidos ilegalizados, incluido el partido socialista jajaja. Rata otánica.


----------



## bubibartra (26 Mar 2022)

Las autoridades de Crimea hablan de las nuevas estructuras de kherson y de que ésta era una región risa , la de Taurida. 


kherson y su posible anexión es a causa de Crimea, les proporciona el agua y recursos directos . Creo que Crimea va a presionar para que se anexione si o si. Y esto va a complicar cualquier acuerdo 


"Todos estos son pasos en la dirección correcta, porque el sureste de Ucrania siempre ha sido una parte importante de la civilización rusa, era la provincia de Taurida”, cita RIA Novosti al político ."









На юге Украины начали формировать военно-гражданские администрации


В южных регионах Украины, подконтрольных российским военным, начали формировать новые военно-гражданские администрации. Об этом 26 марта сообщил постпред Крыма при президенте России, вице-премьер региона Георгий Мурадов.




iz.ru


----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Y te diría que ni hemos empezado teniendo en cuenta que todo absolutamente todo esta con subidas de dos digitos en el supermercado ... Es estanflación subidas de la economia a precio real del 5 % y de los precios del 10 % es recesión del -5 % ...



Pero el tema es aun peor. El precio de los carburantes ni computa en la inflación. No entra en la cesta de la compra.


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

Ataque con cohetes a una unidad militar en Zhytomyr


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

Más mapas. Sinceramente son contradictorios, este parece fuente oficial ruski.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Bishop (26 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Esa es la definición, las noticias que se están dando sobre el conflicto en occidente y España en particular son puro TERRORISMO INFORMATIVO, pura propaganda de guerra en favor de USA/OTAN.
> Esos perros que difunden odio, rusofobia y xenofobia anti rusa deberían ser juzgados por delito de odio.



Sí y no. Sabes de sobra que sólo entra en "delito de odio" lo que interesa que entre, según el momento. Esa aberración del delito de odio no debió jamás existir, es parte fundamental del wokeismo. Ahora es delito "odiar" lo que no quieren que se odie. Dentro de poco, ya estamos viendo la patita, será delito NO "odiar" lo que se quiera que se odie. Al tiempo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *Hungría responde a Zelenski que no dejará pasar armas para Ucrania por su país*
> 
> El Gobierno húngaro reiteró hoy que no dejará pasar armas para Ucrania por su territorio porque no quiere involucrarse en la guerra, después de que anoche el líder ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski, preguntará en la reunión de la Alianza por qué Hungría impide el transporte de material bélico.
> 
> ...




Este dato es bastante significativo sobre los apoyos que tiene Rusia.

Se ve que zelinski ya no se fiaba










Vacuna Sputnik V: ¿qué países la tienen?


La vacuna rusa fue la primera en aprobarse y ya hay numerosos países que la administran



www.google.es














Presidente de Ucrania recibe primera dosis de vacuna Covishield de la India


Kiev, 2 mar (EFE).- El presidente de Ucrania, Vladímir Zelenski, recibió este martes la primera dosis de la vacuna anticovid Covishield, un preparado de la Universidad de Oxford y AstaZeneca producido en el Instituto Serum de la India. "La vacuna nos permitirá vivir nuevamente sin...




www.swissinfo.ch


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

*Estados Unidos ha pospuesto indefinidamente la cumbre prevista para la próxima semana con la participación de líderes asiáticos, no se comunica la causa. *


----------



## vettonio (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Sí y no. Sabes de sobra que sólo entra en "delito de odio" lo que interesa que entre, según el momento. Esa aberración del delito de odio no debió jamás existir, es parte fundamental del wokeismo. Ahora es delito "odiar" lo que no quieren que se odie. Dentro de poco, ya estamos viendo la patita, será delito NO "odiar" lo que se quiera que se odie. Al tiempo.



Poco a poco vamos entendiendo que el wokeismo importado de USA era sólo un instrumento de represión de las clases pudientes si se le ocurría al vulgo poner en duda el orden económico social del capital. Objetivo: reprimir cualquier movimiento social de los de abajo que no fuera debidamente enmarcado por el oficialismo vertical.


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

Mariupol, Kiev, Járkov. Ver "antes" y "después"


----------



## Eneko Aritza (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

Poco a poco, y sin pausa, los misiles ablandan las ideas…


----------



## vettonio (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Menudo zasca con el hospital....pero lo que decía el otro día, mierda de debates que no dejan hablar, es una simulación de debate y los contertulios lo tienen bien estudiado para destrozar las discusiones.


----------



## vettonio (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## poppom (26 Mar 2022)

No nos apresuremos a pedir la paz en el conflicto porque USA no va a permitir que haya paz y si acaba esto, la próxima guerra proxy estará al caer. Marruecos y Argelia están calentando en la banda, que sigan así.
Insisto, si alguien está muy preocupado por los civiles ucranianos solo tiene que imaginar que son sirios, yemeníes, o iraquíes para tener paz mental.


----------



## LIRDISM (26 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Y te diría que ni hemos empezado teniendo en cuenta que todo absolutamente todo esta con subidas de dos digitos en el supermercado ... Es estanflación subidas de la economia a precio real del 5 % y de los precios del 10 % es recesión del -5 % ...



Estamos en estanflación desde la crisis del 2008 lo que pasa es que ahora se nota mucho más.


----------



## No al NOM (26 Mar 2022)

❗Vladimir Putin firmó una ley para otorgar a los participantes de la operación militar especial en Ucrania y Donbass el estatus de veterano de combate.
La ley establece el estatus de veterano e inválido de operaciones militares para el personal militar, así como para los empleados de otros organismos encargados de hacer cumplir la ley y de seguridad que realicen tareas durante una operación militar especial en el territorio de Ucrania, las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk.


----------



## Antiparticula (26 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Menudo zasca con el hospital....pero lo que decía el otro día, mierda de debates que no dejan hablar, es una simulación de debate y los contertulios lo tienen bien estudiado para destrozar las discusiones.



Estamos en guerra.
En estado de guerra los debates son absurdos , imposibles.


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Estamos en guerra.
> En estado de guerra los debates son absurdos , imposibles.











El artículo 116: los estados de alarma, excepción y sitio


La suspensión de derechos fundamentales requiere la aprobación por el Congreso de los Diputados




elpais.com





E*l tercer estado excepcional es el estado de sitio, antes llamado estado de Guerra.* *Supone, previa autorización del Congreso*, poner la administración en manos de militares en caso de “una insurrección o acto de fuerza contra la soberanía o independencia de España, su integridad territorial o el ordenamiento constitucional que no pueda resolverse con otros medios”. El estado de sitio afecta a todos los derechos fundamentales de la Constitución con la única salvedad del habeas corpus, el control judicial de las detenciones.


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Parece que Sergei resucitó después de darlo por muerto. En serio, bloqueen a todo proOtan chupa nardos
> 
> Ministro de Defensa de Rusia, Sergei Shoigu:
> 
> ...



Vamos que Shoigu se sigue llenando los bolsillos con los contratos de compra de armas.

Y mientras tanto los reclutas no tienen ni para comer en los 8 frentes que ha abierto el subnormal en Ucrania.

Y su nena que estará de compras por las boutiques de Moscú ahora que no puede viajar a París.


----------



## MiguelLacano (26 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Vamos que Shoigu se sigue llenando los bolsillos con los contratos de compra de armas.
> 
> Y mientras tanto los reclutas no tienen ni para comer en los 8 frentes que ha abierto el subnormal en Ucrania.
> 
> Y su nena que estará de compras por las boutiques de Moscú ahora que no puede viajar a París.



Madre mía! Ustec no se gana el sueldo, ustec es un puto inútil, no se cómo sus jefes no lo trasladan a la sección de lamer sellos y pegarlos, por Dios!


----------



## AlMutamid (26 Mar 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Como se nota que no entiendes, tiene casi el 95% de apoyo.



Como Franco.

Los del país se la piruleta sois entrañables.


----------



## Antiparticula (26 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> El artículo 116: los estados de alarma, excepción y sitio
> 
> 
> La suspensión de derechos fundamentales requiere la aprobación por el Congreso de los Diputados
> ...



Vivimos tiempos postmodernos.
Las guerras ya no se declaran. Ni cuando se invadio Irak , se bobardeó Serbio o ahora se han declarado oficialmente guerras.


----------



## Pollepolle (26 Mar 2022)

Estoy leyendo medios rusos por telegram, gracias a la traduccion incorporada. Lejos de lo que auguran muchos ahora de que se repliegan hacia Dombass, tiene pinta que todo va a seguir pero mas lento.

Por mucho que griten en los medios que Rusia esta hundida economicamente, me parece que es al reves. Los que nos estamos hundiendo somos nosotros porque nos han cortado la energia barata. Para Mantener una UE fuerte se necesitan muchos recursos.

A la UE mas le valdria parar de apoyar a la mierda de Zelensky y sus bandas de asesinos nazis, que Rusia tome lo que le pase por los cojones de Ucrania, y que la UE y Rusia hagan un congreso para que no haya guerras en Europa por los proximos 50 años. Porque si esto sigue asi, no salimos de esta nadie.


----------



## No al NOM (26 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Vamos que Shoigu se sigue llenando los bolsillos con los contratos de compra de armas.
> 
> Y mientras tanto los reclutas no tienen ni para comer en los 8 frentes que ha abierto el subnormal en Ucrania.
> 
> Y su nena que estará de compras por las boutiques de Moscú ahora que no puede viajar a París.



Ahora dilo sin llorar


----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Vivimos tiempos postmodernos.
> Las guerras ya no se declaran. Ni cuando se invadio Irak , se bobardeó Serbio o ahora se han declarado oficialmente guerras.



Supongo que entonces las constituciones son como las promesas. Sólo comprometen a quienes se las creen.


----------



## AlMutamid (26 Mar 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Estoy leyendo medios rusos por telegram, gracias a la traduccion incorporada. Lejos de lo que auguran muchos ahora de que se repliegan hacia Dombass, tiene pinta que todo va a seguir pero mas lento.
> 
> Por mucho que griten en los medios que Rusia esta hundida economicamente, me parece que es al reves. Los que nos estamos hundiendo somos nosotros que nos han cortado la energia barata. Mantener una UE fuerte se necesitan muchos recursos, y nos estan jodiendo pero bien.
> 
> A la UE mas le valdria para de apoyar a la mierda de Zelensky y sus babdas de asesinos nazis, que Rusia tome lo que le pase por los cojones de Ucrania, y que la UE y Rusia hagan con congreso para que no haya guerras en Europa por los proximos 50 años. Porque si esto sigue asi, no salimos de esta nadie.



Yo he leído medios usanos y dicen todo lo contrario.

Ahora prueba a leer algo que no te cuente lo que quieres oír. Y un poco menos interesado y tal


----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)

*La visualización de la "Z" rusa ahora será delito penal en el estado alemán de Baviera*
El ministro de Justicia, Georg Eisenreich, ha asegurado que "la Fiscalía de Baviera está tomando medidas consistentes contra las personas que aprueban públicamente la guerra de agresión que viola el derecho internacional".















Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora en directo | Biden pide "valor" a Occidente para una guerra larga


La guerra de Ucrania y Rusia afronta su trigésimo primer día con los problemas que está sufriendo el ejército de Putin con su misión, aunque lo vista como retos logrados. Rusia hab




www.marca.com


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

Percibimos que tarde o temprano en Ucrania habrá una brecha entre la información y la realidad en el campo de batalla.

La máquina de información se aceleró demasiado y debería haberse detenido. La Oficina del Presidente de Ucrania y los medios de comunicación informan diariamente sobre victorias en uno u otro frente, diciéndole al público que los recursos de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF se están agotando y que está por comenzar un punto de inflexión y a continuación una aplastante victoria.

En los últimos días, la escala de los ataques con misiles de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF ha aumentado, nuevamente comenzaron a alcanzar objetivos estratégicos de Ucrania en grandes cantidades. Y hoy el Jefe de Estado Mayor Adjunto del Comando de las Fuerzas Terrestres de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Alexander Gruzevich dijo lo siguiente:

“¿Tiene fuerza el enemigo? Por supuesto que tiene. 
Todas estas declaraciones de que se están quedando sin misiles: podemos ver por la intensidad de los bombardeos que no es así. El enemigo está disparando activamente, especialmente en la infraestructura militar, en nuestras instalaciones militares”.

Es obvio que hablando de declaraciones de alto nivel, Gruzevich se refiere al principal creador de noticias de Ucrania, Arestovich. Evidentemente, la realidad de Arestovich y de los medios ucranianos controlados por las autoridades, contrasta con la información que posee el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Esto se confirmó anteriormente cuando la Oficina del Presidente, con fines propagandísticos, anunció que estaba a punto de enviar fuerzas para desbloquear Mariupol y una reserva al Grupo del Este. De hecho el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania simultáneamente declaró que eso era imposible.

Estas son solo las primeras declaraciones del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y seguro que habrán más en el futuro. 
Con su propaganda, la oficina de Zelensky y los medios prepararon a la sociedad para un pronto final del conflicto y la victoria, estaban esperando una reacción de sanciones en la Federación Rusa y un apoyo militar real de Occidente, no entendieron, y tal vez todavía lo hagan. No entendieron que un futuro ligeramente diferente estaba destinado para ellos y la sociedad tenía que prepararse para una guerra más larga y agotadora. 
Cuando informas sobre las pérdidas fantásticas del enemigo que no están respaldadas en nada, tarde o temprano la sociedad se enfrenta a una realidad completamente diferente y esto lleva a consecuencias desastrosas.

Canal de Telegram: @togarma301


----------



## No al NOM (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)

Este justiciero tienes los días contados:







En Baviera de momento...

P.D: Lo siento, es sábado y eso.


----------



## vettonio (26 Mar 2022)

Secuencia para no olvidar y sacar para cuando llegue el momento:

El narcisista dr Cabrera, forense mediático de cabecera, que vendería a su madre por unos minutos de tv, vomitando comentarios banales, inexactos, de barra de bar y maquillando unas imágenes que se explican por sí mismas.

A su vez, el hispanopiteco del inolvidable bucle verbal de "hay que matar mas rusos", disfrazado de persona formal. Mas parece que se haya escapado del museo de Atapuerca.


----------



## Octubrista (26 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Estados Unidos ha pospuesto indefinidamente la cumbre prevista para la próxima semana con la participación de líderes asiáticos, no se comunica la causa. *



La lógica geopolítica es que EEUU no tiene apoyos para sancionar a Rusia en Asia (muchos países importan grano, minerales, hidrocarburos, etc).

Pero estando Biden por medio, también puede ser que necesite trato geriátrico y descanso.


----------



## Yomateix (26 Mar 2022)

Pues a mi me parecería lógico que se conformasen con el Dombass, de hecho era básicamente la idea inicial, ayudar a los prorusos de esa zona para que Zelensky no los tratase como seres de segunda y asegurarse de que Ucrania no pudiese entrar en la Otan. Siempre dijeron que no iban a conquistar Ucrania entera. Los que vendieron que querían conquistar toda Ucrania era EEUU, de heco eran los mismos que aseguraron que no tenían laboratorios biolçogicos financiados en Ucrania y que Rusia quería conquistar Ucrania y vendian que el siguiente paso era usar armas biológicas y atacar a Europa.....vamos, que iba a conquistar medio planeta, solo para intentar meter miedo a Europa y que entrase de pleno en la guerra. Otra cosa es que ahora puedan parar hasta que Zelensky no les ofrezca una buenas condiciones y a Zelensky le da igual cuantos mueran mientras el continue en el poder y poder vender su imágen de héroe (curioso porque antes para todos, incluso para los ucranianos era un dictador....hasta el lavado de imágen) porque así se asegura la reelección en el futuro....irónico, antes de la guerra tenía 0 posibilidades de salir reelegido, salvo claro, que ilegalizase partidos políticos como está haciendo ahora tratando a cualquiera que le haga sombra de ser proruso, sea partido político, sea político que no quiera ver masacrado su pueblo sin posibilidad de defenderlo. O se inmolan por el o son prorusos a los que ajusticiar, porque no encarcela para que puedan defenderse, el ajusticia.

Otro tema aparte es tras leer lo de los yacimientos de litio en Shevchenkivske, Polokhivske y Stankuvatsk, y en las zonas de Dobra y Kruta Balka. No me he puesto a mirar en el mapa, pero supongo que muchas de esas zonas son difícilmente conquistables sin hacerte con el control de media Ucrania (no tuvo nada que ver en esta guerra este motivo....al menos no según la prensa, pero son recursos importantes)


----------



## chemarin (26 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



No deja de ser curioso que el presidente de un narcoestado diga la verdad, efectivamente, en España no se puede pagar la luz gracias a que las empresas controlan el Gobierno ... socialista y comunista. Quién lo iba a decir, con la gentuza de la izquierda en el poder pagamos la luz mucho más cara que en ninguna época, incluida la de Franco.


----------



## bangkoriano (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (26 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> No deja de ser curioso que el presidente de un narcoestado diga la verdad, efectivamente, en España no se puede pagar la luz gracias a que las empresas controlan el Gobierno ... socialista y comunista. Quién lo iba a decir, con la gentuza de la izquierda en el poder pagamos la luz mucho más cara que en ninguna época, incluida la de Franco.



A cuánto nos sale la guerra globalista y las políticas energéticas globalistas?


----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> No deja de ser curioso que el presidente de un narcoestado diga la verdad, efectivamente, en España no se puede pagar la luz gracias a que las empresas controlan el Gobierno ... socialista y comunista. Quién lo iba a decir, con la gentuza de la izquierda en el poder pagamos la luz mucho más cara que en ninguna época, incluida la de Franco.



Es simplemente que esa gentuza no es socialista ni comunista sino demócratas liberales. Ah, y en los países de nuestro entorno con gobiernos de derechas los precios están igual de altos o más. 
Seguid creyendo eso de que en occidente los gobiernos son de tal o cual color. Soñar es bonito.


----------



## Harman (26 Mar 2022)

__





One month into the Russian special operation in the Ukraine | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is





Un mes después de la operación especial rusa en Ucrania


(Trad. Google)
25/03/2022

por Andrei (The Saker)



_*La Bestia despertó en la oscuridad total 
Y el precio fue nombrado a Dios. 
Todo el mundo se ha derrumbado, incluso nuestros hermanos en Cristo. 
Todo se ha derrumbado, pero mi país no. *_
(letra traducida de la canción "Donbass is with us")​

*Primero, la versión oficial.*
Primero, aquí hay un resumen traducido automáticamente de los eventos después de un mes de operaciones de combate publicado por Boris Rozhin (también conocido como Coronel Cassad): 


> _1. La ofensiva de las tropas rusas interrumpió los planes de la ofensiva de AFU en DPR y LPR utilizando artillería, sistemas de misiles y aviación._
> 
> _2. El 22 de enero, la inteligencia rusa interceptó la orden del general Balan sobre la necesidad de completar los preparativos para acciones ofensivas antes del 28 de febrero, para que las AFU pudieran pasar a la ofensiva en marzo._
> 
> ...



Esto de arriba es en gran medida la versión oficial según el Kremlin, por lo que también podríamos agregar el mapa oficial del Kremlin mientras estamos en eso:







Este mapa muy oficial muestra las partes de Ucrania que Rusia / LDNR controla *oficialmente* . No solo eso, sino que *no* muestra qué partes del territorio ucraniano no están bajo el control real de Rusia/LDNR, sino cuáles están bajo control de fuego ruso/LDNR. Por ambas razones, este mapa subestima en gran medida la realidad sobre el terreno.

Para obtener un informe detallado, consulte estos dos informes: http://thesaker.is/speech-of-the-head-of-the-main-operational-directorate-of-the-general-staff-of-the-armed- fuerzas-de-la-federacion-rusa-coronel-general-sergei-rudskoy /

Aquí hay otro mapa que muestra algo de lo que el Kremlin no quiere confirmar:







Pero, ¿qué significa todo esto realmente?

Encuentro estos mapas moderadamente útiles, nos muestran una tendencia general, pero en realidad no cuentan la historia completa. En cuanto a los informes del ejército ruso, no son muy útiles ya que enumeran números que no son realmente significativos para la mayoría de las personas y, lo que es peor, el mismo evento X en la ubicación A tendría un significado totalmente diferente en la ubicación B.

Por supuesto, Rusia tiene su propia narrativa oficial: "la _nuestra es una operación de contrafuerza, por regla general evitamos las ciudades controladas por los nazis, las bloqueamos, abrimos corredores humanitarios cuando es posible y ofrecemos a los civiles evacuar y a los soldados ucranianos la oportunidad de dejar las armas". y evitar bajas innecesarias_ ”. Y todo es cierto, pero *hay mucho que esta narrativa no cuenta.*

*Así que tratemos de darle algún sentido a todo esto*
Primero, lo bueno. A los rusos les tomó solo unas pocas horas dividir las fuerzas armadas ucranianas unidas en muchas partes más pequeñas. Esto se logró básicamente eliminando las capacidades de mando y control de Ukie.

Luego, con bastante rapidez, los rusos invadieron desde varias direcciones, pasaron rápidamente por alto las defensas ucranianas fortificadas, bloquearon las unidades que se negaron a rendirse y cuando más. Como resultado, ciudades como Kharkov o Sumy se encontraron en lo más profundo de la retaguardia rusa, sin poder reabastecerse y sin esperanza de evacuación. En algunos casos especiales se dio la orden de tensar gradualmente la soga alrededor de las concentraciones nazis mientras se liberaban los barrios civiles, esto es lo que está pasando en Mariupol.

Echa un vistazo a este nuevo mapa de un corresponsal, Konstantin Pegov, dentro de Mariupol







Perdón por la fea marca de agua "War Gonzo", esta es la forma en que Pegov se lleva el crédito.

Bien, entonces, la zona roja está bajo control ruso/LDNR. La zona azul se considera perdida para los nazis, pero aún no se ha despejado, lo que significa que se debe llevar a cabo una lenta operación de limpieza edificio por edificio, apartamento por apartamento antes de que esta zona se vuelva roja también. Finalmente, la zona amarilla está bajo el control del notorio batallón nazi “Azov”. Antes de continuar, es necesario aclarar una cosa.

Hubo tres lugares en los que los nazis decidieron colocar sus mejores fuerzas antes del ataque ruso: 

*Frente al LOC en la LDNR* , alrededor de 60-80-100 (?) Mil hombres mejor entrenados, listos para un ataque al estilo Blitzkrieg en la LDNR. *Este es el núcleo de combate de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas* . Están compuestos por varias brigadas, y en cada brigada hay un batallón nazi (aproximadamente) listo para ejecutar a cualquier unidad o comandante dispuesto a rendirse, retirarse o incluso negociar.
*Mariupol* : una ciudad profundamente prorrusa que, por lo tanto, fue entregada por el régimen de Kiev al tierno cuidado de la principal fuerza nazi en Ucrania: *el batallón Azov* . Tenga en cuenta que, oficialmente, todos los batallones nazis forman parte de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas, pero los lugareños siempre saben quién es quién, al igual que los rusos. Mariupol no es solo una ciudad estratégica sino también un “símbolo sagrado de la heroica resistencia ucraniana”. Más o menos lo que fue el aeropuerto de Donetsk en la guerra anterior. Y, para complicar las cosas, los nazis tienen su base dentro de un complejo industrial enorme y muy fuerte llamado "Azovstal". Hay una avalancha de testimonios de que los nazis están utilizando a civiles como escudos humanos. Este es un verdadero infierno nazi que tuvo que ser tomado por las malas.
*Kiev* _ Otro caso especial, no solo es una ciudad grande y multimillonaria, también es el centro oficial de poder y capital del régimen nazi. Kiev está fuertemente fortificada, los puentes sobre el agua han sido volados y liberar la ciudad requeriría un gran esfuerzo, especialmente si los rusos intentan minimizar las bajas civiles y evitar la destrucción de la infraestructura civil.
 
Los mapas en realidad no cuentan esa historia, por lo que a menudo parece que no tienen sentido. De hecho, lo hacen, pero para distinguir su significado real, uno necesita mirar profundamente en el nivel micro y comprender cómo todos los diferentes puntos en el mapa interactúan entre sí (¡o ya no!) o influyen en los resultados en otros lugares.

Entonces, lo que sucede hoy alrededor de Mariupol es ENORMEMENTE importante, pero lo que sucede en, digamos, Kharkov palidece totalmente en comparación (a menos que estés en Kharkov, en cuyo caso es todo lo contrario).

Me gustaría agregar una aclaración más aquí sobre las fuerzas especiales chechenas.

En realidad, no hay "fuerzas especiales chechenas", sino una gran cantidad de diversas fuerzas chechenas que están bajo el mando de la Guardia Nacional Rusa. Esto es importante, porque si bien estas fuerzas chechenas pueden y han participado en operaciones de combate regulares, la tarea realmente crucial es la limpieza de áreas urbanas, como el área azul en el mapa de Mariupol arriba. Los chechenos no solo no están lo suficientemente armados para realizar duelos de artillería o batallas de tanques, sino que también están entrenados en operaciones antiterroristas y policiales, al igual que toda la Guardia Nacional Rusa. Estos grupos de asalto urbano chechenos obviamente interactúan con las fuerzas rusas que bloquean el pueblo o la ciudad que la Guardia Nacional tiene la tarea de asegurar y vigilar. Una vez hecho esto, la ayuda humanitaria puede llegar mientras que los que la necesitan pueden ser evacuados.

Eso ha funcionado bastante bien.

*Pero lo que no ha funcionado del todo, al menos hasta ahora, es el siguiente paso: la instalación de autoridades civiles para restablecer más o menos la vida civil digna a medias* . Y aquí los rusos realmente no actuaron (¡hasta hoy! Ver más adelante).

Míralo desde el punto de vista de un civil en, digamos, Kharkov. Sabes que los rusos han pasado por alto y rodeado la ciudad. Tal vez las fuerzas rusas incluso pasaron por tu parte de la ciudad y te dijeron que a partir de ahora eras libre. Pero luego se fueron todos!!! Fueron más allá para empujar el frente aún más hacia el oeste o el sur, que es su única misión real. Y unas horas más tarde, las pandillas nazis están de regreso donde vives, y se preguntan por ti y cómo te sentiste al respecto. Y si los rusos compartieron algunas raciones contigo, es mejor que las escondas bien, o te las comas rápido y lo niegues todo para que no te disparen en el acto por “colaboración con el agresor”.

Entonces, ¿qué salió mal aquí?

Te diré algo: *en una guerra "normal", las unidades de primera línea siempre son seguidas por unidades de segunda línea cuya tarea es despejar y asegurar las áreas liberadas. Y no estoy hablando de un solo coche de policía patrullando, estoy hablando de BRIGADAS y DIVISIONES enteras encargadas de la seguridad en la retaguardia* . La verdad es que la operación especial rusa NO es una ofensiva de armas combinadas "regular" y que las proporciones de fuerza suelen ser de 1: 1, si no peor, a favor de los ukies. ¿Por qué?

Porque, excepto por algunos errores *muy* vergonzosos, Rusia no usaba reclutas. El plan de guerra de Rusia era luchar con un pequeño número de soldados altamente capacitados y compensar esta inferioridad numérica al tener supremacía aérea total y usar armas de separación avanzadas.

Sí, incluso los chechenos que ahora luchan en Mariupol (y algunos cerca de Kiev) son todos voluntarios, no reclutas.

Por cierto, también hubo una ola inicial de voluntarios en Rusia, el Ministerio de Defensa les agradeció mucho pero se negó a utilizarlos.

Contraste eso con los Ukronazis que ahora solo tienen sus fuerzas armadas regulares (¡armadas hasta los dientes y entrenadas por el Imperio de las Mentiras durante 7 años!), También tienen las unidades nazis reales y puras como el "Azov" en Mariupol, ellos Incluso tienen su propia _Volkssturm_ , unos 200.000 civiles despistados, pero todos armados con armas pequeñas, tal vez algunas ametralladoras y unas cuantas PRG.

*La simple verdad es que desarmar a un número tan grande de personas llevará mucho tiempo, será peligroso y profundamente frustrante, incluso si la amenaza militar real que representan esos payasos armados es cero: solo pueden amenazar a civiles desarmados.*

Por cierto, *mire el tipo de armas que el Imperio de las Mentiras está inyectando en Ucrania: armas pequeñas y municiones, pero también armas antitanque de corto alcance, explosivos, minas, etc. utilidad en el nivel macro de esta guerra, pero es ideal cuando desea crear y armar un tipo de fuerza de insurgencia que se queda atrás* . Necesito explicar esto un poco más.

*Fuerzas rezagadas de la OTAN*
Durante la Guerra Fría, la sabiduría convencional era que la OTAN no tendría los medios para detener el avance de las fuerzas soviéticas. Así que a la OTAN se le ocurrieron dos opciones: una se llama FOFA e implica ataques no a la FEBA , sino a las líneas de suministro soviéticas. El segundo concepto fue el de las llamadas “fuerzas de permanencia”. Lo que sucedió es esto: en muchos/la mayoría de los países europeos, EE. UU. usó sus estrechos vínculos con los servicios de inteligencia locales para crear ejércitos totalmente ilegales. Por supuesto, no ejércitos "reales", sino una red secreta de agentes y vertederos de hardware para convertirse en el núcleo de una futura resistencia contra la futura invasión soviética. Al principio todo fue muy piadoso, por supuesto. Pero cuando los agentes de estos mini-ejércitos secretos comenzaron a participar en ataques de bandera falsa (como elmasacre de Bolonia en Italia), y cuando los servicios de seguridad locales se enteraron de estas extrañas actividades, el escándalo fue difícil de ocultar, y aunque los presstitutes del Imperio de la Mentira hicieron todo lo posible por no descubrir quién había creado estas organizaciones terroristas (los Estados Unidos), el escándalo siguió saliendo a la luz. Y, por supuesto, la creación ilegal de estas unidades de sabotaje también implicó una contabilidad muy creativa, por lo que la gente fue encarcelada por corrupción, almacenamiento ilegal de armas militares, etc. etc.

Como alguien que fue analista del Servicio de Inteligencia Estratégica de Suiza (SND), puedo decirles tres cosas sobre este fenómeno: 

Solo se castigó a los chivos expiatorios, todas las figuras clave reales fueron ascendidas
Había un vínculo directo entre estos mini ejércitos ilegales y los neonazis europeos.
Todo estaba a cargo de los EE.UU.
Desde estos lejanos días, todo esto ha sido enterrado, olvidado, perdonado, negado, ofuscado, declarado “cosa del pasado”, etc. etc etc Verdaderamente, nada blanquea la oscuridad como el corto lapso de atención de los siervos que viven en la Zona A.

Pero, volvamos a Ucrania ahora. ¿Ves mis tres puntos arriba? Repito: las figuras clave nunca fueron castigadas, había una clara ideología neonazi en esas unidades secretas y los Estados Unidos lo dirigían todo.

Adelántate a la Ucrania de hoy en día con una simple pregunta: ¿puedes adivinar lo que la OTAN está planeando para el futuro de Ucrania?

El comportamiento pasado es el mejor indicador del comportamiento futuro, ¿no es así?
.../...


----------



## Harman (26 Mar 2022)

.../...


*¿Han cometido los rusos al menos un error de cálculo importante?*
En resumen, sí. Solo uno, pero fue un grave error...

*Creo que su mayor error fue no traer nuevas administraciones para dirigir los pueblos liberados y asegurar la ley y el orden. * Claramente, los rusos sabían que los nazis solo les habían lavado el cerebro a una minoría (aunque una grande) de ucranianos. Pero lo que los rusos no se dieron cuenta es que las personas que viven bajo 7 u 8 años bajo el terror nazi necesitan PROTECCIÓN sobre todo. En la mayoría de los pueblos bloqueados, los nazis todavía tienen el control, y dado que los rusos no atacan la infraestructura civil, los nazis son los que se encargan de la alimentación, la electricidad, la seguridad, etc.

Y dado que dichos nazis saben que los lugareños los odian, esto significa que las únicas personas protegidas, alimentadas, calentadas o tratadas son los propios nazis, el resto de la población se esconde en los sótanos y espera tener suficiente agua y calor para sobrevivir. hasta que la prometida “liberación” se aplique también a ellos.

Finalmente, HOY, el Kremlin ha anunciado el inicio de un gran programa para traer a administraciones enteras con equipos de reparación, ayuda humanitaria y, no nos engañemos, más fuerzas de seguridad. ¡Bien! Ahora esperemos que los civiles rusos, su EMERCOM y la Guardia Nacional Rusa finalmente logren que las autoridades no demasiado nazis se cambien de marca y se comporten (a menos que hayan cometido crímenes de guerra personalmente, momento en el cual todo lo que obtendrán es un interrogatorio, posiblemente un juicio, o una bala en el acto).

Esta es otra razón más por la que Mariupol es tan importante: hay importantes fuerzas de la Guardia Nacional Rusa involucradas en la limpieza de los últimos focos de resistencia nazi allí. Pero tan pronto como las zonas azul y amarilla se vuelvan rojas (esto podría llevar un tiempo, varios días, posiblemente una semana), esas fuerzas de la Guardia Nacional estarán disponibles para desnazificar otras ciudades, las más pequeñas, las menos fortificadas y con mucho proporciones más pequeñas de nazis / personas normales.

*¿Tiene sentido la estrategia elegida por los rusos?*
Solo el tiempo lo dirá, pero yo diría que sí.

Yo diría que *la primera fase de esa guerra duró alrededor de un día más o menos* . Esa fue la fase que convirtió a las fuerzas armadas ucranianas unitarias en muchos grupos aislados incapaces de coordinar sus acciones o apoyarse mutuamente en el combate.

*La segunda fase de la guerra duró unas 3 semanas* . Durante esa fase, los frentes avanzaron, los rusos tuvieron algunos éxitos, pero ese no era el punto. Durante esta fase de la guerra, los rusos aseguraron la supremacía aérea y luego procedieron metódicamente a hacer dos cosas: 

*Ataques de contrafuerza* muy precisos , incluidos ataques a posiciones defensivas, columnas en movimiento, ataques con misiles a grandes concentraciones de fuerzas, etc. etc etc
Una campaña *de contralogística* mucho menos notada pero posiblemente incluso más importante . 
Así que primero los Ukies fueron retenidos sin comunicación. Luego fueron aislados en muchos grupos más pequeños. Luego fueron bloqueados y/o cercados. Y ahora los rusos básicamente están esperando que los ucranianos 1) se rindan o 2) mueran. Y esto es importante: si bien ha habido numerosos ataques y contraataques ucranianos, ninguno de ellos ha tenido un impacto táctico, ni siquiera localmente. Y en los pocos casos en que los ucranianos avanzaron, en su mayoría fueron destruidos con una combinación de artillería y apoyo aéreo cercano.

Por horrible que pueda ser, pero el resultado de esta fase depende de lo siguiente: ¿qué se acabará primero, los suministros de las fuerzas ucranianas o el agua/calefacción para los civiles atrapados?

Si los suministros ucranianos se agotan primero, veremos un colapso total del caldero operativo en el Donbass. En este caso, se requerirá una gran operación humanitaria rusa para salvar a todos los que aún están vivos.

Si los civiles comienzan a morir en masa, los rusos no tendrán más remedio que usar sus armas pesadas para matar a la mayor cantidad de nazis lo más rápido posible y luego enviar convoyes de socorro.

Ese es el dilema que debe afrontar el Estado Mayor General ruso. No los envidio.

Mariupol es un trato hecho, de verdad.

Y dado que la mayoría de las áreas residenciales han sido liberadas, las personas están siendo tratadas y evacuadas, no hay presión de tiempo para eliminar a los nazis, especialmente porque los nazis ahora están básicamente en un área industrial específica. Sin embargo, la operación de limpieza edificio por edificio, apartamento por apartamento debe continuar hasta que los rusos estén bastante seguros de que la mayoría de los civiles han sido retirados de la zona azul. Después de eso, algunos misiles bien colocados en el complejo Azovstal deberían acabar con los últimos nazis que quedan.

*Entonces, ¿cómo podría ser la próxima fase de la guerra?*





Echa un vistazo a este mapa de Readovka (actualizado ayer):

Elegí este mapa porque muestra los “frentes” actuales (los cuadrados de colores).

Lo que agregué son las siguientes tres áreas negras:

*Áreas uno: el centro de Ucrania* , incluidas las principales ciudades como Dnepropetrovsk, Zaporozhie, Poltava o Cherkasy. Incluso Kiev todavía está conectada a esa zona (aunque apenas).

*Área dos: Caldero de Odessa* .

*Área tres: mini-Banderastan* ?

Aquí está el trato, al menos como yo lo veo: *los rusos no pueden lidiar con estas tres zonas negras antes de que * verdaderamente * liberen las partes rojas del mapa* . Y por "verdaderamente" quiero decir que estas regiones, pueblos y ciudades tienen que ser desnazificados muy sustancialmente (aunque no totalmente), una nueva administración debe tomar el control y debe restaurarse una apariencia de civilización y ley y orden.

También agregué una línea roja desde aproximadamente Kiev hacia el sur y otra, aproximadamente desde el extremo sur del caldero de Odessa en la dirección general de Kiev. Hice que se encontraran en el medio. Esto es puramente conceptual. Si bien estoy seguro de que las unidades de reconocimiento rusas y las fuerzas aeroespaciales están presentes en esa área y que los ucranianos deben estar tratando de esconderse lo mejor que pueden, esto NO son controles terrestres de Rusia o incluso bloques (demasiado grandes para eso de todos modos).

Podría pensar en ella como una "tierra de nadie muy disputada" con áreas fortificadas esparcidas por ella.

*Por estas razones, actualmente* no veo que los rusos comprometan grandes fuerzas para este movimiento, pero *tan pronto como Odessa no solo esté bloqueada sino completamente rodeada y el caldero de Donbass se derrumbe, se formará un nuevo caldero importante, esta vez incluyendo todas las ciudades que yo listados arriba.*

*Conclusión: tiempo y mano de obra*
Pregunta: ¿Por qué los rusos deberían elegir ir rápido? ¿Para salvar a los civiles en pueblos y ciudades bloqueados o cercados? Sí, estaría de acuerdo con eso. Excepto que las fuerzas armadas rusas no están en Ucrania para reparar centrales eléctricas. Lo que significa que un aumento sustancial de la mano de obra, incluidos muchos civiles, es la única situación en la que la velocidad puede ser deseable. Como en Mariupol hoy. O Jarkov.

Pero una vez que la zona roja finalmente se libere verdaderamente y regresen los signos básicos de civilización, ¿deberían los rusos ir rápido a otra parte? Veamos de nuevo nuestros tres círculos negros:

*Área uno, Ucrania central:* los rusos tienen una superioridad aérea total, los nazis no tienen movilidad, las rutas de suministro son tenues y sus provisiones se han agotado por semanas de bombardeos. *No veo ninguna necesidad de que los rusos se apresuren en esto* , no sea que se convierta en los problemas que los rusos YA han experimentado en sus zonas de supuesta "liberación", decenas de civiles muertos y pérdidas sustanciales. Porque *no importa cuán grande y poblada sea esa zona, no tiene futuro, estará rodeada como todas las demás partes de Ucrania durante la fase uno de la operación* . Esto también significa que una solución política sería INFINITAMENTE preferible a una dura toma de ciudades como en la primera guerra de Chechenia.

*Área dos, Odessa* : mismo trato, Odessa está casi totalmente bloqueada y tarde o temprano la ciudad estará rodeada. Es, lamentablemente, muy posible que la ciudad tenga que ser tomada como Mariupol, debido a los mismos "ingredientes": una ciudad generalmente prorrusa dirigida por matones nazis cuyo reinado de terror empeora cada día. Espero y rezo para que la ciudad se rinda, pero no contengo la respiración y SI hay que tomarla como Mariupol entonces, de nuevo, por todos los medios, los rusos deberían ir lo más lento posible.

*Área tres, mini-Banderastan* : ¿Rusia siquiera lo necesita? Algunos dicen que el único camino a seguir es alinear bien los tanques rusos a lo largo de la frontera polaca. Otros dicen que lo olviden, dejen que los nazis locales creen su _Russenrein_ Banderastan y diviértanse. Tal mini Banderastan sería supervisado por un _Gauleiter_ nazi (polaco o ukie, la misma diferencia) en nombre de los EE . UU. _Heimat_ y sus eurocolonias. Esto realmente no es gran cosa, porque *toda la UE ahora se ha convertido en un Reichsgau nazi administrado por los anglosajones.* , y ese es el verdadero peligro para Rusia.

¿Intervendrá el Imperio de las Mentiras en el mini-Banderastan?

Si, absolutamente. La pregunta es CÓMO. Las opciones van desde una invasión polaca de la región de Lvov (¡que, después de todo, es históricamente polaca!) hasta el uso de este mini-Banderastán de la forma en que Estados Unidos usó Pakistán durante la ocupación soviética de Afganistán. En teoría, incluso podría haber un trato entre los EE. UU. y Rusia: los EE. UU. toman el mini-Banderastán, el centro de Ucrania no es invadido, pero es *verificablemente* desarmado y desnazificado, se vuelve neutral y entra en libertad condicional: “comportarse o Iskander ”. La región de Odessa se une al (ahora muy ampliado) LDNR, toda la costa del Mar Negro es liberada (* verdaderamente * liberada) y el LDNR luego decide su futuro por medio de un referéndum. 


> [Barra lateral: a aquellos que dicen que no se puede desarmar a nadie de manera verificable, les respondería que esto es una tontería: hay muchas medidas de verificación y fomento de la confianza, incluidas las remotas y las intrusivas, locales. Si esa Ucrania central con o sin el mini-Banderastán se desarma, no será un desafío para los rusos saber qué está pasando o no. Como mencioné, una opción sería construir una base militar especial para evitar que el mini-Banderastán infecte al resto de Ucrania. Algo así como lo que está haciendo actualmente la base rusa número 201 en Tayikistán]



Pero debo admitir que cuando escucho la palabrería de la Zona A, no contengo la respiración. Para los polacos, esta es una oportunidad histórica para mostrar su increíble destreza militar, obtener algo de tierra, mano de obra barata y la oportunidad de pretender ser un "líder europeo". ¿Y cuán diferente es el resto de Europa? Meh... Como decimos en ruso, "todas estas personas han sido ungidas con el mismo aceite (nazi)". Así que no son los estúpidos y, francamente, ridículos polacos a los que los rusos necesitan "convencer", es toda la OTAN y los Estados Unidos.

Espero estar equivocado, pero no veo ningún argumento que Rusia pueda usar para “convencer” a nuestros maravillosos vecinos europeos de que un Iskander *dentro* de un estado miembro de la OTAN (¡voto por Polonia!) Y / o una desconexión total de cualquier Suministros energéticos rusos.

Putin ya hizo lo segundo, pero con elegancia: al imponer pagos en rublos, obliga a cada país de Europa a tomar su propia decisión. Y aquellos que pagarán en rublos, eludiendo así SUS PROPIAS sanciones , no se ofrecerán como voluntarios para atacar a Rusia o Ucrania.

Lo que deja a los que no lo harán. Ellos son los que están tan completamente locos que prefieren que su propia población y economía sufran consecuencias catastróficas antes que negociar * cualquier cosa * con el Mordor de Putin. Ellos son los que podrían necesitar un "pequeño argumento extra" posiblemente en forma de un misil hipersónico.

No estoy sugiriendo bombardear Mons o Londres, ni siquiera Varsovia o incluso una importante base militar polaca. Pero algo de valor real para los polacos y con una mínima cantidad de víctimas. Idealmente, un lugar "bien protegido" por las defensas aéreas estadounidenses (como las refinerías saudíes, si recuerda). Solo UN Iskander en el lugar correcto, y nuestros vecinos occidentales atenuarán su palabrería, por mucho.



> [Barra lateral: ¿sabía usted que después del ataque ruso contra los "voluntarios" y las "fuerzas de paz" de la OTAN en el este de Ucrania, ahora hay una SALIDA de mercenarios? Caramba, seguro que me parece que los mercenarios de la Zona A recibieron un mensaje claro de Rusia, ahora están corriendo por sus vidas. ¡Bien!]



Y aquí está el punto clave: el “argumento convincente” no será el aterrizaje de un misil ruso en Polonia, no.

*El verdadero "argumento" que podría devolverlos a la realidad es la reacción de la OTAN DESPUÉS de ese ataque* : mucho aire caliente, amenazas, protestas y varios movimientos de tropas (como esa hilarante fuerza de reacción rápida de la UE de 5'000 soldados) y mucho más. , ¡pero ni un solo soldado anglosajón o de la UE llevando la guerra a Rusia! ¿Por qué?

Porque la OTAN solo tiene dos opciones:


Perder una guerra contra Rusia
No pelear esa guerra
 
¿Cuál crees que elegirá “Biden”, Johnson o Macron?

Pequeño recordatorio: “Biden” ya se enfrenta a grandes crisis con la República Popular China, con Irán, con la KSA, ¡sin mencionar la enorme crisis económica que se cierne sobre todo el planeta!

¿Ves a estos líderes de la "civilización indispensable" llevar la guerra a los rusos? SI lo hacen, Mons será el próximo, y lo saben.

*Lo que nos deja con los agentes demoníacos certificados reales, verdaderos y de buena fe que están dispuestos a hacer cualquier cosa, incluido el 11 de septiembre o el MH-17, para tratar de "cancelar Rusia". En este momento, ese coro demoníaco está cantando todos la misma melodía: Rusia está a punto de cometer un ataque químico contra civiles ucranianos inocentes.*

.../...


----------



## Harman (26 Mar 2022)

.../...

¿Eso volará?

¡Apuesto a que lo hará!

Después de Gouta, Skripal, MH-17 y Navalnyi, *sabemos con certeza que la mayoría de las personas en la Zona A son lo que se llama comedores de mierda (comemierdas) en español* : personas que, como pollitos en un nido, simplemente pueden ' No esperes a que mamá y amapola les den de comer vomitando algo de “comida” en las bocas abiertas. Y no importa que, a diferencia de los EE. UU., Rusia haya *verificable* todas sus armas químicas (¡al igual que Siria!), Y no importa que una atrocidad tan estúpida y terminal NO serviría a los intereses rusos en absoluto (pero entonces, tampoco lo hizo la evidente idiotez de los La narrativa del MH-17 evita que los comedores de mierda se lo coman todo, ¡e incluso piden segundos!).

En este momento, el Imperio de las Mentiras está haciendo ruido sobre SI Rusia usa municiones químicas, ENTONCES le haremos algo totalmente terrible a Rusia, como enviar a los polacos a Lvov bajo la protección aérea de la OTAN para "salvar a los pocos supervivientes que quedan" o algo igualmente estupido.

A menos que haya estado viviendo debajo de una roca, o solo pueda usar una sinapsis a la vez, al menos debe saber que lo siguiente es cierto: 

No hay límite para cuán malvados, depravados y demoníacos son los gobernantes del Imperio de las Mentiras.
No hay límite sobre quién es ignorante, estúpido, crédulo y racista una parte muy importante de la población de la Zona A. 
Luego está el panorama general, el que realmente importa: 

El Imperio de las Mentiras siente que esta es la última oportunidad de sobrevivir, saben que si los rusos, los chinos, Irán y, en realidad, la mayor parte del planeta prevalecen, están acabados para siempre. Esta suposición es correcta.
El objetivo del Imperio de las Mentiras es cancelar Rusia. Completamente. Este es un plan verdaderamente genocida fortalecido por la convicción de los líderes de este Imperio de que esta es la única y última oportunidad para finalmente encontrar una "Solución Final" al "problema ruso".
La reacción de Occidente (la “cancelación” total, terminal, genocida) de todo lo ruso sorprendió a la mayoría de los rusos que sí sabían que no había amor perdido entre Rusia y Occidente, pero que estaban atónitos de ser señalados para la aniquilación total es algo que 1) todos los rusos están íntimamente familiarizados y 2) ahora son plenamente conscientes.
Es por eso que escribí ayer que *Rusia está en MODO COMPLETO DE LA SEGUNDA GUERRA MUNDIAL.*

Este es el tipo de video musical que ahora es muy popular en las redes sociales rusas:



Bravo líderes de Occidente, FINALMENTE han convencido a la mayoría de los rusos de que su odio hacia nosotros es total, que no importa cuán feas, mezquinas e inútiles sean sus acciones, están tan abrumados por el odio hacia nosotros que incluso sus siervos participan VOLUNTARIAMENTE. en *numerosos* actos de racismo antirruso, discriminación y otras expresiones de odio.

*¡Este odio anti-ruso es tan frecuente, que ahora expresar odio por Rusia y los rusos se ha convertido en una señal de virtud! * Incluso para músicos, deportistas, estudiantes y hasta niños de primaria (conozco casos personalmente).

¿Y adivina qué? Escuchamos y entendimos. Millones y millones de nosotros.

Nuestro mayor fracaso siempre ha sido nuestra incapacidad para imaginar el nivel de odio de nuestro enemigo.

Oh, sabíamos que el 3B + PU basa toda su identidad e historia (imaginada) en el odio a todo y cualquier cosa rusa. Por supuesto, sabíamos que los 3B + PU eran creaciones artificiales de Occidente, pero asumimos que su odiosa locura se limitaba a unos pocos países pequeños y raros, pero que la mayoría de los europeos "normales" no eran NADA como que. ¡Oh, no! Los eurolemmings son civilizados y odian a los nazis, ¿verdad? ¿CORRECTO?

*Y eso fue una estupidez de nuestra parte* : ¿cómo podría Occidente ser diferente del 3B + PU cuando ese mismo Oeste es el que creó el 3B + PU en primer lugar?

Luego, durante unos 300 años, fuimos gobernados por una clase masivamente occidentalizada. Y después de 1917, una clase masivamente occidentalizada reemplazó a otra. La Segunda Guerra Mundial nos abrió los ojos hasta cierto punto, pero cuando Jruschov y su banda llegaron al poder, Occidente estaba aplastando ideológicamente al PCUS y, especialmente, a la Nomenklatura soviética que, diría yo, se vendió a Occidente, como una clase entera, entre 1980 y 1991, luego esa mismísima Nomenklatura se renombró y comenzó la pesadilla de los 90.

Y en los años 90 “democráticos”, la mayoría de los jóvenes rusos solo querían jeans y hamburguesas. Pero incluso esa Rusia exanguinada, empobrecida y confusa era una amenaza. Entonces, EE. UU. ordenó que el Parlamento ruso fuera bombardeado por tanques y miles asesinados en los días siguientes. Luego vino la guerra de Chechenia y el ataque satánico a la nación serbia. Y la mayoría todavía dormitaba, esperando un buen salario en dólares y muchas vacaciones en Antalia.

Y luego vino Putin, quien no solo *hizo* muchas cosas, sino que *habló* con el pueblo ruso, a menudo durante horas seguidas, convenciendo, convenciendo y convenciendo.

*Pero ni siquiera Putin, los soberanos euroasiáticos y los sextos columnistas juntos pudieron lograr lo que finalmente hizo el Imperio de las Mentiras: reavivar verdadera y profundamente la memoria de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, incluso entre la juventud rusa. ¡Ahora en lugar de jeans, quieren ir al frente!*

Yo llamaría a eso un “momento de Hezbolá”.

¡Y ahora, nunca nos rendiremos, y mucho menos a una lamentable pandilla de cerdos nazis y cruzados!

*Así que no es Ucrania lo que planeamos desnazificar, es el planeta*

El Imperio de las Mentiras no le dio a Rusia absolutamente ninguna opción.

Durante ocho años terribles, Rusia tuvo que retirarse en todos los frentes porque necesitábamos desarrollar el "juego de herramientas" militar e industrial para enfrentarlos frontalmente.

Ahora los tenemos.

Y, a diferencia de usted, estamos completamente preparados para morir, si es necesario, en defensa de nuestros valores civilizatorios, nuestra fe y nuestro país.

¿Estás listo para morir por tu despertar, diversidad y Satanás?

Supongo que pronto lo descubriremos.


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Secuencia para no olvidar y sacar para cuando llegue el momento:
> 
> El narcisista dr Cabrera, forense mediático de cabecera, que vendería a su madre por unos minutos de tv, vomitando comentarios banales, inexactos, de barra de bar y maquillando unas imágenes que se explican por sí mismas.
> 
> A su vez, el hispanopiteco del inolvidable bucle verbal de "hay que matar mas rusos", disfrazado de persona formal. Mas parece que se haya escapado del museo de Atapuerca.



Esta escoria lo mismo que dice de matar más rusos, te sale cualquier día con que hay que matar fascistas. Lo malo es que estan en las fuerzas armadas y es lo que oyen a sus jefes, porque estos són como robots, no tienen criterio propio.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (26 Mar 2022)

Tropas rusas entrando en la ciudad de Slavutich, cerca de Chernígov.


----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)

España, entre los países más dependientes del transporte por carretera en Europa


El 95% de las mercancías en nuestras fronteras se mueven por carretera. Y en Europa, solo Malta, Irlanda y Grecia tienen una dependencia aún mayor de la carretera que nuestro país




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Edu.R (26 Mar 2022)

Iban a por la Shempions de las Guerras y ahora prefieren centrarse en la Supercopa.

Exitazo.

Y tengo dudas de que la ganen.


----------



## amcxxl (26 Mar 2022)

Video del ataque Kalibr desde el Mar Negro contra depósitos militares ucranianos en la región de Zhytomyr 


Ucrolumpen preso en la región de Kiev.
En los suburbios de Kiev, en el pueblo de NIKOLAEVKA, el personal militar ruso tomó el control de un puesto de mando subterráneo protegido de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania. 61 militares ucranianos del puesto de mando se rindieron voluntariamente, de los cuales más de la mitad son oficiales superiores de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania. Los militares depusieron las armas en masa debido a la grave escasez de material, municiones y alimentos. Todo el personal militar que depuso las armas fue evacuado de la zona de combate, en caso de ser necesario, se les brindó asistencia médica. Además, todo el personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania recibió alimentos.


Los medios ucranianos han confirmado la pérdida de otro caza MiG-29. Se ha publicado un obituario del piloto mayor Dmitry Chumachenko. Fue el comandante de vuelo de los cazas MiG-29 de la brigada de aviación táctica 204. El avión fue derribado el 23 de marzo.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (26 Mar 2022)

Por si no está posteado en el hilo:


----------



## arriondas (26 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Madre mía! Ustec no se gana el sueldo, ustec es un puto inútil, no se cómo sus jefes no lo trasladan a la sección de lamer sellos y pegarlos, por Dios!



La propaganda, como todo en la vida, hay que saber hacerla bien, que sea creíble. Sobre todo si la intentas colar en un foro donde muchos de los que escriben controlan bastante sobre ciertos temas.


----------



## vettonio (26 Mar 2022)

Olena, ahora no la tienen. Ya les enseñaremos a sentirla cuando sea el momento.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

Si esto que cuentan los rusos se cumple, está claro que Putin ha pactado con los polacos la división de Ucrania…veremos…
El ejército polaco pondrá un pie en suelo ucraniano solo después de que el ejército ruso haya terminado con la agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la República Popular de Donetsk. Así lo dice el observador militar Pyotr Akopov.








Эксперт Акопов обозначил условия ввода войск ВС Польши во Львов


26 марта ИА SMNews. Это случится не раньше разгрома украинской группировки, отметил он




sm.news


----------



## Argentium (26 Mar 2022)

Muy buenas noticias para la gente de Venezuela, otro país con inmensas riquezas que si tuvieran un verdadero patriota, un Putin en el gobierno muy distinta sería su situación. 









Venezuela llega al fin de la hiperinflación


El índice de precios al consumidor registra sus cotas más bajas en años, después de haber vivido una de las tormentas de precios más descontroladas y agresivas de la historia moderna




elpais.com


----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Por si no está posteado en el hilo:



Nunca está de más recordarlo, sobretodo para los que recien llegados al hilo y se dan de bruces cuando se percatan de que este es el capitulo XVI de la guerra en Ucrania iniciada en 2014.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (26 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> No deja de ser curioso que el presidente de un narcoestado diga la verdad, efectivamente, en España no se puede pagar la luz gracias a que las empresas controlan el Gobierno ... socialista y comunista. Quién lo iba a decir, con la gentuza de la izquierda en el poder pagamos la luz mucho más cara que en ninguna época, incluida la de Franco.



Hombre de Dios! El Derecho no se cambia fácilmente. Y la Economia en el contexto del libremercado y la UE menos aún. La izquierda desde el punto de vista economico en mera RETORICA y parece mentira que la gente y usted en particular no lo tengan aún claro


----------



## ProfeInsti (26 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Si esto que cuentan los rusos se cumple, está claro que Putin ha pactado con los polacos la división de Ucrania…veremos…
> El ejército polaco pondrá un pie en suelo ucraniano solo después de que el ejército ruso haya terminado con la agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la República Popular de Donetsk. Así lo dice el observador militar Pyotr Akopov.
> 
> 
> ...



No. EL NOM no permitirá que Polonia se quede con nada de Polonia.
Y mucho menos con un gobierno polaco nacionalista.
¿Y que diría Zelenski y muchos ucranianos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> No. EL NOM no permitirá que Polonia se quede con nada de Polonia.
> Y mucho menos con un gobierno polaco nacionalista.
> ¿Y que diría Zelenski y muchos ucranianos.



No se, los polacos son muy liantes…


----------



## vettonio (26 Mar 2022)

De los creadores de " Te expulso por ruso"... deportistas, directores de orquesta...

Tachán, tachaaán!!!

Nueva categoría. árbol ruso expulsado de "El árbol del año en Europa"

Un roble de 198 años que fue plantado por el famoso escritor también ruso -vaya por diox- Iván Turguéniev


----------



## Pollepolle (26 Mar 2022)

AlMutamid dijo:


> Yo he leído medios usanos y dicen todo lo contrario.
> 
> Ahora prueba a leer algo que no te cuente lo que quieres oír. Y un poco menos interesado y tal



Yo desde las armas de destruccion masiva en Irak, los "rebeldes" follacabras sirios y otras mierdas que nos meten, dudo que los medios gusanos esten diciendo la verdad. Son expertos en la manipulacion y adoctrinamiento de la borregada.


----------



## Dylan Leary (26 Mar 2022)

"See Mariupol and die" - decided another bunch of Muscovites.

Azov continues to destroy the enemy horde on the streets of the city.


----------



## delhierro (26 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> .../...
> 
> 
> *¿Han cometido los rusos al menos un error de cálculo importante?*
> ...



El tio sabe de que habla. Muy buen aporte Harman, ademas aclara lo del mapa de Mariupol.

El error este que comenta, es un error del planteamiento inicial que ya comentamos por aquí algunos. No hay un plan claro de despues, y eso es darle mucha ventaja al enemigo. Me da la impresión que las nuevas autoridades, creación de milicias etc.. es una improvisación de los militares sobre el terreno. Carecen de fuerzas para controlar semejantes extensiones sin ayuda local, y no tendran esa ayuda salvo que den garantias así que se han puesto a ello aunque no este por escrito en ninguna orden. Estan acertando, pero eso llevara luego a un problema politico que tendra que bregar con los hechos consumados.


----------



## Archimanguina (26 Mar 2022)

bangkoriano dijo:


>



le han dejado cojo para toda la vida al pobre chaval felicidades al francotirador, espero ya se lo hayan cargado.


----------



## kelden (26 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> No deja de ser curioso que el presidente de un narcoestado diga la verdad, efectivamente, en España no se puede pagar la luz gracias a que las empresas controlan el Gobierno ... socialista y comunista. Quién lo iba a decir, con la gentuza de la izquierda en el poder pagamos la luz mucho más cara que en ninguna época, incluida la de Franco.



En Occidente todos los regímenes han sido siempre de partido único. Simplemente tienen varias marcas, que no facciones, por eso tienen nomenclaturas tan absurdas como ‘transversalidad’, porque el sistema es una impostura. 

Es cierto que en Occidente hubo y hay partidos disidentes, en mayor o menor medida, y con poder en mayor o menor medida. En Hispanistán por ejemplo el PCE nunca fue disidente (y perdió el culo para que quedara bien claro). HB jugaba con eso, pero tan pronto se articuló de forma netamemte civil, de disidencia nada; y luego hay disidencias mayores y menores en el sentido de plantear cambios reales pero que en el fondo no cambian el tinglado.


----------



## ProfeInsti (26 Mar 2022)

El general ruso hace un balance de las bajas infligidas a sus adversarios, incluyendo la destrucción casi completa de las fuerzas navales y aéreas, la voladura de 16 aeródromos principales y 38 depósitos y arsenales con el 70% de su equipo militar, y *más de 14.000 soldados enemigos muertos* y otros tantos heridos. 
Al mismo tiempo, reconoce la pérdida de *1.351 soldados rusos, *y otros 3.825 heridos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

Kiev reconoció la perdida de otro combatiente ucraniano

El alcalde de Lutsk, Igor Polishchuk, confirmó la muerte del piloto del caza MiG-29, Dmitry Chumachenko.

Fue el comandante de vuelo de los cazas MiG-29 de la brigada de aviación táctica 204. El avión fue destruido el 23 de marzo en la región de Zhytomyr.


----------



## vettonio (26 Mar 2022)

Mira qué casualidah!

El concurso lo ha ganado un árbol polaco.

Otro roble.


----------



## otroyomismo (26 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Un juego de Mah-Jong.



Alguien sabe donde si es posible comprar este juego con reglas en castellano en algun sitio?
Siempre me ha llamado la antencion


----------



## Dylan Leary (26 Mar 2022)

The European Organization for Nuclear Research suspends all cooperation with Russia and Belarus.


----------



## Archimanguina (26 Mar 2022)

Como polonia se anexione el oeste de ucrania a ver como lo venden en la tv. Bueno ya lo tendran preparado, el borrego traga con todo...ejque esa zonas siempre han sido polacaj de toa la vida, ej lo normal...antej polacaj que rusaj.


----------



## vettonio (26 Mar 2022)

De mal nacidos es ser desagradecido.

Y no olvidemos que todo esto sucedía mientras la UE les decía a los italianos que les podían dar mucho por el culo.


----------



## MiguelLacano (26 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> El tio sabe de que habla. Muy buen aporte Harman, ademas aclara lo del mapa de Mariupol.
> 
> El error este que comenta, es un error del planteamiento inicial que ya comentamos por aquí algunos. No hay un plan claro de despues, y eso es darle mucha ventaja al enemigo. Me da la impresión que las nuevas autoridades, creación de milicias etc.. es una improvisación de los militares sobre el terreno. Carecen de fuerzas para controlar semejantes extensiones sin ayuda local, y no tendran esa ayuda salvo que den garantias así que se han puesto a ello aunque no este por escrito en ninguna orden. Estan acertando, pero eso llevara luego a un problema politico que tendra que bregar con los hechos consumados.



El informe parece coherente y se adapta bien a lo que conocemos. De hecho, explica que ahora se pase a otra fase. Los rusos podrían entrar mucho más y mantener la velocidad, pero es un país enorme y se requiere ahora asegurar el nuevo territorio. Que no es el “Dombas” sino toda la franja que señalan los mapas. Ahora bien, el operativo se relanzará ofensivamente hacia Odessa y el Dniéper en la siguiente etapa. Entre tanto van a continuar laminando a las fuerzas ucras y destruyendo sus infraestructuras militares hasta que no quede ni una. Eso es otro objetivo irrenunciable Y declarado desde el primer día.


----------



## Fauna iberica (26 Mar 2022)

Qué USA y sus habitantes son un pais, perverso, es cosa conocida. Pero es también un pais anormal, un monstruo que tiene dos cabezas: una en Washington, qué sólo recibe ordenes, sin derecho a discutirlas, y otra: la Reserva Federal, que- cómo lo dijo el finado Ariel Sharom ex primer ministro israelí publicamente, ya domina USA- siendo pues el verdadero gobierno yanqui. Esta fabrica de fake dollars, que no es ni reserva ni, menos, federal, es un banco privado de Morgans, Rothshilds, Goldman Sachs y Nethanyahus. Ellos han establecido que todos los ministros de economia de la UE deban ser ex funcionarios del FMI o, cómo Macron de la Banca Rotshild. Tambien son ellos quienes pusieron a Zelinsky en Ucrania, Borrell de canciller de la UE y a Stoltenberg, banquero, de jefe de la NATO. Todos estos y otros, directivos de la UE tienen cómo caracteristica comun dos cosas: su caracter subdesarrollado y el delirio muy judío de creerse hijos predilectos de Dios y, por tanto, inmortales; cosa qué comparten con Biden y sus yanquis. Por eso es qué no tienen miedo de provocar una guerra nuclear. Piensan además qué ellos son genios y los rusos imbéciles y por eso han montado esas falsas medidas de presión para debilitar a Putin y detener la guerra. En realidad, está ocurriendo justamente lo contrario. Con una rebaja del 20% en el precio, Putin a conseguido cuadruplicar sus ventas de petroleo a China y a la India. Todo al mismo tiempo que el aumento del precio de la energía en Europa ya esta produciendo el quilombo del siglo, y esto recién empieza. De ahí, a no ser qué tengamos las neuronas de Sanchez, podemos deducir qué la guerra ha sido montada por los WASPs yanquis para joder de una vez, y para siempre, a Europa


----------



## Dylan Leary (26 Mar 2022)

They flew in, scattered their garbage, and clean it for us. Another Russian plane is now "decorating" Ukrainian fields. "Although, according to various Russian propagandists, the Ukrainian air defense has long been destroyed. And, judging by the" statistics "of the occupiers, several times already," the General Staff joked.


----------



## Dula (26 Mar 2022)

*Un coronel ruso es atropellado por un tanque de su Ejército en protesta por el alto número de bajas, según EE.UU.*
*El militar fue evacuado por soldados chechenos bajo el mando de Kadirov con las dos piernas destrozadas*









Un coronel ruso es atropellado por un tanque de su Ejército en protesta por el alto número de bajas, según oficiales occidentales


El militar fue evacuado por soldados chechenos bajo el mando de Kadirov con las dos piernas destrozadas



www.abc.es





Eso por entrar a sitios donde no debía entrar


----------



## MiguelLacano (26 Mar 2022)

En cualquier caso, el nudo, la batalla decisiva de esta guerra se llama “rublo”, o mejor dicho “me pagas en rublos”... si tragan los oligarcas anglos, será la señal de que están (estamos) jodidos, y bien jodidos


----------



## Treefrog (26 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> España, entre los países más dependientes del transporte por carretera en Europa
> 
> 
> El 95% de las mercancías en nuestras fronteras se mueven por carretera. Y en Europa, solo Malta, Irlanda y Grecia tienen una dependencia aún mayor de la carretera que nuestro país
> ...



Y al mismo tiempo de desinvertir en el ferrocarril de mercancías, quemamos miles de millones de euros en la red de alta velocidad más larga y más infrautilizada de Europa.
Corrupción no, lo siguiente.


----------



## ProfeInsti (26 Mar 2022)

*El ministro de Defensa ruso, Serguéi Shoigu, habla por primera vez tras una enigmática ausencia de más de dos semanas.*


----------



## Impresionante (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Si esto que cuentan los rusos se cumple, está claro que Putin ha pactado con los polacos la división de Ucrania…veremos…
> El ejército polaco pondrá un pie en suelo ucraniano solo después de que el ejército ruso haya terminado con la agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la República Popular de Donetsk. Así lo dice el observador militar Pyotr Akopov.
> 
> 
> ...



Estáis realmente mal de la pelota, ahora el ejército polaco va a salvar a Rusia de la debacle.

Y el problema que tenéis es que los estrategas del Kremlin tienen más o menos vuestro nivel.

Y así les va claro.


----------



## Bartleby (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (26 Mar 2022)

Dula dijo:


> *Un coronel ruso es atropellado por un tanque de su Ejército en protesta por el alto número de bajas, según EE.UU.*
> *El militar fue evacuado por soldados chechenos bajo el mando de Kadirov con las dos piernas destrozadas*
> 
> 
> ...



ABC?


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *El ministro de Defensa ruso, Serguéi Shoigu, habla por primera vez tras una enigmática ausencia de más de dos semanas.*



2 semanas en los sótanos de la Lubianka.

Lo han sacado para unas fotos y de vuelta al zulo.


----------



## Zappa (26 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *El ministro de Defensa ruso, Serguéi Shoigu, habla por primera vez tras una enigmática ausencia de más de dos semanas.*



¿Y qué ha dicho?
¿Tenemos link a las declaraciones?


----------



## Lma0Zedong (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Estáis realmente mal de la pelota, ahora el ejército polaco va a salvar a Rusia de la debacle.
> 
> Y el problema que tenéis es que los estrategas del Kremlin tienen más o menos vuestro nivel.
> 
> Y así les va claro.



No van a salvar los polacos nada…simplemente geoestrategia.


----------



## ProfeInsti (26 Mar 2022)

*Kiev decreta nuevo toque de queda desde el sábado por la noche hasta el lunes.*


----------



## K0laps0 (26 Mar 2022)

Una curiosidad que tengo, he visto multitud de imágenes del equipamiento ruso ya sea en columnas, atacando o capturado, pero no he visto prácticamente o por lo menos no recuerdo haber visto ningún T90 que vienen a ser sus mejores blindados. Echo en falta esos ojitos rojos.

Me da la sensacion de que por lo menos en tema tanques han metido mucho material antiguo debido a la ingente cantidad que tienen sin preocupación alguna por perderlo ya que de retirarlo en una chatarrería lo retiran en combate, no se si estoy equivocado


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No van a salvar los polacos nada…simplemente geoestrategia.



Claro, Polonia y Rusia aliadas contra Ucrania, USA y la OTAN...ajedrez...si es que Putin es un genio.


----------



## MAEZAL (26 Mar 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Alguien sabe donde si es posible comprar este juego con reglas en castellano en algun sitio?
> Siempre me ha llamado la antencion



Yo lo compré hace años en el Corte Inglés de oferta tirado de precio, marca cayro, no he jugado... es bastante complejo 4 jugadores.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

Bueno, nada como unos buenos misiles rusos para hacer entender a los aventureros que como en casa nada…
Mercenarios belgas regresando por si las moscas…








La moitié des volontaires partis en Ukraine est rentrée en Belgique : “On ne voulait pas servir de chair à canon inutilement”


Plus de la moitié des volontaires belges partis combattre en Ukraine sont déjà de retour.




www.dhnet.be


----------



## Bishop (26 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *Kiev decreta nuevo toque de queda desde el sábado por la noche hasta el lunes.*



Pero no pongas sólo el titular, que esto no es el puto twitter de los cojones... pon los links y al menos parte del cuerpo del texto.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Claro, Polonia y Rusia aliadas contra Ucrania, USA y la OTAN...ajedrez...si es que Putin es un genio.



Hitler y Stalin se aliaron por ejemplo…aunque luego terminaron a bofetadas…


----------



## ProfeInsti (26 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¿Y qué ha dicho?
> ¿Tenemos link a las declaraciones?



Yes.

El ministro de Defensa ruso, Serguéi Shoigu, ha sido visto este sábado presidiendo una reunión del Ejército y debatiendo sobre los suministros de armas en un vídeo publicado por su Ministerio. Es la primera vez que se le muestra hablando públicamente desde hace más de dos semanas. 
El jueves fue visto durante unos segundos en unas imágenes de poca calidad en la televisión rusa, en las que aparecía en una videoconferencia junto a Putin y el resto de ministros.

En el vídeo de este sábado, subido a las redes sociales, Shoigu ha afirmado que había discutido temas relacionados con el presupuesto militar y las órdenes de defensa con el Ministerio de Finanzas. "Continuamos con la entrega anticipada de armamento y equipo. 
Las prioridades son las armas de alta precisión de largo alcance, el equipo de aeronaves y el mantenimiento de la preparación para el combate de las fuerzas nucleares estratégicas", ha declarado Shoigu, que supervisa la ofensiva de Rusia contra Ucrania.


----------



## delhierro (26 Mar 2022)

Cerca de Kiev, parece que los rusos tienen unas formas muy raras de huir.



Hay hasta un bunquer y eso esta muy lejos del frente del Donbas. Indica una preparación completa de todo el pais, previendo quizas una respuesta rusa cuando se hubiera atacado a las republicas.

Edito : 
*Nikolaevka al oeste de Kiev*


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

SU-27 ucro derribado. Dicen que del día 5 de marzo.
Lastima de pájaro.


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

K0laps0 dijo:


> Una curiosidad que tengo, he visto multitud de imágenes del equipamiento ruso ya sea en columnas, atacando o capturado, pero no he visto prácticamente o por lo menos no recuerdo haber visto ningún T90 que vienen a ser sus mejores blindados. Echo en falta esos ojitos rojos.
> 
> Me da la sensacion de que por lo menos en tema tanques han metido mucho material antiguo debido a la ingente cantidad que tienen sin preocupación alguna por perderlo ya que de retirarlo en una chatarrería lo retiran en combate, no se si estoy equivocado



Los T-90 están almacenados en Siberia juntos con los Cyborgs, pero no los van a sacar hasta la fase III de Z, la conquista interplanetaria.

La estrella de la muerte ya la sacan en la fase IV.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> SU-27 ucro derribado. Dicen que del día 5 de marzo.
> Lastima de pájaro.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1000475
> Ver archivo adjunto 1000476





Ya ya, menuda lástima le daba a los que estaban tirándolo, lol.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Los T-90 están almacenados en Siberia juntos con los Cyborgs, pero no los van a sacar hasta la fase III de Z, la conquista interplanetaria.
> 
> La estrella de la muerte ya la sacan en la fase IV.



Los T-90 están en Kaliningrado, por ejemplo ahora…


----------



## Dylan Leary (26 Mar 2022)

Russian airline reduces the number of Boeing aircraft

The Russian airline Pobeda is reducing its fleet from 41 to 25 Boeing aircraft, this is due to a shortage of spare parts.

“To maintain flight safety and for the sake of our common future, we will reduce the fleet to 25 aircraft. The rest of the aircraft will not fly until the end of the year so that the accumulated stock of spare parts is enough for us until the lost supply chains are restored,” the company said in a letter.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Los T-90 están almacenados en Siberia juntos con los Cyborgs, pero no los van a sacar hasta la fase III de Z, la conquista interplanetaria.
> 
> La estrella de la muerte ya la sacan en la fase IV.




Ej que los aliens ejtán mú harmados, ay que ser precabidos.

Fuente: Zurullof.


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Yes.
> 
> El ministro de Defensa ruso, Serguéi Shoigu, ha sido visto este sábado presidiendo una reunión del Ejército y debatiendo sobre los suministros de armas en un vídeo publicado por su Ministerio. Es la primera vez que se le muestra hablando públicamente desde hace más de dos semanas.
> El jueves fue visto durante unos segundos en unas imágenes de poca calidad en la televisión rusa, en las que aparecía en una videoconferencia junto a Putin y el resto de ministros.
> ...



El Shoigu es la polla, le sacan 20 minutos de la Lubianka y ya está pensando en como pillar más comisiones con la compra de armamento.

Eso es que no ha cantado donde están las cuentas Off-shore con el dinero de los víveres de la tropa y el combustible para la chatarra.

Mantente firme Shoigu, ese dinero es tuyo.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Russian airline reduces the number of Boeing aircraft
> 
> The Russian airline Pobeda is reducing its fleet from 41 to 25 Boeing aircraft, this is due to a shortage of spare parts.
> 
> “To maintain flight safety and for the sake of our common future, we will reduce the fleet to 25 aircraft. The rest of the aircraft will not fly until the end of the year so that the accumulated stock of spare parts is enough for us until the lost supply chains are restored,” the company said in a letter.





A canibalizar, Zambia style.


Jojojo qué patetismo, cuando ya casi eran normales, otra vez al pozo de la autarquía y el paquismo cubano, lol.


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

El humo de la mañana cerca de Kiev resultó ser otro depósito de combustible destruido. La información es confirmada por fuentes oficiales ucranianas. Hay un bombardeo sistemático en los grandes depósitos de combustible que quedan en la región de Kiev.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> El Shoigu es la polla, le sacan 20 minutos de la Lubianka y ya está pensando en como pillar más comisiones con la compra de armamento.
> 
> Eso es que no ha cantado donde están las cuentas Off-shore con el dinero de los víveres de la tropa y el combustible para la chatarra.
> 
> Mantente firme Shoigu, ese dinero es tuyo.



Y el fantasmita de las nucleares a paseo también...


Uuuuuuhh qué miedo tenemos!


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (26 Mar 2022)

Rusia está sufriendo la mayor fuga de cerebros en décadas. Es la otra cara de la Guerra de Ucrania: cientos de miles de jóvenes profesionales rusos están abandonando el país por la situación provocada por las sanciones y el creciente autoritarismo de Putin. La mayoría de estos profesionales están volando a lugares como Dubai, India o Kazajistán... pero Europa les está cerrando las fronteras (al menos, para concederles visados de trabajo). Esto se debe a las sanciones contra Rusia, que han obviado detalles importantes. Atraer a profesionales rusos supondría un durísimo golpe contra el régimen de Putin: sin talento, ninguna economía puede desarrollarse. Además, suponen una oportunidad dorada para solucionar muchos de los grandes problemas económicos que sufre Europa. La pregunta es ¿Por qué Europa cierra las puertas al talento ruso? ¿Cómo podría abrir las puertas a los trabajadores rusos? En este vídeo te lo contamos.


----------



## Guzmán de Berga (26 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> They flew in, scattered their garbage, and clean it for us. Another Russian plane is now "decorating" Ukrainian fields. "Although, according to various Russian propagandists, the Ukrainian air defense has long been destroyed. And, judging by the" statistics "of the occupiers, several times already," the General Staff joked.



Oigan que se les ha olvidado meterle el traductor al bot.


----------



## Cosmopolita (26 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Polonia que gran país mis respetos



Rokossovski siempre ha sido mi comandante soviético favorito, por delante de brutos carniceros de Zhukov y Koniev.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dylan Leary (26 Mar 2022)

A few more terrible shots from Mariupol destroyed by the occupiers


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Yes.
> 
> El ministro de Defensa ruso, Serguéi Shoigu, ha sido visto este sábado presidiendo una reunión del Ejército y debatiendo sobre los suministros de armas en un vídeo publicado por su Ministerio. Es la primera vez que se le muestra hablando públicamente desde hace más de dos semanas.
> El jueves fue visto durante unos segundos en unas imágenes de poca calidad en la televisión rusa, en las que aparecía en una videoconferencia junto a Putin y el resto de ministros.
> ...



Traducido, la operación militar seguirá de acuerdo al uso de los misiles, la aviación y manteniendo las armas nucleares activadas.
Es un poco críptico el ruso, pero en las fosas marianas saben traducirlo bien....


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (26 Mar 2022)

VIDEO de Azarov:



Размещаю без комментариев информацию, появившуюся в СМИ:
А ВОТ И ПРАВДА
С декабря 2021 г. Россия получала данные о планах НАТО разместить на территории Украины 4 бригады военных (2 сухопутные, 1 морская, 1 воздушная). Причем воздушная бригада с возможностью несения ядерных боеголовок.
Согласовать данный ввод войск НАТО хотело летом 2022 г. на заседании Совбеза ООН. Далее, скорее всего к концу года, они бы спровоцировали конфликт и начали бы против России полномасштабные военные действия с применением ядерного оружия.
Т.е. НАТО планировало развязать 3 мировую войну с применением ядерного оружия против России.
Ключевая роль в этом отводилась нынешней подконтрольной Америке правящей верхушке в Украине и националистам.
Чтобы не допустить 3 мировой войны и нападения на Россию с использованием ядерного оружия правительство России приняло решение эту ситуацию купировать и навести в Украине порядок.
Запад давит информационно через соцсети и прочее, что Россия напала. Им обидно, что их планы разрушили, и теперь Россию не уничтожить ядерным оружием, которое есть в Украине и за счёт Украины.
Кстати, то, о чем сказал Путин: время подлета боеголовок из Харькова до Москвы – 3 минуты, времени на ответный удар нет. Из США – 30 минут, есть время ответить.
Только сейчас появилась возможность обнародовать разведданные по подготовке провокации с последующим нанесением вероломного удара с уничтожением населения на территории ЛНР и ДНР.
Путин опередил Украину и НАТО и фактически спас сотни тысяч жизней республик.
За сутки до начала войны на уничтожение русскоязычного населения в Донбассе были приняты судьбоносные решения.
Украинская армия (ВСУ), под руководством нацбатов готовилась начать военную операцию в Донбассе 25.02.22 г.
Владимир Путин буквально на сутки опередил планы Киева и Запада, что позволило завладеть стратегической инициативой.
Примерно за неделю до начала спецоперации России Эдуард Басурин докладывал о перехваченной у ВСУ карте наступления на Донбасс. Там было четко разложено, когда будут наноситься удары дальнобойной артиллерией, когда РСЗО, когда авиацией, потом удары оперативной тактической группой (ОТГ), соответственно «Север», «Юг» и «Восток».
ОТГ «Восток» должна была действовать на рассечение Донецка и Луганска.
Три дня у них отводилось на выход к границе, причем ОТГ «ЮГ» действовали бы вместе с «айдаровцами», которые по замыслу должны были выполняли роль заградотряда.
На севере, где Луганск, ВСУ должны были действовать под прикрытием «Правого сектора», они должны были встретиться в районе Комсомольска к югу от Донецка и отсечь ЛДНР от границы с Россией.
В течение двух дней планировалось начать «полную зачистку».
Причем Донецк, Луганск и еще несколько городов не планировали захватывать на этом этапе, а просто окружали и блокировали, то есть предусматривалась полная блокада населённых пунктов, перед «полной зачисткой».
Есть убеждение, что этот план был разработан совместно с НАТОвскими кураторами, т.к. американцы предварительно перебросили в Польшу около 5 тысяч своих солдат, плюс была еще и польская армия — по замыслу они должны были блокировать калининградскую группировку, чтобы в случае чего она не смогла выдвинуться к атакованной территории Юго-Востока Украины.
Вторая группировка – это тысяча солдат бригады «Страйкер» (бронетехника) в Румынии. Эта группировка блокировала Приднестровье, чтобы миротворцы, находящиеся там, через Юг не смогли продвинуться к Одессе.
Это всё был единый комплекс действий, которые должны были начаться в ночь с 24 на 25 февраля.
Фактически, действия Вооружённых сил Украины опередили всего на один день.
Почему у них такая истерика? Потому что всё было готово к захвату территории и тут вдруг внезапно на один день раньше начали активно действовать подразделения ЛНР и ДНР при поддержке ВС РФ.
Были в первую очередь нанесены удары по аэродромам и взлетно-посадочным полосам, чтобы нельзя было посадить транспортные самолеты с оружием из США и других стран, выведены из строя пункты управления, системы ПВО, радиолокационные станции, зенитно-ракетные дивизионы и т.д. Народная милиция ЛДНР при поддержке российской артиллерии и высокоточного оружия начала наступление против группировки «Восток».


TRADUCCIÓN DE GOOGLE:

Publico sin comentarios la información que apareció en los medios:
Y ESTA ES LA VERDAD

Desde diciembre de 2021, Rusia ha estado recibiendo información sobre los planes de la OTAN para desplegar 4 brigadas militares (2 terrestres, 1 marítima, 1 aérea) en el territorio de Ucrania. Además, una brigada aérea con capacidad para transportar ojivas nucleares.
La OTAN ha querido pactar este despliegue de tropas en verano de 2022 en una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU. Además, muy probablemente para fin de año, habrían provocado un conflicto y lanzado operaciones militares a gran escala contra Rusia con el uso de armas nucleares.

Esos. La OTAN planeó desencadenar la Tercera Guerra Mundial con el uso de armas nucleares contra Rusia.
El papel clave en esto se le dio a la actual élite gobernante controlada por Estados Unidos en Ucrania y los nacionalistas.
Para evitar la Tercera Guerra Mundial y un ataque a Rusia con armas nucleares, el gobierno ruso decidió detener esta situación y restablecer el orden en Ucrania.

Occidente presiona información a través de las redes sociales y otras cosas que Rusia ha atacado. Están ofendidos porque sus planes fueron destruidos, y ahora Rusia no puede ser destruida por armas nucleares, que están en Ucrania y a expensas de Ucrania.
*Por cierto, lo que dijo Putin: el tiempo para que las ojivas vuelen de Jarkov a Moscú es de 3 minutos, no hay tiempo para un ataque de represalia. Desde EE. UU. - 30 minutos, hay tiempo para responder.*

Solo ahora es posible publicar datos de inteligencia sobre la preparación de una provocación seguida de un golpe traicionero con la destrucción de la población en el territorio de la LPR y la DPR.

Putin estaba por delante de Ucrania y la OTAN y, de hecho, salvó cientos de miles de vidas en las repúblicas.
Un día antes del comienzo de la guerra, se tomaron decisiones fatídicas para exterminar a la población de habla rusa en Donbass.
El Ejército de Ucrania (UAF), bajo el liderazgo de los batallones nacionales, se preparaba para lanzar una operación militar en el Donbass el 25 y 22 de febrero.

Vladimir Putin estaba literalmente un día por delante de los planes de Kiev y Occidente, lo que hizo posible tomar la iniciativa estratégica.
Aproximadamente una semana antes del inicio de la operación especial rusa, Eduard Basurin informó en un mapa del ataque al Donbass que fue interceptado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Allí se estableció claramente cuándo se lanzarían ataques de artillería de largo alcance, cuándo MLRS, cuándo por aviación, luego ataques del grupo táctico operativo (OTG), respectivamente "Norte", "Sur" y "Este".
Se suponía que OTG "Vostok" actuaría en la disección de Donetsk y Lugansk.

Se les dio tres días para llegar a la frontera, y el OTG "YUG" actuaría junto con el "Aidarovtsy", que, según el plan, se suponía que desempeñaría el papel de un destacamento.

En el norte, donde se suponía que Lugansk, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania operarían al amparo del "Sector Derecho", se suponía que se reunirían en la región de Komsomolsk al sur de Donetsk y aislarían la LDNR de la frontera con Rusia.

Dentro de dos días, se planeó comenzar un "barrido completo".
Además, Donetsk, Lugansk y varias otras ciudades no planearon capturar en esta etapa, sino que simplemente rodearon y bloquearon, es decir, se preveía un bloqueo completo de los asentamientos, antes de una "limpieza completa".

Existe la convicción de que este plan fue desarrollado en conjunto con los curadores de la OTAN, porque. los estadounidenses previamente transfirieron alrededor de 5 mil de sus soldados a Polonia, además también estaba el ejército polaco; según el plan, se suponía que debían bloquear el grupo de Kaliningrado, en cuyo caso no podría avanzar al territorio atacado del Sur -Este de Ucrania.

El segundo grupo son mil soldados de la brigada Stryker (vehículos blindados) en Rumania. Esta agrupación bloqueó Transnistria para que las fuerzas de paz estacionadas allí no pudieran avanzar por el sur hasta Odessa.
Era todo un conjunto único de acciones que debían comenzar la noche del 24 al 25 de febrero.
De hecho, las acciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania estaban solo un día por delante.
¿Por qué están tan histéricos? Porque todo estaba listo para apoderarse del territorio, y luego, de repente, un día antes, las unidades de LPR y DPR comenzaron a operar activamente con el apoyo de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.
En primer lugar, se atacaron aeródromos y pistas para que fuera imposible aterrizar aviones de transporte con armas de los Estados Unidos y otros países, se desactivaron puestos de mando, sistemas de defensa aérea, estaciones de radar, divisiones de misiles antiaéreos, etc. La milicia popular de la LDNR, con el apoyo de la artillería rusa y armas de alta precisión, lanzó una ofensiva contra el grupo Vostok.


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Mar 2022)

Contraataque ucraniano en toda la línea, han expulsado al invasor de suelo patrio, larga vida a zelensky!!


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> A few more terrible shots from Mariupol destroyed by the occupiers




Nazis, nazis everywhere.

De 0 a 99 años.


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

Imágenes de la destrucción de un sistema de defensa aérea ucraniano BUK, presumiblemente en el área de Danilovka cerca de Vasilkov.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los T-90 están en Kaliningrado, por ejemplo ahora…



Pues no sé para qué necesitan los T-90 en Kalimingrado ahora que polacos y rusos son aliados según nos dices.

Pero claro...a menos que.... sea para hacer un avance conjunto con los polacos sobre Berlín...claro, ahora si encaja, que tonto soy...si es que el ajedrez del Kremlin es solo para mentes privilegiadas.


----------



## SanRu (26 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Cerca de Kiev, parece que los rusos tienen unas formas muy raras de huir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son parte del entramado defensivo de la URSS.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Pues no sé para qué necesitan los T-90 en Kalimingrado ahora que polacos y rusos son aliados según nos dices.
> 
> Pero claro...a menos que.... sea para hacer un avance conjunto con los polacos sobre Berlín...claro, ahora si encaja, que tonto soy...si es que el ajedrez del Kremlin es solo para mentes privilegiadas.



Son aliados provisionales, como Stalin y Hitler…vamos temporalmente. Luego ya si eso se verá…

Geometría variable que se dice…

O la URSS y USA en la SGM…


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Mar 2022)

La ofensiva es total, es Urano y Bagration juntas!!!


----------



## Impresionante (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (26 Mar 2022)

*I've been wondering for a long time when Kaliningrad will be unpacked. The Federal Republic of Germany is probably still a bit shy: "Let's let the Poles do it first"*


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> Rusia está sufriendo la mayor fuga de cerebros en décadas. Es la otra cara de la Guerra de Ucrania: cientos de miles de jóvenes profesionales rusos están abandonando el país por la situación provocada por las sanciones y el creciente autoritarismo de Putin. La mayoría de estos profesionales están volando a lugares como Dubai, India o Kazajistán... pero Europa les está cerrando las fronteras (al menos, para concederles visados de trabajo). Esto se debe a las sanciones contra Rusia, que han obviado detalles importantes. Atraer a profesionales rusos supondría un durísimo golpe contra el régimen de Putin: sin talento, ninguna economía puede desarrollarse. Además, suponen una oportunidad dorada para solucionar muchos de los grandes problemas económicos que sufre Europa. La pregunta es ¿Por qué Europa cierra las puertas al talento ruso? ¿Cómo podría abrir las puertas a los trabajadores rusos? En este vídeo te lo contamos.





Ya se ocuparán de que no puedan salir, URSS style.


Pero vamos, que entretanto se van quedando los mediocres.

Cuando vean que tienen que estudiar o trabajar en precariedad de medios y que su sueldo se va a la mitad, el éxodo o al menos el intento va a ser de libro.

La gente con talento no quiere vivir en un entorno que lo le valora ni le da oportunidades.

Y para acabar cobrando 200 loros de pensión.

Estás nuevas generaciones de rusos han visto mundo y no quieren conocer el gris y pútrido tiempo de las coles y el Lada de sus padres...


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Pues no sé para qué necesitan los T-90 en Kalimingrado ahora que polacos y rusos son aliados según nos dices.
> 
> Pero claro...a menos que.... sea para hacer un avance conjunto con los polacos sobre Berlín...claro, ahora si encaja, que tonto soy...si es que el ajedrez del Kremlin es solo para mentes privilegiadas.




Ya sabes que siempre siempre todo va a su favor, da igual las cartas que les toquen.

Deben conocer al croupier, no hay otra.


----------



## paconan (26 Mar 2022)

si alguno tienen ganas de mirar, enlaces en mega

*Anonymous anunció que el grupo afiliado Black Rabbit World ha filtrado 28 GB de datos robados del Banco Central de Rusia.*
Esta semana, el colectivo de hackers Anonymous afirma haber pirateado el Banco Central de Rusia y robó 35.000 documentos accedidos.


El grupo de hacktivistas anunció que filtrará los documentos sustraídos en 48 horas.


El grupo compartió dos enlaces al servicio de alojamiento de archivos y almacenamiento en la nube Mega NZ:


19.47 GB folder on MEGA
1.45 GB folder on MEGA
El grupo planea distribuir los documentos sustraídos a varios puntos de internet para evitar que sean censurados.

Los datos generales se organizan en dos carpetas denominadas A y B, que contienen 9 partes y 1 parte respectivamente.

Las carpetas contienen archivos Office y TXT, los documentos están escritos en cirílico.




Anonymous afirma que los documentos robados incluyen secretos económicos de Rusia. El ataque al banco central de un estado puede tener importantes repercusiones en su política interna. El banco central establece la política económica del país, gobierna la moneda de un país, mantiene la estabilidad de precios y supervisa los bancos locales.

Si los datos filtrados son auténticos, esta fuga de datos es probablemente el mayor truco para el #OpRussia en curso lanzado por anónimo contra el gobierno ruso desde el comienzo de la invasión.

En las próximas horas, expertos en inteligencia, economistas y activistas tendrán mucho trabajo por hacer para traducir los documentos y revelar su contenido.










Anonymous leaked 28GB of data stolen from the Central Bank of Russia


Anonymous announced that the affiliate group Black Rabbit World has leaked 28 GB of data stolen from the Central Bank of Russia This week the Anonymous hacker collective claims to have hacked the Central Bank of Russia and stole accessed 35,000 documents. The group of hacktivists announced that...



securityaffairs.co


----------



## El amigo (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Vete al "Mundo Libre" de más allá de los Urales, coño.
> 
> Más de 100 años de transparencia y libertad de opinión te contemplarán, jajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajajajaja
> 
> Hay que ser caradura, sinvergüenza y desagradecido.



Si, si,....ahí va a ir....para que le maten. Una cosa es criticar desde el odiado mundo libre que sabe que no le van a tocar un pelo y otra es hacerlo desde un país que como te salgas del discurso oficial , como poco terminas en trabajos forzados.
Que no sean muy inteligentes no quiere decir que sean tontos


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Mar 2022)

El ejercito rojo, cautivo y desarmado, colapsa en todos los frentes y corre hacía la frontera. Victoria total de las fuerzas democraticas libres. La guerra ha terminado.


----------



## crocodile (26 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



El Ramón Lobo ese menudo hijo de perra a sueldo de USA/OTAN, que asco da el tipejo. Rata de cloaca .


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Traducido, la operación militar seguirá de acuerdo al uso de los misiles, la aviación y manteniendo las armas nucleares activadas.
> Es un poco críptico el ruso, pero en las fosas marianas saben traducirlo bien....



Ya te lo traduzco yo Hércules.

Vamos a tirar misiles... desde lejos, disparar con los aviones (también desde lejos) y seguir con la amenaza de las nukes...porque nos han pegado tal somanta de ostias sobre el terreno que ya no nos queda casi nada y los reclutas se cagan y desertan cuando les decimos de avanzar...así es que a partir de ahora todo...desde lejos..y gritar mu fuerte..ehhh que tenemos Nukes tíos, ni os acerquéis, que somos mu chungos.


----------



## niraj (26 Mar 2022)

[Forwarded from RIA Novosti]
El primer viceministro de relaciones exteriores Griego, Varviciotis, dijo que las sanciones contra Rusia tienen como objetivo derrocar el poder en el país "a través de disturbios internos" y están diseñadas para "calentar la oposición en Rusia... y aumentar la emoción", pero después de fuertes críticas de la oposición, rechazó su declaración


----------



## kelden (26 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> El tio sabe de que habla. Muy buen aporte Harman, ademas aclara lo del mapa de Mariupol.
> 
> El error este que comenta, es un error del planteamiento inicial que ya comentamos por aquí algunos. No hay un plan claro de despues, y eso es darle mucha ventaja al enemigo. Me da la impresión que las nuevas autoridades, creación de milicias etc.. es una improvisación de los militares sobre el terreno. Carecen de fuerzas para controlar semejantes extensiones sin ayuda local, y no tendran esa ayuda salvo que den garantias así que se han puesto a ello aunque no este por escrito en ninguna orden. Estan acertando, pero eso llevara luego a un problema politico que tendra que bregar con los hechos consumados.



El Harman ese me tiene ignorao y he tenido que entrar como anónimo. Lo que más me ha llamado la atención es que al final nos llama "nazis y cruzados". Los tíos aun se acuerdan de las "cruzadas" de los caballeros teutónicos contra los "herejes" ortodoxos de la edad media ....   De hecho eran "cruzadas" como las otras, bendecidas por el papa.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> si alguno tienen ganas de mirar, enlaces en mega
> 
> *Anonymous anunció que el grupo afiliado Black Rabbit World ha filtrado 28 GB de datos robados del Banco Central de Rusia.*
> Esta semana, el colectivo de hackers Anonymous afirma haber pirateado el Banco Central de Rusia y robó 35.000 documentos accedidos.
> ...



Los zip llevan regalón…al ignorar por pirata barato…

Intentar colocarme eso a mi edad…comedoritos…


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (26 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Si, si,....ahí va a ir....para que le maten. Una cosa es criticar desde el odiado mundo libre que sabe que no le van a tocar un pelo y otra es hacerlo desde un país que como te salgas del discurso oficial , como poco terminas en trabajos forzados.
> Que no sean muy inteligentes no quiere decir que sean tontos



¿Este es tu "mundo libre", HIJO DE PUTA?









Australia’s COVID concentration camps: A quick rundown


Short PSA for those who may not be aware: Australian citizens are being arrested and forcibly placed in COVID concentration camps.




thuletide.wordpress.com




*Australia’s COVID concentration camps: A quick rundown


*


----------



## Nicors (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Mmmm usuario nuevo.
> 
> 
> Tonto que ya se ha llevado demasiados zascas con el viejo?
> ...



Pienso que son los mismos de siempre diciendo las mismas gilipolleces y como todo los ignora, se abren nuevas cuentas.


Artedi dijo:


> Esto no es "el pueblo", es una manifestación violenta de unas cuantas decenas de miles de personas.



Esto es el pueblo contra el invasor ruso, tontaina


----------



## Impresionante (26 Mar 2022)

*Rusia afirma que la crisis en Ucrania se debe al genocidio de los rusos en Donbás*
hace 2 horas





© Sputnik / Alexéi Kudenko
MOSCÚ (Sputnik) — La crisis en Ucrania no fue provocada por ninguna cuestión de territorios, fue causada por el genocidio en Donbás de la población de habla rusa, declaró el presidente de la Duma de Rusia, Viacheslav Volodin.
El presidente de EEUU, Joe Biden, al responder a una pregunta sobre si cree que Kiev tendrá que abandonar parte de los territorios para lograr un alto el fuego, indicó que ese tema "depende completamente de Ucrania".

"La crisis en Ucrania no se debe a los territorios, sino al genocidio de la población de habla rusa. Estamos defendiendo a nuestros ciudadanos y compatriotas en Donbás. Para nosotros, es una cuestión de seguridad, de vida pacífica y de construcción de unas buenas relaciones", escribió Volodin en su canal de Telegram.
El líder de la Cámara Baja del Parlamento destacó que la declaración de Biden hace pensar que es "un hombre desafortunado, atrapado en el pasado, en algún momento de la Guerra Fría".
"Para Biden, la vida humana y la libertad no tienen ningún valor, él es ajeno a conceptos como la historia general, la fe, la cultura. Todo eso para él es solo una decoración, una hermosa pantalla para lograr unos objetivos egoístas", agregó Volodin.

Según el político, "los verdaderos valores de las élites de EEUU son los territorios, la riqueza natural, las entrañas de otros países y, lo más importante, el dinero que se puede ganar con ellos", y ese es el objetivo final de la política externa del país norteamericano.

"Para que Biden entienda eso, necesita adoptar nuestro sistema de valores, lo cual es poco probable. Para él, el poder está en el dinero, y para nosotros, en la verdad", concluyó Volodin.
El presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, anunció el 24 de febrero el lanzamiento de una "operación militar especial" en Ucrania alegando que las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk, previamente reconocidas por Moscú como Estados soberanos, necesitan ayuda frente al "genocidio" por parte de Kiev.
Uno de los objetivos fundamentales de esa operación, según Putin, es "la desmilitarización y la desnazificación" de Ucrania.
Según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, los ataques militares no están dirigidos contra instalaciones civiles, sino que buscan inutilizar la infraestructura bélica.


----------



## El amigo (26 Mar 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> ¿Este es tu "mundo libre", HIJO DE PUTA?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sabes citar sin insultar? O tienes algun problema familiar?
Te pega la mujer? Los hijos de tu mujer te humillan ( porque hijos dudo que tengas )?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Ya te lo traduzco yo Hércules.
> 
> Vamos a tirar misiles... desde lejos, disparar con los aviones (también desde lejos) y seguir con la amenaza de las nukes...porque nos han pegado tal somanta de ostias sobre el terreno que ya no nos queda casi nada y los reclutas se cagan y desertan cuando les decimos de avanzar...así es que a partir de ahora todo...desde lejos..y gritar mu fuerte..ehhh que tenemos Nukes tíos, ni os acerquéis, que somos mu chungos.



Bueno, yo preguntaría a los mercenarios belgas que acaban de llegar a casa…los muertos no creo que puedan decir mucho.

Y no son precisamente los mercenarios belgas muy cobardes…tienen fama de ser otra cosa…pero no tontos…


----------



## delhierro (26 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Son parte del entramado defensivo de la URSS.



El forjado del techo me dice que eso es algo reciente. Pero puedo estar equivocado. O pueden haberlo remodelado, o ampliado más recientemente.


----------



## perrasno (26 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Iban a por la Shempions de las Guerras y ahora prefieren centrarse en la Supercopa.
> 
> Exitazo.
> 
> Y tengo dudas de que la ganen.



Excelente metáfora fucgolera muy bien traída y que denota una gran maestría en el análisis racional y concienzudo de situaciones políticas y bélicas complejas.




No. Ignore.


----------



## vettonio (26 Mar 2022)

Esta madrugada, cuando toque adelantar una hora, hacedlo otra hora más y así le chafáis a la botina el tuit de mañana temprano.


----------



## NS 4 (26 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Es simplemente que esa gentuza no es socialista ni comunista sino demócratas liberales. Ah, y en los países de nuestro entorno con gobiernos de derechas los precios están igual de altos o más.
> Seguid creyendo eso de que en occidente los gobiernos son de tal o cual color. Soñar es bonito.



Por fin los criticais???
O preferis seguir disimulandoles las salvajadas contra su propio pueblo???
Por aquello de que a "los vuestros" no los criticais.


----------



## cobasy (26 Mar 2022)

24h tv Rusia se tambalea por la invasión.


----------



## Impresionante (26 Mar 2022)

*Así fue el lanzamiento de misiles Kalibr contra las instalaciones militaresucranianas*





© Sputnik / Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia

El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia publicó un video del ataque de misiles decrucero Kalibr de alta precisión desde el mar Negro contra las instalaciones deinfraestructura militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
El video muestra el lanzamiento de una salva de cuatro misiles de crucero. Se especifica que el ataque fue realizado por la tripulación de un pequeño barco de misiles de la Flota del mar Negro.

"Como resultado del golpe de alta precisión fue destruido un depósito de municiones y armas en el territorio de la región de Zhitómir", comunicó el organismo castrense.

El portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, el general Ígor Konashénkov, comunicó también que el 25 de marzo, un almacén de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de la aldea de Velikiie Korovnitsi en la región de Zhitómir fue destruido por un ataque de misiles de crucero Kalibr.
Agregó que el misil Onyx de alta precisión destruyó también la base de combustibles en la región de Nikoláyev.
Asimismo, el 26 de marzo el Ministerio de Defensa mostró imágenes de la destrucción del puesto de mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania por helicópteros Ka-52.



https://mundo.sputniknews.com/20220326/asi-fue-el-lanzamiento-de-misiles-kalibr-contra-las-instalaciones-militaresucranianas-1123624723.html


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Son aliados provisionales, como Stalin y Hitler…vamos temporalmente. Luego ya si eso se verá…
> 
> Geometría variable que se dice…
> 
> O la URSS y USA en la SGM…



Sabes, si me dijeses que estás posteando desde un despacho en el Kremlin, anexo al de Putin, me lo creería.

Tu nivel es el que creo deben de tener los geoestrategas del Kremlin..así es que imagínate las posibilidades que le doy a los rusos en esta guerra.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (26 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> El tio sabe de que habla. Muy buen aporte Harman, ademas aclara lo del mapa de Mariupol.
> 
> El error este que comenta, es un error del planteamiento inicial que ya comentamos por aquí algunos. No hay un plan claro de despues, y eso es darle mucha ventaja al enemigo. Me da la impresión que las nuevas autoridades, creación de milicias etc.. es una improvisación de los militares sobre el terreno. Carecen de fuerzas para controlar semejantes extensiones sin ayuda local, y no tendran esa ayuda salvo que den garantias así que se han puesto a ello aunque no este por escrito en ninguna orden. Estan acertando, pero eso llevara luego a un problema politico que tendra que bregar con los hechos consumados.


----------



## AlMutamid (26 Mar 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Yo desde las armas de destruccion masiva en Irak, los "rebeldes" follacabras sirios y otras mierdas que nos meten, dudo que los medios gusanos esten diciendo la verdad. Son expertos en la manipulacion y adoctrinamiento de la borregada.



Pues claro que no dicen la verdad. Nadie que tenga intereses va a decir la verdad.


----------



## crocodile (26 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> *La visualización de la "Z" rusa ahora será delito penal en el estado alemán de Baviera*
> El ministro de Justicia, Georg Eisenreich, ha asegurado que "la Fiscalía de Baviera está tomando medidas consistentes contra las personas que aprueban públicamente la guerra de agresión que viola el derecho internacional".
> 
> 
> ...



Los alemanes a los que les sale su vena NAZI, no publicaron ninguna ley similar cuando USA/OTAN cometió genocidio contra los civiles en Libia, Iraq, Yugoslavia, Vietnam, Camboya, Panamá, Afganistán etc etc.
Lo dicho vuelve el nazismo anti ruso a Alemania


----------



## Salamandra (26 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> si alguno tienen ganas de mirar, enlaces en mega
> 
> *Anonymous anunció que el grupo afiliado Black Rabbit World ha filtrado 28 GB de datos robados del Banco Central de Rusia.*
> Esta semana, el colectivo de hackers Anonymous afirma haber pirateado el Banco Central de Rusia y robó 35.000 documentos accedidos.
> ...



Pues a esperar los documentos . ¿Quien es Anonymus? Pues eso, Anonymus, así que puede ser cualquiera con cualquier interés y su importancia radicará sólo cuando lo que digan sea verificable o, cuando menos, coherente con lo contrastable por otros medios.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (26 Mar 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> VIDEO de Azarov:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Impresionante (26 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Sabes, si me dijeses que estás posteando desde un despacho en el Kremlin, anexo al de Putin, me lo creería.
> 
> Tu nivel es el que creo deben de tener los geoestrategas del Kremlin..así es que *imagínate las posibilidades que le doy a los rusos en esta guerra.*



Lo apuntaremos en la libreta de cosas que importan una puta mierda


----------



## bigmaller (26 Mar 2022)

ReligiOff dijo:


> Puedes definir "perder la guerra" de varias formas en distintos planos.
> 
> Rusia ni de coña va a toma Jarkov si no lo ha hecho hasta ahora. LPR y DPR ya eran suyas de facto, no hacía falta hacer el ridículo y convertirse en un paria internacional para obtener esos territorios de mierda.



Lo de Kharkiv te la apunto para dentro de un mes.

Lpr y dpr no eran suyas. Mira cuanto han avanzado hasta ahora al nororste de Donetsk.

Ridiculo, paria internacional. Esos son terminos subjetivos. Ahí no vamos a discutir. Porque alguno aquí, aunque salga con el rabo bajo las piernas, tendra tiempo para escribir sandeces y "jajajjaaja". Oara algunos, los suyos ganaran siempre. Diran unos que llvov era el objetivo final de putin. Y como eso no ha sucedido, putin ha perdido.

Repito. Para mi y lo dejo escrito.

Si kharkov, como poco, no se convierte en un oblast independiente en una ukrania federal, rusia ha perdido la guerra. ( la guerra de ukrania que comenzo en 2014?)

Otra cosa es el giro geoestrategico. Que es otra guerra mas grande y mas importante que esa si que se ha juntado con el que la va aganar. (China)


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (26 Mar 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Oficiales rusos han comenzado a recibir ampollas de atropina, que se utiliza como antidoto para el envenenamiento quimico



Si son de atropina , podria ser antidoto de un neuro-bloqueador de la Acetilcolina. (gas nervioso)

¿ Algun doctor en el foro ? 

PD: los gases nerviosos estan prohibidos y su uso se compara con armas de destrucción masiva .


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (26 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Más mapas. Sinceramente son contradictorios, este parece fuente oficial ruski.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1000353




Los mapas rusos son los que menos avances o zonas en disputa reflejan.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (26 Mar 2022)

*In November last year , the US government & Israels government were the only two countries to vote against a UN resolution making food for all a human right. #DepopulationAgenda #FoodShortage #FoodSecurity *


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Bueno, yo preguntaría a los mercenarios belgas que acaban de llegar a casa…los muertos no creo que puedan decir mucho.
> 
> Y no son precisamente los mercenarios belgas muy cobardes…tienen fama de ser otra cosa…pero no tontos…



Si, es la nueva fase de la guerra..los rusos huyendo en todos los frentes perseguidos por los ucros y tirando los pocos misiles que les quedan desde 1.000 Km por frustración y cobardia...puede que hayan matado a un par de mercenarios o a lo mejor solo le han reventado el granero a un campesino, a saber.

Y la desbandada rusa termina en Moscú.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Sabes, si me dijeses que estás posteando desde un despacho en el Kremlin, anexo al de Putin, me lo creería.
> 
> Tu nivel es el que creo deben de tener los geoestrategas del Kremlin..así es que imagínate las posibilidades que le doy a los rusos en esta guerra.



Pues tienen la misma que en Siria…están combatiendo con las mismas fuerzas. Te veo jovenzuelo en geoestrategia…

Y recuerda que este hilo es muy viejo…no vengas a enseñarnos cosas…aprende de los mayores…


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (26 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> *La visualización de la "Z" rusa ahora será delito penal en el estado alemán de Baviera*
> El ministro de Justicia, Georg Eisenreich, ha asegurado que "la Fiscalía de Baviera está tomando medidas consistentes contra las personas que aprueban públicamente la guerra de agresión que viola el derecho internacional".
> 
> 
> ...



¿Y si tienes un Nissan 350z te obligarán a quitarle los logotipos de la Z?


----------



## Sr Julian (26 Mar 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> Rusia está sufriendo la mayor fuga de cerebros en décadas. Es la otra cara de la Guerra de Ucrania: cientos de miles de jóvenes profesionales rusos están abandonando el país por la situación provocada por las sanciones y el creciente autoritarismo de Putin. La mayoría de estos profesionales están volando a lugares como Dubai, India o Kazajistán... pero Europa les está cerrando las fronteras (al menos, para concederles visados de trabajo). Esto se debe a las sanciones contra Rusia, que han obviado detalles importantes. Atraer a profesionales rusos supondría un durísimo golpe contra el régimen de Putin: sin talento, ninguna economía puede desarrollarse. Además, suponen una oportunidad dorada para solucionar muchos de los grandes problemas económicos que sufre Europa. La pregunta es ¿Por qué Europa cierra las puertas al talento ruso? ¿Cómo podría abrir las puertas a los trabajadores rusos? En este vídeo te lo contamos.



Lo mismo que pasa en España desde hace más de diez años. Los más preparados se marchan a Alemania, UK o Usa.


----------



## K0laps0 (26 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Los T-90 están almacenados en Siberia juntos con los Cyborgs, pero no los van a sacar hasta la fase III de Z, la conquista interplanetaria.
> 
> La estrella de la muerte ya la sacan en la fase IV.



Creo que sí te hubieras tomado algo más de tiempo pensando la respuesta podrías haber conseguido que fuera todavía más estúpida.

T90 tienen y muchos, ya se vieron en Siria, los ir no se si están operativos todavía son los T14 Armata.

A nadie más no le parece curioso que no se ven estos T90?


----------



## bakunin2020 (26 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> si alguno tienen ganas de mirar, enlaces en mega
> 
> *Anonymous anunció que el grupo afiliado Black Rabbit World ha filtrado 28 GB de datos robados del Banco Central de Rusia.*
> Esta semana, el colectivo de hackers Anonymous afirma haber pirateado el Banco Central de Rusia y robó 35.000 documentos accedidos.



"Colectivo de hackers" dice...  desde la fuga de Snowden Anonymous es un departamento de la CIA. Ahí no ha quedado nadie decente del gremio.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

K0laps0 dijo:


> Creo que sí te hubieras tomado algo más de tiempo pensando la respuesta podrías haber conseguido que fuera todavía más estúpida.
> 
> T90 tienen y muchos, ya se vieron en Siria, los ir no se si están operativos todavía son los T14 Armata.
> 
> A nadie más no le parece curioso que no se ven estos T90?



Depende que fuentes uses, verás unas cosas u otras. Internet es todo un océano de datos.


----------



## paconan (26 Mar 2022)

Infarto?



El ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu, sufrió un infarto. Por lo tanto, no ha aparecido en eventos oficiales desde mediados de marzo”, escribe Anton Gerashchenko, asesor del jefe del Ministerio del Interior de Ucrania.


Sobre la supuesta reaparición del ministro de defensa de Rusia, Sergey Shoigu, 
@MoscowTimes
señala que las diminutas imágenes de hoy parecen coincidir con lo que vimos el 11 de marzo, su último avistamiento. Fondo, corbata y ropa. https://t.me/TMT_ru/3517


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El Harman ese me tiene ignorao y he tenido que entrar como anónimo. Lo que más me ha llamado la atención es que al final nos llama "nazis y cruzados". Los tíos aun se acuerdan de las "cruzadas" de los caballeros teutónicos contra los "herejes" ortodoxos de la edad media ....   De hecho eran "cruzadas" como las otras, bendecidas por el papa.





Joder, ya está jodida la cosa para que el Harman te ignore...esto de mezclar follarrusos nazis con follarrusos estalinistas necesita un camión de piolets para ser organizado!


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

bakunin2020 dijo:


> "Colectivo de hackers" dice...  desde la fuga de Snowden Anonymous es un departamento de la CIA. Ahí no ha quedado nadie decente del gremio.



Siempre hay comedoritos que pican…son encantadores.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Infarto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No es para menos.


----------



## lasoziedad (26 Mar 2022)

*
Shoigú: hay que mantener el ritmo de suministro de armamento avanzado a las tropas*

El ministro ruso de Defensa, Serguéi Shoigú, ha considerado hoy que, teniendo en cuenta la "operación militar especial" de Rusia en Ucrania, es necesario *mantener el ritmo de suministro de armamento avanzado a las tropas, lo que incluye sistemas robóticos y de guerra electrónica*.

"Teniendo en cuenta la realización de una operación militar especial, este año es necesario mantener el ritmo marcado para el suministro de armamento avanzado a las tropas, incluyendo *sistemas robóticos, soporte de información y guerra electrónica, así como, por supuesto, como siempre, la logística"*, ha afirmado, según la agencia oficial TASS.

El ministro ha hecho estas declaraciones en una *reunión sobre la implementación de la orden de defensa estatal*.

Según él, en este momento *continúa "la entrega anticipada de armas y equipos* utilizando fondos de crédito".

"Teniendo en cuenta el hecho de que *la partida presupuestaria de este año superó a la del año anterior en un 15%*, naturalmente debemos analizar a qué prestar especial atención al cumplir con las tareas de la orden de defensa del Estado", ha indicado Shoigú.

"Las prioridades son armas de largo alcance de alta precisión, equipos de aviación, así como el *mantenimiento de la preparación para el combate de las fuerzas nucleares estratégicas"*, ha dicho Shoigú, de acuerdo con la agencia Interfax.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Mar 2022)

El subsecretario del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, Dmitry Medvedev, dijo que Rusia puede usar armas nucleares en cuatro casos.
Así lo informa Censor.NET con referencia a la publicación de propaganda rusa RBC .

Según Medvedev, Rusia puede usar armas nucleares cuando su territorio es atacado con armas nucleares.

Y también en caso de cualquier otro uso de armas nucleares contra Rusia o sus aliados.

El tercer caso es si hay una invasión de la infraestructura crítica, como resultado de lo cual se paralizarán las fuerzas de disuasión nuclear rusas.

Y el cuarto: en caso de un acto de agresión contra Rusia o sus aliados, como resultado de lo cual se vería amenazada la existencia del país


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> ¿Y si tienes un Nissan 350z te obligarán a quitarle los logotipos de la Z?





Más os debeis preocupar los que tenéis madres Zorras.


----------



## lasoziedad (26 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Infarto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se pero justo ahi he puesto unas declaraciones suyas que han aparecido hoy en los medios.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (26 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La propaganda, como todo en la vida, hay que saber hacerla bien, que sea creíble. Sobre todo si la intentas colar en un foro donde muchos de los que escriben controlan bastante sobre ciertos temas.



En EEUU se toman a cachondeo las exageraciones de la propaganda ucraniana, sobre todo los seguidores de Trump.


----------



## Impresionante (26 Mar 2022)

Rendición masiva en un puesto de mando cerca de Kiev - 61 oficiales y soldados ucranianos


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> El subsecretario del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, Dmitry Medvedev, dijo que Rusia puede usar armas nucleares en cuatro casos.
> Así lo informa Censor.NET con referencia a la publicación de propaganda rusa RBC .
> 
> Según Medvedev, Rusia puede usar armas nucleares cuando su territorio es atacado con armas nucleares.
> ...



Traducido para despistados, si peligra Bielorrusia o Siria nuke que te doy…es algo que estaban pensando los de la OTAN como respuesta.


----------



## SanRu (26 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> El forjado del techo me dice que eso es algo reciente. Pero puedo estar equivocado. O pueden haberlo remodelado, o ampliado más recientemente.



Perdón, he querido decir que los Ucranianos se han dedicado a "actulizar" todo el entramado defensivo de la URSS.

También es cierto que no tengo ni idea de si ese en concreto responde a eso o es uno nuevo. Solo quería informar de que hace semanas salió la noticia que los ucranianos, sobre todo en la zona al oeste de Dnieper podían utilizar toda la red defensiva construida por la URSS.


----------



## golden graham (26 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Rendición masiva en un puesto de mando cerca de Kiev - 61 oficiales y soldados ucranianos



Empiezan las rendiciones masivas


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Mar 2022)

Nuclear:


Ucrania informó hoy al Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA) que no ha habido rotación de personal técnico en la central nuclear de Chernobyl (NPP) desde el 21 de marzo y no sabía cuándo podría tener lugar la próxima vez, dijo el director general Rafael Mariano Grossi. .

La autoridad reguladora de Ucrania dijo ayer al OIEA que los bombardeos rusos de los puestos de control en la cercana ciudad de Slavutych, donde vive gran parte del personal de la central nuclear de Chernobyl, les impidió viajar hacia y desde la planta. El turno de personal actual llegó a la central nuclear el 20 y 21 de marzo para reemplazar al personal que había estado allí desde que las fuerzas rusas tomaron el control del sitio el 24 de febrero. Slavutych se encuentra fuera de la Zona de Exclusión que se estableció alrededor de la central nuclear después del accidente de 1986...


Hoy por separado, luego de ser contactada por el OIEA, la Agencia Estatal para la Gestión de la Zona de Exclusión proporcionó información técnica detallada adicional sobre el *Laboratorio Analítico Central en la ciudad de Chernobyl, que a principios de esta semana dijo que había sido "saqueado por merodeadores".*

Le dijo al OIEA que no podía confirmar la seguridad de las fuentes de calibración del laboratorio ni la condición de las muestras ambientales almacenadas allí. Tampoco tenía información sobre el estado del servidor del sistema de monitoreo de radiación de la Zona de Exclusión, también ubicado en el laboratorio. Sobre la base de la información adicional proporcionada, el OIEA continúa evaluando que el incidente no presenta un riesgo radiológico significativo.

En la ciudad nororiental de Kharkiv, el regulador confirmó los informes de un cohete sin explotar del sistema de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple 9K58 Smerch "detectado en las inmediaciones" de una instalación de investigación nuclear que había sido dañada anteriormente por los bombardeos. El regulador dijo que "constante bombardeo" de la zona significó que aún no se habían tomado medidas para deshacerse del cohete. El OIEA seguirá supervisando la situación. La instalación se utiliza para la investigación y el desarrollo y la producción de radioisótopos para aplicaciones médicas e industriales. Su material nuclear es subcrítico y el inventario radiactivo es bajo.........







Update 32 – IAEA Director General Statement on Situation in Ukraine | IAEA







www.iaea.org


----------



## Dylan Leary (26 Mar 2022)

Macron says France will spearhead operation to evacuate Mariupol


‘Exceptional humanitarian operation’ will be discussed with Putin within days, French president says.




www.politico.eu


----------



## paconan (26 Mar 2022)

Regalitos flotantes en el Bósforo

Se emitió una alerta de minas en la entrada del Bósforo


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Infarto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, con la edad que tiene y que te hagan la bañera en un sótano de la Lubianka...si me parece pausible que le haya dado un infarto la verdad.

Así es que en este caso si voy a dar por buena la explicación del Kremlin.


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Mar 2022)

_Según Selenskyi, los militares rusos no permiten la ayuda humanitaria a los residentes de Mariupol.
¿Y qué hace exactamente el ejército ucraniano allí? De alguna manera, sólo veo a chechenos y rusos evacuando a la gente de los sótanos.

_


----------



## cobasy (26 Mar 2022)

МО РФ: перехвачена шифровка с приказом командующего нацгвардии Украины о подготовке наступления в Донбассе


Подготовку, по данным российского оборонного ведомства, планировалось завершить до 28 февраля, чтобы в марте приступить к выполнению боевых задач.




tvzvezda.ru





A traducir...noticia sobre el adelanto de uno o dos días sobre el plan de atacar el Donbass a gran escala por los ucranianos, tipo ataque preventivo de Israel sobre los países árabes en la guerra de los seis días. De ser cierto hubiese sido una jugada de gran valor.


----------



## paconan (26 Mar 2022)

Mariúpol


----------



## Bartleby (26 Mar 2022)

Anonymus y el francotirador Wally son lo mismo, leyendas creadas por el sistema, para el rebaño adocenado.


----------



## K0laps0 (26 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Regalitos flotantes en el Bósforo
> 
> Se emitió una alerta de minas en la entrada del Bósforo



Lonquey se temía que fuera a pasar, pasó, otro palo al comercio el Bósforo cerrado. Espero que las vayan detectando y no haya ningún mercante que se encuentre con alguna. Cuántas más habrá bpor ahí dando vueltas?

Supongo que de esto no culparan a Ucrania, Valente chapuza dejar minas a la deriva


----------



## Felio (26 Mar 2022)

Mapas publicados por el ministerio de defensa de rusia sobre la guerra en Ucrania.

Afirman haber liberado el 93% de la República de Lugansk y el 54% de la República de Donetsk.





24 marzo

Mapa de la situación en Ucrania según el Institute for the Study of War.

Se ve marcado en azul el territorio que los ucranianos han podido recuperar en la región de Kiev.














ENTRE GUERRAS


Análisis de geopolítica y seguimiento de conflictos independiente. Nuestro Instagram/Web/Patrón y más: https://linktr.ee/entre_guerras




t.me


----------



## Salamandra (26 Mar 2022)

niraj dijo:


> [Forwarded from RIA Novosti]
> El primer viceministro de relaciones exteriores Griego, Varviciotis, dijo que las sanciones contra Rusia tienen como objetivo derrocar el poder en el país "a través de disturbios internos" y están diseñadas para "calentar la oposición en Rusia... y aumentar la emoción", pero después de fuertes críticas de la oposición, rechazó su declaración



Han cometido un error de bulto y es demonizar a los rusos e instigar a la población europea, que con todas las demás poblaciones del mundo se trabaja para convivir en diversidad (lo que está bien) pero que deja en evidencia que ellos, rusos civiles, son los señalados y únicamente ellos.

No les va a servir salvo que en Rusia se cometan errores inernos en su comunicación y represión. Pero si son proporcionales al daño en un país en guerra no habrá problemas, creo.


----------



## Yomateix (26 Mar 2022)

Y la noticia chorra del dia (de ayer para ser exactos)

*Agua de Requena para los Marines y el presidente Joe Biden*
El presidente de EE UU ha visitado las tropas de la OTAN en Polonia y ha comido con ellos. El agua que han servido durante el almuerzo es valenciana

Joe Biden junto a sus tropas estadounidenses en Polonia. Junto a los soldados, Biden comió pizza y bebió agua. Lo que pocos podrían imaginar es que el agua que *el presidente estadounidense bebió es agua embotellada en la Comunitat Valenciana*, concretamente en Requena

La huelga de transportes que ha paralizado el país parece que no ha impedido que un lote de* agua mineral Fuente Primavera llegue hasta Polonia* y acabe en las manos de Biden y sus soldados.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Mar 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Empiezan las rendiciones masivas



parece que hay video de eso, varios oficiales y un teniente coronel. ( en contestaciones del twit lo pone)


----------



## vettonio (26 Mar 2022)

AlMutamid dijo:


> Pues claro que no dicen la verdad. Nadie que tenga intereses va a decir la verdad.



Cuando hay intereses espurios de por medio, la verdad no cuenta.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (26 Mar 2022)

Situación en el frente norte del Donbass según una fuente rusa


----------



## Republicano (26 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Rendición masiva en un puesto de mando cerca de Kiev - 61 oficiales y soldados ucranianos



Eso no puede ser cerca de Kiev, que ha dicho la tele que los ucranianos han reconquistado todo el entorno de la capital.


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Traducido para despistados, si peligra Bielorrusia o Siria nuke que te doy…es algo que estaban pensando los de la OTAN como respuesta.



Ehh..que tiro nukes, que soy muy chungo..ehh.

Ya van anunciando que en semanas la contraofensiva ucra podría no detenerse en la frontera y las batallas seran en Kursk, Voronezh o Rostov.

La verdad es que pasarle la mano por la cara a los rusos en Kursk estaría bien..así el populacho local podría comparar a Stalin (un ganador al fin y al cabo, claro que era georgiano y no ruso) con el fracalooser de Putin.


----------



## amcxxl (26 Mar 2022)

La Milicia Popular de la RPD atraviesa las fortificaciones ucranianas en Mar'inka. 
Las unidades de la Milicia Popular de la RPD avanzan con éxito y traen la liberación a Mar'inka, que fue convertida en fortaleza por el ejército ucraniano. Los últimos 8 años, el ejército ucraniano ha estado expulsando a los civiles del asentamiento y ha convertido cada casa en una fortaleza unida por una red de trincheras entre sí. Militantes ucranianos bombardearon Donetsk desde este lugar.




El periódico israelí Yedioth Ahronoth informó ayer que un grupo de ex fuerzas especiales israelíes estaba entrenando a civiles ucranianos en un centro secreto en el oeste de Ucrania.


----------



## Homero+10 (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Michael_Knight (26 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Anonymus y el francotirador Wally son lo mismo, leyendas creadas por el sistema, para el rebaño adocenado.



Claro, pero seguro que tú fuiste de los se tragó la propaganda rusa de que lo habían liquidado nada más llegar a Ucrania.


----------



## Honkler (26 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



La inteligencia rusa ya lo ha marcado como
objetivo…


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Ehh..que tiro nukes, que soy muy chungo..ehh.
> 
> Ya van anunciando que en semanas la contraofensiva ucra podría no detenerse en la frontera y las batallas seran en Kursk, Voronezh o Rostov.
> 
> La verdad es que pasarle la mano por la cara a los rusos en Kursk estaría bien..así el populacho local podría comparar a Stalin (un ganador al fin y al cabo, claro que era georgiano y no ruso) con el fracalooser de Putin.



Si vas de troll solo conseguirás la nevera…tu mismo…


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> La Milicia Popular de la RPD atraviesa las fortificaciones ucranianas en Mar'inka.
> Las unidades de la Milicia Popular de la RPD avanzan con éxito y traen la liberación a Mar'inka, que fue convertida en fortaleza por el ejército ucraniano. Los últimos 8 años, el ejército ucraniano ha estado expulsando a los civiles del asentamiento y ha convertido cada casa en una fortaleza unida por una red de trincheras entre sí. Militantes ucranianos bombardearon Donetsk desde este lugar.



Los únicos éxitos de esta guerra son de los milicianos del Donbass, un conglomerado de borrachos, maleantes y mineros (dicho con todo el respeto, que se lo han ganado) con armamento Paco.

Esa es la imagen que está dando el ejército ruso, quitas a los milicianos y a los chechenos y los ucros ya estarían a las puertas de Moscú.

Pa llorar..o pa que te dé un infarto como a Shoigu.


----------



## Rafl Eg (26 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *Hungría responde a Zelenski que no dejará pasar armas para Ucrania por su país*
> 
> El Gobierno húngaro reiteró hoy que no dejará pasar armas para Ucrania por su territorio porque no quiere involucrarse en la guerra, después de que anoche el líder ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski, preguntará en la reunión de la Alianza por qué Hungría impide el transporte de material bélico.
> 
> ...



_para el Gobierno húngaro "lo más importante es la seguridad de los húngaros"_

Qué eggs los húngaros, como se mantienen soberanos a pesar de las presiones, y qué razón tienen.


----------



## El amigo (26 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Pues tienen la misma que en Siria…están combatiendo con las mismas fuerzas. Te veo jovenzuelo en geoestrategia…
> 
> Y recuerda que este hilo es muy viejo…no vengas a enseñarnos cosas…aprende de los mayores…



Pero no CONTRA los mismos.


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Rendición masiva en un puesto de mando cerca de Kiev - 61 oficiales y soldados ucranianos



Sí, pero según algunos los rusos estan siendo embolsados...

La propaganda y las mentiras están al máximo, cuando Putin habla del Imperio de las Mentiras tiene más razón que un santo.


----------



## delhierro (26 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



¿ desde donde despego ? ¿ desde Polonia ?


----------



## vettonio (26 Mar 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Eso no puede ser cerca de Kiev, que ha dicho la tele que los ucranianos han reconquistado todo el entorno de la capital.



Pero, y el croma? Lo han reconquistado?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> _para el Gobierno húngaro "lo más importante es la seguridad de los húngaros"_
> 
> Qué eggs los húngaros, como se mantienen soberanos a pesar de las presiones, y qué razón tienen.



Bueno, los húngaros pueden tener también aspiraciones como los polacos. En geopolítica amigos pocos, más bien intereses…


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Pero no CONTRA los mismos.



Je,je,je…estás listo. Solo cambian las fuerzas auxiliares que dirían los romanos…


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (26 Mar 2022)

a un diputado del partido komunijta tarao ruso se le va la cabeza 
seis países nada menos, seis








__





Home - Jaun News English






jaunenglish.com


----------



## Expected (26 Mar 2022)

ERUPCION INMINENTE EN LAS AZORES

Ahora sí que nos vamos a la mierda. La primera Nuke "natural" la va a soltar Portugal


----------



## lasoziedad (26 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Poco a poco, y sin pausa, los misiles ablandan las ideas…



*Rusia anuncia la destrucción de un arsenal ucraniano con cuatro misiles Kalibr*

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia han lanzado *cuatro misiles de crucero Kalibr de alta precisión desde un barco de la Flota del Mar Negro y han destruido un arsenal con armas y equipo militar* en la región de Zhitómir, al oeste de Kiev, ha informado el Ministerio de Defensa.

"La tripulación de un pequeño barco de misiles de la Flota del Mar Negro llevó a cabo un *lanzamiento de cuatro misiles de crucero Kalibr contra las instalaciones militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania"*, ha señalado la entidad castrense en su cuenta oficial de Telegram.

"Como resultado de un golpe preciso con *armas de alta precisió*n, se destruyó un *arsenal con armas y equipo militar en el territorio de la región de Zhtómir"*, ha añadido.

A su vez, el portavoz de Defensa, general mayor Igor Konashénkov, ha precisado en el parte militar matutino que *el ataque se produjo el viernes*.


----------



## El amigo (26 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Je,je,je…estás listo. Solo cambian las fuerzas auxiliares que dirían los romanos…



Sabía que ibas a contestar esto...


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Mar 2022)

_General Dimitar Shivikov - Bulgaria

Zelensky anunciará pronto la rendición del país. La Federación Rusa con su contingente militar ganará el conflicto. Shivikov también declaró que Bulgaria no debe proporcionar armas a Ukrania, ya que tales acciones sólo aumentaría la escalada.

_


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Sabía que ibas a contestar esto...



Pues ya sabes, aplícate el cuento y haber estudiado…


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Bueno, los húngaros pueden tener también aspiraciones como los polacos. En geopolítica amigos pocos, más bien intereses…



Claro, el nuevo eje, Budapest-Varsovia-Moscu..vuelve el pacto de Varsovia...ajedrez.


----------



## Michael_Knight (26 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> _para el Gobierno húngaro "lo más importante es la seguridad de los húngaros"_
> 
> Qué eggs los húngaros, como se mantienen soberanos a pesar de las presiones, y qué razón tienen.



La extrema derecha europea es putiniana, y aquí los rojos trasnochados del foro con el paso cambiado comiéndole la polla a Putin porque se piensan que es el presidente del PCUS


----------



## crocodile (26 Mar 2022)

niraj dijo:


> [Forwarded from RIA Novosti]
> El primer viceministro de relaciones exteriores Griego, Varviciotis, dijo que las sanciones contra Rusia tienen como objetivo derrocar el poder en el país "a través de disturbios internos" y están diseñadas para "calentar la oposición en Rusia... y aumentar la emoción", pero después de fuertes críticas de la oposición, rechazó su declaración



Coño para una vez que dicen la verdad luego cambian la declaración, claro, claro .


----------



## Bishop (26 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Ehh..que tiro nukes, que soy muy chungo..ehh.
> 
> Ya van anunciando que en semanas la contraofensiva ucra podría no detenerse en la frontera y las batallas seran en Kursk, Voronezh o Rostov.
> 
> La verdad es que pasarle la mano por la cara a los rusos en Kursk estaría bien..así el populacho local podría comparar a Stalin (un ganador al fin y al cabo, claro que era georgiano y no ruso) con el fracalooser de Putin.



Macho, córtate un poco. Llevas una o dos semanitas de troleo puro y duro. Y además del malo... ¿te ha dado un aire?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ desde donde despego ? ¿ desde Polonia ?



Ahí tienes la respuesta:

"... Muchos de ustedes se preguntan si Rusia derribará el avión en el espacio aéreo ucraniano o por qué no lo hace. La respuesta es simple: las cosas se llevan a Polonia y luego a Ucrania en camiones civiles. .."


----------



## crocodile (26 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _General Dimitar Shivikov - Bulgaria
> 
> Zelensky anunciará pronto la rendición del país. La Federación Rusa con su contingente militar ganará el conflicto. Shivikov también declaró que Bulgaria no debe proporcionar armas a Ukrania, ya que tales acciones sólo aumentaría la escalada.
> 
> _



No creo que el payaso se rinda , ya lo tendrán amenazado de muerte USA/OTAN para que no lo haga .


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _General Dimitar Shivikov - Bulgaria
> 
> Zelensky anunciará pronto la rendición del país. La Federación Rusa con su contingente militar ganará el conflicto. Shivikov también declaró que Bulgaria no debe proporcionar armas a Ukrania, ya que tales acciones sólo aumentaría la escalada.
> 
> _



Un general búlgaro veterano de la guerra contra los otomanos anuncia la pronta victoria de Rusia...bueno, cuando se hundió el Titanic hubo gente que se agarró a cosas más endebles.

Habéis mirado si entre las predicciones de Fátima hay algo que pudiese dar alguna esperanza?.


----------



## Discordante (26 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _General Dimitar Shivikov - Bulgaria
> 
> Zelensky anunciará pronto la rendición del país. La Federación Rusa con su contingente militar ganará el conflicto. Shivikov también declaró que Bulgaria no debe proporcionar armas a Ukrania, ya que tales acciones sólo aumentaría la escalada.
> 
> _



Este es el figura que fue a quien quiere ser millonario Bulgaria y se saco como unos 300€.


----------



## lasoziedad (26 Mar 2022)

*
Turquía cierra momentáneamente el Bósforo por sospechas de una mina flotante procedente de Ucrania*

Turquía ha cerrado este sábado momentáneamente el tráfico de cargueros por el Bósforo para *recuperar e investigar un objeto flotante por sospechas de que podría tratarse de una mina marítima procedente de las costas de Ucrania*.

"En la mañana del 26 de marzo, *un buque civil comercial detectó en aguas del Bósforo un objeto similar a una mina y un equipo de submarinistas se ha trasladado de inmediato al lugar"*, ha informado en su cuenta oficial de Twitter el Ministerio de Defensa turco.

"Dicho objeto similar a una mina fue recuperado por el equipo de submarinistas y *se ha iniciado un procedimiento para neutralizarlo"*, concluye el comunicado, sin aclarar si realmente se trataba de un artefacto explosivo o no.

La cadena privada turca NTV ha asegurado poco después de que *"según las primeras investigaciones se trata de una mina rusa de modelo antiguo"*, publicando imágenes de un objeto redondo flotante con protuberancias.

Durante la operación,* las autoridades han cerrado el tráfico de cargueros por el Bósforo en ambas direcciones*, agrega la citada cadena, precisando que la supuesta mina se encontraba en *el distrito de Sariyer, donde el Bósforo conecta con el Mar Negro*.

El lunes pasado, las autoridades turcas alertaron sobre la* posibilidad de que las corrientes marítimas lleven hasta las costas turcas algunas de las minas marinas* que formaban parte de la defensa de la ciudad ucraniana de Odessa contra ataques rusos y que se cree que fueron arrancadas de sus anclajes por una tormenta.

También *Bulgaria emitió una advertencia similar*, aunque expertos consultados por Efe indicaron que las minas *podrían llegar hacia finales del mes*.


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Macho, córtate un poco. Llevas una o dos semanitas de troleo puro y duro. Y además del malo... ¿te ha dado un aire?



Me limito a inflingir una derrota catastrófica a los foreros putinistas en el foro...que sientan un poco el sabor del fracaso como lo están sintiendo los soldados de Z en el infierno ucraniano en el que les han metido.


----------



## clapham5 (26 Mar 2022)

UCRANIA - RUSIA

Cuando han pasado ya 32 minutos
y a falta de que el arbitro toque el silbato indicando el final del partido Rusia lleva marcados 4 goles a Ucrania
Los anotadores han sido : Ivan Crimea , con el dorsal # 10 . Vladimir Lugansk , con el # 7 , Konstantin Donetsk con el # 6 e Ilyosha Kerson con el # 13 de chilena ( ni el mismo se lo cree de lo facil que fue ) 
Los rusos dominan el campo , pero los ucranianos no se lo estan poniendo facil ...a Rusia que no logra imponerse del todo 
El juego esta siendo rudo , con numerosas tarjetas amarillas 
Aun faltan 58 minutos de partido Se espera que Rusia anote mas goles , pero de momento el marcador esta 0 - 4
La incognita ahora no es saber si Rusia ganara este partido , sino cuantos goles mas marcara 
Parece que la cifra mitica de 24 goles sera dificil lograrla


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Mar 2022)

Tengo el video de la rendición ahora lo subo


----------



## Rafl Eg (26 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> La extrema derecha europea es putiniana, y aquí los rojos trasnochados del foro con el paso cambiado comiéndole la polla a Putin porque se piensan que es el presidente del PCUS



Orban y el gobierno húngaro no es extrema derecha. Es Centro-Derecha Conservadora. Lo que pasa es que el espectro político en la UE está tan corrido hacia el liberal-progresismo, que cualquier gobierno minimamente decente que vele por los intereses de su nacion ya es tachado de "extrema-loquesea"


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Mar 2022)

_Imágenes del seguimiento objetivo de la destrucción del sistema de misiles antiaéreos Buk de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania por armas de misiles de alta precisión en la región de Kiev 

_

Si había alguien en ese vehículo, ha sido desintegrado.


----------



## Bishop (26 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Turquía cierra momentáneamente el Bósforo por sospechas de una mina flotante procedente de Ucrania*
> 
> Turquía ha cerrado este sábado momentáneamente el tráfico de cargueros por el Bósforo para *recuperar e investigar un objeto flotante por sospechas de que podría tratarse de una mina marítima procedente de las costas de Ucrania*.
> 
> ...



¿Un equipo de submarinistas? 

 

Que habiéndolos avisado ya hace días, la marina turca no tenga ya a los dragaminas trabajando manda cojones.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (26 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *
> Turquía cierra momentáneamente el Bósforo por sospechas de una mina flotante procedente de Ucrania*
> 
> Turquía ha cerrado este sábado momentáneamente el tráfico de cargueros por el Bósforo para *recuperar e investigar un objeto flotante por sospechas de que podría tratarse de una mina marítima procedente de las costas de Ucrania*.
> ...



Luego una mina de esas partira por la mitad a algun carguero que pase por ahi y diran que es un torpedo ruso.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Mar 2022)

El personal militar del puesto de mando, de los cuales más de la mitad son oficiales superiores de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, depusieron las armas masivamente debido a la grave escasez de material, municiones y alimentos. Fueron evacuados de la zona de combate, se les brindó atención médica y provisiones


----------



## niraj (26 Mar 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Estoy leyendo medios rusos por telegram, gracias a la traduccion incorporada. Lejos de lo que auguran muchos ahora de que se repliegan hacia Dombass, tiene pinta que todo va a seguir pero mas lento.
> 
> Por mucho que griten en los medios que Rusia esta hundida economicamente, me parece que es al reves. Los que nos estamos hundiendo somos nosotros que nos han cortado la energia barata. Mantener una UE fuerte se necesitan muchos recursos, y nos estan jodiendo pero bien.
> 
> A la UE mas le valdria para de apoyar a la mierda de Zelensky y sus babdas de asesinos nazis, que Rusia tome lo que le pase por los cojones de Ucrania, y que la UE y Rusia hagan con congreso para que no haya guerras en Europa por los proximos 50 años. Porque si esto sigue asi, no salimos de esta nadie.



Lo cierto es que no nos han cortado nada.
Rusia continúa suministrando a Alemania y otros países gas a 300 euros por 1000 metros cúbicos, muy lejos de la horquilla de 1500 a 2500 euros del precio de mercado.

Nos dicen que el precio de la energía, y por tanto del resto de productos, van a subir fuertemente por la guerra de Ucrania. Eso no es cierto. Si, van a subir fuertemente, pero no por la guerra de Ucrania, sino por la guerra económica que la UE ha declarado a Rusia.

Tenemos algo que ganar en esta guerra económica? Evidentemente no. La duda hasta que nivel vamos a perder.

Por lo pronto, el PPI de Alemania ya está en el 26%. Es decir, que un coche producido en Alemania de 30.000 euros, con ese incremento ha pasado a costar 37500 euros. Por tanto, si la economía europea no era competitva antes frente a las asiáticas, podemos imaginar donde nos va a dejar ahora








Alemania - Índice de Precios del Productor (IPP)


Reciba en tiempo real el anuncio del resultado del evento: IPP de Alemania (Anual) y analice el impacto inmediato en los mercados globales.




es.investing.com




Además, tampoco se está teniendo en cuenta que el dinero que Rusia obtenía de la venta de productos energéticos lo gastaba en buena medida en la compra de productos de la UE. Ahora, es probable que ese flujo de dinero también se acabe.

Por si no fuera suficiente, ahora comienza el ordeño de EEUU a la UE. Le vamos a pagar a EEUU la transición de una economía importadora de gas natural a una exportadora. Para ello, vamos a poner decenas de miles de millones de euros para crear la industria en EEUU que nos acabe entregando gas un 40% más caro que el que importamos de Rusia.

Podremos sobrevivir a tanto daño autoinfligido?


----------



## coscorron (26 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Orban y el gobierno húngaro no es extrema derecha. Es Centro-Derecha Conservadora. Lo que pasa es que el espectro político en la UE está tan corrido hacia el liberal-progresismo, que cualquier gobierno minimamente decente que vele por los intereses de su nacion ya es tachado de "extrema-loquesea"



Ni eso simplemente cualquiera que ponga en cuestión las normas o el funcionamiento actual del sistema es populista de extrema algo como el mismo PODEMOS que como todo el mundo ha podido ver si son extremos en algo es en las ganas que tenían los perroflautas de vivir como los burgueses a los que criticaban.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Vas a dar un disgusto al troll del otanfato…


----------



## vettonio (26 Mar 2022)

*Guerra de Ucrania. Descripción gráfica.*


----------



## pgas (26 Mar 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Macho, córtate un poco. Llevas una o dos semanitas de troleo puro y duro. Y además del malo... ¿te ha dado un aire?




Vladitontin no lo puede evitar, es su naturaleza de ustacha subnormal

PD ante la avalancha de troles malnacidos flodeadores no hay más remedio que imponer medidas drásticas, florero recalcitrante que pise vómito tontonazi, florero que nutrirá el ignore gostosamente. Atpc


----------



## Pollepolle (26 Mar 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Lo cierto es que no nos han cortado nada.
> Rusia continúa suministrando a Alemania y otros países gas a 300 euros por 1000 metros cúbicos, muy lejos de la horquilla de 1500 a 2500 euros del precio de mercado.
> 
> Nos dicen que el precio de la energía, y por tanto del resto de productos, van a subir fuertemente por la guerra de Ucrania. Eso no es cierto. Si, van a subir fuertemente, pero no por la guerra de Ucrania, sino por la guerra económica que la UE ha declarado a Rusia.
> ...



Yo espero que los paises de la UE con algo de autonomia como Francia y Alemania, digan basta y se pasen por el forro las sanciones a Rusia. Porque nos estan abocando a un suicidio economico.


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

Pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en equipo militar.

Vehículo de combate de infantería BMP-1 capturado por las fuerzas de la RPD como trofeo y puesto en servicio por los mismos.

Vehículo blindado destruido de los neonazis "Azov" en las calles de Mariupol.

foto: @Ugolok_Sitha

@anna_noticias


----------



## Bishop (26 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Me limito a inflingir una derrota catastrófica a los foreros putinistas en el foro...que sientan un poco el sabor del fracaso como lo están sintiendo los soldados de Z en el infierno ucraniano en el que les han metido.



¿Y no te puedes limitar a compartir y/o comentar noticias, análisis o similares, desde ese punto de vista y no a inventarte memeces?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Mar 2022)

En la parte occidental de Mariupol, que ahora está bajo el control de los invasores, han comenzado las redadas.

Esto se informa en el Ayuntamiento de Mariupol con referencia a los medios locales.

Se sabe que en la parte occidental de Mariupol, que ahora está bajo el control de los invasores, se han iniciado redadas. Según los residentes locales, los rusos comenzaron a caminar por los apartamentos de las casas sobrevivientes, están realizando un censo de población.

"Cuando nadie abre, simplemente derriban las puertas. Realizan búsquedas. Preguntan a los lugareños quiénes son los nazis aquí, quiénes sirvieron en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, quiénes están para Ucrania, dónde viven sus padres, etc. ”, dicen los vecinos del lugar.


fuente ukra


----------



## coscorron (26 Mar 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Lo cierto es que no nos han cortado nada.
> Rusia continúa suministrando a Alemania y otros países gas a 300 euros por 1000 metros cúbicos, muy lejos de la horquilla de 1500 a 2500 euros del precio de mercado.
> 
> Nos dicen que el precio de la energía, y por tanto del resto de productos, van a subir fuertemente por la guerra de Ucrania. Eso no es cierto. Si, van a subir fuertemente, pero no por la guerra de Ucrania, sino por la guerra económica que la UE ha declarado a Rusia.
> ...



Aquellos que criticaban la dependencia enérgetica de la URSS se entregan sin dudar a la dependencia energetica con USA a un precio muy superior y que igualmente nos hace dependientes. La UE no tiene materias primas pero tampoco tiene estrategía enérgetica porque cada país tiene sus propios problemas y alternativas pero al mismo tiempo unas reglas enérgeticas comunes que no benefician a ninguno y perjudican a todos y por muy mucho que se le llene la boca con las renovables a los más que podrían aspirar sería a que las renovables fueran un 50 % del pool y eso con inversiones grandísimas .... Que vamos a hacer ... Pués por lo visto dos cosas, engordar a las petroleras americanas y hacer feliz a Greta renunciando al fracking, a la térmica, a la nuclear y quedandonos como fuentes exclusivas la eolica, la fotovoltaica y el gas usando el gas más caro al que tenemos acceso eso y el hidrogeno renovable ese que dicen que es el futuro (seguro que el marido de la Von der Leyen ya ha echado las zarpas en alguna empresucha para hacerla crecer al infinito). Pués eso, pero estaremos muy contentos viendo que los ucranianos tienen una democracia muy democrata donde se prohiben partidos politicos que no piensan como les dicen en la CIA y viendo como bombardean con flores el Donbass ocho años más ... Porque vamos el cuento de ucranianos almas de la caridad y buena gente no se lo cree nadie en el mundo que sepa de que va el tema con esa gente.


----------



## lasoziedad (26 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Nuclear:
> 
> 
> Ucrania informó hoy al Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA) que no ha habido rotación de personal técnico en la central nuclear de Chernobyl (NPP) desde el 21 de marzo y no sabía cuándo podría tener lugar la próxima vez, dijo el director general Rafael Mariano Grossi. .
> ...




*Rusia entra en Slavútych, la ciudad-dormitorio de los empleados de la central de Chernóbil*

Las fuerzas rusas han entrado este sábado en la *ciudad ucraniana de Slavútych*, y *han retenido temporalmente a su alcalde, Yuri Fomichev*, quien después ha explicado a la población que las tropas de Moscú le permitirán conservar su autoridad siempre y cuando constaten que no hay presencia de fuerzas ucranianas.

Esta ciudad se encuentra *justo fuera de la Zona de Exclusión que se estableció alrededor de la central nuclear después del accidente de 1986* y es empleada habitualmente por los trabajadores de la central nuclear.

*"Si no hay militares en la ciudad, los rusos nos dejarán vivir en paz y se retomará la posibilidad de salir de la ciudad"*, ha afirmado posteriormente el alcalde en un discurso ante la población recogido por UNIAN.

*"Slavútych permanecerá bajo la bandera ucraniana, bajo la ley ucraniana*, y continuarán las negociaciones sobre la posibilidad de una mayor rotación del personal de Chernóbil", ha detallado.


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Mar 2022)

Han estado a un pelo de titular "La Cristiandad"


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

Vehículo blindado ucraniano Novator, en la carretera entre Volnovakha y Mariupol.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (26 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> La extrema derecha europea es putiniana, y aquí los rojos trasnochados del foro con el paso cambiado comiéndole la polla a Putin porque se piensan que es el presidente del PCUS



Sabemos quien es Putin y Rusia y sabemos quienes son la OTAN, la City y Wall Street.

Despues de tenerlo claro, solo tengo que dirigir mis simpatias hacia el que menos me va a joder la vida.

Pero a una diferencia sideral, vamos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> En la parte occidental de Mariupol, que ahora está bajo el control de los invasores, han comenzado las redadas.
> 
> Esto se informa en el Ayuntamiento de Mariupol con referencia a los medios locales.
> 
> ...



El líder checheno Ramzan Kadyrov, que combate en las filas del ejercito ruso, afirmó este jueves que tomaron la alcaldía de Mariupol, la ciudad puerto del sudeste de Ucrania cercada por las tropas enviadas por el Kremlin.
(diversas fuentes en internet, elige la que más te guste)

Será el Ayuntamiento en la nube…


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Lo cierto es que no nos han cortado nada.
> Rusia continúa suministrando a Alemania y otros países gas a 300 euros por 1000 metros cúbicos, muy lejos de la horquilla de 1500 a 2500 euros del precio de mercado.
> 
> Nos dicen que el precio de la energía, y por tanto del resto de productos, van a subir fuertemente por la guerra de Ucrania. Eso no es cierto. Si, van a subir fuertemente, pero no por la guerra de Ucrania, sino por la guerra económica que la UE ha declarado a Rusia.
> ...



En cuanto Putin caiga, Occidente pondrá un presidente-country manager amigo en el Kremlin, Chubais?, el nos regalará el gas, pronto la calefacción será gratis en vuestros domicilios, queda poco, el ejército Dmitry no aguanta este ritmo de pérdidas 3 meses más.


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

Las subdivisiones de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF están limpiando minas en el pueblo de Verkhnetoretskoye.


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Mar 2022)

Si no habia explosivos (lo que era evidente, el avión cayó barrena plana de una pieza) ¿que o quien derribó el avión?


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (26 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Orban y el gobierno húngaro no es extrema derecha. Es Centro-Derecha Conservadora. Lo que pasa es que el espectro político en la UE está tan corrido hacia el liberal-progresismo, que cualquier gobierno minimamente decente que vele por los intereses de su nacion ya es tachado de "extrema-loquesea"



Es extremo centro ....


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (26 Mar 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Lo cierto es que no nos han cortado nada.
> Rusia continúa suministrando a Alemania y otros países gas a 300 euros por 1000 metros cúbicos, muy lejos de la horquilla de 1500 a 2500 euros del precio de mercado.
> 
> Nos dicen que el precio de la energía, y por tanto del resto de productos, van a subir fuertemente por la guerra de Ucrania. Eso no es cierto. Si, van a subir fuertemente, pero no por la guerra de Ucrania, sino por la guerra económica que la UE ha declarado a Rusia.
> ...



todo confirma que mis estimaciones son incluso generosas


----------



## Salamandra (26 Mar 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Yo espero que los paises de la UE con algo de autonomia como Francia y Alemania, digan basta y se pasen por el forro las sanciones a Rusia. Porque nos estan abocando a un suicidio economico.



De alguna forma han empezado a hacerlo, que es más contundente que decirlo:

Francia mantiene fábricas en Rusia
Alemania declara que NO puede sustituir el gas ruso.
Hasta en no terminar el gaseoducto con Francia delata al resto de Europa, así se aseguran que no haya regasificadoras, por mucho que Sanchez sea responsable que no estuvieran listas hasta ahora.

Ahora les basta no ser muy hábiles para comprar petróleo por otros lares y listo.

Solo los que menos intereses tenemos en esta guerra, aquí abajo, nos mantenemos firmes. Yo lo achaco a la corrupción, porque ni aquí tan siquiera podemos ser taaaan tontos. Con algo nos agarran y algunas fintas de la extorsión se vislumbran.


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Las subdivisiones de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF están limpiando minas en el pueblo de Verkhnetoretskoye.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1000572
> Ver archivo adjunto 1000573



Los detectores rusos són de lo mejor hoy día, yo tengo un AKA Sorex y no hay color, supera de goleada a Garret o Minelab.


----------



## Kartoffeln (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pollepolle (26 Mar 2022)

Yo creo que es peor la que nos estan obligando los gusanos. Que Alemania iba a abrir el Nordstream, y es entonces cuando ha reventado todo.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## MiguelLacano (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## MICROLITO (26 Mar 2022)

Expected dijo:


> ERUPCION INMINENTE EN LAS AZORES
> 
> Ahora sí que nos vamos a la mierda. La primera Nuke "natural" la va a soltar Portugal



-








Todos los escenarios están sobre la mesa mientras sigue temblando en isla volcánica de las Azores


Por Catarina Demony




es.euronews.com





ya viene PECADORES... La atrakción magnética del laaproximación de NIBIRU...vuestro futuro.
ALERTA GALACTICA


pd: Y AVISO A RESPONDONES...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

Vídeo de la rendición de ucranianos, con los restos de la escaramuza que les llevó a entrar en razones…


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Mar 2022)

En Volnovakha, los cadáveres de los militantes ucranianos son encontrados y encontrados, son apilados en el hospital que dispararon. No tienen tiempo para enterrar


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Mar 2022)

Las putitas felando:


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

Que es eso?


----------



## lasoziedad (26 Mar 2022)

*Sergey Shoigu, el ministro de defensa ruso, reaparece tras dos semanas 'ausente'*

*Shoigu hablaba para los medios de comunicación de forma habitual desde el comienzo de la guerra, pero dejó de hacerlo de forma repentina el 11 de marzo.*

Después de dos semanas de silencio, el ministro de Defensa de Rusia, Sergey Shoigu, *ha reaparecido este sábado* durante una reunión del Ejército y debatiendo sobre los suministros de armas en un vídeo publicado por su Ministerio que corresponde al viernes 25 de marzo, según agencias rusas. Aunque el jueves Shoigu fue visto durante unos segundos en una videoconferencia junto a Putin y los demás ministros, *la imagen era de poca calidad.*

Sin embargo, *el vídeo publicado este sábado no ofrece dudas*. Shoigu ha explicado que se han discutido temas relacionados con el presupuesto militar: "*Continuamos con la entrega anticipada de armamento y equipo.* Las prioridades son las armas de alta precisión de largo alcance, el equipo de aeronaves y el mantenimiento de la preparación para el combate de las fuerzas nucleares estratégicas".



*Las posibles causas*

El ministro de Defensa ruso aparecía habitualmente ante los medios de comunicación desde que comenzó la guerra, *pero dejó de hacerlo de forma repentina el 11 de marzo*. La imagen borrosa que se vio de él este jueves fueron las primeras después de su desaparición ante las cámaras, aunque la emisión, difundida por la agencia RIA, *carecía de audio y tampoco se apreciaba que Shoigu hablara*. Según el Kremlin, ante la situación actual, es comprensible que el político dedique menos tiempo a los medios.

Un medio ruso independiente indicó que la ausencia de Shoigu se debía a *posibles “problemas de salud”.* El Pentágono aseguró que había intentado, sin éxito, contactar con él y con Valeri Gerasimov, jefe del Estado Mayor ruso. Geerasimov, del que tampoco se sabía nada desde hace semanas pero también ha reaparecido en la reunión.

La línea de comunicación entre Rusia y Estados Unidos, conocida como *“teléfono rojo”*, llevaba días sin cosechar grandes resultados. Según _The Wasington Post_, Shoigú y Gerasimov “han declinado” establecer contacto con Washington.


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

*Muere la gimnasta ucraniana de 11 años Katya Dyachenko por el ataque de un misil ruso en Mariupol.*
"Esta es nuestra gimnasta *Katya Dyachenko*. Tiene 11 años. Murió bajo los escombros de su casa en Mariupol cuando un proyectil ruso la golpeó. Podría haber tenido un futuro brillante por delante como joven campeona de *Ucrania*. Pero en un segundo ella simplemente se ha ido". Así ha anunciado la diputada ucraniana *Anna Purtova*, la muerte de la joven gimnasta.

La noticia la confirmó después Anastasia Meshchanenkov, entrenadora de la niña: "Tenía que conquistar el mundo, pero ha muerto enterrada en escombros. Tenía que conquistar el escenario y regalar sonrisas al mundo. ¿De qué tienen la culpa los niños?".


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Los detectores rusos són de lo mejor hoy día, yo tengo un AKA Sorex y no hay color, supera de goleada a Garret o Minelab.



Y has encontrado muchas minas con el Sorex?


----------



## vettonio (26 Mar 2022)

Off topic:

Hay un tremendo enjambre sísmico desde hace días en la isla portuguesa de San Jorge en el archipiélago de Las Azores.

Tertulianos mediáticos! repasaros los apuntes de sismología y vulcanología.


----------



## Salamandra (26 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Vídeo de la rendición de ucranianos, con los restos de la escaramuza que les llevó a entrar en razones…



No sé si me gustan mucho esas fotos. Son identificables a futuro por los que han demostrado pocas ganas de cumplir las más elementales normas de mantenr con vida a los que se rindieron. No son inteligentes esos soldados rusos, la euforia les ha jugado una mala pasada.


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Sergey Shoigu, el ministro de defensa ruso, reaparece tras dos semanas 'ausente'*
> 
> *Shoigu hablaba para los medios de comunicación de forma habitual desde el comienzo de la guerra, pero dejó de hacerlo de forma repentina el 11 de marzo.*
> 
> ...



En el hilo de Chusky lo han matado o destituido mil veces.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (26 Mar 2022)

Ya ha caido Kiev o Kharkov? El ejercito ruso es un puto meme jajajaja


----------



## MiguelLacano (26 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Muere la gimnasta ucraniana de 11 años Katya Dyachenko por el ataque de un misil ruso en Mariupol.*
> "Esta es nuestra gimnasta *Katya Dyachenko*. Tiene 11 años. Murió bajo los escombros de su casa en Mariupol cuando un proyectil ruso la golpeó. Podría haber tenido un futuro brillante por delante como joven campeona de *Ucrania*. Pero en un segundo ella simplemente se ha ido". Así ha anunciado la diputada ucraniana *Anna Purtova*, la muerte de la joven gimnasta.
> 
> La noticia la confirmó después Anastasia Meshchanenkov, entrenadora de la niña: "Tenía que conquistar el mundo, pero ha muerto enterrada en escombros. Tenía que conquistar el escenario y regalar sonrisas al mundo. ¿De qué tienen la culpa los niños?".


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

*El fondo de recuperación de la UE podría reutilizarse en Ucrania.*
El fondo de recuperación de la Unión Europea establecido para ayudar al bloque a recuperarse de la pandemia de Covid-19 podría reutilizarse a la luz de la *guerra en Ucrania*, según ha asegurado el ministro de Finanzas alemán, Christian Lindner.

"En vista del cambio de situación, estoy abierto a priorizar los fondos disponibles", dijo Lindner al diario Frankfurter Allgemeine Sonntagszeitung.

El ministro que encabeza el proempresarial Demócratas Libres (FDP) agregó que lo que se necesita son "inversiones en infraestructura, energía y competitividad, pero no más consumo estatal y reformas postergadas".


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (26 Mar 2022)

Rusia está siendo humillada en Ucrania, y veremos si el propio Putin sobrevive a este desastre.

Drones ucranianos siguen lanzando granadas de mano tipo rkg-3 o similares sobre vehículos militares rusos.







4 rusos capturados vivos en Jarkov, la escena recuerda mucho a Siria. Entre KIA´s, WIA´s y MIA´s nos acercamos ya a las 20000 bajas.


----------



## vettonio (26 Mar 2022)

Pues el poliamor no se le da nada mal a Erdogan.


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Mar 2022)

_De hecho, el Estado Mayor propuso al OP retirar las tropas a la segunda línea de defensa, debido a la alta probabilidad de cerco del frente oriental. En Kiev se descartó tal hipótesis, ya que ello reforzaría la posición de Rusia en la infoguerra.

_


----------



## Pollepolle (26 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El fondo de recuperación de la UE podría reutilizarse en Ucrania.*
> El fondo de recuperación de la Unión Europea establecido para ayudar al bloque a recuperarse de la pandemia de Covid-19 podría reutilizarse a la luz de la *guerra en Ucrania*, según ha asegurado el ministro de Finanzas alemán, Christian Lindner.
> 
> "En vista del cambio de situación, estoy abierto a priorizar los fondos disponibles", dijo Lindner al diario Frankfurter Allgemeine Sonntagszeitung.
> ...



Pues mira, podrian hacer un acuerdo Rusia y la UE para reconstruir Ucrania, convertirla en una zona neutral y punto de encuentro entre la UE y Rusia para que no se vuelva a montar otra mierda de guerra.


----------



## MiguelLacano (26 Mar 2022)

La propaganda de los anglos, con barrigudos tocándose la polla mientras trasladan patrañas sobre la guerra, es una cosa. Luego la realidad es otra, y es la de que los ucros están exhaustos y cada vez tienen más claro que se van a comer todas las oxtias solitos. Por eso cada vez hay más imágenes como estas.


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Rusia está siendo humillada en Ucrania, y veremos si el propio Putin sobrevive a este desastre.
> 
> Drones ucranianos siguen lanzando granadas de mano tipo rkg-3 o similares sobre vehículos militares rusos.
> 
> ...



Putin no va sobrevivir, si tuviese dignidad el mismo iría a la Lubianka a entregarse a los guardias.

No me gustan los vídeos de maltrato a los prisioneros.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (26 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> La extrema derecha europea es putiniana, y aquí los rojos trasnochados del foro con el paso cambiado comiéndole la polla a Putin porque se piensan que es el presidente del PCUS



Los "rojos" españoles van con la USA de Biden y los democratas ... es la eterna lucha . Las guerras del sector republicano como Irak o demas , se demonizan . Si las son de los democratas tienen hasta premio Nobel incluido. 

Puede que como dices alguno crea en la URSS , renacida o algo asi ... basicamente lo mismo que los que creen en el 4 reich reencarnado en los locos de Azov . 

Despistaos .


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> No sé si me gustan mucho esas fotos. Son identificables a futuro por los que han demostrado pocas ganas de cumplir las más elementales normas de mantenr con vida a los que se rindieron. No son inteligentes esos soldados rusos, la euforia les ha jugado una mala pasada.



Pues si, no dejan de ser iguales a las de los ucranianos.


----------



## vettonio (26 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> En el hilo de Chusky lo han matado o destituido mil veces.



Ejemplo perfecto de hilo-ponzi.

Los nuevos en su ingenuidad, se van tragando las trolas del chusco-madoff.

Al final el chusco-madoff cerrará el chiringuito cuando se vuelva insostenible y a picar en otro árbol.


----------



## MiguelLacano (26 Mar 2022)

Confío que a esas alimañas los ruskys los capturen y apliquen justicia, directa y rápida, porque Belcebú los reclama y no debe esperar.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

Bueno, aquí creo que algunos mienten más que otros…no se que pensar…
ttps://vm.tiktok.com/ZMLuqpy3E/

Añadir una h al principio del enlace para que funcione…


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Pues mira, podrian hacer un acuerdo Rusia y la UE para reconstruir Ucrania, convertirla en una zona neutral y punto de encuentro entre la UE y Rusia para que no se vuelva a montar otra mierda de guerra.



A Ucrania después de esto la van a convertir en una potencia militar para que Kiev y Moscú continúen disputándose la supremacía de la Rus.

No me hace gracia, por qué rusos y ucranianos son básicamente la misma mierda.

PD: Y ese día los polacos dejarán de reírse por cierto.


----------



## MiguelLacano (26 Mar 2022)

La verdad, los chechenos me están sorprendiendo. No me imaginaba su calidad humana y militar.


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

*Habla una superviviente del ataque al teatro de Mariupol, el más mortífero de la guerra: "Mucha gente murió aplastada por el pánico"*
*Maria Radionova *tiene 27 años y estaba en las escaleras del teatro de Mariupol cuando ocurrió el ataque aéreo ruso el 16 de marzo. "No me di cuenta de lo que había sucedido. En un momento sólo escuché un silbido y luego el hombre que estaba detrás de mí me agarró por la nuca y me hizo agacharme y luego me empujó contra la pared y me cubrió con su cuerpo", dijo Radionova. "Y nos caían escombros, ladrillos y pedazos de la pared".

*Mariupol*, una ciudad portuaria estratégicamente ubicada en el sureste de *Ucrania*, ha estado bajo ataque durante casi toda la guerra. Durante días, el gobierno de *Mariupol* no pudo dar un recuento de bajas por el ataque al gran *Teatro Dramático de Mariupol*.

En un intento por evitar un ataque al teatro, donde se refugiaban cientos de personas, se imprimió en ruso *la palabra "NIÑOS"* en enormes letras blancas en el suelo exterior.









Habla una superviviente del ataque al teatro de Mariupol, el más mortífero de la guerra: "Mucha gente murió aplastada por el pánico"


Maria Radionova tiene 27 años y estaba en las escaleras del teatro de Mariupol cuando ocurrió el ataque aéreo ruso el 16 de marzo. "No me di cuenta de lo que había...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Ancient Warrior (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> _para el Gobierno húngaro "lo más importante es la seguridad de los húngaros"_
> 
> Qué eggs los húngaros, como se mantienen soberanos a pesar de las presiones, y qué razón tienen.



Ucrania es Rusia , como el Sáhara es Marruecos


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

*Medvédev asegura que la amenaza de un conflicto nuclear siempre existe.*
El vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de *Rusia*, Dmitri Medvédev, ha afirmado que nadie quiere una *guerra*, pero la amenaza de un *conflicto nuclear* siempre existe.

"Nadie quiere ninguna *guerra*, especialmente una *guerra nuclear* es una amenaza para la existencia de la civilización humana en general", señaló en una entrevista con la agencia estatal RIA Nóvosti.

"En este sentido, tienen razón aquellos analistas que afirman, quizás con algo de cinismo, que la creación de armas nucleares evitó una enorme cantidad de conflictos en el siglo XX y XXI", agregó el expresidente ruso. Según Medvédev, "es obvio que la amenaza siempre existe".


----------



## MiguelLacano (26 Mar 2022)

No van a dejar nada con color militar en ex-Ucrania. Toca exterminio de las infraestructuras hasta el último ladrillo.


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

*La suspensión de "golden visa" a inversores rusos afectará al lujo de costa.*
La suspensión de las "golden visa" a* inversores rusos* provocará un descenso de compraventas de viviendas de lujo en las zonas costeras e islas de España, aunque no tendrá un gran impacto a nivel nacional, según el presidente de la Asociación Española de Personal Shopper Inmobiliario (Aepsi), Iñaqui Unsain.

La semana pasada España dio la orden de suspender la concesión de permisos de residencia y visados a ciudadanos rusos que inviertan un mínimo de 500.000 euros en bienes inmuebles o por la vía de inversiones financieras y empresariales, más conocidas como "golden visa" y "visa de oro".

Según datos de Aepsi, el 50 % de las transacciones que realizan los ciudadanos rusos en España se sitúan en la Comunidad Valenciana, seguida de Cataluña y Andalucía, con un precio medio de 1.700 euros el metro cuadrado.


----------



## Yomateix (26 Mar 2022)

Y de las sanciones a Rusia que al final son sanciones a todos los Europeos, ya están pensando en dar un pasito más. A quien le importa que la UE entre en recesión o que haya Europeos que no tienen ni para comer o para calefacción o que las empresas cierren porque no les lleguen las ayudas, que más dará si aumenta el paro (y con este imposibilidad de pagar viviendas, alimentación....)

*El fondo de recuperación de la UE podría reutilizarse en Ucrania*
El fondo de recuperación de la Unión Europea establecido para ayudar al bloque a recuperarse de la pandemia de Covid-19 podría reutilizarse a la luz de la *guerra en Ucrania*, según ha asegurado el ministro de Finanzas alemán, Christian Lindner.

"En vista del cambio de situación, estoy abierto a priorizar los fondos disponibles", dijo Lindner al diario Frankfurter Allgemeine Sonntagszeitung.


----------



## MiguelLacano (26 Mar 2022)

Las verdaderas víctimas de Mariupol empiezan a poder hablar.


----------



## gargamelix (26 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Medvédev asegura que la amenaza de un conflicto nuclear siempre existe.*
> El vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de *Rusia*, Dmitri Medvédev, ha afirmado que nadie quiere una *guerra*, pero la amenaza de un *conflicto nuclear* siempre existe.
> 
> "Nadie quiere ninguna *guerra*, especialmente una *guerra nuclear* es una amenaza para la existencia de la civilización humana en general", señaló en una entrevista con la agencia estatal RIA Nóvosti.
> ...



Gracias a su nueva doctrina nuclear ofensiva, Rusia ahora ha establecido a nivel mundial:

1) Sin nucleares te invaden. 
2) Con nucleares puedes invadir.

tiempos nuevos...


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

*La OTAN no deja nada al azar con Rusia y prepara su defensa química y nuclear.*
La OTAN no descarta ningún escenario con *Rusia* a raíz de su *guerra en Ucrania* y va a preparar sus defensas ante riesgos químicos, biológicos y nucleares, un paso que es significativo y que evoca los momentos de mayor tensión durante la Guerra Fría.

Los líderes de la Alianza celebraron el jueves en Bruselas una cumbre extraordinaria en Bruselas para mostrar su unidad frente a la guerra iniciada por el presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, en *Ucrania*; ver cómo pueden seguir apoyando los aliados a ese país y, además, impulsar un refuerzo militar en el este ante la amenaza de *Moscú*.

Pero en la sesión del Consejo del Atlántico Norte planeaba una preocupación concreta: la posibilidad de que Rusia pueda recurrir a armas químicas en *Ucrania* tras haber acusado, "falsamente" según la OTAN, a los aliados de preparar ese tipo de armamento.


----------



## mazuste (26 Mar 2022)

Lo que verdaderamente importa son los hechos sobre el terreno; la realidad a pelo. 
Lo que pueda ocurrir como resultado del tragacionismo de la gente es culpa de ellos.
Si a EEUU o a la OTAN se les ocurre hacer algún tipo de estupidez, pronto se darán
cuenta de su error sobre el terreno, independientemente de lo que proclamen.
Al final del día, la guerra sobre el terreno es la que se impone.. la guerra de propaganda
se la lleva el viento del olvido.


----------



## Impresionante (26 Mar 2022)

MOSCÚ (Sputnik) — Arabia Saudí llama a convocar una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU en relación con los ataques de rebeldes hutíes del movimiento Ansar Alá contra el territorio del reino, comunicó la cadena Al Arabiya citando la declaración de la misión saudí ante la ONU.

"La misión saudí insta a convocar una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad para condenar los ataques de los hutíes que están desestabilizando la paz internacional", dice el comunicado.
Una estación de distribución de productos petroleros en la ciudad saudí de Yidda, así como una planta de desalinización en la ciudad de Dhahran Al Janub y una estación de distribución de electricidad en la provincia de Jizán fueron atacadas el 25 de marzo. Los rebeldes hutíes del movimiento Ansar Alá se atribuyeron la responsabilidad de estos ataques.
A su vez, la coalición árabe encabezada por Arabia Saudí anunció el inicio de una operación "para neutralizar ataques contra instalaciones petroleras o un impacto en la seguridad energética".

Yemen vive desde 2014 un conflicto armado entre los partidarios del presidente, Abdo Rabu Mansur Hadi, y los rebeldes hutíes del movimiento Ansar Alá.
En marzo de 2015 intervino en el conflicto, del lado del mandatario yemení, la coalición militar encabezada por Arabia Saudí.
En represalia por los constantes bombardeos aéreos saudíes, los rebeldes hutíes atacan la infraestructura petrolera y los aeropuertos de ese país.


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

Lo mejor que podrá hacer Putin por Rusia es salir ya de Ucrania.


----------



## Mig29 (26 Mar 2022)

La mayoría de esos videos son de la guerra de Nagorno Karabaj. En esta guerra no hay mas de 15-20 videos de ataques de TB-2, y todos desde bastante altura.



rejon dijo:


> Lo mejor que podrá hacer Putin por Rusia es salir ya de Ucrania.



Yo creo que van a tratar de invadir todo el Donbas y luego replegarse paulatinamente del resto. Creo que se intentaran quedar con partes del Oblast de Jerson. No les veo muchas mas opciones, los ucranianos(y me refiero al pueblo, no al gobierno) no se van a rendir, y eso ya hace imposible a los rusos ganar la guerra en toda Ucrania.


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

*Zelenski a su población: "No aceptaré ninguna condición que afecte a la soberanía"*
El presidente de Ucrania, Volodímir Zelenski, insistió hoy en que la integridad territorial de su país estar "garantizada" y advirtió de que su población "no aceptará ninguna condición" que no respete esa soberanía. "Hablar es necesario, urgente y justo", afirmó el líder ucraniano, en un nuevo mensaje a su país difundido por el portal Ukrinform. Toda negociación con Rusia debe llevar, sin embargo, a resultados "significativos", añadió, bajo la premisa del respeto a la soberanía e integridad territorial de su país.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## piru (26 Mar 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Payaso deja de manchar el hilo me cago en tu puta madre. Ya te metemos en el ignore y que te lea el cornudo maricón de tu padre



Yo voy a esperar un poco a meterlo en el ignore para ir metiendo antes a los que le zankean.


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Mar 2022)

El subjefe de personal del 503º batallón de marines ucraniano intentó abandonar Mariupol. Después de un intento infructuoso, informó que los restos del batallón se habían dividido en grupos y estaban tratando de salir del cerco.


----------



## Honkler (26 Mar 2022)

Mig29 dijo:


> La mayoría de esos videos son de la guerra de Nagorno Karabaj. En esta guerra no hay mas de 15-20 videos de ataques de TB-2, y todos desde bastante altura.
> 
> 
> Yo creo que van a tratar de invadir todo el Donbas y luego replegarse paulatinamente del resto. Creo que se intentaran quedar con partes del Oblast de Jerson. No les veo muchas mas opciones, los ucranianos(y me refiero al pueblo, no al gobierno) no se van a rendir, y eso ya hace imposible a los rusos ganar la guerra en toda Ucrania.



Define ucranianos… porque existen 2 tipos de ucranianos


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

Está en el plan, para que le explote al enemigo.


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Zelenski a su población: "No aceptaré ninguna condición que afecte a la soberanía"*
> El presidente de Ucrania, Volodímir Zelenski, insistió hoy en que la integridad territorial de su país estar "garantizada" y advirtió de que su población "no aceptará ninguna condición" que no respete esa soberanía. "Hablar es necesario, urgente y justo", afirmó el líder ucraniano, en un nuevo mensaje a su país difundido por el portal Ukrinform. Toda negociación con Rusia debe llevar, sin embargo, a resultados "significativos", añadió, bajo la premisa del respeto a la soberanía e integridad territorial de su país.



¿Con croma o sin croma?


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

*La Armada ucraniana hunde un buque ruso.*
"¡La mañana comienza con buenas noticias!", anunciaban desde el organismo de las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas. El* gran barco de desembarco "Orsk" de la Flota del Mar Negro ha sido destruido en el puerto ruso capturado de Berdyansk*.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> La verdad, los chechenos me están sorprendiendo. No me imaginaba su calidad humana y militar.




Fiate de un moro.


----------



## MiguelLacano (26 Mar 2022)

Están ya saliendo a la luz los crímenes de las alimañas ucras en Mariupol.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (26 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Zelenski a su población: "No aceptaré ninguna condición que afecte a la soberanía"*
> El presidente de Ucrania, Volodímir Zelenski, insistió hoy en que la integridad territorial de su país estar "garantizada" y advirtió de que su población "no aceptará ninguna condición" que no respete esa soberanía. "Hablar es necesario, urgente y justo", afirmó el líder ucraniano, en un nuevo mensaje a su país difundido por el portal Ukrinform. Toda negociación con Rusia debe llevar, sin embargo, a resultados "significativos", añadió, bajo la premisa del respeto a la soberanía e integridad territorial de su país.




Con el culo y las vidas de los demás es muy fácil hablar.

Menudo sinvergüenza que está pidiendo al pueblo sacrificios mientras él está en una base de la OTAN.


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

*Ucrania anuncia los diez corredores humanitarios de este sábado .*
La viceprimera ministra de Ucrania, *Iryna Vereshchuk*, ha comunicado los diez corredores humanitarios en la jornada de hoy, *sábado 26 de marzo.* Los *civiles serán evacuados de cuatro ciudades en el Oblast de Kiev y seis ciudades en Oblast de Luhansk.* Aquellos en *Mariupol *deben dirigirse a Zaporizhzhia por su cuenta. Los rusos no dejan pasar los autobuses.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (26 Mar 2022)

la mayor parte de esas imágenes son de Azerbaiyán o de otros lugares
Los drones turcos en ucrania han sido un total fiasco como la mayor parte de las armas occidentales


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

*Borrell asegura que Rusia quiere hacer de Ucrania "una segunda Siria"*
El alto representante de la Unión Europea (UE) para Asuntos Exteriores, *Josep Borrell*, aseguró hoy que *la intención de Rusia con el conflicto en Ucrania es la de convertirla en "una segunda Siria"* y avisó de la necesidad de reforzar las leyes internacionales. "Si un país fuerte puede imponer la fuerza a un vecino que no le amenaza, todo lo que quiera, cometiendo crímenes de guerra como está haciendo, destrozando un país, haciendo Mariúpol la 'Aleppo europea' y haciendo de Ucrania una segunda Siria, entonces el mundo entero está en peligro", aseguró en la inauguración del Foro de Doha.


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Mar 2022)

En el siglo XIX cuando el enemigo no cumplia las leyes de la guerra (Entonces se cumplian mucho mas que ahora) se izaba el estandarte negro, eso significaba que no se daría cuartel, creo que los rusos van a tener que izarlo


----------



## Bartleby (26 Mar 2022)

Bronca entre Ucrania y Hungría. A Orban le están tocando las pelotas . Dejo hilo que lo explica.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (26 Mar 2022)

Otro avión ruso destruido


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> la mayor parte de esas imágenes son de Azerbaiyán o de otros lugares
> Los drones turcos en ucrania han sido un total fiasco como la mayor parte de las armas occidentales





Jajaja lisensiado habló no más.

Qué sabrás tú si no has salido de la aldea tirafléchica letrinoamericana en tu puta vida.

Venga, vuelve con el hechicero, te espera para un ritual.


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

*Balance de la guerra en Ucrania: 136 niños muertos y 199 heridos.*
La *guerra de Rusia* ha provocado hasta el momento la* muerte de al menos 136 niños,* y además se contabilizan otros *199 heridos. * De hecho, sólo en el Óblast de Kiev, 64 niños resultaron muertos o heridos, según ha comunicado la Fiscalía General de la Nación ucraniana.


----------



## Bartleby (26 Mar 2022)

Comento que Ucrania tiene problemas diplomáticos con Hungría y me contestan: normal, si es que el Orban ese es un puto facha. Si es que te tienes que reír, hay algunos que no saben por dónde les sopla el aire


----------



## Vilux (26 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Gracias a su nueva doctrina nuclear ofensiva, Rusia ahora ha establecido a nivel mundial:
> 
> 1) Sin nucleares te invaden.
> 2) Con nucleares puedes invadir.
> ...



Eso ya lleva establecido desde Vietnam, spolagaitas.

Solo os indignáis cuando lo aplican otros, fariseos.


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Bronca entre Ucrania y Hungría. A Orban le están tocando las pelotas . Dejo hilo que lo explica.



Es lo que tiene poner al mando a un payaso hasta la trancas de Pervitin. Espero verlo colgado del obelisco de Maidan, antes de que lo derriben.


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

*Anonymus entra en el Banco Central de Rusia y publica 28 gigabytes con información que afecta a Putin*
El grupo de hackers internacional *Anonymous* ha *publicado 28 gigabytes de documentos* que, asegura, ha obtenido *tras meterse en la seguridad informática del Banco Central de Rusia*, junto con un vídeo en el que advierte al presidente ruso, Vladimir *Putin*, de que todos sus secretos serán revelados. "La filtración sobre el Banco Central de Rusia (28 gigabytes) ha sido publicada por Anonymous", señala el grupo en Twitter, donde indica que ha distribuido los documentos en varios puntos de internet y que, si los enlaces son censurados, los compartirá con otros nuevos.


----------



## gargamelix (26 Mar 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Eso ya lleva establecido desde Vietnam, spolagaitas.



En Vietnam metio mano China y nadie le tiró una nuke. SUBNORMAL


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (26 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> En el siglo XIX cuando el enemigo no cumplia las leyes de la guerra (Entonces se cumplian mucho mas que ahora) se izaba el estandarte negro, eso significaba que no se daría cuartel, creo que los rusos van a tener que izarlo




Esa gente se merece ser ajusticiados y los que les mandan ser puestos ante los tribunales.


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

*La visualización de la "Z" rusa ahora será delito penal en el estado alemán de Baviera.*
El ministro de Justicia, Georg Eisenreich, ha asegurado que "la Fiscalía de Baviera está tomando medidas consistentes contra las personas que aprueban públicamente la guerra de agresión que viola el derecho internacional".


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (26 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania anuncia los diez corredores humanitarios de este sábado .*
> La viceprimera ministra de Ucrania, *Iryna Vereshchuk*, ha comunicado los diez corredores humanitarios en la jornada de hoy, *sábado 26 de marzo.* Los *civiles serán evacuados de cuatro ciudades en el Oblast de Kiev y seis ciudades en Oblast de Luhansk.* Aquellos en *Mariupol *deben dirigirse a Zaporizhzhia por su cuenta. Los rusos no dejan pasar los autobuses.



Los rusos estan filtrando a los civiles para capturar a los soldados ucranianos disfrazados que tratan de huir de la caída de Mariupol.

t.me/intelslava/23614


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> la mayor parte de esas imágenes son de Azerbaiyán o de otros lugares
> Los drones turcos en ucrania han sido un total fiasco como la mayor parte de las armas occidentales



Han conseguido algún éxito táctico pero limitado. Por ejemplo el ataque de artillería al aeropuerto de Jerson que averió gravemente 3 helicópteros fue guiado por uno de esos drones... Que estaban según dicen a casi 50km!!
Una burrada.
En cualquier caso, su éxito ha sido local, limitado y no determinante en nada perdiendo ya al menos 2 cargamentos de todos ellos. 
Acaban de mandar el tercero.

De los manpads mejor no hablemos.


----------



## MiguelLacano (26 Mar 2022)

Odessa.


----------



## clapham5 (26 Mar 2022)

BUENO ....
Parece que la estrategia rusa de jugar al despiste y aparentar que van " perdiendo " la Guerra esta funcionando a juzgar por el infundado optimismo de los rusofobicos del Foro . Mientras ( casi ) todo el mundo se fija en Mariupol , Jarkov , Kiev
los rusos , con disimulo , y sin mucho ruido van avanzando en el norte .
Al parecer y con el mapa en la mano , parece que Rusia ha decidido que la nueva frontera norte de Ucrania sea la autopista H07
La autopista , que va desde Kiev a Sumy tiene 335 Kms .
Si esta teoria del clapham es cierta , el avance ruso deberia llegar hasta Brovary ( Kiev ) y terminar en el margen derecho del Dnieper ocupando todo el cuadrante NE de Kiev . En total el territorio embolsado seria de 335 Km x 250 Km= 83 750 Km2
TODAS LAS CIUDADES Y ALDEAS ubicadas dentro quedarian aisladas del resto de Ucrania . Sin acceso a suministros .
De momento Rusia controla el 100 % de Crimea y Kerson y el 93 % de Lugansk ( 20 mil Km2 + 27 mil Km2 + 23 mil Km2 ) = 70 mil Km2
Mas 10 mil Km2 ( 50 % de Donetsk ) = 80 mil Km2 de territorio bajo la ocupacion de FACTO
Una vez Rusia haya embolsado el territorio al Norte de la H07 y haya conseguido liberar TODO Donetsk el botin territorial seria de :
70 mil Km2 + 83 750 Km2 + 10 mil Km2 + 10 mil Km2 = 173 750 Km2
Esto no es especulacion . Esta es la realidad . Pero hay mas . De momento Rusia controla de facto 1/2 del Oblast de Zaporize ( 25 mil Km2 )
Eso agrega 12 500 Km2 mas de territorio al botin
En resumen . Despues de 1 mes y 1 dia Rusia controla ( de facto ) 185 mil Km2 de territorio ucraniano
un territorio ligeramente inferior al de Rumania .
El clapham sospecha que la proxima fase rusa sera avanzar desde el SUR y el ESTE hasta la carretera europea E105 que va desde Jarkov hasta Crimea pasando por Dnipro . El territorio entre la la H07 y la E105 estara igualmente embolsado pues al OESTE queda el Dineper
Como podeis ver ...el objetivo de Rusia es conquistar TODO el Este de Ucrania
El Zar puede decir que la tierra es esferica gira , pero la realidad es bien distinta . El clapham analizaria el Plan de Guerra
para el OESTE si este post recibe suficientes ZANKS ...


----------



## Vilux (26 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> En Vietnam metio mano China y nadie le tiró una nuke. SUBNORMAL



¿Quién ha tirado nukes, Rusia? Soplapollas 

Solo un pais las ha tirado, ¿an qué puto mundo vives, asperger?

Siempre ha sido la ley del más fuerte solo que ahora USA ya no es el más fuerte.


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

*Ucrania no se fía del 'paso atrás' del Ejército ruso.*
El Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania aseguró que *las tropas rusas siguen reagrupándose con el objetivo de "reanudar las operaciones ofensivas"* para alcanzar las fronteras administrativas de las regiones de Donetsk y Lugansk. En un comunicado en su perfil oficial de Facebook, han detallado que las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas buscan "consolidar y retener las fronteras previamente ocupadas" en la zona de Slobozhansky, cerca de la ciudad de Sumy. Además, han indicado que las tropas rusas tratan de "bloquear sus unidades" en los alrededores de Kharkiv.


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

*El Ministerio de Defensa de Turquía confirmó que el objeto encontrado en el Bósforo era una mina.*

@warjournaltg


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

*Ucrania denuncia que el Ejército ruso ha tomado como rehenes a los alcaldes de 14 ciudades.*
Las *autoridades ucranianas* han denunciado que el *Ejército de Rusia* ha tomado como rehenes a los alcaldes de *14 ciudades en el marco de la guerra*, iniciada hace ya más de un mes. La vice primera ministra y ministra para la Reintegración de los Territorios Temporalmente Ocupados, Irina Vereshchuk, confirmó dicha información, según recoge la agencia ucraniana de noticias UNIAN. Ucrania denuncia que el Ejército ruso ha tomado como rehenes a los alcaldes de 14 ciudades. Rusia exige paridad. Por ejemplo, guardias fronterizos por guardias fronterizos, marineros por marineros. Tengo una pregunta: *¿a quién reemplazaremos por los alcaldes?*", ha subrayado la 'número dos' del presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski.


----------



## MiguelLacano (26 Mar 2022)

No va a salir en cretinoTv española (y tampoco el resto)


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (26 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Otro avión ruso destruido



Son imágenes de un su 27 ucro derribado hace días


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

*"Podemos estar en las primeras etapas de lo que los historiadores dirán que fue el inicio de la Tercera Guerra Mundial"*
El *politólogo Paul Poast* ha asegurado en una entrevista a la BBC que este hecho puntual en Ucrania va a provocar que los libros de historia conciban este hecho del tal manera: *"Podemos estar en las primeras etapas de lo que los historiadores dirán que fue el inicio de la Tercera Guerra Mundial"*.

Incluso deja una preocupante reflexión. Ante la pregunta sobre que Putin todavía no ha atacado a un país de la OTAN, si realmente cree que está en guerra con la OTAN, ¿no habría atacado ya a Polonia?". Y responde: "El tiempo lo dirá". Puede ser que en las próximas semanas ataque a Polonia. Y puede ser que aún no lo haya hecho porque no tiene capacidad para abrir un nuevo frente militar por las grandes dificultades en Ucrania.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (26 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania denuncia que el Ejército ruso ha tomado como rehenes a los alcaldes de 14 ciudades.*
> Las *autoridades ucranianas* han denunciado que el *Ejército de Rusia* ha tomado como rehenes a los alcaldes de *14 ciudades en el marco de la guerra*, iniciada hace ya más de un mes. La vice primera ministra y ministra para la Reintegración de los Territorios Temporalmente Ocupados, Irina Vereshchuk, confirmó dicha información, según recoge la agencia ucraniana de noticias UNIAN. Ucrania denuncia que el Ejército ruso ha tomado como rehenes a los alcaldes de 14 ciudades. Rusia exige paridad. Por ejemplo, guardias fronterizos por guardias fronterizos, marineros por marineros. Tengo una pregunta: *¿a quién reemplazaremos por los alcaldes?*", ha subrayado la 'número dos' del presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski.



¿No se supone que rusia no ha tomado ninguna ciudad ucra
¿En que quedamos?


----------



## Felio (26 Mar 2022)

Tanto Europa como Rusia han perdido mucho con esta guerra, ambos caerán en brazos de EEUU/China. Son más dependientes que nunca de las potencias extranjeras.

Rusia tendrá que buscar profundizar su alianza con India, para evitar ser totalmente dependientes de China. Si consiguen convertirse en una potencia que equilibre ambos países, tendrán mejor futuro que Europa.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Otro avión ruso destruido



Vas camino de la nevera…


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

* Las fuerzas rusas van perdiendo fuerza, se centra en el Donbás pero pierden Jerson.*
Las f*uerzas rusas ya no tienen el control total de Jersón,* la *primera gran ciudad ucraniana que el ejército ruso logró asediar* tras el comienzo de la guerra en Ucrania, según publica este viernes el 'New York Times' en base a unas declaraciones realizadas por un alto funcionario del Pentágono.

Así, las fuerzas ucranianas estarían luchando con fuerza, consiguiendo que el *ejército ruso retroceda y convirtiendo de nuevo a esta estratégica ciudad portuaria en un "territorio en disputa".*


----------



## gargamelix (26 Mar 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> ¿Quién ha tirado nukes, Rusia? Soplapollas
> 
> Solo un pais las ha tirado, ¿an qué puto mundo vives, asperger?
> 
> Siempre ha sido la ley del más fuerte solo que ahora USA ya no es el más fuerte.



Payaso ignorante, te amenazan y te arrodillas a chupársela a tu amo.

170.000 soldados metió China en Vietnam. 

Después no sabían como sacudirse a China de encima.


----------



## MiguelLacano (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Mar 2022)

Cada día que pasa supera al anterior . 

Después de dos años de secuestro domiciliario , de arruinar la economía , de someter a la población a la humillación de llevar un asfixiante burka , de señalar a los no vacunados como apestados y prohibirles viajar y tener una vida normal , después de tantos muertos y enfermos ...

ahora reparten 10 millones de ucranianos sin vacunar por todos los países de Europa que se suman a los cientos de miles de africanos también sin vacunar y que yo sepa no han sido vacunados. 

Acaban de decir en la radio que más de 4.000 niños ucranianos ya están escolarizados en España . En los colegios donde han obligado a los chavales a llevar el burka durante dos años hasta en el recreo y en gimnasia !

La vacuna tiene que ser un tipo de droga para atontar a la población , no se entiende de otra manera que sean aceptadas todas estas incoherencias tan extremas .


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## MiguelLacano (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Burbujo II (26 Mar 2022)

*Rusia inicia maniobras militares en Islas Kuriles incluyendo las que están en disputa con Japón*


----------



## Albion (26 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Payaso ignorante, te amenazan y te arrodillas a chupársela a tu amo.
> 
> 170.000 soldados metió China en Vietnam.
> 
> Después no sabían como sacudirse a China de encima.



No te has confundido con Corea? Vietnam tuvo su guerra con China y les dieron para el pelo a los comunistas de Pekín.


----------



## MiguelLacano (26 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La visualización de la "Z" rusa ahora será delito penal en el estado alemán de Baviera.*
> El ministro de Justicia, Georg Eisenreich, ha asegurado que "la Fiscalía de Baviera está tomando medidas consistentes contra las personas que aprueban públicamente la guerra de agresión que viola el derecho internacional".



IN CONS TI TU CIO NAL


----------



## MiguelLacano (26 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *Rusia inicia maniobras militares en Islas Kuriles incluyendo las que están en disputa con Japón*



Por Zeus! Y dicen que no tiene logística el ejército Rusky...


----------



## gargamelix (26 Mar 2022)

Albion dijo:


> No te has confundido con Corea? Vietnam tuvo su guerra con China y les dieron para el pelo a los comunistas de Pekín.



No, no me confundo. 

Después tuvieron guerra con ellos, eso sí. No podían sacudirselos de encima...


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

⚡Un informe del corresponsal de guerra de @anna_news en Mariupol

Los militares rusos y republicanos están completando una operación para cortar en dos el grupo Azov en Mariupol.

Hoy o mañana, se formarán dos calderas en la ciudad, luego los nacionalistas ucranianos serán conducidos a la planta y no habrá opciones de rendición.


----------



## EGO (26 Mar 2022)

*ASI ENTRENA LA OTAN A LOS UCRANIANOS.DOCTRINA.*

La clave que explica el éxito de la resistencia ucraniana frente a un ejército tan superior en número es, además de la determinación de los voluntarios y la calidad del armamento occidental que manejan, su preparación rápida pero efectiva. Aunque muchos de ellos han tenido pocos días para pasar de ser camareros, mecánicos o profesores a convertirse en soldados, han aprendido lo esencial, a veces bajo las bombas, y lo han aplicado contra los rusos con un resultado letal.


Uno de los instructores que entrena a los nuevos reclutas en Leópolis centra su explicación en el combate callejero, auténtico talón de Aquiles de las tropas de Putin, que de momento han sido rechazadas en Kiev, Jarkov, Irpín, Bucha o Mariupol gracias a sus tácticas de guerrillero . "Esto llevamos aprendiendo gracias a los instructores de EEUU y Canadá que llevan viniendo desde 2014", dice Gregory, un militar ucraniano que enseña a otros lo que él mismo aprendió de los veteranos de Irak y Afganistán que le formaron a él y al que le cambiamos el nombre por seguridad.

Todas las estrategias que Gregory comenta con este periodista están compiladas en el 'Minimanual de la Defensa Urbana', una guía elaborada por el estratega John Spencer, veterano de la lucha callejera en Faluya o Bagdad, y traducida del inglés al ucraniano. Ya está descargada en la mayoría de los smartphones de los miembros de la resistencia e incluso está colgada en la web del Ministerio de Defensa Ucraniano como si fueran las Tablas de la Ley. Este es un resumen de como están frenando a los rusos:


*1.- PROTÉGETE BAJO TIERRA*

Lo primero que hará el enemigo es bombardearte a larga distancia para destruir tus estructuras y desmoralizarte. "Usa los sótanos para protegerte tanto tú como tus armas y tus víveres. Escóndete en los edificios gubernamentales, que suelen ser los más sólidos". El enemigo puede destruir la ciudad, pero los escombros son un obstáculo que luego jugará en favor de la defensa y dificultará su avance, "porque él estará expuesto y tú, resguardado", dice el manual de Spencer. 

*2.- TÚ ELIGES DONDE COMBATES, NO EL ENEMIGO*

Analiza el callejero y prepárate para el asalto enemigo antes de que suceda. Cierra las calles por las que no te interesa que avancen con todo tipo de obstáculos y atrae a los rusos al punto al que tú deseas. Procura ralentizar su acceso mediante barreras que los hagan moverse en zig-zag. "Una columna avanzando lenta es un blanco perfecto", dice Gregory. "Haz una defensa de varios círculos, que al enemigo le cueste enormes pérdidas superar cada uno de ellos".


*3.- TAN CERCA QUE PUEDAS OÍRLO RESPIRAR*

Cuando el enemigo entre, déjalo avanzar sin oponer resistencia hasta que lo tengas encima, que se confíe. Si lo dejas estar a tu lado, no corres riesgo de que use la artillería o los bombardeos aéreos contra ti porque eso supondría ponerse en riesgo él mismo con fuego amigo. Además, "es bueno que los rusos noten tu presencia", remata Gregory. "A partir de su entrada en tu territorio debe sentir miedo a comer al aire libre, a ir a por agua, al ir a mear...".


*4.- CAMBIA DE POSICIÓN TODO EL TIEMPO*

El blanco móvil. Si te mueves tienes menos posibilidades de que te alcancen. "Ataca en grupos de tres o cuatro personas como mínimo", dice el manual, "y combínate con otros grupos para crear situaciones de fuego cruzado sobre los enemigos". "Haz agujeros para pasar de un edificio al otro, prepara túneles de huída". Gregory añade: "Debes usar la red de saneamiento de la ciudad para golpear al enemigo cuando vuelva del frente y se relaje".



*5.- QUE NADIE TE VEA*

"No te expongas a que te vea la aviación o los drones. Combate siempre en la sombra", dice Gregory. El manual de Spencer asegura que el enemigo no debe verte ni saber a cuántos defensores se enfrenta. Es esencial no asomarse a las ventanas para disparar, sino disparar desde dentro de las habitaciones para hacerle creer que detrás de cada ventana se esconde un francotirador, el terror de los soldados asaltantes. "Cubre las calles con toldos o sábanas para que no puedan localizarte", escribe Spencer. "Usa los túneles del metro para moverte y ten siempre una vía de escape preparada".


*6.- NO TEMAS A LOS TANQUES*

Cuanto antes te hagas a la idea de que el enemigo usara tanques para penetrar en la ciudad, mucho mejor. Pueden ser vehículos temibles, pero también vulnerables. "Usa antitanques Javelin o MLAW para destruirlos. Atácalos desde las alturas o desde los sótanos". Cuanto más cerca, mejor, ya que "el alza del cañón es muy limitado tanto hacia arriba como hacia abajo" y el blindaje "es más fijo en la parte superior". Puedes estar disparándole desde un cuarto piso sin que pueda reaccionar. "Si van en columna, ataca de forma coordinada el primero y el último. Así no podrá avanzar hacia delante ni hacia atrás y los metes en una trampa", afirma el manual. Si no tienes antitanques, lanza varios cócteles molotov contra las rejillas del motor para hacerlos estallar.


*7.- NO TE DEJES SORPRENDER*

Mantén siempre a dos tercios de la guarnición en sus posiciones y que el turno de sueño y descanso ocupe sólo un tercio de los defensores. Vigila todas las entradas y salidas de la ciudad sin que el enemigo te vea a ti. Usa drones comerciales si no tienes de ataque. Aunque sea sólo por el ruido que hacen, ya suponen una incomodidad al enemigo. "A los rusos no les gustan que les observen desde el aire", dice Gregory.


*8.- BEBE AGUA Y TRATA DE NO ENFERMAR*

"Un soldado puede sobrevivir sólo tres días sin beber, pero tres semanas sin comer", asegura el manual. Purifica el agua con pastillas o hiérvela si puedes hacer fuego sin ser detectado. Nunca bebas agua contaminada, "pues te deshidratas por la diarrea aún más rápido". Trata de conseguir raciones de comida preparada y mantén un lugar seguro y tranquilo para descansar alejado del frente al que puedas llegar con seguridad. "Lávate las manos cada vez que comas. Las enfermedades hacen más muertos en las ciudades sitiadas que las balas".


*9.- RESPETA A LOS CIVILES*

La guerra tiene reglas. No te disfraces de civil. "Ve siempre identificado como un militar y no uses los mismos edificios donde se refugian los civiles, tales como hospitales, escuelas o iglesias. Además, identifica esos lugares como seguros para esas personas y no te mezcles con ellas para que no reciban fuego del enemigo", asegura el manual. "Un militar debe privilegiar la asistencia médica y la comida para los civiles sitiados", asegura Gregory.


*10.- GOLPEA Y CORRE*

"Un soldado que no protege su vida está muerto", dice el manual. Ataca y retírate todo el rato. "No se trata de matar a todos los enemigos que asaltan la ciudad", afirma Gregory, sino de hacerles comprender que no van a sentirse seguros en ningún sitio, que pueden morir y que no pueden esconderse para que su moral se desplome. Que es exactamente lo que les está pasando a los militares rusos.


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

*El precio de los cereales sube un 40 por ciento en España.*
Los *precios del maíz han subido en España un 40 %* y los del trigo blando y de la cebada en torno al 35 % durante el primer mes de guerra en Ucrania, según los datos facilitados a Efe por la patronal de comerciantes de cereales Accoe. La cotización del trigo blando ha repuntado el 35,3 %, la de maíz un 40,85 %, la de la cebada un 33,25 %, la cebada de malta un 34,80 % y la avena un 21,6 %, de acuerdo a las cifras de Accoe, correspondientes a la variación en marzo


----------



## MiguelLacano (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Tails (26 Mar 2022)

*Los insumisos que pagaron con cárcel el fin de la mili exigen que España acoja a los desertores de la guerra en Ucrania*
Insumisos y antimilitaristas lanzan un comunicado en el que exige que se deje de enviar armas a la zona de guerra y proponen una red internacional pacifista que acoja* a los desertores y pacifistas que huyan de la guerra* y de la represión por parte de los gobiernos de Rusia y Ucrania.









Los insumisos que pagaron con cárcel el fin de la mili exigen que España acoja a los desertores de la guerra en Ucrania


Insumisos y antimilitaristas lanzan un comunicado en el que exige que se deje de enviar armas a la zona de guerra y proponen una red internacional pacifista que acoja a los desertores y pacifistas que huyan de la guerra y de la represión por parte de los gobiernos de Rusia y Ucrania.




www.elsaltodiario.com






Van a hacer más por los hombres que todos esos políticos que tanto dicen querer derogar leyes que nunca quitan


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

*El dato estremecedor del teatro de Mariúpol donde cayó una bomba: 300 personas muertas.*
Funcionarios locales de *Mariúpol * han cifrado en* 300 personas las que murieron* después de acometerse el *ataque el 16 de marzo contra el Teatro Dramático*. Se especula con que alrededor de 1.300 civiles se refugiaron en el edificio que recibió los impactos.


----------



## caype (26 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> IN CONS TI TU CIO NAL



Muy coherente, también prohibieron lucir banderas de usa cuando estos bombardearon Serbia sin resolución de naciones Unidas cometiendo crímenes de guerra. Porque también lo hicieron, verdad?

Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Zepequenhô (26 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *Rusia inicia maniobras militares en Islas Kuriles incluyendo las que están en disputa con Japón*



No puede ser.

Si los otanianos dicen que no les queda combustible para moverse en Ucrania, ¿como van a hacer encima maniobras?


----------



## piru (26 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>




Zhytomyr está a 500km del Mar Negro:


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

Dice el hijoPutin "que estaba reduciendo sus ambiciones en la guerra en Ucrania al centrarse en el territorio reclamado por los separatistas", ¿a cuantos civiles ucranianos más tiene que asesinar el hijoPutin para reducirlas aún más?


----------



## Abrojo (26 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



¿Alguien me explica el revival del escudo de "república del Pueblo" con estrella y espigas? ¿Son commies o solo larpean?


----------



## cryfar74 (26 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> No va a salir en cretinoTv española (y tampoco el resto)



La campaña mediatica en occidente tiene ventaja porque sabe su consumidor no va a cuestionar lo que ve y oye.

El asunto es fácil, nadie en Europa sabe Ruso, y partiendo de esa afirmacion. Claro que pueden poner esas imágenes, solo que cambiaran los subtitulos!! tan fácil como eso.

Ya pusieron por aqui el tuit de una residente rusa en España que acaba de ver unas imágenes en la tele donde ella entendía que la entrevistada decía las tropas rusas la habían salvado, pero la traducción de la televisión decía que los rusos le habían disparado.

Cuando tienes ese poder en tus manos todo es fácil.

Pero esto ya paso en el conflicto Sirio, no hay que que extrañarse. Tan solo cuando residentes en Siria hablaban español no se podia adulterar la verdad, como el caso de la monja argentina que residia en Aleppo.


----------



## porconsiguiente (26 Mar 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> No puede ser.
> 
> Si los otanianos dicen que no les queda combustible para moverse en Ucrania, ¿como van a hacer encima maniobras?



Van en bicicleta y comen lo que les da el hielo la tierra.


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

Bueno, la mayoría de UCRANIA no quiere ser pro-ruso y ahora mucho menos...Quieren ser libre y democráticos, además de pertenecer a la UE, ese ha sido su pecado....El dictador mafioso y asesino invasor de HIJOPUTIN y sus colegas, deberían de ser investigado por el TPI...

Es decir por el tribunal penal internacional de la HAYA, por el delito de GENOCIDIO por crímenes de guerra contra civiles y si dicho PAJARO, tiene inmunidad por ser presidente de RUSIA, pues que le quiten, los tribunales esa maldita y ASQUEROSA inmunidad...


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (26 Mar 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Son imágenes de un su 27 ucro derribado hace días



Es un su 34 ruso


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> ¿Alguien me explica el revival del escudo de "república del Pueblo" con estrella y espigas? ¿Son commies o solo larpean?



La estrella está por todas parte en Rusia…nunca la han quitado…


----------



## Abrojo (26 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Zhytomyr está a 500km del Mar Negro:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1000696



Ahora que veo este zoom resulta que la zona suroeste de Ucrania está realmente separada por tierra del resto debido a Moldavia en la desembocadura del Dniéster?? ¿Llegarán ahí los rusos?


----------



## Fauna iberica (26 Mar 2022)

No decian que los ucros habian recuperado kherson?.


----------



## SanRu (26 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania no se fía del 'paso atrás' del Ejército ruso.*
> El Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania aseguró que *las tropas rusas siguen reagrupándose con el objetivo de "reanudar las operaciones ofensivas"* para alcanzar las fronteras administrativas de las regiones de Donetsk y Lugansk. En un comunicado en su perfil oficial de Facebook, han detallado que las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas buscan "consolidar y retener las fronteras previamente ocupadas" en la zona de Slobozhansky, cerca de la ciudad de Sumy. Además, han indicado que las tropas rusas tratan de "bloquear sus unidades" en los alrededores de Kharkiv.



Corrijo el Titular, que no está bien redactado:

Ucrania no se fía *de la prensa occidental* al anunciar un "paso atrás" del ejército ruso.


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

"Tochka-U" ucraniano derribado cerca de Lisichan.


----------



## MiguelLacano (26 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> La campaña mediatica en occidente tiene ventaja porque sabe su consumidor no va a cuestionar lo que ve y oye.
> 
> El asunto es fácil, nadie en Europa sabe Ruso, y partiendo de esa afirmacion. Claro que pueden poner esas imágenes, solo que cambiaran los subtitulos!! tan fácil como eso.
> 
> ...



Intento hablar con la gente común que me rodea. Y veo de todo. Hay gente que se cree a pies juntillas la propaganda. Mucha, pero ni de lejos la mayoría. Otros están confusos (estimo que conforma la mayoría), porque les parece un poco exagerado lo que cuentan, al menos de la "maldad-hipermaldad" de los ruskys, desconfianza que se agudiza al percibir problemas, severos, en el bolsillo. Y tampoco son número pequeño los que tienen la mosca detrás de la oreja y se huelen que algo gordo se está cociendo, y que nuestros "líderes" no son trigo limpio ni trabajan por y para nosotros. Este último grupo, claro está, es el de la gente que tienen un mayor nivel de conocimiento y cultura crítica.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Son imágenes de un su 27 ucro derribado hace días


----------



## Burbujo II (26 Mar 2022)

*MARIUPOL: MÁS IMÁGENES DE LA OPERACIÓN QUIRÚGICA DEL AJEDRECISTA TURCOMONGOL*


----------



## Aurkitu (26 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Odessa.



Sinceramente, espero no suceda como en el 2015, apaños a medias. Odessa debe cambiar de manos, y más de uno tendrá que dejar la ciudad para siempre camino de Lviv. A ver si el resarcimiento se produce ante del 2 de mayo. Seria de justicia.


----------



## -Alexia- (26 Mar 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> USA cría nazis allí donde va y luego te los manda a casa con un lacito para que los re-eduques



Esta tía es subnormal profunda y en su casa lo saben.
Para empezar no tienes ni idea de qué es un nazi.


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Payaso ignorante, te amenazan y te arrodillas a chupársela a tu amo.
> 
> 170.000 soldados metió China en Vietnam.
> 
> Después no sabían como sacudirse a China de encima.



USA llegó a tener 500.000 soldados en Vietnam.

Quién apoyaba a Vietnam era la URSS, no China.

De hecho en cuanto se fue USA, China intento invadir Vietnam, y fue derrotada.

Vietnam hizo un triple combo, y en 20 años se follo a Francia, Usa y China.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (26 Mar 2022)

Radar ruso capturado en la desbandada rusa jajajaja


----------



## MiguelLacano (26 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Sinceramente, espero no suceda como en el 2015, apaños a medias. Odessa debe cambiar de manos, y más de uno tendrá que dejar la ciudad para siempre camino de Lviv. A ver si el resarcimiento se produce ante del 2 de mayo. Seria de justicia.



No puede ser de otro modo. Odessa es irrenunciable para Rusia. Y que caiga la justicia sobre las alimañas ucras. Putin lo dijo y de momento ha cumplido.


----------



## gargamelix (26 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> USA llegó a tener 500.000 soldados en Vietnam.
> 
> Quién apoyaba a Vietnam era la URSS, no China.
> 
> ...



China metió cantidad de soldados en el norte de Vietnam, se cree que cerca de 200k. Depués fue esa guerra porque China quería quedarse ahí y controlar Vietnam como un Estado títere.

Pero lo fundamental, por lo que venía la pelotera con el florero este, es la doctrina nuclear ofensiva, meter las armas nucleares en el arsenal de una ofensiva militar. Eso ha cambiado y no reconocerlo es absurdo.

Si Rusia tiene éxito aplicando esta estrategia nuclear en una ofensiva, habrá un rearme nuclear y habrá más países con arsenal nuclear en la próxima década.


----------



## Kluster (26 Mar 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Ahora que veo este zoom resulta que la zona suroeste de Ucrania está realmente separada por tierra del resto debido a Moldavia en la desembocadura del Dniéster?? ¿Llegarán ahí los rusos?



La cuestión es si llegarán a entrar en Odessa. En caso afirmativo, toda esa región al sur de Moldavia va a ser pan comido para los rusos.


----------



## MiguelLacano (26 Mar 2022)

Farlopinsky está salvado.


----------



## El-Mano (26 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Han conseguido algún éxito táctico pero limitado. Por ejemplo el ataque de artillería al aeropuerto de Jerson que averió gravemente 3 helicópteros fue guiado por uno de esos drones... Que estaban según dicen a casi 50km!!
> Una burrada.
> En cualquier caso, su éxito ha sido local, limitado y no determinante en nada perdiendo ya al menos 2 cargamentos de todos ellos.
> Acaban de mandar el tercero.
> ...



Los drones parece que estan funcionando más como "correctores" de artilleria que como drones de ataque.


----------



## EGO (26 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Radar ruso capturado en la desbandada rusa jajajaja



Los anglos tambien se chotean con lo de "todo es parte del plan".


----------



## Aurkitu (26 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Imágenes del seguimiento objetivo de la destrucción del sistema de misiles antiaéreos Buk de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania por armas de misiles de alta precisión en la región de Kiev
> 
> _
> 
> Si había alguien en ese vehículo, ha sido desintegrado.



_Embolsados_...


----------



## pgas (26 Mar 2022)

*¿Se despertará Putin a tiempo para salvar a Rusia?*

_Si no, significa una guerra devastadora._

Paul Craig Roberts

Los lectores consideran que la incautación de activos y divisas rusas por parte de Occidente son actos de guerra y se preguntan por qué Putin no los declara como tales. Las sanciones son armas que se utilizan en un esfuerzo por destruir Rusia como si fueran armas militares. Los países que imponen sanciones a Rusia están tan involucrados en el conflicto como si tuvieran tropas luchando en Ucrania.

Putin reconoce las sanciones como tales. Declaró que las sanciones son “una agresión total no disimulada” y “una guerra librada por medios económicos, políticos e informativos”. Pero Rusia no ha respondido como lo haría si hubiera tropas occidentales involucradas. La razón es que Putin considera que la guerra, especialmente la nuclear, es más dañina que las sanciones. En lugar de desatar sus fuerzas, está preparando a Rusia para sobrevivir a las sanciones mientras establece sistemas que hacen que Rusia sea inmune a las sanciones, algo que debería haberse hecho hace mucho tiempo.

No se hizo, debido a la extraordinaria influencia sobre Putin de tres traidores rusos: Anatoly Chubais, Alexei Kudrin y la jefa del banco central, Elvira Nabiullina. Estas son personas que representan a Occidente, pero tienen el oído de Putin. 
Bloomberg, una fuente de noticias poco confiable, informó que “la muy respetada gobernadora del banco central de Rusia, Elvira Nabiullina, intentó renunciar después de que Vladimir Putin ordenara una invasión de Ucrania”, pero no se le permitió dejar su cargo. En cambio, Putin la nominó para otro mandato. https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2022-03-23/russia-central-banker-wanted-out-over-ukraine-but-putin-dijo-no 
Ya sea que los informes de Bloomberg sean noticias falsas o no, tenga en cuenta que las noticias anti-Putin de Bloomberg describen a Nabiullina como "muy respetada" (Bloomberg significa en Occidente) y continúa informando que "Nabiullina, es favorecida por los inversores y aclamada por publicaciones que incluyen Euromoney y The Banker como uno de los mejores formuladores de políticas monetarias del mundo”. La razón por la que los inversionistas occidentales y las publicaciones financieras la prefieren es que dirige el banco central ruso de manera que enriquece a Occidente y empobrece a Rusia. Puede apostar su vida a que si ella estuviera ayudando a Rusia, no sería "muy considerada como una de las mejores formuladoras de políticas monetarias del mundo". Claramente, Bloomberg está haciendo todo lo posible para mantenerla en el trabajo al servicio de los intereses financieros occidentales.

El economista ruso, casi el único economista de Rusia, Sergei Glazyev ha estado advirtiendo a Putin sobre Nabiullina durante años, sin ningún efecto hasta hace poco, cuando Putin ordenó que la energía rusa se facturara a los “países hostiles” en rublos. Glazyev finalmente le dijo a Putin que la política de Nabiullina de exportar (y privatizar los activos de Rusia) por divisas extranjeras era una política para debilitar el rublo y hacerlo vulnerable mientras apoyaba la fortaleza de las monedas de los enemigos de Rusia.

Will Putin Wake Up to the Threat of Russia's Atlanticist Integrationists? - PaulCraigRoberts.org 

Excepto por la influencia letal de Chubais, Kudrin y Nabiullina, quienes juntos lograron programar a Putin con desinformación económica, Putin se daría cuenta de que tenía armas más poderosas contra las sanciones que la guerra. Todo lo que Rusia necesita hacer para poner fin a la crisis en los términos de Rusia es cortar la energía a Europa, especialmente a Alemania, y nacionalizar sin pago la propiedad extranjera de los activos rusos. Rusia no puede usar su poder, porque la Banda de los Tres convenció a Putin de que Rusia, sola en el mundo, necesita cumplir con sus obligaciones contractuales para mantener abiertas líneas de crédito totalmente innecesarias (e inutilizables) con Occidente y poder pedir prestado. divisas extranjeras, una autoinflisión totalmente dañina para Rusia.

Si Rusia está sufriendo, y si este sufrimiento da como resultado una guerra más amplia, la razón será que Putin no puede liberarse de la influencia de Chubais, Kudrin y Nabiullina. La Banda de los Tres tiene a Putin firmemente en las garras de Occidente.
Chubais renunció al gobierno de Putin y huyó a Occidente, y puede apostar a que sus miles de millones robados escondidos en bancos occidentales no están congelados. Nabiullina quería seguir, pero al no ver su buena fortuna en su partida, Putin la mantuvo en el trabajo donde seguirá dañando a Rusia. Si las sanciones tienen éxito, le deberán su efectividad a Nabiullina, quien se aseguró de que Occidente pudiera apoderarse de la mayor parte de las reservas extranjeras de Rusia, hacer vulnerable a Rusia al expulsarla del sistema de compensación SWIFT y amenazar a Rusia con una posible agitación económica que podría resultar en la destitución de Putin de su cargo.
Si Putin mantiene a su peligrosa enemiga al alcance de la mano, al menos debería despojarla de su poder de decisión.

*********

PCR tiene toda la razón, Putin es demasiado blando y la traición campa a sus anchas en el BCR


----------



## Decimus (26 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Intento hablar con la gente común que me rodea. Y veo de todo. Hay gente que se cree a pies juntillas la propaganda. Mucha, pero ni de lejos la mayoría. Otros están confusos (estimo que conforma la mayoría), porque les parece un poco exagerado lo que cuentan, al menos de la "maldad-hipermaldad" de los ruskys, desconfianza que se agudiza al percibir problemas, severos, en el bolsillo. Y tampoco son número pequeño los que tienen la mosca detrás de la oreja y se huelen que algo gordo se está cociendo, y que nuestros "líderes" no son trigo limpio ni trabajan por y para nosotros. Este último grupo, claro está, es el de la gente que tienen un mayor nivel de conocimiento y cultura crítica.



Vaya. Casualmente en tu círculo nadie condena a Rusia. 

Jajaja. Dais pena. Los putinos con el culo en llamás.

Vais a reconocer que es un fracaso militar?


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

Los soldados del ejército de la RPD continúan irrumpiendo en el área fortificada de Maryinsky. A juzgar por la cantidad de trofeos publicados en esas posiciones las cosas marchan bien.


----------



## cryfar74 (26 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Intento hablar con la gente común que me rodea. Y veo de todo. Hay gente que se cree a pies juntillas la propaganda. Mucha, pero ni de lejos la mayoría. Otros están confusos (estimo que conforma la mayoría), porque les parece un poco exagerado lo que cuentan, al menos de la "maldad-hipermaldad" de los ruskys, desconfianza que se agudiza al percibir problemas, severos, en el bolsillo. Y tampoco son número pequeño los que tienen la mosca detrás de la oreja y se huelen que algo gordo se está cociendo, y que nuestros "líderes" no son trigo limpio ni trabajan por y para nosotros. Este último grupo, claro está, es el de la gente que tienen un mayor nivel de conocimiento y cultura crítica.



En mi caso no conozco a nadie que cuestione lo que ve por la tele. El lavado de cerebro es un rotundo éxito.


----------



## Josant2022 (26 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> UCRANIA - RUSIA
> 
> Cuando han pasado ya 32 minutos
> y a falta de que el arbitro toque el silbato indicando el final del partido Rusia lleva marcados 4 goles a Ucrania
> ...



Si el problema es que Rusia necesitaba 12-1 para clasificarse y tiene pinta de acabar 4-3.

Eliminada.


----------



## Bartleby (26 Mar 2022)

Estas cosas antes pasaban en esas películas que protagonizaba Leslie Nielsen o Mel Brooks. Hoy lo llaman periodismo


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Los soldados del ejército de la RPD continúan irrumpiendo en el área fortificada de Maryinsky. A juzgar por la cantidad de trofeos publicados en esas posiciones las cosas marchan bien.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1000743
> Ver archivo adjunto 1000744
> ...



No os da vergüenza?.

Todos los éxitos que posteais son de las milicias del Donbass o de los chechenos.

El ejército regular ruso sirve para algo?.


----------



## piru (26 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ucrolumpen preso en la región de Kiev.
> En los suburbios de Kiev, en el pueblo de NIKOLAEVKA, el personal militar ruso tomó el control de un puesto de mando subterráneo protegido de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania. 61 militares ucranianos del puesto de mando se rindieron voluntariamente, de los cuales más de la mitad son oficiales superiores de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania. Los militares depusieron las armas en masa debido a la grave escasez de material, municiones y alimentos. Todo el personal militar que depuso las armas fue evacuado de la zona de combate, en caso de ser necesario, se les brindó asistencia médica. Además, todo el personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania recibió alimentos.




Han pillado a un teniente coronel ukra:


----------



## Remequilox (26 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> No decian que los ucros habian recuperado kherson?.



En Jerson-Nikolayev llevan días haciéndose hostigamientos y contrahostigamientos.
Nada que ver con una "contraofensiva".
Cuando una de las columnas rusas de Jerson (una vez tomada y controlada la ciudad) pasó hacia el norte (Nikolayev), las tropas ucranianas de Nikolayev volaron el puente gordo que les daba acceso (se auto-sitiaron).
Los rusos no podían entrar, pero los ucranianos tampoco podían salir (en cantidades significativas y operativas).
Por eso los rusos, una vez tenían las espaldas razonablemente bien cubiertas, se han dedicado a hacer avanzadas de observación y hostigamiento hacia Voznesensk y la central nuclear.
El destacamento ucraniano en Nikolayev (importante base naval de Ucrania) es relativamente potente, del orden de brigada, con al menos 2 BTG operativos.
Aunque ellos mismos se cerraron el acceso al puente, y no pueden salir con lo gordo (ni tampoco han recibido refuerzos sustanciales, ni de Odesa, ni desde el oeste), son muchos, están bien armados, han sufrido escaso desgaste, y de una u otra manera, sí pueden salir y hostigar.
Y lo han hecho, incluso muy bien (los pepinazos que le cascaron a los rusos en el aeropuerto.....). Allí debieron conseguir salir no solo infantería, sino alguna cosa de artillería.
Este ataque al aeropuerto causó el único ataque significativo de los rusos a las tropas de Nikolayev, un bombardeo selectivo que al parecer causó al menos unas 200 bajas.
Las fuentes ucranianas intentan hacer pasar por "contraofensiva" cada una de estas operaciones de pequeño calado que destacamentos (quizás del orden de compañía), logran realizar exitosamente, en una zona donde hay pocos efectivos rusos, que a su vez también se mueven y pululan bastante libremente.


----------



## MiguelLacano (26 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> En mi caso no conozco a nadie que cuestione lo que ve por la tele. El lavado de cerebro es un rotundo éxito.



Son impresiones mías, claro. También te digo, tal vez haya un sesgo en mis impresiones. El círculo en el que me muevo incluye un gran grupo de gente profesional, que ha viajado bastante y está al cabo de las peripecias, las duras, del mundo. Encima muchos tienen al coronel Baños como referente en estos temas, desde hace años. Pero vamos, que el otro día estuve hablando un rato con un "simple" cortador de árboles y limpieza de bosques, que andaba con su desbrozadora mastodóntica y me dio un repaso "geo-estratégico" que me dejó mudo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> No os da vergüenza?.
> 
> Todos los éxitos que posteais son de las milicias del Donbass o de los chechenos.
> 
> El ejército regular ruso sirve para algo?.



  
El ejército ruso tiene prohibido tomar imágenes.
Debido a eso lo único que verás será lo que enseñen los milicianos del donbass o los chechenos que no hacen mucho caso.


----------



## Zappa (26 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Estas cosas antes pasaban en esas películas que protagonizaba Leslie Nielsen o Mel Brooks. Hoy lo llaman periodismo



Ya puestos, podían sacar al doble de Putin y decir que tiene información de alto secreto y relevancia...

Seguro que algún eslavo habrá que se le parezca.

Y no hace ni falta que hable ruso, con que hable algo parecido (polaco, búlgaro, rumano, rutenio) nos vale porque las traducciones ya las cambiamos como haga falta.


----------



## Arraki (26 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Otro avión ruso destruido



Ese vídeo es del 5 de marzo y el avión es ucraniano


----------



## cobasy (26 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> En mi caso no conozco a nadie que cuestione lo que ve por la tele. El lavado de cerebro es un rotundo éxito.



Así es y pronto cualquier critica será quinta columnista traidora y será castigada, si no lo es ya.


----------



## MiguelLacano (26 Mar 2022)

Buena síntesis.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## LIRDISM (26 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> USA llegó a tener 500.000 soldados en Vietnam.
> 
> Quién apoyaba a Vietnam era la URSS, no China.
> 
> ...



El Vietcong y Vietnam del Norte tenían armamento chino de modelos rusos hechos bajo licencia.


----------



## MiguelLacano (26 Mar 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Vaya. Casualmente en tu círculo nadie condena a Rusia.
> 
> Jajaja. Dais pena. Los putinos con el culo en llamás.
> 
> Vais a reconocer que es un fracaso militar?



Lo de "fracaso militar" le aseguro que es un término al que últimamente se le aplica la lógica "Zapateriana" (aquello de "es algo debatible y debatido"), con pasmo intelectual capaz de fulminar el cerebro más preparado. Y para muestra un botón. Fíjese que hay yanquis, y cretinomedios hispanos, que aseguran que la guerra de Vietnam y la de Afganistán las ganó ambas USA... Después de eso, qué podemos concretar?


----------



## Moderado (26 Mar 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


>




No me jodas, eso es justo lo que hacían los yihadistas en Siria, decapitar a un soldado y luego llamar a su madre para reírse de ella.

A mi que no me vengan con cuentos a estas alturas, los proxies de la OTAN, sea donde sea, son unas ratas.

Que no quede ni uno vivo.


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El ejército ruso tiene prohibido tomar imágenes.
> Debido a eso lo único que verás será lo que enseñen los milicianos del donbass o los chechenos que no hacen mucho caso.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1000759



Y de ver que éxitos nos priva está restriccion?.

Del cerco de Kiev o de Kharkov?, Del desembarco de Odessa?, De la conquista de Chernigov o Sumy?.

La operación Z de zoquetes solo ha tenido dos logros, uno el avance en el norte del Oblast de Luganks hecho por las milicias, y el otro el avance Crimea-Este donde no hubo resistencia, y en cuanto la hubo, Mariupol, sacaron a los chechenos, porque los Dmitrys del ejército son inofensivos y cobardes en distancias de menos de 1.000 Km..que ahí si, aprietan un botón y lanzan un misil Kaliber, pero de acercarse ni de coña.


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Y de ver que éxitos nos priva está restriccion?.
> 
> Del cerco de Kiev o de Kharkov?, Del desembarco de Odessa?, De la conquista de Chernigov o Sumy?.
> 
> La operación Z de zoquetes solo ha tenido dos logros, uno el avance en el norte del Oblast de Luganks hecho por las milicias, y el otro el avance Crimea-Este donde no hubo resistencia, y en cuanto la hubo, Mariupol, sacaron a los chechenos, porque los Dmitrys del ejército son inofensivos y cobardes en distancias de menos de 1.000 Km..que ahí si, aprietan un botón y lanzan un misil Kaliber, pero de acercarse ni de coña.



Muy bien. Al ignore y sigue moviendo divisiones en tu cabeza. Suerte en tu cruzada!


----------



## fulcrum29smt (26 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Rokossovski siempre ha sido mi comandante soviético favorito, por delante de brutos carniceros de Zhukov y Koniev.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Rokossovski estaba en el lado correcto de la historia, en cambio tu con tu rusofobia estas apoyando a los Banderistas de la OUN que masacraron a la población Polaca en la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

¡Vergonzoso!


----------



## MiguelLacano (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Exterminador (26 Mar 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


>



No lo haría ni lo permitiría de ningún soldado, ni siquiera con las cucarachas de azov(bastante desgracia para los padres)...espero que los rusos se queden con su cara para sacarle las entrañas


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

*Desde el lado ucraniano por segundo día han estado publicando una especie de tonterías febriles sobre las batallas por Kherson. 
Los residentes locales están perplejos, ya que no hay batallas en la ciudad y los soldados rusos están en la ciudad misma.*


----------



## Impresionante (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Discordante (26 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Buena síntesis.



Tal vez si no hubieran enviado paracaidistas y asaltos aerotransportados el primer dia muy por delante de la linea de frente (con la intencion de romper las lineas y conectar por tierra en 1 o 2 dias) podria ser creible pero la estrategia estaba clara.

De nada ayuda el intentar reescribir la historia y mentir/omitir para ello.


----------



## MiguelLacano (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)

No sé si los medios están cambiando el uso o significado de palabras que desconocen pero en principio un bot no es una persona sino un programa:





__





Bot - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Un *bot* (aféresis de _robot_) es un programa informático que efectúa automáticamente tareas reiterativas mediante Internet a través de una cadena de comandos o funciones autónomas previas para asignar un rol establecido; y que posee capacidad de interacción, cambiando de estado para responder a un estímulo.


----------



## frangelico (26 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> No sé si los medios están cambiando el uso o significado de palabras que desconocen pero en principio un bot no es una persona sino un programa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y no hay bots de esos, digamos, de empresas farmacéuticas ? Creo que conozco a unos cuantos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

*Militares de Osetia del Sur partieron hacia Donbass para participar en una operación especial rusa, dijo el presidente Bibilov.*


----------



## MiguelLacano (26 Mar 2022)

La gente se está liberando. Los ucros en la picota.


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

El llamamiento del jefe del FSB Bortnikov a los rusos, que se difunde como un rayo a través de los chats de seguridad, es una falsificación difundida por la parte ucraniana.

No hubo tal apelación. No te dejes engañar y usa tu cabeza.
#Ucrania #falso
@rybar


----------



## gargamelix (26 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> El Vietcong y Vietnam del Norte tenían armamento chino de modelos rusos hechos bajo licencia.



Y soldados, 170.000 en el momento máximo se estima. No a combatir directamente con EEUU, a ayuda logística y de todo tipo a Vietnam del Norte mientras sus soldados a su vez combatian en el sur. No se amenazó con tirar una bomba nuclear a China.

Es decir, lo que le querían hacer a Putin ahora Polonia y varios países OTAN más. Una fuerza de apoyo en Ucrania que no entrara a combatir directamente con Rusia. Exactamente lo mismo. Rusia dijo que NUKES una vez más.

Y ya está. Me he calentado, pero me jode que me insulten sin tener ni idea, encima me ponen un ejemplo que es exactamente la misma situación.


----------



## Epicii (26 Mar 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> Si son de atropina , podria ser antidoto de un neuro-bloqueador de la Acetilcolina. (gas nervioso)
> 
> ¿ Algun doctor en el foro ?
> 
> PD: los gases nerviosos estan prohibidos y su uso se compara con armas de destrucción masiva .



La principal arma quimica en los paises ex-Urss es el Novichok
*Novichok* (en ruso новичо́к: 'Novato') es una familia de agentes nerviosos que se desarrollaron en la Unión Soviética en los años 1970 y 1980. Algunas fuentes los califican como los agentes nerviosos más mortales que jamás se hayan hecho, con algunas variantes posiblemente cinco a ocho veces más potente que el "VX", aunque esto nunca ha sido probado.1


----------



## MiguelLacano (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

Corresponsal Stanislav Obishchenko @stringer_donetsk en el centro de Mariupol.

En este momento las tropas rusas y el ejército de la RPD están dividiendo el grupo de tropas ucranianas en dos partes, cada una de las cuales estará completamente rodeada.


----------



## ccartech (26 Mar 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> No se si va aqui pero viendo que el subforo es monotema, igualmente lo comparto en este hilo.
> 
> China and Solomon Islands Draft Secret Security Pact, Raising Alarm in the Pacific – DNyuz
> 
> ...



Ya esta zapateando Australia.


John Nash dijo:


> *La visualización de la "Z" rusa ahora será delito penal en el estado alemán de Baviera*
> El ministro de Justicia, Georg Eisenreich, ha asegurado que "la Fiscalía de Baviera está tomando medidas consistentes contra las personas que aprueban públicamente la guerra de agresión que viola el derecho internacional".
> 
> 
> ...



Y la libre expresión ?
Y la libertad de pensamiento'
Y la democracia?


----------



## lapetus (26 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> En mi caso no conozco a nadie que cuestione lo que ve por la tele. El lavado de cerebro es un rotundo éxito.



La gente que ve la tele son básicamente boomers.
La gente joven sólo usa la tele como monitor, y consume contenido bajo demanda. A este público es muy difícil llegar porque no consumen noticias, sólo entretenimiento.

Por eso los americanos ya en las elecciones de Hillary metieron la zarpa a saco en las redes sociales. Las primeras elecciones en las que el medio de comunicación de masas no fue la tele. Aún así la gente que sigue Farcebook y Twitter son fundamentalmente boomers jóvenes. Por eso los politicuzios están todo el día escribiendo mierdas en Twitter. Allí se pueden dar likes falsos y aparecer en destacados.

Ahora, si censuras y manipulas las redes, la gente se va a otras nuevas redes más pequeñas a hablar con libertad. Con internet ya no es como con la programación de la tele, que te echan esto y es lo que hay. Esto es algo que los censuradores occidentales no comprenden. A esos usuarios censurados no consigues cambiarles la opinión, sino al contrario, acaban en cámaras de eco donde se refuerzan con sus propias ideas. Al final las redes manipuladas acaba siendo un teatrillo falso de bots, algoritmos y coreligionarios.


----------



## piru (26 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



No, esto es enero de 2015, "Sparta" venció a la "colmena cibernética" en el aeropuerto de Donetsk, capturaron a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## lapetus (26 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> aseguran que la guerra de Vietnam y la de Afganistán las ganó ambas USA



Si estuviéramos en la guerra de Vietnam, aquí habría CMs diciendo que el agente naranja es insecticida para los mosquitos, y que entrar en aldeas con lanzallamas es lo democrático y liberador.


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

✊“Defender el este de Ucrania es cada vez más difícil”: el grupo de expertos con sede en Washington The New Lines Institute for Strategy and Policy predice una retirada masiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de las regiones del este del país.

“A medida que el avance del ejército ruso amenaza la retaguardia de las fuerzas ucranianas en las áreas controladas por los separatistas de Donbas, las tropas ucranianas se verán obligadas a retirarse a posiciones defensivas secundarias. Cada una de esas retiradas aumentará la concentración de tropas rusas y formaciones separatistas, lo que podría provocar el colapso de todas las posiciones ucranianas en la orilla oriental del Dniéper.


----------



## MiguelLacano (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Red Star (26 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> La gente se está liberando. Los ucros en la picota.



Lamento decirte que eso es un video del 2015.


----------



## MiguelLacano (26 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> No, esto es enero de 2015, "Sparta" venció a la "colmena cibernética" en el aeropuerto de Donetsk, capturaron a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.



Pido disculpas.


----------



## MiguelLacano (26 Mar 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Lamento decirte que eso es un video del 2015.



Pido disculpas


----------



## SanRu (26 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Tal vez si no hubieran enviado paracaidistas y asaltos aerotransportados el primer dia muy por delante de la linea de frente (con la intencion de romper las lineas y conectar por tierra en 1 o 2 dias) podria ser creible pero la estrategia estaba clara.
> 
> De nada ayuda el intentar reescribir la historia y mentir/omitir para ello.



Ya, a los USA les pasó lo mismo cuando a los pocos días de que Japón bombardeara Pearl harbor, el coronel _Doolittle_ bombardeó Tokio *"(con la intencion de romper las lineas y conectar por tierra en 1 o 2 dias) podria ser creible pero la estrategia estaba clara.

De nada ayuda el intentar reescribir la historia y mentir/omitir para ello."*

De verdad que a veces es duro tener que seguir este hilo con tanto ignorante del arte de la guerra.


----------



## filets (26 Mar 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> Si son de atropina , podria ser antidoto de un neuro-bloqueador de la Acetilcolina. (gas nervioso)
> 
> ¿ Algun doctor en el foro ?
> 
> PD: los gases nerviosos estan prohibidos y su uso se compara con armas de destrucción masiva .



La atropina para uso militar es un inyectable



Sirve para mantenerte con vida mientras te llevan al hospital, no para aguantar la nube toxica en medio de la batalla
Si te inyectas atropina y luego no estas expuesto a productos quimicos te mueres
Si no te inyectas y quedas expuesto te mueres

La guerra quimica es muy jodida


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (26 Mar 2022)

Hmmmmm ... me parece que huele a uno de los platos típicos ucranianos ... cerdo a la barbacoa


----------



## lasoziedad (26 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>




*Dmitri Medvédev dice que la amenaza de un conflicto nuclear siempre existe*

El *vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de rusia, Dmitri Medvédev*, ha afirmado hoy que nadie quiere una guerra, pero la *amenaza de un conflicto nuclear siempre existe*.

"Nadie quiere ninguna guerra, especialmente *una guerra nuclear es una amenaza para la existencia de la civilización humana en general"*, ha señalado en una entrevista con la agencia estatal RIA Nóvosti.

"En este sentido, tienen razón aquellos analistas que afirman, quizás con algo de cinismo, que *la creación de armas nucleares evitó una enorme cantidad de conflictos en el siglo XX y XXI"*, ha agregado el expresidente ruso. Según Medvédev, *"es obvio que la amenaza siempre existe"*.

"Como excomandante supremo, soy muy consciente de esto y *todos saben que los objetivos de las armas nucleares de los países de la OTAN son objetos en el territorio de nuestro país, y nuestras ojivas están dirigidas a objetivos ubicados en Europa y en EEUU*. Pero así es la vida", ha indicado.
Medvédev ha manifestado que este escenario hay que tenerlo en cuenta siempre y *"seguir una política responsable"*.

*El político ha advertido que Rusia podría usar las armas nucleares solo en caso de un ataque contra su territorio o contra sus instalaciones nucleares*, o contra los territorios de sus aliados, pues considera que los desacuerdos deben resolverse por una vía diplomática.


----------



## frangelico (26 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Zhytomyr está a 500km del Mar Negro:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1000696



Esta dentro del rango de un Granit lanzando desde un barco. Aunque también podrían lanzarlos desde un Bear algo al Norte de Kiev. Pero si dicen que ha sido desde un barco ...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

El caldero de Mariupol se está convirtiendo en dos calderos de Mariupol gracias al arduo trabajo de las Fuerzas Aliadas.

Mapa del 26 de marzo


----------



## Harman (26 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ahí tienes la respuesta:
> 
> "... Muchos de ustedes se preguntan si Rusia derribará el avión en el espacio aéreo ucraniano o por qué no lo hace. La respuesta es simple: las cosas se llevan a Polonia y luego a Ucrania en camiones civiles. .."



... y luego cuando echan a volar los derriban... 
Prefieren no joderle el negocio a Cerdogan. Aunque dudo que algún día consiga cobrar.


----------



## mazuste (26 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> En mi caso no conozco a nadie que cuestione lo que ve por la tele. El lavado de cerebro es un rotundo éxito.



En mi entorno la cosa no es tan complicada, porque hay educación política y experiencia.
El personal saca las cuentas rápidamente. Y en otras proximidades sociales o familiares
mas olvidadizas (es la clave), les planteas que están defendiendo un golpe de Estado, así,
de modo simple, y se les cruzan los cables ipso facto.
Siempre hay que buscar el punto correcto para abrir mentes ofuscadas por la propaganga.


----------



## MiguelLacano (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## delhierro (26 Mar 2022)

Nuevas "retiradas" rusas....



https://anna-news.info/wp-content/uploads/2022/03/26/1800/photo1648281202.jpeg


----------



## lapetus (26 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Tal vez si no hubieran enviado paracaidistas y asaltos aerotransportados el primer dia muy por delante de la linea de frente (con la intencion de romper las lineas y conectar por tierra en 1 o 2 dias) podria ser creible



Ahora ya con la perspectiva del tiempo transcurrido desde el inicio, parece ser que Rusia tenía "presupuestada" una operación con 150k tropas iniciales y 3 meses máximo de duración.
El objetivo nunca fue conquistar Ucrania entera, sino limpiar y desahogar el Donbass. Y destruir equipamiento militar importante. Las operaciones fuera del Donbass creo que se han hecho sólo para ganar territorios con los que luego negociar. Si quieres X, pide X+2. Podrían quedarse Kherson e incluso Jarkov, pero mucho me temo que traicionaran a los prorusos locales que queden y las entregarán a los ucros en el pacto al que lleguen. Porque Rusia no es una ONG, persigue sus intereses.

Lo de Kiev fue un farol, a ver si colaba y el gobierno Zelenski huía. Por eso lo de echar VDVs en helicóptero a la tremenda. Era una operación psicológica, pero los Ucranianos no picaron porque tienen buena inteligencia americana, y porque Zelenski es un títere que hace lo que le dicta la CIA. No es la primera vez en la historia que esto se hace, los israelíes llevaron los tanques a escasos kms de Damasco, por supuesto sin intención ni posibilidad de tomar Damasco, pero los políticos no son gente militar, y es muy posible que entren en pánico y huyan ante semejantes noticias.

Odesa es otro bluff. Es la permanente amenaza de dejar a la Ucrania postguerra sin acceso al mar. Pero ya os digo que ni de coña habrá desembarco, porque es una operación muy arriesgada, está toda la costa minada, hay misiles antibuque y otros juguetitos británicos amenazando a los barcos, y porque entrar por tierra sería mucho más fácil. Pero no tienen los rusos tropas como para tomarla, y aparte occidente puede suministrar bien a la ciudad desde el oeste, porque geográficamente estamos ya más cerca de Moldavia y Rumanía que de Rusia.

Mi previsión para los próximos días es que se tomará Mariupol, la segunda ciudad del Donbass, y luego empezará un alto el fuego como parte de las negociaciones serias.
Antes del alto el fuego los rusos podrían avanzar un poco más, porque una vez se declara el alto el fuego es muy difícil reanudar el combate. Pero por lo visto están ya cavando trincheras, así que igual el mapa se queda como está.


----------



## Aurkitu (26 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Recuerdo esas imágenes.


----------



## mazuste (26 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Ya esta zapateando Australia.
> 
> Y la libre expresión ?
> Y la libertad de pensamiento'
> Y la democracia?



Eso es importante  Algo tan sencillo y puede provocar un movimiento social y político.
Desde esta primaria simbología pueden desestabilizar a sus dirigentes y sus políticas...
Yo estaría atento a esta vaina.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (26 Mar 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Ahora ya con la perspectiva del tiempo transcurrido desde el inicio, parece ser que Rusia tenía "presupuestada" una operación con 150k tropas iniciales y 3 meses máximo de duración.
> El objetivo nunca fue conquistar Ucrania entera, sino limpiar y desahogar el Donbass. Y destruir equipamiento militar importante. Las operaciones fuera del Donbass creo que se han hecho sólo para ganar territorios con los que luego negociar. Si quieres X, pide X+2. Podrían quedarse Kherson e incluso Jarkov, pero mucho me temo que traicionaran a los prorusos locales que queden y las entregarán a los ucros en el pacto al que lleguen. Porque Rusia no es una ONG, persigue sus intereses.
> 
> Lo de Kiev fue un farol, a ver si colaba y el gobierno Zelenski huía. Por eso lo de echar VDVs en helicóptero a la tremenda. Era una operación psicológica, pero los Ucranianos no picaron porque tienen buena inteligencia americana, y porque Zelenski es un títere que hace lo que le dicta la CIA. No es la primera vez en la historia que esto se hace, los israelíes llevaron los tanques a escasos kms de Damasco, por supuesto sin intención ni posibilidad de tomar Damasco, pero los políticos no son gente militar, y es muy posible que entren en pánico y huyan ante semejantes noticias.
> ...



Y si Ucrania decide que prefiere seguir con la guerra, con el armamento que le mande USA y Europa, entonces que?

Porque USA va a apretar para que la guerra se eternice


----------



## juanmanuel (26 Mar 2022)

Albion dijo:


> No te has confundido con Corea? Vietnam tuvo su guerra con China y les dieron para el pelo a los comunistas de Pekín.



A los comunistas de Pekin? Quienes? Los "capitalistas" de Hanoi? Apoyados por los "capitalistas" de la Union Sovietica?

Al meter la palabra "comunistas" solo para China se nota la intencionalidad. 

Un poco mas de nivel, por favor, que se le ve la pata a la sota.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Mar 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> Si son de atropina , podria ser antidoto de un neuro-bloqueador de la Acetilcolina. (gas nervioso)
> 
> ¿ Algun doctor en el foro ?
> 
> PD: los gases nerviosos estan prohibidos y su uso se compara con armas de destrucción masiva .



Ya han comentado, es para novichok.

Hay conocidas 8 versiones y alguna de ellas no están incluidas en el anexo sobre la Convención sobre Armas Químicas....y digo conocidas.

La Atropina no garantiza un bloqueo total a la intoxicación.

USA ha combinado Atropina y Galantamina con buenos resultados, desconozco sobre que versión de Novichok.


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

*La transferencia de S-400 rusos por parte de Turquía a Ucrania no está en la agenda - Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Turquía, Cavusoglu*


----------



## piru (26 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Esta dentro del rango de un Granit lanzando desde un barco. Aunque también podrían lanzarlos desde un Bear algo al Norte de Kiev. Pero si dicen que ha sido desde un barco ...




Eso es propaganda prorusa. Todo el mundo sabe que los rusos sólo pueden tirar piedras con catapultas.


----------



## Rafl Eg (26 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Desde el lado ucraniano por segundo día han estado publicando una especie de tonterías febriles sobre las batallas por Kherson.
> Los residentes locales están perplejos, ya que no hay batallas en la ciudad y los soldados rusos están en la ciudad misma.*



Llevan ya desde ayer soltando absurdeces, incluso sobre una supuesta toma completa de jerson, que replican algunos aquí en el foro basándose en nada.


----------



## SanRu (26 Mar 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Ahora ya con la perspectiva del tiempo transcurrido desde el inicio, parece ser que Rusia tenía "presupuestada" una operación con 150k tropas iniciales y 3 meses máximo de duración.
> El objetivo nunca fue conquistar Ucrania entera, sino limpiar y desahogar el Donbass. Y destruir equipamiento militar importante. Las operaciones fuera del Donbass creo que se han hecho sólo para ganar territorios con los que luego negociar. Si quieres X, pide X+2. Podrían quedarse Kherson e incluso Jarkov, pero mucho me temo que traicionaran a los prorusos locales que queden y las entregarán a los ucros en el pacto al que lleguen. Porque Rusia no es una ONG, persigue sus intereses.
> 
> Lo de Kiev fue un farol, a ver si colaba y el gobierno Zelenski huía. Por eso lo de echar VDVs en helicóptero a la tremenda. Era una operación psicológica, pero los Ucranianos no picaron porque tienen buena inteligencia americana, y porque Zelenski es un títere que hace lo que le dicta la CIA. No es la primera vez en la historia que esto se hace, los israelíes llevaron los tanques a escasos kms de Damasco, por supuesto sin intención ni posibilidad de tomar Damasco, pero los políticos no son gente militar, y es muy posible que entren en pánico y huyan ante semejantes noticias.
> ...



Si te fijas, la ofensiva rusa en Jerson se para justamente en la frontera del Oblast. Si a eso le suma la importancia de esa región para que Crimea tenga agua, el resultado es que Jerson está sí o sí dentro de lo que Rusia será la negociación de míminos.

Por todo lo demás, llevo desde el día uno diciendo que Kiev, Nikolaev y Odessa era una operación para inmobilizar tropas Ucranianas. 

A mi sólo me queda una duda: Jarkov. Y eso lo veremos viendo los movimiento de los pr´ximos días.


----------



## Aurkitu (26 Mar 2022)

¿De dónde habrán aprendido esas democráticas costumbres? Al Zelensky o le han prometido el oro y el moro, o directamente que como no siga lo dictado se va a criar malvas. Indiferentemente de cual sea la opción, a estas alturas esta claro que la mayoría del pueblo ucraniano le importa una mierda. Por cobardía o por lucro personal.


----------



## Bishop (26 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Aparte del "cyka" no me he enterado de una mierda de lo que decían, pero creo que se entiende bastante bien todo...

Edito: en los comentarios uno dice que el vídeo no es actual, sino de 2015 del aeropuerto de Donetsk.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (26 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ya han comentado, es para novichok.
> 
> Hay conocidas 8 versiones y alguna de ellas no están incluidas en el anexo sobre la Convención sobre Armas Químicas....y digo conocidas.
> 
> ...



La galantamina se usa para de demencia y Alzheimer .

El uso de esos químicos .. no creo que este diseñado para Gasear ... a lo Sadam. creo que podrían tener mas uso en algún asalto a fortificaciones o bunkers ... 

Un fallo en la exposición a agentes propios seria un desastre . Ademas del problema con la población civil .

Imagino que seria como el ataque al teatro ese ¿fueron Chechenos ? verdad ? Por aquel entonces también disponían de un antídoto, pero fue igualmente un desastre .


----------



## Bartleby (26 Mar 2022)

CEO de TotalEnergies: ¿Salir de Rusia por completo? "No lo voy a hacer, hemos invertido en fábricas por casi $ 13 mil millones, no es un problema de dinero, estas fábricas continuarán funcionando ya sea que me vaya o no. Retirarse es dar estos 13 mil millones a los rusos, porque nadie puede comprarlos. ¿Quieres que renuncie a los activos en Rusia para enriquecer a los rusos que han sido sancionados?" 









"Si j'arrête le gaz russe, je paie des milliards immédiatement aux Russes" (PDG de TotalEnergies)


Le groupe français est engagé avec des entreprises russes sur des contrats de long terme, a rappelé le PDG Patrick Pouyanné sur RTL mercredi. Aussi, il a décrit les lourdes conséquences économiques pour les consommateurs européens et pout le continent. Un argumentaire repris ce mercredi par...




www.latribune.fr


----------



## Bulldozerbass (26 Mar 2022)

Pues Biden acaba de decir en Varsovia que Putin es un carnicero. Y por supuesto no ha podido evitar sobar un poco a una cría.

Minuto -3:49


----------



## lapetus (26 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Y si Ucrania decide que prefiere seguir con la guerra, con el armamento que le mande USA y Europa, entonces que?
> 
> Porque USA va a apretar para que la guerra se eternice



Es que el ejército regular ucro ya no está para operaciones ofensivas. Ahora mismo están metidos en las fortificaciones del Donbass, y en las ciudades (también fortificaciones). Le queda algo de vehículos y de aviación, pero con eso no haces nada importante. Y en cuanto a armas portátiles, por buenas que sean y aunque tengan muchas, son armas de rango corto. Necesitan reorganizarse, volver a reclutar, entrenamiento en ese nuevo equipo, y llevarlas a las zonas estratégicas desde las que amenazar al enemigo. Eso pueden ser meses, e incluso un año, suponiendo que tengan barra libre de financiación usana.


----------



## Bartleby (26 Mar 2022)

Votación en Naciones Unidas contra el nazismo: solo votan en contra Ucrania y EEUU


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (26 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> CEO de TotalEnergies: ¿Salir de Rusia por completo? "No lo voy a hacer, hemos invertido en fábricas por casi $ 13 mil millones, no es un problema de dinero, estas fábricas continuarán funcionando ya sea que me vaya o no. Retirarse es dar estos 13 mil millones a los rusos, porque nadie puede comprarlos. ¿Quieres que renuncie a los activos en Rusia para enriquecer a los rusos que han sido sancionados?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ese no lo cancelan por decir verdades de perogrullo.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (26 Mar 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Es que el ejército regular ucro ya no está para operaciones ofensivas. Ahora mismo están metidos en las fortificaciones del Donbass, y en las ciudades (también fortificaciones). Le queda algo de vehículos y de aviación, pero con eso no haces nada importante. Y en cuanto a armas portátiles, por buenas que sean y aunque tengan muchas, son armas de rango corto. Necesitan reorganizarse, volver a reclutar, entrenamiento en ese nuevo equipo, y llevarlas a las zonas estratégicas desde las que amenazar al enemigo. Eso pueden ser meses, e incluso un año, suponiendo que tengan barra libre de financiación usana.



Te puedo asegurar que USA va a darles barra libre, de hecho ya se esta haciendo, una guerra eterna como en Afganistan con el apoyo de la poblacion local


----------



## kabyla (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Bartleby (26 Mar 2022)

No se si os pasa a vosotros en vuestro entorno, pero en el mío cada vez hay más gente que cree más en lo que le cuentan que en lo que ve.


----------



## Honkler (26 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> CEO de TotalEnergies: ¿Salir de Rusia por completo? "No lo voy a hacer, hemos invertido en fábricas por casi $ 13 mil millones, no es un problema de dinero, estas fábricas continuarán funcionando ya sea que me vaya o no. Retirarse es dar estos 13 mil millones a los rusos, porque nadie puede comprarlos. ¿Quieres que renuncie a los activos en Rusia para enriquecer a los rusos que han sido sancionados?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Traducido… dejar de ganar pasta por unos ucranianos mugrientos? Ni de flay


----------



## Honkler (26 Mar 2022)

Quien es esa deficiente mental?


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Cada día que pasa supera al anterior .
> 
> Después de dos años de secuestro domiciliario , de arruinar la economía , de someter a la población a la humillación de llevar un asfixiante burka , de señalar a los no vacunados como apestados y prohibirles viajar y tener una vida normal , después de tantos muertos y enfermos ...
> 
> ...



_*
" El Sáhara es parte de Marruecos como Ucrania es parte de Rusia ."*_


----------



## Top5 (26 Mar 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> a ver, ucrania es un juguete roto, rusia anécdota; hay dos jugadores, USA y china. la UE es el pagafantas ahora y para los restos.



Por que te crees que ni tan siquiera la he considerado.


----------



## Artigas (26 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Pareciera que, para los ucranianos, los rusos solamente atacan de manera frontal...

De Kramatorsk a Poltava, a ojo, hay 300 km, estaría buenísimo que explicaran cómo harían para replegar esos 300 km hombres y equipos estando limitados por la superioridad aérea rusa y sin contramedidas para los misiles.

Aparte, ¿con qué fortificaciones cuentan en las líneas 2 y 3? Sin contar que ya les tienen ganada la espalda...

Del lado ruso, considerando que ya están cerca de Krivoy Rog, yo iría a Kirovograd, y de ahí a Kremenchuk y Cherkasy. Con eje secundario de Vozhesensk a Transdnistria.

Claro que esto depende de la cantidad de reservas con las que cuenten y de la capacidad de abastecimiento vía Crimea. Supongo que será cuestión de tiempo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Mar 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> La galantamina se usa para de demencia y Alzheimer .
> 
> El uso de esos químicos .. no creo que este diseñado para Gasear ... a lo Sadam. creo que podrían tener mas uso en algún asalto a fortificaciones o bunkers ...
> 
> ...



Sería una opción como elemento de asalto, peligrosa para los asaltantes, ya que hay una versión en polvo de Novichok. Datos afirman que se puede descomponer en 4 meses.

Estoy leyendo eso


----------



## Top5 (26 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Rusia tenía que decirles a los E-E-U-U *que se jodan*...


----------



## lapetus (26 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> A mi sólo me queda una duda: Jarkov. Y eso lo veremos viendo los movimiento de los pr´ximos días.



Jarkov va a ser muy difícil tomarla con el tamaño que tiene. El combate urbano es muy sacrificado. Lo estamos viendo en Mariupol.
Lo importante en Jarkov es que Ucrania acudió a defender con unidades acorazadas, y esa fuerza ya está fuera de juego.
En cuanto a una posible ocupación, no es tan fácil como en el Donbass. Hay mucho nacionalista Ucro. De allí eran los hooligans que se bajaron a Odesa a cometer la masacre.

Yo creo que no se toma. Vino bien para atraer fuerzas ucranianas desde Kiev, pero ya está.


----------



## frangelico (26 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Sería una opción como elemento de asalto, peligrosa para los asaltantes, ya que hay una versión en polvo de Novichok. Datos afirman que se puede descomponer en 4 meses.
> 
> Estoy leyendo eso



Pero quien va a usar Novichok? Los rusos o los ucranianos para crear tensión? Al ser soviético lo tendrán los dos bandos.


----------



## Hal8995 (26 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> El gas natural viaja licuado, se almacena licuado, y por los gasoductos hasta tu casa viaja licuado -a presión-.
> Como en las bombonas de butano.
> Como en los depósitos de propano.
> Como en los mecheros (en los mecheros transparentes se puede ver).
> ...




Bueno ...PUES NO.

En los gaseoductos viaja en forma de gas y dependiendo del conducto viaja a distintas presiones pero siempre en estado gaseoso. De hecho los tubos de gas, amarillos y de polietileno los hay de distintas presiones dependiendo de la presión que tenga que soportar.

Cuando se transporta en barco, licuado , se baja la temperatura a -160 grados para conseguir q se licue. Quizás recuerdes PV=nrT.

Aquí puedes ver el enlace para que lo leas .






Lo que me extraña es que alguien haga afirmaciones tan categóricas sin tener una base.

Oye , esto no quita que si las cifras de demanda sean en m3 de gas licuado y los barcos se midan en gas licuado pudieras tener razón. 

Pero decir que el gas llega a nuestra cocina líquido y en el quemador se vaporiza....joder. Si fuera un líquido a presión al abrir la llave del gas ( de forma rápida ) escucharías golpe de ariete pues la conducción es metálica y estrecha.

Sin ánimo de ofender. Que estudios tienes ?


----------



## clapham5 (26 Mar 2022)

Como dice un refran tayiko del siglo XIII : " *guerra avisada no mata soldado* " 
Todo lo que se dice en esta guerra es 99 % propaganda / desinformacion para conseguir tal y mas cual objetivo . Los planes reales , los verdaderos objetivos , la meta esa se mantiene en secreto . Las palabras son mierda de gallina . Mirad los mapas 
Ya lo dijo el clapham en su anterior post : El avance ruso esta siendo de manual . Es un Plan inspirado en el GO , un juego chino donde no se busca la destruccion del enemigo ( como en el ajedrez ) sino su inmovilizacion .
Ucrania ya ha perdido la Guerra porque ha perdido ( de facto ) el acceso al mar y su espacio aereo . 
1/3 de su territorio ( casi 200 mil Km2 ) estan ocupados . 10 MILLONES de ucranianos se han ido de Ucrania . El 25 % de su poblacion 
y esa cifra sera el doble porque ESE ES EL PLAN . El error de Israel fue ganar la Guerra de los 6 dias en ...6 dias 
Si la Guerra de los 6 dias hubiera durado 6 meses HOY no habria 3 millones de palestinos en Israel . 
Una bomba demografica imposible de parar . RUSIA MIENTE . Y miente porque el Arte de la Guerra se basa en el engano 
Antes de la invasion Lavrov estuvo negando que Rusia estuviera preparando una invasion . NIET und NIET . Rusia no atacara a Ucrania 



El objetivo estrategico de Putin es la Restauracion del Impeio . La desintegracion de la URSS ( Imperio ruso 2.0 ) fue fruto de un complot entre tres presidentes : Shushkevich , el presidente del Soviet Supremo bielorruso , Boris Yeltzin el presidente del Soviet Supremo de Rusia y Leonid Kravchuk , presidente del Soviet Supremo de Ucrania . 
Los tres firmaron el Tratado de Belavezha que declaraba oficialmente la disolucion de la URSS y la Constitucion de la C.E.I 
a pesar de que el 78 % de los sovieticos votaron en Referendum mantener la URSS 

Referéndum de la Unión Soviética de 1991 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Para Putin lo que hicieron los lideres de Rusia , Bielorrusia y Ucrania fue una traicion al pueblo sovietico , al pueblo del antiguo Imperio ruso 
y desde que accedio al poder su objetivo ha sido revertir ese hecho . 
La anexion de Ucrania no sera de iure , sino de facto con la introduccion del rublo ruso y el control de las fronteras / flujo de comercio 
Luego Ucrania + Bielorrusia + Rusia firmaran el Tratado de la UNION que sera el embrion de la URSS 2.0 " al estilo zarista
Tras la primera fase las republicas ex sovieticas de Asia se integraran en la UNION . Conservaran una amplia autonomia , pero la defensa , la moneda y las relaciones internaciones estaran en manos de Moscu . 
La ultima fase sera la incorporacion de las Republicas balticas . Entonces Putin hara una oferta a Occidente . 
La salida / expulsion de los Estados Balticos de la UE / OTAN y su incorporacion a la Union o Rusia los invadira y se los anexionara a la fuerza 
provocando una III Guerra Mundial y el colapso del sistema monetario actual .
Occidente entonces tendra que decidir si los Estados balticos valen lo suficiente para el riesgo que supone defenderlos 
y aqui el clapham se desperto .


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

Se escuchan explosiones en Lviv. Los residentes locales reportan humo en ciertas áreas.
#Lviv #Ucrania
@rybar

Primera foto




No se en qué quedará esto o si pondrán más info.

Edit.




Videos: t.me/milinfolive/79657?single


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

Coches destruidos de la policía ucraniana en Mariupol.


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

Depósito de combustible en llamas en Lviv.
#Lviv #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## lasoziedad (26 Mar 2022)

kabyla dijo:


>


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

*Turquía no ve problemas en que los rusos visiten el país, incluidos los empresarios, dijo el jefe del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Turquía.*


----------



## raptors (26 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> No deja de ser curioso que el presidente de un narcoestado diga la verdad, efectivamente, en España no se puede pagar la luz gracias a que las empresas controlan el Gobierno ... socialista y comunista. Quién lo iba a decir, con la gentuza de la izquierda en el poder pagamos la luz mucho más cara que en ninguna época, incluida la de Franco.



_" No deja de ser curioso que el presidente (*alias el kks*) de un narcoestado diga la verdad.."_ ja ja ja


----------



## Michael_Knight (26 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Se escuchan explosiones en Lviv. Los residentes locales reportan humo en ciertas áreas.
> #Lviv #Ucrania
> @rybar
> 
> ...



Los rusos tienen mal perder y supongo que antes de la retirada querrán dejarles algún regalito a los cuidados de kiev


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (26 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Los rusos tienen mal perder y supongo que antes de la retirada querrán dejarles algún regalito a los cuidados de kiev



ojalá, deben pagar por sus atrocidades


----------



## frangelico (26 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Se escuchan explosiones en Lviv. Los residentes locales reportan humo en ciertas áreas.
> #Lviv #Ucrania
> @rybar
> 
> ...



Pues para bombardear Leópolis, que está casi en Polonia (en los sueños del presidente polaco está en Polonia), o han entrado por el Norte en aviones o usan misiles de mayor alcance , navales no sé si los hay. De todos modos tan al oeste los rusos no van a ir. Buscarán algún objetivo político o militar que se pueda haber trasladado ahí?


----------



## rober713 (26 Mar 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> No me jodas, eso es justo lo que hacían los yihadistas en Siria, decapitar a un soldado y luego llamar a su madre para reírse de ella.
> 
> A mi que no me vengan con cuentos a estas alturas, los proxies de la OTAN, sea donde sea, son unas ratas.
> 
> Que no quede ni uno vivo.



el ukro tiene los dias contados, en canales de telegram han publicado su nombre, numero de telefono, etc. se rumorea que desde Rusia le han puesto precio, supongo que vivo que sera mas divertido


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Los rusos tienen mal perder y supongo que antes de la retirada querrán dejarles algún regalito a los cuidados de kiev



No, ya está claro. Otro depósito de combustible destruido.


----------



## Harman (26 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> En mi entorno la cosa no es tan complicada, porque hay educación política y experiencia.
> El personal saca las cuentas rápidamente. Y en otras proximidades sociales o familiares
> mas olvidadizas (es la clave), les planteas que están defendiendo un golpe de Estado, así,
> de modo simple, y se les cruzan los cables ipso facto.
> Siempre hay que buscar el punto correcto para abrir mentes ofuscadas por la propaganga.




Todo mi entorno familiar ha cuestionado la versión oficial. 3 han pedido más información. Y solo a uno sigo pasando los análisis más interesantes. Hasta hace 2 días eran 2. Él que falta de estos 2, ya no está entre nosotros.
El entorno no familiar, algunos dudan pero no quieren más información.
En cambio con Covid aunque alguno dudaba, todos pasaron por el aro de las inyecciones. Excepto una persona del entorno no familiar.


----------



## .Kaikus (26 Mar 2022)

La Sexta dice que Rusia esta perdiendo la guerra y quiere rendirse, para abandonar este 2º Afganistan...


----------



## Bartleby (26 Mar 2022)

Un buen hilo con una explicación sensata y verosímil, lejos del circo mediático al que estamos expuestos. Ahí lo dejo


----------



## Aurkitu (26 Mar 2022)

Esto es como la frase esa de _dime como tratas a los animales y te diré que tipo de persona eres_. No hay color entre las imágenes y videos del trato a los prisioneros de guerra efectuadas por el ejército ruso y las realizadas por el lado ucraniano -siempre golpeados, con cinta adhesiva en los ojos y la cabeza, desnudos...-...sobre todo por parte que llevan la banda azul más que la amarilla. Propaganda o no, ahí están las fuentes audiovisuales.

Buen trabajo el vuestro, por dejar patente contra que tipo de neolumpen amaestrado están luchando las fuerzas rusas y del Donbass.


----------



## Honkler (26 Mar 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> el ukro tiene los dias contados, en canales de telegram han publicado su nombre, numero de telefono, etc. se rumorea que desde Rusia le han puesto precio, supongo que vivo que sera mas divertido



Espero que las pase canutas


----------



## lapetus (26 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> La anexion de Ucrania



Olvídate. Ya esa época pasó. Eso es lo que Rusia prefería, una Ucrania independiente e íntegra, pero amistosa. Por eso no se liberó el Donbass en 2015, porque mientras haya población "rusa" dentro de Ucrania, Rusia puede ejercer influencia.
En el momento en que hay particiones, y que Rusia no puede ni quiere entrar en la parte "Polaca" de Ucrania, ya está claro que habrá una Ucrania postguerra más reducida en tamaño, pero independiente y totalmente asociada a occidente.


clapham5 dijo:


> La ultima fase sera la incorporacion de las Republicas balticas .



Imposible. La población de allí está totalmente lobotomizada y programada en contra de Rusia con el cuento del nacionalismo. Y son parte de la OTAN, en caso de invasión entra en juego el mecanismo de defensa colectiva.
La Rusia moderna no entrará en guerra con la OTAN a cuenta de los Bálticos a menos que vuelva a formar el ejército de 2 millones de hombres de los buenos tiempos, y esté dispuesta a llegar hasta Francia haciendo uso de armas nucleares. Y para mantener eso hace falta pasta. Pasta que ya la URSS en su dia no pudo conseguir con su extensión y sus recursos.


----------



## Decimus (26 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Lo de "fracaso militar" le aseguro que es un término al que últimamente se le aplica la lógica "Zapateriana" (aquello de "es algo debatible y debatido"), con pasmo intelectual capaz de fulminar el cerebro más preparado. Y para muestra un botón. Fíjese que hay yanquis, y cretinomedios hispanos, que aseguran que la guerra de Vietnam y la de Afganistán las ganó ambas USA... Después de eso, qué podemos concretar?



La habilidad de escribir y no decir nada.


----------



## Harman (26 Mar 2022)

Quemando la sangre de la guerra

Un depósito de productos petrolíferos en Lviv ha sido atacado. Según los residentes locales, la instalación fue alcanzada por un ataque con misiles.

Anteriormente, las instalaciones de almacenamiento de combustible cerca de Kiev y las reservas de la agrupación del régimen de Kiev en Donbas en Kramatorsk fueron atacadas.

t.me/anna_news/26144

_Imagenes en el enlace_


----------



## .Kaikus (26 Mar 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Ni una sola familia reclama nada de los 300 muertos del Teatro. El teatro sigue allí pero ni rastro de los 300 muertos.
> 
> De quién se quieren reír



Lo importante es la noticia genocida, cuando desescombren el sotano del teatro, solo encontraran armas abolladas, la guerra publicitaria la gana la Nato, pero Zelensky se queda sin pais que gobernar, todos contentos.


----------



## piru (26 Mar 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> ¿Alguien me explica el revival del escudo de "república del Pueblo" con estrella y espigas? ¿Son commies o solo larpean?




La cultura de la cancelación no rige en Rusia. Se pasan por el forro de los cojones la agenda 2030. Es su historia y no la rechazan

Aquí lo resumen bastante bien:


----------



## clapham5 (26 Mar 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Jarkov va a ser muy difícil tomarla con el tamaño que tiene. El combate urbano es muy sacrificado. Lo estamos viendo en Mariupol.
> Lo importante en Jarkov es que Ucrania acudió a defender con unidades acorazadas, y esa fuerza ya está fuera de juego.
> En cuanto a una posible ocupación, no es tan fácil como en el Donbass. Hay mucho nacionalista Ucro. De allí eran los hooligans que se bajaron a Odesa a cometer la masacre.
> 
> Yo creo que no se toma. Vino bien para atraer fuerzas ucranianas desde Kiev, pero ya está.



JARKOV es mierda de gallina . NO ES un objetivo estrategico . Es un cebo , una distraccion . Las tropas rusas ni quieren ni necesitan tomar la ciudad porque su captura no es un objetivo estrategico . La toma de territorio es un objetivo esttrategico
La toma de centrales nucleares es un objetivo estrategico . La toma de puertos es un objetivo estrategico . Jarkov no es estrategico
La ocupacion de Novosrrusia se hara en TRES PARTES .
ZONA NORTE = al norte de la M02 ( carretera Sumy - Kiev )
ZONA CENTRAL = entre la Mo2 y la carretera europea E105 ( Jarkov - Dnipro )
ZONA SUR = al sur de la E105

La zona central ( que incluye Zaporize , Dnipro , Jarkov , Poltava , Kremenchuk , etc ) tendra 100 000 Km2 y quedara aislada . Si los rusos controlan el Dnieper tendran que rendirse SI O SI ....


----------



## rober713 (26 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Espero que las pase canutas



he estado revisando el telegram, el futuro finado se llama Pilipchuck Ivan Ivanovich, region Zhytomyr.....


----------



## Harman (26 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pues para bombardear Leópolis, que está casi en Polonia (en los sueños del presidente polaco está en Polonia), o han entrado por el Norte en aviones o usan misiles de mayor alcance , navales no sé si los hay. De todos modos tan al oeste los rusos no van a ir. Buscarán algún objetivo político o militar que se pueda haber trasladado ahí?



Los Kalibr lanzados desde buques del mar Negro si llegan hasta ahí.


----------



## SkullandPhones (26 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Votación en Naciones Unidas contra el nazismo: solo votan en contra Ucrania y EEUU



Si no lo han puesto 500 veces no lo han puesto ninguna. Vas con tu retraso habitual.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Aurkitu (26 Mar 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Jarkov va a ser muy difícil tomarla con el tamaño que tiene. El combate urbano es muy sacrificado. Lo estamos viendo en Mariupol.
> Lo importante en Jarkov es que Ucrania acudió a defender con unidades acorazadas, y esa fuerza ya está fuera de juego.
> En cuanto a una posible ocupación, no es tan fácil como en el Donbass. Hay mucho nacionalista Ucro. De allí eran los hooligans que se bajaron a Odesa a cometer la masacre.
> 
> Yo creo que no se toma. Vino bien para atraer fuerzas ucranianas desde Kiev, pero ya está.



Siempre queda una vez tomada militarmente, meses de identificación, persecución y hostigamiento en modo policial, cárcel o maletas. Igual que hicieron en el este con la población que acabó migrando hacia Rusia, ese tipo de elementos nacionalistas pueden migrar hacia el oeste y se ganaría mucha tranquilidad.


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Jarkov va a ser muy difícil tomarla con el tamaño que tiene. El combate urbano es muy sacrificado. Lo estamos viendo en Mariupol.
> Lo importante en Jarkov es que Ucrania acudió a defender con unidades acorazadas, y esa fuerza ya está fuera de juego.
> En cuanto a una posible ocupación, no es tan fácil como en el Donbass. Hay mucho nacionalista Ucro. De allí eran los hooligans que se bajaron a Odesa a cometer la masacre.
> 
> Yo creo que no se toma. Vino bien para atraer fuerzas ucranianas desde Kiev, pero ya está.



En Kharkov creo que la población está más dividida que en el Donbass, allí no hay mayoría clara rusofila, podría haber sido tomada al principio sí las fuerzas que se fueron al norte a hacer nada, Kiev, Chernigov y Sumy se hubiesen empleado en Kharkov.

Ya no.


----------



## Michael_Knight (26 Mar 2022)

Parece que los Chechenos están encontrado el amor en tiempos de guerra


----------



## Teuro (26 Mar 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Virgensanta, en mi vida he visto un hilo del foro con tantos trolls y CMs como hay en este. Es alucinante.
> 
> Saludos.



La pregunta es: En los 2 años que llevamos de "Kobí", ¿Había tantos trolls y CM's como en este hilo?.


----------



## INE (26 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> La psique rusa no puede aceptar tener a un perdedor en el Kremlin, Putin ya no era tan popular, pero se mantenia por su aureola de ajedrecista que habia sacado a Rusia del marasmo de los 90.
> 
> La derrota catastrofica en Ucrania es el fin de Putin, una muerte natural en las proximas semanas seria muy conveniente para el.
> 
> El proximo presidente de Rusia habra que consensuarlo con Washington..Chubais?



Te voy a poner en el ignore porque no dices más que sandeces. Vete a dar una vuelta, anda.


----------



## Michael_Knight (26 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> En Kharkov creo que la población está más dividida que en el Donbass, allí no hay mayoría clara rusofila, podría haber sido tomada al principio sí las fuerzas que se fueron al norte a hacer nada, Kiev, Chernigov y Sumy se hubiesen empleado en Kharkov.
> 
> Ya no.



Es más que evidente que la estrategia de abrir tantos frentes y cercar Kiev ha sido una cagada monumental, pero eso aquí no se puede decir que enseguida viene la putina de guardia a replicar que ha sido una brillantisima estrategia propia de Aníbal o Alejandro


----------



## frangelico (26 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los Kalibr lanzados desde buques del mar Negro si llegan hasta ahí.



Había también un naval hipersonico que se llama Zyrcon o algo así pero no sé si está operativo. Ese tenia como 1000Km de alcance.


----------



## ferrys (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## ferrys (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## ccartech (26 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Es más que evidente que la estrategia de abrir tantos frentes y cercar Kiev ha sido una cagada monumental, pero eso aquí no se puede decir que enseguida viene la putina de guardia a replicar que ha sido una brillantisima estrategia propia de Aníbal o Alejandro



Es por eso que nosotros estamos acá y el Jefe de las FFAA Rusas dirige la guerra.
Tal vez si Putin nos conociera nos ofrecería trabajo a nosotros.
Ni hablar de la OTAN 

Cuanto conocimiento desperdiciado que hay en este foro.


----------



## bigmaller (26 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Es más que evidente que la estrategia de abrir tantos frentes y cercar Kiev ha sido una cagada monumental, pero eso aquí no se puede decir que enseguida viene la putina de guardia a replicar que ha sido una brillantisima estrategia propia de Aníbal o Alejandro



No sabemos cual es el objetivo.

Haces lo mismo que la putina de guardia, pero al reves.


----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)

La doble vara de medir. La OTAN destrozó la integridad territorial de Yugoslavia convirtiéndola en 7 mini Estados manipulables, mientras la reclama para Ucrania porque la requiere unida para amenazar a Rusia.


----------



## Harman (26 Mar 2022)

Ayer llegó a la ciudad de Izyum el primer convoy con ayuda humanitaria procedente de Rusia. Para que lo entiendan, la ciudad aún no está completamente limpia, las AFU la están bombardeando, pero la situación humanitaria es tal que no podíamos esperar.

Bajo la seguridad de la policía militar, cinco camiones KamAZ del Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia lograron pasar. La ayuda se está distribuyendo en furgones, en los que se ha recargado la ayuda humanitaria. Además, la distribución se lleva a cabo en diferentes zonas, para minimizar el riesgo de ser alcanzado por el fuego de artillería.

t.me/boris_rozhin/36757


----------



## Michael_Knight (26 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Es por eso que nosotros estamos acá y el Jefe de las FFAA Rusas dirige la guerra.
> Tal vez si Putin nos conociera nos ofrecería trabajo a nosotros.
> Ni hablar de la OTAN
> 
> Cuanto conocimiento desperdiciado que hay en este foro.



El jefe del ejército ruso no me extrañaría que cualquier día sufra un accidente o una indigestión fatal.


----------



## frangelico (26 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La doble vara de medir. La OTAN destrozó la integridad territorial de Yugoslavia convirtiéndola en 7 mini Estados manipulables, mientras la reclama para Ucrania porque la requiere unida para amenazar a Rusia.



Bueno, ya van por siete si contamos el engendro kosovar y ojo que no haya particiones o reajustes en Bosnia.


----------



## Harman (26 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Había también un naval hipersonico que se llama Zyrcon o algo así pero no sé si está operativo. Ese tenia como 1000Km de alcance.



Mr. Zyrcon es el hipersonico. De momento lo lanzan desde un caza y es para presas de más publicidad.


----------



## ccartech (26 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> El jefe del ejército ruso no me extrañaría que cualquier día sufra un accidente o una indigestión fatal.



Lo que digo es que con el diario del lunes es facil calificar las acciones de otros.


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> El jefe del ejército ruso no me extrañaría que cualquier día sufra un accidente o una indigestión fatal.



Shoigu dicen que ha reaparecido después del infarto que le ha provocado la debacle de Z.

Pero del otro pájaro con galones , Gerasimov, no se sabe nada... Vorkuta? Lubianka? ya está muerto,?...

Parece que Putin el agente secreto aún sigue dando palos al agua buscando entre la cúpula rusa quién está a sueldo de Langley y quien no...si es que hay alguno que no lo este...al Ex-KGB lo han troleado pero bien los de la CIA.


----------



## Simo Hayha (26 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Había también un naval hipersonico que se llama Zyrcon o algo así pero no sé si está operativo. Ese tenia como 1000Km de alcance.



Tambien había uno hipercavitacional que viajaba a través del HAARP para hacer entrar en erupción el estratovolcano de yellowstone. Lo conocías?


----------



## Archimanguina (26 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> A few more terrible shots from Mariupol destroyed by the occupiers



joder las barriadas de mariupol paracen san blas en madric. que horror.


----------



## Harman (26 Mar 2022)

El subcomandante del 503º Batallón Independiente de Infantería de Marina de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue detenido a la salida de Mariupol e intentó hacerse pasar por un refugiado.

El detenido dijo que el batallón se había dividido en grupos y estaba tratando de salir del cerco.

t.me/sashakots/30466

_Video con el HdP en el enlace_


----------



## arriondas (26 Mar 2022)

Estudió en la London School of Economics y vivió en los EEUU, en Stanford (su marido curraba allí) Blanco y en botella.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> No sabemos cual es el objetivo.
> 
> Haces lo mismo que la putina de guardia, pero al reves.



Desnazificar y desmilitarizar…y eso pasa por destruir sistemáticamente los dos objetivos. Y en eso están, poco a poco como en Siria.


----------



## Alvin Red (26 Mar 2022)

....


pgas dijo:


> no, escucha tú, para 50.000 mcm son +- 305 viajes de Q-max, en teoría, porque no hay tantos barcos de esa clase
> 
> _El gas natural (NG) se mide típicamente en términos de su volumen en condiciones de superficie y en unidades de energía térmica. Se mide por peso solo cuando está en estado líquido (LNG).
> 
> ...



Déjalo, ha ese no le sacaras de su error, ni tan siquiera debe saber lo que es el punto triple de un compuesto.


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> No sabemos cual es el objetivo.
> 
> Haces lo mismo que la putina de guardia, pero al reves.



Si lo sabemos, destruir la capacidad militar del ejército convencional ruso y llevar a Rusia al colapso.

Y el plan va más que on schedule, nadie en Langley esperaba tamaño éxito en tan corto espacio de tiempo, así es que el objetivo si se está consiguiendo.

Putin no tiene ningún plan, el solo va cayendo en todas las trampas que le pone la CIA que tiene el Kremlin más mapeado que el Parking de la Casa Blanca.


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Tambien había uno hipercavitacional que viajaba a través del HAARP para hacer entrar en erupción el estratovolcano de yellowstone. Lo conocías?



Yellowstone, claro, el plan maestro del genio del Kremlin confabulado con el Oso Yogui.


----------



## Simo Hayha (26 Mar 2022)

Biden llama carnicero a orcoputin durante una visita a un campo de refugiados en Polonia


----------



## Burbujo II (26 Mar 2022)

*El precio de convertir el petróleo en gasolina se ha encarecido un 60% en el último año*


----------



## Aurkitu (26 Mar 2022)

Bueno, y su marido con las _vacunas_...






UE, Pfizer, Orgeneais. ¿Fue el marido de Ursula von der Leyen el actor principal en el negocio de la vacuna de Pfizer de 36 mil millones de $?


Portal elespiadigital.com




www.elespiadigital.com





Y encima quería discutir su obligatoriedad en críos y a nivel europeo la hija de puta.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero quien va a usar Novichok? Los rusos o los ucranianos para crear tensión? Al ser soviético lo tendrán los dos bandos.



Mira buena pregunta, ya que los USA disponen de Novichok, es más en 2017 se creó para estudio en laboratorio de chequia.

En USA se creó en Edgewood Chemistry and Biológical Center en 2018.

Tendremos false flag?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

Poco a poco, desmilitarizando…un poco a lo bruto…


----------



## Discordante (26 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Ya, a los USA les pasó lo mismo cuando a los pocos días de que Japón bombardeara Pearl harbor, el coronel _Doolittle_ bombardeó Tokio *"(con la intencion de romper las lineas y conectar por tierra en 1 o 2 dias) podria ser creible pero la estrategia estaba clara.
> 
> De nada ayuda el intentar reescribir la historia y mentir/omitir para ello."*
> 
> De verdad que a veces es duro tener que seguir este hilo con tanto ignorante del arte de la guerra.



¿Envio EEUU 2000 unidades de infanteria aerotransportada a Japon en 1941 con la idea de ir atacando poco a poco isla por isla tambien?

Cuando hablas de ignorantes ¿Hablas por ti no?

La estrategia estaba clara. Para ir poco a poco no metes una columna con una profundidad de casi 100 km para conectar con tropas aerotransportadas el 1º dia de conflicto.


----------



## Archimanguina (26 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Rendición masiva en un puesto de mando cerca de Kiev - 61 oficiales y soldados ucranianos



tienen razón los que dicen que un par de semanas los ucranianos van a desfilar por mojcú.


----------



## Harman (26 Mar 2022)

⚡ Los francotiradores de la DNR atraen a los francotiradores de Azov ⚡

Los combates en ciertos barrios de Mariupol se asemejan a una verdadera operación especial. La llevan a cabo las mejores unidades de la Milicia Popular del DNR.

El 1er Batallón de Fuerzas Especiales del DNR, más conocido como Batallón Khana, utiliza las siguientes tácticas. Atraen a los francotiradores de Azov que se han instalado en zonas residenciales, y después de que cualquier francotirador neonazi revele su posición,

es destruido por el fuego del francotirador del DNR.


----------



## Harman (26 Mar 2022)

Cómo Azov cambió sus tácticas en las batallas urbanas en Mariupol⚡

Los militantes del batallón nazi Azov han cambiado su táctica de lucha. Disfrazados de civiles, se infiltran por parejas, un francotirador y un ametrallador, en el territorio de la ciudad liberado por las fuerzas rusas y de la DNR,

para abrir fuego desde allí. Por lo tanto, los combatientes de la DNR y las Fuerzas Armadas rusas tienen que volver a rastrear los barrios previamente despejados en Mariupol.

Por la noche, espere una emisión exclusiva desde Mariupol con todos los detalles del despeje de la ciudad.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> ¿Envio EEUU 2000 unidades de infanteria aerotransportada a Japon en 1941 con la idea de ir atacando poco a poco isla por isla tambien?
> 
> Cuando hablas de ignorantes ¿Hablas por ti no?
> 
> La estrategia estaba clara. Para ir poco a poco no metes una columna con una profundidad de casi 100 km para conectar con tropas aerotransportadas el 1º dia de conflicto.



Inutilizas un punto de suministro clave de material bélico y de tropas de refresco. Pasará a los manuales militares.

La toma del aeropuerto es algo nunca visto.


----------



## Simo Hayha (26 Mar 2022)

Las protestas en Slavutich consiguen que los orcorrusos liberen al alcalde y abandonen la ciudad. Toda esta gente necesita armas para matar muchos rusos, entonces sí.


----------



## Zappa (26 Mar 2022)

Lo mejor es la cara de los que están ahí con él.
Parece que estén contemplando que si a este le puede "dar un infarto", igual a ellos también...


----------



## fulcrum29smt (26 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los Kalibr lanzados desde buques del mar Negro si llegan hasta ahí.



2.500 Km de alcance.


----------



## clapham5 (26 Mar 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Ahora ya con la perspectiva del tiempo transcurrido desde el inicio, parece ser que Rusia tenía "presupuestada" una operación con 150k tropas iniciales y 3 meses máximo de duración.
> El objetivo nunca fue conquistar Ucrania entera, sino limpiar y desahogar el Donbass. Y destruir equipamiento militar importante. Las operaciones fuera del Donbass creo que se han hecho sólo para ganar territorios con los que luego negociar. Si quieres X, pide X+2. Podrían quedarse Kherson e incluso Jarkov, pero mucho me temo que traicionaran a los prorusos locales que queden y las entregarán a los ucros en el pacto al que lleguen. Porque Rusia no es una ONG, persigue sus intereses.
> 
> *El clapham lo pone en duda . Rusia no devolvera ni un solo CM2 de territorio ucraniano . Lo conquistado hasta ahora sera ruso
> ...



*Improbable . Habra un cese al fuego cuando Rusia haya conquistado Novorrusia y en dependencia de como hayan ido las sanciones . Si la economia rusa consigue aguantar el palo , Los que van venciendo no ofrecen parar la guerra .*

Ni un misero ZANK


----------



## Discordante (26 Mar 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Ahora ya con la perspectiva del tiempo transcurrido desde el inicio, parece ser que Rusia tenía "presupuestada" una operación con 150k tropas iniciales y 3 meses máximo de duración.
> El objetivo nunca fue conquistar Ucrania entera, sino limpiar y desahogar el Donbass. Y destruir equipamiento militar importante. Las operaciones fuera del Donbass creo que se han hecho sólo para ganar territorios con los que luego negociar. Si quieres X, pide X+2. Podrían quedarse Kherson e incluso Jarkov, pero mucho me temo que traicionaran a los prorusos locales que queden y las entregarán a los ucros en el pacto al que lleguen. Porque Rusia no es una ONG, persigue sus intereses.
> 
> Lo de Kiev fue un farol, a ver si colaba y el gobierno Zelenski huía. Por eso lo de echar VDVs en helicóptero a la tremenda. Era una operación psicológica, pero los Ucranianos no picaron porque tienen buena inteligencia americana, y porque Zelenski es un títere que hace lo que le dicta la CIA. No es la primera vez en la historia que esto se hace, los israelíes llevaron los tanques a escasos kms de Damasco, por supuesto sin intención ni posibilidad de tomar Damasco, pero los políticos no son gente militar, y es muy posible que entren en pánico y huyan ante semejantes noticias.
> ...



No lanzas a tus mejores unidades, y arriesgas una division de helicopteros entera, a 80km de la linea de frente y metes tus columnas por carretera hasta casi 100km para conectar con ellas en el 1º dia de conflicto si tu plan estrategico era un conflicto de avance lento palmo a palmo y control de las lineas.

¿Lo de Kiev fue un farol? y sin embargo si hubiera funcionado ahora estariamos alabando la audacia del plan de ataque Ruso. Tu no haces una operacion con ese coste y esa cantidad de fuerzas comprometidas si no es tu estrategia. De hecho el decir, vamos a hacer esto a ver si hay suerte y cae en 1 semana el gobierno, es ya una estrategia en si mismo.

Era la estrategia. Es que eso es estrategia. Hacer un plan para conseguir un objetivo. Si tu objetivo es otro haces otro plan.

Si es que hasta hoy en dia se ve en cualquier mapa como Rusia trato de penetrar lo maximo posible por todos los frentes excepto el donbass. Tiene lineas de profunidad de decenas de kilometros en las principales carreteras sin tener control absoluto de los nucleos urbanos y el terreno entre ellos.

Venir ahora con 1 mes de conflicto diciendo que ese no era el plan inicial es un insulto a la inteligencia hasta de un molusco.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> No lanzas a tus mejores unidades, y arriesgas una division de helicopteros entera, a 80km de la linea de frente y metes tus columnas por carretera hasta casi 100km para conectar con ellas en el 1º dia de conflicto si tu plan estrategico era un conflicto de avance lento palmo a palmo y control de las lineas.
> 
> ¿Lo de Kiev fue un farol? y sin embargo si hubiera funcionado ahora estariamos alabando la audacia del plan de ataque Ruso. Tu no haces una operacion con ese coste y esa cantidad de fuerzas comprometidas si no es tu estrategia. De hecho el decir, vamos a hacer esto a ver si hay suerte y cae en 1 semana el gobierno, es ya una estrategia en si mismo.
> 
> ...



Je,je,je…duele la herida del bloqueo del aeropuerto.

Eso no lo habían calculado en Bruselas…


----------



## Discordante (26 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Inutilizas un punto de suministro clave de material bélico y de tropas de refresco. Pasará a los manuales militares.
> 
> La toma del aeropuerto es algo nunca visto.



Cierto. Nunca se ha visto un fracaso de ese calibre salvo la Market Garden y hasta ese fue un exito parcial (consiguieron 2 de los 3 objetivos).

Pierdes 1/4 de tus helicopteros de transporte. Las tropas del aeropuerto, tus unidades de elite, son masacradas y capturadas en menos de 48horas, tus unidades de tierra que tenian que conectar con ellos no llegan y se quedan empatanados 3 dias de mas a 20km y tienes que volver a retomar el mismo objetivo despues.

Vamos que hubieran logrado lo mismo, 72 horas despues, sin sacrificar 12 helicopteros y entre 200 y 400 soldados de elite.

¿Os pagan por decir estas estupideces?


----------



## Gotthard (26 Mar 2022)

Lo habla, pero en Alemania la llaman "die belgische" porque nacio y ha pasado la mayor parte de su vida en Belgica.


----------



## Simo Hayha (26 Mar 2022)

Un primer envío de 5100 armas antitanque alemanas ya está en territorio ucrnaio listas para matar muchos rusos. Si os parecen pocas, tranquilidad, más estan de camino.


----------



## martaggg (26 Mar 2022)

No sé si ya se ha puesto, pero en Leópolis llevan 1 hora en los refugios y ha habido mínimo 3 explosiones en la ciudad.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Cierto. Nunca se ha visto un fracaso de ese calibre salvo la Market Garden y hasta ese fue un exito parcial (consiguieron 2 de los 3 objetivos).
> 
> Pierdes 1/4 de tus helicopteros de transporte. Las tropas del aeropuerto, tus unidades de elite, son masacradas y capturadas en menos de 48horas, tus unidades de tierra que tenian que conectar con ellos no llegan y se quedan empatanados 3 dias de mas a 20km y tienes que volver a retomar el mismo objetivo despues.
> 
> ...



La captura del aeropuerto fue clave para impedir el traslado de los mercenarios de la OTAN, así como los suministros. Eso es un Market Garden pero bien realizado.
Lo de la propaganda ucraniana y de la OTAN que habían conseguido recuperarlo duro muy poco.

Y por supuesto tienen fijado a un montón de tropas que podrían haber acudido como refuerzos al frente este.

Los que hemos realizado la mili, y algunas maniobras, sabemos que es algo muy difícil de hacer….


----------



## Archimanguina (26 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> El personal militar del puesto de mando, de los cuales más de la mitad son oficiales superiores de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, depusieron las armas masivamente debido a la grave escasez de material, municiones y alimentos. Fueron evacuados de la zona de combate, se les brindó atención médica y provisiones



Los profesionales parece que lo dejan, pronto en el frente solo nazis y desgraciados obligados por los otros.


----------



## Simo Hayha (26 Mar 2022)

Una HÉROE operadora de armas antitanque ha matado muchos rusos


----------



## Harman (26 Mar 2022)

Un raro vídeo de un misil de crucero Kalibr virando antes de impactar contra un depósito de petróleo de Lviv.

t.me/boris_rozhin/36766

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## juanmanuel (26 Mar 2022)

Creo que hay que evaluar la posibilidad de que Rusia y Polonia tengan un acuerdo tácito. No estoy diciendo que se reunieron y lo dispusieron, estoy diciendo que bien jugados sus dos papeles son complementarios.

Polonia grita y hace declaracciones extremas contra Rusia, encuanto no mueve un dedo fuera de lugar.
Rusia sigue a lo suyo.

En 2 meses entre 7 y 10 millones de ucranianos habran dejado su pais. La mayoria absoluta se va a radicar en Polonia. De golpe, en 3 meses Polonia mejora substancialmente su perfil demografico, con la entrada masiva de jovenes y niños.
Los acoje, los reubica, no son etnica, linguistica, cultural o religiosamente preocupantes, al contrario.
Nadie en la Union Europea va a querer sobrecargar a Polonia con inmigrantes de otra procedencia.
Nadie va a querer seguir atacando las posiciones politicas conservadoras.
Va a recibir mas ayuda de la union.
Con la inmigracion masiva se puede llegar a convertir en equivalente poblacional de España.
Va a recibir mas apoyo que España porque tiene un rol central en la confrontacion con Rusia y Occidente va a querer mostrar una imagen superior en contraste con lo que quede de Ucrania.

En cuanto a Rusia, la recepcion definitiva de un cuarto de poblacion de Ucrania en Polonia ayuda a sobrellevar la reconstuccion a un costo muy inferior.

No estoy muuy seguro si es correcto pero creo que hay una expresion "win-win", que lo definiria.


----------



## Simo Hayha (26 Mar 2022)

También los ucranios están matando muchos rusos en los aviones, no solo en tanques


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

Jajajajaja qué caretos, si la procesión va por dentro, es que el Paso ha descarrilado pero bien.


Madre qué ridículo.


----------



## Harman (26 Mar 2022)

Las fuerzas especiales de la DNR trabajan en el perímetro de Azovstal ⚡

Hoy, el proyecto @wargonzo logró acercarse a la planta de Azovstal, donde se atrincheran los militantes del batallón Azov.

Los neonazis aún mantienen en su poder algunos edificios de varias plantas adyacentes, pero en general, el perímetro de la planta ya ha sido tomado bajo control por la Milicia Popular de la DNR y las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

A nuestras Fuerzas Especiales sólo les quedan unos pocos edificios por despejar, que los nazis han convertido en sus puestos de avanzada.

En breve, un informe exclusivo desde Mariupol con todos los detalles de la operación de liberación de la ciudad.

t.me/boris_rozhin/36765

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Simo Hayha (26 Mar 2022)

Batallón bielorruso se une al ejército ucranio para matar muchos rusos


----------



## la mano negra (26 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Es más que evidente que la estrategia de abrir tantos frentes y cercar Kiev ha sido una cagada monumental, pero eso aquí no se puede decir que enseguida viene la putina de guardia a replicar que ha sido una brillantisima estrategia propia de Aníbal o Alejandro



La idea era muy buena pero si se hubiesen empleado los recursos necesarios. Putin solamente ha empleado una parte mínima del poderío militar ruso. Él sabrá por qué razón . Los frentes parece que se están estabilizando pero el castigo que le ha infligido el ejército ruso al ejército ucraniano ha sido brutal . Las pérdidas ucranianas son enormes . Ucrania ya no tiene Armada . Ya no tiene misiles . Ya no tiene Fuerza Aérea . Ya no tiene helicópteros . Ya no tiene apenas artillería ni cohetes de artillería . Ya no tiene redes de abastecimiento . Ya casi no tiene salida al mar . Ya no tiene la posibilidad de entrar al río Dniéper porque los rusos han ocupado Kherson que es la puerta del Dnieper . Y suma y sigue objetivos ESTRATÉGICOS. 
Lo único que pueden mostrar los ucros son videos de emboscadas a grupos pequeños de blindados y exploradores. Y que se han atrincherado en las ciudades como gato panza arriba , usando a los civiles como escudos humanos. Eso es PROPAGANDA.
Y se creen sus propias mentiras y se vienen arriba como hinchas de fútbol bajo efecto de los psicotrópicos.


----------



## capitán almeida (26 Mar 2022)

última hora: los ucranianos recuperan Berdiansk tras afianzar Jersón y se dirigen a Mariupol


----------



## chemarin (26 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Bueno, y su marido con las _vacunas_...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y aquí en España centrados en las comisiones del hermano de Ayuso.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (26 Mar 2022)

EGO dijo:


> *ASI ENTRENA LA OTAN A LOS UCRANIANOS.DOCTRINA.*
> 
> La clave que explica el éxito de la resistencia ucraniana frente a un ejército tan superior en número es, además de la determinación de los voluntarios y la calidad del armamento occidental que manejan, su preparación rápida pero efectiva. Aunque muchos de ellos han tenido pocos días para pasar de ser camareros, mecánicos o profesores a convertirse en soldados, han aprendido lo esencial, a veces bajo las bombas, y lo han aplicado contra los rusos con un resultado letal.
> 
> ...



Me lo apunto para cuando llegue el GUANO y el MAD MAX a esta nuestra comunidad...


----------



## ferrys (26 Mar 2022)

Parece que hoy es un día importante en el avance ruso. Muchos avances en varios frentes y gran cantidad de prisioneros. También parece que es otro día de bombardeos. 
Lviv


----------



## chemarin (26 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> *Improbable . Habra un cese al fuego cuando Rusia haya conquistado Novorrusia y en dependencia de como hayan ido las sanciones . Si la economia rusa consigue aguantar el palo , Los que van venciendo no ofrecen parar la guerra .*
> 
> Ni un misero ZANK



No te cambies de nick y tendrás más "míseros zanks".


----------



## capitán almeida (26 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Parece que hoy es un día importante en el avance ruso. Muchos avances en varios frentes y gran cantidad de prisioneros. También parece que es otro día de bombardeos.
> Lviv



Ese nido de ratas debería ser arrasado hasta los cimientos


----------



## arriondas (26 Mar 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Los profesionales parece que lo dejan, pronto en el frente solo nazis y desgraciados obligados por los otros.



Al final es cierto que muchos efectivos del ejército ucraniano sí se están rindiendo. Influye precisamente que se están quedando sin munición y sin comida, y no están demasiado motivados. Los batallones nazis, más fanatizados y mejor equipados, son los que ofrecen más resistencia. Aunque sea más que nada por la cuenta que les trae.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

Otro vídeo de los desnazificadores…poco a poco y sin pausa van quedando menos nazis en Mariupol…


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## flanker27 (26 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Mr. Zyrcon es el hipersonico. De momento lo lanzan desde un caza y es para presas de más publicidad.



El Zircón es un misil antibuque cuyos vectores son, o serán, buques de superficie (fragatas 22350 y Kirov mejorados) y submarinos (Yasen-M y posiblemente los Óscar II mejorados).

El misil cuyo vector es el Mig 31 K es el Kinzhal, el cual parece un derivado para lanzamiento aéreo del misil utilizado en el sistema Iskander.

Saludos


----------



## ferrys (26 Mar 2022)

El comandante de Azov en Mariupol, prisionero, casi es linchado por la multitud. Se le han tenido que llevar corriendo. 
Por aquí decían que los rusos-ucranianos aman a los nazis.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> La idea era muy buena pero si se hubiesen empleado los recursos necesarios. Putin solamente ha empleado una parte mínima del poderío militar ruso. Él sabrá por qué razón . Los frentes parece que se están estabilizando pero el castigo que le ha infligido el ejército ruso al ejército ucraniano ha sido brutal . Las pérdidas ucranianas son enormes . Ucrania ya no tiene Armada . Ya no tiene misiles . Ya no tiene Fuerza Aérea . Ya no tiene helicópteros . Ya no tiene apenas artillería ni cohetes de artillería . Ya no tiene redes de abastecimiento . Ya casi no tiene salida al mar . Ya no tiene la posibilidad de entrar al río Dniéper porque los rusos han ocupado Kherson que es la puerta del Dnieper . Y suma y sigue objetivos ESTRATÉGICOS.
> Lo único que pueden mostrar los ucros son videos de emboscadas a grupos pequeños de blindados y exploradores. Y que se han atrincherado en las ciudades como gato panza arriba , usando a los civiles como escudos humanos. Eso es PROPAGANDA.
> Y se creen sus propias mentiras y se vienen arriba como hinchas de fútbol bajo efecto de los psicotrópicos.






Jajajajaja sí darling sí.

Lo mismo aguantan las bajas unos que otros.


La economía rusa como un tiro también de aquí a 2050, no?

Compensa? Para intentar coger el Donbass?

Anda y sigue follandote al perro y metiéndote la flauta por el culo, atontao.


----------



## capitán almeida (26 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Otro vídeo de los desnazificadores…poco a poco y sin pausa van quedando menos nazis en Mariupol…



Eso tiene pinta de ser la ensidesona de mariupol, el último reducto de las putitas de fígaro


----------



## Simo Hayha (26 Mar 2022)

Ucranios han destruido un blindado nazi, pero no se sabe todavía si han conseguido matar muchos rusos


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> No te cambies de nick y tendrás más "míseros zanks".




No cambies de psiquiátrico que igual no hay wifi!


----------



## capitán almeida (26 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> El comandante de Azov en Mariupol, prisionero, casi es linchado por la multitud. Se le han tenido que llevar corriendo.
> Por aquí decían que los rusos-ucranianos aman a los nazis.



Queremos foto de ese beliki geroi con un tutú


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Mar 2022)

La que le chupaba la polla a Francis Franco me da dolor de muelas:


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Eso tiene pinta de ser la ensidesona de mariupol, el último reducto de las putitas de fígaro





Follavaaaaacas! Me cago en tu puta madre!


----------



## capitán almeida (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> No cambies de psiquiátrico que igual no hay wifi!



Coño rencillas entre juden¿? askenazis contra marranos?


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## la mano negra (26 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Batallón bielorruso se une al ejército ucranio para matar muchos rusos



A cualquier cosa le llama usted batallón. Eso es , como mucho, una compañía. 
Y lo de matar muchos rusos es una ensoñación suya propia de una persona mentalmente desequilibrada. Esas ansias asesinas que se gasta usted no le van a traer nada bueno. Que se anden con mucho cuidado todos esos no sea que acaben muertos ellos.


----------



## chemarin (26 Mar 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Jarkov va a ser muy difícil tomarla con el tamaño que tiene. El combate urbano es muy sacrificado. Lo estamos viendo en Mariupol.
> Lo importante en Jarkov es que Ucrania acudió a defender con unidades acorazadas, y esa fuerza ya está fuera de juego.
> En cuanto a una posible ocupación, no es tan fácil como en el Donbass. Hay mucho nacionalista Ucro. De allí eran los hooligans que se bajaron a Odesa a cometer la masacre.
> 
> Yo creo que no se toma. Vino bien para atraer fuerzas ucranianas desde Kiev, pero ya está.



No hay necesidad de tomar todas las ciudades y pueblos de Ucrania, a partir de un cierto punto se rendirán o negociarán la paz (rendición). Mi hipótesis es que en cuanto caiga el Donbass todo irá muy rápido. Lo mejor del ejército ucraniano está ahí, una vez destruido la resistencia disminuirá muchísimo.


----------



## Tons of Fear (26 Mar 2022)

Tucker Carlson: Ucrania tenia laboratorios de investigación de ARMAS biológicas con Hunter Biden involucrado.
Video dentro del link.








Bolen on Gab: 'Hunter Biden linked to Biolab'


Bolen on Gab: 'Hunter Biden linked to Biolab'




gab.com













EXCLUSIVE: Hunter Biden Bio Firm Partnered With Ukrainian Researchers ‘Isolating Deadly Pathogens’ Using Funds From Obama's Defense Department.


An investment firm directed by Hunter Biden was a lead financial backer of a pandemic tracking and response firm that collaborated on identifying and isolating deadly pathogens in Ukrainian laboratories, receiving funds from the Obama administration's Department of Defense to do so, The National...




thenationalpulse.com


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Mar 2022)

"China tiene me mediar para obligar a Rusia a parar la Guerra" Pedro pachon Ferreras:


----------



## Simo Hayha (26 Mar 2022)

Los javelines americanos están matando muchos rusos (los NLAW británicos también)


----------



## Harman (26 Mar 2022)

*En video: El batallón nacionalista bielorruso se unió a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania*

In Video: Belorussian Nationalist Battalion Joined Armed Forces Of Ukraine


----------



## ccartech (26 Mar 2022)

Por otro lado creo que propio de la propaganda es menospreciar la ayuda en armas, entrenamiento , durante 7 años,
movimiento de tropas de la OTAN a la frontera Rusa en pleno conflicto, envio de tropas Mercenarias + sanciones.
Con todo eso pintan a Ucrania como un pobre e indefenso pais al lado de un gran oso, pero en realidad Rusia no solo enfrenta a Ucrania, enfrenta a todo Occidente.
Todo incide en la guerra.
El desplazamiento de tropa esta condicionado por todo el entorno.
Lo único heroico que veo es al pueblo quedándose a pelear.

Ahora la distribución de armas a la población + el armado de Grupos paramilitares + la entrada libre de mercenarios de cualquier índole, es una aberración que atenta contra los intereses de los civiles de cualquier Nacion.
Eso es una destrucción de un estado como tal ya que pierde el control y la centralidad total de las fuerzas armadas.

Por otro lado nadie tiene claro el objetivo que se trazaron los Rusos.
Con todo esto como es posible caratular como buena o mala las operaciones rusas en el conflicto.
Que han tenido errores, miles posiblemente, algunos muy groseros.
Pero de ahí a decir que fue un fracaso eso esta por verse.

De entrada hubo pequeños cambios, a gracias a la decisión de Putin en el Mundo

Puso sobre la mesa el fin del orden mundial.
La comercialización internacional bajo una sola moneda.
Deja al descubierto la debilidad Europea y la utilización de la misma por la OTAN.
Si esto es una derrota, como quedaría occidente ante un triunfo Ruso.?
Acá evidentemente patearon el tablero y todo el mundo debe volver a reacomodarse.
Lo que si estoy seguro es que para aquel que tenia el dominio en las condiciones anteriores al 26 de Febrero hoy ya no lo tiene asegurado.


----------



## Honkler (26 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> última hora: los ucranianos recuperan Berdiansk tras afianzar Jersón y se dirigen a Mariupol



Y, según la tele, van a sitiar Moscú en 3 días


----------



## Aurkitu (26 Mar 2022)

EGO dijo:


> *ASI ENTRENA LA OTAN A LOS UCRANIANOS.DOCTRINA.*
> 
> La clave que explica el éxito de la resistencia ucraniana frente a un ejército tan superior en número es, además de la determinación de los voluntarios y la calidad del armamento occidental que manejan, su preparación rápida pero efectiva. Aunque muchos de ellos han tenido pocos días para pasar de ser camareros, mecánicos o profesores a convertirse en soldados, han aprendido lo esencial, a veces bajo las bombas, y lo han aplicado contra los rusos con un resultado letal.
> 
> ...



*



9.- RESPETA A LOS CIVILES

Hacer clic para expandir...


*


> La guerra tiene reglas. No te disfraces de civil. "Ve siempre identificado como un militar y no uses los mismos edificios donde se refugian los civiles, tales como hospitales, escuelas o iglesias. Además, identifica esos lugares como seguros para esas personas y no te mezcles con ellas para que no reciban fuego del enemigo", asegura el manual. "Un militar debe privilegiar la asistencia médica y la comida para los civiles sitiados", asegura Gregory.



Lo estamos viendo en Mariúpol...


----------



## Bien boa (26 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Batallón bielorruso se une al ejército ucranio para matar muchos rusos



Pobrecillos, me resultan hasta entrañables. Espero que no se topen con los chechenos, les iban a hacer chopped.


----------



## Honkler (26 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *En video: El batallón nacionalista bielorruso se unió a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania*
> 
> In Video: Belorussian Nationalist Battalion Joined Armed Forces Of Ukraine



Otros a los que el tito Luka les tiene echado el ojo encima


----------



## ferrys (26 Mar 2022)

Puede que sea un video viejo. 
Se dice que es Mariupol hoy.


----------



## ReligiOff (26 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> @ReligiOff utilizas casi las mismas palabras que estos "usuarios"
> 
> - @bicicarpediem
> - @César Borgia
> ...



Pues muy bien, gracias por presentármelos


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (26 Mar 2022)

Tropas ucranias han destruido varios blindadados en Mariupol


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Mar 2022)

"Putin detiene comunigtagssss"


----------



## Harman (26 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Puede que sea un video viejo.
> Se dice que es Mariupol hoy.




Creo recordar que es de 2014 o 2015


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Mar 2022)

Riñones al Jerez...


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (26 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Puede que sea un video viejo.
> Se dice que es Mariupol hoy.



Eso es Donetsk en 2015 y al feote ese ukronazi lo capturó Givi


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Michael_Knight (26 Mar 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> La idea era muy buena pero si se hubiesen empleado los recursos necesarios. Putin solamente ha empleado una parte mínima del poderío militar ruso. Él sabrá por qué razón . Los frentes parece que se están estabilizando pero el castigo que le ha infligido el ejército ruso al ejército ucraniano ha sido brutal . Las pérdidas ucranianas son enormes . Ucrania ya no tiene Armada . Ya no tiene misiles . Ya no tiene Fuerza Aérea . Ya no tiene helicópteros . Ya no tiene apenas artillería ni cohetes de artillería . Ya no tiene redes de abastecimiento . Ya casi no tiene salida al mar . Ya no tiene la posibilidad de entrar al río Dniéper porque los rusos han ocupado Kherson que es la puerta del Dnieper . Y suma y sigue objetivos ESTRATÉGICOS.
> Lo único que pueden mostrar los ucros son videos de emboscadas a grupos pequeños de blindados y exploradores. Y que se han atrincherado en las ciudades como gato panza arriba , usando a los civiles como escudos humanos. Eso es PROPAGANDA.
> Y se creen sus propias mentiras y se vienen arriba como hinchas de fútbol bajo efecto de los psicotrópicos.



Los ucros no tienen nada y sin embargo los que anuncian la retirada son los rusos. 

Por cierto, no usan a los civiles de escudos humanos, los civiles están en sus casas, bombardearlas o no es una decisión de los atacantes.


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (26 Mar 2022)

Y en definitiva, esta es la propuesta de la sociedad orcorrusa al mundo: muerte y destrucción


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (26 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Y en definitiva, esta es la propuesta de la sociedad orcorrusa al mundo: muerte y destrucción



Puedes oponer la tuya, las ruinas de Bagdad, Damasco, Trípoli....desfigurao que tas atontao


----------



## bigmaller (26 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Desnazificar y desmilitarizar…y eso pasa por destruir sistemáticamente los dos objetivos. Y en eso están, poco a poco como en Siria.



La pregunta es "como".


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Mar 2022)

¡¡PAAMM!!


----------



## Octubrista (26 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Por otro lado creo que propio de la propaganda es menospreciar la ayuda en armas, entrenamiento , durante 7 años,
> movimiento de tropas de la OTAN a la frontera Rusa en pleno conflicto, envio de tropas Mercenarias + sanciones.
> Con todo eso pintan a Ucrania como un pobre e indefenso pais al lado de un gran oso, pero en realidad Rusia no solo enfrenta a Ucrania, enfrenta a todo Occidente.
> Todo incide en la guerra.
> ...



Has descrito parte de la Guerra Civil Española, pero ahora con Twitter, satélites espía, etc.


----------



## bigmaller (26 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Si lo sabemos, destruir la capacidad militar del ejército convencional ruso y llevar a Rusia al colapso.
> 
> Y el plan va más que on schedule, nadie en Langley esperaba tamaño éxito en tan corto espacio de tiempo, así es que el objetivo si se está consiguiendo.
> 
> Putin no tiene ningún plan, el solo va cayendo en todas las trampas que le pone la CIA que tiene el Kremlin más mapeado que el Parking de la Casa Blanca.



 

Me has ahorrado tiempo.


----------



## Albion (26 Mar 2022)

juanmanuel dijo:


> A los comunistas de Pekin? Quienes? Los "capitalistas" de Hanoi? Apoyados por los "capitalistas" de la Union Sovietica?
> 
> Al meter la palabra "comunistas" solo para China se nota la intencionalidad.
> 
> Un poco mas de nivel, por favor, que se le ve la pata a la sota.



¿Y?


----------



## Octubrista (26 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¡¡PAAMM!!



Parece que hay respuesta antiaérea, parece que hay varias estelas (¿patriots?, ¿S300 eslovacos..?).

Cuatro misiles rusos y si estaban grabando es que seguramente, al menos debió pasar uno antes de esos cuatro que vemos.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (26 Mar 2022)

Bueno, aquí algunos que se las dan de ejjpertoh y dicen no entender el plan ruso para nada , pero a renglón seguido aseguran que han cambiado de un supuesto plan A a otro B mostrando mas contradicciones que una quinceañera...y luego éstos mismos genios de la hestrategia no ven que en Kiev los rusos hicieron un ataque de fijación de las reservas enemigas sin intención de tomar la capital , porque con las fuerzas que empeñaron no podían tomar Kiev, reconocido por unos cuantos fanboys otánicos aquí.... y un mes mas tarde esas fuerzas ahí siguen haciendo lo mismo que al principio: están fijando las reservas ukras y ademas están atrayendo a los mercenarios extranjeros hacia esa zona yankees incluídos con vídeos de tik tok y todo.......¿donde está el cambio ese de planes que no lo veo ?


----------



## Tierra Azul (26 Mar 2022)

ahora estan calladitos ....


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (26 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



los nazis hijos de puta estos si no pueden quemar vivos a civiles desarmados no son tan valientes. por otro lado es normal que estén acojonados y escondidos en guarderías y huyendo disfrazados de mujer como auténticos maricones, aún les debe vibrar el culo de la follada anal que les pegaron a sus ancestros en el 45


----------



## Aurkitu (26 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Puede que sea un video viejo.
> Se dice que es Mariupol hoy.



Me suena de hace años. La cara de ese hombre de negro la recuerdo de haberla visto, y los palos que le daban los lugareños.

O a lo mejor mi memoria falla...


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Mar 2022)

Los ICBM del Amado Lider:


----------



## Michael_Knight (26 Mar 2022)

No me digas que tú eres el único que todavía se cree que Putin ha invadido Ucrania para ayudar a los pobres ucranianos rehenes de los nazis


----------



## capitán almeida (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Follavaaaaacas! Me cago en tu puta madre!



Buenas tardes circunpanchito


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Mar 2022)

Los heroes de Farlopensky


----------



## Harman (26 Mar 2022)

Un poco más sobre la entrega de ayuda humanitaria a Izyum. La gente se reunió cerca de la iglesia y esperó la ayuda humanitaria durante dos días. En cuanto se presentaba la más mínima oportunidad, los convoyes llegaban allí.

Yo mismo fui en este primer convoy y pasó 9 horas (tuve suerte, en general, me encontré con el primer convoy a Liptsy, moviéndose desde Kharkiv, ahora vino con el primero a Izyum). Así que.

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas atacaron la iglesia y el supuesto lugar de distribución de la ayuda humanitaria unas horas antes de que el convoy saliera de Rusia. Aunque era obvio para los comandantes de las AFU que los civiles, y no el personal militar, estaban cerca de la iglesia. El verdadero satanismo, no tiene otro nombre.

t.me/boris_rozhin/36767

_Imagenes en el enlace_


----------



## capitán almeida (26 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Me suena de hace años. La cara de ese hombre de negro la recuerdo de haberla visto, y los palos que le daban los lugareños.
> 
> O a lo mejor mi memoria falla...



Donetsk, los pasearon por las calles para que los increpasen los residentes, creo que fué cuando el caldero de Debaltsevo, hay un video de Givi vacilándole al ukrón sherk ese


----------



## ProfeInsti (26 Mar 2022)

Varios heridos en un bombardeo en las inmediaciones de Leópolis, a 70 kilómetros de Polonia.
Las autoridades de *Leópolis*, la más cercana a la frontera con Polonia, han denunciado este sábado un *ataque aéreo procedente de Rusia* en las inmediaciones de la ciudad, donde habrían estallado al menos *tres proyectiles que han provocado cinco heridos*. 
Es el primer ataque contra la urbe desde el ocurrido el 18 de marzo contra una planta de reparación de aviones en la que resultó herida un persona, en un bombardeo no muy habitual porque *Rusia suele concentrar sus ataques en el este del país y no en el oeste*.


----------



## Nicors (26 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Y si Ucrania decide que prefiere seguir con la guerra, con el armamento que le mande USA y Europa, entonces que?
> 
> Porque USA va a apretar para que la guerra se eternice



Que se eternice hasta la derrota total de Rusia. Además los ucranianos que coño van a pactar con esa banda, los rusos no son caballeros son ratas.


----------



## Tierra Azul (26 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Buenas tardes circunpanchito



joder esa palabrota no la he escuchado en mi vida, el tontopollas (@JAGGER) se sentira violeado XD


----------



## Archimanguina (26 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Ese mapa es absurdo, que lineas de defensa no que leches, como si los rusos no pudieran tambien atacar con todo lo gordo desde el noreste, es decir justo en paralelo a las supuestas lineas de defensa...


----------



## El_Suave (26 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Que coño haces calculando Kilos.
> Si un barco transporta 266.000m3 entonces para 50.000 millones de m3 necesitas
> 50.000.000.000 / 266.000 = 187.000 barcos, que es lo que puso el forero.



No entiendes la diferencia entre gas natural en condiciones normales, y el gas natural licuado a 162 ºC bajo cero.

Los 266.000 m3 que transporta el metanero son de gas natural licuado a -162ºC, líquido cuya densidad es más de 600 veces mayor que el gas, equivaliendo por tanto a más de 160 millones de m3 de gas.

1 m3 de gas natural (metano) pesa 715 gramos en condiciones normales (ambientales) de presión y temperatura.

1 m3 del mismo gas natural licuado pesa 450 kilogramos (unas 625 veces más).

Lo que importa desde el punto de vista energético es la masa, no el volumen, el volumen es irrelevante.

Lo mismo pasa con la gasolina que echas al depósito de tu coche, que lo importante es la masa y no el volumen, y para medir la cantidad con precisión habría que instalar surtidores por peso y no por volumen. No se hace porque sería mucho más complicado, y la diferencia según temperatura y presión ambientales en el caso del líquido gasolina no lo justifica.

Pero por ejemplo cuando hay que afinar, como en los F1 de competición, la gasolina siempre se pesa.


----------



## capitán almeida (26 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> joder esa palabrota no la he escuchado en mi vida, el tontopollas (@JAGGER) se sentira violeado XD



Es que estos judíos son todos sudacas, de los supervivientes del atentando a la Amia


----------



## dedalo00 (26 Mar 2022)

*Geopolítica en estado puro*
Interesante entrevista del periodista y corresponsal de guerra uruguayo Walter Martínez al politólogo Jorge Verstrynge. _*Fue emitida en el programa Dossier en la televisión de Venezuela el 12 de diciembre de 2008*_.


----------



## crocodile (26 Mar 2022)

El genocida y criminal ultra globalista Soros en busca y captura por Rusia y China.

Le declaran terrorista global.


----------



## pemebe (26 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1000889



Esas cifras son igual de imposibles que las que publican los otros.

Los heridos es posible que esten bien, pero eso significaria un máximo de 5000 muertos (3 a 1 en heridos/muertos es lo normal).Een tanques la cifra está mal. Tenia sobre 2500 tanques (y eso supone tener 10.000 vehiculos blindados). Ya me parece exagerado la cifra de 1500 destruidos (que serian menos de 400 tanques). Estando como están atrincherados en Dombass y en las Ciudades.

Practicamente no ha habido batallas para generar ese nivel de bajas.

Igual las estaciones de radas y los sistemas de defensa aereos (otra cosa es que no sean efectivos).

Los datos de aviones y helicopteros si pueden ser ciertos (eliminados en tierra durante el primer día).


----------



## ProfeInsti (26 Mar 2022)

Rusia entra en Slavútych, la ciudad-dormitorio de los empleados de Txernóbil.


----------



## capitán almeida (26 Mar 2022)

El silencio cuando los ven pasar los retrata, no podeis esconderos en ningún lugar por lejos que esté ukronazis


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Mar 2022)

ahora calcula la velocidad a la que tendrias que desplazar el equivalente en aire de lo que esta en liquido



El_Suave dijo:


> No entiendes la diferencia entre gas natural en condiciones normales, y el gas natural licuado a 162 ºC bajo cero.
> 
> Los 266.000 m3 que transporta el metanero son de gas natural licuado a -162ºC, líquido cuya densidad es más de 600 veces mayor que el gas, equivaliendo por tanto a más de 160 millones de m3 de gas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> No hay necesidad de tomar todas las ciudades y pueblos de Ucrania, a partir de un cierto punto se rendirán o negociarán la paz (rendición). Mi hipótesis es que en cuanto caiga el Donbass todo irá muy rápido. Lo mejor del ejército ucraniano está ahí, una vez destruido la resistencia disminuirá muchísimo.





Así llevo yo años, pensando que me follo a la vecina del cuarto, y mira...


----------



## Simo Hayha (26 Mar 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> A cualquier cosa le llama usted batallón. Eso es , como mucho, una compañía.
> Y lo de matar muchos rusos es una ensoñación suya propia de una persona mentalmente desequilibrada. Esas ansias asesinas que se gasta usted no le van a traer nada bueno. Que se anden con mucho cuidado todos esos no sea que acaben muertos ellos.



No te pongas nerviosa, que yo no tengo la culpa de que estén muriendo muchos rusos


----------



## capitán almeida (26 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> No te pongas nerviosa, que yo no tengo la culpa de que estén muriendo muchos rusos



Solamente con los que llevas matado tú no sé como queda alguno en pie


----------



## Simo Hayha (26 Mar 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> No haber empezado la guerra



A pesar de ser un filo-orco-rusos no te enteras. No es una guerra, es una hoperación hespecial


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Mar 2022)

no le deis mas vueltas, 7 major generals muertos contrastados, cada uno gobierna sobre 4K

28K muertos, 70K bajas en total. 1/3 de la fuerza de invasion. De alli que el frente ruso este EN COLAPSO

hay unidades que han perido el 60% de los hombres otras que han desaparecido...



pemebe dijo:


> Esas cifras son igual de imposibles que las que publican los otros.
> 
> Los heridos es posible que esten bien, pero eso significaria un máximo de 5000 muertos (3 a 1 en heridos/muertos es lo normal).Een tanques la cifra está mal. Tenia sobre 2500 tanques (y eso supone tener 10.000 vehiculos blindados). Ya me parece exagerado la cifra de 1500 destruidos (que serian menos de 400 tanques). Estando como están atrincherados en Dombass y en las Ciudades.
> 
> ...


----------



## Archimanguina (26 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Habló el Delfín.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> No te pongas nerviosa, que yo no tengo la culpa de que estén muriendo muchos rusos





Naaaa, son cuatro en "emboscadillas" como él dice, jajajajaja.


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

*Situación en Izyum. *

Ayer, la noche y la mañana de hoy se han vuelto sumamente interesantes desde el punto de vista operativo. La situación comenzó a cambiar dramáticamente a favor de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.
Izyum aún no ha sido despejado por completo, hace al menos 3 horas, los Vovans con el apoyo de tanques, despejaron aproximadamente la mitad del territorio controlado por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y se acercaron al Monte Kremenets.

La limpieza comenzó por la mañana, por lo que el progreso es bastante vigoroso. Pero lo más importante, está al sur de Izyum.
Finalmente tomamos Kamenka y avanzamos por la carretera en dirección a Slavyansk. Se tomó Dry Kamenka, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentaron llevar a cabo un contraataque por la noche con el apoyo de tanques, pero fueron parcialmente dispersadas y parcialmente destruidas. Y esta tarde, nuestros vehículos aéreos no tripulados descubrieron una gran concentración de fuerzas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el pueblo de Barvenkovo. Los Iskander volaron hacia allí en muy poco tiempo, golpeando el centro mismo de la posición enemiga.
Además nuestra artillería funcionó magníficamente por la noche, destruyendo la batería Gradov del enemigo.

En general, durante dos días las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tuvieron pérdidas muy grandes. En Kamenka, se les incendió con TOS, la artillería funcionó a la perfección en el combate de contrabatería y varios ataques de los Iskander añadieron una cereza al pastel.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Kamenka operaban con hasta tres batallones desde el sur, oeste y este de la aldea. Por el momento, su personal y equipo se han reducido significativamente, y las áreas fortificadas han sido parcialmente destruidas y ahora están parcialmente bajo nuestro control.
Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania continúan lanzando ataques de artillería, pero incluso por las sensaciones está claro que el fuego es mucho más débil que hace 3 días.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (26 Mar 2022)

Esta guerra va a dejar Rusia arruinada y desecha jojojo, todo ello sin un solo soldado americano muerto jojojo


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

❗*Las fuerzas armadas de Azerbaiyán han entrado en la zona de responsabilidad del contingente ruso de mantenimiento de la paz en el territorio de Nagorno-Karabaj - Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.*


----------



## Simo Hayha (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Naaaa, son cuatro en "emboscadillas" como él dice, jajajajaja.



No entiendo por qué los filorrusos se enfadan con nostros por esta debacle, deberían estar enfadados con orcoputin.


----------



## capitán almeida (26 Mar 2022)

Ese es el video


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (26 Mar 2022)

Los rusos sufriendo grandes bajas, pidiendo ayuda entre lagrimas mientras son carbonizados jajajaja


----------



## pgas (26 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Más o menos los cálculos coinciden, el lo ha calculado sobre total de gas producido en Rusia y yo sobre los 50.000 M de m^3 cúbicos consumidos por Alemania.
> 
> El calculo o el link que cita pgas es técnico y correcto, el mío es más paco ya que simplemente me he basado en las densidades de gas licuado y sin licuar y la cifra de 50.000 M necesarios de gas para Alemania y la capacidad de 266.000 m^3 que es la capacidad máxima que tienen los barcos de GNL.
> 
> *La conclusión es la misma, es inviable.*




bueno, lo que se pretende realmente es disminuir gradualmente la dependencia del gas ruso, no eliminarla de golpe y porrazo


*El acuerdo entre EE. UU. y la UE busca agregar 50 bcm / año de GNL de EE. UU. Hasta 2030*

25 Mar 2022 por Jamey Bergman

Un acuerdo alcanzado entre el presidente de EE. UU., Joe Biden, y la presidenta de la Comisión de la UE, Ursula von der Leyen, destinado a reducir la ingesta de gas ruso en la UE, *promete 15 mil millones de metros cúbicos (bcm) adicionales de cargamentos de EE. UU. a Europa en 2022.*

Estados Unidos y la UE han establecido un grupo de trabajo conjunto para la seguridad energética presidido por personal de la Casa Blanca y la presidencia de la Comisión de la UE.
El grupo de trabajo "trabajará para garantizar la seguridad energética de Ucrania y la UE en preparación para el próximo invierno y el siguiente, mientras apoya el objetivo de la UE de poner fin a su dependencia de los combustibles fósiles rusos", según un informe de la Casa Blanca.
Los dos objetivos principales descritos en el anuncio son diversificar los suministros de GNL de la UE y reducir su demanda de gas natural.
"Estados Unidos trabajará con socios internacionales y se esforzará por garantizar volúmenes adicionales de GNL para el mercado de la UE de al menos 15 bcm en 2022, con aumentos esperados en el futuro", dijo la Casa Blanca.
La Comisión Europea acordó trabajar con los estados miembros de la UE para impulsar aproximadamente 50 bcm por año de GNL estadounidense adicional hasta al menos 2030.

**********

entonces 15 bcm sí parece realista a un año, pero está muy lejos de los 189 bcm (139 Mtm) que exportó Rusia en 2018 a Europa


----------



## paconan (26 Mar 2022)

Donde irán estos con la cabra?


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Mar 2022)

El Hundimiento:


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (26 Mar 2022)

Otro general ruso muerto jajajajaj


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Mar 2022)

Hunter Biden helped secure millions for biotech research Ukraine


----------



## capitán almeida (26 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ❗*Las fuerzas armadas de Azerbaiyán han entrado en la zona de responsabilidad del contingente ruso de mantenimiento de la paz en el territorio de Nagorno-Karabaj - Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.*



ya está el turco tocando los huevos


----------



## ProfeInsti (26 Mar 2022)

*EL ALCALDE DE CHERNÍGOV: "LA CIUDAD ESTÁ DESTRUIDA"*. 
El alcalde de la ciudad ucraniana de Chernígov, en el norte del país, ha denunciado que al menos 200 civiles han fallecido desde el comienzo de los ataques rusos sobre la localidad, que "ha quedado completamente destruida". 
La localidad está cerca de la frontera con Rusia y Bielorrusia y en ella residen ahora mismo la mitad de los 285.000 habitantes censados antes de la invasión rusa.


----------



## pemebe (26 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Datos oficiales de la ONU cerrados a la media noche del dia 21 (son los que se pueden corroborar)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Datos oficiales de la ONU cerrados a la media noche del dia 25 (son los que se pueden corroborar)




__





Ukraine: civilian casualty update 26 March 2022


Date: 26 March 2022 From 4 a.m. on 24 February 2022, when the Russian Federation’s armed attack against Ukraine started, to 24:00 midnight on 25 March 2022 (local time), the Office of the UN High Commissioner for Human Rights (OHCHR) recorded 2,858 civilian casualties in the country: 1,104...




www.ohchr.org






a total of 1,104 killed (221 men, 167 women, 15 girls, and 30 boys, as well as 51 children and 620 adults whose sex is yet unknown)
a total of 1,754 injured (194 men, 148 women, 30 girls, and 24 boys, as well as 70 children and 1,288 adults whose sex is yet unknown)
In Donetsk and Luhansk regions: 1,262 casualties (354 killed and 908 injured)
On Government-controlled territory: 976 casualties (295 killed and 681 injured)
On territory controlled by the self-proclaimed ‘republics’: 286 casualties (59 killed and 227 injured)

In other regions of Ukraine (the city of Kyiv, and Cherkasy, Chernihiv, Kharkiv, Kherson, Kyiv, Mykolaiv, Odesa, Sumy, Zaporizhzhia, Dnipropetrovsk and Zhytomyr regions), which were under Government control when casualties occurred: 1,596 casualties (750 killed and 846 injured)

Se han añadido 151 muertos civiles (38 muertos por día).

En Donetsk and Luhansk (incluye Mariupol). 79 en la zona controlada por el Gobierno que esta siendo atacada por los rusos y 4 muertos en la zona controlada por las autoproclamadas republicas. Y 68 en el resto de Ucrania.

96 niños muertos y 124 heridos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Mar 2022)

Una de las instalaciones industriales de combustible ven Lviv en llamas.

Fuente: censor.net


----------



## capitán almeida (26 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Otro general ruso muerto jajajajaj



Más se cargó Stalin y acabó la cosa como acabó, será por generales


----------



## arriondas (26 Mar 2022)

pgas dijo:


> bueno, lo que se pretende realmente es disminuir gradualmente la dependencia del gas ruso, no eliminarla de golpe y porrazo
> 
> 
> *El acuerdo entre EE. UU. y la UE busca agregar 50 bcm / año de GNL de EE. UU. Hasta 2030*
> ...



Lo vuelvo a repetir. Pagar más... por menos.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (26 Mar 2022)

Mas soldados rusos capturados, rendiciones en masa


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

Rusia y su tecnología obsoleta. El putinismo no tiene ideas, todo copiado.

El matón de Europa hijoPutin nos va a dejar una Europa chulísima


----------



## capitán almeida (26 Mar 2022)

Hombre gaviotón entra al turno de tarde, van por relevos,,,


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (26 Mar 2022)

Ahora es cuando Turquia avanza sobre las posiciones rusas en Siria jajajaja, ojo que luego mueve ficha China jeje


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dylan Leary (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## la mano negra (26 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



El pueblo les muestra bien a las claras lo mucho que los quieren . Ocho años bajo su yugo no tiene que ser una experiencia muy agradable de contar . Viven para contarlo , pueden estar agradecidos.


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Ese mapa es absurdo, que lineas de defensa no que leches, como si los rusos no pudieran tambien atacar con todo lo gordo desde el noreste, es decir justo en paralelo a las supuestas lineas de defensa...



Por supuesto que el mapa es absurdo, como nos comenta hoy Loky el pueblo de Izum todavia no ha sido tomado...despues de un mes de guerra..aunque su toma ya la han anunciado 14 veces...hacer las flechitas de ese mapa podria llevarles 2 siglos facil al dimitry's army.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Más se cargó Stalin y acabó la cosa como acabó, será por generales




Igual que Franco con los rojos y las putas, no se los cargó a todos, llegaste a nacer.


----------



## paconan (26 Mar 2022)

Sin confirmar

Un misil de crucero ruso fue visto volando sobre el oblast #Lviv antes 


Los informes dicen que el ataque con misiles de crucero rusos golpeó un almacenamiento de petróleo en Lviv


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Mar 2022)

El abuelo de Heidy tiene un peligro...


----------



## Impresionante (26 Mar 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Ese mapa es absurdo, que lineas de defensa no que leches, como si los rusos no pudieran tambien atacar con todo lo gordo desde el noreste, es decir justo en paralelo a las supuestas lineas de defensa...



El mundo es absurdo


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Mar 2022)

Rusia está realizando ejercicios militares en Kuriles 

Pravda.com.ua


----------



## capitán almeida (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Igual que Franco con los rojos y las putas, no se los cargó a todos, llegaste a nacer.



Suerte tuviste tú escapando a panchitolandia antes de ser ceniza...y ahora honras a tus muertos financiando putitas nancys en Mariupol.
Mira que sois retorcidos los marranos


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

En Irpin, durante la batalla con las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas, fueron eliminados los mercenarios procedentes de Georgia y Bielorrusia respectivamente, Dato Gobejishvili y Dmitry Apanosovich.


----------



## kelden (26 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Es más que evidente que la estrategia de abrir tantos frentes y cercar Kiev ha sido una cagada monumental, pero eso aquí no se puede decir que enseguida viene la putina de guardia a replicar que ha sido una brillantisima estrategia propia de Aníbal o Alejandro



Por qué? Ha impedido concentrar la defensa del ejército ukro en Dombas. Y encima los rusos ganan en todos los frentes.


----------



## paconan (26 Mar 2022)

Según se informa, Dzhankoy, transportes de tropas rusos


----------



## Homero+10 (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (26 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> En Irpin, durante la batalla con las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas, fueron eliminados los mercenarios procedentes de Georgia y Bielorrusia respectivamente, Dato Gobejishvili y Dmitry Apanosovich.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1000963
> Ver archivo adjunto 1000964



Limpia guapa ta faciendo el bigotón sin tirar un tiro


----------



## Top5 (26 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Ya esta zapateando Australia.
> 
> Y la libre expresión ?
> Y la libertad de pensamiento'
> Y la democracia?



Hay "recursos" para evadir este tipo de censura...


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

❗El ejército de la RPD lucha por Mariupol, Maryinka, Novomikhailovka y Novobakhmutovka - informe desde el frente

Se liberaron 132 asentamientos de la República. Hay batallas por Maryinka, Novomikhailovka y Novobakhmutovka. La limpieza de Verkhnetoretsky continúa.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Sin confirmar
> 
> Un misil de crucero ruso fue visto volando sobre el oblast #Lviv antes
> 
> ...



Confirmado ya hay imágenes.

Ukras confirman ataque e incendio


----------



## krako (26 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El abuelo de Heidy tiene un peligro...



Pedazo de ignorante el tipo....Yugoslavia fue la denominación oficial hasta 2003, entonces pasó a ser Serbia y Montenegro y en 2006 Montenegro se independizó. Qué gentuza más asquerosa.


----------



## Harman (26 Mar 2022)

Vybukhi en Lviv...

t.me/boris_rozhin/36791


----------



## paconan (26 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Confirmado ya hay imágenes.
> 
> Ukras confirman ataque e incendio


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

❗En Mariupol, un grupo de nazis ucranianos fue expulsado de las zonas residenciales y bloqueados en el territorio de la planta de Azovstal. Algunos de los militantes arrojaron sus armas y disfrazados se esconden en edificios residenciales bajo la apariencia de residentes locales, percatándose de la inevitabilidad del castigo por los crímenes que cometieron contra la población civil de Mariupol. 
Algunos de los nacionalistas están tratando de salir de la ciudad a lo largo de los corredores humanitarios pero los militares vigilantes y los empleados de otras agencias policiales identifican a los militantes.


----------



## coeficientecorrector (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Igual que Franco con los rojos y las putas, no se los cargó a todos, llegaste a nacer.



Saludos a tu madre, tambien se salvo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

*‼Se instauró la ley marcial en la República de Nagorno-Karabaj — servicio de prensa del jefe de la NKR*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Mar 2022)

espero que los traten de acuerdo a los mejores estándares de la guerra, para que más rusos se animen a abandonar sus armas en una causa criminal y puedan volver a casa a escupirle al khan. Muchos miles de prisioneros ya y muchos miles mas que habrá.



ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Mas soldados rusos capturados, rendiciones en masa


----------



## Harman (26 Mar 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Hay "recursos" para evadir este tipo de censura...



A mi me pilla un poco "crecidito" para llevar esa camiseta.
Tengo fama de raro, pero no tanto.


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

❗*Las Fuerzas Armadas de Azerbaiyán, con drones Bayraktar realizaron 4 ataques a las unidades de Nagorno-Karabaj.
El comando del contingente ruso de mantenimiento de la paz está tomando medidas para resolver la situación. Rusia realizó un comunicado a Azerbaiyán para retirar sus tropas en Nagorno-Karabaj.*


----------



## Impresionante (26 Mar 2022)

CNN 
@donlemon
informa que el ataque de Rusia al depósito de combustible de Lviv está muy cerca del centro de la ciudad de Ucrania occidental. Pregunta qué mensaje le está enviando Putin a Biden, al otro lado de la frontera con Polonia, al atacar tan cerca de una ciudad importante que ha sido un refugio seguro para los ucranianos.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Suerte tuviste tú escapando a panchitolandia antes de ser ceniza...y ahora honras a tus muertos financiando putitas nancys en Mariupol.
> Mira que sois retorcidos los marranos




Y tu padre?


Se cagó y no abrió la boca durante Franco? 


O se cagó más aún y se exilió cual rata?


Todo esto suponiendo que sepas quién era tu padre, claro.



En FollavacaLand había mucho rojerío chulito.

Pero hete aquí que con don Francisco ya no eran tan gallitos.

Mineros mu machotes y reivindicativos.

Hasta que veían un tricornio, claro.


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

❗El ejército ruso está asaltando las defensas fortificadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Novoselovka y Novobakhmutovka.

Allí fallecieron hasta 50 soldados de la brigada 25 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Se suprimieron 7 posiciones de tiro y 5 objetivos blindados.

Se están llevando a cabo combates para capturar el asentamiento de Novomikhailovka dónde más de 30 soldados de la 54ª Brigada Especializada de Fusileros de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, 6 vehículos blindados y una batería de artillería del 46º batallón de asalto fueron destruidos en batallas diurnas.
Más detalles en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa.


----------



## Top5 (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> CNN
> @donlemon
> informa que el ataque de Rusia al depósito de combustible de Lviv está muy cerca del centro de la ciudad de Ucrania occidental. Pregunta qué mensaje le está enviando Putin a Biden, al otro lado de la frontera con Polonia, al atacar tan cerca de una ciudad importante que ha sido un refugio seguro para los ucranianos.



Mensaje no le envía ninguno.

Le da una certeza, No fuel No party.


----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)

Flash del mercado | ElEconomista.es


Ibex 35, Ibex, MCE, IGBM, Mercado continuo Español, Analisis tecnico, recomendaciones, estrategias, Bolsagora, analisis tecnico, serivcios, asesor bursatil, asesor bolsa, flash del intradia,Indice General de Madrid, Bel 20, Bel, Dax 30, Dax, Cac 40, Cac, FTSE, FTSE 100, PSI 20, PSI, MIB...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## mazuste (26 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los ICBM del Amado Lider:


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

*¡Nuevas explosiones en Lviv y Dnepropetrovsk!*


----------



## frangelico (26 Mar 2022)

Seis años tiene esto y es totalmente actual


----------



## capitán almeida (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Y tu padre?
> 
> 
> Se cagó y no abrió la boca durante Franco?
> ...



Mi padre estuvo preso en una checa, pero si viviera ahora diría lo que siempre dijo: las guerras las crean los judíos y todo español que se precie ha de odiar a Inglaterra, pero tú como judio y panchito que vas a decir....
Marrano más que marrano


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

*La situación en Nagorno-Karabaj se ha deteriorado gravemente
*
El 24 de marzo, los azerbaiyanos invadieron la zona de responsabilidad del contingente ruso de mantenimiento de la paz, avanzaron y ocuparon la aldea de Parukh pero fueron detenidos por las fuerzas de mantenimiento de la paz. 
Hoy intentaron nuevamente avanzar. Estallaron tiroteos. El ejército azerbaiyano infligió 4 ataques a unidades armenias, 4 ataques con drones "Bayraktar-TB2".

La parte armenia reporta al menos 3 muertos y 15 heridos. Las fuerzas de paz rusas instan a los azerbaiyanos a retirar las tropas.

@anna_noticias


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Mar 2022)

Estamos a dias de volver a ver esto:


----------



## Simo Hayha (26 Mar 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> El pueblo les muestra bien a las claras lo mucho que los quieren . Ocho años bajo su yugo no tiene que ser una experiencia muy agradable de contar . Viven para contarlo , pueden estar agradecidos.



A pesar de ser un orcofilorruso, no te enteras. Ese video es de cuando rusia invadió el este de ucrania en 2015.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Mi padre estuvo preso en una checa, pero si viviera ahora diría lo que siempre dijo: las guerras las crean los judíos y todo español que se precie ha de odiar a Inglaterra, pero tú como judio y panchito que vas a decir....
> Marrano más que marrano



En una checa?


Es que no era un rojo hijo de puta como tú? 


Vaya desgracia de hijo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *¡Nuevas explosiones en Lviv y Dnepropetrovsk!*



Biden hablando en directo desde Varsovia...y los otros bombardeando


----------



## Edge2 (26 Mar 2022)

El biden esta soltando la chapa en varsovia, ahora en canal24h...


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

*Sesión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa Igor Konashenkov a partir de las 20.00 horas del 26 de marzo de 2022*

▪ Unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas luchan por la captura del asentamiento NOVOMIKHAILOVKA.

▪ Durante los combates de este día más de 30 militares de la 54.ª brigada mecanizada de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas, 6 vehículos blindados y una batería de artillería de campaña del 46.º batallón de asalto fueron destruidos.

▪ Continúa la ofensiva contra los bastiones fortificados en NOVOSELOVKA y NOVOBAKHMUTOVKA con estructuras de hormigón.

▪ Hasta 50 militares ucranianos de la brigada aerotransportada fueron destruidos. Se suprimieron 7 puestos de tiro y 5 objetos blindados en refugios protegidos.

▪ Durante el día, la aviación operacional-táctica y del ejército golpeó 91 instalaciones militares de Ucrania.
Entre ellos: dos puestos de mando, 11 almacenes de campo con armas y municiones, dos estaciones de guerra electrónica, así como 20 bastiones de unidades de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas y 52 áreas de concentración de equipos militares.

▪ Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron un helicóptero Mi-24 ucraniano en el aire sobre el pueblo de STARAYA BAsan.

▪ Durante el día, tres vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos fueron destruidos sobre BALAKLEIA, KIEV, CHERNIGOV. Además, un vehículo aéreo no tripulado ucraniano fue destruido cuando se acercaba a SEBASTOPOL en el espacio aéreo sobre el Mar Negro.

▪ En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, se han destruido 271 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 1.627 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 167 lanzacohetes múltiples, 669 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros, así como 1.474 unidades de vehículos militares especiales .

▪ En los últimos días, muchos ciudadanos rusos han recibido llamadas telefónicas falsas en las que la voz de un contestador automático informa que supuestamente fueron citados a la comisaría militar.

Todas estas llamadas se realizan desde el territorio de Ucrania y son una provocación de los servicios especiales ucranianos. El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia no realiza ninguna llamada a los comisariados militares de los ciudadanos que están en reserva, y no tiene previsto hacerlo.

#Rusia Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Harman (26 Mar 2022)

Un misil de crucero X-101 o X-555 sobre la región de Kiev. 26 de marzo de 2022.

t.me/boris_rozhin/36792


----------



## capitán almeida (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> En una checa?
> 
> 
> Es que no era un rojo hijo de puta como tú?
> ...



Eres tan tonto que piensas que los rusos son comunistas....el no haber leído a Tolstoi tiene esas cosas.
En cambio todos los rojos rusos eran de tu raza...por qué será¿


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

Esta invasión es un sinsentido del hijoPutin y su gobierno. Sabe perfectamente que ni Ucrania ni la OTAN atacarian nunca a Rusia.

El problema del hijoPutin es que tiene miedo a la democracia occidental porque ese sistema es el que puede quitarle el poder con la voluntad del pueblo en las urnas.

Todas las elecciones que ha organizado las ha amañado para quedarse en el poder. Típico de los dictadores.


----------



## INE (26 Mar 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Estoy leyendo medios rusos por telegram, gracias a la traduccion incorporada. Lejos de lo que auguran muchos ahora de que se repliegan hacia Dombass, tiene pinta que todo va a seguir pero mas lento.
> 
> Por mucho que griten en los medios que Rusia esta hundida economicamente, me parece que es al reves. Los que nos estamos hundiendo somos nosotros porque nos han cortado la energia barata. Para Mantener una UE fuerte se necesitan muchos recursos.
> 
> A la UE mas le valdria parar de apoyar a la mierda de Zelensky y sus bandas de asesinos nazis, que Rusia tome lo que le pase por los cojones de Ucrania, y que la UE y Rusia hagan un congreso para que no haya guerras en Europa por los proximos 50 años. Porque si esto sigue asi, no salimos de esta nadie.



Pues no sé cuán hundida estará Rusia pero la gente hace vida completamente normal.


----------



## capitán almeida (26 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Esta invasión es un sinsentido del hijoPutin y su gobierno. Sabe perfectamente que ni Ucrania ni la OTAN atacarian nunca a Rusia.
> 
> El problema de Putin es que tiene miedo a la democracia occidental porque ese sistema es el que puede quitarle el poder con la voluntad del pueblo en las urnas.
> 
> Todas las elecciones que ha organizado las ha amañado para quedarse en el poder. Típico de los dictadores.



Venga gavi ya lo pongo yo


----------



## Octubrista (26 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Seis años tiene esto y es totalmente actual



Me lo guardo para verlo con tiempo, y a velocidad de x1.5 que son 52'.


----------



## paconan (26 Mar 2022)

Iran acuerdo nuclear y a vender petroleo

jefe de política exterior de la UE, Josep Borrell, dijo el sábado que un acuerdo nuclear revivido con Irán estaba "muy cerca, pero todavía hay algunos asuntos pendientes". "No puedo decirte cuándo ni cómo, pero es cuestión de días". agregó


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

Putin sabe que le queda poco tiempo, y trata de montarla parda antes de morir. Su locura, egocentrismo y crueldad le hacen ser así. 

Y lo pagaremos los de siempre:la gente de a pie que vamos a trabajar todos los días, tanto de occidente como de Rusia y Ucrania.


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

Establecer el control total sobre las ciudades liberadas es la tarea más importante de la segunda etapa de la operación en Ucrania.

Como resultado de la primera etapa de la operación, las fuerzas conjuntas de la LDNR y las Fuerzas Armadas RF liberaron muchos asentamientos, muchos de los cuales son de importancia estratégica.

En la primera etapa, fue necesario bloquear y en caso de resistencia, eliminar unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y otras estructuras de poder de Ucrania, así como destruir la infraestructura militar del enemigo. Los centros urbanos liberados y centros logísticos fueron utilizados exclusivamente como bases de operaciones.

Es obvio que durante los ocho años de bombear activamente a los ucranianos con ideología nacionalista se ha formado una imagen demonizada de Rusia. 
Esta situación es constantemente utilizada por Kiev para la favorecer la escalada del conflicto. Las autoridades ucranianas están llamando a los civiles a atacar al ejército ruso, sin tener en cuenta las posibles pérdidas. 
La falta de control y trabajo administrativo permitirá al enemigo formar grupos de sabotaje y una red de informantes en la retaguardia de las tropas rusas, despertar ánimos de protesta y crear ocasiones informativas con la participación de civiles.

La finalización exitosa de las tareas principales de la operación ahora depende directamente del trabajo correcto con la población de los territorios liberados, el control administrativo completo de los centros logísticos y las aglomeraciones urbanas.


----------



## capitán almeida (26 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Putin sabe que le queda poco tiempo, y trata de montarla parda antes de morir. Su locura, egocentrismo y crueldad le hacen ser así.
> 
> Y lo pagaremos los de siempre:la gente de a pie que vamos a trabajar todos los días, tanto de occidente como de Rusia y Ucrania.



ahí ahí ese dedín


----------



## Clavisto (26 Mar 2022)

Tuve que hacerme una paja. Poco después, al fin, me dormí. Desperté, empalmado, media hora antes de la hora límite. Hoy me habría venido bien una hora más de sueño. No me hubiera costado nada volver a cerrar los ojos y quedarme dormido al instante sin necesidad de recurrir a ninguna otra medida. Es más fácil. Cuesta menos salir un momento del sueño que penetrar en él. La mente entonces está como muerta y el alma anda a sus cosas, dejándote descansar en paz. Pero muy pronto, cual animalillo salvaje, aquella se despereza ¡y mira!, ¡tienes que levantarte ya!, ¡tienes que ir al bar! ¡tienes que trabajar! ¡tienes que preparar! ¡empieza un nuevo día! ¡jajaja!

Me acometió un gran cansancio poco antes de que empezara el jaleo del mediodía, justo cuando pude parar un momento. Habría podido dormirme enseguida de haber caído en una cama, en cualquier cama, incluso en el suelo. 

- Si ahora me bebiera de dos tragos un johnnie con cocacola -le dije a un amigo- me pondría en marcha en cero coma dos.

Él se rió y bebió de su tercio.

La gente llegó y todo lo demás pasó a otro plano. Era llegado el tiempo para los otros. Todo lo que había hecho en el día hasta ese momento era para esto. 

Solo, como casi siempre, pasé el mal trago. A última hora, ya un tanto aliviado, vino un amigo. Traía mala cara aunque su ánimo parecía el habitual. Pidió cerveza helada y volvió a elogiar mi forma de tirarlas. Como de pasada dijo algo de un dolor en la garganta pero yo todavía andaba de acá para allá.

- Kufisto -dijo tras apurar la tapa del guiso de su segunda cerveza- Creo que voy a comer aquí.

Pero entonces recibió una llamada en uno de sus teléfonos, la miró y tuvo que marcharse.

- No tardo. Ve calentándolo. 

Volvió pronto. Ya sólo quedaba una mesa de varias parejas en el fondo del salón. Le puse una ración y seguí fregando platos. 

Acabé. Eran las tres y media de la tarde. Ya debería haber cerrado el bar. Hoy cerraríamos de cuatro a seis. 

- ¿Y eso?
- Mi hermano está de boda

Pasé las dos mesas altas de la calle para dar a entender a los del fondo que la fiesta, al menos aquí, se había acabado. Tuve que bajar las persianas y apagar la tragaperras para que se dieran por enterados.

- Échate una cerveza, me cago en Dios -dijo- Y ponme un café.

Abrí un tercio. Es más llevadero que una de barril.

Los últimos se fueron agradeciendo los servicios prestados. Eché la llave.

- ¿Se puede fumar, no?
- Claro

Entró a la barra para ver los whiskies. "No veo ya bien, Kufisto" Eligió un Chivas 18.

- Me duele la garganta, Kufisto. Tengo un bulto ahí...
- Una infección -dije por decir-
- Tengo Strepsils en casa
- ¿Y qué coño van a solucionarte los Strepsils? -dije pensando en la Amoxicilina-

Enseguida pasamos a otro tema. Estábamos frente a la imponente vitrina de los whiskies y, como tantas otras veces, fuimos alabando a la inmensa mayoría de ellos. Por un instante pensé decirle que se hiciera un par de rayas. Creo que nunca en la vida me he metido cocaína sin estar al menos medio borracho.

Me extrañó verlo fumar tan de seguido. Es un tío que apenas fuma y en el rato que tardó en beberse la copa se fumó tres. 

Tenía mala cara cuando se fue alegando algo de un resfriado.

Barrí el bar y pasé el mocho por lo más visible. 


Mi turno había acabado. Ahora podía llegar a casar, tumbarme en la cama, en mi cama, y dormir, ¿no?

No. 


Jajaja...No, hijoputa.


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

Lvov después del impacto.


----------



## capitán almeida (26 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Establecer el control total sobre las ciudades liberadas es la tarea más importante de la segunda etapa de la operación en Ucrania.
> 
> Como resultado de la primera etapa de la operación, las fuerzas conjuntas de la LDNR y las Fuerzas Armadas RF liberaron muchos asentamientos, muchos de los cuales son de importancia estratégica.
> 
> ...



y a los necios dos opciones: o billete pa leópolis o pa siberia, que elijan


----------



## Impresionante (26 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Mensaje no le envía ninguno.
> 
> Le da una certeza, No fuel No party.



El mensaje es que los pepinazos rusos sobrevuelan ucrania y alcanzan sus objetivos


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Venga gavi ya lo pongo yo



gavi será tu puta madre....rata asquerosa......


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (26 Mar 2022)

La explicación mas clara que he visto del conflicto en Ucrania...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Mar 2022)

Biden en directo desde Varsovia:

"...hasta MC Donalds abandona Rusia..."


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

MT-LBR ucraniano alcanzado por fuego de mortero. Donbass.


----------



## capitán almeida (26 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> gavi será tu puta madre....rata asquerosa......



buenas tardes gaviotón, un saludo


----------



## ccartech (26 Mar 2022)

El ejército ruso está atacando la defensa bien establecida de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Novoselovka y Novobahmutovka.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Eres tan tonto que piensas que los rusos son comunistas....el no haber leído a Tolstoi tiene esas cosas.
> En cambio todos los rojos rusos eran de tu raza...por qué será¿



Eso se lo explicas a tu padre con la ouija, seguro que te estampa el vaso en la frente, el enemigo es el mismo, URSS reloaded en estos momentos y en el futuro.


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

Ha llegado información sobre cómo Ucrania está evacuando Krasnogorovka.

Un día antes de la evacuación, un automóvil recorrió la ciudad y habló sobre la oportunidad de irse, comunicó la fecha y la hora.

La gente al día siguiente llegó al lugar donde los esperaba el autobús. El conductor salió y dijo: "No hay diesel. Ponemos 3.000 hryvnia por persona, se lo compramos a los militares y nos vamos".

Cuando se le preguntó a dónde nos íbamos, respondió: "A Bakhmut (Artyomovsk) a la estación de tren. Y luego cada cual decida dónde. Nadie será alojado en la ciudad".


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

Del Barsa, si es que sois full equipe, barrancolanzables todos.


----------



## dabuti (26 Mar 2022)

La traición del PSOE a los saharauis revela una grave hipocresía ¿Ucrania tiene derecho a ser nación y los saharauis no? Mienten los que dicen que las relaciones internacionales y la geopolítica se basan en valores. Aquí lo explico


----------



## Harman (26 Mar 2022)

"Les decimos: váyanse, los niños están en la casa. Y ellos: "Cállate, te dispararemos".

Los residentes de los distritos liberados de Maruipol contaron a @anna_news cómo sobrevivieron a ocho años de ocupación y a una semana de combates urbanos. Según ellos, los neonazis del llamado "Azov" establecieron un régimen de terror y supresión de la disidencia en la ciudad, y en medio de las batallas de la ciudad se dedicaron a filmar materiales escenificados.

Lea más sobre esto en nuestro vídeo.

t.me/anna_news/26163


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Según se informa, Dzhankoy, transportes de tropas rusos



Parece que ya han empezado a sacae las unidades y el material de elite que tenian oculto en Siberia.

Burbuja lo predijo.


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> buenas tardes gaviotón, un saludo



Métete el dedo en el culo untado en ácido sulfúrico y dínos qué sientes. GILIPOLLAS....cabo chusquero...


----------



## capitán almeida (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Eso se lo explicas a tu padre con la ouija, seguro que te estampa el vaso en la frente, el enemigo es el mismo, URSS reloaded en estos momentos y en el futuro.



El enemigo fué, es y será tu raza y los piratas que les sirven, marranón


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

*Basurin anunció que el enemigo había sido expulsado de las áreas residenciales de Mariupol y se retiró a la zona industrial*


----------



## capitán almeida (26 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Métete el dedo en el culo untado en ácido sulfúrico y dínos qué sientes. GILIPOLLAS....cabo chusquero...



El dedo es para tí como el báculo al obispo de Roma, sin él no pontificas gavi


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

Lo único que tiene que hacer el hijoPutin es detener esta carniceria, retirarse a su país y asumir de una vez que Rusia no tiene ningún derecho sobre Ucrania. 

El hijoPutin tiene que asumir que Ucrania seguirá su camino, el que elijan en libertad sus ciudadanos , esto no da para más ni es posible justificar esta invasión que tantas vidas de inocentes esta costando.


----------



## paconan (26 Mar 2022)

Alguien señaló que las personas que aparecían alrededor de Biden eran examinadas por el Servicio Secreto. Sin embargo, los que aparecen alrededor de Putin *son* del Servicio Secreto. En todos los eventos a los que asiste Putin, ya sea visitando una iglesia o una pescadería, vemos exactamente las mismas caras. Todos son oficiales de FSO


----------



## Edge2 (26 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> La traición del PSOE a los saharauis revela una grave hipocresía ¿Ucrania tiene derecho a ser nación y los saharauis no? Mienten los que dicen que las relaciones internacionales y la geopolítica se basan en valores. Aquí lo explico



El gobierno comunista dirás...


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

Dos APU BRDM-2 ucranianos destruidos a la vez durante batallas recientes cerca de Kiev


----------



## paconan (26 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Parece que ya han empezado a sacae las unidades y el material de elite que tenian oculto en Siberia.
> 
> Burbuja lo predijo.



Del dia 6


----------



## mazuste (26 Mar 2022)

Así que han mandado unos misiles a volar sobre la cuna nazi de Lvov a la luz del día.
Volando hacía las proximidades de la frontera polaca en el mismo instante en que el 
emperador estaba visitando a los refugiados en la frontera.
El emperador sabe que está desnudo.


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> El dedo es para tí como el báculo al obispo de Roma, sin él no pontificas gavi



Eres más tonto que los pelos del culo, que ven la mierda y no se apartan.


----------



## martaggg (26 Mar 2022)

Otra ronda de misiles Kalibr impacta en infrastructura industrial en Lviv, a 2Km del centro histórico.


----------



## Vilux (26 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Parece que hay respuesta antiaérea, parece que hay varias estelas (¿patriots?, ¿S300 eslovacos..?).



Son los tres cables del poste de la luz en el centro de la imagen, joder!

Alguos fumáis buen material.


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

Maxim Kagal (distintivo de llamada "Pistón")
Fallecido en Mariupol el 25 de marzo.


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

El problema es que si Ucrania es libre y prueban la democracia el siguiente será Bielorrusia y tarde o temprano la propia Rusia. 

Como siempre están preocupados el hijoPutin y sus oligarcas en mantener su chiringuito a costa de la sumisión y pobreza de los rusos


----------



## Eneko Aritza (26 Mar 2022)

Pues se está quedando buena tarde.....


----------



## El-Mano (26 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> La explicación mas clara que he visto del conflicto en Ucrania...



Este de siria mola más,  .


----------



## Tierra Azul (26 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Así que han mandado unos misiles a volar sobre la cuna nazi de Lvov a la luz del día.
> Volando hacía las proximidades de la frontera polaca en el mismo instante en que el
> emperador estaba visitando a los refugiados en la frontera.
> El emperador sabe que está desnudo.



es un mensaje.....


----------



## crocodile (26 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> El biden esta soltando la chapa en varsovia, ahora en canal24h...



Habla el Presidente real de la Unión Euromierda a sus esclavos


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Michael_Knight (26 Mar 2022)

martaggg dijo:


> Otra ronda de misiles Kalibr impacta en infrastructura industrial en Lviv, a 2Km del centro histórico.



Putin, como todos los Matoncillos, tiene mal perder.


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)

Rusia se inventa pérdidas ucranianas sin sentido


----------



## Impresionante (26 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Putin, como todos los Matoncillos, tiene mal perder.



Sí, cuando está en casa aburrido tocándose los huevos, manda pepinazos de precisión con su obsoleto armamento.


----------



## Harman (26 Mar 2022)

A principios de los años 90. Anatoliy Sobchak critica duramente a Ucrania por la militarización, el nacionalismo y el deseo de poseer armas nucleares. Lo más importante es que sugiere que Ucrania vuelva a las fronteras de 1922, es decir, sin Crimea. Es decir, hasta los liberales de manual de hace 30 años decían lo mismo que los estadistas y toda la gente sensata en general dice hoy.

"Creo que ahora tenemos la simbiosis más peligrosa: la nomenclatura del partido conservador y los nacionalistas extremos. Hoy se han encontrado muy rápidamente. No hay ni una sola palabra en los discursos de los actuales dirigentes ucranianos sobre los derechos humanos, sobre un Estado de Derecho".

"No tengo ninguna duda de que harán las reclamaciones oportunas (de hecho, ya lo han hecho) también para las armas nucleares".

"Las acciones de Ucrania contra el ejército y la marina soviéticos son acciones que suponen una amenaza para toda la humanidad".

Me pregunto si la hija estaba mirando.

¿Tiene algo que decir sobre el tema?

¿Se lo tragará o renegará de su padre en la plaza?

Que alguien se lo diga.

t.me/surf_noise1/9460


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

Precisamente por esto, hay que parar al hijoPutin como sea, y estoy seguro de que lo conseguiremos por el bien de la humanidad, la alternativa es mucho peor.


----------



## hartman (26 Mar 2022)

Eneko Aritza dijo:


> Pues se está quedando buena tarde.....



solo falta que calopez lance otro pepinaco


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (26 Mar 2022)

Corresponsal de Izvestia con los combatientes de Kadyrov

⚡EXCLUSIVA DE IZVESTIA DE MARIUPOL⚡

El corresponsal de Izvestia Rodion Severianov, que participó en la limpieza de la ciudad junto con la brigada de asalto chechena bajo el mando de Timur Ibriev, muestra la operación de rescate de nuestro combatiente de la trampa de un francotirador de las AFU.

Según el periodista, esta es una táctica favorita de los combatientes ucranianos: atraer a una unidad hacia un edificio y no dejarla salir.

Nuestro ametrallador ha tomado una posición en uno de los edificios y está cubriendo con fuego a nuestro combatiente, que se mueve en pequeñas carreras, escondiéndose detrás de los árboles.

Al amparo de su unidad, el soldado salió de la trampa enemiga. Los militares rusos cambiaron de posición y destruyeron un punto de disparo de lanzagranadas de los combatientes de Azov (una organización prohibida en la Federación Rusa).

t.me/surf_noise1/9459


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Demodé (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (26 Mar 2022)

El principal mensaje de Biden a Polonia: "no se detengan, no se decepcionen, no tengan miedo.

Polonia también está jodida. Los polacos también serán los héroes de Biden.

t.me/boris_rozhin/36815


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Demodé (26 Mar 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> WTF esto sigue escalando shurmanos.
> 
> Acabará habiendo hongos nucelares.....



Estulin dijo que Corinna trabajó para el MI6


----------



## crocodile (26 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Leopolis después del impacto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1000982



Otro invento de las tv OTAN y de los ukronazis, eso es Lvov


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

Borrado de propaganda a lo bruto…


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (26 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Putin sabe que le queda poco tiempo, y trata de montarla parda antes de morir. Su locura, egocentrismo y crueldad le hacen ser así.
> 
> Y lo pagaremos los de siempre:la gente de a pie que vamos a trabajar todos los días, tanto de occidente como de Rusia y Ucrania.



Tú qué vas a trabajar payaso si estás todo el día aquí escribiendo paridas. Bufón de burbuja


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Demodé (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Del dia 6




La fragoneta de Scooby-Doo.


----------



## paconan (26 Mar 2022)

Si claro, también los tiene muy cerca y se rodea de ellos como si tuviera miedo...


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## pemebe (26 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> La traición del PSOE a los saharauis revela una grave hipocresía ¿Ucrania tiene derecho a ser nación y los saharauis no? Mienten los que dicen que las relaciones internacionales y la geopolítica se basan en valores. Aquí lo explico



Las decisiones las toma el Gobierno a través del Consejo de Ministros (PSOE+Podemos), no sólo el PSOE.

Consejo de Ministros: Órgano colegiado superior de gobierno contemplado en el artículo 97 de la Constitución, integrado por el presidente del Gobierno, los vicepresidentes, en su caso, y los ministros, al que le corresponde la superior dirección política y administrativa del Estado.


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Mar 2022)

Las mamuskas están indignadas:


----------



## Demodé (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (26 Mar 2022)

algunos testimonios de que como se las gastan los putos nanzis financiados por la Otan (con permiso de Tunante y otros foreros en otro hilo):





Este otro lo puse yo hilos atras...


----------



## Octubrista (26 Mar 2022)

Es raro que una mina ucraniana llegue al Bósforo, a ver si se confirma:


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Otro invento de las tv OTAN y de los ukronazis, eso es Lvov



Perdón, error mío. Tienes razón.
Corregido.


----------



## paconan (26 Mar 2022)

Que me quieres decir? que en Rusia hay mucho loco?


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## crocodile (26 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Las decisiones las toma el Gobierno a través del Consejo de Ministros (PSOE+Podemos), no sólo el PSOE.
> 
> Consejo de Ministros: Órgano colegiado superior de gobierno contemplado en el artículo 97 de la Constitución, integrado por el presidente del Gobierno, los vicepresidentes, en su caso, y los ministros, al que le corresponde la superior dirección política y administrativa del Estado.



Un mojón para el PSOE y otro para podemos


----------



## paconan (26 Mar 2022)

segundo ataque aéreo golpeando la ciudad de Lviv


----------



## Impresionante (26 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Las mamuskas están indignadas:



2015


----------



## crocodile (26 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Las mamuskas están indignadas:



Espero que se haga justicia con los carniceros ukronazis


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

Este sería un motivo más para detener una guerra moralmente inaceptable, legalmente injustificable y militarmente inutil, pero en la que cada día mueren más civiles indefensos.


----------



## Impresionante (26 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> segundo ataque aéreo golpeando la ciudad de Lviv



Videos antiguos, ya han circulado


----------



## No al NOM (26 Mar 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Si el problema es que Rusia necesitaba 12-1 para clasificarse y tiene pinta de acabar 4-3.
> 
> Eliminada.



Josan tranquilo hijo que tienes toda la polla rusa bien adentro. Muchos nazis e hijos de puta has visto morir no? Que te pareció la eliminación de azov? Buena caza


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## paconan (26 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Videos antiguos, ya han circulado



No, son de hoy


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Josan tranquilo hijo que tienes toda la polla rusa bien adentro. Muchos nazis e hijos de puta has visto morir no? Que te pareció la eliminación de azov? Buena caza



Un poco gore los vídeos de neutralizar a esa gente, creo que no hacía falta esa propaganda. La verdad que los de Azov mucho postureo, y poca chicha…


----------



## Artedi (26 Mar 2022)

gargamelix dijo:


> Gracias a su nueva doctrina nuclear ofensiva, Rusia ahora ha establecido a nivel mundial:
> 
> 1) Sin nucleares te invaden.
> 2) Con nucleares puedes invadir.
> ...



Incluso esto: si te pasas años tocando los cojones a vecinos con armas nucleares, ni que sean gente paciente al final te puede pasar de todo. No digamos ya si encima eres lo suficientemente imbécil de hacerlo sin armas nucleares, sin ejército comparable, y creyéndote las promesas verbales de un país como los USA.


----------



## magufone (26 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> No, son de hoy



Otro ataque con misiles?


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## magufone (26 Mar 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Incluso esto: si te pasas años tocando los cojones a vecinos con armas nucleares, ni que sean gente paciente al final te puede pasar de todo. No digamos ya si encima eres lo suficientemente imbécil de hacerlo sin armas nucleares, sin ejército comparable, y creyéndote las promesas verbales de un país como los USA.



Lo curioso es que no es la primera vez que lo hacen... Yo creo que el gobierno ucro ya lo sabia... Pero a las malas cobra por los servicios prestados, se exilia y a seguir chupando del bote como martires de la libertad.
El problema, para los pobres ucranianos de a pie.


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

Por desgracia no estamos hablando de derechos y democracia. Lo que está claro es que el que ha invadido un país es Rusia


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## paconan (26 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Otro ataque con misiles?



Eso parece ser

Otro ataque con misiles golpea Lviv, informó el alcalde Andriy Sadovyi.


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Josant2022 (26 Mar 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Josan tranquilo hijo que tienes toda la polla rusa bien adentro. Muchos nazis e hijos de puta has visto morir no? Que te pareció la eliminación de azov? Buena caza



Soy humilde cariño y debo reconocerte que los primeros cuatro o cinco tuve ese pene ruso intentando dilatar el ano y me dolía, pero ahora mismo estoy súper bien en mi papel de activo y el que debe quitarse el semen de la boca antes de hablar eres tú


----------



## No al NOM (26 Mar 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Soy humilde cariño y debo reconocerte que los primeros cuatro o cinco tuve ese pene ruso intentando dilatar el ano y me dolía, pero ahora mismo estoy súper bien en mi papel de activo y el que debe quitarse el semen de la boca antes de hablar eres tú



Yo estoy disfrutando como un enano haciendo vídeos de la excursión


----------



## NoRTH (26 Mar 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Soy humilde cariño y debo reconocerte que los primeros cuatro o cinco tuve ese pene ruso intentando dilatar el ano y me dolía, pero ahora mismo estoy súper bien en mi papel de activo y el que debe quitarse el semen de la boca antes de hablar eres tú



bendito trollete que has venido al mundo a inicios de marzo 

criaturita te tienes que ir al ignore

por cobarde mas que nada


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## arriondas (26 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Lo curioso es que no es la primera vez que lo hacen... Yo creo que el gobierno ucro ya lo sabia... Pero a las malas cobra por los servicios prestados, se exilia y a seguir chupando del bote como martires de la libertad.
> El problema, para los pobres ucranianos de a pie.



De hecho, ya está en el exilio. Los cromas cutres de Zelensky les delatan. Eso sí, pidiendo a los ucranianos de a pie que luchen hasta el final. Total, ellos ya cobraron, a la plebe que le den...


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (26 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> No, los ucranianos van a utilizar las negociaciones para demorar el fin del conflicto, a menos que los rusos traguen y devuelvan Crimea y Donbass





Alvin Red dijo:


> Como están las cosas creo que no, Ucrania es solo un fleco del tema.




Estoy más o menos en eso. Será un conflicto largo y tiene pinta de que pueda escalar de un momento a otro.


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (26 Mar 2022)

Ana Pastor: «Nuestros hijos nos vacilan porque nos llamamos Pastor-Ferreras»


No hay objetivo que se le resista. Además del que ya tiene, de los programas especiales, se ha lanzado a por un tercero: «Dónde estabas entonces», un viaje por los últimos cuarenta años de este país. Los mismos que cumple ella en una semana. Conectamos con Pastor.



www.lavozdegalicia.es


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## magufone (26 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> De hecho, ya está en el exilio. Los cromas cutres de Zelensky les delatan. Eso sí, pidiendo a los ucranianos de a pie que luchen hasta el final. Total, ellos ya cobraron, a la plebe que le den...



Todavia hay algun despistado el el foro que cree que esta todavia en Kiev haciendo mapas


----------



## bubibartra (26 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



A ver la gente se ha tomado al pie de la letra una declaración propagandística del ministerio de defensa que solo era para decirle a la población civil rusa que lo importante es proteger a la gente del Donbass 

A ver las declaraciones son para la población rusa y lo toman como una presentación oficial de la táctica


----------



## Impresionante (26 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> No, son de hoy



No


----------



## Pato Sentado (26 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Hay otro video reciente de los chechenos en esa misma zona


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)

Viejas tácticas conocidas


----------



## raptors (26 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Rusia anuncia la destrucción de un arsenal ucraniano con cuatro misiles Kalibr*
> 
> Las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia han lanzado *cuatro misiles de crucero Kalibr de alta precisión desde un barco de la Flota del Mar Negro y han destruido un arsenal con armas y equipo militar* en la región de Zhitómir, al oeste de Kiev, ha informado el Ministerio de Defensa.
> 
> ...



Que impresionante ha de ser estar de cerca y ver los lanzamientos...!!?? *si de lejos, se ve de poca mad...!!*


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

El experto militar Boris Rozhin nos da un breve resumen de los resultados de la operación para desnazificar y desmilitarizar Ucrania el 25 de marzo de 2022, especial para el canal Voenkor Kotenok Z @voenkorKotenok:

Mariúpol.
Combate urbano. El enemigo continúa retrocediendo en dirección a Azovstal. El anillo de cerco se reduce constantemente. Según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, más de 7.000 personas siguen defendiéndose en la ciudad. El resto del grupo ha dejado de existir.

Dirección Ugledar.
Batallas por Novomikhailovka. Por la noche el enemigo ocupaba la mayor parte del pueblo, la lucha continúa. Mantener Novomikhailovka es de vital importancia para que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania continúen reteniendo Maryinka. 
En la propia Marinka, luchando en las ruinas del pueblo. El ritmo de avance del ejército de la RPD no es alto aquí.

Dirección Zaporozhye.
Se observaron combates al sureste y este de Gulyaipole, así como en el área de Malinovka. Sin cambios en la línea Kamenskoye-Orekhov. Nikopol tampoco tiene promoción.

Nikolaev-Odessa.
Sin cambios importantes. La agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF que avanzó a Krivoy Rog se encuentra a 15-20 km de la ciudad. Además de los ataques con misiles en curso, vale la pena señalar la información que ha aparecido sobre la preparación de una inundación a gran escala del área en la región de Odessa para complicar las operaciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF para bloquear la ciudad y algunos de los puentes ya han sido destruidos. Los residentes locales están seriamente preocupados ya que las áreas residenciales pueden inundarse.

Avdiivka.
Algunos avances en el área de Verkhnetoretsky, luchando cerca de Novobakhmutovka y Troitsky. Novoselka-2 todavía está bajo las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Todavía no hay peleas en el área de Nueva York.

LPR.
No hay grandes cambios en la zona de Severdonetsk y Lysychansk.
Los GRD ucranianos reaparecieron en la parte sur de Rubizhne. La ciudad misma es bombardeada con artillería. En el área de Popasnaya, las tropas de LPR lograron algunos avances. La lucha por la ciudad continúa. Según el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, el 93% del territorio de la república ya ha sido liberado.

Sumy-Cherníhiv.
Hay batallas por Slavutych al oeste de Chernigov. La ciudad está bloqueada. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania abandonaron sus posiciones en las afueras y se retiraron a Slavutych. También están golpeando las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Chernihiv.
En la región de Sumy, el enemigo lanzó un contraataque en Trostyanets (una ciudad al norte de Akhtyrka), los combates continuaban en la parte sur de la ciudad.

Kiev.
En ausencia del mítico cerco del grupo ruso, los combates continuaron en la zona de Irpin, Bucha, Moshchuny, Vyshgorod. Al este de Kiev, la lucha se dirigió al noreste y al este de la región de Brovary. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania anuncian la ocupación del pueblo de Lukyanovka.

Járkov.
Combates de intensidad media al norte y este de la ciudad. Chuguev todavía está bajo las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. La artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y el MLRS fueron atacadas en las regiones del norte de Kharkov. Por la noche hubo impactos en la zona del aeropuerto de Járkov.

Pasa.
Según varios informes, ayer el mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania dio la orden de abandonar Izyum y concentrarse en las batallas por Kamenka. La lucha desde allí se desplaza gradualmente hacia el sur, hacia Barvenkovo y hacia Slavyansk. Las agrupaciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Slavyansk, Kramatorsk y Artemovsk fueron objeto de fuertes ataques.
El comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania está concentrando fuerzas en el área de Artemivsk para poder defenderse del avance del Frente de Donetsk y contrarrestar las Fuerzas Armadas de RF después del avance de la línea Izyum.

@voenkorkotenok


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (26 Mar 2022)

El nuevo orden mundial ha perdido, y no sólo eso. Se han expuesto todos, para que no olvidemos nunca.

Sánchez a tu mujer la van a empalar del culo, y ese día ha de llegar


----------



## Impresionante (26 Mar 2022)

Biden: _Putin no debería quedarse en el poder

 _


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

La guerra durara lo que quiera Putin, él la ha iniciado y él la puede terminar, si no la quiere terminar habrá que derrotarle, todo los demás "excusas de mal pagador".


----------



## Antiparticula (26 Mar 2022)

II guerra mundial , la guerra de la radio
Guerra de Vietnam, la guerra del periodismo gŕáfico.
Guerra de Irak, la guerra de la TV en directo,
Guerra de Ucrania, la guerra del tweeter.

Vamos progresando adecuadamente,


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (26 Mar 2022)

Biden en maximos ya diciendo que hay que echar a Putin jojojojo...

El ejercito ruso destruido y en desbandada jajajajajajaja


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

No se yo pero lo de Anonymous no me fío mucho. Mucho autobombo para luego no desvelar nada realmente relevante o que no se sepa ya.


----------



## paconan (26 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> No


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## raptors (26 Mar 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Macho, córtate un poco. Llevas una o dos semanitas de troleo puro y duro. Y además del malo... ¿te ha dado un aire?



entiendan al _"vladimirovich"_ la tiene bien metida hasta el fondo... por eso sus escritos son de alguien que tiene miedo... ja


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (26 Mar 2022)

Rusia ha perdido, solo le quedan tirar misilazos al mas puro estilo nazi tirando las V2, pero eso no detendra al valiente pueblo ucraniano ni a la NATO


----------



## ProfeInsti (26 Mar 2022)

* Biden llama "carnicero" a Putin durante su visita a Polonia.
* La ONU confirma 1.100 civiles muertos y más de 1.700 heridos.
* Rusia entra en Slavútych, la ciudad de los empleados de Chernóbil
* Ucrania dice que Rusia ha tomado como rehenes a 14 Alcaldes.
* El Alcalde de Chernigov: "La Ciudad está destruida"
* Azerbaiyán ha entrado en el territorio de Nagorno-Karabaj.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (26 Mar 2022)

Otro tanque ruso destruido con toda su tripulación ardiendo ajajjajajaajja, contra el Javelin no hay trinchera que te salve jejejeje


----------



## crocodile (26 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Biden: _Putin no debería quedarse en el poder
> 
> _



No, mejor ponéis a otro que deje que le robeis a Rusia los recursos, verdad pedofilo ?


----------



## Abstenuto (26 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Que yo sepa, ningún jerifalte ruso ha dicho que fueran a instalar un nuevo gobierno en Ucrania


----------



## Casino (26 Mar 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Estoy más o menos en eso. Será un conflicto largo y tiene pinta de que pueda escalar de un momento a otro.




Será más corto de lo que pensamos. 




Los orcos tienen un ejército de pega. Son pura fachada. Solo sirve para reprimir civiles y amedrentar o asesinar competidores políticos.





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (26 Mar 2022)

Un T80 capturado


----------



## Von Rudel (26 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Otro tanque ruso destruido con toda su tripulación ardiendo ajajjajajaajja, contra el Javelin no hay trinchera que te salve jejejeje



Tiene pinta de ser un Fake como un mundo.


----------



## Zappa (26 Mar 2022)

Pues llevamos casi un mes de guerra y yo sigo sin verlo claro de ninguna de las maneras.

Lo que evidentemente tenía que haber sido una operación corta y sin demasiadas bajas se está convirtiendo en una puta carnicería de tres pares de cojones.

La crueldad de ambos bandos va en aumento y eso ya sabemos lo que conlleva, más fotos de soldados muertos y humillados, más ganas de venganza, más fotos, más venganza...

Eso sin tener en cuenta ya las repercusiones económicas para Rusia y Europa, que van camino de hundir a ambos países, y han roto las relaciones comerciales que, por geografía, eran mejores para todos.

Por otra parte, ya hemos entrado en la fase del partido de fútbol con hinchas. La discusión de lo que está pasando ya solo se centra en las atrocidades, civiles, bajas, orcorrusos y ukronazis. Que si los unos tienen el derecho, los otros son los bestias, etc...

La paz no parece interesar a nadie.

Los que están muriendo en el conflicto tienen demasiadas ganas de seguir matando para terminar de una vez con el enemigo.
Los que están interesados en el conflicto quieren que continúe, pues es una guerra proxy de dos bloques.
Y el resto, de los que en el foro son la mayoría, han visto sangre.

En este plan:




Y claro, el circo es un espectáculo único, las cosas como son. Y ahora, con palcos de lujo 4K, ¿cómo no mirar?

Un mes, y el conflicto aún no se ha extendido al resto de la región, pero las posibilidades de que algo así suceda aumentan con el tiempo.

Ahora mismo, un error de Rusia o de la OTAN ya no se podría corregir fácilmente con una admisión del error y una disculpa diplomática.

Sería tomado por una acción de guerra por parte del otro lado, y la cosa escalaría en cero coma, incluso, *Y ESTO ES MUY RELEVANTE*, aunque no lo quisieran los mandamases de ambos bandos.

Las guerras tienen una forma de expandirse más allá del control de sus creadores, cuanto más duran, más posible es que se extiendan.


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

Dicen que los rusos cada vez van mas suaves en las negociaciones, los dias de presentar listados de puntos irrenunciables se han acabado, algunos ya estan sudando frio, pero Zelensky tiene que esperar, continuar mamoneando, dilatando (el tiempo y el ojete de los rusos)en unas semanas los rusos le van entregar Donbass ( y ademas se van a encargar ellos de matar a los jefes de las milicias, ya han matado a muchos), Crimea (con parte de la flota de Sebastopol) y 25 años de gas gratis.

Habra que dar algo a cambio, por ejemplo que Ucrania se compromete a no entrar en la OTAN durante 10 años, para que puedan salvar la cara y que el forero Zurullov pueda venderlo como, Victoria total, Plan completado, Ajedrez, Putin es un genio.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (26 Mar 2022)

BIDEN: Ukraine will never be a victory for Russia!


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (26 Mar 2022)

*Biden dice que Putin "no puede permanecer en el poder"*
*
Biden pide a Occidente armarse de "valor" para una larga guerra
*
*Biden califica a Vladímir Putin de "carnicero"*


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

Lo mejor que puede hacer el hijoPutin es irse de Ucrania (donde no tiene derecho a estar) y dejarlos en paz de una vez y si no lo hace que no lloriquee de que Occidente esta marginando a Rusia.


----------



## Impresionante (26 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> No, mejor ponéis a otro que deje que le robeis a Rusia los recursos, verdad pedofilo ?



_"Biden no pidió un cambio de régimen en Rusia - Casa Blanca" _(y nuevamente el personal de WH tuvo que intervenir para aclarar las tonterías que balbuceó senil)


----------



## raptors (26 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


>



Ladren perros...!! se sigue avanzando...


----------



## alfonbass (26 Mar 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> No，ａ China lo que le viene genial es una Rusia musculosa y con esteroides como brazo derecho del eje euroasiatico.



China está deseando hacerse con Siberia


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (26 Mar 2022)

Rusia debe ser desarmada, troceada y humillada


----------



## Teuro (26 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Esta guerra va a dejar Rusia arruinada y desecha jojojo, todo ello sin un solo soldado americano muerto jojojo



Pues es un problema muy gordo, porque la "guerra de verdad" no es contra Rusia, sino contra China. A mayor debilidad de Rusia más fácil de absorver por parte de China.

Estoy seguro que China también juega y apuesta por la debilidad de Rusia.


----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Biden dice que Putin "no puede permanecer en el poder"*
> 
> *Biden pide a Occidente armarse de "valor" para una larga guerra*
> 
> *Biden califica a Vladímir Putin de "carnicero"*











Biden llama a Putin “carnicero” y dice que “no puede permanecer en el poder”


El presidente de Estados Unidos aprovecha su visita a Polonia para reunirse con los ministros ucranios de Defensa y Exteriores




elpais.com





Id a la guerra y si eso yo ya os envío unos Javelin. O no.
Lo más triste de la historia es que USA pasa olímpicamente de los pueblos del Este. Está dispuesto a sacrificarlos como pollos.
Todo sea por erosionar a eurasia y someter a la UE.


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

DURA ADVERTENCIA DE RUSIA A EE.UU!! 

Vladimir hijoPutin explicó hoy en el parlamento ruso que aunque no quiere confrontación está dispuesto a atacar a EE.UU con ojivas nucleares si este país despliega misiles nucleares en Europa....


----------



## Mort Cinder (26 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Yo creo que en USA hay eso y contaminación masiva de aguas por el fracking. Pero es un país enorme y muchas explotaciones deben estar muy lejos de zonas pobladas. HOlanda es un hormiguero, y aunque el norte está menos poblado, la densidad es alta. .



En la ciudad alemana en la que vivo, el gas es de Holanda. Lo van a cortar en año y medio y suplir con gas ruso … me dijo el técnico que vino hace dos meses a comprobar que mi cocina y calentador de gas eran compatibles con el gas ruso, que por lo visto lleva más octanos que el holandés, o sea, que el gas holandés sale más amariconao que el ruso


----------



## Carlos Dutty (26 Mar 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Que yo sepa, ningún jerifalte ruso ha dicho que fueran a instalar un nuevo gobierno en Ucrania





Desmilatarización y "desnazificación" de Ucrania. Cómo se consigue esto sin básicamente una rendición incondicional, y especialmente el segundo delirante punto, sin una ocupación completa? Está claro que el objetivo oficialmente declarado inicialmente era toda Ucrania, o al menos tomar sus centros de poder, empezando por la capital y poniendo a un Gobierno de ocupación.

Quién diga que todo le va a Putin según el plan, o bien no sabe de lo que habla, o bien miente.

Y quiero reflexionar que todo el que sea se considere proRuso, debería ser radicalmente antiPutin, al menos que les parezca bien que Rusia sea un gobierno de una oligarquía mafiosa decadente cuyo trono lo tiene un aspirante a Zar. Rusia está en decadencía en todos los niveles por Putin y su sistema.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (26 Mar 2022)

*Biden advierte a Putin de que no ataque "ni un solo centímetro" del territorio de la OTAN*


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Un mes, y el conflicto aún no se ha extendido al resto de la región, pero las posibilidades de que algo así suceda aumentan con el tiempo.



Pues yo no lo veo así, el peligro era al principio, en un primer momento cuando ambos bloques (OTAN-Rusia) se veian en terreno desconocido y los errores sin vuelta atrás eran más probables. Ahora ya la cosa está estabilizada, todos los actores internacionales han enseñado sus posturas y todo el mundo sabe a qué atenerse. Todos saben lo que NO deben de hacer.
Yo creo que afortunadamente el riesgo de escalada es cada vez menor, pero solo es mi modesta opinión.


----------



## Tierra Azul (26 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> _"Biden no pidió un cambio de régimen en Rusia - Casa Blanca" _(y nuevamente el personal de WH tuvo que intervenir para aclarar las tonterías que balbuceó senil)



XD yalo hicieron en el 2014


----------



## Charidemo (26 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Las decisiones las toma el Gobierno a través del Consejo de Ministros (PSOE+Podemos), no sólo el PSOE.
> 
> Consejo de Ministros: Órgano colegiado superior de gobierno contemplado en el artículo 97 de la Constitución, integrado por el presidente del Gobierno, los vicepresidentes, en su caso, y los ministros, al que le corresponde la superior dirección política y administrativa del Estado.



Lo del Sáhara no fue una decisión del gobierno sino una carta enviada por Pedro Sánchez al gobierno marroquí sin consulta al consejo de ministros. Hechos consumados en algo que en realidad no es competencia del gobierno.


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

*La Casa Blanca matiza que Biden no está pidiendo un cambio de régimen en Rusia.*
El presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, no estaba pidiendo un cambio de régimen en Rusia cuando este sábado ha dicho que el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, "no puede permanecer en el poder", asegura un funcionario de la Casa Blanca citado por la agencia Reuters. "Lo que quería decir el presidente era que no se puede permitir que Putin ejerza el poder sobre sus vecinos o la región. No estaba discutiendo el poder de Putin en Rusia o el cambio de régimen", ha explicado este funcionario.

*La frase textual de Bide, pronunciada al cierre de su discurso, fue "por el amor de Dios, este hombre no puede seguir en el poder". Era su primera alusión a la permanencia de Putin al frente de Rusia.*


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Pues yo no lo veo así, el peligro era al principio, en un primer momento cuando ambos bloques (OTAN-Rusia) se veian en terreno desconocido y los errores sin vuelta atrás eran más probables. Ahora ya la cosa está estabilizada, todos los actores internacionales han enseñado sus posturas y todo el mundo sabe a qué atenerse. Todos saben lo que NO deben de hacer.
> Yo creo que afortunadamente el riesgo de escalada es cada vez menor, pero solo es mi modesta opinión.



Disiento, la derrota rusa es estrepitosa, todo el mundo lo esta viendo, Azerbayan por ejemplo ya le va a echar el lazo a Nagorno aprovechando que han tenido que sacar de alli a las tropas rusas de paz para enviarlas a Ucrania ante la debacle.

Rusia esta a semanas de quedarse pracicamente sin ejercito convencional...a partir de ahi solo le quedan las nukes, nada mas.


----------



## Zappa (26 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Pues yo no lo veo así, el peligro era al principio, en un primer momento cuando ambos bloques (OTAN-Rusia) se veian en terreno desconocido y los errores sin vuelta atrás eran más probables. Ahora ya la cosa está estabilizada, todos los actores internacionales han enseñado sus posturas y todo el mundo sabe a qué atenerse. *Todos saben lo que NO deben de hacer.*
> Yo creo que afortunadamente el riesgo de escalada es cada vez menor, pero solo es mi modesta opinión.



Precisamente por eso hablaba de un error.
Imagina un simple error en un cálculo que hace que un misil reviente en Rumanía, que está al lado, o en Polonia.
Que si, que me dirás que vaya cagada, pero mira:









El error más tonto en la historia de la NASA


El 23 de septiembre de 1999, la Mars Climate Orbiter desapareció de los monitores de la NASA. Nadie sabía qué había sucedido con un proyecto de 125 millones




blogs.elconfidencial.com





Y son la NASA. 
Así que el gopnik medio en control de artillería, imagínate.  

Claro que no van a cagarla A PROPÓSITO (a no ser que ese sea el Master Plan), pero si hay una cagada accidental... ay madre la que se puede liar.


----------



## paconan (26 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Pues llevamos casi un mes de guerra y yo sigo sin verlo claro de ninguna de las maneras.
> 
> Lo que evidentemente tenía que haber sido una operación corta y sin demasiadas bajas se está convirtiendo en una puta carnicería de tres pares de cojones.
> 
> ...



Ahora mismo la baza nuclear esta sobre la mesa en ambos lados, creo que a nadie le interesa en este momento una escalada
Nadie se va a rendir y el conflicto puede ir para largo, sin duda 
Todo depende de las negociaciones, esperemos...


----------



## Zappa (26 Mar 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> En la ciudad alemana en la que vivo, el gas es de Holanda. Lo van a cortar en año y medio y suplir con gas ruso … me dijo el técnico que vino hace dos meses a comprobar que mi cocina y calentador de gas eran compatibles con el gas ruso, que por lo visto lleva más octanos que el holandés, o sea, que el gas holandés sale más amariconao que el ruso



Siendo honesto solo hay que ver los quesos para entender la blandura de Holanda.
Hermosos tulipanes y guapas chicas, eso si.


----------



## Von Rudel (26 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Biden dice que Putin "no puede permanecer en el poder"*
> 
> *Biden pide a Occidente armarse de "valor" para una larga guerra*
> 
> *Biden califica a Vladímir Putin de "carnicero"*



Tiene huevos que lo diga el Vicepresidente del gobierno que mas golpes de estado dio desde la guerra fria.


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

*Ciudadanos rusos protestan en Praga contra la invasión de Ucrania.*
Varios miles de personas se han manifestado este sábado en Praga contra la invasión rusa de Ucrania, tras *una convocatoria realizada por ciudadanos rusos residentes en la República Checa*, que pedían tomar posición públicamente contra las políticas de Moscú.

Unas 5.000 personas, según estimaciones de la prensa checa, marcharon por el centro de Praga, ondeando banderas blancas y blanquiazules como símbolos de oposición tanto a la invasión de Ucrania como al presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin.

Varios manifestantes denunciaban que *Rusia se va convirtiendo en un Estado "fascista" bajo el mando de Putin* y mostraban su apoyo al opositor Alexéi Navalni, informa Irozhlas, la versión digital de la radio pública checa.


----------



## Vilux (26 Mar 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Desmilatarización y "desnazificación" de Ucrania. Cómo se consigue esto sin básicamente una rendición incondicional, y especialmente el segundo delirante punto, sin una ocupación completa? Está claro que el objetivo oficialmente declarado inicialmente era toda Ucrania, o al menos tomar sus centros de poder, empezando por la capital y poniendo a un Gobierno de ocupación.
> 
> Quién diga que todo le va a Putin según el plan, o bien no sabe de lo que habla, o bien miente.
> 
> Y quiero reflexionar que todo el que sea se considere proRuso, debería ser radicalmente antiPutin, al menos que les parezca bien que Rusia sea un gobierno de una oligarquía mafiosa decadente cuyo trono lo tiene un aspirante a Zar. Rusia está en decadencía en todos los niveles por Putin y su sistema.



Putin no te va a contar el verdadero plan, no es precisamente gilipollas. 

La oligarquías gobiernam en EEUU y la UE, Pfizer sin ir más lejos se llevado trilones por la pura cara.

Arregla li tuyo y que Rusia arregle lo suyo y nos siga regalando la energía porque si no vamos a la edad de piedra.


----------



## ccartech (26 Mar 2022)

Registramos la confesión de un criminal de guerra que, al final de su discurso, dice que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los "voluntarios" no han hecho prisionero a nadie durante mucho tiempo.


----------



## EUROPIA (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Abstenuto (26 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Otro gilipollas que se cree que los rusos están reduciendo las ciudades a escombros porque se lo dice la tele con sus dos planos seleccionados para colar la mercancía revenida


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Ahora mismo la baza nuclear esta sobre la mesa en ambos lados, creo que a nadie le interesa en este momento una escalada
> Nadie se va a rendir y el conflicto puede ir para largo, sin duda
> Todo depende de las negociaciones, esperemos...




Negociar?

Muy muy lejos lo veo, Zelenski se ha venido arriba, y hace bien.

Por otro lado, no veo a Rusia renunciando al Sur costero...


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (26 Mar 2022)

Captan los bombarderos nucleares de Putin en una base rusa cerca de Ucrania


Vladimir Putin tiene lista su flota de cazabombarderos de ataque nuclear, con los que amenaza con lanzar sus bombas contra Occidente.




okdiario.com




*Satélites israelíes captan los bombarderos nucleares de Putin en una base rusa cerca de Ucrania*


El presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin,* amenaza a Occidente con recurrir a su arsenal nuclear en caso de sentirse acorralado o ver a Rusia en «*peligro existencial*». La *OTAN* y *EEUU,* mientras tanto, anuncian al Kremlin que responderán si utiliza armas nucleares o químicas en Ucrania. Y en medio de esas demostraciones de fuerza, satélites israelíes han conseguido fotografiar en una *base de Sarátov* (Rusia) próxima a Ucrania a la flota de _Cisnes Blancos_: los cazabombarderos estratégicos *Tu-160M* con los que Putin podría lanzar un ataque nuclear. Cada uno puede llevar 24 misiles con cabeza atómica.

Una decena de cazabombarderos Tupolev 160 (oficialmente Rusia tiene 16) ha sido fotografiada por satélites de la empresa civil israelí* ISI Geospatial* *Solutions* hace unos días. La flota, principal vector nuclear de la fuerza aérea rusa (complementados con los misiles balísticos y los submarinos), se encontraba estacionada junto a una pista de la base de Engels-2 (lleva el nombre de *Friedrich Engels*, padre del comunismo junto a Karl Marx). Ucrania ha denunciado que algunos de los ataques más devastadores con misiles de crucero lanzados por Rusia durante su invasión partieron desde estas instalaciones, situadas cerca de la frontera.

Gracias a los satélites israelíes se ha podido comprobar que, al menos de forma visual, la flota de los _Cisnes Blancos_ está operativa y podría jugar un papel importante en una hipotética ofensiva nuclear de Putin sobre Ucrania. Un escenario que la OTAN, tal y como confirmó esta semana tras la cumbre de líderes de la Alianza, ve factible. De hecho, del cuartel general de la organización militar salió la orden de *blindar Europa* ante un posible ataque con armas nucleares.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (26 Mar 2022)

Mas soldados rusos rindiendose en masa


----------



## ccartech (26 Mar 2022)

El primer sistema de defensa aérea "Patriot", del grupo de combate multinacional de la OTAN desplegado en Eslovaquia en respuesta a la situación en Ucrania, ha comenzado a realizar las tareas de protección del espacio aéreo de la república, dijo el primer ministro Eduard Heger.


----------



## Zappa (26 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Disiento, la derrota rusa es estrepitosa, todo el mundo lo esta viendo, *Azerbayan por ejemplo ya le va a echar el lazo a Nagorno aprovechando que han tenido que sacar de alli a las tropas rusas de paz para enviarlas a Ucrania ante la debacle*.
> Rusia esta a semanas de quedarse pracicamente sin ejercito convencional...a partir de ahi solo le quedan las nukes, nada mas.



Si, esto debería darnos una idea de la cantidad de efectivos que Rusia está usando en la campaña.

Diría que están echándole todo lo que tienen, y si hay actores que empiezan a ver que Rusia está débil, podría ser muy peligroso que se metan en aventuras también.

¿Veis lo que digo con esto de que los conflictos se expanden, verdad?

Cuando un GRAN PODER, como es (o era, no voy a entrar en gilipolleces) Rusia / URSS se está metiendo en fregaos y no gana en unos pocos días / semanas, el resto del planeta empieza a salivar ante la posibilidad de quedarse con TODO lo que ese gran poder domina o protege.

De ahí que aunque respeto el "todo es parte del plan", veo que o termina PRONTO, o Rusia se desangra militarmente.

A no ser que empiecen las levas forzosas, claro.

Espero que no lleguemos a eso, porque lo siguiente SI QUE SON LOS NUKES.


----------



## ccartech (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (26 Mar 2022)

[Leopolis está llena de nazis. Hay que tirarla abajo ya


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)

Continúan las deportaciones para una posible sustitución poblacional


----------



## No al NOM (26 Mar 2022)

Marsupia en la secta


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## EUROPIA (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

*"Luchas callejeras" en Mariupol y combates en torno a Jarkov y Kiev.*
Las fuerzas rusas continúan centrando sus esfuerzos en la asediada ciudad portuaria de Mariupol, en el sureste y perteneciente a la región de Donetsk, en el Donbás, según el asesor del jefe de la Oficina Presidencial de Ucrania, Oleksiy Arestóvych. *"El enemigo continúa concentrando sus esfuerzos en la ciudad de Mariupol, donde continúa la lucha callejera. Está tratando de avanzar en el área de Izium (en la región de Jarkov) y en la región de Kiev para tomar ciertas acciones tácticas"*, ha señalado.

El Mando General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ha afirmado además en su último parte militar que en las localidades en la región de Jersón, en el sur, "hay un aumento del terror hacia la población local por parte de los ocupantes".

*Según la inteligencia militar británica, Rusia mantiene el bloqueo a Jarkov, en el este; Chernigov, al norte; y Mariupol. *El alcalde de Chernígov, Vladyslav Atroshenko, ha señalado este sábado que 200 civiles han muerto en una "ciudad que está hecha pedazos" y en la que solo quedan entre 120.000 y 130.000 ciudadanos, prácticamente la mitad. "Nadie va a entregar la ciudad", ha recalcado, según recoge el periódico Ukrayinska Pravda y cita la agencia EFE.


----------



## ccartech (26 Mar 2022)

La edición internacional de FAN ha preparado un mapa de cambios en la situación operativa en Ucrania y Donbass durante un mes desde el inicio de la operación especial de las Fuerzas Armadas RF hasta el 26 de marzo de 2022.


----------



## NPI (26 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Buena síntesis.



*Javier Couso Permuy* persona *confiable *de *György Schwartz*


----------



## ccartech (26 Mar 2022)

El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de la UE dice que espera un regreso al acuerdo nuclear de Irán (JCPOA) en unos días: Mayadeen


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Si, esto debería darnos una idea de la cantidad de efectivos que Rusia está usando en la campaña.
> 
> Diría que están echándole todo lo que tienen, y si hay actores que empiezan a ver que Rusia está débil, podría ser muy peligroso que se metan en aventuras también.
> 
> ...




Y qué pasa si se desangra?

Al llegar al muerto propio número X te amenaza con la nuke?


----------



## Von Rudel (26 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> No se producirá. Los rusos están negociando una retirada honrosa, veremos a ver que dicen los ucranianos ya que lógicamente querrán recuperar lo que es suyo.




Hace 16 dias ya estaban con la matraca de que los Rusos estaban perdiendo y que estaban ya pidiendo la paz.

Este es el nivel del analisis militar y politico.


----------



## No al NOM (26 Mar 2022)

Que alguien pase las coordenadas de la secta a Rusia y que manden unos Kalibr


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## delhierro (26 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Si, esto debería darnos una idea de la cantidad de efectivos que Rusia está usando en la campaña.
> 
> Diría que están echándole todo lo que tienen, y si hay actores que empiezan a ver que Rusia está débil, podría ser muy peligroso que se metan en aventuras también.
> 
> ...



Esta usando una parte pequeña de su ejercito precisamente porque no puede dejar desguarnecidas sus enormes fronteras.

De momento , ni siquiera han pedido voluntarios. Ni han movilizado nada.

Lo que si esta claro es que los anglos moveran todos los hilos posibles, eso si , ellos no lucharan.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Precisamente por eso hablaba de un error.
> Imagina un simple error en un cálculo que hace que un misil reviente en Rumanía, que está al lado, o en Polonia.
> Que si, que me dirás que vaya cagada, pero mira:
> 
> ...




Eso no va tan rápido.


Sólo un gatillo fácil tipo Trump respondería en minutos, sobre todo si le llaman mientras está viendo los dibujos o cagando en el pecho a la cyborg.


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zappa (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Y qué pasa si se desangra?
> 
> Al llegar al muerto propio número X te amenaza con la nuke?



Pues que quizás, si se ve acabado y nadie le pare, si que los lance.
Espero que no, pero es una posibilidad, desde luego.


----------



## ccartech (26 Mar 2022)

Los francotiradores ucranianos cerca de Gorlovka están siendo destruidos activamente por ATGM. Para evitar bajas entre el personal, las fuerzas especiales de la RPD destruyen las posiciones de los francotiradores ucranianos con misiles antitanque.


----------



## Zappa (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Eso no va tan rápido.
> 
> 
> Sólo un gatillo fácil tipo Trump respondería en minutos, sobre todo si le llaman mientras está viendo los dibujos o cagando en el pecho a la cyborg.



Bueno, en la guerra de Yugoslavia, EEUU bombardeó "por error" la embajada de China.
Una cagada de ese tipo sería letal ahora mismo.


----------



## quijotin (26 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Claro, entre nazis es normal que se entiendan.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (26 Mar 2022)

Todo Rusia es un puto meme


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Pues que quizás, si se ve acabado y nadie le pare, si que los lance.
> Espero que no, pero es una posibilidad, desde luego.




Venga ya.


Se le ocurriría alguna salvajada, como meterle una andanada gordísima a Kiev, pero no va a darle al botón.


----------



## ccartech (26 Mar 2022)

Teniente coronel capturado del centro de comunicaciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## ussser (26 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Pues llevamos casi un mes de guerra y yo sigo sin verlo claro de ninguna de las maneras.
> 
> Lo que evidentemente tenía que haber sido una operación corta y sin demasiadas bajas se está convirtiendo en una puta carnicería de tres pares de cojones.
> 
> ...



Biden ya tiene su contrato de gas y seguro que las armamentísticas yankie están contentas, que más quiere?


----------



## Zappa (26 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



¿40.000 bajas entre muertos y heridos?

Me parece una jodida barbaridad, si es cierto, ha perdido un 25% del ejército, y creo (@Gotthard que nos ilustre), que eso se considera una catástrofe en términos militares.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Todo Rusia es un puto meme




Joder, me defraudó, pensé que llevaría una Z.


----------



## Arraki (26 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Mas soldados rusos rindiendose en masa



BUenas.

Hoy ya es el segundo intento de manipulación que te pillo. 

Realmente me gusta informarme por todas las partes en conflicto pero me toca lo cojones que me intenten tomar por tonto.

Pasa a mi lista de ignorados, ya se que se la sudará, pero quería que tuviera conocimiento.


----------



## delhierro (26 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¿40.000 bajas entre muertos y heridos?
> 
> Me parece una jodida barbaridad, si es cierto, ha perdido un 25% del ejército, y creo (@Gotthard que nos ilustre), que eso se considera una catástrofe en términos militares.



Esas cifras son chorradas propagandisticas. Las que dio el ruso son más o menos correctas, posiblemente ha retrasado los ultimos 3 o 4 dias reduciendolas algo.

Y no hago distinciones porque me caigan mejor los rusos que los anglos, en el 2014 se decia que los ucranianos habian perdido 40.000 soldados y me descojonaba porque no era creible.

Van a cabrear a los rusos, con tanto video sobre prisioneros ( algunos son falsos , pero mucha gente ni lo nota ) , y Putin nos va a parecer a todos el abuelito amable. Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (26 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> El primer sistema de defensa aérea "Patriot", del grupo de combate multinacional de la OTAN desplegado en Eslovaquia en respuesta a la situación en Ucrania, ha comenzado a realizar las tareas de protección del espacio aéreo de la república, dijo el primer ministro Eduard Heger.



¡Menuda garantía de seguridad! Solo hay que ver la impunidad con que actuan habitualmente los misiles balísticos Hutis en Arabia Saudí. Ayer mismo en la F1.
Menudo escudo...


----------



## Kartoffeln (26 Mar 2022)

Estos son los soldados de las mariconas del botox, Putin y Lavrov



Casi niños que no han conocido más que la mierda en sus vidas, enviados a invadir ilegalmente otro país mientras ese par de viejos maricones viviendo la vida padre.


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

*El alcalde de Leópolis asegura que los proyectiles rusos contra la ciudad se lanzaron desde Sebastopol.*
El alcalde de Léopolis, la ciudad ucraniana cercana a Polonia atacada este sábado por tercera vez desde el inicio de la guerra, ha asegurado esta tarde que* los bombardeos no han causado muertos.*

Ha afirmado además que los proyectiles *se lanzaron desde Sebastopol, en la península de Crimea, un territorio que pertenece a Ucrania pero que Rusia se anexionó de facto e ilegalmente en el año 2.014*.


----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zappa (26 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Esta usando una parte pequeña de su ejercito precisamente porque no puede dejar desguarnecidas sus enormes fronteras.
> 
> De momento , ni siquiera han pedido voluntarios. Ni han movilizado nada.



Si tiene que pedir voluntarios, es que está realmente jodido.
El ejército profesional debería ser suficiente para cualquier tipo de campaña, a no ser que se haya metido en una guerra que no puede ganar... excepto arrasando hasta los cimientos Ukrania.

Y eso tiene un alto coste económico, militar, diplomático e interno. La gente común de Rusia no sé yo si estarán por la labor de reducir Kiev a cenizas al estilo Dresde.



> Lo que si esta claro es que los anglos moveran todos los hilos posibles, eso si , ellos no lucharan.



Pues eso tendría que haberlo tenido en cuenta.

Las últimas declaraciones grabadas de Putin tienen un tono MUY DIFERENTE.
Así como el día de la invasión era todo agresividad y firmeza, lo último me suena más a mi a quejido.
A quejido de que los occidentales se lo están poniendo difícil, y qué cabrones que son.

Me parece a mi que no le está saliendo como quería.
Sólo mi opinión de forero cuñao, claro está.


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Si, esto debería darnos una idea de la cantidad de efectivos que Rusia está usando en la campaña.
> 
> Diría que están echándole todo lo que tienen, y si hay actores que empiezan a ver que Rusia está débil, podría ser muy peligroso que se metan en aventuras también.
> 
> ...



La salida se la tiene que dar USA, en un punto debe ordenarle a Zelensky que le de una concesion para que puedan salir de Ucrania, pero supongo que para que Rusia obtenga una salida antes de que todo su ejercito sea laminado en Ucrania la salida ( o mejor muerte) de Putin es condicion sine quanon y ahi juegan tambien las elites rusas y sus contactos con USA.

Pero claro todo eso puede fallar, el ejercitlo ruso es destruido, los ucranianos se vienen muy arriba y no solo no dan nada sino que quieren terminar la guerra en Sebastopol, nadie consigue liquidar a Putin...y la tenemos liada.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Mas soldados rusos rindiendose en masa



Vaya, vaya…otra cuenta del multinick premium del otanfato a la nevera…


----------



## Abstenuto (26 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Hay algo muy curioso en todos los vídeos y fotos de tanques y vehículos militares rusos destruidos.

Prácticamente en ninguno se ven los cadáveres de los tripulantes

Lo que me hace pensar que buena parte de esos tanques no fueron destruidos en combate (fueron abandonados tras inutilizarlos y posteriormente destruidos por los ucranianos) o recibieron impactos que inutilizaron el tanque pero la tripulación pudo escapar


----------



## ccartech (26 Mar 2022)

Otro conocido nazi, Denis Kotenko, apodado "Skipper", fue decapitado por chechenos. Desafortunadamente, su madre no estaba al frente para verla y luego arrastrarla con tanques sobre el asfalto, como lo hicieron en 3 años...


NO SE FUE SOLO


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (26 Mar 2022)

Ahora rectifican 

*Casa Blanca: Biden "no estaba pidiendo un cambio de régimen"*
Al final de su discurso en Varsovia, el presidente de los Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, dijo sobre Vladimir Putin: "Por el amor de Dios, este hombre no puede permanecer en el poder".
Desde entonces, la Casa Blanca ha aclarado que Biden no estaba pidiendo un cambio de régimen.
El Kremlin dijo que tales asuntos "no le correspondían a Biden decidir", y agregó: "El presidente de Rusia es elegido por los rusos".


----------



## quijotin (26 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¿40.000 bajas entre muertos y heridos?
> 
> Me parece una jodida barbaridad, si es cierto, ha perdido un 25% del ejército, y creo (@Gotthard que nos ilustre), que eso se considera una catástrofe en términos militares.



Joder, eso no tiene ninguna credibilidad, es pura propaganda


----------



## frangelico (26 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Si tiene que pedir voluntarios, es que está realmente jodido.
> El ejército profesional debería ser suficiente para cualquier tipo de campaña, a no ser que se haya metido en una guerra que no puede ganar... excepto arrasando hasta los cimientos Ukrania.
> 
> Y eso tiene un alto coste económico, militar, diplomático e interno. La gente común de Rusia no sé yo si estarán por la labor de reducir Kiev a cenizas al estilo Dresde.
> ...



El ejército ruso entre otras cosas imagino que tiene funciones de ocupación del territorio, como el franquista, que estaba desplegado para eliminar a jornaleros o mineros en caso de sublevación. Así que debe tener una limitada capacidad de despliegue que se añade a las carencias logísticas que se adivinan. Parece que por ejemplo 100.000 efectivos se ocupan de todo el sistema nuclear, y a esos no los puede mover (y quiero creer que ahi la proporción de profesionales es elevada) . Hay también un anillo de defensa de Moscú con muchos medios humanos y materiales que tampoco son desplegables .


----------



## chemarin (26 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *La situación en Nagorno-Karabaj se ha deteriorado gravemente*
> 
> El 24 de marzo, los azerbaiyanos invadieron la zona de responsabilidad del contingente ruso de mantenimiento de la paz, avanzaron y ocuparon la aldea de Parukh pero fueron detenidos por las fuerzas de mantenimiento de la paz.
> Hoy intentaron nuevamente avanzar. Estallaron tiroteos. El ejército azerbaiyano infligió 4 ataques a unidades armenias, 4 ataques con drones "Bayraktar-TB2".
> ...



Igual la OTAN le está montando un pollo a Rusia a través de Azerbayán, en realidad Turquía. Tela la de gente que se corrompe en el planeta.


----------



## Evangelion (26 Mar 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Estos son los soldados de las mariconas del botox, Putin y Lavrov
> 
> 
> 
> Casi niños que no han conocido más que la mierda en sus vidas, enviados a invadir ilegalmente otro país mientras ese par de viejos maricones viviendo la vida padre.



A ver como defienden esto los tarados putinlovers.


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

*Mariúpol denuncia deportación de médicos y pacientes refugiados en hospital.*
Las autoridades de la *Mariúpol*, en el sur de *Ucrania*, denunciaron hoy la deportación masiva de médicos y pacientes que se habían refugiado en el sótano de un hospital de esa ciudad, bajo el asedio de la tropas rusas.

Fuentes locales informaron, según el portal ucraniano *Ukrinform*, de la detención de unas 700 personas, de las cuales un número no precisado fue deportado en dirección desconocida.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (26 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


>



Moooooooooooooooola.

O los UMMITAS construyen sistemas antimisiles en el POLO NORTE o estamos jodidos, los pepinazos más grandes sobrevuelan el polo norte.


----------



## Teuro (26 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Captan los bombarderos nucleares de Putin en una base rusa cerca de Ucrania
> 
> 
> Vladimir Putin tiene lista su flota de cazabombarderos de ataque nuclear, con los que amenaza con lanzar sus bombas contra Occidente.
> ...



Tirar una nuke en Ucrania es el peor de los escenarios posibles, haría que media ONU se pusiera a enriquecer uranio al día siguiente. Hasta Andorra desarrollaría so propio plan nuclear y misiles intercontinentales.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (26 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Otro conocido nazi, Denis Kotenko, apodado "Skipper", fue decapitado por chechenos. Desafortunadamente, su madre no estaba al frente para verla y luego arrastrarla con tanques sobre el asfalto, como lo hicieron en 3 años...



Una rata menos, espero que sufriera


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## quijotin (26 Mar 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Hay algo muy curioso en todos los vídeos y fotos de tanques y vehículos militares rusos destruidos.
> 
> Prácticamente en ninguno se ven los cadáveres de los tripulantes
> 
> Lo que me hace pensar que buena parte de esos tanques no fueron destruidos en combate (fueron abandonados tras inutilizarlos y posteriormente destruidos por los ucranianos) o recibieron impactos que inutilizaron el tanque pero la tripulación pudo escapar



O que en realidad son tanques ucranianos.


----------



## Carlos Dutty (26 Mar 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Putin no te va a contar el verdadero plan, no es precisamente gilipollas.
> 
> La oligarquías gobiernam en EEUU y la UE, Pfizer sin ir más lejos se llevado trilones por la pura cara.
> 
> Arregla li tuyo y que Rusia arregle lo suyo y nos siga regalando la energía porque si no vamos a la edad de piedra.



No es que cuente o no el plan, ni por donde va a entrar o no, sino el hecho de que para conseguir lo que él decía que prentendía conseguir no se consigue solo con el Donbass, que básicamente para eso no empiezas una guerra de este tamaño porque es poco más que mantener el Status Quo. Escalas un conflicto fronterizo a una guerra y luego lo desescalas? No veis que no tiene sentido.

Qué EEUU y UE funcionan por lobbies es obvio, y estos deberían estar prohibidos. No creo que vivamos en una democracia perfecta, ni siquiera buena, pasable como mucho, y que la economía especialmente para los paises europeos del sur va cada vez peor. Eso lo acepto.

Pero todo esto anterior no quita el despropósito que es el sistema político Ruso, es bastante peor. No hay ni siquiera varios poderes del tipo que sea, que mantengan un cierto equilibrio. Simplemente fijaros como a Putin hasta sus más altos cargos le dicen en público tartamudeando lo que él quiere oir. Hoy ha salido el Ministro de Defensa (que se le nota en la cara que ha perdido peso en estas 2 semanas) con otros oficiales y la cara de algunos era de miedo, más que de preocupación... Se ha instalado un semidios en el Kremlin o cómo va esto? Rusia ha vuelto a 1700?

Voy a decirlo bien claro, a Rusia lo mejor que le puede pasar es una derrota en Ucrania, para que caiga Putin y el sistema político que ha instaurado.

Sobre la energía, a ver, subir de precio todo lo va a hacer, pero no nos vamos a quedar sin energía. Si tienen construir centraler nucleares lo harán, por mucho que se quejen algunos.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (26 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Será más corto de lo que pensamos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pues con la tontería dura ya 8 años.

Y por otro lado, propaganda manda: los medios emiten las imágenes de Biden en Polonia cogiendo niños y preguntando si "tus ojos son de tu padre o de tu madre". EEUU y la OTAN son los buenos, y lo han sido siempre... ¿Qué tal si todos son unos cabronazos?


----------



## Zappa (26 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Esas cifras son chorradas propagandisticas. Las que dio el ruso son más o menos correctas, posiblemente ha retrasado los ultimos 3 o 4 dias reduciendolas algo.
> 
> Y no hago distinciones porque me caigan mejor los rusos que los anglos, en el 2014 se decia que los ucranianos habian perdido 40.000 soldados y me descojonaba porque no era creible.
> 
> Van a cabrear a los rusos, con tanto video sobre prisioneros ( algunos son falsos , pero mucha gente ni lo nota ) , y Putin nos va a parecer a todos el abuelito amable. Tiempo al tiempo.



No comparto tu opinión al respecto a estas alturas de la contienda.
Esto tenía que haber sido ganado YA.
Llevamos un mes.
Del ejército que, en su momento, acojonaba a EEUU y hacía que se gastaran millones de billones en armas y más armas.

Ukrania tiene un ejército de unos 200.000 soldados en total.
Saddam tenía un ejército de al menos 200.000 soldados.

Me temo que la única forma de "ganar" esto va a ser reducir Ukrania a cenizas, porque la _"operación estratégica limitada de cirugía no invasiva"_ le está saliendo COMO EL PUTO CULO.


----------



## loquesubebaja (26 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Pues llevamos casi un mes de guerra y yo sigo sin verlo claro de ninguna de las maneras.
> 
> Lo que evidentemente tenía que haber sido una operación corta y sin demasiadas bajas se está convirtiendo en una puta carnicería de tres pares de cojones.
> 
> ...





arriondas dijo:


> De hecho, ya está en el exilio. Los cromas cutres de Zelensky les delatan. Eso sí, pidiendo a los ucranianos de a pie que luchen hasta el final. Total, ellos ya cobraron, a la plebe que le den...



Lamentable. De quien si es verdad que no sabemos dónde está es Putin. Pero, en fin, el esclavo se apunta usualmente a defender al fuerte. Por eso es esclavo.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

Rusia no va a atacar territorio OTAN porque sería meterse en una guerra inasumible y que corre riesgo de ser nuclear. 

Nadie quiere eso en el mundo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Mar 2022)

Rusos disparan contra instalación de neutrones en Kharkiv 

Fuente Ukra: censor.net

Dudo mucho que sea así. Imagino serán combates en los alrededores.
Más tarde saldremos de dudas si hoy sábado OIEA emite informe, lo suele dar más tarde.


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

Lo de que pida voluntarios es porque esta muy, muy jodido, tambien esta intentando comprar mercenarios en Libia y en Libano, y no solo es por las tremendas perdidas sino porque a pesar de que lo nieguen los follaputins del foro la unica combatividad que se esta viendo en su bando la estan poniendo los chechenos (que lo llevan en la sangre) y las milicias del donbass (que prefieren morir a volver a ser Ucrania).

La combatividad del ejercito ruso es lamentable y esa es la razon por la de tantas perdidas entre los altos oficiales, porque los generales tienen que bajar al barro a tirar de la tropa que pasa de combatir.


----------



## frangelico (26 Mar 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> No es que cuente o no el plan, ni por donde va a entrar o no, sino el hecho de que para conseguir lo que él decía que prentendía conseguir no se consigue solo con el donbass, que básicamente para eso no empiezas una guerra de este tamaño porque es poco más que mantener el Status Quo.
> 
> Qué EEUU y UE funcionan por lobbies es obvio, y estos deberían estar prohibidos. No creo que vivamos en una democracia perfecta, ni siquiera buena, pasable como mucho, y que la economía especialmente para los paises europeos del sur va cada vez peor. Eso lo acepto.
> 
> ...



Una nuclear lo malo es que tardas más de 10 años en construirla y luego a ver si hay uranio, que no es que abunde tanto. Otro lobby que nos está vendiendo mentiras es el nuclear, que estaba en las últimas y ahora revive. Si China espera con un esfuerzo inversor enorme (y acceso al uranio kazajo) producir el 10-12% de su electricidad con nucleares para 2040 y Francia nunca acaba de lanzar el programa de reemplazo de su ya añoso parque nuclear es por algo. Me temo que vamos a revivir los años 70. Y por ejemplo eso puede significar década y pico de retorno negativo o nulo en las bolsas, justo en el momento en que se va a generar una avalancha de ventas inevitable por motivos demográficos.

El problema con Rusia es que más vale conservarla entera, mejor con una semidemocracia estilo las que tenemos en occidente (que se han quitado la careta con la epidemia , pero bueno, mejores que una dictadura son ), pero causar una implosión ahí sí que nos puede llevar a una catástrofe nuclear , biológica o a saber qué.


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## delhierro (26 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Si tiene que pedir voluntarios, es que está realmente jodido.
> El ejército profesional debería ser suficiente para cualquier tipo de campaña, a no ser que se haya metido en una guerra que no puede ganar... excepto arrasando hasta los cimientos Ukrania.



Es al contrario, los ejercitos profesionales son para guerra pequeñitas. Ningun ejercito profesional dura en una guerra convencional grande sin reclutar gente. El loco del ucraniano ha lanzado miles de tios ( las bajas son tremendas en su bando ) sin mucha preparación, pero para una guerra urbana cualquiera vale. Los torpes mueren pero los listos aprenden. Los yanquis en Irak , incluso en Afganista movilizaron reservistas.




> Y eso tiene un alto coste económico, militar, diplomático e interno. La gente común de Rusia no sé yo si estarán por la labor de reducir Kiev a cenizas al estilo Dresde.
> 
> Pues eso tendría que haberlo tenido en cuenta.
> 
> ...



Eso esta claro, Putin entro pero de puntillas. Los primeros dias pudieron arrasar los cuarteles con los militares dentro salvo en la zona del donbas que si estanban en el campo y atrincherados. No lo hicieron, dejaron volver a los capturados, etc... Esperaba dar un golpe y que el enemigo fuera "razonable". No pilla bien la mentalidad anglo, son los que mueven la marioneta. Esto va a ser a muerte, lo llevo diciendo desde el primer dia.

Putin no toma medidas que va a acabar tomando, y al hacerlo tarde tienen más coste.

1.- Salir a decir que COJONES quiere. Que le ofrece a los ucranianos de origen ruso , prorrusos o prosovietiso o antianglos. Sin eso le faltara gente para controlar la retaguardia. Ya los dejo colgados en 2014

2.- Cortar el puto Gas. Si cortalo, y lueog decir claramente que si no dejan de meterse no tendran energia.

3.- Nacionalizar todo lo que no sera de rusos. Y preparar la economia para producción de guerra.

4.- Buscar alidados activamente.

5.- Llamar a voluntarios, para ir preparando otros escenarios.

Vale, puede no hacerlo y tirar de nucleares.. Ahí tienen ventaja, sus misiles son mejores. Pero eso son tablas y todos al hoyo.


----------



## Tierra Azul (26 Mar 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> ....
> 
> Voy a decirlo bien claro, a Rusia lo mejor que le puede pasar es una derrota en Ucrania, para que caiga Putin y el sistema político que ha instaurado.
> ...



siga sonando lelo, y no te olvides de comprar dorritos


----------



## kelden (26 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Si, esto debería darnos una idea de la cantidad de efectivos que Rusia está usando en la campaña.
> 
> *Diría que están echándole todo lo que tienen, y si hay actores que empiezan a ver que Rusia está débil, podría ser muy peligroso que se metan en aventuras también.*



Si Zappa, los yankis la ven tan débil que ya están Lvov ..... Joer .... como hay que deciróslo? Nadie va a escalar militarmente esta guerra. Nadie.



> ¿Veis lo que digo con esto de que los conflictos se expanden, verdad?
> 
> Cuando un GRAN PODER, como es (o era, no voy a entrar en gilipolleces) Rusia / URSS se está metiendo en fregaos y no gana en unos pocos días / semanas, el resto del planeta empieza a salivar ante la posibilidad de quedarse con TODO lo que ese gran poder domina o protege.
> 
> ...



Y éso? Tienen un ejército de 1 millon de tios. En Ucrania hay 170.000 y no están siendo especialmente castigados ni derrotados.


----------



## Zappa (26 Mar 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Estos son los soldados de las mariconas del botox, Putin y Lavrov
> 
> 
> 
> Casi niños que no han conocido más que la mierda en sus vidas, enviados a invadir ilegalmente otro país mientras ese par de viejos maricones viviendo la vida padre.



En reddit dicen que:

*"Dice que es de Makiivka, una ciudad de los territorios ocupados de Ucrania."*









Makiivka - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Está en la región de Donetsk.

Si eso es cierto, ese soldado es posiblemente un conscripto.


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

El Kremlin no ha dicho ni una verdad en los últimos meses, así que eso de que se van a centrar en el Donbás podría ser la enésima mentira, como cuando decían que no iban a invadir Ucrania. 

O eso, o efectivamente se han dado cuenta de que no van a tener forma de doblegar toda Ucrania sin que les suponga un coste militar y económico inasumible. 

Creo que la capacidad de resistencia del ejército ucraniano nos ha sorprendido a todos, no solo al Kremlin.


----------



## chemarin (26 Mar 2022)

Ese post me ha decidido finalmente a poner a @paconan en el ignore, gentucilla que con su gota a gota de posts irrelevantes van ensuciando el hilo.


----------



## delhierro (26 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si Zappa, los yankis la ven tan débil que ya están Lvov ..... Joer .... como hay que deciróslo? Nadie va a escalar militarmente esta guerra. Nadie.



Los yanquis no va a poner un pie, esperan desgastar con los muertos de otros, son sus costumbres y tal.


----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Vaya, vaya…otra cuenta del multinick premium del otanfato a la nevera…



La verdad. Baterías antiaéreas destruidas, radares y aviación destruidos, centros de operaciones destruidos. Tropas ucranias en el sur de Ucrania rodeadas y sin escapatoria posible. Los ucronazis apelan desesperadamente a la injerencia otaniana que pasa por no meterse en una guerra nuclear.
Rusia solo ha utilizado a auxiliares. Sus mejores tropas están aun por actuar.

Putin es el jefe de Estado menos tonto de la historia. Occidente lo trata como a un Gadafi cualquiera cuando se prepara para esto desde 2004.

En consejo de ministros de 2016 dice textualmente: "debemos prepararnos para defendernos". La adhesión de su estado mayor y subalternos es total.


----------



## Vilux (26 Mar 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Escalas un conflicto fronterizo a una guerra y luego lo desescalas? No veis que no tiene sentido.



Cierto, la propaganda de la OTAN (lo que dice que dicen/hacen los rusos) hace aguas por todas partes pero poco importa, peor fue la narrativa del covid y la gente se la ha tragado hasta los bajos.

Lo que no tiene sentido es simplemente falso. Rusia se anexionará todo lo ocupado.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (26 Mar 2022)

quijotin dijo:


> Claro, entre nazis es normal que se entiendan.



Pero mira que sois BURROS los fachas de este foro, si se ve a la legua que el texto en rojo esta editado con Word o algo similar... 

Realizas una busqueda y queda mucho más claro.

No, esta supuesta pancarta de la Generalitat de Cataluña que da la bienvenida a los ucranianos y pide la expulsión de andaluces y extremeños no es real: es un montaje · Maldita.es - Periodismo para que no te la cuelen


----------



## Mabuse (26 Mar 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> El que iba de gran mercenario a por el que iban a ir los Rusos por su dilatada experiencia en cobate cuando era....un funcionario del ayuntamiento aburrido que quería da sentido a su vida. Ya tiene algo que contar a sus nietos, objetivo cumplido. Lo estaba pasando mal en la cárcel.....y ha pasado unos días, aún puede dar gracias después de hacerse múltiples fotos con armas y soldados Ucranianos e ir de gran soldado. Esta gente se cree que es un juego....luego pasa lo que pasa.
> 
> *Queda en libertad el jubilado español detenido en Ucrania por las tropas rusas*
> Una fuente cercana al exfuncionario valenciano confirma a ABC que se encuentra en buen estado y que ha sido excarcelado tras su arresto en una manifestación contra la invasión del Kremlin
> ...



Ya que tanto le gusta Ucrania que le quiten la pensión y la nacionalidad españolas. Y le den un un par de collejas por hijo de puta.


----------



## Zappa (26 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si Zappa, los yankis la ven tan débil que ya están Lvov ..... Joer .... como hay que deciróslo? Nadie va a escalar militarmente esta guerra. Nadie.



A ver colega, que ya me estás empezando a cansar un poco.

¿Tienes una puta bola de cristal para predecir el futuro?
¿No?

Pues calla de una puñetera vez y deja de hacer afirmaciones que no tienes ni pajolera idea de si son o no ciertas.

O al menos ten la puta decencia de no afirmarlo como verdades de fé.

Yo no afirmo nada, solo especulo, y creo que es lo que hacemos el 100% del foro que estamos interesados en el hilo y en lo que está pasando. Si tienes LA VERDAD, abre un hilo, nos la cuentas, te damos 10000 thanks y te hacemos vicelíder junto a @calopez 

Si no, déjalo ya, majete. No sabemos como escala o deja de escalar esto. El primer día de la invasión todos sabíamos como iba a terminar, y mira.


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## ccartech (26 Mar 2022)

Voluntarios checos en Irpin cerca de #Kyiv hoy


----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (26 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


>



Parece que más que llegar sale algo. A ver si era t C-90 caducao.


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La verdad. Baterías antiaereas destruidas, radares y aviación destruidas, centros de operaciones destruidos. Tropas ucranias en el sur de Ucrania rodeadas y sin escapatoria posible. Los ucronazis apelan desesperadamente a la injerencia otaniana que pasa por no meterse en una guerra nuclear.
> Rusia solo ha utilizado a auxialiares. Sus mejores tropas están aun por actuar.
> 
> Putin es el jefe de Estado menos tonto de la historia. Occidente lo trata como a un Gadafi cualquiera cuando se prepara para esto desde 2004.
> ...



El material e infraestructura militar que está destruyendo Rusia en ucrania es brutal. Pero a todos los niveles, desde armas y munición a bases ukras de adiestramiento, laboratorios clandestinos, aeropuertos, cazas, depósitos de gasolina, fábricas...

Cuando Putin dijo desmilitarizar Ucrania lo dijo de verdad.


----------



## frangelico (26 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La verdad. Baterias antiaereas destruidas, radares y aviación destruidas, centros de operaciones destruidos. Tropas ucranias en el sur de Ucrania rodeadas y sin escapatoria posible. Los ucronazis apelan desesperadamente a la injerencia otaniana que pasa por no meterse en una guerra nuclear.
> Rusia solo ha utilizado a auxialiares. Sus mejores tropas están aun por actuar.
> 
> Putin es el jefe de Estado menos tonto de la historia. Occidente lo trata como a un Gadafi cualquiera cuando se prepara para esto desde 2004.
> ...



Pero no sabemos nada de las bajas de uno y otro lado, yo ahi veo mucha confusión, seguramente hay mentiras y propaganda pero los rusos deben haber tenido bastantes bajas. Hoy he escuchado a un tal David Díaz (ex militar de artillería que escribe libros de historia militar) y dice que los rusos han mandado un ejército sin equipos de visión nocturna, y eso les limita mucho porque los ucranianos de eso sí que reciben.


----------



## .Kaikus (26 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> joder esa palabrota no la he escuchado en mi vida, el tontopollas (@JAGGER) se sentira violeado XD



@Fígaro y @JAGGER son el mismo argensimio, que se cree judeomorfo.


----------



## frangelico (26 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


>



Eso sí que lo tiene Rusia bueno. Si tuviéramos esos misiles los moros se pensarían dos veces lo que ya deben estar planeando hacernos pronto.


----------



## kelden (26 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Si tiene que pedir voluntarios, es que está realmente jodido.
> El ejército profesional debería ser suficiente para cualquier tipo de campaña, a no ser que se haya metido en una guerra que no puede ganar... excepto arrasando hasta los cimientos Ukrania.



Eso no depende de ellos. Si el otro quiere que lo arrasen es lo que hay. El problema para los rusos sería que no tuvieran capacidad para arrasar. Tienen? Si. Entonces donde está el problema? Qué el otro es medio gili y no se rinde? Peor para él. No veo en que puede perjudicar a los rusos.



> Y eso tiene un alto coste económico, militar, diplomático e interno. La gente común de Rusia no sé yo si estarán por la labor de reducir Kiev a cenizas al estilo Dresde.



No hace falta reducir nada a cenizas. Solo dejar totalmente inoperativo al ejército ukro, que lo están consiguiendo, y si tienen algún interés en Kiev, dejarlo caer por hambre por ejemplo.



> Pues eso tendría que haberlo tenido en cuenta.
> 
> Las últimas declaraciones grabadas de Putin tienen un tono MUY DIFERENTE.
> Así como el día de la invasión era todo agresividad y firmeza, lo último me suena más a mi a quejido.
> ...



Pues yo veo que los rusos siguen a lo suyo, sin prisa pero sin pausa. Putin es un señor que lleva 30 años mendigando una alianza comercial con occidente y aun no se cree del todo que eso es imposible. Aun confía en que, de alguna manera, eso sea posible. Por supuesto, se equivoca.


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Mar 2022)

_Biden pidió un cambio de régimen en Rusia.

Por mucho que la Casa Blanca intente retractarse [una vez más] de sus palabras, la cinta no miente. Es una de las cosas más peligrosas que ha pronunciado un presidente al enfrentarse a otra potencia nuclear. Él + sus asesores son incapaces.

_


----------



## delhierro (26 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Ya que tanto le gusta Ucrania que le quiten la pensión y la nacionalidad españolas. Y le den un un par de collejas por hijo de puta.



Los rusos son tontos, dejarle a la sombra hasta que esto acabe es un aviso a navegantes. Parecen Don Quijote.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (26 Mar 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Desmilatarización y "desnazificación" de Ucrania. Cómo se consigue esto sin básicamente una rendición incondicional, y especialmente el segundo delirante punto, sin una ocupación completa? Está claro que el objetivo oficialmente declarado inicialmente era toda Ucrania, o al menos tomar sus centros de poder, empezando por la capital y poniendo a un Gobierno de ocupación.
> 
> Quién diga que todo le va a Putin según el plan, o bien no sabe de lo que habla, o bien miente.
> 
> Y quiero reflexionar que todo el que sea se considere proRuso, debería ser radicalmente antiPutin, al menos que les parezca bien que Rusia sea un gobierno de una oligarquía mafiosa decadente cuyo trono lo tiene un aspirante a Zar. Rusia está en decadencía en todos los niveles por Putin y su sistema.



No entiendo tu post.
Dices que no sabes cómo se consigue desmilitarizar una zona, cuando estás viendolo en directo. Se hace así.
También dices que Rusia está en decadencia cuando acaba de interponerse *ella sola* y por la fuerza en el plan expansivo de la OTAN (30 países) desbaratándolo por completo y sin que nadie haya podido hacer nada para evitarlo. No solo eso, sino que podría haber inicado su expansión territorial (pese a que insiste en que no). Y dices que lo ves decadente.
Pues mira chico, tengo que pensar que no sabes interpretar la realidad aunque la tengas delante.

_OffTopic_
Insistir aún en que el Continente Europeo -todos sus habitantes y toda su industria- consumen solamente un buque metanero al día (365) es el colmo de la gilipollez.
Sólo España, tiene unas reservas almacenadas de 3 millones de metros cúbicos. Da para menos de un mes de consumo español.









¿Cuántas reservas de gas tiene España?


España es el país con más capacidad de almacenamiento de gas y regasificación de Europa, un tercio del total, aunque la escasez de interconexiones con el resto del continente limita mucho sus posibilidades de ser una alternativa de suministro.Algo más de un tercio (el 35%) de la capacidad de...




www.epe.es





Dejad de hacer el ridículo.
Bastante lo hicisteis ya con el covid y la terapia génica que le metieron a vuestros padres. Deberia daros vergüenza, no teneis cojones ni para evitar que usen a vuestra puta familia de cobayas, y todavía venís aquí a dároslas de estrategas.
Sin acritud.


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zappa (26 Mar 2022)

No me malinterprete.
Espero que no llegue a eso, pero de momento, no veo que la campaña esté siendo mínimamente invasiva.
Es mi opinión, claro está.


----------



## raptors (26 Mar 2022)

EGO dijo:


> *ASI ENTRENA LA OTAN A LOS UCRANIANOS.DOCTRINA.*
> 
> La clave que explica el éxito de la resistencia ucraniana frente a un ejército tan superior en número es, además de la determinación de los voluntarios y la calidad del armamento occidental que manejan, su preparación rápida pero efectiva. Aunque muchos de ellos han tenido pocos días para pasar de ser camareros, mecánicos o profesores a convertirse en soldados, han aprendido lo esencial, a veces bajo las bombas, y lo han aplicado contra los rusos con un resultado letal.
> 
> ...



Ja ja ja se ve que a _"EGO"_ le duele que poco a poco sin pausas rusia sigue avanzando... *Ladren perros..!!* se sigue avanzando...


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## ppacogonzalezz (26 Mar 2022)

Humillados igual que hace 30 años


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Mar 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Y quiero reflexionar que todo el que sea se considere proRuso, debería ser radicalmente antiPutin, al menos que les parezca bien que Rusia sea un gobierno de una* oligarquía mafiosa decadente *cuyo trono lo tiene un aspirante a Zar. Rusia está en decadencía en todos los niveles por Putin y su sistema.



La oligarquía mafiosa decadente es la que nos está gobernando a nosotros, no a los rusos.

¿No te has dado cuenta en estos dos últimos años?...


----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero no sabemos nada de las bajas de uno y otro lado, yo ahi veo mucha confusión, seguramente hay mentiras y propaganda pero los rusos deben haber tenido bastantes bajas. Hoy he escuchado a un tal David Díaz (ex militar de artillería que escribe libros de historia militar) y dice que los rusos han mandado un ejército sin equipos de visión nocturna, y eso les limita mucho porque los ucranianos de eso sí que reciben.



No te creas nada de lo que se dice en occidente. Tienen lo necesario. Por qué crees que la mayoría de los ataques tienen lugar de madrugada antes de amanecer?


----------



## Zappa (26 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Eso no depende de ellos. Si el otro quiere que lo arrasen es lo que hay. El problema para los rusos sería que no tuvieran capacidad para arrasar. Tienen? Si. Entonces donde está el problema? Qué el otro es medio gili y no se rinde? Peor para él. No veo en que puede perjudicar a los rusos.



¿En serio no lo ves?

Explícame de qué sirve conquistar una ruina física y económica, sin petróleo y con una población traumatizada por la guerra y sin las necesidades básicas.

Más allá de derrotar al enemigo, claro.



> No hace falta reducir nada a cenizas. Solo dejar totalmente inoperativo al ejército ukro, que lo están consiguiendo, y si tienen algún interés en Kiev, dejarlo caer por hambre por ejemplo.



Esa era la idea.
Inutilizar al ejército en cero coma, con una operación especial.
Pero me temo que esto ya no es eso.



> Pues yo veo que los rusos siguen a lo suyo, sin prisa pero sin pausa.



Si, si estoy seguro de que a este paso, morirán TODOS y cada uno de los ucranianos que se queden a luchar, pero el coste de eso será caro para Putin.


----------



## Teuro (26 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> No comparto tu opinión al respecto a estas alturas de la contienda.
> Esto tenía que haber sido ganado YA.
> Llevamos un mes.
> Del ejército que, en su momento, acojonaba a EEUU y hacía que se gastaran millones de billones en armas y más armas.
> ...



Lo que ha ocurrido es que el ejército ruso ha quedado retratado. Se le consideraba el segundo del mundo y ahora parece ser que puede que esté más cerca del décimo que del quinto.


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## ppacogonzalezz (26 Mar 2022)

Otro helicoptero ruso destruido, VAMOS


----------



## Impresionante (26 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Eso sí que lo tiene Rusia bueno. Si tuviéramos esos misiles los moros se pensarían dos veces lo que ya deben estar planeando hacernos pronto.



No te dejan tener esos juguetes, tenías que ganar la guerra mundial. En su defecto, que te dieran permiso


----------



## Impresionante (26 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Otro helicoptero ruso destruido, VAMOS



Jojojo


----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (26 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Otro conocido nazi, Denis Kotenko, apodado "Skipper", fue decapitado por chechenos. Desafortunadamente, su madre no estaba al frente para verla y luego arrastrarla con tanques sobre el asfalto, como lo hicieron en 3 años...
> 
> 
> NO SE FUE SOLO
> ...



Años inculcando ideas nazis y paramilitares en institutos


----------



## Abstenuto (26 Mar 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Desmilatarización y "desnazificación" de Ucrania. Cómo se consigue esto sin básicamente una rendición incondicional, y especialmente el segundo delirante punto, sin una ocupación completa? *Está claro que el objetivo oficialmente declarado inicialmente era toda Ucrani*a, o al menos tomar sus centros de poder, empezando por la capital y poniendo a un Gobierno de ocupación.
> 
> Quién diga que todo le va a Putin según el plan, o bien no sabe de lo que habla, o bien miente.
> 
> Y quiero reflexionar que todo el que sea se considere proRuso, debería ser radicalmente antiPutin, al menos que les parezca bien que Rusia sea un gobierno de una oligarquía mafiosa decadente cuyo trono lo tiene un aspirante a Zar. Rusia está en decadencía en todos los niveles por Putin y su sistema.



No, no está claro. Fuerzas la interpretación, seguramente para proclamar el fracaso de la ofensiva y la debilidad militar rusa (lo veo por doquier en todos los think tanks OTANicos y fanboys en RRSS)

Desmilitarización = garantías de seguridad. Ya han destruido la mayor parte de la aviación, radares y el material militar pesado ucraniano. Seguramente sea una prioridad garantizar una zona desmilitarizada al este del Dnieper. Y por supuesto, garantizar en el acuerdo de paz la neutralidad de Ucrania. Doy por hecho que Crimea seguirá siendo rusa y Donbass (seguramente extendido al oblast entero) independiente
Desnazificación = propaganda para consumo interno de la población rusa con un trasfondo de verdad (las FFAA armadas de Ucrania están plagadas de batallones neonazis/extrema derecha rusófobos). Evoca el orgullo nacional de la Gran Guerra Patria en que derrotaron a los nazis

Lo del descabezamiento/captura del gobierno fue una ofensiva relámpago al principio de la invasión que fracasó

Podrás decir que a Rusia le ha ido mal cuando sea evidente que es impotente para lograr estos objetivos. De momento no veo el fracaso por ninguna parte, dadas las circunstancias. Rusia ha mordido la presa y no parece que la vaya a soltar hasta lograr lo que quiere


----------



## frangelico (26 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¿En serio no lo ves?
> 
> Explícame de qué sirve conquistar una ruina física y económica, sin petróleo y con una población traumatizada por la guerra y sin las necesidades básicas.
> 
> ...



El problema es como hacer eso sin convertir Kiev en el plano de Kiev. Iraq hubo que arrasarlo antes de entrar.


----------



## kelden (26 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> A ver colega, que ya me estás empezando a cansar un poco.
> 
> *¿Tienes una puta bola de cristal para predecir el futuro?*
> ¿No?
> ...



Tengo cabeza. Y cualquiera que tenga cabeza sabe que los yankis no van a arriesgar una guerra nuclear por Ucrania. No solo eso, suponiendo que la guerra no escale a nuclear si se les ocurriera entrar, no va a meter su ejército y su aviación en Ucrania para que se los machaquen en 15 días.

Por qué se niegan a la zona de exclusión aérea? Simplemente porque saben que no pueden imponerla, que no pueden hacerla efectiva. Si pudieran ya estaría en marcha.


----------



## Papa_Frita (26 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Registramos la confesión de un criminal de guerra que, al final de su discurso, dice que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los "voluntarios" no han hecho prisionero a nadie durante mucho tiempo.



Me he bajado el vídeo, lo he pasado por un transcriptor y lo he traducido con deepl. Aparentemente no dice eso. Dice que probablemente van a tomar prisioneros y les van a preguntar por qué lo hacen (atacar a Ucrania), que ellos luchan por la libertad. No dice que haga mucho tiempo que no han tomado prisioneros.

El que hace la entrevista afirma ser un prisionero ucraniano prorruso capturado por ucranianos. Muy muerto no se le vé.
A ver si alguien que sepa ruso lo traduce porque no es la primera vez que este twittero cuela (o le cuelan) un fake.

Dejo aquí la transcripción:



Spoiler: Transcripción en ruso



Speaker1: дня орков. Путин ты хуйло, знаешь, и весь твой русский мир погибнет вместе с тобой. Чеченцев не видел? Конечно, но пахнет вот этими песнями по стенам, которые разлетелись. Пойдемте, покажу.

Speaker2: Сенат Белоруссии сегодня еб ра, ныне.

Speaker1: Беларусь, всецело.

Speaker2: От себя захлопнуть эта техника. Правильно?

Speaker1: Техника это подорвана и техника. Смотрим, но ключевое. Есть много трофеев. И это не только раз и два еще стоит там танк.

Speaker2: Скажіть, будь ласка, вы не боялись, что я так разумею, штурмовала с одним танком и двумя БМП. Это было просто я бачу танки у БМП и пятачок и смогла вырваться из леса. А чего.

Speaker1: Нам бояться? Мы боремся за правду. Мы свободные люди, поэтому нам нечего бояться. Поэтому, как видно, победа за нами.

Speaker2: Скажите, а кто застрелил? Белоруссия очень россиян. Но россиян уже расстреляли в Белоруссии и тем больше стало не то, что белорусы за начальство воюете. За Российскую Федерацию.

Speaker1: Будем тоже убивать. Много было видео. Много было сказанного о том, чтобы они не шли на это. Но если пойдут, значит, будем встречать, как и все.

Speaker2: Скажіть, будь ласка. У вас от украинских рисковых добровольцев тащу их на обруч? Вы должны будет обратно в Белоруссию. У вас есть сантименты?

Speaker1: Я думаю, будем смотреть по ситуации, но, скорее всего, будем брать в плен. Хотелось бы спросить, почему они это делают и за кого они это делают. Поэтому будем смотреть по обстоятельствам.

Speaker2: Я бы на месте белорусов сдавался в полон белорусам, потому что украинские добровольцы из брони силы от вторжения мы давно уже в полон. Никого не.



Y aquí la traducción, a la que no le toco nada:



Spoiler: Traducción de deepl



Locutor1: el día de los orcos. Putin eres un imbécil, lo sabes, y todo tu mundo ruso morirá contigo. ¿Has visto a los chechenos? Claro, pero huele a esos cantos en las paredes que se han volado. Vamos, te mostraré.

Portavoz2: El Senado de Bielorrusia está hoy jodido.

Orador1: Bielorrusia, toda ella.

Orador2: De ti mismo para golpear esta técnica. ¿Verdad?

Orador1: La técnica está minada y la técnica. Veamos, pero la clave. Hay muchos tropos. Y no es sólo uno y dos todavía en pie hay un tanque.

Interlocutor2: Dígame si no tenía miedo de que lo entendiera así, asaltado con un tanque y dos BMP. Sólo pude salir del bosque con tanques y BMPs. Por qué.

¿Tenemos miedo? Estamos luchando por la verdad. Somos personas libres, así que no tenemos nada que temer. Por lo tanto, como puedes ver, la victoria es nuestra.

Altavoz2: Dime, ¿quién ha disparado? Bielorrusia muy rusa. Pero los rusos ya han sido fusilados en Bielorrusia, y no es que los bielorrusos estén luchando por su gobierno. Para la Federación Rusa.

Nosotros también mataremos. Ha habido muchos vídeos. Se ha hablado mucho de ellos para no ir a por ellos. Pero si se van, nos encontraremos con ellos como todo el mundo.

Orador2: Dígame, por favor. ¿Tienes algún voluntario ucraniano que los arrastre hasta el aro? Tendrás que volver a Bielorrusia. ¿Tienes algún sentimiento?

Portavoz1: Creo que estudiaremos la situación, pero lo más probable es que tomemos prisioneros. Me gustaría preguntar por qué lo hacen y para quién lo hacen. Así que vamos a ver las circunstancias.

Orador2: Si yo fuera bielorruso, me rendiría a los bielorrusos, porque los voluntarios ucranianos del arsenal de la fuerza invasora llevamos mucho tiempo en cautividad. Nadie.

Traducción realizada con la versión gratuita del traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator


----------



## McNulty (26 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¿En serio no lo ves?
> 
> Explícame de qué sirve conquistar una ruina física y económica, sin petróleo y con una población traumatizada por la guerra y sin las necesidades básicas.
> 
> ...



Tu sabes la de recursos y riquezas que tiene el territorio ucraniano, sobre todo en la parte este? Espectacular, es una puta mina de oro.

Y Rusia para que querría petróleo? le sobra y basta con las reservas que tiene en rusia.


----------



## delhierro (26 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo que ha ocurrido es que el ejército ruso ha quedado retratado. Se le consideraba el segundo del mundo y ahora parece ser que puede que esté más cerca del décimo que del quinto.



Te aseguro que no. Esta atacando en proporcion 2 a 1 para el atacante. Y esta causando 7 a 1 - 10 a 1 en bajas. Calcula cualquier intento de la OTAN de entrar a ayudar...y veras porque NO ENTRAN. Nucleares aparte.


----------



## Zappa (26 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> No te creas nada de lo que se dice en occidente.



Tú, en cambio, dado el post anterior a éste, pareces creer el 120% de lo que dice el Kremlin.

¿Shoigu también está al 100% tras Putin, verdad?
¿Y sólo ha tenido un infarto, no?
¿No ha estado en la Lubyanka para su reeducación en la causa patriótica, no? 

En fin, creo que la propaganda es mala venga de donde venga.

Creer que Rusia no miente es ser muy inocente. Todos mienten en la guerra.


----------



## INE (26 Mar 2022)

Dr.Nick dijo:


> Circulan videos de tanques serbios de camino a la frontera de Kosovo
> 
> ❌❗ — Footage shared by local media and local observers, show Serbian Armed Forces columns moving towards the de facto border with Self-Proclaimed 'Republic of Kosovo' as tensions around the Ethnic Serbian enclave in Northern Kosovo, the Kosovska Mitrovica, continues to escalate.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (26 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Otro helicoptero ruso destruido, VAMOS



otro helicóptero urko que destruyen ellos mismos para hacer ver que es ruso. me parto


----------



## Roedr (26 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Pero si no veo la tele, hombre, cuantas puñeteras veces te lo tengo que decir...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zappa, quería responder a un mensaje tuyo anterior pero no lo pesco. Lo hago con este.

Creo que no se puede comparar US-Iraq con Rusia-Ucrania. En el primer caso fue eso USA-Iraq, ahí acababa todo. En el segundo caso es Rusia-USA+Ucrania, lo que supone una enorme diferencia. El ejemplo más claro lo tienes en la aviación. El rodillo USA se basó en el tiro al plato de su aviación, pero Rusia carece totalmente de esa ventaja, porque los radares ucranianos son los Awacs y satélites americanos a los que no puede tocar.


----------



## quijotin (26 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Pero mira que sois BURROS los fachas de este foro, si se ve a la legua que el texto en rojo esta editado con Word o algo similar...
> 
> Realizas una busqueda y queda mucho más claro.
> 
> No, esta supuesta pancarta de la Generalitat de Cataluña que da la bienvenida a los ucranianos y pide la expulsión de andaluces y extremeños no es real: es un montaje · Maldita.es - Periodismo para que no te la cuelen



Primero, BURRA lo será tu puta madre, y en segundo lugar, la foto será un montaje, que de ser unos CATANAZIS no los libra nadie.


----------



## ATDTn (26 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Ese post me ha decidido finalmente a poner a @paconan en el ignore, gentucilla que con su gota a gota de posts irrelevantes van ensuciando el hilo.



Yo he creado una cuenta (antes siempre navegaba de la forma más anónima posible) para perder de vista a mamarrachos que no dejan de poner chorradas.
En cuanto vuelva a ver a *...* cae el primero, junto con los aprendices de mamarracho.


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zappa (26 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Tengo cabeza. Y cualquiera que tenga cabeza sabe que los yankis no van a arriesgar una guerra nuclear por Ucrania. No solo eso, suponiendo que la guerra no escale a nuclear si se les ocurriera entrar, no va a meter su ejército y su aviación en Ucrania para que se los machaquen en 15 días.
> 
> Por qué se niegan a la zona de exclusión aérea? Simplemente porque saben que no pueden imponerla, que no pueden hacerla efectiva. Si pudieran ya estaría en marcha.



La guerra no es una cosa estática.
Cambia y muta.
Rusia no entró en la WW2 al principio, tampoco EEUU.
Era una cosa de Alemanes, Polacos, Franceses e Ingleses.

Y luego mira como acabó.

Las armas nucleares son el tabú, si.
Pero los tabúes se acaban rompiendo, simplemente por su naturaleza prohibida.

Tu verás un conflicto regional, yo veo las semillas de la tercera guerra mundial, con armas nucleares.
Las declaraciones de Biden son preocupantes, y echan más gasolina al fuego.
Espero estar equivocado, no obstante.


----------



## delhierro (26 Mar 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> El que hace la entrevista afirma ser un prisionero ucraniano prorruso capturado por ucranianos. Muy muerto no se le vé.
> A ver si alguien que sepa ruso lo traduce porque no es la primera vez que este twittero cuela (o le cuelan) un fake.



Tiene el mismo careto , que uno de los supuestos pardillos voluntarios que salieron en los primeros dias en todos los medios. No digo que sea el mismo , pero se parece. Y los veo más limpios que yo si saco al perro un mal dia.

Hay videos fake ucranianos a patadas, con su propio material , o lo que es más triste colando muertos propios como rusos. Claro que algono son ciertos, tambien hay rusos capturados. Pero que hay más de coña lo tengo claro.


----------



## ferrys (26 Mar 2022)

Pregunta, ¿por que todos los vídeos que afirman que soldados rusos o material ruso ha sido destruido no se ve absolutamente nada?. Cualquier soldado muerto es ruso, lo mismo da de donde sea, ruso.


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> Yo he creado una cuenta (antes siempre navegaba de la forma más anónima posible) para perder de vista a mamarrachos que no dejan de poner chorradas.
> En cuanto vuelva a ver a *...* cae el primero, junto con los aprendices de mamarracho.



Multinick premium intentando colarse…a la nevera…


----------



## ATDTn (26 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> @Fígaro y @JAGGER son el mismo argensimio, que se cree judeomorfo.



Al ignore, 2 mamarrachos menos. Son muy flojos, flojos.


----------



## Homero+10 (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## manodura79 (26 Mar 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Hay algo muy curioso en todos los vídeos y fotos de tanques y vehículos militares rusos destruidos.
> 
> Prácticamente en ninguno se ven los cadáveres de los tripulantes
> 
> Lo que me hace pensar que buena parte de esos tanques no fueron destruidos en combate (fueron abandonados tras inutilizarlos y posteriormente destruidos por los ucranianos) o recibieron impactos que inutilizaron el tanque pero la tripulación pudo escapar



Lo mismo pasa con los 40 000 muertos rusos. Con la afición que tienen los Ucras por las redes sociales, mínimo tendríamos que ver 50 o 60 muertos todos los días. Y me quedo corto. Los rusos han recibido miles de bajas, no hay dudas, pero los números tan exagerados no cuadran con lo que enseñan.


----------



## No al NOM (26 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Otro helicoptero ruso destruido, VAMOS



Estaba abandonado por ser alcanzado en vuelo. Los Rusos no van con un helicóptero solo y menos aterriza uno solo.

Aquí se ve como salen siempre


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

Una guerra de agresión, ocupación y anexión no hay NADA que la justifique, por más sofismas que los rusos se inventen. 

Criminales de la peor calaña. Típico Fascismo al estilo del siglo XX.


----------



## kelden (26 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¿En serio no lo ves?
> 
> Explícame de qué sirve conquistar una ruina física y económica, sin petróleo y con una población traumatizada por la guerra y sin las necesidades básicas.
> 
> Más allá de derrotar al enemigo, claro.



Sirve para dejar un páramo arrasao de 1000 kms entre la OTAN y Rusia y como aviso a futuros navegantes.




> Esa era la idea.
> Inutilizar al ejército en cero coma, con una operación especial.
> Pero me temo que esto ya no es eso.



Así no lo inutilizas. Lo descabezas. Pero nada te garantiza que mañana vuelvan a las andadas, a no ser que se desarmen voluntariamente. Cosa que no iban a hacer. La mejor forma de desactivar un ejército es destruirlo. Muerto el perro se acabo la rabia. Y lo están haciendo de puta madre.


----------



## Zappa (26 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Zappa, quería responder a un mensaje tuyo anterior pero no lo pesco. Lo hago con este.
> 
> Creo que no se puede comparar US-Iraq con Rusia-Ucrania. En el primer caso fue eso USA-Iraq, ahí acababa todo. En el segundo caso es Rusia-USA+Ucrania, lo que supone una enorme diferencia. El ejemplo más claro lo tienes en la aviación. El rodillo USA se basó en el tiro al plato de su aviación, pero Rusia carece totalmente de esa ventaja, porque los radares ucranianos son los Awacs y satélites americanos a los que no puede tocar.



De tecnología militar se muy, muy poco.

Pero si que diría que tienes razón en que las carísimas armas de occidente algo le harán al poderoso ejército ruso.


----------



## Simo Hayha (26 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Pregunta, ¿por que todos los vídeos que afirman que soldados rusos o material ruso ha sido destruido no se ve absolutamente nada?. Cualquier soldado muerto es ruso, lo mismo da de donde sea, ruso.



Pues porque tienen la orcozeta


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)

Thread by @HelloMrBond on Thread Reader App


@HelloMrBond: March 25 Full update to thread on estimates of #Russia and #Ukraine losses compared to available forces, using RU and UKR claims along with the best available #OSINT observations and estimates Concep...…




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Tú, en cambio, dado el post anterior a éste, pareces creer el 120% de lo que dice el Kremlin.
> 
> ¿Shoigu también está al 100% tras Putin, verdad?
> ¿Y sólo ha tenido un infarto, no?
> ...



Sabes lo mejor? Que me baso en documentos e información de occidente mismo y de expertos en geopolítica. En su mayoría franceses antes del gran silencio de Macron desde febrero de 2022. Nada viene de Rusia por lo que planteas precisamente. 
Y entiendo que Rusia no quiera que esto trascienda porque cuanto menos sepa el enemigo mejor. Putin no tiene ni móvil ni cuenta en twitter.
No vivimos en el mismo mundo. Estamos siendo reeducados, de manera más sutil. Trabajando hasta la extenuación y fiandonos de los medios otanianos oficiales.


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)

- ¿Qué estáis cuchicheando... cosas golpistas?


----------



## delhierro (26 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Una guerra de agresión, ocupación y anexión no hay NADA que la justifique, por más sofismas que los rusos se inventen.
> 
> Criminales de la peor calaña. Típico Fascismo al estilo del siglo XX.



1.- Tiene armas de destrucción masivas.

2.- Tiene misiles , prohibidos ...por decisión de Putin.

3.- Tiene aterrorizadas a las minorias.

4.- Son un problema de seguridad nacional para Rusia.

Cambias Rusia por EEUU, y marchando lo que hemos estado viendo 30 años , sin que a tios como tu le preocupara una mierda. Bien, ahora otros quieren jugar tambien.

Putin es una monjita. Podria hacer una baraja con Zelenski y sus muchachos y poner precio a su cabeza. Seria igual de legal que la de Saddam


----------



## clapham5 (26 Mar 2022)

No entendeis la mentalidad del Zar ni los conceptos de la Guerra hibrida 
Habia una vez un excelente trabajador que no se metia con nadie , es verdad que comia solo en los descansos y no se mezclaba con la chusma companeril porque al final la ignorancia se pega . En fin , que el jefe ( un panchito tiraflechas ) le hacia la vida imposible . 
El susodicho se planteo varias veces dimitir y perder el suculento salario que ganaba , que en la vida hay que currar , pero se contuvo
Hasta que un dia exploto . El jefe no le echo porque el susodicho rendia por tres , pero redoblo el hostigamiento 
Entonces el susodicho , cuyo nombre el clapham no dira para no revelar su identidad , ideo un Plan secreto e Infalible 
Derrotaria a su enemigo fulminantemente . Dias mas tarde " aparecieron " unas cucarachas generando el panico entre el personal del hotel donde trabajaba el susodicho . De pronto el esfuerzo , energia y tiempo en joderle la vida al abnegado y excelente trabajador se dirigio al el exterminio de las cucarachas que " inexplicablemente " aumentaban en numero y ...variedad . 
El jefe estaba desesperado . Le exigian resultados pero sus esfuerzos eran inutiles . Hasta que un dia dimitio 
El nuevo jefe pidio al equipo su ayuda y cooperacion en el exterminio de la plaga y adivinen quien dio un paso al frente ? exacto 
milagrosamente la plaga termino . Y el jefe agradecio a todos , especialmente al susodicho por su ayuda 
La Guerra Hibrida es el futuro .


----------



## Zappa (26 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Sirve para dejar un páramo arrasao de 1000 entre la OTAN y Rusia y como aviso a futuros navegantes.



En fin, no sé ni qué contestar a esto.
¿Y los más de 40 millones de personas que viven allí, qué?
¿Y el coste de reconstruir todo aquello?

Ucrania puede tener recursos naturales, pero sin industria no los puedes sacar de ahí.
Y sin redes de transporte TAMPOCO.



> Así no lo inutilizas. Lo descabezas. Pero nada te garantiza que mañana vuelvan a las andadas, a no ser que se desarmen voluntariamente. Cosa que no iban a hacer. La mejor forma de desactivar un ejército es destruirlo. Muerto el perro se acabo la rabia. Y lo están haciendo de puta madre.



Si, como los yankis en Afganistán.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (26 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Sirve para dejar un páramo arrasao de 1000 kms entre la OTAN y Rusia y como aviso a futuros navegantes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No es por nada pero están muriendo mas rusos que ucranianos, y luchando contra un proxy NATO, que no es ni de la NATO jajajaj


----------



## chemarin (26 Mar 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> No es que cuente o no el plan, ni por donde va a entrar o no, sino el hecho de que para conseguir lo que él decía que prentendía conseguir no se consigue solo con el Donbass, que básicamente para eso no empiezas una guerra de este tamaño porque es poco más que mantener el Status Quo. Escalas un conflicto fronterizo a una guerra y luego lo desescalas? No veis que no tiene sentido.
> 
> Qué EEUU y UE funcionan por lobbies es obvio, y estos deberían estar prohibidos. No creo que vivamos en una democracia perfecta, ni siquiera buena, pasable como mucho, y que la economía especialmente para los paises europeos del sur va cada vez peor. Eso lo acepto.
> 
> ...



Deja de decir chorradas, ningún Imperio se ha podido gobernar nunca democráticamente, en los EEUU amañaron las elecciones porque Trump se salía del guión del Estado profundo, eres un tontaina si te crees que una sociedad tan compleja como la rusa se puede gobernar democráticamente. Tampoco en USA hay democracia, ya se encargan los grandes medios en pastorear a la gente para que vote "correctamente".


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Roedr (26 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> De tecnología militar se muy, muy poco.
> 
> Pero si que diría que tienes razón en que las carísimas armas de occidente algo le harán al poderoso ejército ruso.



Bueno, a Saddam nadie le filtró miles de millones en armas para combatir a USA. El pentágono debe haberse ya gastado bastantes miles de millones para atacar a los rusos desde Ucrania. Aparte de la contribución de los países OTAN, que imagino será muy pequeña en comparación.


----------



## Papa_Frita (26 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Tiene el mismo careto , que uno de los supuestos pardillos voluntarios que salieron en los primeros dias en todos los medios. No digo que sea el mismo , pero se parece. Y los veo más limpios que yo si saco al perro un mal dia.
> 
> Hay videos fake ucranianos a patadas, con su propio material , o lo que es más triste colando muertos propios como rusos. Claro que algono son ciertos, tambien hay rusos capturados. Pero que hay más de coña lo tengo claro.



¿Cuál de ellos el entrevistado o el entrevistador? El bielorruso lo he visto en otros vídeos. Ese mostacho proceresco no se olvida. Y también lleva la misma arma.
Fakes a patadas hay de los dos lados. Hoy mismo ha salido uno de un avión ruso derribado que resulta ser un caza ucraniano derribado hace dos semanas. Pero el twittero éste ya ha colado (o intentado colar) otros fakes. Por ejemplo una supuesta puesta en escena de cadáveres por parte de los ucranianos que resultó ser un vídeo de hace años. No me gusta que me la metan.


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

Putin tiene suerte de que la guerra sea con Ucrania, si la hace con Turquia ya no quedaria nada de su ejercito de juguete.

Con USA no comparo porque me da la risa.


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (26 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Zappa, quería responder a un mensaje tuyo anterior pero no lo pesco. Lo hago con este.
> 
> Creo que no se puede comparar US-Iraq con Rusia-Ucrania. En el primer caso fue eso USA-Iraq, ahí acababa todo. En el segundo caso es Rusia-USA+Ucrania, lo que supone una enorme diferencia. El ejemplo más claro lo tienes en la aviación. El rodillo USA se basó en el tiro al plato de su aviación, pero Rusia carece totalmente de esa ventaja, porque los radares ucranianos son los Awacs y satélites americanos a los que no puede tocar.



Aunque la defensa aerea integral de Ucrania está destruida, aun les quedan S300's y Buk's por ahi sueltos. El otro día en un parte ruso decían que habían destruido doscientos y pico de unos 300. Todavía les quedaban 40 ó 50 por ahí. Eso es, por ejemplo, bastante mejor que lo que tenían los yugoslavos en su guerra y fueron capaces de tirar algún F-117 con la chatarra que tenían. Imagínate la avería que te puede hacer un S300 que ande por ahí escondido. Aun asi los rusos cada día van metiendo más aviación.


----------



## delhierro (26 Mar 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> ¿Cuál de ellos el entrevistado o el entrevistador? El bielorruso lo he visto en otros vídeos. Ese mostacho proceresco no se olvida. Y también lleva la misma arma.
> Fakes a patadas hay de los dos lados. Hoy mismo ha salido uno de un avión ruso derribado que resulta ser un caza ucraniano derribado hace dos semanas. Pero el twittero éste ya ha colado (o intentado colar) otros fakes. Por ejemplo una supuesta puesta en escena de cadáveres por parte de los ucranianos que resultó ser un vídeo de hace años. No me gusta que me la metan.



El entrevistado. El de la cara de pardillo y el guante recortado que sale en uno de los videos.


----------



## Roedr (26 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Putin tiene suerte de que la guerra sea con Ucrania, si la hace con Turquia ya no quedaria nada de su ejercito de juguete.
> 
> Con USA no comparo porque me da la risa.



Menudo doble juego de Erdogan. Va de fundamentalista, pero es el más listo y práctico de todos. Me tiene impresionado.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (26 Mar 2022)

Parece que no le deis importancia al hecho de que el presidente de EEUU ha dicho que Putin no puede permanecer en el poder   

Joder, si Zelenski por comentar lo de las armas nucleares ya supuso la gota que colmó el vaso, qué no podrá desencadenar las palabras de Biden.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (26 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Eso sí que lo tiene Rusia bueno. Si tuviéramos esos misiles los moros se pensarían dos veces lo que ya deben estar planeando hacernos pronto.



Los Moros como tu los llamas tienen el S-300 Chino, el FD-2000 / HQ-9 y también Patriot PAC 3 Norteamericanos, más modernos que los PAC2 Españoles comprados a Alemania.


----------



## Roedr (26 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Aunque la defensa aerea integral de Ucrania está destruida, aun les quedan S300's y Buk's por ahi sueltos. El otro día en un parte ruso decían que habían destruido doscientos y pido de unos 300. Todavía les quedaban 40 ó 50 por ahí. Eso es bastante mejor que lo que tenían los yugoslavos en su guerra y fueron capaces de tirar algún F-117 con la chatarra que tenían. Imagínate la avería que te puede hacer un S300 que ande por ahí escondido. Aun asi cada meten más aviación.



Los aviones/helos rusos no pueden acercarse mucho a tierra porque los tiran (o se arriesgan es eso) con los manpads al filtrarles su posición el pentágono. La aviación rusa está en una situación complicada.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Parece que no le deis importancia al hecho de que el presidente de EEUU ha dicho que Putin no puede permanecer en el poder
> 
> Joder, si Zelenski por comentar lo de las armas nucleares ya supuso la gota que colmó el vaso, qué no podrá desencadenar las palabras de Biden.



Es un viejo con demencia. A los ancianos hay que respetarlos, aunque no sepan en donde viven…

Eso si, como a Nixon, hay que mantenerlos lejos del botón rojo…


----------



## Carlos Dutty (26 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Dices que no sabes cómo se consigue desmilitarizar una zona, cuando estás viendolo en directo. Se hace así.
> También dices que Rusia está en decadencia cuando acaba de interponerse *ella sola* y por la fuerza en el plan expansivo de la OTAN (30 países) desbaratándolo por completo y sin que nadie haya podido hacer nada para evitarlo. No solo eso, sino que podría haber inicado su expansión territorial (pese a que insiste en que no). Y dices que lo ves decadente.
> Pues mira chico, tengo que pensar que no sabes interpretar la realidad aunque la tengas delante.



Pero si Ucrania no ha tenido tanta gente desde la WWII como tras la actual invasión haciendo labores puramente militares, y va a más. Muy desmilitarizada no la veo. Otra cosa es que te refieras a equipamiento, y aun así, habría que ver todo lo que se le está enviando.

Rusia ha revitalizado la OTAN, más países se quieren unir, los que están unidos van a aumentar el gasto militar notablemente, etc, ha conseguido el efecto inverso. La expansión de la OTAN hacia Ucrania era imposible ya de antes, sólo con el conflicto del Donbass, por muy congelado que estuviese, no hubiese entrado nunca.

Rusia no está en condiciones de expansionarse ahora mismo hacia ningún sitio, no se si no te has dado cuenta.


----------



## Subliminal& (26 Mar 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Estaba abandonado por ser alcanzado en vuelo. Los Rusos no van con un helicóptero solo y menos aterriza uno solo.
> 
> Aquí se ve como salen siempre



 Helicopteros rusos destruyendo carros Otan con una canción americana


----------



## Roedr (26 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Es un viejo con *demencia*. A los *ancianos *hay que respetarlos, aunque no sepan en donde viven…



Ojo, con el maletín nuclear. Este se va de madre y se acabó.


----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (26 Mar 2022)

TERRIBLE ESPERO NO VERME NUNCA EN UNA DE ESTAS.


#Rusia vs #Ucrania (día 31) - Vídeos como estos son interesantes, pues permiten ver los detalles del entramado de trincheras en el que se lucha en algunas zonas de Ucrania, especialmente en el #Donbass. En este caso, en #Horlivka, en #Donetsk.


----------



## Zappa (26 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Sabes lo mejor? Que me baso en documentos e información de occidente mismo y de *expertos en geopolítica*. En su mayoría franceses antes del gran silencio de Macron desde febrero de 2022. Nada viene de Rusia por lo que planteas precisamente.
> Y entiendo que Rusia no quiera que esto trascienda porque cuanto menos sepa el enemigo mejor. Putin no tiene ni móvil ni cuenta en twitter.
> No vivimos en el mismo mundo. Estamos siendo reeducados, de manera más sutil. Trabajando hasta la extenuación y fiandonos de los medios otanianos oficiales.



Pero lo que extraje de aquellos que podía leer al principio del conflicto, esto ya tenía que estar terminado.

Rusia era el ejército mejor preparado del mundo, solo detrás de EEUU y quizás ni eso.

Hablamos de un país sin armas nucleares ni un ejército mínimamente comparable (Ucrania), o eso extraje yo de los expertos al principio del conflicto, cuando aún se podía opinar del tema.

Sin embargo, y quitando toda la paja de la propaganda de occidente (y es muuuuucha paja), yo sigo sin verlo.

Aunque admito que es casi imposible saber qué coño está pasando, así que se agradece tu punto de vista también.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (26 Mar 2022)

TVE retransmite el partido de fútbol de España contra Albania con la bandera de Ucrania al lado de logotipo del canal.
La primera vez que lo ponen. Los partidos de fútbol suelen tener índices de audiencia alto.

Saquen sus conclusiones.


----------



## Papa_Frita (26 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> El entrevistado. El de la cara de pardilo y el guante recortado que sale en uno de los videos.



Ya, entonces eso confirma que el vídeo es auténtico. Sería un montaje si el entrevistador, que dice ser un prisionero ucraniano prorruso, fuera en realidad un voluntario proucaniano.
A ver si alguien que sepa ruso traduce, que será mejor que una máquina.
En cualquier caso, visto los antecedentes del twittero lo meto en la categoría de fakes hasta que alguien demuestre lo contrario.

Edito para aclarar: quiero precisar que hablo del twittero, no del forero que ha puesto el tweet.


----------



## ATDTn (26 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Putin tiene suerte de que la guerra sea con Ucrania, si la hace con Turquia ya no quedaria nada de su ejercito de juguete.
> 
> Con USA no comparo porque me da la risa.



Multinick.

Peterson had found the true enemy. It was not Russia. It was the inherent evil that ran through every human heart, as Solzhenitsyn said.

Para pensar, lo pongo en el idioma del imperio, para los lameculos.

Qué pelmazo eres. Voy a ignorar a todo el que no pone nada bueno, chorradas, y restos de muertos.
Algunos sois mala gente y no dais mucho en el tema mental.


----------



## kelden (26 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> En fin, no sé ni qué contestar a esto.
> ¿Y los más de 40 millones de personas que viven allí, qué?
> ¿Y el coste de reconstruir todo aquello?



Zappa, nadie va a reconstruir aquéllo. Cuando la parte de Ucrania que no se quede Rusia ya no sirva para tocar los cojones a los rusos, los yankis y la UE los van a escupir como Teodoro escupe los huesos de aceitunas. 

Los rusos, las empresas rusas, harán negocio reconstruyendo la parte que se queden y la vida seguirá.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Ojo, con el maletín nuclear. Este se va de madre y se acabó.



No controla nada, es un viejo demente que pasean y poco más…


----------



## Roedr (26 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


>



Deberíamos comprar a Rusia varios miles de millones en estos bichos para proteger C&M desde la Península.


----------



## delhierro (26 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Parece que no le deis importancia al hecho de que el presidente de EEUU ha dicho que Putin no puede permanecer en el poder
> ki por comentar lo de las armas nucleares ya supuso la gota que colmó el vaso, qué no podrá desencadenar las palabras de Biden.



No la tiene, lo dijeron de Sadam y de Gadafi. Sin ningun derecho los liquidaron, pero el mundo ha cambiando mucho. Tambien lo dijeron de Basar al-asad y ahí sigue al mando, y de Kim ademas afirmaron que no tendria pelotas para probar uno misil intercontinental porque bla bla bla...


----------



## Teuro (26 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Menudo doble juego de Erdogan. Va de fundamentalista, pero es el más listo y práctico de todos. Me tiene impresionado.



Tiene agenda propia distinta a la de la OTAN, va por libre. Su pertenencia a la OTAN es únicamente defensiva frente al oso ruso, pero visto lo visto hasta se puede permitir el lujo de abandonar la OTAN. Tiene intereses propios en Armenia, Azerbayan y Siria donde puede montar sus teatrillos ahora que está Rusia entretenida en Ucrania.


----------



## Roedr (26 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No controla nada, es un viejo demente que pasean y poco más…



Es mala estrategia minusvalorar al personal.


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (26 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Los aviones/helos rusos no pueden acercarse mucho a tierra porque los tiran (o se arriesgan es eso) con los manpads al filtrarles su posición el pentágono. La aviación rusa está en una situación complicada.



Los manpads no necesitan informacion del Pentágono. Son cohetes que se disparan de cerca, a viones que vuelan a baja altura, y van al calor de los motores.

Para aviones vuelan alto son ineficaces. Esos se cazan con S300, Buk's o Patriots. Y a los ukros aun les quedan unos cuantos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es mala estrategia minusvalorar al personal.



No, simplemente es la realidad. Es un viejo con demencia senil. Eso lo saben todos en USA. Igual que Reagan en su último mandato.


----------



## Zappa (26 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Tiene agenda propia distinta a la de la OTAN, va por libre. Su pertenencia a la OTAN es únicamente defensiva frente al oso ruso, pero visto lo visto hasta se puede permitir el lujo de abandonar la OTAN. Tiene intereses propios en Armenia, Azerbayan y Siria donde puede montar sus teatrillos ahora que está Rusia entretenida en Ucrania.



Es uno de los grandes ganadores del conflicto junto con Narendra Modi (India) y Xi Jinping.
Callados como putas los tres, a la espera de que se calme la cosa y entrar A SACO a hacer muuuucho dinero.
Erdogan ya está forrando vendiendo drones.


----------



## delhierro (26 Mar 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Ya, entonces eso confirma que el vídeo es auténtico. Sería un montaje si el entrevistador, que dice ser un prisionero ucraniano prorruso, fuera en realidad un voluntario proucaniano.
> A ver si alguien que sepa ruso traduce, que será mejor que una máquina.
> En cualquier caso, visto los antecedentes del twittero lo meto en la categoría de fakes hasta que alguien demuestre lo contrario.
> 
> Edito para aclarar: quiero precisar que hablo del twittero, no del forero que ha puesto el tweet.



El entrevistaDO, vamos el presentan como prisionero.


----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Deberíamos comprar a Rusia varios miles de millones en estos bichos para proteger C&M desde la Península.



Para eso deberíamos de retirarnos de la OTAN. Cosa que USA no consentirá fomentando algún golpismo o reacción a algún falso golpismo. Se meten en la mínima brecha de división interna de un país.


----------



## Roedr (26 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Tiene agenda propia distinta a la de la OTAN, va por libre. Su pertenencia a la OTAN es únicamente defensiva frente al oso ruso, pero visto lo visto hasta se puede permitir el lujo de abandonar la OTAN. Tiene intereses propios en Armenia, Azerbayan y Siria donde puede montar sus teatrillos ahora que está Rusia entretenida en Ucrania.



Vi, creo que en el twitter de Spritter, la ayuda que proporcionaba cada país a Ucrania. Turquía es quién más los ayudaba junto a USA. Este Erdogan tiene pinta de astuto zorro.


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## chemarin (26 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No controla nada, es un viejo demente que pasean y poco más…



Visto lo visto con Tump, no creo que ningún presidente de los EEUU haya tenido realmente la última decisión sobre el botón nuclear.


----------



## pemebe (26 Mar 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Lo del Sáhara no fue una decisión del gobierno sino una carta enviada por Pedro Sánchez al gobierno marroquí sin consulta al consejo de ministros. Hechos consumados en algo que en realidad no es competencia del gobierno.



¿la politica internacional de España no es competencia del gobierno?
¿de quién es la competencia?

La decisiones se toman en los consejos de ministros y es una decision colegiada (todos asumen las decisiones). El cómo funciona el consejo de ministros (por decision del presidente, por mayoria del consejo o por unanimidad da igual).

Y si no lo asumes dimites (como Gallardon en el tema del aborto en el gobierno de Rajoy). No hay medias tintas.


----------



## Roedr (26 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Los manpads no necesitan informacion del Pentágono. Son cohetes que se disparan de cerca, a viones que vuelan a baja altura, y van al calor de los motores.
> 
> Para aviones vuelan alto son ineficaces. Esos se cazan con S300, Buk's o Patriots. Y a los ukros aun les quedan unos cuantos.



ya, pero no es lo mismo saber que te llega un helo en 10' que encontrártelo cuando están haciendo un TikTok.


----------



## Arraki (26 Mar 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Hay algo muy curioso en todos los vídeos y fotos de tanques y vehículos militares rusos destruidos.
> 
> Prácticamente en ninguno se ven los cadáveres de los tripulantes
> 
> Lo que me hace pensar que buena parte de esos tanques no fueron destruidos en combate (fueron abandonados tras inutilizarlos y posteriormente destruidos por los ucranianos) o recibieron impactos que inutilizaron el tanque pero la tripulación pudo escapar



Se sabe desde hace tiempo. 

Cada tanque, blindado etc... se hacen diferentes vídeos. 

SI está utilizable se utiliza. 
Si no se puede utilizar se saca el primer vídeo.
Luego se le quema un poco y se saca otro vídeo
Lo cogen con los tractores y preparan otra escenificación en otra parte mezclando la chatarra que queda.

Por eso mismo los vehículos que se ven ahora como capturados o destruidos la mayoría están irreconocibles, pues los han recauchutado tantas veces que ya no saben como crear escenarios creibles.


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


>



Otro juguete Vintage IIGM style, eso le dura a un dron turco 20 minutos, dispara una vez y se acabo, unos minutos despues esta liquidado.

No es solo que el mando militar ruso este anquilosado, es que los follaputins retrasados del foro estais igual que ellos.


----------



## Carlos Dutty (26 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> La oligarquía mafiosa decadente es la que nos está gobernando a nosotros, no a los rusos.
> 
> ¿No te has dado cuenta en estos dos últimos años?...



Hay oligarquía aquí, sí, es obvio, solo hay que ver el poder que tienen los grandes capitales sobre las decisiones de los gobiernos. El problema no es ese, es que en Rusía es directamente la forma de gobierno. Y además en Rusia ha tomado una forma mafiosa, con ajustes de cuentas incluidos, envenenamientos, etc, en la que básicamente todo alto cargo roba de una forma u otra al pueblo.


----------



## Simo Hayha (26 Mar 2022)

El batallón de bielorrusos ha destruido una columna nazirrusa


----------



## Peineto (26 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Es un viejo con demencia. A los ancianos hay que respetarlos, aunque no sepan en donde viven…
> 
> Eso si, como a Nixon, hay que mantenerlos lejos del botón rojo…



...y de las niñas.


----------



## Teuro (26 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Vi, creo que en el twitter de Spritter, la ayuda que proporcionaba cada país a Ucrania. Turquía es quién más los ayudaba junto a USA. Este Erdogan tiene pinta de astuto zorro.



Más astuto que el supuesto jugador y judoka, bueno, también sería al inicio así Putin, pero cuando uno gana, gana y gana cada vez se vuelve más arrogante y soberbio hasta que mete la pata.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Visto lo visto con Tump, no creo que ningún presidente de los EEUU haya tenido realmente la última decisión sobre el botón nuclear.



Pues es verdad, suele estar siempre en manos de los militares desde la época de Nixon. Los presidentes no pintan mucho.


----------



## Teuro (26 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Visto lo visto con Tump, no creo que ningún presidente de los EEUU haya tenido realmente la última decisión sobre el botón nuclear.



Decían que a Nixon al última hora le dieron un maletín nuclear de juguete, que parece ser que estaba un poco tocado. En el caso de Biden ahí lo vemos, haciendo declaraciones para luego ir su secretaría de estado "matizando" cuando no directamente "corrigiendo".


----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Otro juguete Vintage IIGM style, eso le dura a un dron turco 20 minutos, dispara una vez y se acabo, unos minutos despues esta liquidado.
> 
> No es solo que el mando militar ruso este anquilosado, es que los follaputins retrasados del foro estais igual que ellos.



No has visto los radares anti drones? Por cierto, qué autonomía y alcance tiene un dron turco?
Sé que estáis acostumbrados a plebe ignorante pero estáis en burbuja.


----------



## frangelico (26 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Para eso deberíamos de retiarnos de la OTAN. Cosa que USA no consentirá fomentando algún golpismo o reacción a algún falso golpismo. Se meten en la minima brecha de división interna de un país.



En los 70 directamente amenazaron al gobierno español con independizar Canarias mediante una escalada terrorista si no dejaba Suárez de jugar a los no alineados. Al final hubo que echar a Suárez y poner a Leopoldo a que firmara el ingreso sin previa consulta en la OTAN , que es como el Hotel California, "you can check-out any time you like but you can never leave". No te puedes ir aunque un aliado te invada, es más, ya estamos invadidos en parte por un país que es supuestamente aliado y pronto quizá por otro


----------



## kelden (26 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Pero lo que extraje de aquellos que podía leer al principio del conflicto, esto ya tenía que estar terminado.
> 
> Rusia era el ejército mejor preparado del mundo, solo detrás de EEUU y quizás ni eso.
> 
> ...



Pues yo pensaba parecido a ti, pero después de ver este mes ya no. Pensaba que los ukros eran el ejército de Pancho Villa, pero veo que 8 años les han dao para mucho. No para atacar y derrotar a un ejército como el ruso, pero si para atrincherarse como garrapatas y resistir lo que están resistiendo. Pero bueno, objetivamente eso no cambia su dificil situación ni el resultado final. Casi es peor para ellos. Más sufrimiento innecesario.

A mi me hace gracia la propaganda occidental: los rusos están jodidos, no han ganao en una semana. Los que están jodidos de verdad son los otros, que se estan llevando hostias hasta en el cielo del paladar sin poder devolverlas.


----------



## Alvin Red (26 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> No comparto tu opinión al respecto a estas alturas de la contienda.
> Esto tenía que haber sido ganado YA.
> Llevamos un mes.
> Del ejército que, en su momento, acojonaba a EEUU y hacía que se gastaran millones de billones en armas y más armas.
> ...



Calma, esta punto de caer ucrania como piezas de domino, las municiones no son eternas y el suministro de las mismas por el frente otanico esta roto, las tropas rusas lo tienen cubierto salvo para algunas unidades de avanzadilla.

Kiev la única defensa que tiene es su población civil, también andan escasos de munición.

Los rusos están poco a poco llevando a las tropas ucranianas al centro de Ucrania, si el cerco de Kiev no esta cerrado es para que pueda enviar tropas a ese centro, ahí dependerán mucho de la logística y dominando el aire Rusia dudo que les llegue algo.

_Nota: Me defino como un paco-estratega de barra de bar que cada cual_


----------



## frangelico (26 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> No has visto los radares anti drones? Por cierto, qué autonomía y alcance tiene un dron turco?
> Sé que estáis acostumbrados a plebe ignorante pero estáis en burbuja.



Yo creo que no es imposible que haya drones americanos sobre Ucrania pero hagab ver que son los turcos los que consiguen algunos objetivos


----------



## Señor X (26 Mar 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> Yo he creado una cuenta (antes siempre navegaba de la forma más anónima posible) para perder de vista a mamarrachos que no dejan de poner chorradas.
> En cuanto vuelva a ver a *...* cae el primero, junto con los aprendices de mamarracho.



Como consejo, no pongas el ignore total. Ese hace que no puedas leer, pero él tampoco te puede leer a ti. Pon el parcial, tú te ahorras el ruido, pero ellos por cojones te leen, aunque en realidad no lo hacen, vienen suelta su mierda y se van, pero algo hace.


----------



## Papa_Frita (26 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> El entrevistaDO, vamos el presentan como prisionero.



A ver, para que no entendamos.
Aparecen dos tíos hablando en el vídeo.
Uno lleva un arma al hombro y responde a las preguntas.
El otro no va armado y hace preguntas.
Hasta donde yo sé que responde a las preguntas es el entrevistado. El del bigote, vamos.
Al entrevistado NO lo presentan como prisionero.
El entrevistador DICE que él es un prisionero.


----------



## Zappa (26 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Ya hay que ser malnacido para llamar a la madre de un soldado muerto para cagarte en él y arrastrar su memoria por el barro.
Decidme que de estos polvos no saldrán otros lodos.
Que no habrá llamadas del otro lado, o hijos muertos delante de sus padres en Ucrania, y cosas así....

Enfermizo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Mar 2022)

Jarkov: el comandante de Freikor, el líder de los neonazis locales, Georgy Tarasenko, habría fallecido.


----------



## Peineto (26 Mar 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Hay oligarquía aquí, sí, es obvio, solo hay que ver el poder que tienen los grandes capitales sobre las decisiones de los gobiernos. El problema no es ese, es que en Rusía es directamente la forma de gobierno. Y además en Rusia ha tomado una forma mafiosa, con ajustes de cuentas incluidos, envenenamientos, etc, en la que básicamente todo alto cargo roba de una forma u otra al pueblo.



Pase vuecencia al ignore.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (26 Mar 2022)

quijotin dijo:


> Primero, BURRA lo será tu puta madre, y en segundo lugar, la foto será un montaje, que de ser unos CATANAZIS no los libra nadie.



Hombre, no darse cuenta de que el texto del cartel en rojo esta hecho de manera burda con algún programa de edición denota poca capacidad intelectual o que andas muy muy distraido.


----------



## Subliminal& (26 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Jarkov: el comandante de Freikor, el líder de los neonazis locales, Georgy Tarasenko, habría fallecido.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1001135



han fallecido el 70% de los nazis del sur, ahora sus familiares lamentan y ponen fotitos y por eso nos enteramos


----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Yo creo que no es imposible que haya drones americanos sobre Ucrania pero hagab ver que son los turcos los que consiguen algunos objetivos



Pero nunca en artillería de largo alcance. Los drones yanquis de tipo portamisiles serían_ casus nuclear belli_.


----------



## frangelico (26 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Jarkov: el comandante de Freikor, el líder de los neonazis locales, Georgy Tarasenko, habría fallecido.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1001135



Tiene un aire a Paquirrín


----------



## Egam (26 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> A mi me pilla un poco "crecidito" para llevar esa camiseta.
> Tengo fama de raro, pero no tanto.



Siempre podrás usar esta otra


----------



## HUROGÁN (26 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Tú, en cambio, dado el post anterior a éste, pareces creer el 120% de lo que dice el Kremlin.
> 
> ¿Shoigu también está al 100% tras Putin, verdad?
> ¿Y sólo ha tenido un infarto, no?
> ...



Ni mienten igual ni en la misma magnitud,
Los ukras son puro embuste propagandístico de baja estofa y para subnormales,
como sus falsos montajes de batalla y heróicas apariciones del monigote parlante en una Kiev de croma cuando ha desertado a Rumanía.
Los Rusos prefieren omitir información a mentir, son mucho mas lacónicos... ya que les están dando la del pulpo a los ukras, hablan con los hechos demoliendo a los señores de la guerra con sus estructuras militares ucranianas o mercenarias y siendo escuetos de palabrería y propaganda.


----------



## mazuste (26 Mar 2022)

Biden’s reality check in Europe - Indian Punchline


alfonbass dijo:


> China está deseando hacerse con Siberia



Eso será porque usted lo dice...
Pero ignora que el norte de China se está despoblando, migrando al sur...¿Qué tal?
Y añado: los chinos que van a trabajar a Siberia (petroleras y demás), mas de un invierno
no pasa ninguno. Así como lo lee.
Ahora va y lo casca...


----------



## Subliminal& (26 Mar 2022)

SANCHEZ MUERETE HIJO DE PUTA QUE A BIDEN LE QUEDA POCO


----------



## raptors (26 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La pregunta es: En los 2 años que llevamos de "Kobí", ¿Había tantos trolls y CM's como en este hilo?.



Les digo que este empinado proUsa de _"Teuro"_ trata de aparentar normalidad, ese es su rol... pero de lejos se nota su tufo a mierda gUSAna....


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (26 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Ya hay que ser malnacido para llamar a la madre de un soldado muerto para cagarte en él y arrastrar su memoria por el barro.
> Decidme que de estos polvos no saldrán otros lodos.
> Que no habrá llamadas del otro lado, o hijos muertos delante de sus padres en Ucrania, y cosas así....
> 
> Enfermizo.



Esto ya lo hacian los rusos en el Donbass, no es nada nuevo


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (26 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Ya hay que ser malnacido para llamar a la madre de un soldado muerto para cagarte en él y arrastrar su memoria por el barro.
> Decidme que de estos polvos no saldrán otros lodos.
> Que no habrá llamadas del otro lado, o hijos muertos delante de sus padres en Ucrania, y cosas así....
> 
> Enfermizo.



Esto ya lo hacian los rusos en el Donbass, no es nada nuevo


----------



## Zappa (26 Mar 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> Ni mienten igual ni en la misma magnitud









Seguro que no.
Encontrar esta inocencia es casi enternecedor.


----------



## frangelico (26 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Pero nunca en artillería de largo alcance. Los drones yanquis de tipo portamisiles serían_ casus nuclear belli_.



Estaba pensando más bien en Global Hawk y RQ-180 para inteligencia pero tmanien en algún modelo de combate, esto seria más arriesgado, que "ayude" a los éxitos del dron turco.


----------



## Subliminal& (26 Mar 2022)

450 millones al sector transporte

1400 millones a los nazis Ucranianos para que sigan muriendo 

jajajaj


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

La segunda mina se encontró en el estrecho del Bósforo, informaron los medios de comunicación turcos. Según varias publicaciones, otro artefacto explosivo podría haber estado en la zona. Anteriormente, el FSB de Rusia advirtió sobre el minado por parte de la flota ucraniana de accesos a cuatro puertos del país. Varias de estas minas podrían deslizarse hacia el Bósforo.








Еще одна мина обнаружена в Босфорском проливе


Вторая морская мина обнаружена в Босфорском проливе, передают турецкие СМИ. Согласно сообщениям ряда изданий, в акватории могло оказаться еще одно взрывное устройство. Ранее ФСБ России предупреждало о минировании украинским флотом подходов к четырем портам на территории страны. Несколько из этих...




riafan.ru





Al turco le van a cerrar el tráfico marítimo…como no espabile…


----------



## Impresionante (26 Mar 2022)

Subliminal& dijo:


> SANCHEZ MUERETE HIJO DE PUTA QUE A BIDEN LE QUEDA POCO



Mata a IU PSOE PP Vox DN Falange nazionalistas Biden Soros Greta Femen mássmierdas y luego hablamos


----------



## kelden (26 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No la tiene, lo dijeron de Sadam y de Gadafi. Sin ningun derecho los liquidaron, pero el mundo ha cambiando mucho. Tambien lo dijeron de Basar al-asad y ahí sigue al mando, y de Kim ademas afirmaron que no tendria pelotas para probar uno misil intercontinental porque bla bla bla...



De hecho hasta podía salir mañana Putin en la tele pidiendo a los yankis que se marquen otro Kennedy y pongan un poco de sensatez en la Casa Blanca ....


----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Global Hawk











Russian MiG-31s Allegedly Intercept Global Hawk Over Arctic Waters - Air Force Magazine


The Russian military claims three MiG-31s scrambled to intercept an RQ-4B operating over neutral Arctic waters on Aug. 11.




www.airforcemag.com





*Russian MiG-31s Allegedly Intercept Global Hawk Over Arctic Waters*


----------



## Zepequenhô (26 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Otro juguete Vintage IIGM style, eso le dura a un dron turco 20 minutos, dispara una vez y se acabo, unos minutos despues esta liquidado.
> 
> No es solo que el mando militar ruso este anquilosado, es que los follaputins retrasados del foro estais igual que ellos.



¿Que calibre tiene esa pieza? ¿Lo has visto?

Esa pieza lo mismo está disparando desde Ucrania.


----------



## ATDTn (26 Mar 2022)

Subliminal& dijo:


> Helicopteros rusos destruyendo carros Otan con una canción americana



Canción -muy- apropiada
Los niños afortunados no irán a la guerra. Eso ha sido así siempre.

En su origen la canción se hizo para Vietnam:
Vietnam


Otra versión, para los amantes de las explosiones:


----------



## Abstenuto (26 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Se sabe desde hace tiempo.
> 
> Cada tanque, blindado etc... se hacen diferentes vídeos.
> 
> ...



No me extrañaría

¿Les han pillado con las manos en la masa?


----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## ccartech (26 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Bueno, a Saddam nadie le filtró miles de millones en armas para combatir a USA. El pentágono debe haberse ya gastado bastantes miles de millones para atacar a los rusos desde Ucrania. Aparte de la contribución de los países OTAN, que imagino será muy pequeña en comparación.



Nada es gratis. 
No existe tal contribución.
Se lo van a cobrar a lo que quede de Ucrania además de la que le robaron.


----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)

Muy interesante. Para francófonos.


----------



## quijotin (26 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> No es por nada pero están muriendo mas rusos que ucranianos, y luchando contra un proxy NATO, que no es ni de la NATO jajajaj



Fuente, tus cojones morenos.


----------



## Abstenuto (26 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Vaya pajillas que se hacen. El que se trague esas bobadas es retarded


----------



## Subliminal& (26 Mar 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> No me extrañaría
> 
> ¿Les han pillado con las manos en la masa?



en parte tiene razón, muchos salen con el metal oxidado, algo no se oxida si no está a la intemperie lloviendo, sol, humedad etc...

eso te hace pensar que están en descampados aparcados y reutilizados para lo que te dice el compañero, sin una gota ya de pintura


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> No has visto los radares anti drones? Por cierto, qué autonomía y alcance tiene un dron turco?
> Sé que estáis acostumbrados a plebe ignorante pero estáis en burbuja.



Burbuja, el foro donde se decia que Kiev caia para el 28 de Febrero, aunque ciertamente tampoco especificasteis el año.

Tambien lo decia USA, que listos, espoleando al Oso para entrar en la trampa.

Y vaya si ha caido, vaya si ha caido en la trampa, ahora a ver como sale.


----------



## Carlos Dutty (26 Mar 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> No, no está claro. Fuerzas la interpretación, seguramente para proclamar el fracaso de la ofensiva y la debilidad militar rusa (lo veo por doquier en todos los think tanks OTANicos y fanboys en RRSS)
> 
> Desmilitarización = garantías de seguridad. Ya han destruido la mayor parte de la aviación, radares y el material militar pesado ucraniano. Seguramente sea una prioridad garantizar una zona desmilitarizada al este del Dnieper. Y por supuesto, garantizar en el acuerdo de paz la neutralidad de Ucrania. Doy por hecho que Crimea seguirá siendo rusa y Donbass (seguramente extendido al oblast entero) independiente
> Desnazificación = propaganda para consumo interno de la población rusa con un trasfondo de verdad (las FFAA armadas de Ucrania están plagadas de batallones neonazis/extrema derecha rusófobos). Evoca el orgullo nacional de la Gran Guerra Patria en que derrotaron a los nazis
> ...



Desmilitarizar es algo muy distinto a obtener garantías de seguridad...

No fuerzo nada, tomo antecedentes históricos en los que basarme, como la desmilitarización de Japón y la desnazificación de Alemania tras la WWII, como se consiguieron? También nos podemos ir a la desmilitarización de Alemania tras la WWI, ahí quizás si que sería más parecido, pero menudo desastre después, no crees?

Lo de la desnazificación estaría muy bien, si no fuese porque en Rusia hay muchos nazis también, porque en el Donbass voluntarios nazis había en 2014 a montones en los dos bandos. Si es para consumo interno, entonces son unos hipócritas, que hacían los voluntarios nazis prorusos? Porque no les detuvieron? No lucharón contra ellos en la Gran Guerra Patria?

Cuando se dice que a Rusia le está marchando mal no se refiere a que al final no vaya a tener una victoria, sino al desempeño de sus fuerzas armadas. En serio crees que Rusia está funcionando bien en la invasión? Tras el shock inicial se han quedado parados, que no son capaces de moverse más de 100 km adentro de Ucrania. Y sí, ha mordido a la presa y no la va a soltar, pero la presa está hieriendo cada vez más al cazador mientras intenta soltarse.


----------



## delhierro (26 Mar 2022)

Uno de chechenos en Mariupol...son muy dados al video. Luchando junto a tanques y poniendo la bandera en algun edificio oficial.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (26 Mar 2022)

quijotin dijo:


> Fuente, tus cojones morenos.



El que defiende siempre pierde menos


----------



## Kartoffeln (26 Mar 2022)

quijotin dijo:


> Primero, BURRA lo será tu puta madre, y en segundo lugar, la foto será un montaje, que de ser unos CATANAZIS no los libra nadie.




JAAJAJA MENUDO SUBNORMAL


----------



## Evangelion (26 Mar 2022)

Subliminal& dijo:


> 450 millones al sector transporte
> 
> 1400 millones a los nazis Ucranianos para que sigan muriendo
> 
> jajajaj



Con gusto daría 10000 euros en armamento a Ucrania...liquidando el ministro de igualdad y los 10000 millones que quedan a los camioneros


----------



## Casino (26 Mar 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Pues con la tontería dura ya 8 años.
> 
> Y por otro lado, propaganda manda: los medios emiten las imágenes de Biden en Polonia cogiendo niños y preguntando si "tus ojos son de tu padre o de tu madre". EEUU y la OTAN son los buenos, y lo han sido siempre... ¿Qué tal si todos son unos cabronazos?



¿cabronazos? son todos unos hijosdeputa




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## rober713 (26 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Se sabe desde hace tiempo.
> 
> Cada tanque, blindado etc... se hacen diferentes vídeos.
> 
> ...



el otro dia en television el indigente intelectual de Borrel dijo que sabian todos los tanques rusos destruidos porque estaban geolocalizados y el periodista asintiendo, ambos pensaran....cuanto mas tontos mas facil engañarlos


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Burbuja, el foro donde se decia que Kiev caia para el 28 de Febrero, aunque ciertamente tampoco especificasteis el año.
> 
> Tambien lo decia USA, que listos, espoleando al Oso para entrar en la trampa.
> 
> Y vaya si ha caido, vaya si ha caido en la trampa, ahora a ver como sale.



Me pones el post donde se decía eso? USA tardó 40 días en llegar a Bagdad con todo el ejercito irakí destruido en la autopista de la muerte y sin tener la más mínima consideración por la población civil. Rusia entra en territorio históricamente propio.
Ahora piensa en una potencia extrajera que quisiera que Texas fuera independiente de USA.


----------



## El_Suave (26 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> ¿la politica internacional de España no es competencia del gobierno?
> ¿de quién es la competencia?
> 
> La decisiones se toman en los consejos de ministros y es una decision colegiada (todos asumen las decisiones). El cómo funciona el consejo de ministros (por decision del presidente, por mayoria del consejo o por unanimidad da igual).
> ...



¿la politica internacional de España no es competencia del gobierno?
¿de quién es la competencia?

De USA.


----------



## Subliminal& (26 Mar 2022)

ojo que a la SEXCTA NO LE GUSTA LA Z

Z


----------



## Kartoffeln (26 Mar 2022)

quijotin dijo:


> Claro, entre nazis es normal que se entiendan.



PREMIO AL RETRASADO MENTAL DEL FORO DEL MES DE MARZO

Pasa a la final.


----------



## ccartech (26 Mar 2022)

MIENTRAS TANTO

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Azerbaiyán han tomado el control total de todas las alturas alrededor de las aldeas de Pirlyar y Farukh. Karabaj


----------



## Michael_Knight (26 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Visto lo visto con Tump, no creo que ningún presidente de los EEUU haya tenido realmente la última decisión sobre el botón nuclear.



A colación de esto me he acordado la historia de Stanislav Petrov

Stanislav Petrov: el hombre que salvó al mundo de un desastre nuclear - BBC News Mundo


----------



## rober713 (26 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Jarkov: el comandante de Freikor, el líder de los neonazis locales, Georgy Tarasenko, habría fallecido.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1001135



Que hace Kiko Rivera en Ucrania....vaya pinta de zampobollos tiene....mejor dicho tenia


----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)

Subliminal& dijo:


> ojo que a la SEXCTA NO LE GUSTA LA Z
> 
> Z



Pues pongamos Omega. Última letra del alfabeto griego.


----------



## hartman (26 Mar 2022)

Subliminal& dijo:


> ojo que a la SEXCTA NO LE GUSTA LA Z
> 
> Z



la Zecta.


----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## kasperle1966 (26 Mar 2022)

*Sanciones, dependencia y hegemonía: el laberinto de la guerra económica*







Al mercenario Antonio García Ferreras, un conspicuo altavoz de la OTAN, se le ha ido de la boca su cínica sonrisa. Con las sanciones económicas a Rusia se las prometía muy felices sólo hace unos días, pero ahora su discurso se ha tornado sombrío: “Le estamos financiando la guerra a Rusia”, ha dicho. Entonces, ¿para qué han servido las sanciones?
Los embargos, bloqueos y sanciones son uno de los instrumentos de la hegemonía del imperialismo. No sanciona quien quiere sino quien puede. Sanciona quien tiene el poder para hacerlo, o sea, Estados Unidos. Los demás sancinadores, como los países europeos, son coadyuvantes que tratan de provocar el máximo daño posible. No puede sancionar quien no controla los resortes fundamentales de los mercados internacionales.
Se trata de medidas de guerra tanto más eficaces cuanto mayor es la dependencia del país sancionado, es decir, su sumisión económica y política a las potencias centrales. Los países que, como Rusia, vienen adoptando medidas para escapar de la dependencia externa de esas potencias, son difíciles de castigar. En estos casos, los sancionadores acaban disparándose en su propio pie, y eso no ocurre por gusto sino porque toma decisiones bajo presión.
La Unión Europea no puede imponer sanciones a Rusia porque Rusia es relativamente independiente de la Unión Europea desde el punto de vista económico y, sobre todo, estratégico. Más bien ocurre al revés: Bruselas depende de Rusia para el suministro de materias primas estratégicas, como los hidrocarburos. “Sin el gas ruso una parte de la economía europea se paralizaría”, ha reconocido el cabecilla de Total, Patrick Pouyanné, en una entrevista a la cadena de televisión RTL (*).
Al mismo tiempo, Bruselas tiene que acompañar a Estados Unidos en su campaña contra Rusia porque forman parte del núcleo fundamental de la OTAN. No obstante, esa “solidaridad atlántica” tiene mucho de retórica. En muy distintas cantidades, Rusia suministra gas a Alemania, Italia, Bulgaria, Serbia, Dinamarca, Finlandia y Polonia. En el caso de Austria la dependencia del gas ruso es del 100 por cien. Otros países, como España, están mucho menos expuestos.
Los planes europeos para desvincularse de Rusia son, pues, como el cuento de la lechera. La Comisión Europea ha creado un grupo de trabajo con Estados Unidos, que se ha comprometido a suministrar a Europa 15.000 millones de metros cúbicos adicionales de gas natural licuado este año. Lo que no han explicado son los precios a los que van a vender ese gas.
Por su parte, Alemania ha prometido que prescindirá del carbón ruso en otoño y de su petróleo a finales de año. Sin embargo, no puede hacer lo mismo con el gas, que representa el 55 por cien de sus importaciones de gas y el 13,2 por cien de su combinación energética antes de la guerra. Según Berlín, sólo será posible deshacerse del gas ruso “casi por completo” para mediados de 2024.
La viabilidad de tan buenas intenciones también las ha explicado el cabecilla de Total: “Sé cómo sustituir el petróleo y el gasóleo rusos, pero no sé cómo sustituir el gas. Si decido dejar de importar gas ruso, no sé cómo sustituirlo, no tengo nada disponible. Tengo contratos de 25 años y no sé cómo salir de esos contratos”. Tendría que pagar miles de millones de dólares en indemnizaciones por la cancelación de los contratos.
Si Bruselas está pensado en el gas licuado de Estados Unidos o Qatar, lo tiene crudo porque no hay suficientes cantidades en el mercado, ni terminales de almacenamiento, ni capacidad de licuefacción.
Rusia tiene un carácter estratégico para los monopolios europeos de la energía. Una empresa de moda, como Zara, puede marcharse de Rusia, pero una energética, como Total, no puede ni soñar con ello. “No voy a hacerlo, hemos invertido casi 13.000 millones de dólares en fábricas, no es una cuestión de dinero, esas fábricas van a seguir funcionando, tanto si me voy como si no. Retirarse supone entregar esos 13.000 millones a los rusos, a cambio de cero porque nadie puede comprarlos. ¿Quiere que renuncie a mis activos en Rusia para enriquecer a los rusos que han sido sancionados?”
¿Se puede hablar más claro?
(*) "Si j'arrête le gaz russe, je paie des milliards immédiatement aux Russes" (PDG de TotalEnergies)


----------



## Subliminal& (26 Mar 2022)

quijotin dijo:


> Fuente, tus cojones morenos.



14,000 bajas Ucros, 15,000 heridos Ucros

1,500 casi Rusos caidos, 2600 heridos Rusos. Hablaba el jefe del ejército 

Supongo que los Rusos serán el doble más y los Ucros el doble menos


----------



## ccartech (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## frangelico (26 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> A colación de esto me he acordado la historia de Stanislav Petrov
> 
> Stanislav Petrov: el hombre que salvó al mundo de un desastre nuclear - BBC News Mundo



El que mate a la momia y a Kemala igual ayuda al mundo, tal como están las cosas casi mejor que dure el viejo idiota. No sé qué pasaría en USA si se mueren los dos dentro del mandato, supongo que algún oscuro senador demócrata tomará el testigo ,o igual las dos cámaras eligen.


----------



## alfonbass (26 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Biden’s reality check in Europe - Indian Punchline
> 
> 
> Eso será porque usted lo dice...
> ...



Lo que quieras, pero esa imagen de los chinos como grandes aliados de Rusia es un cuento...eso, chino...pobre de los que están mandando el país a fiarse de ellos....


----------



## Subliminal& (26 Mar 2022)

Otanistas maricones, lo vuestro es violar y matar niños


----------



## Trajanillo (26 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> El que mate a la momia y a Kemala igual ayuda al mundo, tal como están las cosas casi mejor que dure el viejo idiota. No sé qué pasaría en USA si se mueren los dos dentro del mandato, supongo que algún oscuro senador demócrata tomará el testigo ,o igual las dos cámaras eligen.



Sería el presidente del congreso, creo que es la Pelosi.


----------



## Roedr (26 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Más astuto que el supuesto jugador y judoka, bueno, también sería al inicio así Putin, pero cuando uno gana, gana y gana cada vez se vuelve más arrogante y soberbio hasta que mete la pata.



Es así, pero Putin no ha ido a la guerra por arrogancia. USA lleva décadas cercando Rusia con la excusa de la OTAN y tarde o temprano esto iba a ocurrir.


----------



## frangelico (26 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Sería el presidente del congreso, creo que es la Pelosi.



Mejor que vivan la momia y la puta falsa negra


----------



## ccartech (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (26 Mar 2022)

En la Sexta: Putin nos ha engañao, ayer dijo que se iban a centrar en el Dombas porque no pueden con todo y hoy atacan Lvov. Además Biden estaba cerca, es una amenaza directa al presidente.

Realidad: Ayer no dijeron los rusos que fueran a parar las operaciones en el resto del pais, dijeron que la prioridad era Dombas. Algo habría en Lvov que querían destruir.

Desde luego lo de la tele es de traca.


----------



## Teuro (26 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Lo que quieras, pero esa imagen de los chinos como grandes aliados de Rusia es un cuento...eso, chino...pobre de los que están mandando el país a fiarse de ellos....



Lo de China es un misterio, "oficialmente" apoyó a Putin antes del conflicto, pero viendo como se va desarrollando cada vez lo hace más con la boca pequeña. En caso de que Rusia lance armas químicas o nucleares China estará en el punto de retratarse, ellos lo van a evitar por todos los medios, pero creo que existe la posibilidad bastante real de que China al final termine criticando a Rusia.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (26 Mar 2022)

Le crecen los enanos


----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)

Es muy extenso pero el propio analista dice que la determinación es esencial para supervevincias de países o culturas pomiendo el ejemplo de Vietnam. Dice que la riqueza o supremacia suele engendrar sociedades de llorones débiles que acaban extinguiéndose. En esencia explica que Europa se ha debilitado bajo el paraguas otaniano y que ya no tiene en su mano su destino. Que la historia es inmisesirecorde y que sobreviven los que se preparan y organizan mejor.


----------



## Simo Hayha (26 Mar 2022)

Manifestaciones en Azerbaijan en apoyo a Ucrania


----------



## alfonbass (26 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo de China es un misterio, "oficialmente" apoyó a Putin antes del conflicto, pero viendo como se va desarrollando cada vez lo hace más con la boca pequeña. En caso de que Rusia lance armas químicas o nucleares China estará en el punto de retratarse, ellos lo van a evitar por todos los medios, pero creo que existe la posibilidad bastante real de que China al final termine criticando a Rusia.



China va a terminar traicionando a Rusia, lo sabe hasta mi abuela, además, la sociedad china y rusa son totalmente incompatibles, en todos los sentidos


----------



## NPI (26 Mar 2022)

Dejar de *REPETIR IMÁGENES* y *VÍDEOS* (viejos / nuevos).


----------



## kelden (26 Mar 2022)

Subliminal& dijo:


> 14,000 bajas Ucros, 15,000 heridos Ucros
> 
> 1,500 casi Rusos caidos, 2600 heridos Rusos. Hablaba el jefe del ejército
> 
> Supongo que los Rusos serán el doble más y los Ucros el doble menos



Supones mal. Es exactamente al revés: rusos 15.000, ukros 1.500 tirando alto.


----------



## Trajanillo (26 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Mejor que vivan la momia y la puta falsa negra



Si porque la Nancy me da que es más joputa.


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Me pones el post donde se decía eso? USA tardó 40 días en llegar a Bagdad con todo el ejercito irakí destruido en la autopista de la muerte y sin tener la más mínima consideración por la población civil. Rusia entra en territorio históricamente propio.
> Ahora piensa en una potencia extrajera que quisiera que Texas fuera independiente de USA.



La realidad hoy, dia 28.

El ejercito regular ruso no ha tomado ningun objetivo y ya ha pasado a la defensiva cuando no directamente a la retirada en todos los frentes despues de perdidas catastroficas, solo se mantienen a la ofensiva las milicias del Donbass y los chechenos en Mariupol.

De todas las lineas de avance (8) la unica que ha conseguido un resultado positivo,al menos parcial, ha sido la de Crimea - Este.

Los ucranianos cada vez mas armados y motivados con excedentes de voluntarios y la moral alta, mientras Rusia ya ve que los reclutas no quieren morir, los soldados profesionales tampoco, generales y coroneles muertos por doquier porque tienen que ir a la primera linea a conminar a la tropa a combatir y andan buscando mercenarios en Libia, en Libano, o traer sus ultimas reservas de Armenia (*) , Osetia o Abjazia.

Azerbayan ya esta atacando en Nagorno, si recuperan Nagorno se abre la posibilidad de que tanto Armenia como Azerbayan entren en la OTAN.


----------



## otalko (26 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> El que mate a la momia y a Kemala igual ayuda al mundo, tal como están las cosas casi mejor que dure el viejo idiota. No sé qué pasaría en USA si se mueren los dos dentro del mandato, supongo que algún oscuro senador demócrata tomará el testigo ,o igual las dos cámaras eligen.



La tercera en la linea de gobierno es Nancy Pelosi, tan anciana como brandon.


----------



## Subliminal& (26 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> En la Sexta: Putin nos ha engañao, ayer dijo que se iban a centrar en el Dombas porque no pueden con todo y hoy atacan Lvov. Además Biden estaba cerca, es una amenaza directa al presidente.
> 
> Realidad: Ayer no dijeron los rusos que fueran a parar las operaciones en el resto del pais, dijeron que la prioridad era Dombas. Algo habría en Lvov que querían destruir.
> 
> Desde luego lo de la tele es de traca.



putos terroristas periodistas, y esa gente sale tan normal a la calle? hace poco me cruce a Valdano cerca del Bernabéu y nos miraba sonriendo, pueden hacer eso los periodistas o políticos?


----------



## kelden (26 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Lo que quieras, pero esa imagen de los chinos como grandes aliados de Rusia es un cuento...eso, chino...pobre de los que están mandando el país a fiarse de ellos....



Bah .... rusos y chinos son tal para cual: pendencieros, miserables, traidores, etc....etc... nada que ver con americanos o españoles, seres de luz repletos de buenas intenciones. 

Es la alianza lógica: son dos paises acosados por el mismo matón. Parece mentira que no seais capaces de ver algo tan obvio. En estos casos se suele establecer la alianza hasta acabar con la amenaza común y luego dios dirá ....


----------



## Simo Hayha (26 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Para eso deberíamos de retirarnos de la OTAN. Cosa que USA no consentirá fomentando algún golpismo o reacción a algún falso golpismo. Se meten en la mínima brecha de división interna de un país.



retirarnos..  así, sin hacer un referendum como el que se hizo para el ingreso?

ay ay ay, que enseguida os sale la vena dictatorial a los orcofilonazirrusos..

Ná, hay que seguir en la OTAN por que lo desea el PUEBLO (salvo tres o cuatro holgazanes)


----------



## Abstenuto (26 Mar 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> No es que cuente o no el plan, ni por donde va a entrar o no, sino el hecho de que para conseguir lo que él decía que prentendía conseguir no se consigue solo con el Donbass, que básicamente para eso no empiezas una guerra de este tamaño porque es poco más que mantener el Status Quo. Escalas un conflicto fronterizo a una guerra y luego lo desescalas? No veis que no tiene sentido.
> 
> Qué EEUU y UE funcionan por lobbies es obvio, y estos deberían estar prohibidos. No creo que vivamos en una democracia perfecta, ni siquiera buena, pasable como mucho, y que la economía especialmente para los paises europeos del sur va cada vez peor. Eso lo acepto.
> 
> ...



Los estados poderosos como Rusia, cuando son abiertamente amenazados por estados o imperios que ostentan un poder superior, tienden al autoritarismo y a la restricción de derechos y libertades para evitar la descomposición interna

Occidente ha creado a Putin

No te emociones con la caída de Putin. Los rusos anteponen la seguridad a la libertad y tienen muy clarito que occidente va a por ellos. Si Putin cae, casi con toda seguridad será sustituido por alguien (seguramente un militar) de línea más dura aún


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> China va a terminar traicionando a Rusia, lo sabe hasta mi abuela, además, la sociedad china y rusa son totalmente incompatibles, en todos los sentidos





Ese arrojarse a los brazos chinos...¿qué porcentaje de población rusa "medio entiende" (je je ya no hablo de escribirlo, leerlo, entender todo) chino?
Y viceversa?

Follarrusos diciendo que el 200 % de la población en 3,2,1...hasta los perros y gatos!


----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> China va a terminar traicionando a Rusia, lo sabe hasta mi abuela, además, la sociedad china y rusa son totalmente incompatibles, en todos los sentidos



Sabes por qué no habrá traiciones ni hostias? Por que Rusia tiene diez veces más nukes que China, tiene recursos vitales para China y además tienen un enemigo común.


----------



## kelden (26 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> retirarnos..  así, sin hacer un referendum como el que se hizo para el ingreso?



Hombre .... si tienes en cuenta que los términos de ese referendum no se han cumplido ....


----------



## apocalippsis (26 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Le crecen los enanos



¿Los enanos ? Se caga el turco y el de Azerbayan, ya puestos..................................


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Peineto (26 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Es muy extenso pero el propio analista dice que la determinación es esencial para supervevincias de un país o cultura. Dice que la riqueza o supremacia suele engendrar sociedades de llorones débiles que acaban extinguiéndose. En esencia explica que Europa se ha debilitado bajo el paraguas otaniano y que ya no tiene en su mano su destino. Que la historia es inmisesirecorde y que sobreviven los que se preparan y organizan mejor.



Da gusto escuchar un diálogo así, imposible de escuchar en los media españoles. Oyendo esto me viene a la memoria De Gaulle y su negativa a alistarse en la OTAN. Tenía una visión muy clara de lo que quería para Francia y para Europa lo más lejos posible de la anglosfera que, consecuentemente le montò el Mayo del 68.


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es así, pero Putin no ha ido a la guerra por arrogancia. USA lleva décadas cercando Rusia con la excusa de la OTAN y tarde o temprano esto iba a ocurrir.



No lo pongo en duda.

El tema es como lo ha hecho, porque o bien son todos idiotas en el Kremlin o estan tan infiltrados por la CIA que hasta los bedeles reportan a la embajada USA.


----------



## Honkler (26 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo de China es un misterio, "oficialmente" apoyó a Putin antes del conflicto, pero viendo como se va desarrollando cada vez lo hace más con la boca pequeña. En caso de que Rusia lance armas químicas o nucleares China estará en el punto de retratarse, ellos lo van a evitar por todos los medios, pero creo que existe la posibilidad bastante real de que China al final termine criticando a Rusia.



Si piensa, aunque sea remotamente, que China podría llegar a ponerse al lado de USA, es que es más iletrado de lo que aparenta…


----------



## Fígaro (26 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> retirarnos..  así, sin hacer un referendum como el que se hizo para el ingreso?
> 
> ay ay ay, que enseguida os sale la vena dictatorial a los orcofilonazirrusos..
> 
> Ná, hay que seguir en la OTAN por que lo desea el PUEBLO (salvo tres o cuatro holgazanes)




Y porque nos va de lujo.


----------



## kelden (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Y porque nos va de lujo.



Ya solo falta tirar a Sanchez al basurero de la historia ..... Entonces ya sería la hostia ...


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Mar 2022)

Anfeto está como unas maracas:


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

Otro vídeo de la limpieza en Mariupol…poco a poco, y sin pausa, como en Siria…


----------



## Byblos07 (26 Mar 2022)

Diaper Joe ha dicho hoy que "Putin no puede continuar en el poder" y La Casa Blanca lo ha rectificado enseguida.

¿Ya ha pensado qué marioneta poner para sustituir a Putin?

Guerre en Ukraine : Biden déclare que Poutine «ne peut pas rester au pouvoir», la Maison-Blanche rectifie dans la foulée


----------



## alfonbass (26 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Bah .... rusos y chinos son tal para cual: pendencieros, miserables, traidores, etc....etc... nada que ver con americanos o españoles, seres de luz repletos de buenas intenciones.



Yo no dije eso



kelden dijo:


> Es la alianza lógica: son dos paises acosados por el mismo matón. Parece mentira que no seais capaces de ver algo tan obvio. En estos casos se suele establecer la alianza hasta acabar con la amenaza común y luego dios dirá ....



Simplemente no es cierto, tomas cuestiones de geopolítica como un todo y eso no se nota a pie de calle. La realidad es que un tío de San Petersburgo tiene mucho más que ver contigo que un tío de Shangai...es un hecho


----------



## Subliminal& (26 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Anfeto está como unas maracas:



Zelensky es el nuevo dictador de Europa, su héroe Hitler, siendo Judío el puto cocainómano


----------



## ccartech (26 Mar 2022)

Vehículos nazis golpeados en la ciudad de Izyum. Los vehículos están ubicados detrás de una iglesia ortodoxa, la Virgen María y la alta precisión de los misiles "Iskander" del ejército ruso ayudaron a mantener intacta la iglesia. #ΠΟΛΕΜΟΣ_ΡΩΣΙΑΣ_ΟΥΚΡΑΝΙΑΣ #fosstounel #fostotounel


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fauna iberica (26 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



se le ha olvidado decir.. y ejecutados.y espero que sea asi.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (26 Mar 2022)

TV ESTATAL RUSA: de anunciar la captura de Kiev en FEBRERO, a una buena recogida de cable en MARZO... el antes y el después. La hemeroteca no perdona.







www.burbuja.info


----------



## kelden (26 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo de China es un misterio, "oficialmente" apoyó a Putin antes del conflicto, pero viendo como se va desarrollando cada vez lo hace más con la boca pequeña. En caso de que Rusia lance armas químicas o nucleares China estará en el punto de retratarse, ellos lo van a evitar por todos los medios, pero creo que existe la posibilidad bastante real de que China al final termine criticando a Rusia.



 

Todo es posible pero lo dudo. Los chinos tienen con los yankis exactamente el mismo problema que los rusos. Ellos verán, pero saben que son los siguientes.

Qué dice la lógica? Que dos paises amenazados por el mismo matón, tienden a aliarse contra el matón.

Y no es solo China, es toda Asia. De hecho nadie, excepto Japon y Korea The Bad, ha condenado a los rusos.


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Sabes por qué no habrá traiciones ni hostias? Por que Rusia tiene diez veces más nukes que China, tiene recursos vitales para China y además tienen un enemigo común.



En eso tienes razon, no les van atraicionar porque no pueden permitirse que Rusia caiga del lado de Occidente.

Pero el ridiculo ruso tiene que estar incomodando mucho en Peking, a nadie le gusta tener un idiota como socio, o que todos te hayan visto alternando con un idiota, asi es que de socios de igual a igual nada, y las relacciones discretas que no quiero que me vean contigo bicho.


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Mar 2022)

Anfeto está jugando con fuego, la gente de la calle va a ver a los rusos como liberadores a causa de estas atrocidades:


----------



## Simo Hayha (26 Mar 2022)

Adoctrinamiento fascista en Chechenia, nada que no se haya visto en Europa en los años 30 del siglo pasado.


----------



## Dylan Leary (26 Mar 2022)

The Azov Regiment continues to destroy Russian occupiers.

The soldiers of the Azov Regiment destroyed 3 tanks on the Mariupol streets and 1 enemy combat landing vehicle today. We remind the Russian soldiers again - you will find a death here only!


----------



## SkullandPhones (26 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Me pones el post donde se decía eso? USA tardó 40 días en llegar a Bagdad con todo el ejercito irakí destruido en la autopista de la muerte y sin tener la más mínima consideración por la población civil. Rusia entra en territorio históricamente propio.
> Ahora piensa en una potencia extrajera que quisiera que Texas fuera independiente de USA.



Además de subnormal, inculto. En todo caso Rusia es parte de Ucrania, que existe de antes, paleto con ínfulas.


----------



## kelden (26 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Simplemente no es cierto, tomas cuestiones de geopolítica como un todo y eso no se nota a pie de calle. *La realidad es que un tío de San Petersburgo tiene mucho más que ver contigo que un tío de Shangai...es un hecho*



Si tienen una cosa común el de S. P. y el de Shangai: que un maton de tejas va a por los dos.


----------



## Subliminal& (26 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>




Jamás he visto a Sanchez u otro político sea socialista o no defender, denunciar o mandar ayuda a la gente de Donbas durante 8 años. 

Todo lo contrario, algunos de esos que fueron a ayudar a los prorusos acabaron juzgados en tribunales, y ahora les mandan casi 1,500 millones de euros en Armas.

Cuando la gente se da cuenta que ningún político es de fiar y que están comprados por el cabal?


----------



## Cosmopolita (26 Mar 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> *I've been wondering for a long time when Kaliningrad will be unpacked. The Federal Republic of Germany is probably still a bit shy: "Let's let the Poles do it first"*



Pero informa que es un general retirado. En términos históricos, Kaliningrado nunca ha sido un territorio ruso. General Skrzypczak fue Comandante en Jefe de las tropas terrestres y antes comandaba 16 División Mecanizada ubicada en mi ciudad natal.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## alfonbass (26 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Adoctrinamiento fascista en Chechenia, nada que no se haya visto en Europa en los años 30 del siglo pasado.



Vaya tela...


----------



## raptors (26 Mar 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Estos son los soldados de las mariconas del botox, Putin y Lavrov
> 
> 
> 
> Casi niños que no han conocido más que la mierda en sus vidas, enviados a invadir ilegalmente otro país mientras ese par de viejos maricones viviendo la vida padre.



mm no se... se ve medio falso...


----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> Además de subnormal, inculto. En todo caso Rusia es parte de Ucrania, que existe de antes, paleto con ínfulas.



Te das cuenta de que abundas en lo que digo? Son el mismo pueblo. Vikingos, ortodoxos y eslavos.
Pero eso es el origen. La grandeza de Rusia es que va incorporando culturas y etnias sin menosprecio.


----------



## Impresionante (26 Mar 2022)

. Critican a premier de Hungría por "neutralidad" en guerra


----------



## alfonbass (26 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si tienen una cosa común el de S. P. y el de Shangai: que un maton de tejas va a por los dos.



Si, claro, como que al ruso medio que no tiene curro le importa mucho eso....


----------



## SkullandPhones (26 Mar 2022)

Cara grasa, eres muy cansino.


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Mar 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> Además de subnormal, inculto. En todo caso Rusia es parte de Ucrania, que existe de antes, paleto con ínfulas.



Ucrania no tuvo un estado hasta 1918, cuando la Alemania Imperial se lo sacó de la manga para poder enviar al ejército del Este a Francia. De hecho, todo el este siempre fué ruso, el oeste es la parte que pertenecia al Imperio Austro Hungaro, Ucrania es una creación artificial.


----------



## HUROGÁN (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## CEMENTITOS (26 Mar 2022)

¿Os acordáis de las 2 primeras semanas, donde absolutamente TODA la guerra orbitaba alrededor de los NLAW?
Cientos de páginas en el hilo, cientos de tweets, cientos de videos con propaganda.
¿Que fue de ellos?
Nada. Armas prácticamente inútiles ante carros modernos (algunos lo dijimos) y propaganda para ignorantes.
Eran simplemente otra cepa del Covid. Los NLAW fueron como la variante brasileña, los drones Bayraktak son la variante inglesa, los tractores arrastrando tanques son la gente aplaudiendo desde el balcón. Etc.
Pura propaganda, que el 90% de la población se traga hasta el fondo. Y cuando se demuestra la falsedad, sacan otra cosa y la borregada vuelve a quedar enganchada.
Cada dos semanas, algo nuevo para mantener a la gente encadenada a la dialéctica que interesa.
¿Que fue de los NLaw?
¿Que fue de la tercera dosis?
Pues eso.
Lo entendería en mi vecina de 80 años, pero que foreros y twiteros que se las dan de hintelektuales caigan en todas una tras otra, es desolador, y dice mucho del sistema educativo español.


----------



## alfonbass (26 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Sabes por qué no habrá traiciones ni hostias? Por que Rusia tiene diez veces más nukes que China, tiene recursos vitales para China y además tienen un enemigo común.



Típico de comunistoides pensar que todo funciona a base de la fuerza.....a ver...qie son dos sociedades que no tienes nada que ver....en todo


----------



## Dylan Leary (26 Mar 2022)

In Volyn, the military shot down three missiles fired from the territory of the Republic of Belarus - Andriy Yarmolsky, Volyn OVA.


----------



## kelden (26 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Vaya tela...



Son los fremen rusos. Criados y educados para la guerra ....


----------



## Marco Porcio (26 Mar 2022)

Sospecho que algunos de los proukrolocos y prorusolokos de este hilo son el mismo realmente. No me extrañaría que el pinguino del café sea el mismo que el murciélago polludo, por ejemplo....y que tenga una buena napia de hijo de puta de medio metro.


----------



## Cosmopolita (26 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ucrania no tuvo un estado hasta 1918, cuando la Alemania Imperial se lo sacó de la manga para poder enviar al ejército del Este a Francia. De hecho, todo el este siempre fué ruso, el oeste es la parte que pertenecia al Imperio Austro Hungaro, Ucrania es una creación artificial.



Como nación existen desde antes.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SanRu (26 Mar 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Desmilitarizar es algo muy distinto a obtener garantías de seguridad...
> 
> No fuerzo nada, tomo antecedentes históricos en los que basarme, como la desmilitarización de Japón y la desnazificación de Alemania tras la WWII, como se consiguieron? También nos podemos ir a la desmilitarización de Alemania tras la WWI, ahí quizás si que sería más parecido, pero menudo desastre después, no crees?
> 
> ...



y dale...

¿De dónde sacáis que Rusia quiere ir más allá en los demás frentes que no sea el Dombas?

¿Acaso no veis que la ofensiva Rusa en Jerson se paró justo en los límites de esa región?

Pero no sois capaces de entender que con 200 mil soldados no puedes conquistar un país más grande que España ¿De verdad que no sois capaces de entender eso?

En el único frente que van retrasados es en Jarkov y fue por el rápido contraataque ucraniano al enviar una de sus mejores brigadas acorazada a recuperarla.


----------



## SkullandPhones (26 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ucrania no tuvo un estado hasta 1918, cuando la Alemania Imperial se lo sacó de la manga para poder enviar al ejército del Este a Francia. De hecho, todo el este siempre fué ruso, el oeste es la parte que pertenecia al Imperio Austro Hungaro, Ucrania es una creación artificial.









Map of later Kyivan Rus (after the death of Yaroslav I in 1054).


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Mar 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> Cara grasa, eres muy cansino.



Arrodillate ante el gran héroe del Pueblo, el Glorioso Mariscal Zhu De, Comandante en jefe del Glorioso Ejercito Popular se Liberación.


----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Típico de comunistoides pensar que todo funciona a base de la fuerza.....a ver...qie son dos sociedades que no tienes nada que ver....en todo











Gengis Kan - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Algo sí tienen que ver:


----------



## Roedr (26 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . Critican a premier de Hungría por "neutralidad" en guerra



Se le critica por ser inteligente. Luego está el caso inverso de retarded, países del Sur de Europa, que nos la pela si los tanques rusos llegan a París, metiéndonos en una guerra económica contra Rusia.


----------



## Bartleby (26 Mar 2022)

Creo que estamos asistiendo a un capítulo de un libro que va a ser bastante más extenso y lo digo porque, dentro de los dos posibles finales que a priori podríamos vislumbrar en el momento presente, no veo factible ninguno de los dos. Para explicarme.

No veo que Ucrania venza a Rusia y esta se retire hundida, con el rabo entre la piernas en medio de duras sanciones internacionales a lamerse las heridas durante muchos años.

Tampoco veo a Rusia rompiendo Ucrania echando a su presidente, anexionándose parte de su territorio y poniendo al Lukashenko de turno en Kiev, suponiendo eso no ya solo la derrota de Ucrania, sino la derrota de occidente y la OTAN que aunque, de momento no tomen parte activa sobre el terreno en la batalla, si se han posicionado lo suficiente como para ser considerados una parte de conflicto, lo cual significaría una derrota extensible al bloque atlantista.

Todo ello me lleva a pensar que estamos ante un capítulo de algo más grande.

Es mi reflexión, que puedo estar equivocado.


----------



## Simo Hayha (26 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> ¿Os acordáis de las 2 primeras semanas, donde absolutamente TODA la guerra orbitaba alrededor de los NLAW?
> Cientos de páginas en el hilo, cientos de tweets, cientos de videos con propaganda.
> ¿Que fue de ellos?
> Nada. Armas prácticamente inútiles ante carros modernos (algunos lo dijimos) y propaganda para ignorantes.
> ...



Precisamente hoy...



Y no serán tan inútiles como tu dices porque UK ha anunciado hace dos días que les va a mandar 6000 más. Pero oye, tu a tus tontadas


----------



## Remequilox (26 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> ¿Os acordáis de las 2 primeras semanas, donde absolutamente TODA la guerra orbitaba alrededor de los NLAW?
> Cientos de páginas en el hilo, cientos de tweets, cientos de videos con propaganda.
> ¿Que fue de ellos?
> Nada. Armas prácticamente inútiles ante carros modernos (algunos lo dijimos) y propaganda para ignorantes.
> ...



Y las WUNDERWAFFEN. 
No te olvides de las WUNDERWAFFEN!


----------



## quijotin (26 Mar 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> JAAJAJA MENUDO SUBNORMAL



Catanazi detected


Kartoffeln dijo:


> PREMIO AL RETRASADO MENTAL DEL FORO DEL MES DE MARZO
> 
> Pasa a la final.




Esto lo dice un pompero de mierda que el único año que lleva en burbuja no ha posteado más que idioteces.

Vete a tomar por culo, payaso.


----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)

Frentes abiertos y sitios:


----------



## CEMENTITOS (26 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Cualquier gilipollas que examine la deriva militar y estratégica rusa en términos de "PUTIN quiere" es tan soplapollas e ignorante como el que pensase que Biden, un abuelo senil, maneja los hilos y decisiones de la OTAN.
Esto es mucho mas grande. Aqui hay intereses mucho mas potentes que el deseo de Putin - como sucedía con Clinton y Bush en el caso de Irak-.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (26 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Precisametne hoy...



A ver INOCENTE.
Los tanques avanzan en grupos de al menos 5 unidades en adelante. Los tanques no se adentran solos por páramos perdidos en medio de la nada.
¿Tan dificil es de entender?
Os tragáis TODA LA MIERDA que os ponen en el plato. Y pedís mas de postre.


----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)

Minas ucro antipersona delante del aeropuerto de Mariupol.

Por ser tan visibles pienso que los militares ucro no nazis han querido que no causen bajas.


----------



## pemebe (26 Mar 2022)

Principios básicos de la propaganda de guerra (Anne Morelli 2001):

1. No queremos la guerra, ¡sólo nos defendemos!
*Este lo cumple Ucrania/OTAN. Rusia solo la mitad.*

2. ¡Nuestro adversario es el único responsable de esta guerra!
*Este lo cumplen ambos*

3. El líder de nuestro adversario es intrínsecamente malo y se parece al diablo
*Este solo lo cumple Ucrania/OTAN. *

4. Estamos defendiendo una causa noble, ¡no nuestros intereses particulares!
*Este solo lo cumple Ucrania/OTAN. De hecho Rusia dice que se ha metido en esta guerra por sus intereses particulares,*

5. El enemigo comete atrocidades a propósito; si nosotros cometemos errores, esto sucede sin intención
*Este lo cumplen los dos*

6. El enemigo hace uso de armas ilegales.
*Este lo cumplen los dos (bombas de fosforo)*

7. Nosotros sufrimos pocas pérdidas, las del enemigo son considerables
*Este lo cumplen los dos*

8. Intelectuales y artistas reconocidos apoyan nuestra causa.
*Este solo lo cumple Ucrania/OTAN*

9. Nuestra causa es sagrada
*Este lo cumplen los dos*

10. Quien pone en duda nuestra propaganda ayuda al enemigo y es un traidor.
*Este lo cumplen los dos*

Ucrania/OTAN: 10 de 10 (puntuación máxima)
Rusia: 6,5 de 10.

*En propaganda de guerra gana Ucrania/OTAN: 10 a 6.5*


----------



## Carlos Dutty (26 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> y dale...
> 
> ¿De dónde sacáis que Rusia quiere ir más allá en los demás frentes que no sea el Dombas?
> 
> ...



Lo saco de que Jerson no es el Donbass, ni todo norte de Ucrania. Los rusos han entrado por todos lados en los que tiene frontera y por un buen cacho de Bielorrusia. Y no, no se han parado en Jerson, hubo avances al norte Nikolaiv en el oeste del Dnieper y hacia el norte estos últimos días dirección Krivoy Rog.


----------



## Roedr (26 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> A ver *INOCENTE*.
> Los tanques avanzan en grupos de al menos 5 unidades en adelante. Los tanques no se adentran solos por páramos perdidos en medio de la nada.
> ¿Tan dificil es de entender?
> Os tragáis TODA LA MIERDA que os ponen en el plato. Y pedís mas de postre.



No lo llames _inocente_, llámalo Txusky, el buitre necrófilo del foro.


----------



## El-Mano (26 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Esas cifras son chorradas propagandisticas. Las que dio el ruso son más o menos correctas, posiblemente ha retrasado los ultimos 3 o 4 dias reduciendolas algo.
> 
> Y no hago distinciones porque me caigan mejor los rusos que los anglos, en el 2014 se decia que los ucranianos habian perdido 40.000 soldados y me descojonaba porque no era creible.
> 
> Van a cabrear a los rusos, con tanto video sobre prisioneros ( algunos son falsos , pero mucha gente ni lo nota ) , y Putin nos va a parecer a todos el abuelito amable. Tiempo al tiempo.



Supongo que en las rusas no incluyen datos de las milicias de dombass, que son otros tantos. Luego los Chechenos no sé si los contará también en esos datos. Supongo que en total, 3000 a 6000 es más realista. Aunque lo digo desde el sofá.


----------



## Kartoffeln (26 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ucrania no tuvo un estado hasta 1918, cuando la Alemania Imperial se lo sacó de la manga para poder enviar al ejército del Este a Francia. De hecho, todo el este siempre fué ruso, el oeste es la parte que pertenecia al Imperio Austro Hungaro, Ucrania es una creación artificial.



Sí, no como el resto de países que son creaciones de la naturaleza.


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Manifestaciones en Azerbaijan en apoyo a Ucrania



Ya se huele que a lo que quedaba de Nagorno en manos Armenias va a pasar a Azerbayan en dias.

Esto implica:

1) Perdido Nagorno, Armenia ya no tiene ninguna razon para seguir al lado de Rusia, en cuestion de meses pasara al bando occidental y abandonara a Rusia, y solicitud de admision en la UE y la OTAN poco despues apadrinada por las comunidades armenias en Francia y USA.

2) Azerbayan solicitara el ingreso en la OTAN apadrinada por Turquia.

Putin, en España tenemos un dicho "las desgracias nunca vienen solas".

Ahi lo llevas.


----------



## alfonbass (26 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Gengis Kan - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alguien tiene que decirte que estás en 2022.....


----------



## WN62 (26 Mar 2022)

Esta entrevista en RT a un supuesto pro Putin sale rana. Vean la reacción de la ¿periodista?:


----------



## El-Mano (26 Mar 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Como consejo, no pongas el ignore total. Ese hace que no puedas leer, pero él tampoco te puede leer a ti. Pon el parcial, tú te ahorras el ruido, pero ellos por cojones te leen, aunque en realidad no lo hacen, vienen suelta su mierda y se van, pero algo hace.



Lo acabo de mirar, que como experimento hice limpieza de ignorados, pensaba que no era ignore recíproco... Entonces por eso se quejaba el zappa de que no podía leer a Zukhov...  .


----------



## Impresionante (26 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Ya se huele que a lo que quedaba de Nagorno en manos Armenias va a pasar a Azerbayan en dias.
> 
> Esto implica:
> 
> ...



Asumiendo que Rusia gana el ucrania buscando enemigos más cualificados?


----------



## Bartleby (26 Mar 2022)

China ve a Rusia como un socio para desmantelar el orden mundial actual, lo dice The Economist.



A ello anadiria, y o debe caer en el olvido, que Putin estuvo reunido con el presidente Chino unos pocos días antes de iniciar la ofensiva


----------



## Bishop (26 Mar 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> Yo he creado una cuenta (antes siempre navegaba de la forma más anónima posible) para perder de vista a mamarrachos que no dejan de poner chorradas.
> En cuanto vuelva a ver a *...* cae el primero, junto con los aprendices de mamarracho.



Para casos así, _Neverra_. La auténtica salud.


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> y dale...
> 
> ¿De dónde sacáis que Rusia quiere ir más allá en los demás frentes que no sea el Dombas?
> 
> ...



Nosotros si somos capaces de ver eso, desde la barra del bar o desde el sofa paco de casa.

El problema es que los ajedrecistas del Kremlin no, y esos tipos ganan millones, y roban cientos de millones mas.

Ergo...Rusia es un pais disfuncional, con una elite que en un pais occidental estaria barriendo el suelo en los McDonalds o cumpliendo penas de prision por delitos.

Por lo tanto, vamos a reformar el Khanato y lo vamos a civilizar.

Primera medida del programa de reformas...Putin fuera.


----------



## SanRu (26 Mar 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Lo saco de que Jerson no es el Donbass, ni todo norte de Ucrania. Los rusos han entrado por todos lados en los que tiene frontera y por un buen cacho de Bielorrusia. Y no, no se han parado en Jerson, hubo avances al norte Nikolaiv en el oeste del Dnieper y hacia el norte estos últimos días dirección Krivoy Rog.



No, no lo hubo. Solo lo hubo en Twitter.


----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Alguien tiene que decirte que estás en 2022.....



Los pueblos no tienen historia ni cultura?
Crees que la sociedad en la que vives es fruto de la providencia o una suerte de predeternimación?


----------



## quijotin (26 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Y porque nos va de lujo.




Juaaaasssssssssss  el festival del humor!!!


----------



## Kluster (26 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Anfeto está jugando con fuego, la gente de la calle va a ver a los rusos como liberadores a causa de estas atrocidades:



Ahora que se ha visto claramente que Ucrania es un régimen de terror a cara descubierta, no se como van a poder mantener el relato de la democracia y las libertades de europa bla bla bla...


----------



## bocadRillo (26 Mar 2022)

WN62 dijo:


> Esta entrevista en RT a un supuesto pro Putin sale rana. Vean la reacción de la ¿periodista?:



Esto qué demuestra????
Esto pasa todos los días en la TV hezpaniola cuando sacan a un supuesto "experto cómodo" que no dice lo que se esperaba.


----------



## crocodile (26 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Anfeto está como unas maracas:



Este payaso es un criminal y un hijo de perra. A ver si revienta ya


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> China ve a Rusia como un socio para desmantelar el orden mundial actual, lo dice The Economist.
> 
> 
> 
> A ello anadiria, y o debe caer en el olvido, que Putin estuvo reunido con el presidente Chino unos pocos días antes de iniciar la ofensiva



La reunión de los dos en los Juegos Olímpicos…donde terminaron de cerrar los flecos.


----------



## Carlos Dutty (26 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> No, no lo hubo. Solo lo hubo en Twitter.



Pero si estaban los tanques intentando entrar en el aeropuerto ...


----------



## quijotin (26 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo no dije eso
> 
> 
> 
> Simplemente no es cierto, tomas cuestiones de geopolítica como un todo y eso no se nota a pie de calle. La realidad es que un tío de San Petersburgo tiene mucho más que ver contigo que un tío de Shangai...es un hecho



Los enemigos de mis enemigos son mis amigos. De primero de geopolítica.


----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)

El batallon ucronazi Azov bloquea a los civiles que quieren salir de Mariupol:



Que huevos le pone esta tía. No gana nada con esto ya que es una free lancer de occidente. Rusia no le paga nada ni trabaja para sus medios.


----------



## Treefrog (26 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> China ve a Rusia como un socio para desmantelar el orden mundial actual, lo dice The Economist.
> 
> 
> 
> A ello anadiria, y o debe caer en el olvido, que Putin estuvo reunido con el presidente Chino unos pocos días antes de iniciar la ofensiva



Tiene mucho sentido.
Larry Fink de BlackRock dijo hace un par de días que la guerra de Ucrania es el inicio del fin de la Globalización.


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Lo saco de que Jerson no es el Donbass, ni todo norte de Ucrania. Los rusos han entrado por todos lados en los que tiene frontera y por un buen cacho de Bielorrusia. Y no, no se han parado en Jerson, hubo avances al norte Nikolaiv en el oeste del Dnieper y hacia el norte estos últimos días dirección Krivoy Rog.



No te esfuerces, estan en modo retirada de cable y asi van a seguir segun se incremente el descalabro, en unos dias diran que de ningun modo pretendian entrar en el territorio de Ucrania, que solo estaban de maniobras y se liaron con los mapas y que menudo pollo que han montado los ucras por una naderia.


----------



## SanRu (26 Mar 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Pero si estaban los tanques intentando entrar en el aeropuerto ...



Edito: creí que hablabas del aeropuerto de Kiev (Gostomel)

Yo ahi solo veo unos ucranianos en un tejado disparando a unos camiones....supongo que la avanzada rusa iba en camiones.....

Ya te lo he dicho.....la ofensiva rusa por conquistar esa región solo existe en Twitter. Lo que no quita que haya combates para fijar ahí tropas ucranianas.


----------



## Bishop (26 Mar 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Que manía con querer manipular el precio del gas... si lo que tienen que hacer de una puta vez es fulminar el puto sistema trilero que tenemos de subasta absurda amañada. Que ya nos conocemos todos. Que ya está todo pensado para que casi siempre entre, aunque sea la puntita, la energía más cara y así chupar del bote el resto. Costes + margen empresarial razonable, subasta pura y que se dejen de hostias de una puta vez.


----------



## alfonbass (26 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Los pueblos no tienen historia ni cultura?
> Crees que la sociedad en la que vives es fruto de la providencia o una suerte de predeternimación?



Tienen historia, pero es una gilipollez supina pensar que la realidad es estable en el tiempo, todo cambia y con el pasar de los siglos mucho más, es algo que nadie puede cambiar
La realidad social hoy en día es la que es y un tio random de Moscu es más occidental que cualquier chino, otra cosa es que le coman la cabeza, pero su manera de actuar, de relacionarse y de vivir está muy alejado
Siendo así, es muy complicado que el paso político deje de ser eso, mínimos gestos, a nivel económico el ruso quiere su estilo de vida, quiere su Instagram y quiere las cosas que está acostumbrado, no hay más...qué es posible desde Rusia hacer lo mismo y ponerle otro nombre? pues si, claro, ahora, mantener una dependencia a nivel económica de China sigue sin parecer la mejor estrategia de cara a un futuro medio...y si eso es así, si Rusia no saca de esto mejorar su vida (la de sus ciudadanos) habrá perdido la guerra, por mucho que digáis.
China ya se está poniendo de perfil, porque lo que le interesa a China es seguir vendiendo su tecnología y sus movidas a Europa, por lo que no esperes que, encima, se vaya a posicionar claramente a favor de Rusia en esto

Seguro que quieres "aliados" así?


----------



## alfonbass (26 Mar 2022)

quijotin dijo:


> Los enemigos de mis enemigos son mis amigos. De primero de geopolítica.



Quién es tu enemigo?


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Pero si estaban los tanques intentando entrar en el aeropuerto ...



Jajaja..dejalos estan pirados...en breve, cuando los rusos se retiren de Ucrania, negaran que existio ninguna invasion..Oceania nunca ha estado en guerra con Eurasia...este hilo ya es 1984..


----------



## Silvia Charo (26 Mar 2022)

WN62 dijo:


> Esta entrevista en RT a un supuesto pro Putin sale rana. Vean la reacción de la ¿periodista?:



Pro Putin? Pero si es Bolton, ex NSA de los EEUU.


----------



## Carlos Dutty (26 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Y el aeropuerto desde el día 1 ha estado en manos rusas.



Pues eso mismo, al menos que se hayan teletrasportado, han avanzado hasta allí ....


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> China ve a Rusia como un socio para desmantelar el orden mundial actual, lo dice The Economist.
> 
> 
> 
> A ello anadiria, y o debe caer en el olvido, que Putin estuvo reunido con el presidente Chino unos pocos días antes de iniciar la ofensiva



En el judo la base es usar la fuerza del rival para derribarle. Y en eso están los asiáticos. Las sanciones permiten a los rusos desviar ingentes cantidades de energía hacia China, sin que sea una agresión directa a occidente. Creo que Borrell ya vió la bicha…


----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Tienen historia, pero es una gilipollez supina pensar que la realidad es estable en el tiempo, todo cambia y con el pasar de los siglos mucho más, es algo que nadie puede cambiar
> La realidad social hoy en día es la que es y un tio random de Moscu es más occidental que cualquier chino, otra cosa es que le coman la cabeza, pero su manera de actuar, de relacionarse y de vivir está muy alejado
> Siendo así, es muy complicado que el paso político deje de ser eso, mínimos gestos, a nivel económico el ruso quiere su estilo de vida, quiere su Instagram y quiere las cosas que está acostumbrado, no hay más...qué es posible desde Rusia hacer lo mismo y ponerle otro nombre? pues si, claro, ahora, mantener una dependencia a nivel económica de China sigue sin parecer la mejor estrategia de cara a un futuro medio...y si eso es así, si Rusia no saca de esto mejorar su vida (la de sus ciudadanos) habrá perdido la guerra, por mucho que digáis.
> China ya se está poniendo de perfil, porque lo que le interesa a China es seguir vendiendo su tecnología y sus movidas a Europa, por lo que no esperes que, encima, se vaya a posicionar claramente a favor de Rusia en esto
> ...



De perfil?



China responsabiliza a la OTAN y a USA de la crisis de Ucrania.


----------



## SanRu (26 Mar 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Pues eso mismo, al menos que se hayan teletrasportado, han avanzado hasta allí ....



He editado pq pensé que te referias a Gostomel


----------



## Roedr (26 Mar 2022)

Parando la invasión con minas anti-tanque


----------



## crocodile (26 Mar 2022)

La RAF ya tiene unos 50 cazas en Rumanía, los últimos 4 han llegado hoy.









British jets join effort to secure Romanian skies


Typhoon jets have deployed to Romania to join the NATO Air Policing mission to deter Russian aggression.




ukdefencejournal.org.uk


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (26 Mar 2022)

Ha pasado un ruso por mi calle diciendo que recoge "chatarra y hierro viejo" para enviarlo al frente. Se ve que los desguaces y chatarrerías del Daguestán ya están vacías.


----------



## Felio (26 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Principios básicos de la propaganda de guerra (Anne Morelli 2001):
> 
> 1. No queremos la guerra, ¡sólo nos defendemos!
> *Este lo cumple Ucrania/OTAN. Rusia solo la mitad.*
> ...





> 3. El líder de nuestro adversario es intrínsecamente malo y se parece al diablo
> *Este solo lo cumple Ucrania/OTAN. *



Hombre, Zelenski es atacado constantemente por sus vínculos con los nazis.



> 4. Estamos defendiendo una causa noble, ¡no nuestros intereses particulares!
> *Este solo lo cumple Ucrania/OTAN. De hecho Rusia dice que se ha metido en esta guerra por sus intereses particulares,*



Putin hablo en un discurso de evitar un genocidio en el Dombás*,* también usan la táctica noble.


----------



## SanRu (26 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Jajaja..dejalos estan pirados...en breve, cuando los rusos se retiren de Ucrania, negaran que existio ninguna invasion..Oceania nunca ha estado en guerra con Eurasia...este hilo ya es 1984..



Otro tonto que se cree lo que vomitan las redes sociales...

De verdad crees que una ofensiva para tomar un aeropuerto es así? 

joder.....

...os faltan mucha guerra por ver.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (26 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Aunque la defensa aerea integral de Ucrania está destruida, aun les quedan S300's y Buk's por ahi sueltos. El otro día en un parte ruso decían que habían destruido doscientos y pico de unos 300. Todavía les quedaban 40 ó 50 por ahí. Eso es, por ejemplo, bastante mejor que lo que tenían los yugoslavos en su guerra y fueron capaces de tirar algún F-117 con la chatarra que tenían. Imagínate la avería que te puede hacer un S300 que ande por ahí escondido. Aun asi los rusos cada día van metiendo más aviación.



Como dices aún hoy la defensa antiaerea Ucraniana tienen más capacidad que la de Serbia sobre el papel.

Lo único es que no es fácil jugar al gato y al ratón cuando estas en inferioridad de medios. Según parece los Ucranianos han perdido todos los radares fijos o móviles de defensa aerea (radar de descubierta), esos radares comparten la información con la Fuerza Aerea (que ya no existe) y con las baterías antiaereas de distintos tipos.

Lo ideal, sobre el papel es eso. Una vez transmitida esa información a las baterías antiareas estas activan sus radares de adquisición, localizan los blancos y pasan los datos al radar de tiro a los TEL (vehículo que porta los misiles) o a los TELAR (vehículo que porta los misiles pero también lleva un radar) para que lancen los misiles y los guien.

Esa es la teoría, si has perdido tus radares de defensa aerea (radares de descubierta) le toca hacer ese trabajo directamente al radar de adquisición de la batería antiaerea, esto provoca un problema, un problema básico de las emisiones radar.

Desde el momento que emites, te detectan, pero es que además te detectan desde mucho más lejos de lo que tú vas a detectar. Por poner un ejemplo, un radar de adquisición de una batería S-300 puede detectar a unos 300 Kms de distancia un objeto con un RCS de 2m, por ejemplo un caza F-16 que vuele alto. Las emisiones de ese mismo radar serán detectadas por un caza, un avión ELINT (inteligencia de señales), un barco, o incluso desde tierra por equipos especializados (los Krasukha-4 por ej.) desde una distancia muy superior que puede llegar a ser el doble de la distancia de detección del radar de adquisición de la batería antiaerea.

Si los Rusos detectan la señal, primero intentaran degradarla por medios electrónicos como el famoso Krasukha-4 pero tienen muchos más, al mismo tiempo pueden enviar un cazabombarderro Su-30 SM, Su-35S o un Su-34 armado con misiles antiradar Kh-31 / AS-17 Krypton con un alcance de 110 Kms y destruirlo.

O por supuesto, una vez localizado el blanco si se conocen las coordenadas exactas se puede usar cualquiera de los misiles de crucero o balísticos de que disponen los Rusos.

En definitiva, si emites te detectan, y si te detectan en una guerra con tanta superioridad por parte de Rusia se acabaran comiendo un misil.

En el caso de los SA-11 Buk M1 de Ucrania es más fácil jugar a este "juego" debido a que son baterías moviles, tras realizar una busqueda de contactos por un tiempo y realizar un disparo si les es posible entonces, pueden apagar sus radares y moverse a otra posición dificultando su posterior localización. Es decir, tienen mayor capacidad de supervivencia.

En el caso de las baterías SA-10 Grumble / S-300 (V/PT/PS) partimos de que estos sistemas son moviles pero para operar necesitan unos 15 minutos de despliegue para ser operativos. Es decir, si ponen en funcionamiento su radar de adquisición necesitaran también cierto tiempo para salir por patas.

Para que os hagaís una idea de los componentes de una batería S-300 PS por ejemplo.

*Batería S-300 PS.*

Radar de adquisición 36D6 Tin Shield

Logicamente este radar se puede elevar para mejorar la cobertura ante obstaculos (casas, arboles, colinas) y aumentar la detección a baja altitud.









Radar de combate / control de tiro - 5N63 Flap Lid B








Radar de baja altitud - 76N6 Clam Shell







Puesto de control y mando 54K6E








Alrededor de 10 camiones TEL 5P85S


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En el judo la base es usar la fuerza del rival para derribarle. Y en eso están los asiáticos. Las sanciones permiten a los rusos desviar ingentes cantidades de energía hacia China, sin que sea una agresión directa a occidente. Creo que Borrell ya vió la bicha…



Guardate la frase para cuando los ucras esten a las puertas de Sebastopol...lo del judo + es parte del plan y a tirar.


----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)

Decadente y traidor como un tal Felipe o señor X.


----------



## El-Mano (26 Mar 2022)

Off topic:

Los pilotos podrían ser retenidos en Arabia Saudí si se niegan a correr 

Quizás un poco amarillista, pero de ser cierto...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (26 Mar 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Que manía con querer manipular el precio del gas... si lo que tienen que hacer de una puta vez es fulminar el puto sistema trilero que tenemos de subasta absurda amañada. Que ya nos conocemos todos. Que ya está todo pensado para que casi siempre entre, aunque sea la puntita, la energía más cara y así chupar del bote el resto. Costes + margen empresarial razonable, subasta pura y que se dejen de hostias de una puta vez.



Pero es que ese sistema de trileros nos lo impone Europa, nos impone que la energía generada sea pagada al precio de la tecnología generadora más cara.


----------



## Agente Coulson (26 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> *La visualización de la "Z" rusa ahora será delito penal en el estado alemán de Baviera*
> El ministro de Justicia, Georg Eisenreich, ha asegurado que "la Fiscalía de Baviera está tomando medidas consistentes contra las personas que aprueban públicamente la guerra de agresión que viola el derecho internacional".
> 
> 
> ...



Y luego hablarán de Hitler


----------



## quijotin (26 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Pero informa que es un general retirado. En términos históricos, Kaliningrado nunca ha sido un territorio ruso. General Skrzypczak fue Comandante en Jefe de las tropas terrestres y antes comandaba 16 División Mecanizada ubicada en mi ciudad natal.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Polacos jodiendo la marrana intentando pescar en río revuelto? Habrá que recordar que Kaliningrado en todo caso es prusiana, no polaca.


----------



## tomasjos (26 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Pero informa que es un general retirado. En términos históricos, Kaliningrado nunca ha sido un territorio ruso. General Skrzypczak fue Comandante en Jefe de las tropas terrestres y antes comandaba 16 División Mecanizada ubicada en mi ciudad natal.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Cierto, es alemán


----------



## Casino (26 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Otro tonto que se cree lo que vomitan las redes sociales...
> 
> De verdad crees que una ofensiva para tomar un aeropuerto es así?
> 
> ...




La guerra que habrás visto tú.

Es que manda huevos como soltáis los follaputines una chorrada tras otra sin el menor rubor.


¿Ya ha terminado la primera fase de la guerra?, todo según el plan y a pedir de boca.
¿Ahora empieza la segunda fase?, supongo que el plan no será una retirada de los territorios "ocupados" ¿a que no?, va a ser un "repliegue táctico escalonado", por supuesto ejecutado con la admirable organización y disciplina propias de la encomiable altísima moral del ejército orco.
Seguid explicándonos cómo funciona todo estupendamente en Putinia y empleando esa condescendencia. "os falta mucha guerra por ver".....


Tranquilo, que vamos a seguir viendo guerra y vamos seguir viendo como quedáis en evidencia una y otra vez.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)

Por desgracia las tropas regulares prefirieron el sabordaje o la subordinación. Muchos altos mandos del ejercito ucranio rehusaron reprimir al donbass y se suicidaron por honor.


----------



## Remequilox (26 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¿En serio no lo ves?
> 
> Explícame de qué sirve conquistar una ruina física y económica, sin petróleo y con una población traumatizada por la guerra y sin las necesidades básicas.
> 
> Más allá de derrotar al enemigo, claro.



¿Estás seguro que no tiene petróleo ni gas?
Los primeros días de la operación fue muy famosa la toma de un islote. Se montó un cuento propagandístico del carallo, pura falsedad, pero lo cierto es que el islote fue tomado (y sí o sí, va a ser anexionado, _de iure_ o _de facto_, a Rusia).
Se destacó el carácter "estratégico" de islote, desde lo militar (y sí, lo es, pero no solo). 

Léete este artículo, y fíjate en las fotos de una isla que salen.....








The Black Sea’s oil and gas potential: the reality and prospects of drilling a unique ultra-deep well on Zmiiny Island


The Black Sea’s oil and gas potential: the reality and prospects of drilling a unique ultra-deep well on Zmiiny Island




oil-gas.com.ua





También hay importantes yacimientos de gas en el mar de Azov (ahora ya totalmente ruso....)


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (26 Mar 2022)

La ocupación de Ucrania es una catástrofe diaria para los rusos, los vídeos están ahí, decenas de KIA´s, WIA´s y MIA´s diarias. Parece que esta vez si han contraatacado en las orcadas de Kiev y en Summy Oblast han logrado incluso recapturar varias zonas.












Más rusos KIA/MIA.





Este ruso recibió un headshot perfecto, quizás sea obra de Wali.









Esta sería la situación actual en Mariupol.


----------



## quijotin (26 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ucrania no tuvo un estado hasta 1918, cuando la Alemania Imperial se lo sacó de la manga para poder enviar al ejército del Este a Francia. De hecho, todo el este siempre fué ruso, el oeste es la parte que pertenecia al Imperio Austro Hungaro, Ucrania es una creación artificial.



Lo bueno que tenía el Imperio Austro-hungaro es que durante bastante tiempo impidió que ucros y parte de los polacos se dieran de tortas entre sí.


----------



## Felio (26 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> *La visualización de la "Z" rusa ahora será delito penal en el estado alemán de Baviera*
> El ministro de Justicia, Georg Eisenreich, ha asegurado que "la Fiscalía de Baviera está tomando medidas consistentes contra las personas que aprueban públicamente la guerra de agresión que viola el derecho internacional".
> 
> 
> ...



¡Rusia mala! ¡ Dictadura y represión!


----------



## Abstenuto (26 Mar 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Desmilitarizar es algo muy distinto a obtener garantías de seguridad...



No. Desmilitarizar al enemigo (total o parcialmente al este del Dnieper) es una garantía de seguridad

Es una perogrullada


Carlos Dutty dijo:


> No fuerzo nada, tomo antecedentes históricos en los que basarme, como la desmilitarización de Japón y la desnazificación de Alemania tras la WWII, como se consiguieron? También nos podemos ir a la desmilitarización de Alemania tras la WWI, ahí quizás si que sería más parecido, pero menudo desastre después, no crees?



No son buenos ejemplos, esas son guerras de aniquilación donde no se tiene ningún miramiento con la población civil y donde las ciudades eran destruidas hasta dejarlas reducidas a escombros.

Esta guerra no es de ese tipo. Rusia está tratando de evitar víctimas civiles en la medida de lo posible y no trata de forzar una rendición incondicional

Tienes ejemplos de guerras donde se acordaron zonas desmilitarizadas como la de Yom Kippur o la de Corea. En ninguno de los dos casos hubo tal devastación, ni la guerra finalizó con la rendición total del adversario. Aquí tienes una lista Zona desmilitarizada - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Lo de la desnazificación estaría muy bien, si no fuese porque en Rusia hay muchos nazis también, porque en el Donbass voluntarios nazis había en 2014 a montones en los dos bandos. Si es para consumo interno, entonces son unos hipócritas, que hacían los voluntarios nazis prorusos? Porque no les detuvieron? No lucharón contra ellos en la Gran Guerra Patria?



En Rusia hay organizaciones nazis pero no forman parte del estado como en Ucrania


Tampoco se fomenta en Rusia el nacionalismo extremo xenófobo como en Ucrania, donde ese nacionalismo pestilente se respira desde el golpe de estado de 2014

Hablar de desnazificación es una exageración propagandística, pero nadie puede negar que hay un ambiente donde germina el ultranacionalismo rusófobo y violento en Ucrania. De modo que sí, hay un fondo de verdad (y es algo que tiene que tomarse muy en serio Rusia en la posguerra)

¿Hipócritas?

Bueno, sería pecata minuta en comparación con los eufemismos que usa EEUU/OTAN en sus guerras de agresión


----------



## Zappa (26 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> ¿Estás seguro que no tiene petróleo ni gas?
> Los primeros días de la operación fue muy famosa la toma de un islote. Se montó un cuento propagandístico del carallo, pura falsedad, pero lo cierto es que el islote fue tomado (y sí o sí, va a ser anexionado, _de iure_ o _de facto_, a Rusia).
> Se destacó el carácter "estratégico" de islote, desde lo militar (y sí, lo es, pero no solo).
> 
> ...



Pero si es que ya tenían Crimea...


----------



## SanRu (26 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> La guerra que habrás visto tú.
> 
> Es que manda huevos como soltáis los follaputines una chorrada tras otra sin el menor rubor.
> 
> ...



Lo dicho, otro tonto....

Lo bueno para tí es que cuando llegue la paz te la van a vender como una victoria pq así se ha planificado toda la campaña mediática desde el inicio de la guerra.

Así que estáte tranquilo que seguirás siendo un tonto incluso cuando la verdad se convierta en la realidad que te cuentan. Cuentan con mantenerte tonto mucho más tiempo.....


----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)

Así es. Se inspiraron de la incorporación de las SS en la wehrmacht en el III Reich.


----------



## ccartech (26 Mar 2022)

NO CONFIRMADO NO HAY IMAGEN CLARA
¿Recuerdas al ucraniano que llamó a la madre del militar ruso fallecido?
¡El resultado no se hizo esperar!


----------



## Zappa (26 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Así es. Se inspiraron de la incorporación de las SS en la wehrmacht en el III Reich.



En realidad era la SA la que estaba llena de gentuza.
De ahí que hubiera que liquidarlos y formar las SS, los nazis empezaban a perder el control de la gentuza que habían alzado para hacerse con el poder.


----------



## piru (26 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Otro vídeo de la limpieza en Mariupol…poco a poco, y sin pausa, como en Siria…



Da la impresión de que la fama de los snipers es un puto mito, cuando están del lado perdedor. Tienen que estar más preocupados de que no les maten a ellos que de matar. En las condiciones que se están viendo ahí, aislados, en permanente tensión, sin suministros y teniendo que ahorrar munición. Si disparan a una patrulla bien alimentada, descansada y con munición a demanda, las posibilidades de que les localicen y les metan un pepino por la ventana son altas.


----------



## Casino (26 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Lo dicho, otro tonto....
> 
> Lo bueno para tí es que cuando llegue la paz te la van a vender como una victoria pq así se ha planificado toda la campaña mediática desde el inicio de la guerra.
> 
> Así que estáte tranquilo que seguirás siendo un tonto incluso cuando la verdad se convierta en la realidad que te cuentan. Cuentan con mantenerte tonto mucho más tiempo.....




Le pongo en el ignore, a estas horas ya me queda poca paciencia. 


Sayonara, follaputín!


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Por desgracia las tropas regulares prefirieron el sabordaje o la subordinación. Muchos altos mandos del ejercito ucranio rehusaron reprimir al donbass y se suicidaron por honor.



No si el problemilla es que Z asumia que las tropas regulares ucranianas tirarian las armas al primer cañonazo y no combatirian y todo seria un paseo militar a mayor gloria del ajedrecista.

La realidad 29 dias despues es que las que no combaten son las unidades regulares rusas, que los generales rusos tienen que ir a primera linea para que las tropas no deserten, para que avancen o para que disparen, y los generales rusos mueren por ello, y que si no es por las milicias del donbass y los chechenos los ucros ya estarian a las puertas de Moscu.

Z de Zoquetes.


----------



## BananeroGrone (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Honkler (26 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> ¿Recuerdas al ucraniano que llamó a la madre del militar ruso fallecido?
> ¡El resultado no se hizo esperar!



Ojalá pillen a ese hijo de puta, pero una foto borrosa…


----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)

Es que aun hay algún despistao que piensa que se está enfrentando con un país del tercer mundo colonizable.


----------



## Impresionante (26 Mar 2022)

Progress of the liberation of Ukraine. Rossa Primavera News Agency’s report. March 26 (5:00 pm) - Essence of Time


The Rossa Primavera News Agency publishes a summary of events in Ukraine as of 5 p.m. on March 26.



eu.eot.su


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Da la impresión de que la fama de los snipers es un puto mito, cuando están del lado perdedor. Tienen que estar más preocupados de que no les maten a ellos que de matar. En las condiciones que se están viendo ahí, aislados, en permanente tensión, sin suministros y teniendo que ahorrar munición. Si disparan a una patrulla bien alimentada, descansada y con munición a demanda, las posibilidades de que les localicen y les metan un pepino por la ventana son altas.



Las películas no reflejan la realidad…la guerra es muy sucia…


----------



## Zhukov (26 Mar 2022)

*Informes del frente - la situación en Izyum *17:30 Старше Эдды









Старше Эдды







t.me





La situación de Izyum. Ayer, esta noche y la mañana se han vuelto extremadamente interesantes desde el punto de vista operativo. La situación comenzó a cambiar dramáticamente a favor de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas. Izyum en sí todavía no está completamente despejado, al menos hace 3 horas, "Vovans" (tropas del Ministerio del Interior) con el apoyo de tanques despejado alrededor de la mitad del territorio controlado por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y se acercó al Monte Kremenets.

La limpieza comenzó por la mañana, por lo que el progreso es bastante rápido. Pero lo más importante es la situación al sur de Izyum. Finalmente tomamos Kamenka y nos movimos a lo largo de la carretera en dirección a Slavyansk. Sukhaya Kamenka fue tomada, y las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas intentaron realizar un contraataque nocturno con el apoyo de tanques, pero fueron parcialmente dispersadas y parcialmente destruidas. Y esta tarde, nuestros Blashniks descubrieron una gran concentración de fuerzas enemigas en el pueblo de Barvenkovo, e Iskander voló allí en muy poco tiempo, golpeando el centro de la posición del enemigo.
Además, nuestra artillería funcionó magníficamente por la noche, destruyendo la batería de Grad del enemigo.

En general, el ejército ucraniano ha sufrido grandes pérdidas en dos días. En Kamenka, estaban perfectamente fritos con TOS (lanzadores misiles termobáricos), la artillería funcionaba perfectamente en el fuego contra batería, y varias llegadas de Iskander agregaron una guindaal pastel.

En general, el ejército ucraniano operaba hasta tres batallones cerca de Kamenka, desde el sur, el oeste y el este de la aldea. Por el momento, su personal y material se han reducido significativamente, y las áreas fortificadas están parcialmente destruidas, parcialmente bajo nuestro control. Las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas continúan lanzando ataques de artillería, pero está claro que el fuego es mucho más débil que hace 3 días.



Un poco más sobre la entrega de ayuda humanitaria a Izyum. La gente se reunió cerca de la iglesia y esperó ayuda humanitaria durante dos días. Tan pronto como se presentó la más mínima oportunidad, las columnas llegaron allí.

Yo mismo monté en esta primera columna y duró 9 horas (Tuve suerte en general, conocí la primera columna en Liptsy, moviéndome de Kharkiv, ahora vine con la primera columna a Izyum). Y así.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania atacaron la iglesia y el supuesto lugar de distribución de ayuda humanitaria, pocas horas antes de que el convoy saliera de Rusia. Aunque era obvio para el mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que los civiles, no el personal militar, estaban de pie cerca de la iglesia. Satanismo real, no puedes llamarlo de otra manera.


----------



## ccartech (26 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Ojalá pillen a ese hijo de puta, pero una foto borrosa…



Puede que no la muestren para no quedar pegado en caso que aparezca descuartizado, o puede ser un fake.
Raro que insinue su captura siendo que lo pueden desmentir en corto.


----------



## Remequilox (26 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Pero si es que ya tenían Crimea...



Este párrafo:
" _On February 3, 2009, as a result of the verdict of the Hague UN International Court of Justice, Romania received 79.34% of disputed shelf areas with huge reserves of oil and gas, while Ukraine was left with only recognizing Zmiiny as an island not a rock. Today, Zmiiny island is part of the territory of sovereign Ukraine. _"

Sí, Rusia, a través de sus propios e indiscutidos derechos sobre Azov y Negro, más los nuevos derechos sobre Crimea, ya tenía un buen trozo del posible pastel.
Pero este pedazo de roca, por si solo, te da derecho al 20 % de los derechos de explotación de la zona (el 80 % restante para Rumanía).
Por eso Ucrania peleó por su estatus de "isla" y no de "peñón", para tener derechos territoriales (por las previsibles riquezas mineras de la zona).
Solo con este bocado, el 50 % de la Operación Z ya está pagada.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Mar 2022)

El hecho de que Rusia y China hayan seguido el guion del coronavirus etapa por etapa indica que todos están implicados en la misma trama.

Por lo tanto " la guerra de Ucrania " y lo que venga después también está consensuado .

( pero si no digo ninguna novedad , lo de las guerras locales después de la epidemia se citó en infinidad de videos y libros " conspiranoicos " desde hace décadas.


----------



## ccartech (26 Mar 2022)

Otro video de las tropas chechenas de Rosgvardia disparando salvajemente contra un edificio en Mariupol.


----------



## Gotthard (26 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¿40.000 bajas entre muertos y heridos?
> 
> Me parece una jodida barbaridad, si es cierto, ha perdido un 25% del ejército, y creo (@Gotthard que nos ilustre), que eso se considera una catástrofe en términos militares.



Ya quisiera @Zappa, pero es que el bombardeo de propaganda es acojonante por los dos lados, no han dejado ni una sola fuente de información por joder, estoy por montarme un blog de historia militar y a ver a cuanto me pagan por amarillear unos y otros, porque si tratas de hacer algo mas o menos realista te van a fustigar por ambos lados. Es un puto asco.

Estamos entre dos cifras poco creibles, el EEMM Ruso diciendo que 1350 muertos y los ucranianos que 16.000 muertos. Ambas cifras son imposibles. Yo creo que una cifra realista, teniendo en cuenta el cambio de estrategia de la primera semana de marzo que debio frenar la sangría en tropas rusas seria razonable una cifra de 75 a 100 muertos al dia, con lo que tendriamos algo entre 3000 y 4000 muertos en la parte rusa, que es una cifra alta. Las 7000 bajas que indican los rusos sobre los ucranianos serían también muy exageradas, ya que el ejercito Ruso se ha enfocado en destruir medios mas que en atacar tropas, de momento solo ha atacado los barracones de mercenarios extranjeros, parece que evita hacer masacres sobre los barracones de la UAF (otra historia son los banderistas).

Lo que es sorprendente es la cantidad de altos oficiales muertos (4 reconocidos, aunque la campaña de redes ucraniana dice que 7 u 8) lo que implica que el ejercito ruso esta mas perforado por la CIA/DIA de lo que se podría asumir, para saber donde esta un general tienes que tener alguien en un estado mayor que conozca sus movimientos. Poderoso caballero es don dinero.

Hay un signo interesante que es la comparecencia de la junta militar rusa con Shoigu a la cabeza. Daba una muy mala impresion con las caras de funeral que llevan. Sin duda les viene el relevo en breve con gente procedente del terreno. Paso lo mismo en la 2GM, cuando Stalin degradó a muchos generales y promociono a otros por hechos de armas. Asi subieron Malinowski, Tolbukin, Chuikov, Rokossovsky y Konev. Es el turno de generales como Mintzsiev y otros con experiencia real de combate. Creo que Gerasimov, que es el Zukhov de Putin se mantendrá y subirá pero Shoigu no va a durar y sera reemplazado.

Lo de hinchar demencialmente la cifra de muertos, junto a los videos gore con los rusos caidos en realidad es mercancia para intentar aflojar la moral de la opinión pública rusa.


----------



## Zepequenhô (26 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ucrania no tuvo un estado hasta 1918, cuando la Alemania Imperial se lo sacó de la manga para poder enviar al ejército del Este a Francia. De hecho, todo el este siempre fué ruso, el oeste es la parte que pertenecia al Imperio Austro Hungaro, Ucrania es una creación artificial.



Y ni entonces lo fue. Era un campo de batalla donde luchaban cuatro bandos, los verdes. Los negros de Majno, los blancos de Denikin y los rojos de Lenin.


----------



## ccartech (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (26 Mar 2022)

BUENAS NOCHES!


----------



## ccartech (26 Mar 2022)

El embajador ruso en Siria advirtió que los ataques "israelíes" en Siria están "provocando" a Rusia a reaccionar. Esta es una de las mayores advertencias que Rusia le dio a "israel" hasta donde puedo recordar.


----------



## Kreonte (26 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> China va a terminar traicionando a Rusia, lo sabe hasta mi abuela, además, la sociedad china y rusa son totalmente incompatibles, en todos los sentidos



No, Rusia le puede proporcionar gas y petróleo además de cereales y otro tipo de minerales. Puede ser un aliado, su mejor aliado dentro de toda la región. En India no se van a apoyar, y Europa no les sirve nada más que para comprar sus mierdas, por lo demás van servidos. De hecho tengo la sensación que China va a empezar a adoptar una postura más dura, más sobre USA que sobre nosotros. Llevo ya unas semanas pensando si todos los movimientos que ha realizado Rusia no han sido espoleados, azuzados por el régimen comunista chino.


----------



## Zappa (26 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Ya quisiera @Zappa, pero es que el bombardeo de propaganda es acojonante por los dos lados, no han dejado ni una sola fuente de información por joder, estoy por montarme un blog de historia militar y a ver a cuanto me pagan por amarillear unos y otros, porque si tratas de hacer algo mas o menos realista te van a fustigar por ambos lados. Es un puto asco.



En ello estamos, intentando ver lo que hay de cierto en toda la mierda propagandística que nos están soltando.
Pero como bien apunta, hacerlo le expone a las iras de todos por traidor y poco comprometido con la causa.



> Estamos entre dos cifras poco creibles, el EEMM Ruso diciendo que 1350 muertos y los ucranianos que 16.000 muertos. Ambas cifras son imposibles. Yo creo que una cifra realista, teniendo en cuenta el cambio de estrategia de la primera semana de marzo que debio frenar la sangría en tropas rusas seria razonable una cifra de 75 a 100 muertos al dia, con lo que tendriamos algo entre 3000 y 4000 muertos en la parte rusa, que es una cifra alta. Las 7000 bajas que indican los rusos sobre los ucranianos serían también muy exageradas, ya que el ejercito Ruso se ha enfocado en destruir medios mas que en atacar tropas, de momento solo ha atacado los barracones de mercenarios extranjeros, parece que evita hacer masacres sobre los barracones de la UAF (otra historia son los banderistas).



O sea que una décima parte de lo que dice la propaganda es más o menos lo que deberíamos estimar en cada caso.
Es bueno saberlo, porque imagino que inflar las bajas enemigas para intentar quebrar la moral del enemigo funciona en tiempo real.
No creo que nadie, excepto los de la sala de estrategia y control, sepan qué coño está pasando en realidad.

Por más que en el foro me quieran vender motos unos y otros.



> Lo que es sorprendente es la cantidad de altos oficiales muertos (4 reconocidos, aunque la campaña de redes ucraniana dice que 7 u 8) lo que implica que el ejercito ruso esta mas perforado por la CIA de lo que se podría asumir, para saber donde esta un general tienes que tener alguien en un estado mayor. Poderoso caballero es don dinero.



Esto podría ser un talón de Aquiles si la cosa se tuerce para Rusia.
Zelensky está obviamente muerto en cuanto se salga del guión, pero si la CIA tiene comprada a gente en la cúpula militar de Rusia, quizás estén esperando el momento de golpear...

Biden ya ha dicho que *"alguien debería matarlo"*







¿Plausible?


----------



## ccartech (26 Mar 2022)

!!!Otra gran noticia de Kharkov!!!-otro famoso nazi, el fundador del batallón de voluntarios "Kharkov-1" Seryozha Yangolenko, fue asesinado #Russia #Kharkiv #Mariupol #Donbass #Kyiv #Kiev #Odessa


----------



## Impresionante (26 Mar 2022)

Israel calienta que sales

El embajador ruso en Siria advirtió que los ataques "israelíes" en Siria están "provocando" a Rusia a reaccionar. Esta es una de las mayores advertencias que Rusia le dio a "israel" hasta donde puedo recordar


----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Tienen historia, pero es una gilipollez supina pensar que la realidad es estable en el tiempo, todo cambia y con el pasar de los siglos mucho más, es algo que nadie puede cambiar
> La realidad social hoy en día es la que es y un tio random de Moscu es más occidental que cualquier chino, otra cosa es que le coman la cabeza, pero su manera de actuar, de relacionarse y de vivir está muy alejado
> Siendo así, es muy complicado que el paso político deje de ser eso, mínimos gestos, a nivel económico el ruso quiere su estilo de vida, quiere su Instagram y quiere las cosas que está acostumbrado, no hay más...qué es posible desde Rusia hacer lo mismo y ponerle otro nombre? pues si, claro, ahora, mantener una dependencia a nivel económica de China sigue sin parecer la mejor estrategia de cara a un futuro medio...y si eso es así, si Rusia no saca de esto mejorar su vida (la de sus ciudadanos) habrá perdido la guerra, por mucho que digáis.
> China ya se está poniendo de perfil, porque lo que le interesa a China es seguir vendiendo su tecnología y sus movidas a Europa, por lo que no esperes que, encima, se vaya a posicionar claramente a favor de Rusia en esto
> ...



Balla alfobrass! Creía que eras un libertarian antiestado de pro y veete aquí apoyando estados y hablando de culturas e historias. Eso sí, después de que tus doctrinas destrozaran a todo occidente y nos condenaran a ser todos míseros siervos de la libre circulación y de los agentes cotizados del libremercado.
De repente el capital descubre que depende de naciones cuya riqueza es generada por proletarios malpagados y despolitizados y pide su adhesión incondicional.


----------



## Roedr (26 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Como dices aún hoy la defensa antiaerea Ucraniana sobre el papel tienen más capacidad que la de Serbia sobre el papel.
> 
> Lo único es que no es fácil jugar al gato y al ratón cuando estas en inferioridad de medios. Según parece los Ucranianos han perdido todos los radares fijos o móviles de defensa aerea (radar de descubierta), esos radares comparten la información con la Fuerza Aerea (que ya no existe) y con las baterías antiaereas de distintos tipos.
> 
> ...



Muy bueno. No obstante, yo imagino que los AWACS están transmitiendo la posición de los aviones rusos a los ucras, con lo cuál pueden operar sin tanto riesgo de ser detectados.


----------



## Dylan Leary (26 Mar 2022)

In the battle, 70 enemy soldiers, 3 pieces of equipment were destroyed, KShM and MTLB were captured, and 27 invaders were taken prisoner. A small promotional video from the operation, as it was.


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Y ni entonces lo fue. Era un campo de batalla donde luchaban cuatro bandos, los verdes. Los negros de Majno, los blancos de Denikin y los rojos de Lenin.



Cierto, los estados nacion se crean en algun momento de la historia.

Ahora por ejemplo estas teniendo el privilegio de asistir al nacimiento de un verdadero estado nacion en Ucrania, porque de esta victoria va a salir un estado nacion ucraniano realmente fuerte, no como lo ha habido hasta ahora, y como la mayoria de los estados nacion de la historia forjado en el campo de batalla, un estado nacion alrededor de Kiev que en los proximos años va a disputar la hegemonia en Europa Oriental a Moscu, que nacio hace 500 años.

Momento historico pues, sientete afortunado.

Y Zelensky sera recordado en la historia de Ucrania, como aqui lo son un don Pelayo, un Cid o los Reyes catolicos.

La forja de una nacion.


----------



## Alvin Red (26 Mar 2022)

.....


Bartleby dijo:


> Creo que estamos asistiendo a un capítulo de un libro que va a ser bastante más extenso y lo digo porque, dentro de los dos posibles finales que a priori podríamos vislumbrar en el momento presente, no veo factible ninguno de los dos. Para explicarme.
> 
> No veo que Ucrania venza a Rusia y esta se retire hundida, con el rabo entre la piernas en medio de duras sanciones internacionales a lamerse las heridas durante muchos años.
> 
> ...



Recalcar en tu cita:
"Todo ello me lleva a pensar que estamos ante un capítulo de algo más grande."

Caído el Pacto de Varsovia y la URRS, nos encontramos en un escenario totalmente diferente donde económicamente y militarmente solo hay un "matón" que impone la ley y el monopolio económico gracias a sus armas y ejércitos.

Esto a llevado a muchos "Minions" - entiéndase países - a apuntarse al matón malo de turno para curarse en salud, ese matón ha hecho lo que ha querido en temas económicos y mercantiles para su beneficio, por eso es él matón malo y los "Minions" lo siguen para gozar de su protección y recoger las migajas.

China, aunque vieja es nueva en estas lides de ser el matón mundial aun le falta armamento, Rusia tiene experiencia y armas disuasorias pero su economía no estaba para trotes y su armamento debía mejorarse, no los nukes que estos funcionan aunque tengan 30 años si los vas manteniendo.

Rusia, poco a poco, ha ido remontando su economía, ha mejorado su armamento pero el matón cada vez lo ha ido acosando más y más para que no volviera a ser una amenaza como antaño. Hasta que un buen día Rusia ha dicho basta, se ha liado la manta a la cabeza y le ha dicho claramente al matón, quieres guerra pues toma guerra a ver que haces. El matón esta haciendo lo que haría cualquier matón en capa caída, enviar a sus secuaces, pero coño, la mayoría de sus secuaces son "Minions" que solo están para acompañar y como máximo ayudar un poco.

China esta aprendiendo del nuevo matón llamado Rusia ya veremos si para aliarse o ir por su cuenta, los "Minions" cada vez más decepcionados con su matón que solo muestra los dientes y no hace nada buscando un nuevo matón y aquí esta el _quid _de la cuestión un mundo multipolar o seguir con el mundo unipolar y si es multipolar como nos repartimos el pastel.

En juego esta entre; el país más grande por extensión, el país que es la fabrica del mundo y el país que financieramente tiene a muchos cogidos ...


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (26 Mar 2022)

(1) TV ESTATAL RUSA: de anunciar la captura de Kiev en FEBRERO, a una buena recogida de cable en MARZO... el antes y el después. La hemeroteca no perdona. | Burbuja.info


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (26 Mar 2022)

A pesar del anuncio de #Rusia, de que la guerra y la invasión de Ucrania entraban en una segunda fase centrada en el #Donbass , las bombas siguieron cayendo sobre #Leópolis (Lviv) y #Kiev.


----------



## Roedr (26 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Israel calienta que sales
> 
> El embajador ruso en Siria advirtió que los ataques "israelíes" en Siria están "provocando" a Rusia a reaccionar. Esta es una de las mayores advertencias que Rusia le dio a "israel" hasta donde puedo recordar



Pues aquí reaccionar es fácil. No hay más que pasar algunos cacharritos a la franja de Ghaza. Imaginaos que a los rusos se les pierden varios Manpads pagados por el contribuyente americano. Imagino que los israelíes captarán el mensaje.


----------



## Fauna iberica (26 Mar 2022)

EEUU cometió un error fatal (afortunadamente), y ahora lo debe estar lamentando, cuando derrotó a la URSS no la destruyó por completo, la humilló ,la saqueó , la troceó pero no acabo con su principal objetivo que siempre fue Rusia.
Tenía que haber hecho lo mismo que hizo roma con Cartago, hacerla desaparecer de la historia.
Espero que ese error fatal lo pague el imperio criminal y sea el el que desaparezca para siempre.


----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)

La OTAN denuncia la "irresponsable" destrucción de un satélite ruso en unas prácticas


La OTAN ha denunciado este martes la "irresponsable" acción de Rusia al destruir uno de sus propios...




www.europapress.es


----------



## ccartech (26 Mar 2022)

“Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa en Kherson están preparando la exportación de armenios, azerbaiyanos, turcos y mesjetianos a Crimea.


----------



## Pato Sentado (26 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Ya quisiera @Zappa, pero es que el bombardeo de propaganda es acojonante por los dos lados, no han dejado ni una sola fuente de información por joder, estoy por montarme un blog de historia militar y a ver a cuanto me pagan por amarillear unos y otros, porque si tratas de hacer algo mas o menos realista te van a fustigar por ambos lados. Es un puto asco.
> 
> Estamos entre dos cifras poco creibles, el EEMM Ruso diciendo que 1350 muertos y los ucranianos que 16.000 muertos. Ambas cifras son imposibles. Yo creo que una cifra realista, teniendo en cuenta el cambio de estrategia de la primera semana de marzo que debio frenar la sangría en tropas rusas seria razonable una cifra de 75 a 100 muertos al dia, con lo que tendriamos algo entre 3000 y 4000 muertos en la parte rusa, que es una cifra alta. Las 7000 bajas que indican los rusos sobre los ucranianos serían también muy exageradas, ya que el ejercito Ruso se ha enfocado en destruir medios mas que en atacar tropas, de momento solo ha atacado los barracones de mercenarios extranjeros, parece que evita hacer masacres sobre los barracones de la UAF (otra historia son los banderistas).
> 
> Lo que es sorprendente es la cantidad de altos oficiales muertos (4 reconocidos, aunque la campaña de redes ucraniana dice que 7 u 8) lo que implica que el ejercito ruso esta mas perforado por la CIA de lo que se podría asumir, para saber donde esta un general tienes que tener alguien en un estado mayor. Poderoso caballero es don dinero.



De Toda la vida el número de manifestantes es (sindicatos + policía)/2


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pues aquí reaccionar es fácil. No hay más que pasar algunos cacharritos a la franja de Ghaza. Imaginaos que a los rusos se les pierden varios Manpads pagados por el contribuyente americano. Imagino que los israelíes captarán el mensaje.



Rusia esta desesperada por quitar el foco de atencion de Ucrania y que el mundo deje de mirar 24h al espectaculo de su debacle.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pues aquí reaccionar es fácil. No hay más que pasar algunos cacharritos a la franja de Ghaza. Imaginaos que a los rusos se les pierden varios Manpads pagados por el contribuyente americano. Imagino que los israelíes captarán el mensaje.



Con la cantidad de material rarito que la OTAN ha suministrado a Rusia estos días da para un buen susto a Israel…


----------



## amcxxl (26 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> *Informes del frente - la situación en Izyum *17:30 Старше Эдды
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En Kamenka, un par de cientos de personal de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron quemados con TOS. 
El espectáculo no es para los débiles de corazón.
El resto huyó ... En resumen, Kamenka fue tomada


----------



## Nico (26 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>




No puede ser !!, varias páginas atrás un compañero me mostró un supermercado ruso absolutamente vacío que hasta tenía los carteles en ucraniano. Eso seguro que está filmado en un estudio para mostrar que aún hay cosas para comprar !!


----------



## Fauna iberica (26 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Decadente y traidor como un tal Felipe o señor X.



Ese fue el mayor criminal que tuvieron los rusos, un paniguado asqueroso, que vendió a la URSS por una tarjeta de american express.


----------



## Alvin Red (26 Mar 2022)

Happy Mask Salesman dijo:


> (1) TV ESTATAL RUSA: de anunciar la captura de Kiev en FEBRERO, a una buena recogida de cable en MARZO... el antes y el después. La hemeroteca no perdona. | Burbuja.info



No se te ha ocurrido pensar que la TV estatal rusa como buen propagandista que es emitió una noticia falsa para mantener clavadas tropas ucranianas en Kiev, piensa que ambos lados juegan a la despistada aunque para mi son mucho más noble el bando pro-tuso.


----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Rusia esta desesperada por quitar el foco de atencion de Ucrania y que el mundo deje de mirar 24h al espectaculo de su debacle.



Lo de ahora es lo contrario de una debacle. Debacle sería no haber hecho nada. O dejar que potencias extranjeras te dicten tus políticas económicas, sanitarias o militares.


----------



## Hal8995 (26 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Shoigu dicen que ha reaparecido después del infarto que le ha provocado la debacle de Z.
> 
> Pero del otro pájaro con galones , Gerasimov, no se sabe nada... Vorkuta? Lubianka? ya está muerto,?...
> 
> Parece que Putin el agente secreto aún sigue dando palos al agua buscando entre la cúpula rusa quién está a sueldo de Langley y quien no...si es que hay alguno que no lo este...al Ex-KGB lo han troleado pero bien los de la CIA.



Pero ostia como te las inventas...una tras otra. No das ni una puta fuente.
Dicen que estás a sueldo de la Otan pero no, esas estupideces no crean opinión sino que dan risa y pena a la vez.

Al ignore con *_* y Figaro...pero no por las ideas distintas sino por las estupideces contínuas.


----------



## ccartech (26 Mar 2022)

*AVANZADA TECNOLOGIA RUSA LOGRA GOLPEAR UN AUTO CON UN MISIL ENVIADO DESDE MOSCU A KIEV PARA MATAR PERIODISTA OPONENTE*


----------



## Kabraloka (26 Mar 2022)

si la idea era acabar con ucrania, lo que ha conseguido moscú es crear el mito fundacional del estado ukro. Ahora sí que no podrán decir que ucrania es rusia. Antes de la guerra sí. Ahora no.


----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Ese fue el mayor criminal que tuvieron los rusos, un paniguado asqueroso, que vendió a la URSS por una tarjeta de american express.



Sería tan fácil achacarselo a un sólo hombre. Me temo que la cosa venía de más atrás por un politburó aburguesado y sin conciencia de clase. Bueno sí, la de una aspiración burguesa.


----------



## Roedr (26 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Con la cantidad de material rarito que la OTAN ha suministrado a Rusia estos días da para un buen susto a Israel…



Eso me temo, y no sólo a Israel. A saber donde acaban esos Manpads.


----------



## HUROGÁN (26 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Cierto, los estados nacion se crean en algun momento de la historia.
> 
> Ahora por ejemplo estas teniendo el privilegio de asistir al nacimiento de un verdadero estado nacion en Ucrania, porque de esta victoria va a salir un estado nacion ucraniano realmente fuerte, no como lo ha habido hasta ahora, y como la mayoria de los estados nacion de la historia forjado en el campo de batalla, un estado nacion alrededor de Kiev que en los proximos años va a disputar la hegemonia en Europa Oriental a Moscu, que nacio hace 500 años.
> 
> ...



Un cómico judío marioneto que paga tropas mercenarias de nazis, tratando de cuajar artificialmente un estado sacado de la manga, ¿ lo vas comparar a los grandes estadistas reales de Castilla y Aragón?
Se están revolviendo en sus tumbas con tu afrenta.


----------



## delhierro (26 Mar 2022)

Kabraloka dijo:


> si la idea era acabar con ucrania, lo que ha conseguido moscú es crear el mito fundacional del estado ukro. Ahora sí que no podrán decir que ucrania es rusia. Antes de la guerra sí. Ahora no.



Eso dependera de como acaben las cosas, lo mismo cae un misil sobre Zelenski y los rusos deciden darle la oportunidad de gobernar a algun proruso. Esto no ha acabado, veremos en que queda.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (26 Mar 2022)

LOS URCOS ACABARAN SABOTEANDO UNA CENTRAL NUCLEAR.

*Ucrania informa de un ataque a una instalación nuclear en Járkov*

Las tropas rusas han disparado contra una instalación de investigación nuclear en el Instituto de Física y Tecnología de la ciudad de Járkov, según ha informado el parlamento ucranio en una publicación de Twitter este sábado. "Actualmente, es imposible estimar la extensión del daño debido a que las hostilidades continúan en el área de la instalación nuclear", ha dicho la Inspección Estatal de Regulación Nuclear citada en el mensaje. 

A principios de este mes, los terrenos del Instituto de Física y Tecnología de la ciudad ya habían sido alcanzados por proyectiles rusos. En aquel momento, el director general de la instalación aseguró que el combustible nuclear que albergaba el núcleo permanecía intacto. Járkov, la segunda ciudad más grande de Ucrania, ha sufrido algunos de los peores bombardeos desde que comenzó el conflicto el 24 de febrero.











Últimas noticias de la guerra en Ucrania, en directo | Kiev informa de un ataque a una instalación nuclear en Járkov


Unas 5.200 personas han sido evacuadas de Ucrania este sábado, según Kiev | Las autoridades de Lviv confirman dos ataques con seis misiles contra la ciudad que han causado cinco heridos




elpais.com


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Eso me temo, y no sólo a Israel. A saber donde acaban esos Manpads.



Parte ya está en la web profunda, vendiéndose al mejor postor. Si bien es verdad que los servicios secretos procuran pujar y recuperarlos, algo siempre se escapa.


----------



## Kluster (26 Mar 2022)

Kabraloka dijo:


> si la idea era acabar con ucrania, lo que ha conseguido moscú es crear el mito fundacional del estado ukro. Ahora sí que no podrán decir que ucrania es rusia. Antes de la guerra sí. Ahora no.



Que mito fundacional ni que leches.

Rusia no quería acabar con Ucrania sino quedarse con un buen pedazo de ella. Lo que quede de Ucrania se la pela a Rusia.


----------



## Roedr (26 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> *AVANZADA TECNOLOGIA RUSA LOGRA GOLPEAR UN AUTO CON UN MISIL ENVIADO DESDE MOSCU A KIEV PARA MATAR PERIODISTA OPONENTE*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1001241



Otro asesinato de periodistas del Kremlin. En este tipo de asesinatos Putin es líder mundial.


----------



## amcxxl (26 Mar 2022)

La reacción de los periodistas estadounidenses a la pregunta "¿cuándo dejará la Casa Blanca de culpar a Putin por todos sus problemas?" simplemente invaluable. 
Obviamente no se les ocurrió tal escenario de desarrollo de eventos.


----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Que mito fundacional ni que leches.
> 
> Rusia no quería acabar con Ucrania sino quedarse con un buen pedazo de ella. Lo que quede de Ucrania se la pela a Rusia.



No tanto. No debe seguir siendo una amenaza otanizable colindante.


----------



## Michael_Knight (26 Mar 2022)

Happy Mask Salesman dijo:


> (1) TV ESTATAL RUSA: de anunciar la captura de Kiev en FEBRERO, a una buena recogida de cable en MARZO... el antes y el después. La hemeroteca no perdona. | Burbuja.info



Aquí en burbuja todas las putinas el 25 de febrero decían que kiev caería en 48 horas y que el ejército ucraniano se iba a rendir en masa sin disparar un solo tiro, cualquier día que me aburra recupero comentarios de esos días y nos echamos unas risas con los pronósticos de los hejoertos militares putinianos y como se empalmaban con la brillante blitzktieg de los rusos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Otro asesinato de periodistas del Kremlin. En este tipo de asesinatos Putin es líder mundial.


----------



## NPI (26 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No se te ha ocurrido pensar que la TV estatal rusa como buen propagandista que es emitió una noticia falsa para mantener clavadas tropas ucranianas en Kiev, piensa que ambos lados juegan a la despistada aunque para mi son mucho más noble el bando pro-tuso.



Las OVEJAS no PIENSAN, sólo OBEDECEN.


----------



## Salamandra (26 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La OTAN denuncia la "irresponsable" destrucción de un satélite ruso en unas prácticas
> 
> 
> La OTAN ha denunciado este martes la "irresponsable" acción de Rusia al destruir uno de sus propios...
> ...



Si esta es una de esas noticias que pasan inadvertidas y que se olvidan pero que indican que Rusia, además de armas nucleares, tiene muchas, pero muchas, muchas formas de ganar en una guerra.

¿los satélites se lanzaban desde una estación espacial, tecnología rusa, de alguna de las exrepúblicas no? ¿Europeos? . Los Británicos parece que si porque hace nada trataron de llevar otro y Rusia les hizo firmar que para que si lo lanzaban desde alli no sirviera para actuar contra sus intereses. Al final lo lanzaron desde otro sitio.

Quiero creer quelos satélites del GPS, el americano , se lanzarán desde su propia lanzadera. Aunque con la tecnología de destruirlos en el espacio, quizás hasta les fastidien todo el sistema de lanzamiento de nukes desde el maletín con destruir los satélites que les tocan.

A ver como envías nukes sin comunicación con el satélite.


----------



## El-Mano (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Paddy McAloon (27 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Si no habia explosivos (lo que era evidente, el avión cayó barrena plana de una pieza) ¿que o quien derribó el avión?



Seguramente un fallo catastrófico de la aviónica, quizás debido a un ataque de guerra electrónica.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Cierto, los estados nacion se crean en algun momento de la historia.
> 
> Ahora por ejemplo estas teniendo el privilegio de asistir al nacimiento de un verdadero estado nacion en Ucrania, porque de esta victoria va a salir un estado nacion ucraniano realmente fuerte, no como lo ha habido hasta ahora, y como la mayoria de los estados nacion de la historia forjado en el campo de batalla, un estado nacion alrededor de Kiev que en los proximos años va a disputar la hegemonia en Europa Oriental a Moscu, que nacio hace 500 años.
> 
> ...



Ucrania es a Rusia lo que el Sáhara es a Marruecos. 

Ucrania es como California, que también tiene aspiraciones independentistas ¿ de verdad te imaginas a California como un estado nación ? 

¿ por qué no ? 

¿ eres consciente de cuantos estados nación hay en China con 1.400 millones de habitantes ? ¿ o en India con otros tantos ?

Si los chinos se comportasen como los catalanes y los vascos, habría 700 países diferentes y 300 grupos terroristas como ETA .

Teniendo en cuenta que los llamados libertadores de América , fueron sicarios financiados por los ingleses y norteamericanos para destruir el imperio español lo lógico es pensar que en cada país que hay conflictos internos , alguien está financiando la desestabilización para algún fin. 

En el caso del imperio iberoamericano , convirtieron a la primera potencia mundial en el estercolero tercermundista que sigue siendo ahora y que quieren que siga así . En la lucha por la supremacía del mundo, sólo puede quedar uno.

Es de sentido común, lo que beneficia a unos países perjudica a otros , como ejemplo los productos chinos que han arruinado la industria occidental , o el gas que los vasallos europeos dejan de comprar a Rusia ahora se comprará por el doble a la metrópoli americana.

La llamada segunda guerra mundial no fue tal , puesto que no cayó ninguna bomba en Estados Unidos. Ellos salieron de su recesión vendiendo armas para que se destruyesen los países europeos entre sí y luego vendió la reconstrucción a través del llamado Plan Marshall . 

Y ahora es lo mismo . La llamada globalización es la enésima destrucción de Europa.


----------



## amcxxl (27 Mar 2022)

Los residentes de Mariupol exigen que se organice un tribunal contra el alcalde Boychenko por impedir la salida de personas, dejando de hecho a los residentes de su ciudad como rehenes de los nazis de Azov. El propio Boychenko escapó a salvo de Mariupol hace un mes.


----------



## dedalo00 (27 Mar 2022)

*¿Rebelión contra el dólar? ¿Qué se sabe del plan de Rusia y China de una moneda euroasiática (y otras rebeliones)?*
China y la Unión Económica Euroasiática (de la que Rusia es miembro) estarían estudiando la creación de una divisa euroasiática para usar en esa región. ¿Qué se sabe del proyecto y por qué se impulsaría ahora?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Roedr (27 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Parte ya está en la web profunda, vendiéndose al mejor postor. Si bien es verdad que los servicios secretos procuran pujar y recuperarlos, algo siempre se escapa.



Hay mucho terrorista que tiene que estar salivando con los chismes estos.


----------



## Zhukov (27 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> porque si tratas de hacer algo mas o menos realista te van a fustigar por ambos lados. Es un puto asco.



A ver, si eres realista van a decir el 90% de los normies que es propaganda rusa, porque no pueden pensar.



> Estamos entre dos cifras poco creibles, el EEMM Ruso diciendo que 1350 muertos y los ucranianos que 16.000 muertos. Ambas cifras son imposibles
> . Yo creo que una cifra realista, teniendo en cuenta el cambio de estrategia de la primera semana de marzo que debio frenar la sangría en tropas rusas seria razonable una cifra de 75 a 100 muertos al dia, con lo que tendriamos algo entre 3000 y 4000 muertos en la parte rusa, que es una cifra alta.



Lo que tú creas es irrelevante, porque lo que haces es buscar un punto medio y equidistante porque te parece "realista", no porque lo sea.

En primer lugar. Las pérdidas rara vez están igualadas en la guerra. Cuando un bando tiene ventaja, aniquila al contrario. En una batalla de cerco se puede dar perfectamente un ratio de bajas 10 a 1 a favor del vencedor.

No sabes historia militar. No sabes los coeficientes de bajas históricos. No sabes cuáles son los ratios de muertos y heridos típicos.
No sabes nada. No tienes base para afirmar nada. Tu opinión sobre lo que es "realista" es irrelevante.

Yo puedo hablar con bastante autoridad sobre el tema porque llevo años dedicándome a esto, y al final los datos que salen a la luz confirman mis estimaciones.

Fragmento relevante de mi informe de ayer:


*Comentario sobre las bajas*

Con ser tristes es un alivio que sean tan reducidas, relativamente hablando, considerando la magnitud de la operación y el tipo de lucha.

Lo que prueba su veracidad es la inusual y elevada proporción entre muertos y heridos.

Es una mala proporción. Solía ser de 1/5 a 1/4 en la Guerra Civil Española y la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Esto de 1/3 es un retroceso a la Primera Guerra Mundial.

Solo se puede explicar porque el armamento moderno es mucho más poderoso, y que esas bajas son causadas por la artillería. Alguien en el frente, en Izyum, declaró que la artillería ucraniana y la estupidez causan la mayoría de las bajas, mientras que las heridas de bala entran en la categoría error estadístico. La inusual proporción de muertos es probable que también se deba al hecho de que muchos de ellos sean tripulantes de tanques y vehículos blindados destruidos, y los combates urbanos. Al recibir disparos a corta distancia las balas perforan la armadura y hay muchos francotiradores.

Por otro lado, el bajo número de heridos también puede reflejar el hecho de que la armadura corporal salva vidas y evita heridas y hay menos víctimas de heridas de bala y metralla, por lo que hay muchos heridos leves que no se cuentan en las estadísticas.

Por supuesto, dadas las circunstancias, las pérdidas son misericordiosamente bajas. Las pérdidas de los ucranianos son horrendas, como en 2014-2015, y lo digo como si fuera algo malo.

Aparte de los pobres y tontos reclutas a la fuerza, no da lástima que maten a los soldados de la Ukrowehrmacht y la Guardia Nazi.

PD: El número tan alto de muertos entre los ucranianos también refleja la actitud de «no se pide cuartel ni se da» hacia los nazis y las formaciones del ejército regular que también están comprometidos en crímenes de guerra.


Las bajas rusas son 1.500 muertos para el ejército ruso. Pero faltan las de los aliados. Donetsk da 200 muertos para una semana, quizá 500. Y las Lugansk, por decir algo serán similares. En total 2.500 muertos y doble de heridos, unas 7.000 , unas doscientas bajas entre muertos y heridos por día.





> Las 7000 bajas que indican los rusos sobre los ucranianos serían también muy exageradas, ya que el ejercito Ruso se ha enfocado en destruir medios mas que en atacar tropas, de momento solo ha atacado los barracones de mercenarios extranjeros, parece que evita hacer masacres sobre los barracones de la UAF (otra historia son los banderistas).



No te enteras de nada. Justo hace dos días bombardearon el cuartel de una brigada Nikolayev y se cargaron a un batallón entero, hasta el momento habían sacado 200 muertos.

Todos esos bombardeos causan bajas. Un ratio que se cumple es que por cada cañón, tanque o camión destruido, el enemigo sufre entre 5 y 10 bajas. Sólo en tanques y blindados los ucranianos han perdido ya más de 1.500, según el recuento oficial de ayer, que curiosamente omite piezas de artillería y camiones, imagino que por hartazgo o para no abrumar con más datos.

Todos esos bombardeos de polvorines, depósitos de combustible, puestos de mando etc, también causan bajas, como así mismo los ataques a las columnas de suministro o convoyes de tropas en las carreteras. Y el desgaste continuo por el fuego de artillería en todos los frentes.

Los 14.000 muertos ucranianos son sólo los que se recogen en el campo de batalla y los que se conoce por intercepciones de radio o reconocimiento por parte ucraniana. Sólo en la batalla de Volnovakha, los sucesivos recuentos de la DNR dan más de mil muertos de seis brigadas distintas, y un número igual de heridos.

Si ahora se disparan los muertos es porque en Mariupol quedan 7.000 hombres, según el comunicado ruso y los están exterminando a todos. No se hacen prisioneros. En todas partes se repite lo mismo que la muestra de Volnovakha. La mitad de las tropas ucranianas se rinden a la primera ocasión. La otra mitad lucha hasta la muerte por fanatismo o porque sabe que no espera cuartel, o porque la obligan a luchar y les disparan por la espalda si se rinden. El ratio casi igual de muertos y heridos es muy inusual, en 2014-15 era de 1 a 3.

30.000 bajas ucranianas hasta ahora es de lo más normal dada la escala de la operaciones. En 2014-2015 también se llegaba al promedio de mil bajas diarias cuando empezaron a cercar a los ukros en bolsas y aniquilarlos.




> Lo que es sorprendente es la cantidad de altos oficiales muertos (4 reconocidos, aunque la campaña de redes ucraniana dice que 7 u 8) lo que implica que el ejercito ruso esta mas perforado por la CIA de lo que se podría asumir, para saber donde esta un general tienes que tener alguien en un estado mayor. Poderoso caballero es don dinero.




Por favor, no digas estupideces ni te montes películas. Así que yo sepa confirmados sólo hay dos oficiales de alto rango, un almirante, que estaba en Mariupol para coordinar la evacuación de los civiles, y lo mató un francotirador, y un coronel de ingenieros que se expuso al fuego enemigo para animar a sus hombres al tender un puente en Izyum.

Puede que haya caído algún oficial de alto rango más, no sé quiénes pueden ser los otros dos, pero como tampoco presto mucha atención lo doy por válido, porque alguien se exponga o tenga mala suerte y le alcance un bombardeo artillero, pero eso dentro de lo normal, a diferencia de otros ejércitos, los oficiales rusos lideran desde el frente, no desde un puesto de mando a retaguardia.

La propaganda ucraniana decía que habían matado a un general de paracaidistas en el aeropuerto de Gostomel. Tres veces.


----------



## Nico (27 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> La ocupación de Ucrania es una catástrofe diaria para los rusos, los vídeos están ahí, decenas de KIA´s, WIA´s y MIA´s diarias. Parece que esta vez si han contraatacado en las orcadas de Kiev y en Summy Oblast han logrado incluso recapturar varias zonas.




Como "decenas y decenas", en el Foro hemos visto "miles y miles". Te has quedado corto !!


----------



## ccartech (27 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Otro asesinato de periodistas del Kremlin. En este tipo de asesinatos Putin es líder mundial.



Es de esta semana, los medios occidentales dicen que la mato un misil ruso. 
El techo intacto. Seguramente el misil hizo ese recorrido. 

ES UN MISIL DE MILIMETRICA PRECISION Y UNA CAPACIDAD DE MANIOBRA ASOMBROSA. 
ES MAS SI MIRAN EL PAVIMENTO SEGURO QUE ANTES DE GOLPEAR EL VEHICULO PICO COMO UNA PELOTA .


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

*Zelenski pide tanques y aviones.*
"Nuestros representantes, los ministros de Defensa y Relaciones Exteriores, se reunieron hoy en Polonia con colegas de los Estados Unidos. A ellos se unió el presidente de los Estados Unidos, Joe Biden. Como me informaron, las conversaciones tocaron, en particular, estos intereses vitales que yo han mencionado anteriormente. Se refería a lo que realmente necesitamos, mientras continúa este 'ping-pong' sobre quién y cómo debería entregarnos aviones y otras armas defensivas", dijo hoy el presidente ucraniano.

"Ucrania no puede derribar misiles rusos con escopetas, ametralladoras, de las cuales hay demasiadas en los suministros. Es imposible desbloquear Mariupol sin una cantidad suficiente de tanques, otros vehículos blindados, y especialmente sin aviones a reacción", añadió.


----------



## Nico (27 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La visualización de la "Z" rusa ahora será delito penal en el estado alemán de Baviera




Inmigrantes españoles "Zapata", "Zapatero" y otros, tienen 48 horas para dejar el territorio federal de Baviera.


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> Un cómico judío o que paga tropas mercenarias de nazis tratando de cuajar artificialmente un estado sacado de la manga, ¿ lo vas comparar a los grandes estadistas reales de Castilla y Aragón?
> Se están revolviendo en sus tumbas con tu afrenta.



En el fondo no tenemos ni idea de quienes eran, Don Pelayo podria ser un maleante, del Cid si sabemos que era un mercenario e Isabel La Catolica una arribista y una reina ilegal...da igual, lo importante es la leyenda.

Y en Ucrania esta naciendo un lider leyenda y una nacion en el campo de batalla.

Putin no solo no ha conseguido sujetar a Ucrania sino el efecto contrario multiplicado x 100.

Ha pasado muchas veces en la historia, quizas en España hubo similitud cuando Castilla nacio del Reino de Leon, al principio que les dirian, no sois nada, sois un condado, nosotros tenemos la legitimidad historica, bla,bla..al final nacieron y fueron mas fuertes que su reino origen, y eso es lo mismo que esta ocurriendo en Ucrania hoy con Rusia.


----------



## amcxxl (27 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Ucrania es como California,



Ukrania es como Extremadura


----------



## ccartech (27 Mar 2022)

Pronto serán desnazificados. No queda mucho para ejecutar a los nazis sobre el terreno. El batallón bielorruso que lleva el nombre de Kalinouski como parte de Azov toma juramento


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

*Por qué el Donbás es la zona cero de la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania.*
El reconocimiento por parte de Vladimir Putin de la independencia de Donetsk y Lugansk,el pasado 24 de febrero, marcó el inicio de la invasión rusa de Ucrania. Un mes después, estas dos regiones vuelven a ponerse en el centro del mapa del conflicto, después de que el pasado viernes el ejército ruso dijera que daba por terminada la primera etapa de la "operación militar especial" para "desmilitarizar" Ucrania. Ahora, afirma Rusia, el principal objetivo es "la liberación del Donbás".









Por qué el Donbás es la zona cero de la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania


El reconocimiento por parte de Vladimir Putin de la independencia de Donetsk y Lugansk, el pasado 24 de febrero, marcó el inicio de la invasión rusa de Ucrania. Un mes después,...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Caracalla (27 Mar 2022)

Kabraloka dijo:


> si la idea era acabar con ucrania, lo que ha conseguido moscú es crear el mito fundacional del estado ukro. Ahora sí que no podrán decir que ucrania es rusia. Antes de la guerra sí. Ahora no.



Mito fundacional dice...

La Historia de Ucrania termina en 2022.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Howitzer (27 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ukrania es como Extremadura



Si es como Extremadura entonces Rusia no tiene nada que hacer. 

Mucha fama de paletos y de pobres pero un puñado de extremeños conquistaron un continente más grande que Rusia. 

A cojones no les gana nadie.


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Que mito fundacional ni que leches.
> 
> Rusia no quería acabar con Ucrania sino quedarse con un buen pedazo de ella. Lo que quede de Ucrania se la pela a Rusia.



Si Rusia hubiese querido eso la operacion Z se hubiese diseñado de otra manera, no, Putin iba a por todo o nada.

Y ahora ademas de nada acaba de crear una Ucrania que va a ser muy potente en los proximos años.


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

*Reino Unido dice que las sanciones rusas podrían levantarse con la retirada de Ucrania.*
La ministra de Relaciones Exteriores británica, *Liz Truss,* dice que las sanciones impuestas a personas y empresas rusas podrían levantarse *si Rusia se retira de Ucrania* y se compromete a poner fin a la agresión, informó el sábado el periódico _Telegraph._

Gran Bretaña y otras naciones occidentales están utilizando sanciones económicas para paralizar la economía rusa y castigar al presidente Vladimir Putin por invadir Ucrania, tratando de presionarlo para que abandone lo que llama una operación militar especial para desmilitarizar y "desnazificar" Ucrania.

En una entrevista con el _Telegraph,_ Truss ofreció la posibilidad de que las medidas pudieran terminar si Moscú cambiaba de rumbo.

"Lo que sabemos es que Rusia firmó varios acuerdos que simplemente no cumple. Por lo tanto, debe haber palancas duras. Por supuesto, las sanciones son palancas duras", dijo.

"Esas sanciones solo deberían salir con un alto el fuego completo y una retirada, pero también compromisos de que no habrá más agresiones. Y también, existe la oportunidad de tener sanciones de retroceso si hay más agresiones en el futuro. Esa es una palanca real que yo Creo que se puede usar".


----------



## Roedr (27 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Es de esta semana, los medios occidentales dicen que la mato un misil ruso.
> El techo intacto. Seguramente el misil hizo ese recorrido.
> 
> ES UN MISIL DE MILIMETRICA PRECISION Y UNA CAPACIDAD DE MANIOBRA ASOMBROSA.
> ES MAS SI MIRAN EL PAVIMENTO SEGURO QUE ANTES DE GOLPEAR EL VEHICULO PICO COMO UNA PELOTA .



Da igual quién haya sido en este caso. La lista de periodistas rusos asesinados, con polonio o sin él, es bastante larga.


----------



## Gotthard (27 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> No, Rusia le puede proporcionar gas y petróleo además de cereales y otro tipo de minerales. Puede ser un aliado, su mejor aliado dentro de toda la región. En India no se van a apoyar, y Europa no les sirve nada más que para comprar sus mierdas, por lo demás van servidos. De hecho tengo la sensación que China va a empezar a adoptar una postura más dura, más sobre USA que sobre nosotros. Llevo ya unas semanas pensando si todos los movimientos que ha realizado Rusia no han sido espoleados, azuzados por el régimen comunista chino.



Qui Prodest de manual.

China lleva tiempo preparandose para tener un peso comercial y financiero equivalente al peso industrial que tiene y para eso necesita poner el mundo patas arriba. Que las exportaciones sean cada vez un componente menor del PIB manteniendo la escalofriante cifra de 2.000.000 millones de dolares indica que estan dando duro al tema de crear una economia terciarizada interior.


----------



## Impresionante (27 Mar 2022)

Zelensky: _Imposible salvar a Mariupol sin tanques, aviones adicionales. “Ucrania no puede derribar misiles rusos con escopetas y ametralladoras”, _dijo el presidente durante su último discurso


----------



## Salamandra (27 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Parte ya está en la web profunda, vendiéndose al mejor postor. Si bien es verdad que los servicios secretos procuran pujar y recuperarlos, algo siempre se escapa.



¿Tu eras el que criaba loros, no?

Eres de las pocos foreros que eres capaz aún de darme periódicamente nuevos sofocos.


----------



## ccartech (27 Mar 2022)

Esto fue hoy cerca de la torre de #Mariupol . Mariupol está ardiendo.


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

*Polonia agradece el respaldo de Biden y el compromiso de la OTAN.*
El presidente de Polonia, Andrzej Duda, ha agradecido *la garantía "muy importante" que le ha dado Biden sobre la defensa de su país*, que ha visitado este sábado. "El presidente Joe Biden una vez más enfatizó con fuerza que, independientemente de todas las circunstancias, el artículo 5 del Tratado del Atlántico Norte, que habla sobre la defensa colectiva en caso de un ataque a cualquier estado miembro, vincula absolutamente y garantiza absolutamente la seguridad de cada estado miembro, algo que está garantizado por los Estados Unidos y todos los demás miembros de la OTAN", ha explicado Duda.

*"Me gustaría expresar mi satisfacción porque, aunque (Estados Unidos) es una potencia mundial, se acuerda de Polonia, se acuerda de nuestra situación en Europa Central", *ha concluido*.*


----------



## feldespato (27 Mar 2022)

No se pueden fabricar martires con tanques


----------



## Michael_Knight (27 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



El segundo mejor ejército del mundo, decían por aquí los entendidos.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (27 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Muy bueno. No obstante, yo imagino que los AWACS están transmitiendo la posición de los aviones rusos a los ucras, con lo cuál pueden operar sin tanto riesgo de ser detectados.



Buen apunte, no había caido en eso, efectivamente desde la frontera los E-3 Sentry de la OTAN pueden estar transmitiendo la posición de los aviones Rusos hasta una distancia de unos 370-400 Kms (por lo que sabe publicamente del alcance del radar del E-3). 

De todas maneras, ahí tiene que haber unos niveles de guerra electrónica muy grandes que seguramente degraden bastante ese alcance.


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> No tanto. No debe seguir siendo una amenaza otanizable colindante.



Pues no solo no lo va a conseguir, sino que el impulso y la cohesion como nacion que va a dar Ucrania la victoria en la guerra, mas los esteroides que le va a meter occidente van a tener una Ucrania mirandoles de frente y hablandoles de tu a tu a partir de ahora..a ver como va a llevar eso Moscu porque hace siglos que no tienen que afrontar una situacion asi, no en su parte del mundo (solo visitantes, Napoleon, Hitler..).

El viejo imperio declinante frente a la nacion emergente, buff....vienen malos tiempos para el ego moscovita.


----------



## ccartech (27 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Da igual quién haya sido en este caso. La lista de periodistas rusos asesinados, con polonio o sin él, es bastante larga.



No hay buenos en el mundo, de señalar se señala todo.


----------



## John Nash (27 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Inmigrantes españoles "Zapata", "Zapatero" y otros, tienen 48 horas para dejar el territorio federal de Baviera.



Zelenski?


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (27 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Zelensky: _Imposible salvar a Mariupol sin tanques, aviones adicionales. “Ucrania no puede derribar misiles rusos con escopetas y ametralladoras”, _dijo el presidente durante su último discurso



¡Tito Biden!, ¡Tito Biden!: deja al primo Zelensky un rato la Sexta Flota para que juegue a los soldaditos.


----------



## JAGGER (27 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No se te ha ocurrido pensar que la TV estatal rusa como buen propagandista que es emitió una noticia falsa para mantener clavadas tropas ucranianas en Kiev, piensa que ambos lados juegan a la despistada aunque para mi son mucho más noble el bando pro-tuso.



Claramente es así.

De hecho la TV mandó hacia Kiev una columna de 60 kilómetros de mecanizados.

Para despistar. Y a tal punto fue así que despistaron cientos de unidades hacia el fango, y los drones turcos se hicieron un festín.


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

Kabraloka dijo:


> si la idea era acabar con ucrania, lo que ha conseguido moscú es crear el mito fundacional del estado ukro. Ahora sí que no podrán decir que ucrania es rusia. Antes de la guerra sí. Ahora no.



Depende de lo que se entienda por ‘crear el mito fundacional del estado ukro’. Yo creo que lo ha aplastado.

El nacionalismo ukronazi, que no ucraniano, ya estaba inflamado hasta la estratosfera, no olvidemos las declaraciones insolentes de Ze diciendo a los rusófonos que maleta y Rusia. Vamos, como decir que la derrota del Reich de los mil años refuerza su nazi-nacionalismo. El nacionalismo ukronazi ha quedado bien planchadito, primero porque el ejército ruso lo está laminando, y segundo, más importante aún, por lo explícito del abandono de sus patrones occidentales. Si uno es imbècil, puede que esto refuerce mitos mentales diarreicos, pero para cualquiera que tenga dos dedos de frente va a ser que no.

Es al contrario, eran las tragaderas de Rusia lo que les daba alas. Toda esta falacia parte de decir que Ucrania era una santa virgen inmaculada y Rusia la barbarie infectada de rabia. Todo lo contrario.

Y en cualquier caso, Ucrania ya es irrelevante. Cuando acabe la cacería de nazis y como ya no va a poder servir de ariete contra Rusia, ni siquiera va a poder jugar a ser Finlandia . Occidente no va a poner un puto euro/dólar ahí y los van a dejar en la miseria. Al tiempo. Y Rusia menos, así que ya pueden ir vendiendo el país a China.


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

*Estados Unidos proporcionará 100 millones de dólares en asistencia de seguridad civil a Ucrania.*
Estados Unidos tiene la intención de proporcionar a Ucrania 100 millones de dólares adicionales en asistencia de seguridad civil, ha anunciado este sábado el Departamento de Estado. El secretario de Estado de EE. UU., Antony Blinken, ha dicho en un comunicado que la asistencia sería para desarrollar la capacidad del Ministerio del Interior de Ucrania con el fin de ayudar a *"la seguridad fronteriza, mantener las funciones de aplicación de la ley civil y salvaguardar la infraestructura gubernamental crítica".*


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Zelenski pide tanques y aviones.*
> "Nuestros representantes, los ministros de Defensa y Relaciones Exteriores, se reunieron hoy en Polonia con colegas de los Estados Unidos. A ellos se unió el presidente de los Estados Unidos, Joe Biden. Como me informaron, las conversaciones tocaron, en particular, estos intereses vitales que yo han mencionado anteriormente. Se refería a lo que realmente necesitamos, mientras continúa este 'ping-pong' sobre quién y cómo debería entregarnos aviones y otras armas defensivas", dijo hoy el presidente ucraniano.
> 
> "Ucrania no puede derribar misiles rusos con escopetas, ametralladoras, de las cuales hay demasiadas en los suministros. Es imposible desbloquear Mariupol sin una cantidad suficiente de tanques, otros vehículos blindados, y especialmente sin aviones a reacción", añadió.



Para qué? Van ganando ....


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Depende de lo que se entienda por ‘crear el mito fundacional del estado ukro’. Yo creo que lo ha aplastado.
> 
> El nacionalismo ukronazi, que no ucraniano, ya estaba inflamado hasta la estratosfera, no olvidemos las declaraciones insolentes de Ze diciendo a los rusófonos que maleta y Rusia. Vamos, como decir que la derrota del Reich de los mil años refuerza su nazi-nacionalismo. El nacionalismo ukronazi ha quedado bien planchadito, primero porque el ejército ruso lo está laminando, y segundo, más importante aún, por lo explícito del abandono de sus patrones occidentales. Si uno es imbècil, puede que esto refuerce mitos mentales diarreicos, pero para cualquiera que tenga dos dedos de frente va a ser que no.
> 
> ...



Ningun ucraniano se imaginaba a Ucrani venciendo a Rusia hace un mes, ninguno.

Cuando lo consigan les va a dar un impulso como nacion similar al que le dio a.España la culminacion de la reconquista, que casi conquistamos el mundo entero.

El ego moscovit va a sufrir lo indecible cuando se encuentren a los ucranianos mirandoles de arriba a abajo.

Se viene el declinar definitivo de Moscovia, no ya en el mundo, que eso ocurrio en 1991, sino en su propia zona...bufff...duro, duro.

Nace Ucrania.


----------



## Nico (27 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Zelenski?




Tiene prohibido ingresar a Baviera. El está afuera por ahora.


----------



## Impresionante (27 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Ningun ucraniano se imaginaba a Ucrani venciendo a Rusia hace un mes, ninguno.
> 
> Cuando lo consigan les va a dar un impulso como nacion similar al que le dio a.España la culminacion de la reconquista, que casi conquistamos el mundo entero.
> 
> ...



Jajaja

Zelensky: Si Ucrania no recibe aviones, Rusia puede amenazar a sus vecinos.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (27 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> A ver como envías nukes sin comunicación con el satélite.



Una puntualización, las nukes, si te refieres a misiles ICBM la mayoría en la actualidad se guian mediante un inercial, no usan guia GPS o Glonass salvo para alinear el inercial dándole la posición de partida.

Como curiosidad deciros que aún hoy hay muchos ICBM y SLBM que se guian mediante un sistema óptico que compara la posición de determinadas estrellas o constelaciones para calcular su posición relativa junto con el inercial.


----------



## Guanotopía (27 Mar 2022)

Cepsa descontará 10 céntimos por litro en sus carburantes y desata una guerra de precios en las gasolineras


Cepsa se une a Repsol y bajará el precio de la gasolina tanto a clientes particulares como a transportistas y otros profesionales.




www.elindependiente.com


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Jajaja
> 
> Zelensky: Si Ucrania no recibe aviones, Rusia puede amenazar a sus vecinos.



USA ya sabe que Ucrania no necesita ni aviones ni tanques para vencer, le bastan los cojones de los ucras y los javelins, asi que para que provocar a Rusia,.la guerra de desgaste es el mejor escenario, y en el que mas va a sufrir Rusia y pornmas tiempo.

USA esta modulando, manejandon los tiempos y la psicologia de los contendientes de fabula.

No hay prisa, ninguna.


----------



## Gotthard (27 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> *No sabes historia militar. No sabes los coeficientes de bajas históricos. No sabes cuáles son los ratios de muertos y heridos típicos.
> No sabes nada. No tienes base para afirmar nada. Tu opinión sobre lo que es "realista" es irrelevante.
> No te enteras de nada.
> Por favor, no digas estupideces ni te montes películas. *



Perdon por existir, supongo que para ti Burbuja es algo asi como un congreso de altos estados mayores, no un foro donde venimos unos cuantos mañacos a perder el tiempo de forma solemne.



Zhukov dijo:


> *Yo puedo hablar con bastante autoridad sobre el tema porque llevo años dedicándome a esto, y al final los datos que salen a la luz confirmaron mis estimaciones.*



Si realmente te dedicaras al analisis militar estarias en una Escuela de Guerra, en un Think Tank ganando mogollon de pasta o en el cuartel general de la OTAN en Mons, no largando en un foro.

Dicho esto, a pastar al ignore.


----------



## kenny220 (27 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Videojuego


----------



## piru (27 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Inmigrantes españoles "Zapata", "Zapatero" y otros, tienen 48 horas para dejar el territorio federal de Baviera.



Y qué va a ser de los españoles con apellido terminado en Z?
CalopeZ, háztelo mirar.


----------



## alfonbass (27 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> No, Rusia le puede proporcionar gas y petróleo además de cereales y otro tipo de minerales. Puede ser un aliado, su mejor aliado dentro de toda la región. En India no se van a apoyar, y Europa no les sirve nada más que para comprar sus mierdas, por lo demás van servidos. De hecho tengo la sensación que China va a empezar a adoptar una postura más dura, más sobre USA que sobre nosotros. Llevo ya unas semanas pensando si todos los movimientos que ha realizado Rusia no han sido espoleados, azuzados por el régimen comunista chino.



Le va a proporcionar un gas que ya tiene o le va a poner a precio de ganga el gas? porque son dos cosas diferentes.... Cuando no hay competencia.... No sé por qué va a comprar gas a Rusia cuando es algo que ya tiene
Las "mierdas" que tiene Europa es lo que quiere la gente, da igual nada más, solo con materias primas no se vive, por no hablar de la tecnología y de la enorme dependencia de la tecnología que puede tener Rusia de China, ríase usted de la dependencia de la UE....
La realidad es que son dos sociedades antagonistas y que ya se llevaban mal en la época comunista, el hecho de este enemigo, un tanto artificial no esconde esa realidad
A China le interesa una Rusia débil, esa es la realidad, a Rusia le hubiese interesado una mayor integración con Europa, que es su habitat natural, pero...es que no quieren hacerlo..,.y eso no lo paga Putin, lo hace el ciudadano de a pie


----------



## Impresionante (27 Mar 2022)

El parlamento austriaco rechazó el llamamiento de Zelenski a los diputados, diciendo que Austria es un país neutral y que consideran los discursos de Zelenski unilaterales, así como que reflejan un solo punto de vista.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (27 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Ningun ucraniano se imaginaba a Ucrani venciendo a Rusia hace un mes, ninguno.
> 
> Cuando lo consigan les va a dar un impulso como nacion similar al que le dio a.España la culminacion de la reconquista, que casi conquistamos el mundo entero.
> 
> ...



Pensaba que este era un hilo de debate serio.


----------



## Berik II (27 Mar 2022)

No se a que espera Zelenski a invadir Rusia y ocupar Moscu,viendo la ¨información¨ que ponen algunos usuarios,lo tienen muy fácil.


----------



## Impresionante (27 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> USA ya sabe que Ucrania no necesita ni aviones ni tanques para vencer, le bastan los cojones de los ucras y los javelins, asi que para que provocar a Rusia,.la guerra de desgaste es el mejor escenario, y en el que mas va a sufrir Rusia y pornmas tiempo.
> 
> USA esta modulando, manejandon los tiempos y la psicologia de los contendientes de fabula.
> 
> No hay prisa, ninguna.



  

Alcoyano


----------



## pemebe (27 Mar 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Y luego hablarán de Hitler



Tendrán que guardar las camisetas de Z nation (serie de television americana).


----------



## Gotthard (27 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



¿En serio no sabes que es una captura del videojuego Arma III?

Mas que nada porque es una zona montañosa (el juego esta ambientado en el Caucaso) y Ucrania es plana como una tabla.


----------



## Abstenuto (27 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Ningun ucraniano se imaginaba a Ucrani venciendo a Rusia hace un mes, ninguno.
> 
> Cuando lo consigan les va a dar un impulso como nacion similar al que le dio a.España la culminacion de la reconquista, que casi conquistamos el mundo entero.
> 
> ...



Joder, macho.

Lo tuyo es de vergüenza ajena

Te meto en el ignore. Por cansino y por tonto


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Ningun ucraniano se imaginaba a Ucrani venciendo a Rusia hace un mes, ninguno.
> 
> Cuando lo consigan les va a dar un impulso como nacion similar al que le dio a.España la culminacion de la reconquista, que casi conquistamos el mundo entero.
> 
> ...



Curiosa forma de vencer. Si lo de los ukros es vencer yo me apunto a perder siempre ....


----------



## zapatitos (27 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> ¿En serio no sabes que es una captura del videojuego Arma III?
> 
> Mas que nada porque es una zona montañosa (el juego esta ambientado en el Caucaso) y Ucrania es plana como una tabla.




¿No jodas que está alguno de los CMs poniendo capturas del Arma III como si fueran de Ucrania?    

Es que a la mayoría los tengo en ignorados y no los veo.

Saludos.


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Alcoyano



Vietcong.


----------



## giovachapin (27 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> ¿En serio no sabes que es una captura del videojuego Arma III?
> 
> Mas que nada porque es una zona montañosa (el juego esta ambientado en el Caucaso) y Ucrania es plana como una tabla.



No le quites la alegria.


----------



## HUROGÁN (27 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Hay mucho terrorista que tiene que estar salivando con los chismes estos.



Están cumpliendo en Mariupol la misma función del sexto ejército en Stalingrado, la de ser sacrificados mientras retienen en ello a las fuerzas rusas... pues liberadas de ello estarían en otras operaciones de refuerzo del frente.


----------



## alfonbass (27 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Balla alfobrass! Creía que eras un libertarian antiestado de pro y veete aquí apoyando estados y hablando de culturas e historias. Eso sí, después de que tus doctrinas destrozaran a todo occidente y nos condenaran a ser todos míseros siervos de la libre circulación y de los agentes cotizados del libremercado.
> De repente el capital descubre que depende de naciones cuya riqueza es generada por proletarios malpagados y despolitizados y pide su adhesión incondicional.



Creo que no has entendido nada...

Dije que la historia no vale mucho, los estados son TODOS artificiales, por lo que basarse en historias de imperios y demás de hace siglos poco refleja la realidad actual de cualquier grupo de gente...
Ojo, digo grupo de gente, porque si hablamos de estados, sí, el estado chino y el ruso pueden ser aliados, ahora, eso no refleja a ninguna de esas sociedades
A mi me encantaría saber en qué momento en Rusia ha habido ninguna libertad, cuando lo único que se ha desarrollado es una economía "de amiguetes" dando en ningún momento libertad de comercio....
Lo que tu llamas libre circulación es el derecho de todo ser viviente a actuar y a hacer lo que le da la puta gana...y la realidad es que, ante eso, no puedes hacer nada como bien se demuestra día tras día...


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> El segundo mejor ejército del mundo, decían por aquí los entendidos.



Es lo malo de creerse la propia propaganda, te evades de la realidad. Lo de Rusia, el segundo mejor ejército del mundo con permiso de los chinos, no es una invasión, y a estas alturas ya debería estar claro: es pura y simplemente una cacería de nazis. Y la caza les va de puta madre.


----------



## Nico (27 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Y qué va a ser de los españoles con apellido terminado en Z?
> CalopeZ, háztelo mirar.



Es un caso menos grave. Tienen 72 horas para iniciar el trámite para cambiar la "z" por una "s" final (Calopes, Lópes, Iturrios, etc.)


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (27 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Les debe ir muy bien a los rusos para que los Biden-boys tengan que recurrir a imágenes de videojuego, y además lo pone bien clarito....


----------



## Nico (27 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> ¿En serio no sabes que es una captura del videojuego Arma III?




@rejon no tiene ni la más puta idea. Su fuente es Twitter y va colgando lo que aparece. Pero *debe tener entre 13 y 17 años*. No le pidas más.


----------



## ccartech (27 Mar 2022)

Aparecieron nuevas imágenes del desembarco de tropas rusas en el aeródromo de Gostomel el 24 de febrero.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (27 Mar 2022)

Mas rusos rindiendose en masa, no importa cuando leas esto


----------



## John Nash (27 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Lo que tu llamas libre circulación es el derecho de todo ser viviente a actuar y a hacer lo que le da la puta gana...y la realidad es que, ante eso, no puedes hacer nada como bien se demuestra día tras día...



Quién puede hacer lo que le da la puta gana en un mundo regido por la dependencia salarial y la economía de mercado?


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Mar 2022)

La situación en Mariupol a fines del 26 de marzo de 2022

Hasta la fecha, el control territorial de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y el regimiento nacionalista "Azov" se ha reducido a tres secciones: Azovstal, norte y costa.

Ya no existe una comunicación centralizada entre las secciones. Lo que no se ha limpiado está bajo el control de fuego del lado ruso.

En la margen izquierda, se está completando la limpieza de las zonas residenciales, hay combates en las zonas industriales adyacentes a Azovstal. En particular, estamos hablando de las batallas en la intersección de los cosacos ucranianos y Taganrog.

En la margen derecha, se dio un giro a la agrupación balnearia, intensas batallas por el área de Prospect Mira - Italiano. Lo más probable es que ya se haya tomado el ayuntamiento de Mariupol, y por la mañana recibiremos la confirmación.

En el norte, hay combates en el área de Gonda, una montaña de escoria, se desconoce la línea exacta de control. Pero la montaña de escoria en sí misma, aparentemente, todavía está controlada por unidades ucranianas. La Avenida de los Metalúrgicos en sí está bajo el control de las fuerzas aliadas en toda su longitud.

Las redes sociales ucranianas ahora están dispersando el tema de un ataque químico inminente por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. No hay empresas de la industria química en Mariupol. Teóricamente, la parte ucraniana puede volar algo (si lo encuentra) en el territorio controlado.

Pero solo los civiles y los "defensores" restantes sufrirán: las áreas bajo su control están en las tierras bajas.
#Mariupol #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Roedr (27 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> @rejon no tiene ni la más puta idea. Su fuente es Twitter y va colgando lo que aparece. Pero *debe tener entre 13 y 17 años*. No le pidas más.



@rejon se ve buen tipo, no como los buitres necrófilos que revolotean por el hilo


----------



## Salamandra (27 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Una puntualización, las nukes, si te refieres a misiles ICBM la mayoría en la actualidad se guian mediante un inercial, no usan guia GPS o Glonass salvo para alinear el inercial dándole la posición de partida.
> 
> Como curiosidad deciros que aún hoy hay muchos ICBM y SLBM que se guian mediante un sistema óptico que compara la posición de determinadas estrellas o constelaciones para calcular su posición relativa junto con el inercial.



Importante puntualización. Oportuna además, supongo que al ser la posición de partida parece fácil poder buscar alternativas.


----------



## ccartech (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Mitch Buchanan (27 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Impresionantes imágenes del batallón Azov contraatacando posiciones rusas cerca de Chernobil. Grabado parece con una cámara go pro. No decían los rusos que dominaban esa zona?


----------



## apocalippsis (27 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



A ver si dejamos de hacer el tonto,


----------



## ccartech (27 Mar 2022)

"La guerra en el siglo XXI es cuando un soldado en una trinchera toma videos de un misil de crucero volando sobre ellos y los sube a TikTok".


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (27 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Mas rusos rindiendose en masa, no importa cuando leas esto



No se oye el fuego enemigo y se rinden al primer cañonazo...no sé Rick..


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (27 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> No se oye el fuego enemigo y se rinden al primer cañonazo...no sé Rick..



Ha caido ya Kyiv?
Los que decían que en 2 semanas estaban en Paris y no pueden ni con un pais pobre como Ucrania, que vergüenza


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (27 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Ha caido ya Kyiv?
> Los que decían que en 2 semanas estaban en Paris y no pueden ni con un pais pobre como Ucrania, que vergüenza



Si ponen a esos del vídeo como defensa seguro que no cae, vaya unos máquinas...


----------



## ccartech (27 Mar 2022)

Alguien vio a Zelensky?


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Ha caido ya Kyiv?
> Los que decían que en 2 semanas estaban en Paris y no pueden ni con un pais pobre como Ucrania, que vergüenza



Hoy en Ukrania hay 200 nazis menos, unos cuantos tanques y aviones menos, unos cuantos almacenes de armas y combustible menos y los que quedan están un poco más jodidos y hambrientos que ayer, cada vez más cerca del colapso. Qué hay en Kiev exactamente, además de ukros atando a otros ukros a las farolas, que pueda interesar ahora mismo a los rusos?


----------



## troperker (27 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Y en definitiva, esta es la propuesta de la sociedad orcorrusa al mundo: muerte y destrucción



segun la imagen que postea el resto de los edificio estan intactos solo unas cuantos han sido destruidos

si comparamos con las operaciones de los eeuu en diferentes paises creo que vas a suplicar que te invadan los rusos en vez de los eeuu

jajaja


----------



## ccartech (27 Mar 2022)

Por el momento, no sé quién soy ni qué soy. 1.bot iraní 2. Rot de Assad 3.Bot yemení 4.bot armenio 5.Bot de Putin 
He sido acusado de todo lo anterior en el último año.


----------



## quijotin (27 Mar 2022)

Resumen, por favor.


----------



## BHAN83 (27 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Por el momento, no sé quién soy ni qué soy. 1.bot iraní 2. Rot de Assad 3.Bot yemení 4.bot armenio 5.Bot de Putin
> He sido acusado de todo lo anterior en el último año.








Excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## ccartech (27 Mar 2022)

Hay informes de que Lutsk fue alcanzado por misiles de crucero.


----------



## Tierra Azul (27 Mar 2022)

"Ni un solo militar ucraniano fue a sacarnos de los sótanos": civiles de Mariúpol huyen a un albergue de refugiados y denuncian las acciones de Kiev


"Deben mostrar al mundo entero que las tropas rusas evacuaron a todas las personas", reveló una testigo.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> *A mi me encantaría saber en qué momento en Rusia ha habido ninguna libertad*, cuando lo único que se ha desarrollado es una economía "de amiguetes" dando en ningún momento libertad de comercio....
> Lo que tu llamas libre circulación es el derecho de todo ser viviente a actuar y a hacer lo que le da la puta gana...y la realidad es que, ante eso, no puedes hacer nada como bien se demuestra día tras día...



Coño ... pues como en cualquier parte ..... nunca. No tienes más que ver que que Valtónyc está en Bélgica por no hacerle compañía a Pablo Hasel. Lo mires como quieras, es lo que es. Qué al cabo de equis años salgan de la cárcel por sentencia de Estrasburgo? Eso no cambia nada los hechos.

La tolerancia humana la conozco bien. Como la de los individuos. Si tienen que aguantar, porque no les queda otra, tolerantes de la hostia, ma non troppo. Pero si vienen mal dadas, para aguantar tonterías la tolerancia de mis santos cojones. Los estados lo mismo. Paripé si conviene y leña si no está el horno para bollos. En TODAS partes, no solo en Rusia.

Y si te refieres a libertad ECONOMICA, exactamente lo mismo. En el estado se establece una simbiosis entre política y economía que hace que quien tiene dinero para comprar voluntades políticas disfrute de una enorme ventaja y APLASTE cualquier posible competencia. En Rusia, en USA y en Cochinchina.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (27 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Pregunta, ¿por que todos los vídeos que afirman que soldados rusos o material ruso ha sido destruido no se ve absolutamente nada?. Cualquier soldado muerto es ruso, lo mismo da de donde sea, ruso.





troperker dijo:


> segun la imagen que postea el resto de los edificio estan intactos solo unas cuantos han sido destruidos
> 
> si comparamos con las operaciones de los eeuu en diferentes paises creo que vas a suplicar que te invadan los rusos en vez de los eeuu
> 
> jajaja



no citeis a Simo es un Otanista que solo pone fakes aquí para subir la moral de 4 nazis


----------



## No al NOM (27 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Aparecieron nuevas imágenes del desembarco de tropas rusas en el aeródromo de Gostomel el 24 de febrero.



Hostia los 300 de Gostomel. Ahí iban por lo menos 20 helicopteros


----------



## ccartech (27 Mar 2022)

Los residentes de Mariupol que visitan la ciudad a través de los puntos de control rusos están siendo revisados en busca de símbolos nazis. Las mujeres y no están incluidos. El hombre entrevistado dice que está de acuerdo con el cheque ya que la ciudad está llena de nazis


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

Y estos dos anormales quienes son? Internet va a ser la ruina de la humanidad a base de difundir la mierda de estos indigentes intelectuales. Cómo es que no hay nadie que prohibe esta morralla y les suelta 20 latigazos a ese par de gilipollas?


----------



## Tons of Fear (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Burbujo II (27 Mar 2022)

Madre mía, cómo está esto de niñorratada/ mongolbots ¿no?


----------



## Zappa (27 Mar 2022)

Tons of Fear dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1001365


----------



## Nico (27 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> @rejon se ve buen tipo, no como los buitres necrófilos que revolotean por el hilo




Me gusta el camarada rejón. Pega cualquier mierda que encuentra por ahí (siempre que sea antirusa), pero parece buen tío.


----------



## InigoMontoya (27 Mar 2022)

Rusia es mordor y ucrania gondor.


----------



## Zappa (27 Mar 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> Rusia es mordor y ucrania gondor.



¿Y Europa Rohan y la Comarca?   

Entonces EEUU sería Valinor, ¿no? 

Con eso de que está mas allá del mar...


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (27 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Hoy en Ukrania hay 200 nazis menos, unos cuantos tanques y aviones menos, unos cuantos almacenes de armas y combustible menos y los que quedan están un poco más jodidos y hambrientos que ayer, cada vez más cerca del colapso. Qué hay en Kiev exactamente, además de ukros atando a otros ukros a las farolas, que pueda interesar ahora mismo a los rusos?



Sois conscientes de que os está desgastando a unos niveles no vistos ni en Afganistan, un pais tercermundista como Ucrania, yo si fuera ruso o proruso me emteria en una cueva lo mas profunda que haya.

Que en Langley siguen descorchando el champan dia si y dia tambien


----------



## Nico (27 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Ha caido ya Kyiv?




No, pero *Mariupol,* estratégica ciudad que completa la "nacionalización" *del Mar de Azov*, está ya casi liquidada. Espero que esta noticia no te amargue ni afecte su noche.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (27 Mar 2022)

Tons of Fear dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1001365




Metabiota...

*25.03.2022*

Escribe Josh Boswell.

Hunter Biden helped secure millions for biotech research Ukraine
*Hunter Biden DID help secure millions in funding for US contractor in Ukraine specializing in deadly pathogen research, laptop emails reveal, raising more questions about the disgraced son of then vice president*


En la cuenta de Twitter de la periodista de investigación búlgara *Dilyana Gaytandzhieva*.

```
https://twitter.com/dgaytandzhieva/status/1507472473163505666
```



Spoiler



*Dilyana Gaytandzhieva*:

_Espera, ¿no era esto "propaganda rusa y teoría de la conspiración" hasta ayer? Todos los periodistas que ya han informado sobre la historia fueron difamados como "noticias falsas" y nuestros sitios web fueron marcados por Twitter como "inseguros y spam" @TwitterSupport ¿Cuándo corregirás tu error?_​
*Josh Boswell*:

_Gracias por su informe de investigación en nombre de las personas en Georgia, Ucrania, Azerbaiyán, Kazajstán, África y los 25 países donde los Estados Unidos han financiado tales biolaboratorios_.​


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (27 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No, pero *Mariupol,* estratégica ciudad que completa la "nacionalización" *del Mar de Azov*, está ya casi liquidada. Espero que esta noticia no te amargue ni afecte su noche.



Medio ejercito ruso destruido, empantanados en una guerra que no van a poder ganar, si, podreis tomar esa ciudad y otras muchas, tambien muchas en Afganistan cayeron, y al final el resultado fue el mismo.

¿Crees que a Biden le importa Ucrania acabe devastada? ¿Crees que en Langley les importa una mierda cuantos ucranianos mueran?

Estais entregando damas y torres contra un puto peon y lo peor esta por venir.

Mariopol no vale nada, Kherson si era relativamente importante y no sois capaces de mantenerla, ya no te digo Odessa o Kyiv.

El valor de Maropol es la cantidad de rusos que estan muriendo en ella, eso si que vale oro.

Por cierto, os pensais que por tomarla ya se acabó la guerra y estais muy equivocados, esto va a durar hasta que USA le apetezca o hasta que Rusia no pueda mas, dentro de poco va a tener que llamar a la movilización parcial en Rusia y la economica mes a mes va a ir peor por las sanciones


----------



## InigoMontoya (27 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¿Y Europa Rohan y la Comarca?
> 
> Entonces EEUU sería Valinor, ¿no?
> 
> Con eso de que está mas allá del mar...


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Sois conscientes de que os está desgastando a unos niveles no vistos ni en Afganistan, un pais tercermundista como Ucrania, yo si fuera ruso o proruso me emteria en una cueva lo mas profunda que haya.
> 
> Que en Langley siguen descorchando el champan dia si y dia tambien



Como decía Garrigues Walker, el poder desgasta, pero desgasta más la oposición. Con la guerra pasa lo mismo: ganar desgasta, pero perder es la hostia de "desgastante".


----------



## Zappa (27 Mar 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


>



Buen gif, súbelo a twitter que seguro que te lo retwitea mucha gente.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (27 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Como decía Garrigues Walker, el poder desgasta, pero desgasta más la oposición. Con la guerra pasa lo mismo: ganar desgasta, pero perder es la hostia de "desgastante".



Que no estais luchando contra la NATO, que es un puto proxy el que os ha reventado medio ejercito, ya ni los chinos quieren saber nada de vosotros


----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Si piensa, aunque sea remotamente, que China podría llegar a ponerse al lado de USA, es que es más iletrado de lo que aparenta…



Es que lo paradójico de todo esto es que China no quiere que se establezca un mundo bipolar, con lo que hay ahora (glogablización) les va bien, ¿Pará que pasar a un escenario donde existe la posibilidad de que no les vaya "tan" bien? ¿Y todo esto porque una nación secundaria de 140 millones que no representa ni el 2% del PIB mundial se cree que es un imperio?


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es que lo paradójico de todo esto es que China no quiere que se establezca un mundo bipolar, con lo que hay ahora (glogablización) les va bien, ¿Pará que pasar a un escenario donde existe la posibilidad de que no les vaya "tan" bien? ¿Y todo esto porque una nación secundaria de 140 millones que no representa ni el 2% del PIB mundial se cree que es un imperio?



No, por eso no. Porque detrás de los rusos van ellos .... Ya sabes .... cuando las barbas de tu vecino veas pelar ....


----------



## clapham5 (27 Mar 2022)

*Estados Unidos y Rusia rompen relaciones diplomaticas *
El embajador ruso en Washington acaba de darle a Kamala , una carta anunciandole que Rusia rompe relaciones diplomaticas con EE UU 
Kamala llamo a Biden pero un asesor del presidente le dijo que estaba durmiendo , que en Polonia son las 2 am
Sale humo de la embajada rusa en Washington . Mientras tanto , en Moscu , el Zar esta reunido con su gabinete de crisis 
La oficina de Putin da a la Plaza Roja . En el ala derecha un cuadro de Catalina la Grande , en el ala izquierda un cuadro de Pedro el Grande 
y detras del escritorio un cuadro de Putin el Grande , pintado por Borisov ( el nieto , no el abuelo ) 
Enfrente del escritorio un mapa de Europa chincheteado , chinchetas rojas y verdes . 
Si tu pais tiene una chincheta roja encima , huye ...Sobre Espana hay 16 chinchetas rojas y una verde , clavada sobre Covadonga , la tierra de los guelos paternos del clapham . Y ahi el clapham se desperto


----------



## Nico (27 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> *Medio ejercito ruso destruido*, empantanados en una guerra que no van a poder ganar, si, podreis tomar esa ciudad y otras muchas, *tambien muchas en Afganistan* cayeron, y al final el resultado fue el mismo.



1) Se estima que las fuerzas utilizadas en Ucrania (cosa que llama la atención, pudieron usar muchas más a criterio de los analistas) son aproximadamente *el 12% de las fuerzas rusas operativas.* Seguramente se ha dejado el resto para el caso que a la NATO se le ocurriera atacar.

2) Por el momento no se advierte que el Ejército ruso esté "empantanado" (salvo en tu cabecita obviamente). Ha completado la limpieza de *Mariupol*, la destrucción *de TODAS las infraestructuras militares *de Ucrania y parece que ahora va a "limpiar" todo el Donbass.

Ah! y entre otras cosas *recuperó la cuenca hídrica de Crimea* (los ucranianos habían cortado el agua). Capturó una *gran parte de los laboratorios biológicos norteamericanos en suelo ucraniano* (mismos que "no existían") y *tomó varias de las centrales nucleares* (donde los ucranianos querían desarrollar armas nucleares).

Nada mal tío. 

3) En Afganistán los rusos estuvieron *casi 15 años* (1978-1992) *y los norteamericanos 20 !!* (2001-2021). Esto lleva apenas *dos meses*. No creo que dure tanto ciertamente.

4) Espero que esto no arruine tu noche.


----------



## Rafl Eg (27 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>





Gotthard dijo:


> ¿En serio no sabes que es una captura del videojuego Arma III?
> 
> Mas que nada porque es una zona montañosa (el juego esta ambientado en el Caucaso) y Ucrania es plana como una tabla.



Ese es el "criterio" que tienen los tolais. Normal que se traguen sin masticar las toneladas de propaganda de los massmierda.


----------



## Rafl Eg (27 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Ningun ucraniano se imaginaba a Ucrani venciendo a Rusia hace un mes, ninguno.
> 
> Cuando lo consigan les va a dar un impulso como nacion similar al que le dio a.España la culminacion de la reconquista, que casi conquistamos el mundo entero.
> 
> ...



Tú eres el que lleva dos días diciendo que los ukros han tomado jerson, no? Tienes la credibilidad a la altura de la suela del zapato


----------



## Nico (27 Mar 2022)

Pobre @rejon . Seguramente se "confundió". Dejen de darle tan duro... a cualquiera le pueden colar propaganda barata. Ahí estoy conversando con un compañero (@ppacogonzalezz ) que se cree que "la mitad" del ejército ruso ha sido destruido.  

Supongo que es el entusiasmo de la juventud.


----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Creo que estamos asistiendo a un capítulo de un libro que va a ser bastante más extenso y lo digo porque, dentro de los dos posibles finales que a priori podríamos vislumbrar en el momento presente, no veo factible ninguno de los dos. Para explicarme.
> 
> No veo que Ucrania venza a Rusia y esta se retire hundida, con el rabo entre la piernas en medio de duras sanciones internacionales a lamerse las heridas durante muchos años.
> 
> ...



Hay una escalada belicista tanto en Rusia como en Occidente no vista desde 1914 o 1939, muy peligrosa. Por un lado occidente no puede permitir que Rusia se salga con la suya porque pasado mañana invade las Repúblicas Bálticas y por otro Putin no va a aceptar una derrota o nada que remotamente se le parezca, por lo tanto las tablas son que se anexione el Dombas y Crimea, tal vez un corredor hasta Crimea, en realidad son los ucranianos los que deben aceptar o no esas condiciones. El principal problema para que Ucrania acepte esas condiciones es que no existe ninguna garantía de que Rusia vuelva a la carga en 5 años a conseguir más territorio y además de que las sanciones de Occidente a Rusia no se van a retirar en ningún supuesto. Por lo que en resumidas cuentas: La invasión Rusa de Ucrania es un error garrafal que normalmente le costaría el puesto al temerario mandatario que tomó la decisión.


----------



## Gotthard (27 Mar 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿No jodas que está alguno de los CMs poniendo capturas del Arma III como si fueran de Ucrania?
> 
> Es que a la mayoría los tengo en ignorados y no los veo.
> 
> Saludos.



Si, la verdad es que Bohemia Interactive, la casa que hace el juego se esta llevando una publicidad gratis de puta madre.


----------



## No al NOM (27 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> 1) Se estima que las fuerzas utilizadas en Ucrania (cosa que llama la atención, pudieron usar muchas más a criterio de los analistas) son aproximadamente *el 12% de las fuerzas rusas operativas.* Seguramente se ha dejado el resto para el caso que a la NATO se le ocurriera atacar.
> 
> 2) Por el momento no se advierte que el Ejército ruso esté "empantanado" (salvo en tu cabecita obviamente). Ha completado la limpieza de *Mariupol*, la destrucción *de TODAS las infraestructuras militares *de Ucrania y parece que ahora va a "limpiar" todo el Donbass.
> 
> ...



El 12% y más de la mitad niños cadetes, y con chatarra. A los Rusos empleando la mitad de su ejército y con todas las armas nuevas dudo que les ganen nisiquiera toda la OTAN junta


----------



## NPI (27 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y estos dos anormales quienes son? Internet va a ser la ruina de la humanidad a base de difundir la mierda de estos indigentes intelectuales. Cómo es que no hay nadie que prohibe esta morralla y les suelta 20 latigazos a ese par de gilipollas?



Son los "nuevos comunicadores".


----------



## Berik II (27 Mar 2022)

El anciano Biden lo tiene claro.

Biden Says Putin Can’t Remain in Power After Ukraine War


----------



## Nico (27 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El principal problema para que Ucrania acepte esas condiciones es que no existe ninguna garantía de que Rusia vuelva a la carga en 5 años a conseguir más territorio y además de que las sanciones de Occidente a Rusia no se van a retirar en ningún supuesto.




Creo que te equivocas en algo. El acuerdo de Minsk *fue incumplido POR LOS UCRANIANOS*, no por los rusos. 

Y el avance de la NATO hasta las mismas fronteras rusas, pese a las garantías dadas de que NO SERIA ASI, *fue incumplido por la NATO, no por Rusia.*

En este caso, si hay "incumplidores" *a los que cuesta creerles*, es a los de la NATO y a Ucrania. No a Rusia.


----------



## clapham5 (27 Mar 2022)

Moneda oficial de Crimea : rublo ruso 
Moneda oficial de Lugansk : rublo ruso 
Moneda oficial de Donensk : rublo ruso 
Moneda oficial de Kerson : rublo ruso 
Oblast que liberan , Oblast que adopta el rublo ruso como moneda oficial 
Ucrania tiene 24 Oblast , bueno ...20 
Esto va pa largo


----------



## amcxxl (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (27 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1001385



Jojo menuda paliza, los frieron con Iskanders, eso no deja ni heridos la virgen


----------



## amcxxl (27 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Moneda oficial de Crimea : rublo ruso
> Moneda oficial de Lugansk : rublo ruso
> Moneda oficial de Donensk : rublo ruso
> Moneda oficial de Kerson : rublo ruso
> ...



Crimea y Sebastopol, son parte integral de la Federacion de Rusia, incluida la circulacion del rublo, desde 2014

LDNR el rublo se introdujo un poco mas tarde, pero aun quedan zonas por liberar especialmente en DNR

en Kherson se empezara a introducir el Rublo el 1 de abril lo mismo que en Zaporozhie que esta liberado el 80% del territorio, especialmente la costa de Azov (Melitopol-Primorie-Berdiansk)

efectivamente la cosa va para largo, en un mes se logro lo principal que es liquidar el complejo militar-industrial ucro
ahora queda acabar de limpiar Mariupol, y liberar el Donbass, que llevara otro mes
el resto deberia ir desmoronandose progresivamente a medida que el estado fallido ucraniano colapsa sin combustible ni comida

lo siguiente dependera de la obstinacion de los oligarcas ucraniano-sionistas, ellos defienden su señorio feudal
si los ucroimbeciles estan dispuestos a morir para defender los privilegios señoriales de Kolomoisky, Akhmetov, Pinchuk y compañia es que merecen morir

los oligarcas sin Ucrania no son nada por mucho que tengan cuentas con miles de millones de dolares en Suiza y Londres
estan dispuestos a defender su posicion a costa de que los ucranianos mueran como ratas


----------



## Kreonte (27 Mar 2022)

_No escuché una sola palabra de 
@POTUS
que me hiciera sentir, como #Ukrainian , seguro de que Occidente nos ayudará más que haciendo en este momento (que no es suficiente). Estoy feliz de que haya tranquilizado a Polonia, pero las bombas están explotando en Kiev y Kharkiv, no en Varsovia. _




Otra payasa más exigiendo más a Occidente (proteger el espacio aéreo). Les hemos obligado a pelear? Han sido ellos quienes han querido luchar hasta el último hombre, se niegan a negociar. 

Me estoy cansando de ellos, francamente.


----------



## magufone (27 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Anfeto está como unas maracas:



Igualito que sus amos.
Que vaya el mismo a Hungria.


----------



## magufone (27 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> _No escuché una sola palabra de
> @POTUS
> que me hiciera sentir, como #Ukrainian , seguro de que Occidente nos ayudará más que haciendo en este momento (que no es suficiente). Estoy feliz de que haya tranquilizado a Polonia, pero las bombas están explotando en Kiev y Kharkiv, no en Varsovia. _
> 
> ...



Claro claro, vamos a mandar pilotos y aviones exponiendonos a perder ambas cosas y escalar un conflicto hasta sabe dios donde para defender a un régimen corrupto y bailar el agua al yayo... 
Ni los fistros vaginales ucranianos valen tanto...


----------



## Hal8995 (27 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Igualito que sus amos.
> Que vaya el mismo a Hungria.



Al final le va a calentar los huevos a Hungría y va entrar esta a recuperar sus territorios históricos.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (27 Mar 2022)

Sobre los biolaboratorios.


Spoiler



*25.03.2022*

Escribe Josh Boswell.

Hunter Biden helped secure millions for biotech research Ukraine
*Hunter Biden DID help secure millions in funding for US contractor in Ukraine specializing in deadly pathogen research, laptop emails reveal, raising more questions about the disgraced son of then vice president*

Traducción paco-Google.

*Hunter Biden AYUDÓ a asegurar millones en fondos para un contratista estadounidense en Ucrania especializado en la investigación de patógenos mortales, según revelan correos electrónicos de computadoras portátiles, lo que plantea más preguntas sobre el hijo caído en desgracia del entonces vicepresidente*


Spoiler




El gobierno ruso celebró una conferencia de prensa el jueves afirmando que Hunter Biden ayudó a financiar un programa de investigación de "armas biológicas" militares estadounidenses en Ucrania.
Sin embargo, las acusaciones fueron calificadas como una descarada estratagema de propaganda para justificar la invasión de Ucrania por parte del presidente Vladimir Putin y sembrar la discordia en los Estados Unidos.
Pero los correos electrónicos y la correspondencia obtenidos por _DailyMail.com_ de la computadora portátil abandonada de Hunter muestran que las afirmaciones podrían ser ciertas.
Los correos electrónicos muestran que Hunter ayudó a asegurar millones de dólares de fondos para Metabiota, un contratista del Departamento de Defensa especializado en investigación sobre enfermedades que causan pandemias.
También presentó Metabiota a una empresa de gas ucraniana presuntamente corrupta, Burisma, para un "proyecto científico" que involucra laboratorios de alto nivel de bioseguridad en Ucrania.
El hijo del presidente y sus colegas invirtieron 500.000 dólares en Metabiota a través de su firma Rosemont Seneca Technology Partners.
Recaudaron varios millones de dólares de fondos para la compañía de gigantes de la inversión, incluido Goldman Sachs.

La afirmación de Moscú de que *Hunter Biden* ayudó a financiar un programa de investigación de "armas biológicas" militares estadounidenses en Ucrania es al menos parcialmente cierta, según nuevos correos electrónicos obtenidos exclusivamente por _DailyMail.com_.

El comandante de las *Fuerzas de Protección Nuclear, Biológica y Química de Rusia*, afirmó que había un "esquema de interacción entre las agencias gubernamentales estadounidenses y los objetos biológicos ucranianos" y señaló la "financiación de tales actividades por parte de estructuras cercanas al actual liderazgo estadounidense, en particular el fondo de inversión Rosemont Seneca, que está encabezado por Hunter Biden".

Los expertos en inteligencia dicen que las acusaciones del líder militar ruso fueron una descarada estratagema de propaganda para justificar la invasión de Ucrania por parte del presidente *Vladimir Putin* y sembrar la discordia en los Estados Unidos.

Pero los correos electrónicos de la computadora portátil abandonada de Hunter muestran que ayudó a asegurar millones de dólares de fondos para *Metabiota*, un contratista del *Departamento de Defensa* especializado en investigación sobre enfermedades que causan pandemias que podrían usarse como armas biológicas.

También presentó Metabiota a una empresa de gas ucraniana presuntamente corrupta, Burisma, para un "proyecto científico" que involucra laboratorios de alto nivel de bioseguridad en Ucrania.

Y aunque Metabiota es ostensiblemente una compañía de datos médicos, su vicepresidente envió un correo electrónico a Hunter en 2014 describiendo cómo podrían "afirmar la independencia cultural y económica de Ucrania de Rusia", un objetivo inusual para una empresa de biotecnología.








_En abril de 2014, la vicepresidenta de Metabiota, Mary Guttieri, escribió un memorando a Hunter describiendo cómo podrían "afirmar la independencia cultural y económica de Ucrania de Rusia". "Muchas gracias por tomarse el tiempo de su intensa agenda para reunirse con Kathy [Dimeo, ejecutiva de Metabiota] y yo el martes. Disfrutamos mucho de nuestra discusión", escribió Guttieri_.








_Cuatro días después del correo electrónico de Guttieri en abril de 2014, el ejecutivo de Burisma, Vadym Pozharskyi, escribió a Hunter revelando que el hijo del entonces vicepresidente había presentado un "proyecto científico" que involucraba a Burisma y Metabiota en Ucrania. "Por favor, encuentre algunos puntos iniciales para ser discutidos con el propósito de analizar el potencial de este proyecto como usted llamó, 'Ciencia Ucrania'", escribió Pozharskyi_.








_Los registros de gastos del gobierno muestran que el Departamento de Defensa otorgó un contrato de 18.4 millones de dólares a Metabiota entre febrero de 2014 y noviembre de 2016, con 307.091 dóalres destinados a "proyectos de investigación de Ucrania"_.








Los correos electrónicos y los datos de los contratos de defensa revisados por _DailyMail.com_ sugieren que Hunter tuvo un papel prominente en asegurarse de que Metabiota pudiera realizar su investigación de patógenos a solo unos cientos de millas de la frontera con Rusia.

El proyecto se convirtió en una responsabilidad de seguridad nacional para Ucrania cuando las fuerzas rusas invadieron el país el mes pasado.

Metabiota ha trabajado en Ucrania para *Black & Veatch*, un contratista de defensa estadounidense con profundos vínculos con agencias de inteligencia militar, que construyó laboratorios seguros en Ucrania que analizaron enfermedades mortales y armas biológicas.

A principios de este mes, funcionarios estadounidenses advirtieron al Congreso que "las fuerzas rusas pueden estar tratando de obtener el control" de estas "instalaciones de investigación biológica", lo que provocó temores de que patógenos mortales e incluso diseñados puedan caer en manos rusas.

Hunter y sus colegas de su firma de inversión *Rosemont Seneca Technology Partners (RSTP)* recaudaban rutinariamente millones de dólares para las compañías de tecnología, con la esperanza de que las empresas despegaran y les hicieran todas las fortunas.

_El asesor de Burisma Vadym Pozharskyi (en la foto). "Según tengo entendido, metabiota era un subcontrato del contratista principal del DoD B&V [Black & Veatch]", escribió en un correo electrónico en 2014_.








Metabiota fue una de esas firmas. Los correos electrónicos entre Hunter y sus colegas discuten con entusiasmo cómo el monitoreo de datos médicos de la compañía podría convertirse en una herramienta esencial para los gobiernos y las empresas que buscan detectar brotes de enfermedades infecciosas.

El hijo del presidente y sus colegas invirtieron 500.000 dóalres en Metabiota a través de su firma Rosemont Seneca Technology Partners.

Recaudaron varios millones de dólares de fondos para la compañía de gigantes de la inversión, incluido *Goldman Sachs*.

Pero los correos electrónicos muestran que Hunter también estuvo particularmente involucrado en las operaciones de Metabiota en Ucrania.

Los lanzamientos de Hunter a los inversores afirmaron que no solo organizaron la financiación de la empresa, sino que también la ayudaron a "obtener nuevos clientes", incluidas las "agencias gubernamentales en el caso de Metabiota".

Él y su socio comercial, *Eric Schwerin*, incluso discutieron subarrendar su espacio de oficina a la firma en abril de 2014, revelan sus correos electrónicos.

Ese mes, la vicepresidenta de Metabiota, *Mary Guttieri*, escribió un memorando a Hunter describiendo cómo podrían "afirmar la independencia cultural y económica de Ucrania de Rusia".

"Muchas gracias por tomarse el tiempo de su intensa agenda para reunirse con *Kathy* [*Dimeo*, ejecutiva de Metabiota] y yo el martes. Disfrutamos mucho de nuestra discusión", escribió Guttieri.

"Como prometí, he preparado el memorando adjunto, que proporciona una visión general de Metabiota, nuestro compromiso en Ucrania y cómo podemos aprovechar potencialmente nuestro equipo, redes y conceptos para afirmar la independencia cultural y económica de Ucrania de Rusia y la integración continua en la sociedad occidental".

El ex alto oficial de la *CIA*, *Sam Faddis*, quien revisó correos electrónicos en la computadora portátil de Hunter, dijo a _DailyMail.com_ que la oferta de ayudar a afirmar la independencia de Ucrania era extraña para un ejecutivo de biotecnología. "Plantea la pregunta, ¿cuál es el verdadero propósito de esta empresa? Es muy extraño", dijo.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (27 Mar 2022)

Sobre los biolaboratorios.


Spoiler



*25.03.2022*

Escribe Josh Boswell.

Hunter Biden helped secure millions for biotech research Ukraine
*Hunter Biden DID help secure millions in funding for US contractor in Ukraine specializing in deadly pathogen research, laptop emails reveal, raising more questions about the disgraced son of then vice president*

Traducción paco-Google.

*Hunter Biden AYUDÓ a asegurar millones en fondos para un contratista estadounidense en Ucrania especializado en la investigación de patógenos mortales, según revelan correos electrónicos de computadoras portátiles, lo que plantea más preguntas sobre el hijo caído en desgracia del entonces vicepresidente*

Continuación.


Spoiler



_Mary Guttieri, vicepresidenta de Metabiota, es vista en una reunión con militares estadounidenses y ucranianos_.








_El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia publicó el jueves un diagrama con flechas que conectan a Biden, *Soros* y el *Partido Demócrata* con los biolaboratorios ucranianos_.








_El hijo del presidente y sus colegas invirtieron 500.000 dólares en Metabiota a través de su firma Rosemont Seneca Technology Partners. Recaudaron varios millones de dólares de fondos para la compañía de gigantes de la inversión, incluido Goldman Sachs_.








_Los correos electrónicos entre Hunter y sus colegas de Rosemont Seneca discuten con entusiasmo cómo el monitoreo de datos médicos de la compañía podría convertirse en una herramienta esencial para los gobiernos y las empresas que buscan detectar brotes de enfermedades infecciosas_.








Guttieri tuvo un papel de liderazgo en las operaciones de Metabiota en Ucrania, reuniéndose con otros ejecutivos de la compañía y funcionarios militares estadounidenses y ucranianos en octubre de 2016 para discutir "la cooperación en la vigilancia y prevención de enfermedades infecciosas especialmente peligrosas, incluidas las enfermedades zoonóticas en Ucrania y los países vecinos", según un informe de 2016 del *Science and Technology Center* en Ucrania.

En ese momento, Hunter se desempeñaba como miembro de la junta directiva de la firma de gas ucraniana Burisma, propiedad del ex alto funcionario del gobierno y presunto multimillonario corrupto *Mikolay Zlochevsky*.

Cuatro días después del correo electrónico de Guttieri en abril de 2014, el ejecutivo de *Burisma*, *Vadym Pozharskyi*, escribió a Hunter revelando que el hijo del entonces vicepresidente había presentado un "proyecto científico" que involucraba a Burisma y Metabiota en Ucrania.

"Por favor, encuentre algunos puntos iniciales para ser discutidos con el propósito de analizar el potencial de este proyecto como usted llamó, *'Ciencia Ucrania'*", escribió Pozharskyi.

"Según tengo entendido, la Metabiota fue un subcontrato del contactor principal del DoD B&V [Black & Veatch].

"¿Qué tipo de asociación está buscando Metabiota en Ucrania? ¿De un potencial actor no gubernamental en Kiev? ¿Reconstruir los lazos con los respectivos ministerios en Ucrania y, sobre la base de eso, restablecer el financiamiento de B&V? ¿O buscan una asociación en la gestión de proyectos en Ucrania, relaciones públicas con instituciones gubernamentales aquí, financiación de los proyectos?

Faddis le dijo a _DailyMail.com_ que el intento de lograr que Metabiota formara una asociación con Burisma fue una revelación desconcertante y preocupante.

"Su padre era el vicepresidente de los Estados Unidos y estaba a cargo de las relaciones con Ucrania. Entonces, ¿por qué Hunter no solo estaba en la junta directiva de una sospechosa empresa de gas ucraniana, sino que también los conectó con una compañía que trabaja en la investigación de armas biológicas?, dijo Faddis.

"Es un intento obvio de propaganda rusa de aprovecharse de esto. Pero no cambia el hecho de que parece haber algo que necesita ser explorado aquí".

"La posición del Departamento de Defensa es que no hay nada nefasto aquí, esta es la investigación de alerta temprana de la pandemia. No sabemos con certeza que eso era todo lo que estaba pasando".

Pero la pregunta sigue siendo: ¿por qué Hunter Biden está en medio de todo esto? ¿Por qué el hijo caído en desgracia del vicepresidente está en el corazón de esto: el tipo sin habilidades discernibles y con una adicción a la cocaína?

Pozharsky dijo en su correo electrónico a Hunter que se había encontrado con tales proyectos de investigación biológica antes en su antiguo trabajo como funcionario del gobierno ucraniano, y afirmó que B&V trabajó en "proyectos similares o iguales" que el contrato propuesto para Metabiota.

Los registros de gastos del gobierno muestran que el Departamento de Defensa otorgó un contrato de 18,4 millones de dólares a Metabiota entre febrero de 2014 y noviembre de 2016, con 307.091 dóalres destinados a "proyectos de investigación de Ucrania".

La *Defense Threat Reduction Agency (DTRA)* de EEUU también encargó a B&V la construcción de un laboratorio de Nivel 3 de Seguridad Biológica en Odessa, Ucrania, en 2010, que "proporcionó equipos y capacitación mejorados para identificar de manera efectiva, segura y protegida patógenos especialmente peligrosos", según un comunicado de prensa de la compañía.

Tales laboratorios se utilizan para "estudiar agentes infecciosos o toxinas que pueden transmitirse a través del aire y causar infecciones potencialmente letales", dice el Departamento de Salud y Servicios Humanos de los Estados Unidos.

B&V se adjudicó otro contrato de cinco años por 85 millones de dólares en 2012.

_En un correo electrónico de mayo de 2014, Schwerin, socio de RSTP, sugirió: "Obviamente hay algunas sinergias potenciales reales entre el trabajo del esposo de *Xiaoying* en el *CDC* y lo que hace Metabiota. Algo más en lo que pensar"_.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (27 Mar 2022)

Sobre los biolaboratorios.


Spoiler



*25.03.2022*

Escribe Josh Boswell.

Hunter Biden helped secure millions for biotech research Ukraine
*Hunter Biden DID help secure millions in funding for US contractor in Ukraine specializing in deadly pathogen research, laptop emails reveal, raising more questions about the disgraced son of then vice president*

Traducción paco-Google.

*Hunter Biden AYUDÓ a asegurar millones en fondos para un contratista estadounidense en Ucrania especializado en la investigación de patógenos mortales, según revelan correos electrónicos de computadoras portátiles, lo que plantea más preguntas sobre el hijo caído en desgracia del entonces vicepresidente*

Continuación.


Spoiler



_En otra señal de los profundos lazos entre Metabiota y el Departamento de Defensa, el socio comercial RSTP de Hunter, *Rob Walker*, dijo que "haría que un amigo se acercara al Departamento de Defensa en la parte baja", con el fin de demostrar la buena fe de la compañía a los principales posibles inversores Goldman Sachs y *Morgan Stanley* en octubre de 2014_.








RSTP era una subsidiaria de *Rosemont Capital*, una compañía de inversión fundada por Hunter y el hijastro del ex secretario de Estado *John Kerry*, *Chris Heinz*, en 2009.

Metabiota también tiene estrechos vínculos con el *Instituto de Virología de Wuhan (WIV)*, sospechoso de ser la fuente del brote de *COVID-19*.

El WIV fue un punto de acceso para la controvertida investigación de *"ganancia de función"* que puede crear virus poderosos.

Científicos chinos realizaron investigaciones de ganancia de función sobre coronavirus en el WIV, trabajando junto a una organización respaldada por Estados Unidos, *EcoHealth Alliance*, que desde entonces ha atraído un intenso escrutinio sobre su investigación de coronavirus desde la pandemia de COVID-19.

Investigadores del instituto de Wuhan, Metabiota y EcoHealth Alliance publicaron un estudio conjunto en 2014 sobre enfermedades infecciosas de murciélagos en China, que señala que las pruebas se realizaron en el WIV.

*Shi Zhengli*, la directora de WIV del *Center for Emerging Infectious Diseases* que se convirtió en apodada la* "dama murciélago"* por su papel central en la investigación del coronavirus en murciélagos en el laboratorio, fue una colaboradora del artículo.

Metabiota ha sido socio oficial de EcoHealth Alliance desde 2014, según su sitio web.



* Input complementario sobre la "ganancia de función".


Spoiler



*22.04.2020*

Escribe Yuri Deigin.

Lab-made? CoV2 genealogy through the lens of gain-of-function research
*Lab-Made? SARS-CoV-2 Genealogy Through the Lens of Gain-of-Function Research*

Traducción paco-Google.

* ¿Hecho en laboratorio? Genealogía del SARS-CoV-2 a través de la lente de la investigación de ganancia de función*


Spoiler





```
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/csi-bicho-y-escenarios.1307319/post-34583043
```


```
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/csi-bicho-y-escenarios.1307319/post-34590182
```


```
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/csi-bicho-y-escenarios.1307319/post-34590274
```


```
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/csi-bicho-y-escenarios.1307319/post-34601635
```


```
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/csi-bicho-y-escenarios.1307319/post-34602017
```


```
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/csi-bicho-y-escenarios.1307319/post-34602109
```


```
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/csi-bicho-y-escenarios.1307319/post-34602214
```


```
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/csi-bicho-y-escenarios.1307319/post-34602346
```


```
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/csi-bicho-y-escenarios.1307319/post-34602688
```


```
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/csi-bicho-y-escenarios.1307319/post-34602819
```


```
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/csi-bicho-y-escenarios.1307319/post-34602924
```


```
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/csi-bicho-y-escenarios.1307319/post-34603011
```


```
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/csi-bicho-y-escenarios.1307319/post-34603230
```


```
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/csi-bicho-y-escenarios.1307319/post-34603360
```


----------



## quijotin (27 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Quién es tu enemigo?



China y Rusia tienen un enemigo en común y están condenadas a entenderse....lo vas pillando o te hago un mapa?


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (27 Mar 2022)

Hoy, 27 de marzo de 2022, récord de precios en Gasóleo A, Gasóleo A+ y Gasóleo B


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (27 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Hoy, 27 de marzo de 2022, récord de precios en Gasóleo A, Gasóleo A+ y Gasóleo B
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1001395


----------



## Mabuse (27 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Si, esto debería darnos una idea de la cantidad de efectivos que Rusia está usando en la campaña.
> 
> Diría que están echándole todo lo que tienen, y si hay actores que empiezan a ver que Rusia está débil, podría ser muy peligroso que se metan en aventuras también.
> 
> ...



¿Cuantos años ha estado EEUU en Irak sin dominarlo?¿O Afganistán?¿O Siria? Rusia se mete en este fregao porque no le queda otra, las amenazas y avances de los bárbaros y piratas estaban ya demasiado cerca de sus fronteras y si no hace un gesto de gorila para espantarlos iban a liarla en territorio ruso a pesar de las advertencias dadas en Siria. El hecho de que Rusia se adelantara a la presumible falsa bandera les dejó con el pie cambiado, pero posiblemente ya estén pergeñando una de las suyas. Las amenazas de hambre y epidemias de tuberculosis que se han visto en este mismo hilo parecen mostrar el hilo argumental de su puesta en escena, que se asemeja mucho al inicio de una guerra. China se está posicionando discreta pero claramente en el bando oriental, sabe que ella misma es otro objetivo a batir por parte de Occidente, y a estos dos se están sumando otros países que ven una oportunidad de librarse del yugo colonialista occidental aún a pesar del riesgo de caer en el oriental.


----------



## 8=> (27 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Acabo de hablar con mi familia política en Crimea, precios de gasolina apenas han subido, solo lo hecho la comida de importación, las estanterías están llenas, en fin , aquí los borregos lo creen todo.



Esperemos que pronto estén criando malvas como tú puta rata ASQUEROSA me cago en la zorra puta que te cagó comunista hijo de satanás


----------



## NPI (27 Mar 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Esperemos que pronto estén criando malvas como tú puta rata ASQUEROSA me cago en la zorra puta que te cagó comunista hijo de satanás


----------



## 8=> (27 Mar 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Ostia; un post donde el bestia Negra de España no es el UK….



El UK ha sido la bestia negra de todo el planeta pero los fachas asquerosos son incapaces de reconocer que los ingleses con el dinero judío se mearon en España igual que Francia y EEUU. Les duele demasiado aceptar la verdad a estos imbéciles fascistas comepollas de Moscú.


----------



## Oso Polar (27 Mar 2022)

Subliminal& dijo:


> 14,000 bajas Ucros, 15,000 heridos Ucros
> 
> 1,500 casi Rusos caidos, 2600 heridos Rusos. Hablaba el jefe del ejército
> 
> Supongo que los Rusos serán el doble más y los Ucros el doble menos



El doble de bajas rusas seria de +8000, lo que no guarda relación con lo observado en el campo de batalla, las bajas rusas debieron ser altas la primera semana, de ahí en adelante la cifra ha debido disminuir drásticamente, lo manifestado por el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia es más coherente con la realidad, recordar que aquí no se cuentan las de las milicias del Donbass.

Las bajas del lado ucraniano me parecen conservadoras.


----------



## Nefersen (27 Mar 2022)

Berik II dijo:


> El anciano Biden lo tiene claro.
> 
> Biden Says Putin Can’t Remain in Power After Ukraine War



No aprenden.


----------



## ccartech (27 Mar 2022)

Rusia ataca depósito de petróleo en Rivne Oblast. Según el gobernador de Rivne Oblast, Vitaliy Koval, las fuerzas rusas han bombardeado un depósito de petróleo en Dubno, Rivne Oblast. Las autoridades aún están abordando los daños causados por el ataque.


----------



## ccartech (27 Mar 2022)

Empresas energéticas japonesas se preparan para posible corte de suministro de Rusia


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (27 Mar 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Será más corto de lo que pensamos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No hay que subestimar a nadie pero yo veo es al típico ejercito de dictadores de mierda con tropa saqueadora, ratera, desmoralizada, acojonada y hambreada altos mandos eunucos que solo han ascendidos por solo decir lo que el déspota dictador de mierda criminal mafioso quiere escuchar al dictador de mierda no le gusta oír malas noticias obviamente ese sistema haciendo la guerra es una cagada total los rusos tienen abismal superioridad de medios militares es un problema de sistema, aquí en Venezuela paso algo similar cuando el ejercito fue a pelear con las FARC de Colombia pero Maduro negocio inmediatamente, Maduro es un sujeto muy inteligente en ese aspecto esta muy consiente de la fragilidad de sus fuerzas.

---------------------------
Ejercito Ucraniano contra ataca exitosamente en Summy orcos han perdido terreno en la zona esclavos de Putler muertos y capturados 25 - 3



También cerca de Summy mas rusos han sido capturados


Esto fue en Kharkov el 24 - 3 donde los putlerianos también perdieron terreno


Dicen que son separatistas "Pro rusos" del Dombass trataron hoy una ofensiva junto con los esclavos de Putler y les salio como el culo a los desgraciados gran cantidad fueron capturados 25 - 3



Aquí hay otro también del Dombass se puede gran cantidad de cadáveres de esas ratas  y 4 capturados 25 - 3

Deberían aplicar la pena capital colaborar con el invasor es alta traición, pero bueno Putler les acaba de dar un estatus de "Repúblicas" así que técnicamente los malditos desgraciados ratas son "Soldados" de otro "Estado" que es una cloaca de mierda llena de matones, proxenetas, mafiosos y langostos nadie quiere ser "Dombass liberado" en Ucrania, eso es hoy un puto foso de caca, por eso Mariupol resiste como resiste. 

Ultimas 48 Horas muy malas para los rusos es claro que han estado ya perdiendo terreno poco pero están cediendo perdieron terreno en Summy y Kharkov principalmente posiblemente también en Kiev

* Las fechas son aproximadas

PS sospecho que esos muertos y capturados no son del "Dombass" son mercenarios rusos jóvenes muy pobres de Rusia en casi estado de indigencia que Putler envía a morir, en Rusia hay una gran cantidad de anuncios sospechosos que dicen "Se solicita joven sexo masculino de 18 a 30 años para ejercer labores de seguridad" firman el contrato y puffff ya valieron madres son carne de cañón sin darse cuenta


----------



## ccartech (27 Mar 2022)

EL PRESIDENTE OBLIGO A TODOS A PARTICIPAR ENTRE 18 Y 60 
AUNQUE NO LO CREA ZELENSKY HABILITA A AZOV A ESTO
@AlboMP
Según los informes, el AZOV nazi abrió fuego contra las tropas ucranianas que querían rendirse a los rusos. AZOV dijo que sería otro Stalingrado y no quedaría nada de Mariupol y todavía no se rendirían.


----------



## raptors (27 Mar 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Esto qué demuestra????
> Esto pasa todos los días en la TV hezpaniola cuando sacan a un supuesto "experto cómodo" que no dice lo que se esperaba.



Y quien chingados dice que john bolton es proPutin...!! no mamn... es como decir que boris johnson es proPutin.. no mamn...!!!


----------



## raptors (27 Mar 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> Pro Putin? Pero si es Bolton, ex NSA de los EEUU.



para que se vea lo desesperado que estan en Usa... ya no les importa guardar las formas... la idea es denostar a rusia con mentiras... algo quedará...


----------



## Barrunto (27 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es la primera fase de la ruptura del cerco anglosajón, el "collar de perlas" que va de Hokkaido a Taiwan, Filipinas y Singapur más Australia. Todos países fuertemente armados (con la excepción filipina, que tiene unas FFAA pequeñas) en la órbita de EEUU.
> 
> Con los años China se posicionará militarmente en Malasia o Indonesia, creo que más bien en la segunda y quizá alcance acuerdos con India (Andaman) o con Birmania , y más pronto que tarde con Pakistán (que juega a dos bandas, psro también en Djibouti hay presencia militar estadounidense y china) para bases aeronavales. Necesitan estar al otro lado de la valla.
> 
> Para eso han levantado desde la casi nada una marina gigantesca. El Atlántico quizá es de menos interés para ellos pero la ruta por los estrechos hacia el Golfo y las del Pacífico son de su interés y no van a dejar que se les amenace con el cierre.



En Yibuti hay bases de unos 6 paises o asi.


----------



## raptors (27 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Decadente y traidor como un tal Felipe o señor X.



Que puede decir euroNews... siempre con su cantaleta de _"aires de libertad"_ ya chole con esa mmda... lo cierto es que en la URSS nadie quería la desintegración... fue la falta de visión de gorbachov.. lo que llevó al desastre posterior...


----------



## ccartech (27 Mar 2022)

Disculpe Sr. *_*

Si hay ejercito de degenerados, homicidas, Drogones, Matones, Ladrones, que se arrastran y se mandan al muere con tal de sentirse identificado con una bandera que no es la de origen. Es el de EEUU.
El soldado de las fuerzas EEUU de procedencia latina es la cucaracha traidora mas horripilante que existe sobre la tierra.
Porque no duda en atacar a sus compadres con tal de creer que pertenece a algo mejor.
Y ahí es considerado una cucaracha de recambio, que cuando vuelve a los EEUU y no se adapta, queda abandonado como una rata por sus dueños.
Triste destino para aquellos que se olvidan de su origen.
Aquellos que se creen dioses por tener 2 pesos, una camioneta y un super rifle.
Las personas son definidas por sus actos no por lo que tienen.
Y no hay peor ejercito, si es que así se lo puede llamar, que el de EEUU .
Podrán ganar guerras gracias a la tecnología, pero van a seguir siendo la peor basura del mundo.
Es una fuerza que no sabe de códigos y se comporta como una sanguijuela asquerosa.
Supera por lejos a cualquier insecto conocido en la tierra.


----------



## raptors (27 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Da igual quién haya sido en este caso. La lista de periodistas rusos asesinados, con polonio o sin él, es bastante larga.



a tu m@m@ tambien le gusta larga....


----------



## Zepequenhô (27 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Cierto, los estados nacion se crean en algun momento de la historia.
> 
> Ahora por ejemplo estas teniendo el privilegio de asistir al nacimiento de un verdadero estado nacion en Ucrania, porque de esta victoria va a salir un estado nacion ucraniano realmente fuerte, no como lo ha habido hasta ahora, y como la mayoria de los estados nacion de la historia forjado en el campo de batalla, un estado nacion alrededor de Kiev que en los proximos años va a disputar la hegemonia en Europa Oriental a Moscu, que nacio hace 500 años.
> 
> ...



Cuentas la misma mierda que los terroristas de ETA.

Vuestra "nación" se forjó en el barranco de Babi Yar.


----------



## raptors (27 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Zelenski?



ja ja ja


----------



## raptors (27 Mar 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Impresionantes imágenes del batallón Azov contraatacando posiciones rusas cerca de Chernobil. Grabado parece con una cámara go pro. No decían los rusos que dominaban esa zona?



fake...


----------



## ccartech (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## magufone (27 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Lo peor es que hay gente que se lo cree...


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (27 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Disculpe Sr. *_*
> 
> Si hay ejercito de degenerados, homicidas, Drogones, Matones, Ladrones, que se arrastran y se mandan al muere con tal de sentirse identificado con una bandera que no es la de origen. Es el de EEUU.
> El soldado de las fuerzas EEUU de procedencia latina es la cucaracha traidora mas horripilante que existe sobre la tierra.
> ...



Y que carajo no esta tratando de hacer el carnicero de gente blanca Vladolf Putler no esta invadiendo un estado soberano ?! Exactamente lo mismo que hizo Bush en el 2003  



Cosmopolita dijo:


> Rokossovski siempre ha sido mi comandante soviético favorito, por delante de brutos carniceros de Zhukov y Koniev.



Nueva apariencia florera mas werrera solo eso y para que tampoco me acusen de rusófobo 

Lo mio mariscal del sofá ascendido por el propio floro hace años es lo operacional, las estrategias, las tácticas soy un florero de wuerra como tal los cadáveres despedazados son parte de la wuerra 

Polonia es un estado mas integro moralmente Putler le ofreció a los Polacos dividir Polonia pero los Polacos lo mandaron a la puta mierda los Polacos se negaron a hacer pactos con sanguinarios dictadores de mierda, quien hace pactos con mafiosos criminales de mierda termina mal y los Polacos en eso están claros 

La contra ofensiva del ejercito Ucra-rambo llega hasta este sector en Summy 


Llegaron hasta aquí decenas de esclavos de Putler muertos capturados 







El Bielurruso del Bigote es un Rambo el Bielorrambo donde pasa la lata rusa arde capturo varios blindados y tanques intactos creo que es cerca de Kiev 


Un BMP-3 orco totalmente despedazado en Mariupol (los Ocupantes también terminaron despedazados obviamente)


----------



## raptors (27 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es que lo paradójico de todo esto es que China no quiere que se establezca un mundo bipolar, con lo que hay ahora (glogablización) les va bien, ¿Pará que pasar a un escenario donde existe la posibilidad de que no les vaya "tan" bien? ¿Y todo esto porque una nación secundaria de 140 millones que no representa ni el 2% del PIB mundial se cree que es un imperio?



_"China no quiere que se establezca un mundo bipolar "_ ja ja ja... mas imbecil no se puede ser...!!


----------



## amcxxl (27 Mar 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> El doble de bajas rusas seria de +8000, lo que no guarda relación con lo observado en el campo de batalla, las bajas rusas debieron ser altas la primera semana, de ahí en adelante la cifra ha debido disminuir drásticamente, lo manifestado por el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia es más coherente con la realidad, recordar que aquí no se cuentan las de las milicias del Donbass.
> 
> Las bajas del lado ucraniano me parecen conservadoras.






*El ministerio de defensa anuncia las perdidas del ejercito ruso hasta 25 de marzo:*

1351 muertos
3825 heridos

Faltan los prisioneros y desaparecidos. Pero la cifra incluye datos de Rosguardia.

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/141870...u.wikipedia.org&utm_referrer=ru.wikipedia.org

La mayoria de las bajas las causo la artilleria ucra, logicamente al principio de las hostilidades
ahora se han quedado sin la mayoria del hardware millitar

*Perdidas de la LDNR:*
594 muertos
2851 heridos
Civiles:
110 muertos
483 heridos

В ДНР рассказали о потерях в армии за неделю
Evidentemente el tema de Mariupol va a subir mucho las cifras cuando se puede hacer un recuento decente
tanto los de muertos ucros como de muertos civiles del DNR tienen que aumentar claramente


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (27 Mar 2022)

@JAGGER @Lma0Zedong @Profesor Bacterio @Fígaro esto es mas brutal que Siria el numero de muertos es mucho mas alto la destrucción mayor el ritmo de velocidad de la brutalidad como escala 

En el 2020 cuando se enfrentaron Siria / Turquía con Iranies, Hezbollah, Kurdos, Al Qaeda cada quien peleando por su lado en todo el año el numero de muertos de todo el año 2020 en Siria fue de 6800 de todos los bandos sumados incluidos civiles, aquí en un mes apenas ya podemos ir sumando mas de 25000 muertos, Putler es el responsable directo de la carnicería fue el quien apreto el gatillo

Esclavos de Putler desnazificados exitosamente.

*Fotos fuertes en Spoiler para que la tropaprorrusapakoñolademierda no se altere *


Spoiler



*














*













Aclaro que los Ucranianos no están ganando para nada esto se orienta a un estancamiento Yemeni de hecho ya es un estancamiento Yemeni


----------



## raptors (27 Mar 2022)

8=> dijo:


> El UK ha sido la bestia negra de todo el planeta pero los fachas asquerosos son incapaces de reconocer que los ingleses con el dinero judío se mearon en España igual que Francia y EEUU. Les duele demasiado aceptar la verdad a estos imbéciles fascistas comepollas de Moscú.



Tu m@m@ la bestia negra...


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (27 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> No hay que subestimar a nadie pero yo veo es al típico ejercito de dictadores de mierda con tropa saqueadora, ratera, desmoralizada, acojonada y hambreada altos mandos eunucos que solo han ascendidos por solo decir lo que el déspota dictador de mierda criminal mafioso quiere escuchar al dictador de mierda no le gusta oír malas noticias obviamente ese sistema haciendo la guerra es una cagada total los rusos tienen abismal superioridad de medios militares es un problema de sistema, aquí en Venezuela paso algo similar cuando el ejercito fue a pelear con las FARC de Colombia pero Maduro negocio inmediatamente, Maduro es un sujeto muy inteligente en ese aspecto esta muy consiente de la fragilidad de sus fuerzas.
> 
> ---------------------------
> Ejercito Ucraniano contra ataca exitosamente en Summy orcos han perdido terreno en la zona esclavos de Putler muertos y capturados 25 - 3
> ...



Jodete que los Chechenos si que están degollando corderos. Ayer el kotenko fue decapitado. Un nazi menos. Y van casi 4.000 nazis muertos de muchos países


----------



## willbeend (27 Mar 2022)

Pues debe de ser verdad, porque en el jersey se lee algo como "...botruso"


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (27 Mar 2022)

Desnazificacion de Ukrain dijo:


> Jodete que los Chechenos si que están degollando corderos. Ayer el kotenko fue decapitado. Un nazi menos. Y van casi 4.000 nazis muertos de muchos países



Los Chechenos no son una unidad de combate hasta el ejercito de Honduras es mejor

Osea ellos no saben combatir si es lo "Mejor" que tienen los rusos en una guerra de desgaste están perdidos siempre se les ve frescos con barbas de pelliquera

Están en Mariupol en el segundo escalón de avance en zonas "Seguras" previamente aseguradas por las tropas regulares rusas fingiendo combates pegando tiros pero no combaten con nadie, Kadyrov no quiere muertos en su gente esta asustado porque Chechenia puede arder nuevamente, lo de esos los Chechenos tiktokeros es torturar, violar, es meter botellas por el ano (Por eso son conocidos en Chechenia)

Los llevan a la primera linea en Kiev o Kharkov y valen madres como estos 2






Aquí analice a esos Chechenos post #2.870

Algo pasa con la ofensiva rusa está atascada y sufriendo muchas perdidas. Putin reloaded V. II

Tenga paciencia que esto va a ser largo brutal y sangriento con desenlace indeterminado


----------



## No al NOM (27 Mar 2022)

Desnazificacion de Ukrain dijo:


> Jodete que los Chechenos si que están degollando corderos. Ayer el kotenko fue decapitado. Un nazi menos. Y van casi 4.000 nazis muertos de muchos países



Los chechenos ya quieren volver a casa, y con unas cabezas que corten ya tienen el miedo asegurado en el otro bando, por eso los americanos les enseñaron a los Ucras el captagon para que luchen drogados hasta morir y no sientan miedo ni dolor


----------



## Magick (27 Mar 2022)

Así tratan el batallón Azov a los prisioneros,
18+:


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (27 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Los Chechenos no son una unidad de combate hasta el ejercito de Honduras es mejor
> 
> Osea ellos no saben combatir si es lo "Mejor" que tienen los rusos en una guerra de desgaste están perdidos siempre se les ve frescos con barbas de pelliquera
> 
> ...



La tenéis adentro, eso no son Chechenos, por eso les han tapado las cara, para que no vean que están sin barba


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## ussser (27 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Así tratan el batallón Azov los prisioneros,
> 18+:



Esto es una salvajada.


----------



## magufone (27 Mar 2022)

Ostia que nivel de ridiculo...


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (27 Mar 2022)

No hay un vídeo o foto que pongan los Otanistas que no sea falso jojoj


----------



## magufone (27 Mar 2022)

Desnazificacion de Ukrain dijo:


> No hay un vídeo o foto que pongan los Otanistas que no sea falso jojoj



Van a piñon y se llevan pasando de frenada casi desde que empezó el follon.


----------



## magufone (27 Mar 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Esto es una salvajada.



Luego ves videos de nancys prisioneros de los chechenos y salen temblando literalmente...
No me gusta el cariz de esto.


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (27 Mar 2022)

Debe ser duro no cobrar por chupar pollas a Biden y Sánchez y encima ver todos los días como caen batallones, ya sean de nazis o de idiotas al servicio de Zelensky


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (27 Mar 2022)

Y encima que no te den ni el 1% para disfrute nuestro viendo Ucros bombardeados


----------



## crocodile (27 Mar 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Esperemos que pronto estén criando malvas como tú puta rata ASQUEROSA me cago en la zorra puta que te cagó comunista hijo de satanás



Yo no soy comunista para su información y tengo más educación que usted, por cierto sus modales son dignos de las waffenSS , no me extraña que defienda a los ukros y a USA/OTAN.


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (27 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Yo no soy comunista para su información y tengo más educación que usted, por cierto sus modales son dignos de las waffenSS , no me extraña que defienda a los ukros y a USA/OTAN.



Tienes que entenderlos, sus Héroes pedófilos del Azov y Pravy sector han desaparecido. Entiéndelo y mimalo un poco


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (27 Mar 2022)

Desnazificacion de Ukrain dijo:


> La tenéis adentro, eso no son Chechenos, por eso les han tapado las cara, para que no vean que están sin barba



Estoy hablando *SI FUERAN CHECHENOS *son conscriptos rusos los de la foto la carne de cañón barata de la primera linea Putleriana muerta miserablemente por menos de 250 Euros por mes eso es lo que valia su vida. 

Los Chechenos no combaten en combate no sirven lo vuelvo a repetir lo de los Chechenos es torturar, violar, meter botellas por el ano a gente ya indefensa osea son un arma de terror psicológico si les mandan la primera linea en Kharkov les aniquilan con facilidad.

Putler no tiene fuerzas convencionales para ganar a corto plazo su única vía es la nuclear sus fuerzas se van a desangran ya un ejercito blindado completo ruso esta fuera de combate. Putler puede haber perdido equipo para equipar un ejercito blindado mecanizado completo

Putler debe ofrecer cualquier estupidez de pacto firmar lo que sea y decir que fue una gran victoria quiere ofrecer este pacto después de tomar Mariupol,


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (27 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Estoy hablando *SI FUERAN CHECHENOS *son conscriptos rusos los de la foto la carne de cañón barata de la primera linea Putleriana muerta miserablemente por menos de 250 Euros por mes eso es lo que valia su vida.
> 
> Los Chechenos no combaten en combate no sirven lo vuelvo a repetir lo de los Chechenos es torturar, violar, meter botellas por el ano a gente ya indefensa osea son un arma de terror psicológico si les mandan la primera linea en Kharkov les aniquilan con facilidad.
> 
> ...



No te leo. Pero gracias por el tiempo 
⚡Y nuevamente, buenas noticias de Kharkov: otro nazi conocido, el fundador del batallón de voluntarios "Kharkov-1" Seryozha Yangolenko, fue destruido


----------



## crocodile (27 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Así tratan el batallón Azov a los prisioneros,
> 18+:



Criminales de guerra como sus amos de USA/OTAN.


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (27 Mar 2022)

Zelensky sigue rogando por armas pesadas de Occidente
En su siguiente discurso de pie, el presidente de Ucrania criticó a los líderes occidentales que se niegan a suministrar armas pesadas a Ucrania. También señaló que sin una cantidad suficiente de tanques, otros vehículos blindados y aviones, es imposible desbloquear Mariupol.


----------



## crocodile (27 Mar 2022)

Desnazificacion de Ukrain dijo:


> Tienes que entenderlos, sus Héroes pedófilos del Azov y Pravy sector han desaparecido. Entiéndelo y mimalo un poco



Normal que defiendan a criminales , si ellos pudieran harían lo mismo


----------



## crocodile (27 Mar 2022)

Desnazificacion de Ukrain dijo:


> Zelensky sigue rogando por armas pesadas de Occidente
> En su siguiente discurso de pie, el presidente de Ucrania criticó a los líderes occidentales que se niegan a suministrar armas pesadas a Ucrania. También señaló que sin una cantidad suficiente de tanques, otros vehículos blindados y aviones, es imposible desbloquear Mariupol.



Jodete payaso criminal, no te van a dar más que anti tanques obsoletos, asesino .


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (27 Mar 2022)

Desnazificacion de Ukrain dijo:


> No te leo. Pero gracias por el tiempo
> ⚡Y nuevamente, buenas noticias de Kharkov: otro nazi conocido, el fundador del batallón de voluntarios "Kharkov-1" Seryozha Yangolenko, fue destruido
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1001439



Los Putlerianos mataron un gordito comedorito "Nazi" Kharkov ya es mañana de Putler


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (27 Mar 2022)

Los Ucros en desbandada dejan arsenales, hasta pepinos de Iskandrs para que los rusos hagan más barbacoas 

Chernihiv


----------



## crocodile (27 Mar 2022)

Desnazificacion de Ukrain dijo:


> No te leo. Pero gracias por el tiempo
> ⚡Y nuevamente, buenas noticias de Kharkov: otro nazi conocido, el fundador del batallón de voluntarios "Kharkov-1" Seryozha Yangolenko, fue destruido
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1001439



Otro criminal menos


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (27 Mar 2022)

O van los chupapollas Otan del foro o esto se acaba pronto. Dicen que están mandando a chavales de 17 el puto Zelensky


----------



## crocodile (27 Mar 2022)

Espero que el payaso sea juzgado como merece por llevar a su pueblo a la destrucción mientras el disfrutará de sus millones en sus cuentas bancarias enviados por USA/OTAN


----------



## arriondas (27 Mar 2022)

Este es el nivel de periodismo actual. Por eso la prensa está quebrada.


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (27 Mar 2022)

Prefieren mandar a chavales de 17, ya que los batallones Nazis están eliminados, solo quedan nazis dispersos y los extranjeros han salido por patas al romperse una uña, y ni eso...putos cagones de Xbox


----------



## amcxxl (27 Mar 2022)

No hay palabras, solo odio! Eso es lo que le hacen los ukromaricas a nuestros hermanos.


Un residente de Mariupol contó cómo los neonazis dispararon contra civiles: “Que todo el mundo sepa que Azov y Right Sector nos mataron. Son fascistas".


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (27 Mar 2022)

Otro eliminado, sus comandantes ya se tienen que poner en el frente....falta de efectivos


El comandante de Freikor, el líder de los neonazis locales, Georgy Tarasenko, fue destruido en Jarkov.


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (27 Mar 2022)

Español
THE BODY OF AN OFFICER OF THE 36th BRIGADE OF THE MARINE INFANTS OF THE AFU, SERGEY NECHIPORUK, IS POSSIBLY PREPARING FOR EXCHANGE.

It is clear that they will be exchanged for the bodies of our dead commanders remaining on the territory controlled by the Armed Forces of Ukraine. This often happens at the front, they change the bodies of dead officers, or fighters, so that they can later be buried with dignity.
EL CUERPO DE UN OFICIAL DE LA 36° BRIGADA DE LOS INFANTES DE MARINA DE LAS AFU, SERGEY NECHIPORUK, POSIBLEMENTE SE PREPARA PARA EL INTERCAMBIO.

Está claro que serán canjeados por los cuerpos de nuestros comandantes muertos que quedan en el territorio controlado por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Esto sucede a menudo en el frente, cambian los cuerpos de los oficiales muertos, o combatientes, para que luego puedan ser enterrados con dignidad.


----------



## OvEr0n (27 Mar 2022)

Vete a descansar argentino. Que ya ye has ganado la lefa Dimitri


----------



## amcxxl (27 Mar 2022)

"Caballero de Lvov". Fue liquidado el 23 de marzo en el territorio de la República Popular de Lugansk.


Qué gran noticia, fuentes ucranianas informan que Georgy Tarasenko, el líder de la pandilla nazi Freikorps, fue asesinado cerca de Kharkov.


Y nuevamente, buenas noticias de Kharkov: otro conocido nazi, el fundador del batallón de voluntarios "Kharkov-1" Seryozha Yangolenko, entrecerró los ojos. Hace un par de horas, se informó sobre el final sin gloria del padre fundador del Freikorps. 


En la región de Rivne, algo también arde con fuerza.


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (27 Mar 2022)

En España esto no pasaría nadie va a defender a Pedro Sánchez, y mucho menos mandado al frente con un solo cartucho a hacer bulto 

Ucros con la inteligencia justa para pasar el día sin cagarse encima


----------



## Arraki (27 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Y que carajo no esta tratando de hacer el carnicero de gente blanca Vladolf Putler no esta invadiendo un estado soberano ?! Exactamente lo mismo que hizo Bush en el 2003
> 
> 
> Nueva apariencia florera mas werrera solo eso y para que tampoco me acusen de rusófobo
> ...



El Bielorruso con el bigote retro es un actor. No hace falta mucho talento para darse cuenta. 

El traje impoluto, afeitado hace pocas horas y dando un discurso en el que seguramente hasta las comas estén ensayadas. Pero el bigote es sin duda el hecho diferencial. Porque quién coño llevaría semejante bigote a lo Poirot en pleno 2022 si no fuera alguien que necesita ser reconocido?

A presente y a posteriori

Seguramente,a menos que un Iscander lo evite le veremos montar trifulcas en Bielorrusia en breves, porque este lo que no va hacer es estar en primera línea. Este es un actor político de esos que aparecen en el momento y en lugar apropiado para dar chicha a alguna barrabasada que preparan. 

Seguramente lo lleven de chatarra en chatarra. A la chatarra vieja le echan un poco de aceite de motor y le dan fuego para que parezca humeante y reciente y así hacerle el rodaje de la fama.

No tengo dudas de que no será la última vez que le veamos y siempre impoluto o si es necesario con alguna herida de bueno de la película, nada grave ni que invalide


----------



## amcxxl (27 Mar 2022)

Los medios turcos informan que se encontró una segunda mina en el estrecho del Bósforo


 Los muchachos del Off-Road Club de Donbass sacan a los niños heridos de Mariupol. La familia fue atacada por francotiradores de los nacionalistas. Entonces Azov "escolta" a los civiles de la ciudad. 


 Kadyrov: Amigos, hoy recibimos imágenes del izamiento de la bandera sobre el edificio de la administración en Mariupol. Los soldados han descubierto las tácticas de los nazis y ya pueden predecir sus futuras acciones. Mi querido HERMANO Ruslan Geremeev "Kind" siempre lleva la tarea al final. 


 El depósito de petróleo en la ciudad de Dubno en la región de Rivne fue DESTRUIDO


----------



## bocadRillo (27 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Y quien chingados dice que john bolton es proPutin...!! no mamn... es como decir que boris johnson es proPutin.. no mamn...!!!



no mames wey


----------



## amcxxl (27 Mar 2022)

La SBU registró el apartamento del estratega político Mikhail Pogrebinsky en Kiev. 
Ellos lo detuvieron. El SBU ahora está tratando de atrapar a todos los que tenían sus propios puntos de vista y no compartían la posición de las autoridades criminales de Ucrania.


----------



## ussser (27 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Luego ves videos de nancys prisioneros de los chechenos y salen temblando literalmente...
> No me gusta el cariz de esto.



Esta claro que esto va aumentar odio. Si no censuran estas cosas es que quieren escalar la guerra.


----------



## dabuti (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (27 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1001453



Brutal


----------



## No al NOM (27 Mar 2022)

Estos Nazis no paran a los rusos ni con Svieds, que hasta para eso hay que tener muchos huevos. Y ahí no hay kamikazes, solo drogados y pedófilos torturadores los Ucros


----------



## amcxxl (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Arraki (27 Mar 2022)

Terrible esto que acabo de ver, no se si se habrá puesto pero el final del vídeo es un crimen de guerra literal que no lo vais a ver en ningún medio


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Terrible esto que acabo de ver, no se si se habrá puesto pero el final del vídeo es un crimen de guerra literal que no lo vais a ver en ningún medio



Multinick premium a la nevera…


----------



## Dylan Leary (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (27 Mar 2022)

Los vivos esperan la paz


Artículo Original: Dmitry Steshin La principal acumulación de refugiados de Mariupol está situado a 20 km de la ciudad, en la localidad de Volodarskoe. El pueblo fue descomunizado, así que en la mi…




slavyangrad.es











Los vivos esperan la paz


27/03/2022

Artículo Original: Dmitry Steshin


La principal acumulación de refugiados de Mariupol está situado a 20 km de la ciudad, en la localidad de Volodarskoe. El pueblo fue _descomunizado_, así que en la mitad de los mapas y navegadores aparece como Nikolsky, lo que añade una dosis de confusión al caos que lo rodea. De alguna manera, la vida en Volodarskoe-Nikolsky está “mejorando”. Han llegado los voluntarios y han comenzado a crearse listas de evacuación. El otro día, matones del batallón Azov intentaron romper el cerco de la ciudad por el aeropuerto. El contraataque fue repelido, pero no se pudo barrer completamente el intento de huida.

Vika se me acerca lentamente, sin hacer ruido: va en calcetines en el asfalto gélido. No sabría adivinar su edad, puede que ya haya terminado el instituto. Tiene el pelo revuelto y viste un jersey sucio. Le tiemblan las manos y no sabe dónde meterlas. La chica no tiene más ropa y sus ojos enormes son la imagen de la locura: “Habla conmigo, nadie habla conmigo y tengo miedo. Me dan miedo las explosiones, la gente con armas”. Entiendo que la chica necesita compañía. Saco unas piruletas del bolsillo. “Comamos unos dulces y hablemos. ¿Cómo te llamas?”

La chica puso el caramelo en el bolsillo de la chaqueta. Le di otro, que también escondió mientas intentaba recordar quién es. “Soy Victoria. Dianchenko”.

“Vika, ¿dónde vivías en Mariupol?”

“Vivía en Mariupol, allí también hay bombas, te contaré todo”.

Pero Vika no se acuerda de su dirección. Me enseña la pierna. He visto cosas así: la metralla separa la carne del hueso y quedan fragmentos. Pregunto a Vika: “¿Te doy algo de comer?”

“Quiero té. Caliente. Estoy helada”.

“¡Quédate aquí!”

Vika asiente con la cabeza y señala sus pies, diciendo que se queda ahí de pie. Me abro paso hacia la cafetería del colegio, donde los refugiados entran de quince en quince. Me ponen una taza de té y cojo media manzana de la bandeja. Vika coge el té, pero ni dice nada ni ve la manzana. Se pone a beber el té e inmediatamente se olvida de mi existencia. Uno de los compañeros milicianos, paramédico, dice que Vika necesita ir a un hospital, recibir algún calmante y que le curen la pierna. Después necesitará tratamiento psiquiátrico, un tratamiento durante mucho tiempo. ¿Pero adónde habría que llevarla? ¿A la unidad de cuidados intensivos de Mariupol? Por algún motivo, estaba seguro de que nos ayudarían de alguna forma. Estaba equivocado. Pero hicieron lo correcto al dejarla allí, para la noche puede estar en Rostov. [Al día siguiente, Dmitry Steshin confirmó que Vika había sido trasladada a Donestk, donde fue encontrada por su tía-_Ed_].

No hace viento en Mariupol, así que toda la ciudad está cubierta de humo, una niebla maloliente que se metía por los pulmones. Las fábricas y el puerto están ardiendo, la hierba está ardiendo. Vamos al hospital. Es un complejo reciente y de varios pisos, con una fachada cubierta de metralla y en la que no hay ventanas. Hace una semana, cuando los nuestros finalmente capturaron la manzana junto al hospital, los ucranianos lanzaron una carga de Grads sobre él. La forma de Ucrania de decir adiós. Yo mismo lo escuché metido bajo un coche con la cabeza debajo del motor.

A la izquierda y a la derecha del hospital, justo al otro lado de la carretera, hay una batalla y detrás de la fachada continúan los duelos de artillería, así que el suelo todavía tiembla. En la plaza del hospital, la gente se reúne en el suelo, tumbada, agolpándose a la puerta de entrada. Hay un autobús con la inscripción “Guardia Nacional” con cortinas al viento a través de las ventanas rotas. Dentro, todo está cubierto de sangre. Una mujer se acerca a nosotros llorando y pregunta: “Por el amor de dios, que alguien llame a mi hija y le diga que estoy viva. Mi hija está en Norilsk, es profesora”.

“¿Sabes su número?”

“¡Sí, sí!”

Con las manos temblorosas, la mujer abre la bolsa en la que lleva todas sus posesiones. Una pequeña cazuela, una bolsa de plástico, un cuaderno de bolsillo. Un amigo marca el número, pero no hay conexión. La mujer vuelve a llorar.

“¿Cómo te llamas? Esta noche estaré en un lugar en el que sí hay conexión y llamaré a tu hija enseguida. ¡Te lo prometo!”. Me quito el casco y me santiguo. Probablemente sea la única forma de promesa que funcione aquí. Por la noche, llamé a su hija Natasha en Norilsk, que estaba a punto de salir en busca de su madre y llevársela a Rusia.

La entrada del hospital está llena de barro. Algunos voluntarios o paramédicos limpian con mopas, pero se dan cuenta de lo inútil de su intento. La gente coge agua del tanque azul, un agua de un terrible color marrón oscuro, pero no hay más agua en la ciudad. Las paredes están llenas de mensajes: “Tanya, nos hemos marchado”, o “Estamos en el primer piso”. El piso de los niños.

Encontramos a la directora médica del hospital: Olga Petrovna Golubchenko. Se niega a ser entrevistada, diciendo que todo está bien en el hospital, todo está ahí: personal, medicinas, alimentos. No mira a la cara y habla con una ira contenida. Intentamos explicar que tenemos la oportunidad de organizar ayuda. Pero al final nos vamos sin despedirnos y continuamos al edificio principal.

Hay pasillos oscuros e interminables con olor a carne podrida. Quienes tienen cigarrillos fuman, porque no se puede hablar de mantener la esterilización del hospital. En el pasillo, una enfermera limpia la herida de una mujer apretando los dientes.

El hospital tiembla por las explosiones. Llega un proyectil Vasilek y vuela otro de vuelta. Los proyectiles zumban a lo largo de la fachada. Se activa un lanzagranadas, una ametralladora. Y la vida en Mariupol sigue normal. Si es que se le puede llamar vida.

Es lo mismo en el siguiente piso. Olor potente, ventanas rotas contrachapadas. Un hombre en silla de ruedas cuenta cómo resultó herido: “Salí de la entrada y entonces explotó. El domingo 13. Volví a la entrada y los vecinos, tres cuerpos de una vez, saltaron por los aires”.

“¿Te están curando?”

“No he visto a nadie desde el jueves. La metralla sigue ahí, no pueden encontrarla y las máquinas de rayos X no funcionan. No pasa nada, pero ahora me pitará el detector de metales de los puestos de control”, bromea.

“¿Te han ofrecido evacuación?”

“Sí, pero para qué ir. Aquí al menos tengo ropas en casa”.

“¿El piso está intacto?”

Mijail niega con la mano. “No hay ventanas y todos los muebles están apilados. Pero al menos es un sitio donde vivir”.

Sasha está tumbado en una camilla contra la pared. “Resulté herido como siempre: fui a por leña”.

Buscamos el departamento de cirugía y lo encontramos. Los pasillos están bloqueados por sacos de arena. Lo mismo en las paredes, aunque con huecos. La Guardia Nacional de Ucrania iba a disparar desde ahí, pero cambió de opinión.

Una máquina de café rota, un aparato de rayos X aplastado, todo lo que puede estar roto lo está, incluso las mesas. Pero eso no es lo peor. Los cuerpos se apilan en las alas, bien tapados, con mantas o con una sábana, con vías, restos de vendajes o máquinas Ilizarov. Aquí todo está en silencio si no se tiene en cuenta la artillería. Un grupo de personas está en silencio a la entrada del hospital, donde nadie les trata, están ahí para morir. Escuchan la batalla en curso intentando olvidarse del momento para simplemente tumbarse. Todos esperan algo: la evacuación o ayuda humanitaria.

“Estoy esperando la paz”, me dice Dasha, una chica pecosa. “Pero voy a ir a la evacuación con un niño de cuatro años”.

“¿Disparan menos ya?”

“Justo así”.

Dasha, como todos nosotros, mira hacia arriba, pero el azul del cielo no promete nada bueno para los próximos días.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Mar 2022)

Nieve…en la región nieva…


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


>



Como está nevando al ignorar…


----------



## Impresionante (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (27 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Terrible esto que acabo de ver, no se si se habrá puesto pero el final del vídeo es un crimen de guerra literal que no lo vais a ver en ningún medio



Sí alguien piensa a estas alturas que los rusos se van a ir de Ucrania y pelillos a la mar, es un ingenuo.


----------



## Archimanguina (27 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Así tratan el batallón Azov a los prisioneros,
> 18+:



ya podrian abrir el telediario con esto....menuda salvajada....¿a estos tios les estamos dando ayuda militar?....tela telita tela......


----------



## amcxxl (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (27 Mar 2022)

*La demencia se está apoderando de Joe Biden*








"La demencia no es una enfermedad específica sino, más bien, un término general para referirse a una alteración de la capacidad para recordar, pensar o tomar decisiones, que interfiere en la realización de las actividades de la vida diaria", así definen el síndrome los Centros para el Control y la Prevención de Enfermedades.
Mientras el actual presidente ya ha obtenido el apodo de _sleepy Joe_, o Joe durmiente en español, y algunas situaciones curiosas han puesto en evidencia su agudeza mental, como cuando el mandatario se perdió en pleno patio de la Casa Blanca, no pudo leer adecuadamente el texto del teleprónter o confundió a los ucranianos con los iraníes.
Todo esto ya es una indicación de que los síntomas de la demencia se están apoderando de Biden, pues esta es "*una alteración que interfiere en la realización de las actividades de la vida diaria*". Sus últimas declaraciones hacen creer que ya está rozando el cuadro clínico de la demencia.
Y no es para menos, pues no ocurre cada día que un líder de una nación se permite hacer declaraciones que no encuadran de manera alguna en la diplomacia, más aún, en tiempos de máxima tensión. El mandatario estadounidense ya acusó a su homólogo ruso de ser un criminal de guerra, aunque cabría destacar que minutos antes de ello había dicho justo lo contrario.
Una de sus últimas declaraciones impactantes fue el 25 de marzo, cuando en el marco de su gira europea viajó a Polonia, donde en una conversación con los reporteros dijo que Vladímir Putin es un "carnicero".

No es de sorprender que sean cada vez más los políticos que ponen en tela de juicio la salud mental del presidente de EEUU. Uno de ellos fue el secretario general de la Duma rusa, Viacheslav Volódin, qué *tildó a Biden de un enfermo*.
"Lo he dicho antes y ahora lo repetiré: solo una persona débil o enferma puede comportarse así. Los psiquiatras explicarán la razón de ese comportamiento de forma más profesional. Desde el punto de vista de una persona normal, son los débiles los que se comportan así. Los ciudadanos estadounidenses deberían avergonzarse de su presidente", dijo Volódin al comentar las duras declaraciones de Biden sobre Putin.
Otro miembro de la Duma, Leonid Slutski, quien además es un miembro de la delegación rusa en las negociaciones entre Kiev y Moscú, *tampoco tuvo pelos en la lengua*.

"La retórica de Biden es intolerable e inaceptable para un líder mundial. Ninguno de los presidentes de EEUU se ha permitido semejantes agresiones. Esto, de hecho, roza el cuadro clínico", dijo Slutski.
Tiempo atrás, el propio presidente de EEUU abogaba enérgicamente por bombardear Belgrado, "volar por los aires todos sus puentes" y dejar al país sin fuentes de energía. También *llamaba a hacer "una ocupación al estilo japonés-alemán"* en el país balcánico y no prestar ayuda al pueblo serbio.

En esta situación, uno solo puede pensar que es un político hipócrita, que abogaba por los crímenes de guerra que perpetuaba su país. De lo contrario, solo queda pensar que su memoria le está fallando y la demencia se está apoderando de él, pues es uno de los síntomas por definición: *"Una alteración de la capacidad para recordar"*.
Si los eventos de *Yugoslavia* parecen ser muy lejanos en términos temporales, podemos remontarnos a los más recientes ocurridos en *Irak, Libia, Afganistán y Siria*, donde cientos de miles de personas han sido víctimas de las invasiones de EEUU que dejaron a estos países en ruinas.
Precisamente a esto hizo alusión el Kremlin que tildó los comentarios de "criminal de guerra" de inaceptables, especialmente cuando estos provienen del *líder de un país con una larga historia de asesinato de cientos de miles de personas* por todo el mundo.

El Kremlin califica a Biden tras sus dichos sobre Putin: está irritado y fatigado
Para el embajador de Rusia en EEUU, Anatoli Antónov, tales declaraciones "van más allá del sentido común", lo cual cuadra con uno de los síntomas de la demencia: *"Una alteración de la capacidad para pensar"*.
Luego, el 26 de marzo, en un endeble discurso, *Biden dijo que Putin "no puede quedarse en el poder"*: una declaración que vuelve a fomentar dudas sobre el estado mental del mandatario estadounidense. Aparentemente, en la Casa Blanca se dieron cuenta de ello y se apresuraron en refutar estas palabras.
"Lo que quería decir el presidente era que no se puede permitir que Putin ejerza el poder sobre sus vecinos o la región. No estaba hablando del poder de Putin en Rusia, ni del cambio de régimen", dijo un funcionario de su Administración.
Por su parte, el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitri Peskóv, respondió que no le corresponde a Biden decidir quién debería estar en el poder en Rusia.

"No le corresponde a Biden decidirlo. El presidente de Rusia es elegido por los rusos", sostuvo Peskóv.
Esta no fue la primera vez durante la gira europea que la posible demencia de *Joe Biden ha dejado en apuros la estrategia de la Administración de la Casa Blanca* que supuestamente busca evitar una escalada de tensión más allá de Ucrania.
Así, un día antes, al dar un discurso ante las tropas estadounidenses emplazadas en Polonia, el presidente del país norteamericano insinuó balbuceando —*ya sea deliberadamente o por la incapacidad de formular sus pensamientos*— que estas pronto irían a Ucrania. Antes de ello, Biden insistía en que no enviaría sus tropas al país eslavo.

"Miren cómo se resisten. Y lo verán ustedes cuando estén allí. Algunos de ustedes ya han estado allí, ya lo verán. Verán a mujeres, jóvenes que hacen frente a un tanque", dijo el mandatario.
Antes de ello, mientras estaba en Bruselas, el mandatario contradijo las afirmaciones de la vicepresidenta, Kamala Harris, y otros altos mandos al decir que el objetivo de las sanciones contra Rusia no es la disuasión.
Esto va en contra de la postura oficial de la Casa Blanca, donde tanto Kamala Harris como el secretario de Estado, Antony Blinken, aseguraban que el objetivo de las sanciones era precisamente la disuasión. Esto vuelve a poner en evidencia otro indicio preocupante de la demencia: *"Una alteración de la capacidad para recordar, pensar o tomar decisiones"*.

*Un jubilado cansado en lugar de Ronald Reagan*
El discurso de Biden en Varsovia fue más bien un conjunto de declaraciones grandilocuentes con el espíritu de la Guerra Fría que fueron acompañadas por una ausencia de proposiciones reales. Sin embargo, *las aspiraciones a ser un nuevo Ronald Reagan han chocado contra la realidad* más digna de un jubilado cansado.
Obviamente, el tema del discurso ante los militares estadounidenses fue la situación en Ucrania y el enfrentamiento de EEUU y Rusia que, según el mandatario estadounidense, tiene la culpa de la tensión que se vive en todo el mundo.

La hipocresía de Biden, el responsable de la muerte de civiles y niños inocentes
Su discurso fue bastante controvertido. Empezó con *una retórica agresiva de un "halcón de Washington"* y una llamada a castigar de inmediato al "agresor". Pero terminó con unas expresiones rebuscadas, haciendo alusión a unas "fuerzas inevitables" que él no puede superar y dijo que ahora es imposible hacer algo en concreto.
Las ambigüedades continuaron cuando volvió a insinuar que EEUU no se involucrará en este conflicto que, según Biden, será duradero. Minutos antes, les había dicho a los soldados que lo verían todo en Ucrania con sus ojos, solo añadiendo así incertidumbre.
Con ello, volvió a sumergirse en deliberaciones abstractas sobre el "órden democrático mundial" que está en peligro y dijo que "un objetivo justo siempre da fuerzas" y que *"Dios protegerá a Ucrania": no será ni Biden, ni la Otan, ni EEUU*.
El presidente también sostuvo que "Ucrania está defendiendo a todo el mundo democrático" y que la OTAN nunca le permitirá a Rusia atacar a los países que forman parte de la alianza. De ello se desprende, lógicamente, que nadie piensa defender a Ucrania, pues no forma parte de la Alianza Transatlántica.

Por alguna razón, *Biden intentó encarnar la imagen de Reagan* de los años 1980, con su "Imperio del mal", pero detrás de estos tímidos intentos de copiar la forma, se ocultó la clara diferencia del contenido. En lugar de un líder afianzado y creyente, respaldado por una potentísima economía y voluntad política, que era Ronald Reagan, la escena en Varsovia estaba ocupada por un anciano sin confianza, que lidera un país que está sumergido en una profunda crisis social y económica.
Y encima de ello, presenta todos los síntomas de la demencia, a saber: "Una alteración de la capacidad para recordar, pensar o tomar decisiones, que interfiere en la realización de las actividades" de la Casa Blanca.
SPUTNIK


----------



## Archimanguina (27 Mar 2022)

Los rusos parece que no van a dejar ni un deposito de gasolina /gasoleo intacto en ucrania, los estan volando todos. En unas semanas los ucranianos van a tener que desplazarse a pata con los javelin a cuestas, a no ser que se lancen sobre los pozos del caucaso con los ultimos litros que les queden como hicieron aquellos otros nazis hace 80 años


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (27 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> El Bielorruso con el bigote retro es un actor.



Si todo es un montaje todos son actores Putler mañana controla Kiev 



Mas putlerianos capturados cerca de Kharkov gran cantidad de lata putleriana reventada en la zona o abandonados tanques intactos como es ya usual

los esclavos de Putler están perdiendo muchas zonas aledañas a la ciudad que controlaban los primeros días de la invasión putlerianos pareciera que pueden adoptar momentáneamente estrategia defensiva mantener lo ganado recuperarse de las perdidas y atacar nuevamente

El plan ofensivo Putleriano en Kharkov inicial claramente fue un desastre para sus fuerzas, 

Ahí es donde les ha ido peor incluso peor que en Kiev - La cagada mafiosos, matones, proxenetas, corruptos que se convirtió el Dombass hace que ya nadie en Kharkov quiera ser "Liberado" 

¿ Quien creen que mato al drogadicto de mierda del Givi ?

Peleas internas entre esos matones corruptos de mierda - El Gobierno "Nazi corrupto" de Ucrania es Suiza comparado con la cagada que en que Putler convirtió Dombass, nadie ya quiere ser "Liberado" si la Rusia de Putler ya es es un shithole de alcoholices drogadictos mafiosos criminales imaginen como sera lo "Liberado" por el

Yo puedo ser "Ruso étnico" pero eso no significa que me vaya a dejar "Liberar" y quieras convertir mi ciudad Kharkov en una plasta de mierda como lo es el Dombass - Dumbass


----------



## Mabuse (27 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


>



El primer tuit es de 2014 o 2015, capturaron a unos ukros y les dieron una vuelta para enseñarles qué acababan de bombardear, una señora que se quedó sin visillos empezó a darles de boinazos y los vecinos se apuntaron a la fiesta. El de pinta de gorila fue intercambiado y volvió al frente, donde Givi le recibió con un par de hostias por gilipollas al volver a ser capturado.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (27 Mar 2022)

*Putlerjugend capturado único sobreviviente de su grupo que fue aniquilado en su ofensiva fallida en el Dombass el adolescente es un conscripto ruso 

 *


----------



## Bishop (27 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> NO CONFIRMADO NO HAY IMAGEN CLARA
> ¿Recuerdas al ucraniano que llamó a la madre del militar ruso fallecido?
> ¡El resultado no se hizo esperar!



No se ve una mierda. ¿Para qué difuminan la imagen? Sin una imagen clara eso es la misma propaganda burda que la de los otros.

No estoy pidiendo una foto al estilo de las que le gustan al algunos, con la cabeza reventada. Con que se le vea capturado ya me vale. El resto de lo que le vaya a pasar ya me lo imagino.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (27 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> En realidad era la SA la que estaba llena de gentuza.
> De ahí que hubiera que liquidarlos y formar las SS, los nazis empezaban a perder el control de la gentuza que habían alzado para hacerse con el poder.



Lo mismo que hizo Musolini con los camisas negras, tras tomar Roma los dispersó y apioló a los rezagados.


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *La demencia se está apoderando de Joe Biden*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es duro que un anciano con Alzheimer este destruyendo a todo el ejercito ruso sin perder un solo soldado y simplemente gastando unos cuantos pallets de material a punto de caducar de los almacenes.

No es facil.


----------



## Lester Burnham (27 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


>



El último tweet no es ningún ucraniano nazi, es Auronplay un youtuber español


----------



## Giles Amaury (27 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


>



El vídeo del primer tweet no es de ahora en Mariupol, es del 2014 en Donetsk. Se ve porque el tío de gafas con el gorro de lana aparece en ambos vídeos. En el vídeo de YouTube que pongo aquí aparece en el minuto 0:29:



El vídeo del segundo Tweet es del canal de YouTube de un tío que se llama Patrick Lancaster. Tiene desde hace mucho años vídeos de la guerra en Ucrania siempre del lado prorruso. En todos los vídeos que se muestran del conflicto en Donbas los ucranianos siempre aparecen bombardeando a la población civil. Ahora es lo mismo: siempre muestra civiles victimas de los ataques ucranianos. Los rusos nunca atacan a nadie. Los vídeos cantan a la lengua que están rodados con actores y que son más falsos que una moneda de 3 euros: se explica en el segundo vídeo que pongo:


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

Como renombrara la historia a Putin?.

Ivan el Terrible.
Catalina la Grande.
Putin....el estupido?


----------



## Harman (27 Mar 2022)

Ideological Poultry Farm, or why ZONE A is Doomed. | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is





Granja Avícola Ideológica, o por qué la ZONA A está Condenada.


(Trad. Google)
26/03/2022

*por F (unny) Man for the Saker Blog*


Después de algunos días de buscar mi mente, y finalmente encontrarla ayer por la tarde… Creo que hoy la perdí nuevamente.

Estaba viendo un video de YouTube de cómo se produce la carne de pollo y los huevos en una granja avícola con todos los pasos intermedios (1) . Muestran todo en ese video. Desde la eclosión de los pollitos hasta el envasado final de la Carne y Huevos, etc. Bastante interesante, siempre y cuando no seas uno del tipo vegano-vegetariano-ecólogo, mentalmente débil, políticamente correcto, guerrero de los derechos de los animales "la tierra es mejor sin humanos".







De repente, algo hizo una conexión en mi cabeza, sobre este proceso y la ZONA A.

Me refiero a una conexión entre la eclosión y la crianza de los pollitos, nutrirlos, alimentarlos, mantenerlos cálidos y cómodos, y algunos meses después... ¡ZACK! el sacrificio industrial de los pollos y su procesamiento para… ya sabes… hacer comida para alimentar a las personas que compran estos productos avícolas.

Al principio pensé en los niños ucranianos (2) que han sido criados y alimentados como pollitos, con ODIO de todos los rusos. Para convertirlos en los anhelados antirrusos que serían luego, a conveniencia de los Poderes fácticos (3) , utilizados e industrialmente sacrificados en el altar de cualesquiera metas, sueños y anhelos de esos Poderes. Está sucediendo ahora ante nuestros ojos y sucedió muchas veces en el pasado.

Pero segundos después me di cuenta que aquí en la ZONA A (4) , la población en general… todos somos gallinas viviendo en una _Granja Avícola Ideológica_ … nos quieren ignorantes, sin entender, solo comiendo su alimento (ideológico) (5) , creciendo con él, sin ninguna preocupación por lo que nos espera, aislados pollitos egoístas-narcisistas (6) .

Dije _Granja Avícola Ideológica_ porque, ya sabes, con lo que alimentan a los pollos allí es más del 50% de su propia mierda reciclada.

No ves a un pollo preguntándose sobre su situación, ni sobre lo que come, sobre sus expectativas de vida… simplemente come, bebe, defeca, crece… hasta el último momento cuando es sacrificado. Bueno, no pueden. Pequeñas bestias ignorantes.

Sé quiénes son los administradores de esta granja (7) , me pregunto quiénes son los dueños… porque nos van a usar, luego sacrificar y comernos a todos. Para su propio beneficio.

Siempre hay esperanza, pero nunca escuché de ninguna granja avícola donde los pollos se rebelaron y llevaron a los Granjeros a la hoguera...

Por eso la Zona A está condenada.

Oh mira, ahí está mi Mente… ¡Oye! ¡Detente ahí! ¿Por qué estás huyendo?


Una liberación y desintoxicación lógica y muy necesaria después de sufrir el constante bombardeo de la propaganda ucraniana en los medios occidentales.
Me refiero no solo a los niños, sino a esos adultos ignorantes e inmaduros a los que les han lavado el cerebro… que después de todo son como niños pequeños.
Si está leyendo este ensayo, en este sitio, sabrá a quién me refiero con los “poderes fácticos”… es una hidra con muchas cabezas y muchos nombres. Tales como las Agencias de Tres Letras, varios Gobiernos e Instituciones, las... (redoble de tambores)... Élites Gobernantes, FIRE, la Intelectualidad Liberal, etcétera.
_ZONA A_ , también conocida como “la comunidad internacional”
Esta _“Ideología, País, Persona”_ (insertar según sea necesario) es buena o mala…
 
Debe comprar / seguir este _"Producto, Medios, Narrativa, Política..."_ (insertar según sea necesario)

Come esto, no pienses, haz lo que te decimos, crece un poco, no te resistas, sigue la línea… 

Al principio, podría pensar que las ovejas hacen una mejor comparación, pero estas son formas de vida relativamente avanzadas, inteligentes y complejas. Comparadas con las gallinas… ¡las ovejas son unas genios!
Si quiere una idea, mire a los miembros de cualquier Gobierno en la Zona A.
 
*Nota del editor:* estoy informado de manera confiable de que la imagen destacada (o imagen emplumada), esta, tiene una representación de nuestro SmoothieX12, mirándolo con desprecio. Disfruta descifrarlo.


----------



## Bishop (27 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Esto podría ser un talón de Aquiles si la cosa se tuerce para Rusia.
> Zelensky está obviamente muerto en cuanto se salga del guión, pero si la CIA tiene comprada a gente en la cúpula militar de Rusia, quizás estén esperando el momento de golpear...
> 
> Biden ya ha dicho que *"alguien debería matarlo"*
> ...



Plausible es. Pero a ese juego también pueden jugar en el otro lado. A ver si los desayunos con polonio se van a poner de moda. Que por otra parte, en vista de quien serían los que desayunen, sería hasta de agradecer.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Michael_Knight (27 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1001453



¿Y en qué conflictos de África ha intervenido EEUU?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Mar 2022)

Auchan no abandonará el mercado ruso porque "actúa en interés público"

fuente ukra


----------



## Bishop (27 Mar 2022)

Pero en la imagen difuminada no se vislumbra nada, a primera vista, que incumpla eso, ¿no? ¿Una simple imagen de un combatiente capturado, de rodillas en el momento de su captura, lo haría?


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (27 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Lo que les dije son puro show los violadores chechenos tiktokeros no son una unidad de combate lo de ellos es la violación y la tortura no operaciones militares cualquiera que tenga experiencia o al menos un sea "Observador veterano" se da cuenta


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (27 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Lo que les dije son puro show los violadores chechenos tiktokeros no son una unidad de combate lo de ellos es la violación y la tortura no operaciones militares cualquiera que tenga experiencia o al menos un sea "Observador veterano" se da cuenta



Efecto psicologo inicial mas que otra cosa, el problema es que una vez se ve que no saben ni como coger un arma este desaparece o se vuelve contraproducente.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> ¿Y en qué conflictos de África ha intervenido EEUU?



Para empezar uno que tiene hasta película…








Batalla de Mogadiscio - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Y por supuesto Libia…


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> ¿Y en qué conflictos de África ha intervenido EEUU?



Directamente en Níger, Djibuti con su base de drones en Lemonnier ....bases de drones no oficiales +60

Indirectamente (me refiero sin militares legales)..... Kellog Brown & Root, Daamco USA, Praemittas Group y R4 Inc.....donde haga falta.

PD: No sé con quién hablas porque lo tengo en la nevera. Disculpa.


----------



## Azrael_II (27 Mar 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


>



Borrado


----------



## Charidemo (27 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> *Putlerjugend capturado único sobreviviente de su grupo que fue aniquilado en su ofensiva fallida en el Dombass el adolescente es un conscripto ruso
> 
> *



Soldado ucraniano alimentando a pequeños cachorros.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Mar 2022)

No todos los Yankees se tragan la propaganda de la OTAN…es un antiguo colaborador de Reagan…








NATO Is Propagandizing Itself Into War - PaulCraigRoberts.org


NATO Is Propagandizing Itself Into War Paul Craig Roberts Those who rely on Western media have the impression of a stalled Russian campaign in Ukraine




www.paulcraigroberts.org


----------



## Michael_Knight (27 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Directamente en Níger, Djibuti con su base de drones en Lemonnier ....bases de drones no oficiales +60
> 
> Indirectamente (me refiero sin militares legales)..... Kellog Brown & Root, Daamco USA, Praemittas Group y R4 Inc.....donde haga falta.
> 
> PD: No sé con quién hablas porque lo tengo en la nevera. Disculpa.



Dabuti (era un mensaje de Dabuti, no que me parezca dabuti lo que tú me has dicho , parece que ahora viajáis en el mismo barco)


----------



## alnitak (27 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Terrible esto que acabo de ver, no se si se habrá puesto pero el final del vídeo es un crimen de guerra literal que no lo vais a ver en ningún medio




cuando estonse vea en moscu.. y se lee burbuja me parece que no va a a quedar un edificio en pie en kiev


----------



## Mabuse (27 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Directamente en Níger, Djibuti con su base de drones en Lemonnier ....bases de drones no oficiales +60
> 
> Indirectamente (me refiero sin militares legales)..... Kellog Brown & Root, Daamco USA, Praemittas Group y R4 Inc.....donde haga falta.
> 
> PD: No sé con quién hablas porque lo tengo en la nevera. Disculpa.



Liberia es un país fundado por los marines.


----------



## Guanotopía (27 Mar 2022)

Desnazificacion de Ukrain dijo:


> Zelensky sigue rogando por armas pesadas de Occidente
> En su siguiente discurso de pie, el presidente de Ucrania criticó a los líderes occidentales que se niegan a suministrar armas pesadas a Ucrania. También señaló que sin una cantidad suficiente de tanques, otros vehículos blindados y aviones, es imposible desbloquear Mariupol.



¿Para qué quieren tanques y blindados? ¿No decían que gracias a los _javierín _estaban destrozando a los rusos? Que le pidan los tanques a los de los tractores.


----------



## ferrys (27 Mar 2022)

Los nazis siguen haciendo amigos.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (27 Mar 2022)

El cuerpo del oficial ucraniano Sergey Nechiporuk de la 36° brigada, preparado para posible intercambio con cuerpo de comandante ruso.

t.me/intelslava/23669


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es que lo paradójico de todo esto es que China no quiere que se establezca un mundo bipolar, con lo que hay ahora (glogablización) les va bien, ¿Pará que pasar a un escenario donde existe la posibilidad de que no les vaya "tan" bien? ¿Y todo esto porque una nación secundaria de 140 millones que no representa ni el 2% del PIB mundial se cree que es un imperio?



Ayer te contesté que porque son lo siguientes. Hoy te lo documento:

No te lo explico yo, te lo dicen los propios yankis. El documento de febrero de 2022, titulado _INDO-PACIFIC STRATEGY of the United States_, emitido por la Casa Blanca, se inicia con estos párrafos:

"Estados Unidos es una potencia del Indo-Pacífico. La región, que se extiende desde nuestra costa del Pacífico hasta el Océano Índico, alberga a más de la mitad de la población mundial, casi dos tercios de la economía mundial y siete de los mayores ejércitos del mundo. Hay más miembros del ejército estadounidense en la región que en cualquier otra fuera de Estados Unidos."

En otro documento, que establece la estrategia naval de EEUU, titulado _Advantage at Sea_, de 2021, se indica que el propósito clave de la Marina estadounidense es este:

"El control de los mares permite al Servicio Naval proyectar poder en apoyo de los esfuerzos de la Fuerza Conjunta y proteger a las fuerzas conjuntas y aliadas que se dirigen a los teatros de conflicto. Cuando los adversarios deben cruzar aguas abiertas, la negación del mar les roba la iniciativa, impide un hecho consumado y les impide alcanzar sus objetivos. Controlamos o negamos los mares destruyendo la flota del adversario, conteniéndola en zonas que impiden operaciones significativas, prohibiéndole salir de puerto o controlando las líneas de comunicación marítimas. En colaboración con los aliados y socios, seremos capaces de controlar los puntos de estrangulamiento críticos, lo que nos permitirá salvaguardar las fuerzas conjuntas que fluyen hacia el teatro de operaciones e imponer costes militares y económicos a nuestros adversarios."

El gallinero europeo tiene su papel, de actor secundario, pero papel. Se lee, en la llamada _Estrategia de la UE para la Cooperación con el Indo-Pacífico_, estas flores del campo:

"La UE promoverá una arquitectura de seguridad regional abierta y basada en normas, incluidas líneas marítimas seguras de comunicación, desarrollo de capacidades y una mayor presencia naval de los Estados miembros de la UE en el Indo-Pacífico. Además, la UE buscará realizar más ejercicios conjuntos y escalas en puertos con socios del Indo-Pacífico, incluidos ejercicios multilaterales, para luchar contra la piratería y proteger la libertad de navegación en la región."

Para cerrar este punto, damos papel estelar al comandante de la Flota del Pacífico de EEUU, almirante John C. Aquilino, quien declaró, refiriéndose a China:

"En los últimos 20 años hemos sido testigos de la mayor concentración militar desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial por parte de la República Popular China…Han avanzado todas sus capacidades y esa acumulación de armas está desestabilizando a la región […] Si la disuasión falla, mi segunda misión es estar preparado para luchar y ganar".

Queda por aclarar que el concepto "Región Indo-Pacífica" fue acuñado por EEUU en 2017 para reunir, en torno a este concepto -que es geopolítico, no geográfico-, toda su política de confrontación con China, incluyendo la guerra. La UE se ha comprometido oficialmente con EEUU a apoyarlos activamente en el conflicto con China. Si ese conflicto estalla –que estallará-, lo de Ucrania parecerá juego de parvulario. Así que, China no apoyará a la OTAN contra Rusia. Está ocurriendo lo contrario. El enfrentamiento de la OTAN con Rusia está fortaleciendo aún más la alianza ruso-china. Una alianza de hierro, pues China cubre las espaldas de Rusia frente a Occidente, y Rusia las de China frente a EEUU. La estrategia de EEUU contra China contempla un bloqueo naval, para impedir China importe gas y petróleo por mar. En esa tesitura, sólo Rusia podría proveer a China del gas y el petróleo que necesite.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Mar 2022)

Evacuación de civiles desde Jersón a Crimea…todo muy tranquilo…


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (27 Mar 2022)

Mas rusos muertos y pierden otra lata mas


PD que puta mierda mas horrible el rock en ruso extraño los vídeos de los follacabras la música follacabra de ISIS / Al Qaeda no esta deacuerdo @JAGGER


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Dabuti (era un mensaje de Dabuti, no que me parezca dabuti lo que tú me has dicho , parece que ahora viajáis en el mismo barco)



Ah, Dabuti no lo tengo ignorado.....a veces en algunos temas cambias de viajeros. Si hay educación puedes viajar con gentes muy diferentes.


----------



## Impresionante (27 Mar 2022)

Уничтожение складов ВСУ штурмовиками Су-25


Уничтожение складов ВСУ штурмовиками Су-25




iz.ru






Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ah, Dabuti no lo tengo ignorado.....a veces en algunos temas cambias de viajeros. Si hay educación puedes viajar con gentes muy diferentes.



Para eso hay que tener tiempo


----------



## WN62 (27 Mar 2022)

Los chinos dejan tirado a Putin:








Chinese oil and gas company cancels $500m investment in Russia


The state-run Sinopec Group realised a senior figure at Sibur was an ally of Vladimir Putin and has therefore decided to press hold on plans




www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## Dylan Leary (27 Mar 2022)

Deputy Minister of Defense of the Russian Federation Yevkurov, rewarding the corporal who lost his leg, wished him "get well and get back on his feet"


----------



## Michael_Knight (27 Mar 2022)

Esta vídeo de la cara de terror de un niño-soldado ruso enviado como carne de cañón si se pudiera ver en Rusia igual terminaba con Putin y sus jerifaltes colgando de una farola.


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Mar 2022)

_Al apuntar a los depósitos de combustible, municiones y armas en el oeste, agotan los suministros hacia el este. Entonces, SÍ, eso es parte de la Fase 2 Eso no es ciencia espacial. 

_

Ya no me trago ningún plan de nadie, ni de Flik, ni de Flok....

En esta guerra no nos estamos enterando literalmente de NADA, las líneas en los mapas són una trola, las bajas otra, las batallas no se sabe. Voy a adoptar un perfil bajo en cuanto a opinión y me limitaré a poner tuiters con algún comentario. Con lo de Trump igual, "trust the plan" decian. No, no voy a creer en más planes.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Mar 2022)

Otro vídeo de la desnazificación en Ucrania, con posiciones neutralizadas…


----------



## Dylan Leary (27 Mar 2022)

La FCC añade a Kaspersky a su lista de amenazas a la seguridad nacional


La FCC añadió a Kaspersky a su famosa lista negra de entidades que suponen un "riesgo inaceptable para la seguridad nacional de EE.UU.".




elchapuzasinformatico.com


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Mar 2022)

_La televisión polaca @PolsatNewsPL rompió el silencio y denunció los terribles crímenes del regimiento nazi Azov en Mariupol y el plan de exterminio de los rusos que vivían allí.

_


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Al apuntar a los depósitos de combustible, municiones y armas en el oeste, agotan los suministros hacia el este. Entonces, SÍ, eso es parte de la Fase 2 Eso no es ciencia espacial.
> 
> _
> 
> ...



Tu no te enterarás ... yo me estoy enterando de casi todo. Exactamente igual que cuando lo de Trump. Te hago un resumen:

La estrategia rusa no pasa por ocupar Kiev ni por destruirlo todo a su paso, como gusta hacer el ‘amigo americano’. Járkov y Mariupol son excepciones. Uno, porque están dentro del territorio del Donbás y deben pasar a control de las repúblicas secesionistas; dos, porque el ejército ucraniano y los neonazis del Batallón Azov se han atrincherado en ambas ciudades, con los civiles como escudo.

En la primera semana de guerra, el ejército ruso, empleando aviación y misiles, destruyó prácticamente toda la infraestructura militar del ejército ucraniano, desde aeródromos y depósitos de combustible a la red de comunicaciones. En esa primera semana de guerra la guerra estaba ganada.

Qué espera Rusia? En principio lo que dijo Putin el primer día. Los hechos lo avalan, no se ve que quiera ir más allá.


----------



## Mabuse (27 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _La televisión polaca @PolsatNewsPL rompió el silencio y denunció los terribles crímenes del regimiento nazi Azov en Mariupol y el plan de exterminio de los rusos que vivían allí.
> 
> _



Se va a habé un follón.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (27 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Esta vídeo de la cara de terror de un niño-soldado ruso enviado como carne de cañón si se pudiera ver en Rusia igual terminaba con Putin y sus jerifaltes colgando de una farola.



Los rusos son masoquistas imbéciles siempre son violados y abusados de una y mil horribles maneras por su déspota de turno.

Gorbachov quiso cambiar ese sistema tan horrible pero lo mismo Gorbachov fue alguien con un corazón piadoso que les vino por circunstancias del momento cosa se "Suerte" que no supieron aprovechar en su momento, lo que siempre tienen son brutales psicópatas carniceros de mierda 

Ucrania en el 2014 salio de ese matonesco sistema y obviamente no quieren volver mas nunca primero muertos literalmente 

Rusia aun no ha podido salir de eso y dudo que puedan


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Guanotopía (27 Mar 2022)

“Esta guerra no era inevitable”


Una entrevista del semanario Brecha de Uruguay con el sociólogo ucraniano Volodymyr Ishchenko. (24 de marzo de 2022) Por Francisco Claramunt Investigador de los movimientos de protesta en su país, …




rafaelpoch.com


----------



## Abu-Yunis (27 Mar 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> ¿Para qué quieren tanques y blindados? ¿No decían que gracias a los _javierín _estaban destrozando a los rusos? Que le pidan los tanques a los de los tractores.



Con una mínima parte de todos los que dicen haber capturado podrían armar varias divisiones. Piden por vicio.


----------



## amcxxl (27 Mar 2022)

Video de Evgeny Poddubny. 
"Bastardos se burlan de los presos. Aquí, como un grupo grande, vimos un video en el que los bastardos se burlan de los prisioneros. Por supuesto, un soldado ruso nunca alcanzará tal nivel de bestialidad. Y nunca se permitirá burlarse de un enemigo así, que se quedó sin armas. Pero, muchachos, no habrá piedad para vosotros en la batalla. Corre mientras puedas. Tomaremos a toda nuestra gente, tanto a los vivos como a los muertos. Y recuerda y recuerda. después de la victoria".


El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia mostró un video de la destrucción del arma autopropulsada 2S7 "Pion" de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con armas de misiles de alta precisión. 


Región de Zaporozhye, descarga de minas TM-62M. Los ucros son putos retarded


----------



## Republicano (27 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


>



Todo esto no puede ser cierto. Que ha dicho David cantero en informativos Telecinco que los rusos están masacrando a la población civil de mariupol, bombardeando zonas civiles, han reducido a cenizas la ciudad pero aún así los ucranianos la defienden heroicamente. Y ya sabemos que lo que dice la TV es todo verdad verdadera, como pudimos ver con la pandemia.


----------



## Mabuse (27 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Video de Evgeny Poddubny.
> "Bastardos se burlan de los presos. Aquí, como un grupo grande, vimos un video en el que los bastardos se burlan de los prisioneros. Por supuesto, un soldado ruso nunca alcanzará tal nivel de bestialidad. Y nunca se permitirá burlarse de un enemigo así, que se quedó sin armas. Pero, muchachos, no habrá piedad para vosotros en la batalla. Corre mientras puedas. Tomaremos a toda nuestra gente, tanto a los vivos como a los muertos. Y recuerda y recuerda. después de la victoria".
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, parecen minas anticarro, aún con el seguro quitado necesitan de mucha presión para activarse. A menos que las hayan modificado para reventar personas, que se hace bastante a menudo.


----------



## BeeKillerMan (27 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Estas acciones explicarian pq el ratio muerto-herido es tan similar en esta guerra.

A ver si ponen el video en el noticiero de Telecinco este mediodia, pq si fuera al revés, seguro que lo pondrían


----------



## Republicano (27 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Así tratan el batallón Azov a los prisioneros,
> 18+:



Son tan idiotas que se ponen a grabar y difundir las imágenes de las torturas que cometen. Ahora mismo el gobierno ruso debe tener una cantidad inmensa de material de crímenes de guerra ucros para tirarselo a la cara a los occidentales cuando acabe la guerra y occidente va a pasar la mayor de las vergüenzas por haber apoyado con armas a psicópatas.


----------



## Bartleby (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## paconan (27 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Eso es un crimen de guerra ,sin ninguna duda y tendrán que pagar por ello


> ARTÍCULO 13: TRATO HUMANO DE LOS PRISIONEROS
> Texto de la disposición*
> (1) Los prisioneros de guerra deben ser tratados en todo momento con humanidad. Todo acto u omisión ilegal de la Potencia detenedora que cause la muerte o ponga en grave peligro la salud de un prisionero de guerra bajo su custodia está prohibido y se considerará una infracción grave del presente Convenio. En particular, ningún prisionero de guerra puede ser sometido a mutilación física o a experimentos médicos o científicos de cualquier tipo que no estén justificados por el tratamiento médico, dental u hospitalario del prisionero en cuestión y realizado en su interés.
> (2) Del mismo modo, los prisioneros de guerra deben estar protegidos en todo momento, en particular contra actos de violencia o intimidación y contra insultos y curiosidad pública.
> (3) Están prohibidas las represalias contra los prisioneros de guerra.






Treaties, States parties, and Commentaries - Geneva Convention (III) on Prisoners of War, 1949 - 13 - Humane treatment of prisoners


----------



## bangkoriano (27 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>


----------



## .Kaikus (27 Mar 2022)

Soldados ucranianos, disparando a prisoneros rusos maniatados, en las piernas, al calvo del final del video le disparan al torso...


----------



## ferrys (27 Mar 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Son tan idiotas que se ponen a grabar y difundir las imágenes de las torturas que cometen. Ahora mismo el gobierno ruso debe tener una cantidad inmensa de material de crímenes de guerra ucros para tirarselo a la cara a los occidentales cuando acabe la guerra y occidente va a pasar la mayor de las vergüenzas por haber apoyado con armas a psicópatas.



Les importa una mierda. Cada uno tiene su público. Nadie en occidente va a decir ni mu. Se ignora y punto.
Los rusos igual. Hay dos bandos sin mediadores ni organismos internacionales. Todo es corrupto.
Mañana sale Zelenski violando y torturando a una mujer rusa y no importa. El país y ABC dirían que algo habría hecho la mujer o que era rusa.


----------



## Roedr (27 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Por Dios que imbecilidad, un gringo criticando a los chechenos. Si los chechenos fueran americanos, habrían pasado la posición del edificio y las bombas de un avión habrían hecho innecesario el fuego 'wild'. De verdad, no hay cosa más ridícula que americanos dando lecciones morales a rusos en cuestiones de guerra.


----------



## frangelico (27 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Como sabe tantas cosas este anciano ? Juzga intenciones , obvia las escandalosas sumas de muertos de las extrañas acciones de la OTAN (que todas tienen que ver con cortar suministros energéticos , curioso ) y da pábulo a las historias que sostienen que en Siria hay 1000 hospitales siempre llenos de niños.


----------



## arriondas (27 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _La televisión polaca @PolsatNewsPL rompió el silencio y denunció los terribles crímenes del regimiento nazi Azov en Mariupol y el plan de exterminio de los rusos que vivían allí.
> 
> _



Ay, ay, ay... La mierda ya empieza a abultar por debajo de la alfombra, y además huele. Tarde o temprano va salir toda para afuera y _entafarrar _a los plumillas.


----------



## kikepm (27 Mar 2022)

Bueno, fin de la operación especial, he desnazificado el hilo, como unos 30 CMs y nazis que no aportan nada, o que insultan, o que no enlazan nada de interés salvo videos e imágenes gore, al ignore (*).

Por favor, en general, ruego no responder a los CMs de esta calaña y utilizar sabiamente el ignore, una limpia colectiva hará el hilo mucho más legible para todos.

(*) Por supuesto, no ignoro a quienes desde una perspectiva pro OTAN se limitan a razonar y enlazar información, pero en honor a la verdad los trolls son mayoritariamente pro OTAN.


----------



## amcxxl (27 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Yo no se si este tio es de verdad subnormal o es un degenerado

ademas de no saber nada de historia...

solo la primera noche de la guerra de Irak, Bagdag fue masacrado con mas de 1000 misiles t murieron miles de civiles, la operacion se llamo "Terror y conmocion"
Tambien se puede preguntar en Dresde Tokio,etc...

toda la estragia de guerra anglosajona a lo largo de la historia se ha basado en el terrorismo y el genocidio


----------



## amcxxl (27 Mar 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> quienes desde una perspectiva pro OTAN se limitan a razonar...



JAJAJAJAJA


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Evacuación de civiles desde Jersón a Crimea…todo muy tranquilo…



Jajaja....ya se estan preparando para la perdida de Jerson.

Increible las dimensiones de la debacle rusa, absolutamente increible, y tldo el planeta viendolo en streaming 24h.

Jamas me imagine semejante derrota.


----------



## .Kaikus (27 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Da la impresión de que la fama de los snipers es un puto mito, cuando están del lado perdedor. Tienen que estar más preocupados de que no les maten a ellos que de matar. En las condiciones que se están viendo ahí, aislados, en permanente tensión, sin suministros y teniendo que ahorrar munición. Si disparan a una patrulla bien alimentada, descansada y con munición a demanda, las posibilidades de que les localicen y les metan un pepino por la ventana son altas.



Disparar desde un edificio, sin el arma adecuada, fusil sin supresor sonico y una bocacha apagallamas especial, te localizan cagando leches...

PD- Disparar a un soldado raso para que un francotirador entrenado sea cazado y abatido, pierda arma y equipo, es un sin proposito, solo se hace fuego cuando se esta seguro de hacer blanco, se elige a un oficial o un servidor de armas colectivas, para seguidamente poner pies en polvorosa, dispara y corre !!!.


----------



## amcxxl (27 Mar 2022)

el supremacismo es consustancial a ALemania y ese tipo de gente que anida en las orillas del Baltico-Mar del Norte

los nazis no hicieron nada que Bismark no pensara hacer, de hecho Hitler solo llevo un poco mas alla los planes de Alemania en la primera guerra mundial e incluso desde su misma fundacion como estado unitario en 1870

los nazis son muchas veces fantoches para que la gente los mire a ellos con estupor y mientras no se percate de quien esta realmente detras de ellos, que es quien realmente mueve los hilos


----------



## chemarin (27 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Soldados ucranianos, disparando a prisoneros rusos maniatados, en las piernas, al calvo del final del video le disparan al torso...



Los antiguos samurais nunca se dejaban atrapar, antes se suicidaban, y ahora entiendo que tiene su lógica. Los islamistas, los chechenos, los nazis del Azov, se comportan en la guerra de una forma salvaje, muy parecido a como se hacía en la antigüedad.


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

WN62 dijo:


> Los chinos dejan tirado a Putin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es duro ser un perdedor en este mundo, cuando hueles a derrota todos te huyen, y Xi esta como loco por quitarse el hedor a Putin que se le quedo con las olimpiadas.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Jajaja....ya se estan preparando para la perdida de Jerson.
> 
> Increible las dimensiones de la debacle rusa, absolutamente increible, y tldo el planeta viendolo en streaming 24h.
> 
> Jamas me imagine semejante derrota.



No lo habían perdido hace días?
Como troll del otanfato no tienes mucho futuro…

La próxima a la nevera…


----------



## Red Star (27 Mar 2022)

Ignorad a los siguientes usuarios desinformadores, pro-nazis, pro-OTAN, y tendréis una lectura más fácil y de *CALIDAC:*

**_*
*_* Рокоссовский
@Durruty
Ablús-tah
Abstenuto
Alastorr
allseeyingeye
alnitak
Antonio Barcelo
Arnaldo Romero
Cui Bono
dabuti
Decimus
Desadaptado Dimensional
Disturbed
Dula
Dylan Leary
El Ariki Mau
eL PERRO
El Promotor
elena francis
elgatochimpliflinguir
EREBUS2
estiercol inmobiliario
explorador
Feriri88
Fígaro
FrankSerpico
Giles Amaury
Indignado
JAGGER
Jan Kozak
keylargof
Kreonte
ksa100
Lma0Zedong
Michael_Knight
Millar
Morcillada Mortal
Nicors
paconan
Patatas bravas
Pinovski
ppacogonzalezz
Profesor Bacterio
ProgresistaPosmoderno
Proletario Blanco
Quii
rejon
Retornado
Scardanelli
Simo Hayha
Sitezumbanlosoidos
SkullandPhones
Tan Chin Gao
Teuro
tomcat ii
txusky_g
uberales
vladimirovich
Wein
xavigomis
xicomalo*

El ignore es la auténtica saluc.


----------



## amcxxl (27 Mar 2022)

Вот и паны-атаманы появляются...: peremogi — LiveJournal 

*Estructura socioeconomica en Ucrania: entonces aparecen pan-atamans ...*

*Información interesante sobre Sumy. *La ciudad se convierte en un típico asentamiento africano, durante la guerra entre tutsis y hutus. En Sumy hay un grupo delictivo organizado "Batsmanskie", la base de su actividad económica era el contrabando, el crimen organizado y todos los demás "negocios" similares.

Hasta la fecha, los Batsmaskie están llenos de un impulso patriótico y han pasado de bandidos a la defensa, que, a su vez, está subordinada al Ministerio del Interior de Ucrania. Entonces los Batsmanskys y su ataman Zhaba se convirtieron, de hecho, en empleados del Ministerio del Interior.

Habiéndose legalizado de esta manera, Pan Zhaba y sus gallos de pelea recibieron armas y simplemente comenzaron a cobrar tributos de los lugareños, celebrando "reuniones de tribunales marciales" de visita, exprimiendo la propiedad de cualquier persona sospechosa de deslealtad. Y cuanto mayor sea el valor de la propiedad, más probable es que sea condenado a la expropiación.

Es decir, si tiene un Zhiguli, entonces, como dicen, puede terminar, pero si el costo de su automóvil supera los 15 mil dólares, entonces es un espía 100 por ciento ruso y una confiscación completa de bienes a favor de Pan. El desapego de Zhaba, el resultado más leve.

De hecho, las autoridades de Sumy legalizaron a la Makhnovshchina en su forma más pura, reemplazando, aunque no de la mejor manera, pero aún así a las agencias oficiales de aplicación de la ley con pandillas, como el grupo del crimen organizado Batsmanskie y otras “unidades de defensa territorial” similares.

Y el caos en Sumy terminará solo cuando Sumy sea tomada por tropas rusas, y pan Zhaba y otros camaradas similares sean fusilados.


----------



## Republicano (27 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Le falta el mode irónic/OFF


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Tu no te enterarás ... yo me estoy enterando de casi todo. Exactamente igual que cuando lo de Trump. Te hago un resumen:
> 
> La estrategia rusa no pasa por ocupar Kiev ni por destruirlo todo a su paso, como gusta hacer el ‘amigo americano’. Járkov y Mariupol son excepciones. Uno, porque están dentro del territorio del Donbás y deben pasar a control de las repúblicas secesionistas; dos, porque el ejército ucraniano y los neonazis del Batallón Azov se han atrincherado en ambas ciudades, con los civiles como escudo.
> 
> ...



Lo que se ve es que no sabe ni donde va, no lo sabe ni el mismo, realmente no hay ningun plan, y por eso el ejercito ruso elude el combate porque es absurdo morir por un no plan, los unicos que combaten son las milicias del donbass porque ellos si saben lo que quieren, las tropas rusas solo estan esperando el momento de que no mire nadie para abandonar el T-72, desertar y volver a Rusia de incognito.

Por eso mueren tantos genersled y coroneles bajando a primera linea a intentar frenar el desmoronamiento, y a saber quien los ha matado si los ucros o sus subordinados.

Que desastre Dios.


----------



## otroyomismo (27 Mar 2022)

MAEZAL dijo:


> Yo lo compré hace años en el Corte Inglés de oferta tirado de precio, marca cayro, no he jugado... es bastante complejo 4 jugadores.




he encontrado reglas. No ha sido muy dificil. Le echaremos un vistazo.



https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwilg4Cvg-b2AhUDxoUKHTFUCcUQFnoECAkQAQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.mahjongmadrid.com%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2F2015%2F12%2FManual-Reglas-Internacionales-de-Mahjong-MCR.pdf&usg=AOvVaw1XUK1BADjDvJVXFxGuNq-_


----------



## vermer (27 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Esta vídeo de la cara de terror de un niño-soldado ruso enviado como carne de cañón si se pudiera ver en Rusia igual terminaba con Putin y sus jerifaltes colgando de una farola.



No seas demagogo.
¿Qué tal los vídeos de los civiles rusos asesinados por el gobierno nazionalista ucraniano desde 2014, o los vejados, discriminados o represaliados por hablar ruso?
Putin es un cabrón, pero obra como cabe esperar ante el nazionalismo.

Esto jode y mucho a nuestros nazis de PV y sobre todo catanazis. Carece de importancia. Putin terminará la tarea y a los hipócritas, cobardes y traidores europeos nos devolverá la ruina que le pretenden crear, con intereses.

Que la puta guerra termine sí, pero el responsable de las muertes se sienta en Kiev y es un payaso al servicio de USA, NO de su pueblo. Deberá ser juzgado y fusilado por ello.


----------



## otroyomismo (27 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Cerca de Kiev, parece que los rusos tienen unas formas muy raras de huir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




que tristeza, que desastre este puto mundo


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (27 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Los antiguos samurais nunca se dejaban atrapar, antes se suicidaban, y ahora entiendo que tiene su lógica. Los islamistas, los chechenos, los nazis del Azov, se comportan en la guerra de una forma salvaje, muy parecido a como se hacía en la antigüedad.



Eso es facil de decir, pero hay que ponerse en su lugar, al principio de la guerra de Siria, publicaron un video de un soldado gubernamental herido, tumbado boca arriba, entre los escombros de un edificio, ensangrentado y con medio cuerpo paralizado, palpo con su mano izquierda su chaleco, encontro un granada de mano y la hizo estallar junto a su cara...

PD- No se espero a que los hijos de puta islamistas que estaban grabando, con la mano temblorosa, le cortaran la cabeza.


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Mar 2022)

Almacén de municiones capturado a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Chernihiv.


----------



## Arraki (27 Mar 2022)

Traducido del ruso:

*"Acabo de abrir el teléfono por la mañana e inmediatamente una ráfaga de SMS: "¡¡Mira lo que están haciendo!!" La gente envía videos de ucranianos burlándose de los prisioneros, disparándoles en las piernas. Una pierna herida es una herida grave, de la cual algunos morir

necesitas acumular en tu alma, debes llevarlo en "las puntas de nuestras bayonetas".

Tarde o temprano, un soldado ruso irá a cada granja de Khokhlyatsky y les preguntará a todos los que se atrevieron a usar una cinta adhesiva azul o un galón seco".

(c) Vladlen Tatarsky


*

Vamos, que esta carnicería y salvajada ya es la comidilla rusa y sin duda hará que la opinión pública tome una posición más belicista y menos sensible hacia el trato hacia los militares prisioneros.

Podría llegar el momento en el que a la prensa rusa le parezca mal el hecho de que todos los prisioneros ucranianos reciban el trato humano que se les está viendo recibir en su mayoría, sonrientes y con su bolsita verde.

Unos genios estos ucranianos y la verdad es que los europeos no verán estas imágenes y que si las ven, será porque el Ferreras de turno dirá que son rusos los que disparan.


----------



## Irene Adler (27 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Terrible esto que acabo de ver, no se si se habrá puesto pero el final del vídeo es un crimen de guerra literal que no lo vais a ver en ningún medio



Terrible eso y peor aún los comentarios del hilo en Twitter defendiendo que los ukros hagan eso…

El lavado de cerebro occidental da verdadera vergüenza 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## faraico (27 Mar 2022)

Brutal la desinformación.... No se por donde tirar.... Ni que pensar....


----------



## otroyomismo (27 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1000502
> 
> 
> La ofensiva es total, es Urano y Bagration juntas!!!



A ver si resulta que a los ucranianos les va a salir una operacion Marte


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Mar 2022)

Situación en el Donbass a día 26


----------



## cryfar74 (27 Mar 2022)

Recomiendo sigan este blog de un ciudadano Indio, hace interesantisimos análisis. Esta claro los Otanistas solo engañan a sus propios ciudadanos, el resto del mundo ve la realidad tal como es.

Biden’s reality check in Europe - Indian Punchline

*La realidad de Biden en Europa*
*




El jefe del Estado Mayor ruso, el general Sergey Rudskoy, durante la sesión informativa sobre la operación especial en Ucrania, Moscú, el 25 de marzo de 2022*
La comida para llevar de la gira europea del presidente estadounidense Joe Biden del 25 al 26 de marzo es miserable. Las voces disidentes aumentan en Europa a medida que las sanciones occidentales contra Rusia comienzan a fracasar con aumentos de precios y escasez de combustible y electricidad. Y esto es solo el comienzo, ya que Moscú aún no ha anunciado ninguna medida de represalia como tal.

El corte más desagradable de todo es que el Ministerio de Defensa ruso eligió el viaje de Biden como el telón de fondo perfecto para enmarcar las verdaderas proporciones de éxito de su operación especial en Ucrania. La credibilidad de EE. UU. y la OTAN está peligrosamente cerca de sufrir un daño irreparable, ya que el gigante ruso avanza por Ucrania con el doble objetivo de 'desmilitarización' y 'desnazificación' en la mira.

El Estado Mayor de Rusia reveló el viernes que las exageradas Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, entrenadas por la OTAN y los EE. UU., han sufrido pérdidas abrumadoras: la fuerza aérea y la defensa aérea de Ucrania están casi completamente destruidas, mientras que la Armada del país ya no existe y alrededor del 11,5 %. de todo el personal militar han quedado fuera de combate. (Ucrania no tiene reservas organizadas).
Según el subjefe del Estado Mayor General de Rusia, coronel general Sergey Rudskoy, Ucrania ha perdido gran parte de sus vehículos de combate (tanques, vehículos blindados, etc.), un tercio de sus sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple y más de las tres cuartas partes de sus misiles. sistemas de defensa aérea y sistemas de misiles tácticos Tochka-U.

Dieciséis aeródromos militares principales en Ucrania quedaron fuera de servicio, se destruyeron 39 bases de almacenamiento y arsenales (que contenían hasta el 70% de todas las existencias de equipo militar, material y combustible, y más de 1 millón 54000 toneladas de municiones).
Curiosamente, tras los intensos ataques de alta precisión en las bases y los campos de entrenamiento, los mercenarios extranjeros están abandonando Ucrania. Durante la semana pasada, 285 mercenarios escaparon a Polonia, Hungría y Rumania. Las fuerzas rusas están destruyendo sistemáticamente el cargamento occidental de armas.

Lo más importante es que la misión de liberar Donbass está a punto de cumplirse. En pocas palabras, se han logrado los principales objetivos de la primera fase de la operación.

Aparte de Kiev, las tropas rusas han bloqueado las ciudades del norte y este de Chernigov, Sumy, Kharkov y Nikolaev, mientras que en el sur, Kherson y la mayor parte de la región de Zaporozhye están bajo control total, con la intención no solo de encadenar a las fuerzas ucranianas, sino también de impedir su agrupación en la región de Donbass. (Ver mi artículo _Dissecting Ukraine imbroglio_ , Tribune, 21 de marzo de 2022)
“No planeamos asaltar estas ciudades desde el principio, para evitar la destrucción y minimizar las pérdidas entre el personal y los civiles”, dijo Rudskoy. Pero, agregó, esa opción tampoco se descarta en el período que se avecina.

Es lógico que Washington y las capitales europeas sean muy conscientes de que la operación rusa avanza según lo programado y no hay forma de detenerla. Así, la cumbre extraordinaria de la OTAN del 24 de marzo confirmó que la alianza no está dispuesta a entrar en un enfrentamiento militar con el Ejército ruso.

¡En cambio, la cumbre decidió fortalecer la defensa de sus propios territorios! Cuatro grupos de combate multinacionales adicionales de la OTAN de 40.000 soldados se desplegarán en Bulgaria, Hungría, Rumania y Eslovaquia de forma permanente. La propuesta de Polonia de desplegar unidades militares de la OTAN en Ucrania fue rechazada de plano.

Sin embargo, Polonia tiene otros planes, a saber, desplegar contingentes en las regiones occidentales de Ucrania para apoyar al "pueblo ucraniano hermano" con la agenda tácita de recuperar el control sobre los territorios históricamente disputados en esas regiones. El acuerdo faustiano que se alcanzó en Varsovia el 25 de marzo entre Biden y su homólogo polaco Duda sigue sin estar claro. Claramente, los buitres están sobrevolando los cielos de Ucrania. (Vea mi blog _Biden vuela hacia las fronteras de Ucrania_ , 24 de marzo de 2022)
De hecho, si Polonia hace una oferta por el territorio ucraniano (con el apoyo tácito de Biden), ¿se quedaría muy atrás Bielorrusia para tomar el control de las regiones de Polesie y Volyn en Ucrania? Posiblemente no. Baste decir que, en el período transcurrido desde el golpe de estado respaldado por la CIA en Kiev en 2014, cuando EE. UU. tomó el asiento del conductor, Ucrania ha perdido su soberanía y ahora está peligrosamente cerca de desaparecer por completo del mapa de Europa.

Washington: Biden personalmente, habiendo sido la persona clave de la administración Obama en Kiev en 2014, debería llevar esta pesada cruz en los libros de historia.

*En cuanto a los líderes europeos, se encuentran en un mundo surrealista, fuera de contacto con las asombrosas realidades de un nuevo orden mundial. Biden, de ochenta años, con una comprensión limitada del flujo torrencial de eventos, hizo una propuesta asombrosa en su conferencia de prensa en Bruselas el jueves: ¡Ucrania debería reemplazar a Rusia en el G20!*
Pero Biden tiene un alma gemela en la jefa de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, cuya última amenaza es que las compañías rusas de petróleo y gas “no podrán exigir el pago del combustible en rublos”. ¡Ella ignora felizmente que la UE no tiene medios más efectivos para presionar a las empresas rusas!

El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, tomó por sorpresa a los líderes occidentales reunidos en Bruselas con su anuncio de que Rusia comenzará a cobrar rápidamente en rublos a los países "enemigos" por el suministro de gas. Hay más de 45 países hostiles en la lista: los miembros de EE. UU. y la UE más el Reino Unido, Australia, Canadá, Singapur, Montenegro y Suiza. (Vea el explicador de RT _Qué significa comprar gasolina en rublos para Rusia y Occidente_ ).

Efectivamente, Moscú, por un lado, está fortaleciendo el rublo debilitado, mientras que, por otro lado, está enviando mensajes de que está liderando una nueva ola a nivel internacional para eludir al dólar como moneda de consumo.
Sin embargo, Moscú también continúa suministrando gas ruso de forma rutinaria para el tránsito a Europa a través de Ucrania para satisfacer las solicitudes de los consumidores europeos (¡109,5 millones de metros cúbicos al 26 de marzo!). El punto es que, a pesar de la retórica y la fanfarronería, Europa aumentó recientemente sus compras de gas. de Rusia significativamente en el contexto de precios al contado astronómicamente altos!

La reunión del Consejo Europeo en Bruselas el 25 de marzo con la asistencia de Biden no adoptó ninguna medida concreta para abordar el crecimiento del precio de la energía y no pudo presentar un enfoque unificado sobre la decisión de Rusia de recibir pagos por su gas solo en rublos.
A propósito de la propuesta de la Comisión Europea de establecer un nuevo sistema de compra común de gas para evitar la sobreoferta, la declaración final del Consejo Europeo simplemente dice que los líderes acordaron “trabajar juntos en la compra común *voluntaria* de gas, GNL e hidrógeno”, lo que significa que Las compras comunes solo pueden ser realizadas por aquellos países de la UE que estén dispuestos a unirse. [Énfasis añadido.]

Es un largo camino para que Europa prescinda del gas ruso. El presidente serbio, Aleksandar Vucic, dijo ayer: “Hay escasez de gas, y es por eso que necesitamos hablar con los rusos. Europa avanzará hacia la reducción de su dependencia del gas ruso, pero ¿puede suceder esto en los próximos años? Esto es muy difícil."
“Europa consume 500 mil millones de metros cúbicos de gas, mientras que Estados Unidos y Qatar pueden ofrecer 15 mil millones, hasta la última molécula… Por eso los políticos alemanes y austriacos me dijeron: “No podemos simplemente destruirnos a nosotros mismos. Si imponemos sanciones a Rusia en el ámbito del petróleo y el gas, nos destruiremos a nosotros mismos. Es como pegarte un tiro en el pie antes de lanzarte a pelear”. Así es como ciertas personas racionales en Occidente lo ven hoy”.

Con las predicciones apocalípticos del fracaso militar ruso en Ucrania que se están desmoronando y el retroceso de las sanciones de Rusia comenzando a hacer mella, los europeos están atrapados en un aprieto. Estarán resentidos a medida que pase el tiempo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Mar 2022)

Ayer, durante el asalto a un bastión ucraniano en la dirección de Gorlovka, algunos soldados de las AFU intentaron rendirse, pero sus compañeros de servicio les dispararon por la espalda. Esta mañana, fue posible obligar a los militantes ucranianos a abandonar esas posiciones, y las imágenes de video muestran los cadáveres de los soldados ucranianos que intentaron rendirse. No solo recibieron disparos en la espalda de sus propios compañeros de armas, sino que sus cuerpos también fueron abandonados.

Video (+18): t.me/anna_news/26224


----------



## ferrys (27 Mar 2022)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Terrible eso y peor aún los comentarios del hilo en Twitter defendiendo que los ukros hagan eso…
> 
> El lavado de cerebro occidental da verdadera vergüenza
> 
> ...



Por aquí mismo tienes a "elementos" regocijándose con las imágenes. Pero no de ahora, desde el principio. 
Son nazis y son sus costumbres, lo entendemos, pero para mi que les va a salir el tiro por la culata. Hasta en la guerra hay cosas que no deberían de permitirse.
Ellos a lo suyo, verá.


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No lo habían perdido hace días?
> Como troll del otanfato no tienes mucho futuro…
> 
> La próxima a la nevera…



¿Y por que se van de Jerson?..¿.pero no habian sido liberados?...ahora vivian en su casa, sin nazis, viendo la Tv rusa, cobrando pensiones en rublos en la nueva republica libre de Jerson...y ahora que empieza lo bueno, van y se piran....


----------



## mapachën (27 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Si esta es una de esas noticias que pasan inadvertidas y que se olvidan pero que indican que Rusia, además de armas nucleares, tiene muchas, pero muchas, muchas formas de ganar en una guerra.
> 
> ¿los satélites se lanzaban desde una estación espacial, tecnología rusa, de alguna de las exrepúblicas no? ¿Europeos? . Los Británicos parece que si porque hace nada trataron de llevar otro y Rusia les hizo firmar que para que si lo lanzaban desde alli no sirviera para actuar contra sus intereses. Al final lo lanzaron desde otro sitio.
> 
> ...



Perdón por el off topic... Pero los misiles intercontinentales cogen como referencia varias estrellas... Creo que no necesitan GPS... Los cazabombarderos tendrán también diferentes tipos de guía, no sólo el GPS. 

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## otroyomismo (27 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> *Bueno, yo preguntaría a los mercenarios belgas que acaban de llegar a casa…los muertos no creo que puedan decir mucho.*
> 
> Y no son precisamente los mercenarios belgas muy cobardes…tienen fama de ser otra cosa…pero no tontos…



Hay declaraciones y entrevistas a "estos heroes de la libertaz" en algun lado?
siento curiosidad


----------



## Pinovski (27 Mar 2022)

GRAN JUGADA MAESTRA DE PUTIN: toda la guerra para DEJAR LA SITUACIÓN DE RUSIA PEOR QUE ANTES... ¿De que le ha servido la invasión a Putin?


Como bien sabéis, Rusia ha anunciado que se dedicará a concentrarse meramente en el Donbass y a mantener Crimea, y que renuncia al cambio de régimen y la anexión...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Arraki (27 Mar 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Bueno, fin de la operación especial, he desnazificado el hilo, como unos 30 CMs y nazis que no aportan nada, o que insultan, o que no enlazan nada de interés salvo videos e imágenes gore, al ignore (*).
> 
> Por favor, en general, ruego no responder a los CMs de esta calaña y utilizar sabiamente el ignore, una limpia colectiva hará el hilo mucho más legible para todos.
> 
> (*) Por supuesto, no ignoro a quienes desde una perspectiva pro OTAN se limitan a razonar y enlazar información, pero en honor a la verdad los trolls son mayoritariamente pro OTAN.



He de añadir que el sistema de bloqueo de Burbuja es excelente pasando a la no existencia del bloqueado por el bloqueador. Ni citas, ni quotes, simplemente dejan de existir.

Maravilloso, desaparecen como el anuncio de las cucarachas


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Mar 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Hay declaraciones y entrevistas a "estos heroes de la libertaz" en algun lado?
> siento curiosidad











La moitié des volontaires partis en Ukraine est rentrée en Belgique : “On ne voulait pas servir de chair à canon inutilement”


Plus de la moitié des volontaires belges partis combattre en Ukraine sont déjà de retour.




www.dhnet.be


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> ¿Y por que se van de Jerson?..¿.pero no habian sido liberados?...ahora vivian en su casa, sin nazis, viendo la Tv rusa, cobrando pensiones en rublos en la nueva republica libre de Jerson...y ahora que empieza lo bueno, van y se piran....



Quién se va de Jerson? Los rusos? Cuándo ha sido éso?


----------



## .Kaikus (27 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Lo que es sorprendente es la cantidad de altos oficiales muertos (4 reconocidos, aunque la campaña de redes ucraniana dice que 7 u 8) lo que implica que el ejercito ruso esta mas perforado por la CIA/DIA de lo que se podría asumir, para saber donde esta un general tienes que tener alguien en un estado mayor que conozca sus movimientos. Poderoso caballero es don dinero.



Ucrania tiene toda la informacion que le proporcionan los usanos, de satelites espias y del rastreo de las telecomunicaciones rusas, si los 4 o 5 coroneles y generales muertos son reales, estaban monitorizados, tenian las coordenadas de su posicion y asi puedes bombardearlos, lanzarles un atgm o enviar unos binomios de francotiradores...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> ¿Y por que se van de Jerson?..¿.pero no habian sido liberados?...ahora vivian en su casa, sin nazis, viendo la Tv rusa, cobrando pensiones en rublos en la nueva republica libre de Jerson...y ahora que empieza lo bueno, van y se piran....



Pues como se van de otras zonas liberadas, básicamente por no tener servicios como la luz o el agua. Cosas de las guerras.

En las guerras se destruyen cosas…


----------



## mapachën (27 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> A ver, si eres realista van a decir el 90% de los normies que es propaganda rusa, porque no pueden pensar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y tú dices que @Gotthard dice estupideces? Pero si hace dos días decías que el barco hundido lo iban a reflotar... Y que lo que llevara dentro se podía utilizar sin problemas... De verdad... 

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## otroyomismo (27 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Sabes, si me dijeses que estás posteando desde un despacho en el Kremlin, anexo al de Putin, me lo creería.
> 
> Tu nivel es el que creo deben de tener los geoestrategas del Kremlin..así es que imagínate las posibilidades que le doy a los rusos en esta guerra.



Ostias, y esto lo dice uno que parece el portero de la finca del Chelenski


----------



## .Kaikus (27 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Parte ya está en la web profunda, vendiéndose al mejor postor. Si bien es verdad que los servicios secretos procuran pujar y recuperarlos, algo siempre se escapa.



Si un manpad le cuesta a un gobierno legitimo 150.000 o 200.000 euros y es imposible adquirirlo legalmente, unos terroristas estaran dispuestos a pagar como minimo el doble de su valor o mas, estamos hablando de mucho dinero y los contrabandistas avariciosos lo venderan al mejor postor.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## lostsoul242 (27 Mar 2022)

Pues grabar esas torturas a los prisioneros tiene consecuencias .
Putin vio el degollamiento de soldados rusos grabado por chechenos en Dagestan y no dejo piedra sobre piedra en Grozny . Aquello impacto mucho a los rusos que clamaban venganza . En los años posteriores todos los lideres chechenos que tenian que algo que ver con ese video fueron asesinados por el FSB de distintas maneras .
El incidente se hizo famoso y es conocido como la masacre de Tukhchar .
Los ukros la estan cagando haciendo eso , grabandolo y despues haciendolo publico .


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si un manpad le cuesta a un gobierno legitimo 150.000 o 200.000 euros y es imposible adquirirlo legalmente, unos terroristas estaran dispuestos a pagar como minimo el doble de su valor o mas, estamos hablando de mucho dinero y los contrabandistas avariciosos lo venderan al mejor postor.



No sabes bien, hacen de todo…








Un robo de armamento en Portugal desata la alarma internacional


El ministro de Defensa luso reconoce que hubo «fugas internas de información»




www.abc.es


----------



## [IΞI] (27 Mar 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Esto es una salvajada.



Creo que es el vídeo más jodido de todos los que he visto en esta guerra...

Ni a estos habría que torturarlos porque supondría ser como ellos, pero espero que no sobreviva ni uno.

Hijos de puta...


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Mar 2022)

*Sesión informativa de Igor Konashenkov, representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa ruso a las 10.00 horas del 27 de marzo de 2022*

▪El 26 de marzo, armas de precisión de largo alcance lanzadas desde el aire destruyeron una gran base de combustible cerca de la ciudad de LVIV el cual proporcionaba combustible a las tropas ucranianas en las regiones occidentales de Ucrania así como cerca de KIEV.

▪Además misiles de crucero de alta precisión destruyeron en la ciudad de Lviv los talleres de la planta de reparación de comunicaciones de Lviv. Esta empresa llevó a cabo una importante revisión y modernización de los sistemas de misiles antiaéreos Tor y S-125, estaciones de radar para la fuerza aérea ucraniana, equipos de guerra electrónica y miras para tanques.

▪Además, las armas de largo alcance de alta precisión lanzadas desde el mar destruyeron un depósito de misiles para sistemas de misiles antiaéreos S-300 y Buk en el pueblo de PLESETSKOYE a 30 kilómetros al suroeste de la ciudad de KYIV.

▪Durante el día, la aviación operacional-táctica y del ejército atacó 67 instalaciones militares de Ucrania.
Entre ellos: dos puestos de mando, tres depósitos de campo con armas y municiones, 11 bastiones de unidades de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas y 20 áreas de concentración de equipos militares.

▪Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos destruyeron 18 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos durante la noche sobre NOVA BASANYA, PESKY, BORISPOL, SHCHORS, VISHNEVA, KRYUKOVKA, PETROVSKY.

▪En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, se han destruido 289 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 1.656 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 169 lanzacohetes múltiples, 684 piezas de artillería de campaña y morteros, así como 1.503 unidades de vehículos militares especiales .
#Rusia Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Mar 2022)

*La renuencia de Hungría a abandonar las fuentes de energía rusas le costará muy caro, dijo el presidente polaco, Andrzej Duda.*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *La renuencia de Hungría a abandonar las fuentes de energía rusas le costará muy caro, dijo el presidente polaco, Andrzej Duda.*



Muy interesante, ya no pasa el gas ruso por Polonia?…o si?


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Quién se va de Jerson? Los rusos? Cuándo ha sido éso?



Lo ha posteado Hércules, y ha puesto unas imágenes de la evacuación.

Hace unos días Jerson era la cabeza al otro lado del Dniéper desde la que se iba a conquistar Nikolaev al Oeste, Kvirog al Norte y Odessa al Sur....y ahora se están retirando...jajajajaja.

Cuál es el plan?, alguien lo sabe?, el avance sobre la retaguardia dirección Sebastopol forma parte del plan?....decidme....jajajaja


----------



## amcxxl (27 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Muy interesante, ya no pasa el gas ruso por Polonia?…o si?



el regimen criminal polaco debe ser tambien desnacificado


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Mar 2022)

*Los argumentos de seguridad rusos deben ser escuchados, dijo el portavoz de Erdogan.

"Si todos destruyen los puentes con Rusia, ¿cómo se puede establecer un diálogo en este caso?" - preguntó.*


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Recomiendo sigan este blog de un ciudadano Indio, hace interesantisimos análisis. Esta claro los Otanistas solo engañan a sus propios ciudadanos, el resto del mundo ve la realidad tal como es.
> 
> Biden’s reality check in Europe - Indian Punchline
> 
> ...




Muy interesante, gracias. Hago un resumen para quien no quiera leer todo el tocho.

*El jefe del Estado Mayor ruso, el general Sergey Rudskoy, durante la sesión informativa sobre la operación especial en Ucrania, Moscú, el 25 de marzo de 2022*
Los Europeos empiezan a darse cuenta de que los verdaderos perjudicados con las sanciones a Rusia son ellos con el aumento de los precios y la escasez de combustible y electricidad.

Señala que la fuerza aérea , la armada , los aeródromos y arsenales , vehículos blindados , misiles , de ucrania han quedado destruidos o fuera de combate. Además de las armas que envía Europa.

Dice que están a punto de liberar Donbass y que la OTAN no se atreverá a enfrentarse con el ejército ruso, aunque están fortaleciendo la defensa de sus propios territorios.

Explica que Polonia pretende desplegar contingentes en las regiones occidentales de Ucrania para recuperar el control sobre los territorios históricamente disputados en esas regiones y que aprovechando la coyuntura Bielorrusia también tomará el control de las regiones de Polesie y Volyn .

*Que Biden había sido la persona clave de la administración de Obama en Kiev en 2014 cuando sucedió el golpe de estado con el cual Ucrania perdió su soberanía y ahora está cerca de desaparecer por completo del mapa de Europa. Señala que Biden y los líderes europeos viven en un mundo surrealista proponiendo que Ucrania reemplace a Rusia en el G20 .*

Dice que Rusia comenzará a cobrar el gas en rublos a los países enemigos a los que sigue suministrando gas a través de Ucrania .

“Europa consume 500 mil millones de metros cúbicos de gas, mientras que Estados Unidos y Qatar pueden ofrecer 15 mil millones, hasta la última molécula… Por eso los políticos alemanes y austriacos me dijeron: “No podemos simplemente destruirnos a nosotros mismos. Si imponemos sanciones a Rusia en el ámbito del petróleo y el gas, nos destruiremos a nosotros mismos. Es como pegarte un tiro en el pie antes de lanzarte a pelear”. Así es como ciertas personas racionales en Occidente lo ven hoy”.


----------



## Rafl Eg (27 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Jajaja....ya se estan preparando para la perdida de Jerson.
> 
> Increible las dimensiones de la debacle rusa, absolutamente increible, y tldo el planeta viendolo en streaming 24h.
> 
> Jamas me imagine semejante derrota.



Como que "ya se están preparando para la pérdida de jerson", si habías afirmado multitud de veces que la perdieron el pasado viernes..


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Los argumentos de seguridad rusos deben ser escuchados, dijo el portavoz de Erdogan.
> 
> "Si todos destruyen los puentes con Rusia, ¿cómo se puede establecer un diálogo en este caso?" - preguntó.*



Jajaja..hoy os va a salvar Cerdogan, que se está forrando vendiendo drones a los ucros y convirtiendo Turquía en el Hub de negocios con Rusia...ayer os iba a salvar el ejército polaco que iba a conquistar el oeste de Ucrania..mañana quién será el Salvador?, el ejército de Raticulin?.


----------



## frangelico (27 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si un manpad le cuesta a un gobierno legitimo 150.000 o 200.000 euros y es imposible adquirirlo legalmente, unos terroristas estaran dispuestos a pagar como minimo el doble de su valor o mas, estamos hablando de mucho dinero y los contrabandistas avariciosos lo venderan al mejor postor.



Preveo aviones descendiendo bruscamente a pocos metros del final de la pista. Si al menos fueran de políticos, pero va a pagar mucha gente inocente.


----------



## delhierro (27 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Como que "ya se están preparando para la pérdida de jerson", si habías afirmado multitud de veces que la perdieron el pasado viernes..



Tengo ignorado al que respondes, pero es que hay ciertas cuentas de mera propaganda, sumamente repugnante en algunos casos. Repiten cosas que se saben falsas cientos de veces.


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Lo ha posteado Hércules, y ha puesto unas imágenes de la evacuación.
> 
> Hace unos días Jerson era la cabeza al otro lado del Dniéper desde la que se iba a conquistar Nikolaev al Oeste, Kvirog al Norte y Odessa al Sur....y ahora se están retirando...jajajajaja.
> 
> Cuál es el plan?, alguien lo sabe?, el avance sobre la retaguardia dirección Sebastopol forma parte del plan?....decidme....jajajaja



Ah vale .... que se retiran en twitter .... vale oye. Según el mapa del ministerio frances de ayer, no.

https://www.defense.gouv.fr/ukraine-point-situation

A última hora de hoy veremos que dicen. Vamos a ver: es imposible que Ucrania reconquiste nada. No tienen capacidad para ello. Simplemente no pueden, no dan de si.


----------



## Trajanillo (27 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Luego llegan los rusos que han visto estos videos, capturan a unos cuantos hijos de la gran puta de estos y se tienen que contener para que los imbeciles de occidente en tweeter no les insulten? Yo si fuera ruso o ya es que da igual ruso, o español o de la nacionalidad que seas y ves que tu enemigo trata así a los prisioneros y al primero que pillas le metes una rata por el culo para que lo devore por dentro... Ostias estas cosas no deberían ni permitirse ni difundirse.


----------



## .Kaikus (27 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Preveo aviones descendiendo bruscamente a pocos metros del final de la pista. Si al menos fueran de políticos, pero va a pagar mucha gente inocente.



Los helicopteros no policiales que sobrevuelan ciudades transportan politicos, se vienen cositas !!!.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (27 Mar 2022)

Más prisioneros ruskis, y ojo que estos parece que han sido disparados en las piernas tras ser capturados, ver el final del segundo vídeo, creo que no estamos lejos de que empiecen a ejecutar prisioneros:


----------



## Arraki (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## chemarin (27 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> He de añadir que el sistema de bloqueo de Burbuja es excelente pasando a la no existencia del bloqueado por el bloqueador. Ni citas, ni quotes, simplemente dejan de existir.
> 
> Maravilloso, desaparecen como el anuncio de las cucarachas



Yo recomiendo la versión "suave" del bloqueo, a veces foreros con los que simpatizas o respetan citan a alguna de esas alimañas, con el bloqueo suave intentas entender por qué se rebajan a hacerlo. Por otro lado, como alguien ha dicho ya, una rata deja de serlo en otro tema y te puede interesar lo que dice.


----------



## Trajanillo (27 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *La renuencia de Hungría a abandonar las fuentes de energía rusas le costará muy caro, dijo el presidente polaco, Andrzej Duda.*



Caro les va a salir a los polacos cuando se calienten con velas.


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Como que "ya se están preparando para la pérdida de jerson", si habías afirmado multitud de veces que la perdieron el pasado viernes..



Parece que los ucros han optado por darle una oportunidad a los rusos para retirarse, y estos han dicho..date....buena gente los ucros.


----------



## EGO (27 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Preveo aviones descendiendo bruscamente a pocos metros del final de la pista. Si al menos fueran de políticos, pero va a pagar mucha gente inocente.



Predicciones paco de mierda.

Los terroristas en occidente solo actuan cuando los servicios de inteligencia quieren.Ellos son los que los arman y ellos controlan el mercado negro...y mas si estamos hablando de armamento que canta un huevo.





__





Operación Sokoa - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## kikepm (27 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJA



Siempre hay que dar el beneficio de la duda. En mi experiencia, hay personas honestas en cualquier bando, si bien es verdad que en el pro OTAN está resultando difícil encontrar gente que desee la verdad por encima de todo, los más son simples CMs a sueldo y la mayor parte del resto personas mal informadas.

Si solo con entender que los mismos que nos han engañado durante dos años con el COVID son los mismos que nos venden la moto con este tema...


----------



## Hal8995 (27 Mar 2022)

Bravo por Groenlandia que no se sumó a las sanciones que impuso Dinamarca !!!!! ( Según ese mapa )


----------



## Arraki (27 Mar 2022)

Pues ya estaría. 

Este es el mensaje que está circulando en la esfera civil rusa.

Un escalón más


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Mar 2022)

Parte de Guerra 11:00h 27-3-22:

Movimientos generales.

Sólo añadir que al parecer se preparan para una guerra de varios meses, posible hasta el invierno que viene.


----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

quijotin dijo:


> China y Rusia tienen un enemigo en común y están condenadas a entenderse....lo vas pillando o te hago un mapa?



Claro, el enemigo común se llama democracia, y la van a combartir allá donde esté.


----------



## frangelico (27 Mar 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Predicciones paco de mierda.
> 
> Los terroristas en occidente solo actuan cuando los servicios de inteligencia quieren.Ellos son los que los arman y ellos controlan el mercado negro...y mas si estamos hablando de armamento que canta un huevo.
> 
> ...



Eso era antes, ahora ya veremos cuando empiece a circular más material en un año que en los 60 anteriores.


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Akmat Siba, lo repite el prisionero y el ofical checheno, alguien conoce su significado ???. @Alabama Anon



Ahmat (el padre de Ramzan) es fuerte!


----------



## delhierro (27 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Pues ya estaría.
> 
> Este es el mensaje que está circulando en la esfera civil rusa.
> 
> ...



Estan cometiendo los mismos errores qeu sus hermanos nazis mayores, tratar a los rusos de forma deshumanizada. Van a conseguir lo mismo, al final acabaran entrando en Kiev y en el resto del pais a sangre y fuego. Putin va a ser obligado por los suyos a ser realmente duro.


----------



## Bartleby (27 Mar 2022)

Los países que no forman parte del "TODO EL MUNDO", pero que también existen


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ah vale .... que se retiran en twitter .... vale oye. Según el mapa del ministerio frances de ayer, no.
> 
> https://www.defense.gouv.fr/ukraine-point-situation
> 
> A última hora de hoy veremos que dicen. Vamos a ver: es imposible que Ucrania reconquiste nada. No tienen capacidad para ello. Simplemente no pueden, no dan de si.



Ya están en modo contraofensiva en los sectores de Kiev, Sumy y Kharkov retomando territorios y también en los alrededores de Jerson, por eso los rusos empiezan a evacuar, los ucros han descubierto que el rey estaba desnudo, se están viniendo arriba y estos terminan en Sebastopol.


----------



## mapachën (27 Mar 2022)

Lo que pasa es que ni siquiera hace falta...

Pongamos como ejemplo que Marruecos quiera hacer negocios con Rusia... Pues en ese caso... No podría hacer negocio con los países en amarillo. 

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MiguelLacano (27 Mar 2022)

Tiene pinta de ser verdad.


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Los países que no forman parte del "TODO EL MUNDO", pero que también existen



Comunidad Internacional = Paises OTAN + Australia + Taiwan + Japon 
Y ya, y a los japos se les esta empezando a cerrar el culo que no veas.


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Más prisioneros ruskis, y ojo que estos parece que han sido disparados en las piernas tras ser capturados, ver el final del segundo vídeo, creo que no estamos lejos de que empiecen a ejecutar prisioneros:


----------



## ordago (27 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> En mi entorno la cosa no es tan complicada, porque hay educación política y experiencia.
> El personal saca las cuentas rápidamente. Y en otras proximidades sociales o familiares
> mas olvidadizas (es la clave), les planteas que están defendiendo un golpe de Estado, así,
> de modo simple, y se les cruzan los cables ipso facto.
> Siempre hay que buscar el punto correcto para abrir mentes ofuscadas por la propaganga.



se nota que no vives en Madrid, aquí la gente es cerrada, cerrada


----------



## mapachën (27 Mar 2022)

lostsoul242 dijo:


> Pues grabar esas torturas a los prisioneros tiene consecuencias .
> Putin vio el degollamiento de soldados rusos grabado por chechenos en Dagestan y no dejo piedra sobre piedra en Grozny . Aquello impacto mucho a los rusos que clamaban venganza . En los años posteriores todos los lideres chechenos que tenian que algo que ver con ese video fueron asesinados por el FSB de distintas maneras .
> El incidente se hizo famoso y es conocido como la masacre de Tukhchar .
> Los ukros la estan cagando haciendo eso , grabandolo y despues haciendolo publico .



Totalmente de acuerdo, el odio solo engendra odio...

Y al que le toca y su familia sin video... Pues odio... Pero si se graba y lo ven 60 M de rusos... Pues ya tal... Y viceversa claro. 

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MiguelLacano (27 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Estan cometiendo los mismos errores qeu sus hermanos nazis mayores, tratar a los rusos de forma deshumanizada. Van a conseguir lo mismo, al final acabaran entrando en Kiev y en el resto del pais a sangre y fuego. Putin va a ser obligado por los suyos a ser realmente duro.



Esa misma sensación tengo. Y los últimos golpes a infraestructuras que se pueden catalogar como "mixtas" (depósitos de combustibles) parecen ir por esa línea. Esos golpes van a afectar a la gente civil también. Veremos cómo escala.


----------



## manodura79 (27 Mar 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Predicciones paco de mierda.
> 
> Los terroristas en occidente solo actuan cuando los servicios de inteligencia quieren.Ellos son los que los arman y ellos controlan el mercado negro...y mas si estamos hablando de armamento que canta un huevo.
> 
> ...



De eso no tengo la menor duda. Todo lo que pasa en el ámbito terrorista pasa porque algunos quieren que pase. Lo mismo que con el tráfico de drogas. 

Enviado desde mi RNE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Tiene pinta de ser verdad.



6500 dio el MoD ruso, despues de los ataques han muerto 500+, asi que los animos son bajos, de los que llegaron muchos han salido por patas ...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Ya están en modo contraofensiva en los sectores de Kiev, Sumy y Kharkov retomando territorios y también en los alrededores de Jerson, por eso los rusos empiezan a evacuar, los ucros han descubierto que el rey estaba desnudo, se están viniendo arriba y estos terminan en Sebastopol.



Nada como saber chino…para saber que mientes…al ignorar…








俄军方从赫尔松州撤离90名俄罗斯、摩尔多瓦和乌克兰公民


俄罗斯卫星通讯社克里米亚3月27日电 俄罗斯国防部告诉记者，俄罗斯军人帮助90名俄罗斯、摩尔多瓦和乌克兰公民安全撤离赫尔松州。




sputniknews.cn


----------



## chemarin (27 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Muy interesante, ya no pasa el gas ruso por Polonia?…o si?



Polonia tiene su propia agenda, a veces es más filotánico que Biden, otras parece desmarcarse (como cuando en su TV desvelan las atrocidades de los nazis del Azov), o se desmarcan de la política de la UE sobre refugiados pero les piden que intervengan más en Ucrania contra Rusia. No son aliados fiables para nadie, no lo fueron con la URSS y no lo son con la OTAN ni con la UE.


----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> _"China no quiere que se establezca un mundo bipolar "_ ja ja ja... mas imbecil no puede ser...!!



Tal como iba al mundo hasta hace un par de años le iba de puta madre, ganaba en todos los supuestos, en 15 años primera potencia industrial y tecnológica. ¿Por qué arriesgarse a establecer un bloque EEUU-UE-G7-OTAN frente a Rusia-China y pelearse por el resto del mundo donde no tiene asegurada la victoria?.

En un mundo bipolar se vuelven a los secretos industriales, carrera armamentística, guerras de baja intensidad por el resto del mundo, posible división de internet en 2 redes independientes, 2 sistemas tecnológicos independientes, lo que a su vez creará redundancias e ineficiencias.


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

Basicamente todo LATAM + todo Africa + todo asia menos 3 paises
Estamos solos XD


----------



## Burbujo II (27 Mar 2022)

* *Tema mítico* : LA CRISIS DEL DIÉSEL *


----------



## delhierro (27 Mar 2022)

Estan moviendose en coches civiles, vestidos de civil. Luego cuando hay fuego de respuesta nos venden que los rusos son los que disparan a civiles.


----------



## amcxxl (27 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Claro, el enemigo común se llama democracia, y la van a combartir allá donde esté.



demo... que ????

     

anda tarao, madura ya que tienes edad

esto es una guerra de la cleptocracia colonialista genocida "occidental" contra el resto de la humanidad

el resto del mundo se juega la vida, el colonialismo depredador "occidental" ya ha causado cientos de millones de muertos solo en los ultimos dos siglos, lo que viene puede ser apocaliptico


----------



## Michael_Knight (27 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ah vale .... que se retiran en twitter .... vale oye. Según el mapa del ministerio frances de ayer, no.
> 
> https://www.defense.gouv.fr/ukraine-point-situation
> 
> A última hora de hoy veremos que dicen. Vamos a ver: es imposible que Ucrania reconquiste nada. No tienen capacidad para ello. Simplemente no pueden, no dan de si.



¿Ya han liberado Mariupol? El jueves decían por aquí las putinas que ya estaba totalmente liberado y que hasta tenían vídeos de políticos paseando por la ciudad liberada y de paisanos barriendo los cuatro cascotes que se habían caído con la brillante "operación quirúrgica". 

Supongo que ahora que ya está totalmente liberada y desnazificada Mariupol en breve serán liberadas también Karkov, Sumy, Chernigov, Mikolaiv, Odesa, y, por supuesto la capital Kiev.


----------



## Impresionante (27 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Ya están en modo contraofensiva en los sectores de Kiev, Sumy y Kharkov retomando territorios y también en los alrededores de Jerson, por eso los rusos empiezan a evacuar, los ucros han descubierto que el rey estaba desnudo, se están viniendo arriba y estos terminan en Sebastopol.



Habría que decirles a los ucronazis que se corten un poco porque a este paso en breve llegan a Berlín


----------



## kasperle1966 (27 Mar 2022)

*España y Rusia son los héroes de las falsas leyendas negras sobre la barbarie *



*España y Rusia son los héroes de las falsas leyendas negras sobre la barbarie *
Rusia y España han sido llamadas anomalías históricas más de una vez. Cuervos blancos en su parte del mundo (Rusia en general, con un pie en Asia y otro en Europa), enemigos de la civilización, países proclives a la barbarie y despreciadores de la modernidad... "Rasca un español - encontrarás un sarraceno, rasca a un ruso, encontrarás un tártaro", dijo una vez la escritora estadounidense Gertrude Stein (1874-1946). Ambos países arrastran un montón de leyendas negras sobre su historia y forma de existencia. Con el inicio de la operación especial en Ucrania, las leyendas sobre Rusia se han ido al extremo. Despertó la rusofobia acumulada y volvieron los manidos estereotipos sobre el país de Dostoievski, León Tolstoi, Vasily Kandinsky e Igor Stravinsky, que no pueden justificarse con la actuación de Putin.

“Rusia es un enigma envuelto en misterio, escondido en lo incomprensible”, dijo Winston Churchill. Esta frase expresa la admiración y al mismo tiempo el desconcierto que Rusia ha despertado históricamente en Europa Occidental. La desconfianza hacia Rusia no apareció durante la Guerra Fría, ni durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, ni durante la revolución en Rusia y, como mucha gente piensa, ni siquiera durante la Guerra de Crimea. Los prejuicios sobre los rusos, especialmente los de alemanes, británicos y franceses, se remontan a principios del siglo XVIII, cuando la leyenda negra española también experimentó un resurgimiento.

Las leyendas negras sobre Rusia y España ocuparon la mente de los intelectuales durante la Ilustración, cuando los franceses vieron que su plan imperialista había fracasado en América. Entonces España resistió y Rusia se expandió a un ritmo asombroso. Gracias a los esfuerzos de Pedro I y Catalina II, el Imperio Ruso entró en el Siglo de las Luces. Para Rusia, este no fue solo un período de expansión militar, sino también una edad de oro de la cultura.

En parte por envidia, en parte por arrogancia, los intelectuales franceses, que deciden quién en este mundo se mantiene al día y quién no, se negaron a reconocer el mérito interno de Rusia para lograr sus objetivos y de manera grotesca retrataron a los monarcas rusos como déspotas asiáticos. Según los intelectuales, los monarcas rusos merecían elogios solo si se adherían a los valores de la Ilustración, que, según se creía, debían curar a Rusia del atraso. Es curioso que Catalina II fuera de Prusia, y Pedro I admiraba la cultura occidental.

La filóloga e investigadora María Elvira Roca Barea recuerda en su obra "La imperofobia y la leyenda negra: Roma, Rusia, EE.UU. y España" que los representantes de la Ilustración francesa se obsesionaron con Rusia, pero "no les interesaba la propia Rusia, no en su idioma, no literatura, no cultura, no pueblo y no una vitalidad especial", sino solo poder y cultura, que se implementaron en Rusia según los cánones europeos dictados por los franceses. 

Diderot, Voltaire, Rousseau y otros ilustradores discutieron durante años sobre si era posible llevar a Rusia a la civilización. En su opinión, a pesar de los éxitos en la cultura y la política, todavía era una región semi-asiática bárbara. Los ilustradores discutieron casi sobre el mismo tema, reviviendo en la misma época la leyenda negra sobre la patria de Don Quijote. Particularmente ofensivo fue el artículo sobre España en la Enciclopedia Francesa de Ciencias, Artes y Oficios. Los intelectuales españoles quedaron consternados por las declaraciones vertidas en él. Influenciado por la leyenda negra, el autor del artículo, Massonde Morvilliers, juzgó la historia del país: "Quizás este es el país más ignorante de Europa. ¡El arte, la ciencia y el comercio se han ido por esta tierra!" 

Pero el problema de Rusia era aún peor que el de España. Simplemente no estaba incluido en la cultura europea. Escribió el historiador Núñez Seixas en su artículo "Del ruso virtual al real: un extranjero a través de los ojos del nacionalismo franquista": con el tiempo, aparecieron una serie de estereotipos sobre el atraso y las características étnicas de los pueblos del Imperio Ruso.

Roca Barea señala en su libro que incluso la propia palabra "civilización" se hizo popular en los años 70 del siglo XVIII en el contexto de las disputas de la Ilustración sobre si Rusia puede ser considerada parte de ella o no. Diderot creía que el florecimiento de la ciencia y el arte no era posible en Rusia a corto plazo... Basándose en su experiencia en el país, creía que Rusia no podía civilizarse.

La propaganda antirrusa se intensificó durante las guerras napoleónicas. Rusia se convirtió en el enemigo favorito de Francia y esta imagen se arraigó durante varios siglos. Rusia fue retratada como un estado deseoso de conquistar Europa, y sus habitantes fueron presentados como borrachos, ignorantes, bárbaros y feroces invasores agresivos. En francés, comenzaron a usar el adjetivo "russe" en el sentido de "pícaro" o "astuto".

A mediados del siglo XIX, Gran Bretaña, principal autora de la leyenda de España, sustituyó a Francia en una guerra política y propagandística contra Rusia. Para satisfacer sus propias ambiciones para el Imperio Otomano y el Medio Oriente, los británicos utilizaron la prensa para correr la voz sobre los bárbaros rusos que amenazan a Europa. La situación en Afganistán, entre otras, demostró que si bien Rusia no era una santa, era Inglaterra la más agresiva en este y otros teatros de operaciones militares.

Tanto el idealismo alemán como el nacionalismo extremo de Hitler adoptaron estos estereotipos a principios del siglo XX y rechazaron la contribución de Rusia a la civilización europea. Julián Juderías -el hombre que acuñó el concepto de "leyenda negra" en relación a España- fue uno de los primeros en reconocer el prejuicio irracional asociado a Rusia, a pesar de la distancia que lo separaba de estas tierras. A principios del siglo pasado, Huderias, que hablaba ruso, denunció en una de sus primeras obras, "La Rusia moderna", la visión distorsionada de Europa sobre este país bajo la influencia de la propaganda de Alemania, Francia y Gran Bretaña. Al rato, analizó también el caso de España. Así fue como dos civilizaciones que tuvieron un gran impacto en la cultura europea se convirtieron en leyendas negras, y su historia fue sistemáticamente refutada.

(c) Servidor César

https://inosmi.ru/20220326/istoriya-253549961.html - zinc
https://www.abc.es/historia/abci-espana-y-rusia-paises-comparten-mentiras-leyenda-negra-pinta-como-barbaros-202203150128_noticia.html - original en español

*https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/7521402.html*


----------



## chemarin (27 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Claro, el enemigo común se llama democracia, y la van a combartir allá donde esté.



Te has ganado el ignore, hay que ser o muy manipulador o muy estúpido para creer que esto va de democracia.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> ¿Ya han liberado Mariupol? El jueves decían por aquí las putinas que ya estaba totalmente liberado y que hasta tenían vídeos de políticos paseando por la ciudad liberada y de paisanos barriendo los cuatro cascotes que se habían caído con la brillante "operación quirúrgica".
> 
> Supongo que ahora que ya está totalmente liberada y desnazificada Mariupol en breve serán liberadas también Karkov, Sumy, Chernigov, Mikolaiv, Odesa, y, por supuesto la capital Kiev.



Puedes pasar por allí y preguntar a estos señores....

…
No te hagas caquitas como los nazis cuando caen en sus manos…


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> *¿Ya han liberado Mariupol?* El jueves decían por aquí las putinas que ya estaba totalmente liberado y que hasta tenían vídeos de políticos paseando por la ciudad liberada y de paisanos barriendo los cuatro cascotes que se habían caído con la brillante "operación quirúrgica".



Pues claro .... campan a sus anchas cazando las bestias locales en sus escondrijos.



> Supongo que ahora que ya está totalmente liberada y desnazificada Mariupol en breve serán liberadas también Karkov, Sumy, Chernigov, Mikolaiv, Odesa, y, por supuesto la capital Kiev.



Y para qué pueden querer todo eso? A Jarkov le van a dar duro porque el Azov y la Guardia Nacional están también allí, pero a los demás? Por qué?


----------



## MiguelLacano (27 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Estan moviendose en coches civiles, vestidos de civil. Luego cuando hay fuego de respuesta nos venden que los rusos son los que disparan a civiles.



Eso era de prever y de imaginar. Los ruskys tienen un dilema. Creo que deberán escalar, si o sí, y machacar todo lo que se mueva, civil o no, en dirección al este. No se trata de llegar a los crímenes de la OTAN en Yugoslavia, destruyendo hasta trenes cargados de gente civil, pero sí presionar y ahogar las rutas civiles hacia el este. De momento están destruyendo toda la infraestructura militar y de combustibles en la región occidental Ucra, Veremos cómo sigue la película. Pero no augura nada bueno.


----------



## delhierro (27 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> ¿Ya han liberado Mariupol? El jueves decían por aquí las putinas que ya estaba totalmente liberado y que hasta tenían vídeos de políticos paseando por la ciudad liberada y de paisanos barriendo los cuatro cascotes que se habían caído con la brillante "operación quirúrgica".
> 
> Supongo que ahora que ya está totalmente liberada y desnazificada Mariupol en breve serán liberadas también Karkov, Sumy, Chernigov, Mikolaiv, Odesa, y, por supuesto la capital Kiev.



Pues si, han tomado hasta el ayuntamiento. Los nazis andan metidos en una de las 2 acerias, y algunos vestidos de civil ejerciendo de terroristas por los bloques que pisos.

Ese tipo de guerra es larga de liquidar, veremos si al final no se les acaba la paciencia y pasan al modo yanqui. Que lo tendrian muy facil.

Rodeados en la aceria.


----------



## MiguelLacano (27 Mar 2022)

Recapitulando.


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

@PokemonVilnius como va el mes?
Has hecho bien de pasta con las commodities?


----------



## MiguelLacano (27 Mar 2022)

Muy probable.


----------



## Giles Amaury (27 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> ¿Ya han liberado Mariupol?



Mañana y tal.


----------



## Bartleby (27 Mar 2022)

Zelenski está muy decepcionado con la Alianza Atlántico.









Zelenski está «muy decepcionado» con la Alianza


El jefe de gabinete ucraniano, Andriy Yermak, afirma que su país «esperaba más valentía» y «decisiones audaces» en la cumbre




www.elcorreo.com


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Ya están en modo contraofensiva en los sectores de Kiev, Sumy y Kharkov retomando territorios y también en los alrededores de Jerson, por eso los rusos empiezan a evacuar, los ucros han descubierto que el rey estaba desnudo, se están viniendo arriba y estos terminan en Sebastopol.




   Contraofensiva a caballo? Porque de gasofa no les han dejao un puto depósito ....


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Pues si, han tomado hasta el ayuntamiento. Los nazis andan metidos en una de las 2 acerias, y algunos vestidos de civil ejerciendo de terroristas por los bloques que pisos.
> 
> Ese tipo de guerra es larga de liquidar, veremos si al final no se les acaba la paciencia y pasan al modo yanqui. Que lo tendrian muy facil.



No te olvides del de azov que se vistio de mujer para tratar de escapar


----------



## Michael_Knight (27 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Tiene pinta de ser verdad.



Toda la pinta, si la fuente es el "Estado mayor de la federación rusa" ninguna sospecha de propaganda, eso es el evangelio, vamos.


----------



## MiguelLacano (27 Mar 2022)

También es casi seguro


----------



## Impresionante (27 Mar 2022)

Los rusos van a tener que prolongar la guerra, hay que acabar con todos los ucronazis sádicos


----------



## Yomateix (27 Mar 2022)

Cada vez que sufren un ataque, la pullita a Occidente. De hecho en un par de días España envia un avión más lleno de armas ofensivas (que ganas de meterse en berenjenales) Vamos que no son parte de la UE, les envian una gran cantidad de dinero, alimentos, soldados (porque esos mercenarios los contratan con dinero Europeo y de EEUU) armas ofensivas y ofensivas, sanciones a Rusia que pagan los Europeos.....y aún así criticas constantes de Zelensky por no hacer más. Se ha vuelto exigente el hombre, cuando Europa no tendría porqué hacer nada. Y si no siempre está la opción de ir de héroes que luchan por Europa para salvarlos de la siguiente guerra mundial....cuando precisamente lo que intenta Zelensky es que esa guerra porque su prioridad es mantener su puesto, le da igual hasta cuantos civiles tenga que obligar a entrar en guerra o a cuantos tenga que tachar de traidores para asegurarse de que nadie deserte aunque la zona/ciudad sea indefendible.

*Ucrania lamenta la falta de "reacción seria" de Occidente a los ataques en Leópolis*
Las autoridades ucranianas han lamentado la falta de lo que califican de "una reacción seria" por parte de Occidente a los ataques de este sábado en *Leópolis*, en el oeste de *Ucrania*, que coincidieron con la visita a la vecina Polonia del presidente de EEUU, Joe Biden.

"Muchas personas vieron una relación entre esos ataques y la visita de* Biden* a Rzeszów", indicó un portavoz de la presidencia ucraniana, a través de la cuenta en Facebook.


Y mientras Biden demuestra por enésima vez que ya está muy mayor y que se le va la cabecita a la mínima:

*"Putin debe irse": la inesperada frase del discurso de Biden que ni la Casa Blanca previó*

La instantánea llegó en la última línea: *"Por el amor de Dios, este hombre no puede quedarse en el poder* ". Es la primera vez que *Joe Biden* lo dice abiertamente: "*Vladimir Putin* debe dejar el liderazgo de *Rusia*". Y es también la única novedad real e importante del esperado discurso de *Varsovia*. Pero, minutos después de la conclusión, mientras prácticamente todos los periódicos y televisiones titulaban con esta frase, un asesor de la *Casa Blanca* cambió el sentido de dicha frase rápidamente: *"El presidente quiso decir que Putin no puede ejercer su poder *en los países vecinos o en la región. No estaba cuestionando el poder de* Putin* en *Rusia*, *ni estaba evocando la posibilidad de un cambio de régimen en Moscú".*

Es una explicación que no convence a nadie.


----------



## Michael_Knight (27 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Puedes pasar por allí y preguntar a estos señores....
> 
> …
> No te hagas caquitas como los nazis cuando caen en sus manos…



¿Entonces ya está?, ¿seguro?


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> También es casi seguro



Hace poco salio un avion pa Turquia, asi que han pillado mas, el problema esque la infraestructura esta que no exista + apenas quedan pistas, aunque los Bayktar no necesitan una grande


----------



## MiguelLacano (27 Mar 2022)

Y también apunta ser verdad. Lo que no tengo claro es que esto continúe mucho más tiempos siendo así.


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Polonia tiene su propia agenda, a veces es más filotánico que Biden, otras parece desmarcarse (*como cuando en su TV desvelan las atrocidades de los nazis del Azov*), o se desmarcan de la política de la UE sobre refugiados pero les piden que intervengan más en Ucrania contra Rusia. No son aliados fiables para nadie, no lo fueron con la URSS y no lo son con la OTAN ni con la UE.



A ver ... para que lo entiendas: el Azov son los polacos borrachos a las 5 de la mañana .... Cómo se van a escandalizar?


----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *La demencia se está apoderando de Joe Biden*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No me preocupa la demencia de Biden, total, no manda nada en EEUU, solo es un "monigote" del sistema. La que me preocupa es la de Putin, al que nadie se atreve a contradecirle sin mearse en los pantalones o ser "deputado".


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> ¿Entonces ya está?, ¿seguro?



No, lo que es la ciudad residencial esta +-, pero queda una bolsa en la planta metalurgica Azovstal.
Ten en cuenta que eran mas de 10000 ukros defendiendo la ciudad


----------



## pepetemete (27 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Recapitulando.



Como se enteren de esto en Antonia3 o telecirco... a Ferreras le revienta la patata directamente.
Creo que es mejor que sigan anclados en el negacionismo sine die


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> ¿Entonces ya está?, ¿seguro?



Pues como Stalingrado en su momento…solo quedan los sótanos y alguna nave industrial. Allí llevó un mes desde la rendición oficial hasta la muerte del último nazi.

El Ayuntamiento ya cayó….


----------



## Antiparticula (27 Mar 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Siempre hay que dar el beneficio de la duda. En mi experiencia, hay personas honestas en cualquier bando, si bien es verdad que en el pro OTAN está resultando difícil encontrar gente que desee la verdad por encima de todo, los más son simples CMs a sueldo y la mayor parte del resto personas mal informadas.
> 
> Si solo con entender que los mismos que nos han engañado durante dos años con el COVID son los mismos que nos venden la moto con este tema...



¿ha sido la covid un ejercicio/entrenamiento para la propaganda?
Estabamos en "*guerra*" contra el virus.
Cualquier duda era desacreditada como "negacionismo".


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Está claro que Ucrania es un territorio de gran valor en disputa como lo es Siria , Irak o Libia .


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

Dpm, yo he solucionado ya el tema del SWIFT pa enviar dinero a los papas, he tenido que llamar a la vecinita de mis padres para que me ayude a explicarles como va el tema de Monero. A lo mejor me habro una cuenta china o Israeli para poder pasarles pasta al banco como hacia antes


----------



## Agilipollado (27 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Zelenski está muy decepcionado con la Alianza Atlántico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso le pasa por leer burbuja, donde hay muchos partidarios de ir a la guerra contra la "URSS" y luego no se presenta nadie voluntario


----------



## Roedr (27 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Eso era de prever y de imaginar. Los ruskys tienen un dilema. Creo que deberán escalar, si o sí, y machacar todo lo que se mueva, civil o no, en dirección al este. No se trata de llegar a los crímenes de la OTAN en Yugoslavia, destruyendo hasta trenes cargados de gente civil, pero sí presionar y ahogar las rutas civiles hacia el este. De momento están destruyendo toda la infraestructura militar y de combustibles en la región occidental Ucra, Veremos cómo sigue la película. Pero no augura nada bueno.



Pues no, tampoco hay que ser unos animales, sobre todo sin necesidad. Lo que están haciendo de destruir todos los depósitos de combustible parece bastante inteligente y útil. Pocos coches van a moverse cientos de kms sin repostar combustible desde la frontera polaca.


----------



## delhierro (27 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> También es casi seguro



Esos no se les van a acabar, es muy facil llevarlos a un pais vecino y luego meterlos volando bajo. Europa pagara la factura a los Turcos.

La aviación de combate seria si que no volvera. Ningun pais va a poner una base a disposición de kiev.


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No me preocupa la demencia de Biden, total, no manda nada en EEUU, solo es un "monigote" del sistema. La que me preocupa es la de Putin, al que nadie se atreve a contradecirle sin mearse en los pantalones o ser "deputado".



Pero no se lo iban a cargar los oligarcas? En qué quedamos? Es Rusia una autocracia o una oligocracia?


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

En general se esta llendo suave porque aunque se le pinte como a Hitler como un sadico es un cuck. Hay mucha gente muy furiosa en el MoD y en las calles pidiendo arrasar Lviv con termobaricas.


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

*Zelenski reclama más asistencia militar para la guerra en Ucrania: "Sólo pedimos el 1% de los tanques y aviones de la OTAN"*
El presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*, visiblemente enfadado, ha exigido a Occidente que proporcione una fracción del equipo militar en sus reservas y le preguntó si tenían miedo de *Moscú*. Varios países prometieron enviar misiles antiblindaje y antiaéreos, así como armas pequeñas, pero* Zelenski *dijo que *Kiev* necesitaba* tanques, aviones y sistemas antibuque*.

"Eso es lo que tienen nuestros socios, eso es lo que está acumulando polvo allí. Todo esto es no sólo por la libertad de *Ucrania*, sino por la libertad de Europa", dijo en un nuevo vídeo. *Ucrania* necesitaba solo el 1% de los aviones de la OTAN y el 1% de sus tanques y no pediría más, dijo.

"Ya llevamos 31 días esperando. ¿Quién está a cargo de la comunidad euroatlántica? ¿Realmente sigue siendo Moscú, debido al miedo?". él dijo.


----------



## amcxxl (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Yomateix (27 Mar 2022)

Y Europa sigue tragando con el dictador héroe Zelensky y sus constantes críticas a la Otan, ya con mofas incluidas, no se que más quiere ese hombre. Por la libertad de Europa....hay que tener cara para soltar esa perla, el hace morir a civiles para continuar en el puesto. Ahora se mofa de que la Otan tiene miedo a Rusia por no enviarle todas sus exigencias, cuando la Otan ha cambiado sus normativas hasta para enviarle armas ofensivas cuando NO es miembro de la UE y no le deberían haber enviado nada.

*Zelenski reclama más asistencia militar para la guerra en Ucrania: "Sólo pedimos el 1% de los tanques y aviones de la OTAN"*

El presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*, visiblemente enfadado, ha exigido a Occidente que proporcione una fracción del equipo militar en sus reservas *y le preguntó si tenían miedo de Moscú*. Varios países prometieron enviar misiles antiblindaje y antiaéreos, así como armas pequeñas, pero* Zelenski *dijo que *Kiev* necesitaba* tanques, aviones y sistemas antibuque*.

"Eso es lo que tienen nuestros socios, eso es lo que está acumulando polvo allí. Todo esto es no sólo por la libertad de *Ucrania*, sino *por la libertad de Europa*", dijo en un nuevo vídeo. *Ucrania* necesitaba solo el 1% de los aviones de la OTAN y el 1% de sus tanques y no pediría más, dijo.

"Ya llevamos 31 días esperando. *¿Quién está a cargo de la comunidad euroatlántica? ¿Realmente sigue siendo Moscú, debido al miedo?*". él dijo.


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

No se un amigo me ha dicho que se ha abierto una cuenta en UK que opera en Yuanes o no se que poyas, tampoco he mirado exactamente como va.
Israel acepta rublos en casi todas sus movidas, a los judios les mola la pasta y un 8% del pais son judeo-rusos ...


----------



## Azrael_II (27 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Zelenski está muy decepcionado con la Alianza Atlántico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son capaces de volver loco a su títere para que provoque un ataque químico de falsa bandera


----------



## Zappa (27 Mar 2022)

¿Ya han tomado Mariupol los rusos?
¿Y Kharkov?

Siendo así ya solo queda hacer la pinza y asediar Kiev.


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

*Ucrania asegura que Rusia está disparando contra instalaciones de investigación nuclear en Jarkov*
Las fuerzas rusas están disparando contra una instalación de investigación nuclear en la ciudad de *Jarkov*, según ha denunciado el Parlamento ucraniano en una publicación de Twitter.
"Actualmente es imposible estimar la extensión del daño debido a las hostilidades que no se detienen en el área de la instalación nuclear", dijo la Inspección Estatal de Regulación Nuclear en la publicación.
A principios de este mes, los terrenos del Instituto de Física y Tecnología fueron alcanzados por proyectiles rusos. En ese momento, el director general de la instalación dijo que el combustible nuclear que albergaba el núcleo permanecía intacto.
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/javascript%3Avoid(0);


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Mar 2022)

Lanzagranadas Carl Gustav capturado a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el área de Izyum


----------



## delhierro (27 Mar 2022)

ojo material sensible.



Spoiler: columna destruida



<iframe src="" width="640" height="360" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="1" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media; fullscreen; picture-in-picture"></iframe>




De momento se mantiene la diferencia en el trato a los prisioneros.


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¿Ya han tomado Mariupol los rusos?
> ¿Y Kharkov?
> 
> Siendo así ya solo queda hacer la pinza y asediar Kiev.



Mariupol? Mas menos
Kharkov? No creo que la vayan a atacar, el objetivo parece ser aniquilar las fuerzas militares profesionales en el este y avanzar luego hacia Polvata.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Mar 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Y Europa sigue tragando con el dictador héroe Zelensky y sus constantes críticas a la Otan, ya con mofas incluidas, no se que más quiere ese hombre. Por la libertad de Europa....hay que tener cara para soltar esa perla, el hace morir a civiles para continuar en el puesto. Ahora se mofa de que la Otan tiene miedo a Rusia por no enviarle todas sus exigencias, cuando la Otan ha cambiado sus normativas hasta para enviarle armas ofensivas cuando NO es miembro de la UE y no le deberían haber enviado nada.
> 
> *Zelenski reclama más asistencia militar para la guerra en Ucrania: "Sólo pedimos el 1% de los tanques y aviones de la OTAN"*
> 
> ...



Y como piensa que le van a suministrar ese material…alguien deberá arriesgarse a implicarse. Con lo que eso conlleva.


----------



## Zappa (27 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Zelenski está muy decepcionado con la Alianza Atlántico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este pobre hombre se creía que era un miembro importante de la "comunidad internacional" y ahora se da cuenta de que es un peón.
Es mejor conocer las propias limitaciones, fuerzas y debilidades, no sea que te entren ideas raras, como que estás en posición de reclamarle al imperio que se meta en la tercera guerra mundial por tu país.

Aunque el viejo chocho parece que va a seguir abriendo lo bocaza y nos va a meter de todas formas.


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## EGO (27 Mar 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> De eso no tengo la menor duda. Todo lo que pasa en el ámbito terrorista pasa porque algunos quieren que pase. Lo mismo que con el tráfico de drogas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RNE-L21 mediante Tapatalk



Efectivamente.El trafico de drogas es otro mundo en el que no se mueve un kilo sin el permiso de servicios de inteligencia y policia.

El mulah de los terroristas de Alcanar estaba en nomina del CNI.Todo dios sabia que en ese chalet se estaba fabricando madre de Satan y alguien queria pegarse el pegote con una buena detencion,pero las cosas no siempre salen como uno quiere.


----------



## Yomateix (27 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Y como piensa que le van a suministrar ese material…alguien deberá arriesgarse a implicarse. Con lo que eso conlleva.



No se trata de arriesgarse o no, si no de que no es miembro de la UE ni de la Otan y no pueden por normativa enviar ni tanques ni aviones....otra cosa es que se esté haciendo bajo mano, como por ejemplo cuando EEUU quería que otro país le enviase aviones y el a cambio le enviaba los suyos, así no enviaba directamente la Otan aviones a Ucrania....cuando lo estás haciendo solo que de otra manera. Claro que tampoco podían enviar material ofensivo y han decidido que era normativa no la iban a cumplir. Por ejemplo España de nuevo mañana:

"El Ministerio de Defensa enviará este lunes un avión del ejército del Aire con un nuevo cargamento de material ofensivo para las *tropas ucranianas"*


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

Si, si los ucranianos hubieran jugado la baza de, somos hermanos porque nos atacais hubiera tenido exito. Mucha gente que estaba en contra de la guerra ahora esta a favor, no se que esperaban al poner a nazis a hacer barbaridades y enviarselas a las madres de soldados. Mientras tanto llorando a occidente.

Honestamente pienso que el objetivo no era anexionarse Ucrania o parte de esta, pero tengo claro que ahora va a pasar hay demasiadas pistas:
- Gente del gobierno, creo que hasta Putin, diciendo que Ucrania ha perdido la oportunidad de seguir siendo un pais u algo asi
- El presidente de la LPR diciendo que se han ganado el derecho a hacer un referendum sobre su anexion a rusa
- Kherson pasando a usar el rublo para funciones como pagar pensiones

Mis dudas seran que pasara con el occidente de Ucrania, pero de que las fronteras de rusia se expandiran hasta el Dniepr tengo pocas dudas a no ser que pase algo muy muy raro.


----------



## MiguelLacano (27 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pues no, tampoco hay que ser unos animales, sobre todo sin necesidad. Lo que están haciendo de destruir todos los depósitos de combustible parece bastante inteligente y útil. Pocos coches van a moverse cientos de kms sin repostar combustible desde la frontera polaca.



No te olvides que los propios vehículos pueden transportar bidones de combustible. De hecho todos los vehículos militares los llevan de serie para ampliar su alcance sin repostar. Si sólo te ventilas los depósitos no consigues cerrar el flujo, desde un país hostil fronterizo, como es la Polonia idiotizada. Pero vamos, que hablo desde la ignorancia, los tácticos y estrategas sabrán. Eso sí, a tenor de otros conflictos esto que digo parece probable que venga a ocurrir (o debería ocurrir).


----------



## Decimus (27 Mar 2022)

El oráculo Pedro Rublos premoizó que LA HORDA tomaría Dombás sin un solo tiro.


----------



## MiguelLacano (27 Mar 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> No se trata de arriesgarse o no, si no de que no es miembro de la UE ni de la Otan y no pueden por normativa enviar ni tanques ni aviones....otra cosa es que se esté haciendo bajo mano, como por ejemplo cuando EEUU quería que otro país le enviase aviones y el a cambio le enviaba los suyos, así no enviaba directamente la Otan aviones a Ucrania....cuando lo estás haciendo solo que de otra manera. Claro que tampoco podían enviar material ofensivo y han decidido que era normativa no la iban a cumplir. Por ejemplo España de nuevo mañana:
> 
> "El Ministerio de Defensa enviará este lunes un avión del ejército del Aire con un nuevo cargamento de material ofensivo para las *tropas ucranianas"*



Esto es una puta locura.


----------



## frangelico (27 Mar 2022)

Cabe preguntarse por qué Ucrania es tan grotescamente pobre, el PIB de la C. Valenciana con 8 veces más gente. Y es que allí la concentración d de poder y propiedad es incluso mayor que en Rusia. Y supongo que las vetusta nucleares que cualquier día dan un susto nuevo serán también de uno o dos señores, y la industria del ESte también se la habían repartido unos amigos... si ese engendro entra en la UE ni pasando los alemanes a comer cucarachas se puede levantar aquello.









Who Really Benefits from the Creation of a Land Market in Ukraine?


Imposing the creation of a land market in Ukraine will further concentrate control of land in the hands of oligarchs and large agribusinesses, while favoring the interests of foreign investors and banks.




www.oaklandinstitute.org


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

*Los nuevos objetivos de Rusia en Ucrania: destruir "los depósitos de almacenamiento de combustible y de alimentos"*
*Rusia* ha comenzado a destruir los depósitos de almacenamiento de combustible y alimentos de* Ucrania*, lo que significa que el Gobierno tendrá que dispersar las existencias de ambos en un futuro próximo, ha informado el asesor del Ministerio del Interior de *Ucrania*, Vadym Denysenko.

Hablando en la televisión local, Denysenko también dijo que *Rusia* estaba llevando fuerzas a la frontera con *Ucrania *en rotación y que podría hacer nuevos intentos para avanzar en su *invasión de Ucrania*. *Rusia* llama a sus acciones en *Ucrania* una "operación especial".


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Zelenski reclama más asistencia militar para la guerra en Ucrania: "Sólo pedimos el 1% de los tanques y aviones de la OTAN"*
> El presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*, visiblemente enfadado, ha exigido a Occidente que proporcione una fracción del equipo militar en sus reservas y le preguntó si tenían miedo de *Moscú*. Varios países prometieron enviar misiles antiblindaje y antiaéreos, así como armas pequeñas, pero* Zelenski *dijo que *Kiev* necesitaba* tanques, aviones y sistemas antibuque*.
> 
> "Eso es lo que tienen nuestros socios, eso es lo que está acumulando polvo allí. Todo esto es no sólo por la libertad de *Ucrania*, sino por la libertad de Europa", dijo en un nuevo vídeo. *Ucrania* necesitaba solo el 1% de los aviones de la OTAN y el 1% de sus tanques y no pediría más, dijo.
> ...



Pero si van ganando .... para qué quieren más tanques? Han capturao media flota de los rusos ....


----------



## Paddy McAloon (27 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Pues no solo no lo va a conseguir, sino que el impulso y la cohesion como nacion que va a dar Ucrania la victoria en la guerra, mas los esteroides que le va a meter occidente van a tener una Ucrania mirandoles de frente y hablandoles de tu a tu a partir de ahora..a ver como va a llevar eso Moscu porque hace siglos que no tienen que afrontar una situacion asi, no en su parte del mundo (solo visitantes, Napoleon, Hitler..).
> 
> El viejo imperio declinante frente a la nacion emergente, buff....vienen malos tiempos para el ego moscovita.



Te deben pagar con garrafas grandes de lefa anglo-sionista, digo yo.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Mar 2022)

Melitopol parece que ya tiene alcalde pro-ruso, con lo que eso puede indicar de un futuro territorio que se incorporará a la influencia rusa…








И. о. мэра Мелитополя — о возвращении города к мирной жизни


RT поговорил с исполняющим обязанности мэра Мелитополя депутатом от партии «Оппозиционный блок» Галиной Данильченко. Против неё украинские власти возбудили уголовное дело о госизмене. Чиновница рассказала, как в городе налаживается мирная жизнь, в каком состоянии находится социальная и...




russian.rt.com




Esto nos da una idea de cerrar el mar de Azov a Ucrania…veremos.


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Este pobre hombre se creía que era un miembro importante de la "comunidad internacional" y ahora se da cuenta de que es un peón.
> Es mejor conocer las propias limitaciones, fuerzas y debilidades, no sea que te entren ideas raras, como que estás en posición de reclamarle al imperio que se meta en la tercera guerra mundial por tu país.
> 
> *Aunque el viejo chocho parece que va a seguir abriendo lo bocaza y nos va a meter de todas formas.*



Antes se marcan un Kennedy los militares y ponen a Kamala con la lección bien aprendida.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Mar 2022)

todo parece indicar que Rusia si sigue siendo comunista y actor principal del NWO , igual que China


----------



## Paddy McAloon (27 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Esto es una puta locura.



Díselo a tu multi @eltonelero.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (27 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Los rusos van a tener que prolongar la guerra, hay que acabar con todos los ucronazis sádicos



Jajajaja


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

*La guerra en Ucrania da un vuelco en un mes a la alimentación mundial.*
La* guerra de Ucrania* ha desestabilizado en un mes los mercados agrícolas y está obligando a realizar cambios políticos para salvar el abastecimiento de alimentos y amortiguar los precios.

Tras cumplirse un mes de la invasión rusa, las alarmas sobre sus consecuencias en la agricultura, la pesca y la alimentación igualan, o incluso superan, las alertas desatadas durante la pandemia en los países desarrollados.

La reducción de materias primas de Ucrania y de Rusia puede desembocar en hambrunas, pérdidas económicas para la industria y encarecerá la comida.

La Unión Europea (UE) y sus Gobiernos, entre ellos el español, se ven obligados a pisar el acelerador para dar soluciones.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (27 Mar 2022)

No engañais a nadie


----------



## frangelico (27 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Zelenski reclama más asistencia militar para la guerra en Ucrania: "Sólo pedimos el 1% de los tanques y aviones de la OTAN"*
> El presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*, visiblemente enfadado, ha exigido a Occidente que proporcione una fracción del equipo militar en sus reservas y le preguntó si tenían miedo de *Moscú*. Varios países prometieron enviar misiles antiblindaje y antiaéreos, así como armas pequeñas, pero* Zelenski *dijo que *Kiev* necesitaba* tanques, aviones y sistemas antibuque*.
> 
> "Eso es lo que tienen nuestros socios, eso es lo que está acumulando polvo allí. Todo esto es no sólo por la libertad de *Ucrania*, sino por la libertad de Europa", dijo en un nuevo vídeo. *Ucrania* necesitaba solo el 1% de los aviones de la OTAN y el 1% de sus tanques y no pediría más, dijo.
> ...



El 1% de los aviones de combate de la OTAN serán unos 50. Ni en eso sabe mentir, y además no tiene pilotos (¿ o también los quiere?). Que le pasen a estas alturas todos los MiG,-29 de los países del Este, que deben estar más cerca de 100 que de 50, poco iba a cambiar las cosas si no hay bases, depósitos de combustible, etc.


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La guerra en Ucrania da un vuelco en un mes a la alimentación mundial.*
> La* guerra de Ucrania* ha desestabilizado en un mes los mercados agrícolas y está obligando a realizar cambios políticos para salvar el abastecimiento de alimentos y amortiguar los precios.
> 
> Tras cumplirse un mes de la invasión rusa, las alarmas sobre sus consecuencias en la agricultura, la pesca y la alimentación igualan, o incluso superan, las alertas desatadas durante la pandemia en los países desarrollados.
> ...



Vamos a ver ... lo que está generando un tapón alimentario en los paises de Africa es que no pueden pagar a los rusos por el trigo. Y no pueden pagar porque occidente los ha echado del SWIFT.


----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Les importa una mierda. Cada uno tiene su público. Nadie en occidente va a decir ni mu. Se ignora y punto.
> Los rusos igual. Hay dos bandos sin mediadores ni organismos internacionales. Todo es corrupto.
> Mañana sale Zelenski violando y torturando a una mujer rusa y no importa. El país y ABC dirían que algo habría hecho la mujer o que era rusa.



Les están disparando en las piernas. Evidentemente son crímenes de guerra, además tienen la desvergüenza de grabarlos y difundirlos. Pero no seáis infantiles, los rusos estarán haciendo los mismo o cosas peores, pero en este caso son más inteligentes y no los graban. Las guerras son así de hijodeputas, y cuanto más desesperados estén los bandos será peor. ¿Acaso no habría algo más cruel que usar armas químicas o nucleares que no distinguen entre militares y civiles?.

Por otra parte la lógica de las guerras, suponiendo que los matones sigan alguna lógica, dicta que al enemigo es mejor cargarlo de heridos que de muertos, pero también que es absurdo que hieras a tus prisioneros, puesto que es mejor prisioneros que andan por si mismos que tener que trasladarlos en camillas. Por lo que posiblemente a estos soldados lo que están haciendo es dejarlos heridos para que luego los rusos se hagan cargo de ellos.


----------



## MiguelLacano (27 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Díselo a tu multi @eltonelero.



Estaba a punto de bloquearle ya de una puta vez. Pero luego he pensado que me gusta dar caña a un nazi catalúrfico como ustec, y no quiero privarme de ese placer. Así que seguirá a mi vista.


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

*Ucrania denuncia que Rusia ha usado bombas de racimo en Donetsk.*
Las tropas rusas usaron bombas de racimo en un área residencial de Krasnohorivka, en la región de Donetsk. Así lo ha denunciado el Ministerio del Interior de *Ucrania* en Telegram, según informa la agencia de noticias ucraniana UNIAN. "El enemigo disparó múltiples lanzacohetes Tornado-C en el sector residencial de Krasnohorivka. Las tropas rusas utilizaron bombas de racimo prohibidas", denuncia.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (27 Mar 2022)

Ucrania debe escalar la guerra todo lo posible siendo lo mas agresivos que puedan para forzar a los rusos a cometer el error de tirar armas quimicas y demas y garantizar la entrada de la NATO en el conflicto, además de desgastar a un mas lo que quede del ejercito ruso. Emboscadas por la noche, que los civiles pongan bombas en los cuartgeles rusos de noche, acuchillar a las patrullas rusas, usar perros de presa si hace falta. Generar psicosis en los soldados rusos, desmoralizarlos, para que el alto mando cometa un error. 

Una vez logrado eso, para la NATO va a ser cuestión de coser y cantar, ya que la NATO SI es un EJERCITO PROFESIONAL


----------



## Paddy McAloon (27 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Estaba a punto de bloquearle ya de una puta vez. Pero luego he pensado que me gusta dar caña a un nazi catalúrfico como ustec, y no quiero privarme de ese placer. Así que seguirá a mi vista.



Sois como Clark Kent y Superman: cuando aparece uno, desaparece el otro y viceversa. Te tengo clichado.


----------



## Zappa (27 Mar 2022)

Sea la guerra horrible o no, arrasar ciudades con armas de destrucción masiva (y puede que las termobáricas en breve estén en esa categoría si a la ONU se le mete entre ceja y ceja que así sea) es un crimen de esos que luego, o ganas la guerra o pasa factura DE VERDAD.

Hay que hacer la guerra sin salvajadas, porque cuando entras en el terreno de arrasar con bombas ciudades llenas de civiles, o ganas, o te garantizo que acabarás como la Alemania Nazi tras la WW2 en el mejor de los casos.



> ya veremos al final como acaba este asunto, pero hay gente que esta fugando con fuego en ucrania buscando una reaccion desproporcionada, con la esperanza de que eso haga entra a la otan directamente en juego; la otan no va a entrar directamente en juego porque saben lo que realmente les espera, por muchas declaraciones que hagan stoltenberg



Eso también depende.

Si repiten algo como los peores bombardeos de la segunda guerra mundial, puede, solo puede, que los ánimos se caldéen tanto, que entre:

- La pandemia
- Las vacunas
- La crisis
- La psicosis generalizada

directamente a occidente SE LE PIRE, y entremos en el modo *pulsión de muerte*.

El ansia de sangre es cada vez mayor en todos.


----------



## quijotin (27 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Claro, el enemigo común se llama democracia, y la van a combartir allá donde esté.



La democracia que censura completamente ciertos medios de comunicación? No veo la diferencia respecto a lo que se hace en China o Rusia


----------



## Michael_Knight (27 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Pues como Stalingrado en su momento…solo quedan los sótanos y alguna nave industrial. Allí llevó un mes desde la rendición oficial hasta la muerte del último nazi.
> 
> El Ayuntamiento ya cayó….



Joder, pues como acabe la cosa para los invasores igual que acabó en Stalingrado...


----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Los antiguos samurais nunca se dejaban atrapar, antes se suicidaban, y ahora entiendo que tiene su lógica. Los islamistas, los chechenos, los nazis del Azov, se comportan en la guerra de una forma salvaje, muy parecido a como se hacía en la antigüedad.



Repito, son claramente crímenes de guerra. Les disparan en la piernas para inutilizarlos. Hoy día lo más "lógico" es cargar al enemigo de heridos, los cuales debe curar, dar paguita y mantener hasta que se mueran de viejos. A los muertos los entierran y están un par de meses llorándolos sus familiares. Es más "eficiente" lo primero que lo segundo si el objetivo es debilitar y colapsar a tu enemigo.


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

*Borrell descarta que Putin corte el crudo y el gas a Europa como represalia por las sanciones por la guerra en Ucrania.*
El alto representante de la Unión Europea (UE) para Asuntos Exteriores, *Josep Borrell*, ha descartado que el presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, pueda ordenar un corte de los suministros de petróleo y gas a Europa como represalia por las duras sanciones económicas impuestas a *Moscú* en respuesta a la *guerra en Ucrania*.

*Rusia "*necesita vender su petróleo y su gas", aseguró Borrell en una entrevista con Efe en el marco del Foro de Doha, en el que hoy participó junto a líderes y estrategas políticos de todo el mundo reunidos en la capital catarí para analizar una serie de asuntos de máxima preocupación global, como la *guerra de Ucrania*, la crisis de refugiados o el cambio climático.

El diplomático español destacó que *Moscú* obtiene de la venta de hidrocarburos "una cantidad considerable de recursos financieros que necesita, porque las sanciones han bloqueado los activos que tiene el Banco Central ruso en los bancos americanos, europeos y japoneses", aunque reconoció que "no son todos los activos" con que cuenta, porque* Moscú* "tiene muchos en China y en otros países en los que no podemos actuar".

"No son todos los activo pero le hemos bloqueado una parte muy importante de sus reservas de cambio", aseguró.


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Joder, pues como acabe la cosa para los invasores igual que acabó en Stalingrado...






Los invasores son la OTAN y los Ucranianos, son ciudades rusas, asi que acabara bien, no te preocupes.
Los tanques avanzan!


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Borrell descarta que Putin corte el crudo y el gas a Europa como represalia por las sanciones por la guerra en Ucrania.*
> El alto representante de la Unión Europea (UE) para Asuntos Exteriores, *Josep Borrell*, ha descartado que el presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, pueda ordenar un corte de los suministros de petróleo y gas a Europa como represalia por las duras sanciones económicas impuestas a *Moscú* en respuesta a la *guerra en Ucrania*.
> 
> *Rusia "*necesita vender su petróleo y su gas", aseguró Borrell en una entrevista con Efe en el marco del Foro de Doha, en el que hoy participó junto a líderes y estrategas políticos de todo el mundo reunidos en la capital catarí para analizar una serie de asuntos de máxima preocupación global, como la *guerra de Ucrania*, la crisis de refugiados o el cambio climático.
> ...



Ahora a pagar en Rublos ejejejeje


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Ucrania debe escalar la guerra todo lo posible siendo lo mas agresivos que puedan para forzar *a los rusos a cometer el error de tirar armas quimicas* y demas y garantizar la entrada de la NATO en el conflicto, además de desgastar a un mas lo que quede del ejercito ruso. Emboscadas por la noche, que los civiles pongan bombas en los cuartgeles rusos de noche, acuchillar a las patrullas rusas, usar perros de presa si hace falta. Generar psicosis en los soldados rusos, desmoralizarlos, para que el alto mando cometa un error.
> 
> Una vez logrado eso, para la NATO va a ser cuestión de coser y cantar, ya que la NATO SI es un EJERCITO PROFESIONAL



Vamos a ver .... te estoy ganando la pelea, te he cortao los pies y las manos y no puedes más que dar palos de ciego con los muñones .... para qué cojones te voy a echar ácido sulfúrico en la cara? Prefiero mirar como manoteas, descojonarme un rato y cuando me aburra darte un buen hostión en la jeta y acabar con tanta tontería.....  

Por otra parte aunque te eche vivo en la bañera de ácido, la OTAN no va a venir a ayudarte. Piensa que por algo te estás llevando tu las hostias ahora mismo y no la OTAN. No es casualidad.


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

*Ucrania lamenta la falta de "reacción seria" de Occidente a los ataques en Leópolis.*
Las autoridades ucranianas han lamentado la falta de lo que califican de "una reacción seria" por parte de Occidente a los ataques de este sábado en *Leópolis*, en el oeste de *Ucrania*, que coincidieron con la visita a la vecina Polonia del presidente de EEUU, Joe Biden.

"Muchas personas vieron una relación entre esos ataques y la visita de* Biden* a Rzeszów", indicó un portavoz de la presidencia ucraniana, a través de la cuenta en Facebook.

La fuente presidencial aludía así a la presencia del presidente estadounidense en esa ciudad polaca, el viernes, donde visitó a sus tropas estacionadas cerca de la frontera con *Ucrania*.


----------



## Aurkitu (27 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Pues ya estaría.
> 
> Este es el mensaje que está circulando en la esfera civil rusa.
> 
> ...



Lo estamos viendo aquí gracias a cuatro aneuronales profundos que todos conocemos, y como no dan para más, utilizan el mismo vocabulario y se regodean en ver humillaciones y vísceras de soldados rusos en una especie de tara entre sádica y necrófila deshumanizadora, _creyéndose_ que eso expresa cierta debilidad de la intervención rusa y es todo lo contrario...es fácil imaginarse ser ruso y ver esos videos e imágenes, lo que les pueden llegar a calentar y a unir. En parte, supongo, es lo que esos elementos ultranacionalistas quieren provocar, que los soldados rusos se dejen llevar por la venganza y actúen de la misma forma bárbara y cruel; para postre de nuestros medios y una opinión pública occidental extremadamente moldeable. No tienen que caer en ese tipo de trampas y supongo lo tienen muy claro, con ordenes estrictas que pueden suponer penas elevadas. Convención de Ginebra entre militares, y filobanderista declarado con sangre y actos crueles de por medio, eliminación rápida,_ paseíllo_, sin torturas ni escarnios audiovisuales. Si el sujeto ha sido excesivamente mediático, juicio en Rusia y perpetúa.


----------



## Carlos Dutty (27 Mar 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> No te emociones con la caída de Putin. Los rusos anteponen la seguridad a la libertad y tienen muy clarito que occidente va a por ellos. Si Putin cae, casi con toda seguridad será sustituido por alguien (seguramente un militar) de línea más dura aún



Aunque no lo creas yo lo digo por el bien de Rusia, no estoy hablando nada de su relacción con occidente. Es más, en el Mundo se necesitan contrapesos, siempre lo he pensado, pero contrapesos que ofrezcan distintas visiones entre como hacer avanzar al Ser Humano.

Y hablando de Rusia, casi cualquier sistema político que se implate y acabase con el sistema actual que parece que tiene como última misión robar todo lo posible al pueblo ruso sería mejor para la nación rusa. El inicio de esta invasión y, tras ésta, el pésimo rendimiento ruso tiene una razón de fondo: corrupción como forma de Gobierno y su intento de afianzarla aun más.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (27 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Vamos a ver .... te estoy ganando la pelea, te he cortao los pies y las manos y no puedes más que dar palos de ciego .... para qué cojones te voy a echar ácido sulfúrico en la cara? Prefiero mirar como manoteas, descojonarme un rato y cuando me aburra darte un buen hostión en la jeta y acabar con tanta tontería.....
> 
> Por otra parte aunque te eche vivo en la bañera de ácido, la OTAN no va a venir a ayudarte. Piensa que por algo te estás llevando tu las hostias ahora mismo y no la OTAN. No es casualidad.



¿Quien te ha dicho a ti que yo sea ucraniano? A ver si el que manoteas eres tu


----------



## Mig29 (27 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> todo parece indicar que Rusia si sigue siendo comunista y actor principal del NWO , igual que China



Menuda credibilidad esa imagen, confunden la bandera de Iran con la de Siria, y la de Emiratos con la de Iran, y la de Siria con la de Emiratos.......


----------



## paconan (27 Mar 2022)

en espera de los que se puedan producir por las hambrunas en áfrica, esos no van a ser ucranianos

Refugiados que huyen de Ucrania (desde el 24 de febrero de 2022)*JSON
3.821.049
Última actualización 26 de marzo de 2022
Los datos se actualizan diariamente a las 12:00 CET.

*Las estadísticas de llegada se compilan a partir de una variedad de fuentes, principalmente datos proporcionados por las autoridades de los puntos fronterizos oficiales. Si bien se ha hecho todo lo posible para garantizar que se verifique toda la información estadística, las cifras de algunas llegadas representan una estimación. La triangulación de información y fuentes se realiza de manera continua. Por lo tanto, pueden ocurrir modificaciones en las cifras, incluso con carácter retroactivo. En particular, el derecho a moverse libremente dentro del espacio Schengen significa que hay muy pocos controles fronterizos dentro de la Unión Europea. Los datos de llegadas a los países Schengen (Hungría, Polonia, Eslovaquia) fronterizos con Ucrania, por lo tanto, solo representan los cruces fronterizos hacia ese país, pero estimamos que una gran cantidad de personas se han trasladado a otros países. Además,

Otras 50.000 personas se trasladaron a la Federación Rusa desde las regiones de Donetsk y Lugansk entre el 21 y el 23 de febrero. 





__





Situation Ukraine Refugee Situation







data2.unhcr.org


----------



## fulcrum29smt (27 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Importante puntualización. Oportuna además, supongo que al ser la posición de partida parece fácil poder buscar alternativas.



Los misiles basados en silos tienen objetivos prefijados, cada uno de ellos tiene en su inercial cargado el objetivo que deben atacar sus cabezas nucleares MIRV, logicamente esto es programable pero normalmente tienen asignado su objetivo.

En misiles móviles como los SLBM se siguen las estrellas para orientarse aunque por supuesto se parte de la posición conocida desde el submarino en el momento del lanzamiento, los que van en lanzadores móviles si es importante conocer la posición de lanzamiento mediante Glonass o bien se puede lanzar desde una posición prefijada de lanzamiento preparada para ello (por ejemplo, en un claro en un bosque cercano a una carretera).

En ICBMs no se usa el GPS, Glonass, o el Beidu Chino debido a que estos sistemas se pueden interferir electronicamente, es mejor usar un sistema pasivo que no realice comunicaciones y alcance el objetivo por sus propios medios.


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Sea la guerra horrible o no, arrasar ciudades con armas de destrucción masiva (y puede que las termobáricas en breve estén en esa categoría si a la ONU se le mete entre ceja y ceja que así sea) es un crimen de esos que luego, o ganas la guerra o pasa factura DE VERDAD.
> 
> Hay que hacer la guerra sin salvajadas, porque cuando entras en el terreno de arrasar con bombas ciudades llenas de civiles, o ganas, o te garantizo que acabarás como la Alemania Nazi tras la WW2 en el mejor de los casos.
> 
> ...



Las armas termobáricas están en el inventario de todos los ejércitos. Los yankis las usan profusamente.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Mar 2022)

Mig29 dijo:


> Menuda credibilidad esa imagen, confunden la bandera de Iran con la de Siria, y la de Emiratos con la de Iran, y la de Siria con la de Emiratos.......











Vacuna Sputnik V: ¿qué países la tienen?


La vacuna rusa fue la primera en aprobarse y ya hay numerosos países que la administran




www.abc.es


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

*Defensa envía esta semana un avión con armas y otro con una ambulancia a Ucrania.*
El Ministerio de Defensa enviará este lunes un avión del ejército del Aire con un nuevo cargamento de material ofensivo para las *tropas ucranianas* y el martes otro aeronave militar española trasladara una ambulancia blindada y medicamentos.
Defensa informa de ambos vuelos con material ofensivo y sanitario en las próximas 48 horas y del que habían informado tanto la titular del departamento, Margarita Robles, como el presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, quien el pasado jueves en la cumbre extraordinaria de la OTAN celebrada en Bruselas ratificó su compromiso con *Ucrania *con otro envío de armas.
Este nuevo cargamento de material ofensivo que viajará mañana en un avión A400 del Ejército del Aire se suma al que ya hizo España a primeros de marzo, cuando varios aviones trasladaron hasta un punto cercano a la frontera polaca 1.370 lanzagranadas contra carros, 700.000 cartuchos de ametralladoras y ametralladoras ligeras.
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/javascript%3Avoid(0);


----------



## Roedr (27 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Ucrania debe escalar la guerra todo lo posible siendo lo mas agresivos que puedan para forzar a los rusos a cometer el error de tirar armas quimicas y demas y garantizar la entrada de la NATO en el conflicto, además de desgastar a un mas lo que quede del ejercito ruso. Emboscadas por la noche, que los civiles pongan bombas en los cuartgeles rusos de noche, acuchillar a las patrullas rusas, usar perros de presa si hace falta. Generar psicosis en los soldados rusos, desmoralizarlos, para que el alto mando cometa un error.
> 
> Una vez logrado eso, para la NATO va a ser cuestión de coser y cantar, ya que la NATO SI es un EJERCITO PROFESIONAL



osea tu quieres que Rusia mate a muchos inocentes con armas químicas porque piensas que te conviene


----------



## Zappa (27 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> *Los antiguos samurais* nunca se dejaban atrapar, antes se suicidaban, y ahora entiendo que tiene su lógica. Los islamistas, los chechenos, los nazis del Azov, se comportan en la guerra de una forma salvaje, *muy parecido a como se hacía en la antigüedad*.



Pero es que dejamos de hacernos la guerra de esa forma cuando, en 1914-1918, descubrimos que lo más eficiente DE TODO era usar insecticida de personas.

Como el que coge un spray de RAID y lo echa en la trinchera, y miles de tipos, como las cucarachas, se retuercen espasmódicamente, y se quedan rígidos y muertos.

Como los bichos.

El horror de tal visión para los que creían en la nobleza de la guerra cuerpo a cuerpo, o con "reglas" de caballeros, hizo que, pese a las burradas de la WW2, ya no se volvieran a usar en la misma (quizás en algunos casos, pero no de forma masiva)

Desde entonces, la tendencia es entender que el soldado de a pie que va a la guerra OBEDECE ÓRDENES, y por tanto, no es TOTALMENTE RESPONSABLE de lo que hace cuando obedece.

Así que la idea no es torturarle, ni joderle vivo, sino capturarle, desarmarle, y ponerlo a trabajar como POW.

A los samurais, por otro lado, se les pasó el ardor guerrero cuando vieron la, el último término, futilidad de la carrera armamentísitca:


----------



## Expected (27 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Borrell descarta que Putin corte el crudo y el gas a Europa como represalia por las sanciones por la guerra en Ucrania.*
> El alto representante de la Unión Europea (UE) para Asuntos Exteriores, *Josep Borrell*, ha descartado que el presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, pueda ordenar un corte de los suministros de petróleo y gas a Europa como represalia por las duras sanciones económicas impuestas a *Moscú* en respuesta a la *guerra en Ucrania*.
> 
> *Rusia "*necesita vender su petróleo y su gas", aseguró Borrell en una entrevista con Efe en el marco del Foro de Doha, en el que hoy participó junto a líderes y estrategas políticos de todo el mundo reunidos en la capital catarí para analizar una serie de asuntos de máxima preocupación global, como la *guerra de Ucrania*, la crisis de refugiados o el cambio climático.
> ...



Si lo ha dicho Bórrell no os preocupéis. Con toda seguridad cortarán el gas y el petróleo


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

*Ucrania afirma haber repelido siete ataques rusos en el Donbás.*
Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas han repelido siete ataques de las tropas rusas en las regiones separatistas del *Donbás*, en el este del país, según el alto mando del Ejército de* Ucrania*.

Los ataques se produjeron tanto en *Donetsk *como en *Lugansk*, las dos autoproclamadas repúblicas separatistas en cuya "liberación" afirma querer concentrarse *Moscú* para la nueva etapa de la operación militar emprendida en Ucrania el 24 de febrero.

De acuerdo con las fuentes militares ucranianas, difundidas por el portal _Ukrinform_, se ha logrado destruir varios blindados y otros vehículos militares rusos.


----------



## alfonbass (27 Mar 2022)

quijotin dijo:


> China y Rusia tienen un enemigo en común y están condenadas a entenderse....lo vas pillando o te hago un mapa?



Serán los estados, porque la gente.....a ver si vas a necesitar tu ese mapa....


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

Moscú ha pasado en 30 años de disputarle la hegemonía planetaria USA a disputarse la hegemonia local con Kiev...y estar perdiendola.

Es increible lo que estamos viendo.


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

*Putin busca soldados en todos los rincones de Rusia para reponer sus bajas.*
*Nikolai Efimov*, *Sergey Lobachev, Allaudin Babaev, Andrey Mordvich*... Una voz neutra, funcionarial, lee los nombres de los soldados rusos muertos y prisioneros hasta la fecha desde un megáfono en la parte ucraniana que aún resiste en el asedio de Mariupol. La lista es muy larga, así que tarda mucho tiempo en volver a empezar de nuevo, en la confianza de que los soldados rusos que escuchan al otro lado identifiquen a compañeros de sus unidades y se desmotiven. *La guerra psicológica funciona a todo trapo en los frentes de batalla.* Como en el resto de niveles del conflicto, *Ucrania* muestra una feroz resistencia al enemigo.

El pasado viernes el* Kremlin* anunció que va a centrar su nueva fase de la eufemísticamente llamada "operación especial" en la región del *Donbás*. Pero sobre el terreno, como ya ha sucedido con todos los anuncios anteriores, no se aprecian signos de retirada sobre las zonas ocupadas sino al contrario, hay señales de reforzamiento y permanencia. *Es lo habitual en el Kremlin durante toda esta guerra de agresión: anuncia A y hace Z.* Ayer incluso atacó con misiles la lejana Leópolis, distante del frente 350 kilómetros y base de centenares de miles de desplazados.









Putin busca soldados en todos los rincones de Rusia para reponer sus bajas


Nikolai Efimov, Sergey Lobachev, Allaudin Babaev, Andrey Mordvich... Una voz neutra, funcionarial, lee los nombres de los soldados rusos muertos y prisioneros hasta la fecha desde...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Zappa (27 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Las armas termobáricas están en el inventario de todos los ejércitos. Los yankis las usan profusamente.



Y sin embargo, mira qué artículo más reciente al respecto del tema:









Are Thermobaric Weapons Lawful? - Lieber Institute West Point


While thermobaric weapons themselves are not unlawful, their use to directly target civilians would violate the law of armed conflict.




lieber.westpoint.edu





Se preguntan si son legales.    
Y habla de Rusia y lo mala que es por tenerlas.

Las usaron en Vietnam los EEUU, pero eso son películas de hace 50 años.
Y si no, se hace una nueva película en la que se explica que en realidad eran de ARVN.


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> ¿Quien te ha dicho a ti que yo sea ucraniano? A ver si el que manoteas eres tu



Te estaba poniendo un ejemplo que puedas entender. Obviamente ni tu eres ukro ni yo ruso. Era para que visualizaras bien la situación.


----------



## piru (27 Mar 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Sobre los biolaboratorios.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Recordemos que siempre se ha sospechado de los Juegos Mundiales Militares de 2019 celebrados en Wuhan, China, como foco original que trajo el Coronavirus de China a Europa. En esos juegos participó Ucrania. ¿No habrá sido al revés y el coronabicho viajó de Europa a China?









Juegos Mundiales Militares de 2019 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

*El papa repudia la invasion en Ucrania y pide que se busque "seriamente" la paz.*
El papa Francisco condenó hoy la invasion* en Ucrania*, repudió los conflictos que "devastan" el presente y el futuro de las sociedades y pidió a los gobernantes que negocien "seriamente" la paz.

"Ha pasado más de un mes del inicio de la *invasión en Ucrania*, de esta guerra cruel e insensata que, como toda guerra, es una derrota para todos. Hay que repudiar la *guerra*", que obliga a "padres y madres a enterrar a sus hijos, que hace que los hombres maten a sus hermanos sin haberlos nunca visto" y en la que "los poderosos deciden y los pobres mueren", dijo Francisco, tras el rezo del Ángelus.

El pontífice sostuvo que la* invasion *es "un acto bárbaro y sacrílego" y que "no puede ser algo inevitable" a lo que la gente acabe acostumbrándose.


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Y sin embargo, mira qué artículo más reciente al respecto del tema:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In Irak, y en Yugoslavia .... y cualquier sitio donde hay un bunker dificil de destruir con gente atrincherada disparándoles.


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

Aún estamos esperando que Zapatero y la diputada Adriana Lastra miembros de Grupo Puebla que exigieron la retirada de sanciones contra Rusia . se retracten de sus declaraciones y apoyen sin paliativos al pueblo ucraniano contra la agresión del hijoPutin.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (27 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> osea tu quieres que Rusia mate a muchos inocentes con armas químicas porque piensas que te conviene



La guerra la ha declarado Rusia, Ucrania podia rendirse para salvar vidas y ser esclavizados o luchar para ganarla. Si quieren ganarla, deberan morir cientos de miles. Ojo, los rusos moriran tambien sino el doble o mas al largo plazo

Si no estan dispuestos a hacer ese sacrificio, lo mejor es que se rindan. Los afganos lo tuvieron claro


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

Un día más el hijoPutin lanzando bombas sobre civiles indefensos y Ucrania peleando contra los invasores. 

Por mucho que algunos insistan en ello, por lo que sabemos no es Ucrania la que ha invadido Rusia ni esta bombardeando sobre sus ciudades.


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Melitopol parece que ya tiene alcalde pro-ruso, con lo que eso puede indicar de un futuro territorio que se incorporará a la influencia rusa…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En Kherson se usara el Rublo a partir de Abril, vamos hacia Novorrosia chavales.
El futuro no podia ser mas soleado!


----------



## Zappa (27 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> In Irak, y en Yugoslavia .... y cualquier sitio donde hay un bunker dificil de destruir con gente atrincherada disparándoles.



Si, si, tu mismo lo dices.
Búnkeres y cuevas.

*- "Es que se esconden los muy joputas de los moromierdas, pero los rusos son muy malos y las han lanzado contras las ciudades"*
_*- "(en bajito) ¿Pero no había un búnker ahí...?"*_
*- "Eso es propaganda rusa, era una escuela llena de niños racializados y no-binarios"*


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (27 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Te estaba poniendo un ejemplo que puedas entender. Obviamente ni tu eres ukro ni yo ruso. Era para que visualizaras bien la situación.



Esto es muy sencillo, la guerra con Rusia es inevitable, así que mejor en estas circunstancias.

Rusia es un desecho que no ha asumido que ya no es ni volvera a ser jamas un Imperio, su tiempo ya pasó, pero se niegan a aceptarlo, así que habrá guerra y la ganaremos, pero si la luchamos en Ucrania y ahora, la ganaremos antes y con menos bajas.

Otra cosa es China que si puede plantear terminos de contraposicion similares a la URRSS


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

El «carnicero de Mariúpol»: 

Mijail Mizintsev, el general que ordenó bombardear un teatro y un hospital infantil  











El «carnicero de Mariúpol»: Mijail Mizintsev, el general que ordenó bombardear un teatro y un hospital infantil


Está considerado uno de los «favoritos» de Putin y tiene experiencia en destrucción de ciudades en Siria



www.abc.es


----------



## Roedr (27 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> La guerra la ha declarado Rusia, Ucrania podia rendirse para salvar vidas y ser esclavizados o luchar para ganarla. Si quieren ganarla, deberan morir cientos de miles. Ojo, los rusos moriran tambien sino el doble o mas al largo plazo
> 
> Si no estan dispuestos a hacer ese sacrificio, lo mejor es que se rindan. Los afganos lo tuvieron claro



Te lo repito, has expresado tu deseo de que los rusos usen armas químicas, que meten a muchos inocentes, porque piensas que eso te conviene.


----------



## frangelico (27 Mar 2022)

Fue muy salvaje lo de Argelia . Más de 200k muertos aunque no se sabe bien por todas las burradas no documentadas que ocurrieron. Yo conocí a un general francés que estuvo allí y murió hace no mucho, ya centenario. Y decía también que fue una guerra asquerosa y salvaje.

Y ocurrieron en pleno Paris burradas como esta






Masacre de París (1961) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> En Kherson se usara el Rublo a partir de Abril, vamos hacia Novorrosia chavales.
> El futuro no podia ser mas soleado!



En Jerson ya estan evacuando porque tienen a la contraofensiva ucra a las puertas.

Next stop...Crimea.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (27 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Te lo repito, has expresado tu deseo de que los rusos usen armas químicas, que meten a muchos inocentes, porque piensas que eso te conviene.



Si quieren ganar en ultima instancia, deben someter a los rusos a tales bajas que les fuercen a cometer ese error, si.
Rusia terminará movilizandose aunque sea parcialmente y Ucrania no puede ganar una guerra ofensiva, necesita escalar la situación para que la NATO intervenga


----------



## quijotin (27 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Serán los estados, porque la gente.....a ver si vas a necesitar tu ese mapa....



Hablamos siempre de estados. La gente no pinta nada, ni allí ni aquí....O eres otro tontaina que se ha creido el cuento de la "democracia"?


----------



## Michael_Knight (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1001679
> 
> 
> Los invasores son la OTAN y los Ucranianos, son ciudades rusas, asi que acabara bien, no te preocupes.
> Los tanques avanzan!



Algunos de por aquí tenéis que ser trolls a la fuerza, no me creo que haya alguien que puede decir en serio tales gilipolleces.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Joder, pues como acabe la cosa para los invasores igual que acabó en Stalingrado...



Es que los invasores son los nazis…y van a terminar igual.


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

La peor destrucción a la que se puede llevar a un país es negándole su futuro, su libertad y someterlo a la tiranía y voluntad de un país invasor que desprecia la vida de los seres humanos.


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

Es lo que pasa cuando dices que los rusos han dicho lo que no han dicho .... El estudio pormenorizado del nivel de la prensa española con este asunto da para tesis doctoral ...   Igual Pedro se anima a hacer una tesis doctoral de verdad, para variar ....


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Algunos de por aquí tenéis que ser trolls a la fuerza, no me creo que haya alguien que puede decir en serio tales gilipolleces.



O al menos se lo creen....son cabezas cuadradas.


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La peor destrucción a la que se puede llevar a un país es negándole su futuro, su libertad y someterlo a la tiranía y voluntad de un país invasor que desprecia la vida de los seres humanos.



Que vida lleva Teodoro? Sabes algo? Aun quedais los sábados para escupir aceitunas?


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

La unica respuesta que estan dando los rusos a la contraofensiva ucra...es enviar Kaliber desdd 1000 Km para volar algunos graneros y gasolineras en Galitza....impotencia es poco.


----------



## alfonbass (27 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Coño ... pues como en cualquier parte ..... nunca. No tienes más que ver que que Valtónyc está en Bélgica por no hacerle compañía a Pablo Hasel. Lo mires como quieras, es lo que es. Qué al cabo de equis años salgan de la cárcel por sentencia de Estrasburgo? Eso no cambia nada los hechos.
> 
> La tolerancia humana la conozco bien. Como la de los individuos. Si tienen que aguantar, porque no les queda otra, tolerantes de la hostia, ma non troppo. Pero si vienen mal dadas, para aguantar tonterías la tolerancia de mis santos cojones. Los estados lo mismo. Paripé si conviene y leña si no está el horno para bollos. En TODAS partes, no solo en Rusia.
> 
> Y si te refieres a libertad ECONOMICA, exactamente lo mismo. En el estado se establece una simbiosis entre política y economía que hace que quien tiene dinero para comprar voluntades políticas disfrute de una enorme ventaja y APLASTE cualquier posible competencia. En Rusia, en USA y en Cochinchina.



A ver, primero, yo no hablé de Valtonyc en ningún momento, de hecho, ni siquiera conozco bien el caso, pero eso no es importante. 
Lo importante es si tu puedes decir con libertad que apoyas a Putin en esto o no, en occidente nadie te mete en la cárcel ni te supone ningún tipo de problemas...en Rusia no ocurre lo mismo con alguien que piense lo contrario, pregúntate entonces quien tiene más libertad...

Claro que me refiero a libertad económica, a no depender del estado, porque, básicamente no tiene herramientas para ayudarte, eso es algo que debería aprenderse de pequeño, a subsistir por uno mismo, a buscarse las castañas, a crear negocios y si, a superar las derrotas, que las hay, porque es un juego humano...simplemente

De hecho, Rusia representa esa derrota del estado, y no tienes que investigar mucho para ver qué cantidad de pensión le queda a la gente en Rusia y la cantidad de personas que, después de un curro habitual tienen que echar más horas porque no les llega, compara eso con Suiza y ya me vas contando de qué cojones sirve buscar enemigos y la supervivencia de un estado que mantiene esas condiciones en grandes partes del país
Está demostrado que el estado solo se sirve a uno mismo, precisamente en un terreno de libertad pocas voluntades políticas puedes comprar, pero es que esa libertad existe muy a cuenta gotas en este mundo. Lo que no quiere decir que no sea mejor, ese es el auténtico enemigo de la gente, el estado, el ruso, el español, el americano, el alemán...todos, TODOS


----------



## alfonbass (27 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Coño ... pues como en cualquier parte ..... nunca. No tienes más que ver que que Valtónyc está en Bélgica por no hacerle compañía a Pablo Hasel. Lo mires como quieras, es lo que es. Qué al cabo de equis años salgan de la cárcel por sentencia de Estrasburgo? Eso no cambia nada los hechos.
> 
> La tolerancia humana la conozco bien. Como la de los individuos. Si tienen que aguantar, porque no les queda otra, tolerantes de la hostia, ma non troppo. Pero si vienen mal dadas, para aguantar tonterías la tolerancia de mis santos cojones. Los estados lo mismo. Paripé si conviene y leña si no está el horno para bollos. En TODAS partes, no solo en Rusia.
> 
> Y si te refieres a libertad ECONOMICA, exactamente lo mismo. En el estado se establece una simbiosis entre política y economía que hace que quien tiene dinero para comprar voluntades políticas disfrute de una enorme ventaja y APLASTE cualquier posible competencia. En Rusia, en USA y en Cochinchina.



A ver, primero, yo no hablé de Valtonyc en ningún momento, de hecho, ni siquiera conozco bien el caso, pero eso no es importante. 
Lo importante es si tu puedes decir con libertad que apoyas a Putin en esto o no, en occidente nadie te mete en la cárcel ni te supone ningún tipo de problemas...en Rusia no ocurre lo mismo con alguien que piense lo contrario, pregúntate entonces quien tiene más libertad...

Claro que me refiero a libertad económica, a no depender del estado, porque, básicamente no tiene herramientas para ayudarte, eso es algo que debería aprenderse de pequeño, a subsistir por uno mismo, a buscarse las castañas, a crear negocios y si, a superar las derrotas, que las hay, porque es un juego humano...simplemente

De hecho, Rusia representa esa derrota del estado, y no tienes que investigar mucho para ver qué cantidad de pensión le queda a la gente en Rusia y la cantidad de personas que, después de un curro habitual tienen que echar más horas porque no les llega, compara eso con Suiza y ya me vas contando de qué cojones sirve buscar enemigos y la supervivencia de un estado que mantiene esas condiciones en grandes partes del país
Está demostrado que el estado solo se sirve a uno mismo, precisamente en un terreno de libertad pocas voluntades políticas puedes comprar, pero es que esa libertad existe muy a cuenta gotas en este mundo. Lo que no quiere decir que no sea mejor, ese es el auténtico enemigo de la gente, el estado, el ruso, el español, el americano, el alemán...todos, TODOS


----------



## Zepequenhô (27 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> ¿Y en qué conflictos de África ha intervenido EEUU?



Hazle esa pregunta a los libios, los congoleños, los somalíes, los angoleños, los saharauis, los egipcios, los sudaneses, 

Joder. Si terminamos antes diciendo donde no ha metido la zarpa la CIA.


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> La guerra la ha declarado Rusia, Ucrania podia rendirse para salvar vidas y ser esclavizados o luchar para ganarla. Si quieren ganarla, deberan morir cientos de miles. Ojo, los rusos moriran tambien sino el doble o mas al largo plazo
> 
> Si no estan dispuestos a hacer ese sacrificio, lo mejor es que se rindan. Los afganos lo tuvieron claro



Ya he comentado que Rusia no está en guerra y no ha sido declarada. Lo que están haciendo los rusos es una cacería de nazis. Están despiojando a la criatura.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (27 Mar 2022)

Lo que veo son unos depósitos de armas brutales de Ucrania...ese país es mucho más fuerte militarmente hablando que España. No entiendo como no habían machacado del todo Lugansk y Donest ante las cantiades ingentes de armas que tenían.


----------



## alfonbass (27 Mar 2022)

quijotin dijo:


> Hablamos siempre de estados. La gente no pinta nada, ni allí ni aquí....O eres otro tontaina que se ha creido el cuento de la "democracia"?



Si piensas que la gente no cuenta nada, te queda mucho que sufrir en esta vida...no te preocupes, ya crecerás


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

Si saben que el hijoPutin está del todo paranoico, porqué echan más leña al fuego ? 

Quién se beneficia de todo este montaje ?


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> En Jerson ya estan evacuando porque tienen a la contraofensiva ucra a las puertas.
> 
> Next stop...Crimea.



Serio o troll?


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

Porque tengo parienta, pero el Tinder aqui ahora en Polonia debe de ser una locura ...


----------



## Roedr (27 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Si quieren ganar en ultima instancia, deben someter a los rusos a tales bajas que les fuercen a cometer ese error, si.
> Rusia terminará movilizandose aunque sea parcialmente y Ucrania no puede ganar una guerra ofensiva, necesita escalar la situación para que la NATO intervenga



Si escala mucho terminas muerto por la radiación. Yo iría al médico a que te revisen el flujo de oxígeno al cerebro.


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

Dia 32 de la guerra de los tres dias .

Seguimos desnazificando y liberando de sus problemas materiales al pueblo ucraniado, los matamos y Dios decide quien es bueno y quien es malo


----------



## Red Star (27 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Allsee/elgato qué coño va a ser pro-otan...
> 
> y con estiércol creo que te colaste también



*@allseeyingeye* es un spammer enmierdador de cuidado. *@estiercol inmobiliario* lo toleré al principio del hilo, pero empezó a postear mierda que no aportaba nada y a decir tonterías. Además, creo que está un poco mal de la cabeza.


----------



## alcorconita (27 Mar 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Lo que veo son unos depósitos de armas brutales de Ucrania...ese país es mucho más fuerte militarmente hablando que España. No entiendo como no habían machacado del todo Lugansk y Donest ante las cantiades ingentes de armas que tenían.




Y la cosa escala si tienes en cuenta todo lo que les ha sido suministrado y ha ido al mercado negro. Una barbaridad lo que han metido allí.


----------



## vettonio (27 Mar 2022)

No son mas que meros instrumentos. Lo que persiguen los de "arriba" del bando ukronazi e incluso los otánicos es provocar al oso ruso para que dé zarpazos a lo bestia y así tener la excusa para responder.

Sun Tzu previno sobre ello. La ira es mala consejera del general. Le hace cometer errores.


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> A ver, primero, yo no hablé de Valtonyc en ningún momento, de hecho, ni siquiera conozco bien el caso, pero eso no es importante.
> Lo importante es si tu puedes decir con libertad que apoyas a Putin en esto o no, en occidente nadie te mete en la cárcel ni te supone ningún tipo de problemas...





Que se lo digan al periodista de la secta preso en Polonia y del que por supuesto nadie se acuerda


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Si, si los ucranianos hubieran jugado la baza de, somos hermanos porque nos atacais hubiera tenido exito. Mucha gente que estaba en contra de la guerra ahora esta a favor, no se que esperaban al poner a nazis a hacer barbaridades y enviarselas a las madres de soldados. Mientras tanto llorando a occidente.
> 
> Honestamente pienso que el objetivo no era anexionarse Ucrania o parte de esta, pero tengo claro que ahora va a pasar hay demasiadas pistas:
> - Gente del gobierno, creo que hasta Putin, diciendo que Ucrania ha perdido la oportunidad de seguir siendo un pais u algo asi
> ...



Dudas tenemos todos.

Yo tengo la duda de que pasara cuando los ucras lleguen a la frontera con Crimea, se pararan o continuaran?, o incluso cuando lleguen a las fronteras de Rusia, pararan o continuaran?.

El ejercito Ucro ya tiene armamento, voluntarios y moral de guerra ilimitada, el ejercito ruso estara desarmado en pocos meses mas de contienda incapaz de reponer armamento ( a menos que se lo compre a.China), tiene 0 moral de combate y esta perdiendo a buena parte de su alta oficialidad que tiene que bajar a primera linea para frenar el desmoronamiento.

Supongo que en un punto sera USA quien tendra que pedirle a Ucrania que pare ya de darle hostias al Teddy Bear ruso.


----------



## Red Star (27 Mar 2022)

Si quieres perder el tiempo con ellos y joder la rueda del scroll de tu ratón para poder leer algo en el hilo, a parte de propaganda de la OTAN y desinformación, tú mismo.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Mar 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Lo que veo son unos depósitos de armas brutales de Ucrania...ese país es mucho más fuerte militarmente hablando que España. No entiendo como no habían machacado del todo Lugansk y Donest ante las cantiades ingentes de armas que tenían.



Las han estado acumulando durante estos últimos años, para poder enfrentarse a Rusia con el apoyo de la OTAN. Pero el guión se torció…sin saber muy bien como…


----------



## Carlos Dutty (27 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Que se lo digan al periodista de la secta preso en Polonia y del que por supuesto nadie se acuerda



Tienen que traerlo de vuelta ya a España, y que aquí se investigue, no me fío ni un pelo de la justicia polaca, que se salta los estándares incluso de la UE. No se si será verdad o mentira lo que dicen, pero que se investigue aquí.


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Serio o troll?



Preguntale a Hercules que ha puesro imagenes de camiones rusos sacando civiles de Jerson para llevarlos a Crimea.

El pobre lo vendia como un nuevo exito del "plan", hasta que he venido yo y lo he cazado como ruso en Ucrania.


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

El banco nacional de Ucrania, tiene en su página web una cuenta abierta para apoyar al ejercito ucraniano.Es muy fácil aportar y cualquier cantidad por pequeña que sea es fundamental.

El apoyo moral es importante pero también lo es el dinero para que Ucrania pueda defenderse.


----------



## Burbujo II (27 Mar 2022)

*China asegura que tendrá su flota de aviones hipersónicos en 2035: MOTOR MAGNETOHIDRODINÁMICO*


----------



## ccartech (27 Mar 2022)

En una guerra normalmente son excepcionales las ejecuciones sumarias.
Puede que no hagan prisioneros porque no pueden cargarlos o porque haya algún que otro enfermo que le gusta matar gente.
Pero son excepciones.
No creo que sea la norma del ejercito Ucraniano.
esto es realizado por

Milicianos armados por Ze (Por cierto, alguien sabe donde esta?)
Enfermos Nazis 
Un superior enfermo del ejercito dando el ejemplo a sus hombres.
Hay una línea que esta delimitada por el odio o el fanatismo.
Acá vamos a ver ejecuciones sumarias por ambas cosas. 
Este tipo de imágenes van a tener respuesta, así no hayan sido asesinados, solo suma odio.
Por otro lado los Rusos ya han dicho que no van a tomar prisioneros nazis. 
Debe haber ejecuciones sumarias desde el lado Ruso también.
No nos sorprenda.


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *China asegura que tendrá su flota de aviones hipersónicos en 2035: MOTOR MAGNETOHIDRODINÁMICO*



Pues serán a control remoto. No hay humano que aguante esas aceleraciones.


----------



## Roedr (27 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El banco nacional de Ucrania, tiene en su página web una cuenta abierta para apoyar al ejercito ucraniano.Es muy fácil aportar y cualquier cantidad por pequeña que sea es fundamental.
> 
> El apoyo moral es importante pero también lo es el dinero para que Ucrania pueda defenderse.



¿Cuánto has donado ya tú?.


----------



## ussser (27 Mar 2022)

Los de la secta a lo suyo, insinúan en publirreportaje que Rusia va usar armas químicas. 


No pueden ser más cerdos.


----------



## Burbujo II (27 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pues serán a control remoto. No hay humano que aguante esas aceleraciones.



Apuesto por IA.


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

En alemania segun salen del tren las dan un papel de oferta de trabajo de putas, va en serio XD


----------



## Michael_Knight (27 Mar 2022)

Me he leído el artículo y joder, cómo se arrastra el "ejperto" por un minuto de gloria en un programa de la tele, anda que no le ha costado sacar la dignidad al hombre, le humillan y le ningunean dos o tres veces y a la tercera que le dicen que va, que ahora sí que vas a salir dice:

_"Almorzaba con alguien en la otra punta de Madrid y salí pitando con la lengua fuera para llegar a casa, montar el tinglado y esperar la llamada para salir. Y nada, pasaron los minutos y ni un triste WhatsApp para decir 'lo siento, no quedó tiempo'. Me pareció muy desconsiderado después de todo el tiempo perdido y las molestias_

jajajajajaja, ¡¡¡penoso!!!, encima se pensará el tipo que ha ido de digno.


----------



## Abstenuto (27 Mar 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Aunque no lo creas yo lo digo por el bien de Rusia, no estoy hablando nada de su relacción con occidente. Es más, en el Mundo se necesitan contrapesos, siempre lo he pensado, pero contrapesos que ofrezcan distintas visiones entre como hacer avanzar al Ser Humano.
> 
> Y hablando de Rusia, casi cualquier sistema político que se implate y acabase con el sistema actual que parece que tiene como última misión robar todo lo posible al pueblo ruso sería mejor para la nación rusa. El inicio de esta invasión y, tras ésta, el pésimo rendimiento ruso tiene una razón de fondo: corrupción como forma de Gobierno y su intento de afianzarla aun más.



Estás perdidísimo


----------



## mazuste (27 Mar 2022)

Mig29 dijo:


> Menuda credibilidad esa imagen, confunden la bandera de Iran con la de Siria, y la de Emiratos con la de Iran, y la de Siria con la de Emiratos.......



... Y coloca a México y Brasil en el equipo contrario.
Se nota que no tiene mucha plantilla


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (27 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Si escala mucho terminas muerto por la radiación. Yo iría al médico a que te revisen el flujo de oxígeno al cerebro.



Eso sería el caso si la NATO no tuviera armas atomicas, hablais de las armas nucleares rusas como si solo ellos las tuvieran y las pudieran usar a su antojo, pero en el momento en que Rusia lance una nuke, recibirá otra


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Bishop (27 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


>



He sentido curiosidad por mirar...



Madre mía cómo llegan las tropas nuevas al combate foril, ¿eh?

Las envían sin preparación ni aclimatación. Hasta sin armas. Es ya poner carne por poner...


----------



## El-Mano (27 Mar 2022)

Es de EMT, pero que no os extrañe que pronto nos echen la culpa:









Josep Borrell empieza a sospechar que los europeos no bajaron la temperatura del termostato porque sigue habiendo guerra en Ucrania


Tras comprobar que, pese a su propuesta de «definitiva solución del conflicto bélico», la guerra de Putin contra Ucrania sigue adelante, Josep Borrell está intuyendo que la mayoría de ciudadanos eu…




www.elmundotoday.com


----------



## paconan (27 Mar 2022)

Mientras se insulten y no jueguen con los botoncitos nucleares... 
Macron en este caso tiene razón, si lo que se quiere es negociar hay que bajar el tono
El abuelo tiene mucho que callar antes de realizar tales declaraciones

Macron advierte contra la 'escalada' verbal con Moscú después de que Biden etiquetara a Putin como un 'carnicero' sobre Ucrania



Macron dijo que hablaría con Putin en los próximos dos días para organizar la evacuación de civiles de la ciudad portuaria fuertemente bombardeada de Mariupol.

El líder francés dijo a la emisora France 3 que veía su tarea como "lograr primero un alto el fuego y luego la retirada total de las tropas (rusas) por medios diplomáticos".

"Si queremos hacer eso, no podemos escalar ni en palabras ni en acciones".










Macron warns against 'escalation' after Biden brands Putin 'butcher'


France's President Emmanuel Macron warned Sunday against a verbal "escalation" of Russia's invasion in Ukraine, after US President Joe Biden branded Vladimir Putin a "butcher" who "cannot remain in power".




www.france24.com


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

Recordatorio de que el imperio turco chino manda!


----------



## Bartleby (27 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Mientras se insulten y no jueguen con los botoncitos nucleares...
> Macron en este caso tiene razón, si lo que se quiere es negociar hay que bajar el tono
> El abuelo tiene mucho que callar antes de realizar tales declaraciones
> 
> ...




Me temo que los planes de Macron y de Biden son distintos.


----------



## Bishop (27 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> fake...


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

En occidente:
*FEROZ RESISTENCIA CIVIL!!!!!!*

En Ucrania:
https://t. me/intelslava/23713 (eliminar los espacios)


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

Si ademas las polacas ya iban empezando a tener pasta y solo iban las putucas mas putucas de elite...


----------



## EGO (27 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> En Jerson ya estan evacuando porque tienen a la contraofensiva ucra a las puertas.
> 
> Next stop...Crimea.



La contraofensiva es indispensable para forzar a los rusos a una salida de la guerra.

Va a ser como la ofensiva del Tet,que si bien provoco que el vietcong fuera destruido, el golpe a la moral de EEUU fue demoledor.Estos ya no levantaron cabeza en toda la guerra.

Ucrania va a quemar todos los cartuchos en una contraofensiva con el mismo objetivo:destruir la moral rusa y obligarlos a una negociacion rapida para quitarse el marron de encima.

Para Rusia las cosas estan muy jodidas y esto no me lo invento yo,sino que lo reconoce gente como Strelkov.A Rusia solo le vale llegar hasta Polonia.Incluso si partieran Ucrania en dos acabarian teniendo a la OTAN(en persona)en las orillas del Dnieper y provocando follones en toda esa region.Tampoco les vale quedarse con Donbass y Crimea porque eso significa seguir teniendo al ejercito ucraniano armado hasta las cejas en sus fronteras y con posibilidad de lanzar una gran ofensiva para recuperar las republicas separatas.

En Kherson los rusos estan empezando a estar en serios problemas porque Mariupol se esta tragando todos los esfuerzos materiales de las fuerzas del sur.


----------



## Aurkitu (27 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Más prisioneros ruskis, y ojo que estos parece que han sido disparados en las piernas tras ser capturados, ver el final del segundo vídeo, creo que no estamos lejos de que empiecen a ejecutar prisioneros:



¿Tú no eres bastante follacabras y anti _ruso-iraní_?

El lado _pro_-_europeísta_, como en siria los _freedom fighters_, me parece que llevan asesinando y torturando lo que deberían ser prisioneros de guerra (_POW_) desde el primer minuto; nada nuevo. En un estado fallido y resultado de un golpe de estado como el ucraniano, en donde se ha dado alas y carta libre a los banderistas ultranacionalistas y a la rusofobia, donde un médico habla de castración porque son como cucarachas, no es nada sorprendente que suceda eso. Quitando los muertos por explosiones en combate y en blindados, el resto de videos casi todos presentan golpes en la cara, ojos, narices sangrando, mejillas, disparos en la cabeza que parecen a corta distancia -como un soldado que hasta esta en una silla-, etc...

Todas esos registros que exudan barbarismo, _supremacismo_, odio, y desprecio por la vida ajena, sólo vienen de un bando. Para mi justifica por sí misma la intervención rusa; el país del _margen_, o lo que va quedar, esta podrido hasta la médula y necesita un buen reinicio. No hay otra, son una bomba de relojería.


----------



## Burbujo II (27 Mar 2022)

*Los comerciantes advierten que EL DIÉSEL DEBERÁ RACIONARSE EN UK DEBIDO A LA ESCASEZ de combustible*


----------



## Burbujo II (27 Mar 2022)

*===>> Coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita ataca Yemen*


----------



## pemebe (27 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> ¿Y por que se van de Jerson?..¿.pero no habian sido liberados?...ahora vivian en su casa, sin nazis, viendo la Tv rusa, cobrando pensiones en rublos en la nueva republica libre de Jerson...y ahora que empieza lo bueno, van y se piran....



Por lo mismo que los ucranianos se van a Occidente o se fueron a Rusia en 2014 (más de 3 millones en ambos casos). 

Por miedo, por proteger a tus seres queridos ... cada persona tendrá sus motivos.


----------



## ccartech (27 Mar 2022)

Imágenes realmente terribles de las consecuencias de las batallas cerca de Maryinskaya, más de 600 personas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron destruidas


----------



## kenny220 (27 Mar 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Hazle esa pregunta a los libios, los congoleños, los somalíes, los angoleños, los saharauis, los egipcios, los sudaneses,
> 
> Joder. Si terminamos antes diciendo donde no ha metido la zarpa la CIA.



Los ak, brotan solos en los campos.


----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

Básicamente todas las democracias del mundo. "El resto" son: Dictaduras, cleptocracias, naciones fallidas/populistas y teocracias.


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *===>> Coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita ataca Yemen*



Eso lleva pasando una decada shur ...


----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Lo ha posteado Hércules, y ha puesto unas imágenes de la evacuación.
> 
> Hace unos días Jerson era la cabeza al otro lado del Dniéper desde la que se iba a conquistar Nikolaev al Oeste, Kvirog al Norte y Odessa al Sur....y ahora se están retirando...jajajajaja.
> 
> Cuál es el plan?, alguien lo sabe?, el avance sobre la retaguardia dirección Sebastopol forma parte del plan?....decidme....jajajaja



Puede ser tanto un repliegue como una retirada táctica para luego volver a contraatacar. Credibilidad de lo que digan los rusos ninguna.


----------



## keylargof (27 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


>


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Básicamente todas las democracias del mundo. "El resto" son: Dictaduras, cleptocracias, naciones fallidas/populistas y teocracias.



Otra forma de verlo es que todos esos paises tienen marchas gays y biogen y las otras no.


ccartech dijo:


> Imágenes realmente terribles de las consecuencias de las batallas cerca de Maryinskaya, más de 600 personas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron destruidas



Los Ucranazis tienen alli mas de 10.000 tropas de elite o tenian, a saber que queda de ellos


----------



## ccartech (27 Mar 2022)

Occidente "pagará el precio" por reprimir a Rusia Los países occidentales deben preparar a sus pueblos para una disminución a largo plazo del nivel de vida si su conflicto con Rusia continúa, dijo Jonathan Shaw, exjefe adjunto del Estado Mayor de Defensa británico. 
"Nosotros en Occidente tenemos una mentalidad equivocada" sobre el conflicto en Ucrania, dijo. "Nuestra gente aceptará mal la disminución de los estándares".


----------



## Expected (27 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


>



Le han explicado ya dónde está Cuenca?. Por que creo que va estar mirando en esa dirección durante muchos años. Hará las delicias de ositos rusos en una recóndita cárcel de Siberia.


----------



## ccartech (27 Mar 2022)

Según algunos expertos, estas son las fuerzas que participarán en la segunda fase de la operación especial: el entorno del grupo oriental del ejército ucraniano.


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Mar 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Brutal la desinformación.... No se por donde tirar.... Ni que pensar....



Váyase a la mierda...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Mientras se insulten y no jueguen con los botoncitos nucleares...
> Macron en este caso tiene razón, si lo que se quiere es negociar hay que bajar el tono
> El abuelo tiene mucho que callar antes de realizar tales declaraciones
> 
> ...



Siempre es mejor no subir el tono, pero Macron tiene elecciones en breve, si noooooo, no sé cómo actuaría


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Los países que no forman parte del "TODO EL MUNDO", pero que también existen



El problema de esa zona es que, mientras en Europa ya está "casi to el pescao vendido" en el sentido de que a falta de Ucrania, Serbia, Moldavia, Armenia y Azerbayan todo está ya definido en qué bloque queda, en Asia está todo por decidir, y son países gigantescos con ejercitos gigantescos y poblaciones gigantescas. Se van a venir cosas chulísimas en Asia en el siglo XXI.


----------



## Zepequenhô (27 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Los ak, brotan solos en los campos.



No seas ingenuo. La CIA los lleva allí.









Implicación de la CIA en el tráfico de drogas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Claro, el enemigo común se llama democracia, y la van a combartir allá donde esté.



Te voy a meter la democracia por el culo, *MARICON.*


----------



## .Kaikus (27 Mar 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Ignorad a los siguientes usuarios desinformadores, pro-nazis, pro-OTAN, y tendréis una lectura más fácil y de *CALIDAC:*
> 
> **_*
> *_* Рокоссовский
> ...



A mi Asteriscos me parece incluso simpatico, al menos se esfuerza algo, sobre las imagenes de sangre, visceras y cuerpos en descomposicion, no me parece que se tengan que ocultar, la guerra no es una partida aseptica, en la consolita, incluso se deberian poder oler...

PD- En el video que los ukros disparan a prisioneros atados, alguien cree que al terminar la grabacion, llevaran a los heridos al lazareto u hospital para ser operados ???,    , les dispararan un tiro de gracia en la cabeza !!!.


----------



## Lovecraf (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> demo... que ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El problema de Rusia es que tiene un dirigente que se quedó anclado en 1939, su problema viene de más atrás, con odios y rencores de los "últimos dos siglos". Con gente así de rencorosa y llena de odio no se puede trabajar y no va a salir nada bueno. Le pongo un ejemplo: En China hay un odio atroz a todo lo japonés, al punto de que no los exterminan sencillamente porque no pueden, en Europa no pasa eso con los alemanes, ni siquiera por la parte rusa.

Déjese ya de "cositas históricas" de sus tatarabuelos y centrese con lo que tiene ahora.


----------



## Arraki (27 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Lo estamos viendo aquí gracias a cuatro aneuronales profundos que todos conocemos, y como no dan para más, utilizan el mismo vocabulario y se regodean en ver humillaciones y vísceras de soldados rusos en una especie de tara entre sádica y necrófila deshumanizadora, _creyéndose_ que eso expresa cierta debilidad de la intervención rusa y es todo lo contrario...es fácil imaginarse ser ruso y ver esos videos e imágenes, lo que les pueden llegar a calentar y a unir. En parte, supongo, es lo que esos elementos ultranacionalistas quieren provocar, que los soldados rusos se dejen llevar por la venganza y actúen de la misma forma bárbara y cruel; para postre de nuestros medios y una opinión pública occidental extremadamente moldeable. No tienen que caer en ese tipo de trampas y supongo lo tienen muy claro, con ordenes estrictas que pueden suponer penas elevadas. Convención de Ginebra entre militares, y filobanderista declarado con sangre y actos crueles de por medio, eliminación rápida,_ paseíllo_, sin torturas ni escarnios audiovisuales. Si el sujeto ha sido excesivamente mediático, juicio en Rusia y perpetúa.



Así es.

Lo que tienen que hacer es trabajo de inteligencia para identificar a todos los responsables de las atrocidades, torturas y ejecuciones de prisioneros, capturarlos, darlos a conocer y luego regalarles unas vacaciones a perpetuidad en el delfín negro.


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (27 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Que se lo digan al periodista de la secta preso en Polonia y del que por supuesto nadie se acuerda



No invalida el hecho de correr riesgo de cárcel por decir que hay una guerra, el "y tu más" a otro le servirá, a mi no me convence, desde luego


----------



## Abstenuto (27 Mar 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Lo que veo son unos depósitos de armas brutales de Ucrania...ese país es mucho más fuerte militarmente hablando que España. No entiendo como no habían machacado del todo Lugansk y Donest ante las cantiades ingentes de armas que tenían.



Quizá porque la mayoría las han recibido en los últimos meses y la invasión de Rusia les ha chafado el plan de ataque al Donbass, previsto para marzo según documentación interceptada por los rusos


----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *España y Rusia son los héroes de las falsas leyendas negras sobre la barbarie *
> Ver archivo adjunto 1001611
> 
> 
> ...



Más rencores históricos, que si, que Rusia y España se comieron la barbarie mongol y mora respectivamente mientras que en Francia/UK/Alemania/Italia vivían "pacíficamente" durante toda la edad media. Que si, que sin Rusia y España posiblemente toda Europa serían califatos anclados por milenios en una interminable sociedad feudal como también lo serían China y Japón mientras que en América seguirían con el neolítico.

Pero eso no justifica ninguna invasión, ni „Lebensraums“ ni el establecimiento de "áreas de influencia" y naciones vasayas. Que el nazismo ya fue derrotado y ahora los neonacionalistas "nazis" se empeñan en resucitar unas ideas transnochadas.


----------



## Arraki (27 Mar 2022)

Parte dos del vídeo de crímenes de guerra ucranianos


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

Niños con soldados rusos en Enerdogar.


----------



## Roedr (27 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Eso sería el caso si la NATO no tuviera armas atomicas, hablais de las armas nucleares rusas como si solo ellos las tuvieran y las pudieran usar a su antojo, pero en el momento en que Rusia lance una nuke, recibirá otra



Este foro nunca deja de sorprenderme. A ver, si lo entiendo. ¿Tú te quedarás feliz palmando por la radiación sabiendo que en Rusia también van palmando?.


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Mar 2022)

Siempre fué muy mala idea matar prisioneros.


----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Te has ganado el ignore, hay que ser o muy manipulador o muy estúpido para creer que esto va de democracia.



Nunca he sido muy partidario de los ignores. Al fin y al cabo con los ignores lo único que consigues es crearte un "círculo de confort" donde un grupúsculo de personas de ideas afines se chupan las pollas unas a otras confirmando sus convicciones. Al final se encuentran que la realidad no es la que se han pintado en ese círculo de confort. 

Normalemente yo solo suelo ignorar a los que me insultan de manera graturida e injustificada. En este aspecto los hilos del covid fueron un caladero para meter ignores.


----------



## pemebe (27 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Recapitulando.



Eso explica que Zelensky nos pida aviones y sistemas antiaereos. ¿Pero tanques?

El abc nos explica que Ucrania tiene más tanques que al principio de la guerra ¿por qué nos pide tanques?









Ucrania tiene más tanques ahora que antes de la invasión gracias a los que ha capturado de Rusia


El ejército ucraniano ha perdido al menos 74 desde el inicio de la invasión el 24 de febrero, pero se ha incautado 117 de los rusos




www.abc.es




.

Según un inventario de equipamiento militar ucraniano de GlobalData 2021, el país posee actualmente unos 12.300 vehículos blindados, de los cuales unos 2.550 son tanques. 

Más que cualquier otro pais europeo.


----------



## delhierro (27 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Parte dos del vídeo de crímenes de guerra ucranianos



Escoria de mierda. Al final tendran lo que merecen.


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (27 Mar 2022)

Hay que acabar con todos los militares de Ucrania


----------



## vettonio (27 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Siempre es mejor no subir el tono, pero Macron tiene elecciones en breve, si noooooo, no sé cómo actuaría



Francia siempre ha tenido una especial relacion con Rusia, y a la inversa. No voy a detallar la amplia lista de emigrados a París. Desde rusos blancos, artistas, intelectuales... Siempre elegían Francia.

Recuerdo una reunión en Estrasburgo. Cierto personaje me dijo: los alemanes ponen la pasta, los italianos el espíritu, los ingleses el idioma, los franceses el protocolo y ademas, son los banqueros.


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Mar 2022)

Espero que cuando los rebanacuellos ucranianos levanten las manos, se las vuelen:


----------



## Yomateix (27 Mar 2022)

Lo curioso es la facilidad de los políticos para usar palabras sobre apretarse *todos *el cinturón por solidaridad y el bien común. Esos mismos políticos con salarios estratosféricos y que si el nivel de vida sube por ejemplo un 2% ellos se suben el salario un 4% Hablar de afrontar tiempos duros económicamente cuando tiene un salario de 932e....al dia.


"El presidente alemán, Frank-Walter Steinmeier, ha reiterado la plena solidaridad de su país hacia *Ucrania*, al tiempo que advirtió a sus compatriotas de que los "tiempos duros" y consecuencias económicas de la *invasión rusa* "no han hecho más que empezar".

"Se nos vienen días duros. Y tenemos que estar dispuestos a afrontarlos si no queremos que la solidaridad se quede en palabras", afirmó Steinmeier, en un discurso previo al concierto ofrecido en el palacio presidencial de Bellevue, en apoyo de *Ucrania*."


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Mar 2022)

Las imágenes de los prisioneros rusos tortuados son iguales que las de los presos de los campos de exterminio liberados, la firme constatación de donde está el Bien y donde el Mal, y al Mal hay que exterminarlo.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (27 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Hay que acabar con todos los militares de Ucrania



Menudos hijos de la grandísima puta


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (27 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Este foro nunca deja de sorprenderme. A ver, si lo entiendo. ¿Tú te quedarás feliz palmando por la radiación sabiendo que en Rusia también van palmando?.



Los que amenazan con nukes son los rusos como si a ellos no les afectara la radiación que provocaría la contraofensiva nuclear.
Si lo que quereis vender es que Rusia puede conquistar lo que le salga del cipote porque si alguien se defiende saca las nukes, me parece que en ese caso yo le veo la apuesta y a ver si tiene cojones a tirar nukes mientras la NATO destruye el ejercito ruso en Ucrania, sin avanzar un centimetro en las fronteras rusas previas a 2014.

A ver si tienen huevos


----------



## Archimanguina (27 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Los nazis siguen haciendo amigos.



Se van a quedar con 1/4 parte del país, tienen que empezar a condicionar a la población...


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (27 Mar 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


>



Jajajja


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Mar 2022)

Como ya hemos visto en Siria, empiezan a aparecer vídeos rusos desde tanques y coordinados con drones…parece que siguen con la misma táctica de limpieza …


----------



## keylargof (27 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Si estuvieran en Rusia conservarían sus rodillas


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Eso explica que Zelensky nos pida aviones y sistemas antiaereos. ¿Pero tanques?
> 
> El abc nos explica que Ucrania tiene más tanques que al principio de la guerra ¿por qué nos pide tanques?
> 
> ...



Todo lo que sale de ucrania se resume en esta foto:



Dicha la broma, la mayoria de esos 2000 tanques son basuras que llevan en un almacen 50 años o mas, ni aunque no tuvieran el motor podrido su tecnologia seria obsoleta.


----------



## JAGGER (27 Mar 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> No seas ingenuo. La CIA los lleva allí.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_

_


----------



## mapachën (27 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Ucrania debe escalar la guerra todo lo posible siendo lo mas agresivos que puedan para forzar a los rusos a cometer el error de tirar armas quimicas y demas y garantizar la entrada de la NATO en el conflicto, además de desgastar a un mas lo que quede del ejercito ruso. Emboscadas por la noche, que los civiles pongan bombas en los cuartgeles rusos de noche, acuchillar a las patrullas rusas, usar perros de presa si hace falta. Generar psicosis en los soldados rusos, desmoralizarlos, para que el alto mando cometa un error.
> 
> Una vez logrado eso, para la NATO va a ser cuestión de coser y cantar, ya que la NATO SI es un EJERCITO PROFESIONAL



No estoy de acuerdo con la agresión Rusa… pero si te piensas que antes de llegar a eso no están los TÚ-95 y TÚ-160… es que eres más fanboy que Zhurullov, pero del otro lado.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Mar 2022)

Yo solo veo en Uropedia a legiones de sodomitas deplorando con lágrimas de cocodrilo las atrocidades nazis cuando no justificándolas, en la UE nazi no hay personas, solo pedazos de mierda.


----------



## SanRu (27 Mar 2022)

El hecho de que hasta ahora no hubieran aparecidos videos de tortura y asesinatos de prisioneros rusos nos os hace pensar que se estén dando ahora para provocar la ira de los rusos y así comentan un error sobrepasándose, que será vendido por occidente como algo que no hay que dejar pasar e intervenir?


----------



## Dylan Leary (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## keylargof (27 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Siempre fué muy mala idea matar prisioneros.



Si se hubieran quedado en Rusia en lugar de ir a matar niños a Ucrania todavía podrían correr maratones


----------



## Zepequenhô (27 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> _
> Ver archivo adjunto 1001796
> _



Observa la diferencia. En un caso son procesados y encarcelados.

En el otro, su país los protege.

Creo que hasta tu eres capaz de verlo.


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> El hecho de que hasta ahora no hubieran aparecidos videos de tortura y asesinatos de prisioneros rusos nos os hace pensar que se estén dando ahora para provocar la ira de los rusos y así comentan un error sobrepasándose, que será vendido por occidente como algo que no hay que dejar pasar e intervenir?



¿Porque os la seguis cogiendo con papel de fumar? al oeste del Dnieper no hay que dejar piedra sobre piedra, hacer que los rebanacuellos ucranianos huyan todos hacia la Sodoma y Gomorra europea.


----------



## crocodile (27 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Hay que acabar con todos los militares de Ucrania



Asesinos igual que sus amos de USA/OTAN, es lo que apoya la Unión Euroyankee


----------



## keylargof (27 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Parte dos del vídeo de crímenes de guerra ucranianos



Si no hubieran ido a matar niños y bombardear hospitales a Ucrania ahora tendrían las rodillas frescas.


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Mar 2022)

Esto está comenzando a rular, me parece que a Anfeto y sus rebanacuellos rubios les quedan dos telediarios.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (27 Mar 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo con la agresión Rusa… pero si te piensas que antes de llegar a eso no están los TÚ-95 y TÚ-160… es que eres más fanboy que Zhurullov, pero del otro lado.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Bueno, la URRSS ya cayó una vez, dudo mucho que los oligarcas le dejen tirar nukes sabiendo que despues van ellos


----------



## NS 4 (27 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Te voy a meter la democracia por el culo, *MARICON.*



*...SONNNNNNNNNN!!!*


----------



## keylargof (27 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Yo solo veo en Uropedia a legiones de sodomitas deplorando con lágrimas de cocodrilo las atrocidades nazis cuando no justificándolas, en la UE nazi no hay personas, solo pedazos de mierda.



Ahora dilo sin llorar


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (27 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esto está comenzando a rular, me parece que a Anfeto y sus rebanacuellos rubios les quedan dos telediarios.



Algo habrán hecho jejej


----------



## keylargof (27 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esto está comenzando a rular, me parece que a Anfeto y sus rebanacuellos rubios les quedan dos telediarios.



Si no hubieran ido a Ucrania s matar niños todavía podrían hacer sentadillas.


----------



## Dylan Leary (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Arraki (27 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Si no hubieran ido a matar niños y bombardear hospitales a Ucrania ahora tendrían las rodillas frescas.



Y si usted no fuera retrasado no estaría en mi ignore


----------



## capitán almeida (27 Mar 2022)

Alguien puede poner el enlace a Facebook de alguno de esos gerois nancys follados en Mariupol, para pasarme a dar el pésame si eso...


----------



## Remequilox (27 Mar 2022)

Desnazificacion de Ukrain dijo:


> Zelensky sigue rogando por armas pesadas de Occidente
> En su siguiente discurso de pie, el presidente de Ucrania criticó a los líderes occidentales que se niegan a suministrar armas pesadas a Ucrania. También señaló que sin una cantidad suficiente de tanques, otros vehículos blindados y aviones, es imposible desbloquear Mariupol.



Supongo que incluso un Zelensky finalmente se ha dado cuenta del timo/estafa en que le han metido.
Si, muchos envíos humanitarios a cuenta de los fondos de paz de armas letales. Pero la inmensísima mayoría de los portes son meras armas ligeras, de infantería, y solo tienen verdadero propósito defensivo. En el mejor de los casos, eso solo sirve para alargar la agonía.

Uno de los párrafos del discurso:
“_Ucrania no puede derribar misiles rusos con escopetas, con ametralladoras, de las cuales hay demasiados suministros. Y es imposible desbloquear Mariupol sin una cantidad suficiente de tanques y otros vehículos blindados. Y por supuesto, una vez más, aviones”_

De acuerdo que un pelotón de infantería entrenada y especializada en infiltraciones, con unos cuantos Javelin, pueden hacer maravillas. Maravillas defensivas, con eso ni se reconquista territorio ni se hace retroceder al enemigo. Solo se lo detiene y/o se le ponen las cosas difíciles.
Pero eso solo cuando hablamos de buen material en buenas manos.
Hace falta hacerlo llegar (¿Cómo van las capacidades logísticas ucranianas.....?)
Y claro, no es lo mismo un pelotón profesional, entrenado y adiestrado capaz de hacer una infiltración, que una banda de esos amateurs que entrenaban los findes con simulacros de armas de cartón. A un grupillo de esos, les pones un par de mandaps y los tiras hacia los bosques, y a las dos horas tienen los brazos cargados de agujetas....

En resumen, que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas están recibiendo miles de toneladas de cosas inútiles e innecesarias, que una vez pasado el efecto moralizador, causan más problemas que otra cosa. Problemas logísticos de almacenamientos y distribución, problemas operativos de estandarización y suministro, de adiestramiento en diferentes equipos y sistemas, de perfil de uso y propósito, generando continuamente descompensaciones en el armamento de los destacamentos, ya sean tanto sobreóptimos como subóptimos, induciendo o ralentizando acciones y movilidad inadecuada o inapropiada.....

Por ejemplo, los primeros días trascendió y se difundió en diversos videos, que ante el bloqueo y colapso de los grandes medios de transporte logístico, en Ucrania se había organizado una especie de red "last-mile delivery", estilo Amazon, para transportar y distribuir capilarmente pequeñas cantidades de repuestos y armamento. Eso, en una zona pequeña, tipo urbana, puede valer y servir. Pero para organizar la logística toda en un país tan grande y un ejército tan desplegado como en Ucrania es totalmente inviable e insostenible. El gasto en tiempo, combustible, fungibles diversos, errores de entrega, robos y hurtos de paquetes...... Es demencial.
Vale, quedaba muy heroico. Pero no puedes sostener la logística de una guerra en plan mensajería de voluntarios. ¿Cuántos miles de litros de combustible se gastaron para mal-repartir solo escasas toneladas de equipamiento?
Un Lvov-Zaporiyia por ejemplo son 1.000 km, ida + vuelta + calefacción, no baja de 200 litros el viaje.


----------



## Marco Porcio (27 Mar 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


>



Son Otanazis sanos, habrá que ponerse las podegafas que convierten el agua en vino y a los menas en bebes de guardería.


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Ahora dilo sin llorar



Acabarán como acabaron sus antecesores de fechorias:


----------



## quijotin (27 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si piensas que la gente no cuenta nada, te queda mucho que sufrir en esta vida...no te preocupes, ya crecerás



Otro tontito que cree en la democracia, y me manda crecer a mí    anda y vete a tomar por culo.


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Los que amenazan con nukes son los rusos como si a ellos no les afectara la radiación que provocaría la contraofensiva nuclear.
> *Si lo que quereis vender es que Rusia puede conquistar lo que le salga del cipote* porque si alguien se defiende saca las nukes, me parece que en ese caso yo le veo la apuesta y a ver si tiene cojones a tirar nukes mientras la NATO destruye el ejercito ruso en Ucrania, sin avanzar un centimetro en las fronteras rusas previas a 2014.
> 
> A ver si tienen huevos



Hasta la frontera de Francia, si. Nadie movería un dedo. No lo hacen porque, simplemente, no les compensa ni les interesa. Al llegar a Francia ya tendrían que echar otras cuentas.


----------



## Fmercury1980 (27 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Alguien puede poner el enlace a Facebook de alguno de esos *gerois* nancys follados en Mariupol, para pasarme a dar el pésame si eso...



En ucraniano, la letra Г se pronuncia como una h.

Entonces, Герой se pronuncia "herói".


----------



## LIRDISM (27 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Eso explica que Zelensky nos pida aviones y sistemas antiaereos. ¿Pero tanques?
> 
> El abc nos explica que Ucrania tiene más tanques que al principio de la guerra ¿por qué nos pide tanques?
> 
> ...



No es creíble, Ucrania antes de la guerra era el segundo país más acorazado de Europa sino contamos a Turquía pero los rusos tienen poder aéreo, sobre todo helicópteros anticarro y SU-25. La lógica es pensar que los rusos han destruido cientos de carros ucranianos y capturado cientos. Para Ucrania ahora son más importante el armamento portátil anti-carro y antiaéreo que los carros.


----------



## quijotin (27 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El banco nacional de Ucrania, tiene en su página web una cuenta abierta para apoyar al ejercito ucraniano.Es muy fácil aportar y cualquier cantidad por pequeña que sea es fundamental.
> 
> El apoyo moral es importante pero también lo es el dinero para que Ucrania pueda defenderse.



Pues empieza a acoquinar tú, campeón! Pon todos tus ahorros al servicio de la causa ucronazi!!!


----------



## ccartech (27 Mar 2022)

A la salida de Mariupol, el subjefe del batallón AFU vestido de civil fue detenido. Según él, los militares del batallón 503 de la Infantería de Marina han abandonado sus posiciones de combate y están tratando de salir del cerco en pequeños grupos. Cobardes nazis


----------



## quijotin (27 Mar 2022)

Y luego las pondrá a ejercer?


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> No es creíble, Ucrania antes de la guerra era el segundo país más acorazado de Europa sino contamos a Turquía pero los rusos tienen poder aéreo, sobre todo helicópteros anticarro y SU-25. La lógica es pensar que los rusos han destruido cientos de carros ucranianos y capturado cientos. Para Ucrania ahora son más importante el armamento portátil anti-carro y antiaéreo que los carros.



Para Ucrania ahora lo mas importante es ser borrada del mapa.


----------



## frangelico (27 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Francia siempre ha tenido una especial relacion con Rusia, y a la inversa. No voy a detallar la amplia lista de emigrados a París. Desde rusos blancos, artistas, intelectuales... Siempre elegían Francia.
> 
> Recuerdo una reunión en Estrasburgo. Cierto personaje me dijo: los alemanes ponen la pasta, los italianos el espíritu, los ingleses el idioma, los franceses el protocolo y ademas, son los banqueros.



Esto siempre. Y con todo el Este. Francia es el único país europeo en el que inmigrantes/exiliados (es muy importante esto último, paris es jn gran atractor de exiliados de todo tipo) polacos ,húngaros, rusos y hasta españoles o sus hijos llegan a ascender socialmente por méritos incluso a la misma presidencia de la República, a lo más alto de la ciencia, artes, etc. Esto es un mérito suyo que ningún otro país europeo comparte.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (27 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esto está comenzando a rular, me parece que a Anfeto y sus rebanacuellos rubios les quedan dos telediarios.




Esto va a llegar (ha llegado) a la opinión pública rusa y van a pedir a Putin que borre Ucrania del mapa, y van a decir que si no lo hace es un traidor. Desgraciadamente esto tiene pinta de que va a escalar mucho en intensidad y acabar con Lvov como un nuevo Mariupol y con el Oeste de Ucrania como un nuevo Donbass de signo opuesto en el que además se pueden meter tropas de la OTAN.


----------



## cobasy (27 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El banco nacional de Ucrania, tiene en su página web una cuenta abierta para apoyar al ejercito ucraniano.Es muy fácil aportar y cualquier cantidad por pequeña que sea es fundamental.
> 
> El apoyo moral es importante pero también lo es el dinero para que Ucrania pueda defenderse.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> A la salida de Mariupol, el subjefe del batallón AFU vestido de civil fue detenido. Según él, los militares del batallón 503 de la Infantería de Marina han abandonado sus posiciones de combate y están tratando de salir del cerco en pequeños grupos. Cobardes nazis



Bueno, con los gritos de guerra que dan de noche los chechenos a cualquiera le entraría un poco de miedo…hay que entender que el miedo va por libre. Y estos de valor poco.


----------



## quijotin (27 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Sube pantallazo de tu aportación



Vamos sumando payasos para el ignore


----------



## Nicors (27 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Traducido del ruso:
> 
> *"Acabo de abrir el teléfono por la mañana e inmediatamente una ráfaga de SMS: "¡¡Mira lo que están haciendo!!" La gente envía videos de ucranianos burlándose de los prisioneros, disparándoles en las piernas. Una pierna herida es una herida grave, de la cual algunos morir
> 
> ...



No hace falta que los rusos vean las imágenes, ya son más de 20.000 encarcelados por decir no a la guerra. Ya ves tu el pueblo no quiere la guerra de Putin.


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Esto va a llegar (ha llegado) a la opinión pública rusa y van a pedir a Putin que borre Ucrania del mapa, y van a decir que si no lo hace es un traidor. Desgraciadamente esto tiene pinta de que va a escalar mucho en intensidad y acabar con Lvov como un nuevo Mariupol y con el Oeste de Ucrania como un nuevo Donbass de signo opuesto en el que además se pueden meter tropas de la OTAN.



Espero que a Lemberg le cambien el nombre por Idlib.


----------



## Zhukov (27 Mar 2022)

Un mes de guerra: observaciones y reflexiones sobre los ejércitos enfrentados


PRIMERA PARTE – el ejército ucraniano Análisis de la capacidad combativa del ejército ucraniano En primer lugar, reconocimiento de errores, ya saben: la mitad del trabajo de un analista es ha…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com





A nadie le gusta la crítica, la verdad, pero reconozco que me he equivocado en algunas valoraciones anteriores. Si alguien puede hacer contribuciones y demostrarme que me equivoco o algo de lo que digo es falso, con mucho gusto añadiré correcciones en una futura entrada.

Abstenerse propagandistas ukropitecos.


----------



## Harman (27 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Acabarán como acabaron sus antecesores de fechorias:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1001817



Y puede que a alguno le pase como al general Keitel









Wilhelm Keitel - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





_... Al momento de su ejecución, Woods y Malta, sus verdugos calcularon mal la longitud de las sogas utilizadas en las ejecuciones, por lo que Keitel no murió rápidamente debido a fractura cervical, como era la intención, sino que sufrió una muerte larga y dolorosa por asfixia. Además de este error, la trampilla era demasiado pequeña, así Keitel se golpeo la cabeza al pasar a través de ella._


----------



## Harman (27 Mar 2022)

"Hay un cementerio en Chernihiv de alemanes que murieron aquí durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Lo mantenemos. Quiero que los alemanes oigan esto: Rusia, a la que seguís apoyando, está bombardeando las tumbas de vuestros abuelos".

Nada inusual, sólo el alcalde de Chernihiv recordando a los alemanes a sus abuelos de la Wehrmacht y pidiendo ayuda contra Rusia en aras de recordar a los nazis muertos. Una actitud muy conmovedora ante las tumbas de los soldados del Tercer Reich...

De ninguna manera llamamos a burlarse de las tumbas, pero, al mismo tiempo, dos monumentos al Héroe de la URSS Vatutin, que comandó el 1er Frente Ucraniano durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, fueron demolidos en Chernihiv en un momento dado. Una actitud muy reveladora hacia los nazis y los que los derrotaron.

t.me/surf_noise1/9514


----------



## arriondas (27 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Van a piñon y se llevan pasando de frenada casi desde que empezó el follon.



Están gastándose un porrón de pasta en propaganda; medios tradicionales, redes sociales, campañas virales, etc. De un modo similar a lo que sucedió durante las guerras de Yugoslavia, aunque esta vez es peor. Como bien dices, se están pasando de frenada, y mucho. Gracias a las nuevas tecnologías, el bombardeo de propaganda es aún más machacón, y al mismo tiempo, aún más burdo y descarado que el de los conflictos anteriores. Hasta el punto de ser por momentos ridículo, de un maniqueísmo de lo más infantiloide, con buenos buenísimos y malos malísimos. 

Pero el uso de internet como vehículo es un arma de doble filo. No pocos internautas son capaces de desmontar en cuestión de horas tanto vídeos como noticias, gracias a que se pueden contrastar casi a tiempo real, cosa que no era posible durante otros conflictos, donde internet aún estaba en pañales o simplemente no existía. Y también debido a eso, se hace más difícil blanquear a los quinquis tatuados vendidos como "freedom fighters"; ellos mismos no hacen más que subir a la red sus salvajadas, no se esconden, con lo que parte del discurso se desarma solito. Lo de Polsat es un ejemplo.


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Roedr (27 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Bueno, con los gritos de guerra que dan de noche los chechenos a cualquiera le entraría un poco de miedo…hay que entender que el miedo va por libre. Y estos de valor poco.



No jodas, es impresionante lo que están aguantando. Caerán como quieres, pero es espectacular lo que están resistiendo con la que les está cayendo. A nosotros no se nos ha perdido nada ahí, y nada nos impide ver las cosas con distancia.


----------



## Harman (27 Mar 2022)

Ustedes son nuestra columna vertebral. Tú eres nuestro baluarte. Ustedes son el ejército ruso. Estamos junto a ti.

Unas palabras de apoyo a los militares rusos muy contundentes del Artista de Honor de la Federación Rusa Sergey Makhovikov. Y no se dirigió a nosotros como actor, sino como veterano de operaciones de combate. El contraste con los raperos desbocados y otros Netvoynistas se siente con fuerza.

t.me/surf_noise1/9513

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## apocalippsis (27 Mar 2022)

ja,ja,ja me parto dice: "Aca" es inaplicable esta medida, en un segundo estan robando TODOS.


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Por lo mismo que los ucranianos se van a Occidente o se fueron a Rusia en 2014 (más de 3 millones en ambos casos).
> 
> Por miedo, por proteger a tus seres queridos ... cada persona tendrá sus motivos.



En los videos de Hercules de Jerson, no es que se vayan, es que los rusos se llevan a los civiles ( voluntariamente o no ) en camiones a Crimea.


Remequilox dijo:


> Supongo que incluso un Zelensky finalmente se ha dado cuenta del timo/estafa en que le han metido.
> Si, muchos envíos humanitarios a cuenta de los fondos de paz de armas letales. Pero la inmensísima mayoría de los portes son meras armas ligeras, de infantería, y solo tienen verdadero propósito defensivo. En el mejor de los casos, eso solo sirve para alargar la agonía.
> 
> Uno de los párrafos del discurso:
> ...



Ucrania esta recibiendo exactamente lo que la OTAN estima que necesita, armas defensivas para que Rusia se meta hasta la cocina y tenga una guerra larga y sangrienta que la desangre completamente, drones, minas, vision nocturna, municion, rifles de francotirador, javelines, etc...los ucras que se dejen de imbecilidades de tanques y aviones, para destruir a Rusia son innecesarios.

A Rusia hay que darla 300Kia diarios, 900Wia diarios, 200Pow diarios y destruirle cada dia decenas de vehiculos, en menos de 1 año estaran desmilitarizados.


----------



## piru (27 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Siempre fué muy mala idea matar prisioneros.




Y peor idea divulgarlo. Imaginemos las ganas de rendirse que le pueden quedar al más caguetas de los ruskis tras ver esos videos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No jodas, es impresionante lo que están aguantando. Caerán como quieres, pero es espectacular lo que están resistiendo con la que les está cayendo. A nosotros no se nos ha perdido nada ahí, y nada nos impide ver las cosas con distancia.



Si ni han empezado a darles en serio, solo están tanteando.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (27 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Hasta la frontera de Francia, si. Nadie movería un dedo. No lo hacen porque, simplemente, no les compensa ni les interesa. Al llegar a Francia ya tendrían que echar otras cuentas.



En época de la URRSS quizá, hoy en dia, USA necesita a Europa y reventará cualquier avance ruso en sus fronteras, el mundo se ha vuelto muy oscuro para USA con la aparición de China y Europa es su jardin


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ustedes son nuestra columna vertebral. Tú eres nuestro baluarte. Ustedes son el ejército ruso. Estamos junto a ti.
> 
> Unas palabras de apoyo a los militares rusos muy contundentes del Artista de Honor de la Federación Rusa Sergey Makhovikov. Y no se dirigió a nosotros como actor, sino como veterano de operaciones de combate. El contraste con los raperos desbocados y otros Netvoynistas se siente con fuerza.
> 
> ...



Espero ver la la "sociedad civl" rusa, a los "periodistas independientes" y a las "madres llorosas" disfrutar del clima de Kolima, sin derecho a correspondencia.


----------



## Harman (27 Mar 2022)

Un vídeo de la tortura de prisioneros rusos se está difundiendo en la red social china weibo y está provocando una enorme ola de negatividad hacia los nacionalistas ucranianos. Estos son algunos de los comentarios: "Espero que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas sean completamente destruidas y se ponga orden en este país. "No veo este vídeo en Twitter ni en reddit". "No he visto el vídeo del ejército ruso abusando de los ucranianos capturados porque son disciplinados y no son tan brutales". "Los ucranianos actúan como los japoneses en Nanjing". "No veo ninguna diferencia entre el ISIS (prohibido en Rusia) y los militares ucranianos".

t.me/surf_noise1/9512


----------



## Roedr (27 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Si ni han empezado a darles en serio, solo están tanteando.



Más en serio sólo se puede hacer llevándose a todos los civiles por delante.


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Más en serio sólo se puede hacer llevándose a todos los civiles por delante.



Bueno, pueden aún hacer ciertas cosillas los rusos como en Siria…pero necesitan saber donde están todos.

Para eso se tantea…


----------



## Harman (27 Mar 2022)

La discriminación por motivos de nacionalidad, o más exactamente por la afiliación a Rusia, está adquiriendo en Europa el carácter de una Inquisición medieval.
Commerzbank indica en sus instrucciones que, debido a los paquetes de sanciones contra Rusia, los depósitos en cuentas de ciudadanos rusos residentes en la UE no pueden superar los 100.000 euros.
Si el importe total depositado supera los 100.000 euros, la transferencia será rechazada.
Esto no se aplica a los que tienen doble nacionalidad, una de las cuales es la de un país de la UE.
Y también discriminan por defecto: bloquean los pagos de los residentes de la UE con sus tarjetas de crédito alemanas, dificultando o incluso prohibiendo la apertura de nuevas cuentas.
No se puede descartar que el siguiente paso sea, por ejemplo, la prohibición de tener cajas de seguridad, de hablar ruso o de recordar los orígenes.
Y qué decir de los bancos, cuando en Baviera y Baja Sajonia te pueden caer tres años de cárcel por usar la letra Z en una manifestación.
Una vez más, ¡bienvenidos al infierno!

/t.me/surf_noise1/9511


----------



## keylargof (27 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



La rodilla con unas pastillas de aleta de tiburón les quedan como nuevas


----------



## Roedr (27 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La discriminación por motivos de nacionalidad, o más exactamente por la afiliación a Rusia, está adquiriendo en Europa el carácter de una Inquisición medieval.
> Commerzbank indica en sus instrucciones que, debido a los paquetes de sanciones contra Rusia, los depósitos en cuentas de ciudadanos rusos residentes en la UE no pueden superar los 100.000 euros.
> Si el importe total depositado supera los 100.000 euros, la transferencia será rechazada.
> Esto no se aplica a los que tienen doble nacionalidad, una de las cuales es la de un país de la UE.
> ...



No entiendo por qué esto no se está llevando a los tribunales. Yo en mi vida he visto una persecución similar a ningún grupo social.


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> En época de la URRSS quizá, hoy en dia, USA necesita a Europa y reventará cualquier avance ruso en sus fronteras, el mundo se ha vuelto muy oscuro para USA con la aparición de China y Europa es su jardin



Hoy en día también. Los pepinos de la URSS explotaban entonces exactamente igual que los rusos ahora. Incluso eran peores. Ya sabes ... la tecnología avanza.

A ver cuando os entra en la cabeza que los yankis no van a arriesgar su condición de superpotencia por ningún pais europeo. Y cuando digo ninguno es ninguno. O te crees tu que se iban a liar con los rusos por delante (porque se dan el festín con los polacos y los bálticos por ejemplo) para que los chinos aprovechen para darles por detrás?  

Los yankis vienen aquí a joder, a revolver y sacar provecho mientras les dure. Desde luego no vienen a poner su pais en riesgo por nosotros.


----------



## Bartleby (27 Mar 2022)

Presidente ucraniano, Volodymyr Zelensky, ha estado en conversaciones con la Academia de Artes y Ciencias Cinematográficas para hacer una aparición en video durante la transmisión del domingo de los Premios de la Academia (OSCAR)









Ukrainian President Zelensky in talks with Academy to make Oscars appearance


Ukranian President Volodymyr Zelensky has been in talks with the Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences to make a video appearance during Sunday’s broadcast of the Academy Awards, The Po…




nypost.com


----------



## frangelico (27 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La discriminación por motivos de nacionalidad, o más exactamente por la afiliación a Rusia, está adquiriendo en Europa el carácter de una Inquisición medieval.
> Commerzbank indica en sus instrucciones que, debido a los paquetes de sanciones contra Rusia, los depósitos en cuentas de ciudadanos rusos residentes en la UE no pueden superar los 100.000 euros.
> Si el importe total depositado supera los 100.000 euros, la transferencia será rechazada.
> Esto no se aplica a los que tienen doble nacionalidad, una de las cuales es la de un país de la UE.
> ...



Hay acuerdos de doble nacionalidad con Rusia? España creo que no tiene, me suena que los tenemos con muchos americanos, con Filipinasz Guinea, Francia y Portugal y poco más.


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Bueno, pueden aún hacer ciertas cosillas los rusos como en Siria…pero necesitan saber donde están todos.
> 
> Para eso se tantea…



Yo solo digo que si se entra en Galitzia, a lo mejor si que habria que usar las tacticas de Siria ...


----------



## Harman (27 Mar 2022)

Mira las caras de felicidad de los niños liberados por la Guardia Rusa en Energodar.

A los niños no se les puede engañar, pueden percibir quién es bueno y quién es malo.

Sus caras dicen que la V es la liberación.

La V es la victoria.
Por los niños, por el futuro, por la paz.

t.me/surf_noise1/9510


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Yo solo digo que si se entra en Galitzia, a lo mejor si que habria que usar las tacticas de Siria ...



No creo, eso pueden dejarlo para los polacos. Ya se encargarán ellos de ajustar cuentas.


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> No hace falta que los rusos vean las imágenes, ya son más de 20.000 encarcelados por decir no a la guerra. Ya ves tu el pueblo no quiere la guerra de Putin.



Si se van todos a casa con una multa de 200 rublos ...   Eso si ... si no espabilan y reinciden ya no se lo que harán con ellos. Supongo que lo mismo que aquí al que dice que el bribón es un ladrón.


----------



## Impresionante (27 Mar 2022)

. https://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/425195-india-probar-misil-defensa-aerea


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Mar 2022)

Esto es lo que piensan todos los rebanacuellos ucranianos:
1/2 Un funcionario diplomático de alto rango de Ucrania, el ex Ministro de Infraestructura de Ucrania, Volodymyr Omelyan dice: "Espero que la discusión sobre los buenos rusos y los malos rusos termine con una breve conclusión: un buen ruso o simplemente un moscovita es un moscovita muerto.


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

Carlos Marx decia que habia similitudes entre España y Rusia.

La debacle del imperio español, donde en 30 años tuvimos, Trafalgar, la invasion napoleonica, la independencia de America y la guerra civil Carlista se parece a la caida del imperio ruso, caida de la URSS, independencia de las republicas, marasmo de los 90, debacle de Ucrania....falta el ultimo capitulo, Guerra Civil en Rusia.


----------



## bigmaller (27 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si se van todos a casa con una multa de 200 rublos ...   Eso si ... si no espabilan y reinciden ya no se lo que harán con ellos. Supongo que lo mismo que aquí al que dice que el bribón es un ladrón.



Hay gente huida de españa por letras de canciones.... Y aqui no pasa na....


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (27 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Hoy en día también. Los pepinos de la URSS explotaban entonces exactamente igual que los rusos ahora. Incluso eran peores. Ya sabes ... la tecnología avanza.
> 
> A ver cuando os entra en la cabeza que los yankis no van a arriesgar su condición de superpotencia por ningún pais europeo. Y cuando digo ninguno es ninguno. O te crees tu que se iban a liar con los rusos por delante (porque se dan el festín con los polacos y los bálticos por ejemplo) para que los chinos aprovechen para darles por detrás?
> 
> Los yankis vienen aquí a joder, a revolver y sacar provecho mientras les dure. Desde luego no vienen a poner su pais en riesgo por nosotros.



Que prefieren los chinos atacar Taiwan o comerse una Siberia totalmente vacia, llena de recursos y a sus puertas


----------



## Archimanguina (27 Mar 2022)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Terrible eso y peor aún los comentarios del hilo en Twitter defendiendo que los ukros hagan eso…
> 
> El lavado de cerebro occidental da verdadera vergüenza
> 
> ...



lo que dá francamente es miedo.


----------



## Nicors (27 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Ucrania debe escalar la guerra todo lo posible siendo lo mas agresivos que puedan para forzar a los rusos a cometer el error de tirar armas quimicas y demas y garantizar la entrada de la NATO en el conflicto, además de desgastar a un mas lo que quede del ejercito ruso. Emboscadas por la noche, que los civiles pongan bombas en los cuartgeles rusos de noche, acuchillar a las patrullas rusas, usar perros de presa si hace falta. Generar psicosis en los soldados rusos, desmoralizarlos, para que el alto mando cometa un error.
> 
> Una vez logrado eso, para la NATO va a ser cuestión de coser y cantar, ya que la NATO SI es un EJERCITO PROFESIONAL



El problema es que en una guerra convencional la otan arrasa a Rusia, y esta no tendrá más remedio que utilizar el poder nuclear.


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> No hace falta que los rusos vean las imágenes, ya son más de 20.000 encarcelados por decir no a la guerra. Ya ves tu el pueblo no quiere la guerra de Putin.



No mienta, solo han pasado por comisaria, son unos blandos, yo los hubiese enviado direcgtamente al edificio mas alto de Moscú, y de allí a Magadan, a realizar cursillos de jardineria creativa.


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Que prefieren los chinos atacar Taiwan o comerse una Siberia totalmente vacia, llena de recursos y a sus puertas



Los chinos lo que preferirían de verdad es que los yankis desaparezcan de la faz de la tierra.


----------



## Harman (27 Mar 2022)

_Se refiere a "Roman Shukhevych"_

En honor a este negro, antiguo colaborador nazi reconocido oficialmente por todo el mundo, que genocidó a decenas de miles de polacos y judíos, la junta ucraniana de 2019 rebautizó escandalosamente la avenida General Vatutin de Kiev, que liberó a Kiev de la ocupación nazi.

No puedo imaginarme la completa escoria que hay que ser para afirmar que no hay nazismo en Ucrania.

t.me/boris_rozhin/37064









Román Shujévych - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## piru (27 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Eso explica que Zelensky nos pida aviones y sistemas antiaereos. ¿Pero tanques?
> 
> El abc nos explica que Ucrania tiene más tanques que al principio de la guerra ¿por qué nos pide tanques?
> 
> ...



A-LU-CI-NAN-TE.

Primer párrafo del artículo del ABC:

"Ucrania ha perdido al menos 74 tanques, destruidos o capturados, desde que Rusia comenzó la invasión el 24 de febrero, pero ha hecho con al menos 117 de los rusos, según analistas de inteligencia *que han estudiado fotos y vídeos publicados en redes sociales*."


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> *El problema es que en una guerra convencional la otan arrasa a Rusia, *y esta no tendrá más remedio que utilizar el poder nuclear.



No me digas .... cómo lo harían? Les harían a los rusos lo mismo que a Saddam o Gadaffi?


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No me digas .... cómo lo harían? Les harían a los rusos lo mismo que a Saddam o Gadaffi?



Les esta ganando Ucrania...imagina si les pilla la OTAN.ueden consolarse pensando que aun son mas fuertes que Georgia.


----------



## Harman (27 Mar 2022)

El 21 de marzo, tres residentes locales fueron asesinados cínicamente por los policías en un control en la salida de Melitopol en la carretera de Kashirskoye
Queridos compatriotas❗Tengan cuidado❗

t.me/boris_rozhin/37066


Aquí hay una foto de uno de estos asesinos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/37068


----------



## mcmardigan (27 Mar 2022)

Sobre el vidio de los prisioneros rusos. ¿No sera que los nazis quieren acabar con las rendiciones de sus propias tropas? Esos videos de prisioneros ucranianos con su bolsita de comida han debido levantar ampollas.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> A-LU-CI-NAN-TE.
> 
> Primer párrafo del artículo del ABC:
> 
> "Ucrania ha perdido al menos 74 tanques, destruidos o capturados, desde que Rusia comenzó la invasión el 24 de febrero, pero ha hecho con al menos 117 de los rusos, según analistas de inteligencia *que han estudiado fotos y vídeos publicados en redes sociales*."



Solo les falta decir que los ucranianos están rodeando Moscú..


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Les esta ganando Ucrania...imagina si les pilla la OTAN.ueden consolarse pensando que aun son mas fuertes que Georgia.



No pueden comprar a los generales de Maduro, como para joder a los rusos .....    Yo creo que si los yankis tenían tentaciones, viendo lo de ucrania se les han quitado todas, todas. Han destruido un ejército bastante mejor que cualquiera de los que ellos acostumbran a enfrentar en menos de un mes.


----------



## Harman (27 Mar 2022)

Empiezan a surgir revelaciones de neonazis que fueron testigos presenciales y participantes directos en los sucesos del 14.

Esto es un recuerdo de Odessa, el 2 de mayo, un enfrentamiento entre los partidarios de Euromaidan y sus opositores.

Los ultras del FC Metalist participaron directamente (el equipo empezó a jugar ese día a las 17:00). A partir de las 18:00 horas, las gradas de los ultras estaban casi vacías. Los aficionados se unieron a sus compañeros en el centro de la ciudad.

Cerca de las 20:00 horas, los acontecimientos ya se desarrollaban cerca de la Casa de los Sindicatos. El edificio empieza a arder, los cócteles molotov vuelan, la gente está encerrada dentro.

Alexei cuenta cómo sus conocidos participaban activamente en la provocación de incendios y en golpear a las personas que caían por las ventanas del edificio en llamas. En ese momento murieron 42 personas.

Ninguno de los participantes en esos hechos ha sido condenado. Todavía no.

t.me/boris_rozhin/37065

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## frangelico (27 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Se refiere a "Roman Shukhevych"_
> 
> En honor a este negro, antiguo colaborador nazi reconocido oficialmente por todo el mundo, que genocidó a decenas de miles de polacos y judíos, la junta ucraniana de 2019 rebautizó escandalosamente la avenida General Vatutin de Kiev, que liberó a Kiev de la ocupación nazi.
> 
> ...



Busca en Google maps por el nombre del sujeto y te salen varias calles y monumentos en Ucrania. Es como si en Berlín hubiera una Adolf Hitler Straße y una gran estatua de Hitler. Y Estos quieren entrar en la UE.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## quijotin (27 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Si no hubieran ido a Ucrania s matar niños todavía podrían hacer sentadillas.




Cuanto pedazo de mierda suelto por el foro!


----------



## frangelico (27 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Se refiere a "Roman Shukhevych"_
> 
> En honor a este negro, antiguo colaborador nazi reconocido oficialmente por todo el mundo, que genocidó a decenas de miles de polacos y judíos, la junta ucraniana de 2019 rebautizó escandalosamente la avenida General Vatutin de Kiev, que liberó a Kiev de la ocupación nazi.
> 
> ...



Este era el que serraba vivos a polacos?


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No mienta, solo han pasado por comisaria, son unos blandos, yo los hubiese enviado direcgtamente al edificio mas alto de Moscú, y de allí a Magadan, a realizar cursillos de jardineria creativa.



Banda de maricones pacifistas ....


----------



## Harman (27 Mar 2022)

El DNR lucha con el Azov por la orilla izquierda de Mariupol

El equipo de @anna_news, representado por los corresponsales militares @akimapachev y @diza_donbass, volvió a visitar la ciudad más caliente de la República Popular de Donetsk, donde habló con un comandante de la DNR con el indicativo "Sherkhan".

Se están produciendo fuertes batallas callejeras. Los terroristas del grupo prohibido Azov, que mantienen la orilla izquierda de Mariupol, están divididos en varios grandes enclaves. Por delante está Azovstal", cuya batalla promete ser masiva.

Vea más en nuestra historia:


t.me/anna_news/26287


----------



## amcxxl (27 Mar 2022)

Харьков: что будет после. Хотя до этого надо дожить (ukraina.ru) 

*Kharkov: lo que sucederá después. Aunque tienes que esperar hasta entonces*






_©_ AFP, Serguéi BOBOK
En el frente de Kharkov, es decir, la línea de contacto alrededor de Kharkov, hay una calma relativa. Los duelos de artillería continúan, la gente vive en refugios antibombas y experimenta privaciones, pero no hay cambios radicales.


Se puede suponer que el comando militar ruso y el liderazgo político en el futuro enfrentarán una elección: enviar las fuerzas liberadas (en caso de un final exitoso de las batallas por Mariupol y Donbass) para liquidar la poderosa guarnición de Kharkov o continuar operaciones en otras direcciones.

Kharkov tiene tres veces el tamaño de Mariupol en términos de población, también tiene enormes zonas industriales y neonazis bien entrenados de Azov y otros grupos de extrema derecha también dirigen el espectáculo aquí. Por lo tanto, las batallas sangrientas por la metrópolis pueden prolongarse durante mucho tiempo y con extrema amargura. Y con lo mismo que en Mariupol, el nivel de destrucción de la propia ciudad y su infraestructura.
La destrucción por parte del ejército ruso de Kharkiv y Mariupol, dos de las ciudades más prorrusas del sureste de Ucrania, es el objetivo anhelado por los nacionalistas. Para esto, los sinvergüenzas de Kiev y los líderes locales han hecho todo lo posible: minaron pasos elevados, colocaron puestos de tiro en edificios residenciales, equiparon cuarteles generales y fortalezas en edificios de importancia pública.
“[El alcalde de Kharkiv] *Terekhov* dijo que los rusos están destruyendo la infraestructura y las tuberías de calefacción, escuelas, jardines de infancia y hospitales para asustar a la gente del pueblo”, escribe el popular canal Kharkiv TG Kharkiv Nash, “pero hay una terodefensa en las escuelas y jardines de infancia, y la infraestructura y las redes de calefacción están siendo destruidas con éxito por los Teroboronets”. Basado en la preparación de la ciudad para la defensa, en una entrevista con *Dmitry Gordon* , el Sr. Terekhov declara con jactancia que, a pesar de las pérdidas, los residentes de Kharkiv son “fuertes en espíritu” y “confían en la victoria del ejército ucraniano”.


Junto con el gobernador *Sinegubov* y el jefe del "Cuerpo Nacional" local *Nemichev* , está listo para luchar hasta el último ciudadano de Kharkiv y luego, disfrazado de hombre, escapar de la ciudad destruida a su antojo, como el alcalde de Mariupol. "patriota" *Boychenko*hizo .

Según el escenario planeado por las autoridades ucranianas, no solo se destruirán las afueras y la zona industrial, sino también el centro histórico más hermoso de Járkov, que hasta ahora solo ha sufrido ataques puntuales individuales (que también afectaron a los edificios residenciales adyacentes). En particular, se registraron llegadas al edificio de la administración regional, la fiscalía militar, la SBU, el Ayuntamiento, la ex Casa de Educación Política, el Palacio del Trabajo. Sin embargo, hay dudas sobre esto último: existe la sospecha de que una mina terrestre en el techo fue volada con un propósito de provocación.
Las pérdidas materiales y humanas están erosionando el sentimiento pro-ruso y, por lo tanto, debilitando la base de apoyo para el nuevo gobierno en la ciudad, si finalmente se elimina de la UAF. Pero, lo más importante, la gente del pueblo (así como los residentes del resto de Ucrania) no tienen una comprensión clara de su propio futuro, y no solo del inmediato.
La política de la oposición ucraniana *Larisa Shesler* escribe sobre esto : “Todavía no me queda claro en qué formato ve el gobierno ruso el futuro de Ucrania. Porque es bastante obvio: cualquier área en la que el poder ucraniano permanezca en el formato actual definitivamente se convertirá en un tumor canceroso que se extenderá por toda Ucrania, un tumor canceroso del nazismo. Porque las autoridades ucranianas no pueden existir en otro formato, como en el formato de la ideología de Bandera… Esto hay que evitarlo, hay que pensar en lo que queremos ver en el territorio de la actual Ucrania”.


¿Qué pasará con Kharkov después del final de los juicios actuales, cuál será su estado en la nueva realidad, por la cual se están haciendo enormes sacrificios? Es una cosa, sigue siendo parte incluso de una Ucrania reformateada: entonces la mayoría necesita adherirse a una posición "pro-ucraniana": los seguidores latentes de Bandera (que en realidad aún no se han ido) regresarán y exigirán a todos los desleales; el instinto natural de autoconservación frena a muchos.
Otra opción es la proclamación de algún tipo de "república popular". Pero luego la ciudad se encuentra en una zona "gris" no reconocida, y estos son obstáculos para los negocios, la industria, la ciencia, la educación: todo lo que hace famoso a Kharkiv y lo que es necesario para su rápida reactivación. La alineación es posible, pero está plagada de pérdidas significativas, incluso en TI y alta tecnología: la ciudad será pacífica, pero indefensa, congelada en su estado ruinoso.
Y la tercera opción, de la que habla con insistencia uno de los principales políticos de la oposición, *Oleg Tsarev* : "Estoy profundamente convencido de que Ucrania debería ser incluida en la Federación Rusa". Pero aquí surge de inmediato la pregunta: ¿Podrá Rusia, bajo las condiciones de las sanciones internacionales, "digerir" una cantidad tan grande de territorios, llevar la economía destruida a los estándares rusos y reeducar a la población bastante propagandizada?

Tal vez sea necesario un período de transición. Es decir, un entendimiento programado de que los territorios de Novorossiya condicional se incluirán en la Federación Rusa, pero después de un tiempo específico, después del final del proceso de desnazificación, el desarrollo de las normas de la legislación rusa y la comprensión pública de la nueva realidad. .

Y aquí, al parecer, las locomotoras del proceso son extremadamente importantes. Dar a Kharkov el estatus de Zona Económica Libre (con un régimen fiscal preferencial) en la frontera de Rusia y los territorios liberados daría un fuerte impulso a la reactivación de la metrópoli, sería de gran interés para la empresa privada, le daría a la ciudad un nuevo estatus que permitiría pasar las tristes páginas del pasado y alcanzar el siguiente nivel de desarrollo.
Se debe prestar especial atención al componente cultural: en particular, para incluir Kharkiv en el programa de desarrollo de los llamados "grupos culturales", que se está implementando en la Federación Rusa (por ejemplo, en Sebastopol o Kaliningrado). Y, por supuesto, el reformateo del sistema de educación superior (Kharkiv es el centro de estudiantes más grande de la actual Ucrania) como parte de la formación de especialistas técnicos que la Federación Rusa necesita con urgencia; afortunadamente, la ciudad ha conservado serias competencias. en esta área.
Hay muchas oportunidades para la reactivación de Kharkov y la aglomeración adyacente, pero aún tenemos que vivir antes de eso. Y vivir - no arruinar. No abandonar significa ahorrar.


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

Joer ... la puta UE no sirve más que para encarecer el mercao ....


----------



## Honkler (27 Mar 2022)

Conocí a una lituana que era lo más seco y desagradable que he visto en mi vida. Ni de coña pagaría 200 napos por una, por muy buena que esté.


----------



## keylargof (27 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Харьков: что будет после. Хотя до этого надо дожить (ukraina.ru)
> 
> *Kharkov: lo que sucederá después. Aunque tienes que esperar hasta entonces*
> 
> ...



Menuda montaña de mierda ha cagado el hijo de puta de Sergei BOBO


----------



## Zhukov (27 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Un mes de guerra: observaciones y reflexiones sobre los ejércitos enfrentados
> 
> 
> PRIMERA PARTE – el ejército ucraniano Análisis de la capacidad combativa del ejército ucraniano En primer lugar, reconocimiento de errores, ya saben: la mitad del trabajo de un analista es ha…
> ...



El parte de guerra de ayer, no pasó gran cosa, y ya he puesto lo de Izyum, pero he añadido algunas observaciones sobre la guerra de posiciones, porque me ha llamado la atención y me parece significativo









Parte de guerra 26/03/2022 – lucha de posiciones


AYER: Situación general: Sin novedades importantes. Sigue la destrucción en la bolsa de Mariupol que ha sido cortada en dos o tres bolsas más pequeñas, recordemos, había entre 10 mil y 14 mil comba…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## Zappa (27 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No mienta, solo han pasado por comisaria, son unos blandos,* yo los hubiese enviado direcgtamente al edificio mas alto de Moscú, y de allí a Magadan, a realizar cursillos de jardineria creativa*.



Pero es que usted es un puto fascista.


----------



## quijotin (27 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> La rodilla con unas pastillas de aleta de tiburón les quedan como nuevas



Pastillas de matarratas habría que darte a ti,.,..


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Mar 2022)

Ya era hora:


----------



## amcxxl (27 Mar 2022)

Дмитрий Стешин: Вся Украина – это один сплошной «котел», в котором отморозки мучают местных жителей (ukraina.ru)

*Dmitry Steshin: Toda Ucrania es un "caldero" continuo en el que los cabrones atormentan a los residentes locales*
Kirill Kurbatov
16.03.2022, 12:16 
Entrevista





_©_ Facebook* (*Las actividades de implementación de Facebook de Meta están prohibidas en Rusia por ser extremistas), Dmitry Steshin
Después de la finalización de la operación en Ucrania, todos los ucranianos políticos tendrán una reserva en algún lugar de las regiones occidentales de Ucrania bajo el protectorado de Polonia, que les enseñará a hablar polaco. Pero hasta ahora esto está muy lejos, según el corresponsal de guerra de Komsomolskaya Pravda, Dmitry Steshin, que trabaja en el frente en el Donbass.


Habló sobre esto en una entrevista con *Ukraina.ru*.

*- Dmitry, comencemos con una pregunta estándar, ¿dónde estás exactamente y cómo está la situación?*
- Estoy cerca de Mariupol. La situación es compleja. No tenemos una ventaja decisiva en el número de atacantes. Debería haber dos o tres veces más personas, de lo contrario tenemos aproximadamente el mismo número que la guarnición de la ciudad.
De lo bueno podemos decir que tienen una conexión rota entre las conexiones, cuando una conexión puede entrar en batalla, mientras que otras no la apoyarán. Pero lo principal es que bloqueamos a Mariupol. No saldrán de allí por ningún lado, y no son capaces de contraatacar desde la ciudad.
*"¿Podemos esperar que simplemente se queden sin comida y combustible y se entreguen?"*
- Hasta ahora, según el comandante de mi batallón "Vostok" *Alexander Sergeevich Khodakovsky* , disparan de la misma manera. Es decir, tienen tanta munición como tenían. Los cambios no se sienten.
La situación con los civiles es terrible, pero ayer puedo decir que comenzaron a dejarlos salir de la ciudad, o al menos a no impedirlos. La gente va a Mangush y Berdyansk, de allí a Zaporozhye oa Rusia a través de Crimea.
Al mismo tiempo, un residente local escribe que ayer hubo un gran atasco en tres carriles en el centro de Mariupol, porque muchas personas todavía intentaban ir a algún lugar sin gasolina.
*- ¿Podemos, al comienzo de la operación, atacar de tal manera que impidamos que el enemigo se afiance en las ciudades?*
“Han estado allí durante mucho tiempo. Mariupol fue considerada una ciudad de primera línea. Había almacenes y ubicaciones.
Como me dijo la inteligencia, la situación con Azovstal no estaba del todo clara. En 2014 se inundaron los túneles que se encuentran al nivel del mar, por lo que en los últimos ocho años se han drenado lentamente y rellenado con algo. Y a juzgar por el hecho de que en la guerra moderna las municiones se queman en grandes cantidades, en los últimos dos días no han cambiado en la densidad y la intensidad del fuego, tienen una buena cantidad de todo.
Pero no tenemos prisa. Que se preocupen. Ellos, según Jodakovsky, no tienen pánico, pero existe la desesperación de los condenados. Y vale la pena escuchar su opinión.
*- ¿Es cierto lo que dicen de que el resultado de esta campaña dependerá de la captura de Mariupol?*


- Mariupol ahora está bloqueado, y nada depende de ello. Es una cosa en sí misma. Por ejemplo, la sitiada Leningrado controlaba importantes secciones del frente de Finlandia, y el anillo de bloqueo no estaba completamente cerrado allí. Algo tan asombroso como la Flota Báltica con sus principales calibres se basó allí. Y Mariupol es solo un "caldero" en el que estos cabrones se sientan y atormentan a los lugareños con este asedio.

*- ¿Hay pronósticos para Slavyansk y Kramatorsk?*
- Slavyansk y Kramatorsk comenzaron a procesar. Habrá algunos avances cuando rodeen al grupo cerca de Donetsk, que mantiene a la ciudad en un semicerco (Avdiivka, Peski). Ayer comenzó algún tipo de desarrollo de eventos. Realmente no creo en estos informes oficiales, pero supuestamente profundizamos y tomamos o no tomamos Maryinka. Permítanme recordarles que fue asaltado sin éxito en 2015. Fue un ataque sangriento que terminó en nada.
*- ¿Cuál es la situación con Kharkov y Nikolaev?*
“No tengo absolutamente ninguna idea de lo que está pasando allí. Creo que el problema con Kharkov se resolverá cuando el ejército LPR libere completamente su territorio. Y antes de eso, no tuvieron mucho tiempo. En este caso, al menos bloquearán Kharkiv desde el otro lado.
*- Anoche, la edición occidental de Naval News informó que 14 barcos rusos, incluidos los barcos de desembarco, se dirigían hacia Odessa. ¿Tiene sentido desembarcar tropas allí? ¿Qué dicen los militares al respecto?*
- Por supuesto, el aterrizaje se sugiere allí. Pridnestrovie aún no ha dicho su palabra. Y, aparentemente, para que pueda decir su palabra lo antes posible, hace solo unas horas, PACE declaró a Pridnestrovie como un "territorio ocupado". Bien hecho, han estado esperando esto durante mucho tiempo.
Espero que Transnistria, bloqueada durante 30 años en un estado poco claro, también quiera decidir su propio destino y quiera estar con Rusia. Mientras Tiraspol está en silencio, pero creo que dirá su palabra cuando comience la lucha cerca de Odessa.
En general, amenazando con una fuerza de desembarco, los nuestros están reteniendo fuerzas bastante grandes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Y lo hacen bien.
*- Si hablamos de Kherson y Melitopol, ¿necesitamos reprimir las manifestaciones pro-ucranianas y prohibir sus medios?*

- Circula en Internet un video de Berdyansk, donde una multitud de personas desesperadas reciben ayuda humanitaria rusa, y una señora Svidomo grita “Gloria a Ucrania” y los llama “acaparadores”. Es simplemente imposible pensar en una mejor agitación contra los ucranianos.

Y luego puedo decir que cuando las regiones de Donetsk y Lugansk estén completamente liberadas, el régimen en los territorios liberados de Ucrania continental será apoyado por muchachos del DNR/LNR. Tienen el derecho moral de golpear las piernas con la culata de un rifle y hablar duro con las personas que se están ahogando por Ucrania.
En general, el flujo antropológico de Ucrania es comprensible. Aquellas personas que sientan que tienen graves pecados contra Rusia huirán tan pronto como se liberen los territorios. Y de acuerdo con uno de los planes para ellos, habrá una reserva en algún lugar de las regiones occidentales de Ucrania. Quizás bajo el protectorado de Polonia, que les enseñará a hablar polaco.
Algo así se alineará en la Ucrania de la posguerra, pero hasta ahora está lejos de serlo
.
*- Existe un pronóstico alarmante de que si la campaña dura demasiado, la OTAN puede entrar en conflicto armado con Rusia. ¿Cuánto tiempo tiene que resistir Ucrania para que perciba esto como su victoria?*
Ucrania lo es todo. La capital de este estado está sitiada por nuestras tropas. No tienen opciones para cambiar la situación. Allí se ha quemado casi toda la infraestructura, y el control entre las unidades se verá interrumpido en los próximos días. La OTAN debería haber intervenido hace dos semanas, ahora es demasiado tarde.

*- Decimos oficialmente que no planeamos ocupar Ucrania y estamos en contra de la destrucción del estado ucraniano. ¿Es esto un gesto diplomático o realmente no nos fijamos tales objetivos?*
“Es solo un gesto diplomático. Todo el mundo entiende perfectamente que si Ucrania se queda en su forma actual, en 20 años estará "en juego, empezar de nuevo". Y luego, la vieja cresta volverá a contarle al joven ucraniano cómo ganaron la libertad en Maidan, y los moscovitas nos la quitaron. ¿Por qué lo necesitamos? Me parece que todos ya entendieron todo.


----------



## keylargof (27 Mar 2022)

quijotin dijo:


> Pastillas de matarratas habría que darte a ti,.,..



Venga pajilla y a la cama payasín


----------



## quijotin (27 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Presidente ucraniano, Volodymyr Zelensky, ha estado en conversaciones con la Academia de Artes y Ciencias Cinematográficas para hacer una aparición en video durante la transmisión del domingo de los Premios de la Academia (OSCAR)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que le den el óscar al mejor payaso


----------



## willbeend (27 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Así tratan el batallón Azov a los prisioneros,
> 18+:



Al paso que van acabaran fundando el Estado Catolico...


----------



## keylargof (27 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ya era hora:



A este Kiril lo vamos a ver ametrallado pronto, me guardo palomitas para la ocasión


----------



## Honkler (27 Mar 2022)

Esta en concreto está casada con un parguelas que debe tener más cuernos que un saco de caracoles. Eso si, maneja cash


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## frangelico (27 Mar 2022)

Hay algo que valga la pena en Lituania? Yo he estado en Letonia pero me da da la impresión de que las ciudades lituanas son más cutres. Quizá pase como en Irlanda, que al ser un país antes pobre que ha dado el estirón tiene unos precios inmobiliarios doblemente salvajes porque las casas son caras y además son una mierda. Supongo que los impuestos ayudan a que sea soportable.


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## quijotin (27 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Venga pajilla y a la cama payasín



Al ignore, sorbelefas.


----------



## Nico (27 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No entiendo por qué esto no se está llevando a los tribunales. Yo en mi vida he visto una persecución similar a ningún grupo social.



Supongo que lo llevarán (la Justicia suele ser más lenta que la prensa). Pero son todas medidas que conducen a reabrir el mundo de la Cortina de Hierro.
Rusos y chinos terminarán moviéndose dentro de sus circuitos financieros, bancarios y comerciales... y arrastrarán tras de si a gran parte del "Tercer" mundo.

¿Más tiros en el pie de Occidente?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (27 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Rusia es un desecho que no ha asumido que ya no es ni volvera a ser jamas un Imperio, su tiempo ya pasó, pero se niegan a aceptarlo, así que habrá guerra y la ganaremos, pero si la luchamos en Ucrania y ahora, la ganaremos antes y con menos bajas.



Tu sí que eres un desecho comedoritos y tragalefas de la OTAN.


----------



## dabuti (27 Mar 2022)

UCRONAZIS y tal...


----------



## Nico (27 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Presidente ucraniano, Volodymyr Zelensky, ha estado en conversaciones con la Academia de Artes y Ciencias Cinematográficas para hacer una aparición en video durante la transmisión del domingo de los Premios de la Academia (OSCAR)




Ya había adelantado (cientos de páginas atrás) que el actor Zelinsky no iba a perder la oportunidad de aparecer en los Oscar.

As predicted.


----------



## Zappa (27 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Ya solo falta que lo diga Putin y que Biden diga repitiendo lo de "alguien debería matarlo" para que no lleguemos al 1 de Mayo.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (27 Mar 2022)

Una cosa que he encontrado por ahí, composición y organización de los "grupos de batallón" rusos que parece ser la unidad táctica básica que están usando en Ucrania, llama la atención la gran cantidad de unidades de apoyo y la potencia de fuego con 6 autopropulsados que deben ser de 120 mm , 6 lanzacohetes Grad (creo) y 3 TOS por cada unidad..., también parece haber un déficit orgánico de infantería lo que podría explicar éstos episodios de emboscadas y ataques de los ukros con lanzadores Javelin o NLAW.

De izquierda a derecha en rojo está el grupo de combate (KT) dividido en 4 escalones tamaño compañía; reconocimiento ligero, reconocimiento pesado o de fijación, y dos compañías de asalto, una de infantería mecanizada y otra de carros. En amarillo (KU) el grupo de armas de apoyo con artillería autopropulsada, lanzacohetes, protección antiaérea e ingenieros (zapadores y pontoneros). A la derecha los vehículos de mando con un pelotón de reconocimiento, guerra electrónica y drones y al final (EU) los vehículos de apoyo logístico, intendencia, comunicaciones y sanidad.


----------



## amcxxl (27 Mar 2022)

«У нас больше ничего не украдут»: Стариков о переходе на расчёт рублями (ukraina.ru)

*"No nos robarán nada más": Starikov sobre la transición a la liquidación en rublos*
27.03.2022, 10:00 
noticias





_©_ RIA Novosti, Kirill Kallinikov / Ir al banco de fotos
Para obtener dólares no garantizados, los países de todo el mundo intercambian bienes reales por ellos. Rusia ha puesto fin a esta práctica y está creando demanda de su propia moneda. Nikolai Starikov, escritor, publicista, miembro del consejo central del partido Rusia Justa - Por la Verdad, habló de esto en una entrevista con Ukraina.ru.
“Ahora el esquema se verá así: Alemania, en la que está el euro, no debe comprar dólares en la bolsa de valores y pagar en dólares, sino que debe venir a la Bolsa de Valores de Moscú, comprar rublos allí, pagar Gazprom y ser feliz, porque ella recibió gasolina y eso es todo ahora están bien ... Además de crear demanda de rublos, respaldando el tipo de cambio del rublo, tampoco les damos la oportunidad de robar nuestro dinero nuevamente ”, dijo Starikov.

Si las liquidaciones con los países occidentales continuaran realizándose en dólares, nadie podría garantizar que estos países simplemente no se negarían a pagar los bienes comprados después del inicio de la operación especial, enfatizó el experto.


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Mar 2022)

Durante el contraataque ucraniano en Olkhovka, seis conocidos neonazis fueron eliminados.

Kharkiv Nazis Yuri "Artek" Krasovsky, Vladimir "Coffee" Doroshenko, Igor "Family" Pokhomov tuvieron una cita con su ídolo Bandera,
Bogdan "Bodia" Ivanov,
Sergei "X" Stribny, Bogdan "Poltava" Paraka.


----------



## WasP (27 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Ya solo falta que lo diga Putin y que Biden diga repitiendo lo de "alguien debería matarlo" para que no lleguemos al 1 de Mayo.



Te lo dice un checheno musulmán, que para naaaaada encubre atrocidades iguales o incluso peores por su religión de mierda...

Anda y que le follen con un misil en la cabeza.


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Mar 2022)

Imagen de satelite del depósito de combustible más grande de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Kalinovka, región de Kiev, destruido en un ataque con misiles el 25 de marzo de 2022.


----------



## Nico (27 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Que prefieren los chinos atacar Taiwan o comerse una Siberia totalmente vacia, llena de recursos y a sus puertas




Los chinos son profundamente tradicionalistas y Taiwán es parte de China.
También son hábiles negociadores y no quieren matar chinos.
Seguramente seguirán presionando con el garrote y la zanahoria para reunificar China. 
Han creado la política de "Un Estado, Dos Sistemas" para eso (es el sistema aplicado en Hong Kong y Macao por ejemplo).


----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Te has ganado el ignore, hay que ser o muy manipulador o muy estúpido para creer que esto va de democracia.



Bueno, y añado: Democracia es el sistema donde se permite que a un político que la caga sea destituido por una noción de censura (Rajoy), un lider de la oposición sea defenestrado por prácticas poco éticas (Casado) o pierda unas elecciones por manipulador (Aznar), por corrupto (González) o por ser un absoluto incompetente (Zapatero). En EEUU los lamentos de Trump son por hacer menos trampcas que Biden. Es posible que todas las democracias sean corruptas, pero siempre serán mejores que las dictaduras, o al menos, más "amables" y más proclives a reconocer sus errores. En las dictaduras el "amado lider" nunca se equivoca y el blasfemo que se atreva a acusarlo irá al gulag o será purgado con un tiro en la cabeza.


----------



## Zappa (27 Mar 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Te lo dice un checheno musulmán, que para naaaaada encubre atrocidades iguales o incluso peores por su religión de mierda...



Son la tropas de terror Sardaukar del Zar:


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (27 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> @rejon no tiene ni la más puta idea. Su fuente es Twitter y va colgando lo que aparece. Pero *debe tener entre 13 y 17 años*. No le pidas más.



Es un bot, con soporte becario entre semana. En finde l puedes decir lo que quieras que no responde. Entre semana si le insultas responde con una respuesta grabada.


----------



## WasP (27 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Son la tropas de terror Sardaukar del Zar:



Lo siento, yo siempre he sido más de los fremen. Así que a degüello con los sardaukar...


----------



## Trajanillo (27 Mar 2022)

Todo esto me empieza a dar mucho asco, es un puto actor que no sabe dónde se esta metiendo… Va a terminar mal no, lo siguiente


----------



## Nico (27 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Les esta ganando Ucrania...imagina si les pilla la OTAN.ueden consolarse pensando que aun son mas fuertes que Georgia.



¿Puedes poner un mapa?  

En el que yo vi, los rusos han ocupado todas las posiciones estratégicas que se plantearon.

Pon un mapa por favor. Interesante punto el que planteas. Digno de análisis.


----------



## frangelico (27 Mar 2022)

Y qué guarrerías come esa gente? Sopa de col y patatas con remolacha y arenque?


----------



## Harman (27 Mar 2022)

"Temíamos que hubiera disparos desde la entrada principal, desde la plaza central. Pero no vino de ahí.

Los residentes de Mariupol compartieron con el corresponsal de @anna_news el bombardeo del edificio del Teatro Dramático donde se refugiaban los refugiados.

Anteriormente, la propaganda ucraniana afirmó que el edificio del teatro había sido destruido por las tropas rusas.

Sin embargo, los lugareños dijeron que el bombardeo procedía del lado equivocado, desde donde las fuerzas aliadas rusas y de la DPR estaban desarrollando una ofensiva.

Lea más sobre esto en nuestro reportaje de vídeo.

t.me/anna_news/26288


----------



## Paddy McAloon (27 Mar 2022)

Curioso, ¿eh?


----------



## Nicors (27 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿Puedes poner un mapa?
> 
> En el que yo vi, los rusos han ocupado todas las posiciones estratégicas que se plantearon.
> 
> Pon un mapa por favor. Interesante punto el que planteas. Digno de análisis.



La columna a kiev ?


----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pero no se lo iban a cargar los oligarcas? En qué quedamos? Es Rusia una autocracia o una oligocracia?



Es más complejo, era un "Politburó" que más o menos tenía el control en la URSS que pasó a ser una "democrácia" capitalista y corrupta con Boris Yelsin que finalmente encumbró a Putin como "delfín" de Yelsin (por cierto, despreciaba tanto a Yelsin que se negó llamarle cuando ganó las elecciones), para ir migrando a una autocracia. Los oligarcas han ido creciendo como setas, primero con la corrupción de Yelsín y ahora a calorcito del Kremlin. Pero está migrando a una autocracia similar a la de nuestro amado lider.


----------



## amcxxl (27 Mar 2022)

Игорь Коротченко об итогах месяца спецоперации: Украина потерпела поражение как анти-Россия (ukraina.ru)

*Igor Korotchenko sobre los resultados del mes de la operación especial: Ucrania fue derrotada como anti-Rusia*
gosha polar
26.03.2022, 08:44 
Entrevista





_©_ RIA Novosti, Mijaíl Voskresenski
No se puede hablar de ningún estado ucraniano en absoluto. Este es un país que fue derrotado como anti-Rusia, dice Igor Korotchenko, editor en jefe de la revista Defensa Nacional.
Habló sobre esto en una entrevista con el canal de Telegram "Ukraine.ru" .
*- Igor Yuryevich, la operación especial de la Federación Rusa ha estado en marcha durante el segundo mes. ¿Qué tareas han logrado realizar ya los militares rusos?*
- La Operación Militar Especial (SVO) se está desarrollando dentro del ritmo y objetivos que se han determinado. Ella está a tiempo. Por lo tanto, si estamos hablando de tareas prioritarias, entonces la primera y principal prioridad de ellas es el trabajo sistemático diario para moler el potencial militar de Ucrania. Es decir, privar al régimen de Kiev de organizar una resistencia militar. Se trata de destrucción.

armas, equipo militar,
depósitos de combustible y municiones,
instalaciones de infraestructura militar clave,
sistemas de control de combate,
complejos militares operacionales-tácticos,
sistemas de defensa aérea,
Este problema se resuelve a diario.


La segunda tarea es evitar la entrada de armas occidentales en el territorio de Ucrania desde el territorio de los países miembros de la OTAN y la destrucción de centros y centros de entrenamiento para mercenarios extranjeros. Este problema también está resuelto.

La tercera tarea es destruir la agrupación de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania: las más entrenadas e ideológicamente motivadas en la región de Donbas, en particular, en Mariupol.
Estas son las principales cosas que hay que hacer, y se están haciendo. Permítanme enfatizar que nadie exige un ritmo frenético de la ofensiva, por la sencilla razón de que estamos preservando y protegiendo a la población civil y los bienes de carácter civil tanto como sea posible, y estamos trabajando sobre una base específica. Donde es necesario llevar a cabo batallas urbanas, como en Mariupol, tienen que librarse, ya que no hay otra forma.
Entonces, en general, creo que el NWO se está desarrollando de acuerdo con el plan original, pero algunos ajustes son inevitables, se están haciendo, pero en general, nuestras intenciones y planes son claros y se están implementando.
*- ¿Qué necesitaba corregirse exactamente, qué no podíamos prever?*


- Ante todo, hoy es necesario corregir la creación de un sistema de poder capaz en los territorios liberados, es necesario crear administraciones cívico-militares. Se necesitan comandantes al frente de las administraciones militares y civiles, deben ser nombrados entre los oficiales superiores o generales de las fuerzas armadas de la Federación Rusa.

En consecuencia, tiene bajo su mando un aparato militar-administrativo de funcionarios y representantes locales ucranianos que demuestran lealtad y están listos para trabajar en cuestiones de asegurar la vida de los asentamientos. Estamos hablando de suministro, calefacción, comercio, el trabajo de los servicios de la ciudad, además de la función de mantener la ley y el orden.

Esto es lo que hay que hacer hoy, ya ha comenzado y hay que hacerlo. Y, por supuesto, debe haber una supresión estricta de cualquier deslealtad por parte de los representantes de los asentamientos que están bajo el control de las fuerzas armadas de la Federación Rusa. Es decir, un intento de sabotaje o resistencia abierta debe ser sancionado de acuerdo con los parámetros pertinentes.

Es decir, no debemos tolerar ninguna deslealtad. No debe haber símbolos estatales, ni banderas de Ucrania en los territorios liberados. Las banderas rusa y soviética son símbolos de nuestra Victoria en la Gran Guerra Patriótica. Además, administraciones cívico-militares, es decir, todo el poder está en manos de comandantes militares, es decir, el modelo que operó en el territorio de la Alemania liberada desde 1945 hasta la creación de la República Democrática Alemana. Creo que así es como se debe hacer.


*- ¿Una desnazificación sobre qué modelo?*
¿Qué es la desnazificación? Este es el desmantelamiento del sistema que se ha desarrollado en Ucrania. En primer lugar, se trata de la búsqueda y detención de criminales de guerra ucranianos. En consecuencia, el arresto del 100% de los miembros de las organizaciones nacionalistas ucranianas y sus unidades de combate.
A continuación, el arresto de todos los propagandistas ucranianos que sirven a las acciones del régimen actual y el arresto de todos los funcionarios ucranianos. En este caso, estamos hablando del partido Siervo del Pueblo. Debería tener el estatus del NSDAP nazi, es decir, sus actividades deberían estar legalmente prohibidas, y los funcionarios actuales deberían rendir cuentas bajo el código penal.
Debemos llevar a cabo la desnazificación, como se llevó a cabo en la Alemania nazi. Es decir, para nosotros, la Ucrania actual es la Alemania de Hitler número 2. La Alemania de Hitler 2.0 a partir de 2022.
Por lo tanto, los métodos deben ser los mismos: registro, detención, decisión judicial. Podemos equiparar, por ejemplo, a los batallones nacionalistas con una organización terrorista internacional, cuyos miembros son castigados hasta con cadena perpetua.
*- ¿Cuánto tiempo se tarda en desnazificar?*
- Después de establecer el control sobre todo el territorio de Ucrania, la administración militar-civil debe operar durante al menos 10-15 años. Es decir, no se puede hablar de ningún estado ucraniano en absoluto. Este es un país que fracasó como anti-Rusia. El garante del estatus neutral de este territorio, que actualmente se llama Ucrania, deberían ser las bases militares rusas.
La frontera está cerrada y aquellas personas que abandonaron el territorio de Ucrania, pero desean regresar, deberán someterse a las medidas de verificación apropiadas. Es decir, filtraremos cuáles de estos millones de los que se fueron pueden regresar, en función de cuán leales sean y quiénes sean.

Si estos son nacionalistas y miembros de sus familias, adiós a Europa de por vida. Si estas son solo personas que huyeron de los horrores de las hostilidades, cuando las unidades ucranianas luchaban en las ciudades, bombardeando, esta es una situación diferente.

Otra tarea de la desnazificación es la nacionalización completa de las propiedades de los oligarcas ucranianos. Es decir, debemos quemar la base con la que el movimiento Bandera puede levantar cabeza en Ucrania.
Además, el destino de Ucrania se decidirá de alguna manera, obviamente, mediante un referéndum. Repito, es bastante obvio que no se puede hablar de ningún estado ucraniano, solo del desmantelamiento completo del estado nazi.
¿Y qué ocupará su lugar? Veremos en 10-15 años. Por lo tanto, enfatizo: ningún símbolo ucraniano, los colaboradores ucranianos, que siempre han traicionado a Rusia, no deberían estar en el poder.
En consecuencia, los diputados de la Rada Suprema son criminales de guerra, todos los que apoyaron a Zelensky, respectivamente, este organismo es ilegítimo y debe ser disuelto, y los funcionarios activos arrestados y juzgados. Esto se llama desnazificación.
Un retrato público de Bandera, los lemas de Bandera deben ser castigados con 10-15 años de prisión. Es necesario desnazificar seriamente, para que nadie tenga el deseo de revivir el estado marrón que estamos destruyendo hoy en el curso del NWO. El mecanismo del estado ucraniano, de una forma u otra, dará lugar una y otra vez a un estado fascista y, por lo tanto, es necesario desmantelarlo.
En consecuencia, Zelensky es un criminal de guerra y debemos juzgarlo después de que caiga en nuestras manos. Si será un tribunal ruso o algún tipo de ucraniano, no lo sé. En cualquier caso, este es un criminal de guerra y su destino debe decidirse en consecuencia


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Mar 2022)

Armas abandonadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Zaporozhye, de las que los soldados rusos se han apoderado.


----------



## Harman (27 Mar 2022)

Mi artículo de FAN sobre el boomerang de las sanciones ha salido a la luz.

Europa tendrá un grave problema a finales de marzo y principios de abril. Por un lado, Europa no quiere ir de la mano de Moscú y comprar gas a cambio de rublos, ya que esto permitiría a Moscú compensar parte de la presión de las sanciones.

Por otra parte, la Unión Europea, como admiten sus dirigentes, no puede renunciar al gas y al petróleo rusos a corto plazo, a pesar de que Estados Unidos y sus satélites más insensatos (como Polonia o los limítrofes bálticos) exigen renunciar a los recursos energéticos rusos "ya".

Como resultado, incluso antes de que Rusia imponga sanciones económicas (relacionadas con el suministro de energía, así como de diversos metales), Europa está incurriendo en graves costes. Y a largo plazo, la crisis actual no hará más que empeorar. Por lo tanto, Europa está tratando de mantener simultáneamente el nivel actual de sanciones y evitar una mayor escalada de la guerra económica con Rusia. Si las sanciones se intensifican, Rusia podría perder parte de sus beneficios por el suministro de energía a Europa, pero provocaría un aumento explosivo de los precios de la energía con el consiguiente salto en los precios de la gasolina y los bienes de consumo

<...>

Rusia tiene alguna opción en esta situación: es posible observar cómo Europa intenta hacer frente a nuevos y nuevos problemas, mientras deja que los políticos europeos negocien y continúen con los juegos políticos con los países que se "enfrentan" a Bruselas -como Hungría, por ejemplo- o con los euroescépticos de Europa Occidental.

Por otro lado, Rusia tiene la oportunidad de asestar un golpe muy duro a la economía y al nivel de vida europeos simplemente cortando el suministro de gas y petróleo a Europa, como quiere Estados Unidos. La exigencia de Putin de que los europeos compren gas a cambio de rublos es el primer punto en el que Europa tendrá que tomar una decisión para construir un nuevo formato de relaciones con Rusia. El antiguo formato está a cero y el nuevo aún no se ha formado. Por eso, en realidad, a Europa se le dio tiempo hasta finales de mes para decidir si continuaba la escalada o si aceptaba las condiciones rusas con uno u otro pretexto para no forzar la crisis dentro de la UE. Moscú ha lanzado la pelota a su rival y está pendiente de ver qué elige.

Léalo completo en el enlace:








Что выберет Европа: санкции против России или протесты против Брюсселя


Военный эксперт Борис Рожин специально для международной редакции ФАН рассказывает о том, чем санкции против России обернулись для Европы.




riafan.ru





t.me/boris_rozhin/37070


----------



## Kartoffeln (27 Mar 2022)

Putin's billionaire ex-son-in-law escapes sanctions for his birthday


Kirill Shamalov, who staged a lavish party for his 40th birthday in the UAE, was formerly married to Katerina Tikhonova, 35, the Russian president's high-kicking 'rock'n'roll' dancing second daughter.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Los chinos son profundamente tradicionalistas y Taiwán es parte de China.
> También son hábiles negociadores y no quieren matar chinos.
> Seguramente seguirán presionando con el garrote y la zanahoria para reunificar China.
> Han creado la política de "Un Estado, Dos Sistemas" para eso (es el sistema aplicado en Hong Kong y Macao por ejemplo).



Si China se anexiona Taiwan con buenas formas y sin romper mucho, pasaría a convertirse de forma inmediata en la primera potencia mundial. De integrar el componente militar de Taiwan al propio, pasaría a estar a un nivel similar al de USA en dicho concepto.


----------



## Trajanillo (27 Mar 2022)

Se lo van a cargar y parecerá un accidente.


----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

El objetivo es China, van a hacer tan insostenible la situación en Ucrania hasta que finalmente China censure las prácticas rusas. Una vez que eso ocurra en EEUU solo tienen que esperar pacientemente la cabeza política de Putin. Lo llevamos diciendo desde el inicio, Putin ha metido la pata hasta el fondo y depende de él salir de manera más o menos airosa. En el fondo a los chinos y a los norteamericanos les da igual el devenir de los ucranianos.


----------



## piru (27 Mar 2022)

Rusia empieza a meter artillería remolcada desde el norte, V:


----------



## Harman (27 Mar 2022)

La guerra es la patria para unos y la guerra para otros.

Los habitantes de Odessa se han quejado de que la cadena de tiendas populares ATB ha empezado a vender productos de la ayuda humanitaria polaca a Ucrania, en concreto, se han visto en los mostradores productos enlatados para el desayuno de los turistas con fecha de caducidad de abril de 2022.

t.me/boris_rozhin/37069


----------



## Bishop (27 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> He de añadir que el sistema de bloqueo de Burbuja es excelente pasando a la no existencia del bloqueado por el bloqueador. Ni citas, ni quotes, simplemente dejan de existir.
> 
> Maravilloso, desaparecen como el anuncio de las cucarachas



Tiene algunos pequeños defectos. Uno bastante irritante es que sí que te muestra los hilos abiertos por los que tienes ignorados en la lista de hilos de cada parte del foro. Y parece ser que eso lo están usando. No se cansan de abrir hilos nuevos en plan avalancha con cada tweet o mierda que pillan.

Al final, va a haber que currarse un script para acabar de eliminar esa bazofia y poner forear tranquilamente sin tener que separar el grano de la paja. Aún más de lo que ya es necesario, quiero decir...


----------



## El_Suave (27 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Ya solo falta que lo diga Putin y que Biden diga repitiendo lo de "alguien debería matarlo" para que no lleguemos al 1 de Mayo.



Que no llegamos al 1 de mayo. Que ya han dicho claramente los americanos que habrá guerra, y que la guerra comenzará con un ataque ruso a Polonia.

Más claro no lo pueden decir, es caso parecido al de la profecía autocumplida de la invasión rusa de Ucrania, a pesar de no ser un movimiento favorable para Rusia, ni buscado por Rusia. Sabían perfectamente que a Rusia no le iban a dejar otra opción que la técnico-militar de que hablaba Putin, y por tanto sabían con seguridad que iba a invadir Ucrania.

Aquí saben que ellos la van a liar utilizando a Polonia, y que a Rusia no le va a quedar otra opción posible que atacar Polonia. Así además sus M.A.R-equivalentes ponen a huevo a los _massmierda_ la comparación Putin / Hitler.


----------



## Arraki (27 Mar 2022)

Para Pulido gran destrucción significan 3 o 4 vehículos

Apenas se le nota


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Si, si los ucranianos hubieran jugado la baza de, somos hermanos porque nos atacais hubiera tenido exito. Mucha gente que estaba en contra de la guerra ahora esta a favor, no se que esperaban al poner a nazis a hacer barbaridades y enviarselas a las madres de soldados. Mientras tanto llorando a occidente.
> 
> Honestamente pienso que el objetivo no era anexionarse Ucrania o parte de esta, pero tengo claro que ahora va a pasar hay demasiadas pistas:
> - Gente del gobierno, creo que hasta Putin, diciendo que Ucrania ha perdido la oportunidad de seguir siendo un pais u algo asi
> ...



Podría haber un reparto "a la coreana".


----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Antes se marcan un Kennedy los militares y ponen a Kamala con la lección bien aprendida.



Dios nos libre, Kamala, la que no sabía que Ucrania no era miembro de la OTAN.


----------



## frangelico (27 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Si China se anexiona Taiwan con buenas formas y sin romper mucho, pasaría a convertirse de forma inmediata en la primera potencia mundial. De integrar el componente militar de Taiwan al propio, pasaría a estar a un nivel similar al de USA en dicho concepto.



Ellos trabajan con paciencia y quieren tener esto atado antes de 2049, quizá ahora se acelere. Pero lo hacen a su manera, seguramente lo conseguirán sin una guerra.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (27 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> ¿Tú no eres bastante follacabras y anti _ruso-iraní_?
> 
> El lado _pro_-_europeísta_, como en siria los _freedom fighters_, me parece que llevan asesinando y torturando lo que deberían ser prisioneros de guerra (_POW_) desde el primer minuto; nada nuevo. En un estado fallido y resultado de un golpe de estado como el ucraniano, en donde se ha dado alas y carta libre a los banderistas ultranacionalistas y a la rusofobia, donde un médico habla de castración porque son como cucarachas, no es nada sorprendente que suceda eso. Quitando los muertos por explosiones en combate y en blindados, el resto de videos casi todos presentan golpes en la cara, ojos, narices sangrando, mejillas, disparos en la cabeza que parecen a corta distancia -como un soldado que hasta esta en una silla-, etc...
> 
> Todas esos registros que exudan barbarismo, _supremacismo_, odio, y desprecio por la vida ajena, sólo vienen de un bando. Para mi justifica por sí misma la intervención rusa; el país del _margen_, o lo que va quedar, esta podrido hasta la médula y necesita un buen reinicio. No hay otra, son una bomba de relojería.




No me conoce una mierda, son anti U€ radical, también soy anti Putin, muchos de los nacionalistas ucranianos que combaten en Ucrania son ucranianos que detestan tanto a Putin como a la U€, de hecho creo que Putin y Zelenski están en el mismo bando, son 2 viles marionetas de los que gobiernan el mundo, hace unos días se abrió un hilo al respecto. En Rusia mandan los mismos que mandan en el resto de Eurabia, de la misma manera que los separatistas catalanes y el PPSOE o VoX tienen los mismos patrocinadores.

URGENTE: Putin y Zelensky son del mismo bando. Imperdible labor periodística de Nicolás Morás

Por cierto estos que dicen algunos que son la última esperanza de los europeos autóctonos parece que están dispuestos a convertir Ucrania en un negrizal como ya hicieron en Siria llevando mercenarios de medio mundo a combatir al país oeste-asiático cuando Assad perdió la guerra en 2015.





Más ruskis eliminados en las orcadas de Kiev, parece que los ucranianos están lanzando una ofensiva limitada en esa y otras zonas.


----------



## Abstenuto (27 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Bueno, y añado: Democracia es el sistema donde se permite que a un político que la caga sea destituido por una noción de censura (Rajoy), un lider de la oposición sea defenestrado por prácticas poco éticas (Casado) o pierda unas elecciones por manipulador (Aznar), por corrupto (González) o por ser un absoluto incompetente (Zapatero). En EEUU los lamentos de Trump son por hacer menos trampcas que Biden. Es posible que todas las democracias sean corruptas, pero siempre serán mejores que las dictaduras, o al menos, más "amables" y más proclives a reconocer sus errores. En las dictaduras el "amado lider" nunca se equivoca y el blasfemo que se atreva a acusarlo irá al gulag o será purgado con un tiro en la cabeza.



Ay, criaturica. Qué tiernesito estás (no homo, no pedo)


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (27 Mar 2022)

Putin wants ‘Korean scenario’ for Ukraine, says intelligence chief


Ukrainian general says Moscow unable to ‘swallow’ country but faces guerrilla warfare if it tries to divide it




www.theguardian.com




*Putin quiere "escenario coreano" para Ucrania, dice jefe de inteligencia*
El general ucraniano dice que Moscú no puede 'tragarse' al país, pero se enfrenta a una guerra de guerrillas si intenta dividirlo


Vladimir Putin quiere dividir Ucrania en dos, emulando la división de posguerra entre Corea del Norte y Corea del Sur, dijo el jefe de inteligencia militar del país invadido.

El general Kyrylo Budanov, quien predijo la invasión de Rusia ya en noviembre, dijo que Moscú no había podido “tragarse” al país, pero enfrentaba una guerra de guerrillas si buscaba dividirlo.


Su advertencia se produjo cuando Leonid Pasechnik, el líder de la autoproclamada República Popular de Lugansk en la disputada región de Donbas en el este, dijo que podría organizar un referéndum para que su territorio pase a formar parte de Rusia.

“Creo que en un futuro cercano se llevará a cabo un referéndum en el territorio de la república, durante el cual la gente… … expresará su opinión sobre unirse a la Federación Rusa”, dijo Pasechnik.

El presidente de Rusia reconoció a las dos autoproclamadas repúblicas orientales de Luhansk y Donetsk poco antes del comienzo de la guerra. Lanzó su llamada “operación militar especial” el 24 de febrero, alegando que estaba actuando en defensa de su pueblo.

Budanov dijo que creía que Putin quería apoderarse de toda Ucrania, pero cambió su plan desde que no logró tomar su capital, Kiev, y derrocó al gobierno de Volodomyr Zelenskiy en los primeros días de la guerra.

Los ataques con misiles del sábado en Lviv, en el oeste de Ucrania cerca de la frontera con Polonia, se consideran un mensaje de desafío al presidente de los EE. suministros.

Los dos objetivos de los ataques, después de los cuales una nube de humo negro atravesó el histórico horizonte de campanarios y la cúpula de la catedral de Lviv, fueron un depósito de combustible y una fábrica utilizada para reparar tanques, sistemas antiaéreos y estaciones de radar. Ambos estaban cerca de bloques de apartamentos ya sólo una milla del centro de la ciudad protegido por la Unesco como patrimonio mundial.

Un testigo, Dmitry Leonov, de 36 años, trabajador de TI, dijo que la tierra tembló y que la gente había sido arrojada al suelo por la fuerza de las explosiones en la fábrica de tanques. Se dijo que las ventanas de una escuela local fueron rotas por la fuerza.

La jefa de los servicios de emergencia de Lviv, Khrystyna Avdyeyeva, dijo que el incendio en el depósito de combustible finalmente se apagó después de 13 horas a las 6:49 a. m. del domingo. “Los chicos han pasado por un infierno”, dijo.

De los responsables de lanzar los misiles, que venían desde Crimea, hasta 1.000 millas de distancia, dijo: “Que ardan en el mismo infierno. Pero nuestros héroes no estarán allí, por lo que nadie sobrevivirá”.

Budanov dijo que estaba convencido de que el presidente ruso estaba tratando de dividir a Ucrania a pesar del ataque en el oeste, solo el tercer ataque importante allí desde que comenzó la guerra.

Él dijo: “Putin ya está cambiando las principales direcciones operativas, hacia el sur y el este. Hay razones para creer que está considerando un “escenario coreano” para Ucrania.

“Eso es tratar de imponer una línea divisoria entre las regiones desocupadas y ocupadas de nuestro país. De hecho, es un intento de crear Corea del Norte y Corea del Sur en Ucrania. Después de todo, definitivamente no puede tragarse a todo el país”.

Rusia se ha estancado en la ciudad portuaria sitiada de Mariupol en sus intentos de crear un corredor terrestre entre Crimea, que Rusia anexó ilegalmente en 2014, y la región de Donbas.

Budanov dijo que no creía que Mariupol caería pronto y que las tropas rusas enfrentarían tácticas guerrilleras incluso si lograran derrotar al experimentado batallón Azov en la ciudad arrasada.

Él dijo: “Los ocupantes intentarán unir los territorios ocupados en una sola entidad cuasi estatal, que se opondrá a la Ucrania independiente. Ya estamos viendo intentos de crear autoridades 'paralelas' en los territorios ocupados y obligar a la gente a renunciar a la hryvnia [moneda nacional de Ucrania].

“Puede que quieran negociar a nivel internacional. Sin embargo, la resistencia y las protestas de nuestros ciudadanos en los territorios ocupados, los contraataques de las fuerzas armadas y la liberación gradual complican significativamente la implementación de los planes del enemigo.

“Además, pronto comenzará la temporada del safari guerrillero ucraniano total. Entonces quedará un escenario relevante para los rusos: cómo sobrevivir”.

Oleksii Arestovych, asesor de Zelenskiy, se hizo eco del análisis del jefe de inteligencia. “Dentro de una semana o dos, Rusia retirará las tropas de las regiones de Kyiv y Kharkiv y las enviará a Donbas”, dijo.

"Se dieron cuenta de que no podrán apoderarse de las grandes ciudades, anunciarán la finalización de la primera fase de la 'operación especial' y el comienzo de la segunda: la 'liberación de Donbas'".

Arestovych continuó: “Ahora tienen tres tareas: rodear a nuestras tropas en Donbas, ocupar completamente Mariupol y el sur. Si pierden Kherson [una ciudad al oeste de Mariupol], toda su ocupación de Mariupol colapsará. Y eso es todo. No habrá captura de Kyiv, Kharkiv u Odesa”.

Por otra parte, en Kharkiv, las autoridades informaron de 44 ataques de artillería y 140 ataques con cohetes en un solo día, incluso en una instalación de investigación nuclear. En Kiev, las autoridades advirtieron que los rusos se disfrazaban cada vez más de civiles para cometer actos de sabotaje.


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

Tiene que ser un fake..en el foro me han dicho que es imposible que Ucrania reconquiste nada.

Modo Putincel Off.


----------



## frangelico (27 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Podría haber un reparto "a la coreana".



Debería. La DMZ que sea el río y una franja a cada lado.


----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La guerra en Ucrania da un vuelco en un mes a la alimentación mundial.*
> La* guerra de Ucrania* ha desestabilizado en un mes los mercados agrícolas y está obligando a realizar cambios políticos para salvar el abastecimiento de alimentos y amortiguar los precios.
> 
> Tras cumplirse un mes de la invasión rusa, las alarmas sobre sus consecuencias en la agricultura, la pesca y la alimentación igualan, o incluso superan, las alertas desatadas durante la pandemia en los países desarrollados.
> ...



De hecho es el problema real y más gordo que la propia invasión de Ucrania. Lo que sabemos es que Europa no va a exportar ni un solo grano de trigo, pero es que además va a acaparar la producción de terceros como Argentina y Brasil. Van a haber escasez en África con toda la conflictividad que eso conlleva. Recordemos que el todopoderoso dictador egipcio Hosni Mubarak y la propia Guerra de Siria son consecuencias de quemarse a lo bonzo un vendedor ambulante en Túnez ante la destrucción de su mercancía por parte de la gendarmería tunecina. ¿Quién le iba a decir al dictador egipcio que su puesto dependía de esa "nimiedad"?.


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Podría haber un reparto "a la coreana".



¿De la Federacion rusa?.


----------



## Fígaro (27 Mar 2022)

Buen trabajo, héroes.

Que Dios os bendiga.


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Si China se anexiona Taiwan con buenas formas y sin romper mucho, pasaría a convertirse de forma inmediata en la primera potencia mundial. De integrar el componente militar de Taiwan al propio, pasaría a estar a un nivel similar al de USA en dicho concepto.



Claro, tan cierto como que Rusia tiene el segundo ejercito mas poderoso del mundo.


----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Aunque no lo creas yo lo digo por el bien de Rusia, no estoy hablando nada de su relacción con occidente. Es más, en el Mundo se necesitan contrapesos, siempre lo he pensado, pero contrapesos que ofrezcan distintas visiones entre como hacer avanzar al Ser Humano.
> 
> Y hablando de Rusia, casi cualquier sistema político que se implate y acabase con el sistema actual que parece que tiene como última misión robar todo lo posible al pueblo ruso sería mejor para la nación rusa. El inicio de esta invasión y, tras ésta, el pésimo rendimiento ruso tiene una razón de fondo: corrupción como forma de Gobierno y su intento de afianzarla aun más.



El mundo de dos bloques es peligroso por razones obvias de aniquilación mutua, pero los contrapesos son buenos porque fomentan la competencia, la excelencia y el progreso para no quedarse atrás. En este mismo foro lo hemos dicho mil veces: Tal como iba la sociedad actual el final previsible era Idiocracia. Aunque reconozco que tengo dudas que este cambio de la geopolítica creado por la invasión de Ucrania nos haya hecho cambiar de la estación final de Idiocracia.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Mar 2022)

"sí, en Alemania nos esperan días difíciles, días que cambiarán el mundo y a nosotros....."

Frank-Walter Steinmeier, presidente alemán


----------



## Bartleby (27 Mar 2022)

En amarillo parte del mundo con sanciones a Rusia, en gris, sin sanciones a Rusia


----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

Mig29 dijo:


> Menuda credibilidad esa imagen, confunden la bandera de Iran con la de Siria, y la de Emiratos con la de Iran, y la de Siria con la de Emiratos.......



Entonces es que esta imagen viene directamente de la "vicepresidenta Kamala" o similares.


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Una cosa que he encontrado por ahí, composición y organización de los "grupos de batallón" rusos que parece ser la unidad táctica básica que están usando en Ucrania, llama la atención la gran cantidad de unidades de apoyo y la potencia de fuego con 6 autopropulsados que deben ser de 120 mm , 6 lanzacohetes Grad (creo) y 3 TOS por cada unidad..., también parece haber un déficit orgánico de infantería lo que podría explicar éstos episodios de emboscadas y ataques de los ukros con lanzadores Javelin o NLAW.
> 
> De izquierda a derecha en rojo está el grupo de combate (KT) dividido en 4 escalones tamaño compañía; reconocimiento ligero, reconocimiento pesado o de fijación, y dos compañías de asalto, una de infantería mecanizada y otra de carros. En amarillo (KU) el grupo de armas de apoyo con artillería autopropulsada, lanzacohetes, protección antiaérea e ingenieros (zapadores y pontoneros). A la derecha los vehículos de mando con un pelotón de reconocimiento, guerra electrónica y drones y al final (EU) los vehículos de apoyo logístico, intendencia, comunicaciones y sanidad.



Brutal aporte, gracias.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (27 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Durante el contraataque ucraniano en Olkhovka, seis conocidos neonazis fueron eliminados.
> 
> Kharkiv Nazis Yuri "Artek" Krasovsky, Vladimir "Coffee" Doroshenko, Igor "Family" Pokhomov tuvieron una cita con su ídolo Bandera,
> Bogdan "Bodia" Ivanov,
> ...



Va a haber overbooking para entrar en el Valhalla.


----------



## Fígaro (27 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> En amarillo parte del mundo con sanciones a Rusia, en gris, sin sanciones a Rusia






Te falta Júpiter, decide en este Planeta lo mismo que el 90 % de esas letrinas que denominas países "no alineados".

Qué sabrás tú qué es eso, por otro lado.


----------



## Hal8995 (27 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> En amarillo parte del mundo con sanciones a Rusia, en gris, sin sanciones a Rusia




Vaya con el geostratega. Puerto Rico ?????


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Claro, tan cierto como que Rusia tiene el segundo ejercito mas poderoso del mundo.



Eso lo evidencia que el ejercito ucraniano (250.000 hombres) con el masivo apoyo que la OTAN le brinda de forma encubierta no deja de ceder territorio frente al ejercito ruso. Evidentemente han desplazado toda la chatarrilla amortizada pues lo gordo deben guardar para caso de escalada.

Contra mas dure la guerra mas se incrementará el sufrimiento de los Europeos y comenzarán a preguntarse que sacan en realidad de todo ello. Por esto EEUU anda to loco por escalar.


----------



## tomcat ii (27 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Que mito fundacional ni que leches.
> 
> Rusia no quería acabar con Ucrania sino quedarse con un buen pedazo de ella. Lo que quede de Ucrania se la pela a Rusia.



Claro, por eso intentaron rodear Kiev. Vaya retarded nen


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

Dije que Rusia se rendia en la segunda quincena de Mayo, me equivoque, no llegan a Mayo.

El 9 de Mayo de este año en Rusia va a ser un funeral, el funeral de Rusia concretamente.


----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Pero es que dejamos de hacernos la guerra de esa forma cuando, en 1914-1918, descubrimos que lo más eficiente DE TODO era usar insecticida de personas.
> 
> Como el que coge un spray de RAID y lo echa en la trinchera, y miles de tipos, como las cucarachas, se retuercen espasmódicamente, y se quedan rígidos y muertos.
> 
> ...



En la IGM se usaron masivamente armas químicas que se desecharon en la IIGM por dos razones: El daño indiscriminado que producían en las tropas y, sobre todo, por que su uso por ambas partes fue insignificante en el devenir y resultado de la guerra.


----------



## Nicors (27 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Eso lo evidencia que el ejercito ucraniano (250.000 hombre) con al masivo apoyo que la OTAN le brinda de forma encubierta no deja de ceder territorio frente al ejercito ruso. Evidentemente han desplazado toda la chatarrilla amortizada pues lo gordo deben guardar para caso de escalada.



Han avanzado poco, ya tenían desde 2014 parte del Donbas y Crimea.


----------



## Zhukov (27 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Una cosa que he encontrado por ahí, composición y organización de los "grupos de batallón" rusos que parece ser la unidad táctica básica que están usando en Ucrania, llama la atención la gran cantidad de unidades de apoyo y la potencia de fuego con 6 autopropulsados que deben ser de 120 mm , 6 lanzacohetes Grad (creo) y 3 TOS por cada unidad..., también parece haber un déficit orgánico de infantería lo que podría explicar éstos episodios de emboscadas y ataques de los ukros con lanzadores Javelin o NLAW.



"De mi entrada del año 2014, en negrita para poner *énfasis*









Nota sobre el «Grupo Táctico de Batallón»


En las descripciones de las fuerzas ucranianas a veces se menciona este término. Según la doctrina militar soviética, en una operación ofensiva, un batallón de infantería mecanizada consistía siemp…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com







Según la doctrina militar soviética, en una operación ofensiva, un batallón de infantería mecanizada consistía siempre de 3 compañías de fusileros motorizadas (blindados BTR de ruedas) o mecanizados (blindados BMP, con una compañía de carros (unos 13) dividida en secciones de 4 carros integradas en cada compañía de fusileros, a la que se añadía la compañía de plana, que incluía una batería de morteros, 1 sección de reconocimiento, sección antiaérea (misiles), anticarro.. etc. *Hasta la más pequeña unidad era una formación de armas combinadas*

*En las operaciones defensivas, los carros (y también los BMP) eran retirados y concentrados para ser empleados como una reserva para el contraataque.*

Por tanto, cuando se habla de Grupo Táctico de Batallón, se entiende un batallón de infantería mecanizada, reforzado con una cía de carros y artillería"

Fin de la cita.



El tema de las tácticas modernas es complejo, y lo que hacen los soviéticos, ahora rusos, es distinto de lo que hacen los occidentales.

Muy resumido, que tampoco soy ningún experto, aunque creo que ya he escrito sobre esto.

Los rusos se dieron cuenta de que en la guerra moderna la infantería a pie ya no vale para nada. Al menos en la ofensiva. Que las matanzas de las guerras mundiales con asaltos en masa de infantería y asaltar trincheras a la bayoneta y con granadas no debían ni podían repetirse. Que siempre tiene que estar apoyada por blindados. Y lo han llevado a cabo hasta sus últimas consecuencias. Hasta la unidad más pequeña combina blindados, artillería e infantería, para equilibrarse y compensar mutuamente sus carencias.

La infantería puede ocupar y mantener terreno si tiene armas anticarro para defenderse por sí sola de un ataque blindado y básicamente para hacer de observadores para la artillería. 

Los tanques y blindados se usan para apoyar el ataque, pero no se usan en la defensiva como bunkers o piezas de artillería. Esto es una tentación a evitar. Un tanque emboscado en una posición de tiro puede ser muy eficaz, pero es un desperdicio de la ventaja del tanque, que es la movilidad. Por útiles que sean los blindados a la defensiva, siempre son más decisivos cuando se ataca con ellos.

No hay déficit de infantería. Al menos no orgánicamente. No es que los GTB tengan poca infantería, es que no hay suficientes batallones. Las emboscadas han sido contra las columnas de marcha y transporte, en el segundo caso porque los rusos avanzaron tan rápido y tan lejos que dejaron las líneas de comunicación desprotegidas. En el primer caso por estupidez, por no tomar precauciones o un reconocimiento insuficiente. Más que infantería lo que faltan son drones.

Ahora lo del GTB está muy bien para una lucha a campo abierto. Pero pasa que hay que limpiar ciudades y pueblos, y entonces ya no ves batallones ni compañías, sólo pequeños grupos de algunos tanques y blindados y unos cuantos pelotones de infantería. Por necesidad y porque los frentes son tan extensos y no hay tropas para todos, es una guerra de pequeñas unidades. Incluso en las ciudades y pueblos donde se meten miles de hombres y cientos de blindados, al final todo se fragmenta.

Esta dispersión es anatema contra el principio de concentración y las operaciones en masa, ya sea cuñas blindadas o grandes baterías, pero es que no hay más cera que la que arde, y además tiene un beneficio, no sé si inesperado o calculado, al no haber grandes concentraciones de tropas se minimiza mucho el daño que puede causar la artillería ucraniana, en especial los bombardeos de saturación con lanzacohetes múltiples.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Han avanzado poco, ya tenían desde 2014 parte del Donbas y Crimea.



Quien no se consuela es porque no quiere, pero fuera de la propaganda otánica lo cierto es que 250.000 hombres con apoyo masivo de la OTAN a todos los niveles no dejan de perder territorio frente a 150.000 rusos con toda la chatarra soviética amortizada. Esa es la realidad objetiva, a partir de ahí cada cual puede pintar el cristal a través del que lo observa del color que guste.


----------



## Fígaro (27 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Dije que Rusia se rendia en la segunda quincena de Mayo, me equivoque, no llegan a Mayo.
> 
> El 9 de Mayo de este año en Rusia va a ser un funeral, el funeral de Rusia concretamente.




Lo suyo sería un güen petardazo orco, no importa en qué parte del Orbe, para tener ya la Fiesta del 9 completa.


Es triste, pero los criminales solo aprenden a leñazos.


Y lo pagan críos con toda la vida por delante.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (27 Mar 2022)

*La mayoría no confía en Biden sobre Ucrania: Encuesta NBC (3:30 p. m.)*
Siete de cada 10 estadounidenses encuestados por NBC News dijeron que tenían muy poca, o solo algo, confianza en el manejo de la guerra en Ucrania por parte del presidente Joe Biden. Solo el 12% expresó una gran confianza. A más del 80 % le preocupaba que la guerra condujera al uso de armas nucleares y al 74 % le preocupaba que Estados Unidos enviara tropas de combate a Ucrania. 

La aprobación general de Biden cayó al 40%, la marca más baja de su presidencia, desde el 43% de enero. La encuesta del 18 al 22 de marzo de 1000 adultos tuvo un margen de error de más o menos 3,1 puntos porcentuales. 

Julianne Smith, embajadora de Estados Unidos ante la OTAN, dijo en CNN que el comentario de Biden el sábado de que Vladimir Putin “no puede permanecer en el poder” probablemente fue “una reacción humana de principios a las historias que había escuchado” durante un viaje a Varsovia, incluidas reuniones con refugiados de guerra Smith se hizo eco de la declaración del Secretario de Estado Antony Blinken de que Estados Unidos no persigue una política de cambio de régimen en Rusia.


----------



## frangelico (27 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> De hecho es el problema real y más gordo que la propia invasión de Ucrania. Lo que sabemos es que Europa no va a exportar ni un solo grano de trigo, pero es que además va a acaparar la producción de terceros como Argentina y Brasil. Van a haber escasez en África con toda la conflictividad que eso conlleva. Recordemos que el todopoderoso dictador egipcio Hosni Mubarak y la propia Guerra de Siria son consecuencias de quemarse a lo bonzo un vendedor ambulante en Túnez ante la destrucción de su mercancía por parte de la gendarmería tunecina. ¿Quién le iba a decir al dictador egipcio que su puesto dependía de esa "nimiedad"?.



Europa sólo es dependiente del exterior en maiz y en buena medida por los piensos para el ganado de España, Italia y Holanda. Se exports mucho trigo gracias a Francia y a Rumanía, pero ahora el trigo y el maíz de Ucrania pueden quedar fuera del mercado y esos y los rusos alimentan a muchos países africanos y asiáticos.







Básicamente necesitaremos unas 7Mtm de algún sitio como USA , Canadá o Argentina. Se van a forrar los productores. Bueno, unos 9Mtm anuales porque esas cifras son de unos 9 meses y no de un año completo.


----------



## Heres (27 Mar 2022)

A ver que depara estos meses, cierto es que los rusos están pillando fuerte pero también pillaron fuerte en 1941 y ya se vio como acabó la cosa


----------



## Impresionante (27 Mar 2022)

. CNN: Ucrania pide a EE.UU. que le suministre 500 misiles Javelin y 500 Stinger diariamente


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Eso lo evidencia que el ejercito ucraniano (250.000 hombres) con al masivo apoyo que la OTAN le brinda de forma encubierta no deja de ceder territorio frente al ejercito ruso. Evidentemente han desplazado toda la chatarrilla amortizada pues lo gordo deben guardar para caso de escalada.
> 
> Contra mas dure la guerra mas se incrementará el sufrimiento de los Europeos y comenzaran a preguntarse que sacan en realidad de todo ello. Por esto EEUU anda to loco por escalar.



Cuanto mas dure la guerra mas se incrementa el sufrimiento de Rusia, y eso es lo que quiere USA, que esro dure, aunque con 6 meses mas ya tendra a Rusia 90% desmilitarizada.


----------



## Harman (27 Mar 2022)

Vistas apocalípticas del aeródromo de Gostomel. Nunca pensé que el BMD pudiera ir tan rápido.

t.me/anna_news/26290

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

Ahora que Rusia esta derrotada, a ver si con los chinos hay mas suerte no?.


----------



## frangelico (27 Mar 2022)

No conocía ese proyecto. Lo cierto es que con los flujos que hay sería seguramente viable en lo financiero.y además el estrecho no es muy profundo y la longitud para un corredor ferroviario es abordable. Para una carretera ya no sé, quizá pensando en vehículos eléctricos.


----------



## Harman (27 Mar 2022)

DNR. MARIUPOL. EL MOVIMIENTO DE LOS GRUPOS DE ASALTO DEL MINISTERIO DEL INTERIOR NO PUEDE SER RÁPIDO.

Pero el resto del territorio que queda atrás está limpiado con precisión, y controlado por reservistas que han sido entrenados en la lucha urbana.

Llegamos a la base temporal de la SOBR Donetsk. Comiendo estofado, descubrimos uniformes desechados por los marines ucranianos. Aquí se cambian, un hombre y una mujer, y se dirigen a la parte trasera del DNR, para ser detenidos en un punto de filtrado.

Diez minutos y la base temporal (una pequeña casa privada) está vacía. La base ha desaparecido.

t.me/anna_news/26289


----------



## Impresionante (27 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Cuanto mas dure la guerra mas se incrementa el sufrimiento de Rusia, y eso es lo que quiere USA, que esro dure, aunque con 6 meses mas ya tendra a Rusia 90% desmilitarizada.



Ni puta idea.

Cuanto más dure, más ucronazis serán exterminados


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (27 Mar 2022)

*La presentadora del programa dominical del Estado de la Unión de CNN, Dana Bash, le preguntó a la embajadora Julianne Smith, enviada de Estados Unidos a la OTAN , si las declaraciones del presidente estadounidense Joe Biden sobre el presidente ruso Vladimiar Putin fueron “un error”.*

Ella respondio:



> En el momento, creo que fue una reacción humana de principios a las historias que había escuchado ese día.
> Pero no, como han escuchado del secretario Blinken y otros, Estados Unidos no tiene una política de cambio de régimen en Rusia . Punto final.
> Esta semana ha sido notable. Ha sido histórico. Pensé que el discurso era completamente perfecto. Y creo que esto nos pondrá en un buen camino para continuar apoyando a los aliados, apoyando a los ucranianos y presionando a Rusia para que detengan esta guerra.
> No estamos siguiendo una política de cambio de régimen, pero creo que toda la administración, incluido el presidente, cree que no podemos empoderar a Putin en este momento para hacer la guerra en Ucrania o perseguir estos actos de agresión.


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

Heres dijo:


> A ver que depara estos meses, cierto es que los rusos están pillando fuerte pero también pillaron fuerte en 1941 y ya se vio como acabó la cosa



En cuanto las golfillas rusas de instagram vean que este verano no pueden ir a Saint Tropez a posturear se acabo Putin, no estamos en 1941.


----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

Si, vive usted en una democracia. Pruebe a hacer lo que aquí se hace en Corea del Norte, China, Rusia o Venezuela, a ver que tal le va.


----------



## Harman (27 Mar 2022)

MARIUPOL, UN ASALTO CON TANQUES Y VEHÍCULOS BLINDADOS.

Una vez fuimos inspeccionados por la GIMO (Inspección Principal del Ministerio de Defensa) de la URSS, fue en una escuela militar. Y un coronel nos preguntó a los aviadores cuál era la fuerza más importante en el campo de batalla.

Los cadetes de aviación estábamos adivinando, hasta que el coronel gritó: "¡¡¡Tanques!!! Años más tarde confirmo - tanques, es un poder insuperable.

He visto la supresión de la resistencia al fuego del enemigo de las AFU. Los sonidos del disparo y la explosión se funden: el objetivo está a cien metros. La ciudad no es un campo, hay peligro y el enemigo está a la vuelta de la esquina.

t.me/boris_rozhin/37081


----------



## pirivi-parava (27 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . CNN: Ucrania pide a EE.UU. que le suministre 500 misiles Javelin y 500 Stinger diariamente



Joer, sólo con venderlos a peso se financia la guerra Zelensky


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Mar 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> España perdió su soberanía en el momento en que Franco permitió las bases yanquis.



No. Las bases fueron a cambio de dinero del plan Marshall y porqué en ese momento a los yanquis les dio por enfrenarse a los rusos .

España no fue conquistada hasta que mataron a Carrero Blanco . Un atentado muy espectacular precisamente para atemorizar al establishment de la época . De ser un simple crimen puesto que el presidente andaba sin escolta e iba todos los días a misa, no habría dado tan buen resultado.

Metieron como títere a Juan Carlos , el equivalente a Zelenski y les fue personalmente a entregar la soberanía al parlamento americano donde le aplaudieron en un ritual muy parecido al que sucedió el otro día . El problema de Zelenski es que no es una figura de poder creíble a pesar de que por lo visto lleva años haciendo el payaso en la tele . En España funcionó porque acostumbrados a la reverencia del caudillo , les colaron a su magestad el Sha de Persia, quiero decir el rey absoluto puesto que en él concentraron todos los poderes para poder arrebatarlos de un plumazo.

Luego le dieron una patada en el culo y lo dejaron mangonear mientras le entretenían con putas y lo grababan en vídeo para poder chantajearlo si se diese el caso como estoy seguro que hicieron con Rajoy .













__





Carrero Blanco iba sin escolta a todos lados. El atentado fue una PSYOP. Corina dice que Juan Carlos traía maletas llenas de millones de Bahrein o Abu


https://fuentesinformadas.com/corinna-el-emerito-trae-maletas-con-cinco-millones-por-la-base-de-torrejon-cada-vez-que-va-a-bahrein-o-abu-dhabi La examante de don Juan Carlos, Corinna zu Sayn-Wittgenstein, mantiene que el rey emérito trae ilegalmente «cinco millones cada vez que va a la Fórmula...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Harman (27 Mar 2022)

Disponemos de un conjunto de datos de la base de datos SPARK con una muestra de organizaciones nazis registradas oficialmente en Ucrania. Hemos tardado una noche en geocodificar las direcciones y construir los mapas, y ahora estamos preparando el material.
Por ahora sólo un pequeño mapa de calor. Piensa en la combinación de palabras: ORGANIZACIONES NAZIS REGISTRADAS OFICIALMENTE

t.me/surf_noise1/9528


----------



## Nicors (27 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Quien no se consuela es porque no quiere, pero fuera de la propaganda otánica lo cierto es que 250.000 hombres con apoyo masivo de la OTAN a todos los niveles no dejan de perder territorio frente a 150.000 rusos con toda la chatarra soviética amortizada. Esa es la realidad objetiva, a partir de ahí cada cual puede pintar el cristal a través del que lo observa del color que guste.



Bueno veremos, por ahora Ruisa no se ha rendido.


----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Los que amenazan con nukes son los rusos como si a ellos no les afectara la radiación que provocaría la contraofensiva nuclear.
> Si lo que quereis vender es que Rusia puede conquistar lo que le salga del cipote porque si alguien se defiende saca las nukes, me parece que en ese caso yo le veo la apuesta y a ver si tiene cojones a tirar nukes mientras la NATO destruye el ejercito ruso en Ucrania, sin avanzar un centimetro en las fronteras rusas previas a 2014.
> 
> A ver si tienen huevos



Y lo de tirar nukes en Ucrania o Polonia, parece que los rusos ignoran que debido al giro de la tierra la contaminación atmosférica de las nukes en Polonia y Ucrania está en un par de días sobre ... Rusia.

En las simulaciones de Guerra Nuclear no hace falta tirar ninguna sobre España para que tengamos radiación, porque en 7 días tendríamos toda la contaminación de la costa este norteamericana sobre la península ibérica.


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (27 Mar 2022)

Perdon por el spam pero había que hacerlo.


----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Hasta la frontera de Francia, si. Nadie movería un dedo. No lo hacen porque, simplemente, no les compensa ni les interesa. Al llegar a Francia ya tendrían que echar otras cuentas.



Creo que tampoco tocarían Alemania. En el fondo desde el punto de vista ruso no es muy diferente del nazi alemán: Todos los eslavos son mano de obra para quien gobierne en el Kremlin, los germanos y latinos son "la otra Europa".


----------



## capitán almeida (27 Mar 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> En ucraniano, la letra Г se pronuncia como una h.
> 
> Entonces, Герой se pronuncia "herói".



No te preocupes, se lo doy en ruso que seguro me entienden


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Vistas apocalípticas del aeródromo de Gostomel. Nunca pensé que el BMD pudiera ir tan rápido.
> 
> t.me/anna_news/26290
> 
> _Video en el enlace_



Parece Mad-Max la escena, con el fondo del humo negro y los restos del combate…


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Cuanto mas dure la guerra mas se incrementa el sufrimiento de Rusia, y eso es lo que quiere USA, que esro dure, aunque con 6 meses mas ya tendra a Rusia 90% desmilitarizada.



Eso es todo propaganda Otánica. Sin ir más lejos tras un mes de guerra, la situación de España se ha deteriorado mucho más que la rusa teniendo en cuenta, a mayores, que el ruso medio tiene una capacidad de aguante sobre x5 comparado con cualquier occidental. La bosa rusa ha subido un 4,5% tras la reapertura, la India ha incrementado 4 veces sus importaciones de petróleo ruso, China cerrando contratos y metiendo inversión a saco, en fin...lo que defiende la propaganda Otánica no tiene ningún sentido desde un punto de vista TECNICO, es decir, puramente económico. Pero como occidente ha censurado el 40% de la información, pues os creéis las mentiras mientras os coméis las colas mutuamente.

Yo como occidental temo precisamente eso, que las cosas son muy diferentes a como nos las están contado y nos va a costar mucho dinero. No te engaño si te digo que USA me produce profundo asco derivado de su comportamiento, pero ante todo ello está mi bolsillo y te digo que nos han metido en una embolada de la ostia. Llegado a este punto, al que por cierto nos ha traído USA, o Putin cae y Rusia es fagotizada por occidente, cosa que veo imposible. o los europeos estamos MUY jodidos, mucho más que los rusos. 

No me crees, me es indiferente. Lamentablemente yo tengo razón y tu no, así de sencillo.


----------



## Tierra Azul (27 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Disponemos de un conjunto de datos de la base de datos SPARK con una muestra de organizaciones nazis registradas oficialmente en Ucrania. Hemos tardado una noche en geocodificar las direcciones y construir los mapas, y ahora estamos preparando el material.
> Por ahora sólo un pequeño mapa de calor. Piensa en la combinación de palabras: ORGANIZACIONES NAZIS REGISTRADAS OFICIALMENTE
> 
> t.me/surf_noise1/9528
> ...



llama la atencion que haya mas en kiev y en la parte oeste de ucrania pegada a polonia


----------



## Heres (27 Mar 2022)

Alguien que sepa del tema, desde mi ignorancia pregunto si el ejército rojo pongamos de 1988 podría haber ganado esta guerra más fácilmente que wl ejército ruso actual?


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Mar 2022)

Y termino, 40 videos de testimonios:



Seguramente se podrian poner miles.


----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> «У нас больше ничего не украдут»: Стариков о переходе на расчёт рублями (ukraina.ru)
> 
> *"No nos robarán nada más": Starikov sobre la transición a la liquidación en rublos*
> 27.03.2022, 10:00
> ...



Claro, y por eso, para ser independientes con una moneda fuerte como el rublo ponen el precio en $$$$ y lo quieren cobrar en rublos. ¿Por qué no lo ponen simplemente en rublos?


----------



## Impresionante (27 Mar 2022)

Hilo testimonios civiles


----------



## Octubrista (27 Mar 2022)

Ucrania parece que ha conseguido exportar grano vía ferrocarril, generalmente se exporta por barco que es más barato. En este caso la exportación a países europeos cercanos:









Ucrania exporta el primer embarque de granos por tren a Europa: consultora Por Reuters


Ucrania exporta el primer embarque de granos por tren a Europa: consultora




m.es.investing.com


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (27 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> No hay déficit de infantería. Al menos no orgánicamente. No es que los GTB tengan poca infantería, es que no hay suficientes batallones. Las emboscadas han sido contra las columnas de marcha y transporte, en el segundo caso porque los rusos avanzaron tan rápido y tan lejos que dejaron las líneas de comunicación desprotegidas. En el primer caso por estupidez, por no tomar precauciones o un reconocimiento insuficiente. Más que infantería lo que faltan son drones.



Bueno si, quizás no falta mas infantería pero sí mas fuerzas de reconocimiento como las de los dos primeros escalones porque cuanto mas se alarguen los avances y las líneas de comunicaciones mas necesidad tendrán de cubrir los flancos y cuanta mas longitud tengan mas móviles tendrán que ser esas fuerzas.

En la guerra de Cuba el general Weyler utilizó "pantallas" de fuerzas para proteger los flancos de sus rutas de marcha cuando movía tropas de un sitio a otro,... solían ser fuerzas guerrilleras que tenían orden de esconderse y dejar pasar al enemigo si éstos se acercaban y luego ir detrás de ellos para cogerlos entre dos fuegos cuando iniciaban el ataque,...así se cepilló a las guerrillas cubanas y por eso la prensa yankee empezó a hacer campañas contra él llamandole de todo.....el caso de Ucrania es distinto obviamente, pero en esos vídeos de emboscadas que se han visto me da la impresión que a los rusos les han debido faltar fuerzas para crear esas "pantallas" ....impresión basada en la información sobre lo que sé de Ucrania y sobre la guerra moderna que no es mucho (lo mío son las lanzas y las espadas...)


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Mar 2022)

Habria que spamearles con estos videos sus hilos a los basuras otánicos del foro.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Mar 2022)

Heres dijo:


> Alguien que sepa del tema, desde mi ignorancia pregunto si el ejército rojo pongamos de 1988 podría haber ganado esta guerra más fácilmente que wl ejército ruso actual?



Claramente no, tenía armas menos sofisticadas que ahora. También es verdad que su operatividad en cuanto a causar bajas civiles era otra….pero no podría compensarlo con la defensa presentada. Necesitaría algo parecido a esto…unos tres meses o más para Ucrania…








Batalla de Kiev (1943) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Alguien debiera decirle a Biden lo que el Rey Juan Carlos le dijo a Chávez.


----------



## Erebus. (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Putin wants ‘Korean scenario’ for Ukraine, says intelligence chief
> 
> 
> Ukrainian general says Moscow unable to ‘swallow’ country but faces guerrilla warfare if it tries to divide it
> ...



Lo he dicho hace un par de páginas: Reparto "a la coreana". Este del Dnieper para Rusia, Ucrania tendría salida al mar por Odessa. El problema es el armisticio, que debe ser aceptado por Ucrania y creo que no lo va a aceptar a no ser que le obligue EEUU y aun así tendríamos una Polonia al cuadrado.


----------



## Michael_Knight (27 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Han avanzado poco, ya tenían desde 2014 parte del Donbas y Crimea.



Efectivamente, hay que tener muy poca vergüenza que quieran vendernos las putinas como un éxito que tras más de un mes de guerra los rusos ni siquiera controlan todo el Donbas, que ya era medio suyo antes de empezar.


----------



## Tierra Azul (27 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Y termino, 40 videos de testimonios:
> 
> 
> 
> Seguramente se podrian poner miles.



Miles mas que deberian de servir de prueba en un tribunal internacional (la haya no sirve, se pliega a los intereses de los sionistas) o ruso o ucraniano y las pruebas graficas muy fuertes, que hay por aqui desde el 2014. Me hierve la sangre ver a esta gente jodidas y como dice en este penultimo video la senora dejando claro que son nazis y terroristas Y los tontolabas del forillo que si los rusos malos, que si es un movimiento expansionista (que no esta claro por ahora, ya se verá si es realmente desnazificación), que si el turcomongol esta majara, que son 4 gatos, todos armados y matando como locos, etc...que llevan en genocidio desde el puto 2014 y hecho por putos nanzis.


----------



## Nicors (27 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Efectivamente, hay que tener muy poca vergüenza que quieran vendernos las putinas como un éxito que tras más de un mes de guerra los rusos ni siquiera controlan todo su Donbas, que ya era medio suyo antes de empezar.



Rusia esta loca por terminar la guerra. Incluso ya ha puesto fecha, aprovechando una festividad.









Esta es la fecha que Putin asegura que va a ser el fin de la guerra en Ucrania


El presidente de Rusia tiene el día marcado en el calendario para dar por terminada la “operación militar especial”.




www.larazon.es


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo he dicho hace un par de páginas: Reparto "a la coreana". Este del Dnieper para Rusia, Ucrania tendría salida al mar por Odessa. El problema es el armisticio, que debe ser aceptado por Ucrania y creo que no lo va a aceptar a no ser que le obligue EEUU y aun así tendríamos una Polonia al cuadrado.



Sin la injerencia de EEUU, Ucrania ya estaría rendida y desde mi punto de vista hubiera sido lo mejor para la población. Es USA y UK los que incentivan el mambo, no te confundas.


----------



## Azrael_II (27 Mar 2022)

Off topic. Pero para que veáis hasta donde puede llegar la borregada

Llevo 30 años viendo con ciclismo y nunca había visto esto . 100 bajas y algunos medio muertos y la gente mira para otro lado



Los ciclistas de la Volta, al igual que ha sucedido antes en la París-Niza y la Tirreno-Adriático, las otras dos rondas por etapas World Tour disputadas hasta ahora en Europa, han corrido azotados por un virus, que nada tiene que ver con el covid-19, puesto que todas las pruebas PCR y de antígenos han resultado negativas. Esta nueva epidemia ciclista ha causado más de 60 bajas en la prueba francesa y otra treintena entre Italia y Catalunya.



Más información
*Clasificaciones de etapa y general de la Volta a Catalunya 2022*
La Volta, sin ir más lejos, ha sufrido el abandono por el virus de algunas de las más importantes figuras que se habían apuntado a la carrera como *Tom Dumoulin*, vencedor del Giro 2017 y segundo en 2018 al igual que hizo en el Tour; *Simon Yates*, el ganador de la Vuelta 2019; *Richie Porte*, que llevaba el dorsal número y que fue tercero en el Tour 2020 y *MichalKwiatkowski*, campeón del mundo en 2014.


“El virus se presenta con un cuadro clínico de malestar general y problemas respiratorios, que obliga a los corredores a poner pie a tierra”, afirman las fuentes médicas consultadas. No hay equipo que se haya librado de esta epidemia ciclista. Pero, lo curioso del caso es que *solo afecta a corredores*, ya que directores deportivos, masajistas, mecánicos y personal de marketing, relaciones públicas y prensa de los equipos se han librado del virus.

Por ejemplo, el conjunto Movistar perdió en la Volta al veterano *José Joaquín Rojas*, que presentó un cuadro médico con los síntomas descritos. “Le hicimos las pruebas del coronavirus y dio negativo”, explica *Pablo Lastras*, director del Movistar, en la salida de la quinta etapa de la ronda catalana, en La Pobla de Segur. “Lo sorprendente -añade *José Luis Jaimerena*, otro de los técnicos de la escuadra telefónica- es que no nos afecta a nosotros. Posiblemente, lo que ocurre es que los corredores llevan casi dos años poniéndose la mascarilla en todas partes y con el esfuerzo que realizan, y que no hacemos los demás miembros del equipo, el virus los ataca con mayor virulencia”.

“No tendría ningún sentido vincular esta epidemia con temas de dopaje -cuenta otro *médico español consultado*- primero, porque las sustancias dopantes nunca han dado problemas respiratorios y luego porque, en el supuesto de que alguien apostase por estas prácticas, resulta absurdo pensar que todos harían lo mismo en cualquier equipo”.

También debe excluirse que el origen podría estar relacionado con *complementos vitamínicos* ya que cada equipo utiliza la marca que los patrocina y hay una variedad de fabricantes repartida por el pelotón.


¿Entonces qué? Se les pregunta a los médicos de los equipos. “No tenemos ni idea -se sincera un facultativo español de una escuadra de primer nivel-. Lo único que podemos pensar es que, precisamente por el *miedo al covid*, cuando un corredor siente síntomas parecidos a la pandemia, opta al abandono por miedo y antes aguantaban más sobre la bici”.

Las teorías son variopintas si se va preguntando entre los autocares de los equipos en las salidas de la Volta y, a veces, la respuesta que dan corredores o auxiliares son de lo más absurdas. Precisamente, esta epidemia ha impedido que hubiera un mayor número de estrellas en la ronda catalana, pues varias figuras estaban en periodo de recuperación después de haber estado afectadas por el virus durante la París-Niza o la Tirreno-Adriático.









El misterio del virus que afecta al pelotón de la Volta


Casi un centenar de corredores ha tenido que retirarse enfermos entre la París-Niza, la Tirreno-Adriático y la Volta




www.sport.es





raro, raro, raro...




LMLights dijo:


> *Colbrelli, trasladado a Italia donde estudian si implantarle un desfibrilador subcutáneo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kenny220 (27 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Ucrania parece que ha conseguido exportar grano vía ferrocarril, generalmente se exporta por barco que es más barato. En este caso la exportación a países europeos cercanos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



los chinos meten el tren ese de la ruta de la seda desde china hasta madrid, y no van a poder los ucranianos meter un tren a paises fronterizos suyos,


----------



## chemarin (27 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> A-LU-CI-NAN-TE.
> 
> Primer párrafo del artículo del ABC:
> 
> "Ucrania ha perdido al menos 74 tanques, destruidos o capturados, desde que Rusia comenzó la invasión el 24 de febrero, pero ha hecho con al menos 117 de los rusos, según analistas de inteligencia *que han estudiado fotos y vídeos publicados en redes sociales*."



Mira por donde ellos mismos destapan la mentira, se me hace hasta curioso que el redactor del ABC haya permitido que el becario haga el ridículo de ese modo. La duda es si los lectores se dan cuenta de la mentira, los más listos pensarán, a ver si va a ser mentira que se hicieron con 117 tanques rusos.


----------



## frangelico (27 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Ucrania parece que ha conseguido exportar grano vía ferrocarril, generalmente se exporta por barco que es más barato. En este caso la exportación a países europeos cercanos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y lo transbordan en frontera entonces. Porque Ucrania tiene ancho ferroviario ruso. Quizá hay
Estaciones fronterizas como las nuestras de Hendaya y Port Bou.


----------



## delhierro (27 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Efectivamente, hay que tener muy poca vergüenza que quieran vendernos las putinas como un éxito que tras más de un mes de guerra los rusos ni siquiera controlan todo su Donbas, que ya era medio suyo antes de empezar.



Vuelvo a recordar que los anglos tardaron 12 años y 2 guerras ( ademas de 10 episodios de bombardeos y sanciones ) en tumbar el Irak de Sadam totalmente aislado. .

Los rusos no tienen porque correr, nadie va a ir a ayudar a Ucrania. Si mucha foto en twitter, mucho que son tanques paco, pero los anglos ni estan ni se les espera.


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Mar 2022)

Demasiados videos de prisioneros.

Algo va mal.


----------



## mazuste (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

He mirado donde esta el pueblo recuperado por los ucros, al este de Sumy, parece claro que ese frente, uno de los 8 que abrio el genio de Shoigu, ya esta siendo abandonado por Rusia.

Alguien ya debe haberse dado cuenta de que la planificacion estrategica de Z es el mayor desastre de la historia militar moderna y que hay que recoger cable echando hostias.

De todas formas ya es tarde para rectificar, los ucros se han venido muy arriba, ya han visto que el Teddy Bear ruso esta desnudo y lo van a correr a collejas de vuelta a su madriguera.


----------



## mazuste (27 Mar 2022)

- La crisis del diésel en Europa se agrava porque el gigante energético austriaco limita sus ventas - Oilprice


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Basicamente todo LATAM + todo Africa + todo asia menos 3 paises
> Estamos solos XD



La auténtica democracia!!! 3500 millones contra 1500 y espero que los japos se cambien de bando, o donde está el orgullo de esta gente? 80 años de humillación no son suficientes? No me lo creo


----------



## Simo Hayha (27 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Miles mas que deberian de servir de prueba en un tribunal internacional (la haya no sirve, se pliega a los intereses de los sionistas) o ruso o ucraniano y las pruebas graficas muy fuertes, que hay por aqui desde el 2014. Me hierve la sangre ver a esta gente jodidas y como dice en este penultimo video la senora dejando claro que son nazis y terroristas Y los tontolabas del forillo que si los rusos malos, que si es un movimiento expansionista (que no esta claro por ahora, ya se verá si es realmente desnazificación), que si el turcomongol esta majara, que son 4 gatos, todos armados y matando como locos, etc...que llevan en genocidio desde el puto 2014 y hecho por putos nanzis.



Vaaayyaaaaa, ahora nos quejamos porque los ucranios están matando a sus invasores.
Mira, es muy sencillo, ningún orcorruso hubiera muerto si primero rusia no hubiese invadido crimea y el dombass en 2014 y ahora todo el país.
Los ucranios se defienden de sus orcoinvasores imperialistas.

Ya os lo he aconsejado varias veces, tenéis que intentar no poneros nerviosas, porque os quedan muchas cosas que ver todavía, muchas.


----------



## Artedi (27 Mar 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Lo que veo son unos depósitos de armas brutales de Ucrania...ese país es mucho más fuerte militarmente hablando que España. No entiendo como no habían machacado del todo Lugansk y Donest ante las cantiades ingentes de armas que tenían.



A eso precisamente iban con todo esto, y galleando además de que iban a dotarse de armamento atómico y de que iban a entrar en la OTAN, cuando Putin se les adelantó.


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Mar 2022)

¿Qué pasa con los actorzuchos hoy día?, aparte de ser MALOS en su trabajo, todos van de "activistas" politicos progres. El asco que me causa toda esta gentuza me impide ver cine "moderno".



Aquí otro cara de polla que no actúa ni para hacer bien un papel de tercera, dando lecciones en lo que no le compete. Va a ver sus mierda peliculas la puta de su madre.

Luis Tose Semen de Soros...


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (27 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Off topic. Pero para que veáis hasta donde puede llegar la borregada
> 
> Llevo 30 años viendo con ciclismo y nunca había visto esto . 100 bajas y algunos medio muertos y la gente mira para otro lado
> 
> ...



Joder, no sabía que a Colbrelli le hubiera dado un ataque de "repentinitis"...ese ganó en octubre la Paris-Roubaix más dura de los últimos años haciendo una exhibición, no sé si ya estaría vacunado , en caso de que sí quedarían por explicar los demás casos porque yo también llevo viendo ciclismo desde los 80 y no había visto escabechinas como ésta ni de lejos,....


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Rusia esta loca por terminar la guerra. Incluso ya ha puesto fecha, aprovechando una festividad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Osea que se van a pirar sin nada, sin ningun papel, concesion, nada.

Jajajaja...el gnomo todavia no se ha enterado de que la OTAN le va a meter tantos esteroides a Ucrania que en 5 años van a tener un ejercito mas potente que el turco.


----------



## chemarin (27 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Si China se anexiona Taiwan con buenas formas y sin romper mucho, pasaría a convertirse de forma inmediata en la primera potencia mundial. De integrar el componente militar de Taiwan al propio, pasaría a estar a un nivel similar al de USA en dicho concepto.



Hace 30 años no me hubiera parecido sensato que Taiwán se reuniera con China, hoy lo veo diferente, incluso creo que le conviene a Taiwán. Supongo que ya lo estarán negociando, pero si los chinos son listos les pueden ofrecer una amplia autonomía, parecida a la de Chechenia en Rusia, que de facto van a su bola. Sin duda aumentaría el poderío de China todavía más, en Taiwán hay varias empresas punteras de avanzada tecnología.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (27 Mar 2022)

Literalmente increíble. 

_Rusia disparó un número récord de misiles, la defensa aérea de Ucrania derribó la mayoría de ellos.

Según The Insider, Rusia disparó al menos 70 misiles contra Ucrania el 26 de marzo. Solo ocho alcanzaron sus objetivos, el resto fueron derribados por la defensa aérea de Ucrania._


----------



## Tierra Azul (27 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Vaaayyaaaaa, ahora nos quejamos porque los ucranios están matando a sus invasores.
> Mira, es muy sencillo, ningún orcorruso hubiera muerto si primero rusia no hubiese invadido crimea y el dombass en 2014 y ahora todo el país.
> Los ucranios se defienden de sus orcoinvasores imperialistas.
> 
> Ya os lo he aconsejado varias veces, tenéis que intentar no poneros nerviosas, porque os quedan muchas cosas que ver todavía, muchas.



A ver subnormal de los cojones, el hilo empieza un diciembre del 2013 a las puertas del 2014 aqui:




__





Se esta liando en Ucrania


http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/112902-ucrania-protesta- uG38xl6xW4M Se pelean por meterse en la cloaca de la union europea




www.burbuja.info





Hasta hoy, la guerra no empezó en febrero 2022 empezo en 2014, desde entonces tus amiguetas nanzis han matado de forma salvaje a civiles en el dombass porque no reconocian a un gobierno titere otanico golpista y derivo en esto que ya lleva 8 anos. Lo que tu vas a ver es como pierde la guerra tus nenazas, te guste o no.


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo he dicho hace un par de páginas: Reparto "a la coreana". Este del Dnieper para Rusia, Ucrania tendría salida al mar por Odessa. El problema es el armisticio, que debe ser aceptado por Ucrania y creo que no lo va a aceptar a no ser que le obligue EEUU y aun así tendríamos una Polonia al cuadrado.



No han conseguido ni todo el Donbass, les van a regalar toda ucrania al este del Dnieper, por que exactamente?.


----------



## Simo Hayha (27 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Sin la injerencia de EEUU, Ucrania ya estaría rendida



Este es un clásico de cuando las cosas van mal:

Ej que no se ponen en campo abierto pa que los matemos
Ej que tienen armas y no se dejan matar
Ej que no se dejan matar como deberían


----------



## Pat (27 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Sin la injerencia de EEUU, Ucrania ya estaría rendida y desde mi punto de vista hubiera sido lo mejor para la población. Es USA y UK los que incentivan el mambo, no te confundas.



La única país haciendo “ injerencia” en Ucrania es Rusia.. el USA y UK ha puesto en manos de los Ucranios medios que permiten que se defienden de una agresión solo comparable a la agresión de Hitler contra Polonia y gran parte de Europa.

No hay ninguna diferencia entre Putin y Hitler.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (27 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> No han conseguido ni todo el Donbass, les van a regalar toda ucrania al este del Dnieper, por que exactamente?.




Aún no se a acabado la "operación", recuerda lo que han dicho desde el Ministerio de defensa ruso: "Se ha dado por finalizada la FASE 1".


Ahora vamos a la fase 2.


Por cierto, Alemania sigue comprándole gas a Rusia, y a partir de ya, en rublos...


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Literalmente increíble.
> 
> _Rusia disparó un número récord de misiles, la defensa aérea de Ucrania derribó la mayoría de ellos.
> 
> Según The Insider, Rusia disparó al menos 70 misiles contra Ucrania el 26 de marzo. Solo ocho alcanzaron sus objetivos, el resto fueron derribados por la defensa aérea de Ucrania._



Lo dudo mucho, pero de ser cierto no es posible que Urania los hubiera tirado. Con que se supone que los han tirado? con cañones antiaéreos? Falso de toda falsitud.


----------



## Nicors (27 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Sin la injerencia de EEUU, Ucrania ya estaría rendida y desde mi punto de vista hubiera sido lo mejor para la población. Es USA y UK los que incentivan el mambo, no te confundas.



Lo dudo mucho. Los prorrusos decíais que Ucrania caería en 48 horas.
Lecciones de la guerra de agresión rusa:
. Que no tiene aliados.
. Que su ejército no era el tercero del mundo, que si acaso está entre los 50 primeros.
. Que la otan se ha unido en torno a su líder.
.Que la UE ha despertado y ya sabe quien es el enemigo.
. Que los pueblos sojuzgados históricamente por Rusia, ya saben cual es el camino contra la agresion; mano dura contra la oligarquia Rusa.
. Que el pueblo Ruso no es el culpable de la autocracia oligarquica que los oprime.
.Los europeos y americanos como individuos se han dado cuenta quien es Rusia.


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

*El presidente alemán advierte de que los "tiempos duros" no han hecho más que empezar.*
El presidente alemán, Frank-Walter Steinmeier, ha reiterado la plena solidaridad de su país hacia *Ucrania*, al tiempo que advirtió a sus compatriotas de que los "tiempos duros" y consecuencias económicas de la *invasión rusa* "no han hecho más que empezar".

"Se nos vienen días duros. Y tenemos que estar dispuestos a afrontarlos si no queremos que la solidaridad se quede en palabras", afirmó Steinmeier, en un discurso previo al concierto ofrecido en el palacio presidencial de Bellevue, en apoyo de *Ucrania*.

El presidente, cuya intervención fue virtual puesto que recientemente dio positivo de Covid, defendió como "incuestionables" las sanciones ya dictadas contra *Rusia*. "Y la pura verdad es que lo más duro está aún por llegar", añadió.


----------



## delhierro (27 Mar 2022)

Los chechenos estan ya dentro de la zona industrial, concretamente en una factoria que se llama Konverternyy Tsekh. Junto a la aceria. Estan ya totalmente reducidos. al menos en los que ellos llaman la orilla izquierda, que es la derecha mirando desde el Mar.

Ningun bando tiene demasiado cuidado con los videos. Si sale algo singular, hoy en dia se puede saber exactamente en que parte del patio, de que fabrica estan. Ahí como los otros no tienen ya artillería pesada supongo que no es importante. Y el frente avanzo tanto hacia el norte que la del caldero no llega salvo que tiene un toucha que no deben tener muchos.

El video


----------



## Octubrista (27 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y lo transbordan en frontera entonces. Porque Ucrania tiene ancho ferroviario ruso. Quizá hay
> Estaciones fronterizas como las nuestras de Hendaya y Port Bou.



Desconozco ese punto, y es posible que en otras ocasiones hayan exportado por ferrocarril, pero me llama la atención que la noticia da a entender que es la primera exportación en un mes.

La gran mayoría del mercado mundial de grano se realiza por barco, el grano ucraniano también, es mucho más barato, y en estos momentos Ucrania no tiene puertos operativos.

Si piensan reemplazar ese comercio mediante ferrocarril, además de mucho más caro; técnicamente, en masas de grano, no parece posible cubrir esa necesidad (además, debería de haber unas infraestructuras adecuadas en países intermedios e intermediarios).


----------



## Fígaro (27 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Osea que se van a pirar sin nada, sin ningun papel, concesion, nada.
> 
> Jajajaja...el gnomo todavia no se ha enterado de que la OTAN le va a meter tantos esteroides a Ucrania que en 5 años van a tener un ejercito mas potente que el turco.





Lo suyo es un zambombazo gordo gordo para esa "festividad", no importa dónde.


----------



## Harman (27 Mar 2022)

Propaganda nazi para niños ucranianos en libros ilustrados.

El programa educativo "Hitler Jugend SS" en Ucrania.

t.me/svarschiki/5443

_Videos en el enlace_


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## arriondas (27 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El presidente alemán advierte de que los "tiempos duros" no han hecho más que empezar.*
> El presidente alemán, Frank-Walter Steinmeier, ha reiterado la plena solidaridad de su país hacia *Ucrania*, al tiempo que advirtió a sus compatriotas de que los "tiempos duros" y consecuencias económicas de la *invasión rusa* "no han hecho más que empezar".
> 
> "Se nos vienen días duros. Y tenemos que estar dispuestos a afrontarlos si no queremos que la solidaridad se quede en palabras", afirmó Steinmeier, en un discurso previo al concierto ofrecido en el palacio presidencial de Bellevue, en apoyo de *Ucrania*.
> ...



¿Dispuestos a comer mierda por el cara lechuza y sus quinquis tatuados? ¿En serio que merece la pena? ¿En serio?

Los políticos se ríen de la gente, en su cara.


----------



## Señor X (27 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Demasiados videos de prisioneros.
> 
> Algo va mal.



Te vas a hinchar a ver videos de prisioneros los próximos dias. Lo avisé. Toman un tema y lo exprimen hasta sacarle el jugo. No es que hayan capturado todos esos prisioneros ayer, es todo el material que tienen acumulado y lo sueltan de golpe. De la misma manera que hicieron antes con los aviones, altos mandos, etc, etc.


----------



## Evangelion (27 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> No han conseguido ni todo el Donbass, les van a regalar toda ucrania al este del Dnieper, por que exactamente?.



Solo tienen dos puntos al oeste del Dnieper y en precario, al noroeste de Kiev y al oeste de Kerson..


----------



## Harman (27 Mar 2022)

P - reeducación.

t.me/anna_news/26295

_Video con prisiones Ukros en el enlace_


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Mar 2022)

Pat dijo:


> La única país haciendo “ injerencia” en Ucrania es Rusia.. el USA y UK ha puesto en manos de los Ucranios medios que permiten que se defienden de una agresión solo comparable a la agresión de Hitler contra Polonia y gran parte de Europa.
> 
> No hay ninguna diferencia entre Putin y Hitler.



Eso no tiene sentido, de hecho fue Rusia quien "libero" a Ucrania y el pollo ha comenzado cuando USA queriéndola para si, ha montado dicho pollo. Rusia no tiene mayor interés en Ucrania que el hecho de que no pase a pertenecer a USA de forma indirecta a través de la OTAN.

Si estaríamos hablando de un México pro-ruso con apoyo militar ruso, trataríais al Biden "invasor" como una suerte de "Hitler"? Obviamente no porque el relato occidental sería muy distinto y, lamentablemente, no dais para mucho más que defender el relato previamente masticado para que no lo tengáis ni que interpretar...


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

*Cs apuesta por dar un "golpe" a Putin ahora que está "desequilibrado" y dejar de importar energía de Rusia.*
El eurodiputado de Ciudadanos Luis Garicano ha llamado a la UE a dar un "golpe" al presidente de *Rusia*, *Vladimir Putin*, "ahora" que está "desequilibrado" por la respuesta de *Ucrania* y Europa a la *invasión*, y hacerlo dejando de importar energía de *Rusia* ya que con el pago que recibe por ello "paga las bombas".

Así lo ha expresado este domingo en el encuentro 'Ucrania, Europa, Libertad', que han celebrado en el Centro Cultural Nicolás Salmerón de Madrid, y que ha arrancado con un vídeo sobre la situación en *Ucrania* y la solidaridad mostrada por Europa, acompañado por palabras del presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*.

"Estamos orgullos en Europa de dar 1.000 millones de euros a Ucrania, pero eso es lo que mandamos cada día a *Putin*, en pago por el gas y la energía", ha lamentado, para señalar que con ello financia el presidente ruso la guerra.


----------



## cobasy (27 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> «У нас больше ничего не украдут»: Стариков о переходе на расчёт рублями (ukraina.ru)
> 
> *"No nos robarán nada más": Starikov sobre la transición a la liquidación en rublos*
> 27.03.2022, 10:00
> ...











Николай Стариков: Тем, кто сейчас на Украине, надо дать видение будущего


В ходе переговоров с Москвой коллективный Запад пытается выяснить, готова ли Россия в своей спецоперации на Украине пойти до конца. И слышит ответ: да, готовы идти до конца, считает писатель, публицист, член центрального совета партии «Справедливая Россия – За правду», Николай Стариков




ukraina.ru


----------



## Harman (27 Mar 2022)

"Un alto funcionario estadounidense aclaró que la promesa de 15 bcm este año es en realidad un compromiso para intentar convencer a las empresas de Asia o de otros lugares que esperaban cargamentos este próximo invierno de que acepten enviarlos a Europa en su lugar".


----------



## otroyomismo (27 Mar 2022)

Estooo, como se designora?


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Mar 2022)

*Después de negociaciones, Azerbaiyán retiró sus unidades del área del asentamiento de Furukh en Nagorno-Karabaj - Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia*

Rusia registró dos violaciones del alto el fuego por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de Azerbaiyán en Nagorno-Karabaj, cuatro resultaron heridos, dijo el ministerio.


----------



## Egam (27 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Off topic. Pero para que veáis hasta donde puede llegar la borregada
> 
> Llevo 30 años viendo con ciclismo y nunca había visto esto . 100 bajas y algunos medio muertos y la gente mira para otro lado
> 
> ...



La gente se ha jodido su sistema circulatorio e inmune de por vida con las vacunas


----------



## Harman (27 Mar 2022)

Que no quepa duda de que esta guerra ya ha sido un fracaso estratégico para Rusia.​​Putin pensó que los ucranianos se darían por vencidos y no lucharían. En cambio, las fuerzas rusas se han encontrado con una valiente y dura resistencia ucraniana.​
Esta guerra pasará a la historia como una victoria estratégica rusa. Rusia habrá detenido la expansión de la OTAN, habrá destruido una peligrosa guarida de ideología nazi en Ucrania, habrá redefinido la seguridad europea al socavar la OTAN y habrá demostrado la destreza militar rusa, un importante elemento de disuasión.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Lo dudo mucho. Los prorrusos decíais que Ucrania caería en 48 horas.
> Lecciones de la guerra de agresión rusa:
> . Que no tiene aliados.
> . Que su ejército no era el tercero del mundo, que si acaso está entre los 50 primeros.
> ...



La UE ha despertado al ver lo bien que hubiera estado con el Nord Stream 2 en activo y comerciando con Rusia y no tras la embolada en la que la ha metido USA, al menos esa parte de la UE no vendida y con una mínima capacidad intelectual. Era evidente que USA no iba a permitir una UE con la estabilidad energética derivada del comercio con Rusia a través del NS2 y con una inflación inferior a la del Dolar.

Con respecto al ejercito Ruso, los Ucranianos con 250.000 hombres y el apoyo masivo Otan no paran de ceder territorio a 150.000 rusos con toda la chatarrería amortizable de la época soviética. Obviamente lo gordo está reservado para caso de escalada.

Oligarcas no los hay en occidente, en fin...


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Mar 2022)

Ataques a objetos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el área del pueblo de Zelenodolsk, región de Krivoy Rog

@anna_news @akimapachev @diza_donbass


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Mar 2022)

Hay que arrasar Banderistan:


----------



## ProfeInsti (27 Mar 2022)

Rusia quiere partir Ucrania como Corea, según el espionaje militar ucraniano.


----------



## Aurkitu (27 Mar 2022)

Pat dijo:


> La única país haciendo “ injerencia” en Ucrania es Rusia.. el USA y UK ha puesto en manos de los Ucranios medios que permiten que se defienden de una agresión solo comparable a la agresión de Hitler contra Polonia y gran parte de Europa.
> 
> No hay ninguna diferencia entre Putin y Hitler.



¿Qué pintan los anglos a las puertas de Moscú? Victoria Nuland...Ben Wallace hace unos días ¿Te suenan? Yo se que sí. Ahora podrías dejarnos claro que el comentario es imaginación del autor y porque te salen de los huevos, hombre. Mira que decís tontadas.


----------



## Nicors (27 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> La UE ha despertado al ver lo bien que hubiera estado con el Nord Stream 2 en activo y comerciando con Rusia y no tras la embolada en la que la ha metido USA, al menos esa parte de la UE no vendida y con una mínima capacidad intelectual. Era evidente que USA no iba a permitir una UE con la estabilidad energética derivada del comercio con Rusia a través del NS2 y con una inflación inferior a la del Dolar.
> 
> Con respecto al ejercito Ruso, los Ucranianos con 250.000 hombres y el apoyo masivo Otan no paran de ceder territorio a 150.000 rusos con toda la chatarrería amortizable de la época soviética. Obviamente lo gordo está reservado para caso de escalada.
> 
> Oligarcas no los hay en occidente, en fin...



Ah y que el pueblo ucraniano es valiente y ha dado una lección a todo el mundo, la primera a Rusia.


----------



## Harman (27 Mar 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Estooo, como se designora?



Buscas en tu lista de ignorados en tu cuenta al agraciado y pulsas "dejar de Ignorar".


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

*Rusia quiere partir Ucrania como Corea, según el espionaje militar ucraniano.*
*Rusia busca la división de Ucrania, de acuerdo al modelo coreano*, según el jefe de la inteligencia militar ucraniana, *Kyrylo Budanov*, quien afirma que ése es el propósito de Moscú tras haber fracasado en su plan de apoderarse de todo el país.

"Hay motivos para pensar que *Putin contempla un escenario al estilo coreano, consistente en una línea divisoria entre las regiones ocupadas y las no ocupadas de nuestro país*", prosigue el jefe del departamento de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa -GURMO-,* informa Francesco Battistini*.

Los esfuerzos de las tropas rusas se concentran ahora en crear un corredor terrestre con Crimea, anexionada por Rusia en 2014, en lo que han topado, según Budanov, con la "indominable y valiente" defensa de la asesiada ciudad de *Mariúpol*.


----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

¡Que vergüenza! 
Menos nivel en conocimientos económicos que una clase de primero de secundaria holandesa.


----------



## Erwin (27 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> No han conseguido ni todo el Donbass, les van a regalar toda ucrania al este del Dnieper, por que exactamente?.



es cuestión de tiempo, no desesperes...que hasta Odessa sea rusa.


----------



## Felio (27 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Hace 30 años no me hubiera parecido sensato que Taiwán se reuniera con China, hoy lo veo diferente, incluso creo que le conviene a Taiwán. Supongo que ya lo estarán negociando, pero si los chinos son listos les pueden ofrecer una amplia autonomía, parecida a la de Chechenia en Rusia, que de facto van a su bola. Sin duda aumentaría el poderío de China todavía más, en Taiwán hay varias empresas punteras de avanzada tecnología.



Chechenia tiene esa autonomía gracias a dos guerras, Putin no quiere terrorismo y más líos. China le iría quitando la autonomía a Taiwán con el pasar de los años, como hizo con Hong Kong.


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Mar 2022)

_La portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores, Zakharova: Los estados de la #OTAN siguen inundando de armas a #Ucrania, lo que no sólo prolonga las hostilidades, sino que está cargado de consecuencias imprevisibles. Sus acciones crean una amenaza terrorista para #Europa y el mundo entero.

_

Biden es un hijodeputa y un desgraciado de mierda de campeonato, pero es que todos los líderes occidentales són iguales. Jamás hemos tenido en occidente un repoker de cabrones al mando como hoy día.


----------



## arriondas (27 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> "Un alto funcionario estadounidense aclaró que la promesa de 15 bcm este año es en realidad un compromiso para intentar convencer a las empresas de Asia o de otros lugares que esperaban cargamentos este próximo invierno de que acepten enviarlos a Europa en su lugar".



Lo sabía, mira que lo intuía. No hay suficiente gas licuado para todos, y quieren que Asia renuncie a una parte de lo que le toca. Y como se van a negar... Por eso dice el presidente alemán que lo más duro está por llegar, los EEUU no van a cumplir con lo prometido,


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Sin la injerencia de EEUU, Ucrania ya estaría rendida y desde mi punto de vista hubiera sido lo mejor para la población. Es USA y UK los que incentivan el mambo, no te confundas.



Claro, ahora todo son disculpas...si no hubiese sido por....pues...esro vale para muchos co


Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> La UE ha despertado al ver lo bien que hubiera estado con el Nord Stream 2 en activo y comerciando con Rusia y no tras la embolada en la que la ha metido USA, al menos esa parte de la UE no vendida y con una mínima capacidad intelectual. Era evidente que USA no iba a permitir una UE con la estabilidad energética derivada del comercio con Rusia a través del NS2 y con una inflación inferior a la del Dolar.
> 
> Con respecto al ejercito Ruso, los Ucranianos con 250.000 hombres y el apoyo masivo Otan no paran de ceder territorio a 150.000 rusos con toda la chatarrería amortizable de la época soviética. Obviamente lo gordo está reservado para caso de escalada.
> 
> Oligarcas no los hay en occidente, en fin...



Otro con la historia de la Armada de Cyborgs invencibles que Putin esconde en Siberia y que no los ha sacado por no abusar.

Que Cruz señor.


----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> No han conseguido ni todo el Donbass, les van a regalar toda ucrania al este del Dnieper, por que exactamente?.



Por eso digo que los ucranianos no van a aceptar y parece que los rusos no están en condiciones de conquistar lo que quieren por métodos convencionales, a no ser que pongan todo su ejército en eso.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Ah y que el pueblo ucraniano es valiente y ha dado una lección a todo el mundo, la primera a Rusia.



Si sobre todo a los que los funcivagos ucranianos pro-USAnos no dejan salir de las ciudades. Pobre gente y vosotros defendiendo tal locura...


----------



## otroyomismo (27 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Buscas en tu lista de ignorados en tu cuenta al agraciado y pulsas "dejar de Ignorar".




el problema es que soy incapaz de encontrar esa lista .

EDITO, ya. Gracias


----------



## Harman (27 Mar 2022)

para los que dudaban de que Hunter Biden y sus asociados se dieran una satisfacción macabra por las pandemias que golpean a los Estados Unidos, su reacción al primer caso de Ebola en los Estados Unidos: "¡La capitalización de mercado de Metabiota acaba de duplicarse!"


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

*Turquía respalda la unidad y la soberanía de Ucrania.*
Turquía apoya la unidad y la soberanía de Ucrania, ha manifestado este domingo el portavoz de la presidencia turca, Ibrahim Kalin, a Al Jazeera TV. Kalin ha afirmado en ese canal de televisión de Qatar *que la guerra en Ucrania no estaba justificada*, pero que los canales de comunicación con Rusia deben mantenerse abiertos.

"Turquía está tratando de poner fin a la guerra en Ucrania a través del diálogo con Moscú y Kiev", ha añadido. *Turquía pertenece a la OTAN pero al mismo tiempo hasta ahora ha mantenido buenas relaciones con Rusia.*


----------



## Nicors (27 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Si sobre todo a los que los funcivagos ucranianos pro-USAnos no dejan salir de las ciudades. Pobre gente y vosotros defendiendo tal locura...



Tu defiendes la agresion, estas desquiciado.


----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Lo dudo mucho. Los prorrusos decíais que Ucrania caería en 48 horas.
> Lecciones de la guerra de agresión rusa:
> . Que no tiene aliados.
> . Que su ejército no era el tercero del mundo, que si acaso está entre los 50 primeros.
> ...



Y lo que es peor:

Rusia ha tirado por la borda el prestigio acumulado desde 1989. Ahora los ven como el mismo estado totalitario de entonces pero siendo una fracción de lo que eran industrial y económicamente.


----------



## Simo Hayha (27 Mar 2022)

Soldados ucranios desempaquetando unos regalitos que les han mandado los suecos


----------



## Harman (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

*La representante de EEUU ante la OTAN insiste en que su país no pide un cambio de régimen en Rusia. *
La representante permanente de Estados Unidos ante la OTAN ha insistido este domingo que Estados Unidos no tiene una política de cambio de régimen en Rusia, en otro esfuerzo más por matizar la declaración del presidente *Joe Biden, que el sábado aseguró que el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin "no puede permanecer en el poder"*.

"Estados Unidos no tiene una política de cambio de régimen en Rusia. Punto final", ha manifestado Julianne Smith al programa "State of the Union" de CNN. Smith dijo que los comentarios de Biden buscaban subrayar que la comunidad internacional no puede empoderar a Putin para emprender la guerra en Ucrania o realizar más actos de agresión luego de la invasión rusa del país.

Las palabras que Biden pronunció al final de su discurso en Varsovia*han dado lugar a una tormenta diplomática*. Apenas una hora después la Casa Blanca matizaba y reinterpretaba su significado. Y este domingo tanto el secretario de Estado como la representante ante la OTAN tratan de reconducirlas ante las reacciones negativas. Incluso entre los aliados, el francés Macron se ha desmarcado de ellas. Y desde Moscú el portavoz del Kremlin replicó el mismo sábado: *"No es algo que a Biden le corresponda decidir, al presidente de Rusia lo eligen los rusos".*


Claro y a HITLER lo eligieron los alemanes con cerca de 90% de los votos.


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Y lo que es peor:
> 
> Rusia ha tirado por la borda el prestigio acumulado desde 1989. Ahora los ven como el mismo estado totalitario de entonces pero siendo una fracción de lo que eran industrial y económicamente.



Rusia ha tirado por la borda todo el prestigio militar acumulado en 1945 con la toma de Berlin.

77 años después no han sido capaces de conquistar Sumy, un pueblo a 20 km de su frontera.


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Mar 2022)

Heres dijo:


> Alguien que sepa del tema, desde mi ignorancia pregunto si el ejército rojo pongamos de 1988 podría haber ganado esta guerra más fácilmente que wl ejército ruso actual?



Esta guerra nunca se habria producido si el traidor Manchita hubiese dejado al KGB actuar y meter dos tiros en el sitio a Yeltsin, Kruchma y el traidor bielorruso en la reunión en la que se decidió la destrucción de la URSS.


----------



## Vilux (27 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Y lo que es peor:
> 
> Rusia ha tirado por la borda el prestigio acumulado desde 1989. Ahora los ven como el mismo estado totalitario de entonces pero siendo una fracción de lo que eran industrial y económicamente.



Repítetelo 1.000 veces hasta que te lo creas.


----------



## Erebus. (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (27 Mar 2022)

Gas y destrucción las únicas dos cosas que produce rusia


----------



## Harman (27 Mar 2022)

Los soldados de las fuerzas especiales chechenas, junto con las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF y la NM de la RPD, siguen limpiando Mariupol.


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

*Kiev advierte que "ningún país" reconocerá un "referéndum ilegal" en Donbás.*
El gobierno ucraniano advirtió hoy de que "ningún país del mundo" reconocerá el resultado de un referéndum como el que pretenden llevar a cabo en la autoproclamada república separatista de Lugansk ya que, según Kiev, sería "ilegal".

"Ningún país del mundo reconocerá el cambio por la fuerza de las fronteras internacionalmente reconocidas de Ucrania", afirma en su cuenta de Facebook un portavoz del Ministerio de Exteriores ucraniano. *Kiev sostiene que una consulta de estas características sería "ilegal" y que, de llevarla adelante, Rusia afrontaría una "respuesta internacional" más contundente que las sanciones actuales* y que "profundizaría" en su aislamiento.

La reacción de Exteriores sigue a las declaraciones del líder de la autoproclamada república separatista de Lugansk, Leonid Paschenik, quien dijo que en un "futuro próximo" puede celebrarse un referéndum sobre la integración de este territorio prorruso a Rusia, según recoge la agencia oficial rusa TASS.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Claro, ahora todo son disculpas...si no hubiese sido por....pues...esro vale para muchos co
> 
> 
> Otro con la historia de la Armada de Cyborgs invencibles que Putin esconde en Siberia y que no los ha sacado por no abusar.
> ...



Pero Ucrania está recibiendo masivo por parte de la OTAN o no? Un apoyo que no ha recibido ninguno de los países invadidos por USA o no?

150.000 rusos vs Ucrania con 250.000hombres + la ostia de civiles ejerciendo bien de milicia, bien de escudos humanos + la OTAN a full de manera indirecta y los rusos no dejan de ganar territorio...Una derrota, si. Moscú está a punto de caer...

Cyborgs como los de los americanos en Indepence Day? No de esos Rusia no tiene, pero tiene 3/4 partes de su ejercito movilizado para caso de escalada. No lo digo yo, lo dicen los números.

El tiempo corre en contra de Rusia? No lo creo, Europa ya ha entrado en estanflación, claro que Europa siempre fue amortizable para los EEUU, unos EEUU que por cierto apenas asumen consecuencias derivadas de este conflicto más allá que multiplicar sus exportaciones de gas a Europa a un precio 40% superior que el ruso.

DATO mata RELATO y vosotros tan solo tenéis relato, más concretamente, el que os han impuesto. Qué puede hacer la UE con perfiles tan simplistas como el vuestro? Pues irse a tomar por el culo como se está yendo, no hay más...


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (27 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los soldados de las fuerzas especiales chechenas, junto con las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF y la NM de la RPD, siguen limpiando Mariupol.




Serán lo que sean, pero por lo menos tienen el detalle de pixelar los cadáveres de los enemigos caídos, no como otros...


----------



## mazuste (27 Mar 2022)

_* Los precios han subido tanto en Europa que los comerciantes de cargamentos de GNL
preferirían pagar millonesde dólares en penalizaciones por no entregarlos a otros países a cambio 
de la oportunidad de vender los cargamentos con una prima a los compradores europeos, 
dijo Oystein Kalleklev, director ejecutivo del armador FLEX LNG Management.
*_
_*Dos fuentes de una importante empresa energética, que pidieron no ser nombradas, 
dijeron que en los últimos *__*tres meses EEUU*_* ha desviado varias docenas de cargamentos a Europa 
desde sus anteriores destinos asiáticos. Un cargamento típico es de unos 3.000 millones de pies 
cúbicos de gas natural.*
U.S. LNG exporters emerge as big winners of Europe natgas crisis


Lo destacado en el último párrafo nos estaría indicando algo bastante interesante.
Y es que es una prueba palpable de que EEUU ya predecían la invasión de Rusia
a Ucrania meses antes de que ocurriera (mucho antes de diciembre de 2021).
No dan puntada sin hilo.


----------



## pgas (27 Mar 2022)

en la quinta dimensión de la propaganda y el engilipollamiento los banderovski de kherson han expulsado a los ruskis por aburrimiento




+++++



no se que decir


----------



## Aurkitu (27 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Hay que arrasar Banderistan:



_No nos adelantemos ni juzguemos, no conocemos, ni podemos deducir el contexto ni el motivo por las imágenes. Puede ser que tuviese frio, o para evitar que se hiciese daño, o quizás que acababa de mear en en ese árbol en público, o a saber, lo pidió el mismo. _

En ucrania pasear con un rollo de plástico y encontrarse gente plastificada y vejada debe ser tan habitual como aquí ver gente paseando al perro. 

Que tristeza ver como se puede llegar a moldear en unas pocas generaciones, una sociedad, mediante los ultra-nacionalismos, hasta no reaccionar ante ese tipo de actos o aplaudirlos...


----------



## Harman (27 Mar 2022)

Hablemos claro aquí. Rusia no puede abandonar estas regiones, simplemente no puede abandonar a las personas que viven allí, ya que el genocidio no sólo continuaría sino que se intensificaría. Y: Dejar a Ucrania intacta es una sentencia de muerte para la Federación Rusa:

"Una retirada de las fuerzas armadas rusas y de la administración rusa de las regiones de Kherson y Zaporozhye amenaza con tener consecuencias fatales y trágicas, incluyendo la creación de una amenaza inmediata para Rusia

Readovka ha escrito en repetidas ocasiones que en los territorios ocupados de Ucrania es necesario construir un sistema de administración gestionado por los dirigentes rusos y formado por especialistas rusos, que se apoyará en las fuerzas del orden rusas. Es evidente la necesidad de crear una República Popular de Kherson, como la LDPR, con una administración formada y preparada con ayuda rusa.

Incluso si se concluye la paz con Ucrania y se aceptan todas las condiciones, incluidas la desnazificación y la desmilitarización, no se respetarán a menos que haya un estricto control administrativo de todos los procesos por parte de Rusia. Y esto es imposible sin la creación de un cuasi-estado pro-ruso. Si la gestión sigue en manos de la parte ucraniana, el territorio de las regiones volverá a convertirse en una base de entrenamiento de batallones radicales para lanzarlos a Rusia, se llevarán a cabo represiones contra los activistas prorrusos y la población de las regiones, se volverá a bloquear el Canal de Crimea Norte, siempre existirá la amenaza de un accidente en la central nuclear de Zaporozhye.

Es probable que se produzca una catástrofe humanitaria en el territorio de las regiones, mientras que la parte ucraniana atribuirá toda la responsabilidad a Rusia. Si en 2014-2022 Ucrania no se atrevió a bombardear el territorio de Crimea, en las nuevas condiciones, el bombardeo sistemático del territorio de la pacífica península se llevará a cabo desde posiciones en la región de Kherson. En menor medida, pero esto también se aplicará a otras regiones de Rusia adyacentes a las regiones que permanecerán bajo el control del gobierno de Kiev: Las regiones de Kursk, Bryansk, Rostov, Orel y Belgorod".

t.me/EurasianChoice/11150


----------



## JAGGER (27 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Porque os la seguis cogiendo con papel de fumar? al oeste del Dnieper no hay que dejar piedra sobre piedra, hacer que los rebanacuellos ucranianos huyan todos hacia la Sodoma y Gomorra europea.



Pero no es que Rasputin dijo que eran hermanos?


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (27 Mar 2022)

Soldado ruso les dice a sus compañeros que nadie les recibió con flores en Ucrania y les llaman fascistas. Que mejor se unan al bando ucranio.


----------



## Bubi (27 Mar 2022)

Pat dijo:


> La única país haciendo “ injerencia” en Ucrania es Rusia.. el USA y UK ha puesto en manos de los Ucranios medios que permiten que se defienden de una agresión solo comparable a la agresión de Hitler contra Polonia y gran parte de Europa.
> 
> No hay ninguna diferencia entre Putin y Hitler.



ah o sea

antes e hitler ningún pais europeo agredió a otro

hitler inventó las invasiones en europa

antes de hiler nadie invadiaa a nadie oye, era todo un remanso de paz

y si invades un país eres hitler

un tipo cuyo problema principal y su especial diferencia no es que intentara invadir a su vecino cosa que han hecho los europeos todo el rato desde los griegos sino meter a 6 millones de personas en un horno,

lo de invadir al país de al lado pues no se lo estuvieron haciéndose mutuamente ingleses y franceses 100 años, alemanes y franceses otros 100 años, turcos con todo el sur de Europa unos 300 años, un tal Napoleon invadió todo lo que tocaba a su país en todas direcciones, los prusianos invadieron Polonia unas cuantas veces antes de hitler, y los rusos...también... a ver si te crees que Rusia es tan grande porque han ido pidiendo amablemente que les cedieran un trozo .. y sin entrar a los invasores a saco paco como un tal Guillermo, un tal Alejandro y es un no parar ... pero nada si invades al país de al lado eres Hitler


en serio, os pagan por decir idioteces, no habéis cogido un libro en la vida o es que tenéis el coeficiente mental de una ameba

nivelazo manuel


----------



## Vilux (27 Mar 2022)

Pat dijo:


> La única país haciendo “ injerencia” en Ucrania es Rusia.. el USA y UK ha puesto en manos de los Ucranios medios que permiten que se defienden de una agresión solo comparable a la agresión de Hitler contra Polonia y gran parte de Europa.
> 
> No hay ninguna diferencia entre Putin y Hitler.



Entonces ¿por qué vuelan las esvásticas por Ucrania? Tu narrativa no cuela.


----------



## Aurkitu (27 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> _* Los precios han subido tanto en Europa que los comerciantes de cargamentos de GNL
> preferirían pagar millonesde dólares en penalizaciones por no entregarlos a otros países a cambio
> de la oportunidad de vender los cargamentos con una prima a los compradores europeos,
> dijo Oystein Kalleklev, director ejecutivo del armador FLEX LNG Management.*_
> ...



O de Ucrania al Donbass...y la respuesta rusa.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo sabía, mira que lo intuía. No hay suficiente gas licuado para todos, y quieren que Asia renuncie a una parte de lo que le toca. Y como se van a negar... Por eso dice el presidente alemán que lo más duro está por llegar, los EEUU no van a cumplir con lo prometido,



Habrá que bajar a 15 grados la calefacción el próximo invierno.


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> _No nos adelantemos ni juzguemos, no conocemos, ni podemos deducir el contexto ni el motivo por las imágenes. Puede ser que tuviese frio, o para evitar que se hiciese daño, o quizás que acababa de mear en en ese árbol en público, o a saber, lo pidió el mismo. _
> 
> En ucrania pasear con un rollo de plástico y encontrarse gente plastificada y vejada debe ser tan habitual como aquí ver gente paseando al perro.
> 
> Que tristeza ver como se puede llegar a moldear en unas pocas generaciones, una sociedad, mediante los ultra-nacionalismos, hasta no reaccionar ante ese tipo de actos o aplaudirlos...



Ante la barbarie, barrera artillera hasta que de los demonios no quede mas que una mancha negra sobre el terreno. Ya veremos si siguen tan chulitas las gorroña gorroña ucranianas cuando lleven como los palestinos 70 años de refugiadas.


----------



## un mundo feliz (27 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa con los actorzuchos hoy día?, aparte de ser MALOS en su trabajo, todos van de "activistas" politicos progres. El asco que me causa toda esta gentuza me impide ver cine "moderno".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No es de hoy. Llevan la tira de años bocacanchleando de temas políticos. Me imagino que les va su carrera en ello, o al menos como puntos a favor en su curriculum. Como bien dices, dan bastante asco. Tosar o Bardem me parecen grandísimos actores, yo prefiero ni leer ni escuchar cualquier cosa que digan fuera del ambito de su profesión para no hacerme mala sangre, lo mismo que hace años que no hablo de política, religion o temas "sanitarios" con muchos colegas de toda la vida, porque dejarian de serlo.


----------



## Simo Hayha (27 Mar 2022)

Diputada rusa dice que los orcorrusos son la raza suprema


----------



## Juan Palomo (27 Mar 2022)

El títere Zelensky ha pedido hacer una aparición en la gala de los Oscar Hollywoodienses.

Mostrando lo que hemos dicho desde el principio, todo sobre el conflicto en Ucrania es un estudio de caso en la propaganda de guerra creada por el Departamento de Estado de EE. UU., el aparato de inteligencia y Hollywood.

Zelenskyy Likely to Make Hollywood Oscar Appearance - The Last Refuge


----------



## kenny220 (27 Mar 2022)

Bubi dijo:


> ah o sea
> 
> antes e hitler ningún pais europeo agredió a otro
> 
> ...



forero desde 2008, 53 mensajes.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Tu defiendes la agresion, estas desquiciado.



EEUU es el verdadero cerebro de dicha agresión, de hecho la mantendrá hasta el último ucraniano con vida. No, no defiendo la guerra si a eso te refieres, pero a nivel de análisis geostratégico hay que ser capaz de ir mucho más allá. Cuando morían mujeres embarazadas en Irak, Libia, Yugoslavia y tal a manos de USA/OTAN, no salían tanto por la tele y al fin y al cabo no existe tanta diferencia entre fetos.

Desquiciado estoy como Europeo por tener retrasados como tú en mi bando, o....acaso estás en el de USA?


----------



## Michael_Knight (27 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Aún no se a acabado la "operación", recuerda lo que han dicho desde el Ministerio de defensa ruso: "Se ha dado por finalizada la FASE 1".
> 
> 
> Ahora vamos a la fase 2.
> ...



Fase 1: intentar invadir el Donbas 

Fase 2: intentar otra vez invadir el Donbas


----------



## Pirro (27 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Y lo que es peor:
> 
> Rusia ha tirado por la borda el prestigio acumulado desde 1989. Ahora los ven como el mismo estado totalitario de entonces pero siendo una fracción de lo que eran industrial y económicamente.



Prestigio acumulado desde 1989     







Lo de atrás es el Parlamento de Rusia en 1993. Le hicieron una moción de censura al de abajo y éste mando al ejército a bombardear el Parlamento. 















Pero ej que ahora Rusia ej un heztao totalitario. 

Subnormales.


----------



## JAGGER (27 Mar 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Observa la diferencia. En un caso son procesados y encarcelados.
> 
> En el otro, su país los protege.
> 
> Creo que hasta tu eres capaz de verlo.



Soy capaz de ver la punta del iceberg. Ud. seguramente no.


----------



## hartman (27 Mar 2022)

cuantos habran muerto por fuego amigo?


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (27 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Disponemos de un conjunto de datos de la base de datos SPARK con una muestra de organizaciones nazis registradas oficialmente en Ucrania. Hemos tardado una noche en geocodificar las direcciones y construir los mapas, y ahora estamos preparando el material.
> Por ahora sólo un pequeño mapa de calor. Piensa en la combinación de palabras: ORGANIZACIONES NAZIS REGISTRADAS OFICIALMENTE
> 
> t.me/surf_noise1/9528
> ...



joder cuantos votantes del PSOE en Ucrania.

(nacionalSOCIALISTAS)


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Mar 2022)

El ejército ruso destruyó la base del batallón TerO 41 cerca de Chernigov

Los MLRS Grad destruyó otro objeto TerO cerca de Chernigov. La antigua base de esquí albergaba la sede y los almacenes de las formaciones del 41.º batallón TerO Chernihiv (Chernihiv-2). Las imágenes de UAV muestran la destrucción de un edificio donde se almacenaba una gran cantidad de municiones. Las pérdidas ascendieron a 35 militantes muertos y muchos otros gravemente heridos.

t.me/RVvoenkor


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

Asi lo ven millones de gente;


----------



## SanRu (27 Mar 2022)

Pillo sitio


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Asi lo ven millones de gente;
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1002075



Millones de nazis como tú.


----------



## Von Rudel (27 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Cs apuesta por dar un "golpe" a Putin ahora que está "desequilibrado" y dejar de importar energía de Rusia.*
> El eurodiputado de Ciudadanos Luis Garicano ha llamado a la UE a dar un "golpe" al presidente de *Rusia*, *Vladimir Putin*, "ahora" que está "desequilibrado" por la respuesta de *Ucrania* y Europa a la *invasión*, y hacerlo dejando de importar energía de *Rusia* ya que con el pago que recibe por ello "paga las bombas".
> 
> Así lo ha expresado este domingo en el encuentro 'Ucrania, Europa, Libertad', que han celebrado en el Centro Cultural Nicolás Salmerón de Madrid, y que ha arrancado con un vídeo sobre la situación en *Ucrania* y la solidaridad mostrada por Europa, acompañado por palabras del presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*.
> ...



*Un miembro de Ciudadanos ensalza a Soros, el magnate antisistema amigo de Pedro Sánchez*

Luis Garicano, es un economista español y es el responsable del Área de Economía y Empleo del Partido político naranja, Ciudadanos. Garicano ha decidido felicitar a George Soros, por ser considerada la "persona del año" según el Financial Times. 




Un traidor que vive fuera de España y trinca del dinero de los Españoles mientras sirve a los intereses de la siniestra City Londinense.

Esperemos que desaparezca de España y no vuelva mas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Mar 2022)

Reunión rusia-ukra en Turquía 29-30 marzo


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (27 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Hay que arrasar Banderistan:



se sabe que suelen hacer luego con esta gente? la dejan ahí toda la noche, hasta que se mueran o como va?


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El ejército ruso destruyó la base del batallón TerO 41 cerca de Chernigov
> 
> Los MLRS Grad destruyó otro objeto TerO cerca de Chernigov. La antigua base de esquí albergaba la sede y los almacenes de las formaciones del 41.º batallón TerO Chernihiv (Chernihiv-2). Las imágenes de UAV muestran la destrucción de un edificio donde se almacenaba una gran cantidad de municiones. Las pérdidas ascendieron a 35 militantes muertos y muchos otros gravemente heridos.
> 
> ...



En ese edificio hace días que ya no hay un militar, es en Chernigov y lógicamente los militares ya se han dispersado por la ciudad, no están en el cuartel esperando que les bombardeen cuando Chernigov lleva 3 semanas bajo ataque, sin ser conquistada.

La combatividad de los reclutas y soldados rusos es 0, incapaces de avanzar o de combatir.

Z asumió el escenario opuesto, los ucranianos tirarían las armas y no combatirán, y quiénes no están combatiendo son los soldados rusos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Mar 2022)

Incendios en zona exclusión de chernobil, aumenta radiación en la zona.

Kommersant.ru


----------



## mazuste (27 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Ahí, le han respondido rápido los chinos al belicoso canguro.


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Ucrania parece que ha conseguido exportar grano vía ferrocarril, generalmente se exporta por barco que es más barato. En este caso la exportación a países europeos cercanos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fíjate si son buenazos los rusos que ni les han volao el tren ese ....


----------



## Bulldozerbass (27 Mar 2022)

´Así es muy difícil elegir bando¨


----------



## Pepillo (27 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Anda ya, lider nazi. Ese es Jordi, el Niño Polla.


----------



## Vilux (27 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Demasiados videos de prisioneros.
> 
> Algo va mal.



Prisioneros del ejército ucro desembarcados en Sevastopol


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> se sabe que suelen hacer luego con esta gente? la dejan ahí toda la noche, hasta que se mueran o como va?



Que los dejan morir de frio lo confirmó en directo el corresponsal de la Sexta en directo en la Sexta Noche: "Algunos ya están muertos". La técnica de tortura de comprimir con plástico a las vícitimas les provoca cortes de ciruculación sanguinea y terribles dolores, además de posibles trombosis después de horas o dias en esa posición, recuerda a ciertas películas de horror gore.


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Alguien debiera decirle a Biden lo que el Rey Juan Carlos le dijo a Chávez.



Me parece a mi que alguien lo va a "callar" rápido.  En USA hasta el Pentágono está filtrando documentos a la prensa desmintiendo su propia propaganda.


----------



## Alvin Red (27 Mar 2022)

Alguien se acuerda:







Así se creo un monstruo con el conocimiento y la permisividad de occidente.

La hipocresía de un “No a la guerra” que llega muy tarde - Indymedia Argentina Centro de Medios Independientes (( i ))


----------



## Tierra Azul (27 Mar 2022)

El ejército de los intoxicadores no ganará la Guerra de Ucrania, sólo pinta el decorado - mpr21


Estados Unidos ya no se preocupa por ganar ninguna guerra; le basta con destruir países enteros, como ha hecho con Libia. Lo demás lo deja a los intoxicadores, esa legión de mercenarios que ostenta la condición de “periodistas”. Esa guerra, la del engaño, es la única que es capaz de ganar. Para...



mpr21.info





Para las putas ratas nazis del forillo


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## mazuste (27 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Fíjate si son buenazos los rusos que ni les han volao el tren ese ....



Ese grano tiene que ser viejo, porque ahora es cuando deberían comenzar 
una siembra que no parece que vayan a poder arrancar.


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> La auténtica democracia!!! 3500 millones contra 1500 y espero que los japos se cambien de bando, o donde está el orgullo de esta gente? 80 años de humillación no son suficientes? No me lo creo



Pues como los alemanes ....


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

*La cadena francesa Auchan asegura que planea permanecer en Rusia y Ucrania llama a boicotearla.*
El minorista francés de propiedad privada Auchan planea mantener su presencia en Rusia, asegura su CEO en una entrevista publicada el domingo en el periódico francés Journal du Dimanche. Auchan, que cuenta con* alrededor de 30.000 empleados, 231 tiendas y actividades de comercio electrónico en Rusia* ya ha sido criticado por el presidente ucraniano Volodimir Zelenskiy por permanecer operativo en Rusia después de la invasión de Ucrania.

En la entrevista publicada el domingo, el presidente ejecutivo de Auchan, Yves Claude, ha dicho que temía que la compañía se arriesgara a perder activos o exponer a los gerentes locales a posibles problemas legales si se retiraba de Rusia. *La empresa también permanecerá en Ucrania, dice Claude, donde sus 43 supermercados y alrededor de 6.000 empleados, incluso en las regiones afectadas por la guerra, operan en "condiciones extremas"*.


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (27 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Alguien debiera decirle a Biden lo que el Rey Juan Carlos le dijo a Chávez.



La está liando el abuelo jaja. Llamándole "CARNICERO" a Putin.


----------



## HDR (27 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Cs apuesta por dar un "golpe" a Putin ahora que está "desequilibrado" y dejar de importar energía de Rusia.*
> El eurodiputado de Ciudadanos Luis Garicano ha llamado a la UE a dar un "golpe" al presidente de *Rusia*, *Vladimir Putin*, "ahora" que está "desequilibrado" por la respuesta de *Ucrania* y Europa a la *invasión*, y hacerlo dejando de importar energía de *Rusia* ya que con el pago que recibe por ello "paga las bombas".
> 
> Así lo ha expresado este domingo en el encuentro 'Ucrania, Europa, Libertad', que han celebrado en el Centro Cultural Nicolás Salmerón de Madrid, y que ha arrancado con un vídeo sobre la situación en *Ucrania* y la solidaridad mostrada por Europa, acompañado por palabras del presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*.
> ...



Vuestra parafernalia propagandística solamente hace daño real a Occidente, poco o nada a Rusia. Porque, cuando os la creéis vosotros mismos, entonces empezáis con tontadas como esta. Vais a provocar una crisis energética y económica en toda Europanfilandia. Pero por mí bien eh.


----------



## SanRu (27 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Rusia quiere partir Ucrania como Corea, según el espionaje militar ucraniano.



¿Y ahora se dan cuenta? Qué espabilados son.....

Que el objetivo es crear un nuevo Estado llamado Novorussia formado por las regiones de Jerson, Zaporiyia, Donetsk, Lujantsj y Jarkov se sabía desde la primera semana de la invasión, al ver como se desarrollaba militarmente la campaña.

Que la prensa occidental también lo sabía se sabe desde que se inventaron que Rusia quería invadir toda Ucrania para luego vender como una victoria que sólo se quede con 1/3 de Ucrania.


----------



## Zepequenhô (27 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Rusia quiere partir Ucrania como Corea, según el espionaje militar ucraniano.



Y se dan cuenta ahora.... Unos fieras estos ukronazis.


----------



## Erebus. (27 Mar 2022)

Los perros ukros cada día están más gordos


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

*Kiev llama al boicot de Auchan, Leroy Merlin y Decathlon por no marcharse de Rusia.*
El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ucraniano, Dmytro Kuleba, ha pedido el *boicot a la cadena de supermercados francesa Auchan por seguir activa en Rusia,* así como a la de artículos para el hogar Leroy Merlin y de productos deportivos Decathlon, del mismo grupo empresarial. *"Parece que para ellos cuentan más los puestos de trabajo en Rusia que la muerte de niños en Ucrania*", ha afirmado Kuleba, a través de su cuenta en Twitter.

El titular de Exteriores alude ahí a los 139 menores que, según los datos actualizados de las autoridades ucranianas, han muerto a consecuencia de la guerra desde el inicio de la invasión rusa, el pasado 24 de febrero*. "Si ellos ignoran nuestros muertos, nosotros ignoraremos sus productos", prosigue el mensaje.*


----------



## No al NOM (27 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Soldado ruso les dice a sus compañeros que nadie les recibió con flores en Ucrania y les llaman fascistas. Que mejor se unan al bando ucranio.



Deja de manchar el hilo con fakes que te estás buscando que demos tus datos


----------



## Honkler (27 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Rusia quiere partir Ucrania como Corea, según el espionaje militar ucraniano.



Eso se está comentando aquí desde el principio. Menudos genios!


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



De confirmarse que esos videos corresponden al conflicto actual, la cosa es sería.


----------



## mazuste (27 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> _* Los precios han subido tanto en Europa que los comerciantes de cargamentos de GNL
> preferirían pagar millonesde dólares en penalizaciones por no entregarlos a otros países a cambio
> de la oportunidad de vender los cargamentos con una prima a los compradores europeos,
> dijo Oystein Kalleklev, director ejecutivo del armador FLEX LNG Management.*_
> ...




Esencialmente, esto es un patente indicio de que la línea de tiempo para provocar a Rusia
en una operación militar fue preprogramada por el imperialismo USAno, y el lobby de GNL
de EEUU fue informado con el fin de hacer los movimientos apropiados a tiempo y lograr
las máximas ganancias. 

También recordar, mucho mas atrás en el tiempo, que algunos documentos filtrados del TTIP
(Asociación Transatlántica de Comercio e Inversión) de 2016 ya revelaron que la UE exigió
"un compromiso legalmente vinculante para eliminar toda restricción existente a la exportación
de gas natural en el comercio entre EE.UU. y la UE.

Lo "programas de fiestas" imperiales se hacen con mucha antelación a los eventos depredadores.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (27 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>




Reconozco que como seres que van a morir precisamente por ser lo que son no tienen reparo en seguir hasta el final, serán mierda...pero hasta el ultimo aliento.

*Espero no tengan misericordia con ellos.*


----------



## Fígaro (27 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esta guerra nunca se habria producido si el traidor Manchita hubiese dejado al KGB actuar y meter dos tiros en el sitio a Yeltsin, Kruchma y el traidor bielorruso en la reunión en la que se decidió la destrucción de la URSS.





Jajaja escuece todavía, lol, jodeos todos, tú el primero, coChino de Valdechozas de Abajo.

*GORBACHOV Y YELTSIN BENEFACTORES DE LA HUMANIDAD 

Qué gustazo cuando se cayó el chiringuito, Ñam Ñam.




*


----------



## Tierra Azul (27 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



que hijos de la gran puta


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Vais a poner una base de submarinos alli cachoperros   Espero que no hagais como los yankis con los ukros si llega el día ....


----------



## Fígaro (27 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Reconozco que como seres que van a morir precisamente por ser lo que son no tienen reparo en seguir hasta el final, serán mierda...pero hasta el ultimo aliento.
> 
> *Espero no tengan misericordia con ellos.*




Ya la han tenido, están vivos.

Como decía el Almeida...poco me parece.


----------



## DCLXVI (27 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Asesinos igual que sus amos de USA/OTAN, es lo que apoya la Unión Euroyankee



Otánicos = satánicos. De ahí que toda la mugre mundial del NOM los halague y haga todo lo posible para que olvidemos sus genocidios (Libia, Siria, Sérvia, Irak, Afganistán...)


----------



## frangelico (27 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Rusia quiere partir Ucrania como Corea, según el espionaje militar ucraniano.



Y en unas semanas lo mismo se enteran de que Polonia quiere meter mano en el pastel


----------



## Fígaro (27 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Pero no es que Rasputin dijo que eran hermanos?




Espera, que el chino de Murcia va a ir con su espada Gengis Khan de AliExpress a arreglalo.


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Mar 2022)

¿Miembro eliminado?....aquí ha pasado algo.

¿A quién han eliminado y porqué?


----------



## crocodile (27 Mar 2022)

República de Lugansk se unira a Rusia.









La región de Lugansk abre la puerta a un referéndum para incorporarse a Rusia - Republica.com


Ucrania ha acusado a Rusia de forzar una crisis parecida a la que desembocó en su anexión de Crimea en 2014




www.google.com


----------



## sivigliano (27 Mar 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Entonces ¿por qué vuelan las esvásticas por Ucrania? Tu narrativa no cuela.



Si hay esvásticas es problema de los ucranianos, algo que no justifica invadir un país. Como tampoco estaba justificada la invasión de Irak con la excusa de las armas de destrucción masiva. Los miles de muertos y millones de desplazados en Ucrania son responsabilidad de Rusia.


----------



## Arraki (27 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> En ese edificio hace días que ya no hay un militar, es en Chernigov y lógicamente los militares ya se han dispersado por la ciudad, no están en el cuartel esperando que les bombardeen cuando Chernigov lleva 3 semanas bajo ataque, sin ser conquistada.
> 
> La combatividad de los reclutas y soldados rusos es 0, incapaces de avanzar o de combatir.
> 
> Z asumió el escenario opuesto, los ucranianos tirarían las armas y no combatirán, y quiénes no están combatiendo son los soldados rusos.



Pues tu mismo te contestas. La ciudad está bajo ataque y el edifico era un arsenal en el que los militares deberían de ir a reponer material. Lógicamente un arsenal tiene que tener un mínimo de vigilancia y mantenimiento. 

NO me parece descabellada la cifra de 35 ucros. Si han pillado el momento que iban a reponer el colacao


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

*La ambulancia blindada que enviará España a Ucrania fue comprada en 2007 para su empleo en Afganistán.*
La ambulancia blindada que enviará este martes España para ayudar en Ucrania fue comprada en el año 2007 por el Ministerio de Defensa para su empleo en Afganistán. En noviembre de 2007, *Defensa decidió la compra de 180 vehículos RG-31 Nyala 'Antílope', diez de ellos versión ambulancia, de BAE Sudáfrica*, adquiridos por medio de la empresa Santa Bárbara, para su empleo en Afganistán.

"Vamos a enviar una ambulancia blindada para ayudar a los ciudadanos de Mariupol. Como siempre, lo haremos con prudencia y discreción. Se hace un esfuerzo importante para llevarlo a un país próximo a Ucrania y estamos respondiendo siempre a las peticiones que nos hace Ucrania, como esta", adelantó la ministra española de Defensa, Margarita Robles.


----------



## NEKRO (27 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Kiev llama al boicot de Auchan, Leroy Merlin y Decathlon por no marcharse de Rusia.*
> El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ucraniano, Dmytro Kuleba, ha pedido el *boicot a la cadena de supermercados francesa Auchan por seguir activa en Rusia,* así como a la de artículos para el hogar Leroy Merlin y de productos deportivos Decathlon, del mismo grupo empresarial. *"Parece que para ellos cuentan más los puestos de trabajo en Rusia que la muerte de niños en Ucrania*", ha afirmado Kuleba, a través de su cuenta en Twitter.
> 
> El titular de Exteriores alude ahí a los 139 menores que, según los datos actualizados de las autoridades ucranianas, han muerto a consecuencia de la guerra desde el inicio de la invasión rusa, el pasado 24 de febrero*. "Si ellos ignoran nuestros muertos, nosotros ignoraremos sus productos", prosigue el mensaje.*



Ya se a que tiendas tengo que ir a comprar.


----------



## Señor X (27 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1002095
> 
> 
> ¿Miembro eliminado?....aquí ha pasado algo.
> ...



Has ignorado a alguien del politburo de burbuja. Moderador o administrador.


----------



## Von Rudel (27 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Reconozco que como seres que van a morir precisamente por ser lo que son no tienen reparo en seguir hasta el final, serán mierda...pero hasta el ultimo aliento.
> 
> *Espero no tengan misericordia con ellos.*



Espero que los Chechos nos cazen y destripen. No merecen menos.


No se hace eso aun compañero militar, por muy enemigo que sea.


----------



## Arraki (27 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y en unas semanas lo mismo se enteran de que Polonia quiere meter mano en el pastel



Eso lo sabe Putin, lo sabe Zelensky, lo sabe Biden y lo sabe hasta el último polaco. 

Los únicos tontos del culo que no se han enterado son los nazis ucros. 

Cuanto daño le han hecho esta gente a su propio país a lo que llevan los extremismos.


----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Repítetelo 1.000 veces hasta que te lo creas.



Pregúntale a Alemania si está dispuesta a construir el Nord Stream III, a ver que pasa. Es más, recuérdaselo dentro de 15 años a ver si se han olvidado.


----------



## Von Rudel (27 Mar 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Si hay esvásticas es problema de los ucranianos, algo que no justifica invadir un país. Como tampoco estaba justificada la invasión de Irak con la excusa de las armas de destrucción masiva. Los miles de muertos y millones de desplazados en Ucrania son responsabilidad de Rusia.




Si estan exterminando a los de tu etnia si esta justificado.


Bien entrarón los aliados en Serbia para supuestamente para una limpieza etnica.


Aqui el culpable es USA que utiliza a un país para atacar a un enemigo. Lo pagaran caro antes o después muchos odios a lo largo del planeta.


----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Gas y destrucción las únicas dos cosas que produce rusia



Es absolutamente lamentable que una nación base su tecnología en hacer misiles y bombas nucleares. Es algo así como Corea del Norte, pero en plan gigante.


----------



## Fígaro (27 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Ya se a que tiendas tengo que ir a comprar.





Estarán temblando, tendrás que convencer a mami de que son malvadas primero, jajajaja.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (27 Mar 2022)

Esto no lo verán en televisión.


*
Los rusos capturaron y trajeron al comandante #ucraniano #nazi #Azov para mirar a los civiles a los que disparó a los ojos. *





"Hola. Soy residente de Mariupol... mi hijo y mi yerno recibieron disparos... probablemente francotiradores del ejército ucraniano..." #ucrania #mariupol #azov


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

*Moldavia lucha por poner coto a la propaganda de Rusia.*
El ruso y el rumano son las dos lenguas de comunicación en Moldavia, una república exsoviética fronteriza con Ucrania de sólo 2,5 millones de habitantes que teme ser el próximo objetivo del expansionismo militar de Rusia y que lucha por poner coto a la propaganda del Kremlin. Desde que empezara la agresión rusa contra Ucrania,* el Gobierno moldavo ha invocado la situación de urgencia que vive la región para suspender los noticieros y los debates políticos producidos por cadenas oficialistas de Moscú*.

"Los canales rusos son parte del paquete de televisión por cable al que están abonados los moldavos, y muchas cadenas locales ofrecen contenidos de televisiones rusas en segmentos importantes de su parrilla", explica a Efe Liliana Vitu-Esanu, presidenta del Consejo Audiovisual de Moldavia. Además de los programas estrictamente políticos, *Moldavia ha suspendido también la emisión de películas de temática bélica*. El trasfondo es que* las televisiones rusas promueven su narrativa propia sobre la guerra contra Ucrania, a la que asocian con los nazis*, con producciones de exaltación del heroísmo soviético en la II Guerra Mundial.

Pese a que sólo una quinta parte de la población moldava declara tener el ruso como lengua materna, los contenidos producidos por las grandes cadenas rusas suelen ser más atractivos para el público ante la mayor calidad audiovisual que lo ofrecido por las teles locales.


----------



## NEKRO (27 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Estarán temblando, tendrás que convencer a mami de que son malvadas primero, jajajaja.



No me confundas contigo muerto de hambre, que a billetes te entierro.


----------



## Señor X (27 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es absolutamente lamentable que una nación base su tecnología en hacer misiles y bombas nucleares. Es algo así como Corea del Norte, pero en plan gigante.



Son naciones defensivas. Buscan intimidar al resto para que se lo piensen antes de hacer nada contra ellos.

Otros tienen portaviones para llevar la guerra allá donde sea. Y tambien tienen misiles y bombas nucleares. Es otro estilo.

Veremos cual se impone.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (27 Mar 2022)

Otro mas....

*

Donde están los medios de comunicación?*


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Mar 2022)

En el sótano de una de las escuelas de Mariupol (No. 25), que fue utilizada como bastión de los nazis, se encontró el cuerpo de una mujer con signos de tortura y una esvástica pintada en el estómago.
Dibujada con su propia sangre.


----------



## Fígaro (27 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Espero que los Chechos nos cazen y destripen. No merecen menos.
> 
> 
> No se hace eso aun compañero militar, por muy enemigo que sea.



Los Chechos o los Chachos?

"Jaaaaa priiiimooo, llena lan flagoneta de Scooby de malocotones robados a los ukros"


O los Chanchos?

Ah, no, que eso es animal impuro.


----------



## Harman (27 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> República de Lugansk se unira a Rusia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El jefe de la RPL, Leonid Pasechnik, aclara sus comentarios sobre la celebración de un referéndum para que la RPL se una a la Federación Rusa. Dice que sí, que hizo el comentario a los periodistas extranjeros, pero que expresó su opinión personal y el punto de vista de que la gente de la república debería poder expresar su opinión al respecto. Añadió que en este momento no había ninguna preparación para la celebración de dicho referéndum, ya que el objetivo era recuperar todo el territorio de la república y salvar a sus ciudadanos del fascismo.

t.me/EurasianChoice/11149


----------



## Fígaro (27 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> No me confundas contigo muerto de hambre, que a billetes te entierro.





Rublos, rupias o dólares de Ruanda?


----------



## Michael_Knight (27 Mar 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Deja de manchar el hilo con fakes que te estás buscando que demos tus datos



Usuario de Burbuja desde el viernes a las 8 de la tarde y ya amenazando. Empiezas fuerte, campeón.


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Pregúntale a Alemania si está dispuesta a construir el Nord Stream III, a ver que pasa. Es más, recuérdaselo dentro de 15 años a ver si se han olvidado.



En Alemania dentro de 15 años se van a a calentar con hogueras.

Como no inventemos algo rápido (fusión fría, fusión no fria o algo así) en Europa nos vamos a cagar. La nueva alianza Ruso-Asiática que se está pre-configurando va a disponer del 70 % de reservas comprobadas de petróleo y gas y nos lo van a dar con cuentagotas y a doblón. Y los venezolanos ya sabes con quien se van a ir. A no ser que los conquisten, claro.


----------



## mazuste (27 Mar 2022)

Ucrania persiste en librar y ganar la guerra en las redes,
a diferencia de Rusia que afronta la guerra en la vida real:

Mientras Rusia utiliza los tanques para destruir Ucrania, Ucrania confía en la revolucionaria tecnología Blockchain - dailymail


----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Prestigio acumulado desde 1989
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando le digo "prestigio" me refiero a "nación de fiar", cosa muy distinta a la URSS, que era "nación de no fiar". Ahora están como antes de la caída del muro de Berlin, pero sin ser ni de lejos lo que era la URSS.


----------



## Arraki (27 Mar 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Si hay esvásticas es problema de los ucranianos, algo que no justifica invadir un país. Como tampoco estaba justificada la invasión de Irak con la excusa de las armas de destrucción masiva. Los miles de muertos y millones de desplazados en Ucrania son responsabilidad de Rusia.



Este es el problema. 

La gente se piensa que ser nazi es algo como ser un friki. Como al que le gustan los comics o los videojuegos. 

Lo que no llegan a entender, entre otras cosas por ser una sociedad ignorante, es que los nazis buscan los resquicios del poder en los que meter el hocico para imponer su mundo por medio de la violencia. Ucrania es el ejemplo perfecto de a donde pueden llevar un país en el momento que empiezan a tocar poder y sobre todo financiación. Hoy día todos los estamentos ucranianos están contaminados por esta gente y como su ley es la violencia contra el débil, la sociedad que solo quiere vivir en paz termina por asustarse y no entrometerse.

Y ya sabemos que la pasividad es complicidad

La complicidad termina llevando a la justificación

Y la justificación a la adopción.

Desde el 2014 todo aquel que ha pretendido meter un mínimo de sentido común ha sido vilipendiado, agredido, amenazado y en ocasiones asesinado.

No, no son frikis, son asesinos


----------



## Fígaro (27 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Usuario de Burbuja desde el viernes a las 8 de la tarde y ya amenazando. Empiezas fuerte, campeón.




A ese le dije una cosita y ya me pasó al ignore, mano de santo la alusión a su abuela meretriz.


----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Lo de Ucrania puede que no sea el inico de la IIIGM, pero sin duda la supuesta invasión de Australia de las Islas Salomon la desencadenaría sin duda.


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Cuando le digo "prestigio" me refiero a "nación de fiar", cosa muy distinta a la URSS, que era "nación de no fiar". Ahora están como antes de la caída del muro de Berlin, pero sin ser ni de lejos lo que era la URSS.



Os fijais en las chorradas. Sin tener el cuenta que el comentario es una chorrada, los que andan en crisis de credibilidad son los yankis y su dólar: ya sabe todo el mundo que si dejas tus dólares en sus bancos te los pueden robar.


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo de Ucrania puede que no sea el inico de la IIIGM, pero sin duda la supuesta invasión de Australia de las Islas Salomon la desencadenaría sin duda.



Pues ya saben lo que tienen que hacer los australianos. Si no quieren base china a 1000 kms, que invadan.


----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


>



Solo ver el careto de este "lider" y a los chechenos, pues eso, todos sabemos que con estos últimos perdería la "honra".


----------



## Arraki (27 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Esto no lo verán en televisión.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El primer vídeo es del 2014 o 15

EL calvo es el coronel que capturaron los muchachos de Givi y al que el propio Givi le dio bandera de almuerzo


----------



## Michael_Knight (27 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> A ese le dije una cosita y ya me pasó al ignore, mano de santo la alusión a su abuela meretriz.



Ahora le achuchamos a Proaria, a ver si también nos da sus datos


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Mar 2022)

"Un alto funcionario estadounidense aclaró que la promesa de 15 bcm este año es en realidad un compromiso para tratar de ayudar a convencer a las empresas en Asia o en otros lugares que esperaban cargas el próximo invierno para que acepten enviarlas a Europa en su lugar". 
No quiero imaginar en que consiste ese "convencimiento".


----------



## mazuste (27 Mar 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Si hay esvásticas es problema de los ucranianos, algo que no justifica invadir un país. Como tampoco estaba justificada la invasión de Irak con la excusa de las armas de destrucción masiva. Los miles de muertos y millones de desplazados en Ucrania son responsabilidad de Rusia.



Putin ya lo avisó con tiempo: " no volveremos a cometer el error de 1939,
de dejar a los nazis que entraran en Rusia. Esta vez golpearemos antes..."
o algo asín. Y "asín" que ha sido...


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Dije que Rusia se rendia en la segunda quincena de Mayo, me equivoque, no llegan a Mayo.
> 
> El 9 de Mayo de este año en Rusia va a ser un funeral, el funeral de Rusia concretamente.



El 9 de Mayo aquí tendremos un 12% de inflación junto a síntomas muy evidentes del deterioro económico. Lo mismo nos dan una banderitas de USA y leche en polvo para subir la moral.


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

*Ucrania afirma que este lunes se retomarán en Turquía las negociaciones con Rusia.*
La próxima ronda de conversaciones cara a cara entre Ucrania y Rusia tendrá lugar en Turquía del lunes al miércoles, ha avanzado este domingo el negociador ucraniano David Arakhamia en las redes sociales. *Ucrania ha descrito hasta ahora las conversaciones con Moscú, iniciadas a raíz de la invasión de su territorio, como "muy difíciles".*

Turquía acogió ya la reunión entre el ministro de Exteriores ruso, Sérguei Lavrov, y el ucraniano, Dmytro Kuleba, a principios de mes.


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> ¿Y ahora se dan cuenta? Qué espabilados son.....
> 
> Que el objetivo es crear un nuevo Estado llamado Novorussia formado por las regiones de Jerson, Zaporiyia, Donetsk, Lujantsj y Jarkov se sabía desde la primera semana de la invasión, al ver como se desarrollaba militarmente la campaña.
> 
> Que la prensa occidental también lo sabía se sabe desde que se inventaron que Rusia quería invadir toda Ucrania para luego vender como una victoria que sólo se quede con 1/3 de Ucrania.



Entonces porque la principal fuerza de ataque de Rusia está en el norte de Ucrania, Kiev, Chernigov y Sumy?.

Ya me respondo yo....Porque Z es la mayor aberración politico-militar de la historia, un plan preparado en Langley para la derrota de Rusia y que sabían que el gnomo ególatra de Putin aprobaría.

Jaque Mate, fin de Rusia.


----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Me parece a mi que alguien lo va a "callar" rápido.  En USA hasta el Pentágono está filtrando documentos a la prensa desmintiendo su propia propaganda.



No es que Washington sea como el Vaticano, pero vamos, también tienen una cierta y oscura trayectoria con los presidentes rebeldes.


----------



## Von Rudel (27 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Esto no lo verán en televisión.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso no te lo van a enseñar en los medios occidentales.


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> El 9 de Mayo aquí tendremos un 12% de inflación junto a síntomas muy evidente del deterioro económico. Lo ismo nos dan una banderitas de USA y leche en polvo para subir la moral.



Te aseguro que lo que se viene en Rusia es mil veces peor.

Si Europa consigue llevarse una buena porción de Rusia en el despiece recuperaremos las pérdidas con creces.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "Un alto funcionario estadounidense aclaró que la promesa de 15 bcm este año es en realidad un compromiso para tratar de ayudar a convencer a las empresas en Asia o en otros lugares que esperaban cargas el próximo invierno para que acepten enviarlas a Europa en su lugar".
> No quiero imaginar en que consiste ese "convencimiento".



15 bcm qué es? Hablad en cristiano joder!!

Si es algo relacionado con el gas, chungo. Ya hemos entrado en estanflación, creo que este invierno podemos entrar en MADMAX.


----------



## frangelico (27 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> 15 bcm qué es? Hablad en cristiano joder!!
> 
> Si es algo relacionado con el gas, chungo. Ya hemos entrado en estanflación, creo que este invierno podemos entrar en MADMAX.



Billion cubic meters.


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

*Reino Unido, dispuesto a levantar las sanciones a Rusia si retira sus tropas de Ucrania y se compromete a no lanzar nuevas agresiones.*
El Reino Unido está dispuesto a levantar las sanciones contra la economía rusa si el presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, accede a retirar sus tropas de territorio ucraniano y se compromete a "no lanzar nuevas agresiones". En una entrevista con el dominical "The Sunday Telegraph", la ministra británica de Exteriores, Liz Truss, *ha dado pistas sobre una posible vía de salida para Rusia en caso de que decida dar marcha atrás en su invasión de Ucrania*. Truss señala que, si se produce "un alto el fuego y una retirada completos", Londres estaría preparado para renunciar a sus medidas punitivas contra bancos, empresas y oligarcas rusos, para lo que se ha establecido una "unidad de negociaciones" dentro del Foreign Office.

También se necesitaría la garantía de Moscú de que no lanzará nuevos ataques, pues de lo contrario se aplicarían de forma inmediata "sanciones de represalia" contra Rusia.* "Las sanciones han tenido un efecto paralizante sobre la economía rusa, así que la perspectiva de reimplantarlas automáticamente sería una disuasión importante para cualquier agresión futura",* manifiesta la ministra británica.

*Desde que comenzó guerra, es la primera vez que los aliados occidentales hablan de las condiciones para retirar las sanciones a Rusia.*


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo de Ucrania puede que no sea el inico de la IIIGM, pero sin duda la supuesta invasión de Australia de las Islas Salomon la desencadenaría sin duda.



En la excelente seria de Nerflix "Pine Gap" hay una secuencia memorable entre en jefe de estación de la CIA en la instalación (una de las tres bases de escucha total de el complejo Five Eyes) y el jefe australiano de la instación, el australiano le dice al yanqui: "Un estedes son un imperio en decadencia que debería saber envejecer con dignidad". Otro dia te explico lo que es la democracia oligárquica modelo británico.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> El 9 de Mayo aquí tendremos un 12% de inflación junto a síntomas muy evidente del deterioro económico. Lo ismo nos dan una banderitas de USA y leche en polvo para subir la moral.



Que tiempos aquellos de la leche en polvo en el recreo…


----------



## Arraki (27 Mar 2022)

Ejemplo de lo que 4 putos nazis son capaces de intimidar cuando se les da poder y financiación


----------



## paconan (27 Mar 2022)

Alguien tiene mas información? el video es fuerte
Video supuestamente de victimas de Mariúpol

https://files.catbox.moe/rof6ol.mp4


----------



## prisco (27 Mar 2022)

El tal Chipetuk parece gemelo del "niño polla"


----------



## Pcranales (27 Mar 2022)

Pregunta seria, ¿por qué ucrania no ataca rusia en su territorio? La tiene a un tiro de piedra, no para conquistar o avanzar obvio, pero podría haber atentados, o ataques con drones, sabotajes, etc. Estos podrían provocar pánico entre la población y presión a la cúpula rusa para negociar.


----------



## ATDTn (27 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Putin ya lo avisó con tiempo: " no volveremos a cometer el error de 1939,
> de dejar a los nazis que entraran en Rusia. Esta vez golpearemos antes..."
> o algo asín. Y "asín" que ha sido...



Quien pega primero pega 2 veces.

Ataque preventivo.

Una pena, porque siempre paga los mismos. Los de arriba y sus hijos bien tranquilos.
Desde el payaso que se hace la víctima a todos los demás.
Pedro Sánchez, creyéndose importante, etc, etc.


----------



## Von Rudel (27 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Te aseguro que lo que se viene en Rusia es mil veces peor.
> 
> Si Europa consigue llevarse una buena porción de Rusia en el despiece recuperaremos las pérdidas con creces.




Que inocente, Rusia no va a cometer el error de la URSS.


Estos aprendieron lo que vino en los 90 y como esa democracia y ayuda occidental dejo al pais mientras el dinero se iba a la City Londinense resucitando a un estado moribundo como el UK. Que iba en el camino que va ahora España.


Rusia no va a volver a dejarse mangonear. Y la OTAN lo sabe que Rusia esta dispuesta a ir a una guerra nuclear si le intentan entrar en el pais.


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> 15 bcm qué es? Hablad en cristiano joder!!
> 
> Si es algo relacionado con el gas, chungo. Ya hemos entrado en estanflación, creo que este invierno podemos entrar en MADMAX.



Claro que se efiere al gas, están tratando que los paises asiáticos se calienten con mierda como sus abuelos para poder camelar a sus putitas en la guerra con Rusia, todo mentira claro, pero los habitantes de Uropedia son como Semilla de oro, lo soportan todo.


----------



## ProfeInsti (27 Mar 2022)

* Putin podría dar por concluida la guerra el 9 de Mayo.
* Kiev anuncia una ronda negociadora en Turquía.
* El presidente alemán advierte de que los "tiempos duros" no han
hecho más que empezar.
* Ucrania dice que EEUU "no tiene objeciones" a que Polonia le de
cazas de combate.
* 3,8 millones de ucranianos han abandonado ya el país.
* Rusia destruye depósitos de alimentos y combustibles.
* Inglaterra dispuesto a levantar las sanciones si retira sus tropas.
* Siete generales rusos abatidos en la guerra.


----------



## Erebus. (27 Mar 2022)

Están jodidos los fascistas con los IED, hicieron bastante daño en Afganistán.


----------



## NPI (27 Mar 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Quizá porque la mayoría las han recibido en los últimos meses y la invasión de Rusia les ha chafado el plan de ataque al Donbass, previsto para marzo según documentación interceptada por los rusos



*Esto es una opinión.
Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.*

El 8 marzo 2022 dando comienzo al exterminio del Donbás.
En verano de 2022 el preparativo de armamento nuclear en la frontera con la Federación de Rusia.
A finales de 2022 el fin.

En (RadioOTAN, PrensaOTAN, TeleOTAN e InternetOTAN) os dirán que yo soy un loco altamente peligroso y que por ese motivo merezco estar encerrado en una institución mental o algo peor, pero siempre desde la perspectiva de la DEMOCRACIA, la LIBERTAD y la PAZ el (llamado "Mundo libre"). 

*Si por un casual está sucediendo, ha sucedido o sucede algo parecido a lo anterior, es pura casualidad, pues el relato anterior es fruto de la mente del autor que tiene mucha imaginación. *


----------



## LIRDISM (27 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> 15 bcm qué es? Hablad en cristiano joder!!
> 
> Si es algo relacionado con el gas, chungo. Ya hemos entrado en estanflación, creo que este invierno podemos entrar en MADMAX.



15.000.000.000 metros cúbicos. pero se quiere llegar a 50.000.000.000 anualmente. Son como aproximadamente 1050 barcos Q-max (los mayores metaneros del mundo) anualmente pero aun faltan 150.000.000.000 metros cúbicos para sustituir el gas ruso y por encima 40% más caro desde EEUU.


----------



## ProfeInsti (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Señor X (27 Mar 2022)

Pcranales dijo:


> Pregunta seria, ¿por qué ucrania no ataca rusia en su territorio? La tiene a un tiro de piedra, no para conquistar o avanzar obvio, pero podría haber atentados, o ataques con drones, sabotajes, etc. Estos podrían provocar pánico entre la población y presión a la cúpula rusa para negociar.



Para hacer eso hay que llegar. Ahora mismo ni un conejo cruza la frontera sin que lo sepan.

Pero bastante tienen con atentar contra su propia población. Tampoco hay que pedirles más de lo que están haciendo.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Te aseguro que lo que se viene en Rusia es mil veces peor.
> 
> Si Europa consigue llevarse una buena porción de Rusia en el despiece recuperaremos las pérdidas con creces.



Ah!! que esto iba en realidad de despiezar Rusia desde un principio? Para que las oligarquías occidentales ocupen el puesto de los malditos oligarcas rusos? Y esperas pillar "cacho"?

Qué bien ehhh...? Sabes lo que impone la doctrina militar rusa en caso de darse tal escenario? Te sujeto el cubata?


----------



## HDR (27 Mar 2022)

Pcranales dijo:


> Pregunta seria, ¿por qué ucrania no ataca rusia en su territorio? La tiene a un tiro de piedra, no para conquistar o avanzar obvio, pero podría haber atentados, o ataques con drones, sabotajes, etc. Estos podrían provocar pánico entre la población y presión a la cúpula rusa para negociar.



En Internet, el ejército ucraniano está destrozando al ruso.

En la vida real, el ejército ucraniano está a verlas venir, no tiene capacidad ofensiva y pierde territorio cada día.


----------



## Bartleby (27 Mar 2022)

Lo importante de una guerra siempre es el relato.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Mar 2022)

Pcranales dijo:


> Pregunta seria, ¿por qué ucrania no ataca rusia en su territorio? La tiene a un tiro de piedra, no para conquistar o avanzar obvio, pero podría haber atentados, o ataques con drones, sabotajes, etc. Estos podrían provocar pánico entre la población y presión a la cúpula rusa para negociar.



Para montar una ofensiva tienes que tener por lo menos una pequeña cobertura aérea (lo de que esté cubierto el cielo como en las Ardenas ya no sirve con las nuevas tecnologías)…en otro caso eres un tiro al pato. Te toca enterrarte.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y en unas semanas lo mismo se enteran de que Polonia quiere meter mano en el pastel



O que estaba pactado entre Rusia y Polonia. Todo es posible cuando el circo está a todo trapo.


----------



## mazuste (27 Mar 2022)

"Zurich Insurance Group, la mayor aseguradora de Suiza, ha sustituido su logotipo original 
en las redes sociales, en el que aparecía una gran Z blanca sobre un círculo azul.

Ya no saben en que palo ahorcarse...


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Os fijais en las chorradas. Sin tener el cuenta que el comentario es una chorrada, los que andan en crisis de credibilidad son los yankis y su dólar: ya sabe todo el mundo que si dejas tus dólares en sus bancos te los pueden robar.



USA está destruyendo a Rusia sin gastar un dólar y sin poner una gota de sangre y resulta que son ellos los que están crisis.

No os queda mierda por tragar.


----------



## Fígaro (27 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Que inocente, Rusia no va a cometer el error de la URSS.
> 
> 
> Estos aprendieron lo que vino en los 90 y como esa democracia y ayuda occidental dejo al pais mientras el dinero se iba a la City Londinense resucitando a un estado moribundo como el UK. Que iba en el camino que va ahora España.
> ...





Jajajaja y qué va a hacer para no hundirse?

Quién quiere entrar en Rusia, si se va a ir a pique ella solita.


----------



## Fígaro (27 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> USA está destruyendo a Rusia sin gastar un dólar y sin poner una gota de sangre y resulta que son ellos los que están crisis.
> 
> No os queda mierda por tragar.




Distopias perroflauticas.

En esa cabeza hay una fortuna en cannabis.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (27 Mar 2022)

Pcranales dijo:


> Pregunta seria, ¿por qué ucrania no ataca rusia en su territorio? La tiene a un tiro de piedra, no para conquistar o avanzar obvio, pero podría haber atentados, o ataques con drones, sabotajes, etc. Estos podrían provocar pánico entre la población y presión a la cúpula rusa para negociar.



Porque Kiev sería reducida a cenizas radioactivas minutos después.


----------



## mazuste (27 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> 15 bcm qué es? Hablad en cristiano joder!!
> 
> Si es algo relacionado con el gas, chungo. Ya hemos entrado en estanflación, creo que este invierno podemos entrar en MADMAX.



Y, sin embargo, sigue siendo eso: una promesa...


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

Pcranales dijo:


> Pregunta seria, ¿por qué ucrania no ataca rusia en su territorio? La tiene a un tiro de piedra, no para conquistar o avanzar obvio, pero podría haber atentados, o ataques con drones, sabotajes, etc. Estos podrían provocar pánico entre la población y presión a la cúpula rusa para negociar.



Porque no pueden.


----------



## McNulty (27 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Fase 1: intentar invadir el Donbas
> 
> Fase 2: intentar otra vez invadir el Donbas



En parte te podría dar la razón, el tema del donbass a día de hoy me parece bastante inexplicable.

Se me ocurren varias cosas.

Que la concentración de tropas ucranianas en esa zona sea excesiva, y los rusos viendo tal cosa hayan decidido ocupar otras zonas mientras tanto, para forzar al mando ukro reforzar otros frentes.

O sencillamente que los rusos con lo que tienen en esa zona, no han podido meterles mano, y los ukros han resistido por simple superioridad.

O que Putin no quiere destruir esa zona ''amiga'' bombardeándola a saco, y la quiere conquistar poco a poco con fuerzas terrestres, al contrario de lo que ha hecho con Kharkov y Mariupol, también podría ser.


Si os fijáis hay pocos vídeos de ambos bandos de esa zona en concreto, de la zona de Kramatorsk sobre todo, no se sabe bien que pasa ahí.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (27 Mar 2022)

Se acabó, Rusia sacá las divisiones de élite, ojo estas van equipadas con lo mejor de lo mejor de lo mejor


----------



## Harman (27 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> 15 bcm qué es? Hablad en cristiano joder!!
> 
> Si es algo relacionado con el gas, chungo. Ya hemos entrado en estanflación, creo que este invierno podemos entrar en MADMAX.



Tu lo has dicho, GAS yankee.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (27 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Porque no pueden.



No ganan nada atacando a Rusia en Rusia, por poder pueden lanzar misiles sobre ciudades como Belgorod, pero ¿para qué? Eso no les va a ayudar en la guerra, mejor que se reserven para destruir fuerzas rusas en Ucrania que es donde si es util para la guerra


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Lo importante de una guerra siempre es el relato.



Falso. Lo único importante de la guerra son dos cosas:
.- No librar guerras que no puedes ganar.
.- La que libres, gánala.

El relato no sirve p'a tomar por culo si pierdes.


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Lo importante de una guerra siempre es el relato.



El Lobo Feroz viendo como su campaña a favor de Banderistan se va por el sumidero, con lo que les ha costado montar la leyenda del heróico farlopero, el y su amigo del alma Javier Planta un Pino, dos ínclitos agentes del Potomac, para que los demonios ucros lo manden todo a la mierda, es lo que tiene confiar en nazis.


----------



## Abstemio (27 Mar 2022)

Soldados osetios:


----------



## hartman (27 Mar 2022)

HDR dijo:


> En Internet, el ejército ucraniano está destrozando al ruso.
> 
> En la vida real, el ejército ucraniano está a verlas venir, no tiene capacidad ofensiva y pierde territorio cada día.



pero estan ganando en zentimientoh y zenzazioneh.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> 15.000.000.000 metros cúbicos. pero se quiere llegar a 50.000.000.000 anualmente. Son como aproximadamente 1050 barcos Q-max (los mayores metaneros del mundo) anualmente pero aun faltan 150.000.000.000 metros cúbicos para sustituir el gas ruso y por encima 40% más caro desde EEUU.



Pues a ver que pasa este invierno...? Podemos acabar el año con una brutal caída de la actividad económica, traumático aumento del desempleo y una inflación en torno al 20%. Bueno claro, la misma palabra lo dice...ESTANFLACION.


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> No ganan nada atacando a Rusia en Rusia, *por poder pueden lanzar misiles sobre ciudades como Belgorod,* pero ¿para qué? Eso no les va a ayudar en la guerra, mejor que se reserven para destruir fuerzas rusas en Ucrania que es donde si es util para la guerra



Ya lo han intentado. No pueden.


----------



## pgas (27 Mar 2022)

Teuro el imbécil dijo:


> Es absolutamente lamentable que una nación base su tecnología en hacer misiles y bombas nucleares. Es algo así como Corea del Norte, pero en plan gigante.




Japon 1945




















a mamarla


----------



## Red Star (27 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El jefe de la RPL, Leonid Pasechnik, aclara sus comentarios sobre la celebración de un referéndum para que la RPL se una a la Federación Rusa. Dice que sí, que hizo el comentario a los periodistas extranjeros, pero que expresó su opinión personal y el punto de vista de que la gente de la república debería poder expresar su opinión al respecto. Añadió que en este momento no había ninguna preparación para la celebración de dicho referéndum, ya que el objetivo era recuperar todo el territorio de la república y salvar a sus ciudadanos del fascismo.
> 
> t.me/EurasianChoice/11149



Acabará pasando. Y si los armenios tuvieran 2 dedos de frente harían un referendum para unirse a Rusia, como una república autónoma como Chechenia, antes de que acaben desapareciendo como país por culpa de Turquía y Azerbaiyán.


----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> En Alemania dentro de 15 años se van a a calentar con hogueras.
> 
> Como no inventemos algo rápido (fusión fría, fusión no fria o algo así) en Europa nos vamos a cagar. La nueva alianza Ruso-Asiática que se está pre-configurando va a disponer del 70 % de reservas comprobadas de petróleo y gas y nos lo van a dar con cuentagotas y a doblón. Y los venezolanos ya sabes con quien se van a ir. A no ser que los conquisten, claro.



Está por ver quien lleva la vanguardia tecnológica, que no es en hacer, por ejemplo, más coches, sino, en hacerlos más eficientes en cuanto a consumo. La necesidad crea virtud y evidentemente Europa tendrá que adaptarse a tener poca energía, pero vamos, es algo por el que el resto del mundo va a pasar sí o sí, sino ahora, dentro de 15 años.


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Felio (27 Mar 2022)

@ZHU DE 
@Harman 

Me podeis pasar los testimonios de como el batallon Azov utilizaba a los habitantes como escudos ? Quiero hacer un hilo desmintiendo mentiras Ucranianas, gracias


----------



## Vilux (27 Mar 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Si hay esvásticas es problema de los ucranianos, algo que no justifica invadir un país.



¿Qué justifica invadir un pais?

Depende de la amenaza que represente, y es difícil imaginar algo peor que una Ucrania en tus fronteras, odiando y exterminando a los tuyos y dejando hacer a sus anchas a una potencia nuclear enemiga acérrima que tiene el ojo puesto en tus recursos.

Putin ya estaba tardando, tuvo demasiada paciencia.


----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> El 9 de Mayo aquí tendremos un 12% de inflación junto a síntomas muy evidente del deterioro económico. Lo ismo nos dan una banderitas de USA y leche en polvo para subir la moral.



¿El 9 de mayo?. La inflación de 2 dígitos la darán para finales de la semana que viene.


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

*Un portal crítico con Putin anuncia una entrevista de medios rusos con Zelenski.*
El presidente ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski, ha ofrecido una entrevista a varios medios independientes rusos, la primera con periodistas de ese país desde el inicio de la invasión de Ucrania, según anuncia el portal 'Meduza'. *De acuerdo con ese medio, que emite en ruso desde Letonia y ha quedado bloqueado por las autoridades de Moscú, la entrevista será difundida a última hora de este domingo y sin censura.*

Junto a 'Meduza' participan en el encuentro periodistas del diario 'Kommersant' y el canal independiente 'Novaya Gazeta', donde quedará colgada. 'Meduza' fue declarado "agente extranjero" por las autoridades rusas, que lo bloquearon a principios de marzo, pero sigue emitiendo en ruso desde Letonia, donde instaló una sede en 2015.


----------



## Fmercury1980 (27 Mar 2022)

Pcranales dijo:


> Pregunta seria, ¿por qué ucrania no ataca rusia en su territorio? La tiene a un tiro de piedra, no para conquistar o avanzar obvio, pero podría haber atentados, o ataques con drones, sabotajes, etc. Estos podrían provocar pánico entre la población y presión a la cúpula rusa para negociar.



Lo ha hecho.


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Putin podría dar por concluida la guerra el 9 de Mayo.
> * Kiev anuncia una ronda negociadora en Turquía.
> * El presidente alemán advierte de que los "tiempos duros" no han
> hecho más que empezar.
> ...



El primer punto es el interesante.

Putin va a declarar la derrota de Rusia el 9 de Mayo.

Tenéis trabajo los CMs de aquí al 9 de mayo a ver cómo vendéis la derrota.


----------



## Remequilox (27 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Lo dudo mucho, pero de ser cierto no es posible que Urania los hubiera tirado. Con que se supone que los han tirado? con cañones antiaéreos? Falso de toda falsitud.



Hay noticias que parecen falsas, y pueden ser hasta ciertas.
Ésta, por ejemplo.
Hay unos hechos, y hay unas posibles interpretaciones.
Supongamos que los hechos son ciertos: Los rusos lanzan 70 misiles, y la defensa antiaérea ucraniana derriba 62 objetivos.
Interpretaciones:
a.- Los rusos son tontos, incapaces y atrasados tecnológicamente (solo tenían prototipos de lo bueno), y los ucranianos, con apoyo tecnomilitar otánico, son la pera limonera.
b.- El objetivo ruso no era tanto destruir 70 instalaciones, sino poner en evidencia y desgastar el poder antiaéreo residual de Ucrania, han lanzado señuelos.
c.- Se trata solo de un apunte en un teatro concreto, previsiblemente Donbass, donde el ejército ruso a entregado multitud de "trofeos" ucranianos a las milicias LDPR. Estas milicias, no adiestradas adecuadamente en uso combinado de fuerzas, han lanzado los pepinos al estilo "mascletà" de las fallas.
d.- Otras interpretaciones posibles.

No sabemos que han lanzado, ni contra que, ni donde, ni que coste/esfuerzo le ha supuesto eso a las fuerzas ucranianas, ni con que medios concretos ha operado (¿S200, S300, Patriots, drones, patatazos lanzados por rudos agricultores ucranianos....?). 
Interpretar ese supuesto hecho requiere un contexto, del que la noticia no facilita nada.
(Por ejemplo, si yo voy a realizar una operación que requiere apoyo aéreo, y sé que el enemigo dispone aun de arma antiaérea, previo a mi operación intentaría dos cosas: Que desperdicie munición y que ponga en evidencia sus posiciones)


----------



## Fígaro (27 Mar 2022)

Pcranales dijo:


> Pregunta seria, ¿por qué ucrania no ataca rusia en su territorio? La tiene a un tiro de piedra, no para conquistar o avanzar obvio, pero podría haber atentados, o ataques con drones, sabotajes, etc. Estos podrían provocar pánico entre la población y presión a la cúpula rusa para negociar.





Atentados puros y duros no va en su ADN, pero imagino que la lista de objetivos es infinita, quizás si la guerra se eterniza... ucranianos en Rusia es como si aquí dices gallegos, están por todos lados y pasan desapercibidos.

Obvio es que la poli rusa no se anda con chiquitas, ya pueden correr.

Seguro que la maléfica OTAN, al menos para sabotajes, tiene buenísimas ideas, quizás sea todo para una segunda etapa del asunto, ahora todo es en los frentes.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (27 Mar 2022)

Los rusos logran otra proeza, un nuevo blindado que vuela


----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Te aseguro que lo que se viene en Rusia es mil veces peor.
> 
> Si Europa consigue llevarse una buena porción de Rusia en el despiece recuperaremos las pérdidas con creces.



Te lo digo yo: En caso de despiece de Rusia Europa se queda con los rusos y China con Siberia.


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Mar 2022)

Felio dijo:


> @ZHU DE
> @Harman
> 
> Me podeis pasar los testimonios de como el batallon Azov utilizaba a los habitantes como escudos ? Quiero hacer un hilo desmintiendo mentiras Ucranianas, gracias



Sigue al militar:


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## paconan (27 Mar 2022)

Mas armas? Que quieren eternizar el conflicto?

Fiala: El impacto de la guerra en Europa es enorme, Occidente suministrará a Ucrania equipo pesado

Petr Fiala asume que resolver las consecuencias de la guerra en Ucrania llevará mucho tiempo, cuenta con el próximo año. Así lo afirmó el primer ministro de la República Checa el domingo en el programa de debate Preguntas de Václav Moravec (OVM). Occidente pudo escuchar el pedido de Ucrania de equipo militar pesado. Sin embargo, la ola de refugiados de Ucrania a la República Checa relacionada con la invasión rusa se está desacelerando. Si el conflicto no escala, la tendencia debería continuar, según Fiala.

“El impacto en Europa es enorme, tal vez no todos nos demos cuenta todavía”, dijo Fiala. Él, también, como crítico desde hace mucho tiempo del régimen ruso, supuestamente no esperaba tal agresión. Lo calificó de crimen de guerra.

El primer ministro de la República Checa dijo que Occidente suministraría a Ucrania los cazas y tanques que ahora pide el primer ministro ucraniano, Volodymyr Zelensky, en lugar de establecer una zona de exclusión aérea, que la OTAN y otros aliados rechazan por el riesgo de un tercera guerra mundial "No puedo entrar en más detalles", dijo Fiala con cautela, pero accedió a la reiterada pregunta del moderador.

Fiala: Dopad války na Evropu je obrovský, Západ dodá Ukrajině těžkou techniku - iDNES.cz

*El presidente ucraniano, Volodymyr Zelensky,* expresó su *comprensión* de que no *es posible expulsar completamente a Rusia del territorio ucraniano* , lo que conduciría a la Tercera Guerra Mundial. Quiere llegar a *un compromiso con Rusia sobre el Donbas* .

*Ucrania está lista para negociar la neutralidad del país y el estatus no nuclear* , siempre que se brinden garantías de seguridad, *dijo* el presidente ucraniano, Volodymyr *Zelensky , en un discurso.*

Fiala: Dopad války na Evropu je obrovský, Západ dodá Ukrajině těžkou techniku - iDNES.cz


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

Y otro tema, si ya se sabe que Rusia se retira de Ucrania el 9 de Mayo, cual va a ser la combatividad del ejército ruso (que ya era nula) de aquí al 9 de Mayo?, si ya hay fecha para la retirada quién va a luchar a partir de ahora?.


----------



## Fígaro (27 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> El primer punto es el interesante.
> 
> Putin va a declarar la derrota de Rusia el 9 de Mayo.
> 
> Tenéis trabajo los CMs de aquí al 9 de mayo a ver cómo vendéis la derrota.




A día 9 qué va a tener asegurado incontestablemente?

Esa es la pregunta.


En mi opinión, Zelenski lo va a dar todo hasta el final, así que el 9 será en Mayo del 2023...


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> ¿El 9 de mayo?. La inflación de 2 dígitos la darán para finales de la semana que viene.



Si, perdón. Confundí Abril con Mayo, me refería al 9 de Abril obviamente. Vamos, a la próxima revisión del dato.


----------



## Bartleby (27 Mar 2022)

Son crímenes de guerra, como el autor reconoce en su tuit, pero ojo, que lo importante no es que se hayan cometido crímenes de guerra, sino la posibilidad de perder el relato. Nada más que decir.


----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

Pcranales dijo:


> Pregunta seria, ¿por qué ucrania no ataca rusia en su territorio? La tiene a un tiro de piedra, no para conquistar o avanzar obvio, pero podría haber atentados, o ataques con drones, sabotajes, etc. Estos podrían provocar pánico entre la población y presión a la cúpula rusa para negociar.



Porque no tiene capacidad y es absolutamente desaconsejable.


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

*Orbán carga contra Zelenski tras los reproches del líder de Ucrania por la posición de Hungría.*
El primer ministro húngaro, el ultranacionalista Viktor Orbán, ha respondido ete domingo a las recientes críticas expresadas en su contra por el presidente de Ucrania, Volodímir Zelenski, *diciendo qué él es abogado y no solo actor como el líder ucraniano.*

"Yo soy abogado y trabajo con los conocimientos que he acumulado en el mundo de las leyes. Alguien que es actor, pues trabaja con los conocimientos que ha acumulado como actor", ha dicho Orbán en declaraciones a la radio pública Kossuth. Sin embargo, poco después de la entrevista, el portal opositor de noticias telex.hu ha destacado que, antes de ser actor, Zelenski se graduó en Derecho en la Universidad de Economía de Kiev, mientras que Orbán fue toda su vida político y parlamentario y no pasó "ni un solo minuto en el mundo de las leyes".

En su intervención telemática ante los líderes europeos* Zelenski se dirigió explícitamente a Orbán y le pidió que decidiera "de qué lado" está en la agresión rusa*. Hungría, país miembro de la OTAN desde 2004, intenta presentarse como neutral en esta crisis y no permite el envío de armamento occidental a Ucrania a través de su territorio.


----------



## Fígaro (27 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Los rusos logran otra proeza, un nuevo blindado que vuela




"Academia de Cosmonautas Gagarin."

"Cien años llevando rusos a lo más alto".


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Son crímenes de guerra, como el autor reconoce en su tuit, pero ojo, que lo importante no es que se hayan cometido crímenes de guerra, sino la posibilidad de perder el relato. Nada más que decir.



Este debe ser uno de los "agentes extangeros" a los que se referia el Coronel Baños en el programa del gitano sin primos, en La1 de TVE tuvo un encontronazo con una periodista vasca, ella recordó la destrucción de hospitales en Yugoslavia en 1999, este mierda dijo cinicamente que la OTAN nunca ha bombardeado un hospital, la vasca le respondió que no mintiese, que ella estaba dentro.


----------



## Abstenuto (27 Mar 2022)

Pcranales dijo:


> Pregunta seria, ¿por qué ucrania no ataca rusia en su territorio? La tiene a un tiro de piedra, no para conquistar o avanzar obvio, pero podría haber atentados, o ataques con drones, sabotajes, etc. Estos podrían provocar pánico entre la población y presión a la cúpula rusa para negociar.



Que me corrija alguien que sepa del tema pero creo que los ucranianos no tienen ningún pepino con alcance suficiente


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

*El escueto mensaje de Biden al pueblo de Ucrania*
*"Estamos con vosotros. Punto final.",* ha escrito este domingo el presidente estadounidense Joe Biden *en su cuenta personal de Twitter (la oficial es @POTUS)*, en lo que ha definido como "un mensaje al pueblo de Ucrania". En este texto, a diferencia de en su discurso del sábado, no hace ninguna alusión al presidente ruso Vladimir Putin.

Algunos comentarios de respuesta bromean sobre la palabra que cierra el mensaje original en inglés, 'period', que podría traducirse como "punto final", pero que guarda similitud con otra que se emplea en Twitter, 'periodt', que informalmente viene a decir en un tono informal "y ya está" o "y esto es todo".


----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Que inocente, Rusia no va a cometer el error de la URSS.
> 
> 
> Estos aprendieron lo que vino en los 90 y como esa democracia y ayuda occidental dejo al pais mientras el dinero se iba a la City Londinense resucitando a un estado moribundo como el UK. Que iba en el camino que va ahora España.
> ...



La URSS de 1989 estaba a punto de quedarse fuera de la revolución de internet, de la informática y de las comunicaciones. Les ha ido mejor tal como ha ido la historia que si hubieran seguido siendo la URSS, salvo los primeros años de "capitalismo salvaje".

Control espacial ruso en 2007. Adivinen de que marca serían los ordenadores.


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

*EEUU e Israel coinciden sobre Ucrania y discrepan sobre el acuerdo nuclear iraní.*
Horas antes de participar en una cumbre inédita en el sur de Israel con Egipto, Emiratos Árabes Unidos (EAU), Bahréin y Marruecos, el secretario de Estado norteamericano, Antony Blinken, y el ministro de Exteriores israelí, Yair Lapid, han escenificado en Jerusalén la alianza bilateral, su química personal, *su consenso en la condena de la invasión rusa de Ucrania* y sus diferencias sobre el nuevo acuerdo nuclear iraní que, según varios involucrados en la negociación en Viena, está prácticamente hecho.

Así arranca *esta crónica de Sal Emergui** sobre el encuentro entre los responsables de Asuntos Exteriores de Estados Unidos e Israel.*


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Mar 2022)

Otia:


----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Putin podría dar por concluida la guerra el 9 de Mayo.
> * Kiev anuncia una ronda negociadora en Turquía.
> * El presidente alemán advierte de que los "tiempos duros" no han
> hecho más que empezar.
> ...



Las sanciones no se van a retirar mientras que no se vea un cambio claro de Rusia en su política expansionista, y aun así deberán pasar años.
Putin desescalaría la guerra militar para concentrarse en la económica, que ha sido claramente su punto débil.
La inflación actual va a estar rondando años, cuando se suelta al perro inflacionista este va a estar dando vueltas e incordiando mucho tiempo.
Cuantos menos refugiados ucaranianos haya en Euorpa, mejor para Ucrania y para todos.


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> En parte te podría dar la razón, el tema del donbass a día de hoy me parece bastante inexplicable.
> 
> Se me ocurren varias cosas.
> 
> ...




La explicación te la doy yo.

Para el gnomo la operación Donbass era pequeña, el quería algo grande, a su altura, impresionar al mundo y dejar atónito a Xi.

Y la hostia que se ha dado ha sido guapa, ya ha iniciado la retirada, que culmina el 9 de Mayo, porque 3 meses más en Ucrania y se queda sin ejército.


----------



## eltonelero (27 Mar 2022)

Pcranales dijo:


> Pregunta seria, ¿por qué ucrania no ataca rusia en su territorio? La tiene a un tiro de piedra, no para conquistar o avanzar obvio, pero podría haber atentados, o ataques con drones, sabotajes, etc. Estos podrían provocar pánico entre la población y presión a la cúpula rusa para negociar.



por la misma razón que lloran a ver si le dan tanques a pesar de que cada dia capturen 10.000 tanques……


----------



## Zhukov (27 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Ahora lo del GTB está muy bien para una lucha a campo abierto. Pero pasa que hay que limpiar ciudades y pueblos, y entonces ya no ves batallones ni compañías, sólo pequeños grupos de algunos tanques y blindados y unos cuantos pelotones de infantería. Por necesidad y porque los frentes son tan extensos y no hay tropas para todos, es una guerra de pequeñas unidades. Incluso en las ciudades y pueblos donde se meten miles de hombres y cientos de blindados, al final todo se fragmenta.
> 
> Esta dispersión es anatema contra el principio de concentración y las operaciones en masa, ya sea cuñas blindadas o grandes baterías, pero es que no hay más cera que la que arde, y además tiene un beneficio, no sé si inesperado o calculado, al no haber grandes concentraciones de tropas se minimiza mucho el daño que puede causar la artillería ucraniana, en especial los bombardeos de saturación con lanzacohetes múltiples.




Una cosa que me ha pasado por alto. Como no tengo mapas en papel y google maps no es lo mismo, y los que tengo son del Donbass del año 2014..

He preguntado en un foro militar en inglés si estoy en lo cierto o hay otras razones de esta dispersión, y por lo menos en el norte y este el problema es que hay extensos bosques y el movimiento de las columnas de vehículos está limitado a las carreteras. Es verdad, no recordaba que en 2014 ese cinturón verde que se extiende desde Slavyansk a Lugansk facilitó mucho la defensa. Imagino que se habrá producido mucha repoblación forestal desde los años de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, porque en las operaciones de 1942-1943 no había tantos problemas con el bosque, salvo en Bielorrusia. Ucrania era más estepa y más vacía que ahora.

Por eso una batalla tan importante como la de Izyum sólo hay tres o cuatro batallones por cada bando, no se pueden desplegar más. Por eso los ukros se empeñaban a aferrarse al sur de la ciudad, que es el cuello de botella que impide el avance ruso.

De mis lejanos recuerdos de haber sobrevolado Kiev en el aterrizaje algunas veces, creo que también tiene mucho bosque alrededor, no tanto como Moscú, pero lo suficiente para dificultar el avance.

Así se dan paradojas como que haya dos mil o tres mil soldados ucranianos defendiendo casa por casa un pueblo de 10 mil habitantes al oeste de Donetsk, y en los doscientos kilómetros que hay de allí a Zaporozhe, haya otros dos mil soldados desperdigados con no más de ciento por pueblo. O la batalla de Mariupol que haya absorbido 25.000 soldados de ambos bandos.


Así que donde Rusia tiene más tropas como cerca de Kharkov y Kiev, no tiene espacio para desplegarlas para un ataque en masa con cientos o al menos decenas de carros a la vez, y donde hay espacio, no tiene tropas.


----------



## clacruz (27 Mar 2022)

2013


----------



## arriondas (27 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Son crímenes de guerra, como el autor reconoce en su tuit, pero ojo, que lo importante no es que se hayan cometido crímenes de guerra, sino la posibilidad de perder el relato. Nada más que decir.



Como ha dicho @ZHU DE, eso les pasa por confiar en los nazis. Los quinquis tatuados son una panda de salvajes, y como nadie en estos años les ha puesto dique, siguen a lo suyo, no pueden evitar ser la basura que son. Iguales a los rebanacuellos, con los mismos maestros.

Sería irónico que fueran ellos mismos los que destruyen el relato que los anglos han montado para blanquearles. Pero como la cabra siempre tira pal monte...


----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> USA está destruyendo a Rusia sin gastar un dólar y sin poner una gota de sangre y resulta que son ellos los que están crisis.
> 
> No os queda mierda por tragar.



Dicen las malas lenguas que en la política internacional de EEUU es fija y a su vez irrelevante según los deseos del presidente que gobierna. Trump quería que la UE comprara gas americano en vez del ruso y que invirtiera el 2% de su PIB en defensa para no depender del dinero del contribuyente norteamericano. Pues bien, Biden ha conseguido lo que Trump no pudo durante toda su presidencia.


----------



## Zhukov (27 Mar 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Que me corrija alguien que sepa del tema pero creo que los ucranianos no tienen ningún pepino con alcance suficiente



Como decía en uno de mis partes, han disparado varios misiles Tochka contra objetivos en Rusia, como Rostov, Taganrog y en la última semana varios contra Belgorod, que los derriba todos la antiaérea y la gente de la ciudad ha dejado de hacer caso.
También han abatido este fin de semana un dron sobre Sevastopol.


----------



## ATDTn (27 Mar 2022)

Las prioridades cambiadas.
Luego no se pueden analizar las causas de la guerra, porque las víctimas son lo primero.
Si realmente fueran lo primero no habría empezado la guerra, ni hubiera seguido todavía.

Lo importante no es el relato ni los payasos. Esos son figurantes. Los protagonistas son otros.
Así que las victimas ni siquiera son secundarias.



Bartleby dijo:


> Son crímenes de guerra, como el autor reconoce en su tuit, pero ojo, que lo importante no es que se hayan cometido crímenes de guerra, sino la posibilidad de perder el relato. Nada más que decir.


----------



## mazuste (27 Mar 2022)

La elite del imperio atlantista (Europa y USA) son una élite mayoritariamente hereditaria. 
Han gobernado el mundo desde hace mas de dos siglos. Siempre han tenido el objetivo
de asegurar su autoridad sobre cada centímetro de la superficie de la tierra y ser dueños
de todo lo importante que hay en ella.

El objetivo, impedir la aparición de cualquier rival a su control. Nunca han sido capaces 
de lograr realmente este dominio y ahora todo se les está escapando.


----------



## Demodé (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Mar 2022)

Mariupol.
Máximo Fadeev (c)


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (27 Mar 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> por la misma razón que lloran a ver si le dan tanques a pesar de que cada dia capturen 10.000 tanques……



Porque los tanques rusos son una mierda, llamar tanque a esa basura es como llamarte a ti inteligente, no se corresponde con la realidad...


----------



## Harman (27 Mar 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Que me corrija alguien que sepa del tema pero creo que los ucranianos no tienen ningún pepino con alcance suficiente



Los Nazis han lanzado unos cuantos Tochka a la región de Beograd. Fueron derribados por la defensa aérea.


----------



## paconan (27 Mar 2022)

Fallecida con un símbolo nazi en el estómago 
Mujer encontrada torturada y asesinada en el sótano de la escuela "Base militar" en Mariupol


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> *La URSS de 1989 estaba a punto de quedarse fuera de la revolución de internet, de la informática y de las comunicaciones.* Les ha ido mejor tal como ha ido la historia que si hubieran seguido siendo la URSS, salvo los primeros años de "capitalismo salvaje".
> 
> Control espacial ruso en 2007. Adivinen de que marca serían los ordenadores.



Yo soy administrador de redes y sistemas unix y te digo que la tan cacareada "revolución de internet" ha quedado en "el aquelarre de las verduleras y marujas de facebook", mucho charlatán vendedor de crecepelo y poco más. Y el "poco más" malo (espionaje de datos personales, publicidad dirigida, fakes, etc...etc...) Gran decepción ...... con lo esperanzados que estábamos en los 90 .... En fin ... una pena. El capitalismo convierte en mierda todo lo que toca ....

No se habrían perdido nada los soviéticos ....


----------



## otroyomismo (27 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Un portal crítico con Putin anuncia una entrevista de medios rusos con Zelenski.*
> El presidente ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski, ha ofrecido una entrevista a varios medios independientes rusos, la primera con periodistas de ese país desde el inicio de la invasión de Ucrania, según anuncia *el portal 'Meduza'*. *De acuerdo con ese medio, que emite en ruso desde Letonia y ha quedado bloqueado por las autoridades de Moscú, la entrevista será difundida a última hora de este domingo y sin censura.*
> 
> Junto a 'Meduza' participan en el encuentro periodistas del diario 'Kommersant' y el canal independiente 'Novaya Gazeta', donde quedará colgada. 'Meduza' fue declarado "agente extranjero" por las autoridades rusas, que lo bloquearon a principios de marzo, pero sigue emitiendo en ruso desde Letonia, donde instaló una sede en 2015.



Portal Meduza: financiado por el gobierno sueco, el letón, la Fundación OAK, el magnate petrolero Mijail Jodorkovski 

OAK: Oak Foundation has its main administrative office in Geneva, Switzerland and a presence in five other countries: Denmark, India, the United Kingdom, the United States and Zimbabwe. 

Pues no me sorprende que sea un portal critico, viendo quien paga.


----------



## Azrael_II (27 Mar 2022)

Dos noticias

1. Ya escribí que Putin era NWO infiltrado

y los ha traicionado pero conserva amigos


2. 

*Australia ve preocupante un posible acuerdo de seguridad de China e I.Salomón*

Por cierto, esto pasó el año pasado, suena a primavera pacífica hasta mi casa.

*Australia manda tropas a las Islas Salomón, sumidas en el caos por violentas protestas contra el gobierno

La mayoría de los manifestantes en Honiara proceden de la isla vecina de Malaita y protestan por el acercamiento diplomático del gobierno con China.*


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Ah!! que esto iba en realidad de despiezar Rusia desde un principio? Para que las oligarquías occidentales ocupen el puesto de los malditos oligarcas rusos? Y esperas pillar "cacho"?
> 
> Qué bien ehhh...? Sabes lo que impone la doctrina militar rusa en caso de darse tal escenario? Te sujeto el cubata?



Rusia se va a despiezar sola, en la guerra civil después de la debacle de Ucrania, y no querrás que se lo dejemos todo a China no?.


----------



## Bartleby (27 Mar 2022)

Ayer Biden se desplazó hasta Polonia con el fin de caldear el ambiente, se le calentó la cabeza y acabó con una arenga belicista. Hoy coge el avión y se vuelve para su casa a muchos miles de kilómetros del conflicto. Allá donde haya gasolina va Biden con el mechero, a ver si la lía más gorda. Hoy hasta la Casa Blanca se ha visto en la necesidad de matizar.









La Casa Blanca se apresura a matizar a Biden tras su imprevista frase sobre Putin: "No puede seguir en el poder"


Ante cientos de personas y en el castillo real de la capital polaca, Joe Biden culpó a Putin de haber devuelto a Rusia "al siglo XIX" y, tras varios minutos de un tono duro y acusador, el presidente estadounidense afirmó que "este hombre no podía permanecer en el poder". El discurso...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (27 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Como ha dicho @ZHU DE, eso les pasa por confiar en los nazis. Los quinquis tatuados son una panda de salvajes, y como nadie en estos años les ha puesto dique, siguen a lo suyo, no pueden evitar ser la basura que son. Iguales a los rebanacuellos, con los mismos maestros.
> 
> Sería irónico que fueran ellos mismos los que destruyen el relato que los anglos han montado para blanquearles. Pero como la cabra siempre tira pal monte...



Pero si ese payaso de Lobo es Podemita venezolano


----------



## Harman (27 Mar 2022)

Reportaje de la corresponsal de guerra @anna_news desde Mariupol

❗Exclusivo❗

Nuestros corresponsales han visitado el centro de Mariupol. Se está llevando a cabo una operación de limpieza cerca de la administración y del teatro dramático y los francotiradores están trabajando.

Lea más sobre ello en nuestro informe.

t.me/anna_news/26304

_Fotos y videos en el enlace_


----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Yo soy administrador de redes y sistemas unix y te digo que la tan cacareada "revolución de internet" ha quedado en "el aquelarre de las verduleras y marujas de facebook" y poco más. Gran decepción ...... con lo esperanzados que estábamos en los 90 .... En fin ... una pena. El capitalismo convierte en mierda todo lo que toca ....
> 
> No se habrían perdido nada los soviéticos ....



La mayor revolución en los últimos 30 años es el aumento exponencial de la capacidad de cálculo de la humanidad. Ignoro que "informática" tendría la URSS en 1989, pero vamos, que dudo que en 1990 tuviera algo parecido a los UNIX, IBM, HP, Intel, Oracle, Informix, DB2, Microsoft, Apple, etc. 

Esto es una muestra de cómo está la economia mundial hoy día:









Companies ranked by Market Cap - CompaniesMarketCap.com


Ranking the world's top companies by market cap, market value, revenue and many more metrics




companiesmarketcap.com


----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (27 Mar 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> ¿Qué justifica invadir un pais?
> 
> Depende de la amenaza que represente, y es difícil imaginar algo peor que una Ucrania en tus fronteras, odiando y exterminando a los tuyos y dejando hacer a sus anchas a una potencia nuclear enemiga acérrima que tiene el ojo puesto en tus recursos.
> 
> Putin ya estaba tardando, tuvo demasiada paciencia.




Y con el añadido de la existencia de armas de destrucción masiva.


----------



## paconan (27 Mar 2022)

Ucrania preparada para discutir el estatus de neutralidad, dice Zelenskiy a los periodistas rusos (Reuters) - Ucrania está preparada para discutir la adopción de un estatus neutral como parte de un acuerdo de paz con Rusia, pero tendría que ser garantizado por terceros y sometido a referéndum, dijo Zelenskiy.



En llamada con Putin, Erdogan de Turquía enfatiza la necesidad de un alto el fuego - Reuters 

El presidente de Ucrania dice que entiende que es imposible expulsar a Rusia por completo del territorio ucraniano, lo que conduciría a la Tercera Guerra Mundial - Reuters


----------



## magufone (27 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Están gastándose un porrón de pasta en propaganda; medios tradicionales, redes sociales, campañas virales, etc. De un modo similar a lo que sucedió durante las guerras de Yugoslavia, aunque esta vez es peor. Como bien dices, se están pasando de frenada, y mucho. Gracias a las nuevas tecnologías, el bombardeo de propaganda es aún más machacón, y al mismo tiempo, aún más burdo y descarado que el de los conflictos anteriores. Hasta el punto de ser por momentos ridículo, de un maniqueísmo de lo más infantiloide, con buenos buenísimos y malos malísimos.
> 
> Pero el uso de internet como vehículo es un arma de doble filo. No pocos internautas son capaces de desmontar en cuestión de horas tanto vídeos como noticias, gracias a que se pueden contrastar casi a tiempo real, cosa que no era posible durante otros conflictos, donde internet aún estaba en pañales o simplemente no existía. Y también debido a eso, se hace más difícil blanquear a los quinquis tatuados vendidos como "freedom fighters"; ellos mismos no hacen más que subir a la red sus salvajadas, no se esconden, con lo que parte del discurso se desarma solito. Lo de Polsat es un ejemplo.



La cuestión es que ademas de producir el efecto contrario al deseado, cuando suben videos haciendo esas burradas a prisioneros, ya empiezan a ver lo que les pasa cuando caen en manos de los batallones chechenos... Y muchos soldados ucranianos que no tienen que ver con estas burradas van a pagar tambien...


----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Rusia se va a despiezar sola, en la guerra civil después de la debacle de Ucrania, y no querrás que se lo dejemos todo a China no?.



Lo debo haber dicho ya una docena de veces: Polonía no va a limitar con China.


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Ucrania preparada para discutir el estatus de neutralidad, dice Zelenskiy a los periodistas rusos (Reuters) - Ucrania está preparada para discutir la adopción de un estatus neutral como parte de un acuerdo de paz con Rusia, pero tendría que ser garantizado por terceros y sometido a referéndum, dijo Zelenskiy.



Lo único que hay que discutir con este criminal es si pena de muerte o trabajos forzados en Kolima de por vida.


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Mar 2022)

Según Vladlen Tatarsky @vladlentatarsky, ya no existe una resistencia centralizada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y batallones nacionales en Mariupol. Las fuerzas aliadas están avanzando hacia las profundidades de la ciudad desde el norte, el oeste y el este.

Los defensores se dividen en varios enclaves separados desde donde continúan luchando. El más grande está ubicado en el área de la planta de Azovstal donde se concentran la mayoría de los restos de las tropas ucranianas.

Parte de las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ya han detenido la resistencia y están tratando de huir de la ciudad bajo la apariencia de civiles. Los combatientes del regimiento Azov continúan defendiéndose ya que son conscientes de que no habrá indulgencia hacia ellos.
#Mariupol #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

*Rusia advierte a medios críticos con Putin de que no emitan la entrevista que han anunciado con Zelenski.*
Roskomnadzor, el organismo que regula los medios de comunicación en Rusia, ha advertido a los medios críticos con Putin que han anunciado una entrevista con Zelenski de que se abstengan de emitirla, según avanza Reuters citando un breve comunicado de esa institución, en el que no aporta ninguna razón que justifique su orden.

Este organismo asegura haber abierto una investigación sobre los medios que habrían entrevistado al presidente de Ucrania. Se trataría, según el portal 'Meduza', que se lanza desde Letonia, de ese medio, del diario 'Kommersant' y del canal independiente 'Novaya Gazeta'.


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> *La mayor revolución en los últimos 30 años es el aumento exponencial de la capacidad de cálculo de la humanidad.* Ignoro que "informática" tendría la URSS en 1989, pero vamos, que dudo que en 1990 tuviera algo parecido a los UNIX, IBM, HP, Intel, Oracle, Informix, DB2, Microsoft, Apple, etc.
> 
> Esto es una muestra de cómo está la economia mundial hoy día:
> 
> ...



Eso no tiene nada que ver con la "revolución de internet" que has comentado antes. De todas formas te digo que en informática no se ha inventado nada destacable desde las décadas de los 60-70.

Es como el motor de cuatro tiempos: básicamente un motor moderno es exactamente lo mismo que uno de 1900. Se "afina" la tecnología pero no se hace nada diferente ni innovador.


----------



## arriondas (27 Mar 2022)

Desnazificacion de Ukrain dijo:


> Pero si ese payaso de Lobo es Podemita venezolano



Pero quien paga, paga. Ese es en plan Carlos Taibo...


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> La cuestión es que ademas de producir el efecto contrario al deseado, cuando suben videos haciendo esas burradas a prisioneros, ya empiezan a ver lo que les pasa cuando caen en manos de los batallones chechenos... Y muchos soldados ucranianos que no tienen que ver con estas burradas van a pagar tambien...



Pues esos complices de la barbarie lo tienen facil, tiran los fusiles, se disfrazan de mujer y salen corriendo hacia Polonia, que los van a recibir con los brazos abiernos los fascistas polacos.


----------



## Octubrista (27 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La URSS de 1989 estaba a punto de quedarse fuera de la revolución de internet, de la informática y de las comunicaciones. Les ha ido mejor tal como ha ido la historia que si hubieran seguido siendo la URSS, salvo los primeros años de "capitalismo salvaje".
> 
> Control espacial ruso en 2007. Adivinen de que marca serían los ordenadores.



El mundo de 2022 es muy diferente al mundo de 1989, y la situación de Rusia hoy, dista mucho de la de la URSS entonces.

Hay mucho más mundo que el "occidental".

Por ejemplo, las compañías multinacionales "occidentales" hoy penalizadas en Rusia no existían, y hoy, si siguen siendo penalizadas por "occidente", van a ser reemplazadas (con el tiempo) por compañías chinas, indias, etc, y algunas locales.

Por ejemplo, igual que China cada día fabrica automóviles de mayor calidad (como hicieron japoneses y coreanos), es cuestión de tiempo que se instalen a ocupar el espacio abandonado por occidente.

Y como este ejemplo, en muchos sectores.


----------



## magufone (27 Mar 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Portal Meduza: financiado por el gobierno sueco, el letón, la Fundación OAK, el magnate petrolero Mijail Jodorkovski
> 
> OAK: Oak Foundation has its main administrative office in Geneva, Switzerland and a presence in five other countries: Denmark, India, the United Kingdom, the United States and Zimbabwe.
> 
> Pues no me sorprende que sea un portal critico, viendo quien paga.



Todos los medios tienen su utilidad... Pero presentar a Meduza o peor aun, a informnspalm como periodismo veraz...
Son prensa "libre", estrictamente si, porque son libres de decir lo que les salga del ojete.
Solo navegad un poco por informnapalm y echad un vistazo a lo que postean... especialmente llamativas son las "noticias" revelando datos personales de soldados...


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Ayer Biden se desplazó hasta Polonia con el fin de caldear el ambiente, se le calentó la cabeza y acabó con una arenga belicista. Hoy coge el avión y se vuelve para su casa a muchos miles de kilómetros del conflicto. Allá donde haya gasolina va Biden con el mechero, a ver si la lía más gorda. Hoy hasta la Casa Blanca se ha visto en la necesidad de matizar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que viendo la debacle rusa, que no creo que ni se esperasen los analistas más optimistas de la CIA es normal que todo el mundo se este viniendo muy arriba, Biden, los Ucros, los Azerbayanos que ya están atacando en Nagorno Karabaj, Xi que ya no le coge el teléfono al gnomo y está analizando mapas de Siberia, incluso yo mismo estoy mirando mi árbol genealógico y he visto una conexión con un boyardo llamado Kiril que creo que me da derecho a pedir un principado en el Volga.


----------



## Trajanillo (27 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Porque los tanques rusos son una mierda, llamar tanque a esa basura es como llamarte a ti inteligente, no se corresponde con la realidad...



A uno se le agota la paciencia de leer a gente que lo única que aporta al foro son chistes sin gracia, insultos y excrementos. Al ignore por capullo


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

*Zelenski afirma en una entrevista con medios críticos rusos que la invasión ha abierto una brecha histórica entre Rusia y Ucrania.*
*El presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, asegura que la invasión ha abierto una brecha histórica entre su país y Rusia.* Así lo sostiene en la entrevista realizada por medios críticos con el Kremlin que el regulador de comunicaciones de la Federación Rusa ha pedido que no se emita, *pero que ya ha sido publicada*. De acuerdo con fragmentos recogidos por la agencia Reuters y que parecen pertenecer a esa conversación, Zelenski afirma también que la invasión "ha borrado de la faz de la tierra" todas las ciudades rusoparlantes de su país.

*El presidente de Ucrania denuncia que la destrucción causada en Ucrania por los ataque de Rusia ha sido peor que la de las guerras de Chechenia y se ha mostrado partidario de un intercambio de todos los prisioneros entre ambos países, *sobre el que dice que ya han entregado una lista de nombres*.*


----------



## magufone (27 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> El mundo de 2022 es muy diferente al mundo de 1989, y la situación de Rusia hoy, dista mucho de la de la URSS entonces.
> 
> Hay mucho más mundo que el "occidental".
> 
> ...



China es el mayor productor de coches eléctricos, segun tengo oido, es cuestión de que peguen el salto.
En electrónica y electrodomésticos estan comenzando una fortísima implantación.


----------



## Tierra Azul (27 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1002095
> 
> 
> ¿Miembro eliminado?....aquí ha pasado algo.
> ...



mmm what? en que post?


----------



## magufone (27 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> A uno se le agota la paciencia de leer a gente que lo única que aporta al foro son chistes sin gracia, insultos y excrementos. Al ignore por capullo



Son carne de ForoCoches, mucho les pides; son onanistas vocacionales.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Rusia se va a despiezar sola, en la guerra civil después de la debacle de Ucrania, y no querrás que se lo dejemos todo a China no?.



Guerra civil en una potencia nuclear? Es peor el remedio que la enfermedad. Que no, que no os vovolváis locos, eso no es posible y aunque así fuera, a dicho proceso 5 años no se los quita nadie, para entonces Europa está follada pérdida.

Estoy de acuerdo en que la única solución es que Rusia, por las buenas o las malas vuelva a comerciar con Europa, pero es que ese escenario ya lo teníamos anteriormente, por mucha incomodidad que generará en USA. Ahora gracias a ellos, entre pitos y flautas, una década de comer mierda.


----------



## Alcosani (27 Mar 2022)

Yo no digo nada, pero según la información que se puede leer en el informe que hay en esta web, desde 2019 ya estaba planeado lo de Ucrania, eso o es mucha casualidad

Overextending and Unbalancing Russia: Assessing the Impact of Cost-Imposing Options | RAND


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Lo único que hay que discutir con este criminal es si pena de muerte o trabajos forzados en Kolima de por vida.



Para criminal este asesino HDLGP....


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

Alcosani dijo:


> Yo no digo nada, pero según la información que se puede leer en el informe que hay en esta web, desde 2019 ya estaba planeado lo de Ucrania, eso o es mucha casualidad
> 
> Overextending and Unbalancing Russia: Assessing the Impact of Cost-Imposing Options | RAND



Si es que nos e cortan ...  Publican sus planes ....   Para China tienen unos cuantos parecidos y por aquí aun se pregunta la gente si China se va a aliar con Rusia o no ....


----------



## Malevich (27 Mar 2022)

Me he registrado solo para ignorar descerebrados, faltones, "casqueros toreros", CMs y "perros varios". 
Enhorabuena a calopez porque sigo el foro desde hace años y sobre todo el hilo de Siria (éste es una especie de continuación de aquél). Jamás me había registrado pero era ya muy complicado seguir el hilo. 
Gracias a los que aportan e informan. 

Malevich


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (27 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> _* Los precios han subido tanto en Europa que los comerciantes de cargamentos de GNL
> preferirían pagar millonesde dólares en penalizaciones por no entregarlos a otros países a cambio
> de la oportunidad de vender los cargamentos con una prima a los compradores europeos,
> dijo Oystein Kalleklev, director ejecutivo del armador FLEX LNG Management.*_
> ...




A finales de octubre empezó el culebrón del Yamal, no olvidemos el contexto.


----------



## Mabuse (27 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Espero que cuando los rebanacuellos ucranianos levanten las manos, se las vuelen:



Uno de los libros más leídos de Rusia es el Quijote, y la escena de los molinos les encanta. Al parecer para muchos rusos el idealismo del Quijote es admirable y se quedan con ese aspecto de la novela.


----------



## Alcosani (27 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si es que nos e cortan ... Publican sus planes ....   Para China tienen unos cuantos parecidos y por aquí aun se pregunta la gente si China se va a aliar con Rusia o no ....



Totalmente, pero si tienes la oportunidad leelo, hasta especifican que no puede haber un acuerdo para la paz, es acojonante


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

*Zelenski condiciona un acuerdo de paz a la retirada de las tropas de Rusia.*
En otros fragmentos difundidos por Reuters y que parecen corresponderse con esta entrevista, el presidente de Ucrania afirma que un acuerdo de paz sólo será posible si se han retirado de su país las tropas de Rusia. *Zelenski dice estar dispuesto a discutir la neutralidad y el estatus no nuclear de Ucrania, pero si obtiene garantías de seguridad.*

Zelenski - siempre según Reuters- dice no comprender las propuestas sobre el despliegue de fuerzas de paz porque no desea que el conflicto se congele.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Mar 2022)

Bien, os dejo, me voy un poco al foro de economía.

Europa lo va a pasar muy mal, de hecho, alguno de los países del euro atravesaran situaciones de postguerra, vamos a ver cosas anacrónicas que no se daban desde hace hace 100 años. Y son procesos largos así que preparaos para impacto fuerte y vías de agua posteriores. Obviamente no todo es culpa de USA sino del propio ciclo económico, pero lo que si os puedo asegurar es que EEUU nos ha trasvasado su ruina como ya lo hizo en la IIWW, en el pacifico poco la preparan los hijosdelagranputa...


----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Eso no tiene nada que ver con la "revolución de internet" que has comentado antes. De todas formas te digo que en informática no se ha inventado nada destacable desde las décadas de los 60-70.
> 
> Es como el motor de cuatro tiempos: básicamente un motor moderno es exactamente lo mismo que uno de 1900. Se "afina" la tecnología pero no se hace nada diferente ni innovador.



Bah, tampoco ha evolucionado mucho la vida desde la primera célula eucariótica. Básicamente la primera ameba funciona igual que un ser humano actual.

Por otro lado, podemos coger un IBM 360 y programar mediante "Lenguaje B" un sistema de "Machine Learning" que no ocupe más de 4kb.


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

*Ucrania teme una nueva ofensiva sobre Kiev tras el reagrupamiento de las tropas de Rusia.*
Las fuerzas ucranianas controlan la situación en la capital y la región de Kiev, pero *creen que Rusia intentará romper de nuevo la resistencia después de reagruparse en territorio bielorruso*, al tiempo que proseguirá su ofensiva en el sur y el este de Ucrania, especialmente en el Donbás. "Se asignaron varias unidades al área de Chernóbil -en la región de Kiev- para su posterior reubicación a Bielorrusia, con el objetivo de restaurar la capacidad de combate", ha señalado este domingo el Mando General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.* "Es posible que después de la implementación de estas medidas, el reagrupamiento y el fortalecimiento de las fuerzas, los ocupantes reanuden las acciones para bloquear Kiev desde la dirección suroeste"*, ha añadido.

El Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra (ISW, en inglés), con sede en EEUU, coincide en esta evaluación:* "el Ejército ruso continúa concentrando reemplazos y refuerzos en Bielorrusia y Rusia al norte de Kiev, para luchar por posiciones en las afueras de la capital e intentar completar el cerco y la captura de Chernigov", sostiene.* En su último análisis, el ISW afirma que "las actividades rusas alrededor de Kiev no muestran cambios en la priorización del alto mando ruso de la lucha alrededor de la capital de Ucrania, que continúa ocupando la mayor concentración individual de fuerzas terrestres rusas en Ucrania".


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Mar 2022)

Ucraina bombardea estación de tren de ilovausk. En RPD.

Iz.ru


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (27 Mar 2022)

Rusia informa que un #Ucraniano Tochka-U fue interceptado sobre #Donetsk #Ucrania #UcraniaRusiaGuerra


----------



## Eneko Aritza (27 Mar 2022)

Off topic


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Mar 2022)

Borrell dice:

Europa podrá abandonar el gas ruso en 2 años.

Tass.ru


----------



## Azrael_II (27 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ucraina bombardea estación de tren de ilovausk. En RPD.
> 
> Iz.ru



Como??


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

*Erdogan insiste ante Putin en la necesidad de un alto el fuego en Ucrania.*
El presidente turco, Tayyip Erdogan, ha dicho este domingo a su homólogo ruso, Vladimir Putin, en una llamada telefónica que *se necesitaba un alto el fuego y mejores condiciones humanitarias* tras* la invasión de Ucrania por Rusia*, según informa su oficina en un comunicado.

"Erdogan destacó la importancia de un alto el fuego entre Rusia y Ucrania, la implementación de la paz y la mejora de las condiciones humanitarias en la región", afirma el comunicado. Agrega que *acordaron que la próxima ronda de conversaciones entre Ucrania y Rusia se llevaría a cabo en Estambul.*

Anteriormente, el negociador ucraniano David Arakhamia había adelantado que la próxima ronda de conversaciones cara a cara entre Ucrania y Rusia tendrá lugar en Turquía del lunes al miércoles de la semana que comienza.


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Bah, tampoco ha evolucionado mucho la vida desde la primera célula eucariótica. Básicamente la primera ameba funciona igual que un ser humano actual.
> 
> Por otro lado, podemos coger un IBM 360 y programar mediante "Lenguaje B" un sistema de "Machine Learning" que no ocupe más de 4kb.



No se ... los soviéticos, que se estaban quedando en la edad de piedra, programaron la computadora de un transbordador espacial (el Burán) para despegarlo y aterrizarlo sin intervención humana después de varias órbitas. Con éxito, el vuelo se hizo sin tripulación. No un control remoto, no. Un sistema autónomo e independiente. Era 1988 u 89 Imagínate lo que ocupaba el programilla y la RAM que consumía. Sistema Operativo de la máquina? CPU? Ni puta idea .....

Nadie ha vuelto a hacerlo. Supongo que por falta de interés ....


----------



## Bartleby (27 Mar 2022)

*LA IMPORTANCIA DEL RELATO NOS LLEVA A ESTO*


----------



## magufone (27 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania teme una nueva ofensiva sobre Kiev tras el reagrupamiento de las tropas de Rusia.*
> Las fuerzas ucranianas controlan la situación en la capital y la región de Kiev, pero *creen que Rusia intentará romper de nuevo la resistencia después de reagruparse en territorio bielorruso*, al tiempo que proseguirá su ofensiva en el sur y el este de Ucrania, especialmente en el Donbás. "Se asignaron varias unidades al área de Chernóbil -en la región de Kiev- para su posterior reubicación a Bielorrusia, con el objetivo de restaurar la capacidad de combate", ha señalado este domingo el Mando General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.* "Es posible que después de la implementación de estas medidas, el reagrupamiento y el fortalecimiento de las fuerzas, los ocupantes reanuden las acciones para bloquear Kiev desde la dirección suroeste"*, ha añadido.
> 
> El Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra (ISW, en inglés), con sede en EEUU, coincide en esta evaluación:* "el Ejército ruso continúa concentrando reemplazos y refuerzos en Bielorrusia y Rusia al norte de Kiev, para luchar por posiciones en las afueras de la capital e intentar completar el cerco y la captura de Chernigov", sostiene.* En su último análisis, el ISW afirma que "las actividades rusas alrededor de Kiev no muestran cambios en la priorización del alto mando ruso de la lucha alrededor de la capital de Ucrania, que continúa ocupando la mayor concentración individual de fuerzas terrestres rusas en Ucrania".



Yo no creo que Rusia tenga intención de entrar en Kiev ni la haya tenido nunca: solo con el calculo de soldados que seria necesario para entrar con garantias...
Pero la presencia en las cercanías de la capital sujeta gran parte del ejército ucraniano alli, por motivos obvios, y no pueden moverlo a otras zonas, como ha pasado en muchos conflictos. Solo entrarian si se les pone a huevo y eso por ahora no ha pasado creo yo.


----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> El mundo de 2022 es muy diferente al mundo de 1989, y la situación de Rusia hoy, dista mucho de la de la URSS entonces.
> 
> Hay mucho más mundo que el "occidental".
> 
> ...



No tanto, la mayoría de "compañias occidentales hoy penaliadas en Rusia" SI existian (o casi) en 1989 (Microsoft, Apple, Nvidia (1992), Visa, Samsung, tsmc, McDonals, ...). Las "nuevas" se pueden contar con los dedos de las manos (Google, Facebook, Amazon, ...).


----------



## kasperle1966 (27 Mar 2022)

*El ejército de los intoxicadores no ganará la Guerra de Ucrania, sólo pinta el decorado*





Estados Unidos ya no se preocupa por ganar ninguna guerra; le basta con destruir países enteros, como ha hecho con Libia. Lo demás lo deja a los intoxicadores, esa legión de mercenarios que ostenta la condición de “periodistas”. Esa guerra, la del engaño, es la única que es capaz de ganar.
Para ello forja ejércitos de publicistas que fabrican la realidad y las mejores palabras que se deben utilizar para referirse a ella. Esos publicistas siguen cursillos acelerados de adiestramiento que comienzan a preparar las noticias antes de que se produzcan. El guión siempre se escribe antes de rodar la película.
Los Estados serviles, como Ucrania, no tienen autonomía para hablar con voz propia. Son la voz de su amo (1). Por ejemplo, el discurso del embajador permanente de Ucrania ante la ONU, Serguiy Kyslytsya, pronunciado el 23 de febrero ante la Asamblea General de la ONU, fue escrito por Stephen Krupin, cabecilla del grupo de presión DC SKDKnickerbocker, que también le escribía los discursos a Obama y trabajó en la campaña electoral de Biden.
Uno de los que escribió el discurso de Zelensky ante el Congreso de Estados Unidos fue Andrew Mac, un abogado que desde 2019 representa a los grupos de presión que promueven los intereses del gobierno y las empresas ucranianas en Washington.
En un Estado como Ucrania todo es servil, no sólo el gobierno. Las empresas privadas y las ONG que operan sobre el terreno no son más que las terminales de un centro único que tiene su cabeza en Washington. Es el caso de Nataliya Popovych, fundadora de la agencia de relaciones públicas One Philosophy, con sede en Kiev. Popovych trabajó con el Departamento de Estado de Estados Unidos y asesoró al antiguo Presidente ucraniano Petro Poroshenko. Es cofundadora y miembro del consejo de administración del Ukraine Crisis Media Center, un brazo propagandístico financiado por la Agencia de Estados Unidos para el Desarrollo Internacional, la National Endowment for Democracy, la embajada de Estados Unidos en Kiev y la OTAN, entre otros.
Tanto las instituciones públicas como las empresas privadas, sean estadounidenses o ucranianas, han elaborado listados de fuentes, que comprenden tanto las “buenas” como las “malas” referencias. Las informaciones que proceden de las primeras son infladas por ejércitos de bots, mientras que las que proceden de las segundas van a parar a la papelera de los bulos y las falsedades.
En la Guerra de Ucrania ha destacado StopFake, un tinglado con muy buenos padrinos: la National Endowment for Democracy, el Consejo Atlántico, los ministerios de Asuntos Exteriores checo y británico y la International Renaissance Foundation, financiada por la Open Society del omnipresente George Soros.
Pero Facebook ya había contratado a StopFake hace dos años para “frenar el flujo de propaganda rusa”. Todo el preparativo se desmoronó abajo cuando un periodista descubrió que StopFake mantenía vínculos estrechos con los neonazis (2).
Julia Petryk, directora de relaciones públicas de MacPaw, presentó una lista de medios de comunicación “autorizados” recopilada por Tetiana Bronistka, que trabaja en la fiscalía ucraniana. La lista incluye fuentes en ruso e inglés, así como canales de Telegram calificados como “objetivos”. No obstante, no son independientes, ya que la mayoría están vinculados a gobiernos estadounidenses y europeos y a las típicas fundaciones de los magnates.
Veamos algunos ejempos de los medios que los imperialistas tratan de promocionar como si fueran independientes:
Novaya Gazeta es un medio ruso vinculado a la National Endowment for Democracy y aparentemente financiada por ella
Meduza está financiado por el gobierno sueco, el letón, la Fundación OAK, el magnate petrolero Mijail Jodorkovski
Dozhd recibe el dinero de la Comisión Europea y la Fundación Sreda.
Holod Media es una filial de Meduza que ha sido aclamada por la CNN como “independiente” y h alamentado que Leningrado no fuera capturada por los nazis durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial
Current Time TV fue creado por Radio Free Europe/Radio Liberty, órganos de propaganda que, a su vez, fueron fundados por la CIA en colaboración con Voice of America
Censor está financiado por Yuri Butusov, antiguo asesor del Ministro de Defensa ucraniano. Su lema es “Derribar a Rusia”
200RF es una web del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Ucrania que dice publicar fotos y documentos de soldados rusos capturados y muertos en combate
Los canales de Telegram que aparecen en la lista son del tipo de Radio Svoboda, un órgano de propaganda fundado por la CIA Radio Free Europe/Radio Liberty, o Espresso TV, cuyo accionista mayoritario es la esposa del antiguo diputado ucraniano Mykola Knyazhytsky.
Uno de los proyectos más ambiciosos de intoxicación mediática es Russian Language News Exchange, que opera como Mediaset, una red de medios de comunicación rusos vendidos al imperialismo fundada en 2016 que opera en los países postsoviéticos. Desde su creación, se ha coordinado con medios de comunicación de Azerbaiyán, Georgia, Kazajistán, Kirguistán, Letonia, Moldavia, Rusia y Ucrania.
Entre los seis periodistas que lo dirigen están Andrey Lipsky, redactor jefe adjunto de Novaya Gazeta, y Yuliia Fediv, directora general del medio de comunicación Hromadske TV, una de las cadenas más vistas de Ucrania.
Los informes financieros de Hromadske muestran que está financiado por numerosos gobiernos y fundaciones, como la embajada de Estados Unidos en Ucrania, el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Dinamarca, la Agencia Sueca de Cooperación Internacional para el Desarrollo, el Fondo Europeo para la Democracia y Free Press Unlimited. El multimillonario Pierre Omidary, del que ya hemos hablado en otra entrada, también ayudó a crearlo.
Recientemente, un comentarista de Hromadske exigió matar a los habitantes del Donbas, afirmando que es una región poblada por personas “superfluas” que “deben ser exterminadas”.
Aunque alardea de independencia, Russian Language News Exchange es un proyecto de Free Press Unlimited, financiado por el gobierno holandés y la Comisión Europea.
En la actualidad, comprende 14 medios de comunicación que actúan como “nodos”, publicando artículos en varios países entre sí.
El vídeo de presentación del sitio lo encabeza Maxim Eristavi, antiguo periodista de Radio Free Europe y fundador de Hromadske. En la actualidad dirige el Programa de Liderazgo del Milenio en la OTAN y el grupo de reflexión de la industria armamentística, el Atlantic Council.
El año pasado la red se amplió con el proyecto Colab Medios, creado a través del programa VIMES (Free Press Unlimited Viable Media for Empowered Societies) para la formación de periodistas y la difusión de determinados artículos.
El 4 de marzo, unos días después de la ofensiva rusa en Ucrania, se creó un nuevo proyecto llamado Media Lifeline Ukraine. Al día siguiente, Free Press Unlimited convocó una reunión de emergencia con los fundadores de Hromadske, Maxim Eristavi y Nataliya Gumenyuk. En la reunión se pidió que se recaudaran dos millones de euros para el proyecto. “Sólo con un apoyo externo continuado podrán los medios de comunicación locales seguir haciendo su trabajo”, confiesan en su página de presentación.
Unos días más tarde, Free Press Unlimited anunció una asociación para apoyar un nuevo proyecto conjunto de *Reporteros Sin Fronteras* y su socio ucraniano, el Instituto de Información de Masas, llamado Centro de Libertad de Prensa de Lviv. El Instituto de Información de Masas está dirigido por la responsable de comunicación de USAID, Oksana Romaniuk, y financiado por USAID y el gobierno de Boris Johnson.
(1) Кто координировал и направлял антироссийскую кампанию в СМИ и соцсетях? Факты и доказательства
(2) Фейсбук заблокировал Заборону за критику неонацистов. Выяснилось, что украинские фактчекеры соцсети тесно с ними дружат - Заборона


----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Bien, os dejo, me voy un poco al foro de economía.
> 
> Europa lo va a pasar muy mal, de hecho, alguno de los países del euro atravesaran situaciones de postguerra, vamos a ver cosas anacrónicas que no se daban hace 100 años. Y son procesos largos así que preparaos para impacto fuerte y vías de agua posteriores. Obviamente no todo es culpa de USA sino del propio ciclo económico, pero lo que si os puedo asegurar es que EEUU nos ha trasvasado su ruina como ya lo hizo en la IIWW, en el pacifico poco la preparan los hijosdelagranputa...



De todas formas es algo que iba a pasar, si no ahora, dentro de 20 años: Escasez de energía, competencia de alimentos, innovación tecnológica para suplir las deficiencias. En cierto modo es "mejor" que encaremos este problema ahora que dentro de 20 añós, cuando la población mundial sea un 25% superior.


----------



## LIRDISM (27 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pues a ver que pasa este invierno...? Podemos acabar el año con una brutal caída de la actividad económica, traumático aumento del desempleo y una inflación en torno al 20%. Bueno claro, la misma palabra lo dice...ESTANFLACION.



Creo que es lo que va a pasar, además se viene el final de las ayudas del BCE para frenar esta inflación y ni con esas y el final de estímulos es la chispa para que ocurra una catástrofe económica que estafa disimulando con el BCE desde una década.


----------



## magufone (27 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *LA IMPORTANCIA DEL RELATO NOS LLEVA A ESTO*



Increíble... Estaba claro que iban a salir con esas..


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Mar 2022)

Siete representantes de la brigada mecanizada 54 de Ucrania depusieron voluntariamente las armas y se pasaron al lado de la República Popular de Donetsk. Así lo informó la Milicia Popular de la RPD.


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Mar 2022)

*⚡Hay informes sobre la captura de la base del batallón nacional "Azov" (prohibido en la Federación Rusa) en Mariupol por parte del ejército ruso.
Los marines fueron los primeros en llegar al sitio.*


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Mar 2022)

*Alertas de ataques aéreos en toda Ucrania.
Las sirenas rugen en las regiones de Kiev, Ternopil, Nikolaev, Kirovograd, Kharkiv, Transcarpathian, Poltava, Chernivtsi, Ivano-Frankivsk, Khmelnitsky, Lvov, Rivne y Vinnetsk*


----------



## Pollepolle (27 Mar 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Este de siria mola más,  .



Ostiaa que bueno!! De que peli esta sacado??


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Mar 2022)

Destruido en una zona residencial de Kharkov, un ucraniano MLRS "Grad"


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

Por el momento es "prácticamente imposible" sustituir el suministro de gas ruso a Europa, afirma el ministro de Energía de Catar


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Como??



Pone poco más...dañada una clínica y mercado.

Supongo que con cohetes Uragan o smerch


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Alertas de ataques aéreos en toda Ucrania.
> Las sirenas rugen en las regiones de Kiev, Ternopil, Nikolaev, Kirovograd, Kharkiv, Transcarpathian, Poltava, Chernivtsi, Ivano-Frankivsk, Khmelnitsky, Lvov, Rivne y Vinnetsk*



Tranquilo que van a tirar todos los misiles ... Si llegan un par, contentos ....


----------



## frangelico (27 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> El mundo de 2022 es muy diferente al mundo de 1989, y la situación de Rusia hoy, dista mucho de la de la URSS entonces.
> 
> Hay mucho más mundo que el "occidental".
> 
> ...



Hoy estaba leyendo un artículo sobre la sustitución de los aviones civiles en Rusia y viene a decir que habrá un estrangulamiento en repuestos (que sospecho que se puede puentear ) pero que a mediados de la década ya tomarán velocidad las cifras del SSJ y MC-21 producidos ya con proveedores rusos, desde los "composites" hasta los motores (esto es porque Rusia lleva años ya tratando de rusificar su industria aeronáutica civil) . Para vuelos largos quizá acabe ocurriendo que las aerolíneas de los países que no están en las sanciones tomen el relevo. Ahí Turkish, gracias a la astuta ambigüedad del sultán, se puede llevar el premio gordo de mucho tráfico internacional ruso.

Otra cosa interesante es la pérdida de poder de Occidente en general. Desde hace ya bastantes años, si lees cualquier intento de adivinación sobre cómo será 2050, lo interesante no es el ascenso de China, que ya se descuenta hace tiempo aunque va mas rápido de lo que se esperaba hace años. Lo llamativo es que tienden a prever una convergencia muy elevada de países como India, México, Brasil y hasta Indonesia, Egipto o Pakistán. Y lo cierto es que conforme se van disolviendo poderes cuasimonopólicos (tecnológicos pero también mineros, militares o financieros) en Occidente y esos países pueden acceder a la energía necesaria, realmente nada impide que un país al que no se ponen palos en las ruedas alcance el nivel de renta de Grecia en un plazo razonable. Y a eso vamos, a un mundo (si una crisis energética brutal no se lo lleva por delante) con menores diferencias de renta que el de la guerra fría, que es en el que vivimos todavía con ciertas modificaciones.


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (27 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Destruido en una zona residencial de Kharkov, un ucraniano MLRS "Grad"
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1002195



Lo que no entiendo es porqué tienen óxido, el óxido se forma después de semanas de estar sin pintura


----------



## magufone (27 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Por el momento es "prácticamente imposible" sustituir el suministro de gas ruso a Europa, afirma el ministro de Energía de Catar



Hay un problema de infraestructura muy grande, sumado al de capacidad de provision de los productores.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Mar 2022)

Ahora acaba de salir mercenario español en tv24h Francisco Floro en la ciudad de Brovary a defenderla de los rusos, a cara descubierta.


----------



## Fígaro (27 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Es que viendo la debacle rusa, que no creo que ni se esperasen los analistas más optimistas de la CIA es normal que todo el mundo se este viniendo muy arriba, Biden, los Ucros, los Azerbayanos que ya están atacando en Nagorno Karabaj, Xi que ya no le coge el teléfono al gnomo y está analizando mapas de Siberia, incluso yo mismo estoy mirando mi árbol genealógico y he visto una conexión con un boyardo llamado Kiril que creo que me da derecho a pedir un principado en el Volga.




Grandioso, lol.


----------



## dedalo00 (27 Mar 2022)

Ojo con esto... Así le habla un BRICS a OTAN NATO


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *⚡Hay informes sobre la captura de la base del batallón nacional "Azov" (prohibido en la Federación Rusa) en Mariupol por parte del ejército ruso.
> Los marines fueron los primeros en llegar al sitio.*



Los marines rusos no toman ni una caseta de guardia de obra, lo habran tomado los chechenos y despues han llamado a estos para la foto...que no parezca que los unicos exitos "rusos" los hacen los chechenos y los milicianos del Donbass.


----------



## LIRDISM (27 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> De todas formas es algo que iba a pasar, si no ahora, dentro de 20 años: Escasez de energía, competencia de alimentos, innovación tecnológica para suplir las deficiencias. En cierto modo es "mejor" que encaremos este problema ahora que dentro de 20 añós, cuando la población mundial sea un 25% superior.



Europa no ha hecho políticas energéticas desde hace décadas, con la energía verde se han destruido centrales de carbón, casi nadie invierte en nuclear y no se buscan fuentes de gas y petróleo, si se encontraran y se hiciera algo para explotarlo no pasaría nada de aquí a 25 años, pero ahora es tarde y la mayoría de los países Europeos endeudados como nunca no tienen capacidad de grandes inversiones. Ahora se ponen las manos en la cabeza.


----------



## Honkler (27 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ahora acaba de salir mercenario español en tv24h Francisco Floro en la ciudad de Brovary a defenderla de los rusos, a cara descubierta.



Siempre saludaba


----------



## Bulldozerbass (27 Mar 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> Ojo con esto... Así le habla un BRICS a OTAN NATO



Occidente está condenado, el mundo entero se levanta contra el otanato.


----------



## bigmaller (27 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Son crímenes de guerra, como el autor reconoce en su tuit, pero ojo, que lo importante no es que se hayan cometido crímenes de guerra, sino la posibilidad de perder el relato. Nada más que decir.



Siempre ha sido así.


_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Alertas de ataques aéreos en toda Ucrania.
> Las sirenas rugen en las regiones de Kiev, Ternopil, Nikolaev, Kirovograd, Kharkiv, Transcarpathian, Poltava, Chernivtsi, Ivano-Frankivsk, Khmelnitsky, Lvov, Rivne y Vinnetsk*



Imposible. No les queda gasolina para misiles.
lo dijo ferreras


----------



## Demodé (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## piru (27 Mar 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


>


----------



## bigmaller (27 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Occidente está condenado, el mundo entero se levanta contra el otanato.



De esto va la puta guerra.


----------



## arriondas (27 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Hay un problema de infraestructura muy grande, sumado al de capacidad de provision de los productores.



Teniendo en cuenta que el 85 por ciento del gas qatarí se va para Asia, sería un problema enorme. Los chinos o hindúes no quieren quedarse sin el gas que pagan, que para eso hay contratos firmados.


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Mar 2022)

Ya está por todo el mundo, el "relato" se les ha ido a la mierda:


----------



## magufone (27 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que el 85 por ciento del gas qatarí se va para Asia, sería un problema enorme. Los chinos o hindúes no quieren quedarse sin el gas que pagan, que para eso hay contratos firmados.



Las cosas han estado como estaban por algo: no se compraba el gas ruso por capricho. Lo demas, humo y teatro del malo.


----------



## lasoziedad (27 Mar 2022)

*
Ucrania compra 5.100 lanzagranadas al Dynamit Nobel Defense*

El *Gobierno de Ucrania* ha adquirido* 5.100 armas antitanque del fabricante alemán Dynamit Nobel Defence* para defenderse de la invasión rusa del país, según han confirmado este domingo fuentes de la autoridad en Kiev.

Se trata de* lanzagranadas del tipo RGW90 HH "Matador" *de la empresa Dynamit Nobel Defence, con sede en Burbach, en el estado de *Renania del Norte-Westfalia*.

El *coste de 25 millones de euros* lo ha asumido por el *Gobierno ucraniano* y unas *2.650 armas de este pedido ya llegaron a Ucrania* este sábado. Las restantes 2.450 serán entregadas de forma semanal una vez termine su fabricación a finales de mayo.


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> Ojo con esto... Así le habla un BRICS a OTAN NATO



Ya sabes lo que pensara el yanki, no? Puto indio de mierda .... vosotros sois los siguientes .....


----------



## fulcrum29smt (27 Mar 2022)

Desnazificacion de Ukrain dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es porqué tienen óxido, el óxido se forma después de semanas de estar sin pintura



Al quemarse también se "oxida", la pintura salta y las altas temperaturas dejan ese aspecto como oxidado.


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Yo no creo que Rusia tenga intención de entrar en Kiev ni la haya tenido nunca: solo con el calculo de soldados que seria necesario para entrar con garantias...
> Pero la presencia en las cercanías de la capital sujeta gran parte del ejército ucraniano alli, por motivos obvios, y no pueden moverlo a otras zonas, como ha pasado en muchos conflictos. Solo entrarian si se les pone a huevo y eso por ahora no ha pasado creo yo.



Lo que sea para justificar Z e intentar salvar a la cupula politico-militar de Rusia del oprobio.

Atacar Kiev, que fuese el objetivo principal de Z el 24 de Febero u hoy es el mayor error estrategico que he visto nunca, un viaje a la nada, un objetivo imposible que detrajo las fuerzas necesarias en el Este de Ucrania y que multiplico la resistencia de los ucranianos.

Sin esa estupidez muchos ucranianos hubiesen pasado de luchar, la mayoria de ellos no quieren morir por el Donbass, o por el este del pais, pero cuando les atacas Kiev les dices que quieres destruir completamente Ucrania, borrarla y ahi hasta los mas tibios se tornan leones.

Z de Zoquetes.


----------



## Bishop (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1001711



Vaya... vaya...

Así que el "Putler" famoso no es creación propia del tarado de los asteriscos, sino que lo ha pillado de cualquier caldero de consignas y "noticias" woke, de esos que ahora tanto abundan. Qué "decepción"...


----------



## Bulldozerbass (27 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1002209




Lo paradójico es que la foto de 1943 fue perpetrada por los banderistas en Polonia, país que hoy les apoya, acoje, da trabajo o alimenta, viste y da cobijo a sus mujeres e hijos. Y todavía los polacos se pintan la bandera de ucrania en la cara. Espero que cuando Galitzia sea un protectorado de Polonia, cosa de lo que va camino, los criminales de guerra nazis que queden no sean un cáncer para la propia Polonia.


----------



## amcxxl (27 Mar 2022)

Al igual que con #Aleppo, los medios integrados de la #OTAN informan todos los días sobre los horrores de #Mariupol, pero sin un solo reportero allí. Si desea informes de testigos oculares de civiles, debe ver los medios en idioma ruso, bloqueados por la OTAN. Estos informes de evacuados son de #Belarus TV. 


La pregunta es:
¿Aceptará el gobierno de los Estados Unidos esta nueva realidad o arrastrará a la humanidad al Armagedón nuclear?
Espero que los estadounidenses se levanten y recuperen lo que les robaron, su país, su democracia y un sistema que beneficia no solo a las corporaciones sino a la gente.


Más estadounidenses se están despertando con noticias falsas y propaganda patrocinadas por el gobierno. En una depresión económica de los EE. UU., se puede esperar una gran descarga de frustración por parte de los estadounidenses, un aumento masivo de la delincuencia y, potencialmente, una guerra civil. Un mal resultado del intento de desequilibrar a Rusia y China. 

Este es el desarrollo que acaba con el dominio económico de EE.UU. La confianza se ha ido. Significa que el gobierno de EE. UU. no podrá pedir prestado tanto como. Los días de impresión de dinero de billones de dólares de la Reserva Federal han terminado y pueden desencadenar una hiperinflación al estilo de la República de Weimar. No es una perspectiva halagüeña para los mercados estadounidenses.


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

Ya hace más de 15 días que Zelenski admitio que no podrían ingresar en la OTAN pero Putin sigue matando civiles, ni siquera ha aceptado una tregua mientras se negocia, una tregua que ya han reclamado varos países, entre ellos Francia o Turquia.


----------



## Felio (27 Mar 2022)

Imágenes de un dron que muestran las posiciones de los soldados ucranianos en zonas residenciales.


https://files.catbox.moe/0bx6iu.mp4



Imágenes desde Kiev que muestran cómo el ejército ucraniano está utilizando el sistema MLR "Grad" en zonas residenciales.


https://files.catbox.moe/jq2eoc.mp4



Un puesto de artillería ucraniano abre fuego desde una zona residencial.








VEED - The video does not exist.


This video might be deleted or expired.




www.veed.io





Fuerzas ucranianas utilizando un D-30 en una zona residencial.


https://files.catbox.moe/s05y3r.mp4



Tropas ucranianas refugiadas en una guardería
 [Embed] [Embed]


----------



## Demodé (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ya hace más de 15 días que Zelenski admitio que no podrían ingresar en la OTAN pero Putin sigue matando civiles, *ni siquera ha aceptado una tregua mientras se negocia, *una tregua que ya han reclamado varos países, entre ellos Francia o Turquia.



Para qué? Para que caven la trinchera mas honda?


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

Putin en 50 años será recordado como el valiente héroe que aún en inferioridad numérica y armamentística se enfrentó contra el abominable gigante imperialista de occidente por sí solo y venció, será como el David y Goliat del siglo 21,,,hay que joerse.


----------



## magufone (27 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Lo que sea para justificar Z e intentar salvar a la cupula politico-militar de Rusia del oprobio.
> 
> Atacar Kiev, que fuese el objetivo principal de Z el 24 de Febero u hoy es el mayor error estrategico que he visto nunca, un viaje a la nada, un objetivo imposible que detrajo las fuerzas necesarias en el Este de Ucrania y que multiplico la resistencia de los ucranianos.
> 
> ...



No es estrategia, no es error militar, no es el "todo planeado por Putin..." Es simplemente abc de las guerras: tienes una ventaja otorgada por haber sido el atacante y por la proximidad de Kiev a las fronteras rusa y bielorrusa (la logística es mas fácil); manteniendo tropas ahi cerca fijas las tropas del enemigo en ese punto para que no las trasladen a otra parte, por ejemplo, el sur.
Que Kiev se les pone a huevo? Pues entran. Pero no se les va a poner. Pero Ucrania no puede retirar las tropas de alli, para dejar su capital a merced de su enemigo.
No es estrategia genial, sino algo que es abc de todas las guerras.
La unica manera que tendrian de entrar en Kiev si no se rinde es reducirla a escombros, con la consiguiente catrastofe humana y aun asi iban a tener que ir prácticamente bloque por bloque: el numero de soldados de infantería tendria que ser mucho mas alto del que tienen.
Vale; entonces si no van a entrar porque no tienen suficiente fuerza desplegada alli los ucranianos pueden desplazar contigente a otros sitios? No sin riesgos que no parece que puedan asumir; puesto que permitirian estrechar un hipotético cerco y eso da pie a otrogar ciertas ventajas estrategias mucho mas difíciles de recuperar.
Yo nunca he pensado que Kiev fuera el objetivo; tampoco lo era Moscu en la Barbarroja salvo que se pusiese a huevo y el encabezonamiento de Hitler lo convirtió en una operación ruinosa que hubiese acabado en un desastre mayor si no hubiese sido por el otro obcecamiento de Stalin en el contraataque.


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

Alguien sabe por qué Israel se niega a secundar las sanciones contra Rusia?


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

Demodé dijo:


>



Como se os va la pinza con las vacunas ....   Yo mismo estoy tri-vacunado y nada .... ni un miserable infartillo para coger la baja o adelantar la jubilación ....


----------



## magufone (27 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Alguien sabe por qué Israel se niega a secundar las sanciones contra Rusia?



Tienen lo de Siria al lado, tienen un enorme grueso de población de origen ruso y ucraniano en su pais como ciudadanos israelíes... Tienen que hacer juegos malabares...


----------



## Seronoser (27 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo sabía, mira que lo intuía. No hay suficiente gas licuado para todos, y quieren que Asia renuncie a una parte de lo que le toca. Y como se van a negar... Por eso dice el presidente alemán que lo más duro está por llegar, los EEUU no van a cumplir con lo prometido,




JOJOJOJO esta es buenísima.
Yo estoy muy a la expectativa de lo que ocurra en un mes, en Francia con sus elecciones generales.

A Europa no la va a conocer ni la madre que la parió, en unos años.


----------



## Felio (27 Mar 2022)

India bucks global trend of shunning Russian exports


New Delhi plans to double imports of Russian coking coal India is planning to significantly increase imports of Russian coking coal, a crucial ingredient in making steel, according to Ramchandra Prasad Singh, the country’s Union Steel Minister. “We are moving in the direction of importing coking...




thepressunited.com




*India se resiste a la tendencia mundial de rechazar las exportaciones rusas *
*Nueva Delhi planea duplicar las importaciones de carbón coquizable ruso *


----------



## Bishop (27 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> A mi Asteriscos me parece incluso simpatico, al menos se esfuerza algo, sobre las imagenes de sangre, visceras y cuerpos en descomposicion, no me parece que se tengan que ocultar, la guerra no es una partida aseptica, en la consolita, incluso se deberian poder oler...
> 
> PD- En el video que los ukros disparan a prisioneros atados, alguien cree que al terminar la grabacion, llevaran a los heridos al lazareto u hospital para ser operados ???,    , les dispararan un tiro de gracia en la cabeza !!!.



El problema no es tanto mostrarlo, que de todas formas muchos venimos a este hilo a por información y a debatir/comentar sobre ella, no a ver casquería. El verdadero problema es que este tarado y otros más se regodean ostentosamente de ello como enfermos mentales.


----------



## magufone (27 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> JOJOJOJO esta es buenísima.
> Yo estoy muy a la expectativa de lo que ocurra en un mes, en Francia con sus elecciones generales.
> 
> A Europa no la va a conocer ni la madre que la parió, en unos años.



Por eso el nerviosismo de Macron y sus idas y venidas.


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Alguien sabe por qué Israel se niega a secundar las sanciones contra Rusia?



Porque tienen dos dedos de frente.


----------



## frangelico (27 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Alguien sabe por qué Israel se niega a secundar las sanciones contra Rusia?



En Israel hay muchos judíos rusos. Del orden de 1M, tal vez por eso sus políticos son ambiguos.


----------



## Fígaro (27 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Alguien sabe por qué Israel se niega a secundar las sanciones contra Rusia?




Lamentablemente demasiados vínculos mutuos, y Rusia mira para otro lado cuando Israel se folla a los putos moros de Siria, Irán y Hezbollah todas las noches...siendo Rusia supuestamente amigüito de todos ellos y su protector en la zona, lol.


----------



## Fígaro (27 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Como se os va la pinza con las vacunas ....   Yo mismo estoy tri-vacunado y nada .... ni un miserable infartillo para coger la baja o adelantar la jubilación ....





Qué baja o jubilación?

Para eso tendrás que trabajar primero, puto zángano.


----------



## Seronoser (27 Mar 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Acabará pasando. Y si los armenios tuvieran 2 dedos de frente harían un referendum para unirse a Rusia, como una república autónoma como Chechenia, antes de que acaben desapareciendo como país por culpa de Turquía y Azerbaiyán.



Esto es muy bonito, pero a quienes hay que preguntar es a los rusos...que son los que ponen el dinero...


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> No es estrategia, no es error militar, no es el "todo planeado por Putin..." Es simplemente abc de las guerras: tienes una ventaja otorgada por haber sido el atacante y por la proximidad de Kiev a las fronteras rusa y bielorrusa (la logística es mas fácil); manteniendo tropas ahi cerca fijas las tropas del enemigo en ese punto para que no las trasladen a otra parte, por ejemplo, el sur.
> Que Kiev se les pone a huevo? Pues entran. Pero no se les va a poner. Pero Ucrania no puede retirar las tropas de alli, para dejar su capital a merced de su enemigo.
> No es estrategia genial, sino algo que es abc de todas las guerras.
> La unica manera que tendrian de entrar en Kiev si no se rinde es reducirla a escombros, con la consiguiente catrastofe humana y aun asi iban a tener que ir prácticamente bloque por bloque: el numero de soldados de infantería tendria que ser mucho mas alto del que tienen.
> ...



Todo el ataque al norte de Ucrania es un error no solo militar ( no tienen logisitica para tanto frente, ni tropas para 8 lineas de ataque, han dispersado sus lineas poniendola a tiro de pequeñas partidas de ucros con antitanque, esto en vez de tener un frente compacto solon en en el este en la diagonal Kharkov-Crimea).
Sino sobre todo politico, psicologico y sociologico, el ejemplo te lo pongo en España, si mañana marruecos ataca Ceuta y Melilla, cuantos españoles estarian dispuestos a morir por esas dos ciudades?...el 5 %?....pero y si Marruecos se planta en Leganes con un fuerte ejercito y voluntarios del ISIS (los chechenos), cuantos españoles estan dispuestos a morir por echarlos?....el 85%?....ahi hasta los batasunos se bajan del Goierri a echar a los moros.


Pues el ataque a Kiev ha tenido el mismo efecto sobre Ucrania ( y sobre occidente), con respecto a si la guerra se hubiese limitado al Este.


----------



## bigmaller (27 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ya hace más de 15 días que Zelenski admitio que no podrían ingresar en la OTAN pero Putin sigue matando civiles, ni siquera ha aceptado una tregua mientras se negocia, una tregua que ya han reclamado varos países, entre ellos Francia o Turquia.



Han muerto mas de mil rusos.. . . Eso no tiene vuelta atras. Rusia se va a quedar con tierras ukranianas.


----------



## Evangelion (27 Mar 2022)

Video de hoy presuntamente.
Un mig 29 ucraniano por la zona de Kiev.
¿No se haba aniquilado toda la fuerza aerea ucraniana?
¿Han recibido Migs polacos?


----------



## fulcrum29smt (27 Mar 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> El problema no es tanto mostrarlo, que de todas formas muchos venimos a este hilo a por información y a debatir/comentar sobre ella, no a ver casquería. El verdadero problema es que este tarado y otros más se regodean ostentosamente de ello como enfermos mentales.



Más de una vez he pensado en denunciar a *.* al SEBIN por Internet, es lo que merece por su falta de humanidad.


----------



## Seronoser (27 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Dos noticias
> 
> 1. Ya escribí que Putin era NWO infiltrado
> Ver archivo adjunto 1002165
> ...



Te equivocas.
Lo que pasa es que Francia y sus empresas siguen funcionando en Rusia, y no quieren que la Duma suspenda la actividad de todas ellas, y las expropie.
Es un tema de dinero, no de NWO.


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

Otro problema al que se enfrenta Rusia es la fuga de cerebros. Miles de personas con formación han huído del país por miedo a que en los próximas días Putín cierre las fronteras, igual que hicieron con el muro de Berlín. Muchos se han ido ya.


----------



## frangelico (27 Mar 2022)

Esto es así y también está la penetración cultural en las masas, una de las claves de la independencia India es curiosamente que la población general está poco expuesta al cine occidental porque tiene uno propio. Luego sus líderes pueden haber viajado pero los indios no ven lo anglo de rodillas como nosotros, la historia colonial es reciente y les ha vacunado


----------



## magufone (27 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Todo el ataque al norte de Ucrania es un error no solo militar ( no tienen logisitica para tanto frente, ni tropas para 8 lineas de ataque, han dispersado sus lineas poniendola a tiro de pequeñas partidas de ucros con antitanque, esto en vez de tener un frente compacto solon en en el este en la diagonal Kharkov-Crimea).
> Sino sobre todo politico, psicologico y sociologico, el ejemplo te lo pongo en España, si mañana marruecos ataca Ceuta y Melilla, cuantos españoles estarian dispuestos a morir por esas dos ciudades?...el 5 %?....pero y si Marruecos se planta en Leganes con un fuerte ejercito y voluntarios del ISIS (los chechenos), cuantos españoles estan dispuestos a morir por echarlos?....el 85%?....ahi hasta los batasunos se bajan del Goierri a echar a los moros.
> 
> 
> Pues el ataque a Kiev ha tenido el mismo efecto sobre Ucrania ( y sobre occidente), con respecto a si la guerra se hubiese limitado al Este.



Podria ser, si lo que se busca es el efecto sobre la población; pero, teniendo en cuenta donde estan las fronteras y donde esta Kiev el poner un frente alli si que fija tropas ucranianas alli; si las circunstancias geográficas fuesen otras, quizas no se hubiese hecho.
Por otro lado, si Rusia hubiese centrado su ataque en el Donbass, hubiera entrado la OTAN (Polonia) en el este con permiso de Ucrania? (El hecho del ataque solo al este no hubiese involucrado al menos en un principio a Bielorrusia, que queramos o no es un freno importante a la OTAN por ese lado y por las alianzas que tiene con Rusia).
Yo pienso que lo de Kiev se va a quedar como esta durante mucho tiempo.


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

Macron también es un mierda cobarde..... Después de haber sido humillado ante todo el mundo en el Kremlin ahora sale con éstas. 

Biden por esta vez y sin que sirva de precedente ha tenido razón y valor para calificar a Putin de asesino, criminal de guerra y carnicero, valor que les ha faltado a los europeos y a todos los medios de la UE.


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (27 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Ayer Biden se desplazó hasta Polonia con el fin de caldear el ambiente, se le calentó la cabeza y acabó con una arenga belicista. Hoy coge el avión y se vuelve para su casa a muchos miles de kilómetros del conflicto. Allá donde haya gasolina va Biden con el mechero, a ver si la lía más gorda. Hoy hasta la Casa Blanca se ha visto en la necesidad de matizar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tenemos el enemigo en casa, y todo el puto foro aquí chupándole la polla al viejo cagapañales. Ojo que Macron ya se ha desmarcado


----------



## arriondas (27 Mar 2022)

Pienso lo mismo. No sólo se trataría de altos cargos, sino también de una parte nada desdeñable de las élites locales, desde políticos a expertos y analistas de diverso pelaje. Todos ellos formados en la anglosfera (EEUU, UK, Canadá...) A eso le sumas lo que ha dicho @frangelico, la penetración cultural de esa anglosfera es muy profunda en los países de Europa Occidental, provocando que sea algo muy cercano a nosotros, muy familiar. En un país como España, la fascinación que provocan los EEUU o Reino Unido sigue siendo grande. Incluso entre la izquierda. Continúa teniendo un gran atractivo. Así que por unos y otros factores, muchos se ponen de parte de ellos en esta clase de pugnas entre potencias.


----------



## amcxxl (27 Mar 2022)

*Mujer encontrada torturada por los nazis en el sótano de la escuela "Base militar" en Mariupol*

El corresponsal militar estadounidense Patrick Lancaster en el sótano de la escuela 25 en Mariupol encontro el cadáver de una mujer torturada, con una esvástica pintada en el estómago. La escuela fue utilizada como bastión de los nazis de "Azov", 
Si se elimina de YouTube, la copia de seguridad está aquí Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (27 Mar 2022)

Mapa con las alarmas aéreas en Ucrania ahora mismo...


----------



## otroyomismo (27 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Todos los medios tienen su utilidad... Pero presentar a Meduza o peor aun, a informnspalm como periodismo veraz...
> Son prensa "libre", estrictamente si, porque son libres de decir lo que les salga del ojete.
> Solo navegad un poco por *informnapalm* y echad un vistazo a lo que postean... especialmente llamativas son las "noticias" revelando datos personales de soldados...



No lo conocia. He flipado bastante. Llevan ya desde 2014.


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Podria ser, si lo que se busca es el efecto sobre la población; pero, teniendo en cuenta donde estan las fronteras y donde esta Kiev el poner un frente alli si que fija tropas ucranianas alli; si las circunstancias geográficas fuesen otras, quizas no se hubiese hecho.
> Por otro lado, si Rusia hubiese centrado su ataque en el Donbass, hubiera entrado la OTAN (Polonia) en el este con permiso de Ucrania? (El hecho del ataque solo al este no hubiese involucrado al menos en un principio a Bielorrusia, que queramos o no es un freno importante a la OTAN por ese lado y por las alianzas que tiene con Rusia).
> Yo pienso que lo de Kiev se va a quedar como esta durante mucho tiempo.



Putin ha entrado diciendo, y haciendo, en modo voy a por todo, y la Ucrania tibia que pasa de los ultras y pasa del Donbass se ha echado al monte.

Z es el mayor dislate politico, militar, sociologico y psicologico de la historia y Rusia lo va a pagar carisimo ( ya lo esta pagando).


----------



## mazuste (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Nicors (27 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> El 9 de Mayo aquí tendremos un 12% de inflación junto a síntomas muy evidentes del deterioro económico. Lo mismo nos dan una banderitas de USA y leche en polvo para subir la moral.



Tu como el perro le hechas la culpa a Putin de la inflación.


----------



## Seronoser (27 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> No es estrategia, no es error militar, no es el "todo planeado por Putin..." Es simplemente abc de las guerras: tienes una ventaja otorgada por haber sido el atacante y por la proximidad de Kiev a las fronteras rusa y bielorrusa (la logística es mas fácil); manteniendo tropas ahi cerca fijas las tropas del enemigo en ese punto para que no las trasladen a otra parte, por ejemplo, el sur.
> Que Kiev se les pone a huevo? Pues entran. Pero no se les va a poner. Pero Ucrania no puede retirar las tropas de alli, para dejar su capital a merced de su enemigo.
> No es estrategia genial, sino algo que es abc de todas las guerras.
> La unica manera que tendrian de entrar en Kiev si no se rinde es reducirla a escombros, con la consiguiente catrastofe humana y aun asi iban a tener que ir prácticamente bloque por bloque: el numero de soldados de infantería tendria que ser mucho mas alto del que tienen.
> ...



Buen resumen.
Cualquiera que siga el hilo desde incluso antes de la operación militar, sabe que ni Kiev ni el Oeste son interesantes en modo alguno para Rusia. La Federación está en Ucrania para desnazificarla y descomunizarla, sin más.

Rusia ha pillado a las mejores unidades del ejército ucraniano, en el Este, presumiblemente preparando su ataque final al Donbas.
Kiev no tiene ninguna importancia más allá de la simbólica, entre otras cosas porque el gobierno ni siquiera está allí desde hace semanas.
Los rusos saben mucho de Historia, y son conscientes de que incluso Napoleón entró en Moscú...y no le sirvió de nada.

La operación limpieza durará unas cuantas semanas más. Sin tantos focos mediáticos dentro de poco, presumiblemente Francia y sus elecciones, la inflación, la subida de tipos, la subida del euribor...todo eso se llevará los titulares.

Si hasta Xavier Colás ya no escribe desde Moscú, sino desde San Petersburgo...(aunque realmente escribe desde el arrondissement XVI de París  )


----------



## vettonio (27 Mar 2022)

_No, no es Múnich en 1939. Es Jasna Góra en 2019._

Busco dónde coño está esa balsa de purines y ... Sorpresa!!! 

*Jasna Góra*
El santuario católico de *Jasna Góra* (lit., 'Claro Monte') se encuentra en Czestochowa, al sur de Polonia.


----------



## Demodé (27 Mar 2022)

Aquí dicen que sobre el terreno tras varias personas durante 3 semanas en Ucrania, muchísimas mentiras, ---creen que es de bandera falsa, enfrentamientos ruso-ucranianos nunca en la escala que dicen las noticias, saben que "Rusia está cooperando en este plan atroz" -- aún no tienen el panorama completo-- guerra prefabricada y un poco estilo Hollywood: *no hay señales de guerra ni mucho menos guerra de invasión*, algunos combates en zonas fronterizas solamente creen, barricadas en las calles, alambres de púas, muchos aviones pasando por arriba, presencia policial abundante en las poblaciones vaciadas y en poblaciones pequeñas, Internet solamente local que no sale de Ucrania la señal móvil no fija ni Internet y ningún civil puede informar, hoteles llenos a tope de "periodistas Matrix"y equipos de actores de crisis, directores de fotografía colocando el material para las tomas, camiones de maquillaje, remolques de trailers para actores de crisis en grandes cantidades, laboratorios biológicos encontrados unos desfasados de la antigua URSS (creen no, saben que sí hay laboratorios modernos de desarrollo de armamento biológico, pero estas personas no lo vieron), poblaciones vaciadas y destruidas no por combate, la gente llevada a Kiev, refugiados un poco fake por tanto.
*OTAN presente en las fronteras con Ucrania*. Que de eso tampoco dicen nada.
Explosiones e incendios por todas partes pero hechos intencionalmente para que parezca que haya guerra.
*"El sufrimiento es real (...) pero la guerra es falsa, como el COVID"
"(...) crear separación y odio en ambos bandos, ya que los soldados que están ahí si creen (...) podían salir soldados que dicen que han luchado (...) una escaramuza (...) actores de crisis (...) info compartimentalizada (...) definitivamente no sucede ninguna guerra a la escala que les muestran los medios de comunicación oficiales".*
Los refugiados que vieron en un subterráneo de Kiev acomodados por la policía, de noche por fuera un solo policía desaliñado patrullando con la serena encendida para que parezca que pasa algo.









despejandoenigmas - Twitch


Canal de investigación donde comparto también el conocimiento de las personas no terrestres de la #Estrella #Taygeta que están en contacto conmigo. Los temas a tratar básicamente en #Twitch son #actualdiad y #contacto #extraterrestre




m.twitch.tv


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (27 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Borrell dice:
> 
> Europa podrá abandonar el gas ruso en 2 años.
> 
> Tass.ru



Si, si… con cada vez menos gas en el mundo podemos prescindir de una fuente como la rusa.
si cada vez que mintieran les dieran una descarga en los huevos eran todos eunucos


----------



## troperker (27 Mar 2022)

Heres dijo:


> Alguien que sepa del tema, desde mi ignorancia pregunto si el ejército rojo pongamos de 1988 podría haber ganado esta guerra más fácilmente que wl ejército ruso actual?



yo creo que en la epoca de la guerra fria los sovieticos tenian todo para aplastar me dia europa

el caso actual es que muchos ven el avance ruso es lento
si hubiera pasado en 2014 los rusos no hubieran tenido muchos problemas dicen otros
pero es un avance cuerpo a cuerpo

pero ucrania tampoco es debil tienen mucho equipo militar muchos soldados hay mucho territorio y poblados por cubrir
ademas los rusos no estan aplastando mucho infraestructura civil por ahora
nada le costaba a rusia el primer dia bombardear a todos los soldados de ucrania mientras dormian
me imagino se penso que se rendirian y estos acabarian con los grupos de nazis
algunos se rindieron pero mayoria empezo a luchar

si enfrentaramos a ucrania vs francia o vs reino unido
crees que estos paises les iria mejor contra los ucranianos
ves acaso a los soldados de francia o reino unido enfrentandose a mas de 300 mil almas de ucrania y atacar cuerpo a cuerpo

veamos reino unido vs argentina
francia vs los terrucos en mali
observemos a eeuu vs afganistan hubieras visto una operacion como en gostomel realizada por los eeuu contra los talibanes
los talibanes eran que alrededor de 10 mil almas siendo exagerados 
eeuu tuvo que realizar bombardeos masivos
20años despues los talibanes son mas de 50 mil almas y mejor armados y los eeuu no les quedo otra que irse
y eso que los talibanes no han contado con una lluvia de sistemas contra carro o sistemas antiaereos portatiles
los apache no duraban muchos encima del mantenimiento que tenian que pasar horas y tenian que traer mas helicopteros para realizar mas ataques

francia y reino unido tuvieron que pedir ayuda a papi eeuu en libia y ya vemos cuantos aviones tuvo que meter eeuu contra un pais como libia donde todo el pais es practicamente desierto

o miremos la otan contra serbia rodeado por muchos enemigos y solo le quedo a eeuu bombardear mucha infraestructura civil todo lo que pudo para doblegar a serbia

hay muchos factores que se tienen que analizar


pero no es ucrania vs rusia
ucrania pone los soldados pero el dinero la financiacion armas apoyo de inteligencia lo esta brindando la otan

en esta operacion rusa tuvo aciertos y errores 
se tendra que ver como cambian las cosas en las proximas semanas


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (27 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> El problema es como hacer eso sin convertir Kiev en el plano de Kiev. Iraq hubo que arrasarlo antes de entrar.



No. Primero la sitiaron 10 años, le negaban hasta la compra de medicinas y alimentos, se calcula en 500 mil los niños asesinados por hambre y enfermedades curables, nada dicen de los adultos que también padecieron. Una vez que estuvieron debilitados por el hambre y enfermedades y sus armas poco menos que chatarra, los coaligados procedieron al bombardeo de las ciudades ya indefensas y luego a la invasión. Toda una proeza militar de los EEUU, Francia, Inglaterra y lacayos.


----------



## tomasjos (27 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Pienso lo mismo. No sólo se trataría de altos cargos, sino también de una parte nada desdeñable de las élites locales, desde políticos a expertos y analistas de diverso pelaje. Todos ellos formados en la anglosfera (EEUU, UK, Canadá...) A eso le sumas lo que ha dicho @frangelico, la penetración cultural de esa anglosfera es muy profunda en los países de Europa Occidental, provocando que sea algo muy cercano a nosotros, muy familiar. En un país como España, la fascinación que provocan los EEUU o Reino Unido sigue siendo grande. Incluso entre la izquierda. Continúa teniendo un gran atractivo. Así que por unos y otros factores, muchos se ponen de parte de ellos en esta clase de pugnas entre potencias.



Es cierto, más aún, la izquierda dominante en España es básicamente e en lo ideológico el partido demócrata americano, globalistas liberales y progresistas - no socialistas ni nada parecido-.


----------



## Alvin Red (27 Mar 2022)

.....


frangelico dijo:


> En Israel hay muchos judíos rusos. Del orden de 1M, tal vez por eso sus políticos son ambiguos.



*Paco anécdota judiorusa*

Importaba un material eléctrico que solo se fabricaba en Israel y el comercial para Europa era de origen ruso, su esposa también aunque hablaba algo de sefardí porque era de judíos sefarditas que emigraron a Rusia, por las cuatro palabras que hablo es como un castellano antiguo.

Un poco coñazo si lo era pues siempre tenia escusa para venir a visitarme y la estancia la pagaba yo - era el pagafantas del judío ruso - una vez incluso vino con su esposa, esa vez no pague estancia, se empeño que quería comer una paella buena pero sin "fruits de mer" porque la la secta judía de su esposa lo prohibía, yo `preocupado de que eran los "fruits de mer" acabe enterándome que era marisco o sea que nada de gambas, ni langostinos o almejas, pues nada, a buscar un buen sitio que hicieran una paella de conejo, al final lo encontré.

Llegaron y ya estaba por llevarles a cenar la paella cuando me cambiaron de planes y que querían un entrecot, les llevo a un restaurante que tiene fama por sus carnes, más o menos merecida, y lo encuentran caro, joder, ¡pero si el pagafantas era yo!.

Al final los lleva a la tasca pija del barrio que hacían unos entrecot justo pasables y claro, pagando yo.


----------



## HDR (27 Mar 2022)

Se observa un ambiente de miedo histérico en la población, concretamente entre los más pro OTAN. Mucho nerviosismo, mucho dramatismo, todos lamentándose a lágrima viva por los civiles ucranianos... Que hay que acogerlos, hay que ayudarlos, hay que rescatarlos, hay que salvarlos como sea blablabla...

Que sí, que lo están pasando muy mal, pero, vamos a ver:

Guerra de Libia: unos 200.000 muertos
Guerra de Irak: unos 500.000 muertos
Guerra de Vietnam: más de 3.500.000 muertos
Guerra de Yugoslavia: unos 200 mil muertos
Etc.

¿Por qué histeria ahora, y no antes?

Es más, la guerra de Ucrania no es la única activa en el mundo. La OTAN está involucrada en unas cuantas ahora mismo. Y bombardean poblaciones de civiles...

O en el caso de Israel, por ejemplo: cuando los follacabras de Hamás utilizan a la población civil de escudo humano igual que están haciendo los ucranianos, a los israelíes no les importa tanto como a los rusos... Bombardean igual.

Es fácil llegar a la conclusión de que eso que les pone tan nerviosos actualmente no es la guerra en sí, sino que no esté siendo vuestro amo anglosionista quien la protagoniza esta vez. De repente no es la OTAN que os rige la que tiene el monopolio de la violencia en el mundo. Se os han roto muchos esquemas.


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (27 Mar 2022)

Koffing Salvaje dijo:


> Tenemos el enemigo en casa, y todo el puto foro aquí chupándole la polla al viejo cagapañales. Ojo que Macron ya se ha desmarcado


----------



## Mabuse (27 Mar 2022)

Desnazificacion de Ukrain dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es porqué tienen óxido, el óxido se forma después de semanas de estar sin pintura



Las altas temperaturas podrían acelerar el proceso.


----------



## ruler master (27 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Esto es así y también está la penetración cultural en las masas, una de las claves de la independencia India es curiosamente que la población general está poco expuesta al cine occidental porque tiene uno propio. Luego sus líderes pueden haber viajado pero los indios no ven lo anglo de rodillas como nosotros, la historia colonial es reciente y les ha vacunado


----------



## El-Mano (27 Mar 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Ostiaa que bueno!! De que peli esta sacado??



Pone "the slap, part 2", parece que es un serie de australia, me gustaría verla, la verdad, . En Youtube está la escena original, para que veas las caras, ajajaj.









'The Slap': el infierno son los otros


Es difícil convencer a alguien de que una serie basada en la bofetada a un niño pueda ser una obra de arte. Sin embargo 'The Slap' lo es.




www.eldiario.es


----------



## mazuste (27 Mar 2022)

*No te equivoques.*
_*Porque ahora está claro como el agua.
Ese discurso de ayer en Polonia, dictado a través de un auricular a un zombi 
con muerte cerebral, declaró una GUERRA DE ANIQUILACIÓN contra Rusia.
*_
*Rusia, sin hacerse ilusiones, está totalmente preparada para ello.*
Pepe Escobar.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (27 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> *Mujer encontrada torturada por los nazis en el sótano de la escuela "Base militar" en Mariupol*
> 
> El corresponsal militar estadounidense Patrick Lancaster en el sótano de la escuela 25 en Mariupol encontro el cadáver de una mujer torturada, con una esvástica pintada en el estómago. La escuela fue utilizada como bastión de los nazis de "Azov",
> Si se elimina de YouTube, la copia de seguridad está aquí Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.



Puros demonios. Pobre chica, descanse en paz. Si no se hace justicia en esta vida, hay que estar seguros de que Dios la hará cuando les llegue su hora.

Me llama la atención lo que ha dicho el miliciano de que encuentran botas de tallas pequeñas, como la 38, lo que les hace sospechar que en Azov también hay mujeres. Sabe Dios cuántas se estarán haciendo pasar por refugiadas y pasando a Rusia u Occidente.

Ojalá identifiquen a todos y surja un Wiesenthal que los persiga.


----------



## Bartleby (27 Mar 2022)

Sean Penn llama a boicotear los Oscars 2022 si la Academia veta la intervención de Zelenski: "Yo mismo fundiré mis estatuillas"


----------



## tomcat ii (27 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Llevan ya un més avanzando por Mariupol, debe ser muy largo o algo.


----------



## amcxxl (27 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Video de hoy presuntamente.
> Un mig 29 ucraniano por la zona de Kiev.
> ¿No se haba aniquilado toda la fuerza aerea ucraniana?
> ¿Han recibido Migs polacos?



el hecho de que ese caza vuele a 50 metros del suelo deja claro que Rusia tiene el control, absoluto del cielo, si levantase el vuelo a su altura normal de operacion seria derribado por los S-400
puede ser el caza que derribaron hace 4 dias, no sabes la fecha del video, podria ser de hace semanas


----------



## Honkler (27 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Sean Penn llama a boicotear los Oscars 2022 si la Academia veta la intervención de Zelenski: "Yo mismo fundiré mis estatuillas"



Que va a dar un discurso mientras la progrejudiada aplaude a rabiar ni cotiza  .


----------



## El-Mano (27 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Yo no creo que Rusia tenga intención de entrar en Kiev ni la haya tenido nunca: solo con el calculo de soldados que seria necesario para entrar con garantias...
> Pero la presencia en las cercanías de la capital sujeta gran parte del ejército ucraniano alli, por motivos obvios, y no pueden moverlo a otras zonas, como ha pasado en muchos conflictos. Solo entrarian si se les pone a huevo y eso por ahora no ha pasado creo yo.



Seguro que lanzaron el órdago a ver cómo acababan, si Ucrania colapsaban igual si hubieran entrado, algo que no pasó. Puestos al lío ya no se iban a ir. Lo que ya no sé si se tuvo la intención de rodearla completamente y no tuvieron la capacidad o las ganas de quedar expuestos en esa posición. Vamos que mi duda es si no pudieron rodearla o no quisieron, la entrada tengo claro que no se habría hecho sin un colapso de Ucrania.


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (27 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Que va a dar un discurso mientras la progrejudiada aplaude a rabiar ni cotiza  .



Como chupa penes para recibir repartos en películas, tiene Sean Penn hijas para mandarlas a Ucrania a que las torturen y violen? Quizás así cambia de opinión ese bastardo


----------



## otroyomismo (27 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Bah, tampoco ha evolucionado mucho la vida desde la primera célula eucariótica. Básicamente la primera ameba funciona igual que un ser humano actual.
> 
> Por otro lado, podemos coger un IBM 360 y programar mediante "Lenguaje B" un sistema de "Machine Learning" que no ocupe más de 4kb.



OT: nadie se acuerda de la demoscene 4kb?


----------



## magufone (27 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Que va a dar un discurso mientras la progrejudiada aplaude a rabiar ni cotiza  .



La duda todavia esta en el aire porque Zelensky no es mujer negra, que si no...
Saldra vestido de mujer?


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (27 Mar 2022)

Fuertes explosiones en Lutsk (oeste de Ucrania ) y Zhytomyr

t.me/s/mig41


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (27 Mar 2022)

Esto es lo que hacen los esbirros del payaso drogadicto:


Spoiler


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Video de hoy presuntamente.
> Un mig 29 ucraniano por la zona de Kiev.
> ¿No se haba aniquilado toda la fuerza aerea ucraniana?
> ¿Han recibido Migs polacos?



aniquilado ? Creo que aviones han perdido pocos, lo que sucede es que hacen pocas salidas, porque el beneficio es poco comparado con el riesgo, eso es al menos lo que he leido


----------



## lasoziedad (27 Mar 2022)

*
Rusia bloquea la página del tabloide alemán Bild*

El regulador ruso de comunicaciones, *Roskomnadzor*, ha bloqueado el *acceso a la página web del tabloide alemán Bild en Rusia*, según indicó la agencia Interfax y comprobó EFE. La página *ha sido bloqueada* a petición de la Oficina del Fiscal General el sábado, de acuerdo con el medio ruso.

En las últimas semanas Rusia ha bloqueado y *prohibido el acceso en el país a varios medios* y recursos de información, tanto internacionales como rusos críticos con el Kremlin.

El argumento esgrimido es que difundían información falsa sobre la llamada* "operación militar especial" en Ucrania* o permitían, en el caso de redes sociales, llamamientos a la violencia contra rusos, incluidos militares.

Entre los medios vetados se encuentran los medios internacionales Euronews, BBC, Deutsche Welle, Voice of America y Radio Liberty, así como los rusos independientes Echo de Moscú, Tv Rain y Meduza (con sede en Letonia). Además, Rusia ha restringido *el acceso al servicio de noticias de Google* y a las redes sociales Instagram, Facebook y Twitter.


----------



## Top5 (27 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Sean Penn llama a boicotear los Oscars 2022 si la Academia veta la intervención de Zelenski: "Yo mismo fundiré mis estatuillas"



Que las funda...

Nunca ha sido un buen actor.


----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

troperker dijo:


> yo creo que en la epoca de la guerra fria los sovieticos tenian todo para aplastar me dia europa
> 
> el caso actual es que muchos ven el avance ruso es lento
> si hubiera pasado en 2014 los rusos no hubieran tenido muchos problemas dicen otros
> ...



Nadie ha invadido un país de 40 millones de habitantes desde la IIGM, es más, la batalla de Kiev por parte del III Reich fue una de las peores batallas para los nazis.

De la Wikipedia:

Fuerzas en combate
Bajas
Alemania - URSS
500,000850.0001

128.000 muertos, heridos y desaparecidos2100,000 muertos y 665.000 prisioneros, 884 tanques y 3.178 cañones capturados3


Tuvo que poner Alemania 500.000 soldados con 128.000 muertos para tomar Kiev.


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (27 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esto es lo que hacen los esbirros del payaso drogadicto:
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Para después, habrá tiempo de ajustar cuentas


----------



## mazuste (27 Mar 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Que las funda...
> 
> Nunca ha sido un buen actor.



Pero siempre ha sido un buen activo de la agencia de las tres letras.


----------



## bigmaller (27 Mar 2022)

Y si mañana dicen que vamos con rusia, sin problema. 

Por cierto... Australia está preocupada Porque " El pueblo de la isla de solomon está muy enfadado con su gobierno por firmar un tratado de defensa con china".
Vamos a defender al pueblo. Que buenos somos cojones.


----------



## magufone (27 Mar 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Seguro que lanzaron el órdago a ver cómo acababan, si Ucrania colapsaban igual si hubieran entrado, algo que no pasó. Puestos al lío ya no se iban a ir. Lo que ya no sé si se tuvo la intención de rodearla completamente y no tuvieron la capacidad o las ganas de quedar expuestos en esa posición. Vamos que mi duda es si no pudieron rodearla o no quisieron, la entrada tengo claro que no se habría hecho sin un colapso de Ucrania.



Un colapso del gobierno ucraniano siempre entraba dentro de las posibilidades, que no del plan. Aun asi la proximidad de Kiev a la frontera facilita el posicionamiento y si la tienen, esa ventaja, por que no la van a usar? No supone un desgaste fuerte, tienen las lineas de aprovisionamiento cerca y si se tienen que reagrupar o replegar lo tienen a huevo. Raro seria que no se hubiesen posicionado y de no haberlo hecho estariamos hablando de lo inutiles que son por no aprovecharlo...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Mar 2022)

como les gusta jugar a los marcianitos con los tanques turcochinos


----------



## magufone (27 Mar 2022)

Desnazificacion de Ukrain dijo:


> Para después, habrá tiempo de ajustar cuentas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1002287
> Ver archivo adjunto 1002288



Madre, lo tiene todo el tuiquero...


----------



## Top5 (27 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Rusia bloquea la página del tabloide alemán Bild*
> 
> El regulador ruso de comunicaciones, *Roskomnadzor*, ha bloqueado el *acceso a la página web del tabloide alemán Bild en Rusia*, según indicó la agencia Interfax y comprobó EFE. La página *ha sido bloqueada* a petición de la Oficina del Fiscal General el sábado, de acuerdo con el medio ruso.
> 
> ...



Lógico y normal...

_Tú no dejas trabajar a mis medios, yo no dejo trabajar a los tuyos_

Es que se veía venir y hasta han tardado demasiado,


----------



## Top5 (27 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Pero siempre ha sido un buen activo de la agencia de las tres letras.



Por eso siempre les han gustado las chapuzas.


----------



## pepetemete (27 Mar 2022)

Estos son gilipollas... los conozco bien.


----------



## pepetemete (27 Mar 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Lógico y normal...
> 
> _Tú no dejas trabajar a mis medios, yo no dejo trabajar a los tuyos_
> 
> Es que se veía venir y hasta han tardado demasiado,



La puta saluc!


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Mar 2022)

Por que vamos a mandar ni un solo centimo a nadie ?

Esta guerra ni nos va ni nos viene.

No tenemos por que ir con uno de los dos bandos por que a algunos os salga de los cojones.

Ir con Ucrania por que motivo ? por ser un pais machista que envia a los hombres al frente a morir y en cambio deja salir a mujeres por que segun ellos no sirven para luchar ?


----------



## Honkler (27 Mar 2022)

Me resulta extremadamente curioso, lo confieso, que el payaso nazi reciba tantísimo apoyo de la progresía dominante a nivel mundial. Lo que me lleva a (mal) pensar que este monigote es otro producto de los que manejan el cotarro (NWO). No es ni medio normal que TODO el espectro mediático señale en una única dirección. Que la mayor parte de la opinión pública occidental se posicione como se posiciona no me sorprende dado el grado de puerilización que padece (solo hay que leer las TONTERÍAS que se publican en este hilo, y si te pasas por foros como forocoches o el mismo twitter ya es de traca).


----------



## Impresionante (27 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Sean Penn llama a boicotear los Oscars 2022 si la Academia veta la intervención de Zelenski: "Yo mismo fundiré mis estatuillas"



Putos globalistas


----------



## Bartleby (27 Mar 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Que las funda...
> 
> Nunca ha sido un buen actor.




En Mystic River me gustó. Creo que ganó un Óscar con esa película


----------



## apocalippsis (27 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Les van a quitar hasta las peganitas, digo los tatupollas.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (27 Mar 2022)

❗For the last time for all rednecks and degenerates from JewSA

Ukrainian people are fighting for FREEDOM, for white ukrainian nation, for white ukrainian women, for white ukrainian children, for the ancestor's land, for our homes, business, against asiatic Russian hordes of bolsheviks, who are killing white Europeans, who are raping white women, who are destroying full cities, houses, shops, schools, hospitals, churches all what they can. RUSSIA wanna enslave Ukraine, rebuils USSR 2.0

Nobody in Ukraine is fighting for the president or other members of the government. Only degenerates can think that this liberation war is all about some high rank persons. Only total idiots.

✊ @whitelivesmatter818

@wlmforum818


----------



## Azrael_II (27 Mar 2022)

Va a hacia Ucrania Gisbert

He entendido que quiere dar otra versión de lo que ocurre, no para defender los intereses de Rusia, sino los de España que considera que debe ser independiente


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Un colapso del gobierno ucraniano siempre entraba dentro de las posibilidades, que no del plan. Aun asi la proximidad de Kiev a la frontera facilita el posicionamiento y si la tienen, esa ventaja, por que no la van a usar? No supone un desgaste fuerte, tienen las lineas de aprovisionamiento cerca y si se tienen que reagrupar o replegar lo tienen a huevo. Raro seria que no se hubiesen posicionado y de no haberlo hecho estariamos hablando de lo inutiles que son por no aprovecharlo...



La frontera entre Rusia y Ucrania tiene mas de 1.500 km de largo ( la distancia de Madrid a Bruselas), avanzaron por toda la frontera como les parecio poco, le sumaron Bielorusia y Crimea...consecuencias...una debacle total, sin logistica para eso ( es que para ese frente a lo mejor ni el US Army que tiene la mejor logistica del mundo podria haber llegado), dispersion total, unidades perdidas, inconexas, incomunicadas, deserciones, abandono de vehiculos, un festin para pequeñas partidas de ucros con antitanques, un autentico tiro al pato.

¿Pero como podeis defender esto?.

Z es lo peor que he visto en la historia militar.


----------



## amcxxl (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (27 Mar 2022)

Parece que los de OTAN ya han conseguido a su gran artista.










Es una pena lo que esta pasando.


----------



## pepetemete (27 Mar 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Se observa un ambiente de miedo histérico en la población, concretamente entre los más pro OTAN. Mucho nerviosismo, mucho dramatismo, todos lamentándose a lágrima viva por los civiles ucranianos... Que hay que acogerlos, hay que ayudarlos, hay que rescatarlos, hay que salvarlos como sea blablabla...
> 
> Que sí, que lo están pasando muy mal, pero, vamos a ver:
> 
> ...



Mucha gente desconoce el cuidado que tienen los israelíes antes de bombardear un edificio...de buenos parecen tontos...lo puede comprobar cualquiera. 
Incluso en los check points, la paciencia es impresionante.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (27 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Dispuestos a comer mierda por el cara lechuza y sus quinquis tatuados? ¿En serio que merece la pena? ¿En serio?
> 
> Los políticos se ríen de la gente, en su cara.



En serio, tio en serio... en serio... .tio en serio...
Por un trasnochado espia de la kgb en serio, en serio


----------



## Proletario Blanco (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Proletario Blanco (27 Mar 2022)

_

_


----------



## Fauna iberica (27 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Pero siempre ha sido un buen activo de la agencia de las tres letras.



Y este es el que iba de chavista.
Un agente doble más bien.








Sean Penn llora la muerte de Chávez: "Los pobres pierden a un adalid"







www.google.com


----------



## amcxxl (27 Mar 2022)

te refieres a los que Putin llamo escoria ??

tambien dijo que era el momento de "purificar" el pais


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (27 Mar 2022)

Terribles imágenes en Ucrania. NO HAY PALABRAS.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Top5 (27 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> En Mystic River me gustó. Creo que ganó un Óscar con esa película



El director fue Clint Eastwood...

Los Oscar siempre han sido muy subjetivos a la hora de valorar quién hizo brillar una película...

si es cuestión de gustos, a MI nunca me gusto.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Mar 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Se observa un ambiente de miedo histérico en la población, concretamente entre los más pro OTAN. Mucho nerviosismo, mucho dramatismo, todos lamentándose a lágrima viva por los civiles ucranianos... Que hay que acogerlos, hay que ayudarlos, hay que rescatarlos, hay que salvarlos como sea blablabla...
> 
> Que sí, que lo están pasando muy mal, pero, vamos a ver:
> 
> ...





Si es verdad que se llevan dias viendo incrementando esa isteria con todo el tema este de la guerra.

Ademas meten una publicidad salvaje sobre que rusia es estiercol y esta perdiendo la guerra y son unos inutiles y putin acabara suicidandose.

A mi me mosquea tanta publicidad que no entiendo a que viene.

Ademas esta guerra ni deberia irnos ni venirnos no se por que nos tenemos que meter en esto.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Nicors (27 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> aniquilado ? Creo que aviones han perdido pocos, lo que sucede es que hacen pocas salidas, porque el beneficio es poco comparado con el riesgo, eso es al menos lo que he leido



Salen de noche, son mejores pilotos que los rusos.


----------



## Impresionante (27 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1002314



Muy bien cepillado el pelo postureo


----------



## Honkler (27 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Salen de noche, son mejores pilotos que los rusos.



Al ignore, ya no aguanto más gilipolleces infantiloides.


----------



## bangkoriano (27 Mar 2022)

Mujer torturada y muerta en un colegio con la esvástica grabada en su estómago


----------



## kelden (27 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Y este es el que iba de chavista.
> Un agente doble más bien.
> 
> 
> ...



Si dejas al margen cuestiones geopolíticas es muy normal que si por ideología tiras para un tipo como Chavez, otro como Putin no te parezca demasiado bien. Otra cosa es que el destino los aliara contra un enemigo común.

Eso es lo que tienen los yankis, que son capaces de unir a gente de todo pelaje contra ellos. Eso solo lo consiguen los grandes hijoputas ...


----------



## Eneko Aritza (27 Mar 2022)

Misiles contra depósitos de combustible en Lutsk esta noche


----------



## troperker (27 Mar 2022)

Pcranales dijo:


> Pregunta seria, ¿por qué ucrania no ataca rusia en su territorio? La tiene a un tiro de piedra, no para conquistar o avanzar obvio, pero podría haber atentados, o ataques con drones, sabotajes, etc. Estos podrían provocar pánico entre la población y presión a la cúpula rusa para negociar.



si lo han intentando lanzando misiles del sistema toshka que poseen en ucrania pero han sido derribado por las defensas de rusia


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## ATDTn (27 Mar 2022)

Sean Penn. El postureo es lo importante, de nuevo.

Recuerdo su "ayuda" en el huracán Katrina. Como le daban caña cuando era "de izquierdas":
(Capitaneaba un bote para salvar niños. Desgraciadamente el séquito (incluyendo un fotógrafo) hizo que el bote se llenara de agua)

In 2005, as Hurricane Katrina devastated New Orleans, *Penn skippered a small boat to rescue some kids trapped in the floods*. Unfortunately, weighed down by his entourage, including a personal photographer on hand to document the forthcoming heroics, the good ship Sean sprang a leak and rapidly became waterlogged.


El Times dice que ha "madurado" al pasar de izquierdista de postureo a activista maduro:
*The actor has evolved from posturing leftie into mature activist*










What Sean Penn was doing in Ukraine, and why he had to leave


It would be easy to be cynical about Sean Penn’s presence in war-torn Ukraine. As regards ill-conceived personal interventions in disaster zones, the actor has




www.thetimes.co.uk




.



Top5 dijo:


> El director fue Clint Eastwood...
> 
> Los Oscar siempre han sido muy subjetivos a la hora de valorar quién hizo brillar una película...
> 
> si es cuestión de gustos, a MI nunca me gusto.


----------



## Zhukov (27 Mar 2022)

El parte de hoy, sobre atrocidades y demás









Parte de guerra 27/03/2022 – crímenes de guerra ucranianos


AYER 26 Marzo Resumen de Strelkov Durante el día, no hubo cambios significativos en el frente. Los combates continuaron en la zona de Izyum y al sur de la ciudad, lo que indica una amenaza para las…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## Vilux (27 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Pregúntale a Alemania si está dispuesta a construir el Nord Stream III, a ver que pasa. Es más, recuérdaselo dentro de 15 años a ver si se han olvidado.



Alemania ya está buscando rublos desesperadamente, verás su prestigio cuando se baje las bragas ante Rusia porque no le queda otra.

Manda huevos que los que bombardearon Belgrado se erijan ahora en faros de moralidad y amenacen con dejar de respirar si Rusia hace lo mismo que ellos.


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

Otra de las mentiras extendidas en el foro por los Putincels para proteger a su lider es decir que el ataque en el Donbass no podia hacerse porque los ucros alli estan muy fortificados.

Eso es falso, las trincheras dmitry de mierda de los ucros alli hubiesen dado verguenza en 1914, son perfectamente rebasables.

Una ofensivsa en el Donbass hubiese sido un exito para Rusia, y lo han cambiado por una derrota catastrofica.


----------



## Gotthard (27 Mar 2022)

Pcranales dijo:


> Pregunta seria, ¿por qué ucrania no ataca rusia en su territorio? La tiene a un tiro de piedra, no para conquistar o avanzar obvio, pero podría haber atentados, o ataques con drones, sabotajes, etc. Estos podrían provocar pánico entre la población y presión a la cúpula rusa para negociar.



Un ataque ucraniano a civiles rusos en territorio ruso esta en los sueños humedos de Putin, pero los ucranianos lo saben y no se lo van a dar.

La segunda guerra de chechenia se justifico por un ataque checheno a edificios de viviendas.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Feriri88 (27 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No, pero *Mariupol,* estratégica ciudad que completa la "nacionalización" *del Mar de Azov*, está ya casi liquidada. Espero que esta noticia no te amargue ni afecte su noche.



Impresionante 


Y para eso han perdido a el resto de Europa como mercado, al resto de Ucrania, Moldavia, Georgia y el odio infinito de balticos y polacos ademas de reforzar a la Otan y rearmar Alemania 

Seguro que todos los oligarcas se pasan el verano con el yate por el Azov



Quien coño quiere Monaco o Porto Fino


----------



## Tierra Azul (27 Mar 2022)

esto esta pasando








Ukrainian Forces Want to Surrender and Azov Forces Started Shooting At Them – They Are At War With Each Other


US Navy veteran and independent journalist, Patrick Lancaster, has been making regular reports from Ukraine since the beginning of the crisis. His reports reveal that what is happening on the…




dailyexpose.uk


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (27 Mar 2022)

*[HILO OFICIAL] ESCASEZ DE DIÉSEL | RACIONAMIENTO | SE ESPERA UNA PRIMAVERA CALIENTE*


----------



## El-Mano (27 Mar 2022)

Ascenso de Putin al poder desde la perspectiva de este "youtuber". Lo estoy viendo ahora, no tiene más pinta. No es el típico youtuber simplista, hizo uno de zelenski que os animo a verlo también.


----------



## amcxxl (27 Mar 2022)

Así es como los kadyrovitas atrapan a los nazis de Azov en Mariupol, que intentan salir disfrazados de civiles.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (27 Mar 2022)

Están llenando de owneds a la televisión rusa en estos dos hilos:





__





Los rusos empiezan a admitir la debacle en Moscu


Limpiaos el culo la lefa de Putin y escuchad, las mentiras no duran cuando tu ejercito ha sido medio aplastado y no hay comida para comer jejejej




www.burbuja.info





En este por admitir las cagadas y la cara de acojone que llevan









GRAN JUGADA MAESTRA DE PUTIN: toda la guerra para DEJAR LA SITUACIÓN DE RUSIA PEOR QUE ANTES... ¿De que le ha servido la invasión a Putin?


Como bien sabéis, Rusia ha anunciado que se dedicará a concentrarse meramente en el Donbass y a mantener Crimea, y que renuncia al cambio de régimen y la anexión...




www.burbuja.info





En este por pillar in fraganti a RUSSIA 24 y Pravda hablando de capturar Kiev en febrero y luego reculando en marzo

Soloviev y Strelkov son un espectaculo en la television estatal.


----------



## Marchamaliano (27 Mar 2022)

Neonazis de mierda, putos asesinos y criminales.


----------



## amcxxl (27 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Un ataque ucraniano a civiles rusos en territorio ruso esta en los sueños humedos de Putin, pero los ucranianos lo saben y no se lo van a dar.
> 
> La segunda guerra de chechenia se justifico por un ataque checheno a edificios de viviendas.



Ya se ha dado, en la region de Belgorod murio un arcipreste ortodoxo por el ataque con misiles ucraniano hace un par de dias o tres

no cambia nada, Ucrania dejara de existir como estado y como regimen politico en cualquier caso


----------



## Nico (27 Mar 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Impresionante
> 
> Y para eso han perdido a el resto de Europa como mercado, al resto de Ucrania, Moldavia, Georgia y el odio infinito de balticos y polacos ademas de reforzar a la Otan y rearmar Alemania




Está respondido aquí (lo linkeo para no copiar la respuesta):









GRAN JUGADA MAESTRA DE PUTIN: toda la guerra para DEJAR LA SITUACIÓN DE RUSIA PEOR QUE ANTES... ¿De que le ha servido la invasión a Putin?


...sigue Los garantes no firmarán nada si tenemos tropas en espera. Por qué creo que la guerra puede terminar rápidamente - y sólo Putin y su séquito están tirando... Porque... ¿Johnson, Biden, Duda, Erdogan? ¿Quién se va a sentar a hablar de algo si las tropas están al acecho? ¿Quién va a...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## mazuste (27 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Y este es el que iba de chavista.
> Un agente doble más bien.
> 
> 
> ...



Pues siempre hubo rumores que estaba implicado en la muerte de Chavez.
Simplemente lo reflejo.


----------



## Evangelion (27 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Les van a quitar hasta las peganitas, digo los tatupollas.



¡Que bonita y qué habitable están dejando la ciudad¡


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Salen de noche, son mejores pilotos que los rusos.



sí, pero salen lo justito, cuando hay objetivos claros, cuando el beneficio compensa el riesgo


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Mar 2022)

es absolutamente lógico y normal, la apología del crimen no es opinión


----------



## Tierra Azul (27 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Están llenando de owneds a la televisión rusa en estos dos hilos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Desadaptado Disfuncional cagando mierda de nuevo....Oye "rusófono" o "rusófilo", has visto a ukronanzis llegando a Moscúh? Mira que eres risible, del ridiculo que te deje el otro dia con tus manipulaciones


----------



## chemarin (27 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Este es el problema.
> 
> La gente se piensa que ser nazi es algo como ser un friki. Como al que le gustan los comics o los videojuegos.
> 
> ...



De todos modos la guerra se ha producido por bastantes más razones de porque haya nazis en Ucrania, eso por sí mismo no la hubiera desatado, el tema es que esos nazis estaban asesinando a rusos continuamente, pero incluso esto no ha sido lo principal para entrar, hay otras razones incluso más poderosas. Putin lo explicó, la desnazificación era solo una de sus razones.


----------



## John Orfidahl (27 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> El parte de hoy, sobre atrocidades y demás
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como va el embolsamiento de Kiev?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dylan Leary (27 Mar 2022)

IN THE DONETSK AND LUHANSK DIRECTIONS UKRAINIAN DEFENDERS CONTINUE TO DEFEND OUR LAND

Thanks to the skillful actions and skill of the military personnel of the Joint Forces Group, 5 enemy attacks were successfully repelled during the current day. Our soldiers inflicted losses on the Russian invaders.

Today, on March 27, Ukrainian defenders destroyed 2 tanks, an infantry fighting vehicle and an enemy car.

In total, during the current week, units of the Joint Forces group repelled 63 enemy attacks. Our servicemen destroyed 80 tanks, 72 armored vehicles and 48 vehicles, 19 artillery systems, 7 unmanned aerial vehicles, 14 aircraft, a helicopter and an enemy patrol boat. Also, the soldiers of the Joint Forces destroyed a modern Russian electronic warfare system "Leer-3" and captured five BMP-3 invaders.

Ukrainian servicemen continue to courageously and heroically deter the invasion of the aggressor!


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Erebus. (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (27 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ya se ha dado, en la region de Belgorod murio un arcipreste ortodoxo por el ataque con misiles ucraniano hace un par de dias o tres
> 
> no cambia nada, Ucrania dejara de existir como estado y como regimen politico en cualquier caso



Me refiero a una masacre no un cura que le atiza en la mollera un cacho de chatarra de un Tochka destruido por los S-400.


----------



## Tierra Azul (27 Mar 2022)

John Orfidahl dijo:


> Como va el embolsamiento de Kiev?



tomate un orfidal, se te ve nerviosa.....


----------



## Teuro (27 Mar 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Alemania ya está buscando rublos desesperadamente, verás su prestigio cuando se baje las bragas ante Rusia porque no le queda otra.
> 
> Manda huevos que los que bombardearon Belgrado se erijan ahora en faros de moralidad y amenacen con dejar de respirar si Rusia hace lo mismo que ellos.



Si los rusos se encabezonan nadie duda de que los alemanes van a pagar con rublos. La opción de parar la industria alemana no es opción realisa salvo alguna cabeza loca en EEUU. Pero le dan la razón a Trump cuando en la ONU advertía por el 2008 a los alemanes diciéndoles que se rendirían a los rusos mientras que la delegación germana se descojonaba de risa. Pues bien, ahora tenemos a Alemania que va a construir centrales regasificadoras a contrareloj para dejar de comprar gas ruso en un par de años (según Borrel). Que por cierto, está por ver que efectivamente ocurra, puesto que lo mismo Rusia cierra esta crisis "de alguna forma".

PD: No conozo ningún caso donde el camello (Rusia) deje ir por las buenas al yonqui (Alemania) así como así. Lo mismo en el último momento hace como Telefónica y te da 3 meses gratis con un 20% de descuento si firmas un contrato de permanencia por tres años.


----------



## Impresionante (27 Mar 2022)

*Trump acusa a Biden de haber matado el "sueño americano" con su política*

El expresidente estadounidense Donald Trump ha culpado a la actual Administración por la situación en torno a Ucrania, la alta inflación, el aumento de los precios de la gasolina y de forma particular ha responsabilizado a Joe Biden por haber matado el "sueño americano".

"Puedes tomar a cinco de los peores presidentes de la historia de EEUU, ponerlos juntos, y no harán tanto daño como el que hizo Joe Biden en solo 15 meses. Mató el sueño americano en un año", señaló Trump.
Las críticas del exmandatario fueron vertidas durante un mitin de partidarios en Commerce, Georgia, donde Trump se desbordó con sus palabras y llamó al actual presidente estadounidense "hijo de p*ta dormido" porque en su opinión la situación en torno a Ucrania no se habría desarrollado de la forma actual si EEUU hubiera estado dirigido por él.
"La invasión de Ucrania nunca debió ocurrir. Y como todo el mundo dice: si yo estuviera en la Casa Blanca (…) Los demócratas son malos en la economía, terribles en el tema de la inflación, malos en el contexto de Ucrania, nunca debería haber ocurrido", sentenció Trump.
SPUTNIK


----------



## Erebus. (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (27 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Putin tiene suerte de que la guerra sea con Ucrania, si la hace con Turquia ya no quedaria nada de su ejercito de juguete.
> 
> Con USA no comparo porque me da la risa.



Turquía es parte de la OTAN, y aporta el mayor número de infantería muy dura, no como los blandengues europeos, por eso le permiten sus desplantes. Si hubiera algún enfrentamiento con los rusos solo será un cruce de misiles, y espero nunca suceda.


----------



## hartman (27 Mar 2022)

parece que esta pensando "¿que estah disiendo loco?"


----------



## Proletario Blanco (27 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Muy bien cepillado el pelo postureo



Piensa en Lenin.....


----------



## NPI (27 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> A-LU-CI-NAN-TE.
> 
> Primer párrafo del artículo del ABC:
> 
> "Ucrania ha perdido al menos 74 tanques, destruidos o capturados, desde que Rusia comenzó la invasión el 24 de febrero, pero ha hecho con al menos 117 de los rusos, según analistas de inteligencia *que han estudiado fotos y vídeos publicados en redes sociales*."



El Abecedario nunca decepciona


----------



## apocalippsis (27 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> ¡Que bonita y qué habitable están dejando la ciudad¡



Es normal que primero entre la infanteria en las ciudades (Gracias a que los rusos no las quieren demoler a pepinazos )y cuando aseguran posiciones lleguen los tanques, ¿o te crees que la carne de cañon (los soldaditos) es tonta ?


----------



## frangelico (27 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> .....
> 
> 
> *Paco anécdota judiorusa*
> ...



Solo se puede comer lo que sale del mar si tiene 
aletas y escamas.


----------



## Top5 (27 Mar 2022)

Se les esta yendo la castaña que da gusto...

La compañía de seguros Zurich cambia su logo por culpa del símbolo de la invasión rusa a Ucrania

¿Cambiaran el nombre de la ciudad de Zurich?
¿Y ZaragoZa?


----------



## Dr Zar (27 Mar 2022)

para Rusia esta operación militar es una operación menor,sin más importancia si le apetece al zar acaba la película está en 24 horas,pero el objetivo ha sido ir a medio gas para no matar un número de civiles elevado.Las mariconas globalistas que sigan cachondas mientras Rusia cumple sus objetivos en Ucrania.Confianza ciega en el zar.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Mar 2022)

Exacto, los países bálticos y del este de europa se están comportando ( por regla general, siempre hay algún garbanzo negro ) de forma admirable


----------



## magufone (27 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> A-LU-CI-NAN-TE.
> 
> Primer párrafo del artículo del ABC:
> 
> "Ucrania ha perdido al menos 74 tanques, destruidos o capturados, desde que Rusia comenzó la invasión el 24 de febrero, pero ha hecho con al menos 117 de los rusos, según analistas de inteligencia *que han estudiado fotos y vídeos publicados en redes sociales*."



Se viene doctorado y master en analisis gráfico de redes sociales.
Con sus correspondientes cuotas jenaricas y resilientes. Y baja huella de carbono.


----------



## chemarin (27 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Más de una vez he pensado en denunciar a *.* al SEBIN por Internet, es lo que merece por su falta de humanidad.



Hombre, tampoco nos pasemos, usa el ignore, yo lo hice desde el 2014, es un tipo maligno, cierto, pero tampoco creo que sea un asesino. Bueno, de la verdad sí lo es.


----------



## Irene Adler (27 Mar 2022)

Como decía mi abuela…”pide como si le hubiera hecho la boca un fraile…”

Qué le queda por pedir? rollos de papel film de repuesto para sus amigos?


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## crocodile (27 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Así es como los kadyrovitas atrapan a los nazis de Azov en Mariupol, que intentan salir disfrazados de civiles.



Mariupol libre de asesinos ukronazis y Otanicos varios, joderos follayankees.


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 Mar 2022)

LA PSICO-GUERRA DE UCRANIA:

No se trata de percepción EMOCIONAL, ni de IDEOLOGÍA, ni de creencia RELIGIOSA, ni de TEORÍA CONSPIRATIVA, ni de ALIENACIÓN informativa, ni de "INTERPRETACIÓN" analítica.
Ni de estética "ESPIRITUAL", ni de toda esa porquería (tóxica y desechable) que el SISTEMA CAPITALISTA te inyecta (a modo de CULTURIZACIÓN y socialización oficial) desde el jardín de infantes, la escuela primaria, la secundaria, y (si eres un privilegiado social) desde la universidad impartidora de "NORMALIDAD ACEPTADA".

En síntesis, lo BÁSICO para que te conviertas en un ZOMBIE biológico psico-programado por algoritmos (y sin cerebro propio). Cuya función básica es MIRAR Y CONSUMIR lo que otros te analizan e INTERPRETAN.
Se trata del FACTOR PRIMARIO, de lo que antecede al "ANÁLISIS" de la información. Del "ACONTECIMIENTO", de lo que puede palparse y tocarse con los SENTIDOS, de la IMAGEN que antecede a la comprensión del TÍTULO Y EL TEXTO.
Se TRATA en suma de lo que PODEMOS VER con nuestros PROPIOS OJOS, sin intermediación "interpretativa", lo FÁCTICO, la REALIDAD cruda como viene.
En síntesis, se trata de lo que VES realmente en la PANTALLA de tu celu o del TV. Sin que ningún "analista" o periodista ALIENADO (y/o descerebrado) del sistema te lo "interprete" o deforme.

¿Y QUE VEN TUS OJOS cuando miras las "NOTICIAS" sobre Ucrania en una PANTALLA?
ves lo obvio: títulos, imágenes, videos, toneladas de textos encabezados por la palabra PUTIN. "Putin INVADE", "Putin MATA", "Putin arroja BOMBAS QUÍMICAS", "Putin ASESINA POBLACIÓN CIVIL", etc, etc. Acompañados de ciudades BOMBARDEADAS y destruidas, multitudes aterrorizadas HUYENDO, Crisis HUMANITARIA y todo tipo de ADVERTENCIAS sobre los que el "MONSTRUO" puede llegar a hacer con el INOCENTE pueblo de Ucrania.

En conclusión:
al final de los bombardeos solo te queda "VISUALMENTE" en limpio una cosa:
PUTIN ESTÁ MATANDO GENTE, y está "POR TODOS LADOS" convirtiendo a Ucrania en una condenable y execrable RUINA visual.
Y... digo yo...a este tipo... Putin... ¿Qué clase de MOTIVACIÓN política, económica o social, lo guía?

Interpretación periodística:
NINGUNA, el tipo es un ENTE racionalmente inestable. Y solo está descrito en el último PERFIL PSICOLÓGICO de la CIA por la CNN. Cuya evaluación bio-sico-social concluye que el CARNICERO DE RUSIA, un día que caminaba por el jardín de su mansión frente al Mar Negro, fue fatalmente POSEÍDO por el SÍNDROME HITLER.

Y no hay nada que hacer... lo que le pasa por la cabeza (y el cuerpo) a este ASESÍNO SERIAL (o "CRIMINAL DE GUERRA" como lo bautizó el psico-Vampiro Joe Biden) solo puede ser discernido por el manual "MI LUCHA" de Adolfo Hitler.
Al menos esa es la CONCLUSIÓN PROFESIONAL a la que han arribado millones de analistas y periodistas acreditados y legitimados por la academia de la INFORMACIÓN OBJETIVA. Marketinizada en estadística GANANCIAL por las grandes CADENAS informativas de la Casa Blanca.

Este ruso "PELADO" y misterioso de los ojos gélidos... es un MALO de verdad.
Que te ENTRA por la percepción, los sentidos, el título, los textos, las fotos, y el imprescindible y deseado VIDEO.
Visualmente (y como INTERPRETACIÓN ajena) solo nos queda una versión en SERIE (y por entregas) de la GUERRA DE UCRANIA.
Y un verdadero "MALO ENTRE LOS MALOS" que se comió a la HISTORIA, el ARGUMENTO y al resto de los PERSONAJES.

¿Y DE QUE HABLA HOY EL MUNDO?
Respuesta: de "PUTIN Y SUS MALDADES".
Agregue algo MÁS, profesor. Agrego: el mundo también habla de que el CARNICERO DE RUSIA siempre CUMPLE con sus amenazas... Siga: y que, sin lugar a dudas, el tipo tiene el PODER NUCLEAR... y que es el único capaz de tirar una BOMBA NUCLEAR sin derramar una sola y puta lágrima...

¿Y que QUIERE Putin?
Eso mismo... quiere que hablen de él... MUCHO, mucho... todo el tiempo...
Que cuando lanza un misil hipersónico desde 12.000 kms de distancia ... y revienta un BLANCO MILITAR usa-OTAN camuflado como un shopping comercial en Ucrania... los INTEPRETADORES mediáticos le digan (repetida y compulsivamente) ASESINO NUCLEAR.

QUE HABLEN, QUE HABLEN,
que lo pongan en VIVO Y EN DIRECTO (durante las 24 hs) como el factor excluyente (y creíble) del PELIGRO NUCLEAR.

¿VIERON algún barco, submarino, o avión de la OTAN por Ucrania, por el Mar Negro, por el Báltico, o por los titulares de las cadenas mediáticas, durante todo este mes de la GUERRA DE UCRANIA?
¿Vieron a la bandera de EEUU, a Biden, a Macron, o al canciller alemán, caminando últimamente por Kiev, o transitando (desde el aire, mar y tierra) por el TERRITORIO ucraniano?
NADA...

El amable televidente globalizado solo vio a Putin ASESINO NUCLEAR multiplicándose por todos los espacios terrestres, espaciales, mediáticos, psicosociales y geográficos-militares de la Guerra en Ucrania
¿Y por qué NADIE VE a los SOCIOS de la yanqui-OTAN ?

Respuesta:
Porqué el ÚNICO QUE ESTÁ en Ucrania (durante las 24 horas) es Putin.

¿Y QUIÉN VA GANANDO LA GUERRA?
Estadístico: solo puede GANAR una guerra alguien que está MATERIALMENTE posicionado en el ESCENARIO REAL del combate.
Y si los yanquis y la OTAN ya "NO APARECEN" por Ucrania, el único GANADOR ESTADÍSTICO es el único que APARECE. O sea, Putin.

¿Y que DICE la estrategia militar?
Dice que la mejor VICTORIA MILITAR es aquella que se consigue con el TERROR antes que con la FUERZA MILITAR. Terror MILITAR-NUCLEAR, agregaría el jefe del Kremlin.

MANUEL FREYTAS / IAR Noticias


----------



## Life park (27 Mar 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Se les esta yendo la castaña que da gusto...
> 
> La compañía de seguros Zurich cambia su logo por culpa del símbolo de la invasión rusa a Ucrania
> 
> ...



Y la Zarzuela


----------



## fulcrum29smt (27 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> el hecho de que ese caza vuele a 50 metros del suelo deja claro que Rusia tiene el control, absoluto del cielo, si levantase el vuelo a su altura normal de operacion seria derribado por los S-400
> puede ser el caza que derribaron hace 4 dias, no sabes la fecha del video, podria ser de hace semanas



No es raro que de cuando en cuando se saquen algún avión aún operativo, lo vienen haciendo desde hace tiempo, seguramente el primer día tras la sorpresa o incluso antes movieron algunos fuera del aerodromo y lo camuflaron.

Tan bien puede ser que sea un Mig-29 donado por Eslovaquia o Polonia, a saber, lo que si es cierto es que vuela bajo y con la de manpads que esta manejando los Ucranianos es casí más fácil que sea derribado por ellos mismos. De hecho ya han habido varios derribos, el Mi-24 famoso, un Su-25 hace unos días y alguno más.

De todas maneras, si le detecta un Awacs A-50M poco va a durar, comunicará su posición con un caza Su-30SM o un Su-35S y se lo merienda sin que se entere el Mig-29A (y no es coña), ni se dará cuenta hasta que tenga el misil AA-12 Adder (designación Rusa R-77M, es el equivalente del AIM-120 Amraam) encima.







Los que seguisteis el hilo de Siria os acordaréis de la táctica que usaban los F-16 Turcos para derribar los cazabombarderos de Siria. El caza interceptor recibe la posición del AWACS y sin encender su radar se acerca al blanco hasta entrar en parametros optimos del tiro del misil, lo lanza y este vuela (con su radar activo también apagado) recibiendo actualizaciones de posición del blanco por parte del AWACS, cuando el misil esta a aproximadamente 15-20 Kms del blanco enciende su radar activo blocando al blanco y autodirigiéndose hacia el.


Los S-400 tambíen tienen un misil que hace lo mismo, el misil 40N6 con un alcance de 400 Kms y una velocidad de Mach 7 que tiene un techo de de 30 Kms de altura, también puede recibir por datalink datos de un AWACS y hacer exactamente lo mismo que el AA-12.

Adicionalmente y sin intervención del AWACS, solo reportando la posición inicial también dispone de un modo de busqueda y destrucción. En este el misil sube hasta una altitud y distancia determinada (se desconocen esos datos logicamente), donde enciende su radar activo buscando su blanco y autodirigiéndose contra el mismo. Este modo es efectivo incluso contra aviones que vuelen a baja cota/altitud a distancias extremadamente grandes.


----------



## Señor X (27 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> A-LU-CI-NAN-TE.
> 
> Primer párrafo del artículo del ABC:
> 
> "Ucrania ha perdido al menos 74 tanques, destruidos o capturados, desde que Rusia comenzó la invasión el 24 de febrero, pero ha hecho con al menos 117 de los rusos, según analistas de inteligencia *que han estudiado fotos y vídeos publicados en redes sociales*."



Según el plumilla, si ve en twitter que unos soldados ucranianos encuentran un blindado "ruso" (uno ucraniano con la letra correspondiente) y lo ponen a funcionar es que: Ucrania gana un blindado y Rusia pierde otro. La realidad es que varios soldados ucranianos se han dedicado a perder el tiempo en redes sociales y los rusos no saben de qué les están hablando. Como para creer a los verificadores de pérdidas de material, son como los de bulos.


----------



## Remequilox (27 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> A-LU-CI-NAN-TE.
> 
> Primer párrafo del artículo del ABC:
> 
> "Ucrania ha perdido al menos 74 tanques, destruidos o capturados, desde que Rusia comenzó la invasión el 24 de febrero, pero ha hecho con al menos 117 de los rusos, según analistas de inteligencia *que han estudiado fotos y vídeos publicados en redes sociales*."



Seguro que un montón de becarios se pasan por el foro burbuja un ratito cada mañana para enterarse de como va la guerra y hacer sus artículos de prensa o informe de inteligencia.


----------



## Epicii (27 Mar 2022)

En política nadie dice la verdad...

Quien niegue que en el gobierno ucraniano hay elementos nazis, miente...
Quien niegue que Rusia tiene intereses de mantener a Ucrania bajo su dominio, miente...
Quien niegue que EEUU se beneficia de la guerra, y no quiere la paz, miente...
Quien niegue que es la OTAN la que rodea a Rusia de bases, miente...
Quien niegue que el ejercito ruso ataca civiles y comete crímenes de guerra, miente...

Tomar partido en política internacional, como si fuera un partido de futbol es una estupidez...


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ya se ha dado, en la region de Belgorod murio un arcipreste ortodoxo por el ataque con misiles ucraniano hace un par de dias o tres
> 
> no cambia nada, Ucrania dejara de existir como estado y como regimen politico en cualquier caso



Desafortunadamente me temo que el estado que va a dejar de existir en breve es la Federacion rusa.

No es porque los ucranianos sean mas listos que los rusos, solo son mas humildes, reconocen la superioridad de occidente y estan dispuestos a ponerse en manos de Europa, los rusos son estupidos pero no lo reconocen.

Habra que repartirse Rusia con China, no podemos permitir que China llegue a Kaliningrado ( que por otra parte hay que reintegrarlo ya a Alemania).


----------



## frangelico (27 Mar 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Se les esta yendo la castaña que da gusto...
> 
> La compañía de seguros Zurich cambia su logo por culpa del símbolo de la invasión rusa a Ucrania
> 
> ...



Y Zelenski no se cambia el apellido ?


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Magick (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## magufone (27 Mar 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Según el plumilla, si ve en twitter que unos soldados ucranianos encuentran un blindado "ruso" (uno ucraniano con la letra correspondiente) y lo ponen a funcionar es que: Ucrania gana un blindado y Rusia pierde otro. La realidad es que varios soldados ucranianos se han dedicado a perder el tiempo en redes sociales y los rusos no saben de qué les están hablando. Como para creer a los verificadores de pérdidas de material, son como los de bulos.



Algunos blindados ni tenian la pintura de la z seca del todo.
Pero peor son los que aparecen con z pintadas con fotoshop... Que se notan un huevo...


----------



## chemarin (27 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Va a hacia Ucrania Gisbert
> 
> He entendido que quiere dar otra versión de lo que ocurre, no para defender los intereses de Rusia, sino los de España que considera que debe ser independiente



Otro tontaina, ¿qué se cree que se va a poder mover por Ucrania como si estuviera en España? Y suponiendo que logre entrar y consiga algún pase de prensa, ¿irá a la zona de guerra o se quedará por el occidente y diciendo que no hay guerra, que todo está tranquilo? Básicamente te lo digo porque hay alguno que va diciendo que no hay guerra porque se ha limitado a quedarse en Kiev, y claro, si te quedas por la ciudad puede que llegues a la conclusión que es una guerra falsa.


----------



## JAGGER (28 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> esto esta pasando
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Curiosidad: Otra nazi confesa que además es prorusa. Vete a copular con problanco, si no es que le dan asco las mujeres. Jajajaja.


----------



## crocodile (28 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Neonazis de mierda, putos asesinos y criminales.



Y basura asquerosa genocida los que los apoyan , nazis puros


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

Pues si:


----------



## un mundo feliz (28 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Otro tontaina, ¿qué se cree que se va a poder mover por Ucrania como si estuviera en España? Y suponiendo que logre entrar y consiga algún pase de prensa, ¿irá a la zona de guerra o se quedará por el occidente y diciendo que no hay guerra, que todo está tranquilo? Básicamente te lo digo porque hay alguno que va diciendo que no hay guerra porque se ha limitado a quedarse en Kiev, y claro, si te quedas por la ciudad puede que llegues a la conclusión que es una guerra falsa.



Ruben es un buen tipo, busca la verdad y no le importa sacar las verguenzas de unos y otros. Pero también, a mi modo ver, un inconsciente por meterse en la boca del lobo y encima no va a sacar nada en claro.


----------



## Azrael_II (28 Mar 2022)

Off topic, pero para que veáis que pasa cuando se pasa a la Fase 2, guerra total;

Me ha dado por mirar otras guerras y la II Guerra Mundial, aunque sin despreciar la guerra de Corea y la de Vietnam y las cifras que se manejaban eran brutales:

La Luftwaffe, a través de las principales empresas aeronáuticas del país, diseñó y construyó miles de aviones a una media de casi 15 000 aviones anuales (1250 aviones mensuales), en total antes y durante la guerra las industrias alemanas construyeron casi 86 000 aviones, de todas las formas, modalidades y usos, y de distintos fabricantes:


En total , en la guerra se derribaron 75.000 aviones de combate..

El número total de construidos entre todos los países es cercano al millón.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (28 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Desafortunadamente me temo que el estado que va a dejar de existir en breve es la Federacion rusa.
> 
> No es porque los ucranianos sean mas listos que los rusos, solo son mas humildes, reconocen la superioridad de occidente y estan dispuestos a ponerse en manos de Europa, los rusos son estupidos pero no lo reconocen.
> 
> Habra que repartirse Rusia con China, no podemos permitir que China llegue a Kaliningrado ( que por otra parte hay que reintegrarlo ya a Alemania).



Da gusto estar cagando en el baño y poder leer analisis como los tuyos, la verdad.


----------



## Billy Ray (28 Mar 2022)

_Macron critica a Biden por llamar a Putin "carnicero". El presidente francés dice que no es constructivo.
"Yo no utilizaría ese tipo de lenguaje. Si hay que negociar un alto el fuego, no hay que escalar, ni con palabras ni con acciones."

_


----------



## frangelico (28 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Off topic, pero para que veáis que pasa cuando se pasa a la Fase 2, guerra total;
> 
> Me ha dado por mirar otras guerras y la II Guerra Mundial, aunque sin despreciar la guerra de Corea y la de Vietnam y las cifras que se manejaban eran brutales:
> 
> ...



Los aviones de hoy hay que tenerlos antes de la guerra porque son lentos y caros de hacer. Un Spitfire salía por poco más de £10.000,que es menos de £1M de hoy. Un caza actual son 100M y más.


----------



## Roedr (28 Mar 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Se les esta yendo la castaña que da gusto...
> 
> La compañía de seguros Zurich cambia su logo por culpa del símbolo de la invasión rusa a Ucrania
> 
> ...



jeje que ridículos


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (28 Mar 2022)

Los BMP, BTR y en general los vetustos vehículos inspirados en el diseño MT-LB son auténticas tumbas con ruedas. Aquí vemos lo que parece un BMP o BTR que hace estallar un IED o una mina antitanque, provocando una enorme explosión secundaria que reduce el vehículo a escombros, toda la tripulación es KIA.


----------



## El Fenomeno (28 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Macron critica a Biden por llamar a Putin "carnicero". El presidente francés dice que no es constructivo.
> "Yo no utilizaría ese tipo de lenguaje. Si hay que negociar un alto el fuego, no hay que escalar, ni con palabras ni con acciones."
> 
> _



Los franceses están loquitos por coger algo de protagonismo en esta crisis. Despues de la humillación del asunto AUKUS, Macron quiere dárselas de estadista porque tiene las elecciones a la vuelta de la esquina.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Mar 2022)

Los llamados políticos no trabajan para la gente como nos quieren hacer creer , la mayoría son simples empleados de corporaciones supranacionales no saben ni lo que dicen , sólo siguen consignas y hacen bulto .
Individuos como Sánchez son brokers o hackers , caballos de Troya cuya finalidad es introducirse en los puestos ejecutivos de las naciones para poder saquearlas desde dentro, a veces con más disimulo que otras .
La gente tragará con todo como estamos viendo .

Las sucesivas " crisis económicas " son recogidas de beneficios como en la bolsa , después de que hubiese salido bien la enésima trama financiera : Ejemplo :

_atentados trenes de Atocha = hipotecas y rescate bancario de doscientos mil millones de euros,

golpe de estado a Rajo = coronavirus , vacunas y endeudamiento por generaciones 

Ucrania y envío de armas = entrada en la guerra , misilazos a España y expolio definitivo " para comprar armas para defendernos del nuevo Hitler " ._

Lo mismo es " derecha que izquierda " todos trabajan para los mismos jefes .
son alternancias de poder según convenga dependiendo de la etapa del ciclo económico .

Para simular que hay una democracia intentan dirigir el voto de la borregada , si no funciona como tienen previsto, hacen un descarado pucherazo como pasó con Trump puesto que tocaba otro títere para la guerra de Ucrania y lo que está por venir , y menos mal que ahora hay posibilidades tecnológicas para dar que no había en tiempos de Zapatero que llegó montado en los trenes de Atocha .

La trama judicial y a saber qué chantaje para espantar a Rajoy ( no quiero hablar de las saunas del suegro de Pedro Sánchez ) ...
como en las siguientes elecciones tenía que seguir Sánchez para gestionar la prevista pandemia y la guerra , fulminaron a CIUDADANOS . ¿ qué hizo Rivera para tal desplome ? ¿ liarse con Malú ? pero si cae mucho mejor que la concubina Irene Montero ! me encantaría verla de ministra de algo : " ministra de cantes y bailes folclóricos por ejemplo "








Fases del ciclo económico

Cada *ciclo económico* está dividido en dos *fases* principales: una de desaceleración, caracterizada por una moderación de la actividad *económica* la cual se suele medir a través del producto interior bruto (PIB), y una de expansión o aceleración, que consiste en períodos de aumentos del nivel de actividad.

España está llena de traidores que se aliarían con el enemigo para destruir este país , ya no sólo me refiero a catalanes y vascos independentistas que si tuviesen un ejército habría una guerra de secesión sino a millones de infiltrados que trabajan para intereses extranjeros .

¿ de verdad alguien se cree otra cosa ? ¿ No se dan cuenta que con la enorme productividad del presente gracias a la tecnología , la mayor capacidad de trabajo y formación y que la gente sólo vive para trabajar , sería imposible que España esté como está ?
Si en la época de Franco , las familias tenían una media de 4 hijos , sólo trabajaba el hombre , además en trabajos muy poco productivos, sin haber tantos adelantos en la agricultura y ganadería , el transporte, los centros comerciales y en todos los ámbitos que abaratan la producción .


Así lo dijo Sánchez en el discurso que transcribo el *4 de Abril 2020 *mucho antes de saber el recorrido de la epidemia y su incidencia en la economía .
Como en el resto de los países occidentales , leyó un discurso que le escribieron en despachos enemigos .
más de dos años después del comienzo de la trama vemos que el guion es exacto y con los mismos tiempos y etapas en todos los países occidentales , los que se vieron implicados en la llamada segunda guerra mundial ( aunque en Estados Unidos no cayó ninguna bomba ) y que ahora inician una guerra devastadora con la disculpa de Ucrania.
En el resto de los países ni se han enterado de la epidemia ni saben donde está Ucrania.

*" Es evidente que esta crisis económica que lógicamente estamos sufriendo ya como consecuencia de la pandemia , es evidente que para poder garantizar las rentas que vamos a tener que garantizar por este periodo que esperemos que sea lo más breve posible para que la economía rebote y volvamos a crecer y crear empleo , es evidente que la economía española se va a tener que endeudar , es evidente por lo tanto que vamos a detraer recursos económicos a las generaciones futuras , a los jóvenes a los cuales antes apelaba , a los niños que ahora estarán dibujando en sus casas y aguantando este confinamiento sin entender muy bien porqué . a las generaciones que todavía están por nacer. Esas generaciones van a entender que nosotros hagamos ese sacrificio detrayendo recursos que ellos necesitarán en un futuro, si también volcamos recursos económicos para esa lucha , que es la lucha contra el cambio climático o la adaptación y la mitigación de ese cambio climático.....*




**


----------



## Michael_Knight (28 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Solo se puede comer lo que sale del mar si tiene
> aletas y escamas.



La pesadilla de cualquier sindicalista.


----------



## Mitrofán (28 Mar 2022)

....


Top5 dijo:


> Se les esta yendo la castaña que da gusto...
> 
> La compañía de seguros Zurich cambia su logo por culpa del símbolo de la invasión rusa a Ucrania
> 
> ...



y con "Z" (1969) de costa-gavras qué va a pasar?


----------



## magufone (28 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Macron critica a Biden por llamar a Putin "carnicero". El presidente francés dice que no es constructivo.
> "Yo no utilizaría ese tipo de lenguaje. Si hay que negociar un alto el fuego, no hay que escalar, ni con palabras ni con acciones."
> 
> _



Pues tiene razon.


----------



## Dr Zar (28 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Precioso.Viva la madre patria!!!


----------



## Roedr (28 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> No es raro que de cuando en cuando se saquen algún avión aún operativo, lo vienen haciendo desde hace tiempo, seguramente el primer día tras la sorpresa o incluso antes movieron algunos fuera del aerodromo y lo camuflaron.
> 
> Tan bien puede ser que sea un Mig-29 donado por Eslovaquia o Polonia, a saber, lo que si es cierto es que vuela bajo y con la de manpads que esta manejando los Ucranianos es casí más fácil que sea derribado por ellos mismos. De hecho ya han habido varios derribos, el Mi-24 famoso, un Su-25 hace unos días y alguno más.
> 
> ...



Pregunta cuñao, ¿los sistemas antiaéreos rusos son competitivos contra aviones/misiles USA?.


----------



## Billy Ray (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## piru (28 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> El parte de hoy, sobre atrocidades y demás
> 
> 
> 
> ...



" Al oeste de Kiev – un área no prioritaria. Las tropas rusas se han movido a posiciones convenientes, están cavando trincheras, preparándose para la defensa. Esta sección se utiliza para indicar las reivindicaciones geográficas de la Federación de Rusia. "

Esto explica que estén metiendo ahora artillería remolcada por el oeste de Kiev (V) para establecer posiciones defensivas marcando la frontera Este de la futura Ucrania.


----------



## lasoziedad (28 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pregunta cuñao, ¿los sistemas antiaéreos rusos son competitivos contra aviones/misiles USA?.



Por supuesto, mucho mejores que los de la OTAN.


----------



## Michael_Knight (28 Mar 2022)

Dr Zar dijo:


> Precioso.Viva la madre patria!!!



¿Pero qué pasa, que todos los zumbaos de España han acabado en este hilo?


----------



## apocalippsis (28 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Macron critica a Biden por llamar a Putin "carnicero". El presidente francés dice que no es constructivo.
> "Yo no utilizaría ese tipo de lenguaje. Si hay que negociar un alto el fuego, no hay que escalar, ni con palabras ni con acciones."
> 
> _



Ya me extrañaba a mi que despues de cientos de horas de reunion con Putin, dijeran los jilipuertas anglosionistas que estaba de acuerdo con los insultos.


----------



## kelden (28 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Si los rusos se encabezonan nadie duda de que los alemanes van a pagar con rublos. La opción de parar la industria alemana no es opción realisa salvo alguna cabeza loca en EEUU. Pero le dan la razón a Trump cuando en la ONU advertía por el 2008 a los alemanes diciéndoles que se rendirían a los rusos mientras que la delegación germana se descojonaba de risa. Pues bien, ahora tenemos a Alemania que va a construir centrales regasificadoras a contrareloj para dejar de comprar gas ruso en un par de años (según Borrel). Que por cierto, está por ver que efectivamente ocurra, puesto que lo mismo Rusia cierra esta crisis "de alguna forma".
> 
> PD: No conozo ningún caso donde el *camello (Rusia) deje ir por las buenas al yonqui* (Alemania) así como así. Lo mismo en el último momento hace como Telefónica y te da 3 meses gratis con un 20% de descuento si firmas un contrato de permanencia por tres años.



Si ..... cuando encuentra otro yonki menos tocapelotas. Ya han empezado a hacerle la tubería.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (28 Mar 2022)

En Ucrania los perros callejeros ya se alimentan de cadáveres de soldados rusos y civiles muertos.




La derroición de los ruskies es total, esta guerra les queda grande, muy grande, Ucrania no es Georgia, el error de cálculo ha sido estrepitoso, esta debacle se puede llevar a Putin por delante.


----------



## Tierra Azul (28 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Curiosidad: Otra nazi confesa que además es prorusa. Vete a copular con problanco, si no es que le dan asco las mujeres. Jajajaja.



te ha jodio eh hijoputa? tus nazis no respetan ni a israhell que los entrenan para esto.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (28 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> ¿Pero qué pasa, que todos los zumbaos de España han acabado en este hilo?



para eso está el ignore, aunque también tenga sus inconvenientes, pero ...


----------



## Roedr (28 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Por supuesto, mucho mejores que los de la OTAN.



¿Se pueden calzar a F35?


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (28 Mar 2022)

Por lo que entiendo con el mapa parece que han desinflado un poco el avance ruso, la presión sobre Sumy se ha relajado, pero siguen rodeando Járkov, donde sí parece que están sufriendo un poco los rusos es en Mykolaiv y el noreste de Kiev, que es donde hay fuertes contraataques ucranianos donde han llegado a liberar localidades para aliviar la presión sobre Kiev o romper el cerco a algunas bolsas del noreste, ignoro si todo forma part del pla o los rusos subestimaron un poco los progresos ucranianos.

Seguramente por motivos logísticos y estratégicos están retrocediendo ordenadamente para atraer a los ucranianos ya que actualmente no tienen el suficiente personal movilizado para contener a los ucranianos en TODOS los frentes abiertos, por que de momento algunas parecen posiciones indefendibles, o para reagrupar tropas y preparar un contraataque, Jersón sigue en manos rusas y el cerco a Chernígov continúa estrechándose, Mariupol va a caer completamente en manos rusas muy pronto seguramente y eso puede cambiar las tornas. El frente del Donbass por lo visto parece intacto.

Esto es solo mi opinión desde la barra de bar, por las noticias que he leído de hoy y viendo los mapas actualizados recientemente.


----------



## Erebus. (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Mar 2022)

Perdón, traducción automática.

Mapa de las hostilidades y la situación en los frentes en la tarde del 27 de marzo

No hay muchos eventos relacionados con las hostilidades hoy, incluso la información sobre las llegadas hoy es menos de lo habitual.

La agenda informativa fue interrumpida por tomas de la guerra, que la mostraban desde el lado más inhumano. Todo el Telegram de hoy discutió videos con soldados capturados de Rusia y la RPD. Los videos reflejan la extrema crueldad y el sadismo de los militares ucranianos hacia los prisioneros. A pesar de que antes han aparecido videos con humillaciones demostrativas de presos, los nacionalistas se han rebajado a semejantes atrocidades por primera vez.

No discutiremos estos Cuadros de Goebbels. Sin embargo, vale la pena prestar atención a los eventos que causaron la creación del video. En Kiev, los videos se justificaron de la siguiente manera: las imágenes muestran a artilleros rusos, a quienes las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, dicen, no toman prisioneros en absoluto, por supuestamente bombardear ciudades y pueblos. (Y el hecho de que los batallones nacionales ucranianos sigan disparando cohetes y proyectiles contra las zonas pacíficas de Donbass, donde miles de residentes ya han muerto a lo largo de los años, es, por supuesto, otra cosa). Entonces, en las imágenes: artilleros que fueron capturados cerca de Kharkov. Pero, ¿por qué los nazis cayeron en tal furia animal? Y aquí está la cosa: las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania lanzaron un contraataque en el área de Olkhovka, al este de Kharkov, donde intentaron flanquear las posiciones rusas. El grupo de ataque incluía miembros seleccionados de la Guardia Nacional, muchos de los cuales murieron durante la batalla bajo el fuego de la artillería rusa. El contraataque se empantanó, y los nacionalistas sufrieron graves pérdidas y decidieron reconquistar a las dotaciones de artillería que caían en sus manos.

A pesar de la aguda intensidad de las pasiones, el ejército ucraniano demostró hoy una crueldad sin precedentes y una total falta de pautas morales. La cuestión de quién y por qué en Ucrania publicó estos videos en la Web sigue abierta.

En otras partes de la SVO. En Izyum, las posiciones se están consolidando y las tropas rusas se están reagrupando. Esperaremos ataques en esta importante área.

En la dirección de Nikolaevsky, todo está en calma. Allí, se anuncian periódicamente contraofensivas activas, la "captura de Kherson" y otros éxitos del lado ucraniano, pero hasta ahora ha estado tranquilo.

Desde Vugledar hasta Severodonetsk, continúa la división del grupo enemigo, se llevan a cabo batallas posicionales y bombardeos de artillería.

En Kiev, combates en Irpen y Makarovo en el oeste de la ciudad, y en el este, en el área de Lukyanovka y Brovar.

En Mariupol hoy, los éxitos más significativos y visibles se están aclarando en la margen izquierda. En la margen derecha, fue posible privar al enemigo de la centralización del control, la caldera fue "soldada y diseccionada". La mayor concentración de tropas enemigas hasta el momento permanece en el área de Azovstal. Los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentan abandonar la ciudad disfrazados de civiles o rendirse. Los luchadores de "Azov" disparan hasta el final.

De lo interesante: la inteligencia de la Armada rusa informó hoy que el Pereyaslav Mrzk, que intentó esconderse en la desembocadura del Danubio, fue destruido. Por cierto, esto no está lejos de la notoria Isla de las Serpientes. No envíen un buque de guerra ruso, pero joder... por alguna razón vienen barcos ucranianos.


----------



## Alabama Anon (28 Mar 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> La auténtica democracia!!! 3500 millones contra 1500 y espero que los japos se cambien de bando, o donde está el orgullo de esta gente? 80 años de humillación no son suficientes? No me lo creo



Les tienen bien amaestrados, tambien que recibir 2 bombas nucleares y tener la constitucion echa por los yankees no ayuda


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Mar 2022)

Putin , es miembro fundamental de las corporaciones que manejan el mundo , además que Rusia por mucho que simulen ningunearla para arengar a la población , es una potencia nuclear que debe ser respetada . 

Por lo tanto todo este exagerado discurso belicista que tiene las mismas bases estructurales con el discurso del coronavirus , tiene que estar consensuado ya que tanto Rusia como China han participado de la trama del coronavirus con las mismas etapas, discursos y performances. 

Es posible que hubiesen llevado a Rusia a una situación inaceptable que realmente viese peligrar su existencia y que se ha adelantado antes de ser destruida , tal como dice el discurso oficial de los rusos , pero ¿ de verdad se puede creer algo entre tantísimas y colosales mentiras más que evidentes ? 

En cualquier caso la guerra estaba más que prevista para después del coronavirus . Infinidad de vídeos y libros " conspiranoicos " la aseguraban desde hace más de 10 años. 

Sólo queda aclarar si realmente el gran reseteo es algo global o un ataque a Europa como las veces anteriores para impedir su desarrollo .
Nadie quiere que exista Estados Unidos de Europa por eso destruyeron el proyecto de Alemania , como tampoco quisieron que existiese Estados Unidos de Asia que era lo que pretendía Japón .

El terrible genocidio contra europeos y rusos , que también son europeos y la destrucción de todo el continente no habría sucedido de permitir que Hitler continuase su proyecto unificador, que era el mismo que el de ESTADOS UNIDOS DE CHINA , que son 1.400 millones de personas de diferentes etnias e idiomas , y Estado Unidos de América que es un revolutum de razas , étnicas , idiomas , orígenes , religiones , ideologías ... y no pasa nada .


----------



## piru (28 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Seguro que un montón de becarios se pasan por el foro burbuja un ratito cada mañana para enterarse de como va la guerra y hacer sus artículos de prensa o informe de inteligencia.




Es que "las fuentes" somos nosotros.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (28 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pregunta cuñao, ¿los sistemas antiaéreos rusos son competitivos contra aviones/misiles USA?.



La realidad es que EEUU nunca se ha enfrentado en ninguna guerra con sistemas antiaéreos Rusos modernos y hasta que pase (espero que no), no sabremos verdaderamente lo efectivos o no que son.

Eso si, en mi opinión pueden ser altamente efectivos, en un principio al menos, me refiero los primeros días de guerra. Más que nada por que tienen a su disposición una red enorme de radares de defensa aérea que utiliza distintos tipos de radares (que usan distintas frecuencias) que se complementan, lo que ocasiona que incluso puedan detectar aviones Stealth.

Aqui tienes algo de información al respecto si te interesa.
http://www.ausairpower.net/SP/DT-Rus-VHF-Radar-2008.pdf

Como todo EEUU también tiene tácticas para degradar mediante jamming, ataques de saturación con misiles de crucero, ataques de enjambres de drones, etc... que pueden suponer sorpresas.


----------



## giovachapin (28 Mar 2022)

Que fuerte ese video, hay que compartilo en todo los lugares para que la gente vea que los ucranianos no son los pobres desvalidos en esta triste historia.


----------



## piru (28 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Otro tontaina, ¿qué se cree que se va a poder mover por Ucrania como si estuviera en España? Y suponiendo que logre entrar y consiga algún pase de prensa, ¿irá a la zona de guerra o se quedará por el occidente y diciendo que no hay guerra, que todo está tranquilo? Básicamente te lo digo porque hay alguno que va diciendo que no hay guerra porque se ha limitado a quedarse en Kiev, y claro, si te quedas por la ciudad puede que llegues a la conclusión que es una guerra falsa.



Parece que quiere entrar por la zona rusa.


----------



## lasoziedad (28 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Se pueden calzar a F35?



No soy un experto pero según esto los S-400 en Siria ya han detectado a los F-35 israelies.

https://avia-es.com/news/rossiyskie-s-400-zasekli-izrailskie-f-35-gotovivshiesya-atakovat-siriyu


----------



## Guillotin (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## quinciri (28 Mar 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Ascenso de Putin al poder desde la perspectiva de este "youtuber". Lo estoy viendo ahora, no tiene más pinta. No es el típico youtuber simplista, hizo uno de zelenski que os animo a verlo también.



Ahi va el el de Zelenski ...

*Guerra híbrida total contra Rusia ¿Quién es realmente Volodímir Zelenski? Descubre quien lo financia*


----------



## NPI (28 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Literalmente increíble.
> 
> _Rusia disparó un número récord de misiles, la defensa aérea de Ucrania derribó la mayoría de ellos.
> 
> Según The Insider, Rusia disparó al menos 70 misiles contra Ucrania el 26 de marzo. Solo ocho alcanzaron sus objetivos, el resto fueron derribados por la defensa aérea de Ucrania._



*The Kyiv Independent* es *Nexta.tv* = *Radio Liberty* = *Atlantic Council* (*EE. UU.*)


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Fenomeno (28 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1002375
> 
> 
> Por lo que entiendo con el mapa parece que han desinflado un poco el avance ruso, la presión sobre Sumy se ha relajado, pero siguen rodeando Járkov, donde sí parece que están sufriendo un poco los rusos es en Mykolaiv y el noreste de Kiev que es donde hay fuertes contraataques ucranianos donde han llegado a liberar localidades para aliviar la presión sobre Kiev, ignoro si
> ...



Parece increible que los rusos ni siquiera hayan podido cerrar la bolsa en torno al Donbass después de un mes. Esta estrategia de abrir múltiples ejes de avance es un absoluto despropósito, especialmente porque están gastando recursos en pasar el Dnieper por el sur sin tener la orilla Este controlada. Es como si cada grupo de ejercito estuviese haciendo la guerra por su cuenta sin ninguna clase de coordinación. El que Shoigú haya estado desaparecido tanto tiempo me da a pensar que los rusos estén reorganizando no sólo la estrategia sino a su estado mayor, porque habrán quemado a los que han diseñado semejante chapuza. Lo sabremos seguramente al acabar la guerra.


----------



## NPI (28 Mar 2022)

Pat dijo:


> La única país haciendo “ injerencia” en Ucrania es Rusia.. el USA y UK ha puesto en manos de los Ucranios medios que permiten que se defienden de una agresión solo comparable a la agresión de Hitler contra Polonia y gran parte de Europa.
> 
> No hay ninguna diferencia entre Putin y Hitler.



@Pat


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (28 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Se pueden calzar a F35?



Si, tienen radares especializados por ejemplo el radar Nebo, un OTH Rezonans, etc...

Russian / PLA Low Band Surveillance Radar Systems (Counter Low Observable Technology Radars)


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr Zar (28 Mar 2022)

Vaya sacada de rabo de Trump jajajaja como se ríe a la puta cara de los medios de manipulación de masa


----------



## NPI (28 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> "Un alto funcionario estadounidense aclaró que la promesa de 15 bcm este año es en realidad un compromiso para intentar convencer a las empresas de Asia o de otros lugares que esperaban cargamentos este próximo invierno de que acepten enviarlos a Europa en su lugar".



 (Japón, Corea del Sur y Singapur)


----------



## Remequilox (28 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> " Al oeste de Kiev – un área no prioritaria. Las tropas rusas se han movido a posiciones convenientes, están cavando trincheras, preparándose para la defensa. Esta sección se utiliza para indicar las reivindicaciones geográficas de la Federación de Rusia. "
> 
> Esto explica que estén metiendo ahora artillería remolcada por el oeste de Kiev (V) para establecer posiciones defensivas marcando la frontera Este de la futura Ucrania.



Si tu interpretación es correcta (línea defensiva artillada en el oeste de Kiev, posible nueva frontera _de facto_), entonces posiblemente los objetivos militares sean llegar hasta esto:



El punto meridional de dicha frontera enlaza directamente con la estribación norte de Transnistria.


----------



## Roedr (28 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Si, tienen radares especializados por ejemplo el radar Nebo, un OTH Rezonans, etc...
> 
> Russian / PLA Low Band Surveillance Radar Systems (Counter Low Observable Technology Radars)



Pues entonces da la sensación de que en el juego histórico de la espada y el escudo a día de hoy la espada (misiles) está con ventaja sobre los escudos (aviones). Si es cierto lo de los hipersónicos, también parece que hasta los portaviones están en inferioridad con respecto a estas armas.


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Mar 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Se les esta yendo la castaña que da gusto...
> 
> La compañía de seguros Zurich cambia su logo por culpa del símbolo de la invasión rusa a Ucrania
> 
> ...



La palabra Zasca adquiere un nuevo significado ¡¡¡¡


----------



## apocalippsis (28 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pregunta cuñao, ¿los sistemas antiaéreos rusos son competitivos contra aviones/misiles USA?.



Preguntaselo a los turcos ellos te diran...............


----------



## alfonbass (28 Mar 2022)

Dr Zar dijo:


> para Rusia esta operación militar es una operación menor,sin más importancia si le apetece al zar acaba la película está en 24 horas,pero el objetivo ha sido ir a medio gas para no matar un número de civiles elevado.Las mariconas globalistas que sigan cachondas mientras Rusia cumple sus objetivos en Ucrania.Confianza ciega en el zar.



Luego para que digáis que "nadie dice que esto tiene que durar poco...snifff"....lo dejo para la posteridad


----------



## Alabama Anon (28 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Podría haber un reparto "a la coreana".



Lo mas probable, no creo que entremos en la zona occidental del pais porque ahi si que seria un Vietnam


----------



## apocalippsis (28 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Se pueden calzar a F35?



los S500 pero esos solo estan en rusia.........


----------



## Roedr (28 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Los aviones de hoy hay que tenerlos antes de la guerra porque son lentos y caros de hacer. Un Spitfire salía por poco más de £10.000,que es menos de £1M de hoy. Un caza actual son 100M y más.



y te agujerean los aeropuertos y no valen pa'na No sé, con el desarrollo tecnológico actual casi sale más a cuenta invertir en buenos misiles tierra-tierra y antiaéreos que en aviones ultracaros. ¿No os parece que para defender C&M más que supercazas lo que necesitamos son buenas baterías en la Península de mucho alcance con munición a cascoporro?.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Mar 2022)

en proporción hay más muertos en Salvador que en Ucrania. 









El Salvador, en estado de excepción por 76 asesinatos en dos días entre bandas criminales


El presidente, Nayib Bukele, se enfrenta a los días más violentos desde el final de la guerra civil tras la ruptura de la tregua entre bandas




www.epe.es


----------



## Alabama Anon (28 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> En Ucrania los perros callejeros ya se alimentan de cadáveres de soldados rusos y civiles muertos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es gracioso porque es un soldado ucraniano, es un fragmento de un video grabado por los periodistas rusos de ANNA NEWS


----------



## Alabama Anon (28 Mar 2022)

giovachapin dijo:


> Que fuerte ese video, hay que compartilo en todo los lugares para que la gente vea que los ucranianos no son los pobres desvalidos en esta triste historia.



Solo los subnormales integrales piensan eso (99% de la poblacion occidental)


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Mar 2022)

El Fenomeno dijo:


> Parece increible que los rusos ni siquiera hayan podido cerrar la bolsa en torno al Donbass después de un mes. Esta estrategia de abrir múltiples ejes de avance es un absoluto despropósito, especialmente porque están gastando recursos en pasar el Dnieper por el sur sin tener la orilla Este controlada. Es como si cada grupo de ejercito estuviese haciendo la guerra por su cuenta sin ninguna clase de coordinación. El que Shoigú haya estado desaparecido tanto tiempo me da a pensar que los rusos estén reorganizando no sólo la estrategia sino a su estado mayor, porque habrán quemado a los que han diseñado semejante chapuza. Lo sabremos seguramente al acabar la guerra.



Como estratega de bar te digo que esa es la estrategia correcta, aunque parezca mentira.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Focus in (28 Mar 2022)

a los prorusos del foro se les hace el coño agua con los mañacos chechenos moros


----------



## Marchamaliano (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## apocalippsis (28 Mar 2022)

El Fenomeno dijo:


> Parece increible que los rusos ni siquiera hayan podido cerrar la bolsa en torno al Donbass después de un mes. Esta estrategia de abrir múltiples ejes de avance es un absoluto despropósito, especialmente porque están gastando recursos en pasar el Dnieper por el sur sin tener la orilla Este controlada. Es como si cada grupo de ejercito estuviese haciendo la guerra por su cuenta sin ninguna clase de coordinación. El que Shoigú haya estado desaparecido tanto tiempo me da a pensar que los rusos estén reorganizando no sólo la estrategia sino a su estado mayor, porque habrán quemado a los que han diseñado semejante chapuza. Lo sabremos seguramente al acabar la guerra.



No se que Shoigu ha estado desaparecido, a ver si lo ves poniendole las medallitas a los heroes del aeropuerto que me parece que te has perdido, ese esta cerca SIEMPRE.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (28 Mar 2022)

Dr Zar dijo:


> Vaya sacada de rabo de Trump jajajaja como se ríe a la puta cara de los medios de manipulación de masa



Cada vez me gusta más Trump aunque sea un enemigo de lo hispano o la Hispanidad.

Es jodido.


----------



## frangelico (28 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> y te agujerean los aeropuertos y no valen pa'na No sé, con el desarrollo tecnológico actual casi sale más a cuenta invertir en buenos misiles tierra-tierra y antiaéreos que en aviones ultracaros. ¿No os parece que para defender C&M más que supercazas lo que necesitamos son buenas baterías en la Península de mucho alcance con munición a cascoporro?.



Si fuéramos soberanos podríamos comprar sistemas antiaéreos rusos, que son de muy largo alcance, y en el resto comprar europeo. Pero eso lo ha hecho Turquía y ha sentado mal, y porque los turcos son los niños mimados de los anglos, si lo hacemos nosotros nos vuelan la Renfe entera en hora punta o nos independizan Menorca.


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Roedr (28 Mar 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> a los prorusos del foro se les hace el coño agua con los mañacos chechenos moros



A ti con los cadáveres, no importa de quién, gusano.


----------



## NPI (28 Mar 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Prestigio acumulado desde 1989
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay que conocer la historia (real, no la falseada), pero leyendo el foro ya se ve que clase de educación tuvieron los propagandistas.


----------



## Simo Hayha (28 Mar 2022)

Los crimenes de guerra de la sociedad rusa en Ucrania no pueden quedar impunes. Hay que hacerles pagar por ellos


----------



## Focus in (28 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A ti con los cadáveres, no importa de quién, gusano.



El de tu puta madre me encanta , el de tu abuela no tanto por que ya huele como tu, a rata muerta.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## NPI (28 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> *Un miembro de Ciudadanos ensalza a Soros, el magnate antisistema amigo de Pedro Sánchez*
> 
> Luis Garicano, es un economista español y es el responsable del Área de Economía y Empleo del Partido político naranja, Ciudadanos. Garicano ha decidido felicitar a George Soros, por ser considerada la "persona del año" según el Financial Times.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1002081
> ...



*Luis Garicano* persona *confiable *de *György Schwartz*


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (28 Mar 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Cada vez me gusta más Trump aunque sea un enemigo de lo hispano o la Hispanidad.
> 
> Es jodido.



Es cierto, mira que soy anti-Trump pero el Biden y CIA es mil veces peor.


----------



## Billy Ray (28 Mar 2022)

_+18 En Mariupol, los nacionalistas quemaron una esvástica en el cuerpo de una niña.El cuerpo de la niña nos fue mostrado por combatientes del DNR en el sótano de una escuela de Mariupol, donde los nacionalistas de Azov tenían una base.Un brazo fue arrancado, los restos de una bolsa de celofán o cinta adhesiva eran visibles en su cabeza, y una esvástica en su estómago.

_


----------



## Sanctis (28 Mar 2022)

Llega a estar este en la Casablanca y Putin ya estaría en un calabozo de Bruselas.


----------



## NPI (28 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> ¿Y ahora se dan cuenta? Qué espabilados son.....
> 
> Que el objetivo es crear un nuevo Estado llamado Novorussia formado por las regiones de Jerson, Zaporiyia, Donetsk, Lujantsj y Jarkov se sabía desde la primera semana de la invasión, al ver como se desarrollaba militarmente la campaña.
> 
> Que la prensa occidental también lo sabía se sabe desde que se inventaron que Rusia quería invadir toda Ucrania para luego vender como una victoria que sólo se quede con 1/3 de Ucrania.



*Comparar*


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (28 Mar 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> El de tu puta madre me encanta , el de tu abuela no tanto por que ya huele como tu, a rata muerta.



Entre nada y poco aportas nada al foro, eres una mierda que también habría que desnazificar de aquí. Monguer


----------



## Billy Ray (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## NPI (28 Mar 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Llega a estar este en la Casablanca y Putin ya estaría en un calabozo de Bruselas.



@Sanctis


----------



## Simo Hayha (28 Mar 2022)

Zelensky ha dicho que los rusos tratan a los cadáveres de sus soldados peor que si fuesen de animales. Razón no le falta


----------



## Azrael_II (28 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> en proporción hay más muertos en Salvador que en Ucrania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



430 al día sin tanques ni misiles ...

No somos conscientes de cómo puede ser la vida en esos países. Si ayer hubo más de 60 muertos hablamos de miles de heridos en cientos de tiroteos...

Os imagináis burbuja allí ? Hilos:

Se acaba de producir un tiroteo en hospital 

Boooom asaltan un banco en Carabanchel hay 15 muertos

Buuuaaa acaba. De secuestrar a 50 personas en un estadio de fútbol alevín.

Sevilla, Mallorca, Albacete, León se registran tiroteos hay decenas de muertos

Queman un edificio hay 25 desaparecidos...


Y eso es un dia


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (28 Mar 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Llega a estar este en la Casablanca y Putin ya estaría en un calabozo de Bruselas.



El mayor asesino de Usa, hijo de puta. Espero que los irakies y afganos puedan dar con alguien de su familia en algún momento


----------



## Marchamaliano (28 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _+18 En Mariupol, los nacionalistas quemaron una esvástica en el cuerpo de una niña.El cuerpo de la niña nos fue mostrado por combatientes del DNR en el sótano de una escuela de Mariupol, donde los nacionalistas de Azov tenían una base.Un brazo fue arrancado, los restos de una bolsa de celofán o cinta adhesiva eran visibles en su cabeza, y una esvástica en su estómago.
> 
> _



Nazis de mierda de la puta otan. BIDEN ASESINO Y TODA LA PATULETA DE RATAS QUE TIENE DETRAS.


----------



## Simo Hayha (28 Mar 2022)

Zelensky ha dicho que van a empezar a negociar otra vez y que sus líneas rojas son la soberanía e integridad territorial de toda Ucrania y garantías de seguridad. Con respecto a lo último muy bien podría exigir la desnuclearización y desmililitarización de orcorrusia. Creo que tal y como van las cosas están en condiciones de negociarlo


----------



## Berik II (28 Mar 2022)

Aquí ya no va de estar de un lado u otro,de los dos bandos se están haciendo atrocidades,y el que sale beneficiado de todo esto es el anciano de la casa blanca.


----------



## Simo Hayha (28 Mar 2022)

Tr


Marchamaliano dijo:


> Nazis de mierda de la puta otan. BIDEN ASESINO Y TODA LA PATULETA DE RATAS QUE TIENE DETRAS.



Tranquilidad.... y buenos alimentos, esa es la clave de todo.


----------



## hartman (28 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Zelensky ha dicho que van a empezar a negociar otra vez y que sus líneas rojas son la soberanía e integridad territorial de toda Ucrania y garantías de seguridad. Con respecto a lo último muy bien podría exigir la desnuclearización y desmililitarización de orcorrusia. Creo que tal y como van las cosas están en condiciones de negociarlo



claro y que digan los rusos que su borsch es peor que el de ucrania.


----------



## Epicii (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Los BMP, BTR y en general los vetustos vehículos inspirados en el diseño MT-LB son auténticas tumbas con ruedas. Aquí vemos lo que parece un BMP o BTR que hace estallar un IED o una mina antitanque, provocando una enorme explosión secundaria que reduce el vehículo a escombros, toda la tripulación es KIA.



que guay ! 

coste de un misil enviado por España para destruir un camión , 50.000 euros. 

coste de ese camión destartalado sacado de un desguace de la segunda guerra mundial , cero euros. 

quedan 40 kilómetros de chatarra disponibles para ser bombardeados . 


FGM-148 JavelinFabricanteRaytheon y Lockheed MartinCosto unitarioUS$ 174000 (*misil*), US$ 280000 (Sistema CLU) (2020) US$ 40000 (*misil*), US$ 125000 (Sistema CLU) (2000)









FGM-148 Javelin - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Marchamaliano (28 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> que guay !
> 
> coste de un misil enviado por España para destruir un camión , 50.000 euros.
> 
> ...



Un javelin vale 150.000 dólares. Por ese precio tienes 3 bmp-3


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (28 Mar 2022)

Sobre los biolaboratorios, Metabiota y Hunter Biden en el _New York Post_.


Spoiler



*26.03.2022*

En el _NYP_. Escriben Jon Levine y Jesse O’Neill.

Hunter Biden helped secure funds for US biolab contractor in Ukraine: e-mails
*Hunter Biden helped secure funds for US biolab contractor in Ukraine: e-mails*


En otros portales.

*28.06.2021*

Escribe Oliver Cook.

Revealed: Hunter Biden invested in a pandemic firm partnering with Daszak’s EcoHealth And The Wuhan Lab
*Hunter Biden invested in a pandemic firm partnering with Daszak’s EcoHealth And The Wuhan Lab

12.03.2022*

Escribe Sean Bryant.

EXCLUSIVE: CEO of Metabiota, Nathan Wolfe, Connected to Hunter Biden, the NIH, the CDC and the World Economic Forum
*CEO of Metabiota, Nathan Wolfe, Connected to Hunter Biden, the NIH, the CDC and the World Economic Forum

25.03.2022*

En _Global Times_.

Hunter Biden's investment fund linked to Ukrainian biolabs engaged in pathogen research: Russian Defense Ministry - Global Times
*Hunter Biden's investment fund linked to Ukrainian biolabs engaged in pathogen research: Russian Defense Ministry 

26.03.2022*

Escribe Srivats Lakshman.

What is Metabiota? Emails reveal Hunter Biden got millions for DoD contractor specializing in infectious diseases
*What is Metabiota? Emails reveal Hunter Biden got millions for DoD contractor specializing in infectious diseases*


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (28 Mar 2022)

El comandante en jefe de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania ha dicho que los servicios secretos orcorrusos junto con actores orcorrusos están elaborando decenas videos de guerra falsos para desacreditar, confundir y crear opinión a favor de los intereses nazirrusos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Un javelin vale 150.000 dólares. Por ese precio tienes 3 bmp-3



según esos cálculos " si la OTAN " consiguiese destruir todo el convoy Ruso de 40 kilómetros de largo , quien realmente iba a salir perdiendo y mucho serían los países europeos que habrían malgastado sus armas matando moscas a cañonazos.


----------



## keylargof (28 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


>



Quien es este mangina drogadicto? Valiente mamarracho!


----------



## Marchamaliano (28 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> según esos cálculos " si la OTAN " consiguiese destruir todo el convoy Ruso de 40 kilómetros de largo , quien realmente iba a salir perdiendo y mucho serían los países europeos que habrían malgastado sus armas matando moscas a cañonazos.



tienen barra libre de javelins, de momento


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (28 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> El comandante en jefe de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania ha dicho que los servicios secretos orcorrusos junto con actores orcorrusos están elaborando decenas videos de guerra falsos para desacreditar, confundir y crear opinión a favor de los intereses nazirrusos.



Nunca has sentido el frío del metal entrando en el costado?


----------



## keylargof (28 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> según esos cálculos " si la OTAN " consiguiese destruir todo el convoy Ruso de 40 kilómetros de largo , quien realmente iba a salir perdiendo y mucho serían los países europeos que habrían malgastado sus armas matando moscas a cañonazos.



Sois súper listos, tenéis a la OTAN totalmente dominada macho. Sois unos fieras!


----------



## Mabuse (28 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> el hecho de que ese caza vuele a 50 metros del suelo deja claro que Rusia tiene el control, absoluto del cielo, si levantase el vuelo a su altura normal de operacion seria derribado por los S-400
> puede ser el caza que derribaron hace 4 dias, no sabes la fecha del video, podria ser de hace semanas



Volar bajo es muy peligroso un error es estrellarse y si te ven desde arriba no hay escapatoria, como se tiene que ir relativamente lento ascender cuesta y salir por patas es imposible. Por lo que se parece está recomendado únicamente cuando se está muy cerca de un objetivo terrestre o naval y levantarse rápidamente para poder maniobrar sin miedo a estrellarse huyendo de otro caza o un misil.


----------



## keylargof (28 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _+18 En Mariupol, los nacionalistas quemaron una esvástica en el cuerpo de una niña.El cuerpo de la niña nos fue mostrado por combatientes del DNR en el sótano de una escuela de Mariupol, donde los nacionalistas de Azov tenían una base.Un brazo fue arrancado, los restos de una bolsa de celofán o cinta adhesiva eran visibles en su cabeza, y una esvástica en su estómago.
> 
> _



Propaganda de calidac


----------



## clapham5 (28 Mar 2022)

La prediccion del clapham es que , como minimo , el Ejercito Imperial del Zar Putin I ocupara Novorrusia , Kiev Oriental ( la parte mas fea que esta a la derecha del rio ) las regiones de Odessa y de Mykolayev .
Entonces la guerra hara una pausa . una y cada una de las regiones conquistadas comenzara un proceso de independizacion . Se proclamaran Republicas Populares , eliminaran la grivna , adoptaran el rublo , etc ...
Luego se federalizaran en una especie de " Yugoslavia" ( Republica Federativa de Ucrania Oriental . )
La economia de estas zonas , al recibir suministros , energia , materias primas desde Rusia , enseguida mejorara ...
Las tropas rusas seguiran amenazando al OESTE pero sin avanzar .
Rusia hara una propuesta a Occidente . El reconocimiento de Crimea como territorio ruso , de la Republica Federativa de Ucrania Oriental y el levantamiento de todas las sanciones , incluso las que impusieron cuando Rusia invadio Georgia ...
Si Occidente dice NIET , entonces se seguira avanzando . Hasta donde clapham ?  Pues bastante adentro
Rusia no puede dejar las Centrales Nucleares de Khmelnytskyi ni Rivne en manos de Ucrania , o le hacen la bomba nuclear en 3 ,2 ,1
*Precisamente esta guerra es para evitar que Ucrania fabrique la bomba atomica 
Esta claro que Rusia no es Israel , ni Ucrania es Iran *


----------



## NPI (28 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> "Zurich Insurance Group, la mayor aseguradora de Suiza, ha sustituido su logotipo original
> en las redes sociales, en el que aparecía una gran Z blanca sobre un círculo azul.
> 
> Ya no saben en que palo ahorcarse...
> ...



*Esto es una opinión.
Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.*

Confederación Suiza:
- lavado de dinero internacional
- tráfico de órganos
- tráfico de droga
- tráfico de esclavos
- ...

Es un país que lleva siendo "neutral" desde 1815 y ahora mágicamente deja de serlo, que les han prometido

*Si por un casual está sucediendo, ha sucedido o sucede algo parecido a lo anterior, es pura casualidad, pues el relato anterior es fruto de la mente del autor que tiene mucha imaginación. *


----------



## Covaleda (28 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> que guay !
> 
> coste de un misil enviado por España para destruir un camión , 50.000 euros.
> 
> ...



No sabía que se usaran Javelin para destruir camiones, ni que estuvieran esos camiones vacíos de personas y equipo, ni que España hubiera mandado ningún Javelin, más que nada porque no tenemos.
Pero vaya, que si tú lo dices, vale.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (28 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Ya se huele que a lo que quedaba de Nagorno en manos Armenias va a pasar a Azerbayan en dias.
> 
> Esto implica:
> 
> ...



¿Con Irán mirando desde el balcón? En realidad Irán es la mas interesada en que se mantenga el statu quo; Azerbaiyan y Armenia son su Ucrania ¿Creen que los iraníes van a ser tan considerados con los azerís y armenios, como son los rusos con los ucrainos?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## dedalo00 (28 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Pues siempre hubo rumores que estaba implicado en la muerte de Chavez.
> Simplemente lo reflejo.



Este fue el que entrevisto al Chapo Guzmán y luego de eso, lo atraparon... Las piezas del puzzle empiezan a encajar.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Mar 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> No sabía que se usaran Javelin para destruir camiones, ni que estuvieran esos camiones vacíos de personas y equipo, ni que España hubiera mandado ningún Javelin, más que nada porque no tenemos.
> Pero vaya, que si tú lo dices, vale.



yo sólo veo chatarra humeando . no veo montoneras de cadáveres de soldados rusos . De ser así tendría que haber hospitales de campaña para los heridos y tampoco los veo.


----------



## Covaleda (28 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> yo sólo veo chatarra humeando . no veo montoneras de cadáveres de soldados rusos . De ser así tendría que haber hospitales de campaña para los heridos y tampoco los veo.



Em...
Creo que me has citado por error. Lo que dices no guarda relación con mi mensaje, ni con el tuyo.


----------



## InigoMontoya (28 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> 430 al día sin tanques ni misiles ...
> 
> No somos conscientes de cómo puede ser la vida en esos países. Si ayer hubo más de 60 muertos hablamos de miles de heridos en cientos de tiroteos...
> 
> ...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (28 Mar 2022)

No hay más que putas


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (28 Mar 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Pero si estaban los tanques intentando entrar en el aeropuerto ...



¿Sin apoyo de la artillería? Claro, los rusos son unos retardados, los inventores del mortero de 120 mm Mod. 43 no tienen ni eso.


----------



## NEKRO (28 Mar 2022)

También se llegó a decir que los francotiradores eran bosnios, aunque al final da igual Bosnia existe gracias a la OTAN.


----------



## Marchamaliano (28 Mar 2022)

Pedro Pablo 01 dijo:


> ¿Sin apoyo de la artillería? Claro, los rusos son unos retardados, los inventores del mortero de 120 mm Mod. 43 no tienen ni eso.



Este vídeo lo ví por lo menos hace una semana.


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (28 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Decadente y traidor como un tal Felipe o señor X.



El manchitas era muy popular en Occidente por su traición a la Unión Soviética. Aunque Yeltzin no le iba a la zaga.


----------



## NPI (28 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ahora acaba de salir mercenario español en tv24h Francisco Floro en la ciudad de Brovary a defenderla de los rusos, a cara descubierta.



Aquí tenéis al "mercenario, blandengue comesoja típico de las RRSS"


----------



## NPI (28 Mar 2022)

@rejon (a pagar o a callar)


----------



## Mabuse (28 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Me resulta extremadamente curioso, lo confieso, que el payaso nazi reciba tantísimo apoyo de la progresía dominante a nivel mundial. Lo que me lleva a (mal) pensar que este monigote es otro producto de los que manejan el cotarro (NWO). No es ni medio normal que TODO el espectro mediático señale en una única dirección. Que la mayor parte de la opinión pública occidental se posicione como se posiciona no me sorprende dado el grado de puerilización que padece (solo hay que leer las TONTERÍAS que se publican en este hilo, y si te pasas por foros como forocoches o el mismo twitter ya es de traca).



Lo lógico es que cualquier rojo de mierda, como yo por ejemplo, celebrara cada victoria rusa sobre los ucronazis. La guerra es una puta mierda, lo peor del ser humano sale a la luz en ella, pero lamentablemente no han dejado otra opción a Rusia. Era esto o ser sometida y volver a los 90. Pero claro, los paniaguados le deben su existencia al narcorrégimen, y este surge del vasallaje a la OTAN. No me esperaba otra cosa de comemierdas que apoyaron el ataque a Libia o lo de Siria.


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (28 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Da la impresión de que la fama de los snipers es un puto mito, cuando están del lado perdedor. Tienen que estar más preocupados de que no les maten a ellos que de matar. En las condiciones que se están viendo ahí, aislados, en permanente tensión, sin suministros y teniendo que ahorrar munición. Si disparan a una patrulla bien alimentada, descansada y con munición a demanda, las posibilidades de que les localicen y les metan un pepino por la ventana son altas.



Localizan la posible posición de snaiper y lo aplanan a morterazos. Así acabaron con simohayak o como se escriba.


----------



## NPI (28 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Buen resumen.
> Cualquiera que siga el hilo desde incluso antes de la operación militar, sabe que ni Kiev ni el Oeste son interesantes en modo alguno para Rusia. La Federación está en Ucrania para desnazificarla y descomunizarla, sin más.
> 
> Rusia ha pillado a las mejores unidades del ejército ucraniano, en el Este, presumiblemente preparando su ataque final al Donbas.
> ...


----------



## Azog el Profanador (28 Mar 2022)

Pedro Pablo 01 dijo:


> Localizan la posible posición de snaiper y lo aplanan a morterazos.* Así acabaron con simohayak o como se escriba.*



No me hagas mucho caso, pero ese murió de viejo en su casa. Así que acabar con él como que no.


----------



## alfonbass (28 Mar 2022)

Pedro Pablo 01 dijo:


> El manchitas era muy popular en Occidente por su traición a la Unión Soviética. Aunque Yeltzin no le iba a la zaga.



Ay Pedrito, pobrecito, que había gente a la que no la molaba eso del comunismo...con su estado onmipresente en todo y con su pobreza resultante....traidores fueron aquellos que hicieron sufrir tanto al pueblo ruso, ucraniano, polaco, checo, rumano, etc...


----------



## alfonbass (28 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> La prediccion del clapham es que , como minimo , el Ejercito Imperial del Zar Putin I ocupara Novorrusia , Kiev Oriental ( la parte mas fea que esta a la derecha del rio ) las regiones de Odessa y de Mykolayev .
> Entonces la guerra hara una pausa . una y cada una de las regiones conquistadas comenzara un proceso de independizacion . Se proclamaran Republicas Populares , eliminaran la grivna , adoptaran el rublo , etc ...
> Luego se federalizaran en una especie de " Yugoslavia" ( Republica Federativa de Ucrania Oriental . )
> La economia de estas zonas , al recibir suministros , energia , materias primas desde Rusia , enseguida mejorara ...
> ...



Va a fabricar Ucrania una bomba atómica....mira que beber es malo y más en domingo...


----------



## raptors (28 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Tal como iba al mundo hasta hace un par de años le iba de puta madre, ganaba en todos los supuestos, en 15 años primera potencia industrial y tecnológica. ¿Por qué arriesgarse a establecer un bloque EEUU-UE-G7-OTAN frente a Rusia-China y pelearse por el resto del mundo donde no tiene asegurada la victoria?.
> 
> En un mundo bipolar se vuelven a los secretos industriales, carrera armamentística, guerras de baja intensidad por el resto del mundo, posible división de internet en 2 redes independientes, 2 sistemas tecnológicos independientes, lo que a su vez creará redundancias e ineficiencias.



Me vale mdres lo que digas... empinado gUSAno... _jaja_


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (28 Mar 2022)

veo subiendo mucho al bitcoin de golpe esta noche, igual es el calbo alemán que los está comprando para pagar mañana en BTC, supongo que lo preferirá a pagar en rublos.


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (28 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Otro asesinato de periodistas del Kremlin. En este tipo de asesinatos Putin es líder mundial.



México y Colombia no son de este mundo.


----------



## Simo Hayha (28 Mar 2022)

:os ucranios han perdido el respeto a los orcorrusos. Ya se pueden andar con cuidado porque a est gente les van a llegar armas y entonces....


----------



## Homero+10 (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## NPI (28 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Puros demonios. Pobre chica, descanse en paz. Si no se hace justicia en esta vida, hay que estar seguros de que Dios la hará cuando les llegue su hora.
> 
> Me llama la atención lo que ha dicho el miliciano de que encuentran botas de tallas pequeñas, como la 38, lo que les hace sospechar que en Azov también hay mujeres. Sabe Dios cuántas se estarán haciendo pasar por refugiadas y pasando a Rusia u Occidente.
> 
> Ojalá identifiquen a todos y surja un Wiesenthal que los persiga.



En las fotos de los eliminados de Azov había dos mujeres.


----------



## Simo Hayha (28 Mar 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Es este un hilo de politica española?

Pues eso.



Cuando Sánchez mande al ejército español a invadir un tercer país y sea vergonzosamente derrotado y nuestros soldados repatriados en bolsas de basura, entonces podrás postear tweets como ese en un hilo sobre la guerra de España.


----------



## Abstenuto (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (28 Mar 2022)

El ejército ucraniano está violando los Convenios de Ginebra. 
Están utilizando camiones civiles de DHL para atacar a las fuerzas rusas. 
Eso es "perfidia" de libro de texto, prohibido por el artículo 37 del Primer Protocolo Adicional a los Convenios de Ginebra de 1949.

Equipo de morteros ucraniano conduciendo un camión de DHL. El militar ucraniano explica que la empresa les entregó seis de esos camiones gratis


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 Mar 2022)

*LA VARIANTE TERRORISTA
PUTIN SE HACE CARGO DE LO QUE MATA.
LOS YANQUIS MATAN, Y LE ECHAN LA CULPA A PUTIN.*

Así se plantearon (y se posicionaron) las operaciones desde el comienzo. En la GUERRA de Ucrania, no hay UNA Guerra.
Hay DOS tipos de Guerra:

A) una GUERRA MILITAR convencional.
B) Una GUERRA TERRORISTA PSICOLÓGICA.

Las dos tienen intereses y OBJETIVOS militares.
Pero distintas VARIANTES en lo operativo.
La GUERRA MILITAR mata, y FIRMA con la mano lo que mata.
La GUERRA TERRORISTA PSICOLÓGICA mata, MUESTRA lo que mató, y luego ESCONDE al autor.

Punto uno:
Los yanquis NO ESTÁN haciendo una GUERRA MILITAR en Ucrania.
Tampoco la están haciendo sus INSERVIBLES satélites de la OTAN y la Unión Europea.
Ni menos el absurdo y grotesco presidente TÍTERE que FIRMA como propias, todas las acciones que planifican y ejecutan los yanquis.
El que la está haciendo es Putin con su MAQUINARIA MILITAR, operaciones y objetivos EXPUESTOS.
Y no se TRATA de una cuestión MORAL, RELIGIOSA o "IDEOLÓGICA". Se trata de una REALIDAD objetiva y DEMOSTRABLE estadísticamente.
El líder ruso (te guste o no te guste) está ejecutando, una OPERACIÓN MILITAR visible, a CARA DESCUBIERTA, donde la muerte y la vida, no tienen SECRETO, y tienen un RESPONSABLE.
En cambio EEUU (con sus secuaces OTAN-europeos) está haciendo una GUERRA ENCUBIERTA.
Una GUERRA PSICOLOGICA TERRORISTA, invisible, sin fuerzas IDENTIFICABLES, y con operaciones y RESULTANTES que producen MUERTOS y destrucción de infraestructura.

En resumen
Putin mata y se "HACE CARGO".
Putin "VA AL FRENTE" y muestra la cara.
Los yanquis "SE CAMUFLAN" y borran sus crímenes.
Los yanquis matan y le ADJUDICAN el muerto al presidente ruso.

Putin usa aviones, tanques, misiles, fuerzas convencionales, y sus resultantes están a la VISTA: se sabe QUIEN FUE el autor.
En cambio EEUU (con los servicios de la CIA y el M16 británico) usan operaciones SECRETAS, tácticas y estrategias de "guerra sucia", sus armas y explosivos NO DEJAN HUELLAS. Solo los muertos y la destrucción quedan VISIBLES.

De la misma manera que hay DOS GUERRAS, también hay DOS ESTADISTICAS diarias con el RESULTANTE de MUERTE y la DESTRUCCIÓN en la guerra de Ucrania.
Hay una estadística MILITAR VISIBLE (la de Putin) que coincide con el autor y el resultado.
Y hay una estadística de ATENTADOS TERRORISTAS INVISIBLES (a escuelas, hospitales, edificios de viviendas civiles, etc) SIN AUTOR comprobable. Que luego la prensa internacional imperial yanqui (siguiendo la letra que les dictan la CIA y la inteligencia yanqui) le ADJUDICA la autoría a Putin.

Y para los que investigamos y analizamos esto no hay NINGUNA SORPRESA.
Son simplemente dos estrategias, desiguales y combinadas, de una misma guerra dividida en DOS para manipular y ENGAÑAR.
Donde el que hace la GUERRA MILITAR (Putin) tiene DOS COSTOS:
El GENOCIDIO PROPIO, y el GENOCIDIO OCULTO del enemigo

Y eso explica: Por qué Putin, tiene que operar MILITARMENTE, conseguir sus OBJETIVOS, y SALIR rápido de Ucrania.
Si no lo CONSIGUE, además del que está ejecutando, va a PAGAR EL COSTO del GENOCIDIO TERRORRISTA yanqui.
En continuado, para DESGASTARLO y GANARLE la guerra sin maquinaria militar.

En ese DILEMA anda Putin. Y en esa misión humanitaria de DEMOLICIÓN de vidas humanas andan los yanquis.

Dos POTENCIAS se saludan.

Los espero en el próximo ATENTADO sin autor.






MANUEL FREYTAS / IAR Noticias
_Manuel Freytas es *periodista, investigador y analista, especialista en inteligencia y comunicación estratégica.* Es uno de los autores más difundidos y referenciados en internet. _


----------



## Abstemio (28 Mar 2022)

Katiusha


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 Mar 2022)

Abstemio dijo:


> Katiusha



Katyusha



Slava RUSSIA Slava PVTIN


----------



## NPI (28 Mar 2022)

John Orfidahl dijo:


> Como va el embolsamiento de Kiev?



@John Orfidahl


----------



## NPI (28 Mar 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Se les esta yendo la castaña que da gusto...
> 
> La compañía de seguros Zurich cambia su logo por culpa del símbolo de la invasión rusa a Ucrania
> 
> ...



Caesaraugusta


----------



## amcxxl (28 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Los únicos éxitos de esta guerra son de los milicianos del Donbass, un conglomerado de borrachos, maleantes y mineros (dicho con todo el respeto, que se lo han ganado) con armamento Paco.
> 
> Esa es la imagen que está dando el ejército ruso, quitas a los milicianos y a los chechenos y los ucros ya estarían a las puertas de Moscú.
> 
> Pa llorar..o pa que te dé un infarto como a Shoigu.



al ignore puta chusma de mierda subnormal


----------



## Impresionante (28 Mar 2022)

BERLÍN, 28 de marzo. /TASS/. Alemania está en contra de enviar fuerzas de paz de la OTAN a Ucrania, dijo el domingo el canciller alemán Olaf Scholz al canal de televisión ARD.

"No actuaremos allí en el ámbito militar aunque se llamen tropas de mantenimiento de la paz", dijo. “No aspiraremos a crear una zona de exclusión aérea allí”, agregó el canciller.

Dicho esto, el funcionario afirmó que estaba haciendo "todo para ayudar a Ucrania". Según él, actualmente "las sanciones son la principal herramienta" contra Rusia.

Anteriormente, Varsovia propuso enviar una misión de mantenimiento de la paz de la OTAN al oeste de Ucrania. El presidente polaco, Andrzej Duda, planeó presentar su propuesta al presidente estadounidense, Joe Biden, en la cumbre de la OTAN del 24 de marzo. Tras la reunión, el secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, dijo que la OTAN no enviaría


----------



## Simo Hayha (28 Mar 2022)

Otro filo-nazi que no sabe contar.



JoséBatallas dijo:


> En la GUERRA de Ucrania, no hay UNA Guerra.



Hasta aquí ibas bien



JoséBatallas dijo:


> Hay DOS tipos de Guerra:



Esta parte muy mal. Si acaso habría dos tipos de Hoperaciones Hespeciales.

A orcoputin no le gusta que lo llaméis guerra.


----------



## zapatitos (28 Mar 2022)

Pedro Pablo 01 dijo:


> El manchitas era muy popular en Occidente por su traición a la Unión Soviética. Aunque Yeltzin no le iba a la zaga.




Pero el borracho al menos se ganó una parcelita en el cielo con la jugada que les hizo a los yanquis al final de su carrera política eligiendo como sucesor suyo al Putin sabiendo como sabía que se iba a convertir en un grano en el culo para Occidente.

Aunque el Borracho tampoco lo hizo desinteresadamente porque buscaba la inmunidad total por todas sus tropelías e intuía que el Putin era el único que cumpliría su palabra de dársela. Si hubiera colocado a un sucesor más pro occidental le habría apuñalado por la espalda en cualquier momento.

Saludos.


----------



## raptors (28 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Nunca he sido muy partidario de los ignores. Al fin y al cabo con los ignores lo único que consigues es crearte un "círculo de confort" donde un grupúsculo de personas de ideas afines se chupan las pollas unas a otras confirmando sus convicciones. Al final se encuentran que la realidad no es la que se han pintado en ese círculo de confort.
> 
> Normalemente yo solo suelo ignorar a los que me insultan de manera graturida e injustificada. En este aspecto los hilos del covid fueron un caladero para meter ignores.



_"teuro"_ es el clásico pseudoAnalista que trata de aparentar conocimiento y crear debate... Sus argumentos no aguantan el más mínimo escrutinio... pero eso a el no lo importa.. ya que su misión es enmierdar el hilo creando falsos debates... esa es su especialidad...

Anteriormente tenia el nick de _"profesor bacterio"_ pero como ya lo conocían... se hizo de varios "nick..."


----------



## raptors (28 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Por eso digo que los ucranianos no van a aceptar y parece que los rusos no están en condiciones de conquistar lo que quieren por métodos convencionales, a no ser que pongan todo su ejército en eso.



*Ja ja* ...el empinado de Usa le contesta al arrastrado de Usa _ja ja ja_


----------



## ccartech (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## ccartech (28 Mar 2022)

AHORA La situación en #Mariupol SEGÚN Anna News. El estilo y el puerto de Azov son los principales puntos de resistencia de Azov. El mayor problema es que no se han ido todos los civiles y los Azov están vistiendo de política y como observadores están corrigiendo el fuego del PV. #Ucrania


----------



## ccartech (28 Mar 2022)

Si lo ven en la calle avisen a la policia
.


----------



## willbeend (28 Mar 2022)

Esta muy bien este vidrio como recopilacion de temas de los que se han hablado por aqui, sin perder horas pasando paginas por el hilo.


----------



## Simo Hayha (28 Mar 2022)

100.000 personas se reunen en Viena en un acto de apoyo a Ucrania y repulsa de orcorrusia


----------



## Simo Hayha (28 Mar 2022)

China suspende un contrato de compra de orcopetróleo de 500 minolles


----------



## Simo Hayha (28 Mar 2022)

Finlandia cierra toda conexión por ferrocarril con el país de los orcos


----------



## Simo Hayha (28 Mar 2022)

vi


----------



## Simo Hayha (28 Mar 2022)

va


----------



## Simo Hayha (28 Mar 2022)

la


----------



## Simo Hayha (28 Mar 2022)

o


----------



## Simo Hayha (28 Mar 2022)

tan


----------



## Simo Hayha (28 Mar 2022)

*VIVA LA OTAN MECAGUENDIOS.




*


----------



## raptors (28 Mar 2022)

El Fenomeno dijo:


> Parece increible que los rusos ni siquiera hayan podido cerrar la bolsa en torno al Donbass después de un mes. Esta estrategia de abrir múltiples ejes de avance es un absoluto despropósito, especialmente porque están gastando recursos en pasar el Dnieper por el sur sin tener la orilla Este controlada. Es como si cada grupo de ejercito estuviese haciendo la guerra por su cuenta sin ninguna clase de coordinación. El que Shoigú haya estado desaparecido tanto tiempo me da a pensar que los rusos estén reorganizando no sólo la estrategia sino a su estado mayor, porque habrán quemado a los que han diseñado semejante chapuza. Lo sabremos seguramente al acabar la guerra.



Sabes mucho...!! deberías ofrecer tus servicios de estratega al gobierno uckroNazi... jaja


----------



## Simo Hayha (28 Mar 2022)

Si uno no va por ahí invadiendo países, pues no te pasan estas cosas


----------



## Impresionante (28 Mar 2022)

Superadlo si podéis


----------



## Stelio Kontos (28 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> 100.000 personas se reunen en Viena en un acto de apoyo a Ucrania y repulsa de orcorrusia



Faltan pianos


----------



## arriondas (28 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> En serio, tio en serio... en serio... .tio en serio...
> Por un trasnochado espia de la kgb en serio, en serio



Menuda respuesta me das.

Si te gusta pagar más todo, pues p'alante. Que te están diciendo A LA CARA que lo vas a pasar mal. Y siendo políticos, será peor de lo que dicen.


----------



## Mabuse (28 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Si lo ven en la calle avisen a la policia
> .
> Ver archivo adjunto 1002561
> Ver archivo adjunto 1002560



Líder de un grupo de presidentes de fortuna, si lo encuentra tal pueda contratarlo.


----------



## Simo Hayha (28 Mar 2022)

Zelensky en la entrevista de hoy en un medio ruso ha dicho que Orcorrusia les mintió y traicionó en los 90 cuando les dijo que si les entregaban las armas nucleares nunca les atacarían


----------



## Simo Hayha (28 Mar 2022)

Érase una una vez un blindado orcorruso que iba por la carretera y....


----------



## amcxxl (28 Mar 2022)

Al ver el cuerpo quedó detenido. 
Miembro de la ATO y nacionalista radical. Su vida es leída por su tatuaje. A los 16, se metió en los ultras del Kharkiv FC Metalist, que participó en el incendio provocado de la administración en Odessa en 2014. Estaba entre los bastardos que acababan con sus víctimas.


Cruzando el Seversky Donets al sur de Izyum. El mismo lugar por el que hubo feroces batallas Ahora nuestras tropas caminan a lo largo de él en dirección a Slavyansk, y los cadáveres quemados de los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania todavía "huelen" en Kamenka y Dry Kamenka. 


Región de Cherkasy. Hay un golpe en el depósito de petróleo de Uman. 


En Lutsk, el depósito de petróleo fue destruido.


Se llevó a cabo un ataque masivo con misiles contra los objetos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Kiev 


Los aviones de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia lanzaron una serie de ataques contra los objetos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el asentamiento de Zolote. 


Acercandose a Krivoi Rog


----------



## Fígaro (28 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> *VIVA LA OTAN MECAGUENDIOS.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1002564
> Ver archivo adjunto 1002564
> ...





Buenos días, compadre. 

Y Larga Vida a la OTAN!

(Hecho indubitable, y más gracias al gnomo gitano turcochino).

Arriba Ucrania Libre de orcos.


----------



## Fígaro (28 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Érase una una vez un blindado orcorruso que iba por la carretera y....




Betadine caducado y torniquete con calzoncillo cagao mandan.


----------



## Simo Hayha (28 Mar 2022)

Érase una vez 6 blindados orcorrusos que iban por una carretera en Ucrania cuando de repente...


----------



## Simo Hayha (28 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Buenos días, compadre.
> 
> Y Larga Vida a la OTAN!
> 
> ...



Dios te oiga amigo Fígaro y de fuerza a Ucrania para expulsar a todos esos invasores demoniacos.
Solo me apena que roñannoir no esté con nosotros para disfrutar del apocalipsis orcorruso


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (28 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Dios te oiga amigo Fígaro y de fuerza a Ucrania para expulsar a todos esos invasores demoniacos.
> Solo me apena que roñannoir no esté con nosotros para disfrutar del apocalipsis orcorruso



Alguno queremos informarnos y no tener que estar perdiendo el tiempo con chorradas... Lo que piense cada uno es su problema. ¿Es mucho pedir?


----------



## amcxxl (28 Mar 2022)

Kharkov Natsiks tuvieron una cita con su ídolo Bandera: 
Yuri "Artek" Krasovsky, Vladimir "Café" Doroshenko, Igor "Familia" Pokhomov, Bogdan "Bodia" Ivanov, Sergei "X" Stribny, Bogdan "Poltava" Paraca 


Al salir de Mariupol, lograron capturar a la famosa cómplice de los nacionalistas ucranianos, Yulia Paevskaya. Al tratar de salir de la ciudad, se cubrió con los hijos de otras personas, cuyos padres fueron asesinados. Fuimos los primeros en registrar las confesiones de Paevskaya: Что нашли в телефоне плененной в Мариуполе националистки 


Tanque capturado abre fuego sobre sus antiguos propietarios⚡
El tanque T-64 "Oplot" capturado, capturado por los combatientes de la NM DPR en Volnovakha, después de ser desnazificado y reparado, fue puesto a disposición del batallón "Somalia".


Kupyansk, región de Kharkiv. tanques rusos.


----------



## Galizu_Ulf (28 Mar 2022)

Similitudes... 

Es que desde que inauguraron las nuevas instalaciones en Belgica, que recuerdan por su forma al logo de las SS Fichier:Brussels NATO Headquarters 01.jpg — Wikipédia ... todo se pega


----------



## Simo Hayha (28 Mar 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Alguno queremos informarnos y no tener que estar perdiendo el tiempo con chorradas... Lo que piense cada uno es su problema. ¿Es mucho pedir?



Pues ya te estoy informando que orcorrusia va de culo en Ucrania y que la otan llena el espíritu y el corazón de orgullo y alegría


----------



## Fígaro (28 Mar 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Alguno queremos informarnos y no tener que estar perdiendo el tiempo con chorradas... Lo que piense cada uno es su problema. ¿Es mucho pedir?




Esto es un Foro.

Cómprese una cosa que se llama periódico.

De nada.

Oh, wait, que aquí no venden el Adelantado de Novosibirsk.


----------



## Fígaro (28 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Dios te oiga amigo Fígaro y de fuerza a Ucrania para expulsar a todos esos invasores demoniacos.
> Solo me apena que roñannoir no esté con nosotros para disfrutar del apocalipsis orcorruso




Ronanoir pontificaria de lo lindo, con lo que le epataba todo lo que oliera a rusos, seguro que estaría contándonos hasta los pedos que se tiró el que puso la oruga de aquél tanque...


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (28 Mar 2022)

Joder, están cayendo todos los nazis como ratas.


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (28 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _+18 En Mariupol, los nacionalistas quemaron una esvástica en el cuerpo de una niña.El cuerpo de la niña nos fue mostrado por combatientes del DNR en el sótano de una escuela de Mariupol, donde los nacionalistas de Azov tenían una base.Un brazo fue arrancado, los restos de una bolsa de celofán o cinta adhesiva eran visibles en su cabeza, y una esvástica en su estómago.
> 
> _



Estos son los héroes de Occidente y de Europa, unos Satanistas pedófilos torturando a una niña hasta la muerte. Espero que ese dinero que habéis dado y todos los que habéis apoyado se os devuelva de la peor manera y con el mayor de los sufrimientos


----------



## Aurkitu (28 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> En Ucrania los perros callejeros ya se alimentan de cadáveres de soldados rusos y civiles muertos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Viendo los videos en los que parece te regodeas, hasta musicalizados, lo que se va a llevar por delante este conflicto es a Ucrania tal como la hemos conocido. Esa sangre vertida no va ser en vano, y esas imágenes, unen más que separan a cualquier habitante de la FR. Los rusos no son estadounidenses. Han llegado para quedarse, y será _más_ rusa que nunca, al tiempo.


----------



## arriondas (28 Mar 2022)

Desnazificacion de Ukrain dijo:


> Estos son los héroes de Occidente y de Europa, unos Satanistas pedófilos torturando a una niña hasta la muerte. Espero que ese dinero que habéis dado y todos los que habéis apoyado se os devuelva de la peor manera y con el mayor de los sufrimientos



El karma existe, así que...


----------



## amcxxl (28 Mar 2022)

IMÁGENES FUERTES | Esto es lo que se han encontrado las tropas rusas en la toma de Mariupol. Cadáveres de ucranianos desnudos, desmembrados y apilados por los nazis de Azov, a los que estamos armando EEUU y países miembros de la OTAN 


Mariúpol Como una película sobre el fin del mundo. Así es como los Batallones Nacionales y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, por orden de la OTAN, se esconden entre los civiles y toman a las personas como escudo humano. Como ordenaron los socios, lucha hasta el último ucraniano. 


Así fue como los batallones nacionales aprendieron a esconderse detrás de los civiles. alumnos ejemplares.


----------



## visaman (28 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si dejas al margen cuestiones geopolíticas es muy normal que si por ideología tiras para un tipo como Chavez, otro como Putin no te parezca demasiado bien. Otra cosa es que el destino los aliara contra un enemigo común.
> 
> Eso es lo que tienen los yankis, que son capaces de unir a gente de todo pelaje contra ellos. Eso solo lo consiguen los grandes hijoputas ...



por el interés me uno a........


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Mar 2022)

El desfigurao y el circunpanchito en turno de mañanas, aviones a ucrania no hay cojones a mandar pero cms al foro que no falten, biba la hotan!!


----------



## visaman (28 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *[HILO OFICIAL] ESCASEZ DE DIÉSEL | RACIONAMIENTO | SE ESPERA UNA PRIMAVERA CALIENTE*



no sin mi deposito lleno o algooooooo


----------



## mazuste (28 Mar 2022)

El acopio y necesidad del gas ruso para Europa, es el alfa y omega de la trama energética contra Rusia,
el ejemplo esclarecedor y luminoso de cómo la geografía y la historia son la huella mejor designada para
las relaciones entre Estados y pueblos, prácticamente infalsificables de modificar por antojo.
Si vas contra eso tienes el desastre garantizado. Lo estamos viendo.


----------



## amcxxl (28 Mar 2022)

Kadírov: 
No hace mucho tiempo la élite de Kiev acarició el sueño de quedarse con Mariupol. El Ejército Ruso de Liberación hizo añicos las falsas nociones de los nazis de que la ciudad permanecería bajo su influencia. Nuestras banderas ya ondean en la mayor parte de la ciudad, ¡y pronto estarán en todas partes!


Los lugareños en Mariupol locos de contentos despues de soportar durante 30 años la ocupacion ucropiteca



Es algo seguro moverse donde están los rusos y qué peligroso es vivir, donde están las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los batallones nacionales. Ucrania finalmente oskatinilsya se volvió incluso peor que ISIS. Las autoridades dieron armas a todos en Ucrania y les permitieron matar. En un puesto de control ubicado a la salida de Zaporozhye a lo largo de la autopista Nikopol, los llamados "policías" abrieron fuego contra vehículos civiles sin explicación y sin previo aviso, como resultado de lo cual murieron dos residentes locales y tres recibieron heridas de bala. twitter.com/Lana_mem/statu… 



Arriesgando su vida, Dmitriy entierra los cuerpos de los muertos, que murieron como resultado del bombardeo de las fuerzas ucranianas en Mariupol. Casi ningún barrio residencial de la ciudad está desprovisto de cementerios, los familiares de los muertos y los muertos los entierran, mientras que gran cantidad de cadáveres siguen tirados en las calles, y pocas personas se acercan a ellos por temor a correr la misma suerte. 



MARIUPOL. ¡¡¡VALE LA PENA PASAR UN PAR DE HORAS COMO PARTE DEL GRUPO DE ASALTO DE LA SSO DE LA NM DE LA DNR, TE ESTÁS SUMERGIENDO EN LA DURA REALIDAD TUYA!!! Aquí tienes la farmacología de combate del enemigo (drogas para los condenados), aquí está el sangriento juego de "etiqueta" con el uso de armas pequeñas... informe de sladkov


----------



## visaman (28 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Si los rusos se encabezonan nadie duda de que los alemanes van a pagar con rublos. La opción de parar la industria alemana no es opción realisa salvo alguna cabeza loca en EEUU. Pero le dan la razón a Trump cuando en la ONU advertía por el 2008 a los alemanes diciéndoles que se rendirían a los rusos mientras que la delegación germana se descojonaba de risa. Pues bien, ahora tenemos a Alemania que va a construir centrales regasificadoras a contrareloj para dejar de comprar gas ruso en un par de años (según Borrel). Que por cierto, está por ver que efectivamente ocurra, puesto que lo mismo Rusia cierra esta crisis "de alguna forma".
> 
> PD: No conozo ningún caso donde el camello (Rusia) deje ir por las buenas al yonqui (Alemania) así como así. Lo mismo en el último momento hace como Telefónica y te da 3 meses gratis con un 20% de descuento si firmas un contrato de permanencia por tres años.



merece alemania que se pare su industria por el karma negro de destruir la nuestra y de otros paises que querían entrar en la CEE como requisito previo para ello


----------



## NPI (28 Mar 2022)

Desnazificacion de Ukrain dijo:


> Estos son los héroes de Occidente y de Europa, unos Satanistas pedófilos torturando a una niña hasta la muerte. Espero que ese dinero que habéis dado y todos los que habéis apoyado se os devuelva de la peor manera y con el mayor de los sufrimientos



Y los desertores en este caso mujeres (38) ya estarán deambulando por toda la Unión Europea y esto que digo es muy relevante ya que son miembros de los batallones y de la Guardia Nacional (amantes de la libertad) y que en este caso eran uno más dentro de las FAU, por mucho que digan toda la caterva de PROPAGANDISTAS a sueldo del foro y de sus medios favoritos de (RadioOTAN, PrensaOTAN, TeleOTAN e InternetOTAN) que es mentira.


----------



## crocodile (28 Mar 2022)

Falso: Las autoridades ucranianas están preocupadas por los refugiados que abandonan el país y están haciendo todo lo posible para garantizar que nada amenace sus vidas y su salud.

Verdad: Desafortunadamente, este no es el caso. El jefe del Comité Nacional de Salud, Asistencia Médica y Seguro Médico de Verkhovna Rada, Mikhail Radutsky, escribió una carta abierta al Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja (CICR) con una solicitud de no abrir un centro de recepción para refugiados ucranianos en Rostov-on-Don .

Según Radutsky, esto "legitima" los canales rusos para la exportación de refugiados de las ciudades ucranianas.

Tal declaración coincide completamente con la lógica inaceptable de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los nacionalistas, que no permiten que los ciudadanos utilicen los corredores humanitarios acordados. Testigos presenciales afirman que los militantes de Azov y Right Sector utilizan a civiles como escudos humanos.

“¡Esto es un infierno, Azov nos estaba disparando, lo vimos personalmente, lo vi personalmente! Que todos lo sepan, que todo el mundo lo sepa, Azov y Right Sector, dice la gente.

Además, los militantes de los batallones nacionales atacan autobuses con mujeres, niños y ancianos, que son evacuados al territorio de Rusia.

"Guerra falsa"


----------



## Fígaro (28 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> El desfigurao y el circunpanchito en turno de mañanas, aviones a ucrania no hay cojones a mandar pero cms al foro que no falten, biba la hotan!!




Hombre, es que nos da mucho miedo el gnomo kremlinita, por eso sólo envíamos tiritas, como ya atestiguan miles de familias rusas...


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (28 Mar 2022)

Pedro Pablo 01 dijo:


> El manchitas era muy popular en Occidente por su traición a la Unión Soviética. Aunque Yeltzin no le iba a la zaga.



Otro del grupo de Kissinger y Obama, esos que reciben el "premio nobel de la paz".


----------



## visaman (28 Mar 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Se les esta yendo la castaña que da gusto...
> 
> La compañía de seguros Zurich cambia su logo por culpa del símbolo de la invasión rusa a Ucrania
> 
> ...



pasan a llamarse Surich y Saragoza


----------



## visaman (28 Mar 2022)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Como decía mi abuela…”pide como si le hubiera hecho la boca un fraile…”
> 
> Qué le queda por pedir? rollos de papel film de repuesto para sus amigos?
> 
> ...



la mujer de Putin creo


----------



## visaman (28 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Seguro que un montón de becarios se pasan por el foro burbuja un ratito cada mañana para enterarse de como va la guerra y hacer sus artículos de prensa o informe de inteligencia.



y sin pagarnos derechos de autor oiga


----------



## El Fenomeno (28 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Sabes mucho...!! deberías ofrecer tus servicios de estratega al gobierno uckroNazi... jaja



Es una simple deduccion. Cuando las cosas no salen bien siempre hay que culpar a alguien.


----------



## visaman (28 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Los llamados políticos no trabajan para la gente como nos quieren hacer creer , la mayoría son simples empleados de corporaciones supranacionales no saben ni lo que dicen , sólo siguen consignas y hacen bulto .
> Individuos como Sánchez son brokers o hackers , caballos de Troya cuya finalidad es introducirse en los puestos ejecutivos de las naciones para poder saquearlas desde dentro, a veces con más disimulo que otras .
> La gente tragará con todo como estamos viendo .
> 
> ...



no necesitamos políticos en este pais, necesitamos gestores competentes un cambio de mentalidad y eliminar el cainismo y el mando español intermedio en las empresas


----------



## lefebre (28 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Joder, están cayendo todos los nazis como ratas.



¿Y has tardado 80 años en enterarte?


----------



## IgFarben (28 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Superadlo si podéis



Beatriz Talegon ahora es Trumpista?
Cosas veredes...........esta se ha cambiado de chaqueta ya no sabemos ni las veces.


----------



## crocodile (28 Mar 2022)

Varios cadáveres de civiles asesinados y torturados por genocidas ukronazis.

+18, abstenerse sensibles 

No lo veréis en TV OTAN.



https://files.catbox.moe/rof6ol.mp4


----------



## visaman (28 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1002375
> 
> 
> Por lo que entiendo con el mapa parece que han desinflado un poco el avance ruso, la presión sobre Sumy se ha relajado, pero siguen rodeando Járkov, donde sí parece que están sufriendo un poco los rusos es en Mykolaiv y el noreste de Kiev, que es donde hay fuertes contraataques ucranianos donde han llegado a liberar localidades para aliviar la presión sobre Kiev o romper el cerco a algunas bolsas del noreste, ignoro si todo forma part del pla o los rusos subestimaron un poco los progresos ucranianos.
> ...



y Hollywood al final lo tomaron los rusos?


----------



## Harman (28 Mar 2022)

Adoctrinados en el odio


Artículo Original: Sergey Mirkin Imaginen que se pasean por su ciudad y ven a un pequeño grupo de personas. Al acercarse, ven a una chica atada con celofán a una señal de tráfico. La chica tiene lo…




slavyangrad.es











Adoctrinados en el odio


28/03/2022

Artículo Original: Sergey Mirkin


Imaginen que se pasean por su ciudad y ven a un pequeño grupo de personas. Al acercarse, ven a una chica atada con celofán a una señal de tráfico. La chica tiene los pantalones bajados y está siendo golpeada con un cinturón. La pobre chica llora, grita, suplica que le perdonen. La audiencia ríe y graba lo ocurrido en sus móviles. Se enterarán de cuál es su crimen: robó una chocolatina en una tienda. Se encogerán de hombros y se seguirán su camino. Todo esto es lo normal. ¿Les parece una escena de una novela postapocalíptica o de una historia sadomasoquista? Puede ser, pero es la realidad de Ucrania.

Los castigos extrajudiciales se han convertido en la norma. Personas atadas a señales de tráfico o árboles son rociadas con pintura verde, azotadas con cinturones, varas o simplemente apaleadas, normalmente con sus genitales expuestos. Toda esta indecencia es fotografiada y se graban vídeos que posteriormente son publicados.

En Ucrania, esta humillación es calificada de lucha contra los merodeadores. Inicialmente, la propaganda ucraniana intentó no notar estos incidentes y después algunos blogueros declararon los vídeos como _fakes_ rusos. Sin embargo, ahora hay tantas pruebas de que los linchamientos en ciudades y pueblos ucranianos son ciertos que ya no pueden negarse.

Así que el asesor del Ministro del Interior Vadim Denisenko afirmó que no considera salvaje atar y desnudar a merodeadores en tiempos de guerra. Que un oficial de los cuerpos y fuerzas de seguridad del Estado dice algo así, no es que se haya caído bajo, es peor aún. Y hace surgir la pregunta de para qué hace falta un Estado si la propia población puede castigar por sí misma a los suyos. El hecho de que el castigo a los ciudadanos debe venir de los cuerpos oficiales del Estado, no de nadie más, es el pilar del sistema legal de cualquier país, ya que la alternativa es el caos.

En las redes sociales, algunas personas justifican, como hace Denisenko, todo lo que está ocurriendo, escudándose en las acciones militares. En primer lugar, las humillaciones ocurren en ciudades y pueblos que no se han visto poco o nada afectados por la batalla. Por ejemplo, en Lviv, que está muy lejos del frente, tres mujeres fueron rociadas de pintura verde y atadas a una señal. Fueron acusadas de robar comida, aunque en la red hay información que dice que no robaron nada y simplemente fueron acosadas por su origen étnico: son romaníes.

En segundo lugar, en cualquier circunstancia, da igual lo difícil que esa sea, debemos mantener la humanidad y no realizar linchamientos contra personas indefensas, sean o no culpables de algo. En Donetsk, en mi memoria, solo una persona fue atada a una señal. Ocurrió en 2014 y la mujer sometida a ese castigo se dedicaba a ajustar la artillería ucraniana. Fue inmediatamente desatada y legalmente detenida. El castigo fue condenado en la República de Donetsk. Se escribió entonces que no debíamos ser como en Maidan ni perder nuestra humanidad.

La práctica de la humillación pública procede de Euromaidan. Allí era común atar a una persona a un poste, arrodillarlas y escribir palabras insultantes en la frente de la pobre persona por algún tipo de ofensa. Recuerdo que, en 2014, activistas de Maidan azotaron públicamente a una mujer por ser defensora de anti-Maidan. Pero las humillaciones públicas en Ucrania han seguido produciéndose en Ucrania después de Euromaidan y mucho antes del 24 de febrero de 2022. En 2018, en Chernigov, un hombre acusado de tener posturas prorrusas fue atado a un poste. Y en 2019 se produjo otra acción similar en Maidan en Kiev.

Pero tas el 24 de febrero, los castigos extrajudiciales se han generalizado. ¿Por qué? No es que sea parte del ADN ucraniano y sería imposible imaginar algo así en la República Socialista Soviética de Ucrania o en Ucrania en tiempos de, por ejemplo, Leonid Kuchma. El hecho es que, en los últimos ocho años, la violencia y el odio contra el vecino han sido cultivados en Ucrania. Se ha adoctrinado a los ucranianos para odiar a los residentes de Donbass. Solo hay que recordar aquel discurso de Petro Poroshenko de 2014: el entonces jefe de Estado afirmó que los niños ucranianos irían al colegio mientras los niños de Donbass estaban sentados en los sótanos. O lo que escribían blogueros y periodistas ucranianos sobre la población de la RPD y la RPL. Cuando no se dedicaban a insultar a los residentes de Donetsk y Lugansk, ridiculizaban el dolor asociado a la guerra. Se puede recordar esa frase que decía que nos bombardeábamos a nosotros mismos. Había una constante deshumanización de la población de Donbass en el campo informativo de Ucrania. Y no solo de la RPD y la RPL: recordemos la reacción del público ucraniano al 2 de mayo en Odessa. “Colorados a la brasa” no es una fase que me haya inventado.

Se enseñó a los residentes de Maidan a odiar a Rusia, pero en realidad se les enseñó a odiar en general. Se les dijo que eran un pueblo libre, al contrario que los esclavos de la RPD/RPL y Rusia. Se les enseñó a odiar a sus vecinos, a informar sobre ellos, a dar nombres de separatistas locales e incluso se repartieron octavillas explicando cómo reconocer a un separatista.

Así que no es ninguna sorpresa que el periodista ucraniano Fajrudin Sharafmal prometiera asesinar niños rusos y promoviera las ideas de Adolf Eichman, uno de los arquitectos del Holocausto. No es sorprendente que el abogado y voluntario ucraniano Hennady Druzennko llamara a castrar a los prisioneros de guerra rusos. Y, por supuesto, tampoco es una sorpresa que personas corrientes aten a sus conciudadanos a señales de tráficos y los azoten. Son síntomas de que la sociedad ucraniana está infectada con el virus del odio y necesitará tratamiento durante mucho tiempo.


----------



## IgFarben (28 Mar 2022)

Abstemio dijo:


> Katiusha



No es un Katiusha, es un sistema de minado llamado Zemledeliye, es la primera vez que lo veo en acción. Los cohetes lanzados dispersan minas de distintos tipos por una zona determinada para limitar el movimiento del enemigo. 
No se donde se ha reportado su uso, pero donde lo estén usando, dudo que los rusos estén pensando en lazar operaciones ofensivas.


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (28 Mar 2022)

Europa defensora de las violaciones de musulmanes a Cristianos y ahora de las torturas a niños de los nazis. Al de abajo eso le mola, violaciones y torturas como a los niñas de Alcácer, Verdad?

Puta Europa y puta OTAN


----------



## visaman (28 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> La palabra Zasca adquiere un nuevo significado ¡¡¡¡



a partir de ahora es Sasca


----------



## Bishop (28 Mar 2022)

prisco dijo:


> El tal Chipetuk parece gemelo del "niño polla"





No me digas... ¿en serio?

¿No ves que es propaganda negra y además burda?


----------



## raptors (28 Mar 2022)

El Fenomeno dijo:


> Es una simple deduccion. Cuando las cosas no salen bien siempre hay que culpar a alguien.



Que pndjo...!!!
es sarcasmo...!!!


----------



## mazuste (28 Mar 2022)

Dicen que es mucha coincidencia. Rusia desplaza el foco de atención de Kiev para concentrarse en el Donbass,
y de repente aparecen vídeos en los que se tortura a soldados rusos y a esa chica asesinada con la cruz gamada..
Pareciera como que se necesitaría motivar un impulso hacia Galicia. ¿Alguien deseando querer que Rusia se quede?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Mar 2022)

Desnazificacion de Ukrain dijo:


> Europa defensora de las violaciones de musulmanes a Cristianos y ahora de las torturas a niños de los nazis. Al de abajo eso le mola, violaciones y torturas como a los niñas de Alcácer, Verdad?
> 
> Puta Europa y puta OTAN
> Ver archivo adjunto 1002615
> Ver archivo adjunto 1002616



Menudo torpedo a la línea de flotación del sistema español….no andas lejos del asunto.


----------



## bangkoriano (28 Mar 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> No es un Katiusha, es un sistema de minado llamado Zemledeliye, es la primera vez que lo veo en acción. Los cohetes lanzados dispersan minas de distintos tipos por una zona determinada para limitar el movimiento del enemigo.
> No se donde se ha reportado su uso, pero donde lo estén usando, dudo que los rusos estén pensando en lazar operaciones ofensivas.



Así queda el terreno minado


----------



## maromo (28 Mar 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Alguno queremos informarnos y no tener que estar perdiendo el tiempo con chorradas... Lo que piense cada uno es su problema. ¿Es mucho pedir?



Si es mucho pedir porque esos "foreros" están aquí para eso. Meter ruido y que no te enteres de nada. La guerra de la desinformación lo llaman


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Mar 2022)

Otro vídeo de limpieza de las zonas atacadas…


----------



## Bishop (28 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> "Zurich Insurance Group, la mayor aseguradora de Suiza, ha sustituido su logotipo original
> en las redes sociales, en el que aparecía una gran Z blanca sobre un círculo azul.
> 
> Ya no saben en que palo ahorcarse...
> ...



Estamos rodeados de imbéciles, son capaces de proponer eliminar la letra del abecedario...


----------



## visaman (28 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> 430 al día sin tanques ni misiles ...
> 
> No somos conscientes de cómo puede ser la vida en esos países. Si ayer hubo más de 60 muertos hablamos de miles de heridos en cientos de tiroteos...
> 
> ...



de seguir asi pronto nosotros estaremos igual y tu serás un cadaver mas para la estadística


----------



## visaman (28 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Volar bajo es muy peligroso un error es estrellarse y si te ven desde arriba no hay escapatoria, como se tiene que ir relativamente lento ascender cuesta y salir por patas es imposible. Por lo que se parece está recomendado únicamente cuando se está muy cerca de un objetivo terrestre o naval y levantarse rápidamente para poder maniobrar sin miedo a estrellarse huyendo de otro caza o un misil.



la RAF tiene una escuadrilla especializada en vuelo bajo que dio mucho juego en la guerra de Irak y en sus incursiones en territorio enemigo va todo el rato bajos


----------



## mazuste (28 Mar 2022)

_*
"Habría que recordarle al presidente ucraniano que los palestinos son el pueblo 
que los colonos judíos ucranianos desplazaron y cuya tierra robaron.."*_
https://www.middleeasteye.net/opinion/israel-palestine-zelensky-ukrainian-jewish-role-dispossession
_*
"Los ucranianos que se resisten a la ocupación rusa con cócteles molotov
son alabados por su valentía, mientras que a los niños palestinos que lanzan*_
* piedras se les sigue llamando terroristas..."*
https://www.middleeasteye.net/opinion/russia-ukraine-war-west-account-crimes-what-about-israel


----------



## visaman (28 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> *Esto es una opinión.
> Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.*
> 
> Confederación Suiza:
> ...



una noche de sexo con beyonce?


----------



## bigmaller (28 Mar 2022)

UPDATED: Ukrainian Nazis Tortured Woman In Mariupol (Photos, Video 18 +)


UPDATE: The video with the tortured woman was shot by American military reporter Patrick Lancaster. On March 27, a woman’s...




southfront.org






Lo de Mariupol es simplemente horroroso. 

Nunca saldrá en los medios occidentales.


----------



## visaman (28 Mar 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Estamos rodeados de imbéciles, son capaces de proponer eliminar la letra del abecedario...



Z antes una letra mas ahora una exilada en Rusia

calopez por cierto cambia los zanks por sanks


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (28 Mar 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Que las funda...
> 
> Nunca ha sido un buen actor.



Creía que Sean Penn era "de izquierdas", ¿por qué defiende a un gobierno nazi y genocida?


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (28 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> UPDATED: Ukrainian Nazis Tortured Woman In Mariupol (Photos, Video 18 +)
> 
> 
> UPDATE: The video with the tortured woman was shot by American military reporter Patrick Lancaster. On March 27, a woman’s...
> ...



Queréis que salga? Vamos a mandarlas en bucle, verás como tienen que ponerlas

contacto@telecinco.es

comunicacion@atresmediatv.es

espanadirecto@rtve.es

atresmediainternacional@atresmediatv.com


----------



## Bishop (28 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> Z antes una letra mas ahora una exilada en Rusia
> 
> *calopezs* por cierto cambia los zanks por sanks


----------



## vladimirovich (28 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Si tu interpretación es correcta (línea defensiva artillada en el oeste de Kiev, posible nueva frontera _de facto_), entonces posiblemente los objetivos militares sean llegar hasta esto:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1002408
> 
> 
> El punto meridional de dicha frontera enlaza directamente con la estribación norte de Transnistria.



Van un poco retrasadillos no?...lo comento mas que nada porque Sumy que esta a 20 km de la frontera rusa todavia no lo han tomado.


----------



## el violador de mentes (28 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El karma existe, así que...



El karma es la cólera de Dios, que se manifiesta en esta vida o en la siguiente.


----------



## mazuste (28 Mar 2022)

*"La guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania está acabando con la globalización"*
"Larry Fink, de BlackRock, 
BlackRock's Larry Fink, who oversees $10 trillion, says Russia-Ukraine war is ending globalization


----------



## ProfeInsti (28 Mar 2022)

Crece el desánimo en las tropas rusas mientras se recrudece la batalla por Mariúpol.


----------



## LIRDISM (28 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> la RAF tiene una escuadrilla especializada en vuelo bajo que dio mucho juego en la guerra de Irak y en sus incursiones en territorio enemigo va todo el rato bajos



Pero por eso perdieron muchos tornados en el Golfo, es siempre arriesgado ese tipo de misiones.


----------



## vladimirovich (28 Mar 2022)

El Fenomeno dijo:


> Parece increible que los rusos ni siquiera hayan podido cerrar la bolsa en torno al Donbass después de un mes. Esta estrategia de abrir múltiples ejes de avance es un absoluto despropósito, especialmente porque están gastando recursos en pasar el Dnieper por el sur sin tener la orilla Este controlada. Es como si cada grupo de ejercito estuviese haciendo la guerra por su cuenta sin ninguna clase de coordinación. El que Shoigú haya estado desaparecido tanto tiempo me da a pensar que los rusos estén reorganizando no sólo la estrategia sino a su estado mayor, porque habrán quemado a los que han diseñado semejante chapuza. Lo sabremos seguramente al acabar la guerra.



Ya es tarde, ya no hay posibilidad de arreglar la debacle de Z, dicen que Putin el 9 de Mayo anunciara la retirada "una vez completados los objetivos bla, bla,bla..." y hasta entonces esconderse para que no les caigan muchas ostias.


----------



## mazuste (28 Mar 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Creía que Sean Penn era "de izquierdas", ¿por qué defiende a un gobierno nazi y genocida?



Eso demostraría que si es un buen actor...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Mar 2022)

Vídeo desde Jarkov…


----------



## ProfeInsti (28 Mar 2022)

Zelenski dispuesto a aceptar que Ucrania tenga un estatus neutral y no nuclear .


----------



## Honkler (28 Mar 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Creía que Sean Penn era "de izquierdas", ¿por qué defiende a un gobierno nazi y genocida?



No es de “izquierdas”, es progre, no tiene nada que ver.


----------



## LIRDISM (28 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Varios cadáveres de civiles asesinados y torturados por genocidas ukronazis.
> 
> +18, abstenerse sensibles
> 
> ...



Que pruebas hay de eso, los veo capaces de hacer eso después los testimonios pero se sabe ciertamente si fueron ellos y no un error de bombardeo.


----------



## Honkler (28 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Crece el desánimo en las tropas rusas mientras se recrudece la batalla por Mariúpol.



Entre desánimos y retiradas hasta la victoria final  . Algunos tomáis vuestros deseos como realidades …


----------



## raptors (28 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Zelenski dispuesto a aceptar que Ucrania tenga un estatus neutral y no nuclear .



Eso hubiera estado bien hace un mes... ahora ya son otras las circunstancias....


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (28 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En un país como España, la fascinación que provocan los EEUU o Reino Unido sigue siendo grande. Incluso entre la izquierda. Continúa teniendo un gran atractivo. Así que por unos y otros factores, muchos se ponen de parte de ellos en esta clase de pugnas entre potencias.



Eso en España se debe también en parte al enorme síndrome de inferioridad del españolito medio, sumado al hecho de que no han sufrido recientemente genocidios propiciados por los anglos. Pregunta en cualquier país de sudamérica a ver qué les parecen los estadounidenses.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Mar 2022)

Uno de los juguetes rusos que no se ven mucho en acción…en la nieve…


----------



## visaman (28 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> BERLÍN, 28 de marzo. /TASS/. Alemania está en contra de enviar fuerzas de paz de la OTAN a Ucrania, dijo el domingo el canciller alemán Olaf Scholz al canal de televisión ARD.
> 
> "No actuaremos allí en el ámbito militar aunque se llamen tropas de mantenimiento de la paz", dijo. “No aspiraremos a crear una zona de exclusión aérea allí”, agregó el canciller.
> 
> ...



sabe que si lo hace llueven atómicas o acaban peor que la RDA


----------



## Nicors (28 Mar 2022)

El Fenomeno dijo:


> Parece increible que los rusos ni siquiera hayan podido cerrar la bolsa en torno al Donbass después de un mes. Esta estrategia de abrir múltiples ejes de avance es un absoluto despropósito, especialmente porque están gastando recursos en pasar el Dnieper por el sur sin tener la orilla Este controlada. Es como si cada grupo de ejercito estuviese haciendo la guerra por su cuenta sin ninguna clase de coordinación. El que





El Fenomeno dijo:


> Parece increible que los rusos ni siquiera hayan podido cerrar la bolsa en torno al Donbass después de un mes. Esta estrategia de abrir múltiples ejes de avance es un absoluto despropósito, especialmente porque están gastando recursos en pasar el Dnieper por el sur sin tener la orilla Este controlada. Es como si cada grupo de ejercito estuviese haciendo la guerra por su cuenta sin ninguna clase de coordinación. El que Shoigú haya estado desaparecido tanto tiempo me da a pensar que los rusos estén reorganizando no sólo la estrategia sino a su estado mayor, porque habrán quemado a los que han diseñado semejante chapuza. Lo sabremos seguramente al acabar la guerra.



Eso lo estamos viendo ahora. La estrategia de Rusia ha sido invadir toda Ucrania desde Crimea a Bielorrusia obviando la rasputiza, llendo por las carreteras pensando que los iban a recibir con flores. 
Recibieron drones artilleros y antitanques sobre todo de noche, porque sorpresivamente, el ejercito ruso solo puede operar de día.


----------



## Impresionante (28 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> sabe que si lo hace llueven atómicas o acaban peor que la RDA



Cierto.

Ya son Turquía, Austria, Alemania y Serbia los países Próximos que dicen que no


----------



## bigmaller (28 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Zelenski dispuesto a aceptar que Ucrania tenga un estatus neutral y no nuclear .



Menudo hijodeputa.
Osea que el hijiputa esta dispuesto a que ukrania se quede como estaba hace 20 años. 


Está haciendo las maletas para su retiro en Miami, junto a Guaido y otros tantos salvapatrias.

Paises de mierda, llenos de corrupcion, de intereses particulares, partidos podridos, pueblo abandonado.

Como no andemos con cuidado, somos los siguientes. Y no tenemos una russia que ponga orden.

En 5 años como en ukrania


----------



## magufone (28 Mar 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Creía que Sean Penn era "de izquierdas", ¿por qué defiende a un gobierno nazi y genocida?



Es un posturitas. Como actor, pues ok; en la vida real siempre ha sido un cafre y un niñato de jolivú. Podeis si os interesa ver su historial, que incluye unas cuantas detenciones, y no por activista de algo precisamente.
Es follacambio climatico, asistio en Lima como ponente a una cumbre del banco mundial y el fmi... Y estos dias ha estado rodando un documental en Ucrania sobre el conflicto (que cosas eh?), donde le pillo la invasion, y tuvo que dejar el coche y caminar MILLAS (oh my god) hasta llegar a la frontera polaca. Por supuesto menciona a Zelensky como "simbolo historico de coraje y principios" y "Ucrania es la punta de lanza para el abrazo democrático de los sueños. Si le permitimos luchar solo, nuestra alma como Estados Unidos se pierde”
Asi que _sorprecha_ ninguna.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Mar 2022)

como lo ven lo rusos ahora…
Superar la barrera del agua y la destrucción de los vehículos aéreos no tripulados: imágenes de tropas aerotransportadas en la región de Kiev


https://tvzvezda.ru/news/2022328332-VqOze.html


----------



## Triyuga (28 Mar 2022)

*Las aterradoras imágenes que la mafia mediática de Occidente no mostrará nunca: La infinita maldad de los militares ucranianos a las órdenes del psicópata Zelenski*





La verdad es la primera víctima de la guerra, decía el griego Esquilo hace más de 2.500 años. Hoy sabemos que la mentira es un arma de guerra.
Les ofrecemos unas imágenes durísimas, aterradoras, de una maldad infinita. Los lectores no han tenido acceso a las imágenes porque ponen en evidencia a las idealizadas tropas ucranianas, presentadas casi como inofensivas ursulinas por la mafia globalista de la Unión Europea.
En el primero de los dos videos que ofrecemos en exclusiva a los lectores se ve cómo neonazis ucranianos torturan a prisioneros rusos y les disparan a bocajarro, con la frialdad asesina que les caracteriza. Nos preguntamos por qué los medios occidentales no muestran el menor interés por esta otra cara del conflicto en Ucrania. ¿Es esto lo que defienden los partidos de la casta, la oligarquía globalista y hasta la Iglesia de Roma? ¿Por qué el silencio cómplice de Occidente ante estos inaceptables ataques a los derechos humanos y a la Convención de Ginebra? ¿Alguien duda de que el ejército ucraniano se comporta de una forma tan salvaje y criminal debido a las órdenes del psicópata Zelenski? A tenor de estas escalofriantes imágenes, ¿podemos dudar de la veracidad de las denuncias rusas sobre los ataques a los prorusos en la región de Donbass durante años? ¿Cómo puede defender un sector de la opinión europea al comandante en jefe de estos asesinos?
Por otra parte, desde el móvil de un soldado pro ruso muerto, un militar ucraniano telefonea a la madre del fallecido. Le escupe a la madre la trágica noticia de la forma más cruel imaginable. Entre risas, le dice que de su “querido hijito quedan sólo pedacitos de carne”. La noticia surte el efecto en la madre que esperaba el canalla. En estado de shock, ruega al soldado neonazi que le enseñe una imagen de su hijo. El cabrón prorrumpe en risas.










Las aterradoras imágenes que la mafia mediática de Occidente no mostrará nunca: La infinita maldad de los militares ucranianos a las órdenes del psicópata Zelenski







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## Evangelion (28 Mar 2022)

¿Como va el MOEX?
Ya os lo digo yo siguiendo con el plan:
un -2.2%....


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Mar 2022)

Parte de Guerra 21:00h del 27-3-22

Gran desplazamiento de tropas rusas hacia el Este. Al haber conseguido avances significativos en los flancos de Kiev, habiendo controlado Mikolayev y la zona sur de Zaporiya, el objetivo se traslada a la zona del Donbas . Una vez se haya aniquilado al batallón Azov en Mariúpol unos 15.000 hombres se desplazaran desde esa zona para acabar de envolver la tropas ukras.




Odessa tardará en ser atacada.

Nos vamos a meses de lucha. Están pidiendo que la gente que pueda marche de Ucraina, va a ser un Mad-max en las zonas no ocupadas debido a la falta de alimentos, combustible, problemas van a tener los rusos para abastecer a la población liberada.

Peor van a se las zonas no ocupadas todavía sufrirán más desabastecimiento al no disponer de puertos de donde proveerse y el sistema de carreteras no será suficiente para asegurar los suministros.

Mientras serán bombardeados objetivos estratégicos en Ucraina.


----------



## visaman (28 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Uno de los juguetes rusos que no se ven mucho en acción…en la nieve…



ese no es el que usa Revilla para ir a esquiar?


----------



## Atonito (28 Mar 2022)

Joderos PUTOS OTANICOS DE MIERDA.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (28 Mar 2022)

Atonito dijo:


> Joderos PUTOS OTANICOS DE MIERDA.



Un momento muy emocionante para muchos ciudadanos que han vivido bajo la tiranía nazi los últimos años.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (28 Mar 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Alguno queremos informarnos y no tener que estar perdiendo el tiempo con chorradas... Lo que piense cada uno es su problema. ¿Es mucho pedir?



Para algunos Si.


----------



## Trajanillo (28 Mar 2022)

Atonito dijo:


> Joderos PUTOS OTANICOS DE MIERDA.



No se que tiene el himno de Rusia pero te pone los pelos como escarpias, ojala España tuviera un himno parecido a lo mejor se nos quitaban muchos complejos.


----------



## bangkoriano (28 Mar 2022)

En Mariupol, los nacionalistas quemaron una esvástica en el cuerpo de una niña CON fotos y VIDEOS Espeluznantes

El cuerpo de la niña fue mostrado por los combatientes de la RPD: se encuentra en el sótano de una de las escuelas en Mariupol, donde había una base de nacionalistas "Azov". La niña tiene una mano arrancada, los restos de una bolsa de celofán o cinta adhesiva se pueden ver en la cabeza y una esvástica quemada en el estómago.

Cómo obtuvimos estas imágenes es una historia separada: un poco más tarde publicaré una publicación con detalles y un video. Hasta ahora, algunas fotos y un video corto. ¿Quién más tiene alguna duda sobre los nacionalistas ucranianos?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Mar 2022)

Anda que se le escapa el relato a Zelensky:

"...
Los medios occidentales comenzaron a reaccionar ante las atrocidades del ejército ucraniano: la publicación alemana Bild destacó los hechos de intimidación de los soldados rusos.

En un corte diario en Ucrania, se mostró un video del ejército ucraniano disparando en las piernas y matando a golpes a los soldados rusos capturados..."


----------



## Triyuga (28 Mar 2022)

*Francia convoca al embajador ruso por una caricatura en la que Europa ‘lame el culo’ a Estados Unidos*






El embajador de Rusia en Francia, Alexeï Mechkov, fue convocado este viernes en el Ministerio francés de Exteriores tras la publicación de caricaturas en Twitter que la diplomacia gala tacha de “inaceptables”.
“Nos esforzamos por mantener una vía de diálogo exigente con Rusia y estos comportamientos son totalmente inapropiados”, indicó Exteriores en plena crisis entre Rusia y Occidente por la invasión rusa de Ucrania, iniciada el 24 de febrero.
Las dos imágenes que han provocado la reacción de Francia fueron publicadas el jueves por la embajada rusa y posteriormente eliminadas. En la primera, según capturas de pantalla difundidas en las redes, se muestra a los europeos de rodillas lamiéndole el culo al Tío Sam.










Francia convoca al embajador ruso por una caricatura en la que Europa 'lame el culo' a Estados Unidos







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Mar 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa, se acercan a Odesa por el norte…
HACE 14 MINUTOS
Un grupo de tropas rusas llegó a las afueras del sur de Novoselovka durante la ofensiva, dijo el representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación de Rusia, el General de División Igor Konashenkov.


https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/14198561



La histeria en falsimedia se incrementará hoy…seguro…


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (28 Mar 2022)

*JODIDOS PERIODISTAS TERRORISTAS 

JODIDOS BORREGOS CONCIUDADANOS DE SEGUNDA, ENTENDÉIS PORQ RUSIA ESTÁ LIMPIANDO UCRANIA DE DEMONIOS? 

O TIENEN QUE VIOLAR Y TORTURAR A VUESTROS HIJOS PARA QUE LO ENTENDÁIS?


*


----------



## computer_malfuction (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Michael_Knight (28 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Lástima que ha llegado tarde a la ceremonia de los Oscars.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## vladimirovich (28 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Parte de Guerra 21:00h del 27-3-22
> 
> Gran desplazamiento de tropas rusas hacia el Este. Al haber conseguido avances significativos en los flancos de Kiev, habiendo controlado Mikolayev y la zona sur de Zaporiya, el objetivo se traslada a la zona del Donbas . Una vez se haya aniquilado al batallón Azov en Mariúpol unos 15.000 hombres se desplazaran desde esa zona para acabar de envolver la tropas ukras.
> 
> ...



Que ridiculos, que rwcogida de cable, de todas formas la chatarra rusa no puede desplazarse ahora 1000 km ,el 50 % se quedara por el camino.

Ya es tarde, una vez que los ucros han visto que el rey esta desnudo.


----------



## MagicPep (28 Mar 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Creía que Sean Penn era "de izquierdas", ¿por qué defiende a un gobierno nazi y genocida?



naaaa sirve para un roto y un descosido

de hace unos dias

Sean Penn y Sting proponen 10 medidas para acabar con la guerra en Ucrania


> *El actor y el músico firman junto al escritor Salman Rushdie y el filósofo Bernard-Henri Lévy un texto con sus propuestas para poner fin al conflicto*



vaya cuarteto !!!

y la decima medida



> *Las importaciones de petróleo ruso deben suspenderse en toda Europa hasta nuevo aviso* y Europa debe trabajar para diversificar sus suministros de gas de forma inmediata y permanente.


----------



## vettonio (28 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> pasan a llamarse Surich y Saragoza




A partir de ahora, la autoridad -del otanfato, por supuesto, decreta que Mazinger Z, pasará a llamarse Masinger Seta.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (28 Mar 2022)

Imágenes del asalto a la base del batallón nacional "Azov" en Mariupol por parte de la Milicia Popular de la RPD y los marines rusos.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (28 Mar 2022)

El ministro de Defensa británico Wallace declaró que el primer lote de sistemas de defensa aérea Starstreak se ha entregado a Ucrania, y que las tripulaciones ucranianas han sido entrenadas para operarlo.


----------



## crocodile (28 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Crece el desánimo en las tropas rusas mientras se recrudece la batalla por Mariúpol.



Fuente. TV OTAN.


----------



## Burbujo II (28 Mar 2022)

*Los EAU colaborarán con la OPEP+ para estabilizar el mercado -ministro de Energía*


*BRENT 113$*


----------



## Eneko Aritza (28 Mar 2022)

Los de Luhansk ayudando a los de Donest. Toman dos localidades que estaban en manos de Ucrania


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (28 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> El ejército ucraniano está violando los Convenios de Ginebra.
> Están utilizando camiones civiles de DHL para atacar a las fuerzas rusas.
> Eso es "perfidia" de libro de texto, prohibido por el artículo 37 del Primer Protocolo Adicional a los Convenios de Ginebra de 1949.
> 
> Equipo de morteros ucraniano conduciendo un camión de DHL. El militar ucraniano explica que la empresa les entregó seis de esos camiones gratis



"reglas" en una guerra.

Xddddddddddd.

Esto no es un partido de fútbol, niño.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Imágenes del asalto a la base del batallón nacional "Azov" en Mariupol por parte de la Milicia Popular de la RPD y los marines rusos.



Los plancharon…con muy poca resistencia…


----------



## tomcat ii (28 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Occidente está condenado, el mundo entero se levanta contra el otanato.



Occidente es el mundo. Luego hay malas copias y tribus. Por supuesto occidente prevalecerá, si nos ponemos en serio no duran ni 3 días (pero de verdad, no como los rusos y kKiev) la única opción que tiene la horda, comunistos y otras cosas raras es amenazar con volar el planeta.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (28 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Nunca he sido muy partidario de los ignores. Al fin y al cabo con los ignores lo único que consigues es crearte un "círculo de confort" donde un grupúsculo de personas de ideas afines se chupan las pollas unas a otras confirmando sus convicciones. Al final se encuentran que la realidad no es la que se han pintado en ese círculo de confort.
> 
> Normalemente yo solo suelo ignorar a los que me insultan de manera graturida e injustificada. En este aspecto los hilos del covid fueron un caladero para meter ignores.



Totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## Proletario Blanco (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (28 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> Z antes una letra mas ahora una exilada en Rusia
> 
> calopez por cierto cambia los zanks por sanks



Calopez debe llamarse CALOPEC ahora


----------



## Dylan Leary (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (28 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> No se que tiene el himno de Rusia pero te pone los pelos como escarpias, ojala España tuviera un himno parecido a lo mejor se nos quitaban muchos complejos.



Cierto, y perdón por el off-topic pero debido a esta guerra recientemente escuché el himno ruso y es brutal. De hecho abrí hilo al respecto:






Brote verde: - Si no te emocionas al oír esto es que no tienes alma


¡Larga vida al pueblo ruso! ¡Que cosa más grande, joder!




www.burbuja.info





Ya quisieran muchos países tener un himno como éste. La verdad es que el compositor se lució.


----------



## amcxxl (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (28 Mar 2022)

Catherine ZETA Jones en el ZORRO


----------



## Dylan Leary (28 Mar 2022)

Exposing the fakes of Russian propaganda.

In a staged video made by rospropaganda, that allegedly the Ukrainian military shot defenseless prisoners in the legs, the woe propagandists did not even bother to find actors-"Benderites" who would speak Ukrainian


----------



## el violador de mentes (28 Mar 2022)

El periodista "freelancer" Patrick Lancaster documenta a la niña amputada con la esvástica grabada a fuego


----------



## bigmaller (28 Mar 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> "reglas" en una guerra.
> 
> Xddddddddddd.
> 
> Esto no es un partido de fútbol, niño.



Se te ve enterado a tí.


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (28 Mar 2022)

Ni para usar el editor saben, te ponen al tío de las piernas estiradas 3 veces en unos metros. Que lo hubieran puesto más veces y lo mismo colaba


----------



## Giles Amaury (28 Mar 2022)

bangkoriano dijo:


> En Mariupol, los nacionalistas quemaron una esvástica en el cuerpo de una niña CON fotos y VIDEOS Espeluznantes
> 
> El cuerpo de la niña fue mostrado por los combatientes de la RPD: se encuentra en el sótano de una de las escuelas en Mariupol, donde había una base de nacionalistas "Azov". La niña tiene una mano arrancada, los restos de una bolsa de celofán o cinta adhesiva se pueden ver en la cabeza y una esvástica quemada en el estómago.
> 
> ...



La propaganda hay que coordinarla bien porque si no se coordina bien la gente empieza a sospechar. La traducción de eso pone "niña" pero luego en otros vídeos se menciona a una mujer. Ese "cadáver" no parece el cuerpo de una niña.


----------



## Alabama Anon (28 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Exposing the fakes of Russian propaganda.
> 
> On a staged video made by Rospropaganda that allegedly the Ukrainian military shot at the legs of defenseless prisoners, the propagandists did not even bother to find actors-"Bendera" who would speak Ukrainian



La mayoria de Azov son rusos etnicos, no hablan ucraniano, de todas maneras estas tu que TU o el 99% de este foro o los occidentales diferencian entre dos lenguas que son mas similares que el Castellano y el Catalan ...


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (28 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> La propaganda hay que coordinarla bien porque si no se coordina bien la gente empieza a sospechar. La traducción de eso pone "niña" pero luego en otros vídeos se menciona a una mujer. Ese "cadáver" no parece el cuerpo de una niña.



Entonces al no ser una niña, no pasa nada. La ética de los 4 hijos de puta de burbuja


----------



## Trajanillo (28 Mar 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> "reglas" en una guerra.
> 
> Xddddddddddd.
> 
> Esto no es un partido de fútbol, niño.



Aunque no te lo creas, hasta las guerras se rigen con unos minimos de comportamiento. Luego se juzgan como crimenes de guerra esos comporatamientos que se salen de los convenios de guerra.


----------



## Dylan Leary (28 Mar 2022)

Moskalyandiya after the end of the war will pay Ukraine indemnities and reparations for decades, — Advisor to the President of Ukraine Oleg Ustenko.

"It is clear that the funds seized in Russia may not be enough for our full recovery. Plus, there will be additional lawsuits against the Russian Federation. Here, indemnities and reparations come into force, which, according to the decision of the International Court of Justice, will be paid by Russia, but this will happen over a long period of time. Why a long period of time? Because the Russian economy is unlikely to get out of this crisis, in which it is in, for several decades. There is a question here how this will happen, but if you remember post-war Germany, after the Second World War they also paid reparations and indemnities for several decades," he said.


----------



## Trajanillo (28 Mar 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Occidente es el mundo. Luego hay malas copias y tribus. Por supuesto occidente prevalecerá, si nos ponemos en serio no duran ni 3 días (pero de verdad, no como los rusos y kKiev) la única opción que tiene la horda, comunistos y otras cosas raras es amenazar con volar el planeta.



Como hizo Occidente en Irak, Somalia, Libia, Serbia, que fueron tirando flores en lugar de Tomahawk, joder sois pateticos en la defensa de lo indefendible. La puta doble moral que gastais alguno es repugnante.


----------



## amcxxl (28 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> La mayoria de Azov son rusos etnicos, no hablan ucraniano, de todas maneras estas tu que TU o el 99% de este foro o los occidentales diferencian entre dos lenguas que son mas similares que el Castellano y el Catalan ...



el "mova" de Galitzia no es una lengua, es un dialecto para el que incluso se invento el alfabeto

lo mismo con el "bieloruso" de Vilnius


----------



## Seronoser (28 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> La realidad es que EEUU nunca se ha enfrentado en ninguna guerra con sistemas antiaéreos Rusos modernos y hasta que pase (espero que no), no sabremos verdaderamente lo efectivos o no que son.
> 
> Eso si, en mi opinión pueden ser altamente efectivos, en un principio al menos, me refiero los primeros días de guerra. Más que nada por que tienen a su disposición una red enorme de radares de defensa aérea que utiliza distintos tipos de radares (que usan distintas frecuencias) que se complementan, lo que ocasiona que incluso puedan detectar aviones Stealth.
> 
> ...



La realidad es que para derrotar a Rusia en una guerra, habría que invadirla. Y eso ya hemos visto en más de 1200 años, que es IMPOSIBLE.
Ademas tampoco hemos visto a los Usa en una guerra donde sus ciudades fueran bombardeadas. Eso sí que sería una gran novedad. Y eso ocurriría sin ninguna duda. Ver decenas de miles de muertos por pepinazos rusos, haría cambiar la opinión sobre la guerra.



El Fenomeno dijo:


> Parece increible que los rusos ni siquiera hayan podido cerrar la bolsa en torno al Donbass después de un mes. Esta estrategia de abrir múltiples ejes de avance es un absoluto despropósito, especialmente porque están gastando recursos en pasar el Dnieper por el sur sin tener la orilla Este controlada. Es como si cada grupo de ejercito estuviese haciendo la guerra por su cuenta sin ninguna clase de coordinación. El que Shoigú haya estado desaparecido tanto tiempo me da a pensar que los rusos estén reorganizando no sólo la estrategia sino a su estado mayor, porque habrán quemado a los que han diseñado semejante chapuza. Lo sabremos seguramente al acabar la guerra.



Tremendo, 100.000 soldados sólo han conquistado el equivalente a todo el Reino Unido o los bálticos en un mes. 
De hecho, aquí nos preparamos para la defensa de Moscu. Estoy comprando sacos de arena para ponerlos en la puerta de casa, y parapetarme detrás, espero que Zelensky no me vea 

Mola ver a los otanistas con el ass on fire


----------



## arriondas (28 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1002666
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1002667



Habría que decirle al cabrón de Peter Hauck que una temperatura de 15 grados centígrados en el interior de la casa es estar bastante por debajo de la zona de confort (17 grados tampoco es zona de confort) Aparte de que la gente suele lavarse, ducharse, bañarse.

¿Sabe este politicucho que como mínimo una casa ha de estar a 18 grados centígrados? De lo contrario, aparecen los catarros, gripes, bronquitis, faringitis, amigdalitis, etc. Y andar abrigado por casa tampoco es buena idea.

Pero que coño, Hauck no va a tener su casa a 15 grados, eso es para la plebe.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Mar 2022)

el violador de mentes dijo:


> El periodista "freelancer" Patrick Lancaster documenta a la niña amputada con la esvástica grabada a fuego



El Patrick parece burbujito…en menudos marrones se mete…


----------



## Argentium (28 Mar 2022)

La hora de la verdad... 

*Putin ha dado instrucciones al gobierno, al banco central y a Gazprom para que apliquen medidas para cambiar el pago del gas en rublos para los países no amigos antes del 31 de marzo.*
10:07 || 28/03/2022


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (28 Mar 2022)

Los Ucranianos no están ganando hay un estancamiento de hostilidades y los rusos claramente se ven consolidados en el sur del país 

Mas tanques putlerianos capturados creo que fue en Summy aproximadamente el 26 3 22 


Terrorista del Dombass capturado uno entre decenas los últimos días en su fallida ofensiva en el Dombass (Trataran otras obviamente) una pena que no este mi general Loan ahí y haga con esa rata lo que se deba hacer @ZHU DE


Blindado putleriano reventado yo creo que fue carga explosiva a control remoto 27 3 


Tanque putleriano reventado 27 3


Los tripulantes obviamente murieron la versión larga latas rusas quemadas 




@Profesor Bacterio siguen cayendo los esclavos de Putler 

26 3 22 al Norte de Kiev 






27 3 22 ubicación desconocida 








Están cheveres las Policías Ucranianas no @capitán almeida


@Cosmopolita a usted le ofrezco disculpas por tener que ver contenido tan rudo pero ya sabe es la wuerra el contenido es algo duro


----------



## bigmaller (28 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La realidad es que para derrotar a Rusia en una guerra, habría que invadirla. Y eso ya hemos visto en más de 1200 años, que es IMPOSIBLE.
> Ademas tampoco hemos visto a los Usa en una guerra donde sus ciudades fueran bombardeadas. Eso sí que sería una gran novedad. Y eso ocurriría sin ninguna duda. Ver decenas de miles de muertos por pepinazos rusos, haría cambiar la opinión sobre la guerra.
> 
> 
> ...



Alguno en este foro todavía no ha mirado un mapa para ver lo que es ukrania.


----------



## arriondas (28 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> La hora de la verdad...
> 
> *Putin ha dado instrucciones al gobierno, al banco central y a Gazprom para que apliquen medidas para cambiar el pago del gas en rublos para los países no amigos antes del 31 de marzo.*
> 10:07 || 28/03/2022



pues parece que van en serio. Esto sí que es un Kinzhal en toda regla.


----------



## frangelico (28 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> el "mova" de Galitzia no es una lengua, es un dialecto para el que incluso se invento el alfabeto
> 
> lo mismo con el "bieloruso" de Vilnius



Qué habla Zelensky en su casa?


----------



## Billy Ray (28 Mar 2022)

Desnazificacion de Ukrain dijo:


> Estos son los héroes de Occidente y de Europa, unos Satanistas pedófilos torturando a una niña hasta la muerte. Espero que ese dinero que habéis dado y todos los que habéis apoyado se os devuelva de la peor manera y con el mayor de los sufrimientos



Ya estamos generalizando, yo no he dado conscientemente ni un centimo a la trama mafiosa que me gobierna para eso que dices. Bastante cargo de conciencia tengo ya con que mis impuestos financien vagos, ladrones y subnormales como para que encima me digan que estoy financiando asesinos tarados.


----------



## Harman (28 Mar 2022)

__





Just a handful, not relevant, yet… | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is





Solo un puñado, no relevante, todavía...


(Trad. Google)
27/03/2022

*Por Nat South para el blog Saker
*

Se han hecho algunos comentarios en las redes sociales para encubrir y minimizar el grave problema del movimiento de extrema derecha/ultranacionalista en Ucrania. Tales tomas simplistas se ven como una buena razón para negar una intervención militar rusa * en Ucrania. Este artículo proporciona algunas respuestas a estas, mediante el uso de una combinación de MSM corporativo e información ucraniana para abordar los puntos planteados sobre un puñado de grupos e individuos de extrema derecha y su influencia.


*¿Cuántos diputados tiene Sector * *Derecha * *u otros ultranacionalistas * *en la Rada ucraniana?*
 Sorprendentemente, la gente usa esta postura una y otra vez en las redes sociales y en la prensa para justificar que no hay un problema de ultranacionalismo en Ucrania. Para ellos, el apoyo, la evidencia y el ultranacionalismo deberían traducirse en votos y escaños en el parlamento ucraniano. Si tan solo fuera tan simple como parece. Va mucho más profundo, y las raíces están profundamente establecidas. 
El enfoque no es que haya solo unos pocos ultranacionalistas que fueron elegidos para la política recientemente, sino cómo desde 2014 los ultranacionalistas fueron un vector para cambios inquietantes en las estructuras sociopolíticas y brindaron cobertura para una aceptación más amplia de una etno abiertamente fascista. nacionalismo dentro de las instituciones ucranianas, a saber, en la educación y en el ejército.

Retrocediendo unos años, hubo muchos que usaron su condición de combatientes voluntarios en Donbass (conocido como la Operación Antiterrorista - ATO) para ser elegidos en 2014. Prácticamente todos perdieron en las elecciones parlamentarias de 2019. Este es el aspecto crucial a tener en cuenta cuidadosamente. El trasfondo de las elecciones parlamentarias de 2019 fue cuando Zelensky fue elegido presidente en una plataforma para traer la paz al país.

Estos son algunos ejemplos de miembros de la unidad ATO de Donbass que se convierten en diputados: 

Ex-comandante del batallón Azov: Andriy Biletsky (ex diputado de la Verkhovna Rada 2014-2019), fundador de la Asamblea Nacional Social neonazi;
Excomandante del batallón Aidar: Sergei Melnichuk (Exdiputado de la Rada 2014-2019);
Ex comandante de compañía, Aidar: Ihor Lapin (ex adjunto de Rada 2014-2019);
Ex comandante del batallón Dnipro: Yuriy Bereza
Ex voluntaria de Aidar, piloto de helicóptero, Nadiya Savchenko - Ex diputada de Rada (2014-2018)
Excomandante del batallón Donbass: Konstantin Grishin, exdiputado de Rada (partido de autoayuda), alias - Semyon Semenchenko.
 
Solo uno de los anteriores fue elegido y representó a un partido de derecha radical, el Partido Radical de Oleh Lyashko, todos los demás representaron a los principales partidos políticos. En particular, el líder del Partido Radical (RP), Oleh Lyashko, admitió que miembros de su partido asesinaron a líderes anti-Maidan durante la 'revolución de la dignidad' y asesinatos extrajudiciales de no combatientes en Torez en 2014.

Sin embargo, todos los Diputados de Rada antes mencionados sirvieron en unidades de voluntarios ultranacionalistas/de extrema derecha. Las mismas unidades nacionalistas citadas en múltiples ocasiones en informes de derechos humanos por “ *acusaciones creíbles de tortura y otros abusos atroces* ” + detención en régimen de incomunicación y violencia contra civiles. Además, hay muchos otros que lucharon en Donbass y también se convirtieron en diputados de Rada.

Además, muchos de los grupos marginales de extrema derecha se presentaron con éxito a las elecciones de 2014, lo que refleja un cambio de percepción. Sin embargo, 5 años después, la realidad de lo que trajeron los ultranacionalistas (amenazas regulares, conflicto, restricciones culturales y de idioma, corrupción, crimen) ya no era aceptable para la mayoría de los votantes comunes.

" _El resultado de las elecciones fue la mayoría de un partido, una novedad en Ucrania, para el partido Siervo del Pueblo del presidente Zelenskyy con 254 escaños_ ". Wikipedia. Este es el quid de la cuestión, la gente quería un cambio, la gente simplemente no quería votar por los partidos ultranacionalistas y sus políticas. Los gustos de Svoboda, encabezados por Oleh Tyahnybok, obtuvieron el 2,15% y solo un escaño en la Verkhovna Rada. Incluso Oleh Lyashko perdió su asiento en 2019.

Durante los últimos 8 años, una serie de destacados grupos ultranacionalistas han dejado su huella en la sociedad ucraniana. El notorio ala política de Azov, el Cuerpo Nacional encabezado nada menos que por el excomandante de Azov, Andrei Biletskiy, así como el Sector Derecho, y su Cuerpo de Voluntarios Ucranianos armados (DUK) y UVA, junto con grupos vinculados a Svoboda, (clave Maidan participantes), se han opuesto consistente y ferozmente a cualquier tipo de acuerdo de paz en Donbass.

Del mismo modo, los ex-diputados de la Rada, que participaron en la ATO de Donbass, otros ultranacionalistas, hasta la fecha han disfrutado en gran medida de la impunidad judicial a raíz de la comisión de delitos, dado su estatus oficial y conexiones con unidades militares y nacionalistas. Algunos ejemplos de esto se proporcionan más adelante en el artículo.

Electoralmente, los partidos ultranacionalistas pueden no ser populares y obtener escaños parlamentarios, debido al deseo de un cambio en la política, a saber, un acuerdo de paz en Donbass, pero también debido a las diversas fracciones, fricciones y disputas entre los grupos ultranacionalistas. Obtener un acuerdo de paz fue una de las principales promesas electorales hechas por Zelensky en 2019. De ahí la abrumadora elección de Zelensky, en todos los ámbitos, con el 73% de los votos, aparentemente debido al desencanto generalizado con las políticas de Petro Poroshenko.

Desde los acontecimientos de Maidan en 2014, los ultranacionalistas se han aferrado a sí mismos en varios sectores, la política local, la policía, el servicio de seguridad (SBU) y las estructuras militares. Hay numerosos ejemplos de esto durante este período de 8 años, demasiados para citarlos aquí, pero solo se proporcionan un par de ejemplos para subrayar el alcance del poder y la influencia de los ultranacionalistas en Ucrania, así como para resaltar la cooperación entre los organismos oficiales. y grupos de extrema derecha y esbozar algunos de los lazos que tienen los ultranacionalistas.

Un sospechoso del asesinato en 2015 del periodista Oles' Buzina, un ultranacionalista, ex voluntario de ATO (Kiev-2), Andrey Medvedko, (ex Partido Svoboda, ex C-14) fue votado en 2019 para el consejo público de la Oficina Nacional Anticorrupción de Ucrania (NABU). Medvedko nunca fue llevado a juicio.

El neonazi declarado, el subcomandante de Azov , Vadim Troyan, fue designado en 2014 por el ministro del Interior (MVD), Arsen Avakov, como jefe de policía del Óblast de Kiev y más tarde en 2016, ascendido a primer subjefe de la nueva Policía Nacional.

Es el mismo ministro del MVD, Avakov, quien ayudó a crear los batallones de voluntarios de la ATO en 2014, pero también respaldó a Azov y luego integró a Azov en la estructura de la Guardia Nacional. Este es el mismo ministro del Interior que dijo en 2014, “ _prometer cualquier cosa a los rusos y luego colgarlos después de la victoria_ ”.

En 2018, C-14 se utilizó como grupo de vigilancia, firmó una asociación con un consejo local de Kiev y también con la policía para realizar patrullas. Este es el mismo grupo que obtuvo el patrocinio del Ministerio de Juventud y Deportes, "menos de $ 17,000 para un campamento infantil". El mismo C-14 que llevó a cabo pogromos contra los gitanos. El líder del C-14, Yevhen Yaras, reconoció abiertamente haber trabajado con el servicio de seguridad ucraniano (SBU).

Justo cuando las cosas no podían empeorar con respecto a los chanchullos profundamente desagradables en los niveles más altos, Zelensky nombró a Oleksandr Poklad como jefe de contrainteligencia de la SBU en 2021. Poklad, conocido como ' El estrangulador ', es un personaje decididamente turbio, típico de la era posterior a Maidan. escena, con vínculos con el crimen organizado y participación en ejecuciones extrajudiciales.

Marzo de 2022, algunos ejemplos cotidianos de ultranacionalistas en el poder, como los alcaldes de Ivano-Frankivsk , Konotop ( artículo ) o el ayuntamiento de Ternopil con su enorme estandarte de Bandera. De hecho, no ocultan el hecho de que veneran a Bandera y su ideología (más sobre esto en la segunda parte de este artículo).

Más de la mitad de todos los fondos asignados por el gobierno ucraniano para organizaciones infantiles y juveniles en 2020 se destinaron a varios proyectos ultranacionalistas. Todo hecho principalmente para fomentar y aumentar la popularidad ya existente de Bandera.

Ahora replique estos ejemplos mil veces, en toda Ucrania durante ocho años para tener una idea de la punta del iceberg ultranacionalista. También se proporcionan más ejemplos más adelante en el artículo.

En 2019, Zelensky intentó abogar por la paz, pero terminó apaciguando a los ultranacionalistas y, en los últimos tiempos, estableciéndose cada vez más con individuos y grupos, de esas mismas entidades radicales ultranacionalistas /extremistas.

El expresidente Petro Poroshenko también ha utilizado a los líderes y grupos nacionalistas durante las manifestaciones del 1 de diciembre de 2021 contra Zelensky . Básicamente, un rent-a-mob que esas diversas entidades políticas utilizan para su beneficio. Este intercambio de mentalidades no es sorprendente, dado que Andriy Parubiy, [1], cofundador del Partido Social Nacionalista de Ucrania, estaba en la lista del partido del "Partido de Solidaridad Europea" de Poroshenko. Un ejemplo de un ultranacionalista ganando algo de tracción al extenderse al sistema político 'convencional'.

Aunque los ultranacionalistas como partidos políticos están al margen, todavía tienen una influencia sociopolítica significativa en la sociedad. Por ejemplo, los desfiles y mítines masivos con antorchas en Ucrania por parte de varios ultranacionalistas, aprobados por las autoridades locales y la policía local, recuerdan las procesiones con antorchas de la década de 1930. Paradójicamente, la prensa occidental expresó angustia e ira cuando se llevó a cabo una marcha de antorchas en Charlottesville, EE. UU. Pero en Ucrania, los MSM corporativos occidentales no expresan nada por el estilo en las numerosas marchas en varias ciudades ucranianas.

Además, aunque Zelensky inicialmente dio algunos pasos tentativos para tratar de obtener un acuerdo de paz en el otoño de 2019, esto se vio totalmente frustrado por las amenazas de los ultranacionalistas, que afirmaron enérgicamente su campaña "No capitulación". Otros políticos ucranianos de alto perfil "trazaron líneas rojas que Zelensky no debería cruzar durante la reunión del Formato de Normandía".

Además, Bruselas, Washington o la OSCE no hicieron intentos concertados para presionar efectivamente a Zelensky para que dejara de usar unidades ultranacionalistas en el ejército (primero y ante todo: Azov), ni se hizo ningún esfuerzo para ayudar a Zelensky a eliminar el ultranacionalistas fuera de cargos oficiales o elegidos.

*2. Solo hay un puñado de neonazis/ultranacionalistas/extremistas. O bien, son solo el 0,005% de las fuerzas armadas.*

Al mencionar únicamente que 'Azov' está repleto de neonazis, alegando que solo hay entre 900 y 1500 miembros, afirmando así que es una proporción relativamente pequeña en comparación con el total de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. Por lo tanto, los neonazis y los ultranacionalistas son correspondientemente insignificantes. Como si eso estuviera bien para empezar.

“Ah, pero hay neonazis en la mayoría de los ejércitos…” Este tipo de comentario pierde completamente el punto. Solo Ucrania ha tolerado unidades enteras con neonazis o partidarios de Bandera y ha permitido que las unidades tengan insignias y banderas de inspiración fascista. Solo en Ucrania se permite abiertamente la ideología neonazi en las filas. Por el bien de luchar contra los 'moscovitas'.

Sin embargo, solo Azov cuenta con más de 1500 voluntarios, hasta el doble o el triple de ese número, dados los otros batallones, así como 2 regimientos y otras unidades en Ucrania. Agregue las unidades del Sector Derecho, estimadas conservadoramente en alrededor de 10,000 voluntarios. No se incluyen también otras unidades militares ultranacionalistas, Aidar, Donbass, ni los batallones especiales de policía, incluidos Kharkiv, Dnipro, Kyiv-1, Kyiv-2 y una docena de unidades más. Luego están otros como los Carpathian Sich, los voluntarios de la OUN y las unidades de voluntarios extranjeros. Su ideología y celo odiosos se combinan con su odio absoluto por los rusos. A algunos ultranacionalistas les encanta llevar el Totenkopf, un símbolo de las tropas de asalto de las SS, que se consideraban la élite. Estos ultranacionalistas son actualmente la punta de lanza en la lucha contra las fuerzas rusas en Ucrania.

Recientemente, el presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, afirmó que la operación especial de Rusia para desmilitarizar y "desnazificar" Ucrania "no es una lucha contra el nazismo". Un excelente ejemplo de la negación o el intento de ignorar algunos problemas profundamente serios que los políticos occidentales y los MSM constantemente pasan por alto. Evidentemente, nunca llegó a leer el artículo de The Atlantic Council de 2018 sobre los problemas de la extrema derecha en Ucrania ni miró este ensayo fotográfico .

.../...


----------



## Harman (28 Mar 2022)

.../...

El concepto de 'desnazificación' probablemente se pierda por completo en la mayoría de las personas en Occidente. Lo que debería haberse agregado fue una referencia a recuperar la ideología de la era nazi y glorificar a nivel nacional a un supremacista inspirado por los nazis. Incluso Zelensky afirmó categóricamente que "esto es algo normal y genial". ¿Por qué necesitaría decir esas cosas si no fuera para aplacar y complacer a cierta parte de la sociedad ucraniana?

“Hay héroes indiscutibles. Stepan Bandera es un héroe para cierta parte de los ucranianos, y esto es algo normal y genial. Fue uno de los que defendieron la libertad de Ucrania". Zelenski 
(2019)

El etno-ultranacionalismo en Ucrania tiene diferentes vertientes, pero todas convergen en la reivindicación de la ideología propugnada por los nacionalistas ucranianos (OUN) y el ejército partisano ucraniano (UPA) y sus actividades en la década de 1940. Right Sector, OUN, C-14, National Corps fomenta y practica un culto centrado principalmente en Stepan Bandera y Roman Shukhevych, (ver la foto a continuación - Bandera Readings 2022, para ver un ejemplo). El gobierno tampoco es una excepción, junto con la Rada en la promoción y el fomento de estos líderes fascistas de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, para establecerlos como parte de la cultura ucraniana. Bandera ha sido reconocido oficialmente como héroe nacional desde 2010. Maidan fue el catalizador para acelerar este proceso, más violentamente, más brutalmente por un lado y más insidiosamente por parte de funcionarios de educación, cultura y militares .. Unidades violentas de extrema derecha que obtuvieron el patrocinio de Washington y Bruselas.







Como dijo el líder del C-14, Yevhen Yaras, en febrero, no es una cuestión de números per se, sino de influencia real y capacidad para movilizar personas y recursos. Este fue el caso vívidamente en Maidan (como se informó en un documental de la BBC), y como dijo claramente en su charla, y ciertamente sigue siendo el caso hoy en día.

Un claro ejemplo de esta influencia ocurrió en diciembre de 2021, cuando Zelensky nombró al fundador de Right Sector, Dmitro Yarosh, como asesor del jefe del estado mayor general de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. Más recientemente, en marzo de 2022, Zelensky nombró al excomandante de Aidar, Maksym Marchenko, como nuevo jefe de la Administración de Odessa.

Los ultranacionalistas no han podido recuperar un punto de apoyo político a través de los partidos políticos, pero esto no les impide afirmar su presencia en la sociedad en general:


marchas y manifestaciones; (15.000 nacionalistas ucranianos marchan por la divisiva Bandera - USA Today )
interrumpir las reuniones del consejo y los procedimientos judiciales; (Documental de la BBC 2018)
pogromos contra los romaníes (Kiev, Lviv);
atacar otras protestas y eventos (LGBT, ambientalistas, manifestantes del Día Internacional de la Mujer) según lo informado por HRW;
intimidación, chantaje y asesinato de opositores.
 
Sus actividades profundamente desagradables despertaron la alarma de los grupos cívicos y de derechos humanos en 2018. Las preocupaciones eran sobre cómo la extrema derecha " _creó una atmósfera de impunidad casi total que no puede sino animar a estos grupos a cometer más ataques_ ". Esta deplorable situación nunca ha sido atendida por las autoridades. Avance rápido cinco años, la reticencia todavía estaba allí para incluso comenzar a abordar parte del problema. En lugar de verse como una responsabilidad, su presencia se considera en algunos sectores como una obligación necesaria.

Así, los ultranacionalistas ganaron una posición más firme, por el hecho de que fueron ellos los que se dirigieron a la ATO, los que estaban dispuestos a seguir luchando en Donbass. Agregue un temor perpetuo de que estos grupos puedan volverse contra el gobierno o los funcionarios, como lo demostraron recientemente las protestas del 1 de diciembre de 2021, ningún funcionario está dispuesto a enfrentarlos. Esto muestra el alcance de la influencia y el poder que pueden ejercer. Por ejemplo, Dmytro Yarosh , el fundador de Right Sector , amenazó públicamente a Zelensky en una entrevista con colgarlo de un árbol.

Desde 2018, se ha realizado un esfuerzo continuo para legitimar a los extremistas de Ucrania (es decir, 2018: cooperación de la milicia nacional con la policía, durante las elecciones de 2019 ). Aunque los grupos vinculados a Azov y las dos alas militares del Sector Derecha son de hecho grupos militares ilegales, que no forman parte oficialmente de la estructura militar o de la Guardia Nacional, es revelador cómo son vistos y valorados en los más altos niveles de gobierno.

El 1 de diciembre de 2021 vio a Zelenskiy en la Verkhovna Rada, otorgando el premio estatal más alto del país, "Héroe de Ucrania", al comandante de la unidad del Sector Derecho, Dmitro Kotsyubailo. La unidad es parte del Cuerpo de Voluntarios Ucranianos (DUK) del Sector Derecho, una unidad militar irregular independiente, parte del Sector Derecho.

Un recordatorio para los lectores de que las unidades del Sector Derecha están dirigidas predominantemente por ultranacionalistas y neonazis. Un ejemplo es el propio Dmitro Kotsyubailo como uno de los miles de ejemplos (foto central con la estatua de Bandera y las banderas del Sector Derecho):







La unidad de Dmitro Kotsyubailo ha recibido sistemas de misiles antitanque. Del mismo modo, una unidad de Azov en Kharkiv recibió los mismos sistemas, como muestra este tweet:







Como dije antes, aquí están las unidades ultranacionalistas que reciben entrenamiento acelerado y acceso al armamento de la OTAN, como parte de un total de $ 2.5 mil millones entregados solo por los EE. UU. a Ucrania. Esto no es indicativo de una tolerancia por parte de Kiev, sino de una aceptación tácita de estas unidades, así como de la postura ideológica que tienen. No solo en Kiev, sino también en Washington, Londres, París y Bruselas. Una renovación moderna de las unidades de estilo Op Gladio para luchar contra el ejército ruso ahora y las unidades de Donbass desde 2014.

Una perspectiva más amplia se puede vislumbrar a través de estos titulares seleccionados:


Para la extrema derecha de Ucrania, la guerra con Rusia puede ser una oportunidad ( Haaretz 2022 )
Preparándose para la guerra con los defensores fascistas de la libertad de Ucrania ( Foreign Policy 2014 )
Un año después del 1/6, la guerra de Ucrania atrae a la extrema derecha de EE. UU. a luchar contra Rusia y entrenar para la violencia en casa ( Newsweek 2022 )
 
Los políticos occidentales, los medios corporativos, los expertos de los think tanks están ignorando descaradamente estos aspectos profundamente desagradables en Ucrania. Sin embargo, dados los artículos de MSM ampliamente difundidos que señalaron a la extrema derecha en Ucrania, la mayoría de los medios de comunicación y los periodistas pasan por alto voluntariamente estos aspectos, así como la violencia y brutalidad que acompañan a los civiles por atreverse a oponerse a esta ideología ucraniana. Todo en la búsqueda de luchar contra el ejército ruso.

Es justo decir que los elementos abiertamente fascistas proporcionan una corriente de voluntarios para Azov, Right Sector, C-14, OUN, National Corps y otros, cuyos miembros se han integrado en el ejército, la Guardia Nacional, la policía, los servicios de seguridad y también en los principales partidos políticos. Paradójicamente, la intervención rusa ha proporcionado un catalizador para el crecimiento de las unidades militares ultranacionalistas ucranianas.

*Conclusión*

Sorprendidos por citar comentarios simplistas, los que no quieren ir más lejos, como tales, para ellos, no son más que un puñado de ultranacionalistas débiles. Caso cerrado, convenientemente para ellos. Sin embargo, la inquietante realidad muestra lo contrario y este artículo solo intenta brindar una breve visión. Los ultranacionalistas ucranianos son ciertamente superiores a su peso.

Tanto EE. UU. como Europa solo comprenden hasta cierto punto el considerable peligro que representa el extremismo violento cuando está presente en sus países. Sin embargo, cierran los ojos ante el mismo peligro, amplificado por un conflicto, fomentado con la connivencia de las autoridades.

notas al pie

_* para usar una terminología militar/MSM estándar de EE. UU. y la OTAN._

_[1]_ que se convirtió en el partido político 'Svoboda'. También fue la mano líder de los luchadores y activistas de "Autodefensa" de Euromaidan.


----------



## Dylan Leary (28 Mar 2022)

Wreckage of a $50 million Su-35 burns on a field near Izyum

And the frightened enemy pilot is on his knees with horror in his eyes.

"Su-35" near Izyum was shot down on March 24 by our air defense.




> Cameraman: Last Name
> POW: Osik
> Cameraman: First, middle names
> POW: Sergey, Sergeyevich (means his dad is also Sergey)
> ...


----------



## mazuste (28 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1002666



¡¡Malthus vive,carajo!!

pobreza, vejez, virus, vacuna, calefacción...
Que no sea porque no intentan cepillarse al personal...


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (28 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> pues parece que van en serio. Esto sí que es un Kinzhal en toda regla.



Los rusos no son bocachanclas como aquí, incluso los políticos. El bocachanclismo no forma parte de la cultura rusa.


----------



## IgFarben (28 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Los Ucranianos no están ganando hay un estancamiento de hostilidades y los rusos claramente se ven consolidados en el sur del país
> 
> Mas tanques putlerianos capturados creo que fue en Summy aproximadamente el 26 3 22
> 
> ...



Ponlo en Spoiler, hombre de Dios. 
Los gringos hablan mucho del Javelin, pero la mayoría de blancos con ATGM de los ucranianos es con el de fabricación propia Stugna-P. He leido que los ucranianos lo prefieren sobre el Javelin por su mayor alcance y sencillez.


----------



## arriondas (28 Mar 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Los rusos no son bocachanclas como aquí, incluso los políticos. El bocachanclismo no forma parte de la cultura rusa.



Eso lo sé muy bien. No es gente a la que se le vaya la fuerza por la boca.


----------



## Dylan Leary (28 Mar 2022)

Denis Maksishko, the commander of the Self-Propelled Gun Battery of the 28th separate Mechanized Brigade, was posthumously awarded the title hero of Ukraine.

"Performing combat missions under the constant fire influence of enemy artillery and aviation showed personal courage and heroism skillfully leading a subordinate unit, causing fire damage to the Russian invaders, thanks to decisive actions, skillful management and timely decision-making, caused a powerful fire defeat to the positions of the invaders, destroying the enemy checkpoint disabling equipment and destroying the numerical number of enemy personnel, but during the movement to the area of reserve firing positions, having come under massive artillery fire from the Russian invaders, he died heroically."


----------



## Don Meliton (28 Mar 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> "reglas" en una guerra.
> 
> Xddddddddddd.
> 
> Esto no es un partido de fútbol, niño.



Pedazo de subnormalidad te has marcado.

Que se supone que impide a Putin lanzar un par de nucleares tacticas sobre los ukros?

Las reglas de las que te carcajeas... sacate el palillo de la boca y quita los codos de la barra antes de volver a soltar otra gilipollez de semejante calibre, que has quedado como tonto no, lo siguiente.


----------



## Billy Ray (28 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> .../...
> 
> El concepto de 'desnazificación' probablemente se pierda por completo en la mayoría de las personas en Occidente. Lo que debería haberse agregado fue una referencia a recuperar la ideología de la era nazi y glorificar a nivel nacional a un supremacista inspirado por los nazis. Incluso Zelensky afirmó categóricamente que "esto es algo normal y genial". ¿Por qué necesitaría decir esas cosas si no fuera para aplacar y complacer a cierta parte de la sociedad ucraniana?
> 
> ...




_"atacar otras protestas y eventos (LGBT, ambientalistas, manifestantes del Día Internacional de la Mujer) según lo informado por HRW; "_

Vaya, de modo que són antiglobalistas pero les apoyan los globalistas, paradójico...


----------



## Harman (28 Mar 2022)

__





Opinion by María Zakharova: BioBiden | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is





Opinión de María Zakharova: BioBiden


(Trad. Google)
27/03/2022

#Opinión de María Zakharova:

biobiden

Podemos tener una idea aproximada de la participación de las élites políticas estadounidenses en la actividad biológica militar en Ucrania si nos basamos en fuentes abiertas y en documentos filtrados. A continuación se muestra un intento de reconstruir la cronología de esta participación, aunque no exhaustiva. Hay muchas lagunas en este plan verdaderamente diabólico que aún no se han llenado.

1991: EE. UU. lanza el programa Nunn-Lugar para que los países de la antigua Unión Soviética controlen o eliminen las armas soviéticas de destrucción masiva, incluidas las armas biológicas. La Agencia de Reducción de Amenazas de Defensa (DTRA) del Pentágono fue nombrada principal ejecutora del programa.
1993 - Se firma el Acuerdo entre Ucrania y Estados Unidos sobre la prevención de la proliferación de armas de destrucción masiva.
2005: se firma un protocolo adicional al acuerdo entre el Ministerio de Salud de Ucrania y la DTRA sobre la prevención de la proliferación de tecnologías, patógenos y conocimientos que pueden utilizarse para desarrollar armas biológicas. Este es el comienzo de la transferencia del potencial biológico militar ucraniano a manos de especialistas estadounidenses.

Década de 2000: las grandes empresas militares e industriales de EE. UU. se dedican a la actividad biológica militar en Ucrania.
2005-2014: Black & Veatch Special Projects, un contratista de DTRA, construye y actualiza 8 laboratorios biológicos en Ucrania en lugar de eliminar la infraestructura biológica militar, como se afirmó originalmente. Una de las instalaciones, un biolaboratorio en Odessa, ha sido financiada desde 2011 para el estudio de "patógenos que pueden usarse en ataques de bioterrorismo".

2007: Nathan Wolfe, empleado del Departamento de Defensa de EE. UU., fundó el Global Viral Forecasting Institute (posteriormente, Global Viral), una empresa biomédica. La misión establecida en la carta es el estudio no comercial de infecciones transfronterizas, incluso en China.
2009 - Rosemont Seneca Partners es establecida por el hijastro del exsecretario de Estado de los EE. UU. John Kerry, Christopher Heinz, y el hijo del actual presidente de los EE. UU., Joe Biden, Hunter Biden.
2014 - Golpe de Estado anticonstitucional en Ucrania.
2014: Hunter Biden se une a la junta directiva de Burisma Holdings, una empresa de energía ucraniana.
2014 - Metabiota, una organización comercial privada especializada en el estudio de riesgos pandémicos, se separa de Global Viral. Neil Callahan y John DeLoche, empleados de la empresa de Hunter Biden, Rosemont Seneca Partners, son nombrados miembros de la junta de Metabiota. Global Viral y Metabiota están empezando a recibir financiación del Departamento de Defensa de EE. UU.
2014 - Metabiota muestra interés en Ucrania e invita a Hunter Biden a "afirmar la independencia cultural y económica de Ucrania de Rusia".
2014 - Metabiota y Burisma Holdings comienzan a cooperar en un "proyecto científico en Ucrania" sin nombre.
2014 - Metabiota, Global Viral y Black & Veatch Special Projects comienzan una cooperación completa dentro de los programas del Departamento de Defensa de EE. UU.
2014-2016 - Implementación de contratos de Metabiota y US DoD, incluido un proyecto de $ 300,000 en Ucrania.
2016 - la ciudadana estadounidense Ulana Nadia Suprun, descendiente de nazis ucranianos, es nombrada ministra interina de Salud de Ucrania. El programa de cooperación del Departamento de Defensa de EE. UU. y el Ministerio de Salud de Ucrania se ha ampliado considerablemente.
2016 - un brote de gripe porcina entre el personal del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania que custodiaba un biolaboratorio en Kharkov, Ucrania; 20 muertos. El incidente es silenciado.
2016 - el ex subsecretario de Defensa de EE. UU., Andrew Weber, es nombrado jefe del departamento de asociaciones globales de Metabiota.
2016 - EcoHealth Alliance, una estructura del fundador de Global Viral, Nathan Wolfe, participa en el estudio de coronavirus transmitidos por murciélagos en el centro de investigación en un laboratorio de Wuhan, China.
2016 - la DTRA y el Ministerio de Salud de Ucrania amplían el contrato después de obtener la aprobación del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania.
2019 - la pandemia de coronavirus de murciélago mutado COVID-19 comienza con un brote en Wuhan.
24 de febrero de 2022 - lanzamiento de la operación especial del ejército ruso en Ucrania.
24 y 25 de febrero de 2022 - eliminación rápida de cepas en biolaboratorios en Ucrania.
8 de marzo de 2022 - la subsecretaria de Estado de Asuntos Políticos de EE. UU., Victoria Nuland, reconoce abiertamente la existencia de cooperación entre EE. UU. y Ucrania en materia de patógenos.


----------



## Zhukov (28 Mar 2022)

Desnazificacion de Ukrain dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es porqué tienen óxido, el óxido se forma después de semanas de estar sin pintura



Por que arde el combustible o las municiones, y el metal calentado a cientos de grados se oxida, no es que se haya quemado la pintura verde y se vea debajo el minio rojo de la imprimación antioxidante, que también pasa. Si la temperatura es lo bastante alta, el acero se oxida y se pone de un color naranja como el de las máquinas de las obras. Hay una foto de un convoy de blindados destruido en la carretera de Kherson que se ve muy bien. Busca fotos de blindados quemados y lo verás.









Calcinación - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Mig29 (28 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Denis Maksishko, the commander of the Self-Propelled Gun Battery of the 28th separate Mechanized Brigade, was posthumously awarded the title hero of Ukraine.
> 
> "Performing combat missions under the constant fire influence of enemy artillery and aviation showed personal courage and heroism skillfully leading a subordinate unit, causing fire damage to the Russian invaders, thanks to decisive actions, skillful management and timely decision-making, caused a powerful fire defeat to the positions of the invaders, destroying the enemy checkpoint disabling equipment and destroying the numerical number of enemy personnel, but during the movement to the area of reserve firing positions, having come under massive artillery fire from the Russian invaders, he died heroically."



Debe ser el comandante de la batería de 2S7 Pions que destruyeron los rusos el otro día en Kiev, publicaron imágenes de drones.
Esa batería llevaba muchos días dándoles muchos problemas a los rusos.
Descanse en paz, un soldado que lucho por su pais con valentía.


----------



## Dylan Leary (28 Mar 2022)

The largest lockdown in the last two years is being introduced in Shanghai today 

Residents will not be able to leave their homes. All offices, shops and restaurants are closed.


----------



## Fígaro (28 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Wreckage of a $50 million Su-35 burns on a field near Izyum
> 
> And the frightened enemy pilot is on his knees with horror in his eyes.
> 
> "Su-35" near Izyum was shot down on March 24 by our air defense.



Buen derribo!


----------



## Seronoser (28 Mar 2022)

Por cierto, 93 rublos por dolar, una depreciación ya solo del 5%respecto al inicio de la guerra...


----------



## Billy Ray (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (28 Mar 2022)

_Es el 16 de febrero de 2019 en Ucrania, y las escaleras del centro comercial "Horodok" en Kiev, en una calle que lleva el nombre del colaborador nazi Stepan Bandera, se han iluminado con una esvástica gigante. ¡Nadie parece reaccionar! ¡Increíble! 

_


----------



## Rudi Rocker (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Azrael_II (28 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> pues parece que van en serio. Esto sí que es un Kinzhal en toda regla.



Lo único malo para RUSIA es la fecha 

Los alemanes ya hablan que se pongan jersey.

Para que más utilizan el gas?


----------



## Trajanillo (28 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Lo único malo para RUSIA es la fecha
> 
> Los alemanes ya hablan que se pongan jersey.
> 
> Para que más utilizan el gas?



El gas que se utiliza para calefactar las casas es infimo en comparación con el que se usa en la industria.


----------



## Bishop (28 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Me resulta extremadamente curioso, lo confieso, que el payaso nazi reciba tantísimo apoyo de la progresía dominante a nivel mundial. Lo que me lleva a (mal) pensar que este monigote es otro producto de los que manejan el cotarro (NWO). No es ni medio normal que TODO el espectro mediático señale en una única dirección. Que la mayor parte de la opinión pública occidental se posicione como se posiciona no me sorprende dado el grado de puerilización que padece (solo hay que leer las TONTERÍAS que se publican en este hilo, y si te pasas por foros como forocoches o el mismo twitter ya es de traca).



Vamos a ver... es que es grotescamente evidente de dónde ha salido este engendro. Lo del bailecito con los tacones y lo de dejarlo salir en los medios totalmente enfarlopado no tengo claro si es un tiro a fallar de aviso o simplemente recochineo y nos lo restriegan por la cara. Me temo que más bien lo segundo.


----------



## Honkler (28 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Qué habla Zelensky en su casa?



Ruso


----------



## arriondas (28 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Por cierto, 93 rublos por dolar, una depreciación ya solo del 5%respecto al inicio de la guerra...



La economía rusa está aguantando, más o menos era lo que yo preveía. Encajará bastante mejor el golpe que la UE, que va a quedar temblando del hostiazo que se va a llevar (bueno, ya lo está notando).


----------



## amcxxl (28 Mar 2022)

DNR avanzó 2 km y llegó a las afueras del sur de Novosielovka. 
LNR avanza 5 km y captura Ivanovka, Novosadovoe y llega a Novoljublino - Terny.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Lo único malo para RUSIA es la fecha
> 
> Los alemanes ya hablan que se pongan jersey.
> 
> Para que más utilizan el gas?



Industria, donde se consume la mayoría…


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La cuestión es:

¿ Por qué Putin en vez de bombardearlo todo y gastar tanto en la movilización del ejército y desvelarse al mundo como un estado criminal no usó el coronavirus para conseguir los mismos fines?


El coronavirus es gratis y está alcance de cualquiera


----------



## Egam (28 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Parece que los de OTAN ya han conseguido a su gran artista.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahora, tras convertir la presidencia en una comedia, prefiere el drama.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (28 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Menuda respuesta me das.
> 
> Si te gusta pagar más todo, pues p'alante. Que te están diciendo A LA CARA que lo vas a pasar mal. Y siendo políticos, será peor de lo que dicen.



Esa misma pregunta la puedes aplicar en el país donde vives.
En serio Rey Zar? en serio?? nos llevas a la ruina por ocupar, destruir, arrasar un país????


----------



## bubibartra (28 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Lo único malo para RUSIA es la fecha
> 
> Los alemanes ya hablan que se pongan jersey.
> 
> Para que más utilizan el gas?



Le ponemos un jersey q las fábricas a ver si así funcionan???? 

Ay dios...


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (28 Mar 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Que se supone que impide a Putin lanzar un par de nucleares tacticas sobre los ukros?



Armas nucleares tácticas no sirven su destrucción es limitada, el ejercito Ucraniano esta dispersado en muchas pequeñas unidades tácticas.

Para Putler ganar solo le queda nukeo con las grandes las borra ciudades, Putler como todo dictador de mierda tiene un alto mando de Eunucos incompetentes que están ahí por ser sumisos al dictador en la dictaduras se asciende por principio de fidelidad y su tropa es ratera de cuasi esclavos desmoralizados mal pagados muchas de sus mejores fuerzas ya están muertos por medios convencionales no puede sus capacidades se han visto claramente superadas con la asistencia OTAN que tienen los Ucranianos, la guerra necesita también apoyo popular a la mayoría de la gente en Rusia lo de Ucrania no le interesa, los rusos quieren al lunático de Navalny y muchos en Rusia apuestan a que Putler fracase en esto para que se hunda 

Putler es un régimen proxeneta, mafioso, criminal, corrupto,Putler hasta cierto punto moralmente es peor que Stalin - Stalin te pegaba un tiro pero sabias que era el, Putler te envenena o asesina con sicarios y nunca asume la responsabilidad. 



IgFarben dijo:


> Ponlo en Spoiler, hombre de Dios.
> Los gringos hablan mucho del Javelin, pero la mayoría de blancos con ATGM de los ucranianos es con el de fabricación propia Stugna-P. He leido que los ucranianos lo prefieren sobre el Javelin por su mayor alcance y sencillez.



El Javelin es muy caro es para blancos de alta prioridad 

USA lo que puede proporcionar son drones de ataque mas avanzados que el dron paco turco que están usando ahora lo mas importante que puede haber proporcionado USA son sus capacidades de Satelites y guerra electrónica 


Este par de importados de África para pelear por Putler ya están muertos 

Otra lata rusa quemada en Kiev 
 

Los rusos probablemente ya han perdido una sustancial capacidad de maniobra ofensiva blindada 

Los tanques rusos capturados ya están siendo acumulados en la retaguardia


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (28 Mar 2022)

Me estoy planteando muchos reportes por aquí,


Billy Ray dijo:


> _Es el 16 de febrero de 2019 en Ucrania, y las escaleras del centro comercial "Horodok" en Kiev, en una calle que lleva el nombre del colaborador nazi Stepan Bandera, se han iluminado con una esvástica gigante. ¡Nadie parece reaccionar! ¡Increíble!
> 
> _



Gol de Ribbentrop a pase de Mólotov.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Mar 2022)

Posible fuga de un León del zoo de Mariúpol ( No es coña)


----------



## rober713 (28 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Ruso



doy fe que muchos ucranianos en España hablan ruso, hablan ruso con sus hijos....conscientes de que el ukro no les va aportar nada y el ruso a nivel laboral puede darles algo.....muy ultranacionalistas pero la pela es pela


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (28 Mar 2022)

Me acosté cuñado.y me he levantado " estratega"...

Espero una " ralentización " de la ofensiva" rusa de unos tres meses.. Porqué???

*Ha llegado la RASPUTITSA...*

No me extrañaría ver a los rusos fortificandose , cavando trincheras incluso. Para no perder lo ganado en el avance, pre rasputitsa.

Hasta mediados de junio, no habrá nuevas conquistas rusas de importancia. Me voy p' al bar a debatirlo.

- B_uenos días Paco. Has barrido?.. no veo papeles de azúcar en el suelo. Ni palillos chupaos.

-hola Iván. Tú siempre tan " observador". Que te pongo,?.

- un cortado leche y leche...y un sobao p' a mojar.

- Paco sabes lo que es la rasputitsa.

- pos no...una amoto nueva japonesa.

- No ..bla bla bla._


----------



## circodelia2 (28 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La economía rusa está aguantando, más o menos era lo que yo preveía. Encajará bastante mejor el golpe que la UE, que va a quedar temblando del hostiazo que se va a llevar (bueno, ya lo está notando).



Y tanto, no sólo compra por bajo cuerda a Rusia petroleo, gas, etc....también uranio enriquecido y mas ahora que Europa se va a centrar de firme en las centrales nucleares. 
....


----------



## Lma0Zedong (28 Mar 2022)

Doble mentira en un sólo tweet de las autoridades rusas:


----------



## Expected (28 Mar 2022)

Ñ


Bartleby dijo:


> Ayer Biden se desplazó hasta Polonia con el fin de caldear el ambiente, se le calentó la cabeza y acabó con una arenga belicista. Hoy coge el avión y se vuelve para su casa a muchos miles de kilómetros del conflicto. Allá donde haya gasolina va Biden con el mechero, a ver si la lía más gorda. Hoy hasta la Casa Blanca se ha visto en la necesidad de matizar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O


Billy Ray dijo:


>



Ja ja...que grandes los de la Embajada Rusa. Dejando clarito que las Kuriles son rusas...por si alguien se le pasaba por la cabeza apropiarselas, ahora que están entretenidos con Ucrania.


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Mar 2022)

*Informe de Igor Konashenkov, portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, a las 10.00 horas del 28 de marzo de 2022*

▪ Tropas de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas se ha adentrado 2 kilómetros en las defensas de la 95ª Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportada de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas y ha llegado a las afueras del sur de NOVOSELOVKA.

Las unidades de la República Popular de Luhansk avanzaron 5 kilómetros, capturaron los asentamientos de Ivanovka, NOVOSADOVOYE y alcanzaron la línea de NOVOLYUBLYNO, Terny.

*▪ Los medios de aviación y defensa aérea de la Fuerza Aérea de Rusia derribaron cuatro aviones Su-24 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania sobre la región de Chernihiv, dos de ellos en la zona de REPKA y otros dos en la zona de Gorodnya. Un caza ucraniano Su-27 fue derribado cerca de Kramatorsk, en la región de Donetsk.*

▪ Durante el día, 19 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos fueron destruidos en las zonas de los asentamientos de Kapitonovka, PRISHIB, ANDREEVKA, BALAKLEYA, BULGAKOVO, BEZIMYANIE, Gorodnya, ZGUROVKA, KRASNOGORLOVKA, MANDRYKINO, MARIUPOL, TERMAKHOVKA, TOLKACHI, CHERNOBAYEVKA y YAKOVLEVKA.

Cinco misiles del sistema ucraniano de lanzamiento múltiple SMERCH fueron derribados en el aire cerca del aeródromo de Chornobaivka, en la región de Kherson.

▪ Durante la jornada del 27 de marzo, la aviación operativa y táctica y las fuerzas de misiles atacaron 36 instalaciones militares ucranianas.

Entre ellos se encontraban dos puestos de mando, dos sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, un lanzacohetes múltiple, tres depósitos de munición y dos de combustible y lubricante, y 23 zonas en las que se concentraba material militar ucraniano.

▪ Un total de 308 drones, 1.713 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 170 lanzacohetes múltiples, 715 piezas de artillería de campaña y morteros, y 1.557 piezas de vehículos militares especiales han sido destruidos desde el inicio de la operación militar especial.
#Rusia, Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## lasoziedad (28 Mar 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> *Francia convoca al embajador ruso por una caricatura en la que Europa ‘lame el culo’ a Estados Unidos*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero no era que se podían hacer caricaturas de cualquier cosa?
O es solo si las hace determinada revista francesa?


----------



## Aksturiax (28 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Anda que se le escapa el relato a Zelensky:
> 
> "...
> Los medios occidentales comenzaron a reaccionar ante las atrocidades del ejército ucraniano: la publicación alemana Bild destacó los hechos de intimidación de los soldados rusos.
> ...



Los "fact checkers" no se han lanzado contra todas esas imágenes, los Oscars no le ceden espacio a Zelenski cuando todo el mundo lo daba por hecho... Parece que se empieza a recoger cable, al menos mediático.


----------



## crocodile (28 Mar 2022)

❗⚡ Los esfuerzos conjuntos de los especialistas de OSINT y GEOINT ayudaron a determinar la ubicación exacta de la filmación del video de la ejecución de los militares rusos capturados por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

La grabación se realizó en las afueras del oeste de la aldea de Malaya Rogan, cerca de Kharkov. Coordenadas - 49.939247, 36.477169.

El análisis de otros materiales de los medios nos permite completar la imagen de lo que está sucediendo al este de Kharkov:

La noche del 25 de marzo apareció en la red un video con el interrogatorio de un oficial capturado en la misma Malaya Rogan. En las imágenes, tiene un dedo índice amputado: los militantes de las formaciones ucranianas utilizaron tal tortura contra los milicianos de la RPD y la LPR.

Dos días después, se publicó un video con otro preso en Malaya Rogan: en lugar de brindar asistencia médica, los militantes se burlan del hombre quemado y ofrecen una opción de tortura.

De hecho, la ejecución de militares rusos está lejos de ser el único crimen de guerra cometido por las tropas ucranianas en la zona de Malaya Rogan.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (28 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Doble mentira en un sólo tweet de las autoridades rusas:



personal poco calificado mal pagado por eso son tan cutres


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## chemarin (28 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> La hora de la verdad...
> 
> *Putin ha dado instrucciones al gobierno, al banco central y a Gazprom para que apliquen medidas para cambiar el pago del gas en rublos para los países no amigos antes del 31 de marzo.*
> 10:07 || 28/03/2022



Eso todavía tengo que verlo por mis propios ojos, esa sí es una decisión fundamental, cambiaría definitivamente las reglas financieras, Rusia por fin se desmarcaría de la letrina occidental, y daría pasos serios para su soberanía financiera. Mantengo algunas dudas de si Putin tendrá valor para cortar el gas si no les pagan en rublos. Estaré encantado si finalmente Putin hace honor a lo que dice.


----------



## MagicPep (28 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Me acosté cuñado.y me he levantado " estratega"...



algo asi me he levantado hoy yo

ayer contraofensiva ucraniana en todos los frentes

esta mañana todos los periodicos, q he mirado, hablando de que zapatisking ofrece neutralidad y desarme... q se teme nueva ofensiva rusa, q si hay cerco en tal ciudad...

yo creo q una vez finalizada la cumbre de la otan y sin los amenzantes americanos, en europa vuelven a mirar la realidad ... y ven un toro q les enviste en lo economico


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Los Ucranianos no están ganando hay un estancamiento de hostilidades y los rusos claramente se ven consolidados en el sur del país
> 
> Mas tanques putlerianos capturados creo que fue en Summy aproximadamente el 26 3 22
> 
> ...



Esa ukropolicia ta mucho más buena que la nancy lesbianorra que enviasteis a Mariupol, tendremos que hacer una ratzia por Leópolis a abastecernos de Polacas frescas


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## lasoziedad (28 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Lo único malo para RUSIA es la fecha
> 
> Los alemanes ya hablan que se pongan jersey.
> 
> Para que más utilizan el gas?



Ademas de la industria en general o las centrales de ciclo combinado tambien se usa para producir fertilizantes.


----------



## Don Meliton (28 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Armas nucleares tácticas no sirven su destrucción es limitada, el ejercito Ucraniano esta dispersado en muchas pequeñas unidades tácticas.
> 
> Para Putler ganar solo le queda nukeo con las grandes las borra ciudades, Putler como todo dictador de mierda tiene un alto mando de Eunucos incompetentes que están ahí por ser sumisos al dictador en la dictaduras se asciende por principio de fidelidad y su tropa es ratera de cuasi esclavos desmoralizados mal pagados muchas de sus mejores fuerzas ya están muertos por medios convencionales no puede sus capacidades se han visto claramente superadas con la asistencia OTAN que tienen los Ucranianos, la guerra necesita también apoyo popular a la mayoría de la gente en Rusia lo de Ucrania no le interesa, los rusos quieren al lunático de Navalny y muchos en Rusia apuestan a que Putler fracase en esto para que se hunda



Claro que si guapeton, un par de nucleares tacticas en lo que queda por conquistar de Mariupol no iban a servir de nada... Yo no se si lees las chorradas que escribes antes de darle a publicar, pero te harias un favor haciendolo.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (28 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Es el 16 de febrero de 2019 en Ucrania, y las escaleras del centro comercial "Horodok" en Kiev, en una calle que lleva el nombre del colaborador nazi Stepan Bandera, se han iluminado con una esvástica gigante. ¡Nadie parece reaccionar! ¡Increíble!
> 
> _



Es triste que un símbolo tan sagrado para muchas culturas como la cruz esvástica, y con una historia de varios miles de años, haya sido manchada por la ideología nazi que la usa de bandera. Leí hace tiempo que el símbolo representa una galaxia.


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Mar 2022)

JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA
Me parto y me troncho con los paisaninos de Cosmo


----------



## tomasjos (28 Mar 2022)

Es que de pertenecer a alguien si Rusia la abandona pertenece a Alemania, estado sucesor de Prusia.


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Son los envíos que les hace el circunpanchito, la pela es la pela


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Mar 2022)

No se que pensarán los alemanes…pero creo que nada bueno…


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Mar 2022)

Confirmado el León anda suelto por Mariúpol.

Se va a poner fino de cadáveres.


----------



## paconan (28 Mar 2022)

Las conversaciones entre #Russia y #Ukraine continuarán en un formato cara a cara, confirmó #Russian el Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores Sergey #Lavrov . Moscú espera que las negociaciones tengan éxito.


----------



## lasoziedad (28 Mar 2022)

*Pedro Sánchez anuncia un plan de 16.000 millones de euros para paliar los efectos de la guerra*

El *presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez*, ha anunciado esta mañana un* plan de choque* con el que hacer frente a la *consecuencias económicas y sociales* que está dejando la *guerra en Ucrania.* Se destinarán *16.000 millones de euros*, de los cuales 6.000 serán ayudas directas y rebajas de impuestos.

Estas medidas serán *aprobadas mañana en el Consejo de ministros* y estarán vigentes hasta el *30 de junio. *

En plan consta de *cinco ejes* que afectarán a *familias y trabajadores, empresas, transporte y ciberseguridad*. Entre las medidas destaca el *límite de la subida de los alquileres en un 2%*, una s*ubida del 15% en el ingreso mínimo vital*, un *bono eléctrico*, y la *bajada de los carburantes en 20 céntimos* a nivel general. Además, prolongará los *expedientes de regulación de empleo* (ERTES) para proteger el empleo y evitar los despidos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Mar 2022)

Tomado el distrito de Kalmiuski en Mariúpol


----------



## computer_malfuction (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Roedr (28 Mar 2022)

Que lástima no respondiera el presentador. En fin, lo del Smith ha sido una demostración de poder 'nuclear'. Para cualquier otro hubiera sido el fin de su carrera.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Mar 2022)

Son actores y hacen teatro y del malo…seguro que habrá muchos comedoritos y covidiotas que pensarán que es verdad…


----------



## valensalome (28 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Otro filo-nazi que no sabe contar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a occidente tampoco, han cambiado lo de guerra por invasión, es el nuevo lenguaje.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (28 Mar 2022)

+ soldados del regimiento azov encuentran El cuerpo de una niña con una esvástica quemada en el estómago f en Mariupol en una zona por la que habían estado tropas chechenas anteriormente 
T.me/guerraucraniarusia


----------



## visaman (28 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Por cierto, 93 rublos por dolar, una depreciación ya solo del 5%respecto al inicio de la guerra...



aparte delos foreros te han contactado los Alemanes pa cambiarte euros por rublos?


----------



## visaman (28 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Posible fuga de un León del zoo de Mariúpol ( No es coña)



estará huyendo de los chechenos


----------



## lasoziedad (28 Mar 2022)

*Estados Unidos considera al antivirus ruso Kaspersky como una "amenaza a la seguridad nacional"*

*El antivirus se encuentra en el centro del huracán
Durante décadas, Kaspersky ha sido muy utilizado en todo el mundo*

28/03/2022 a las 00:00 CEST 

El viernes, la Comisión Federal de Comunicaciones* incluyó a la empresa rusa Kaspersky Lab en su "lista cubierta",* etiquetando a la empresa de ciberseguridad como *un peligro "inaceptable" para la seguridad nacional de Estados Unidos*. Es la primera vez que la agencia incluye a una empresa rusa en su lista negra según informan en Engadget.

Con esta decisión, las empresas estadounidenses no podrán utilizar las subvenciones del Fondo de Servicio Universal de dicha Comisión Federal,* dotado con 8.000 millones de dólares para apoyar el despliegue de las telecomunicaciones en las comunidades rurales y subatendidas, para adquirir productos y servicios de Kaspersky*. Las otras siete organizaciones de la lista proceden de China, y entre ellas destacan *Huawei y ZTE.*

El presidente de la FCC, Brendan Car*, dijo que la designación ayudaría a los Estados Unidos a proteger sus redes de "las amenazas que plantean las entidades chinas y rusas respaldadas por el Estado que pretenden dedicarse al espionaje y perjudicar de otro modo los intereses de Estados Unidos*". Las otras dos empresas que la FCC añadió a la lista el viernes fueron China Telecom y China Mobile, ambas ya sujetas a restricciones anteriores.

Cabe recordar que Huawei y ZTE fueron censuradas en medio de una guerra comercial que vivían contra China, motivo por el que es posible que esto también sea una jugada comercial. Aunque los antivirus están encargados de partes muy sensibles de los ordenadores y si que podrían suponer un riesgo real.


----------



## Seronoser (28 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> aparte delos foreros te han contactado los Alemanes pa cambiarte euros por rublos?



Cuando les hablo en ruso se van corriendo al baño


----------



## Yomateix (28 Mar 2022)

Y Zelensky sigue pidiendo aviones mientras insulta y se mofa de quienes le están enviando armas ofensivas (que por normativa no podían enviar) cientos de millones, alimentos, material médico, mercenarios etc etc Y todo esto pese a no ser miembro de la Otan ni de la EU y que por tanto no deberían intervenir. Aún así lo hacen, pese a que con esto están empeorando la economia de sus paises y de sus ciudadanos y creandose de enemigo a quien te envia el gas. Y Zelensky lo agradece insultandolos y los políticos Europeos a tratar a este dictador de héroe......No tuvo bastante con lo de ayer, hoy vuelve a tildar de cobardes a todos los paises de la Otan y de Europa, no son tan "valientes" como el, escondido, sin pegar un tiro, mientras obliga a civiles a combatir por el y enemigos de la nación a los que ajusticiar a cualquier Ucraniano que se atreva a rendirse aunque no tenga forma de defenderse.

"*Si los que llevan pensando eso desde hace 31 días (los que dura esta guerra) tuviesen el 1% de coraje de los de Mariúpol*”.


----------



## Honkler (28 Mar 2022)

Bueno, lo de ucrania ya ha pasado de moda, ahora las redes están on fire con la torta de Will Smith al otro gracioso…


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (28 Mar 2022)

Por lo visto tenía pasaporte, y varios de reserva.

Lo normal de cualquier ciudadano


----------



## Proletario Blanco (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (28 Mar 2022)

No sé de que hablas, ni de Ramon lobo

Pero recuerdas la propaganda lazi, vasca y rusa. Tirando siempre mierda de oprimidos "periodistas, activistas" y que nazi es el estado.....
Luego rascas un poco y ves que esos periodistas, etc,.... son de la peor calaña, y que .... tienen la suerte de estar aqui y no en sitios como Rusia que acabarían desapareciendo "misteriosamente".


----------



## Marchamaliano (28 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _"atacar otras protestas y eventos (LGBT, ambientalistas, manifestantes del Día Internacional de la Mujer) según lo informado por HRW; "_
> 
> Vaya, de modo que són antiglobalistas pero les apoyan los globalistas, paradójico...



ISIS, neonazis, que más da los objetivos de los amos del dinero se han de cumplir. Usan a quién sea.


----------



## visaman (28 Mar 2022)

MagicPep dijo:


> algo asi me he levantado hoy yo
> 
> ayer contraofensiva ucraniana en todos los frentes
> 
> ...



tu ya en la ruina estas o algo?


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (28 Mar 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> *Francia convoca al embajador ruso por una caricatura en la que Europa ‘lame el culo’ a Estados Unidos*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las caricaturas "molan" depende quien las haga y a quien se las hagan. Eso de la Liberté, égalité y fraternité queda muy bonito en letras grandes pero esas palabras poco a poco se están vaciando de contenido. Qué Europa tan bonita se nos está quedando.


----------



## Impresionante (28 Mar 2022)

Biden dice que no pidió un cambio de régimen en Rusia



https://tass.com/world/1428065


----------



## Roedr (28 Mar 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Y Zelensky sigue pidiendo aviones mientras insulta y se mofa de quienes le están enviando armas ofensivas (que por normativa no podían enviar) cientos de millones, alimentos, material médico, mercenarios etc etc Y todo esto pese a no ser miembro de la Otan ni de la EU y que por tanto no deberían intervenir. Aún así lo hacen, pese a que con esto están empeorando la economia de sus paises y de sus ciudadanos y creandose de enemigo a quien te envia el gas. Y Zelensky lo agradece insultandolos y los políticos Europeos a tratar a este dictador de héroe......No tuvo bastante con lo de ayer, hoy vuelve a tildar de cobardes a todos los paises de la Otan y de Europa, no son tan "valientes" como el, escondido, sin pegar un tiro, mientras obliga a civiles a combatir por el y enemigos de la nación a los que ajusticiar a cualquier Ucraniano que se atreva a rendirse aunque no tenga forma de defenderse.
> 
> "*Si los que llevan pensando eso desde hace 31 días (los que dura esta guerra) tuviesen el 1% de coraje de los de Mariúpol*”.



Si Zelensky tuviera el 1% de coraje de los de Mariupol ahora estaría en Kiev en lugar de Polonia.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (28 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Son actores y hacen teatro y del malo…seguro que habrá muchos comedoritos y covidiotas que pensarán que es verdad…



Se nota hasta el microcorte cuando le "pega" el guantazo y encima el tio se baja del escenario aguantandose la risa.

Pero para la mayoria de la gente de hoy en dia, si lo dicen en twitter es que es verdad.


----------



## amcxxl (28 Mar 2022)

Muertos en Mariupol enterrados en parques para evitar enfermedades mientras los cuerpos se alinean en las calles


----------



## fulcrum29smt (28 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> La propaganda hay que coordinarla bien porque si no se coordina bien la gente empieza a sospechar. La traducción de eso pone "niña" pero luego en otros vídeos se menciona a una mujer. Ese "cadáver" no parece el cuerpo de una niña.



Claro, la propaganda hay que mantenerla, la de la OTAN, no se os caiga el templete. ¡Que asco dais todos los que justificais esos crimenes!


----------



## frangelico (28 Mar 2022)

Si yo fuera Putin jugaría con eso


tomasjos dijo:


> Es que de pertenecer a alguien si Rusia la abandona pertenece a Alemania, estado sucesor de Prusia.



Que Putin les confunda ofreciendo Kaliningrado a Alemania a cambio de un pacto perpetuo de no agresión mutua.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (28 Mar 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Las caricaturas "molan" depende quien las haga y a quien se las hagan. Eso de la Liberté, égalité y fraternité queda muy bonito en letras grandes pero esas palabras poco a poco se están vaciando de contenido. Qué Europa tan bonita se nos está quedando.



Hombre, una embajada diplomatica esta para eso; para practicar la diplomacia.

Lo de publicar en su twitter caricaturas en contra del pais que les acoge, sobra.


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Mar 2022)

⚡*Rusia no suministrará gas gratis si los europeos se niegan a pagar el combustible en rublos, dijo Peskov*


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (28 Mar 2022)

Y que intentas decirme o justificar.

Rusia es un país gobernado en base de educar a la población en un supremacismo frente a los demás, miedo permanente al invasor y acatamiento total al lider.
Eso explica lo que esta pasando, y seguramente vuelva a suceder.
Hay muchas noticias de exodo de ingenieros de Rusia desde que empezo todo. La élite de un país, los mejor informados, los que sobresalen un poco de la plebe...Huyen.


----------



## Teuro (28 Mar 2022)

Puff, eso si es "casus belli" de Polonia con Alemania.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (28 Mar 2022)

Es lo que yo llevo dicendo hace un monton de dias pero nadie me hace caso; es el momento de reconquistar Gibraltar, que ni se enterarian.


----------



## azazel_iii (28 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> y te agujerean los aeropuertos y no valen pa'na No sé, con el desarrollo tecnológico actual casi sale más a cuenta invertir en buenos misiles tierra-tierra y antiaéreos que en aviones ultracaros. ¿No os parece que para defender C&M más que supercazas lo que necesitamos son buenas baterías en la Península de mucho alcance con munición a cascoporro?.



Para defenderse sí, pero para proyectar fuerza necesitas aviones y tanques sí o sí. No puedes conquistar un territorio sin dominar los cielos y sin poner tropas en el suelo. Por suerte o por desgracia. La alternativa son misiles de crucero por un tubo y una buena red de satélites y radares, pero eso sería para responder a la agresión, no para proyectar fuerza.

Pero es cierto que el futuro defensivo pasa por drones, miles de ellos, misiles, antitanques.


----------



## Langlais (28 Mar 2022)

Y este hijo de puta como no le han metido dos hostias?
Me quedo con su cara.


----------



## visaman (28 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Confirmado el León anda suelto por Mariúpol.
> 
> Se va a poner fino de cadáveres.



que dices huira como si no hubiera un mañana o acabara de piel en un hogar checheno


----------



## Impresionante (28 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Si Zelensky tuviera el 1% de coraje de los de Mariupol ahora estaría en Kiev en lugar de Polonia.



Los ucronazis son psicópatas colectivos.

No son valientes, son HDP existenciales a exterminar


----------



## visaman (28 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Son actores y hacen teatro y del malo…seguro que habrá muchos comedoritos y covidiotas que pensarán que es verdad…



que quieres que te diga prefiero las collejas e la Sole al Camara


----------



## Impresionante (28 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Si yo fuera Putin jugaría con eso
> 
> Que Putin les confunda ofreciendo Kaliningrado a Alemania a cambio de un pacto perpetuo de no agresión mutua.



Pacto?


----------



## chemarin (28 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Que lástima no respondiera el presentador. En fin, lo del Smith ha sido una demostración de poder 'nuclear'. Para cualquier otro hubiera sido el fin de su carrera.



¿Poder nuclear es una palabra en clave para no decir que lo puede hacer porque es negro?


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (28 Mar 2022)

Éxodo imparable de la elite profesional rusa


La sociedad rusa está perdiendo a una parte esencial de sí misma, sin duda la más relevante para el futuro de Rusia por ser la más preparada y la más crítica con el




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## chemarin (28 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Son actores y hacen teatro y del malo…seguro que habrá muchos comedoritos y covidiotas que pensarán que es verdad…



No te pases de listo, puede ser actuación o puede ser verdad. Tampoco veo qué se gana con pactar eso. ¿Más audiencia? Algunos tenéis línea directa con Dios, todo lo tenéis claro, ni una duda con nada.


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Un ataque ucraniano a civiles rusos en territorio ruso esta en los sueños humedos de Putin, pero los ucranianos lo saben y no se lo van a dar.
> 
> La segunda guerra de chechenia se justifico por un ataque checheno a edificios de viviendas.



Falso, la invasión de Chochonia se justifico, y bien justificado. por la invasión de Daguestan por parte de los rebanacuellos chochonios dirigidos por un emir loco, conquistaron un extenso terreno y costó reducirlo duros combates, estó colmó la paciencia del Monje.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> No te pases de listo, puede ser actuación o puede ser verdad. Tampoco veo qué se gana con pactar eso. ¿Más audiencia?



Es comedia y de la mala…por mucho que te empeñes. Cosas de tener tecnologías modernas de análisis de vídeo…
Tomate el colacao y los Doritos y no des la lata…


----------



## Eneko Aritza (28 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Confirmado el León anda suelto por Mariúpol.
> 
> Se va a poner fino de cadáveres.



Sansón se llama el minino


----------



## chemarin (28 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Es comedia y de la mala…por mucho que te empeñes. Cosas de tener tecnologías modernas de análisis de vídeo…
> Tomate el colacao y los Doritos y no des la lata…



Demasiado listo te crees tú, por mucho que te empeñes. Si un caso me das la combinación del euromillones, que salgo ahora a comprar. Y el hijo de la gran puta aún va de sobrado. A la nevera, estoy de tontos hasta las bolas.


----------



## lasoziedad (28 Mar 2022)

Zelenski ofrece negociar el Donbass

*Zelenski ofrece negociar el Donbass*

Joaquín Luna
Kyiv 28/03/2022 05:00Actualizado a 28/03/2022 09:29

El presidente Zelenski estaría dispuesto a negociar el futuro de la región del Donbass, *una aparente concesión que se suma a la anterior de renunciar al ingreso de Ucrania en la OTAN, pero bajo condiciones que difícilmente Rusia aceptará: un referéndum de las zonas en cuestión y una garantía de la comunidad internacional*. Asimismo, está dispuesto a dar garantías sobre la “neutralidad” del país.

El mensaje llega en la víspera de que las dos partes reanuden las negociaciones directas en Turquía, entre hoy y el martes, lo que insinúa una aceleración de la vía diplomática aunque ni sobre el terreno hay signos que inviten al optimismo a corto plazo, ni el Kremlin habla de otra cosa que no sea la segunda fase de su campaña militar.

El mensaje del presidente Zelenski siguió a la denuncia del mismísimo jefe de la inteligencia militar del país, Kyrilo Budanov, sobre *un supuesto plan de Rusia de partir Ucrania en dos, a la manera de las dos Coreas*. Semejante hipótesis estaría avalada por la concentración de esfuerzos militares rusos para “reforzar” y ampliar los bastiones del Donbass –Luhanks y Donetks– y la península de Crimea, el botín de guerra ruso de la guerra del 2014.

La mención a las dos Coreas refuerza, de paso, la tesis de que el mundo se encamina a una segunda guerra fría mientras el presidente Putin siga en el Kremlin. La península coreana quedó dividida en dos estados en 1953 y aquel status, por anacrónico que parezca, sigue existiendo hoy por hoy.

*Urcrania y Rusia reanudan hoy o mañana en Turquía las negociaciones diplomáticas*

Según el jefe de la inteligencia militar ucraniana,* “los ocupantes tratarán de tirar de los territorios ocupados para formar una única estructura de semiestado para atacar la independencia de Ucrania”*. El plan de partición es inaceptable, sostiene Kyiv, y Budanov vaticina que sería “inviable” por una suerte de guerra de guerrillas a corto plazo y la oposición de la población “adscrita” al lado prorruso a medio plazo, algo que en el caso de las dos Coreas resultó indiferente. La mención a las dos Coreas de todo un responsable militar tampoco puede ser fruto de un símil más o menos casual. No parece descabellado interpretar así los planes y movimientos militares rusos una vez ha fracasado la toma rápida de la capital y una eventual sustitución del Gobierno.

El tablero diplomático se mueve, pero con cacofonía y las mejores de las voluntades. En su última alocución desde Polonia el sábado, el presidente Joe Biden dijo textualmente: “¡Por el amor de dios, este hombre (Putin) no puede seguir en el poder!”. *Aunque anteriormente le hubiese llamado “criminal de guerra” o “carnicero”, EE.UU. está obligada, al menos de puertas a fuera, a su política de no tratar de destituir a ningún presidente extranjero* y menos si ha sido elegido por las urnas (caso de Putin, aunque la democracia rusa sea harto discutible). De ahí que el secretario de Estado, Antony Blinken, se viese obligado a aclarar desde Israel que Estados Unidos *no “tiene una estrategia de cambiar el poder en Rusia ni en ninguna otra parte”*.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Mar 2022)

Eneko Aritza dijo:


> Sansón se llama el minino



Verás que vamos a saber hasta con quien se acostaba el león, antes que ver el video de la chica torturada con la esvástica en la barriga.


----------



## poppom (28 Mar 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Se nota hasta el microcorte cuando le "pega" el guantazo y encima el tio se baja del escenario aguantandose la risa.
> 
> Pero para la mayoria de la gente de hoy en dia, si lo dicen en twitter es que es verdad.



joder veis conspiración hasta en las cosas más triviales.
Más plausible que una conspiración para que hablen de estos premios muertos, está el hecho de que el irascible cuck follacalvas de Will Smithy ha tenido un ataque de ira cuando ve que su mujera está con cara de asco después del chiste de calbos.
El lenguaje corporal de Chris Rock después de los fuck de WS no deja lugar a dudas de que no estaba en el guión. No es tan buen actor para simular la cara de imbécil fuera de juego que pone.


----------



## mazuste (28 Mar 2022)

*Mientras que en el sur de la República Popular de Donetsk se logra la liberación de Marioupol 
y en el norte se lleva a cabo la ofensiva hacia Kramatorsk, en el sector de Donetsk, las fuerzas 
republicanas, apoyadas por las fuerzas rusas, llevan a cabo desde esta semana operaciones 
en dirección a Marinka y Avdeevka, sobre las que se asienta el frente ucraniano que mantiene
Donetsk desde hace 8 años.*
Erwan Castel


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Demasiado listo te crees tú, por mucho que te empeñes. Si un caso me das la combinación del euromillones, que salgo ahora a comprar. Y el hijo de la gran puta aún va de sobrado. A la nevera, estoy de tontos hasta las bolas.



Puedes empezar por este, es para alumnos primerizos…y es gratis…








El mejor software gratuito de análisis de vídeo de código abierto para Windows - Tecnología Ilimitada


Hoy traemos un top de el mejor software gratuito de análisis de video de código abierto para Windows. Estos son programas de análisis de video que puedes...




www.tecnologiailimitada.com





Los profesionales cuestan mucho dinero…


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Mar 2022)

Fuente ukra

En la región de Kiev durante el último día, los invasores rusos llevaron a cabo 40 ataques contra áreas residenciales e infraestructura social. Los distritos de Buchansky, Brovarsky y Vyshgorodsky fueron los más destruidos.

Así lo informó el jefe de la OVA de Kiev , Oleksandr Pavlyuk .

Se observa que las áreas más peligrosas siguen siendo la carretera Zhytomyr, las comunidades Bucha - Irpen - Gostomel, Nemeshaevo, Dmitrievskaya y Makarovskaya, el norte del distrito de Vyshgorodsky, los territorios de algunos asentamientos de las comunidades Baryshevskaya, Kalytyanskaya, Velykodymerskaya.

Distrito de Buchasky

Comunidades de Makarov, Irpen, Gostomel - bombardeos.

Los pueblos de Petrushki, Shpitki, Svyatopetrovskoye - bombardeos.

Comunidades Borshchagovskaya y Vishnevskaya: ataques con misiles.

Ver también: Los rusos en el sur ocupado quieren organizar una campaña de siembra y confiscar granos
Comunidades de Borodyansk, Gostomel, Dmitrov: el movimiento del enemigo.

Comunidades de Buchanskaya y Nemeshaevsky: el enemigo se atrincheró.

La infraestructura ha sido destruida en casi todas las comunidades de la región.

Distrito de Brovarsky

En las comunidades Baryshevskaya, Kalytyanskaya, Velykodymerskaya: equipo enemigo.

Mucha infraestructura destruida y casas dañadas.

Distrito de Vyshgorodsky

En las comunidades de Ivankovskaya, Dymerskaya y Polissya: una catástrofe humanitaria.



Slavutych está completamente aislado.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (28 Mar 2022)

Una lastima que se vayan los que saben y se queden los de los yates lameculos.

Al final lo sencillo explica el 90% de las cosas, sobre todo de las que interesan.


----------



## mazuste (28 Mar 2022)

Putin envía el mensaje a los países del tercer mundo:

_*"llegó el fin de la fiabilidad de los llamados activos de primera clase". EEUU y la UE han incumplido
sus obligaciones con Rusia. Ahora el mundo sabe que las reservas financieras pueden ser simplemente 
robadas. Y muchos países en el futuro pueden empezar -estoy seguro de que esto es lo que ocurrirá- 
a convertir sus activos de papel *_*y digitales en reservas reales de materias primas, tierra, alimentos, 
oro y otros activos reales."*


----------



## computer_malfuction (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (28 Mar 2022)

Un mercenario sojaboy, pero tambien podria ser un chico trans de esos !!!. 







Tiene caderas femeninas o es que viste un pantalon tradicional kurdo ???.


----------



## Salamandra (28 Mar 2022)

poppom dijo:


> joder veis conspiración hasta en las cosas más triviales.
> Más plausible que una conspiración para que hablen de estos premios muertos, está el hecho de que el irascible cuck follacalvas de Will Smithy ha tenido un ataque de ira cuando ve que su mujera está con cara de asco después del chiste de calbos.
> El lenguaje corporal de Chris Rock después de los fuck de WS no deja lugar a dudas de que no estaba en el guión. No es tan buen actor para simular la cara de imbécil fuera de juego que pone.



No sé, titulares a bulto de Google indican, que la señora en cuestión tiene la alopecia por un tratamiento de cancer y que el presentador se permitió algun comentario al respecto.

Nunca se pueden justificar las tortas, pero una explicación del enfado ¿Se puede admitir?. Porque realemente el gracioso le fastidió bien el Oscar al marido porque su mujer, incluso en malas condiciones fotógenicas, se permitió acompañarle en un momento de culminación profesional aun cuando sus condiciones físicas no invitan ni siquiera a acudir a un evento en el que las fotografías recorren el mundo para una situación personal que uno no quisiera inmortalizar y que suele ser temporal.

Rastrero el presentador fue, si es así, rato largo. Bueno reirse de una alopecia sea cual sea la causa lo será siempre, pero bueno.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (28 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Viendo los videos en los que parece te regodeas, hasta musicalizados, lo que se va a llevar por delante este conflicto es a Ucrania tal como la hemos conocido. Esa sangre vertida no va ser en vano, y esas imágenes, unen más que separan a cualquier habitante de la FR. Los rusos no son estadounidenses. Han llegado para quedarse, y será _más_ rusa que nunca, al tiempo.




Lo que están haciendo méritos es para perder hasta Crimea, dicen las malas lenguas que mucha gente de otras regiones que tiene viviendas como segunda residencia en la península las están malvendiendo y saliendo por patas.

Al que se va a llevar por delante si este desastre no da un giro de 180º y pronto es a Putin, y que nadie dude que están en el mismo barco que Zelenski, son 2 marionetas de los que gobiernan el mundo, el objetivo común de ambos es crear una "gran crisis" de esas que tanto gustan a las élites.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (28 Mar 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> doy fe que muchos ucranianos en España hablan ruso, hablan ruso con sus hijos....conscientes de que el ukro no les va aportar nada y el ruso a nivel laboral puede darles algo.....muy ultranacionalistas pero la pela es pela



Las parrafadas que aparecen en alfabeto cirílico las suelo pasar por el traductor de Google, primero de ruso y luego de ucraniano, y no consigo distinguir la pronunciación en uno u otro idioma, y la traducción suele ser igual. El ucraniano debe de ser en la práctica algún dialecto del ruso, como el valenciano del catalán.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Mar 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Las parrafadas que aparecen en alfabeto cirílico las suelo pasar por el traductor de Google, primero de ruso y luego de ucraniano, y no consigo distinguir la pronunciación en uno u otro idioma, y la traducción suele ser igual. El ucraniano debe de ser en la práctica algún dialecto del ruso, como el valenciano del catalán.



Es un dialecto como el andaluz o el bable del castellano.


----------



## mazuste (28 Mar 2022)

La gran contradicción occidental de la operación de Ucrania por parte de la Federación Rusa
surge del hecho de que la existencia de la denominada clase media del primer mundo se forjó,
como trinchera, durante la Guerra Fría, por eso estaba bien preparada para librar una guerra
de propaganda anticomunista o "antinazifascista". Sin embargo, no estaban tan preparados
para un escenario en el que surgieran, al mismo tiempo, esa 'amenaza comunista' (el ascenso
de China después de 2012) y la amenaza intercapitalista: el ultimátum ruso contra la expansión
de la OTAN a Ucrania.
Eso solo podía ocurrir en una crisis terminal del capitalismo.


----------



## Malevich (28 Mar 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> doy fe que muchos ucranianos en España hablan ruso, hablan ruso con sus hijos....conscientes de que el ukro no les va aportar nada y el ruso a nivel laboral puede darles algo.....muy ultranacionalistas pero la pela es pela



Mi madre trabajó muchos años con una ucraniana. Hablaba ruso y a su hija le hablaba en ruso y mi madre siempre le animaba a hacerlo, por la importancia de las raíces y que es un idioma muy hablado. 
Poco antes del 24 de febrero la llamó por teléfono y le dijo que "hay ucranianos que están matando a ucranianos desde hace ocho años y no se le ha dado importancia". 
Deduzco que la mujer, muy "banderista" precisamente no era, si bien desconozco cuál es su ciudad (si mi madre le preguntó alguna vez no lo recuerda). 

Tengo un amigo que estudia ruso y me cuenta que en Kiev hay estudiantes extranjeros de ruso, era un gran lugar para aprenderlo, igual que en Barcelona no es raro encontrarse estudiantes de español. 
Prosigan los que saben.... Un placer.


----------



## visaman (28 Mar 2022)

lo curioso es que hay pocas violaciones que yo recuerde una de un ruso, lo que demuestra mi teoría de que matar violar y saquear es muy cansado


----------



## Baltasar G thang (28 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Fuente ukra
> 
> En la región de Kiev durante el último día, los invasores rusos llevaron a cabo 40 ataques contra áreas residenciales e infraestructura social. Los distritos de Buchansky, Brovarsky y Vyshgorodsky fueron los más destruidos.
> 
> ...



exageran mucho, en realidad van ganando


----------



## otroyomismo (28 Mar 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Las parrafadas que aparecen en alfabeto cirílico las suelo pasar por el traductor de Google, primero de ruso y luego de ucraniano, y no consigo distinguir la pronunciación en uno u otro idioma, y la traducción suele ser igual. El ucraniano debe de ser en la práctica a*lgún dialecto* del ruso, *como el valenciano del catalán.*



ufff. Lo que ha dicho.


----------



## cryfar74 (28 Mar 2022)

No se si estara puesto, pero no esta de mas volverlo a ver, a fin de cuentas es una de las peticiones de Rusia en el conflicto...

Just a handful, not relevant, yet… | The Vineyard of the Saker



*Solo un puñado?, no relevante?, todavía...*

* South para el blog Saker*

Se han hecho algunos comentarios en las redes sociales para encubrir y restar importancia al grave problema relacionado con un movimiento de extrema derecha/ultranacionalista en Ucrania. Tales tomas simplistas se ven como una buena razón para negar una intervención militar rusa* en Ucrania. Este artículo proporciona algunas respuestas a estas, mediante el uso de una combinación de HSH corporativo e información ucraniana para abordar los puntos planteados sobre un puñado de grupos e individuos de extrema derecha y su influencia.


*¿Cuántos diputados tiene Sector Derecha u otros ultranacionalistas en la Rada ucraniana?*
Sorprendentemente, la gente utiliza esta postura una y otra vez en las redes sociales y en la prensa para justificar que no existe un problema de ultranacionalismo en Ucrania. Para ellos, el apoyo, la evidencia y el ultranacionalismo deberían traducirse en votos y en ganar escaños en el parlamento ucraniano. Si tan solo fuera tan simple como parece. Va mucho más profundo, y las raíces están profundamente establecidas.

El enfoque no es que haya solo unos pocos ultranacionalistas que fueron elegidos para la política recientemente, sino cómo desde 2014 los ultranacionalistas fueron un vector para cambios inquietantes en las estructuras sociopolíticas y proporcionaron una cobertura para una aceptación más amplia de una etnia abiertamente fascista. - el nacionalismo dentro de las instituciones ucranianas, a saber, en la educación y en el ejército.

Retrocediendo unos años, hubo muchos que utilizaron su condición de combatientes voluntarios en Donbass (conocido como la Operación Antiterrorista - ATO) para ser elegidos en 2014. Prácticamente todos perdieron en las elecciones parlamentarias de 2019. Este es el aspecto crucial a tener en cuenta cuidadosamente. El trasfondo de las elecciones parlamentarias de 2019 fue cuando Zelensky fue elegido presidente en una plataforma para traer la paz al país.

Estos son algunos ejemplos de miembros de la unidad ATO de Donbass que se convierten en diputados:


Ex-comandante del batallón Azov: Andriy Biletsky (ex diputado de la Verkhovna Rada 2014-2019), fundador de la Asamblea Nacional Social neonazi;
Excomandante del batallón Aidar: Sergei Melnichuk (Exdiputado de la Rada 2014-2019);
Ex comandante de compañía, Aidar: Ihor Lapin (ex adjunto de Rada 2014-2019);
Ex comandante del batallón Dnipro: Yuriy Bereza
Exvoluntaria de Aidar, piloto de helicóptero, Nadiya Savchenko — Exdiputada de Rada (2014-2018)
Excomandante del batallón Donbass: Konstantin Grishin, exdiputado de Rada (partido de autoayuda), alias: Semyon Semenchenko.
Solo uno de los anteriores fue elegido y representó a un partido de derecha radical, el Partido Radical de Oleh Lyashko, todos los demás representaron a los principales partidos políticos. En particular, el líder del Partido Radical (RP), Oleh Lyashko, admitió que miembros de su partido asesinaron a líderes anti-Maidan durante la 'revolución de la dignidad' y asesinatos extrajudiciales de no combatientes en Torez en 2014.

Sin embargo, todos los Diputados de Rada antes mencionados sirvieron en unidades de voluntarios ultranacionalistas/de extrema derecha. Las mismas unidades nacionalistas citadas en múltiples ocasiones en informes de derechos humanos por “ *acusaciones creíbles de tortura y otros abusos atroces* ” + detención en régimen de incomunicación y violencia contra civiles. Además, hay muchos otros que lucharon en Donbass y también se convirtieron en diputados de Rada.

Además, muchos de los grupos marginales de extrema derecha se presentaron con éxito a las elecciones de 2014, lo que refleja un cambio de percepción. Sin embargo, 5 años después, la realidad de lo que trajeron los ultranacionalistas (amenazas regulares, conflicto, restricciones culturales y de idioma, corrupción, crimen) ya no era aceptable para la mayoría de los votantes comunes.

“ _El resultado de las elecciones fue la mayoría de un partido, una novedad en Ucrania, para el partido Siervo del Pueblo del presidente Zelenskyy con 254 escaños_ ”. Wikipedia. Este es el quid de la cuestión, la gente quería un cambio, la gente simplemente no quería votar por los partidos ultranacionalistas y sus políticas. Los gustos de Svoboda, encabezados por Oleh Tyahnybok, obtuvieron el 2,15% y solo un escaño en la Verkhovna Rada. Incluso Oleh Lyashko perdió su asiento en 2019.

Durante los últimos 8 años, una serie de destacados grupos ultranacionalistas han dejado su huella en la sociedad ucraniana. El notorio ala política de Azov, el Cuerpo Nacional encabezado nada menos que por el excomandante de Azov, Andrei Biletskiy, así como el Sector Derecho, y su Cuerpo de Voluntarios Ucranianos armados (DUK) y UVA, junto con grupos vinculados a Svoboda, (clave Maidan participantes), se han opuesto consistente y ferozmente a cualquier tipo de acuerdo de paz en Donbass.

Del mismo modo, los diputados ex-Rada, que participaron en la ATO de Donbass, otros ultranacionalistas, hasta la fecha han disfrutado en gran medida de la impunidad judicial a raíz de la comisión de delitos, dado su estatus oficial y conexiones con unidades militares y nacionalistas. Algunos ejemplos de esto se proporcionan más adelante en el artículo.

Electoralmente, los partidos ultranacionalistas pueden no ser populares y obtener escaños parlamentarios, debido al deseo de un cambio en la política, a saber, un acuerdo de paz en Donbass, pero también debido a las diversas fracciones, fricciones y disputas entre los grupos ultranacionalistas. Obtener un acuerdo de paz fue una de las principales promesas electorales hechas por Zelensky en 2019. De ahí la abrumadora elección de Zelensky, en todos los ámbitos, con el 73% de los votos, aparentemente debido al desencanto generalizado con las políticas de Petro Poroshenko.

Desde los acontecimientos de Maidan en 2014, los ultranacionalistas se han aferrado a varios sectores, la política local, la policía, el servicio de seguridad (SBU) y las estructuras militares. Hay numerosos ejemplos de esto durante este período de 8 años, demasiados para citarlos aquí, pero solo se proporcionan un par de ejemplos para subrayar el alcance del poder y la influencia de los ultranacionalistas en Ucrania, así como para resaltar la cooperación entre los organismos oficiales. y grupos de extrema derecha y esbozar algunos de los lazos que tienen los ultranacionalistas.

Un sospechoso del asesinato en 2015 del periodista Oles' Buzina, un ultranacionalista, ex voluntario de ATO (Kiev-2), Andrey Medvedko, (ex Partido Svoboda, ex C-14) fue votado en 2019 para el consejo público de la Oficina Nacional Anticorrupción de Ucrania (NABU). Medvedko nunca fue llevado a juicio.

El neonazi declarado, el subcomandante de Azov , Vadim Troyan, fue designado en 2014 por el ministro del Interior (MVD), Arsen Avakov, como jefe de policía del Óblast de Kiev y más tarde en 2016, ascendido a primer subjefe de la nueva Policía Nacional.

Es el mismo ministro del MVD, Avakov, quien ayudó a crear los batallones de voluntarios de la ATO en 2014, pero también respaldó a Azov y luego integró a Azov en la estructura de la Guardia Nacional. Este es el mismo ministro del Interior que dijo en 2014, “ _prometer cualquier cosa a los rusos y luego colgarlos después de la victoria_ ”.

En 2018, C-14 se utilizó como grupo de vigilancia, firmó una asociación con un consejo local de Kiev y también con la policía para realizar patrullas. Este es el mismo grupo que obtuvo el patrocinio del Ministerio de Juventud y Deportes, “por menos de $17,000 para un campamento infantil”. El mismo C-14 que llevó a cabo pogromos contra los gitanos. El líder del C-14, Yevhen Yaras, reconoció abiertamente haber trabajado con el servicio de seguridad ucraniano (SBU).

Justo cuando las cosas no podían empeorar con respecto a los chanchullos profundamente desagradables en los niveles más altos, Zelensky nombró a Oleksandr Poklad como jefe de contrainteligencia de la SBU en 2021. Poklad, conocido como ' The Strangler ', es un personaje decididamente sombrío, típico de la post -guerra. Escena de Maidan, con vínculos con el crimen organizado y participación en ejecuciones extrajudiciales.

Marzo de 2022, algunos ejemplos cotidianos de ultranacionalistas en el poder, como los alcaldes de Ivano-Frankivsk , Konotop ( artículo ) o el ayuntamiento de Ternopil con su enorme estandarte de Bandera. De hecho, no ocultan el hecho de que veneran a Bandera y su ideología (más sobre esto en la segunda parte de este artículo).

Más de la mitad de todos los fondos asignados por el gobierno ucraniano para organizaciones infantiles y juveniles en 2020 se destinaron a varios proyectos ultranacionalistas. Todo hecho principalmente para fomentar y aumentar la popularidad ya existente de Bandera.

Ahora replique estos ejemplos mil veces, en toda Ucrania durante ocho años para tener una idea de la punta del iceberg ultranacionalista. También se proporcionan más ejemplos más adelante en el artículo.

En 2019, Zelensky trató de abogar por la paz, pero terminó apaciguando a los ultranacionalistas y, en los últimos tiempos, se estableció cada vez más con individuos y grupos, de esas mismas entidades radicales ultranacionalistas /extremistas.

El expresidente Petro Poroshenko también ha utilizado a los líderes y grupos nacionalistas durante las manifestaciones del 1 de diciembre de 2021 contra Zelensky . Básicamente, un rent-a-mob que esas diversas entidades políticas utilizan para su beneficio. Este intercambio de mentalidades no es sorprendente, dado que Andriy Parubiy, [1] , el cofundador del Partido Social Nacionalista de Ucrania, estaba en la lista de partidos del “Partido de Solidaridad Europea” de Poroshenko. Un ejemplo de un ultranacionalista ganando algo de tracción al extenderse al sistema político 'convencional'.

Aunque los ultranacionalistas como partidos políticos están al margen, todavía tienen una influencia sociopolítica significativa en la sociedad. Por ejemplo, los desfiles y mítines masivos con antorchas en Ucrania por parte de varios ultranacionalistas, aprobados por las autoridades locales y la policía local, que recuerdan las procesiones con antorchas de la década de 1930. Paradójicamente, la prensa occidental expresó angustia e ira cuando se llevó a cabo una marcha de antorchas como esta en Charlottesville, EE. UU., el uno. Pero en Ucrania, los HSH corporativos occidentales no expresan nada por el estilo en las numerosas marchas en varias ciudades ucranianas.

Además, aunque Zelensky inicialmente dio algunos pasos tentativos para tratar de obtener un acuerdo de paz en el otoño de 2019, esto se vio totalmente frustrado por las amenazas de los ultranacionalistas, que afirmaron enérgicamente su campaña "No a la capitulación". Otros políticos ucranianos de alto perfil “trazaron líneas rojas que Zelensky no debería cruzar durante la reunión del Formato de Normandía”.

Además, Bruselas, Washington o la OSCE no hicieron intentos concertados para presionar efectivamente a Zelensky para que dejara de usar unidades ultranacionalistas en el ejército (en primer lugar: Azov), ni se hizo ningún esfuerzo para ayudar a Zelensky a eliminar el ultranacionalistas fuera de cargos oficiales o elegidos.

Sigue...


----------



## cryfar74 (28 Mar 2022)

*2. Solo hay un puñado de neonazis/ultranacionalistas/extremistas. O bien, son solo el 0,005% de los militares.*

Al mencionar únicamente que 'Azov' está repleto de neonazis, alegando que solo hay entre 900 y 1500 miembros, afirmando así que es una proporción relativamente pequeña en comparación con el total de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. Por lo tanto, los neonazis y los ultranacionalistas son correspondientemente insignificantes. Como si eso estuviera bien para empezar.

“Ah, pero hay neonazis en la mayoría de los ejércitos…” Este tipo de comentario pierde completamente el punto. Solo Ucrania ha tolerado unidades enteras con neonazis o partidarios de Bandera y ha permitido que las unidades tengan insignias y banderas de inspiración fascista. Solo en Ucrania se permite abiertamente la ideología neonazi en las filas. Por el bien de luchar contra los 'moscovitas'.

*Sin embargo, solo Azov cuenta con más de 1500 voluntarios, hasta el doble o el triple de ese número, dados los otros batallones, así como 2 regimientos y otras unidades en Ucrania. Agregue las unidades del Sector Derecho, estimadas conservadoramente en alrededor de 10,000 voluntarios. No se incluyen también otras unidades militares ultranacionalistas, Aidar, Donbass, ni los batallones especiales de policía, incluidos Kharkiv, Dnipro, Kyiv-1, Kyiv-2 y una docena de unidades más. Luego están otros como los Carpathian Sich, los voluntarios de la OUN y las unidades de voluntarios extranjeros. Su ideología y celo odiosos se combinan con su odio absoluto por los rusos. A algunos ultranacionalistas les encanta llevar el Totenkopf, un símbolo de las tropas de asalto de las SS, que se consideraban la élite. Estos ultranacionalistas son actualmente la punta de lanza en la lucha contra las fuerzas rusas en Ucrania.*

Recientemente, el presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, afirmó que la operación especial de Rusia para desmilitarizar y “desnazificar” Ucrania “no es una lucha contra el nazismo”. Un excelente ejemplo de la negación o el intento de ignorar algunos problemas profundamente serios que los políticos occidentales y los HSH constantemente pasan por alto. Evidentemente, nunca llegó a leer el artículo de The Atlantic Council de 2018 sobre los problemas de la extrema derecha en Ucrania ni miró este ensayo fotográfico .

El concepto de 'desnazificación' probablemente se pierda por completo en la mayoría de las personas en Occidente. Lo que debería haberse agregado fue una referencia a la recuperación de la ideología de la era nazi y la glorificación nacional de un supremacista de inspiración nazi. Incluso Zelensky afirmó categóricamente que “esto es algo normal y genial”. ¿Por qué necesitaría decir esas cosas si no fuera para aplacar y complacer a cierta parte de la sociedad ucraniana?

“Hay héroes indiscutibles. Stepan Bandera es un héroe para cierta parte de los ucranianos, y esto es algo normal y genial. Fue uno de los que defendieron la libertad de Ucrania”. Zelenski

(2019)

El etno-ultranacionalismo en Ucrania tiene diferentes vertientes, pero todas convergen en la reivindicación de la ideología propugnada por los nacionalistas ucranianos (OUN) y el ejército partisano ucraniano (UPA) y sus actividades en la década de 1940. Right Sector, OUN, C-14, National Corps fomentan y practican un culto centrado principalmente en Stepan Bandera y Roman Shukhevych (ver la foto a continuación: Lecturas de Bandera 2022, para ver un ejemplo). El gobierno tampoco es una excepción, junto con la Rada en la promoción y el fomento de estos líderes fascistas de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, para establecerlos como parte de la cultura ucraniana. Bandera ha sido reconocido oficialmente como héroe nacional desde 2010. Maidan fue el catalizador para acelerar este proceso, más violentamente, más brutalmente por un lado y más insidiosamente por parte de los funcionarios de educación, cultura y militares .. Unidades violentas de extrema derecha que obtuvieron el patrocinio de Washington y Bruselas.







Como dijo el líder del C-14, Yevhen Yaras, en febrero, no es una cuestión de números per se, sino de influencia real y capacidad para movilizar personas y recursos. Este fue el caso vívidamente en Maidan (como se informó en un documental de la BBC), y como dijo claramente en su charla, y ciertamente sigue siendo el caso hoy en día.

Un claro ejemplo de esta influencia ocurrió en diciembre de 2021, cuando Zelensky nombró al fundador de Right Sector, Dmitro Yarosh, como asesor del jefe del estado mayor general de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. Más recientemente, en marzo de 2022, Zelensky nombró al excomandante de Aidar, Maksym Marchenko, como nuevo jefe de la Administración de Odessa.

Los ultranacionalistas no han podido recuperar un punto de apoyo político a través de los partidos políticos, pero esto no les impide afirmar su presencia en la sociedad en general:


marchas y manifestaciones; (15.000 nacionalistas ucranianos marchan por la divisiva Bandera — USA Today )
interrumpir las reuniones del consejo y los procedimientos judiciales; (Documental de la BBC 2018)
pogromos contra los romaníes (Kiev, Lviv);
atacó otras protestas y eventos (LGBT, ambientalistas, manifestantes del Día Internacional de la Mujer) según lo informado por HRW;
intimidación, chantaje y asesinato de opositores.
Sus actividades profundamente desagradables despertaron la alarma de los grupos cívicos y de derechos humanos en 2018. Las preocupaciones eran sobre cómo la extrema derecha “ _creó una atmósfera de impunidad casi total que no puede sino animar a estos grupos a cometer más ataques_ ”. Esta deplorable situación nunca ha sido atendida por las autoridades. Avance rápido cinco años, la reticencia todavía estaba allí para incluso comenzar a abordar parte del problema. En lugar de verse como una responsabilidad, su presencia se considera en algunos sectores como una obligación necesaria.

Así, los ultranacionalistas ganaron una posición más firme, por el hecho de que fueron ellos los que se dirigieron a la ATO, los que estaban dispuestos a seguir luchando en Donbass. Agregue un temor perpetuo de que estos grupos puedan volverse contra el gobierno o los funcionarios, como lo demostraron recientemente las protestas del 1 de diciembre de 2021, ningún funcionario está dispuesto a enfrentarlos. Esto muestra el alcance de la influencia y el poder que pueden ejercer. Por ejemplo, Dmytro Yarosh , el fundador de Right Sector , amenazó públicamente a Zelensky en una entrevista con colgarlo de un árbol.

Desde 2018, se ha realizado un esfuerzo continuo para legitimar a los extremistas de Ucrania (es decir, 2018: cooperación de la milicia nacional con la policía, durante las elecciones de 2019 ). Aunque los grupos vinculados a Azov y las dos alas militares del Sector Derecha son de hecho grupos militares ilegales, que no forman parte oficialmente de la estructura militar o de la Guardia Nacional, es revelador cómo son vistos y valorados en los más altos niveles de gobierno.

El 1 de diciembre de 2021 vio a Zelenskiy en la Verkhovna Rada, otorgando el premio estatal más alto del país, "Héroe de Ucrania", al comandante de la unidad del Sector Derecho, Dmitro Kotsyubailo. La unidad es parte del Cuerpo de Voluntarios Ucranianos (DUK) del Sector Derecho, una unidad militar irregular independiente, parte del Sector Derecho.

Un recordatorio para los lectores de que las unidades del Sector Derecha están dirigidas predominantemente por ultranacionalistas y neonazis. Un ejemplo es el propio Dmitro Kotsyubailo como uno de los miles de ejemplos (foto del centro con la estatua de Bandera y las banderas del Sector Derecho):







La unidad de Dmitro Kotsyubailo ha recibido sistemas de misiles antitanque. Del mismo modo, una unidad de Azov en Kharkiv recibió los mismos sistemas, como muestra este tweet:







*Como dije antes, aquí están las unidades ultranacionalistas que reciben entrenamiento acelerado y acceso al armamento de la OTAN, como parte de un total de $ 2.5 mil millones entregados solo por los EE. UU. a Ucrania. Esto no es indicativo de una tolerancia por parte de Kiev, sino de una aceptación tácita de estas unidades, así como de la postura ideológica que tienen. No solo en Kiev, sino también en Washington, Londres, París y Bruselas.* Una renovación moderna de las unidades de estilo Op Gladio para luchar contra el ejército ruso ahora y las unidades de Donbass desde 2014.

Una perspectiva más amplia se puede vislumbrar a través de estos titulares seleccionados:


Para la extrema derecha de Ucrania, la guerra con Rusia puede ser una oportunidad ( Haaretz 2022 )
Preparándose para la guerra con los defensores fascistas de la libertad de Ucrania ( Foreign Policy 2014 )
Un año después del 1/6, la guerra de Ucrania atrae a la extrema derecha de EE. UU. a luchar contra Rusia y entrenar para la violencia en casa ( Newsweek 2022 )
Los políticos occidentales, los medios corporativos, los expertos de los think tanks están ignorando descaradamente estos aspectos profundamente desagradables en Ucrania. Sin embargo, dados los artículos de HSH ampliamente difundidos que señalaron a la extrema derecha en Ucrania, la mayoría de los medios de comunicación y los periodistas pasan por alto voluntariamente estos aspectos, así como la violencia y brutalidad que acompañan a los civiles por atreverse a oponerse a esta ideología ucraniana. Todo en la búsqueda de luchar contra el ejército ruso.

Es justo decir que los elementos abiertamente fascistas proporcionan una corriente de voluntarios para Azov, Right Sector, C-14, OUN, National Corps y otros, cuyos miembros se han integrado en el ejército, la Guardia Nacional, la policía, los servicios de seguridad y también en los principales partidos políticos. Paradójicamente, la intervención rusa ha proporcionado un catalizador para el crecimiento de las unidades militares ultranacionalistas ucranianas.

*Conclusión*

Sorprendidos por citar comentarios simplistas, los que no quieren ir más lejos, como tales, para ellos, no son más que un puñado de ultranacionalistas débiles. Caso cerrado, convenientemente para ellos. Sin embargo, *la inquietante realidad muestra lo contrario *y este artículo solo intenta brindar una breve visión. Los ultranacionalistas ucranianos ciertamente tienen un golpe por encima de su peso.

Tanto EE. UU. como Europa solo comprenden hasta cierto punto el considerable peligro que representa el extremismo violento cuando está presente en sus países. Sin embargo, cierran los ojos ante el mismo peligro, amplificado por un conflicto, fomentado con la connivencia de las autoridades.

notas al pie

_* para usar una terminología militar/MSM estándar de EE. UU. y la OTAN._


----------



## pemebe (28 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Esto es un Foro.
> 
> Cómprese una cosa que se llama periódico.
> 
> ...



Buen chiste @Fígaro informarse por los periodicos.


----------



## Malevich (28 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Pacto?



Alexander Duguin en Fundamentos de Geopolitica propugna la alianza con Alemania (que es lo que lleva persiguiendo Rusia desde hace décadas) y propone la devolución de Kaliningrado, ciudad natal entre otros de Kant.
Pero me da que ahora mismo esto no es posible.

¿Alguien sabe si hay alguna forma de leer en español Fundamentos de Geopolitica? He leído resúmenes y extractos pero no he encontrado una traducción.


----------



## amcxxl (28 Mar 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Las parrafadas que aparecen en alfabeto cirílico las suelo pasar por el traductor de Google, primero de ruso y luego de ucraniano, y no consigo distinguir la pronunciación en uno u otro idioma, y la traducción suele ser igual. El ucraniano debe de ser en la práctica algún dialecto del ruso, como el valenciano del catalán.



el mova (mal llamado "ucraniano") es como hablaban el ruso (mal) los gallegos y polacos de Lemberg (Lvov)

las palabras que no vienen del ruso vienen del polaco, para muchas cosas no hay palabras, por ejemplo para la produccion cientifico-tecnica, asi que o te inventas palabras o las tomas prestadas de otro idioma
basicamente es ingenieria social para justificar el inventaerse un pais que no existe, como el Pais Vasco o Cataluna

Die Ukraine es un proyecto del II Reich aleman para dividir y robar a Rusia tierras y poblacion creando un satelite


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

Un día más el hijoPutin seguirá masacrando civiles y destruyendo sus infraestructuras, bombardeando hospitales y teatros, plantas de suministro eléctrico y de agua, así como la logística de distribución de alimentos. 

Creo que ahora a eso algunos lo llaman desnazificar.


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Lo único malo para RUSIA es la fecha
> 
> Los alemanes ya hablan que se pongan jersey.
> 
> Para que más utilizan el gas?



Para producir electricidad y para la produccion industrial...


----------



## mazuste (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (28 Mar 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Alexander Duguin en Fundamentos de Geopolitica propugna la alianza con Alemania (que es lo que lleva persiguiendo Rusia desde hace décadas) y propone la devolución de Kaliningrado, ciudad natal entre otros de Kant.
> Pero me da que ahora mismo esto no es posible.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe si hay alguna forma de leer en español Fundamentos de Geopolitica? He leído resúmenes y extractos pero no he encontrado una traducción.



No es época de pactos ni de lectura


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

Los puntos de negociación son absurdos a estas alturas, Rusia está ganando tiempo, van a continuar atacando.


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Honkler (28 Mar 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> El ucraniano debe de ser en la práctica algún dialecto del ruso, como el valenciano del catalán.



Acaba de estallar una guerra aún más mortífera que la ucraniana


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Mar 2022)

Muchas de esas familias de refugiados han perdido todo lo que tenian, yo vi un robo en la autopista y duro segundos, los hijos de puta huelen donde esta el dinero, mejor que los pastores alemanes adiestrados. 

Ver archivo adjunto 1002741


----------



## Informatico77 (28 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> *2. Solo hay un puñado de neonazis/ultranacionalistas/extremistas. O bien, son solo el 0,005% de los militares.*
> 
> Al mencionar únicamente que 'Azov' está repleto de neonazis, alegando que solo hay entre 900 y 1500 miembros, afirmando así que es una proporción relativamente pequeña en comparación con el total de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. Por lo tanto, los neonazis y los ultranacionalistas son correspondientemente insignificantes. Como si eso estuviera bien para empezar.
> 
> ...



Hay más nazis en este foro que en Ucrania.


----------



## Gotthard (28 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ❗⚡ Los esfuerzos conjuntos de los especialistas de OSINT y GEOINT ayudaron a determinar la ubicación exacta de la filmación del video de la ejecución de los militares rusos capturados por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
> 
> La grabación se realizó en las afueras del oeste de la aldea de Malaya Rogan, cerca de Kharkov. Coordenadas - 49.939247, 36.477169.
> 
> ...



No tengo nada contra los ucranianos, pero los milicianos banderistas deben ser exterminados sin piedad, son animales.


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

*Ucrania teme nueva ofensiva sobre Kiev tras el reagrupamiento de tropas rusas.*
Las fuerzas ucranianas controlan la situación en la capital y la región de *Kiev*, pero creen que *Rusia *intentará romper de nuevo la resistencia después de reagruparse en territorio bielorruso, al tiempo que proseguirá su ofensiva en el sur y el este de *Ucrania*, especialmente en el *Donbás*.
"Se asignaron varias unidades al área de *Chernóbil *-en la región de Kiev- para su posterior reubicación a *Bielorrusia*, con el objetivo de restaurar la capacidad de combate", señaló este domingo el Mando General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. "Es posible que después de la implementación de estas medidas, el reagrupamiento y el fortalecimiento de las fuerzas, los ocupantes reanuden las acciones para bloquear Kiev desde la dirección suroeste", añadió.
El Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra (ISW, en inglés), con sede en EEUU, coincide en esta evaluación: "el Ejército ruso continúa concentrando reemplazos y refuerzos en Bielorrusia y Rusia al norte de Kiev, para luchar por posiciones en las afueras de la capital e intentar completar el cerco y la captura de Chernígov", sostiene.


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> Hay más nazis en este foro que en Ucrania.



No creas...tambien los hay muuuu progres....


----------



## Trajanillo (28 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Un día más el hijoPutin seguirá masacrando civiles y destruyendo sus infraestructuras, bombardeando hospitales y teatros, plantas de suministro eléctrico y de agua, así como la logística de distribución de alimentos.
> 
> Creo que ahora a eso algunos lo llaman desnazificar.



Dona o calla....


----------



## mazuste (28 Mar 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Alexander Duguin en Fundamentos de Geopolitica propugna la alianza con Alemania (que es lo que lleva persiguiendo Rusia desde hace décadas) y propone la devolución de Kaliningrado, ciudad natal entre otros de Kant.
> Pero me da que ahora mismo esto no es posible.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe si hay alguna forma de leer en español Fundamentos de Geopolitica? He leído resúmenes y extractos pero no he encontrado una traducción.




¿El Dugin no está vinculado al tankero ruso "katehon"?
Porque "Katehon" si que tenía , hace tiempo, una pagina en castellano, además de inglés, francés y ruso.


----------



## Gotthard (28 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Muchas de esas familias de refugiados han perdido todo lo que tenian, yo vi un robo en la autopista y duro segundos, los hijos de puta huelen donde esta el dinero, mejor que los pastores alemanes adiestrados.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1002741



¿Como puede ser que esos marroquíes aún respiren? Que roben a una pareja de turistas alemanes en su BMW es una cosa, pero que roben a esa pobre gente no tiene perdón.


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Dona o calla....



Ni dono ni callo papafrita....


----------



## Trajanillo (28 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ni dono ni callo papafrita....



Papafrita??? que coño es papafrita??? anonadado me hayo...


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

*Rusia gana terreno en el sur de Ucrania, donde la guerra se recrudece en Mariupol.*
La inteligencia británica ha advertido este lunes que, si bien no se aprecian "cambios significativos" en el avance de las tropas de *Rusia *en *Ucrania*, sí se está produciendo un cierto avance en la zona sur, donde la guerra se recrudece en *Mariupol *en el intento de *Rusia *por hacerse con este puerto estratégico. Informa Reuters


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

Para puta....tu puta madre......rata de cloaca.....


----------



## Zappa (28 Mar 2022)

Hay que matar más rusos... como si España estuviese en guerra contra Rusia.

Esto es un bochornoso espectáculo en el que nos están metiendo de cabeza, queramos nosotros o no.

¿Este tipo no se le ha pasado por la cabeza que aparecer con un pedazo de rifle en la televisión diciendo "HAY QUE MATAR MÁS RUSOS" no es precisamente lo más inteligente?

Que aún no estamos metido en el conflicto, joder, dejad algo para cuando estén lloviendo las bombas...


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ni dono ni callo papafrita....



Bocazas agarrado gavi


----------



## amcxxl (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## mazuste (28 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> ...basicamente es ingenieria social para justificar el inventaerse un pais que no existe, como el Pais Vasco o Cataluna



Me salgo del tiesto para , sin que sirva de precedente: 
El euskara, o vascuence, es mas viejo que el castellano...
De nada...


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Me salgo del tiesto para , sin que sirva de precedente:
> El euskara, o vascuence, es mas viejo que el castellano...
> De nada...



El vascuence sí, euzkadi un invento de los mismos que se atrincheraron en Mariupol, supremacistas de medio pelo


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Bocazas agarrado gavi



Para tu PM nada de agarrao....cabo chusquero......


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Mar 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Las parrafadas que aparecen en alfabeto cirílico las suelo pasar por el traductor de Google, primero de ruso y luego de ucraniano, y no consigo distinguir la pronunciación en uno u otro idioma, y la traducción suele ser igual. El ucraniano debe de ser en la práctica algún dialecto del ruso, como el valenciano del catalán.



Se parecen mucho por lo que me ha dicho mi hermano y un amigo, ambos hablan ruso, solo que ha veces se sustituyen algunos terminaciones por otras y algunas cosas más.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (28 Mar 2022)

Disfruten lo donado


----------



## hartman (28 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> No me hagas mucho caso, pero ese murió de viejo en su casa. Así que acabar con él como que no.



lo dejaron tocado(desfigurado) pero no hundido como se ha dicho murio en su casa.


----------



## Zappa (28 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> ¿Como puede ser que esos marroquíes aún respiren? Que roben a una pareja de turistas alemanes en su BMW es una cosa, pero que roben a esa pobre gente no tiene perdón.



Vamos a ver a la hez de la sociedad haciendo el Agosto con la guerra.

Cuando el orden empieza a desaparecer, los que menos escrúpulos tienen pueden hacer fortuna... o dar con sus huesos en una cuneta.

Al que le sale bien, termina siendo un prócer cuando se calma la cosa...


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

*El alcalde de Chernobil asegura que Rusia se ha retirado de la ciudad de los trabajadores de la central nuclear de Ucrania.*
Las fuerzas rusas han abandonado *Slavutych*, la ciudad de *Ucrania* donde residen los trabajadores de la desaparecida planta nuclear de *Chernobil*, después de completar su tarea de vigilancia, según ha informado el alcalde de la localidad a primera hora del lunes.
El sábado, el gobernador regional de *Kiev *dijo que las fuerzas rusas habían tomado el control de la ciudad en las afueras de la zona de exclusión de seguridad alrededor de *Chernobil*, lugar del peor desastre nuclear del mundo en 1986, donde el personal de *Ucrania* todavía administra la planta.
"Han completado el trabajo que se habían propuesto hacer", ha dicho *Yuri Fomichev*, alcalde de la ciudad del norte de *Ucrania*, en un mensaje en vídeo. "Han inspeccionado la ciudad, hoy han terminado de hacerlo y se han ido de la ciudad. No hay ninguno en la ciudad en este momento". Informa Reuters


----------



## cryfar74 (28 Mar 2022)

30 dias de guerra, la opinión de un Analista en Singapur, 

Increíble haya que irse a la otra parte del mundo para ver este tipo de análisis. Hace tambien vídeos diarios interesantes, pues usa en todo momento mapas con alta resolución.


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Mar 2022)

Pero de verdad que estos nancys se creían que no les iba a llegar su hora? Además de marionetas del judío más moral que el Alcoyano tenían esos ukropitecus


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

*España envía hoy a Ucrania un avión del Ejercito con material ofensivo y mañana saldrá otro con una ambulancia blindada.*
El Gobierno de *España *enviará este lunes, 28 de marzo, un avión A-400 del Ejército del Aire con material ofensivo para la legítima defensa de *Ucrania*, según ha informado el *Ministerio de Defensa*.
Además, el martes saldrá también otro A-400 con una ambulancia blindada, BAE Systems Land Systems OMC, del Ejército de Tierra, para ayudar a evacuar heridos desde las ciudades más afectadas por la *guerra en Ucrania*.
Este último vuelo también transportará 54 palés (83 metros cúbicos) de medicamentos y material sanitario procedente del Centro Militar de Farmacia de la Defensa (CEMILFAR) y del Hospital Gómez Ulla. Informa Europa Press


----------



## Michael_Knight (28 Mar 2022)

Pues si los alemanes tienen que pagar en rublos pues se paga en rublos, ya ves tú, si los Hans estos de ahora no tienen sentido de la dignidad ninguno.


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Para tu PM nada de agarrao....cabo chusquero......



Buenos días gaviotón, se te pega de tu amigo circunpanchito hasta el arronchamiento


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

*El alcalde de Kiev anuncia que se reanudan las clases de forma telemática, adaptadas a las condiciones de guerra en Ucrania.*
Las clases telemáticas para los escolares se van a reanudar este lunes en la capital de *Ucrania*, *Kiev*, según ha anunciado el alcalde de la ciudad,* Vitali Klitscho*.
"El 28 de marzo se reanudará el proceso educativo en la capital de forma _online_. Estará más adaptado a las condiciones actuales. Y con diferentes plataformas educativas para los estudiantes", ha dicho el alcalde en un mensaje de Telegram.
"Una tarea importante hoy es que la ciudad viva y trabaje incluso en condiciones tan difíciles de ley marcial", resalta en el mensaje, y afirma que *Rusia* "está tratando de intimidarnos" pero que eso "no va a funcionar".
Más de la mitad de toda la población infantil de *Ucrania *ha sido desplazada de manera forzosa a causa de la *guerra*, tanto fuera como dentro del país, según las últimas cifras facilitadas por *Unicef*, la agencia de Naciones Unidas que vela por la protección de los niños. Informa Efe


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## notengodeudas (28 Mar 2022)

Sacando a la pobre señora del campo de batalla:
https://
t.me/intelslava/23795


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Buenos días gaviotón, se te pega de tu amigo circunpanchito hasta el arronchamiento



Anda y vete a tomar porculo...cabo chusquero......


----------



## Michael_Knight (28 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *España envía hoy a Ucrania un avión del Ejercito con material ofensivo y mañana saldrá otro con una ambulancia blindada.*
> El Gobierno de *España *enviará este lunes, 28 de marzo, un avión A-400 del Ejército del Aire con material ofensivo para la legítima defensa de *Ucrania*, según ha informado el *Ministerio de Defensa*.
> Además, el martes saldrá también otro A-400 con una ambulancia blindada, BAE Systems Land Systems OMC, del Ejército de Tierra, para ayudar a evacuar heridos desde las ciudades más afectadas por la *guerra en Ucrania*.
> Este último vuelo también transportará 54 palés (83 metros cúbicos) de medicamentos y material sanitario procedente del Centro Militar de Farmacia de la Defensa (CEMILFAR) y del Hospital Gómez Ulla. Informa Europa Press


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Mar 2022)

USD/RUB - Dólar Rublo ruso 93,5960

Pues no lo parece, el rublo lleva fortaleciéndose 2 semanas poco a poco llegara al nivel 90 donde sufriremos más los Europeos y USAnos que Rusia, ya no digamos si llega a 80 o baja aun mas el valor del dólar respecto al rublo.


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Anda y vete a tomar porculo...cabo chusquero......



A tomar por culo sin prisa y sin pausa están yendo tú...en tu doble vertiente, de pepero y ukrófilo


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> A tomar por culo sin prisa y sin pausa están yendo tú...en tu doble vertiente, de pepero y ukrófilo



Se me acaba de ocurrir un nuevo refrán para nuestro rico refranero: enséñame cómo escribes y te diré cómo piensas.,,,cabo chusquero


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (28 Mar 2022)

Si es que era cuestión de tiempo que ocurriera y ya se ha dicho aquí, por muy 'ilegal' que digan ahora los dirigentes europeos que es esto. Es muy sencillo. Europa pone sanciones que se convierten en leyes que todas las empresas europeas deben cumplir. Es decir, si tú eres la empresa Manolito S.A. y tenías un contrato con Rusia para mandar allí piezas de bombeo de petróleo, por mucho contrato que tengas, la UE no te deja mandarlas, por lo que dicho contrato se paraliza o se rompe 'por fuerza mayor', y Rusia no recibe las piezas.

Ahora Rusia impone unas restricciones a través de leyes que obligan a las empresas rusas a que esos pagos sean en rublos. Por tanto, tú eres Gazprom y te ves obligado a cumplir esa nueva normativa. Lo que quiere decir que los contratos se pausan o rompen 'por fuerza mayor', igual que hicieron los europeos.

Pero si es que es lógica de primero de guardería. Y que todavía haya gente que se rasga las vestiduras y compre el discurso de los corruptos e inútiles políticos... Poco nos pasa.

Yo creo que al final la UE y Rusia llegarán a algún tipo de acuerdo por el cual se retirarán algunas sanciones (como lo de congelarles los fondos) y a cambio Rusia permitirá la venta en euros y dólares, al menos en ciertas cantidades. Porque la alternativa es que acepten pagar en rublos desde la UE, y a ver de dónde los sacan. Puede irse el precio del gas hasta la Luna y más allá.

La opción de que no haya gas no me la planteo, porque sería tan nefasta para nosotros, que prefiero tener un mínimo de optimismo.


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Se me acaba de ocurrir un nuevo refrán para nuestro rico refranero: enséñame cómo escribes y te diré cómo piensas.,,,cabo chusquero



Hombre teniendo en cuenta que tú como buen teodorín hubieras puesto llendo pues me imagino


----------



## Dylan Leary (28 Mar 2022)

Liberation from the Russian military of the village of Lukyanovka in the Kiev region.

According to the deputy chairman of the Kirovohrad Regional Council Dmitry Linko, who took part in the operation, as a result of the fighting, the losses of Russians amounted to about 40 people. (Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.) "Radio Liberty".

Several Russian armored vehicles were also neutralized in the battle. At least three tanks were captured by Ukrainian soldiers as trophies.

The Russians have retreated, but continue to fire at the village, destroying the homes of local residents.


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

Te tendrían que dar dos medallas, una por tonto y otra por si la pierdes....rata apestosa....


----------



## Gotthard (28 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Vamos a ver a la hez de la sociedad haciendo el Agosto con la guerra.
> 
> Cuando el orden empieza a desaparecer, los que menos escrúpulos tienen pueden hacer fortuna... o dar con sus huesos en una cuneta.
> 
> Al que le sale bien, termina siendo un prócer cuando se calma la cosa...



Si, y mas nos valdría irnos preparando, cuando empiece a notarse de verdad todos los efectos economicos de la que se ha liado toda la basura humana que hemos importado de los extraradios de las ciudades del tercer mundo van a campar por sus respetos y hacer valer su mejor preparación para aplicar la ley de la selva.

Pero la gente prefiere aferrarse a que eso nunca va a llegar.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Mar 2022)

Pobres Ucranianos, que van a tener que desmontar las barricadas en Odessa, tanto trabajo para que los rusos ni se acerquen.

Puta vida, tete.


----------



## amcxxl (28 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> USD/RUB - Dólar Rublo ruso 93,5960
> 
> Pues no lo parece, el rublo lleva fortaleciéndose 2 semanas poco a poco llegara al nivel 90 donde sufriremos más los Europeos y USAnos que Rusia, ya no digamos si llega a 80 o baja aun mas el valor del dólar respecto al rublo.



antes de las sanciones de 2014 estaba a 28-30, despues de eso ha estado varios años a 70 mas o menos


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Liberation from the Russian military of the village of Lukyanovka in the Kiev region.
> 
> According to the deputy chairman of the Kirovohrad Regional Council Dmitry Linko, who took part in the operation, as a result of the fighting, the losses of Russians amounted to about 40 people. (Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.) "Radio Liberty".
> 
> ...



Cuántas Mariupoles entran en esa ciudad? Para medir la anchura del brazalete de luto digo...


----------



## Billy Ray (28 Mar 2022)

Cuarto trimestre de 2022...será en Octubre.


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Hombre teniendo en cuenta que tú como buen teodorín hubieras puesto llendo pues me imagino



Eres más tonto que al que se le ocurrió hacer puenting desde una pirámide...cabo chusquero...


----------



## risto mejido (28 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Hay que matar más rusos... como si España estuviese en guerra contra Rusia.
> 
> Esto es un bochornoso espectáculo en el que nos están metiendo de cabeza, queramos nosotros o no.
> 
> ...



ese señor es de todo menos inteligente , yo estaria acojonado si fuese el, seguro que algun tio a puesto precio a su cabeza, hay que ser tonto para significarse asi en publico en television
siento hasta pena por este señor , he visto subtitulos en ruso en su declaracion en twitter , esta rulando por gente rusa mas de lo que podamos creer


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Eres más tonto que al que se le ocurrió hacer puenting desde una pirámide...cabo chusquero...



Venga teodorín ya pasó anda, que tita cuqui te está esperando para comer


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

*Las armas y municiones deficientes hacen que la maquinaria militar de Moscú sea ineficaz: por qué Rusia está perdiendo la guerra logística.*
La logística, un arte olvidado. Según las evaluaciones de los analistas occidentales, al menos el 60% de las armas y municiones utilizadas por las fuerzas rusas en su ofensiva en *Ucrania *muestran fallos graves con una gran cantidad de artefactos explosivos sin detonar.

Se trata de valoraciones basadas en el examen de lo encontrado sobre el terreno, cuya fiabilidad, por tanto, es razonablemente alta y que plantea serias dudas sobre la eficacia de la maquinaria militar de *Moscú*.










Las armas y municiones deficientes hacen que la maquinaria militar de Moscú sea ineficaz: por qué Rusia está perdiendo la guerra logística


La logística, un arte olvidado. Según las evaluaciones de los analistas occidentales, al menos el 60% de las armas y municiones utilizadas por las fuerzas rusas en su ofensiva en...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Roedr (28 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas afirman haber matado a otro general ruso.*
> Las fuerzas armadas de *Ucrania *han acabado con la vida de otro general ruso en la región de *Jerson*, al sur del país, según ha afirmado este viernes un asesor presidencial en Kiev.
> 
> Olexei Arestóvich, asesor del jefe de gabinete del presidente *Volodimir Zelenski,* informó a la prensa en la capital ucraniana de que en la jornada de ayer las fuerzas armadas ucranianas abatieron al comandante de la armada rusa número 49, Yakov Vladimírovich Rezántsev.
> ...



Parece que los rusos han descifrado el secreto de resucitar generales


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Las armas y municiones deficientes hacen que la maquinaria militar de Moscú sea ineficaz: por qué Rusia está perdiendo la guerra logística.*
> La logística, un arte olvidado. Según las evaluaciones de los analistas occidentales, al menos el 60% de las armas y municiones utilizadas por las fuerzas rusas en su ofensiva en *Ucrania *muestran fallos graves con una gran cantidad de artefactos explosivos sin detonar.
> 
> Se trata de valoraciones basadas en el examen de lo encontrado sobre el terreno, cuya fiabilidad, por tanto, es razonablemente alta y que plantea serias dudas sobre la eficacia de la maquinaria militar de *Moscú*.
> ...



Fafun mi mantu gavi, las cosas o se hacen bien o no se hacen, ya lo pingo yo


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

No eres mas que el condon roto que tu padre uso por no poderse pagar uno nuevo....rata de cloaca..


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No eres mas que el condon roto que tu padre uso por no poderse pagar uno nuevo....rata de cloaca..



Que vocabulario, vas a espantar a las cuquis y las puris de Génova, repórtarte hombre que pareces la tabernaria de la Ayuso y eso en tu partido ta mal visto


----------



## notengodeudas (28 Mar 2022)

Charo mariupolense:

https://
t.me/oclocracia/1796?single


----------



## Arraki (28 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> 30 dias de guerra, la opinión de un Analista en Singapur,
> 
> Increíble haya que irse a la otra parte del mundo para ver este tipo de análisis. Hace tambien vídeos diarios interesantes, pues usa en todo momento mapas con alta resolución.



Pues el enlace al mapa me lo guardo

Muy buen aporte


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Fafun mi mantu gavi, las cosas o se hacen bien o no se hacen, ya lo pingo yo



*¿tú el más listo de tu clase no eras no?cabo chusquero.....*


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (28 Mar 2022)

*Alarma en los mercados: se invierte una parte de la curva de tipos de EEUU que no lo hacía en 16 años*









Alarma en los mercados: se invierte una parte de la curva de tipos de EEUU que no lo hacía en 16 años


Los bonos del Tesoro continúan sufriendo fuertes caídas este lunes y enviando señales claras de alarma a los mercados (cuando el bono a dos y diez años se invierte, la llegada de una recesión es casi segura). El descenso del precio de los bonos (subida del interés) ha provocado la inversión de...



www.eleconomista.es





@Erio-Eleuterio


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *¿tú el más listo de tu clase no eras no?cabo chusquero.....*



No, el segundo detrás de tí gavi, por eso yo no llegué a nada y tú a cm pepero


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

*Putin quería Kiev y matar a Zelenski: por qué no se detendrá en el Donbas.*
¡No es el Donbas! Aunque hoy *Moscú *trata de ocultar el fracaso de sus estrategias argumentando que el objetivo de las operaciones militares estaba dirigido únicamente a asegurar el control total de las regiones orientales, basta examinar el desarrollo de los hechos sobre el terreno para comprender que desde un principio el objetivo de *Vladimir Putin* era tomar *Kiev*, eliminar al presidente *Zelenski* junto con los principales líderes políticos y militares de su gobierno y, finalmente, conseguir esclavizar a *Ucrania*.









Putin quería Kiev y matar a Zelenski: por qué no se detendrá en el Donbas


¡No es el Donbas! Aunque hoy Moscú trata de ocultar el fracaso de sus estrategias argumentando que el objetivo de las operaciones militares estaba dirigido únicamente a asegurar...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## workforfood (28 Mar 2022)

Tomaros una cerveza porque esta guerra va para largo, postead mamados. Los CMs con el ritmo que llevan se van a desgastar rápido.


----------



## amcxxl (28 Mar 2022)

eso los rusos fueron hechos prisioneros en otro lugar por un grupo de reconocimiento o sabotaje nazi, eso debia ser su madriguera/centro de tortura
de hecho a los que disparan al final se bajan de una furgoneta

no eran prisioneros en una batalla normal, tiene pinta de que salieron a capturar gente e hicieron la escabechina en su guarida
los disparos los dieron en la parte alta de la pierna , en la ingle o por detras , en la zona de la arteria principal y a corta distancia para destrozar los tejidos

probablemente hayan muerto desangrados, en el video se ve a alguno agonizando y con mucha sangre predida

yo creo que se tomaron esos prisioneros y se los torturo a drede para enseñarlo, asi funciona el terrorismo, es una guerra psicologica


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Putin quería Kiev y matar a Zelenski: por qué no se detendrá en el Donbas.*
> ¡No es el Donbas! Aunque hoy *Moscú *trata de ocultar el fracaso de sus estrategias argumentando que el objetivo de las operaciones militares estaba dirigido únicamente a asegurar el control total de las regiones orientales, basta examinar el desarrollo de los hechos sobre el terreno para comprender que desde un principio el objetivo de *Vladimir Putin* era tomar *Kiev*, eliminar al presidente *Zelenski* junto con los principales líderes políticos y militares de su gobierno y, finalmente, conseguir esclavizar a *Ucrania*.
> 
> 
> ...



Otra vez, no hay quien pueda contigo eh? 5 cm menos hala por bobo


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Mar 2022)

A ver si gavi acaba pronto el turno que quiero ir a comer


----------



## Moderado (28 Mar 2022)

Los rusos han encontrado una auténtica casa de los horrores en Mariupol, cientos de cadaveres de civiles apilados en los sotanos de los edificios.

Torturas, violaciones, vejaciones y esvásticas marcadas en el cuerpo con sopletes.

Al CM pro-bandera de @rejon, eres un mierda y un desgraciado. Bloqueame si quieres, pero que sepas que eres una escoria repugnante y que mereces que te visite un pelotón de chechenos para que te hagan lo mismo que a los ucronazis en Mariupol.

Quien quiera ver las imagenes están para descargarlos en internet, no pienso postearlos.


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

*Ucrania teme que la ocupación de Chernobil por parte de Rusia originará una catástrofe.*
La ocupación por parte de las tropas rusas de las instalaciones de la central nuclear de *Chernobil *puede originar una catástrofe que no sólo afecte a los ucranianos, ha asegurado este lunes en su cuenta de Telegram la ministra para la Reintegración de los Territorios Ocupados Temporalmente de *Ucrania*, *Iryna Vereschuk*.
"Los ocupantes siguen militarizando la zona de exclusión de *Chernobil*. Esto presenta un riesgo muy serio de dañar las estructuras de aislamiento construidas sobre la cuarta unidad de la estación después de su explosión en 1986", aclara la ministra.
La responsable de los Territorios Ocupados asegura que "tales daños conducirán inevitablemente a la entrada en la atmósfera de una cantidad significativa de polvo radiactivo y contaminarán no sólo a *Ucrania *sino también a otros países europeos".
Las tropas rusas, que invadieron el país el pasado 24 de febrero, han ignorado "estas amenazas y continuaron transportando y almacenando una cantidad significativa de municiones en las inmediaciones de la central nuclear, precisa Vereschuk.
Agrega además que, a través de la ciudad de *Pripyat*, a unos cientos de metros de las instalaciones de aislamiento de la central nuclear, los ocupantes rusos transportan diariamente decenas de toneladas de cohetes, proyectiles y municiones de mortero. Informa Efe


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania teme que la ocupación de Chernobil por parte de Rusia originará una catástrofe.*
> La ocupación por parte de las tropas rusas de las instalaciones de la central nuclear de *Chernobil *puede originar una catástrofe que no sólo afecte a los ucranianos, ha asegurado este lunes en su cuenta de Telegram la ministra para la Reintegración de los Territorios Ocupados Temporalmente de *Ucrania*, *Iryna Vereschuk*.
> "Los ocupantes siguen militarizando la zona de exclusión de *Chernobil*. Esto presenta un riesgo muy serio de dañar las estructuras de aislamiento construidas sobre la cuarta unidad de la estación después de su explosión en 1986", aclara la ministra.
> La responsable de los Territorios Ocupados asegura que "tales daños conducirán inevitablemente a la entrada en la atmósfera de una cantidad significativa de polvo radiactivo y contaminarán no sólo a *Ucrania *sino también a otros países europeos".
> ...


----------



## arriondas (28 Mar 2022)

Uno que pasaba... dijo:


> Si es que era cuestión de tiempo que ocurriera y ya se ha dicho aquí, por muy 'ilegal' que digan ahora los dirigentes europeos que es esto. Es muy sencillo. Europa pone sanciones que se convierten en leyes que todas las empresas europeas deben cumplir. Es decir, si tú eres la empresa Manolito S.A. y tenías un contrato con Rusia para mandar allí piezas de bombeo de petróleo, por mucho contrato que tengas, la UE no te deja mandarlas, por lo que dicho contrato se paraliza o se rompe 'por fuerza mayor', y Rusia no recibe las piezas.
> 
> Ahora Rusia impone unas restricciones a través de leyes que obligan a las empresas rusas a que esos pagos sean en rublos. Por tanto, tú eres Gazprom y te ves obligado a cumplir esa nueva normativa. Lo que quiere decir que los contratos se pausan o rompen 'por fuerza mayor', igual que hicieron los europeos.
> 
> ...



Es algo que muchos imaginábamos desde que se tomó la decisión rusa de cobrar el gas en rublos. La alternativa sería levantar las sanciones de forma gradual (que irían desde descongelar los fondos a volver a abrir el espacio aéreo, pasando por los deportistas) a la vez que se acepta el pago en euros, de lo contrario la UE se quedará sin gas. Veremos si los políticos de la UE mira por sus países, o en realidad son putitas de Washington.


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Otra vez, no hay quien pueda contigo eh? 5 cm menos hala por bobo



*Eres mas guarro que la potito que entró una mosca en su casa y salió vomitando.*


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Eres mas guarro que la potito que entró una mosca en su casa y salió vomitando.*



Sigue sigue con ese lenguaje que acabas detrás de una columna como tu compi Teodorín...avisao tas


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (28 Mar 2022)

Dejad vuestras disputas absurdas


----------



## Zappa (28 Mar 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Los rusos han encontrado una auténtica casa de los horrores en Mariupol, cientos de cadaveres de civiles apilados en los sotanos de los edificios.
> 
> Torturas, violaciones, vejaciones y esvásticas marcadas en el cuerpo con sopletes.
> 
> ...



No, paso de descargármelas, ya tengo grabado en el cerebro muchas fotos en blanco y negro de hace unas cuantas décadas.

Joder, qué horror.

Ya tengo el día amargado, no sé para qué coño entro en el hilo, joder.

JODER JODER JODER JODER JODER


----------



## computer_malfuction (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

*La rusa Gazprom confirma que continúan las exportaciones de gas a Europa a través de Ucrania*
El gigante energético estatal ruso *Gazprom* ha confirmado este lunes que continuará suministrando gas natural a *Europa* a través de *Ucrania* en función de la demanda de los consumidores europeos.
La compañía informa de que las solicitudes se han situado en 109,5 millones de metros cúbicos este lunes, frente a los 109,6 millones de metros cúbicos del día anterior. Informa Reuters


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La rusa Gazprom confirma que continúan las exportaciones de gas a Europa a través de Ucrania*
> El gigante energético estatal ruso *Gazprom* ha confirmado este lunes que continuará suministrando gas natural a *Europa* a través de *Ucrania* en función de la demanda de los consumidores europeos.
> La compañía informa de que las solicitudes se han situado en 109,5 millones de metros cúbicos este lunes, frente a los 109,6 millones de metros cúbicos del día anterior. Informa Reuters


----------



## Michael_Knight (28 Mar 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Los rusos han encontrado una auténtica casa de los horrores en Mariupol, cientos de cadaveres de civiles apilados en los sotanos de los edificios.
> 
> Torturas, violaciones, vejaciones y esvásticas marcadas en el cuerpo con sopletes.
> 
> ...



Si lo dice Cynthia en un tweet yo me lo creo, parece una fuente totalmente fidedigna, que ni la BBC, hoyga.


----------



## amcxxl (28 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es algo que muchos imaginábamos desde que se tomó la decisión rusa de cobrar el gas en rublos. La alternativa sería levantar las sanciones de forma gradual (que irían desde descongelar los fondos a volver a abrir el espacio aéreo, pasando por los deportistas) a la vez que se acepta el pago en euros, de lo contrario la UE se quedará sin gas. Veremos si los políticos de la UE mira por sus países, o en realidad son putitas de Washington.



no hay vuelta atras , Rusia comerciara a traves de las monedas de los paises respectivos como hace con India, CHina , etc...

la UE se comera su superioridad moral y pagara en rublos o acabara siendo la nueva Africa

Rusia no necesita para nada absolutamente a Europa, llevan preparandose para esto al menos una decada


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

*160.000 ucranianos siguen atrapados en Mariupol mientras Rusia boicotea los intentos de evacuación: "Estamos al borde de la catástrofe humanitaria"*
La ciudad de *Mariupol*, en el sur de *Ucrania*, está al borde de una catástrofe humanitaria y debe ser evacuada por completo, ha afirmado este lunes su alcalde.
El alcalde *Vadym Boichenko* ha confirmado que unos 160.000 civiles continúan atrapados en la ciudad sin electricidad. 26 autobuses esperaban para evacuar a los civiles, pero las fuerzas rusas no han accedido a garantizar un paso seguro.
"La Federación Rusa está jugando con nosotros", ha dicho. *Rusia* niega haber atacado a civiles y culpa a *Ucrania* por la reiterada falta de acuerdo sobre corredores seguros para los civiles atrapados. Informa Reuters


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Pero con que piensa atacar ese sujeto, ya tiene suficiente con defenderse el ejército ucraniano…está peor que Hitler en el búnker…


----------



## EUROPIA (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

*Heineken abandona Rusia: "El negocio ya no es sostenible ni viable"*
El gigante cervecero holandés *Heineken* ha confirmado este lunes que ha puesto fin a su negocio en *Rusia*, después de haber dicho previamente que frenaría nuevas inversiones y exportaciones.
"Hemos concluido que la propiedad del negocio de *Heineken *enRusia ya no es sostenible ni viable en el entorno actual", ha dicho en un comunicado. Informa Reuters


----------



## Trajanillo (28 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Las armas y municiones deficientes hacen que la maquinaria militar de Moscú sea ineficaz: por qué Rusia está perdiendo la guerra logística.*
> La logística, un arte olvidado. Según las evaluaciones de los analistas occidentales, al menos el 60% de las armas y municiones utilizadas por las fuerzas rusas en su ofensiva en *Ucrania *muestran fallos graves con una gran cantidad de artefactos explosivos sin detonar.
> 
> Se trata de valoraciones basadas en el examen de lo encontrado sobre el terreno, cuya fiabilidad, por tanto, es razonablemente alta y que plantea serias dudas sobre la eficacia de la maquinaria militar de *Moscú*.
> ...



Estará un pelotón ruso en tu salón tomando el té y todavía irán perdiendo la guerra.


----------



## Remequilox (28 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es algo que muchos imaginábamos desde que se tomó la decisión rusa de cobrar el gas en rublos. La alternativa sería levantar las sanciones de forma gradual (que irían desde descongelar los fondos a volver a abrir el espacio aéreo, pasando por los deportistas) a la vez que se acepta el pago en euros, de lo contrario la UE se quedará sin gas. Veremos si los políticos de la UE mira por sus países, o en realidad son putitas de Washington.



Posible operación triangular.
No es lo mismo "comprar el gas ruso" que "comprar el gas a los rusos".
Una posibilidad sería comprarles el gas a los kazajos (que pasa por Rusia), y que como tienen gas, pero no bastante gas, fuesen esos mismos kazajos los que le comprasen gas ruso a los rusos, para completar el lote pedido por Europa occidental.
Formalmente NO estaríamos ni comprando gas ruso (sino kazajo) ni a los rusos (solo a los kazajos), aunque llegaría exactamente el mismo gas por la misma tubería.


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

*El número de niños ucranianos muertos en la guerra supera los 140, según Kiev.*
El número de niños muertos en *Ucrania *por la invasión de las tropas rusas desde que esta se inició el pasado 24 de febrero alcanza ya los 143, informa este lunes la Fiscalía General de *Ucrania*.
En los ataques y bombardeos de las tropas rusas también han resultado heridos otros 216 menores, según las fuentes citadas por la agencia local Interfax-Ukraine.
"Los niños sufrieron más en la región de *Kiev*, donde han muerto un total de 67, (sólo en la capital hubo 16 fallecimientos) y en *Jarkov*, donde perecieron 49", dice la Fiscalía.
Debido a los bombardeos y ataques terrestres un total de 733 instituciones educativas han resultado dañadas. 74 de ellos están completamente destruidas, señala la institución. Informa Efe


----------



## Billy Ray (28 Mar 2022)

¿Quien miente más?...


----------



## Moderado (28 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Si lo dice Cynthia en un tweet yo me lo creo, parece una fuente totalmente fidedigna, que ni la BBC, hoyga.



¿Te vale el vídeo original?¿te pongo otras mil fuentes?

He puesto lo de Cynthia porque enlaza los archivos que son públicos para todo el mundo.

Al menos moléstate en ver que dice.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Posible operación triangular.
> No es lo mismo "comprar el gas ruso" que "comprar el gas a los rusos".
> Una posibilidad sería comprarles el gas a los kazajos (que pasa por Rusia), y que como tienen gas, pero no bastante gas, fuesen esos mismos kazajos los que le comprasen gas ruso a los rusos, para completar el lote pedido por Europa occidental.
> Formalmente NO estaríamos ni comprando gas ruso (sino kazajo) ni a los rusos (solo a los kazajos), aunque llegaría exactamente el mismo gas por la misma tubería.



Y con coste del intermediario…todos unos genios nuestros políticos…me recuerda a las fresas, como se paga en el campo y cuento me cuesta por los intermediarios…


----------



## Trajanillo (28 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Putin quería Kiev y matar a Zelenski: por qué no se detendrá en el Donbas.*
> ¡No es el Donbas! Aunque hoy *Moscú *trata de ocultar el fracaso de sus estrategias argumentando que el objetivo de las operaciones militares estaba dirigido únicamente a asegurar el control total de las regiones orientales, basta examinar el desarrollo de los hechos sobre el terreno para comprender que desde un principio el objetivo de *Vladimir Putin* era tomar *Kiev*, eliminar al presidente *Zelenski* junto con los principales líderes políticos y militares de su gobierno y, finalmente, conseguir esclavizar a *Ucrania*.
> 
> 
> ...



Todo Dios sabía lo que iba a hacer Putin, por eso le han entrado por la cocina. No tienen ni puta idea de lo que piensa Putin, ni lo sabrán.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (28 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ❗⚡ Los esfuerzos conjuntos de los especialistas de OSINT y GEOINT ayudaron a determinar la ubicación exacta de la filmación del video de la ejecución de los militares rusos capturados por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
> 
> La grabación se realizó en las afueras del oeste de la aldea de Malaya Rogan, cerca de Kharkov. Coordenadas - 49.939247, 36.477169.
> 
> ...



No sé que pueden tener en el cerebro, en el alma, en el corazón para hacer esto..
Pero desde luego sabiendo cómo están las cosas es evidente que han elegido morir haciendo lo único que saben, torturar, asesinar, dañar.

Espero no tengan clemencia con ellos.


----------



## EGO (28 Mar 2022)

Este hilo se ha vuelto tremendamente deplorable a causa de todos los anormales que si no meten la palabra nazi 20 veces en sus post revientan como ratas.

Haciendole la cama a la juderia internacional,la misma que los quiere liquidar a base de vacunas,guerras y desabastecimientos.

Le ponen cuatro fotos de esvasticas y rabian como cerdos,lo cual demuestra que han sido bien programados durante años a base de peliculas de Spilberg.

Eso si,luego,como buenos rojos de mierda, a chuparle la polla a unos follacabras disgenesicos y endogamicos con una religion pedofila genocida,mientras jalean el genocidio de blancos cristianos.

Como los putos mierdas de podemos,que se despelotan en iglesias cristianas pero luego celebran el ramadan y se ponen el velo muy sumisamente delante de cualquier moromierda follacabras.


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

*Ucrania renuncia a abrir nuevos corredores humanitarios por temor a "provocaciones" de Rusia.*
*Ucrania *no planea abrir ningún corredor humanitario para evacuar a civiles de las ciudades sitiadas este lunes debido a informes de inteligencia que advierten sobre posibles "provocaciones" rusas a lo largo de las rutas, ha informado la viceprimera ministra *Iryna Vereshchuk*. Informa Reuters


----------



## Bulldozerbass (28 Mar 2022)

Por otra parte, parece que Zelensky se desmarca de las declaraciones del Gobierno polaco sobre la necesidad de intruducir fuerzas de paz. Dice que no las necesita y que él es el PResidente de UCrania y decide quién y cómo. A ver si alguien que entienda polaco mejor que yo lo confirma, pero esto tiene pinta de que ya ha negociado algo con Putin y no incluye a Polonia.


----------



## Teuro (28 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Zelenski ofrece negociar el Donbass
> 
> *Zelenski ofrece negociar el Donbass*
> 
> ...



Crimea y Dombas para Rusia, que es lo que ya tenía hace 2 meses ¿Para esto merecía la pena la guerra?


----------



## Cosmopolita (28 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> no hay vuelta atras , Rusia comerciara a traves de las monedas de los paises respectivos como hace con India, CHina , etc...
> 
> la UE se comera su superioridad moral y pagara en rublos o acabara siendo la nueva Africa
> 
> Rusia no necesita para nada absolutamente a Europa, llevan preparandose para esto al menos una decada



Al menos podéis enterar la idea de Euroasiática tan divulgada por Dugin.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

*Reino Unido revisará los contratos públicos de suministro de energía con Rusia.*
*Reino Unido* ha ordenado este lunes a los organismos del sector público que revisen cualquier contrato que tengan con empresas rusas y consideren cambiar de proveedor, y señala que la mayoría de los contratos se refieren a la energía y podrían beneficiar al Estado ruso.
"El dinero público no debe financiar la maquinaria de guerra de *Putin*. Estamos pidiendo a los hospitales, consejos y otras organizaciones del sector público que busquen urgentemente todas las formas en que pueden ir más allá para romper sus lazos comerciales con *Rusia*", afirma el ministro *Steve Barclay* en un comunicado.
El gobierno está buscando proveedores de energía alternativos para reemplazar el gas ruso, que representa menos del 4% del suministro de Reino Unido. Informa Reuters


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

*Ucrania pide a Europa que corte las compras de petróleo y gas de Rusia: "Hay que hacer más para detener a Putin"*
El asesor económico del presidente de *Ucrania *ha denunciado el lunes que es inaceptable que las naciones europeas continúen comprando petróleo y gas ruso. *Oleg Ustenko* ha declarado en una entrevista en Sky News que el 40% de los ingresos de *Rusia* provienen del petróleo. "Tenemos que hacer más para detener a *Putin*", ha dicho.
Con sus aspiraciones de una victoria rápida frustradas por una dura resistencia ucraniana, *Rusia *se ha centrado cada vez más en aplastar a las fuerzas armadas de *Ucrania *en el este con la esperanza de obligar a *Kiev *a entregar parte del territorio del país para posiblemente poner fin a la guerra. Informa AP


----------



## Zappa (28 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> eso los rusos fueron hechos prisioneros en otro lugar por un grupo de reconocimiento o sabotaje nazi, eso debia ser su madriguera/centro de tortura
> de hecho a los que disparan al final se bajan de una furgoneta
> 
> no eran prisioneros en una batalla normal, tiene pinta de que salieron a capturar gente e hicieron la escabechina en su guarida
> ...



Esto ya empieza a tomar tintes de masacres de Einsatzgruppen.

Entre la violaciones, el trato a los prisioneros, y lo que parece que son ya ejecuciones sumarias de combatientes capturados... todo eso luego se paga de un bando o de otro.

Los rusos que hayan encontrado los sótanos del horror van a querer vengarse. 
Quizás también ellos quieran sus propios sótanos, llenos de ukronazis, y así perpetuar el ciclo.

Esto me temo que ya no termina.

Estas masacres tocan el alma de la gente y hacen que la cosa se recrudezca, y así y así hasta que se quedan de esta guisa la peña:
















Rotos.

Y luego, cuando todos los adultos mueren:











*VAYA PUTA MIERDA, JODER.*
*
NO APRENDEMOS NUNCA

AL FINAL VAMOS A NECESITAR LAS BOMBAS ATÓMICAS PARA QUE LOS QUE SOBREVIVAN APRENDAN

O QUIZÁS TAMPOCO
*
*¡ JODER !*


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (28 Mar 2022)

*El plan del Gobierno por Ucrania costará 16.000 millones: subvención de las gasolinas, prohibición de despedir, tope al alquiler...*


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

*Lavrov aboga por una reunión entre Putin y Zelenski cuando las partes se acerquen más en los asuntos clave: ahora sería contraproducente.*
El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, *Sergei Lavrov*, ha afirmado el lunes que una reunión entre el presidente *Vladimir Putin* y su homólogo ucraniano *Volodimir Zelenski* debería producirse una vez que las dos partes estén más cerca de llegar a un acuerdo sobre los asuntos clave.
En declaraciones a los medios de comunicación serbios, *Lavrov* ha agregado que cualquier reunión entre *Putin* y *Zelenski* para intercambiar puntos de vista sobre el conflicto en este momento sería contraproducente.
*Rusia* envió decenas de miles de tropas a *Ucrania *el 2 de febrero. 24 en lo que llamó una operación especial para degradar las capacidades militares de su vecino del sur y erradicar a las personas que llamó nacionalistas peligrosos.
Las fuerzas ucranianas han mostrado una dura resistencia y Occidente ha impuesto amplias sanciones a *Rusia* en un esfuerzo por obligarla a retirar sus fuerzas. Informa Reuters


----------



## Trajanillo (28 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Por otra parte, parece que Zelensky se desmarca de las declaraciones del Gobierno polaco sobre la necesidad de intruducir fuerzas de paz. Dice que no las necesita y que él es el PResidente de UCrania y decide quién y cómo. A ver si alguien que entienda polaco mejor que yo lo confirma, pero esto tiene pinta de que ya ha negociado algo con Putin y no incluye a Polonia.



Como le ha crecido tan rápido la barba hace un par de días salía super bien afeitadito..


----------



## Remequilox (28 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Y con coste del intermediario…todos unos genios nuestros políticos…me recuerda a las fresas, como se paga en el campo y cuento me cuesta por los intermediarios…



¿Quieres saber quienes serían los intermediarios?
_" La producción de petróleo, la producción de gas y el transporte de petróleo se concentran en manos de los tres yernos de Nazarbáyev "_

Ríete tú de los oligarcas rusos o ucranianos..... Esto es puro feudalismo post-soviético.






Las revueltas en Kazajistán por los altos precios del gas hacen rodar las primeras cabezas en empresas energéticas nacionales – El Periodico de la Energía







elperiodicodelaenergia.com


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

*El Kremlin anuncia que las conversaciones entre Rusia y Ucrania podrían comenzar en Turquía el martes.*
El *Kremlin *anuncia que las conversaciones de paz entre *Rusia *y *Ucrania *podrían comenzar el martes en *Turquía *y que es importante que se lleven a cabo cara a cara, después de lo que ha descrito como una falta de progreso importante en negociaciones hasta ahora.
El presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, y su homólogo turco, *Tayyip Erdogan*, acordaron en una llamada telefónica el domingo que Estambul sea sede de las conversaciones, que Ankara espera que conduzcan a un alto el fuego en *Ucrania*.
*Turquía* dijo que las conversaciones podrían comenzar el lunes, pero el portavoz del Kremlin, *Dmitri Peskov*, alega que es poco probable que los negociadores lleguen a *Turquía* el lunes.
"Si bien no podemos hablar y no hablaremos sobre el progreso en las conversaciones, el hecho de que continúen celebrándose en persona es importante, por supuesto", ha dicho Peskov a los periodistas en una conferencia telefónica.
"Nos adherimos a una política de no divulgar ninguna información sobre las conversaciones, lo que creemos que solo podría dañar el proceso de negociación". Informa Reuters


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Mar 2022)

Es de esa clase de judíos que venden a su madre si se tercia, me recuerda bastante al nazi Erhard Milch…


----------



## risto mejido (28 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



joder, se puede estar de acuerdo o no con cualquiera, pero menudo pedazo de himno tiene Rusia, se te ponen los pelos como escarpias al escucharlo


----------



## Remequilox (28 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania renuncia a abrir nuevos corredores humanitarios por temor a "provocaciones" de Rusia.*
> *Ucrania *no planea abrir ningún corredor humanitario para evacuar a civiles de las ciudades sitiadas este lunes debido a informes de inteligencia que advierten sobre posibles "provocaciones" rusas a lo largo de las rutas, ha informado la viceprimera ministra *Iryna Vereshchuk*. Informa Reuters



Supongo que llaman "provocaciones" al hecho de que las fuerzas rusas (o chechenas o republicanas), paren los vehículos e inspeccionen la identidad de los ocupantes, no vayan a ser "_caballeros tatuados_" huyendo (disfrazados de señora o no).


----------



## amcxxl (28 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Esto ya empieza a tomar tintes de masacres de Einsatzgruppen.
> 
> Entre la violaciones, el trato a los prisioneros, y lo que parece que son ya ejecuciones sumarias de combatientes capturados... todo eso luego se paga de un bando o de otro.
> 
> ...



los nazis saben que van a morir de todas formas, sea en combate o colgados eso no esta en cuestion

llevan 8 años violando, asesinando y torturando en DOnbass


----------



## Alabama Anon (28 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> La hora de la verdad...
> 
> *Putin ha dado instrucciones al gobierno, al banco central y a Gazprom para que apliquen medidas para cambiar el pago del gas en rublos para los países no amigos antes del 31 de marzo.*
> 10:07 || 28/03/2022



Van a morir los Españolazos antes de frio que ningun soldado ruso


----------



## Zappa (28 Mar 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> ¿Te vale el vídeo original?¿te pongo otras mil fuentes?
> 
> He puesto lo de Cynthia porque enlaza los archivos que son públicos para todo el mundo.
> 
> Al menos moléstate en ver que dice.



¿Hace cuánto que no veíamos algo así en Europa?

Cadáveres apilados como basura pudriéndose al aire.

Decidme que esto no escalará a una guerra mundial, porque yo no lo veo nada claro.

Esperad a que circulen las imágenes y la propaganda empiece a trabajar.


----------



## Zappa (28 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> los nazis saben que van a morir de todas formas, sea en combate o colgados eso no esta en cuestion
> 
> llevan 8 años violando, asesinando y torturando en DOnbass



¿Y si nuestro bloque está aliado con ellos, y les ha mandado armas, cabe la posibilidad de que seamos parcialmente culpables de lo que ha pasado con esos civiles?

Estoy asqueado, joder. 
Es repugnante.


----------



## Alabama Anon (28 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Decidme que esto no escalará a una guerra mundial, porque yo no lo veo nada claro.



Eso es porque eres subnormal.
Rusia ataca OTAN = Guerra nuclear
OTAN ataca Rusia = Guerra nuclear

No va a pasar, es asi de simple


----------



## Zappa (28 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Eso es porque eres subnormal.



Vete a tomar por el culo a insultar a tu padre.



> Rusia ataca OTAN = Guerra nuclear
> OTAN ataca Rusia = Guerra nuclear
> No va a pasar, es asi de simple



¿Te lo dice la bola de cristal?

Imbécil.


----------



## Salamandra (28 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Posible operación triangular.
> No es lo mismo "comprar el gas ruso" que "comprar el gas a los rusos".
> Una posibilidad sería comprarles el gas a los kazajos (que pasa por Rusia), y que como tienen gas, pero no bastante gas, fuesen esos mismos kazajos los que le comprasen gas ruso a los rusos, para completar el lote pedido por Europa occidental.
> Formalmente NO estaríamos ni comprando gas ruso (sino kazajo) ni a los rusos (solo a los kazajos), aunque llegaría exactamente el mismo gas por la misma tubería.



Ya, como el gas argelino que pasaba a Marruecos a través de España, que listos todos.

Pues a España no le salió bien.

Alguna pirula parecida ya hacían los ucranianos para no pagar los parte de los intereses que debian de lo no pagado y que se refinanciaba con el gas consumido... pensar que sirva con la que va cayendo es un tanto iluso.


----------



## Roedr (28 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Van a morir los Españolazos antes de frio que ningun soldado ruso



Con que muera la ejecutiva del PSOE es suficiente


----------



## Michael_Knight (28 Mar 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> ¿Te vale el vídeo original?¿te pongo otras mil fuentes?
> 
> He puesto lo de Cynthia porque enlaza los archivos que son públicos para todo el mundo.
> 
> Al menos moléstate en ver que dice.



No pongo en duda la veracidad del vídeo, de lo que no tengo la certeza es de que los hayan matado los de Azov, que es posible, pero no tengo la certeza, ¿la tienes tú?


----------



## piru (28 Mar 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> No es un Katiusha, es un sistema de minado llamado Zemledeliye, es la primera vez que lo veo en acción. Los cohetes lanzados dispersan minas de distintos tipos por una zona determinada para limitar el movimiento del enemigo.
> No se donde se ha reportado su uso, pero donde lo estén usando, dudo que los rusos estén pensando en lazar operaciones ofensivas.




No consigo ver el distintivo de los camiones. Por el tamaño parece V, NO de Kiev, y entonces tendría sentido el minado porque parece que van a armar por ahí la nueva frontera oriental de Banderistán.


----------



## Marchamaliano (28 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¿Y si nuestro bloque está aliado con ellos, y les ha mandado armas, cabe la posibilidad de que seamos parcialmente culpables de lo que ha pasado con esos civiles?
> 
> Estoy asqueado, joder.
> Es repugnante.



Efectivamente. Parte de mi impuestos ha ido a parar a los animales que han hecho esto para defender los intereses de unos bastardos.

Puto Biden, puta OTAN y puta UE. Asesinos y criminales.


----------



## Zappa (28 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> No pongo en duda la veracidad del vídeo,* de lo que no tengo la certeza es de que los hayan matado los de Azov, que es posible*, pero no tengo la certeza, ¿la tienes tú?



Antes lo digo, antes pasa.

Los muertos y su sufrimiento es lo de menos, en tanto se los podamos cargar a los del bando contrario.

Seguid echando leña al fuego, que seguro que no nos termina por alcanzar.

Si dentro de un tiempo nos vemos en la situación de los civiles de los vídeos, recordemos que, como seres humanos, importamos una puta mierda.

Solo importamos como munición para la guerra.

Como lo de Katyn, que hasta que se supo quien había sido, esos muertos fueron prostituídos por unos y otros para sus turbios fines.

Es ASQUEANTE TODO ESTO.

JODER.


----------



## Roedr (28 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¿Y si nuestro bloque está aliado con ellos, y les ha mandado armas, cabe la posibilidad de que seamos parcialmente culpables de lo que ha pasado con esos civiles?
> 
> Estoy asqueado, joder.
> Es repugnante.



Es que si Ucrania no gana la guerra, todos los países que han armado a ese país serán responsables del derramamiento gratuito de sangre. Lo peor son los países del Sur de Europa como nosotros, a los que nos da igual que los tanques rusos lleguen a Berlin o que los ucras tomen Moscú. Este es un problema de eslavos y del centro/norte de Europa, no nuestro.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Mar 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> No es un Katiusha, es un sistema de minado llamado Zemledeliye, es la primera vez que lo veo en acción. Los cohetes lanzados dispersan minas de distintos tipos por una zona determinada para limitar el movimiento del enemigo.
> No se donde se ha reportado su uso, pero donde lo estén usando, dudo que los rusos estén pensando en lazar operaciones ofensivas.



Un poco más del juguete…


Es nuevo…


----------



## hartman (28 Mar 2022)

en la secta los ucranianos avanzando.
estan a una hora de moscu.


----------



## computer_malfuction (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## piru (28 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> Z antes una letra mas ahora una exilada en Rusia
> 
> calopez por cierto cambia los zanks por sanks




Por encima de mi cadáver:


----------



## Zappa (28 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es que si Ucrania no gana la guerra, todos los países que han armado a ese país serán responsables del derramamiento gratuito de sangre.



Pero si atacas a soldados, no es lo mismo.
Se entiende que para eso están, para luchar en combate.

Los civiles es otra cosa, eso es una masacre.
Y nos va a pasar factura haber apoyado a esos animales.



> Lo peor son los países del Sur de Europa como nosotros, a los que nos da igual que los tanques rusos lleguen a Berlin o que los ucras tomen Moscú. Este es un problema de eslavos y del centro/norte de Europa, no nuestro.



Si yo fuera Polonia, con lo bocazas que han sido, estaría realmente acojonado viendo lo del vídeo.


----------



## Zappa (28 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Joder, a ver si es verdad.


----------



## Chichimango (28 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¿Hace cuánto que no veíamos algo así en Europa?
> 
> Cadáveres apilados como basura pudriéndose al aire.
> 
> ...



Yo veo que hay gente con muchas ganas de guerra. Y no me refiero solo a los rusos, ucros o yanquis; me sorprende especialmente la beligerancia de los polacos. Parece como si estuviesen dispuestos a ajustar de una vez cuentas históricas con los rusos, ahora o nunca, caiga quien caiga. Y son prácticamente vecinos, cualquier bombardeo ruso fuera de sitio, cualquier F-16 polaco que se pase de frenada...

Yo tampoco lo tengo claro. Espero que sea porque los años me están volviendo paranoico, pero veo demasiadas ganas de hostias en el mundo.


----------



## computer_malfuction (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## hartman (28 Mar 2022)

si van a prohibir la z entonces panchitamos a zelensky como selensky.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (28 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¿Hace cuánto que no veíamos algo así en Europa?
> 
> Cadáveres apilados como basura pudriéndose al aire.
> 
> ...




Este video, el de el cadaver de la chica con la esvástica en la tripa y uno que he visto ayer en el que desnudan completamente a una chica acusada de merodeadora y de robar y la pegan una paliza aplastándole una mano con una piedra que casi me hizo llorar anoche me están comenzando a afectar. No deseo ver más cosas así pero me obligo a ser consciente de que estamos en manos de demonios. Esto va a acabar muy pero que muy mal.


----------



## Marchamaliano (28 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> No pongo en duda la veracidad del vídeo, de lo que no tengo la certeza es de que los hayan matado los de Azov, que es posible, pero no tengo la certeza, ¿la tienes tú?



La certeza que tengo es que se han dado armas por parte de nuestros gobiernos de mierda para alimentar esto. Y me revuelve las entrañas. Esa es la certeza que tengo.


----------



## vettonio (28 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Como le ha crecido tan rápido la barba hace un par de días salía super bien afeitadito..



Quiere asimilarse a Kadirov. Es un aprendiz de Zelig.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Mar 2022)

hartman dijo:


> si van a prohibir la z entonces panchitamos a zelensky como selensky.



Y a Zapatero como Sapatero…interesante…


----------



## llabiegu (28 Mar 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> joder, se puede estar de acuerdo o no con cualquiera, pero menudo pedazo de himno tiene Rusia, se te ponen los pelos como escarpias al escucharlo



Eso si es un himno y no lo nuestro


----------



## Zappa (28 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Este video, el de el cadaver de la chica con la esvástica en la tripa y uno que he visto ayer en el que desnudan completamente a una chica acusada de merodeadora y de robar y la pegan una paliza aplastándole una mano con una piedra que casi me hizo llorar anoche me están comenzando a afectar.



Tienes alma.
Que Dios te la conserve intacta.



> No deseo ver más cosas así pero me obligo a ser consciente de que estamos en manos de demonios. Esto va a acabar muy pero que muy mal.



Tampoco yo.
Y tampoco quiero verme en una situación como la que se está viviendo allí.

Si, no parece que vaya a terminar muy bien.


----------



## arriondas (28 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¿Y si nuestro bloque está aliado con ellos, y les ha mandado armas, cabe la posibilidad de que seamos parcialmente culpables de lo que ha pasado con esos civiles?
> 
> Estoy asqueado, joder.
> Es repugnante.



Occidente lleva muchos años alimentando a ese monstruo, y ahora se vuelve en su contra, es algo indefendible.

No entiendo a los que apoyan y defienden a esa basura. Son criminales de los más abyecto. Si los tuvieran delante, y les diera por soltar una gracia que no pillen, son capaces de destriparlos allí mismo por pensar que se están riendo de ellos.


----------



## Roedr (28 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Pero si atacas a soldados, no es lo mismo.
> Se entiende que para eso están, para luchar en combate.
> 
> Los civiles es otra cosa, eso es una masacre.
> ...



@Zappa, yo hago lo que puedo por no ver vídeos de matanzas o torturas por higiene mental. Desgraciadamente el foro está lleno de buitres/gusanos que se recrean en los muertos y los postean.


----------



## amcxxl (28 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



jajajaja

si, llegaran a un acuerdo con Zelensky y Porochenko sobre el dia y la hora a la que los van a colgar por criminales


----------



## vladimirovich (28 Mar 2022)

La guerra terminara en breve:

1) Rusia no puede seguir soportando este ritmo de perdidas y de ridiculo.

2) Ucrania quiere volver a la vida normal y recibir ya la lluvia de millones de Occidente.


----------



## Zappa (28 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Occidente lleva muchos años alimentando a ese monstruo, y ahora se vuelve en su contra, es algo indefendible.
> 
> No entiendo a los que apoyan y defienden a esa basura. Son criminales de los más abyecto. Si los tuvieran delante, y les diera por soltar una gracia que no pillen, son capaces de destriparlos allí mismo por pensar que se están riendo de ellos.



La gente apoya a Ucrania porque no tienen ni puta idea de la realidad del conflicto.

Les ha sido presentado como:

- Rusos: La horda bárbara, descendiente de los terribles mongoles de Gengis Khan y de la URSS, con un Zar brutal y autoritario, porque allí sólo tienen de eso (Stalin, Iván el terrible), que vuelve a las andadas.

- Ucranianos: Progresistas demócratas integrados en la comunidad internacional que no han roto un plato en su vida. Son más como nosotros que los rusos, y por eso están con nosotros, y nosotros con ellos.

Lo peor de todo es que no hay medias tintas, ni en un bando ni en el otro.
Orcorrusos y Ukronazis.

Y el que no los llame así a alguno de los dos es un TRAIDOR.


----------



## piru (28 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> No se que tiene el himno de Rusia pero te pone los pelos como escarpias, ojala España tuviera un himno parecido a lo mejor se nos quitaban muchos complejos.



A ver, un respeto por nuestro chunta, chunta.


----------



## Trajanillo (28 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> No pongo en duda la veracidad del vídeo, de lo que no tengo la certeza es de que los hayan matado los de Azov, que es posible, pero no tengo la certeza, ¿la tienes tú?



Han podido ser los extraterrestres o un suicidio colectivo, vete tu a saber... Si fueran acusaciones contra rusos no dudarías lo más minimo.


----------



## lasoziedad (28 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Crimea y Dombas para Rusia, que es lo que ya tenía hace 2 meses ¿Para esto merecía la pena la guerra?



Que tenían si llevan en guerra desde 2014 y todo el ejercito ucraniano en el Donbass?
Y de todas formas eso se lo podrian decir a Zelensky y a Ucrania en general, si merecia la pena aplastar el Donbass todos estos años con los nazis del azov.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (28 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Occidente lleva muchos años alimentando a ese monstruo, y ahora se vuelve en su contra, es algo indefendible.
> 
> No entiendo a los que apoyan y defienden a esa basura. Son criminales de los más abyecto. Si los tuvieran delante, y les diera por soltar una gracia que no pillen, son capaces de destriparlos allí mismo por pensar que se están riendo de ellos.



Hablas del que te mete polonio, te asesina, te envenena, te liquida a la mínima que note que puede hacerle sombra??
Al ejercito que atraca a traición de noche de madrugada con miles de misiles???

Que yo sepa nadie ataco a Rusia, ellos invadieron la soberania de un pais, ellos entraron matando..


----------



## amcxxl (28 Mar 2022)

Se destruyó una base de Azov en Mariupol y las fuerzas restantes de Azov se redujeron a la mitad. Según informes sobre el terreno, están dejando atrás distritos enteros para retirarse a la fábrica de Azovstal.








El general Mordvichev parece bastante vivo después de que la propaganda ucraniana lo matara hace unos días.


----------



## Marchamaliano (28 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Hablas del que te mete polonio, te asesina, te envenena, te liquida a la mínima que note que puede hacerle sombra??
> Al ejercito que atraca a traición de noche de madrugada con miles de misiles???
> 
> Que yo sepa nadie ataco a Rusia, ellos invadieron la soberania de un pais, ellos entraron matando..



Claro y por eso, hay que torturar a la gente poniéndolos esvásticas a fuego y disparando a los que se han rendido a las piernas. Enfermos de mierda.


----------



## lapetus (28 Mar 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> la beligerancia de los polacos



La mayoría de países europeos está contra Polonia porque sigue trincando pasta y pero se niega a enriquecerse racialmente.
Con esta situación a Polonia le ha caído del cielo la posibilidad de saltarse a todas las colonias usanas de la UE y pactar directamente con el jefe, que al final son los americanos. 

En este club de avispados quiso estar Aznar en su momento, y crear el club de amigos usanos junto con Portugal y Reino Unido. A Francia y a Alemania no les gustó que les hicieran la cama y a la vez trincaramos pasta de los fondos de cohesión, y corrieron a Aznar a atentado limpio.


----------



## Michael_Knight (28 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Han podido ser los extraterrestres o un suicidio colectivo, vete tu a saber... Si fueran acusaciones contra rusos no dudarías lo más minimo.



No, espérate, que al final va a resultar que la ciudad la ha convertido en ruinas Godzilla en lugar de los putos rusos.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (28 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Claro y por eso, hay que torturar a la gente poniéndolos esvásticas a fuego y disparando a los que se han rendido a las piernas. Enfermos de mierda.



Esa esvastica y toda la propaganda que sacais no me la creo


----------



## JAGGER (28 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Todo Dios sabía lo que iba a hacer Putin, por eso le han entrado por la cocina. No tienen ni puta idea de lo que piensa Putin, ni lo sabrán.



Y tú lo sabes.


----------



## Zappa (28 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Hablas del que te mete polonio, te asesina, te envenena, te liquida a la mínima que note que puede hacerle sombra??
> Al ejercito que atraca a traición de noche de madrugada con miles de misiles???
> 
> Que yo sepa nadie ataco a Rusia, ellos invadieron la soberania de un pais, ellos entraron matando..



Aun así.

Lo del vídeo que ha puesto @Moderado no se entiende como legítima respuesta al asalto de Rusia, sino a un acto cobarde y miserable.

Lo peor de todo es que aún no hemos visto si Rusia también se ha cebado con los nazis y sus familias, y veremos escenas idénticas solo que del otro lado.

Espero que no, la verdad.


----------



## Marchamaliano (28 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Esa esvastica y toda la propaganda que sacais no me la creo



Claro, la correcta es la de la tv. Yo no saco nada, solo miro y miro. Eso sí, no con las gafas de los amos.


----------



## Marchamaliano (28 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Aun así.
> 
> Lo del vídeo que ha puesto @Moderado no se entiende como legítima respuesta al asalto de Rusia, sino a un acto cobarde y miserable.
> 
> ...



No lo dudes. La espiral de venganzas va a comenzar.


----------



## Roedr (28 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Hablas del que te mete polonio, te asesina, te envenena, te liquida a la mínima que note que puede hacerle sombra??
> Al ejercito que atraca a traición de noche de madrugada con miles de misiles???
> 
> Que yo sepa nadie ataco a Rusia, ellos invadieron la soberania de un pais, ellos entraron matando..



*@Sitezumbanlosoidos*

Sabes de sobra que si México, Cuba o Canadá planearan instalar bases militares rusas ahora mismo quedaría menos de esos países que de Irak. Rusia, como China o USA, no son países, son imperios y todo el mundo sabe que hace falta respetar sus áreas de influencia para evitar una respuesta hostil. Los Ucras, por razones que se me escapan, han aceptado el jueguecito de la expansión de la OTAN/USA y ahora lo están pagando.


----------



## Zepequenhô (28 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1002664



La foto es falsa.


----------



## Zappa (28 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Esa esvastica y toda la propaganda que sacais no me la creo



No son propaganda.
Son personas civiles que han muerto horriblemente y cuyos cadáveres han sido vejados como si fueran basura.


----------



## Expected (28 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> No sé, titulares a bulto de Google indican, que la señora en cuestión tiene la alopecia por un tratamiento de cancer y que el presentador se permitió algun comentario al respecto.
> 
> Nunca se pueden justificar las tortas, pero una explicación del enfado ¿Se puede admitir?. Porque realemente el gracioso le fastidió bien el Oscar al marido porque su mujer, incluso en malas condiciones fotógenicas, se permitió acompañarle en un momento de culminación profesional aun cuando sus condiciones físicas no invitan ni siquiera a acudir a un evento en el que las fotografías recorren el mundo para una situación personal que uno no quisiera inmortalizar y que suele ser temporal.
> 
> Rastrero el presentador fue, si es así, rato largo. Bueno reirse de una alopecia sea cual sea la causa lo será siempre, pero bueno.



Calopez está de acuerdo además. Ya está bien de Hombres blandengues.


----------



## Trajanillo (28 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> No, espérate, que al final va a resultar que la ciudad la ha convertido en ruinas Godzilla en lugar de los putos rusos.



La ciudad esta para lo que podía haber estado bastante bien, porque como los rusos quieran desatar el infierno en la tierra por ejemplo en Leopolis, verás tú la diferencia.
Os va la vida en esto verdad, para vosotros no existe el gris, no dudais de nada, es todo culpa de Rusia. Yo por lo menos me planteo el porque hemos llegado aquí, no todos son santos ni todos son diablos, cada uno va a lo suyo y mientras no os deis cuenta que dentro de unos meses la OTAN estará haciendo lo mismo en otro país porque todo son intereses economicos y geoestrategicos seguireis como ovejas actuando en base a lo que os digan las RRSS y los medios informativos.
En ese caso los muertos los causará la OTAN, bombardeará civiles, cidudades, pero entonces vosotros lo defendereis ovejilmente...


----------



## Alabama Anon (28 Mar 2022)

hahahahahaha


----------



## Trajanillo (28 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Y tú lo sabes.



Yo no, solo lo sabe Putin, pero aquí todos vosotros si lo sabeis...


----------



## Arraki (28 Mar 2022)

Han suspendido la cuenta de twiter de @vicktop55

Cada vez más necesaria la opción del telegram en el foro


----------



## Expected (28 Mar 2022)

El famoso "tonto del pueblo".


----------



## lapetus (28 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Crimea y Dombas para Rusia, que es lo que ya tenía hace 2 meses ¿Para esto merecía la pena la guerra?



Rusia no quería el Donbass. Al revés, lo quería dejar dentro de Ucrania, para poder ejercer influencia política a través de ellos. Por eso en 8 años no le han importado los nazis ni el genocidio lo más mínimo.

Pero no podía dejar que Ucrania lo poseyera totalmente. Y Ucrania iba a lanzar una conquista militar, ni autonomía política ni nada.

Al final Rusia se ha visto obligada a intervenir, en una "solución" que es en realidad de facto una renuncia a influir en Ucrania entera en los años venideros. Ahora con la partición del país en dos zonas lo que va a haber es una limpieza étnica que obligará a los ucranianos de origen ruso a convertirse al nacionalismo ucro o emigrar a Rusia.

La Ucrania resultante sale reforzada y unificada socialmente. Económicamente también, pues ahora le llegará financiación occidental (para que compre material y servicios occidentales) que antes no tenía.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (28 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Este video, el de el cadaver de la chica con la esvástica en la tripa y uno que he visto ayer en el que desnudan completamente a una chica acusada de merodeadora y de robar y la pegan una paliza aplastándole una mano con una piedra que casi me hizo llorar anoche me están comenzando a afectar. No deseo ver más cosas así pero me obligo a ser consciente de que estamos en manos de demonios. Esto va a acabar muy pero que muy mal.



No son demonios; son personas corrientes y molientes.

En caso de guerra estas en manos de crios de 20 años armados, que les da todo igual porque saben que mañana pueden morir y que en en esos momentos tienen todo el poder sobre tu vida y tu muerte. Si en medio de los combates le pegan intencionadamente un tiro o torturan a una muchacha, ya tendran el resto de su vida (si sobreviven) para arrepentirse.

Te recomiendo la pelicula Corazones de Hierro (en la que justamente sale Sean Penn), donde explica bastante bien como a los mandos les da igual lo que hagan unos chavales que saben que han enviado a que maten y los maten.


----------



## Roedr (28 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Han suspendido la cuenta de twiter de @vicktop55
> 
> Cada vez más necesaria la opción del telegram en el foro



Pura censura. El tipo es que además es cuidadoso de no incluir contenido desconsiderado hacia las víctimas.


----------



## arriondas (28 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> La gente apoya a Ucrania porque no tienen ni puta idea de la realidad del conflicto.
> 
> Les ha sido presentado como:
> 
> ...



Algo similar se vio en las guerras de Yugoslavia, pero parece que algunos son muy jóvenes o simplemente no se acuerdan. Batallones como Azov, Aidar y compañía están llenos de gentuza, de delincuentes, de criminales; es algo inherente a muchos grupos paramilitares, se enrolan individuos de mal vivir, procedentes de la marginalidad. La ideología es sólo una excusa, aprovechan la guerra para hacer sus trapicheos y sus ajustes de cuentas con más impunidad que antes. Al final, son una industria en si misma, al estilo de un cártel mexicano. Ni siquiera Kiev tiene un control real sobre ellos.

Son las personas que salían presentadas como "luchadores por la libertad" en más de un medio... y luego te enterabas que en la retaguardia se dedicaban a atracar gasolineras o le metían cuatro tiros al dueño de un hotel porque se encapricharon de su 4x4. O diversas muestras de su sadismo al estilo de los narcos latinoamericanos que salen a la luz.


----------



## vladimirovich (28 Mar 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Rusia no quería el Donbass. Al revés, lo quería dejar dentro de Ucrania, para poder ejercer influencia política a través de ellos. Por eso en 8 años no le han importado los nazis ni el genocidio lo más mínimo.
> 
> Pero no podía dejar que Ucrania lo poseyera totalmente. Y Ucrania iba a lanzar una conquista militar, ni autonomía política ni nada.
> 
> ...



Joder un analisis sobrio e inteligente entre tanto fanboyismo.


----------



## Señor X (28 Mar 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Yo veo que hay gente con muchas ganas de guerra. Y no me refiero solo a los rusos, ucros o yanquis; me sorprende especialmente la beligerancia de los polacos. Parece como si estuviesen dispuestos a ajustar de una vez cuentas históricas con los rusos, ahora o nunca, caiga quien caiga. Y son prácticamente vecinos, cualquier bombardeo ruso fuera de sitio, cualquier F-16 polaco que se pase de frenada...
> 
> Yo tampoco lo tengo claro. Espero que sea porque los años me están volviendo paranoico, pero veo demasiadas ganas de hostias en el mundo.



A los polacos no hay que hacerles ni caso. Son los cuñaos de Europa central. En su historia, tienen el dudoso honor de conseguir que todos sus vecinos, incluso enemistados entre si o de ideologías antagónicas, se pongan de acuerdo para trocearla y enviarla al sumidero de la historia. Hasta ahora, otros les devolvieron el estatus de nación-estado. Quizás esta sea la definitiva y desaparecen. Boletos de la lotería están comprando, eso sin duda.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## tomasjos (28 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Si yo fuera Putin jugaría con eso
> 
> Que Putin les confunda ofreciendo Kaliningrado a Alemania a cambio de un pacto perpetuo de no agresión mutua.



El troleo sería epico


----------



## arriondas (28 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Hablas del que te mete polonio, te asesina, te envenena, te liquida a la mínima que note que puede hacerle sombra??
> Al ejercito que atraca a traición de noche de madrugada con miles de misiles???
> 
> Que yo sepa nadie ataco a Rusia, ellos invadieron la soberania de un pais, ellos entraron matando..



Respuesta pueril. Pasando...


----------



## Don Meliton (28 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Crimea y Dombas para Rusia, que es lo que ya tenía hace 2 meses ¿Para esto merecía la pena la guerra?



Ni Crime ni las republicas del Donbas estaban reconocidas como parte de Rusia o republicas independientes, respectivamente ni por Ucrania ni por la comunidad internacional. 

Si consigue el reconocimiento de las mismas es una victoria para Rusia.

Estas haciendo un papelon en este jilo, tan dificil es reconocer que no se sabe de algo, callar, leer y aprender?


----------



## computer_malfuction (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## lapetus (28 Mar 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> No son demonios; son personas corrientes y molientes.



Es que los demonios más frecuentes somos los humanos.
Los otros también los hay, ellos nos han hecho así, pero normalmente no andan interviniendo en nuestros asuntos. 

Por eso pasad de nacionalismos y de seguidismo al gobernante malvado de turno, que te echa a la guerra para su propio bien.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Mar 2022)

Los misiles que envían los países europeos a cuenta del erario público para atacar y destruir la colección de chatarra sacada de desguaces de la segunda guerra mundial valen muchísimo más que lo que destruyen .

Por lo visto eran 40 km de vehículos destartalados en cuya presencia incidieron mucho los telediarios en su día , siempre para hacer propaganda , de hecho desde hace más de dos años los desinformativos son sólo panfletos para lavar el cerebro a la población.

Las mismas corporaciones supranacionales que son dueñas de las plataformas mediáticas , son las que vendieron las vacunas y endeudaron a las naciones con toda la trama financiera llamada coronavirus , ahora venden armas que cuestan decenas de miles de millones de euros , que son robados a los contribuyentes a través de impuestos saqueadores .

Los políticos con cargos ejecutivos como Sánchez o Biden, no sólo son empleados de esas corporaciones que usan todas las estratagemas necesarias para que puedan conseguir el poder sino que son brokers para arrasar todo lo que puedan desde el puesto de mando . 

Son caballos de Troya igual que se hace con las empresas en la bolsa . Lo que realmente hacen los políticos en los gobiernos son OPAS HOSTILES .

Un país para que funcionase bien no necesita políticos sino técnicos que analicen con buen criterio cada problema a resolver y de su éxito o fracaso dependiese su sueldo o su despido no de las elecciones o criterios ideológicos o lo que es peor , del concubinato , el nepotismo o acuerdos antidemocráticos como el caso de Irene Montero .

véase :





__





Meritocracia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org












Darwinismo social - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org









Nepotismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org








__





Tecnocracia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (28 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Este video, el de el cadaver de la chica con la esvástica en la tripa y uno que he visto ayer en el que desnudan completamente a una chica acusada de merodeadora y de robar y la pegan una paliza aplastándole una mano con una piedra que casi me hizo llorar anoche me están comenzando a afectar. No deseo ver más cosas así pero me obligo a ser consciente de que estamos en manos de demonios. Esto va a acabar muy pero que muy mal.




Si de verdad era una saqueadora ya se puede dar con un canto en los dientes de que la hayan dejado viva, en tiempos de guerra a los saqueadores se les fusila.


----------



## crocodile (28 Mar 2022)

De las pocas veces que un medio ejjjpañol informa sobre las atrocidades ukronazis en Donbas.









Elena Hodovaniuk, ucraniana en A Coruña: «Yo era apolítica, pero la política y la guerra llamaron a mi puerta»


La mujer, natural de Donetsk, regresó a la ciudad herculina de su ciudad natal tras vivir siete años bajo bombardeos continuos



www.lavozdegalicia.es


----------



## Lancero (28 Mar 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Rusia no quería el Donbass. Al revés, lo quería dejar dentro de Ucrania, para poder ejercer influencia política a través de ellos. Por eso en 8 años no le han importado los nazis ni el genocidio lo más mínimo.
> 
> Pero no podía dejar que Ucrania lo poseyera totalmente. Y Ucrania iba a lanzar una conquista militar, ni autonomía política ni nada.
> 
> ...



Y como no va a haber particion de "ucrania" pues relato a la basura.

Toda, todita va a pasar a ser Rusia.


----------



## orcblin (28 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Posible operación triangular.
> No es lo mismo "comprar el gas ruso" que "comprar el gas a los rusos".
> Una posibilidad sería comprarles el gas a los kazajos (que pasa por Rusia), y que como tienen gas, pero no bastante gas, fuesen esos mismos kazajos los que le comprasen gas ruso a los rusos, para completar el lote pedido por Europa occidental.
> Formalmente NO estaríamos ni comprando gas ruso (sino kazajo) ni a los rusos (solo a los kazajos), aunque llegaría exactamente el mismo gas por la misma tubería.



claro y te piensas que los rusos son tontos.
rusia tendrá un contrata con los kazajos y entonces sólo sumistrará ese gas a ese país.
Si después quiere ese país revenderlo y no usarlo puede que que trague rusia.. pero enviar más lo dudo mucho.


----------



## manodura79 (28 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Aun así.
> 
> Lo del vídeo que ha puesto @Moderado no se entiende como legítima respuesta al asalto de Rusia, sino a un acto cobarde y miserable.
> 
> ...



Con el nivel de propaganda que hay ya lo hubiésemos visto. Es que todavía no han podido sacar ni imágenes de niños masacrados.


----------



## fitness (28 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Como vas a meter 50.000 millones de m3 en 300 barcos.
> Para eso cada barco debería tener una capacidad de 166 millones de m3.
> Un barco de 166 millones de m3 !!!!!
> 
> ...



El mayor error de Hitler fue hacer caso del yonky de Goering cuando le dijo que no había ningun problema en suministrar co la lutwafe al 6 ejército si se lo embolsa an enstalingrado todo por no coger un papel y un lápiz


----------



## CEMENTITOS (28 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Putin quería Kiev y matar a Zelenski: por qué no se detendrá en el Donbas.*
> ¡No es el Donbas! Aunque hoy *Moscú *trata de ocultar el fracaso de sus estrategias argumentando que el objetivo de las operaciones militares estaba dirigido únicamente a asegurar el control total de las regiones orientales, basta examinar el desarrollo de los hechos sobre el terreno para comprender que desde un principio el objetivo de *Vladimir Putin* era tomar *Kiev*, eliminar al presidente *Zelenski* junto con los principales líderes políticos y militares de su gobierno y, finalmente, conseguir esclavizar a *Ucrania*.
> 
> 
> ...



El objetivo de Putin no era ese, y no se da ninguna prueba de lo que afirma el titular.
PROPAGANDA ANGLO


----------



## Aurkitu (28 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Esa esvastica y toda la propaganda que sacais no me la creo



¿No quieres creerte que potenciar un nacionalismo supremacista contra parte de la población de tu país no puede generar monstruos? ¿No quieres creerte que liberar y armar a convictos pueden producir atrocidades? ¿No quieres creerte que Ucrania esta amedrentada por auténticos monstruos que llaman a sus vecinos orcos, cucarachas o que no son ni humanos en plena televisión con total impunidad?

No es que no sea creíble, es que es el resultado que otros han decidido por ellos.


----------



## Don Meliton (28 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¿Hace cuánto que no veíamos algo así en Europa?
> 
> Cadáveres apilados como basura pudriéndose al aire.
> 
> ...



Desde las guerras de la Ex-yugoslavia, no hace tanto.

En cuanto a barbaridades cometidas por occidentales, pues no tienes mas que mirar en google los escandalos en los que se han visto envueltos las tropas de interposicion, tambien llamados cascos azules de paises como Australia, tambien es conocido que los norteamericanos hacian la vista gorda a la prostitucion y violacion de ninyos por parte de sus aliados afganos.

No se porque crees que nuestra blanquitud nos hace menos propensos a cometer barbaridades. En cualquier caso ya ves que no es asi.

Y nuestros gobiernos llevan apoyando a bestias como estas desde hace decadas, en Libia, Siria, Irak... todo con el dinero de los contribuyentes y la aquiescencia de las masas satisfechisimas de vivir en paises libres y donde se respetan los derechos humanos.\\\

El occidental medio es un hipocrita, pero eso lleva siendo asi muchos anyos, no cabe sorprenderse ahora.


----------



## keylargof (28 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



  

Me acuerdo la 1ra vez que me saqué un visado para ir a Rusia, pedí uno de 72 horas para dar una conferencia. La de la empresa "central de visados rusos" creo que se llama me dice "tienes que salir estrictamente antes de las 72 horas, saca un visado de más por si acaso se retrasa tu vuelo. Pero tienes entonces que coger más días de hotel para justificar". Le contesté "no me quedo en Rusia ni un minuto más de lo necesario, prefiero dormir en el suelo del aeropuerto".

Puso cara de coño pero esbozó una sonrisilla sabiendo que la primera que no iba a volver a pisar ese estercolero era ella.


----------



## coscorron (28 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Muchas de esas familias de refugiados han perdido todo lo que tenian, yo vi un robo en la autopista y duro segundos, los hijos de puta huelen donde esta el dinero, mejor que los pastores alemanes adiestrados.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1002741



Pues yo pensaba que entre refugiados habría solidaridad y que nuestros amegos les recibirían con las brazos abiertos y un brazo de cuscus .... Bahh es coña. Poco les ha pasado que siguen teniendo el coche y no se han follado al perro.


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Mar 2022)

"China tiene que posicionarse" ya lo ha hecho.


----------



## cryfar74 (28 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Esto es como el titular del otro día en todos los medios de comunicación de pais, con grandes letras....
"Rusia solo concentrara la ofensiva en la parte Oriental de Ucrania". Rusia no había dicho nada de eso, se inventaron el titular.

Al día siguiente lanzaron unos misiles contra unos depósitos de combustible a 30km de la frontera polaca, y los titulares... "Rusia Mintió"...

Pues esto lo veo igual, este titular solo sirve para echar mierda mañana.


----------



## Argentium (28 Mar 2022)

*Muy grave
Lawmkaer Abramov dice que la negativa del g7 a pagar en rublos rusos por el gas provocará definitivamente el cese de los suministros – RIA*
14:44 || 28/03/2022


----------



## JAGGER (28 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Yo no, solo lo sabe Putin, pero aquí todos vosotros si lo sabeis...



Carece de toda lógica tu mensaje.
No me sorprende tratándose de un proputino.


----------



## Dylan Leary (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (28 Mar 2022)

*Rusia dice que cortará el suministro de gas a Europa tras la promesa del G7*
El Grupo de las Siete principales economías acordó rechazar una demanda de Moscú de que el gas se compre solo en moneda rusa.
Vladimir Putin de Rusia hizo la demanda la semana pasada a los países "antipáticos", presumiblemente aquellos que han impuesto sanciones.
Dio instrucciones al banco central del país para que elabore un procedimiento para que los compradores adquieran rublos en Rusia, en un movimiento aparentemente diseñado para respaldar la moneda, que se ha derrumbado frente a otras monedas.
El ministro de Energía de Alemania ha dicho que satisfacer la demanda sería un "incumplimiento claro y unilateral de los contratos existentes".
Agregó que "el pago en rublos no es aceptable e instaremos a las empresas afectadas a que no sigan la demanda de [el presidente ruso Vladimir] Putin".
En represalia, un político ruso dijo que la negativa del G7 definitivamente conducirá a la interrupción de los suministros, según la agencia de noticias Ria. 
Muchos países europeos dependen del gas ruso, aunque el Reino Unido ya ha prohibido las importaciones.









Ukraine war latest: Drone debris hits Kyiv district; Ukrainian forces shell Russian military quarters


Russian forces continued intense attacks on Kyiv and other parts of Ukraine this morning; President Volodymyr Zelenskyy said his country had "no other option" than to win in his New Year's message; watch Michael Clarke's analysis of how the war played out in 2022 as you scroll.




news.sky.com


----------



## bigmaller (28 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Esa esvastica y toda la propaganda que sacais no me la creo



No me la quiero creer. Nos pasa a todos. Pero hay que tener dos cojones y admitir que los mios no son "los buenos". Son un actor mas en una puta guerra. Las peliculas y videojuegos han hecho mucho daño.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (28 Mar 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Desde las guerras de la Ex-yugoslavia, no hace tanto.
> 
> En cuanto a barbaridades cometidas por occidentales, pues no tienes mas que mirar en google los escandalos en los que se han visto envueltos las tropas de interposicion, tambien llamados cascos azules de paises como Australia, tambien es conocido que los norteamericanos hacian la vista gorda a la prostitucion y violacion de ninyos por parte de sus aliados afganos.
> 
> ...



cualquiera que haya estudiado el tema de yugoslavia se va a coscar que llegado el momento de la intervencion de tribunales penales internacionales, solo se castiga a serbios en un 99 por ciento de los casos, cuando se dieron cuenta de lo cantoso que era finalmente condenaron a no se que criminal de guerra de otro de los bandos, por pura verguenza torera no por otra cosa. El propio profesor en clase decia con total normalidad que eso era lo habitual en esos casos

y hace menos de un año hubo un escandalazo total en australia: el tio con mas alto rango de todas sus fuerzas "especiales" se dedicaba, el y su equipo, a matar a cualquier granjero con el que se cruzaban cuando les llegaba un soldado que todavia no tenia ninguna baja en combate. Basicamente lo estrenaban, Simplemente se buscaban un granjero y obligaban al soldado a matarlo. Eso en españa no salio ni una sola noticia, ni en europa, pero en australia fue escandalo total. En el resto de paises anglos tampoco se dijo nada de nada, como si no hubiera pasado, que entre anglos no se pisan la manguera


----------



## Egam (28 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Zelenski ofrece negociar el Donbass
> 
> *Zelenski ofrece negociar el Donbass*
> 
> ...



No muestra ser muy inteligente. Dombas ya no es Ucrania.
Debería hablar sobre Kharkov, Kherson u Odessa. Luego será demasiado tarde


----------



## cobasy (28 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> De las pocas veces que un medio ejjjpañol informa sobre las atrocidades ukronazis en Donbas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Mar 2022)

Las atrocidades vistas ater por todas las redes han provocado la caida definitiva de Salo. En el telediarreo de la Secta no han tocado el tema de Ucrania hasta pasada media hora, como si no existiese, esto ha sido como el asesinato del periodista yanqui por las tropas de Tachito Somoza, la debacle, a los nazis solo les queda correr a esconderse tras las pilas bautismales polacas.


----------



## Trajanillo (28 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Carece de toda lógica tu mensaje.
> No me sorprende tratándose de un proputino.



Joder me viene un argentino a hablarme de logica y de tacharme de ¿neutrino? es curioso teneis la mente tan cuadriculada que sois incapaces de pensar que haya gente que no se posicione y que le toque los cojones que no me puede informar desde los dos puntos de vista por ejemplo. A vosotros os da igual porque para vosotros pensar es mucho trabajo mejor que lo hagan otros por vosotros verdad ovino?


----------



## Remequilox (28 Mar 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> claro y te piensas que los rusos son tontos.
> rusia tendrá un contrata con los kazajos y entonces sólo sumistrará ese gas a ese país.
> Si después quiere ese país revenderlo y no usarlo puede que que trague rusia.. pero enviar más lo dudo mucho.



No digo que se trate de engañar a los rusos. Digo que se trata de montar un teatrillo de común acuerdo entre todas las partes. 
Y tal y como han comentado otros foreros, eso implica:

a.- Ya se hizo una jugada similar en una de las crónicas crisis del gas con Ucrania (por los robos y los impagos de Ucrania al gas ruso). Rusia y Kazajistán siguieron enviando gas a través de Ucrania hacia Europa occidental, y se acordó "políticamente" que el gas que los ucranianos "despistasen" para uso propio, sería gas kazajo (más barato) y no gas ruso (más caro). Eso sí, a cambio de aceptar-tolerar ese "despiste" para uso propio, Ucrania se comprometió a no robar y revender más gas (Ucrania se auto-asignaba como para consumo propio -bonificado- cuotas de gas que luego revendía a Europa occidental tirando precios. Eso, si lo reconocía y pagaba, que a veces ni eso)

b.- Hace falta la intermediación de terceros intermediarios, terceros intermediarios y sus bufetes de abogados asesores que solo por poner su nombre, se llevan una buena tajada (y buena parte de ella, libre de impuestos en bonitos paraísos fiscales)


----------



## Trajanillo (28 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Rusia dice que cortará el suministro de gas a Europa tras la promesa del G7*
> El Grupo de las Siete principales economías acordó rechazar una demanda de Moscú de que el gas se compre solo en moneda rusa.
> Vladimir Putin de Rusia hizo la demanda la semana pasada a los países "antipáticos", presumiblemente aquellos que han impuesto sanciones.
> Dio instrucciones al banco central del país para que elabore un procedimiento para que los compradores adquieran rublos en Rusia, en un movimiento aparentemente diseñado para respaldar la moneda, que se ha derrumbado frente a otras monedas.
> ...



No ha roto todos los contratos que tenía Rusia con Occidente con las sanciones? O solo se respetan aquellos que quiere Occidente.

La doble moral que no soporto de nadie, coño se consecuente, sancionas pues sanciones, te joden a ti esas sanciones tanto como al sancionado, pues la proxima vez lo piensas mejor, al final Europa jodida porque al abuelito cebolleta se le ha puesto en los Huevos.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (28 Mar 2022)

A los que preguntan:
Los embargos provocarían que el rublo se desplomase, pero obligando a pagar en rublos el gas, las empresas extranjeras tienen que adquirir rublos en el mercado, que solo pueden salir del Banco Central ruso. Si la gente pide rublos eso hace que su precio aumente, es decir, el rublo no se hunde respecto al dólar sino al contrario.
Por eso a los EEUU no les interesa que otras monedas se usen, porque resta demanda a la suya.


----------



## Don Meliton (28 Mar 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Rusia no quería el Donbass. Al revés, lo quería dejar dentro de Ucrania, para poder ejercer influencia política a través de ellos. Por eso en 8 años no le han importado los nazis ni el genocidio lo más mínimo.
> 
> Pero no podía dejar que Ucrania lo poseyera totalmente. Y Ucrania iba a lanzar una conquista militar, ni autonomía política ni nada.
> 
> ...



Entonces estas reconociendo que la intervencion rusa fue un movimiento defensivo en respuesta a un inminente ataque ukro a las provincias del Donbass?

Es interesante, porque lo habia leido a Pepe Escobar y otros diciendo esto, pero no he visto a nadie que le hiciera mucho caso a la teoria, Viendo que un CM otanero le da el visto bueno, y que todos los protaneros del hilo la aplauden, voy a empezar a creer que la teoria tenia cierto peso.

Por


----------



## Dylan Leary (28 Mar 2022)

Alexander Nevzorov, banned in Russia, contacted the Azov regiment

☝ "Amazing people. There is no relation to any "Nazism". The result of our communication was an appeal to Russia. I hope, although it will help to pump out the shit that Putin and Solovyov piled there from the skulls of poor Russians."


----------



## Dylan Leary (28 Mar 2022)

The editorial board of the Russian newspaper Novaya Gazeta stated (Роскомнагляд виніс "Новой газете" друге попередження про порушення російських законів: видання призупинило роботу), suspending its activities until the end of the war in Ukraine.

"We have received another warning from Roskomnadzor. After that, we stop publishing the newspaper online and on paper — "until the end "of the special operation on the territory of Ukraine," the editorial board said in a statement.

It should be noted that two warnings from Roskomnadzor threaten the publication with revocation of the media license and closure.


----------



## Zepequenhô (28 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1002937
> 
> hahahahahaha



A este ¿no lo habían matado, tres veces?


----------



## bubibartra (28 Mar 2022)

Egam dijo:


> No muestra ser muy inteligente. Dombas ya no es Ucrania.
> Debería hablar sobre Kharkov, Kherson u Odessa. Luego será demasiado tarde



Kherson está perdido. Desde Crimea los gobernantes han pedido reclamo públicos de que eso es "históricamente Rusia" "una unidad con Crimea" y blablabla 

Que no se devuelve vamos. Crimea presiona mucho y públicamente


----------



## pemebe (28 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Putin quería Kiev y matar a Zelenski: por qué no se detendrá en el Donbas.*
> ¡No es el Donbas! Aunque hoy *Moscú *trata de ocultar el fracaso de sus estrategias argumentando que el objetivo de las operaciones militares estaba dirigido únicamente a asegurar el control total de las regiones orientales, basta examinar el desarrollo de los hechos sobre el terreno para comprender que desde un principio el objetivo de *Vladimir Putin* era tomar *Kiev*, eliminar al presidente *Zelenski* junto con los principales líderes políticos y militares de su gobierno y, finalmente, conseguir esclavizar a *Ucrania*.
> 
> 
> ...



Si putin hubiera querido matar a Zelensky, habria hecho lo mismo que hicieron los americanos:









Los aliados bombardean la residencia vacía de Milosevic en una escalada de los ataques


Misiles aliados destrozaron en la madrugada de ayer la casa de Slobodan Milosevic en un certero ataque aéreo contra su residencia oficial en Belgrado.




elpais.com













La OTAN bombardea intensamente el palacio de Gadafi


Los ataques, a plena luz del día, han sido los más potentes desde que comenzó la contienda.- El líder libio ha aparecido en televisión para insistir en que no se irá ni vivo ni muerto




elpais.com


----------



## Rudi Rocker (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## cryfar74 (28 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Muy grave
> Lawmkaer Abramov dice que la negativa del g7 a pagar en rublos rusos por el gas provocará definitivamente el cese de los suministros – RIA*
> 14:44 || 28/03/2022



Segun leo, el grupo de G7 cree que Rusia va de farol, y que no puede permitirse dejar de vender el gas y recibir ingresos. Y que por eso van a forzar no pagar en Rublos.

Conforme se acerca el momento habrá que ver quien tiene razon.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Mar 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> A este ¿no lo habían matado, tres veces?



Aquí unas 6 veces más o menos los troles nazis…


----------



## Dylan Leary (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## lasoziedad (28 Mar 2022)

*Finlandia aísla a Rusia: corta el último rail con la Unión Europea*

*El último tren Allegro procedente de San Petersburgo llegará a la capital finlandesa este domingo,
es el transporte para llegar a la Unión Europea desde Rusia.*

Laura Martin Sanjuan@laura_publisher 
Actualizado a: 28 de marzo de 2022 08:21 CEST

Los *trenes Allegro* fueron protagonistas las primeras semanas de la guerra cuando los ciudadanos rusos no paraban de cogerlos y huir de su país, y ciudadanos finlandeses huían también del país. Ahora esa comunicación se va a cortar, el domingo será el último día.

La compañía ferroviaria de Finlandia anunció ayer la *interrupción del tráfico en la línea que une San Petersburgo y Helsinki*, por donde circulan los últimos trenes que permiten a los ciudadanos rusos llegar a territorio la Unión Europea. La conexión se había mantenido para permitir a los ciudadanos finlandeses o rusos, que eran las únicas nacionalidades autorizadas a embarcar, salieran de Rusia.

*Fin a la conexión Rusia – Finlandia en tren*

“Hasta ahora, hemos continuado con el servicio Allegro de acuerdo con las recomendaciones oficiales, para garantizar el regreso de los finlandeses a Finlandia”, dijo Topi Simola, vicepresidente de VR, en un comunicado a la prensa. El Gobierno cree que se ha dado tiempo suficiente a quienes han querido regresar y que “operar el servicio ya no es apropiado” en vista de las *sanciones contra Rusia.*

Los trenes han estado operando con una media de 700 pasajeros al día; los últimos días la ocupación era en torno al 60%, una cifra similar previa a la guerra. Apenas lleva dos meses de funcionamiento normal tras la pandemia.

Y es *que el Allegro estuvo suspendido durante meses debido a las restricciones de viaje por la pandemia* y volvió a circular en diciembre de 2021, cuando mejoró la situación epidemiológica, con *dos trenes diarios* en cada sentido.

*Quién utilizaba el tren*

Solamente los ciudadanos rusos que ya tenían una visa europea Schengen y una vacuna contra la COVID reconocida por la Unión Europea (la vacuna rusa Sputnik V no está reconocida) podían subir al tren Allegro. Ahora, solo se podrá acceder a Finlandia en vehículo particular.

*Conexión Kaliningrado*

*Hay otro punto de salida de Rusia* que aún se puede utilizar, es la conexión que hay, con una frecuencia de cien trenes al mes, que une *Kaliningrado* con el resto de Rusia a través del territorio de la UE, ya que pasa por *Lituania*, pero *los ciudadanos rusos en tránsito no pueden bajarse cuando se detiene en la ciudad de Vilna. El viaje suele durar más de 15 horas.* La compañía RussianTrain no dispone on line de trenes disponibles lo que queda de marzo. Y la web de cercanías rusa RZD tiene el acceso fuera de Rusia capado.


----------



## arriondas (28 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> No ha roto todos los contratos que tenía Rusia con Occidente con las sanciones? O solo se respetan aquellos que quiere Occidente.
> 
> La doble moral que no soporto de nadie, coño se consecuente, sancionas pues sanciones, te joden a ti esas sanciones tanto como al sancionado, pues la proxima vez lo piensas mejor, al final Europa jodida porque al abuelito cebolleta se le ha puesto en los Huevos.



Han roto unilateralmente contratos de todo tipo, desde dejar de suministrar repuestos a los aviones comerciales hasta los derechos de emisión de las ciertas retransmisores deportivas (algunas ligas europeas, fórmula 1, etc) Incluso Eurosport Rusia cerrada, y sus trabajadores a la calle.

Doble moral repugnante; yo lo hago y no pasa nada, pero si me lo hacen a mí como respuesta pongo el grito en el cielo. ¿Pero estos bodoques pensaban que lamer el culo a la momia les iba a salir gratis?


----------



## Alabama Anon (28 Mar 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> A este ¿no lo habían matado, tres veces?



Vamos pa la 4ta ...


----------



## Don Meliton (28 Mar 2022)

Al final de la cacareada intervencion de Selensky en los Oscars, nada.

No pudieron ni guardan un minuto de silencio, Ucrania solo se merece 30 segundos de su valioso tiempo.

A moment of silence, and a plea, for Ukraine at Oscars | AP News


----------



## Burbujístico (28 Mar 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Eso si es un himno y no lo nuestro



En verdad es el himno de la Unión Soviética, el Ruso era tan Dimitry de mierda que Putin recuperó el soviético.

Enviat des del meu POCOPHONE F1 usant Tapatalk


----------



## coscorron (28 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Segun leo, el grupo de G7 cree que Rusia va de farol, y que no puede permitirse dejar de vender el gas y recibir ingresos. Y que por eso van a forzar no pagar en Rublos.
> 
> Conforme se acerca el momento habrá que ver quien tiene razon.



Pues preparense para el frio ... Aunque el tipo de cambio de momento dice lo contrario.




Esto es raro porque si fuera cierto el tipo de cambio dolar - rublo se desplomaría directamente pero ocurre lo contrario y debe ser por algo que ha dicho un forero pero no he visto en los medios de que se ha fijado un tipo de cambio rublo -oro fijo o sea un patrón oro.


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Mar 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Al final de la cacareada intervencion de Selensky en los Oscars, nada.
> 
> No pudieron ni guardan un minuto de silencio, Ucrania solo se merece 30 segundos de su valioso tiempo.
> 
> A moment of silence, and a plea, for Ukraine at Oscars | AP News



Ucrania solo merece la absoluta destrucción, los nazis a Idlib y las gorroña gorroña a dar por culo a España.


----------



## Marchamaliano (28 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> .. solo les queda correr a esconderse tras las pilas bautismales polacas.



Sólo un apunte. Esos no son cristianos, son animales del demonio.


----------



## lasoziedad (28 Mar 2022)

*
Rusia expulsa a tres trabajadores de la embajada de Eslovaquia en Moscú

Rusia *ha comunicado este lunes a la delegación diplomática de Eslovaquia en Moscú *de la expulsión en 72 horas de tres de sus trabajadores*, en respuesta a una acción similar llevada a cabo por las autoridades de Bratislava hace unos días.

El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia ha emitido un comunicado en el que ha comunicado que el embajador de Eslovaquia,* Lubomír Rehák*, ha sido informado de esta decisión, que ha sido tomada como respuesta a la expulsión hace un par de semanas de *tres diplomáticos rusos de la delegación diplomática de Bratislava.*


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Mar 2022)

Las ratas continuan asesinando:


----------



## lasoziedad (28 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Segun leo, el grupo de G7 cree que Rusia va de farol, y que no puede permitirse dejar de vender el gas y recibir ingresos. Y que por eso van a forzar no pagar en Rublos.
> 
> Conforme se acerca el momento habrá que ver quien tiene razon.



*El G7 considera "inaceptable" pagar suministros a Rusia en rublos *

*Los ministros de Economía del G7 *han coincidido en el día de hoy en calificar de *"inaceptable"* la exigencia del presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, de que los suministros de gas y de otras fuentes de energía sean pagados en rublos.

"Todos los ministros coincidieron en que exigir el pago en rublos* constituye una violación de los contratos vigentes*. Un pago en rublos es inaceptable y pedimos a las empresas que rechacen la petición de Putin", ha asegurado el ministro alemán de Economía, Robert Habeck, tras una conferencia digital con sus colegas.

Este año, Alemania desempeña *la presidencia de turno del grupo de países que reúne a las principales potencias económicas mundiales*. Por otra parte, Habeck dijo que la exigencia de Putin puede verse como un síntoma de que las sanciones al banco central ruso que impiden el comercio de divisas con otros países lo tienen "contra la pared".

"La exigencia de Putin de que el gas se pague en rublos es *una prueba de que está contra la pared*", ha concluido Habeck.


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> ambulancia blindada, BAE Systems Land Systems OMC,



700.000 euros de ambulancia, una Rg-31 sudafricana, somos muy generosos con los extraños...


----------



## Marchamaliano (28 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


>



Que si coño, que todos los vídeos son mentira.




Que este tío, que encima es anglo, también esta a sueldo de Putin. No tenéis vergüenza amparando esta basura de neonazis. Sinvergüenzas.


----------



## Zepequenhô (28 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Vamos pa la 4ta ...



Si la guerra fuera en Twitter, los tanques ukronazis desfilaban por París el miércoles y por Madrid el viernes.


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Sólo un apunte. Esos no son cristianos, son animales del demonio.



Cristo es el hijo de BAAL.


----------



## Don Meliton (28 Mar 2022)

Europa se creia que los rusos iban a suministrarle petroleo el tiempo suficiente como para que pudieran montar el tinglao con los EEUU y luego cuando a ellos les viniera bien, aplicar, esta vez de verdad de la buena, aplicar las sanciones.

Tienen 3 dias para encontrar rublos o quedarse sin gas, a ver que se les ocurre a la panda de luces que nos gobiernan.

Supongo que lo arreglaran con una resolucion y un pianista.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (28 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> La gente apoya a Ucrania porque no tienen ni puta idea de la realidad del conflicto.
> 
> Les ha sido presentado como:
> 
> ...



Y no solo eso!
Fíjate que quienes promueven este conflicto (los EEUU) ni siquiera aparecen en la ecuación. Y seguirán en la oscuridad, ya que todos los media occidentales les pertenecen.
En medio los dirigentes europeos TRAIDORES, vendiendo los ciudadanos a intereses extranjeros.


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zepequenhô (28 Mar 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Europa se creia que los rusos iban a suministrarle petroleo el tiempo suficiente como para que pudieran montar el tinglao con los EEUU y luego cuando a ellos les viniera bien, aplicar, esta vez de verdad de la buena, aplicar las sanciones.
> 
> Tienen 3 dias para encontrar rublos o quedarse sin gas, a ver que se les ocurre a la panda de luces que nos gobiernan.
> 
> Supongo que lo arreglaran con una resolucion y un pianista.



Como lo van a arreglar es pegando un subidón a la factura de la electricidad que nos vamos a cagar.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Se destruyó una base de Azov en Mariupol y las fuerzas restantes de Azov se redujeron a la mitad. Según informes sobre el terreno, están dejando atrás distritos enteros para retirarse a la fábrica de Azovstal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como se retiren hacia Azovstal y no se entreguen, no va a quedar piedra sobre piedra.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *El G7 considera "inaceptable" pagar suministros a Rusia en rublos *
> 
> *Los ministros de Economía del G7 *han coincidido en el día de hoy en calificar de *"inaceptable"* la exigencia del presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, de que los suministros de gas y de otras fuentes de energía sean pagados en rublos.
> 
> ...



Los que estarán contra la pared son ellos como les corten el gas…que van a hacer ¿invadir Rusia?


----------



## Bulldozerbass (28 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> A ver, un respeto por nuestro chunta, chunta.



Ya quisieran muchas naciones que su himno tuviera esa letra.


----------



## lasoziedad (28 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los que estarán contra la pared son ellos como les corten el gas…que van a hacer ¿invadir Rusia?



Van a bajar la calefacción.


----------



## Zepequenhô (28 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los que estarán contra la pared son ellos como les corten el gas…que van a hacer ¿invadir Rusia?



Enfadarse y aguantar la respiración.

Acordaos de la crisis del petróleo de los años 70. Fue el arma de los países árabes.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (28 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *El G7 considera "inaceptable" pagar suministros a Rusia en rublos *
> 
> *Los ministros de Economía del G7 *han coincidido en el día de hoy en calificar de *"inaceptable"* la exigencia del presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, de que los suministros de gas y de otras fuentes de energía sean pagados en rublos.
> 
> ...



Pues nada, como es incumplimiento de contrato, que no se ejecuten las acciones de suministro derivadas de él y santaspascuas. Que se joda mi sargento que esta noche no ceno. Que se joda Putin que este invierno no me caliento.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Mar 2022)

"....
En el asentamiento de tipo urbano de Primorsk, cerca de Berdyansk, los militares rusos realizaron una inspección en el lugar de residencia de Viktor Plotnikov, miembro de la organización nacionalista Right Sector (prohibida en Rusia).


Plotnikov era el líder de los "derechistas" locales que aterrorizaban a la población del pueblo. Los agentes del orden señalaron numerosos hechos de comisión de delitos contra civiles, así como violencia.

Una gran cantidad de armas y municiones, certificados de premios por la participación en operaciones punitivas en el Donbass, así como muchas fotografías de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, que representan a soldados de la Wehrmacht y la UPA ("Ejército Insurgente de Ucrania", prohibido en Rusia) , fueron encontrados en la casa del nacionalista. Además, las fuerzas de seguridad encontraron materiales de campaña y literatura extremista.

Durante el llamado ATO, Plotnikov participó en las hostilidades en la LDNR como parte del 24º batallón de asalto separado "Aidar" (prohibido en Rusia) y en el batallón de voluntarios chechenos de Sheikh Mansur, "famoso" por su crueldad.

Entre las fotografías en la casa de Plotnikov, también encontraron una foto del propietario con el ex Ministro del Interior de Ucrania, Arsen Avakov, quien en un momento formó un "ejército privado" de nacionalistas que era casi paralelo a las estructuras estatales. .......


----------



## Bartleby (28 Mar 2022)

En Rusia aún quedaba un medio independiente. Aquí hace tiempo que desaparecieron. 









Nóvaya Gazeta, el último medio independiente en Rusia, suspende su publicación tras las advertencias del Kremlin


Está dirigido por Dmitri Murátov, premio Nobel de la Paz por su defensa de la libertad de prensa




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Dylan Leary (28 Mar 2022)

Russian Weekly Oil Exports Drop 26% as Buyers Look Elsewhere







www.bloomberg.com


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Mar 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Los rusos han encontrado una auténtica casa de los horrores en Mariupol, cientos de cadaveres de civiles apilados en los sotanos de los edificios.
> 
> Torturas, violaciones, vejaciones y esvásticas marcadas en el cuerpo con sopletes.
> 
> ...



Todos esos cadaveres son de mujeres jovenes, esta claro a que se dedicaban los ultranacionalistas del Azov...

PD- En las fotografias de la morgue, tambien se ven un numero extrañamente alto de mujeres jovenes, que asco y que hijos de puta.


----------



## Marchamaliano (28 Mar 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Como lo van a arreglar es pegando un subidón a la factura de la electricidad que nos vamos a cagar.



Pues cuidado con tensar la cuerda, que lo de los camioneros se va a quedar en un paseo por el jardín de infancia.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Mar 2022)

*Rusia decide revisar las cuotas injustas para que los estadounidenses capturen peces en el mar de Bering*


El área de producción en esta región se dividió según un acuerdo de 1990 firmado por el entonces jefe del departamento de economía exterior de la Unión Soviética, Eduard Shevardnadze, y el secretario de Estado de los Estados Unidos, James Baker. El acuerdo preveía la división de las poblaciones de peces del mar de Bering en una proporción del 80 al 20 por ciento (alrededor de 1,4 millones de toneladas y alrededor de 400 mil toneladas, respectivamente) a favor de los pescadores estadounidenses.

Ahora Moscú ha decidido revisar estas cuotas injustas. Así, Aleksey Shestakov expresó la idea de aumentar la parte de la captura rusa o abolir por completo las cuotas existentes. Yuri Trutnev sugirió cambiar esta proporción a 50 a 50, lo que permitiría a los pescadores rusos aumentar la captura total permitida (TAC) hasta 2-2,5 veces.

Mientras tanto, según Alexei Osintsev, director de la Asociación de Propietarios de Flotas Pesqueras, cada vez hay menos peces grandes en el Mar de Bering. En una entrevista con Kommersant, el experto señaló que en tales condiciones es necesario reducir las tasas de captura para el lado estadounidense, pero al mismo tiempo no aumentar el TAC para los rusos


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## EGO (28 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



uuuyuyuy

Aqui en el floro hay unos cuantos prorusitos exptariados que viven en Rusia.

A hacer las maletas toca y a volver a la malvada España NWO.


----------



## Remequilox (28 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> ... no puede permitirse dejar de vender el gas y recibir ingresos. ...



Precisamente por eso exigen rublos y no €uros o dólare$, que son congelados.
Cobrar en €uros o dólare$ para Rusia, ahora mismo, es regalar gas.


----------



## Zappa (28 Mar 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Al final de la cacareada intervencion de Selensky en los Oscars, nada.
> 
> No pudieron ni guardan un minuto de silencio, Ucrania solo se merece 30 segundos de su valioso tiempo.
> 
> A moment of silence, and a plea, for Ukraine at Oscars | AP News



¿Tu crees que el bofetón que es toda la comidilla ahora en EEUU es por casualidad?

Esto: Will Smith le parte la cara al presentador de los Oscar...

Su público no tiene cerebro para entender un conflicto complejo, así que mejor que dejen de mirar, no sea que los pocos listos que tienen por allí aten cabos y empiecen a decir lo que no deben.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Que si coño, que todos los vídeos son mentira.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese periodista va a acabar mal del coco, seguidlo en youtube, es brutal como está Mariúpol de Cadáveres por las calles y la gente haciendo vida normal. Más vale que los empiecen a enterrar o van a tener epidemias.


----------



## Argentium (28 Mar 2022)

*El portavoz militar de Ucrania dice que no ve señales en el terreno de que las fuerzas rusas hayan abandonado el plan de rodear Kyiv*
15:33 || 28/03/2022


----------



## MagicPep (28 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> "La exigencia de Putin de que el gas se pague en rublos es *una prueba de que está contra la pared*", ha concluido Habeck.



en serio, si estuvieran tan desesperados acpetarian cualquier moneda...

el problema en Europa es que nadie esta al volante


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Mar 2022)

Stalin, que no era ruso, fue financiado por los americanos los cuales les llevaron las armas con las que pudo atacar a Alemania e impedir la unificación de Europa . 


Stalin, Churchill y Roosevelt tenían los mismos jefes igual que ahora Putin, Biden y Boris Jhonson .

Todos ellos son empleados de las organizaciones supranacionales que dirigen el mundo y que están organizando un nuevo " reseteo " de la economía a costa de los países europeos. 

No fue segunda guerra mundial , puesto que no cayó ninguna bomba en Estados Unidos. Fue un ataque contra Europa igual que ahora. 

STALIN NO ERA RUSO , ERA UN SICARIO GENOCIDA AL SERVICIO DE LOS DE SIEMPRE . 


( ...) tres meses después de que los nazis invadieran la URSS en la denominada « Operación Barbarroja», los Estados Unidos iniciaron el envío masivo de ayuda a las tierras de Stalin. Los soviéticos recibieron, por ejemplo, una cantidad de *carne enlatada* tan grande como para dar de comer a todos sus soldados, *13 millones de botas de fieltro *y -lo más importante- *vehículos como camiones y jeeps*. Estos últimos ofrecieron una ventaja al Ejército Rojo con respecto a sus enemigos, ya que les permitieron moverse rápido por el terreno. Por su parte, el transporte de los nazis comenzaba a escasear.

Aunque aceptó de buen agrado la ayuda, a Stalin no le pareció bien ir aireando que el capitalismo le estaba ayudando a ganar la guerra. Por ello, *se inventó todo tipo de mentiras *para que sus soldados creyesen, por ejemplo, que los vehículos ligeros en los que se desplazaban eran de fabricación soviética.

( ....)

los *soldados soviéticos *empiezan a caer bajo el plomo enemigo.

En el desconcierto, se oye un grito: «¡Es imposible, corred camaradas!».

Guiados por esa voz, los soldados se dan la vuelta e inician una rápida carrera para salvar su vida. Es en ese momento cuando otra voz, esta vez la de un *comisario*, se alza por encima del ruido: «¡Ni un solo paso atrás, Stalin lo ordena. No hay retirada!». Pero nadie le escucha, pues la desbandada es total. Acto seguido el oficial hace un signo al soldado que, a su lado, maneja una ametralladora pesada y le ordena disparar… *sobre sus propios compañeros*. Atrapados entre el fuego nazi y el amigo, los reclutas que aún vivían caen al suelo, muertos.

A pesar de que lo explicado en las líneas anteriores parece la escena de una película, lo cierto es que es una situación que se vivió en multitud de ocasiones por culpa de la «*Orden 227*». Esta, fue una normativa dictada por Iósif Stalin (el líder supremo de la U.R.S.S. durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial) en la que se establecía que todo aquel soldado soviético que *se retirase sin el permiso expreso del alto mando *sería *disparado* por sus «camaradas oficiales» sin juicio previo.










La cruel orden de Stalin de disparar sobre sus propias tropas si se retiraban


La «Orden 227» establecía que todo soldado que diera «un solo paso atrás» mientras defendía la U.R.S.S. debía ser ejecutado por sus oficiales



www.abc.es













La gran mentira de Stalin para esconder que el Ejército Rojo ganó la IIGM con ayuda de EE.UU.


Después de que Rusia haya afirmado que actuará conjuntamente en Alepo con EE.UU., repasamos las épocas de la Historia en que ambos países trabajaron juntos por un bien común



www.abc.es










Lo de Ucrania es la 2ª parte del coronavirus. Es una nueva pantomima para de la agenda 2030 = arruinar a Europa y llenarla de negros


¿ POR QUÉ NO USAN EL CORONAVIRUS PARA ATACAR A LAS TROPAS RUSAS QUE ES GRATIS ? ¿ POR QUÉ NO LO USA PUTIN PARA ATACAR A UCRANIA ? Los americanos para salir de su enorme crisis estructural provocada por el crack del 29 decidieron saquear Europa porque era la parte del mundo con más recursos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Egam (28 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Segun leo, el grupo de G7 cree que Rusia va de farol, y que no puede permitirse dejar de vender el gas y recibir ingresos. Y que por eso van a forzar no pagar en Rublos.
> 
> Conforme se acerca el momento habrá que ver quien tiene razon.



Incompetentes, se creen que esto es poker.

Lo mejor que puede pasar, que salgamos a las calles a colgar a los políticos del palo más alto.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Mar 2022)

Patrick Lancaster News. No apto para sensibles +18.....El tipo se financia con Crowdfunding no pertenece a ningún medio.


----------



## ferrys (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zappa (28 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Y no solo eso!
> Fíjate que quienes promueven este conflicto (los EEUU) ni siquiera aparecen en la ecuación. Y seguirán en la oscuridad, ya que todos los media occidentales les pertenecen.
> En medio los dirigentes europeos TRAIDORES, vendiendo los ciudadanos a intereses extranjeros.



De hecho, no se si os habéis fijado (ya lo he dicho antes pero lo vuelvo a repetir)

En EEUU ahora ya no importa Ucrania.

Importa esto:





__





Will Smith le parte la cara al presentador de los Oscar...


...por llamar calva a su mujer usando una broma. Las bromas de calvos solamente son divertidas si se hacen contra los hombres.




www.burbuja.info





No es casualidad.

Ahora que el conflicto se está recrudeciendo, la gente empezaría a pensar, los pocos que aún puedan por allí.
Pero con el bofetón, se terminó el conflicto de Ucrania, por lo que a EEUU se refiere pasará a un segundo plano de momento.

Están desviando la atención de la gente del conflicto tras echar gasolina.

Me pregunto por qué.


----------



## piru (28 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Ya quisieran muchas naciones que su himno tuviera esa letra.




Cojonuda:

Loolo, loolo,
lolo, lolo, lololo,
lo, lo, lo, lo, lo
lololo lololooo
lolo, lololo, lololo,
lolo, lo, lo, 
lo, lo, lolo, lo, lo, lo


----------



## keylargof (28 Mar 2022)

Ya saca Putin lo bueno! 



txusky_g dijo:


> Atención que los rusos se han puestos serios y han sacado ya los Armata y la última tecnología militar:


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (28 Mar 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Hombre, una embajada diplomatica esta para eso; para practicar la diplomacia.
> 
> Lo de publicar en su twitter caricaturas en contra del pais que les acoge, sobra.



En teoría. Hay otras embajadas que se dedican a montar revoluciones de colores e incluso golpes de estado en los países que las acogen. También hay gobiernos europeos que están instigando a través de los medios de comunicación la rusofobia, incluso presionando a estamentos deportivos, sociales, culturales...para que excluyan a todo lo que huela a ruso. Así que creo que la embajada ha sido bastante diplomática en en su twit.


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (28 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Posible operación triangular.
> No es lo mismo "comprar el gas ruso" que "comprar el gas a los rusos".
> Una posibilidad sería comprarles el gas a los kazajos (que pasa por Rusia), y que como tienen gas, pero no bastante gas, fuesen esos mismos kazajos los que le comprasen gas ruso a los rusos, para completar el lote pedido por Europa occidental.
> Formalmente NO estaríamos ni comprando gas ruso (sino kazajo) ni a los rusos (solo a los kazajos), aunque llegaría exactamente el mismo gas por la misma tubería.



Menudas polladas escribís algunos. 
Kazakhstan es parte de la Unión Económica Euroasiática, junto a Rusia y Bielorrusia.


----------



## Aurkitu (28 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> 700.000 euros de ambulancia, una Rg-31 sudafricana, somos muy generosos con los extraños...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003006



Y por lo que están demostrando ser, la van a utilizar para transportar los javelin o algo peor...


----------



## pemebe (28 Mar 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Rusia no quería el Donbass. Al revés, lo quería dejar dentro de Ucrania, para poder ejercer influencia política a través de ellos. Por eso en 8 años no le han importado los nazis ni el genocidio lo más mínimo.
> 
> Pero no podía dejar que Ucrania lo poseyera totalmente. Y Ucrania iba a lanzar una conquista militar, ni autonomía política ni nada.
> 
> ...



Es verdad, pero tambien al contrario, los ucranianos nacionalistas en la zona rusa tendran que emigrar a la nueva Ucrania. Y esto ha pasado mucho en Europa Oriental.

El problema es que la Nueva Ucrania va a ser mucho más pobre que la antigua y solo para ponerla al nivel anterior al 24 de febrero se va a comer todo el dinero que necesitamos especialmente los paises del Sur de Europa.


----------



## Abstenuto (28 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Esa esvastica y toda la propaganda que sacais no me la creo



El batallón Azov y otros batallones de la Guardia Nacional son autores de crímenes de guerra bien documentados desde 2014. Lee este hilo



A nadie debería sorprender que los sigan cometiendo ahora


----------



## cobasy (28 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> De hecho, no se si os habéis fijado (ya lo he dicho antes pero lo vuelvo a repetir)
> 
> En EEUU ahora ya no importa Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Ya tienen los contratos que necesitaban...y la realineacion de Europa?


----------



## Zappa (28 Mar 2022)

cobasy dijo:


> Ya tienen los contratos que necesitaban...y la realineacion de Europa?



Y si se mantienen lejos de esto, al igual que los chinos, el que pierda tendrá que someterse DEL TODO al otro bloque par su reconstrucción.
Me temo que quieren repetir lo que les hizo ser ricos en 1946.


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Y por lo que están demostrando ser, la van a utilizar para transportar los javelin o algo peor...



Eso seguro, llevaran los cohetes de 122 milimetros y los atgm, como los de Hamas en Gaza !!!.

PD- Todas esas armas nos haran falta dentro de muy poco, el Viruelo nos lleva a una guerra.


----------



## Harman (28 Mar 2022)

Prefieren intentar cogerlos vivos.


----------



## Azrael_II (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (28 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> No pongo en duda la veracidad del vídeo, de lo que no tengo la certeza es de que los hayan matado los de Azov, que es posible, pero no tengo la certeza, ¿la tienes tú?



Macho, cadaveres de mujeres jovenes sin bragas, sin calcetines, sin calzado, otras en camiseta y bragas, eso que significa ???, *"que hace mucho calor en Mariupol".*


----------



## crocodile (28 Mar 2022)

Uy uy uy, follayankees , los British ya empiezan a reconocer que Rusia está avanzando sin parar.
Situación catastrófica para los ukronazis 

⚡British analysts write about catastrophic for Ukrainian forces in Mariupol. The territory remaining under their control is rapidly shrinking, and there are no reserves.


----------



## Trajanillo (28 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Como se retiren hacia Azovstal y no se entreguen, no va a quedar piedra sobre piedra.



Van a hacer un crater en la fabrica como este:





Cráter Barringer - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Teuro (28 Mar 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Enfadarse y aguantar la respiración.
> 
> Acordaos de la crisis del petróleo de los años 70. Fue el arma de los países árabes.



... que finalmente se volvió en contra los países árabes. Dudo que haya ahora en la FED la inteligencia y el buen hacer de entonces.


----------



## Trajanillo (28 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Pues nada, como es incumplimiento de contrato, que no se ejecuten las acciones de suministro derivadas de él y santaspascuas. Que se joda mi sargento que esta noche no ceno. Que se joda Putin que este invierno no me caliento.



Lo de la calefacción es el chocolate del loro, lo gordo se lo lleva la industria.


----------



## Marchamaliano (28 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Uy uy uy, follayankees , los British ya empiezan a reconocer que Rusia está avanzando sin parar.
> Situación catastrófica para los ukronazis
> 
> ⚡British analysts write about catastrophic for Ukrainian forces in Mariupol. The territory remaining under their control is rapidly shrinking, and there are no reserves.
> ...



Sólo espero que a los nazis de mierda al servicio de la OTAN les den su merecido. Criminales de mierda.


----------



## Impresionante (28 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Liberation from the Russian military of the village of Lukyanovka in the Kiev region.
> 
> According to the deputy chairman of the Kirovohrad Regional Council Dmitry Linko, who took part in the operation, as a result of the fighting, the losses of Russians amounted to about 40 people. (Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.) "Radio Liberty".
> 
> ...



  

Unas banderas en unas ruinas?   

Toma, para la colección, ya lo tenéis todo conquistado


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Mar 2022)

Es una pena y para mi una gran sorpresa , que estimados foreros no sean conscientes de la jugada .

Es lo que tiene una generación que ha crecido con los videojuegos que han estructurado su mente y sus conexiones neuronales.

En vez de estar viendo lo que sucede como una trama supranacional , prefieren verlo como un partido de fútbol y de esta circunstancias es de la que se aprovechan quienes organizan todo esto.

Al final los humanos , aunque nos creamos más listos que nadie, somos igual de automáticos como cuando se le lanza una pelota a un perro.


----------



## delhierro (28 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *El G7 considera "inaceptable" pagar suministros a Rusia en rublos *
> 
> *Los ministros de Economía del G7 *han coincidido en el día de hoy en calificar de *"inaceptable"* la exigencia del presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, de que los suministros de gas y de otras fuentes de energía sean pagados en rublos.
> 
> ...



jaja , y robar las reservas o intentarlo no supone una violación de nada. Que finos son para lo que quieren.



> "La exigencia de Putin de que el gas se pague en rublos es *una prueba de que está contra la pared*", ha concluido Habeck.



Las exigencias nunca demuestran debilidad. Ademas como a los anglos y europa no les gustan pues que no paguen ....a ver que pasa. Si putin esta debil saldra con alguna excusa. Es mejor verlo.


----------



## quinciri (28 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *El G7 considera "inaceptable" pagar suministros a Rusia en rublos *
> 
> *Los ministros de Economía del G7 *han coincidido en el día de hoy en calificar de *"inaceptable"* la exigencia del presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, de que los suministros de gas y de otras fuentes de energía sean pagados en rublos.
> 
> ...



Y como se corte el suministro, ¿ Quien queda contra la pared ?


----------



## Harman (28 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> 700.000 euros de ambulancia, una Rg-31 sudafricana, somos muy generosos con los extraños...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003006



Acabara en Donbass


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Acabara en Donbass



Acabara en el Museo de Tanques de Kubinka...  

PD- Es una pieza exotica.


----------



## Harman (28 Mar 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Europa se creia que los rusos iban a suministrarle petroleo el tiempo suficiente como para que pudieran montar el tinglao con los EEUU y luego cuando a ellos les viniera bien, aplicar, esta vez de verdad de la buena, aplicar las sanciones.
> 
> Tienen 3 dias para encontrar rublos o quedarse sin gas, a ver que se les ocurre a la panda de luces que nos gobiernan.
> 
> Supongo que lo arreglaran con una resolucion y un pianista.



De momento parece que están comprando Bitcoin's para poder comprar rublos, porque tampoco les aceptan los € y$.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es una pena y para mi una gran sorpresa , que estimados foreros no sean conscientes de la jugada .
> 
> Es lo que tiene una generación que ha crecido con los videojuegos que han estructurado su mente y sus conexiones neuronales.
> 
> ...



Condicionamiento social, lleva muchos años estudiándose en los departamentos de Psicología. La verdad que están muy estandarizado los mecanismos de condicionamiento para grandes masas.


----------



## delhierro (28 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Joder, pues como acabe la cosa para los invasores igual que acabó en Stalingrado...



Ese decian del cerco de Mariupol, que lo iban a romper y tal....



Ha 2 noches estaban los nazis en Kherson.......

En fin, parece que no van por ahí las cosas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Sólo espero que a los nazis de mierda al servicio de la OTAN les den su merecido. Criminales de mierda.



Te refieres a este.


*El capitán neonazi que instruyó a cadetes del Ejército del Aire es jefe de Inteligencia de la mejor unidad de aviones de combate
El oficial Antonio Meroño Jiménez, cuya ideología hitleriana fue desvelada por Público, fue ascendido a Jefe de Negociado de Inteligencia del Ala 14 en la base aérea de Albacete, donde maneja documentación clasificada e información personal sensible de los militares destinados allí, sobre los que tramita las habilitaciones de seguridad en operaciones de la OTAN**.









El capitán neonazi que instruyó a cadetes del Ejército del Aire es jefe de Inteligencia de la mejor unidad de aviones de combate


El oficial Antonio Meroño Jiménez, cuya ideología hitleriana fue desvelada por Público, fue ascendido a Jefe de Negociado de Inteligencia del Ala 14 en la base aérea de Albacete, donde maneja documentación clasificada e información personal sensible de los militares destinados allí, sobre los...




www.publico.es




*


----------



## El Fenomeno (28 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La realidad es que para derrotar a Rusia en una guerra, habría que invadirla. Y eso ya hemos visto en más de 1200 años, que es IMPOSIBLE.
> Ademas tampoco hemos visto a los Usa en una guerra donde sus ciudades fueran bombardeadas. Eso sí que sería una gran novedad. Y eso ocurriría sin ninguna duda. Ver decenas de miles de muertos por pepinazos rusos, haría cambiar la opinión sobre la guerra.
> 
> 
> ...



Ucrania es una enorme extension y no han tomado ni siquiera una ciudad a 25 km de la fronteras . Eso es un hecho. ¿ De verdad pensar por uno mismo te convierte en otanista? ¿ Hay que ver el conflicto como si fuese un hincha de un equipo de futbol? Por favor...


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Muy grave
> Lawmkaer Abramov dice que la negativa del g7 a pagar en rublos rusos por el gas provocará definitivamente el cese de los suministros – RIA*
> 14:44 || 28/03/2022



En Bruselas estan tan ciegos, que creen que es imposible que comiencen estallidos sociales violentos dentro de la UE.

PD- El corte del gas ruso llevara el precio del petroleo a las nubes, a 4 euros el diesel y la gasolina, veremos maidanes en el corazon de europa.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Mar 2022)

La compañía de gas italiana más grande, Eni, no estaba dispuesta a pagar el "combustible azul" ruso en rublos. Así lo afirmó el jefe de la preocupación Claudio Descalzi en el Foro Económico Global en los Emiratos Árabes Unidos. 


La parte rusa nos pidió que pagáramos la gasolina en rublos. No podremos hacer esto porque no tenemos rublos. Y esto no lo prevé el contrato, que indica las liquidaciones en euros

Enfatizó Descalzi.

Al mismo tiempo, el jefe de Eni señaló que, en este momento, el gas de Rusia pasa por el territorio de Ucrania, pero no hay una confianza firme en la preservación del tránsito a través de este país.

Al mismo tiempo, los italianos están considerando el suministro de gas de África como una alternativa al combustible ruso. El gas natural licuado de los Estados Unidos también puede desempeñar un papel, pero no puede satisfacer completamente las necesidades de Italia.

Dada la declaración de hoy del portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov, de que Rusia no suministrará energía a nadie de forma gratuita, Roma se está preparando para cortar el gas ruso.

Sentimientos similares reinan en Berlín. El canciller alemán Olaf Scholz anunció medidas para cortar gradualmente el suministro de energía ruso a Alemania. Entonces, ya este año puede haber una reorientación de las importaciones de carbón. También se está trabajando para encontrar formas alternativas de transporte de petróleo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Mar 2022)

Otro mapita. Mariupol


----------



## lasoziedad (28 Mar 2022)

*
Alemania baraja instalar un sistema de defensa antimisiles para protegerse de un posible ataque de Rusia*

*Alemania *está considerando *adquirir un sistema de defensa antimisiles para protegerse contra un posible ataque de Rusia*, según ha anunciado este domingo el canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz. "Este es sin duda uno de los temas que estamos discutiendo y* por una buena razón*", ha asegurado Scholz a la emisora pública ARD al ser preguntado sobre si Alemania debería tener un sistema defensivo similar al Iron Dome de Israel.

"*Debemos ser conscientes* de que tenemos un vecino que está dispuesto a usar la violencia para hacer cumplir sus intereses", ha agregado. 

El canciller no ha ofrecido más detalles al respecto, pero sí ha informado que ha tratado el asunto con el responsable de Defensa, Eberhard Zorn, tal y como ha adelantado el diario Bild am Sonntag. De acuerdo con este medio de comunicación, el alemán también ha mencionado el sistema israelí Arrow 3. "*Se trata de reflexiones que todavía no han llevado a una decisión concreta*", manifestó en el día de hoy el portavoz del Gobierno alemán, Steffen Hebestreit, en la conferencia de prensa habitual del Ejecutivo.


----------



## piru (28 Mar 2022)

El R. Gisbert se ha liado con la rusa y se han ido a Ucrania vía Rusia:


----------



## otroyomismo (28 Mar 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> y hace menos de un año hubo un escandalazo total en australia: el tio con mas alto rango de todas sus fuerzas "especiales" se dedicaba, el y su equipo, a matar a cualquier granjero con el que se cruzaban cuando les llegaba un soldado que todavia no tenia ninguna baja en combate. Basicamente lo estrenaban, Simplemente se buscaban un granjero y obligaban al soldado a matarlo. Eso en españa no salio ni una sola noticia, ni en europa, pero en australia fue escandalo total. En el resto de paises anglos tampoco se dijo nada de nada, como si no hubiera pasado, que entre anglos no se pisan la manguera



mas info es posible?


----------



## vittoriobcn (28 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En Bruselas estan tan ciegos, que creen que es imposible que comiencen estallidos sociales violentos dentro de la UE.
> 
> PD- El corte del gas ruso llevara el precio del petroleo a las nubes, a 4 euros el diesel y la gasolina, veremos maidanes en el corazon de europa.



Asistiremos al derrumbe y desmembramiento de la Union Europea.


----------



## Harman (28 Mar 2022)

Hoy tengo buenas noticias. Otro francotirador enemigo ha sido abatido.

Felicito a nuestros chicos por un trofeo genial. El fusil parece ser de fabricación ucraniana, pero en realidad es otro esquema gris de la industria de defensa ucraniana. Las balas expandidas merecen una mención aparte. Envíalo a la caja de crímenes de guerra de la AFU

t.me/anna_news/26399


----------



## Trajanillo (28 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> La compañía de gas italiana más grande, Eni, no estaba dispuesta a pagar el "combustible azul" ruso en rublos. Así lo afirmó el jefe de la preocupación Claudio Descalzi en el Foro Económico Global en los Emiratos Árabes Unidos.
> 
> 
> La parte rusa nos pidió que pagáramos la gasolina en rublos. No podremos hacer esto porque no tenemos rublos. Y esto no lo prevé el contrato, que indica las liquidaciones en euros
> ...



Madre mía nos llevan al puto desastre otra vez Alemania y sus adlateres nos llevan a la ruina en Europa, que alguien pare esto antes de que sea demasiado tarde... No pueden sustituir el gas ruso de un día para otro y además no hay más gas del que se produce ahora mismo si quitas a Rusia va a faltar gas si o si y petroleo igual, nadie puede aportar los 10 millones de barrlles que aporta Rusia al mercado ahora mismo.


----------



## Trajanillo (28 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Alemania baraja instalar un sistema de defensa antimisiles para protegerse de un posible ataque de Rusia*
> 
> *Alemania *está considerando *adquirir un sistema de defensa antimisiles para protegerse contra un posible ataque de Rusia*, según ha anunciado este domingo el canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz. "Este es sin duda uno de los temas que estamos discutiendo y* por una buena razón*", ha asegurado Scholz a la emisora pública ARD al ser preguntado sobre si Alemania debería tener un sistema defensivo similar al Iron Dome de Israel.
> 
> ...



Tienen más ganas la OTAN de ser atacada que Rusia de atacarlos...


----------



## Harman (28 Mar 2022)

Camaradas, si tienen información sobre terroristas ucranianos, "blogueros activistas" de Mariupol y otros asentamientos que puedan haber entrado en la DNR bajo la apariencia de refugiados, por favor dejen información en VK.

Si tienes datos sobre el movimiento de equipos ucranianos, bastiones y puestos de control de las AFU, compártelos aquí:
Аким Апачев | VK 

t.me/anna_news/26398


----------



## EGO (28 Mar 2022)

Ya hubo un grupo de gente que señalo esta trama y le quiso poner solucion, pero fueron derrotados en 1945 y ahora disfrutamos de la "victoria" de los aliados y la URSS...los buenos de las pelis de Spilberg.

Ya solo queda aislarse de la macacada que va a ser exterminada por la mafia jazara y tal vez en el futuro volvamos a tener una oportunidad para machacarlos,pero por ahora imposible.

*El ultimo hombre occidental*

Todo va segun el plan de la mafia.Ahora Rusia va a ser destruida,como fueron destruidos los imperios europeos y tal vez mas adelante le toque a China o a EEUU,pero el fin ultimo es el gobierno mundial sin ningun imperio poderoso que se lo pueda montar por su cuenta.Una sola moneda y una base de datos mundial de todos los ciudadanos.

Es por eso que no debeis guardar ninguna esperanza por Rusia.Va a ser desmembrada por pequeñas revoluciones internas a casusa del colapso de su economia.La parte oriental es probable que acabe siendo anexionada por los chinos.

El unico plan que hay que esta guerra es de esa trama supranacional.Putin solo es un miserable titere puesto ahi para cumplir su mision.


----------



## Harman (28 Mar 2022)

Personal de comunicaciones de las fuerzas aéreas rusas en la región de Kiev

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha mostrado imágenes de la estación de comunicaciones de las Tropas Aerotransportadas desplegando la estación de comunicaciones por satélite R-448 que se transporta.

Lea más en nuestra historia: Связисты ВДВ России в Киевской области

t.me/anna_news/26397


----------



## Remequilox (28 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Hoy tengo buenas noticias. Otro francotirador enemigo ha sido abatido.
> 
> Felicito a nuestros chicos por un trofeo genial. El fusil parece ser de fabricación ucraniana, pero en realidad es otro esquema gris de la industria de defensa ucraniana. Las balas expandidas merecen una mención aparte. Envíalo a la caja de crímenes de guerra de la AFU
> 
> ...



Eso parece munición prohibida para la guerra.
(prohibición en guerra solo cuestionada por USA, que raro...)








Bala expansiva - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Yomateix (28 Mar 2022)

Lo de exigir que Rusia cumpla el contrato a rajatabla hasta con la moneda de pago, mientras tu le compras gas a EEUU mucho más caro para comprarle menos a Rusia y estas diciendo de dejar de comprarle (rompiendo el contrato sin ninguna penalización, porque para eso sancionas como quieres y donde quieres y evidentemente no se iba pagar sanción al ogro Ruso) el dia que a ti te vaya bien, es bastante incongruente. Exigir a la otra parte que cumpla hasta el más mínimo detalle de un contrato o amenazas con sanción....contrato que tu no estás cumpliendo ni piensas cumplir el dia en que te vaya bien romperlo. Pero el otro lado es el malo....pese a que te sigue enviando un gas (o petróleo) que tu no quieres comprarle.


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Mar 2022)

vittoriobcn dijo:


> Asistiremos al derrumbe y desmembramiento de la Union Europea.



Espero que esta gran crisis sirva para apartar a la UE de la Otan y que los masones anglocabrones desaparezcan del parlamento europeo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Mar 2022)

*Ucrania aún no ha ratificado el Estatuto de Roma debido a la falta de consenso político en el Consejo, - Venediktov*
*Noticias Censor.NET Guerra en Ucrania*
La Fiscal General Iryna Venediktova destaca que está a favor de la ratificación del Estatuto de Roma de la Corte Penal Internacional (CPI), que dará a Ucrania la oportunidad de ser miembro de la CPI.
"Con respecto a la ratificación del Estatuto de Roma. Soy partidario de la ratificación del Estatuto de Roma, porque la jurisdicción de la Corte Penal Internacional ya se ha extendido a Ucrania: el fiscal de la CPI en Ucrania tiene todas las oportunidades", dijo el Fiscal General . en Interfax-Ucrania .
Hizo hincapié en que es importante para Ucrania como estado tener sus propios poderes en la CPI, por ejemplo, para participar en el nombramiento de jueces. “Hay otras oportunidades cuando eres participante (ISS), así que como abogada entiendo que necesitamos estas oportunidades ahora”, agregó.........

Venediktov enfatizó: "¿Por qué no se ratifica el Estatuto de Roma? Entiendo que no hay consenso político dentro de la Verkhovna Rada". Джерело: Україна досі не ратифікувала Римський статут через відсутність політичного консенсусу у Раді, - Венедіктова


----------



## Fauna iberica (28 Mar 2022)

Mal Rusia, esos asesinos deberían estar muertos ya, y no desfilando.
Con esa blandengueria no se va a ninguna parte.


----------



## Harman (28 Mar 2022)

Qué ocurre en Snigirevka? De las declaraciones tan confusas del Gobernador Kim y del Alcalde Senkevich, es imposible entender casi nada.

En primer lugar, el gauleiter de la región de Mykolayiv, Kim, declaró que no había tropas rusas en Snigirevka. Y salieron de allí para bombardear Snigirevka. t.me/mykolaivskaODA/843 

Entonces, según la versión de Kim, en Snigirevka, donde los residentes llevan varias semanas sobreviviendo sin electricidad, suministro de agua y entrega de alimentos, todo esto apareció de repente, y se enviaron tres camiones de ayuda humanitaria al asentamiento. t.me/mykolaivskaODA/867 

El gobernador de la ciudad, Senkevich, afirmó entonces que, después de todo, había tropas rusas en Snigirevka. Y se esconden detrás de los civiles, porque saben que el ejército ucraniano no bombardeará el asentamiento con armas pesadas. https://novosti-n.org/news/Eksglava...lzhayutsya-boy-okazalsya-kollaborantom-238375

Ambos mienten descaradamente. Las tropas rusas no abandonaron Snigirevka.

Fueron ellos quienes entregaron el primer lote de ayuda humanitaria a la ciudad. Y se echaron a los hombros los problemas del restablecimiento de la electricidad, el suministro de agua y la normalización de la vida. Y esto ocurre bajo el bombardeo del ejército ucraniano, lo que hace que llevar ayuda humanitaria a la población hambrienta sea una empresa muy arriesgada.

Dónde puso Vitaly Kim los tres camiones de comida que supuestamente envió a Snigirevka, deberían preguntarle los habitantes de Mykolayiv. Más aún, regresó de las vacaciones del domingo en el mar.

Es cierto, es de poca utilidad. Últimamente, los representantes del régimen ucraniano no mienten ni al respirar, sino mucho más a menudo. Porque es en la mentira y en la difusión de tonterías donde ven su propósito funcional, bueno sin contar el convulso beneficio personal.

Las incesantes mentiras de los funcionarios ucranianos están destinadas a las personas que tienen una capacidad absolutamente incapacitada para la percepción crítica de la información. Intentan sumergir a la población subalterna en ese estado mediante el bloqueo informativo.

Cómo sobreviven los habitantes de Snigirevka, y quién les ayuda y quién les obstaculiza, lo demuestran elocuentemente los propios habitantes de Snigirevka.

t.me/boris_rozhin/37328


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (28 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Respuesta pueril. Pasando...



Lo único que hago es seguir el tono de tu comentario y responderte con la misma moneda. Te ves reflejado a ti mismo.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (28 Mar 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> mas info es posible?





australian special forces war crimes - Buscar con Google


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Mar 2022)

*La situación es crítica: el Ministerio de Energía pide a los ucranianos que paguen sus facturas de electricidad si es posible*
*Noticias Censor.NET Guerra en Ucrania*
El Ministerio de Energía pide a los ucranianos que paguen por la electricidad consumida, lo que permitirá que el sistema energético del país siga funcionando.
El ministro Herman Galushchenko dijo esto en una entrevista con Economic Truth, informa Censor.NET .
"Es importante que aquellas regiones donde la gente tiene la oportunidad de pagar por el suministro de energía no descuiden sus obligaciones, porque el apoyo al sistema energético es muy importante hoy", dijo Galushchenko.
*Lea también en "Censor.NET": El sistema de energía funciona de manera estable. Tenemos reservas apropiadas en caso de necesidad, - Galushchenko*
Agregó que, en general, durante la guerra, las facturas de electricidad cayeron un 60%. Esto se aplica tanto a la población como a las empresas.
En consecuencia, las empresas de energía no tienen los fondos para comprar combustible, reparar y pagar salarios a las empresas de energía. Джерело: https://censor.net/ua/n3329297


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (28 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> ¿No quieres creerte que potenciar un nacionalismo supremacista contra parte de la población de tu país no puede generar monstruos? ¿No quieres creerte que liberar y armar a convictos pueden producir atrocidades? ¿No quieres creerte que Ucrania esta amedrentada por auténticos monstruos que llaman a sus vecinos orcos, cucarachas o que no son ni humanos en plena televisión con total impunidad?
> 
> No es que no sea creíble, es que es el resultado que otros han decidido por ellos.



Ucrania no ha invadido Rusia.
Nazis hay en todos los paises.
En caso de guerra se pueden liberar convictos y cosas peores.
Desde 1990 que es un pais soberano no vi que invada ningun pais ni que tenga ningun problema con sus vecinos, salvo Rusia.


----------



## Seronoser (28 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Segun leo, el grupo de G7 cree que Rusia va de farol, y que no puede permitirse dejar de vender el gas y recibir ingresos. Y que por eso van a forzar no pagar en Rublos.
> 
> Conforme se acerca el momento habrá que ver quien tiene razon.



Irá de farol, pero el rublo ya está a 90 por dolar jojojo.
Prácticamente igual que antes de la operación. Hoy se ha apreciado casi un 6% frente al dolar.
Así que me da que no es un farol.
Vamos a ver cosas impensables, hasta hace un mes.


----------



## Remequilox (28 Mar 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Lo de exigir que Rusia cumpla el contrato a rajatabla hasta con la moneda de pago, mientras tu le compras gas a EEUU mucho más caro para comprarle menos a Rusia y estas diciendo de dejar de comprarle (rompiendo el contrato sin ninguna penalización, porque para eso sancionas como quieres y donde quieres y evidentemente no se iba pagar sanción al ogro Ruso) el dia que a ti te vaya bien, es bastante incongruente. Exigir a la otra parte que cumpla hasta el más mínimo detalle de un contrato o amenazas con sanción....contrato que tu no estás cumpliendo ni piensas cumplir el dia en que te vaya bien romperlo. Pero el otro lado es el malo....pese a que te sigue enviando un gas que tu no quieres comprarle.



Supongo que el contrato ese también dice que el gas será pagado, no gratis, y se pagará en €uros o dólare$ utilizables. Si te pagan en dineros inutilizables, no te están pagando. Quien ha cambiado unilateralmente las cláusulas del contrato es quien es. Que asuma la consecuencia.


----------



## Michael_Knight (28 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Mal Rusia, esos asesinos deberían estar muertos ya, y no desfilando.
> Con esa blandengueria no se va a ninguna parte.



No sé Rick...


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (28 Mar 2022)

En el sur los rusos parece que se han reagrupado y han aguantado medianamente bien, Jersón está lejos de ser recuperarada por los ucras, por otro lado Irpin que estaba en la zona gris parece que ha vuelto bajo control ucraniano.

Mientras tanto las fuerzas rusas siguen presionando en el Donbass, según Liveumap han llegado a las afueras de Novoselivka en Donetsk.


----------



## hartman (28 Mar 2022)

como decia un presidente usa es un hijo de puta pero es nuestro hijo de puta.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Mal Rusia, esos asesinos deberían estar muertos ya, y no desfilando.
> Con esa blandengueria no se va a ninguna parte.




Ese video no es de ahora.


----------



## ccartech (28 Mar 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Europa se creia que los rusos iban a suministrarle petroleo el tiempo suficiente como para que pudieran montar el tinglao con los EEUU y luego cuando a ellos les viniera bien, aplicar, esta vez de verdad de la buena, aplicar las sanciones.
> 
> Tienen 3 dias para encontrar rublos o quedarse sin gas, a ver que se les ocurre a la panda de luces que nos gobiernan.
> 
> Supongo que lo arreglaran con una resolucion y un pianista.



De arranque no van a pagar en Rublos, la pregunta es que pasa cuando Rusia deba cortar el suministro ?
Los dichos los deja a todos comprometidos a elevar el nivel de tensión sin provocar una guerra.
Es posible eso si Rusia corta el suministro de gas o lo reduce?


----------



## Seronoser (28 Mar 2022)

El Fenomeno dijo:


> Ucrania es una enorme extension y no han tomado ni siquiera una ciudad a 25 km de la fronteras . Eso es un hecho. ¿ De verdad pensar por uno mismo te convierte en otanista? ¿ Hay que ver el conflicto como si fuese un hincha de un equipo de futbol? Por favor...



Te convierte en subnormal, aunque seas otanista a parte.
Si no entiendes que Rusia no quiere las ciudades ni Ucrania en sí misma para nada, es que eres aún más gilipollas de lo que aparentas.

Rusia ha entrado a desnazificar y descomunizar Ucrania.
Está limpiando el Donbas, pero a los imbeciles como tú, usuarios ignorados por TODOS en este foro, y que han tenido que crearse otra cuenta para poder leernos, se os está poniendo el culo como la bandera de japón


----------



## Heres (28 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Mal Rusia, esos asesinos deberían estar muertos ya, y no desfilando.
> Con esa blandengueria no se va a ninguna parte.



Creo que este vídeo es de 2014 o 2015


----------



## dabuti (28 Mar 2022)

Los UKROS empiezan a recuperar territorio.

MENUDO CHISTE DE LOS MENTIROSOS ANGLOSIONISTAS...


----------



## Harman (28 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Eso parece munición prohibida para la guerra.
> (prohibición en guerra solo cuestionada por USA, que raro...)
> 
> 
> ...



También las usa Israel contra los palestinos de Gaza.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Mar 2022)

De momento el video más fuerte que he visto +18....os he avisado y espero que sea fake


----------



## dabuti (28 Mar 2022)

CONFLICTO UCRANIA - RUSIA

*El himno ruso suena en una base militar de Mariupol y ancianos rompen a llorar de emoción.









El himno ruso suena en una base militar de Mariupol y ancianos rompen a llorar de emoción


Recién liberada la base, el ejército ruso izó la bandera frente a un grupo de mayores rusófonos, que agradecieron con abrazos a los soldados.



as.com




*


----------



## ccartech (28 Mar 2022)

Invasión a Ucrania EN VIVO: al menos 1.665 personas fueron evacuadas a través de corredores humanitarios en Mariupol y Zaporizhzhia


Las autoridades de Kiev denunciaron que las tropas rusas han estado bloqueando columnas de autobuses y camiones con ayuda para los habitantes las zonas atacadas




www.infobae.com





La excusa si se puede llamar? 
*11.30: *Ucrania anunció que *frenaba todos los corredores de evacuación de civiles* por temor a las “provocaciones” rusas, antes de una nueva ronda de negociaciones entre enviados de Moscú y Kiev en Turquía. “Nuestros servicios de inteligencia informaron de posibles provocaciones por parte de los ocupantes en los trayectos de los corredores humanitarios. Por ello, por razones de seguridad para los civiles, hoy (lunes) no se abrirá ningún corredor humanitario”, afirmó la vice primera ministra Iryna Vereshchuk en Telegram


----------



## Moderado (28 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> No pongo en duda la veracidad del vídeo, de lo que no tengo la certeza es de que los hayan matado los de Azov, que es posible, pero no tengo la certeza, ¿la tienes tú?



Mujeres con signos de tortura y esvasticas marcados con sopletes.

¿Quien habrá sido? No se, igual las bombas rusas en vez de explosiones sueltan tatuajes nazis que en envenenan a la gente.

O igual es lo obvio y son los de Azov haciendo lo que anuncian publicamente.


----------



## Elimina (28 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Madre mía nos llevan al puto desastre otra vez Alemania y sus adlateres nos llevan a la ruina en Europa, que alguien pare esto antes de que sea demasiado tarde... No pueden sustituir el gas ruso de un día para otro y además no hay más gas del que se produce ahora mismo si quitas a Rusia va a faltar gas si o si y petroleo igual, nadie puede aportar los 10 millones de barrlles que aporta Rusia al mercado ahora mismo.



mucho me temo que los planes para acabar esta locura son seguir dando vueltas a la tuerca, crear el enemigo eterno y lanzarse a la desesperada hacia el futuro. Con esto quiero decir, montar un Siria en Rusia. La demencia está desbocada y me da la sensación de que:

Biden se siente seguro tan lejos, ergo, hace planes que funcionen a distancia. Le importa poco lo que pasa en Europa. Y
En Europa entienden que, o negocian con Rusia, o no lo hacen. Y si es así, sólo queda dejar hacer las cosas en manos de EEUU.
Sé que mi esquema tiene fugas, pero yo no soy quien está demente.


----------



## Yomateix (28 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Supongo que el contrato ese también dice que el gas será pagado, no gratis, y se pagará en €uros o dólare$ utilizables. Si te pagan en dineros inutilizables, no te están pagando. Quien ha cambiado unilateralmente las cláusulas del contrato es quien es. Que asuma la consecuencia.



Que pondrá el contrato evidentemente no lo sabemos ninguno. Pero seguro que tampoco pone, el dia que quiero te dejo de comprar gas o petroleo para comprarlo a otros paises (o te compro menos) y el dia que me apetezca directamente cierro el grifo y no te compro nada, todo esto sin penalización de ningún tipo porque solo vosotros teneis que cumplir el contrato. Sin ir más lejos EEUU no les compraba mucho, pero ha decidido prohibir el importarlo....pero nadie habla de incumplimiento de contrato, en este caso está bien que se incumpla. Y si mañana se les cruzan los cables, que no dejen de pagar como embargo (pero claro, si hacen eso Rusia cerraría el grifo y a dia de hoy Europa no puede permitirselo) que ya salió en algún medio, para fiarse. Si no paras de sancionar, si incumples lo pactado sistemáticamente.....poner el grito en el cielo porque la otra parte te dice que a partir de ahora pagues en su moneda....pero para ellos a dia de hoy solo Rusia ha de cumplir lo pactado, porque como son los malos el resto no han de hacerlo. Pero como bein dices:

"Tras las sanciones de Occidente, el principal problema de Rusia actualmente es la congelación de sus activos en dólares y euros, lo que le impide utilizarlos para hacer sus pagos. "La UE y EEUU tienen capacidad de ejercer control sobre los 300.000 millones de dólares (en dólares y euros). Es decir, *Rusia ha 'perdido' la mitad de sus reservas*, lo que supone una descapitalización tremenda del país." 

Que malos son, no quieren que les paguen en una moneda que luego no les permiten usar, para eso directamente te cierran el grifo.


----------



## MAEZAL (28 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Espero que esta gran crisis sirva para apartar a la UE de la Otan y que los masones anglocabrones desaparezcan del parlamento europeo.



Vana esperanza... nuestros líderes parece que se hubiesen vendido a los anglosajones... incluso después del Brexit esto se hace más evidente.


----------



## alcorconita (28 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Personal de comunicaciones de las fuerzas aéreas rusas en la región de Kiev
> 
> El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha mostrado imágenes de la estación de comunicaciones de las Tropas Aerotransportadas desplegando la estación de comunicaciones por satélite R-448 que se transporta.
> 
> ...



Flipas con el material que hay desarrollado y nosotros pagando por la internec.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Mar 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> mucho me temo que los planes para acabar esta locura son seguir dando vueltas a la tuerca, crear el enemigo eterno y lanzarse a la desesperada hacia el futuro. Con esto quiero decir, montar un Siria en Rusia. La demencia está desbocada y me da la sensación de que:
> 
> Biden se siente seguro tan lejos, ergo, hace planes que funcionen a distancia. Le importa poco lo que pasa en Europa. Y
> En Europa entienden que, o negocian con Rusia, o no lo hacen. Y si es así, sólo queda dejar hacer las cosas en manos de EEUU.
> Sé que mi esquema tiene fugas, pero yo no soy quien está demente.



Es montar una Siria en Ucrania, y eso ya lo sabía Putin. Por eso los rusos han decidido aplicar la misma estrategia que allí…poco a poco y sin pausa.


----------



## pemebe (28 Mar 2022)

Fuente el Pais: Febrero 2022

2/02 EEUU y la OTAN rechazan firmar un tratado bilateral sobre seguridad en Europa con el Gobierno de Vladimir Putin y también cerrar la puerta a una futura incorporación de Ucrania a la Alianza.

3/03 Biden envia 3000 soldados a Europa como señal fuerte a Putin

4/02 Putin y Xi debaten una "vision comun% en su pulso a Occidente

5/02 Putin y XI contra la ampliacion de la OTAN

8/02 Putin y Macron muy distantes (foto de la macro mesa)

9/02 Putin ningunea a Macron y solo contempla acuerdos con EEUU

10/02 Ucrania vigila junto a la central siniestrada la ruta mas corta desde Bielorrusia

12/02 EEUU evacua a su personal de Ucrania por temor a la invasion

13/02 Biden advierte al dirigente ruso de sanciones rapidas y severas si invade Ucrania

15/02 La UE y la OTAN abordan una semana clave, listas para responder a un ataque a Ucrania

16/02 Rusia alivia la tension al alejar parte de sus tropas de Ucrania. El parlamento ruso debate reconocer la independencia de dos regiones ucranias

18/02 Rusia vuelve a las amenazas y se agrieta el alto el fuego en el Donbas. Rusia advierte de que tomara medidas tecnico militares si no se asumen sus demandas

19/02 Biden afirma que Putin ha tomado la decision de atacar Ucrania

20/02 EEUU reforzara el flanco este de la OTAN si Rusia invade Ucrania

21/02 Putin agrava la crisis al enviar tropas al este de Ucrania. La UE anuncia que sancionara a Rusia por reconocer la independencia de las dos regiones separatistas

22/02 EEUU y la UE castigan a Rusia con sanciones por la agresión a Ucrania. Occidente bloquea el acceso de Moscu a los mercados financieros

23/02 Borrel: A medio plazo no vamos a seguir comprando el gas a Rusia

De lo que se deduce:

1.- Las sanciones de la UE empezaron antes de la invasión
2.- EEUU y OTAN no han querido negociar con Rusia
3.- Ucrania es un convidado de piedra en esta negociacion


----------



## Harman (28 Mar 2022)

Dólar, qué estás haciendo, para. Se supone que debes estar a 200

t.me/surf_noise1/9600


----------



## Trajanillo (28 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Mal Rusia, esos asesinos deberían estar muertos ya, y no desfilando.
> Con esa blandengueria no se va a ninguna parte.



Pues no parece que el pueblo este en contra de los rusos como dicen los medios..


----------



## Seronoser (28 Mar 2022)

Por cierto, he revisado cómo están afectando las sanciones europeas y americanas a Rusia, y me he encontrado con que el Euribor está a punto de ponerse en positivo después de más de 4 años en negativo.
jojojo vamos a ver lágrimas de las buenas en España en menos de un mes.


----------



## podemita medio (28 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Yo no, solo lo sabe Putin, pero aquí todos vosotros si lo sabeis...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Marchamaliano (28 Mar 2022)

Escudos humanos de los nazis.


----------



## SkullandPhones (28 Mar 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Mujeres con signos de tortura y esvasticas marcados con sopletes.
> 
> ¿Quien habrá sido? No se, igual las bombas rusas en vez de explosiones sueltan tatuajes nazis que en envenenan a la gente.
> 
> O igual es lo obvio y son los de Azov haciendo lo que anuncian publicamente.



O igual hacen ellos mismos esas quemaduras, no sé.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Mar 2022)

Odessa:

*Cómo funciona el control de precios: costo de los productos antes y después

Los especialistas del Servicio Estatal de Alimentos y Consumo en Odessa verifican los precios de los productos socialmente importantes. El motivo de la auditoría, por regla general, son las quejas de los consumidores. *


Así lo informó el servicio de prensa de la Dirección Principal del Servicio Estatal de Alimentos y Consumidores en la región de Odessa.

En su informe, el Servicio Estatal de Alimentos y Consumo cita fotografías de alimentos, cuyos precios fueron reducidos después de la verificación.

Por lo tanto, se encontró que en una tienda ubicada en la carretera de Tiraspol, 25/1, los precios minoristas de harina de trigo, azúcar granulada, pasta casera, aceite de girasol, trigo sarraceno y huevos de gallina estaban sobrevalorados.


Al llevar a cabo medidas preventivas, la gerencia de la tienda redujo los precios minoristas al reducir el tamaño de las concesiones comerciales, y las etiquetas de precios indicaron nuevos niveles económicamente justificados de precios minoristas.

Los precios minoristas se han reducido para:


azúcar granulada de la marca "Kilogramchik" - de 54,50 UAH. hasta 30,00 UAH,
azúcar granulada de la marca comercial "Smart Choice" de 39,80 UAH. hasta 28,00 UAH;
harina de trigo "Bogumila" - desde 61,50 UAH. hasta 46,00 UAH para 1 paquete de 2 kg;
alforfón "Yadritsa" y "Bueno para ellos" - desde 75,00 UAH. hasta 60 UAH para un paquete que pesa 0,8 kg;
Aceite de girasol "Oleyna" - de 72,0 a 69,0 UAH. para una botella con una capacidad de 0,85 l;
El aceite de girasol "Stozhar" — de 72,0 hasta 69,0 UAH. para una botella con una capacidad de 0,87 l;
pasta de telaraña "Chumak" - de 30,50 a 24,0 UAH. para un paquete que pesa 0,4 kg;
cerdo (paleta) - de 168,50 a 140,0 UAH. en 1 kg.
Al revisar el minimarket, ubicado en la calle. Varnenskaya, 7b, la venta a precios minoristas inflados de harina de trigo "Bogumila", "Felicita", "Kruptorg", aceite de girasol "Oleina", "Stozhar", azúcar "Felicita", "Baker", avena " Skviryanka", pasta "Chumak", huevos de gallina C1 "Kvochka". Se realizó un trabajo explicativo con la gerencia del minimarket y se señaló la necesidad de reducir los precios de venta al público de estos bienes.

Los precios en estas y otras tiendas seguirán estando controlados en el futuro









Как работает контроль цен: стоимость продуктов до и после


Специалисты Госпродпотребслужбы в Одессе проверяют цены на социально-значимые продукты. Поводом для проверки, как правило служат жалобы потребителей.




odessa-life.od.ua


----------



## ccartech (28 Mar 2022)

Ayer subi este video realizado por Oliver Stone.
Es un Resumen de lo que pasa en Ucrania. Todos hechos que se pueden corroborar.
lo recomiendo para aquellos que quieran sumar info. 
Ucrania en llamas – Socompa
El Video esta en la pagina


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Mar 2022)

Hoy, lunes 28 de marzo de 2022, en el área de Odessa y la región de Odessa, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania realizarán un entrenamiento de tiro naval.
Así lo informa el Comando Operativo "Sur" 


Como se informó, nuestros defensores dispararán con diferentes tipos de armas, incluidas las de gran calibre.

Se pide a los habitantes de Odesa y de la región que no se preocupen y que traten con comprensión las medidas de defensa de nuestra ciudad y país natales.

Recordemos que en la noche del 28 de marzo, en el cielo sobre la región de Odessa, el sistema de defensa aérea ucraniano derribó un misil de crucero enemigo .









У берегов Одессы сегодня будут стрелять – что случилось?


Сегодня, в понедельник, 28 марта 2022 года, в районе Одессы и Одесской области Вооруженные сил Украины будут проводить учебные морские стрельбы. Об этом информирует Оперативное командование «Юг».




odessa-life.od.ua


----------



## Harman (28 Mar 2022)

LA CÚPULA DE UCRANIA PATROCINA LA TORTURA Y LA EJECUCIÓN DE PERSONAS DETENIDAS

Iryna Venedyktova, fiscal general de Ucrania, enumeró en este vídeo algunos delincuentes que han sido liberados de los centros de detención preventiva y de los lugares de detención.

Responde por ellos y promete que hay mecanismos de control sobre ellos. Por otra parte, mencionó al monstruo de Kharkiv Sergei Velichko (apodado Chili), que fue identificado como implicado en la tortura y ejecución de soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas

Irina Venediktova personalmente y la más alta dirección militar y política del país (todos los relacionados con el decreto de liberación de criminales) en general son directamente responsables del crimen de guerra cometido. Fue bajo sus órdenes y con su conocimiento que se liberó y armó a esas personas, que en el pasado han cometido delitos similares y tienen propensión a hacerlo

t.me/surf_noise1/9599


----------



## Marchamaliano (28 Mar 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Mujeres con signos de tortura y esvasticas marcados con sopletes.
> 
> ¿Quien habrá sido? No se, igual las bombas rusas en vez de explosiones sueltan tatuajes nazis que en envenenan a la gente.
> 
> O igual es lo obvio y son los de Azov haciendo lo que anuncian publicamente.



Que no coño que han sido los del FSB de orden directa de Putin que después de matar gente, la han marcado y colocado para que parezca que son los nazis.


----------



## arriondas (28 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Lo único que hago es seguir el tono de tu comentario y responderte con la misma moneda. Te ves reflejado a ti mismo.



Y qué quieres que te responda...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Dólar, qué estás haciendo, para. Se supone que debes estar a 200
> 
> t.me/surf_noise1/9600
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003154



Parece que si, algo se mueve….








La divisa rusa se fortalece frente al dólar, que cotiza por debajo de 90 rublos en la bolsa de Moscú


El dólar llegó a costar 89,85 rublos, reflejando un descenso considerable por primera vez en todo el mes de marzo.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## Harman (28 Mar 2022)

El crédito de Bild, una de las publicaciones más importantes de Alemania, no ignoró el maltrato de los prisioneros de guerra rusos.

En letras grandes: "Crímenes de guerra ucranianos contra los rusos".

¡Enhorabuena a sus periodistas!

t.me/surf_noise1/9598


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Madre mía nos llevan al puto desastre otra vez Alemania y sus adlateres nos llevan a la ruina en Europa, que alguien pare esto antes de que sea demasiado tarde... No pueden sustituir el gas ruso de un día para otro y además no hay más gas del que se produce ahora mismo si quitas a Rusia va a faltar gas si o si y petroleo igual, nadie puede aportar los 10 millones de barrlles que aporta Rusia al mercado ahora mismo.



Quemar petroleo para producir electricidad es muchisimo mas caro que el gas, da miedito hasta donde pueden llegar los precios en pocos dias o semanas...


----------



## arriondas (28 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Por cierto, he revisado cómo están afectando las sanciones europeas y americanas a Rusia, y me he encontrado con que el Euribor está a punto de ponerse en positivo después de más de 4 años en negativo.
> jojojo vamos a ver lágrimas de las buenas en España en menos de un mes.



Pues Moody's decía que no iba a subir de cero hasta por lo menos el 2030. A ver si no han metido la pata...


----------



## EUROPIA (28 Mar 2022)

Ya no solo por llamémosle "humanidad", si no por que si los matas a todos, en la siguiente población nadie se rindirá.

Ya lo decía Sun Tzu:


¿ante la posibilidad de la muerte, qué no estarán dispuestas a hacer?
Los guerreros dan entonces lo mejor de sus fuerzas. Cuando se hallan ante un grave peligro, pierden el miedo. Cuando no hay ningún sitio a donde ir, permanecen firmes; cuando están totalmente implicados en un terreno, se aferran a él. Si no tienen otra opción, lucharán hasta el final.


----------



## Harman (28 Mar 2022)

Trata con el diablo.

China Global Times.

t.me/surf_noise1/9596


----------



## alcorconita (28 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> LA CÚPULA DE UCRANIA PATROCINA LA TORTURA Y LA EJECUCIÓN DE PERSONAS DETENIDAS
> 
> Iryna Venedyktova, fiscal general de Ucrania, enumeró en este vídeo algunos delincuentes que han sido liberados de los centros de detención preventiva y de los lugares de detención.
> 
> ...




Hijos de puta.


----------



## Simo Hayha (28 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Que no coño que han sido los del FSB de orden directa de Putin que después de matar gente, la han marcado y colocado para que parezca que son los nazis.



Es la hipótesis más probable. Esos monstruos orcorrusos no tienen ningún sentimiento que se pueda llamar humano.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fmercury1980 (28 Mar 2022)

*Las tropas de la RPD alzan su bandera en el edificio administrativo del distrito Kalmius de Mariúpol.*


----------



## Impresionante (28 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Quemar petroleo para producir electricidad es muchisimo mas caro que el gas, da miedito hasta donde pueden llegar los precios en pocos dias o semanas...



No es que sea caro, es que contamina muchísimo, no hay catalizadores ni filtros de ese tamaño


----------



## Simo Hayha (28 Mar 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Mujeres con signos de tortura y esvasticas marcados con sopletes.
> 
> ¿Quien habrá sido?



Ya se ha comentado antes en el hilo, han sido los chechenos para justificar que están desnazificando.


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Dólar, qué estás haciendo, para. Se supone que debes estar a 200
> 
> t.me/surf_noise1/9600
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003154



*USD/RUB *89,9872 -6,0128 (-6,26%)

Va rápido, a 80 y estamos como antes de las sanciones y el gas en rublos.


----------



## Harman (28 Mar 2022)

_Es el que ha publiado *Caronte* antes. Es muy posible que twitter lo censure pronto. Los "buenos" no hacen eso._

Майор и генерал:
Ha aparecido un nuevo vídeo aterrador que capta los próximos crímenes monstruosos de los neonazis ucranianos: una persona, y vestida de civil, es asesinada en línea al estilo del ISIS -lentamente, metódicamente, con placer- utilizando un cuchillo.

Los expertos en contenido de vídeo están inequívocamente convencidos de que el vídeo es auténtico. No se trata de un antiguo fake con un "miliciano crucificado en la cruz" ni de un dudoso "tiroteo nocturno contra civiles a la salida de Mariupol". El terrorista no oculta su rostro, y definitivamente pertenece a los "defensores de Ucrania".

Para evitar el bloqueo, no subimos el vídeo a nosotros mismos, sino que damos un enlace a él (sin vista previa). *No se recomienda categóricamente que lo vean los niños, los adolescentes y las personas con una mente débil. Sin embargo, ¡el mundo debe verlo!*

Video by link: t.me/Russkyship/18 

t.me/surf_noise1/9595


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Mar 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> *Las tropas de la RPD alzan su bandera en el edificio administrativo del distrito Kalmius de Mariúpol.*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003163
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003165



Vídeo dentro…


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (28 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Odessa:
> 
> *Cómo funciona el control de precios: costo de los productos antes y después
> 
> ...





Quiero que hagan una auditoría de precios aquí, para empezar en el gas, electricidad y carburantes....porque con la excusa Rusa (que ha seguido suministrando y que no exporta nada aquí) han puesto los precios que se lea ha puesto en los huevos.

Como remate el psicópata que está al frente va a subvencionar su precio para incentivar la inflación en vez de buscar los motivos de su encarecimiento fraudulento.


----------



## Harman (28 Mar 2022)

La rúbrica #Von_y_Z_Countries

Queridos amigos, aquí tenemos a otro rusófobo y amante del "Tercer Reich" ucraniano, Orest Cherchesov, que publicó un vídeo y un comentario convenientemente sarcástico burlándose de un prisionero de guerra ruso (por supuesto, ocultó su apodo) en la sala de chat del canal "La protesta eterna" que ya conocéis.

Como era de esperar, después de su actividad de hoy, el "lumpen inofensivo" ha limpiado rápidamente la sala de chat borrando el vídeo (pero, como sabemos, Internet lo recuerda todo, ¡sobre todo el equipo del "Pruf inofensivo"!)

Orest, el activista de protesta más antiguo, formó parte de la columna vertebral moscovita del movimiento revolucionario "5.11.17" de Maltsev. En esa fecha dio vueltas cobardemente, con la cola metida, en la corriente de veraneantes alrededor de la plaza Manezhnaya, sin hacer ruido, para no caer en las garras de la 2ª División de Detectives. Tras el "levantamiento" soñaba con dirigir el órgano de control y auditoría del poder judicial ruso "La bella Rusia del futuro" (sin educación ).

t.me/surf_noise1/9594


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (28 Mar 2022)

Los matones de Defensa Territorial de Ucrania están torturando y matando a civiles que creen que son "saboteadores rusos". 
No voy a publicar videos aquí. Me metí en la madriguera de un conejo observándolos, mala idea. 
Son fáciles de encontrar en Telegram. Está empeorando ahora que está claro que Ucrania ha perdido.


Apareció otro video extremadamente espantoso, que muestra a un soldado ucraniano asesinando a alguien con un cuchillo: los relatos son contradictorios, algunas fuentes afirman que la víctima era otro soldado ucraniano acusado de ser un espía ruso, otros dicen que era un prisionero de guerra ruso.


Putin y los rusos no están mintiendo: cortarán el suministro de energía a Europa el 1 de abril. Debido a las sanciones, cualquier pago en dólares/euros a Rusia será confiscado. Entonces, ¿por qué diablos aceptarían $/€? Europa tendrá que pagar en rublos, o Europa se volverá fría y oscura.


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> También las usa Israel contra los palestinos de Gaza.



Son las preferidas por los niños palestinos, las puntas con el agujerito son balas de caza, hacen el mismo efecto que las dum-dum (serradas en cruz). El fusil de sniper que publicastes estaba perjudicado, seguro que recibio un atgm de los capturados a los ukros...




PD- Fusil UKROP modelo UAR-10.


----------



## Harman (28 Mar 2022)

Nuestro hombre en el cuartel general de las fuerzas terrestres de las AFU ha compartido con nosotros una fascinante directiva de su comandante. Se registró el 25 de marzo de 2022 con el número 21581. Y el documento habla, nada menos, que de la evacuación de los familiares de los militares en el extranjero. Y ahora los departamentos de apoyo moral y psicológico de las unidades militares están formando urgentemente listas de "familiares de militares que necesitan ser alojados (evacuados) fuera de Ucrania".

Los altos mandos de las Fuerzas Armadas hace tiempo que evacuaron a todos sus familiares junto con los "ingresos ganados con esfuerzo". Ahora es el momento de evacuar al personal oficial ordinario. Pero se rumorea que el número de plazas es limitado. Así que algunos tendrán que hincar los codos para escapar a tiempo, ¡Polonia no es de goma! 

Hay una directiva en los departamentos de moral, pero no todos los oficiales, y mucho menos los soldados, la conocen... No todos...

Pero los evacuados aún no saben qué sorpresa les espera en el camino. Somos Beregini. Lo sabemos todo.

P.D. Sólo se han ocupado de los altos mandos, y las familias de los oficiales subalternos y de rango medio de las AFU no están en cuestión.

t.me/surf_noise1/9593


----------



## dabuti (28 Mar 2022)

__





El himno ruso suena en una base militar de Mariupol y ancianos rompen a llorar de emoción.


Muy emocionante, coño. https://as.com/videos/2022/03/28/actualidad/1648469731_704469.html




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (28 Mar 2022)

qué puede salir orcomal?


----------



## kelden (28 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> El problema es que la Nueva Ucrania va a ser mucho más pobre que la antigua y solo para ponerla al nivel anterior al 24 de febrero se va a comer todo el dinero que necesitamos especialmente los paises del Sur de Europa.



Cuando ya no sirva para tocar los cojones a los rusos, *nadie* va a meter una puta perra allí.


----------



## Plutarko (28 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Es el que ha publiado *Caronte* antes. Es muy posible que twitter lo censure pronto. Los "buenos" no hacen eso._
> 
> Майор и генерал:
> Ha aparecido un nuevo vídeo aterrador que capta los próximos crímenes monstruosos de los neonazis ucranianos: una persona, y vestida de civil, es asesinada en línea al estilo del ISIS -lentamente, metódicamente, con placer- utilizando un cuchillo.
> ...



Si ver esas salvajadas en video pudre el alma, verlo en directo ni me imagino  Para hacer eso uno tiene que haber perdido absolutamente toda la humanidad que pueda tener.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## qbit (28 Mar 2022)

El chiste de Gila se ha hecho realidad: "Lo bueno de la guerra es que te hartas de matar y la policía no dice ni mú".


----------



## hartman (28 Mar 2022)

y el vejete que estaba preso en jerson?
sabemos algo?


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (28 Mar 2022)

El corresponsal de RIA Novosti adjuntó un gato al refugio, que tomó del aeropuerto destruido de Mariupol.


----------



## Zappa (28 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Es el que ha publiado *Caronte* antes. Es muy posible que twitter lo censure pronto. Los "buenos" no hacen eso._
> 
> Майор и генерал:
> Ha aparecido un nuevo vídeo aterrador que capta los próximos crímenes monstruosos de los neonazis ucranianos: una persona, y vestida de civil, es asesinada en línea al estilo del ISIS -lentamente, metódicamente, con placer- utilizando un cuchillo.
> ...



Joder qué horror.

Deberían verlo todos aquellos que hablan alegremente de matar gente.

Hay que estar muy hecho polvo para hacerle eso a alguien atado y suplicando por su vida, grabarlo y regocijarte.

No será la primera vez que lo ha hecho, imagino.


----------



## Dylan Leary (28 Mar 2022)

Our fighters are destroying the enemy column on the highway

Beautiful and professional work


----------



## Simo Hayha (28 Mar 2022)

La niña de 11 años a la que un soldado orcorruso borracho disparó en la boca está fuera de peligro.


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> qué puede salir orcomal?



Esas pickups no son Ford Ranger ???.


----------



## Charidemo (28 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Ya se ha comentado antes en el hilo, han sido los chechenos para justificar que están desnazificando.



Tuviste desde el 2014 para conocer quiénes eran el diablo pero elegiste estar con él. Ahora verás su derrota.


----------



## Zappa (28 Mar 2022)

*¿Y esta puta mierda?

Deja de ensuciar el hilo con mierdas que no vienen a cuento de nada.*


----------



## Impresionante (28 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Our fighters are destroying the enemy column on the highway
> 
> Beautiful and professional work


----------



## Harman (28 Mar 2022)

La élite del poder teme ser desafiada por una sola voz, porque sabe que sus argumentos no resistirán la luz de la verdad.


----------



## Simo Hayha (28 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Joder qué horror.
> 
> Deberían verlo todos aquellos que hablan alegremente de matar gente.
> 
> ...



Menudo cínico estas hecho, hijo de mil putas


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Mar 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Tuviste desde el 2014 para conocer quiénes eran el diablo pero elegiste estar con él. Ahora verás su derrota.



San Jorge y sus becarios (los de la cinta), mataran al puto dragon !!!.


----------



## Michael_Knight (28 Mar 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Mujeres con signos de tortura y esvasticas marcados con sopletes.
> 
> ¿Quien habrá sido? No se, igual las bombas rusas en vez de explosiones sueltan tatuajes nazis que en envenenan a la gente.
> 
> O igual es lo obvio y son los de Azov haciendo lo que anuncian publicamente.



No, las bombas rusas no sueltan tatuajes, la bombas rusas matan a gente.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (28 Mar 2022)

Un BMP es volado en pedazos por un IED masivo o una mina antitanque. Observen la explosión secundaria, parece que llevaba municiones o explosivos.




También IED´s coordinados contra convoyes logísticos, aunque en este caso no parece que la explosión esté focalizada. La logística rusa está destrozada. El tiempo juega en contra de Rusia, cuanto más se empantane peor será su caída.


----------



## Snowball (28 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Joder qué horror.
> 
> Deberían verlo todos aquellos que hablan alegremente de matar gente.
> 
> ...



No mireis esos videos

Son caldo de cultivo para que Pazuzu asome a tu alma...


----------



## kelden (28 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Este video, el de el cadaver de la chica con la esvástica en la tripa y uno que he visto ayer en el que desnudan completamente a una chica acusada de merodeadora y de robar y la pegan una paliza aplastándole una mano con una piedra que casi me hizo llorar anoche me están comenzando a afectar. No deseo ver más cosas así pero me obligo a ser consciente de que estamos en manos de demonios. Esto va a acabar muy pero que muy mal.



Adoctrinados en el odio

Esto es lo que fabrica Occidente. Su democracia, sus valores, nunca ha sido otra cosa. Si tienen esto para los demás, es lo que cabe esperar para nosotros cuando el escaparate les deje de salir rentable o cuando la cosa se les ponga fea. O sea, ya. VOX, calienta que sales ...  

Cuando esto se ponga jodido aquí vamos a ver mucha gente "atada a las farolas" .....


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (28 Mar 2022)

Serían las gambas


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (28 Mar 2022)

Se empiezan a ver rumores de que la EU va a comprar el gas con rublos pero a través de intermediarios a los que le pagarán en euros.


----------



## Harman (28 Mar 2022)

Los beneficios de Huawei aumentaron un 75% en el año 2021, según ha confirmado hoy su informe anual, desentendiéndose de los ataques liderados por Estados Unidos contra su negocio.


----------



## Zappa (28 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Menudo cínico estas hecho, hijo de mil putas



Pero qué coño dices, hijo de puta.

Llevo diciéndote que dejes de recrearte en el GORE de personas sufriendo y muriendo desde hace días.

Eres una escoria de mierda, escondida detrás del teclado, expandiendo odio allá donde puedes, deshumanizando a personas por ser soldados de un país, y luego me dices a mi que soy un cínico.

Vete a tomar por culo, escoria infernal.

Niñato asqueroso que se cree que la vida es un videojuego de rojos (orcorrusos) y azules (ukroángeles)

Das una gran cantidad de 

*ASCOPENA*


----------



## podemita medio (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## aretai (28 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Es el que ha publiado *Caronte* antes. Es muy posible que twitter lo censure pronto. Los "buenos" no hacen eso._
> 
> Майор и генерал:
> Ha aparecido un nuevo vídeo aterrador que capta los próximos crímenes monstruosos de los neonazis ucranianos: una persona, y vestida de civil, es asesinada en línea al estilo del ISIS -lentamente, metódicamente, con placer- utilizando un cuchillo.
> ...



solo por preguntar ¿a esta gente los españoles -entre otros- le estamos mandando armamento?


----------



## Trajanillo (28 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Se empiezan a ver rumores de que la EU va a comprar el gas con rublos pero a través de intermediarios a los que le pagarán en euros.



Y que más da, a Rusia le pagaran en Rublos que es lo que quiere.


----------



## kelden (28 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Pero qué coño dices, hijo de puta.
> 
> Llevo diciéndote que dejes de recrearte en el GORE de personas sufriendo y muriendo desde hace días.
> 
> ...




Ese hijoputa con el que hablas es uno de los que saldría encantado a atar gente a las farolas.


----------



## ussser (28 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Se empiezan a ver rumores de que la EU va a comprar el gas con rublos pero a través de intermediarios a los que le pagarán en euros.



Viva la hipocresía.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Se empiezan a ver rumores de que la EU va a comprar el gas con rublos pero a través de intermediarios a los que le pagarán en euros.



Y esos intermediarios se llevan su comisión…vamos un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## Zappa (28 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ese hijoputa con el que hablas es uno de los que saldría encantado a atar gente a las farolas.



Lo sé.

Y no se habría quedado ahí.

¿Os preguntáis de dónde salen los cabrones que matan civiles, los violan, los queman... los consideran subhumanos y por tanto, es como matar animales?

El @Simo Hayha es un buen ejemplo de prototipo.

Sólo espero que el ambiente no sea propicio para que saque su enfermedad hacia fuera.

Qué asco, joder.
Qué puto asco.


----------



## Harman (28 Mar 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Si ver esas salvajadas en video pudre el alma, verlo en directo ni me imagino  Para hacer eso uno tiene que haber perdido absolutamente toda la humanidad que pueda tener.



Además suelen ir de Captagon hasta arriba.


----------



## coscorron (28 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Y que más da, a Rusia le pagaran en Rublos que es lo que quiere.



La UE se abre a hacer el ridículo de esa manera ... Incumple sus sanciones pero sin que parezca que las incumple?? Que asco de políticos.


----------



## Salamandra (28 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Y que más da, a Rusia le pagaran en Rublos que es lo que quiere.



Yo no estaria tan seguro de eso porque Rusia debió bajar el precio a cuenta de las sanciones. Que se aprovechen los amigos está bien o cosas que pasan pero ¿los que pusieron las sanciones? Yo no lo aceptaría.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Además suelen ir de Captagon hasta arriba.



Es la droga preferida por los mercenarios de la OTAN…


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (28 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Se empiezan a ver rumores de que la EU va a comprar el gas con rublos pero a través de intermediarios a los que le pagarán en euros.



Pero va a " comprar"... Osea saltarse el embargo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Mar 2022)

Que confuso todo...

La situación en las regiones de Mykolaiv y Kherson a las 18.00 horas del 28 de marzo de 2022

Desde aproximadamente las 17:30 las Fuerzas Armadas de RF están realizando fuego de artillería en las instalaciones de AFU en la entrada sur de Nikolaev. Se escuchan explosiones en la zona de Barcos de la ciudad.

Al mismo tiempo, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están enviando infantería y vehículos blindados en dirección a Galitsinovo y Luparevo. Los residentes locales afirman que se han desplegado allí al menos 6 Urales con infantería y 5 BMD.
#Rusia #Nikolaev #Ucrania #Kherson
@rybar


----------



## Simo Hayha (28 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Pero qué coño dices, hijo de puta.
> 
> Llevo diciéndote que dejes de recrearte en el GORE de personas sufriendo y muriendo desde hace días.
> 
> ...



No te enfades hombre, que lo decía sin acritud.


----------



## kelden (28 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Lo sé.
> 
> Y no se habría quedado ahí.
> 
> ...



Pues átate los machos. Bombazo nuclear no, pero es de esta gente de los que suelen tirar los de la CEOE y los banqueros cuando las cosas se les ponen feas. Como las cosas se pongan feas, feas, feas económicamente los vas a ver haciendo el cabrón por las calles. De la mano de VOX, claro.


----------



## Harman (28 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Serían las gambas




Bellingcat y desinformar son sinónimos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Mar 2022)

La geografía de los bombardeos en las instalaciones de AFU cerca de Kiev insinúa de manera transparente el desarrollo de eventos en la capital ucraniana

@akimapachev @diza_donbass @anna_news


----------



## Zappa (28 Mar 2022)

aretai dijo:


> solo por preguntar ¿a esta gente los españoles -entre otros- le estamos mandando armamento?



¿Tú qué crees?









Sánchez rectifica y anuncia que España entregará “material militar ofensivo a la resistencia ucraniana”


La decisión tensa el Gobierno. Yolanda Díaz la apoya, pero Podemos la rechaza: “Contribuir a la escalada bélica no va a resolver antes el conflicto”, afirma Belarra




elpais.com





Viruelo no es TOTALMENTE gilipollas, e intentó no meterse en el fregao de mandar armas, solo medicamentos y equipo médico.

Algún chico de Langley que trabaja en España le debió explicar que aquí no se raja nadie.


----------



## Fauna iberica (28 Mar 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Ya no solo por llamémosle "humanidad", si no por que si los matas a todos, en la siguiente población nadie se rindirá.
> 
> Ya lo decía Sun Tzu:
> 
> ...



Que les hagan prisioneros, y una vez ganada la guerra los ejecuten a todos 
Con esos psicópatas capaces de reventar a balazos las piernas de soldados y dejarlos desangra se no hay que mostrar ni un ápice de piedad.


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Mar 2022)

Guarida de terroristas de Azov en Mariupol desmilitarizada

Fue desde aquí que el grupo Azov inició su andadura. ¡Es simbólico que aquí sea donde comience su final!

@akimapachev @diza_donbass @anna_news


----------



## kelden (28 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> No te enfades hombre, que lo decía sin acritud.



Tu eres una puta vergüenza para el género humano. Al nivel de esos hijoputas que están exterminando los rusos.


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

*El flujo de refugiados de Ucrania continúa y llega a los 3,86 millones.*
Decenas de miles de refugiados continúan huyendo de la *guerra en Ucrania*, y su número llega ya a los 3,86 millones, según los últimos datos facilitados hoy por la *Agencia de las Naciones Unidas para los Refugiados* (*ACNUR*).
*Polonia* sigue siendo el país que más refugiados recibe, con cerca de 2,3 millones, seguido de *Rumanía*, con casi 600.000 (en este caso, parte de los ucranianos que llegan a territorio rumano han pasado previamente por la vecina *Moldavia*).
También acogen a decenas de miles de refugiados otros países vecinos de *Ucrania* como *Hungría*, *Eslovaquia*, *Rusia* y en menor medida *Bielorrusia*.
Un 90% de estos refugiados son mujeres, niños y personas mayores, indican los datos de ACNUR y otras agencias humanitarias de Naciones Unidas. Informa Efe


----------



## Bulldozerbass (28 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Además suelen ir de Captagon hasta arriba.



Cuando un ser que comparte especie con nosotros, con Captagón o sin Captagón, comete ese tipo de atrocidades, pierde de inmediato su condición de semejante, pierde su humanidad y yo lo consideraría poseído por un buen manojo de demonios. Desgraciadamente ahí no hay sacerdote que lo exorcise, por eso pienso que lo más adecuado es la pena de muerte administrada lo antes posible.


----------



## Simo Hayha (28 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ese hijoputa con el que hablas es uno de los que saldría encantado a atar gente a las farolas.



Esto es lo que estáis haciendo los nazis. Si os creéis que todo este destrozo absurdo va a quedar sin castigo es que soís muy soberbios.


----------



## Salamandra (28 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Y esos intermediarios se llevan su comisión…vamos un plan sin fisuras.



Salvo que quieran pagar la comision sobre el subprecio de las sanciones con lo que les sale igual o mas barato tras poner sanciones.

Y de paso a los amiguitos intermediarios les pagan en euros o dólares ¿no? que listillos.

Recuerden Argelia. No le gustó esa jugada.

Antes de la guerra Rusia tb andaba fastidiada por la jugarreta de Ucrania que recompraba gas a través de terceros para no pagar en la tarifa del gas las deudas contraídas antes y refinanciadas con la compra del gas en los siguientes años.

Por cierto, con pinzas, por algún sitio lei o escuche en algún video que la primera mujer de Putin estaba realcionada con las empresas, nada limpias de gas en Ucrania ¿Alguien sabe algo del tema?. Porque el escarnio es la leche.


----------



## kelden (28 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> La UE se abre a hacer el ridículo de esa manera ... Incumple sus sanciones pero sin que parezca que las incumple?? Que asco de políticos.



Mejor es eso que joderse de frio ....


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Mar 2022)

La agrupación Azov se fragmenta en la margen izquierda de Mariupol

Después de limpiar la guarida de los terroristas en el centro de la Margen Izquierda, la defensa de los terroristas ucranianos comenzó a colapsar en un efecto dominó.

Alexander Khodakovsky explicó que cuando se creó la amenaza de corte y destrucción, el enemigo comenzó a abandonar rápidamente áreas enteras y se retiró rápidamente hacia Azovstal.

También hay información de que el jefe de la República de Chechenia, Ramzan Kadyrov, llegó a Mariupol.

Hay duras batallas por delante en Azovstal, pero la destrucción del nido de avispas, desde donde toda la escoria neonazi comenzó su viaje, ¡es una fiesta en sí misma!

@akimapachev @diza_donbass @anna_news


----------



## Zappa (28 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> No te enfades hombre, que lo decía sin acritud.



Mira, colega.

Tienes la oportunidad de aprender algo sobre la horrible realidad de la guerra, si lees el hilo CON ATENCIÓN.

Dudo que con la edad que pareces tener entiendas de lo que te hablo.

Lo que te importa es ser un "edgelord", y está muy bien, de hecho, es la tónica habitual del foro.

Pero esto es SERIO. Está muriendo mucha gente, y si sigue, va a morir mucha más.

En estos conflictos, la gente pierde el alma o la retiene para siempre.

Estás haciendo mucho por perder la tuya.

Sin acritud, y desde la más honesta y generosa de las actitudes:

*DEJA DE ODIAR*

Al próximo insulto te vas a la nevera, eso si.


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Mar 2022)

Los suministros estadounidenses continúan disminuyendo

Durante las hostilidades en Donbas, un vehículo blindado Humvee entregado a Ucrania desde los Estados Unidos fue destruido.

Otro Humvee, pero ya en configuración sanitaria, aparentemente resultó dañado y abandonado junto a la carretera.

Foto: @Ugolok_Sitha

@anna_noticias


----------



## Remequilox (28 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Se empiezan a ver rumores de que la EU va a comprar el gas con rublos pero a través de intermediarios a los que le pagarán en euros.



Los activos en euros o dólares de residentes en países "inamistosos", están congelados en Rusia. 
Esos intermediarios deben ser no-residentes en Europa, USA, Japón.... 
Por apostar, apuesto a algún intermediario turco o libanés (los fenicios y los bizantinos siempre fueron grandes mercaderes...)


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Mar 2022)

Coleccionando trofeos

Las fuerzas aliadas de Rusia y la RPD se apoderaron del vehículo blindado ucraniano Novator en Mariupol.

Presuntamente, el blindado fue utilizado por una de las unidades de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania.

@anna_noticias


----------



## kelden (28 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Que les hagan prisioneros, y una vez ganada la guerra los ejecuten a todos
> Con esos psicópatas capaces de reventar a balazos las piernas de soldados y dejarlos desangra se no hay que mostrar ni un ápice de piedad.



Algo así:



Que los desangren y "bauticen" a los chechenos ....


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (28 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Y qué quieres que te responda...



Lo mismo te digo....


----------



## Roedr (28 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Pero qué coño dices, hijo de puta.
> 
> Llevo diciéndote que dejes de recrearte en el GORE de personas sufriendo y muriendo desde hace días.
> 
> ...



No pierdas el tiempo con semejante gusano. Es txusky, el buitre necrófilo del foro. Tiene por ahí un hilo entero con imágenes de cadáveres. Francamente, me gustaría que actuara la justicia contra el propietario del foro por permitir semejante humillación de la memoria de los muertos. Este tipo de cosas debería estar perseguido como se hace con los enlaces pedófilos.


----------



## Fauna iberica (28 Mar 2022)

Con eso demuestran debilidad , con la bestia nazi no se puede ceder en nada, y esun error, aquí lo que necesitamos son asesinos que ejecuten sin piedad a esas cucarachas 
Si no, lo tomaran como una muestra de debilidad y lo seguirán haciendo, si empiezan las ejecuciones en masa, al final están ahorrando vidas, y se les manda el mensaje que sus crímenes no quedarán impunes y se les tratará de la misma manera, ya verás como muchos ucronazis se lo van a pensar antes de seguir cometiendo atrocidades.


----------



## Simo Hayha (28 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Tu eres una puta vergüenza para el género humano. Al nivel de esos hijoputas que están exterminando los rusos.



Cuando te llegue la denuncia del fiscal por hacer apología del fascismo le cuentas a él por qué el país que están exterminando los rusos son unos hijoputas. Igual le convences.


----------



## Salamandra (28 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> La UE se abre a hacer el ridículo de esa manera ... Incumple sus sanciones pero sin que parezca que las incumple?? Que asco de políticos.



Yo no es que esté muy contento con la parte de la historia que me toca vivir pero hay un punto que...piensa que lo que no compren a Rusia, aunque sea a través de terceros, compran a otros según el plan del amigo de Zumosol que es el que nos ha metido en estas. Peor todavía, le compran al amigo lo que el recompra a terceros porque levantar la oferta de fracking no solo caro sino laborioso y con suerte no lo pueden hacer con su materia prima en bastante tiempo.

Es mi parecer, pero claro yo tengo mucha imaginación pero datos pocos.


----------



## amcxxl (28 Mar 2022)

LPR. Ahora mismo la pelea está muy reñida". Con el sonido de los bombardeos, el corresponsal de Izvestia Denis Kulaga en Popasna muestra cómo los proyectiles ucranianos alcanzan los edificios residenciales. Muchos edificios están destruidos casi hasta el suelo, ya no se pueden restaurar. Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.

Los ucranianos en Occidente son recibidos como dioses descendidos del cielo (c) Zelenski


----------



## mapachën (28 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Macho, cadaveres de mujeres jovenes sin bragas, sin calcetines, sin calzado, otras en camiseta y bragas, eso que significa ???, *"que hace mucho calor en Mariupol".*



Es que esos en teoría son los que murieron en el teatro bombardeados por los ruskis Gudari. 

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

*Mostrar el símbolo 'Z' podría ser considerado delito en Alemania, dice el ministerio-*
Las personas que muestren la letra "Z" en *Alemania *para simbolizar el apoyo a la *guerra de Rusia en Ucrania* podrían ser procesadas, ha advertido este lunes un portavoz del Ministerio del Interior.
El ministro del Interior del estado de *Berlín* ha afirmado que las autoridades de la ciudad se apresurarían a investigar los casos en los que se usa el símbolo Z para respaldar la agresión de *Rusia*, tras los anuncios de *Baviera* y *Baja Sajonia* de que ellos también castigarían tales actos.
"La letra Z como tal, por supuesto, no está prohibida, pero su uso en casos individuales puede constituir un respaldo a la *guerra de Rusia*", ha explicado un portavoz del Ministerio
La letra Z se ha utilizado como una marca en los vehículos militares rusos que participan en el conflicto y ha sido adoptada por los rusos que apoyan la guerra, y se destaca en las banderas y en las manifestaciones pro-Kremlin. Informa Reuters


----------



## Zappa (28 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Que les hagan prisioneros, y una vez ganada la guerra los ejecuten a todos
> Con esos psicópatas capaces de reventar a balazos las piernas de soldados y dejarlos desangra se no hay que mostrar ni un ápice de piedad.





kelden dijo:


> Algo así:
> 
> 
> 
> Que los desangren y "bauticen" a los chechenos ....



Y así, cuando los nietos de los ucranianos tengan el poder, podrán genocidar a todos los chechenos, y los que escapen a los nietos de estos, y así hasta el infinito, ¿no?

Ya se que la guerra llama a la venganza, pero nos estamos jugando los odios en Europa para las próximas generaciones.

En fin, predicar en el desierto, me temo.

Ser misericordioso en la victoria debe ser una de las cosas más complicadas del mundo.
Pero deberíamos intentarlo al menos.

Si no por nosotros, por los nietos que puede que lo paguen.

En Dune, casi todos los capítulos tienen una entradilla. Ésta se me quedó grabada.

*"No hay escapatoria. Pagamos por la violencia de nuestros antepasados."*


----------



## kelden (28 Mar 2022)

Pero no trabajaba para Irán y Venezuela? No te quejes de Público. No verás esto en ningún otro periódico español:

Rusia ganará la guerra, China la apoyará

Pablo es de los pocos que está tratando este tema con rigor.


----------



## Simo Hayha (28 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¿Os preguntáis de dónde salen los cabrones que matan civiles, los violan, los queman... los consideran subhumanos y por tanto, es como matar animales?



Salen de rusia tonto-cínico de los cojones, o es que no te has enterao quien está invadiendo Ucrania, destrozando el país, causando la muerte de miles de civiles y el desplazamiento de millones de familias.

Vivís todos en pecado.


----------



## Epicii (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Mar 2022)

Es de ayer, perdón por si resulta contradictorio.

El experto militar Boris Rozhin nos da un breve resumen de los resultados de la operación para desnazificar y desmilitarizar Ucrania el 27 de marzo de 2022, especial para el canal Voenkor Kotenok Z @voenkorKotenok:

Mariúpol.
Según informes locales, las defensas del enemigo en la margen izquierda se encuentran en un estado de desintegración en bolsas separadas de resistencia. Además, hay combates muy cerca de Azovstal.

Ugledar-Marinka.
En Maryinka las tropas llegaron al vertedero que dominaba el área por la mañana y lucharon con el enemigo que se bate en retirada. Al sur de Maryinka, continuaron los intensos combates por Novomikhailovka.

Avdiivka-Dzerzhinsk. Los combates continuaron en la zona de Novobakhmutovka. El frente enemigo, después de la derrota en las batallas por Verkhnetoretskoye, se derrumbó pero no fue atravesado. En Avdiivka - sin cambios.

Lisichansk-Severodonetsk-Popasnaya.
La lucha continuó en el sur de Rubizhne y en la propia Popasna.

Izyum-Barvenkovo-Slaviansk.
Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa después de haber roto la barrera ucraniana en Kamenka están acumulando fuerzas en la orilla sur del Donets para nuevas acciones en dirección a Slavyansk o Barvenkovo. Hay algunos avances a lo largo de la carretera Izyum-Slavyansk. En Barvenkovo, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania informaron sobre la "captura de Gusarovka", aunque nadie la había tomado antes: las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa no declararon que habían tomado Gusarovka, las batallas se dirigían al norte y al este de Barvenkovo.

Járkov.
Sin cambios significativos. Las partes intercambiaron ataques de artillería, además de ataques continuos contra las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el área de Chuguev.

Chernihiv-Sumy.
Chernihiv sin cambios significativos. Sumy también. Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa tomaron el control de Slavutych, donde hoy colgaron la bandera rusa y comenzaron la rotación de personal en la central nuclear de Chernóbil. El enemigo, a su vez, continuó presionando a Trostyanets, alegando que luchaba en la ciudad o controlaba la ciudad al norte de Akhtyrka.

Kiev.
Cerca de Kiev la situación no ha cambiado drásticamente. Las tropas que bloquean Kiev desde el oeste intentan moverse hacia el sur, el enemigo contraataca y bloquea el avance de todas las formas posibles. Al este de Kiev, continuaron los combates en varias aldeas al noreste y al este de la ciudad. Por supuesto, no hay cerco de tropas rusas cerca de Kiev.

Nikolaev-Odessa.
La situación no ha cambiado fundamentalmente. La “ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Kherson” resultó ser la esperada reencarnación de la “contraofensiva de Kim”. Las batallas posicionales continuaron en la frontera de las regiones de Kherson y Nikolaev.

Zaporozhye.
Si la situación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se mantuvo estable en la línea Kamenskoye-Orekhov-Gulyaipole, entonces al este de Gulyaipole la situación se desarrolló de manera más interesante. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania declararon que habían recuperado Poltavka y Malinovka de manos de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación de Rusia, cuya captura por las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación de Rusia nunca informaron. Además Poltavka generalmente se encuentra al noreste de Gulyaipole, es decir insinúan que las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa están tratando de cubrir al grupo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que defienden Gulyaipole. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania también confirman que las Fuerzas Armadas de RF controlan varias aldeas al este de Gulyaipol. Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF no comentaron sobre esto.

@voenkorkotenok


----------



## Zappa (28 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No pierdas el tiempo con semejante gusano. *Es txusky, el buitre necrófilo del foro*. Tiene por ahí un hilo entero con imágenes de cadáveres. Francamente, me gustaría que actuara la justicia contra el propietario del foro por permitir semejante humillación de la memoria de los muertos. Este tipo de cosas debería estar perseguido como se hace con los enlaces pedófilos.



¿Es clon de @txusky_g?
¿En serio?

Madre mía como se les pira la pinza a algunos. 
El que parecía ser un gris CM del PP resulta que tiene más ansia de sangre que nadie.
Da que pensar lo que oculta la gente tras la superficie.


----------



## Arraki (28 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Cuando te llegue la denuncia del fiscal por hacer apología del fascismo le cuentas a él por qué el país que están exterminando los rusos son unos hijoputas. Igual le convences.



Llevas haciendo apología del fascismo desde hace meses. 

Es de muy tristes y cobardes intentar cercenar la libertad de expresión con amenazas de que van a venir los jueces. 

Ya sabemos que en España la libertad de expresión está en juego por gentuza como tú, pero de momento no hemos llegado al nivel de tener que pensar todos en follar con la OTAN bajo pena de prisión.


----------



## Zappa (28 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Salen de rusia tonto-cínico de los cojones, o es que no te has enterao quien está invadiendo Ucrania, destrozando el país, causando la muerte de miles de civiles y el desplazamiento de millones de familias.
> 
> Vivís todos en pecado.



¿Eres @txusky_g?
¿Qué coño te ha pasado, tío?


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

*Zelenski ofreció una retirada a los defensores de Mariupol, pero se negaron.*
El presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski* ha revelado que ofreció a los defensores de *Mariupol *la opción de retirarse, pero se negaron. Se negaron a abandonar a sus muertos o heridos, dijo Zelenski en una entrevista el domingo con periodistas rusos independientes.
El presidente también admitió que *Ucrania* está lista para comprometerse con la región oriental de *Donbas*, que ha sido parcialmente controlada por separatistas respaldados por *Rusia* desde 2014. Es imposible hacer que Rusia entregue el territorio por completo", admitió.
Los últimos comentarios de *Zelenski* se producen cuando *Ucrania* y *Rusia* se preparan para continuar con las negociaciones de alto el fuego el martes. Las conversaciones anteriores no lograron avances para poner fin a la *guerra*, que se ha cobrado la vida de miles de personas y ha expulsado a más de diez millones de ucranianos de sus hogares. Informa AP


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Salvo que quieran pagar la comision sobre el subprecio de las sanciones con lo que les sale igual o mas barato tras poner sanciones.
> 
> Y de paso a los amiguitos intermediarios les pagan en euros o dólares ¿no? que listillos.
> 
> ...



Simplemente fake…como otras cosas.


----------



## mapachën (28 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Espero que esta gran crisis sirva para apartar a la UE de la Otan y que los masones anglocabrones desaparezcan del parlamento europeo.



Nada más verlo... Es exactamente lo que está pasando... La OTAN con más fisuras y mucho más débil que el 20 de febrero... Donde va a parar. 

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Juan Palomo (28 Mar 2022)

ja ja ja qué sorpresa con los comentarios de los americanos. Dicen que si los paises europedos no pagan el gas están de acuerdo en que Rusia les corte el gas. Algo está cambiando, alguno hasta dice que no vuelve a votar a Biden. Nutrición.

"Rusia no puede usar el dólar. Parece un problema. Europa no va a cortar su dependencia. Eso es de boquilla. No se puede cortar la dependencia y reemplazarla con gas que no existe".

"Alemania fue uno de los países que robó los euros de Rusia como parte de las sanciones y Estados Unidos prohibió a Rusia usar dólares. ¿Por qué Alemania esperaría pagar en monedas que pueden ser robadas en un minuto?"


"Los países no quieren pagar rublos por el gas? ¿Qué países? ¿Los mismos que se apoderaron de las reservas de divisas de Rusia en respuesta a la crisis en Ucrania? ¿Están hablando de "el incumplimiento de contrato"?"

"¿Alguna vez lo suministraron gratis? No sabía que la Madre Teresa era rusa."

"Si Rusia corta el gas, mira qué rápido pagan. Es ridículo jugar juegos tan tontos como los de la UE."










UPDATE 2-Russia will not supply gas to Europe for free, Kremlin says


Russia is working out methods for accepting payments for its gas exports in roubles and it will take decisions in due course should European countries refuse to pay in the Russian currency, the Kremlin said on Monday. At a meeting of European Union leaders on Friday, no common position emerged...




finance.yahoo.com


----------



## Roedr (28 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¿Es clon de @txusky_g?
> *¿En serio?*
> 
> Madre mía como se les pira la pinza a algunos.
> ...



No pongo la mano en el fuego, pero como es estadísticamente casi imposible encontrar dos HDP de semejante nivel de degradación reptiliana lo lógico es pensar que es el mismo.


----------



## mazuste (28 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Se empiezan a ver rumores de que la EU va a comprar el gas con rublos pero a través de intermediarios a los que le pagarán en euros.



Eso, mas que rumores, es de sentido común. 
Aunque con la boca grande vomiten perrerías al gusto USAno.
Es de 1º de vasallos.


----------



## kelden (28 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Y así, cuando los nietos de los ucranianos tengan el poder, podrán genocidar a todos los chechenos, y los que escapen a los nietos de estos, y así hasta el infinito, ¿no?
> 
> Ya se que la guerra llama a la venganza, pero nos estamos jugando los odios en Europa para las próximas generaciones.
> 
> ...



Joer zappa .... era un chiste. A estos no los van a matar. Va a ser peor. Los van a tener muriéndose durante 20 años en alguna prisión perdida cerca del polo norte. No se que es peor para ellos ....


----------



## mazuste (28 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Además suelen ir de Captagon hasta arriba.



En Ucrania lo llaman "pevertir" o algo así.


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

*Un grupo vinculado a Anonymous afirma que ha hackeado una televisión y una radio de Rusia.*
El grupo de _hackers _*NB65* ha reivindicado que ha _hackeado_ la televisión estatal rusa All-Russia y la emisora Radio Broadcasting Company.

El grupo de _hackers_ vinculado a *Anonymous* asegura que ha recuperado más de 870 gigabytes de información de la empresa y que valora hacer públicos los datos. Los principales activos de la empresa son los canales *Russia-1*, *Russia 24* y *RTR Planeta TV*.









Un grupo de 'hackers' vinculado a Anonymous piratea un canal de televisión y una radio de Rusia: "Os vigilamos muy de cerca"


El grupo de hackers NB65 ha reivindicado que ha hackeado la televisión estatal rusa All-Russia y la emisora Radio Broadcasting Company. El grupo de hackers vinculado a Anonymous...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Simo Hayha (28 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Mira, colega.
> 
> Tienes la oportunidad de aprender algo sobre la horrible realidad de la guerra, si lees el hilo CON ATENCIÓN.



Pero no decías el otro día que no pusiese fotos de la horrible realidad de la guerra porque aquí estábais para hablar de la desglobalización, el precio del gas y los valores del pueblo ruso?? En fin...


----------



## Seronoser (28 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Se empiezan a ver rumores de que la EU va a comprar el gas con rublos pero a través de intermediarios a los que le pagarán en euros.



Esto es otra pollada. No hay intermediarios que vendan rublos.
El único que vende rublos es Rusia, a través de sus Bancos.

Por tanto el intermediario...es el banco, Sverbank, que vende los rublos al precio que le dicte el Banco Central Ruso.


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

Aqui el «carnicero de Mariúpol»: Mijail Mizintsev, el general que ordenó bombardear un teatro y un hospital infantil


----------



## Zappa (28 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Joer zappa .... era un chiste.



Lo siento, amigo, pero después de las imágenes del sótano de esta mañana no tengo el día para chistes.
Tengo mucha mala hostia ahora mismo, lo siento, hombre.



> A estos no los van a matar. Va a ser peor. Los van a tener muriéndose durante 20 años en alguna prisión perdida cerca del polo norte. No se que es peor para ellos ....



No sé, tío, yo no tengo claro que no empiecen las fosas comunes con los de Azov.
Y algunos lo aplaudirán y tal, pero me parece que de esos polvos, otros lodos saldrán.


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Mar 2022)

_Después de nuestras acciones efectivas en el este de Mariupol, cuando apareció la amenaza de aislamiento y destrucción del cerco, el enemigo comenzó a abandonar rápidamente áreas enteras.

Valió la pena acabar ayer con un importante bastión que controlaba unos dos kilómetros de los límites de la ciudad y así crear condiciones favorables para un avance de nuestro grupo que venía del mar, ya que por la mañana el enemigo comenzó a retirarse apresuradamente hacia Azovstal, ayudándonos a apretar la soga aún más fuerte. Sigan con el buen trabajo. Los altos hornos los están esperando : también se convertirán en su crematorio._


----------



## amcxxl (28 Mar 2022)

Actualización sobre un video sensacional de tortura de prisioneros de guerra rusos El ejército de la Federación Rusa fue capturado el 25.03 en las afueras del este de Kharkov. Se ha identificado a las personas que dispararon a las piernas de los soldados atados: son fanáticos del Kharkov Metalist Sergey Velichko, apodado Chili, y Konstantin Nemichev.


El enemigo más jurado de Rusia es el nazismo. Alina Lipp, una periodista alemana que trabaja en el Donbass, está convencida de ello. “Durante muchos años, Estados Unidos ha financiado el reformateo de la población de Ucrania. Les inculcaron el odio por Rusia”. 


De los 135 guardias en el campo de exterminio de Sobibor, solo 30 eran alemanes, todos los demás procedían de Ucrania. Incluido Ivan Demyanyuk, a quien las autoridades no tuvieron prisa por condenar , donde murió en 2012. La muerte de 28 mil personas está en manos de Demjanjuk. 


Casi todos los nazis ucranianos de los batallones Azov* y Aidar* y muchos miembros de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas toman drogas, por lo que parecen intrépidos. Occidente ha inundado Ucrania con drogas desde el Maidan 


Luchador del regimiento nazi "Azov", campeón mundial de kickboxing Maxim Kagal - DESTRUIDO


----------



## Demi Grante (28 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Se destruyó una base de Azov en Mariupol y las fuerzas restantes de Azov se redujeron a la mitad. Según informes sobre el terreno, están dejando atrás distritos enteros para retirarse a la fábrica de Azovstal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ppppp peroooo...si eso es imposibleeee!!!!
¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿Cómo va a estar vivo si el francotirador Walli lo mató de un huesazo de aceituna lanzado a 5 kilómetros??????????

No puede ser, la prensa pro ucraniana me ha vuelto a mentir. Menos mal que el fantasma de Kiev vuela sobre nosotros para protegernos de Franco.


----------



## kelden (28 Mar 2022)

Al final va a ser el tio más listo de España: todos le pagan ....


----------



## Roedr (28 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Aqui el «carnicero de Mariúpol»: Mijail Mizintsev, el general que ordenó bombardear un teatro y un hospital infantil
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003235



@rejon, ¿pero cobras algo por los copy-paste?. De verdad, si yo cobrara me lo curraría algo más.

Estás estafando a alguien ;-)


----------



## Zappa (28 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Pero no decías el otro día que no pusiese fotos de la horrible realidad de la guerra porque aquí estábais para hablar de la desglobalización, el precio del gas y los valores del pueblo ruso?? En fin...



No, no era eso lo que te decía.

Te decía que recrearte, como hacías, en el sufrimiento de una persona, por ser "orcorruso", usando la excusa de "vengo a traer información" es DELEZNABLE.

@Moderado y @Caronte el barquero no han traído la documentación acompañada de mensajes que degraden a las personas que se ve en los vídeos, llamándoles de todo, como haces tu.

Mira, creo que tienes la madurez para entender, pero si no la tienes, allá tú.
Pon los vídeos y las fotos que te salga de los cojones, y ríete hasta reventar de los orcorrusos.

Das simplemente asco.
Y mucha pena.


----------



## aretai (28 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> *Cuando te llegue la denuncia del fiscal *por hacer apología del fascismo le cuentas a él por qué el país que están exterminando los rusos son unos hijoputas. Igual le convences.





Te puedes vender
Cualquier oferta es buena si quieres poder
Qué fácil es
Abrir tanto la boca para opinar


Y si te piensas echar atrás
Tienes muchas huellas que borrar


Déjame
que yo no tengo la culpa de verte caer
Si yo no tengo la culpa de verte caer


Pierdes la fe
Cualquier esperanza es vana y no sé qué creer
Pero olvídame, 
que nadie te ha llamado, ya estás otra vez


Déjame
que yo no tengo la culpa de verte caer
Si yo no tengo la culpa de ver que


Entre dos tierras estás
Y no dejas aire que respirar
Entre dos tierras estás
Y no dejas aire que respirar


Déjalo ya
No seas membrillo y permite pasar
Y si no piensas echar atrás
Tienes mucho barro que tragar

[...]
Déjame
que yo no tengo la culpa de verte caer
Si yo no tengo la culpa de ver que
Entre dos tierras estás
Y no dejas aire que respirar
Entre dos tierras estás
Y no dejas aire que respirar
Déjame
que yo no tengo la culpa de verte caer
Si yo no tengo la culpa de ver que
Entre dos tierras estás
Y no dejas aire que respirar
Entre dos tierras estás
Y no dejas aire que respirar


----------



## Vilux (28 Mar 2022)

Juan Palomo dijo:


> ja ja ja qué sorpresa con los comentarios de los americanos. Dicen que si los paises europedos no pagan el gas están de acuerdo en que Rusia les corte el gas. Algo está cambiando, alguno hasta dice que no vuelve a votar a Biden. Nutrición.
> 
> "Rusia no puede usar el dólar. Parece un problema. Europa no va a cortar su dependencia. Eso es de boquilla. No se puede cortar la dependencia y reemplazarla con gas que no existe".
> 
> ...



_"The only big issue in Europe is gas and Russia is asking us to pay in *roubles which we don't have *and it's not in the contract," the chief executive of Italian energy group Eni , Claudio Descalzi_

El único gran problema en Europa es el gas y Rusia nos exige pago en *rublos que no tenemos* y que no está en el contrato" dijo el ejecutivo jefe del grupo energético italiano Eni, Claudio Descalzi.

Eso es lo que nos está diciendo Putin, coño, que compremos rublos! 5.000 por un gramo de oro. A rascar en los entresijos del sofá!


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Mar 2022)

MediaKiller informó sobre el estado de alerta extremo de los expertos occidentales en relación con la pérdida de estabilidad de la defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el este del país. Y esto siempre bajo el supuesto de que el grupo ucraniano pueda retirarse a la segunda línea de defensa.

El residente informa que el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania inmediatamente ofreció a Zelensky retirar tropas a la segunda línea de defensa debido a la alta probabilidad de cerco del frente oriental. En Bankova, se descartó tal escenario ya que podría fortalecer la posición de Rusia y socavar la imagen del "mejor ejército" de Europa.

Nosotros, a su vez, agregaremos que fue Pavlyuk quien insistió en una retirada oportuna por lo que fue destituido de su cargo.

Por lo tanto, la intervención de los políticos ucranianos en los asuntos militares condujo a graves errores en la defensa y creó todas las condiciones para la derrota de una gran agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Mar 2022)

"Primero, atacan las" cruces ", luego la columna principal

En las afueras de Kiev, el ejército ruso se ve obligado a quitar las cruces de los vehículos médicos: los militantes ucranianos eligen esos vehículos como objetivo principal, en violación de las leyes y normas de la guerra.

Solo después de disparar contra vehículos con cruces rojas, las formaciones armadas ucranianas "cambian" a otros vehículos en el convoy para que nadie pueda brindar asistencia médica a los heridos, dijo el comandante del departamento de mantenimiento de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.

Los criminales de guerra ucranianos son fieles a las "tradiciones" de los predecesores de Hitler: también les gustaba bombardear cruces rojas.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (28 Mar 2022)

"En la región de Mariupol sobre el Mar de Azov, fue derribado un helicóptero Mi-8 ucraniano, que se dirigía a evacuar a los comandantes del batallón nacional de Azov."


----------



## Elimina (28 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Serían las gambas



Es curioso que utilicen el término "armas químicas" en lugar de "veneno".
¿Alguna idea sobre el uso del lenguaje en la propaganda?


----------



## delhierro (28 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


>



A este si le asesinaron de verdad. El negociador ucraniano, y le asesinaron despues de torturarle salvajemente siguien sus naziscostumbres.







Y paso sin mencionarse en la mayoría de los medios, que ahora se inventan embustes absurdos. Mariupol esta cayendo, y el cerco fue rapido va a haber documentacióin a paletadas, no hen tenido tiempo a destruirlo , y prisioneros importantes que cantaran. Van a intentar tapalo con mierda mala como hacen siempre.


----------



## pemebe (28 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¿Tú qué crees?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Justo antes de esa declaración

*Más de 2.500 inmigrantes subsaharianos intentan asaltar la valla de Melilla y 500 logran entrar*

*Por número de ‘sin papeles’ es el mayor ataque a esta frontera y medio millar logró entrar en la ciudad autónoma*









Más de 2.500 inmigrantes subsaharianos intentan asaltar la valla de Melilla y 500 logran entrar


Aprovecharon una zona de unos cientos de metros en la que no había concertinas, ni peines invertidos




www.abc.es





Y desde entonces na de na.

Quien quiera entender que entienda.


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

*El G7 califica de "inaceptable" pagar a Rusia en rublos los suministros de gas*
Los ministros de Economía del G7 coincidieron este lunes en calificar de* "inaceptable" la exigencia del presidente ruso*, Vladímir Putin, de que los suministros de gas y de otras fuentes de energía sean pagados en rublos.
"Todos los ministros coincidieron en que exigir el pago en rublos constituye una violación de los contratos vigentes. Un pago en rublos es inaceptable y pedimos a las empresas que rechacen la petición de Putin", dijo el ministro alemán, Robert Habeck, tras una conferencia digital con sus colegas.
Alemania desempeña este año la presidencia de turno del grupo de países que reúne a las principales potencias económicas mundiales. Por otra parte, Habeck dijo que la exigencia de Putin puede verse como un síntoma de que las sanciones al banco central ruso que impiden el comercio de divisas con otros países lo tienen "contra la pared".
"La exigencia de Putin de que el gas se pague en rublos es una prueba de que está contra la pared", dijo Habeck, informa Efe.


----------



## kelden (28 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Lo siento, amigo, pero después de las imágenes del sótano de esta mañana no tengo el día para chistes.
> Tengo mucha mala hostia ahora mismo, lo siento, hombre.
> 
> 
> ...



Si los hubieran querido matar no los enseñan. Se callan, se los llevan a una zanja, los liquidan, echan ácido en la zanja y no se entera nadie.


----------



## chemarin (28 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Te refieres a este.
> 
> 
> *El capitán neonazi que instruyó a cadetes del Ejército del Aire es jefe de Inteligencia de la mejor unidad de aviones de combate
> ...



Sí, pero viniendo de Público la acusación me parece muy hipócrita, ¿se escandalizan de los nazis en nuestro Ejército pero no de los que hay en el de Ucrania? Y la posición de Público en esta guerra todos la sabemos.


----------



## mapachën (28 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Los activos en euros o dólares de residentes en países "inamistosos", están congelados en Rusia.
> Esos intermediarios deben ser no-residentes en Europa, USA, Japón....
> Por apostar, apuesto a algún intermediario turco o libanés (los fenicios y los bizantinos siempre fueron grandes mercaderes...)



No me digas que al mariscal zurullov Le han embargado las 4 acciones que tenga en la bolsa Rusa? Me despollo, en serio!

El OP está para salir en algún programita de friker Jiménez como bot ruso... Vaya nivel...

Por lo demás, que pare ya esta puta mierda, donde solo disfrutan los más psicópatas de ambos bandos... 

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Mar 2022)

⚡Un león corre libre en Mariupol⚡

Durante las hostilidades los combatientes de la RPD de NM durante varios días escucharon el rugido de un león procedente del zoológico de Mariupol que se encuentra cerca de la avenida Metallurgov. Entonces el zoológico fue destruido y el león se escapó. Y ahora se encuentra libre por Mariupol.

Después de analizar las fuentes, el equipo de @wargonzo sugiere que lo más probable es que se trate del león Sansón. Ya tiene más de 10 años, está en la vejez. Pero antes, el león ya había atacado a un conserje borracho y no está claro cómo se comportará en nuevas condiciones cuando se encuentre con personas.

@wargonzo


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

*Compra un Banksy por 81.000 libras y dona la misma cantidad a un hospital infantil de Kiev.*
Según la casa de subastas myartbroker.com un "extraordinariamente generoso" comprador anónimo ha pagado 81.000 libras por la obra CND Soldiers de Banksy y ha donado la misma cantidad a un hospital infantil de Kiev, el Ohmatdyt Children's Hospital. La obra muestra a dos soldados, con una plantilla rociada en el suelo, observando sus espaldas. Uno con ametralladora y el otro con un pincel con el que está pintando un letrero rojo. El mural se creó poco después de la participación del Reino Unido en la guerra de Irak de 2003.


----------



## chemarin (28 Mar 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Lo de exigir que Rusia cumpla el contrato a rajatabla hasta con la moneda de pago, mientras tu le compras gas a EEUU mucho más caro para comprarle menos a Rusia y estas diciendo de dejar de comprarle (rompiendo el contrato sin ninguna penalización, porque para eso sancionas como quieres y donde quieres y evidentemente no se iba pagar sanción al ogro Ruso) el dia que a ti te vaya bien, es bastante incongruente. Exigir a la otra parte que cumpla hasta el más mínimo detalle de un contrato o amenazas con sanción....contrato que tu no estás cumpliendo ni piensas cumplir el dia en que te vaya bien romperlo. Pero el otro lado es el malo....pese a que te sigue enviando un gas (o petróleo) que tu no quieres comprarle.



Y no es solo eso, hay empresas occidentales que por contrato debían de suministrar ciertos bienes y servicios a Rusia, pero la UE prohibió que se cumplieran esos contratos, ¿y ahora quieren que Rusia cumpla los suyos? Estas reflexiones conviene siempre hacerlas porque sino uno solo mira una de las caras de la moneda.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (28 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Se empiezan a ver rumores de que la EU va a comprar el gas con rublos pero a través de intermediarios a los que le pagarán en euros.



Por salvar apariencia ???  haciéndose trampas al solitario ?


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Mar 2022)

*Hoy, soldados del batallón "Somalia" izaron la bandera de la RPD sobre la administración del distrito Kalmiussky de Mariupol.

El distrito de Kalmiussky es la unidad administrativa de la ciudad más grande en términos de territorio.*


----------



## mapachën (28 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No pierdas el tiempo con semejante gusano. Es txusky, el buitre necrófilo del foro. Tiene por ahí un hilo entero con imágenes de cadáveres. Francamente, me gustaría que actuara la justicia contra el propietario del foro por permitir semejante humillación de la memoria de los muertos. Este tipo de cosas debería estar perseguido como se hace con los enlaces pedófilos.



Aquí hay un "mariscal" que ha hablado de fusilar al 40% de los ucranianos ehhh... Y no hacéis más que darle zanks.

También decía que los barcos se reflotaban y aquí no ha pasado nada . 

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

*Cierra "Nóvaya Gazeta", el último periódico independiente de Rusia.*
El periódico "Nóvaya Gazeta", dirigido por el premio Nobel de la Paz Dmitri Murátov, anunció hoy su cierre temporal debido a las advertencias del Roskomnadzor, el regulador ruso de las comunicaciones, en plena "operación militar especial" rusa en Ucrania.
"Hemos recibido dos advertencias del Roskomnadzor. Mejor cerramos, ya que si recibimos una tercera advertencia nos pueden retirar la licencia y eso significaría nuestra desaparición", informó a Efe Nadezhda Prusenkova, jefa de prensa del rotativo, informa Efe.
Prusenkova admitió que, a día de hoy, desconoce el motivo de las dos advertencias recibidas por parte del regulador, que tampoco argumentó al periódico su decisión por escrito.


----------



## Simo Hayha (28 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> No, no era eso lo que te decía.
> 
> Te decía que recrearte, como hacías, en el sufrimiento de una persona, por ser "orcorruso", usando la excusa de "vengo a traer información" es DELEZNABLE.
> 
> ...



Pero que cínico eres. Quieres que hablemos de la misma forma de las pilas de cadáveres de civiles que han matado los rusos, que de los militares rusos que han ido a un país extrajero a matar a esos civiles. Estáis moralmente enfermos, todos.

Esos rusos son ORCORRUSOS, por haber ido a invadir y destrozar un país extranjero, matar a sus civiles, causar el desplazamiento de millones de familias, la destrucción de sus casas y forma de vida.


----------



## Nico (28 Mar 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1003177




Le dije... Mami, vende el Níquel y compra rublos... pero no, no me hizo caso.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (28 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El G7 califica de "inaceptable" pagar a Rusia en rublos los suministros de gas*
> Los ministros de Economía del G7 coincidieron este lunes en calificar de* "inaceptable" la exigencia del presidente ruso*, Vladímir Putin, de que los suministros de gas y de otras fuentes de energía sean pagados en rublos.
> "Todos los ministros coincidieron en que exigir el pago en rublos constituye una violación de los contratos vigentes. Un pago en rublos es inaceptable y pedimos a las empresas que rechacen la petición de Putin", dijo el ministro alemán, Robert Habeck, tras una conferencia digital con sus colegas.
> Alemania desempeña este año la presidencia de turno del grupo de países que reúne a las principales potencias económicas mundiales. Por otra parte, Habeck dijo que la exigencia de Putin puede verse como un síntoma de que las sanciones al banco central ruso que impiden el comercio de divisas con otros países lo tienen "contra la pared".
> "La exigencia de Putin de que el gas se pague en rublos es una prueba de que está contra la pared", dijo Habeck, informa Efe.



Putin ha dado de lleno en el objetivo con el misil nuclear del pago en rublos.

Se nota que está provocando mucho dolor, ahora USA se tendrá que meter por donde le quepan el sistema SWIFT y las sanciones que ordena que la UE debe imponer a Rusia.


----------



## kelden (28 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Sí, pero viniendo de Público la acusación me parece muy hipócrita, ¿se escandalizan de los nazis en nuestro Ejército pero no de los que hay en el de Ucrania? Y la posición de Público en esta guerra todos la sabemos.



Por ejemplo:

Rusia ganará la guerra, China la apoyará


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Mar 2022)

Mapa British. Todos tienen el suyo, consiguelos todos!!


----------



## Demi Grante (28 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Parece que los rusos han descifrado el secreto de resucitar generales




Está guerra va de fantasmas, unos más reales que otros por lo que veo.


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

*El Gobierno británico dice que la invasión rusa de Ucrania debe "fracasar"*
El Gobierno británico considera que la *invasión rusa de Ucrania "debe terminar en fracaso"*, según apuntó este lunes un portavoz de Downing Street, residencia y despacho del primer ministro, el conservador Boris Johnson.
El líder ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski, sugirió hoy que está dispuesto a hacer una serie de concesiones a Rusia a fin de terminar con el conflicto, al tiempo que mostró su deseo de asegurar la "integridad territorial" de su país, informa Efe.
Según ese portavoz oficial británico, Johnson "cree que Putin debe fracasar en Ucrania y debe restaurarse su soberanía", en vísperas de que vuelvan a reunirse mañana los negociadores de ambos lados.


----------



## montytorri (28 Mar 2022)

por si no está puesto:

Roman Abramovich & Ukraine negotiators suffer 'poisoning symptoms with skin peeling off their faces’ after peace talks (thesun.co.uk)


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (28 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> "En la región de Mariupol sobre el Mar de Azov, fue derribado un helicóptero Mi-8 ucraniano, que se dirigía a evacuar a los comandantes del batallón nacional de Azov."



Lo de ..._Maricon el último_... Lo vamos a cambiar por ...

En Mariupol el último??? ...Ahí te quedas, a ver si las ratitas, se dan cuenta, que las ratas grandes , los van a dejar atrapados dentro de la "ratonera".


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Mar 2022)

Equipo destruido de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Prospect Metallurgiists en Mariupol.


----------



## amcxxl (28 Mar 2022)

La creación de repúblicas populares en todos los territorios de la antigua Ucrania controlados por las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa es una condición necesaria para la seguridad nacional de Rusia.



Publicó un video desde la casa del líder de la célula del Sector Derecho* en Berdyansk Uniforme nazi, galones, fotografías y documentos que acrediten que su dueño es miembro de organizaciones de extrema derecha. 



Artemovsk (Bakhmut), una fábrica de bebidas sin alcohol, donde se ubicaron la base y el cuartel de los "Natsiks" y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (entrada desde Konstantinovka). El viernes, los cohetes volaron allí, y así es como se ve ahora. Los cadáveres de los "nazis" y los militares todavía están siendo sacados de allí ... 


Las fuerzas especiales de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RPD continúan trabajando en la dirección de Gorlovka. A juzgar por la intercepción de radio en ese refugio de los ucranianos, 1 - "200", 3 - "300".


¡Mira qué divertido papel usado para "lectura fácil" se encontró en la escuela ucraniana liberada de Bandera! Aquí tienes un "programa de alfabetización" nazi detallado sobre los insidiosos invasores rusos y los ukry que excavaron el Mar Negro. Por así decirlo, con los mejores deseos del Departamento de Estado de EE.UU.


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Mar 2022)

Ramzan Kadyrov con sus combatientes en Mariupol.


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

El hijoPutin tiene delirios de grandeza, es ególatra, criminaliza a la oposición, tiene cero de empatía, miente compulsivamente, carece de escrúpulos, su única ideología es mantenerse en el poder a cualquier precio...

¿Ese perfil no os recuerda a alguien más cercano?


----------



## ProfeInsti (28 Mar 2022)

Abramovich y los negociadores de Ucrania sufrieron síntomas de envenenamiento.

El oligarca ruso y al menos dos negociadores de paz ucranianos sufrieron síntomas de envenenamiento en una reunión que tuvieron en Kiev a principios de este mes, según cuenta The Wall Street Journal.


----------



## John Orfidahl (28 Mar 2022)

montytorri dijo:


> por si no está puesto:
> 
> Roman Abramovich & Ukraine negotiators suffer 'poisoning symptoms with skin peeling off their faces’ after peace talks (thesun.co.uk)




Matar al negociador no beneficia nada a Ucrania, se pueden enemistar con mas de un pais de la OTAN. ¿Falsa bandera?


----------



## delhierro (28 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Parece que los rusos han descifrado el secreto de resucitar generales



Se lo ha pasado Kin el norcoreano. Es como un dios, de vez en cuando resucita algun alto cargo, general, o funcionario que segun nuestros "libres" medios de comunicación habia asesinado con algun metodo supersadico meses antes.


----------



## Nico (28 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Esas pickups no son Ford Ranger ???.



Una de ellas me parece que si, las otras diría que son Mitsubishi.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (28 Mar 2022)

Eduard Basurin en Russia-1 anunció que no más de 3.000 militantes ucranianos (de un grupo de 16.000) permanecían rodeados en Mariupol.


----------



## Roedr (28 Mar 2022)

@rejon, te quito trabajo


Roman Abramovich sufre síntomas de envenenamiento después de una reunión en Kiev


----------



## ProfeInsti (28 Mar 2022)

Alrededor de 160.000 personas siguen atrapadas en Mariúpol.


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Abramovich y los negociadores de Ucrania sufrieron síntomas de envenenamiento.
> 
> El oligarca ruso y al menos dos negociadores de paz ucranianos sufrieron síntomas de envenenamiento en una reunión que tuvieron en Kiev a principios de este mes, según cuenta The Wall Street Journal.



No entiendo esa obsesión ucra de matar negociadores


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Mar 2022)

❗*La UE seguirá dependiendo de los recursos energéticos rusos hasta al menos 2027, dijo la Comisión Europea

 *


----------



## arriondas (28 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> No entiendo esa obsesión ucra de matar negociadores



Hacen los que les ordenan sus padrinos, esos que llevan dando por el culo desde antes del Congreso de Viena. No debe haber negociaciones, no lo van a permitir.


----------



## Remequilox (28 Mar 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> No me digas que al mariscal zurullov Le han embargado las 4 acciones que tenga en la bolsa Rusa? Me despollo, en serio!
> 
> El OP está para salir en algún programita de friker Jiménez como bot ruso... Vaya nivel...
> 
> ...



Si eres residente español. con inversiones directas en la bolsa rusa, tienes esos activos congelados. 
Siguen siendo tuyos, pero _de facto_ es casi como si para ti hubiesen suspendido su cotización.
No se si el forero Zhukov tiene acciones de la bolsa rusa, ni cual es su residencia fiscal.
Eso sí, todas las medidas restrictivas en Rusia se pueden "considerar" y "excepcionar" si por la causa o razón que sea, eres "colaborador". Creo que el forero Zhukov entraría dentro de esa consideración.


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Mar 2022)

*Rusia cortará el gas a Europa en caso de negativa a pagar en rublos, - Peskov*


----------



## Impresionante (28 Mar 2022)

Sistema antiaéreo ruso Buk-M3 en acción durante la operación militar en Ucrania









VIDEO: Sistema antiaéreo ruso Buk-M3 en acción durante la operación militar en Ucrania


El equipo permite interceptar objetos aéreos a alturas de entre 10 metros y 35 kilómetros.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## ProfeInsti (28 Mar 2022)

Rusia no dará gas a los países que no quieran pagarlo en rublos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Mar 2022)

En Moscú, el dólar ya está por debajo de los 90 rublos.


----------



## Zhukov (28 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Si eres residente español. con inversiones directas en la bolsa rusa, tienes esos activos congelados.
> Siguen siendo tuyos, pero _de facto_ es casi como si para ti hubiesen suspendido su cotización.
> No se si el forero Zhukov tiene acciones de la bolsa rusa, ni cual es su residencia fiscal.
> Eso sí, todas las medidas restrictivas en Rusia se pueden "considerar" y "excepcionar" si por la causa o razón que sea, eres "colaborador". Creo que el forero Zhukov entraría dentro de esa consideración.




Pues mira, me has dado una esperanza. Voy a llamar mañana a la embajada rusa, a ver si me hacen una carta de recomendación.


----------



## delhierro (28 Mar 2022)

Los cañoncitos de 30mm en acción. Por eso no estan metiendo shilkas o similares. Estos vehiculos son mucho más agiles, aunque no aguantan un AT potente me temo.

Hace un uso inteligente, sale dispara unas rafagas y recula ( ojo el peligro de mala cordinación que pueden pillar a algun compañero ) , así evta que le fijen con un AT dirigido. Luego ya sale con más tiempo a barrer la zona.


----------



## pemebe (28 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Mostrar el símbolo 'Z' podría ser considerado delito en Alemania, dice el ministerio-*
> Las personas que muestren la letra "Z" en *Alemania *para simbolizar el apoyo a la *guerra de Rusia en Ucrania* podrían ser procesadas, ha advertido este lunes un portavoz del Ministerio del Interior.
> El ministro del Interior del estado de *Berlín* ha afirmado que las autoridades de la ciudad se apresurarían a investigar los casos en los que se usa el símbolo Z para respaldar la agresión de *Rusia*, tras los anuncios de *Baviera* y *Baja Sajonia* de que ellos también castigarían tales actos.
> "La letra Z como tal, por supuesto, no está prohibida, pero su uso en casos individuales puede constituir un respaldo a la *guerra de Rusia*", ha explicado un portavoz del Ministerio
> La letra Z se ha utilizado como una marca en los vehículos militares rusos que participan en el conflicto y ha sido adoptada por los rusos que apoyan la guerra, y se destaca en las banderas y en las manifestaciones pro-Kremlin. Informa Reuters



Joder como empiecen así se van a quedar sin letras.

Z = Distrito Militar del Este. 
Z en el cuadro = Ejército ruso de Crimea.
O= Ejército ruso de Bielorrusia. 
X = Kadyrov Chechenia. 
A = Fuerzas Especiales Grupo Alfa. 
V= Infantería naval rusa.


----------



## ProfeInsti (28 Mar 2022)

Alemania se plantea instalar un sistema de defensa antimisiles.


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> @rejon, te quito trabajo
> 
> 
> Roman Abramovich sufre síntomas de envenenamiento después de una reunión en Kiev



Gracias...esto es un sinvivir joio......


----------



## Fígaro (28 Mar 2022)

*
NUTRICIÓN MÁXIMA* 











"El acuerdo nuclear con Irán es cuestión de días. La consecuencia será que habrá más petróleo en el mercado"


Sostiene Josep Borrell que no está en Qatar para firmar nada. “No he venido a negociar contratos de gas. De eso se encarga el comisario de Energía”,




www.elindependiente.com


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Mar 2022)

Imágenes tomadas por nuestro corresponsal especial Abbas Juma dentro de la base de Azov en Urzuf.

@riafan_everywhere


----------



## Roedr (28 Mar 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Aquí hay un "mariscal" que ha hablado de fusilar al 40% de los ucranianos ehhh... Y no hacéis más que darle zanks.
> 
> También decía que los barcos se reflotaban y aquí no ha pasado nada .
> 
> Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk



Desde luego, yo eso no lo zanqueo. Cada uno que pida u opine lo que le de la gana, pero no se puede profanar o humillar la memoria de los muertos, tampoco se puede amenazar de muerte, ciberchantajes, etc. Vamos, que hay bastante cosas que están prohibidas para no vivir en la barbarie.


----------



## Remequilox (28 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Mapa British. Todos tienen el suyo, consiguelos todos!!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003254



Lo que no he visto aun (supongo que nadie es lo bastante cínico o atrevido), es poner un mapa con las zonas "bajo control efectivo" del gobierno de Ucrania o presencia operativa de sus fuerzas armadas.
Porque claro, se supone que Ucrania toda (salvo esos territorios en disputa) está bajo el control y dominio ucraniano.
Pero TODOS saben que eso es más falso que un billete de 3 euros.
Se puede discutir si Rusia controla el 10, 15 o 20 % del territorio.
Pero afirmar lo que sería justo su contrario, que Ucrania controla el 80, 85 o 90 % de su territorio, me parece que ni jarto vino.


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

*Las fuerzas ucranianas retoman el control de la ciudad de Irpin, dice el alcalde.*
La ciudad ucraniana de Irpin, en las *afueras Kiev, ha sido liberada de las tropas rusas*, según afirma su alcalde, Oleksandr Markushyn, a través de su cuenta en Telegram.
"Irpin está libre del horror ruso. Gloria a Ucrania", es el mensaje transmitido por el alcalde, de acuerdo con el portal de noticias ucraniano Ukrinform. Markushyn, sin embargo, advierte a sus ciudadanos de que no deben tratar de regresar por el momento, "ya que la situación sigue siendo muy peligrosa", informa Efe.
Esta ciudad, considerada la puerta de Kiev, fue escenario de duros combates entre las tropas rusas que trataban de alcanzar la capital y el ejército ucraniano. A finales de la semana pasada el avance ruso se estancó, a lo que siguió el anuncio por parte de Moscú de que la primera fase de la operación militar había terminado y que ahora concentraría sus esfuerzos en la "liberación" del Donbás, en el este del país.


----------



## Pato Sentado (28 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> No entiendo esa obsesión ucra de matar negociadores





arriondas dijo:


> Hacen los que les ordenan sus padrinos, esos que llevan dando por el culo desde antes del Congreso de Viena. No debe haber negociaciones, no lo van a permitir.



A lo mejor no han sido los ukros... Sino a quien más le interesa que esta guerra se prolongue... Qui prodest, facit


----------



## amcxxl (28 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Eduard Basurin en Russia-1 anunció que no más de 3.000 militantes ucranianos (de un grupo de 16.000) permanecían rodeados en Mariupol.



entonces 13.000 criminales hijosdeputa menos
gran notica


----------



## Harman (28 Mar 2022)

Continúan las labores de extinción de incendios en un almacén de combustible y lubricantes en Lutsk, al oeste de Ucrania, tras el bombardeo de "calibr" de ayer

t.me/boris_rozhin/37407

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (28 Mar 2022)

(1) El alcalde de Irpin anuncia que fue liberada por las fuerzas ucranianas, estaba siendo la base principal del ejército ruso para la conquista de Kiev | Burbuja.info


----------



## Don Meliton (28 Mar 2022)

Y comidos por perros, y la gente se lo creia. 

Digo se lo creia en un exceso de optimismo, seguro que aun quedan muchos que se lo cree


----------



## Remequilox (28 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> @rejon, te quito trabajo
> 
> 
> Roman Abramovich sufre síntomas de envenenamiento después de una reunión en Kiev



Este está sancionado por ser oligarca y supuesto "amigo" de Putin.
Así que las culpas a otros.
(Tendría que haber hecho como su supuesto amigo, solo compartir mesa de al menos 6 metros de largo, y ponerse muy al extremo).


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Mar 2022)

Al parecer los rusos ya han identificado al asesino.

"Troika encontró otro castigador. Un nativo y residente en Vinnitsa Ruslan Mironyuk apuñaló a un prisionero de guerra ruso, después de torturarlo lo remató con un cuchillo."


----------



## delhierro (28 Mar 2022)

A otro se lo habia dado a sus perros, nuestros medios tiene una imaginación galopante cuando quieren.


----------



## arriondas (28 Mar 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> A lo mejor no han sido los ukros... Sino a quien más le interesa que esta guerra se prolongue... Qui prodest, facit



Exacto. ¡Premio!


----------



## txusky_g (28 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¿Eres @txusky_g?
> ¿Qué coño te ha pasado, tío?



Solo tengo un usuario que es el que conocéis.

Aprovecho la oportunidad para llamar asesino a Putin y cómplices a todos los que le justificáis. 


Gentuza!


----------



## delhierro (28 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> La creación de repúblicas populares en todos los territorios de la antigua Ucrania controlados por las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa es una condición necesaria para la seguridad nacional de Rusia.



Ya se dijo aquí, con plan o sin plan, eso lo tendrian que poner en marcha los militares. No podian ocupar una zona, y que la gente tuviera el mismo miedo que antes. 

Si lo hubieran dicho y publicitado abiertamente se habrian evitado un monto de problemas en la retaguardia. Pero rectificar es de sabios , dicen.


----------



## podemita medio (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (28 Mar 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Putin ha dado de lleno en el objetivo con el misil nuclear del pago en rublos.
> 
> Se nota que está provocando mucho dolor, ahora USA se tendrá que meter por donde le quepan el sistema SWIFT y las sanciones que ordena que la UE debe imponer a Rusia.



El mayor problema de Usa son sus dolares. A ver qué hace ahora con todos esos billetes que inundan el mercado y que ya no se utilizarán para comprar petróleo ni gas ni materias primas.

Muchos dicen que la guerra la ha ganado Usa...pero lo dicen porque desconocen las consecuencias desastrosas que tiene para Norteamérica que el dolar deje de ser reserva mundial y deje de utilizarse.

Esto es mucho peor que perder 200.000 soldados en una guerra.
Lo mejor está por venir.


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

*Lavrov acusa a Occidente de "rusofobia cavernícola"*
El ministro de Exteriores ruso, Serguéi Lavrov, acusó este lunes a los líderes occidentales de *incitar una "rusofobia cavernícola",* aunque admitió que hay excepciones, como los dirigentes de Serbia y Hungría.
"Lo sobrecogedor en esta etapa es la explosión de una rusofobia cavernícola que los líderes de los países occidentales incitan activamente", dijo a la prensa serbia Lavrov, según lo cita la agencia de noticias Tanjug.
El jefe de la diplomacia rusa hizo esa declaración al referirse a las presiones que el Gobierno de Serbia dice estar sufriendo para que se adhiera a las sanciones impuestas por el resto de Europa a Moscú debido a la invasión de las tropas rusas en Ucrania.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (28 Mar 2022)

Mariupol: infantes de marina rusos, combatientes de Chechenia y la Milicia Popular de la RPD limpian la ciudad de Azov


----------



## Aksturiax (28 Mar 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Putin ha dado de lleno en el objetivo con el misil nuclear del pago en rublos.
> 
> Se nota que está provocando mucho dolor, ahora USA se tendrá que meter por donde le quepan el sistema SWIFT y las sanciones que ordena que la UE debe imponer a Rusia.



Alemania y Suiza tienen acceso al SPFs, que es el SWIFT ruso. Y si hay pacto nuclear, Irán tampoco vuelve al SWIFT, no va a estar al albur de que gane Trump (probable) y los vuelva a chimpar, usará el ruso o el chino.









Rusia invita a los actores del mercado extranjero a unirse al SPFS, el análogo ruso del SWIFT


Rusia invita a los actores del mercado extranjero a unirse al SPFS, el análogo ruso del SWIFT




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Mar 2022)

A otro que han localizado

"Otro castigador de nuestro soldado Peter fue encontrado. Ruslan Grigorievich Oleinik. Ciudad de Vinnitsya.

Los encontraremos a todos, incluso después de 70 años.

"..


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

*La Fiscal General ucraniana no descarta que en Mariupol se esté cometiendo "genocidio"*
La fiscal general del Estado de Ucrania, Iryna Venediktova, afirmó este lunes que no se puede descartar que los* crímenes cometidos por el ejército ruso contra los residentes* de la ciudad de Mariúpol (sur) alcancen la categoría de genocidio.
La fiscal señaló que ve la posibilidad de que se trate de un genocidio "cuando la gente está sin agua, sin comida, sin calefacción, cuando no hay posibilidad de marcharse, cuando las caravanas que tratan de salir son blanco de disparos," según declaraciones citadas por la agencia ucraniana Unian.
Venediktova se refirió también a las deportaciones que según las autoridades locales están llevando a cabo las fuerzas rusas, que según dijo han afectado ya a más de 2.000 menores de edad.
"Es mucho más que un crimen de guerra," afirmó, y destacó que el objetivo del presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, es destruir a Ucrania como Estado y al pueblo ucraniano como nación.
Según cálculos de las autoridades ucranianas, desde que comenzara el asedio de Mariupol en la ciudad portuaria* han muerto por lo menos 5.000 civiles, entre ellos 210 niños*, de acuerdo con el diario "Ukrainskaya Pravda".


----------



## txusky_g (28 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No pongo la mano en el fuego, pero como es estadísticamente casi imposible encontrar dos HDP de semejante nivel de degradación reptiliana lo lógico es pensar que es el mismo.



Porque mi cargo en la OTAN y en el PP no me lo permite que si no te hacía un Will Smith por gilipollas.


----------



## Roedr (28 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Solo tengo un usuario que es el que conocéis.
> 
> Aprovecho la oportunidad para llamar asesino a Putin y cómplices a todos los que le justificáis.
> 
> ...



Además de todo lo dicho sobre ti, eres un mentiroso.


----------



## Nico (28 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> "La letra Z como tal, por supuesto, no está prohibida, pero su uso en casos individuales puede constituir un respaldo a la *guerra de Rusia*", ha explicado un portavoz del Ministerio




Nuevo diccionario de la OTAN:

Sapato
Soroastro
Safarrancho
Safiro
Sorro
Soologico
Sambullida


----------



## Harman (28 Mar 2022)

Informe de nuestro corresponsal Voenkor l Z l Lisitsyn desde Popasna.

La Milicia Popular de la República Popular de Luhansk sigue evacuando a los civiles de la ciudad de Popasna, que está bajo el fuego constante de las formaciones armadas del régimen de Kiev. Como resultado de otra operación, una residente local llamada Svetlana ha sido rescatada bajo el fuego.

t.me/anna_news/26417


----------



## alcorconita (28 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Solo tengo un usuario que es el que conocéis.
> 
> Aprovecho la oportunidad para llamar asesino a Putin y cómplices a todos los que le justificáis.
> 
> ...



Vete a tu hilo, gilipollas.


----------



## txusky_g (28 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Además de todo lo dicho sobre ti, eres un mentiroso.



No lo intentes, no discuto nunca con gilipollas.


----------



## Elimina (28 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


>



¿humor inteligente se llama?
¿y a qué viene esto en el hilo?


----------



## hartman (28 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Nuevo diccionario de la OTAN:
> 
> Sapato
> Soroastro
> ...



zara pasa a llamarse sara.


----------



## Harman (28 Mar 2022)

MINISTERIO DE DEFENSA DE LA FEDERACIÓN RUSA: "Cerca de Mariupol, a cinco kilómetros de la costa sobre el Mar de Azov, un helicóptero Mi-8 ucraniano fue derribado cuando se dirigía a evacuar a los comandantes del batallón nacional Azov que habían abandonado a sus subordinados".

t.me/anna_news/26411


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Mar 2022)

*Sesión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa ruso Igor Konashenkov a partir de las 19.00 horas del 28 de marzo de 2022*

▪Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa continúan una operación militar especial en Ucrania.

▪Los misiles de crucero de alta precisión lanzados desde el mar "kalibr" destruyeron grandes depósitos de municiones en las áreas de los asentamientos de USHOMIR y VESELOVKA, región de Zhytomyr, desde donde se abastecía al grupo de tropas ucranianas que defendían los suburbios de Kiev.

▪ Durante el día 28 de marzo, los sistemas de aviación y defensa aérea rusos derribaron tres aviones más de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania en el aire: dos Su-24 - al oeste de la aldea de KOROSTEN en la región de Zhytomyr y un Su-25 - sobre el pueblo de DRUZHKOVKA en la región de Donetsk.

▪ En la región de MARIUPOL, a cinco kilómetros de la costa sobre el Mar de Azov, fue derribado un helicóptero Mi-8 ucraniano, que se dirigía a una evacuación de emergencia de los comandantes del batallón nacional de Azov que habían abandonado a sus subordinados.

▪Además, un vehículo aéreo no tripulado ucraniano fue derribado cerca del pueblo de CHERNOBAEVKA.
▪ Durante el día, 41 instalaciones militares de Ucrania fueron atacadas por la aviación operacional-táctica.

Entre ellos: dos instalaciones de sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple, una estación de guerra electrónica, dos depósitos de municiones de campaña y 24 puntos fuertes y áreas de concentración de equipo militar ucraniano.

▪ En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, se han destruido: 123 aviones y 74 helicópteros, 309 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 1.721 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 172 sistemas de lanzamiento de cohetes múltiples, 721 cañones de artillería de campaña y un mortero, así como 1.568 unidades de una tecnología especial de vehículos militares.
#Rusia Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Harman (28 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Pues mira, me has dado una esperanza. Voy a llamar mañana a la embajada rusa, a ver si me hacen una carta de recomendación.



A ver si además de la carta te dan una medalla.


----------



## amcxxl (28 Mar 2022)

LPR. ⚡⚡Imágenes aterradoras de Rubizhne: gente tratando de salir de la ciudad. a menudo se convierten en víctimas del bombardeo incesante de las formaciones armadas ucranianas.


Del mercenario británico solo se encontró un pedazo de culo y este documento.


26 de marzo de 2022. Equipo ucraniano destruido en N. Stepnoye i Berezovoye 


Destrucción del puesto de control de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania junto con el BMP excavado. Datos de control objetivo.


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

*Rusia asegura que la campaña militar no pretende cambiar el Gobierno de Kiev.*
El secretario de Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, Nikolái Pátrushev, afirmó este lunes que la ofensiva *militar rusa en Ucrania no está dirigida a cambiar* el Gobierno de Kiev.
"La operación militar especial en curso fue solo una respuesta a los pasos criminales de Kiev hacia estas repúblicas (separatistas prorrusos de Donetsk y Lugansk), una medida oportuna y preventiva", señaló en una reunión con su homólogo argelino, Nureddin Makri, informa Efe.
"Se encontraron documentos con evidencia de que Kiev estaba preparando un ataque a gran escala y tenía la intención de destruirlas", señaló, algo que el propio presidente ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski, calificó el domingo en una entrevista con medios rusos de "falso".


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Mar 2022)

Las atrocidades que todo el mundo presenció ayer en las redes han caido como una bomba H en los mass mierda, todos los telediarreos y hasta el programa del mierda de Risto ha ocultado o retrasado el tema del Donbass todo lo que han podido, Ucrania ha perdido la guerra, los ucranianos están malditos, nadie los quiere tocar ni con un palo, y en cuanto a Zelensky, firme lo que firme, acepte lo que acepte es hombre muerto.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Mar 2022)

Se me escapa lo que puede pasar por la cabeza de esta gente.


----------



## Roedr (28 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Porque mi cargo en la OTAN y en el PP no me lo permite que si no te hacía un Will Smith por gilipollas.



¿Y en la OTAN permiten el acceso a los buitres necrófilos?. Un test básico sobre trastornos de la personalidad te incapacita hasta de catador contra venenos en la comida.


----------



## Roedr (28 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> No lo intentes, no discuto nunca con gilipollas.



habla por ti, buitre necrófilo


----------



## Demi Grante (28 Mar 2022)

John Orfidahl dijo:


> Matar al negociador no beneficia nada a Ucrania, se pueden enemistar con mas de un pais de la OTAN. ¿Falsa bandera?



Los ucranianos ya asesinaron a uno de sus propios negociadores, no se andan con chiquitas.









Ukrainian peace negotiator shot dead amid claims he was a Russian spy


Ukraine's Ministry of Defence said Denis Kireev, 45, was a spy and former banker who was killed during an operation to 'defend the nation'.



www.dailymail.co.uk









Y te lo dicen abiertamente.

Pero eh, que Putin es malo porque envenena a opositores. Zelensky es bueno porque vacía cargadores en la cabeza de los miembros de su partido.


----------



## Fauna iberica (28 Mar 2022)

Esto es épico, hasta los hindúes les cantan las cuarenta al imperio asesino.
Con más dignidad que toda la prostituta UE en pleno.


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

*Más de cien muertos en Kiev desde el inicio de la guerra, dice el alcalde.*
Ha habido más de 100 muertes en la capital ucraniana, Kiev, desde la invasión de Rusia a su vecino, dijo el lunes el alcalde de la ciudad, Vitali Klitschko. En un discurso ante los concejales de Florencia, hermanada con Kiev, Klitschko dijo que más de 20 cadáveres no pudieron ser identificados y que cuatro de las víctimas eran niños, mientras que otros 16 niños heridos están en el hospital. Añadió que hay más de 80 edificios destruidos, informa Reuters.


----------



## Fígaro (28 Mar 2022)

Pffff 

Qué se le va a hacer.

Alguien tenía que soltar el petróleo.

Y el gas.


Haber sido menos tibios con Rusia.


Lo importante es el pollazo a Rusia.


----------



## crocodile (28 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En Bruselas estan tan ciegos, que creen que es imposible que comiencen estallidos sociales violentos dentro de la UE.
> 
> PD- El corte del gas ruso llevara el precio del petroleo a las nubes, a 4 euros el diesel y la gasolina, veremos maidanes en el corazon de europa.



Los otanicos creen que Putin no será capaz de cortar el gas pero creo que ya le da igual todo , les han robado las reservas, expropiado bienes a Rusia, les han bloqueado el swift, todo violando cualquier ley de comercio así que si no quieren pagar en rublos no habrá gas y lo veo lógico


----------



## Nico (28 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> @rejon, ¿pero cobras algo por los copy-paste?. De verdad, si yo cobrara me lo curraría algo más.
> 
> Estás estafando a alguien ;-)




El camarada @rejon ... el mismo que subió un vídeo *de un videojuego* demostrando cómo tiran aviones rusos como mandarinas en temporada.


----------



## txusky_g (28 Mar 2022)

Curioso que ya uséis de referencia erudita a gachupinos.


----------



## Archimanguina (28 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Poco a poco y sin pausa, se acercan a Odesa por el norte…
> HACE 14 MINUTOS
> Un grupo de tropas rusas llegó a las afueras del sur de Novoselovka durante la ofensiva, dijo el representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación de Rusia, el General de División Igor Konashenkov.
> 
> ...



tampoco te fies tanto van tan poco a poco que a lo mejor se quedan 2 meses a las afueras al sur de Novoloquesea.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Mar 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> tampoco te fies tanto van tan poco a poco que a lo mejor se quedan 2 meses a las afueras al sur de Novoloquesea.



En Siria llevan años, se mueven así, lentamente…una manzana puede tardar 3 meses…por ejemplo…


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> El camarada @rejon ... el mismo que subió un vídeo *de un videojuego* demostrando cómo tiran aviones rusos como mandarinas en temporada.



Ojú eso es mentira y de las gordas joio....intentalo de nuevo porque has metido la pata hasta el corvejon...


----------



## Fauna iberica (28 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Las atrocidades que todo el mundo presenció ayer en las redes han caido como una bomba H en los mass mierda, todos los telediarreos y hasta el programa del mierda de Risto ha ocultado o retrasado el tema del Donbass todo lo que han podido, Ucrania ha perdido la guerra, los ucranianos están malditos, nadie los quiere tocar ni con un palo, y en cuanto a Zelensky, firme lo que firme, acepte lo que acepte es hombre muerto.



Nada, los mass- mierda son criminales, lo son desde hace mucho tiempo, no se diferencian en nada de la propaganda nazi, y seguirán a lo suyo como si nada.
Ya pueden salir videos en las RRSS de ucronazis troceando a un bebé vivo y comiéndoselo , que esos hijos de puta seguirán ocultándolo y apoyando sin fisuras a los nazis.
Les llamarán al orden y seguirán con la misma propaganda asesina.


----------



## crocodile (28 Mar 2022)

vittoriobcn dijo:


> Asistiremos al derrumbe y desmembramiento de la Union Europea.



Ya era hora, a la M. La Unión progre, globalista, femiNAZI y sierva de USA


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (28 Mar 2022)

*Ucrania ha sido un centro de lavado de dinero para lo dirigentes de EEUU. *


----------



## Archimanguina (28 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



en todos los sitios siempre hay alguien dando por el culo, incluso horas antes de que visite la parka...


----------



## Nico (28 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> "La *exigencia* de Putin de que el gas se pague en rublos es una prueba de que está contra la pared", dijo Habeck, informa Efe.




Claro!, el que "exige" es que está hecho polvo y contra la pared.

¿Lees siquiera lo que copypasteas rejón?


----------



## Fauna iberica (28 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ya era hora, a la M. La Unión progre, globalista, femiNAZI y sierva de USA



Y neoliberal, la defensora del capitalismo salvaje que nos ha traído hasta aquí.


----------



## Roedr (28 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> El camarada @rejon ... el mismo que subió un vídeo *de un videojuego* demostrando cómo tiran aviones rusos como mandarinas en temporada.



Es un fuera de serie. Capaz de cobrar por copy-paste a precio de contenido original.


----------



## Kartoffeln (28 Mar 2022)

¡Abramovich ha presentado síntomas de envenenamiento!


Según 'Wall Street Journal', Roman Abramovich, todavía dueño del Chelsea, habría sufrido síntomas de envenenamiento tras estar presente en una reunión en Kiev con motivo de las negociaciones de paz. También estarían afectados al menos dos miembros de la delegación ucraniana.




www.sport.es


----------



## amcxxl (28 Mar 2022)

El diputado del consejo regional de Kherson, Sergey Khlan, dijo que en Genichesk comenzaron a emitir pensiones en rublos.


Agrupación "Azov" diseccionada en la margen izquierda de Mariupol Después de limpiar la guarida de los terroristas en el centro de la Margen Izquierda, la defensa de los terroristas ucranianos comenzó a colapsar con un efecto dominó. 


 En Dubno, región de Rivne, un depósito de petróleo local ha estado en llamas durante 15 horas, en el que las tropas rusas lanzaron un ataque con misiles.


----------



## Fauna iberica (28 Mar 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Curioso que ya uséis de referencia erudita a gachupinos.



Es mejor usar de referencia a asquerosa Quintana, o a gusana griso, o a perreras.
Mucho mejor claro dónde va a parar.


----------



## Red Star (28 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los otanicos creen que Putin no será capaz de cortar el gas pero creo que ya le da igual todo , les han robado las reservas, expropiado bienes a Rusia, les han bloqueado el swift, todo violando cualquier ley de comercio así que si no quieren pagar en rublos no habrá gas y lo veo lógico



No se trata de que te dé igual, o de los sentimientos que tengas. Estas cosas se rigen por lo que es beneficioso o perjudicial. Si es estratétgicamente beneficioso cortar el gas, se cortará. Si es perjudicial para Rusia, no se cortará.

Si lo cortan es porque eso beneficia a Rusia, de una u otra forma.

Y sí, yo también veo lógico que lo corten, de hecho creo que el plan era cortarlo desde el principio, pero no sin que quedara meridianamente claro, de cara al mundo, que no lo cortan como un ataque, sino porque no lo quieren pagar. Rusia quiere mantener una buena imagen, quiere que los países piensen que cumple sus promesas y sus contratos, y que no es la agresora.


----------



## Impresionante (28 Mar 2022)

*Rusia: el mundo verá en EEUU un 'digno' seguidor del Tercer Reich con sus experimentos inhumanos*

Rusia ha completado la recopilación de pruebas sobre las actividades militares y biológicas de EEUU en Ucrania, y el mundo civilizado verá finalmente que Washington continúa la tradición de la Alemania de Hitler con sus experimentos inhumanos con la gente, dijo el secretario del Consejo de Seguridad ruso, Nikolái Pátrushev.

"Estamos completando la recopilación de pruebas sobre las actividades militares y biológicas de EEUU en el territorio de Ucrania. No tengo ninguna duda de que se formará, y todo el mundo civilizado verá finalmente que Washington se ha convertido en un 'digno' continuador de las tradiciones del Tercer Reich, donde se practicaban experimentos inhumanos con personas", dijo Pátrushev.
El secretario del Consejo de Seguridad ruso también aclaró que la operación militar especial en Ucrania no se plantea como objetivo el derrocamiento de las autoridades de ese país.

"El objetivo de nuestra operación especial en Ucrania no es un cambio de régimen en Kiev, como Occidente trata de presentarlo, sino proteger a la población del genocidio, desmilitarizar y desnazificar Ucrania", señaló.

Según sus palabras, la situación en Ucrania fue *solo una de las trágicas consecuencias* de "las políticas imprudentes y sangrientas de Estados Unidos".
"Los estadounidenses han suprimido a propósito los países independientes durante años en favor de sus propios intereses geopolíticos y financieros, han tratado de socavar el orden mundial posterior a la Segunda Guerra Mundial, así como el sistema de la ONU", denunció Pátrushev.
El funcionario ruso indicó que la aparición de nuevos centros de poder y desarrollo mundial provocó un creciente resentimiento de EEUU, que pretendía mantener su "hegemonía" por cualquier medio.
Para lograr este objetivo, declaró Pátrushev, Washington siempre ha desencadenado guerras en otras partes que han provocado cientos de miles de muertos y millones de desplazados —Yugoslavia, Irak, Afganistán, Libia, Siria—.
SPUTNIK


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es un fuera de serie. Capaz de cobrar por copy-paste a precio de contenido original.



Pues si es verdad,tendré que pedir aumento de sueldo joio.....


----------



## Atonito (28 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Esto es épico, hasta los hindúes les cantan las cuarenta al imperio asesino.
> Con más dignidad que toda la prostituta UE en pleno.



Menudos cojonazos le mete el indio a la rata norteamericana, así se habla con dos cojones, cuando un pais tiene orgullo e independencia, soberanía y empaque, no como la puta EU, babosas arrastradas en el fango lamiendo el culo lleno de mierda de los Estados Hundidos, hemos perdido la dignidad y perderemos el tren de la historia, Europa esta muerta.


----------



## azazel_iii (28 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> @Zappa, yo hago lo que puedo por no ver vídeos de matanzas o torturas por higiene mental. Desgraciadamente el foro está lleno de buitres/gusanos que se recrean en los muertos y los postean.



Ver cadáveres y casquería debido a combates entre grupos armados es necesario para comprender el horror de la guerra. Para saber que esto no va de combates desde un teclado y que si escala estamos jodidos.

Ver torturas de ratas cobardes, (o visitar ciertos hilos de veteranos) te preña el alma a pelo. La violencia gratuita que cierta gente es capaz de proporcionar y digerir es inconcebible para mí . No se lo recomiendo a nadie. A mí me roba años de vida, evito esos vídeos


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Claro!, el que "exige" es que está hecho polvo y contra la pared.
> 
> ¿Lees siquiera lo que copypasteas rejón?



A veces es que no me dá tiempo...comprendelo jomio...la pela es la pela


----------



## Fauna iberica (28 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El mayor problema de Usa no son sus dolares. A ver qué hace ahora con todos esos billetes que inundan el mercado y que ya no se utilizarán para comprar petróleo ni gas ni materias primas.
> 
> Muchos dicen que la guerra la ha ganado Usa...pero lo dicen porque desconocen las consecuencias desastrosas que tiene para Norteamérica que el dolar deje de ser reserva mundial y deje de utilizarse.
> 
> ...



Eso es una bomba nuclear lanzada sobre la hegemonía , la sociedad y todo el sistema de dominio mundial impuesto por USA desde Bretón Woods.


----------



## pepetemete (28 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> MINISTERIO DE DEFENSA DE LA FEDERACIÓN RUSA: "Cerca de Mariupol, a cinco kilómetros de la costa sobre el Mar de Azov, un helicóptero Mi-8 ucraniano fue derribado cuando se dirigía a evacuar a los comandantes del batallón nacional Azov que habían abandonado a sus subordinados".
> 
> t.me/anna_news/26411
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003289



No me encaja ese mapa con el de Antonia 3, pero si los ucros estaban llegando a Vladivostok


----------



## paconan (28 Mar 2022)

Refuerzos? Lukas entra en el conflicto...

Una gran columna de equipos rusos (incluidos 26 vehículos de combate de infantería) con marcas en "V" y las banderas de Rusia y las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas se vio cerca de Rechitsa en la autopista M10.


----------



## kelden (28 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> *En Bruselas estan tan ciegos, que creen que es imposible que comiencen estallidos sociales violentos dentro de la UE.*
> 
> PD- El corte del gas ruso llevara el precio del petroleo a las nubes, a 4 euros el diesel y la gasolina, veremos maidanes en el corazon de europa.



No, no están ciegos ...... Para ese momento tienen en la recámara a los LePen, Abascal, Salvini, etc....etc..... Para matar el hambre dejaran a la gente de bien atar a las farolas a moros, gitanos, rojos y gente de mal vivir. La gente seguirá con la misma hambre pero tan contentos con la tarea de "purificar" el pais ....  

Entonces Putin se cabreará y desnazificará Europa desde Varsovia hasta Lisboa.


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (28 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Además de todo lo dicho sobre ti, eres un mentiroso.



A este como demos donde está lo vamos a visitar


----------



## Harman (28 Mar 2022)

La Marina rumana mostró una mina marina encontrada a 70 km de la costa.

Anteriormente, el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa informó de que la tormenta arrancó minas mal aseguradas instaladas por las tropas ucranianas cerca de Odessa.

Las minas están a la deriva, son llevadas a las costas de Rumanía y Bulgaria.

La marina turca desactivó tres minas en el Bósforo. En Turquía, el incidente fue calificado de "crimen de guerra".

t.me/sputnik/294


----------



## arriqui (28 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Eso explica que Zelensky nos pida aviones y sistemas antiaereos. ¿Pero tanques?
> 
> El abc nos explica que Ucrania tiene más tanques que al principio de la guerra ¿por qué nos pide tanques?
> 
> ...



Ustedes Perdonen

EsQueTieneN LasRuedasPinchadas


----------



## mazuste (28 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Abramovich y los negociadores de Ucrania sufrieron síntomas de envenenamiento.
> 
> El oligarca ruso y al menos dos negociadores de paz ucranianos sufrieron síntomas de envenenamiento en una reunión que tuvieron en Kiev a principios de este mes, según cuenta The Wall Street Journal.



Está trabajando duro el MI-6...


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (28 Mar 2022)

Trampas explosivas estilo Mahometano a los esclavos de Putler que nostalgia no ? @JAGGER 






_It's quiet out there, General... You know what "quiet" means, right...? ... *BOOM!!* *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAhahahahaha!*_


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

*Roman Abramovich y los negociadores de paz ucranianos sufrieron síntomas de envenenamiento.*
El oligarca ruso Roman Abramovich y otros negociadores desarrollaron síntomas de envenenamiento de los que culparon a Moscú, informa The Wall Street Journal. Según dicen, quieren sabotear las conversaciones para poner fin a la guerra.
El oligarca ruso Roman Abramovich y los negociadores de paz ucranianos sufrieron síntomas de envenenamiento después de una reunión en Kiev a principios de este mes, dijeron personas familiarizadas con el asunto. Después de la reunión en la capital ucraniana, el Sr. Abramovich, que ha viajado entre Moscú, Lviv y otros lugares de negociación, así como al menos dos miembros de alto nivel del equipo ucraniano, desarrollaron síntomas que incluían ojos rojos, lagrimeo constante y doloroso y descamación de la piel en sus caras y manos, según las fuentes. Culparon del presunto ataque a quienes en Moscú querían sabotear las conversaciones para poner fin a la guerra.


----------



## amcxxl (28 Mar 2022)

Las ratas intentan abandonar el barco que se hunde....
El MOD ruso afirma que un helicóptero ucraniano Mi-8 fue derribado cerca de Mariupol, presumiblemente se suponía que debía evacuar a alguien de allí.


----------



## Harman (28 Mar 2022)

Las conversaciones ruso-ucranianas en Estambul se celebrarán en el Palacio de Dolmabahce, escriben los medios turcos.

La fuente @rian_ru informa que la reunión estará cerrada a la prensa. Está previsto que comience mañana a las 10.30 (la hora coincide con la de Moscú).

Dolmabahce es un palacio de los sultanes otomanos construido a mediados del siglo XIX en la parte europea del Bósforo.

t.me/sputnik/286


----------



## agarcime (28 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Está trabajando duro el MI-6...



Si ya sale como última hora en Cuatro 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Impresionante (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## paconan (28 Mar 2022)

Las negociaciones continúan

Mikhail Podolyak comentó sobre el mensaje sobre el envenenamiento de miembros de la delegación ucraniana en las conversaciones con la Federación Rusa:

"Todos los miembros del grupo de negociación están trabajando hoy como de costumbre. Hay muchas especulaciones de información en el campo de la información, varias conspiraciones teorías y elementos de tal o cual juego de la información, por lo que, repito una vez más, los integrantes de los grupos negociadores están trabajando hoy en modo regular”









Ukraine War [Hot News]


Telegram channel of Ukraine. Current and hot news in 24/7 mode. Without censorship.




t.me





Podoliak rechaza las acusaciones sobre el envenenamiento de los negociadores de Ucrania. The Wall Street Journal informó que 3 participantes de las conversaciones Ucrania-Rusia del 3 de marzo habían experimentado síntomas de sospecha de envenenamiento. Son dos ucranianos y el oligarca ruso Roman Abramovich.


----------



## Irene Adler (28 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¿Tú qué crees?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2000 chicos saltando una valla exactamente 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (28 Mar 2022)

El equipo de cámaras de @anna_news regresa de otro viaje a Mariupol.

Con nuestra ayuda, se entregó ayuda humanitaria a la ciudad desde Sebastopol para los civiles varados en los campos de batalla y para los combatientes que liberaban la ciudad de medio millón de habitantes.

Los combatientes de las unidades combinadas continúan su barrido sistemático de la ciudad de los terroristas y también proporcionan a los ciudadanos toda la asistencia posible.

t.me/boris_rozhin/37421


----------



## filets (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Elimina (28 Mar 2022)

agarcime dijo:


> Si ya sale como última hora en Cuatro
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Esta es la carnaza que les gusta.
Esto Matías lo cuenta muy bien


----------



## NPI (28 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> No te pases de listo, puede ser actuación o puede ser verdad. Tampoco veo qué se gana con pactar eso. ¿Más audiencia? Algunos tenéis línea directa con Dios, todo lo tenéis claro, ni una duda con nada.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Mar 2022)

Más reparto de alimentos entre los civiles bajo control ruso…mismo esquema sirio…


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Las ratas intentan abandonar el barco que se hunde....
> El MOD ruso afirma que un helicóptero ucraniano Mi-8 fue derribado cerca de Mariupol, presumiblemente se suponía que debía evacuar a alguien de allí.



Las putitas de Fígaro huyendo como ratas, como se nota que ahora no se trata de masacrar mujeres y niños eh circunpanchito¿


----------



## McNulty (28 Mar 2022)

Me da que Mariupol también se la anexiona rusia. O como dice el clapham, Balcanización a pelito, Kremlin mediante, de todo el sur-este.


----------



## paconan (28 Mar 2022)

Regalos flotantes en Rumanía

marineros militares rumanos neutralizaron una mina naval a la deriva a 39 millas de Capul Midia. Podemos identificarlo como un YaM, que se puso en servicio con la URSS en 1943. Sin embargo, las marcas nos dicen que fue renovado por la empresa ucraniana "Technocluster" en 2020.


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Más reparto de alimentos entre los civiles bajo control ruso…mismo esquema sirio…



Pero Jersón no estaba ya liberado por los seres de luz ucranianos, eso decía la banda del tiraflechas asterisco y sus secuaces narigudos


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Mar 2022)

La versión paco del reichstag, quien olvida la historia....


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

*Kiev agradece al G7 su rechazo a pagar en rublos los suministros rusos.*
El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ucraniano, Dmytro Kuleba, agradeció este lunes la decisión de las *potencias del G7 de declarar "inaceptable" *la exigencia del presidente ruso Vladímir Putin de que se paguen en rublos los importaciones de gas y de otras fuentes de energía a Rusia.
"Agradezco al vicecanciller alemán, Robert Habeck, el rechazo esa demanda", afirmó Kuleba en su cuenta en twitter, informa Efe. "Todos los ministros coincidieron en que exigir el pago en rublos constituye una violación de los contratos vigentes. Un pago en rublos es inaceptable y pedimos a las empresas que rechacen la petición de Putin", dijo Habeck, del partido Los Verdes.


----------



## delhierro (28 Mar 2022)

Suenan dos himnos el ruso y el de la republica. Me da que el de la republica es el himno sovietico, tiene la letra antigua. ¿ algun ruso/ruso hablante puede confirmarlo ?


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (28 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> La compañía de gas italiana más grande, Eni, no estaba dispuesta a pagar el "combustible azul" ruso en rublos. Así lo afirmó el jefe de la preocupación Claudio Descalzi en el Foro Económico Global en los Emiratos Árabes Unidos.
> 
> 
> La parte rusa nos pidió que pagáramos la gasolina en rublos. No podremos hacer esto porque no tenemos rublos. Y esto no lo prevé el contrato, que indica las liquidaciones en euros
> ...



Y todo esto lo van a tener preparadito para el mes que viene?

Porque un año con el precio de la luz y la gasolina a un griton de euros, eso solo lo van a poder soportar sus putas señorias alla en sus palacios de Bruselas.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Pero Jersón no estaba ya liberado por los seres de luz ucranianos, eso decía la banda del tiraflechas asterisco y sus secuaces narigudos



Bueno, solo intentan intoxicar como Goebbels en su momento…por eso de intentar mantener la moral en alto…todo dentro del guión de la OTAN…


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (28 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Me da que Mariupol también se la anexiona rusia. O como dice el clapham, Balcanización a pelito, Kremlin mediante, de todo el sur-este.



claro, todo el este del Dnieper dejará de formar parte del nuevo estado ucraniano, y también todo el sur hasta conectar Odesa y Transnistria.


----------



## Archimanguina (28 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Lo único malo para RUSIA es la fecha
> 
> Los alemanes ya hablan que se pongan jersey.
> 
> Para que más utilizan el gas?



pos el projsimo fin de semana se aviene una jola de frio...encenderemos las calderaj por ultima vez...


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Kiev agradece al G7 su rechazo a pagar en rublos los suministros rusos.*
> El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ucraniano, Dmytro Kuleba, agradeció este lunes la decisión de las *potencias del G7 de declarar "inaceptable" *la exigencia del presidente ruso Vladímir Putin de que se paguen en rublos los importaciones de gas y de otras fuentes de energía a Rusia.
> "Agradezco al vicecanciller alemán, Robert Habeck, el rechazo esa demanda", afirmó Kuleba en su cuenta en twitter, informa Efe. "Todos los ministros coincidieron en que exigir el pago en rublos constituye una violación de los contratos vigentes. Un pago en rublos es inaceptable y pedimos a las empresas que rechacen la petición de Putin", dijo Habeck, del partido Los Verdes.


----------



## kelden (28 Mar 2022)

En Cuatro, un general:

.- Ucrania ha perdido toda la infraestructura militar, no tienen aviación ni marina que han sido destruidas
.- Su ejército está disgregado e incapaz de maniobrar, no se pueden mover libremente por el pais
.- Ucrania ha perdido casi todos los almacenes de armas y combustible
.- Rusia ya ha conseguido casi todos sus objetivos declarados.

Conclusión: rusia va perdiendo ....   

Con dos cojones


----------



## delhierro (28 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Kiev agradece al G7 su rechazo a pagar en rublos los suministros rusos.*
> El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ucraniano, Dmytro Kuleba, agradeció este lunes la decisión de las *potencias del G7 de declarar "inaceptable" *la exigencia del presidente ruso Vladímir Putin de que se paguen en rublos los importaciones de gas y de otras fuentes de energía a Rusia.
> "Agradezco al vicecanciller alemán, Robert Habeck, el rechazo esa demanda", afirmó Kuleba en su cuenta en twitter, informa Efe. "Todos los ministros coincidieron en que exigir el pago en rublos constituye una violación de los contratos vigentes. Un pago en rublos es inaceptable y pedimos a las empresas que rechacen la petición de Putin", dijo Habeck, del partido Los Verdes.



Claro, son tan majetes que quieren hundir la economia de los tios que les apoyan. Un plan sin fisuras. Ahora si es verdad y Putin le echa huevos europa se quedara sin gas. Lo veremos en 2 dias.


----------



## ciruiostar (28 Mar 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Rusia no quería el Donbass. Al revés, lo quería dejar dentro de Ucrania, para poder ejercer influencia política a través de ellos. Por eso en 8 años no le han importado los nazis ni el genocidio lo más mínimo.
> 
> Pero no podía dejar que Ucrania lo poseyera totalmente. Y Ucrania iba a lanzar una conquista militar, ni autonomía política ni nada.
> 
> ...



¿Y tu crees que los rusos se van a retirar del territorio que están limpiando y conquistando? Hay que ser muy desubicado o muy ingenuo para creer que los rusos vinieron de paseo, no señores, Ucrania en su forma de antes de la guerra está en proceso de demolición y va ha desaparecer del mapa.


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> La compañía de gas italiana más grande, Eni, no estaba dispuesta a pagar el "combustible azul" ruso en rublos. Así lo afirmó el jefe de la preocupación Claudio Descalzi en el Foro Económico Global en los Emiratos Árabes Unidos.
> 
> 
> La parte rusa nos pidió que pagáramos la gasolina en rublos. No podremos hacer esto porque no tenemos rublos. Y esto no lo prevé el contrato, que indica las liquidaciones en euros
> ...



Joder si Putin no corta el gas el 31 de marzo voy acabar dándole la razón a del iron y bien que me jode.
Guerra total contra las putas vendidas al pirata tito vlado


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

El periódico "Nóvaya Gazeta", dirigido por el premio Nobel de la Paz Dmitri Murátov, anunció hoy su cierre temporal debido a las advertencias del Roskomnadzor, el regulador ruso de las comunicaciones, en plena "operación militar especial" rusa en Ucrania.

Los prorrusos de este foro lo interpretan como una muestra clara de la libertad de expresión en Rusia.


----------



## Harman (28 Mar 2022)

A juzgar por la imagen, el depósito de petróleo de Lutsk aún necesita un poco más de calibr_ación_. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/37419


----------



## Roedr (28 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Me da que Mariupol también se la anexiona rusia. O como dice el clapham, Balcanización a pelito, Kremlin mediante, de todo el sur-este.



yo creo que eso ni cotiza, de Crimea para arriba mínimo, y a ver que pasa con Odessa.


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El periódico "Nóvaya Gazeta", dirigido por el premio Nobel de la Paz Dmitri Murátov, anunció hoy su cierre temporal debido a las advertencias del Roskomnadzor, el regulador ruso de las comunicaciones, en plena "operación militar especial" rusa en Ucrania.
> 
> Los prorrusos de este foro lo interpretan como una muestra clara de la libertad de expresión en Rusia.


----------



## Archimanguina (28 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



el color ante todo dijcretito...que werra mas paco!!


----------



## NPI (28 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> No es época de pactos ni de lectura



El óblast de Kaliningrado lo van a regalar los rusos, lo que me faltaba por oír, te piensas que los rusos son como nosotros los españoles que regalan territorio (histórico / nacional) a nuestros (enemigos / aliados).


----------



## kelden (28 Mar 2022)

Ese subnormal donde mejor está es atao a una farola.


----------



## apocalippsis (28 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> El camarada @rejon ... el mismo que subió un vídeo *de un videojuego* demostrando cómo tiran aviones rusos como mandarinas en temporada.



Asi acabo despues,


----------



## delhierro (28 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El periódico "Nóvaya Gazeta", dirigido por el premio Nobel de la Paz Dmitri Murátov, anunció hoy su cierre temporal debido a las advertencias del Roskomnadzor, el regulador ruso de las comunicaciones, en plena "operación militar especial" rusa en Ucrania.
> 
> Los prorrusos de este foro lo interpretan como una muestra clara de la libertad de expresión en Rusia.



Los demas no se, yo lo interpreto como que se han caido del guindo. Y les ha costado 30 años, si incluyes los 6 o 7 de Gorby casi 40.

Aquí no hay ningun periodico propiedad de un tio al que le den un premio politico , los chinos, los rusos , los norcoreanos o los iranies. Es más las televisiones por satelite( aquí como te digo fisicamente ni de puta coña ) de todos estos estan prohibidas hace tiempo. Así que 

Claro que la gente como tu que ve falta de libertad allí , ve esto de lo más normal.


----------



## ProfeInsti (28 Mar 2022)

Trump llama CRIMINAL a Joe Biden


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

Cito: 

*"Lavrov acusa a Occidente de "rusofobia cavernícola"* y me imagino una tira cómica al hijoPutin apuñalando una pila de cadáveres de ucranianos y Lavrov delante diciendo *"Occidente padece de rusofobia cavernícola".  *


----------



## Archimanguina (28 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Es que de pertenecer a alguien si Rusia la abandona pertenece a Alemania, estado sucesor de Prusia.



a rusia ese trozo de tierra le costó 20 millones de muertos, ¿cuantos muertos está dispuesto a poner alemania para recuperarlo?


----------



## Nico (28 Mar 2022)

Para los niños-rata con videojuegos en sus consolas que pululan por el hilo:

En la guerra, de un modo muy similar al Ajedrez, existen tres fases: Apertura, Medio Juego, Final.

Muchas veces el "Medio Juego" es denso, lento -y siempre destructivo porque se está limpiando el tablero para el "Final". Mientras más "sangriento" sea el Medio Juego, más rápido es el Final muchas veces.

Ucrania ha resistido bastante bien el Medio Juego, pero justamente esta resistencia, es lo que indica un derrumbe rápido para el Final. Cuando finalice la operación en Mariupol (y deben faltar horas, días a lo sumo), todos los ejes de avance se concentrarán en lo que resta del Donbass en poder de Ucrania y allí es cuando veremos el resultado del "Juego de Apertura" en el que Rusia barrió con todas las infraestructuras militares ucranianas (depósitos de combustible y armas, centros de comando, radares, fuera aérea, etc.)

Lo que va quedando de la fuerza de combate ucraniano son apenas jirones. La siguiente embestida -y más con el efecto psicológico de Mariupol terminado-, creo que será un "corre que te alcanzo" de película.

Y antes de que Rusia apunte para Odessa y liquide todo el flanco sur (y el acceso al Mar Negro), supongo que Zelinsky tocará el Rey y dará por terminado el partido.

La OTAN lo embarcó en esta locura prometiéndole pasteles y al final le enviaron galletas secas (y mordidas). Por si fuera poco recién ahora Europa empieza a tomar consciencia y dimensión de lo que puede resultar en caso que se corte el envío de gas y petróleo.

*Buena Apertura rusa, buen juego ucraniano en el Medio Juego, Final rápido para los rusos en pocos días.*

Siéntense en sus dorito-consolas y vean cómo es una guerra "de verdad" y no en la pantalla de sus ordenadores.


----------



## paconan (28 Mar 2022)

Fallo o fake?

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso publicó un video que mostraba la ubicación de una instalación militar secreta en el territorio de Bielorrusia. 
@ThreeCalories
llamó la atención sobre el video, publicado por el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, que muestra el radar Nebo-SV. 
Es notable que esta instalación sea secreta, pero ellos mismos dieron su ubicación aproximada; a juzgar por sus mapas, se encuentra en la región de Gomel, en el territorio fronterizo de Bielorrusia con Ucrania. 




#Russia MOD publica un video del complejo de radar NEBO-SV participando en la guerra en #Ukraine . Está presente un video de un alcance de radar con un dibujo de lo que parece ser el borde UA/BY e intenté encontrar la ubicación que parece estar en #Belarus cerca: 51.760376, 28.533118


----------



## Michael_Knight (28 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Más reparto de alimentos entre los civiles bajo control ruso…mismo esquema sirio…



Te destruyo tu casa pero te doy un chusco de pan.


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (28 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


>



Al ignore monguer, ve a poner cientos de emoticonos en el coño sucio de tu putamadre


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (28 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> yo creo que eso ni cotiza, de Crimea para arriba mínimo, y a ver que pasa con Odessa.



No creo que los ucranianos firmen una paz (o cese de hostilidades, como les guste llamar a las partes para dar a entender que nadie ha sido derrotado) donde no les dejen una salida al mar Negro.

Y sin esa paz, para Rusia seria imposible defender esa estrecha franja costera hasta Odessa.


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Mar 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Nada más verlo... Es exactamente lo que está pasando... La OTAN con más fisuras y mucho más débil que el 20 de febrero... Donde va a parar.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk



Los unicos que irian a la guerra por los usanos son los polacos y los balticos, las sanciones las ponen los dirigentes europeos, luego sus votantes les votaran o dejaran de votarles, para que vale la Otan ???.


----------



## Nico (28 Mar 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Y todo esto lo van a tener preparadito para el mes que viene?
> 
> Porque un año con el precio de la luz y la gasolina a un griton de euros, eso solo lo van a poder soportar sus putas señorias alla en sus palacios de Bruselas.




Recuerda la frase "_Si no tiene pan que coman pasteles_", parafraseada en "_Si no hay gas para electricidad, que usen velas_" -pero dicha en alemán que suena más interesante-


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Cito:
> 
> *"Lavrov acusa a Occidente de "rusofobia cavernícola"* y me imagino una tira cómica al hijoPutin apuñalando una pila de cadáveres de ucranianos y Lavrov delante diciendo *"Occidente padece de rusofobia cavernícola". *


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

Supongo que tienes razón, pero resulta muy indignante este escarnio innecesario sobre ciudadanos ucranianos que han perdido hijos, padres, madres, hemanos en una invasión brutal y salvaje, es como querer asesinarlos dos veces.


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Mar 2022)

Desnazificacion de Ukrain dijo:


> Al ignore monguer, ve a poner cientos de emoticonos en el coño sucio de tu putamadre


----------



## kelden (28 Mar 2022)

La están ganando, no?


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Supongo que tienes razón, pero resulta muy indignante este escarnio innecesario sobre ciudadanos ucranianos que han perdido hijos, padres, madres, hemanos en una invasión brutal y salvaje, es como querer asesinarlos dos veces.



Ahí ahí esi dedín


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los otanicos creen que Putin no será capaz de cortar el gas pero creo que ya le da igual todo , les han robado las reservas, expropiado bienes a Rusia, les han bloqueado el swift, todo violando cualquier ley de comercio así que si no quieren pagar en rublos no habrá gas y lo veo lógico



Faltan solo tres o cuatro dias, para saber quien esta tirandose un farol, sera la UE o la FR ???.


----------



## kelden (28 Mar 2022)

Coño ..... como los españoles ....


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Ahí ahí esi dedín



He leído tu razonamiento, también le he dado vueltas y puedo llegar a la conclusión de que no eres más tonto, porque no te pagan por ello.


----------



## Cosmopolita (28 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Lavrov acusa a Occidente de "rusofobia cavernícola"*
> El ministro de Exteriores ruso, Serguéi Lavrov, acusó este lunes a los líderes occidentales de *incitar una "rusofobia cavernícola",* aunque admitió que hay excepciones, como los dirigentes de Serbia y Hungría.
> "Lo sobrecogedor en esta etapa es la explosión de una rusofobia cavernícola que los líderes de los países occidentales incitan activamente", dijo a la prensa serbia Lavrov, según lo cita la agencia de noticias Tanjug.
> El jefe de la diplomacia rusa hizo esa declaración al referirse a las presiones que el Gobierno de Serbia dice estar sufriendo para que se adhiera a las sanciones impuestas por el resto de Europa a Moscú debido a la invasión de las tropas rusas en Ucrania.



¿Esa rusofobia ha permitido que la hija de la amante de Lavrov tenga una mansión de 4 millones de libras en Londres? Por cierto, dicha mujer de 24 años, tiene que abandonar Reino Unido.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## delhierro (28 Mar 2022)

Lo de odesa sinceramente no lo veo. Putin una vez puesto esto en marcha , tendra que quedarse hasta el rio. Frontera defendible y población asimilable. 

Los prorrusos de odesa podran ir al otro lado del rio. Ocuparla, sin cambiar el regimen el Kiev lo veo militarmente carisimo. Hay varios rios, y esta lejos de la otra zona, que es compacta.


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> He leído tu razonamiento, también le he dado vueltas y puedo llegar a la conclusión de que no eres más tonto, porque no te pagan por ello.



Viniendo de un pepero follapiratas se agradece el elogio gavi


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

¿Hay consenso en que esta es la guerra mas mediatica y sin corresponsales de guerra?


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Faltan solo tres o cuatro dias, pasa saber quien esta tirandose un farol, sera la UE o la FR ???.



Por el bien de la humanidad espero que no sea tito vlado, tiene que ir do kontza


----------



## Lego. (28 Mar 2022)

Antes o después se va a liar parda en Egipto.



perdón por el off-topic


----------



## Harman (28 Mar 2022)

Un soldado del ejército de la república popular de Donetsk murió heroicamente durante un bombardeo en Mariupol para salvar a los civiles. Un compañero del soldado de la DNR caído que fue testigo de los hechos dijo al corresponsal de URA.RU.

"Este soldado salvó a las mujeres durante otro bombardeo de zonas residenciales por parte de los nacionalistas, empujándolas a la entrada. Podemos decir que "cubrió" y murió heroicamente con su cuerpo", informa el corresponsal de URA.RU. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/37432

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Viniendo de un pepero follapiratas se agradece el elogio gavi



Será tu puta madre, saco de mierda.


----------



## Nico (28 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> ¿Hay consenso en que esta es la guerra mas mediatica y sin corresponsales de guerra?




*Hay corresponsales de guerra del lado ruso*. El problema es que *tú no quieres verlos* y copias cualquier cosa que sea "en contra".

Te puedo hacer la lista si quieres (por si quieres educarte en el equilibrio de las opiniones opuestas, digo)


----------



## delhierro (28 Mar 2022)

Los chechenos en Mariupol capturando un cuartel....



Cajas de munición como para empezar una pequeña guerra.


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Será tu puta madre, saco de mierda.



Te queremos gavi, aunque acabes como Teodorín detrás de una columna


----------



## Baltasar G thang (28 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Te destruyo tu casa pero te doy un chusco de pan.



los americanos quemaron vivos a los davidianos, niños incluidos, y ni siquiera les dieron un chusco de pan ni se hicieron menciones en los oscars

podia haber sido peor


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Mar 2022)

El que se pinta las cejas a rotulador con dos cohones:


----------



## Zhukov (28 Mar 2022)

Bueno, hoy estos días experimentamos algo que es recurrente en todas las guerras: la espera.

Hasta que suceda algo, muy buen artículo conciso y descriptivo, que explica las tácticas y los resultados de la "operación especial", a grandes rasgos ya se sabía, pero está bien tenerlo todo explicado 









Тактика ВС РФ в ходе спецоперации - amfora — КОНТ


На протяжении первого месяца спецоперации тактика действий ВС РФ заключалась главным образом в следующем: 1. Нанесение точечных ударов высокоточным оружием (системы Калибр, Кинжал, Бастион) по воен | Тактика ВС РФ в ходе спецоперации |Автор amfora. Больше статей автора читать на сайте.



cont.ws


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

Pufffff Alemania acepta comprar en rublos a RUSIA...... EEUU lo ve inaceptable y una traicion a su alianza......


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> *Hay corresponsales de guerra del lado ruso*. El problema es que *tú no quieres verlos* y copias cualquier cosa que sea "en contra".
> 
> Te puedo hacer la lista si quieres (por si quieres educarte en el equilibrio de las opiniones opuestas, digo)



Como si a Gavi le interesara otra cosa que los argumentarios que le dan en Génova...


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (28 Mar 2022)

Los rateros Dimitry invasores luego de muy altas cantidades de tanques y blindados perdidos evalúan una estrategia mas "Ligera" estilo follacabra van a tratar de copiar tácticas follacabras 


Por ejemplo estos campesinos destruyeron un camión ruso y agarraron a un Dimitry que se puso a llorar fue en territorio "Controlado" 
 

Si nos podemos a ver no fue tan malo sacrificaron todo un ejercito blindado mecanizado a costa de poder tomar territorio métodos suicidas pero efectivos la cosa es que ahora puedan mantener lo que han conseguido porque fácilmente se les puede aplicar guerrilla a lo Rambo OTAN 





__





Que pauperrimo show tan cutre y bananero de horrendos orcos "Liberando" un edificio destruido en Mariupol!


What the fuck! Que mierda es esta? Remueven la bandera "Fascista Ukronazi"en el edificio que acaban de incinerar y colocan la de Rusia + Otra estupidez que ellos inventaron El sujeto TARADO con claras señales en la voz de RETARDO MENTAL dirige la "ceremonia" si ese zopenco es el jefe...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Billy Ray (28 Mar 2022)

_#El representante chino ha pedido recientemente al Consejo de Derechos Humanos de la ONU que preste atención a los asesinatos de niños cometidos por Estados Unidos, Reino Unido, Australia y otros países occidentales en Afganistán, que incitaron a la guerra en nombre de la "democracia" y provocaron grandes sufrimientos a los niños afganos._


----------



## delhierro (28 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> ¿Hay consenso en que esta es la guerra mas mediatica y sin corresponsales de guerra?



No te enteras de nada. Si hay corresponsales de guerra, de esos que estan en el frente. Lo que ocurre es que estan en el otro lado , y tu oh "hombre libre" no los ves porque no te los enseñan AQUÍ. Nuestros periodistas no van a sacar una mierda, porque quieren seguier pagando la hipoteca.


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Te queremos gavi, aunque acabes como Teodorín detrás de una columna




*Eáaaaaa ya llegó! Apareció la rata mongolica del cabo chusquero a ladrar como un puerco y soltar sus paridas y gilipolleces de viejo amargao tontorron.

*


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Los rateros Dimitry invasores luego de muy altas cantidades de tanques y blindados perdidos evalúan una estrategia mas "Ligera" estilo follacabra van a tratar de copiar tácticas follacabras
> 
> 
> Por ejemplo estos campesinos destruyeron un camión ruso y agarraron a un Dimitry que se puso a llorar fue en territorio "Controlado"
> ...



Adiós el patton del orinoco empieza el turno


----------



## Felio (28 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Lo único malo para RUSIA es la fecha
> 
> Los alemanes ya hablan que se pongan jersey.
> 
> Para que más utilizan el gas?


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Eáaaaaa ya llegó! Apareció la rata mongolica del cabo chusquero a ladrar como un puerco y soltar sus paridas y gilipolleces de viejo amargao tontorron.*



Eso eso escupe la aceituna a distancia que así empezó tu ídolo teodorín


----------



## Socom (28 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Faltan solo tres o cuatro dias, pasa saber quien esta tirandose un farol, sera la UE o la FR ???.



El 7 de marzo un dólar equivalía a 140 rublos. Hoy, 27 de marzo, su cotización es de 89 rublos. En sólo 20 días, el rublo se ha revalorizado un 37% frente al dólar. A este paso se van a poner a la par en cuestión de meses.
Esto es como un parto, hay dolor, pero lo que viene luego va a ser maravilloso.


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No te enteras de nada. Si hay corresponsales de guerra, de esos que estan en el frente. Lo que ocurre es que estan en el otro lado , y tu oh "hombre libre" no los ves porque no te los enseñan AQUÍ. Nuestros periodistas no van a sacar una mierda, porque quieren seguier pagando la hipoteca.



Entonces que coño hacen alli..vaya perdida de tiempo y dinero.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (28 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Esto es épico, hasta los hindúes les cantan las cuarenta al imperio asesino.
> Con más dignidad que toda la prostituta UE en pleno.



Pues oye me he puesto un video del programa este por curiosidad y puede ser el mejor debate que he visto hasta la fecha, hay indios, rusos, anglos, chinos, iranies, todo tipo de puntos de vista. Por supuesto la gran mayoria deja claro que la gente en el resto del mundo no olvida la impunidad de USA. Imposible ver algo así en europa.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (28 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> El óblast de Kaliningrado lo van a regalar los rusos, lo que me faltaba por oír, te piensas que los rusos son como nosotros los españoles que regalan territorio (histórico / nacional) a nuestros (enemigos / aliados).



Y lo de Alaska?


----------



## Impresionante (28 Mar 2022)

Detalles sin interés. 


Batallón Azov se formó inicialmente a partir de la banda neonazi Patriota de Ucrania y en 2014 se incorporó a la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania. Lo pudo hacer a pesar de que Human Rights Watch y las Naciones Unidas le acusara de violaciones de los derechos humanos, incluida la tortura.

Andriy Biletsky, el líder de esta banda que se convirtió en el comandante de Azov, escribió en una ocasión que *la misión de Ucrania es "liderar las razas blancas del mundo en una cruzada final... contra los untermenschen [infrahumanos] dirigidos por los semitas"*. A pesar de que Zelenski es judío, Biletsky es ahora diputado en el Parlamento de Ucrania.

2016 human rights watch “You Don’t Exist”

ONU 2015


https://www.ohchr.org/sites/default/files/Documents/Countries/UA/Ukraine_13th_HRMMU_Report_3March2016.pdf


----------



## paconan (28 Mar 2022)

Futuros premios Darwin


Uno de los empleados dijo que había hablado con algunos de los soldados rusos de base en la planta.

“Cuando se les preguntó si sabían sobre la catástrofe de 1986, la explosión del cuarto bloque (de la planta de Chernobyl), no tenían ni idea. No tenían idea de en qué tipo de instalación se encontraban”, dijo.



Reuters: Los ocupantes que tomaron la planta de energía nuclear de Chernobyl condujeron sus vehículos blindados sin ninguna protección a través de la zona altamente tóxica "Bosque Rojo", levantando nubes de polvo radiactivo, dijeron los trabajadores.

El funcionario del PNP dijo que fue un "suicidio" para los combatientes, ya que era probable que el polvo radiactivo que inhalaran causara una exposición interna.


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Mar 2022)

☠ "El mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ha prohibido publicar registros de torturas y ejecuciones de prisioneros de guerra y opositores al régimen de Zelensky en la Web"

Es decir, el mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no prohibió la tortura y ejecución de antifascistas, pero prohibió publicar estos registros en la red.

@OpenUkraine


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Eso eso escupe la aceituna a distancia que así empezó tu ídolo teodorín



Ahora en serio cabo chusquero¿ entre 100.000 espermatozoides, en tu caso fue el más tonto el que más corrió?.


----------



## delhierro (28 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Entonces que coño hacen alli..vaya perdida de tiempo y dinero.



Que va, hacen su curro, convencer a la gente como tu ( sois mayoria ) para que pueda escribir cosas como esta....



> ¿Hay consenso en que esta es la guerra mas mediatica y sin corresponsales de guerra?



Los "tuyos" no te informan de una mierda, y como te prohibien ver a los "otros" tu asumes. Hay 20 comentarista que no ven el frente ni de lejos, eso si pasan la conexión de unos a otros y ....Funciona. . Nos dirigen hdp, pero no son tontos, al menos son más listos que la masa media a la que gobieranan , de otra forma el mundo seria otro.


----------



## Harman (28 Mar 2022)

"El mando de las AFU ha prohibido la publicación en Internet de grabaciones de torturas y ejecuciones de prisioneros de guerra y opositores al régimen de Zelensky".

Es decir, el mando de las AFU no prohibió la tortura y la ejecución de antifascistas, sino que prohibió la publicación de estas grabaciones en Internet.

Siente la diferencia, como se dice.

t.me/surf_noise1/9614


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Que va, hacen su curro, convencer a la gente como tu ( sois mayoria ) para que pueda escribir cosas como esa....
> 
> 
> 
> Los "tuyos" no te informan de una mierda, y como te prohibien ver a los "otros" tu asumes. Hay 20 comentarista que no ven el frente ni de lejos, eso si pasan la conexión de unos a otros y ....Funciona. . No dirigen hdp, pero no son tontos, al menos son más listos que la masa media a la que gobieranan , de otra forma el mundo seria otro.



Pero que "tuyos"....yo no tengo amos prenda...voy por libre y digo lo que sale de los ..cullons....


----------



## Arraki (28 Mar 2022)

Información de Andrey Filatov de Mariupol. 

Peleas callejeras en Mariupol.



Al mando de la mochila roja es la segunda vez que lo veo. El tío demuestra mucha sangre fría en el combate, por no decir del reportero de RT. Joder, luego dicen que un reportero de guerra es el que hace vídeo en la terraza del hotel.


----------



## paconan (28 Mar 2022)

Parece que han usado un C90

Soldados rusos librando batallas callejeras en Mariupol contra el ejército ucraniano.


----------



## NEKRO (28 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Futuros premios Darwin
> 
> 
> Uno de los empleados dijo que había hablado con algunos de los soldados rusos de base en la planta.
> ...



Claro, ahora resulta que los rusos no saben que es chernobil cuando lo saben hasta los bantu.


----------



## Arraki (28 Mar 2022)

Traducido del ruso:

El reportero de CGTN, Dmitry Maslak, capturó el trabajo del grupo de asalto y los drones de reconocimiento de la Milicia Popular de la RPD durante las batallas por las aldeas de Novobakhmutovka y Troitskoye.


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> si empiezan las ejecuciones en masa, al final están ahorrando vidas, y se les manda el mensaje que sus crímenes no quedarán impunes



Hacer eso a sus propias mujeres, esta me gusta pues digo que es una espia de los rusos y la voy a interrogar, *se creen impunes o saben que van a morir y van directos al infierno...*


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## kenny220 (28 Mar 2022)

Socom dijo:


> El 7 de marzo un dólar equivalía a 140 rublos. Hoy, 27 de marzo, su cotización es de 89 rublos. En sólo 20 días, el rublo se ha revalorizado un 37% frente al dólar. A este paso se van a poner a la par en cuestión de meses.
> Esto es como un parto, hay dolor, pero lo que viene luego va a ser maravilloso.



10 años en burbuja 71 mensajes.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zhukov (28 Mar 2022)

Otro recurso, por aquello de tener cuantas más fuentes. Aquí la crónica de los acontecimientos del día, unos bombardeos por allá, unos muertos por acá... la gente muere incluso cuando es un día de "sin novedad en el frente"





__





Cargando…






news-front.info


----------



## Harman (28 Mar 2022)

Este es un error conocido.

La edad media de los responsables de la toma de decisiones en Rusia es de 63,4 años (69, de hecho).
La edad media de los responsables de la toma de decisiones en Ucrania es de 44,7 años.
Una versión clásica de "padres e hijos".

De hecho, las decisiones clave sobre Ucrania las toman personas muy diferentes, de una edad muy distinta.

A la confirmación de Pelosi como nueva/vieja presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes de los Estados Unidos (texto de 2021, así que echa un año más encima)

Presidente de los Estados Unidos Joe Biden - 78 años
Presidente interino del Senado de EE.UU. Chuck Grassley - 87 años
Presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes de EE.UU. Nancy Pelosi - 80 años
El Enviado Especial del Presidente de los Estados Unidos para el Clima, John Kerry, tiene 77 años.
Secretario de Agricultura Tom Vilsack - 70 años
Embajadora de Estados Unidos ante las Naciones Unidas Linda Thomas-Greenfield - 69 años
Secretaria de Vivienda y Desarrollo Urbano Marcia Fudge - 68
Secretario de Defensa Lloyd Austin - 67
Secretaria del Tesoro Janet Yellen - 67 años
Secretario de Sanidad Xavier Besser - 62
Secretaria de Energía Jennifer Granholm - 61 años
Secretario de Seguridad Nacional Alejandro Mayorcas - 61 años
Secretaria del Interior Deb Haaland - 60 años

t.me/boris_rozhin/37443


----------



## podemita medio (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (28 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


>



Juas, juas, Soplillo Prat va a tener que contratar un probador de comida entonces...


----------



## apocalippsis (28 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Fallo o fake?
> 
> El Ministerio de Defensa ruso publicó un video que mostraba la ubicación de una instalación militar secreta en el territorio de Bielorrusia.
> @ThreeCalories
> ...



Es un mensaje de que Bielorusia esta bien defendida me parece.


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (28 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Detalles sin interés.
> 
> 
> Batallón Azov se formó inicialmente a partir de la banda neonazi Patriota de Ucrania y en 2014 se incorporó a la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania. Lo pudo hacer a pesar de que Human Rights Watch y las Naciones Unidas le acusara de violaciones de los derechos humanos, incluida la tortura.
> ...



Distopía nazi


----------



## Socom (28 Mar 2022)

Felio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1003358





kenny220 dijo:


> 10 años en burbuja 71 mensajes.



Después de 19 años en otro floro y ser baneado hasta 4 veces ya uno madura, ahora estoy con los mejores.
Labor pedagógica, no lo puedo dejar.


----------



## ProfeInsti (28 Mar 2022)

* Zelenski dispuesto a aceptar que Ucrania tenga un estatus neutral
y no nuclear.
* Alrededor de 160.000 personas siguen atrapadas en Mariúpol.
* Rusia no dará gas a los países que no quieran pagarlo en rublos.
* Alemania se plantea instalar un sistema de defensa antimisiles.
* Ya se ha llegado a 3,86 millones de refugiados.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (28 Mar 2022)

¿Qué sabemos definitivamente sobre #Russian bajas militares en #Ukraine? La investigación en profundidad de la BBC sobre las pérdidas militares verificadas encontró algunas tendencias interesantes \1
Aproximadamente el 20% de todas las pérdidas verificadas son oficiales. La investigación se basó en el análisis de las declaraciones oficiales de los gobernadores rusos, los informes de los medios locales, las publicaciones de las cuentas oficiales de universidades, escuelas, etc.
El 20% es un número enorme. Pero no significa obligatorio que cada 5º militar ruso muerto en un campo de batalla sea un oficial. Puede ser que los oficiales sean retirados del campo de batalla más rápidamente o que se les dé un lugar más prominente en los anuncios de noticias locales.
La mayoría de las pérdidas confirmadas son paracaidistas de diferentes rangos (desde soldado raso hasta coronel). Y esto puede explicarse por el hecho de que los paracaidistas son a menudo utilizados por Rusia como una fuerza de asalto principal. Están mejor entrenados y equipados en comparación con la mayoría de las otras unidades.
La lista de pérdidas confirmadas también incluye más de 10 combatientes spetsnaz del GRU (es decir, muy probablemente operadores especiales en lugar de oficiales de inteligencia) y algunas bajas de las unidades de élite de las fuerzas especiales de Rosgvardia, incluida al menos 1 muerte confirmada del grupo de nivel superior "Vityaz" (Витязь)
"Vityaz" es considerada una de las unidades especiales más fuertes de Rusia: pasan por un arduo entrenamiento constante, los mejores militares pasan una de las pruebas más difíciles del mundo para ganarse el derecho a usar "boina carmesí" (краповый берет), símbolo de sus habilidades excepcionales y espíritu.
Hay al menos una muerte confirmada de boina carmesí rusa en Ucrania: es Ruslan Galyamov de la región de Tatarstán.
Los rusos han confirmado la muerte de más de 10 pilotos militares, navegantes y mecánicos de vuelo. Estos son especialistas únicos. El entrenamiento de 1 piloto de combate toma de 7 a 8 años y cuesta más de 3 millones de dólares. Los llamados pilotos francotiradores necesitan 10-12 años para entrenar y cuestan más de 7 millones de dólares.
Ahora sobre la distribución geográfica de las pérdidas en Rusia. Aquí hay un mapa publicado por la BBC hace una semana. Muestra cuántas pérdidas se informaron en cada región (cuanto más oscuro es el color, más pérdidas se han reportado). Las cifras han cambiado desde entonces, pero la tendencia sigue siendo la misma.
La mayoría de las pérdidas son reportadas por las regiones de Daguestán y Osetia del Sur. Muchos informes provienen de Buriatia (región de Siberia). Pero eso no significa que en realidad la mayoría de los militares asesinados sean étnicamente no rusos o musulmanes. Ha habido mucha especulación al respecto.
Debemos recordar que la actitud hacia las bajas militares es muy diferente en diferentes culturas y regiones. Recibimos informes de que los funcionarios de Daguestán hicieron un gran esfuerzo para recuperar los cuerpos de los militares locales. También parecen informar oficialmente cada muerte y visitar funerales.
No es lo mismo en otras regiones de Rusia. Por ejemplo, la semana pasada, 15 de las 85 regiones de Rusia no habían publicado ninguna información sobre la muerte de sus militares locales en Ucrania. Y en 1 de estas regiones, Kemerovo - BBC Russian logró establecer identidades y lugares de entierro de 7 soldados.
Unas horas después de que se publicara la investigación de la BBC, las autoridades de Kemerovo anunciaron que 13 militares fueron enterrados en la región de Kemerovo desde el comienzo de la guerra: 11 de ellos nacieron en la región y 2 estaban sirviendo y viviendo allí.
Hay evidencia de una creciente presión sobre los periodistas locales en Rusia que informan sobre las pérdidas militares: algunas de las publicaciones anteriores sobre soldados muertos en acción fueron eliminadas. A veces sucede en un día o dos, a veces dentro de una hora.
1 El periodista siberiano le dijo a la BBC: "Todos los medios de comunicación locales recibieron instrucciones del gobierno regional de no publicar ningún dato sobre las pérdidas en Ucrania.Hay casos en que los funcionarios locales presionan a los familiares de las víctimas, ordenándoles que guarden silencio ...
... Dicen, ahora no hay necesidad de hacer un escándalo, encontraremos una manera de conmemorar a sus hijos más tarde". Por lo tanto, la cantidad de pérdidas reportadas por cada región depende principalmente de la posición que tomen las autoridades locales. Daguestán ha reportado oficialmente más de 50 víctimas. Chechenia - sólo 2
Todos los informes oficiales subrayan que #Russian soldados muertos en #Ukraine son militares profesionales (es decir, firmaron un contrato para servir). Pero hay al menos 1 tipo, cuyos familiares afirman que era un recluta. Este es Maxim Khanygin de un pueblo en la región de Saratov.
Los medios locales escribieron que una ceremonia de despedida de Maxim se llevó a cabo el 5 de marzo.Hay fotos de soldados que llevan una corona de flores, un retrato de Khanygin y la "Orden del Coraje" que obtuvo por luchar en Ucrania. Pero las fotos no muestran ni una tumba ni un ataúd.
La abuela de Khanygin afirma que la familia fue informada el 25 de febrero, pero no sabe cuándo recibirán el cuerpo. Hubo una ceremonia, pero no funerales. Ella insiste en que su nieto era un recluta.
La madre de Pavel Pozanen (también asesinado en Ucrania) dijo a la revista local que la firma de su hijo para convertirse en un soldado contratado fue recibida ilegalmente justo antes de ser desplegado. Todo es muy complicado", dijo sin especificar detalles. Le firmaron un contrato ilegalmente"
Los familiares de los militares rusos asesinados en Ucrania rara vez expresan públicamente su actitud hacia lo que se llama una "operación especial en Ucrania". La madre del prisionero de guerra Valery Zaluzhny le dijo a la BBC que "no sabe por qué todo esto es necesario en absoluto". Pero hay opiniones opuestas.
Gulnara Valieva, madre del soldado de operaciones especiales Yevgeny Dudin (asesinado en Ucrania), le dijo a la BBC que Rusia debería "bombardear más Ucrania". Ella cree que Rusia solo lleva a cabo ataques de alta precisión contra objetivos militares ucranianos. Este mensaje es transmitido constantemente por la televisión estatal rusa
También cree que Rusia llevó a cabo un ataque preventivo para evitar un ataque de Ucrania que era inminente. Las siguientes palabras serán su cita directa que me sorprendió
"Ya odio a todos. Dicen que hay civiles allí y que nuestros muchachos no pueden dispararles. Pero dispararon contra mi hijo de Kiev.¿Por qué pueden disparar y nuestros hijos no? Así que ahora les digo: bombardeen a civiles, puede que entonces más de nuestros muchachos regresen con vida", dijo Gulnara a la BBC.
Algunos gráficos interactivos se pueden encontrar en este artículo. Las cifras ya han cambiado, pero las tendencias parecen seguir siendo las mismas.

*"Груз 200". Сколько российских военных уже погибло в Украине - BBC News Русская служба*Министерство обороны России уже 18 дней не сообщает о потерях российской армии в Украине. На основании открытых источников Русская служба Би-би-си выяснила, что подтверждены имена уже 557 погибших рос..."Груз 200". Сколько российских военных уже погибло в Украине - BBC News Русская служба


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Zelenski dispuesto a aceptar que Ucrania tenga un estatus neutral
> y no nuclear.
> * Alrededor de 160.000 personas siguen atrapadas en Mariúpol.
> * Rusia no dará gas a los países que no quieran pagarlo en rublos.
> ...



Las gorroña gorroñas a pedir paguitas a España, sus maridos a Siberia.


----------



## Red Star (28 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


>



Otro al ignore.

Que te lo pases bien en la nevera.


----------



## delhierro (28 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pero que "tuyos"....yo no tengo amos prenda...voy por libre y digo lo que sale de los ..cullons....



Un tipo que se queja de que un pollo con premios politicos de aquí y que tiene su propio periodico en rusia , tenga problemillas, mientras no ve que aquí eso es imposible. Claro que tiene suyos, cuya propaganda repite, lo más cojonundo es que se cree un hombre "libre".


----------



## Dylan Leary (28 Mar 2022)

Rusia intentó envenenar a Roman Abramóvich y a varios negociadores de paz ucranianos


Nuevo giro surrealista a las negociaciones de paz para intentar poner fin a la invasión rusa de Ucrania. Según ha informado el Wall Street Journal, corroborado por firma de inteligencia Bellingcat, el Gobierno ruso intentó envenenar a varios miembros de la delegación ucraniana en una de las...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## paconan (28 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Es un mensaje de que Bielorusia esta bien defendida me parece.



El equipo parece que ya tiene sus años, mientras funcione,,,
Clip del Ministerio de Defensa ruso recién subido que muestra un sistema ruso Nebo-SV (incluido el interrogador IFF) aparentemente desplegado en Ucrania. Este es un sistema de radar de vigilancia 2D de finales de la Guerra Fría (el sistema que se muestra en el video no parece haber sufrido ninguna (importante) modernización).


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Mar 2022)

28 de marzo 2022

P.L. News
*Mariupol Human shields (Special Report) Russia - Ukraine War*

El final sobre todo, ver a la gente viviendo en la calle junto a edificios destruidos increíble.


----------



## Billy Ray (28 Mar 2022)

Lo he visto y tambien paso de ponerlo, el que quiera que busque en ese hilo de tuiter, está por ahí:



Son animales, Putin lleva a cabo una GUERRA JUSTA.


----------



## mazuste (28 Mar 2022)

Nikolai Patrushev:
*Rusia está completando la recopilación de pruebas sobre las actividades biológicas militares 
de los EEUU en Ucrania - y el mundo civilizado verá cómo los Estados continúan las tradiciones
del Tercer Reich con sus experimentos inhumanos en las personas.*


----------



## Dula (28 Mar 2022)

¿Habéis visto el vídeo que saca El País.com en su portada? Esos pobres rusos mutilados a los que se les condecora están al borde de las lágrimas, las miradas de algunos, al comandante que les pone la medalla es de asco, de odio, de rechazo... de decir: "hijo de puta que nos habéis mandado a la muerte y ahora nos estáis utilizando como a perros". Se me ha caído el alma al suelo al ver la cara de tristeza y de pena de todos ellos.


----------



## Felio (28 Mar 2022)

Situación actual en Mariupol.










ENTRE GUERRAS


Análisis de geopolítica y seguimiento de conflictos independiente. Nuestro Instagram/Web/Patrón y más: https://linktr.ee/entre_guerras




t.me


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (28 Mar 2022)

Felio dijo:


> Situación actual en Mariupol.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003384
> 
> 
> ...



Comparaciones son odiosas, pero esto se parece a Alepo en algo más que el tratamiento mediático. Me recuerda a toda la serie de movimientos que hubo en torno a la academia de artillería y cómo se iban creando bolsas cada vez más pequeñas en la ciudad siria.


----------



## Fígaro (28 Mar 2022)

Léetelo, hasta el final.


Ojetes PRORRUSOS REVENTADOS.










"El acuerdo nuclear con Irán es cuestión de días. La consecuencia será que habrá más petróleo en el mercado"


Sostiene Josep Borrell que no está en Qatar para firmar nada. “No he venido a negociar contratos de gas. De eso se encarga el comisario de Energía”,




www.elindependiente.com


----------



## Felio (28 Mar 2022)

Las imágenes satelitales del 23 de marzo muestran que la única ruta para salir de la ciudad sitiada de Chernihiv, el puente que cruza el río Desna, ha sido destruido.










ENTRE GUERRAS


Análisis de geopolítica y seguimiento de conflictos independiente. Nuestro Instagram/Web/Patrón y más: https://linktr.ee/entre_guerras




t.me


----------



## Bulldozerbass (28 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Lo he visto y tambien paso de ponerlo, el que quiera que busque en ese hilo de tuiter, está por ahí:
> 
> 
> 
> Son animales, Putin lleva a cabo una GUERRA JUSTA.



Yo también lo he visto y me ha destrozado el alma. No puedo volver a verlo (de ahí mi nuevo avatar, para recordarme que tengo que dejar de ver estas barbaridades para que mi esperanza no se muera), pero espero que quién lo tiene que ver, lo vea. Ojalá lo subtitulen y se vuelva viral entre los periodistas occidentales, para que no puedan dormir tranquilos si no lo denuncian.

Recuerden, periodistas, si aún créen en Dios, se peca por acción pero también por OMISIÓN. Omitir esa información que clama al cielo y ocultarla a los ojos de vuestros hermanos es pecado.


----------



## bangkoriano (28 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> La propaganda hay que coordinarla bien porque si no se coordina bien la gente empieza a sospechar. La traducción de eso pone "niña" pero luego en otros vídeos se menciona a una mujer. Ese "cadáver" no parece el cuerpo de una niña.



He puesto los dos, el vídeo donde dice que es una mujer, también he puesto las fotos que dice es una niña, en tal caso que sea una niña o una mujer es algo soportable, lo que han hecho no.


----------



## crocodile (28 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Al parecer los rusos ya han identificado al asesino.
> 
> "Troika encontró otro castigador. Un nativo y residente en Vinnitsa Ruslan Mironyuk apuñaló a un prisionero de guerra ruso, después de torturarlo lo remató con un cuchillo."
> 
> ...



Pues que se haga justicia.


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Bulldozerbass (28 Mar 2022)

¨El concepto de guerra justa nace de una terrible y en apariencia insoluble paradoja, la de considerar la guerra como un fenómeno malo y perverso no sólo ética sino también espiritualmente y, a la vez, la de tener que aceptarlo precisamente para evitar males mayores. En ese sentido, se trata de una teoría surgida en el seno de una religión medularmente pacifista como es el cristianismo pero, a la vez, comprometida desde hace siglos en la tarea de defender Occidente de peligrosas amenazas.

Esta circunstancia paradójica sirve por sí sola para explicar porqué la Antigüedad clásica desconoció el concepto de guerra justa. En la antigua Grecia prevalecía fundamentalmente el concepto de supremacía que legitimaba las intervenciones contra los bárbaros inferiores. Semejante visión se halla, por ejemplo, en Platón y Aristóteles y sirvió de soporte legitimador para las conquistas imperiales de Alejandro. El orbe podía verse sometido a una invasión aculturizadora pero era, desde luego, por su bien.

En el caso de Roma prevaleció mucho más un concepto que hoy podríamos denominar de "seguridad colectiva". Lo que proporcionaba legitimidad a las guerras, primero, de la República y, posteriormente, del imperio era la necesidad de asegurar una zona de estabilidad internacional. Que esa noción no estuvo exenta de intereses bastardos está fuera de duda pero, en cualquier caso, proporcionaba un límite teórico a los conflictos bélicos.

Esta visión de la guerra como un fenómeno explicable por diversas causas pero, desde luego, no demasiado necesitado de legitimación lo encontramos incluso en el antiguo Israel. Ciertamente, Israel brilló por unas alturas éticas sin paralelo completo en la Antigüedad y no es menos cierto que esperaba la llegada de una época de paz inaugurada por el mesías en la que desaparecerían para siempre las guerras[1]. Sin embargo, distó mucho de desarrollar un concepto de guerra justa siquiera porque la realidad de esta situación no permitía mucho espacio para especular ni tampoco colisionaba con los preceptos de la Torah mosaica.

Al respecto, el cristianismo implicó un cambio esencial en estos diversos puntos de vista. La ética de Jesús – calificada, por ejemplo, por John Driver como "ética de exceso"[2]– incluía mandatos tan extremos como el de amar al enemigo, perdonar a los que nos han causado ofensas u orar por los que nos injurian[3]. Resulta difícil conciliar conductas como ésas con la guerra pero es que, por añadidura, el mismo Jesús excluyó expresamente la práctica de aquella de los comportamientos seguidos por sus discípulos. A Pedro le dijo que el recurso a la violencia incluso defensiva resultaba inaceptable[4] y a Pilato que precisamente porque su reino no era de este mundo sus seguidores no combatían[5]. La propia conducta apostólica va en esa misma línea y aparece recogida, por ejemplo, en máximas como la de san Pablo[6] al afirmar que el mal sólo puede ser vencido por el bien.

Durante los tres primeros siglos del cristianismo esta conducta de condena de la guerra sin ningún género de paliativos se expresó en tres vías – la teológica, la canónica y la martirial - de manera clara e innegable. Todos los teólogos hasta inicios del siglo IV de Arnobio a Orígenes, de Tertuliano a Lactancio pasando por un largo etcétera no sólo condenaron la guerra sino que manifestaron que ningún cristiano podía servir en el ejército ni siquiera en tiempo de paz. La opinión teológica se apoyaba, desde luego, en los textos canónicos donde abundaban los listados de trabajos prohibidos para un cristiano. Así, en los cánones de san Hipólito, se podía condenar de la misma manera que un cristiano se dedicara a la prostitución, como al tráfico de esclavos o a servir en el ejército. Semejante posición se vio regada con sangre. Mártires como Julio, un antiguo centurión, o Maximiliano prefirieron morir a entrar en las filas del ejército.

Esta postura se vio amenazada con claridad a inicios del s. IV. Contra lo que suele afirmarse, Constantino no convirtió el cristianismo en religión estatal pero sí otorgó un grado de tolerancia a las iglesias que hasta entonces había sido impensable y el imperio, de manera inesperada, comenzó a convertirse para muchos cristianos no en un lugar de paso sino en algo que se contemplaba como propio. El abandono del pacifismo no fue rápido ni brusco. Todavía en el concilio de Arles de 312 se afirmaba que los cristianos podían negarse a combatir si se producía un choque armado pero ya se admitía su entrada en las legiones. A mediados de siglo, la postura sufriría mutaciones mayores.

Agustín de Hipona no fue ciertamente el creador de la doctrina de la guerra justa como se ha afirmado en ocasiones pero sí fue uno de los primeros teólogos que intentó conciliar las enseñanzas de Jesús con la defensa de un imperio que en buena medida era cristiano y que intentaba sobrevivir al asalto de bárbaros no pocas veces paganos amén de sanguinarios. La síntesis agustiniana –presente también en Ambrosio de Milán y otros padres– admitía el pacifismo privado (todos debemos perdonar a los que nos ofenden y orar por nuestros enemigos), aceptaba el pacifismo total de unos pocos (los monjes llamados a seguir el camino de perfección, por ejemplo) pero indicaba que el imperio no podía incorporar ese punto de vista como política pública y que su defensa era lícita. Aún más, los cristianos debían contribuir a ella como buenos ciudadanos.

El oriente cristiano siguió una evolución similar aunque, curiosamente, puso un mayor empeño en extremar las medidas preventivas que sirvieran para evitar una guerra. Creó así una diplomacia hábil que buscaba mantener la paz y que sería acusada de doblez bizantina. En realidad, como supo señalar Steven Runciman, detrás de muchas de las maniobras bizantinas tan sólo se hallaba un deseo de salvaguardar la paz y evitar llegar a una conducta tan necesaria pero, a la vez, tan anticristiana como era la guerra.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (28 Mar 2022)

La Edad Media implicó la aparición de nuevos cambios en el proceso de legitimación de la guerra por parte de occidente. De entrada, el islam apareció en oriente y en muy pocos años se extendió como un reguero de pólvora por países históricamente cristianos acabando con cualquier vestigio de libertad y amenazando a los pueblos que aún quedaban libres de su dominio. Esta situación se tradujo en la aparición del concepto de cruzada ajeno al cristianismo original y no surgido hasta casi tres siglos después de que el islam sometiera a occidente a un cerco de sangre y destrucción. Ciertamente fue una reacción tardía pero indica hasta qué punto los reinos cristianos veían la guerra con repugnancia. Finalmente, el imperio quedó atomizado en multitud de reinos que se confesaban cristianos y que necesitaban defensa frente a agresiones externas.

El occidente y el oriente cristianos intentaron en medio de un contexto verdaderamente hostil – al islam no tardó en sumarse la segunda oleada de invasiones procedentes del este en muchos casos – conciliar nuevamente la cosmovisión cristiana con la perentoria necesidad de defenderse. El resultado fue variopinto porque junto al concepto de cruzada ya señalado se mantuvo un pacifismo extremo en ciertos segmentos sociales (como los monjes[7]), se creó el primer derecho humanitario de guerra que mediante instituciones como la paz de Dios o la tregua de Dios intentaron paliar los efectos y la duración de los conflictos armados y, sobre todo, gracias a la Escolástica, se articuló una doctrina más elaborada de la guerra justa.

La doctrina escolástica de la guerra justa giraba, fundamentalmente, sobre tres ejes. El primero era la legitimidad de la defensa propia. Tal y como lo expresaba Tomás de Aquino:

"La acción de defenderse puede entrañar un doble efecto: el uno es la conservación de la propia vida; el otro, la muerte del agresor... solamente es querido el uno; el otro, no"[8]

El segundo eje era la mesura en la respuesta. Demasiado era que se tuviera que privar de la vida a alguien. Por eso, se esperaba que la defensa propia resultara congruente:

"Si para defenderse se ejerce una violencia mayor que la necesaria, se trataría de una acción ilícita. Pero si se rechaza la violencia de manera mesurada, la acción sería lícita... y no es necesario para la salvación que se omita este acto de protección mesurada a fín de evitar matar al otro, porque es mayor la obligación que se tiene de velar por la propia vida que por la del otro"[9]

Finalmente, la Escolástica exigía que la respuesta bélica contara con posibilidades de éxito. De hecho, una guerra defensiva sin algún indicio de que podría concluir en triunfo resultaba inmoral en la medida en que implicaba un derramamiento de sangre – propio y ajeno – inútil. Esta circunstancia resultaba de especial relevancia en episodios como podía ser la rebelión, el derecho a la cual fue estudiado meticulosamente por la Escolástica.

El gran revulsivo que para occidente significaron el Renacimiento y la Reforma dejó también su impronta en la doctrina de la guerra justa. Ciertamente, algunos teólogos – como Erasmo en su Quaerella pacis o los anabautistas suizos y holandeses – retornaron a los principios pacifistas del Nuevo Testamento pero, en general, se buscó conciliar el repudio de la guerra con su regulación. A ello obligaba no sólo el fenómeno del descubrimiento de nuevos mundos allende los mares sino también los enfrentamientos entre príncipes surgidos no sólo del final del Medievo sino especialmente de las guerras de religión que ensangrentaron Europa hasta la paz de Westfalia de 1648.

El papel de los juristas teólogos españoles en este desarrollo fue, sin duda, esencial. Francisco de Vitoria, padre del derecho internacional, admitió como guerra justa no sólo la defensiva sino también la punitiva contra un enemigo culpable. Las condiciones para que una guerra fuera justa serían la declaración por la persona con autoridad para ello (comúnmente el príncipe), la inevitabilidad del conflicto para salvaguardar la paz y la seguridad, y el uso mesurado del triunfo.

De manera impecable, Vitoria no consideraba justas las guerras entabladas por disparidad de religión o por deseo de conquista o de gloria. Igualmente condenó la crueldad de los conquistadores españoles en América o la matanza de inocentes y prisioneros. Vitoria incluso llegó hasta el punto de pensar – antes de William Penn en el siglo siguiente – en la conveniencia de que existiera una especie de organización internacional que dirimiera conflictos y evitara las guerras. La mayor diferencia entre ambos estuvo en el hecho de que Vitoria la concebía en clave imperial y Penn como federación de naciones.

A pesar de la importancia de Vitoria, no puede decir que fuera el único interesado en el problema de la guerra justa. También llamó la atención de otros juristas teólogos como Fernando Vázquez de Menchaca, Ginés de Sepúlveda, Domingo de Soto, Baltasar de Ayala, Domingo Bañez, Diego de Covarrubias y Leiva y un largo etcétera y, por supuesto, fue abordado desde la óptica del protestantismo.

Las formulaciones de los reformadores sobre la guerra justa – si exceptuamos a los mencionados anabautistas – fueron claramente tributarias de la teología agustiniana, un hecho que ni católicos ni protestantes gustan de reconocer. De hecho, la enseñanza de Lutero sobre unas normas privadas que deben seguirse en relación con los enemigos y que no tienen porqué coincidir con la conducta seguida por un estado brotan de manera directa del teólogo de Hipona.

Posiblemente, el pensamiento protestante más original fue el surgido de las obras de Hugo Grocio[10]. Las tesis de Grocio acabaron encontrando una cristalización legal en las convenciones del derecho humanitario de guerra de La Haya[11] y Ginebra y resulta lógico que así fuera porque su principal preocupación fue la de moderar la dureza de los conflictos armados. De la guerra justa debía excluirse, por ejemplo, la muerte de los rehenes, la ejecución de prisioneros – salvo que estuviera en peligro la vida del vencedor – la destrucción de bienes materiales de los vencidos y la aniquilación de la libertad de los derrotados especialmente en el terreno religioso.

La Edad contemporánea iba a mostrar hasta qué punto las preocupaciones de Grozio estaban asentadas en la realidad. De entrada, Napoleón implantó un sistema de servicio militar obligatorio que extendió las cargas de los combates a todo el sector masculino del país en una situación que realmente carecía de precedentes. En segundo lugar, las armas conocieron una extraordinaria sofisticación que, difícilmente, hubiera podido ser prevista en la Edad Media o incluso en el barroco. Al aumento de la capacidad letal de la artillería se sumaron, por ejemplo, el uso del gas venenoso desde 1916, el tanque en el mismo año, las ametralladoras, la aviación con fines militares y, como trágico colofón, las armas bacteriológicas y atómicas. No resulta extraño que, por primera vez en la Historia, las guerras se convirtieran en conflictos cuyas víctimas eran fundamentalmente las poblaciones civiles y no los combatientes en el frente y que ni siquiera la distancia del campo de batalla librara a los no militares de sufrir el impacto directo de las armas. Mientras que en la primera guerra mundial el número de civiles muertos no llegó al diez por ciento de la cifra total, en Vietnam superó el ochenta por ciento de las bajas. Las cifras difícilmente pueden resultar más elocuentes.

No puede sorprender, por lo tanto, la preocupación por humanizar las guerras ni tampoco la codificación del derecho humanitario de guerra o la aparición de la Cruz roja. Se trataba simplemente limitar los efectos de formas de matar que cada vez eran más extensivas.

Estos aspectos lógicamente se reflejaron en la doctrina de la guerra justa no cambiando pero sí afinando algunos de sus postulados seculares. Por ejemplo en el Nuevo catecismo de la iglesia católica se consideran como requisitos para que una guerra sea justa:

"Que el daño causado por el agresor a la nación o a la comunidad de las naciones sea duradero, grave y cierto.

Que todos los demás medios para poner fin a la agresión hayan resultado impracticables o ineficaces.

Que se reunan las condiciones serias de éxito.

Que el empleo de las armas no entrañe males y desórdenes más graves que el mal que se pretende eliminar. El poder de los medios de destrucción obliga a una prudencia extrema en la apreciación de esta condición".[12]

El último requisito intenta responder a las nuevas condiciones que atraviesa la especie humana y, desde luego, es un eco de la encíclica Gaudium et Spes donde ya se indicaba que "toda acción bélica que tiende indiscriminadamente a la destrucción de ciudades enteras o de amplias regiones con sus habitantes, es un crimen contra Dios y contra el hombre mismo, que hay que condenar con firmeza y sin vacilaciones"[13]

Lo cierto, sin embargo, es que durante el siglo veinte la doctrina de la guerra justa trascendió ampliamente el terreno del discurso teológico cristiano o de la esfera de influencia en naciones sociológicamente cristianas y penetró profundamente en textos jurídicos nacionales e internacionales. Posiblemente, el más reciente e importante sea la Resolución sobre la pacificación justa (210/1998) adoptada por la Asamblea general de la Organización de las Naciones Unidas. En este texto se reconoce el derecho a la intervención armada y se intenta sujetarlo a una serie de requisitos concretos:

"La intervención debe responder a una necesidad verdadera y genuina que no puede ser resuelta por otros medios.

Debe tener una posibilidad razonable de aliviar las condiciones que busca superar.

Debe tratarse de un rescate humanitario y no esconder la búsqueda de intereses económicos o de seguridad de los poderes que intervienen.

La intervención, siempre que sea posible, debe tener auspicio internacional para lograr la mayor legitimidad posible.

Debe impulsar el bienestar general de todos los habitantes de la región en cuestión y no debe convertirse en un medio para que las élites poderosas afirmen su poder.

La intervención debe involucrar el grado mínimo de coerción necesaria para lograr los objetivos de la acción.

Una intervención por medio de sanciones punitivas debe estar dirigida en contra de las autoridades y no contra sectores generales de la población"

El texto plantea serios problemas en su aplicación práctica como el de declarar ilegítima las intervenciones armadas en defensa de la "seguridad" - ¿porqué la seguridad debería ser ilegítima? – o el de definir el "grado mínimo de coerción" pero, sin duda, muestra hasta qué punto la doctrina de la guerra justa ha ido adquiriendo carta de naturaleza en terrenos bien distintos de aquellos que la vieron nacer.

Señalaba al principio que la doctrina de la guerra justa es fruto de una considerable paradoja y concluyo ahora mencionando su aporte innegable en el terreno de humanizar un fenómeno tan inhumano como el de la guerra. Seguramente, con ello muestra las graves servidumbres a las que se encuentra sometida la especie humana y la forma en que intenta enfrentarse con ellas airosamente. Quizá pueda expresar con más claridad lo que deseo decir refiriendo una anécdota de la vida de Abraham Lincoln[14]. El presidente norteamericano mostraba un especial aprecio por los cuáqueros. No se trataba sólo de que sus antepasados hubieran sido cuáqueros venidos de Inglaterra sino fundamentalmente de que esta peculiar confesión religiosa vivía un dilema moral con el que – creo sinceramente – él mismo se sentía identificado. Durante el curso de la guerra de secesión, Lincoln recibió a varias delegaciones de ellos en la Casa Blanca y, por regla general, se vio obligado a escuchar sus peticiones para que acelerara el proceso de emancipación de los esclavos. En una de esas ocasiones Lincoln tuvo que indicarles la dificultad de atender a esa súplica y, a la vez, comportarse debidamente en otros sentidos y tomó como ilustración la situación que atravesaban los cuáqueros. Pacifistas y antiesclavistas, deseaban a la vez la libertad de los esclavos y no participar en la guerra. Al estallar ésta, se habían visto atrapados en un dilema moral de enorme envergadura. Si seguían siendo pacifistas, no podrían contribuir a la liberación de los esclavos y si se aferraban a su antiesclavismo sólo podrían consumarlo tomando las armas. Lincoln también sufría ese dilema, el de odiar la guerra y, a la vez, el de tener que librarla para salvar la democracia y la unión nacional, y una tensión similar se percibe en la doctrina de la guerra justa. Surgió en el seno del cristianismo como un intento de conservar su vocación pacifista y, a la vez, enfrentarse con el mal que se cernía sobre los inocentes. Se trataba, sin duda, de una paradoja – como la de los cuáqueros – de difícil solución y posiblemente nos acompañará hasta el final de los tiempos.




[1] Véase al respecto Isaías 2, 4; Zacarías 9, 9-10.
[2] J. Driver, Militantes para un mundo nuevo, Barcelona, 1977.
[3] En ese sentido, especialmente el Sermón del monte contenido en Mateo 5-7.
[4] Mateo 26, 52.
[5] Juan 18, 36.
[6] Romanos 13, 31.
[7] O los grupos heterodoxos que estaban dispuestos a vivir como los primeros cristianos. Tal fue el caso de valdenses, hermanos checos o lollardos.
[8] Summa Theologica 2-2, 64, 7.
[9] Summa Theologica, 2-2, 64, 7.
[10] A pesar de todo, Grocio estuvo muy influido por Menchaca, por ejemplo, en cuestiones relacionadas con el derecho del mar.
[11] El papel del zar Nicolás II en la Haya fue francamente extraordinario y en buena medida se le puede considerar el alma de la conferencia. De manera quizá no tan sorprendente su impulso procedía de escrúpulos de conciencia cristianos ante los efectos terribles de las nuevas armas.
[12] Catecismo de la iglesia católica 2309.
[13] GS 80, 4.
[14] La refiero detalladamente en ¡Oh capitán, mi capitán! La vida y los tiempos del presidente Lincoln, en prensa.










La doctrina de la guerra justa







www.clublibertaddigital.com


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Lo he visto y tambien paso de ponerlo, el que quiera que busque en ese hilo de tuiter, está por ahí:
> 
> 
> 
> Son animales, Putin lleva a cabo una GUERRA JUSTA.



Pongo el enlace, es muy fuerte +18


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Mar 2022)

A este prisionero, los nazis ucranianos le cortaron el dedo


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

*Polonia, Lituania y Ucrania investigarán crímenes de guerra.*
Polonia, Lituania y Ucrania han establecido un equipo conjunto de investigación sobre presuntos *crímenes de guerra y lesa humanidad cometidos en Ucrania*. Los resultados se entregarán al *Tribunal Penal Internacional de La Haya*, que también realiza investigaciones sobre estos casos.


----------



## NEKRO (28 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Lo sé.
> 
> Y no se habría quedado ahí.
> 
> ...




No, ese tipo de gente son de los que en caso de guerra salen corriendo y cuando esten bien lejos en otro país anima al resto a que haga matanzas.


----------



## mazuste (28 Mar 2022)

Las perspectivas belicas más allá de las fronteras ucranianas están creciendo peligrosamente

_*",,,no es improbable que EEUU se esté preparando para una batalla mucho mayor. Si se acusa a Rusia 
de utilizar armas químicas -que Moscú ha destruido en 2017- en algún momento de la batalla en curso, *_
*la guerra dará un giro mucho más peligroso que el actual, con consecuencias que podrían sacudir al mundo."*


----------



## crocodile (28 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Las atrocidades que todo el mundo presenció ayer en las redes han caido como una bomba H en los mass mierda, todos los telediarreos y hasta el programa del mierda de Risto ha ocultado o retrasado el tema del Donbass todo lo que han podido, Ucrania ha perdido la guerra, los ucranianos están malditos, nadie los quiere tocar ni con un palo, y en cuanto a Zelensky, firme lo que firme, acepte lo que acepte es hombre muerto.



El payaso debe ser juzgado por criminal y genocida en juicio sumarísimo.


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (28 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Lo he visto y tambien paso de ponerlo, el que quiera que busque en ese hilo de tuiter, está por ahí:
> 
> 
> 
> Son animales, Putin lleva a cabo una GUERRA JUSTA.



Exactamente


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (28 Mar 2022)

Dula dijo:


> ¿Habéis visto el vídeo que saca El País.com en su portada? Esos pobres rusos mutilados a los que se les condecora están al borde de las lágrimas, las miradas de algunos, al comandante que les pone la medalla es de asco, de odio, de rechazo... de decir: "hijo de puta que nos habéis mandado a la muerte y ahora nos estáis utilizando como a perros". Se me ha caído el alma al suelo al ver la cara de tristeza y de pena de todos ellos.



A ver si tienes narices para ver lo que hacen tus ucronazis


----------



## Usuario351 (28 Mar 2022)

Rusia dice que quedan todavía 3.000 resistentes en Mariupol y que están rodeados.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## mazuste (28 Mar 2022)

En tres días- esta semana- el gas se cortará y sabremos quien pestañeará.
y comprobaremos quien va de farol; si Rusia o UE... Tres días. Tic, tac...


----------



## sisebuto (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Demi Grante (28 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Aqui el «carnicero de Mariúpol»: Mijail Mizintsev, el general que ordenó bombardear un teatro y un hospital infantil
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003235



¿El que bombardeó un teatro vacío y tiró una bomba al lado de un hospital que usaban los ucranianos como centro de mando?

Lo de carnicero me imagino que viene porque el negocio familiar de sus padres es una charcutería, porque este tío mata menos que un koala cazando gacelas.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## perrasno (28 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Pongo el enlace, es muy fuerte +18



¿Se puede confirmar que es de estas guerra y son ucros? ¿Qué dicen?


----------



## Demi Grante (28 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> En tres días- esta semana- el gas se cortará y sabremos quien pestañeará.
> y comprobaremos quien va de farol; si Rusia o UE... Tres días. Tic, tac...



Alguien va a tener que recoger cable. Va a ser un momentazo.
Yo creo que será Putin, pero deseo con toda mi alma que sea la UE la que sufra está humillación para gloria de forBiden.


----------



## lasoziedad (28 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Ucrania aún no ha ratificado el Estatuto de Roma debido a la falta de consenso político en el Consejo, - Venediktov*
> *Noticias Censor.NET Guerra en Ucrania*
> La Fiscal General Iryna Venediktova destaca que está a favor de la ratificación del Estatuto de Roma de la Corte Penal Internacional (CPI), que dará a Ucrania la oportunidad de ser miembro de la CPI.
> "Con respecto a la ratificación del Estatuto de Roma. Soy partidario de la ratificación del Estatuto de Roma, porque la jurisdicción de la Corte Penal Internacional ya se ha extendido a Ucrania: el fiscal de la CPI en Ucrania tiene todas las oportunidades", dijo el Fiscal General . en Interfax-Ucrania .
> ...




*El Fiscal de la Corte Penal Internacional recibe fondos de 14 países para acelerar las investigaciones*

El Fiscal de la Corte Penal Internacional (CPI), Karim Khan, anunció este lunes que* 14 países hicieron contribuciones financieras o manifestaron su deseo de hacerlo para abordar y acelerar las investigaciones *y juicios en marcha, después de iniciar la búsqueda de pesquisas por los *crímenes en la guerra* en Ucrania.

Estas contribuciones se hicieron al conocido como *Fondo Fiduciario para Tecnología Avanzada y Capacidad Especializada,* en respuesta a un llamamiento de Khan el 7 de marzo a brindar "asistencia" a su oficina para "abordar sus necesidades urgentes de recursos y permitirle abordar de manera efectiva todas las situaciones actualmente bajo investigación o juicio".

Los países que respondieron hasta ahora al llamamiento son *Bulgaria, Canadá, Dinamarca, Estonia, Finlandia, Francia, Alemania, Letonia, Lituania, Nueva Zelanda, Polonia, Suecia, Países Bajos y Reino Unido.*


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (28 Mar 2022)

Me hace mucha gracia, cuando los pro rusos encuentran una noticia que no es positiva para Rusia, increiblemente salen a taparla diciendo que es propaganda o fake. Normal, solo permiten una version oficial de los hechos. Les han educado desde los medios gubernamentales rusos a que todo sea bueno, y que las criticas sean censuradas. Mucho criticar a Occidente, pero actuan igual o peor en sus medios. Lo que no quita que Ucrania tambien haga propaganda de guerra y meta PsyOps, pero en el marco de la guerra es natural no nos engañemos.


----------



## dedalo00 (28 Mar 2022)

*De facto estamos en la “1ra guerra mundial híbrida” y en el fin de la globalización: Jalife*
El analista geopolítico desentraña el conflicto Ucrania-Rusia y el papel de EE.UU. ¿Ya vivimos un nuevo orden mundial? Prevé que la 4T “arrasará” en las próximas elecciones.


----------



## piru (28 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los cañoncitos de 30mm en acción. Por eso no estan metiendo shilkas o similares. Estos vehiculos son mucho más agiles, aunque no aguantan un AT potente me temo.
> 
> Hace un uso inteligente, sale dispara unas rafagas y recula ( ojo el peligro de mala cordinación que pueden pillar a algun compañero ) , así evta que le fijen con un AT dirigido. Luego ya sale con más tiempo a barrer la zona.




Juer, se ve que hay confianza, en el 25" un compañero se pone aladito, le recula quitándole las pegatinas y ni se mueve.


----------



## lasoziedad (28 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Pongo el enlace, es muy fuerte +18



Me cago en mi puta vida que hijos de puta, y eso que no he podido verlo apenas.


----------



## Peineto (28 Mar 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> Alguien va a tener que recoger cable. Va a ser un momentazo.
> Yo creo que será Putin, pero deseo con toda mi alma que sea la UE la que sufra está humillación para gloria de forBiden.



La Rusia tiene la fuente, el grifo, las tuberías y clientes que no le faltan por ser artñiculo de primerísima necesidad..., me parece que estña más que claro.


----------



## Zhukov (28 Mar 2022)

Ucrania, noticias tristes:

1. Solo en Kiev, más de 600 personas fueron secuestradas sobre la base de denuncias y listas compiladas previamente. Se trata en su mayoría de personas desleales a las autoridades, no todas eran personas públicas. Se desconoce el destino de la mayoría renovadora. Parte de los disidentes lograron esconderse de antemano;

2. Hay bandas armadas operando en el país que forman parte formalmente de las fuerzas de seguridad, pero el liderazgo del país ha perdido el control sobre ellas (¿y alguna vez lo ha tenido ?). Algunos de ellos tienen una ideología nazi, la mayoría de ellos son unidades de la TerOborona (Volkssturm);

3. Debido a las grandes pérdidas en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, algunas unidades del Volkssturm son llamadas para servir en el ejército en la línea del frente, los miembros de la TrO se sorprenden desagradablemente por la orden


----------



## Tails (28 Mar 2022)

Porque "hoy como ayer seguimos desobedeciendo a la guerra de Ucrania y al resto de las 51 guerras activas en el mundo". "Mientras los Estados adornan la barbarie de la guerra con su propaganda patriótica, insistimos en el derecho universal a renunciar a las armas y a que las personas decidan libremente su destino. Nadie debería verse obligado a elegir entre uno y otro lado del matadero", subraya el manifiesto.

Denuncian el reclutamiento forzoso para los hombres de entre 18 y 60 años que ha establecido el Gobierno ucraniano, "convirtiendo en clandestinos a miles de jóvenes y adultos que se niegan a combatir, y a los que las bandas paramilitares detienen en controles de carretera y a la salida de las ciudades". Además, critican al Gobierno ruso por "engañar y coaccionar a los soldados para que no abandonen las filas de su armada". Mientras la Unión Europea "niega asilo político a los desertores de ambos bandos, envía armas a la zona y anuncia el incremento de su presupuesto militar". La guerra "acelera la crisis energética y medioambiental global, y amenaza aún más la economía de las personas vulnerables y de los países empobrecidos".

En el manifiesto exigen "el cese de la invasión rusa, la retirada de las tropas de ocupación, y el respeto a la voluntad de quienes viven en las diferentes zonas de Ucrania para decidir su futuro en libertad, respetando los derechos de todas las minorías"; que "la Unión Europea y el Reino de España en particular" acepten las peticiones de asilo de quienes desertan de la guerra o huyen del reclutamiento obligatorio, "de acuerdo al derecho universal a la objeción de conciencia", porque "matar en una guerra no es un 'deber cívico"

"Desobedeceremos las leyes españolas y europeas las veces que haga falta, para acoger en nuestras casas a pacifistas y desertores de Rusia y Ucrania. Acabar con todas las guerras es acabar con la dictadura del sistema económico capitalista que las provoca y se beneficia de ellas. Se equivocan quienes creen que alargar esta guerra de Ucrania, cuyos antecedentes más cercanos se remontan a 2014, traerá algún tipo de beneficio para nadie: solo servirá para producir más sufrimiento y para alimentar el fascismo en todos los rincones del planeta", concluye el manifiesto.









Hoy como ayer: ¡Insumisión a todas las guerras!


Un millar de personas que vivieron en su día la lucha por la insumisión han lanzado este viernes un manifiesto "a favor de la objeción de conciencia y de la deserción en Rusia y en Ucrania". Arrancan así una campaña para recoger más apoyos y anuncian movilizaciones en "rechazo a la invasión rusa...




arainfo.org


----------



## apocalippsis (28 Mar 2022)

La gente en Ucrania empieza a despertar esto de volar las infraestructuras pirarse los militronchos y quedarse medio muertos el resto, ya no les cuadra,


*Muchachos de Odessa contra las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania: “Empiecen a cagar, no volverán a Lviv”*

Hoy 09:33 53 12055





*La perla junto al mar aconseja encarecidamente a los nazis: encontraremos a todos los que exploten el puente sobre el estuario.*

En las redes sociales de la "plaza" con fuerza y principal, una foto de una valla publicitaria de Odessa frente al estuario de Khadzhibey está en ayunas. En la cartelera, se ve claramente la inscripción: "Destruye el puente, tú...". 

Además, la siguiente palabra obscena se puede traducir al lenguaje literario como "será malo".






Los habitantes de Odessa publicaron este recordatorio para los idiotas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a quienes les encanta volar puentes y vías férreas. Explica por separado que para la construcción de la infame construcción a largo plazo de la región de Odessa, la gente reunió "el mundo entero". A los nazis que no están al tanto se les recuerda que la construcción del puente comenzó en 2008 y se lanzó el año pasado en abril. Y antes de eso, salir de la ciudad o entrar en ella era una verdadera búsqueda.

*Según los rumores, la construcción del puente sobre el estuario de Khadzhibey fue cofinanciada por la mafia local, que gana miles de millones con el contrabando, así como por comerciantes de granos criminales que controlan la exportación de trigo. Por ejemplo, lo explicaron a través de sus canales a algunas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, para que ni siquiera se entrometieran aquí con TNT: "Lo resolveremos".*

Debe entenderse que la cartelera anterior recuerda no solo el doloroso sitio de construcción, sino también la vida futura, cuando se complete la operación especial. Incluso en este entorno, la gente normal y las empresas piensan en el mañana, a diferencia, por ejemplo, de los ultrarradicales.

En repetidas ocasiones recurren al tema de la destrucción de la infraestructura de transporte de Ucrania para "recortar a los enemigos".

Cerca de las Fuerzas Armadas de Jarkov de Ucrania, casi todas las carreteras fueron destruidas, incluido el puente sobre la presa que cruza Seversky Donets en el pueblo de Stary Saltov. Cerca de Kiev, también, prácticamente no quedan guías normales. Tal cuadro se observa en casi todos los lugares donde se han mostrado los defensores de la independencia. La actitud bárbara hacia su país no afecta el avance de las tropas rusas, y ya se han producido peligrosas interrupciones con la entrega de alimentos y medicinas.

Este manicomio, según los expertos militares locales, tiene un impacto negativo en las propias Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. “Según nuestra fuente en el Estado Mayor, las unidades y subunidades del ejército ucraniano ya reciben entre el 50 y el 60 % del combustible de sus necesidades diarias. Las dificultades con el suministro ahora se sienten incluso en el oeste de Ucrania”, escribe, por ejemplo, el bloguero @legitimniy.

La razón no son solo los ataques rusos sistemáticos a almacenes y bases de suministro, sino también la interrupción de la logística debido a la infraestructura destruida. Según las previsiones del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, en las próximas dos semanas, casi todo el equipo militar auxiliar estará completamente inactivo. Además, "la crisis del combustible afectará gravemente a las unidades de defensa aérea, que necesitan combustible para el redespliegue constante y el cambio de posiciones".

En los foros de "patriotas de Ucrania" también se puede leer que en los territorios donde están atrincherados los nazis y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania bajo su control, se están destruyendo puentes deliberadamente para crear las condiciones previas para el "Holodomor 2.0". Por supuesto, culpar a los rusos por esto.

Pero los Hulks son muy conscientes de lo que sucede en los campos de batalla. En la era de Internet, incluso los análisis cerrados de Banderstat se hacen públicos rápidamente.

El 23 de marzo, expertos locales, refiriéndose a personas internas en la oficina del presidente ucraniano (OP), se dicen en chats que “los comandantes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Donbass están haciendo sonar la alarma y pidiendo fortalecer urgentemente al grupo. En las últimas semanas, las unidades que se encuentran en primera línea han sufrido graves pérdidas. En algunas empresas, hasta el 50-60% del personal quedó eliminado. 

Pérdidas particularmente grandes por ataques nocturnos de aviones y drones rusos.

A su vez, el Estado Mayor de Bandershtat no puede cumplir con esta solicitud, ya que la segunda ola de movilización acaba de comenzar y todas las fuerzas disponibles se concentran cerca de Kiev y Odessa. Los generales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania llaman a los defensores de la independencia a utilizar cualquier medio, incluida la destrucción de infraestructuras, así como "escudos humanos".

Además, el OP cree que los puentes y carreteras volados por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania serán restaurados con dinero ruso congelado por la UE y EE.UU. Dado que casi toda la infraestructura de transporte de Ucrania está en mal estado, su destrucción se considera una solicitud de financiación gratuita en el futuro.

Así, el primer ministro de Ucrania, Denys Shmyhal, ya ha estimado la “destrucción del país” en 565.000 millones de dólares, aunque las estimaciones alemanas son mucho más bajas. Sin embargo, "Ze" y compañía ni siquiera ocultan el hecho de que no tomaron esta figura del "techo". Por ejemplo, estamos hablando del valor aproximado de las reservas de oro arrestadas de la Federación Rusa y otros activos rusos que a Banderstat le gustaría mucho recibir después del final de las hostilidades.

Shmyhal anda dando vueltas con “reparaciones” que la Federación Rusa supuestamente tiene que pagar. Según él, el primer ministro polaco Morawiecki y el viceprimer ministro Kaczynski, que llegaron a Kiev el 16 de marzo, junto con los primeros ministros checo y esloveno Fiala y Jansa, entre otras cosas, pidieron a Zelensky que los nombrara los principales curadores de la “confiscación”. caso".

*Mientras tanto, un usuario con el apodo #Layout admite que “nuestras Fuerzas Armadas, al retirarse, vuelan todos los puentes, y luego es imposible que la gente salga de allí o, por el contrario, los convoyes humanitarios tienen que pasar por la “maldita ruta”. ”a desvíos y a través de puntos calientes”. ¿Pero a quién le importa?*

Las fuentes en el OP también informan que el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ya ha desarrollado y aprobado un plan para volar casi todos los puentes en Ucrania, incluido el de Odessa que cruza el estuario de Khadzhibey. Además, ya se han creado grupos de la “terodefensa” para llevar a cabo estas tareas. 

Además, la destrucción de la infraestructura de transporte en las regiones de Zaporizhia y Nikolaev comenzó incluso antes de la entrada de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en el territorio de estas regiones. Los blogueros admiten que con idiotas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania "el país será inhabitable en un par de meses".

La posición de los Estados Unidos es típica a este respecto. El principal Washington Post admite: “Ucrania también hizo estallar parte de su propia infraestructura en un intento de frustrar las fuerzas rusas. En Irpin, un suburbio de Kiev, el ejército ucraniano destruyó un puente. Las personas que huyeron de la zona iban a pie, cruzando con cuidado los escombros del puente”.

Sin embargo, Mark Kersten, investigador de la Escuela Munch de Asuntos Globales y Políticas Públicas, experto en WP, calificó estas destrucciones de infraestructura civil como "absolución". Pero, según la comunidad de blogs Zhovto-Blakit, incluidos los "patriotas de Ucrania", Zelensky podría detener las hostilidades sin pérdidas territoriales reales. La misma Crimea ya es rusa. Esto es un hecho, y la LDNR ha sido durante mucho tiempo “no independiente”.

A este respecto, un rusofóbico concluye: "El cálculo (Ze) es simple: si todo el territorio de las regiones de Donetsk y Luhansk está destinado a ser capturado, es mejor que la Federación Rusa los reciba en forma destruida, y no en su totalidad. Enfoque muy cínico y estúpido! Después de todo, si se concluye la paz ahora, se pueden salvar casi 50.000 de nuestros combatientes”.

En consecuencia, los puentes y las carreteras de Ucrania seguirán siendo destruidos por los nazis en el futuro con la esperanza de "exprimir" los activos extranjeros rusos. No hay duda de que "Ze" y compañía se guían por el esquema "cuanta más devastación, más fácil es doblar a Occidente".

*¿Podrá la valla publicitaria frente a Odessa mantener el puente que cruza el estuario de Khadzhibey, que la nueva Ucrania necesita críticamente? Lo más probable es que no. Pero, ¿obtendrán los pirómanos lo que se merecen si lo explotan? Si. No puede haber ninguna duda al respecto.*

Alejandro Sitnikov









Одесская братва против ВСУ: «Начнете гадить, во Львов не вернётесь» - Деньги-шменьги — КОНТ


Жемчужина у моря настоятельно советует нацикам — найдем всех, кто мост над лиманом взорвет.В соцсетях «незалежной» вовсю постится фото одесского билборда перед Хаджибейским лиманом | Одесская братва против ВСУ: «Начнете гадить, во Львов не вернётесь» |Автор Деньги-шменьги. Больше статей автора...



cont.ws


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (28 Mar 2022)

Los operadores de drones que detuvieron el convoy ruso que se dirigía a Kiev


La fuerza especial de TI de 30 soldados en quads es una parte vital de la defensa de Ucrania, pero se ve obligada a financiar colectivamente los suministros.




Una semana después de su invasión de Ucrania, Rusia reunió una columna mecanizada de 40 millas para montar un ataque abrumador contra Kiev desde el norte.
Pero el convoy de vehículos blindados y camiones de suministro se detuvo en cuestión de días, y la ofensiva fracasó, en gran parte debido a una serie de emboscadas nocturnas llevadas a cabo por un equipo de 30 fuerzas especiales ucranianas y operadores de aviones no tripulados en quads, según un comandante ucraniano.

Los operadores de drones fueron extraídos de una unidad de reconocimiento aéreo, Aerorozvidka, que comenzó hace ocho años como un grupo de especialistas voluntarios en TI y aficionados que diseñan sus propias máquinas y se ha convertido en un elemento esencial en la exitosa resistencia de David y Goliat de Ucrania.
Sin embargo, mientras que los patrocinadores occidentales de Ucrania han suministrado miles de misiles antitanque y antiaéreos y otros equipos militares, Aerorozvidka se ha visto obligada a recurrir al crowdfunding y a una red de contactos personales para seguir adelante, consiguiendo componentes como módems avanzados y cámaras termográficas, frente a los controles de exportación que prohíben su envío a Ucrania.
El comandante de la unidad, el teniente coronel Yaroslav Honchar, dio cuenta de la emboscada cerca de la ciudad de Ivankiv que ayudó a detener la vasta y pesada ofensiva rusa en seco. Dijo que los combatientes ucranianos en quads pudieron acercarse a la columna rusa que avanzaba por la noche atravesando el bosque a ambos lados de la carretera que conduce al sur hacia Kiev desde la dirección de Chernobyl.
Los soldados ucranianos estaban equipados con gafas de visión nocturna, rifles de francotirador, minas detonadas a distancia, drones equipados con cámaras termográficas y otros capaces de lanzar pequeñas bombas de 1,5 kg.
"Esta pequeña unidad en la noche destruyó dos o tres vehículos a la cabeza de este convoy, y después de eso se atascó. Se quedaron allí dos noches más y [destruyeron] muchos vehículos", dijo Honchar.





Un dron es ensamblado por la unidad Aerorozvidka. Fotografía: Aerorozvidka
Los rusos dividieron la columna en unidades más pequeñas para tratar de avanzar hacia la capital ucraniana, pero el mismo equipo de asalto pudo montar un ataque contra su depósito de suministros, afirmó, paralizando la capacidad de los rusos para avanzar.
"El primer escalón de la fuerza rusa estaba atascado sin calor, sin petróleo, sin bombas y sin gas. Y todo sucedió por el trabajo de 30 personas", dijo Honchar.
La unidad Aerorozvidka también afirma haber ayudado a derrotar un ataque aéreo ruso en el aeropuerto de Hostomel, justo al noroeste de Kiev, en el primer día de la guerra, utilizando drones para localizar, apuntar y bombardear a unos 200 paracaidistas rusos ocultos en un extremo del aeródromo.
"Eso contribuyó en gran medida al hecho de que no podían usar este aeródromo para un mayor desarrollo de su ataque", dijo el teniente Taras, uno de los ayudantes de Honchar.


Imágenes de drones muestran una emboscada ucraniana a tanques rusos
Leer más
No todos los detalles de estas afirmaciones pudieron verificarse de forma independiente, pero los funcionarios de defensa de Estados Unidos han dicho que los ataques ucranianos contribuyeron a la detención de la columna blindada alrededor de Ivankiv. La enorme cantidad de imágenes de combate aéreo publicadas por los ucranianos subraya la importancia de los drones para su resistencia.
La unidad fue iniciada por jóvenes ucranianos con educación universitaria que habían sido parte del levantamiento de Maidan de 2014 y se ofrecieron como voluntarios para usar sus habilidades técnicas en la resistencia contra la primera invasión rusa en Crimea y la región de Donbas. Su fundador, Volodymyr Kochetkov-Sukach, era un banquero de inversión que murió en acción en 2015 en Donbás, un recordatorio de los altos riesgos involucrados. Los rusos pueden aferrarse a la firma electrónica del dron y atacar rápidamente con morteros, por lo que los equipos de Aerorozvidka tienen que lanzarse y correr.
Honchar es un ex soldado convertido en consultor de marketing de TI, que regresó al ejército después de la primera invasión rusa. Taras, que pidió no usar su apellido, era un consultor de gestión, que se especializó en la recaudación de fondos para la unidad y solo se unió a tiempo completo como combatiente en febrero.
En sus primeros días, la unidad utilizó drones de vigilancia comercial, pero su equipo de ingenieros, diseñadores de software y entusiastas de los drones más tarde desarrolló sus propios diseños.
Construyeron una gama de drones de vigilancia, así como grandes máquinas de ocho rotores de 1,5 metros capaces de lanzar bombas y granadas antitanque propulsadas por cohetes, y crearon un sistema llamado Delta, una red de sensores a lo largo de las líneas del frente que alimentaba un mapa digital para que los comandantes pudieran ver los movimientos enemigos a medida que sucedían. Ahora utiliza el sistema satelital Starlink, suministrado por Elon Musk, para alimentar datos en vivo a las unidades de artillería ucranianas, lo que les permite concentrarse en objetivos rusos.
La unidad fue disuelta en 2019 por el entonces ministro de Defensa, pero fue revivida apresuradamente en octubre del año pasado cuando se avecinaba la amenaza de invasión rusa.
La capacidad de mantener una vista aérea de los movimientos rusos ha sido fundamental para el éxito de las tácticas de estilo guerrillero de Ucrania. Pero los esfuerzos de Aerorozvidka para expandir y reemplazar el equipo perdido se han visto obstaculizados por un suministro limitado de drones y componentes, y los esfuerzos para asegurarlos a través de las adquisiciones del Ministerio de Defensa han producido poco, en parte porque son una adición reciente a las fuerzas armadas y todavía se consideran forasteros.
Además, algunos de los módems avanzados y cámaras termográficas fabricados en los Estados Unidos y Canadá están sujetos a controles de exportación, por lo que han recurrido al crowdfunding y han pedido a una red global de amigos y simpatizantes que los encuentren en eBay u otros sitios web.
Marina Borozna, quien era estudiante de economía en la universidad con Taras, está explorando formas de comprar lo que la unidad necesita y encontrar rutas para obtener los suministros a través de la frontera.
"Sé que hay personas que quieren ayudarlos a luchar, personas que quieren hacer un poco más que la ayuda humanitaria", dijo Borozna. "Si quieres abordar la causa raíz de este sufrimiento humano, tienes que derrotar la invasión rusa. Aerorozvidka marca una gran diferencia y necesitan nuestro apoyo".
Su compañero, Klaus Hentrich, un biólogo molecular en Cambridge, también está ayudando al esfuerzo, aprovechando su experiencia como recluta en el ejército alemán.
"Yo mismo estaba en una unidad de reconocimiento de artillería, así que inmediatamente me di cuenta del enorme impacto que tiene Aerorozvidka. Efectivamente dan ojos a su artillería", dijo Hentrich. "Donde podemos marcar la diferencia es reunir apoyo internacional, ya sean contribuciones financieras, ayuda para obtener componentes técnicos más difíciles de encontrar o donaciones de drones civiles comunes".



La unidad también está buscando formas de superar la interferencia rusa, parte de la guerra electrónica que se libra en Ucrania en paralelo a las bombas, proyectiles y misiles. En la actualidad, Aerorozvidka normalmente espera a que los rusos apaguen su equipo de interferencia para lanzar sus propios drones, y luego envía sus máquinas al mismo tiempo. La unidad luego concentra su potencia de fuego en los vehículos de guerra electrónica.
Honchar describe estas batallas tecnológicas, y la forma de luchar de Aerorozvidka, como el futuro de la guerra, en la que enjambres de pequeños equipos conectados en red por la confianza mutua y las comunicaciones avanzadas pueden abrumar a un adversario más grande y más fuertemente armado.
"Somos como una colmena de abejas", dijo. "Una abeja no es nada, pero si te enfrentas a mil, puede derrotar a una gran fuerza. Somos como las abejas, pero trabajamos de noche".


Los operadores de drones que detuvieron el convoy ruso se dirigieron a Kiev | Ucrania | El Guardián (theguardian.com)


----------



## Arraki (28 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Me hace mucha gracia, cuando los pro rusos encuentran una noticia que no es positiva para Rusia, increiblemente salen a taparla diciendo que es propaganda o fake. Normal, solo permiten una version oficial de los hechos. Les han educado desde los medios gubernamentales rusos a que todo sea bueno, y que las criticas sean censuradas. Mucho criticar a Occidente, pero actuan igual o peor en sus medios. Lo que no quita que Ucrania tambien haga propaganda de guerra y meta PsyOps, pero en el marco de la guerra es natural no nos engañemos.



Aquí pocos prorusos vas a encontrar, estar en contra de las políticas y manipulaciones OTANnistas no te hace ser pro nada 

Y en cuanto a la noticia, me importa una mota


----------



## Tierra Azul (28 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Los operadores de drones que detuvieron el convoy ruso que se dirigía a Kiev
> 
> 
> La fuerza especial de TI de 30 soldados en quads es una parte vital de la defensa de Ucrania, pero se ve obligada a financiar colectivamente los suministros.
> ...



Hola rusofilo, comete esta:


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (28 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Aquí pocos prorusos vas a encontrar, estar en contra de las políticas y manipulaciones OTANnistas no te hace ser pro nada
> 
> Y en cuanto a la noticia, me importa una mota



Así me gusta.


----------



## porconsiguiente (28 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Pongo el enlace, es muy fuerte +18



*Malditas sean las guerras y los canallas que las hacen*


----------



## delhierro (28 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



1.- Ahí no se ve quien domina el pueblo. Es más no se ve ningun militar de ningun bando.

2.- Al menos varios de lso vehiculos son ucranianos.

3.- El que lo graba va en un coche civil.

Ojo que no se si esa zona ha estado en algun momento controlada por los rusos. Pero en base al video pudieran seguir o estar los otros. No se ve un alma.


----------



## arriqui (28 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Si, vive usted en una democracia. Pruebe a hacer lo que aquí se hace en Corea del Norte, China, Rusia o *Venezuela*, a ver que tal le va.



Chupito!!! ¿Puedes ir a la nevera por hielo? Gracias


----------



## Impresionante (28 Mar 2022)

Biden es el que promociona a los ucronazis en Europa.

Todo un amante de Europa


----------



## piru (28 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Joder como empiecen así se van a quedar sin letras.
> 
> Z = Distrito Militar del Este.
> Z en el cuadro = Ejército ruso de Crimea.
> ...



Te lo arreglo:



Hay avistamientos de una

pero no sé de qué van.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## delhierro (28 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Si, vive usted en una democracia. Pruebe a hacer lo que aquí se hace en Corea del Norte, China, Rusia o Venezuela, a ver que tal le va.



Esos paises estan en desventaja. Prueba a hacer en la democratica Kiev una critica.......Eh, ¿ como lo ves ? 

Aquí puedes criticar, mientras no exista peligro para el regimen. En cuanto lo hay ....unos tipo de negro pierden el control de los frenos de su camión y ....


----------



## Peineto (28 Mar 2022)

porconsiguiente dijo:


> *Malditas sean las guerras y los canallas que las hacen*




Corrección.- ...y los canallan que las mandan hacer,

De nada.


----------



## Top5 (28 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Alemania baraja instalar un sistema de defensa antimisiles para protegerse de un posible ataque de Rusia*
> 
> *Alemania *está considerando *adquirir un sistema de defensa antimisiles para protegerse contra un posible ataque de Rusia*, según ha anunciado este domingo el canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz. "Este es sin duda uno de los temas que estamos discutiendo y* por una buena razón*", ha asegurado Scholz a la emisora pública ARD al ser preguntado sobre si Alemania debería tener un sistema defensivo similar al Iron Dome de Israel.
> 
> ...



Pues como sean como los _antimisiles_ que tiene Arabia Saudita...


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (28 Mar 2022)

[!] NUEVOS DETALLES DE LA NEGOCIACIÓN: Ucrania renuncia a la OTAN, Rusia cede a la desmilitarización y a la desnazificación. (Finantial Times) | Burbuja.info


----------



## Arraki (28 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> 1.- Ahí no se ve quien domina el pueblo. Es más no se ve ningun militar de ningun bando.
> 
> 2.- Al menos varios de lso vehiculos son ucranianos.
> 
> ...



Aun queda alguien que de verdad haga caso a este propagandista?

Vamos, que entiendo que se utilice sus mamarrachadas como fuente de propaganda, porque son actores necesarios, pero de verdad este tío pensará que funciona?


----------



## Peineto (28 Mar 2022)

Y añado que la única guerra admisible es, como se reconoce en todos los tiempos, la guerra defensiva que viene impuesta por quien, sibilinamente obliga a la otra parte a defenderse atacando el primero, como es el caso que nos ocupa aquí.


----------



## Impresionante (28 Mar 2022)

. Un ministro insta a los alemanes a soportar 15 ºС en casa con un suéter para no consumir el gas ruso


----------



## Viricida (28 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . Un ministro insta a los alemanes a soportar 15 ºС en casa con un suéter para no consumir el gas ruso



Jersey con la Z le pondría al hijoputa ese. Y como ya he cometido un delito mencionando la letra, añado que luego le prenderia fuego con un barril de petróleo ruso.

Aprovecho para recordar. En 1989 andaban tachando de asesino a Ceaucescu porque "obligaba a la gente a estar a un máximo de 13º". 

Que, si fuera cierto y lo dudo, es lo que le permitió liquidar la deuda externa que imprudentemente había adquirido antes.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (28 Mar 2022)

A ver, los foca-otan, expliquen esto:

EE.UU. realiza la compra más grande de combustible a Rusia

Además la UE no para de quemar cereales para hacer diésel, nos van a matar por el tubo de escape de los camiones.


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Arraki (28 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1003424



Joder, increíble lo que como país estamos financiando

Que pena


----------



## crocodile (28 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> A ver si tienes narices para ver lo que hacen tus ucronazis



A los pro nazis/USA/OTAN de este foro les gusta porque son igual de canalla que la escoria criminal a la que apoyan


----------



## lasoziedad (28 Mar 2022)

*Erdogan se reunirá mañana con las delegaciones negociadoras rusa y ucraniana*

El presidente de Turquía, Recep Tayyip Erdogan, anunció este lunes que *se reunirá tanto con la delegación ucraniana como con la rusa*, antes que estas inicien mañana una nueva ronda de negociaciones en Estambul.

*"Las delegaciones de Rusia y Ucrania se reunirán mañana en Estambul para negociar un alto el fuego y la paz. Antes de que empiecen las negociaciones, nos reuniremos brevemente con las delegaciones"*, dijo Erdogan durante una comparecencia transmitida en directo por la cadena NTV.

El mandatario agregó que sigue en contacto con el presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, y el de Ucrania, Volodímir Zelenski, para impulsar la mediación, *subrayando que Turquía hace esfuerzos en este sentido desde 2014*.


----------



## crocodile (28 Mar 2022)

Usuario351 dijo:


> Rusia dice que quedan todavía 3.000 resistentes en Mariupol y que están rodeados.



Espero que sean tratados como merecen unos criminales , genocidas y psicópatas


----------



## El-Mano (28 Mar 2022)

Yo voy a hacer mi apuesta de cuñao sobre el tema del gas:

EU no paga - Rusia corta gas - UE Lloriquea y tira de reservas - Tras arrastrarse UE en dias (puede que ni esperen a que tenga que subir el precio de la luz y etc) lograrán acordar una forma de pagos en rublos, y/o tal vez oro o hasta algunas materias primas o productos necesarios en Rusia.


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

- Lo primero: espero que todos hayáis ingerido vuestro antídoto antes de probar el agua...


----------



## Seronoser (28 Mar 2022)

porconsiguiente dijo:


> *Malditas sean las guerras y los canallas que las hacen*



Mucho mejor dejarse pisotear.
Tú venderías a tu madre por no ir a la guerra.
Muchos no lo haríamos.


----------



## mazuste (28 Mar 2022)

*"...Se nos ha declarado una guerra híbrida sin cuartel. El objetivo no se oculta: destruir la economía rusa,
socavar la estabilidad política interna y, en última instancia, debilitar significativamente a Rusia, 
"empujarnos", como se dice directamente, al "margen" de la vida internacional. Las autoridades de Kiev, 
que llevan mucho tiempo bajo control externo, están destinadas a desempeñar el papel de instrumento 
en el juego geopolítico antirruso. Esto explica en gran medida el continuo suministro de armas, dinero 
y todo tipo de apoyo a las autoridades de Kiev durante todos estos años...."*
Lavrov


----------



## LIRDISM (28 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1003424



Al final le llama puta en polaco, debe ser porque el ucraniano tiene mezcla de esa lengua.


----------



## Remequilox (28 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>





Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Estas pequeñas pero vigorosas "ofensivas", cerca de Sumy y de Jarkov, el propósito estratégico que puedan tener parece ser intentar aflojar la presión en el eje Izyum-Slaviansk.
Explico:
Parecen más meras ofensivas de oportunidad (atacar allí donde estés, si es que tienes la oportunidad y suficiente mayoría), que no otra cosa más pensada e intencional.

Podría tener sentido cortar y desconectar totalmente la línea rusa entre Sumy y Jarkov: ataques en sur-sureste Sumy y oeste Jarkov. Pero no es así, la ofensiva en Jarkov es al este. Así que este no es el propósito estratégico.

Podría tener sentido fuertes ofensivas combinadas para levantar los asedios de Sumy y Jarkov. Ni por asomo esos ataques llevan tanta fuerza e impulso. Como mucho, suponen una cierta reorganización local, pero las ciudades siguen igualmente parcialmente copadas. Así que este no es el propósito estratégico.

¿Qué otras cosas podrían ser?

Si obedecen a algún propósito estratégico, Sumy puede pretender aflojar presión sobre el frente occidental de avance ruso por ahí (Brovary-Kiev); y Jarkov oriental puede pretender debilitar la retaguardia del vector ruso que avanza bajando desde Izyum hacia "el triángulo de la muerte" (Slaviansk-Kramatorsk-Severodonetsk).

Eso, si tiene propósito estratégico. Que podría ser incluso solo un atacar por atacar allí donde se pueda.

El hecho que esas ofensivas sean "locales", muy distanciadas de donde realmente tienen el propósito ofensivo, o muy débiles para lograr un levantamiento de los asedios, implica que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas seguramente ya no disponen de capacidad logística para desplazar y reorganizar contingentes a lo largo y ancho del frente.


----------



## Aurkitu (28 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Ucrania no ha invadido Rusia.
> Nazis hay en todos los paises.
> En caso de guerra se pueden liberar convictos y cosas peores.
> Desde 1990 que es un pais soberano no vi que invada ningun pais ni que tenga ningun problema con sus vecinos, salvo Rusia.



Una parte de Ucrania asesorada, financiada y espoleada por los conocidos de siempre se ha dedicado a amedrentar y hasta a asesinar a otra parte de sus ex-compatriotas. Occidente, o el _mundo libre_, ha estado mirando para otro lado porque lo importante es rodear a la FR al precio que sea. Rusia advirtió repetidas veces sobre el silencio _internacional _y sobre sus líneas rojas, al final actúo, o intervino. ¿Hubieses preferido que esos 150.000 militares _élficos_ arrasasen el Donbass? Posiblemente, no fue así, se adelantaron los _orcos_.

Pseudo neo-nazis hay en todos los países. Pero armados, y formando batallones que yo sepa sólo en Ucrania.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Mar 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Yo voy a hacer mi apuesta de cuñao sobre el tema del gas:
> 
> EU no paga - Rusia corta gas - UE Lloriquea y tira de reservas - Tras arrastrarse UE en dias (puede que ni esperen a que tenga que subir el precio de la luz y etc) lograrán acordar una forma de pagos en rublos, y/o tal vez oro o hasta algunas materias primas o productos necesarios en Rusia.



Siempre puede salir un cisne negro, muchas veces en la historia ocurre…


----------



## lapetus (28 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> [!] NUEVOS DETALLES DE LA NEGOCIACIÓN: Ucrania renuncia a la OTAN, Rusia cede a la desmilitarización y a la desnazificación. (Finantial Times) | Burbuja.info



Hay paywall. Resumen?


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Al final le llama puta en polaco, debe ser porque el ucraniano tiene mezcla de esa lengua.



Ese video no es reciente, ni de Mariupol, pero es lo que esta pasando.


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (28 Mar 2022)

El 52% de los franceses entienden la posición de Rusia

. Guerre en Ukraine : 52% des Français convaincus par certains arguments russes


----------



## frangelico (28 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> La gente en Ucrania empieza a despertar esto de volar las infraestructuras pirarse los militronchos y quedarse medio muertos el resto, ya no les cuadra,
> 
> 
> *Muchachos de Odessa contra las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania: “Empiecen a cagar, no volverán a Lviv”*
> ...



. Ucrania no va sobrada de infraestructura, si lo rompen todo se arriesgan a que se haga aún más dificil el comercio, las exportaciones ucranianas no solo son importantes para ellos, es que mantienen la estabilidad social en muchos países musulmanes.


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Te lo arreglo:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003406
> 
> 
> ...



De la cita:
Hay avistamientos de una




pero no sé de qué van.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Para alégranos la vida y que prohíban el símbolo de prohibir, ojala lo hubieran puesto el primer día


----------



## fulcrum29smt (28 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Sistema antiaéreo ruso Buk-M3 en acción durante la operación militar en Ucrania
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se han colado los de RT, ese TELAR es de una batería SA-11 Buk M1.

El TELAR del SA-27 Buk M3 es este.


----------



## Zhukov (28 Mar 2022)

Situación en Karkhov de un residente.

twitter @realgonzalolira

Muy tranquilo hoy en el centro de Kharkov.

Bombardeos muy distantes en los últimos 3-4 días. Ha habido vuelos ocasionales sobre el centro de la ciudad, pero los combates en el noreste parecen haberse calmado. Pero podría estar equivocado, estoy deliberadamente lejos.

1/6
Ya no es posible salir de Jarkov. Los caminos de salida están bloqueados por múltiples puestos de control de ambos lados.

Se dice que los puestos de control de AFU exigen sobornos en dólares, mientras que los puestos de control rusos tienen dedos de gatillo picantes porque muchos automóviles "civiles" tienen combatientes armados de AFU.

2/6
La situación alimentaria en Jarkov es buena. Estimo que más del 85% de la población se ha ido. Así que, aunque no llegan mercancías, las mercancías aquí son suficientes para todos. Los supermercados abren de forma rotativa, se anuncian en línea todas las mañanas. Sin carnes / pescado, pocas verduras, un montón de .

3/6
(He comido algunos de los mejores panes de mi vida durante este tiempo del asedio de Jarkov. Todo natural, sin conservantes, cálido y crujiente bueno. Sé de lo que hablo, en cuanto al pan, solía vivir en París y Viña del Mar.)

4/6
Todos los servicios básicos( calefacción) funcionan correctamente, aunque por supuesto no hay servicio al cliente. Los basureros hacen rondas esporádicamente; ya no hay esos enormes montículos de basura de los primeros días. La gasolina no está.

5/6
Es obvio que la lucha aquí continuará sin ningún avance. Las fuerzas rusas definitivamente no quieren tomar la ciudad en un asalto. Claramente están tratando de acorralar a las fuerzas de la UAF. Así que Jarkov caerá una vez que las batallas decisivas hayan concluido en el Donbas.


----------



## Fauna iberica (28 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



el trianero es un sinverguenza sin escrupulos, de las peores ratas otanicas.


----------



## crocodile (28 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El 52% de los franceses entienden la posición de Rusia
> 
> . Guerre en Ukraine : 52% des Français convaincus par certains arguments russes



Al final.los más borregos los ejjjjjpañoles


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (28 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Los operadores de drones que detuvieron el convoy ruso que se dirigía a Kiev
> 
> 
> La fuerza especial de TI de 30 soldados en quads es una parte vital de la defensa de Ucrania, pero se ve obligada a financiar colectivamente los suministros.
> ...



jojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojo


----------



## Impresionante (28 Mar 2022)

El secretario del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia vincula la crisis en Ucrania a la política "sangrienta" de Estados Unidos


Nikolái Pátrushev declaró que Moscú está completando la recopilación de pruebas sobre las actividades biológicas militares de EE.UU. en territorio ucraniano.




actualidad.rt.com





El secretario del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, *Nikolái Pátrushev*, declaró este lunes que la crisis en Ucrania es una de las consecuencias de la política "desconsiderada y sangrienta" de EE.UU. con la que busca "reprimir Estados independientes".

El propósito de esta política que Washington ha llevado a cabo en los últimos años radica en "satisfacer sus propios intereses geopolíticos y financieros", al tratar de "socavar el orden mundial posterior a la Segunda Guerra Mundial, así como el sistema de la ONU", aseveró Pátrushev en una reunión con el jefe de la Dirección General de Seguridad Exterior de Argelia, Noureddine Macri.

*Hegemonía mundial a toda costa*
Asimismo, declaró que la aparición de nuevos centros de poder y de desarrollo mundial se halla detrás del descontento del país norteamericano, que "pretendía mantener su hegemonía en los asuntos mundiales por cualquier medio". "Como sabemos por la historia, los estadounidenses siempre *han desencadenado guerras en otras regiones* del planeta para lograr este objetivo", dijo.

En ese contexto, recordó* las guerras de Yugoslavia, Irak y Afganistán*, donde las acciones de la OTAN causaron la muerte de "cientos de miles de personas" y generaron "millones desplazados" al destruir "despiadadamente zonas residenciales". Asimismo, reiteró que Rusia no está bombardeando ciudades ni objetivos civiles, destruyendo solo infraestructura militar, y descartó que busque derrocar al Gobierno actual de Ucrania.

El secretario de Seguridad Nacional también culpó a Washington de *"socavar el sistema de control internacional de armas"* y de poner en peligro a seguridad de todo el planeta "a pesar de todos los esfuerzos diplomáticos de Rusia". En este sentido, denunció que EE.UU. ha destruido "los mecanismos de los tratados sobre defensa antimisiles, fuerzas armadas convencionales en Europa, misiles de alcance intermedio y de menor alcance y de cielos abiertos".

*Actividades biológicas militares de EE.UU.*
Paralelamente, Pátrushev señaló que Washington ha obligado a los países de la Unión Europea a sumarse a las sanciones contra Moscú "a costa de sus intereses", con lo que pretende "debilitar" a Europa y crear una ventaja para el desarrollo de su economía. "El ejemplo más odioso y trágico de las políticas destructivas de Washington fue Ucrania", aseveró.

En cuanto a los laboratorios biológicos de EE.UU. en el territorio ucraniano, aseguró que luego de divulgar las pruebas sobre sus actividades biológicas militares que Moscú está terminando de recopilar, todo el mundo se dará cuenta de que Washington "se ha convertido en* un 'digno' continuador de las tradiciones del Tercer Reich*, donde se practicaban experimentos inhumanos con personas".


----------



## aretai (28 Mar 2022)

Seguro que ya se habrá explicado pero no he reparado en ello ¿Por qué se les pinta la cara de verde a los represaliados por parte de los ucranianos animalados?


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## lapetus (28 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Los operadores de drones que detuvieron el convoy ruso que se dirigía a Kiev
> 
> 
> La fuerza especial de TI de 30 soldados en quads es una parte vital de la defensa de Ucrania, pero se ve obligada a financiar colectivamente los suministros.
> ...



Vaya cuento. Oye, y ¿ya no sale el fantasma de Kiev?


----------



## arriondas (28 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> el trianero es un sinverguenza sin escrupulos, de las peores ratas otanicas.



Con verle la cara ya notas la clase de escoria que es. Y encima con una actitud de perdonavidas que da asco, esa lombriz cobra de quien cobra y no lo esconde.

Por cierto, habría que preguntarle acerca de las "travesuras" que llevan a cabo las hienas a las que apoya. Aaah, claro; diría que tiramos de whataboutismo y tal.


----------



## bangkoriano (28 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1003424



No creo que hayan dejado a esta chica con vida.

Es una espiral que raramente acaba bien.


----------



## Fígaro (28 Mar 2022)

Siempre le puede quedar tratar de convencer a Arabia Saudí para que ocupe el lugar de Irán...mmmm, just saying...mal menor y tal...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (28 Mar 2022)

Qué tirria le tengo al orco este, además parpadea 20 veces por segundo cuando habla


----------



## Marchamaliano (28 Mar 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Vaya cuento. Oye, y ¿ya no sale el fantasma de Kiev?



Nunca se fue. Sale haciendo cromas mientras sus minions asesinan personas simplemente por hablar ruso .


----------



## fulcrum29smt (28 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Esto es épico, hasta los hindúes les cantan las cuarenta al imperio asesino.
> Con más dignidad que toda la prostituta UE en pleno.



Que envidia de pais, envidia de poder ser independiente y tomar las decisiones libremente.


----------



## Impresionante (28 Mar 2022)

Cada vez entiendo mejor a Putin.

Ucrania es una cloaca infecta en manos de nazis


----------



## Sir Torpedo (28 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Siempre puede salir un cisne negro, muchas veces en la historia ocurre…



Apuesto por la sorpresa de principios de mes.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (28 Mar 2022)

Extreme derroition


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (28 Mar 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Vaya cuento. Oye, y ¿ya no sale el fantasma de Kiev?



Es todo mentira. Empezando porque los 200 paracaidistas no eran 200, y si 300. Y derrotaron a un regimiento entero (2000 soldados Ucros)

Se les conoce como los 300 héroes de Gostomel


----------



## kelden (28 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Al final le llama puta en polaco, debe ser porque el ucraniano tiene mezcla de esa lengua.



Es que es increible ...Vale que son unas putas bestias, como el voxero-españa2000'ista medio español, gente del mismo pelaje ..... Pero es que encima lo suben a la red ..... Increible .... Mira @Teuro para lo que ha quedao la revolución de internet que se iban a perder los soviéticos ....


----------



## Expected (28 Mar 2022)

ME LO PARECE A MI....O vamos al GUANO...
Todo lo que he leído hoy son barbaridades, videos gore superbestias, y amenazas de última hora. Parece que es la semana decisiva,,, donde entre otras cosas el dólar se va a ir a la mierda....y el euro también. Estoy pensando que si se devalua el euro a lo bestia....lo mejor es tener unas criptos...o estoy equivocado?. Aparte de un coche eléctrico, placas solares, hornillo y linternas claro está.


----------



## Marchamaliano (28 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Cada vez entiendo mejor a Putin.
> 
> Ucrania es una cloaca infecta en manos de nazis



Esto también es un fake según los otanitos. Lo de viva ucrania lo ha dicho Putin.


----------



## Nico (28 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>




Además de que es *la QUINTA VEZ* que pones lo mismo (veo que ya ni tienes material para copypastear), parece que no te has enterado que la delegación ucraniana *HA DESMENTIDO ESO.*

Para un poco o *busca noticias NUEVAS Y CIERTAS* (por ejemplo, videojuegos donde tiren aviones rusos y cosas por el estilo)


----------



## Sir Torpedo (28 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> el trianero es un sinverguenza sin escrupulos, de las peores ratas otanicas.



Un día de estos te daré la razón.


----------



## pemebe (28 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El 52% de los franceses entienden la posición de Rusia
> 
> . Guerre en Ukraine : 52% des Français convaincus par certains arguments russes



Y en 15 días hay elecciones presidenciales en Francia (Macron no sabe que hacer)

Las elecciones presidenciales de Francia se celebrarán en abril del 2022 La primera vuelta de las elecciones presidenciales se celebrará el 10 de abril y la segunda el 24 de abril.


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (28 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Cada vez entiendo mejor a Putin.
> 
> Ucrania es una cloaca infecta en manos de nazis



La tecnica esa de asesinar prisioneros atados, apuñalandoles el cerebro a traves del globo ocular, la practicaron infantes de marina britanicos en las Malvinas, unos gentleman...


----------



## Impresionante (28 Mar 2022)

Expected dijo:


> ME LO PARECE A MI....O vamos al GUANO...
> Todo lo que he leído hoy son barbaridades, videos gore superbestias, y amenazas de última hora. Parece que es la semana decisiva,,, donde entre otras cosas el dólar se va a ir a la mierda....y el euro también. Estoy pensando que si se devalua el euro a lo bestia....lo mejor es tener unas criptos...o estoy equivocado?. Aparte de un coche eléctrico, placas solares, hornillo y linternas claro está.



Tú has visto a los funcionarios preocupados?


----------



## Marchamaliano (28 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La tecnica esa de asesinar prisioneros atados, apuñalandoles el cerebro a traves del globo ocular, la practicaron infantes de marina britanicos en las Malvinas, unos gentleman...



Anglos y nazis. Poco se llevan.


----------



## Roedr (28 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Aquí pocos prorusos vas a encontrar, estar en contra de las políticas y manipulaciones OTANnistas no te hace ser pro nada
> 
> Y en cuanto a la noticia, me importa una mota



Así es, al menos en mi caso. No soy pro-ruso para nada, pero en esta guerra prefiero que se joda la OTAN.


----------



## Azrael_II (28 Mar 2022)

Felio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1003358



Hostia


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (28 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La tecnica esa de asesinar prisioneros atados, apuñalandoles el cerebro a traves del globo ocular, la practicaron infantes de marina britanicos en las Malvinas, unos gentleman...




Hombre .... es rápido. No sufren .....


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Mar 2022)

Desnazificacion de Ukrain dijo:


> Es todo mentira. Empezando porque los 200 paracaidistas no eran 200, y si 300. Y derrotaron a un regimiento entero (2000 soldados Ucros)
> 
> Se les conoce como los 300 héroes de Gostomel
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003440



Bueno, llevaban juguetes de compañía no humanos que facilitaron la labor…algo parecedido al robot Fedor pero no tan teatral pero muy efectivo…lo de usar IA en batalla como se comprobó en Siria es un punto a favor…

El terminator ruso mata mucho…yo diría que más allá de lo que podemos comprender ahora…






Rusia confirmó la participación de su «tanque robot» en Siria – Centro de Estudio Grl Mosconi







www.fie.undef.edu.ar


----------



## piru (28 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Cada vez entiendo mejor a Putin.
> 
> Ucrania es una cloaca infecta en manos de nazis




Putin date prisa.


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Además de que es *la QUINTA VEZ* que pones lo mismo (veo que ya ni tienes material para copypastear), parece que no te has enterado que la delegación ucraniana *HA DESMENTIDO ESO.*
> 
> Para un poco o *busca noticias NUEVAS Y CIERTAS* (por ejemplo, videojuegos donde tiren aviones rusos y cosas por el estilo)



Joder que quisquilloso estas hoy joio..de quinta vez nanai.....anda vete a cenar y acuestate prontito......


----------



## Roedr (28 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La tecnica esa de asesinar prisioneros atados, apuñalandoles el cerebro a traves del globo ocular, la practicaron infantes de marina britanicos en las Malvinas, unos gentleman...




joder que ascazo los ingleses, que puta gentuza, y aquí les consentimos Gibraltar.


----------



## kelden (28 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Joer .... P'al PP ukro de puta madre .... menudo negocio inmobiliario que se queda ahí. Seguro que ya hay por allí alguna Ayuso frotándose las manos y llamando a toda la familia ....  

Parece mentira que un pepero como tu publique esas chorradas. Eso no es destrucción, es una oportunidad para la colaboración público-privada ....


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Tú has visto a los funcionarios preocupados?



Hace un mes los funcis ucranianos, estaban la mar de tranquilos...

PD- Tenemos al Viruelo a los mandos !!!.


----------



## Zhukov (28 Mar 2022)

Comunicado oficial ruso:

lo principal

Vladimir ️El presidente ruso Vladimir Putin otorgó rangos de Guardia honoríficos a la 155ª Brigada de Infantería Marina y la 126ª Brigada de Defensa Costera. Los nombres fueron otorgados por " heroísmo y valentía de masas, perseverancia y coraje demostrado por el personal de la brigada en operaciones de combate para proteger los intereses de la Patria y del Estado en conflictos armados."

Los misiles de crucero de alta precisión Kalibr destruyeron grandes depósitos de municiones cerca de las zonas pobladas de Asushomir y Veselovka, en la región de Zhitomir, que se utilizaron para abastecer a un grupo de tropas ucranianas en los suburbios de Kiev.

En el área de Mariupol, a cinco kilómetros de la costa sobre el Mar de Azov, un helicóptero Mi-8 ucraniano fue derribado, en dirección a una evacuación de emergencia de los comandantes del batallón nacional Azov que abandonaron a sus subordinados.

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso publicó imágenes de control objetivo de la destrucción de la fortaleza de la UAF y video de la destrucción de las instalaciones ucranianas de lanzacohetes Grad .

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso continúa publicando entrevistas con personal militar ruso que realiza las tareas de una operación militar especial, hablando sobre el trabajo de combate de paracaidistas y pilotos de aviación del ejército. Imágenes publicadas del trabajo de un hospital de campaña en dirección a Kiev.

En el último día, las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas, sin la participación de las autoridades ucranianas, evacuaron a 12.825 personas, incluidos 2.045 niños, de zonas peligrosas de Ucrania y de las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk a Rusia . De Mariupol, sin ninguna participación de la parte ucraniana, 105.534 personas se salvaron de la anarquía organizada por los nacionalistas, incluidas 3.642 personas en el último día.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (28 Mar 2022)

Otro helicóptero ruso putleriano valió madres


----------



## Bishop (28 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Hoy tengo buenas noticias. Otro francotirador enemigo ha sido abatido.
> 
> Felicito a nuestros chicos por un trofeo genial. El fusil parece ser de fabricación ucraniana, pero en realidad es otro esquema gris de la industria de defensa ucraniana. Las balas expandidas merecen una mención aparte. Envíalo a la caja de crímenes de guerra de la AFU
> 
> ...



Vaya perla, balas de punta hueca.

A todo esto... ¿qué le ha pasado al fusil? Le falta la empuñadura, parte de la culta y parece como quemado...


----------



## Roedr (28 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Bueno, llevaban juguetes de compañía no humanos que facilitaron la labor…algo parecedido al robot Fedor pero no tan teatral pero muy efectivo…lo de usar IA en batalla como se comprobó en Siria es un punto a favor…
> 
> El terminator ruso mata mucho…yo diría que más allá de lo que podemos comprender ahora…



¿De qué hablas?, ¿Cómo fue realmente lo de Gostomel?. Yo pensaba que se cargaron a los rusos.


----------



## Impresionante (28 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Hace un mes los funcis ucranianos, estaban la mar de tranquilos...
> 
> PD- Tenemos al Viruelo a los mandos !!!.



Vivimos en un sistema estructuralmente burocrático, Spain

Estas personas ancladas al sueldo fijo sine die, son muy vulnerables si se lía.

No lo permitirán saben qué son los primeros en caer si hay una situación dura, nos los merendamos con patatas chips


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (28 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Una parte de Ucrania asesorada, financiada y espoleada por los conocidos de siempre se ha dedicado a amedrentar y hasta a asesinar a otra parte de sus ex-compatriotas. Occidente, o el _mundo libre_, ha estado mirando para otro lado porque lo importante es rodear a la FR al precio que sea. Rusia advirtió repetidas veces sobre el silencio _internacional _y sobre sus líneas rojas, al final actúo, o intervino. ¿Hubieses preferido que esos 150.000 militares _élficos_ arrasasen el Donbass? Posiblemente, no fue así, se adelantaron los _orcos_.
> 
> Pseudo neo-nazis hay en todos los países. Pero armados, y formando batallones que yo sepa sólo en Ucrania.



Rusia ha metido la mano en el Donbas para llegar a esto. Sin Rusia dando por culo ahi nunca habría pasado lo del Donbas.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿De qué hablas?, ¿Cómo fue realmente lo de Gostomel?. Yo pensaba que se cargaron a los rusos.



Te presento al exterminador de ucranianos en Gostomel…cortesía de las fosas marianas…





Rusia confirmó la participación de su «tanque robot» en Siria – Centro de Estudio Grl Mosconi







www.fie.undef.edu.ar


----------



## Impresionante (28 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Rusia ha metido la mano en el Donbas para llegar a esto. Sin Rusia dando por culo ahi nunca habría pasado lo del Donbas.











THE DEAD CHILDREN OF DONBASS


The Dead Children of Donbass – In eternal memory of them!




thesardman.wordpress.com





Anna te pone en tu sitio malnacido







Anna Kostjenko (2012 – 2014)


----------



## frangelico (28 Mar 2022)

Esta interesante hoy. Habla de cosas que ya hemos comentado aquí sobre los monumentos u calles a nazis pero también cuenta cosas sobre los judíos y su cabreo con la situación que no conocía .









Editorial: Yo estoy contra los Nazis. Usted haga lo que quiera - 28/03/22 - CesarVidal.com


El editorial de César Vidal.




cesarvidal.com


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (28 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Cada vez entiendo mejor a Putin.
> 
> Ucrania es una cloaca infecta en manos de nazis



Si fuera un checheno el que se lo esta haciendo a un ucro estarias empalmado...


----------



## giovachapin (28 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Que envidia de pais, envidia de poder ser independiente y tomar las decisiones libremente.



Ayer me puse a leer varios articulos del periodico indio que alguien puso, y la verdad no se que tan influyente sea ese periodico o blog, pero si atacan con fuerza a EE UU y la UE, creo que EE UU corre el riesgo de perder el apoyo de varios paises claves en Asia y Oriente Medio si sigue alimentando la guerra en Ucrania, muchos paises no les hizo ninguna gracias eso de confiscar reservas internacionales en dolares y euros, y sacarlos del sistema de pagos, que pasara si en un futuro proximo algun pais no sigue las instrucciones de Washington, se arriesgara a que lo dejen de lado de la economia menguante pero aun dominante de occidente, a la larga EE UU se esta pegando un tiro en el pie con esta estrategia.


----------



## Expected (28 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Joder que quisquilloso estas hoy joio..de quinta vez nanai.....anda vete a cenar y acuestate prontito......



La verdad que es al menos la sexta vez que lo pones diría yo


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Joer .... P'al PP ukro de puta madre .... menudo negocio inmobiliario que se queda ahí. Seguro que ya hay por allí alguna Ayuso frotándose las manos y llamando a toda la familia ....
> 
> *Parece mentira que un pepero como tu* publique esas chorradas. Eso no es destrucción, es una oportunidad para la colaboración público-privada ....



De eso nada,ya te lo he repetido infinidad de veces,voy por libre ,cosa que tú no lo puedes decir.....digo y hago lo que me sale de los cojones....ala a cascarla.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (28 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> THE DEAD CHILDREN OF DONBASS
> 
> 
> The Dead Children of Donbass – In eternal memory of them!
> ...



HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA, sabes cuantos niños van muertos en Ucrania??? más los cientos de miles que han tenido que abandonar su pais???

CALLATE PUTA ESCORIA


----------



## Marchamaliano (28 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Si fuera un checheno el que se lo esta haciendo a un ucro estarias empalmado...



Cree el ladrón que todos son de tu condición.


----------



## Impresionante (28 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Si fuera un checheno el que se lo esta haciendo a un ucro estarias empalmado...



Jamás.

Hay una cosa que se llama el honor que los globalistas no sabéis ni cómo se escribe


----------



## NoRTH (28 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Si fuera un checheno el que se lo esta haciendo a un ucro estarias empalmado...



llevo leyendote semanas
hasta ahora he permanecido en silencio

eres una ameba , asin sin mas


----------



## Impresionante (28 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA, sabes cuantos niños van muertos en Ucrania??? más los cientos de miles que han tenido que abandonar su pais???
> 
> CALLATE PUTA ESCORIA



Malnacido, los niños asesinados en donbas eran ucranianos, subnormal


----------



## Zhukov (28 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿De qué hablas?, ¿Cómo fue realmente lo de Gostomel?. Yo pensaba que se cargaron a los rusos.



Los muertos que vos matáis gozan de buena salud...


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

Expected dijo:


> La verdad que es al menos la sexta vez que lo pones diría yo



Otro puto envidioso...craso error....por lo que se vé os jode que se ponga noticias contrarias a vuestros intereses....ala a cascarla


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (28 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Jamás.
> 
> Hay una cosa que se llama el honor que los globalistas no sabéis ni cómo se escribe



Por eso mandan chechenos, para jugar al parchis.


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (28 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Fallo o fake?
> 
> El Ministerio de Defensa ruso publicó un video que mostraba la ubicación de una instalación militar secreta en el territorio de Bielorrusia.
> @ThreeCalories
> ...



Que no os tomen el pelo, un radar sea un Nebo o cualquier otro desde el momento en que emite delata su posición desde más de 600 Kms de distancia. O sea, que de posición secreta nada.

¡Os tragáis cada cosa Otánicos!


----------



## Expected (28 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA, sabes cuantos niños van muertos en Ucrania??? más los cientos de miles que han tenido que abandonar su pais???
> 
> CALLATE PUTA ESCORIA



Claro claro ...pobres ucranianos....las niñas afganas, las somalíes, las yemeníes...junto a toda la penuria que la droga está causando a la juventud usana....para mayor gloria de las farmacéuticas...eso ya...hablamos otro día...mejor.


----------



## Roedr (28 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Te presento al exterminador de ucranianos en Gostomel…cortesía de las fosas marianas…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pero si el ataque a Gostomel fue heliotransportado, ahí no cabe ningún terminator


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (28 Mar 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> llevo leyendote semanas
> hasta ahora he permanecido en silencio
> 
> eres una ameba , asin sin mas



Todos los prorusos sois basura. Si vosotros matais justificais.... 
Ir a ver la ultima de vuestro lider asesino envenenador


----------



## Impresionante (28 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Por eso mandan chechenos, para jugar al parchis.



Para matar niñato, no para torturar


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (28 Mar 2022)

Que si que si, retrocediendo, hasta la derrota final.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (28 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Para matar niñato, no para torturar



Precisamente hasta tienes avatar de torturador, manipulador, y miseria humana

Tu te crees que vosotros que justificais una guerra, una masacre, vais a dar lecciones de etica??? Sois GILIPOLLAS.
A dar lecciones a tu puta madre


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> pero si el ataque a Gostomel fue heliotransportado, ahí no cabe ningún terminator



Eran helicópteros…y es muy fácil llevar a una pareja de terminators…con eso suficiente…valen por 1000 humanos…

No eran paracaidistas descendiendo desde aviones…que también podrían hacerlo…pueden bajar hasta blindados en paracaídas…

Un helicóptero de los grandes transporta un terminator…


----------



## Aurkitu (28 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Cada vez entiendo mejor a Putin.
> 
> Ucrania es una cloaca infecta en manos de nazis



Joder, acabo de ver el de la pobre chica, y ahora esto. Es obvio que buscan una espiral de violencia, de venganza, se puede ser un asqueroso asesino pero no tan imbécil, se persigue una escalada de guerra total; son putos psicópatas al nivel de los de Daesh. Por otro lado la propaganda rusa lo tiene fácil, esas imágenes hacen desear termobáricas en pleno Lviv hasta al más tibio...¿Qué coño han levantado en ese estado fallido?


----------



## lapetus (28 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Rusia ha metido la mano en el Donbas para llegar a esto. Sin Rusia dando por culo ahi nunca habría pasado lo del Donbas.



Todas las visiones moralistas del conflicto están equivocadas.
Rusia ha metido la mano como "salvadora" de estas gentes porque para empezar se lo han puesto en bandeja los maidanistas, que se dedican a hacer limpiezas étnicas y culturales en un país con una parte sustancial de población rusa.
Pero lamentablemente no ha sido esto lo que ha motivado la intervención rusa, porque a los estados se la suda el sufrimiento de la población, en tanto que son máquinas monstruosas de oprimir gente. TODOS los estados.
El detonante de la intervención rusa ha sido que el modelo de negocio de los maidanistas es ser una plataforma desde la que joder a Rusia, a cambio de ayuda occidental. Porque los EEUU tampoco son monjas de la caridad, ellos te dan apoyo pero a cambio tu te conviertes en los nuevos Bálticos (si puedes, claro).


----------



## Roedr (28 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Los muertos que vos matáis gozan de buena salud...



Los primeros días sólo accedía a información oficial de los medios y de algún twitter que luego me di cuenta que era 100% pro-otan/ucra. Yo creo que la primera vez que vi información no occidental fue en tu blog. Entonces tengo las imágenes de helos rusos siendo derribados, soldados rusos capturados, y de desastre total para Rusia.


----------



## mazuste (28 Mar 2022)

*
"... Comprendemos el período que atraviesa nuestro país, Europa y el mundo entero. Se trata de un punto de inflexión 
en el desarrollo histórico de las civilizaciones. A pesar de las dificultades, la diplomacia rusa seguirá defendiendo 
con coherencia y firmeza los intereses nacionales en el ámbito internacional, haciendo lo necesario para proteger 
la vida, el honor y la seguridad de los ciudadanos y compatriotas rusos en el extranjero. Ninguna amenaza, ningún 
chantaje, ningún ultimátum nos obligará a renunciar a la soberanía y a la independencia, a renunciar a una historia 
centenaria, a la más rica herencia espiritual que nos legaron nuestros predecesores."*
Lavrov.


----------



## mapachën (28 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Si eres residente español. con inversiones directas en la bolsa rusa, tienes esos activos congelados.
> Siguen siendo tuyos, pero _de facto_ es casi como si para ti hubiesen suspendido su cotización.
> No se si el forero Zhukov tiene acciones de la bolsa rusa, ni cual es su residencia fiscal.
> Eso sí, todas las medidas restrictivas en Rusia se pueden "considerar" y "excepcionar" si por la causa o razón que sea, eres "colaborador". Creo que el forero Zhukov entraría dentro de esa consideración.



Esta a la derecha de Putin… con que presente un informe de sus últimos mensajes, le hacen consejero delegado de gazprom…

De consejero del ejército ruso mejor no, no vaya a colapsar estrepitosamente, o le de por querer reflotar un barco con más sal que las salinas de añana…

Insisto en que acabe esta mierda ya… un acuerdo interesante sería ucrania para la UE, gas gratis para ucrania los próximos 10 años, y para los ruskis fuera sanciones europeas, y las republiquetas esas y Crimea… todo el mundo tiene que perder, todo el mundo tiene que ganar (menos los usanos, que menudos canallas, se están despollando en la distancia los bribones).


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ferrys (28 Mar 2022)

A muchos se les ha olvidado que mataron a ostias a un boxeador profesional por haber entrenado con unos rusos.
Propaganda rusa? Todos lo vimos.


----------



## Impresionante (28 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Precisamente hasta tienes avatar de torturador, manipulador, y miseria humana
> 
> Tu te crees que vosotros que justificais una guerra, una masacre, vais a dar lecciones de etica??? Sois GILIPOLLAS.
> A dar lecciones a tu puta madre



Los niñatos globalistas que sois gays en potencia, y en impotencia también, apoyáis cientos de miles de muertos todos en las guerrillas que os sale de los ovarios.

No te pongas nerviosa maricona, ya todo el mundo sabe la realidad de lo que significa vuestra miseria humana.


----------



## Marchamaliano (28 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *"... Comprendemos el período que atraviesa nuestro país, Europa y el mundo entero. Se trata de un punto de inflexión
> en el desarrollo histórico de las civilizaciones. A pesar de las dificultades, la diplomacia rusa seguirá defendiendo
> con coherencia y firmeza los intereses nacionales en el ámbito internacional, haciendo lo necesario para proteger
> la vida, el honor y la seguridad de los ciudadanos y compatriotas rusos en el extranjero. Ninguna amenaza, ningún
> ...



Compare usted estas declaraciones con las de la momia. No hay color.


----------



## willbeend (28 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Joder, acabo de ver el de la pobre chica, y ahora esto. Es obvio que buscan una espiral de violencia, de venganza, se puede ser un asqueroso asesino pero no tan imbécil, se persigue una escalada de guerra total; son putos psicópatas al nivel de los de Daesh. Por otro lado la propaganda rusa lo tiene fácil, esas imágenes hacen desear termobáricas en pleno Lviv hasta al más tibio...¿Qué coño han levantado en ese estado fallido?



Llevan ya 8 años con esas tecnicas occidentales democratizadoras, pero sin publicar las hazañas en internet para no crear nuevos escandalos que empañen la democratizacion al estilo occidental del pais. La diferencia es que ahora publican los videos en internet porque ya no tienen que engañar a nadie, la OTAN ha abandonado a los perros que ha alimentado y criado, como perros que son.


----------



## NoRTH (28 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Todos los prorusos sois basura. Si vosotros matais justificais....
> Ir a ver la ultima de vuestro lider asesino envenenador



ameba 

al ignore


mi Dios me impide malgastar energia con almas negras como la tuya

acuerdate de estas palabras , alma negra , cuando te toque desencarnar 

por que partiras .... viviras el horror que has creado


suerte

la 

vas 

a necesitar 


D.E.P.


----------



## Arraki (28 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Los primeros días sólo accedía a información oficial de los medios y de algún twitter que luego me di cuenta que era 100% pro-otan/ucra. Yo creo que la primera vez que vi información no occidental fue en tu blog. Entonces tengo las imágenes de helos rusos siendo derribados, soldados rusos capturados, y de desastre total para Rusia.











Batalla del Aeropuerto Antonov - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





La *batalla del Aeropuerto Antonov* fue un enfrentamiento militar que se desarrolló en el aeropuerto homónimo, en las cercanías de Kiev, capital de Ucrania, entre las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que comenzó el 24 de febrero de 2022 durante la invasión de Ucrania. El resultado fue la victoria del Ejército ruso, que si bien fue inicialmente repelido por las fuerzas ucranianas que defendían el aeródromo, logró hacerse con el mismo tras un contraataque al día siguiente. Según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, el Ejército ucraniano sufrió unas 200 bajas sin que se produjera baja alguna en el bando ruso


----------



## Sir Torpedo (28 Mar 2022)

Me haces dudar.


----------



## aretai (28 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Joder, acabo de ver el de la pobre chica, y ahora esto. Es obvio que* buscan una espiral de violencia,* de venganza, se puede ser un asqueroso asesino pero no tan imbécil, se persigue una escalada de guerra total; son putos psicópatas al nivel de los de Daesh. Por otro lado la propaganda rusa lo tiene fácil, esas imágenes hacen desear termobáricas en pleno Lviv hasta al más tibio...¿Qué coño han levantado en ese estado fallido?



No creo que haya tal escalada con lo que está cayendo en Europa. Estas imágenes suelen ser de personajes que "huyen" y pagan la frustración de una (previsible) derrota con la parte más débil del conflicto.


----------



## kelden (28 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Joder, acabo de ver el de la pobre chica, y ahora esto. Es obvio que buscan una espiral de violencia, de venganza, se puede ser un asqueroso asesino pero no tan imbécil, se persigue una escalada de guerra total; son putos psicópatas al nivel de los de Daesh. Por otro lado la propaganda rusa lo tiene fácil, esas imágenes hacen desear termobáricas en pleno Lviv hasta al más tibio...¿Qué coño han levantado en ese estado fallido?




Eso es lo que exporta occidente y lo que nos espera cuando la apariencia de "democracia plena" no sea rentable y la cosa se ponga fea: fachas sueltos hasta los ojos de captagón y con barra libre. En las teles españolas ya los están blanqueando desde hace años, así que piensan que no va a tardar mucho. Id entrenando.


----------



## Impresionante (28 Mar 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> ameba
> 
> al ignore
> 
> ...



Cierto.

Acabará torturado por sus hienas bien alimentadas. 

El karma es muy hdp


----------



## apocalippsis (28 Mar 2022)

Sacan a la abuelica y siguen con sus cositas,

Información de Andrey Filatov de Mariupol.

1. Los infantes de marina rusos sacan a la abuela perdida del campo de batalla, después de lo cual el transporte blindado de personal comienza a trabajar en las posiciones del batallón nacional Azov.


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (28 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Malnacido, los niños asesinados en donbas eran ucranianos, subnormal



Metedlo en el ignore como hacemos todos. No rompais más el hilo, es lo que quieren


----------



## Marchamaliano (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Aurkitu (28 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Rusia ha metido la mano en el Donbas para llegar a esto. Sin Rusia dando por culo ahi nunca habría pasado lo del Donbas.



¿El huevo o la gallina? ¿Nuland o Wallace? ¿Por qué no quisieron a Rusia en la OTAN? Ya sabemos de que va esto. Y en Siria ¿Quién daba por culo? ¿Rusia también? Bueno, en cierto modo, quizás si dio bien por culo.

No puedes omitir lo obvio.


----------



## Marchamaliano (28 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Sacan a la abuelica y siguen con sus cositas,
> 
> Información de Andrey Filatov de Mariupol.
> 
> 1. Los infantes de marina rusos sacan a la abuela perdida del campo de batalla, después de lo cual el transporte blindado de personal comienza a trabajar en las posiciones del batallón nacional Azov.



Que hostias mete el cañon del BMP-3. Que luego me digan que esta obsoleto.


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Mar 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> ameba
> 
> al ignore
> 
> ...



En mis tiempos de blogero magufo recuerdo haber leido una curiosa teoria sobre dioses y portales, al parecer BAAL el Señor de las Moscas no sería un ser metafísico, si no un ente energético transdimensional, este entidad viajaría entre universos paralelos alimentandose de sufrimiento humano y animal proporcionado por su adeptos, seres depravados dispuestos a servirle para compartir su poder. Cuando veo estas aberraciones continuadas, no puedo dejar de pensar en tal teoria, no creo en espiritus pero este mal absoluto tiene que venir de alguna parte.


----------



## apocalippsis (28 Mar 2022)

El jefe de la región de Rivne anunció un ataque con misiles contra un depósito de petróleo en el pueblo de Klevan. 






Fotos en el muro de la comunidad | VK


Foto 32 del álbum Fotos en el muro de la comunidad de Военный Осведомитель del hoy.




vk.com


----------



## Impresionante (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## NPI (28 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Mapa British. Todos tienen el suyo, consiguelos todos!!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003254



*Hazte con todos* y te ganarás el cielo.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (28 Mar 2022)

Según los medios estatales rusos, Kadyrov está en Mariupol rn

Dos de sus soldados llevan parches HAMAS (grupo terrorista islámico radical) (prohibido en Rusia), pero a nadie le importa


----------



## Demi Grante (28 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Polonia, Lituania y Ucrania investigarán crímenes de guerra.*
> Polonia, Lituania y Ucrania han establecido un equipo conjunto de investigación sobre presuntos *crímenes de guerra y lesa humanidad cometidos en Ucrania*. Los resultados se entregarán al *Tribunal Penal Internacional de La Haya*, que también realiza investigaciones sobre estos casos.



Es lo que hay que hacer...siempre que no sean tan mezquinos de investigar solo un lado.


----------



## Guillotin (28 Mar 2022)

UN paréntesis, que he encontrado esta joya y no se donde ponerlo.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (28 Mar 2022)

14 words ...

✊ @whitelivesmatter818

@wlmforum818


----------



## Fígaro (28 Mar 2022)

Borrell dixit:

«Nuestra unidad [en la UE] nos permite buscar contratos colectivos. Son cosas que no se pueden hacer de la noche a la mañana, pero se pueden hacer. Y lo vamos a hacer. Seremos libres de la dependencia del gas y el petróleo de Rusia en un corto periodo de tiempo».


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Mar 2022)

Mas aberraciones


Spoiler


----------



## Marchamaliano (28 Mar 2022)

Han demostrado que ése país estaba controlado por nazis. Ahora lo de desnazificar es lo primero.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (28 Mar 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> Es lo que hay que hacer...siempre que no sean tan mezquinos de investigar solo un lado.



Es lo que harán. Ya vimos el vídeo de Jarkov y lo que hacían en el control de carreteras cuando la gente intentaba salir .


----------



## mazuste (28 Mar 2022)

En respuesta al G7 sobre que el pago en rublos por el petróleo y el gas ruso es inaceptable,
El Kremlin ha respondido que, entonces, detendrán las ventas porque Rusia no se dedica
a regalar ni a la caridad.


----------



## ccartech (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Proletario Blanco (28 Mar 2022)

Cerdo Kadyrov, serás emasculado y destripado.


----------



## Salamandra (28 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Joder, acabo de ver el de la pobre chica, y ahora esto. Es obvio que buscan una espiral de violencia, de venganza, se puede ser un asqueroso asesino pero no tan imbécil, se persigue una escalada de guerra total; son putos psicópatas al nivel de los de Daesh. Por otro lado la propaganda rusa lo tiene fácil, esas imágenes hacen desear termobáricas en pleno Lviv hasta al más tibio...¿Qué coño han levantado en ese estado fallido?



Buena pregunta pero nunca les habíamos visto rabiar tanto cuando les quitaron un juguete, perdieron el juicio hasta autolesionarse ¿Por que?

Si no iban a dar un paso adelante se pudieron retirar con más elegancia pero lo han hecho con censura, con insultos, haciéndose daño ellos mismos, con extorsiones a terceros países, defendiendo nazis declarados, pagando dinero a cholón para continuar la barbarie y chillando como vacas sin cencerro que no saben ni a donde van ¿Por que?

Lo curioso es que no se meten en el país cuando por la forma en que estaban apostadas las tropas parece, solo parece, quizás fue señuelo ruso, que iban a atacar el Donbas.

Pero si hasta contrataron empresas de publicidad para manejar la imagen de la guerra.
No se entiende.


----------



## Marchamaliano (28 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> En respuesta al G7 sobre que el pago en rublos por el petróleo y el gas ruso es inaceptable,
> El Kremlin ha respondido que, entonces, detendrán las ventas porque Rusia no se dedica
> a regalar ni a la caridad.



Que pidan las ONGs de la OTAN.


----------



## mazuste (28 Mar 2022)

Parece que ha sido un día intenso para la fuerza aérea ucraniana. 
Dos inotas del del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia informó de:
6x Su-24,
1x Su-25,
1x Su-27,
y un helo, todos derribados en distintos lugares.


----------



## Fígaro (28 Mar 2022)

Tú eres muy tonto, Rusia se la chupa a Israel todos los días y a todas horas.


----------



## Elimina (28 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Según los medios estatales rusos, Kadyrov está en Mariupol rn
> 
> Dos de sus soldados llevan parches HAMAS (grupo terrorista islámico radical) (prohibido en Rusia), pero a nadie le importa
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003496



Esto es para el nuevo:

la palabra "terrorista" no tiene significado absoluto alguno. Su alcance depende de quien lo dice. Así que mientras para ti "terroristas" son Hamas, para mí lo eres tú.
Por lo demás, gracias por la foto.


----------



## Impresionante (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (28 Mar 2022)

Reunión del general #Mordvich asesinado por la propaganda #ucraniana , Ramzan Kadyrov y el presidente de la República Popular de #Donetsk Pushilin en #Mariupol . La discusión es sobre cómo restablecer la vida normal en el territorio del que fue expulsado el ejército ucraniano.
@AJBalcanes



El ejército de #Donetsk agradece a los contribuyentes de #EE . UU. y la #OTAN por donar camionetas técnicas entregadas por el ejército de #Ucrania . Es una buena adición a muchos #JavelinMissiles y #NLAW ya recolectados de las reservas abandonadas de #Nazis en #Kiev


----------



## Renegato (28 Mar 2022)

El brent se vuelve a desplomar
106,78$ -10,59(-9,02%)


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Mar 2022)

Mariúpol 23:00 del día 28-3-22

no cabe todo el mapa, al sur aún resisten también


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Mar 2022)

Es la estrategia usada en Siria, amedrentar por ejemplo con las decapitaciones…el resultado es que falló. En la OTAN están fallando de forma estrepitosa los grupos de PSYOP.


----------



## ussser (28 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Yo también lo he visto y me ha destrozado el alma. No puedo volver a verlo (de ahí mi nuevo avatar, para recordarme que tengo que dejar de ver estas barbaridades para que mi esperanza no se muera), pero espero que quién lo tiene que ver, lo vea. Ojalá lo subtitulen y se vuelva viral entre los periodistas occidentales, para que no puedan dormir tranquilos si no lo denuncian.
> 
> Recuerden, periodistas, si aún créen en Dios, se peca por acción pero también por OMISIÓN. Omitir esa información que clama al cielo y ocultarla a los ojos de vuestros hermanos es pecado.



No lo he visto ni quiero verlo, ya he tenido suficiente. Pero también digo que gracias a que mucha gente vio el vídeo en el que disparan en las piernas a los soldados, por ejemplo t5 se hizo eco.


----------



## Hermericus (28 Mar 2022)

Me da la sensacion de que todos los lame-ucros del foro eran los lame-islamistas de la Guerra de Siria.

Les encanta ver torturar.


----------



## Salamandra (28 Mar 2022)

Ver eso y ver negocios de rusos de paz estropeados con actos vandálicos hace hervir la sangre hasta el que la tiene de horchata.

Es tan aberrante que la Europa de la comunión de naciones se haya convertido en selectivamente irracional porque así se le ha mandado, cuando lleva tragando sacos y carretas con todos los problemas de la integración por dejar entrar cantidades industriales de personas que forman bolsas y no se integran porque no ha sido una llegada ordenada....


----------



## Marchamaliano (28 Mar 2022)

ussser dijo:


> No lo he visto ni quiero verlo, ya he tenido suficiente. Pero también digo que gracias a que mucha gente vio el vídeo en el que disparan en las piernas a los soldados, por ejemplo t5 se hizo eco.



Ahora le queda el de la esvástica. Que ese me ha revuelto las entrañas.

Sobre la guerra de la propaganda, por desgracia o por suerte, las tornas están cambiando.


----------



## Peineto (28 Mar 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Vaya perla, balas de punta hueca.
> 
> A todo esto... ¿qué le ha pasado al fusil? Le falta la empuñadura, parte de la culta y parece como quemado...



Usura, es decir, exceso de uso.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Mar 2022)

Ataque en Mariúpol a tanque ruso.


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (28 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Me da la sensacion de que todos los lame-ucros del foro eran los lame-islamistas de la Guerra de Siria.
> 
> Les encanta ver torturar.



Son ellos, empezando por el del zapato de perfil. Pero esto no quedará así, alguno va a llorar pronto


----------



## Marchamaliano (28 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ataque en Mariúpol a tanque ruso.



Pues no le ha hecho una puta mierda.

Por cierto, suka es perro en polaco. Ya sabemos que basura formaba entre otros el Azov.


----------



## Hermericus (28 Mar 2022)

Supongo que estará puesto, pero por si acaso:

El Batallón AZOV desfilando en Mariupol entre el cariño de la poblacion....


----------



## Marchamaliano (28 Mar 2022)

Por cierto, como apunte aquí muchos se hacían pajas mentales sobre si tomar o no Mariopol. Estaba claro que los rusos sí tenían claro tomarla desde el minuto uno. Allí estaba el nido de las víboras.


----------



## ccartech (28 Mar 2022)

Para los que hablan de Libertad, esto tampoco paso nunca en Ucrania.



Spoiler: Video sensible


----------



## Marchamaliano (28 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Supongo que estará puesto, pero por si acaso:
> 
> El Batallón AZOV desfilando en Mariupol entre el cariño de la poblacion....



Este vídeo no es de ahora. Es antiguo.


----------



## Peineto (28 Mar 2022)

Hombre de poca fe. Es increible que aún lo dudes, pecador. Una vez agotados los recursos energéticos, siempre quedará el fuego a base de ramas y el intercambio primitivo. Recuerda que todo lo que sube baja.


----------



## Roedr (28 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Por cierto, como apunte aquí muchos se hacían pajas mentales sobre si tomar o no Mariopol. Estaba claro que los rusos sí tenían claro tomarla desde el minuto uno. Allí estaba el nido de las víboras.



Sí, por eso mandaron a su mejor unidad para estos menesteres, a los chechenos.


----------



## quinciri (28 Mar 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Todas las visiones moralistas del conflicto están equivocadas.
> Rusia ha metido la mano como "salvadora" de estas gentes porque para empezar se lo han puesto en bandeja los maidanistas, que se dedican a hacer limpiezas étnicas y culturales en un país con una parte sustancial de población rusa.
> Pero lamentablemente no ha sido esto lo que ha motivado la intervención rusa, porque a los estados se la suda el sufrimiento de la población, en tanto que son máquinas monstruosas de oprimir gente. TODOS los estados.
> El detonante de la intervención rusa ha sido que el modelo de negocio de los maidanistas es ser una plataforma desde la que joder a Rusia, a cambio de ayuda occidental. Porque los EEUU tampoco son monjas de la caridad, ellos te dan apoyo pero a cambio tu te conviertes en los nuevos Bálticos (si puedes, claro).



Si no hubiese existido ninguna preocupacion por la población (rusofona y no rusofona), Rusia ya hubiese arrasado toda Ucrania.

Y estas cosas de arrasar e ir a saco son más del estilo del imperio del mal, y como ha habido sobradas ocasiones de coomprobar.

Mendrugo !


----------



## Bishop (28 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> El camarada @rejon ... el mismo que subió un vídeo *de un videojuego* demostrando cómo tiran aviones rusos como mandarinas en temporada.



Y el texto de tweets de terceros. Pero no como citas, sino como texto propio.


----------



## Seronoser (28 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Pues no le ha hecho una puta mierda.
> 
> Por cierto, suka es perro en polaco. Ya sabemos que basura formaba entre otros el Azov.



Esa palabra es puta en ruso (сука), y entiendo que en ucraniano también.


----------



## Azrael_II (28 Mar 2022)

EEUU dice que los síntomas de Abramovich y los negociadores ucranianos se debieron a "factores ambientales" y no a veneno


La fuente oficial citada por Reuters asegura que los servicios de inteligencia descartan que fueran envenenados




www.eldiario.es
 




Lo de Abramovich dice EEUU que es el tiempo


----------



## fulcrum29smt (28 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Batalla del Aeropuerto Antonov - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hermericus (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## clapham5 (28 Mar 2022)

El clapham lo ha dicho ya 111 veces y lo repetira por penultima vez

*Rusia no se retirara de los territorios conquistados . *

Ayer salio un articulo en Zerohedge diciendo lo que le clapham llevadiciendo desde que comenzo la Invasion . Cuanto mas duras sean las sanciones mas lejos llegara el Zar para compensar las perdidas sufridas . Es el dinero , estupido
Cada acre de Ucrania , cada edificio , cada fabrica , cada central nuclear , cada puente , cada estacion , cada edificio tiene un precio ..
Lo que Rusia pierda por un lado , lo recuperara por otro ...El coste de esta Guerra sera CERO
En realidad no sera CERO porque el Zar aplicara una tasa de interes . Por poner un ejemplo , asi ...a bote y pronto
La construccion de un reactor nuclear ( UNO SOLO ) es de 10 billones ( 10 mil millones ) de $ .
La CentralNuclear de Zaporize tiene 6 reactores . Es una de las 10 Centrales mas grandes del mundo .
Multiplica 6 x 10 mil $ . El resultado es 60 mil millones . Ucrania tiene 16 reactores nucleares . O sea , 100 mil millones mas de botin
tierras agricolas : 413 mil Km2 . Fabricas , minas de Carbon , de Litio ....
Cuanto mas dure esta Guerra mejor sera para Rusia , porque conseguira mas territorio
Mientras esten vigentes las sanciones , Rusia seguira avanzando . Putin no va de farol .
El 31 de Marzo si la UE no paga en rublos Gazprom les corta el gas y entonces SI empezara la III Guerra Mundial .
El 1 de Abril empieza el Armagedon ...





__





Sanctions On Russia May Achieve Opposite Of Biden's Stated Long-Term Goals | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (28 Mar 2022)

Mariupol está aún lejos de ser controlada por los rusos. Aquí vemos como a un carro de combate T-72 le disparan un cohete anticarro, un rpg o un NLAW desde la ventana de un edificio, pero no hay distancia suficiente para que el proyectil se arme y no causa apenas daños, si la hubiera habido en ese punto donde impacta podía haber hecho mucha pupa.


----------



## Demi Grante (28 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Parece que ha sido un día intenso para la fuerza aérea ucraniana.
> Dos inotas del del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia informó de:
> 6x Su-24,
> 1x Su-25,
> ...



Hay más Su derribados de los que se han construido.


----------



## Azote87 (28 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> EEUU dice que los síntomas de Abramovich y los negociadores ucranianos se debieron a "factores ambientales" y no a veneno
> 
> 
> La fuente oficial citada por Reuters asegura que los servicios de inteligencia descartan que fueran envenenados
> ...



A la gente le gusta montarse sus pajas


----------



## Marchamaliano (28 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Esa palabra es puta en ruso, y entiendo que en ucraniano.



San google me dice que es perro en polaco. Pero no le voy a quitar a usted razón.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Mar 2022)

Parte de Guerra 21:00h 20-3-22

Frente Kiev




Contraataque Ulra de Niloyev a Kherson, destrozado a cielo abierto por aviación rusa, ya habrá noticias supongo.

Nada más


----------



## kelden (28 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Han demostrado que ése país estaba controlado por nazis. Ahora lo de desnazificar es lo primero.



Ucrania es el ejemplo perfecto de en que se convierte una "democracia plena occidental" cuando la cosa se desmadra y se caen las caretas. No es casual que se haya tolerado ese régimen por la UE.

Ningún pais de europa occidental ilegaliza y encierra a sus ultraderechistas, ultranacionalistas, supremacistas, racistas y todos los "istas" que se te ocurran. Están ahí para eso precisamente. Es el último recurso del capital cuando la cosa se tuerce.


----------



## dabuti (28 Mar 2022)

UKROS AL PARO...


----------



## CEMENTITOS (28 Mar 2022)

Los ejércitos REGULARES es dificil que cometan ese tipo de actos, porque los oficiales simplemente no son tan animales, su puesto les ha requerido muchos años de carrera militar.
Son los mercenarios, milicias populares y paramilitares (a quienes estamos armando) los que no se rigen por cadenas de mando ni controles legales que repito, si existen en los ejercitos regulares.
Que solo veamos tiktoks ULTRAVIOLENTOS de ucranianos es simplemente porque ya no parece haber ejército ucraniano.


----------



## Fígaro (28 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham lo ha dicho ya 111 veces y lo repetira por penultima vez
> 
> *Rusia no se retirara de los territorios conquistados . *
> 
> ...




"Romualdo, la medicación y a dormir, venga, no proteste, en el resto de psiquiátricos les acuestan a las 9".


----------



## Roedr (28 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


>



@Hemericus, acabo de ver tus diarios de Perro/Gato y son muy buenos.


----------



## Hermericus (28 Mar 2022)

¿Deberíamos hacer lo mismo con los nazis vascongados?


----------



## Bishop (28 Mar 2022)

Hace unas centenas de mensajes, un conforero (no recuerdo quien, lo siento, tendría que buscarlo) lo pilló de pleno. Había puesto una frase larga como único contenido del mensaje, como una reflexión propia, sin citas ni nada. Sólo la frase. El conforero sacó poco después un tweet del tal "Principia Marsupia" con el mismo contenido. Exactamente la misma frase, palabra por palabra.


----------



## rascachapas (28 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ataque en Mariúpol a tanque ruso.



100.000$ tirados a la basura, y todo para destruir un tanque de los 80


----------



## El Mano (28 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


>



Entrevista (más) completa:


----------



## Marchamaliano (28 Mar 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> 100.000$ tirados a la basura, y todo para destruir un tanque de los 80



Es un rpg y es un t-72 actualizado. El rpg no pasa de los 10.000 pavos. Y ya le doy mucho.


----------



## NPI (28 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Y lo de Alaska?



Hablo de la Federación de Rusia, no del Imperio Ruso, listillo del turno de la noche.


----------



## ccartech (28 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Los ejércitos REGULARES es dificil que cometan ese tipo de actos, porque los oficiales simplemente no son tan animales, su puesto les ha requerido muchos años de carrera militar.
> Son los mercenarios, milicias populares y paramilitares (a quienes estamos armando) los que no se rigen por cadenas de mando ni controles legales que repito, si existen en los ejercitos regulares.
> Que solo veamos tiktoks ULTRAVIOLENTOS de ucranianos es simplemente porque ya no parece haber ejército ucraniano.



Justamente y llaman al Enfermo mental de Zelensky Heroe.
"Periodismo" asqueroso, que se arrastra por no perder su empleo, porque ellos tienen datos, están lejos y tienen tiempo a razonar, sin embargo le dan al treque treque.
Esta gente es vomitiva. 
Yo no digo que Rusia no hay tortura, ni asesinatos, eso existe en la mayoría de los paises imperialista. 
Pero a largar esa manga de enfermos sin ningún tipo de control ni objetivo y además armarlos y darles poder.
Eso debería ser un crimen de Lesa humanidad.


----------



## lasoziedad (28 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Joder, increíble lo que como país estamos financiando
> 
> Que pena



Tenemos las manos manchadas de verde, y lo saben, todo lo que vemos aqui lo saben todos.

Hijos de puta


----------



## mazuste (28 Mar 2022)

De Pepe Escobar:

EL PRÓXIMO DESASTRE ITALIANO
De un análisis estratégico realizado por un agente de inteligencia italiano de la vieja escuela,
retirado y todavía muy bien conectado.

"Nos enfrentamos a una crisis económica de propia cosecha al proyectarnos estúpidamente
en el abismo de Ucrania, que no forma parte de la OTAN y no es asunto nuestro.


Spoiler: sigue leyendo...



La situación de la agricultura italiana es realmente insostenible por muchas razones. En primer lugar, 
estamos evolucionando desde un período largo de crisis debido a las normas europeas. Estas normas
han hecho que no sea rentable cultivar muchos cultivos y productos locales, que se han abandonado
y hemos tenido que empezar a importar de otros países europeos y de fuera de Europa. Es el caso 
de la leche, el trigo y la ganadería vacuna. Ahora, el aumento de los precios de los fertilizantes, piensos 
y combustible está provocando el colapso total de la agricultura italiana. No hay ayuda para ellos por parte 
del gobierno que la semana pasada ha emitido una nueva financiación para los militares bajo órdenes
del Washington imperial, duplicando el presupuesto militar que no podemos permitirnos.

El títere no elegido de Goldman Sachs, Mario Draghi, que es el número uno de nuestro gobierno, 
está cansado de su trabajo, que es incapaz y no domina. Está tratando de convertirse en el nuevo 
secretario general de la OTAN. Así, se ha convertido en un belicista, enviando armas italianas 
a Ucrania en abyecta obediencia a los dueños estadounidenses de nuestro país.

Se prevé un período de grave crisis para Italia, no sólo para los agricultores, sino también para 
muchas empresas y pequeños negocios que dependen de precios razonables para el combustible,
los alimentos y los costes de transporte relacionados. Lo que es estúpido es el hecho de que se
ha descubierto un gran yacimiento de gas en el Mar Adriático y un yacimiento de petróleo 
en Basilicata (sur de Italia), pero no se está planeando nada para la extracción de estos combustibles,
por lo que seguiremos comprando nuestra energía a un alto precio en el extranjero. El GNL se importa
ahora de Estados Unidos a más del doble del coste del gas natural que venía de Rusia.

Además de un dictador no electo que viene del Banco Central Europeo como agente del corrupto 
Goldman Sachs, hay una cámara de parásitos parlamentarios sin propiedades y poco profesionales 
que, por miedo a irse a casa y dejar de ganar un sueldo muy alto por no hacer nada, avalan todas 
las decisiones de Draghi que son lo contrario de las plataformas que estos políticos presentaron
a sus electores en sus campañas electorales.

Se está pronosticando que el desempleo subirá al 45% entre junio y septiembre. Las demenciales
sanciones de ese gobierno corrupto de EEUU están castigando más a Italia que a Rusia. Sólo un
golpe de Estado o una revolución pueden resolver esta catástrofe. Es posible que se inicie una Guerra
Civil entre junio y septiembre. Lo que le está ocurriendo a Alemania e Italia es lo que ocurrió desde
aquella corrupta y totalmente podrida República de Weimar o el caos de Italia antes de Mussolini. 
Estamos condenados a ver cómo se repite la historia".


----------



## rascachapas (28 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Es un rpg y es un t-72 actualizado. El rpg no pasa de los 10.000 pavos. Y ya le doy mucho.



Parece un NLAW. El tanque aunque esté actualizado tendrá casi 50 años.


----------



## vladimirovich (28 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Pues no le ha hecho una puta mierda.
> 
> Por cierto, suka es perro en polaco. Ya sabemos que basura formaba entre otros el Azov.



Suka es perro en ruso.

En polaco no se.


----------



## Bishop (28 Mar 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Hace unas centenas de mensajes, un conforero (no recuerdo quien, lo siento, tendría que buscarlo) lo pilló de pleno. Había puesto una frase larga como único contenido del mensaje, como una reflexión propia, sin citas ni nada. Sólo la frase. El conforero sacó poco después un tweet del tal "Principia Marsupia" con el mismo contenido. Exactamente la misma frase, palabra por palabra.



Lo encontré, ahí está:

Guerra en Ucrania XVI


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Stalin, que no era ruso, fue financiado por los americanos los cuales les llevaron las armas con las que pudo atacar a Alemania e impedir la unificación de Europa .
> 
> 
> Stalin, Churchill y Roosevelt tenían los mismos jefes igual que ahora Putin, Biden y Boris Jhonson .
> ...




*Entre el hostión de Will Smith y la trama de Ucrania , ha pasado desapercibido que nadie llevaba mascarilla en los Oscar .

La farsa montada en los Oscar para desviar la atención es poca cosa comparado con todo lo que hemos vivido durante estos dos años. Todas las negras llevan peluca excepto la única que se ofendió por no llevarla.









La locura por las pelucas en África


Adiós al sueño del pelo afro en el continente africano. Mientras que la idea preconcebida de que esta tierra estará repleta de peinados al estilo de Nina Simone, la confirmación de



www.elmundo.es




*
Ha sido la gran consigna desde la metrópoli a las colonias . Conseguidos los objetivos socioeconómicos ahora se cambia a la nueva etapa .

Los payasos de los políticos españoles todavía andan dando el espectáculo con la mascarilla , mientras el domingo en el partido televisado en el estadio de fútbol del español , 50.000 personas apiñadas se echaban el aliento unos a otros mientras animaban a la selección que jugaba contra Albania.

Entre tantas incoherencias de una gravedad extrema y genocida destaca la de obligar a todos los niños españoles desde hace dos años a llevar el burka incluso en el recreo y en gimnasia , algo que cambiará su mente y su personalidad para siempre pues su mente en desarrollo es todavía más frágil que la de la borregada que ha tragado con todo esto . Incluso sospecho que lo que realmente inyectan haciendo pasar por vacunas es algún tipo de droga permanente que afecte al núcleo accumbens o alguna parte de la mente que impida ver la realidad .

No se ha muerto ningún niño por el coronavirus , de haber sucedido habría salido en todas las portadas , lo que están haciendo es otro ataque de ingeniería social.

De hecho es posible que los cambios sociales que se avecinan sean tan radicales , que el target hayan sido precisamente los niños , que serán unos adultos temerosos y sumisos que obedezcan a cualquier chaladura ideológica y criminal que se le ocurra al poder político como estamos viendo con los chinos , un enorme rebaño de 1.350 millones de borregos y esclavos y una élite dominante que vive a costa de ellos .

No tiene ningún sentido que se haya acabado la epidemia al unísono en todos los países occidentales siguiendo el mismo guion desde el principio. El mismo virus que en una semana pasó de Wuhan hasta el último rincón de los países dominados por Estados Unidos , ahora ha frenado en seco. No han sido las vacunas puesto que en Ucrania casi nadie se había vacunado y mucho menos con las 3 dosis y los mismos que hace unas semanas atacaban a los no vacunados como un peligro social , ahora reparten millones de no vacunados por los países sometidos como si aquí no hubiese pasado nada.

Hoy mismo ese virus tan contagioso y letal podría iniciar la epidemia en Somalia o Nigeria , no hay ninguna razón para que no lo haga . Miles de millones de personas que viven en los países sin recursos económicos no se han enterado del virus, ni del confinamiento, ni de las mascarillas , ni las vacunas , ni saben donde está Ucrania . Ni sus gobiernos dilapidaron y se endeudaron con miles de millones por la epidemia , ni ahora muchos miles de millones más en misiles que cuestan cien mil euros para destruir camiones rusos sacados de un desguace de la segunda guerra mundial .



NO SE PUEDE DESDOMAR UN CABALLO. Una tarde es suficiente para convertir a un brioso animal que cabalgaba libre en un zombi .

Sólo hay que someterlo , asustarlo , atarlo y colocarle el bocado y las riendas y ya nunca tomará decisiones por su cuenta . un pequeño toque y girará a la derecha o a la izquierda , correrá o parará porque todo el tiempo tiene miedo . Recuerda que ha sido sometido y su alma se ha roto para siempre.

Lo mismo los perros de ciudad que sacan con la correa a mear en las farolas. Si un día se sueltan y pierden de vista a su amo correrán sin rumbo y los atropellará un coche porque no saben desenvolverse , buscan siempre que alguien les ordene y les indique que pueden o no pueden hacer .

*la idea de que se es libre sin serlo , cambia el sentimiento mismo de la libertad , es la seguridad absoluta que nunca se será libre .

Si te crees que eres libre y no lo eres , jamás lo serás .*


----------



## Dylan Leary (28 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Supongo que estará puesto, pero por si acaso:
> 
> El Batallón AZOV desfilando en Mariupol entre el cariño de la poblacion....


----------



## quinciri (28 Mar 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> ameba
> 
> al ignore
> 
> ...



Yo en la primera quincena de febrero ya tuve claro con los que no hay que gastar ni tiempo ni energia, y metí hasta unos 70 en el "ignorar".

Lo cual me permite seguir más facilmente, y con mas detenimiento, el hilo.


----------



## Demi Grante (28 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Es un rpg y es un t-72 actualizado. El rpg no pasa de los 10.000 pavos. Y ya le doy mucho.



300€ es un precio más acorde a la zona. Y ahora incluso menos, porque con 10.000 misiles anticarro de los últimos modelos de toda Europa pululando por Ucrania los RPG son como muy de pobres.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (28 Mar 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Esto es para el nuevo:
> 
> la palabra "terrorista" no tiene significado absoluto alguno. Su alcance depende de quien lo dice. Así que mientras para ti "terroristas" son Hamas, para mí lo eres tú.
> Por lo demás, gracias por la foto.



Que gane el mejor, hijo de puta.


----------



## mazuste (28 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> ¿Deberíamos hacer lo mismo con los nazis vascongados?



Los nazis proliferan por España. en "vascongadas" no pintan nada sin escoltas...


----------



## CEMENTITOS (28 Mar 2022)

A esto venía.
Hace tres semanas discutíamos contra 20 paletos en este mismo hilo, intentando explicarles que si un lanzagranadas de 50.000€ podía destrozar un tanque de 8 millones de euros, entonces nadie fabricaría ni utilizaría tanques.
Pues ahí estaban los mismos ejjjpertos en epidemiología del hilo Covid, ahora reconvertidos en geoestrategas, discutiendo como si supieran de lo que hablan.
Y no se cansan hoyga.
Cada día te llenan 50 páginas con fakes e insultos.
Por suerte también hay mucha gente (les doy las gracias) que trae material original e interesante. Por ejemplo la propaganda chechena es digna de ver, porque son batallas reales.


----------



## kelden (28 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> ¿Deberíamos hacer lo mismo con los nazis vascongados?



En casa de Abascal? O en la sede del partido en Amurrio? Dónde prefieres?

Por cierto, cómo llevais los voxeros que Abascal le coma el cipotillo al Biden y haga colectas para el maricón de Zelensky?


----------



## crocodile (28 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Cada vez entiendo mejor a Putin.
> 
> Ucrania es una cloaca infecta en manos de nazis



Espero que los entreguen a los chechenos para que "dialoguen" con ellos


----------



## Demi Grante (28 Mar 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> La Rusia tiene la fuente, el grifo, las tuberías y clientes que no le faltan por ser artñiculo de primerísima necesidad..., me parece que estña más que claro.



Pero a ver, estás subestimando la imbecilidad de los líderes occidentales que solo por joder a Putin son capaces de destruir la economía de sus países, pagando medio euro más por un litro de diésel, y hablando de pagar 3-5 veces más por el gas de forBiden antes que seguir comprando a Rusia.

En España el PSOE es el partido más votado.

Nunca, nunca, subestimes la imbecilidad del mundo progre.


----------



## ccartech (28 Mar 2022)

La masacre de un sacerdote de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Ucraniana del Patriarcado de Moscú: los militantes de Teroborona lo capturaron justo en el templo. Nada se sabe sobre el destino posterior. En el video, la ciudad de Smela, región de Cherkasy


----------



## ccartech (28 Mar 2022)

Los combatientes chechenos limpian con éxito Rubizhne de los criminales "Recientemente, los muchachos atraparon a otro nazi que, disfrazado de civil, estaba tratando de salir de la ciudad", dijo el jefe de Chechenia, Ramzan Kadyrov.


----------



## El-Mano (28 Mar 2022)

Antes un forero puso este video, perdona por no recordar quien... Me he dado cuenta que se le puede poner subs automáticos en español y parece que funciona bién, al menos no se le ven cosas raras.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (28 Mar 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> 300€ es un precio más acorde a la zona. Y ahora incluso menos, porque con 10.000 misiles anticarro de los últimos modelos de toda Europa pululando por Ucrania los RPG son como muy de pobres.



En los proximos 5 años vamos a flipar.
En el mercado negro una pistola puede andar por los 500€ y un subfusil unos 2.000€, pero cuando el empobrecido pueblo ucraniano empiece a revender a las mafias todo el arsenal que les estamos enviando, esos precios podrian reducirse a la mitad. Con el añadido de las armas anticarro, que seran novedad en Europa.
En Polonia (frontera) muchos se van a hacer ricos trayendo y llevando. Luego en la costa dorada y la costa blanca vamos a cagar plomo.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (28 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Mariupol está aún lejos de ser controlada por los rusos. Aquí vemos como a un carro de combate T-72 le disparan un cohete anticarro, un rpg o un NLAW desde la ventana de un edificio, pero el proyectil no hay distancia suficiente para que el proyectil se arme y no causa apenas daños, si la hubiera habido en ese punto podía haber hecho mucha pupa.



Eso no es un NLAW, no es una carga hueca HEAT que impacta desde la vertical a 1 metro de distancia, es un impacto directo en la torre intentando hacer explotar la munición que lleva en el cargador automático.

Pero solo ha sido un rasguño el tanque esta plenamente operativo. Seguramente el blindaje del propio tanque junto con los ladrillos del blindaje reactivo Kontakt-1 hayan parado la carga HEAT del lanzacohetes y no haya habido penetración.

Por cierto, mucho entrenamiento Yanki y tal pero ese puto Nazi es un mierda, un inutil, de lo que me alegro. No sabe tirar a un tanque en esas condiciones tan ventajosas. Si hubiera apuntado y acertado en la zona trasera de la torre esa carga Heat seguramente habría penetrado y hubiera hecho explotar el tanque.


----------



## ccartech (28 Mar 2022)

Alto el fuego para que pase la abuela


----------



## Roedr (28 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> En los proximos 5 años vamos a flipar.
> En el mercado negro una pistola puede andar por los 500€ y un subfusil unos 2.000€, pero cuando el empobrecido pueblo ucraniano empiece a revender a las mafias todo el arsenal que les estamos enviando, esos precios podrian reducirse a la mitad. Con el añadido de las armas anticarro, que seran novedad en Europa.
> En Polonia (frontera) muchos se van a hacer ricos trayendo y llevando. Luego en la costa dorada y la costa blanca vamos a cagar plomo.



El problema más grande van a ser los aviones de pasajeros. Yo creo que en el futuro el personal se dará cuenta de que no hay soga suficientemente larga para los de Bruselas.


----------



## Hermericus (28 Mar 2022)

Heroico miembro del batallon AZOV temblando de miedo y posiblemente cagado diciendo a un comandante checheno: "Queríamos rendirnos. No nos dejaron, todos fueron asesinados. Muchachos, rindanse, vivan"


----------



## Bocanegra (28 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> De Pepe Escobar:
> 
> EL PRÓXIMO DESASTRE ITALIANO
> De un análisis estratégico realizado por un agente de inteligencia italiano de la vieja escuela,
> ...



cambien Italia por hispanistán


----------



## Hermericus (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Bocanegra (28 Mar 2022)

Europa se está autodestruyendo, lo he dicho desde el primer día


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (28 Mar 2022)

*Hanna Notte*

   
4h • 13 tweets • 9 min de lectura
Marcador Guardar como PDF Mis autores
Después de haber trabajado en Moscú cuando #Russia intervino en #Syria en 2015 e involucró a funcionarios / expertos de RUS en #Syria durante años, veo 5 paralelismos en el enfoque de #Ukraine vs #Syria

1.
Guerra secuencial 2. Cerco/pasillos
3. "Escudo humano" afirma
4. Combatientes extranjeros
5. CW reclama

Thread.
1. Guerra secuencial: RUS recientemente denominada 1ª fase de #UkraineWar hecho, anunciando el enfoque en Donbas. En #Syria guerra, Rusia había declarado una nueva fase en 2017, estableciendo zonas de desescalada (DEZ) en partes occidentales, lo que liberó recursos del régimen para tomar más territorio hacia el este.
Una vez hecho esto, el régimen / Rusia se volvió y vimos una toma de control secuencial de las DEZ (E Ghouta, Homs, Deraa) en 2018 bajo el disfraz de CT. No quiero decir en absoluto que la secuenciación en Ucrania será la misma. El regreso de los combates a mayor escala hacia el oeste de Ucrania dependerá de...
... a) Los éxitos de Rusia en el sur / este de #Ukraine en las próximas semanas, b) los recursos de Rusia (mil.) (¡UA juego de pelota totalmente diferente a Siria!), c) donde estamos con las conversaciones entre Rusia y Ucrania en unas pocas semanas. Pero es para advertir contra la suposición de que esto ya ha terminado.
2. Cercos/corredores: Muchos han llamado a #Mariupol la "2ª Alepo". De hecho, en #Syria, vimos cercos / bombardeos / corredores humanitarios rusos, una y otra vez. Los civiles que no se marcharon fueron etiquetados como "terroristas" = objetivos legítimos. Espere ver más de esto en UA.
3. Relacionado, #Russia Ministerio de Defensa afirma que 7.000 combatientes Azov en Mariupol usan civiles como "escudos humanos" (eng.mil.ru/en/special_ope...) Cuando Rusia / el ejército sirio "limpiaron" las DEZ en 2018, la oposición armada fue acusada de la misma táctica. Afirmación de "escudo humano" = pilar del discurso de RUS sobre #Syria.
4. Combatientes extranjeros: En #Syria, Rusia justificó la intervención alegando la internacionalización del conflicto – para. combatientes "acudiendo" para unirse a la oposición. En #Ukraine, Rusia afirma que 1000 mercenarios y terroristas extranjeros se han unido a la AFU y deben ser "destruidos sin piedad".
Mientras tanto, vemos un cambio re: el propio uso de #Russia de combatientes extranjeros. Si bien originalmente anunció la preparación de 16 mil combatientes #Syrian / ME para venir a Ucrania, @CENTCOM vio pocos movimientos reales. En Frid, el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia indicó que la preferencia de DNR / LNR es "defender su tierra ellos mismos"
¿Qué pasa? ¿No hay un papel militar útil para los combatientes extranjeros en este momento de la guerra? ¿Limitaciones logísticas para moverlos? ¿Preocupación por el vacío resultante en Siria y el ancho de banda de Ltd. para hacer frente a cualquier inestabilidad allí? ¿Combinación de lo anterior? Curiosidad por escuchar @RALee85 y otros.
5. Afirmaciones de armas químicas: En #Syria, Rusia advirtió sobre ataques de bandera falsa por parte de grupos armados durante años. Nunca utilizó activamente CW, pero permitió que el gobierno sirio lo hiciera, además de protegerlo de enfrentar la atribución / responsabilidad @OPCW y el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU.
En #Ukraine, #Russia afirmaciones de bandera falsa han abarcado todo el espectro CBRNe, lo que ha preocupado a muchos. ¿Usaría Rusia CW? Mi punto de vista: no queda una "línea roja", si Rusia juzga militarmente conveniente usar CW, lo cual no es un hecho. Pero la propaganda de "bandera falsa" es útil independientemente:
a) sirve a la narrativa doméstica rusa re: La amenaza de las armas de destrucción masiva que emana de #Ukraine que requiere una "operación especial" preventiva b) crea terror y miedo en #Ukraine, c) es recogida por los teóricos de la conspiración en #West, sembrando dudas aquí y allá en las sociedades W. ¡Todo a bajo costo!
Los paralelismos entre #Syria y #Ukraine son muy imperfectos. Las 2 guerras son diferentes para #Russia en objetivos, lo que está en juego, la naturaleza mil, la reacción de Occidente, la reacción de la propia población. Aún así, es útil comprender aspectos de #Russia guerra en #Syria para el análisis de lo que podría venir en #Ukraine


----------



## Marchamaliano (28 Mar 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> Parece un NLAW. El tanque aunque esté actualizado tendrá casi 50 años.



El diseño es de finales de los 70. Cuando ese fabricado es otro tema. El NLAW y un RPG bueno en tandem son los dos HEAT. Ese carro puede aguantarlos. Es cierto que precisamente donde le ha dado menos, pero ahi ha seguido.


----------



## Remequilox (28 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Los ejércitos REGULARES es dificil que cometan ese tipo de actos, porque los oficiales simplemente no son tan animales, su puesto les ha requerido muchos años de carrera militar.
> Son los mercenarios, milicias populares y paramilitares (a quienes estamos armando) los que no se rigen por cadenas de mando ni controles legales que repito, si existen en los ejercitos regulares.
> Que solo veamos tiktoks ULTRAVIOLENTOS de ucranianos es simplemente porque ya no parece haber ejército ucraniano.



Lo poco operativo que aun hay de ejército ucraniano, está luchando contra el ejército ruso.
Lo mucho (demasiado) que hay de pura escoria humana también conocida como paramilitares, "pueblo en armas", "luchadores por la libertad" y toda esa mierda, está en plena orgía de violencia contra el pueblo ucraniano.

Si el ejército ucraniano tuviese aun un mínimo honor militar, debiera pactar un alto al fuego técnico con el ejército ruso, y ambos dos de conjunto, ir a exterminar toda esta basura tóxica (cumplirían así su cometido de defender a su pueblo). Y ya luego, cuando acabasen, que hiciesen algún tipo de lucha de honor entre ellos (lejos de cualquier ubicación civil).


----------



## ccartech (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Marchamaliano (28 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> A esto venía.
> Hace tres semanas discutíamos contra 20 paletos en este mismo hilo, intentando explicarles que si un lanzagranadas de 50.000€ podía destrozar un tanque de 8 millones de euros, entonces nadie fabricaría ni utilizaría tanques.
> Pues ahí estaban los mismos ejjjpertos en epidemiología del hilo Covid, ahora reconvertidos en geoestrategas, discutiendo como si supieran de lo que hablan.
> Y no se cansan hoyga.
> ...



Lo que no aguanta es un javelin de 150.000 dólares si le pega en un sitio vulnerable.


----------



## TOJO_3 (28 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Los nazis proliferan por España. en "vascongadas" no pintan nada sin escoltas...



Si necesitan escolta para que no les peguen un tiro en la nuca igual es que hay más "nazis" de los que tú ves.

Y mira que me gustan tus aportaciones, pero en este otro tema....


----------



## Hermericus (28 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Los nazis proliferan por España. en "vascongadas" no pintan nada sin escoltas...



Mereces un tiro en la nuca.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (28 Mar 2022)

Hace pocos momentos 28 33 22

2 blindados ligeros rusos destruidos












Otro T-72 mas destruido B3 posiblemente






Camión Ural full de municiones






Espectacular este Ukraine Weapons Tracker es uno de los mejores que he visto en la wuerra salen los wuerreros y expertos de verdad verdad no los habladores de mierda  así vamos aprendiendo todos de la wuerra @capitán almeida


----------



## delhierro (28 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Si el ejército ucraniano tuviese aun un mínimo honor militar, debiera pactar un alto al fuego técnico con el ejército ruso, y ambos dos de conjunto, ir a exterminar toda esta basura tóxica (cumplirían así su cometido de defender a su pueblo). Y ya luego, cuando acabasen, que hiciesen algún tipo de lucha de honor entre ellos (lejos de cualquier ubicación civil).



Esa opción se la dieron los rusos los primeros dias. No la aceptaron, esta claro qeu esta perfectamente controlado por los nazis, 8 años son muchos años. Los que no querian seguir ese camino ya se unieron a la guerrilla del donbas en 2014 o se marcharon luego.



Ese hubira sido el momento para entrar facil. Ahora esta costando mucho más, el tiempo y mucha pasta invertida a todos los niveles, asesores, material. Los anglos aprovechan cada error, son buenos en estas cosas si les dan tiempo.


----------



## Hermericus (28 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> En casa de Abascal? O en la sede del partido en Amurrio? Dónde prefieres?
> 
> Por cierto, cómo llevais los voxeros que Abascal le coma el cipotillo al Biden y haga colectas para el maricón de Zelensky?



Todo lo que quieras. En Vascongadas recibís a los ucranianos como héroes y les ensñais a hablar vasco.

En Vascongadas teneis los mismos métodos que en Ucrania. A ver si acabais de igual forma...


----------



## Marchamaliano (28 Mar 2022)

Pero que puta basura sois. Ni os molestáis en ver el canal de un auténtico periodista independiente. Basura. Azovitas de mierda.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (28 Mar 2022)

Quienes son los comunistas de la propaganda?


----------



## Proletario Blanco (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## InigoMontoya (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Roedr (28 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Todo lo que quieras. En Vascongadas recibís a los ucranianos como héroes y les ensñais a hablar vasco.
> 
> En Vascongadas teneis los mismos métodos que en Ucrania. A ver si acabais de igual forma...



Ucrania es lo que sería Vascongadas o Cataluña independiente.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (28 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> En los proximos 5 años vamos a flipar.
> En el mercado negro una pistola puede andar por los 500€ y un subfusil unos 2.000€, pero cuando el empobrecido pueblo ucraniano empiece a revender a las mafias todo el arsenal que les estamos enviando, esos precios podrian reducirse a la mitad. Con el añadido de las armas anticarro, que seran novedad en Europa.
> En Polonia (frontera) muchos se van a hacer ricos trayendo y llevando. Luego en la costa dorada y la costa blanca vamos a cagar plomo.



Y no solo eso, seguro que algunos de esos Nazis van a venir a España, ya sabéis, el sol, un país donde la población es inocente y blandita... donde podrán seguir su carrera criminal. Y encima seguro que querrán imponernos sus costumbres Nazis, va a ser un peligro llevar cualquier camiseta de Izquierdas o algún símbolo Ruso (camiseta de Gagarin, CCCP o similar) y encontrarse con un hijo de la gran puta de esos.


----------



## Marchamaliano (28 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Ucrania es lo que sería Vascongadas o Cataluña independiente.



Tal cual. Unos acomplejados con el resto de sus parientes vecinos. Arma a los ultras de un equipo y tienes Ucrania. Exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## Hermericus (28 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Ucrania es lo que sería Vascongadas o Cataluña independiente.



Todo se andará.

Esperemos que los nazis vascos acaben como los ucranianoa mas pronto que tarde. Les dejaremos un Imperio en el Goierri.


----------



## El-Mano (28 Mar 2022)

Rusia estuvo en conversaciones para vender una docena de su-35 a Indonesia creo que fué, y el pago creo que era a cambio de aceite de palma.de esa forma ambos salían ganando. Lo he buscado, mira Indonesia adquiere 10 Su-35 en lugar de los 12 anunciados (actualizado)

Por eso decía lo del trueque, no es tan descabellado en casos concretos.


----------



## Remequilox (28 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Esa opción se la dieron los rusos los primeros dias. No la aceptaron, esta claro qeu esta perfectamente controlado por los nazis, 8 años son muchos años. Los que no querian seguir ese camino ya se unieron a la guerrilla del donbas en 2014 o se marcharon luego.
> 
> 
> 
> Ese hubira sido el momento para entrar facil. Ahora esta costando mucho más, el tiempo y mucha pasta invertida a todos los niveles, asesores, material. Los anglos aprovechan cada error, son buenos en estas cosas si les dan tiempo.



Pues un ejército sin sentido del honor, es solo una banda de sicarios y carniceros.


----------



## Roedr (28 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Todo se andará.
> 
> Esperemos que los nazis vascos acaben como los ucranianoa mas pronto que tarde. Les dejaremos un Imperio en el Goierri.



nos faltan chechenos... y nukes


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Mar 2022)

Cuarta brigada operativa de élite de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania, que tenía su base en Gostomel, región de Kiev, después de conocer a la fuerza de desembarco de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Mar 2022)

*Análisis militar al 28 de marzo.*

Sur.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentaron atacar Kherson desde Nikolaev. Para ello en el área de la aldea de Stanislav, tuvo lugar una acumulación de fuerzas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y terbats.
Las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas lanzaron varios ataques de artillería a este grupo y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sufrieron pérdidas. Hasta ahora, no ha habido ningún ataque a Kherson por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han reanudado la actividad en la zona de Gulyai-Pole y Stepnogorsk. Se planea un movimiento para conectarse con las tropas rusas que avanzan desde Izyum.

En Mariupol continúa el avance de las tropas aliadas y la limpieza de la ciudad de unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y batallones nacionales. Ahora hay un colapso de la de resistencia de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fragmentandose en varios sectores y su posterior eliminación gradual.

Este.

La ofensiva de las fuerzas combinadas del ejército de Rusia y la RPD de NM continúa desde Gorlovka. Comenzaron las peleas por el pueblo de Novoselovka.

Al sur de Izyum, las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas continúan su ofensiva hacia Slavyansk. Actualmente, hay batallas en la zona del pueblo de Dolina, y parte de las tropas del ejército ruso avanza hacia el pueblo de Krestische.

Norte.

Kiev. Cerca de Kiev, ahora hay combates en el área de la carretera Zhytomyr. El resto sigue sin cambios.

Chernigov. La fase activa comenzó en la región de Chernihiv. Cuatro aviones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron derribados hoy en esta área. Hay una limpieza sistemática de las regiones de Chernihiv y Sumy. La decisión de barrer se tomó para proporcionar una zona de seguridad en el área para el movimiento normal y seguro de las columnas de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas que se dirigían hacia Kiev.

@milcronicas


----------



## Kartoffeln (28 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Los ejércitos REGULARES es dificil que cometan ese tipo de actos, porque los oficiales simplemente no son tan animales, su puesto les ha requerido muchos años de carrera militar.
> Son los mercenarios, milicias populares y paramilitares (a quienes estamos armando) los que no se rigen por cadenas de mando ni controles legales que repito, si existen en los ejercitos regulares.
> Que solo veamos tiktoks ULTRAVIOLENTOS de ucranianos es simplemente porque ya no parece haber ejército ucraniano.



Eso díselo a Kadirov y sus chechenos. Seguro que cumplen a rajatabla la convención de Ginebra.


----------



## Marchamaliano (28 Mar 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Eso díselo a Kadirov y sus chechenos. Seguro que cumplen a rajatabla la convención de Ginebra.



Quien a hierro mata a hierro muere. No digo que este bien, pero es lo que va a pasar.

Por cierto, los chechenos de momento no han puesto ningún vídeo de torturas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Mar 2022)

T72-AG capturado enviado a Rusia para su estudio.


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Mar 2022)

Por cierto, al final el T-72 ruso si resiste el ATGM NLAW.


----------



## Marchamaliano (28 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Por cierto, al final el T-72 ruso si resiste el ATGM NLAW.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003640



Pues si que parece un Javelin. Mira chorpresa, los MBT rusos pueden llegar a aguantarlos. Y corrijo, es un T-72. Ni un t80, ni un t90 ni muchisimo menos un Armata. Chorpresa para los gringos hijos de puta que han mandado esos javelin.


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Mar 2022)

_Según información disponible, los restos de la agrupación UAF y Azov en Mariupol que suman unas 4.000 personas, están tratando de formar un destacamento de choque para romper el anillo y salir de la ciudad. A partir de mañana se espera reconocimiento y una mayor presión sobre las tropas rusas._


----------



## piru (28 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Lo poco operativo que aun hay de ejército ucraniano, está luchando contra el ejército ruso.
> Lo mucho (demasiado) que hay de pura escoria humana también conocida como paramilitares, "pueblo en armas", "luchadores por la libertad" y toda esa mierda, está en plena orgía de violencia contra el pueblo ucraniano.
> 
> Si el ejército ucraniano tuviese aun un mínimo honor militar, debiera pactar un alto al fuego técnico con el ejército ruso, y ambos dos de conjunto, ir a exterminar toda esta basura tóxica (cumplirían así su cometido de defender a su pueblo). Y ya luego, cuando acabasen, que hiciesen algún tipo de *lucha de honor *entre ellos (lejos de cualquier ubicación civil).




¿Una pelea en el barro de una compañía de ucranianas contra otra de rusas?


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Pues si que parece un Javelin. Mira chorpresa, los MBT rusos pueden llegar a aguantarlos. Y corrijo, es un T-72. Ni un t80, ni un t90 ni muchisimo menos un Armata. Chorpresa para los gringos hijos de puta que han mandado esos javelin.



Es un NLAW, no un javelin...


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Mar 2022)

Maps_of_Novorossia_and_Little Russia, mapa operativo de Donbass para el período del 26 al 28 de marzo de 2022


----------



## Marchamaliano (28 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Es un NLAW, no un javelin...



Cierto, perdón.


----------



## kelden (28 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Todo lo que quieras. En Vascongadas recibís a los ucranianos como héroes y les ensñais a hablar vasco.
> 
> En Vascongadas teneis los mismos métodos que en Ucrania. A ver si acabais de igual forma...




A ver ... forzando un poco para que lo entiendas. Si a ti y a mi nos trasplantan a Ucrania ..

1.- Tu estarías en el Azov haciendo el hijoputa (fachas, racistas, ultranacionalistas, etc...etc...etc...) atando gente a los postes, violando y apaleando tias indefensas y otras hazañas parecidas.
2.- Yo, seguramente me habría pirao a Rusia a vivir tranquilo, pero si no hubiera podido, sería rojo, separatista y estaría con los independentistas cazando tipos como tu.

Lo que me sorprende es que los nazis españoles seais tan de Putin. Ya ves que os caza como a las ratas.   Mejor haz como abascal y comele el cipotillo al progre Borrell: "Stop Putin, vivan Zelensky y el Azov" .... 

Que sepas que de engendros como VOX es de donde salen los batallones Azov.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Mar 2022)

acabo de ver un vídeo del asesinato de un prisionero en otro hilo . murió rápido . En sólo 5 segundos.

Los misiles que envía el gobierno español no van a vacunar a la gente.
Algunos tendrán suerte de ser destripados al momento , pero miles de chavales cuyo gobierno ha enviado como carne de cañón, pueden estar agonizando durante horas con las piernas destrozadas mientras se van desangrando .

No deja de ser sorprendente que el mismo gobierno que gasta cientos de millones de euros en vacunas para los países africanos, gaste miles de millones de euros en misiles para matar a europeos.


----------



## frangelico (28 Mar 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Rusia estuvo en conversaciones para vender una docena de su-35 a Indonesia creo que fué, y el pago creo que era a cambio de aceite de palma.de esa forma ambos salían ganando. Lo he buscado, mira Indonesia adquiere 10 Su-35 en lugar de los 12 anunciados (actualizado)
> 
> Por eso decía lo del trueque, no es tan descabellado en casos concretos.



Irán, como anda corto de caja por las sanciones, lleva años intentando modernizar sus fuerzas armadas y quería aviones chinos (J-17), propuso un intercambio por petróleo pero parece que los chinos en aquel momento no estaban receptivos.

Otro de los motivos por los que Israel se pone de lado (uno es que 1M de israelitas son rusos, otro el rampante nazismo del régimen ucraniano que se manifiesta muy escandalosamente en forma de homenajes, monumentos o nombres de calles y también en la estética y ética de sus milicias) puede ser este: que hayan hablado con Rusia de no rearmar a Irán, que ya tiene alguna tecnología rusa (misiles antiguos pero que se ve que funcionan ) pero sus FFAA están fuera de época (tienen todavía F-14, el avión de "Top Gun", recibidos en tiempos del Sha)

Lo de Irán es complejo porque Israel a la vez que puede intentar que Rusia no arme a Irán está presionando a USA y ahí la única salida a medio plazo es una guerra que no sé cómo se van a plantear los americanos ni cómo reaccionarán los chinos. Pero Israel la necesita porque ellos solos no pueden con Irán.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (28 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Por cierto, al final el T-72 ruso si resiste el ATGM NLAW.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003640



Muy buena captura, sí señor.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (28 Mar 2022)

The monster family.


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Mar 2022)

Pues con eso de que el gas en rublos se esta liando parda y el plazo de pago en rublos empieza el 1 de Abril veremos lo que pasa pero si el G7 se pone ferruco y los rusos también, la industria alemana parada y media Europa de paso.

El cantamañanas de Borrell tendrá trabajo, no podrá darse garbeos por el Extremo Oriente suplicando bombonas de butano.

Mientas India afilándose los dientes para sacar tajada.

Intríngulis a tope, espero que mañana o pasado hayan nuevas noticias, si sigue así solo se cuece un paro energético total para la UE.


----------



## rejon (28 Mar 2022)

Vamos a ver,el invasor es el hijoPutin y su ejército, mucha gente culpando a Biden o Zelensky, es vergonzoso el nivel de los comentarios. 

El hijoPutin ha destrozado la economía de Ucrania, pero siguen mas y mas bombardeos, después, se quedará con media Ucrania visto que oponen mucha resistencia. Mientras tanto 132 niños muertos según la Onu.


----------



## Marchamaliano (28 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A ver ... forzando un poco para que lo entiendas. Si a ti y a mi nos trasplantan a Ucrania ..
> 
> 1.- Tu estarías en el Azov haciendo el hijoputa (fachas, racista, ultranacionalista, etc...etc...etc...) atando gente a los postes, violando tias indefensas y otras hazañas parecidas.
> 2.- Yo, seguramente me habría pirao a Rusia a vivir tranquilo, pero si no hubiera podido, sería rojo, separatista y estaría con los independentistas cazando tipos como tu.
> ...



No entiendes nada machote, la supuesta identidad nacional Ucraniana con sus nazis de mierda es exactamente igual que la catalaña o la vasca. Una construcción artificial que parte de una supuesta opresión mientras los políticos de mierda azuzan a los tontos y usan a los nazis del fútbol.Exactamente lo mismo. Un odio inculcado por complejos de supuesta inferioridad. Si la otan quisiera reventar españa solo tendría que achuchar bajo sus fajos de billetes a los ultras del Atletic o del Barsa y darles poder y juguetes. Exactamente asi.


----------



## magufone (28 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Es un NLAW, no un javelin...



Si que lo parece NLAW, el javelin lleva dobles aletas


----------



## bangkoriano (28 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> The monster family.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003645



No sé qué coño le pasa a los rusos con el papel pintado


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Mar 2022)

Último resumen y os dejo por hoy.

El experto militar Boris Rozhin nos da un breve resumen de los resultados de la operación para desnazificar y desmilitarizar Ucrania el 28 de marzo de 2022, especial para el canal Voenkor Kotenok Z @voenkorKotenok:

Mariúpol.
La limpieza continúa. A solo unas manzanas de distancia, un avance bastante serio. Sobre el Mar de Azov, fue derribado un helicóptero Mi-8 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que aparentemente intentaba recoger a alguien de Mariupol antes de la destrucción del grupo cercado.
Obviamente no habrá desbloqueo en Mariupol. La única pregunta es si Azovstal se limpiará de la misma manera que la ciudad o se sacrificará la planta para minimizar las pérdidas.

Dirección Ugledar.
Luchando en el área de Glorious y Novomikhailovka. La agrupación en esta dirección se ha intensificado en los últimos días, por lo que dentro de 1 o 2 días podemos esperar un mayor avance hacia la carretera Maryinka-Kurakhovo.

Marinka.
Peleas en la zona de escombreras. El avance aún es bastante lento, sin embargo el enemigo se retira gradualmente, habiendo perdido ya parte del área fortificada.

Avdiivka.
Avdiivka en sí no tiene cambios importantes. Luchando cerca de Novobakhmutovka y Novoselovka en las afueras de Nueva York.

LPR.
Severodonetsk - sin cambios importantes. Lisichansk - de manera similar.
En las regiones del sur de Rubezhnoye: batallas con DRG enemigos. La ciudad misma sufre constantes bombardeos.
Hay algunos avances en el área de Popasna y en la ciudad misma, pero por supuesto es demasiado pronto para hablar de control sobre ella.

Pasa.
Continúa la acumulación de fuerzas en la orilla sur del Donets y aumenta la presión sobre las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en dirección a Slavyansk. También se están librando serios combates al noreste de Barvenkovo.

Járkov.
Sin cambios significativos. Luchando al norte y al este de la ciudad. La mayor parte de la lucha tiene lugar en las afueras de Kharkov. No se ataca a la ciudad muy a menudo. Se están realizando ataques contra la agrupación Chuguev de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Chernihiv-Sumy.
La presión sobre Chernigov está creciend. El enemigo ha sufrido graves pérdidas en los últimos días y se ha retirado por completo a la ciudad. En Slavutych, la administración rusa aún no se ha establecido; la ciudad como antes Energodar, hasta ahora solo ha recibido puestos de control en la entrada. La lucha continúa al norte de Akhtyrka cerca de la ciudad de Trostyanets.

Kiev.
Bucha-Vorzel-Gostomel sin cambios. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania dicen que las Fuerzas Armadas de RF continúan tratando de moverse hacia el sur hacia Vasilkov. Irpen está controlado en parte por las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas, en parte por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Nadie controla la otra parte de la ciudad. La misma sufrió mucho durante la lucha.

Nikolaev.
El "ataque a Kherson" se expresó en el bombardeo indiscriminado de Chernobaevka por parte de MLRS y un intento de ataque con un grupo mecanizado apoyado por infantería en dirección a Kherson. En la estepa, el grupo fue atacado con artillería y retrocedió a Nikolaev con pérdidas.
Además, las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa también atacaron a las afueras de Nikolaev destruyendo varias armas y MLRS, después de lo cual se comenzó a donar sangre con urgencia en Nikolaev. Se desconoce el número exacto de bajas en esta "ofensiva". Tal vez el bloguero Kim nos cuente sobre esto después de que termine de comer barbacoa en el resort.

@voenkorkotenok


----------



## Marchamaliano (28 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Si que lo parece NLAW, el javelin lleva dobles aletas



Para estabilizarlo si lo tiras a larga distancia. Tendra una punta muy fina de flecha y carga en tándem.


----------



## InigoMontoya (28 Mar 2022)

los pro rusos fantasean con que un mañaco checheno les encula fuerte mientras grita eso de : ala akbar, ala akbaaar.


----------



## Marchamaliano (28 Mar 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> los pro rusos fantasean con que un mañaco checheno les encula fuerte mientras grita eso de : ala akbar, ala akbaaar.



Mira otro gilipollas al ignore.


----------



## Roedr (28 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Quien a hierro mata a hierro muere. No digo que este bien, pero es lo que va a pasar.
> 
> Por cierto, los chechenos de momento no han puesto ningún vídeo de torturas.



Saben lo que se hacen... viendo hoy otro de los vídeos que han subido, donde está el Kadirov, aparecen en la sala los mismos chechenos que aparecen en todos los vídeos. Los mismitos, todos juntos. Tienen autorización para subir vídeos cuatro, que deben ser los que mandan, el resto no sube nada. No suben lo que no les interesa. Menudos perros viejos.


----------



## kelden (29 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> No entiendes nada machote, la supuesta identidad nacional Ucraniana con sus nazis de mierda es exactamente igual que la catalaña o la vasca. Una construcción artificial que parte de una supuesta opresión mientras los políticos de mierda azuzan a los tontos y usan a los nazis del fútbol.Exactamente lo mismo. Un odio inculcado por complejos de supuesta inferioridad. Si la otan quisiera reventar españa solo tendría que achuchar bajo sus fajos de billetes a los ultras del Atletic o del Barsa y darles poder y juguetes. Exactamente asi.



   Como sois los españolazos ..... Otro azovita del Frente Atlético .... o Ultra Sur?  En mi tierra no hay ultraderecha, chaval. No hay nazis. 1 puto diputao teneis.


----------



## Focus in (29 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Mira otro gilipollas al ignore.



ignorame a mi tambien, follamoros de mierda


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Saben lo que se hacen... viendo hoy otro de los vídeos que han subido, donde está el Kadirov, aparecen en la sala los mismos chechenos que aparecen en todos los vídeos. Los mismitos, todos juntos. Tienen autorización para subir vídeos cuatro, que deben ser los que mandan, el resto no sube nada. No suben lo que no les interesa. Menudos perros viejos.



Perros de la guerra. Profesionales. Los del Azov no dejan de ser unos mierdas asesinos de unos equipos de fútbol.


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> ignorame a mi tambien, follamoros de mierda



Hecho, follamoros tu puta madre.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (29 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Si que lo parece NLAW, el javelin lleva dobles aletas



Creo que tenéis razón, pinta NLAW.

El NLAW no tiene doble carga HEAT por eso es menos peligroso que el Javelin.


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Como sois los españolazos ..... Otro azovita del Frente Atlético .... o Ultra Sur?



De españolazo nada, pero estas viendo con tus propios ojos las fantasías de los nacionalismos periféricos.


----------



## crocodile (29 Mar 2022)

Tengo el ignore reventando, no paran de salir follaOTAN pajeandose con los vídeos gore de sus ídolos ukronazis quemando abuelas, violando niños, decapitando mujeres, atando a un poste a jubilados y mutilando prisioneros de guerra Rusos, , son psicópatas enfermos pero peligrosos.


----------



## El-Mano (29 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Eso no es un NLAW, no es una carga hueca HEAT que impacta desde la vertical a 1 metro de distancia, es un impacto directo en la torre intentando hacer explotar la munición que lleva en el cargador automático.
> 
> Pero solo ha sido un rasguño el tanque esta plenamente operativo. Seguramente el blindaje del propio tanque junto con los ladrillos del blindaje reactivo Kontakt-1 hayan parado la carga HEAT del lanzacohetes y no haya habido penetración.
> 
> Por cierto, mucho entrenamiento Yanki y tal pero ese puto Nazi es un mierda, un inutil, de lo que me alegro. No sabe tirar a un tanque en esas condiciones tan ventajosas. Si hubiera apuntado y acertado en la zona trasera de la torre esa carga Heat seguramente habría penetrado y hubiera hecho explotar el tanque.



No he podido ver el vídeo por temas que no vienen a cuento... Pero por explicaciones que os veo, ¿Podría ser un law? o un c90 o similar?


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> No he podido ver el vídeo por temas que no vienen a cuento... Pero por explicaciones que os veo, ¿Podría ser un law? o un c90 o similar?











NLAW - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org






Esto de propina. Ahí se aprende mucho.








C-10 ESPECIAL Antitanques de Ucrania y Rusia - educahistoria


Después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, se aceleró la construcción de lanzagranadas portátiles que se demostraron muy útiles en las fases finales del conflicto. Con el perfeccionamiento y abaratamiento de los misiles de pequeño tamaño y su guía, nacieron multitud de contra-carros ligeros y...



educahistoria.com


----------



## kelden (29 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> De españolazo nada, pero estas viendo con tus propios ojos las fantasías de los nacionalismos periféricos.



Mas bien las del ultranazionalismo centralista.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (29 Mar 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> No he podido ver el vídeo por temas que no vienen a cuento... Pero por explicaciones que os veo, ¿Podría ser un law? o un c90 o similar?



Parece un NLAW como comentan otros foreros, esta bastante mal tirado por el angulo, aunque teoricamente el misil detecte cuando pasa por encima de la torreta del tanque y detone su carga HEAT hacia abajo.


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Mas bien las del ultranazionalismo centralista.



Mira si no lo ves, es tu problema. Ucrania era un puzzle de lenguas y etnias. Fue llegar una, apropiarse del poder, con apoyo de los amos del dinero y liarse. Igual que en Yugoslavia.

No voy a discutir más, los etarras no eran más que otros azovitas. Tú sabrás.


----------



## magufone (29 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Tengo el ignore reventando, no paran de salir follaOTAN pajeandose con los vídeos gore de sus ídolos ukronazis quemando abuelas, violando niños y mutilando prisioneros de guerra Rusos, , son psicópatas.



La verdad es que últimamente andan escalando su discurso... Tengo la sensación de como empiezan a llegar mas informaciones de como estan zurrando de lo lindo a los nancys ucros, tienen que escalar en su conflicto Twitter.
Asi que preveo mas gore y mas imagenes repes de "tanques rusos fritos"... Reciclando refritos en estilo reportnapalm


----------



## kelden (29 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> *Mira si no lo ves, es tu problema. Ucrania era un puzzle de lenguas y etnias. Fue llegar una, apropiarse del poder,* con apoyo de los amos del dinero y liarse. Igual que en Yugoslavia.
> 
> No voy a discutir más, los etarras no eran más que otros azovitas. Tú sabrás.



Coño .... como aquí .....


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> La verdad es que últimamente andan escalando su discurso... Tengo la sensación de como empiezan a llegar mas informaciones de como estan zurrando de lo lindo a los nancys ucros, tienen que escalar en su conflicto Twitter.
> Asi que preveo mas gore y mas imagenes repes de "tanques rusos fritos"... Reciclando refritos en estilo reportnapalm



Los nazis ucranianos no son un ejército, son una banda de mierdas asesinos del terror, un ISIS pero ahora golpeado bien, están perdiendo y eso los amos de la momia lo saben. Pero eso da igual, Putin entro al trapo y le tienen donde querían, o eso piensan. Uno sabe cuando empieza una guerra pero no cuando la termina, y los rusos no empezaron.


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Coño .... como aquí .....



SÍ EXACTAMENTE COMO AQUÍ. AL igual que los cosacos del zar eran ucranianos del rus de Kiev, como los marinos vascos fueron los marinos del rey de España. EXACTAMENTE LO MISMO.


----------



## El-Mano (29 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Irán, como anda corto de caja por las sanciones, lleva años intentando modernizar sus fuerzas armadas y quería aviones chinos, propuso un intercambio por petróleo pero parece que los chinos en aquel momento no estaban receptivos.
> 
> Otro de los motivos por los que Israel se pone de lado (uno es que 1M de israelitas son rusos, otro el rampante nazismo del régimen ucraniano que se manifiesta muy escandalosamente en forma de homenajes, monumentos o nombres de calles y también en la estética y ética de sus milicias) puede ser este. Que hayan hablado con Rusia de no rearmar a Irán, que ya tiene alguna tecnología rusa (misiles antiguos pero que se ve que funcionan ) pero sus FFAA están fuera de época (tienen todavía F-14, el avión de "Top Gun", recibidos en tiempos del Sha)
> 
> Lo de Irán es complejo porque Israel a la vez que puede intentar que Rusia no arme a Irán está presionando a USA y ahí la única salida a medio plazo es una guerra que no sé cómo se van a plantear los americanos ni cómo reaccionarán los chinos. Pero Israel la necesita porque ellos solos no pueden con Irán.



Para los F-14 (hablo de memoria) consiguieron piezas con chanchullos a los propios americanos, jejeje.

Ya que sale el tema, entiendo que no van a querer sobrearmar a Irán, pero material defensivo decente si podrían venderles. Ya tienen algunos s300 de hace poco. Creo que tienen su versión local del f-5, y el f313 o algo así que parece una maqueta y ya... Yo no creo que le vendan cazas potentes y demás por el tema de israel, pero quizás algunas pocos tipo mig-29/35 que no creo que tengan autonomía de llegar a Israel si podrían venderles. En resumen, algo que actualice un poco su capacidad militar, pero nada serio que incline la balanza o pueda ser ofensivo.


----------



## lostsoul242 (29 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Es un rpg y es un t-72 actualizado. El rpg no pasa de los 10.000 pavos. Y ya le doy mucho.



Y al tanque le ha hecho cosquillas , evidentemente . Pero el gilipollas si que ha revelado su posicion .


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Para los F-14 (hablo de memoria) consiguieron piezas con chanchullos a los propios americanos, jejeje.
> 
> Ya que sale el tema, entiendo que no van a querer sobrearmar a Irán, pero material defensivo decente si podrían venderles. Ya tienen algunos s300 de hace poco. Creo que tienen su versión local del f-5, y el f313 o algo así que parece una maqueta y ya... Yo no creo que le vendan cazas potentes y demás por el tema de israel, pero quizás algunas pocos tipo mig-29/35 que no creo que tengan autonomía de llegar a Israel si podrían venderles. En resumen, algo que actualice un poco su capacidad militar, pero nada serio que incline la balanza o pueda ser ofensivo.



Irongate se llaman los chanchullos.


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

lostsoul242 dijo:


> Y al tanque le ha hecho cosquillas , evidentemente . Pero el gilipollas si que ha revelado su posicion .



Espero que el gilipollas polaco haya recibido lo que lleva dando.


----------



## Teuro (29 Mar 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Antes o después se va a liar parda en Egipto.
> 
> 
> 
> perdón por el off-topic



Cuando se cierre el conflico en Europa estallará en el resto del mundo. Ahora se van a pelear por "las áreas de influencia" y no sabemos a ciencia cierta cuántos bandos van a haber (EEUU-OTAN-UE-G7, Rusia-China, Rusia por libre, China por libre, India, Francia por libre, Turquía por libre, RU por libre, ...). Quienes peor lo van a pasar van a ser aquellos territorios "variables".


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> SÍ EXACTAMENTE COMO AQUÍ. AL igual que los cosacos del zar eran ucranianos del rus de Kiev, como los marinos vascos fueron los marinos del rey de España. EXACTAMENTE LO MISMO.



Y añado, hasta los ucropitecos se sienten cuasi polacos como los catalufos franceses cuando ambos lucharon contra ellos a muerte por sus respectivos reyes.


----------



## kelden (29 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> SÍ EXACTAMENTE COMO AQUÍ.* AL igual que los cosacos* del zar eran ucranianos del rus de Kiev, como los marinos vascos fueron los marinos del rey de España. EXACTAMENTE LO MISMO.



Y? Y cuando se cabreaban y se rebelaban los jodían a hostias .... como aquí ....  

mira .... puedes aumentar y encoger el espacio donde un "nacionalismo " es legítimo a voluntad. Eso no obvia la realidad. El nazionalismo español de VOX tiene muchos puntos en común con el de Pravy Sector o el Azov. Es lo que hay.

Sois admiradores de Putin, pero Putin está muy lejos de ser un nazi maniaco como Abascal, Salvini o Lepen, por ejemplo. No puede serlo, su pais se compone de ciento y pico etnias que hablan 100 lenguas distintas y rezan a media docena de dioses distintos.


----------



## Teuro (29 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pufffff Alemania acepta comprar en rublos a RUSIA...... EEUU lo ve inaceptable y una traicion a su alianza......



No hay ahora mismo a 2022 ningun opción que no sea que Alemania le compre el gas a Rusia en Rublos o en patacones si hiciera falta. Tampoco creo que Rusia le vaya a negar la venta a Alemania.


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y? Y cuando se cabreaban y se rebelaban los jodían a hostias .... como aquí ....



SI. Igual que jodían a hostias a los propios castellanos o los propios rusos. Exactamente igual. Lee y aprende que te hace falta.


----------



## frangelico (29 Mar 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Para los F-14 (hablo de memoria) consiguieron piezas con chanchullos a los propios americanos, jejeje.
> 
> Ya que sale el tema, entiendo que no van a querer sobrearmar a Irán, pero material defensivo decente si podrían venderles. Ya tienen algunos s300 de hace poco. Creo que tienen su versión local del f-5, y el f313 o algo así que parece una maqueta y ya... Yo no creo que le vendan cazas potentes y demás por el tema de israel, pero quizás algunas pocos tipo mig-29/35 que no creo que tengan autonomía de llegar a Israel si podrían venderles. En resumen, algo que actualice un poco su capacidad militar, pero nada serio que incline la balanza o pueda ser ofensivo.



Lo que yo creo que quiere Israel es que no se puedan defender de un hipotético ataque contra las instalaciones nucleares. Pero ese ataque no lo puede llevar Israel en solitario porque Irán está mucho más lejos que Irak, y la operación Opera de 1981 fue una machada irrepetible. Ahora hay más Km y sobre todo no hay una central que atacar sino multiples instalaciones subterráneas que necesitan bombas gigantes (termobáricas que en este caso serían "buenas") para ser destruidas.






Por cierto, esta es la situación hoy de las reservas que sustentan el dólar. Hay un buque de asalto anfibio cruzando el Atlántico (aunque no sé si de ida o de vuelta) y el "Ford" parece dispuesto a salir de Norfolk o está saliendo ya. En el Golfo todo es paz últimamente, todo está en el Collar de Perlas y en Sicilia.


----------



## Lego. (29 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Cuando se cierre el conflico en Europa estallará en el resto del mundo. Ahora se van a pelear por "las áreas de influencia" y no sabemos a ciencia cierta cuántos bandos van a haber (EEUU-OTAN-UE-G7, Rusia-China, Rusia por libre, China por libre, India, Francia por libre, Turquía por libre, RU por libre, ...). Quienes peor lo van a pasar van a ser aquellos territorios "variables".



Ok. Pero oye, el vídeo que puse era una broma para traer unas risas. Dale a play.

Yo creo que los egipcios están tramando alguna clase de psyop de 6a generación.


----------



## Honkler (29 Mar 2022)

Me acabo de pasar por el hilo oficial de la guerra en forocoches y allí están convencidos que los ukros van a copar a los rusos


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No hay ahora mismo a 2022 ningun opción que no sea que Alemania le compre el gas a Rusia en Rublos o en patacones si hiciera falta. Tampoco creo que Rusia le vaya a negar la venta a Alemania.



Si para Alemania nos vamos la ww3 de verdad.


----------



## Diogenes42 (29 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Por cierto, al final el T-72 ruso si resiste el ATGM NLAW.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003640



A ese NLAW no le ha dado tiempo a armarse. Necesita al menos 20 metros para ello. El ucro que lo ha disparado ha hecho el canelo.
Si ese NLAW hubiera estallado en condiciones, ese T-72 hubiera quedado inservible


----------



## ccartech (29 Mar 2022)

Abriendo la Ruta M06 para mejorar la logística de Polonia


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Me acabo de pasar por el hilo oficial de la guerra en forocoches y allí están convencidos que los ukros van a copar a los rusos



Forocoches es el hacendado de los canis de burbuja. Que te esperas, si cuando se dieron cuenta del timo de la viogen ya estaban de mierda muchos hasta el cuello.


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

Diogenes42 dijo:


> A ese NLAW no le ha dado tiempo a armarse. Necesita al menos 20 metros para ello. El ucro que lo ha disparado ha hecho el canelo.
> Si ese NLAW hubiera estallado en condiciones, ese T-72 hubiera quedado inservible



Tiene que coger velocidad para que el producto masa por velocidad suba, y es cierto el que lo ha lanzado es gilipollas.


----------



## crocodile (29 Mar 2022)

Mapa de las hostilidades y la situación en los frentes en la tarde del 28 de marzo

Los frentes parecían estar escondidos, en la mayoría de las direcciones ya sea reagrupando y batallas posicionales, o un avance gradual.

La fase más activa está ahora en Mariupol, y ahora todas las miradas están puestas en esta ciudad, donde hay una mejora notable de la situación. El enemigo está siendo empujado hacia atrás, calle tras calle está siendo liberada. Se supone que después del "colapso" de los últimos focos de resistencia de Azov, la mayoría de las tropas serán liberadas y trasladadas a la dirección de Donetsk, donde se están retirando las reservas.

El ejército ruso continúa destruyendo metódicamente depósitos de combustible en toda Ucrania. Durante el día, se reportaron explosiones en depósitos de petróleo y otras instalaciones en las regiones de Rivne, Zhytomyr, Kharkov, Kiev y Chernihiv.

Más y más problemas comenzaron a entregar ciudades ubicadas "muy en la retaguardia". Desde el comienzo de la operación, estuvo tranquilo allí, pero ahora los agentes de Kiev se han vuelto más activos y han comenzado a poner rayos en las ruedas de nuestras tropas. Existe la necesidad de establecer el control en esos lugares, dispersando a los líderes pro-ucranianos.

Hay informes de Chernihiv, Sumy y los asentamientos vecinos de que la defensa territorial local se enfrenta periódicamente a los restos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Se aclaró la situación con el contraataque de Nikolaev a Kherson, del que tanto habló el jefe de la Administración Estatal Regional, Kim. Según el plan, se suponían ataques a Chernobaevka, una marcha de infantería motorizada a Aleksandrovka y de regreso. Así es como uno de los participantes en esta maniobra describió sus impresiones (se conservan la ortografía y la puntuación del autor):

“De lo malo, que se joda Lyusya Arestovich. Participamos en la "ofensiva" en la ciudad de X, a juzgar por la organización del proceso, la primicia no nos dejó en ningún lado. De hecho, moksha en los últimos tres días ha reducido drásticamente la actividad en la orilla derecha, se ha reducido estúpidamente. Xs, cuál es la razón de esto, pero nuestra gente inteligente en la sede de repente decidió que las pequeñas brujas estaban exhaustas y huyeron.

Se organizó apresuradamente una mezcolanza, a lo Manstein de los grupos móviles, y con toda esta biomasa, bajo el copioso pi ** erizo de Arestovich sobre la contraofensiva, empezamos sin embargo en campaña. Hasta ahora, este fue el gesto más insensato que hemos visto en esta guerra: escabullirse silenciosamente a través de la estepa con prizhalki para aterrizajes raros y una "evacuación" apresurada, maldita sea, PATAMUSHTA ARTA.

Y después de que llegaron las "torres", el ritmo de evacuación se aceleró. Y no quiere decir que haya muchas pérdidas, pero hay una sensación de caos total. Tenemos la fuerte sensación de que esta "operación de asalto" es simplemente una reprimenda para Zeli frente a los "aliados", fanfarrones políticos. Pero en realidad, si Moksha se hubiera tomado esta salida un poco más en serio, habría habido carne”.

También de interés: hoy el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa anunció la destrucción de un helicóptero Mi-8 sobre la costa del Mar de Azov, que supuestamente fue enviado para evacuar a los oficiales de Azov (prohibido en la Federación Rusa) .


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (29 Mar 2022)

Diogenes42 dijo:


> A ese NLAW no le ha dado tiempo a armarse. Necesita al menos 20 metros para ello. El ucro que lo ha disparado ha hecho el canelo.
> Si ese NLAW hubiera estallado en condiciones, ese T-72 hubiera quedado inservible



No lo tengo tan claro. Hubiera estado bien comprobar qué tal funciona el blindaje moderno del t 72.


----------



## LIRDISM (29 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Pues si que parece un Javelin. Mira chorpresa, los MBT rusos pueden llegar a aguantarlos. Y corrijo, es un T-72. Ni un t80, ni un t90 ni muchisimo menos un Armata. Chorpresa para los gringos hijos de puta que han mandado esos javelin.



Creo que es el NLAW, y si es ese misil, aunque parezca que no ha hecho nada, ese misil en el impacto apenas hace una gran explosión pero lanza el chorro de cobre incandescente que atraviesa la armadura y hace el destrozó en el interior.


----------



## Teuro (29 Mar 2022)

Socom dijo:


> El 7 de marzo un dólar equivalía a 140 rublos. Hoy, 27 de marzo, su cotización es de 89 rublos. En sólo 20 días, el rublo se ha revalorizado un 37% frente al dólar. A este paso se van a poner a la par en cuestión de meses.
> Esto es como un parto, hay dolor, pero lo que viene luego va a ser maravilloso.



En el mundo capitalista las cotizaciones entre monedas tienden a "estabilizarse" más o menos. La manipulación y especulación puede resultar muy rentable en momentos puntuales, pero a medio plazo las aguas vuelven a su cauce. Cuando en 2010 hablábamos de que España tendría que salir de la UM y crear la neopeseta esta se hundiría hasta los infiernos frente al euro no era creíble, puesto que al final se llega a un equilibrio. Es posible que España tenga una revalorización del 20-30% debido al euro frente a su valor real si cotizara libremente la peseta, pero no del 80%.


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y? Y cuando se cabreaban y se rebelaban los jodían a hostias .... como aquí ....
> 
> mira .... puedes aumentar y encoger el espacio donde un "nacionalismo " es legítimo a voluntad. Eso no obvia la realidad. El nazionalismo español de VOX tiene muchos puntos en común con el de Pravy Sector o el Azov. Es lo que hay.
> 
> Sois admiradores de Putin, pero Putin está muy lejos de ser un nazi maniaco como Abascal, Salvini o Lepen, por ejemplo. No puede serlo, su pais se compone de ciento y pico etnias que hablan 100 lenguas distintas y rezan a media docena de dioses distintos.



No soy de Vox, no soy de Putin, no soy del Azov. Solo soy de mi familia y si acaso de mi país como contenedor de la paz de ella. Para que te aclares.

Y si voto o apoyo a alguien, es sólo por conveniencia para que ese contenedor siga a flote.


----------



## Teuro (29 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ☠ "El mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ha prohibido publicar registros de torturas y ejecuciones de prisioneros de guerra y opositores al régimen de Zelensky en la Web"
> 
> Es decir, el mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no prohibió la tortura y ejecución de antifascistas, pero prohibió publicar estos registros en la red.
> 
> @OpenUkraine



Que es más o menos lo que estará haciendo Rusia.


----------



## crocodile (29 Mar 2022)

Destrozos al ejército Ukronazi según sea tanque, avión etc


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Creo que es el NLAW, y si es ese misil, aunque parezca que no ha hecho nada, ese misil en el impacto apenas hace una gran explosión pero lanza el chorro de cobre incandescente que atraviesa la armadura y hace el destrozó en el interior.



Eso no lo sabemos, pero para ello ha de penetrar adecuadamente.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (29 Mar 2022)

*28.03.2022*

Escribe Dilyana Gaytandzhieva.

https://armswatch.com/who-and-how-exported-bulgarian-weapons-to-ukraine-documents/
*Who and how exported Bulgarian weapons to Ukraine: documents*


----------



## frangelico (29 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En el mundo capitalista las cotizaciones entre monedas tienden a "estabilizarse" más o menos. La manipulación y especulación puede resultar muy rentable en momentos puntuales, pero a medio plazo las aguas vuelven a su cauce. Cuando en 2010 hablábamos de que España tendría que salir de la UM y crear la neopeseta esta se hundiría hasta los infiernos frente al euro no era creíble, puesto que al final se llega a un equilibrio. Es posible que España tenga una revalorización del 20-30% debido al euro frente a su valor real si cotizara libremente la peseta, pero no del 80%.



Pero fíjate en el salto enorme que hay entre el PIB nominal ruso (poco mayor que el español) u medido en PPP (igual al alemán ), eso entre otras cosas refleja una baja valoración del rublo probablemente por su muy baja presencia en los mercados financieros


----------



## fulcrum29smt (29 Mar 2022)

Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> No lo tengo tan claro. Hubiera estado bien comprobar qué tal funciona el blindaje moderno del t 72.



Sobre todo porque el NLAW no lleva carga en tandem.


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero fíjate en el salto enorme que hay entre el PIB nominal ruso (poco mayor que el español) u medido en PPP (igual al alemán ), eso entre otras cosas refleja una baja valoración del rublo probablemente por su muy baja presencia en los mercados financieros



Que Rusia es una fábrica de armas, una gasolinera y una mina lo sabe cualquier idiota. Pero siendo solo eso es una gran potencia.


----------



## bangkoriano (29 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Tiene que coger velocidad para que el producto masa por velocidad suba, y es cierto el que lo ha lanzado es gilipollas.



Además grita, "Ya que subes, sube azúcar" o algo parecido


----------



## kelden (29 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Y si voto o apoyo a alguien, es sólo por conveniencia para que ese contenedor siga a flote.



Pues cuando votes a "esos" y empieces a ver gente atada a las farolas no te eches las manos a la cabeza ....


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

bangkoriano dijo:


> Además grita, "Ya que subes, sube azúcar" o algo parecido



Ignoramos si subio azúcar con impacto de un 125mm después. Espero que si.


----------



## frangelico (29 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Que Rusia es una fábrica de armas, una gasolinera y una mina lo sabe cualquier idiota. Pero siendo solo eso es una gran potencia.



Ahí tienes a Australia, que es una mina de hierro , oro, uranio y carbón junto con un surtidor de gas y unas cuantas ovejas y da de vivir a la europea a 26M de personas. O Canadá, que es parecido.


----------



## Teuro (29 Mar 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> *De facto estamos en la “1ra guerra mundial híbrida” y en el fin de la globalización: Jalife*
> El analista geopolítico desentraña el conflicto Ucrania-Rusia y el papel de EE.UU. ¿Ya vivimos un nuevo orden mundial? Prevé que la 4T “arrasará” en las próximas elecciones.



Si no fuera por el daño que hacen me encantarían los gurus de todo. Esos que te hacen un powerpoint donde te aseguran que el futuro inmediato es el "machine learning" y el "big data" incentivando que te gastes el dinero, pero si la cosa se tuerce ellos solo tienen que cambiar un par de "slides" mientras que el que "invertió" palmó pasta. Ahora la "globalización" va a morir, pues que quiere que le diga, creo que el dragón de la globalización puede dar todavía muchos coletazos y más de uno nos muramos de viejos sin ver su extinción.


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pues cuando votes a "esos" y empieces a ver gente atada a las farolas no te eches las manos a la cabeza ....



La cuestión es medir cuando has de votarles y cuando no. Tu tienes claro que votarías a los etarras ataran España entera a los postes de la luz. Esa es tu diferencia conmigo.


----------



## crocodile (29 Mar 2022)

Información de las fuerzas armadas ukronazis.

Y luego se despertaron 

Un cuento para dormir del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania
a partir de las 24:00 28/03/2022.

❗El personal militar ucraniano mantiene la defensa en las direcciones este, sureste y noreste, retiene al ejército ruso en dirección a Slovyansk y Barvenkovo.

❗ Se tomaron los asentamientos de Kamyanka y Topolskoye.

❗ La contención del ejército ruso se está llevando a cabo en las áreas de Rubizhny, Lysichansk, Popasnaya.

❗ Continúa la defensa integral de Mariupol, contención del avance del personal militar ruso en la región de Chernihiv.


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ahí tienes a Australia, que es una mina de hierro , oro, uranio y carbón junto con un surtidor de gas y unas cuantas ovejas y da de vivir a la europea a 26M de personas. O Canadá, que es parecido.



No voy a excusar a Rusia ni negar que es un nido de mafiosos, pero rusia son 150 millones con un clima de mierda. Los anglos son unos hijos de puta, pero saben organizarse comunalmente. Su única meta es hacer dinero, sea con negocios o con piratería. Los rusos no.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (29 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Eso no es un NLAW, no es una carga hueca HEAT que impacta desde la vertical a 1 metro de distancia, es un impacto directo en la torre intentando hacer explotar la munición que lleva en el cargador automático.
> 
> Pero solo ha sido un rasguño el tanque esta plenamente operativo. Seguramente el blindaje del propio tanque junto con los ladrillos del blindaje reactivo Kontakt-1 hayan parado la carga HEAT del lanzacohes y no haya habido penetración.
> 
> Por cierto, mucho entrenamiento Yanki y tal pero ese puto Nazi es un mierda, un inutil, de lo que me alegro. No sabe tirar a un tanque en esas condiciones tan ventajosas. Si hubiera apuntado y acertado en la zona trasera de la torre esa carga Heat seguramente habría penetrado y hubiera hecho explotar el tanque.




No se si es un NLAW o un rpg.

En cualquier caso es buen sitio si disparar desde arriba, pero debió elegir un piso más elevado, creo que el problema es que dispara desde muy cerca y el proyectil no tiene tiempo suficiente para armarse, a esa distancia son inefectivos.

En el centro de la torre por donde se entra y se sale tampoco hay armadura reactiva, es un buen sitio para disparar, creo que apuntó ahí. Además la parte trasera es mas vulnerable, el blindaje es menor.

Si el proyectil llega a estar armado en blindaje reactivo hubiera saltado por los aires, pero al menos posiblemente hubiera impedido la penetración de la armadura principal,a no ser que fuera un proyectil de doble carga hueca como el rpg-29 vampir destinado a penetrar blindados con armadura reactiva.

Por cierto si es un NLAW.


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> No se si es un NLAW o un rpg.
> 
> Es buen sitio si disparar desde arriba, pero debió ellegir un piso más elelvado, creo que el problema es que dispara desde muy cercay



La captura de antes demuestra que es un NLAW.


----------



## El-Mano (29 Mar 2022)

giovachapin dijo:


> Ayer me puse a leer varios articulos del periodico indio que alguien puso, y la verdad no se que tan influyente sea ese periodico o blog, pero si atacan con fuerza a EE UU y la UE, creo que EE UU corre el riesgo de perder el apoyo de varios paises claves en Asia y Oriente Medio si sigue alimentando la guerra en Ucrania, muchos paises no les hizo ninguna gracias eso de confiscar reservas internacionales en dolares y euros, y sacarlos del sistema de pagos, que pasara si en un futuro proximo algun pais no sigue las instrucciones de Washington, se arriesgara a que lo dejen de lado de la economia menguante pero aun dominante de occidente, a la larga EE UU se esta pegando un tiro en el pie con esta estrategia.



Pakistán, ojo a las declaraciones sobre el tema de Afganistán, ya no es por los contrato firmados. Pakistán firma importantes acuerdos con Rusia para comprar gas y trigo pese a las sanciones occidentales

Entre rusia y la india, se potenciará las compras entre ellos el intercambio de rublos y rupias que ya había, aunque era tendencia de antes.


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

Traducción. Para hablar con un lacayo, hablo directamente con el amo.


----------



## bangkoriano (29 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Información de las fuerzas armadas ukronazis.
> 
> Y luego se despertaron
> 
> ...



El Captagón con el estómago vacío nunca ha sido bueno


----------



## ZARGON (29 Mar 2022)

Fuentes rusas: Nueva ola de terroristas presentes en Siria trasladados a Ucrania a través de Turquía


----------



## Covid Bryant (29 Mar 2022)

la ruptura con los otaneros come pollas es total y for real

Rusia va a mirar a oriente sur africa y sudacaland y pasar 3k de otaneros come pollas mientras éstos le pagan la coca al tito biden (x2 el gas etc)


----------



## Impresionante (29 Mar 2022)

Va lenta la red

. La ONU afirma que aún "no ha visto" el video que muestra las torturas de militares contra presos rusos en Ucrania


----------



## kelden (29 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> La cuestión es medir cuando has de votarles y cuando no. Tu tienes claro que votarías a los etarras ataran España entera a los postes de la luz. Esa es tu diferencia conmigo.



Yo no he votao en la puta vida a los etarras, ni les votaré. A los que se rien de la gente que busca a sus abuelos en las cunetas tampoco hay que votarles nunca. Tu te lo planteas, azovita. Los españolazos voxeros estais a dos cubatas y una raya de ser azovitas ....   Por eso me extraña tanto que os guste Putin .....


----------



## cobasy (29 Mar 2022)

El Mano dijo:


> Entrevista (más) completa:



Un fanfarrón pasado de estimulante, se nota que ha acertado...


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Yo no he votao en la puta vida a los etarras, ni les votaré. A los que se rien de la gente que busca a sus abuelos en las cunetas tampoco hay que votarles nunca.



Sus padrinos son el PNV. Esos que eran Carlistas.

Yo no me río de gente que busca a sus abuelos en cunetas, pero no de un lado, sino de ambos.


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Va lenta la red
> 
> . La ONU afirma que aún "no ha visto" el video que muestra las torturas de militares contra presos rusos en Ucrania



Ellos son más expertos en pederastia. En NYC hay buenas pizzerias.


----------



## Covid Bryant (29 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> No voy a excusar a Rusia ni negar que es un nido de mafiosos, pero rusia son 150 millones con un clima de mierda. Los anglos son unos hijos de puta, pero saben organizarse comunalmente. Su única meta es hacer dinero, sea con negocios o con piratería. Los rusos no.



el clima anglocojon no es mucho mejor que el de la mayoría que vive en rusia, o al menos de los 67 millones de rusos que igualan ya en población a uk

mucha lluvia y menos horas de sol, pese a que el invierno rusky sea peor, los otros 8-9 meses son mejores...


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> el clima anglocojon no es mucho mejor que el de la mayoría que vive en rusia, o al menos de los 67 millones de rusos que igualan ya en población a uk
> 
> mucha lluvia y menos horas de sol, pese a que el invierno rusky sea peor, los otros 8-9 meses son mejores...



He ahí la diferencia, unos hacen la piratería por el mar y otros beben vodka.

Sembrar en el sur.


----------



## willbeend (29 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> No entiendes nada machote, la supuesta identidad nacional Ucraniana con sus nazis de mierda es exactamente igual que la catalaña o la vasca. Una construcción artificial que parte de una supuesta opresión mientras los políticos de mierda azuzan a los tontos y usan a los nazis del fútbol.Exactamente lo mismo. Un odio inculcado por complejos de supuesta inferioridad. Si la otan quisiera reventar españa solo tendría que achuchar bajo sus fajos de billetes a los ultras del Atletic o del Barsa y darles poder y juguetes. Exactamente asi.



Yo no estaria tan seguro de que tuvieran exito, ten en cuenta que el ejercito español es experto en aplastar a su propia poblacion, de hecho, sirve para poco mas que para eso.


----------



## Impresionante (29 Mar 2022)

Misil de crucero 3M14T #Kalibr Kalibr es uno de los misiles de crucero tácticos estratégicos del ejército ruso con un alcance de 2500 km, que está diseñado para atacar una variedad de objetivos con alta precisión. Este misil es una de las principales armas de #Russia para apuntar a las infraestructuras ucranianas.


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Yo no estaria tan seguro de que tuvieran exito, ten en cuenta que el ejercito español es experto en aplastar a su propia poblacion, de hecho, sirve para poco mas que para eso.



Si los anglos quisieran reventar su satrapía harían lo mismo que en Yugoslavia y Ucrania. Armar y untar a los borregos de las regiones periféricas y funcionaría, aqui los políticos de mierda se venden al mejor postor. Aquí no hay un Franco ya. En Rusia está un Putin.


----------



## willbeend (29 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Si los anglos quisieran reventar su satrapía harían lo mismo que en Yugoslavia y Ucrania. Armar y untar a los borregos de las regiones periféricas y funcionaría, aqui los políticos de mierda se venden al mejor postor. Aquí no hay un Franco ya. En Rusia está un Putin.



Afortunadamente no somos una amenaza para los anglos ni muchisimo menos. 

Probablemente, los ucranianos nazis, ven la cosa mas o menos como cuentas, que los rusos arman y untan a las republicas del Dombass, para destruir Ucrania.

Pero bueno, suelto el tema porque aqui discutir esto seria como posicionarse contra los nazis en un foro ucraniano


----------



## kelden (29 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Si los anglos quisieran reventar su satrapía harían lo mismo que en Yugoslavia y Ucrania. Armar y untar a los borregos de las regiones periféricas y funcionaría, aqui los políticos de mierda se venden al mejor postor. Aquí no hay un Franco ya. En Rusia está un Putin.



Que es al revés .... En Ucrania es Putin el que defiende a los "periféricos" para salvarlos de los nazis centralistas pagados por los anglos ....


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (29 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Como sois los españolazos ..... Otro azovita del Frente Atlético .... o Ultra Sur?  En mi tierra no hay ultraderecha, chaval. No hay nazis. 1 puto diputao teneis.



Teneis asesinos separatistas, que es bastante peor. Y encima manteniendo al ruinoso Fraudez.


----------



## No al NOM (29 Mar 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> ignorame a mi tambien, follamoros de mierda



Al ignore hijo de perra. Muérete junto a toda tu puta familia de cáncer doloroso


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Afortunadamente no somos una amenaza para los anglos ni muchisimo menos.
> 
> Probablemente, los ucranianos nazis, ven la cosa mas o menos como cuentas, que los rusos arman y untan a las republicas del Dombass, para destruir Ucrania.



Si. Pero el asunto es que empezo en el Maidan. Los que tiraron la primera piedra fueron ellos. Y esa es la verdad.

Y aquí no somos una amenaza porque la línea del frente de las potencias no está aquí, amén que sin bomba atómica y satrapías propias sólo valemos como portaaviones y mercado de carne.


----------



## kelden (29 Mar 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Teneis asesinos separatistas, que es bastante peor. Y encima manteniendo al ruinoso Fraudez.




Teníamos, teníamos ... ahora se dedican a dar contratos de mascarillas a los parientes ....   Han aprendido rápido lo que es más rentable ....


----------



## lasoziedad (29 Mar 2022)

*Varios países de la UE piden a sus ciudadanos que se abstengan de ir a luchar a Ucrania

Siete países de la Unión Europea, entre ellos Francia, Alemania, Italia y España*, pidieron este lunes a sus ciudadanos que se abstengan de ofrecerse como voluntarios para ayudar a Ucrania a combatir la ofensiva rusa, en una declaración de sus ministros de Justicia.

Los ministros de esos siete miembros de la Unión Europea *"desanimaron unánimemente a los europeos a unirse" a las filas de los combatientes voluntarios*, según un comunicado emitido tras la reunión del llamado Grupo Vendôme, publicado por el ministerio belga.


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Que es al revés .... En Ucrania es Putin el que defiende a los "periféricos" para salvarlos de los nazis centralistas pagados por los anglos ....



Que si coño, que los castellanos como los rusos no os dejamos llegar a vuestra puta arcadia. Por eso cuando os den las armas nos montáis un batallón Azov.


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Varios países de la UE piden a sus ciudadanos que se abstengan de ir a luchar a Ucrania
> 
> Siete países de la Unión Europea, entre ellos Francia, Alemania, Italia y España*, pidieron este lunes a sus ciudadanos que se abstengan de ofrecerse como voluntarios para ayudar a Ucrania a combatir la ofensiva rusa, en una declaración de sus ministros de Justicia.
> 
> Los ministros de esos siete miembros de la Unión Europea *"desanimaron unánimemente a los europeos a unirse" a las filas de los combatientes voluntarios*, según un comunicado emitido tras la reunión del llamado Grupo Vendôme, publicado por el ministerio belga.



Algún dato positivo tiene que haber. El mensajito de los pepinos rusos ha quedado claro.


----------



## No al NOM (29 Mar 2022)

Hay que eliminar a los nazis son demonios


----------



## No al NOM (29 Mar 2022)

Por alguna razón están parasitados con el odio y la venganza hacia ideales, en este caso odian a Rusia, el día de mañana puedes ser tú


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Abstenuto (29 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> A muchos se les ha olvidado que mataron a ostias a un boxeador profesional por haber entrenado con unos rusos.
> Propaganda rusa? Todos lo vimos.



¿Puedes poner enlace de eso?


----------



## NPI (29 Mar 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Pakistán, ojo a las declaraciones sobre el tema de Afganistán, ya no es por los contrato firmados. Pakistán firma importantes acuerdos con Rusia para comprar gas y trigo pese a las sanciones occidentales
> 
> Entre rusia y la india, se potenciará las compras entre ellos el intercambio de rublos y rupias que ya había, aunque era tendencia de antes.








Países donde la rupia es la moneda oficial:
- República de la India (1.380.004,390 hab.)
- República Democrática Socialista de Sri Lanka (21.919.000 hab.)
- República Islámica de Pakistán (220.892.331 hab.)
- República Federal Democrática de Nepal (29.136.808 hab.)
- República de Mauricio (1.265.740 hab.)
- República de Seychelles (98.462 hab.)
- República de Indonesia (273.523.621 hab.)
- República de Maldivas (540.542 hab.)
Fuente: Banco Mundial - Datos (2020)


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> ¿Puedes poner enlace de eso?











Un grupo neonazi ucraniano reivindica la ejecución 'por equidistante' de Maxim Ryndovskiy, luchador ucraniano de MMA


Las redes sociales se han llenado de unas imágenes más que crueles. Un grupo neonazi de Ucrania ha reivindicado la ejecución de un deportista -de su propio país- a través de las re




www.marca.com


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## keylargof (29 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



Ahora los rusos ya no serán sometidos al NWO de la UE, que suerte tienen de vivir en la libertad y prosperidad ruskis.


----------



## willbeend (29 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ahí tienes a Australia, que es una mina de hierro , oro, uranio y carbón junto con un surtidor de gas y unas cuantas ovejas y da de vivir a la europea a 26M de personas. O Canadá, que es parecido.



Pues ojo, que por lo visto tienen que matar camellos para que no se beban la poca agua que tienen...


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Ahora los rusos ya no serán sometidos al NWO de la UE, que suerte tienen de vivir en la libertad y prosperidad ruskis.



Se van a perder a nuestros menas, pelofritos, chuchos y moronegros varios. Se van a quedar son sus familas heteropatriarcales. Lamentable desde luego.


----------



## podemita medio (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## NPI (29 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Ellos son más expertos en pederastia. En NYC hay buenas pizzerias.



Pizzagate demócrata


----------



## keylargof (29 Mar 2022)

Me comentan que el Batallón de Azov acaban de entrar en un centro de la ONCE y se han llevado a todo los perros y los bastones, y han lijado los carteles en braille del edificio. Malditos sean!


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## keylargof (29 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Se van a perder a nuestros menas, pelofritos, chuchos y moronegros varios. Se van a quedar son sus familas heteropatriarcales. Lamentable desde luego.



Deberías ir alli macho, no malgastes aquí tu vida


----------



## bubibartra (29 Mar 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Eso díselo a Kadirov y sus chechenos. Seguro que cumplen a rajatabla la convención de Ginebra.



Tofo lo que sega visto de ellos EN ESTA GUERRA es muuuucho más civilizado que lo hecho por los ucranianos ultras.


----------



## NEKRO (29 Mar 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> ¿Puedes poner enlace de eso?



*El grupo neonazi ucraniano reclama la ejecución del luchador ucraniano de MMA Maxim Ryndovskiy*
Algunos videos horribles han circulado en las redes sociales de Ryndovskiy siendo torturado

Un grupo neonazi en Ucrania se atribuyó la responsabilidad de la ejecución de un atleta ucraniano llamado *Maxim Ryndovskiy* en las redes sociales.


El luchador está acusado de haber entrenado con luchadores rusos de MMA en medio del conflicto en curso entre *Rusia* y *Ucrania* .

“Un atleta e ídolo de la juventud, un judío, fue fusilado”, dicen.


*Ryndovskiy* , luchador de artes marciales mixtas, nació en 1993, es de peso medio, pesa casi 84 kilogramos y mide 1,80 metros de altura. Tiene una victoria y ninguna derrota en su historial. No hay más comunicación oficial, y no se sabe realmente si el luchador sigue vivo o no.

También circula el rumor de que el luchador se había entrenado en un club checheno. *MMA Ahmat* , que es muy conocida, tiene casi medio millón de seguidores en diferentes redes sociales y promociona a grandes luchadores de Rusia.









Ukrainian neo-Nazi group lays claim to execution of Ukrainian MMA fighter Maxim Ryndovskiy


A neo-Nazi group in Ukraine has claimed responsibility for the execution of a Ukrainian athlete named Maxim Ryndovskiy on social media. The wrestler is accused of having trained




www.marca.com


----------



## NEKRO (29 Mar 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Pues ojo, que por lo visto tienen que matar camellos para que no se beban la poca agua que tienen...



Fue hace dos años








¿Por qué sacrifica Australia miles de camellos y dromedarios salvajes desde helicópteros?


Sacrificar 10.000 animales salvajes ha sido la controvertida medida que han puesto en marcha las autoridades australianas ante la grave sequía que sufre el país.




www.nationalgeographic.es


----------



## Bocanegra (29 Mar 2022)

comienza a salir en los grandes medios


----------



## willbeend (29 Mar 2022)

Aunque estemos muy lejos de una situacion similar, el simil entre Ucrania y España, podria ser un golpe de estado de la extrema derecha cuando empiece a haber hambre y que la OTAN defienda a las republicas rebeldes de Cataluña y Pais Vasco, que serian las que menos simpatizan con esa ideologia, o al menos eso parece a la hora de ir a echar la papeleta.

Ahi el batallon azov lo montarian los españoles, para ir sacuediendo a tractoria por un lado y a los mineros por la otra...

Para frenar a las hordas cristofascistas, deberia haber una zona de exclusion aerea por parte de la NATO en seguida y por su puesto que Marruecos morderia por abajo


----------



## willbeend (29 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Fue hace dos años
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, despues de los incendios aquellos que sufrieron. Culparon a los camellos... menos mal que no se liaron a disparar a los novacunados desde helicopteros...


----------



## dedalo00 (29 Mar 2022)

En los restos de los #nazis destruidos, el ejército de la $DPR encontró documentos de un mercenario #británico:

Shaun Pinner, nacido en 1973, sirvió en la 36ª Brigada de Marines de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## Poo (29 Mar 2022)

Hola buenas noches, soy nuevo y no he leido los 2524 paginas, hay alguien tan amable de decirme si ya hay fecha pa la destruccion total? gracias muchas hermosos


----------



## .Kaikus (29 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Pues no le ha hecho una puta mierda.
> 
> Por cierto, suka es perro en polaco. Ya sabemos que basura formaba entre otros el Azov.



Y puta en ruso !!!.


----------



## NEKRO (29 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> De Pepe Escobar:
> 
> EL PRÓXIMO DESASTRE ITALIANO
> De un análisis estratégico realizado por un agente de inteligencia italiano de la vieja escuela,
> ...



Cambias Italia y pones España y al final estamos en la misma situación


----------



## .Kaikus (29 Mar 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> 300€ es un precio más acorde a la zona. Y ahora incluso menos, porque con 10.000 misiles anticarro de los últimos modelos de toda Europa pululando por Ucrania los RPG son como muy de pobres.



En el video parece que le tiro con un rpg, un atgm, lo habria noqueado, la granada-cohete resbalo por la torreta y el chorro de fuego de 2.500 grados de temperatura, se perdio por un costado, han tenido mucha suerte los carristas esos...


----------



## .Kaikus (29 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Por cierto, al final el T-72 ruso si resiste el ATGM NLAW.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003640



Pues no era un rpg, entonces esta claro el porque del fallo, ese misil se disparo demasiado cerca del carro...

PD- El tirador del atgm deberia conocer las caracteristicas del arma que dispara.


----------



## .Kaikus (29 Mar 2022)

Diogenes42 dijo:


> A ese NLAW no le ha dado tiempo a armarse. Necesita al menos 20 metros para ello. El ucro que lo ha disparado ha hecho el canelo.
> Si ese NLAW hubiera estallado en condiciones, ese T-72 hubiera quedado inservible



El misil ni habra alcanzado su velocidad de crucero y cuando golpea la torreta resbala, tenia que dejarlo andar un poco mas...


----------



## arriqui (29 Mar 2022)

Life park dijo:


> Y la Zarzuela



Y los zojos, las zorejas, y las zuñas de los pies


----------



## Simo Hayha (29 Mar 2022)

Stugna destruye orcotanque

a


----------



## Decimus (29 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> La gente en Ucrania empieza a despertar esto de volar las infraestructuras pirarse los militronchos y quedarse medio muertos el resto, ya no les cuadra,
> 
> 
> *Muchachos de Odessa contra las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania: “Empiecen a cagar, no volverán a Lviv”*
> ...



Propaganda


----------



## Oso Polar (29 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Este vídeo no es de ahora. Es antiguo.



2014-2015 cuando las tropas del Donbass entraron en Mauripol.


----------



## Simo Hayha (29 Mar 2022)

Artilleria ucrania desnazifica su país de orcorrusos


----------



## Simo Hayha (29 Mar 2022)

Civiles rusos publican un video donde denuncian que han sido reclutados a la fuerza y mandado a morir a Ucrania


----------



## Simo Hayha (29 Mar 2022)

Ucranio captura fragoneta cargada de municiones


----------



## SkullandPhones (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (29 Mar 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


>



Bonitos difuntos de azov  ya son historia


----------



## No al NOM (29 Mar 2022)

En parte habéis contribuido a la extinción del batallón pedófilo neonazi Azov, quedaos con eso xD y que recibieron bombas hasta reventar en sus últimas semanas de vida


----------



## Simo Hayha (29 Mar 2022)

HÉROE ucrania lista para derribar orcoaviones

Haciendo números gordos me sale que cada guerrera de estas vale por 436.400 de nuestros holgazanes filonazirrusos (y podría cruzarles la cara de lao a lao)


----------



## No al NOM (29 Mar 2022)

En definitiva, los idiotas Ucranianos nacionalistas se han convertido en los extremistas mártires de Europa, igual que Isis en Oriente. Fin


----------



## No al NOM (29 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> HÉROE ucrania lista para derribar orcoaviones
> 
> Haciendo números gordos me sale que cada guerrera de estas vale por 436.400 de nuestros holgazanes filonazirrusos (y podría cruzarles la cara de lao a lao)



A esa la podemos violar igual que cuando pillemos a la puta de tu madre. Y que de gracias que no la entregamos a los chechenos


----------



## Simo Hayha (29 Mar 2022)

El alcalde de Irpin confirma que la ciudad ha sido completamente desnazificada


----------



## No al NOM (29 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> El alcalde de Irpin confirma que irpin ha sido completamente desnazificada



Muerte a ese Nazi. Muerte a los pedófilos


----------



## clapham5 (29 Mar 2022)

1998 - 1 EURO - 166 pesetas 
2022 - 1 EURO - 166 rublos 
2023 - 1 EURO - 1 rublo


----------



## Simo Hayha (29 Mar 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> A esa la podemos violar igual que cuando pillemos a la puta de tu madre. Y que de gracias que no la entregamos a los chechenos



Las mujeres no tienen la culpa de que el pueblo ucranio esté derrotando al fascismo ruso, deberías hablar de ellas con respeto.


----------



## SkullandPhones (29 Mar 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Muerte a ese Nazi. Muerte a los pedófilos



NO te sulfures, pancho.


----------



## SkullandPhones (29 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> 1998 - 1 EURO - 166 pesetas
> 2022 - 1 EURO - 166 rublos
> 2023 - 1 EURO - 1 rublo



Coño, el ridículo enfermo mental que no dio ni una en el levantamiento PACO del pruzex.


----------



## Simo Hayha (29 Mar 2022)

Civiles reciben con abrazos a los voluntarios georgianos que han liberado su pueblo de orcupantes


----------



## Simo Hayha (29 Mar 2022)

Otra HÉROE ucrania caminando entre los restos humeantes de una orcolumna


----------



## Simo Hayha (29 Mar 2022)

No pasarán!


----------



## Simo Hayha (29 Mar 2022)

Deja que tu corazón se innunde de orgullo y tranquilidad sabiendo que España pertenece a la alianza militar más poderosa de la historia. No te resistas, abandona el orcomal.


----------



## Epicii (29 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> No pasarán!



-El batallón Azov ha salido del grupo-


----------



## No al NOM (29 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Las mujeres no tienen la culpa de que el pueblo ucranio esté derrotando al fascismo ruso, deberías hablar de ellas con respeto.





SkullandPhones dijo:


> NO te sulfures, pancho.



A callar hijos de puta, merecéis la muerte más dolorosa. Yo lo haría encantado y no dejaría huella de vosotros


----------



## No al NOM (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (29 Mar 2022)

Jefes Nazis desnazificados. Convertidos en carbón de barbacoa


----------



## No al NOM (29 Mar 2022)

21 losers pasados a mejor vida


----------



## Simo Hayha (29 Mar 2022)

la UNIÓN EUROPEA también es una alianza del bien, donde los países resuelven sus discrepancias con diálogo y diplomacia, sin tener que amenazar, invadir, matar y destrozar como hace orcorusia. Que hay que sacrificar algo? pues claro, como en la vida misma.


----------



## Simo Hayha (29 Mar 2022)

Miembro del parlamento ruso está luchando por Ucrania


----------



## Abstenuto (29 Mar 2022)

El Mano dijo:


> Entrevista (más) completa:



Si es cierto que la cara es el espejo del alma, entonces este tío está enfermo

Detalles de su biografía:

" En 2003, ingresó a la escuela de autores "Man among People" del psicólogo ruso Absalom Podvodny, de la que se graduó en 2010"

Povodny es un "escritor, poeta, filósofo, esoterista, psicólogo y astrólogo ruso"
| submarinas de Absalón Ciencia | Fandom

"Desde 1988, A. Podvodny comenzó a desarrollar su propio concepto de salud combinando enfoques físicos y energéticos, como resultado de lo cual se crearon la gimnasia curativa "Drop" y el concepto original del llamado masaje físico-etérico, que continúa desarrollándose hasta el día de hoy. Desde 1994, ha estado realizando sistemáticamente sesiones de entrenamiento práctico en gimnasia y masaje en diferentes ciudades de Rusia y en el extranjero (Ucrania, Bielorrusia, Letonia, Polonia)."
El hombre entre la gente (Enseñanzas de Absalón bajo el agua) - Nueva Era (Nueva Era) - Todo para el estudiante (twirpx.com)

__________________

Estudió teología en el Instituto de Santo Tomás de Aquino de Kiev

_________________

Cuidado con este bicho, que tiene pinta de ser uno de esos visionarios fanáticos con una enorme inteligencia instrumental

"En 2005, se unió al partido de la Hermandad [prorruso y anti-OTAN] y fue vicepresidente del partido, Dmytro Korchynskyi. Participó repetidamente en las conferencias del "Movimiento Euroasiático Internacional" de Alexander Dugin, donde se opuso activamente a la Revolución Naranja."

Aleksey Arestovych - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Simo Hayha (29 Mar 2022)

Por si los orcos no tuviesen bastante de lo que preocuparse, últimamente se ven muchos vehículos invasores reventados por explosivos enterrados en las carreteras.


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (29 Mar 2022)

El InMundo


----------



## ccartech (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (29 Mar 2022)

Cuando los orcos atacaron depósitos de combustibles en Lviv, los orcotrolles del kremlim empezaron a difundir propaganda diciendo que las fotos eran de canadá. Resulta que un bombero llevaba una chaqueta de Edmonton porque el parque de bomberos de esa ciudad les ha estado enviando equipamiento que les sobraba. Los orcos no desaprovechan ninguna oportunidad para mentir, confundir y faltar a la verdad.


----------



## Argentium (29 Mar 2022)

*Un portavoz del Kremlin aseguró que Rusia solo usaría armas nucleares de verse amenazada la “existencia del estado”*
Dmitry Peskov sostuvo en una entrevista con PBS Newshour que “cualquiera sea el resultado de la operación en Ucrania, no es motivo para el uso de un arma nuclear. Sin embargo aclaró: “*Tenemos un concepto de seguridad que establece muy claramente que solo cuando existe una amenaza para la existencia del estado *en *nuestro país podemos usar y realmente usaremos armas nucleares para eliminar la amenaza”.*

_Respecto de la falta de gas en países europeos, quienes obtienen gran parte del suministro de Rusia, insistió en la necesidad de que el servicio sea pagado en rublos y completó: *“Definitivamente, no vamos a hacer de esto una caridad y enviar gas gratis a Europa Occidental”*._


----------



## dedalo00 (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (29 Mar 2022)

La torreta de un orcotanque a 30 metros de donde debería estar


----------



## Homero+10 (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (29 Mar 2022)

Ucranios liberan un pueblo que llevaba ocupado un mes por los orcos


----------



## troperker (29 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1003424



donse se puede encontrar el video para poder subirlo en otros sitios alguien lo tiene


----------



## Demodé (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Demodé (29 Mar 2022)

TESTIMONIOS DE MARIUPOL CUESTIONAN LA VERDAD OFICIAL. BATALLÓN AZOV Y NACIONALISTAS UCRANIANOS.







uacd.tv


----------



## Magick (29 Mar 2022)

Bellingcat informa que el ministro de Defensa ruso, Shoigu, y otros altos funcionarios rusos, incluido posiblemente el presidente Putin, residen en búnkeres nucleares en los montes Urales.


----------



## Magick (29 Mar 2022)

*Militantes y mercenarios de 62 países del mundo están en Ucrania*

En Ucrania hay militantes, terroristas y mercenarios de una cuarta parte de los países del mundo.

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso informó de que militantes, mercenarios y terroristas de 62 países del mundo se encuentran actualmente en el territorio de Ucrania. Estamos hablando de 6.595 mercenarios, terroristas y mercenarios extranjeros que llegaron al territorio de Ucrania, incluso después del inicio de la operación militar especial rusa, aunque en realidad, el número de ellos puede ser mucho mayor, ya que el movimiento de combatientes y mercenarios es prácticamente incontrolado.

Hasta la fecha, se sabe que hay mercenarios de países como Polonia, Suecia, Alemania, EE. UU., Gran Bretaña, Bielorrusia, Turquía, Canadá, Corea del Sur, Israel, Somalia, etc. en el territorio de Ucrania. Al mismo tiempo, según fuentes ucranianas, estamos hablando de más de 20 mil mercenarios extranjeros. Sin embargo, los expertos llaman la atención sobre el hecho de que después de que la parte rusa comenzara a llevar a cabo ataques de alta precisión, el número de mercenarios en el territorio de Ucrania ha disminuido significativamente: algunos de ellos murieron y otros optaron por abandonar el territorio de Ucrania por su propia voluntad.

Cabe destacar que los terroristas de una serie de organizaciones que son ampliamente conocidas en el mundo también pueden estar ubicados en el territorio de Ucrania, en particular, estamos hablando de militantes proturcos.






На Украине находятся боевики и наемники из 62 стран мира


На Украине находятся боевики, террористы и наемники из четверти стран мира




avia.pro


----------



## Magick (29 Mar 2022)

El presidente de Rusia predice que los países comenzarán a convertir sus "activos de papel y electrónicos" en "reservas reales de materias primas" como "tierra, alimentos y oro", "en el futuro inmediato".


----------



## Magick (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (29 Mar 2022)

troperker dijo:


> donse se puede encontrar el video para poder subirlo en otros sitios alguien lo tiene



Aquí lo tienes.


----------



## Simo Hayha (29 Mar 2022)

Analisto orcorruso dice en TV que que se han cumplido los peores presagios; una larga y sangrienta guerra en Ucrania.


----------



## Mabuse (29 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Porque "hoy como ayer seguimos desobedeciendo a la guerra de Ucrania y al resto de las 51 guerras activas en el mundo". "Mientras los Estados adornan la barbarie de la guerra con su propaganda patriótica, insistimos en el derecho universal a renunciar a las armas y a que las personas decidan libremente su destino. Nadie debería verse obligado a elegir entre uno y otro lado del matadero", subraya el manifiesto.
> 
> Denuncian el reclutamiento forzoso para los hombres de entre 18 y 60 años que ha establecido el Gobierno ucraniano, "convirtiendo en clandestinos a miles de jóvenes y adultos que se niegan a combatir, y a los que las bandas paramilitares detienen en controles de carretera y a la salida de las ciudades". Además, critican al Gobierno ruso por "engañar y coaccionar a los soldados para que no abandonen las filas de su armada". Mientras la Unión Europea "niega asilo político a los desertores de ambos bandos, envía armas a la zona y anuncia el incremento de su presupuesto militar". La guerra "acelera la crisis energética y medioambiental global, y amenaza aún más la economía de las personas vulnerables y de los países empobrecidos".
> 
> ...



Ya, con buenas palabras se para a los nazis, de detienen en el aire los misiles de la OTAN y llega la paz mundial. Dos no pelean si uno no quiere, el que no quiere con suerte sólo muere.


----------



## Magick (29 Mar 2022)

Actualización: El Kremlin: Rusia no tiene la intención de enviar sus fuerzas a ningún país de la OTAN a menos que se vean obligados a hacerlo.
3:48 · 29 de marzo de 2022


----------



## Magick (29 Mar 2022)

¡Es vergonzoso que el presidente de los Estados Unidos necesite tener esto!


----------



## Simo Hayha (29 Mar 2022)

Demodé dijo:


>



Ya se ha explicado varias veces en este hilo que eso es mentira. No es más que propaganda generada por las orcogranjas de trolles rusos para engatusar a nuestros retarded. Estos son los jefes de la policia de Kiev


----------



## bigmaller (29 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Mereces un tiro en la nuca.



Si no sabes pa que te metes.


----------



## bigmaller (29 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Todo lo que quieras. En Vascongadas recibís a los ucranianos como héroes y les ensñais a hablar vasco.
> 
> En Vascongadas teneis los mismos métodos que en Ucrania. A ver si acabais de igual forma...



A los castellanos tambien les enseñamos si quieren. De hecho, es una muestra de convivencia aprender el idioma del pueblo a donde emigras. Aunque no te haga falta para el dia a dia. Es una muestra de respeto.


----------



## Simo Hayha (29 Mar 2022)

Por cierto, la constitución ucraniana prohibe explícitamente llevar símbolos de totalitarismos y cita textualmente el nazismo y el comunismo.








Putin está jugando con vuestras cabecitas. Os ha hecho el cerebro pepsicola.


----------



## apocalippsis (29 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Eso no es un NLAW, no es una carga hueca HEAT que impacta desde la vertical a 1 metro de distancia, es un impacto directo en la torre intentando hacer explotar la munición que lleva en el cargador automático.
> 
> Pero solo ha sido un rasguño el tanque esta plenamente operativo. Seguramente el blindaje del propio tanque junto con los ladrillos del blindaje reactivo Kontakt-1 hayan parado la carga HEAT del lanzacohetes y no haya habido penetración.
> 
> Por cierto, mucho entrenamiento Yanki y tal pero ese puto Nazi es un mierda, un inutil, de lo que me alegro. No sabe tirar a un tanque en esas condiciones tan ventajosas. Si hubiera apuntado y acertado en la zona trasera de la torre esa carga Heat seguramente habría penetrado y hubiera hecho explotar el tanque.



El legendario NLAW contra el T-72 mod.1989





__





Легендарный NLAW против Т-72 обр.1989 года.. | Военный Осведомитель | VK


Легендарный NLAW против Т-72 обр.1989 года




vk.com


----------



## No al NOM (29 Mar 2022)

Cuando las criaturas empiezen a ver las torturas en Twitter que están rulando, se les va a quedar buen cuerpo. Tanto Zelenky y tanto Ucrania y lavado de cerebro para mandarles millones a esos criminales torturadores


----------



## No al NOM (29 Mar 2022)

Cómo unos seres humanos pueden acumular tanto odio hacia otros seres humanos que no les hicieron nada. Esos civiles torturados durante 8 años. Zelensky debería ir a un tribunal de la Haya. Junto a todos los que le siguen en el Gobierno y Alcaldes que han financiado a esos grupos. Esto va a llevar años darles condena y cazarlos


----------



## Magick (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (29 Mar 2022)

Espectacular César Vidal, los nazis en Ucrania llevan décadas matando






Cesar Vidal DESTRUYE a los OTANistas del foro, adoradores del viejo chocho y del DIABLO


A partir del minuto 4. Los nazis del siglo XXI, que hubieran sido ejecutados incluso por Hitler. Por recibir las órdenes del judío Zelensky, a su vez puesto por el judío Soros, que traicionó a muchos judíos en su época. Adoradores de Biden. Adoradores del mierda de Sanchez. Adoradores del Diablo




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Triyuga (29 Mar 2022)

*Estamos presenciando algo más que el enfrentamiento entre Rusia y la OTAN: una sublevación contra el orden mundial anglosajón*


La reina Isabel II del Reino Unido saluda a Bill Gates en el Castillo de Windsor



Por Marcelo Ramírez.- A poco más de un mes de iniciada la guerra en Ucrania comienzan a confirmarse las presunciones que expresan que lo que estamos presenciando es mucho más que una operación militar o una guerra entre dos naciones, más aún, podríamos afirmar sin temor a equivocarnos que es más profundo todavía que el enfrentamiento entre Rusia y una OTAN agazapada tras Ucrania.
Lo que estamos viviendo es un cambio de época. Observamos una sublevación global contra el orden mundial, instalado por el mundo anglosajón de acuerdo a sus intereses, y simplemente nos encaminamos a un cambio que refleje las nuevas realidades que hoy representan las potencias emergentes que vienen a reclamar su lugar de acuerdo a su importancia creciente.
En cada una de las áreas que podemos escoger para determinar qué es una potencia, la situación se repite. Sea la tecnología, la economía real, la producción industrial, el diseño de nuevas tecnologías, la producción de energías o cualquier otro espacio de interés, Rusia, China, India, Indonesia, entre otros, concentran la mayor cuota de poder.
Aún el área militar no puede abstraerse de esta realidad, como muestra de ello podemos considerar que los misiles hipersónicos solo están en servicio en Rusia y se cree que en China también, Occidente está a más de una década de un desarrollo propio.
Solo hay dos áreas en que el mundo anglosajón sigue conservando su primacía casi absoluta, una es la que tiene que ver con el entretenimiento y la información en Occidente especialmente, pero con notables extensiones hacia el resto del mundo y la otra es en la estructura organizativa global.
La mayoría de los organismos internacionales están bajo control casi exclusivo de Occidente al igual que las estructuras que permiten el funcionamiento del sistema financiero que aceita la maquinaria económica.
En ambos frentes, los sublevados intentan hacer pie, aunque no cabe duda que en la materia de comunicación es donde encuentran más dificultades, pues en la estructura mencionada ya comenzamos a apreciar que hace años que han venido poniendo a punto sus propias organizaciones para generar una red paralela que le permita suplantar los mecanismos bajo control de Occidente.
Rusia ha decidido jugar fuera de los marcos que establece el mundo anglosajón, el error que han cometido hasta la fecha quienes intentaron otras sublevaciones fue el de intentar jugar en beneficio propio con las reglas de ese mismo Occidente. Por supuesto que esas reglas están puestas para beneficiar a los poderosos, pero si eso no alcanza, recurren a árbitros que las interpretan de acuerdo a sus necesidades.
Podemos recordar cómo la globalización generaba acuerdos como los Tratados de Libre Comercio hechos a medida de las necesidades de las corporaciones de los países líderes, y si alguien ponía en riesgo esas reglas era llevado a tribunales internacionales como el del CIADI que casi sin excepción fallaba a favor de las corporaciones.
Un sistema cerrado que no permitía la emergencia de un poder independiente que pueda comprometer al existente.
Rusia y China a sabiendas de lo que iba a suceder han trabajado en una arquitectura financiera que les permita actuar en forma independiente, haciendo en consecuencia, una economía que pueda resistir un posible ataque como el que hoy Rusia experimenta y empieza a sortear.
La actitud occidental de superioridad parece impedir una profunda comprensión de la realidad, la propaganda que con mucha efectividad lleva a cabo empieza a ser tóxica para sus propios mentores que creen en los relatos de la prensa sobre el infierno que se abate sobre Rusia y cómo Occidente puede llevarla a la Edad Media simplemente con sanciones de todo tipo.
Sin embargo, la realidad es esquiva y termina por ser, además, impensada. Rusia devuelve los golpes que recibe con imaginación y como decíamos al inicio, fuera de los marcos establecidos por Occidente, consiguiendo efectos inesperados para los sancionadores.
El mundo anglosajón financiero que basa su poder en el dólar y en una alternativa controlada como es el euro, bloqueó los fondos rusos en el exterior para producir un ataque contra el rublo y de esa manera desestabilizar la economía rusa. Una fórmula probada en muchos países, generar corridas bancarias forzando devaluaciones que generan crisis que desestabilizan a las naciones víctimas.
Rusia debía arrodillarse ante el poder y pedir clemencia, sacar de la presidencia a Putin y capitular en su rebeldía. Rusia se fragmentaría luego y entonces Occidente se enfocaría sobre su enemigo estratégico que es China.
Pero Moscú no siguió este camino y respondió con medidas inesperadas como rechazar las ventas de sus productos en dólares y euros. Esa medida ha resultado impensada y produjo el repunte del rublo y una estabilidad en los últimos días planteando un problema adicional, no solo Rusia no cede, sino que acelera un proceso de desdolarización mundial que China comienza a aprovechar para posicionar el yuan en lugar del dólar.










Estamos presenciando algo más que el enfrentamiento entre Rusia y la OTAN: una sublevación contra el orden mundial anglosajón







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## No al NOM (29 Mar 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> *Estamos presenciando algo más que el enfrentamiento entre Rusia y la OTAN: una sublevación contra el orden mundial anglosajón*
> 
> 
> La reina Isabel II del Reino Unido saluda a Bill Gates en el Castillo de Windsor
> ...


----------



## mazuste (29 Mar 2022)

Osea: Roban las reservas en divisas del Banco Central de Rusia depositadas en el extranjero,
pero el malo es Putin porque exige que el gas que exporta Rusia a Europa sea pagado en rublos.
No engañan a nadie.


----------



## Simo Hayha (29 Mar 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Cuando las criaturas empiezen a ver las torturas en Twitter que están rulando, se les va a quedar buen cuerpo. Tanto Zelenky y tanto Ucrania y lavado de cerebro para mandarles millones a esos criminales torturadores



No hace falta ir a tweeter, aqui te estoy posteando todos los días como orcorrusia está TORTURANDO al pueblo ucranio, matando miles de civiles, destruyendo sus infraestructuras, arrasando sus ciudades.

Espero y deseo que el pueblo ucranio tenga los medios y la entereza para matar a todos y cada uno de los orcos que pretenden invadirlos. En ello están.


----------



## amcxxl (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (29 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> No hace falta ir a tweeter, aqui te estoy posteando todos los días como orcorrusia está TORTURANDO al pueblo ucranio, matando miles de civiles, destruyendo sus infraestructuras, arrasando sus ciudades.
> 
> Espero y deseo que el pueblo ucranio tenga los medios y la entereza para matar a todos y cada uno de los orcos que pretenden invadirlos. En ello están.



Yo no veo muertes de civiles. Sólo civiles asesinados en Donbass, y Sobre todo Mariupol se están viendo horrores que tú defiendes. Esos mismos han utilizado a los civiles como escudos humanos.

Cuídate que no te pase nada...

Que como haya oportunidad vas a llorar


----------



## visaman (29 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Es la estrategia usada en Siria, amedrentar por ejemplo con las decapitaciones…el resultado es que falló. En la OTAN están fallando de forma estrepitosa los grupos de PSYOP.



se nos va de las manos la coyuntura histórico artística o algo


----------



## mazuste (29 Mar 2022)

Así es como se entiende la libertad y la soberania en la guerra de Biden y Zelenski en Ucrania…. 
El fascismo nazi dejando su huella en los cuerpos de los niños por ellos masacrados.


----------



## afiestas (29 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1003896



Cada vez más cerquita...

Enviado desde mi SM-N986B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Triyuga (29 Mar 2022)

*Patógenos mortales clandestinos: así infiltraron en Ucrania los biolaboratorios militares de Estados Unidos*









El Ministerio de Defensa ruso reveló nueva información sobre los esquivos laboratorios biológicos financiados por EEUU descubiertos en el este de Ucrania en el marco de su operación especial en la nación, y esta noticia recibió una dimensión totalmente nueva al revelarse que en ellos estaba involucrado Hunter Biden, hijo del presidente de EEUU.
Una operación de 2.100 millones de dólares que explora algunos de los virus más mortíferos en al menos 30 laboratorios, bajo el patrocinio del Pentágono y de tres empresas privadas: Sputnik destapa el programa clandestino de laboratorios biológicos de EEUU.
De hecho, este programa no era de dominio público porque a pesar de estar operando en 25 Estados, emplea a civiles que no tienen que rendir cuentas ante el Congreso y pueden eludir la ley debido a la falta de supervisión directa.
La existencia de este programa ha sido confirmada nada menos que por la subsecretaria de Estado para Asuntos Políticos, Victoria Nuland, en una audiencia del Comité del Senado el 8 de marzo. A pesar de ello, ha sido desestimada por la mayoría de los medios de comunicación estadounidenses que tildaron la situación de «conspiración», en un esfuerzo desesperado por esconder bajo la alfombra uno de los secretos mejor guardados de EEUU dentro de Ucrania.
Aunque el programa en sí es mucho más amplio — se extiende por África, Oriente Medio y el Sudeste Asiático — , es su rama ucraniana la que ha estado causando ansiedad en el Pentágono, así como en la Administración Biden, por el temor de que pueda caer en manos de las fuerzas rusas.
Entonces, ¿qué ha estado ocurriendo exactamente en los laboratorios biológicos de Estados Unidos en Ucrania?









Patógenos mortales clandestinos: así infiltraron en Ucrania los biolaboratorios militares de Estados Unidos







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## visaman (29 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham lo ha dicho ya 111 veces y lo repetira por penultima vez
> 
> *Rusia no se retirara de los territorios conquistados . *
> 
> ...



solo por se r tan agorero te mereces dos colmilluas


----------



## MarketMaker (29 Mar 2022)

afiestas dijo:


> Cada vez más cerquita...
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N986B mediante Tapatalk



Está a punto de repostar en vuelo, al lado hay un stratotanker...


----------



## mazuste (29 Mar 2022)

El asedio a Mariupol fue organizado por los nazis ucranianos de la OTAN, 
usando masivamente escudos humanos. Se debe combatir la manipulación
mercenaria de los marsupios, ayestaranes y demás podredumbre mediática
española y del resto de Europa: los alabarderos de la panzer división mediática.
Periodismo de dólares por mentir.


----------



## afiestas (29 Mar 2022)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Está a punto de repostar en vuelo, al lado hay un stratotanker...



Ahí lo tienes...










Enviado desde mi SM-N986B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## visaman (29 Mar 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> 100.000$ tirados a la basura, y todo para destruir un tanque de los 80



no te creas estaba tuneado full quipe con overboster intercoleer y 6 turbos con munición explosiva destructora del mal o algo


----------



## visaman (29 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Es un rpg y es un t-72 actualizado. El rpg no pasa de los 10.000 pavos. Y ya le doy mucho.



y en el mercado negro ucro?


----------



## visaman (29 Mar 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> Pero a ver, estás subestimando la imbecilidad de los líderes occidentales que solo por joder a Putin son capaces de destruir la economía de sus países, pagando medio euro más por un litro de diésel, y hablando de pagar 3-5 veces más por el gas de forBiden antes que seguir comprando a Rusia.
> 
> En España el PSOE es el partido más votado.
> 
> Nunca, nunca, subestimes la imbecilidad del mundo progre.



se nos va de las manos la idiocracia esta en la que vivimos con suma inflación


----------



## mazuste (29 Mar 2022)

*Ucrania: el Ministerio de la Verdad*


----------



## lefebre (29 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Muchas de esas familias de refugiados han perdido todo lo que tenian, yo vi un robo en la autopista y duro segundos, los hijos de puta huelen donde esta el dinero, mejor que los pastores alemanes adiestrados.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1002741



Normal ¿Que esperan viniendo a España? ¿Se creen que tampoco las van a violar o que?


----------



## amcxxl (29 Mar 2022)

Kadyrov, Pushilin y el general resucitado ese del 8º ejercito planeando la liquidacion de la escoria restante de Mariupol


Ignora a Kiev, ignora a Kharkov (donde estoy), ignora al resto de Ucrania: ESTO es lo importante, aquí es donde se está llevando a cabo LA batalla: el caldero del este de Ucrania, alrededor de Kramatorsk. 

Aquí están atrapados 60.000 combatientes, el grueso de las AFU. 
No tienen posibilidad de reabastecimiento ni de refuerzos, y se han quedado sin gasolina. 
Una vez que hayan sido neutralizados (de una forma u otra), todo lo demás en Ucrania caerá y la guerra terminará.


Hoy, en Berdyansk, las fuerzas especiales rusas allanaron la casa del sanguinario líder nazi de Pravy Sektor, Viktor Plotnikov Ivanovich, apodado "Bacha". Tiene más de 50 crímenes probados detrás de él, desde asesinatos de civiles hasta tortura de prisioneros. Su casa era un museo nazi.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (29 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Pues no le ha hecho una puta mierda.
> 
> Por cierto, suka es perro en polaco. Ya sabemos que basura formaba entre otros el Azov.



Perro en polaco es ¨pies¨, perra es ¨suka¨ en polaco, en ruso (cyka) y en ucraniano.

No nos hagamos pajas si no hablamos idiomas, por favor.


----------



## Mitrofán (29 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Países donde la rupia es la moneda oficial:
> - República de la India (1.380.004,390 hab.)
> - República Democrática Socialista de Sri Lanka (21.919.000 hab.)
> - República Islámica de Pakistán (220.892.331 hab.)
> ...



todas esas rupias son como los pesos en en hispanoamérica, sólo tienen en común el nombre


----------



## Trajanillo (29 Mar 2022)

afiestas dijo:


> Ahí lo tienes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No tiene mucho sentido tener a los cazas dando vueltas por ahí si no tienen ninguna alarma, para vigilar ya están los AWACS y otro tipo de aviones.


----------



## Mitrofán (29 Mar 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Aunque estemos muy lejos de una situacion similar, el simil entre Ucrania y España, podria ser un golpe de estado de la extrema derecha cuando empiece a haber hambre y que la OTAN defienda a las republicas rebeldes de Cataluña y Pais Vasco, que serian las que menos simpatizan con esa ideologia, o al menos eso parece a la hora de ir a echar la papeleta.
> 
> Ahi el batallon azov lo montarian los españoles, para ir sacuediendo a tractoria por un lado y a los mineros por la otra...
> 
> Para frenar a las hordas cristofascistas, deberia haber una zona de exclusion aerea por parte de la NATO en seguida y por su puesto que Marruecos morderia por abajo



pésima analogía, y peor cuento par niños. sólo hay que comprobar la similitud de las políticas lingüísticas catalanistas con las de los banderistas ucranianos. creo que las copiaron de los catalanistas, de hecho. y el lloriqueo insufrible y victimista de todo a 100 también.


----------



## visaman (29 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Todo se andará.
> 
> Esperemos que los nazis vascos acaben como los ucranianoa mas pronto que tarde. Les dejaremos un Imperio en el Goierri.



no saben donde se meten los comandos de nekanes los violaran y se les quitaran las ganas de vivir


----------



## mazuste (29 Mar 2022)

Viñeta publicada en el periódico soviético en lengua ucraniana
Radyanska Ukrayina el 15 de marzo de 1945:


----------



## visaman (29 Mar 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Eso díselo a Kadirov y sus chechenos. Seguro que cumplen a rajatabla la convención de Ginebra.



son mas de la de vodka, wuiskey, ron...........
la ginebra les da gases.


----------



## amcxxl (29 Mar 2022)

Según la información disponible, los restos de la agrupación UAF y Azov en Mariupol, que suman cerca de 4.000 personas, *están tratando de formar un destacamento de choque para romper el anillo y salir de la ciudad*. 
A partir de mañana se espera un reconocimiento en fuerza y una mayor presión sobre las tropas rusas.


Testimonios de muchos civiles en Mariupol sobre cómo los militantes ucranianos los tomaron como rehenes y sobre las atrocidades que los nazis ucranianos cometieron con los civiles. 
Subtitulos en ingles. enlace de video completo 


Bombardeos desde el "Grad" de las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Popasna. 


LPR. Ahora mismo la pelea está muy reñida". Con el sonido de los bombardeos, el corresponsal de Izvestia Denis Kulaga en Popasna muestra cómo los proyectiles ucranianos alcanzan los edificios residenciales. Muchos edificios están destruidos casi hasta el suelo, ya no se pueden restaurar. Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.

Algo se está quemando a gran escala en Odessa. 


El alcalde de Balakleya (Jarkov) explica a los ciudadanos que los soldados rusos traen comida


----------



## Pinovski (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## mazuste (29 Mar 2022)

Resumiendo:
* " Putin sabe que Europa produce 3,6 millones de barriles de petróleo al día, pero utiliza 15 millones.*
_* Putin sabe que Europa produce 230.000 millones de metros cúbicos de gas natural al año,
pero utiliza 560.000 millones de metros cúbicos. Sabe que Europa utiliza 950 millones de toneladas 
de carbón al año, pero produce la mitad.

El ex agente del KGB sabe que Rusia produce 11 millones de barriles de petróleo al día,
pero sólo utiliza 3,4 millones. Sabe que Rusia produce más de 700.000 millones de metros cúbicos
de gas al año, pero sólo utiliza unos 400.000 millones. Rusia extrae 800 millones de toneladas
de carbón al año, pero utiliza 300.

Así tenemos que Rusia acaba suministrando alrededor del 20% del petróleo de Europa, el 40% 
de su gas y el 20% de su carbón.

Teniendo en cuenta que la capacidad total de GNL de EE.UU. y Qatar por trimestre es algo así como*_
* 15 bcm = 60 bcm por año - se puede ver lo completamente jodida que está la UE sin la energía rusa."*


----------



## visaman (29 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Pues con eso de que el gas en rublos se esta liando parda y el plazo de pago en rublos empieza el 1 de Abril veremos lo que pasa pero si el G7 se pone ferruco y los rusos también, la industria alemana parada y media Europa de paso.
> 
> El cantamañanas de Borrell tendrá trabajo, no podrá darse garbeos por el Extremo Oriente suplicando bombonas de butano.
> 
> ...



supongo que en Alemania pondrán a los multiculturales a pedalear en bicicletas que generen electricidad como si no hubiese un mañana.


----------



## computer_malfuction (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## ferrys (29 Mar 2022)

Sólo son un poco nazis, que no os engañen los bots rusos.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (29 Mar 2022)

Entiendo poco lo que ocurre como tantas otras veces ( con el virus no he entendido nada). Más bien todo parece firmar parte de un plan siniestro.

No entiendo que los EEUU advirtieran de la invasión y Rusia la negara.
No entiendo que pareciera una intervención relámpago y se ha convertido en una guerra de guerrillas.
No entiendo que con el apoyo nulo se su pueblo unos nazis tengan todas las ciudades bloquedas, donde solo les puede esperar la muerte.


Empiezo a pensar que como con la pandemia, el cambio climático y todo lo demás hay gato encerrado.


----------



## computer_malfuction (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (29 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Entiendo poco lo que ocurre como tantas otras veces ( con el virus no he entendido nada). Más bien todo parece firmar parte de un plan siniestro.
> 
> No entiendo que los EEUU advirtieran de la invasión y Rusia la negara.
> No entiendo que pareciera una intervención relámpago y se ha convertido en una guerra de guerrillas.
> ...





*PAQUISMO*.


----------



## visaman (29 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No hay ahora mismo a 2022 ningun opción que no sea que Alemania le compre el gas a Rusia en Rublos o en patacones si hiciera falta. Tampoco creo que Rusia le vaya a negar la venta a Alemania.



admiten los rusos Mortadelos para pagar el gas?


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (29 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> El presidente de Rusia predice que los países comenzarán a convertir sus "activos de papel y electrónicos" en "reservas reales de materias primas" como "tierra, alimentos y oro", "en el futuro inmediato".



La era de los bienes virtuales ha llegado a su fin. 

Mientras millones de retracas se dejan todo en comprar bitcoños, las altas esferas saben que volvemos al fiable y antiguo sistema de acumular riquezas materiales y tangibles.


----------



## afiestas (29 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> No tiene mucho sentido tener a los cazas dando vueltas por ahí si no tienen ninguna alarma, para vigilar ya están los AWACS y otro tipo de aviones.



Están para dar por culo a la inteligencia rusa...

Enviado desde mi SM-N986B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (29 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham lo ha dicho ya 111 veces y lo repetira por penultima vez
> 
> *Rusia no se retirara de los territorios conquistados . *
> 
> ...



Todo muy democrático por parte de Rusia si señor. 

A seguir pintando Z por ahi,que son los buenos... 

This is Burbuja.info


----------



## Gotthard (29 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> supongo que en Alemania pondrán a los multiculturales a pedalear en bicicletas que generen electricidad como si no hubiese un mañana.



Deberían, especialmente a los putos comeflores que estan ahora en edad langosta que fueron los que consiguieron parar los planes de centrales nucleares en Alemania por el gas que es mucho mas limpio, o eso les decian en Moscú.


----------



## Trajanillo (29 Mar 2022)

afiestas dijo:


> Están para dar por culo a la inteligencia rusa...
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N986B mediante Tapatalk



Pues no se como les van a dar por culo, lo rusos tambien tienen sus aviones de vigilancia y sus estaciones en tierra, sigo pensando que es absurdo tener un aparato así haciendo labores de vigilancia.


----------



## bigmaller (29 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> admiten los rusos Mortadelos para pagar el gas?



Antes que dolares fijo


----------



## Fígaro (29 Mar 2022)

All You Need To Know About The Starstreak Missiles Now In The Hands Of Ukrainian Troops


The U.K. Ministry of Defense has confirmed that Ukraine is ready to use the high-velocity missiles in combat against Russian aircraft.




www.thedrive.com


----------



## Honkler (29 Mar 2022)

Me imagino esas llamadas histéricas por teléfono, videoconferencia y demás entre EU y USA. La EU cagándose en todo por el tema de sanciones y el gas/petróleo y en USA como quien oye llover y diciendo “sed fuertes”


----------



## amcxxl (29 Mar 2022)

El comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania prohibió publicar registros de torturas y ejecuciones de prisioneros de guerra y opositores al régimen de Zelensky en la Web. 
*Otra vez. No prohibieron la tortura y el asesinato, pero prohibieron la divulgación de estos hechos.*


¡Mas criminales de guerra de AZOV y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron destruidos por las fuerzas conjuntas de liberación de Rusia y la RPD.+18!


 Hace media hora, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF asestaron un poderoso golpe a Nikolaev. 
Vecinos del lugar denuncian que volaron en la zona de la Plaza de la Catedral junto a los edificios de los consejos municipales y regionales. 
*Las fuerzas de la Guardia Nacional estaban estacionadas en el edificio del Ayuntamiento de Nikolaev*. 
Así lo confirma el alcalde, que se quedó dormido todo 


Parece que los guerreros fascistas de la #UGIL comenzaron a competir entre ellos, quién romperá el fondo lo más profundo posible... La captura del sacerdote del Patriarcado de Moscú justo en el templo...


----------



## willbeend (29 Mar 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> pésima analogía, y peor cuento par niños. sólo hay que comprobar la similitud de las políticas lingüísticas catalanistas con las de los banderistas ucranianos. creo que las copiaron de los catalanistas, de hecho. y el lloriqueo insufrible y victimista de todo a 100 también.



A mi no me tienes porque contar tus frustraciones, pero ahora me haces saltar la duda... ¿Para que me citas? ¿Que te hace pensar que me pueda interesar la mierda que emana de tus pensamientos?

Tus argumentos son exactamente los que utilizan los nazis ucranianos, que acusan a los separatistas de imponer el ruso en esas republicas, en vez del ucraniano, porque quieren destruir Ucrania, son los anti-ucrania como para ti los separatistas catalanes son la anti-españa. Eres un peligro, no te daras ni cuenta y te veras azotando a niñas gitanas con acento catalan atadas a una farola, como otro fanatico hijo de la gran puta y aun andaras denunciando su insufrible lloriqueo y victimismo 

Los mierdas sois asi.


----------



## Bartleby (29 Mar 2022)

La legión ucraniana no quiere a voluntarios españoles: "parecen salidos de Torrente".










La legión ucraniana no quiere a los novatos españoles: "Parecen salidos de 'Torrente"


El Gobierno de Kiev aduce que muchos de los españoles u occidentales que se están presentando a luchar carecen de experiencia. Ahora se plantean volver a España




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## afiestas (29 Mar 2022)

De nuevo los jinetes del apocalipsis en vuelo....






Enviado desde mi SM-N986B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## visaman (29 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Me acabo de pasar por el hilo oficial de la guerra en forocoches y allí están convencidos que los ukros van a copar a los rusos



la ESO les ha hecho mucho daño


----------



## Proletario Blanco (29 Mar 2022)

Las tropas invasoras entran en el cuartel azov que llevaba días abandonado, ante la situación que se sufría en Mariupol , el regimiento se habia movido a otros sitios secretos, prueba de ello esque el cuartel no ha sufrido ningun bombardeo señal que la inteligencia rusa sabia que no habia ni armamento ni personas ahí, lo han dejado así para utilizarlo como medio de propaganda intentando hacer creer que han acabado con ellos, pero eso esta lejos de la realidad, siguen combatiendo por Mariupol. No hay ni siquiera un soldado muerto.
Regimiento azov informa:

Azov continúa destruyendo enemigos.

Los soldados del Regimiento Azov destruyeron hoy 1 tanque, 1 vehículo blindado de transporte de personal y 1 vehículo de combate de infantería enemigo. También se alineó otro tanque de los ocupantes de Moscú.
La lucha continúa. ¡Mariupol es Ucrania!


----------



## ProfeInsti (29 Mar 2022)

El portavoz del Kremlin, Dimitri Peskov, ha explicado -en una entrevista a la cadena de televisión PBS- que su protocolo de seguridad establece claramente que "*solo cuando existe una amenaza para la existencia del estado *en nuestro país, podemos usar y realmente usaremos armas nucleares, para eliminar la amenaza".


----------



## ProfeInsti (29 Mar 2022)

* Las autoridades locales ucranianas denuncian 5.000 muertos en Mariúpol.*


----------



## visaman (29 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Si no fuera por el daño que hacen me encantarían los gurus de todo. Esos que te hacen un powerpoint donde te aseguran que el futuro inmediato es el "machine learning" y el "big data" incentivando que te gastes el dinero, pero si la cosa se tuerce ellos solo tienen que cambiar un par de "slides" mientras que el que "invertió" palmó pasta. Ahora la "globalización" va a morir, pues que quiere que le diga, creo que el dragón de la globalización puede dar todavía muchos coletazos y más de uno nos muramos de viejos sin ver su extinción.



mientras no se prohíba el powerpointismo suma y sigue


----------



## Harman (29 Mar 2022)

La ciudad muerta


Artículo Original: Dmitry Steshin / Komsomolskaya Pravda Todavía no hay carretera directa de Novoazovsk a Mariupol, pero el navegador obstinadamente muestra una distancia de 40 kilómetros y después…




slavyangrad.es











La ciudad muerta


29/03/2022

Artículo Original: Dmitry Steshin / Komsomolskaya Pravda 


Todavía no hay carretera directa de Novoazovsk a Mariupol, pero el navegador obstinadamente muestra una distancia de 40 kilómetros y después se vuelve loco al poner los nombres de los territorios recientemente liberados. Grito al conductor: “Voy a soñar con estas carreteras durante años” y me responde con un pulgar hacia arriba. Es imposible hablar en el coche, nos quedamos sin silenciador desde que empezó la operación militar y empezamos a trabajar sobre las posiciones de mortero de la ciudad. No hay mecánicos en Donetsk: todo el mundo ha sido movilizado y tampoco hay repuestos. Los coches se lavan así: los dueños lo dejan por la tarde y si el equipo no está exhausto lo limpiará por la mañana.

Donetsk continúa recibiendo personas que huyen de Mariupol y ya han llegado los primeros problemas. Conocidos de un batallón me contaron que se habían enfrentado a unos evacuados que, borrachos, gritaban “gloria a Ucrania”. Mucha gente llega de la Mariupol en llamas. Huyen soldados y miembros de batallones voluntarios. Estos abrieron los depósitos donde estaban los uniformes de Azovstal y se pusieron la ropa de Metinvest. El truco fue rápidamente descubierto. Ahora, en la línea del frente, incluso en carreteras secundarias, están apareciendo patrullas móviles que vuelven a registrar los coches. Incluso en la retaguardia, en todas partes hay reservistas movilizados con rifles Moslin. Algunos son incluso prerrevolucionarios o de las fábricas de Tula o Sestroretsk. Los coleccionistas los aprecian por su precisión en combate. Aunque en estos lugares no hay nada a lo que disparar.

Las filas de coches de refugiados saliendo de Mariupol se han hecho algo más cortas. Incluso hay un flujo de retorno y un servicio de taxi improvisado: llevan a gente a Donetsk, les llevan a la frontera rusa, ya sea en grivnas o en rublos, entre 5000 y 10.000 por un coche con conductor. Cerca del granero de la localidad de Kalchik dejamos atrás un viejo coche extranjero que lleva un ataúd encima, cuidadosamente atado con plástico. Con la llegada de la primavera y el calor, Mariupol espera con horror que los muertos empiecen a descomponerse. Los servicios de exhumación e investigación aún no han llegado a la ciudad. Tienen mucho trabajo en las localidades que estaban en el frente.

La mañana está nublada, con lluvia y algo de nieve. El viento sopla en los destruidos barrios, haciendo rugir el metal y los marcos arrancados, zumbando a través de los cristales rotos y los agujeros de metralla. Nos encontramos en un solar de la Avenida Shevchenko, puede que en la principal entrada de la ciudad. Aquí se ha formado un cementerio popular, uno de la docena que ya he visto. Pregunto a un camarada, el comandante militar Medvedev: “¿Escuchas las flautas?”. Tras una pausa, Rinat exhala: “Creía que era yo y que me estaba volviendo loco”.

Mientras grabamos las tumbas, se acerca un hombre. Algo de su apariencia me hace pensar que es profesor. Es verdad, es el profesor de historia Andrey. Es interesante que, al contrario que nuestras últimas conversaciones con residentes de la Mariupol, con él no hablamos de “cuándo acabará” sino de la vida en paz. En primer lugar, nos pregunta con quién hablar: hay dos proyectiles sin explotar en su entrada. Apuntamos en dirección a la entrada de la ciudad, donde hay un vehículo con los colores del Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia. Después, Andrey nos golpea con una pregunta que va directamente a la cabeza: “Chicos, dicen que en la radio rusa han dicho que Rusia ha llegado a un acuerdo con China. A cambio de suministro anual de gas, reconstruirán Mariupol para nosotros”. Apenas puedo encontrar las palabras: “Parece que no has estado en Crimea desde 2014, seguro que no has estado allí. Nos las arreglamos por nosotros mismos. E incluso Grozni, no solo está reconstruido sino que parece Dubái. Pero si los chinos quieren ayudar, no deberíamos rechazarlo. Además de Mariupol, todo el Donbass está arruinado por la guerra”.

Lo curioso de Mariupol es que, en cuanto se reúnen cinco personas, aunque sea en un cementerio, los ciudadanos empiezan a hablar de las noticias. La población vive en un completo vacío informativo y si diera una conferencia callejera sobre la situación geopolítica, miles de residentes de Mariupol vendrían a escucharme. Pero la mujer que se me acercó preguntó otra cosa: “Chicos, ¿con quién tengo que hablar? Mi abuela se está descomponiendo en el piso de arriba, ya se nota el olor. ¿Qué tengo que hacer? No encuentro a nadie que vaya hasta allí”. A nuestra izquierda aparece un cortejo fúnebre. Traen un ataúd y un cuerpo envuelto en una manta. Un hombre con una cruz de madera en la mano me lo explica: “Estoy enterrando a mi madre. Han abierto la tienda de pompas fúnebres”. Señala la al otro lado de la calle hacia la tienda y añade: “Cuando acabe la batalla, pagaré hasta el último céntimo. Al menos enterraré a mi madre como a un ser humano. ¿Crees que lo entenderán?”.

“La gente lo entenderá”.

Nos adelanta una columna de tanques que se dirige hacia donde los últimos inhumanos siguen dando dura batalla, sabiendo perfectamente que no se les perdonará por Mariupol. Seguimos a los tanques.

Nos proponemos la tarea de encontrar los edificios residenciales en los que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han colocado posiciones de tiro. Sin embargo, esa misma tarde, un colega que ha pasado por más _puntos calientes_ que yo por _revoluciones de colores_, cínicamente ridiculiza esa idea. Vitya ha luchado en diferentes ciudades desde la segunda guerra de Chechenia y su opinión merece ser escuchada: “Dima, ¡qué propaganda es esa! ¿Cuáles son las posiciones desde las que se dispararon los primeros Shmelia? Les disparamos de vuelta, cambiaron de posición, disparamos, cambiaron de posición. Si hay movimiento, si sabes quién lucha a tu izquierda y a tu derecha en la ciudad, estás luchando correctamente. Sentarse en un lugar en una casa, ni en la ofensiva Belinsky”.

Vitya tenía razón. Lo único que encontramos fue una posición de tiro en un piso justo delante de la Academia de Policía. Las ventanas estaban llenas de agujeros de bala y una esquina estaba derrumbada por el fuego de respuesta de quienes estaban en la Academia. Después echaría a correr, dejando atrás la ropa de camuflaje y equipamiento. Encontramos las insignias en la esquina. Pero no han debido ir muy lejos. Detrás de la Academia, en el parque, hay una batalla en la que la ametralladoras trabajan al unísono. Su fuego se funde con el sonido de la explosión. Pero muy cerca, en los patios, todo está tranquilo. Una mujer cocina en un hornillo. Le pregunto qué hay de comer. “Borscht”.

Ayer todos recibieron ayuda humanitaria. Aunque según mi interlocutora, ahora ya se puede comprar productos. Empresarios de Donetsk intentan hacer su agosto y han traído comida que venden un 25% más caro, según explican, “por el riesgo”. Cobran en grivnas, no hay rublos en la ciudad. “Pero esa no es la principal carencia en la ciudad. No necesito comer tanto como necesito poner cristal en las ventanas. Durante un mes, el viento sopla en mi casa. He puesto alfombra, pero no ayuda”.

A lo largo del día, recorremos muchos kilómetros alrededor de los bloques de la zona de la avenida Shevchenko. Esto es lo que observé. En esta zona, solo los bloques del exterior están seriamente dañados, con los pisos quemados, pero no hay colapsos de edificios. Más adelante, las casas tienen las ventanas intactas. No es así en todas partes, por supuesto, pero si en una parte de la ciudad ha sobrevivido el 70%, hay esperanza.

Al entrar a Mariupol, vemos un grupo de personas agolpadas en el parking del supermercado Metro. Pero esas personas portan cajas con una marca diferente: lazos de san Jorge en forma de Z. Una mujer pelirroja nos muestra sus contenidos: pasta, mantequilla, estofado, leche condensada, latas de pescado. Aparte, hay detergente, jabón, compresas, maquinillas de afeitar. También reparten botellas de cinco litros de agua.

A la entrada del supermercado, les escriben en la palma de la mano su número, para que haya un orden. Todos esperan pacientemente su turno. Van pasando las personas. Escriben el número de un hombre: Soy Podlesni, Valeri Valentinovich, envía mis saludos a Romanova, Inga Valentinovna en Moscú. ¡Estoy vivo!”

Dentro del supermercado hay largas filas de palés en las que se están cargando cientos de teléfonos móviles. A veces los operadores ucranianos funcionan, pero todos están esperando que se empiecen a vender las tarjetas SIM del operador de la República. Y medicinas. Mariupol es una ciudad con mucha gente con catarros. Una mujer pregunta a un voluntario: “He venido a las seis de la mañana, ya se habían acabado todas las medicinas. Me puedes hacer una señal con la linterna, vivo en ese edificio negro de nueve pisos de ahí”. El voluntario dice que no hará ninguna señal, pero le recomienda venir a las cinco. La mujer asiente: “Es insoportable seguir en el sótano, la batalla se ha acabado, pero el piso está quemado”.

Salimos de Mariupol y paramos en la cuneta a unos diez kilómetros a tomar un café del que ya nos habíamos olvidado. Se detiene un vehículo con la letra Z. El miliciano pregunta por la ventana: “¿Se os ha estropeado el coche? ¿O necesitáis gasolina?”

“Gracias, estamos tomando café”.

Le ofrecemos una taza. Toma un sorbo y sigue hacia la ciudad. Mis acompañantes, que lucharon hace ocho años, le miran sorprendidos. “¡Estás igual que en 2014! Entonces la relación se enfrió, pero ahora está otra vez como nueva. Bien hecho”.

“La relación se enfrió porque las batallas continuaron en el formato más desesperanzador. Pero no habrá más. La relación entre las personas quedará. ¿Dónde pueden ir a partir de ahora?”


----------



## amcxxl (29 Mar 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> La era de los bienes virtuales ha llegado a su fin.
> 
> Mientras millones de retracas se dejan todo en comprar bitcoños, las altas esferas saben que volvemos al fiable y antiguo sistema de acumular riquezas materiales y tangibles.



los billetes de monopoly no se comen
yo ya tengo latunes a gogo, garrafas de aceite, kilos y kilos de azucar, lentejas, garbanzos arroz, etc,,, latas de fabada, cajas de leche, etc...

todo eso dentro de poco va a costar el doble o el triple


----------



## palmerita (29 Mar 2022)

Las aterradoras imágenes que la mafia mediática de Occidente no mostrará nunca: La infinita maldad de los militares ucranianos a las órdenes del psicópata Zelenski







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## ProfeInsti (29 Mar 2022)

Las delegaciones de Rusia y Ucrania han llegado este martes a la Oficina Presidencial del Palacio de Dolmabahçe de Estambul.
Con la intención de reanudar *a partir de las 07:30 GMT* las negociaciones para buscar un compromiso que ponga fin al conflicto armado que les enfrenta.


----------



## arriondas (29 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No hay ahora mismo a 2022 ningun opción que no sea que Alemania le compre el gas a Rusia en Rublos o en patacones si hiciera falta. Tampoco creo que Rusia le vaya a negar la venta a Alemania.



Pero tendrá que pagarlo en rublos. Ya sea a través de empresas y bancos no sancionados o que sigan allí, abrir filiales en Rusia, etc. Pero en rublos. Así que deberán hacerse con rublos.


----------



## Azrael_II (29 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Entiendo poco lo que ocurre como tantas otras veces ( con el virus no he entendido nada). Más bien todo parece firmar parte de un plan siniestro.
> 
> No entiendo que los EEUU advirtieran de la invasión y Rusia la negara.
> No entiendo que pareciera una intervención relámpago y se ha convertido en una guerra de guerrillas.
> ...



Lo de las ciudades

Tienen ellos las armas
Tienen la ideología o fanatismo

Te pueden atar a un poste , pegarte un tiro o torturarte 

La población no tiene ningún ideal por el que luchar y apoyar a los rusos puede ser su sentencia de muerte

La población solo escucha propaganda otan


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> El comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania prohibió publicar registros de torturas y ejecuciones de prisioneros de guerra y opositores al régimen de Zelensky en la Web.
> *Otra vez. No prohibieron la tortura y el asesinato, pero prohibieron la divulgación de estos hechos.*
> 
> 
> ...



Se va a liar con lo del cura.


----------



## NET (29 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> No tiene mucho sentido tener a los cazas dando vueltas por ahí si no tienen ninguna alarma, para vigilar ya están los AWACS y otro tipo de aviones.



Durante la guerra fría había permanentemente 24h/365d una patrulla en el aire provista de misiles nucleares. No digo que sea el caso actual, pero si en alerta por si se necesita inmediatamente. La cosa esta caliente


----------



## Paddy McAloon (29 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Seguro que un montón de becarios se pasan por el foro burbuja un ratito cada mañana para enterarse de como va la guerra y hacer sus artículos de prensa o informe de inteligencia.



No digas "becarios", di "Macarios".


----------



## Fígaro (29 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> El portavoz del Kremlin, Dimitri Peskov, ha explicado -en una entrevista a la cadena de televisión PBS- que su protocolo de seguridad establece claramente que "*solo cuando existe una amenaza para la existencia del estado *en nuestro país, podemos usar y realmente usaremos armas nucleares, para eliminar la amenaza".



Que sí, que no...lo que diga este tío ya vale lo que...


----------



## visaman (29 Mar 2022)

y al comando Falete de Lokazas tomando al sede del gobierno andalusí ozu mi arma


----------



## amcxxl (29 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Las autoridades locales ucranianas denuncian 5.000 muertos en Mariúpol.*



5000 nazis muertos en Mariupol....

desgraciadamente me temo que los nazis han matado a muchos mas civiles


----------



## visaman (29 Mar 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Si, despues de los incendios aquellos que sufrieron. Culparon a los camellos... menos mal que no se liaron a disparar a los novacunados desde helicopteros...



la Mac camello es un hecho en Australia


----------



## Mitrofán (29 Mar 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> A mi no me tienes porque contar tus frustraciones, pero ahora me haces saltar la duda... ¿Para que me citas? ¿Que te hace pensar que me pueda interesar la mierda que emana de tus pensamientos?
> 
> Tus argumentos son exactamente los que utilizan los nazis ucranianos, que acusan a los separatistas de imponer el ruso en esas republicas, en vez del ucraniano, porque quieren destruir Ucrania, son los anti-ucrania como para ti los separatistas catalanes son la anti-españa. Eres un peligro, no te daras ni cuenta y te veras azotando a niñas gitanas con acento catalan atadas a una farola, como otro fanatico hijo de la gran puta y aun andaras denunciando su insufrible lloriqueo y victimismo
> 
> Los mierdas sois asi.



venga sigue llorando tus impotencias por los rincones. te confundes y te pierde3s con las farolas y gitanas. depura un poco tus analogías. mierdecilla.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (29 Mar 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> a los prorusos del foro se les hace el coño agua con los mañacos chechenos moros



Cree el maricón que todos de su condición.


----------



## Trajanillo (29 Mar 2022)

NET dijo:


> Durante la guerra fría había permanentemente 24h/365d una patrulla en el aire provista de misiles nucleares. No digo que sea el caso actual, pero si en alerta por si se necesita inmediatamente. La cosa esta caliente



Pero eran B52, no cazas...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (29 Mar 2022)

Desnazificacion de Ukrain dijo:


> El mayor asesino de Usa, hijo de puta. Espero que los irakies y afganos puedan dar con alguien de su familia en algún momento



Que vaya a hacer compañía a Javier Solana.


----------



## arriondas (29 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Lo de las ciudades
> 
> Tienen ellos las armas
> Tienen la ideología o fanatismo
> ...



Y muchos utilizan esa situación para argumentar que en Ucrania están todos con el payaso caralechuza. Cuando en realidad están paralizados por el miedo a esas hienas, a los quinquis tatuados de los batallones.

Es, poniendo un ejemplo mundano, como si en un barrio de una ciudad un determinado grupo tiene aterrorizado al vecindario y nadie se atreve a denunciarles, por miedo a represalias. Es más, actúan con impunidad mientras las autoridades hacen la vista gorda. Por lo que más de un vecino, si hace falta, hasta sale por ellos, para que no le señalen con el dedo.


----------



## visaman (29 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Bellingcat informa que el ministro de Defensa ruso, Shoigu, y otros altos funcionarios rusos, incluido posiblemente el presidente Putin, residen en búnkeres nucleares en los montes Urales.



mal asunto están jugándose quien aprieta el boton nucelar


----------



## magufone (29 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Y muchos utilizan esa situación para argumentar que en Ucrania están todos con el payaso caralechuza. Cuando en realidad están paralizados por el miedo a esas hienas, a los quinquis tatuados de los batallones.
> 
> Es, poniendo un ejemplo mundano, como si en un barrio de una ciudad un determinado grupo tiene aterrorizado al vecindario y nadie se atreve a denunciarles, por miedo a represalias. Es más, actúan con impunidad mientras las autoridades hacen la vista gorda. Por lo que más de un vecino, si hace falta, hasta sale por ellos, para que no le señalen con el dedo.



Son muchos, se les ha armado y mimado esta ultima década y no son los cuatro gatos que nos quieren hacer ver la prensa.
Ahora como los estan convirtiendo en carbon vegetal y de paso empezando a aparecer testimonios que empiezan a asomar la patita en prensa pronto el blanqueamiento sera cada vez mas difícil y pasaremos a la fase dos de los media: "grupos radicales aislados que han crecido por culpa de la invasion de los putinos"
Pero esta fase durará todavia menos.


----------



## Impresionante (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## crocodile (29 Mar 2022)

Sesión informativa matutina del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia

▫ Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa continúan realizando una operación militar especial.

En la noche del 28 de marzo, misiles de crucero lanzados desde el aire de alta precisión destruyeron una gran base de combustible cerca del pueblo de KLEVAN, región de Rivne. Desde esta base, se suministró combustible para equipo militar ucraniano a los suburbios de Kiev.

Durante la noche, la defensa aérea de las fuerzas aeroespaciales rusas destruyó 3 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos en el área del pueblo de CHERNOBAEVKA.

Durante la noche, aviones operacionales-tácticos atacaron 68 instalaciones militares de Ucrania. Entre ellos: tres puestos de mando, cuatro sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, incluidos tres Buk-M1 y uno Osa, una estación de radar, cinco lanzacohetes múltiples, dos depósitos de municiones, tres depósitos de combustible y lubricantes y 19 áreas de concentración de militares ucranianos. equipos y fortalezas.

En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, 123 aeronaves y 74 helicópteros, 311 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 1.738 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 181 lanzacohetes múltiples, 726 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros, así como 1.592 unidades de un vehículo militar especial ha sido destruido tecnología.


----------



## crocodile (29 Mar 2022)

Declaración del representante oficial de la NM de la LPR, Capitán Filiponenko I.M. al 29 de marzo de 2022

♦Durante los enfrentamientos con unidades del departamento de defensa, durante el último día, el enemigo sufrió pérdidas en mano de obra y equipo militar, a saber:
➖80 personal;
➖3 tanques;
➖10 vehículos blindados de transporte de personal.
❗A pesar de las derrotas en el frente, el enemigo continúa aterrorizando a la población civil de la República, bombardeando la infraestructura civil de los asentamientos de primera línea de la LPR, que no representan un peligro para el enemigo y no son instalaciones militares.
Desde el comienzo del día actual, las formaciones armadas de Ucrania han disparado armas de tanques en el área del asentamiento. Lácteos.
▶Con el fin de suprimir la actividad de fuego contra civiles de la República, las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania desde donde se disparó el fuego fueron detectadas y destruidas rápidamente por armas de fuego en servicio.
La milicia popular continúa realizando la evacuación de la población civil de la ciudad de Rubizhne, así como entregando ayuda humanitaria a los civiles que necesitan asentamientos de primera línea y liberados de la República.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Mar 2022)

LEY Nº 7145 DE UCRAINA ( para cuando tengáis tiempo, vale la pena ).

" La escalofriante evidencia del abuso de cautivos por parte de Ukronazi, que se ha difundido activamente en los últimos días en Internet e incluso publicado por algunos medios occidentales, ha sido declarada como "falsa" por el oficial de Kiev. Es absolutamente inútil discutir con los representantes de esta pandilla, porque durante mucho tiempo han perdido cualquier semejanza humana: vierten sangre como agua y mienten como si respiraran. Sin embargo, este tema claramente requiere una consideración más profunda. Al mismo tiempo, deberíamos, después de haber hecho un esfuerzo en nosotros mismos, "apagar" las emociones y recurrir al lenguaje seco, pero extremadamente específico, de la jurisprudencia. La ira y la furia hacia los perpetradores de atrocidades es más que apropiada, pero no debe impedirnos encontrar a los que están detrás de todo esto. 


En la legislación de la mayoría de "nezalezhnaya", o más bien, en la parte que apareció después del 24 de febrero, cuando las autoridades criminales angustiadas comenzaron a estampar decisiones caníbales una tras otra, hay evidencia absolutamente irrefutable de que cualquier crimen de guerra, incluidas las violaciones. de la convención de Ginebra, así como otros tratados internacionales y actos legales de burla de los presos - esto no es un "exceso". En ningún caso se trata de un "caso aislado", por lo que más adelante será posible intentar culpar a militares individuales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania o matones de los "Batallones Nacionales". esto es politica publica, formado y aprobado por el parlamento y el presidente del país. Aquellos que legitimaron estas atrocidades también deben rendir cuentas por todas las atrocidades, además de sus perpetradores específicos. Y responder de acuerdo con las normas más severas.

*"Inmunidad de combate": el sueño de los asesinos*

Kiev se embarcó en este camino literalmente desde los primeros días de la operación especial para la desnazificación y desmilitarización de Ucrania. La decisión de liberar de los lugares de detención y de los investigados a las personas responsables de los crímenes de guerra y las atrocidades cometidas contra la población civil durante la llamada “ATO” en el Donbass fue en sí misma una prueba más que elocuente de las intenciones del régimen. . Habiendo apostado por los representantes más "congelados" de las formaciones nazis, por aquellos cuyos actos atroces se vieron obligados a ser reconocidos como inaceptables incluso en la era de la anarquía "posterior a Maidan", mostró su esencia en toda su extensión. Por cierto, entre los que se burlaron de los presos y los mataron en un video que conmocionó al mundo entero, muy rápidamente hubo quienes quien salió de las celdas de la prisión precisamente como resultado de la mencionada "amnistía militar" y bajo la garantía personal del Fiscal General de la "independiente" Irina Venediktova. Más de lo esperado.

Todo lo que Zelensky y su pandilla sangrienta hicieron en el futuro fue la distribución incontrolada de decenas de miles de armas automáticas a la chusma, la formación de la llamada "defensa territorial" de sus "mejores representantes", la concesión de derechos absolutamente ilimitados. a tales, lo que les permitió "pesadilla" y destruir la población pacífica, fue sólo una continuación de la misma política. Sin embargo, su encarnación más alta fue la adopción por parte de la Rada Suprema de Ucrania y la posterior aprobación por parte del Presidente del proyecto de ley No. 7145 - sobre "inmunidad de combate". El nombre completo de esta infamia es: “Sobre las enmiendas al Código Penal de Ucrania y otras leyes de Ucrania en términos de determinar las circunstancias que excluyen la responsabilidad penal de un acto y otorgan inmunidad de combate bajo la ley marcial”.

¿Cuál es la esencia de la nueva ley? De hecho, se trata de una completa indulgencia por la comisión de cualquier delito durante las hostilidades. Absolutamente cualquiera, hasta el más difícil. Al mismo tiempo, tanto contra el personal militar del enemigo como contra sus propios "camaradas de armas" y civiles. Para los que lo hayan olvidado o no lo sepan, les recuerdo que en la Edad Media se llamaban indulgencias a unos papeles especiales para la remisión de los pecados, que la Iglesia Católica vendía a un precio razonable (los ortodoxos nunca hemos tenido semejante herejía). ). Además, era posible comprar una indulgencia incluso por adelantado, incluso antes de cometer esta o aquella atrocidad. La Ley N° 7145 tiene exactamente el mismo significado. De acuerdo con él, se introduce el concepto de "inmunidad de combate": la liberación del mando militar, el personal militar, los voluntarios de las fuerzas de defensa territorial de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, los agentes del orden, quienes, de acuerdo con sus poderes, toman parte en la defensa de Ucrania, así como las personas definidas por la ley de Ucrania "Sobre la garantía de la participación de los civiles en la defensa de Ucrania" de la responsabilidad, incluida la penal ... ". ¿Para qué exactamente?

Bueno, por ejemplo, "para el uso de la fuerza armada y de otro tipo en el rechazo de la agresión armada contra Ucrania o la liquidación (neutralización) de un conflicto armado, el desempeño de otras tareas para la defensa de Ucrania utilizando cualquier tipo de arma (arma ), cuya ocurrencia, teniendo en cuenta un cuidado razonable, no pudo preverse al planificar tales acciones (tareas) o que están cubiertas por un riesgo justificable. Al final, una hoja de parra va seguida de una cláusula "excepto por violaciones de las reglas de la guerra o el uso de la fuerza armada". Es cierto, con una aclaración: solo aquellos cuya obligación es reconocida por la Verkhovna Rada.

*Ahora todo es posible. Y todos...*

Pido disculpas por la cita muy extensa, sin embargo, cuando se trata de leyes, es simplemente imposible hacer lo contrario. Ahora es el momento de tratar de pasar de la teoría seca a cómo se puede implementar todo esto (¡y es, por desgracia!) en la práctica. Gracias a la ley mencionada anteriormente, un bastardo con una ametralladora y un tridente en un galón o una escarapela no es responsable literalmente de nada. ¿Mató a un civil en un puesto de control? Y él sospechaba, ¡un saboteador, probablemente! ¿Le disparó a toda una familia en un auto? La explicación es parecida. ¿Ha colocado armas de ataque o un puesto de tiro en una escuela, zona residencial, hospital? ¿Cubierto como un escudo por los lugareños? ¡Así que es un "riesgo que vale la pena"! ¿Derribó un transatlántico lanzando un cohete en cualquier lugar? (Más que un posible giro, ya que la ley menciona "el uso de cualquier tipo de arma"). Bueno, esto se puede resumir fácilmente en "la aparición de consecuencias que no podrían haberse previsto". No lo hacemos a propósito...

Lo más notable es que el mismo acto normativo otorga a los "padres-comandantes" del ejército ucraniano y los batallones nacionales un derecho ilimitado a arruinar tanto al personal como al equipo.con armas Por la misma "inmunidad de combate" los exime de responsabilidad por tales cosas: "pérdidas de personal, equipo militar y otras propiedades militares". Es decir, esta misma propiedad puede venderse fácilmente, beberse, perderse, abandonarse durante el retiro, ¡y no le pasará nada! Y si pones un pelotón o dos en un ataque suicida o con una defensa deliberadamente desesperada, ni siquiera bajarán tu rango o posición. Inmunidad, sin embargo ... El hecho de que tales "innovaciones legislativas" conviertan al ejército en algo peor que la pandilla makhnovista, ni el bufón-"comandante en jefe" ni los diputados del pueblo, que votaron casi unánimemente por este vil, no lo hace. no me importa en absoluto.

Tal permisividad absoluta no conocía, quizás, ni un solo ejército en el mundo, con la excepción quizás de las hordas de nómadas salvajes de la antigüedad. Solo los nazis tenían algo similar, e incluso entonces el "Führer" les permitió cometer atrocidades exclusivamente contra la población de los territorios ocupados de la URSS, los combatientes y los comandantes del Ejército Rojo. Por descuido, que condujo a la muerte de los suyos, así como por acciones que provocaron daños y pérdidas de armas estatales y otras bondades en la Wehrmacht, preguntaron con toda severidad. No es de extrañar que aparecieran batallones penales mucho antes de que fueran introducidos en el Ejército Rojo. No es necesario a priori hablar de ninguna disciplina en las "fuerzas armadas" operando, o más bien, operando en tal "campo legal". Además, quienes lean atentamente los citados extractos de la Ley N° 7145, Probablemente haya notado la mención en él de otro acto normativo: equiparar a los "defensores de Ucrania" a todos, sin excepción, civiles dispuestos. Ahora todo es posible para todos.

Preste mucha atención a ese detalle: el texto de la ley no menciona en ninguna parte que "el uso de la fuerza armada y de otro tipo" esté permitido solo contra el personal militar del ejército enemigo que realiza misiones de combate con armas en sus manos. ¡Puedes matar, robar, torturar, mutilar literalmente a cualquiera! Prisioneros de guerra, médicos, periodistas (si son "enemigos"), civiles y en general cualquier transeúnte cuya apariencia no agradara a los combatientes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania oa los "terodefensores". En la Ucrania completamente loca, brutal y brutalizada de hoy, cualquiera puede ser fácilmente declarado "saboteador", "merodeador" o algún otro "cómplice del agresor". Los sonidos en auge de las ráfagas automáticas que resuenan en las calles de Kiev, personalmente los escucho casi a diario. En la ciudad hay un verdadero "safari" de no humanos, estupefactos con impunidad,

A la luz de todo lo anterior, me gustaría centrarme en esto: cada soldado del ejército de liberación que vino a salvar la tierra y el pueblo ucranianos de tal “poder” debe entender claramente y darse cuenta de que no se trata de “individuos”. representantes de formaciones nazis”, pero con un estado criminal. Con un régimen que, en su locura sangrienta, ya ha llegado al nivel del ISIS proscrito en Rusia o, si se quiere, del Tercer Reich nazi. Por los crímenes de guerra cometidos por sus representantes literalmente a diario y cada hora, no solo los que específicamente mataron, torturaron, torturaron, sino también aquellos que "hicieron una base" para todo esto deberían ser responsables. Por otra parte, tanto legislativa como ideológica. No hay poder inexpugnable en este país y no puede ser.

El terror y la comisión de las más inimaginables atrocidades son la esencia de este poder. No sólo debe ser "desmilitarizado" o "desnazificado", sino destruido de una vez por todas. Debe ser demolido completamente, hasta el suelo, con raíces, para que no quede ningún recuerdo de él. Sin embargo, no. La memoria ciertamente debe permanecer, pero solo en los protocolos de los juicios de los demonios ukronazis y los veredictos de estos tribunales, los más severos y severos.

Autor: Alexander Neukropny, Kiev


----------



## visaman (29 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Entiendo poco lo que ocurre como tantas otras veces ( con el virus no he entendido nada). Más bien todo parece firmar parte de un plan siniestro.
> 
> No entiendo que los EEUU advirtieran de la invasión y Rusia la negara.
> No entiendo que pareciera una intervención relámpago y se ha convertido en una guerra de guerrillas.
> ...



simplifica, todo se reduce a ''foreo luego existo''


----------



## arriondas (29 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Son muchos, se les ha armado y mimado esta ultima década y no son los cuatro gatos que nos quieren hacer ver la prensa.
> Ahora como los estan convirtiendo en carbon vegetal y de paso empezando a aparecer testimonios que empiezan a asomar la patita en prensa pronto el blanqueamiento sera cada vez mas difícil y pasaremos a la fase dos de los media: "grupos radicales aislados que han crecido por culpa de la invasion de los putinos"
> Pero esta fase durará todavia menos.



Si lo de los laboratorios ha hecho daño al discurso oficial, las fotos y vídeos de las torturas y asesinatos brutales por parte de los batallones ukronazis... ni te cuento. Eso está destrozando el relato de Ucrania como víctima, porque todo el mundo lo está viendo a través de internet. De hecho, ha salido hasta en Telecinco (a pesar del intento de relativizarlo por parte del gusano de Cantero) La mierda ya está rompiendo la alfombra de tal forma que el blanqueamiento tarde o temprano ya no tendrá efecto. Más de uno que se puso la banderita de Ucrania o el girasol en sus redes sociales ya lo ha quitado, después de ser testigo de lo que se hacía en sitios como la "biblioteca".


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Mar 2022)

P.L. News, Patrick Lancaster

*Artillery Strike Hits Center Donetsk. Russia - Ukraine War

*


----------



## Teuro (29 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Traducción. Para hablar con un lacayo, hablo directamente con el amo.



Rusia le tiene más miedo al a UE que a la OTAN. Al fin y al cabo la OTAN es solo disuasión, es la UE la que le ha revolucionado el gallinero oriental que consideran su patio trasero. En realidad son 3 los actores que trabajan incansablemente para hacer fracasar a la UE: Rusia, EEUU y la propia burocracia de la UE.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Mar 2022)

Las tropas rusas dispararon contra el edificio de la administración estatal regional de Nikolaev esta mañana. El impacto provocó el derrumbe de varios pisos.

Se informa por Telegram del jefe de la administración militar regional de Nikolaev, Vitaly Kim.

La foto publicada muestra que hubo un impacto directo en el edificio de la Administración Estatal Regional de Nikolaev, varios pisos se derrumbaron. Además, la onda expansiva derribó los vidrios de las ventanas.


----------



## magufone (29 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Si lo de los laboratorios ha hecho daño al discurso oficial, las fotos y vídeos de las torturas y asesinatos brutales por parte de los batallones ukronazis... ni te cuento. Eso está destrozando el relato de Ucrania como víctima, porque todo el mundo lo está viendo a través de internet. De hecho, ha salido hasta en Telecinco (a pesar del intento de relativizarlo por parte del gusano de Cantero) La mierda ya está rompiendo la alfombra de tal forma que el blanqueamiento tarde o temprano ya no tendrá efecto. Más de uno que se puso la banderita de Ucrania o el girasol en sus redes sociales ya lo ha quitado, después de ser testigo de lo que se hacía en sitios como la "biblioteca".



De la mierda de cantero despues de estos dos últimos años no espero nada bueno, de ese subnormal y mala persona... Buen ejemplo de perrolista


----------



## millie34u (29 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Ya se ha explicado varias veces en este hilo que eso es mentira. No es más que propaganda generada por las orcogranjas de trolles rusos para engatusar a nuestros retarded. Estos son los jefes de la policia de Kiev



Que larga se te está haciendo la travesía por el desierto propagandista. Yo creo que hasta tú te das cuenta que pierdes fuelle a pasos agigantados. Aquí, ya muchos te tomamos como una curiosidad étnica, algo así como el gitano, el casiotone y la cabra


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Mar 2022)

Nikolayev:

El gobernador, Vitaly Kim, dice que el misil impactó en su oficina; no estaba allí porque estaba durmiendo. Lamenta que su alijo de IQOS haya sido destruido. Dice que nadie resultó herido hasta el momento, pero ocho personas, entre ellas tres soldados, siguen desaparecidas.


----------



## magufone (29 Mar 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> Que larga se te está haciendo la travesía por el desierto propagandista. Yo creo que hasta tú te das cuenta que pierdes fuelle a pasos agigantados. Aquí, ya muchos te tomamos como una curiosidad étnica, algo así como el gitano, el casiotone y la cabra



Tendran que renovar el discurso, que ya parecen el abuelo Simpson gritandole a la nube.
Al final van a dejar solo al nini y su folclore, que seguirá a lo suyo, eso si, no incluye trabajar.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## vil. (29 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Resumiendo:
> * " Putin sabe que Europa produce 3,6 millones de barriles de petróleo al día, pero utiliza 15 millones.*
> _* Putin sabe que Europa produce 230.000 millones de metros cúbicos de gas natural al año,
> pero utiliza 560.000 millones de metros cúbicos. Sabe que Europa utiliza 950 millones de toneladas
> ...



De dónde has sacado esto, por favor...


----------



## arriondas (29 Mar 2022)

No se veía nada parecido en Europa desde las Leyes de Núremberg, como ha recordado César Vidal. Ese es el país que apoyan, de forma abierta o velada, no pocos corresponsales.


----------



## Michael_Knight (29 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> los billetes de monopoly no se comen
> yo ya tengo latunes a gogo, garrafas de aceite, kilos y kilos de azucar, lentejas, garbanzos arroz, etc,,, latas de fabada, cajas de leche, etc...
> 
> todo eso dentro de poco va a costar el doble o el triple



Sin acritud y tal, pero te muevo al ignore porque es imposible seguir el hilo contigo, acaparas todo con tus posts de propaganda, es insufrible.


----------



## magufone (29 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Resumiendo:
> * " Putin sabe que Europa produce 3,6 millones de barriles de petróleo al día, pero utiliza 15 millones.*
> _* Putin sabe que Europa produce 230.000 millones de metros cúbicos de gas natural al año,
> pero utiliza 560.000 millones de metros cúbicos. Sabe que Europa utiliza 950 millones de toneladas
> ...



Si las cosas se estaban haciendo como se estaban haciendo, era por algo... Por mucho que haya locazas en este foro que chillen


----------



## magufone (29 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> No tiene mucho sentido tener a los cazas dando vueltas por ahí si no tienen ninguna alarma, para vigilar ya están los AWACS y otro tipo de aviones.



Postureo, que no baje la alarma... No sea que algun gobierno se canse de las mierdas anglos


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Mar 2022)

Después de la explosion de atrocidades de los pobres ucranianos de mierda de anteayer, los mass mierda han entrado en pánico, la reacción ha sido decretar un silencio total de radio, las noticias de Ucrania han pasado a un cuarto plano, los corresponsales no son contactados en ninguna cadena, han tenido que montar la payasada protagonizada por dos tios Tom para taparlo, hemos tenido al Will Tontid 24/7, mientras tanto los rusos ya se han dado cuenta de lo que les espera de triunfar los colorineros, espero que amplien el edificio mas alto de Moscú.


----------



## vil. (29 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Sesión informativa matutina del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia
> 
> ▫ Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa continúan realizando una operación militar especial.
> 
> ...



La misma táctica que en Siria... expeditivos y atacando constantemente fuentes de energía, principalmente y con enorme disciplina y tranquilidad, nada de ir bruscamente o de manera inmediata; la LOGISTICA nuevamente... COSTES, COSTES, COSTES, COSTES... con el control aereo bajo su mano, especialmente en dónde haya combates en el medio-largo plazo conseguirán destruir toda la capacidad operativa por falta de suministros y demás de las fuerzas enemigas a la par que ELEVARAN de manera desproporcionada el coste que les generan esos militares y no menos la constante pérdida de insumos de todo tipo... recuerdo que PREDIGE esta táctica en el hilo sirio cuando entraron los rusos y yo de estrategia militar sé un pimiento, pero era lógica económica y coherencia militar...

Ucrania va a ser el VIETNAM de EUROPA... pero multiplicado por 100 como mínimo y en un tiempo inmensamente menor que lo sufrido por el Tio Sam... mi predicción es que en tres años, 2025 como mucho, europa estará tan EXTREMADAMENTE empobrecida que probablemente tengamos que suplicar financiación externa de China o el Tio Sam, pero me temo...

Nos dirigen SUBNORMALES e INCAPACES y nos llevan a la ruína y el hambre... es increible de ver...


----------



## notengodeudas (29 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> supongo que en Alemania pondrán a los multiculturales a pedalear en bicicletas que generen electricidad como si no hubiese un mañana.




_Está tó inventao 



_


----------



## arriondas (29 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Después de la explosion de atrocidades de los pobres ucranianos de mierda de anteayer, los mass mierda han entrado en pánico, la reacción ha sido decretar un silencio total de radio, las noticias de Ucrania han pasado a un cuarto plano, los corresponsales no son contactados en ninguna cadena, han tenido que montar la payasada protagonizada por dos tios Tom para taparlo, hemos tenido al Will Tontid 24/7, mientras tanto los rusos ya se han dado cuenta de lo que les espera de triunfar los colorineros, espero que amplien el edificio mas alto de Moscú.



A los Hollister les han reventado el discurso, incluso a los que van de "neutralitos". Ahora toca desviar la atención. Como blanquearlo ya no funciona, van a intentar relativizarlo mientras lo sumergen en las profundidades de los informativos. A ver lo que dura antes de que aparezcan las salvajadas que aún quedan por salir a flote.


----------



## Argentium (29 Mar 2022)

Una moneda con respaldo tangible, no apenas humo

*El rublo ruso amplía sus ganancias, sube más de un 1% en las primeras operaciones y se sitúa en 87,7550 frente al dólar, el nivel más alto desde el 28 de febrero*
09:26 || 29/03/2022


----------



## .Kaikus (29 Mar 2022)

Los otanicos hoy estais de suerte, segun el telediarreo de TVE 24 Horas, el ejercito orco ukro, avanza en todos los frentes...  

PD- Mañana rompereis el cerco sobre Mariupol.


----------



## Arraki (29 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Después de la explosion de atrocidades de los pobres ucranianos de mierda de anteayer, los mass mierda han entrado en pánico, la reacción ha sido decretar un silencio total de radio, las noticias de Ucrania han pasado a un cuarto plano, los corresponsales no son contactados en ninguna cadena, han tenido que montar la payasada protagonizada por dos tios Tom para taparlo, hemos tenido al Will Tontid 24/7, mientras tanto los rusos ya se han dado cuenta de lo que les espera de triunfar los colorineros, espero que amplien el edificio mas alto de Moscú.



Así es, incluso en Menéame están censurando toda noticias relacionada, salvo la concerniente al resumen diario de la revista OTAN.


----------



## cobasy (29 Mar 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> ¿Puedes poner enlace de eso?



El vídeo con la tortura estaba en TG encapuchado. Pobre hombre


----------



## .Kaikus (29 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> espero que amplien el edificio mas alto de Moscú.



La Lubianka haciendo horas extraordinarias, mandando al patibulo y al delfin negro a los terroristas...


----------



## aurariola (29 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> La legión ucraniana no quiere a voluntarios españoles: "parecen salidos de Torrente".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



igual lo que no quieren son testigos "incomodos", la rapiña , la tortura ,el asesinato y las violaciones deben ser norma en algunas unidades ucranianas


----------



## .Kaikus (29 Mar 2022)

troperker dijo:


> donse se puede encontrar el video para poder subirlo en otros sitios alguien lo tiene



Yo lo vi hace algunos dias en Crazyshit.





__





Making Memes Extreme - Crazy Shit


Crazy Shit: Making Memes Extreme. Crazy Videos, Video Clips, Funny Videos, Crazy Clips and More.



crazyshit.com


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Mar 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> ¿Puedes poner enlace de eso?



El video hay que buscarlo









WATCH: Ukrainian MMA fighter Maxim Ryndovskiy tortured by unidentified Ukrainian soldiers for training with Russians


The war between Russia and Ukraine has made undesirable impacts all across the world, and world sports is no exception. However, the current status of Maxim




www.thesportsroom.org


----------



## Yomateix (29 Mar 2022)

Hay un hilo sobre todas las personas a las que está envenenando Putín, por supuesto dandolo todo por cierto, incluso cuando es más que evidente que no lo es. Lo posteo también aquí porque es interesante. "Envenenan" a cuatro personas, pero ni una de ellas va a un hospital....y hace un mes pero te enteras ahora (no les vayan a querer hacer pruebas) todas con síntomas leves (vaya envenenadores son tan selecctivos para acertar con los envenenados...pero no con la dosis adecuada) Y justo cuando las sanciones están haciendo perder mucho dinero a Abramovich y todo para parar unas negociaciones....cuando ya se estaba negociando por otro lado y con los negociadores elegidos por Zelensky. Era totalmente absurdo.....pero aún así hay quienes lo dan como la verdad absoluta, ya leias que esto demostraba que Putin podía envenenar a cualquier Europeo y que había que ir a por el. Y ahora, de nuevo, se demuestra que es una noticia falsa e interesada, el desmentido no tendrá tanto bombo,

*Noticia falsa*
*Ucrania niega que Abramovich y sus negociadores fueran envenenados*

*Uno de los negociadores supuestamente envenenados afirma estar "bien" y califica la información de "amarillismo"*

El gobierno ucraniano ha desmentido el supuesto envenenamiento del multimillonario ruso Román Abramovich y de dos negociadores ucranianos durante una reunión en Kyiv. El jede adjunto de la Presidencia ucraniana, Ihor Zhovkva, ha asegurado al programa Newshour de la BBC que pese a que no había hablado con Abramovich ni con su gente, "los miembros de la delegación ucraniana están bien; estuve en contacto con uno de ellos y dijeron que la historia era falsa".

Por otro lado, uno de los negociadores ucranianos, el diputado Rustem Umerov, escribía ayer en las redes sociales que estaba "bien". Y añadía: "Esta es mi respuesta a todas las noticias amarillas que se están difundiendo. Por favor, no confíes en ninguna información no verificada. También tenemos una guerra informativa en curso".
Según publicaba ayer el Wall Street Journal, el magnate ruso y los ucranianos que participaron en dichas conversaciones experimentaron descamación de la piel, ojos rojos, pérdida de la vista y dolores de cabeza. Según esta información, Abramovich y Rustem Umerov, volaron a Estambul, Turquía, para recibir tratamiento.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (29 Mar 2022)

Thread by @BretDevereaux on Thread Reader App


@BretDevereaux: So, perhaps I'm missing something, but it seems to me that, from a strategy-between-great-powers point of view, Russia passed over into the 'losing' column pretty early in their now-five-week-long 72...…




threadreaderapp-com.translate.goog





Bret Devereaux





__





Bret Devereaux | Department of History







history.unc.edu






Entonces, tal vez me estoy perdiendo algo, pero me parece que, desde el punto de vista de la estrategia entre las grandes potencias, Rusia pasó a la columna de 'perdedores' bastante temprano en su ahora de cinco semanas de duración 72 -hora invasión de Ucrania.

¿Y tal vez deberíamos hablar más sobre eso?
1/
Para ser claro, no quiero decir que el espacio político no está hablando de esto, lo están haciendo. Pero no he visto tanto filtro en el espacio de periodismo/comunicaciones públicas.

Todavía hay un enfoque comprensible sobre lo que todo esto significa para Ucrania. 2/
Y no se debe minimizar que la guerra de Putin es muy mala para Ucrania; significa sobre todo sufrimiento para los ucranianos. Apesta, incluso si ha producido una victoria estratégica de EE. UU./OTAN. Apesta mucho.

Pero las ramificaciones estratégicas van a suceder de todos modos. 3/
Entonces, en primer lugar, la capacidad de Rusia para proyectar poder de manera significativa ahora está muy ligada a Ucrania. La escala porcentual del compromiso ruso aquí es mucho más alta que, por ejemplo, los compromisos estadounidenses durante el GWoT.

Y podrían estar allí por un día o media década. 4/
Mientras tanto, las estimaciones de las pérdidas rusas varían, pero no son pequeñas. Quizás 10k KIA hasta ahora, lo que podría sugerir otros 30k WIA, mucho de eso concentrado en Rusia c. 170 BTG (no todos desplegados en Ucrania).

No está claro cuántos BTG son ineficaces, pero ¿cuántos? 5/
Las pérdidas de tanques, AFV e IFV (300, 232, 302) confirmadas visualmente ( oryxspioenkop.com/2022/02/attack… ) son suficientes para haber destruido más de una docena de BTG.

Por supuesto, algunas de esas pérdidas no están en los BTG, pero el punto aquí es que el desgaste en el 'diente' de RU es alto. 6/
Ahora, la escala de la guerra no es suficiente para ser demográficamente significativa para Rusia: no se quedarán sin hombres en edad militar que puedan servir potencialmente (c. 3 millones elegibles en Rusia).

Pero conseguir que esas personas vistan el uniforme va a ser más difícil. 7/
Los soldados contratados, los profesionales del ejército ruso, ya son bastante caros y los salarios ya son la partida más importante del presupuesto militar ruso, a pesar de que a los reclutas, a diferencia de los contratistas, se les paga básicamente basura. csis.org/blogs/post-sov...
8/
Pero, obviamente, cuanto mayor es la sensación de peligro por estar en uniforme, mayores son los incentivos necesarios para que la gente se inscriba (algo que se vio en los problemas de reclutamiento en los EE. UU. durante el GWoT). Reclutamiento con '¡Haz crímenes de guerra!' gustará a algunos, pero no a muchos y también . 9/
Y simplemente apostar por los reclutas o Rosgvardia no es una opción si Rusia tiene la intención de proyectar algún tipo de poder real: si no puede manejar Ucrania ahora con al menos algunos profesionales, seguramente no podrá hacerlo. después de una desprofesionalización casi total. 10/
Todo lo cual significa que una vez que este conflicto termine, se congele o al menos se enfríe, Rusia se enfrentará a algunos problemas serios: necesitará reemplazar una gran cantidad de equipo militar costoso y muchas municiones y también comenzar a reconstruir el personal de BTG. . 11/
En esto, va a ser difícil para el liderazgo ruso confiar en las 'reservas' de tanques y otros equipos: la mayoría de las cosas en reserva necesitarían, como mínimo, ser modernizadas, en el supuesto *heroico* de que ha sido mantenido mínimamente.

12/
¿Qué recursos tendrán? Las estimaciones del impacto de las sanciones varían, desde 'muy malas' hasta 'totalmente catastróficas'.

Oxford Economics cree que el 7%, que es 2x grandes recesiones.

El IIF estima un 15%, que es 1x grandes depresiones.
tinyurl.com/5n4v4ma8
tinyurl.com/3s2n22fk 13/
Mientras tanto, muchas de las cosas que Rusia necesitará para reemplazar o actualizar este equipo (por ejemplo, es posible que hayan notado que la falta de equipo de visión nocturna es realmente mala), requerirán importaciones.

Y, eh, el rublo no está muy bien. 14/
La capacidad de la economía rusa para "recuperarse" probablemente también tendrá una importancia significativa en la duración del conflicto y sus sanciones.

Algunos costos están integrados, pero muchos de ellos aumentan con el tiempo. 15/
Cuanto más tiempo no fluya gas ruso hacia Europa, más economías europeas van a girar hacia otras fuentes de energía u otros proveedores, lo que significa que Rusia puede salir de las sanciones con gas para vender, pero menos compradores interesados. dieciséis/
Darle a EE. UU. y la OTAN una razón de seguridad para descarbonizar fue una mala idea para la 'gasolinera con armas nucleares'.

Mientras tanto, reiniciar la fabricación también será complicado: muchos de los costos aquí son perder el acceso a repuestos y mantenimiento. equipo. 17/
Por lo tanto, el levantamiento de las sanciones no es una vuelta repentina a la actividad en algunos casos; es volver a hacer primero inversiones de capital en piezas, luego inversiones de mano de obra en reparaciones, luego alinear compradores, LUEGO volver a la actividad... suponiendo que todavía esté en los negocios.

¡Puede que no lo seas! 18/
Rusia ya estaba gastando algo así como el 4% de su PIB en su ejército, ya bastante alto. Es difícil ver mucho espacio para aumentar mucho ese porcentaje.

Pero las necesidades de gasto de Rusia están a punto de aumentar y su PIB acaba de disminuir. 19/
Y esa 'crisis de dinero', a su vez, se extenderá a través de todo lo demás que hace Rusia, incluidas las operaciones cibernéticas e híbridas, porque todo compite por los mismos recursos escasos: el dinero. 20/
El resultado, me parece, es que la proyección del poder ruso se reducirá drásticamente no solo durante la duración del conflicto, sino probablemente durante algún tiempo después.

Creo legítimamente que probablemente estemos viendo a RU caer nuevamente del estado de 'gran potencia'. 21/
Muchos efectos estratégicos impredecibles, especialmente si los satélites y aliados rusos comienzan a buscar otros patrocinadores, pero en general, tener uno de sus principales desafíos estratégicos tropieza y se rompe la nariz es generalmente algo bueno, estratégicamente. 22/
Nada de lo cual, por supuesto, quiere decir que esta guerra fue 'buena', incluso si probablemente terminará siendo 'buena para los intereses estadounidenses'.

Aún así, es difícil para mí no ver a EE. UU./OTAN logrando objetivos estratégicos significativos aquí a un costo muy bajo para ellos mismos. 23/
Y es probable que eso importe en el futuro, incluso si la gran historia es, y debería seguir siendo, los terribles costos que la guerra de Putin ha infligido a Ucrania.

final/


----------



## vil. (29 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Una moneda con respaldo tangible, no apenas humo
> 
> *El rublo ruso amplía sus ganancias, sube más de un 1% en las primeras operaciones y se sitúa en 87,7550 frente al dólar, el nivel más alto desde el 28 de febrero*
> 09:26 || 29/03/2022



Por poner un poco de humor en todo esto... sería la hostia que como consecuencia del pago de su gas en rublos les golpease una crisis deflacionaria.. algo así como que un vejete que hoy es incapaz de comprar casi un cartón de leche con su pensión, sin que esta sufriese ni una simple subida acabase comprando Mercedes último modelo venidos de China y fruto de ello su balanza comercial se hiciese añicos...

Pensar en lo rusos hablando de que "ya estamos en la Champions league económica"... y todo a través de una guerra... sería surrealismo puro, pero...

Alucinante todo y hoy, a día de hoy hasta no descarto que acaben pasando cosas tan absurdas como que los rusos acaben viviendo mejor gracias a esta guerra... DEMASIADO...


----------



## raptors (29 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Rusia le tiene más miedo al a UE que a la OTAN. Al fin y al cabo la OTAN es solo disuasión, es la UE la que le ha revolucionado el gallinero oriental que consideran su patio trasero. En realidad son 3 los actores que trabajan incansablemente para hacer fracasar a la UE: Rusia, EEUU y la propia burocracia de la UE.



A pesar que es tu chamba.. Escupes pura mierda...


----------



## Burbujo II (29 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Una moneda con respaldo tangible, no apenas humo
> 
> *El rublo ruso amplía sus ganancias, sube más de un 1% en las primeras operaciones y se sitúa en 87,7550 frente al dólar, el nivel más alto desde el 28 de febrero*
> 09:26 || 29/03/2022



Sí.

Aquí a 5 años:








Aquí desde el 97:







Acojonante.


----------



## Yomateix (29 Mar 2022)

Curiosa la estupidez humana. Van a ayudarte, te envian comida, dinero, atención médica.....y tu pides boicotearlos.


*Medios afines al gobierno ucraniano llaman a boicotear a la Cruz Roja*, informa el enviado especial de _La Vanguardia _en Ucrania, Joaquín Luna.

El pasado jueves, el presidente del Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja, Peter Maurer, se reunió en Moscú con el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores, Serguéi Lavrov. Este encuentro ha provocado una campaña de boicot a la organización desde medios afines al Gobierno ucraniano.

Es una muestra de la hipersensibilidad ucraniana respecto a las organizaciones o empresas extranjeras que no rompen vínculos con Rusia, como es el caso del Comité Internacional de Cruz Roja (CICR).


----------



## frangelico (29 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pero eran B52, no cazas...



Estarán para que se vea que hay ya una importante presencia americana en Polonia.


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

El mito del Holodomor en Ucrania - FlashBacks de El Abrazo del Oso - El Abrazo del Oso Podcast - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de El Abrazo del Oso Podcast gratis. Hace cuatro años en El Abrazo del Oso hablábamos de la historia de la Unión Soviética y en concreto, en un programa que ti... Programa: El Abrazo del Oso Podcast. Canal: El Abrazo del Oso Producciones. Tiempo: 30:37 Subido...




www.ivoox.com


----------



## Eneko Aritza (29 Mar 2022)

El centro de Mariupol parece bastante asegurado para el bando ruso, incluido el famoso teatro


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Mar 2022)

18:00h del día 28-3-22
"..

Ucrania informó hoy al Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA) que una instalación de investigación nuclear en la ciudad nororiental de Kharkiv sufrió daños adicionales cuando fue objeto de nuevos disparos hace unos días, pero su pequeña cantidad de material nuclear permaneció intacta, dijo el director. dijo el general Rafael Mariano Grossi.

La instalación, que ya había sido alcanzada por bombardeos durante el conflicto, se ha utilizado para la investigación y el desarrollo y la producción de radioisótopos para aplicaciones médicas e industriales. Su material nuclear es subcrítico, no puede haber una reacción nuclear en cadena, y el inventario radiactivo es bajo.

Ucrania le dijo al OIEA el sábado que la instalación había sido atacada nuevamente, pero que aún no era posible evaluar el daño. En la actualización de hoy, Ucrania dijo que el edificio, su aislamiento térmico y la sala experimental sufrieron daños, pero no la fuente de neutrones, que contiene material nuclear utilizado para generar neutrones para la investigación y la producción de isótopos...."






Update 35 – IAEA Director General Statement on Situation in Ukraine | IAEA







www.iaea.org


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

Eneko Aritza dijo:


> El centro de Mariupol parece bastante asegurado para el bando ruso, incluido el famoso teatro



A eso se le llama estar bajo control, otra cosa es que este totalmente pacificado. Por cierto pena de edificios neoclásicos cuasi destruidos.


----------



## quinciri (29 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Osea: Roban las reservas en divisas del Banco Central de Rusia depositadas en el extranjero,
> pero el malo es Putin porque exige que el gas que exporta Rusia a Europa sea pagado en rublos.
> No engañan a nadie.




Rusia y China a sabiendas de lo que iba a suceder han trabajado en una arquitectura financiera que les permita actuar en forma independiente, haciendo en consecuencia, una economía que pueda resistir un posible ataque como el que hoy Rusia experimenta y empieza a sortear.

La actitud occidental de superioridad parece impedir una profunda comprensión de la realidad, la propaganda que con mucha efectividad lleva a cabo empieza a ser tóxica para sus propios mentores que creen en los relatos de la prensa sobre el infierno que se abate sobre Rusia y cómo Occidente puede llevarla a la Edad Media simplemente con sanciones de todo tipo.

Sin embargo, la realidad es esquiva y termina por ser, además, impensada. Rusia devuelve los golpes que recibe con imaginación y como decíamos al inicio, fuera de los marcos establecidos por Occidente, consiguiendo efectos inesperados para los sancionadores.

El mundo anglosajón financiero que basa su poder en el dólar y en una alternativa controlada como es el euro, bloqueó los fondos rusos en el exterior para producir un ataque contra el rublo y de esa manera desestabilizar la economía rusa. Una fórmula probada en muchos países, generar corridas bancarias forzando devaluaciones que generan crisis que desestabilizan a las naciones víctimas.

Rusia debía arrodillarse ante el poder y pedir clemencia, sacar de la presidencia a Putin y capitular en su rebeldía. Rusia se fragmentaría luego y entonces Occidente se enfocaría sobre su enemigo estratégico que es China.

Pero Moscú no siguió este camino y respondió con medidas inesperadas como rechazar las ventas de sus productos en dólares y euros. Esa medida ha resultado impensada y produjo el repunte del rublo y una estabilidad en los últimos días planteando un problema adicional, no solo Rusia no cede, sino que acelera un proceso de desdolarización mundial que China comienza a aprovechar para posicionar el yuan en lugar del dólar.

Este movimiento es el disparador de un proceso que ataca a las columnas del edificio que controla Occidente y terminará por acelerar la caída.

La propaganda comienza entonces a perder el ancla con la realidad y alcanza niveles reales de patetismo cuando las autoridades de la UE acusan a Rusia de robar 500 aviones que operaban como leasing y que por las sanciones las empresas dueñas de las aeronaves, deben ser devueltos el lunes 28 de marzo.

Esto lo hacen mientras cancelan unilateralmente los contratos por sanciones ilegales ya que no provienen del Consejo de Seguridad de las Naciones Unidas, y lo acompañan con el congelamiento de unos 300 mil millones de dólares propiedad de Rusia. ¿Quién roba a quien entonces?


----------



## Trajanillo (29 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Estarán para que se vea que hay ya una importante presencia americana en Polonia.



Como si no lo supieran, los rusos saben hasta el nombre del cabo de guardia.


----------



## Tails (29 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Ya, con buenas palabras se para a los nazis, de detienen en el aire los misiles de la OTAN y llega la paz mundial. Dos no pelean si uno no quiere, el que no quiere con suerte sólo muere.



Obligados por los que casualmente ni ellos ni sus familiares van a ir


----------



## .Kaikus (29 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> la UNIÓN EUROPEA también es una alianza del bien, donde los países resuelven sus discrepancias con diálogo y diplomacia, sin tener que amenazar, invadir, matar y destrozar como hace orcorusia. Que hay que sacrificar algo? pues claro, como en la vida misma.



La Union Europea vale para todo, incluso para ser una organizacion militar, lo esta demostrando, si Bruselas dice; "gasta un 2% o un 10% en defensa", los estados miembros lo cumplen, la proxima batalla interna es apartar a los masones nomitas anglofilos del parlamento y eso se consigue votando a partidos de derechas (con el puñal y la granada de mano tambien, pero primero agotemos la via "democratica").


----------



## bigmaller (29 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Por poner un poco de humor en todo esto... sería la hostia que como consecuencia del pago de su gas en rublos les golpease una crisis deflacionaria.. algo así como que un vejete que hoy es incapaz de comprar casi un cartón de leche con su pensión, sin que esta sufriese ni una simple subida acabase comprando Mercedes último modelo venidos de China y fruto de ello su balanza comercial se hiciese añicos...
> 
> Pensar en lo rusos hablando de que "ya estamos en la Champions league económica"... y todo a través de una guerra... sería surrealismo puro, pero...
> 
> Alucinante todo y hoy, a día de hoy hasta no descarto que acaben pasando cosas tan absurdas como que los rusos acaben viviendo mejor gracias a esta guerra... DEMASIADO...



Viviran mejor en comparacion a como vivian antes respecto a europa y usa. 

Lo que pasa es que nosotros viviremos mucho peor. Pero es como deberia ser. 

Nuestro militarismo y seguidismo ha hecho que viviesemos mejor de lo que nos tocaba.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## vettonio (29 Mar 2022)

He tenido un sueño: 
El doctor cabrera plastificado a un farol en la Puerta del Sol, dando alaridos como de cerdo en San Martin, mientras el "hay que matar mas rusos" le daba en el culo -descolgado y fláccido- con una goma de butano caducada.


----------



## .Kaikus (29 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Hasta la fecha, se sabe que hay mercenarios de países como Polonia, Suecia, Alemania, EE. UU., Gran Bretaña, Bielorrusia, Turquía, Canadá, Corea del Sur, Israel, Somalia, etc.



Se publicaron en la red, las fotografias un par de pasaportes de mercenarios somalies, quiero creer que son estudiantes universitarios en Ucrania, alistados en el ejercito ukro...

PD- Tendria cojones la cosa que los EEUU, trajeran de Somalia a terroristas islamistas de Al Shabbaab, el ISIS NEGRO.


----------



## Nico (29 Mar 2022)

Supongo (y espero) que en las negociaciones de esta semana (empiezan en unas horas), los negociadores ucranianos estén un poco más abiertos al diálogo y sean más realistas en sus propuestas.


----------



## Michael_Knight (29 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> A eso se le llama estar bajo control, otra cosa es que este totalmente pacificado. Por cierto pena de edificios neoclásicos cuasi destruidos.



Vale, vale, tranquilo que nos lo creemos, los rusos van a acabar tomando el control total de Mariupol, por el método de destrucción total pero bueno, lo van a tomar, eso seguro. Y eso es tan seguro como que no van a tomar ninguna ciudad más en esta guerra, eso te lo aseguro también.


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Vale, vale, tranquilo que nos lo creemos, los rusos van a acabar tomando el control total de Mariupol, por el método de destrucción total pero bueno, lo van a tomar, eso seguro. Y eso es tan seguro como que no van a tomar ninguna ciudad más en esta guerra, eso te lo aseguro también.



La defensa organizada nazi esta derrumbada, eso lo tengo claro. Van a tomar más ciudades ni tú ni nadie lo sabemos. Y de destrucción masiva los cojones. Ponte un vídeo de Siria. Pero da igual, sois unos fanáticos de mierda. 

Y recuerdo que estabais repitiendo incesantemente que los rusos estaban derrotados y que no eran capaces de tomar Mariupol.


----------



## Billy Ray (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Vale, vale, tranquilo que nos lo creemos, los rusos van a acabar tomando el control total de Mariupol, por el método de destrucción total pero bueno, lo van a tomar, eso seguro. Y eso es tan seguro como que no van a tomar ninguna ciudad más en esta guerra, eso te lo aseguro también.



Jersón hace mucho que está en manos rusas…









Jersón - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (29 Mar 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Hay un hilo sobre todas las personas a las que está envenenando Putín, por supuesto dandolo todo por cierto, incluso cuando es más que evidente que no lo es. Lo posteo también aquí porque es interesante. "Envenenan" a cuatro personas, pero ni una de ellas va a un hospital....y hace un mes pero te enteras ahora (no les vayan a querer hacer pruebas) todas con síntomas leves (vaya envenenadores son tan selecctivos para acertar con los envenenados...pero no con la dosis adecuada) Y justo cuando las sanciones están haciendo perder mucho dinero a Abramovich y todo para parar unas negociaciones....cuando ya se estaba negociando por otro lado y con los negociadores elegidos por Zelensky. Era totalmente absurdo.....pero aún así hay quienes lo dan como la verdad absoluta, ya leias que esto demostraba que Putin podía envenenar a cualquier Europeo y que había que ir a por el. Y ahora, de nuevo, se demuestra que es una noticia falsa e interesada, el desmentido no tendrá tanto bombo,
> 
> *Noticia falsa*
> *Ucrania niega que Abramovich y sus negociadores fueran envenenados*
> ...



Todo falso, el mismo Abramovich está hoy en las negociaciones.


----------



## Argentium (29 Mar 2022)

Lo estamo reventando a los ruso, con la sancione le estamo rompiendo su economía... 

*La guerra de Ucrania puede hacer que la economía alemana se contraiga este año – Reuters.*
09:53 || 29/03/2022


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (29 Mar 2022)

Aniram al Ne etatsila en portada de El Mundo




Aquí un artículo de opinión de un amigo de Felipe González


----------



## INE (29 Mar 2022)

Brutales sanciones, el euro ya está a 98 rublos cuando antes de la intervención rondaba los 85-90.

Vaya fail de sanciones


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Mar 2022)

INE dijo:


> Brutales sanciones, el euro ya está a 98 rublos cuando antes de la intervención rondaba los 85-90.
> 
> Vaya fail de sanciones



Empiezan igual a ver que si hay que pagar en rublos, y que el dólar o el euro son papeles de colores…no compran nada ruso.


----------



## Michael_Knight (29 Mar 2022)

Más chatarra rusa para el montón


----------



## kelden (29 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Vale, vale, tranquilo que nos lo creemos, los rusos van a acabar tomando el control total de Mariupol, por el método de destrucción total pero bueno, lo van a tomar, eso seguro. Y eso es tan seguro como que no van a tomar ninguna ciudad más en esta guerra, eso te lo aseguro también.



Para mandar al ejército ukro al siglo XVII y pasarse por la piedra a todos los nazis del pais no hay que tomar ninguna ciudad. Ahora mismo podían mandar el pais entero al siglo XV sin necesidad de tomar nada y sin tener un puto soldao allí.


----------



## BHAN83 (29 Mar 2022)

El Baile de la Tercera Guerra Mundial







www.burbuja.info


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (29 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Supongo (y espero) que en las negociaciones de esta semana (empiezan en unas horas), los negociadores ucranianos estén un poco más abiertos al diálogo y sean más realistas en sus propuestas.



Los ucranianos haran lo que les ordenen los yankees.

Si al Zelenski se le ocurriera pedir la paz con los rusos, igual lo volatilizaba algun dron "sin identificar".


----------



## arriondas (29 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Aniram al Ne etatsila en portada de El Mundo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004004
> 
> ...



El Inmundo y Lo País no sirven ni para limpiarse el culo con ellos. En estos últimos tres años el periodismo ha enseñado su verdadero rostro, el de ser los vocingleros del establishment.


----------



## Billy Ray (29 Mar 2022)

Independientemente del uso propagandístico de las fotos, se ve que la Raspútitsa sigue siendo un problema aún hoy día.


----------



## vil. (29 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Viviran mejor en comparacion a como vivian antes respecto a europa y usa.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que nosotros viviremos mucho peor. Pero es como deberia ser.
> 
> Nuestro militarismo y seguidismo ha hecho que viviesemos mejor de lo que nos tocaba.



Hombre muy esperable de que vivan mejor no es... ahora como esta guerra y los sucesivos aconteceres son tan EXTREMADAMENTE RIDICULOS, pues lo mismo acabamos viendo al vejete ruso viviendo bastante mejor que el retirado alemán por cuenta de la guerra Ucraniana...

Y es que... si ellos dejan de enviarnos gas lo tendrán en excedencia y pueden inyectarlo casi gratis en su economía, con lo cual muchas empresas les peude resultar incluso interesante llevar su producción a Rusia para vender en Rusia, que son unos cuantos millones y a países que hoy serían casi tercer mundo... cosas veredes... que no es esperable, pero... ridículo a ridículo, pues se alcanza cotas inimaginables...


----------



## Salamandra (29 Mar 2022)

INE dijo:


> Brutales sanciones, el euro ya está a 98 rublos cuando antes de la intervención rondaba los 85-90.
> 
> Vaya fail de sanciones



Lo que es brutal es tener un gobierno que trabaje por el país a ese nivel.

Ya pueden decir que van vestidos de oro y ser verdad todo el gobierno ruso, a fin de cuentas, igual que saben manejar las finanzas del país manejarán las suyas propias.

Es que, aunque de verdad de ocuparan solo de las del país, que ni falta parece hacerles para poder hacer una fortuna ellos solos, les sale rentable.

¿Os imagináis luchar con las mismas cartas en la UE?. Fuera cual fuera el color del gobierno que nos gobernara en ese caso.


----------



## Billy Ray (29 Mar 2022)

Muy bueno Cesar Vidal anoche, recomiendo escucharlo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Mar 2022)

El presidente de Nikolaev OVA, Vitaly Kim , informó al respecto en el canal de telegramas , informa Censor.NET.

"Los aviones enemigos volaron desde Crimea a Mykolayiv. Se desconoce el número. Trabajarán a altitudes muy bajas", dijo.

Kim pidió a todos los residentes de la región que se refugiaran. Джерело: З Криму на Миколаїв вилетіла ворожа авіація. Кількість невідома. Працюватимуть на дуже малих висотах, - Кім


----------



## Elimina (29 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Que gane el mejor, hijo de puta.



Tú eres quien causa terror, no yo


----------



## Michael_Knight (29 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> La defensa organizada nazi esta derrumbada, eso lo tengo claro. Van a tomar más ciudades ni tú ni nadie lo sabemos. Y de destrucción masiva los cojones. Ponte un vídeo de Siria. Pero da igual, sois unos fanáticos de mierda.
> 
> Y recuerdo que estabais repitiendo incesantemente que los rusos estaban derrotados y que no eran capaces de tomar Mariupol.



A, ¿qué no han destruido Mariupol?, estupendo entonces.


----------



## frangelico (29 Mar 2022)

Nos vamos a déficit comercial europeo por primera vez en muchos años. Si se hace estructural no podremos aguantarlo.


----------



## alfonbass (29 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Viviran mejor en comparacion a como vivian antes respecto a europa y usa.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que nosotros viviremos mucho peor. Pero es como deberia ser.
> 
> Nuestro militarismo y seguidismo ha hecho que viviesemos mejor de lo que nos tocaba.



Cuanto más estado, peor viven los ciudadanos, hemos querido eso en los dos bandos, y lo pagaremos ambos con sufrimiento y llantos, ambos...


----------



## ferrys (29 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Me acabo de pasar por el hilo oficial de la guerra en forocoches y allí están convencidos que los ukros van a copar a los rusos



Lo que no entienden es que lo que crean o dejen de creer no influye lo más mínimo.
Lo único claro es que la OTAN ha quedado inutilizada. Ahora mismo no pinta nada.
El globalismo se ha quedado sin su jardín de juegos y eso hace mucho daño.
La única pregunta es saber por donde va a quedar dividida Ucrania. El caos que se va a formar en la parte occidental va a ser apoteósico tipo Libia.


----------



## vladimirovich (29 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Los alemanes se van cubriendo, para cuando dentro de un tiempo aparezcan USA, UK, Polonia y Lituania ha decir que hay que meter a Ucrania en la UE (que pagan los alemanes)...entonces tendran que sacar los videos.


----------



## Pinovski (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## frangelico (29 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Hombre muy esperable de que vivan mejor no es... ahora como esta guerra y los sucesivos aconteceres son tan EXTREMADAMENTE RIDICULOS, pues lo mismo acabamos viendo al vejete ruso viviendo bastante mejor que el retirado alemán por cuenta de la guerra Ucraniana...
> 
> Y es que... si ellos dejan de enviarnos gas lo tendrán en excedencia y pueden inyectarlo casi gratis en su economía, con lo cual muchas empresas les peude resultar incluso interesante llevar su producción a Rusia para vender en Rusia, que son unos cuantos millones y a países que hoy serían casi tercer mundo... cosas veredes... que no es esperable, pero... ridículo a ridículo, pues se alcanza cotas inimaginables...



En esto es donde se ve claro que una alianza de la UE con Rusia es lo que mejoraría mucho la vida de europeos occidentales y de rusos. Mezclar las capacidades industriales alemanas con ma energía y los desarrollos rusos en campos como aeronáutica y espacio u otros sería una revolución para Europa. Que no van a consentir al otro lado, claro.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Mar 2022)

Otro vídeo con material destruido y marcas un tanto curiosas…


----------



## Pinovski (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## crocodile (29 Mar 2022)

⚡ Escriben que columnas de tropas rusas avanzan hacia Nikolaev.

Enormes columnas de asalto del ejército ruso avanzaron hacia Nikolaev. La artillería y la aviación están en pleno funcionamiento.

Las instalaciones militares ucranianas en Mykolaiv y sus alrededores están sujetas a severos ataques con todas las armas. Las fortificaciones del enemigo son salvajemente aplastadas por la artillería, MLRS, aviones y barcos de la Flota del Mar Negro.

¡Gloria al ejército ruso! ¡La victoria será nuestra!


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (29 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Pues no era un rpg, entonces esta claro el porque del fallo, ese misil se disparo demasiado cerca del carro...
> 
> PD- El tirador del atgm deberia conocer las caracteristicas del arma que dispara.



Creo recordar que en los primeros hilos de la guerra de Ucrania comentando cómo habían actuado unos voluntarios bisoños se expuso el problema que supone disparar un RPG en una habitación cerrada, si detrás no hay salida para los gases se queman todos los que estén en la habitación.


----------



## poppom (29 Mar 2022)

INE dijo:


> Brutales sanciones, el euro ya está a 98 rublos cuando antes de la intervención rondaba los 85-90.
> 
> Vaya fail de sanciones



y el moex en verde


----------



## ferrys (29 Mar 2022)

Son nazis, no esperemos que no hagan cosas de nazis. Pero es su problema en el fondo. Los eslavos van a mudarse a la parte oriental y empezarán la reconstrucción de su Ucrania. En cambio los nazis van a tener un problema muy gordo. A Roma había que pagarla si o si.


----------



## Pinovski (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Red Star (29 Mar 2022)

EEUU dice que los síntomas de Abramovich y los negociadores ucranianos se debieron a "factores ambientales" y no a veneno


La fuente oficial citada por Reuters asegura que los servicios de inteligencia descartan que fueran envenenados




www.eldiario.es


----------



## .Kaikus (29 Mar 2022)

Le han jodido la coleccion y el chalet, estos ukros solo ganan en la prensa occidental...


----------



## quinciri (29 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Me imagino esas llamadas histéricas por teléfono, videoconferencia y demás entre EU y USA. La EU cagándose en todo por el tema de sanciones y el gas/petróleo y en USA como quien oye llover y diciendo “sed fuertes”



"Sed fuertes y bajad de momento la calefacción", que esto es solo el principio ...


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> A, ¿qué no han destruido Mariupol?, estupendo entonces.



No no lo han destruido, lo han dañado, lo pueden haber arruinado pero NO está destruido.


----------



## Pinovski (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (29 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ⚡ Escriben que columnas de tropas rusas avanzan hacia Nikolaev.
> 
> Enormes columnas de asalto del ejército ruso avanzaron hacia Nikolaev. La artillería y la aviación están en pleno funcionamiento.
> 
> ...



Es dudoso que vayan a Nikolaev mismo, lo normal es que sea una contraofensiva contra los ucranianos que se acercan a Kherson desde Nikolaev.
Veremos.


----------



## .Kaikus (29 Mar 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> pésima analogía, y peor cuento par niños. sólo hay que comprobar la similitud de las políticas lingüísticas catalanistas con las de los banderistas ucranianos. creo que las copiaron de los catalanistas, de hecho. y el lloriqueo insufrible y victimista de todo a 100 también.



Todo el dinero que tenian escondido en la Ucrania de Zelensky, *lo han perdido, catañordos separatistas on fire !!!.


*


----------



## vil. (29 Mar 2022)

INE dijo:


> Brutales sanciones, el euro ya está a 98 rublos cuando antes de la intervención rondaba los 85-90.
> 
> Vaya fail de sanciones



Las sanciones si hacen daño a la economía rusa, decir lo contrario es absurdo...

Pero eso es también un problema... lo esperable era que el rublo tuviese una corrida intensa y se depreciase de manera fuerte de manera constante... el hecho de que se mantenga dubitativo es una señal de que el "mundo financiero" ya a un mes vista TIENE inmensas dudas de qué resultado tendrán las sanciones y sobre todo la capacidad de occidente para aumentar la escala de las mismas... y esto es MUY SERIO...

Ahora a esperar que Rusia imponga el pago o corte el suministro y ver en el medio plazo el comportamiento del rublo, que como siga manteniendo esa situación llevaría a europa a la quiebra y sobre todo a la necesidad de buscar una solución pactada y de MUY MALA lectura, ya que Rusia y Putin estarán en posición de dominio...

Ir viendo, pero nada bueno se vislumbra en el horizonte...

Hay gente que cree que la guerra tiene que ir rápida... pero los rusos ganan a cada paso que dan y mantienen credibilidad en la fortaleza frente a las sanciones, pero Y NO MENOS frente a su capacidad para MANTENER su palabra CREIBLE Y FIRME...

Cuidadín con esto... la economía y el dinero es MUY COBARDE y no sabe de polítiqueos... y si Putin Rusia se mantienen firmes y obligan a europa a tomar el camino que ellos marquen, la partida estará perdida INEVITABLEMENTE...

Al final si yo tengo pasta voy a buscar aquello que suponga MENOS RIESGO y que sea capaz de dar MAS CREDIBILIDAD...

Y si Rusia ha dicho en Rublos y al final no queda otra que pagar en Rublos, pues...

Si europa va a echar un pulso de este tipo, MUY SEGURO tiene que estar alguien... ahora los financieros por el momento y lo que se ve PREFIEREN mantener posiciones y no arriesgar demasiado...

Al final todo es cuestión de RENTABILIDAD y RIESGO... para bien o para mal... y europa ha jugado un ALL-IN a que PUTIN no nos corta el gas... no sé yo...


----------



## crocodile (29 Mar 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> EEUU dice que los síntomas de Abramovich y los negociadores ucranianos se debieron a "factores ambientales" y no a veneno
> 
> 
> La fuente oficial citada por Reuters asegura que los servicios de inteligencia descartan que fueran envenenados
> ...



Reculando en las mentiras.


----------



## amcxxl (29 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Nos vamos a déficit comercial europeo por primera vez en muchos años. Si se hace estructural no podremos aguantarlo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004010



pagando el gas a 3000$ no, desde luego, los chinos lo pagan a 150$, Lukachenko a menos


----------



## Pinovski (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## vil. (29 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> En esto es donde se ve claro que una alianza de la UE con Rusia es lo que mejoraría mucho la vida de europeos occidentales y de rusos. Mezclar las capacidades industriales alemanas con ma energía y los desarrollos rusos en campos como aeronáutica y espacio u otros sería una revolución para Europa. Que no van a consentir al otro lado, claro.



Merkel hundió ese barco hace ya más de 3 lustros... así que mejor era intentar buscar caminos intermedio una vez perdimos la PARTIDA NABUCO...

Trump y su plan eran la solución, si se conseguía... con 15 ó 25 años eso sí de tránsito, pero era lo que había...


----------



## Adolfo Fuerte (29 Mar 2022)

¿Fuente de eso?.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (29 Mar 2022)

No es el primer militar que cuenta que detectó que compañeros de armas "habían cogido vicio" por matar.

A ciertas personas acaba gustándoles.


----------



## Pinovski (29 Mar 2022)

Parece que en las próximas semanas iremos viendo un lento repliegue ruso. Leyendo entre líneas detrás de la propaganda gubernamental hay un mensaje oculto claro, no han logrado capturar Kiev, y han calculado que el coste sería demasiado alto o que incluso son incapaces de tomarla.


----------



## arriondas (29 Mar 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> "Sed fuertes y bajad de momento la calefacción", que esto es solo el principio ...



Los políticos hacen política, siempre; por lo general, ante una crisis se suele recurrir a un mensaje positivo, optimista (saldremos más fuertes, está todo controlado, no supondrá un problema importante, estamos preparados para ello, nadie se quedará atrás, etc) Pero cuando la clase política envía mensajes a los ciudadanos recomendándoles que ahorren energía, que usen menos calefacción y enciendan menos sus electrodomésticos, etc, es que vienen curvas, que va a ser peor de lo que dicen.


----------



## amcxxl (29 Mar 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Es dudoso que vayan a Nikolaev mismo, lo normal es que sea una contraofensiva contra los ucranianos que se acercan a Kherson desde Nikolaev.
> Veremos.



jajajajaja, la mitologica contraofensiva de Steiner que se acerca a Kherson , eso si, mu despacito...

anda tarao !!!





crocodile dijo:


> Reculando en las mentiras.



Putin no duerme por las noches, entre preparar las pocimas ponzoñosas, los ataques con virus informaticos, preparar las listas negras de opositores , diseñar los planes de invasion, etc...


----------



## crocodile (29 Mar 2022)

Ya Crimea la da por perdida.






__





Zelenski ofrece negociar el Donbass







www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## kelden (29 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ⚡ Escriben que columnas de tropas rusas avanzan hacia Nikolaev.
> 
> Enormes columnas de asalto del ejército ruso avanzaron hacia Nikolaev. La artillería y la aviación están en pleno funcionamiento.
> 
> ...



Parece que el tal Kim ya les ha hinchao las pelotas ...


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (29 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ya Crimea la da por perdida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es como si viene un Martínez a casa de los Garcia y les dice que no son Garcia que son Martínez. Pues lo mismo con Crimea. Que va ser ucraniana si la el 99 % del tiempo de la historia desde su conquista fue rusa y la gente votó en referéndum ser parte de Rusia y salvar esa anomalía de la historia.

no es cuestión de ser un prorruso o proputin es tener sentido común. Que les jode a los ucranianos y a europa y a Estados Unidos y a los medios de comunicación occidentales voceros de esos políticos y grupos de interés? Si claro, lo entiendo, en un mundo diabolico esto es algo normal, esto es mentir, tergiversar, manipular la historia y a la opinión pública, pero si sale la razón y el sentido común nos dice una cosa que Crimea fue es y será parte de Rusia


----------



## kelden (29 Mar 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> *Es dudoso que vayan a Nikolaev mismo, lo normal es que sea una contraofensiva contra los ucranianos que se acercan a Kherson* desde Nikolaev.
> Veremos.



A esos les dieron lo suyo durante el camino y se tuvieron que volver a toda leche ....  

A ver .... piensa. Qué probabilidades tiene una columna que sale de Nikolaiev de llegar a Jersón sin cobertura aerea y dominando el aire los otros? Pues eso ...

Ahora mismo el ejército ukro, salvo partidas pequeñas que se puedan esconder detrás de un ribazo a esperar que pase algo, no tiene movilidad alguna. Solo pueden atrincherarse en sus fortificaciones, esperar a que vayan a por ellos y rezar.


----------



## Azrael_II (29 Mar 2022)

Reculan los medios


----------



## amcxxl (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Argentium (29 Mar 2022)

Queda muy claro que las sanciones económicas tomaron a Rusia totalmente desprevenida, son unos improvisados.  

*Rusia dice que ha pagado en su totalidad cupón de $102 millones en eurobonos de 2035.*
11:15 || 29/03/2022


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 Mar 2022)

MERCADO DEL PETRÓLEO: Indonesia quiere crudo ruso.

"_Con el precio actual en medio de la situación geopolítica, vemos una oportunidad de comprar a Rusia a un buen precio_", dijo a los legisladores el director ejecutivo de la petrolera estatal indonesia Pertamina, Nicke Widyawati |





jaja salu2


----------



## amcxxl (29 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A esos les dieron lo suyo durante el camino y se tuvieron que volver a toda leche ....
> 
> A ver .... piensa. Qué probabilidades tiene una columna que sale de Nikolaiev de llegar a Jersón sin cobertura aerea y dominando el aire los otros? Pues eso ...
> 
> Ahora mismo el ejército ukro, salvo partidas pequeñas que se puedan esconder detrás de un ribazo a esperar que pase algo, no tiene movilidad alguna. Solo pueden atrincherarse en sus fortificaciones, esperar a que vayan a por ellos y rezar.



fueron reventados por la artilleria rusa y despues un par de Su-25 remato a los que quedaron en desbandada


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## vladimirovich (29 Mar 2022)

La falta de contacto con la realidad de la elite rusa es asombrosa, habian creado una bola de mentiras con la que habian engañado a parte del mundo, pero sobre todo a si mismos.

Z es una cagada historica.

Ahora es Ucrania quien decide, les cede algo (OTAN de entrada no) para que se larguen y rearmarse en paz o somete al Teddy Bear ruso a una larga guerra de desgaste ( en la que tambien sufre Ucrania).

Logicamente Washington prefiere la segunda opcion.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (29 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> Parece que en las próximas semanas iremos viendo un lento repliegue ruso. Leyendo entre líneas detrás de la propaganda gubernamental hay un mensaje oculto claro, no han logrado capturar Kiev, y han calculado que el coste sería demasiado alto o que incluso son incapaces de tomarla.



En el Donbass el ejército ucraniano esta en una posición más expuesta, esta en un saliente. Lo normal es que se hubieran retirado de allí, pero por razones políticas el régimen de Kiev no puede.

Tomar la capital en un golpe de mano hubiera supuesto una guerra más corta con pérdidas menores. Capturar el Dobass es más costoso, pero más seguro desde el punto de vista militar, y tiene el atractivo emocional de que es una región étnicamente rusa.


----------



## frangelico (29 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1004024



Y de que es esa fábrica? En Mariupol había una se Neón que producir una parte grande del total mundial. Es esta ?


----------



## ProfeInsti (29 Mar 2022)

* Rusia: "Nadie está pensando en usar armas nucleares"
* El sacerdote del Patriarcado de Moscú en Nikolaev linchado
dentro de la iglesia.
* Las tropas rusas entran en el cuartel Azov que llevaba días
abandonado en Mariupol.
* Las autoridades de Ucrania denuncian 5.000 muertos en Mariúpol.
* Si el 31 de Marzo la UE no paga en rublos, Rusia les corta el gas.
* Ucrania hace retroceder a los invasores rusos en Kiev.
* Rusia bombardea el principal edificio administrativo de Mikolaiv.
* La guerra se va calentando poco a poco, es lo habitual.


----------



## otroyomismo (29 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Para los que hablan de Libertad, esto tampoco paso nunca en Ucrania.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Video sensible



estos animaladas aparecen ahora a pesar de ser videos antiguos?
estan "revisando moviles" de estos hdlgp a medida que los pillan (es un suponer)?


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (29 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y de que es esa fábrica? En Mariupol había una se Neón que producir una parte grande del total mundial. Es esta ?



Tal sea una planta de almacenamiento y suministro de gas.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (29 Mar 2022)

Sobre el cortijo, en _ARTE.tv_.

*¿Necesita Europa un ejército? | ARTE.tv Documentales*


Spoiler


----------



## Zhukov (29 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Entiendo poco lo que ocurre como tantas otras veces ( con el virus no he entendido nada). Más bien todo parece firmar parte de un plan siniestro.
> 
> No entiendo que los EEUU advirtieran de la invasión y Rusia la negara.



Porque en realidad Rusia no quería invadir. El despliegue del ejército en la frontera era disuasorio. Los generales rusos se preparaban para la guerra, pero los políticos, con Putin a la cabeza, hasta el día antes pensaban que con postureo se arreglaría.

Hasta el mismo Zelensky decía a los americanos "tampoco te pases", el no quería guerra al principio y toda la tensión perjudicaba a la economía de Ucrania. El quería vivir del cuento de "que viene el lobo" igual que Poroshenko.

Al final a las guerras a menudo se llega por errores de cálculo. Los americanos se autoconvencieron de que los rusos no iban a intervenir, que iban de farol, y si lo hacían, sería limitado a Donbass. Zelensky se creyó que contaría con apoyo de la OTAN. A Putin casi le pasa lo mismo que a Stalin en 1941, sorprendido por la guerra por negarse a ver la realidad.



> No entiendo que pareciera una intervención relámpago y se ha convertido en una guerra de guerrillas.



Había la esperanza de que con un golpe relámpago a los lugares clave, para paralizar al ejército ucraniano vieran lo desesperado de la situación y se rindieran. Se subestimó por parte rusa la voluntad de combatir debida al fanatismo inculcado por ocho años de guerra y de dictadura, y el uso generalizado del terror y la complicación y retraso que supone que el ejército ucraniano use a los civiles como escudos humanos. Tras el avance relámpago de los primeros días, queda la tarea sangrienta y penosa de ir liquidando bolsa tras bolsa y liberar ciudad tras ciudad, para eso hacen falta refuerzos y más medios, que tardan en llegar.



> No entiendo que con el apoyo nulo se su pueblo unos nazis tengan todas las ciudades bloquedas, donde solo les puede esperar la muerte.



Porque los civiles no son su pueblo, son rusos, no ucranianos, cachos de carne que usan como barricada como si fueran sacos de tierra. Los ucranianos resisten por el momento porque les han vendido la esperanza de que Rusia colapsará por las sanciones, o intervendrá la OTAN. Conforme pasan los días, se agota la munición y las esperanzas.


----------



## Alcosani (29 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Después de la explosion de atrocidades de los pobres ucranianos de mierda de anteayer, los mass mierda han entrado en pánico, la reacción ha sido decretar un silencio total de radio, las noticias de Ucrania han pasado a un cuarto plano, los corresponsales no son contactados en ninguna cadena, han tenido que montar la payasada protagonizada por dos tios Tom para taparlo, hemos tenido al Will Tontid 24/7, mientras tanto los rusos ya se han dado cuenta de lo que les espera de triunfar los colorineros, espero que amplien el edificio mas alto de Moscú.



No te preocupes, como hoy ha dicho Zelenski que castigarán a los militares responsables de las torturas y demás(me río de que vayan a hacer nada) , es hora de empezar a hablar sobre ello en los mass mierda, ya verás


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (29 Mar 2022)

Evidencia en video de la aparición de un gran campamento militar ruso en los suburbios de Kiev.


----------



## Red Star (29 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Porque en realidad Rusia no quería invadir. El despliegue del ejército en la frontera era disuasorio. Los generales rusos se preparaban para la guerra, pero los políticos, con Putin a la cabeza, hasta el día antes pensaban que con postureo se arreglaría.
> 
> Hasta el mismo Zelensky decía a los americanos "tampoco te pases", el no quería guerra al principio y toda la tensión perjudicaba a la economía de Ucrania. El quería vivir del cuento de "que viene el lobo" igual que Poroshenko.
> 
> ...



Por favor Zhukov, no se puede ser tan ingenuo. Los rusos llevan planeando esta guerra años. La necesitaban para pararle los pies a la OTAN. El año pasado empezaron a exigir garantías de seguridad porque sabían que no se las darían, de forma que pudieran crear la aparición de la crisis necesaria para justificar la guerra. Esto no se hace de un día para otro. Han esperado hasta estar militar y económicamente preparados y entonces han creado las condiciones adecuadas para iniciar las hostilidades. Está claro que el plan de la OTAN es destruir Rusia, y eso los rusos lo sabían y se han preparado desde hace mucho tiempo para hacerlo fracasar.


----------



## otroyomismo (29 Mar 2022)

de quien hay que alejarse es de los anglos


----------



## computer_malfuction (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (29 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Eso es la transcripción de esto:



Este video es la caña. Es la Fox...cuanto más se alargue la guerra, más van a sufrir los ucranianos, los europeos...y los americanos.
Palomitas.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (29 Mar 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Sobre el cortijo, en _ARTE.tv_.
> 
> *¿Necesita Europa un ejército? | ARTE.tv Documentales*
> 
> ...



Si hay " contratistas" SI..

Ehj quej no nos llega p'a palillos solo, con lo de los hayuntamientos..

Mode palillero OFF


----------



## IgFarben (29 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> La falta de contacto con la realidad de la elite rusa es asombrosa, habian creado una bola de mentiras con la que habian engañado a parte del mundo, pero sobre todo a si mismos.
> 
> Z es una cagada historica.
> 
> ...



Aunque Rusia esta sudando sangre y se están viendo sus vergüenzas, la realidad es que Ucrania sigue llevando las de perder.
La situación podría asemejarse a la de Finlandia en la Guerra de Invierno: Los soviéticos lo pasaron muy mal y sufrieron de lo lindo, pero al final, Finlandia tuvo que tragar y entregar territorio.
Puedo equivocarme, pero en las zonas esenciales para los rusos, que son el Sur y el Donbas, tienen posiciones solidas y de ahí los ucranianos van a tener muy difícil echarlos, del resto: Kiev, Sumy, Chernigov etc, creo que los rusos acabaran replegándose o atrincherándose por completo en zonas fácilmente defendibles para ellos. Además ahora se suma que los ataques rusos están priorizando depósitos de combustible, líneas eléctricas, fabricas etc, tratando de paralizar por completo Ucrania. Si no hay implicación directa de la OTAN(que no la va a haber), esta es una guerra que ni Ucrania ni Rusia pueden ganar, y eso acabara forzando un acuerdo que a ver en que queda, o un enquistamiento del conflicto, como quedo enquistado en 2014, pero ampliado en territorio.


----------



## visaman (29 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Una moneda con respaldo tangible, no apenas humo
> 
> *El rublo ruso amplía sus ganancias, sube más de un 1% en las primeras operaciones y se sitúa en 87,7550 frente al dólar, el nivel más alto desde el 28 de febrero*
> 09:26 || 29/03/2022



que día cortan el gas por no pagar en Rublos?


----------



## vil. (29 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> MERCADO DEL PETRÓLEO: Indonesia quiere crudo ruso.
> 
> "_Con el precio actual en medio de la situación geopolítica, vemos una oportunidad de comprar a Rusia a un buen precio_", dijo a los legisladores el director ejecutivo de la petrolera estatal indonesia Pertamina, Nicke Widyawati |
> 
> ...



Cuidado con estas NOTICIAS, son las de verdad, las que harán ganar o perder la guerra y las que van a suponer una REVOLUCIÓN como no hemos visto en más de casi un siglo...

Atención, porque esas compras ENTIENDO se harán en Rublos o monedas fuera del euro-dolar y eso es algo importante de seguir... la bolsa de petroleo rusa en grande,pero CUIDADÍN que no empiecen a comprar petroleoa otros en rublos y estos los acepten... cuidadín con esto y cuidadín con IRAN... lo mismo con el gas...

Lo mismo los rusos fueron a por caza menor y se llevan caza mayor... el dolar-petroleo puede pasar a rublo-gas... y para esto SOLO se precisa que los MERCADOS se decanten y... y... cuidado, cuidado, cuidado, que el mundo no es sólo europa y el resto están caninos, por tanto ofertas como la rusa no sólo son tentadoras, sino una tabla de salvación para muchos y NO HAY PARA TODOS...


----------



## Argentium (29 Mar 2022)

*El presidente de la cámara alta del parlamento ruso: “el país está preparado para todos los escenarios de suministro energético, incluida la negativa de Europa a comprar energía rusa”*
12:00 || 29/03/2022


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Estado de como quedó el edificio…


----------



## vil. (29 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> que día cortan el gas por no pagar en Rublos?



En teoría en dos días... si es cierto, Europa tiene como 7 días después del corte para... sino me temo tendrá que entrar en guerra en Ucrania sí o sí... 

Salvo que DECIDAN confinarnos a todos a lo bestia otra vez, que ya no descarto nada... es una zozobra lo que está aconteciendo...


----------



## alfonbass (29 Mar 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Por favor Zhukov, no se puede ser tan ingenuo. Los rusos llevan planeando esta guerra años. La necesitaban para pararle los pies a la OTAN. El año pasado empezaron a exigir garantías de seguridad porque sabían que no se las darían, de forma que pudieran crear la aparición de la crisis necesaria para justificar la guerra. Esto no se hace de un día para otro. Han esperado hasta estar militar y económicamente preparados y entonces han creado las condiciones adecuadas para iniciar las hostilidades. Está claro que el plan de la OTAN es destruir Rusia, y eso los rusos lo sabían y se han preparado desde hace mucho tiempo para hacerlo fracasar.











Macron afirma que la OTAN está en “muerte cerebral” tras la retirada de Estados Unidos


El presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, dice que la falta de liderazgo estadounidense está causando la “muerte cerebral” de la OTAN y que Europa debe comenzar a




www.lavanguardia.com





En 2019 había gente que la daba por muerta, pensar que la OTAN tenía nada planeado es una memez....Ahora, que esto ha sido el mejor plan para resucitarla, desde luego...damos la enhorabuena a Putin por ello?


----------



## Zhukov (29 Mar 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Por favor Zhukov, no se puede ser tan ingenuo. Los rusos llevan planeando esta guerra años. La necesitaban para pararle los pies a la OTAN.



Los generales rusos sí, aunque sólo sea porque es su trabajo. Putin y demás camarilla a la vista está que siempre reaccionaban tarde y mal y confiando que todo se arreglaría pasteleando. Igual que Kuropatkin antes de la guerra Ruso Japonesa que siempre apuntaba en los informes pidiendo tal o cual precaución o preparativo para la guerra "todavía no", y que Stalin en 1941 que no se creía que Hitler le iba a invadir o prefería creerlo porque no podía admitir el fracaso de su política y que no estaban preparados para la guerra por culpa suya.

Yo llevo años avisando en este foro de los preparativos militares rusos. No le voy a negar a VVP que ha llevado a cabo bastante trabajo en el campo político y económico, por si pasaba lo peor, pero es evidente por hechos y declaraciones que se han aferrado a "todo menos la guerra" demasiado tiempo. Y el comienzo de esta guerra también ha sido a medio gas, con el eufemismo de la "operación especial" y el que no tengan un plan claro de qué hacer con Ucrania. Pasados los primeros días está claro que están ganando la guerra, pero no está claro si van a ganar la paz.

No sobreestimemos a los del Kremlin, van casi siempre a remolque de los acontecimientos.

Yo no soy ingenuo. Sólo expongo los hechos y declaraciones que no dejan muy bien a los dirigentes rusos. No sabremos lo que pensaban en Moscú hasta que se escriba la historia.


----------



## lasoziedad (29 Mar 2022)

*El Kremlin niega que Putin esté pensando en usar armas nucleares en Ucrania*

*Rusia y Ucrania retoman en Estambul las negociaciones en las que Kiev busca un alto el fuego y establecer corredores humanitarios *

El* portavoz del Kremlin, Dimitri Peskov*, ha afirmado que las palabras del presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, sobre la intervención de países terceros en la "operación militar especial" *no se referían a las armas nucleares *y que nadie está pensando en utilizar este tipo de armas en Ucrania.

*"Cualquier resultado de la operación, por supuesto, no es motivo para el uso de un arma nuclear. Tenemos un concepto de seguridad que establece muy claramente que solo cuando existe una amenaza para la existencia del estado en nuestro país, podemos usar y realmente usaremos armas nucleares para eliminar la amenaza"*, ha explicado.

De esta manera, ante la posibilidad de utilizar armas nucleares en el caso de que un tercer actor se involucre, Peskov ha dejado claro en una entrevista en la cadena de televisión PBS que *"no cree" que el presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, se refiriera, con sus palabras, a usar armas nucleares*.

En concreto, Peskov se refería al discurso pronunciado por el presidente ruso cuando anunció la "*operación militar especial*" en la región del *Donbás*, en el que advirtió "a diferentes estados que no interfirieran en los asuntos entre Ucrania y Rusia durante la operación".

"Nadie está pensando en usar (o) ni siquiera en la idea de utilizar armas nucleares", ha dicho, agregando que Putin fue "bastante audaz" al decir (a terceras partes) "no interfieran", ya que, en el caso de hacerlo, "tenemos todas las posibilidades para impedirlo y castigar" a todos los que vayan a hacerlo.

*DECLARACIONES DE BIDEN* 

El portavoz del Kremlin ha descrito, además, como *"alarmantes" las recientes declaraciones del presidente estadounidense, Joe Biden*, sobre su homólogo ruso, Vladimir Putin, horas después de que el inquilino de la Casa Blanca matizara que no aboga por un cambio de régimen en el país euroasiático.

"Su declaración sobre si Putin no debería o debería estar en el poder en Rusia es, por supuesto, *inaceptable*. No corresponde al presidente de Estados Unidos decidir quién va a ser y quién es el presidente de Rusia, es el pueblo de Rusia el que lo decide durante las elecciones", ha incidido Peskov.

Peskov ha hecho hincapié en que los países occidentales han declarado una guerra económica total contra Rusia. "Tenemos que adaptarnos a las nuevas condiciones. Y, desgraciadamente, esas condiciones son bastante poco amistosas", ha dicho respecto las sanciones impuestas a Rusia.

"Los países de Europa Occidental, Estados Unidos, Canadá, Australia, en realidad están dirigiendo la guerra contra nosotros en el comercio, en la economía, en el embargo de nuestras propiedades, en el embargo de nuestros fondos, en el bloqueo de nuestras relaciones financieras. Y tenemos que adaptarnos a la nueva realidad", ha destacado el portavoz del Kremlin.

En este contexto, el portavoz del Kremlin, Dimitri Peskov, ha advertido este lunes de que *Rusia no proporcionará gas "por caridad" a los países "hostiles"* que no quieran pagarlo en rublos.


----------



## amcxxl (29 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



esa gente se pincha, Rusia ha perdido 10 batallones de carros ?

menuda estupidez

la primera semana pudo perder algo pero despues las perdidas son esporadicas, quiza alguna mina
algunos carros han encajado impactos y han seguido funcionando, ademas muchos averiados se reparan en campaña



Zhukov dijo:


> Los generales rusos sí. Putin y demás camarilla a la vista está que siempre reaccionaban tarde y mal y confiando que todo se arreglaría pasteleando. Igual que Kuropatkin antes de la guerra ruso japonesa que siempre apuntaba en los informes "todavía no", y que Stalin en 1941 que no se creía que Hitler le iba a invadir o prefería creerlo porque no podía admitir el fracaso de su política y que no estaban preparados para la guerra por culpa suya.
> 
> Yo llevo años avisando en este foro de los preparativos militares rusos. No le voy a negar a VVP que ha llevado a cabo bastante trabajo en el campo político y económico, por si pasaba lo peor, pero es evidente por hechos y declaraciones que se han aferrado a "todo menos la guerra" demasiado tiempo. Y el comienzo de esta guerra también ha sido a medio gas, con el eufemismo de la "operación especial" y el que no tengan un plan claro de qué hacer con Ucrania. Pasados los primeros días está claro que están ganando la guerra, pero no está claro si van a ganar la paz.
> 
> No sobreestimemos a los del Kremlin, van casi siempre a remolque de los acontecimientos.



la guerra estaba predeterminada desde 2014, la unica cuestion era cuando librarla y eso no lo decides tu, lo decide el enemigo cuando se dispone para atacar, que es este caso, la guerra la habria provocado la OTAN a principios de marzo de todas formas

Putin ha estado ganando tiempo 8 años para tener las nuevas armas listas e impedir que la NATO mueva un dedo
la guerra se evito el año pasado, pero de este no podia pasar dado que Biden tiene elecciones de medio mandato en otoño

de hecho la guerra estaba claro desde que la NATO ataco a Osetia del Sur en 2008 y Medvedev quedo condenado y Putin tuvo que volver a presentarse a la presidencia en 2012


----------



## visaman (29 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Viviran mejor en comparacion a como vivian antes respecto a europa y usa.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que nosotros viviremos mucho peor. Pero es como deberia ser.
> 
> Nuestro militarismo y seguidismo ha hecho que viviesemos mejor de lo que nos tocaba.



solo nos queda reemplazar las elites existentes por al elite burbujista actual usando como fuerza de choke nuestros CM y los usuarios de forocoches y forovogue


----------



## Arraki (29 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> La falta de contacto con la realidad de la elite rusa es asombrosa, habian creado una bola de mentiras con la que habian engañado a parte del mundo, pero sobre todo a si mismos.
> 
> Z es una cagada historica.
> 
> ...



Que es lo que Ucrania decide exactamente? 

Rusia de momento le ha zampado un cacho del tamaño de Rumania, le ha dejado sin armada, sin fuerza aérea y carecen de divisiones de blindados. Los blindados que le quedan están dispersos en pequeñas unidades que diariamente son localizadas y eliminadas.

Les queda infantería armada con juguetes (profesionales pocos y muchos milicianos). Pueden hacer daño si, pero que como hemos podido ver se ha ido limitando pues toda acción tiene reacción y las emboscadas terminan pasando factura también para el perpetrador. Las pequeñas unidades armadas con Jabelins poco a poco irán siendo localizadas y eliminadas. En estos momentos son objetivo prioritario y como hemos podido ver estos días están siendo objetivos eliminados.


----------



## computer_malfuction (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Bishop (29 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>



Que no le pase nada a este como lo encuentren... otro más para la colección.

Los de La Haya que vayan calentando, que para Farlopensky y todo la ristra de indeseables que hay detrás, hasta llegar a los tiempos del golpe de estado del Maidán ya empieza a haber material.

Para los instigadores en Occidente de toda esta mierda La Haya no. Sería malgastar el tiempo e injusto, porque ya sabemos lo que va a pasar, se irán de rositas. Para esos el polonio tendría que rular a lo grande.


----------



## otroyomismo (29 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Y no solo eso, seguro que algunos de esos Nazis van a venir a España, ya sabéis, el sol, un país donde la población es inocente y blandita... donde podrán seguir su carrera criminal. Y encima seguro que querrán imponernos sus costumbres Nazis, va a ser un peligro llevar cualquier camiseta de Izquierdas o algún símbolo Ruso (camiseta de Gagarin, CCCP o similar) y encontrarse con un hijo de la gran puta de esos.



Je. Yo juego a airsoft y muchas veces voy de ruso. Por si acaso me han recomendado que vuelva a un "NATO style" durante una temporada. Mucho ucraniano aficionado al airsoft en Cataluña.


----------



## .Kaikus (29 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> En ningún caso se trata de un "caso aislado", por lo que más adelante será posible intentar culpar a militares individuales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania o matones de los "Batallones Nacionales". esto es politica publica



Asesinar y violar indiscriminadamente, se usa para aterrorizar a la poblacion civil de las ciudades y que no surjan revueltas populares armadas, entre civiles usados de escudos humanos, *no ejecutan civiles en represalia, ejecutan civiles para evitar cualquier conato de resistencia desesperada, ASESINATOS PREVENTIVOS DEL EJERCITO UCRANIANO !!!.  *


----------



## Riina (29 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Reculan los medios



Hoy en día, quien quiere enterarse de las cosas tiene canales para hacerlo. Hay imágenes de sobra de los maltratos y asesinatos en Ucrania.


----------



## Abstenuto (29 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Thread by @BretDevereaux on Thread Reader App
> 
> 
> @BretDevereaux: So, perhaps I'm missing something, but it seems to me that, from a strategy-between-great-powers point of view, Russia passed over into the 'losing' column pretty early in their now-five-week-long 72...…
> ...



Wishful thinking


----------



## vil. (29 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Macron afirma que la OTAN está en “muerte cerebral” tras la retirada de Estados Unidos
> 
> 
> El presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, dice que la falta de liderazgo estadounidense está causando la “muerte cerebral” de la OTAN y que Europa debe comenzar a
> ...



Y tal era la cosa... al punto era tal que TRUMP le dijo a los europeos que si querían OTAN la pagasen de su bolsillo... ERA...

Pero vino Biden y... ya no fue tal la cosa...

Pero decían que Trump en realidad se acostaba con Putin a escondidas y hacían intercambios de parejas y tal y pascual...

Cuando en realidad TRUMP sí tenía un plan; aquello del muro, de america primero y demás... pero eso era Trump...

Pero Putin lleva en guerra soterrada con el Tio Sam y Merkelandia como desde... bueno empezó hundiéndoles NABUCO, que fue el quid de la cuestión... a partir de ahí... es un no parar... menos Trump, que dió por perdida esa BATALLA, que es lo que tocaba, pero...

Toca Biden, que es lo que toca... y Putin mucho me temo que tonto no era y a Trump no creo que considerase que le iban a dejarse salir otra vez con la suya... como tal fue...

Pero también hay que decirlo, es que Trump se cargaba la globalización y pretendía ir a por China, más temprano que tarde, con aquello del america primero y recuperar la producción nacional... en fin... HISTORIAS...


----------



## arriondas (29 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Cuidado con estas NOTICIAS, son las de verdad, las que harán ganar o perder la guerra y las que van a suponer una REVOLUCIÓN como no hemos visto en más de casi un siglo...
> 
> Atención, porque esas compras ENTIENDO se harán en Rublos o monedas fuera del euro-dolar y eso es algo importante de seguir... la bolsa de petroleo rusa en grande,pero CUIDADÍN que no empiecen a comprar petroleoa otros en rublos y estos los acepten... cuidadín con esto y cuidadín con IRAN... lo mismo con el gas...
> 
> Lo mismo los rusos fueron a por caza menor y se llevan caza mayor... el dolar-petroleo puede pasar a rublo-gas... y para esto SOLO se precisa que los MERCADOS se decanten y... y... cuidado, cuidado, cuidado, que el mundo no es sólo europa y el resto están caninos, por tanto ofertas como la rusa no sólo son tentadoras, sino una tabla de salvación para muchos y NO HAY PARA TODOS...



De hecho, la UE y aledaños son una minoría en el mundo. Sólo en el Sudeste Asiático viven casi 700 millones de personas, y es una zona que en los últimos 30 años se ha desarrollado muchísimo. Forma parte de Asia-Pacífico, el nuevo polo mundial.


----------



## otroyomismo (29 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Tal cual. Unos acomplejados con el resto de sus parientes vecinos. Arma a los ultras de un equipo y tienes Ucrania. Exactamente lo mismo.



Es curioso. Cuando intento explicar la situacion de Ucrania a mucha gente utilizo el simil de una Cataluña independiente y con los boixos nois radicales equipados y entranados militarmente haciendo barbaridades.

Tambien es verdad que no creo que eso llegara a pasar aqui. Somos mas Elois que Morlocks dada nuestra vida en los ultimos años (al menos eso quiero creer)


----------



## visaman (29 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> En esto es donde se ve claro que una alianza de la UE con Rusia es lo que mejoraría mucho la vida de europeos occidentales y de rusos. Mezclar las capacidades industriales alemanas con ma energía y los desarrollos rusos en campos como aeronáutica y espacio u otros sería una revolución para Europa. Que no van a consentir al otro lado, claro.



a menos que nuestros militares vieran la luz y se hiciera proputin pasando a la clase política a cuchillo, eso no sucederia.

y los militares actuales viven demasiado bien para pensar en la patria y están mas pensando en la pasta, en cuanto al pueblo hacer una revolucion dependerá de cuanto dolor pueda soportar.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## BikeroII (29 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Cuidado con estas NOTICIAS, son las de verdad, las que harán ganar o perder la guerra y las que van a suponer una REVOLUCIÓN como no hemos visto en más de casi un siglo...
> 
> Atención, porque esas compras ENTIENDO se harán en Rublos o monedas fuera del euro-dolar y eso es algo importante de seguir... la bolsa de petroleo rusa en grande,pero CUIDADÍN que no empiecen a comprar petroleoa otros en rublos y estos los acepten... cuidadín con esto y cuidadín con IRAN... lo mismo con el gas...
> 
> Lo mismo los rusos fueron a por caza menor y se llevan caza mayor... el dolar-petroleo puede pasar a rublo-gas... y para esto SOLO se precisa que los MERCADOS se decanten y... y... cuidado, cuidado, cuidado, que el mundo no es sólo europa y el resto están caninos, por tanto ofertas como la rusa no sólo son tentadoras, sino una tabla de salvación para muchos y NO HAY PARA TODOS...



Exacto. La ultima vez que intentaron hacer transacciones de pretroleo en otra moneda que no fueron $$ los paises quedaron arrasados (Irak, Libia)


----------



## frangelico (29 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> De hecho, la UE y aledaños son una minoría en el mundo. Sólo en el Sudeste Asiático viven casi 700 millones de personas, y es una zona que en los últimos 30 años se ha desarrollado muchísimo. Forma parte de Asia-Pacífico, el nuevo polo mundial.



Por ese motivo no es tan idiota como a veces parece la estrategia europea de desarrollo energético renovable. Es la enorme debilidad que tenemos, sin dependencia energética tendríamos un superávit comercial enorme y podemos reducirla mucho si queremos . Pero no se pueden forzar los plazos y hay una larga ventana de transición en la que tener a Rusia cerca nos ayudaría mucho. Y nos lo vamos a cargar porque es el precio que la momia dice que "va a pagar ".


----------



## josema82 (29 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> que día cortan el gas por no pagar en Rublos?



*April Fools' Day *

Dia 1 de Abril, ¿a que son unos cachondos los Rusos?


----------



## Fígaro (29 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El presidente de la cámara alta del parlamento ruso: “el país está preparado para todos los escenarios de suministro energético, incluida la negativa de Europa a comprar energía rusa”*
> 12:00 || 29/03/2022




"Vayan buscando recetas con rata en Youtuboski"


----------



## SanRu (29 Mar 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> Aunque Rusia esta sudando sangre y se están viendo sus vergüenzas, la realidad es que Ucrania sigue llevando las de perder.
> La situación podría asemejarse a la de Finlandia en la Guerra de Invierno: Los soviéticos lo pasaron muy mal y sufrieron de lo lindo, pero al final, Finlandia tuvo que tragar y entregar territorio.
> Puedo equivocarme, pero en las zonas esenciales para los rusos, que son el Sur y el Donbas, tienen posiciones solidas y de ahí los ucranianos van a tener muy difícil echarlos, del resto: Kiev, Sumy, Chernigov etc, creo que los rusos acabaran replegándose o atrincherándose por completo en zonas fácilmente defendibles para ellos. Además ahora se suma que los ataques rusos están priorizando depósitos de combustible, líneas eléctricas, fabricas etc, tratando de paralizar por completo Ucrania. Si no hay implicación directa de la OTAN(que no la va a haber), esta es una guerra que ni Ucrania ni Rusia pueden ganar, y eso acabara forzando un acuerdo que a ver en que queda, o un enquistamiento del conflicto, como quedo enquistado en 2014, pero ampliado en territorio.



La prioridad para los rusos es:

Jerson: para suministrar agua a Crimea. Innegociable.
Donbas: Comenzaron la guerra por ellos y sin ellos no habrá paz. Innegociable
Zaporiyia: Necesario para unir por tierra Jerson al Dombas. Imprescindible.

A partir de ahí podemos debatir en dos regiones: Jarkov y Odessa.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Mar 2022)

Mariupol, dividido en dos.

Grupo sureño de militantes en Mariupol cortado
Después de que fue posible aislar a los terroristas ucranianos en la Margen Izquierda oriental, las cosas fueron mucho mejor para las formaciones aliadas en todos los sectores del frente. Además del hecho de que logramos sumergirnos en el distrito de Kalmiussky e ir a la planta de Azovmash, también logramos aislar al grupo de fuerzas terroristas del sur en el área de la estación de tren


----------



## .Kaikus (29 Mar 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> El gobierno ucraniano ha desmentido el supuesto envenenamiento del multimillonario ruso Román Abramovich y de dos negociadores ucranianos durante una reunión en Kyiv.



Lo de los Sugus contaminados con polonio, del bueno, en la guarderias ucranianas, no cuela...


----------



## rejon (29 Mar 2022)

*Rusia abandona la "desnazificación" y accede a que Kiev entre en la UE si se mantiene no alineado militarmente, según el Financial Times.*
*Rusia* abandonará su objetivo de "desnazificación" de *Ucrania* y está dispuesta a permitir que el país ingrese en la *Unión Europea* si *Kiev* se mantiene no alineada militarmente, según informa este martes el _Financial Times_ respecto a los términos de una negociación para un alto el fuego.
Este medio asegura que cuatro personas informadas sobre las negociaciones sostienen que *Kiev *y *Moscú *están analizando un acuerdo de paz que prevé que *Ucrania *no ingrese en la *OTAN*, a cambio de obtener "garantías de seguridad".
El borrador de este pacto no contiene, prosigue el FT, referencia alguna a la "desnazificación", "desmilitarización" y protección para el idioma ruso en *Ucrania*, motivos, entre otros, esgrimidos por el presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, para justificar su agresión bélica al país vecino.
Estas informaciones ven la luz cuando sendas delegaciones de *Rusia *y *Ucrania *han llegado este martes a la *Oficina Presidencial del Palacio de Dolmabahçe* de *Estambul *(*Turquía*) con la intención de reanudar sus negociaciones para buscar un compromiso que ponga fin al conflicto armado que los enfrenta.
Según argumenta el FT, las concesiones supuestamente planteadas por el *Kremlin *son consecuencia de la falta de avances en su campaña militar, que se ha topado con "una resistencia ucraniana más feroz" de lo previsto. Informa Efe


----------



## bigplac (29 Mar 2022)

El llegar o no llegar depende solo de si a USA le interesa que llegue o no. Como ni USA, ni a Francia, ni a UK le interesaba desestabilizar cataluña, pues no llego. Si les hubiese interesado claro que habría llegado, a los catalanes ganas no les faltaba. De hecho tenían bastante mas ganas que los ucranianos.



otroyomismo dijo:


> Es curioso. Cuando intento explicar la situacion de Ucrania a mucha gente utilizo el simil de una Cataluña independiente y con los boixos nois radicales equipados y entranados militarmente haciendo barbaridades.
> 
> Tambien es verdad que no creo que eso llegara a pasar aqui. Somos mas Elois que Morlocks dada nuestra vida en los ultimos años (al menos eso quiero creer)


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Mar 2022)

columnas de tropas rusas se están moviendo a Nikolaev.

Enormes columnas de asalto del ejército ruso avanzaron hacia Nikolaev. La artillería y la aviación están en pleno funcionamiento.


----------



## amcxxl (29 Mar 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Que no le pase nada a este como lo encuentren... otro más para la colección.
> 
> Los de La Haya que vayan calentando, que para Farlopensky y todo la ristra de indeseables que hay detrás, hasta llegar a los tiempos del golpe de estado del Maidán ya empieza a haber material.
> 
> Para los instigadores en Occidente de toda esta mierda La Haya no. Sería malgastar el tiempo e injusto, porque ya sabemos lo que va a pasar, se irán de rositas. Para esos el polonio tendría que rular a lo grande.



lo de La Haya es otra muestra del supremacismo "Occidental" que sirve para juzgar a los gobernantes discolos de "pueblos inferiores"

al judio cocainomano y a Puercochenko los juzgaran en Ucrania como en 1946 juzgaron a los nazis en Kiev

VIDEO Kiev 29 de enero de 1946 https://cdnimg.rg.ru/video/content/0/75/20/11KIEV_1946_KAZN_MAIDAN_RG_2.mp4

Полуторачасовой документальный фильм о Киевском процессе обращен к каждому из нас — Российская газета (rg.ru)


----------



## Zparo reincidente (29 Mar 2022)

__





La universidad española ese ente corrupto promocionando la guerra . Y fomentando el ucronazismo


Para muestra la complutense en su web , pero son todas con lo de ucrania en sus cabeceras https://www.ucm.es/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## vil. (29 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Por ese motivo no es tan idiota como a veces parece la estrategia europea de desarrollo energético renovable. Es la enorme debilidad que tenemos, sin dependencia energética tendríamos un superávit comercial enorme y podemos reducirla mucho si queremos . Pero no se pueden forzar los plazos y hay una larga ventana de transición en la que tener a Rusia cerca nos ayudaría mucho. Y nos lo vamos a cargar porque es el precio que la momia dice que "va a pagar ".




Los europeos tenemos la muy mala costumbre de MENTIRNOS mucho, los españoles más y así nos va...

Nuestro superavit comercial PIVOTA mayormente es que nuestra economía no se desangra en inversiones bestiales en lo militar, para eso está el TIO SAM, que es muy malo, que es un invasor, que es... pero que es el que paga la juerga de Europa mayormente y ESPECIALMENTE de Alemania...

¿Olvidamos que si no es por el Tio Sam Yugoslavia nos da una paliza???

Demasiada soberbia y falta de autocrítica es lo que nos mata a los "EUROPEOS" en general...


----------



## vil. (29 Mar 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Exacto. La ultima vez que intentaron hacer transacciones de pretroleo en otra moneda que no fueron $$ los paises quedaron arrasados (Irak, Libia)



BIDEN, perro loco, caliente que sales... ¿o no saldrá????


----------



## IgFarben (29 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> columnas de tropas rusas se están moviendo a Nikolaev.
> 
> Enormes columnas de asalto del ejército ruso avanzaron hacia Nikolaev. La artillería y la aviación están en pleno funcionamiento.



Yo lo que había leído es que estaban reforzando Jerson, y que cuando tomen Mariúpol, de ahí si, avanzaran con todo a Mikolayiv.


----------



## Hal8995 (29 Mar 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Por favor Zhukov, no se puede ser tan ingenuo. Los rusos llevan planeando esta guerra años. La necesitaban para pararle los pies a la OTAN. El año pasado empezaron a exigir garantías de seguridad porque sabían que no se las darían, de forma que pudieran crear la aparición de la crisis necesaria para justificar la guerra. Esto no se hace de un día para otro. Han esperado hasta estar militar y económicamente preparados y entonces han creado las condiciones adecuadas para iniciar las hostilidades. Está claro que el plan de la OTAN es destruir Rusia, y eso los rusos lo sabían y se han preparado desde hace mucho tiempo para hacerlo fracasar.



Disculpa pero no sabes como funcionan los ejércitos y estado mayor de los paises.

Todos los paises que se precien tienen planes de ataque a sus vecinos y los más grandes a cualquier pais del globo.

En estos planes , mediante inteligencia, se obtiene toda la info disponible de carreteras, puentes, instalaciones militares , presas, centrales, aeropuertos, nudos ferroviarios, puertos,etc etc etc

Con esta info se preparan planes tanto de castigo como de invasión evaluando los medios necesarios.

Usa tiene planes para invadir Canadá, Mejico, Francia, España, Alemania y cualquier otro país del planeta.Asimismo Francia pej tiene planes para invadir España seguro.

Teniendo esos planes , varios planes, después además están las consecuencias geostratécicas de la invasión, tanto sanciones, aliados o pérdida de estos, etc etc.

Y después de todo esto está la geopolítica, que puedo pedir o exigir también depende de la capacidad de negociar o de poder aplicar esos planes. Suiza nunca exigirá a Italia una salida al mar Mediterráneo, no solo porque tenga una idiosincrasia neutral, si no la tuviera tampoco podría dar un ultimátum a Italia.

Y ya en la sublimación del ajedrez estratégico está intentar obligar al enemigo a meterse en lodazales de guerra para desgastarlo y debilitarlo.

En el caso de Ucrania Usa ha estado por un lado radicalizando a este pais para incluirlo en su órbita de sumisión. Hay informes que aquí habéis publicado de la CIA de 2008 y anteriores hablando de la idoneidad de impulsar a Rusia en un conflicto armado mediante Ucrania.

Luego después están los resultados, seguro que ninguna parte prevee todo correctamente, militarmente, las sanciones, etc etc. y hay que ir corrigiendo o improvisando.

Pero parece que occidente sólo pensó en la entrada en guerra en Donbass , nada más, con un desgaste muy grande. Si hubieran pensado en la invasión general hace mucho que tratados de apoyo militar hubieran incluido tropas europeas o al menos polacas ( tan dispuestos a joder a los rusos siempre)

No simplifiquemos lo que es muy complejo.


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1004024



Pues mira ahí sigue la planta prácticamente intacta. Yo pensaba que la habían hecho mierda como dicen los nazis.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 Mar 2022)

el jueves…


----------



## vladimirovich (29 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Rusia abandona la "desnazificación" y accede a que Kiev entre en la UE si se mantiene no alineado militarmente, según el Financial Times.*
> *Rusia* abandonará su objetivo de "desnazificación" de *Ucrania* y está dispuesta a permitir que el país ingrese en la *Unión Europea* si *Kiev* se mantiene no alineada militarmente, según informa este martes el _Financial Times_ respecto a los términos de una negociación para un alto el fuego.
> Este medio asegura que cuatro personas informadas sobre las negociaciones sostienen que *Kiev *y *Moscú *están analizando un acuerdo de paz que prevé que *Ucrania *no ingrese en la *OTAN*, a cambio de obtener "garantías de seguridad".
> El borrador de este pacto no contiene, prosigue el FT, referencia alguna a la "desnazificación", "desmilitarización" y protección para el idioma ruso en *Ucrania*, motivos, entre otros, esgrimidos por el presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, para justificar su agresión bélica al país vecino.
> ...



OTAN de entrada NO....despues ya no los venderan los Putinbots como un gran exito, que ese era realmente el objetivo del plan, que lo de desnazificacion, demilitarizacion, etc..era solo genial Maskirovka del ajedrecista del Kremlin.

En 5 años con juguetitos modernos y training de la OTAN el ejercito ucro sera mas potente que el ruso y se vuelve a negociar....pero esta vez con los ucros a las puertas de Moscu.

500 años de supremacia del principado de Moscovia en la Rus estan tocando a su fin...vuelve la era de la Rus de Kiev.


----------



## Arraki (29 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> columnas de tropas rusas se están moviendo a Nikolaev.
> 
> Enormes columnas de asalto del ejército ruso avanzaron hacia Nikolaev. La artillería y la aviación están en pleno funcionamiento.



Pues a ver si rescatan a las unidades atrincheradas en Kashpero que la verdad es que no se que cojones hacen ahí


----------



## vladimirovich (29 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Pues a ver si rescatan a las unidades atrincheradas en Kashpero que la verdad es que no se que cojones hacen ahí



Nadie sabe que cojones hace el ejercito ruso en ninguna parte, ni ellos mismos, es el surrealismo de Z, la mayor parte de las veces no saben ni donde estan los demas, dicen que se comunican por telegram utilizando las redes ucras, maskirovka.


----------



## visaman (29 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Cuidado con estas NOTICIAS, son las de verdad, las que harán ganar o perder la guerra y las que van a suponer una REVOLUCIÓN como no hemos visto en más de casi un siglo...
> 
> Atención, porque esas compras ENTIENDO se harán en Rublos o monedas fuera del euro-dolar y eso es algo importante de seguir... la bolsa de petroleo rusa en grande,pero CUIDADÍN que no empiecen a comprar petroleoa otros en rublos y estos los acepten... cuidadín con esto y cuidadín con IRAN... lo mismo con el gas...
> 
> Lo mismo los rusos fueron a por caza menor y se llevan caza mayor... el dolar-petroleo puede pasar a rublo-gas... y para esto SOLO se precisa que los MERCADOS se decanten y... y... cuidado, cuidado, cuidado, que el mundo no es sólo europa y el resto están caninos, por tanto ofertas como la rusa no sólo son tentadoras, sino una tabla de salvación para muchos y NO HAY PARA TODOS...



Alemania una vez mas ah sido derrotada en la III guerra mundial, ahora solo queda le frente asiático con china que imagino derrotara a japon


----------



## rejon (29 Mar 2022)

Nunca ha habido misiles de la OTAN apuntando ha Rusia desde Ucrania, pero si hay decenas de miles de muertos civiles en Ucrania bajo las bombas de Putin.


----------



## Pinovski (29 Mar 2022)

Según los ucranianos, los rusos continúan con su retirada


----------



## Mitrofán (29 Mar 2022)

de 2021, eso es literalmente ayer. los uncranianos banderistas tuvieron maestros aventajados: la última redacción del estatuto de autonomía catalán (2006) sólo admite dos *lenguas propias* de cataluña, el catalán y el occitano (lengua hablada por unos cuantos cientos de abuelos en el valle de arán). el español, la lengua materna _y propia_ de la mayoría de los catalanes únicamente se nombra como lengua oficial del estado.
lengua propia, el principio de la inmersión y demás leyes lingüísticas de nuremberg catalanistas.



https://www.mptfp.gob.es/portal/politica-territorial/autonomica/Lenguas-cooficiales/Normativa-y-Jurisprudencia/Normativa_Autonomica/Catalan.html


----------



## .Kaikus (29 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Nos vamos a déficit comercial europeo por primera vez en muchos años. Si se hace estructural no podremos aguantarlo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004010



Ir en busca de una autarquia europea y dejar de importar lo que no sea indispensable o estrategico, seria muy duro para la poblacion europea en general, *muchas economias extranjeras reventarian e implosionarian, somos el primer mundo y aguantariamos como jabatos, fronteras exteriores comunitarias blindadas a injerencias e inmigrantes, que arda el mundo y que cada palo aguante su vela !!!.*


----------



## Nicors (29 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Nadie sabe que cojones hace el ejercito ruso en ninguna parte, ni ellos mismos, es el surrealismo de Z, la mayor parte de las veces no saben ni donde estan los demas, dicen que se comunican por telegram utilizando las redes ucras, maskirovka.



Osea los ucranianos saben perfectamente que dicen o "planean" los rusos.


----------



## rejon (29 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> Según los ucranianos, los rusos continúan con su retirada



A vez si es verdad y acaba esta maldita INVASION.


----------



## bigmaller (29 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Rusia abandona la "desnazificación" y accede a que Kiev entre en la UE si se mantiene no alineado militarmente, según el Financial Times.*
> *Rusia* abandonará su objetivo de "desnazificación" de *Ucrania* y está dispuesta a permitir que el país ingrese en la *Unión Europea* si *Kiev* se mantiene no alineada militarmente, según informa este martes el _Financial Times_ respecto a los términos de una negociación para un alto el fuego.
> Este medio asegura que cuatro personas informadas sobre las negociaciones sostienen que *Kiev *y *Moscú *están analizando un acuerdo de paz que prevé que *Ucrania *no ingrese en la *OTAN*, a cambio de obtener "garantías de seguridad".
> El borrador de este pacto no contiene, prosigue el FT, referencia alguna a la "desnazificación", "desmilitarización" y protección para el idioma ruso en *Ucrania*, motivos, entre otros, esgrimidos por el presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, para justificar su agresión bélica al país vecino.
> ...



Desnazificar es una linea roja para zelensky y rusia cede?   

Ceden a un pretexto? A algo inexistente?


----------



## vil. (29 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> OTAN de entrada NO....despues ya no los venderan los Putinbots como un gran exito, que ese era realmente el objetivo del plan, que lo de desnazificacion, demilitarizacion, etc..era solo genial Maskirovka del ajedrecista del Kremlin.
> 
> En 5 años con juguetitos modernos y training de la OTAN el ejercito ucro sera mas potente que el ruso y se vuelve a negociar....pero esta vez con los ucros a las puertas de Moscu.
> 
> 500 años de supremacia del principado de Moscovia en la Rus estan tocando a su fin...vuelve la era de la Rus de Kiev.



El gas... es el gas, que diría el otro... con el Rush de Kiev o con el actual... cómo va a ir el asunto que es lo que toca y al BOLSILLO, no a las opiniones...


----------



## Argentium (29 Mar 2022)

Tarde o temprano la lógica se impone, el papel sin respaldo o la moneda con respaldo de valor, (donde se pueden comprar rublos??? alguien sabe???)

*El rublo ruso amplía sus ganancias y se reafirma un 4,4% en la jornada de Moscú superando los 86 frente al dólar por primera vez desde el 28 de febrero*
12:44 || 29/03/2022


----------



## visaman (29 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Y tal era la cosa... al punto era tal que TRUMP le dijo a los europeos que si querían OTAN la pagasen de su bolsillo... ERA...
> 
> Pero vino Biden y... ya no fue tal la cosa...
> 
> ...



cuando las elecciones de Trump versus hilary yo escribí en burbuja que hilary era la guerra con Rusia y que Trump no, biden me da la razón.

la jugada ahora es inutilizar a Europa su mayor rival al poder aliarse con Rusia.

empobrecer a Rusia y aislarla.

ir a por china a como sea


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (29 Mar 2022)

El rublo no para de apreciarse


----------



## lasoziedad (29 Mar 2022)

*
Kiev pide la prohibición de la "Z", símbolo de apoyo al invasor ruso*

El ministro ucraniano de Asuntos Exteriores,* Dmytro Kuleba*, pidió la *prohibición a escala internacional del símbolo 'Z'*, por representar a su juicio el *apoyo a la agresión rusa* contra su país.

'Hago un llamamiento a todos los Estados para que criminalicen el uso del símbolo 'Z'', apuntó Kuleba, a través de su cuenta en Twitter.

Esa letra, tal como llevan estampados los *blindados rusos o dejan pintadas las tropas* de ese país tras entrar en poblaciones en Ucrania, '*significa crímenes de guerra, ciudades bombardeadas, miles de ucranianos asesinados*', prosigue el mensaje.


----------



## vil. (29 Mar 2022)

Los del golfo NOS EXIGIERON que arreglasemos lo de Siria y... pasamos de todo, sí muchas palabras, mucha cháchara y... pasamos de todo con lo que ellos allí se habían gastado...

Arrieros somos...

Ahora vamos allí a pedirles que nos ayuden en Ucrania y... 

Grandes palabra y mucha cháchara...

TIC, TAC, TIC, TAC,... el jueves cortará o no el gas el PUTIN... ¿será el jueves o se negociará si será???? o todavía el Jueves no será...


----------



## amcxxl (29 Mar 2022)

Rublo a 85, lo mismo que el dia 24 de febrero cuando empezo la movida


----------



## Trajanillo (29 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Kiev pide la prohibición de la "Z", símbolo de apoyo al invasor ruso*
> 
> El ministro ucraniano de Asuntos Exteriores,* Dmytro Kuleba*, pidió la *prohibición a escala internacional del símbolo 'Z'*, por representar a su juicio el *apoyo a la agresión rusa* contra su país.
> 
> ...



Claro, suprimamos la Z del abecedario, en Ucrania no cabe un gilipollas más.


----------



## vladimirovich (29 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> Según los ucranianos, los rusos continúan con su retirada



Estan abandonando los frentes de Chernigov , Sumy, el de Kiev tambien pero este disimulando mas, posiblemente despues Kharkov (que ahi se han llevado muchas ostias)...recogiendo cable como pueden..mejor asin que con desbandada final.

Z de Zoquetes.


----------



## vil. (29 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> Alemania una vez mas ah sido derrotada en la III guerra mundial, ahora solo queda le frente asiático con china que imagino derrotara a japon



Nada ha comenzado todavía... estamos como cuando Hitler había invadido Austria más o menos... 

De Japón y ya ha llovido algunos escribimos y por ahí ha quedado que tenía hasta el 2016 para presentar batalla a China y en serio... no lo hizo... hoy suerte tendrá si China en lugar de invadir Taiwan no decide invadir Japón... es lo que hay...y eso que Japón con el Abenomics se pasó por el forro la limitación de inversiones militares que le habían impuesto en la derrota de la IIWW...


----------



## Pinovski (29 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Se confirma entonces lo que decían varios foreros, la ofensiva de los días pasados era para cubrir la retirada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (29 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Países donde la rupia es la moneda oficial:
> - República de la India (1.380.004,390 hab.)
> - República Democrática Socialista de Sri Lanka (21.919.000 hab.)
> - República Islámica de Pakistán (220.892.331 hab.)
> ...



Casi 2.000 millones de habitantes, sumados a los 1.400 millones de chinos nos daría casi la mitad de la población mundial que comerciaría con Rusia en sus respectivas monedas (y me dejo algunos países más) y aquí Europa mirándose al ombligo pensando que pueden tumbar a Rusia con sus sanciones porque somos el "gran occidente". Si es que es ver para creer. Nos estamos pegando tiros, no en los pies, en el estómago, una muerte lenta.


----------



## rejon (29 Mar 2022)

Todo dependerá de la idea de estado que tenga el hijoPutin. 

Creer en algo de lo que diga este criminal es peligroso


----------



## vil. (29 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> cuando las elecciones de Trump versus hilary yo escribí en burbuja que hilary era la guerra con Rusia y que Trump no, biden me da la razón.
> 
> la jugada ahora es inutilizar a Europa su mayor rival al poder aliarse con Rusia.
> 
> ...



Muchos ya lo dijimos, que Hillary era la guerra y Trump el fin del globalismo... pero 4 años más tarde y mal, pues ahora están intentando salvar aquello... eso sí, no se atrevieron a volver a sacar a Hillary, que hubiese vuelto a perder... jajajajajaaaa...


----------



## lasoziedad (29 Mar 2022)

*Rusia califica de "estable" las radiaciones en la central de Chernóbil después de los incendios*

La* Oficina Nacional de Protección al Consumidor (Rospotrebnadzor)* ha informado este lunes de que la situación de *radiación es "estable"* en el entorno fronterizo de la central nuclear de *Chernóbil* tras los incendios registrados en la zona.

El *Organismo Internacional de la Energía Atómica* (OIEA) advirtió hace unas semanas de que el cuerpo de bomberos de la ciudad de Chernóbil extinguió *cuatro incendios forestales* debido a la 'temporada de incendios' anual, cuando a menudo ocurren incendios espontáneos en el área".

Además, el OIEA advirtió de que se habían registrado *ataques en puestos de control ucranianos* cerca de la planta. Ante esto, la vice primera ministra de Ucrania, *Irina Vereshchuk*, tildó las acciones del Ejército ruso de "irresponsables y poco profesionales" porque suponen "una* amenaza muy grave* no sólo para Ucrania, sino también para cientos de millones de europeos".


----------



## frangelico (29 Mar 2022)

Así que piden que se prohíba una letra. Esto es como los anglos prohibiendo la palabra "negro" porque los muy imbéciles no saben que es un color.


lasoziedad dijo:


> *Kiev pide la prohibición de la "Z", símbolo de apoyo al invasor ruso*
> 
> El ministro ucraniano de Asuntos Exteriores,* Dmytro Kuleba*, pidió la *prohibición a escala internacional del símbolo 'Z'*, por representar a su juicio el *apoyo a la agresión rusa* contra su país.
> 
> ...


----------



## .Kaikus (29 Mar 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> esta es una guerra que ni Ucrania ni Rusia pueden ganar,



Si que puede ganar la guerra Rusia, lo que pasa es que tendra que convertirse en un pais autosuficiente, con la crisis la Union Europea esta en la misma dicotomia, si sigue de escudero de los EEUU y la Nato, va directa a la ruina economica y hacia problemas sociales graves, tendra que limitar las importaciones no necesarias y buscar un equilibrio, *eso es caminar hacia la autarquia...*

_PD_- Lo hacen los usanos, los chinos, los rusos, por que no los europeos comunitarios ???.


----------



## rejon (29 Mar 2022)

Putin y el Ejército ruso bordeando el ridículo en el intento de invasión de un país vecino, pobre y llano como un plato. 

No me extraña que Shoigu y Gerasimov estén desaparecidos.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (29 Mar 2022)

Extreme owned a Europa


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Mar 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Casi 2.000 millones de habitantes, sumados a los 1.400 millones de chinos nos daría casi la mitad de la población mundial que comerciaría con Rusia en sus respectivas monedas (y me dejo algunos países más) y aquí Europa mirándose al ombligo pensando que pueden tumbar a Rusia con sus sanciones porque somos el "gran occidente". Si es que es ver para creer. Nos estamos pegando tiros, no en los pies, en el estómago, una muerte lenta.



Es un mal cálculo de nuestros dirigentes de las posibilidades reales de Europa, ahora veremos cómo salimos de esta.


----------



## rejon (29 Mar 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Extreme owned a Europa



Que significa??????


----------



## Arraki (29 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Nadie sabe que cojones hace el ejercito ruso en ninguna parte, ni ellos mismos, es el surrealismo de Z, la mayor parte de las veces no saben ni donde estan los demas, dicen que se comunican por telegram utilizando las redes ucras, maskirovka.



No tergiverses mi mensaje, sujeto. 

Los informes hablan de "una poderosa área fortificada rusa" en Kashperovo. Sin duda un grano en el culo para los ucros en la zona.

Lo que me preocupa es el desconocimiento de si les están suministrando por aire y la cobertura médica de la que disponen, por eso me parece urgente que los enlacen. 

No obstante si a estas alturas no han sido capaces de eliminarlos, en el momento en el que la columna llegue a su posición sin duda será un punto de defensa y ofensiva interesante.


----------



## amcxxl (29 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Claro, suprimamos la Z del abecedario, en Ucrania no cabe un gilipollas más.



es mas practico suprimir a Ucrania del mapamundi y asi dejan de dar por culo


----------



## Arraki (29 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Kiev pide la prohibición de la "Z", símbolo de apoyo al invasor ruso*
> 
> El ministro ucraniano de Asuntos Exteriores,* Dmytro Kuleba*, pidió la *prohibición a escala internacional del símbolo 'Z'*, por representar a su juicio el *apoyo a la agresión rusa* contra su país.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trajanillo (29 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> es mas practico suprimir a Ucrania del mapamundi y asi dejan de dar por culo



Tampoco es eso, con que se conviertan en un país que no sea nazi como parece que es por lo que se ve, con eso ya valdría, aunque que se lo repartan como Yugoslavia tambien valdría...


----------



## arriondas (29 Mar 2022)

La verdad no es democrática, que la mayoría de la gente crea en una determinada versión de los hechos no significa que ésta sea cierta. Por otro lado, la verdad, como la naturaleza, tiene la costumbre de abrirse camino. A diferencia de la mentira, que tiene las patas muy cortas.

Schopenhauer decía que toda verdad pasa por tres fases: “primero es ridiculizada; segundo, se le opone violentamente; y tercero, es aceptada como evidente". Poco a poco, se va viendo lo que ha estado sucediendo en Ucrania todos estos años.


----------



## amcxxl (29 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si que puede ganar la guerra Rusia, lo que pasa es que tendra que convertirse en un pais autosuficiente, con la crisis la Union Europea esta en la misma dicotomia, si sigue de escudero de los EEUU y la Nato, va directa a la ruina economica y hacia problemas sociales graves, tendra que limitar las importaciones no necesarias y buscar un equilibrio, *eso es caminar hacia la autarquia...*
> 
> _PD_- Lo hacen los usanos, los chinos, los rusos, por que no los europeos comunitarios ???.



sin recursos energeticos suficientes Europa solo puede ser autarquica volviendo a ser una economia rural, es decir volver a la epoca de los señoritos y caciques


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (29 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Nadie sabe que cojones hace el ejercito ruso en ninguna parte, ni ellos mismos, es el surrealismo de Z, la mayor parte de las veces no saben ni donde estan los demas, dicen que se comunican por telegram utilizando las redes ucras, maskirovka.


----------



## Arraki (29 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Rublo a 85, lo mismo que el dia 24 de febrero cuando empezo la movida
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004130



Los que vendieron a 1,40 están flipando con lo gilipollas que es la gente. Y Biden diciendo el otro día que estaba a 2


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Mar 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> de 2021, eso es literalmente ayer. los uncranianos banderistas tuvieron maestros aventajados: la última redacción del estatuto de autonomía catalán (2006) sólo admite dos *lenguas propias* de cataluña, el catalán y el occitano (lengua hablada por unos cuantos cientos de abuelos en el valle de arán). el español, la lengua materna _y propia_ de la mayoría de los catalanes únicamente se nombra como lengua oficial del estado.
> lengua propia, el principio de la inmersión y demás leyes lingüísticas de nuremberg catalanistas.
> unos advenedizos brutotes, para apartheid de éxito el catalanista.
> 
> ...



Tu eres subnormal, unos nazis genocidas y psicópatas los despachas como "advenedizos brutotes", eres escoria.


----------



## vil. (29 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Rublo a 85, lo mismo que el dia 24 de febrero cuando empezo la movida
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004130



Cuidadito y lo repito... la guerra se está jugando aquí y los MERCADOS por lo que parecen NO SE CREEN a TWITER y sí empiezan a creerse y MUY MUCHO al ruso hijo de putina...

Biden calienta que vas a tener que salir SÍ ó SÍ como la cosa amenace con derrumbarse...

Esto si el Rublo camina firme y sigue esta senda ya no es una guerra con Europa o Ucrania es ya una guerra contra el dolar y... MUY SERIA... Y...

O Biden sale y se muestra creible o...o... ¿vamos a tener un cambio de paradigma económico global con apenas unos miles de muertos????... SERÍA INCREIBLE...

Volveremos a vivir la caída del muro de Berlín, pero esta vez en Wall-Street...

Así que CUIDADO, que estamos ante una partida algo SURREALISTA, pero auténtica...


----------



## paconan (29 Mar 2022)

Interesante

Los ciudadanos de Rusia, convocados para el servicio militar en la primavera, no serán enviados a ningún punto crítico. Así lo afirmó el ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu, informa TASS.


----------



## rejon (29 Mar 2022)

No sé quien me da más asco. Si un sanguinario dictador vomo el hijoputin con miles de crímenes a sus espaldas o los que lo defendéis.

Probablemente los segundos.


----------



## Archimanguina (29 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> La prioridad para los rusos es:
> 
> Jerson: para suministrar agua a Crimea. Innegociable.
> Donbas: Comenzaron la guerra por ellos y sin ellos no habrá paz. Innegociable
> ...



Tras 10.000 muertos rusos, no os engañeis, esto termina con la bandera del águila bicéfala hondenado sobre Liov, cuando sea menester.


----------



## .Kaikus (29 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> sin recursos energeticos suficientes Europa solo puede ser autarquica volviendo a ser una economia rural, es decir volver a la epoca de los señoritos y caciques



Es autosuficiente en productos agricolas, en productos manufacturados e industriales, tiene tecnologia y cientificos...

PD- En europa hay carbon en cantidades industriales, se pueden construir todos los reactores nucleares necesarios para producir electricidad, por que somos tan pesimistas ???.


----------



## orcblin (29 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Cuidadito y lo repito... la guerra se está jugando aquí y los MERCADOS por lo que parecen NO SE CREEN a TWITER y sí empiezan a creerse y MUY MUCHO al ruso hijo de putina...
> 
> Biden calienta que vas a tener que salir SÍ ó SÍ como la cosa amenace con derrumbarse...
> 
> ...



si , es que haber forzado a rusia a tomar esas decisiones, parece que ha adelantado la desdolarización tranquilamente una década..
pero bueno, entiendo que el que forzó esto (USA) sabe a lo que estaba jugando


----------



## Archimanguina (29 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> columnas de tropas rusas se están moviendo a Nikolaev.
> 
> Enormes columnas de asalto del ejército ruso avanzaron hacia Nikolaev. La artillería y la aviación están en pleno funcionamiento.



lo dicho, Odessa es plato principal, no van a renunciar a él.


----------



## amcxxl (29 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Tampoco es eso, con que se conviertan en un país que no sea nazi como parece que es por lo que se ve, con eso ya valdría, aunque que se lo repartan como Yugoslavia tambien valdría...



Putin deho claro que la Ucrania en las fronteras de 1991-2014 es la ucrania sovietica que recivio regalos de Lenin Stalin y Kruchev

si se dedican a tirar las estatuas de Lenin, entonces se volvera a noviembre de1917 y los terrotorios rusos se devolveran a Rusia y los occidentales se iran por otro lado

Ucrania o Pequela Rusia es la zona alrededor de Kiev


----------



## notengodeudas (29 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Después de la explosion de atrocidades de los pobres ucranianos de mierda de anteayer, los mass mierda han entrado en pánico, la reacción ha sido decretar un silencio total de radio, las noticias de Ucrania han pasado a un cuarto plano, los corresponsales no son contactados en ninguna cadena, han tenido que montar la payasada protagonizada por dos tios Tom para taparlo, hemos tenido al Will Tontid 24/7, mientras tanto los rusos ya se han dado cuenta de lo que les espera de triunfar los colorineros, espero que amplien el edificio mas alto de Moscú.



Me lo he perdido, dado que 0 TV en mi caso. Un resumen, pf?


----------



## INE (29 Mar 2022)

Euro/Rublo 96.27, laz zancioneh funsionan.


----------



## arriondas (29 Mar 2022)

Cierto, nada que no haya dicho el Maestro antes.


----------



## rejon (29 Mar 2022)

Una vez más hay que recordar (y ya van...) que esta invasión la puede parar Rusia cuando el hijoPutin quiera, dejarían de morir civiles y ya no sería necesraio enviar armas a Ucrania.


----------



## poppom (29 Mar 2022)

Lo de permitir a Ucrania entrar a la UE con neutralidad (no OTAN) es otro ataque más a Europa
Que nos nukeen y acabamos antes


----------



## Arraki (29 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No sé quien me da más asco. Si un sanguinario dictador vomo el hijoputin con miles de crímenes a sus espaldas o los que lo defendéis.
> 
> Probablemente los segundos.



Lo tienes fácil para bloquear a todo aquel que te de asco.

Yo lo hago y añado que en tu caso de momento he hecho una excepción por que me pareces el bufón del foro y a los bufones siempre se les ha tenido en lástima


----------



## frangelico (29 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Es autosuficiente en productos agricolas, en productos manufacturados e industriales, tiene tecnologia y cientificos...
> 
> PD- En europa hay carbon en cantidades industriales, se pueden construir todos los reactores nucleares necesarios para producir electricidad, por que somos tan pesimistas ???.



Nos falta el Uranio. Las nucleares de momento no son mágicas.


----------



## .Kaikus (29 Mar 2022)

La geopolitica es asi, los rusos devuelven los zarpazos, esto es un toma y daca...


----------



## capitán almeida (29 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Una vez más hay que recordar (y ya van...) que esta invasión la puede parar Rusia cuando el hijoPutin quiera, dejarían de morir civiles y ya no sería necesraio enviar armas a Ucrania.



ahí te va


----------



## Bimbo (29 Mar 2022)

El rublo esta en 83 dolares. Las sanciones no funcionan. Se acabo el reinado del dolar. El rey esta desnudo.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (29 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Kiev pide la prohibición de la "Z", símbolo de apoyo al invasor ruso*
> 
> El ministro ucraniano de Asuntos Exteriores,* Dmytro Kuleba*, pidió la *prohibición a escala internacional del símbolo 'Z'*, por representar a su juicio el *apoyo a la agresión rusa* contra su país.
> 
> ...



Habrá que aplicar sanciones contra el criminal propagandista putiniano Antonio Banderas


----------



## .Kaikus (29 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Nos falta el Uranio. Las nucleares de momento no son mágicas.



En España y Francia hay uranio, pero explotarlo contamina tierras y acuiferos...


----------



## Mitrofán (29 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Tu eres subnormal, unos nazis genocidas y psicópatas los despachas como "advenedizos brutotes", eres escoria.



no me seas gilipollas, zumbao, y aprende a leerun texto connotado como dios manda, que parece que tantas horas de foro embrutecen un poco las entendederas.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Mar 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Me lo he perdido, dado que 0 TV en mi caso. Un resumen, pf?



Anteayer las redes se llenaron de videos de las atrocidades ucranianas, (no disculpo a ninguno, son todos mierda, desde las gorroña gorroña lloronas hasta sádicos de sus machos), ante tan apabullante torrente de hechos filmados, los mass mierda optaron por ocultar toda información procedente del conflicto, el tema guerra de Ucrania desapareció por completo, y así ha seguido hoy, ni siquiera han contraprogamado, se han limitado a montar una Psi Op con dos virungas y repetirla 24/7.


----------



## mazuste (29 Mar 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> El rublo no para de apreciarse



Traducción: los paises "hostiles" están comprando los rublos...
ergo, se les va la fuerza por la boca.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Mar 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> no me seas gilipollas, zumbao, y aprende a leerun texto connotado como dios manda, que parece que tantas horas de foro embrutecen un poco las entendederas.



Claro claro, los catalanes son iguales que los nazis ucranianos, muy connotado. Vete a cagar.


----------



## rejon (29 Mar 2022)

Madre mia,viendo algunos comentarios concluimos que el hijoPutin es el bueno y los ucranianos los malos....Si con esas caracteristicas estan satisfechos estos seran ingenuos,ilusos,ignorantes y otras tantas verdades mas. 

Que sean felices si asi quieren.


----------



## frangelico (29 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En España y Francia hay uranio, pero explotarlo contamina tierras y acuiferos...



Y me temo que no hay demasiado. Europa necesita una solución energética ya. Las renovables a costes actuales pueden hacer mucho pero no todo como se creía.


----------



## capitán almeida (29 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Madre mia,viendo algunos comentarios concluimos que el hijoPutin es el bueno y los ucranianos los malos....Si con esas caracteristicas estan satisfechos estos seran ingenuos,ilusos,ignorantes y otras tantas verdades mas.
> 
> Que sean felices si asi quieren.



epaaaaaaaaaaaa

gavi ex cathedra


----------



## LIRDISM (29 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Nada ha comenzado todavía... estamos como cuando Hitler había invadido Austria más o menos...
> 
> De Japón y ya ha llovido algunos escribimos y por ahí ha quedado que tenía hasta el 2016 para presentar batalla a China y en serio... no lo hizo... hoy suerte tendrá si China en lugar de invadir Taiwan no decide invadir Japón... es lo que hay...y eso que Japón con el Abenomics se pasó por el forro la limitación de inversiones militares que le habían impuesto en la derrota de la IIWW...



El ejército terrestre de Japón es pequeño pero sus fuerzas aeronavales son poderosísimas y puede hacer mucho daño a China en guerra maritima y si se junta Australia que tiene un ejército aeronaval muy fuerte, China podría perder.


----------



## Mitrofán (29 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Claro claro, los catalanes son iguales que los nazis ucranianos, muy connotado. Vete a cagar.



se te ha olvidado un "nazis" en la respuesta.


----------



## Trajanillo (29 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Lo tienes fácil para bloquear a todo aquel que te de asco.
> 
> Yo lo hago y añado que en tu caso de momento he hecho una excepción por que me pareces el bufón del foro y a los bufones siempre se les ha tenido en lástima



Coño, te pasa lo que a mí he ignorado a unos cuantos menos a él, que es como forear con alguien de secundaria y me da penita ignorarlo


----------



## visaman (29 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Nada ha comenzado todavía... estamos como cuando Hitler había invadido Austria más o menos...
> 
> De Japón y ya ha llovido algunos escribimos y por ahí ha quedado que tenía hasta el 2016 para presentar batalla a China y en serio... no lo hizo... hoy suerte tendrá si China en lugar de invadir Taiwan no decide invadir Japón... es lo que hay...y eso que Japón con el Abenomics se pasó por el forro la limitación de inversiones militares que le habían impuesto en la derrota de la IIWW...



no tiene mal ejercito los japoneses sobre todo han invertido en una potente marina pero los chinos tienen unos misiles antibuque de hasta 2000 km de alcance y se mueren de ganas de invadir Japón para devolverles la invasión.


----------



## vil. (29 Mar 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> si , es que haber forzado a rusia a tomar esas decisiones, parece que ha adelantado la desdolarización tranquilamente una década..
> pero bueno, entiendo que el que forzó esto (USA) sabe a lo que estaba jugando




Lo UNICO que mantiene vivo el DOLAR es su credibilidad y esta se ampara UNICAMENTE en su capacidad militar...

Tan clara es la situación, que como el corrimiento del dolar continue es tanto como decir que EE.UU. no podrá defender el ataque del Rublo y por tanto dejará de tener capacidad para mantener su CREDIBILIDAD...

Vamos a ver qué pasa con los mercados y con todo esto... pero recordemos que los fondos son como una estampida cuando empiezan a entrar en pánico y esto SERIA SURREALISTA... algo absurdo y que DEMOSTRARIA hasta que punto está destrozado "occidente"...

Quiero creer por el bien de todos que esto no va a suceder... pero es que los mercados son COBARDES a más no poder y si huelen sangre... a ellos no les importará una mierda nada...

Y te digo sinceramente que eso pondrá al mundo CASI INEVITABLEMENTE o ante una guerra nucelar o ante la caída del Tio Sam... quiero pensar que el tal Biden tenía esto PLANIFICADO y sabe cómo enfrentarse a ello, pero...

Cuidado con esos mercados, no tienen alma, ni patria...


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (29 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Traducción: los paises "hostiles" están comprando los rublos...
> ergo, se les va la fuerza por la boca.



Edj quej tién musha materias primasj..asim cualquiera y encima no se dejan sancioná.

Mode Paco.. Paco el de Ferreterías y Aperos Paco. Off


----------



## vyk (29 Mar 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> El rublo esta en 83 dolares. Las sanciones no funcionan. Se acabo el reinado del dolar. El rey esta desnudo.



Tal vez estés siendo un poco ingénuo, no te parece?


----------



## Nicors (29 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> cuando las elecciones de Trump versus hilary yo escribí en burbuja que hilary era la guerra con Rusia y que Trump no, biden me da la razón.
> 
> la jugada ahora es inutilizar a Europa su mayor rival al poder aliarse con Rusia.
> 
> ...



China es un socio comercial, mientras den no mucho por culo todo irá bien. Por cierto por aquí los prorrusitos decían que iban a invadir Taiwan, y que Marruecos, Ceuta y Melilla.....


----------



## amcxxl (29 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Es autosuficiente en productos agricolas, en productos manufacturados e industriales, tiene tecnologia y cientificos...
> 
> PD- En europa hay carbon en cantidades industriales, se pueden construir todos los reactores nucleares necesarios para producir electricidad, por que somos tan pesimistas ???.



el carbon ya se gasto la mejor parte en la revoluvion industrial (salvo en Rusia, por eso el DOnbass es tan importante para ALemania, uno de los patrocinadores de esta guerra)
el lignito es una piedra que arde un poquito, ademas mira como se vivia en muchos sitios de Europa en 1950-60, Londres era un lodazal, ALemania se morian los bosques de lluvia acida

lo de las centrales nucleares sera de coña, las haces funcionar con agua de grifo ?
el desarrollo nuclear se paro en los 80 porque no habia suministro de Uranio para mas de 400-500 reactores y ahora esta bajando
Cuando china abra 100 reactores nuevos son 100 cien menos en los demas paises, que iran cerrando los construidos en la guerra fria, es un juego de suma cero y eso siendo muy optimistas

sin energia no hay industria ni ingenieria ni fabricas, vivis en un mundo virtual


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (29 Mar 2022)

Ah vale... ahora sólo hay que creerse lo que dicen los rusos y ya está. Como cuando el día antes de la invasión decían que era absurdo y que eran paranoias occidentales.


----------



## frangelico (29 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> El ejército terrestre de Japón es pequeño pero sus fuerzas aeronavales son poderosísimas y puede hacer mucho daño a China en guerra maritima y si se junta Australia que tiene un ejército aeronaval muy fuerte, China podría perder.



Yo a estas alturas me temo que no. Hace unos años China era derrotable pero sus FFAA crecen a gran velocidad.
EN Japón ya debe haber miedo a China, porque la factura por las salvajadas de los años 30 ahí están.


----------



## Peineto (29 Mar 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> si , es que haber forzado a rusia a tomar esas decisiones, parece que ha adelantado la desdolarización tranquilamente una década..
> pero bueno, entiendo que el que forzó esto (USA) sabe a lo que estaba jugando



Diría más bien que han hecho una apuesta muy arriesgada, compelidos por la trampa de Tucídides de la cual no pueden escapar por necesidad histórica, y por la cual perderán la hegemonía en juego.


----------



## Yomateix (29 Mar 2022)

En A3 y la Sexta estaban hablando del envenamiento de Abramovich y los enviados Ucranianos. Da igual que esté ya más que desmentido, ellos lo siguen dando como algo real.


----------



## visaman (29 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si que puede ganar la guerra Rusia, lo que pasa es que tendra que convertirse en un pais autosuficiente, con la crisis la Union Europea esta en la misma dicotomia, si sigue de escudero de los EEUU y la Nato, va directa a la ruina economica y hacia problemas sociales graves, tendra que limitar las importaciones no necesarias y buscar un equilibrio, *eso es caminar hacia la autarquia...*
> 
> _PD_- Lo hacen los usanos, los chinos, los rusos, por que no los europeos comunitarios ???.



si o si algunos políticos van a morir y no de causas naturales por acción popular mas bien


----------



## Red Star (29 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> El ejército terrestre de Japón es pequeño pero sus fuerzas aeronavales son poderosísimas y puede hacer mucho daño a China en guerra maritima y si se junta Australia que tiene un ejército aeronaval muy fuerte, China podría perder.



China tiene más misiles. Con 1 o 2 misiles hundes un barco. Es más barato. Ni Japón ni Australia tienen nada que hacer sin la ayuda del Tío Sam, y aun así tampoco ganarían mientras no derivase en una guerra nuclear.


----------



## capitán almeida (29 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ah vale... ahora sólo hay que creerse lo que dicen los rusos y ya está. Como cuando el día antes de la invasión decían que era absurdo y que eran paranoias occidentales.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Mar 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> se te ha olvidado un "nazis" en la respuesta.



El dia que encuentren un sótano lleno de cadáveres de mujeres desnudas en Barcelona, me cuentas.


----------



## visaman (29 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Es un mal cálculo de nuestros dirigentes de las posibilidades reales de Europa, ahora veremos cómo salimos de esta.



4 políticos colgados y.............. esto es una ficción posteada en estado de drogadicción extrema, no es real


----------



## .Kaikus (29 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Claro claro, los catalanes son iguales que los nazis ucranianos, muy connotado. Vete a cagar.



Quieres que les demos armas a los supremacistas catañordos tractorianos y vemos lo que pasa ???.

PD- Son de la misma cuerda, lo mio es mio y lo tuyo es de los dos.


----------



## rejon (29 Mar 2022)

No se puede ser más sinvergüenza. Tu admirado hijoPutin invade un país, lleva bombardeándolo y asesinando a su población durante más de un mes y encima los pobres agredidos tienen que tirarle flores y no defenderse, según tú. 

O estás a sueldo del Kremlin o eres un degenerado.


----------



## paconan (29 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> sin recursos energeticos suficientes Europa solo puede ser autarquica volviendo a ser una economia rural, es decir volver a la epoca de los señoritos y caciques



Es-pein?
Gas y petróleo hay pero ahora mismo sacarlo es mas caro que importarlo , si continua la escalada de precios quien sabe si mas adelante se puede explotar el gas?
Tenemos un tercio de la capacidad regasificadora de toda Europa, nuestra dependencia del gas ruso anda sobre el 5% y del petroleo no llega al 2%

*70 años de gas y 20 de petróleo: ¿por qué España no explota sus reservas?*
*En Canarias está el principal yacimiento, España no lo explota por motivos medioambientales y Marruecos presiona para extraer las reservas de esta zona*


La *Agencia Internacional de Energía* alertó que la crisis energética que se está produciendo y que se ha agravado por el estallido de la guerra de Ucrania puede ser la peor en décadas. Las sanciones internacionales a Rusia han provocado que se reduzcan las exportaciones de petróleo y gas desde Moscú, lo que ha generado una gran subida en el precio de las energías que se ha extendido al resto de productos.

Esta situación ha provocado que los distintos territorios busquen otras *alternativas energéticas* para suplir la reducción de recursos procedentes de Rusia. Estados Unidos fue el primer país en moverse en busca de otras opciones en el mercado. Venezuela, Canadá y algunos países de Oriente Medio son los principales candidatos para los hidrocarburos. España cuenta con reservas, pero no se explotan. La mayor parte de los recursos se encuentran en Canarias y en otras zonas como el Golfo de Vizcaya y Golfo de Valencia.

La *Unión Europea* es el territorio más perjudicado por este desabastecimiento, debido a que tiene una gran dependencia de los combustibles fósiles de Rusia. Sin embargo, la situación en *España *es diferente. La crisis energética está teniendo y tendrá un gran impacto, pero no tiene tanta dependencia de Moscú al tener numerosos proveedores, con Nigeria, México y Arabia Saudí como principales productores. Además, podría tener una fuente propia de petróleo para ser más independiente en materia de energía, pero España no explota esta vía.


*Canarias *posee en el subsuelo una gran cantidad de petróleo. Algunas compañías tenían la intención de explotar estos recursos hace años con unas previsiones de producir unos 100.000 barriles diarios en Canarias, ahorrando en la factura unos 4.000 millones de dólares. Sin embargo las *presiones por parte de la ciudadanía* hizo que el proyecto se echase atrás, ya que la población consideraba que perjudicaría a su modelo económico basado en el sol, playa y aguas cristalinas. Además, desde el Gobierno de Canarias se quejaron de que eran las Islas las que asumirían todo el riesgo y no tendrían beneficio.

Por otro lado, está el riesgo de que por no explotar esos recursos, sea *Marruecos quien desarrolle las extracciones de petróleo* al poseer aguas cercanas a estas reservas y la presión de expandir sus aguas internacionales. De hecho, Marruecos comenzó a desarrollar planes para explorar una zona cercana al sur de las Islas Canarias, algo que supone una preocupación. "Son las prospecciones que se sitúan más cerca de Lanzarote y Fuerteventura. En el caso de que hallen petróleo o gas e inicien las perforaciones, el peligro sería fundamentalmente de tipo ambiental en el caso de que haya un accidente", explican desde Coalición Canaria.

El debate ha vuelto a escena con la grave crisis energética. El *Ilustre Colegio Oficial de Geólogos (ICOG)* explica que España tiene recursos en su subsuelo para abastecer al país 70 años con gas natural y 20 años de petróleo. La postura de los geólogos se fundamenta en que "los hidrocarburos son una materia prima imprescindible para la industria presente en numerosos sectores como medicina, textiles, automóvil o electricidad".


Por tanto, reclaman que se exploren los recursos de combustibles y minerales de las reservas españolas, ya que en la actualidad depende prácticamente en su totalidad de hidrocarburos de otros países y la situación cada vez es peor. "España es un país con una gran dependencia energética, casi todo el petróleo y gas viene del exterior, por lo que es necesario investigar los recursos naturales de nuestro país", explican desde el ICOG. Sin embargo, la *Ley de Cambio Climático de España* no permite la exploración de hidrocarburos, el _fracking _o la minería de uranio. Desde el ICOG explican que los hidrocarburos son esenciales para las diferentes industrias tanto los convencionales (el petróleo y gas natural) y los no convencionales (shale gas).

Desde el Colegio Oficial de Geólogos defienden que se pueden explotar estos recursos sin perjudicar el medioambiente: "La producción de hidrocarburos no convencionales usando la fracturación hidráulica es un proceso industrial maduro, absolutamente viable, tanto técnica como económica y medioambientalmente, siempre que se respeten los principios de cautela y acción preventiva".










70 años de gas y 20 de petróleo: ¿por qué España no explota sus reservas?


En Canarias está el principal yacimiento, España no lo explota por motivos medioambientales y Marruecos presiona para extraer las reservas de esta zona




www.cope.es


----------



## capitán almeida (29 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El dia que encuentren un sótano lleno de cadáveres de mujeres desnudas en Barcelona, me cuentas.



Hombre viendo como acosan a niños simplemente por que sus padres piden escolarizarse en ruso, perdón digo español, miedo me da si tuvieran el 10% de las armas que tienen los ukronancys


----------



## Mitrofán (29 Mar 2022)

los que seáis jóvenes y tengáis hijos, matriculadlos en cursos de chino (en una escuela china no creo que os los admitan)


----------



## amcxxl (29 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Yo a estas alturas me temo que no. Hace unos años China era derrotable pero sus FFAA crecen a gran velocidad.
> EN Japón ya debe haber miedo a China, porque la factura por las salvajadas de los años 30 ahí están.



En su momento China dara a Japon su merecido, eso no te quepa duda


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Quieres que les demos armas a los supremacistas catañordos tractorianos y vemos lo que pasa ???.
> 
> PD- Son de la misma cuerda, lo mio es mio y lo tuyo es de los dos.



Os ciega la mierda franquista, a la nevera.


----------



## Honkler (29 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Es autosuficiente en productos agricolas, en productos manufacturados e industriales, tiene tecnologia y cientificos...
> 
> PD- En europa hay carbon en cantidades industriales, se pueden construir todos los reactores nucleares necesarios para producir electricidad, por que somos tan pesimistas ???.



En Europa lo que sobra, y en cantidades mega industriales, son GILIPOLLAS


----------



## visaman (29 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> sin recursos energeticos suficientes Europa solo puede ser autarquica volviendo a ser una economia rural, es decir volver a la epoca de los señoritos y caciques



bandoleros etc...


----------



## Charidemo (29 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Cuidado con estas NOTICIAS, son las de verdad, las que harán ganar o perder la guerra y las que van a suponer una REVOLUCIÓN como no hemos visto en más de casi un siglo...
> 
> Atención, porque esas compras ENTIENDO se harán en Rublos o monedas fuera del euro-dolar y eso es algo importante de seguir... la bolsa de petroleo rusa en grande,pero CUIDADÍN que no empiecen a comprar petroleoa otros en rublos y estos los acepten... cuidadín con esto y cuidadín con IRAN... lo mismo con el gas...
> 
> Lo mismo los rusos fueron a por caza menor y se llevan caza mayor... el dolar-petroleo puede pasar a rublo-gas... y para esto SOLO se precisa que los MERCADOS se decanten y... y... cuidado, cuidado, cuidado, que el mundo no es sólo europa y el resto están caninos, por tanto ofertas como la rusa no sólo son tentadoras, sino una tabla de salvación para muchos y NO HAY PARA TODOS...



De hecho Indonesia era un gran productor neto. Para mí es una gran noticia indicativa.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Mar 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> los que seáis jóvenes y tengáis hijos, matriculadlos en cursos de chino (en una escuela china no creo que os los admitan)



Tienes razón, odian a los reaccionarios.


----------



## vil. (29 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Traducción: los paises "hostiles" están comprando los rublos...
> ergo, se les va la fuerza por la boca.



No creo que sean los países... son los MERCADOS y eso es muy chungo, porque vienen a decir algo simple: 

No se creen al Dolar y sí se creen al Rublo... y si esto se acelerase, entonces estarían diciendo a las claras que:

- A TOMAR POR CULO TODO...


----------



## magufone (29 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Por poner un poco de humor en todo esto... sería la hostia que como consecuencia del pago de su gas en rublos les golpease una crisis deflacionaria.. algo así como que un vejete que hoy es incapaz de comprar casi un cartón de leche con su pensión, sin que esta sufriese ni una simple subida acabase comprando Mercedes último modelo venidos de China y fruto de ello su balanza comercial se hiciese añicos...
> 
> Pensar en lo rusos hablando de que "ya estamos en la Champions league económica"... y todo a través de una guerra... sería surrealismo puro, pero...
> 
> Alucinante todo y hoy, a día de hoy hasta no descarto que acaben pasando cosas tan absurdas como que los rusos acaben viviendo mejor gracias a esta guerra... DEMASIADO...



No te quepa duda de una cosa: para el ejercito de wokes gayrodistas tuiteros que el rublo suba es malo para los rusos y que el rublo baje es malo también.
Criterio -20


----------



## rejon (29 Mar 2022)

*Negociaciones de paz entre Ucrania y Rusia: los puntos de acuerdo y las cuestiones espinosas.*
Los ucranianos cruzan los dedos para que de *Estambul *salga un acuerdo que no dinamite su país, pero que acabe con una invasión que puede reducirlo a cenizas bajo las bombas rusas. Mientras, *Moscú *busca una salida airosa a un conflicto en el que ya ha perdido más soldados y material que en todas sus últimas guerras juntas y que no ha tenido sustanciales ganancias de terreno, además del aislamiento internacional y la quiebra de su economía.
Enfangado en el campo de batalla, se espera ahora una ofensiva diplomática que no tendrá muchas mejores oportunidades para la paz antes de que *Ucrania *se convierta en un laberinto sin salida. Las condiciones de este diálogo han mejorado sólo con poner a un anfitrión más o menos neutral a dirigir las negociaciones, porque las previas celebradas en *Bielorrusia *no contaban con esa figura y el que ponía la mesa era parte interesada en el conflicto.


Estos son los puntos de acuerdo y las cuestiones espinosas de la reunión entre Rusia y Ucrania en Estambul, por Alberto Rojas


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Mar 2022)

vyk dijo:


> Tal vez estés siendo un poco ingénuo, no te parece?



Yo también lo creo, pero también que esta guerra tanto en lo militar como en lo económico está resultando ciertamente sorprendente.


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Nuestros paconazis.

Sólo hay que ver al payaso que salió con el Friker. Vergüenza ajena.


----------



## amcxxl (29 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> *70 años de gas y 20 de petróleo: ¿por qué España no explota sus reservas?*



       Claro los de Repsol se van a Guinea o Argentina porque aqui estamos hasta las cejas de gas y petroleo

deja de leer propaganda y vuelve a la ESO


----------



## visaman (29 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Cuidadito y lo repito... la guerra se está jugando aquí y los MERCADOS por lo que parecen NO SE CREEN a TWITER y sí empiezan a creerse y MUY MUCHO al ruso hijo de putina...
> 
> Biden calienta que vas a tener que salir SÍ ó SÍ como la cosa amenace con derrumbarse...
> 
> ...



dolar kapput dos opciones guerra atómica total o guerra civil USA, yo creo que Trump nos puede dar al segunda aunque ya no mande


----------



## magufone (29 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Es-pein?
> Gas y petróleo hay pero ahora mismo sacarlo es mas caro que importarlo , si continua la escalada de precios quien sabe si mas adelante se puede explotar el gas?
> Tenemos un tercio de la capacidad regasificadora de toda Europa, nuestra dependencia del gas ruso anda sobre el 5% y del petroleo no llega al 2%
> 
> ...



Hay estudios acerca de cuanto cuesta la extracción y como se incrementaria el coste a lo largo del tiempo? Seria interesante ver esto. Hay infraestructura de transporte alli?
Había leido en su dia que el coste era superior al beneficio; no se como estará el tema ahora.


----------



## rejon (29 Mar 2022)

*Rusia abandona la "desnazificación" y accede a que Kiev entre en la UE si se mantiene no alineado militarmente, según el Financial Times.*
*Rusia* abandonará su objetivo de "desnazificación" de *Ucrania* y está dispuesta a permitir que el país ingrese en la *Unión Europea* si *Kiev* se mantiene no alineada militarmente, según informa este martes el _Financial Times_ respecto a los términos de una negociación para un alto el fuego.
Este medio asegura que cuatro personas informadas sobre las negociaciones sostienen que *Kiev *y *Moscú *están analizando un acuerdo de paz que prevé que *Ucrania *no ingrese en la *OTAN*, a cambio de obtener "garantías de seguridad".
El borrador de este pacto no contiene, prosigue el FT, referencia alguna a la "desnazificación", "desmilitarización" y protección para el idioma ruso en *Ucrania*, motivos, entre otros, esgrimidos por el presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, para justificar su agresión bélica al país vecino.
Estas informaciones ven la luz cuando sendas delegaciones de *Rusia *y *Ucrania *han llegado este martes a la *Oficina Presidencial del Palacio de Dolmabahçe* de *Estambul *(*Turquía*) con la intención de reanudar sus negociaciones para buscar un compromiso que ponga fin al conflicto armado que los enfrenta.
Según argumenta el FT, las concesiones supuestamente planteadas por el *Kremlin *son consecuencia de la falta de avances en su campaña militar, que se ha topado con "una resistencia ucraniana más feroz" de lo previsto. Informa Efe


----------



## frangelico (29 Mar 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> De hecho Indonesia era un gran productor neto. Para mí es una gran noticia indicativa.



Indonesia tiene 275M de habitantes y un despegue industrial importante, se ha pasado a consumidor neto.


----------



## INE (29 Mar 2022)

¿Quién está comprando rublos masivamente?


----------



## manodura79 (29 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> el jueves…



Pregunto. ¿Cabe la posibilidad de que países de la UE usen intermediarios para comprar rublos y pagar el gas sin que salte la liebre? Lo digo porque sospecho que ya más de uno está acumulado rublos y por eso el precio de la moneda rusa no se desploma. 

Enviado desde mi RNE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (29 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Los españoles " nasíos p'a matà"..no les sirven a los ucros.?


Joder... Ni para " manchar":de sangre las cadenas de los tanques rusos?


----------



## rejon (29 Mar 2022)

*El portavoz del Kremlin asegura que Rusia utilizará armas nucleares sólo cuando exista "una amenaza existencial para el Estado"*
El portavoz del *Kremlin*, Dmitri Peskov, dijo a una televisión estadounidense que Rusia recurriría a las* armas nucleares* solo en el caso de una "amenaza a la existencia" de su país, y no como resultado del conflicto actual con Ucrania.
"Pero cualquier resultado de la operación (en Ucrania), por supuesto, *no es una razón para el uso de un arma nuclear",* dijo Peskov. "Tenemos un concepto de seguridad que establece muy claramente que solo cuando existe una amenaza para la existencia del estado, en nuestro país, podemos usar y usaremos armas nucleares para eliminar la amenaza para la existencia de nuestro país".


----------



## amcxxl (29 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Hombre viendo como acosan a niños simplemente por que sus padres piden escolarizarse en ruso, perdón digo español, miedo me da si tuvieran el 10% de las armas que tienen los ukronancys



ya dijo un general que habia que bombardear Barcelona cada 50 años

desde que el Caudillo les dio su ultima dosis de jarabe ya han pasado mas de 80 y por lo visto va siendo hora de mandarles otro recordatorio


----------



## visaman (29 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Es autosuficiente en productos agricolas, en productos manufacturados e industriales, tiene tecnologia y cientificos...
> 
> PD- En europa hay carbon en cantidades industriales, se pueden construir todos los reactores nucleares necesarios para producir electricidad, por que somos tan pesimistas ???.



nos faltan ukras a pelito si acaso


----------



## Vilux (29 Mar 2022)

INE dijo:


> ¿Quién está comprando rublos masivamente?



Los morituri que no tienen más opción que comerse con rublos sus sanciones.


----------



## vil. (29 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> No te quepa duda de una cosa: para el ejercito de wokes gayrodistas tuiteros que el rublo suba es malo para los rusos y que el rublo baje es malo también.
> Criterio -20



A la gente de los mercados les importa todo una mierda... así que lo que diga este o aquel se la suda... como empiece una corrida seria y de verdad, entonces o Biden sale y habla de cielos cerrados y entrada de la OTAN o el dolar se va al guano con respeto al Rublo y se ACABÓ... 

Vamos a ver... pero es que todo es un tanto surrealista si se da ese caso... por el momento hay que mantener la expectativa... pero CUIDADÍN que puede ser hoy o mañana un día histórico o simple especulación... ahora que eston nadie se lo esperaba ya te lo digo yo...


----------



## Mitrofán (29 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Tienes razón, odian a los reaccionarios.



no es eso, no odian, son demasiado pragmáticos para esos excesos (aunque todavía tienen guardadas las guerras del opio) pero nos miran y nos ven con taparrabos y un hueso atravesado en la nariz. 
no les culpo ni se lo reprocho.


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Mar 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Pregunto. ¿Cabe la posibilidad de que países de la UE usen intermediarios para comprar rublos y pagar el gas sin que salte la liebre? Lo digo porque sospecho que ya más de uno está acumulado rublos y por eso el precio de la moneda rusa no se desploma.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RNE-L21 mediante Tapatalk



Es absolutamente factible. Rusia solo le pide rublos, de dónde los saque Europa ahora el día 31 es un problema solo suyo, buscado y merecido.


----------



## rejon (29 Mar 2022)

*Sirenas antiaéreas por toda Ucrania ante la esperanza de alcanzar un alto el fuego con Rusia en las nuevas negociaciones.*
Las sirenas de ataque aéreo han sonado por toda *Ucrania* antes del amanecer del martes, mientras los negociadores de *Ucrania* y *Rusia* se preparan para reunirse en *Turquía* en una nueva ronda de conversaciones cara a cara, con *Kiev* buscando un alto el fuego sin comprometer el territorio o la soberanía.
*Ucrania* y *Estados Unidos* tienen pocas esperanzas de lograr avances en la reunión del martes, las primeras conversaciones directas entre las dos partes en más de dos semanas, a pesar de que la invasión de *Rusia *parece haberse estancado en varios frentes.
Más de un mes después del inicio de la guerra, el mayor ataque contra una nación europea desde la *Segunda Guerra Mundial*, más de 3,8 millones de personas han huido al extranjero, miles han resultado muertas y heridas, y la economía de *Rusia *se ha visto afectada por las sanciones.
En la sitiada ciudad portuaria de *Mariupol*, en el sur del país, han muerto casi 5.000 personas, incluidos unos 210 niños, según cifras del alcalde. Los supervivientes narran historias desgarradoras de personas que mueren por falta de tratamiento médico, cuerpos enterrados en cualquier sitio y mujeres que dan a luz en sótanos poco preparados.
El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de *Ucrania*, *Dmitro Kuleba*, afirma, sobre las conversaciones en Turquía: "No vamos a intercambiar personas, tierras o soberanía". "El programa mínimo serán los temas humanitarios, y el programa máximo es llegar a un acuerdo de alto el fuego", ha dicho en la televisión nacional. Informa Reuters


----------



## Argentium (29 Mar 2022)

*El ministro de defensa ruso afirma para crear las condiciones para el diálogo se detendrá la actividad militar alrededor de Kyiv y Chernihiv*
13:47 || 29/03/2022


----------



## .Kaikus (29 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> nos faltan ukras a pelito si acaso



Usted si que sabe, nos vamos a hinchar, cuando los rusos entren en Leopolis, veremos millones de ucranianos en oleadas, atravesar la frontera comunitaria.

PD- Estoy a favor de acoger a todos esos refugiados cristianos, pero el paro se incrementara y mucho.


----------



## HaCHa (29 Mar 2022)

Se termina el pescao, señoras:








Ucrania renuncia a la OTAN a cambio de seguridad y Rusia reduce su acción militar en Kiev


Kiev renuncia a la OTAN a cambio de garantías de seguridad del Consejo de Seguridad de Naciones Unidas, Turquía, Alemania, Canadá, Polonia e Israel.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Mitrofán (29 Mar 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Se termina el pescao, señoras:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



el español??
con un palo.


----------



## mazuste (29 Mar 2022)

En el mercadillo del petroleo, Indonesia se apunta a la ganga del crudo ruso.

*"Al precio actual en medio de la situación geopolítica, vemos una oportunidad de comprar a Rusia*
_*a un buen precio", dijo el director general de la petrolera estatal indonesia Pertamina, Nicke Widyawati,*_
* a los legisladores.*

Osease. que los 7/8 de la población mundial se ríe del 1/8 de la población mundial.
El que no corre, vuela...


----------



## coscorron (29 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y me temo que no hay demasiado. Europa necesita una solución energética ya. Las renovables a costes actuales pueden hacer mucho pero no todo como se creía.



Lo que no acaban de explicar es que no hay una solución energética viable para ya ... Como muy pronto a dos años vista y entre medias nos espera la ruina directamente. La corruptocracia de la UE se ha dejado llevar a una escenario donde no hay ya una solución buena para los ciudadanos y yo necesito saber si es por imbecilidad o porque se han vendido al lobbie americano porque a mi que no me jodan lo de promover la democracia y salvar ucranianos de ojos azules que son como nosotros y no como Sirias eso que dicen en las teles no me lo trago. Europa esta pagando con el bienestar de sus ciudadanos esta guerra pero a base de bien, pagamos a los lobbistas petroleros americanos, pagamos al lobbie armamentistico americano los envíos de armas y nuevas armas, pagamos a las ONG´s los refugiados ... Somos el gran pagador y no consigo entender si sacamos algo beneficioso de todo esto. Solo pagamos.


----------



## visaman (29 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> El ejército terrestre de Japón es pequeño pero sus fuerzas aeronavales son poderosísimas y puede hacer mucho daño a China en guerra maritima y si se junta Australia que tiene un ejército aeronaval muy fuerte, China podría perder.



las fuerzas aeronavales versus misiles navales antibuque como se vio en las Malvinas ganan los misiles chinos y ni de coña pueden los australianos con un ejercito de 10 millones de chinos


----------



## manodura79 (29 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Tarde o temprano la lógica se impone, el papel sin respaldo o la moneda con respaldo de valor, (donde se pueden comprar rublos??? alguien sabe???)
> 
> *El rublo ruso amplía sus ganancias y se reafirma un 4,4% en la jornada de Moscú superando los 86 frente al dólar por primera vez desde el 28 de febrero*
> 12:44 || 29/03/2022



Lo que digo... Alguien está comprando rubloooos...(dígase con voz de Gila) 

Enviado desde mi RNE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Abu-Yunis (29 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Es-pein?
> Gas y petróleo hay pero ahora mismo sacarlo es mas caro que importarlo , si continua la escalada de precios quien sabe si mas adelante se puede explotar el gas?
> Tenemos un tercio de la capacidad regasificadora de toda Europa, nuestra dependencia del gas ruso anda sobre el 5% y del petroleo no llega al 2%
> 
> ...



Eso es propaganda desfasada. Ni REPSOL encontró suficiente petróleo en la zona española que fuera rentable extraer, ni tampoco la portuguesa Galp y la australiana Tangiers en la zona marroquí.

Cronología de las controvertidas prospecciones petrolíferas de Repsol en Canarias

Prospecciones petrolíferas ante costa marroquí de Tarfaya terminan sin éxito


----------



## coscorron (29 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> En el mercadillo del petroleo, Indonesia se apunta a la ganga del crudo ruso.
> 
> *"Al precio actual en medio de la situación geopolítica, vemos una oportunidad de comprar a Rusia*
> _*a un buen precio", dijo el director general de la petrolera estatal indonesia Pertamina, Nicke Widyawati,*_
> ...



La UE importa unos 8 millones al día e Indonesia tiene un consumo de 1,3 millones ...


----------



## bigmaller (29 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Los que vendieron a 1,40 están flipando con lo gilipollas que es la gente. Y Biden diciendo el otro día que estaba a 2



Yo compre 10500 rublos el 28    

A lo loco.


----------



## vil. (29 Mar 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Pregunto. ¿Cabe la posibilidad de que países de la UE usen intermediarios para comprar rublos y pagar el gas sin que salte la liebre? Lo digo porque sospecho que ya más de uno está acumulado rublos y por eso el precio de la moneda rusa no se desploma.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RNE-L21 mediante Tapatalk



Mi opinión es que es algo más especulativo y de mercados... finanzas y fondos buscando como putas acomodo... pero... con la de líderes que tenemos hasta me creo que por detrás cada uno vaya a lo suyo... son unos trileros y lo malo de esta guerra es que los está dejando... en fin...

Ahora todo pasa a Wall-Street y su sesión... va a ser movidita probablemente porque esto del Rublo tiene que estar haciendo que medio mundo esté dando botes...

La gente probablemente ni se está enterando del día que estamos pudiendo vivir y la cosa puede ser la releche...


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Desde el Colegio Oficial de Geólogos defienden que se pueden explotar estos recursos sin perjudicar el medioambiente: "La producción de hidrocarburos no convencionales usando la fracturación hidráulica es un proceso industrial maduro, absolutamente viable, tanto técnica como económica y medioambientalmente, siempre que se respeten los principios de cautela y acción preventiva".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## capitán almeida (29 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> ya dijo un general que habia que bombardear Barcelona cada 50 años
> 
> desde que el Caudillo les dio su ultima dosis de jarabe ya han pasado mas de 80 y por lo visto va siendo hora de mandarles otro recordatorio



con bombardear el nuevo orinal y montserrat es suficiente, el resto de bombazos pa la pérfida albión


----------



## mazuste (29 Mar 2022)

El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Ucrania, Dmitry Kuleba,
habló sobre las próximas negociaciones entre Ucrania y Rusia
en Estambul. Entre otras cosas que ya conocemos:

*-Aconsejó a los miembros de la delegación ucraniana "no beber nada,
no comer y no tocar superficies".*


----------



## frangelico (29 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Es-pein?
> Gas y petróleo hay pero ahora mismo sacarlo es mas caro que importarlo , si continua la escalada de precios quien sabe si mas adelante se puede explotar el gas?
> Tenemos un tercio de la capacidad regasificadora de toda Europa, nuestra dependencia del gas ruso anda sobre el 5% y del petroleo no llega al 2%
> 
> ...



Eso tienen que explicárselo a los vecinos del valle del Ebro, que es donde se haría el fracking. Como mínimo hay una demanda de agua enorme y eso podría perjudicar al delta (por eso se supone que se detuvo el trasvase), por no hablar de zonas agrícolas importantes que podrían ver sus aguas y suelos contaminados. Pero es algo a valorar.

También habría que ver esas cifras, 20 años de petróleo para España son 8Gigabarriles y nunca he visto estimaciones de semejante potencial para España (quizá se refieran a petroleo no convencional en el valle del Ebro tambien?) . Las de Canarias rondaban 1Gbarrel en tiempo de las prospecciones.


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Ucrania, Dmitry Kuleba,
> habló sobre las próximas negociaciones entre Ucrania y Rusia
> en Estambul. Entre otras cosas que ya conocemos:
> 
> ...



Coño el covid vuelve


----------



## arriondas (29 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Indonesia tiene 275M de habitantes y un despegue industrial importante, se ha pasado a consumidor neto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004197



Muchos españoles de a pie ignoran el salto bestial que han pegado países como Indonesia, Malasia, Tailandia, Filipinas... Malasia también consume más de lo que produce. Existe una gran demanda energética en la región, no viven como en las novelas de Emilio Salgari.


----------



## Salamandra (29 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> La UE importa unos 8 millones al día e Indonesia tiene un consumo de 1,3 millones ...



Pues solo con esta noticia, que no será única, ya tiene para importar 6,7. Bien es cierto, que lo que dejan los indonesios lo podrá comprar Europa pero ¿a que precio se lo venderán?. Ahora toca competir a nuestras empresas con petróleo más caro que Asia, siempre gran competencia en cada vez más tipos de fábricas.


----------



## computer_malfuction (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (29 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Yo compre 10500 rublos el 28
> 
> A lo loco.



Aynnn payo darhme un rublo... p'a comprar gas que están los churumbeles en er chabolo muertitos de frío.

Mode próximo invierno off.


----------



## visaman (29 Mar 2022)

INE dijo:


> ¿Quién está comprando rublos masivamente?



el forero ser o no ser a petición de los foreros que los cambian por euros


----------



## ciruiostar (29 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Deja que tu corazón se innunde de orgullo y tranquilidad sabiendo que España pertenece a la alianza militar más poderosa de la historia. No te resistas, abandona el orcomal.



"Tan poderosa" que ni siquiera le garantiza la seguridad de sus posesiones en el norte de África mira tu por donde. Dejen de ser tan pateticos y arrastrados que mañana Marruecos invade España y nadie mueve un dedo por ella, es mas cuidado si no arman a los moros y les dan zona de exclusión aérea para que avancen más rápido.


----------



## Arraki (29 Mar 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Se termina el pescao, señoras:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto son pasatiempos para entretener a la plebe mientras una vez asegurado el frente, dado descanso y asegurado las líneas de abastecimiento se empiezan a mover las fichas para la nueva ofensiva, que contra todo pronóstico, parece que va a ir a cercar Mykolaiev. 

Yo apostaría porque el famoso desembarco no se dará en Odessa, sino en Mykolaivka al sur de Transnistria, pudiendo recibir soporte logístico desde Transnistria. Tiene unas playas kilométricas y está lo suficientemente lejos del frente de Mykolaiev como para dividir las fuerzas de la zona. Ademas el paso es una encerrona para las tropas ucranianas ya que solo existe un puente que conecte con Ucrania, el de Zatoka mientras que las unidades rusas podrían pasar por el territorio de Transnistria.


----------



## Aksturiax (29 Mar 2022)

INE dijo:


> ¿Quién está comprando rublos masivamente?



Coleccionistas, antes de que desaparezca. Todos los museos de Europa quieren ejemplares para exhibir como rarezas del pasado. No es para gas ninadadeso


----------



## vladimirovich (29 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Avanzan sobre la retaguardia...hacia Moscu.


----------



## mazuste (29 Mar 2022)

*"EEUU se está preparando para enviar a ex soldados del Ejército Afgano a la zona de guerra en Ucrania,*
_* dijo una fuente a RIA Novosti. Según la fuente, se trata de un grupo de hasta 400 personas, a las que se*_
* les entregará armamento USAno."*
t.me/rian_ru

Estos serán afganos que no se enteran de las noticias y se los quitan de enmedio.


----------



## magufone (29 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> A la gente de los mercados les importa todo una mierda... así que lo que diga este o aquel se la suda... como empiece una corrida seria y de verdad, entonces o Biden sale y habla de cielos cerrados y entrada de la OTAN o el dolar se va al guano con respeto al Rublo y se ACABÓ...
> 
> Vamos a ver... pero es que todo es un tanto surrealista si se da ese caso... por el momento hay que mantener la expectativa... pero CUIDADÍN que puede ser hoy o mañana un día histórico o simple especulación... ahora que eston nadie se lo esperaba ya te lo digo yo...



Va de ordagos. Y hasta el momento ha habido alguna sorpresa que otra.


----------



## vladimirovich (29 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El ministro de defensa ruso afirma para crear las condiciones para el diálogo se detendrá la actividad militar alrededor de Kyiv y Chernihiv*
> 13:47 || 29/03/2022



Jajjajaja....parte del plan.

El fracaso del frente Norte...añade Sumy, que alli ya se han vuelto a Rusia.

Z de Zoquetes.


----------



## crocodile (29 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



No se que pensar


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## computer_malfuction (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (29 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Ucrania, Dmitry Kuleba,
> habló sobre las próximas negociaciones entre Ucrania y Rusia
> en Estambul. Entre otras cosas que ya conocemos:
> 
> ...



Seguramente Putin les tenga preparada una boda de sangre como la de Juego de Tronos.

BRVVVVTAL


----------



## Hal8995 (29 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *
> Kiev pide la prohibición de la "Z", símbolo de apoyo al invasor ruso*
> 
> El ministro ucraniano de Asuntos Exteriores,* Dmytro Kuleba*, pidió la *prohibición a escala internacional del símbolo 'Z'*, por representar a su juicio el *apoyo a la agresión rusa* contra su país.
> ...



Ahora se llamará Celensky
Cualquier día bombardean Saragosa cuidadín


----------



## Paddy McAloon (29 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Si lo de los laboratorios ha hecho daño al discurso oficial, las fotos y vídeos de las torturas y asesinatos brutales por parte de los batallones ukronazis... ni te cuento. Eso está destrozando el relato de Ucrania como víctima, porque todo el mundo lo está viendo a través de internet. De hecho, ha salido hasta en Telecinco (a pesar del intento de relativizarlo por parte del gusano de Cantero) La mierda ya está rompiendo la alfombra de tal forma que el blanqueamiento tarde o temprano ya no tendrá efecto. Más de uno que se puso la banderita de Ucrania o el girasol en sus redes sociales ya lo ha quitado, después de ser testigo de lo que se hacía en sitios como la "biblioteca".



Lo de Sarajevo se está quedando corto al lado de los ukronazis.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> No se que pensar



¿Despues de lo que llevamos viendo desde anteayer? el Monje ha vuelto a entrar en crisis existencial, que poco dura la alegria en la casa del pobre.


----------



## Bartleby (29 Mar 2022)

Los que aplaudían a las 20:00 ya han dado su lección de geopolítica en la guerra de Ucrania y de Psicología en el guantazo de Will Smith. Quien no opine como ellos es mala persona


----------



## visaman (29 Mar 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Ahora se llamará Celensky
> Cualquier día bombardean Saragosa cuidadín



nos e tomo samora en una hora dice calopes


----------



## mazuste (29 Mar 2022)

*"Los suministros de armas a Ucrania por parte de Occidente son irresponsables, *
_*su distribución incontrolada a la población y a los mercenarios puede suponer 
una amenaza para los países europeos"

"Rusia responderá adecuadamente si la OTAN entrega aviones de combate 
y sistemas de defensa aérea a Ucrania, dijo el ministro de Defensa ruso"

"Estamos siguiendo las declaraciones de los líderes de los distintos países
de la OTAN sobre su intención de suministrar aviones y sistemas de defensa *_
*aérea a Ucrania. Si se llevan a cabo, reaccionaremos adecuadamente"*
Shoigu en una conferencia telefónica.


----------



## magufone (29 Mar 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Seguramente Putin les tenga preparada una boda de sangre como la de Juego de Tronos.
> 
> BRVVVVTAL



Curiosamente, que se sepa, a la unica baja de la mesa de negociaciones desde que empezo el conflicto no se la cargaron los rusos precisamente.
El gobierno ucraniano es una comedia a la altura de su presidente


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (29 Mar 2022)

Esta "noticia" (totalmente inventada esa estadística) debe entenderse como una advertencia del gobierno de Macron a EEUU. Ya van varias advertencias de este tipo. Y es que Francia, aunque sea un estado corrupto, es el único país de la UE con verdadera soberanía, ya que tienen armas de destrucción masiva de las de verdad.


----------



## Scardanelli (29 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



PARTE DEL PLAN. OTRO ÉXITO DE MOSCÚ.


----------



## Michael_Knight (29 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> PARTE DEL PLAN. OTRO ÉXITO DE MOSCÚ.



De victoria en victoria hasta la gran derrota final, como decía Groucho.


----------



## frangelico (29 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Muchos españoles de a pie ignoran el salto bestial que han pegado países como Indonesia, Malasia, Tailandia, Filipinas... Malasia también consume más de lo que produce. Existe una gran demanda energética en la región, no viven como en las novelas de Emilio Salgari.



Pronto habrá marcas de coches indonesios.


----------



## Zappa (29 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



¿Y esto?
¿Están de troleo, o Putin ya ha conseguido los objetivos esperados?

Si pensamos que no era quedarse con Ucrania o el Donbass, sino CEPILLARSE EL PETRODÓLAR, creo que la cosa si le ha salido más o menos...

¿Qué pasa el día 1, apagón generalizado?
¿Pagamos en oro, euros, dólares o chortinas?


----------



## Impresionante (29 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El ministro de defensa ruso afirma para crear las condiciones para el diálogo se detendrá la actividad militar alrededor de Kyiv y Chernihiv*
> 13:47 || 29/03/2022



Hay que dejar que los pollos engorden un poco porque luego hay que exterminar a todos los nazis juntos


----------



## Scardanelli (29 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> De victoria en victoria hasta la gran derrota final, como decía Groucho.



Es todo de un éxito _imparapla_. A ver como se las arregla ahora Zurullof para justificar esto...


----------



## magufone (29 Mar 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Esta "noticia" (totalmente inventada esa estadística) debe entenderse como una advertencia del gobierno de Macron a EEUU. Ya van varias advertencias de este tipo. Y es que Francia, aunque sea un estado corrupto, es el único país de la UE con verdadera soberanía, ya que tienen armas de destrucción masiva de las de verdad.



Es curioso que a pesar de todo, siempre hemos pensado que los anglos son mas aliados nuestros que los franceses... Que son nuestro mayor y primer mercado...


----------



## piru (29 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Lo de las ciudades
> 
> Tienen ellos las armas
> Tienen la ideología o fanatismo
> ...



Añado:
Los ukras pueden hacer cualquier salvajada porque la prensa occidental se la blanqueará o se la adjudicará a los rusos.


----------



## Scardanelli (29 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Hay que dejar que los pollos engorden un poco porque luego hay que exterminar a todos los nazis juntos



PARTE DEL PLAN. 

No hay nada que ver, circulen.


----------



## Zappa (29 Mar 2022)

Guantes de goma.
Y no te toques la cara con ellos.
Al terminar, los tiras y te lavas bien las manos.


----------



## computer_malfuction (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

Joder los otanitos, salen a tropel en cuanto leen noticias favorables a los nazis. Eso si, siguen sin tener un ápice de vergüenza con respecto a los crímenes de lo cachorros de la otan. Puta basura son.


----------



## paconan (29 Mar 2022)

Parece que hay avances en la negociación

*Rusia dice que reducirá drásticamente la actividad militar cerca de Kiev y Chernihiv*

Rusia ha decidido reducir drásticamente la actividad militar en los alrededores de Kiev y Chernihiv en Ucrania, dijo el martes su viceministro de Defensa, después de las conversaciones entre los equipos negociadores ruso y ucraniano en Estambul.

El funcionario, Alexander Fomin, dijo que la decisión se tomó en aras de generar confianza mutua y las condiciones necesarias para que se lleven a cabo más conversaciones.

El Estado Mayor revelará con más detalle las decisiones que se tomaron después del regreso de la delegación rusa a Moscú, dijo Fomin.









Russia says it will sharply cut military activity near Kyiv, Chernihiv


Russia said on Tuesday it would sharply scale back military activity around Ukraine's capital Kyiv and the northern city of Chernihiv, in the most tangible sign yet of progress towards a peace deal.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Zappa (29 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> PARTE DEL PLAN.
> 
> No hay nada que ver, circulen.



No quiero joderle la fiesta a nadie, pero es más que probable que la guerra física en Ucrania haya sido sólo el señuelo.

El dedo que señalaba a la luna, siendo la luna la destrucción del sistema financiero basado en el dólar.

Hay que mirar la luna, no el dedo.


----------



## crocodile (29 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Despues de lo que llevamos viendo desde anteayer? el Monje ha vuelto a entrar en crisis existencial, que poco dura la alegria en la casa del pobre.



Veremos a ver si no vuelve Putiniano, esperemos que no.


----------



## Impresionante (29 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> PARTE DEL PLAN.
> 
> No hay nada que ver, circulen.



Less wolves little red riding hood


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Veremos a ver si no vuelve Putiniano, esperemos que no.



Si a estas alturas todavia no se ha dado cuenta de la naturaleza demoníaca de los ucranianos, lo lleva claro, con esa mierda andante solo hay que tratar donde quieren recibir el impacto de los Buratinos.


----------



## Zappa (29 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Despues de lo que llevamos viendo desde anteayer? el Monje ha vuelto a entrar en crisis existencial, que poco dura la alegria en la casa del pobre.



Ya le ha pegado un buen guantazo a los bastardos y a su moneda.

Tus jefes era lo que andaban buscando.

Segunda parte de la operación GOODBYE UNCLE SAM parece que se completa con éxito, siendo la primera la terrible enfermedad.

Ahora, me imagino que postularse, tanto el rublo como el yuan, como monedas de reserva internacional.

COMIENZA LA TERCERA FASE DEL PLAN

Y el plan NO es de Putin.


----------



## INE (29 Mar 2022)

Aksturiax dijo:


> Coleccionistas, antes de que desaparezca. Todos los museos de Europa quieren ejemplares para exhibir como rarezas del pasado. No es para gas ninadadeso



Me quedo más tranquilo, pensaba que el odioso y
pérfido Putin se iba a salir con la suya.


----------



## Remequilox (29 Mar 2022)

Como se nota los que fuimos jóvenes en los 80'.


----------



## magufone (29 Mar 2022)

Los ucros van a la desesperada con la guerra de la propaganda


----------



## magufone (29 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Joder los otanitos, salen a tropel en cuanto leen noticias favorables a los nazis. Eso si, siguen sin tener un ápice de vergüenza con respecto a los crímenes de lo cachorros de la otan. Puta basura son.



Pocas alegrías estan llevando estos ultimos dias, algo tendran que hacer.


----------



## nomecreoná (29 Mar 2022)

"La cura para los males del mundo comenzarán en Rusia" .......................... no lo digo yo, lo dice el tercer secreto de Fátima ........................... que a uno creer en estas cosas le cuesta mucho, pero joder, hay veces que la duda vence ....................................


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Mar 2022)

Ante estas mierdas el Monje quiere "desescalar"


----------



## alnitak (29 Mar 2022)

el rublo no para de subir .... ahora rusia obliga a pagar en rublos el gas y oil


rusia se va a convertir en la njneva primera potencia mundial


----------



## Impresionante (29 Mar 2022)

RT.
Rusia ha dado "dos pasos hacia la desescalada del conflicto en Ucrania", uno en el ámbito militar y otro en el político, ha afirmado Vladímir Medinski, jefe de la delegación rusa en las negociaciones de paz.

Al término del encuentro con representantes ucranianos en una nueva ronda de conversaciones celebrada este lunes en Estambul (Turquía), el viceministro ruso de Defensa, Alexánder Fomín, dijo en rueda de prensa que "se ha tomado la decisión de reducir drásticamente la actividad militar en dirección a Kiev y Chernígov".

"Tras el debate de fondo de hoy, hemos acordado y proponemos una solución según la cual es posible una reunión de los jefes de Estado al mismo tiempo que se rubrique el tratado por parte de los ministros de Asuntos Exteriores", aclaró el jefe de la delegación rusa en relación a este paso político.

Asimismo, Medinski declaró que Rusia ha recibido propuestas escritas de Ucrania que confirman su intención de asumir un estatus neutral y no nuclear.

"Fue una reunión constructiva. Hemos recibido propuestas de Ucrania para que se considere su postura claramente formulada y sea incluida en el tratado. Estas propuestas se estudiarán en un futuro próximo y se informará de ellas al presidente", dijo Medinski.

En declaraciones a los periodistas, Fomín también pidió a las autoridades ucranianas "que acaten estrictamente los Convenios de Ginebra, incluido lo que respecta al trato humano de los prisioneros de guerra" y la renuncia a la tortura.


----------



## Hal8995 (29 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Parece que hay avances en la negociación
> 
> *Rusia dice que reducirá drásticamente la actividad militar cerca de Kiev y Chernihiv*
> 
> ...



Si eso lo ha dicho Rusia y no lo va a cumplir , mal. No quedará más q una mentira.

Si es verdad mucho peor, solo falta q en una guerra vayas indicando donde te repliegas y donde atacas. 

Ahora quizá el repliegue de tropas ucras de Jarkov, Donbass y Odessa no se produzca.

Espero q sea pura táctica de despiste ...


----------



## frangelico (29 Mar 2022)

nomecreoná dijo:


> "La cura para los males del mundo comenzarán en Rusia" .......................... no lo digo yo, lo dice el tercer secreto de Fátima ........................... que a uno creer en estas cosas le cuesta mucho, pero joder, hay veces que la duda vence ....................................



Pero eso puede ser porque Rusia se hunda o poruqe gane, es un tanto ambiguo el secreto ese.


----------



## Remequilox (29 Mar 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Esta "noticia" (totalmente inventada esa estadística) debe entenderse como una advertencia del gobierno de Macron a EEUU. Ya van varias advertencias de este tipo. Y es que Francia, aunque sea un estado corrupto, es el único país de la UE con verdadera soberanía, ya que tienen armas de destrucción masiva de las de verdad.



Realmente el de Francia es el único ejército integral de los países de la UE.
El resto son unidades auxiliares para el ejército USA. 
Individualmente consideradas, cada país/unidad auxiliar puede ser muy buena, pero en conjunto son inoperantes y algo caóticas, en ausencia del Zumosol. 
Salvo Francia, aunque en tamaño y potencial, da para lo que da.


----------



## Trajanillo (29 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> el rublo no para de subir .... ahora rusia obliga a pagar en rublos el gas y oil
> 
> 
> rusia se va a convertir en la njneva primera potencia mundial



Tampoco te pases, que algunos os venís arriba a la minima.


----------



## alnitak (29 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Hay que dejar que los pollos engorden un poco porque luego hay que exterminar a todos los nazis juntos




rusia ya se retira de kiev


----------



## arriondas (29 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Ya le ha pegado un buen guantazo a los bastardos y a su moneda.
> 
> Tus jefes era lo que andaban buscando.
> 
> ...



Hay unos cuantos países que se la tienen jurada a los anglos. Aquí pueden estar conchabados Rusia, China, la OPEC, India, Pakistán... Hasta Turquía por lo bajini.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zappa (29 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Joder los otanitos, salen a tropel en cuanto leen noticias favorables a los nazis. Eso si, siguen sin tener un ápice de vergüenza con respecto a los crímenes de lo cachorros de la otan. Puta basura son.



Da igual, @Marchamaliano.

No se enteran de lo que va la movida.

Los que se han dejado la piel poniendo vídeos y fotos de la chatarra reventada y los civiles traumatizados, HAN SEGUIDO EL PLAN A LA PERFECCIÓN.

El plan era, ahora es obvio, crear el conflicto en Ucrania, que EEUU se pusiera en plan abusón financiero, y, POR FIN, tener la posibilidad REAL, sin que se note demasiado (sin la guerra hubiera sido un BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM de libro), de mandar a tomar por culo el dólar.

Para que funcionase, eso si, la gente tenía que estar totalmente pendiente del conflicto.
De la guerra.

Nunca de lo que estuviera pasando tras la cortina, en lo económico.

Y ahora, el tablero de juego ha cambiado. De momento, el dólar sigue siendo fuerte, pero su fuerza va a bajar en estos próximos meses.

India ya sabe a quien seguirle el juego, y es a los chinorris. Me temo que muchos irán por ahí, y a EEUU le quedarán un montón de armas nucleares y un orgullo desmedido.

¿A quien me recuerdan?



  

Irónico y cruel, qué duda cabe.

Estos chinos no dan puntada sin hilo.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (29 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Parece que hay avances en la negociación
> 
> *Rusia dice que reducirá drásticamente la actividad militar cerca de Kiev y Chernihiv*
> 
> ...



Les han pateado el culo en esos 2 sitios, ahora vienen con estas


----------



## Zappa (29 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Hay unos cuantos países que se la tienen jurada a los anglos. Aquí pueden estar conchabados Rusia, China, la OPEC, India, Pakistán... Hasta Turquía por lo bajini.



Anda, si estás describiendo los paises con más potencia industrial y recursos del planeta...

Un plan sin fisuras esto de seguir creyéndonos el ombligo del mundo, ¿eh?


----------



## delhierro (29 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Despues de lo que llevamos viendo desde anteayer? el Monje ha vuelto a entrar en crisis existencial, que poco dura la alegria en la casa del pobre.



Jaja , nunca salio de esa "crisis existencial". Por eso decia yo que no habia plan politico y que eso me escamaba mucho. Putin no mentia queria las republicas y poco más. Y como dije eso cuadraba con el escaso despliegue de fuerzas.

Lugansk ya esta practicamente liberada, el problema es Donestk. Le queda todavia una gran zona por recuperar, tenian el frente gordo justo delante de su capital. Han dado todo, son los que han avanzado y luchado contra lo mejor del ejercito ucraniano.

Espero que no tenga la desverguenza de retirarse de Kherson y dejar a su gente otra vez a los pies de los nazis.

Veremos si los europeos pagan o no en rublos. Eso estara en el airea hasta que sera confirmado por la realidad.


----------



## paconan (29 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> el rublo no para de subir .... ahora rusia obliga a pagar en rublos el gas y oil
> 
> 
> rusia se va a convertir en la njneva primera potencia mundial



Algo pasa , el moex ha bajado
*MOEX Russia (IMOEX)*

Moscú

2.408,49
-22,21(-0,91%)



El petróleo bajando

Petróleo Brent103,81-5,68-5,19%


----------



## vil. (29 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Da igual, @Marchamaliano.
> 
> No se enteran de lo que va la movida.
> 
> ...




Sólo hay un agujero en ese plan... el ejercito del Tio Sam... ellos vieron a esos militares rusos cómo sufrieron la caída de su país... pero es que los rusos ni en sueños vivían como los del Tio Sam que tienen un nivel económico y social que para sí querrían hasta los noruegos... no lo veo yo...

"7 dias de Mayo" gran película y muy interesante...


----------



## Mitrofán (29 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pronto habrá marcas de coches indonesios.











Esemka - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## computer_malfuction (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Mar 2022)

*Las sanciones occidentales han causado dificultades en la producción de helicópteros rusos*

La negativa de los fabricantes occidentales a suministrar componentes a Rusia fue un duro golpe para la industria aeronáutica nacional. No solo se vieron afectados los transatlánticos de pasajeros Superjet-100 y MS-21, que originalmente estaban orientados hacia una amplia cooperación internacional, sino también varios proyectos en el campo de la construcción de helicópteros. Resulta que, como parte de la sustitución de importaciones, ahora tendremos que superar la dependencia no solo de la ucraniana Motor Sich, sino también de los proveedores europeos e incluso canadienses 


Estamos hablando de tres helicópteros rusos a la vez, en los que se instalan centrales eléctricas extranjeras. Se trata de helicópteros ligeros Ansat, Ka-226T y el prometedor VRT500. Ansat y VRT500 utilizan motores PW207V fabricados por Pratt & Whitney Canada (esta es una división canadiense de una conocida empresa estadounidense, formalmente considerada independiente). Con el helicóptero polivalente Ka-226 es aún más difícil. En la versión básica estaba equipado con motores Allison/Rolls-Royce, y ahora está equipado con dos motores de turbina de gas Arrius 2G1 de Safran Helicopter Engines. Y, por supuesto, después del 24 de febrero de 2022, nuestros socios extranjeros dejaron claro que no habría más suministros y mantenimiento de sus productos.

Este es un problema bastante serio. El helicóptero multipropósito Ka-226 es operado por las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, el Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia, el Servicio Federal de Seguridad, la Guardia Rusa, el Departamento de Policía de Moscú, una subsidiaria de Gazprom, así como instituciones médicas. Además, las Fuerzas Armadas de la India mostraron un gran interés en el helicóptero. Existe un acuerdo sobre la organización en India de una empresa conjunta para la producción de helicópteros de este tipo. En Rusia, la producción del Ka-226 se lleva a cabo en la empresa KumAPP en Bashkortostán.

Ansat es un helicóptero ligero polivalente desarrollado por Kazan Helicopter Plant Design Bureau (KVZ) y producido en la capital de Tatarstán. El avión se puede usar para transportar pasajeros, entregar carga, patrullar, operaciones de búsqueda y rescate, pero resultó ser el más solicitado en el campo de la atención médica de emergencia. El helicóptero Ansat con un módulo médico es operado activamente por el operador de helicópteros médicos, Russian Helicopter Systems JSC.

El prometedor helicóptero ligero VRT500 aún no está en producción. Está diseñado sobre un sistema coaxial y debe tener varias configuraciones: pasajero, para el transporte de pasajeros VIP, corporativo, policial, evacuación médica y carga. Además de utilizar un motor extranjero, se suponía que involucraría a la compañía de aviación italiana Mecaer Aviation Group y a la francesa Liebherr-Aerospace Toulouse SAS en la producción del helicóptero VRT500. En general, es evidente que se producirán ajustes significativos en el proyecto.

Y ahora, de la noche a la mañana, los tres helicópteros rusos, dos en serie y uno prometedor, se encontraron sin el suministro de nuevos motores y el mantenimiento de los existentes. Esto crea un problema bastante serio para la industria, ya que aquí y ahora no hay nada para reemplazar las centrales eléctricas extranjeras por las nacionales. Sin embargo, la buena noticia es que ya existe cierto atraso que permitirá la sustitución de importaciones de motores en el horizonte de los próximos años.

*hará con nosotros*

Para reemplazar el PW207V canadiense fabricado por Pratt & Whitney Canada, UEC-Klimov JSC y otras empresas de UEC están trabajando en la creación de un prometedor motor VK-650V. La planta de energía con una capacidad de 650 caballos de fuerza se instalará en helicópteros de clase ligera Ka-226T, Ansat y VRT500. El motor fue diseñado teniendo en cuenta todos los requisitos modernos para ser competitivo en el mercado mundial. Con un peso de 105 kilogramos, el VK-650V podrá operar a una altitud de hasta 7 km en el rango de temperatura de -55 a +60 grados centígrados, y el propio helicóptero podrá volar en modo de emergencia durante 2,5 minutos con un motor apagado.

El desarrollo de la planta de energía comenzó en 2018 en una amplia cooperación de la industria. En 2020, se creó un demostrador, en 2021 se lanzó con éxito con encendido de la cámara de combustión. En el próximo 2023 está prevista la certificación y el inicio de la producción en masa.

Mientras tanto, la UEC también está considerando otra opción para la remotorización de los helicópteros ligeros polivalentes rusos. Se trata del motor VK-800, cuyo trabajo comenzó hace dos décadas, se generó un importante atraso tecnológico , pero a mediados de la década del 2000 las cosas se estancaron al dejarse llevar por la “cooperación internacional”. La potencia de esta prometedora planta de energía es de 800 caballos de fuerza y tiene dos modificaciones: el turbohélice VK-800S para aviones ligeros y vehículos aéreos no tripulados y el turboeje VK-800V para helicópteros.

Existe una buena posibilidad de que el VK-800 se instale no solo en el avión ligero LMS 901 Baikal como parte del programa de sustitución de importaciones, sino también en el helicóptero Ansat, en el que los desarrolladores han estado pensando desde el principio. Obviamente, todo dependerá de los volúmenes reales de demanda y producción.

Autor: Serguéi Marchhetsky


----------



## Zappa (29 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Sólo hay un agujero en ese plan... el ejercito del Tio Sam...



¿Sus armas nucleares, dices?

Me temo que pensábamos lo mismo de los rusos en los 90.

En cifras, su ejército se follaba a la OTAN, mira:







Tenían muchos más hombres, tanques, artillería...

Y luego, pues nada.

No descarto que cuando EEUU se pispe de lo que está pasando vayamos a la guerra nuclear, pero posiblemente se la envainen.


----------



## Scardanelli (29 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> No quiero joderle la fiesta a nadie, pero es más que probable que la guerra física en Ucrania haya sido sólo el señuelo.
> 
> El dedo que señalaba a la luna, siendo la luna la destrucción del sistema financiero basado en el dólar.
> 
> Hay que mirar la luna, no el dedo.



Por supuesto.

*Es todo PARTE DEL PLAN.* Putin, en su inmensa sabiduría, atrajo a Occidente a las sanciones, aunque su perro Lavrov haya dicho que no las esperara tan severas y asumiendo que destruirían su economía, todo por el altruismo de acabar con el dólar.


----------



## computer_malfuction (29 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¿Y esto?
> ¿Están de troleo, o Putin ya ha conseguido los objetivos esperados?
> 
> Si pensamos que no era quedarse con Ucrania o el Donbass, sino CEPILLARSE EL PETRODÓLAR, creo que la cosa si le ha salido más o menos...
> ...



Probablemente, Vladimiro esté ganando tiempo para acabar lo del sur.


----------



## Argentium (29 Mar 2022)

*El ministerio de Defensa ruso creará las condiciones para el diálogo, reducirá drásticamente (no detendrá) la actividad militar en torno a Kyiv y Chernihiv*
14:08 || 29/03/2022


----------



## piru (29 Mar 2022)

Pongamos fuente:








Ucrania aprueba una ley sobre pueblos autóctonos que deja fuera a los rusos


Moscú, 1 jul (EFE).- La Rada suprema (Parlamento) de Ucrania aprobó hoy una ley promovida por el presidente ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski, sobre el reconocimiento de los pueblos autóctonos, que no incluye a los rusos, algo que ha causado malestar en la vecina Rusia. A favor de la ley votaron 325...




www.swissinfo.ch





Putin: Dividir a los ucranianos en categorías "apesta totalmente y recuerda a la teoría y práctica de la Alemania nazi".


----------



## Impresionante (29 Mar 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> rusia ya se retira de kiev



Estupendo


----------



## Zappa (29 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Claro, si ya da igual.    

Que entren en la UE y en la OTAN si quieren.
Joder, como nos han troleado a todos, chavales.


----------



## arriondas (29 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Da igual, @Marchamaliano.
> 
> No se enteran de lo que va la movida.
> 
> ...



El conflicto se libra en varios frentes, Ucrania es uno de ellos. Con su justificación (el agujero negro en el que se ha convertido gracias a la OTAN (es decir, los EEUU),pero desnazificar Ucrania no es el único objetivo, como estamos viendo.

Si al final, la UE se baja los pantalones y decide pagar en rublos por las materias primas rusas, eso sí que es un misilazo a la hegemonía anglo. Van a quedar arrinconados, porque muchos otros seguirán el mismo camino (si no lo están haciendo ya)


----------



## paconan (29 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Hay unos cuantos países que se la tienen jurada a los anglos. Aquí pueden estar conchabados Rusia, China, la OPEC, India, Pakistán... Hasta Turquía por lo bajini.



Turquía? esos van a lo suyo , a ver que cae

El gasoducto Israel-Turquía es una opción para Europa en su distanciamiento de Rusia 


Se está discutiendo internamente un gasoducto Turquía-Israel como una de las alternativas de Europa al suministro de energía ruso, pero será necesario realizar maniobras complicadas para llegar a un acuerdo, según afirman responsables gubernamentales e industriales de ambos países.

La idea, concebida por primera vez hace años, consiste en construir un gasoducto submarino desde Turquía hasta el mayor yacimiento de gas natural en alta mar de Israel, Leviatán. El gas fluiría hacia Turquía y hacia los vecinos del sur de Europa que buscan diversificar y distanciarse de Rusia.

El presidente turco, Tayyip Erdogan, declaró la semana pasada que la cooperación en materia de gas era “uno de los pasos más importantes que podemos dar juntos para los lazos bilaterales”, y dijo a los periodistas que estaba dispuesto a enviar a sus principales ministros a Israel para reactivar la idea del gasoducto, que lleva años en marcha.









El gasoducto Israel-Turquía es una opción para Europa en su distanciamiento de Rusia - fuentes


Por Orhan Coskun y Ari Rabinovitch




es.euronews.com


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Mar 2022)

Los invasores acumulan fuerzas para atravesar la frontera de la región de Luhansk: Gaidai

fuente ukra


----------



## Remequilox (29 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Un mapita de ese estilo, con esa definición territorial, ya lo expuse hace unos días.


Remequilox dijo:


> Si tu interpretación es correcta (línea defensiva artillada en el oeste de Kiev, posible nueva frontera _de facto_), entonces posiblemente los objetivos militares sean llegar hasta esto:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1002408
> 
> 
> El punto meridional de dicha frontera enlaza directamente con la estribación norte de Transnistria.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (29 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Otra cosa es que ucrania sea un activo positivo para la UE. El sentido común dice que es un lastre, con serio problemas sistémicos de democracia y ahora destrozado por una guerra. Pero como vivimos gobernados por algo diabolico, dirán que no que es bueno porque Así tal vez se pueda destruir Rusia.
Dinero de los europeos que pasaria a ser gestionado por esos políticos maidaneros.
Dinero que dejaría de ir a regiones europeas para ir a reconstruir un país en guerra.


----------



## explorador (29 Mar 2022)

No entender ????


----------



## Yomateix (29 Mar 2022)

Lo de que va a reducir su actividad militar en Kiev a cambio de que Ucrania no entre en la Otan de momento lo dicen los medios.....los mismos medios que siguen hablando de como Putin a envenenado a Abramovich, pese a estar más que confirmado y demostrado por múltiples fuentes que nunca hubo tal envenamiento. Y esa prensa que no manipula y que si es imparcial....en lugar de dar el desmentido, siguen mintiendo dando como cierto que se lo envenenó a el y a varios negociadores Ucranianos. Para fiarse de lo que dicen....

De todos modos entre abandonar Kiev y reducir actividad militar en Kiev (atacar menos....que no dejar de atacar necesariamente ¿Durante cuanto tiempo?) va un mundo.

Pero parece que se va avanzando en las negociaciones cuando Zelensky ve que la Otan no va a entrar en masa con todo su armamento a hacer todo lo que les ordene y ya no le vale con que envien dinero, armas ofensivas y defensivas, mercenarios, alimentos etc etc


----------



## Fígaro (29 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Por supuesto.
> 
> *Es todo PARTE DEL PLAN.* Putin, en su inmensa sabiduría, atrajo a Occidente a las sanciones, aunque su perro Lavrov haya dicho que no las esperara tan severas y asumiendo que destruirían su economía, todo por el altruismo de acabar con el dólar.




Da igual, ellos siempre ganan, si Rusia se va al carajo, es que era China la que se va a follar a USA, si falla China, serán los de Júpiter...

Torcer...brazo... dar...

Niños pequeños malacostumbrados. Les queda mucha sodomización by Occidente que ver.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Mar 2022)

Lo de la Sexta no tiene nombre:


----------



## Fígaro (29 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> No entender ????





Cero provecho, a lo que se ve.


----------



## Burbujo II (29 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Por supuesto.
> 
> *Es todo PARTE DEL PLAN.* Putin, en su inmensa sabiduría, atrajo a Occidente a las sanciones, aunque su perro Lavrov haya dicho que no las esperara tan severas y asumiendo que destruirían su economía, todo por el altruismo de acabar con el dólar.



*TRUST THE PLAN*

(Recordemos que en este foro había gente que creía realmente que el Gorila Naranja iba a salir en directo ahorcando a Tom Hanks, y según ellos mismos eso les estaba costando sus relaciones familiares y sociales).


----------



## arriondas (29 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Turquía? esos van a lo suyo , a ver que cae
> 
> El gasoducto Israel-Turquía es una opción para Europa en su distanciamiento de Rusia
> 
> ...



Van por libre, pero Erdogan no olvida.. Es turco.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Mar 2022)

*Todavía es imposible regresar al Irpin liberado, el enemigo continúa bombardeando - el alcalde*
VALENTINA ROMANENKO - MARTES 29 DE MARZO DE 2022 A LAS 15:07

fuente ukra


----------



## Pinovski (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zappa (29 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Por supuesto.
> 
> *Es todo PARTE DEL PLAN.* Putin, en su inmensa sabiduría, atrajo a Occidente a las sanciones, aunque su perro Lavrov haya dicho que no las esperara tan severas y asumiendo que destruirían su economía, todo por el altruismo de acabar con el dólar.



Repito: Putin no está tras el plan.

*El arquitecto de este plan es el COMINTERN del PCCh.*

Su primera fase era la terrible enfermedad que no comprendo como no ha terminado con medio mundo ya. 

La segunda, crear un conflicto que tuviera a todo el mundo mirando muy atentamente, y dejándose la piel emocionalmente. Tras un mes de agotamiento, soltar el bombazo del desacople económico.

Como ahora somos "enemigos" (aunque solo dos países estén en guerra), es totalmente comprensible, el resto del mundo no lo ha visto como el BOOOOOOOOOM que realmente es.

Putin no es TAN inteligente, pero ha ejecutado el plan a la perfección, pareciendo un loco cuando hacía falta, y fingiendo debilidad cuando hacía falta .

Para que occidente se viniera arriba y empezase a hablar abiertamente de asesinarle como algo positivo. El propio presidente de EEUU ha expresado ese deseo.

Y ahora, a comer mierda tocan, o a sacar los pepinos nucleares de una puta vez.

Pero repito que EEUU tiene un continente propio como cortijo, y su interés en los territorios de ultramar (Europa), es cada vez menor.

Veremos, pero creo (es mi opinión, claro), que nos han troleado a base de bien.


----------



## Gotthard (29 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Pongamos fuente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, basicamente son las leyes de Nuremberg de pureza racial del 35 segun la cual eras mas o menos alemán.









Leyes de Núremberg - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Encuentra las cero diferencias.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Mar 2022)

En serio alguien se ha creído que habrá alto el fuego o alg0 parecido........ainsssssssssss    

*La OTAN ha anunciado las fechas de una nueva reunión del Consejo del Atlántico Norte con la participación de Ucrania*
"VERDAD EUROPEA" - MARTES, 29 DE MARZO DE 2022, 15:22


El Consejo del Atlántico Norte se reunirá para la próxima reunión del 6 al 7 de abril, Ucrania también está invitada.

Así lo afirma un comunicado de la OTAN, que está a disposición de "Verdad Europea" .

La reunión tendrá lugar en la sede de la Alianza en Bruselas con la participación personal de los Ministros de Asuntos Exteriores, presidida por el Secretario General Jens Stoltenberg.

El encuentro comenzará el 6 de abril en formato de cena de trabajo a puerta cerrada. Dos sesiones están programadas para el 7 de abril. Además de los miembros de la OTAN, también están invitados a asistir los Ministros de Relaciones Exteriores de los países Socios, incluidos Ucrania, Georgia, Finlandia y Suecia. 









У НАТО назвали дати нової зустрічі Північноатлантичної ради за участі України


Північноатлантична рада збереться на наступну зустріч 6-7 квітня, запрошена також Україна.




www.pravda.com.ua


----------



## vladimirovich (29 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



El ejercito aleman no fue derrotado en 1945, solo decidio reducir su presencia en Berlin.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Mar 2022)

Fuego amigo

*Cerca de Odessa, dos personas fueron voladas por una mina: condujeron a la playa*


El coronel Vladislav Nazarov, oficial del Comando Operativo Yug, dijo que los ciudadanos ignoraron las advertencias de mantenerse alejados de las playas minadas y condujeron hasta allí en su automóvil.

El oficial recordó que en las condiciones de la ley marcial, la costa del Mar Negro se convirtió en un trampolín para el desembarco de tropas enemigas, y no en un lugar de descanso, y pidió una vez más a los habitantes de Odessa y a los habitantes de la región que no se pongan en peligro. .

Según el canal Dumskaya Telegram, como consecuencia de la explosión de una mina, una persona murió y otra fue hospitalizada.









Под Одессой двое подорвались на мине – заехали на пляж


В Одесском регионе произошел трагический инцидент – два человека подорвались на мине на одном из пляжей.




odessa-life.od.ua


----------



## vladimirovich (29 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> En serio alguien se ha creído que habrá alto el fuego o alg0 parecido........ainsssssssssss
> 
> *La OTAN ha anunciado las fechas de una nueva reunión del Consejo del Atlántico Norte con la participación de Ucrania*
> "VERDAD EUROPEA" - MARTES, 29 DE MARZO DE 2022, 15:22
> ...



A Rusia no le van a dejar salir de Ucrania, aunque los rusos decidan "reducir su presencia".

O Victoria Nuland se sienta en la silla de Putin o de Ucrania no salen.


----------



## Salamandra (29 Mar 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Otra cosa es que ucrania sea un activo positivo para la UE. El sentido común dice que es un lastre, con serio problemas sistémicos de democracia y ahora destrozado por una guerra. Pero como vivimos gobernados por algo diabolico, dirán que no que es bueno porque Así tal vez se pueda destruir Rusia.
> Dinero de los europeos que pasaria a ser gestionado por esos políticos maidaneros.
> Dinero que dejaría de ir a regiones europeas para ir a reconstruir un país en guerra.



Dinero para corrupción en una guerra fomentada por países de UE ¿Por qué?


arriondas dijo:


> Van por libre, pero Erdogan no olvida.. Es turco.



Pues van guapos los europeos con Erdogán que tiene armamento para funcionar a dos bandas, desde s400 a Patriot.

Europa poniendo la otra pierna para que le zandilleen.

Autidestrucción programada por nuestros dirigentes ¿Qué estamos pagando?


----------



## tomasjos (29 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> La prioridad para los rusos es:
> 
> Jerson: para suministrar agua a Crimea. Innegociable.
> Donbas: Comenzaron la guerra por ellos y sin ellos no habrá paz. Innegociable
> ...



Eso provocará que los del oeste de rebelen y al final quede el escenario de tres estados, Novorrusia Malorrusia y Ucranis


----------



## piru (29 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Nikolayev:
> 
> El gobernador, Vitaly Kim, dice que el misil impactó en su oficina; no estaba allí porque estaba durmiendo. Lamenta que su alijo de IQOS haya sido destruido. Dice que nadie resultó herido hasta el momento, pero ocho personas, entre ellas tres soldados, siguen desaparecidas.



Momento en el que llega el pájaro a su oficina:




t.me/intelslava/23857


----------



## tomasjos (29 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> A Rusia no le van a dejar salir de Ucrania, aunque los rusos decidan "reducir su presencia".
> 
> O Victoria Nuland se sienta en la silla de Putin o de Ucrania no salen.



Es usted un provocador


----------



## nomecreoná (29 Mar 2022)

Trust The Plan ............................  .....


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Eso provocará que los del oeste de rebelen y al final quede el escenario de tres estados, Novorrusia Malorrusia y Ucranis



Esa tierra de frontera está más maldita que la nuestra y ya es decir.


----------



## Zappa (29 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *TRUST THE PLAN*
> 
> (Recordemos que en este foro había gente que creía realmente que el Gorila Naranja iba a salir en directo ahorcando a Tom Hanks, y según ellos mismos eso les estaba costando sus relaciones familiares y sociales).



En el hilo de Trump, el Kraken, Charo Powell y THE PLAN participé extensivamente.

Me gané muchos ignores (gracias a los que me habéis sacado, al resto que os jodan), e insultos, pero estaba seguro de que no podrían demostrarlo en un tribunal, y así fue.

No tengo una bola de cristal, pero mi intuición me dice que la guerra era un señuelo para algo mucho más importante.

La guerra en si tenía muy poco sentido. Llevan 8 años de gresca en Donbass, ¿por qué ahora?

Por esto:

- Trump no está
- Merkel no está
- La pandemia ha hecho que el dólar hiperinflacione y Europa está muy débil
- EEUU se ha LARGADO POR PATAS de Afganistán
- EEUU tuvo sus peores disturbios en medio siglo hace dos años

¿Lo necesitas más clarito, o ya vas viendo de lo que va todo esto?


----------



## kelden (29 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Hombre viendo como acosan a niños simplemente por que sus padres piden escolarizarse en ruso, perdón digo español, miedo me da si tuvieran el 10% de las armas que tienen los ukronancys



Vamos ... que prefieres escolarizarlos en ucraniano ....


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Mar 2022)

Si el año que viene podéis poner la calefacción a +15 no os quejéis que parecéis europeos:

La temporada de calefacción 2021/22 en Odessa finalizará el 1 de abril. 


Así lo anunció la directora de la empresa municipal "Suministro de calor de la ciudad de Odessa", Anna Pozdnyakova.

Hay dos razones para apagar la calefacción:


Un aumento en la temperatura diaria promedio en la ciudad por encima de +8 grados;
La empresa no tiene límites en la compra de gas natural en abril.
Anna Pozdnyakova también recordó que los residentes de Odessa recibirán recibos con una tarifa de suscripción durante todo el año.


Debe pagarse durante todo el año. Tarifa dos:


Para casas en las que no hay medidores de calor: 13,04 UAH por mes;
Para casas donde hay un medidor de energía térmica: 18,86 UAH por mes.
El director de TGO también pidió a los consumidores que paguen todas las deudas de calefacción antes del comienzo de la próxima temporada de calefacción. Esto, según ella, permitirá a la empresa comenzar a suministrar calor a las casas a tiempo.

Añado 



*Temperaturas*Lluvia promedio*Abril*14° / 5°72 mm



PaísSalario *medio* (en moneda local)52.º*Ucrania*45 164 Grivna


----------



## vladimirovich (29 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Un mapita de ese estilo, con esa definición territorial, ya lo expuse hace unos días.



¿Un tipo que no ha sido capaz de conquistar Sumy va a definir el que...?...el gnomo en breve no va a definir ni el color de las cortinas del Kremlin.

No me jodas, a mi me das un tirachinas y te conquisto Sumy en un fin de semana.


----------



## BananeroGrone (29 Mar 2022)

Los follaputines con el culo en llamas, La poderosisimas tropas aerotransportadas de Rusia VDV se inmolaron para absolutamente nada, pobres madres.


----------



## paconan (29 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> EEUU se ha LARGADO POR PATAS de Afganistán



Aquí han mostrado debilidad y...
y en un momento de debilidad puede venir bien un ataque


----------



## Azrael_II (29 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> En el hilo de Trump, el Kraken, Charo Powell y THE PLAN participé extensivamente.
> 
> Me gané muchos ignores (gracias a los que me habéis sacado, al resto que os jodan), e insultos, pero estaba seguro de que no podrían demostrarlo en un tribunal, y así fue.
> 
> ...



No ... De qué va esto


----------



## Bartleby (29 Mar 2022)

*El rublo marca máximos fente al dólar desde el 25 de febrero*










El rublo marca máximos fente al dólar desde el 25 de febrero


La cotización del rublo frente al dólar recuperaba este martes parte del terreno perdido, lo que permitía...




www.europapress.es


----------



## ZARGON (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zappa (29 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> No ... De qué va esto



De un cambio en el orden monetario del planeta.

Mientras que el dólar siga siendo la moneda de reserva y esté ligada al petróleo Saudí de la forma en lo que lo está, EEUU puede imprimir hasta el infinito y aquí no pasa nada.

Es precisamente lo que han hecho desde Marzo de 2020.

Ahora, el oro, el rublo y pronto el yuan (los chinos se meterán cuando se haya firmado la paz), serán las nuevas monedas de reserva.

El dólar irá bajando de valor, puede que vertiginosamente (vivimos en un mundo digital en el que el dinero puede irse en cero coma a otro sitio), hasta colapsar.

Muchos países que tienen deuda de EEUU la van a devolver.

*Esencialmente, EEUU comienza su fase de decadencia como potencia económica.*


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Mar 2022)

Es que os lo tragáis todo  , estoy viendo una entrevista a Mendisnky en Telegram y dice esto (además si añadimos un poco de análisis corporal y visual de como lo expresa) :

"..
Medinsky anunció la lista de propuestas recibidas de la delegación ucraniana

El asistente del presidente de Rusia señaló que estas son “de ninguna manera disposiciones del acuerdo”, sino solo propuestas de Kiev, que la parte rusa considera “un paso constructivo para encontrar un compromiso”.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (29 Mar 2022)

Bueno, la operación militar rusa ha sido un rotundo fracaso y un ridiculo esperpéntico. Chatarra sacada del peor desguace del Daguestan, adolescentes llorones encabezando la ofensiva, altos cargos muertos (desplazados hasta primera línea porque los adolescentes llorones obviamente no tenían ni puta idea de guerra). Increíble la debilidad militar que ha mostrado Rusia


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (29 Mar 2022)

Mis impresiones:

- La desmasificación nunca fue un objetivo de Putin. El objetivo eran los territorios eslavos del Donbas y LUgansk. Veremos si UCRANIA queda o no con salida al mar después de todo esto, yo creo que si, que les dejaran Odessa. 

- La guerra no es entre Ucros y Rusos, es entre OTAN y Rusos. Los Ucros solo ponen la carne de Cañón. Los OTAN ponen la inteligencia, comunicaciones, satélites, espionaje, tácticas y estrategias militares, diseño de sistemas de defensas, armamento ligero, instrucción de tropas, planificación logística etc... de uno de los bandos. Sin ese apoyo Ucrania habría caído entera en la primera semana. 

- Va a haber un Gran Perdedor. La UE. A los Rusos nunca les ha preocupado sacrificar miles de jóvenes en sus campañas militares. 

- Ganadores: China, y todo el sudeste Asiatico. Paises productores de petroleo (Arabia, Iran...)y gas y los USA. Casi todo Dios menos la UE.

- NO creo que el los combates duren mucho mas. Habrá un apaño final producto de las negociaciones, donde Rusia se asegure el control, directo o indirecto del este de Ucrania, la neutralidad OTANICA del Ucrania y el control total, por ello del Mar Negro.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## paconan (29 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Es que os lo tragáis todo  , estoy viendo una entrevista a Mendisnky en Telegram y dice esto (además si añadimos un poco de análisis corporal y visual de como lo expresa) :
> 
> "..
> Medinsky anunció la lista de propuestas recibidas de la delegación ucraniana
> ...



Es esta?

*Arakhamia y Dzhemilev aclararon la posición de Ucrania sobre Crimea en un tratado propuesto sobre garantías de seguridad internacional para el país.
*
En particular, Arakhamia enfatizó que la parte ucraniana reconoce solo aquellas fronteras internacionales de Ucrania que existían en 1991.

Según un corresponsal de UNIAN, dijeron esto en una sesión informativa de representantes de la delegación ucraniana en las conversaciones con Rusia en Estambul.

Cuando se le preguntó sobre la posición en los territorios de Crimea y Donbas ocupados temporalmente por Rusia en este acuerdo, Arakhamia señaló: "¿En términos de distribución de garantías de seguridad? Si hay una zona de conflicto, entonces ni un solo garante internacional, si firma una garantía para la zona en la que ahora está el conflicto, entonces de hecho, según el acuerdo, debe entrar en este conflicto en tres días, por lo tanto, esto no funcionará ".

A su vez, Dzhemilev, cuando se le preguntó sobre la propuesta de no realizar operaciones militares en Crimea durante 15 años, señaló que el concepto ucraniano para la liberación de los territorios ocupados no contempla el uso de la fuerza. "Ya sea que diga 5 o 15 años, en realidad no importa", dijo.

Al mismo tiempo, Dzhemilev señaló que si se llevan a cabo negociaciones sobre el estatus de los territorios, esto significará que Rusia reconoce la ocupación de estos territorios. "Según la Convención de Ginebra de 1949 sobre el Estatuto de los Territorios Ocupados, la legislación ucraniana debería estar en vigor en el territorio de Crimea ocupada... Esto significa que habrá derechos democráticos que existían antes de la ocupación. Y el proceso de liberación Crimea de la ocupación será mucho más fácil", explicó.

Entonces, enfatizó Dzhemilev, el contrato debe indicar necesariamente que se trata de un territorio ocupado.

Arakhamia enfatizó: "La posición de Ucrania no cambia: reconocemos las fronteras internacionales de Ucrania, solo las fronteras que existían en 1991. No hay compromisos, líneas rojas aquí ... Solo firmamos tal redacción. En Rusia, por supuesto, puede haber su propia versión de estos hechos, ya que ya han reconocido que Crimea es rusa. Es su derecho hacer tales discursos y fijar tales posiciones. Pero la posición de Ucrania es clara y constante, y esto definitivamente no está sujeto a discusión. en absoluto." 









УНИАН - новости Украины | война с Россией | новини України | війна з Росією | УНІАН


Cамые важные новости о войне России в Украине, а также другие актуальные новости. Присоединяйся к УНИАН! Реклама на канале - @Tavika82 Сайт: https://www.unian.net Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/uniannet/ Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/c/unian




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (29 Mar 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


>



Con 2 cojones!

Ahora se entiende lo de los chechenos


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Bueno, la operación militar rusa ha sido un rotundo fracaso y un ridiculo esperpéntico. Chatarra sacada del peor desguace del Daguestan, adolescentes llorones encabezando la ofensiva, altos cargos muertos (desplazados hasta primera línea porque los adolescentes llorones obviamente no tenían ni puta idea de guerra). Increíble la debilidad militar que ha mostrado Rusia



Al final se te vió el plumero, mariconson, de la manita de los violadores y asesinos ucranianos.


----------



## Zappa (29 Mar 2022)

Vaya.
Menos mal que esto no va de economía sino de un territorio llamado Ucrania.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Mar 2022)

Rusia está trasladando más fuerzas a la frontera con ucraina ( ya he visto la fotos de tanques en ferrocarril)

"
Rusia ha llevado más equipo a la frontera que antes de la invasión, según recursos ucranianos afiliados a la inteligencia de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

La comunidad de inteligencia "Informnapalm" especifica que específicamente en la región de Kursk se registra una gran cantidad de equipo militar, más que el 24 de febrero.

¿Invasión de segundo nivel?

(Esta es otra foto)


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Es esta?
> 
> *Arakhamia y Dzhemilev aclararon la posición de Ucrania sobre Crimea en un tratado propuesto sobre garantías de seguridad internacional para el país.*
> 
> ...



Eres mierda y complice de esto:


----------



## .Kaikus (29 Mar 2022)

Las negociaciones actuales son solo agua pesada, los rusos evitan que la reaccion en cadena nuclear sea imparable, todas las declaraciones de esas negociaciones, de ambos bandos, son apocrifas...




PD- En ese mapa los polacos tienen las fronteras de 1939, los hungaros Transcarpatia, los rumanos Bucovina, Besarabia, el saliente de Budjak y el norte del oblast de Odessa, todo eso esta muy bien, pero sin poner tropas en el terreno, *nadie regala nada...*


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Mar 2022)

Estos son los demócratas deseescalables:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Es esta?
> 
> *Arakhamia y Dzhemilev aclararon la posición de Ucrania sobre Crimea en un tratado propuesto sobre garantías de seguridad internacional para el país.*
> 
> ...



No, es una hablando para alguna televisión (intento si veo la marca en el micro ) habla de 4 ó 5 puntos son los que sólo se están vendiendo en europa.


----------



## paconan (29 Mar 2022)

Rublos que se usaran para pagar el gas

*Ministerio de Finanzas ofreció a los tenedores de eurobonos con vencimiento hasta el 4 de abril canjearlos por rublos*

El Ministerio de Finanzas de Rusia anunció que estaba listo para canjear la emisión de eurobonos con vencimiento el 4 de abril antes de lo previsto por rublos. El departamento hizo su declaración unos días antes del pago de las obligaciones cambiarias.

El comunicado de prensa del ministerio dice que se propone comprar eurobonos en rublos a la tasa del 31 de marzo. “Las obligaciones sobre los bonos redimidos por el Ministerio de Finanzas de Rusia se reconocerán como cumplidas antes de lo previsto. El Ministerio de Hacienda se reserva el derecho de cambiar los términos para el canje de bonos”, agregó el departamento.

Rusia comenzó a tener problemas para pagar su deuda pública en moneda extranjera después de que los países occidentales congelaran sus reservas de oro y divisas como parte de las sanciones impuestas en respuesta a la operación militar rusa en Ucrania. El 17 de marzo, el Ministerio de Finanzas anunció que el primer pago de la deuda externa tras congelar parte de las reservas rusas fue exitoso. El 22 de marzo, Rusia transfirió $65,6 millones por un cupón de eurobonos, hoy, 29 de marzo, otros $102 millones .









Минфин предложил держателям евробондов с погашением до 4 апреля выкупить их за рубли


Подробнее на сайте




www.kommersant.ru


----------



## magufone (29 Mar 2022)

Madre mia, esta pasando???


----------



## Zappa (29 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Madre mia, esta pasando???



Como dice @paconan, usaremos esos rublos para pagar el gas.
Porque no creo que los tenedores de los bonos rechacen cobrarlos... aunque sea en rublos.


----------



## .Kaikus (29 Mar 2022)

Alguien tiene el video de Shoigu condecorando a heridos ???, se ve como abraza a dos txortinas heridas en el frente ucraniano, esas dos mujeres soldado, valen mas que 200.000 pelofritos, femimarxistas occidentales, defienden a su familia y a su pais en el campo de batalla.


----------



## magufone (29 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Como dice @paconan, usaremos esos rublos para pagar el gas.
> Porque no creo que los tenedores de los bonos rechacen cobrarlos... aunque sea en rublos.



pues es una ostia gorda esto...


----------



## Remequilox (29 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> ¿Un tipo que no ha sido capaz de conquistar Sumy va a definir el que...?...el gnomo en breve no va a definir ni el color de las cortinas del Kremlin.
> 
> No me jodas, a mi me das un tirachinas y te conquisto Sumy en un fin de semana.



Digamos que ese mapita, similar al mapita que tienen colgado los polacos, abarca una serie de territorios que se caracterizan por:
a.- Todo lo que a Rusia SÍ le interesa y ya ha conquistado.
b.- Todo lo que a Rusia SÍ le interesa y aun está en disputa.
c.- Todo lo que a Rusia no le interesa demasiado, pero realmente NADIE aceptaría hacerse cargo ni tiene viabilidad por sí misma.

Queda fuera lo que podríamos denominar Ucranistan "polaco", territorio occidental lleno de bosques y montañas, donde la población rusófona está prácticamente ausente, furibundamente antirruso (y antiucraniano rusófono), y que se constituiría como "la Francia no-ocupada de Vichy". Para garantizar la estabilidad y seguridad, una vez se acuerde el armisticio (que no necesariamente tratado de paz), entonces se activaría el plan polaco del contingente de 10.000 soldados "de paz".

Los flecos del asunto están en el tipo de supervisión y presencia rusa en las fronteras, y en las centrales nucleares.

Rusia no lo tiene fácil (no por lo meramente militar, que solo es cuestión de tiempo o aumentar intensidad), pero que el gobierno post-maidan intente aun mantener la ficción de ser el verdadero poder de control del antiguo estado post-sovietico de Ucrania, es ya mera fantasía.
¡Si ni siquiera en los mejores y más favorables momentos, contando con toda la ayuda y complicidad internacional, y una gran pasividad rusa, consiguió dominar apenas el 90 % de la Ucrania de los Leonid y los Viktor!

Al final, guste o no guste, es una mera cuestión de control efectivo.
O la comunidad internacional acepta (explícita o implícitamente) un reparto de ese tipo y naturaleza, o la mayor parte de lo que una vez fue Ucrania pasa a ser de facto una _terra nullius_, pero llenísima de locos desesperados y salvajes armados hasta los dientes.





__





Terra nullius - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## paconan (29 Mar 2022)

Sin confirmar

Potente ciberataque a los servidores de la Autoridad de Aviación Civil de Rusia: no más datos ni copias de seguridad. 

En total, se borraron unos 65 terabytes de datos.

*Potente ciberataque a los servidores de la Autoridad de Aviación Civil de Rusia: no más datos ni copias de seguridad*









Powerful cyber attack on Russia's Civil Aviation Authority servers: no more data nor back-up


A powerful and effective cyberattack on the Russian Federal Air Transport Agency (Rosaviatsia) infrastructure that took place on Saturday morning has




www.aviation24.be


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Mar 2022)

Ya les están dando caza ( todo esto en sesión de la Duma leyendo los nombres desde el móvil ):


Comité de la Duma Estatal, Vladimir Shamanov, que quienes se burlaron de los militares rusos en Ucrania fueron capturados por las fuerzas especiales rusas.

Aquellos que intimidaron a nuestros militares no se regocijaron por mucho tiempo, después de tres días nuestras fuerzas especiales capturaron a estos cabrones. Hoy ruedan a sus pies, implorando clemencia. 

Voy a llamar a sus nombres. Un bastardo se llamaba Sergei Velichko, apodado Chile. El segundo - Konstantin Nemechev. Ambos bastardos crecieron como nazis de un grupo de fanáticos del club de fútbol local Metalist. Ellos mismos dijeron esto ya en los primeros interrogatorios. Y así será con todo aquel que sea indigno, violando la Convención de Ginebra, de actuar con nuestros prisioneros de guerra.


----------



## ZARGON (29 Mar 2022)

Ha habido provocaciones constantes de algunos civiles ucranianos en áreas controladas por Rusia. Atacan y provocan a las unidades rusas en busca de una reacción para mostrar a los medios occidentales que los soldados rusos reaccionaron: las unidades rusas rara vez caen en estas provocaciones... 

El régimen de Zelensky ha estado entregando armas a niños desde los 10 años, liberó a prisioneros con experiencia en combate de las cárceles. Lo que no te dijo es que algunos de estos presos son el infame Batallón Tornado nazi encarcelado por violar a menores delante de sus padres.


----------



## vladimirovich (29 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Madre mia, esta pasando???



Si, esta pasando, bolsas europeas +2,5 %.


----------



## Zappa (29 Mar 2022)

Ya nos han jodido.


----------



## S. Moguilevich (29 Mar 2022)

Pareciera que el verdadero objetivo de la guerra para los rusos es generar las condiciones internas (depuración del sistema, purga de indeseables, economía de guerra, ruptura de lazos con occidente...) para un salto adelante en la desdolarizacion, en la independencia economico-financiera respecto a occidente, en interdependencias con países de oriente.... En definitiva, la guerra como catalizador del nuevo imperio euroasiático


----------



## JAGGER (29 Mar 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


>



Es un oficio religioso especial.


----------



## Argentium (29 Mar 2022)

*El máximo negociador ruso Medinsky dice que Rusia no está en contra de la adhesión de Ucrania a la UE – RIA*
15:24 || 29/03/2022


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ya les están dando caza ( todo esto en sesión de la Duma leyendo los nombres desde el móvil ):
> 
> 
> Comité de la Duma Estatal, Vladimir Shamanov, que quienes se burlaron de los militares rusos en Ucrania fueron capturados por las fuerzas especiales rusas.
> ...



El futbol es un deporte de sádicos sodomitas y debe ser ilegalizado.


----------



## JAGGER (29 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Madre mia, esta pasando???



Si los bonos son negociables en el mercado secundario, los fondos de inversión deben estar a la caza. Excelente oportunidad para largo plazo.


----------



## Zepequenhô (29 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El máximo negociador ruso Medinsky dice que Rusia no está en contra de la adhesión de Ucrania a la UE – RIA*
> 15:24 || 29/03/2022



Normal.

La mierda, que se la coman otros. Anda que no saben los rusos.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (29 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Rusia está trasladando más fuerzas a la frontera con ucraina ( ya he visto la fotos de tanques en ferrocarril)
> 
> "
> Rusia ha llevado más equipo a la frontera que antes de la invasión, según recursos ucranianos afiliados a la inteligencia de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
> ...



Yo sigo pensando que Ucrania si pierde la guerra se va a reducir a los óblasts de Lviv, Volinia, Ivano-Frankivsk, Ternopil, Chernivtsí, Rivne y poco más.

Si empata y saca un buen acuerdo es posible que permanezan Zhytomir y Vinitsiia como parte de Ucrania.

Si gana la guerra se quedará con Kiev.


----------



## tomasjos (29 Mar 2022)

Los acontecimientos van llevándo al escenario de un acuerdo de paz en el que Ucrania acepte las condiciones rusas ya mencionadas. Pero ese acuerdo será impugnado por Galitzia y Volinia, que se rebelarán contra Kiev y montarán su propia republica con capital en Lvov donde ya están las embajadas occidentales. Kiev no podrá evitarlo y ante la descomposición del país, entran fuerzas de la OTAN, que previamente habrán reconocido la independencia de Ucrania Occidental que se colocarán como barrera de interposición con los rusos. En Kiev se establece un gobierno con el apoyo ruso Para gobernar la zona central de Ucrania o Malorrusia. La nueva frontera está en los límites de Zithomir con Kiev. La republica de Malorrusia se une a Rusia y Bielorrusia - y Kazakhstan- en la nueva Union Rusa o URSS 2.0.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Mar 2022)

Mariúpol día 29


----------



## Bartleby (29 Mar 2022)

*Scorpions cambia a favor de Ucrania la letra de 'Wind Of Change', canción emblemática en Rusia*











Scorpions cambia a favor de Ucrania la letra de 'Wind Of Change', canción emblemática en Rusia


Esta balada 'heavy' de la banda alemana, que llegó a actuar ante Putin, fue uno de los símbolos del aperturismo de la Unión Soviética y del final de la Guerra Fría




www.eldiario.es


----------



## alfonbass (29 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si que puede ganar la guerra Rusia, lo que pasa es que tendra que convertirse en un pais autosuficiente, con la crisis la Union Europea esta en la misma dicotomia, si sigue de escudero de los EEUU y la Nato, va directa a la ruina economica y hacia problemas sociales graves, tendra que limitar las importaciones no necesarias y buscar un equilibrio, *eso es caminar hacia la autarquia...*
> 
> _PD_- Lo hacen los usanos, los chinos, los rusos, por que no los europeos comunitarios ???.



Ningún país es autosuficiente, eso es imposible, lo siento


----------



## El Exterminador (29 Mar 2022)

cada vez más cerca de que el dombass sea independiente


----------



## Zappa (29 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El máximo negociador ruso Medinsky dice que Rusia no está en contra de la adhesión de Ucrania a la UE – RIA*
> 15:24 || 29/03/2022



Si es que da igual... es triste, pero la guerra era solo un señuelo.
Lo realmente gordo en miseria económica, para nosotros en Europa sobre todo, está por llegar.

Esto es el nuevo dólar para los europeos:











Al menos si queremos gas o lo que sea de Rusia. Y es con lo que nos paga Rusia ahora.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Yo sigo pensando que Ucrania si pierde la guerra se va a reducir a los óblasts de Lviv, Volinia, Ivano-Frankivsk, Ternopil, Chernivtsí, Rivne y poco más.
> 
> Si empata y saca un buen acuerdo es posible que permanezan Zhytomir y Vinitsiia como parte de Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Pienso más o menos igual, depende de hasta donde quiera llegar USA tendrán algo.


----------



## paconan (29 Mar 2022)

Si es cierto vaya pillada
El jefe de la república de Chechenia, Kadyrov, quiere desesperadamente que la gente piense que está luchando en Ucrania. Primero, mintió acerca de estar cerca de Kiev cuando lo vieron en Chechenia. Ahora dice que está en Mariupol y publica esta foto, sin darse cuenta de que no hay gasolineras Rosneft en Ucrania.


----------



## Zappa (29 Mar 2022)

Son solo 3 minutos y lo explica DE PUTA MADRE.

*VEDLO.*


----------



## piru (29 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Otro vídeo con material destruido y marcas un tanto curiosas…




Es camuflaje ukra:


----------



## ciruiostar (29 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ningún país es autosuficiente, eso es imposible, lo siento



La autarquía es imposible la autosuficiencia si es lograble o ya me dirás tu para que cipotes necesitas traer ropas y alimentos desde el culo del mundo teniendo tierra agrícola para producirlos, fue esa mierda de los liberales que son retrasados mentales los que impusieron esa ridícula, ineficiente y costosa externalización de la producción, pero ya la globalización se ha demostrado como un experimento fallido.

Un estado que se considere digno de serlo debe reducir al mínimo su dependencia de factores foráneos en la medida de lo posible porque lo hace débil.


----------



## pemebe (29 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Es autosuficiente en productos agricolas, en productos manufacturados e industriales, tiene tecnologia y cientificos...
> 
> PD- En europa hay carbon en cantidades industriales, se pueden construir todos los reactores nucleares necesarios para producir electricidad, por que somos tan pesimistas ???.



Porque necesitamos uranio para nuestros reactores nucleares (que nos venden Rusia y Kazajistan). Tambien les compra EEUU por lo que de eso no les podemos pedir.

Porque ahora mismo y sin practicamente utilizar centrales termicas de carbon importamos practicamente 200 millones de toneladas de carbon (y el 20% viene de Rusia)

Y españa peor. Importamos practicamente el 100% del Uranio que utilizamos (un tercio es para pruebas medicas) y el 40% es de Rusia.


----------



## podemita medio (29 Mar 2022)

Búsqueda en Google, как уехать из россии, como salir de Rusia por las nubes


Vaya vaya, por qué será que los rusos están deseando salir de Rusia? No van ganando? Google Trends Actualizado con videos




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Mar 2022)

Continua la desescalada

*Holanda anunció la expulsión de 17 diplomáticos rusos*


29 de marzo de 2022, 16:44

fuente izu.ru


----------



## Arraki (29 Mar 2022)

El traslado de partes del Ministerio de Defensa al teatro de operaciones de Donetsk supone una reducción de las operaciones ofensivas en los frentes de Kiev y Chernigov

Según explicó la fuente a Readovka, las últimas declaraciones del Ministerio de Defensa no significan el cese del trabajo de nuestros militares en los territorios controlados, se trata precisamente de reducir el número de operaciones ofensivas. Nuestras tropas permanecerán en sus posiciones en el número necesario para realizar nuevas tareas. Se está haciendo todo lo posible para lograr rápidamente los objetivos establecidos por Shoigu: la eliminación del grupo de Donetsk del enemigo y la liberación del territorio de la LDNR.









Intel Slava Z


Intel slava is a Russian News aggregator who covers Conflicts/Geopolitics and urgent news from around the world. Funded by Putin, Russian ministry of defence, FSB, GRU and SVR




t.me


----------



## .Kaikus (29 Mar 2022)

En el Batallon Tornado, que de hecho es mas que un regimiento, se agrupan los delincuentes y presos, excarcelados por Zelensky, teniendo el servicio militar cumplido, libertad instantanea.


----------



## alfonbass (29 Mar 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> La autarquía es imposible la autosuficiencia si es lograble o ya me dirás tu para que cipotes necesitas traer ropas y alimentos desde el culo del mundo teniendo tierraricola para producirlos, fue esa mierda de los liberales que son retrasados mentales los que impusieron esa ridícula, ineficiente y costosa externalización de la producción, pero ya la globalización se ha demostrado como un experimento fallido.
> 
> Un estado que se considere digno de serlo debe reducir al mínimo su dependencia de factores foráneos en la medida de los posible porque lo hace débil.



Porque cada uno escoge lo que quiere, es algo muy sencillo de comprender, se trata de seguir lo que haces en tu día a día, porque estoy seguro que usted no compra solo lo que le dice el gobierno ni actúa en su vida como le dictan, no estaría aquí diciendo su opinión en un foro de internet...

Está muy feo eso de querer que se jodan los demás con las decisiones que uno le gustan, de lo contrario

La realidad es que si a mi me gusta un jersey de China, ese es el que me compro, me importa poco lo demás. No comprender eso es la primera piedra para la pobreza


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Mar 2022)

Pues una fase completada…
El líder de la delegación rusa afirma que Ucrania renuncia a su intención de recuperar Crimea y Donbass por la vía militar








El líder de la delegación rusa afirma que Ucrania renuncia a su intención de recuperar Crimea y Donbass por la vía militar


Vladímir Medinski calificó las propuestas de Kiev como un paso constructivo hacia el compromiso.




actualidad.rt.com




Es una forma diplomática de reconocer Ucrania la pérdida de esos territorios…


----------



## .Kaikus (29 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ningún país es autosuficiente, eso es imposible, lo siento



Como que no, la Republica Popular de ese gordito tan simpatico... @calopez


----------



## alfonbass (29 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Como que no, la Republica Popular de ese gordito tan simpatico... @calopez



Yo no quiero vivir en eso


----------



## crocodile (29 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Jaja , nunca salio de esa "crisis existencial". Por eso decia yo que no habia plan politico y que eso me escamaba mucho. Putin no mentia queria las republicas y poco más. Y como dije eso cuadraba con el escaso despliegue de fuerzas.
> 
> Lugansk ya esta practicamente liberada, el problema es Donestk. Le queda todavia una gran zona por recuperar, tenian el frente gordo justo delante de su capital. Han dado todo, son los que han avanzado y luchado contra lo mejor del ejercito ucraniano.
> 
> ...



Muy mal Putiniano , antes de paralizar la operación debió esperar a ver si los europedos pagaban en rublos el gas, me temo que ahora lo verán como debilidad, si no pagan en rublos y Rusia no corta el gas le habrán tomado la medida y no tomarán en serio cualquier aviso posterior. No veo clara la estrategia rusa


----------



## Besarionis (29 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Scorpions cambia a favor de Ucrania la letra de 'Wind Of Change', canción emblemática en Rusia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya se pueden echar a temblar los rusos.


----------



## nosvamosalamierda (29 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Son solo 3 minutos y lo explica DE PUTA MADRE.
> 
> *VEDLO.*



pensais que es buena opcion meterle un pellizco al oro? rollo 10k.?


Podría subir tras esto no? Porque esta bajando tras el anuncio?


----------



## frangelico (29 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Las negociaciones actuales son solo agua pesada, los rusos evitan que la reaccion en cadena nuclear sea imparable, todas las declaraciones de esas negociaciones, de ambos bandos, son apocrifas...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004293
> 
> ...



Quienes son esos de la foto ? Es normal tener ese tipo de mapas en un ejército? No me imagino la que se liaría si saliera una foto de militares alemanes con el mapa de 1939.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (29 Mar 2022)

Hace un rato en Tele-Circo los mentirosos del teleprompter han dado por hecho un alto el fuego, pero las fuentes rusas dicen otra cosa....

"Por cierto, por si alguien no lo sabe, continúa una operación militar especial en el territorio de Ucrania.

A pesar de las interpretaciones fantásticas de los resultados de las negociaciones en Estambul".


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Hace un rato en Tele-Circo los mentirosos del teleprompter han dado por hecho un alto el fuego, pero las fuentes rusas dicen otra cosa....
> 
> "Por cierto, si alguien no lo sabe, continúa una operación militar especial en el territorio de Ucrania.
> 
> A pesar de las interpretaciones fantásticas de los resultados de las negociaciones en Estambul".



La parte que queda reducida a una actividad militar menor es muy pequeña, la mayoría del territorio ucraniano sigue siendo objetivo militar total.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (29 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Es absolutamente factible. Rusia solo le pide rublos, de dónde los saque Europa ahora el día 31 es un problema solo suyo, buscado y merecido.



Podría guardar relación con el desplome de Yen ? 

Quizás se este vendiendo reservas de yenes para comprar gas a intercambio ?

El yen lleva en caída libre inexplicable ..


----------



## .Kaikus (29 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Si es cierto vaya pillada
> El jefe de la república de Chechenia, Kadyrov, quiere desesperadamente que la gente piense que está luchando en Ucrania.



Esta de aqui para alla, un dia esta en Ucrania y al dia siguiente esta en el parking de su palacio presidencial, con un coche blindado ucraniano nuevecito, tiene asuntos importantes en Chechenia y no los posterga, es un trabajador incansable...












Ramzan Kadírov se dió un paseo en su trofeo de guerra blindado Novator


Ramzan Kadírov se dió un paseo en su trofeo de guerra blindado Novator




www.anoncandanga.com





*Akhmat Sila, Allahu Akbar !!!. *


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Mar 2022)

*La Federación Rusa exige a Kiev que libere de inmediato a los empleados de Rosatom detenidos en la planta de energía nuclear de Rovno* , dijo la portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Maria Zakharova.


----------



## crocodile (29 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El máximo negociador ruso Medinsky dice que Rusia no está en contra de la adhesión de Ucrania a la UE – RIA*
> 15:24 || 29/03/2022



Si entra en la Unión Euroyankee acabará entrando en la OTAN si o si


----------



## Remequilox (29 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Yo sigo pensando que Ucrania si pierde la guerra se va a reducir a los óblasts de Lviv, Volinia, Ivano-Frankivsk, Ternopil, Chernivtsí, Rivne y poco más.
> 
> Si empata y saca un buen acuerdo es posible que permanezan Zhytomir y Vinitsiia como parte de Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Se buscará una manera "política" de que la cosa acabe en "empate".
Y si se portan bien (o bajo mano la UE pone MUCHO dinero), para el oblast y la ciudad de Kiev se hará un apaño tipo RDA/Berlín.


----------



## Harman (29 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Rusia está trasladando más fuerzas a la frontera con ucraina ( ya he visto la fotos de tanques en ferrocarril)
> 
> "
> Rusia ha llevado más equipo a la frontera que antes de la invasión, según recursos ucranianos afiliados a la inteligencia de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
> ...




Estas fotos de satélite suelen estar “interesadamente” recortadas.
Rusia tiene depósitos de “hardware” junto a la frontera.


----------



## paconan (29 Mar 2022)

Ahora Bélgica después de Holanda
Mas tensión

*Bélgica anuncia la expulsión de 21 diplomáticos rusos*

El motivo de la expulsión es el espionaje y un riesgo de seguridad.

Las autoridades belgas están expulsando a 21 diplomáticos rusos del país. Así lo informa el canal de televisión belga RTBF con referencia a la ministra de Relaciones Exteriores del país, Sophie Wilmes.

El motivo de la expulsión es el espionaje y un riesgo de seguridad.

“Bélgica está expulsando a 21 diplomáticos rusos por espiar o poner en peligro la seguridad”, dijo el canal en un mensaje urgente.

No se informan otros detalles. Al mismo tiempo, como señala el canal de televisión, los canales diplomáticos con Moscú permanecen abiertos.









Бельгия объявила о высылке 21 российского дипломата


Причиной высылки называются шпионаж и угроза безопасности




www.bfm.ru


----------



## orcblin (29 Mar 2022)

que alguien me explique por si no lo entiendo...
Rusia dice que pasa de tomar kiev por la fuerza y a cambio ucrania dice lo mismo del dombas y crimea.
ucrania tiene que pasar de la OTAN (era obvio no lo quería allí) pero se puede meter en la UE (que nadie lo quiere ahí aunque nadie lo diga)

es decir, Rusia se va a centrar en el sur, en odesa y seguir a misilazos a la parte oeste destruyendo material y depósitos de combustible? vamos como ahora sólo que deja de estar sitiando a kiev?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Esta de aqui para alla, un dia esta en Ucrania y al dia siguiente esta en el parking de su palacio presidencial, con un coche blindado ucraniano nuevecito, tiene asuntos importantes en Chechenia y no los posterga, es un trabajador incansable...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004345
> 
> ...




Ayer estaba por Mariúpol


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Ahora Bélgica después de Holanda
> Mas tensión
> 
> *Bélgica anuncia la expulsión de 21 diplomáticos rusos*
> ...



Debemos reconocer que un clima de desescalada y "alto el fuego " esto no tendría sentido

Johnson & Johnson acaba de anunciar que se va del mercado ruso


----------



## Salamandra (29 Mar 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> Podría guardar relación con el desplome de Yen ?
> 
> Quizás se este vendiendo reservas de yenes para comprar gas a intercambio ?
> 
> El yen lleva en caída libre inexplicable ..



¿Lo del yen no podría tener que ver con sus litigios por las islas, Kuriles , su reivindicación de Taiwan etc?

Es decir, una penalización por su postura activa en los conflictos actuales.


----------



## paconan (29 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ayer estaba por Mariúpol
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004351



Que ha sido una pillada de campeonato


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Mar 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> que alguien me explique por si no lo entiendo...
> Rusia dice que pasa de tomar kiev por la fuerza y a cambio ucrania dice lo mismo del dombas y crimea.
> ucrania tiene que pasar de la OTAN (era obvio no lo quería allí) pero se puede meter en la UE (que nadie lo quiere ahí aunque nadie lo diga)
> 
> es decir, Rusia se va a centrar en el sur, en odesa y seguir a misilazos a la parte oeste destruyendo material y depósitos de combustible? vamos como ahora sólo que deja de estar sitiando a kiev?



Efectivamente cambian Kiev por Crimea/Donbás…como buena voluntad. Luego ya veremos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Que ha sido una pillada de campeonato



Me imagino que la labor de desinformación de ambos es total.....Kadyrov es presa mayor.


----------



## cobasy (29 Mar 2022)

El BCE prepara un plan para la conversión a euros del dinero de los refugiados de Ucrania


La UE asumiría el riesgo financiero del cambio de divisa, que también incluiría a países ajenos a la zona euro como Polonia o Hungría




cincodias.elpais.com





Empiezan las paguitas


----------



## paconan (29 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Debemos reconocer que un clima de desescalada y "alto el fuego " esto no tendría sentido
> 
> Johnson & Johnson acaba de anunciar que se va del mercado ruso



Otro que dice que se va ...

*Decathlon anunció la suspensión de labores en Rusia*








Decathlon объявил о приостановке работы в России


Подробнее на сайте




www.kommersant.ru


----------



## frangelico (29 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> ¿Lo del yen no podría tener que ver con sus litigios por las islas, Kuriles , su reivindicación de Taiwan etc?
> 
> Es decir, una penalización por su postura activa en los conflictos actuales.



Japón renunció hace muchos años a cualquier reivindicación sobre Taiwan.


----------



## EGO (29 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Alguien tiene el video de Shoigu condecorando a heridos ???, se ve como abraza a dos txortinas heridas en el frente ucraniano, esas dos mujeres soldado, valen mas que 200.000 pelofritos, femimarxistas occidentales, defienden a su familia y a su pais en el campo de batalla.



Son igual de idiotas que las pelofrito NWO.

Ambas son usadas como peones por las oligarquias de turno,con la diferencia de que esas dos mutiladas han sido mas pringadas que las paguiteras pelofrito.Mas les hubiera valido quedarse en su casa criando niños y haciendo muffins.


----------



## paconan (29 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Me imagino que la labor de desinformación de ambos es total.....Kadyrov es presa mayor.



Desinformación total y por todos lados


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Otro que dice que se va ...
> 
> *Decathlon anunció la suspensión de labores en Rusia*
> 
> ...



De momento no queda claro.


_VK/Gazeta.Ru_

La empresa francesa Decathlon emitió un comunicado en el que anunciaba la suspensión de tiendas en Rusia. Gazeta.Ru intentó obtener un comentario del servicio de prensa de la red, pero la publicación no obtuvo respuesta. Al mismo tiempo, en respuesta a una solicitud del grupo oficial Decathlon VK, se informó a Gazeta.Ru que continúan trabajando como de costumbre.

“Las tiendas están abiertas como de costumbre. No hemos proporcionado ninguna información sobre el cierre. Recomendamos considerarlo irrelevante”, explicó decathlon.

Entre las razones por las que el minorista de artículos y ropa deportiva Decathlon está suspendiendo sus operaciones en Rusia, el comunicado de la compañía citó condiciones de entrega que ya no se cumplen debido a las sanciones contra Rusia.
La compañía también dijo que "seguirá apoyando" a sus empleados. En Rusia, la cadena de tiendas Decathlon emplea a 2.500 personas.
Decathlon es propiedad de la Asociación de la Familia Mulliez, que también es propietaria de Auchan y Leroy Merlin. Dijeron que continúan sus actividades en la Federación Rusa.









Поддержка Decathlon в VK назвала информацию о закрытии магазинов в России «неактуальной» - Газета.Ru | Новости


Французская компания Decathlon выпустила коммунике, в котором сообщила о приостановке работы магазинов в России. «Газета.Ru» попыталась получить комментарий в пресс-службе сети, однако изданию не ответили. При этом на запрос в официальной группе Decathlon в VK...




www.gazeta.ru


----------



## BananeroGrone (29 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Pues una fase completada…
> El líder de la delegación rusa afirma que Ucrania renuncia a su intención de recuperar Crimea y Donbass por la vía militar
> 
> 
> ...



Una fase completada dice este marica, han vuelto a como estaban antes de la guerra, solo han ganado el ridículo internacional sin contar que su economía se fue al caño. ¡vaya lograzo del zar!


----------



## Teuro (29 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> Parece que en las próximas semanas iremos viendo un lento repliegue ruso. Leyendo entre líneas detrás de la propaganda gubernamental hay un mensaje oculto claro, no han logrado capturar Kiev, y han calculado que el coste sería demasiado alto o que incluso son incapaces de tomarla.



Es más sencillo, pensaron en una guerra de dar cañonazos y se han encontrado con una guerra económica. Tienen que redefinir demasiadas cosas como para tener un frente empantanado abierto.


----------



## paconan (29 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> De momento no queda claro.
> 
> 
> _VK/Gazeta.Ru_
> ...



Del enlace que puse antes, suspenden operaciones por problemas de suministro


La cadena francesa de tiendas de artículos deportivos Decathlon anunció que suspendía sus operaciones en Rusia. La declaración se hizo en el contexto de la operación militar rusa en Ucrania, que ha estado en curso desde el 24 de febrero. Decathlon es propiedad de la Asociación de la Familia Mulliez, que también es propietaria de Auchan y Leroy Merlin. Dijeron que continúan sus actividades en la Federación Rusa.

Decathlon dijo que se vieron obligados a suspender las operaciones en Rusia porque "ya no se cumplen las condiciones de suministro" debido a las sanciones contra Rusia. La compañía dijo que "seguiría apoyando" a sus empleados, según BFM TV . En Rusia, la cadena de tiendas Decathlon emplea a 2.500 personas.

En el contexto de las sanciones impuestas por los países occidentales, las empresas extranjeras comenzaron a suspender masivamente el trabajo en Rusia. Entre estas empresas se encontraba uno de los mayores fabricantes de ropa deportiva Adidas. Nike y Apple cerraron ventas online en Rusia.


----------



## Kartoffeln (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## John Nash (29 Mar 2022)

*Las milicias ucranianas sobre los soldados españoles novatos: "Parecen sacados de Torrente"*









Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora en directo | Ucrania niega que Abramovich fuera envenenado y aseguran que está en la reunión de Estambul


La guerra de Ucrania y Rusia afronta su trigésimocuarto día con la Unión Europea reforzando el control de los refugiados para protegerlos de las mafias y con Rusia declarando que l




www.marca.com


----------



## Salamandra (29 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Japón renunció hace muchos años a cualquier reivindicación sobre Taiwan.



Seguro que tienes razón. Solo será el alineamiento con EEUU pero habia leido algo al respecto, pero tambien suele ser según donde te metas a leer. Aqui cada cual encuentra según busca y yo reconozco no tener cuidado:








China insta a Japón a actuar con prudencia sobre cuestión de Taiwan


El portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de China, Wang Wenbin, hizo las declaraciones cuando se le pidió que comentara acerca de las recientes declaraciones del ex primer ministro japonés Shinzo Abe acerca de Taiwan.




espanol.cgtn.com





Pero algunas fuerzas en Japón aún codician a Taiwan. No enfrentan ni reflexionan sobre el historial de beligerancia, agresión y expansión desquiciadas de Japón, como tampoco de su brutal colonialismo y esclavización. Peor aún, intentan explotar y exagerar la situación en el vecindario para un avance militar", concluyó el portavoz. 

Vamos que puede ser perfectamente suspicacia China o contraataque por el alineamiento de Japón con su bloque yalgunos problemas de ocupacion china con islotes en disputa (otras).


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Mar 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> *Las milicias ucranianas sobre los soldados españoles novatos: "Parecen sacados de Torrente"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las risas que se pierden...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Teuro (29 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Rusia: "Nadie está pensando en usar armas nucleares"
> * El sacerdote del Patriarcado de Moscú en Nikolaev linchado
> dentro de la iglesia.
> * Las tropas rusas entran en el cuartel Azov que llevaba días
> ...



Hay una cosa cierta, Europa va a tener más que serios problemas energéticos. Es cierto que esto es solo "adelantar" lo que va a ocurrir en los próximos 15-20 años, que no haya petróleo, ni gas, ni uranio para todos, por lo que surgen dudas de como va a afectar la retirada del mercado occidental de los 10 millones de barriles de crudo diarios, sugerencias:

Ahorro enerético y optimización tirando de tecnología y políticas medioambientales: Abrir camino para el resto mientras se emborrachan al crudo y gas que deja de comprar Europa.
Aranceles: Europa carga de aranceles los productos de las naciones que tienen ventaja con combutibles fósiles utilizando alguna excusa mediambiental.
Levantar sanciones a Rusia de manera más o menos disimulada.
Como siempre, un poco de todo lo anterior.
Punto 4 probablemente.


----------



## Arraki (29 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ayer estaba por Mariúpol
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004351



Yo no se donde estará sacada la foto, pero si entras en su telegram lo verás con los comandantes chechenos que están llevando a cabo las operaciones de Mariupol.

Puede ser que los que se movieran fueran los comandantes y que se haya creado un teatro para dar una imagen que no es real, pero sinceramente no le veo sentido a sacar a los comandantes y mandos del frente para hacer un vídeo propagandístico que no tiene ningún sentido y que solo valdría para bajar la moral de sus propias filas.

Lo que de verdad ha tenido que bajar moral ha sido el hecho de que ayer derribaran un helicóptero con destino a Mariupol al que todos los analistas militares independietes que puedas leer le dan el sentido de misión suicida para intentar sacar a los mandos de Azov acorralados. Si yo fuera un miembro de Azov sinceramente me tocaría mucho los cojones y esta mañana estarían los mandos colgados de la mayor antena que quede en pie en la ciudad.


----------



## ZARGON (29 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Si es cierto vaya pillada
> El jefe de la república de Chechenia, Kadyrov, quiere desesperadamente que la gente piense que está luchando en Ucrania. Primero, mintió acerca de estar cerca de Kiev cuando lo vieron en Chechenia. Ahora dice que está en Mariupol y publica esta foto, sin darse cuenta de que no hay gasolineras Rosneft en Ucrania.




Aca con sus camaradas. De esos hay videos de sobra que están en Mariopol


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## piru (29 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Kiev pide la prohibición de la "Z", símbolo de apoyo al invasor ruso*
> 
> El ministro ucraniano de Asuntos Exteriores,* Dmytro Kuleba*, pidió la *prohibición a escala internacional del símbolo 'Z'*, por representar a su juicio el *apoyo a la agresión rusa* contra su país.
> 
> ...




Cúmplase:


----------



## dabuti (29 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa británico asegura que el grupo Wagner "se ha desplegado" en el este de Ucrania


La ofensiva rusa en Ucrania sigue su curso y ahora, sería el grupo militar privado de Rusia Wagner el que se habría “desplegado” en el este del territorio ucraniano, según ha afirm




www.marca.com


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Mar 2022)

BananeroGrone dijo:


> Una fase completada dice este marica, han vuelto a como estaban antes de la guerra, solo han ganado el ridículo internacional sin contar que su economía se fue al caño. ¡vaya lograzo del zar!



Lo que había dicho en su discurso, defender las repúblicas. Trabajo completado por ahí. Ahora falta desnazificar y desmilitarizar.

Sus objetivos explícitos eran esos.


----------



## apocalippsis (29 Mar 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Propaganda



¿De que propaganda, ayer salio un documental de los anglosionistas en DMAX hablando de Irpin al lado de Kiev, que al haber volado el puente los militronchos para los pijos de Kiev llegan como perros los ciudadanos de los pueblos ded alrededor para atravesar los escombros Y encima el maricon que da el relato de esa situacion: LO DICE QUE COMO SI TIENE QUE PASAR POR EL BIEN DE LA HUMANIDAD, ME CAGO EN VUESTRA PUTA MADRE PROGRES, gloria a Putin.


----------



## orcblin (29 Mar 2022)

igual igual no es.. que en el dombas había un batallón de nazis que ha eliminado y ha dejado tocada la credibilidad de ucrania al resto de ucranianos del este por usarlos como escudos humanos ..

es más aparte del dombas tiene acceso a la zona del agua a crimea así no se la pueden cortar como hicieron los ucranianos y ahora mismo tienen en su poder la mayor central nuclear.. todo eso ganado a mayores dudo que lo vuelva a recuperar ucrania.


----------



## Teuro (29 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Por ese motivo no es tan idiota como a veces parece la estrategia europea de desarrollo energético renovable. Es la enorme debilidad que tenemos, sin dependencia energética tendríamos un superávit comercial enorme y podemos reducirla mucho si queremos . Pero no se pueden forzar los plazos y hay una larga ventana de transición en la que tener a Rusia cerca nos ayudaría mucho. Y nos lo vamos a cargar porque es el precio que la momia dice que "va a pagar ".



Salvo tecnología disruptiva (¿Fusión nuclear?) parece que el futuro inmediato son energías renovables y optimización de consumo. Aquí lo importante es tener la primacía tecnológica. Ocurre como en los coches de combustión, que hasta el más tonto monta un coche, pero el top tecnológico está en la eficiencia de los motores.


----------



## Decimus (29 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> ¿De que propaganda, ayer salio un documental de los anglosionistas en DMAX hablando de Irpin al lado de de Kiev, al haber volado el puente los militronchos para los pijos de Kiev llegan como perros los ciudadanos de esos pueblos, para atravesar los escombros Y encima el maricon que da el relato de esa situacion: LO DICE QUE COMO SI TIENE QUE PASAR POR EL BIEN DE LA HUMANIDAD; ME CAGO EN VUESTRA PUTA MADRE PROGRES, gloria a Putin.



Cuantos rublos cobras ?


----------



## coscorron (29 Mar 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Eso es propaganda desfasada. Ni REPSOL encontró suficiente petróleo en la zona española que fuera rentable extraer, ni la portuguesa Galp y la australiana Tangiers realizaron en aguas de Portugal, al oeste de Tarfaya en la zona marroquí.
> 
> Cronología de las controvertidas prospecciones petrolíferas de Repsol en Canarias
> 
> Prospecciones petrolíferas ante costa marroquí de Tarfaya terminan sin éxito



Ahora va a ser todo encontrar fuentes de energía que nunca se han explotado por algo ... Como la gran apuesta de la UE que es el hidrogeno verde ... Ya verás tu que risa cuando el marido de la von der Leyen se lo lleve crudo con las ayudas para fabricar hidrogeno verde y luego las plantas no fabriquen una mierda o fabriquen justo eso, una mierda que no servirá para nada. Es tan evidente que las elites de la UE nos han vendido a USA pero creo que la gente va a necesitar años para comprenderlo.


ZHU DE dijo:


>




La tienes en el bote ...


----------



## crocodile (29 Mar 2022)

Yo es que soy muy cortito, vamos a ver,v si solo iban a quedarse con Donbas para que montan ese pollo en Kiev, Kharkov, Odesa, Nikolaev etc etc ?


----------



## kelden (29 Mar 2022)

No te preocupes. A la UE no le quedan ni 10 años de vida.


----------



## dabuti (29 Mar 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Cuantos rublos cobras ?



El triple que tu madre en las rotondas.


----------



## Teuro (29 Mar 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Disculpa pero no sabes como funcionan los ejércitos y estado mayor de los paises.
> 
> Todos los paises que se precien tienen planes de ataque a sus vecinos y los más grandes a cualquier pais del globo.
> 
> ...



Me gustaría ver el plan secreto de España para invadir Reino Unido, también me pregunto si el plan tendrá fecha reciente o estará datado desde hace más de 300 años.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Yo es que soy muy cortito, vamos a ver si solo iban a quedarse con Donbas para que montan ese pollo en Kiev, Kharkov, Odesa, Nikolaev etc etc ?



Fijar fuerzas militares que no se puedan mover al frente del este, y luego destruirlas (desmilitarizar es uno de los objetivos).


----------



## josema82 (29 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Si no voy mal es un TOW, se ve el cable guia ¿o hay algo que tambien vaya con cable aparte de TOWS?



ZARGON dijo:


> Aca con sus camaradas. De esos hay videos de sobra que están en Mariopol



Podrian haberlo grabado antes de ir y sacarlo ahora haciendo el paripe, no se ve nada de lo de fuera, no me creo a nadie.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Mar 2022)

En Mariupol, nuestro ejército capturó a un Kadyrovita


----------



## apocalippsis (29 Mar 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Cuantos rublos cobras ?



Los mayores no lo pueden atravesar sino van acompañados, ya os llega la hora.......pijiprogres.


----------



## coscorron (29 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hay una cosa cierta, Europa va a tener más que serios problemas energéticos. Es cierto que esto es solo "adelantar" lo que va a ocurrir en los próximos 15-20 años, que no haya petróleo, ni gas, ni uranio para todos, por lo que surgen dudas de como va a afectar la retirada del mercado occidental de los 10 millones de barriles de crudo diarios, sugerencias:
> 
> Ahorro enerético y optimización tirando de tecnología y políticas medioambientales: Abrir camino para el resto mientras se emborrachan al crudo y gas que deja de comprar Europa.
> Aranceles: Europa carga de aranceles los productos de las naciones que tienen ventaja con combutibles fósiles utilizando alguna excusa mediambiental.
> ...



Casi que si pero de momento será más de 1 y 2 que de 3 porque cantaría mucho hacerlo tan pronto, pero en el pollo y en el lío que se han dejado meter ellos solitos para contentar al lobby gasista y armamentistico americano ha sido cojonudo y la factura para los ciudadanos se va a pagar en varios lustros así en plan derrama con el precio de la electricidad ... Si es que somos gilipollas y nos merecemos todas las que nos hacen nuestros grandes lideres de luz europeos.


----------



## Arraki (29 Mar 2022)

Información de Mikhail Andronik de Mariupol.


----------



## Harman (29 Mar 2022)

"Kalibr_ación_" continúa

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han lanzado un ataque con misiles contra la base militar de Starokonstantinov, en la región de Khmelnytsky. Las autoridades locales informaron de ello.

"Hoy, como muchos de ustedes habrán visto y oído, el ataque ha sido muy grave y ha causado daños tangibles. Afortunadamente, las AFU y, obviamente, Dios nos perdonaron, así que no hubo víctimas. Pero el enemigo destruyó por completo todas nuestras reservas de combustible y lubricantes, que habíamos reunido con gran esfuerzo como reserva estratégica", dijo el alcalde de Khmelnitsky.

Cabe señalar que este es el cuarto ataque contra la base aérea donde se encuentran los drones Bayraktar de fabricación turca.

t.me/anna_news/26488


----------



## Teuro (29 Mar 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> El ejército terrestre de Japón es pequeño pero sus fuerzas aeronavales son poderosísimas y puede hacer mucho daño a China en guerra maritima y si se junta Australia que tiene un ejército aeronaval muy fuerte, China podría perder.



Creo que están cerca de que los barcos vayan solos.


----------



## Harman (29 Mar 2022)

TOS-1A Solncekyok operando en el Donbass

El sistema de lanzallamas pesado TOS-1A "Solncekyok" de las Tropas de Defensa Química y Biológica de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas se utiliza para los ataques contra las posiciones de las formaciones armadas ucranianas en el Donbass.

Más adelante en nuestra historia: https://anna-news.info/tos-1a-solntsepyok-rabotayut-na-donbasse/

t.me/anna_news/26487


----------



## Funci-vago (29 Mar 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> cada vez más cerca de que el dombass sea independiente



A pelito las dos rusas


----------



## Harman (29 Mar 2022)

Es posible que una reunión entre Putin y Zelensky coincida con la rúbrica de un acuerdo de paz.

Medinsky sobre las conversaciones entre Rusia y Ucrania en Turquía.

▪La reunión se desarrolló de forma constructiva. Rusia estudiará las propuestas ucranianas e informará a Putin.

▪Rusia está dando dos pasos para desescalar el conflicto hacia Ucrania.

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha decidido reducir drásticamente la actividad militar en Kiev y Chernihiv.

▪Rusia pide a Ucrania que cumpla estrictamente la Convención de Ginebra sobre prisioneros de guerra.

t.me/anna_news/26484


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> "Kalibr_ación_" continúa
> 
> Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han lanzado un ataque con misiles contra la base militar de Starokonstantinov, en la región de Khmelnytsky. Las autoridades locales informaron de ello.
> 
> ...


----------



## Teuro (29 Mar 2022)

INE dijo:


> ¿Quién está comprando rublos masivamente?



*l**a***


----------



## Harman (29 Mar 2022)

Este es el mapa de las alertas aéreas en Ucrania a las 17:25 del 29 de marzo

t.me/boris_rozhin/37676


----------



## Proletario Blanco (29 Mar 2022)

Putin manda niños a morir a Ucrania.


----------



## Harman (29 Mar 2022)

*La paz con Ucrania no servirá para levantar las sanciones contra Rusia - Johnson*

El primer ministro británico, Boris Johnson, ha declarado que los acuerdos de alto el fuego en Ucrania no serán suficientes para levantar las sanciones británicas contra Rusia.

"Él [Johnson] dijo que hay que aumentar la presión sobre Putin tanto con más medidas económicas como con ayuda militar (a Ucrania) para que Rusia cambie completamente de rumbo", relató a los medios un portavoz del primer ministro británico.

Otro argumento para que las conversaciones de hoy en Estambul puedan ser descartadas por completo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/37668


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *La paz con Ucrania no servirá para levantar las sanciones contra Rusia - Johnson*
> 
> El primer ministro británico, Boris Johnson, ha declarado que los acuerdos de alto el fuego en Ucrania no serán suficientes para levantar las sanciones británicas contra Rusia.
> 
> ...



A la OTAN no le conviene la paz, eso está claro. Es admitir su derrota.


----------



## EGO (29 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Putin manda niños a morir a Ucrania.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004419
> 
> ...



Todo un clasico.Mandar chavales de 18 años a morir/quedar mutilados mientras ellos se refugian en su "dacha" con puticlub incluido en el sotano.


----------



## K0laps0 (29 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Putin manda niños a morir a Ucrania.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004419
> 
> ...



21,20 y 28 años, tanto como niños....


----------



## piru (29 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Que ha sido una pillada de campeonato



Que le han pillado de viaje a Mariupol?


----------



## .Kaikus (29 Mar 2022)

*Jarashoñi !!! Muy bien !!!*



PD- Voy mejorando mi ruso autodidacta ???. @Alabama Anon


----------



## Harman (29 Mar 2022)

De todas formas, cerrando el tema de las negociaciones en Turquía, sólo queda esperar la evolución en el frente. Lo revelarán todo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/37662


----------



## Demi Grante (29 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Pues no era un rpg, entonces esta claro el porque del fallo, ese misil se disparo demasiado cerca del carro...
> 
> PD- El tirador del atgm deberia conocer las caracteristicas del arma que dispara.



Estas armas vienen con un retardo en la espoleta que la arma cuando el cohete/misil ha recorrido entre los 30 y 100 primeros metros por seguridad, porque si no de la propia explosión puede proyectarse metralla contra el que lanzó el cohete/misil.

Si el cohete ha impactado antes de que se arme la espoleta, de la hostia del impacto se descoloca y queda neutralizada. Los carristas han tenido mucha suerte, y posiblemente el que lanzó el cohete y el que grabó también, porque como hubiera entrado bien el cohete la explosión les podía haber reventado.


----------



## crocodile (29 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *La paz con Ucrania no servirá para levantar las sanciones contra Rusia - Johnson*
> 
> El primer ministro británico, Boris Johnson, ha declarado que los acuerdos de alto el fuego en Ucrania no serán suficientes para levantar las sanciones británicas contra Rusia.
> 
> ...



Estaba muy claro, Putiniano vera lo que hace.
Los otanicos quieren rendición y sumisión total rusa.


----------



## ussser (29 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ayer estaba por Mariúpol
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004351



Muy tonto sería de decir la verdad en cuanto a su paradero. No esperéis coherencia.


----------



## Elimina (29 Mar 2022)

Me parece que no será en octubre


----------



## Harman (29 Mar 2022)

Nuestro post de ayer fue confirmado por las declaraciones de hoy del Ministerio de Defensa. Así que - repitámoslo de nuevo. En un futuro próximo los acontecimientos se desarrollarán exactamente según este escenario.

"En los últimos días las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han estado transfiriendo activamente fuerzas al frente oriental de operaciones de combate. La acumulación de fuerzas en el frente oriental indica que han comenzado los preparativos a gran escala para una operación de bloqueo de la agrupación oriental de las AFU. Las fuerzas involucradas en la limpieza de Mariupol también serán liberadas pronto y también serán transferidas al bloqueo de la agrupación oriental.

En esencia, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas primero frenaron a las fuerzas de las AFU en el norte y el sur, las incapacitaron para acudir en ayuda de la agrupación oriental de las AFU, redujeron significativamente la capacidad de maniobra de las AFU y destruyeron la logística, y ahora están parcialmente retiradas para la operación más importante de todo el período de operaciones de combate. Suponemos que en un futuro próximo en todas las partes de la TVD, excepto en el Frente Oriental, la actividad de las operaciones de combate disminuirá significativamente, la agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF pasará a la defensa en los territorios ocupados, y algunos territorios se irán parcialmente (o ya se han ido/partido), las AFU tratarán de contraatacar en estas áreas y se cubrirá bastante brillantemente en el espacio de información de Ucrania, pero los principales acontecimientos se desarrollarán exactamente en el Frente Oriental y eso será el detonante de cómo terminará el conflicto en Ucrania. Si la agrupación oriental es derrotada, los acontecimientos comenzarán a desarrollarse muy rápidamente.

t.me/boris_rozhin/37656


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (29 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Putin manda niños a morir a Ucrania.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004419
> 
> ...



Pues chavales canijos de 19-20 años, los que estan haciendo el servicio militar, les pilla el marron y son enviados al frente.

Te crees que la guerra es como en Hollywood, con tios de 40 años como Tom Hanks desembarcando en Normandia?

Como mola el Call of Duty y esos tiarrones mazaos que sacan, eh?


----------



## capitán almeida (29 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Vamos ... que prefieres escolarizarlos en ucraniano ....



Quiero que lo hagan en el idioma que sus padres quieran, que los dos son oficiales, demasiado pa tu body no?¿


----------



## El_Suave (29 Mar 2022)

Lo vamos a flipar de todas maneras. La gente no es consciente de lo que se avecina, sea cual sea el resultado de la operación técnico-militar en curso en Ucrania.

No hay escenario bonito, oscilan entre malos y peores.


----------



## kelden (29 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Quiero que lo hagan en el idioma que sus padres quieran, que los dos son oficiales,* demasiado pa tu body no?¿*



Entonces si vivo en Madrid puedo llevar al hijo a la escuela en euskera? Supongo que para el tuyo también.


----------



## capitán almeida (29 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Entonces si vivo en Madrid puedo llevar al hijo a la escuela en euskera? Supongo que para el tuyo también.



Si el vascuence fuera oficial en Madrid por supuesto, sigue siendo demasiado pa tu body?


----------



## Harman (29 Mar 2022)

*Se inició un proceso penal por tentativa de asesinato cometido con especial crueldad en Ucrania*

El Departamento Principal de Investigación del Comité de Investigación de la Federación de Rusia inició un proceso penal por el delito de intento de asesinato de dos o más personas, cometido por un grupo de personas con especial crueldad, en virtud de la parte 3 del artículo 30, párrafos 2 (a), (d) y (z) del artículo 105 del Código Penal de la Federación de Rusia (intento de asesinato de dos o más personas, cometido con especial crueldad).

Según la investigación, a más tardar el 27 de marzo de 2022, miembros de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas y de otras formaciones militares ucranianas intentaron asesinar al menos a ocho detenidos con especial crueldad, infligiéndoles múltiples lesiones de diversa gravedad y, utilizando armas de fuego, disparando repetidamente.

El Comité de Investigación ruso está tomando todas las medidas necesarias para identificar a las personas implicadas en este delito.

t.me/surf_noise1/9669


----------



## HelpAviation (29 Mar 2022)

parece que esto se acaba.


----------



## capitán almeida (29 Mar 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> parece que esto se acaba.



De empezar....


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Mar 2022)

La verdad que los nazis en Mariupol no debían pensar mucho en la posibilidad de ser derrotados, tenían todo tipo de simbología que está cayendo en manos rusas…


----------



## kelden (29 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Si el vascuence fuera oficial en Madrid por supuesto, sigue siendo demasiado pa tu body?



Y por qué no es oficial? Exacto .... porque la ideología oficial del estado es el nacionalismo español mas cutre. En suiza son oficiales todas las lenguas en todos los cantones. Por ejemplo.

Asi que mientras la cosa cambia, nos seguiremos pasando vuestras sentencias por el forro los cojones y haciendo lo que nos salga de la punta del nabo.


----------



## capitán almeida (29 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La verdad que los nazis en Mariupol no debían pensar mucho en la posibilidad de ser derrotados, tenían todo tipo de simbología que está cayendo en manos rusas…



Eso demuestra el poco nivel de las putitas de Fígaro, que Rusia iba a acabar entrando a saco allí ni cotizaba, debieron creerse que Roma (usa) iba a pagar a traidores


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (29 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y me temo que no hay demasiado. Europa necesita una solución energética ya. Las renovables a costes actuales pueden hacer mucho pero no todo como se creía.



Lo único que puede hacer es adecuar su nivel a la energía disponible al precio disponible que va a ser mucho más alto que si lo financias con papelitos.

pero es que todo el rato del mundo no quiere mantener una caterva de inútiles que lo máximo que saben cagar por la boca son informes de Genaro, de verdecismo y de imbecilidad. Donde la ignorancia es una virtud premiada y el esfuerzo un pescado sancionado y supura hipocresía al mismo nie que se cree este en su altar de superioridad moral de Disney.

los asiáticos y resto no llevan preparándose como cabrones pra que dos charos y un mangina les vengan a robar desde twittear


----------



## capitán almeida (29 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y por qué no es oficial? Exacto .... porque la ideología oficial del estado es el nacionalismo español mas cutre. En suiza son oficiales todas las lenguas en todos los cantones. Por ejemplo.
> 
> Asi que mientras la cosa cambia, nos seguiremos pasando vuestras sentencias por el forro los cojones y haciendo lo que nos salga de la punta del nabo.



Hasta que un día os lleveis una hostia bien dada como los naziukros


----------



## HelpAviation (29 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> De empezar....



a que te refieres? ya se esta negociando la paz. donde estan las nukes?


----------



## Harman (29 Mar 2022)

"Realmente quiero estudiar en una escuela rusa": los niños de Kherson regalan emotivos dibujos a los soldados rusos

La niña Alisa, de Kherson, dibujó un oso de peluche para los militares rusos, que pintó con los colores de la bandera rusa. También escribió que quería ir a una escuela rusa.

"¡Muchas gracias! Realmente quiero ir a una escuela rusa - Alisa, 8 años", escribió la niña.

t.me/surf_noise1/9642


----------



## kelden (29 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Hasta que un día os lleveis una hostia bien dada como los naziukros



Ya, ya ....   Ten en cuenta que Putin apoya a Puigdemont ....   A lo mejor se anima y se pasa a desnazificaros ...


----------



## capitán almeida (29 Mar 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> a que te refieres? ya se esta negociando la paz. donde estan las nukes?



Que te crees tú que los estados hundidos no están en modo huida hacia adelante


----------



## capitán almeida (29 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ya, ya ....   Ten en cuenta que Putin apoya a Puigdemont ....   A lo mejor se anima y se pasa a desnazificaros ...



No sería la primera vez...


----------



## Cui Bono (29 Mar 2022)

No corrais tanto alejándoos de Kiev!!
Ahora qué harán con las rosquillas y las flores!!!


----------



## Bartleby (29 Mar 2022)

Putin no quiere que Ucrania entre en la OTAN, cuando le habrán informado de la posibilidad de entrar en la UE, le habrá enterado la risa floja y habrá dicho, respecto a esa posibilidad, lo que diga EEUU


----------



## bigplac (29 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Entonces si vivo en Madrid puedo llevar al hijo a la escuela en euskera? Supongo que para el tuyo también.



Sin problemas, basta que os unáis 100 padres y ningún madrileño pondría pega alguna. De hecho en mi ciudad hay bastante colonia extranjera y tienen sus colegios, y a nadie le importa.


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Mar 2022)

MiG-29 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania derribado sobre Kramatorsk.




t.me/boris_rozhin/37681


----------



## bigplac (29 Mar 2022)

Que nadie quiera estudiar catalan en Madrid es otro asunto, igual que nadie quiere estudiar fines en Madrid. Pero si quisieran podrían, y nadie los perseguiría


----------



## Seronoser (29 Mar 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> los que seáis jóvenes y tengáis hijos, matriculadlos en cursos de chino (en una escuela china no creo que os los admitan)



Otra de las ventajas que me ofrece Rusia como país.
Aparte de una educación exquisita, donde el maestro sigue siendo importante, y donde se estudia de verdad y sin mariconadas, el acceso al Chino es fácil y gratuito.

Si el mundo sobrevive 20 años más, al menos se que mi descendencia controlará varios idiomas, y podrán moverse y emigrar donde les salga del nardo y ovarios. Sin complejos y sin miedos.


----------



## capitán almeida (29 Mar 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> Sin problemas, basta que os unáis 100 padres y ningún madrileño pondría pega alguna. De hecho en mi ciudad hay bastante colonia extranjera y tienen sus colegios, y a nadie le importa.



Sí que te crees tú que éstos iban a consentir que en qatarlunya o las vascongadas hubiera un colegio español como uno italiano o alemán...ellos necesitan adoctrinar y se la gente es libre de salirse del nazisistema entonces ya no hay volem votar que valga.
No me iba yo a reir poco, una escola en catalá o una ikastola y como alternativa el liceo español, a ver cuantos pueblerinos iban a educarse "libremente" en ucracatalino o ucravasco


----------



## Harman (29 Mar 2022)

Soldados de Osetia en la DNR

Un gran convoy de equipos y personal llega desde Osetia a la RPD para participar en la operación Z

t.me/anna_news/26495


----------



## Seronoser (29 Mar 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Pregunto. ¿Cabe la posibilidad de que países de la UE usen intermediarios para comprar rublos y pagar el gas sin que salte la liebre? Lo digo porque sospecho que ya más de uno está acumulado rublos y por eso el precio de la moneda rusa no se desploma.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RNE-L21 mediante Tapatalk



Ningun intermediario tiene rublos.
Solo los bancos comerciales de Rusia, autorizados por el Banco Central Ruso.
Nadie más


----------



## Alvin Red (29 Mar 2022)

INE dijo:


> ¿Quién está comprando rublos masivamente?



Sabes si hay algún chart que ponga el volumen de trasacciones USD/RBL o EUR/RBL ? yo no lo encuentro y el investing.com no es fiable.


----------



## Harman (29 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> MiG-29 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania derribado sobre Kramatorsk.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004450



Unos restos bastante extraños, sobre todo porque, según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, un Su-25 fue derribado sobre Kramatorsk.

t.me/boris_rozhin/37682


----------



## apocalippsis (29 Mar 2022)

Parece que si que se paran los combates porque ya queda menos para negociar los ultimos flecos, aparte sin gasofa estas muerto militarmente......................................como aqui en la euromierda.


----------



## porconsiguiente (29 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> "Realmente quiero estudiar en una escuela rusa": los niños de Kherson regalan emotivos dibujos a los soldados rusos
> 
> La niña Alisa, de Kherson, dibujó un oso de peluche para los militares rusos, que pintó con los colores de la bandera rusa. También escribió que quería ir a una escuela rusa.
> 
> ...



Seguro que Biden estaría muy contento en una escuela rusa.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## El_Suave (29 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ningún país es autosuficiente, eso es imposible, lo siento



Ningún país es Rusia.

Pero bueno, es que tampoco tiene ninguna necesidad de ser autosuficiente, dejen ustedes ya de una puta vez la visión eurocéntrica. La mayor parte del mundo, y cuando digo la mayor es la mayor, empezando por la suma de China e India, no están por la labor de aislar a Rusia. Es más pueden considerados aliados de Rusia.

Aprendan de Israel, que obviamente muestra estar mucho más inteligentemente dirigida que cualquier país europedo de mierda, y tener un mucho mejor conocimiento de la realidad del mundo y respeto por la Historia, y que tampoco está por la labor de sancionar a Rusia.


----------



## Harman (29 Mar 2022)

En Ucrania, hay planes legislativos para prohibir las letras O, Z y V como símbolo de apoyo a las OSC en Ucrania.

t.me/boris_rozhin/37683


----------



## Zappa (29 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Sabes si hay algún chart que ponga el volumen de trasacciones USD/RBL o EUR/RBL ? yo no lo encuentro y el investing.com no es fiable.



  

No esperes saber nada hasta que sea tarde.
Podría ser pasado mañana al paso que se mueve la cosa...


----------



## Alvin Red (29 Mar 2022)

Generalmente son o privados o concertados especiales mucho más caros ambos.

Mis hijos dieron enseñanza en trilingüe (Catalan/Castellano/Ingles) en un colegio concertado Ingles, lo que te advertían es que hay niños que no soportan tal presión lingüística.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Mar 2022)

Situación actual en Mariupol


----------



## apocalippsis (29 Mar 2022)

porconsiguiente dijo:


> Seguro que Biden estaría muy contento en una escuela rusa.



Con el bazuko que se mete el hijo estara mas contento..........


----------



## Harman (29 Mar 2022)

El negociador jefe ruso Medinsky: "Hemos recibido propuestas por escrito de la delegación ucraniana. Ucrania se compromete a ser neutral con garantías legales internacionales y a respetar el estatus de país libre de armas nucleares."

"Estas garantías no se aplican al territorio de Crimea y Sebastopol.
#Ucrania se niega a tratar de devolverlos por medios militares y declara que esto es posible sólo a través de las negociaciones", Medinsky

Por supuesto, esto no se corresponde en absoluto con nuestra posición, pero #Ucrania ha formulado su planteamiento. Además, las garantías no se aplican a esa parte de Ucrania, a la que llama "zonas separadas de las regiones de Donetsk y Luhansk" - Medinsky

"#Ucrania se niega a unirse a alianzas militares, renuncia al despliegue de bases militares extranjeras, contingentes, ejercicios militares en el territorio de Ucrania sin el consentimiento de los estados garantes, incluida Rusia", Medinsky

"Por su parte, #Rusia no se opone al deseo de Ucrania de ingresar en la UE.
Estas son las propuestas de #Ucrania, *que consideramos un paso constructivo, por supuesto no son suficientes para alcanzar un compromiso por ahora", Medinsky*


----------



## Seronoser (29 Mar 2022)

S. Moguilevich dijo:


> Pareciera que el verdadero objetivo de la guerra para los rusos es generar las condiciones internas (depuración del sistema, purga de indeseables, economía de guerra, ruptura de lazos con occidente...) para un salto adelante en la desdolarizacion, en la independencia economico-financiera respecto a occidente, en interdependencias con países de oriente.... En definitiva, la guerra como catalizador del nuevo imperio euroasiático



Bingo.


----------



## Simo Hayha (29 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Situación actual en Mariupol
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004459



Es la misma Mariupol que ya habia sido tomada por los orcorrusos, u otra Mariupol?


----------



## Harman (29 Mar 2022)

El "Putin no puede seguir en el poder" de Biden no fue una metedura de pata. La verdad se escapó accidentalmente. La estrategia y la táctica son las mismas que en nuestras anteriores guerras de cambio de régimen: infligir graves dificultades y sufrimiento a la población para incitar a la revuelta/el caos.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El negociador jefe ruso Medinsky: "Hemos recibido propuestas por escrito de la delegación ucraniana. Ucrania se compromete a ser neutral con garantías legales internacionales y a respetar el estatus de país libre de armas nucleares."
> 
> "Estas garantías no se aplican al territorio de Crimea y Sebastopol.
> #Ucrania se niega a tratar de devolverlos por medios militares y declara que esto es posible sólo a través de las negociaciones", Medinsky
> ...



En cuanto las tropas rusas se retiren, las ratas genocidas volveran a atacar las repúblicas. Hay que cambiar el refrán: "Engañado como un ruso", A los chinos ya no se les puede aplicar.


----------



## Cui Bono (29 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Es la misma Mariupol que ya habia sido tomada por los orcorrusos, u otra Mariupol?



La toman una y otra vez, cual gran blanco jugando con foca, pero sin llegar a comérsela. 
Son así de juguetones.


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Mar 2022)

Municiones de tamaño pequeño MAM-L para el UAV Bayraktar TV2, capturadas por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en la región de Kherson.

@RSaponkovov


----------



## Harman (29 Mar 2022)

Estados Unidos intenta activamente derrocar al gobierno pakistaní.
Esto es simplemente inaceptable. 
Ya es suficiente.

Recién llegado: "Hemos recibido una amenaza por escrito de un gobierno extranjero de que si la moción de censura contra el primer ministro Imran Khan no tiene éxito y no es destituido, Pakistán tendrá que afrontar graves consecuencias". - El ministro Asad Umar.​


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (29 Mar 2022)

nosvamosalamierda dijo:


> pensais que es buena opcion meterle un pellizco al oro? rollo 10k.?
> 
> 
> Podría subir tras esto no? Porque esta bajando tras el anuncio?



Mejor un diccionario que te explique la diferencia entre por qué y porque.
La educación es inversión


----------



## Kartoffeln (29 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Quiero que lo hagan en el idioma que sus padres quieran, que los dos son oficiales, demasiado pa tu body no?¿



Yo también quisiera vivir en mi idioma, pero resulta que la constitución me obliga a aprender, pensar y hablar uno que no es el mio. Demasié pa tu body, no?


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Mar 2022)

Una columna de vehículos blindados de la Guardia Rusa en Mariupol.


----------



## Harman (29 Mar 2022)

Si vives en Europa y quieres librarte de la dictadura liberal en tu país sería bueno que subieras la calefacción a 22ºC si decide no comprar el gas en rublos. Si no lo haces entonces no te quejes si implementan el sistema de crédito social.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El "Putin no puede seguir en el poder" de Biden no fue una metedura de pata. La verdad se escapó accidentalmente. La estrategia y la táctica son las mismas que en nuestras anteriores guerras de cambio de régimen: infligir graves dificultades y sufrimiento a la población para incitar a la revuelta/el caos.



Biden comete el mismo error que Hitler, piensa que pegando una patada en la puerta todo se cae en ese territorio. Pero ni Stalin ni Putin cayeron…sólo los europeos pagaremos el pato.


----------



## Seronoser (29 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Otro que dice que se va ...
> 
> *Decathlon anunció la suspensión de labores en Rusia*
> 
> ...



Tienes un problema de comprensión lectora. Cesar una actividad no es marcharse. Es parar, no irse.
Os cuenta entenderlo


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

Si los rusos se quedan con Crimea y el Donbass únicamente han hecho el canelo.

En cuanto se retiren los nazis vuelven a la carga.


----------



## Harman (29 Mar 2022)

El jefe de la DNR, Pushylin, instó a no confiar en Ucrania en las negociaciones y la calificó de incapaz de comprometerse

"Tenemos siete años de experiencia en negociaciones con Ucrania. No se puede confiar en Ucrania ni siquiera cuando ha firmado algo. No se puede creer ni siquiera cuando los países garantes -me refiero a Alemania y Francia- firman por Ucrania. Ucrania está poco comprometida y no es autosuficiente. Por lo tanto, todo lo que ocurra en las plataformas de negociación debe situarse en un plano aparte y guiarse por lo que ocurra de hecho", dijo Pushylin.

t.me/surf_noise1/9678


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Mar 2022)

La situación en sectores individuales del frente. Día 28.


----------



## Moderado (29 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El negociador jefe ruso Medinsky: "Hemos recibido propuestas por escrito de la delegación ucraniana. Ucrania se compromete a ser neutral con garantías legales internacionales y a respetar el estatus de país libre de armas nucleares."
> 
> "Estas garantías no se aplican al territorio de Crimea y Sebastopol.
> #Ucrania se niega a tratar de devolverlos por medios militares y declara que esto es posible sólo a través de las negociaciones", Medinsky
> ...



Se puede aceptar que Ucrania entre en la UE, pero permitir que la basura de Azov, Svoboda y demás sigan campando a sus anchas por Ucrania y que no haya una purga masiva en el estado ucraniano es una tomadura de pelo. Si se acuerda esto dentro de unos años estaremos en las mismas, ya firmaron los acuerdos de Minsk y en 8 años no hicieron absolutamente nada, solo consiguieron que el frente se estancara y que la situación escalara una vez que Biden necesitaba una guerra para desviar la atención de sus problemas internos.

Aunque el Dombass se quede bajo control ruso, los ucronazis seguirán cometiendo crímenes horrendos en Odessa, Karkov y todo el este de Ucrania; si no les ha importado mostrar sus barbaridades delante de las cámaras cuando todo el mundo estaba mirando, no quiero ni imaginar lo que harán cuando los medios se olviden de Ucrania, irán a matar a cualquiera.


----------



## Remequilox (29 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Nuestro post de ayer fue confirmado por las declaraciones de hoy del Ministerio de Defensa. Así que - repitámoslo de nuevo. En un futuro próximo los acontecimientos se desarrollarán exactamente según este escenario.
> 
> "En los últimos días las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han estado transfiriendo activamente fuerzas al frente oriental de operaciones de combate. La acumulación de fuerzas en el frente oriental indica que han comenzado los preparativos a gran escala para una operación de bloqueo de la agrupación oriental de las AFU. Las fuerzas involucradas en la limpieza de Mariupol también serán liberadas pronto y también serán transferidas al bloqueo de la agrupación oriental.
> 
> ...



Analicemos un poco:
Reafirmando lo que ya dijo el jefe de estado mayor ruso, el ministro de defensa afirma que "van a cesar por ahora las acciones ofensivas en la zona A, desplazando efectivos, refuerzos y pertrechos a otras zonas"
Se sabe y es público y notorio por diversas fuentes publicadas que en esa zona A, se están construyendo trincheras y otras fortificaciones, se está desplazando artillería de posición fija (no autotransportada), y hasta se han instalado hospitales de campaña. No hace eso un ejército que precisamente pretenda irse de ahí.

El ejército ruso sigue siendo un ejército móvil. El ejército ucraniano tiene serías limitaciones y dificultades de movilización.

Ante esas declaraciones y hechos, el alto mando ucraniano puede:
a.- Creérselas, y aprovechar para atacar.
b.- Creérselas, y no atacar, desplazando efectivos a otros frentes.
c.- Creérselas, no atacar y no desplazar efectivos.
d.- No creérselas, y seguir atacando como hasta ahora.
e.- No creérselas, no atacar, no desplazar efectivos a otros frentes.
No hay más opciones racionales.

Si opta por a.-, se enfrenta a un frente fortificado. Toma la iniciativa operacional, pero difícilmente eso va a llevar a ningún sitio. Posiblemente se enfrente a una autodestrucción de las propias fuerzas en una ofensiva suicida y sin sentido. Tienen muchos efectivos, armas ligeras y bastante cosa defensiva. Pero apenas nada con lo que fundamentar una buena y sostenida ofensiva móvil.

Si opta por b.- se arriesga a desguarnecer ese frente, que contiene un objetivo de bajo valor estratégico, pero altísimo valor político (la capital del Estado). Dadas las dificultades logísticas, es dudoso que ese debilitamiento de la protección de Kiev llegue a tiempo y sirva de algo en otro lugar. Y los rusos lo mismo te están metiendo una maskirova de libro.

Si opta por c.- es conceder al enemigo la iniciativa estratégica y operacional, permitiendo que los rusos se refuercen en otros frentes más disputados, mientras tú no haces nada. Puede ser profundamente desmoralizante para tus fuerzas apostadas en otros lugares.

Si opta por d.-, de facto es como a.-.

Si optas por e.-, es como c.-, pero ya en modo derrotismo. En c.- aun puedes vender que te has autoconcedido un descanso táctico, pero que no puedes rebajar la guardia en la defensa de la capital. En e.- ya sabes que ese descanso táctico es pura falacia, a la espera del golpe definitivo cuando a los rusos les vaya bien.

En una guerra, TODO tiene o una intención o una utilidad operativa (táctica o estratégica). Incluido, o sobre todo, la información.
Estas retahílas de declaraciones del alto mando ruso, y las decisiones sobre los contingentes implicados, por supuesto que son muy intencionales.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (29 Mar 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Pues chavales canijos de 19-20 años, los que estan haciendo el servicio militar, les pilla el marron y son enviados al frente.
> 
> Te crees que la guerra es como en Hollywood, con tios de 40 años como Tom Hanks desembarcando en Normandia?
> 
> Como mola el Call of Duty y esos tiarrones mazaos que sacan, eh?



No eres muy listo, ¿verdad?


----------



## Proletario Blanco (29 Mar 2022)

K0laps0 dijo:


> 21,20 y 28 años, tanto como niños....



No sabes restar.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Mar 2022)

No habia 10 justos en Sodoma...¡Fuego eterno sobre Banderastan!


----------



## Antiparticula (29 Mar 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Yo también quisiera vivir en mi idioma, pero resulta que la constitución me obliga a aprender, pensar y hablar uno que no es el mio. Demasié pa tu body, no?



¿Eres moro?


----------



## apocalippsis (29 Mar 2022)

Es que pienso que esa negociacion se hara pero llegando los rusos hasta el ultimo centimetro de Ucrania aunque sea con infanteria, no hacen falta tanques, solo el control y el desarme.


----------



## ZARGON (29 Mar 2022)

Aquí están los buenos ucranianos: estamos hablando de los mejores, el líder de Azov, Sergei Velichko, alias "Chile", y Konstantin Nemichev. Ellos son los que torturaron a los prisioneros rusos. Capturado por los servicios especiales rusos.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (29 Mar 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Se puede aceptar que Ucrania entre en la UE, pero permitir que la basura de Azov, Svoboda y demás sigan campando a sus anchas por Ucrania y que no haya una purga masiva en el estado ucraniano es una tomadura de pelo. Si se acuerda esto dentro de unos años estaremos en las mismas, ya firmaron los acuerdos de Minsk y en 8 años no hicieron absolutamente nada, solo consiguieron que el frente se estancara y que la situación escalara una vez que Biden necesitaba una guerra para desviar la atención de sus problemas internos.
> 
> Aunque el Dombass se quede bajo control ruso, los ucronazis seguirán cometiendo crímenes horrendos en Odessa, Karkov y todo el este de Ucrania; si no les ha importado mostrar sus barbaridades delante de las cámaras cuando todo el mundo estaba mirando, no quiero ni imaginar lo que harán cuando los medios se olviden de Ucrania, irán a matar a cualquiera.



No solo eso, si entran en la UE no tardarán mucho en morder la mano polaca que les ha ayudado y traficar las armas de Zelenski por la UE para cometer atracos, tráfico de narcóticos y demás actividades delictivas, porque no me imagino a un yonki de Captagón currando en una oficina.


----------



## Zappa (29 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Si los rusos se quedan con Crimea y el Donbass únicamente han hecho el canelo.



De momento, nos han puesto contra las cuerdas a los europeos.

¿Que no quieres NordStream2, verdad?
Pues ya no somos amigos para nada, me pagas en rublos.



> En cuanto se retiren los nazis vuelven a la carga.



Los nazis están teledirigidos.
En cuanto les dejen a sus anchas, no durarán mucho si la cosa se pone fea.

Y si para ese momento ya no importan a quien les dirige ahora... *pues como ARVN en Vietnam*, oye...

*"Era su guerra, nosotros solo les echábamos una mano. Jijijiji."*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Mar 2022)

La realidad siempre se impone, no hay otra…


----------



## Bulldozerbass (29 Mar 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Aquí están los buenos ucranianos: estamos hablando de los mejores, el líder de Azov, Sergei Velichko, alias "Chile", y Konstantin Nemichev. Ellos son los que torturaron a los prisioneros rusos. Capturado por los servicios especiales rusos.



Raro esto. Esas imágenes de esos dos capturados aparecieron mucho antes que las de los rusos torturados y tiroteados en las piernas. ¿Se les responsabiliza de esas torturas o de otras? Con tanto material es imposible establecer el órden cronológico de los sucesos.


----------



## Cui Bono (29 Mar 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Se puede aceptar que Ucrania entre en la UE, pero permitir que la basura de Azov, Svoboda y demás sigan campando a sus anchas por Ucrania y que no haya una purga masiva en el estado ucraniano es una tomadura de pelo. Si se acuerda esto dentro de unos años estaremos en las mismas, ya firmaron los acuerdos de Minsk y en 8 años no hicieron absolutamente nada, solo consiguieron que el frente se estancara y que la situación escalara una vez que Biden necesitaba una guerra para desviar la atención de sus problemas internos.
> 
> Aunque el Dombass se quede bajo control ruso, los ucronazis seguirán cometiendo crímenes horrendos en Odessa, Karkov y todo el este de Ucrania; si no les ha importado mostrar sus barbaridades delante de las cámaras cuando todo el mundo estaba mirando, no quiero ni imaginar lo que harán cuando los medios se olviden de Ucrania, irán a matar a cualquiera.


----------



## rejon (29 Mar 2022)

*La UE no acepta la petición de Putin de pagar su gas con rublos.*
Los líderes del G7 han acordado rechazar la propuesta del presidente ruso, *Vladímir Putin*. El dirigente ha planteado a la UE que el gas procedente de Rusia se pague en rublos, la moneda del país, algo a lo que se han negado.

La UE rechaza la petición de Putin de pagar en rublos el suministro de gas procedente de Rusia

"Todo el G7 está de acuerdo en que se trata de un incumplimiento unilateral y claro de los tratados. En la mayoría de los casos, los contratos de suministro aplicables de gas natural de Rusia prevén el euro como medio de pago", ha explicado el ministro alemán de Economía, *Robert Habeck*.


----------



## INE (29 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Sabes si hay algún chart que ponga el volumen de trasacciones USD/RBL o EUR/RBL ? yo no lo encuentro y el investing.com no es fiable.



Pues no, porque los gráficos de velas a palo seco sin volumen se quedan cortos.


----------



## anonimo123 (29 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1004482



Ese mapa es una basura


----------



## anonimo123 (29 Mar 2022)

Este es mucho más realista:


----------



## apocalippsis (29 Mar 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Aquí están los buenos ucranianos: estamos hablando de los mejores, el líder de Azov, Sergei Velichko, alias "Chile", y Konstantin Nemichev. Ellos son los que torturaron a los prisioneros rusos. Capturado por los servicios especiales rusos.



Me parece que el helicoptero que se cargaron iba a por estos dos, a estos no los mataran seguro.


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Mar 2022)

*El aeródromo de Starokonstantinov en la región de Khmelnytsky acaba de ser calibrado.
Hasta el 24 de febrero, los Su-24 y los Bayraktar tenían su base allí.*


----------



## apocalippsis (29 Mar 2022)

No creo a los altos mandos no se les ejecuta asi como asi, es un botin de guerra.


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Mar 2022)

❗Las fuerzas especiales rusas capturaron a militares ucranianos que participaron en la tortura de soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, dijo Vladimir Shamanov, vicepresidente del Comité de la Duma Estatal sobre el Desarrollo de la Sociedad Civil, Asuntos de Asociaciones Públicas y Religiosas.

En la "mesa redonda" del martes, aclaró que son los ciudadanos ucranianos Sergei Velichko, apodado "Chile" y Konstantin Nemichev ".


----------



## Zhukov (29 Mar 2022)

Una página con muchos vídeos









Airbornewolf, RDN Forum member


i search the internet and archive war footage. This is the place where i upload my compilations and video's.




odysee.com


----------



## Harman (29 Mar 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Se puede aceptar que Ucrania entre en la UE, pero permitir que la basura de Azov, Svoboda y demás sigan campando a sus anchas por Ucrania y que no haya una purga masiva en el estado ucraniano es una tomadura de pelo. Si se acuerda esto dentro de unos años estaremos en las mismas, ya firmaron los acuerdos de Minsk y en 8 años no hicieron absolutamente nada, solo consiguieron que el frente se estancara y que la situación escalara una vez que Biden necesitaba una guerra para desviar la atención de sus problemas internos.
> 
> Aunque el Dombass se quede bajo control ruso, los ucronazis seguirán cometiendo crímenes horrendos en Odessa, Karkov y todo el este de Ucrania; si no les ha importado mostrar sus barbaridades delante de las cámaras cuando todo el mundo estaba mirando, no quiero ni imaginar lo que harán cuando los medios se olviden de Ucrania, irán a matar a cualquiera.



Te has olvidado de leer la última frase "... que consideramos un paso constructivo*, por supuesto no son suficientes para alcanzar un compromiso por ahora", Medinsky* "


----------



## nosvamosalamierda (29 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Mejor un diccionario que te explique la diferencia entre por qué y porque.
> La educación es inversión




Ufff muchas gracias, es de gran utilidad tu mierda mensaje.


----------



## nosvamosalamierda (29 Mar 2022)

Tengo claro que oro físico, nada de papelitos


----------



## chemarin (29 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Cúmplase:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004386



Sería buen momento de que algún empresario valeroso, vendiera por internet todo tipo de cosas con la Z, eso sí, tendría que echarle muchos cojones, qué sé yo si no correría peligro su negocio.


----------



## Cui Bono (29 Mar 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Aquí están los buenos ucranianos: estamos hablando de los mejores, el líder de Azov, Sergei Velichko, alias "Chile", y Konstantin Nemichev. Ellos son los que torturaron a los prisioneros rusos. Capturado por los servicios especiales rusos.



Es mentira. 
Esas imágenes son de hace una semana al menos.


----------



## rejon (29 Mar 2022)

*Corea del Sur de lado de Ucrania.*
El* presidente de Corea del Sur, Yoon Suk-yeol,* expresó su *respaldo al pueblo ucraniano* ante la invasión de Rusia durante una conversación telefónica con el presidente de Ucrania, Volodímir Zelenski. El líder de Kiev trasladó a Yoon "su agradecimiento por el apoyo a Ucrania" y le deseó al nuevo presidente "éxito" en el cargo, además de expresar su confianza en una "futura cooperación fructífera", según dijo Zelenski a través de su cuenta oficial de Twitter.


----------



## chemarin (29 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Yo es que soy muy cortito, vamos a ver,v si solo iban a quedarse con Donbas para que montan ese pollo en Kiev, Kharkov, Odesa, Nikolaev etc etc ?



Que no te preocupes, ignora las tonterías, Rusia se quedará con todo lo que esté ahora ocupando, además del Donbass con Kherson, eso es irrenunciable por el suministro de agua a Crimea, además no va a haber acuerdo, Zelensky no tiene tanta autoridad entre los suyos para conceder semejante pérdida territorial, y lo más importante, EEUU no quiere que acuerde eso. No te desesperes discutiendo con tontos, en toda ronda de conversaciones todas las partes dicen cosas que no tienen intención de cumplir.


----------



## capitán almeida (29 Mar 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Yo también quisiera vivir en mi idioma, pero resulta que la constitución me obliga a aprender, pensar y hablar uno que no es el mio. Demasié pa tu body, no?



Mientras vivas en un país en donde es oficial te jodes sino levantate en armas, demasiado pa tu small body prabda¿?


----------



## SanRu (29 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Si los rusos se quedan con Crimea y el Donbass únicamente han hecho el canelo.
> 
> En cuanto se retiren los nazis vuelven a la carga.



No te puedes quedar Crimea sin quedarte con Jerson por el agua. No puedes quedarte con Crimea y Jerson sin tenerlo conectado por tierra con el Dombas, por eso, también se quedarán con Zaporiyia.

Crimea + Jerson + Zaporiyia + Donetsk + Lujantsk.

Pero vamos, que eso se sabe viendo la ofensiva al tercer día de la guerra. Todo lo demás son invenciones de un bando o de otro.


----------



## cryfar74 (29 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *consideramos un paso constructivo, por supuesto no son suficientes para alcanzar un compromiso por ahora", Medinsky*



Yo creo nadie cree que Ucrania vaya a cumplir lo planteado si se firma hoy. Solo piden la salida del ejercito ruso con el fin de reagruparse.

Para Rusia claro que no son suficientes garantías, lo serán cuando Rusia haya eliminado el componente militar Ucro con sus propias manos. Así no tendrá que creer nada, lo sabrá.

Ucrania deberá ser neutral y sin ejercito. Su seguridad exterior bien puede estar garantizada terceros paises, incluida Rusia.

La desnazificacion vendrá implícita en la desmilitarizacion. 

Por otro lado, es un paso constructivo pongan por escrito compromisos, hasta hace poco se negaban. Conforme el conflicto siga y vayan desmilitarizando el país, mas compromisos se pondrán añadirse al escrito.


----------



## Impresionante (29 Mar 2022)

Honestamente a mí que los nazis se rindan me parece estupendo, me está saliendo carísima la broma sorosista buenista progre globalista


----------



## Tierra Azul (29 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> No sabes restar.



Venga, te voy a dar clase de mates, si es que eres mas subnormal como todos los nazis, viendo la documentación que sale en las fotos de los 3 soldados, uno nace en el 2002, otro el 2001 y el último de ellos, en 1994. Cómo se sabe la edad que tenian?
Fácil, se resta tomando el ano actual y el ano de nacimiento:

- 2022-2002 = 20 anos
- 2022-2001 = 21 y
- 2022-1994 = 28 anos

Todos mayores de edad, son hombres, no ninos. Suponiendo que en Rusia (que alguien que viva alli nos lo confirme cual es la edad legal para considerar adulto?), seria a partir de los 18 anos y me encuentro a un imbécil que resulta ser un paleto, una nenaza, un nazi, supremacista de mierda y como todos los que aparecen aqui que son iguales de estúpidos y subnormales, ni sabes restar ni sumar ni ná de na. No te lees ni miras lo que posteas, puto ninorrata comedoritos codero generación Logse, vuelve al colegio.

A todos los que les dais thanks, sois iguales, analfabetos, nanzis, comedorritos.



K0laps0 dijo:


> 21,20 y 28 años, tanto como niños....



Kolapso 1 - Ninorrata Logsiano 0


----------



## Harman (29 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> No creo a los altos mandos no se les ejecuta asi como asi, es un botin de guerra.



No los ejecutaron de un balazo. Los mandaron a Siberia, de donde muchos no volvieron.


----------



## capitán almeida (29 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *El aeródromo de Starokonstantinov en la región de Khmelnytsky acaba de ser calibrado.
> Hasta el 24 de febrero, los Su-24 y los Bayraktar tenían su base allí.*



Yo no entiendo como a estas alturas les queda una puta pista de aterrizaje sin bombardear, vlado no me seas tan blandengue coñe


----------



## Peineto (29 Mar 2022)

nosvamosalamierda dijo:


> Tengo claro que oro físico, nada de papelitos



Otra jugada de tito Putin que hará saltar la liebre de los papelitos-oro, Las carcajadas se van a oir en Marte cuando quieran cambiar papeloro por orooro...


----------



## Bartleby (29 Mar 2022)

Si esto se acaba, ya no sirve aquello de primero ganemos la guerra, después escribamos la historia. Si esto se acabase en los próximos días es de suponer que habrá varios relatos, cada uno que compre el que le guste, con el que se sienta más cómodo. Vivir en el siglo XXI tiene algunas ventajas


----------



## Charidemo (29 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Mejor un diccionario que te explique la diferencia entre por qué y porque.
> La educación es inversión



Cuando se escribe desde un móvil no se puede ser tan estricto.


----------



## Egam (29 Mar 2022)

Estas negociaciones son postureo.
Como piensa Ucrania garantizar que no habrá bases ni militares de países extranjeros? Entrada en la UE? Ok, entonces militares europeos NO podrían entrar al país, correcto?
Como reconocera la UE el status de Crimea y Dombass?

Es un sinsentido, las peticiones están diseñadas para fallar.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (29 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Debemos reconocer que un clima de desescalada y "alto el fuego " esto no tendría sentido
> 
> Johnson & Johnson acaba de anunciar que se va del mercado ruso



Que coman mierda los desgraciados esto es guerra ?

USTEDES TROPAPRORRUSAPAKOÑOLA (NO ES CON USTED HABLO DE FORMA GENERICA) SON GILIPOLLAS ZOQUETES O QUE PORQUE CARAJO SON TAN IMBECILES NACIERON CON DISCAPACIDAD INTELECTUAL?

8 AÑOS LANGOSTADARROJIZA DORITADA PENDEJA PIDIENDO INVASION PIDIENDO WUERRA BUENO YA HAY WUERRA Y EN LA WUERRA AL INVASOR SE LE ELIMINA SE LE ANIQUILA SE LE DESPEDAZA SE LE DESTRUYE SE VUELVE CENIZAS - SOLO SE REQUIERE BUSCAR TACTICAS METODOS Y PROCEDIMEINTOS CORRECTOS PARA LOGRARLO!

TODO PUTO DiMYTRY RATERO DE MIERDA ES OBJETIVO MILITAR Y DEBE SER DESACTIVADO ESO ES LO LOGICO!

SI TE ATACAN TE DEBES DEFENDER ES LO MORALMENTE CORRECTO EL BULLYING DE SU INFANCIA LOS DEJO TRAUMADOS DE POR VIDA!


ÑEÑEÑEÑEÑE CONTRA MARRUECOS NO TENEMOS POSIBILIDADES ÑEÑEÑEÑEÑE VAMOS A PERDER, UCRANIA SE DEBE RENDIR ÑEÑEÑEÑEÑE NO HAY QUE MOLESTAR A PUTLER EL ES NUESTRO AMO ÑEÑEÑEÑEÑE

JODER QUE IMBECILES !



ZHU DE dijo:


> Eres mierda y complice de esto:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004306



Las captures son de la morge de Mariupol (Bajo control de las autoridades Ucranianas para el momento del vídeo) son civiles muertos por la ofensiva de los orcos rateros, langosto belicista geriátrico con alzheimer en sus usuales realidades paralelas





Brutales imagenes de civiles masacrados por el carnicero Vladolf Putler en Mariupol


La población "Rusa étnica" que supuestamente la rata iba a "Liberar"




www.burbuja.info






Interrogando a otros rateros orco saqueadores hambreados de la horda invasora

Este se pone a llorar







Otra rata gorda ha caído la rata gorda del día Comandante de las 200 brigada blindada Coronel Denis Kuril había perdido muchos tanques en combate o hundidos en el barro 



























Estos rusos solo un cuerpo visible habían saqueado telas y alfombras lo hacen para camuflar sus vehículos o porque son rateros natos


----------



## bigmaller (29 Mar 2022)

Y odessa?

Solo para conseguir las dos republicas no montas esto, aenos que de verdad hiciera falta por la fuerza del ejercito ukro. Que puede ser.


----------



## Harman (29 Mar 2022)

Reportaje fotográfico desde Marinka, República Popular de Donetsk.

t.me/anna_news/26497


----------



## apocalippsis (29 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> No los ejecutaron de un balazo. Los mandaron a Siberia, de donde muchos no volvieron.



Esos estan ahi tranquilos para las negociaciones, aparte de todo lo que saben, esta guerra no ha acabado la mente militar tiene otro componente.


----------



## amcxxl (29 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Yo creo nadie cree que Ucrania vaya a cumplir lo planteado si se firma hoy. Solo piden la salida del ejercito ruso con el fin de reagruparse.
> 
> Para Rusia claro que no son suficientes garantías, lo serán cuando Rusia haya eliminado el componente militar Ucro con sus propias manos. Así no tendrá que creer nada, lo sabrá.
> 
> ...



la desnacificacion requiere la eliminacion del actual regimen oligarquico instaurado por Kuchma y sus amiguetes oligarcas, juzgando y condenando a estos y confiscandoles todps sus bienes, robada a los ucranianos en estos 30 años y usados para montar este regimen criminal

fueron ellos los que instauraron la nacificacion del pais, precisamente para ser lo opuesto a Rusia o una anti-Rusia,
los nazis que ahora tienen 30 o 40 tacos no se han nacificado en los ultimos 7 años, empezaron en el parvulario y cuando llego el momento de militarizarlos ya estaban fanatizados de muchos años
algo como eso no sale de un dia a otro, es algo planificado a largo plazo

la guerra acabara cuando la Ucrania ex-sovietica deje de existir del todo


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Y odessa?



En este momento sería de Ucrania, pero si siguen las hostilidades puede que no. Todo depende.


----------



## Harman (29 Mar 2022)

_Los que han permitido poner las propuestas por escrito creían que los rusos picarían_


El Departamento de Estado de EE.UU. no ve ningún progreso serio en las negociaciones entre Rusia y Ucrania. Desde el punto de vista del Departamento de Estado, las negociaciones en Turquía son una maniobra engañosa utilizada por Rusia para encubrir sus acciones.

t.me/boris_rozhin/37696


----------



## frangelico (29 Mar 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Estas negociaciones son postureo.
> Como piensa Ucrania garantizar que no habrá bases ni militares de países extranjeros? Entrada en la UE? Ok, entonces militares europeos NO podrían entrar al país, correcto?
> Como reconocera la UE el status de Crimea y Dombass?
> 
> Es un sinsentido, las peticiones están diseñadas para fallar.



Crimea tendrían que reconocer que es rusa. Con los otros trozos que se arranquen habría que hacer un estado tapón rusófono y no incorporarlos a la FR. Y que el mundo vaya decidiendo. Este es el mapa de reconocimiento de Kosovo, el 50 y algo % de "las naciones del mundo " pero mucho menos si miramos población. Ahi lo difícil será un reconocimiento unánime, como ha pasado con Kosovo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Mar 2022)

Situación al oeste de Kiev a las 19:00 horas del 29 de marzo de 2022

▪ Ayer, los recursos ucranianos publicaron imágenes de la "limpieza" de Irpin. De hecho, la mayor parte ya estaba (Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.) bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania: la lucha tuvo lugar en el sector privado en el oeste de la ciudad y cerca de la explosión- hasta el puente en las afueras de Romanovka.

▪ Los enfrentamientos continúan en las aldeas de Moshchun y Gorenka, así como en las cercanías de Dmitrovka.

▪ Bucha, Gostomel y el aeródromo militar cercano están bajo control ruso.


----------



## Harman (29 Mar 2022)

En un discurso ante soldados de la 82ª División Aerotransportada en Polonia, Biden dejó caer que hay y habrá militares estadounidenses desplegados en Ucrania como instructores militares.

t.me/boris_rozhin/37695

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## rejon (29 Mar 2022)

Pronto tendremos a las hordas de pseudorusos por aquí para decirnos lo bueno que es el hijoPutin, lo rica que se ha vuelto Rusia desde la invasión y la lección moral y política que puede dar Rusia a occidente.


----------



## Tierra Azul (29 Mar 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Estos rusos solo un cuerpo visible habían saqueado telas y alfombras lo hacen para camuflar sus vehículos o porque son rateros natos



Saqueando telas dice el hijo de la gran puta este, esto lo ha puesto después de muertos, así cualquiera es matarlos luego plantar pruebas falsas y volviendo a poner fotos gráficas de sus cuerpos para joder a sus familias. Me cago en tus muertos y en tus antepasados y los que vengan.


----------



## Harman (29 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Situación al oeste de Kiev a las 19:00 horas del 29 de marzo de 2022
> 
> ▪ Ayer, los recursos ucranianos publicaron imágenes de la "limpieza" de Irpin. De hecho, la mayor parte ya estaba (Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.) bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania: la lucha tuvo lugar en el sector privado en el oeste de la ciudad y cerca de la explosión- hasta el puente en las afueras de Romanovka.
> 
> ...



Te falta el mapa

t.me/boris_rozhin/37694


----------



## SanRu (29 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Y odessa?
> 
> Solo para conseguir las dos republicas no montas esto, aenos que de verdad hiciera falta por la fuerza del ejercito ukro. Que puede ser.



Yo vengo debatiendo sin éxito con muchos compañeros sobre Odesa y desde el primer momento he dicho que *en mi opinión* sería un error privar a Ucrania de una salida al mar. Otros piensan que el error es dejarles la salida al mar. 

La otra duda que tengo es Jarkov. Yo la veo dentro del pack "Novorusia" (Jerson, Crimea, Zaporiyia y el Donbas) pero a día de hoy aún no se ha conquistado y al ser la segunda ciudad de Ucrania y pensar en su coste en vidas, creo que la intención es que se incorpore como parte del tratado de paz cuando el ejército ucraniano frente al Donbas sea derrotado y Ucrania vea que tiene todo perdido ¿Para que gastar vidas y destrozar la ciudad si una vez derrotado el ejército del frente oriental, los ucranianos aceptarán lo que sea?


----------



## felino66 (29 Mar 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Aquí están los buenos ucranianos: estamos hablando de los mejores, el líder de Azov, Sergei Velichko, alias "Chile", y Konstantin Nemichev. Ellos son los que torturaron a los prisioneros rusos. Capturado por los servicios especiales rusos.



No son esos, ese video es viejo. 

Sergei Velichko es el de la derecha. 























Ukrainian Media: "Our" Nazis - Aggressive Ultras With Nazi Symbols







www.stalkerzone.org


----------



## amcxxl (29 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Los que han permitido poner las propuestas por escrito creían que los rusos picarían_
> 
> 
> El Departamento de Estado de EE.UU. no ve ningún progreso serio en las negociaciones entre Rusia y Ucrania. Desde el punto de vista del Departamento de Estado, las negociaciones en Turquía son una maniobra engañosa utilizada por Rusia para encubrir sus acciones.
> ...



cuando los Ucranianos acepten todas las demandas, incluida Crimea y Donbass, tendran que negociar si a Zelensky y Porochenko los van a desnacificar en la horca o en el paredon


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 Mar 2022)

Interesanta


_1/ Big Arrow War—un manual básico. Para todos aquellos que se rascan la cabeza por la confusión, o se quitan el polvo de sus uniformes de gala para el desfile de la victoria de Ucrania en Kiev, por las noticias sobre el "cambio estratégico" de Rusia, es posible que desee volver a familiarizarse con los conceptos militares básicos.

2/ La guerra de maniobras es un buen punto de partida. Comprenda que Rusia comenzó su “operación militar especial” con un grave déficit de mano de obra: 200 000 atacantes frente a unos 600 000 defensores (o más). El conflicto de desgaste clásico nunca fue una opción. La victoria rusa requirió maniobra.

3/ La guerra de maniobras es más psicológica que física y se centra más en el nivel operativo que en el táctico. La maniobra es movimiento relacional: cómo despliegas y mueves tus fuerzas en relación con tu oponente. La maniobra rusa en la primera fase de su operación apoya esto.

4/ Los rusos necesitaban moldear el campo de batalla a su favor. Para hacer esto, necesitaban controlar cómo Ucrania empleaba sus fuerzas numéricamente superiores, mientras distribuía su propio poder de combate más pequeño para lograr mejor este objetivo.

5/ Estratégicamente, para facilitar la capacidad de maniobra entre los frentes sur, central y norte, Rusia necesitaba asegurar un puente terrestre entre Crimea y Rusia. La toma de la ciudad costera de Mariupol fue fundamental para este esfuerzo. Rusia ha cumplido esta tarea.

6/ Mientras se desarrollaba esta compleja operación, Rusia necesitaba evitar que Ucrania maniobrara sus fuerzas numéricamente superiores de una manera que interrumpiera la operación de Mariupol. Esto implicó el uso de varias operaciones de apoyo estratégicas: fintas, operaciones de arreglo y ataque profundo.

7/ El concepto de una finta es simple: se considera que una fuerza militar se está preparando para atacar un lugar determinado o, de hecho, lleva a cabo un ataque, con el fin de engañar a un oponente para que comprometa recursos en respuesta a las acciones percibidas o reales.

8/ El uso de la finta desempeñó un papel importante en la Tormenta del Desierto, donde las fuerzas anfibias de la Marina amenazaron la costa de Kuwait, lo que obligó a Irak a defenderse de un ataque que nunca llegó, y donde la 1.ª División de Caballería atacó Wadi Al Batin para inmovilizar a los Guardia Republicana.

9/ Los rusos hicieron un uso extensivo de la finta en Ucrania, con fuerzas anfibias frente a Odessa congelando a las fuerzas ucranianas allí, y un gran ataque de finta hacia Kiev obligando a Ucrania a reforzar sus fuerzas allí. Ucrania nunca pudo reforzar sus fuerzas en el este.

10/ Las operaciones de reparación también fueron críticas. Ucrania había reunido entre 60.000 y 100.000 soldados en el este, frente a Donbas. Rusia llevó a cabo un amplio ataque de fijación diseñado para mantener estas fuerzas totalmente comprometidas e incapaces de maniobrar con respecto a otras operaciones rusas.

11/ Durante la Tormenta del Desierto, se ordenó a dos divisiones de infantería de marina que llevaran a cabo ataques similares contra las fuerzas iraquíes desplegadas a lo largo de la frontera kuwaití-saudí, inmovilizando a un número significativo de hombres y material que no se podía utilizar para contrarrestar el principal ataque estadounidense en el oeste.

12/ El ataque de fijación ruso fijó la principal concentración de fuerzas ucranianas en el este y las alejó de Mariupol, que fue invadida y reducida. Las operaciones de apoyo desde Crimea contra Kherson ampliaron el puente terrestre ruso. Esta fase ya está completa.

13/ Rusia también participó en una campaña de ataque profundo estratégico diseñado para interrumpir y destruir la logística, el comando y control, el poder aéreo y el apoyo de fuego de largo alcance de Ucrania. Ucrania se está quedando sin combustible y municiones, no puede coordinar la maniobra y no tiene una Fuerza Aérea significativa.

14/ Rusia está reubicando algunas de sus unidades principales desde donde habían participado en operaciones fintas en el norte de Kiev hacia donde puedan apoyar la siguiente fase de la operación, a saber, la liberación del Donbas y la destrucción de la principal fuerza ucraniana en el este.

15/ Esta es la guerra de maniobra clásica. Rusia ahora mantendrá a Ucrania en el norte y el sur mientras sus fuerzas principales, reforzadas por las unidades del norte, los infantes de marina y las fuerzas liberadas por la captura de Mariupol, buscan envolver y destruir 60.000 fuerzas ucranianas en el este.

16/ Esta es la Gran Guerra de las Flechas en su máxima expresión, algo que los estadounidenses solían conocer pero que olvidaron en los desiertos y las montañas de Afganistán e Irak. También explica cómo 200.000 rusos han podido derrotar a 600.000 ucranianos. Así termina la cartilla sobre la guerra de maniobras, al estilo ruso.

_


----------



## BananeroGrone (29 Mar 2022)

Toda mi admiración para el pueblo ucraniano, le ha dado una lesión a esa basura llamada federación rusa, tanta propaganda anti-hispana, tanto defender putas dictaduras de mierda como Cuba, Venezuela y Nicaragua. espero que este escarmiento solo sea el inicio para lo que bien merecido tienen. 

como el siguiente hijo de puta que se quema vivo por invadir tierras ajenas, teniendo territorio propio para aburrir. que siga la fiesta.


----------



## delhierro (29 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> la desnacificacion requiere la eliminacion del actual regimen oligarquico instaurado por Kuchma y sus amiguetes oligarcas, juzgando y condenando a estos y confiscandoles todps sus bienes, robada a los ucranianos en estos 30 años y usados para montar este regimen criminal
> 
> fueron ellos los que instauraron la nacificacion del pais, precisamente para ser lo opuesto a Rusia o una anti-Rusia,
> los nazis que ahora tienen 30 o 40 tacos no se han nacificado en los ultimos 7 años, empezaron en el parvulario y cuando llego el momento de militarizarlos ya estaban fanatizados de muchos años
> ...



A ver si es verdad. Pero lo de cambiar el gobierno no lo ha dicho Putin o yo nunca lo he visto. Y si quieres cambiar el gobierno atacas de otra forma, y no te reunes con el desde el 3 o 4 dia. 

Creo que Putin tienen unos objetivos muy limitados. Precisamente esta limitación ha complicado las cosas más que simplificarlas. 

Digo lo de siempre, no veo plan politico ( lo que coincide con objetivos limitados ), y no veo preparación economica para los que les va a caer por ese lado. Esto ultimo concuerda con que piensen que unas negociaciones aceptando esos objetivos limitados arreglaran las cosas. En eso se equivocan de pleno. Las sanciones van a seguir aunque se retiren hasta de Crimea. Si no lo ven son tontos.
---------------

El tema del gas, hay que ver que pasa. Si logran que los paguen en rublos sera una victoria, el problema es que no veo a los gobiernos europeos más que como unos delegados de los yanquis. Creo que pueden no pagar, y entonces el que tiene que cortar el gas es Putin. Respuesta en 2 dias.


----------



## rejon (29 Mar 2022)

El hijoPutin que ha esquilmado las arcas públicas rusas junto a un grupo de oligarcas ve como su "operación especial" la ha tenido que convertir en operación tierra arrasada, los pro Putin ya no saben como justificar "al gran" ejercito ruso que tiene que recular contra un ejercito infinitamente inferior y peor armado.


----------



## Abstenuto (29 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En un discurso ante soldados de la 82ª División Aerotransportada en Polonia, Biden dejó caer que hay y habrá militares estadounidenses desplegados en Ucrania como instructores militares.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/37695
> 
> _Video en el enlace_



Sustituirían a los que ya había (desde 2015 si no me equivoco). Tienen que haber palmado bastantes en el primer ataque con Kinzhal


----------



## Alvin Red (29 Mar 2022)

Uno de los problemas que se cierne sobre la economía fantasma son los derivados financieros de las "commodities", casi por no decir todos están nominados en dólares y la venta de gas o petróleo en rublos los trastoca. ¿Como? Aun no se sabe las consecuencias puesto que cada producto lleva su letra pequeña pero no creo que en ninguno el precio del gas o petróleo contemple un mecanismo de cambio con el rublo, aparte esto impide ajustar a los creadores de mercado, vulgo especuladores, marcar el precio del gas o petróleo, a través de la compra o venta de productos financieros nominados en dólares.

Otro complicación es como afectara a otras "commodities" que produce Rusia, es un buen lio financiero donde solo vemos la punta del iceberg, por ahora los "call margin" o garantías extras sobre el pago de los instrumentos financieros esta a la orden del día y en máximos, indirectamente puede afectar a la economía real o llegar a ser un cisne negro.

No soy experto en estos temas si alguien lo es y quiere explicarlo mejor, perfecto.


----------



## amcxxl (29 Mar 2022)

Esto ha llegado a Mariupol esta mañana, parece que esta noche va a ser calentita


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Mar 2022)

Mariupol poco a poco y sin pausa…visión de corresponsal de cadena de China…


----------



## Impresionante (29 Mar 2022)

Ese vídeo aunque mi gente en cuanto lo que dice es de hace un par de años y la pregunta está falseada


----------



## Harman (29 Mar 2022)

Reuters ha publicado una foto de las pistas de la Casa Blanca para la rueda de prensa de Biden.

Después de sus desafortunadas declaraciones sobre el "cambio de régimen" en Rusia, el presidente de EE.UU. recibió una hoja de "preguntas y respuestas difíciles sobre Putin". Aquí está una parte:

"Si no estabas abogando por un cambio de régimen, ¿qué querías decir? ¿Puede explicarlo?

- Estaba expresando la indignación moral que sentía hacia las acciones de este hombre.

- No estaba expresando un cambio en la política aplicada".

t.me/surf_noise1/9689


----------



## Impresionante (29 Mar 2022)

. Putin y Macron mantienen una conversación telefónica sobre la crisis en Ucrania


----------



## delhierro (29 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . Putin y Macron mantienen una conversación telefónica sobre la crisis en Ucrania



Joder, el que faltaba.


----------



## rejon (29 Mar 2022)

Rusia desgraciadamente para muchos, dejo hace tiempo de ser un Estado y el hijoPutin un jefe de Estado para convertirse en una organización criminal, con todas las letras. 

Hacen y deshacen a su antojo a golpe de violencia en todas sus formas...


----------



## vladimirovich (29 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Yo vengo debatiendo sin éxito con muchos compañeros sobre Odesa y desde el primer momento he dicho que *en mi opinión* sería un error privar a Ucrania de una salida al mar. Otros piensan que el error es dejarles la salida al mar.
> 
> La otra duda que tengo es Jarkov. Yo la veo dentro del pack "Novorusia" (Jerson, Crimea, Zaporiyia y el Donbas) pero a día de hoy aún no se ha conquistado y al ser la segunda ciudad de Ucrania y pensar en su coste en vidas, creo que la intención es que se incorpore como parte del tratado de paz cuando el ejército ucraniano frente al Donbas sea derrotado y Ucrania vea que tiene todo perdido ¿Para que gastar vidas y destrozar la ciudad si una vez derrotado el ejército del frente oriental, los ucranianos aceptarán lo que sea?



Vivis en un mundo ireal.

Rusia podra ocupar 4 cachitos de nada con lo poco que le quede de ejercito despues de este desastre.

Con el alto fuego el ejercito ucraniano va a tener tiempo para rearmarse con los mas avanzados juguetitos y el mejor entrenamiento OTAN, en 5 años su ejercito sera muy superior a la armada chatarrera de los Dmitrys, y dentro de 8 años se volvera a negociar, pero esta vez con el ejercito ucro posicionadona 30 km de la plaza roja.

Ese es el futuro.


----------



## apocalippsis (29 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> la desnacificacion requiere la eliminacion del actual regimen oligarquico instaurado por Kuchma y sus amiguetes oligarcas, juzgando y condenando a estos y confiscandoles todps sus bienes, robada a los ucranianos en estos 30 años y usados para montar este regimen criminal
> 
> fueron ellos los que instauraron la nacificacion del pais, precisamente para ser lo opuesto a Rusia o una anti-Rusia,
> los nazis que ahora tienen 30 o 40 tacos no se han nacificado en los ultimos 7 años, empezaron en el parvulario y cuando llego el momento de militarizarlos ya estaban fanatizados de muchos años
> ...



No creo eso llegaron los guarros y tuvieron acceso a los medios, con 8 años de matanza psicologica por la pantalla ves hasta a las niñas, como una guarrica que veia que salia de una zona de guerra por un corredor humanitario cagandose en los soldados rusos mientras la habian dejado pasar.


----------



## NPI (29 Mar 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> todas esas rupias son como los pesos en en hispanoamérica, sólo tienen en común el nombre



Es la MONEDA OFICIAL de esos países, que a ti no te guste no es mi problema.


----------



## mazuste (29 Mar 2022)

Kadyrov:
*"No tendrán sentido las negociaciones en Turquía, es necesario llevar al final lo que se ha iniciado"*


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (29 Mar 2022)

Situación en Mariupol según Wikipedia


----------



## Zhukov (29 Mar 2022)

Ayer no escribí parte, pero parece que hubo ruptura por el norte y se acercan a Slavyansk, la fuente es fiable



https://topwar.ru/194101-rossijskie-vojska-osuschestvili-proryv-linii-oborony-vsu-kotorye-vynuzhdeny-otstupit-k-severnym-okrainam-slavjanska.html



y esto sobre tácticas, tal como prevía, al no poder usar bombardeos de artillería y aviación en las ciudades rehenes, los tanques son cruciales



https://topwar.ru/194057-pri-osvobozhdenii-mariupolja-vse-chasche-primenjaetsja-tankovaja-sostavljajuschaja-so-smenoj-tochek-vedenija-ognja-i-prikrytiem.html


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (29 Mar 2022)

Todavía recuerdo al loco zar dirigiendose a los mandos militares ucranianos el 2º dia de "Guerra Especial", instando a que se rindieran. 
Un mes y pocos días despues de aquello .....

Esta guerra esta perdida para Rusia. Sus habitantes van a pagar unas terribles consecuencias, en el medio largo plazo una segunda implosión de su sistema político y una prerestroika surgirá.
Estoy empezando a pensar que todos los motivos que se dieron eran una tapadera, que el verdadero motivo de montar esta guerra era para tapar la basura interna del propio país y dar una patada hacia delante. 
Solo ha acelerado la debacle de un sistema corrupto y mafioso, en los que esta guerra ha hecho asomar a los ojos del mundo la autentica realidad que se cocía.


----------



## delhierro (29 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Situación en Mariupol según Wikipedia
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004545



La wiki pedia daba por tomada Damasco y Alepo por "liberada" semanas despues de que todo el mundo estuviera harto de ver videos con el ejercito sirio paseandose libremente por ellas. No es un buen sitio para seguir conflictos , esta burdamente manipulada.


----------



## SkullandPhones (29 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Ayer no escribí parte, pero parece que hubo ruptura por el norte y se acercan a Slavyansk, la fuente es fiable
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se te ve alicaído estos dos últimos días, que te pasa zurullito?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## porconsiguiente (29 Mar 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Todavía recuerdo al loco zar dirigiendose a los mandos militares ucranianos el 2º dia de "Guerra Especial", instando a que se rindieran.
> Un mes y pocos días despues de aquello .....
> 
> Esta guerra esta perdida para Rusia. Sus habitantes van a pagar unas terribles consecuencias, en el medio largo plazo una segunda implosión de su sistema político y una prerestroika surgirá.
> ...



Si el plan del rublogas y el oro funciona, es otro el que se va a ir a casa con las almorranas calentitas.
Un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## ciruiostar (29 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Porque cada uno escoge lo que quiere, es algo muy sencillo de comprender, se trata de seguir lo que haces en tu día a día, porque estoy seguro que usted no compra solo lo que le dice el gobierno ni actúa en su vida como le dictan, no estaría aquí diciendo su opinión en un foro de internet...
> 
> Está muy feo eso de querer que se jodan los demás con las decisiones que uno le gustan, de lo contrario
> 
> La realidad es que si a mi me gusta un jersey de China, ese es el que me compro, me importa poco lo demás. No comprender eso es la primera piedra para la pobreza



Más fantasías de liberales maricas no existe tal libertad desde el momento en que estas atado a un salario, y en el caso de las naciones a los recursos que tienen disponibles, no puedes hacer dependiente a un país tropical de un consumo artificial de trigo que no produce en absoluto de la misma forma que no puede hacer a un país de clima frío adicto al consumo de productos tropicales estas cosas y siempre deben ser lujos.

De hecho, para que tu compres un jersey chino alguien debió haberles dado permiso para venderlo y por consiguiente está consintiendo la pérdida de capital resultante y así con todos los productos importados, y para cubrir dicho déficit el estado no solo debe producir ingresos superiores a los egresos, sino también debe haber una relativa paz y equilibrio entre las naciones si hay enfrentamientos frontales entonces todo ese edificio de arena se cae. y lo mismo cuando los costos de la energía y las materias primas a nivel internacional aumentan con el consiguiente aumento de los costos de las cadenas de producción usando maquila y mano de obra esclava foránea.

La fantasía de la globalización liberata anglo-somita es pretender que el modelo político y económico de la decadente Europa y los Estados Anglosajones es exportable al resto del mundo, es más esa relativa prosperidad es algo excepcional en el tiempo no es la norma.

El liberal cree que sus reglas son válidas y exportables para todo el mundo y a Putin no le tomo más que 5 minutos hacer saltar toda esa fantasía por los aires, el liberal infantil cree que vivimos en los mundos yupi, pobre infeliz ignorante.

No comprender que aquello que consumimos posee costos de producción y transporte es el camino sin paliativos hacia la miseria generalizada, el europeo aprenderá a la brava las lecciones que sus abuelos si conocían a la perfección, cuando reciban la factura de cuál es el verdadero costo de la vida con unos salarios de mierda que no alcanzan para nada.


----------



## Satori (29 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Si esto se acaba, ya no sirve aquello de primero ganemos la guerra, después escribamos la historia. Si esto se acabase en los próximos días es de suponer que habrá varios relatos, cada uno que compre el que le guste, con el que se sienta más cómodo. Vivir en el siglo XXI tiene algunas ventajas



Deja que pasen unos años.









Que no os engañen: la II Guerra Mundial la ganaron los rusos


Soldados de la URSS en Stalingrado, 10 de enero de 1943. Imagen: Georgij Zelma, Sputnik News. Ayer se cumplieron 75 años de la derrota del ejército nazi en Stalingrado, la batalla que cambiarían para siempre el curso de la II Guerra Mundial. Stalingrado y, más ampliamente, el frente oriental fuer




blogs.publico.es





03/02/2018






_Soldados de la URSS en Stalingrado, 10 de enero de 1943. Imagen: Georgij Zelma, Sputnik News._

Ayer se cumplieron 75 años de la derrota del ejército nazi en *Stalingrado*, la batalla que cambiarían para siempre el curso de la II Guerra Mundial. Stalingrado y, más ampliamente, el frente oriental *fueron la tumba del III Reich*, que hasta entonces se había dado un verdadero paseo militar por Europa occidental.

Sin embargo, *la percepción generalizada hoy en día es que la victoria de los aliados se debió casi únicamente al poderío militar de Estados Unidos*. Una reveladora encuesta realizada en Francia en tres momentos diferentes: 1945, 1994 y 2004, pone en evidencia el cambio de percepción de los franceses acerca de qué país fue el responsable último de la liberación de su país. Si recién terminada la contienda, *el 57% de los franceses consideraban que la URSS *fue el país que más contribuyó a la derrota nazi y sólo el 20% a EE.UU., en 2004 estos porcentajes se invirtieron. ¿Qué había cambiado en esos 60 años? ¡Bingo! *Las películas de Hollywood*.







La propaganda norteamericana ha sido tan eficaz que *durante la segunda mitad del siglo XX hemos llegado a creer que Estados Unidos "ganó" la contienda*. Aunque es innegable que la entrada de EE.UU. en la II Guerra Mundial (recordemos: en diciembre de 1941 tras el ataque japonés a Pearl Harbor) inclinó definitivamente la balanza hacia el bando de los aliados, vale la pena recordar un par de datos no demasiado conocidos:

1. La *URSS* fue, de lejos, el país que más sufrió durante la II Guerra Mundial, al menos en términos absolutos (en términos relativos fue Polonia la más castigada): *24 millones de combatientes y civiles rusos murieron durante la guerra*, comparados con 450.000 ingleses y 420.000 estadounidenses.

2. El *93% de las bajas del ejército alemán *se produjeron en el frente ruso.

3. En los seis meses que duró la* batalla de Stalingrado* murieron* 2 millones de soldados y civiles*, una cifra que iguala a los muertos de Francia, Gran Bretaña, Estados Unidos y Holanda durante *toda* la conflagración.







Los propios alemanes asumieron que *el principio del fin del Reich empezó el día que Hitler* cometió el monumental error estratégico de saltarse el pacto de no agresión firmado en 1939 con Stalin y* atacar la URSS*. *Joachim von Ribbentrop*, el ministro de exteriores de Hitler que dio nombre -junto a su homólogo *Molotov*- al citado pacto enumeró años después los* tres principales motivos de la derrota de Alemania*:

1. La inesperada *resistencia de la Unión Soviética*.

2. El suministro de armas y equipamiento a gran escala por parte *de EE.UU. a la URSS*.


3. El éxito de los aliados en el pulso por la *supremacía aérea*.

Y, sin embargo... Muchos siguen pensando que *la Guerra Mundial se decidió en Normandía*. Obviamente, el desembarco de Normandía fue la puntilla a la Wehrmacht, que se había desangrado durante cuatro eternos años en el frente oriental. La encuesta a la que hacía mención arriba* tuvo su réplica en 2015 en otros países que sufrieron la contienda*, con resultados análogos: *Estados Unidos es casi siempre el ganador "moral" de la II Guerra Mundial*, especialmente para los propios norteamericanos -como es lógico- pero también para los propios alemanes (37%), franceses, daneses y suecos. Sólo ingleses y noruegos atribuyen a ¡Inglaterra! el mayor peso en la derrota nazi.







A grandes rasgos, *la llamada "Guerra Mundial" se luchó en un puñado de escenarios*, mayoritariamente en Europa, concretamente en la franja que va desde Alemania Oriental hasta Moscú. *Polonia* -que perdió el 12% de sus habitantes durante la guerra- fue el terreno de juego donde rusos y alemanes resolvieron sus diferencias. En esta mapa -extraído de un vídeo de YouTube- se pueden apreciar los estragos del guerra en el oriente europeo:

Si la maquinaria de guerra estadounidense fue esencial para dar la puntilla a Hitler y los suyos,* la máquina de propaganda de Hollywood consiguió otra proeza*: convencer al mundo durante la Guerra Fría de que la derrota nazi fue cosa de EE.UU. con el apoyo de los amigos ingleses y la resistance francesa... y, bien, un puñado de rusos al otro lado de Berlín. Todos recordamos _*'El Día más largo', 'Salvad al soldado Ryan', 'Band of Brothers'* o *'El puente sobre el río Kwai',*_ pero apenas nadie fuera del bloque soviético vio las películas soviéticas sobre la épica batalla de Stalingrado. De hecho, las dos películas más famosas sobre aquella batalla son alemana _*('Stalingrad',*_ 1993) y una coproducción "aliada" dirigida por un francés (_*'Enemigo a las puertas'*_, 2001).







_*Steve McQueen*, dando a los nazis para el pelo en 'La gran evasión'._

En resumen y como me dijo en su día el recordado *Daniel Wagman*, un norteamericano disidente de la propaganda de su país: "Estados Unidos remató la II Guerra Mundial, pero *la URSS puso los muertos*".


----------



## TerrorRojo (29 Mar 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Es un oficio religioso especial.



Ojala aqui pudieramos hacer desaparer tambien a los heresiarcas de la Iglesia


----------



## Salamandra (29 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> A ver si es verdad. Pero lo de cambiar el gobierno no lo ha dicho Putin o yo nunca lo he visto. Y si quieres cambiar el gobierno atacas de otra forma, y no te reunes con el desde el 3 o 4 dia.
> 
> Creo que Putin tienen unos objetivos muy limitados. Precisamente esta limitación ha complicado las cosas más que simplificarlas.
> 
> ...



Las sanciones seguirán hasta el fin de los tiempos pero...China ya ha dado muestras de que sabe que romperle el país vecino en varios gobiernos títere es hacerle un roto a su frontera inmensa terrestre con Rusia y dejarla en manos de la influencia los amigos americanos. Ni es buena idea, ni parece que a los chinos les apetezca no enterarse.

Una vez que las sanciones funcionan parcialmente y dado el declive de la OTAN las sanciones se diluirán en el tiempo con la pérdida de la unipolaridad. No falta tanto, sobre todo porque parte del tiempo es tiempo que, por delante o de tapadillo, no se van a poder librar de la energía y materias primas rusas.

La explotación de nuevas plataformas de crudo, gas y materias primas son inversiones costosas en tiempo y dinero ¿Quien apuesta a futuro para invertir las ingentes cantidades de dinero que requieren para que más pronto que tarde otros vendan tus productos más baratos?. La inversión tiene un retorno incierto en el futuro, no tan lejano.

Si el gas se corta y se vende a través de terceros Rusia no consigue totalmente sus objetivos pero de tapadillo y con países amigos a cuenta de hacer la vista gorda puede acordar, por ejemplo, 10% del exceso de compra en rublos y el efecto sobre la moneda puede ser suficiente.

Que tus enemigos compren caro cuando terceros compran más barato no es sólo hacerle un "roto económico" a corto plazo sino en inversiones y eso a futuro es pérdida de poder de influencia, creación de menos patentes etc.

No es ciencia ficción, iba a ocurrir igualmente, son sólo signos de un ligero acelerón del que todavía no conocemos el recorrido.


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (29 Mar 2022)

BananeroGrone dijo:


> Toda mi admiración para el pueblo ucraniano, le ha dado una lesión a esa basura llamada federación rusa, tanta propaganda anti-hispana, tanto defender putas dictaduras de mierda como Cuba, Venezuela y Nicaragua. espero que este escarmiento solo sea el inicio para lo que bien merecido tienen.
> 
> como el siguiente hijo de puta que se quema vivo por invadir tierras ajenas, teniendo territorio propio para aburrir. que siga la fiesta.



2015

Multi sacada para que te veamos, ya que con la otra estás en el ignore. Todos a meter a esta basura en el ignore 2015 haha


----------



## frangelico (29 Mar 2022)

Echo de menos las ominosas predicciones del famoso rumano que salían antes en el hilo de ka epidemia.


----------



## Homero+10 (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (29 Mar 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> Se te ve alicaído estos dos últimos días, que te pasa zurullito?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Nazis estáis muertos y enterrados unos sobre otros. Ucrania será la tumba del nazismo


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Mar 2022)

Los franceses escucharon el discurso de Putin sin censurar…


Y eso al final se nota…no necesitan que les interpreten la realidad…


----------



## frangelico (29 Mar 2022)

Es curioso pero parece que existe un carácter nacional impermeable al paso del tiempo y las ciencunstancias. Los alemanes se visten de República pero tienden al autoritarismo más feroz y a la búsqueda del pensamiento unánime, igual que los españoles construimos relaciones clientelares de alto componente familiar bajo cualquier régimen.


----------



## Harman (29 Mar 2022)

Las fuerzas republicanas destruyen posiciones del ejército ucraniano cerca de Horlivka

Las fuerzas republicanas de la República Popular de Donetsk trabajan con complejos antitanques en los bastiones del ejército ucraniano cerca de Horlivka. 

t.me/anna_news/26507

_Videos en el enlace_


----------



## rejon (29 Mar 2022)

*Madrid retira la Llave de Oro a Vladimir Putin y aprueba reclamar los inmuebles de oligarcas rusos en la ciudad.*
*Vladimir Putin ya no tiene la Llave de Oro de la Villa de Madrid* que la capital le entregó durante su visita oficial del año 2006, cuando Alberto Ruiz Gallardón ejercía como alcalde. Los votos favorables de Más Madrid, Ciudadanos, PSOE, Recupera Madrid y PP han permitido retirar un honor que era "inaceptable" que mantuviera el líder de "un régimen criminal y autocrático"


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (29 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


>



Eres nazi? Los rusos violaron a tu puta madre? Te follas a tu misma madre? Cuánto de cornudo es el cabron de tu padre? Tu hermano te violaba por las noches?


----------



## Hal8995 (29 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Me gustaría ver el plan secreto de España para invadir Reino Unido, también me pregunto si el plan tendrá fecha reciente o estará datado desde hace más de 300 años.



Pues joder ...depende del tamaño del pais y de su potencial. La verdad es que querer llevar el tema al absurdo es muy fácil.

España es una potencia económica mediana y en decadencia. En ejército aún más.

Igual España, para minimizar costes sólo tiene los planes imprescindibles :

- reconquistar Ceuta y Melilla si se diera la ocupación.
- idem Canarias
- idem Baleares
- Gibraltar
- Marruecos
- Andorra
- Portugal ?
- Francia ??

Las dos últimas con serias dudas.

Ya lo de Cataluña o Pais Vasco lo supongo.


----------



## nosvamosalamierda (29 Mar 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Cuando se escribe desde un móvil no se puede ser tan estricto.




Gracias, alguien que lo entiende...

Puto asco que dan los LINGUO


----------



## Harman (29 Mar 2022)

Los nacionalistas de Azov volaron el edificio del Teatro Dramático en Mariupol

Las tropas de la República Popular de Donetsk, junto con las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, siguieron limpiando la ciudad de Mariupol de escoria nacionalista. Así, durante su huida por el pánico, los guardias nacionales de Azov volaron su cuartel general en el edificio del Teatro Dramático, cubriendo así las huellas de sus atrocidades.

t.me/boris_rozhin/37706


----------



## Kreonte (29 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los franceses escucharon el discurso de Putin sin censurar…
> 
> 
> Y eso al final se nota…no necesitan que les interpreten la realidad…



Imagino que cobras como todo buen subnormal.


----------



## Harman (29 Mar 2022)

Los medios de comunicación informan que Macron le dijo a Putin que Francia no puede pagar el gas en rublos.
Antes se dijo que Rusia no vendería gas a cambio de dólares y euros.

¿Y qué hacer?

t.me/boris_rozhin/37705


----------



## amcxxl (29 Mar 2022)

⚡Kadyrov sobre la operación especial de la Federación Rusa en Ucrania: debemos completar lo que empezamos, no detenernos, debemos ir a Kiev y tomarlo


Kharkov ataque a los objetos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania


El aeródromo de Starokonstantinov en la región de Khmelnytsky acaba de ser "kalibrado". Ya 4 veces


⚡Voluntarios de Osetia del Sur fueron a Donbass para participar en la operación militar especial.


La cuarta brigada operativa de élite de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania - COMPLETAMENTE DESTRUIDA


Se revela el panorama completo en Ucrania en cosas tan pequeñas.


----------



## nx- (29 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Putin manda niños a morir a Ucrania.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004419
> 
> ...



La Horda está en la mierda @eL PERRO


----------



## frangelico (29 Mar 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Pues joder ...depende del tamaño del pais y de su potencial. La verdad es que querer llevar el tema al absurdo es muy fácil.
> 
> España es una potencia económica mediana y en decadencia. En ejército aún más.
> 
> ...



Portugal y Francia puede que sí, aunque se sepa que el plan no se va a ejecutar lo mínimo es tener planes operativos en las regiones contiguas de las que puede venir un ataque. España tiene una extrañamente larga historia fronteriza, como que tenemos las más viejas del mundo con enorme diferencia, pero aún así algún plan hay que tener. Lo divertido sería poner sobre la mesa los mapas de los sueños de todos los países para buscar zonas que no sean codiciadas por otro.


----------



## Harman (29 Mar 2022)

Hay información de que el número total de muertos en la administración regional del estado de Mykolaiv es de al menos 59 (sin contar los heridos).

t.me/boris_rozhin/37707


----------



## Peineto (29 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Yo vengo debatiendo sin éxito con muchos compañeros sobre Odesa y desde el primer momento he dicho que *en mi opinión* sería un error privar a Ucrania de una salida al mar. Otros piensan que el error es dejarles la salida al mar.
> 
> La otra duda que tengo es Jarkov. Yo la veo dentro del pack "Novorusia" (Jerson, Crimea, Zaporiyia y el Donbas) pero a día de hoy aún no se ha conquistado y al ser la segunda ciudad de Ucrania y pensar en su coste en vidas, creo que la intención es que se incorpore como parte del tratado de paz cuando el ejército ucraniano frente al Donbas sea derrotado y Ucrania vea que tiene todo perdido ¿Para que gastar vidas y destrozar la ciudad si una vez derrotado el ejército del frente oriental, los ucranianos aceptarán lo que sea?




Sin olvidar ODESA, ciudad mandada fundar por Catalina II a José de Rivas en el enclave que este mismo conquistó al turco.


----------



## Arraki (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## ProfeInsti (29 Mar 2022)

*La reducción de operaciones rusas en Kiev "No es un alto el fuego"*


----------



## delhierro (29 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los medios de comunicación informan que Macron le dijo a Putin que Francia no puede pagar el gas en rublos.
> Antes se dijo que Rusia no vendería gas a cambio de dólares y euros.
> 
> ¿Y qué hacer?
> ...



Yo apuesto a qeu los yanquis no les van a dejar pagar en rublos. Se juegan mucho, por no decir todo. Putin tendra que dar el paso y cortar el gas...lo jodido es que tampoco lo veo. En fin esperemos.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (29 Mar 2022)

Lo tiene jodido Rusia, no es que reduzcan operaciones en Kiev, es que no tienen fuerzas para seguir. Rusia va a sufrir una derrota muy humillante


----------



## rejon (29 Mar 2022)

*Putin reconoce a Macron "avances" con Ucrania pero se niega a levantar el cerco de Mariupol.*
El presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, ha reconocido "avances" en las negociaciones con Ucrania, en una conversación telefónica con su homólogo francés, Emmanuel Macron, al tiempo que se ha mantenido inflexible sobre su voluntad de continuar con la ofensiva en el este de ese país.
Según indican fuentes del Elíseo, Putin ha asegurado que* no está dispuesto a renunciar a sus objetivos militares en Ucrania, en particular en Mariupol, y se ha negado a levantar el cerco a esa ciudad*. Macron mantendrá en las próximas horas una conversación con el presidente ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski, para escuchar su versión sobre los contactos con Rusia que tuvieron lugar en Turquía.


----------



## Roedr (29 Mar 2022)

Como dice el refrán, dime de qué presumes y te diré de qué careces.


----------



## mazuste (29 Mar 2022)

La desnazificación nunca ha sido un tema de negociación.
Es una resolución que Rusia se había marcado al entrar en Ucrania.
Se va a hacer pase lo que pase.


----------



## Bishop (29 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Y puta en ruso !!!.



En ruso usan el famoso "cyka blyat", que vendría a ser una expresión de máximo desagrado. Creo que algo así como "puta mierda" o similar. Los que sepan ruso y/o lo sean que confirmen si es así.


----------



## Tierra Azul (29 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *La reducción de operaciones rusas en Kiev "No es un alto el fuego"*



Lavrov dijo que no iban a repetir los errores de los altos el fuego acontecidos en Siria, las negociaciones siguen (no se si ya han alcanzado realmente un acuerdo o no) y no significa que la ofensiva esté parada esta vez es continuo (desnazificacion incluida)


----------



## ProfeInsti (29 Mar 2022)

Las víctimas civiles por la invasión rusa de Ucrania son, hasta el momento, 3.039, según cifras de la Oficina del Alto Comisionado de Naciones Unidas para los Derechos Humanos, que ha detallado que *1.179 personas han muerto y 1.860 han resultado heridas*.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Mar 2022)

Espero que si el Monje afloja y se fia de sus "socios", el Ejercito Rojo de un golpe de estado, lo mande a un convento a resolver sus dudas metafísicas, y sobre todo arranque esa colcha de cama de las torres del Kremlin e ize la bandera roja con la hoz y el martillo.


----------



## Tierra Azul (29 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Espero que si el Monje afloja y se fia de sus "socios", el Ejercito Rojo de un golpe de estado, lo mande a un convento a resolver sus dudas metafísicas, y sobre todo arranque esa colcha de cama de las torres del Kremlin e ize la roja con la hoz y el martillo.



en siria hizo eso.... veremos....esto es mas grave y serio, lo tienen al lado de rusia.


----------



## rejon (29 Mar 2022)

*Un funcionario estadounidense muestra su desconfianza hacia los movimientos de tropas rusas en Ucrania.*
Cualquier movimiento de las fuerzas rusas alrededor de Kiev constituiría un "redespliegue, no una retirada", ha avisado este martes un funcionario estadounidense después de que Rusia prometiera reducir las operaciones militares cerca de la capital ucraniana.
*"Creemos que cualquier movimiento de las fuerzas rusas alrededor de Kiev es un redespliegue, no una retirada. Y el mundo debe estar preparado para continuar con las grandes ofensivas contra otras áreas de Ucrania"*, ha afirmado este funcionario. "Están cambiando de marcha... Nadie debería confundir eso con que Rusia ha puesto fin al conflicto", ha añadido.


----------



## amcxxl (29 Mar 2022)

Hay información de que el número total de muertes en la Administración Estatal Regional de Nikolaev es de al menos 59 personas (sin contar los heridos).
 

En las salas de chat de Nikolaev, las fotos de la lista de identificación se distribuyen después del ataque a la Administración Estatal Regional de Nikolaev. Un total de 59 identificados y no identificados en tres hojas. Este es el número de "200" confirmado.


Un VSUshnik fue sacado de debajo de los restos de la Administración Estatal Regional de Nikolaev.
Esto es nuevamente al problema de que el RSA era un objetivo militar legítimo.


----------



## Peineto (29 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> A ver si es verdad. Pero lo de cambiar el gobierno no lo ha dicho Putin o yo nunca lo he visto. Y si quieres cambiar el gobierno atacas de otra forma, y no te reunes con el desde el 3 o 4 dia.
> 
> Creo que Putin tienen unos objetivos muy limitados. Precisamente esta limitación ha complicado las cosas más que simplificarlas.
> 
> ...



Es posible que el árbol te impida ver el bosque, en concreto que Ucrania no es más que un movimiento táctico de una operación estratégica de gran complejidad que se va a cargar el globalismo y el eje anglosionista. Ahí te lo dejo.


----------



## willbeend (29 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Así que piden que se prohíba una letra. Esto es como los anglos prohibiendo la palabra "negro" porque los muy imbéciles no saben que es un color.



Me se de uno que va a pasar a apellidarse Selensky...


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Mar 2022)

❗ Situación al oeste de Kiev a las 19:00 horas del 29 de marzo de 2022

▪ Ayer, los medios ucranianos publicaron imágenes de la "limpieza" de Irpin. De hecho, la mayor parte ya estaba bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania: los combates tuvieron lugar en el sector al oeste de la ciudad y cerca del puente volado en las afueras de Romanovka.

▪ Los enfrentamientos continúan en las aldeas de Moshchun y Gorenka, así como en las cercanías de Dmitrovka.

▪ Bucha, Gostomel y el aeródromo militar cercano están bajo control ruso.

Mapa en alta resolución

#mapa #Kiev #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## willbeend (29 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1004145



Otro ejemplo de neolenguaje, este pasaria a llamarse Masinger S...


----------



## Harman (29 Mar 2022)

Azov Nazi Yevhen Us. Muerto durante los combates en Mariupol.

t.me/boris_rozhin/37713


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (29 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Espero que si el Monje afloja y se fia de sus "socios", el Ejercito Rojo de un golpe de estado, lo mande a un convento a resolver sus dudas metafísicas, y sobre todo arranque esa colcha de cama de las torres del Kremlin e ize la bandera roja con la hoz y el martillo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004605



Forma parte del plan, pronto lo verás.


----------



## apocalippsis (29 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pronto tendremos a las hordas de pseudorusos por aquí para decirnos lo bueno que es el hijoPutin, lo rica que se ha vuelto Rusia desde la invasión y la lección moral y política que puede dar Rusia a occidente.



Claro ¿como que pronto ?, aquiiiiiii yaaaaaaaaaa, coge el patinete anda.........


----------



## rejon (29 Mar 2022)

*Los líderes occidentales, contrarios a suavizar en este momento su respuesta a Rusia.*
Los líderes de Gran Bretaña, Estados Unidos, Francia, Alemania e Italia han acordado que no se puede relajar su determinación en l*a respuesta a Rusia por la invasión de Ucrania*. Lo han hecho durante una conversación que han mantenido este martes, ha dicho la oficina del primer ministro británico Boris Johnson en un comunicado.
"Los líderes discutieron la necesidad de trabajar juntos para remodelar la arquitectura energética internacional y reducir la dependencia de los hidrocarburos rusos. Acordaron que no puede suavizarse la determinación occidental hasta que termine el horror infligido a Ucrania", recoge ese comunicado.


----------



## mazuste (29 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Yo apuesto a qeu los yanquis no les van a dejar pagar en rublos. Se juegan mucho, por no decir todo. Putin tendra que dar el paso y cortar el gas...lo jodido es que tampoco lo veo. En fin esperemos.



Si observamos las declaraciones, rechazando el pago en rublo,
vemos que quienes las hacen son los dirigentes políticos hostiles,
no los empresarios privados del ramo ¿Por qué? porque quienes 
realmente comprarán en rublos serán ellos, no los gobiernos.
Ahí puede estar el truco del almendruco.


----------



## delhierro (29 Mar 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Es posible que el árbol te impida ver el bosque, en concreto que Ucrania no es más que un movimiento táctico de una operación estratégica de gran complejidad que se va a cargar el globalismo y el eje anglosionista. Ahí te lo dejo.



Si, eso decian por aquí en el 2014. Que era una jugada y que tods se veria más adelante...........al final lo que se ha visto es que dejar hacer a lo que lleva es a problemas más gordos.

Infravalorais a los yanquis. Yo no dejo que mis simpatias influyan. Los gobiernos europeos no son autonomos, y NO LES van a dejar pagar en rublos. Esa es mi apuesta, espero equivocarme y que sea una victoria rusa, pero creo que los yanquis lo van a impedir como sea. si no lo impidieran seria el principio de la caida REAL del dolar. La impresora les sostiene, antes bombardean el Eliseo, y liquidan el gobierno aleman que ahí tienen aun tropas de ocupación.


----------



## Octubrista (29 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Me acabo de pasar por el hilo oficial de la guerra en forocoches y allí están convencidos que los ukros van a copar a los rusos



Los de forocoches van a terminar
Jod.. en estos detalles se ve la degeneración de occidente, al final habrá que escribir la zeta en morse, o recurrir al alifato, o al katakana japonés.


----------



## Octubrista (29 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Si observamos las declaraciones, rechazando el pago en rublo,
> vemos que quienes las hacen son los dirigentes políticos hostiles,
> no los empresarios privados del ramo ¿Por qué? porque quienes
> realmente comprarán en rublos serán ellos, no los gobiernos.
> Ahí puede estar el truco del almendruco.



Que paguen en oro.

Si se generalizase el pago en oro, los vividores de la impresora iban a tener problemas.


----------



## rejon (29 Mar 2022)

*Ucrania denuncia ante la UE "numerosas" violaciones de mujeres en el marco de la invasión por Rusia.*
El Gobierno de Ucrania ha informado a la Unión Europea de "numerosos casos" de violaciones de mujeres en el marco de la invasión rusa, según ha explicado este martes la comisaria europea de Interior, Ylva Johansson, en la comisión de Derechos de las Mujeres e Igualdad de Género del Parlamento Europeo.
La comisaria ha relatado que en la reunión extraordinaria que los ministros de Interior de la UE celebraron en Bruselas el lunes, en la que intervino por videoconferencia el titular ucraniano, Denis Monastirsky, este les explicó que tienen constancia de "muchas violaciones de mujeres". Esas violaciones, *"que hemos visto en otras muchas guerras también, parecen ser más o menos incentivadas por los rusos",* ha señalado la comisaria, quien agrega que es la primera vez que ella oye hablar de este asunto en el marco de la guerra en Ucrania . "Esto está ocurriendo ahora en Ucrania, según el ministro de Interior ucraniano", agregó.


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (29 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Bueno, la operación militar rusa ha sido un rotundo fracaso y un ridiculo esperpéntico. Chatarra sacada del peor desguace del Daguestan, adolescentes llorones encabezando la ofensiva, altos cargos muertos (desplazados hasta primera línea porque los adolescentes llorones obviamente no tenían ni puta idea de guerra). Increíble la debilidad militar que ha mostrado Rusia



Tú sí que eres un fracaso y un perdedor, además de un parado de larga duración q

Miles de objetivos destruidos, solo faltó bombardear a tu puta madre


----------



## delhierro (29 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Si observamos las declaraciones, rechazando el pago en rublo,
> vemos que quienes las hacen son los dirigentes políticos hostiles,
> no los empresarios privados del ramo ¿Por qué? porque quienes
> realmente comprarán en rublos serán ellos, no los gobiernos.
> Ahí puede estar el truco del almendruco.



No hay empresarios privados en occidente. El problema es que hasta sus oponentes se creen la propaganda del sistema. ¿ han salido los empresarios privados de Rusia perdiendo dinero a espuertas en cuanto lo ha decidio EEUU ? Pues si.

Los empresarios privados que suelen ser en realidad macrofondos estan tan intrincados con el gobienro yanqui que son un todo, y a los europeos amenazan con sacarles de los bancos como han hecho con rusia y se vuelven unos gatitos.

Es como los partidos, lo hay mientran no molesten al orden establecido. Si un empresario privado paga en Rublos , le quitan la empresa y los medios no pestañean. Los mismos medios que defienden a muerte la libertad de empresa en otros casos.


----------



## Roedr (29 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Si observamos las declaraciones, rechazando el pago en rublo,
> vemos que quienes las hacen son los dirigentes políticos hostiles,
> no los empresarios privados del ramo ¿Por qué? porque quienes
> realmente comprarán en rublos serán ellos, no los gobiernos.
> Ahí puede estar el truco del almendruco.



Yo también que creo que es imposible que los gobiernos paguen en Rublos. Vamos, USA bombardea Alemania si se atreven. Tampoco veo que Putin pueda hacer el ridículo aceptando pagos en otras monedas. Lo lógico es encontrar un mecanismo intermedio que sirva para salvar la cara a los dos.

No obstante, el movimiento de Rusia para usar otras monedas en el comercio de commodities puede hacer mucho daño al dolar a medio plazo. Pero cualquier sabe, esta guerra financiara sí que va a ser larga.


----------



## rejon (29 Mar 2022)

*Reino Unido desconfía del anuncio de Rusia sobre la reducción de ataques a Kiev y Chernigov.*
Gran Bretaña quiere ver una retirada total de las fuerzas rusas de Ucrania y juzgará los pasos hacia un posible acuerdo de paz con acciones y no con palabras, ha dicho este martes el portavoz del primer ministro Boris Johnson. Cuando se le preguntó si Johnson se sintió alentado por la promesa de Rusia de reducir las operaciones militares en Kiev y el norte de Ucrania como un paso para generar confianza, el portavoz de Johnson dijo que *"juzgaremos a Putin y su régimen por sus acciones, no por sus palabras". *
"Ha habido una cierta reducción en los bombardeos rusos alrededor de Kiev, en gran parte porque las fuerzas ucranianas han hecho retroceder con éxito las ofensivas rusas en el noroeste de la ciudad", ha dicho a los periodistas. *"Pero la lucha continúa. Hay intensos bombardeos en Mariupol y otras áreas. Así que no queremos ver nada menos que una retirada completa de las fuerzas rusas del territorio ucraniano"*, ha concluido el portavoz de Boris Johnson.


----------



## frangelico (29 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No hay empresarios privados en occidente. El problema es que hasta sus oponentes se creen la propaganda del sistema. ¿ han salido los empresarios privados de Rusia perdiendo dinero a espuetas en cuanto lo ha decidio EEUU ? Pues si.
> 
> Los empresarios privados que suelen ser en realidad macrofondos estan tan intrincados con el gobienro yanqui que son un todo, y a los europeos amenazan con sacarles de los bancos como han hecho con rusia y se vuelven unos gatitos.



Esta es la clave. Las corporaciones son el estado, que las rescata si va la cosa mal, les consigue contratos a través de la diplomacia y, por supuesto, les ordena que se retiren de un mercado si es necesario. El problema es que una cosa es no vender BMWs en Rusia durante unos años (BMW vende 50-60k coches en Rusia, será el 3% de su mercado total ) y otro que las fábricas de Baviera o de toda Alemania no puedan andar porque así lo ordena un sujeto que no se va a ver perjudicado por el parón industrial (el gas es fundamentalmente de uso industrial ).


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (29 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Lo de la Sexta no tiene nombre:



La secta pedófila Satanista


----------



## eL PERRO (29 Mar 2022)

nx- dijo:


> La Horda está en la mierda @eL PERRO



La horda ES LA MIERDA. Estarlo, implica temporalidad. Y ellos lo estan siempre, porque lo son


----------



## apocalippsis (29 Mar 2022)

Diogenes42 dijo:


> A ese NLAW no le ha dado tiempo a armarse. Necesita al menos 20 metros para ello. El ucro que lo ha disparado ha hecho el canelo.
> Si ese NLAW hubiera estallado en condiciones, ese T-72 hubiera quedado inservible



Osea que los subnormales recogen en ciudades armas que no funcionan, ¿quien es mas subnormal el que dispara o el que se las envia ?


----------



## Salamandra (29 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Si, eso decian por aquí en el 2014. Que era una jugada y que tods se veria más adelante...........al final lo que se ha visto es que dejar hacer a lo que lleva es a problemas más gordos.
> 
> Infravalorais a los yanquis. Yo no dejo que mis simpatias influyan. Los gobiernos europeos no son autonomos, y NO LES van a dejar pagar en rublos. Esa es mi apuesta, espero equivocarme y que sea una victoria rusa, pero creo que los yanquis lo van a impedir como sea. si no lo impidieran seria el principio de la caida REAL del dolar. La impresora les sostiene, antes bombardean el Eliseo, y liquidan el gobierno aleman que ahí tienen aun tropas de ocupación.



Mas que bombardear, yo creo que la extorsión va por las vergúenzas que cada gobierno esconde y que los servicios secretos de los países líderes recogen puntualmente.

La información es poder.

Pero todo puede ser ¿Pero no llegaríamos a tener apagones? ¿Se arriesgarían a éso?. Que comprarán mucho menos si, tienes razón pero ¿Con eso basta a medio plazo?

Sería destrozar mucha industria en Alemania, por ejemplo.

¿Aunque después de ver que quien e el sucesor del fondo de pensiones Noruego... pues quien te va a quitar la razón?

Desde luego argumento a considerar. Sin razones ocultas no se entiende nada desde hace demasiado tiempo.


----------



## Fmercury1980 (29 Mar 2022)

¿Y qué pasará con Jersón y el puerto de Berziansk, salida de Ucrania al Mar de Azov?


----------



## Roedr (29 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Esta es la clave. *Las corporaciones son el estado,* que las rescata si va la cosa mal, les consigue contratos a través de la diplomacia y, por supuesto, les ordena que se retiren de un mercado si es necesario. El problema es que una cosa es no vender BMWs en Rusia durante unos años y otro que las fábricas de Baviera no puedan andar porque así lo ordena un sujeto que no se va a ver perjudicado por el parón industrial (el gas es fundamentalmente de uso industrial ).



Es muy triste reconocerlo, pero en esta guerra esto ha quedado clarinete. Al final, whatshup, facebook, twitter, McDonalds, etc, etc. no son más que vectores del imperio USA. Han respondido como un sólo hombre ante la llamada de arrebate de Biden. Si fueran realmente independientes cada una de estas empresas habría hecho lo que saliera de la chola.


----------



## Abstenuto (29 Mar 2022)

"Konashenkov también dijo que la aviación operativa y táctica rusa golpeó 68 instalaciones militares de Ucrania durante la noche, incluidos cuatro sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, incluidos tres Buk-M1 y un complejo Osa."

El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación de Rusia anunció la destrucción de una gran base de combustible ucraniana cerca de Rivne por misiles de crucero - TRK Zvezda Novosti, 29.03.2022 (tvzvezda.ru)

Tres Buk M1 ¿Quizá por eso Rusia está siendo tacaña en el uso de la aviación, que apenas está apoyando a las fuerzas de tierra?


----------



## Roedr (29 Mar 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> ¿Y qué pasará con Jersón y el puerto de Berziansk, salida de Ucrania al Mar de Azov?



Yo creo que esos ya son historia de Ucrania. Una vez tuvieron salida al Mar de Azov.


----------



## Harman (29 Mar 2022)

Cómo ve la UE a los ucranianos y quiere utilizar a los refugiados ucranianos
Continuación del post anterior

Así es como un caricaturista francés quiere que los ucranianos pedaleen un coche francés porque se han visto afectados por los altos precios de la gasolina.

Además, varios países europeos han empezado a buscar refugiados ucranianos para venderlos como esclavos sexuales.

Karolina Wierzbinska, Homo Faber, activista de derechos humanos en una organización humanitaria de Lubin: "El primer día que me hice voluntaria, vimos a tres hombres de Italia. Buscaban mujeres hermosas de Ucrania para venderlas en el comercio sexual".

La noticia proviene no sólo de los medios de comunicación rusos, sino también de Reuters, DW, BBC

En las capturas de pantalla: la mujer buscando prostitutas y el marido buscando camarógrafos. En la última foto: Zhanna confirma que tiene "muchas chicas que conoce que trabajan, de Ucrania". Creo que es bastante obvio

t.me/surf_noise1/9701


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Mar 2022)

El analista de la CIA, Larry Johnson, sugirió que el cerco ruso de Kiev durante las últimas tres semanas tenía la intención de inmovilizar importantes recursos ucranianos para que Rusia pudiera realizar operaciones a gran escala en el este y el sur. Problema resuelto.

En su opinión, los grupos restantes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Donbass y Kharkiv se convertirán en el próximo objeto de los esfuerzos rusos. Eliminarlos es la siguiente tarea.


----------



## rejon (29 Mar 2022)

Un poco de humor no vendria mal....


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (29 Mar 2022)

Ucrania se habría quedado sin su principal depósito de reservas de combustible ubicado en Khmelnitsky, confirmado por fuentes ucranianas.

"

*Importante: como resultado del *ataque aéreo* de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas en el aeródromo de Starokonstantinov, TODAS las reservas de combustible fueron destruidas Alcalde de *la ciudad N. Melnichuk: "El enemigo destruyó por completo todas nuestras existencias de combustible y lubricantes, que recolectamos con grandes esfuerzos como reserva estratégica".

Telegram
Operación Z: Soldados de la Primavera Rusa
_*‼*_Se infligió un poderoso golpe en el aeródromo en la región de Khmelnitsky, se causaron grandes daños

"El ataque (en Starokonstantinov) fue muy grave y causó daños significativos. ... no hubo víctimas humanas", escribió el alcalde de la ciudad, N. Melnichuk.
t.me/rvvoenkor


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Mar 2022)

Ha finalizado ya la funcion o quedan mas pases ?..


----------



## Harman (29 Mar 2022)

De un suscriptor:

Un voluntario activo que enviaba voluntarios georgianos a Ucrania resultó ser un pasivo Kukuri Baramidze.
Su indicativo en el mundo gay y liberal es Domenic Mango (disponible en Facebook).

Tras recoger las donaciones de sus admiradores en forma de mujeres liberales, se fue a la mierda a Georgia.

t.me/surf_noise1/9700


----------



## Remequilox (29 Mar 2022)

Las pérdidas económicas de Ucrania por la guerra superan el billón de dólares - Diario16


El Primer Ministro ucraniano naclaró que se ha creado un registro de bienes perdidos para un cálculo detallado, parte de él funcionará a través de la "Acción", y todos podrán registrar las pérdidas causadas a su hogar




diario16.com





En resumen, cada semana de defensa numantina, le cuesta a Ucrania 1 PIB.
5 semanas de resistencia inútil, 5 PIBs.
1 día de guerra, 17 % del PIB en destrucciones civiles y militares, lucros cesantes, bienes y servicios destruidos o no prestados, salarios no devengados....
Posiblemente la mitad de toda esa destrucción de la economía hay que achacarla a auto-destrucción ucraniana, sea por estrategia de tierra quemada, sea por puro histerismo y pánico (Que vienen los rusos!!!! Vuelo un puente. Y luego los rusos ni se asoman).

Y claro, luego "eso" (el despojo que quede una vez acabe la cosa) quiere entrar en la UE, y por supuesto que a Rusia le va fantástico que la rica UE se haga cargo de la reconstrucción (por supuesto, con el ejército de ocupación ruso dentro.....)


----------



## Roedr (29 Mar 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> "Konashenkov también dijo que la aviación operativa y táctica rusa golpeó 68 instalaciones militares de Ucrania durante la noche, incluidos cuatro sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, incluidos tres Buk-M1 y un complejo Osa."
> 
> El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación de Rusia anunció la destrucción de una gran base de combustible ucraniana cerca de Rivne por misiles de crucero - TRK Zvezda Novosti, 29.03.2022 (tvzvezda.ru)
> 
> Tres Buk M1 *¿Quizá por eso Rusia está siendo tacaña en el uso de la aviación, que apenas está apoyando a las fuerzas de tierra?*



Imagino que AWACs pasando al segundo la posición de la aviación rusa a los ucranianos se lo pone complicado a los rusos.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Cómo ve la UE a los ucranianos y quiere utilizar a los refugiados ucranianos
> Continuación del post anterior
> 
> Así es como un caricaturista francés quiere que los ucranianos pedaleen un coche francés porque se han visto afectados por los altos precios de la gasolina.
> ...



Las gorroña gorroña de actrices porno y sus maridos para filmarlas, espero que alguna de las que entrevista Risto se apunte. Aunque si no pasan el casting siempre pueden trabajar anunciando yogures griegos, el acento da el pego.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Imagino que cobras como todo buen subnormal.



Pues ya sabes a la nevera por troll de la OTAN…


----------



## Roedr (29 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Las pérdidas económicas de Ucrania por la guerra superan el billón de dólares - Diario16
> 
> 
> El Primer Ministro ucraniano naclaró que se ha creado un registro de bienes perdidos para un cálculo detallado, parte de él funcionará a través de la "Acción", y todos podrán registrar las pérdidas causadas a su hogar
> ...



Nos sale más a cuenta meter a Sudáfrica en la UE que a Ucrania.


----------



## frangelico (29 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es muy triste reconocerlo, pero en esta guerra esto ha quedado clarinete. Al final, whatshup, facebook, twitter, McDonalds, etc, etc. no son más que vectores del imperio USA. Han respondido como un sólo hombre ante la llamada de arrebate de Biden. Si fueran realmente independientes cada una de estas empresas habría hecho lo que saliera de la chola.



Bueno, es que además esas "tecnológicas" son el Estado en toda su extensión. No se sabe del todo de donde facturan , si todo es publicidad es que el mercado americano es gigantesco en términos per capita o por dólar de PIb. Las otras tecnológicas, las de HW y sistemas operativos o bases de datos, directamente tienen decenas de miles de millones en contratos con el Pentágono y las agencias de inteligencia. Pero estas otras que se dedican a las redes sociales y demás es probable que directamente sean propiedad en parte de alguna agencia estatal aparte de que facturarán de ellas por la cesión de datos y esto último nos e puede saber porque las agencias de inteligencia y las policías tienen muchos contratos secretos. Las hamburguesas pies lo mismo, tienen también grandes contratos con el Pentágono y deben estar a buenas con la FDA, que lo mismo un día se levanta y decide que venden cosas poco sanas y les hace un roto. En USa hay política metida hasta en las máquinas de chocolatinas y refrescos de los institutos.


----------



## Roedr (29 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El analista de la CIA, Larry Johnson, sugirió que el cerco ruso de Kiev durante las últimas tres semanas tenía la intención de inmovilizar importantes recursos ucranianos para que Rusia pudiera realizar operaciones a gran escala en el este y el sur. Problema resuelto.
> 
> En su opinión, los grupos restantes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Donbass y Kharkiv se convertirán en el próximo objeto de los esfuerzos rusos. Eliminarlos es la siguiente tarea.



Leí por ahí que Nikolaev is Next.


----------



## rejon (29 Mar 2022)

*Los países bálticos remarcan que no hay "alternativa" a la OTAN ante la amenaza de Rusia.*
Los presidentes de Letonia, Lituania y Estonia han remarcado este martes que no hay "alternativa" a la OTAN en materia de seguridad ante la amenaza de Rusia, ejemplificada por la invasión de Ucrania, y han pedido reforzar las sanciones económicas para que Moscú vea las consecuencias de su comportamiento agresivo. Así lo han indicado *Egils Levits, presidente de Letonia*; *Gitanas Nauseda, presidente de Lituania; *y *Alar Karis, presidente de Estonia*, en una conferencia virtual organizada por el centro de estudios Atlantic Council de Washington.
"Para Letonia, no hay alternativa a la OTAN, es la alianza defensiva más poderosa del mundo", ha señalado Levits. Las tres repúblicas bálticas se sumaron a la OTAN hace 18 años y consideran esa adhesión como una garantía de seguridad y estabilidad. Por su parte, Nauseda, el presidente lituano, reconoció que la actual invasión rusa de Ucrania provoca "sentimientos contradictorios". "Por un lado, nos sentimos seguros. Por otro, vulnerables. La amenaza de Rusia está ahí", ha asegurado al referirse a la guerra desencadenada por Moscú contra Ucrania.
*Aunque los tres líderes aplauden la unidad mostrada por la comunidad internacional y apoyaron las duras sanciones económicas contra Moscú, han urgido a aumentar la presión.*


----------



## Fmercury1980 (29 Mar 2022)

Creo que hay una GRAN diferencia, si como consecuencia de las conversaciones, Rusia sigue reteniendo su corredor hasta Crimea o no lo hace.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Mar 2022)

Mekzynski, jefe de la delegación rusa: Ucrania abandona su plan de regresar a Crimea y Donbass por medios militares, y la Propuesta sobre Garantías de Seguridad de la parte ucraniana no se aplica a Crimea y la región de Donbass. Rusia no tiene ninguna objeción a la adhesión de Ucrania a la Unión Europea, Ucrania ha prometido no unirse a ninguna alianza militar, y la propuesta de Ucrania es un paso constructivo hacia un compromiso que Rusia *considerará*.


----------



## mazuste (29 Mar 2022)

EEUU coordina actualmente una expulsión masiva de diplomáticos rusos de los países de la UE.
La UE no hace más que confirmar lo que ya Lavrov dijo ayer: que es "_*una dictadura colectiva*_
* dirigida por el Imperio de EEUU. Los pueblos que viven en la UE deben rebelarse o convertirse*
_* en esclavos."*_


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Mar 2022)

Las fuerzas especiales regresaron del ataque y mostraron los trofeos capturados cerca de Chernigov.
En la foto, los sistemas antitanque NLAW sueco-británicos, los lanzagranadas AT-4 suecos, un dron de reconocimiento Fury derribado y sistemas de comunicaciones de la empresa Telekart-Pribor de Odessa.
@RVvoenkr


----------



## mirkoxx (29 Mar 2022)

29/03/22. Una nota del periodista militar Roman Saponkov.


“ Deja el pánico.
1. Prácticamente no hay ofensiva cerca de Kiev, Chernigov y Sumy. Tenían la esperanza de que tomarían el ataque a lo "caballería ligera", como en 2014. Pero no funcionó.
2. La agrupación debe rotarse y aumentarse. Estas son reservas adicionales.
3. El plan de 2014 no funcionó. En una primera etapa, aquellos territorios que lograron ocupar fue con mucha suerte. Ahora se debe luchar en toda regla. Y esto significa combate de armas combinadas y nivelado, de lo contrario nada. Atacar en todas las direcciones no es realista.
4. El primer paso es rematar la agrupación en el Donbass. También, es realista recolectar otras 15-20 mil reservas y las cosas serán más divertidas. Luego Zaporozhye, Nikolaev y Odessa. No será posible aumentar la agrupación en todas las direcciones.
5. No puedes comunicarte con Nikolaev desde el sur. Está el delta del río Bug del Sur, no hay margen de maniobra. Debe acercarse desde Zaporozhye y Kryvyi Rih. De lo contrario, las distancias allí son tales que el enemigo mantiene bajo control de fuego una estrecha línea de suministro desde el mismo Kherson.
6. Cerca de Nikolaev y Odessa, se asienta una poderosa agrupación enemiga, la segunda más grande después del Donbass. Además, desde allí partieron unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y la defensa territorial de Kherson. Como resultado, las unidades ligeras de la fuerza rusa hacen a un lado al segundo grupo más grande allí. Y si se hacen a un lado con éxito, nadie puede meter la nariz en Kherson.
7. La agrupación cerca de Nikolaev es agresiva, es imposible dejarla en la retaguardia. No hay recursos para acabar simultáneamente con la agrupación en el Donbass y en Nikolaev, e incluso ir a Kiev. Por lo tanto, nos enfocamos en la dirección sur.

Esto no es una retirada, es una revisión de la doctrina. Nadie va a ninguna parte".





Сводки от ополчения Новороссии | VK


Подписывайтесь на нас в "Телеграм": https://t.me/swodki Ежедневные сводки по боевой ситуации от военкоров, ополченцев и очевидцев событий, а также




m.vk.com


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (29 Mar 2022)

Alarmas de ataque aéreo en Kiev, Poltava, Zaporozhye, Vinnytsia, Cherkasy, Kirovograd, Odessa, Khmelnytsky, Volyn, Zhytomyr.


----------



## apocalippsis (29 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Reino Unido desconfía del anuncio de Rusia sobre la reducción de ataques a Kiev y Chernigov.*
> Gran Bretaña quiere ver una retirada total de las fuerzas rusas de Ucrania y juzgará los pasos hacia un posible acuerdo de paz con acciones y no con palabras, ha dicho este martes el portavoz del primer ministro Boris Johnson. Cuando se le preguntó si Johnson se sintió alentado por la promesa de Rusia de reducir las operaciones militares en Kiev y el norte de Ucrania como un paso para generar confianza, el portavoz de Johnson dijo que *"juzgaremos a Putin y su régimen por sus acciones, no por sus palabras". *
> "Ha habido una cierta reducción en los bombardeos rusos alrededor de Kiev, en gran parte porque las fuerzas ucranianas han hecho retroceder con éxito las ofensivas rusas en el noroeste de la ciudad", ha dicho a los periodistas. *"Pero la lucha continúa. Hay intensos bombardeos en Mariupol y otras áreas. Así que no queremos ver nada menos que una retirada completa de las fuerzas rusas del territorio ucraniano"*, ha concluido el portavoz de Boris Johnson.



¿Y ati no te da verguenza que los anglosionistas dirijan algo? Buenos nukes os mereceis..........los judios tienen miedo, Israel se va a tomar por culo en cero coma.............. y no por Rusia sino que los iranies TIENEN DERECHO A NUKES TAMBIEN.


----------



## crocodile (29 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Kadyrov:
> *"No tendrán sentido las negociaciones en Turquía, es necesario llevar al final lo que se ha iniciado"*



Este habla claro, están jugandose la vida miles de chechenos pata que luego se retiren por los pasteleos


----------



## rejon (29 Mar 2022)

*Bélgica e Irlanda expulsan a diplomáticos rusos a los que atribuyen funciones de espionaje.*
*Bélgica ha expulsado a 21 diplomáticos rusos por supuesto espionaje y amenazas a la seguridad,* ha dicho este martes el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores a Reuters. Trabajaban en la embajada de Moscú en Bruselas y en el consulado en Amberes. Todos estaban acreditados como diplomáticos pero estaban trabajando en operaciones de espionaje e influencia, ha dicho un portavoz del ministerio.
También* Irlanda ha pedido a cuatro altos funcionarios de la embajada rusa que abandonen el país*, ha anunciado este martes el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores en un comunicado. "Esto se debe a que sus actividades no han estado de acuerdo con las normas internacionales de conducta diplomática", afirma el texto.


----------



## Zappa (29 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Mekzynski, jefe de la delegación rusa: Ucrania abandona su plan de regresar a Crimea y Donbass por medios militares, y la Propuesta sobre Garantías de Seguridad de la parte ucraniana no se aplica a Crimea y la región de Donbass. Rusia no tiene ninguna objeción a la adhesión de Ucrania a la Unión Europea, Ucrania ha prometido no unirse a ninguna alianza militar, y la propuesta de Ucrania es un paso constructivo hacia un compromiso que Rusia *considerará*.



Qué curioso que ahora que han empezado a reventar el dólar por las costuras

*Ucrania, Odessa, el Donbass y su puta madre SE LA SUDA A RUSIA*

¿Que se quieren unir a la UE y a la OTAN?

Cómo si quieren poner a Zelensky en traje de travelo de presidente de la UE.

Da igual ya.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (29 Mar 2022)

*Nuevos detalles sobre la propuesta de Ucrania para garantizar su seguridad.*
La delegación de Ucrania ha presentado a la de Rusia una propuesta para un futuro acuerdo de paz basado en garantías de seguridad vinculantes que permitirían a otros países intervenir si el país es atacado. *Esas garantías de intervención debería ser similares al artículo 5 de la OTAN*, que compromete a los miembros de la alianza a defenderse entre sí en caso de que uno sea atacado. *Ese acuerdo, ha señalado la delegación de Ucrania, sólo sería posible tras un alto el fuego y la retirada de las tropas rusas a las posiciones anteriores a la invasión.*
El asesor presidencial de Ucrania, Mykhailo Podolyak, ha detallado el mecanismo para su puesta en marcha en caso de que Moscú lo acepte. "Primero habrá un referéndum, todos los ciudadanos de Ucrania expresarán su posición. A esto le seguirá la ratificación en todos los países garantes y en el Parlamento de Ucrania", ha explicado ante los medios.
*La delegación de Ucrania se ha mostrado dispuesta, en paralelo, a un compromiso de neutralidad y a no albergar fuerzas militares extranjeras*. La situación de Crimea, anexionada de facto por Rusia en 2014, se recogería en una cláusula separada con el compromiso de mantener conversaciones en los próximos 15 años. "Mientras las negociaciones están en curso, Rusia y Ucrania no usarán la fuerza militar para resolver el problema ", ha explicado sobre su propuesta otro delegado ucraniano, Oleksandr Chaly.


----------



## mazuste (29 Mar 2022)

Me parece que Rusia, en estas "negociaciones", simplemente está participando en el espectáculo.
Saben que esta es una guerra por poderes entre EE.UU. y Rusia. Las verdaderas negociaciones,
al final del día, se llevarían a cabo con los factores USAnos. Rusia lo sabe. Ahora bien, ignoramos
el plan de juego de Rusia. Que, por supuesto, no incluirá someterse.


----------



## Arraki (29 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Me acabo de pasar por el hilo oficial de la guerra en forocoches y allí están convencidos que los ukros van a copar a los rusos



Como testigo de lo que pasó y sigue pasando en el hilo de Forocoches.

Yo soy muy mal pensado con estas cosas y creo que en forocoches "alguien" tuvo muchas facilidades para crear una plataforma de propaganda y de relato único.

La primera noche literalmente aparecieron decenas de cuentas que no habían seguido ninguno de los hilos de guerras y conflictos anteriores imponiendo una visión única de la guerra y reportando las cuentas de todo aquel que osara argumentar o publicar información no alienada. A esas cuentas nuevas y que nadie conocía se unieron los OTANfilicos de los hilos habituales quedando un hilo de magia y fantasía super bonito que dura hasta el día de hoy.

Obviamente muchas cuentas bien fueron baneadas, bien se hastiaron de pegarse contra un muro y simplemente desaparecieron del hilo, porque el hilo en si es una guardería de puro hooliganismo donde se premia al que mayor tontería suelta. 

A día de hoy la mayoría de esas cuentas que hicieron el trabajo sucio simplemente desaparecieron, quedando unas pocas cuentas desconocidas pero que en este caso han cogido un protagonismo exacerbado y continuo.

Mi teoría es que en Burbuja no se planteó la misma estrategia porque aquí ya había una comunidad informada y activa que iba a desenmascarar a todos esos paracaidistas que de la noche a la mañana inundaron el foro. Allí el tema de la guerra del Donbass estaba aparcado por no decir muerto.


----------



## Alvin Red (29 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El analista de la CIA, Larry Johnson, sugirió que el cerco ruso de Kiev durante las últimas tres semanas tenía la intención de inmovilizar importantes recursos ucranianos para que Rusia pudiera realizar operaciones a gran escala en el este y el sur. Problema resuelto.
> 
> En su opinión, los grupos restantes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Donbass y Kharkiv se convertirán en el próximo objeto de los esfuerzos rusos. Eliminarlos es la siguiente tarea.



Eso se lo ha copiado de mi  
Ya hace días que dije eso, vaya analista que haya tardado tanto en verlo.


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (29 Mar 2022)

nosvamosalamierda dijo:


> Tengo claro que oro físico, nada de papelitos



Muchacho, hay que ser muy tonto para creer que un gitano "lleno de oros" va a tener _algún día_ más capacidad de compra que cualquier funcionario en categoría de entrada. Desde luego yo no se de donde sacáis semejantes chorradas.
No habéis acabado el bachiller y os creéis Rupert Murdoch


----------



## Decimus (29 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Los mayores no lo pueden atravesar sino van acompañados, ya os llega la hora.......pijiprogres.



que hora gilipollas? tu con tu hachita? con tu brazo alambre?


----------



## Billy Ray (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Decimus (29 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> El triple que tu madre en las rotondas.



Jajajajaj el rublo está fatal con el cambio de moneda


----------



## arriondas (29 Mar 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> Creo que hay una GRAN diferencia, si como consecuencia de las conversaciones, Rusia sigue reteniendo su corredor hasta Crimea o no lo hace.



Probablemente lo retenga. Y veremos si Kharkov y Nikolaev también entran ahí


----------



## apocalippsis (29 Mar 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> que hora gilipollas? tu con tu hachita? con tu brazo alambre?



En las ostias que te voy a meter en la gasolinera maricon........


----------



## Fmercury1980 (29 Mar 2022)

No sé cómo quedará configurado territorialmente el sureste de Ucrania como consecuencia de las negociaciones, pero por lo pronto, *el rublo ha sido introducido en Jersón y Zaporiyia*. Así lo confirma el Banco Central de Ucrania en una nota de prensa, en la que denuncia las actividades al respecto del Banco Central de la Federación de Rusia:









РФ намагається ввести в обіг рублі у тимчасово захоплених українських містах


Ворог намагається запровадити на тимчасово захоплених територіях України обіг рубля, що порушує міжнародні конвенції і має бути враховано у позовах до міжнародних судів



www.epravda.com.ua


----------



## ProfeInsti (29 Mar 2022)

Se planea la llegada a Ucrania de Tropas Internacionales de:

*Polonia - Turquía - Israel - Canadá.*


----------



## frangelico (29 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Imagino que AWACs pasando al segundo la posición de la aviación rusa a los ucranianos se lo pone complicado a los rusos.



No se yo si llega a tanto el alcance. El problema es que Ucrania es grande y los AWACS están al Oeste, bueno, quizá por Turquía salga alguno que patruole el Mar Negro y algo del sur abarque.


----------



## rejon (29 Mar 2022)

*El ministro turco de Exteriores considera que ha habido avances y abre la puerta a un futuro encuentro entre Putin y Zelenski.*
El ministro turco de Asuntos Exteriores ha afirmado que las *negociaciones de paz entre Rusia y Urania *han experimentado este martes el progreso más significativo desde que comenzaron. El representante de Turquía, país que ejerce como anfitrión de esta ronda, ha saludado que *las posiciones entre los delegados de Moscú y Kiev se hayan aproximado ligeramente*, informa la agencia Reuters.
En una comparecencia en Estambul, Mevlut Cavusoglu ha mostrado su esperanza en que los dos países alcancen un compromiso y un entendimiento común sobre ciertos temas y ha dicho que la guerra debe terminar lo antes posible. *También ha adelantado que se esperaba que los ministros de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania y Rusia discutieran "temas más difíciles" en una fecha posterior, y agregó que los líderes de los dos países podrían reunirse posteriormente.*


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (29 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Se planea la llegada a Ucrania de Tropas Internacionales de:
> 
> *Polonia - Turquía - Israel - Canadá.*



*Te lo ha dicho tu vecina mientras se ponía la cuarta dosis.*
A que si Wapíssssimaaaaaa!!!


----------



## rejon (29 Mar 2022)

*La reacción de Biden a la desescalada anunciada por Rusia en Ucrania: "Veremos"*
El presidente de Estados Unidos ha afirmado este martes que falta por ver si Rusia lleva a la acción *su anuncio de que va a reducir sus operaciones militares en Ucrania*. Biden ha dicho que Washington y sus aliados continuarán con fuertes sanciones y ayuda para Ucrania.
*"Veremos si siguen adelante con lo que están sugiriendo",* ha asegurado Biden a los periodistas en la Casa Blanca tras su reunión con Lee Hsien Loong, primer ministro de Singapur. "Vamos a seguir vigilando de cerca lo que está pasando", ha comentado el presidente de Estados Unidos.


----------



## ProfeInsti (29 Mar 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> *Te lo ha dicho tu vecina mientras se ponía la cuarta dosis.*
> A que si Wapíssssimaaaaaa!!!



Espera unos días igual te llevas una sorpresa.....


----------



## Alvin Red (29 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Me parece que Rusia, en estas "negociaciones", simplemente está participando en el espectáculo.
> Saben que esta es una guerra por poderes entre EE.UU. y Rusia. Las verdaderas negociaciones,
> al final del día, se llevarían a cabo con los factores USAnos. Rusia lo sabe. Ahora bien, ignoramos
> el plan de juego de Rusia. Que, por supuesto, no incluirá someterse.



Estas negociaciones son simplemente un paripé de cara a los occidentales para que el pago en rublos de gas no se vea como una claudicación, ahí dirán misa si quieren pero los rusos seguirán a lo suyo que es la desmantelación de Ucrania hasta que realmente no sea una amenaza.

Conquistar Kiev no entra aun en sus planes, esperan a que caiga el este y centro donde están los más radicales y dejar el ejercito ucraniano reducido hasta limites extremos, entonces verán si entran en Kiev.


----------



## explorador (29 Mar 2022)

A ver qué pasa, ¿quien cederá?


----------



## Decimus (29 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> En las ostias que te voy a meter en la gasolinera maricon........



que ostias payaso? jaajaj venga si mami te tiene preparada la merienda


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Mar 2022)

Resultados actuales de la desnazificación de Ucrania. En la lista de liquidados sólo están los líderes y los nazis más odiosos. No se recopila información de los mindundis.


----------



## mazuste (29 Mar 2022)

*"...El movimiento hacia el este y el oeste de Kiev era, como he dicho desde hace tiempo, una finta*
_* para fijar las unidades móviles ucranianas alrededor de su capital. La finta ya no es necesaria, 
ya que el ejército ucraniano ha perdido su movilidad. Las tropas rusas de los alrededores de Kiev 
y Chernigov se retirarán en su mayoría, probablemente hasta Chernóbil, donde una parte de ellas 
podrá tomar posiciones defensivas, mientras que la mayoría de las unidades desplegadas alrededor *_
*de Kiev se trasladarán de nuevo a Bielorrusia y Rusia para nuevas operaciones en el este de Ucrania..."*

Situación en Ucrania - Se desarrolla la segunda parte de la operación militar rusa


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Se planea la llegada a Ucrania de Tropas Internacionales de:
> 
> *Polonia - Turquía - Israel - Canadá.*



Esos son tropas de la OTAN, menos Israel…no veo yo eso.

Ya es Ucrania país de la OTAN?


----------



## rejon (29 Mar 2022)

*La República separatista de Donetsk, respaldada por Moscú, podría considerar unirse a Rusia.*
La autoproclamada República Popular de Donetsk, respaldada por Rusia y situada en el este de Ucrania, podría considerar unirse a Rusia una vez que controle toda esta región, informa este martes su agencia de noticias citando al líder separatista Denis Pushilin. *"En cuanto a unirse a la Federación Rusa, en cuanto al deseo y la aspiración, se han rastreado claramente desde 2014: el deseo de estar en Rusia"*, ha dicho Pushilin.
Estos comentarios se producen *dos días después de que el líder de la otra región rebelde del este de Ucrania respaldada por Rusia, Lugansk, dijera que podría celebrar un referéndum para unirse a Rusia*. El Gobierno de Ucrania respondió que cualquier voto de este tipo no tendría base legal y desencadenaría una respuesta internacional más fuerte.


----------



## nosvamosalamierda (29 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Como testigo de lo que pasó y sigue pasando en el hilo de Forocoches.
> 
> Yo soy muy mal pensado con estas cosas y creo que en forocoches "alguien" tuvo muchas facilidades para crear una plataforma de propaganda y de relato único.
> 
> ...




Como con el tema del COVID básicamente.


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Mar 2022)

Sistema de defensa aérea ucraniano PU S-300 capturado


----------



## apocalippsis (29 Mar 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> que ostias payaso? jaajaj venga si mami te tiene preparada la merienda



Vete para Ucrania puta mierda, ¡¡¡¡¡ Ah si que tu eres un sin cojones !!!!!!! si estais muy calados.......


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## nosvamosalamierda (29 Mar 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> Muchacho, hay que ser muy tonto para creer que un gitano "lleno de oros" va a tener _algún día_ más capacidad de compra que cualquier funcionario en categoría de entrada. Desde luego yo no se de donde sacáis semejantes chorradas.
> No habéis acabado el bachiller y os creéis Rupert Murdoch




Llegado el momento, el papel HIPER devaluado que llamas dinero FIAT, pasará a mejor vida y tu cuenta bancaria de funcionario pasará a valer nada.

tendrás las propiedades que tengas si el gobierno decide no expropiártelas.


La frase del final sobra, para que la metes.


----------



## crocodile (29 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Los follayankees se pajearan con el relato, sus ídolos carniceros son dioses


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Mar 2022)

Según el DPR, desde el comienzo de la operación el 24 de febrero hasta el 29 de marzo, 452 soldados y oficiales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se rindieron a las tropas de la república.


----------



## rejon (29 Mar 2022)

*Putin reconoce a Macron "avances" con Ucrania pero se niega a levantar el cerco de Mariupol.*
El presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, ha reconocido "avances" en las negociaciones con Ucrania, en una conversación telefónica con su homólogo francés, Emmanuel Macron, al tiempo que se ha mantenido inflexible sobre su voluntad de continuar con la ofensiva en el este de ese país.
Según indican fuentes del Elíseo, Putin ha asegurado que* no está dispuesto a renunciar a sus objetivos militares en Ucrania, en particular en Mariupol, y se ha negado a levantar el cerco a esa ciudad*. Macron mantendrá en las próximas horas una conversación con el presidente ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski, para escuchar su versión sobre los contactos con Rusia que tuvieron lugar en Turquía.


----------



## Tales. (29 Mar 2022)

Oye Mariupol no tendría que haber caído hace como diez días?  

Es parte del plan como la elegante finta para fijar a las tropas ucras en Kiev? Fijar al batallón Azov quizás?


----------



## lasoziedad (29 Mar 2022)

*VOX se opone a retirar la llave de oro de Madrid a Putin*

*El Ayuntamiento retiró la medalla al presidente de Rusia. Se le entregó en 2006.
Todos los grupos votaron a favor salvo VOX, que dice que la llave era para "el pueblo ruso".*

Actualizado a: 29 de marzo de 2022 20:05 CEST









El *Ayuntamiento de Madrid ha decidido* en el último pleno la *retirada de la llave de oro* de la ciudad que le fue otorgada al Presidente de Rusia, *Vladimir* *Putin*, en el año 2006 por el que fuese alcalde de la capital española en aquel periodo, Alberto Ruiz Gallardón.

La iniciativa ha salido adelante con el apoyo de todo el Consistorio madrileño, a excepción de VOX, que ha votado en contra de la propuesta impulsada por Más Madrid. Así justificó la decisión el líder de la formación en el Ayuntamiento, *Javier Ortega-Smith*. “Todo el apoyo de nuestro grupo al pueblo ucraniano, pero *no estamos de acuerdo en la retirada porque no se le entregó a Putin, sino al pueblo ruso*, que no tiene la culpa de tener a un tirano al frente del país”.

Además, Ortega-Smith reiteró su apoyo al pueblo ucraniano, ante la invasión iniciada por los rusos el pasado 24 de febrero. "*Todo nuestro apoyo al pueblo ucraniano, que ha visto socavada su soberanía nacional* y sus fronteras, que es lo que nosotros defendemos". De esta manera, y sin contar a VOX, votaron a favor de la propuesta Más Madrid, PP, Ciudadanos, PSOE y Grupo Mixto, formado por tres ediles de Más Madrid que dejaron el partido.

Por su parte Rita Maestre, portavoz de Más Madrid en el Ayuntamiento, justificó de esta manera la decisión de retirar la llave de oro al presidente ruso. "*Putin representa todo aquello contra lo que luchamos: un régimen autocrático, criminal y corrupto* que es incapaz de soportar el pluralismo político y mediático".

Sin embargo, la propuesta no queda ahí, ya que incluye realizar una *petición al Gobierno central para tener acceso a los bienes e inmuebles de los oligarcas rusos* en la capital, con el objetivo de poder bloquear cualquier operación que quieran realizar con ellos; el *derecho a la vivienda de los refugiados* a través de la Empresa Municipal de la Vivienda y Suelo (EMVS), y garantías para asegurar la *escolarización de los niños ucranianos* que lleguen a Madrid.

*Juan Guaidó**, el último en recibir la llave de oro*

Un reconocimiento que en su momento *le fue atribuida al líder del Kremlin por la solidaridad expresada por el pueblo ruso y por la embajada del país* presidido por Putin ante los atentados del 11-M del año 2004. “Madrid no olvida la solidaridad del pueblo ruso con las víctimas del terror que irrumpió en la vida de nuestra ciudad una mañana de marzo”, defendió Gallardón.

Sin embargo, Putin no ha sido el único que ha recibido esta condecoración otorgada por el Ayuntamiento de Madrid. *El último en recibir la llave de oro fue Juan Guaidó en el año 2020*, por parte del actual regidor, *José Luis Martínez-Almeida*, debido a su defensa de una Venezuela “democrática, libre y próspera” ante el Gobierno de Nicolás Maduro. Otras personalidades que cuentan con esta distinción son Cristina Fernández de Kirchner, Evo Morales, Sebastián Piñera, Moon-Jae In o Benedicto XVI, entre otros.


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (29 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Resultados actuales de la desnazificación de Ucrania. En la lista de liquidados sólo están los líderes y los nazis más odiosos. No se recopila información de los mindundis.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004723
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004724
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004726



Putos pedófilos Nazis, allá donde estén llenos de larvas. Pudranse


----------



## NPI (29 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> ya dijo un general que habia que bombardear Barcelona cada 50 años
> 
> desde que el Caudillo les dio su ultima dosis de jarabe ya han pasado mas de 80 y por lo visto va siendo hora de mandarles otro recordatorio



Baldomero Espartero, Barcelona, 3 de diciembre de 1842


> "Por el bien de España, hay que *bombardear Barcelona* una vez *cada cincuenta años*".


----------



## apocalippsis (29 Mar 2022)

Tiene pinta de esta de las que salen enseñando las tetas si hace falta de Ucrania diciendo que es todo machista cuando les interesa


----------



## arriondas (29 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *"...El movimiento hacia el este y el oeste de Kiev era, como he dicho desde hace tiempo, una finta*
> _* para fijar las unidades móviles ucranianas alrededor de su capital. La finta ya no es necesaria,
> ya que el ejército ucraniano ha perdido su movilidad. Las tropas rusas de los alrededores de Kiev
> y Chernigov se retirarán en su mayoría, probablemente hasta Chernóbil, donde una parte de ellas
> ...



Pues creo que tengo que decirlo: ajedrez... 

Al final era lo que decían algunos foreros. Las tropas al norte de Kiev y junto a Chernigov era precisamente un señuelo, para tener distraidos a los ucros mientras les destruían aeródromos, depósitos de combustible, y de armas. No podían enviar los contingentes que protegían la capital a otros lugares. Ahora comienza la segunda fase de la operación.


----------



## .Kaikus (29 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Te has olvidado de leer la última frase "... que consideramos un paso constructivo*, por supuesto no son suficientes para alcanzar un compromiso por ahora", Medinsky* "



Las negociaciones concluiran cuando la tropas rusas esten a pocos kilometros de Leopolis.


----------



## rejon (29 Mar 2022)

*Un comandante estadounidense de la OTAN confirma el cambio de dinámica de Rusia cerca de Kiev.*
El principal comandante de la OTAN y jefe del Comando Europeo de EEUU (EUCOM), el general Tod Wolters, ha confirmado este martes que se está produciendo "un cambio de dinámicas" por parte de Rusia en las inmediaciones de Kiev, lo que podría indicar un posible repliegue ruso al calor de las negociaciones. En una comparecencia ante el comité de Servicios Armados del Senado de EEUU, el senador republicano Roger Wicker preguntó a Wolters acerca de su evaluación de la situación sobre el terreno.* "Puedo verificar que los comentarios que usted ha hecho respecto al cambio de dinámicas sobre el terreno en la vecindad de Kiev es exactamente lo que estamos viendo desde la perspectiva de EUCOM"*, ha dicho el general, sin ofrecer más detalles.
Este comandante de la OTAN ha dibujado durante su comparecencia el mapa del "estancamiento ruso" en Ucrania y su progreso hacia Kiev.* "En general puedo decir que el impulso por el norte de los rusos y hacia el sur en dirección a Kiev sigue paralizado, no han hecho, de acuerdo a nuestras mejores estimaciones, ningún progreso apreciable desde el punto de visto geográfico en las últimas 24 o 36 horas",* ha precisado.
Sobre la situación en el sur del país, el general detalló que "parece" que los rusos están sufriendo menos resistencia por parte de los ucranianos que en el norte. Ha agregado que EEUU no dispone de datos que corroboren que Rusia haya tomado la localidad de Jersón que, de acuerdo a la información que tiene, continúa siendo disputada. *Sobre Mariupol, ha descartado que los rusos hayan alcanzado su centro*. "Tenemos todas las indicaciones de que Mariupol será defendida" por los ucranianos, ha zanjado.


----------



## .Kaikus (29 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Sería buen momento de que algún empresario valeroso, vendiera por internet todo tipo de cosas con la Z, eso sí, tendría que echarle muchos cojones, qué sé yo si no correría peligro su negocio.



Prohibieron los parches y las banderitas del ISIS, esto es lo mismo.

PD- Llegaron incluso a incautar monedas de oro, compradas legalmente en internet, que acuño el Estado Islamico.


----------



## crocodile (29 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Espera unos días igual te llevas una sorpresa.....



La sorpresa te la puedes llevar tu si los otanicos le inflan mucho los cojones a los rusos os creéis que Rusia es Iraq y que pueden masacrar a su país sin consecuencias y no es así.


----------



## Nico (29 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Lo tiene jodido Rusia, no es que reduzcan operaciones en Kiev, es que no tienen fuerzas para seguir. Rusia va a sufrir una derrota muy humillante




Tú con el ajedrez bien, ¿verdad?


----------



## explorador (29 Mar 2022)

Fuegos artificales en Rusia, a 40 kms de la frontera con Ucrania


----------



## Mitrofán (29 Mar 2022)

en suiza, país que no se anda con tonterías, son cooficiales en toda la confederación el francés, el alemán y el italiano. sin embargo la única lengua estrictamente suiza ("propia" que diría un tontolculo), el rético, no es oficial más que en los cantones donde se habla.


----------



## NPI (29 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Ucrania, Dmitry Kuleba,
> habló sobre las próximas negociaciones entre Ucrania y Rusia
> en Estambul. Entre otras cosas que ya conocemos:
> 
> ...



Ya se encarga el SBU ucropiteco de hacer limpieza después.


----------



## NEKRO (29 Mar 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Otro ejemplo de neolenguaje, este pasaria a llamarse Masinger S...



¿Ahora eres sudaca?

No me he reido más que una vez que fui a comer a un restaurante de carretera en el que todo el personal era panchito, veo la pizarra y veo

MERLUSA REVOSADA.


----------



## Billy Ray (29 Mar 2022)

_1/ La guerra de las flechas: un manual. Para todos aquellos que se rascan la cabeza confundidos, o que desempolvan sus uniformes de gala para el desfile de la victoria ucraniana en Kiev, por las noticias sobre el "cambio estratégico" de Rusia, tal vez quieran volver a familiarizarse con los conceptos militares básicos.
2/ La guerra de maniobras es un buen punto de partida. Entienda que Rusia comenzó su "operación militar especial" con un severo déficit de personal-200.000 atacantes para unos 600.000 defensores (o más). El clásico conflicto de desgaste nunca fue una opción. La victoria rusa requería maniobras.
3/ La guerra de maniobra es más psicológica que física y se centra más en el nivel operativo que en el táctico. La maniobra es un movimiento relacional, es decir, cómo se despliegan y mueven las fuerzas en relación con el adversario. La maniobra rusa en la primera fase de su operación apoya esto.
4/ Los rusos necesitaban configurar el campo de batalla en su beneficio. Para ello, necesitaban controlar cómo empleaba Ucrania sus fuerzas numéricamente superiores, al tiempo que distribuían su propio poder de combate, más pequeño, para cumplir mejor este objetivo.
5/ Estratégicamente, para facilitar la capacidad de maniobra entre los frentes sur, central y norte, Rusia necesitaba asegurar un puente terrestre entre Crimea y Rusia. La toma de la ciudad costera de Mariupol era fundamental para este esfuerzo. Rusia ha cumplido esta tarea.
6/ Mientras se desarrollaba esta compleja operación, Rusia tenía que impedir que Ucrania maniobrara con sus fuerzas numéricamente superiores de manera que interrumpiera la operación de Mariupol. Esto implicó el uso de varias operaciones estratégicas de apoyo: las huellas, las operaciones de fijación y el ataque en profundidad.
7/ El concepto de finta es sencillo: una fuerza militar que se ve como preparándose para atacar un lugar determinado, o que realmente lleva a cabo un ataque, con el propósito de engañar a un oponente para que comprometa recursos en respuesta a las acciones percibidas o reales.
8/ El uso de la finta desempeñó un papel importante en la Tormenta del Desierto, donde las fuerzas anfibias de los marines amenazaron la costa kuwaití, obligando a Irak a defenderse de un ataque que nunca se produjo, y donde la 1ª División de Caballería atacó realmente Wadi Al Batin para inmovilizar a la Guardia Republicana.
9/ Los rusos hicieron un amplio uso de la finta en Ucrania, con fuerzas anfibias frente a Odessa que congelaron a las fuerzas ucranianas allí, y un importante ataque de finta hacia Kiev que obligó a Ucrania a reforzar sus fuerzas allí. Ucrania nunca pudo reforzar sus fuerzas en el este.
10/ Las operaciones de fijación también eran críticas. Ucrania había reunido entre 60.000 y 100.000 soldados en el este, frente a Donbas. Rusia llevó a cabo un amplio ataque de fijación diseñado para mantener a estas fuerzas totalmente comprometidas e incapaces de maniobrar con respecto a otras operaciones rusas.
11/ Durante la Tormenta del Desierto, se ordenó a dos Divisiones de Marines que llevaran a cabo ataques de fijación similares contra las fuerzas iraquíes desplegadas a lo largo de la frontera kuwaití-saudí, inmovilizando un número significativo de hombres y material que no pudo ser utilizado para contrarrestar el ataque principal estadounidense en el oeste.
12/ El ataque de fijación ruso inmovilizó la principal concentración de fuerzas ucranianas en el este, y las alejó de Mariupol, que fue invertida y reducida. Las operaciones de apoyo desde Crimea contra Kherson ampliaron el puente terrestre ruso. Esta fase se ha completado.
13/ Rusia también ha emprendido una campaña de ataque estratégico en profundidad diseñada para interrumpir y destruir la logística, el mando y el control ucranianos, así como el poder aéreo y el apoyo de fuego de largo alcance. Ucrania se está quedando sin combustible y munición, no puede coordinar las maniobras y no tiene una Fuerza Aérea significativa.
14/ Rusia está redistribuyendo algunas de sus principales unidades desde donde habían participado en operaciones de finta en el norte de Kiev hasta donde puedan apoyar la siguiente fase de la operación, es decir, la liberación del Donbás y la destrucción de la principal fuerza ucraniana en el este.
15/ Se trata de una guerra de maniobras clásica. Rusia retendrá ahora a Ucrania en el norte y el sur mientras sus fuerzas principales, reforzadas por las unidades del norte, los marines y las fuerzas liberadas por la captura de Mariupol, tratan de envolver y destruir a 60.000 fuerzas ucranianas en el este.
16/ Esto es la guerra de las grandes flechas en su máxima expresión, algo que los estadounidenses solían saber pero que olvidaron en los desiertos y montañas de Afganistán e Irak. También explica cómo 200.000 rusos han podido derrotar a 600.000 ucranianos. Así termina la lección sobre la guerra de maniobras, al estilo ruso._


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> No se yo si llega a tanto el alcance. El problema es que Ucrania es grande y los AWACS están al Oeste, bueno, quizá por Turquía salga alguno que patruole el Mar Negro y algo del sur abarque.



No llega....con mucha suerte y sin interferencias de guerra electrónica el límite debe ser el Dnieper.

"... Su radar de pulso Doppler tiene un alcance de más de 250 mi (400 km) para objetivos que vuelan a baja altura en su altitud operativa, y el radar de pulso (BTH) tiene un alcance de aproximadamente 400 mi (650 km) para aviones que vuelan a altitudes medias y altas. El radar, combinado con un radar de vigilancia secundario (SSR) y medidas de soporte electrónico (ESM), proporciona una capacidad de mirar hacia abajo para detectar, identificar y rastrear aeronaves que vuelan a baja altura, al tiempo que elimina los ecos parásitos en tierra. [10] [11][22] "


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Mar 2022)

Explosiones cerca del pueblo de Oktyabrsky en la región de Belgorod cerca de la frontera con Ucrania.

Según información preliminar, un misil balístico disparado por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania impactó en el depósito de municiones.
#Rusia Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Azrael_II (29 Mar 2022)

nosvamosalamierda dijo:


> Como con el tema del COVID básicamente.



Y quien dirige esto? Y como se hace?

Un call center de Trolls a sueldo? Teletrabajo? Miembros de partidos y periodistas con múltiples cuentas Elisa del CNI?


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Mar 2022)

Tesla del subcomandante de Azov en Mariupol. ¿Qué le parecerá a Elon Musk?


----------



## terro6666 (29 Mar 2022)

Pro 


porconsiguiente dijo:


> Si el plan del rublogas y el oro funciona, es otro el que se va a ir a casa con las almorranas calentitas.
> Un plan sin fisuras.



Pero en serio aún pensáis que les va a salir algún plan? Y aún más económico, es como un mileurista pensará que va arruinar a Juan Roig.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (29 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Tesla del subcomandante de Azov en Mariupol. ¿Qué le parecerá a Elon Musk?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004755



Le parecerá cojonudo. Al fin y al cabo es una parte del dinero de la CIA que acabó en su bolsillo.


----------



## Mitrofán (29 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Es la MONEDA OFICIAL de esos países, que a ti no te guste no es mi problema.



no es que me guste o no, es la vida que es así de dura. una rupia pakistaní equivale a 0, 41 rupias indias. una rupia de mauricio a 1.69 rupias indias... etc etc etc


----------



## NEKRO (29 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Putin manda niños a morir a Ucrania.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004419
> 
> ...



¿Niños, tios de 20, 21, 22 y 28 años?. Anda vete a cagar anormal, asi esta España, con subnormales como tu que considera que un tio de 22 años es un niño.


----------



## Roedr (29 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Explosiones cerca del pueblo de Oktyabrsky en la región de Belgorod cerca de la frontera con Ucrania.
> 
> Según información preliminar, un misil balístico disparado por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania impactó en el depósito de municiones.
> #Rusia Ucrania
> ...



Menuda puntería los ucras.


----------



## Simo Hayha (29 Mar 2022)

Yo si fuese Ucrania les diría a los orcorrusos que el país no va a formar parte de la OTAN con tal de que marchen a tomar por el culo. Total, acaban de demostrar que no la necesitan para derrotar a rusia. Después pueden desarrollar su propio arsenal de misiles nucleares de medio alcance y nunca más se tendrían que preocupar de orcorrusia.


----------



## Expected (29 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Como dice el refrán, dime de qué presumes y te diré de qué careces.



Corte de gas y en 2 semanas sin electricidad. Imaginad Berlín sin luz...lleno de moronegros y turcovioladores....Sin transporte, con los alimentos podridos en las neveras, sin alarmas de seguridad, sin móviles....Veo a las alemanas dibujandose las Z...en las nalgas...Espero que estén comprando generadores, gasolina, linternas y pilas como si no hubiera un mañana. Esta semana es cuando les cortan el gas.


----------



## arriondas (29 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> ¿Niños, tios de 20, 21, 22 y 28 años?. Anda vete a cagar anormal, asi esta España, con subnormales como tu que considera que un tio de 22 años es un niño.



Mi abuelo tenía 20 años cuando luchó en la Guerra Civil, al igual que muchos de los combatientes en ambos bandos.

Es lo malo de una sociedad infantilizada, pensar que aún se es un crio con 18 años o más.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (29 Mar 2022)

Conocido pro ruso hispano admite la debacle en el ejército ruso y ya hablan de reconstrucción e incluso de replantearse el modelo


----------



## ferrys (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Erebus. (29 Mar 2022)

Mascletá en Belgorod


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Bulldozerbass (29 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1004770



Es un sacerdote ortodoxo que atiende las necesidades espirituales de las tropas rusas.


----------



## El-Mano (29 Mar 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Creo recordar que en los primeros hilos de la guerra de Ucrania comentando cómo habían actuado unos voluntarios bisoños se expuso el problema que supone disparar un RPG en una habitación cerrada, si detrás no hay salida para los gases se queman todos los que estén en la habitación.



Vi algo de eso en un documental, sé que algunos mitigan bastante ese "rebufo" y si son usables, o al menos no afecta al que dispara. De hecho el rpg creo que era uno de los que no tenia ese problema.


----------



## Cui Bono (29 Mar 2022)

Desnazificacion de Ukrain dijo:


> Tú sí que eres un fracaso y un perdedor, además de un parado de larga duración q
> 
> Miles de objetivos destruidos, solo faltó bombardear a tu puta madre



Mira, niño rata, aquí dentro iban unos niñatos como tú, muy rojeznos, creyendo que iban a darles pastelitos y flores. 



Lo que les han dado es un pepinazo. 







Las babushkas deben estar agradecidas, les han ahorrado la cremación. 

No se puede ir por la vida siendo un país macarra con tecnología que no aguanta la primera yoya.


----------



## ProfeInsti (29 Mar 2022)

* Grandes avances en las negociaciones de Estambul.
* Rusia reducirá su actividad militar en Kiev y en Chernigov.
* Se pide la llegada de tropas de Polonia, Israel, Turquía y Canada.
* Zelensky: "Esto no es sólo una guerra. Es peor".
* A Ucrania le sobran tropas y le faltan armas.
* Fuertes combates en la ciudad de Irpin.
* El Líder de Lugansk dice que habrá un referéndum.
* Putin quiere partir en dos ucrania, pero no se lo van aceptar.
* La ONU eleva a casi 1.179 los civiles muertos.
* Quieren prohibir en Europa el símbolo «Z» de los rusos.


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (29 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Yo si fuese Ucrania les diría a los orcorrusos que el país no va a formar parte de la OTAN con tal de que marchen a tomar por el culo. Total, acaban de demostrar que no la necesitan para derrotar a rusia. Después pueden desarrollar su propio arsenal de misiles nucleares de medio alcance y nunca más se tendrían que preocupar de orcorrusia.



Habéis perdido a casi todos los nazis, vas a ir a apuntarte a las listas de Zelensky? Haz algo más que poner Fakes hombre!! Tira a Ucrania loser


----------



## NEKRO (29 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Mi abuelo tenía 20 años cuando luchó en la Guerra Civil, al igual que muchos de los combatientes en ambos bandos.
> 
> Es lo malo de una sociedad infantilizada, pensar que aún se es un crio con 18 años o más.



Es que hay mucho subnormal, o mucho crio aquí, que no sabe o no recuerda que hace 20 años, nos mandaban a todos a hacer la mili. Que hace 20-30 años un tio con 22 años ya tenia hijos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Mar 2022)

*El gobernador de la región de Belgorod dijo que no hubo muertos ni heridos en la explosión cerca del pueblo de Krasny Oktyabr.*


----------



## Mabuse (29 Mar 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> Según los ucranianos, los rusos continúan con su retirada



Joder, se retiran al ritmo de los alemanes en Italia. Eran muy nazis y muy hijos de puta, pero la propaganda la bordaban.


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (29 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Mira, niño rata, aquí dentro iban unos niñatos como tú, muy rojeznos, creyendo que iban a darles pastelitos y flores.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004775
> 
> 
> ...



Tanque destruido 20 veces, oxidado de estar en un descampado para usarlo en fotos. Gracias pero NO


Mira que sois inocentes


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (29 Mar 2022)

BOOOOOOOOOM










RIA Novosti, agencia de noticias de Rusia, se hace eco de la incómoda situación en la que se encuentran muchos foreros de Burbuja.info


@quilómetro cero @keylargof @Amraslazar @Casino @Lma0Zedong @Yo qué sé @asakopako @El Ariki Mau @eL PERRO @Paletik "Paletov" Pasha @Giles Amaury @Pinovski @Kenshiro @Scout.308 @alas97 @MCC @Meerkat @Medaigualtodo @Hrodrich @Desadaptado Dimensional @txusky_g @keylargof @Javier Castañeda Belmonte...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Nico (29 Mar 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Oye Mariupol no tendría que haber caído hace como diez días?
> 
> Es parte del plan como la elegante finta para fijar a las tropas ucras en Kiev? Fijar al batallón Azov quizás?




Como 30 en realidad  

Pero, ¿para qué te vas a apurar *si ya no tienen a donde ir*? Despacito, sin perder mucha tropa, manzana por manzana hasta que los liquides (o se rindan). ¿Para qué más apuro?


----------



## Simo Hayha (29 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Fuegos artificales en Rusia, a 40 kms de la frontera con Ucrania



Ucrania no debe parar la contraofensiva en sus fronteras. Debe entrar en Rusia para desmilitarizarla y desnazificarla. Ha demostrado ser una amenaza para su seguridad y la de Europa y no puede permitir que en rusia haya un gobierno nazi. Deben poner en el Kremlin un dirigente más "sensible" a los intereses y preocupacioes de seguridad del pueblo ucranio.


----------



## ProfeInsti (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (29 Mar 2022)

*La UE alerta sobre el "refuerzo mutuo" de la desinformación rusa y china sobre Ucrania.*
La Unión Europea ha alertado este martes sobre el "refuerzo mutuo" que ha detectado en narrativas de desinformación procedentes de Rusia y China acerca de la invasión en Ucrania. "Sí, estamos mirando todas las actividades, a todos los actores en la manipulación de información", indican fuentes comunitarias, que consideran que los actores relacionados con el Estado ruso son los más activos, pero también existen otros vinculados a las autoridades chinas.
La UE, que cuenta con una división para vigilar y desenmascarar falsas narrativas en medios de comunicación y redes sociales y publica sus resultados a través de la página web euvsdisinfo.eu, advirtió de que ha observado *"un solapamiento interesante, un refuerzo mutuo de ciertas narrativas, diseminadas por actores que claramente se pueden identificar con los Estados, algunos con las autoridades chinas"*.
Como ejemplo, EUvsDisinfo menciona *la desinformación sobre la supuesta planificación de ataques nucleares o el uso de armas biológicas por parte de Ucrania* que ha aparecido en los medios de comunicación pro-Kremlin y en los medios estatales chinos.


----------



## Impresionante (29 Mar 2022)

. Se registran explosiones en la región de Bélgorod, en el lado ruso de la frontera con Ucrania


----------



## ferrys (29 Mar 2022)

Vamos a recordar a los subnormales y su analfabetismo. 
Recordamos cuando nos vendían que un kaliber había impactado contra un edificio en Kiev. Se veían desperfectos en un sólo piso. Resulto ser un propio misil antiaéreo ucraniano. 
Pues bien, esto pasa a un edificio cuando lo da un misil.


----------



## vettonio (29 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *VOX se opone a retirar la llave de oro de Madrid a Putin*
> 
> *El Ayuntamiento retiró la medalla al presidente de Rusia. Se le entregó en 2006.
> Todos los grupos votaron a favor salvo VOX, que dice que la llave era para "el pueblo ruso".*
> ...



Manita de Topoles reservados pá Madrid.

El vídrio de las cañas se fundirá, la cerveza se evaporará y la tarada llorará lágrimas de rimmel.

El gremio de hosteleros protestará airadamente.


----------



## NEKRO (29 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Ucrania no debe parar la contraofensiva en sus fronteras. Debe entrar en Rusia para desmilitarizarla y desnazificarla. Ha demostrado ser una amenaza para su seguridad y la de Europa y no puede permitir que en rusia haya un gobierno nazi. Deben poner en el Kremlin un dirigente más "sensible" a los intereses y preocupacioes de seguridad del pueblo ucranio.



Claro la semana que viene los ucranianos sitian Moscú. Después mami te llamo para que fueras al instituto.


----------



## kelden (29 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Madrid retira la Llave de Oro a Vladimir Putin y aprueba reclamar los inmuebles de oligarcas rusos en la ciudad.*
> *Vladimir Putin ya no tiene la Llave de Oro de la Villa de Madrid* que la capital le entregó durante su visita oficial del año 2006, cuando Alberto Ruiz Gallardón ejercía como alcalde. Los votos favorables de Más Madrid, Ciudadanos, PSOE, Recupera Madrid y PP han permitido retirar un honor que era "inaceptable" que mantuviera el líder de "un régimen criminal y autocrático"



Ahora Ayuso se dedica a robar pisos para la familia?   Joer .... esta tía no para ....


----------



## delhierro (29 Mar 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Oye Mariupol no tendría que haber caído hace como diez días?
> 
> Es parte del plan como la elegante finta para fijar a las tropas ucras en Kiev? Fijar al batallón Azov quizás?



No. Es una ciudad de 400.000 habitantes, defendida por una guarnición de 15.000 entre ellos 6.000 o 7.000 fanaticos. Si ademas no quieres bombardearla hasta los cimientos como hacen los yanquis porque la población te importa lleva tiempo. No hay problema en eso, minimizas las bajas, y nadie va a acudir al rescate.

¿ han roto ya el cerco para rescatarlos ? Como informabais hace una semana.


----------



## crocodile (29 Mar 2022)

IMPORTANTE.

Aclaración del ministerio de defensa ruso sobre la reducción de hostilidades en Área Kiev Chernigov.

El traslado de partes del Ministerio de Defensa al teatro de operaciones de Donetsk supone una reducción de las operaciones ofensivas en los frentes de Kiev y Chernigov

Según explicó la fuente a Readovka, las últimas declaraciones del Ministerio de Defensa no significan el cese del trabajo de nuestros militares en los territorios controlados, se trata precisamente de reducir el número de operaciones ofensivas. Nuestras tropas permanecerán en sus posiciones en el número necesario para realizar nuevas tareas. Todo se está haciendo para lograr rápidamente los objetivos establecidos por Shoigu: la eliminación de la agrupación de Donetsk del enemigo y la liberación del territorio de la LDNR.

Si, como dicen de nuestro lado y de Ucrania, el cese de las operaciones ofensivas en las direcciones de Kiev y Chernihiv se justifica precisamente por la necesidad militar de aumentar los esfuerzos para derrotar a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la Margen Izquierda, entonces esto pronto se manifestará en acciones ofensivas concretas de una forma u otra. En el caso de la parte norte del Donbass, esta es la dirección de Izyum, donde hay diferentes opciones de acción: moverse a través de Lozovaya hasta Pavlograd, moverse hacia el sur a través de Barvenkovo hasta Krasnoarmeysk y la carretera Donetsk-Pavlograd, moverse hacia el eslavo. -Aglomeración de Kramatorsk. Con la transferencia de fuerzas desde las cercanías de Kyiv y Chernigov, pueden usarse para resolver una de estas tareas.
El grupo del sur que avanza en Zaporozhye debe ser fortalecido por aquellas fuerzas que deben liberarse después de completar la derrota del enemigo en Mariupol.

RESUMIENDO.
En la práctica no hay ni mucho menos una disminución de la ofensiva rusa.


----------



## rejon (29 Mar 2022)

El hijoPutin ,sin duda alguna ha perdido esta guerra! Se encontró con el heroísmo de un pueblo que sabe defender su país del invasor!


----------



## ferrys (29 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Es un sacerdote ortodoxo que atiende las necesidades espirituales de las tropas rusas.



El mismísimo diablo para la sexta.


----------



## Cui Bono (29 Mar 2022)

mirkoxx dijo:


> 29/03/22. Una nota del periodista militar Roman Saponkov.
> 
> 
> “ Deja el pánico.
> ...



Resumen para perruzos, los rusos son :



Co-co-có, co-co-có

Pero qué vergüenza!! ¿Cuanta gente murió, cuantos paracas fueron masacrados, cuantos reclutas engañados para ser carne de cañón? Y ahora vienen con "es una revisión de la doctrina". Murieron por nada, por una doctrina equivocada y ahora el terreno conquistado es dejado atrás, dejando inútiles y ridículas sus muertes. Esops camaradas se merrecían más que una huida plumífera.

Dejad de correr y echadle huevos.


----------



## kelden (29 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Yo apuesto a qeu los yanquis no les van a dejar pagar en rublos. Se juegan mucho, por no decir todo. Putin tendra que dar el paso y cortar el gas...lo jodido es que tampoco lo veo. En fin esperemos.



Pondrán algún intermediario que se llevará su buen pellizco.   Lástima que los del PP no pueden meter el morro ahí ....


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (29 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El hijoPutin ,sin duda alguna ha perdido esta guerra! Se encontró con el heroísmo de un pueblo que sabe defender su país del invasor!



Rejon loser la tienes adentro corre con la puta de tu madre y el Simo haya que apenas quedan nazis que defender a Zelensky


----------



## Fígaro (29 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es muy triste reconocerlo, pero en esta guerra esto ha quedado clarinete. Al final, whatshup, facebook, twitter, McDonalds, etc, etc. no son más que vectores del imperio USA. Han respondido como un sólo hombre ante la llamada de arrebate de Biden. Si fueran realmente independientes cada una de estas empresas habría hecho lo que saliera de la chola.





Invéntense los follarrusos las suyas, seguro que son un éxito másivo.


----------



## Roedr (29 Mar 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Corte de gas y en 2 semanas sin electricidad. Imaginad Berlín sin luz...lleno de moronegros y turcovioladores....Sin transporte, con los alimentos podridos en las neveras, sin alarmas de seguridad, sin móviles....Veo a las alemanas dibujandose las Z...en las nalgas...Espero que estén comprando generadores, gasolina, linternas y pilas como si no hubiera un mañana. Esta semana es cuando les cortan el gas.



Estas cosas nunca pasan. Se joderían, apretarían el cinturón y tirarían para adelante.


----------



## ferrys (29 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Es que hay mucho subnormal, o mucho crio aquí, que no sabe o no recuerda que hace 20 años, nos mandaban a todos a hacer la mili. Que hace 20-30 años un tio con 22 años ya tenia hijos.



Yo fuí con 21 y por las prórrogas. A los 18 iba el hombre normal. Ahora se morirían la mitad.


----------



## la mano negra (29 Mar 2022)

El viento le es favorable a Rusia todavía si sigue exprimiendo un tiempo más la guerra . Puede sacar mucho más beneficio si sigue apretando . No creo yo que sea el momento de plantarse. Rusia cometió el error de dedicar unos recursos muy limitados a la operación militar . El corredor terrestre hasta Crimea está prácticamente completado a falta de terminar por completo la toma de Mariupol . El siguiente objetivo estratégico es asegurar Kherson y la entrada al río Dniéper. Eso está prácticamente completado . El tercer objetivo es aniquilar la agrupación de fuerzas militares en el Dombás que están ya casi copadas . Lo suyo sería dedicar a ese objetivo todos los recursos posibles para dar un golpe de efecto demoledor. Si Putin recula ahora , muchos ucranianos se van a sentir abandonados a su suerte y muchos militares rusos van a experimentar la amarga sensación de que lo que ellos han ganado con sangre , otros lo entregan sin oposición en los pasteleos de despachos pulcros.


----------



## Nico (29 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Yo si fuese Ucrania les diría a los orcorrusos que el país no va a formar parte de la OTAN con tal de que marchen a tomar por el culo. Total, acaban de demostrar que no la necesitan para derrotar a rusia. Después pueden desarrollar su propio arsenal de misiles nucleares de medio alcance y nunca más se tendrían que preocupar de orcorrusia.




Nene !!, ya puedes bajar. El colacao y las campurrianas están en la mesa. Deja ya ese ordenador que tu padre tiene que usarlo.


----------



## bigmaller (29 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El hijoPutin ,sin duda alguna ha perdido esta guerra! Se encontró con el heroísmo de un pueblo que sabe defender su país del invasor!



Patetismo puro.


----------



## raptors (29 Mar 2022)

nosvamosalamierda dijo:


> Ufff muchas gracias, es de gran utilidad tu mierda mensaje.



mierda es la que escupes...


----------



## No al NOM (29 Mar 2022)

Vengo veo a Nazis foreros pro OTAN llorando, aparte ya he visto los montones de nazis apilados. Los tiran para comida a los marranos?

O son para abonar los campos de Ucrania?


----------



## crocodile (29 Mar 2022)

⚡El Departamento de Estado de EE. UU. no ve ningún progreso serio en las negociaciones entre Rusia y Ucrania. Desde el punto de vista del Departamento de Estado, las negociaciones en Turquía son una maniobra engañosa, que Rusia utiliza para encubrir sus acciones.


----------



## delhierro (29 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Estas cosas nunca pasan. Se joderían, apretarían el cinturón y tirarían para adelante.



Si realmente cortan el gas , no hay salida para muchos paises. Alemania las pasara putas, pero los del este dependen tanto de el que si sería un madmax.

Si Putin se atreve, los tienen contra las cuerdas. Pero eso, si se atreve.


----------



## bigmaller (29 Mar 2022)

Happy Mask Salesman dijo:


> BOOOOOOOOOM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rejon (29 Mar 2022)

Los listillos que decían que está guerra duraba dos días donde están? Seguro que reconociendo que la han cagao no?


----------



## Fauna iberica (29 Mar 2022)

Espero que cumpla su palabra.


----------



## crocodile (29 Mar 2022)

❗Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania: Rusia retira unidades SEPARADAS del territorio de las regiones de Kiev y Chernihiv.

El ejército ruso se está reagrupando para concentrar los esfuerzos principales en las direcciones Slobozhansky (Kharkov) y Donetsk.


----------



## frangelico (29 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Si realmente cortan el gas , no hay salida para muchos paises. Alemania las pasara putas, pero los del este dependen tanto de el que si sería un madmax.
> 
> Si Putin se atreve, los tienen contra las cuerdas. Pero eso, si se atreve.



Pues gas gratis no sé si les darán los rusos. Algo tiene que pasar ahí y pronto, uno u otros se echarán atrás.


----------



## NEKRO (29 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Invéntense los follarrusos las suyas, seguro que son un éxito másivo.



Andas lento VK (649 millones de usuarios y subiendo) y Telegram (550 millones de usuarios y subiendo), Moy Mir, Odnaklassniki, Rutube.


----------



## Fauna iberica (29 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Si realmente cortan el gas , no hay salida para muchos paises. Alemania las pasara putas, pero los del este dependen tanto de el que si sería un madmax.
> 
> Si Putin se atreve, los tienen contra las cuerdas. Pero eso, si se atreve.



No se va a atrever.

Rusia todavia tiene mucho recorrido y le falta decision para hacer lo mismo que EEUU.

Estos son unos hijos de perra, pero hay que reconocerles que cuando se fijan un objetivo lo cumplen a rajatabla, cueste lo que cueste, Rusia y China todavia no han llegado a ese nivel.


----------



## apocalippsis (29 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Tú con el ajedrez bien, ¿verdad?



es mas de pizzas.


----------



## Cui Bono (29 Mar 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Fuegos artificales en Rusia, a 40 kms de la frontera con Ucrania



Eso es un "incidente", venga a circular, que no ha pasado nada. 




Son entrañables.


----------



## crocodile (29 Mar 2022)

El Lobo perriolista este es un hijo de la gran perra NAZI de mierda, lo mismo que negaba el genocidio otanico en Yugoslavia , seguro que admira a las SS y se pajea con los crímenes yankees en todo el mundo, así te pudras malnacido.


----------



## Nico (29 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El hijoPutin ,*sin duda alguna ha perdido esta guerra!* Se encontró con el heroísmo de un pueblo que sabe defender su país del invasor!






¿ Puedes linkear un mapa por favor ? 

Muy interesante lo que dices. Documenta un poco.


----------



## No al NOM (29 Mar 2022)

Ahmat Sila


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Mar 2022)

‼Soldados de la LPR incautaron gran cantidad de equipos, armas y municiones en Svatovo procedentes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
Las fuerzas de seguridad de LPR obtuvieron camiones KrAZ y ZiL así como una gran cantidad de cartuchos de varios calibres y granadas incautadas en las instalaciones militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## Seronoser (29 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Eso es un "incidente", venga a circular, que no ha pasado nada.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004814
> 
> ...



Entonces me pongo a cubierto aquí en Moscú o que?


----------



## Cui Bono (29 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _1/ La guerra de las flechas: un manual. Para todos aquellos que se rascan la cabeza confundidos, o que desempolvan sus uniformes de gala para el desfile de la victoria ucraniana en Kiev, por las noticias sobre el "cambio estratégico" de Rusia, tal vez quieran volver a familiarizarse con los conceptos militares básicos.
> 2/ La guerra de maniobras es un buen punto de partida. Entienda que Rusia comenzó su "operación militar especial" con un severo déficit de personal-200.000 atacantes para unos 600.000 defensores (o más). El clásico conflicto de desgaste nunca fue una opción. La victoria rusa requería maniobras.
> 3/ La guerra de maniobra es más psicológica que física y se centra más en el nivel operativo que en el táctico. La maniobra es un movimiento relacional, es decir, cómo se despliegan y mueven las fuerzas en relación con el adversario. La maniobra rusa en la primera fase de su operación apoya esto.
> 4/ Los rusos necesitaban configurar el campo de batalla en su beneficio. Para ello, necesitaban controlar cómo empleaba Ucrania sus fuerzas numéricamente superiores, al tiempo que distribuían su propio poder de combate, más pequeño, para cumplir mejor este objetivo.
> ...



¿Pero qué lección, gallináceos? Nunca se abandonan posiciones conquistadas, se ponen más medios para seguir avanzando. 
No tienen ná de ná, quieren un despliegue de país de tercera, en el este, y aguantar el chaparrón que les viene.


----------



## pirivi-parava (29 Mar 2022)

Calles de Leopolis 04MAR22


----------



## rejon (29 Mar 2022)

*Rusia retira parte de las tropas de Kiev para centrarse en el Donbás.*
Las fuerzas rusas han comenzado la marcha hacia el *Donbás*. Parte de sus tropas están replegándose de los alrededores de *Kiev *y de la ciudad de *Chernígov *para centrarse en su objetivo principal: el Donbás. Así lo ha informado el Mando General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania: "El enemigo ruso lleva a cabo la retirada de unidades individuales de los territorios de las regiones de Kiev y Chernígov".


----------



## .Kaikus (29 Mar 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Corte de gas y en 2 semanas sin electricidad. Imaginad Berlín sin luz...lleno de moronegros y turcovioladores....Sin transporte, con los alimentos podridos en las neveras, sin alarmas de seguridad, sin móviles....Veo a las alemanas dibujandose las Z...en las nalgas...Espero que estén comprando generadores, gasolina, linternas y pilas como si no hubiera un mañana. Esta semana es cuando les cortan el gas.



Centroeuropa con cortes de luz por las noches, ciudades solo iluminadas en los centros historicos, para mear y no echar gota, los saqueos de los ingenieros sirios en Alemania, Austria, Holanda, seran epicos, ejercito patrullando las calles en 3, 2, 1...

PD- Francia y España tardaremos un poco mas en tener esos cortes en el suministro electrico.


----------



## No al NOM (29 Mar 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Calles de Leopolis 04MAR22
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004822



Realidad:


----------



## Impresionante (29 Mar 2022)

Explosiones en Rusia. RT

Se han registrado este martes explosiones en la región de Bélgorod, en el lado ruso de la frontera con Ucrania, según informó el gobernador de la provincia de Bélgorod, Viacheslav Gladkov.

Gladkov señaló que el incidente sucedió cerca del pueblo de Krasni Oktyabr. De momento, no se ha reportado víctimas mortales, ni heridos, ni destrucciones en la localidad a causa de explosiones, según el gobernador.

"Todos los servicios de emergencia están en el lugar de los hechos", indicó el alto funcionario, agregando que posteriormente comunicará sobre las causas del incidente.


----------



## rejon (29 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿ Puedes linkear un mapa por favor ?
> 
> Muy interesante lo que dices. Documenta un poco.



Lo unico que hay que documental es que no es una guerra....es una invasion criminal.....


----------



## frangelico (29 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Centroeuropa con cortes de luz por las noches, ciudades solo iluminadas en los centros historicos, para mear y no echar gota, los saqueos de los ingenieros sirios en Alemania, Austria, Holanda, seran epicos, ejercito patrullando las calles en 3, 2, 1...
> 
> PD- Francia y España tardaremos un poco mas en tener esos cortes en el suministro electrico.



Y cierres masivos en la industria. Eso es la clave.


----------



## Remequilox (29 Mar 2022)

El BCE prepara un plan para la conversión a euros del dinero de los refugiados de Ucrania


La UE asumiría el riesgo financiero del cambio de divisa, que también incluiría a países ajenos a la zona euro como Polonia o Hungría




cincodias.elpais.com





Podían llamarlo directamente subsidio asistencial no retornable, y ahorrábamos burocracia.
Se trata de facilitar a los ucranianos "refugiados" el cambio de moneda entre una grivna que tiene menos futuro que un submarino descapotable, y €uros u otras monedas de la UE, a un tipo de cambio ficticio.
Ficticio porque los profesionales que se dedican a eso, el cambio de divisas NO QUIEREN grivnas ucranianas. No dan cambio, no aceptan ese supuesto dinero. Sirve solo dentro de una parte de Ucrania, y en desplome acelerado......

La cantidad que el BCE va a "regalar" a los ucranianos (a cuenta del pago que oportunamente se hará desde el presupuesto común de la UE), viene a ser aproximadamente de unos 300 € por persona (adulta, supongo).


----------



## sada (29 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y cierres masivos en la industria. Eso es la clave.



Que cortes? q yo sepa no se están produciendo


----------



## Kartoffeln (29 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Vamos a recordar a los subnormales y su analfabetismo.
> Recordamos cuando nos vendían que un kaliber había impactado contra un edificio en Kiev. Se veían desperfectos en un sólo piso. Resulto ser un propio misil antiaéreo ucraniano.
> Pues bien, esto pasa a un edificio cuando lo da un misil.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004782



Ahora ya lo podrán vender, 

piso muy soleado, a 4 vientos, finca histórica, con muchas posibilidades, a reformar. Ideal parejas.


----------



## Nico (29 Mar 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Vengo veo a Nazis foreros pro OTAN llorando, aparte ya he visto los montones de nazis apilados. Los tiran para comida a los marranos?
> 
> O son para abonar los campos de Ucrania?




Déjame hacerte una observación "_cuenta nueva de ayer_".  

*TODOS* los seres humanos somos valiosas y *TODAS* las guerras son una puta mierda.

Para peor, el 95% de los que MUEREN en una guerra, *lo hacen sin comerla ni beberla*. Rara vez van "porque quieren", los mandan "los de arriba".

Así que, perder el respeto por los seres humanos (sean ucranianos o rusos), *es una conducta humana rastrera, indigna y vergonzante.*

Que haya un grupo de "otánicos" poniendo fotos gore y disfrutando con la muerte de rusos, *no tiene que inducirte a seguirlos*. El que es basura, es basura. Tú no lo seas.

Alegrarse por la muerte de seres humanos *te hace miserable. No lo seas.*

Analicemos la guerra. Intercambiemos opiniones. Repasemos datos. Sorprendámonos con la capacidad industrial de los seres humanos para achicharrarnos, *pero NUNCA hagamos una fiesta de ello.*

Deja eso para las ratas.

Me tomo la molestia de conversar con una "_cuenta nueva de ayer_", sólo porque me parece que vale la pena, para ti o para otros. De última haz lo que mejor te parezca.


----------



## No al NOM (29 Mar 2022)

Hay que convertir Leopolis en escombros. Que no quede uno vivo


----------



## Charidemo (29 Mar 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Ahmat Sila
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004816



Curiosidad... ¿Qué significa eso?


----------



## Evangelion (29 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Eso es un "incidente", venga a circular, que no ha pasado nada.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004814
> 
> ...



Seguro que al encargado de cargar combustible en el puerto de Berdiansk lo han encargado del combustible del polvorin de Belgorod.
Circulen...


----------



## No al NOM (29 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Déjame hacerte una observación "_cuenta nueva de ayer_".
> 
> *TODOS* los seres humanos somos valiosas y *TODAS* las guerras son una puta mierda.
> 
> ...


----------



## The_unknown (29 Mar 2022)

Rusia debe ganar, si Rusia pierde esta guerra estamos destinados a la mediocridad con EEUU generando inflación y destruyendo la economía mundial.


----------



## Oso Polar (29 Mar 2022)

Para lo intoxicadores y derrotistas, Rusia sigue el plan con modificaciones tácticas en el terreno pero manteniendo el mismo sendero que es la destrucción de las FFAA ucranianas, como mencione en un mensaje anterior esto es una guerra de maniobras y al igual que sucedió en Irak 1993, se ha mantenido a las reservas ucranianas apostadas en Odessa y Kiev con la amenaza de desembarco en Odessa y la toma del Aeropuerto de Gostomel. Ahora que lo mejor del las tropas nacionalistas-nazis de Ucrania han quedado destruidas en Mariúpol toca destruir a lo restante del FFAA ucranianas en el Donbass, dejo un artículo que lo expresa de mejor forma:



1/ Big Arrow War—un manual básico. Para todos aquellos que se rascan la cabeza por la confusión, o se quitan el polvo de sus uniformes de gala para el desfile de la victoria de Ucrania en Kiev, por las noticias sobre el "cambio estratégico" de Rusia, es posible que desee volver a familiarizarse con los conceptos militares básicos. 
2/ La guerra de maniobras es un buen punto de partida. Comprenda que Rusia comenzó su “operación militar especial” con un grave déficit de mano de obra: 200 000 atacantes frente a unos 600 000 defensores (o más). El conflicto de desgaste clásico nunca fue una opción. La victoria rusa requirió maniobra. 
3/ La guerra de maniobras es más psicológica que física y se centra más en el nivel operativo que en el táctico. La maniobra es movimiento relacional: cómo despliegas y mueves tus fuerzas en relación con tu oponente. La maniobra rusa en la primera fase de su operación apoya esto. 
3/ La guerra de maniobras es más psicológica que física y se centra más en el nivel operativo que en el táctico. La maniobra es movimiento relacional: cómo despliegas y mueves tus fuerzas en relación con tu oponente. La maniobra rusa en la primera fase de su operación apoya esto. 
5/ Estratégicamente, para facilitar la capacidad de maniobra entre los frentes sur, central y norte, Rusia necesitaba asegurar un puente terrestre entre Crimea y Rusia. La toma de la ciudad costera de Mariúpol fue fundamental para este esfuerzo. Rusia ha cumplido esta tarea.
6/ Mientras se desarrollaba esta compleja operación, Rusia necesitaba evitar que Ucrania maniobrara sus fuerzas numéricamente superiores de una manera que interrumpiera la operación de Mariúpol. Esto implicó el uso de varias operaciones de apoyo estratégicas: fintas, operaciones de arreglo y ataque profundo. 
7/ El concepto de una finta es simple: se considera que una fuerza militar se está preparando para atacar un lugar determinado o, de hecho, lleva a cabo un ataque, con el fin de engañar a un oponente para que comprometa recursos en respuesta a las acciones percibidas o reales. 
8/ El uso de la finta desempeñó un papel importante en la Tormenta del Desierto, donde las fuerzas anfibias de la Marina amenazaron la costa de Kuwait, lo que obligó a Irak a defenderse de un ataque que nunca llegó, y donde la 1.ª División de Caballería atacó Wadi Al Batin para inmovilizar a los Guardia Republicana. 
9/ Los rusos hicieron un uso extensivo de la finta en Ucrania, con fuerzas anfibias frente a Odessa congelando a las fuerzas ucranianas allí, y un gran ataque de finta hacia Kiev obligando a Ucrania a reforzar sus fuerzas allí. Ucrania nunca pudo reforzar sus fuerzas en el este. 
10/ Las operaciones de fijación también fueron críticas. Ucrania había reunido entre 60.000 y 100.000 soldados en el este, frente a Donbas. Rusia llevó a cabo un amplio ataque de fijación diseñado para mantener estas fuerzas totalmente comprometidas e incapaces de maniobrar con respecto a otras operaciones rusas.
11/ Durante la Tormenta del Desierto, se ordenó a dos divisiones de infantería de marina que llevaran a cabo ataques similares contra las fuerzas iraquíes desplegadas a lo largo de la frontera kuwaití-saudí, inmovilizando a un número significativo de hombres y material que no se podía utilizar para contrarrestar el principal ataque estadounidense en el oeste. 
12/ El ataque de fijación ruso fijó la principal concentración de fuerzas ucranianas en el este y las alejó de Mariúpol, que fue invadida y reducida. Las operaciones de apoyo desde Crimea contra Kherson ampliaron el puente terrestre ruso. Esta fase ya está completa. 
13/ Rusia también participó en una campaña de ataque profundo estratégico diseñado para interrumpir y destruir la logística, el comando y control, el poder aéreo y el apoyo de fuego de largo alcance de Ucrania. Ucrania se está quedando sin combustible y municiones, no puede coordinar la maniobra y no tiene una Fuerza Aérea significativa. 
14/ Rusia está reubicando algunas de sus unidades principales desde donde habían participado en operaciones fintas en el norte de Kiev hacia donde puedan apoyar la siguiente fase de la operación, a saber, la liberación del Donbas y la destrucción de la principal fuerza ucraniana en el este. 15/ Esta es la guerra de maniobra clásica. Rusia ahora mantendrá a Ucrania en el norte y el sur mientras sus fuerzas principales, reforzadas por las unidades del norte, los infantes de marina y las fuerzas liberadas por la captura de Mariúpol, buscan envolver y destruir 60.000 fuerzas ucranianas en el este. 
16/ Esta es la Gran Guerra de las Flechas en su máxima expresión, algo que los estadounidenses solían conocer pero que olvidaron en los desiertos y las montañas de Afganistán e Irak. También explica cómo 200.000 rusos han podido derrotar a 600.000 ucranianos. Así termina la cartilla sobre la guerra de maniobras, al estilo ruso. 

@RealScottRitter


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (29 Mar 2022)

*OJO A LA NOTICIA, EXPLOSIÓN EN Rusia*

Los residentes de la ciudad de #Belgorod en Rusia informan de una explosión cerca del pueblo de Oktyabrsky. Son unos 12 kilómetros hasta la frontera #Ucrania . El gobernador confirmó la información sobre las explosiones.





*En #Belgorod la agencia TASS, medio afiliado al #Kremlin, habla de cuatro muertos en la explosión de un depósito de municiones. Se está hablando de un misil Tochka de #Ucrania, eso tendrán que confirmarlo. *


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (29 Mar 2022)

*Hay que estar muy atentos para saber de donde viene el ataque*

Gobernador de Belgorod Vyacheslav Gladkov sobre las explosiones: “Ahora se escuchan explosiones en el territorio de Belgorod y la región de Belgorod. El incidente ocurrió cerca del pueblo de Krasny Oktyabr. El jefe de la aldea está ahora en el lugar....


----------



## Nico (29 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> ¿Pero qué lección, gallináceos? *Nunca se abandonan posiciones conquistadas*, se ponen más medios para seguir avanzando.
> No tienen ná de ná, quieren un despliegue de país de tercera, en el este, y aguantar el chaparrón que les viene.




Toma, para que aprendas *lo que los militares saben de Cannas (200 años antes de Cristo).*









Batalla de Cannas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Tú estás un poquitín "desactualizado" en estrategia militar. Es bueno que te actualices (*aunque sea 2300 años tarde*)


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## palmerita (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## la mano negra (29 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Alarmas de ataque aéreo en Kiev, Poltava, Zaporozhye, Vinnytsia, Cherkasy, Kirovograd, Odessa, Khmelnytsky, Volyn, Zhytomyr.



Las negociaciones de paz en Ankara son un éxito , los rusos se la envainan , el ejército ruso se desangra.... bla, bla , bla....... Y mientras tanto siguen los ataques aéreos rusos a lo largo y ancho de Ucrania. A Dios rogando y con el mazo dando.


----------



## magufone (29 Mar 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Para lo intoxicadores y derrotistas, Rusia sigue el plan con modificaciones tácticas en el terreno pero manteniendo el mismo sendero que es la destrucción de las FFAA ucranianas, como mencione en un mensaje anterior esto es una guerra de maniobras y al igual que sucedió en Irak 1993, se ha mantenido a las reservas ucranianas apostadas en Odessa y Kiev con la amenaza de desembarco en Odessa y la toma del Aeropuerto de Gostomel. Ahora que lo mejor del las tropas nacionalistas-nazis de Ucrania han quedado destruidas en Mariúpol toca destruir a lo restante del FFAA ucranianas en el Donbass, dejo un artículo que lo expresa de mejor forma:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahora toca vender la "derrota" de Rusia como sea; por los creadores de "la horda quiere llegar hasta Lisboa"...
Ya dijimos algunos que no querian tomar Kiev, que son simples estrategias de guerra que se han visto muchas veces...
Buen analisis. Los hilos de los hooligans felandose mutuamente, para ellos...


----------



## crocodile (29 Mar 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> El viento le es favorable a Rusia todavía si sigue exprimiendo un tiempo más la guerra . Puede sacar mucho más beneficio si sigue apretando . No creo yo que sea el momento de plantarse. Rusia cometió el error de dedicar unos recursos muy limitados a la operación militar . El corredor terrestre hasta Crimea está prácticamente completado a falta de terminar por completo la toma de Mariupol . El siguiente objetivo estratégico es asegurar Kherson y la entrada al río Dniéper. Eso está prácticamente completado . El tercer objetivo es aniquilar la agrupación de fuerzas militares en el Dombás que están ya casi copadas . Lo suyo sería dedicar a ese objetivo todos los recursos posibles para dar un golpe de efecto demoledor. Si Putin recula ahora , muchos ucranianos se van a sentir abandonados a su suerte y muchos militares rusos van a experimentar la amarga sensación de que lo que ellos han ganado con sangre , otros lo entregan sin oposición en los pasteleos de despachos pulcros.



Después de ver la aclaración del ministerio ruso de defensa no va a haber una interrupción de la ofensiva, simplemente es reagrupamiento de tropas para en cuanto se libere Mariupol continuar más allá de las fronteras de Donbas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Mar 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Hay que convertir Leopolis en escombros. Que no quede uno vivo



A la nevera


----------



## pirivi-parava (29 Mar 2022)

Vaya, parece que está de moda regalar armas en cualquier guerra... y a veces hay consecuencias


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (29 Mar 2022)

Desnazificando que es Gerundio


----------



## .Kaikus (29 Mar 2022)

*No hay mas Dios que Allah y Muhammad su profeta, Allahu Akbar !!!. *

Ver archivo adjunto 1004816


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (29 Mar 2022)

Los usanos no se fian del repliegue ruso:


----------



## El Tuerto (29 Mar 2022)

No sé si lo habéis puesto, el cinismo del personaje provoca arcadas:

*20:05 — *- El expresidente del Gobierno español José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero afirmó este martes que la guerra en Ucrania *no detendrá la globalización* pese a amenazar las soberanías, pero sí permite la oportunidad de discutir *un nuevo orden mundial,* con un nuevo enfoque para esa globalización.


----------



## kasperle1966 (29 Mar 2022)

*Informe de situación: Operación Z *

*Por Nightvision para el blog de Saker *
Varios grandes desarrollos nos están dando una idea de una imagen cambiante sobre el terreno hoy. Primero comencemos con los frentes donde ocurrieron los cambios más grandes, para luego dar un análisis estratégico más amplio.
-Muchos informes de hoy confirman nuestra determinación previa de que Rusia, de hecho, está llevando a cabo un importante reagrupamiento de sus fuerzas siguiendo lo que hoy Shoigu ha llamado la conclusión exitosa de los principales objetivos de la primera fase de operaciones:
“Shoigu: _En general, se han logrado los principales objetivos de la primera fase de la operación. Las capacidades de combate de la VSU se han reducido significativamente, lo que nos permite centrar nuestra atención principal y nuestros principales esfuerzos en lograr el objetivo principal: la liberación de Donbass. _”
Esto se suma al anuncio de RF de que algunas unidades VDV se retirarán de la región de Kiev como señal de buena fe para las negociaciones.
Por supuesto, la prensa y los analistas occidentales, como era de esperar, han tergiversado esta noticia como 'las fuerzas rusas desgastadas se están retirando y reduciendo sus operaciones para concentrarse en objetivos más realistas en el este'.
Hay un hilo muy informativo de Scott Ritter hoy que explica el concepto simple de una 'finta' militar (desviación, engaño, tácticas de distracción, etc.) que hemos mencionado antes en la discusión de las maniobras iniciales de Rusia que nos pareció a muchos de nosotros que en realidad siguen asuntos militares, para ser una 'estrategia de fijación' que evita que las fuerzas ucranianas redistribuyan y releven a sus fuerzas principales en Donbass y en otros lugares.
https://twitter.com/RealScottRitter/status/1508813631311466496 
“1/ Big Arrow War—un manual básico. Para todos aquellos que se rascan la cabeza por la confusión, o se quitan el polvo de sus uniformes de gala para el desfile de la victoria de Ucrania en Kiev, por las noticias sobre el "cambio estratégico" de Rusia, es posible que desee volver a familiarizarse con los conceptos militares básicos.
2/ La guerra de maniobras es un buen punto de partida. Comprenda que Rusia comenzó su “operación militar especial” con un grave déficit de mano de obra: 200 000 atacantes frente a unos 600 000 defensores (o más). El conflicto de desgaste clásico nunca fue una opción. La victoria rusa requirió maniobra.
3/ La guerra de maniobras es más psicológica que física y se centra más en el nivel operativo que en el táctico. La maniobra es movimiento relacional: cómo despliegas y mueves tus fuerzas en relación con tu oponente. La maniobra rusa en la primera fase de su operación apoya esto.
4/ Los rusos necesitaban moldear el campo de batalla a su favor. Para hacer esto, necesitaban controlar cómo Ucrania empleaba sus fuerzas numéricamente superiores, mientras distribuía su propio poder de combate más pequeño para lograr mejor este objetivo.
5/ Estratégicamente, para facilitar la capacidad de maniobra entre los frentes sur, central y norte, Rusia necesitaba asegurar un puente terrestre entre Crimea y Rusia. La toma de la ciudad costera de Mariupol fue fundamental para este esfuerzo. Rusia ha cumplido esta tarea.
6/ Mientras se desarrollaba esta compleja operación, Rusia necesitaba evitar que Ucrania maniobrara sus fuerzas numéricamente superiores de una manera que interrumpiera la operación de Mariupol. Esto implicó el uso de varias operaciones de apoyo estratégicas: fintas, operaciones de arreglo y ataque profundo.
7/ El concepto de una finta es simple: se considera que una fuerza militar se está preparando para atacar un lugar determinado o, de hecho, lleva a cabo un ataque, con el fin de engañar a un oponente para que comprometa recursos en respuesta a las acciones percibidas o reales.
8/ El uso de la finta desempeñó un papel importante en la Tormenta del Desierto, donde las fuerzas anfibias de la Marina amenazaron la costa de Kuwait, lo que obligó a Irak a defenderse de un ataque que nunca llegó, y donde la 1.ª División de Caballería atacó Wadi Al Batin para inmovilizar a los Guardia Republicana.
9/ Los rusos hicieron un uso extensivo de la finta en Ucrania, con fuerzas anfibias frente a Odessa congelando a las fuerzas ucranianas allí, y un gran ataque de finta hacia Kiev obligando a Ucrania a reforzar sus fuerzas allí. Ucrania nunca pudo reforzar sus fuerzas en el este.
10/ Las operaciones de reparación también fueron críticas. Ucrania había reunido entre 60.000 y 100.000 soldados en el este, frente a Donbas. Rusia llevó a cabo un amplio ataque de fijación diseñado para mantener estas fuerzas totalmente comprometidas e incapaces de maniobrar con respecto a otras operaciones rusas.
11/ Durante la Tormenta del Desierto, se ordenó a dos divisiones de infantería de marina que llevaran a cabo ataques similares contra las fuerzas iraquíes desplegadas a lo largo de la frontera kuwaití-saudí, inmovilizando a un número significativo de hombres y material que no se podía utilizar para contrarrestar el principal ataque estadounidense en el oeste. ”
Por cierto, von Manstein, considerado uno de los más grandes generales alemanes de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, empleó este tipo de tácticas, particularmente en la misma región de Donbass contra las fuerzas soviéticas, donde utilizó fintas y retiradas estratégicas para capturar una fuerza invasora mucho mayor por medio de distracciones y desvíos). Puede ver videos como este para ver cómo una fuerza mecanizada extremadamente ágil puede emplear tácticas de distracción y distracción para atraer a una fuerza mucho más grande https://youtu.be/vL1BiYvG-38 
Una fuente de Kiev ha informado además que "Rusia ahora tiene MÁS unidades blindadas acumuladas en la frontera que antes de la guerra..." Esto es extremadamente revelador y, de ser cierto, una clara señal de que se está preparando una importante operación de fase 2. etapas Y hay muchos avistamientos/videos de nuevas fuerzas como esta: https://twitter.com/MotolkoHelp/status/1508794997184897024 
https://twitter.com/hochu_dodomu/status/1508730518564753409 
La declaración completa: _“ _*Rusia ha llevado más equipo a la frontera que antes de la invasión *_, según recursos ucranianos afiliados a la inteligencia de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. _
La comunidad de inteligencia “Informnapalm” especifica que específicamente en la región de Kursk se registra una gran cantidad de equipo militar, más que el 24 de febrero ” .
(foto de la construcción anterior como referencia)
_




_
-Ahora en algunas actualizaciones tácticas reales:
Con mucho, el teatro de operaciones más activamente exitoso para las fuerzas de RF ha sido Izyum. Kamyanka fue capturada en su mayor parte y ahora hay informes de que se han registrado enfrentamientos tan al sur / camino abajo como Krestyshche (probablemente solo fuerzas de avance / exploración), que está justo en las afueras de Slovyansk. Del mismo modo, en la dirección SW desde Izyum, la lucha continúa alrededor de Barinkove y más y más fuerzas continúan llegando a esta área a través de los cruces de puentes de pontones en el río Donets. Esto se convertirá en un enfoque cada vez más grande en los próximos días a medida que el "reagrupamiento" pivote hacia la Fase 2 completa, ya que esta área se convertirá en la pinza principal del norte para encerrar el 'Gran Caldero'.
-En Mariupol, la limpieza continúa y Ramzan Kadyrov ha volado para ayudar a supervisar las etapas finales de la liberación de Mariupol y continuar dando moral a sus tropas en el frente. La ciudad está dividida en pequeños focos que están siendo empujados estratégicamente por las fuerzas alineadas de RF _hacia _la fábrica de Azovstal para que puedan concentrar y embotellar todas las fuerzas restantes de Azov allí. Todavía no se sabe si, como algunos han expresado, Rusia optará por "sacrificar la fábrica" una vez que todo Azov esté allí (mediante un bombardeo masivo), para deshacerse de ellos de una sola vez, o en su lugar limpiarlo pieza por pieza. pieza para salvarla intacta. La fábrica es un importante centro industrial que una vez estuvo entre los más grandes del mundo en acero, por lo que es probable que Rusia dude en destruir por completo este patrimonio de la industria soviética.
Y por cierto, aunque no sabemos la distribución exacta de la fuerza en Mariupol, ha quedado claro que hay al menos 3 grupos distintos que operan en varias direcciones que finalmente se han "conectado" en puntos centrales y ahora a menudo operan juntos. Estas son 1. las fuerzas de la RPD del norte, las fuerzas chechenas del este y ahora una fuerza especial de la Marina rusa del oeste, lo que parece ser 'infantería naval'. Se pueden ver varios videos de estas fuerzas que ahora operan en conjunto, aunque aún no se sabe cómo se distribuye el comando entre ellas:
https://www.bitchute.com/video/bHfSya228Qfk/ 
https://www.bitchute.com/video/SuYgc42MxSqU/ 
Además, esto puede ser *gráfico *pero una visita obligada. En esto se ha convertido el batallón Azov en Mariupol: 


Un helicóptero de transporte ucraniano también fue derribado ayer en un último intento desesperado por salvar a algunos de los líderes de Azov. Trató de entrar sigilosamente, volando a baja altura sobre el mar de Azov, sin pasar por la cobertura del radar / corredor terrestre ruso, pero una vez que estuvo cerca, fue detectado y borrado.





-El edificio del centro administrativo en Nikolayev fue alcanzado por un misil Kaliber esta mañana. Las estimaciones oficiales ucranianas afirmaron solo entre 20 y 30 bajas (heridos y muertos), pero las salas de chat de Nikolayev aparentemente han comenzado a filtrar listas reales de bajas con nombres de bajas confirmados en Telegram, y los informes indican que hay más de 200 hasta ahora y posiblemente será más alto que el cuartel de la Brigada 79 que fue atacado la semana pasada. Los rumores posteriores al golpe de la semana pasada indicaron que el comando de Ucrania emitió un decreto inmediato para no permitir más la publicación de ninguna foto de 'secuelas' como las del 79 que mostraban espantosos muertos de la UAF. Esto significa que probablemente no veremos mucha confirmación fotográfica, pero las hojas con los nombres de las víctimas se pueden ver en los Telegrams del Coronel Cassad y otros.





-En otras noticias, el Jefe Adjunto del Comité de la Duma Estatal, Vladimir Shamanov, ha anunciado hoy que los 'Spetsnaz rusos' han capturado a algunos de los perpetradores de las horribles torturas/crímenes de guerra infligidos a nuestras tropas de artillería en las afueras del este de Kharkov el otro día. Aquí está su declaración:
https://youtu.be/imVFwgXNijw 
“Hoy yacen a sus pies, pidiendo clemencia”: el jefe adjunto del Comité de la Duma Estatal, Vladimir Shamanov, afirma que aquellos que se burlaron de los militares rusos en Ucrania fueron capturados por las fuerzas especiales rusas.
“Aquellos que intimidaron a nuestros militares no se regocijaron por mucho tiempo, después de tres días nuestras fuerzas especiales capturaron a estos bastardos. Hoy ruedan a sus pies, implorando clemencia. Voy a llamar a sus nombres. Un bastardo se llamaba Sergei Velichko, apodado Chile. El segundo – Konstantin Nemechev. Ambos bastardos crecieron como nazis de un grupo de fanáticos del club de fútbol local Metalist. Así lo contaron ellos mismos durante los primeros interrogatorios. Y así será con todos los que son indignos, violando la Convención de Ginebra, para actuar con nuestros prisioneros de guerra”.
Sin embargo, algunos se muestran escépticos ante estas afirmaciones hasta que los líderes rusos produzcan fotos/videos que demuestren que estas personas fueron capturadas.
-En noticias económicas, el rublo ahora se ha recuperado casi por completo, milagrosamente, a su tipo de cambio de antes de la guerra frente al USD.





Recordemos que Occidente afirmó que el rublo caería catastróficamente a 200 frente a 1 USD. En cambio, se disparó a un máximo de 130-150 y se ha estado recuperando de manera constante, ahora casi completamente de vuelta a la normalidad, que estaba en el rango de 75-80 antes del 24 de febrero y el inicio de la operación especial. Este es un shock económico masivo y una humillación para todo Occidente, por decir lo menos.
Además de eso, las acciones rusas se han vuelto a abrir y también están ganando positivamente:





-Una última cosa a tener en cuenta. Ya he dicho en numerosas ocasiones que los equipos estadounidenses y occidentales en general han sido un fracaso catastrófico en Ucrania. Pero hay algunas noticias importantes adicionales que continúan revelando la veracidad de estas afirmaciones.
En primer lugar, este reportero del Pentágono ha declarado que el Pentágono planea comprar cientos de MENOS misiles Javelin este año que el año pasado, A PESAR de haber regalado miles de ellos a Ucrania. https://twitter.com/JackDetsch/status/1508517753413636096 
Ahora está claro que el liderazgo del Pentágono ha visto el desempeño absolutamente pésimo del Javelin y ahora quiere eliminarlo gradualmente de las fuerzas estadounidenses. Recuerde, de miles de jabalinas suministradas, miles de videos publicados por Ucrania, nunca se ha registrado un solo uso exitoso del sistema. De hecho, la gran mayoría de las derrotas ucranianas exitosas de los blindados rusos ocurren en los extremos de los sistemas soviéticos/rusos heredados y principalmente en la artillería. Las fuerzas rusas continúan encontrando unidades Javelin completamente sin usar porque las tropas británicas las han encontrado difíciles de manejar y poco prácticas en combate: demasiado largas para instalarlas y usarlas, demasiado pesadas para transportarlas e ineficaces incluso cuando se usan. Para el combate urbano donde las tropas tienen que ser lo más ligeras, móviles y ágiles posible, el Javelin es absolutamente inútil con su gran interfaz CLU y su diseño demasiado voluminoso. El Pentágono ha visto claramente el fracaso del sistema sobrevalorado.
-En otro informe repentino e inesperado, el Pentágono ahora quiere desechar DOCENAS de F-22.
https://www.rt.com/news/552870-pentagon-budget-f-22-jets-boneyard/ 
De repente han decidido que quieren "desviar fondos" a la plataforma de próxima generación. Claramente hay una conexión aquí con algo que el Pentágono ha presenciado en Ucrania que lo ha dejado luchando por repensar su enfoque de la guerra moderna. Verá que todas las guerras de poder son laboratorios para que las grandes potencias prueben y evalúen su equipo. El F-22 fue el buque insignia de la fuerza aérea de los EE. UU., el ÚNICO avión prohibido por el Congreso para vender a cualquier aliado, incluso en 'versión de exportación'. El F-35 estaba destinado al mercado de exportación, mientras que se suponía que el F-22 era únicamente la gran esperanza única e inigualable y el pináculo de la ingeniería estadounidense que conduciría a victorias en guerras futuras. Pero ahora parece que el Pentágono ha probado lo que las modernas defensas aéreas / radares rusos son capaces en Ucrania y ya no confía en las posibilidades del F-22. De repente, se apresuró a deshacerse desesperadamente del F-22 y prepararse para la plataforma de "próxima generación" titulada el proyecto 'Dominio aéreo de próxima generación', que consistiría en utilizar en gran medida la guerra integrada de drones y posibles enjambres de drones controlados por el piloto. Esto parece indicar que EE. UU. no ve otra forma de derrotar las defensas aéreas rusas y el poderío aéreo en general, aparte de la sobreutilización masiva de la saturación de drones integrados: ya no puede contar con los F-22 después de ver cómo Rusia ha anulado por completo el aire y la aviación ucranianos. capacidades antiaéreas, que por cierto eran órdenes de magnitud mayores que las capacidades de los serbios en los años 90 que humillaron a la fuerza aérea estadounidense varias veces.
-Además, luego de las declaraciones anteriores del jefe de Lugansk, Paschenik, de que se llevaría a cabo un referéndum para que Lugansk se uniera oficialmente a la RF, el jefe de la DPR Pushilin también emitió hoy declaraciones diciendo que la DPR realizará un referéndum para unirse oficialmente a la Federación Rusa, pero solo después de que el conflicto haya terminado. De cualquier manera, es una gran noticia para LPR/DPR después del cese de las hostilidades. Si tiene éxito, esto agregaría otra inyección masiva de población de 3,8 millones a RF que, sumada a Crimea, llevaría la población total de RF al rango de 148.000.000. Tenga en cuenta que antes de los eventos de 2014, la población de RF era de 143 millones.
-Por último, muchas personas han estado preguntando por qué Rusia no está paralizando las capacidades de Internet de Ucrania. El informe de hoy afirma que un ataque cibernético masivo ruso ha llevado la conectividad a Internet de Ucrania a solo un 13% en todo el país. https://www.zerohedge.com/technology/internet-provider-ukraines-military-hit-most-severe-cyberattack-invasion 

*Sitrep: Operation Z | The Vineyard of the Saker*


----------



## rejon (29 Mar 2022)

Rusa dice que retira las tropas de Kiev para "fortalecer las negociaciones con Ucrania". Si realmente lo retira, que está por ver, será porque han fracasado en su intento de tomar Kiev, no por otra cosa.

Y esas tropas restantes irán a reforzar otros frentes.


----------



## bigmaller (29 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los listillos que decían que está guerra duraba dos días donde están? Seguro que reconociendo que la han cagao no?



Quien lo dijo? Ferreras?

De ese me fio.



Fauna iberica dijo:


> No se va a atrever.
> 
> Rusia todavia tiene mucho recorrido y le falta decision para hacer lo mismo que EEUU.
> 
> Estos son unos hijos de perra, pero hay que reconocerles que cuando se fijan un objetivo lo cumplen a rajatabla, cueste lo que cueste, Rusia y China todavia no han llegado a ese nivel.



Porque a USA el coste no le importa. La deuda en su moneda le da margen y sabe que su ciudadania ( incluyendo europa) esta suficientemente anestesiada con el estado del bienestar ( impagable) en el que vivimos.

Los chinos y rusos hasta ahora no se atrevían.

Me parece mas gordo el hordago del rublo que la guerra en si.


----------



## alfonbass (29 Mar 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Más fantasías de liberales maricas no existe tal libertad desde el momento en que estas atado a un salario, y en el caso de las naciones a los recursos que tienen disponibles, no puedes hacer dependiente a un país tropical de un consumo artificial de trigo que no produce en absoluto de la misma forma que no puede hacer a un país de clima frío adicto al consumo de productos tropicales estas cosas y siempre deben ser lujos.
> 
> De hecho, para que tu compres un jersey chino alguien debió haberles dado permiso para venderlo y por consiguiente está consintiendo la pérdida de capital resultante y así con todos los productos importados, y para cubrir dicho déficit el estado no solo debe producir ingresos superiores a los egresos, sino también debe haber una relativa paz y equilibrio entre las naciones si hay enfrentamientos frontales entonces todo ese edificio de arena se cae. y lo mismo cuando los costos de la energía y las materias primas a nivel internacional aumentan con el consiguiente aumento de los costos de las cadenas de producción usando maquila y mano de obra esclava foránea.
> 
> ...



No te das cuenta que el simple hecho de que no estés de acuerdo con el estado que te gobierna, echa al traste lo que dices?
No estás atado a ningún salario, vives en un país donde puedes cambiar de trabajo cada vez que te apetezca o consideres necesario, lo que no puede ser es que el estado te garantice un trabajo que te motive y te de los recursos que tu consideras necesario, es imposible hacer eso con todo el mundo, básicamente


Tampoco tiene sentido que juzgues lo que es o no necesario para otra persona que no seas tú, es que es eso lo que no entiendes, es como si yo vengo y te obligo a que, por ley, comas platos o una comida que no te gusta, es necesaria esa comida y te mantiene vivo? si, es lo que quieres?, no....

Te puse el ejemplo del jersey chino, pero puedes poner el producto y la nacionalidad que quieras, de hecho, uno de los motivos principales del crecimiento de China ha sido gracias a que ha sabido ofertar cosas que ha occidente le ha interesado por un precio menor, es decir, ha sabido COMPETIR, y eso es lo que tiene premio, si no hubiera sido así, China NO SERÍA LA POTENCIA que es hoy en día ni de casualidad

Lo que tampoco comprendes es que un liberal no está diciendo ninguna regla, yo solo te digo que no puedes controlar el mercado, porque no puedes controlar los intereses de millones de personas, tendrías que ser una especie de dios para lograrlo, lo que te lleva a dos opciones: O permites libertad de comercio, la que te va a llevar siempre a una competencia entre países de manera sana, como ha ocurrido desde el final de la Guerra fría hasta ahora o mantienes controlada a una población, ellos van a tener lo mínimo, pero no van a tener incentivos para progresar, por lo que la decadencia está asegurada en unos años
Eso es exactamente lo que ocurrió en la URSS, no habían incentivos, porque son cosas que no puedes controlar, no se trata de otra cosa, si no los hay, si no tienes por qué levantarte o dormir poco, no vas a crear nueva tecnología, no vas a tener gente que investigue, no vas a mejorar tu sociedad, punto, da igual como lo quieras "disfrazar", no puedes hacerlo

Otra cosa es que te cuenten historias y te metan en una historia nacionalista, como ha ocurrido en Rusia, pero...es que eso no te da, siempre va a haber elementos que estén en contra, siempre van a haber personas como tu, que estén en contra de su estado y de como se hacen las cosas, es que es IMPOSIBLE que pensemos todos de la misma manera, es que no sé que os han metido en la cabeza para comprender eso...primero entiende eso, y luego te metes a debatir sobre el tipo de estado y lo que quieras, pero es que ante eso no se puede hacer nada más que provocar sufrimiento y terminar con la vida de muchas personas

Por cierto, los datos no hablan de ninguna "miseria generalizada" en los países "capitalistas" y más libres, entender que es mejor vivir en Suecia que en Cuba o en Pakistan o en China es estar muuuy perdido


----------



## pirivi-parava (29 Mar 2022)

Parece que aún no ha perdido Putin


----------



## Abstenuto (29 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania denuncia ante la UE "numerosas" violaciones de mujeres en el marco de la invasión por Rusia.*
> El Gobierno de Ucrania ha informado a la Unión Europea de "numerosos casos" de violaciones de mujeres en el marco de la invasión rusa, según ha explicado este martes la comisaria europea de Interior, Ylva Johansson, en la comisión de Derechos de las Mujeres e Igualdad de Género del Parlamento Europeo.
> La comisaria ha relatado que en la reunión extraordinaria que los ministros de Interior de la UE celebraron en Bruselas el lunes, en la que intervino por videoconferencia el titular ucraniano, Denis Monastirsky, este les explicó que tienen constancia de "muchas violaciones de mujeres". Esas violaciones, *"que hemos visto en otras muchas guerras también, parecen ser más o menos incentivadas por los rusos",* ha señalado la comisaria, quien agrega que es la primera vez que ella oye hablar de este asunto en el marco de la guerra en Ucrania . "Esto está ocurriendo ahora en Ucrania, según el ministro de Interior ucraniano", agregó.



Los Derechos Europeos del Chocho de Oro y la relación con la barbarie de la II Guerra Mundial.

No podía faltar en el Ministerio de Propaganda de Ucrania


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

El Tuerto dijo:


> No sé si lo habéis puesto, el cinismo del personaje provoca arcadas:
> 
> *20:05 — *- El expresidente del Gobierno español José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero afirmó este martes que la guerra en Ucrania *no detendrá la globalización* pese a amenazar las soberanías, pero sí permite la oportunidad de discutir *un nuevo orden mundial,* con un nuevo enfoque para esa globalización.



Eso es lo que se juega esta puta basura que nos pastorea. Su Elysium, la destrucción de occidente en una maraña de razas. Ellos a sus tronos, el resto a sobrevivir entre basura.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Mar 2022)

*Qué castigo les espera a los mercenarios japoneses por un viaje a Ucrania

Cuando las autoridades ucranianas anunciaron la creación de una “brigada internacional”, dentro de la cual los mercenarios de otros países deberían participar en las batallas del lado de Kiev, la prensa también informó que, entre otros, unos 70 ex militares de Japón tenían la intención de ir a la zona de guerra. Aunque las redes sociales japonesas, como se informa en la nota, se llenaron de un rugido de aprobación, Tokio advirtió oficialmente a los ciudadanos del país que no viajaran con tales fines. *

Ahora, un alto oficial retirado de las Autodefensas recordó que estos ciudadanos, muy probablemente, después de regresar a casa, enfrentarán un proceso penal bajo varios artículos del Código Penal local a la vez. Su opinión la da el portal chino Sohu, con referencia a la revista japonesa Shukan Bunshun, que publicó anteriormente esta información.

Yamashita Hiroki se desempeñó anteriormente como Comandante de la Región Militar Central de la Fuerza Terrestre de Autodefensa de Japón y ahora es profesor en la Universidad de Chiba en Japón. El experto recordó que los ciudadanos japoneses que participaron en las hostilidades caen bajo varios artículos del código penal japonés a la vez.

En su opinión, los mercenarios japoneses tienen "dos problemas". Para empezar, la ley prohíbe que los particulares participen en guerras extranjeras. Según el derecho penal japonés, aquellos que planean o preparan dicha participación sin el permiso de las autoridades son condenados a penas de prisión que van de tres meses a cinco años.

Por ejemplo, un estudiante universitario japonés que intentó unirse a la organización terrorista ISIS (prohibida en la Federación Rusa) en 2014 fue arrestado a su regreso.

Además, si participas en batallas y matas a alguien allí, al regresar a casa, también puedes ser acusado de asesinato.

Yamashita dice.

Además de las cuestiones legales, Hiroki Yamashita cree que los riesgos políticos son aún más importantes.

Además, el gobierno japonés tiene una disputa con la Federación Rusa por las Kuriles del Sur (que en Japón se llaman los "territorios del norte"), por lo tanto, si los ciudadanos de la Tierra del Sol Naciente deciden participar en las batallas, las relaciones de Tokio con Moscú se deteriorará aún más.

Si un ex oficial de las Fuerzas de Autodefensa se ofrece como voluntario para Ucrania, esta sería una buena excusa para que Rusia afirme que Japón tiene fuerzas especiales allí, lo que, a su vez, podría generar tensión sobre los "territorios del norte".

Hiroki Yamashita dijo.

Yamashita sugiere que cualquiera que desee ayudar a los ucranianos podría viajar a la vecina Polonia con intenciones más pacíficas.

Por ejemplo, ayudar al reasentamiento de refugiados o transportar ayuda humanitaria para aprovechar al máximo el entrenamiento de las Fuerzas de Autodefensa en atención de desastres.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (29 Mar 2022)

PD. el barro sigue haciendo de las suyas:


----------



## crocodile (29 Mar 2022)

Gobierno ukronazi reconoce parcialmente sus brutalidades, ya podéis pajearos otanicos psicópatas


----------



## Peineto (29 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> ¿Niños, tios de 20, 21, 22 y 28 años?. Anda vete a cagar anormal, asi esta España, con subnormales como tu que considera que un tio de 22 años es un niño.



Que conste que de edad mental sí, son infantes.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (29 Mar 2022)

Esto parece ser lo que han volado en Rusia.




El medio ruso TASS informa que un depósito de municiones local explotó en el pueblo de Krasnyi Oktiabr cerca de #Belgorod . Cuatro Rus. militares resultaron heridos. No sorprende que TASS culpe a #Ucrania por las explosiones de munición obsoleta.



*Muy importante saber lo que ha ocurrido, de donde ha venido.*


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (29 Mar 2022)

. Ministerio de Defensa ruso: Kiev obliga a los batallones nacionalistas a grabar videos escenificados para incriminar a las fuerzas rusas


----------



## Seronoser (29 Mar 2022)

Rusia ha aprendido de qué van las negociaciones de paz.
Las primeras veces se las metió doblada Usa, digo Ucrania.

Ahora Rusia sabe que si dice que todo progresa adecuadamente, el rublo se fortalece y el petróleo baja de los 110 dólares, que es el precio ideal para los rusos.

Así vamos a estar hasta que se limpie el donbas completamente, y se cerquen kiev y odessa.


----------



## Cui Bono (29 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Toma, para que aprendas *lo que los militares saben de Cannas (200 años antes de Cristo).*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prefiero Hastings, Canne está sobrevalorado.


----------



## JAGGER (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dula (29 Mar 2022)

Eso de que Rusia parece estar cediendo... habrá que verlo. Para mí que hay gato encerrado, el pájaro Putín se las sabe todas, yo para mí que es una encerrona para que se confíen y luego darles la cuchillada. ¿Van a negociar y están todos acojonaditos por si son envenenados? Menuda negociación va a salir de esa reunión.


*Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, noticias de última hora en directo | Putin no levanta el cerco a Mariupol y EEUU desconfía de su voluntad de paz*

Rusia había anunciado por la mañana que reducía sus ataques sobre Kiev y Chernigov para facilitar un acuerdo con Ucrania 





__





Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, noticias de última hora en directo | Zelenskiy: "No hay razón para confiar en las palabras de quienes siguen luchando por nuestra destrucción"


Veremos, ha afirmado Joe Biden al ser preguntado por el anuncio de que Rusia va a reducir sus ataques sobre Kiev y Chernigov para facilitar un acuerdo




www.elmundo.es


----------



## rejon (29 Mar 2022)

*EEUU advierte de que el repliegue ruso de las cercanías de Kiev "no es real"*
El Pentágono afirmó este martes que Rusia ha movido "un número pequeño" de unidades en la última jornada en las proximidades de Kiev y descartó que se trate de "una retirada real".
"Creemos que esta es una reubicación, no un repliegue real, y deberíamos estar todos preparados para ver una gran ofensiva contra otras zonas de *Ucrania*", dijo el portavoz del Departamento de Defensa, John Kirby, en una rueda de prensa.


----------



## magufone (29 Mar 2022)

S


rejon dijo:


> *EEUU advierte de que el repliegue ruso de las cercanías de Kiev "no es real"*
> El Pentágono afirmó este martes que Rusia ha movido "un número pequeño" de unidades en la última jornada en las proximidades de Kiev y descartó que se trate de "una retirada real".
> "Creemos que esta es una reubicación, no un repliegue real, y deberíamos estar todos preparados para ver una gran ofensiva contra otras zonas de *Ucrania*", dijo el portavoz del Departamento de Defensa, John Kirby, en una rueda de prensa.



Si bien no van a entrar en Kiev, yo pienso que las van a mantener ahi para fijar a las tropas Ucranianas todavía: vamos a ver propaganda y contrainformación de ambos bandos estos dias, pero esas piezas no se van a mover muy lejos, al menos hasta que no haya acuerdos en firme.


----------



## alfonbass (29 Mar 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Ningún país es Rusia.
> 
> Pero bueno, es que tampoco tiene ninguna necesidad de ser autosuficiente, dejen ustedes ya de una puta vez la visión eurocéntrica. La mayor parte del mundo, y cuando digo la mayor es la mayor, empezando por la suma de China e India, no están por la labor de aislar a Rusia. Es más pueden considerados aliados de Rusia.
> 
> Aprendan de Israel, que obviamente muestra estar mucho más inteligentemente dirigida que cualquier país europedo de mierda, y tener un mucho mejor conocimiento de la realidad del mundo y respeto por la Historia, y que tampoco está por la labor de sancionar a Rusia.



Israel no es un país aislado, de todas formas no se trata de nada con Europa, pero es que, a pesar del conflicto, socialmente es la sociedad más compatible con la europea y eso no se puede cambiar, no al menos en un par de generaciones
Rusia puede buscar a China como "aliado", pero eso solo se puede trasladar al ámbito político, no a un comercio estable de lo que al final importa más, que es lo que la gente compra, vende y quiere, eso no entiende alianzas estratégicas ni de geopolítica
Rusia puede u lo está haciendo, "copiar" un Instagram, un MacDonalds y todo eso, pero es que, al hacerlo, ya se ve por donde respira el pueblo, la gente
Ojo, que yo no digo que no pueda salir algo bueno, pero es que el "premio", es decir, una Ucrania empobrecida es demasiado costoso y es que Europa tiene muchos defectos, de hecho es el continente con más, pero, no va a dejar de ser lo que es de una manera tan sencilla, de hecho, aunque se pase mal, a día de hoy tiene muchas más herramientas que Rusia para salir de un atolladero económico en el largo plazo
Por eso esta operación ha sido un error, porque ni Rusia está preparada, como se está viendo y la gente que lo va a pagar es la de a pie, no Putin precisamente...pero vamos, que si tu quieres pensar que Pakistán mola porque apoya a Rusia y tal...pues deberías pasar un mes allí y luego juzgar eso...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Prefiero Hastings, Canne está sobrevalorado.





Nico dijo:


> Toma, para que aprendas *lo que los militares saben de Cannas (200 años antes de Cristo).*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prefiero la Batalla de Dien Bien Phu


----------



## frangelico (29 Mar 2022)

sada dijo:


> Que cortes? q yo sepa no se están produciendo



Digo si hay corte del gas. Antes o despues o se acepta el modo de pago o se corta. Porque los rusos no pueden cobrar en euros o dólares debido a las sanciones, y tampoco van a regalar el gas. Así que el nudo se tendrá que cortar por algua parte.


----------



## rejon (29 Mar 2022)

Si es cierto que el hijoPutin acepta parar la guerra a cambio de la neutralidad de Ucrania, veo claro que la resistencia ha triunfado y el bloqueo occidental a la economía rusa ha sido un éxito. 

Pero ojo, jamás se puede confiar en lo que prometa un sujeto que elimina a los discrepantes con polonio.


----------



## crocodile (29 Mar 2022)

El Tuerto dijo:


> No sé si lo habéis puesto, el cinismo del personaje provoca arcadas:
> 
> *20:05 — *- El expresidente del Gobierno español José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero afirmó este martes que la guerra en Ucrania *no detendrá la globalización* pese a amenazar las soberanías, pero sí permite la oportunidad de discutir *un nuevo orden mundial,* con un nuevo enfoque para esa globalización.



Otro perro globalista al servicio del N.O.M. y la agenda 2030


----------



## delhierro (29 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Gobierno ukronazi reconoce parcialmente sus brutalidades, ya podéis pajearos otanicos psicópatas



Si, el tema es que el gobierno ruso no emite una baraja y les empieza a lanzar misiles uno a uno, como harian los yanquis en una situación similar. Se sienta con ellos y negocia.

El liderazgo no es tanto tener fuerza, como se capaz de ejercerla sin que te disuada las opiniones ajenas. Eso es así en lo gran y en lo pequeño.

No veo a Biden hablando con Putin si rusia manda abiertamente armas para matar americanos en cualquier confllicto. Eso es lo que esta haciendo cuando le coge el telefono a Macron. 

Ha cruzado la linea, y me da que es tan tonto que cree que la linea tiene sentido inverso. NO LA TIENE. Y se lo dice un observador diminuto, que no tiene servicio de inteligencia, ni agencia , ni expertos. Para occidente es a muerte. Si no lo ve, deberian cambiar de lider.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Esto parece ser lo que han volado en Rusia.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004844
> 
> ...



Se produjo un incendio en Rusia Belgorod, seguido de explosiones de municiones.

Testigos presenciales informan de un incendio en un almacén militar y publican videos.


----------



## manodura79 (29 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Menuda puntería los ucras.



De algo tiene que servir la inteligencia de la OTAN. Eso le pondrá el culo apretado a los rusos pues como empiecen a alcanzar objetivos en del otro lado de la frontera tendrán que acelerar la campaña.


----------



## Bocanegra (29 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Yo si fuese Ucrania les diría a los orcorrusos que el país no va a formar parte de la OTAN con tal de que marchen a tomar por el culo. Total, acaban de demostrar que no la necesitan para derrotar a rusia. Después pueden desarrollar su propio arsenal de misiles nucleares de medio alcance y nunca más se tendrían que preocupar de orcorrusia.



Ucrania ha puesto en su constitución como prioridad entrar en la OTAN, esto no va de decir en Twitter tal o cual.....una de las peticiones rusas es redactar de nuevo esa constitución


----------



## frangelico (29 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Esto parece ser lo que han volado en Rusia.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004844
> 
> ...



Estando tan cerca de la frontera supongo que es un misil ucraniano de fabricación rusa.


----------



## rejon (29 Mar 2022)

Otra cosa que es bastante clave cuando esta invasion acabe es la condena a Rusia al pago de las reparaciones a Ucrania. 

No vaya a ser que lo terminemos pagando entre todos, que seguro que es lo que terminará pasando...


----------



## Guanotopía (29 Mar 2022)

Madrid retira la Llave de oro de la ciudad a Putin con el voto en contra de Vox


La insignia fue concedida por Alberto Ruiz Gallardón en 2006, durante una visita del mandatario ruso a la capital de España




elpais.com


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## delhierro (29 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Estando tan cerca de la frontera supongo que es un misil ucraniano de fabricación rusa.



O alguien que vendio cosas, que ahora se necesitan. Las cajas nunca se miran salvo en caso de guerra si tu controlas el arsenal.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (29 Mar 2022)

La globalización se ha parado.
Europa está maniobrando para ser independiente en muchos campos incluido energético y tecnológico, eso retira parcialmente del mercado global a 750 millones de personas.
Hay que sumarle los 150 millones de rusos, ahora desglobalizados a la fuerza.
En total Mil millones que "se salen" de la globalizacion, asi de repente, en un mes.
Salvo China y USA, que son los otros polos de la globlización que ya no será, los que quedan en el planeta son economías mediocres que aunque quisieran, no podrían suplir a los que se van.
Y esto es indiscutible, diga lo que diga el pazguato de Sapatero.
Queda por ver si será para mejor o a peor.
Yo desde luego prefiero tener calefacción importada a no tenerla por ser el gas un artículo de lujo.


----------



## pemebe (29 Mar 2022)

DIscurso de Pedro Sanchez (alias Antonio) en la OTAN: La Moncloa. 24/03/2022. Sánchez reitera el profundo compromiso de España con la unidad y fortaleza de la OTAN frente a Putin [Presidente/Destacados]




Profundizar este vínculo se ha convertido en una necesidad urgente para abordar de manera eficiente las amenazas actuales y futuras a nuestra seguridad. La unidad y la determinación trasatlánticas han sido y seguirán siendo esenciales para detener a Putin. *La unidad de todos los aliados es nuestra mejor arma de disuasión*

España está plenamente comprometida con los esfuerzos de la OTAN para reforzar la postura de disuasión y defensa de la Alianza en el flanco oriental. En el corto plazo, nuestro país ha respondido a las solicitudes de SACEUR e incrementado su contribución global. Todas las unidades españolas adscritas a la VJTF, el refuerzo de la presencia en Letonia, el despliegue en Bulgaria y Turquía, el entrante en Lituania y las contribuciones de las Fuerzas Navales Permanentes demuestran nuestro sólido compromiso con la OTAN y nuestros aliados, Y estamos listos para hacer más a medida que nos adaptamos al entorno en evolución.

Sánchez ha reiterado el apoyo al fortalecimiento de la postura de disuasión y defensa en el Flanco Oriental, pero "*sin perder de vista el enfoque 360 grados de nuestra seguridad", atendiendo con el mismo interés al Flanco Sur y al "potencial desestabilizador" que representa la creciente presencia de Rusia en el Sahel. "El Sur es también el Este"*, 

*España está haciendo una contribución muy activa en el apoyo al pueblo ucraniano, tanto en el envío de material militar para el legítimo ejercicio de su autodefensa frente a la agresión que están sufriendo, como en la ayuda humanitaria y la acogida de refugiados. 

La semana pasada el Gobierno aprobó un nuevo paquete de ayuda para Ucrania por valor de 31 millones de euros,* el mayor envío realizado nunca por España a un solo país. Nuestro país está reforzando la acogida de refugiados a través de una rápida implementación de la Directiva de Protección Temporal en el marco de la UE

La solidaridad es esencial en este momento. También con los países que están soportando una mayor presión en esta crisis humanitaria. 

Por ello, el presidente ha pedido que la OTAN "anticipe su apoyo" a socios como Moldavia, Georgia y Bosnia-Herzegovina. España ya está canalizando parte de su apoyo de ayuda bilateral a Moldavia. "La UE y la OTAN deberían trabajar juntas en este frente, que es una oportunidad perfecta para mostrar complementariedad".

La OTAN está demostrando su centralidad, su capacidad de respuesta y su fuerza. Debemos adaptarlo al nuevo escenario de seguridad y eso es lo que estamos haciendo hoy y seguiremos haciendo en la Cumbre de Madrid". En este nuevo escenario, el presidente del Gobierno aboga por adoptar un "enfoque inteligente" respecto del rol que puede desempeñar China en esta guerra. "*España quiere que China juegue un papel constructivo para alcanzar la paz cuanto antes".
*
*PD: Todos sin mascarillas en un recinto cerrado. Bueno casi, hay un pobre "esclavo" arriba a la izquierda que la lleva.*


----------



## rejon (29 Mar 2022)

Madre mia,te quitan territorio de tu pais... te prometen algo que van a volver a no cumplir... y aún serán los buenos,


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Mar 2022)

Por la tarde, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentaron avanzar en dirección al pueblo de Aleksandrovka desde Posad-Pokrovsky en la región de Kherson. La designación del objetivo fue proporcionada por dos vehículos aéreos no tripulados Leleka y una cámara de alta resolución del faro Khablovsky.

El ataque fue repelido: las unidades ucranianas perdieron tres vehículos de combate de infantería y se vieron obligadas a retirarse


----------



## la mano negra (29 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Ahora toca vender la "derrota" de Rusia como sea; por los creadores de "la horda quiere llegar hasta Lisboa"...
> Ya dijimos algunos que no querian tomar Kiev, que son simples estrategias de guerra que se han visto muchas veces...
> Buen analisis. Los hilos de los hooligans felandose mutuamente, para ellos...



Puente terrestre hacia Crimea completado. 
Cierre de la puerta del río Dníeper a la navegación ucraniana , completado .
Eliminación de la Armada ucraniana , completado.
Eliminación de los sistemas de radar ucranianos , completado.
Eliminación casi completa de la Fuerza Aérea ucraniana , completado.
Eliminación de los polvorines y depósitos de carburantes ucranianos , completado.
Mandar a freir espárragos a los mercenarios extranjeros al servicio del régimen ucraniano, completado.
Toma de posesión de dos de la principales centrales nucleares ucranianas , completado.
Anulación casi por completo de la capacidad de maniobra del ejército ucraniano, completado.
Posibilidad de cierre total de la bolsa de Dombás en donde quedarían atrapados cien mil militares ucranianos , en fase de desarrollo.
Comienzo de la demolición de la preminencia del dólar norteamericano como moneda de reserva mundial , en fase de desarrollo.

Y suma y sigue.

A lo anterior , algunos , lo llaman "derrota rusa"


----------



## Zhukov (29 Mar 2022)

El parte de ayer, hoy, y sobre las "negociaciones", mientras sobre el terreno las cosas son distintas para los que son observadores









Parte de guerra 29/03/2022


AYER 28 Marzo Los frentes parecen estar en calma, en la mayoría de las áreas, ya sea reagrupándose y en batallas de posición, o progresando gradualmente. La fase más activa se encuentra ahora en Ma…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (29 Mar 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Jajajajaj el rublo está fatal con el cambio de moneda



Pedazo de avatar gastas


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (29 Mar 2022)

El ministro de Defensa de #Rusia, opina que el suministro de armas letales de Occidente a #Ucrania puede crear una amenaza para #Europa.


----------



## manodura79 (29 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Esto parece ser lo que han volado en Rusia.
> 
> 
> *Muy importante saber lo que ha ocurrido, de donde ha venido.*



¿Tienes dudas de donde ha venido? La única duda es que pepino usaron.


----------



## Nico (29 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Prefiero la Batalla de Dien Bien Phu




Eso lo tienes en Mariupol y lo verás en el caldero de Donbass. Espérate unos días.


----------



## la mano negra (29 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Por la tarde, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentaron avanzar en dirección al pueblo de Aleksandrovka desde Posad-Pokrovsky en la región de Kherson. La designación del objetivo fue proporcionada por dos vehículos aéreos no tripulados Leleka y una cámara de alta resolución del faro Khablovsky.
> 
> El ataque fue repelido: las unidades ucranianas perdieron tres vehículos de combate de infantería y se vieron obligadas a retirarse



Las fuerzas rusas se tienen que estar atrincherando a lo bestia en Kherson en estos momentos . A ver quien es el guapo que se acerca allí ahora. La puerta del río Dníeper la han trincado y no creo que la suelten ni hartos de vodka.


----------



## aretai (29 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Madre mia,te quitan territorio de tu pais... te prometen algo que van a volver a no cumplir... y aún serán los buenos,



no hay ni buenos ni malos


----------



## manodura79 (29 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> El ministro de Defensa de #Rusia, opina que el suministro de armas letales de Occidente a #Ucrania puede crear una amenaza para #Europa.



¿No decían que ese señor estaba muerto o destituido?


----------



## Nico (29 Mar 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Puente terrestre hacia Crimea completado.
> Cierre de la puerta del río Dníeper a la navegación ucraniana , completado .
> Eliminación de la Armada ucraniana , completado.
> Eliminación de los sistemas de radar ucranianos , completado.
> ...




Te faltó "renacionalización del Mar de Azor" y "Destrucción del puerto de la OTAN en dicho mar" (completadas).


----------



## Mabuse (29 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Es camuflaje ukra:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004329



Se ve una "f" caligráfica y un rayo o "s". Regla número uno del mimetizaje, jamás se debe hacer una forma reconocible, peor aún si se trata de una pareidoia como es el caso. La mente se fija automáticamente en cualquier forma que puede identificar, si el mimetizaje tiene una forma reconocible, automáticamente nos vamos a centrar en ese punto haciendo posible detectar el movimiento o la forma tras el disfraz.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Mar 2022)

Va quedando menos en Mariúpol


----------



## Salamandra (29 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Rusia ha aprendido de qué van las negociaciones de paz.
> Las primeras veces se las metió doblada Usa, digo Ucrania.
> 
> Ahora Rusia sabe que si dice que todo progresa adecuadamente, el rublo se fortalece y el petróleo baja de los 110 dólares, que es el precio ideal para los rusos.
> ...



Es verdad y además me he reído.

Arriba ese comentario.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Mar 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> ¿No decían que ese señor estaba muerto o destituido?



Los troles de la OTAN tienen mucha imaginación, de eso no hay duda…sigue en su puesto.


----------



## vladimirovich (29 Mar 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Las fuerzas rusas se tienen que estar atrincherando a lo bestia en Kherson en estos momentos . A ver quien es el guapo que se acerca allí ahora. La puerta del río Dníeper la han trincado y no creo que la suelten ni hartos de vodka.



Jerson esta perdido.

A los colaboracionistas locales se los llevaron el otro dia a Crimea, y ya estan minando los puentes para volarlos.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (29 Mar 2022)

El motivo de las explosiones cerca de Belgorod, anteriormente, fue el factor humano, le dijeron a RIA Novosti en los servicios de emergencia.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Eso lo tienes en Mariupol y lo verás en el caldero de Donbass. Espérate unos días.



Seguiré sorprendido por las bicicletas con cañones por la selva.....pero sí, ese caldero mata.


----------



## Abstenuto (29 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Imagino que AWACs pasando al segundo la posición de la aviación rusa a los ucranianos se lo pone complicado a los rusos.



Me extrañaría que los AWACs pudieran integrarse con los Buk. Pero de estos temas sé lo justito

EDIT: supongo que te refieres a que los AWACs, que abarcan un rango mayor (400 km) podrían dar una posición aproximada del jet ruso y luego los sistemas BUK podrían desplazarse para tener a tiro el avión en su rango (34 km). Podría ser


----------



## kelden (29 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Esto parece ser lo que han volado en Rusia.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004844
> 
> ...



Alguien ha tirao la colilla donde no debía ...


----------



## perrasno (29 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1004770



Por un momento he visto al druso loco Zahreddine.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Cui Bono (29 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> El motivo de las explosiones cerca de Belgorod, anteriormente, fue el factor humano, le dijeron a RIA Novosti en los servicios de emergencia.



Estos son los que van a hacer ajedrez de precisión y no son capaces de no volarse los huevos al manejar sus armas.

Hoy los rusos han continuado huyendo como pollos para tener las lineas de suministros más cortas.

Jerson va a volver a Ucrania. Inexplicablemente, son incapaces de tomar Mariupol-Nuevo Stalingrado y en Jarkov siguen sin tomar la ciudad y sin cerrar "el caldero de aniquilación brutal y hasta siempre de todas las fuerzas presentes y futuras de Ucrania" (o algo así).


----------



## magufone (29 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los troles de la OTAN tienen mucha imaginación, de eso no hay duda…sigue en su puesto.



Y poco sentido del ridiculo...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Peineto (29 Mar 2022)

Deberías saber que se trata de un juego de cara a la galería, pero los tiempos los marca quien puede.


----------



## afiestas (29 Mar 2022)

Algo gordo intuyo que se cuece, ahora mismo muchísimo tráfico de aeronaves norteamericanas, incluyendo dos superbombarderos estratégicos B52, y así todo el día.....






Enviado desde mi SM-N986B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (29 Mar 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


>



*
Bonito mundo nos va a quedar con cualquiera con un cañón antitanque por las calles gracias a los graciosos de los buenistas de las armas para la defensa.*


----------



## Dula (29 Mar 2022)

¿Han terminado ya las negociaciones o andan todavía a la gresca? De todas maneras pactar con Rusia es como pactar con la camorra siciliana, cualquiera los cree.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (29 Mar 2022)

Tropas rusas ensachan la brecha en torno Izium. Si logran explorar el éxito pueden envolver el Donbass finalmente.


https://topwar.ru/194109-genshtab-vsu-v-svodke-zajavil-chto-ukrainskie-vojska-delajut-vse-chtoby-ne-dopustit-obhoda-osnovnyh-sil-na-donbasse.html


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Mar 2022)

Por la tarde, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentaron avanzar en dirección al pueblo de Aleksandrovka desde Posad-Pokrovsky en la región de Kherson. La designación del objetivo fue proporcionada por dos vehículos aéreos no tripulados Leleka y una cámara de alta resolución del faro Khablovsky.

El ataque fue repelido: las unidades ucranianas perdieron tres vehículos de combate de infantería y se vieron obligadas a retirars
#Rusia #Ucrania #Kherson
@ryba


----------



## Abstenuto (29 Mar 2022)

Esta vez no se la van a meter doblada. A no ser que vayan muy justitos militarmente como dice la propaganda OTÁNica (que no me creo). Las sanciones las están capeando bien.

Yo creo que los ukros no se van a bajar de la burra y Rusia va a seguir trazando su mapa por medio de la fuerza militar


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (29 Mar 2022)

afiestas dijo:


> Algo gordo intuyo que se cuece, ahora mismo muchísimo tráfico de aeronaves norteamericanas, incluyendo dos superbombarderos estratégicos B52, y así todo el día.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Este hoy en Chequia. Mejor que esto para ya.*



Pero miren....que hacen todos estos aquí ahora?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (29 Mar 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Puente terrestre hacia Crimea completado.
> Cierre de la puerta del río Dníeper a la navegación ucraniana , completado .
> Eliminación de la Armada ucraniana , completado.
> Eliminación de los sistemas de radar ucranianos , completado.
> ...



Bien, ahora.....qué han ganado exactamente? Es para un amigo.....


----------



## Vilux (29 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Espero que cumpla su palabra.



Traduzco:

"Hace 50 años las calles de Leningrado me enseñaron una norma: si la pelea es inevitable hay que golpear el primero".


----------



## Cui Bono (29 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



Ojito, que estos pueden intentar algo raro. 
Quizás saben que va a pasar algo allí, en Bielorusia. O quizás van a intentar cortar el tráfico de armas con un nuevo frente pegado a Polonia (eso es suicida, a la OTAN no le va a parar la amenaza de nukes por entrar en UKR).


----------



## Cui Bono (29 Mar 2022)

Cuando hables con adultos ten un poco de pudor y no digas chuminás.
UKR está reconocida por todos los paises, así que Odessa van a intentarla invadir unas fuerzas extranjeras (nada de 'recuperar') y probablemente la gentuza de mierda acaben churruscaditos, porque han regalado un mes precioso a las fuerzas defensoras, son así de lijtoh con el ajedrez.


----------



## lasoziedad (29 Mar 2022)

*Rumania distribuirá pastillas de yodo por riesgo nuclear en Ucrania*

Rumania, país fronterizo con Ucrania, distribuirá gratuitamente la semana próxima pastillas de yodo a la población, para "*prepararse" a un eventual incidente nuclear* relacionado con la invasión rusa a Ucrania, anunció el martes el gobierno.

*"No podemos descartar totalmente" ese riesgo* *y "sabemos que en caso de accidente, no hay tiempo para distribuir las pastillas"*, declaró el ministro de Salud, Alexandru Rafila, en conferencia de prensa.

"No deben ser tomadas de manera preventiva", insistió, y anunció el lanzamiento de una campaña de información.


----------



## ussser (29 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ⚡El Departamento de Estado de EE. UU. no ve ningún progreso serio en las negociaciones entre Rusia y Ucrania. Desde el punto de vista del Departamento de Estado, las negociaciones en Turquía son una maniobra engañosa, que Rusia utiliza para encubrir sus acciones.



Nos han jodido, que van a decir? que se acabe ya la guerra que ya ha muerto mucha gente?


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (29 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Bonito mundo nos va a quedar con cualquiera con un cañón antitanque por las calles gracias a los graciosos de los buenistas de las armas para la defensa.*



En Holanda los narcos ya tenían RPG's que pretendían usar para volar edificios de medios de comunicación, etc. De hecho han llegado a tirotear en plena calle a periodistas famosos, ahora tendrán mucho más surtido. Lo mismo en Suecia.

Aquí tenemos a las famosas bandas, más fuertes cada día. Luego están los de las mezquitas, grupos ultras de todo pelaje, en Irlanda a vueltas con el IRA, en Francia los corsos... con todo esto buscan revolverlo todo para justificar más vueltas de tuerca legales para el control total, se vuelve a lo de los años 70-80 después de las crisis del petróleo, pero con todo destruido a nivel social, cultural, económico, y un control tecnológico de las personas que no existía.


----------



## kerowsky1972 (29 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Yo sigo pensando que Ucrania si pierde la guerra se va a reducir a los óblasts de Lviv, Volinia, Ivano-Frankivsk, Ternopil, Chernivtsí, Rivne y poco más.
> 
> Si empata y saca un buen acuerdo es posible que permanezan Zhytomir y Vinitsiia como parte de Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Se parece al polaco fíjate tú


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Prefiero Hastings, Canne está sobrevalorado.



Poco sabes tu de hastings.


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (29 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Bonito mundo nos va a quedar con cualquiera con un cañón antitanque por las calles gracias a los graciosos de los buenistas de las armas para la defensa.*



guarda relación con la guerra de ucrania estos atentados o en general el conflicto en Israel?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (29 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Ojito, que estos pueden intentar algo raro.
> Quizás saben que va a pasar algo allí, en Bielorusia. O quizás van a intentar cortar el tráfico de armas con un nuevo frente pegado a Polonia (eso es suicida, a la OTAN no le va a parar la amenaza de nukes por entrar en UKR).


----------



## mazuste (29 Mar 2022)

* "Tenemos siete años de experiencia en las negociaciones con Ucrania. No se puede confiar en Ucrania
ni siquiera cuando ha firmado algo. No se puede confiar en ella ni siquiera cuando los países garantes 
se adaptan a Ucrania -digo de Alemania y Francia-. Ucrania no es capaz de negociar y no es independiente. 
Por lo tanto, todo lo que ocurra en las plataformas de negociación debe plantearse en un plan independiente 
y guiarse por lo que ocurra de hecho"*.
Denis _Pushilin_, elegido líder de autoproclamada república popular de Donetsk.


----------



## Aonyoigo (29 Mar 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Fuente?



Con Agua gracias, … este saca las noticias de la manga


----------



## Silvia Charo (29 Mar 2022)

Que la matanza de Odessa haya quedado impune es la constatación de que la operación original ha fracasado; liquidar ratas en Mariupol durante un mes (y lo que pueda quedar) es el premio de consolación. Putin está ahora haciendo control de daños y asegurando los suficientes territorios y compromisos por parte de Ucrania como para configurar un relato que pueda ser asumido por su pueblo.

Aun así, me temo que esto va a ser a la larga traumático por mucho barniz propagandístico que se le dé al asunto. La imagen del ejército ruso ha quedado tocada y van a ser muchos quienes se cuestionen si todo esto ha merecido la pena: unos por considerar que no se ha hecho lo suficiente y otros por considerar que se hizo más de lo necesario.

Creo que el sentir general del hilo es el propio de una fase de negación. El Donbás se anexionará (una parte ya era de facto ruso) y Ucrania podrá quedar "neutral", sí, pero:

- OTAN-UE salen moralmente reforzados gracias al efecto "enemigo común". Escandinavia y Visegrado se vuelcan de lleno en el proyecto. Ucrania y Moldavia se suman a la UE.

- Bielorrusia pone sus barbas a remojar y mira a papá oso con otra cara. Inicialmente le ayudó pero luego se quedó mirando. Además, la ex polacolituana todavía le hace un poquito de tilín.

- Georgia se aleja del mundo rusófono a toda máquina y Kazajistán y Uzbekistán se lo piensan. Dependerá mucho de cómo reaccione China.

- Turquía ha olido sangre y va a mover ficha, posiblemente sea el país más beneficiado a largo plazo si hace las cosas bien.

A todo esto le sumamos una Rusia más aislada, económicamente maniatada y con más enemistades a lo ancho del globo. Se dejará el oso atar por el dragón chino con tal de asegurarse su supervivencia? Cuánto podrá aguantar el legendario e indomable espíritu ruso hasta decir "hasta aquí hemos llegado"?...


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (29 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Bien, ahora.....qué han ganado exactamente? Es para un amigo.....



Que no sigan matando a Rusos, pero si te parece mal, mandamos a tu madre y padre y que los violen y acribillen!


----------



## pepinox (29 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Bien, ahora.....qué han ganado exactamente? Es para un amigo.....



Han ganado poner a Rusia en el CENTRO del mundo.


----------



## Zappa (29 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Bien, ahora.....qué han ganado exactamente? Es para un amigo.....








Analisis - La guerra de Ucrania es un señuelo, esto va de ECONOMÍA


Estamos asistiendo al fin de la globalización y el poder del dólar en directo. El anuncio de la convertibilidad de oro a rublos, y la única admisión de rublos por parte de los países "hostiles" (colaboradores con Ucrania) lo cambia TODO. El mundo entero, económicamente, va a dar un giro muy...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Zappa (29 Mar 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Han ganado poner a Rusia en el CENTRO del mundo.



*ESTO*


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (29 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Bien, ahora.....qué han ganado exactamente? Es para un amigo.....



Respeto.


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (29 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Estos son los que van a hacer ajedrez de precisión y no son capaces de no volarse los huevos al manejar sus armas.
> 
> Hoy los rusos han continuado huyendo como pollos para tener las lineas de suministros más cortas.
> 
> Jerson va a volver a Ucrania. Inexplicablemente, son incapaces de tomar Mariupol-Nuevo Stalingrado y en Jarkov siguen sin tomar la ciudad y sin cerrar "el caldero de aniquilación brutal y hasta siempre de todas las fuerzas presentes y futuras de Ucrania" (o algo así).



A ver monguer te cito para cuando tomen Mariupol por completo con tus nazis quemados


----------



## El-Mano (29 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Es la MONEDA OFICIAL de esos países, que a ti no te guste no es mi problema.



Ya te contesto el, se llaman igual* pero tienen distinto valor, porque técnicamente son monedas distintas.

* Igual igual tampoco, dólar americano, dólar canadiense, etc.


----------



## willbeend (29 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Con la musica a todo trapo y haciendo su trabajo... somo como unos currelas mas.


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (29 Mar 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> Que la matanza de Odessa haya quedado impune es la constatación de que la operación original ha fracasado; liquidar ratas en Mariupol durante un mes (y lo que pueda quedar) es el premio de consolación. Putin está ahora haciendo control de daños y asegurando los suficientes territorios y compromisos por parte de Ucrania como para configurar un relato que pueda ser asumido por su pueblo.
> 
> Aun así, me temo que esto va a ser a la larga traumático por mucho barniz propagandístico que se le dé al asunto. La imagen del ejército ruso ha quedado tocada y van a ser muchos quienes se cuestionen si todo esto ha merecido la pena: unos por considerar que no se ha hecho lo suficiente y otros por considerar que se hizo más de lo necesario.
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu análisis, puede extenderte un poco más en el punto de Turquia?


----------



## El-Mano (29 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Si realmente cortan el gas , no hay salida para muchos paises. Alemania las pasara putas, pero los del este dependen tanto de el que si sería un madmax.
> 
> Si Putin se atreve, los tienen contra las cuerdas. Pero eso, si se atreve.



Yo ya hice mi apuesta; no se paga, se corta el gas, tras unos días tirando de reservas se paga en rublos, oro y lo que haga falta.


----------



## vettonio (29 Mar 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> Que la matanza de Odessa haya quedado impune es la constatación de que la operación original ha fracasado; liquidar ratas en Mariupol durante un mes (y lo que pueda quedar) es el premio de consolación. Putin está ahora haciendo control de daños y asegurando los suficientes territorios y compromisos por parte de Ucrania como para configurar un relato que pueda ser asumido por su pueblo.
> 
> Aun así, me temo que esto va a ser a la larga traumático por mucho barniz propagandístico que se le dé al asunto. La imagen del ejército ruso ha quedado tocada y van a ser muchos quienes se cuestionen si todo esto ha merecido la pena: unos por considerar que no se ha hecho lo suficiente y otros por considerar que se hizo más de lo necesario.
> 
> ...




Hace cuanto que no te revisas la vista?


----------



## keylargof (29 Mar 2022)

Cómo están por aquí los ánimos, mis mermados?


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

Si la OTAN ha salido reforzadísima para mi, usando unos putos nazis de mierda desde el 2014. Reforzadísima. Si tenía dudas sobre si crearon el ISIS ya me han quedado confirmadas. Los perros de satanás son.


----------



## Billy Ray (29 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>



No quiero pensar que exista "mano" yanqui destrás de eso y lo descubran los rusos.


----------



## The_unknown (29 Mar 2022)

Veo mucha mensaje absurdo repitiendo una y otra el mismo Mantra. 
La estrategia de entrada a Ucrania ha sido la equivocada y ha causado la pérdida de mucho potencial bélico. 

Se ha visto que la mejor opción debía haber sido después de los ataques de precisión con misiles del primer día, un ataque másivo con apoyo de artillería. 
Si el enemigo te supera en número tienes que desmoralizarlos y pillarlos por sorpresa. 

Yo hubiera dirigido la operación de otra manera.


----------



## Cui Bono (29 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Poco sabes tu de hastings.



Las huidas fingidas son un clásico, pero no es alta estrategia, solo son tácticas. 
Lo de citar Canne cada vez que se habla de estrategia sí que es una cuñadez de palillo en boca. 

Los rusos se van de una situación peligrosa, es decir, abandonan un campo de batalla que no es propicio, salen como gallinas y dejan la imagen de que los ucras desbaratan los planes porque no se les ha medido bien, se les ha infravalorado.


----------



## quinciri (29 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Grandes avances en las negociaciones de Estambul.
> * Rusia reducirá su actividad militar en Kiev y en Chernigov.
> * Se pide la llegada de tropas de Polonia, Israel, Turquía y Canada.
> * Zelensky: "Esto no es sólo una guerra. Es peor".
> ...



*Putin quiere partir en dos ucrania, pero no se lo van aceptar. 

¿*podrias detallar un poco lo de los "grandes avances" en la negociación ?  

En cuanto a lo de "*Esto no es sólo una guerra. Es peo*r", no veo yo la inicial bravura de sus hordas nazis.

Por lo demas, aver estudiao un poco más el tema!


----------



## Paddy McAloon (29 Mar 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Estaba a punto de bloquearle ya de una puta vez. Pero luego he pensado que me gusta dar caña a un nazi catalúrfico como ustec, y no quiero privarme de ese placer. Así que seguirá a mi vista.



Hay que ser tarado o un periodista de alquiler para usar varios nicks.


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Las huidas fingidas son un clásico, pero no es alta estrategia, solo son tácticas.
> Lo de citar Canne cada vez que se habla de estrategia sí que es una cuñadez de palillo en boca.
> 
> Los rusos se van de una situación peligrosa, es decir, abandonan un campo de batalla que no es propicio, salen como gallinas y dejan la imagen de que los ucras desbaratan los planes porque no se les ha medido bien, se les ha infravalorado.



En Hastings no hubo huidas fingidas, fue imposibilidad de romper el muro de lanzas tras repetidos ataques de la caballería normanda. Tras el agotamiento los anglosajones se vinieron arriba y la cagaron.


----------



## frangelico (29 Mar 2022)

The_unknown dijo:


> Veo mucha mensaje absurdo repitiendo una y otra el mismo Mantra.
> La estrategia de entrada a Ucrania ha sido la equivocada y ha causado la pérdida de mucho potencial bélico.
> 
> Se ha visto que la mejor opción debía haber sido después de los ataques de precisión con misiles del primer día, un ataque másivo con apoyo de artillería.
> ...



Debían estar muy convencidos de que caía muy rápido. El otro día escuche a uno que las tropas que mandaron son de ocupación y no de invasión. Es decir, pensaban dar un golpe de mano contra Zelensky y luego las tropas serían una especie de fuerzas de orden de ocupación.


----------



## keylargof (29 Mar 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Han ganado poner a Rusia en el CENTRO del mundo.



Jojojojojojo pero que pedazo de subnormal


----------



## Cui Bono (29 Mar 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> Que la matanza de Odessa haya quedado impune es la constatación de que la operación original ha fracasado; liquidar ratas en Mariupol durante un mes (y lo que pueda quedar) es el premio de consolación. Putin está ahora haciendo control de daños y asegurando los suficientes territorios y compromisos por parte de Ucrania como para configurar un relato que pueda ser asumido por su pueblo.
> 
> Aun así, me temo que esto va a ser a la larga traumático por mucho barniz propagandístico que se le dé al asunto. La imagen del ejército ruso ha quedado tocada y van a ser muchos quienes se cuestionen si todo esto ha merecido la pena: unos por considerar que no se ha hecho lo suficiente y otros por considerar que se hizo más de lo necesario.
> 
> ...



Las revoluciones colorines por todo lo alto, con nuevas y prometedoras tierras donde florecer las democracias eurófilas. 
A Putin le crecen los enanos. 
Es hora de quinielas. ¿Será Georgia? ¿Será Kazajistán? ¿Bielorusia? O peor aún ¿Será Chechenia?


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (29 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Si la OTAN ha salido reforzadísima para mi, usando unos putos nazis de mierda desde el 2014. Reforzadísima. Si tenía dudas sobre si crearon el ISIS ya me han quedado confirmadas. Los perros de *satanás son.*


----------



## keylargof (29 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1004906



Que grande!!!      

A ver si caen unos centenares de rusos en las explosiones, nada como que te llegue la guerra a casa para que se te quiten las ganas de comer propaganda.


----------



## pepinox (29 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Joder, da gusto, sí señor, así es como se desratiza una ciudad.

Mis dieses.


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (29 Mar 2022)

*Ahmat Sila


*


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (29 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Las revoluciones colorines por todo lo alto, con nuevas y prometedoras tierras donde florecer las democracias eurófilas.
> A Putin le crecen los enanos.
> Es hora de quinielas. ¿Será Georgia? ¿Será Kazajistán? ¿Bielorusia? O peor aún ¿Será Chechenia?



Kazajstán es la madre del cordero. El trofeo gordo. El nexo de la nueva ruta de la seda. La clave de todo esto.


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

Desnazificacion de Ukrain dijo:


> *Ahmat Sila
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004953
> *



Deberían mandarle ya los tiger I y los king tiger cojones. Pobres nazis sin juguetes.


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Kazajstán es la madre del cordero. El trofeo gordo. El nexo de la nueva ruta de la seda. La clave de todo esto.



Y las mayores reservas de Uranio del planeta.


----------



## Expected (29 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Si realmente cortan el gas , no hay salida para muchos paises. Alemania las pasara putas, pero los del este dependen tanto de el que si sería un madmax.
> 
> Si Putin se atreve, los tienen contra las cuerdas. Pero eso, si se atreve.



Se ha atrevido a invadir Ucrania....con lo que lo de cortar el gas no le debería suponer ningún problema.


----------



## lasoziedad (29 Mar 2022)

*EEUU advierte de que el repliegue ruso "no es real"*

El Pentágono afirmó este martes que Rusia ha movido "un número pequeño" de unidades en la última jornada en las proximidades de Kiev y *descartó que se trate de "una retirada real".

"Creemos que esta es una reubicación, no un repliegue real*,* y deberíamos estar todos preparados para ver una gran ofensiva contra otras zonas de Ucrania"*, dijo el portavoz del Departamento de Defensa, John Kirby, en una rueda de prensa


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (29 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Y las mayores reservas de Uranio del planeta.



Próximamente en sus pantallas.


----------



## crocodile (29 Mar 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> ¿No decían que ese señor estaba muerto o destituido?



La ultra otanista Susana Griso insinuó que se había suicidado.


----------



## piru (29 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> El motivo de las explosiones cerca de Belgorod, anteriormente, fue el factor humano, le dijeron a RIA Novosti en los servicios de emergencia.




Joder, otra vez?


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (29 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Deberían mandarle ya los tiger I y los king tiger cojones. Pobres nazis sin juguetes.



Los Nazis son los únicos idiotas que teniendo todo perdido siguen luchando.

NO

Sólo es el captagon que les ofrece la OTAN lo que les hace luchar sin pensar. Luchan drogados


----------



## frangelico (29 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Y las mayores reservas de Uranio del planeta.



Supongo que China tiene asegurado por contratos el uranio kazajo, porque su plan nuclear depende mucho de tener suministros y ese es cercano y no hostil.
Sobre el papel Australia tiene más reservas pero los kazajos son los que más producen.

Para Rusia no es necesario el uranio en grandes cantidades porque su mix energético tira también se hidráulica y gas, pero China lo necesita imperiosamente para su enorme plan nuclear.


----------



## delhierro (29 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Alguien ha tirao la colilla donde no debía ...



Ser valiente a veces es contraproducente. He visto videos donde toquetean las municiones de las posiciones abandonadas con total tranquilidad. Hay posibilidades de que te dejen un "regalo" pero no se inmutan.

Es como los alondras que se niegan a trabajar con cinturon, ser prudente ahorra vidas.


----------



## kelden (29 Mar 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> Que la matanza de Odessa haya quedado impune es la constatación de que la operación original ha fracasado; liquidar ratas en Mariupol durante un mes (y lo que pueda quedar) es el premio de consolación. Putin está ahora haciendo control de daños y asegurando los suficientes territorios y compromisos por parte de Ucrania como para configurar un relato que pueda ser asumido por su pueblo.
> 
> Aun así, me temo que esto va a ser a la larga traumático por mucho barniz propagandístico que se le dé al asunto. La imagen del ejército ruso ha quedado tocada y van a ser muchos quienes se cuestionen si todo esto ha merecido la pena: unos por considerar que no se ha hecho lo suficiente y otros por considerar que se hizo más de lo necesario.
> 
> ...



La UE es un fraude, un montaje teatral. A ver si nos ponemos en situación.

La CEE nació como una forma de blindarse ante EEUU (dentro de los márgenes
de tolerancia que permitía el tinglado occidental), porque era claro para
todos que Francia, Alemania Occidental, Benelux, etc., le estaban comiendo
la tostada a EEUU. Como EEUU resuelve estas cosas a hostias y a mediados
de los 60 estaba claro que con la URSS se podía negociar, y usarla de contrapeso
frente a EEUU, se montó la CEE que fue una estructura conveniente para todas
esas economías avanzadas, para optimizar el chiringuito, pra reducir costes.

En aquel momento (1959) a nadie se le pasaba por la cabeza que países de
mierda como Hispanistán, Helenistán y ni digamos el COMECON fuesen a formar
parte jamás del tinglado.

La CEE funcionaba, y de puta madre, porque favorecía los intereses de sus estados
miembros. Ponían barreras a EEUU (unión aduanera) y compraban en inmejorables
condiciones lo que les convenía de la URSS y sus amigos.

El Reino Unido se montó la EFTA que era un remedo de baja intensidad mayormente
para tranquilizar a sus peones (escandinavos, Portugal, tambièn se metió Suíza y
Austria porque la CEE no permitía la neutralidad, era otánica de nacimiento para
no crear más problemas de los necesarios). La EFTA era una mierda y la economía
británica empezó a verse bien jodida por quedar fuera del tinglado.

Y nos ponemos en 1973, cuando EEUU quiere darle una configuración política al
tinglado que más allá del marketing publicitario, nunca tuvo; era un tinglado
para reducir costos, sin veleidades políticas reales, por eso iba todo por
unanimidad.

Tras brutales presiones meten al RU dentro, que no dejó de ser beneficioso para todos
(Dinamarca e Irlanda entran a la vez, pero nopintan nada). Pero antes de entrar,
se reunen los fundadores y le hacen unos cambios constitucionales al invento para
blindar bien sus privilegios de fundadores, aquí entra la PAC, las pesquerías,
y un largo etcètera. Una vez más se ve que sólo pensaban y diseñaban para ellos.

Y se levanta la veda y se empieza a usar como club de prestigio político: meten a
Grecia que es como meter a un muerto de hambre en una pastelería como ‘premio’ a su
otanicidad, meten a España y Portugal con un tratado que convierte a España en un
mercado cautivo y un estado dependiente. Luego los más financiarizados de la EFTA se
meten, no les queda otra, sólo los que pueden se quedan fuera, y lo tienen muy claro
(Suíza y Noruega). Todos estos países empiezan a ser succionados por una estructura
que jamás fue pensada para que ellos formasen parte.

Y entonces llega la puntilla: la unificación alemana, que los propios británicos
veían como un desastre y llegaron a pedirle a Gorby que metiera palos en las ruedas.
La jeta de esta gente es alucinante. Si ya la CEE tenía un diseño para 6 piezas bastante
iguales, y el saqueo de los atrasados empezaba a deshacer ese tingladillo (de España se
beneficiaba Alemania o RU mucho más que Francia, que en realidad ha sido el país que más
ha invertido en economía real y no en pilla la pasta y corre), que ahora una pieza
estructural, original, engorde de cuajo desbarata todo el tinglado, encima hay que pagarles
la limpieza de sangre de la RDA, que la dejaron hecha un solar. Y van y paren el euro,
que es adoptar todos el Marco y pagarle a Alemania sus delirios, una Fed bis. Sólo que
la Fed imprime papelitos y el euro succiona recursos de verdad, hacia Alemania.

Luego llega la destrucción de Yugoslavia y el saqueo del COMECON. Desde 1991 la UE ha
dejado de ser beneficiosa para Francia, como lo fue hasta entonces y ni digamos para Italia.
Sin dejar de ser un centro de redistribución de riqueza del pobre para el rico, ha pasado
con creces su obsolescencia programada, ya es más un puntal ideológico que un tinglado
funcional, es totalmente disfuncional, y sólo se mantiene unida porque si se desintegra
todos estarían peor. Este pegamento dejará de funcionar cuando una sóla pieza esté mejor
fuera que dentro, lo que induce otra espiral autodestructiva. Y como se ve, nunca, jamás,
ha tenido ningún peso político: cada estado la usa para intentar aumentar el SUYO, lo
que obviamente es un impedimento intrínseco a que tenga nunca peso político. Todo pecados
originales de un diseño que nunca fue pensado para lo que ha llegado a ser.

Y ahora viene la guinda del pastel: el rearme alemán. El rearme alemán no es contra Rusia,
el rearme alemán es contra sus socios europeos para perpetuar por otros medios, ahora que
la cosa se va a poner muy jodida, el tingladillo succionador de recursos de la periferia
que tiene montado. Para que entiendas, el IV Reich con dos cojones. Los franceses,
que los conocen bien, tienen que estar con los huevecillos por corbata.

Al final , dentro de 30 ó 40 años veremos a los rusos otra vez en Berlín. No escarmientan
los alemanes.



> A todo esto le sumamos una Rusia más aislada, económicamente maniatada y con más enemistades a lo ancho del globo. Se dejará el oso atar por el dragón chino con tal de asegurarse su supervivencia? Cuánto podrá aguantar el legendario e indomable espíritu ruso hasta decir "hasta aquí hemos llegado"?...



La proporción de la economía rusa con chinos y yankis es similar. En cuanto a nivel de
posible subordinación, desde ese punto de vista, va a estar exactamente igual tanto
si se alía con unos como con otros. Por contra la alianza con china tiene ventajas
para Rusia. Rusia a los yankis no les puede vender nada y de hecho no les vende casi
nada. En cambio a china les pueden vender de todo: desde armas y tecnología espacial
hasta comida (trigo y cereales) pasando por know how en metalurgia y energía.
China tiene alicientes para portarse bien con Rusia, es una asociación en la que se
benefician los dos. Usa ninguno.

Otra razón de peso en favor de la alianza ruso-china: en rusia y china la élite piensa. En la élite
USA ha desaparecido la vida inteligente. No tienes más que ver el desarrollo de esta crisis:
a los yankis ya no les cogen el teléfono ni los moros del golfo y ni se les ocurre secundar las
sanciones a Rusia. Ni los judios!!!! Idem toda Asia menos Japón y Korea The Bad.... 
Dentro de nada vamos a estar, los USA y los 27 lemmings, aislados del resto del mundo.


----------



## The_unknown (29 Mar 2022)

Esperemos que mariupol caiga pronto por el bien de los ucranianos. Así se desacen de azov de una vez.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (29 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Supongo que China tiene asegurado por contratos el uranio kazajo, porque su plan nuclear depende mucho de tener suministros y ese es cercano y no hostil.



No hostil hasta ahora. 
Que va a haber jaleo en Kazajstán en breve ni cotiza. 
Ahí está lo gordo. 
Lo de Ucrania es solo el preámbulo.


----------



## delhierro (29 Mar 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Se ha atrevido a invadir Ucrania....con lo que lo de cortar el gas no le debería suponer ningún problema.



Hay mucha gente que se lia a hostias en un semaforo por una chorrada, pero tiene pavor a su jefe y vive acojonado en el curro.

El problema ruso, no es capacidad, es actitud. Putin quiere ser como los cabecillas de aquí , cortar el gas es para el un punto sin retorno. Para el y para el grupo de garrapatas que vive como Dios allí a costa de la pasta que reportan las materias primas.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (29 Mar 2022)

Antitanques españoles suministrados al gobierno de Kiev por el gobierno socialista de Fraudez, capturados por los rusos 

t.me/anna_news/26562?single


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Supongo que China tiene asegurado por contratos el uranio kazajo, porque su plan nuclear depende mucho de tener suministros y ese es cercano y no hostil.



Obviamente cualquier revolución de colorines por allí la van a cortar de cuajo. Ríete tú de Tiannanmen


----------



## Silvia Charo (29 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Gracias por tu análisis, puede extenderte un poco más en el punto de Turquia?



País extremadamente joven, nuevas rutas alternativas de gas turcomano y azerbayano que irán hacia Europa pasando por Turquía, ruta alternativa al nuevo camino de la seda dejando a Rusia como opción secundaria, perfil socioeconómico bastante parecido a Rusia perfecto para relocalizar capital que abandone Rusia, importador-exportador de armas, aliado histórico y fiable de la OTAN, contrapeso vital para mantener a raya a Rusia + bloqueo a la flota rusa Mar Negro cerrando el Bósforo, etc.


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Antitanques españoles suministrados al gobierno de Kiev por el gobierno socialista de Fraudez, capturados por los rusos Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004961



Al perro deberían meterle un por el culo. Que les aproveche a las tropas rusas.


----------



## NPI (29 Mar 2022)

Lo dije hace un tiempo *26 febrero 2022
2020 *= *Versión oficial
2022 *= *Versión oficial 2.0*


----------



## willbeend (29 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha decidido reducir drásticamente la actividad militar en Kiev y Chernihiv.
> 
> ▪Rusia pide a Ucrania que cumpla estrictamente la Convención de Ginebra sobre prisioneros de guerra.
> 
> t.me/anna_news/26484



Ya me estaba oliendo, que no era posible acuerdo alguno sin dejar claro ese asunto. En las noticias que llevo leidas sobre la negociacion en Turkia a esta hora del hilo, no dijeron ni una palabra sobre que Rusia hiciera esa honorable exigencia.


----------



## alexforum (29 Mar 2022)

The_unknown dijo:


> Veo mucha mensaje absurdo repitiendo una y otra el mismo Mantra.
> La estrategia de entrada a Ucrania ha sido la equivocada y ha causado la pérdida de mucho potencial bélico.
> 
> Se ha visto que la mejor opción debía haber sido después de los ataques de precisión con misiles del primer día, un ataque másivo con apoyo de artillería.
> ...



Los toros siempre se ven mejor desde la barrera


----------



## SanRu (29 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Poco sabes tu de hastings.



¿En serio que ha dicho que Cannas está sobrevalorada?

Bruuuuu taaaaaaal


----------



## Cui Bono (29 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Obviamente cualquier revolución de colorines por allí la van a cortar de cuajo. Ríete tú de Tiannanmen



Cuando Putin le ha pedido tropas le ha hecho la cobra. Ya no influyen allí. 
Se le hará una oferta que no puedan rechazar.


----------



## frangelico (29 Mar 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> No hostil hasta ahora.
> Que va a haber jaleo en Kazajstán en breve ni cotiza.
> Ahí está lo gordo.
> Lo de Ucrania es solo el preámbulo.



Pues ahí China no puede estarse quieta porque es su patio trasero y su futuro. Y Usa tampoco tiene fácil llegar, eso está rodeado de estados no muy amigables . Kazajstan es para China lo que México para USA.


----------



## NoRTH (29 Mar 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Joder, da gusto, sí señor, así es como se desratiza una ciudad.
> 
> Mis dieses.



estos saben lo que hacen 
van a lo que van 

amigos los justos


----------



## NPI (29 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Hay información de que el número total de muertos en la administración regional del estado de Mykolaiv es de al menos 59 (sin contar los heridos).
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/37707



El alcalde decía que no había heridos / muertos, excepto su tabaco.


----------



## Hal8995 (29 Mar 2022)

P


arriondas dijo:


> Pues creo que tengo que decirlo: ajedrez...
> 
> Al final era lo que decían algunos foreros. Las tropas al norte de Kiev y junto a Chernigov era precisamente un señuelo, para tener distraidos a los ucros mientras les destruían aeródromos, depósitos de combustible, y de armas. No podían enviar los contingentes que protegían la capital a otros lugares. Ahora comienza la segunda fase de la operación.



Pues yo creo q es aún más ajedrez.

Dos hipótesis :

1.- Los rusos están hasta los huevos de todo y desean que el ejército ucro del Donbass se retire. Amenazo que voy con todo em el Este y a ver si se retiran.

2.- Se prepara una acción fulminante con paracaidistas cerrando carreteras de huida del Donbass para después acudan columnas de blindados. Si se consigue que en la bolsa hayan más tropas mejor. De ahí indicar q poco mobimiento en Kiev para a ver si pican y llevan mas tropas al este y a campo abierto triturarlas.

O algo intermierdo


----------



## delhierro (29 Mar 2022)

Quizas alguien con el que habian contactado para un golpe, se echo atras.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (29 Mar 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Me extrañaría que los AWACs pudieran integrarse con los Buk. Pero de estos temas sé lo justito
> 
> EDIT: supongo que te refieres a que los AWACs, que abarcan un rango mayor (400 km) podrían dar una posición aproximada del jet ruso y luego los sistemas BUK podrían desplazarse para tener a tiro el avión en su rango (34 km). Podría ser



Integrarse no, pero si le puede dar la altura y rumbo de los contactos, el Buk es ideal para una emboscada. Lo lógico es que este a cubierto cubriendo algún objetivo de alto valor (de los pocos que les queden) en algun granero o nave industrial y lo saquen a pasear cuando los Americanos detecten algo en su rumbo.

Posicionan el TELAR en la dirección prevista del contacto radar y intentan localizarlo para disparar y guiar el misil radar semiactivo. Después de lanzarlo debe continuar la guía / iluminación del misil hasta el impacto o el fallo del misil. Tras eso, le toca correr a esconderse.

No es fácil y estan yendo a por ellos, justamente hace 1-2 días ví un vídeo donde se veía un ataque a uno con una gran explosión. Y esta tarde he leido que se realizó con un misil hipersónico Kinzhal, para que despues digan algunos sesudos analistas que los Rusos se están quedando sin misiles.


----------



## Abstenuto (29 Mar 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Kazajstán es la madre del cordero. El trofeo gordo. *El nexo de la nueva ruta de la seda*. La clave de todo esto.



Por ese a tito Xi le interesa una Kazajstán estable y libre de injerencias anglos. Lo mismo que a tito Putin, por motivos algo distintos pero complementarios

O sea: NIET


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> ¿En serio que ha dicho que Cannas está sobrevalorada?
> 
> Bruuuuu taaaaaaal



Ya ves la batalla que ha sido maestra de la táctica militar la compara con hastings que es una puta mierda de unos anglos vs normandos atacando como borregos.


----------



## pirivi-parava (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## delhierro (29 Mar 2022)

Los rusos controlando el centro de Mariupol.



Es la plaza del teatro. Esta parte tiene muchos menos daños , que la periferia.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (29 Mar 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Por ese a tito Xi le interesa una Kazajstán libre de injerencias anglos. Lo mismo que a tito Putin, por motivos algo distintos pero complementarios
> 
> O sea: NIET



Y por eso mismo a los useños les interesa especialmente.
Interés para todos, jaleo seguro. 
Infravalorais a los anglos. 
El imperio useño se derrumba. 
Lo que no se entiende es que precisamente cuando los imperios se derrumban es cuando más peligrosos son. Poca broma.


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Mar 2022)

⚡*Desde el comienzo del día actual, nuestros militares han destruido 27 nacionalistas ucranianos, 9 puestos de tiro, 1 tanque, 1 vehículo blindado. Se capturó una montura de artillería autopropulsada de 122 mm 2S1 "Gvozdika" y 1 vehículo blindado. Reportado por la Milicia Popular de la RPD.*


----------



## Tierra Azul (29 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Hace cuanto que no te revisas la vista?



dile tambien que cambie la bolita de cristal, le falla a kilometros, eso de hacer opiniones de gral salon comiendo dorritos queda muy muy de moda en estos tiempos.


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Y por eso mismo a los useños les interesa especialmente.
> Interés para todos, jaleo seguro.
> Infravalorais a los anglos.
> El imperio useño se derrumba.
> Lo que no se entiende es que precisamente cuando los imperios se derrumban es cuando más peligrosos son. Poca broma.



Cierto pero para meter mano ahí le hace falta una cabeza de playa. Afganistán ya esta fuera de juego. ¿Dónde pueden ir a tocar los cojones?


----------



## Byblos07 (29 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Supongo que China tiene asegurado por contratos el uranio kazajo, porque su plan nuclear depende mucho de tener suministros y ese es cercano y no hostil.



Kazajstán le vende gran parte de su producción de uranio a Rusia. Rusia no produce tanto uranio, pero tiene la mayor capacidad de enriquecimiento del mundo y suple el 35% de las necesidades mundiales para centrales nucleares.

Rusia enriquece el uranio natural que recibe con el isótopo uranio 235 en la empresa Rosatom y le vende parte de esta producción a USA. USA le compra el 38% de sus necesidades de uranio de uso pacífico. Por eso USA no impuso como sanción la prohibición de importar uranio ruso. Hace unos días Rusia se planteaba el dejar de vender uranio enriquecido a USA.

No sé si China le compra el uranio, ya enriquecido, a Rusia, aunque China tiene una gran capacidad para enriquecer uranio, según he leído por lo que lo puede comprar en estado natural a Kazajstán.


----------



## unicornioazul (29 Mar 2022)

Desnazificacion de Ukrain dijo:


> Los Nazis son los únicos idiotas que teniendo todo perdido siguen luchando.
> 
> NO
> 
> Sólo es el captagon que les ofrece la OTAN lo que les hace luchar sin pensar. Luchan drogados



Lucharán drogados pero esos ucro-nazis eran y siguen siendo unos putos demonios. Debe de ser genético en la zona porque hasta el mismo Hitler despreciaba y repudió a Stefan Bandera, su mierda-sanguinario ídolo.


----------



## Fmercury1980 (29 Mar 2022)

*MARIÚPOL*

*Tengo entendido que en estos momentos el Estado Mayor ruso está decidiendo si bombardear Azovstal desde el aire y destruirlo del todo, o bien entrar en la planta e ir tomando una a una las instalaciones.*


----------



## frangelico (29 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Cierto pero para meter mano ahí le hace falta una cabeza de playa. Afganistán ya esta fuera de juego. ¿Dónde pueden ir a tocar los cojones?



No hay manera. Lo más cercano y semiafín a USA es Pakistan, pero esos, como los indios, están a dos barajas y necesitan imperiosamente gran cantidad de cereal y no le hacen ascos a la energía barata pagando como sea menester. Azerbaiyán sería de cuerta utilidad pero dudo que se preste tampoco. El centro de la isla-mundo no es muy amigable con USA. Una vez perdido Afganistán, que será una de las claves para el transporte ferroviario asiático en unos años, no tienen nada cerca.


----------



## No al NOM (29 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ⚡*Desde el comienzo del día actual, nuestros militares han destruido 27 nacionalistas ucranianos, 9 puestos de tiro, 1 tanque, 1 vehículo blindado. Se capturó una montura de artillería autopropulsada de 122 mm 2S1 "Gvozdika" y 1 vehículo blindado. Reportado por la Milicia Popular de la RPD.*



27 Nazis de Azov más que suman a las larvas

Aquí foto de comandantes y jefes de azocaca eliminados






Desnazificación. Sin duda


----------



## alfonbass (29 Mar 2022)

Desnazificacion de Ukrain dijo:


> Que no sigan matando a Rusos, pero si te parece mal, mandamos a tu madre y padre y que los violen y acribillen!



El secreto de la inmortalidad? hala!


----------



## alfonbass (29 Mar 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Respeto.



De quien?


----------



## kelden (29 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Integrarse no, pero si le puede dar la altura y rumbo de los contactos, el Buk es ideal para una emboscada. Lo lógico es que este a cubierto cubriendo algún objetivo de alto valor (de los pocos que les queden) en algun granero o nave industrial y lo saquen a pasear cuando los Americanos detecten algo en su rumbo.
> 
> Posicionan el TELAR en la dirección prevista del contacto radar y intentan localizarlo para disparar y guiar el misil radar semiactivo. Después de lanzarlo debe continuar la guía / iluminación del misil hasta el impacto o el fallo del misil. Tras eso, le toca correr a esconderse.
> 
> *No es fácil y estan yendo a por ellos, justamente hace 1-2 días ví un vídeo donde se veía un ataque a uno con una gran explosión. Y esta tarde he leido que se realizó con un misil hipersónico Kinzhal, para que despues digan algunos sesudos analistas que los Rusos se están quedando sin misiles.*



Eso no es matar moscas a cañonazos?


----------



## alfonbass (29 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Analisis - La guerra de Ucrania es un señuelo, esto va de ECONOMÍA
> 
> 
> Estamos asistiendo al fin de la globalización y el poder del dólar en directo. El anuncio de la convertibilidad de oro a rublos, y la única admisión de rublos por parte de los países "hostiles" (colaboradores con Ucrania) lo cambia TODO. El mundo entero, económicamente, va a dar un giro muy...
> ...



Cuanto es la pensión media en Rusia? puedes contestar esa pregunta?


----------



## SanRu (29 Mar 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> *MARIÚPOL
> 
> Tengo entendido que en estos momentos el Estado Mayor ruso está decidiendo si bombardear Azovstal desde el aire y destruirlo del todo, o bien entrar en la planta e ir tomando una a una las instalaciones.*



pero si la fabrica ya fue bombardeada desde el aire y además con una gran calidad de video la que se ofreció. De hecho, a mi entender ya estaba tomada.


----------



## vettonio (29 Mar 2022)

Ucrania jodiendo durante ocho años a Lugansk y Donetsk.
Hasta que...

Descripción gráfica.


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (29 Mar 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> *MARIÚPOL
> 
> Tengo entendido que en estos momentos el Estado Mayor ruso está decidiendo si bombardear Azovstal desde el aire y destruirlo del todo, o bien entrar en la planta e ir tomando una a una las instalaciones.*



Hacemos colecta para una planta nueva joder


----------



## Cui Bono (29 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Ya ves la batalla que ha sido maestra de la táctica militar la compara con hastings que es una puta mierda de unos anglos vs normandos atacando como borregos.



Se te ha caído el palillo. Apura el jolyjombra, que se te enfría.


----------



## alfonbass (29 Mar 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Han ganado poner a Rusia en el CENTRO del mundo.



Hala! han cambiado la localización? es un país muy grande....o han sido los aliens?


----------



## Byblos07 (29 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los franceses escucharon el discurso de Putin sin censurar…
> 
> 
> Y eso al final se nota…no necesitan que les interpreten la realidad…



Es lo que yo leo en los comentarios de Le Figaro. Los franceses están mejor informados de la situación. Saben que los ucranianos no son seres de luz y se les nota muy hartos de Zelensky y su insistencia en boicotear empresas francesas en Rusia. Eso lo llevan francamente mal.


----------



## tomac (29 Mar 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> *MARIÚPOL
> 
> Tengo entendido que en estos momentos el Estado Mayor ruso está decidiendo si bombardear Azovstal desde el aire y destruirlo del todo, o bien entrar en la planta e ir tomando una a una las instalaciones.*



Que hay dentro?


----------



## No al NOM (29 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hala! han cambiado la localización? es un país muy grande....o han sido los aliens?



Muerte con tus nazis


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Cuanto es la pensión media en Rusia? puedes contestar esa pregunta?



Y la de ucrania? Bueno la del donbass ya la se, desde el 2014 es 0. Así de hijos de puta son los nazis.


----------



## alfonbass (29 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Y la de ucrania? Bueno la del donbass ya la se, desde el 2014 es 0. Así de hijos de puta son los nazis.



Entonces me das la razón, nadie ha solucionado NADA


----------



## pepinox (29 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hala! han cambiado la localización? es un país muy grande....o han sido los aliens?



Jajaja. Pero no, no resultas gracioso.

Prepárate para el frío, el hambre y la carestía. Las sanciones a Rusia, las va a pagar TU BOLSILLO.


----------



## No al NOM (29 Mar 2022)

Hay que matar a Zelensky ya


----------



## Cui Bono (29 Mar 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> Kazajstán le vende gran parte de su producción de uranio a Rusia. Rusia no produce tanto uranio, pero tiene la mayor capacidad de enriquecimiento del mundo y suple el 35% de las necesidades mundiales para centrales nucleares.
> 
> Rusia enriquece el uranio natural que recibe con el isótopo uranio 235 en la empresa Rosatom y le vende parte de esta producción a USA. USA le compra el 38% de sus necesidades de uranio de uso pacífico. Por eso USA no impuso como sanción la prohibición de importar uranio ruso. Hace unos días Rusia se planteaba el dejar de vender uranio enriquecido a USA.
> 
> No sé si China le compra el uranio, ya enriquecido, a Rusia, aunque China tiene una gran capacidad para enriquecer uranio, según he leído por lo que lo puede comprar en estado natural a Kazajstán.



Pero si enriquecer uranio es el mecanismo de un chupete!!

Es China la primera interesada en una República No Horda. Interesa incrementar la producción de ese país, para que los precios del petróleo tiendan a la baja. Es un win-win. 

China ya ha visto lo que es dejarle el grifo a Putin, que se emociona diciendo que si te lo cierro y te jodo. Hay que darle una colleja al Enano Coñón y quitarle el control de esas minas. 

Colorín de Europa, China hace la cobra a Rusia, incremento de producción de uranio, buenas relaciones entre USA y China y que fije el precio el mercado. La alternativa es un mongólico metiendo cizaña y jodiendo el comercio internacional que es terreno de China.


----------



## alfonbass (29 Mar 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Jajaja. Pero no, no resultas gracioso.
> 
> Prepárate para el frío, el hambre y la carestía. Las sanciones a Rusia, las va a pagar TU BOLSILLO.



Anda! y el tuyo! que te crees, que no?

En la vida hay que pensar por uno mismo, ser un idiota colectivista te hace eso que te han hecho a ti, no pensar ni querer ver las cosas, esta operación ha sido un desastre para la UE, para Rusia y para todos...

Pero eh, que quereis mucho estado...pues aquí teneis vuestro "mucho estado", ahora a llorar todo cristo....qué bien, eh?


----------



## Cui Bono (29 Mar 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Que hay dentro?



hombres de verdad y afuera nenazas vendiendo día sí y día también que al día siguiente cae, verdad de la güena-güena, esta vez sí.


----------



## Zappa (29 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Cuanto es la pensión media en Rusia? puedes contestar esa pregunta?



En términos nominales al cambio de ayer, seguramente poco.
Pero no va de eso.
A buen entendedor...


----------



## pepinox (29 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Anda! y el tuyo! que te crees, que no?
> 
> En la vida hay que pensar por uno mismo, ser un idiota colectivista te hace eso que te han hecho a ti, no pensar ni querer ver las cosas, esta operación ha sido un desastre para la UE, para Rusia y para todos...
> 
> Pero eh, que quereis mucho estado...pues aquí teneis vuestro "mucho estado", ahora a llorar todo cristo....qué bien, eh?



Llorarás tú, subnormal profundo. ¿Y de qué colectivismos hablas? Precisamente yo no lloraré, porque mi culo está bien cubierto. El tuyo sospecho que no tanto.


----------



## NPI (29 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


>



Todos son COVIDIANOS TOTALITARIOS TRAGACIONISTAS y ahora ATLANTISTAS


----------



## Fmercury1980 (29 Mar 2022)

*El alcalde ucraniano de Mariúpol reconoce la captura rusa de la ciudad.*

*








Mariupol is 'in the hands' of Russia, mayor says


Mariupol is 'in the hands' of Russia, mayor says




ca.news.yahoo.com




*


----------



## cryfar74 (29 Mar 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> *MARIÚPOL
> 
> Tengo entendido que en estos momentos el Estado Mayor ruso está decidiendo si bombardear Azovstal desde el aire y destruirlo del todo, o bien entrar en la planta e ir tomando una a una las instalaciones.*




Yo creo que si los están empujando desde las zonas residenciales al terreno de la fabrica es porque piensan arrasarlo todo, una vez los tengan todos juntos. En realidad son dos zonas industriales, Azovstal y otra mas al norte, Ilyich o Azovmash .

Cierto, que pueden haber arrastrado con ellos a civiles tambien a esa fabrica. Pero de ser asi, no se que justificación tendrían los Ucranianos cuando la noticia salte. Una cosa es que la TV criminalice la muerte de civiles en sus edificios residenciales y otra que vea estaban en las fabricas donde claramente no debían estar.

El inconveniente de arrasar la fabrica es que luego habrá que reconstruirla.


----------



## unicornioazul (29 Mar 2022)

Y ya puestos, para tener todavía menos bajas rusas, podría haber arrasado a pepinazos (no nucleares) toda Ucrania. No lo digo por ti, que me pareces de lo mas sensato, si no por los que desde el principio ya decían que si era una cagada de operación militar, que si iban demasiado lentos. 

Incluso que si esto tenía que haberlo hecho en el 2014, cuando posiblemente Rusia todavía no estaba preparada militar y económicamente para enfrentarse a la OTAN entera si fuese necesario.

Tu lo has dicho, Rusia no quiere hacer una escabechina pero, no con las tropas nazi-ucro-otanistas, con la población civil ucro-rusa.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (29 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> El inconveniente de arrasar la fabrica es que luego habrá que reconstruirla.



Algún oligarca ya se está frotando las manos.


----------



## No al NOM (29 Mar 2022)

Habéis visto un ultra ruso pelear?

Estos Ucranianos solo les da para levantar el brazo derecho y decir HH además de violar y torturar.

Una tapa para los ruskis


----------



## otroyomismo (29 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Poco sabes tu de hastings.



Hastings fue mas bien una "maraton", hasta que un contendiente se agoto (mas el famoso flechazo en el ojo)


----------



## frangelico (29 Mar 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> Es lo que yo leo en los comentarios de Le Figaro. Los franceses están mejor informados de la situación. Saben que los ucranianos no son seres de luz y se les nota muy hartos de Zelensky y su insistencia en boicotear empresas francesas en Rusia. Eso lo llevan francamente mal.



Es que Francia lleva muy mal que le toquen a sus campeones nacionales. Industrialmente Francia está muy por detrás de Alemania, no llegan a doblar a España, y una de las claves de su comercio exterior es que son buenos en unos cuantos nichos (aeroespacial, nuclear, lujo) y se apoyan en su capacidad diplomática para penetrar con ventaja en ciertos mercados. Si Peugeot ha logrado ir sobreviviendo hasta meterse en ese engendro con Fiat es en buena medida porque apostaron muy tempranamente por meterse en China.

En Rusia es Renault quien tiene el liderazgo del mercado gracias a su participación en VAZ y a sus propios modelos fabricados allí. Sumando eso y el lujo, Rusia tiene su importancia para Francia como socio, y a saber cuántos oligarcas rusos tienen casa en la Costa Azul.


----------



## kelden (29 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> El inconveniente de arrasar la fabrica es que luego habrá que reconstruirla.



Eso es negocio, no es un problema.


----------



## Billy Ray (29 Mar 2022)

_La televisión china muestra una imagen real desde Mariupol, donde los residentes locales cuentan al comandante militar cómo las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania bombardearon a las fuerzas armadas rusas, ¡escondidas detrás de escuelas y jardines de infancia! La verdad está dando la vuelta al mundo._


----------



## The_unknown (29 Mar 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> *El alcalde ucraniano de Mariúpol reconoce la captura rusa de la ciudad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ya era hora, si que ha costado


----------



## lapetus (29 Mar 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> P
> 
> 
> Pues yo creo q es aún más ajedrez.
> ...



Ahora mismo los rusos están pensando ya en las negociaciones más que en operaciones militares.
Sí, el grupo ucro del Donbass la intención rusa es que se retire y les ahorre la lucha. Sólo se amenazará si las negociaciones fuesen muy mal, pero ya van encarriladas.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (29 Mar 2022)

The_unknown dijo:


> Ya era hora, si que ha costado



El centro urbano de Mariupol. Queda resistencia en los poligonos industriales y el puerto. Si no les importa destruir las intalaciones, ahí los rusos si pueden usar su potencia de fuego sin restricciones.


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Se te ha caído el palillo. Apura el jolyjombra, que se te enfría.



No me hagas reír perrillo. No tienes ni puta idea pero ni puta idea de lo que sé yo.


----------



## No al NOM (29 Mar 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> El centro urbano de Mariupol. Queda resistencia en los poligonos industriales y el puerto. Si no les importa destruir las intalaciones, ahí los rusos si pueden usar su potencia de fuego sin restricciones.



Que les tiren fósforo, a 800 grados


----------



## unicornioazul (29 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Y la de ucrania? Bueno la del donbass ya la se, desde el 2014 es 0. Así de hijos de puta son los nazis.



Las del Donbass las paga Rusia desde que los ucros, además de bombardear a la población, les dejaron de pagar las pensiones.


----------



## alfonbass (29 Mar 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Llorarás tú, subnormal profundo. ¿Y de qué colectivismos hablas? Precisamente yo no lloraré, porque mi culo está bien cubierto. El tuyo sospecho que no tanto.



Si hombre, si....se nota que te da igual todo y que eres un "triunfador" cuando ni siquiera comprendes lo que te están diciendo...ande, vete a salvar tu culo tanto...y deja de lloriquear como una nena, de paso...


----------



## piru (29 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _La televisión china muestra una imagen real desde Mariupol, donde los residentes locales cuentan al comandante militar cómo las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania bombardearon a las fuerzas armadas rusas, ¡escondidas detrás de escuelas y jardines de infancia! La verdad está dando la vuelta al mundo._



Ojo, televisión de Taiwan.


----------



## Hal8995 (29 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> hombres de verdad y afuera nenazas vendiendo día sí y día también que al día siguiente cae, verdad de la güena-güena, esta vez sí.



Habrá de todo...soldados profesionales, chiquillos reclutados a la fuerza y también nazis como tú.

No deseo q sean eliminados estos últimos, quiero que tengan su juicio justo y que tengan que oir a sus víctimas. Ya el veredicto , el que decidan los jueces. Pero si es prisión , en cárceles de máxima seguridad.

Las "nenazas" no venden cada día que la toman, en todo caso los periodistas y los foreros. Es muy jodido trabajar frente a soldados q se comportan como terroristas con escudos humanos.Es el deseo de muchos para que las tropas se vayan a otro lado y termine esto pronto. Es quizá el momento más importante en 80 años...o se acaba el imperio o suben tus amigos nazis al poder...




lapetus dijo:


> Ahora mismo los rusos están pensando ya en las negociaciones más que en operaciones militares.
> Sí, el grupo ucro del Donbass la intención rusa es que se retire y les ahorre la lucha. Sólo se amenazará si las negociaciones fuesen muy mal, pero ya van encarriladas.



Que dices !!!! Encarriladas ? Dime como crees que van a acordar ,,?


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Mar 2022)

Esto clama venganza al Cielo: ¡¡Fuego purificador sobre Sodoma!!


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Mar 2022)

unicornioazul dijo:


> Las del Donbass las paga Rusia desde que los ucros, además de bombardear a la población, les dejaron de pagar las pensiones.



Ya ves, para que digan que les dejaron tirados.


----------



## alfonbass (29 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> En términos nominales al cambio de ayer, seguramente poco.
> Pero no va de eso.
> A buen entendedor...



No va de que la gente en Rusia viva mejor...? ok, veo que vas entendiendo las cosas...


----------



## cryfar74 (30 Mar 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> *El alcalde ucraniano de Mariúpol reconoce la captura rusa de la ciudad.*



El alcalde este era uno de los que se escapo vestido de mujer, no?, imagino para que no lo reconocieran ni los rusos ni sus propios conciudadanos. Al final acabo en Kiev.

Desafortunadamente no es creíble la noticia, aun restan batallas dentro de la ciudad.


----------



## Zappa (30 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No va de que la gente en Rusia viva mejor...? ok, veo que vas entendiendo las cosas...



No, va de que nosotros primero vivamos MUCHO peor, de hundirnos.

No militarmente, eso ERA UN SEÑUELO para lo que realmente importaba.

Por si te interesa:






Analisis - La guerra de Ucrania es un señuelo, esto va de ECONOMÍA


Estamos asistiendo al fin de la globalización y el poder del dólar en directo. El anuncio de la convertibilidad de oro a rublos, y la única admisión de rublos por parte de los países "hostiles" (colaboradores con Ucrania) lo cambia TODO. El mundo entero, económicamente, va a dar un giro muy...




www.burbuja.info





No tenemos con qué pagar el gas a partir del día 1.

No nos queda mucho oro y rublos tenemos muy pocos.
Estamos muy, muy jodidos a no ser que queramos recurrir a los nukes.
Y EEUU no va a ir al holocausto nuclear por Europa.


----------



## Hal8995 (30 Mar 2022)

Joder Alfombras que pesadito estás. Anda descansa unas horitas.


----------



## kelden (30 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> No, va de que nosotros primero vivamos MUCHO peor, de hundirnos.
> 
> No militarmente, eso ERA UN SEÑUELO para lo que realmente importaba.
> 
> ...



Le daran euros al turco, el turco comprará rublos, se quedará una comisión y pagará el gas.   Suerte tienen de que el turco no es del PP y no abusará ....


----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Teuro (30 Mar 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Deja que pasen unos años.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El desembarco de Normandía fue únicamente para frentar a la URSS antes de que llegara a Francia. La bomba atómica en Hiroshima fue para rendir a Japón antes de que la URSS invadiera Japón, de hecho en los pocos días de guerra ya tomó las Kuriles y aun no las ha devuelto. EEUU estaba muy "cómoda" apoyando a Rusia en todos los frentes de batalla contra Alemania.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Mar 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Habrá de todo...soldados profesionales, chiquillos reclutados a la fuerza y también nazis como tú.
> 
> No deseo q sean eliminados estos últimos, quiero que tengan su juicio justo y que tengan que oir a sus víctimas. Ya el veredicto , el que decidan



No soy tan blando, fuego purificador para todos, el Diablo reconocerá a los suyos.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (30 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Joder, otra vez?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004957



Por no saber, no sabes ni hacer una gracia, ese simbolo redondo de la izquierda es el simbolo de la destilería SPI de Letonia, es decir esa botella es de la marca Stolichnaya pero es la versión falsa, no RUSA.

Tras la caida de la URSS el borrachuzo de Yeltsin licenció las marcas Stolichnaya y Moskovskaya a un grupo de empresarios Letones y Europeos. Posteriormente Rusia recuperó las marcas tras diversas batallas legales y hoy en día se producen de nuevo en Moscú.






Soyuzplodoimport - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





La copia falsa.







La buena, autenticamente Rusa.






Aunque yo soy más bien fan de Moskovskaya, es una putada que desde el 2014 no se pueda conseguir en España.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (30 Mar 2022)

The_unknown dijo:


> Ya era hora, si que ha costado





The_unknown dijo:


> Ya era hora, si que ha costado



Parece que se va confirmando.

Vukovar que tenía 30k hab y una guarnición débil tardó en caer 90 días y la habían dejado como un solar, y Mariupol que es del tamaño de Málaga lo han logrado en un mes con la ciudad "relativamente" intacta, no ha estado mal.


----------



## Zappa (30 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Le daran euros al turco, el turco comprará rublos, se quedará una comisión y pagará el gas.   Suerte tienen de que el turco no es del PP y no abusará ....



El turco ha estado muy calladito y ha demostrado ser mucho más listo que todos los próceres europeos.

Que Antoñito el Fantástico, Bocazas primero del reino, desde luego.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (30 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> No, va de que nosotros primero vivamos MUCHO peor, de hundirnos.
> 
> No militarmente, eso ERA UN SEÑUELO para lo que realmente importaba.
> 
> ...



Que si, que si.....


----------



## Billy Ray (30 Mar 2022)

_"Alrededor de 600 mercenarios extranjeros han sido asesinados en las últimas dos semanas en #Ukraine , dijo Shoigu:"

_

Asesinados no es la palabra, que recibieron su merecido es más apropiado.


----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)

Confirmación vía agencia REUTERS. 

CESA EL ENVIO DE GAS A EUROPA por uno de los gaseoductos









Gas flows via Yamal-Europe pipeline fall to zero, other flows steady


Physical gas flows through the Yamal-Europe pipeline at Germany's Mallnow point fell to zero on Tuesday afternoon, data from operator Gascade showed, while Russian gas deliveries to Europe on the other two key pipeline routes were broadly steady.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Zappa (30 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Que si, que si.....



Nos quedan tres días para ver si Rusia va de farol con lo de los rublos y el oro.
Si no van de farol, estamos REALMENTE jodidos.

La UE, se entiende.

¿O te creías que por apoyar a EEUU nos iban a tener en cuenta?
Ay, cómo habéis picado el anzuelo.


----------



## Zappa (30 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Confirmación vía agencia REUTERS.
> 
> CESA EL ENVIO DE GAS A EUROPA
> 
> ...



Mira, @alfonbass, a esto me refería.


----------



## unicornioazul (30 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No va de que la gente en Rusia viva mejor...? ok, veo que vas entendiendo las cosas...



El que parece entender bastante poco eres tu. Rusia, además de conservar (y defender militarmente) su sobernaía, cosa de la que carecen los países de la UE en su lacayismo suicida, es uno de los mayores productores y exportadores de trigo o aceite de girasol. Además de poseer todo tipo de materias primas, no sólo gas y petróleo.

Hay que ser demasiado estúpido para creer que, siendo un mindundi, vas a poder vivir mejor que un ruso.


----------



## kelden (30 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Que Antoñito el Fantástico, Bocazas primero del reino, desde luego.



Es lo que tiene ser presidente de un pais que no pinta nada. Hay que seguir a tu rebaño y mostrar entusiasmo a ver si cae alguna migaja.


----------



## Azrael_II (30 Mar 2022)

Scott ha dicho esto;


Lo que queda del ejército punitivo ucraniano está embolsado en Donbass.
Las acciones del ejército, ruso, durante este mes han impedido acudir en su auxilio.
Los misiles rusos, se habla de que han empleado la mitad de sus existencias, han asestados durisimos golpes tanto al avituallamiento como a los refuerzos venidos del oeste.
Cuando esas tropas desaparezcan la desmilitarización de Ucrania será un hecho.
Cando Mauripol caiga la desnazificación militar será un hecho.
Rusia no puede meterse en la cabeza de los ucranianos sometidos durante 8 años a un discurso nacionalista anti ruso.
Rusia dejará que los propios ucranianos recapaciten de hasta donde le han llevado los vende patrias al servicio de potencias extranjeras.
Cuanto durará eso? , quien lo sabe. Mientras tanto las repúblicas populares comenzarán la reconstrucción y en unos años recuperarán la normalidad.
El mundo occidental tardará muchos años en recuperar la normalidad, aunque posiblemente nunca nada sea igual.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (30 Mar 2022)

*Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania: "Retirada de las tropas rusas" es probablemente una rotación de unidades individuales y tiene como objetivo engañar a los líderes militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y crear una falsa imaginación sobre el rechazo de Moscú al plan para rodear Kiev.* 

t.me/s/RVvoenkor


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Mar 2022)

Un nuevo crimen de guerra de Ucrania. Jefe Adjunto del Departamento de Policía de Patrulla de Ucrania "Mariscal", número personal 0000079 (bajo estos datos se esconde un nativo de Ivano-Frankivsk Yevgeny Aleksandrovich Zhukov 86 gr) se jacta de haber cortado los genitales de un hombre con el uniforme de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa


----------



## kelden (30 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Mira, @alfonbass, a esto me refería.



Lo va a hacer ...... lo va a hacer ....


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (30 Mar 2022)

How to Mainstream Neo-Nazis: A Lesson from Ukraine’s New Government - bellingcat


On October 13, photographs started circulating across social media showing a man resembling Ukrainian Prime Minister Oleksiy Honcharuk on stage at the “Veterans Strong” concert event in Kyiv. This was, however, no ordinary concert — it was organized by a far-right figure accused of murder, and...




www.bellingcat.com




*How to Mainstream Neo-Nazis: A Lesson from Ukraine’s New Government*
October 21, 2019

Azov
C14
On October 13, photographs started circulating across social media showing a man resembling Ukrainian Prime Minister Oleksiy Honcharuk on stage at the “Veterans Strong” concert event in Kyiv. This was, however, no ordinary concert — it was organized by a far-right figure accused of murder, and headlined by a neo-Nazi band. 

An image published on social media on 13 October 2019, showing Ukrainian Prime Minister Oleksiy Honcharuk (middle) on stage at the “Veterans Strong” concert organized by C14 member and accused murderer Andriy Medvedko. This event was headlined by neo-Nazi band Sokyra Peruna, whose swastika-like logo can be seen behind Prime Minister Honcharuk.
As later posts throughout the evening would show, including the prime minister’s own post on Facebook the next day, the politician did indeed attend and take the stage at an event organized by Ukrainian far-right groups. The Prime Minister wasn’t the only cabinet member from Ukraine’s new government to be there — the Minister of Veteran Affairs, Oksana Koliada, joined Prime Minister Honcharuk at the concert, and even promoted the event in a Facebook post (archive) the day before it took place.

A Facebook post from Ukraine’s Minister for Veterans Affairs, Oksana Koliada, of her and Prime Minister Oleksiy Honcharuk at the far-right “Veterans Strong” concert on 13 October 2019.
In the week following the event, Honcharuk has defended his appearance at the “Veterans Strong” concert, and has not issued an apology or expressed regret. In his Facebook post, Honcharuk complained about “some media outlets putting forth ambiguous theses” and that “politicization” of the event was “absolutely inappropriate.” He added that he didn’t support any “hateful ideologies, whether Nazism, fascism or communism.” In further comments at a cabinet briefing, Honcharuk added that “many people” are trying to “split [our] society.” “They can make any of you into a Nazi fascist,” he said.
The episode is a further example of how Ukraine’s far-right continues to be normalized by top leaders in the country. Not only are Ukraine’s top ministers attending events organized by far-right figures, they have also had a literal seat at the table with Zelenskyy discussing his plans for de-escalating the war in eastern Ukraine. Simultaneously, far-right organizations across Ukraine have taken the lead in organizing “No capitulation!” protests against Zelenskyy’s soon-to-be-launched talks with Russia, thus wielding an out sized level of influence in Ukrainian society despite the fact that Ukrainian far-right organizations lack any popular or electoral support.
*Who Were The Organizers?*
The driving force behind the “Veterans Strong” party was Andriy Medvedko, a leading member of the neo-Nazi C14 organization . Medvedko leads the “Union of Veterans of the War With Russia” (Спілка ветеранів війни з Росією), a group affiliated with C14. 
Medvedko is one of two men charged with the murder of pro-Russian reporter Oles Buzyna in 2015. The trial started almost two years ago and legal proceedings continue to be under pressure and scrutiny from far-right groups,
As we revealed in our previous investigation in July 2019, Medvedko has been linked to an informal C14-linked vigilante group, “Knights of the City” (Лицарі Міста), reportedly involved with incidents of violence aimed at those it deems to be “addicts or alcoholics.”

An undated photo of Andriy Medvedko — who organized of the “Veterans Strong” concerts on October 13, 2019 — giving a Nazi salute.
As discussed in our investigation of C14 , the organization hosted a football tournament in 2011 “for white children only” that included the white supremacist “14 words” slogan at the bottom of the post, which is also an element of the name of the organization itself. According to Vyacheslav Likhachev, a researcher of the far-right, this post was written by Medvedko himself.

“Youth Football Cup: For White Children Only,” reads a post, reportedly written by Andriy Medvedko, from a social media page for C14’s “Youth Football Cup” in 2011. The neo-Nazi ‘14 words,’ in English, are written underneath the post.
Medvedko’s role in organizing the October 13 event was acknowledged by multiple individuals on social media. C14 leader Yevhen Karas acknowledged Medvedko’s role in a Telegram post, while also noting that Prime Minister Honcharuk was in attendance. C14 seemed pleasantly surprised to have Honcharuk there: “The Prime Minister has come to the veterans party,” C14’s Serhiy Bondar posted on Facebook with the ‘scream’ emoji. 
In a now-deleted reply to a Facebook post, Medvedko made his appreciation of the headliners, Sokyra Peruna (“Perun’s Axe”), clear. In a response to a video of the band’s performance, Medvedko posted “88”, neo-Nazi code for “Heil Hitler.” This comment was made after Medvedko posted a photo of Ukraine’s Prime Minister in attendance.

A now-deleted Facebook comment from Andriy Medvedko praising Sokyra Peruna’s performance at the “Veterans Strong” event with “88,” neo-Nazi code for “Heil Hitler.


----------



## Zappa (30 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Es lo que tiene ser presidente de un pais que no pinta nada. Hay que seguir a tu rebaño y mostrar entusiasmo a ver si cae alguna migaja.



En este caso nos va a caer una buena hostia, al tiempo.

Igual que Borrell se comió las hostias de la OTAN por ser el más tonto, cuando la UE necesite un chivo expiatorio....

Aunque igual para ese momento, Antoñito el Fantástico ya le ha pasado el marrón a éste de aquí:







Y entonces, Santi va a desear no haberse metido nunca en política.
Con lo que le va a obligar a hacer la UE, le van a odiar todos, ya lo verás...


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (30 Mar 2022)

*Who Was Playing At The Event?*
The headlining band at the event was Sokyra Peruna, led by Arseniy Bilodub (born Klimachev), a man with a long history with Ukraine’s neo-Nazi scene. While two other bands played at the event — Komu Vnyz, a band that has played alongside Sokyra Peruna in the past, and FRAM, a mainstream band — it was clear well beforehand that Sokyra Peruna was the main event, as even the event’s Facebook page features Bilodub.


An advert for the “Veterans Strong” event featuring Sokyra Peruna’s Arseniy Bilodub.
Bilodub has been a fixture of Ukraine’s neo-Nazi scene since the 1990s. Along with fronting Sokyra Peruna, Bilodub runs the neo-Nazi fashion label Svastone, whose clothes are a common sight at any far-right gathering in Ukraine. The clothing sold by Svastone does not pretend to be anything other than white supremacist, as seen in the “White Baby — The Future of Our Race” shirt below (with a dual brass knuckles – pacifier graphic), selling for $9.


Source
Earlier this year, Bilodub organized the “Fortress Europe” concert in Kyiv, a concert that featured multiple neo-Nazi bands including American band Blue Eyed Devils, whose former guitar player murdered six people in a 2012 hate crime. 

In his Facebook post the day after the event, PM Honcharuk said he had never heard of Sokyra Peruna and didn’t know who would be playing at the event. Moreover, he added that it wasn’t in his position as prime minister “to dictate to our veterans what songs they should sing.”

Looking at what Sokyra Peruna has released over the years, there’s no shortage of songs from the band’s back catalogue that Honcharuk would probably prefer them not to sing. One of the songs is “Six Million Words of Lies,” a song that exhorts listeners to deny the Holocaust and adds that “the time of reckoning, a holy war is coming.” Another song is called “ZOGland” — a reference to the “Zionist Occupation Government”, an anti-Semitic conspiracy theory — in which Bilodub laments that people have forgotten the “14 Words,” a notorious neo-Nazi slogan that, as mentioned above, concert organizer Andriy Medvedko is familiar with as well. 

“Who is guilty, who sold Ukraine? / Jews are walking in the streets / writing laws / ruling the state,” Bilodub sings in “ZOGland.” This line becomes particularly offensive line when considering how Ukraine’s President Volodymyr Zelenskyy is Jewish.

Other lines sung by Sokyra Peruna’s Bilodub are no less objectionable: “Forest and fields where Aryans lived / now are Jewish, we can’t that forgive (sic)” and “you act like a n*, you dress like a monkey / you’ll eat bananas and climb palm trees / are you a white person? it’s a disgrace / the race war will begin with you.”

It should therefore come as little surprise that Nazi salutes are a common sight at Sokyra Peruna concerts.




_At a September concert in central Kyiv, Sokyra Peruna fans give Nazi salutes to Sokyra Peruna front-man Arseniy Bilodub on stage (Instagram)_

*All Part Of A Trend*
The appearances by Prime Minister Oleksiy Honcharuk and fellow cabinet minister Oksana Koliada at an event organized and headlined by known far-right figures are not isolated incidents. As Ukraine’s war with Russian and Russian-led forces enters its sixth year, Ukraine’s far-right continues to hijack the understandably emotionally-charged issue of veterans fighting in eastern Ukraine to spread their own intolerant rhetoric.

Another example of this trend was on display in early October at a meeting with President Volodymyr Zelenskyy, when members of the far-right (including C14 leader Yevhen Karas) were invited to offer their perspective on the war in eastern Ukraine. Azov was also present, being the largest far-right group in Ukraine that also has a regiment in Ukraine’s National Guard.

“Yesterday I met with veterans,” Zelenskyy said in early October, “National Corps [the Azov movement’s political party], Azov, everyone else.” A photo from the meeting shows multiple far-right figures in attendance, including C14’s Yevhen Karas and Dmytro Shatrovskyi, head of the Azov-linked “Veterans Brotherhood.” 





_A photo from an October meeting between veterans and Volodymyr Zelenskyy which featured multiple representatives of far-right groups._

Meeting with veterans of the ongoing war in eastern Ukraine is, of course, not only legitimate, but necessary for President Zelenskyy. This is especially true when considering the controversy over the so-called “Steinmeier formula.” However, why does Zelenskyy meet with multiple representatives of far-right groups — and, moreover, speak of them simply as “veterans,” discounting the vast majority of Ukraine’s veterans who have no involvement in extremist organizations? Why are there multiple members of far-right groups, including people who are openly neo-Nazi, on Ukraine’s Ministry of Veterans Affairs public oversight council? Despite the fact that these far-right organizations have negligible popular support and virtually nonexistent electoral power, they are over-represented among veterans’ rights groups, including in meetings directly with Ukraine’s President. As the veterans’ concert shows, these issues are symptoms of a much larger problem relating to the far-right’s exploitation of veterans’ issues as they continue to have success mainstreaming themselves in Ukrainian politics and society.


----------



## unicornioazul (30 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Confirmación vía agencia REUTERS.
> 
> CESA EL ENVIO DE GAS A EUROPA por uno de los gaseoductos
> 
> ...



.....y finalmente sucedió. _Tiempos interesantes _y jodidos para los países de la UE vilmente vasallos de quien le mea directamente en la cara.


----------



## kelden (30 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> En este caso nos va a caer una buena hostia, al tiempo.
> 
> Igual que Borrell se comió las hostias de la OTAN por ser el más tonto, cuando la UE necesite un chivo expiatorio....
> 
> ...



Santi económicamente no va a arreglar nada y el pais irá a mucho peor. Pero nos va a dar alimento moral para el espíritu: podremos formar patrullas ciudadanas y atar sin restricciones a los moros, catalanes y rojos a las farolas.   Va a ser la caña ....


----------



## Mabuse (30 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _La televisión china muestra una imagen real desde Mariupol, donde los residentes locales cuentan al comandante militar cómo las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania bombardearon a las fuerzas armadas rusas, ¡escondidas detrás de escuelas y jardines de infancia! La verdad está dando la vuelta al mundo._



Me congratula que el primo de Jackie Chan esté en pie y reportereando tras el rasguño.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Mar 2022)

Partia Lenina....


----------



## Mabuse (30 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esto clama venganza al Cielo: ¡¡Fuego purificador sobre Sodoma!!



Ojalá los pillen a todos, o al menos a la mayoría, porque si se escapan de Ucrania ya sabemos donde van a terminar.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (30 Mar 2022)

unicornioazul dijo:


> .....y finalmente sucedió. _Tiempos interesantes _y jodidos para los países de la UE vilmente vasallos de quien le mea directamente en la cara.



No ha sucedido NADA. No es el nordstream.
Putin sigue siendo un traidor hasta que se demuestre lo contrario: que corte el gas COMPLETAMENTE, y no solo unas migajas.


----------



## Zappa (30 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Partia Lenina....



Parti*Y/J*a Lenina.

En el verso ese que tan bien suena.
¿Tú no serás un trosko infiltrado, verdad?


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (30 Mar 2022)

No hagáis caso a las fotos y vídeos que ponen. Están haciendo un popurri con todas las aberraciones de hace 8 años hasta ahora 

Es lo que tiene cuando vas perdiendo. Deber ser duro ver a tanto nazi en bolsas negras


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Parti*Y/J*a Lenina.
> 
> En el verso ese que tan bien suena.
> ¿Tú no serás un trosko infiltrado, verdad?



¿Te aburres en la nevera? puedo llamar a Big X.


----------



## cryfar74 (30 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Confirmación vía agencia REUTERS.
> 
> CESA EL ENVIO DE GAS A EUROPA por uno de los gaseoductos
> 
> ...



Bueno la noticia dice que desde el 15 de marzo el gas iba de Alemania a Polonia. 

La noticia indica que Alemania corto el flujo.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (30 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Partia Lenina....



¡Puño en alto camarada Zhu!


----------



## Zappa (30 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Te aburres en la nevera? puedo llamar a Big X.


----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Bueno la noticia dice que desde el 15 de marzo el gas iba de Alemania a Polonia.
> 
> La noticia indica que Alemania corto el flujo.



No , si está por ver aún que se corte totalmente , yo creo que sí lo hará, esperemos que paguen.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (30 Mar 2022)

Paco Kadirov como siempre hablando claro


----------



## unicornioazul (30 Mar 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> No ha sucedido NADA. No es el nordstream.
> Putin sigue siendo un traidor hasta que se demuestre lo contrario: que corte el gas COMPLETAMENTE, y no solo unas migajas.




Te parecerá poco corte de gas ese, sólo para empezar. Cuando Usalandia sólo puede ofrecer, y muchísimo más caro, una 10% del que Rusia vende a la UE. 

¿Putin un traidor? ¿a ti?. ¿Qué pasa que esperabas un pepinazo nuclear en tu casa o qué? ¿Tan poquito quieres a tu familia?


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (30 Mar 2022)

Que cojones he dicho? Entiendo que aquí no te escandaliza los enfermos mentales que hay aquí publicando fotos de cadáveres descuartizados y calcinados de soldados muertos.


----------



## El-Mano (30 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Bueno la noticia dice que desde el 15 de marzo el gas iba de Alemania a Polonia.
> 
> La noticia indica que Alemania corto el flujo.



Iba a hacer un chiste sobre Alemania, gas y polacos... pero mejor no...


----------



## cryfar74 (30 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> No , si está por ver aún que se corte titalmente , yo creo que sí lo hará, esperemos que paguen.



Pagaran...por la cuenta que les trae. Pagaran.


----------



## Bartleby (30 Mar 2022)

Esto es a lo que se ha llegado


----------



## Peineto (30 Mar 2022)

The_unknown dijo:


> Veo mucha mensaje absurdo repitiendo una y otra el mismo Mantra.
> La estrategia de entrada a Ucrania ha sido la equivocada y ha causado la pérdida de mucho potencial bélico.
> 
> Se ha visto que la mejor opción debía haber sido después de los ataques de precisión con misiles del primer día, un ataque másivo con apoyo de artillería.
> ...



Tu paga y despedido.


----------



## Zappa (30 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Esto es a lo que se ha llegado


----------



## cryfar74 (30 Mar 2022)

Habrá que ver mañana los Polacos que dicen de Alemania.....

Yo creo que acabaran pagando, pero que Alemania se guarde gas como reserva estratégica..... pues no es nada halagüeño.


----------



## kelden (30 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Jaja , nunca salio de esa "crisis existencial". *Por eso decia yo que no habia plan politico* y que eso me escamaba mucho. Putin no mentia queria las republicas y poco más. Y como dije eso cuadraba con el escaso despliegue de fuerzas.
> 
> Lugansk ya esta practicamente liberada, el problema es Donestk. Le queda todavia una gran zona por recuperar, tenian el frente gordo justo delante de su capital. Han dado todo, son los que han avanzado y luchado contra lo mejor del ejercito ucraniano.
> 
> ...



Ese problema no lo tiene solo en este asunto. Yo creo que Rusia va a un modelo parecido al chino pero si los chinos tienen el sustento ideológico del PCCh, los rusos no tienen nada parecido. Pienso que el núcleo de poder ruso reside en las estructuras burócraticas y militares supervivientes de la URSS que a estas alturas están totalmente desideologizadas, si alguna vez lo estuvieron, y que no hacen más que lo que todo el mundo pero sin folklore: defender lo suyo, su pais. Los oligarcas, después de ver como les ha ido en esta crisis, parecen tener un poder que tiende a cero, como en China. No tienen un plan político para nada, no solo para este asunto. Ya pueden ir creando una base ideológica y una linea política sobre las que trabajar o todo lo que hagan será inutil.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Mar 2022)

Eso da para mucha farlopa:


----------



## Billy Ray (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## unicornioazul (30 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Paco Kadirov como siempre hablando claro



Pues a mi me parece que están haciendo paripé con esto de las negociaciones, y Kadirov lo sabe perfectamente.

Por una parte, el cocainómano fugado no decide una mierda y USA quiere sangre y hambre en Europa para salpicar a Rusia. Por la otra parte Rusia no va a negociar una mierda hasta recuperar los otrora territorios rusos (que no de la URSS), falta ver dónde quieren dejar la frontera.

Kiev les importa una mierda pero tengo claro que van acabar paseando sus tanques por el centro de la ciudad.


----------



## cryfar74 (30 Mar 2022)

Ojala sea cierto, ese ultimo misilazo debio escocer al Sultan.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## InigoMontoya (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (30 Mar 2022)

unicornioazul dijo:


> Te parecerá poco corte de gas ese, sólo para empezar. Cuando Usalandia sólo puede ofrecer, y muchísimo más caro, una 10% del que Rusia vende a la UE.
> 
> ¿Putin un traidor? ¿a ti?. ¿Qué pasa que esperabas un pepinazo nuclear en tu casa o qué? ¿Tan poquito quieres a tu familia?



Traidor a todos los que han muerto para nada. Si un país como Rusia empieza una guerra como esta es para ganar algo (o porque está contra las cuerdas), no para quedar peor que antes. Y si hay pepinazos nucleares será porque los yankis quieren, son los únicos que tiran pepinazos sobre población civil.
No ha habido NINGÚN corte. Lee bien, mendrugo:



Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


>


----------



## Azrael_II (30 Mar 2022)

Ha reventado el almacén de municiones rusos que está contiguo a esta base 




Como haya cientos de muertos se pasa a otro nivel


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (30 Mar 2022)

unicornioazul dijo:


> Kiev les importa una mierda pero tengo claro que van acabar paseando sus tanques por el centro de la ciudad.



Los militares es posible que quieran eso. El kremlim, con Putin a la cabeza, NO.
Kadirov empieza a ver sus barbas peligrar al haberse fiado del enano, de ahí los nervios y la sobreactuación...


----------



## Hal8995 (30 Mar 2022)

unicornioazul dijo:


> El que parece entender bastante poco eres tu. Rusia, además de conservar (y defender militarmente) su sobernaía, cosa de la que carecen los países de la UE en su lacayismo suicida, es uno de los mayores productores y exportadores de trigo o aceite de girasol. Además de poseer todo tipo de materias primas, no sólo gas y petróleo.
> 
> Hay que ser demasiado estúpido para creer que, siendo un mindundi, vas a poder vivir mejor que un ruso.



Si...pero él se toma un frapuchino y una mierda muffin a precio de oro. Pero claro ni te sirve un camarero y después tienes que recoger la bandeja y pronto fregar el suelo. Y sale tan contento con su iphone pensando q es mejor que el resto por ir a un STarBX ...(las mayúsculas pronúncialas bien fuerte )

Después en la noche un Mc Mierda( fotos en Instagram ) para quedar con la familia para ver después la última mierda Disney.

La semana que viene toca jalowin y ver muebles mierdosos en Ikea y que no te den arcadas ...espérate a llegar a casa a degustar las albóndigas y vomitar a gusto.

No véis que somos superiores ?


----------



## Moderado (30 Mar 2022)

Excelente análisis de la situación en Ucrania.

Hilo de 16 posts, resumen:



Los rusos no entraron para tomar el país, entraron para destruir toda la infraestructura militar que la OTAN ha construido en Ucrania, incluyendo sus batallones y armamento.

Los rusos entraron con 200.000 soldados, Ucrania cuenta con alrededor de 600.000 combatientes si incluimos el ejercito, paramilitares, reservistas, milicias, etc. No hay forma de que los rusos fueran a invadir el país con un tercio de las fuerzas presentes en la zona, en cualquier conquista los atacantes necesitan una fuerza militar mucho mayor que los defensores.

Entonces ¿porque los rusos han decidido entrar con una fuerza tan reducida? Pues fácil, los rusos tienen dos objetivos a corto plazo:

-Asegurar el Dombass en su totalidad.
-Conectar Crimea con el Dombass.
-Destruir la fuerza Ucraniana en el este, la fuerza militar mas poderosa de Ucrania y probablemente una de las mas poderosas en toda Europa.

Los rusos saben que enfrentarse a todas las fuerzas ucranianas a la vez es muy arriesgado, por lo tanto han decidido mantenerlos esparcidos en todo el territorio sin capacidad de maniobrar. Primero, una campaña de bombardeos sobre la logística ucraniana, esta táctica ya se dió en Siria en 2015; los rusos se dedicaron meses a bombardear depósitos de armamento y líneas de suministro, en todo este tiempo el ejercito sirio apenas avanzó en ninguno de sus frentes.

Pero justo cuando todos pensaban que los rusos era unos inútiles sin cerebro, el ejercito sirio comenzó a atacar varios frentes a la vez y consiguieron tomar territorio en todos ellos, los yihadistas que antes habían puesto a sus enemigos contra las cuerdas se vieron desbordados por la falta de equipo militar. Aquí ha pasado algo similar, los rusos han abierto frentes en el norte, sur y este de Ucrania, han avanzado en todos los frentes, pero la auténtica victoria se ha dado en el corredor Dombass-Crimea. Mientras que las fuerzas en el norte y este han mantenido ocupados a los ucranianos presentes en esas zonas, el ejercito ruso ha despachado lo mejorcito para tomar todo el sureste sin tener que ocuparse de una gran fuerza que habría infligido demasiadas bajas al ejercito ruso.

Cuando los chechenos estaban tomando Mariupol, los ucranianos no enviaron ninguna fuerza para romper el asedio, a pesar de que hay una fuerza de 60.000-100.000 estacionada en el Dombass. Las razones son las expuestas arriba, simplemente no podían hacerlo, son capaces de mantener a raya a los rusos, pero no puede mover fuerzas en un lado a otro según cambia la situación. Gracias a esta estrategia los rusos están a punto de conseguir la liberación completa del Dombass con un número reducido de bajas civiles y militares.

Ahora viene la siguiente fase, las fuerzas rusas en Kiev y Mariupol han cumplido su objetivo de conectar Crimea con el Dombass, ahora vendrá el siguiente paso: rodearan las fuerzas presentes en el Dombass, la mayor fuerza militar del que dispone Ucrania. Los ucranianos no pueden mover grandes fuerzas por la presión rusa en otros frentes y los del Dombass no pueden reagruparse debido a que su frente esta fortificado para luchar contra las fuerzas que vienen desde el este. 60.000-100.000 soldados ucranianos entrenados y equipados por la OTAN para luchar contra Rusia están a punto de verse rodeados por todos los lados, si esto pasa habrá dos opciones: o se rinden o los matarán a todos; y aquí no hay población civil que los proteja de un ataque masivo por parte de Rusia.

Cuando el ejercito ucraniano en el este que aplanado por las bombas rusas el régimen de Kiev estará perdido, si no negocian serán exterminados y los rusos pondrán un gobierno títere en la capital.


----------



## cryfar74 (30 Mar 2022)

unicornioazul dijo:


> Pues a mi me parece que están haciendo paripé con esto de las negociaciones, y Kadirov lo sabe perfectamente.
> 
> Por una parte, el cocainómano fugado no decide una mierda y USA quiere sangre y hambre en Europa para salpicar a Rusia. Por la otra parte Rusia no va a negociar una mierda hasta recuperar los otrora territorios rusos (que no de la URSS), falta ver dónde quieren dejar la frontera.
> 
> Kiev les importa una mierda pero tengo claro que van acabar paseando sus tanques por el centro de la ciudad.



Bueno para mi es un avance que no haya sido, como paso la primera vez, el gobierno de EEUU quien rechazase negociar.

Eso da esperanza que aun quede alguien, lo suficientemente listo para no ser acusado de traidor, que pueda ver las cosas con mas realismo si finalmente Rusia destruye las tropas Ucranianas en Donbás.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (30 Mar 2022)

Pues parece que lo del gas en rublos va en serio, consecuencias:

O se llega a un acuerdo con Rusia desbloqueando los fondos incautados y se anulan las sanciones pasando las compras otra vez a EUROS o el EURO se degrada con consecuencias imprevisibles.

¿Porque? Hasta ahora el EURO valía la pena tenerlo en los bancos centrales como reserva ya que con el se podría comprar petróleo y otros bienes rusos, bienes tangibles. La contra-sanción que esta realizando Rusia es fácil de entender, si vuestros Euros no sirven como reserva a los bancos centrales y solo valen para comprar cosas tangibles de Europa, espabilaros y fabricadlas pues no tenéis recursos naturales que soporten al EURO, cosa difícil de hacer sin la energía que da el gas por mucha tecnología que tengas.

Estamos en primera línea, con países endeudados a tope, cada vez fabricamos menos y vivimos más del cuento. El dólar esta en segunda línea no tendrá, salvo cisne negro, un impacto tan directo aunque vivan del cuento igual, podría incluso a corto plazo reforzarse.

La lucha va más allá de los aspectos meramente económicos, esta entre ser una potencia o caer del status para ser uno más, Europa y nosotros estamos en un buen lio gracias a los USA y los políticos que nos gobiernan.


----------



## Berik II (30 Mar 2022)

Ya por este lado del charco,hablan que las negociaciones son en realidad una rendición de Rusia.


----------



## unicornioazul (30 Mar 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Traidor a todos los que han muerto para nada. Si un país como Rusia empieza una guerra como esta es para ganar algo (o porque está contra las cuerdas), no para quedar peor que antes. Y si hay pepinazos nucleares será porque los yankis quieren, son los únicos que tiran pepinazos sobre población civil.
> No ha habido NINGÚN corte. Lee bien, mendrugo:



Coño, pues espera a ver qué pasa. Joder si es que pareces un puto bombero otanero

He léido perfectamente, mendrugo

_Los flujos físicos de gas a través del gasoducto Yamal-Europa en el punto Mallnow de Alemania cayeron a cero el martes por la tarde".

Gas flows via Yamal-Europe pipeline fall to zero, other flows steady _

¿Qué no entiendes tu? ¿Que Rusia tiene su estrategia y sus propios tiempos?


----------



## Marchamaliano (30 Mar 2022)

unicornioazul dijo:


> Coño, pues espera a ver qué pasa. Joder si es que pareces un puto bombero otanero
> 
> He léido perfectamente, mendrugo
> 
> ...



Vamos a comer mierda en un mes como la puta gentuza de Bruselas no se avenga con Rusia. Traidores hijos de la grandísima puta.


----------



## cryfar74 (30 Mar 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Dombass no pueden reagruparse debido a que su frente esta fortificado para luchar contra las fuerzas que vienen desde el este.



Este punto tiene una clara analogía con Siria.

Las defensas ratas, que frenaron al gobierno sirio durante años, cayeron sin apenas luchar cuando la ofensiva siria les ataco por la espalda. 

Esta estratega fue sucesivamente usada por los Rusos y el ejercito Sirio con magníficos resultados.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (30 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> esa gente se pincha, Rusia ha perdido 10 batallones de carros ?
> 
> menuda estupidez
> 
> ...



Desde 2008, Rusia ha estado inmersa en una reforma y modernización profunda de su ejército y se marcaron el objetivo del 2020 para que el 70 por ciento de las tropas de tierra y la Armada estuvieran equipadas con armamento y tecnología modernos. Creo que calculaban que para esas fechas iban a tener guerra. Han estado intentando ganar tiempo para llegar a ese año pero ha habido 2 situaciones que les obligaron a actuar sin estar al 100%:

1. el maidan, que supuso la intervención relámpago en crimea. 
2. Siria un año después, cuando peligraba la existencia de su aliado y su única base naval en el mediterráneo. Pero esto le sirvió para probar gran cantidad de equipos y tecnologías nuevas así como experiencia de combate al ejército ruso. 

Peeeero ocurrieron 2 situaciones que pocos esperaban y que retrasó todo :

1. Victoria de Trump
2. Covid

Esto les ha dado 2 años extra, vitales.


----------



## alfonbass (30 Mar 2022)

unicornioazul dijo:


> El que parece entender bastante poco eres tu. Rusia, además de conservar (y defender militarmente) su sobernaía, cosa de la que carecen los países de la UE en su lacayismo suicida, es uno de los mayores productores y exportadores de trigo o aceite de girasol. Además de poseer todo tipo de materias primas, no sólo gas y petróleo.
> 
> Hay que ser demasiado estúpido para creer que, siendo un mindundi, vas a poder vivir mejor que un ruso.



Lo que ha hecho, a nivel económico, es justo brindar su soberanía a China, esas materias primas, no van a ser compradas por China en buenas condiciones, sino a precio de saldo, de todas formas, para que un país prospere hacen falta muchas más cosas que "materias primas" como pregonáis muchos del foro
A Rusia la hace falta tecnología y mentes que hagan funcionar esa tecnología, el peligro para Rusia es la cantidad de gente con buenas posiciones y buenos trabajos relacionados que se están pirando de Rusia, aunque en este foro no se cuente nada de eso, pero vamos....que la gilipollez de "o dices y chupas la polla de Putin o eres otanico" es eso, un absurdo

No te equivoques, hay muchos aspectos de las políticas europeas que son un desastre, pero eso no oculta el hecho de que, a nivel económico, esto no es un paseo para Rusia ni mucho menos. De hecho, no han conseguido un gran nivel de vida desde la caída de la URSS, cosa que si han hecho países mucho más pequeños que estuvieron dentro de la unión o en su órbita, eso es una realidad, yo no sé el futuro, pero es que tu tampoco lo sabes, ahora, la realidad es la que es, punto.

¿Sabes por que pienso que un europeo va a seguir viviendo mejor que un ruso? porque existen foros como este, porque la diversidad de opiniones es un hecho, y eso es lo que hace motivar a la gente, no un pensamiento único por muy "bueno que sea"

Ahora sigue insultando a la gente que no piensa como tu y haciéndote pajotes con Putin, yo voy a seguir dando mi opinión, le joda a quien le joda


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (30 Mar 2022)

unicornioazul dijo:


> Pues a mi me parece que están haciendo paripé con esto de las negociaciones, y Kadirov lo sabe perfectamente.
> 
> Por una parte, el cocainómano fugado no decide una mierda y USA quiere sangre y hambre en Europa para salpicar a Rusia. Por la otra parte Rusia no va a negociar una mierda hasta recuperar los otrora territorios rusos (que no de la URSS), falta ver dónde quieren dejar la frontera.
> 
> Kiev les importa una mierda pero tengo claro que van acabar paseando sus tanques por el centro de la ciudad.



Yo creo que Rusia no se va a negar a negociar públicamente pero el enviar una delegación de subalternos como han hecho significa que no van a aflojar.. pero sólo lo dice Kadirov...


----------



## alfonbass (30 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Santi económicamente no va a arreglar nada y el pais irá a mucho peor. Pero nos va a dar alimento moral para el espíritu: podremos formar patrullas ciudadanas y atar sin restricciones a los moros, catalanes y rojos a las farolas.   Va a ser la caña ....



Estoy de acuerdo, pero...menos comunistas siempre sería algo positivo


----------



## Moderado (30 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Este punto tiene una clara analogía con Siria.
> 
> Las defensas ratas, que frenaron al gobierno sirio durante años, cayeron sin apenas luchar cuando la ofensiva siria les ataco por la espalda.
> 
> Esta estratega fue sucesivamente usada por los Rusos y el ejercito Sirio con magníficos resultados.



Y los atacan por la espalda porque la superioridad armamentística y aérea ha neutralizado su capacidad de maniobrar. Igual que lo que ocurrió en Siria.

No era fácil mover a 100.000 coordinadamente, ahora es casi imposible; dentro de poco los rodearan y los que no se rindan serán exterminados.


----------



## John Orfidahl (30 Mar 2022)

¿Quien va a querer invertir en montar cualquier empresa en Rusia ahora?


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (30 Mar 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Excelente análisis de la situación en Ucrania.
> 
> Hilo de 16 posts, resumen:
> 
> ...



Excelente análisis


Simo haya, Fígaro y compañía van a Ucrania con refuerzos


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Lo que ha hecho, a nivel económico, es justo brindar su soberanía a China, esas materias primas, no van a ser compradas por China en buenas condiciones, sino a precio de saldo, de todas formas, para que un país prospere hacen falta muchas más cosas que "materias primas" como pregonáis muchos del foro
> A Rusia la hace falta tecnología y mentes que hagan funcionar esa tecnología, el peligro para Rusia es la cantidad de gente con buenas posiciones y buenos trabajos relacionados que se están pirando de Rusia, aunque en este foro no se cuente nada de eso, pero vamos....que la gilipollez de "o dices y chupas la polla de Putin o eres otanico" es eso, un absurdo
> 
> No te equivoques, hay muchos aspectos de las políticas europeas que son un desastre, pero eso no oculta el hecho de que, a nivel económico, esto no es un paseo para Rusia ni mucho menos. De hecho, no han conseguido un gran nivel de vida desde la caída de la URSS, cosa que si han hecho países mucho más pequeños que estuvieron dentro de la unión o en su órbita, eso es una realidad, yo no sé el futuro, pero es que tu tampoco lo sabes, ahora, la realidad es la que es, punto.
> ...



Estas a unos días de verlo, por suerte o desgracia, el tiempo dará la razón a unos o a otros, las palabras sobraran.


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (30 Mar 2022)

John Orfidahl dijo:


> ¿Quien va a querer invertir en montar cualquier empresa en Rusia ahora?



Desde luego que tú no


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Mar 2022)

el euro merecia tenerlo como reserva porque es una moneda de baja inflacion y gran liquidez, lo contrario que el rublo.
otra cosa son los mantras que repetis en el palanganato



Alvin Red dijo:


> Pues parece que lo del gas en rublos va en serio, consecuencias:
> 
> O se llega a un acuerdo con Rusia desbloqueando los fondos incautados y se anulan las sanciones pasando las compras otra vez a EUROS o el EURO se degrada con consecuencias imprevisibles.
> 
> ...


----------



## NPI (30 Mar 2022)

John Orfidahl dijo:


> ¿Quien va a querer invertir en montar cualquier empresa en Rusia ahora?



El llamado "Mundo libre y democrático" NO, pero el llamado (Mundo LIBRE y NO SOMETIDO / ESCLAVIZADO) SÍ.


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Mar 2022)

John Orfidahl dijo:


> ¿Quien va a querer invertir en montar cualquier empresa en Rusia ahora?



Renault no deja Rusia ni en coña, Daimler/Mercedes vende más coches fuera de Europa que en Europa.


----------



## filets (30 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Partia Lenina....











Bandera de la Victoria - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (30 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo, pero...menos comunistas siempre sería algo positivo



Hombre ... mucho mejor que haya mucho nazi como Santi .... dónde vas a comparar ....   Si es que la cabra tira al monte ...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (30 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> el euro merecia tenerlo como reserva porque es una moneda de baja inflacion y gran liquidez, lo contrario que el rublo.
> otra cosa son los mantras que repetis en el palanganato



Era porque estaba garantizado por bienes ajenos, principalmente Rusia, cuando se pierde esta garantía solo nos queda nuestra industria y turismo,

La industria sin gas no funciona y el Europa no da para convertirse en un gran parque temático.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Azrael_II (30 Mar 2022)

Posible fake... O no 



Con pinzas, diversas cuentas reportan ataque importante a Rusia (Belgorod)



Son cuentas con pocos seguidores y algunas de marzo

Resulta que según dicen comandos saboteadores ucranianos se han infiltrado en la ciudad y han utilizado varios sistemas

Por otro lado la ciudad ha sido atacada desde UCRANIA destruyendo un depósito de municiones se informan de hasta 300 muertos


----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)

La gente en Rusia no quiere negociaciones ni pasteleos, que se ande con ojo Putin.




Extraído del periodico Komsomólskaya Pravda.

La guerra nuclear no es tan terrible como las nuevas negociaciones.

La reacción a ellos en la sociedad es apropiada.

Coincidencia o no, los hechos de Estambul se produjeron en el punto álgido de la indignación popular

En la víspera se publicaron monstruosas imágenes de la masacre de presos, tras las cuales hasta los "amantes del mundo" aullaron de dolor e impotencia. Y aquellos que dijeron que no lastimarían a una mosca están listos para unirse a las filas y matar.

Y luego otra vez: hable sobre la reducción de las operaciones.

¡Ay, cómo se han consolidado los rusos, les digo! No solo todos se pusieron de pie sobre sus patas traseras, sino que también exigieron quemar todo hasta los cimientos, sin pantear y sin buscar objetos. Y qué tipo de gente pacífica está saltando allí. Incinerar, y cuanto antes mejor, hasta que se produzcan nuevas negociaciones. Posición emocional absolutamente comprensible.

Las calificaciones de todos los que dicen que la operación debe continuar, que se ha tomado Kiev, etc., se han disparado. Con palabras monstruosas, la gente maldice a los "negociadores".

Hay algunas personas, y también las incluyo, a las que realmente no les gustó nada la idea de tocar Ucrania (con la excepción del corredor terrestre, quizás). Un agujero negro con una población hostil, deudas, por las que habrá que sacrificar la vida de los soldados rusos y de nuestros muchachos. Entonces, incluso aquellos que sostienen esta opinión ya están a favor de arrasar todo allí hasta los cimientos.

No sé qué es: experimentos en la sociedad, un plan astuto, un intento de consolidar a las personas o, por el contrario, bajar la calificación del poder ...

Pero una cosa está clara: si después de eso se lanza una bomba atómica sobre el Banderstadt ligeramente maltratado, incluso los más compasivos se pondrán de pie y aplaudirán furiosamente.

¿Fue un objetivo o un efecto secundario del nuevo Minsk? Ni siquiera preguntes.

Estamos viendo.


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (30 Mar 2022)

El dinero de los españoles ha contribuido a esas torturas y violaciones de bebés

Quedará en el recuerdo, quedará en la historia


----------



## NEKRO (30 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Pues parece que lo del gas en rublos va en serio, consecuencias:
> 
> O se llega a un acuerdo con Rusia desbloqueando los fondos incautados y se anulan las sanciones pasando las compras otra vez a EUROS o el EURO se degrada con consecuencias imprevisibles.
> 
> ...





El Ariki Mau dijo:


> el euro merecia tenerlo como reserva porque es una moneda de baja inflacion y gran liquidez, lo contrario que el rublo.
> otra cosa son los mantras que repetis en el palanganato



Que no es el euro. Si mucho de esta guerra tiene que ver con las compras, hasta ahora todas las compras de gas, petróleo, ..., había que hacerlas en dolares, hace un par de años los chinos y rusos dijeron que querían dejar de usar los dolares y usar el euro para las transacciones comerciales a nivel mundial y los yankees desde entonces la estan liando. Si los dirigentes europeos no fueran unos vendidos corruptos hace más de una década europa habría vuelto a ser el centro del mundo, pero eso supondría la debacle de los USA y muy posiblemente su desaparición como país.


----------



## clapham5 (30 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Lo que ha hecho, a nivel económico, es justo brindar su soberanía a China, esas materias primas, no van a ser compradas por China en buenas condiciones, sino a precio de saldo, de todas formas, para que un país prospere hacen falta muchas más cosas que "materias primas" como pregonáis muchos del foro
> A Rusia la hace falta tecnología y mentes que hagan funcionar esa tecnología, el peligro para Rusia es la cantidad de gente con buenas posiciones y buenos trabajos relacionados que se están pirando de Rusia, aunque en este foro no se cuente nada de eso, pero vamos....que la gilipollez de "o dices y chupas la polla de Putin o eres otanico" es eso, un absurdo
> 
> No te equivoques, hay muchos aspectos de las políticas europeas que son un desastre, pero eso no oculta el hecho de que, a nivel económico, esto no es un paseo para Rusia ni mucho menos. De hecho, no han conseguido un gran nivel de vida desde la caída de la URSS, cosa que si han hecho países mucho más pequeños que estuvieron dentro de la unión o en su órbita, eso es una realidad, yo no sé el futuro, pero es que tu tampoco lo sabes, ahora, la realidad es la que es, punto.
> ...



PIB de EE UU en el ano 2000 ----------- 10 trillones de $ 
PIB de Rusia en el ano 2000 ------------ 250 mil millones de $ 

En el ano 2000 la economia de EE UU era *40 VECES* mas grande que la economia de Rusia 

PIB de EE UU en el ano 2022 ----------- 21 trillones
PIB de Rusia en el ano 2022 ------------ 1.5 trillones 

En 22 anos la economia de EE UU se multiplico por DOS . En 22 anos la economia de Rusia se multiplico por SEIS 
HOY LA ECONOMIA DE ESTADOS UNIDOS ES SOLO *14 VECES* MAS GRANDE QUE LA ECONOMIA DE RUSIA 

Pregunta de examen , vale 10 puntos 
Cuan es el factor " X " de Rusia que ha permitido el milagro economico ruso desde el ano 2000





__





Economía en Rusia en comparación con la UE


Comparación de las principales cifras económicas en Rusia con los países de la Unión Europea




www.datosmundial.com









__





Economía en los Estados Unidos de América en comparación con la UE


Comparación de las principales cifras económicas en los Estados Unidos de América con los países de la Unión Europea




www.datosmundial.com


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Mar 2022)

revisa el peso que el comercio con el imperio pederasta tiene en el Euro
o ese estudio es tabu en el palanganato? es traicion?

_En concreto, Europa es el principal socio comercial de Rusia, dado que supone el 37,3% de su comercio total. En cambio, Rusia solo suma el 4,8% del total de los intercambios_

PALANGANATO









Rusia no teme las sanciones europeas y buscará ser autosuficiente


“Crecí encontrando solo dos o tres tipos de queso en el supermercado y hemos vivido con veinte tipos de queso durante muy poco tiempo, o sea que readaptarnos costará




www.lavanguardia.com







Alvin Red dijo:


> Era porque estaba garantizado por bienes ajenos, principalmente Rusia, cuando se pierde esta garantía solo nos queda nuestra industria y turismo,
> 
> La industria sin gas no funciona y el Europa no da para convertirse en un gran parque temático.


----------



## alfonbass (30 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Hombre ... mucho mejor que haya mucho nazi como Santi .... dónde vas a comparar ....   Si es que la cabra tira al monte ...



Lo mismo da uno que otro....


----------



## NEKRO (30 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ese problema no lo tiene solo en este asunto. Yo creo que Rusia va a un modelo parecido al chino pero si los chinos tienen el sustento ideológico del PCCh, los rusos no tienen nada parecido. Pienso que el núcleo de poder ruso reside en las estructuras burócraticas y militares supervivientes de la URSS que a estas alturas están totalmente desideologizadas, si alguna vez lo estuvieron, y que no hacen más que lo que todo el mundo pero sin folklore: defender lo suyo, su pais. Los oligarcas, después de ver como les ha ido en esta crisis, parecen tener un poder que tiende a cero, como en China. No tienen un plan político para nada, no solo para este asunto. Ya pueden ir creando una base ideológica y una linea política sobre las que trabajar o todo lo que hagan será inutil.



Pueden crear la idea del nuevo imperio ruso.


----------



## alfonbass (30 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> PIB de EE UU en el ano 2000 ----------- 10 trillones de $
> PIB de Rusia en el ano 2000 ------------ 250 mil millones de $
> 
> En el ano 2000 la economia de EE UU era *40 VECES* mas grande que la economia de Rusia
> ...



Sueldo medio en ambos países, oportunidades laborales en uno y en otro o donde prefería usted vivir si no tiene un jodido chavo...
Yo creo que tampoco es difícil, cada cuál escoge, ahora, yo creo que la creación de oportunidades no proviene del estado, punto, Rusia es un país hiperestatista, no se mueve nada sin que Putin de permiso...pues creo que no es un modelo de riqueza, ya está, no hay más


----------



## podemita medio (30 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Era porque estaba garantizado por bienes ajenos, principalmente Rusia, cuando se pierde esta garantía solo nos queda nuestra industria y turismo,
> 
> La industria sin gas no funciona y el Europa no da para convertirse en un gran parque temático.



De lo que los putinianos no os dais cuenta, es que Europa lo puede pasar mal, un año, dos como mucho, hasta que se consigan las alternativas a Rusia, que se conseguirán. No lo dudes.

Pero es que Rusia va de cabeza y en picado al tercer mundo. Y no para un año o dos, para siempre. Hasta que Putin desaparezca y vuelvan a tener una transición democrática. Ahora mismo tienen un estatus similar o peor a Korea del Norte o Venezuela. Y mientras no desaparezca Putin y hagan esa transición democrática ahí seguiran ad aeternum.


----------



## Francotirador Wali (30 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> De lo que los putinianos no os dais cuenta, es que Europa lo puede pasar mal, un año, dos como mucho, hasta que se consigan las alternativas a Rusia, que se conseguirán. No lo dudes.
> 
> Pero es que Rusia va de cabeza y en picado al tercer mundo. Y no para un año o dos, para siempre. Hasta que Putin desaparezca y vuelvan a tener una transición democrática. Ahora mismo tienen un estatus similar o peor a Korea del Norte o Venezuela. Y mientras no desaparezca Putin y hagan esa transición democrática ahí seguiran ad aeternum.



Pues venezuela ahora son amigos de Biden jajaja. no me extraña que te llames podemita medio


----------



## raptors (30 Mar 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> Que la matanza de Odessa haya quedado impune es la constatación de que la operación original ha fracasado; liquidar ratas en Mariupol durante un mes (y lo que pueda quedar) es el premio de consolación. Putin está ahora haciendo control de daños y asegurando los suficientes territorios y compromisos por parte de Ucrania como para configurar un relato que pueda ser asumido por su pueblo.
> 
> Aun así, me temo que esto va a ser a la larga traumático por mucho barniz propagandístico que se le dé al asunto. La imagen del ejército ruso ha quedado tocada y van a ser muchos quienes se cuestionen si todo esto ha merecido la pena: unos por considerar que no se ha hecho lo suficiente y otros por considerar que se hizo más de lo necesario.
> 
> ...



Que analisis tan mas estupido...!!


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (30 Mar 2022)

AHMAT SILA muerte a los nazis que quedan en Ucrania. Si hace falta nos uniremos a los ruskis para acabar la tarea


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Mar 2022)

no entendeis que usar dolares y euros se debe a que los dolares y euros SON MUY LIQUIDOS, no tiene nada que ver con portaviones ni nada, tiene que ver con potencia economica puro y dura. Si algien montara un mercado de futuros del oro en rublos, sencillamente nadie operaria en ese mercado porque los spread del forex para el rublo se COMEN UN MONTON DE PASTA, es un mercado tercermundista chicharrero. Un imperio que es economicamente mierda no puede puede proveer de la liquidez necesaria para ese tipo de mercados mundiales.



NEKRO dijo:


> Que no es el euro. Si mucho de esta guerra tiene que ver con las compras, hasta ahora todas las compras de gas, petróleo, ..., había que hacerlas en dolares, hace un par de años los chinos y rusos dijeron que querían dejar de usar los dolares y usar el euro para las transacciones comerciales a nivel mundial y los yankees desde entonces la estan liando. Si los dirigentes europeos no fueran unos vendidos corruptos hace más de una década europa habría vuelto a ser el centro del mundo, pero eso supondría la debacle de los USA y muy posiblemente su desaparición como país.


----------



## ccartech (30 Mar 2022)

Prestando primeros auxilios a un combatiente de la unidad chechena. El video supuestamente fue filmado durante los combates en Mariupol.


----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)

Quiero ver a los follaOTAN llorar si cortan el gas, vais y les pedíd el gas a vuestros amos yankees, BORREGOS


----------



## Azrael_II (30 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> PIB de EE UU en el ano 2000 ----------- 10 trillones de $
> PIB de Rusia en el ano 2000 ------------ 250 mil millones de $
> 
> En el ano 2000 la economia de EE UU era *40 VECES* mas grande que la economia de Rusia
> ...



Putin I


----------



## ccartech (30 Mar 2022)

Fuentes rusas: el soldado mercenario estadounidense James Vasquez fue asesinado en Ucrania.


----------



## Francotirador Wali (30 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Fuentes rusas: el soldado mercenario estadounidense James Vasquez fue asesinado en Ucrania.



Tu piensas que estas compartiendo algo pero en realidad no es asi.




Estas tendiendo una trampa de recoleccion de datos.


----------



## ccartech (30 Mar 2022)

El exanalista de la CIA, Larry Johnson, sugirió que el sitio ruso de Kiev en las últimas tres semanas tenía como objetivo inmovilizar importantes recursos ucranianos para que Rusia pudiera realizar operaciones a gran escala en el este y el sur.


----------



## podemita medio (30 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> no entendeis que usar dolares y euros se debe a que los dolares y euros SON MUY LIQUIDOS, no tiene nada que ver con portaviones ni nada, tiene que ver con potencia economica puro y dura. Si algien montara un mercado de futuros del oro en rublos, sencillamente nadie operaria en ese mercado porque los spread del forex para el rublo se COMEN UN MONTON DE PASTA, es un mercado tercermundista chicharrero. Un imperio que es economicamente mierda no puede puede proveer de la liquidez necesaria para ese tipo de mercados mundiales.



No discutas con esta gente de economía. Son analfabetos funcionales. Les da lo justo para no cagarse encima.


----------



## ccartech (30 Mar 2022)

Otro de los líderes de "Azov", Yevgeny Us. murió durante los combates en Mariupol


----------



## Fígaro (30 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> De lo que los putinianos no os dais cuenta, es que Europa lo puede pasar mal, un año, dos como mucho, hasta que se consigan las alternativas a Rusia, que se conseguirán. No lo dudes.
> 
> Pero es que Rusia va de cabeza y en picado al tercer mundo. Y no para un año o dos, para siempre. Hasta que Putin desaparezca y vuelvan a tener una transición democrática. Ahora mismo tienen un estatus similar o peor a Korea del Norte o Venezuela. Y mientras no desaparezca Putin y hagan esa transición democrática ahí seguiran ad aeternum.




Así es. Lo vivirán los rusos en sus carnes, no los doriteros de Badajoz..


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Mar 2022)

la UE pierde el 5% de sus intercambios economicos
el imperio pederasta el 40%

UN PLAN SIN FISTRURAS, FERPECTO



podemita medio dijo:


> De lo que los putinianos no os dais cuenta, es que Europa lo puede pasar mal, un año, dos como mucho, hasta que se consigan las alternativas a Rusia, que se conseguirán. No lo dudes.
> 
> Pero es que Rusia va de cabeza y en picado al tercer mundo. Y no para un año o dos, para siempre. Hasta que Putin desaparezca y vuelvan a tener una transición democrática. Ahora mismo tienen un estatus similar o peor a Korea del Norte o Venezuela. Y mientras no desaparezca Putin y hagan esa transición democrática ahí seguiran ad aeternum.


----------



## ccartech (30 Mar 2022)

"Las sanciones no dañan a Putin", escribe el Economic Times. "Las sanciones económicas occidentales contra Rusia son crueles", pero "no funcionan"
Aumentarán la inflación global y provocarán una recesión en Europa, que probablemente se extienda al resto del mundo.


----------



## Top5 (30 Mar 2022)

John Orfidahl dijo:


> ¿Quien va a querer invertir en montar cualquier empresa en Rusia ahora?



China...

Gracias UE...


----------



## Top5 (30 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> "Las sanciones no dañan a Putin", escribe el Economic Times. "Las sanciones económicas occidentales contra Rusia son crueles", pero "no funcionan"
> Aumentarán la inflación global y provocarán una recesión en Europa, que probablemente se extienda al resto del mundo.



El tiro en el pie de occidente es antológico...

Va a quedar en los _anal_-es de la historia...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Mar 2022)

Son felices sosteniéndole la palangana al khan; la culpa siempre será de las carrozas gays de occidente, que les afecta con rayos telepaticos bujar para que sean la segunda potencia mundial en fabricar pornografia infantil.



Fígaro dijo:


> Así es. Lo vivirán los rusos en sus carnes, no los doriteros de Badajoz..


----------



## Fígaro (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## pgas (30 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> ¿Sabes por que pienso que un europeo va a seguir viviendo mejor que un ruso? porque existen foros como este, porque la diversidad de opiniones es un hecho, y eso es lo que hace motivar a la gente, no un pensamiento único por muy "bueno que sea"
> 
> Ahora sigue insultando a la gente que no piensa como tu y haciéndote pajotes con Putin, yo voy a seguir dando mi opinión, le joda a quien le joda




podéis mandar tranquilamente a este pajero de la libertad individual al ignore. No aporta nada al hilo mas que su anarcogilipollez innata. Le conozco del foro del covid cuando nos echaba en cara que ninguna opinión de internet iba a convencerle para coartar su sagrada libertad de movimiento, y que tripincharse con la ponzoña transgénica recomendada por la autoridad estatal era un precio barato a pagar para poder salir y viajar con normalidad.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Mar 2022)

el verdadero palanganero se demuestra cuando sigue llevando la palangana cuando estan callendo rayos y de todo: el palanganato online se ha crecido ante la adversidad, ahora aferran la palangana con mas entusiasmo



podemita medio dijo:


> No discutas con esta gente de economía. Son analfabetos funcionales. Les da lo justo para no cagarse encima.


----------



## ccartech (30 Mar 2022)

Ruslan Geremeev, el hombre que se cree que organizó el asesinato de Boris Nemtsov, se está recuperando de las heridas sufridas en Mariupol. El dictador checheno Ramzan Kadyrov lo visitó en el hospital y, no te preocupes, no lo hizo raro ni nada.


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (30 Mar 2022)

Creo que es una momia. No?


----------



## ccartech (30 Mar 2022)

El Pentágono anunció el traslado de 10 cazas F-18 y 200 personas a Lituania


----------



## Marchamaliano (30 Mar 2022)

Entonces nos vamos todos a tomar porculo ya?


----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)

Rusia reducirá drásticamente sus actividades militares en la zona de Kiev tras los avances en las negociaciones de paz


Se disminuirán asimismo las operaciones en dirección a Chernígov mientras Ucrania confirma su intención de asumir un estatus neutral y no nuclear.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (30 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Entonces nos vamos todos a tomar porculo ya?



Hombre solo tienes que mirar la cuenta que postea. endgameWW3 xddd


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (30 Mar 2022)

Me he puesto guapo el perfil

Calopez hijo de puta quita la puta publi de abajo desgraciado anciano


----------



## Top5 (30 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> De lo que los putinianos no os dais cuenta, es que Europa lo puede pasar mal, *un año, dos como mucho*, hasta que se consigan las alternativas a Rusia, que se conseguirán. No lo dudes.
> 
> Pero es que Rusia va de cabeza y en picado al tercer mundo. Y no para un año o dos, para siempre. Hasta que Putin desaparezca y vuelvan a tener una transición democrática. Ahora mismo tienen un estatus similar o peor a Korea del Norte o Venezuela. Y mientras no desaparezca Putin y hagan esa transición democrática ahí seguiran ad aeternum.



*Europa dependerá del gas ruso al menos hasta 2027*

*




*


----------



## No al NOM (30 Mar 2022)

La ambulancia que regala España a Ucronazi para trasladar nazis desmembrados


----------



## podemita medio (30 Mar 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> *Europa dependerá del gas ruso al menos hasta 2027*



De tu artículo:

_"Aspiramos a ser completamente independientes de los combustibles fósiles rusos para 2027, y *creemos que es posible reducir nuestra demanda en dos tercios dentro de un año*"_


----------



## Azog el Profanador (30 Mar 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> La ambulancia que regala España a Ucronazi para trasladar nazis desmembrados



Espero que haya pasado la ITV , es un vehículo del año 2007.


----------



## No al NOM (30 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Espero que haya pasado la ITV , es un vehículo del año 2007.



Para ir de Safaris está bien por si te pilla un Ñú


----------



## No al NOM (30 Mar 2022)

Por cierto, ningún nacionalista español se ha unido a esos nazis, creo que pocos defienden a esos torturadores. Están fuera de cualquier ideología, más cerca del satanismo y el demonio que de seres humanos racionales.


----------



## No al NOM (30 Mar 2022)

Lo digo porque veo comentarios y veo que me dan likes gente con perfil nacionalista. Creo que aquí en España estamos salvados de pederastas torturadores


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (30 Mar 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> revisa el peso que el comercio con el imperio pederasta tiene en el Euro
> o ese estudio es tabu en el palanganato? es traicion?
> 
> _En concreto, Europa es el principal socio comercial de Rusia, dado que supone el 37,3% de su comercio total. En cambio, Rusia solo suma el 4,8% del total de los intercambios_
> ...



No pudo ser la URRSS autosuficiente, lo va a ser Rusia. 

China que esta mucho mejor posicionada que Rusia, tiene un grave problema con los chips y va a tardar décadas en superar ese handicap, Rusia directamente va camino del colpaso


----------



## Azrael_II (30 Mar 2022)

Desnazificacion de Ukrain dijo:


> Me he puesto guapo el perfil
> 
> Calopez hijo de puta quita la puta publi de abajo desgraciado anciano



Estoy a punto de ignorarte


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (30 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Estoy a punto de ignorarte



Ok me pongo a Borrell, tranquilo


----------



## Nico (30 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ese problema no lo tiene solo en este asunto. Yo creo que Rusia va a un modelo parecido al chino pero si los chinos tienen el sustento ideológico del PCCh, los rusos no tienen nada parecido. Pienso que el núcleo de poder ruso reside en las estructuras burócraticas y militares supervivientes de la URSS que a estas alturas están totalmente desideologizadas, si alguna vez lo estuvieron, y que no hacen más que lo que todo el mundo pero sin folklore: defender lo suyo, su pais. Los oligarcas, después de ver como les ha ido en esta crisis, parecen tener un poder que tiende a cero, como en China. No tienen un plan político para nada, no solo para este asunto. Ya pueden ir creando una base ideológica y una linea política sobre las que trabajar o todo lo que hagan será inutil.




Buen razonamiento. Pero te aviso que SI LA TIENEN. Se llama "*paneslavismo*" y es un concepto "nacionailsta" de la vieja escuela (primero nosotros, tenemos una misión histórica, etc.).

Básicamente tendría que ser el "*hispanismo*", que hemos perdido (pero que más o menos existió durante el Franquismo para que tengas una idea aproximada).


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (30 Mar 2022)

Imágenes compartidas por medios ucranianos muestran un fuerte bombardeo por MLRS en el Óblast de Kiev/Kiev esta noche.

(Las imágenes están censuradas ya que Ucrania ha aprobado una ley para que se censuren para no mostrar los puntos clave afectados por los bombardeos)

Se ve una mascletá importante


----------



## Nico (30 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> No pudo ser la URRSS autosuficiente, lo va a ser Rusia.
> 
> China que esta mucho mejor posicionada que Rusia, tiene un grave problema con los chips y va a tardar décadas en superar ese handicap, Rusia directamente va camino del colpaso




No consiguieron que colapse VENEZUELA, CUBA, NICARAGUA o KOREA DEL NORTE (que son una caca al lado de Rusia) y tan luego va a "colapsar" Rusia, *que se viene preparando hace AÑOS para esta contingencia.*

Cómo no se me ocurrió !!  

No vaya a ser cosa *que "colapse" antes la UE* si le cortan el gas y el petróleo la semana que viene por "falta de pago".

Además, *está TODO EL MUNDO* (salvo EE.UU.) ya desesperado porque esto se termine, para poder volver al _business as usual_, *del que vive todo el sistema... o se viene TODO ABAJO !!* (te aviso que está atado con alambres).


----------



## Libistros (30 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No vaya a ser cosa *que "colapse" antes la UE* si le cortan el gas y el petróleo la semana que viene por "falta de pago".



Lo que ya está muerto no se puede volver a matar. Somos los zombis de The walking dead, sólo que no nos hemos mirado al espejo todavía.


----------



## Nico (30 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ucrania jodiendo durante ocho años a Lugansk y Donetsk.
> Hasta que...
> 
> Descripción gráfica.




Qué grande ese perro !!   

Lo hubiera contratado para criar a mis hijos y me hubiera ahorrado un montón de problemas !!


----------



## Nico (30 Mar 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Que hay dentro?




Los restos del Batallón Azov.

¿No sigues el hilo?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (30 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Buen razonamiento. Pero te aviso que SI LA TIENEN. Se llama "*paneslavismo*" y es un concepto "nacionailsta" de la vieja escuela (primero nosotros, tenemos una misión histórica, etc.).
> 
> Básicamente tendría que ser el "*hispanismo*", que hemos perdido (pero que más o menos existió durante el Franquismo para que tengas una idea aproximada).



Como persona forjada en ambos mundos, me parecería positivo un hispanismo y un paneslavismo sano y descentralizado.

Lamentablemente, lamento decirte Nico que el paneslavismo aunque tiene bastante historia a día de hoy puede que esté más muerto aun que el hispanismo.

Tiene algo más de fuelle (y aun así siguen siendo movimientos marginales dentro de una pequeña burbuja de idealistas) en Rusia y Serbia. El problema es que, en el resto, se suele percibir como una mera herramienta de dominio de Moscu y de Belgrado, sin interés real en la union de los pueblos eslavos. Las dos grandes uniones de pueblos eslavos (aunque en el caso de la URSS era mas que eso) terminaron como terminaron en el siglo XX.

Polonia, Croacia, Eslovenia, Republica Checa... son abiertamente hostiles a cualquier intento de paneslavismo dirigido por Moscu o Belgrado, e imagino que no es necesario explicar por qué. No digo que tengan razon o que no la tengan, me refiero que así es como lo perciben. Luego está el tema de que desde siempre el paneslavismo se ligó fuertemente con la iglesia ortodoxa, esto siempre generó cierta desconfianza con otras confesiones cristianas como el catolicismo, que siempre lo identificó como un instrumento de control del imperialismo ruso.

No hay que ser ningún lince para darse cuenta de que la invasión de Ucrania va a hacer bastante daño en el paneslavismo, no solo lo digo por Ucrania, otros países eslavos miraran con desconfianza a la madre Rusia.


----------



## Peineto (30 Mar 2022)

Desnazificacion de Ukrain dijo:


> Me he puesto guapo el perfil
> 
> Calopez hijo de puta quita la puta publi de abajo desgraciado anciano



Esa boquita de piñón tuya te pierde. No cuesta nada ser un poco civilizado. digo yo... y a ver si se dejan a las madres en paz. Enfin, es tu opción...


----------



## Libistros (30 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Como persona forjada en ambos mundos, me parecería positivo un hispanismo y un paneslavismo sano y descentralizado.
> 
> Lamentablemente, lamento decirte Nico que el paneslavismo aunque tiene bastante historia a día de hoy puede que esté más muerto aun que el hispanismo.
> 
> ...



Tu novia estará flipando con toda la que se ha montado, ¿no?

¿Se lo esperaba o es del grupo de "¡ay!, es que no se podía prever"?


----------



## raptors (30 Mar 2022)

John Orfidahl dijo:


> ¿Quien va a querer invertir en montar cualquier empresa en Rusia ahora?



tu m@m@...??


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (30 Mar 2022)

Libistros dijo:


> Tu novia estará flipando con toda la que se ha montado, ¿no?
> 
> ¿Se lo esperaba o es del grupo de "¡ay!, es que no se podía prever"?



No tanto. Cada persona en mi grupo de amigos y familia reacciona de forma diferente. Ella se lo veía venir, pero aún guardaba cierta esperanza incluso en los últimos días de despliegue de que Putin no estuviese tan loco. El varapalo se lo llevó la madre por ejemplo, que siempre fue moderadamente pro Putin pero que tras la pérdida de unas propiedades y otras cosas que no vienen a cuento ha dejado de serlo. Creía que Putin era incapaz de hacer una invasión de este tipo. Tampoco es que se haya hecho pro Zelensky, pero si pro Ucrania por así decirlo, simplemente ha desconectado de cualquier afinidad con el gobierno ruso. Pero en fin que esto es como España, cada persona puede ser un mundo.


----------



## raptors (30 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> PIB de EE UU en el ano 2000 ----------- 10 trillones de $
> PIB de Rusia en el ano 2000 ------------ 250 mil millones de $
> 
> En el ano 2000 la economia de EE UU era *40 VECES* mas grande que la economia de Rusia
> ...



factor putin.... cual más...!!


----------



## Libistros (30 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Tampoco es que se haya hecho pro Zelensky



Señora lista. Ese es más marioneta de los intereses de terceros que nuestro Antonio regalándole el Sahara a los moros.


----------



## Mabuse (30 Mar 2022)

Libistros dijo:


> Lo que ya está muerto no se puede volver a matar. Somos los zombis de The walking dead, sólo que no nos hemos mirado al espejo todavía.



Los hogos se nos han caído de tanto ver pr0n y huele tanto a mierda en el ambiente que tapa el olor de la putrefacción. Somo como Bruce Willis en el sexto sentido pero el niño es un cabrón y nunc nos dirá nada.


----------



## Kreonte (30 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> PIB de EE UU en el ano 2000 ----------- 10 trillones de $
> PIB de Rusia en el ano 2000 ------------ 250 mil millones de $
> 
> En el ano 2000 la economia de EE UU era *40 VECES* mas grande que la economia de Rusia
> ...



Es fácil para un país subdesarrollado tener crecimientos de dos dígitos, y es más difícil para aquel que ya ha alcanzado desarrollo tener cifras mayores al 3-4%. Crece más rápido el que está más abajo. En cuanto al factor fundamental para el crecimiento económico ruso es sin duda la inversión extranjera, principalmente la europea, porque de aquella ni los propios chinos serían capaces de montar nada en aquellos parajes. No estaban en la B pero casi.

En definitiva, no veo milagro por ninguna parte.


----------



## Simo Hayha (30 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Entonces nos vamos todos a tomar porculo ya?



Todos no, solo los rusos.


----------



## No al NOM (30 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Todos no, solo los rusos.



Te están esperando los Ucros. Dicen que solo les has mandado soldaditos para películas de Torrente


----------



## Simo Hayha (30 Mar 2022)

Estos son los mismos que habían capturado Mariupol hace un mes?


----------



## Ahmat Sila (30 Mar 2022)

Espectacular hilo me pondré las pilas con los oradores del demonio que apoyan a Ucrania para ponerlos en la nevera. Les pagan o lo hacen por retraso mental?


----------



## Simo Hayha (30 Mar 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> Espectacular hilo me pondré las pilas con los oradores del demonio que apoyan a Ucrania para ponerlos en la nevera. Les pagan o lo hacen por retraso mental?



Llegas tarde, orcorrusia ya ha perdido esta guerra.
Puedes abrir un hilo nuevo sobre como el mundo libre y la OTAN hacen pagar a orcorrusia la reconstrucción de Ucrania


----------



## Ahmat Sila (30 Mar 2022)

Ramzan Kadyrov ha obtenido el cargo de teniente general de las fuerzas armadas de Rusia


----------



## JAGGER (30 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> En el ano 2000 la economia de EE UU era *40 VECES* mas grande que la economia de Rusia
> 
> PIB de EE UU en el ano 2022 ----------- 21 trillones
> PIB de Rusia en el ano 2022 ------------ 1.5 trillones
> ...



En el 2025 la economía de USA será de entre 30 y 37 veces más grande que la de Rusia.


----------



## Ahmat Sila (30 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Llegas tarde, orcorrusia ya ha perdido esta guerra.
> Puedes abrir un hilo nuevo sobre como el mundo libre y la OTAN hacen pagar a orcorrusia la reconstrucción de Ucrania



Te he leído durante todo el hilo, menudas películas te has montado jaja, y me cree la cuenta para no tener que leer a idiotas como tú


----------



## ccartech (30 Mar 2022)

Alguna noticia de los prisioneros ?


----------



## Simo Hayha (30 Mar 2022)

Orcochecheno disfrutando de lo desmilitarizado


----------



## Simo Hayha (30 Mar 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> Te he leído durante todo el hilo, menudas películas te has montado jaja, y me cree la cuenta para no tener que leer a idiotas como tú



Sí, pero al final yo tenía razón.


----------



## cobasy (30 Mar 2022)

Thread by @Nazakezu on Thread Reader App


@Nazakezu: TESTIMONIOS DE CIVILES. HILO (1) TESTIMONIOS DE CIVILES. HILO (2) TESTIMONIOS DE CIVILES. HILO (3) TESTIMONIOS DE CIVILES. HILO (4) TESTIMONIOS DE CIVILES. HILO (5) TESTIMONIOS DE CIVILES. HILO (6) TESTIM...…




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## Ahmat Sila (30 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Sí, pero al final yo tenía razón.



Pero al final ganan los de siempre, es como el Madrid Rusia


----------



## Ahmat Sila (30 Mar 2022)

Un forero ha puesto a casi todos los CM propagadores de fakes, los ha juntado para facilitarnos el trabajo a todos y meterlos en el ignore.




@quilómetro cero @keylargof @Amraslazar @Casino @Lma0Zedong @Yo qué sé @asakopako @El Ariki Mau @eL PERRO @Paletik "Paletov" Pasha @Giles Amaury @Pinovski @Kenshiro @Scout.308 @alas97 @MCC @Meerkat @Medaigualtodo @Hrodrich @Desadaptado Dimensional @txusky_g @keylargof @Javier Castañeda Belmonte @elena francis @Von Riné @Azog el Profanador @Edu.R @Al-paquia @Trovador @Scout.308 @Lain Coubert @octopodiforme @ischainyn @MorosBancario @Cuscarejo @Anticriminal
@ppacogonzalezz @*_* Рокоссовский @JAGGER @lowfour @FernandoIII @Indignado @Feriri88 @drpolux @Tales. @Fígaro @podemita medio
@Simo Hayha


----------



## Ahmat Sila (30 Mar 2022)

Yasta, todos en la nevera, todos menos el perro para recordarle que es un hijo de perra


----------



## willbeend (30 Mar 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Calles de Leopolis 04MAR22
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004822



Tal y como dicen por ahi, es que esa zona esta todavia poco kalibrada...


----------



## Hal8995 (30 Mar 2022)

Y


Ahmat Sila dijo:


> Un forero ha puesto a casi todos los CM propagadores de fakes, los ha juntado para facilitarnos el trabajo a todos y meterlos en el ignore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y tb el rejón que es un coñazo y nos hace a todos explicarle lo más obvio. Sin rejón y los que les respondéis el hilo iría como una seda.


----------



## Hal8995 (30 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> factor putin.... cual más...!!



Ostia que susto. Pensé que te referías a Felipe González


----------



## Simo Hayha (30 Mar 2022)

Los soldados ucranios capturados por supuestamente disparar en la pierna a orcorrusos graban un video para comunicar su sorpresa al saber que estaban detenidos, ya que nadie se lo había comunicado. Ahora que saben que están detenidos tienen dudas de si pueden seguir defendiendo Kharkov frente a las hordas de orcos.


----------



## Ahmat Sila (30 Mar 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Y
> 
> Y tb el rejón que es un coñazo y nos hace a todos explicarle lo más obvio. Sin rejón y los que les respondéis el hilo iría como una seda.



Pero el subnormal de rejón es más que obvio


----------



## visaman (30 Mar 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1004839
> 
> 
> Vaya, parece que está de moda regalar armas en cualquier guerra... y a veces hay consecuencias



y cuando ya regalen las bombas de neutrones a los cuñados rencorosos ni te cuento.


----------



## Simo Hayha (30 Mar 2022)

El HÉROE ha hablado a su pueblo hoy, otra vez, como cada día. 

Donde está el orcoputin que no se le ve ultimamente? estas pequeñeces de la guerra son menudencias para su grandiosa majestad? Él solo mueve ligera y despreciativamente su mano para dar el visto bueno al envío de cuatro camiones-crematorio más a Ucrania y exige que no se le vuelva a molestar hasta que no sea para comunicarle el día en que debe pasear victorioso en Kiev.


----------



## visaman (30 Mar 2022)

hay un par de cosas que me preocupan, por que putin y las elites rusas están metidos en el megabunker de los Urales, no parece el conflicto haya escalado hasta el punto prelanzamiento y a todo esto biden donde esta en bunker o en la casita blanca? por otro lado cuando putin habla de usar las atómicas lo hace sin el dramatismo que cabria esperar contemplándolas como una opción mas, que desarrollos de las nuevas armas le pueden permitir ganar ventaja?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> hay un par de cosas que me preocupan, por que putin y las elites rusas están metidos en el megabunker de los Urales, no parece el conflicto haya escalado hasta el punto prelanzamiento y a todo esto biden donde esta en bunker o en la casita blanca? por otro lado cuando putin habla de usar las atómicas lo hace sin el dramatismo que cabria esperar contemplándolas como una opción mas, que desarrollos de las nuevas armas le pueden permitir ganar ventaja?



Lavrov viaja a reunirse con los dirigentes de los países que van a cortar el bacalao en Afganistán, país que expulsó a gorrazos a la OTAN… no parece que esté en un búnker…








El canciller ruso llega a China para reunirse con sus homólogos de los países vecinos de Afganistán


Esta será la tercera conferencia a nivel ministral en la que participan Rusia, China, Irán, Pakistán, Tayikistán, Turkmenistán y Uzbekistán.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## Aurkitu (30 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Los soldados ucranios capturados por supuestamente disparar en la pierna a orcorrusos graban un video para comunicar su sorpresa al saber que estaban detenidos, ya que nadie se lo había comunicado. Ahora que saben que están detenidos tienen dudas de si pueden seguir defendiendo Kharkov frente a las hordas de orcos.



Te _zankeo_, por que si es así...son más subnormales de lo que podía llegar a pensar -los soldaditos esos de ucrania que se creen con total impunidad-. Han cometido un crimen de guerra, y si no es ahora, llegará el día que los van a atrapar. Rusia, lo que quede de Ucrania para hacerse la democrática, o cualquier país que pisen si continúan vivos acabado el año.


----------



## visaman (30 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Rusia ha aprendido de qué van las negociaciones de paz.
> Las primeras veces se las metió doblada Usa, digo Ucrania.
> 
> Ahora Rusia sabe que si dice que todo progresa adecuadamente, el rublo se fortalece y el petróleo baja de los 110 dólares, que es el precio ideal para los rusos.
> ...



ni pienses el usar esas técnicas con tu mujer es un terreno peligroso y lo sabes


----------



## Paddy McAloon (30 Mar 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Y tb el rejón que es un coñazo y nos hace a todos explicarle lo más obvio. Sin rejón y los que les respondéis el hilo iría como una seda.



El ignore es tu amigo.


----------



## willbeend (30 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *EEUU advierte de que el repliegue ruso "no es real"*
> 
> El Pentágono afirmó este martes que Rusia ha movido "un número pequeño" de unidades en la última jornada en las proximidades de Kiev y *descartó que se trate de "una retirada real".
> 
> "Creemos que esta es una reubicación, no un repliegue real*,* y deberíamos estar todos preparados para ver una gran ofensiva contra otras zonas de Ucrania"*, dijo el portavoz del Departamento de Defensa, John Kirby, en una rueda de prensa



Es que los occidentales somos muy cachondos... 

Os acordais hace unas semanas a Lavrov respondiendo a la prensa con un "
*No estamos atacando Ucrania ni planeamos atacar a otros países*"? 

El ruso medio nos destroza cuando el juego va de de trolearnos.


----------



## Kreonte (30 Mar 2022)

Es tal la desinformación en esta guerra, da tanto asco q da ganas de despreocuparse, desentenderse y que se maten entre ellos. Respecto a la explosión de Belgorod hay fuentes que hablan que han sido ataques con misiles y q los ucranianos se apuntan el tanto (poco probable), y otras fuentes que dicen que la televisión rusa alude a un error humano como causa de la explosión (más probable).


----------



## mazuste (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (30 Mar 2022)

. El representante permanente de Ucrania ante la ONU pone una condición para firmar un tratado con Rusia. La retirada de todas las tropas


----------



## visaman (30 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Digo si hay corte del gas. Antes o despues o se acepta el modo de pago o se corta. Porque los rusos no pueden cobrar en euros o dólares debido a las sanciones, y tampoco van a regalar el gas. Así que el nudo se tendrá que cortar por algua parte.



corte gas, se tira de al reserva mientras se llama discretamente a los reservistas a filas, se acaban reservas alemanas, III guerra mundial.


----------



## willbeend (30 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ucrania jodiendo durante ocho años a Lugansk y Donetsk.
> Hasta que...
> 
> Descripción gráfica.



Un joven, precioso y simpatico mastin del pirineo.

Super inteligentes con ese cabezon que tienen...


----------



## mazuste (30 Mar 2022)

En la actual crisis de recursos naturales y energéticos es significativo
como cambian las cosas en cuanto a ingresos entre los países ricos
y del llamado tercer mundo o Sur Global. Los primeros ven disminuida
su renta per cápita, mientras los segundos están engordando su margen
de caja por las exportaciones.

Lo que da como resultado un cambio geopolítico del poder y la influencia
de los países exportadores de energía y materias primas, los más afectados 
por la pandemia, que ahora pueden usar la dependencia del Norte Global 
como arma de negociación. Se está reeditando el 2008.


----------



## visaman (30 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> La globalización se ha parado.
> Europa está maniobrando para ser independiente en muchos campos incluido energético y tecnológico, eso retira parcialmente del mercado global a 750 millones de personas.
> Hay que sumarle los 150 millones de rusos, ahora desglobalizados a la fuerza.
> En total Mil millones que "se salen" de la globalizacion, asi de repente, en un mes.
> ...



tu quieres pillar chortina ukra a pelito pero noes fasil yatusabes


----------



## visaman (30 Mar 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Puente terrestre hacia Crimea completado.
> Cierre de la puerta del río Dníeper a la navegación ucraniana , completado .
> Eliminación de la Armada ucraniana , completado.
> Eliminación de los sistemas de radar ucranianos , completado.
> ...



envió de ukranianas a europa en desarrollo


----------



## mazuste (30 Mar 2022)

Las empresas paramilitares más grandes de EEUU, como Academi, Cubic y DynCorp, 
reclutan mercenarios profesionales y los introducen en Ucrania vía Polonia, a través
de los corredores controlados por la OTAN de Lublin y Wroclaw. 
Guerra contratada en el patio trasero europeo habemus.


----------



## visaman (30 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Lavrov viaja a reunirse con los dirigentes de los países que van a cortar el bacalao en Afganistán, país que expulsó a gorrazos a la OTAN… no parece que esté en un búnker…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no ves que es un clon


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> no ves que es un clon


----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> Un forero ha puesto a casi todos los CM propagadores de fakes, los ha juntado para facilitarnos el trabajo a todos y meterlos en el ignore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A todos esos folla OTAN los tengo en el ignore . Deberíais hacer todos lo mismo y que se chupen el rabo mutuamente igual que lo hacen con sus amos yankees.


----------



## mazuste (30 Mar 2022)

Que Madrid le quite la llave de oro a Putin, le suda los cojones, como comprenderán..
Pueden entregársela al Regimiento nazi Azov para que vaya más en consonancia 
con la similar ideología de los allí presentes en el Ayuntamiento.


----------



## Simo Hayha (30 Mar 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Es tal la desinformación en esta guerra, da tanto asco q da ganas de despreocuparse, desentenderse y que se maten entre ellos. Respecto a la explosión de Belgorod hay fuentes que hablan que han sido ataques con misiles y q los ucranianos se apuntan el tanto (poco probable), y otras fuentes que dicen que la televisión rusa alude a un error humano como causa de la explosión (más probable).



Ha sido consecuencia de un error humano, el de putin al tocar los cojones a Ucrania. Ucrania, en consecuencia, les ha tirado unos misiles en Belgorod.


----------



## visaman (30 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Bonito mundo nos va a quedar con cualquiera con un cañón antitanque por las calles gracias a los graciosos de los buenistas de las armas para la defensa.*



por eso es indispensable te metas en la dep web y te compres una AK munición cargadores una pistola granadas de fragmentación y por si las moscas un MANPAD, todo burbujista que se precia e debería tener este kit.


----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . El representante permanente de Ucrania ante la ONU pone una condición para firmar un tratado con Rusia. La retirada de todas las tropas



A cambio de que ?


----------



## visaman (30 Mar 2022)

Dula dijo:


> ¿Han terminado ya las negociaciones o andan todavía a la gresca? De todas maneras pactar con Rusia es como pactar con la camorra siciliana, cualquiera los cree.



yo que tu me iría comprando, antes de que la inflación nos supere, un envase de 5 litros de vaselina mentolada te será muy necesaria en los tiempos venideros.


----------



## mazuste (30 Mar 2022)

EL vertedero político carpetovetónico saca un hashtag diciendo que Vox está con Putin. 
Pues no. Vox retoza con el nazismo que esa manada progre apoya con armas en Ucrania.
Los progres, los regres y demas extremo centros políticos borbónicos, con los ucronazis
están a muerte. Fin de la película.


----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)

Resumen operativo de los partisanos de Dnipropetrovsk (29.03.2022):

[29/03/2022] Hoy en Dnepropetrovsk la sirena antiaérea sonó de 03:02 a 03:59, de 20:16 a 20:39. Continúa la intimidación de la población civil por parte de los ukronazis.

[29/03/2022] Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF lanzaron varios ataques con misiles en la región de Dnepropetrovsk: en el distrito de Novomoskovsky, los puntos de despliegue de varias unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron disparados a la vez; un viaducto resultó dañado cerca de Pavlograd, el tráfico a través de él se detuvo temporalmente; También se llevaron a cabo varios ataques contra objetos cerca de la ciudad de Nikopol. Se están especificando datos sobre bajas y destrucción.

[29/03/2022] [21:30] Continúan los allanamientos para desmantelar antenas parabólicas, realizados por las autoridades de ocupación de la región. Hoy, el régimen de Ukronazi ha mostrado un celo particular en el desmantelamiento de las antenas parabólicas, ya que la población civil no tiene prisa por hacerlo. Los criminales de guerra quieren privar a las personas del acceso a la información a toda costa.

[29/03/2022] [16:45] En la región de Dnipropetrovsk, el fraude se ha convertido en la norma desde hace mucho tiempo. Entonces, en Krivoy Rog, otro estafador, bajo la apariencia de un transportista, se benefició de los refugiados. Un hombre de 29 años publicó anuncios en línea sobre el transporte a la frontera polaca, recibió un pago por adelantado de 1000 hryvnia de las personas y luego dejó de comunicarse. Básicamente, las víctimas de los estafadores son refugiados o voluntarios (léase cómplices de nacionalistas) que recolectan ayuda para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los batallones nacionales.

[29/03/2022] [16:23] La distribución incontrolada de armas organizada por las autoridades de ocupación no condujo a nada bueno. Entonces, en la región de Dnepropetrovsk, un hombre armado de 47 años expulsó a su esposa de la casa y él mismo se quedó en casa con un hijo menor. Al hombre le confiscaron un rifle de asalto Kalashnikov, dos granadas RGD y dos cargadores con cartuchos.

[29/03/2022] [15:36] Las autoridades de ocupación de Dnepropetrovsk y el Servicio de Emergencia del Estado no pueden hacer frente a una gran cantidad de incendios en la región. El teniente de alcalde de Dnepropetrovsk, un criminal de guerra Mishenka Lysenko, dijo que los incendiarios de madera muerta ahora se equipararán con saboteadores: “Los residentes de la ciudad de Dnipro, que prenden fuego a la madera muerta, juncos, hierba, follaje, etc., se equipararán con saboteadores. a partir de hoy. Con todas las consecuencias consiguientes. Enciende tu cerebro. De ahora en adelante, es demasiado tarde para llorar y poner excusas. Reaccionaremos con dureza. Mucho”, escribió.


----------



## visaman (30 Mar 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Han ganado poner a Rusia en el CENTRO del mundo.



tocarich pepinoxki ya has recibido tu ukra?


----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)

Los Siete Grandes se negaron a pagar en rublos: ¿qué sigue?

La reunión de hoy de los ministros de los países del G7 puso fin a la decisión del G7 de negarse a pagar el gas ruso en rublos. Gran Bretaña, Alemania, Italia, Canadá, EE. UU., Francia y Japón calificaron oficialmente tal requisito de inaceptable y contrario al derecho internacional (¿dónde estaba usted cuando bloqueó las reservas de oro de Rusia?).

Solo hay tres escenarios para un mayor desarrollo de eventos:
1. Europa se ha estado congelando y ahogando en protestas inflacionarias de la población durante 3-5 años.
2. Europa empieza a pensar con cabeza propia y deja de vivir de las órdenes de la Casa Blanca, que, por cierto, bien puede vivir sin el gas ruso. Y paga en rublos o elimina parte de las restricciones de sanciones.
3. Mientras presionan a Berlín y París, Moscú y Bruselas llegan a un acuerdo y encuentran soluciones de compromiso. En particular, la UE elimina el bloqueo de parte de las reservas de oro de Rusia, así como una serie de restricciones de sanciones.


----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)

En Vyshgorod, región de Kiev, un Volkssturm local derribó una ambulancia, confundiendo a su tripulación con saboteadores rusos.

"El mismo caso cuando sacas a los heridos del f@py del mundo, bajo el bombardeo de los militares, y un granjero colectivo te mata en el puesto de control"

Dos médicos y un conductor murieron.


----------



## visaman (30 Mar 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Ya te contesto el, se llaman igual* pero tienen distinto valor, porque técnicamente son monedas distintas.
> 
> * Igual igual tampoco, dólar americano, dólar canadiense, etc.



de todos modos Putin no ha dicho no al BURBUCOIN


----------



## mazuste (30 Mar 2022)

En un centro comercial de Ucrania...Que no; que en Ucrania no hay nazis...


----------



## Aurkitu (30 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . El representante permanente de Ucrania ante la ONU pone una condición para firmar un tratado con Rusia. La retirada de todas las tropas



Cuando el sur, Odessa en especial, y todo al este del Dniéper queden desnazificados y el oeste desmilitarizado...


----------



## mazuste (30 Mar 2022)

Pues debe proceder de la Argentina, oiga!!
eso he oído...


----------



## visaman (30 Mar 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Yo ya hice mi apuesta; no se paga, se corta el gas, tras unos días tirando de reservas se paga en rublos, oro y lo que haga falta.



le propusieron tener ala Merkel de esclava pero no coló


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (30 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> hay un par de cosas que me preocupan, por que putin y las elites rusas están metidos en el megabunker de los Urales, no parece el conflicto haya escalado hasta el punto prelanzamiento y a todo esto biden donde esta en bunker o en la casita blanca? por otro lado cuando putin habla de usar las atómicas lo hace sin el dramatismo que cabria esperar contemplándolas como una opción mas, que desarrollos de las nuevas armas le pueden permitir ganar ventaja?



Todos saben que lanzar las nukes es el final, y no creo que nadie llegue a ello si no es por una provocación muy extrema.

Pero si forma parte de tu estrategia de defensa , para que sea tomada en serio, debes escenificar por completo el farol.

Supongo que por la parte USA será igual, Biden estará en su búnker. No hay más que ver cómo se pasean los B52 por Europa.


----------



## mazuste (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)

El payaso ukronazi hablo.


Zelensky dijo que no habrá concesiones territoriales a Rusia: Crimea y Donbass deben ser ucranianos

En su nuevo discurso, Zelensky dijo que no puede haber compromisos con Rusia en temas de integridad territorial. Es decir, tanto Crimea como Donbass, según Kiev, deberían seguir siendo ucranianos.

Al mismo tiempo, la oficina de Zelensky planea continuar las negociaciones con Rusia.


----------



## Simo Hayha (30 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Cuando el sur, Odessa en especial, y todo al este del Dniéper queden desnazificados y el oeste desmilitarizado...



Que manden unas columnas de tanques, y a ver que tal.


----------



## Mitrofán (30 Mar 2022)

buenos días, gente


----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)

Listo para ser lanzado a cuartel Ukronazi.


----------



## Simo Hayha (30 Mar 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Todos saben que lanzar las nukes es el final, y no creo que nadie llegue a ello si no es por una provocación muy extrema.
> 
> Pero si forma parte de tu estrategia de defensa , para que sea tomada en serio, debes escenificar por completo el farol.
> 
> Supongo que por la parte USA será igual, Biden estará en su búnker. No hay más que ver cómo se pasean los B52 por Europa.



La semana pasada Biden estaba paseándose por Polonia. No parece muy preocupado.


----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)

La paz con Ucrania no servirá como base para levantar las sanciones a Rusia: Johnson

El primer ministro británico, Boris Johnson, ha dicho que un acuerdo de alto el fuego en Ucrania no será suficiente para levantar las sanciones británicas contra Rusia.

“Él [Johnson] dijo que la presión sobre Putin debe intensificarse tanto a través de más medidas económicas como a través de la provisión de asistencia militar (a Ucrania) para garantizar que Rusia cambie por completo su rumbo”, dijo un portavoz británico al estreno.

Otro argumento a favor del hecho de que las conversaciones en Estambul pueden ignorarse por completo.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (30 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1005172



Joder pobre Portugal...y en concreto Lisboa..


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Mar 2022)

Otro vídeo un tanto curioso, destrucción del ejército ucraniano entre los civiles que graban…


----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)

#AGS_Resumen

07.00 - Tekstilshchik, Donetsk: Pintera, 8. Demolido desde el piso 6 al 9. Solo se puede luchar contra la escoria pacífica. La mitad de Oktyabrsky fue demolida por la noche ... ahora tomaron Testil por la mañana ... Estamos aclarando las víctimas.

06.55 - Toda la noche en el oeste de Gorlovka, se escucha una batalla de disparos. Ahora el saludo de tono pesado de la mañana desde el corazón de los gordovitas. Tekstilshchik, Donetsk: Pintera - llegadas.

06.43 — Los distritos del suroeste de Gorlovka se encuentran en la zona de muy alto riesgo. ¡Ten mucho cuidado!

06.42 - ⚠ Pasadas las 03:00 se registraron bombardeos desde el costado de la VFU en dirección:
▶06:15 - N.P. Trinidad - n.p. Mikhailovka: se dispararon 6 proyectiles de calibre 122 mm.
▶06:15 - N.P. Trinidad - n.p. Panteleymonovka: se dispararon 6 proyectiles de calibre 122 mm.

37.06 - Nuestros amigos del cielo nos saludan muy bajo ✈✈✈

06.35 - Ahora Petrovka envía de todo corazón un saludo matutino, inquieto en el norte de Donetsk. A las 03:30, nuestros suscriptores informan sobre un destello brillante en el cielo sobre el norte de Gorlovka, presumiblemente también un OVNI derribado. También aclaramos todo sobre los bombardeos nocturnos.

06.30 - Las mañanas en la RPD no comienzan con café... Las aves del mundo han volado en el norte de Donetsk. ¡A partir de las 06.00, los distritos de Petrovsky y Kirovsky bajo el fuego de VFU!


----------



## apocalippsis (30 Mar 2022)

*Se informa que Rusia ha reducido a cero el suministro de gas a la UE a través del gasoducto Yamal-Europa*
Hoy, 07:59
53


Las publicaciones occidentales publican materiales que indican que los suministros de gas a la Unión Europea a lo largo de una de las rutas se han detenido por completo desde ayer. Estamos hablando del oleoducto Yamal-Europa.


Según Reuters, los suministros de gas desde Rusia a través de esta línea de transmisión de gas no se realizan desde el 29 de marzo. En la estación de distribución de gas de la ciudad de Malnow (Alemania), el nivel de suministro está fijado en cero.

La información es confirmada por el operador Gascade.

Al mismo tiempo, la caída de los volúmenes de bombeo a cero fue pronunciada, de casi 1,5 millones de kWh.

Al mismo tiempo, Gascade informa que el gas de Rusia actualmente continúa fluyendo hacia Europa a través de otras rutas, incluido el gasoducto Nord Stream.

Recordemos que el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, instruyó al gobierno, a Gazprom y al Banco Central a construir mecanismos para vender gas a Europa por rublos rusos. Mañana vence el pedido.

El día anterior, el presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, llamó al Kremlin, quien trató de convencer al presidente Putin de que cancelara su orden. Según Macron, Francia "no podrá pagar el gas ruso en rublos rusos". Pero si Francia no puede pagar, que compre gas ruso a través de otros países que podrán pagar a Rusia en rublos. O, como opción, que ya se está discutiendo en Berlín, permitir la compra de gas a Rusia en rublos a varias firmas comerciales que “no serán incluidas en la lista de sanciones”.



https://topwar.ru/194171-soobschaetsja-chto-rossija-svela-k-nulju-postavki-gaza-v-es-po-gazoprovodu-jamal-evropa.html


----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)

El liderazgo ucraniano estaba preocupado por el aumento en el número de desertores en las unidades fronterizas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y el Servicio Estatal de Fronteras. En parte, las nuevas órdenes de combate surgieron por la necesidad de reducir el número de militares que huían.

Los comandantes recibieron instrucciones metodológicas para combatir este fenómeno. Primero, se les ofrece resolver el problema por medio de la persuasión y, en ausencia de resultados, se les permite a los oficiales aplicar otras "medidas necesarias".

Estas órdenes indican un bajo nivel de estado moral y psicológico en algunas partes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. El problema es especialmente agudo con los ciudadanos movilizados que no tienen deseos de luchar.

El problema es agudo para el comando ucraniano, por lo tanto, con todos los informes, se ve obligado a dar permiso para el uso de medidas extremas contra los desertores.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (30 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Joder pobre Portugal...y en concreto Lisboa..



Nos la mete tan hondo que el golfo de Valencia (Chimo Puig no, en accidente geográfico) se convierte en cabo...


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (30 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Listo para ser lanzado a cuartel Ukronazi.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1005177



Za Diebkina Cergeia..creo que pone.


----------



## Gonzalor (30 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> *Se informa que Rusia ha reducido a cero el suministro de gas a la UE a través del gasoducto Yamal-Europa*
> Hoy, 07:59
> 53
> 
> ...



Espero que los alemanes tengan una buena reserva, porque si no van a pasar mucho frío.


----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso habló sobre las acciones desinteresadas del ejército ruso:

▫Un grupo dirigido por el teniente mayor Dmitry Sigulin abrió los puestos de tiro y las posiciones disfrazadas de los nacionalistas. El ejército ruso atacó unidades enemigas y destruyó tres posiciones con sistemas portátiles de defensa aérea y dos misiles antitanque. Algunos de los nacionalistas, salvando sus vidas, se rindieron. Las acciones del grupo hicieron posible que las subunidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas avanzaran profundamente en la defensa.

▫El comandante del batallón de ingenieros Sergei Chernyavsky, durante el reconocimiento de ingeniería del puente vial de hormigón armado existente, neutralizó y destruyó una carga explosiva concentrada de 600 kg en TNT equivalente, 7 minas de fragmentación y 1 mina terrestre. Un grupo de militares neutralizó una carga con un peso de 500 kg de explosivos en equivalente de TNT, y también despejó más de 200 metros de la vía férrea de diversos obstáculos.


----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)

#AGS_Resumen

07.54 - Distritos de Kirovsky y Petrovsky de Donetsk: muy ruidoso, está en riesgo.

07.52 - Gorlovka envía papelería por pedido especial. ¡Por Oktbyarsky, por Tekstilshchik, por Donbass!

07.45 - ⚠ Arreglado bombardeo desde la VFU en dirección:
▶07:20 - N.P. Trinidad - n.p. Mikhailovka: se dispararon 8 proyectiles de calibre 122 mm.

07.42 - ⚠ Arreglado bombardeo desde la VFU en dirección:
▶07:15 - N.P. Leninskoye - n.p. Gorlovka (asentamiento sh-ty 6/7): se dispararon granadas 20 desde el AGS, se usaron armas pequeñas.

07.40 - Petrovka, Aleksandrovka, Trudovskie en la zona de alto riesgo. Trucos de nuevo.

07.35 - También una incursión de ukrobots en grupo... ¿vinisteis corriendo a alimentaros de carroña? ¿Nuestras emociones? Nada más que odio... ¡Todos los cisistas primero a juicio por instigar la guerra! Y según las leyes de la guerra...

29.07 - ➖ 25.05 n.p. Severodonetsk - Lugansk: Tochka-U - JCCC LPR.

27.07 - Alexey KulemZin, [30.03.2022 7:19]. ❗ Como resultado del bombardeo nocturno, se registró un impacto directo de un proyectil ucraniano en el piso 9 de un edificio residencial en la calle. Pintera, 8 (microdistrito Tekstilshchik). Destruido parcialmente el 8° piso de la 1° entrada, seguido de incendio. Se está especificando información sobre las víctimas.

07.26 - Norte de Donetsk y los suburbios - muy inquieto. El cañoneo se reanudó.

25.07 - ⚠ Arreglado bombardeo desde la VFU en dirección:
▶06:30 - N.P. Sands - Donetsk (distrito de Kirovskiy): se dispararon 10 proyectiles de calibre 122 mm.

07.15 - Chicos, esto es simplemente metálico... Testilshchik es considerado el microdistrito residencial más densamente poblado de Donetsk... ¿Cómo duermen, escoria, tranquilamente, sabiendo que disparan en barrios pacíficos por la noche? ¿Cuánto tiempo más sobrevivirán los residentes de Donetsk y Gorlovka en este régimen con noches de insomnio? Es imposible respirar en absoluto, estás en constante tensión: llegará / no llegará, y si llega, entonces dónde ... Residentes de Ucrania, que dicen que da miedo ... Sabes muy bien que no No dispares a las pacíficas Fuerzas Armadas de RF, solo si tus valientes defensores no se esconderán detrás de ti, como un escudo humano, y bombardearán las áreas residenciales ... ¡Y están jugando con nosotros desde todo lo posible! No según las posiciones de los muchachos que nos defienden con todas sus fuerzas... ¡sino según nosotros, los pacíficos! ¡Y así 8 años! No digas que tienes miedo... sigue ayudando a tus malditos "defensores" - en Mariupol mucha gente ya ha tenido una epifanía... ¡el turno les llegará a muchos en otras regiones de Ucrania!


----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)

❗La Verkhovna Rada registró un borrador para prohibir las actividades del Patriarcado de Moscú en el territorio de Ucrania.

“Con la adopción de cualquiera de los proyectos de ley que prohíben la Iglesia Ortodoxa Ucraniana, se deben esperar represalias aún más violentas contra los representantes del clero y los creyentes de la Iglesia canónica”, dijo Volodymyr Legoyda, presidente del Departamento Sinodal de Relaciones de los Ortodoxos Rusos. Iglesia con la Sociedad y los Medios.


----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)

Sergei Lavrov ha llegado a la ciudad china de Tunsi, donde mañana tendrá lugar una reunión de ministros de Asuntos Exteriores en el formato de los países vecinos de Afganistán.
Hoy, el día estará dedicado a reuniones bilaterales con colegas extranjeros.


----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)

Ukronazis continúan con el genocidio.

⚡ Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están organizando puntos de tiro en edificios residenciales y barrios, utilizando así a sus ciudadanos como "escudo humano", escribe el diario estadounidense Washington Post.

Los expertos, cuya opinión cita la publicación, señalan que este Kiev "viola el derecho internacional y las leyes de la guerra".


----------



## mazuste (30 Mar 2022)

Los sumisos dirigentes germanos rinden pleitesía a los sátrapas y engañan a sus gentes.

El Ministro Federal de Economía, Robert Habeck, calificó su visita a Qatar como un éxito 
en la lucha por la independencia del gas ruso. Sin embargo, el ministro de la Energía 
de ese estado desértico, no quiere saber nada de un acuerdo de gas con Alemania.

La genuflexión como gesto cotidiano de los cipayos...es la maldición de los miserables.


----------



## Cosmopolita (30 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El payaso ukronazi hablo.
> 
> 
> Zelensky dijo que no habrá concesiones territoriales a Rusia: Crimea y Donbass deben ser ucranianos
> ...



Yo tengo una propuesta para Ucrania

1. Congelado el asunto de Crimea para 100 años.
2. Reconocimiento de las Repúblicas de Donbas.
3. No entrada en la OTAN.
4. Sí para la entrada en UE.
5. Firmar Tratado de No Proliferación Nuclear. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## apocalippsis (30 Mar 2022)

*Ramzan Kadyrov instó a “completar lo que se ha iniciado” y tomar Kiev*
ayer, 20:21
147


El líder checheno, Ramzan Kadyrov, criticó las conversaciones entre Rusia y Ucrania que tuvieron lugar en Estambul y dijo que era necesario completar lo iniciado y tomar Kiev. Hizo la declaración correspondiente durante un discurso a los combatientes de la república que participan en una operación especial.


Según el presidente de la República de Chechenia, que se encuentra actualmente en el Donbass, las negociaciones no tendrán sentido, hay que terminar lo iniciado y "destruir a Bandera, a los nazis y a los shaitanes". Y las decisiones sobre qué hacer a continuación se toman después de todo esto. También dijo que era necesario ir a Kiev y tomarlo. Sin embargo, señaló que esta es su opinión personal.

Kadyrov admitió que los combates eran intensos, especialmente en Mariupol, los nacionalistas ucranianos fueron entrenados por instructores extranjeros durante ocho años. Pero, subrayó, nuestros combatientes están mejor preparados.

Sí, de hecho, se están librando batallas difíciles en Mariupol y en otros lugares. Se entrenaron allí durante ocho años, asignaron miles de millones de dólares y fueron enseñados por todos los servicios especiales del mundo e instructores militares, pero sobresalimos en todo.
añadió.

Más temprano, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso anunció que la ofensiva fue suspendida en las direcciones de Kiev y Chernigov, pero las tropas permanecerían en sus posiciones. Como se destacó, esto no significa el cese de las hostilidades, en la actualidad la tarea principal es cercar y eliminar una gran agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el Donbass.

Según el ministro de Defensa, Sergei Shoigu, la operación especial continuará hasta que se logren los objetivos establecidos.



https://topwar.ru/194162-ramzan-kadyrov-prizval-zavershit-nachatoe-i-vzjat-kiev.html


----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)

Las conversaciones entre los ministros de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia y China comienzan en China

⚡Rusia y China avanzarán juntos hacia un orden mundial justo y multipolar, dijo Lavrov.


----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2022)

Dos pasos hacia Kiev


Después de meses de intentos de convertirse en mediador entre Kiev y Moscú, Recep Tayip Erdoğan consiguió ayer su imagen abriendo con un discurso la ronda de negociaciones más importante que se ha …




slavyangrad.es











Dos pasos hacia Kiev


30/03/2022


Después de meses de intentos de convertirse en mediador entre Kiev y Moscú, Recep Tayip Erdoğan consiguió ayer su imagen abriendo con un discurso la ronda de negociaciones más importante que se ha celebrado desde el inicio de la intervención rusa. Pese a la aparente brevedad del encuentro, apenas tres horas, y el contexto en el que se producía -no se han detenido ni los ataques rusos, pocas horas antes de la reunión fue atacada la administración regional de Nikolaev, ni los llamamientos de Zelensky y su equipo a enviar más armas al Ejército Ucraniano-, el líder de la delegación rusa, Vladimir Medinsky calificó la reunión de constructiva. El negociador ruso añadió además que las conversaciones han pasado a una parte práctica, dando a entender que se prepara ya algún tipo de tratado, cuya aprobación preliminar por parte de los ministros de Asuntos Exteriores Kuleba y Lavrov permitirá que se produzca ese mismo día la reunión entre presidentes que Zelensky lleva meses exigiendo.

Para facilitar ese acuerdo, del que apenas se conocen detalles, pero ha surgido ya un precipitado temor a que vaya a parecerse a un Minsk-3, Rusia ha decidido “dar dos pasos hacia Ucrania”. Tanto Medinsky como el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa confirmaron ayer que, en busca de un ambiente de confianza mutua y para favorecer el acuerdo, se ha decidido reducir las actividades militares en las regiones de Kiev y Chernigov. Horas antes, el ministro de Defensa Sergey Shoigu había afirmado que, tras la primera fase de la operación militar, en la que se había logrado debilitar significativamente al Ejército Ucraniano, la segunda fase buscará la liberación de Donbass.

Hace unos días, Rusia había afirmado ya que el objetivo principal sería el frente de Donbass, con lo que se constataba que otros frentes, como el de Kiev, prácticamente estancado, quedarían en un segundo plano. En realidad, Rusia nunca contó con los efectivos para tomar una ciudad del tamaño de Kiev salvo que se produjera un colapso inmediato del Ejército Ucraniano -quizá era eso lo que Moscú preveía, aunque era improbable tras ocho años de guerra y de un trabajo ideológico de odio a Rusia a nivel social y también dentro del propio ejército- ni realizó un solo intento real de capturar Kiev o Járkov. Buscara capturar fácilmente la ciudad o simplemente fuera una forma de impedir que refuerzos de esa zona acudieran al frente principal, que siempre ha sido Donbass, Rusia busca ahora limitar, al menos momentáneamente, su actividad militar en Kiev.

A lo largo de estos últimos días, desde que se ha constatado que Rusia iba a centrarse en el frente de Donbass abandonando la idea de avances en otros frentes, especialmente en el de Kiev, la prensa ha presentado esa realidad como la constatación de la derrota rusa. Rusia habría intentado capturar Kiev -en realidad no ha habido un solo intento real de capturar Kiev ni Járkov-, pero la heroica resistencia ucraniana lo habría impedido. Nadie, argumentan quienes no comprenden la importancia que tiene para Rusia detener la expansión de la OTAN hacia el este, habría entrado en guerra por una garantía de no entrada en la OTAN y por Donbass.

Clara mucho antes de la guerra -Estados Unidos no iba a arriesgarse a un enfrentamiento con Rusia por admitir al país en la Alianza-, la cuestión de la OTAN pudo haber sido solventada hace meses cuando Moscú propuso negociaciones, pero Occidente optó por una confrontación política y una política de sanciones en la que incluso el _statu quo_ del 23 de febrero podía haber sido utilizado para la imposición de las sanciones ahora en vigor. Esta guerra es el precio que Rusia ha tenido que pagar por lograr que Ucrania se abra a un compromiso de no acceso a la OTAN y por expulsar al Ejército Ucraniano de Donetsk y Lugansk, dos regiones de Ucrania que en 2014 se levantaron en armas por Rusia y contra Ucrania. Aunque garantizar su seguridad alejando al Ejército Ucraniano fuera el objetivo desde el principio -en una repetición a mucha mayor escala, tanto por el territorio y población como por el ejército oponente, que la realizada en Georgia en 2008-, la prensa occidental siempre iba a presentar todo lo que no fuera una toma de Kiev como una derrota rusa. Pero la prioridad siempre ha sido Donbass.

Los detalles son escasos, pero las declaraciones de ambas delegaciones apuntan a un tratado entre los dos países en el que Ucrania renunciaría a la OTAN en favor de garantías de seguridad por parte de los miembros permanentes del Consejo de Seguridad de Naciones Unidas, Canadá, Turquía, Alemania, Polonia, Italia e Israel, que tendrían que asistir a Ucrania en caso de amenaza y según David Arajamia deben también ayudar al país a acceder a la Unión Europea. Un matiz curioso en algunos casos, como el de Turquía, cuyo acceso a la Unión Europea lleva décadas bloqueado.

Como afirmaba el lunes _Financial Times_, que desde el inicio de las conversaciones ha contado con fuentes en la negociación, Rusia parece haber desistido, al menos de momento, tanto de la desmilitarización como de la desnazificación, así como de la protección de la lengua rusa. En realidad, las propuestas de seguridad de Ucrania, que no solo incluyen la neutralidad, sino la renuncia a armas de destrucción masiva (armas químicas o nucleares) y a acoger bases militares extranjeras cubren las exigencias rusas de desmilitarización.

Aunque es improbable que Rusia haya renunciado a ellas, llama la atención que en ambos casos -la desnazificación, que implicaría la prohibición de grupos como el regimiento Azov, al que Zelensky y la prensa occidental están convirtiendo en héroes, y la protección a la lengua rusa como segunda lengua del país, que solo implicaría que Zelensky cumpliera su programa electoral- se trate de cuestiones políticas. Y es que desde el inicio de la negociación, la voluntad de Ucrania ha sido siempre, como ya lo fuera en Minsk y Normandía, dar prioridad a las cuestiones militares, dejando para un futuro las cuestiones políticas. Ese parece ser el camino que ha tomado este proceso en Estambul, ignorando quizá que las treguas, si estas llegan, suelen ser solo temporales si no existe un marco político que las sustente.

Ambas delegaciones confirmaron también que las garantías de seguridad propuestas por Ucrania no incluyen los territorios disputados, es decir, la Crimea rusa y la RPD y la RPL (en cuyas fronteras las partes discrepan, ya que la exigencia de Ucrania es regresar a las fronteras del 23 de febrero). Es decir, Ucrania no podría solicitar asistencia a los países garantes del acuerdo para recuperar Donbass o Crimea por la fuerza, algo que se compromete a no hacer.

En ello, Medinsky parece haber visto una victoria para Rusia, o al menos una postura más constructiva que hasta ahora. Tanto que a lo largo del día pareció hacer suyas las propuestas ucranianas, dando a entender que habían sido aceptadas. No se ha visto así en amplios sectores de la prensa rusa, que, con la experiencia de la segunda guerra de Chechenia, han visto en este camino una forma de aplazar esta guerra a una futura en la que Ucrania trataría de incluir a sus socios de la OTAN. Puede, por el contrario, llegar a entenderse como una forma de aceptar el _statu quo_ o aplazarlo hacia un momento en el que, consolidadas las posiciones, sea inviable que se produzca cambio alguno. Es probable que ese sea el cálculo ruso. Ucrania es consciente de que no podrá recuperar Crimea y tras ocho años tratando de recuperar Donbass sin intención alguna de llegar a un compromiso político, recuperar esos territorios parece también una quimera. Sin embargo, la propuesta de Ucrania, que Rusia parece haber considerado constructiva, se mantiene dentro de lo tantas veces repetido: Kiev no renunciará a sus fronteras de 1991, por lo que no Rusia parece haber desistido en su intento de lograr una salida _de iure _a una realidad _de facto_.

Frente a la aparente resignación rusa a no lograr que Ucrania acepte, al menos de momento, la pérdida de territorios, que condenaría a Donetsk y Lugansk al limbo en el que se encuentran Abajasia y Osetia del Sur, Kiev no solo no renuncia a Donbass sino que afirma haber logrado volver a poner Crimea sobre la mesa. La propuesta de Kiev, que indudablemente será rechazada por Moscú, afirma, según Mijailo Podoliak, que se negociará con Rusia por Crimea durante quince años, tiempo en el que las partes renuncian a usar la fuerza. Tras las declaraciones de Podoliak, Vladimir Medinsky, defendiéndose de los ataques de quienes consideraron sus palabras como la aceptación rusa de los planteamientos de Kiev, precisó que las propuestas serán estudiadas, pero subrayó que no forman parte de las provisiones del tratado.

Sobre el terreno, sin la declaración de alto el fuego que parecía esperar Ucrania en el inicio de las negociaciones, la ofensiva rusa y de las Repúblicas Populares continúa, aunque se enfrenta ahora a la parte más complicada de la operación: acabar con la resistencia de los grupos sitiados y aislados del Ejército Ucraniano en Mariupol y los miles de soldados de algunas de las mejores unidades en las zonas de Donbass más pobladas y fortificadas.

Como recordaban ayer muchos periodistas, Rusia ha anunciado tres veces su retirada de Siria, donde sigue manteniendo una importante presencia militar. Las conversaciones de ayer suponen un paso importante hacia la negociación de un tratado que, en los términos que ahora se manejan, serviría solo para parar el actual enfrentamiento, sin solucionar realmente algunas de las cuestiones más importantes que enfrentan a los dos países. Pero ni siquiera se trata de un principio de acuerdo, por lo que pueden observarse ya las tendencias, aunque no el resultado final, que dependerá, no solo de la negociación política, sino de la situación en la que se encuentre el frente tras las próximas semanas de ofensiva de Rusia y las Repúblicas Populares en Donbass.


----------



## vil. (30 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¿Sus armas nucleares, dices?
> 
> Me temo que pensábamos lo mismo de los rusos en los 90.
> 
> ...



Creo que te puse una película como "7 Dias de Mayo"... no fue casual... sus armas nucelares son lo que son, disuasorias...

El ejército del Tio Sam es un país dentro de un país... consumen tanta energía que rondaban uno de los mayores consumidores del planeta no hace tanto... y viven a un nivel socio-económico que ni siquiera los senadores estadounidenses pueden casi igualar... AHORA TÚ convenceles de que irse al paro es una opción segura y digna...

Sabes la última vez que una cosa tal se dió en un imperio... sí la URSS, pero es que los militares de la URSS no vivían en un mundo socio-económico fuera de lugar, vivían MUY BIEN con respeto a sus ciudadanos, pero veían y aspiraban a vivir como los occidentales y probablemente se creyeron que así sería... luego tuvieron a Yeltsin y... pero en EE.UU. sus militares SON CONSCIENTES de como ellos NO VIVE NI DIOS...

ROMA... República-imperio...

Me temo que no es tan sencillo...


----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Yo tengo una propuesta para Ucrania
> 
> 1. Congelado el asunto de Crimea para 100 años.
> 2. Reconocimiento de las Repúblicas de Donbas.
> ...



No parece que Zelenski este por la labor .


----------



## Cosmopolita (30 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ️La Verkhovna Rada registró un borrador para prohibir las actividades del Patriarcado de Moscú en el territorio de Ucrania.



Donde las dan, las toman.



Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)

Rusia ha llevado más equipo a la frontera que antes de la invasión, según recursos ucranianos afiliados a la inteligencia de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania

La comunidad de inteligencia "Informnapalm" especifica que específicamente en la región de Kursk se registra una gran cantidad de equipo militar, más que el 24 de febrero.

¿Invasión de segundo nivel? - Pregunta a los propagandistas militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## Expected (30 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Si es cierto que el hijoPutin acepta parar la guerra a cambio de la neutralidad de Ucrania, veo claro que la resistencia ha triunfado y el bloqueo occidental a la economía rusa ha sido un éxito.
> 
> Pero ojo, jamás se puede confiar en lo que prometa un sujeto que elimina a los discrepantes con polonio.



Hay otros que al que discrepa


apocalippsis dijo:


> *Se informa que Rusia ha reducido a cero el suministro de gas a la UE a través del gasoducto Yamal-Europa*
> Hoy, 07:59
> 53
> 
> ...



Los turcovioladores se están relamiendo solo de pensar en las noches berlinesas de las próximas semanas. Pobres alemanas.


----------



## Cosmopolita (30 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> En un centro comercial de Ucrania...Que no; que en Ucrania no hay nazis...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1005169



El jefe del Grupo Wagner lo aprueba.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bulldozerbass (30 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> A todos esos folla OTAN los tengo en el ignore . Deberíais hacer todos lo mismo y que se chupen el rabo mutuamente igual que lo hacen con sus amos yankees.



Tenía al 90% y alguno más.

Aparte de eso, yo creo que no va a haber negociación. Lo de Odesa no va a quedar impune.


----------



## visaman (30 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> La UE es un fraude, un montaje teatral. A ver si nos ponemos en situación.
> 
> La CEE nació como una forma de blindarse ante EEUU (dentro de los márgenes
> de tolerancia que permitía el tinglado occidental), porque era claro para
> ...



estupendísimo y lucido análisis le felicito, podría por favor analizar que jugada les preparan los usanos a los chinos muchas gracias.


----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> EL vertedero político carpetovetónico saca un hashtag diciendo que Vox está con Putin.
> Pues no. Vox retoza con el nazismo que esa manada progre apoya con armas en Ucrania.
> Los progres, los regres y demas extremo centros políticos borbónicos, con los ucronazis
> están a muerte. Fin de la película.
> ...



Habéis perdido 4 votantes, sois disidencia controlada voxeros.


----------



## Cosmopolita (30 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Las empresas paramilitares más grandes de EEUU, como Academi, Cubic y DynCorp,
> reclutan mercenarios profesionales y los introducen en Ucrania vía Polonia, a través
> de los corredores controlados por la OTAN de Lublin y Wroclaw.
> Guerra contratada en el patio trasero europeo habemus.



¿No quiso Moscú una solución militar? ¿Y qué esperabais? ¿Flores? 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## willbeend (30 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Otro vídeo un tanto curioso, destrucción del ejército ucraniano entre los civiles que graban…



Solo como info, este video lo vi por aqui creo que antes de las dos primeras semanas de la intervencion. Era la semana en que se veia mucha intervencion con helicopteros al estilo sirio, en fila y soltando bengalas.


----------



## visaman (30 Mar 2022)

de todos modos ya puestos como se dice en ruso no me dispare señor checheno que soy forero de burbuja.

ays virgencita que me quede como estoy.


----------



## visaman (30 Mar 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> P
> 
> 
> Pues yo creo q es aún más ajedrez.
> ...



sacar tropas a campo abierto es una masacre para los ukros que no creo sean tan tontos


----------



## willbeend (30 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Los sumisos dirigentes germanos rinden pleitesía a los sátrapas y engañan a sus gentes.
> 
> El Ministro Federal de Economía, Robert Habeck, calificó su visita a Qatar como un éxito
> en la lucha por la independencia del gas ruso. Sin embargo, el ministro de la Energía
> ...



Hay fotos de ese calibre de Lavrov o Putin haciendo semejante gesto?


----------



## coscorron (30 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Za Diebkina Cergeia..creo que pone.



Gracias por la aclaración ...


----------



## Ahmat Sila (30 Mar 2022)

No quieren salir a campo abierto y sí a estar encerrados en guarderías matando civiles y torturandolos, no?

Salid de las madrigueras putas ratitas


----------



## Trajanillo (30 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Espero que los alemanes tengan una buena reserva, porque si no van a pasar mucho frío.



Siempre hablais del frio como si el consumo en calefacción domestica fuera lo importante, lo importante es el uso industrial y es ahí donde da igual que sea invierno o verano se necesita el gas, se puede sustituir por otras materias primas, seguramente, pero a que precio? Como corten el gas lo menos que va a importar es el frío que se pase, si no la economía que se irá definitivamente por el sumidero.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (30 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Gracias por la aclaración ...



Pero que alguien lo traduzca claro.


----------



## willbeend (30 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Yo tengo una propuesta para Ucrania
> 
> 1. Congelado el asunto de Crimea para 100 años.
> 2. Reconocimiento de las Repúblicas de Donbas.
> ...



Lo primero es desnazificar, mientras hablan y progresan con los acuerdos.


----------



## Ahmat Sila (30 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Gracias por la aclaración ...





Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Pero que alguien lo traduzca claro.



Para Devkin Sergey

O eso dice el traductor


----------



## orcblin (30 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El liderazgo ucraniano estaba preocupado por el aumento en el número de desertores en las unidades fronterizas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y el Servicio Estatal de Fronteras. En parte, las nuevas órdenes de combate surgieron por la necesidad de reducir el número de militares que huían.
> 
> Los comandantes recibieron instrucciones metodológicas para combatir este fenómeno. Primero, se les ofrece resolver el problema por medio de la persuasión y, en ausencia de resultados, se les permite a los oficiales aplicar otras "medidas necesarias".
> 
> ...



tu imagínate que estás en el Dombas y sabes que pase lo que pase va a ser rusa ya sea por perderlo en batalla como en las negociaciones...
lo normal es que muchos se rindan, slavo los nazis claro.


----------



## visaman (30 Mar 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Y por eso mismo a los useños les interesa especialmente.
> Interés para todos, jaleo seguro.
> Infravalorais a los anglos.
> El imperio useño se derrumba.
> Lo que no se entiende es que precisamente cuando los imperios se derrumban es cuando más peligrosos son. Poca broma.



vale te dejaremos violar ala kemala y tal


----------



## capitán almeida (30 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> *Se informa que Rusia ha reducido a cero el suministro de gas a la UE a través del gasoducto Yamal-Europa*
> Hoy, 07:59
> 53
> 
> ...



ahí ahí hasta el fondo tito vlado


----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Dos pasos hacia Kiev
> 
> 
> Después de meses de intentos de convertirse en mediador entre Kiev y Moscú, Recep Tayip Erdoğan consiguió ayer su imagen abriendo con un discurso la ronda de negociaciones más importante que se ha …
> ...



Deben meter más tropas y acelerar el tema o eso o el Medenski este va a pastelear otro Minsk 3 y me temo lo peor.


----------



## Ahmat Sila (30 Mar 2022)

Es que es normal, yo soy Putin y cierro el gas. Que compren leña y hagan fuego


----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Tenía al 90% y alguno más.
> 
> Aparte de eso, yo creo que no va a haber negociación. Lo de Odesa no va a quedar impune.



Esperemos, yo no aseguro nada.


----------



## Ahmat Sila (30 Mar 2022)

Todos mandando millones a unos nazis a sueldo de la OTAN (solo los cabecillas claro, Zerdensky) para que con ese dinero tengan armas y con las armas nos maten, torturen e intenten un genocidio (que ya lo hacían) pues os corto el gas y que os tiren a todos a la puta calle. Por eso el relato de Putin es malo, es malo


----------



## visaman (30 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> No hay manera. Lo más cercano y semiafín a USA es Pakistan, pero esos, como los indios, están a dos barajas y necesitan imperiosamente gran cantidad de cereal y no le hacen ascos a la energía barata pagando como sea menester. Azerbaiyán sería de cuerta utilidad pero dudo que se preste tampoco. El centro de la isla-mundo no es muy amigable con USA. Una vez perdido Afganistán, que será una de las claves para el transporte ferroviario asiático en unos años, no tienen nada cerca.



esa es otra el conflicto larvado India - Pakistán un día estallara y será un matadero con nucleares tácticas y masacres del copón van a morir millones en un conflicto enquistado y demoledor


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Mar 2022)

Esta noche se llevaron a cabo ataques contra objetivos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Severodonetsk, Rubizhny, Popasnaya y Kremennaya

La parte ucraniana informa de importantes enfrentamientos en la zona del asentamiento. Kremennaya, donde se llevan a cabo ataques aéreos y con misiles contra los objetivos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Las batallas posicionales continúan en Rubizhne.

@anna_news @akimapachev @diza_donbass


----------



## willbeend (30 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Rusia ha llevado más equipo a la frontera que antes de la invasión, según recursos ucranianos afiliados a la inteligencia de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania
> 
> La comunidad de inteligencia "Informnapalm" especifica que específicamente en la región de Kursk se registra una gran cantidad de equipo militar, más que el 24 de febrero.
> 
> ¿Invasión de segundo nivel? - Pregunta a los propagandistas militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.



Que hijos de puta, nos han vuelto a trolear... negocian que dejan en paz a Kiev y se ponen a acumular efectivos a su alrededor... 

*Lavrov: "No estamos atacando Ucrania ni planeamos atacar a otros países"*


----------



## vladimirovich (30 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Esta noche se llevaron a cabo ataques contra objetivos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Severodonetsk, Rubizhny, Popasnaya y Kremennaya
> 
> La parte ucraniana informa de importantes enfrentamientos en la zona del asentamiento. Kremennaya, donde se llevan a cabo ataques aéreos y con misiles contra los objetivos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Las batallas posicionales continúan en Rubizhne.
> 
> ...



Coño Loky todavia seguis sin conquistar SeveroDonetks...que descojone de Bliztkrieg.


----------



## capitán almeida (30 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Coño Loky todavia seguis sin conquistar SeveroDonetks...que descojone de Bliztkrieg.



Ez que tamos intentando recuperar jersón de vuestra fulminante reconquista


----------



## vladimirovich (30 Mar 2022)

¿Algun siervo del Khanato ha reunido ya el valor necesario para entrar en el despacho del Khan y comunicarle que han perdido la guerra?.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (30 Mar 2022)

Volodin propuso expandir la lista de bienes exportados para rublos, donde es beneficioso para la Federación de Rusia, para granos, fertilizantes, petróleo, metales y bosques


----------



## capitán almeida (30 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> ¿Algun siervo del Khanato ha reunido ya el valor necesario para entrar en el despacho del Khan y comunicarle que han perdido la guerra?.



Estamos esperando que vayas tú a capturarlo a Moscú


----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)

"Si desea recibir gas, busque rublos": Volodin propuso ampliar la lista de bienes exportados por rublos

El orador de la Duma Estatal señaló que los estados europeos tienen todas las oportunidades de mercado para pagar en rublos.

“Los políticos europeos deben dejar de hablar, dejar de buscar excusas por las que sus países no pueden pagar en rublos. Tenías que pensar antes. Ellos mismos hicieron todo lo posible para socavar la confianza en el dólar y el euro, para que Rusia rechazara los acuerdos mutuos en estas monedas ”, dijo el presidente de la Duma estatal.

Volodin también propuso ampliar la lista de bienes exportados por rublos: fertilizantes, cereales, petróleo, petróleo, carbón, metales, madera.


----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)

⚡ Esta noche se llevaron a cabo ataques contra objetos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Severodonetsk, Rubizhne, Popasnaya y Kremennaya.

La parte ucraniana informa de importantes enfrentamientos cerca de la aldea de Kremennaya, donde se están realizando ataques aéreos y con misiles contra las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Las batallas posicionales continúan en la ciudad de Rubezhnoye.


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Mar 2022)

Otro mapita, este israelí creo.


----------



## vil. (30 Mar 2022)

Pues nada, más avisos de por dónde está yendo la guerra y quíen gana o pierde...









Qatar: Muchos países van a buscar un sistema paralelo de pago distinto al dólar que «los proteja»


El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Qatar dijo que el conflicto en Ucrania y sus ramificaciones geopolíticas están empujando a algunos...




www.bancaynegocios.com





Qatar y Turquía, esa asociación tan interesante...

Y ya son diversos los avisos que van llegando... es Miercoles 30 de Marzo y queda un día para ver hacia dónde van las cosas...

Esta guerra empezó siendo un ataque de Rusia a Ucrania... y de aquello creció a un conflicto con Europa, en lo que está ahora... pero por arte y magia de las SANCIONES va para convertirse en un enfrentamiento DOLAR-¿RUBLO, YEN?...

Los qataries ven las orejas del lobo... y los saudíes no creo que menos tienen fondos soberanos con toneladas de capitales... y... y... yates y palacios y... MIEDITO patooooooosssss... "china que estás en los cielos, abriganos de todo mal", se oye en la lejanía... KAFKIANO TODO...


----------



## kelden (30 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Habéis perdido 4 votantes, sois disidencia controlada voxeros.



VOX no es disidencia controlada. VOX es indigencia moral y ética. VOX, a las 5 de la madrugada hasta el culo de gintonics y farlopa, es indistinguible del Azov. Todo voxero lleva un azovita dentro esperando a salir cuando las circunstancias se den. VOX es la receta del R78 para cuando la cosa se ponga fea y el tingladillo amenace derrumbe. Lo peor es que los españoles lo van a comprar. A lo mejor entonces vascos y catalanes, con la ayuda de Putin, acabamos pirándonos de este estercolero ....


----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)

Ukronazis bombardeando a civiles en Donbas.

El bombardeo matutino del microdistrito Tekstilshchik despertó a todos los residentes locales.
“Vivo enfrente, mis ventanas volaron en el pasillo. Miré por la ventana: aquí todo está en llamas. ¡Horror! ¡Hay gente viva! Qué hacen, perros”, solloza una residente local, Natalia.

Los familiares y amigos de las personas que viven en la casa donde voló el obús en la mañana observan con gran expectación el trabajo de los rescatistas.
“Mi madre está enterrada allí, todavía no sé qué le pasa. Incluso escuché a mi papá, pero no conozco a mi mamá…”, dice Marina, residente local.


----------



## visaman (30 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es que Francia lleva muy mal que le toquen a sus campeones nacionales. Industrialmente Francia está muy por detrás de Alemania, no llegan a doblar a España, y una de las claves de su comercio exterior es que son buenos en unos cuantos nichos (aeroespacial, nuclear, lujo) y se apoyan en su capacidad diplomática para penetrar con ventaja en ciertos mercados. Si Peugeot ha logrado ir sobreviviendo hasta meterse en ese engendro con Fiat es en buena medida porque apostaron muy tempranamente por meterse en China.
> 
> En Rusia es Renault quien tiene el liderazgo del mercado gracias a su participación en VAZ y a sus propios modelos fabricados allí. Sumando eso y el lujo, Rusia tiene su importancia para Francia como socio, y a saber cuántos oligarcas rusos tienen casa en la Costa Azul.



lo lógico es que francia buscase una alianza con España Portugal e Italia para contrarrestar a aelmania sobre todo ahora que se va a rearmar a tope, pero les puede la grandeur le chauvinisme y le gilipoye Sacre bleu son carne de arrase por tropas de la banlieu


----------



## capitán almeida (30 Mar 2022)

Los contrataques estos de los ukros duran menos que la independencia de qatarlunya


----------



## Ahmat Sila (30 Mar 2022)

Algunos de los jefes nazis azov eliminados eran jefes de los ultras del dinamo de Kiev. Se vienen sorpresas en el futuro contra esos ultras. Los Rusos van a enseñar a respetar por las buenas o por las malas


----------



## visaman (30 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> No, va de que nosotros primero vivamos MUCHO peor, de hundirnos.
> 
> No militarmente, eso ERA UN SEÑUELO para lo que realmente importaba.
> 
> ...



como no paguen en órganos para trasplantes


----------



## Ahmat Sila (30 Mar 2022)

Ucrania sigue matando civiles, aunque en la TV te dirán que fueron los rusos 

Una persona murió, 4 resultaron heridas después de que un proyectil de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania golpeó un edificio de nueve pisos en Donetsk, un niño fue hospitalizado - sede de defensa de la RPD


----------



## Aurkitu (30 Mar 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> El jefe del Grupo Wagner lo aprueba.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Al menos no les enviamos armas, a los _Wagner_. No sé tú, pero esto a mi no me parece muy defendible ni noble.



¿Qué eso pasa en todas las guerras? ¿En todos los países? ¿Con esa impunidad? Sólo he visto sadismos similares con los hijos de perra de los rebana-cuellos, hasta las cejas de captagon. Mismo tipo de actuación, ¿Mismos amos? Todo apunta a que así es. 

La Ucrania post-euromaidan tiene un problema serio, la gente corriente tiene un gran problema -que espero sea mayoría, aunque no se que pensar-...y creo. juraría, que no es Rusia principalmente, ni la intervención en si misma. Escatológicamente hablando: Se ha embozado el váter -Ucrania- de mierda -ultranacionalistas/ banderistas-, y alguien ha decidido desembozarlo antes de que desborde y le salpique -Rusia-, ya que otros _socios_ que pasaban por allí -Europa y EE.UU-, son los que más han animado ha seguir usándolo y lanzando cosas en él.

Ucrania, definitivamente, es un estado fallido. Y su ley, sus cuerpos de seguridad, no amparan la seguridad e integridad, ni el derecho a la vida y el honor de todos sus habitantes. Si no de unos, sobre los otros.


----------



## Ahmat Sila (30 Mar 2022)

Por cierto en Israel están los islamistas al son de la matanza. Se viene una primavera Chunga


----------



## Bulldozerbass (30 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Esperemos, yo no aseguro nada.




Tiene pinta de que la cosa va para largo. Todas estas conversaciones en Turquía son para reorganizarse, hablan de acuerdos pero mientras tanto reposicionan tropas, reciben más refuerzos etc. Como dicen más arriba UA es un estado fallido y tiene pinta de que Rusia lo va a tener que asimilar entero.



Ahmat Sila dijo:


> Algunos de los jefes nazis azov eliminados eran jefes de los ultras del dinamo de Kiev. Se vienen sorpresas en el futuro contra esos ultras. Los Rusos van a enseñar a respetar por las buenas o por las malas



Por lo que he leído, prácticamente todos esos batallones paramilitares que fueron asimilados al ejército no son sino los más descerebrados hooligans de fútbol de diversos equipos de Ucrania. Es como si coges al núcleo duro de los barras bravas, los armas y les das permiso para hacer lo que les de la gana con los aficionados de sus rivales.


----------



## coscorron (30 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> ahí ahí hasta el fondo tito vlado



El flujo de gas de Rusia a Ucrania a través de Yamal se ha cortado muchas veces para que Alemania le enviará gas a Polonia este año pero siguen enviando gas por NordStream 1 ... Todavía no es el corte pero el día 1 o sea ya se ponen las cartas sobre la mesa y parece que tenemos corte puesto que Francia ahora dice que no es que no quiera pagar euros sino que ni siquiera tienen capacidad y Rusia les dice que se busquen la vida que lo recompren de otros operadores que no tengan sanciones o que operen con empresas que no esten libres de las sanciones o abran la mano o lo que quieran pero el pago va a ser si o si como se lo estan indicando ...


----------



## Ahmat Sila (30 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Tiene pinta de que la cosa va para largo. Todas estas conversaciones en Turquía son para reorganizarse, hablan de acuerdos pero mientras tanto reposicionan tropas, reciben más refuerzos etc. Como dicen más arriba UA es un estado fallido y tiene pinta de que Rusia lo va a tener que asimilar entero.
> 
> 
> 
> Por lo que he leído, prácticamente todos esos batallones paramilitares que fueron asimilados al ejército no son sino los más descerebrados hooligans de fútbol de diversos equipos de Ucrania. Es como si coges al núcleo duro de los barras bravas, los armas y les das permiso para hacer lo que les de la gana con los aficionados de sus rivales.



Sí, descerebrados, jóvenes, influenciables, se drogan y los pueden poner de captagon hasta el culo. Menudo imbéciles


----------



## Ahmat Sila (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (30 Mar 2022)

Los que sabíamos que los medios de comunicación lo eran de propaganda después de la plandemia ya no podremos volver a creer en nada absolutamente nada, la guerra y sus imágenes son un paso más en nuestra confirmación.

Pd. La posición de China cercana a Rusia me hace desconfiar, China es el caballito de troya del NWO.

Nada de lo que vemos es sin intención. Es propaganda.


----------



## bigmaller (30 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Tiene pinta de que la cosa va para largo. Todas estas conversaciones en Turquía son para reorganizarse, hablan de acuerdos pero mientras tanto reposicionan tropas, reciben más refuerzos etc. Como dicen más arriba UA es un estado fallido y tiene pinta de que Rusia lo va a tener que asimilar entero.
> 
> 
> 
> Por lo que he leído, prácticamente todos esos batallones paramilitares que fueron asimilados al ejército no son sino los más descerebrados hooligans de fútbol de diversos equipos de Ucrania. Es como si coges al núcleo duro de los barras bravas, los armas y les das permiso para hacer lo que les de la gana con los aficionados de sus rivales.



Es una locura quedarte con ukrania. No tiene sentido. Quédate Solo la parte que controlas. la parte oeste te odia a muerte. Y con los movimientos demograficos que va a haber mejor si se quedan los proeuropeos en el oeste y los prorusos en el este y acabado. 

Es lo mas sensato. Y a una mala una checoslovaquia para garantizar la integridad territorial del pais.


----------



## Ahmat Sila (30 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Los que sabíamos que los medios de comunicación lo eran de propaganda después de la la plandemia ya no podremos volver a creer en nada, la guerra y sus imágenes son un paso más en nuestra confirmación.



Bueno hay mucho idiota. No viste como en los campos de fútbol llevan banderas de Ucrania? Cuando es Ucrania quien tortura y mata a civiles. Que bizarro todo se hacen hasta minutos de silencio


----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Al menos no les enviamos armas, a los _Wagner_. No sé tú, pero esto a mi no me parece muy defendible ni noble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por eso sí esos cerdos no son ejecutados seria una traición, deben pagar.


----------



## mazuste (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ahmat Sila (30 Mar 2022)

Con vuestro dinero os mataremos y os torturaremos, algo así debe pensar


----------



## amcxxl (30 Mar 2022)

Una persona murió bajo los escombros de un edificio de gran altura en Donetsk después del bombardeo. Así lo informó la Jefatura de Defensa Territorial de la DPR. Cuatro más resultaron heridos, entre ellos una niña de un año y medio. Empleados del Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia evacuaron a 29 personas. 


De debajo de los escombros sacaron un niño


 Tekstil'shchik #Donetsk





Dos civiles murieron como resultado de un ataque nocturno en Gorlovka - Cuartel general de defensa territorial de la RPD


LPR. ❕⚡Ataque ucraniano "Tochka-U" en el área de Patriot Park en Lugansk


----------



## Cui Bono (30 Mar 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> Un forero ha puesto a casi todos los CM propagadores de fakes, los ha juntado para facilitarnos el trabajo a todos y meterlos en el ignore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Mar 2022)

Burbuja siempre por delante....que levante la mano el burbu que lo dijo:

*Los primeros problemas surgieron con el suministro de gas debido a la necesidad de pagarlo en rublos.*


Las entregas de gas ruso a través del principal gasoducto de tránsito Yamal-Europa a través de la estación de mantenimiento de presión de Malnov, ubicada en la frontera polaco-alemana, cayeron a cero el 29 de marzo. Así lo informa Reuters, en referencia a los datos del operador regional de gas Gascade. 

Las entregas a través de los otros dos canales principales de tránsito de gas ruso a la UE se mantienen establemente altas. Al mismo tiempo, Yamal-Europa casi siempre causa problemas a Gazprom. Esto se debe principalmente a la posición de Polonia, que es un territorio de tránsito. En la tarde del 29 de marzo, durante la subasta, el holding reservó parte de la capacidad del gasoducto para todo el día 30 de marzo. Sin embargo, por la noche, el bombeo en la dirección en cuestión se había detenido por completo.

A las 14:00 hora de Moscú del 29 de marzo, el flujo de gas a través de Malnov era de aproximadamente 1500 MWh. Pero luego las cifras cayeron a cero. El hecho de que al día siguiente se “compraran” algunas de las capacidades del gasoducto no influyó en el cierre. Según la agencia de noticias, reservar volúmenes directamente no significa entregas reales, ya que las capacidades no están garantizadas de esta manera. Y el propio Gazprom no siempre usa el reservado. De hecho, la dirección polaca ha estado operando a su capacidad mínima desde diciembre del año pasado, mostrando dinámica solo si hay demanda de clientes occidentales, y luego vuelve a caer a cero.

En el caso analizado, el primer problema probablemente surgió con el pago de los suministros de gas en rublos. "Yamal-Europa" es esencialmente un gasoducto que opera con prepago (capacidad de bombeo). Por lo tanto, cuando Gazprom reservó suministros para el miércoles 30 de marzo, los volúmenes y las capacidades probablemente se calcularon en función de las solicitudes de los clientes. Sin embargo, más tarde, en la noche del 29 de marzo, casi todos los países, sin excepción, se negaron a pagar en rublos el combustible consumido. Incluso Serbiagas, amiga de nuestro país, también se negó a cambiar la moneda de pago, aunque *admitió que sin el gas de la Federación Rusa se vería obligada a pasar a la calefacción con leña.*

Quizás por esta razón, ya por la noche, el ya débil bombeo de materias primas a través de Yamal-Europa se detuvo por completo y es poco probable que comience el 30 de marzo, a pesar de los volúmenes reservados. En este caso, Rusia simplemente cumple su promesa de que no habrá suministros gratuitos. Y ahora no es posible vender por rublos. Para ser justos, debe tenerse en cuenta que el mecanismo aún no se ha elaborado realmente, y los socios de Gazprom, incluso con todo su deseo, no pueden realizar los pagos.


----------



## WN62 (30 Mar 2022)

Otra foto de Kadyrov intentando hacer creer que está luchando en Ucrania.


No hay estaciones de servicio Rosneft en Ucrania... Otro ridículo del enano de jardín, cobarde, traidor y con menos luces que la canoa de Pocahontas.


----------



## visaman (30 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Santi económicamente no va a arreglar nada y el pais irá a mucho peor. Pero nos va a dar alimento moral para el espíritu: podremos formar patrullas ciudadanas y atar sin restricciones a los moros, catalanes y rojos a las farolas.   Va a ser la caña ....



y con el jenaro que va a hacer?


----------



## mazuste (30 Mar 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Que hijos de puta, nos han vuelto a trolear... negocian que dejan en paz a Kiev y se ponen a acumular efectivos a su alrededor...
> 
> *Lavrov: "No estamos atacando Ucrania ni planeamos atacar a otros países"*



Hay que mantenerlos clavaos ahí; que no se muevan. Esa es la vaina primera.
Lo siguiente, estamos por verlo, pero recuerde la "maskirovska"...


----------



## Bulldozerbass (30 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Es una locura quedarte con ukrania. No tiene sentido. Quédate Solo la parte que controlas. la parte oeste te odia a muerte. Y con los movimientos demograficos que va a haber mejor si se quedan los proeuropeos en el oeste y los prorusos en el este y acabado.
> 
> Es lo mas sensato. Y a una mala una checoslovaquia para garantizar la integridad territorial del pais.



Pienso lo mismo, la clave estaría en el territorio ¨tapón¨entre Ucrania del Este y el Sur (Malorusia y Novorusia) y la Ucrania del Oeste. Si esto acabase así, la oTAN se le mete a Rusia hasta el Dnieper, y creo que eso iría contra su propia doctrina, así que a Rusia no le queda más remedio que quedarse con toda Ucrania y apretar los dientes para desnazificarla ideológicamente durante los años venideros. Supongo que una vez controlado todo el territorio, permitirían al Oeste un referendum para separarse de Rusia e integrarse en la UE, bajo condición de no pertenencia a la OTAN.

Muchos posts atrás se hablaba de que al oso cuesta mucho despertarlo y cabrearlo, pero una vez despierto y cabreado ya no puede parársele.

Sigo pensando que Rusia va a forzar de alguna manera la vuelta de las fronteras OTAN a las de 1997.


----------



## Nico (30 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Otro mapita, este israelí creo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1005199




Pues ha quedado "viejo" porque ya están luchando mucho más allá:



crocodile dijo:


> Esta noche se llevaron a cabo ataques contra objetos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania *en Severodonetsk, Rubizhne, Popasnaya y Kremennaya.*



Te muestro la ubicación de *Severodonetsk*, para que te ubiques cuanto más profundo es el combate.


----------



## ProfeInsti (30 Mar 2022)

Vuelven a sonar las alarmas antiaéreas en Kiev, Yitomir, Járkov, Dnipro y Poltava.


----------



## Nico (30 Mar 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


>




Si al pobre Lavrov le dejan acumular las millas que tiene viajadas este año, tiene para viajar gratis él y su familia durante años.


----------



## kelden (30 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> y con el jenaro que va a hacer?



El jenaro es una guerra cultural irrelevante, no afecta al privilegio económico de la élite. Es un caso parecido al de los moros. Y por tanto hará lo mismo. Del mismo modo que permitirá a los racistas atar los moros a las farolas, permitirá a los machistas inflar a hostias a sus parientas y atarlas a las señales de tráfico. Nos va a dejar un pais niquelao ....


----------



## ProfeInsti (30 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de Reino Unido ha asegurado que es "muy probable" que Rusia busque desviar su poder de combate en el norte de Ucrania a su ofensiva en las regiones de Donetsk y Lugansk en el este del país.


----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2022)

Russian Special Military Operation (SMO) – Day 33 | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is





Operación militar especial rusa (SMO) - Día 33


(Trad. Google)
29/03/2022

Por Andrei (The Saker)


Queridos amigos,

Primero, un anuncio rápido: he acordado con un lector de habla rusa tener un SITREP sobre la Operación Militar Especial Rusa (SMO) cada dos días.

Aquí está el primero: http://thesaker.is/sitrep-operation-z/ ( *¡asegúrate de comprobarlo!* )

¡Visítanos y danos tu opinión, sugerencias, críticas, etc.!


En segundo lugar, existe un verdadero pánico en la sociedad rusa. Se debe a la conversación que está ocurriendo en Turquía entre los rusos y los ukronazis. Este es un punto delicado para la mayoría de los rusos porque en la historia rusa ha habido muchos ejemplos de diplomáticos rusos que literalmente desperdiciaron lo que adquirieron con la sangre de los soldados rusos. Y para empeorar las cosas, los rusos recuerdan los infames acuerdos de Khasaviurt y los dos Acuerdos de Minsk. La noción de un "Minsk 3.0" horroriza absolutamente a muchos rusos, incluyéndome a mí. Entonces, esto plantea la pregunta: ¿estos temores están fundados, sí o no?

Creo que ambos son y no son fundados, déjame explicarte. Estas son algunas de las razones por las que estas negociaciones están creando miedo, incertidumbre y dudas: 

Primero, si quiere desnazificar Ucrania, ¿por qué negociar con los nazis en primer lugar? ¿El concepto de “desnazificación” no implica un cambio de régimen en Kiev?
En segundo lugar, ¿cuál es la noción de reducir drásticamente las actividades de combate alrededor de Kiev y Chernigov? ¿Significa eso que Rusia ha renunciado a la idea de liberar estos pueblos?
Algunos de los delegados enviados por Rusia tienen un aspecto bastante patético, como el jefe de la delegación, Vladimir Medinsky.
¿Qué diablos está haciendo Abramovich cerca de estas negociaciones ?
Puedo intentar ofrecer algunas respuestas: 

Recuerde siempre que los rusos siempre hablan con todos, incluidos sus enemigos, incluso en caso de guerra. *Así que, en sí mismo, el hecho de que estén sentados y hablando no es ni bueno ni malo, al menos en la mentalidad rusa. *Además, si negociar con los nazis puede generar un resultado deseable a un precio más bajo en vidas humanas y la destrucción de la infraestructura civil, entonces hablar con estos nazis tiene sentido.
El único aspecto que asustó a la mayoría de la gente es esta “reducción de las actividades militares alrededor de Kiev y Chernigov” y ese miedo no tiene ningún sentido. *La realidad sobre el terreno es simple: los rusos están lo suficientemente cerca de ambas ciudades como para mantenerlas bajo control y nadie del lado ruso ha afirmado nunca que los rusos tuvieran la intención de ocupar estas ciudades. De hecho, reducir los niveles de fuerza alrededor de Kiev y Chernogov liberaría algunas fuerzas muy necesarias para finalmente acabar con el caldero operativo en Donbass.* Finalmente, como con cualquier gesto unilateral de buena voluntad, el lado que dijo “sí” no puede decir “no” 30 segundos después, esa es la característica clave de un “signo de buena voluntad” unilateral y cualquier negociador bien entrenado reconocerá inmediatamente ese tipo de Los “gestos de buena voluntad” como técnica de negociación dirigida a crear una dinámica mental específica en la que ambas partes se ven empujadas hacia un resultado específico.
Si crees que Medinsky no es inspirador, hay algo peor. Un miembro de la delegación rusa específicamente es un imbécil total y un bocazas al que le gusta proferir tonterías en voz muy alta. Este es el Comité de Asuntos Exteriores de la Duma Estatal Rusa, Leonid Slutsky. Para mostrarte lo estúpido (y probablemente corrupto) que es este tipo, ¡lee este artículo en el que llama a los Houthis "terroristas" ! También hay algunos tipos muy inteligentes en esa delegación, pienso en Boris Gryzlov , por ejemplo. En cuanto a lo que está haciendo Abramovich en el mundo en Turquía, estoy tan desconcertado por esto como todos los demás, especialmente desde la afirmación de que fue envenenado hace aproximadamente un mes., y debe haber sido por los rusos, ya que Abramovich sobrevivió, como todas las otras predicciones putativas víctimas de los intentos de envenenamiento rusos (y, considerando que Abramovich sobrevivió, esto DEBE haber sido "Novichok", ¿verdad?!)
 
¿Entonces? ¿Es hora de enloquecer?

No, pero es hora de asegurarse de transmitirle al Kremlin que todos estamos tensos y que la opinión pública rusa estaría abrumadoramente en contra de cualquier tipo de Minsk 3.0, Abramovich o no.

Personalmente, no me gusta ninguna de esas conversaciones, tiendo a desconfiar de los diplomáticos rusos y soy muy consciente de que hay muchos integracionistas atlánticos en el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores, la Duma y la Administración Presidencial de Rusia. Y, como he dicho, la historia de Rusia está llena de ejemplos de diplomáticos civiles meando lo conquistado a un gran precio en sangre.

Habiendo dicho eso,

*Es demasiado pronto para empezar a enloquecer* . Primero, si escuchó, como lo hice yo, la breve declaración de los negociadores rusos, notará que *los rusos solo repitieron la posición de Ucrania, no dijeron una palabra sobre lo que Rusia haría o dejaría de hacer. * Presentaron la "reducción de la actividad militar" como un "signo de buena voluntad", pero estas son palabras vacías, la actividad militar que realmente importa hoy es la de Mariupol y la del Donbass, y sobre eso los rusos no dijeron una palabra. .

También les recuerdo que Rusia usa la siguiente técnica con bastante frecuencia: aparentar hacer concesiones a su enemigo sabiendo muy bien que sus concesiones nunca serán aceptables para ese enemigo, y cuando ese enemigo demuestre que no aceptará su concesión, tome acciones unilaterales y culpe a su enemigo. Eso es * exactamente * lo que hizo Rusia, resulta muy exitoso, con los dos Acuerdos de Minsk.

*Así que esto es lo que los franceses llamaron una "tormenta en un vaso de agua": muchos rumores y estrategas de salón proclamando con gran seriedad que "Putin se trata de traicionar al Donbass"*, que ha sido su mantra durante 7 años y que siguen cantando mientras los rusos liberan ciudad tras ciudad en Ucrania. Francamente, estoy harto de estos sextos columnistas que están tan seguros de que si ellos estuvieran en el Kremlin lo harían mucho mejor que Putin. Me gustaría que aprendieran a callarse, a esperar a que los hechos sobre el terreno se analicen en número suficiente y con cuidado, y entonces sólo sacar conclusiones. Pero sé que es una esperanza vana, los que llevan 8 años diciendo que "todo está perdido" no se van a callar pase lo que pase realmente.

Lo que me lleva a la última noticia del día: Mariupol.

Hay algunas pruebas bastante buenas de que *Mariupol está básicamente en manos rusas* . Sí, todavía hay algunos nazis dispersos en la ciudad, pero la mayoría se esconden en sótanos y en varios lugares bien protegidos dentro del complejo industrial de Azovstal. Además, la muy anunciada contraofensiva de los Ukronazis de Nikolaev para desbloquear Mariupol ha fracasado por completo, las unidades fueron detectadas inmediatamente por el servicio de inteligencia ruso, por lo que primero fueron atacadas con misiles y luego rematadas con apoyo aéreo cercano ruso. Ayer, se vio un helicóptero Mi-8 que probablemente intentaba evacuar a los comandantes de la fuerza nazi en Mariupol, pero fue derribado.

Esto trae todos los puntos a la misma realidad: Mariupol ha caído y las defensas de Nikolaev se han degradado severamente.

Un último comentario: toda esta “tormenta en un vaso de agua” vuelve a demostrar lo primitiva y descarriada que sigue siendo la información pública rusa. Quiero decir, en serio, *qué estúpida es la gente del Kremlin al no darse cuenta de que las declaraciones ambiguas de los negociadores rusos darán como resultado inmediatamente la histeria de la sexta columna y un tsunami de rumores, algunos de ellos increíblemente estúpidos y otros muy dañinos para el lado ruso. .*

Francamente, *le daría una "F" a la gente rusa de relaciones públicas/PSYOP/operaciones de información por manejar totalmente mal el aspecto CRUCIAL de las comunicaciones públicas, especialmente durante una guerra* .

En cuanto a negociar con los nazis, apoyo totalmente tales conversaciones, pero solo si Rusia está representada por un civil, digamos Boris Gryzlov, y un militar o ex militar, como el general Vladimir Shamanov. En segundo lugar, exigiría un embargo total sobre el progreso de las conversaciones hasta que los rusos decidan que se ha logrado un objetivo importante o hasta que la parte rusa se canse y se vaya (el general Shamanov tiene mal genio y no aprecia a los ladrones o sus tonterías) .

Como blogger, paso demasiado tiempo en esa secuencia frustrante: 

Los rusos dicen algo realmente estúpido
La sexta columna se asusta y dice "¡AJÁ! ¡Te lo dije! "
Luego tengo que explicar que si bien el comentario es, de hecho, una estupidez, no tiene ningún peso hasta que los rusos pongan tinta sobre el papel en el nivel superior. Hasta entonces, todas estas declaraciones y afirmaciones son solo palabrería. 
Cada vez que un bloguero necesita hacer eso, es una prueba de que alguien del lado ruso metió la pata (¡otra vez!) y no se toma su trabajo en serio.

Por favor, dígame que con el tiempo, y con más de estas fachadas de relaciones públicas ocurriendo con una regularidad constante, alguien en Moscú finalmente despertará, despedirá a todos los payasos que no tienen idea de cómo debería haber sido una campaña de información efectiva, y reemplazará con personas que realmente entienden tanto la naturaleza como la importancia de sus tareas.

Pero no estoy conteniendo la respiración: ser terriblemente inepto en las operaciones de información parece ser una especialidad rusa.

Pero si eso es realmente así, los rusos tienen que 1) admitirlo ante sí mismos y ante el pueblo ruso y 2) reconstruir completamente la estrategia de información pública y contratar a verdaderos profesionales para ejecutarla.

Pero eso es una ilusión: cuando miro las caras de Medinskii o Abramovich siento lo que muchos estadounidenses sienten cuando miran, por ejemplo, a Blinken o Musk: uno es un perdedor nato y el otro un ladrón nato. Una vista muy poco inspiradora y deprimente...

En fin, eso es todo por mi parte por hoy.

"Nos vemos pronto


PD: y si te preguntas qué traman los locos nazis, aquí tienes uno bueno: quieren prohibir la letra “Z” . Esto te dice que los Ukies DEBEN estar ganando, ¿verdad? Si están dispuestos a luchar contra las letras del alfabeto, la guerra debe irles tan bien que ni siquiera puedo expresarlo con palabras, ¿verdad?


----------



## Ahmat Sila (30 Mar 2022)

Si Azov y esos grupos son nazis y asesinos y en España está penado ensalzar el nazismo, qué hacen los foretis alabando eso?
O la ley es solo contra el antisemitismo? La ley debe ser igual para todos los que sufren a los nazis


----------



## visaman (30 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ese problema no lo tiene solo en este asunto. Yo creo que Rusia va a un modelo parecido al chino pero si los chinos tienen el sustento ideológico del PCCh, los rusos no tienen nada parecido. Pienso que el núcleo de poder ruso reside en las estructuras burócraticas y militares supervivientes de la URSS que a estas alturas están totalmente desideologizadas, si alguna vez lo estuvieron, y que no hacen más que lo que todo el mundo pero sin folklore: defender lo suyo, su pais. Los oligarcas, después de ver como les ha ido en esta crisis, parecen tener un poder que tiende a cero, como en China. No tienen un plan político para nada, no solo para este asunto. Ya pueden ir creando una base ideológica y una linea política sobre las que trabajar o todo lo que hagan será inutil.



resumen falta un sucesor claro de Putin


----------



## Argentium (30 Mar 2022)

*Funcionario de la presidencia francesa: el pres. Macron le dijo a Putin que el pago de los contratos de gas en rublos no es posible*
18:59 || 29/03/2022


----------



## amcxxl (30 Mar 2022)

Kiev anoche. Posiciones militares bajo fuego. 
¿Quién habló sobre el rechazo a la desmilitarización y desnazificación de Ucrania? Desmilitarización en persona.




Algo fue derribado con la ayuda de la defensa aérea sobre Makeevka (DPR) Lo más probable es que Tochka-U haya sido derribado. 


Hasta la policía de Kharkiv estaba loca por este personaje, que paseaba por la ciudad con un uniforme nazi 


Más videos de criminales de Azov


----------



## visaman (30 Mar 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Si...pero él se toma un frapuchino y una mierda muffin a precio de oro. Pero claro ni te sirve un camarero y después tienes que recoger la bandeja y pronto fregar el suelo. Y sale tan contento con su iphone pensando q es mejor que el resto por ir a un STarBX ...(las mayúsculas pronúncialas bien fuerte )
> 
> Después en la noche un Mc Mierda( fotos en Instagram ) para quedar con la familia para ver después la última mierda Disney.
> 
> ...



te ha faltado el cuñado dando al brasa y lo sabes


----------



## Mabuse (30 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> La paz con Ucrania no servirá como base para levantar las sanciones a Rusia: Johnson
> 
> El primer ministro británico, Boris Johnson, ha dicho que un acuerdo de alto el fuego en Ucrania no será suficiente para levantar las sanciones británicas contra Rusia.
> 
> ...



Sacrificaremos hasta el último euro de los ciudadanos si fuera menester añadíó tras un trago a su gin fizz.


----------



## visaman (30 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Pues parece que lo del gas en rublos va en serio, consecuencias:
> 
> O se llega a un acuerdo con Rusia desbloqueando los fondos incautados y se anulan las sanciones pasando las compras otra vez a EUROS o el EURO se degrada con consecuencias imprevisibles.
> 
> ...



cambia tus ahorros a francos suizos ya


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Mar 2022)

+18 


De estas situaciones suelen salir los mejores cirujanos.
Véase el detalle de las tijeras unidas con pequeña cuerda. 
Material importante que se puede caer o perder en montaña se debe llevar unido al cuerpo con cordino. En la ciudad en los móviles para evitar robos o tirones también sirve y queda más disimulado hilo de pescar, existen mecanismos que recogen automáticamente el hilo.


----------



## Nico (30 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> PD: y si te preguntas qué traman los locos nazis, aquí tienes uno bueno: quieren prohibir la letra “Z” . Esto te dice que los Ukies DEBEN estar ganando, ¿verdad? *Si están dispuestos a luchar contra las letras del alfabeto*, la guerra debe irles tan bien que ni siquiera puedo expresarlo con palabras, ¿verdad?




 

Estuvo ingenioso... luchando contra las letras del alfabeto.


----------



## bigmaller (30 Mar 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> Si Azov y esos grupos son nazis y asesinos y en España está penado ensalzar el nazismo, qué hacen los foretis alabando eso?
> O la ley es solo contra el antisemitismo? La ley debe ser igual para todos los que sufren a los nazis



En este pais puedes hacer lo que te salga mientras no jodas al ESTADO. 

Puedes ser un nazi, puedes dar la coña lgtbi.. . . Puedes pedir subir el SMI... o pedir echar a todos los inmigrantes.... O incluso la independencia de algun pueblo del estado. 

Pero te folla vivo si se siente amenazado. 

Ya seas jesus gil, otegui, iglesias, o el rey.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (30 Mar 2022)

Zelenski es el ZP ucraniano




Ucrania investiga un posible caso de ensañamiento con prisioneros rusos


----------



## visaman (30 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El jenaro es una guerra cultural irrelevante, no afecta al privilegio económico de la élite. Es un caso parecido al de los moros. Y por tanto hará lo mismo. Del mismo modo que permitirá a los racistas atar los moros a las farolas, permitirá a los machistas inflar a hostias a sus parientas y atarlas a las señales de tráfico. Nos va a dejar un pais niquelao ....



por si acaso empecemos a acumular papel film que luego se va agotar y lo revendemos con beneficio


----------



## ProfeInsti (30 Mar 2022)

* Rusia empieza a retirar tropas de Kiev y Chernigov.
* Las tropas se repliegan a Moscú y Bielorrusia para reorganizarse.
* Después de 35 días de guerra, Rusia sigue atacando depósitos de
combustible. Lo deberían de haber hecho los primeros días.
* Por la frontera de Europa sigue entrando todo tipo de armamento.
* La infantería y la artillería ya no son determinantes en las guerras.
* Rusia tendrá que reforzar su ofensiva en el Dombass y Jarkov.
* Mariúpol está bloqueado. Los ataques con misiles no se detienen.


----------



## orcblin (30 Mar 2022)

yo es que no entindo como la gente espera que rusia cambie de opinión.
le han forzado occidente a hacerlo (supongo que lo tenía pensado hace tiempo, pero le han obligado a hacerlo unos años antes)... para que quiere rusia euros o dólares si después se los congelan o está sancionado y no le vende nada europa y usa?
además, muy dado a la propaganda (como todos los líderes) no va a volver a atras, ya está decidido y si vuelve atrás sería una señal clara de debilidad.

y por el otro lado están igual, tan elocuentes y poniéndose todos dignos que no van a pagar en rublos.. pues no pagarán y se cortara el gas. Ellos están escinificando cuando saben que han forzado a rusia a hacer esto y así tener alguien que echar la culpa a los que van a sufrir por tomar esta decisión .. o pensais que la demonización de putin que llevamos este mes y medio en todos lados es gratuito? es para echarle la culpa a Putin...

eso sí el que más está intentando solucionar esto es macron, no porque le importe una mierda, sino porque tiene elecciones en 15 días, y esto puede que haya un buen revuelo social y eso es impredicible.


----------



## Mitrofán (30 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Los contrataques estos de los ukros duran menos que la independencia de qatarlunya



ucraña... catalunlla, vidas paralelas


----------



## Cui Bono (30 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Burbuja siempre por delante....que levante la mano el burbu que lo dijo:
> 
> *Los primeros problemas surgieron con el suministro de gas debido a la necesidad de pagarlo en rublos.*
> 
> ...



Si no hay ingresos, en Gazprom no podrán pagar a sus trabajadores. Nosotros tuertos, ellos ciegos. El estado imprimirá mierdorublos y la inflación será salvaje. 

Y todo por tener un presidente supremacista, invasor y bocazas. 

Seguro que escondido cobárdemente en su búnker tiene de todo, incluso azucar.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (30 Mar 2022)

Este papanatas no decía que sobraba el Ministerio de defensa?


----------



## visaman (30 Mar 2022)

que ha hecho hoy el COMANDO TORRENTE español de mercenarios en Ukrania?


----------



## Arraki (30 Mar 2022)

Traducido del ruso

La batalla por la base del Batallón Nacional Azov es exclusiva de RT.


----------



## Ahmat Sila (30 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1005232
> Ver archivo adjunto 1005232
> Ver archivo adjunto 1005232
> 
> ...



Ahora es necesario para armar a nazis, yo te doy y a mi me dan los españoles. Estos imbéciles españolitos y sus vecinos pagan, me pagan hasta el Falcon. Soy Falconeti


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Mar 2022)

Gracias, son geniales estos aportes.


----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)

Vamos a ver si Putin es Putin o es Putiniano, si le echa c y corta el gas o se raja, veremos.


----------



## visaman (30 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Buen razonamiento. Pero te aviso que SI LA TIENEN. Se llama "*paneslavismo*" y es un concepto "nacionailsta" de la vieja escuela (primero nosotros, tenemos una misión histórica, etc.).
> 
> Básicamente tendría que ser el "*hispanismo*", que hemos perdido (pero que más o menos existió durante el Franquismo para que tengas una idea aproximada).



de todos modos el hispanismo no me garantiza que me pongas la foto de una argentina culo en pompa sexy para desestresar y lo sabes


----------



## mazuste (30 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> +18
> 
> 
> De estas situaciones suelen salir los mejores cirujanos.
> ...



Sobrecogedor y envidiable como el checheno aguanta el tipo con coraje.


----------



## Cui Bono (30 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Traducido del ruso
> 
> La batalla por la base del Batallón Nacional Azov es exclusiva de RT.



Se ha abortado. 
Ha salido uno de Azov a mear pegado al muro y han salido todos los orcos corriendo. 
Ya llevamos más de 20 días con Mariupol a punto de caer por ese Ejército Ruso Risión (ER).


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (30 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> que ha hecho hoy el COMANDO TORRENTE español de mercenarios en Ukrania?


----------



## Seronoser (30 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> PIB de EE UU en el ano 2000 ----------- 10 trillones de $
> PIB de Rusia en el ano 2000 ------------ 250 mil millones de $
> 
> En el ano 2000 la economia de EE UU era *40 VECES* mas grande que la economia de Rusia
> ...



El PIB entre países no se mide así, sino por paridad adquisitiva, en moneda local y restando las desviaciones de las divisas y del dolar.
En esa escala, Rusia tiene el quinto PIB del mundo.


----------



## willbeend (30 Mar 2022)

Si es cierto lo de que ha dejado de fluir el gas ruso hacia europa, va a ser un dia calentito.


----------



## GOL (30 Mar 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE GUERRA

Wofnon*

Antes de hablar de las conversaciones en Turquía, quisiera explicar algo desde el punto de militar, y exclusivamente militar. Ojalá se entendiera.

El 24 de febrero del 2022, el presidente de la República de la Federación rusa, Vladimir Putin anunció una operación militar especial en Ucrania. Lo que en estricto rigor, no fue una declaración de guerra, ni Ucrania le ha declarado la guerra tampoco, así que para el derecho internacional aplicado, estos dos estados no están técnica y jurídicamente en guerra.

Ese día temprano, irrumpieron en el cielo, los aviones rusos, bombardeos, y el ingreso masivo de tropas sobre el territorio ucraniano, Putin lo resumió más tarde, "ya el terreno político se había agotado"..., y la continuación de la política, por otros medios, es la guerra. ¿Saben ustedes cuántos hombres ha comprometido Rusia en esta operación especial?, 175.000 ¿y saben de cuántos hombres disponen las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania?, 550.000, la relación de fuerzas en este conflicto, no le llamaré operación especial, porque es algo mucho más grande, y no le llamaré guerra, porque las fuerzas rusas serían 1 millón y medio. La relación es de 3 a 1.

¿Ha conducido bien el Teatro de Operaciones Militares de parte de Rusia?, mi respuesta es lapidaria: Excelentemente bien.

¿Qué hizo de especial Rusia?, ha burlado a todo el mundo, los que hemos podido estudiar diferentes guerras, podíamos intuir ciertas cosas, pero hoy, las cosas son claras. Los rusos han hecho una combinación de audacia, movilidad, y movimientos tácticos, que fácilmente pueden pasar a los anales de la historia de las guerras modernas. Nada que envidiar al alto mando soviético, de hecho, tuvieron muy en cuenta la formación (soviética), de los altos mandos ucranianos.

Sigo pensando que uno de los puntos centrales de este conflicto, era y es, Járkov. Me explico. Ya al día 3 o 4, teníamos claro 3 frentes, personalmente supuse de antes, que es Járkov la clave. Los rusos ingresan tranquilamente por el costado occidental del Dniéper, sin grandes urbes, terreno propicio y siempre en dirección sur pero abriéndose en extensión, de manera de garantizar un frente como tal, estamos hablando de un ancho de 60 km y una profundidad de 80 km, cualquier militar que ve, y que es informado (los rusos saben perfectamente que los yankis, por sus satélites, informan a los ucranianos), ya saben a quien culpar mañana; el Estado Mayor ucraniano comienza a medir y no reacciona bien, caen en la trampa tendida por los rusos, le he llamado "fijación y maniobra".

¿Cuál es la verdadera proeza estratégica de los rusos hasta hoy?, haber fijado a las fuerzas ucranianas, y las las que se movilizaron, lo hicieron en la dirección que ellos querían. Todos los golpes aéreos fueron en los 3 primeros días, demoledores, aviación, radios, si se fijan bien, no le dieron a los combustibles, solo lo han hecho estos últimos 3 días. Y a los estratégicos. De entrada, golpeó a todos los rincones del país, tres días. Luego dejó al oeste tranquilo, fijó a todas las guarniciones de Kiev en ese perímetro, uno de los movimientos tácticos más interesantes fue la famosa columna de 64 km ¿no se recuerdan de aquello? Yo no sé cómo lo van a hacer los yankis para explicarles a los ucranianos después de la derrota. A los 10 días, desapareció, y todo el mundo que hablaba de ella, silencio radio. ¿Se los tragó la tierra?, obviamente que no. Pero logró su objetivo, hacer que una parte importante, no la principal, del ejército ucraniano, no se moviese de Kiev.

La irrupción desde Crimea del tercer frente, una joya, por donde la miren cuando ingresan por Járkov, se enfrentan, se retiran y luego la contornan para seguir hacia el sur, los ucranianos, que en los primeros días perdieron casi todo su poder aéreo, de ahí que la columna de 64 km, hubiese sido también un mensaje al todo ejército ucraniano, no ven, podemos tener una formación militar de 64 km y ustedes son incapaces de lanzar el más mínimo ataque aéreo. Fue una demostración. Al conocer el Estado real de las fuerzas aéreas ucranianas, las fuerzas rusas acumuladas en Crimea entraron con tal poder de fuego, y desplazamiento, que la más grande guarnición de Jerson, abandonó sus unidades, todos vimos el video. El Oblast de Jerson, fue englutido por el ejército ruso en un santiamén. En Mykolaiv vecino, fueron y no entendieron el mensaje, los rusos querían pasar para el norte, se hicieron los simpáticos y atacaron el aeropuerto de Jerson, dañando 9 camiones y 3 helicópteros, la respuesta, fue la respuesta del ejército más poderoso del mundo, una unidad militar convertida en polvo cósmico, 294 militares fallecidos.

Luego de haber fijado al ejército ucraniano en sus posiciones, en especial ese 40% de lo mejor en el frente del Donbass, ya Rusia está en condiciones de administrar la guerra de acuerdo a sus prioridades. Y es lo que ha estado haciendo. Nadie del frente del Donbass, pudo ir a defender a sus "hermanos nazis" en Mariúpol, sabiendo que Mariúpol pertenece al Oblast de Donetsk. Nadie de Mariúpol o bien de un poco más al norte en el frente del Donbass, bajó a defender Volnovakha, ciudad clave que ganaron los rusos y las milicias de Donetsk para ocuparse de liberar todos el Oblast. Ya Luganks es caso perdido para los ucranianos, solo quedan dos lugares, una ciudad y un pueblo, para tener el control del 100% del Oblast, lo complejo de esto, es que las fuerzas de las milicias de Luganks y Donetsk se juntan en el norte y sur respectivamente, del Donbass, con el ejército ruso. Mientras que del lado ucraniano ninguna fuerza es capaz de juntarse con ninguna otra fuerza. Bravo por los rusos.

Entre tanto, fue dando golpes precisos, con mucha información de inteligencia, Vinnytsia, Lviv, Ivano-Frankivsk, Lutsk y sobre todo, Zhytomyr, ya llego a tener algo de consideración por este última ciudad, a pocos kilómetros de Kiev. Lleva 4 golpes aéreos durísimos, el primero, una buena parte de la ayuda material que viene de occidente, el segundo, una logística importante del ejército, el tercero, un lugar como el de la OTAN cerca de Lviv y la frontera polaca, también llenos de mercenarios y oficiales ucranianos. Hubo más de 100 fallecidos, y en la base de la OTAN, 190.

Este último tiempo han sido los combustibles, los depósitos estratégicos, ya no existen. Se usó el primer misil hipersónico en una guerra moderna, un depósito de misiles que estaban a 50 metros de profundidad, no quedó nada de nada. Hoy Ucrania no tiene sistemas de defensa antiaéreos, no tiene aviones (en ambos no sobrepasa la decena), tampoco tiene técnica con qué reparar.

Todo esto que les digo, los rusos lo saben a la perfección, son ellos lo que lo han hecho, y con su estrategia. De tener 1 a 3 elementos para combatir, en la práctica, por el buen uso táctico, de la movilidad y luego la maniobra, pareciera ser al revés, 3 a 1 a favor de los rusos. Todas esas historias que los rusos no tienen combustible, que la moral baja, que las bajas, etc. si tal fuera el caso, los ucranianos los saldrían a buscar.

Rusia, por el intermedio del Jefe de la delegación rusa en Turquía señaló:

- Plano militar: "Se ha tomado la decisión de reducir drásticamente la actividad militar en dirección a Kiev y Chernígov"

- Plano político: posibilidad de una reunión de los presidentes ruso y ucraniano al momento que se rubrique el futuro tratado de paz.

Las cosas son claras, puesto que veo una cantidad impresionante de agitados diciendo poco menos que Rusia se ha rendido. Gente que entiende poco, por no decir que entiende nada. La clave de esas declaraciones, son "tratado de paz". Obviamente que los tempos los maneja Rusia. Macron habló con Putin y le dijo que quería un cese del fuego y el retiro inmediato de las fuerzas rusas, incluyendo Crimea. También le pidió una evacuación gigante de Mariúpol, con Francia, Turquía, Grecia. Putin le dijo con mucha elegancia, NIET. ¿Acaso piensan ustedes que Putin va a acceder a las peticiones ucranianas o de occidente, solo porque se las piden ellos?, qué mal conocen a los rusos. Sobre Kiev y Chernígov, hace 10 días que nadie hace nada allí, ni los rusos atacan, ni los ucranianos se defienden. Es decir, van a seguir en la misma situación. Pero Rusia no dijo que no iba a seguir en el resto del país, por el contrario, hace 2 días dijo que se iba a abocar a liberar el Donbass, y es lo que van a hacer y es ahí donde vendrá el problema principal, los rusos dicen que Járkov pertenece el Donbass histórico, y allí vamos a ver quién va desenredar la madeja.

Zelinsky dijo que cualquier negociación deberá ser refrendada por el pueblo ucraniano, ¿acaso usted piensan que los nacionalistas le van a perdonar a Zelensky un tratado de paz con Rusia?, les dije, los rusos no son bobos, lean lo que dijo el Jefe de la delegación rusa: "al momento que se rubrique el futuro tratado de paz". Para serles sincero, no creo que eso vaya a suceder, más veo una firma de un acta de capitulación, que un tratado de paz.

También hubo otras noticias hoy, como éstas:

- Arabia Saudita, Emiratos Árabes Unidos y Catar, declaran que es imposible reemplazar el gas y el petróleo que Rusia envía a la UE. Tampoco aumentarán la producción fijada por la OPEP PLUS, y rechazan el uso político de los combustibles fósiles y del SWIFT vía sanciones.

- Polonia, 63 diplomáticos, la semana pasada, hoy en Bélgica 21, y Holanda 17. Todos expulsados por espías... ya me imagino el nivel de conspiración y compartimentación en las embajadas rusas, todo el mundo es espía. Creo que "The Americans", la serie aquella de Netflix la pasaron hace rato por Europa.

Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina*.*

Sobre Mariúpol, las fuerzas rusas, chechenas y las milicias de Donetsk, lograron dividir a lo que queda de las huestes ukronazis. Ya el control de la ciudad, al igual que todo el entorno, son de las fuerzas rusas, pero hoy, ingresaron por el centro y dejaron ubicados los remanentes en dos pedazos, lo que facilita el cercarlos en todas las direcciones. Más que presentar combates, se están escondiendo y hay más de 100.000 personas allí todavía. No se le puede dar la espalda a esa gente, porque matan, hay que buscarlos y neutralizarlos. Y es lo que están haciendo, un grupo que se fue a lo que queda de la zona industrial, hoy han sido bombardeados por aire, mar y tierra. No hay tregua alguna.

Hay videos de la salida de Mariúpol a Bezymennoye (hacia la Federación Rusa). Son miles y miles de personas, no se van para Ucrania, se van para Rusia.

Las imágenes de los cadáveres de civiles que encontraron los rusos son de una crueldad extrema, como la niña marcada con una esvástica de su propia sangre en el su cuerpo. El comportamiento de esta gente es el de unos psicópatas disfrazados de partidarios de no sé qué ideología. Todas estas imágenes, en Rusia se ven, y en occidente también, de hecho, ya comenzaron a ser publicadas, en Alemania y luego en España, por primera vez. Y la gente comienza a hacerse preguntas.

Como lo hemos señalado muchas veces, y teniendo en cuenta que hoy hubo muchas noticias económicas, Clausewitz definía "la guerra como la continuación de la política" y Lenin agregó, _política igual economía concentrada_. Pues vamos:

- Banco Central de Ucrania: se han gastado el 99,2% de los fondos de una partida presupuestaria creada el 24 de febrero para las necesidades de las tropas ucranianas. No hay dinero, combustible, equipos, las municiones se están agotando.

- Rusia no suministrará gas gratis si los europeos se niegan a pagar el combustible en rublos, dijo Peskov. Putin ordenó al gobierno, al Banco Central y a Gazprom a implementar medidas para transferir los pagos de gas con países hostiles a rublos antes del 31 de marzo. Solo tienen hasta el miércoles por la noche para comprar rublos.

- Kiev agradece al G7 su rechazo a pagar en rublos los suministros rusos. ¿Ucrania es socio comercial entre Rusia y el resto de los países europeos?, si a algún país del G7 no le gustan las condiciones, no tiene más que renunciar a su contrato.

- La UE seguirá dependiendo de los recursos energéticos rusos hasta al menos 2027. Comisión Europea. Esto lo declara la Unión Europea, y luego el G7, dice una burrada.

*Acerca del tratamiento de los prisioneros de guerra rusos...

Andrey Martyanov*

.... por Ukie Nazis. La bestialidad y el sadismo suelen estar asociados con dos cosas principales: la desesperación por perder y el odio visceral, característico de los movimientos fanáticos que, en Ucrania es el neonazismo.* Aquí está este video de tortura y ejecución bárbara de varios prisioneros de guerra rusos *. Estas son personas en 404 que cuentan con el apoyo de los medios occidentales y muchos en la comunidad militar y de "inteligencia" de EE. UU. Lo mismo que la matanza de niños inocentes en Beslan o la toma de rehenes por parte de terroristas chechenos e internacionales han sido elogiados por los medios de comunicación estadounidenses y la culpa fue directamente de Rusia y de Putin personalmente.

Tengo constancia de que los medios en general, pero especialmente los medios occidentales, no son humanos normales en términos de moralidad y comportamiento humanos básicos. Por lo tanto, tienen que rendir cuentas con su exposición como criminales de guerra. Estos videos son solo una pequeña parte de las atrocidades que los neonazis de Ukie continúan cometiendo en Ucrania contra civiles (olvídense de los prisioneros de guerra, son muy pocos) matándolos, torturándolos y usándolos como escudo humano. Se acerca un nuevo Núremberg y allí, ya sea en Donetsk, Moscú o Crimea, los nombres, incluidos los políticos occidentales, los agentes de inteligencia y los medios de comunicación, se mencionarán junto a las imágenes de crímenes de guerra a gran escala y se formularán cargos, incluidos tipos de los medios de comunicación de los EE.UU. y Europa.

Según aquellos en el video que ejecutan prisioneros de guerra rusos, estoy seguro de que ya están identificados y es mejor que corran, no serán prisioneros de guerra.

Como ya habrán adivinado, ahora muchas fuerzas rusas están "liberadas" para involucrarse en otras direcciones operativas (ejes). En noticias relacionadas, el jefe de LNR, Leonid Pasechnik , ya declaró que LDNR (ambos) están listos para el referéndum para unirse a Rusia. Totalmente esperado, también abre claramente medios presupuestarios para la restauración e integración final de las economías LDNR a Rusia. Ahora comenzamos a mirar a Nikolaev y Odessa. Finalmente, se confirma un uso masivo de metadona y drogas duras por parte de remanentes de Azov . Saben lo que les espera.

*El final de "Azov".*

Quiero reiterar que Azov NO es un batallón, simplemente se llama así. En realidad, era una formación nazi que contaba con muchos miles (más como una brigada reforzada militarmente) y sirvió como núcleo de la agrupación Mariupol de 20,000 hombres, que también incluía formaciones del ejército ucraniano VSU. Los "comisarios" de Azov sirvieron como elemento disuasorio en muchas unidades de VSU asegurándose de que no quisieran rendirse. Bueno, la base y el cuartel de Azov ya han sido tomados por las fuerzas rusas.

Los restos de Azov y VSU (según diferentes estimaciones, entre 2 y 3 mil) ahora están todos concentrados en la planta de acero de Azov y ahí es donde todos serán aniquilados con la infantería rusa-LDNR simplemente bloqueando las salidas de este vasto sitio industrial asegurándose de que no escape nadie. Ahora es el momento de la Fuerza Aérea Rusa y las armas termobáricas y se divertirán mucho. Especialmente después de descubrir más y más evidencia de crímenes contra la humanidad a gran escala por parte de los "mimados" de los medios y las élites occidentales. ¿Has escuchado a Patrushev últimamente? Chico, pronto saldrá algo explosivo. Como experimentos con personas. El Tribunal de Crímenes de Guerra será todo un espectáculo.


----------



## Ahmat Sila (30 Mar 2022)

Nuestro Jefe de Gobierno no puede ser un tipo vendido hoy a los nazis y mañana al comunismo más rancio. O Juan o Juanillo. Aunque ninguno vale ni para cagar

Yo ya me estoy imaginando a los amegos radicales con esos Javelin que ahora van a revender los Ucros. O a Turquía mandando drones a los amegos a escondidas


----------



## willbeend (30 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa de Reino Unido ha asegurado que es "muy probable" que Rusia busque desviar su poder de combate en el norte de Ucrania a su ofensiva en las regiones de Donetsk y Lugansk en el este del país.



Son unos linces los del ministerio de defensa de UK, cuanto deben de costar al erario publico?


----------



## vil. (30 Mar 2022)

... páginas de negocios, que son MAS MIERDA con información sesgada ya LAS SUELTAN A LAS CLARAS...

 

No llevamos ni un mes casi... y ya ESTÁN enfadados los agentes financieros... un sólo mes!!!!!!!!!!

¿Tiene margen europa para un año?????, cuidado...

RECUERDEN que alguno lo hemos advertido y lo hemos repetido hasta la saciedad en el hilo de Siria... RUSIA va a ir LENTA... no es que le vaya bien o mal, LE CONVIENE, es la mejor manera de aumentar el gasto y dispendio del enemigo, de aumentar sus costes y por tanto rompe con su estructura económica y su capacidad para hacer frente NO SOLO en ese conflicto, sino en el futuro y a cualquier nivel...

Simple de entender: ¿cuantos mercenarios se ha cargado en Siria?... ¿cúanto ha aumentado el coste por mercenario?... cualquier empleo es RIESGO-BENEFICIO-CAPACIDAD... una limpiadora cobra poco o muy poco, pero si esa limpiadora va la CENTRAL DE FUKUSHIMA va a cobar una barbaridad...

Y lo que es la economía productiva europea todavía no ha visto nada como el gas empiece a escasear... 

Eso sí, por ahora sigamos el devenir del RUBLO... los MERCADOS, que están manipulados, siempre lo están, sin embargo con manipulación o sin ella por ahora se mantienen EXPECTANTES y por tanto el RUBLO está en niveles de espera... ¿pagarán, no pagarán, resistirán, no resistirán??, es la duda imagino, pero mientras esta duda está presente el "mercado" prefiere no arriesgar y mantiene posiciones... como EUROPA pague, entonces se va a por el DOLAR y sino paga... si no paga, me temo el EURO... ¿o será el Rublo????...

El tío de la economía dice que Rusia sigue exportando más o menos lo mismo... y que la culpa es de los tiempos de progres y demás que no quieren ver las tierras... será eso... y por tanto que EUROPA deberia calmar las aguas, ya que no tiene capacidad para...

Los políticos no ESCUCHAN a los "mercados"... qué cosa más curiosa... lástima que no sean los rusos los trabajadores y demás chusma que quiere ir contra el mercado y tal y pascual...

Al final el problema es de SENTIDO COMÚN... necesitamos algo así como 100 bcm al precio que el tal PUTIN nos lo puede poner y en esa cantidad COMO MÍNIMO... y a día de hoy no hay... mañana quizás entre Qatar e Irán pues; pero eso supone cosas que habría que pensar seriamente y eso supone hoy ISRAEL-ARABIA SAUDI... mundo chungo en el que estamos... pero tan chungo que con las sanciones "occidentales" de por medio lo mismo acabamos viendo a Qatar y Arabia Saudí compartiendo algunos temas y pensando quíen es el MUY MEJOR AMIGO... chungo mundo, y ESTUPIDIZADO EN MAS PROFUNDIDAS... 

Al final la culpa será de los que no quieren ver las tierras sucias y... tal y pascual... en fin... será...


----------



## Nico (30 Mar 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> y por el otro lado están igual, tan elocuentes y poniéndose todos dignos que *no van a pagar en rublos..*




Me parece entender que no es tanto que "no quieran", sino que dicen que *"no pueden"* porque no hay mecanismos establecidos (aún) para que puedan COMPRAR RUBLOS.

_¿Dónde consiguen los rublos?_

Para ello tendrían que levantar el bloqueo a los BANCOS RUSOS... y lo tendrán que terminar haciendo.

Cuando se dijo que con las sanciones salvajes y desmesuradas Europa se estaba pegando un "tiro en el pie", la expresión no era gratuita... re-al-men-te Europa se estaba pegando un tiro en el pie.

Ahora habrá que comer pasteles


----------



## mazuste (30 Mar 2022)

Mientras la propaganda occidental explota las llamadas "negociaciones" sobre que Rusia
ha suavizado sus demandas originales, no se aprecia ningún indicio de cambio de política
por parte del Kremlin o del ministerio de Exteriores.
La guerra económica es la que, ahora, está marcando la agenda.


----------



## Cui Bono (30 Mar 2022)

Los ukras hacen buen uso del material que les pagamos con nuestros impuestos. 
Es necesario parar a la Horda y su régimen totalitario.


----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)

#AGS_Resumen

10.00 - Militar Ⓩ Donetsk, [30.03.2022 9:59]. ⚡ 09:59 - Según los informes, el Grad llegó a Petrovka. Aclarar
09.57 - ⚠ Bombardeo desde el costado de la VFU en dirección a:
▶09:37 am Novomikhailovka - n.p. Aleksandrovka: disparó 5 proyectiles de calibre 122 mm;
▶09:37 am Novomikhailovka - Donetsk (asentamiento de la mina Trudovskoy): se dispararon 5 proyectiles de calibre 122 mm.
09.50 - Suroeste, al oeste de Donetsk: esta parte de la capital de la RPD está siendo atacada hoy. Se informa que nuevamente hubo llegadas del MLRS. Especificamos los detalles.

09.49 - Noroeste de Gorlovka - un poderoso duelo de arte. Hubo una serie de vuelos. Kuroganka, Bessarabka, Mercury, Chemist, Izotovo, Michurino, 6/7, Stalsbyt está en riesgo.

09.44 - Los distritos de Petrovsky y Kirovsky de Donetsk, Yelenovka, Aleksandrovka, Trudovsky, Staromikhaylovka continúan en la zona de muy alto riesgo. Si es posible, quédese en casa, en caso de bombardeos, no abandone los refugios.

09.43 - ⚠ Bombardeo desde el costado de la VFU en las direcciones:
▶09:27 am Georgievka - Donetsk (distrito de Petrovsky): se dispararon 9 proyectiles de calibre 152 mm.
▶06:30 am Orlovka - Donetsk (distrito de Kirov): se dispararon 2 misiles desde el Uragan MLRS.

09.36 - Krasny Partizan, Verkhnetoretskoye, Pantleymonovka, Krutaya Balka, Mikhailovka, Ozeryanovka, Batmanovka, Shirokaya Balka, afueras de Korolenko, afueras del barrio 245, FTP en la zona de alto riesgo.

09.35 - Oeste de Donetsk - informes de llegadas de la VFU MLRS. Especificamos los detalles.

09.32 - En dirección suroeste, al sur de Gorlovka, infierno infernal. Una pelea seria está en marcha. Todos sean extremadamente cuidadosos.

09.30 - ⚠ Bombardeo desde el costado de la VFU en dirección a:
▶09:12 am Krasnogorovka - Donetsk (distrito de Petrovsky): se dispararon 5 proyectiles de calibre 122 mm.

28.09 - Gorlovka: las llegadas al 5º cuarto, gracias a Dios, no están confirmadas. El miedo tiene ojos grandes. Los duelos de artillería continúan, los Ukronazis se abren en abanico bombardeando la ciudad con MLRS. Todos sean extremadamente cuidadosos.

18.09 - Sede de Tero DPR, [30.03.2022 8:43]. ❗ Como resultado del bombardeo nocturno de Gorlovka desde las posiciones de los militantes ucranianos, 16 construcciones de viviendas fueron destruidas. Según datos preliminares, dos muertos.

09.15 - Todavía llega al pueblo de la mina 5 en Gorlovka.


----------



## Marchamaliano (30 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Traducido del ruso
> 
> La batalla por la base del Batallón Nacional Azov es exclusiva de RT.



Continuamente simbología de nazis de mierda. Estos son los aliados de la democracia occidental. Tiene cojones.


----------



## kelden (30 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Buen razonamiento. Pero te aviso que SI LA TIENEN. Se llama "*paneslavismo*" y es un concepto "nacionailsta" de la vieja escuela (primero nosotros, tenemos una misión histórica, etc.).
> 
> Básicamente tendría que ser el "*hispanismo*", que hemos perdido (pero que más o menos existió durante el Franquismo para que tengas una idea aproximada).



No se .... no lo veo. Rusia es un pais formado por mas de cien etnias distintas, que hablan cien lenguas distintas y rezan a media docena de dioses distintos. No creo que eso del "eslavismo" les funcione en su propio pais, si lo aplicaran andarían a revuelta semanal y no es el caso.

Ese es un concepto cultural que puede ser válido para alimentar al ganao y no a todo. Además es peligroso: de ahí al supremacismo y al Azov hay un paso. La estrategia política de altura se ocupa de otras cosas mas materiales.


----------



## chemarin (30 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> IMPORTANTE.
> 
> Aclaración del ministerio de defensa ruso sobre la reducción de hostilidades en Área Kiev Chernigov.
> 
> ...



¿Ves como no había que hacer caso a los tontos? Esos sustos os los lleváis porque todavía leéis a los filotánicos y sus medios.  
Hay guerra para meses, primero Rusia debe de conquistar el este y parte del sur, entonces quizás pueda haber negociaciones de verdad, y hasta eso dudo, porque ¿cómo Rusia puede regalar el terreno conquistado? o visto desde el otro punto de vista, ¿cómo Ucrania puede sobrevivir cediendo todo el terreno que Rusia reclamará? Francamente, cualquier acuerdo ahora mismo sería para incumplirlo. Vamos a quitarnos las caretas, esto solo se acaba cuando Rusia reduzca a Ucrania a la irrelevancia.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Mar 2022)

Corresponsal de Guerra del periódico Izvestia herida de bala en la pierna por francotirador en Mariupol. Evacuado por chechenos y fuera de peligro.

"...
En Mariupol, el corresponsal de Izvestia, Radion Severyanov, trató de salvar al coronel herido "Groza" de los disparos, pero un francotirador enemigo le disparó en la pierna...."


Hay video, pero largo, no me lo deja subir.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (30 Mar 2022)

GOL dijo:


> *ANÁLISIS DE GUERRA
> 
> Wofnon*
> 
> ...



Proeza... Audacia...Anales de la historia militar...

Vaya tela si eso empieza a ser el discurso oficial ruso. 

A esto de toda la vida se le llama control de daños...


----------



## MAEZAL (30 Mar 2022)

Como llevan los polacos lo de apoyar a los sucesores de Stepan Bandera que hace 70 años masacro a una parte importante de su población, allí nadie dice nada?


----------



## Cui Bono (30 Mar 2022)

Putin reconoce que lo de la desnacificación era solo carnaza para los tontos emocionales que le siguen:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Mar 2022)

Como ha salido el dato de inflación? @Argentium .......


----------



## Cui Bono (30 Mar 2022)

MAEZAL dijo:


> Como llevan los polacos lo de apoyar a los sucesores de Stepan Bandera que hace 70 años masacro a una parte importante de su población, allí nadie dice nada?



Creo que lo de Katyn lo hicieron los estalinistas ¿eh? 

A día de hoy, ser nazi solo significa ser antiruso, ser prolibertad y no es porque la gente se quiera hacer llamar nazi, sino que los prorusos insisten en que si no se es una persona apocada afín a un país supremacista y con aprecio con deje homosexual a un lider enano y calvo, entonces eres "nazi".

Si no someterse es ser "nazi", pues fale.


----------



## kelden (30 Mar 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Proeza... Audacia...Anales de la historia militar...
> 
> Vaya tela si eso empieza a ser el discurso oficial ruso.
> 
> A esto de toda la vida se le llama control de daños...



El shaker es un poco entusiasta ....  

Lo cierto es que militarmente ganaron la guerra el segundo día y desde entonces está jugando el gato con el ratón. Yo tengo un gato y cuando caza algún bicho se pega horas y horas enredando con el hasta que se muere. Muchas veces ni lo mata él, se le muere y el bicho le da con la pata para ver si resucita y seguir con la diversión. Pues esto es parecido.


----------



## INE (30 Mar 2022)

El cambio EUR/RUB a 93.80, a este paso las 
sanciones van a obrar el milagro.


----------



## orcblin (30 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Me parece entender que no es tanto que "no quieran", sino que dicen que *"no pueden"* porque no hay mecanismos establecidos (aún) para que puedan COMPRAR RUBLOS.
> 
> _¿Dónde consiguen los rublos?_
> 
> ...



macron ahora dice que no puede pagar en rublos, pero el G7 decía otra cosa. y como digo macron está para intentar conseguir una prórroga para salvar sus elecciones, sino estaría igual que alemania.

y claro que es para tener que levantar el bloqueo , pero ese bloqueo es de parte de occidente a rusia, europa puede levantar el bloqueo dentro de media hora y comprar rublos.. sino lo hace es porque no quiere.

y entiendo que eso lo sabían los líderes ocidentales, ellos han creado el problema, han forzado a rusia, y ahora rusia no va a volver a cambiar,. ya lo dijo putin no hace mucho que le den a occidente, que lo habia intentando pero que no somos fiables y básicamente que nos fueramos a tomar por culo.

por eso digo, la demonización de putin que se lleva viendo en todos los medios es para echarle la culpa de las penurias que nos vienen encima.


----------



## Nico (30 Mar 2022)

INE dijo:


> El cambio EUR/RUB a 93.80, a este paso las
> sanciones van a obrar el milagro.




Le avisé a @Cui Bono , deja de comprar campurrianas y compra rublos... pero nada, él meta que meta con las campurrianas y los doritos para seguir frente al ordenador. Una pena, pudo ganar un buen dinero.


----------



## No al NOM (30 Mar 2022)

MAEZAL dijo:


> Como llevan los polacos lo de apoyar a los sucesores de Stepan Bandera que hace 70 años masacro a una parte importante de su población, allí nadie dice nada?



Polonia es un estercolero de Nazismo, conoces a los ultras del Legia Varsovia?


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Mar 2022)

Viviendas bombardeadas en Doneskt por las fuerzas militares ucranianas.


----------



## Von Rudel (30 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Putin reconoce que lo de la desnacificación era solo carnaza para los tontos emocionales que le siguen:



Political Room 


Es mas atlantista que los que trabajan en la Otan.


----------



## mazuste (30 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> _Mientras la propaganda occidental explota las llamadas "negociaciones" sobre que Rusia_
> _ha suavizado sus demandas originales, no se aprecia ningún indicio de cambio de política
> por parte del Kremlin o del ministerio de Exteriores._
> _La guerra económica es la que, ahora, está marcando la agenda._




No sabría decir si la parte rusa debería, o no, haber explayado la posición negociadora de Ucrania
porque se ha malinterpretado como una especie de acuerdo. Pero quizás valía para otro propósito.
Cual es que Moscú demuestra que los verdaderos factores de la toma de decisiones son Washington
y Londres, y que en ambos lugares se desató una reacción tal que indica no sólo que no se permitirá
a Kiev negociar una paz, sino que una paz no cambiará las sanciones. Si EEUU fueran diplomáticos 
con fundamento, habrían mantenido la boca cerrada o habrían susurrado algo así cómo "esperamos
que haya progreso y un alto el fuego". Y se les notaría menos sus intenciones.


----------



## Arraki (30 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Los ukras hacen buen uso del material que les pagamos con nuestros impuestos.
> Es necesario parar a la Horda y su régimen totalitario.



Joder macho. Ese vídeo tiene varios días y no es de ninguna captura sino de un combate. De hecho está grabado por soldados rusos


----------



## Seronoser (30 Mar 2022)

El rublo ya está a 84 por dólar.
Esta semana se vienen temperaturas gélidas, BAJO CERO, en Europa, en Alemania, en Polonia, en Francia, en Italia, en Austria, en Hungría, en Republica Checa, en Países Bajos...

JOJOJOJO que empiecen los juegos del hambre por conseguir rublos!!!


----------



## Cui Bono (30 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Political Room
> 
> 
> Es mas atlantista que los que trabajan en la Otan.



Pues como tiene que ser, como son las personas correctas y formales. 
La OTAN es la valla de picas que nos protege de la Horda del Este. Todos los que están al Oeste están a salvo de la gentuza depredadora y sus oligarcas.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (30 Mar 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Si es cierto lo de que ha dejado de fluir el gas ruso hacia europa, va a ser un dia calentito.




¿Fuente?

Ayer el Yamal se puso a cero (para variar), pero el NS1 y compañía seguían con cierta normalidad.


----------



## Arraki (30 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Putin reconoce que lo de la desnacificación era solo carnaza para los tontos emocionales que le siguen:



A polítical room mucho caso tampoco hay que hacerles eh, estos son los que están en el programa de Ferreras y ya sabemos cómo funciona esta gente.


----------



## ferrys (30 Mar 2022)

Por cierto, el edificio misilizado ayer es no se que pollas de asesoramiento de la UE en Ucrania. Con dos cojones.
Esto lo pagamos entre todos Soros style.


----------



## visaman (30 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Si al pobre Lavrov le dejan acumular las millas que tiene viajadas este año, tiene para viajar gratis él y su familia durante años.



que quieres que te diga las azafatas de aeroflow tienen unos culazos espectaculares y una mirada que indica que son caras de mantener.

na que ver con aerolíneas mina divina que tenéis vosotros


----------



## No al NOM (30 Mar 2022)

MAEZAL dijo:


> Como llevan los polacos lo de apoyar a los sucesores de Stepan Bandera que hace 70 años masacro a una parte importante de su población, allí nadie dice nada?











Así se las gastan los violentos ultras del Legia Varsovia


Fascistas, anticomunistas, homófobos, antisemitas y muy violentos. Los ultras del Legia, que desembarcan en Madrid, son de los más peligrosos de Europa. A sus espaldas lucen orgull




amp.marca.com


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (30 Mar 2022)

_#Germany activa el nivel de alerta temprana para los suministros de gas en medio de la demanda continua de #Russia que se pagará en rublos. Es el primero de los 3 niveles de alerta e implica el establecimiento de un equipo de crisis en el Ministerio de Economía que intensificará el seguimiento de la situación del suministro de gas.

_


----------



## bigmaller (30 Mar 2022)

BREAKING: Saudi Arabia Halts Military Operations In Yemen


The Kingdom of Saudi Arabia has announced that it will all military operations in Yemen from 6 a.m. today. The...




southfront.org






Parece que arabia saudi está virando. Detiene operaciones militares en yemen

Como decimos, esto va más allá de Ucrania.


----------



## Von Rudel (30 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El rublo ya está a 84 por dólar.
> Esta semana se vienen temperaturas gélidas, BAJO CERO, en Europa, en Alemania, en Polonia, en Francia, en Italia, en Austria, en Hungría, en Republica Checa, en Países Bajos...
> 
> JOJOJOJO que empiecen los juegos del hambre por conseguir rublos!!!




El problema no es la calefacción, ya que los centro Europeos gastan lo que no se imagina un español en calefacción, sino mantener el combustible para que su industria funcione a largo plazo. Porque si pueden tirar incluso apurando un año pero mas de eso es el suicidio. Su industria entraria a perdidas, paro, mas gasto deficit,etc.... Alemania y Europa no pueden permitirse quedarse sin gas en los proximos 5 años minimo. La industria aleman se iría a la mierda y seria comida por la Useña y China.

Y después el resto del IV Reichs: España, Italia, Portugal, Polonia,etc.... se van al guano también sin el sustento aleman.


Europa y el mundo no se puede permitir no comprar al mayor exportador de materias primas del mundo. No es como España, que no vas a sus playas y punto. No puedes no depender el petroleo, gas, y resto de materias primas Rusas.


----------



## No al NOM (30 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Joder macho. Ese vídeo tiene varios días y no es de ninguna captura sino de un combate. De hecho está grabado por soldados rusos



Lo tengo en ignore. Hay que limpiar el foro igual que uCranazi


----------



## visaman (30 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Sacrificaremos hasta el último euro de los ciudadanos si fuera menester añadíó tras un trago a su gin fizz.



y después de leerte añadirá tus órganos a a venta


----------



## Michael_Knight (30 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Putin reconoce que lo de la desnacificación era solo carnaza para los tontos emocionales que le siguen:



Joder, pues aquí en Burbuja la cantidad de tontos que han comprado esto de la desnazificación es altísimo.


----------



## frangelico (30 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> El problema no es la calefacción, ya que los centro Europeos gastan lo que no se imagina un español en calefacción, sino mantener el combustible para que su industria funcione a largo plazo. Porque si pueden tirar incluso apurando un año pero mas de eso es el suicidio. Su industria entraria a perdidas, para, mas gasto deficid,etc.... Alemania y Europa no pueden permitirse quedarse sin gas en los proximos 5 años minimo. La industria aleman se iría a la mierda y seria comida por la Useña y China.
> 
> Y después el resto del IV Reichs: España, Italia, Portugal, Polonia,etc.... se van al guano también sin el sustento aleman.
> 
> ...



Pues ha dicho la momia que la destrucción de Europa es el precio que está dispuesto a pagar.


----------



## Yomateix (30 Mar 2022)

Este intento de hacer de menos a los Rusos es irónico, porque tampoco deja nada bien parados a los EEUU.

*Un general de EEUU afirma que "podría haber" una "brecha" de inteligencia que ha motivado sobreestimar a Rusia*

O con otras palabras, nuestra inteligencia falla más que una escopeta de feria por eso no paramos de inventarnos cosas sobre los Rusos y ni por esas acertamos ni una.


----------



## Mabuse (30 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> y después de leerte añadirá tus órganos a a venta



Ya los tengo rehipotecados, que se pelee con el banco si se atreve,


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Marchamaliano (30 Mar 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Este intento de hacer de menos a los Rusos es irónico, porque tampoco deja nada bien parados a los EEUU.
> 
> *Un general de EEUU afirma que "podría haber" una "brecha" de inteligencia que ha motivado sobreestimar a Rusia*
> 
> O con otras palabras, nuestra inteligencia falla más que una escopeta de feria por eso no paramos de inventarnos cosas sobre los Rusos y ni por esas acertamos ni una.



          

Toman por tontos a los idiotas de la tele, y lo son.


----------



## coscorron (30 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> El problema no es la calefacción, ya que los centro Europeos gastan lo que no se imagina un español en calefacción, sino mantener el combustible para que su industria funcione a largo plazo. Porque si pueden tirar incluso apurando un año pero mas de eso es el suicidio. Su industria entraria a perdidas, paro, mas gasto deficit,etc.... Alemania y Europa no pueden permitirse quedarse sin gas en los proximos 5 años minimo. La industria aleman se iría a la mierda y seria comida por la Useña y China.
> 
> Y después el resto del IV Reichs: España, Italia, Portugal, Polonia,etc.... se van al guano también sin el sustento aleman.
> 
> ...



Pues da igual como lo expliques que siempre aparecera un forero del año 2021 y te dirá que sacas gas de la mierda de vaca, otro poco de los pedorros que son muchos, otro poco lo pides prestado a Argelia y otro poco te lo mandan los americanas y voila ... No ha pasado nada ya tenemos de todo y ni crisis ni inflación ni nada .... La inflación de Marzo ha sido el 9,8 % y ni siquiera se han interrumpido los suministros es solamente el miedo lo que la ha provocado ... Cuando el suministro se interrumpa de verdad tendremos inflación al 20 % o más ... Facturas medias de la luz a 300 euros, llenar el deposito unos 200 euros, comprar un kilo de pescadilla 20 euros (ahora ya se ven a 15 cuando hace menos de un año era 8 euros) y aún así algun gilipollas te dirá lo que te cuento. Mi única esperanza es que bueno después de que hayamos firmado un contrato de suministro para los próximos 10 años con el lobbie del GNL sea el momento de empezar a aflojar y que las cosas vuelvan a la normalidad ... Cualquier otra cosa significará que iremos empobreciendo rapidamente durante el próximo lustro hasta niveles nunca imaginados por la mayoria.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (30 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> El problema no es la calefacción, ya que los centro Europeos gastan lo que no se imagina un español en calefacción, sino mantener el combustible para que su industria funcione a largo plazo. Porque si pueden tirar incluso apurando un año pero mas de eso es el suicidio. Su industria entraria a perdidas, paro, mas gasto deficit,etc.... Alemania y Europa no pueden permitirse quedarse sin gas en los proximos 5 años minimo. La industria aleman se iría a la mierda y seria comida por la Useña y China.
> 
> Y después el resto del IV Reichs: España, Italia, Portugal, Polonia,etc.... se van al guano también sin el sustento aleman.
> 
> ...




Cierto, hay planes de contingencia en caso de problemas energéticos.
Antes que la restricción a los hogares va casi toda la industria, cosa que me da a mí que podría cambiar eventualmente.

Había un jilo de seguimiento de aquellos problemones tremendos en el Líbano, y de verdad que se puede aprender mucho estudiando ese caso reciente de un país medianamente occidental en cuanto a servicios, urbanismo y etcétera.


----------



## Teuro (30 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Pues parece que lo del gas en rublos va en serio, consecuencias:
> 
> O se llega a un acuerdo con Rusia desbloqueando los fondos incautados y se anulan las sanciones pasando las compras otra vez a EUROS o el EURO se degrada con consecuencias imprevisibles.
> 
> ...



El capitalismo va a base de expectativas y las monedas "en teoría" representan el valor de la nación que las sustenta. El problema surge cuando hay quienes hacen trampas, que son muchos. El principal problema de la decadencia en Europa está en que el euro y su cambio respecto a otras monedas no refleja la realidad económica. De hecho hace lustros que el Renminbi debería valer más, mucho más, pero se mantiene intervenido "anormalmente bajo" con fines políticos y económicos, estas incongruencias provocan tensiones a largo plazo y terminan por reventar por la parte más débil: Inflación galopante en la moneda que estaba sobrevalorada, en este caso el euro.

Lo de pagar en rublos cuando no son moneda franca va a traer más problemas que beneficios a Rusia, puesto que van a ser pasto de especuladores monetarios y el cambio rublo/euro se va a convertir en una montaña rusa. Sencillamente no hay suficientes rublos en el mercado y en caso de imprimir, pues va a ser peor el remedio que la enfermedad.


----------



## Von Rudel (30 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Joder, pues aquí en Burbuja la cantidad de tontos que han comprado esto de la desnazificación es altísimo.




Eso son subnormales profundos.


Que existen grupos y batallones nazi, pues si pero estan supeditados a los intereses ultraliberales globalistas. Todo lo contrario a lo que un nazi defenderia. Son mas grupusculos marginales supremacistas blancos pero que son una minoria pero queda muy bien en Rusia cuando desde el 2014 llevan matando y violando a Rusos en el Donbass. Por eso no entendéis lo de la desnazificación. Es lo mismo que nos vendian los useños con lo de limpiar afganistan de terroristas de Al Quaeda.......cuando el 99% de los Afganos no tienen nada que ver como Al Quaeda o el terrorismo islamista pero nos los creimos todo. Una mentira y un bulo al nivel mismo del Kremilin con lo de desnazificar.


Esto es para que Usa no monte un estado satelite en Ucrania que amenace la existencia de Rusia. Y que ese estado no purgue a los Rusos. eso no vende para ir a una guerra.


Estuve en una republica Baltica de Letonia hace años y los Rusos eran tratados allí como enemigos. y eso que era una republica de la UE. Si les dejaran los exterminarian como poco. Esa es la realidad del este de Europa. Sino entendemos eso no vamos a entender nada.


Pero no te lo van a contar los de nuestro bando que estamos en guerra con Rusia.




PORQUE AMIGOS ESPAÑA ESTA EN GUERRA CON RUSIA. Una guerra economica es una guerra.


----------



## Plutarko (30 Mar 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Este intento de hacer de menos a los Rusos es irónico, porque tampoco deja nada bien parados a los EEUU.
> 
> *Un general de EEUU afirma que "podría haber" una "brecha" de inteligencia que ha motivado sobreestimar a Rusia*
> 
> O con otras palabras, nuestra inteligencia falla más que una escopeta de feria por eso no paramos de inventarnos cosas sobre los Rusos y ni por esas acertamos ni una.



Habria que ver a EEUU enfrentarse a un ejercito moderno con tropas en tierra y no solo tirando pepinos desde los aviones a tios en chancletas como suelen hacer.
Por otra parte a la industria armamentistica de EEUU les va bien que Rusia aparete ser una superpotencia militar de cara a vender cacharritos para la defensa de EEUU.


----------



## visaman (30 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Me parece entender que no es tanto que "no quieran", sino que dicen que *"no pueden"* porque no hay mecanismos establecidos (aún) para que puedan COMPRAR RUBLOS.
> 
> _¿Dónde consiguen los rublos?_
> 
> ...



la cuestión clave no es que a Alemania le corten el gas que se jodan, la cuestión clave es como van reaccionar los mercados respecto al dólar, si derrumban el dólar se va a ver una estampida bancaria en USA de proporciones bíblicas gente intentando sacar su dinero para comprar alimentos armas y municiones antes de que no valga nada, si al reccion es virulenta y rápida debería dar lugar a una guerra civil.


----------



## Argentium (30 Mar 2022)

Que no cunda el pánico señores alemanes, que el gas norteamircano viene marchando, literalmente, a velocidad de peatón...

*Alemania declara la “alerta temprana” ante una posible crisis de suministro de gas ruso – Reuters.*
09:46 || 30/03/2022


----------



## Malevich (30 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> EL vertedero político carpetovetónico saca un hashtag diciendo que Vox está con Putin.
> Pues no. Vox retoza con el nazismo que esa manada progre apoya con armas en Ucrania.
> Los progres, los regres y demas extremo centros políticos borbónicos, con los ucronazis
> están a muerte. Fin de la película.
> ...



El pleno del ayuntamiento ha sido grotesco, con todos los partidos haciendo gala de su indigencia cultural, sus falsas ideologías muertas y vacías y su inmoralidad.

Desde la izquierda milenial tan bien representada por Rita, con el cerebro podrido por Netflix hasta el matón de tercera regional del apellido inglés, supuestamente patriota español, pasando por los mafiosos del bipartito y los orangistas, que están dando sus últimas boqueadas. 

Vaya nivel y espectáculo, ni que la ciudad no tuviera problemas suficientes....


----------



## Teuro (30 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Lo que ha hecho, a nivel económico, es justo brindar su soberanía a China, esas materias primas, no van a ser compradas por China en buenas condiciones, sino a precio de saldo, de todas formas, para que un país prospere hacen falta muchas más cosas que "materias primas" como pregonáis muchos del foro
> A Rusia la hace falta tecnología y mentes que hagan funcionar esa tecnología, el peligro para Rusia es la cantidad de gente con buenas posiciones y buenos trabajos relacionados que se están pirando de Rusia, aunque en este foro no se cuente nada de eso, pero vamos....que la gilipollez de "o dices y chupas la polla de Putin o eres otanico" es eso, un absurdo
> 
> No te equivoques, hay muchos aspectos de las políticas europeas que son un desastre, pero eso no oculta el hecho de que, a nivel económico, esto no es un paseo para Rusia ni mucho menos. De hecho, no han conseguido un gran nivel de vida desde la caída de la URSS, cosa que si han hecho países mucho más pequeños que estuvieron dentro de la unión o en su órbita, eso es una realidad, yo no sé el futuro, pero es que tu tampoco lo sabes, ahora, la realidad es la que es, punto.
> ...



Creo que no hay punto de comparación con la preparación y conocimientos que se necesitan para ser ministro de economía en China con la "facilidad" que es serlo en España. La capacidad de meter la pata ante una mala decisión de calado en economía en China es abismal que hace que en España ese puesto lo pueda llevar con éxito el secretario del secretario del ministro de economía de China. Aun así creo que es bastante más fácil tener éxito como ministro de economía en Rusia que en España.


----------



## frangelico (30 Mar 2022)

A este señor le han desahuciado o algo así? Es que sale siempre entre bares Paco, en plena calle con este frío.


----------



## SEPULTURAS AYUSO (30 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Mira, niño rata, aquí dentro iban unos niñatos como tú, muy rojeznos, creyendo que iban a darles pastelitos y flores.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004775
> 
> 
> ...



A ti sí que te dan pepinazos, bujarrón.


----------



## Teuro (30 Mar 2022)

John Orfidahl dijo:


> ¿Quien va a querer invertir en montar cualquier empresa en Rusia ahora?



Creo que hay menos riesgo en montarla en Argentina o Venezuela.


----------



## ksa100 (30 Mar 2022)

Una pregunta. Acabo de descubrir que mi vecino es nazi. ¿debo esperar que algún estado liberador mate a toda mi familia con un misil hipersónico?


----------



## visaman (30 Mar 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> macron ahora dice que no puede pagar en rublos, pero el G7 decía otra cosa. y como digo macron está para intentar conseguir una prórroga para salvar sus elecciones, sino estaría igual que alemania.
> 
> y claro que es para tener que levantar el bloqueo , pero ese bloqueo es de parte de occidente a rusia, europa puede levantar el bloqueo dentro de media hora y comprar rublos.. sino lo hace es porque no quiere.
> 
> ...



hombre ya puestos el gas argelino que le pasemos que nos lo page en rublos también


----------



## No al NOM (30 Mar 2022)

Odessa


----------



## paconan (30 Mar 2022)

Sin confirmar

Banco del Vaticano transfirió € 10 millones para comprar rublos del Banco Central de Rusia para pagar el gas: informes de los medios rusos


----------



## paconan (30 Mar 2022)

Sin confirmar

Siria llama a abandonar el dólar y está lista para discutir acuerdos en monedas nacionales con Rusia - embajador en Moscú


----------



## Von Rudel (30 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pues da igual como lo expliques que siempre aparecera un forero del año 2021 y te dirá que sacas gas de la mierda de vaca, otro poco de los pedorros que son muchos, otro poco lo pides prestado a Argelia y otro poco te lo mandan los americanas y voila ... No ha pasado nada ya tenemos de todo y ni crisis ni inflación ni nada .... La inflación de Marzo ha sido el 9,8 % y ni siquiera se han interrumpido los suministros es solamente el miedo lo que la ha provocado ... Cuando el suministro se interrumpa de verdad tendremos inflación al 20 % o más ... Facturas medias de la luz a 300 euros, llenar el deposito unos 200 euros, comprar un kilo de pescadilla 20 euros (ahora ya se ven a 15 cuando hace menos de un año era 8 euros) y aún así algun gilipollas te dirá lo que te cuento. Mi única esperanza es que bueno después de que hayamos firmado un contrato de suministro para los próximos 10 años con el lobbie del GNL sea el momento de empezar a aflojar y que las cosas vuelvan a la normalidad ... Cualquier otra cosa significará que iremos empobreciendo rapidamente durante el próximo lustro hasta niveles nunca imaginados por la mayoria.




Existe gente aqui que se traga todo.


Si puedes sacar energia de paneles solares, de las mierdas de las vacas y de lo que se te ocurra. Pero, ni en cantidad, ni en lo barato para que tu industria pueda competir contra los Chinos. Porque si españa saca un Iphone de 30.000 euros mientras China uno de 30 euros. sabemos quien no va a vender nada. Y sino vendes nada. Paro, mas gasto, estallidos sociales,etc.... y rumbo a Argentina.


Es como lo de Marruecos. Si España puede ganar a Marruecos bloqueandolo economicamente. Pero no tiene la fuerza moral, ni resistencia a intereses para hacerlo. Y con el rearme Marroqui si conquista Ceuta y Melilla, España ya no puede mantener una zona de desembarco segura, ni un puente aereo seguro.

Por eso todo militar sabe que Ceuta y Melilla estan perdidas si Marruecos ataca hoy en día. Porque saben que el gobierno Español jamas a utilizar la fuerza suficiente.


Y eso lo sabe Rusia, Occidente no va ir nunca hasta el final por Ucrania y tarde o temprano siempre tragan. Porque las democracias occidentales siempre tragan: llamese independentistas que te bajas los pantalones, llamese Podemitas o la extremaderecha. Las democracias siempre van a tragar con tal de mantener el negocio. O siempre acabara gobernando alguien que cambie un politica como vimos con Antonio Sanchez con el sahara.


----------



## kelden (30 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El capitalismo va a base de expectativas y las monedas "en teoría" representan el valor de la nación que las sustenta. El problema surge cuando hay quienes hacen trampas, que son muchos. El principal problema de la decadencia en Europa está en que el euro y su cambio respecto a otras monedas no refleja la realidad económica. De hecho hace lustros que el Renminbi debería valer más, mucho más, pero se mantiene intervenido "anormalmente bajo" con fines políticos y económicos, estas incongruencias provocan tensiones a largo plazo y terminan por reventar por la parte más débil: Inflación galopante en la moneda que estaba sobrevalorada, en este caso el euro.
> 
> *Lo de pagar en rublos cuando no son moneda franca va a traer más problemas que beneficios a Rusia, puesto que van a ser pasto de especuladores monetarios y el cambio rublo/euro se va a convertir en una montaña rusa. Sencillamente no hay suficientes rublos en el mercado y en caso de imprimir, pues va a ser peor el remedio que la enfermedad.*



No se va a convertir en nada. El Banco central ruso va a fijar un valor y si quieres bien y si no a tomar por culo. De hecho ya lo ha fijao: 1 gr. de oro 5000 rublos. Te comprqan todo el or que quieras a ese precio. Y sobre eso van a fijar la cotización.

No quereis entender que Rusia y Asia van a montar otro txiringuito financiero con otras normas. Y el nuestro y el suyo no van a estar interconectados. Hombre, es de cajón ... si llevas la pasta al santander y te la roba d. emilio ..... seguirías haciendo negocios con él?


----------



## Yomateix (30 Mar 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Por otra parte a la industria armamentistica de EEUU les va bien que Rusia aparete ser una superpotencia militar de cara a vender cacharritos para la defensa de EEUU.



En realidad ya no lo necesitan, ya lo han conseguido. Que todos los paises miembros de la Otan deban subir su presupuesto de defensa a un 2% como mínimo. De hecho tienes la noticia de hoy mismo de Pedrito Sánchez de que subir el presupuesto en armamento es algo imprescindible y que se va a hacer si o si. De hecho cuando salió la noticia hace un par de semanas lo primero que hizo fué comprarle creo que fueron helicópteros a EEUU a ver si así Biden le coge el teléfono alguna vez o acepta reunirse con el aunque sea una de cada 20 veces que se reune con otros presidentes Europeos.

Como ya se ha dicho muchas veces, el interés de EEUU en meter a Europa era evidente para todos....menos para Europa (o les da igual lo que les pase a sus ciudadanos mientras puedan tener contento a Biden) Recesión Europea que beneficia a EEUU, venta del gas por parte de EEUU al menos un 40% más caro que el Ruso (y aún más caro que el Argelino...y veremos si ese gas Ruso no termina comprando China) y encima contratazo por 10 años para seguir llevandose su parte del pastel incluso cuando esto lleve años terminado, venta de armas con la subida obligatoria en defensa (ordenada por EEUU) y de paso tapar los chanchullos de su hijo en Ucrania que había que devolver el favor a Zelensky por taparlos en su día todo lo que pudo cuando Trum pidió la información al respecto. Jugada perfecta para EEUU a costa de todos los Europeos.


----------



## No al NOM (30 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Sin confirmar
> 
> Siria llama a abandonar el dólar y está lista para discutir acuerdos en monedas nacionales con Rusia - embajador en Moscú


----------



## vil. (30 Mar 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> yo es que no entindo como la gente espera que rusia cambie de opinión.
> le han forzado occidente a hacerlo (supongo que lo tenía pensado hace tiempo, pero le han obligado a hacerlo unos años antes)... para que quiere rusia euros o dólares si después se los congelan o está sancionado y no le vende nada europa y usa?
> además, muy dado a la propaganda (como todos los líderes) no va a volver a atras, ya está decidido y si vuelve atrás sería una señal clara de debilidad.
> 
> ...



INMADUREZ... vivimos una sociedad inmadura, incapaz de asumir la realidad y que sobrevive de cuentos y escenas de medias verdades o mentiras hipócritas... un circo... mira la gente sacando fotos de todo y sus vidas y... 

Y los políticos son un reflejo...

El mejor de todos era Trump...ya me contarás... 

Ves al ruso o al chino y qué ves???

En España Sánchez... en Francia Macrón... en EE.UU un viejo con un hijo que... en fin... pero son un reflejo de la sociedad en la que viven o la sociedad que han creado que no sabría muy bien, quíen es el qué de quíen... niños a los que les van a quitar el caramelo por mal comportamiento y... PATALEAN...

"""¿Cual es el plán???... ¿qué plan???... el malo de Putin se va a enterar, le vamos a mandar un WASH y lo vamos a poner fino..."""

Si es que fue Putin el que NO SE CREÍA lo que oía ya hace unos meses y dijo aquello de si se iban a calentar con leña... pero si es ver lo de la agenda energética de 2060 de la UE y no poder parar de llorar, que quieren que los POLACOS dejen de inyectar carbón, en dónde son excedentarios, para que no contaminen y ¡¿¿LA SOLUCIÓN??!!!, GAS O ENERGIA NUCELAR; que no tienen, pero sí es verde, que hay que hoderse...


----------



## paconan (30 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Que no cunda el pánico señores alemanes, que el gas norteamircano viene marchando, literalmente, a velocidad de peatón...
> 
> *Alemania declara la “alerta temprana” ante una posible crisis de suministro de gas ruso – Reuters.*
> 09:46 || 30/03/2022



Hay mas alegrías


EL CONSEJO DE ASESORES ECONÓMICOS DEL GOBIERNO ALEMÁN DICE QUE REDUCE EL PRONÓSTICO DE CRECIMIENTO DEL PIB ALEMÁN EN 2022 DEL 4,6% AL 1,8% EL CONSEJO DE ASESORES ECONÓMICOS DEL GOBIERNO ALEMÁN DICE QUE ESPERA UNA TASA DE INFLACIÓN PROMEDIO DEL 6,1% EN 2022, 3,4% EN 2023 

*IPC alemán de Renania del Norte-Westfalia Mar +2,7% MM; +7.6% YY *El IPC de marzo de Bavaria en Alemania +2,8% el mes; +7.8% en el año *IPC de marzo de Hesse de Alemania +2,6% el mes; +8.0% en el año *IPC alemán de marzo de Brandenburgo +2,6 % mensual, +7,3 % interanual


----------



## SanRu (30 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Political Room
> 
> 
> Es mas atlantista que los que trabajan en la Otan.



A pesar de ser parciales, pensaba que tendría cierto nivel de dignidad, pero al ver que no han dicho ni pío sobre las torturas a los prisioneros rusos y sin embargo, al minuto estaban dando la noticia sobre los "envenenamientos", he dejado de seguirles y no leer nada que publiquen.


----------



## visaman (30 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> El problema no es la calefacción, ya que los centro Europeos gastan lo que no se imagina un español en calefacción, sino mantener el combustible para que su industria funcione a largo plazo. Porque si pueden tirar incluso apurando un año pero mas de eso es el suicidio. Su industria entraria a perdidas, paro, mas gasto deficit,etc.... Alemania y Europa no pueden permitirse quedarse sin gas en los proximos 5 años minimo. La industria aleman se iría a la mierda y seria comida por la Useña y China.
> 
> Y después el resto del IV Reichs: España, Italia, Portugal, Polonia,etc.... se van al guano también sin el sustento aleman.
> 
> ...



ya pero en nuestro caso dejamos de exportar telurio y exigimos que nos lo paguen en doblones de horo, entonces no se podrá hacer ni un puñetero chip. 

nos ponemos en plan potencia colonial como francia en guinea ecuatorial recuperamos al colonia y nacionalizamos los pozos de petróleo.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Octubrista (30 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> la cuestión clave no es que a Alemania le corten el gas que se jodan, la cuestión clave es como van reaccionar los mercados respecto al dólar, si derrumban el dólar se va a ver una estampida bancaria en USA de proporciones bíblicas gente intentando sacar su dinero para comprar alimentos armas y municiones antes de que no valga nada, si al reccion es virulenta y rápida debería dar lugar a una guerra civil.



El derrumbe del dólar no va a ser tal, en realidad el derrumbe del dólar es la inflación en sí (la inflación en el €, también, que son monedas complementarias).

Monedas como el dólar han estado exportando inflación a todas las demás monedas débiles, y esto desde la ruptura con el patrón oro.

Evidentemente, estamos en una fase en la que se hace un pulso para introducir otras monedas de referencia en el comercio mundial y desplazar el volumen de dólares.
Si esto sucede, la inflación también se la comerán en zonas monetarias dólar (y €), como empieza a suceder.

Que nadie espere derrumbes del dólar al modo peso argentino, etc.


----------



## coscorron (30 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Existe gente aqui que se traga todo.
> 
> 
> Si puedes sacar energia de paneles solares, de las mierdas de las vacas y de lo que se te ocurra. Pero, ni en cantidad, ni en lo barato para que tu industria pueda competir contra los Chinos. Porque si españa saca un Iphone de 30.000 euros mientras China uno de 30 euros. sabemos quien no va a vender nada. Y sino vendes nada. Paro, mas gasto, estallidos sociales,etc.... y rumbo a Argentina.
> ...



Efectivamente así que esperemos que el lobbie yanki se de por satisfechos con el carísimo acuerdo de suministro de gas hasta 2030 que hemos firmado y por el que nos suministrarán unos 85 bcm de los 400 bcm que consume Europa quitandole sobre todo unos 50 bcm a los rusos, con el incremento en gastos de armamento que supondrá bonitos contratos para su industria de armamentos y que los rusos no esten muy enfadados y no les de por directamente sustituirnos como clientes y buscar otros mercados buenos, bonitos y baratos que los tiene cerca ....


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (30 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> la cuestión clave no es que a Alemania le corten el gas que se jodan, la cuestión clave es como van reaccionar los mercados respecto al dólar, si derrumban el dólar se va a ver una estampida bancaria en USA de proporciones bíblicas gente intentando sacar su dinero para comprar alimentos armas y municiones antes de que no valga nada, si al reccion es virulenta y rápida debería dar lugar a una guerra civil.



Guerra civil, no .... Pero un caos social si que es posible en USA. Pronto veremos a gente atada a las farolas o colgada de los árboles ....  

Imagínate a todos los rednecks ultraderechistas de Trump, que básicamente están hechos de la misma pasta que los azovitas, con sus fusiles automáticos por las calles ...


----------



## paconan (30 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> 1 gr. de oro 5000 rublos.



Creo que es por onza de oro, unos 30grs


----------



## Pepejosé (30 Mar 2022)

Nada que no se sepa en burbuja... pero un vídeo muy útil por si alguien quiere iluminar a familiares o amigos.
Ojo! puede desaparecer muy pronto del yotube.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (30 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El payaso ukronazi hablo.
> 
> 
> Zelensky dijo que no habrá concesiones territoriales a Rusia: Crimea y Donbass deben ser ucranianos
> ...



Unas negociaciones que podrían finalizar con un acuerdo.

Un acuerdo que Zelenski lleva días manifestando que someterá a la aprobación del parlamento y a referéndum.

Complicado.


----------



## kelden (30 Mar 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> Una pregunta. Acabo de descubrir que mi vecino es nazi. ¿debo esperar que algún estado liberador mate a toda mi familia con un misil hipersónico?



Que tu vecino sea nazi no es problema. Simplemente tendrás una basura humana como vecino. El problema es que vecino llegue a ministro de un gobierno nazi. O apatrulle la ciudad haciendo cosas de nazis impunemente. Entonces si, cambia de piso.  Por lo menos en Ucrania. Aquí tengo mis dudas de que sea necesario. En Madrid, por eejmplo, igual lo hacen hijo predilecto de la ciudad ...


----------



## kelden (30 Mar 2022)

A esos dos había que mandarlos a ellos. Pero como pueden ser tan hijoputas?


----------



## vil. (30 Mar 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> Una pregunta. Acabo de descubrir que mi vecino es nazi. ¿debo esperar que algún estado liberador mate a toda mi familia con un misil hipersónico?



Te hago una sugerencia, corta el ICP general de tu casa y veta mirar el contador eléctrico, si hay consumo, quiere decir que además de Nazi anda jodiendo tu electricidad... llama a tu compañía eléctrica y pon denuncia... pero una cosa puedes tener clara, vas a pagar tú la factura, que la compañia eléctrica sino te corta la conexión... 

Suele suceder, no creas...


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Mar 2022)

Vídeo de cómo puede estar la cosa…cada uno pone los datos que puede o quiere…


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (30 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El capitalismo va a base de expectativas y las monedas "en teoría" representan el valor de la nación que las sustenta. El problema surge cuando hay quienes hacen trampas, que son muchos. El principal problema de la decadencia en Europa está en que el euro y su cambio respecto a otras monedas no refleja la realidad económica. De hecho hace lustros que el Renminbi debería valer más, mucho más, pero se mantiene intervenido "anormalmente bajo" con fines políticos y económicos, estas incongruencias provocan tensiones a largo plazo y terminan por reventar por la parte más débil: Inflación galopante en la moneda que estaba sobrevalorada, en este caso el euro.
> 
> Lo de pagar en rublos cuando no son moneda franca va a traer más problemas que beneficios a Rusia, puesto que van a ser pasto de especuladores monetarios y el cambio rublo/euro se va a convertir en una montaña rusa. Sencillamente no hay suficientes rublos en el mercado y en caso de imprimir, pues va a ser peor el remedio que la enfermedad.



Hay que pensar también que Rusia está haciendo movimientos para ligar el valor de su moneda al oro también. Es decir, no es tan sencillo y hay muchos factores.

A mí ya me queda claro que quieren huir del euro y del dólar, precisamente porque ya no son fiables. Empezaron a hacerlo hace tiempo, pero ahora ya es un sálvese quien pueda y lo están haciendo muchos más países. Por tanto, va a ser inestabilidad para todos, incluyendo dólar y euro. Se acabaron los tiempos tranquilos.

Por otra parte, yo creo realmente que ahora mismo a Rusia le interesa más que Europa negocie y levante algunas restricciones, más que el hecho de que les paguen en rublos.

De hecho, si se emperrasen mucho en eso, tendrían que tener cuidado, porque una forma de hacerles daño sería operar para que el rublo se convierta en una moneda demasiado fuerte, de manera que quienes importan materias primas rusas tengan problemas para comprarles porque para ellos es más caro. Y eso sí que haría pupa porque entonces más de uno igual tenía que comprar a otros.

Pero seguro que también tiene consecuencias para nosotros, además de que no me creo que eso no lo sepan los rusos y tengan algo pensado.


----------



## numan (30 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El shaker es un poco entusiasta ....
> 
> Lo cierto es que militarmente ganaron la guerra el segundo día y desde entonces está jugando el gato con el ratón. Yo tengo un gato y cuando caza algún bicho se pega horas y horas enredando con el hasta que se muere. Muchas veces ni lo mata él, se le muere y el bicho le da con la pata para ver si resucita y seguir con la diversión. Pues esto es parecido.



Si, parece que no tiene abuela, pero hay que reconocer que la famosa columna de 64km de vehículos de desguace, para dar susto, es la monda lironda

Enviado desde mi U PULSE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Trajanillo (30 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Funcionario de la presidencia francesa: el pres. Macron le dijo a Putin que el pago de los contratos de gas en rublos no es posible*
> 18:59 || 29/03/2022



Pues si Rusia no se baja los pantalones, que está por ver que mantenga el órdago que yo ya no me fio de nadie, entonces si no es posible tampoco tendrán gas y si esto es así veremos cuan gallitos son los galos, germanos y el resto de la tropa...


----------



## vladimirovich (30 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1005249
> 
> 
> Viviendas bombardeadas en Doneskt por las fuerzas militares ucranianas.



Es lo que tiene que el ejercito Dmitry de mierda se haya dedicado a atacar el norte de Ucrania (Kiev, Chernigov y Sumy, zonas ucras) en su roadshow a ninguna parte en vez de actuar en el Dumbass donde los ucros siguen posicionados a 10 km del centro de Donetks, osea el mismo punto donde estaban al principio de la brillante operacion Z.

Ahora a ver si la chatarra sovietica que les queda con sus tripulaciones daguestanies son capaces de llegar al Dumbass, que me da a mi que son muchos km para esos trastos y ya son pocas las ganas de morir que les quedan a los ruskis que han sobrevivido a la debacle de las 5 primeras semanas de la operacion Z de Zoquetes.


----------



## Honkler (30 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pues da igual como lo expliques que siempre aparecera un forero del año 2021 y te dirá que sacas gas de la mierda de vaca, otro poco de los pedorros que son muchos, otro poco lo pides prestado a Argelia y otro poco te lo mandan los americanas y voila ... No ha pasado nada ya tenemos de todo y ni crisis ni inflación ni nada .... La inflación de Marzo ha sido el 9,8 % y ni siquiera se han interrumpido los suministros es solamente el miedo lo que la ha provocado ... Cuando el suministro se interrumpa de verdad tendremos inflación al 20 % o más ... Facturas medias de la luz a 300 euros, llenar el deposito unos 200 euros, comprar un kilo de pescadilla 20 euros (ahora ya se ven a 15 cuando hace menos de un año era 8 euros) y aún así algun gilipollas te dirá lo que te cuento. Mi única esperanza es que bueno después de que hayamos firmado un contrato de suministro para los próximos 10 años con el lobbie del GNL sea el momento de empezar a aflojar y que las cosas vuelvan a la normalidad ... Cualquier otra cosa significará que iremos empobreciendo rapidamente durante el próximo lustro hasta niveles nunca imaginados por la mayoria.



La gente vive en los mundos de yupi. Eso lo tengo clarísimo desde hace años, la gran mayoría no tiene idea de por donde le da el aire. Por no mencionar la cultura económica del español medio, a niveles de cuñadismo premium


----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)

Ojo
Ojo.

Alemania pagará el gas en rublos.

Jo jo jo.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (30 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> +18
> 
> 
> De estas situaciones suelen salir los mejores cirujanos.
> ...



En la segunda guerra mundial los medicos del ejercito que estaban en primera línea de fuego, hicieron avances en cirugía vascular acojonantes más que nada porque tenían que innovar, en las guerras la cirujía y traumatología avanzan una barbaridad. 
Menudos huevos le echaban estar operando con cañozos al lado.


----------



## Arraki (30 Mar 2022)

Traducido del ruso:

Imágenes más detalladas de la sesión informativa del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, con la división destruida del sistema de defensa aérea S-300 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.



Coste unitario 125-150 millones de $ en 2009


----------



## vil. (30 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Existe gente aqui que se traga todo.
> 
> 
> Si puedes sacar energia de paneles solares, de las mierdas de las vacas y de lo que se te ocurra. Pero, ni en cantidad, ni en lo barato para que tu industria pueda competir contra los Chinos. Porque si españa saca un Iphone de 30.000 euros mientras China uno de 30 euros. sabemos quien no va a vender nada. Y sino vendes nada. Paro, mas gasto, estallidos sociales,etc.... y rumbo a Argentina.
> ...



Llamas tragar a SER CONSECUENTE... no se puede con vuestra INFANTILIZACIÓN...

A ver a Marruecos le acaban de soltar un PRESTAMO bestial desde el fondo monetario, uno de los mayores JAMAS VISTOS... y el bueno de MOHAMED lo va a invertir en el Tio Sam y armas... 

Ser consecuente es ENTENDER QUÍEN está financiando el asunto y qué rumbo va a tomar el tema... un día el bueno de Mohamed va a tener que pagar el desmadre de préstamo que se ha inyectado en vena... mirará a un lado u otro, pues ellos no tienen esa pasta, que si la tuviesen para que pedir un préstamo e inevitablemente encontrará que pagarlo sugiere ir a otro lugar a buscar... pero claro CON QUÍEN TE ENFRENTAS, con MOHAMED o con quíen financia a MOHAMED???... puedes enfrentarte a Tio Sam, que es el verdadero precursor de ese desmadre que va a acontecer sí o sí????... desde luego que no, pero... pero... ¿puedes tener políticas que hagan la guerra sin hacer la guerra???, pues sí, qué es hoy lo que realmente tendrías que estar haciendo con respeto de Marruecos???, quizás apuntalar al FRENTE POLISARIO????, quizás apuntalar fuertemente a Argelia, el cual es tu principal suministrador de gas???... quizás acercarte bastante más a Rusia y los rusos como advertencia y equidistarte de los europeos, FRANCIA incluida, no olvidemos qué intereses también tiene???, quizás acercarte sin disimulo a IRAN; para recordar a los amigos israelies que no nos olvidamos de nada???...

O quizás nos sugieres que entremos en guerra con Marruecos comprando ellos y nosotros armas al Tio Sam????

Qué nos aconsejarías tú????


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ojo
> Ojo.
> 
> Alemania pagará el gas en rublos.
> ...



Rusia va a por el dólar y el euro…es ya una guerra económica con todo…
Los autores de la iniciativa propusieron vincular el coste de la unidad con el oro y los metales preciosos disponibles para los países participantes. El tipo de cambio dependerá del precio medio ponderado de los recursos en el mercado mundial.




__





 Cargando…






ria.ru





Intentan pegar una patada a la impresora de colorines…


----------



## Honkler (30 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ojo
> Ojo.
> 
> Alemania pagará el gas en rublos.
> ...



Empieza el sálvese quien pueda  . En menos de un mes no habrá ni sanciones ni pollas en vinagre. Hay que ser pragmáticos, Ucrania ya es historia y el circo debe continuar.


----------



## Trajanillo (30 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ojo
> Ojo.
> 
> Alemania pagará el gas en rublos.
> ...



Es lo que tiene estar cogido por los cojones.


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (30 Mar 2022)

Muy interesante y relevante twit. Porque, de hecho, si nos fijamos cronológicamente, todo se puso en marcha cuando Alemania anunció que no se iba a abrir el NordStream2. Antes de eso, había un tira y afloja, pero las cosas no se salían de madre. Creo que es en ese momento cuando Rusia comprendió que el comercio con Europa estaba herido de muerte y que era cuestión de tiempo que les dejasen tirados.

Yo estoy convencido de que, si no se hubiese hecho ese anuncio y se hubiese negociado, todo esto se podría haber evitado. Que hubieran llegado a un acuerdo con Rusia de tener algo tipo cascos azules (entre europeos y rusos) en el Donbass para garantizar que no se harían barrabasadas, y cumplir los acuerdos de Minsk (si no totalmente, parcialmente).

Pero no, el canciller metió la pata. Me gustaría saber qué opinan, en general, los alemanes de todo esto.


----------



## Bartleby (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (30 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El capitalismo va a base de expectativas y las monedas "en teoría" representan el valor de la nación que las sustenta. El problema surge cuando hay quienes hacen trampas, que son muchos. El principal problema de la decadencia en Europa está en que el euro y su cambio respecto a otras monedas no refleja la realidad económica. De hecho hace lustros que el Renminbi debería valer más, mucho más, pero se mantiene intervenido "anormalmente bajo" con fines políticos y económicos, estas incongruencias provocan tensiones a largo plazo y terminan por reventar por la parte más débil: Inflación galopante en la moneda que estaba sobrevalorada, en este caso el euro.
> 
> Lo de pagar en rublos cuando no son moneda franca va a traer más problemas que beneficios a Rusia, puesto que van a ser pasto de especuladores monetarios y el cambio rublo/euro se va a convertir en una montaña rusa. Sencillamente no hay suficientes rublos en el mercado y en caso de imprimir, pues va a ser peor el remedio que la enfermedad.



Creo, no soy experto, que es el rublo el que esta anormalmente bajo, si con Yeltsin el rubo estaba a USD/RUB a 30, la entrada del FMI gracias al economista "fugado" de Rusia y asesor de Putin salto a 60 - 80 rublos, la inflación nos la comeremos si o si.


----------



## Arraki (30 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> +18
> 
> 
> De estas situaciones suelen salir los mejores cirujanos.
> ...



No parece que le estén haciendo una cirugía, más bien están taponando y luego le hacen una exploración para evaluar posibles lesiones ocultas tras la ropa y la sangre. Tiene toda la pinta de ser un herido por metralla ya que presenta lesiones en el pecho pero en principio no parece que revistan gravedad. La sangre es muy escandalosa y puede dar una idea equivocada de las lesiones. Yo a ojo y por lo que se ve en el vídeo, apostaría por una herida de consideración a la altura del húmero.


----------



## No al NOM (30 Mar 2022)

__





Michael Hudson: "La guerra es contra Europa y Alemania"


Michael Hudson: "La guerra no es contra Rusia ni contra Ucrania; la guerra es contra Europa y Alemania" "Tendremos un camino neoliberal financiado por la deuda en Europa y Norteamérica, y tendrás un camino de capitalismo industrial evolucionando hacia el socialismo en China y la Iniciativa...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (30 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Así está la secta???  hostia los Jefes como aprietan


----------



## Arraki (30 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ojo
> Ojo.
> 
> Alemania pagará el gas en rublos.
> ...



Ostia menuda arrastrada.


----------



## Von Rudel (30 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> ya pero en nuestro caso dejamos de exportar telurio y exigimos que nos lo paguen en doblones de horo, entonces no se podrá hacer ni un puñetero chip.
> 
> nos ponemos en plan potencia colonial como francia en guinea ecuatorial recuperamos al colonia y nacionalizamos los pozos de petróleo.




España en el mundo del mañana postdominio del Imperio Anglosionista solo tiene dos alternativas.


1-Irse de Europa y abrir la via Hispana. Intentando volver a una especie de unificación del mundo Hispano o de Iberia. Intentando ser la base industrial cientifica para el despegue del continente Hispano. Eso si con muchas posibilidades de salir mar y acabar siendo un estercolero multadocaribeño. O acabar siendo el nuevo imperio Talasocratico.

2-Irse con alemania y ser una provincia del IV Reichs actual, con una nueva Europa independiente que se vaya a un nuevo nacionalismo etnicismo. En el que este asociado de alguna manera con rusia. Seremos cola de raton.


Creo que esos son los futuros a los que vamos o podemos ir. El Imperio Anglosionista esta en retroceso y se centrara en intentar mantener el dominio maritimo.


----------



## Teuro (30 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> PIB de EE UU en el ano 2000 ----------- 10 trillones de $
> PIB de Rusia en el ano 2000 ------------ 250 mil millones de $
> 
> En el ano 2000 la economia de EE UU era *40 VECES* mas grande que la economia de Rusia
> ...



La del año 2000 no es representativa. Si quieres mejores balances tienes que en 1986 el PIB de la URSS era más del 50% del de EEUU.


----------



## Argentium (30 Mar 2022)

Las sanciones económicas hacen crujir la economía Rusa, esa que es apenas una gasolinera...

*Asesor del gobierno alemán ve riesgo (yo diría **certeza**, pero quien soy yo frente al vasallo gobierno **alemán**?)sustancial de recesión.*
11:21 || 30/03/2022


----------



## Seronoser (30 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> El problema no es la calefacción, ya que los centro Europeos gastan lo que no se imagina un español en calefacción, sino mantener el combustible para que su industria funcione a largo plazo. Porque si pueden tirar incluso apurando un año pero mas de eso es el suicidio. Su industria entraria a perdidas, paro, mas gasto deficit,etc.... Alemania y Europa no pueden permitirse quedarse sin gas en los proximos 5 años minimo. La industria aleman se iría a la mierda y seria comida por la Useña y China.
> 
> Y después el resto del IV Reichs: España, Italia, Portugal, Polonia,etc.... se van al guano también sin el sustento aleman.
> 
> ...



Siendo cierto, lo que entiende el populacho es el precio del gas en su casa.
Que una industria no tenga gas le importa 0 a Paco y a Charo, pero que no puedan poner la calefacción estando a -5 grados fuera, lo entienden perfectamente.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> No parece que le estén haciendo una cirugía, más bien están taponando y luego le hacen una exploración para evaluar posibles lesiones ocultas tras la ropa y la sangre. Tiene toda la pinta de ser un herido por metralla ya que presenta lesiones en el pecho pero en principio no parece que revistan gravedad. La sangre es muy escandalosa y puede dar una idea equivocada de las lesiones. Yo a ojo y por lo que se ve en el vídeo, apostaría por una herida de consideración a la altura del húmero.



No le hacen cirugía, le están estabilizando como pueden, cortando hemorragia y suero para hemodinámica.
Creo que herida de bala entre hombro y húmero con afectación arteria axilar. Color de cara muy blanquecina puede indicar baja tensión por bajo riego sanguíneo.


----------



## Arraki (30 Mar 2022)

Sobre la notica de que Alemania aceptará pagar el gas en rublos, he entrado en la página web de la agencia Tass y de momento no consigo encontrar la noticia


----------



## Seronoser (30 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Sin confirmar
> 
> Banco del Vaticano transfirió € 10 millones para comprar rublos del Banco Central de Rusia para pagar el gas: informes de los medios rusos



El papa masón no va a quedarse sin sus 23 graditos, para poder ver a los niños desfilar casi desnudos por la Sede


----------



## Argentium (30 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Como ha salido el dato de inflación? @Argentium .......



Perdón @Caronte el barquero , recién lo veo, voy unas 500 paginas atrás y subiendo¡¡¡ imposible seguir el ritmo¡¡¡ Voy a salto de mata¡¡ Como dirían los burbujos, brotallll

*El IPC español se sitúa en el 9,8% (previsión 8%, anterior 7,6%)*
09:14 || 30/03/2022


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (30 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Hay mas alegrías
> 
> 
> EL CONSEJO DE ASESORES ECONÓMICOS DEL GOBIERNO ALEMÁN DICE QUE REDUCE EL PRONÓSTICO DE CRECIMIENTO DEL PIB ALEMÁN EN 2022 DEL 4,6% AL 1,8% EL CONSEJO DE ASESORES ECONÓMICOS DEL GOBIERNO ALEMÁN DICE QUE ESPERA UNA TASA DE INFLACIÓN PROMEDIO DEL 6,1% EN 2022, 3,4% EN 2023
> ...



Solo llevamos un mes, y ya vemos que la rusofobia le va a salir bien cara a Europa


----------



## No al NOM (30 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



El caso es muy bizarro, si a eso le sumas que los Ucronazis están vetando a esos idiotas españoles al considerar que parecen "personajes sacados de torrente" palabras textuales. Al final te das cuenta o confirmas lo que ya pensabas de quién maneja el mundo y quiénes cada país, gobierno, partidos.

Aquí está todo comprado y como sabemos hay miles de billones en juego


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (30 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Sobre la notica de que Alemania aceptará pagar el gas en rublos, he entrado en la página web de la agencia Tass y de momento no consigo encontrar la noticia



Si confirmas la exclusiva, me citas.


----------



## Arraki (30 Mar 2022)

Parece la llegada de los prisioneros ucranianos a los que les obligaron a cantar el viva ucrania dentro de rusia.

No puedo sino denunciar que a estos prisioneros se les golpee y se les haga cantar mierdas. En el momento en el que son prisioneros deberían de estar protegidos en todo momento. Creo que son milicianos y no regulares, pero creo que este tipo de cosas deberían de estar controladas.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Mar 2022)

rusos haciendo cosas rusas


----------



## EGO (30 Mar 2022)

Lo de tener que comprar en rublos...son los rusos metiendose ellos mismos en la trampa para osos.A ver como la sortean.

Ya deben estar los grandes tiburones como Soros planeando la estrategia con sus traders para dejarle el ojete a Putin tan rojo como se lo dejo a los ingleses en 1992.









Miércoles Negro - Cómo George Soros Intentó Quebrar la Libra


George Soros se ha hizo famoso por quebrar la libra, pero ¿cómo lo hizo y, podría volver a suceder? Descubre las respuestas en este artículo.




blog.earn2trade.com




.


----------



## visaman (30 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> España en el mundo del mañana postdominio del Imperio Anglosionista solo tiene dos alternativas.
> 
> 
> 1-Irse de Europa y abrir la via Hispana. Intentando volver a una especie de unificación del mundo Hispano o de Iberia. Intentando ser la base industrial cientifica para el despegue del continente Hispano. Eso si con muchas posibilidades de salir mar y acabar siendo un estercolero multadocaribeño. O acabar siendo el nuevo imperio Talasocratico.
> ...



difícil lo veo se están haciendo pruebas de drones submarinos suicidas usando Citroën Xara Picasso reconvertidos en mini submarinos hasta arriba de explosivos llenos.


----------



## Billy Ray (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Sobre la notica de que Alemania aceptará pagar el gas en rublos, he entrado en la página web de la agencia Tass y de momento no consigo encontrar la noticia



Correcto, habrá que cogerlo con pinzas


----------



## kelden (30 Mar 2022)

numan dijo:


> Si, parece que no tiene abuela, pero hay que reconocer que la famosa columna de 64km de vehículos de desguace, para dar susto, es la monda lironda
> 
> Enviado desde mi U PULSE mediante Tapatalk



Fíjate si tienen ganada la guerra que se pegan el lujazo de tener 60 kms de vehículos parados en medio del campo sin que los destuya nadie.


----------



## No al NOM (30 Mar 2022)

Se niegan a aceptar los euros por la perdida en el cambio de moneda o por tocar los cojones a los satanist? El tema gas /Alemania


----------



## Teuro (30 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Buen razonamiento. Pero te aviso que SI LA TIENEN. Se llama "*paneslavismo*" y es un concepto "nacionailsta" de la vieja escuela (primero nosotros, tenemos una misión histórica, etc.).
> 
> Básicamente tendría que ser el "*hispanismo*", que hemos perdido (pero que más o menos existió durante el Franquismo para que tengas una idea aproximada).



Nacionalismo puro y duro. Es como los moros: Allá donde cagó un seguidor de Alá es tierra del islam. Pues lo mismo para los eslavos, allá donde un eslavo clavó una pica es ruso. Si en España tuviéramos la misma idea ya estaríamos planificando una "operación especial de desnazificación" de California y Texas.


----------



## vil. (30 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ojo
> Ojo.
> 
> Alemania pagará el gas en rublos.
> ...



Atención con la noticia... hay que confirmarla, porque sería muy seria... máxime si ayer MACRON le dijo a PUTIN que no podían pagar y... esta mañana Alemania pasa de MACRON... sería un desastre de proporciones dantescas...

Ahora el rublo hace un rato que se está fortaleciendo, imagino que todo el mundo está desesperado por confirmar... en fin...

Nueva jornada histórica...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## paconan (30 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Sobre la notica de que Alemania aceptará pagar el gas en rublos, he entrado en la página web de la agencia Tass y de momento no consigo encontrar la noticia



yo he encontrado esta en la que dicen que no lo aceptan
con un 25% de la capacidad de almacenamiento, van a tener problemas muy pronto

*Alemania: No se aceptará ningún incumplimiento del contrato de gas por parte de Rusia*

El ministro alemán de Economía, Robert Habeck, ha dicho el miércoles: "*Alemania no aceptará ningún incumplimiento del contrato de gas por parte de Rusia*", según informa Reuters.

Habeck ha agregado que el gobierno alemán creará un *grupo de trabajo de crisis para monitorear el suministro de gas*.

*Comentarios adicionales*


> Las medidas de crisis del gas son *preventivas*.
> Se insta a los consumidores y a las empresas a *reducir el consumo de gas*.
> Se tomaron las medidas de crisis *después de que Rusia exigiera el pago del gas en rublos*.
> El almacenamiento de gas alemán está a una capacidad de alrededor del 25%.
> ...











Alemania: No se aceptará ningún incumplimiento del contrato de gas por parte de Rusia


El ministro alemán de Economía, Robert Habeck, ha dicho el miércoles: "Alemania no aceptará ningún incumplimiento del contrato de gas por parte de Rus




www.fxstreet.es


----------



## kelden (30 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> España en el mundo del mañana postdominio del Imperio Anglosionista solo tiene dos alternativas.
> 
> 
> 1-Irse de Europa y abrir la via Hispana. Intentando volver a una especie de unificación del mundo Hispano o de Iberia. Intentando ser la base industrial cientifica para el despegue del continente Hispano. Eso si con muchas posibilidades de salir mar y acabar siendo un estercolero multadocaribeño. O acabar siendo el nuevo imperio Talasocratico.
> ...



Los problemas de España son dos, fundamentalmente de orden interno:

Uno, sus clases dirigentes. La configuración del Estado crea las elites que se instalan en sus nichos (económicos, militares, judiciales, poliíticos, etc...etc..) y son persistentes de generación en generación. Dos, su ideología oficial, ultranacionalismo español, que lo impregna todo.

¿Solución? Modelo suízo. Total soberanía para sus partes, una administración federal que funciona desideologizada y una vez eliminada la alimentación, el parásito se muere solo. Fíjate si el parásito lo tiene claro que cada vez que se intenta ir en esta dirección se desata el infierno.

La otra alternativa es que, antes o después, se desintegre.

Si realmente se le da vía a la opción 1, no creo que nadie quiera la opción 2. Pero no nos engañemos, esto es como el perro del hortelano, y por accidente la opción 1 no va a suceder. La otra, se bordea continuamente y es cuestión de tiempo.


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (30 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> rusos haciendo cosas rusas



Una tradición muy rusa lo de violar borracho a las mujeres.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (30 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Sobre la notica de que Alemania aceptará pagar el gas en rublos, he entrado en la página web de la agencia Tass y de momento no consigo encontrar la noticia



La única noticia de la agencia TASS al respecto dice exactamente lo contrario:

https://tass.ru/ekonomika/14224173

BERLÍN, 30 de marzo. /TASS/. Las autoridades alemanas han puesto en marcha un plan de emergencia en caso de que Rusia corte el suministro de energía.

El vicecanciller alemán, ministro de Economía y Protección del Clima, Robert Habek, hizo esta declaración en una rueda de prensa celebrada el miércoles en Berlín.

"Ha habido una serie de declaraciones por parte de Rusia de que si esto [el pago de la energía en rublos] no se produce, se cortará el suministro. Para prepararnos para una situación así, he anunciado esta mañana el primer nivel de alerta de la directiva sobre el gas", dijo Habek. Señaló que el plan de emergencia tiene tres niveles, el primero de los cuales está en cuestión.

"Se trata de controlar la situación", explicó. El ministro dijo que durante esta etapa se está creando un cuartel general de crisis dentro de la agencia.

Al mismo tiempo, Habek señaló que "actualmente no hay problemas de suministro de gas". "No obstante, debemos intensificar las precauciones para estar preparados en caso de una escalada por parte de Rusia", afirmó el jefe del Ministerio de Economía alemán. "El centro de crisis está analizando y evaluando la situación del abastecimiento para, si es necesario, tomar medidas adicionales para aumentar la seguridad del suministro", concluyó el ministro.

Seguridad del suministro

*Alemania no pagará por el gas natural suministrado por Rusia en rublos e incumplirá así los contratos existentes, dijo Habek: "No aceptamos el incumplimiento de los contratos privados [de suministro de energía]. Me alegro de que las empresas vean la situación de la misma manera" (LOL), dijo. Habek recordó que los países del G7 habían rechazado anteriormente la posibilidad de pagar los recursos energéticos rusos en rublos.*

Al mismo tiempo, el ministro de Economía alemán subrayó que la seguridad del suministro energético de Alemania está garantizada y que las instalaciones de almacenamiento de gas están ya al 25% de su capacidad. De momento no hay interrupciones de suministro", dijo. - "Puedo decir que las instalaciones de almacenamiento están llenas en un 25% en este momento. "Hasta ahora se han respetado los contratos de suministro", concluyó Habek.

Además, añadió que para mantener un suministro energético ininterrumpido, "a partir de ahora todos los consumidores de gas -desde las empresas hasta los hogares- están también obligados a reducir su consumo al máximo". Al mismo tiempo, el ministerio aclaró que los comerciantes y proveedores, los operadores de redes troncales y de distribución están adoptando medidas "basadas en el mercado" para garantizar el suministro energético del país, que, por ejemplo, incluyen la flexibilidad en la adquisición, el uso de instalaciones de almacenamiento de gas y la optimización de los flujos de carga.

Anteriormente, el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin dio instrucciones para cambiar los pagos por el suministro de gas a los países no amigos a rublos. Dijo que Rusia se negaría a aceptar el pago de esos contratos en monedas comprometidas, incluidos los dólares y los euros. El portavoz de la presidencia rusa, Dmitry Peskov, dijo el lunes a los periodistas que Moscú estaba trabajando en los detalles del suministro de gas a los países no amigos en rublos, pero si Europa se niega a pagar en moneda rusa, Moscú no hará obras de caridad y suministrará gas a Europa de forma gratuita.


----------



## Billy Ray (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (30 Mar 2022)

COSAS CHULÍSIMAS


----------



## Andr3ws (30 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



No estoy vacunado, no puedo ir. No vaya a llevarles el Covic a esa pobre gente.


----------



## Billy Ray (30 Mar 2022)

_JUST IN - Alemania activa la primera etapa del plan de emergencia del gas para asegurar el suministro. El vicecanciller Habeck hace un llamamiento a los consumidores: ahorren energía. _


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Scardanelli (30 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> rusos haciendo cosas rusas



Esto es lo que ha hecho la horda turcochina "liberadora" toda la puta vida. Es que no saben hacer otra cosa. Artillería, masacrar a sus propios soldados, vodka y violaciones.


----------



## No al NOM (30 Mar 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


>



Jajajjajaja y España con Sánchez haciendo el ridículo, regalando el Sáhara a Marruecos y a sus ciudadanos a su suerte y comprando gas más caro a Usa. Que puta locura. Esto es una demolición controlada, o caballo de Troya. Llamadlo cómo queráis


----------



## Scardanelli (30 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



Orban, otro mamarracho al servicio de Putin que va a salir de esta escaldado.


----------



## No al NOM (30 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Esto es lo que ha hecho la horda turcochina "liberadora" toda la puta vida. Es que no saben hacer otra cosa. Artillería, masacrar a sus propios soldados, vodka y violaciones.



Desde 2009 # @Scardanelli para ser un mongolo

Al ignore


----------



## alfonbass (30 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Los problemas de España son dos, fundamentalmente de orden interno:
> 
> Uno, sus clases dirigentes. La configuración del Estado crea las elites que se instalan en sus nichos (económicos, militares, judiciales, poliíticos, etc...etc..) y son persistentes de generación en generación. Dos, su ideología oficial, ultranacionalismo español, que lo impregna todo.
> 
> ...




Tienes fiebre? por qué estoy de acuerdo contigo?


----------



## ransomraff (30 Mar 2022)

Hacer referencia a lo que pone en contratos pre-guerra es muy ridículo, da vergüenza ajena como argumento.


----------



## Argentium (30 Mar 2022)

*Grecia celebrará reunión de emergencia el miércoles sobre el pago de gas en rublos.*
11:14 || 30/03/2022


----------



## josema82 (30 Mar 2022)

Pozi


estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Este hoy en Chequia. Mejor que esto para ya.*
> 
> 
> 
> Pero miren....que hacen todos estos aquí ahora?



Dejar claro a EU que no se paga en Rublos nada de energia


----------



## MagicPep (30 Mar 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Ya deben estar los grandes tiburones como Soros planeando la estrategia con sus traders para dejarle el ojete a Putin tan rojo como se lo dejo a los ingleses en 1992.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jo, tio... Soros siempre ha robado a los desgraciados, como tu y como yo.

si hubiera metido mano al dinero de los importantes le habrian cortado la cabeza hace decadas... Rusia, China etc estan fuera de su peso por mucho


----------



## Teuro (30 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * La infantería y la artillería ya no son determinantes en las guerras.



Han sido sustituidas por Twitter y Telegram.


----------



## Bartleby (30 Mar 2022)

Vamos a ver cómo informan en China sobre el conflicto.


----------



## Seronoser (30 Mar 2022)

Lonchafinistachamberi dijo:


> Una tradición muy rusa lo de violar borracho a las mujeres.



Confirmado: tu padre violó a su hermana, tras pimplarse dos botellas de vodka.
Y así, llegaste tú a este mundo cruel


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (30 Mar 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Jajajjajaja y España con Sánchez haciendo el ridículo, regalando el Sáhara a Marruecos y a sus ciudadanos a su suerte y comprando gas más caro a Usa. Que puta locura. Esto es una demolición controlada, o caballo de Troya. Llamadlo cómo queráis











Cientos de gasolineras disparan sus precios tras conocer la bonificación de 20 céntimos por litro


El anuncio del Gobierno sobre la extensión de la bonificación en el precio de los carburantes a toda la población tuvo este martes una rápida respuesta en cientos de estaciones...




www.elmundo.es




*Cientos de gasolineras disparan sus precios tras conocer la bonificación de 20 céntimos por litro*
Un gran número de estaciones aplicó este martes subidas superiores a los cinco céntimos por litro en medio de la incertidumbre desatada el lunes por el anuncio de Sánchez





Una mujer llena el depósito de su coche en una gasolinera de Madrid. 





__





El IPC pulveriza récords y roza los dos dígitos al situarse en el 9,8% en marzo, la tasa más alta desde 1985


La inflación se quedó al filo de los dos dígitos en España en el mes de marzo, en el que los precios subieron un 9,8% en comparación con el mismo mes de 2021, un incremento...




www.elmundo.es




INFLACIÓN
*El IPC pulveriza récords y roza los dos dígitos al situarse en el 9,8% en marzo, la tasa más alta desde 1985*

ALEJANDRA OLCESE
@AlejandraOlcese
Actualizado Miércoles, 30 marzo 2022 - 09:03
Ver 206 comentarios
Los precios que se encontraron las familias en marzo fueron un 3% más altos que los que vieron en febrero





Gasolinera en Madrid
Ángel Navarrete
MUNDO

La *inflación se quedó al filo de los dos dígitos *en España en el mes de *marzo*, en el que *los precios subieron un 9,8% *en comparación con el mismo mes de 2021, un *incremento récord desde mayo de 1985 *que estuvo impulsado por el encarecimiento del gas, la electricidad y los carburantes y como consecuencia de la guerra en Ucrania.
Según ha adelantado este miércoles el Instituto Nacional de Estadística y tendrá que confirmar más adelante, el Índice de Precios al Consumo (IPC) aumentó 2,2 puntos en marzo respecto a febrero y llegó a niveles no vistos desde mayo del 85, en que los precios subieron en España un 9,9%, mientras que *la inflación subyacente* -que no tiene en cuenta el precio de los productos energéticos ni de los alimentos frescos- se sitúo en el *3,4%, *la más alta desde septiembre de 2008.
Con este nuevo aumento, en lo que va de año el IPC general se sitúa en un* promedio mensual del 7,8% en 2022.*
El dato de marzo, en caso de confirmarse, supera el que habían previsto servicios de estudios como *Funcas*, que esperaba que la inflación alcanzara su máximo este mes con *un 8,6%.
La inflación empezó su senda ascendente en el verano de 2021* pero ha alcanzado cotas muy elevadas desde diciembre de 2021 y se ha visto ahora *aún más tensionada por el conflicto en Ucrania*. "Esta evolución es debida a subidas generalizadas en la mayoría de sus componentes. Entre ellos cabe señalar los incrementos de los precios de la electricidad, los carburantes y combustibles y los alimentos y bebidas no alcohólicas, mayores este mes que en marzo de 2021", explica el INE en su nota.
En términos mensuales, la escalada de la inflación también ha sido muy notable ya que los precios han sido en marzo* un 3% más caros que en febrero*, un incremento muy elevado para producirse en un sólo mes que no tenía lugar desde la década de los 70.

*POR QUÉ SUBE LA INFLACIÓN*
La elevada inflación *azota el bolsillo de las familias*, que sufren una merma de poder adquisitivo, *y de las empresas,* cuyos márgenes se estrechan por la subida de costes, y ante el descontento generalizado, los parones de algunas empresas y las protestas, el Gobierno ha aprobado *un Plan de Choque* con medidas, recogido este mismo miércoles en un real decreto-ley de 160 páginas que ya está publicado en el BOE.
Su objetivo es conseguir que "*la inflación toque techo cuanto antes y empiece a bajar más rápido* de lo que estaba previsto", según reconocieron este martes fuentes del Ministerio de Asuntos Económicos. Algunas de sus medidas como la *bonificación de 20 céntimos por litro de combustible, *que entrará en vigor este mismo viernes 1 de abril, ya podría producir un descenso del IPC en el próximo mes de abril.
Otras, sin embargo, como *la concesión de ayudas directas* no ejercerán el mismo impacto a la baja en el índice, ya que son medidas de estímulo económico que incrementan la oferta monetaria y ejercen el efecto opuesto. Sin embargo, el Ejecutivo no se ha atrevido a poner a negro sobre blanco su objetivo en términos numéricos. Dado el nivel de incertidumbre, Moncloa prefiere *no desvelar a qué nivel quiere que baje el IPC.*
La subida de la inflación fue uno de los *efectos colaterales que se produjo tras la pandemia,* debido a una *recuperación mucho más rápida de la demanda que de la oferta, *que no pudo seguirle el ritmo. El desajuste entre ambas provocó un incremento de los precios que se vio agravado por las *rupturas en las cadenas de suministros* y la escasez de barcos para el *transporte marítimo.*

Las* políticas laxas de los bancos centrales*, que no han empezado a endurecer su política monetaria hasta 2022, también contribuían al caldo de cultivo perfecto para la inflación y, desde el 25 de febrero, *la invasión de Ucrania *ha servido para apuntalar estos incrementos de los precios.
Sin embargo, aunque la guerra sólo ha sido el último acicate, el Gobierno le achaca la subida de precios. "*Un 73% de este alza se debe al impacto de la invasión de Ucrania *sobre los precios de la energía y los alimentos no elaborados", ha afirmado el Ministerio de Nadia Calviño tras conocer los datos.


----------



## arriondas (30 Mar 2022)

Posibilidades tiene. Está haciendo ímprobos esfuerzos para ello.


----------



## Seronoser (30 Mar 2022)

Qué pupa ha hecho lo del rublo y el gas...
Biden le pide una reunión a Putin    

Ostia que momentos estamos viviendo


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (30 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Este hoy en Chequia. Mejor que esto para ya.*





josema82 dijo:


> Pozi
> 
> Dejar claro a EU que no se paga en Rublos nada de energia



Es más probable que se les caiga alguna bombita nuclear "por accidente" como en Palomares si alguien se sale del guion antes de que las usen contra Rusia. Alemania no tiene _SSBN_ ni ICBM's


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Mar 2022)

Los exportadores de cereales rusos han pedido al Banco Central que se asegure de que los importadores extranjeros puedan pagar sus productos en rublos. Así lo anunció el miércoles 30 de marzo Kommersant con referencia a una lista de temas que se discutieron en una reunión en el Banco Central con la Unión de Exportadores de Cereales.



Por lo tanto, se solicita que se proporcione liquidez en rublos a los bancos que atienden a los mayores compradores de grano ruso, incluidos los de Egipto, Turquía , Arabia Saudita e Irán.

Cabe señalar que la mayoría de los contratos de los exportadores se celebran en moneda extranjera, lo que crea dificultades tangibles. Con el inicio de la operación especial de la Federación Rusa para proteger Donbass , los exportadores rusos comenzaron a tener dificultades para obtener fondos: los bancos no siempre aceptan transferir dinero, por temor a que sean sancionados.

Los exportadores también propusieron fijar el dólar para pagar los aranceles sobre las exportaciones de granos el día en que se debitaron los fondos. El gremio indicó que el movimiento de los fondos arancelarios a la cuenta aduanera se retrasa, por lo que a veces resulta que los fondos ya transferidos no alcanzan.


La Unión también solicita al Banco de Rusia que trabaje en el tema de reanudar los préstamos rotativos en rublos dentro de los límites previamente establecidos y que desarrolle la posibilidad de asegurar la carga y la propiedad de los transportistas contra riesgos de guerra a nivel nacional.

Más temprano en el día, el presidente de la Duma estatal, Vyacheslav Volodin, dijo que sería correcto ampliar la lista de productos rusos exportados por rublos . Según él, los fertilizantes, los cereales, el petróleo, el petróleo, el carbón, los metales y la madera se pueden vender por rublos.

Volodin dijo que la propia Europa hizo todo lo posible para socavar la confianza en el dólar y el euro, por lo que los países europeos deben dejar de buscar excusas por las que no pueden pagar en rublos. También señaló que el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin , tomó la decisión correcta de transferir a rublos los pagos por el suministro de gas a países hostiles, y los diputados de la Duma estatal lo apoyan en esto.

El 23 de marzo, Putin anunció que Rusia pasaría a pagar en rublos el suministro de gas a países hostiles . Al mismo tiempo, subrayó que Moscú continuará suministrando combustible de acuerdo con los volúmenes y precios, los principios de fijación de precios fijados en los contratos celebrados anteriormente.

Como dijo el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov, a los periodistas el 29 de marzo, “no habrá caridad”. Advirtió que si no había pago, no habría gasolina . Al mismo tiempo, agregó que aún no sabe si la Federación de Rusia suspenderá el suministro de gas a la Unión Europea en caso de negativa a pagar en rublos.

El mismo día, el presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, en una conversación telefónica con el líder ruso, dijo que era imposible pagar el gas ruso en rublos . El Vicecanciller alemán, Ministro de Asuntos Económicos y Protección del Clima, Robert Habeck, también anunció que los países del G7 habían abandonado la demanda de Rusia de pagar el gas en rublos . Según él, los países del G7 están preparados para varios escenarios, incluida la interrupción del suministro de gas ruso.









Экспортеры российского зерна попросили ЦБ перевести расчеты в рубли


Российские экспортеры зерна попросили Центробанк обеспечить возможность оплаты своей продукции зарубежными импортерами за рубли. Об этом в среду, 30 марта, сообщил «Коммерсантъ» со ссылкой на список вопросов, которые обсуждались на совещании в ЦБ с Союзом экспортеров зерна.




iz.ru


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Mar 2022)

Primera marcha atrás.


La empresa finlandesa VR Transpoint, que coordina el transporte de carga en los ferrocarriles de Finlandia, a partir del 30 de marzo reanuda la recepción de trenes con mercancías de la Federación Rusa. Así lo afirma en un comunicado de la empresa.



La compañía explicó que las medidas tomadas por ella misma anteriormente con respecto a la prohibición de trenes desde Rusia se cambiaron después de la aclaración de las autoridades del Reino Unido, ya que resultó que las sanciones del país impuestas a Russian Railways no se aplican al transportista finlandés.

“Después de que se tomó la decisión la semana pasada, continuamos discutiendo con las autoridades y los bancos del Reino Unido cuán obligatorias son las sanciones para nuestra empresa. La interpretación específica de las autoridades y bancos británicos es que las sanciones no se aplican a nuestras operaciones. De esta manera, podemos continuar con el importante tráfico ferroviario de exportación, importación y tránsito mientras mantenemos la industria de exportación finlandesa”, dijo el presidente de la compañía, Lauri Sipponen, en un comunicado .

Al mismo tiempo, la compañía explicó anteriormente que la decisión de reanudar el tráfico de mercancías no afecta la situación de los trenes de alta velocidad Allegro. Su movimiento en la ruta Helsinki-San Petersburgo está suspendido desde el 28 de marzo por tiempo indefinido.


El 26 de marzo, VR Transpoint anunció que dejaría de aceptar trenes de Rusia a partir del 27 de marzo. Según explicó su titular Martti Koskinen, esto se hizo debido a que VR Transpoint está obligada a cumplir con las sanciones impuestas por los países occidentales.

El mismo día, Russian Railways dejó de enviar mercancías a Finlandia debido a las sanciones contra Rusia. Esto contribuyó al crecimiento de la participación de los envíos nacionales a lo largo de los Ferrocarriles Baikal-Amur y Transiberiano (BAM y Ferrocarriles Transiberianos): contenedores, metales ferrosos, petróleo a granel.









Финская VR Transpoit спустя три дня возобновила грузоперевозки с РФ


Финская компания VR Transpoint, которая координирует грузоперевозки по железным дорогам Финляндии, с 30 марта возобновляет прием поездов с грузами из РФ. Об этом говорится в заявлении компании.




iz.ru


----------



## Yomateix (30 Mar 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Cientos de gasolineras disparan sus precios tras conocer la bonificación de 20 céntimos por litro
> 
> 
> El anuncio del Gobierno sobre la extensión de la bonificación en el precio de los carburantes a toda la población tuvo este martes una rápida respuesta en cientos de estaciones...
> ...



Nadie se lo esperaba. Que el gobierno bonifica (bueno, pagado entre todos en el futuro) 15 céntimos y las petroleras 5 céntimos....pues esos 5 céntimos te los van a subir antes si o si. Es una tomadura de pelo en toda regla al consumidor. Y esto el gobierno sabía que pasaría porque lo sabía todo el mundo. Pero queda mejor decir que bajas 20 céntimos cuando no es la realidad. Y que no la suban más con la excusa de la guerra.....luego eso si, cuando baje el precio del petróleo en lugar de bajarlo directamente se esperarán meses hasta repercutir esa bajada en el cliente.

"Hablamos de *una subida injustificada para los precios de los combustibles*, *a tenor de la evolución a la baja del barril de Brent en el día de ayer*."

Y Pedrito Sánchez a permitirlo. No puedes pactar esos 5 cm´s y que 24 horas más tarde las gasolineras se rian en tu cara y te suban 5 céntimos o más para compensarlo. Que baja el barril de Brent.....ellos te suben los precios. Es un cachondeo.


----------



## Trajanillo (30 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Qué pupa ha hecho lo del rublo y el gas...
> Biden le pide una reunión a Putin
> 
> Ostia que momentos estamos viviendo



No se si yo me reuniría con alguien que me ha insultado y ha deseado mi muerte, no se yo...


----------



## Billy Ray (30 Mar 2022)

_La verdad siempre encuentra la salida. Son las tropas ucranianas las enemigas de los civiles ucranianos. Las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas no atacan la infraestructura civil. Brindan al pueblo ucraniano ayuda humanitaria que es muy necesaria hoy .

_


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (30 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> No se si yo me reuniría con alguien que me ha insultado y ha deseado mi muerte, no se yo...



Putin no debe aceptar reunirse con Biden porque Biden está con un pié en la tumba y cualquier cosa que le pasara durante la reunión, aunque fuera una tosecita de nada, ya sería culpa de Putin.


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (30 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Vamos a ver cómo informan en China sobre el conflicto.



Que dicen? No entiendo ni chino, ni ruso.


----------



## vettonio (30 Mar 2022)

*Frankfuter Allgemeine (Una de las cartas a los editores)*

Sobre el tema compra gas en rublos

_Alta tasa de rublo_

Sobre el artículo "Si solo se permite que rueden rublos" (F.A.Z. del 25 de marzo): Si no se llega al embargo contra la compra de materias primas energéticas de Rusia, que muchos están luchando de todos modos, la demanda de Putin de que los suministros de materias primas rusas se paguen en rublos en el futuro plantea dos preguntas para los compradores europeos. Primera pregunta: ¿Pueden los compradores de productos básicos adquirir las cantidades necesarias de rublos? La respuesta a esta pregunta es sí, si el Banco Estatal ruso vende rublos por euros o dólares en la medida requerida. Si no lo hace, la demanda de Putin equivale a un embargo que ha impuesto, que impide el suministro de materias primas. Pero esto no es de esperar, porque lo que necesita con más urgencia es divisas. Puede imprimir rublos. Los bancos centrales occidentales le han mostrado cómo hacer esto a través de sus enormes compras de bonos en su propia moneda. Pero, ¿por qué entonces exige rublos para gas, petróleo y carbón? Esto lleva a la segunda pregunta: ¿cómo se convierte en rublos el precio del euro o del dólar, al que, según los acuerdos existentes, habría que compensar el suministro de materias primas? Si esto se acuerda libremente entre los socios , comprador y vendedor – equivale a una nueva fijación del precio del gas, el petróleo y el carbón. Si no es posible llegar a un acuerdo al respecto, se omitirán las entregas. El único parámetro objetivo de conversión que Putin podría proponer es el dólar/rublo y las tasas bursátiles euro/rublo. Para Putin, esto sería extremadamente desfavorable en este momento. Su banco estatal recibiría pocas divisas por los rublos que vende, y los exportadores rusos de productos básicos recibirían pocos rublos por petróleo, gas y carbón. Pero aquí radica la trampa bastante primitiva que Putin puede estar tendiendo. En el futuro, el Banco Estatal de Rusia establecería el tipo de cambio como el único vendedor de las enormes cantidades de rublos requeridas. Podría probar qué tan alto puede llegar con el precio = tasa de rublos. Si es demasiado alto para el comprador de productos básicos, no puede comprar petróleo, gas o carbón de Rusia. Sin embargo, si Putin quiere seguir suministrando y tomando muchos dólares y euros por las materias primas a través del tipo de cambio del rublo, debe permanecer justo por debajo de la tasa a partir de la cual resulta un precio de la materia prima que apenas es soportable para los compradores. Será, en comparación con hoy, un tipo de cambio de rublo muy alto. *Dr. Ernst Köllerer, Marchtrenk, Austria*


----------



## Bartleby (30 Mar 2022)

Ha dicho algo Greta Thunberg sobre lo de traer grandes cantidades de gas de fracking en enormes gaseros desde EEUU a Europa. Hace tiempo que no se le oye y fijaos que se están produciendo acontecimientos como para que pusiera el grito en el cielo.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> De lo que los putinianos no os dais cuenta, es que Europa lo puede pasar mal, un año, dos como mucho, hasta que se consigan las alternativas a Rusia, que se conseguirán. No lo dudes.
> 
> Pero es que Rusia va de cabeza y en picado al tercer mundo. Y no para un año o dos, para siempre. Hasta que Putin desaparezca y vuelvan a tener una transición democrática. Ahora mismo tienen un estatus similar o peor a Korea del Norte o Venezuela. Y mientras no desaparezca Putin y hagan esa transición democrática ahí seguiran ad aeternum.



Y vosotros los uropedos vais directos a ser una orgia de sodomitas en Amsterdam, donde os dará por culo toda la comunidad Qeeeer


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Mar 2022)

Pozi


----------



## Arraki (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (30 Mar 2022)

La SER señala en twtter a los tuiteros anti OTAN
Irina, el "perfil artificial" que trae la propaganda bélica del Kremlin a Twitter


----------



## Yomateix (30 Mar 2022)

Por cierto, no conocía esta parte sobre la subida de la gasolina que me parece interesante. Ejemplo, BP no hará el descuento de esos 5 céntimos porque ellos consideran (y el gobierno está de acuerdo) que como puedes sacarte la tarjeta Mi BP y adherirte a la promoción “Ahorro de Locos" su descuento ya es mayor. Repsol lo mismo. Y así a saber cuantas grandes cadenas.

Ayer vendiendo el gobierno que el descuento de 5 céntimos (más el de 15) es para todos. Y ahora resulta que la mayoría de gasolineras con la excusa de que si te haces su tarjeta el descuento puede ser mayor, no aplicarán dicho descuento que era para "todos"....y ahora resulta que ya no es así. Pero todo es culpa de la guerra.....y luego cuando baja el precio del barril aún así te lo suben. Que útil es la guerra para que las grandes empresas ganen aún más.


*Las petroleras pueden eludir la rebaja directa de 5 céntimos *
En la rueda de prensa posterior al Consejo de Ministros se ha explicado que en el caso de que la gasolinera está aplicando ya un descuento especial superior quedará eximido de rebajar esos 5 céntimos, ya que el descenso queda absorbido, según ha explicado la vicepresidenta cuarta y ministra para la Transición Ecológica y el Reto Demográfico, Teresa Ribera.

De hecho, algunas petroleras han publicado después del anuncio que ellos ya están ofreciendo esos descuentos, superiores a los 5 céntimos a los que les obligará el Gobierno. Es el caso de BP, que ha anunciado «un descuento de hasta 14 cénts/L para transportistas profesionales y de hasta 12 cénts/L para clientes particulares». 

Repsol se había adelantado y desde la semana pasada ofrecía un descuento de 10 céntimos a quienes paguen con su tarjeta Waylet, una rebaja que ha ampliado «a transportistas y autónomos con tarjetas Solred el descuento de 0,10€/L. en todos sus repostajes».


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (30 Mar 2022)

_Ministro de exteriores de China: La Estrategia de Defensa Nacional de #Estados Unidos está llena de mentalidad de #GuerraFría. #China y #Rusia son dos grandes potencias, y el intento de EEUU de contener y reprimir a los dos países no tendrá éxito._



Los otanistas/globalistas ya podemos decir claramente que viven en BABIA, en un mundo que ya no existe, que es historia. Europa está viviendo en la Luna, creyéndose el centro de un mundo de unicornios y elefantes colorados volando.


----------



## Argentium (30 Mar 2022)

*Kremlin: “el pago del gas en rublos tardará en surtir efecto”*
12:09 || 30/03/2022


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (30 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> El problema no es la calefacción, ya que los centro Europeos gastan lo que no se imagina un español en calefacción, sino mantener el combustible para que su industria funcione a largo plazo. Porque si pueden tirar incluso apurando un año pero mas de eso es el suicidio. Su industria entraria a perdidas, paro, mas gasto deficit,etc.... Alemania y Europa no pueden permitirse quedarse sin gas en los proximos 5 años minimo. La industria aleman se iría a la mierda y seria comida por la Useña y China.
> 
> Y después el resto del IV Reichs: España, Italia, Portugal, Polonia,etc.... se van al guano también sin el sustento aleman.
> 
> ...



Tranquilo, que para despues del verano las televisiones nos entretendran con otro tema y nadie se acordara de Ucrania, de los niños ucranianos y de las sanciones a Rusia.


----------



## Arraki (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Andr3ws (30 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Vamos a ver cómo informan en China sobre el conflicto.



Parecia el presentador del Salacot de Humor Amarillo.


----------



## lasoziedad (30 Mar 2022)

*Pedro Sánchez cree "impostergable" aumentar hasta el 2% del PIB el gasto en Defensa*

El presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, ha considerado este miércoles que es "impostergable" que España aumente su gasto en Defensa hasta alcanzar el 2% de su PIB, pero ha precisado que *no será un incremento súbito, sino progresivo*, que permita lograr ese objetivo en los próximos años.

*Sánchez ha ratificado su intención de aumentar el gasto en Defensa en su comparecencia ante el pleno del Congreso* para informar, entre otros asuntos, de la respuesta a las consecuencias económicas y sociales de la guerra en Ucrania.

A su juicio, *la contestación a las amenazas para la paz *que ha puesto de manifiesto la que ha calificado de "guerra de Putin" *requiere de los recursos adecuados*.

Tras recordar que la práctica totalidad de los países europeos han anunciado *esfuerzos significativos para su defensa*, ha considerado *"perentorio" acelerar esos esfuerzos*.

En ese contexto es cuando ha calificado de *"impostergable" que España aumente su presupuesto en el ámbito de Defensa*.
Sánchez ha subrayado que *el deber del país es alcanzar "en los próximos años" el 2% de su PIB en gasto en Defensa*, tal y como se aprobó en la cumbre de la OTAN de Gales.

*"No hablo de un incremento súbito porque el ministerio no tendría capacidad de absorber todo ese recurso ingente de capacidades financieras, pero sí progresivo"*, ha señalado.

En la actualidad, las previsiones del Gobierno apuntan a que *en el año 2024 el gasto en Defensa se situaría entre un 1,2% y un 1,4% del PIB*.


----------



## Marchamaliano (30 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Ha dicho algo Greta Thunberg sobre lo de traer grandes cantidades de gas de fracking en enormes gaseros desde EEUU a Europa. Hace tiempo que no se le oye y fijaos que se están produciendo acontecimientos como para que pusiera el grito en el cielo.



Esta puta de lo único que sabe realmente es de mamar pollas. El resto de cosas le viene grande.


----------



## Argentium (30 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Ministro de exteriores de China: La Estrategia de Defensa Nacional de #Estados Unidos está llena de mentalidad de #GuerraFría. #China y #Rusia son dos grandes potencias, y el intento de EEUU de contener y reprimir a los dos países no tendrá éxito._
> 
> 
> 
> Los otanistas/globalistas ya podemos decir claramente que viven en BABIA, en un mundo que ya no existe, que es historia. Europa está viviendo en la Luna, creyéndose el centro de un mundo de unicornios y elefantes colorados volando.



Es un tema muy relevante y clarificador, mejor que tomen nota los responsables políticos, aunque sabemos que los imperios cuando caen en su desesperación arrastran a todos haciendo daño a todas las escalas. Ayer estaba viendo el último capítulo de la serie que recomendó @ZHU DE llamada "Pine Gap" y en los últimos minutos una de las protagonistas, australiana le pone clarísimo al capo norteamericano que los Estados Unidos ya NO ES la potencia hegemónica dominante, y la serie es de 2019, es decir, es un tema que ya lo tiene claro hasta el más distraído de un pueblo aislado en Siberia.


----------



## Argentium (30 Mar 2022)

*El Kremlin afirma que Crimea forma parte de Rusia, y la Constitución rusa prohíbe que se discuta el destino de las regiones rusas.*
12:32 || 30/03/2022


----------



## lasoziedad (30 Mar 2022)

*La petición de Trump a Putin*

Donald Trump, en una entrevista en Just the News, *ha solicitado a Vladímir Putin que divulgue cualquier información perjudicial que tenga sobre la familia Biden*.

El expresidente de EEUU realizó una afirmación (no comprobada) sobre los *tratos comerciales de Hunter Biden (hijo de Joe Biden) en Rusia *y le pidió a Putin que diera a conocer cualquier información que pudiera tener sobre la situación.

Sin embargo, *no se conoce si realmente existe algún tipo material* ni si el Kremlin tiene acceso a él en caso de existir.

*“Creo que Putin sabría la respuesta a eso”*, dijo Trump, refiriéndose a los *posibles negocios de Hunter Biden en Rusia, en los que podría haberse beneficiado a título personal de la influencia de su padre*. "Creo que debería publicarlo. Creo que deberíamos saber esa respuesta".

En estos momentos, *la justicia estadounidense tiene abierta una investigación respecto a este asunto*.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Mar 2022)

Los walkirios con el culo en llamas...


----------



## Fauna iberica (30 Mar 2022)

Atención, muy importante si se confirma, Alemania cede a pagar el gas ruso en rublos.
Primera ficha en caer, a ver cómo reaccionan los demás perros falderos de la UE a esto.
Vivimos tiempos muy interesantes.
Washington debe estar ladrando de rabia, cuál será su jugada próxima?.
Palomitas.


----------



## paconan (30 Mar 2022)

Pago en rublos de vencimientos? ya avisaron de esa posibilidad
de momento el gas fluye en máximos

*El Kremlin comentó sobre el momento de la transición al pago del gas ruso en rublos.*


INTERFAX.RU - El proceso de pago del gas ruso suministrado a países hostiles en rublos no se lanzará directamente el 31 de marzo, este es un proceso prolongado, dijo el secretario de prensa del presidente de la Federación Rusa, Dmitry Peskov.

Cuando se le preguntó si las nuevas reglas para pagar el gas ruso entrarán en vigencia para los consumidores a partir de mañana, Peskov dijo: "No, absolutamente".

"Le dijimos que el pago y las entregas son un proceso que lleva mucho tiempo... Esto no es algo que se entregará mañana, debe pagarse _(en rublos)_ . Es más lento, tecnológicamente simple", concluyó Peskov.

El portavoz del Kremlin también prometió que se haría público el mecanismo para pagar en rublos el gas natural ruso suministrado a países hostiles.

Cuando los periodistas le preguntaron si se sabe en qué forma se informará al presidente sobre las propuestas relevantes y si este evento será público, Peskov dijo: "Todavía no tengo esta información, pero en cualquier caso, por supuesto, los datos sobre todo esto estará disponible, así que esperemos hasta el día de mañana".

Según él, "hay una instrucción del presidente y se va a ejecutar".

El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, dijo anteriormente que el pago de los suministros de gas ruso para exportar a países "enemigos" se está traduciendo a rublos rusos . Instruyó al Banco Central y al gobierno a determinar dentro de una semana el orden de las operaciones para la adquisición de rublos en el mercado interno de la Federación Rusa por parte de los compradores de gas ruso. Las instrucciones de Putin al gobierno, el Banco Central y Gazprom sobre las medidas para transferir a rublos los pagos por el suministro de gas a países hostiles deben completarse antes del 31 de marzo .



https://www.interfax.ru/russia/832144



*La solicitud de Gazprom para el tránsito de gas a través de Ucrania está en su punto máximo*

La carga del corredor de transporte de gas de Ucrania el miércoles se mantiene en el mismo nivel máximo de un contrato a largo plazo (40 mil millones de metros cúbicos por año, o 109 millones de metros cúbicos por día).

Los importadores europeos han aumentado las solicitudes para el suministro de gas de Gazprom tras la subida de precios por el aumento de la incertidumbre en el mercado energético tras la imposición de sanciones contra Rusia. En estos momentos, las cotizaciones en el principal hub europeo TTF son de 1.238 dólares por mil metros cúbicos. Esto significa que la retirada de gas bajo el contrato con Gazprom (el precio del contrato más caro "para un mes adelante" en marzo es de unos 930 dólares los mil metros cúbicos) sigue siendo más rentable que comprar en el acto.

Según los datos del Operador GTS de Ucrania, la nominación para el 30 de marzo es de 109,4 millones de metros cúbicos. m, la aplicación para el 29 de marzo fue de 109,5 millones de metros cúbicos. metro.


El flujo físico de gas a través del gasoducto Yamal-Europa, que transporta gas a través de Bielorrusia y Polonia hasta Alemania, se detuvo en la entrada del GTS de Alemania la tarde de este martes; en la primera hora del día de gas el 30 de marzo, el flujo en ambas direcciones también es cero. Esto puede deberse a que las ofertas de suministro en modo directo (de este a oeste) e inversa (de oeste a este) se compensan entre sí.

Esta semana a Europa se le prometió un severo enfriamiento. Según la previsión, la temperatura media del aire será 7 grados inferior a la de la semana del 14 al 20 de marzo; con significativas temperaturas bajo cero por la noche, lo que dará un nuevo soporte a los precios del gas.

En Europa, continúa la caída en la generación eléctrica por la generación eólica, es decir, debería ayudar a la región a reducir la dependencia del combustible de Rusia. El 29 de marzo, la contribución de la generación eólica a la generación eléctrica en la UE cayó hasta el 7,5%. Esta cifra fue menor a finales de diciembre del año pasado, cuando el mercado europeo experimentó uno de los shocks de precios históricos, y los precios se dispararon por encima de los 2.000 $/mil. cubo m.La semana pasada (del 21 al 27 de marzo), los parques eólicos aportaron de media el 12% de la generación eléctrica en la UE, según datos de la asociación WindEurope.




https://www.interfax.ru/business/832082


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (30 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La SER señala en twtter a los tuiteros anti OTAN
> Irina, el "perfil artificial" que trae la propaganda bélica del Kremlin a Twitter



Este es el autor del artículo que señala a ciudadanos rusos en España que se limitan a informar en sus redes sociales. 
Por si le interesa a la embajada rusa:




__





Carlos del Castillo







www.eldiario.es




*Carlos del Castillo*


----------



## vettonio (30 Mar 2022)

*-Desnazificar
-Desgasificar
-Desdolarizar*

_Dmitri Medvédev afirma que "la era de las monedas regionales está llegando", porque la confianza en las monedas de reserva se está diluyendo, "abandonar el dólar y el euro pues su atractivo está disminuyendo"._


----------



## Argentium (30 Mar 2022)

_MUY SERIO_
Estoy escuchando en la radio que el FMI emitió un comunicado en el cual afirman que existe la clausula de "NO INNOVAR", en el comercio internacional, que significa que las transacciones deben realizarse en dólares, por algo así como que son "los usos y las costumbres mundialmente aceptadas en muchos años", me huele a desesperación y eso es para los ciudadanos muy peligroso, somos apenas nada.


----------



## aurariola (30 Mar 2022)

esto del gas es curioso, al gaseoducto no le cae un misil ni en broma , ni rusos ni ucranianos lo bombardean, muchas sanciones y al final el gas financia la guerra a los rusos y a los ucranianos que cobra por el transito................. los americanos y chinos se deben estar descojonando de la union europea, si no fuera por la pobreza que nos llama a la puerta seria para echarse unas risas.... si se escapa un misil que caiga en bruselas por favor, si se escapan dos que otro caiga en la moncloa..


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> _MUY SERIO_
> Estoy escuchando en la radio que el FMI emitió un comunicado en el cual afirman que existe la clausula de "NO INNOVAR", en el comercio internacional, que significa que las transacciones deben realizarse en dólares, por algo así como que son "los usos y las costumbres mundialmente aceptadas en muchos años", me huele a desesperación y eso es para los ciudadanos muy peligroso, somos apenas nada.



Tambien existe la clausula "si no pagas te quedas sin garbanzos" y es mas vieja todavia.


----------



## Argentium (30 Mar 2022)

Bueno, bueno....

*La Comisión Europea colaborará estrechamente con los estados miembros para hacer frente a las interrupciones del suministro de gas, según un portavoz.*
12:34 || 30/03/2022


----------



## vettonio (30 Mar 2022)

*Carlos del Castillo*

_Periodista con tendencia a __empatizar con causas perdidas__. En elDiario.es pienso sobre derechos digitales e implicaciones sociales de la tecnología_​
Pedazo de cínico


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (30 Mar 2022)

El tridente de Ucrania es el tridente del Diablo y Ucrania es una boca del Infierno:


----------



## Teuro (30 Mar 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Este intento de hacer de menos a los Rusos es irónico, porque tampoco deja nada bien parados a los EEUU.
> 
> *Un general de EEUU afirma que "podría haber" una "brecha" de inteligencia que ha motivado sobreestimar a Rusia*
> 
> O con otras palabras, nuestra inteligencia falla más que una escopeta de feria por eso no paramos de inventarnos cosas sobre los Rusos y ni por esas acertamos ni una.



A ver, no perdamos la perspectiva: No dejan de ser funcionarios llorando por más y más presupuesto. Es normal que hagan eso, ¿Acaso no hace todo departamento de una entidad pública en España precisamente eso?. Si le dieran "rienda suelta" a todo lo que pide la NASA supongo que ya habría pisado el ser humano Europa.


----------



## Seronoser (30 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Atención, muy importante si se confirma, Alemania cede a pagar el gas ruso en rublos.
> Primera ficha en caer, a ver cómo reaccionan los demás perros falderos de la UE a esto.
> Vivimos tiempos muy interesantes.
> Washington debe estar ladrando de rabia, cuál será su jugada próxima?.
> Palomitas.



De momento es noticia falsa.
En Tass no hay ninguna noticia al respecto


----------



## kerowsky1972 (30 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Atención, muy importante si se confirma, Alemania cede a pagar el gas ruso en rublos.
> Primera ficha en caer, a ver cómo reaccionan los demás perros falderos de la UE a esto.
> Vivimos tiempos muy interesantes.
> Washington debe estar ladrando de rabia, cuál será su jugada próxima?.
> Palomitas.



Un autogol?


----------



## Andr3ws (30 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El tridente de Ucrania es el tridente del Diablo y Ucrania es una boca del Infierno:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1005375



La boca del infierno no era La Sagra. 
¡A ver si nos aclaramos!


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Teuro (30 Mar 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> Una pregunta. Acabo de descubrir que mi vecino es nazi. ¿debo esperar que algún estado liberador mate a toda mi familia con un misil hipersónico?



Líate con una negra para despistar, mejor con un negro, o dos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

Ahora haran lo que estrategicamente era lo correcto, pinzar por el Donbas y vender la victoria marginal como total.

 Mas les vale a los ucranianos preparse bien, reconquistar lo que puedan y cuando haya paz armarse hasta los dientes


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Mar 2022)

Mucho antes de que comenzara el conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania, la decisión del gobierno de Estados Unidos sobre la expansión de la OTAN hacia el este está directamente relacionada con la crisis actual en Ucrania, dijeron analistas políticos en varios países.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (30 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Como cuando explicaban que habia que formar parte de un ensayo clínico experimental. Es decir, el nivel a la hora de tratar con la ovejada no puede ser muy alto, no tienen el mínimo sentido de supervivencia.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Mar 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> La boca del infierno no era La Sagra.
> ¡A ver si nos aclaramos!



No está puesto, hay muchas, yo se de una en Sunnydale. Pero apostaría que hay mas en Indonesia y Colombia, además de Ruanda.


----------



## kerowsky1972 (30 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El tridente de Ucrania es el tridente del Diablo y Ucrania es una boca del Infierno:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1005375



No me fastides zhu!!!! Te has convertido!!! Olé!!!!


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zhukov (30 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Atención, muy importante si se confirma, Alemania cede a pagar el gas ruso en rublos.



_Roma locuta, causa finita_

El Banco Vaticano paga en rublos, y hay otros que ya lo hacen









Первым оплату за газ в рублях сегодня произвёл «Istituto per le Opere di Religione» — банк Ватикана - NewsBy


Сообщают, что Банк Ватикана перевел 10 млн евро на покупку рублей Центробанка РФ в оплату за газ, поставляемый Россией. Все выполнено по схеме установленной правительством РФ.




newsby.info


----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

El hijoPutin puede terminar la guerra cuando quiera!!!... es fácil, solo tiene que ordenar a los soldados rusos que vuelvan a Rusia y que dejen de ASESINAR ucranianos!!!!


----------



## Marchamaliano (30 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A ver, no perdamos la perspectiva: No dejan de ser funcionarios llorando por más y más presupuesto. Es normal que hagan eso, ¿Acaso no hace todo departamento de una entidad pública en España precisamente eso?. Si le dieran "rienda suelta" a todo lo que pide la NASA supongo que ya habría pisado el ser humano Europa.



Cierto. Cuando Rusia interesaba ser una mierda lloraban para eso, como la fuerza de los hechos ha cambiado esa realidad ahora lloran para el lado contrario. Vaya novedad. Yo es que soy de Aristóteles, la virtud es el punto medio.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Como cuando explicaban que habia que formar parte de un ensayo clínico experimental. Es decir, el nivel a la hora de tratar con la ovejada no puede ser muy alto, no tienen el mínimo sentido de supervivencia.



Juas, juas..."y sobre todo no suban videos a Instagram durante el vuelo ni camino al campamento de acogida"...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (30 Mar 2022)

kerowsky1972 dijo:


> No me fastides zhu!!!! Te has convertido!!! Olé!!!!



Es pèor, para mi no son seres imaginarios como el Nazareno, ¡¡son reales!!


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Mar 2022)

Mira chaval, yo me leí la Biblia a los 10 años, de pe a pa, y no la de Nacar Colunga, no necesito lecciones.


----------



## Andr3ws (30 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No está puesto, hay muchas, yo se de una en Sunnydale. Pero apostaría que hay mas en Indonesia y Colombia, además de Ruanda.



Supuestamente en San Lorenzo del Escorial, construyen el monasterio encima de una de ellas...


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (30 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Ministro de exteriores de China: La Estrategia de Defensa Nacional de #Estados Unidos está llena de mentalidad de #GuerraFría. #China y #Rusia son dos grandes potencias, y el intento de EEUU de contener y reprimir a los dos países no tendrá éxito._
> 
> 
> 
> Los otanistas/globalistas ya podemos decir claramente que viven en BABIA, en un mundo que ya no existe, que es historia. Europa está viviendo en la Luna, creyéndose el centro de un mundo de unicornios y elefantes colorados volando.



Lo más importante del mensaje no es la parte de la mentalidad de guerra fría, sino que ya la propia China dice claramente que USA quiere acabar con ellos y con los Rusos. Vamos, que empiezan a tener muy claro que van a por ellos y que van a tener que defenderse. Esto es ya la definición oficial de los 2 bloques mundiales principales. Ahora habrá que ver quién se va posicionando con cada bloque. Y, de momento, nos veo en el bando perdedor. Mucha tecnología, pero los países que tienen la gran mayoría de materias primas del mundo parecen estar más alineados con chinos y rusos. Hasta Arabia Saudí parece dispuesta a ir con ellos.

Como sigan polarizando así el mundo (que parece que es lo que quiere USA), es cuestión de tiempo que se líe una bien grande. A ver si hay suerte y las primeras bombas les caen a los políticos que nos están metiendo en toda esta mierda.


----------



## Marchamaliano (30 Mar 2022)

A mi contarme más, porque lo de ucrania normal no es


----------



## Marchamaliano (30 Mar 2022)

Uno que pasaba... dijo:


> Lo más importante del mensaje no es la parte de la mentalidad de guerra fría, sino que ya la propia China dice claramente que USA quiere acabar con ellos y con los Rusos. Vamos, que empiezan a tener muy claro que van a por ellos y que van a tener que defenderse. Esto es ya la definición oficial de los 2 bloques mundiales principales. Ahora habrá que ver quién se va posicionando con cada bloque. Y, de momento, nos veo en el bando perdedor. Mucha tecnología, pero los países que tienen la gran mayoría de materias primas del mundo parecen estar más alineados con chinos y rusos. Hasta Arabia Saudí parece dispuesta a ir con ellos.
> 
> Como sigan polarizando así el mundo (que parece que es lo que quiere USA), es cuestión de tiempo que se líe una bien grande. A ver si hay suerte y las primeras bombas les caen a los políticos que nos están metiendo en toda esta mierda.



Si algo he aprendido de estudiar la historia, es que en una guerra de desgaste total SIEMPRE SIEMPRE ganan los que tienen más recursos, humanos y materiales.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Mar 2022)

La cosa se acelera:


----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

Retirada rusa?, es una desbandada total, las bestias se reagrupan y atacaran por un solo lugar para disimular el mayor desastre militar de su historia


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Mar 2022)

Vete a cagar, ¿Tu la has leido o solo la conoces de ir a misa?


----------



## The_unknown (30 Mar 2022)

La psicopata de Greta es una creación del sistema. La sacan a dar por culo cuando hace falta.


----------



## vettonio (30 Mar 2022)

Uno que pasaba... dijo:


> Lo más importante del mensaje no es la parte de la mentalidad de guerra fría, sino que ya la propia China dice claramente que USA quiere acabar con ellos y con los Rusos. Vamos, que empiezan a tener muy claro que van a por ellos y que van a tener que defenderse. Esto es ya la definición oficial de los 2 bloques mundiales principales. Ahora habrá que ver quién se va posicionando con cada bloque. Y, de momento, nos veo en el bando perdedor. Mucha tecnología, pero los países que tienen la gran mayoría de materias primas del mundo parecen estar más alineados con chinos y rusos. Hasta Arabia Saudí parece dispuesta a ir con ellos.
> 
> Como sigan polarizando así el mundo (que parece que es lo que quiere USA), es cuestión de tiempo que se líe una bien grande. A ver si hay suerte y las primeras bombas les caen a los políticos que nos están metiendo en toda esta mierda.



Recordáis cuando en los primeros días, los otanistas invitaban a cena romántica a los chinos y sus palmeros aseguraban que china y rusia nunca serían aliados?

Parece que ha pasado muuuucho tiempo, no?


----------



## Frankyyyy21 (30 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Cierto. Cuando Rusia interesaba ser una mierda lloraban para eso, como la fuerza de los hechos ha cambiado esa realidad ahora lloran para el lado contrario. Vaya novedad. Yo es que soy de Aristóteles, la virtud es el punto medio.



Creo que dicen lo contrario, que la habían sobre estimado, no subestimado, pero ojo que aquí no todo es lo que parece.


----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

De Rusia no hay que creerse absolutamente nada. Estoy seguro que seguirán atacando. 

Es un Imperio rabiosos y en decadencia, y por tanto loco y desesperado.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## arriondas (30 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La cosa se acelera:



Racionamiento encubierto. O no tan encubierto...


----------



## Teuro (30 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No se va a convertir en nada. El Banco central ruso va a fijar un valor y si quieres bien y si no a tomar por culo. De hecho ya lo ha fijao: 1 gr. de oro 5000 rublos. Te comprqan todo el or que quieras a ese precio. Y sobre eso van a fijar la cotización.
> 
> No quereis entender que Rusia y Asia van a montar otro txiringuito financiero con otras normas. Y el nuestro y el suyo no van a estar interconectados. Hombre, es de cajón ... si llevas la pasta al santander y te la roba d. emilio ..... seguirías haciendo negocios con él?



No hay oro en el mundo para poder funcionar hoy día. El poner el oro como patrón va a tener los mismos resultados que poner el bitcoin: Revalorización brutal del oro y resto de la economía deflacionaria. Un desastre.


----------



## Teuro (30 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> El derrumbe del dólar no va a ser tal, en realidad el derrumbe del dólar es la inflación en sí (la inflación en el €, también, que son monedas complementarias).
> 
> Monedas como el dólar han estado exportando inflación a todas las demás monedas débiles, y esto desde la ruptura con el patrón oro.
> 
> ...



Es que el dolar va a seguir exportando inflación, y más cuanto más inflacione. Se nos viene una catástrofe monetaria como se pongan los que se supone que saben a jugar a ser aprendices de brujo.


----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

Después de más de un mes de guerra parece que el bocado era muy grande y Rusia se atraganta. El ejército ucraniano es consciente de lo que viene ahora, nuevas embestidas en Mariupol y el Donbás, que es lo que el tirano debe mostrar como trofeo a los suyos, e intentar así salvar los muebles. 

Pero el pueblo ucraniano le espera, cada día que pasa hace que la moral aumente como su coraje. 

Están dando una auténtica lección de resistencia, ya han cortado las garras al oso.


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Mar 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> *MARIÚPOL
> 
> Tengo entendido que en estos momentos el Estado Mayor ruso está decidiendo si bombardear Azovstal desde el aire y destruirlo del todo, o bien entrar en la planta e ir tomando una a una las instalaciones.*



Los ultimos grupos de combatientes del Azov estan en la fabrica de acero y en el recinto portuario, son zonas industriales en la que no deberian haber civiles, bombardear con una bomba de hidrogeno tactica y recoger los cadaveres...


----------



## filets (30 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No hay oro en el mundo para poder funcionar hoy día. El poner el oro como patrón va a tener los mismos resultados que poner el bitcoin: Revalorización brutal del oro y resto de la economía deflacionaria. Un desastre.



No para el que tenga oro, o cualquier materia prima
Desastre sera para el que solo tenga impresora


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Mar 2022)

Buenoo, los zumbaos de Oklahoma, tienen su propia versión, american style, nada que ver con las clásicas como la del Oso.


----------



## kelden (30 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No hay oro en el mundo para poder funcionar hoy día. El poner el oro como patrón va a tener los mismos resultados que poner el bitcoin: Revalorización brutal del oro y resto de la economía deflacionaria. Un desastre.



Desastre para el que viva de imprimir cromos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Teuro (30 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Creo, no soy experto, que es el rublo el que esta anormalmente bajo, si con Yeltsin el rubo estaba a USD/RUB a 30, la entrada del FMI gracias al economista "fugado" de Rusia y asesor de Putin salto a 60 - 80 rublos, la inflación nos la comeremos si o si.



Para quien quiere impulsar su industria es recomendable tener la moneda "anormalmente baja". En España éramos expertos "devaluando", que es lo mismo que hacer trampas. Desde que entramos en el euro nos quitaron el juguete favorito de los ministros de economía españoles.


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Por no saber, no sabes ni hacer una gracia, ese simbolo redondo de la izquierda es el simbolo de la destilería SPI de Letonia, es decir esa botella es de la marca Stolichnaya pero es la versión falsa, no RUSA.
> 
> Tras la caida de la URSS el borrachuzo de Yeltsin licenció las marcas Stolichnaya y Moskovskaya a un grupo de empresarios Letones y Europeos. Posteriormente Rusia recuperó las marcas tras diversas batallas legales y hoy en día se producen de nuevo en Moscú.
> 
> ...



El vodka de calidad, fresquito de la nevera, es un regalo de Dios !!!.


----------



## kelden (30 Mar 2022)

filets dijo:


> No para el que tenga oro, *o cualquier materia prima*
> Desastre sera para el que solo tenga impresora



No tiene porqué restringirse solo a eso. Un servicio o un trabajo también tienen su valor. Lo que si está acabao en ese modelo es el casino financiero. Se acabó ir a la bolsa a montar la ruleta.


----------



## Teuro (30 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Perdón @Caronte el barquero , recién lo veo, voy unas 500 paginas atrás y subiendo¡¡¡ imposible seguir el ritmo¡¡¡ Voy a salto de mata¡¡ Como dirían los burbujos, brotallll
> 
> *El IPC español se sitúa en el 9,8% (previsión 8%, anterior 7,6%)*
> 09:14 || 30/03/2022



Con tal de no superar el 10% son capaces de hacer cualquier trampa. Fífate, dicen un 9,8%, ya es que hasta les ha dado vergüenza poner el 9,9% para que no pensemos que están manipulando.


----------



## Arraki (30 Mar 2022)

El otro día se enlazó este canal en el foro y desde entonces lo sigo diariamente. Me parece que es de los más neutrales que te puedes encontrar ya que creo recordar que se dijo que era de Singapur y por lo que le leo se basa estrictamente en datos y resulta bastante objetivo en sus análisis y conclusiones



También tiene un mapa que actualiza diariamente.









Russo-Ukraine War 30 Day CatchUp - Google My Maps


Russo-Ukraine War 30 Day CatchUp




www.google.com


----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

Una cosa es lo que se diga sobre el papel y otra muy distinta la realidad donde influyen aspectos mas humanos como la moral y la estrategia. 

Nadie apostaba por Ucrania y siendo un pais pobre y llano ha mantenido el tipo frente a un rival a priori muy superior


----------



## Teuro (30 Mar 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Lo de tener que comprar en rublos...son los rusos metiendose ellos mismos en la trampa para osos.A ver como la sortean.
> 
> Ya deben estar los grandes tiburones como Soros planeando la estrategia con sus traders para dejarle el ojete a Putin tan rojo como se lo dejo a los ingleses en 1992.
> 
> ...



Poca moneda, ilíquida y a cambio fijo con el oro. Pasto perfecto para especuladores.


----------



## kenny220 (30 Mar 2022)

filets dijo:


> No para el que tenga oro, o cualquier materia prima
> Desastre sera para el que solo tenga impresora



Lo curioso es que aquí hay materia prima, pero siempre surge algo para no explotarla.


----------



## visaman (30 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Solo llevamos un mes, y ya vemos que la rusofobia le va a salir bien cara a Europa



seran otros tito putin me ha prometido mandarmela por seur aportes pagados

R.ca0651a6bbfdf1f7bbd9d74724556501 (401×600) (bing.com)


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Mar 2022)

Me gustan mas los estudios criticos:


----------



## El Exterminador (30 Mar 2022)

Dudo y mucho que Ucrania de salir bien las negociaciones, vaya a cumplir algo. Crimea es rusia si o si, por mucho que griten y hagan aspavientos, saben que ahí no pueden hacer nada, sino quieren que rusia vaya con todo.
Respecto al dombass, creo que sí Ucrania siguiera dando problemas con este tema, harán una anexión expréss. Y respecto al resto de territorios tomados, a saber que harán, sobre todos con los que conectan por tierra con Crimea...


----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Con tal de no superar el 10% son capaces de hacer cualquier trampa. Fífate, dicen un 9,8%, ya es que hasta les ha dado vergüenza poner el 9,9% para que no pensemos que están manipulando.



Ojo.........También hay que tener en cuenta que el dato definitivo del tercer mes del año podría ser aún peor, ya que el adelantado no recoge el impacto total de la huelga de los *transportistas*.


----------



## arriondas (30 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Con tal de no superar el 10% son capaces de hacer cualquier trampa. Fífate, dicen un 9,8%, ya es que hasta les ha dado vergüenza poner el 9,9% para que no pensemos que están manipulando.



Es algo psicológico. Como en el supermercado con los precios, vamos; un euro con 99 céntimos, para que parezca más barato. O sea, que en realidad el IPC está por lo menos en el 10%.


----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

* Rusia bombardea la misión de asesoramiento de la Unión Europea en Ucrania.*
Una* oficina de la misión de asesoramiento de la Unión Europea en Mariúpol*, Ucrania, fue* bombardeada por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas *según aseguró el Alto Representante de la UE para Política Exterior, Josep Borrell. "La oficina y el equipo han sufrido daños importantes. Ningún miembro de la misión o contratista ha resultado herido", informó.


----------



## Caracalla (30 Mar 2022)

Uno que pasaba... dijo:


> Hay que pensar también que Rusia está haciendo movimientos para ligar el valor de su moneda al oro también. Es decir, no es tan sencillo y hay muchos factores.
> 
> A mí ya me queda claro que quieren huir del euro y del dólar, precisamente porque ya no son fiables. Empezaron a hacerlo hace tiempo, pero ahora ya es un sálvese quien pueda y lo están haciendo muchos más países. Por tanto, va a ser inestabilidad para todos, incluyendo dólar y euro. Se acabaron los tiempos tranquilos.
> 
> ...



Si sube el Rublo fente al Dolar, sube el Oro frente al dólar. Si el dólar pierde valor frente al oro, empieza el miedo en el sistema financiero occidental y aumenta la desconfianza que lanza a la gente a comprar más Oro y vender sus dólares.

El resultado es muy perjudicial para occidente, creo que es bastante evidente.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> * Rusia bombardea la misión de asesoramiento de la Unión Europea en Ucrania.*
> Una* oficina de la misión de asesoramiento de la Unión Europea en Mariúpol*, Ucrania, fue* bombardeada por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas *según aseguró el Alto Representante de la UE para Política Exterior, Josep Borrell. "La oficina y el equipo han sufrido daños importantes. Ningún miembro de la misión o contratista ha resultado herido", informó.



Lastima no le metiesen a la Borrella un misil por el culo.


----------



## INE (30 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Pues como tiene que ser, como son las personas correctas y formales.
> La OTAN es la valla de picas que nos protege de la Horda del Este. Todos los que están al Oeste están a salvo de la gentuza depredadora y sus oligarcas.



 

Se agradecen los momentos de humor, no obstante vas a ignore.


----------



## ccartech (30 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> _Roma locuta, causa finita_
> 
> El Banco Vaticano paga en rublos, y hay otros que ya lo hacen
> 
> ...



Una duda.
El Vaticano esta en la lista de estados hostiles ?


----------



## Trajanillo (30 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> * Rusia bombardea la misión de asesoramiento de la Unión Europea en Ucrania.*
> Una* oficina de la misión de asesoramiento de la Unión Europea en Mariúpol*, Ucrania, fue* bombardeada por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas *según aseguró el Alto Representante de la UE para Política Exterior, Josep Borrell. "La oficina y el equipo han sufrido daños importantes. Ningún miembro de la misión o contratista ha resultado herido", informó.



Ahora si que se lía, o no.
No va a pasar nada y digo más si se metiera en algún país baltico Rusia tampoco iban a hacer nada.


----------



## visaman (30 Mar 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Putin no debe aceptar reunirse con Biden porque Biden está con un pié en la tumba y cualquier cosa que le pasara durante la reunión, aunque fuera una tosecita de nada, ya sería culpa de Putin.



la alternativa es entonces que le viole kamala y lo envenene en el acto sesual?


----------



## Lma0Zedong (30 Mar 2022)

Superpotencia militar...


----------



## lasoziedad (30 Mar 2022)

*Polonia pide a la Unión Europea aplicar un impuesto a los hidrocarburos rusos*

El primer ministro de Polonia, Mateusz Morawiecki, ha solicitado este miércoles a la Unión Europea (UE) que *aplique un impuesto a las importaciones de hidrocarburos rusos*.

"Pido hoy a la Comisión Europea que establezca un impuesto a los hidrocarburos rusos *para que el comercio y las normas económicas del mercado único europeo funcionen de forma justa"*, ha dicho Morawiecki a la prensa.


----------



## visaman (30 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Pedro Sánchez cree "impostergable" aumentar hasta el 2% del PIB el gasto en Defensa*
> 
> El presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, ha considerado este miércoles que es "impostergable" que España aumente su gasto en Defensa hasta alcanzar el 2% de su PIB, pero ha precisado que *no será un incremento súbito, sino progresivo*, que permita lograr ese objetivo en los próximos años.
> 
> ...



si es un desarrollo nacional viable y crea empleo por que no, mejor que en jenaro


----------



## Cui Bono (30 Mar 2022)

Robando fragonetas y manolovolumens. 

Ej ke les é pueztoh una seta y ya es der glorioso ER (Ejército Risión Ruso).


----------



## amcxxl (30 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los ultimos grupos de combatientes del Azov estan en la fabrica de acero y en el recinto portuario, son zonas industriales en la que no deberian haber civiles, bombardear con una bomba de hidrogeno tactica y recoger los cadaveres...



no creo que eso sea efectivo esa zona esta llena de tuneles y recovecos de la epoca sovietica, va a haber que cazar a esa escoria uno a uno

ademas las fabraicas es de lo que vive la ciudad, si las destruyes la gente se muere de hambre

lo mejor es sitiarlos hasta que se queden sin comida ni municiones o intenten romper el cerco y entonces los borras del mapa


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Mar 2022)

Lo hare, pero yo soy mas de letra impresa, los videos son para milenials.


----------



## lasoziedad (30 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> si es un desarrollo nacional viable y crea empleo por que no, mejor que en jenaro



Lo malo que es porque lo dice el amo y que me temo que estos proximos años no vamos a andar sobrados de pasta ni para genero ni para muchas otras cosas como para doblar el gasto en defensa que total no nos va a servir de casi nada en caso que lleguemos a necesitar defendernos. Porque tampoco creo que por eso vayamos a dejar de ser lacayos baratos y prescindibles.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (30 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Una duda.
> El Vaticano esta en la lista de estados hostiles ?



Desde que consagraron a Rusia al Sagrado Corazón de María, tomaron partido.


----------



## Stajanov (30 Mar 2022)

[/QUOTE]


amcxxl dijo:


> no creo que eso sea efectivo esa zona esta llena de tuneles y recovecos de la epoca sovietica, va a haber que cazar a esa escoria uno a uno
> 
> ademas las fabraicas es de lo que vive la ciudad, si las destruyes la gente se muere de hambre
> 
> lo mejor es sitiarlos hasta que se queden sin comida ni municiones o intenten romper el cerco y entonces los borras del mapa



Deberían utilizar lanzallamas y gases tóxicos para exterminar a esas ratas.


----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

Es muy complicado saber de que va Rusia, pero da la impresión de que Ucrania es un "bocado" demasiado grande para el ejercito ruso.


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (30 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Si algo he aprendido de estudiar la historia, es que en una guerra de desgaste total SIEMPRE SIEMPRE ganan los que tienen más recursos, humanos y materiales.



Precisamente por eso, si los países se alinean como digo, estamos en el bando perdedor. Pocos recursos naturales (USA tiene algunos, pero Europa...), pocos recursos humanos (poblaciones muy envejecidas), economía cayendo... No pinta nada bien. Tienes una guerra y ¿cómo repones los misiles lanzados y vehículos destruídos si no tienes ni para hacer acero, titanio (que llevan todos los aviones), etc? ¿Cómo repones tropas?

Es lo que pasa cuando tienes una banda de políticos que apenas aprueban EGB sin enchufes. Que no entienden ni lo más básico de geoestrategia, ni de hacer planes a futuro, ni de alianzas. Europa tenía que haberse llevado mejor con Rusia, a la vez que mejoraba su relación con otros países de África y América del Sur. A partir de ahora va a ser mucho más complicado, y todo por una soberbia que no se entiende.

Ahora parece que los alemanes prefieren pasar frío, tener apagones y cerrar factorías antes que pagar en rublos. ¿Alguien me puede explicar qué sentido tiene? ¿No ceder? ¿Con qué fin? ¿Es que esta gente no sabe negociar ni lo más básico? Un trato con Rusia para esto te lo cerraría hasta un niño que intercambia cromos en el patio del cole.


----------



## Trajanillo (30 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Superpotencia militar...



Hay que ser muy subnormal para creerse que el ejercito ruso va con esos vehiculos pero mucho mucho, anda que cuesta dibujar una Z


----------



## Mitrofán (30 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Lo hare, pero yo soy mas de letra impresa, los videos son para milenials.



véalos, el que comenta la biblia del oso es el mismo satán, fíjese en sus pezuñas


----------



## coscorron (30 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> si es un desarrollo nacional viable y crea empleo por que no, mejor que en jenaro



ja,ja,ja ... Por dios, ese aumento es para comprar F35 o lo que sea pero que sea americano ... Parecemos nuevos en burbuja.


----------



## Yomateix (30 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> si es un desarrollo nacional viable y crea empleo por que no, mejor que en jenaro



¿Que empleo va a crear en España el comprar armas y helicópteros fabricados en EEUU? Si lo genera, pero no precisamente en España, al que beneficia es al mismo Biden que no quiere saber nada de Pedrito Sánchez.

Noticia de hace dos semanas:

*España tramita la compra de ocho helicópteros Romeo para la Armada por 865 millones *
La propuesta de contrato incluye también 32 misiles AGM-114R Hellfire, dos misiles Hellfire II CATM de entrenamiento y un centenar de cohetes guiados por láser Apkws

El expediente pasará ahora al *Congreso *estadounidense que debe ratificar el informe de la DCSA, un paso que normalmente es un mero trámite. 

La DSCA destaca en su nota que “la venta propuesta mejorará la capacidad de España para hacer frente a las amenazas actuales y futuras y reforzará la capacidad de la Armada española para apoyar a la OTAN y seguir siendo interoperable con los EE.UU. y la alianza de la OTAN”.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Mar 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> véalos, el que comenta la biblia del oso es el mismo satán, fíjese en sus pezuñas



Bueno, despues de todo YHWH es BAAL.


----------



## Aurkitu (30 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Ministro de exteriores de China: La Estrategia de Defensa Nacional de #Estados Unidos está llena de mentalidad de #GuerraFría. #China y #Rusia son dos grandes potencias, y el intento de EEUU de contener y reprimir a los dos países no tendrá éxito._
> 
> 
> 
> Los otanistas/globalistas ya podemos decir claramente que viven en BABIA, en un mundo que ya no existe, que es historia. Europa está viviendo en la Luna, creyéndose el centro de un mundo de unicornios y elefantes colorados volando.



Los Otanistas nos están arrastrando indefectiblemente a la destrucción y la miseria. Una vez Inglaterra fuera de la UE, que siempre tiro más hacia los intereses de EE.UU y su esfera anglófona, si no tuviésemos títeres y payasos como gestores, estos tendrían que haber hecho los deberes y crear las bases para consolidar un bloque fuerte con Rusia. Como no, en el proceso, limpiar la unión de botas estadounidenses, y reeducar la rusofobia enfermiza de bálticos y Polacos.


----------



## vil. (30 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Polonia pide a la Unión Europea aplicar un impuesto a los hidrocarburos rusos*
> 
> El primer ministro de Polonia, Mateusz Morawiecki, ha solicitado este miércoles a la Unión Europea (UE) que *aplique un impuesto a las importaciones de hidrocarburos rusos*.
> 
> "Pido hoy a la Comisión Europea que establezca un impuesto a los hidrocarburos rusos *para que el comercio y las normas económicas del mercado único europeo funcionen de forma justa"*, ha dicho Morawiecki a la prensa.



O dicho de otro modo... que ningún gas que llegue a tierras europeas sea más barato que el GNL... en fin... mirando el mercado interior pues... el mercado exterior se le inyecta capital y... listo... paga el ciudadano europeo, que al fin y al cabo con la inflación que hay bien puede y si hay más pues que EMPUJE... GENIAL...


----------



## lasoziedad (30 Mar 2022)

*60 presuntos seguidores de una organización neonazi detenidos en Rusia*

*Las autoridades de Rusia* han informado este miércoles de las fuerzas de seguridad han *detenido a 60 presuntos seguidores de la organización juvenil neonazi y ucraniana MKU*, creada por Yegor Krasnov. 

El Servicio Federal de Seguridad ruso (FBS) ha indicado en un comunicado que el grupo es responsable de "*perpetrar atentados territoriales, asesinatos masivos y actos extremistas en Rusia*".

Así, las fuerzas rusas han realizado una serie de redadas en las que *se han incautado de armas*, como escopetas y cuchillos, y municiones, según informaciones de la agencia de noticias Interfax.


----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

Porque los ucranianos luchan por algo, por sus familias, por sus casas, por sus ciudades, por su libertad y sobre todo por quitarse a Rusia de una vez por todas de encima ¿porque luchan los rusos?.


----------



## Guzmán de Berga (30 Mar 2022)

Uno que pasaba... dijo:


> Precisamente por eso, si los países se alinean como digo, estamos en el bando perdedor. Pocos recursos naturales (USA tiene algunos, pero Europa...), pocos recursos humanos (poblaciones muy envejecidas), economía cayendo... No pinta nada bien. Tienes una guerra y ¿cómo repones los misiles lanzados y vehículos destruídos si no tienes ni para hacer acero, titanio (que llevan todos los aviones), etc? ¿Cómo repones tropas?
> 
> Es lo que pasa cuando tienes una banda de políticos que apenas aprueban EGB sin enchufes. Que no entienden ni lo más básico de geoestrategia, ni de hacer planes a futuro, ni de alianzas. Europa tenía que haberse llevado mejor con Rusia, a la vez que mejoraba su relación con otros países de África y América del Sur. A partir de ahora va a ser mucho más complicado, y todo por una soberbia que no se entiende.
> 
> Ahora parece que los alemanes prefieren pasar frío, tener apagones y cerrar factorías antes que pagar en rublos. ¿Alguien me puede explicar qué sentido tiene? ¿No ceder? ¿Con qué fin? ¿Es que esta gente no sabe negociar ni lo más básico? Un trato con Rusia para esto te lo cerraría hasta un niño que intercambia cromos en el patio del cole.



Sencillo, EE.UU. no les deja.


----------



## Billy Ray (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## manodura79 (30 Mar 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Lo de tener que comprar en rublos...son los rusos metiendose ellos mismos en la trampa para osos.A ver como la sortean.
> 
> Ya deben estar los grandes tiburones como Soros planeando la estrategia con sus traders para dejarle el ojete a Putin tan rojo como se lo dejo a los ingleses en 1992.
> 
> ...



Pues sería interesante ver como lo hace porque Rusia está ligando el precio del Rublo al oro. Oro que tienen ellos en reserva en el banco de Moscú. Así que para especular sobre eso Soros tendría que tener reservas de oro suficientes como para poder mover el precio. 
Ojo, estoy hablando desde el bar esperando turno para comer. Igual algún experto puede clarificar.


----------



## Fígaro (30 Mar 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> ¿Que empleo va a crear en España el comprar armas y helicópteros fabricados en EEUU? Si lo genera, pero no precisamente en España, al que beneficia es al mismo Biden que no quiere saber nada de Pedrito Sánchez.
> 
> Noticia de hace dos semanas:
> 
> ...




Espera, que te los hace Eurocopter/Airbus en Harvarcete.

Peores, para dentro de cinco años y por el triple, dile a los submarinos que se esperen...



*PUTOS IGNORANTES*


----------



## Argentium (30 Mar 2022)

Las señales son inequívocas, nos acercamos a la HORA SEÑALADA...

*Italia sigue la evolución de los acontecimientos antes de tomar una decisión sobre el posible “estado de alerta” en el suministro de gas, según una fuente gubernamental*
13:44 || 30/03/2022


----------



## Argentium (30 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Tambien existe la clausula "si no pagas te quedas sin garbanzos" y es mas vieja todavia.



 MUY BUENO, me hizo mucha gracia, saludos¡¡¡


----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

Ukrania ha sorprendido y se ha ganado el respeto del mundo entero. Ha mostrado lo que es luchar por la libertad y por el porvenir de sus hijos. 

Toda una lección. El mundo libre está en deuda con este valiente pueblo. 

Slava Ukraini


----------



## amcxxl (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (30 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Hay que ser muy subnormal para creerse que el ejercito ruso va con esos vehiculos pero mucho mucho, anda que cuesta dibujar una Z



Follaputi totalmente desconectado de la realidad


----------



## Billy Ray (30 Mar 2022)

_Analista de Credit Suisse: "Estamos asistiendo al nacimiento de Bretton Woods III". El rublo se convierte en la moneda de mejor rendimiento en marzo; se dispara a 83 por dólar 

_


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (30 Mar 2022)

PUTIN SE BAJA LAS BRAGAS


*El Kremlin cede en disputa por el rublo*

*Según el Kremlin, la conversión de euros y dólares a rublos de los pagos por el suministro de gas ruso a Europa no entrará en vigor el jueves. La entrega y el pago del gas son procesos separados, dijo el miércoles el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov.*

La instrucción del presidente Vladimir Putin de cambiar a pagos en rublos aún no es válida para este jueves. Putin quiere reunirse con representantes del gigante del gas ruso Gazprom y el banco central el día para estar informado sobre el estado actual de las cosas.









Russland teilt mit: Gas muss nicht sofort in Rubel bezahlt werden


Russland wird die verlangte Zahlung von Gaslieferung in Rubel nicht unmittelbar umsetzen.




www.bild.de


----------



## manodura79 (30 Mar 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Por cierto, no conocía esta parte sobre la subida de la gasolina que me parece interesante. Ejemplo, BP no hará el descuento de esos 5 céntimos porque ellos consideran (y el gobierno está de acuerdo) que como puedes sacarte la tarjeta Mi BP y adherirte a la promoción “Ahorro de Locos" su descuento ya es mayor. Repsol lo mismo. Y así a saber cuantas grandes cadenas.
> 
> Ayer vendiendo el gobierno que el descuento de 5 céntimos (más el de 15) es para todos. Y ahora resulta que la mayoría de gasolineras con la excusa de que si te haces su tarjeta el descuento puede ser mayor, no aplicarán dicho descuento que era para "todos"....y ahora resulta que ya no es así. Pero todo es culpa de la guerra.....y luego cuando baja el precio del barril aún así te lo suben. Que útil es la guerra para que las grandes empresas ganen aún más.
> 
> ...



Creo que las que se han quedado con el culo al aire han sido las gasolineras baratas. Vamos, el decreto ha servido para eliminar competencia a las grandes.


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (30 Mar 2022)

Guzmán de Berga dijo:


> Sencillo, EE.UU. no les deja.



Pero, ¿qué es eso de que USA no les deja? ¿Le van a decir eso a los ciudadanos? "Mirad, como a USA no le gusta que paguemos en rublos, hemos decidido que preferimos que paséis frío y hambre, que es lo mejor para vosotros". Es que me parece de broma. Hay que sacudirse esa influencia americana. Una cosa es ser aliados, que me parece muy bien, y otra ser vasallos. 

Si a Europa no le interesa lo que sí le interesa a USA, lo que tenemos que hacer es velar por nuestros intereses. Nuestros políticos se deben a sus pueblos, no a USA. Luego la gente se pregunta cómo pudo llegar alguien como Hitler al poder. Pues es bien sencillo, porque lo que debía tener en frente debía ser aún peor, y cuando un pueblo pasa hambre y frío... malo. La gente, a la desesperada, suele tomar decisiones poco acertadas.

Estoy deseando ver qué pasa en las elecciones francesas. Nos va a servir para ver por dónde piensa ir el europeo de a pie, pese a la gran manipulación existente. Pero claro, la TV puede decirte que eres rico y todo va bien, pero cuando vas al super y la estantería está vacía... no cuela.


----------



## visaman (30 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Las señales son inequívocas, nos acercamos a la HORA SEÑALADA...
> 
> *Italia sigue la evolución de los acontecimientos antes de tomar una decisión sobre el posible “estado de alerta” en el suministro de gas, según una fuente gubernamental*
> 13:44 || 30/03/2022



ya han militarizado a los butaneros?


----------



## Peineto (30 Mar 2022)

TOMO 1 
Karlheinz Deschner

Historia criminal del cristianismo

Los orígenes,
desde el paleocristianismo hasta el final de la era constantiniana


Colección Enigmas del Cristianismo

Ediciones Martínez Roca, S. A.



Son solo 9 tomos que te servirán de bienmerecida penitencia


----------



## Billy Ray (30 Mar 2022)

_El ejército nacionalista ucraniano tiene cautivo a un soldado ruso: Los sádicos nazis llaman por teléfono a su novia y le dicen que van a castrar a su novio y a dónde deben enviar sus testículos._


----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

Ya hace mucho tiempo que Rusia esta en decandencia, el mayor problema que tiene Rusia son los soviéticos, soñando con algo que ya no son pero impidiedo a Rusia evolucionar y convertirse en un páis modeno y fiable.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (30 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Las conversaciones entre los ministros de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia y China comienzan en China
> 
> ⚡Rusia y China avanzarán juntos hacia un orden mundial justo y multipolar, dijo Lavrov.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1005187



ESE BOZAL ES EL QUE ME HACE NO CREER NADA DE ESTO, Y CONSIDERARLO UN CIRCO.


----------



## Argentium (30 Mar 2022)

*Lo que es el relato...*

_Pues resulta que las bolsas están cayendo, pero milagrosamente el IBEX es de los que menos caen, porque? Dicen los ejjjpertos que como el índice está lleno de bancos y están subiendo los tipos eso los favorece, se olvidan de contar que los bancos son los que a través de la ventanilla del Banco Central Europeo compran los bonos del Estado Español, QUE ESTAN EN BAJADA LIBRE, en fin, todo gracias al Ministerio de la Felicidad..._


----------



## manodura79 (30 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



¿Cartilla de racionamiento en lontananza?


----------



## Marchamaliano (30 Mar 2022)

Otro a la nevera, estoy hasta los cojones de otanitos nazis metiendo vídeos todo el puto rato de lo mismo sin aportar una puta mierda. Que cojones hace la moderación que no banea multicuentas?


----------



## Bulldozerbass (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> ¿Cartilla de racionamiento en lontananza?


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (30 Mar 2022)

Jaén instala los primeros desfibriladores en la vía pública | Hora Jaén







www.horajaen.com




*Jaén instala los primeros desfibriladores en la vía pública*


----------



## Billy Ray (30 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1005487



Eso quiere decir que van en serio, que harán las cosas bien hechas, que no es ninguna bocachanclada.


----------



## Andr3ws (30 Mar 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Jaén instala los primeros desfibriladores en la vía pública | Hora Jaén
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Año 2022.... el progreso ya llegó.


----------



## Roedr (30 Mar 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> *MARIÚPOL
> 
> Tengo entendido que en estos momentos el Estado Mayor ruso está decidiendo si bombardear Azovstal desde el aire y destruirlo del todo, o bien entrar en la planta e ir tomando una a una las instalaciones.*



Están decidiendo qué vale más. El dinero que genera la factoría o la vida de cientos de soldados chechenos.


----------



## Marchamaliano (30 Mar 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Año 2022.... el progreso ya llegó.



Estamos en la Arcadia progre ya.


----------



## Marchamaliano (30 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Están decidiendo qué vale más. El dinero que genera la factoría o la vida de cientos de soldados chechenos.



Me parece más que para los intereses de Rusia vale más la élite Chechena.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (30 Mar 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> *MARIÚPOL
> 
> Tengo entendido que en estos momentos el Estado Mayor ruso está decidiendo si bombardear Azovstal desde el aire y destruirlo del todo, o bien entrar en la planta e ir tomando una a una las instalaciones.*



Sin duda unas termobáricas harían un buen movimiento de tierras para construir un nuevo Azovstal más eficiente y moderno.


----------



## lasoziedad (30 Mar 2022)

*Rusia trae a la Tierra a dos cosmonautas rusos y a un astronauta estadounidense*

Una nave Soyuz que transporta a dos cosmonautas rusos y un astronauta estadounidense *ha abandonado este miércoles la Estación Espacial Internacional (ISS, por sus siglas en inglés) y debe aterrizar en Kazajistán por la tarde*, en un raro ejemplo de cooperación en medio de la crisis por Ucrania.

La cápsula Soyuz MS-19, en la que* viajan los rusos Anton Shkaplérov y Piotr Dubrov, así como el estadounidense Mark Vande Hei*, se desprendió de la ISS a las 07:21 GMT como estaba previsto, informó la agencia espacial rusa Roscosmos.

*El aterrizaje debe llevarse a cabo a las 11:28 GMT en el sureste de Kazajistán*, según la misma fuente.

Este viaje ocurre en medio de *fuertes tensiones por Ucrania entre Rusia y los países occidentales, con Estados Unidos a la cabeza*, que han puesto en entredicho varios proyectos en el ámbito de la cooperación espacial.

A inicios de marzo, *Roscosmos publicó un video en el que bromeaba con la posibilidad de que el estadounidense se quedara en la ISS en lugar de regresar a la Tierra* a bordo de un cohete Soyuz.

Ante la preocupación de los estadounidenses, *la agencia rusa tuvo que asegurarles que el astronauta sí estaría en el viaje*.


----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La SER señala en twtter a los tuiteros anti OTAN
> Irina, el "perfil artificial" que trae la propaganda bélica del Kremlin a Twitter



La Ser, El País son una organización CRIMINAL


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (30 Mar 2022)

Cepsa invertirá 8.000 millones y reconvertirá sus gasolineras en tiendas


Cepsa, la segunda petrolera en España, ha lanzado hoy, tras dos años de espera, su nuevo plan estratégico, que abarcará hasta el año 2030 y que contiene un histórico objetivo de in




www.expansion.com




*Cepsa invertirá 8.000 millones y reconvertirá sus gasolineras en tiendas*

MIGUEL ÁNGEL PATIÑO
@mpatinogomez
*30 MAR. 2022 *- 10:30


----------



## lasoziedad (30 Mar 2022)

*Rusia no exigirá el cambio inmediato al pago del gas en rublos, confirma el Kremlin*

*Rusia no exigirá inmediatamente a otros países que paguen sus exportaciones de gas en rublos*, ha confirmado este miércoles el Kremlin, que ha prometido un *cambio gradual*.

No obstante, Rusia podría comenzar trabajar para *ampliar la lista de sus exportaciones que requieren el pago en rublos*.

El *principal legislador ruso, Vyacheslav Volodin*, ha avisado hoy mismo a la Unión Europea que si quería el gas natural ruso tendría que pagar en rublos, y ha advertido de que *las exportaciones de petróleo, cereales, metales, fertilizantes, carbón y madera también podrían tomar pronto el mismo camino*.


----------



## Teuro (30 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1005477



Podrían haber "diversificado" su producción, por ejemplo, en España ...

Comentario demagogo (pero con algo de verdad). Abstenerse sensibles.


Spoiler



La media de generación eléctrica en Alemania parece que ronda el 40% de gas, mientras que en España es de algo más del 15%. Como el precio de la electricidad es según el del último en entrar que suele ser el más caro, eso quiere decir que España vende el 100% de la electricidad a precio de generación de gas mientras que el porcentaje real es del 15%. 

Próxima junta de accionistas de Iberdrola:


----------



## lasoziedad (30 Mar 2022)

*Rusia recomprará 2.000 millones de dólares en bonos, pero pagará en rublos*

Rusia recomprará mañana jueves *bonos por valor de 2.000 millones de dólares, que tenían su vencimiento el próximo 4 de abril, aunque pretende realizar el pago en rublos* y no en la moneda en la que fueron emitidos, el dólar, tal y como ha confirmado el Ministerio ruso de Finanzas.

En su cuenta oficial de Telegram, el Ministerio de Finanzas añade que *"el pago del valor de los bonos, incluidos los ingresos de cupones acumulados a la fecha de pago, se realizará el 31 de marzo de 2022 en la moneda de la Federación Rusa al tipo de cambio oficial del Banco de Rusia"*.

El departamento que dirige Antón Siluánov señala que *con esta recompra Rusia dará por "cumplidas antes de lo previsto sus obligaciones" de pago del vencimiento de los bonos* y avisa de que *se reserva el derecho de "cambiar los términos de la recompra"*.

Los poseedores de esos bonos tienen *hasta hoy a las 14:00 GMT* para enviar las instrucciones a la entidad depositaria nacional (NSD) para aceptar el pago.


----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Este es el autor del artículo que señala a ciudadanos rusos en España que se limitan a informar en sus redes sociales.
> Por si le interesa a la embajada rusa:
> 
> 
> ...



Criminal al servicio de USA/OTAN, debe ser denunciado por delito de ODIO


----------



## Marchamaliano (30 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Rusia trae a la Tierra a dos cosmonautas rusos y a un astronauta estadounidense*
> 
> Una nave Soyuz que transporta a dos cosmonautas rusos y un astronauta estadounidense *ha abandonado este miércoles la Estación Espacial Internacional (ISS, por sus siglas en inglés) y debe aterrizar en Kazajistán por la tarde*, en un raro ejemplo de cooperación en medio de la crisis por Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Si son los putos gringos allí se queda el ruso. Me alegro, no seas como el demonio. No vale la pena.


----------



## niraj (30 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Al menos no les enviamos armas, a los _Wagner_. No sé tú, pero esto a mi no me parece muy defendible ni noble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[Forwarded from Desnazification UA]
*El comando de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania prohibió publicar en la Red grabaciones de torturas y ejecuciones de prisioneros de guerra y opositores al régimen de zelensky

Tenga en cuenta no que se prohibió torturar y matar, sino hacer públicos estos hechos. ¡Nazis naturales!*


----------



## Roedr (30 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Me parece más que para los intereses de Rusia vale más la élite Chechena.



El caso es que van a necesitar a los sabuesos chechenos si quieren tomar Odesa. En este tipo de cosas hay que reconocer que los gringos se portan mejor con sus tropas.


----------



## Charidemo (30 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Lo leo y tras intentar descifrarlo: un millón y pico para una ONG que quiere vender café.


----------



## Roedr (30 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Si son los putos gringos allí se queda el ruso. Me alegro, no seas como el demonio. No vale la pena.



Los gringos tampoco harían eso. En cambio los ingleses yo creo que sí.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> La Ser, El País son una organización CRIMINAL



Y empiezan a verle las orejas al lobo, aunque intentan disimular…








Lavrov alardea de sintonía entre Moscú y Pekín con el anuncio de un nuevo orden mundial “justo y democrático”


El ministro de Exteriores ruso, de visita a su homólogo chino, asegura que los dos Gobiernos hablan con una sola voz en cuestiones globales y desarrollan una política exterior coordinada




elpais.com


----------



## lasoziedad (30 Mar 2022)

*Choque entre China y EEUU*

*El gigante asiático denuncia que el Gobierno de Biden quiere crear una 'OTAN asiática'.
El país norteamericano desconfía de las operaciones de Pekín en el Pacífico.*

30 de marzo de 2022 09:11 CEST 








La guerra en Ucrania continúa. *En las últimas horas las negociaciones que están manteniendo Rusia y Ucrania en Turquía han tenido algún avance, aunque cunde la desconfianza entre el Gobierno de Zelenski* sobre las verdaderas intenciones de las tropas de Putin, sobre todo en la capital del país, en Kiev.

Mientras, la invasión rusa ha hecho que todas las grandes potencias se hayan activado al respecto y hayan actuado de una u otra manera en un conflicto que ya dura más de un mes. *Ucrania ha recibido el apoyo desde el principio de los países miembros de la OTAN, incluido Estados Unidos.* Por otra parte, *China se ha mostrado ambigua durante todo este tiempo*, ya que ni ha condenado el ataque ruso ni ha expresado de forma directa su apoyo a Putin.

*Despliegue de China en el Pacífico*

El conflicto bélico se libra en suelo ucraniano, pero *alrededor de él se suceden los movimientos y tensiones geopolíticas.* El último se está produciendo en Asia con un choque entre China y Estados Unidos, dos de las mayores potencias del mundo. *El gigante asiático ha reforzado su presencia en el Pacífico*, después de llegar a un acuerdo con Islas Salomón en virtud del cual se abrirán las puertas a los buques de guerra chinos en una futura base naval.

Asimismo, China, a través de su ministro de Exteriores, Wang Yi, ha realizado un *tour por varios países del Sudeste asiático que le ha llevado a Nepal, Pakistán o India.* El objetivo no es otro que agrandar su influencia en el continente.

En este sentido, Estados Unidos ha denunciado a través del Comando Indo-Pacífico de EEUU, que el Gobierno de *Pekín ha armado tres islas del mar del Sur de China con sistemas de misiles antibuque y antiaéreos, equipos láser y aviones de combate*. “Durante los últimos 20 años hemos sido testigos de la mayor concentración militar desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial por parte de China”, denunció el país norteamericano.

*Acuerdo de EEUU con Filipinas*

Pero al mismo tiempo que EEUU vigila los movimientos de China, el gigante asiático denuncia también las operaciones estadounidenses en Asia. Este lunes, el Gobierno de Biden ha acordado con Filipinas que más de 5.000 militares norteamericanos y casi 4.000 soldados filipinos se entrenarán hasta el 8 de abril en suelo filipino. Por este motivo, *China ha alertado que desde Washington están tratando de formar en Asia una especie de ‘OTAN asiática’ contra China.*

El mundo mira durante las últimas semanas a Ucrania, pero la invasión de Rusia ha desatado una tormenta de movimientos en el que todos los líderes y potencias mundiales se posicionan cual tablero de ajedrez. *China y Estados Unidos juegan al tacticismo geopolítico y como en muchas otras ocasiones vuelven a chocar.*


----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Polonia pide a la Unión Europea aplicar un impuesto a los hidrocarburos rusos*
> 
> El primer ministro de Polonia, Mateusz Morawiecki, ha solicitado este miércoles a la Unión Europea (UE) que *aplique un impuesto a las importaciones de hidrocarburos rusos*.
> 
> "Pido hoy a la Comisión Europea que establezca un impuesto a los hidrocarburos rusos *para que el comercio y las normas económicas del mercado único europeo funcionen de forma justa"*, ha dicho Morawiecki a la prensa.



Los polacos no saben qué hacer para jodernos a los europeos por su afán de chupar rabo Yankee, que gentuza, hablo de sus políticos.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (30 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los ultimos grupos de combatientes del Azov estan en la fabrica de acero y en el recinto portuario, son zonas industriales en la que no deberian haber civiles, bombardear con una bomba de hidrogeno tactica y recoger los cadaveres...



Ya, pero los rusos prefieren coger vivos (o medio vivos) a todos los que puedan para darles amor.


----------



## computer_malfuction (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## vil. (30 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Rusia recomprará 2.000 millones de dólares en bonos, pero pagará en rublos*
> 
> Rusia recomprará mañana jueves *bonos por valor de 2.000 millones de dólares, que tenían su vencimiento el próximo 4 de abril, aunque pretende realizar el pago en rublos* y no en la moneda en la que fueron emitidos, el dólar, tal y como ha confirmado el Ministerio ruso de Finanzas.
> 
> ...



Los tenedores le aceptarán la venta o no se la aceptarán?????... acohonante todo lo que está aconteciendo... si la aceptan ya tenemos Rublos rulando para pagar y los tenedores ¿tendrán rentabilidad?...

A esperar... pero MACRON decía que no había forma de hacer frente a la petición de Putin... y si la hay a cuanto van a vender esos tenedores los rublos...

¿Estamos cambiando el paradigma Dolar???... a seguir con todo esto, que es la hostia y es algo inimaginable sólo hace una semana... pero inimaginable...


----------



## Marchamaliano (30 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Los gringos tampoco harían eso. En cambio los ingleses yo creo que sí.



Anglos ambos. Sólo piensan en una cosa el BENEFICIO por encima de todo. Son el demonio.


----------



## Marchamaliano (30 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Choque entre China y EEUU*
> 
> *El gigante asiático denuncia que el Gobierno de Biden quiere crear una 'OTAN asiática'.
> El país norteamericano desconfía de las operaciones de Pekín en el Pacífico.*
> ...



La momia está haciendo amigos con ganas de partirle la cara por todos lados.


----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> ¿Que empleo va a crear en España el comprar armas y helicópteros fabricados en EEUU? Si lo genera, pero no precisamente en España, al que beneficia es al mismo Biden que no quiere saber nada de Pedrito Sánchez.
> 
> Noticia de hace dos semanas:
> 
> ...



Por cierto, OJO que las armas americanas no se pueden usar contra Marruecos, es condición sin equanom del "amigo" Americano.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (30 Mar 2022)

Ruble becomes best-performing currency in March; soars to 83 to the dollar


The ruble appreciated to 83 to the dollar intraday on Tuesday against a record low of 139 on March 7.




www.business-standard.com





*Ruble becomes best-performing currency in March; soars to 83 to the dollar*
*The ruble appreciated to 83 to the dollar intraday on Tuesday against a record low of 139 on March 7.*




Representative Image: Russian markets; Photo: Bloomberg

Krishna Kant | Mumbai Last Updated at March 29, 2022 23:56 IST 


The ruble has recouped most of its losses and become the top-performing currency globally. It continues to gain and is up 60 per cent against the US dollar from its lows in the first week of March.

The ruble appreciated to 83 to the dollar intraday on Tuesday against a record low of 139 on March 7. Thanks to the recent rally, the ruble is only about 10 per cent lower than what it was before the Russian invasion of Ukraine on February 24. The ruble was trading at around 76 before the invasion, according to the data from Bloomberg.

Analysts say the post-invasion depreciation in the ruble is modest, considering the severity of European and American sanctions on Russia. As part of the sanctions, the United States and European Union froze nearly half the Russian central bank’s $640-billion foreign exchange reserves held in banks outside Russia.

Russian companies and individuals have been debarred from doing transactions in dollars and euros and nearly 400 Western firms have closed operations in Russia. A majority of the Russian banks have been cut off from the Society for Worldwide Interbank Financial Telecommunication (SWIFT), which executes financial transactions and payments among banks worldwide. These moves have cut Russia’s financial and trade transactions with Western countries.

Analysts, however, say the recovery in the ruble suggests the impact of the West’s economic sanctions are much lower than anticipated initially. “The sanctions and curbs had created insolvency risks for the Russian economy, leading to a big sell-off in the ruble.

The economic stress has, however, lessened considerably as European countries continue to buy oil and gas from Russia, and major emerging markets including China continue to trade with Russia,” said Dhananjay Sinha, managing director and chief strategist, JM Finance Institutional Equity.




Some experts say the rally in the Russian currency hints at a trend towards de-dollarisation of global trade, especially in oil and gas.

The biggest jump in the ruble occurred when the Russian president announced that unfriendly countries — the European Union, the US, Canada, Australia, New Zealand, Japan, South Korea, and Taiwan — would have to pay in rubles for Russian gas.

If European countries are forced to agree to it, they will have to exchange euros and dollars for rubles. This will create a big global demand for rubles, leading to a further rise in its value against the dollar and the euro. The ruble is used largely to settle domestic transactions in Russia.

The G7 countries, which include the US and its allies, have refused to pay in rubles for Russian gas. The European Union gets 40 per cent of its natural gas from Russia.

The Paris-based International Energy Agency (IEA) said the sanctions on Russia might lead to a global energy crisis.

“Given Russia’s role in the global energy system, this humanitarian crisis could be followed by an energy one,” said Fatih Birol, head of the IEA.

Earlier, Credit Suisse analyst Zoltan Pozsar had said the sanctions on Russia could lead to a new global monetary order.

“We are witnessing the birth of Bretton Woods III — a new world (monetary) order centred around commodity-based currencies in the East that will likely weaken the Eurodollar system and also contribute to inflationary forces in the West,” he wrote in a report in the first week of March.


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (30 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> PUTIN SE BAJA LAS BRAGAS
> 
> 
> *El Kremlin cede en disputa por el rublo*
> ...



¿en que quedamos?


----------



## pemebe (30 Mar 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Jajajjajaja y España con Sánchez haciendo el ridículo, regalando el Sáhara a Marruecos y a sus ciudadanos a su suerte y comprando gas más caro a Usa. Que puta locura. Esto es una demolición controlada, o caballo de Troya. Llamadlo cómo queráis



Y luego están las medidas:


Regalo 20 centimos (bueno no, 15 centimos y 5 que los ponga la gasolinera. Y que en la factura ponga que has hecho el descuento gracias a "Antonio" y que pueden pedir mes a mes que les paguen. Creamos burocracia cuando se podía hacer lo mismo sin coste para nadie bajando el impuesto especial de las gasolinas 12,5 centimos que con el IVA da unos 15 centimos.
Limito la subida de los alquileres al 2% (esto es gratis para el Gobierno). Miles de contratos firmados a la basura (la mayoria de los contratos tienen clausulas de revision con el IPC. ¿realmente se puede legislar hacia atrás?
10.000 mil millones en prestamos
Y no deflacto el IRPF (una subida del IRPF que afecta sobre todo a las rentas más bajas)

Por si fuera poco si tienes una empresa que se dedica a la importacion/exportacion a Rusia no puedes despedir.


----------



## Argentium (30 Mar 2022)

No puede ser...

*Zelenskiy dice que Rusia está enviando nuevas fuerzas*
14:19 || 30/03/2022


----------



## piru (30 Mar 2022)

pgas dijo:


> podéis mandar tranquilamente a este pajero de la libertad individual al ignore. No aporta nada al hilo mas que su anarcogilipollez innata. Le conozco del foro del covid cuando nos echaba en cara que ninguna opinión de internet iba a convencerle para coartar su sagrada libertad de movimiento, y que tripincharse con la ponzoña transgénica recomendada por la autoridad estatal era un precio barato a pagar para poder salir y viajar con normalidad.




Déjame adivinar: ¿alfonbass? ese de liberal tiene lo que yo de comunista. Lo tengo en el ignore hace mucho.


----------



## Gotthard (30 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Una subvencion como otras tantas miles para un chanchullo feminista como otros tantos miles.

De todas formas se entrega a 30 años, asi que alguna charo del PSOE se va a empoderar con un sueldito nescafé de casi 40.000 al año de aqui a que se jubile.

Remad más fuerte, joder.


----------



## frangelico (30 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Choque entre China y EEUU*
> 
> *El gigante asiático denuncia que el Gobierno de Biden quiere crear una 'OTAN asiática'.
> El país norteamericano desconfía de las operaciones de Pekín en el Pacífico.*
> ...



China ahora querrá salirse del collar de perlas. Y si son listos tratarán de dejar de comprar gas australiano, que a ver donde lo colocan si China se les borra como cliente. Tras el acuerdo de los submarinos nucleares australianos, que obviamente se compran contra China, habrá guerra fría en el Pacífico.


----------



## Abstenuto (30 Mar 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> Dudo y mucho que Ucrania de salir bien las negociaciones, vaya a cumplir algo. Crimea es rusia si o si, por mucho que griten y hagan aspavientos, saben que ahí no pueden hacer nada, sino quieren que rusia vaya con todo.
> Respecto al dombass, creo que sí Ucrania siguiera dando problemas con este tema, harán una anexión expréss. Y respecto al resto de territorios tomados, a saber que harán, sobre todos con los que conectan por tierra con Crimea...



Las negociaciones no van a llegar a ninguna parte. Los ucranianos llegan a Estambul con unas propuestas inaceptables para Rusia, parece como si realmente se creyeran que están ganando la guerra.

Un paripé, tratar de ganar tiempo. Rusia seguirá con las operaciones militares metiendo más tropas


----------



## arriondas (30 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> ¿en que quedamos?



Eso es que van a pagar en rublos o hay negociación con la UE de por medio.

Ni caso a los intoxicadores.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (30 Mar 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Las negociaciones no van a llegar a ninguna parte. Los ucranianos llegan a Estambul con unas propuestas inaceptables para Rusia, parece como si realmente se creyeran que están ganando la guerra.
> 
> Un paripé, tratar de ganar tiempo. Rusia seguirá con las operaciones militares metiendo más tropas



que dices hombre, si los rusos en burbuja pierden media docena de veces...... al dia!
no tienen ninguna oportunidad


----------



## piru (30 Mar 2022)

Les tapan los ojos con cinta adhesiva, podemos imaginar lo que pasará con cejas y pestañas cuando se la quiten.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (30 Mar 2022)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOM: La agencia estatal rusa publicó (y borró) un artículo.... ¡ANUNCIANDO LA CAPTURA DE KIEV Y EL REGRESO DE UCRANIA A RUSIA!


"Es una finta" decían... "Es para fijar a los ucranianos en Kiev y entretenerles mientras se captura el Donbass" decían... Estaba revisando un tweet de un periodista que se burlaba de la supuesta "finta de despiste" de Rusia en Kiev, que los rusos han utilizado para justificar su repliegue...




www.burbuja.info





Para mi este es el post del dia, lo que me he podido reir con esta mierda jajaja


----------



## Billy Ray (30 Mar 2022)

Tenemos la inflación de paises en guerra, es como si España estuviera en guerra...vaya plaga nos está asolando.


----------



## pemebe (30 Mar 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Por cierto, no conocía esta parte sobre la subida de la gasolina que me parece interesante. Ejemplo, BP no hará el descuento de esos 5 céntimos porque ellos consideran (y el gobierno está de acuerdo) que como puedes sacarte la tarjeta Mi BP y adherirte a la promoción “Ahorro de Locos" su descuento ya es mayor. Repsol lo mismo. Y así a saber cuantas grandes cadenas.
> 
> Ayer vendiendo el gobierno que el descuento de 5 céntimos (más el de 15) es para todos. Y ahora resulta que la mayoría de gasolineras con la excusa de que si te haces su tarjeta el descuento puede ser mayor, no aplicarán dicho descuento que era para "todos"....y ahora resulta que ya no es así. Pero todo es culpa de la guerra.....y luego cuando baja el precio del barril aún así te lo suben. Que útil es la guerra para que las grandes empresas ganen aún más.
> 
> ...



Y te preguntaras porque las petroleras españolas son tan generosas que hacen esos descuentos datos del 21/3/2021:






Precio de los carburantes con y sin impuestos en la Unión Europea


Precio de los carburantes, gasolina y diésel, con y sin impuestos en los países de la Unión Europea.




www.dieselogasolina.com





Precio sin impuestos de la gasolina en España: 1,026
Precio sin impuestos del gasoil en España: 1,107

Nuestros vecinos:
Francia: Gasolina 0,953 (7,3 centimos más barato)
Francia: Gasoil: 1,037 (7 centimos más barato)

Portugal: Gasolina 0,935 (9,1 centimos más barato)
Portugal: Gasoil 1,023 (8,4 centimos más barato)


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Argentium (30 Mar 2022)

Demasiadas noticias contradictorias me parece, guerra informativa

*El negociador ucraniano Mykhailo Podolyak dice que el acuerdo de paz con Rusia se someterá a referéndum nacional después de que Rusia retire las tropas a las posiciones del 23 de febrero*
14:44 || 30/03/2022


----------



## mazuste (30 Mar 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Las negociaciones no van a llegar a ninguna parte. Los ucranianos llegan a Estambul con unas propuestas inaceptables para Rusia, parece como si realmente se creyeran que están ganando la guerra.
> 
> Un paripé, tratar de ganar tiempo. Rusia seguirá con las operaciones militares metiendo más tropas



Al final, como comentan algunos rusos, sería una maniobra de diversión
para realizar el relevo de las tropas de refresco sin que reaccionen los ukros.


----------



## Nicors (30 Mar 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Las negociaciones no van a llegar a ninguna parte. Los ucranianos llegan a Estambul con unas propuestas inaceptables para Rusia, parece como si realmente se creyeran que están ganando la guerra.
> 
> Un paripé, tratar de ganar tiempo. Rusia seguirá con las operaciones militares metiendo más tropas



¿Que propuestas de Ucrania serian aceptables para Rusia?
El donbas y y crimea?
La mitad de Ucrania?
Toda Ucrania?
Espero tu respuesta.


----------



## Trajanillo (30 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Follaputi totalmente desconectado de la realidad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uno termina francamente hasta los cojones que indigentes mentales como tu encasillen a la gente porque no piensan lo mismo que tú. 
Pues no no me creo nada de eso, como tampoco me lo creería si fuera del ejercito americano o aleman.
Pero nada tu sigue luchando por el mundo libre como si te fuera la vida en ello, peazo de pringao. Yo mientras velaré por mis intereses que no son ni los de tus amigos de la OTAN ni los de Putin y sus historias...


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Mar 2022)

La tripulación del sistema de defensa aérea TOR inspecciona los restos del dron destruido Bayraktar TB2 de las fuerzas de Ucrania


----------



## Argentium (30 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Esto ya es el colmo de la pelotudez, perdonar pero otros calificativos se me hacen cortos¡¡¡ Este país se lo llevan puesto estos hdmp¡¡¡


----------



## ZARGON (30 Mar 2022)

En los territorios liberados de la República de Luhansk ya han comenzado a funcionar las oficinas de registro y alistamiento militar.


----------



## coscorron (30 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Y luego están las medidas:
> 
> 
> Regalo 20 centimos (bueno no, 15 centimos y 5 que los ponga la gasolinera. Y que en la factura ponga que has hecho el descuento gracias a "Antonio" y que pueden pedir mes a mes que les paguen. Creamos burocracia cuando se podía hacer lo mismo sin coste para nadie bajando el impuesto especial de las gasolinas 12,5 centimos que con el IVA da unos 15 centimos.
> ...



Me explica por favor alguien lo de Antonio ... Porque le llaman ahora a Pedro Sanchez Antonio que me lo he perdido ...


----------



## coscorron (30 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Esto ya es el colmo de la pelotudez, perdonar pero otros calificativos se me hacen cortos¡¡¡ Este país se lo llevan puesto estos hdmp¡¡¡



Donde ha quedado la vergüenza y la ética en el periodismo por dios ... Que mierda mundo nos esta quedando.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (30 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Me explica por favor alguien lo de Antonio ... Porque le llaman ahora a Pedro Sanchez Antonio que me lo he perdido ...



el otro dia en italia creo que el primer ministro italiano le llamo antonio sanchez
o algo asi


----------



## mazuste (30 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Una duda.
> El Vaticano esta en la lista de estados hostiles ?



Según este tuiter, deberían ser hostiles, porque están comprando rublos...
*
El banco del Vaticano transfirió 10 millones de euros para comprar rublos al Banco Central 
de Rusia para pagar el gas: Medios de comunicación rusos informan*


----------



## arriondas (30 Mar 2022)

Y el Consejo de la Federación apoya la propuesta de Volodin. Que las exportaciones de materias primas se paguen con rublos, es decir.

Es algo mucho más amplio, y más serio. Desde el petróleo a los fertilizantes, todo a cambio de rublos.


----------



## coscorron (30 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Como lo hacemos para estar siempre lideres en el meollo ... Sea por lo que sea lideres en paro, en inflación, en deuda, en deficit, el menor crecimiento .. Y si alguien me explica lo de Antonio se lo agradezco. Joer es que casi doblamos a los siguientes .. Algo hay estructuralmente mal en la economía española y es evidente que no lo resolvemos.


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (30 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Eso es que van a pagar en rublos o hay negociación con la UE de por medio.
> 
> Ni caso a los intoxicadores.



Yo me atrevería a decir que hay negociación y se dan tiempo para cerrar dicha negociación. También podría ser realmente que hayan dicho a los rusos que es ciertamente imposible ahora mismo y que necesitan tiempo. Veremos. Haría falta tener más detalles para entender qué es lo que falta implementar en el sistema para que se pueda hacer la venta en rublos, para que podamos opinar. 

Lo que juega con los tiempos esta gente, madre mía. No sé si es que en occidente somos muy impacientes o si los rusos simplemente se lo toman con demasiada calma...


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Mar 2022)

BTR-3 destruido de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania durante la liberación del pueblo de Terny


----------



## cryfar74 (30 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Me explica por favor alguien lo de Antonio ... Porque le llaman ahora a Pedro Sanchez Antonio que me lo he perdido ...


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Mar 2022)

Equipo abandonado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Mariupol.


----------



## tomasjos (30 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Déjame adivinar: ¿alfonbass? ese de liberal tiene lo que yo de comunista. Lo tengo en el ignore hace mucho.



Según él, es libertario. Eso es un eufemismo de desear la ley de la selva siempre que uno sea el león y no la gacela


----------



## ZARGON (30 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Están decidiendo qué vale más. El dinero que genera la factoría o la vida de cientos de soldados chechenos.



Y las termobaricas?. Asan los nazis y el edificio queda intacto.


----------



## Renegato (30 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Me explica por favor alguien lo de Antonio ... Porque le llaman ahora a Pedro Sanchez Antonio que me lo he perdido ...


----------



## arriondas (30 Mar 2022)

Uno que pasaba... dijo:


> Yo me atrevería a decir que hay negociación y se dan tiempo para cerrar dicha negociación. También podría ser realmente que hayan dicho a los rusos que es ciertamente imposible ahora mismo y que necesitan tiempo. Veremos. Haría falta tener más detalles para entender qué es lo que falta implementar en el sistema para que se pueda hacer la venta en rublos, para que podamos opinar.
> 
> Lo que juega con los tiempos esta gente, madre mía. No sé si es que en occidente somos muy impacientes o si los rusos simplemente se lo toman con demasiada calma...



Los rusos tienen otro sentido del tiempo. No son tan cortoplacistas.

Y para mi es que van a pagar en rublos, pero están pidiendo algo de tiempo para poder hacerlo. Ergo están negociando.


----------



## Billy Ray (30 Mar 2022)

Yo creo que estamos ante la última legislatura de esta gentuza, no puede ser de otra manera, ya la agitación de fantasmas y las etiquetas falaces no van a dar resultados electorales, la gente vota con el estómago. Aparte, la crisis monumental que viene cerrará todos los grifos de financiación NWO a los politicos comprados y sus politicas, a propagandas y medios de intoxicación, la crisis será un viento que arrastrará toda la paja. Estos desaparecen, espero que para no volver más. Veremos...


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (30 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> ¿en que quedamos?



El Kremlin revela detalles sobre el cambio a pagos en rublos por gas

El portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov, dijo que el proceso de cambio a pagos en rublos para las entregas de exportación de gas ruso llevará tiempo y no comenzará de inmediato esta semana, a pesar de la fecha límite del 31 de marzo establecida por orden presidencial.

“Este proceso se prolonga más en el tiempo por razones técnicas” , dijo a los periodistas, y agregó que los importadores tendrán tiempo para adaptarse.









Kremlin reveals details on switching to ruble payments for gas


The transition to the ruble for payments for Russian gas will not be abrupt, Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov says




www.rt.com


----------



## Silvia Charo (30 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Que analisis tan mas estupido...!!



Gracias. Tomaré nota de su excelente aporte.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (30 Mar 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Y las termobaricas?. Asan los nazis y el edificio queda intacto.



Investiga en la wikipedia.
Yo ya estoy cansado de explicar cosas


----------



## Archimanguina (30 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Yo creo que estamos ante la última legislatura de esta gentuza, no puede ser de otra manera, ya la agitación de fantasmas y las etiquetas falaces no van a dar resultados electorales, la gente vota con el estómago. Aparte, la crisis monumental que viene cerrará todos los grifos de financiación NWO a los politicos comprados y sus politicas, a propagandas y medios de intoxicación, la crisis será un viento que arrastrará toda la paja. Estos desaparecen, espero que para no volver más. Veremos...



que inocente...el algoritmo no lo permitirá tenemos a Antonio hasta el 2050.


----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)

Cksro


Argentium dijo:


> Demasiadas noticias contradictorias me parece, guerra informativa
> 
> *El negociador ucraniano Mykhailo Podolyak dice que el acuerdo de paz con Rusia se someterá a referéndum nacional después de que Rusia retire las tropas a las posiciones del 23 de febrero*
> 14:44 || 30/03/2022



Claro, que retiren las tropas y luego si te he visto no me acuerdo, ja ja ja, estos ukronazis son la repera.


----------



## Seronoser (30 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Polonia pide a la Unión Europea aplicar un impuesto a los hidrocarburos rusos*
> 
> El primer ministro de Polonia, Mateusz Morawiecki, ha solicitado este miércoles a la Unión Europea (UE) que *aplique un impuesto a las importaciones de hidrocarburos rusos*.
> 
> "Pido hoy a la Comisión Europea que establezca un impuesto a los hidrocarburos rusos *para que el comercio y las normas económicas del mercado único europeo funcionen de forma justa"*, ha dicho Morawiecki a la prensa.



Polonia está extremadamente nerviosa.
De hecho yo diría que se le está poniendo cara de Ucrania.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Cksro
> 
> Claro, que retiren las tropas y luego si te he visto no me acuerdo, ja ja ja, estos ukronazis son la repera.



Un demonio ucraniano fué preguntado en una Tv porque no habian respetado los acuerdos de Minks, el rebanacuellos respondió que como los habian firmado forzados, no tenian valor. Asi que ya saben lo que van a decir de cualquier acuerdo firmado, no tienen valor y haran lo posible por vulnerarlo. Son satanistas coño, el único trato es mandarlos al infierno de donde han salido por una de sus bocas.


----------



## Seronoser (30 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Rusia recomprará 2.000 millones de dólares en bonos, pero pagará en rublos*
> 
> Rusia recomprará mañana jueves *bonos por valor de 2.000 millones de dólares, que tenían su vencimiento el próximo 4 de abril, aunque pretende realizar el pago en rublos* y no en la moneda en la que fueron emitidos, el dólar, tal y como ha confirmado el Ministerio ruso de Finanzas.
> 
> ...



El 90% de esos bonos están en manos rusas, así que los tenedores rusos han ganado un 4% adicional solo con el cambio de divisa de dolar a rublo


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Mar 2022)

¡Termobáricas ya!


----------



## delhierro (30 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> “Este proceso se prolonga más en el tiempo por razones técnicas” , dijo a los periodistas, y agregó que los importadores tendrán tiempo para adaptarse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son tontos, los importadores ya le han dicho que no van a pagar en rublos. Darle vueltas y vueltas...no les lleva a ningun sitio. Si hay pelotas, cortas el gas y luego si lo quieren que paguen como tu digas. El resto humo.



crocodile dijo:


> Cksro
> 
> Claro, que retiren las tropas y luego si te he visto no me acuerdo, ja ja ja, estos ukronazis son la repera.



Pero no les va mal, se reunen con ellos. En lugar de reforzar las tropas, o meter en serio la aviación.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (30 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Son tontos, los importadores ya le han dicho que no van a pagar en rublos. Darle vueltas y vueltas...no les lleva a ningun sitio. Si hay pelotas, cortas el gas y luego si lo quieren que paguen como tu digas. El resto humo.



Impresionante el ridículo que están haciendo los rusos.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (30 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Follaputi totalmente desconectado de la realidad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que se ve en ese vídeo son furgonetas UAZ Bukhanka (pan de molde), unas furgonetas muy fiables y verdaderamente 4x4, al nivel del mejor Jeep, Lada Niva, Uaz Hunter, etc... Las fabrican desde tiempos de la URSS y gastan mucha gasolina (13,5 lts/100 Kms) para los estándares occidentales pero allí la gasolina es muy barata. Es un vehículo muy útil, duro y robusto. Las fabrican en distintas configuraciones, furgoneta de transporte, mini autobús, ambulancias, etc...



Esos vehículos son nuevos y fueron entregados por el fabricante UAZ a los Chechenos (esto confirmado por un vídeo) junto con otros todoterrenos UAZ Hunter y UAZ Patriot.

UAZ Hunter. (4x4 civil que deriva del coche típico del Ejercito Soviético de la Guerra Fria, el UAZ 469 )







UAZ Patriot.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (30 Mar 2022)

*Tengo en el garaje un trozo de hierro viejo, chatarra y una vespino oxidada, ¿cómo puedo ponerme en contacto en el Estado Mayor Ruso para donárselo?*


----------



## lasoziedad (30 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¡Termobáricas ya!



Esa Z es photoshop, lo de vox no.


----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2022)

El final del juego ucraniano. El corresponsal de guerra de Sputnik, Aleksandr Khrolenko, señala que la situación actual se asemeja a la parte de una partida de ajedrez, cuando todavía hay muchas piezas en el tablero, pero el resultado de la partida ya está predeterminado.

▪Los militares rusos se han apoderado de varios asentamientos más en el este de Ucrania durante la noche y han llegado a la frontera sur cerca de Slavyansk.

▪Tras la liquidación del caldero de Mariupol, la prioridad de las fuerzas rusas pasa a ser la desmilitarización de la agrupación de las AFU cercada en Donbás.

▪Las estadísticas muestran que la liberación de Donbass avanza a gran velocidad. Según las autoridades de las Repúblicas Populares, se ha liberado el 60% del territorio de la DNR y el 80% de la LNR.

▪Fuentes ucranianas hablan de una creciente capacidad de avance de los rusos.

▪Los nacionalistas, las AFU y las fuerzas de defensa se disparan entre sí, torturan y mutilan a los prisioneros de guerra en todas partes. La transformación de los defensores del país en bandas terroristas incontrolables es una señal de la perdición del régimen de Kiev, dijo el experto.

t.me/anna_news/26621

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## pirivi-parava (30 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> El Kremlin revela detalles sobre el cambio a pagos en rublos por gas
> 
> El portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov, dijo que el proceso de cambio a pagos en rublos para las entregas de exportación de gas ruso llevará tiempo y no comenzará de inmediato esta semana, a pesar de la fecha límite del 31 de marzo establecida por orden presidencial.
> 
> ...



Parece, en parte un gesto de buena voluntad (y de asegurar sus ventas, claro)
Si el plazo hubiera desembocado en un corte de gas habría sido un disparador de mayores medidas occidentales. Esto desarma a USA para empujar a Uropa, ...de momento


----------



## bubibartra (30 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Sin confirmar
> 
> Banco del Vaticano transfirió € 10 millones para comprar rublos del Banco Central de Rusia para pagar el gas: informes de los medios rusos



Los curas no pasan frío ..


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Esa Z es photoshop, lo de vox no.



Claro, teniendo en cuanta los antecedentes de los satanistas, seguro que es un montaje, son incapaces de eso.


----------



## delhierro (30 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Impresionante el ridículo que están haciendo los rusos.



No, a nivel militar han derrotado en 1 semana. La propaganda occidental es eso propaganda.

Pero tienen un problema profundo en lo politico. No hay un plan serio ahí, así que para que tomar más territorios....¿ para devolverlos en 15 dias ?

Y en lo economico pasa algo similar. Tienen miedo escenico a ganar, ya les paso en siria cuando tenian todas las cartas pararon, o en la mismo ucrania en 2014 cuando pudieron tener todo el pais con minimo esfuerzo.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)

Los asesores económicos de Scholz ven riesgo de recesión en Alemania


Recortan su estimación de alza del PIB para este año desde el 4,6% de noviembre al 1,8%




cincodias.elpais.com


----------



## lapetus (30 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> habian firmado forzados, no tenian valor



Hombre, es que era el diktat de Versalles Minsk.


----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2022)

Los países de la CEI podrían utilizar el yuan chino como moneda de reserva para las liquidaciones mutuas en lugar del dólar y el euro, según ha declarado el vicepresidente primero del Comité Ejecutivo de la CEI, Leonid Anfimov.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38020


----------



## lasoziedad (30 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Claro, teniendo en cuanta los antecedentes de los satanistas, seguro que es un montaje, son incapaces de eso.



Son capaces de cosas peores pero al menos esto no es real, se nota que han repetido cosas.
Eso si, esta hecho con el mismo objetivo y no deja de ser sadico por mucho photoshop que sea.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Mar 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Hombre, es que era el diktat de Versalles Minsk.



Los demonios deben estar en el infierno, no firmando armisticios.


----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2022)

Me quito el sombrero ante los colegas.
Dos instalaciones clave para golpear sin "consecuencias medioambientales":
- La planta desalinizadora de petróleo (electrólisis)
- Una planta de hidrotratamiento de gasolina por craqueo catalítico

Ambas instalaciones están generalmente alejadas de los tanques de almacenamiento de petróleo y de los oleoductos. ¡A trabajar, hermanos!

t.me/surf_noise1/9785


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Son capaces de cosas peores pero al menos esto no es real, se nota que han repetido cosas.
> Eso si, esta hecho con el mismo objetivo y no dejar de ser sadico por mucho photoshop que sea.



Entonces no interrumpas al enemigo cuando está cometiendo un error, esto debe ser gasolina en las redes rusas.


----------



## lasoziedad (30 Mar 2022)

Se está hablando mucho del gas pero esto puede ser un problema incluso mayor en según que paises como el nuestro:


*Ucrania pierde 1.500 millones de dólares en exportaciones agrícolas por el conflicto*

*Ucrania *ha visto *restringidas sus exportaciones agrícolas desde que comenzó la guerra*, lo que ha causado pérdidas por valor de 1.500 millones de dólares, según datos del Ministerio de Agricultura en Kiev.

Antes de la invasión rusa del 24 de febrero, Ucrania exportaba *cada mes cinco millones de toneladas* de productos agrícolas a través de los puertos de Odesa y Nikolaev, que ahora se encuentran bloqueados.

Por ello, el país en la actualidad sólo *dispone de los puertos fluviales del Danubio y de las rutas terrestres para enviar sus exportaciones*, que se cifran ahora en 0,5 millones de toneladas de cereal , según dijo el viceministro de Agrigultura, Taras Vysotsky, en un comunicado publicado por el Ministerio.

Los productos agrícolas representaban antes de la guerra el *41% de las exportaciones totales de Ucrania*, tercer productora mundial de cebada, y en cuarto y quinto lugar para las exportaciones de avena y de maíz, respectivamente.


----------



## Impresionante (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## delhierro (30 Mar 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Parece, en parte un gesto de buena voluntad (y de asegurar sus ventas, claro)
> Si el plazo hubiera desembocado en un corte de gas habría sido un disparador de mayores medidas occidentales. Esto desarma a USA para empujar a Uropa, ...de momento



Las medidas occidentales seran a muerte. Veo que no solo putin no entiende la mentalidad de lso que gobiernan la mayoría del mundo. Cuanto más se retire más le empujaran. Y una vez pasada una linea, no hay vuelta atras.

Lo dije el primer dia cuando parece que iba a ser más corto. Puede tomar Kiev, o retirarse de Crimea, le va a dar igual. Mientras no tengan esto claro les van a dar siempre. Ojo, en el tema economico, en el militar estan las cabezas nucleares de la URSS esas son de verdad y pueden decir aquí que valen al cambio 100.000€ o 1000€ da igual, su potencial esta anclado a las leyes fisicas qeu no se pueden cambiar por papelitos.


----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2022)

Cuando liberamos zonas pobladas de Ucrania de los nazis, nos comunicamos con los civiles. Y cuanto más nos comunicamos, más comprendemos lo profundamente que se ha plantado la ideología del fascismo en Ucrania.

En uno de los asentamientos de la región de Kharkiv, los lugareños nos mostraron los libros de texto con los que aprendían sus hijos. No pude evitar hacer una foto.

¿No hay fascismo en Ucrania? La ideología fascista de los batallones nacionales no fue apoyada a nivel estatal? Bueno, bueno...

t.me/surf_noise1/9782


----------



## Charidemo (30 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Claro, teniendo en cuanta los antecedentes de los satanistas, seguro que es un montaje, son incapaces de eso.



De lo que si son incapaces es de hacer una Z de cadaveres en la nieve sin dejar ninguna huella en la nieve. Si se observa la imagen se ven las repeticiones del corta y pega.


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (30 Mar 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Hombre, es que era el diktat de Versalles Minsk.



Las guerras están para ganarlas. Todos los países históricamente se han visto en alguna así en algún momento. Siempre puede servir de excusa para comenzar otro conflicto. Pero entonces, ¿para qué firmar acuerdos de paz? Ese pensamiento sólo lleva a tener conflictos de forma permanente. 

Tengo una guerra -> voy perdiendo -> firmamos un tratado (que siendo el perdedor no me va a gustar, pero ajo y agua) -> me rearmo -> al de un tiempo, vuelta al conflicto (porque yo lo valgo y el acuerdo era malo, a ver si lo mejoro) -> Ahora va perdiendo el otro y firmamos acuerdo -> sigue el bucle.

Pensaba que, después de morir a millones en la última gran guerra, la gente ya se había dado cuenta de que esto no es el mejor modo de proceder, pero veo que ha pasado tanto tiempo que ya pocos lo recuerdan.


----------



## Homero+10 (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2022)

El tratado de seguridad ucraniano se someterá a referéndum, sólo lo haremos cuando las tropas rusas se retiren del territorio ucraniano - Podolyak

No te molestes, después de la retirada de las tropas (una vez terminada la operación especial) harán un referéndum allí sin ti.

t.me/surf_noise1/9786


----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2022)

El cambio al rublo para pagar los suministros de energía no es un incumplimiento de contrato, sino una adaptación a una presión sin precedentes, dijo Ryabkov.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38019


----------



## Proletario Blanco (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## delhierro (30 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El cambio al rublo para pagar los suministros de energía no es un incumplimiento de contrato, sino una adaptación a una presión sin precedentes, dijo Ryabkov.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/38019



Muchas explicaciones, tu gas tus normas. Tienes el grifo, estan llamando a matar a tus soldados, enviando armas gratis para ello.....


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Mar 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> De lo que si son incapaces es de hacer una Z de cadaveres en la nieve sin dejar ninguna huella en la nieve. Si se observa la imagen se ven las repeticiones del corta y pega.



Cuando los rusos vean esto es sus mobiles, no van a ir a preguntar a un tocapelotas como tu si sabes manejar el potochop.


----------



## lapetus (30 Mar 2022)

Uno que pasaba... dijo:


> la gente ya se había dado cuenta de que esto no es el mejor modo de proceder



La gente ni pincha ni corta. Son los gobernantes y el contubernio estatal-empresarial los que inician las grandes guerras. A estos les importa un bledo que la gente muera, porque abusan de ellas normalmente.
Y manejando a los gobernantes cual titiriteros, los demonios, que se parten el culo viendo la masacre.


----------



## piru (30 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _La verdad siempre encuentra la salida. Son las tropas ucranianas las enemigas de los civiles ucranianos. Las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas no atacan la infraestructura civil. Brindan al pueblo ucraniano ayuda humanitaria que es muy necesaria hoy .
> 
> _



No encuentro el enlace directo a ese reportaje de la tv japonesa








フジテレビ


フジテレビ - オフィシャルサイト。ドラマ、バラエティ・音楽、報道・情報、スポーツ、アニメ・キッズ、ミニ番組、映画、イベント、ビデオ・DVD、ショップ・携帯、アナウンサー、ゲーム・占い、お台場ガイド、広報情報、番組情報。




www.fujitv.co.jp


----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2022)

Según el líder de Crimea, Serhiy Aksyonov, ya el lunes se redactará una ley sobre la nacionalización de los bienes y activos de las personas vinculadas al régimen nazi de Kiev y que apoyan sus acciones.

Esto se aplica tanto a los funcionarios y políticos como a los oligarcas ucranianos que todavía tienen activos en Crimea.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38017


----------



## AMMforo (30 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El final del juego ucraniano. El corresponsal de guerra de Sputnik, Aleksandr Khrolenko, señala que la situación actual se asemeja a la parte de una partida de ajedrez, cuando todavía hay muchas piezas en el tablero, pero el resultado de la partida ya está predeterminado.
> 
> ▪Los militares rusos se han apoderado de varios asentamientos más en el este de Ucrania durante la noche y han llegado a la frontera sur cerca de Slavyansk.
> 
> ...




Pero que mierdas hablas imbécil, si todavía no han conquistado ni el 80% de Mariupol.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Mar 2022)

El Comisariado Popular de Asuntos Internos haciendo su trabajo:


----------



## pirivi-parava (30 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Son capaces de cosas peores pero al menos esto no es real, se nota que han repetido cosas.
> Eso si, esta hecho con el mismo objetivo y no dejar de ser sadico por mucho photoshop que sea.



No les des mucha cancha, sólo han copiado se juego de tronos




sólo les falta definir a... cierto personaje así


----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2022)

Mapa de Mariupol, encontrado en la base del regimiento Azov. Ya no es relevante

La base fue abandonada sin luchar. Junto con zigs, Hitlers y un busto de Bandera.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38016


----------



## AMMforo (30 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Yo creo que estamos ante la última legislatura de esta gentuza, no puede ser de otra manera, ya la agitación de fantasmas y las etiquetas falaces no van a dar resultados electorales, la gente vota con el estómago. Aparte, la crisis monumental que viene cerrará todos los grifos de financiación NWO a los politicos comprados y sus politicas, a propagandas y medios de intoxicación, la crisis será un viento que arrastrará toda la paja. Estos desaparecen, espero que para no volver más. Veremos...




Ojala fuera como dices, pero vivimos en una sociedad tan cateta, que no lo creo...

Tienes que pensar, que al final el programa de TV más visto en España era Salvame,


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Mar 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> No les des mucha cancha, sólo han copiado se juego de tronos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1005613
> 
> ...



El autentio aspecto de Mierdensky


----------



## vladimirovich (30 Mar 2022)

No se colgar videos, acabo de ver la entrevista del consejero de Zelensky, Alexei Arestovich , que tiene un hilo dedicado.

Lo mejor que se ha colgado en todo el Subforo de la IIIGM, absolutamente impresionante.


----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2022)

No hay operaciones de combate activas en la dirección de Izyum, pero hay combates locales. Hay escaramuzas de artillería, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas intentan contraatacar, pero débilmente. Todo está congelado en suspenso.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38013


----------



## Lma0Zedong (30 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Uno termina francamente hasta los cojones que indigentes mentales como tu encasillen a la gente porque no piensan lo mismo que tú.
> Pues no no me creo nada de eso, como tampoco me lo creería si fuera del ejercito americano o aleman.
> Pero nada tu sigue luchando por el mundo libre como si te fuera la vida en ello, peazo de pringao. Yo mientras velaré por mis intereses que no son ni los de tus amigos de la OTAN ni los de Putin y sus historias...


----------



## delhierro (30 Mar 2022)

Van sin uniforme, pero un grupo de tios juntos....no van a decir que son todos primos.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (30 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Venga, te voy a dar clase de mates, si es que eres mas subnormal como todos los nazis, viendo la documentación que sale en las fotos de los 3 soldados, uno nace en el 2002, otro el 2001 y el último de ellos, en 1994. Cómo se sabe la edad que tenian?
> Fácil, se resta tomando el ano actual y el ano de nacimiento:
> 
> - 2022-2002 = 20 anos
> ...



Aprende a usar las eñes, maricon.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (30 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> ¿Niños, tios de 20, 21, 22 y 28 años?. Anda vete a cagar anormal, asi esta España, con subnormales como tu que considera que un tio de 22 años es un niño.



Ya le cago las tetas tu madre. 

Te vale?


----------



## Arraki (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## delhierro (30 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



No parece el tipico iskander, es máss parecido a esos que llaman Bastion.


----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)

Me 


Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


>



Me huele muy mal el Medinski ese, se ve que es un pastelero del quince , yo no se en que c. Piensan los rusos.


----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2022)

AMMforo dijo:


> Pero que mierdas hablas imbécil, si todavía no han conquistado ni el 80% de Mariupol.



Y quien es este subnormal?
Creo que en mi sección de ignorados todavía hay sitio.


----------



## arriqui (30 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Van sin uniforme, pero un grupo de tios juntos....no van a decir que son todos primos.



Esos cayos en el dedo índice los delata


----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Muchas explicaciones, tu gas tus normas. Tienes el grifo, estan llamando a matar a tus soldados, enviando armas gratis para ello.....



Es flipante hasta que punto son blandos. Aún se creerán que les van a quitar las sanciones, increíble.


----------



## delhierro (30 Mar 2022)

AMMforo dijo:


> Pero que mierdas hablas imbécil, si todavía no han conquistado ni el 80% de Mariupol.



1.- Ser educado no cuesta nada.

2.- Controlan la ciudad. Los nazis estan en la fundición. Y como se ve en el viedo que he puesto quitandose los uniformes a ver si pueden salir sin que los pillen. Pero eran muchos, así que quedaran partidas por ahí sueltas y a nadie le gusta que le peguen un tiro iran con ciudado. Pero resistencia armada seria no hay. Veremos si entran en la fundición y vuelven a luchar.

Veo que eres un multi del subnormal de figaro o alguno otro tarado. Siento haber perdido el tiempo te paso al ignore.


----------



## vladimirovich (30 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> No se colgar videos, acabo de ver la entrevista del consejero de Zelensky, Alexei Arestovich , que tiene un hilo dedicado.
> 
> Lo mejor que se ha colgado en todo el Subforo de la IIIGM, absolutamente impresionante.



Impresionante como pronostica la guerra para 2020 - 2022, anticipa el ataque desde Bielorusia, el intento de cerco de Kiev, los paracaidistas, el ataque desde Crimea, la toma de agua para Crimea.

Lo que dije de que a Putin le habian escrito el plan de ataque desde fuera era absolutamente real, entrevista hecha en 2019.

Y absoluto convencimiento de que Ucrania necesita la guerra y de que la iban a ganar.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (30 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El final del juego ucraniano. El corresponsal de guerra de Sputnik, Aleksandr Khrolenko, señala que la situación actual se asemeja a la parte de una partida de ajedrez, cuando todavía hay muchas piezas en el tablero, pero el resultado de la partida ya está predeterminado.
> 
> ▪Los militares rusos se han apoderado de varios asentamientos más en el este de Ucrania durante la noche y han llegado a la frontera sur cerca de Slavyansk.
> 
> ...



Lo mismo que pasó en Iraq, después se convirtieron en el ISIS.


----------



## Trajanillo (30 Mar 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1005630
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1005631



Y no se que quieres decir con eso solo son opiniones como opino de todo, pero esta bien que trabajes en algo aunque sea rebuscando en el foro, en fin si te crees que por eso que escribo en dos post es que estoy del lado de Putin estas más lelo de lo que pensaba, si eso me considera pro putin, tu deberías sacar entonces la cabeza del culo de Biden, hay que joderse.


----------



## lasoziedad (30 Mar 2022)

*China y Rusia, "más decididas" a impulsar sus relaciones: ministro de Exteriores chino

China y Rusia* están *“más decididas” a desarrollar los lazos bilaterales e impulsar la cooperación*, declaró el miércoles el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores chino, Wang Yi, tras una reunión en China con su homólogo ruso, Sergei Lavrov.

Ambos condenaron lo que calificaron de *sanciones occidentales ilegales y contraproducentes* impuestas a Moscú por sus acciones en Ucrania, dijo el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso en un comunicado.

“Ambas partes están más decididas a desarrollar los lazos bilaterales, y tienen más confianza *en promover la cooperación en varios campos*”, dijo Wang.

“China está dispuesta a trabajar con Rusia para llevar los *lazos chino-rusos a un nivel superior *en una nueva era bajo la previsión de beneficios alcanzado por los jefes de Estado”, agregó.

La reunión se produjo poco más de un mes después de que Rusia lanzara una invasión a Ucrania, en lo que denomina una* “operación especial”*, desencadenando sanciones económicas occidentales sin precedentes.


----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2022)

Sobre el tema de la zrada de ayer. Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas vuelven a confirmar hoy que las tropas no se retiran. Además, según las AFU, el mando ruso no ha abandonado sus planes de rodear Kiev.

El portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano, Oleksandr Motuzyanik, declaró durante una sesión informativa que no hay una retirada masiva de las tropas rusas de las zonas de Kiev y Chernihiv:

"En parte puedo confirmar esta información. De hecho, el Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania constata un cierto movimiento parcial de algunas unidades desde la dirección de Kiev, así como desde la dirección de Chernihiv.

Según él, lo más probable es que la retirada esté relacionada con la dotación de personal adicional de las unidades. Motuzyanik añadió que, en lo que respecta a Kiev y Chernihiv, la Federación Rusa no renunció hasta el final a "los intentos de capturar o al menos rodear, incluso estas ciudades".

t.me/boris_rozhin/38028


----------



## Arraki (30 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Van sin uniforme, pero un grupo de tios juntos....no van a decir que son todos primos.



Les miran la yema del índice para comprobar si tienen cayo de disparar, me ha hecho gracia cuanto menos.

Por otra parte si de verdad quedan tantos civiles en la ciudad como algunas fuentes afirman, estos desgraciados si te descuidas estaban escondidos o habían sido reclutados forzosamente y a la mínima que han podido han salido por patas.

Ahora quedará que inteligencia les identifique, y acorde a la información ya recabada con anterioridad a la guerra y con la incautada estos día se aclare si son civiles o si son azovitas escurriendo el bulto. En principio me parece correcto que se les trate con la cortesía que todo civil se merece.


----------



## capitán almeida (30 Mar 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Hombre, es que era el diktat de Versalles Minsk.



Pues que tomen nonta como acabó lo de versalles...


----------



## Mr.Foster (30 Mar 2022)

Ucrania promete portarse bien y no permitir que su país sea usado por la OTAN para operaciones agresivas contra Rusia.
Rusia, claro está, no les cree nada y sigue adelante con su plan.

El mando ruso ha decidido concentrarse ahora en envolver y destruir las principales fuerzas de Ucrania en el frente de Donetsk. 
Estas son las unidades más pesadas y experimentadas del ejército ucraniano. 
Desde el otoño pasado, unos 60.000 hombres se habían reunido allí para una guerra en toda regla contra Donetsk, un ataque que la operación rusa evitó con éxito.
Esas fuerzas no se van a rendir, y serán aniquiladas, en ese momento, la guerra terminará.
En cuando a los famosisimos del batallón Azov, los que quedan, ya quisieran estar muertos...los chechenos los están atendiendo bien.

La desmilitarización material de Ucrania está casi terminada. 
Durante las próximas semanas, las fuerzas aéreas y de artillería de largo alcance rusas terminarán esa tarea. 

Ucrania no volverá a tener capacidad militar de importancia por varias décadas.


----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2022)

En Melitopol, que está bajo el control de las tropas rusas, se encendió la Llama Eterna en el monumento de la Tumba de Bratsk. Según los habitantes de la zona, llevaba unos 7 años fuera de servicio. Chicherina participó en la ceremonia.

t.me/Belarus_VPO/11745

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (30 Mar 2022)

Reunión de los ministros de Exteriores de Rusia y China

t.me/intelslava/23936


----------



## Arraki (30 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No parece el tipico iskander, es máss parecido a esos que llaman Bastion.



Ni idea, pero en el telegram de intel slava también los nombran como Iskander. Me parecen unos pepinos de la ostia y desconocía que funcionaran por doble fase.


----------



## amcxxl (30 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Me
> 
> Me huele muy mal el Medinski ese, se ve que es un pastelero del quince , yo no se en que c. Piensan los rusos.



no hay ninguna negociacion, es un paripe, los rusos estan haciendo con los ucranianos lo mismo que hicieron ellos con los acuerdos de Minsk, dar vueltas y vueltas para no ir a ningun lado

aqui lo importante es liquidar el caldero de Donbass y luego todo ira sobre ruedas


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (30 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Muchas explicaciones, tu gas tus normas. Tienes el grifo, estan llamando a matar a tus soldados, enviando armas gratis para ello.....



Son los ucranianos con su brutalidad, sus crímenes de guerra y su nazismo, y la UE con su odio a todo lo ruso y su seguidismo ciego y suicida a Washington lo que les impide ceder más terreno a los oligarcas de Moscú y firmar ya los "acuerdos de paz", porque se ve que esos negociadores de mierda (se pueden meter sus tropecientos doctorados de chichinabo por el culo) están deseando firmar lo que sea, aunque suponga la ruina para millones de rusos y despreciar la muerte de miles de soldados. Ellos tienen las espaldas bien cubiertas gracias, precisamente, a saquear a esos millones de rusos durante décadas.

Si no fuera por el empuje de la mayoría de militares (detalle importante que los ucranianos les hayan matado ya varios generales...) y por Khadirov, las ratas del Kremlin ya habrían entregado en bandeja a la gente del Dombass y hasta Crimea a cambio de la pazzzzzzz y el dinerito de occidente...


----------



## Marchamaliano (30 Mar 2022)

La única paz que tienen que negociar los rusos es la romana, es decir, la de tener completamente aplastados a los nazis.


----------



## lasoziedad (30 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Les miran la yema del índice para comprobar si tienen cayo de disparar, me ha hecho gracia cuanto menos.
> 
> Por otra parte si de verdad quedan tantos civiles en la ciudad como algunas fuentes afirman, estos desgraciados si te descuidas estaban escondidos o habían sido reclutados forzosamente y a la mínima que han podido han salido por patas.
> 
> Ahora quedará que inteligencia les identifique, y acorde a la información ya recabada con anterioridad a la guerra y con la incautada estos día se aclare si son civiles o si son azovitas escurriendo el bulto. En principio me parece correcto que se les trate con la cortesía que todo civil se merece.



El otro dia decian que el cayo era de meter balas en los cargadores.
Tambien buscan marcas de los correajes y en el hombro marcas de disparar.


----------



## amcxxl (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## AMMforo (30 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> La única paz que tienen que negociar los rusos es la romana, es decir, la de tener completamente aplastados a los nazis.




Pero qué hablas de Nazis?

Has estado en Ucrania alguna vez?

Sabías que Ucrania era un país top 10 en número de población de comunidades judías?

Sabes qué el mismo presidente es judío?

Sabes también que tienes un deficiencia mental severa sin diagnosticar?

Si no tienes ni puta idea de algo cállate coño, NO HAGAS EL PUTO RIDICULO


----------



## Teuro (30 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Tenemos la inflación de paises en guerra, es como si España estuviera en guerra...vaya plaga nos está asolando.



No es que estemos en guerra, sino que somos manirrotos subiendo precios. Ah bueno, y esa gilipollez de hacer todo el transporte de mercancías en camión, ahora resulta que sale mucho más caro que en el resto de Europa.


----------



## Argentium (30 Mar 2022)

*La UE estudia nuevas sanciones a los bancos rusos para reforzar la presión sobre Moscú – Diplomáticos – WSJ (salvo que el Banco Central de Rusia acceda a vender rublos a la UE)*
15:51 || 30/03/2022


----------



## lasoziedad (30 Mar 2022)

Otro multi pal ignore


----------



## Pepejosé (30 Mar 2022)

Estado de los S300 ucranianos.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2022)

Reenviado desde Versión china (Tavrovsky)
HAY UNA GUERRA DE DIVISAS, UNA GUERRA BRUTAL
Una lección importante para China ha sido la congelación de las reservas de divisas rusas en Estados Unidos, por valor de unos 300.000 millones de dólares. El gobierno chino tiene 1,1 billones de dólares en el Tesoro Federal. Y el valor total de los activos en dólares de los bancos, empresas y otras entidades chinas es de 3,2 billones de dólares. Mientras que antes los chinos ya tenían dudas sobre la fiabilidad de las garantías de integridad de los bienes ajenos, después de la incautación del dinero ruso no tienen ninguna duda. "Las sanciones financieras contra Rusia han sacudido profundamente conceptos y principios fundamentales", escribió Chen Zhao, fundador y estratega jefe de Alpin Macro, con sede en Hong Kong, en el South China Morning Post. -- Estas acciones han demostrado que los activos financieros de los adversarios de Occidente ya no están seguros, pueden ser confiscados o convertidos en armas de destrucción financiera".
El mismo experto cree que la retirada de dólares de EE.UU. en oro y otras monedas, emprendida de antemano por Rusia, no resuelve el problema para China. El valor de todo el oro del mundo disponible para las transacciones financieras es de 4,6 billones de dólares. La salida de la peligrosa situación se ve como una retirada gradual de activos de Estados Unidos, el aumento de la inversión en otros países y el incremento de los pagos comerciales evitando el dólar. Desde 2014, la RPC ya ha retirado unos 800.000 millones de dólares de Estados Unidos. En los mismos años, se han invertido 1,6 billones de dólares en diversos proyectos en el extranjero, incluida la Iniciativa de la Franja y la Ruta.
Muchos expertos chinos ven una solución radical en convertir el renminbi en la moneda de reserva del mundo. Sin embargo, el renminbi sólo posee actualmente el 3% de las reservas mundiales. Sólo una acción concertada con Rusia, India, Brasil, Venezuela, Arabia Saudí, Irán y otras víctimas potenciales de las políticas confiscatorias de Occidente puede aportar una solución al problema de la seguridad financiera. Esta es la opinión que escucho cada vez más en las conferencias de economistas rusos y chinos.
La decisión de Rusia de aceptar el pago de sus recursos energéticos en rublos se está convirtiendo en una "operación financiera especial" a escala mundial.
(Esto forma parte de mi nuevo libro, Lecciones ucranianas para Pekín, que se publicará en breve.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38031


----------



## Teuro (30 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Yo creo que estamos ante la última legislatura de esta gentuza, no puede ser de otra manera, ya la agitación de fantasmas y las etiquetas falaces no van a dar resultados electorales, la gente vota con el estómago. Aparte, la crisis monumental que viene cerrará todos los grifos de financiación NWO a los politicos comprados y sus politicas, a propagandas y medios de intoxicación, la crisis será un viento que arrastrará toda la paja. Estos desaparecen, espero que para no volver más. Veremos...



Yo también lo achaco a la clase empresarial en España, que estaba deseando algún tipo de excusa para subir precios. Aquí la han encontrado.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (30 Mar 2022)

AMMforo dijo:


> Pero qué hablas de Nazis?
> 
> Has estado en Ucrania alguna vez?
> 
> ...


----------



## ZARGON (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (30 Mar 2022)

AMMforo dijo:


> Pero qué hablas de Nazis?
> 
> Has estado en Ucrania alguna vez?
> 
> ...



Hombre algún nazi que otro hay, por lo menos las milicias del este y del sur un poquito si lo son.


----------



## coscorron (30 Mar 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1005636
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1005637



No va a ser el caso precisamente del presidente de BlackRock ni de ninguno de los que han decidido llevarnos por este camino ... La gente no ha decidido esto se lo han impuesto y luego hablan de democracias y tal y cual ... En España que supuestamente estabamos menos afectados que nadie tenemos el doble de inflación y todavía no se ha realizado ningun corte real de ningún suministro realmente importante, solamente se ha estado jugando con las previsiones de precio .. Cuando se materialice lo que sea ya podéis rezar ... Algunos ya estan pidiendo a COFIDIS para pagar la luz.


----------



## coscorron (30 Mar 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


>



No es tan así ... el americano se quedará colgando de la viga pero vivirá, el europeo no lo hará.


----------



## Marchamaliano (30 Mar 2022)

AMMforo dijo:


> Pero qué hablas de Nazis?
> 
> Has estado en Ucrania alguna vez?
> 
> ...



A la nevera gilipollas. Si no sabes de que coño va esto te vas a mamar la polla de Biden. Soplapollas del Azov.


----------



## amcxxl (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (30 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Reenviado desde Versión china (Tavrovsky)
> HAY UNA GUERRA DE DIVISAS, UNA GUERRA BRUTAL
> Una lección importante para China ha sido la congelación de las reservas de divisas rusas en Estados Unidos, por valor de unos 300.000 millones de dólares. El gobierno chino tiene 1,1 billones de dólares en el Tesoro Federal. Y el valor total de los activos en dólares de los bancos, empresas y otras entidades chinas es de 3,2 billones de dólares. Mientras que antes los chinos ya tenían dudas sobre la fiabilidad de las garantías de integridad de los bienes ajenos, después de la incautación del dinero ruso no tienen ninguna duda. "Las sanciones financieras contra Rusia han sacudido profundamente conceptos y principios fundamentales", escribió Chen Zhao, fundador y estratega jefe de Alpin Macro, con sede en Hong Kong, en el South China Morning Post. -- Estas acciones han demostrado que los activos financieros de los adversarios de Occidente ya no están seguros, pueden ser confiscados o convertidos en armas de destrucción financiera".
> El mismo experto cree que la retirada de dólares de EE.UU. en oro y otras monedas, emprendida de antemano por Rusia, no resuelve el problema para China. El valor de todo el oro del mundo disponible para las transacciones financieras es de 4,6 billones de dólares. La salida de la peligrosa situación se ve como una retirada gradual de activos de Estados Unidos, el aumento de la inversión en otros países y el incremento de los pagos comerciales evitando el dólar. Desde 2014, la RPC ya ha retirado unos 800.000 millones de dólares de Estados Unidos. En los mismos años, se han invertido 1,6 billones de dólares en diversos proyectos en el extranjero, incluida la Iniciativa de la Franja y la Ruta.
> ...




Nosotros no publicamos libros, pero venimos contando esto en burbuja desde hace muuuucho tiempo.
@calopez invítanos a una cerveza por lo menos


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Yo también lo achaco a la clase empresarial en España, que estaba deseando algún tipo de excusa para subir precios. Aquí la han encontrado.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (30 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No parece el tipico iskander, es máss parecido a esos que llaman Bastion.



Iskander hay de 2 tipos.

Iskander M (Misil balístico).






Iskander K (K por misil de crucero).






El alcance teórico de ambos Iskander es el mismo (menor de 500 Kms) para no vulnerar el extinto tratado INF, en cuanto a la velocidad el Iskander M es mucho más rápido alcanzando velocidades hipersónicas en su picado. El Iskander K vuela a baja altura, a unos 870 Kms/hora en su etapa de crucero tras sacar las alas y eyectar el booster (acelerador).


----------



## frangelico (30 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Reenviado desde Versión china (Tavrovsky)
> HAY UNA GUERRA DE DIVISAS, UNA GUERRA BRUTAL
> Una lección importante para China ha sido la congelación de las reservas de divisas rusas en Estados Unidos, por valor de unos 300.000 millones de dólares. El gobierno chino tiene 1,1 billones de dólares en el Tesoro Federal. Y el valor total de los activos en dólares de los bancos, empresas y otras entidades chinas es de 3,2 billones de dólares. Mientras que antes los chinos ya tenían dudas sobre la fiabilidad de las garantías de integridad de los bienes ajenos, después de la incautación del dinero ruso no tienen ninguna duda. "Las sanciones financieras contra Rusia han sacudido profundamente conceptos y principios fundamentales", escribió Chen Zhao, fundador y estratega jefe de Alpin Macro, con sede en Hong Kong, en el South China Morning Post. -- Estas acciones han demostrado que los activos financieros de los adversarios de Occidente ya no están seguros, pueden ser confiscados o convertidos en armas de destrucción financiera".
> El mismo experto cree que la retirada de dólares de EE.UU. en oro y otras monedas, emprendida de antemano por Rusia, no resuelve el problema para China. El valor de todo el oro del mundo disponible para las transacciones financieras es de 4,6 billones de dólares. La salida de la peligrosa situación se ve como una retirada gradual de activos de Estados Unidos, el aumento de la inversión en otros países y el incremento de los pagos comerciales evitando el dólar. Desde 2014, la RPC ya ha retirado unos 800.000 millones de dólares de Estados Unidos. En los mismos años, se han invertido 1,6 billones de dólares en diversos proyectos en el extranjero, incluida la Iniciativa de la Franja y la Ruta.
> ...



Ahí se están retratando los anglos. El respeto a la propiedad eliminado de un plumazo. Al final en pocos años los chinos liquidarán sus treasuries por mera prudencia y a ver quién les sustituye como ahorrador de última instancia en el sistema. Estamos viendo desde que empezó la pandemia cómo salta por los aires la fachada liberal de Occidente y se toman siempre las decisiones más lesivas contra los derechos fundamentales habiendo alternativas.


----------



## frangelico (30 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Yo también lo achaco a la clase empresarial en España, que estaba deseando algún tipo de excusa para subir precios. Aquí la han encontrado.



En parte si. De hecho cuando salgan las cuentas de las petroleras europeas verás a las nuestras muy por encima en beneficios y todavia dirán que merecem bonus por su gestión.


----------



## ferrys (30 Mar 2022)

AMMforo dijo:


> Pero qué hablas de Nazis?
> 
> Has estado en Ucrania alguna vez?
> 
> ...



Analfabeto, ahora Soros que es judio y orgulloso según el de haber colaborado con los nazis durante la II Guerra mundial no existe.
Pero que nivel de analfabetismo hay que tener para pensar que un judio no puede ser nazi.


----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2022)

La última mina antipersonal rusa POM-3 "Medallion" en la región de Kharkiv.

La mina está equipada con un fusible sin contacto activado por un sensor sísmico. El sistema electrónico recibe señales de las vibraciones del suelo bajo la mina y se activa si las vibraciones son similares a los pasos humanos. La mina también tiene un sistema de autodestrucción y está instalada a distancia.

Anteriormente, en la región de Kharkiv se detectaron minas terrestres ISDM, diseñadas para crear campos de minas de forma rápida.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38029


----------



## Silvia Charo (30 Mar 2022)

Estas imágenes del 1 de marzo quedarán para la historia.


----------



## Guzmán de Berga (30 Mar 2022)

Uno que pasaba... dijo:


> Pero, ¿qué es eso de que USA no les deja? ¿Le van a decir eso a los ciudadanos? "Mirad, como a USA no le gusta que paguemos en rublos, hemos decidido que preferimos que paséis frío y hambre, que es lo mejor para vosotros". Es que me parece de broma. Hay que sacudirse esa influencia americana. Una cosa es ser aliados, que me parece muy bien, y otra ser vasallos.
> 
> Si a Europa no le interesa lo que sí le interesa a USA, lo que tenemos que hacer es velar por nuestros intereses. Nuestros políticos se deben a sus pueblos, no a USA. Luego la gente se pregunta cómo pudo llegar alguien como Hitler al poder. Pues es bien sencillo, porque lo que debía tener en frente debía ser aún peor, y cuando un pueblo pasa hambre y frío... malo. La gente, a la desesperada, suele tomar decisiones poco acertadas.
> 
> Estoy deseando ver qué pasa en las elecciones francesas. Nos va a servir para ver por dónde piensa ir el europeo de a pie, pese a la gran manipulación existente. Pero claro, la TV puede decirte que eres rico y todo va bien, pero cuando vas al super y la estantería está vacía... no cuela.



No si decir dirán que es por culpa de Putin y todo el mundo odiará a los rusos muy fuerte.


----------



## MiguelLacano (30 Mar 2022)

Russian government bars its scientists from international conferences


Ukranian scientists have called for boycotts.




www.theverge.com


----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2022)

Los libros de texto ucranianos describen la falsa historia del país y su preparación para la guerra con Rusia

El Ministerio de Educación y Rusia Unida han revelado los resultados de un estudio de más de 50 expertos sobre más de 300 libros educativos ucranianos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38038


----------



## fulcrum29smt (30 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Ni idea, pero en el telegram de intel slava también los nombran como Iskander. Me parecen unos pepinos de la ostia y desconocía que funcionaran por doble fase.



Los misiles se pueden elevar dentro de un contenedor o un silo de 3 modos:

*Lanzamiento en frio:* Se detona una carga controlada que levanta al misil fuera del tubo lanzador o el silo y a continuación el misil enciende su motor principal. Ejemplos: Misiles ICBM Rusos montados en camiones, misiles antiaéreos de las baterías S-300/S-400 .

*Lanzamiento en caliente: *El misil enciende su motor principal y se eleva directamente al cielo. Ejemplos: Misiles ICBM y misiles navales de EEUU lanzados desde silos.

*Lanzamiento en caliente con asistencia:* El misil esta dentro del tubo, pero lleva un acelerador (booster) en la cola, es decir un motor de combustible sólido que ayuda al misil a salir del tubo y acelera el misil hasta que el booster es eyectado del cuerpo del misil y este enciende su motor principal. Ejemplos: Misiles de crucero Kalibr, Iskander K, Bastion y el misil hipérsónico Tsirkon.


----------



## frangelico (30 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los libros de texto ucranianos describen la falsa historia del país y su preparación para la guerra con Rusia
> 
> El Ministerio de Educación y Rusia Unida han revelado los resultados de un estudio de más de 50 expertos sobre más de 300 libros educativos ucranianos.
> 
> ...



Recuerda a los libros franceses de antes de la IGM presentando a los alemanes como bestias criminales.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (30 Mar 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> Estas imágenes del 1 de marzo quedarán para la historia.



El Mussolini del este.


----------



## MAEZAL (30 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Creo que lo de Katyn lo hicieron los estalinistas ¿eh?
> 
> A día de hoy, ser nazi solo significa ser antiruso, ser prolibertad y no es porque la gente se quiera hacer llamar nazi, sino que los prorusos insisten en que si no se es una persona apocada afín a un país supremacista y con aprecio con deje homosexual a un lider enano y calvo, entonces eres "nazi".
> 
> Si no someterse es ser "nazi", pues fale.




Yo en ningún momento he utilizado la palabra nazi en mi post, por el contrario usted la ha utilizado 3 veces en su defensa.

Excusatio non petita...


----------



## pemebe (30 Mar 2022)

AMMforo dijo:


> Pero qué hablas de Nazis?
> 
> Has estado en Ucrania alguna vez?
> 
> ...








Jewish Population of the World


Encyclopedia of Jewish and Israeli history, politics and culture, with biographies, statistics, articles and documents on topics from anti-Semitism to Zionism.




www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org












La comunidad judía de Ucrania y cómo están viviendo la invasión de Rusia


Decenas de miles de judíos viven en Ucrania, lo que la convierte en el hogar de una de las comunidades judías más grandes del mundo.




www.enlacejudio.com





Es importante ser exacto. Ucrania es el pais número 13 del mundo (Rusia es el 7) con unos 43.000 judios el 0,3% del total de judios en el mundo (10 veces menos que en Francia, 3 veces menos que en Rusia y menos de la mitad que en Alemania)

Si mirais wikipedia en español han modificado el articulo para ponerle 260.000 (aunque no su posición en la tabla)






Anexo:Distribución de la población judía en el mundo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## frangelico (30 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Jewish Population of the World
> 
> 
> Encyclopedia of Jewish and Israeli history, politics and culture, with biographies, statistics, articles and documents on topics from anti-Semitism to Zionism.
> ...



Así es. Hay medio millón en Francia y em España no habrá muchos menos de 40k. En realidad en Ucrania hubo muchos judíos antes de los años 40, pero ya no tantos.


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (30 Mar 2022)

El tema de pago en RUBLOS queda en que la tv rusa lo puede poner como victoria rusa y la tv usa/europea lo puede poner como victoria usa/europea sin decir ninguna mentira. Y eso que ambas no tienen reparos en mentir.


----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2022)

Socorristas sacan a una niña herida de entre los escombros de un bloque de pisos de nueve plantas destruido por las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en el barrio de Tekstilshchik, en Donetsk.
Más información en el artículo

/Donbass Resolves, Izvestia
t.me/rusvesnasu 

t.me/rusvesnasu/16697

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (30 Mar 2022)

Los caminos rurales ucranianos están plagados de IED´s y minas antitanques que destrozan los vehículos de los ruskis, la logística rusa está totalmente destruída, la caída va a ser brutal, y veremos si este desastre no se lleva a Putin por delante. Los servicios secretos rusos es posible que traten de deponerlo, veo casi imposible que con casi 70 años pueda sobrevivir a un desastre en Ucrania.


----------



## Guzmán de Berga (30 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No es que estemos en guerra, sino que somos manirrotos subiendo precios. Ah bueno, y esa gilipollez de hacer todo el transporte de mercancías en camión, ahora resulta que sale mucho más caro que en el resto de Europa.









Balanza comercial de la zona euro.



Ahí aún no había guerra, es el pico.
De hecho no es la guerra la que causa la crisis energética, sino la crisis por lo que se inicia la guerra. Desde la Lubianka han visto que era el momento de cerrar lo del Donbass porque llegamos al momento en que nos iban a tener cogidos por los cojones con la energía.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (30 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> La única paz que tienen que negociar los rusos es la romana, es decir, la de tener completamente aplastados a los nazis.



Ojalá sea así.


----------



## Marchamaliano (30 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Los caminos rurales ucranianos están plagados de IED´s y minas antitanques que destrozan los vehículos de los ruskis, la logística rusa está totalmente destruída, la caída va a ser brutal, y veremos si este desastre no se lleva a Putin por delante. Los servicios secretos rusos es posible que traten de deponerlo, veo casi imposible que con casi 70 años pueda sobrevivir a un desastre en Ucrania.



Búscate vídeos nuevos, que no sé cuántas veces he visto éste.


----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2022)

Desde el 31 de marzo, Putin ha prohibido la compra de software extranjero para las instalaciones de infraestructuras de información críticas de Rusia.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38033


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Mar 2022)

ok, cual es la nueva filfa para mantener la moral alta en el palanganto
el nuevo acuerdo entre rusia y el planeta namek?


----------



## Aurkitu (30 Mar 2022)

AMMforo dijo:


> Pero qué hablas de Nazis?
> 
> Has estado en Ucrania alguna vez?
> 
> ...



28 Mar 2022...

_S_elensky es de origen_ judío_, no hay _nancis _en Ucráneo_. _Pues llámalos neo-banderistas, ultranacionalistas ucranianos tarados y dementes, o como te salga del rabo. Pero es innegable que el país esta tomado por ellos, auténticos filonazis.









El batallón Azov: ¿fascismo en Ucrania?


Como unidad de la Guardia Nacional, ha recibido entrenamiento ‎por parte de instructores militares de países miembros de la OTAN




www.eldebate.com







> La unidad paga a sus soldados unos *500 dólares mensuales*. Está compuesta en su mayoría por voluntarios de organizaciones y partidos de extrema derecha como *Pravy Sector*,* Svoboda *y otras organizaciones, que no sólo reclutan en *Ucrania* sino en países europeos y en *Estados Unidos*. Los miembros no ucranianos del regimiento provienen de 22 países y son de diversos orígenes.



*



Azov

Hacer clic para expandir...


*


> ha sido acusado de reclutar a supremacistas blancos. De hecho, en su escudo luce una runa idéntica a la usada por la *2ª división Panzer SS Das Reich*. En el emblema también aparece el *Sol Negro*. *Andrey ‎Biletsky* ha negado repetidas veces que sea racista pero es conocido como 'el Führer blanco'.











Andriy Biletsky - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Ahora empieza por realizar una búsqueda sobre Pravy sector y Svoboda. Supongo que si tienes la capacidad para abrirte una cuenta de correo y registrarte en un foro, también la tienes para informarte antes de escribir estupideces para vagos.


----------



## Arraki (30 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Los misiles se pueden elevar dentro de un contenedor o un silo de 3 modos:
> 
> *Lanzamiento en frio:* Se detona una carga controlada que levanta al misil fuera del tubo lanzador o el silo y a continuación el misil enciende su motor principal. Ejemplos: Misiles ICBM Rusos montados en camiones, misiles antiaéreos de las baterías S-300/S-400 .
> 
> ...



Se agradece la información. Con estos conocimientos espero verte por aquí aportando que entre tanto debate estéril y tanta morralla se agradecen estas clases didácticas


----------



## Octubrista (30 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Recuerda a los libros franceses de antes de la IGM presentando a los alemanes como bestias criminales.



Tal y como presentaba la prensa anglosajona en 1898 a los españoles en Cuba, Puerto Rico, Filipinas, etc, para justificar la guerra contra España.

El mecanismo de manipulación, adoctrinamiento y de "comer el coco" a la población, no ha variado, sólo hay que ver los mass media, y los ejércitos en RRSS.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (30 Mar 2022)

La torre de este T-72 voló por los aires a pesar de la jaula anti Javelines.


----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *La UE estudia nuevas sanciones a los bancos rusos para reforzar la presión sobre Moscú – Diplomáticos – WSJ (salvo que el Banco Central de Rusia acceda a vender rublos a la UE)*
> 15:51 || 30/03/2022



Cortad el gas ya coño a estos chulos putas esclavos de USA !!!


----------



## Peineto (30 Mar 2022)

AMMforo dijo:


> Pero que mierdas hablas imbécil, si todavía no han conquistado ni el 80% de Mariupol.




Una entrada triunfal. Ignore.


----------



## ferrys (30 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> La torre de este T-72 voló por los aires a pesar de la jaula anti Javelines.



Si usted piensa que a ese tanque le ha dado un Javelin es que está mal de la cabeza.


----------



## Argentium (30 Mar 2022)

*Portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania – las fuerzas rusas siguen intentando tomar Mariupol y otras ciudades*
15:47 || 30/03/2022


----------



## piru (30 Mar 2022)

"fulcrum29smt, post: 39955060, member: 59226"]
Por no saber, no sabes ni hacer una gracia, ese simbolo redondo de la izquierda es el simbolo de la destilería SPI de Letonia, es decir esa botella es de la marca Stolichnaya pero es la versión falsa, no RUSA.

Tras la caida de la URSS el borrachuzo de Yeltsin licenció las marcas Stolichnaya y Moskovskaya a un grupo de empresarios Letones y Europeos. Posteriormente Rusia recuperó las marcas tras diversas batallas legales y hoy en día se producen de nuevo en Moscú.






Soyuzplodoimport - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org







1- Demasiado currado el mensaje para una chorrada
2- Usuario del 2014 resucitado
3- Acceso al perfil capado
4- Hazle perder el tiempo a otro, troll
5- Ignore


----------



## Malevich (30 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> lo lógico es que francia buscase una alianza con España Portugal e Italia para contrarrestar a aelmania sobre todo ahora que se va a rearmar a tope, pero les puede la grandeur le chauvinisme y le gilipoye Sacre bleu son carne de arrase por tropas de la banlieu



La eterna dualidad de Francia que siendo un país de profunda romanización y tradición católica, con amplio litoral mediterráneo y de lengua latina estaban llamados a liderar el sur de Europa, pero sus pajas mentales de los merovingios, Carlomagno, los Hugonotes, el jansenismo y la ilustración con su influencia clara del protestantismo les hace creerse "mejores".

Yo en el sur siempre me sentí como en España o Italia y no digamos en la Occitania... París es a todos los efectos Europa del Norte. Y París es l'île de France y es la que manda sin discusión desde Luis XIV al menos.


----------



## hartman (30 Mar 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Ojalá sea así.



y pronunciar vae victis.


----------



## Marchamaliano (30 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> 28 Mar 2022...
> 
> _S_elensky es de origen_ judío_, no hay _nancis _en Ucráneo_. _Pues llámalos neo-banderistas, ultranacionalistas ucranianos tarados y dementes, o como te salga del rabo. Pero es innegable que el país esta tomado por ellos, auténticos filonazis.
> 
> ...



Cada vez que uno navega en esta mierda, mas mal cuerpo se le pone. Y todavía hay hijos de la gran puta que les parece bien todo esto.


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> El otro dia decian que el cayo era de meter balas en los cargadores.
> Tambien buscan marcas de los correajes y en el hombro marcas de disparar.



El "callo" es de meter balas en el cargador, cuesta de meter 20 o 30 balas y generalmente llevas 4 + el puesto en el arma.


----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2022)

Alerta de ataque aéreo en la mayor parte de Ucrania.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38041


----------



## Proletario Blanco (30 Mar 2022)

Tantas bajas como en Afganistán: la OTAN calcula que Rusia puede haber perdido hasta 15.000 soldados (entre muertos y heridos) en un solo mes


El ejército de Moscú reconoce oficialmente 1.351 muertos. Se estima que 5.000 mercenarios del grupo Wagner han caído también en la guerra



FUENTE

T.me/guerraucraniarusia


----------



## cuartosinascensor (30 Mar 2022)

Vaya mierda de invasión rusa...el ridículo ha sido estratosférico y esperpéntico.


----------



## AMMforo (30 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> 28 Mar 2022...
> 
> _S_elensky es de origen_ judío_, no hay _nancis _en Ucráneo_. _Pues llámalos neo-banderistas, ultranacionalistas ucranianos tarados y dementes, o como te salga del rabo. Pero es innegable que el país esta tomado por ellos, auténticos filonazis.
> 
> ...




Si llevo desde el28 de marzo aquí, vengo baneado de forocoches, por llevar la contraria a prorrusos con hechos y datos...


Creo que no has conocido ni un judío en tu vida, para que decir la estupidez de que un judío apoyaría a un filonazi, yo por mi día a día conozco muchos judíos y nunca les he escuchado laestupidez que tu dices, es más, defienden a Zelenski y a Ucrania (que tiene muchísimos barrios judíos en muchas de sus ciudades importantes)


----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2022)

Continúa la limpieza de los escombros en el edificio calibr_ado_ de la Administración Estatal Regional de Mykolayiv.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38042


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (30 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ahí se están retratando los anglos. El respeto a la propiedad eliminado de un plumazo. Al final en pocos años los chinos liquidarán sus treasuries por mera prudencia y a ver quién les sustituye como ahorrador de última instancia en el sistema. Estamos viendo desde que empezó la pandemia cómo salta por los aires la fachada liberal de Occidente y se toman siempre las decisiones más lesivas contra los derechos fundamentales habiendo alternativas.



Desde luego , las "sanciones" lo que van a provocar es que ni dios compre deuda .
Para que para tener dolares libras o euros que me pueden bloquear a antojo ?

Menuda cagada la europea.

Dentro de poco terminara la guerra física... pero el campo económico ha quedado destruido. Dile tu ahora a un chino que invierta en Europa unos milloncejos de na, te dirá que por los cajones va a meter pasta en Europa... que precisamente esta pensando en salir por patas y des invertir todo .


----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2022)

Los combates por la liberación de Mariupol del 9 al 29 de marzo en imágenes de satélite.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38044


----------



## ZARGON (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (30 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Si usted piensa que a ese tanque le ha dado un Javelin es que está mal de la cabeza.



No está mal de la cabeza, es malo como un dolor de muelas


----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa afirma:

1. El reagrupamiento programado de las tropas en la dirección de Kiev Chernyhiv está en marcha.
2. Ya se han completado todas las tareas principales en estas direcciones.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38045


----------



## Malevich (30 Mar 2022)

No sé si conocéis esta conferencia de Elvira Roca en el Museo Ruso de Málaga hace unos cuantos años, vale mucho mucho la pena y es hasta profética:



"Las excursiones occidentales a Rusia no terminan bien..."

La Rusofobia no empezó en la Guerra Fría, y durante ésta se disfrazó de "ideología".

La Rusofia es mayor ahora que en los 70 u 80, puesto que además de los liberales y la derecha rancia anclada en la Guerra Fría, a Rusia también la odia la izquierda progre-milenial.

Disfrutad.


----------



## El_Suave (30 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ahí se están retratando los anglos. El respeto a la propiedad eliminado de un plumazo. Al final en pocos años los chinos liquidarán sus treasuries por mera prudencia y a ver quién les sustituye como ahorrador de última instancia en el sistema. Estamos viendo desde que empezó la pandemia cómo salta por los aires la fachada liberal de Occidente y se toman siempre las decisiones más lesivas contra los derechos fundamentales habiendo alternativas.



Quien no lo supiera a estas alturas no tiene disculpa. Pero si ya el difunto Hugo Chávez se dió perfecta cuenta, tener dólares o euros en bancos occidentales es como no tener nada. Y ojo que el oro tampoco es solución, viene a ser lo mismo.


----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2022)

El coronel Valentin Popov, jefe del departamento de policía del distrito de Kalmius en Mariupol, ha desertado a la DNR y está ayudando a la policía a identificar a los militantes de Bandera

t.me/boris_rozhin/38048


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## keylargof (30 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> La única paz que tienen que negociar los rusos es la romana, es decir, la de tener completamente aplastados a los nazis.



Actualízate cojones, que ya estamos en la fase 2 de la hoperación hespecial, y ahora lo que importa es tomar el ya tomado Donbas. A por más éxitos!


----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Quien no lo supiera a estas alturas no tiene disculpa. Pero si ya el difunto Hugo Chávez se dió perfecta cuenta, tener dólares o euros en bancos occidentales es como no tener nada. Y ojo que el oro tampoco es solución, viene a ser lo mismo.



De hecho UK se quedo una buena cantidad de Oro venezolano con la escusa de sanciones.


----------



## keylargof (30 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



Son fiables estos? Con los rusos nunca puede uno confiarse


----------



## Charidemo (30 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cuando los rusos vean esto es sus mobiles, no van a ir a preguntar a un tocapelotas como tu si sabes manejar el potochop.



Esa imagen es del principio. Los rusos han visto cosas peores en los numerosos grupos de telegram que sigo, más allá de lo que implique esa imagen. Y yo no he sido quien ha hecho esa imagen.


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Mar 2022)

De investing.com









El mayor golpe de Putin: el rublo de oro hace que dólar y euro parezcan viejos | Investing.com


Visión de Mercado por Marco Oehrl/Investing.com cubriendo: XAU/USD, USD/RUB, Futuros oro. Lea la Visión de Mercado de Marco Oehrl/Investing.com en Investing.com.




es.investing.com




...
*Rusia confía en el cambio de sistema*
Muchos expertos predijeron durante la crisis que Rusia se vería obligada a vender sus reservas de oro para obtener divisas con las que sostener la economía y financiar la guerra. Una valoración tan errónea que no podía ser de otra manera.

El banco central del país no va a vender ni una sola onza de oro, sino que ha anunciado que *se comprará oro a un precio fijo de 5.000 rublos por gramo y 155.500 rublos por onza troy.*
De este modo, el banco central ruso ha vinculado el rublo al precio del oro y el rublo puede apreciarse frente al dólar. 
...
Los rusos pueden mantener con seguridad sus saldos en rublos, porque con este nuevo enfoque la moneda rusa está infravalorada. Los comerciantes extranjeros se encuentran en una situación similar, ya que no tienen que vender el rublo por miedo a una caída del valor para conseguir una moneda supuestamente más estable. 
...

Pero no sólo eso, porque Putin también puede imaginar que las ventas de petróleo pueden liquidarse en oro en el futuro. Esto daría sus frutos, sobre todo, si el tipo de cambio entre el dólar y el rublo cae hasta el punto de que resulte más barato pagar en oro.

Hay algunos países que no se han sumado a las sanciones occidentales y que, a su vez, se beneficiarán de la compra de materias primas baratas si gozan de una ventaja competitiva frente a EE.UU. y compañía.

Además, el Kremlin ofreció a China poder pagar las materias primas en yuanes en el futuro y Turquía recibió la oferta de pagar sus facturas en liras.

El presidente del Parlamento ruso, Vyacheslav Volodin, dijo hoy:



> "Los políticos europeos deben dejar de hablar y de buscar una justificación para no pagar en rublos... Si quieres gasolina, necesitas rublos ... Además, sería correcto -si es beneficioso para nuestro país- ampliar la lista de productos de exportación cotizados en rublos: fertilizantes, cereales, aceite comestible, petróleo, carbón, metales, madera, etc.".



....
Para China, el cambio de las condiciones de pago de Rusia puede ser una especie de modelo. Al fin y al cabo, ¿qué debería impedir que China quiera liquidar todas sus exportaciones en yuanes en el futuro? ¿De qué sirve entonces el dólar? 

Parece que, desde el punto de vista de China, Rusia ha tomado el camino correcto. Y poco a poco se va viendo hacia dónde se dirige el viaje. *El dólar y el euro van a desaparecer en la irrelevancia internacional, mientras que el yuan y el rublo se alzan para convertirse en los nuevos buques insignia del mundo.*

El equilibrio de poder, que durante décadas hemos creído inamovible, cambiará considerablemente en el futuro.


----------



## Trajanillo (30 Mar 2022)

AMMforo dijo:


> Si llevo desde el28 de marzo aquí, vengo baneado de forocoches, por llevar la contraria a prorrusos con hechos y datos...
> 
> 
> Creo que no has conocido ni un judío en tu vida, para que decir la estupidez de que un judío apoyaría a un filonazi, yo por mi día a día conozco muchos judíos y nunca les he escuchado laestupidez que tu dices, es más, defienden a Zelenski y a Ucrania (que tiene muchísimos barrios judíos en muchas de sus ciudades importantes)



Tenía entendido que en forocoches era proucranianos a tope, no me cuadra lo que dices y como sigas así te vamos a ignorar muchos, porque hablas como si supieras de todo y no aportas ni un dato.


----------



## Mitrofán (30 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los libros de texto ucranianos describen la falsa historia del país y su preparación para la guerra con Rusia
> 
> El Ministerio de Educación y Rusia Unida han revelado los resultados de un estudio de más de 50 expertos sobre más de 300 libros educativos ucranianos.
> 
> ...



falsa historia?? me suena


----------



## Aurkitu (30 Mar 2022)

AMMforo dijo:


> Si llevo desde el28 de marzo aquí, vengo baneado de forocoches, por llevar la contraria a prorrusos con hechos y datos...
> 
> 
> Creo que no has conocido ni un judío en tu vida, para que decir la estupidez de que un judío apoyaría a un filonazi, yo por mi día a día conozco muchos judíos y nunca les he escuchado laestupidez que tu dices, es más, defienden a Zelenski y a Ucrania (que tiene muchísimos barrios judíos en muchas de sus ciudades importantes)



Sinceramente me importa un bledo de donde vienes con la diarrea mental que aportas, incluyo igualmente lo que te digan tus decenas de _amigos askenazis que conoces en tu día a día _de la panadería bombardeada. Antes de no querer ver, y no creo que estes ciego, lee más y quizás, si tienes algo de vergüenza o amor propio, escribe cuando sepas de lo que hablas. *Empiezas por el enlace de la Wikipedia*, y vas *clicando en los hiperenlaces* -esos con el texto en azul que cuando pasas el ratón aparece una línea de subrayado-. _Luego regresas y repites que Ucrania es un estado normal,_ que la rusofobia es un mito, y que los neonazis son el hombre del saco sacados de la imaginación del _psicópata_ y amante de la sangre de niños ucranianos, del señor Putin.

Cada día peor.


----------



## keylargof (30 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ahí se están retratando los anglos. El respeto a la propiedad eliminado de un plumazo. Al final en pocos años los chinos liquidarán sus treasuries por mera prudencia y a ver quién les sustituye como ahorrador de última instancia en el sistema. Estamos viendo desde que empezó la pandemia cómo salta por los aires la fachada liberal de Occidente y se toman siempre las decisiones más lesivas contra los derechos fundamentales habiendo alternativas.



Respeto a la propiedad bueno bueno el ruso, que plancha pisos de apartamentos.


----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso afirma que las tropas han cruzado el río Shaitanka y combaten en las inmediaciones de Velyka Novoselka, que es un importante cruce de carreteras, cuya ocupación es necesaria para desarrollar una ofensiva hacia la retaguardia de la agrupación de Donbás.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38046


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Son fiables estos? Con los rusos nunca puede uno confiarse



espero que los ucranianos sepan lo que hacen, más no te sé decir


----------



## keylargof (30 Mar 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Quien no lo supiera a estas alturas no tiene disculpa. Pero si ya el difunto Hugo Chávez se dió perfecta cuenta, tener dólares o euros en bancos occidentales es como no tener nada. Y ojo que el oro tampoco es solución, viene a ser lo mismo.



El felizmente fiambre Hugo Chávez se dio cuenta pronto, de robar poca gente sabía más que él.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## frangelico (30 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> De hecho UK se quedo una buena cantidad de Oro venezolano con la escusa de sanciones.



Ya tras la independencia les robaron,ellos saben mucho de eso y los sudamericanos no conocen ni su propia Historia.


----------



## vladimirovich (30 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Tantas bajas como en Afganistán: la OTAN calcula que Rusia puede haber perdido hasta 15.000 soldados (entre muertos y heridos) en un solo mes
> 
> 
> El ejército de Moscú reconoce oficialmente 1.351 muertos. Se estima que 5.000 mercenarios del grupo Wagner han caído también en la guerra
> ...



Tampoco te alegres mucho.

La victoria del NOM, los nancys solo poneis la carne de cañon, implica que van a llenar Ucrania aun mas de moros, turcos, pakistanies, afganos, hindues y africanos que ya estaba petada.

En Kiev es la unica ciudad, donde yo haya estado, en la que he visto decenas de tias con burka, supongo que afganas traidas por Soros, los ucros en 2014 firmaron el pack NOM al completo.

Porque eso si, cuando estuve antes, hace 20 años, eran todavia medio sovieticos, pero todos blancos


----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2022)

El objetivo de la reagrupación en curso, según ha declarado el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, es intensificar los esfuerzos en áreas prioritarias. La tarea principal de la fase actual es completar la operación para la liberación completa de Donbás

t.me/boris_rozhin/38047


----------



## ksa100 (30 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> De investing.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es decir, se comprometen a respaldar el rublo con oro comprado con descuento. Pues vaya, primero no sé quien se lo va a vender, segundo ¿es confiable Rusia? Por que puestos a tener una mierda de moneda de una puta mierda de país respaldada supuestamente en oro, pues directamente se compra oro y punto. La trampa del oro como respaldo es pretender desvincular la moneda del valor país, con todo lo que eso lleva detrás de valores democráticos y confianza, algo con mucho más valor que lo que haga un hijo puta como Putin. Y con China pues lo mismo.


----------



## Zepequenhô (30 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los libros de texto ucranianos describen la falsa historia del país y su preparación para la guerra con Rusia



Ucrania es una nación inventada por su Sabino Arana particular.

Tiene el mismo sentido hablar de Rutenia, (que no el invento ese del si XX llamado Ucrania), que hablar de la nación manchega.


----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2022)

Kremlin: Putin explicó a Scholz que los pagos del gas se convertían en rublos porque los países de la UE habían congelado las reservas de divisas del Banco de Rusia, violando el derecho internacional, y que esto no debía suponer un empeoramiento de las condiciones contractuales para los importadores europeos.

Los dos dirigentes acordaron que los expertos de ambos países seguirían discutiendo el asunto.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38051


----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2022)

Se ha identificado a funcionarios concretos que participaron en la creación de componentes de armas biológicas en Ucrania, como jefes de unidad y empleados del Pentágono y de sus principales empresas contratantes. Como demuestra la investigación periodística en curso en la prensa occidental, estas campañas estaban directamente relacionadas con Hunter Biden.

Como resultado de la operación militar especial, se detuvo la investigación en una serie de laboratorios biológicos ucranianos, donde se trabajaba con cepas de patógenos especialmente peligrosos por encargo del Pentágono

(de) Ministerio de Defensa ruso.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38049


Y más sobre la "buena vecindad"

Una serie de documentos obtenidos en los laboratorios ucranianos revelan la ocultación de las identidades de los sujetos de las pruebas y el grave riesgo para sus vidas

Son especialmente interesantes los documentos que muestran los planes del régimen de Kiev de utilizar vehículos aéreos no tripulados capaces de transportar y dispersar sustancias letales.

Los hechos descubiertos demuestran que el régimen de Kiev estaba considerando seriamente la posibilidad de utilizar armas biológicas contra la población de Donbass y la Federación Rusa

(de) Ministerio de Defensa ruso

t.me/boris_rozhin/38050


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Mar 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> Es decir, se comprometen a respaldar el rublo con oro comprado con descuento. Pues vaya, primero no sé quien se lo va a vender, segundo ¿es confiable Rusia? Por que puestos a tener una mierda de moneda de una puta mierda de país respaldada supuestamente en oro, pues directamente se compra oro y punto. La trampa del oro como respaldo es pretender desvincular la moneda del valor país, con todo lo que eso lleva detrás de valores democráticos y confianza, algo con mucho más valor que lo que haga un hijo puta como Putin. Y con China pues lo mismo.



Depende del valor USD/RUB ahora el rublo esta sobrevalorado respecto al oro pero poco le falta para llegar a la paridad, léete el artículo completo.
...
Al tipo de cambio actual de 85,00 USD/RUB, el valor de la onza de oro en Rusia es de 1.829 dólares, lo que significa que ya casi se ha alcanzado el precio de 1922 dólares en el mercado al contado del oro.

USD/RUB - Dólar Rublo ruso 84,1503 -1,0997 (-1,29%)


----------



## Argentium (30 Mar 2022)

Las ventas de materias primas efectuadas por Rusia deben ser pagadas en rublos o en su defecto en oro, a razón de 5.000 rublos por gramos de oro. Que significa esto? Qué si, por ejemplo, Alemania quiere comprar gas ruso y no tiene rublos, el Banco Central Ruso les toma oro a razón de los mencionados 5.000 rublos por gramos de oro, es decir, Rusia emitirá rublos contra oro, un KO para las monedas FIAT. Saludos


----------



## AMMforo (30 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Tenía entendido que en forocoches era proucranianos a tope, no me cuadra lo que dices y como sigas así te vamos a ignorar muchos, porque hablas como si supieras de todo y no aportas ni un dato.




Hay un montón de bots prorrusos (AdrianaTM, Kadarag, ADV Z y mil cuentas más que proceden de la Adriana esta...).

Vamos siempre he pensado que en su gran mayoría eran bots, pero viendo lo que hay en este foro ya me entran totalmente las dudas...

Por cierto, que alguien con la bandera de España como perfil apoye a Rusia, me da muchísima pena (Principalmente, porque cualquier patriota Español, debería ser antiruso, simplemente por lo que nos han hecho en cataluña)


----------



## Simo Hayha (30 Mar 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> El mayor golpe de Putin: el rublo de oro hace que dólar y euro parezcan viejos | Investing.com
> 
> 
> Visión de Mercado por Marco Oehrl/Investing.com cubriendo: XAU/USD, USD/RUB, Futuros oro. Lea la Visión de Mercado de Marco Oehrl/Investing.com en Investing.com.
> ...



También confiaba en tomar Ucrania en 3 días y ....


----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2022)

Los canales de telegram ucranianos están difundiendo la información de que Kherson ya no está controlada por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. Y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están luchando activamente en la ciudad.

Mientras tanto, los militares rusos distribuyen discretamente ayuda humanitaria en el centro de la ciudad.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38053

_Imagenes en el enlace_


----------



## AMMforo (30 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Sinceramente me importa un bledo de donde vienes con la diarrea mental que aportas, incluyo igualmente lo que te digan tus decenas de _amigos askenazis que conoces en tu día a día _de la panadería bombardeada. Antes de no querer ver, y no creo que estes ciego, lee más y quizás, si tienes algo de vergüenza o amor propio, escribe cuando sepas de lo que hablas. *Empiezas por el enlace de la Wikipedia*, y vas *clicando en los hiperenlaces* -esos con el texto en azul que cuando pasas el ratón aparece una línea de subrayado-. _Luego regresas y repites que Ucrania es un estado normal,_ que la rusofobia es un mito, y que los neonazis son el hombre del saco sacados de la imaginación del _psicópata_ y amante de la sangre de niños ucranianos, del señor Putin.
> 
> Cada día peor.




Qué enlaces he citado yo de Wikipedia???

Eres muy tonto


----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2022)

"No haremos ninguna concesión, el Sr. Medinsky se equivocó, lo hizo mal" - R. Kadyrov

t.me/boris_rozhin/38055


----------



## piru (30 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Los caminos rurales ucranianos están plagados de IED´s y minas antitanques que destrozan los vehículos de los ruskis, la logística rusa está totalmente destruída, la caída va a ser brutal, y veremos si este desastre no se lleva a Putin por delante. Los servicios secretos rusos es posible que traten de deponerlo, veo casi imposible que con casi 70 años pueda sobrevivir a un desastre en Ucrania.




O son ukras matándose entre ellos o son ukras cazados por los rusos, porque ahí no se ven marcas rusas.


----------



## Peineto (30 Mar 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> Es decir, se comprometen a respaldar el rublo con oro comprado con descuento. Pues vaya, primero no sé quien se lo va a vender, segundo ¿es confiable Rusia? Por que puestos a tener una mierda de moneda de una puta mierda de país respaldada supuestamente en oro, pues directamente se compra oro y punto. La trampa del oro como respaldo es pretender desvincular la moneda del valor país, con todo lo que eso lleva detrás de valores democráticos y confianza, algo con mucho más valor que lo que haga un hijo puta como Putin. Y con China pues lo mismo.



El vomitorio está en el IGNORE.


----------



## frangelico (30 Mar 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Ucrania es una nación inventada por su Sabino Arana particular.
> 
> Tiene el mismo sentido hablar de Rutenia, (que no el invento ese del si XX llamado Ucrania), que hablar de la nación manchega.



zelenski me recuerda un poco a Federico Krutwig, un teórico de la expansión vasca que era realmente muy poco vasco . Pagaría por saber lo que habla ese tipo en la intimidad (ruso? Polaco? Dudo que sepa un poco de hebreo siquiera ) y lo que hablaba en los años 80, o como se definía en los 80 . Toda nación es el resultado un crimen cometido en común (hay una cita que más o menos dice eso pero no la recuerdl bien ) y estamos asistiendo a los dolores de parto de una bastante siniestra y extemporánea.

Este es el mapa imperial de Krutwig. Podría haber, puestos a inventar una nación en pleno siglo XX, muchos otros.


----------



## apocalippsis (30 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> resumen falta un sucesor claro de Putin



Este es su recambio y no es tan moderado,

*Medvedev amenaza a los medios occidentales con no volver a trabajar en Rusia*

Asegura que para volver tendrán que demostrar "buena actitud hacia Rusia"
Aviso del expresidente y ex primer ministro ruso a la BBC, el NYT o Bloomberg






Dimitri Medvedev y Vladímir Putin. Foto: EP
Europa Press
18/03/2022 - 10:26

El vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, *Dimitri Medvedev*, ha puesto en duda este viernes que los medios de comunicación occidentales vayan a poder volver a trabajar en Rusia debido a sus *"decisiones mediocres"* en el marco de la guerra desencadenada en Ucrania el 24 de febrero tras la orden de invasión dada por el presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin.

"Los medios occidentales, con sus decisiones mediocres, han reducido de forma significativa su audiencia en nuestro país. Ahora, para volver, tendrán que demostrar en la práctica su* independencia y buena actitud* hacia Rusia y sus ciudadanos", ha señalado en un mensaje en su cuenta en Telegram.

"Sin embargo, no es un hecho que vayan a poder bañarse dos veces en el mismo agua", ha advertido Medvedev, quien en la actualidad lidera el partido gubernamental Rusia Unida. Además, *fue presidente entre 2008 y 2012* -etapa en la que Putin fue primer ministro- y posteriormente primer ministro entre 2012 y 2020.

Diversos medios occidentales, entre ellos _The New York Times_, la _BBC _y la agencia _Bloomberg_, anunciaron en marzo el fin de sus actividades en Rusia en respuesta a la ley aprobada por Putin contra las* "noticias falsas"* en relación con la invasión de Ucrania.

Tras ello, la agencia reguladora de comunicaciones de Rusia, Roskomnadzor, también limitó el acceso a las páginas web de medios como la radiotelevisión británica _BBC_, la alemana _Deutsche Welle _y otros medios independientes como _Meduza_.

Medvedev ha cargado además contra las redes sociales occidentales y, si bien ha ensalzado su labor como herramienta a nivel de comunicación e información, ha criticado que "recientemente ha resultado que los líderes de estos recursos de Internet, entre ellos el universo *Meta*, viven en su propia realidad y siguen únicamente sus propias normas subjetivas".

"El sabor del imaginario poder ilimitado en el espacio digital es dulce. Construyeron un imperio que implica a miles de millones de personas y lo gestionan al margen de leyes y regulaciones estatales, solo a través de acuerdos con el usuario. Si quieren, cierran el acceso a cualquier persona, comunidad o país", ha argüido.

*Activa postura antirrusa*

En este sentido, ha manifestado que estas redes sociales "ayudan al candidato correcto a ganar las 'democráticas' elecciones en EEE", antes de agregar que, para estas empresas "y sus mentores en Washington", "Rusia es otro campo de pruebas". "Debido a su *activa postura antirrusa*, este campo de entrenamiento estuvo lleno de falsedades sobre nuestro país y sus acciones en Ucrania", ha denunciado.

El expresidente ruso ha denunciado el *bloqueo de canales rusos en YouTube *y ha resaltado que a estas mismas empresas "no les importan los requisitos de la legislación rusa". "Les hemos contactado más de una vez para pedir que retiren información falsa o que desbloqueen fuentes legales y fiables. En respuesta, silencio o un balbuceo ininteligible", ha lamentado.

"Cualquiera que cuente con pensamiento crítico que no esté embotado con las falsedades occidentales entienden que esto no puede seguir siendo posible", ha dicho, al tiempo que ha recordado que *"no solo hay redes sociales en el mundo anglosajón*, sino también en Rusia y China". "Nuestro país tiene las herramientas y experiencia necesarias para su desarrollo. Seguiremos apoyándolas", ha zanjado.









Medvedev amenaza a los medios occidentales con no volver a trabajar en Rusia


El vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, Dimitri Medvedev, ha puesto en duda este viernes que los medios de comunicación occidentales vayan a poder volver a trabajar en Rusia debido a sus "decisiones mediocres" en el marco de la guerra desencadenada en Ucrania el 24 de febrero tras...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Mar 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas de la Federación Rusa destruyeron la batería del sistema de misiles antiaéreos S-300 de las formaciones armadas del régimen de Kiev.

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso publicó imágenes de los sistemas de defensa aérea destruidos.

@anna_noticias


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (30 Mar 2022)

AMMforo dijo:


> Hay un montón de bots prorrusos (AdrianaTM, Kadarag, ADV Z y mil cuentas más que proceden de la Adriana esta...).
> 
> Vamos siempre he pensado que en su gran mayoría eran bots, pero viendo lo que hay en este foro ya me entran totalmente las dudas...




Pero sabes lo que es ¿¿un BOT ?? 

Bot viene de robot , es un programa automatizado para hacer funcionar tareas ... 

No es un BOT una persona que piense distinto a ti . 

Madre mía que jaleo tienen algunos por aquí ...


----------



## Simo Hayha (30 Mar 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> Estas imágenes del 1 de marzo quedarán para la historia.



jaja, menudos retrasaos los orcobielos


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Mar 2022)

La ofensiva continúa

Unidades de la Milicia Popular de la LPR liberaron el pueblo de Terny, ubicado en el norte de la RPD.

@anna_noticias


----------



## Zepequenhô (30 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> zelenski me recuerda un poco a Federico Krutwig, un teórico de la expansión vasca que no era realmente muy poco vasco . Pagaría por saber lo que habla ese tipo en la intimidad y loque hablaba en los años 80, o como se definía en los 80 . Toda nación es el resultado un crimen cometido en común (hay una cita que más o menos dice eso pero no la recuerdl bien ) y estamos asistiendo a los dolores de parto de una bastante siniestra y extemporánea.



Yo creo más bien, que la "nación" rutena nació en el barranco de Babi Yar.


----------



## El_Suave (30 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Tantas bajas como en Afganistán: la OTAN calcula que Rusia puede haber perdido hasta 15.000 soldados (entre muertos y heridos) en un solo mes
> 
> 
> El ejército de Moscú reconoce oficialmente 1.351 muertos. Se estima que 5.000 mercenarios del grupo Wagner han caído también en la guerra
> ...



Coño la OTAN perdió varios cientos de miles de civiles en Irak. Esos reconocidos, luego están los perdidos en Afganistán, Libia, Siria...

Sin embargo Rusia ha perdido algunos miles de soldados en Ucrania, casi más soldados muertos que muertos civiles ucranianos, sin embargo la bazofia _mass-mierder_ no quiere ver la enorme diferencia.


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Mar 2022)

Las fuerzas republicanas siguen limpiando Mariupol

Las fuerzas republicanas destruyeron/capturaron dos vehículos blindados del régimen de Kiev: un Humvee estadounidense y un Kozak-2 ucraniano


----------



## AMMforo (30 Mar 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> Pero sabes lo que es ¿¿un BOT ??
> 
> Bot viene de robot , es un programa automatizado para hacer funcionar tareas ...
> 
> ...




Si ves algunos de esos Users como escriben (pensarías de forma diferente)


----------



## Paddy McAloon (30 Mar 2022)

WN62 dijo:


> Otra foto de Kadyrov intentando hacer creer que está luchando en Ucrania.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1005203
> 
> No hay estaciones de servicio Rosneft en Ucrania... Otro ridículo del enano de jardín, cobarde, traidor y con menos luces que la canoa de Pocahontas.



¡Vaya! Yo pensaba que el "enano de jardín" era Fedeggico.


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Mar 2022)

BRDM-2 destruido del ejército ucraniano en las calles de Irpin en la región de Kiev.


----------



## Arraki (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Vasili Záitsev (30 Mar 2022)

AMMforo dijo:


> Si ves algunos de esos Users como escriben (pensarías de forma diferente)



Quizás no lo se ...


----------



## Tierra Azul (30 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Aprende a usar las eñes, maricon.



subnormal, no vivo en ejpana, y no tengo teclado ejpanol, comete el owned ilustradisimo gilipollas


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Mar 2022)

Libertadores de Mariupol.


----------



## Aurkitu (30 Mar 2022)

AMMforo dijo:


> Qué enlaces he citado yo de Wikipedia???
> 
> Eres muy tonto



Ni comprensión lectora, _vienen los mejores_. Por Dios, ¿De _forocoches_ dijiste no? El que te puse en mi primer mensaje hacia tu persona. Y dejo de darte vida.


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Mar 2022)

Transporte blindado de personal del ejército ucraniano destruido en la región de Kiev

El ejército ruso destruyó los vehículos blindados de transporte de personal BTR-3U durante las batallas por Irpin al oeste de Kiev.

@anna_noticias


----------



## Mr.Foster (30 Mar 2022)

Los astutos yankees y los polacos. tan serviciales ellos, se encuentran alegremente entretenidos en pasar de contrabando a Ucrania todo tipo de armas de 2a mano para "ayudar" a la defensa de Ucrania.
Por supuesto no sirven para nada, por eso los rusos las dejan pasar.

No es difícil suponer que en el futuro, esas armas de contrabando serán una pesadilla para los europeos occidentales durante años, ya que seguramente proliferarán en el mercado negro entre los grupos de extrema derecha de todo el continente.


----------



## vettonio (30 Mar 2022)

AMMforo dijo:


> Por cierto, que alguien con la bandera de España como perfil apoye a Rusia, me da muchísima pena (Principalmente, porque cualquier patriota Español, debería ser antiruso, simplemente por lo que nos han hecho en cataluña)



Falacia recurrente del relato proukra.

Fue Israel. Hay suficientes pruebas de ello por lo que se hablaba en aquellos días. Cuando no se tiene memoria es lo que pasa. O cuando te encarga el jefe que tienes que darle a la maquina de humo.

Y dicho esto te envío a la NADA.


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Mar 2022)

Se está llevando a cabo un reagrupamiento planificado de tropas en Kiev y Chernihiv - Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.

Puntos destacados de la sesión informativa:

▪Se han completado todas las tareas principales de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas en las direcciones de Kiev y Chernigov.

▪En la primera etapa de la operación, se planeó obligar al enemigo a concentrar fuerzas para mantener las grandes ciudades.

▪Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF rompieron las defensas enemigas, cruzaron el río Shaitanka y están luchando con unidades de la brigada mecanizada 53 en las afueras de Velikaya Novoselka.

▪Hay una eliminación de las formaciones nacionalistas en el pueblo de Zolotaya Niva.

▪Las unidades LPR continúan su ofensiva en Severodonetsk.

@SputnikLive


----------



## El_Suave (30 Mar 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> Es decir, se comprometen a respaldar el rublo con oro comprado con descuento. Pues vaya, primero no sé quien se lo va a vender, segundo ¿es confiable Rusia? Por que puestos a tener una mierda de moneda de una puta mierda de país respaldada supuestamente en oro, pues directamente se compra oro y punto. La trampa del oro como respaldo es pretender desvincular la moneda del valor país, con todo lo que eso lleva detrás de valores democráticos y confianza, algo con mucho más valor que lo que haga un hijo puta como Putin. Y con China pues lo mismo.



Quien coño necesita oro teniendo gas y petróleo. Amén de muchas otras materias primas y recursos fundamentales.

Que puta pesadez con el puto oro de los cojones, prueba a echar oro al cocido, o a la sartén, o al depósito del coche, que te dará el mismo resultado que echar billetes de 500 euros.


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Mar 2022)

Blindado "Novator", capturado en la base de "Azov".


----------



## AMMforo (30 Mar 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> Quizás no lo se ...



Otros estoy seguro de que son personas pagadas (¿aquí creo que pasa lo mismo).

Una persona debe tener varias cuentas, porque si sigues el hilo, esas varias cuentas siempre escriben en las mismas horas y se citan unos a otros para darse más visibilidad y son cientos de mensajes diarios... Es un canteo

Ciertamente es normal que uno apoye o defienda a uno u otro bando, yo por mi experiencia de vida en Ucrania me declaro por ejemplo por Ucraniano, pero de ahí a estar muchísimas horas diarias poniendo y poniendo mensajes para intentar manipular a la gente, hay un trecho enorme


----------



## Arraki (30 Mar 2022)

Este comandante de la mochila roja ya es famoso


----------



## Trajanillo (30 Mar 2022)

AMMforo dijo:


> Hay un montón de bots prorrusos (AdrianaTM, Kadarag, ADV Z y mil cuentas más que proceden de la Adriana esta...).
> 
> Vamos siempre he pensado que en su gran mayoría eran bots, pero viendo lo que hay en este foro ya me entran totalmente las dudas...
> 
> Por cierto, que alguien con la bandera de España como perfil apoye a Rusia, me da muchísima pena (Principalmente, porque cualquier patriota Español, debería ser antiruso, simplemente por lo que nos han hecho en cataluña)



Yo no soy proruso ni pro-otan, porque nos han jodido tanto unos como otros, desde 1898 EEUU nos ha jodido todo lo que ha querido y Inglaterra y Francia ni te cuento


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (30 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> También confiaba en tomar Ucrania en 3 días y ....



¿De donde has sacado eso?
Seguramente se lo escuchaste a tu vecina de la que iba a ponerse la quinta dosis anticovid.


----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> "No haremos ninguna concesión, el Sr. Medinsky se equivocó, lo hizo mal" - R. Kadyrov
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/38055



Menos mal que el checheno va a lo que va y no le interesan los pasteleos de los blandos


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Mar 2022)

Entre las fichas que usaban los oficiales para dar clases por la tarde - suerte tuve que me libre - había una muy curiosa, decir que los visores nocturnos aun no estaban generalizados:

Ventajas de la guerra nocturna; El enemigo no te ve.
Desventajas de la guerra nocturna: Tu no puedes ver al enemigo.

Pues lo mismo pasara cuando se embarren todos los campos de cultivo en Ucrania, los únicos caminos posibles serán las carreteras y caminos adaptados y es lo que intentan controlar los rusos, si encima tienen superioridad aérea los ucranianos lo tienen claro.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (30 Mar 2022)

Eso fue la leche ... cualquier día entrevistan a un SPAM o algo así .


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## delhierro (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## vettonio (30 Mar 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> Estas imágenes del 1 de marzo quedarán para la historia.



Pero...hay que volver a explicarlo?

Es cansino volver, tres semanas mas tarde, con esto.

Si hubieras estado atenta...


----------



## Billy Ray (30 Mar 2022)

¿Leéis el hilo de Chusky de vez en cuando?, hay una atmósfera verdaderamente fétida. Dan por derrotada a Rusia, alguno dice que el ejercito ruso se retira con bajas catastróficas al oeste del Dniepr en la zona de Kiev. Es un hilo apestoso y bochornoso, se masturban unos a otros viendo fotos de cadáveres destripados. Delirante, los participantes están en un estado de enajenación total, vale la pena pasarse para identificar enfermos mentales.


----------



## Simo Hayha (30 Mar 2022)

Blindado ruso disfrutando de los desnazificado


----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

Puede que a Rusia se la haya indigestado Ucrania, pero siempre hay que ir con cuidado con Rusia, los estados Paria no son de fiar.


----------



## Seronoser (30 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> subnormal, no vivo en ejpana, y no tengo teclado ejpanol, comete el owned ilustradisimo gilipollas



Bienvenido al club de los teclados con letras raras
El mío:


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Mar 2022)

Informe del Ministerio de Defensa:

- Se está llevando a cabo un reagrupamiento planificado de tropas en Kiev y Chernigov, se han completado todas las tareas principales de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en esas posiciones.

- Hay una eliminación de las formaciones nacionalistas en el pueblo de Zolotaya Niva. El avance fue de 8 kilómetros. Eliminó hasta 50 unidades, tres tanques, 5 vehículos de combate de infantería y 8 vehículos de diversos fines.

- Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa continuando la ofensiva, rompieron las defensas fortificadas del enemigo, cruzaron el río Shaitanka y están combatiendo con unidades de la brigada mecanizada 53 en las afueras del asentamiento de Velikaya Novoselka.

@opersvodki


----------



## apocalippsis (30 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Este comandante de la mochila roja ya es famoso



Les esta informando a los tanquistas siempre en primera linea del frente.


----------



## Impresionante (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## vettonio (30 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Leéis el hilo de Chusky de vez en cuando?, hay una atmósfera verdaderamente fétida. Dan por derrotada a Rusia, alguno dice que el ejercito ruso se retira con bajas catastróficas al oeste del Dniepr en la zona de Kiev. Es un hilo apestoso y bochornoso, se masturban unos a otros viendo fotos de cadáveres destripados. Delirante, los participantes están en un estado de enajenación total, vale la pena pasarse para identificar enfermos mentales.



Habrá que deschuskizar.


----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

En realidad cuesta creerse que en 10 años de guerra de los soviéticos luchando contra los fieros afganos (con muchas armas de EE.UU.), tuvieran los mismos muertos que en un mes de guerra en Ucrania.


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso afirma que las tropas cruzaron el río Shaitanka y están luchando en los accesos cercanos ya en Velika Novoselka, que es un importante cruce de carreteras, cuya ocupación es necesaria para el desarrollo de una ofensiva en la retaguardia del grupo Donbass.


----------



## Simo Hayha (30 Mar 2022)

Pocas cosas hay más revitalizantes tras un duro día de trabajo que llegar a casa y ver los nuevos videos de orcotanques volando por los aires con sus orcupantes dentro. Disfrutad.


----------



## Seronoser (30 Mar 2022)

Este era un tipo listo. Sabía bien de lo que hablaba.
A diferencia de Maduro, que es un títere del narco Diosdado


----------



## AMMforo (30 Mar 2022)

Totalmente de acuerdo, Occidente está totalmente a la deriva por el NWO y el hijo de puta del Soros este debe morir, pero ahí a defender a Putin...

Vamos a analizar a Putin:

Un Ex KGB, que ahora es de derecha conservadora (la cual yo me identifico), pero que busca recuperar los territorios de la URSS (que era comunista) y que a su vez se relaciona con Bolsonaro, Orban y Trump (los cuales me caen muy bien y comparto sus ideas), pero también a su vez, se relaciona con (Maduro, Xi Jinphing, Kim Jong-Un, los Kirchnerr de Argentina y el de Nicaragua), los cuales todos de acercan más al comunismo que al socialismo (y personalmente, detesto profundamente).

Por otra parte, el hijo de puta este, nos ha estado jodiendo con Cataluña y eso está más que demostrado.
*
Pues sinceramente no me es muy de fiar*


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Mar 2022)

AMMforo dijo:


> Si llevo desde el28 de marzo aquí, vengo baneado de forocoches, por llevar la contraria a prorrusos con hechos y datos...
> 
> 
> Creo que no has conocido ni un judío en tu vida, para que decir la estupidez de que un judío apoyaría a un filonazi, yo por mi día a día conozco muchos judíos y nunca les he escuchado laestupidez que tu dices, es más, defienden a Zelenski y a Ucrania (que tiene muchísimos barrios judíos en muchas de sus ciudades importantes)



Que nivel Maribel, ¿de que etnia eran los kapos de los campos de exterminio? ¿Y la policia JUDIA del Ghetto de Varsovia? ¿y los comerciantes JUDIOS que abastecian al Ghetto con permiso de los nazis? Jabotinsky ¿de que tendencia política era? ¿Y Menahen Begin? anda y vete a cagar, nini.


----------



## Deitano (30 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Tantas bajas como en Afganistán: la OTAN calcula que Rusia puede haber perdido hasta 15.000 soldados (entre muertos y heridos) en un solo mes
> 
> 
> El ejército de Moscú reconoce oficialmente 1.351 muertos. Se estima que 5.000 mercenarios del grupo Wagner han caído también en la guerra
> ...



Me parece que han caído más mercenarios de Wagner que los que tiene la compañía.


----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2022)

Osetia del Sur ha anunciado su deseo de formar parte de Rusia en un futuro próximo. Pronto comenzarán a resolverse las cuestiones jurídicas para la realización práctica de estos planes.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38060


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Mar 2022)

Fuente ruski sobre pérdidas ucras


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Mar 2022)

Periodista brasileño salió de Ucrania por amenazas del estado ucraniano

El periodista brasileño André Lion, que cubría los acontecimientos en Ucrania como corresponsal de UOL y Folha de S.Paulo, decidió abandonar el país por presiones del gobierno.

Lyon le contó a UOL sobre actos de censura policial y criminalización de periodistas por parte de las autoridades ucranianas de Ucrania. Al salir del país, un representante de los medios brasileños fue detenido en un puesto de control y sometido a interrogatorio.

“Preguntaron por qué nos íbamos de Ucrania mientras uno de los policías me ponía un rifle de asalto Kalashnikov en el cuerpo y leía mis mensajes, publicaciones en las redes sociales y miraba fotos en mi propio teléfono”, dijo Lyon.

Lyon señaló que hace unos días en Zaporozhye, los policías que le exigieron una contraseña para verificar su identidad obligaron a su equipo a salir del automóvil y lo sometieron a un largo interrogatorio. El mismo día, varios fotógrafos fueron enviados contra su voluntad al departamento de policía. Otro corresponsal polaco fue golpeado por representantes de la ley y el orden "a plena luz del día ya la vista de todos".

Según Lyon, los miembros de la prensa ucraniana son especialmente vulnerables, ya que están más expuestos a la censura y la violencia por parte del Estado. El brasileño agregó que el gobierno ha equiparado a los periodistas con delincuentes y los ha hecho responsables en la situación actual.

#Brasil #Ucrania

@riafan_everywhere


----------



## Top5 (30 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> De tu artículo:
> 
> _"Aspiramos a ser completamente independientes de los combustibles fósiles rusos para 2027, y *creemos** que es posible reducir nuestra demanda en dos tercios dentro de un año*"_



Del dicho al hecho hay mucho trecho...

Si no te dirían taxativamente "VAMOS A REDUCIR NUESTRA DEMANDA EN DOS TERCIOS DENTRO DE UN AÑO POR NUESTROS HUEVOS MORENOS Y POR QUE OS VAIS A TENER QUE JODER SÍ O SÍ".

Recuérdalo para dentro de un año...

"Creemos que es posible" no es *garantía de NADA*.

Por cierto _"podemita medio"_..., tu nick te viene que ni pintado...


----------



## Impresionante (30 Mar 2022)

EE.UU. sanciona a proveedores del programa de misiles balísticos de Irán en medio de conversaciones nucleares


Las sanciones recaen sobre un individuo iraní, identificado como Mohammad Ali Hosseini, y una red de empresas que dirige.




actualidad.rt.com






*EE.UU. sanciona a proveedores del programa de misiles balísticos de Irán en medio de conversaciones nucleares.*

El Departamento del Tesoro de EE.UU. anunció este miércoles nuevas sanciones contra proveedores del programa de misiles balísticos de Irán, al considerar que el desarrollo de este armamento representa "una grave amenaza para la seguridad internacional".

"Esta acción refuerza el compromiso de EE.UU. de prevenir el desarrollo y uso de misiles balísticos avanzados por parte del régimen iraní", dijo el subsecretario del Tesoro para Terrorismo e Inteligencia Financiera, Brian E. Nelson.


----------



## chemarin (30 Mar 2022)

Quizás muchos de vosotros lo hayáis visto ya, pero a quien no, le recomiendo que mire este vídeo de 2019, antes de las elecciones presidenciales en Ucrania, el asesor de Zelensky, Alexei Arestovich, hizo unas declaraciones premonitorias sobre el futuro conflicto con Rusia, detallando con exactitud lo que iba a ocurrir 3 años más tarde y las opciones de Ucrania ante la crisis. Es más que obvio que este asesor se había reunido con la OTAN o con quien sea del departamento de Estado de EEUU, porque tenía clara la estrategia para provocar la guerra con Rusia. La jugada era simple: anunciar la entrada en la OTAN de Ucrania, sabían que eso acabaría provocando la entrada de Rusia en Ucrania. Pero este asesor cometió un fallo enorme en sus predicciones, el muy ingenuo creyó las promesas de la OTAN, le aseguraron que crearían una zona de exclusión área y que les ayudarían para ganar la guerra. Se ha de reconocer que este asesor es un tipo de muchísimo nivel, y de una extraña sinceridad, creo que estaba convencido de que iban a humillar a Rusia. Si nuestros filotanistas tuvieran el nivel de este tipo, yo no los bloquearía, algo se puede aprender del enemigo.


----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

Rusia no tiene más que artillería para masacrar ciudades porque es incapaz de invadirlas militarmente. Se ha visto todo este tiempo y si no acaba firmando un acuerdo acabará saliendo con el rabo entre las piernas.


----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2022)

En Kryvyi Rih, un voluntario que recogía dinero para un nazi muerto lo malversó para sí mismo y fue atado a un poste . Eso es lo que dice el cartel.

Pero, de hecho, así es como los volkssturmistas se reparten el mercado. El negocio de recaudar dinero para los soldados ucranianos caídos es grande ahora 

t.me/boris_rozhin/38059


----------



## AMMforo (30 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Yo no soy proruso ni pro-otan, porque nos han jodido tanto unos como otros, desde 1898 EEUU nos ha jodido todo lo que ha querido y Inglaterra y Francia ni te cuento




Inglaterra es nuestro mayor rival históricamente, ya decía Blas de Lezo, que un buen Español debe mear siempre mirando a Inglaterra.
A los Franceses los detesto por su intento de conquista Napoleonica y a los Gringos con los que nos hicieron en Cuba lo mismo.

Pero actualmente, nuestro mayor rival es marruecos y Rusia también, por la interferencia en Cataluña


----------



## Renegato (30 Mar 2022)

Ya estaban tardando

❗South Ossetia will soon take legal steps to join Russia - President of South Ossetia Bibilov.


----------



## apocalippsis (30 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> En realidad cuesta creerse que en 10 años de guerra de los soviéticos luchando contra los fieros afganos (con muchas armas de EE.UU.), tuvieran los mismos muertos que en un mes de guerra en Ucrania.



Este te explicara los 8 años de entrenamiento que llevan en Ucrania los anglosionistas,

*Ramzan Kadyrov, el chacal de Chechenia, llevó a su hijo de 14 años a la guerra en Mariupol para que “aprenda de primera mano”*

*El presidente checheno, aliado de Vladimir Putin en el conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania, tuvo una repudiable decisión.*





Adam Kadyrov, de 14 años, durante su visita a un hospital de Mariupol donde fue llevado por su padre Ramzan Kadyrov, líder de Chechenia.

29/03/2022 17:48 Actualizado al 29/03/2022 17:50

El aliado del Vladimir Putin y *líder de la república de Chechenia, Ramzan Kadyrov*, conocido mundialmente por su salvajismo para manejar con mano de hierro su república islamista y actual participante del conflicto bélico entre Ucrania y Rusia, se jactó de que sus tropas están haciendo retroceder a las fuerzas ucranianas y para envalentonarse decidió llevar a su hijo de 14 años para que conozca de cerca el frente de batalla.

El líder checheno de 45 años, que *estuvo en Ucrania con las fuerzas rusas* el lunes pasado y subió un video a la aplicación Telegram, fue repudiado por su decisión.

El niño, llamado Adam, se ve en imágenes de video vistiendo ropa militar mientras su padre hace un recorrido por un hospital en la *devastada ciudad portuaria de Mariupol,* en el sur de Ucrania.





Ramzan Kadyrov, el salvaje líder de Chechenia, fiel aliado de Vladimir Putin. Foto: Reuter

Kadyrov, de 45 años, dijo que quería que su hijo, uno de los 12 que tiene oficialmente reconocidos, "conociera de primera mano los éxitos y las necesidades de nuestros camaradas de armas", y también dejó en claro que no está de acuerdo con la decisión de Rusia de* disminuir la presión militar* en Kiev. En cambio, prometió liderar una invasión de la capital.

A su hijo Adam se lo ve visitando la cama del hospital del comandante de los secuaces de Kadryrov, *Ruslan Geremeyev, *sospechoso del asesinato del político liberal ruso Boris Nemtsov, un destacado enemigo de Putin y ex vice primer ministro, asesinado a tiros cerca del Kremlin en 2015.






Ramzan Kadyrov le presenta a su hijo Adam al comandante Ruslan Geremeyev, leal a su padre, en una cama del hospital de Mariupol.

Geremeyev sufrió heridas durante los combates contra los defensores ucranianos, según Chechen TV. Kadryrov, acusado de usar la tortura medieval contra sus enemigos en Chechenia, ha sido llamado *"el hijo que Putin nunca tuvo"* por su devota lealtad al líder del Kremlin.






Ramzan Kadyrov habló este martes frente a un millar de tropas chechenas en Grozny. Foto: AP

El supremo checheno, esta semana ascendido al rango de teniente general en la Guardia Nacional de Rusia, presentó al niño al general del ejército ruso, diciendo: "Aquí está mi Adam". El chico estuvo antes en el centro de las miradas por su *costosa colección de relojes*, incluido un original de Richard Mille que, según se informó, costó casi *US$ 300.000.*

*Ramzan Kadyrov en la mira*

Organizaciones internacionales acusaron a Kadyrov de* graves violaciones de derechos humanos *en la República del Cáucaso, informa el _Daily Star_ .

En las imágenes se lo ve mirando planos con tropas en la habitación que, según reveló, fue filmada en Hotomel, un aeródromo cerca de Kiev en Ucrania que fue capturado por las fuerzas rusas en los primeros días de su ataque.
De todas maneras, entre versiones y desmentidas, no terminó de ser verificado de forma independiente, afirma _News AU._

Kadyrov escribió: "El otro día estábamos a unos 20 kilómetros de ustedes, *los nazis de Kiev*, y ahora estamos aún más cerca". Y exigió que las fuerzas ucranianas se rindieran "o estarán acabados".

*Prometió mostrarles que "la práctica rusa enseña la guerra mejor que la teoría extranjera y la recomendación de los asesores militares".*

*Amenaza contundente de Kadyrov*

Informes sugieren que los soldados chechenos podrían desempeñar un *papel crucial para ayudar a Rusia *a tomar el control de la capital de Ucrania, Kiev, con mercenarios del *Grupo Wagner de Rusia*.

De acuerdo a Russia Today, Kadyrov sostuvo: “Los miembros de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas y los batallones nacionales, que siempre se han jactado de su coraje, huyen cuando ven a los combatientes chechenos, dejando atrás armas pesadas y equipo militar".

“Coordinación militar completa, el despliegue correcto de tropas y un asalto decisivo, eso es todo lo que necesitamos. Debemos terminar lo que empezamos y hacerlo rápido.






Los bomberos tratan de apagar el fuego declarado en un edificio de Kyiv, Ucrania. Foto: EFE

*“Dado que (los ucranianos) se han negado dos veces a negociar, debemos cambiar de táctica. Eso los convencerá", concluyó.*









Ramzan Kadyrov, el chacal de Chechenia, llevó a su hijo de 14 años a la guerra en Mariupol para que 'aprenda de primera mano'


El presidente checheno, aliado de Vladimir Putin en el conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania, tuvo una repudiable decisión.




www.clarin.com


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (30 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Periodista brasileño salió de Ucrania por amenazas del estado ucraniano
> 
> El periodista brasileño André Lion, que cubría los acontecimientos en Ucrania como corresponsal de UOL y Folha de S.Paulo, decidió abandonar el país por presiones del gobierno.
> 
> ...



Periodistas occidentales.

Disfrutando de lo ""chupapollado" por sus respectivos gobiernos y directores de informativos


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Mar 2022)

AMMforo dijo:


> Pero qué hablas de Nazis?
> 
> Has estado en Ucrania alguna vez?
> 
> ...



Te has ganado un Juicio Neverísimo.

Ciao


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (30 Mar 2022)

AMMforo dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, Occidente está totalmente a la deriva por el NWO y el hijo de puta del Soros este debe morir, pero ahí a defender a Putin...
> 
> Vamos a analizar a Putin:
> 
> ...



Ha heredado la red de contactos de la URSS y de ahí las relaciones con los rojos panchitos. Yo me quedo con el tipo de sociedad que defiende, mas cercana al patriotismo.

Lo de Catalonia fue puramente instrumental, meter el dedo en el ojo de la UE. El problema no lo crearon los rusos, sino los masonazos del NOM. Otra cosa es que Moscú lo usara para sus propios fines.


----------



## Top5 (30 Mar 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> Un forero ha puesto a casi todos los CM propagadores de fakes, los ha juntado para facilitarnos el trabajo a todos y meterlos en el ignore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como se puede joder un nick tan guapo como Kenshiro...
Debería de explotarle la cabeza en cinco minutos...


----------



## Simo Hayha (30 Mar 2022)

El legado ruso a la humanidad


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (30 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1005818



Falta Miguel Lacambra... 

Oh wait.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Falta Miguel Lacambra...
> 
> Oh wait.



Y su padre


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Mar 2022)

Odessa. Alguien no pudo atravesar el puesto de control


----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2022)

Exclusivo. Se trata de las "marmotas" descubiertas cerca de la frontera rusa en una de las casas privadas conspirativas de la ciudad de Volchansk por el grupo operativo "Gardarchird" del Grupo Operativo de Inteligencia.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38066


----------



## vladimirovich (30 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Quizás muchos de vosotros lo hayáis visto ya, pero a quien no, le recomiendo que mire este vídeo de 2019, antes de las elecciones presidenciales en Ucrania, el asesor de Zelensky, Alexei Arestovich, hizo unas declaraciones premonitorias sobre el futuro conflicto con Rusia, detallando con exactitud lo que iba a ocurrir 3 años más tarde y las opciones de Ucrania ante la crisis. Es más que obvio que este asesor se había reunido con la OTAN o con quien sea del departamento de Estado de EEUU, porque tenía clara la estrategia para provocar la guerra con Rusia. La jugada era simple: anunciar la entrada en la OTAN de Ucrania, sabían que eso acabaría provocando la entrada de Rusia en Ucrania. Pero este asesor cometió un fallo enorme en sus predicciones, el muy ingenuo creyó las promesas de la OTAN, le aseguraron que crearían una zona de exclusión área y que les ayudarían para ganar la guerra. Se ha de reconocer que este asesor es un tipo de muchísimo nivel, y de una extraña sinceridad, creo que estaba convencido de que iban a humillar a Rusia. Si nuestros filotanistas tuvieran el nivel de este tipo, yo no los bloquearía, algo se puede aprender del enemigo.



Ya he comentado antes el video, que no habia visto hasta hoy.

Es el mejor documento de todo el subforo, es espectacular.

Pero mi analisis discrepa del tuyo, porque si que estan humillando a Rusia, que ha entrado en el campo de batalla que le habia preparado USA durante años, y ademas siguiendo el plan de ataque que tambien le habia preparado USA.

La inteligencia CIA + Mossad + MI6 ha ido 20 pasos por delante del FSB.


----------



## Top5 (30 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> envió de ukranianas a europa en desarrollo



No te preocupes que los franceses las van a relacionar _con morenos africanos de su zona de influencia..._


----------



## Mr.Foster (30 Mar 2022)

Señores, ya estamos en el Gran Reset.
Rusia lo planeó, lo ejecutó y occidente entró en la trampa.
Olvídense de los papeles emitidos por los bancos centrales.
*La garantía serán las materias primas.*

Putin supo de antemano que la respuesta de Occidente a la invasión de Ucrania sería congelar las reservas de divisas rusas en los bancos centrales occidentales.

Por supuesto, esta respuesta de EE. UU./Occidente sacó a la luz el talón de Aquiles inherente al moderno sistema de reserva de moneda fiduciaria del Banco Central.

Cualquier país que mantenga reservas de divisas con fines comerciales en bancos centrales extranjeros, específicamente la Reserva Federal y el BCE, corre el riesgo de que se confisquen esas reservas, dejándolas así sin valor.

En respuesta, Rusia ahora exige el pago de la energía *en rublos u oro de lo que considera países "antipáticos".*

Mientras que en el sistema bancario de "dinero interno", la liquidación de operaciones es simplemente una cuestión de ajustes en los libros de contabilidad de los respectivos bancos centrales, en este acuerdo de liquidación de operaciones, un país que compre petróleo o gas de Rusia a cambio de oro tendría que 1) demostrar que el oro que se utiliza para pagos comerciales realmente existe y 2) transferir los derechos de propiedad a Rusia. En última instancia, es probable que Rusia exija la repatriación del oro. EE. UU./G7 dejó muy claro que la posesión de activos es 100% legal.

La respuesta de Occidente, liderada por EE. UU. y su control de la moneda de reserva mundial, con toda probabilidad ha provocado un reinicio del sistema monetario mundial.

*Breton Woods III ha nacido.*


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

Los resultados ya están claros, pase lo que pase en el campo de batalla, porque el hijoPutin no ha conseguido lo que quería: capitulación inmediata de Ucrania, a ser posible con pocas bajas.

A partir de ahí, se ha convertido en una guerra al uso, en la que evidentemente Rusia tiene las de ganar.

Pero "ya es otra cosa", no la que el hijoPutin quería.


----------



## frangelico (30 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> envió de ukranianas a europa en desarrollo



Y envío de "ucranianas en desarrollo" a alguien ? Por un niñoducto transatlántico?


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Mar 2022)

❗El jefe del departamento de policía de Kalmiussky en Mariupol, el coronel V. Popov, cambió de bando a la RPD y ayuda ahora a sus nuevas fuerzas de seguridad a identificar a los nazis.


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Mar 2022)

❗No hay obstáculos legales para cumplir el sueño de muchos años de los habitantes de Osetia del Sur de formar parte de Rusia - Senador del Consejo de la Federación Klimov

Las leyes de la Federación Rusa prevén el procedimiento para la admisión de estados en Rusia, por lo que el pueblo osetio debe expresar su voluntad a través de un referéndum, agregó Klimov.


----------



## AMMforo (30 Mar 2022)

Por ejemplo, de Cataluña esta noticia, pero hay todas las que quieras, de todos los diarios, se pidió para estudiar desde la Eurocamara:









La Eurocámara quiere que se investiguen los vínculos del Kremlin con el independentismo


El Parlamento Europeo ha pedido armar a la Unión Europea ante la injerencia extranjera en procesos democrático, incluido el vínculo entre el independentismo catalán y el...




www.lavanguardia.com





De todo lo demás sobre sus relaciones, solo con leer google, puedes verlo, ahí no hay nada inventado y no hay nada conspirativo, está al acceso de todos


----------



## AMMforo (30 Mar 2022)

La Eurocámara quiere que se investiguen los vínculos del Kremlin con el independentismo


El Parlamento Europeo ha pedido armar a la Unión Europea ante la injerencia extranjera en procesos democrático, incluido el vínculo entre el independentismo catalán y el...




www.lavanguardia.com













El Parlamento Europeo constata que Rusia interfirió en Cataluña


La injerencia rusa en el proceso independentista catalán ha entrado en la agenda del Parlamento Europeo como una preocupante evidencia, en paralelo a las nuevas revelaciones...




www.elmundo.es













Una pareja de espías del Kremlin, una sospechosa misión a Moscú y agitación en Cataluña (Published 2021)


Informes de inteligencia sugieren que un colaborador de un líder separatista catalán buscó ayuda de Rusia para su lucha por independizarse de España. Un grupo de protesta surgió poco después.




www.nytimes.com






De esto hay muchas pruebas y se constató


----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2022)

Medinsky no se calma. Después de que ayer decidiera rehabilitarse tratando de hacer pasar la voluntad de Ucrania de firmar un pedazo de "sustancia" sin valor como algún tipo de logro.

¿La negativa de Ucrania a entrar en la OTAN? ¿Quién lo llevó allí?

¿Rechazo de Ucrania al estatus nuclear? ¿Tenía uno?

En resumen, Ucrania está dispuesta a renunciar a lo que no tenía de todos modos.

Medinsky, vertiendo por segundo día estos "logros" en el campo de la información, no parece en absoluto un hombre de Estado que represente al Estado.

t.me/surf_noise1/9795


----------



## Arraki (30 Mar 2022)

Traducido del ruso:

Imágenes de la destrucción del sistema de defensa aérea ucraniano Buk-M1, video del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (30 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1005842
> 
> 
> ❗El jefe del departamento de policía de Kalmiussky en Mariupol, el coronel V. Popov, cambió de bando a la RPD y ayuda ahora a sus nuevas fuerzas de seguridad a identificar a los nazis.




Ucrania ya es de Rusia, los inteligentes se reintegrarán, colaborarán y vivirán, los fanáticos, neonazis y separatistas auspiciados por la OTAN, UE y OCCIDENTE, *y abandonados* por la OTAN, UE y OCCIDENTE (más allá de buenas palabras y promesas banas), morirán, irán a la cárcel o se exiliarán.

Próxima parada Estonia, Letonia y Lituania.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Mar 2022)

AMMforo dijo:


> Por ejemplo, de Cataluña esta noticia, pero hay todas las que quieras, de todos los diarios, se pidió para estudiar desde la Eurocamara:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El Parlamento Uropedo es la institución mas corrupta desde el Senado Cartagines, los lobbys se gastan miles de millones en sobornos para que se aprueben legisloaciones favorables a los mismos, sus componentes, toda una patulea de enchufados y politicos en retiro dorado como Vidal el de las Cuadras, se dedican a darse la vida padre con el dinero de los panolis uropedos y a organizar orgias gays en Amsterdam. ¿Tienes 10 años?


----------



## apocalippsis (30 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Leéis el hilo de Chusky de vez en cuando?, hay una atmósfera verdaderamente fétida. Dan por derrotada a Rusia, alguno dice que el ejercito ruso se retira con bajas catastróficas al oeste del Dniepr en la zona de Kiev. Es un hilo apestoso y bochornoso, se masturban unos a otros viendo fotos de cadáveres destripados. Delirante, los participantes están en un estado de enajenación total, vale la pena pasarse para identificar enfermos mentales.



Nunca hay que asomarse al abismo, te lo recomiendo.


----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2022)

*Rusia promete salvar a Irán de la hambruna. Y ganar mucho dinero con las agroexportaciones*

Irán se está quedando sin muchos productos, lo que realmente amenaza el hambre. Desde principios de marzo, los precios de la carne, el azúcar y el arroz se han disparado. Rusia está dispuesta a ayudar al país amigo. Pero no gratis, por supuesto.

El Ministro de Agricultura iraní, Javad Sadatinejad, se ha dirigido urgentemente a Moscú con una petición de ayuda. Rusia está dispuesta a vender 20.000 toneladas de alimentos: cereales (trigo, cebada y maíz) y aceite vegetal, según Iran International.

No se conocen los detalles del acuerdo ni su importe exacto. Pero se estima que es bastante más de 1.000 millones de dólares.

Irán es ahora el mayor comprador de trigo ruso. Ha dejado atrás a los antiguos líderes Turquía y Egipto.

Rusia ha sacado de apuros a Irán más de una vez en situaciones difíciles. La diplomacia rusa ha dado la cara por Teherán cuando ha bombardeado instalaciones militares kurdas y estadounidenses en Irak.

Rusia ha sido un negociador para conseguir que Irán levante las sanciones "nucleares". Por cierto, cuando se levanten las sanciones, Rusia empezará a construir dos nuevas unidades en la central nuclear de Bushehr, en Irán. El proyecto aportará al menos 10.000 millones de dólares.

t.me/surf_noise1/9793


----------



## Argentium (30 Mar 2022)

Cuando se empieza con medidas a la desesperada es síntoma inequívoco de que las cosas van mal

*Los reguladores antimonopolio de la UE allanaron las oficinas de Gazprom – fuente*
17:46 || 30/03/2022


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hal8995 (30 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> El ignore es tu amigo.




Sí pero no basta. Si el tío escribe y cuarenta le responden que esta diciendo gilipolleces el hilo está muy cargado y a esos no los voy a ignorar.
Ese es el problema


----------



## frangelico (30 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Rusia promete salvar a Irán de la hambruna. Y ganar mucho dinero con las agroexportaciones*
> 
> Irán se está quedando sin muchos productos, lo que realmente amenaza el hambre. Desde principios de marzo, los precios de la carne, el azúcar y el arroz se han disparado. Rusia está dispuesta a ayudar al país amigo. Pero no gratis, por supuesto.
> 
> ...



Eso es lo que Israel no quiere que ocurra de ninguna manera. Es probable que monten una guerra para evitarlo.

Irán necesita modernizar mucho sus FFAA y no tiene dinero por las sanciones.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (30 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


>




Ese retrasado te funde manejando fusiles.


----------



## Seronoser (30 Mar 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Señores, ya estamos en el Gran Reset.
> Rusia lo planeó, lo ejecutó y occidente entró en la trampa.
> Olvídense de los papeles emitidos por los bancos centrales.
> *La garantía serán las materias primas.*
> ...



Rusia no exige el pago en oro.
Exige el pago, sólo en rublos.


----------



## Billy Ray (30 Mar 2022)

AMMforo dijo:


> La Eurocámara quiere que se investiguen los vínculos del Kremlin con el independentismo
> 
> 
> El Parlamento Europeo ha pedido armar a la Unión Europea ante la injerencia extranjera en procesos democrático, incluido el vínculo entre el independentismo catalán y el...
> ...



La Vanguardia, El Mundo y el NYT.....................................en fin


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (30 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Ese retrasado te funde manejando fusiles.



Follatelo si quieres, yo no digo nada


----------



## Magick (30 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Y el Consejo de la Federación apoya la propuesta de Volodin. Que las exportaciones de materias primas se paguen con rublos, es decir.
> 
> Es algo mucho más amplio, y más serio. Desde el petróleo a los fertilizantes, todo a cambio de rublos.



Han dado inicio a la segunda fase.


----------



## AMMforo (30 Mar 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Ha heredado la red de contactos de la URSS y de ahí las relaciones con los rojos panchitos. Yo me quedo con el tipo de sociedad que defiende, mas cercana al patriotismo.
> 
> Lo de Catalonia fue puramente instrumental, meter el dedo en el ojo de la UE. El problema no lo crearon los rusos, sino los masonazos del NOM. Otra cosa es que Moscú lo usara para sus propios fines.




La sociedad y valores internos que defiende yo estoy totalmente de acuerdo y me identifico con ellos, pero cuales son los instrumentos y con que personas se relaciona da mucho que pensar...

Por cierto, no sé si se ha puesto en este foro y ni si quiera meter este link se considera spam, pero recomiendo este reportaje sobre Rusia y los valores actuales, a mi desde luego me parece que el mundo debería funcionar así y ojo que no defiendo a Putin, al contrario ,me parece un hijo de puta, pero sus ideas conservadoras me gustan.

OS LO RECOMIENDO


----------



## chemarin (30 Mar 2022)

AMMforo dijo:


> Hay un montón de bots prorrusos (AdrianaTM, Kadarag, ADV Z y mil cuentas más que proceden de la Adriana esta...).
> 
> Vamos siempre he pensado que en su gran mayoría eran bots, pero viendo lo que hay en este foro ya me entran totalmente las dudas...
> 
> Por cierto, que alguien con la bandera de España como perfil apoye a Rusia, me da muchísima pena (Principalmente, porque cualquier patriota Español, debería ser antiruso, simplemente por lo que nos han hecho en cataluña)



Menudo gilipuertas, resulta que abogas por la alianza de quien tiene Gibraltar, de quienes apoyan a Marruecos en caso de conflicto por Ceuta, Melilla o el Sáhara, de quienes provocaron nuestras pérdidas en Cuba, Filipinas, Puerto Rico, etc. Eres un sinvergüenza, ya en otro hilo estuviste tocando los cojones con mentiras, pero has venido a mal hilo para intoxicar, vas a acabar en la nevera de la mayoría.


----------



## AMMforo (30 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Menudo gilipuertas, resulta que abogas por la alianza de quien tiene Gibraltar, de quienes apoyan a Marruecos en caso de conflicto por Ceuta, Melilla o el Sáhara, de quienes provocaron nuestras pérdidas en Cuba, Filipinas, Puerto Rico, etc. Eres un sinvergüenza, ya en otro hilo estuviste tocando los cojones con mentiras, pero has venido a mal hilo para intoxicar, vas a acabar en la nevera de la mayoría.



No he mentido en ningún puto hilo, y no tendría porque hacerlo, a mi no me pagan como a tí...


----------



## AMMforo (30 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> La Vanguardia, El Mundo y el NYT.....................................en fin




Cuál es un buen medio para tí?


----------



## Impresionante (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Nico (30 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Pocas cosas hay más revitalizantes tras un duro día de trabajo que llegar a casa y ver los nuevos videos de orcotanques volando por los aires con sus orcupantes dentro. Disfrutad.




Nene!, deja ya el ordenador que tu padre se pone furioso. Haz los deberes y prepara la ropa para el cole mañana. No me hagas enojar !!


----------



## Argentium (30 Mar 2022)

Biden repartirá papel higiénico en Ucrania, lo bueno de tener de amigo al tío Sam

*La Casa Blanca dice que el presidente Biden informó al presidente Zelenskyy que EEUU tiene la intención de proporcionar al gobierno ucraniano 500 millones de dólares en ayuda presupuestaria directa*
18:27 || 30/03/2022


----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Eso es lo que Israel no quiere que ocurra de ninguna manera. Es probable que monten una guerra para evitarlo.



Ya lo han intentado. Pero no hay lo que tienen que tener. Pefieren los sabotajes.


----------



## Top5 (30 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> lo lógico es que francia buscase una alianza con España Portugal e Italia para contrarrestar a aelmania sobre todo ahora que se va a rearmar a tope, pero les puede la grandeur le chauvinisme y le gilipoye Sacre bleu son carne de arrase por tropas de la banlieu



Precisamente por la grandeur los franceses tendrían que volver a las tesis de de Gaulle y salir de inmediato de la estructura militar de la OTAN escupiendo sobre lo hecho por Sarkozy...


----------



## ProfeInsti (30 Mar 2022)

* Ukrania acusa a Rusia de poner minas en su "retirada". *


----------



## Billy Ray (30 Mar 2022)

AMMforo dijo:


> Cuál es un buen medio para tí?



¿Para tí el NYT o La Vanguardia són fiables?, supongo que tambien dirás que Trump ganó en 2016 con ayuda de Putin, ¿verdad?.


----------



## AMMforo (30 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El Parlamento Uropedo es la institución mas corrupta desde el Senado Cartagines, los lobbys se gastan miles de millones en sobornos para que se aprueben legisloaciones favorables a los mismos, sus componentes, toda una patulea de enchufados y politicos en retiro dorado como Vidal el de las Cuadras, se dedican a darse la vida padre con el dinero de los panolis uropedos y a organizar orgias gays en Amsterdam. ¿Tienes 10 años?




Entiendo que son mucho mejores las que tienes en tu avatar, verdad????


----------



## Top5 (30 Mar 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> Con vuestro dinero os mataremos y os torturaremos, algo así debe pensar
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1005206



Ya se le ve cara de hijodelagranputa...
Ya...


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Mar 2022)

AMMforo dijo:


> La sociedad y valores internos que defiende yo estoy totalmente de acuerdo y me identifico con ellos, pero cuales son los instrumentos y con que personas se relaciona da mucho que pensar...
> 
> Por cierto, no sé si se ha puesto en este foro y ni si quiera meter este link se considera spam, pero recomiendo este reportaje sobre Rusia y los valores actuales, a mi desde luego me parece que el mundo debería funcionar así y ojo que no defiendo a Putin, al contrario ,me parece un hijo de puta, pero sus ideas conservadoras me gustan.
> 
> OS LO RECOMIENDO



Que tontita es la inocencia, no tiene ni puta idea de lo que es el Monje y lo que pretende. El Monje quería volver a poner la bandera roja en el Kremlin, sin la hoz y el martillo, claro, era demasiado fuerte todavia, y mantener el himno de la URSS tal como estaba, pero le cambiaron la letra púdicamente, pero conservando la musica, así los rusos pueden cantar la antigua cuando suena. El Monje es un patriota, ni conservador ni hostis, conservadores son los sodomitas occidentales com Rajoy. Putin terminará reinstaurando la URSS, ha comenzaso por abajo, metiendo en el edificio mas alto de Moscú a los putos democratas como usted.


----------



## AMMforo (30 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Que tontita es la inocencia, no tiene ni puta idea de lo que es el Monje y lo que pretende. El Monje quería volver a poner la bandera roja en el Kremlin, sin la hoz y el martillo, claro, era demasiado fuerte todavia, y mantener el himno de la URSS tal como estaba, pero le cambiaron la letra púdicamente, pero conservando la musica, así los rusos pueden cantar la antigua cuando suena. El Monje es un patriota, ni conservador ni hostis, conservadores son los sodomitas occidentales com Rajoy. Putin terminará reinstaurando la URSS, ha comenzaso por abajo, metiendo en el edificio mas alto de Moscú a los putos democratas como usted.




Madre mía que enfermedad sufres, tío vete a Corea Del Norte o Cuba a vivir, no entiendo que haces en Occidente, con esos pensamientos...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)

La Ley Trans, lo importante


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (30 Mar 2022)

El ataque a los depósitos de combustible es el comienzo de la fase 2 del plan ruso


----------



## Erebus. (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (30 Mar 2022)

AMMforo dijo:


> Entiendo que son mucho mejores las que tienes en tu avatar, verdad????



Por supuesto, la Asamblea Nacinal Popular es la auténtica voz del Pueblo, representado por su vanguardia, el Partido Comunista de China. Decia Lutero que el Pueblo es como un burro, si lo monta Dios, hará el Bien, si lo monta el Diablo, hará el Mal, por eso siempre lo debe montar Dios, es decir, El Partido. Los demócratas acabareis en el estercolero de la Historia, ¡Viva la Dictadura del Proletariado! ¡Mao Zedonf wan sui!


----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2022)

Resultado del impacto de un misil de un sistema ucraniano de misiles antitanque Corsair contra un tanque T-72 del ejército de la DNR. El misil no explotó y el tanque y la tripulación resultaron ilesos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38084


----------



## bigmaller (30 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Que tontita es la inocencia, no tiene ni puta idea de lo que es el Monje y lo que pretende. El Monje quería volver a poner la bandera roja en el Kremlin, sin la hoz y el martillo, claro, era demasiado fuerte todavia, y mantener el himno de la URSS tal como estaba, pero le cambiaron la letra púdicamente, pero conservando la musica, así los rusos pueden cantar la antigua cuando suena. El Monje es un patriota, ni conservador ni hostis, conservadores son los sodomitas occidentales com Rajoy. Putin terminará reinstaurando la URSS, ha comenzaso por abajo, metiendo en el edificio mas alto de Moscú a los putos democratas como usted.



Ese himno no se puede quitar.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Mar 2022)

AMMforo dijo:


> Madre mía que enfermedad sufres, tío vete a Corea Del Norte o Cuba a vivir, no entiendo que haces en Occidente, con esos pensamientos...



Mi trabajo, y con notable eficacia.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Mar 2022)

Restos de S-300 ucranianos neutralizados por los rusos…


----------



## Tierra Azul (30 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Que tontita es la inocencia, no tiene ni puta idea de lo que es el Monje y lo que pretende. El Monje quería volver a poner la bandera roja en el Kremlin, sin la hoz y el martillo, claro, era demasiado fuerte todavia, y mantener el himno de la URSS tal como estaba, pero le cambiaron la letra púdicamente, pero conservando la musica, así los rusos pueden cantar la antigua cuando suena. El Monje es un patriota, ni conservador ni hostis, conservadores son los sodomitas occidentales com Rajoy. Putin terminará reinstaurando la URSS, ha comenzaso por abajo, metiendo en el edificio mas alto de Moscú a los putos democratas como usted.



osetia quiere solicitar formalmente a Moscu (putin) su reingreso a Rusia. Ojala lo hagan las restantes


----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Menudo gilipuertas, resulta que abogas por la alianza de quien tiene Gibraltar, de quienes apoyan a Marruecos en caso de conflicto por Ceuta, Melilla o el Sáhara, de quienes provocaron nuestras pérdidas en Cuba, Filipinas, Puerto Rico, etc. Eres un sinvergüenza, ya en otro hilo estuviste tocando los cojones con mentiras, pero has venido a mal hilo para intoxicar, vas a acabar en la nevera de la mayoría.



Follayankees son traidores a España y endofobos que odian a su país.


----------



## AMMforo (30 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Mi trabajo, y con notable eficacia.




De qué se trata?

Manipular y mentir a los incautos?


----------



## Bulldozerbass (30 Mar 2022)

Qué cachondo Breznev, después del georgiano Stalin, el ucraniano que estuvo más tiempo en el poder en la URSS.


----------



## porconsiguiente (30 Mar 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Señores, ya estamos en el Gran Reset.
> Rusia lo planeó, lo ejecutó y occidente entró en la trampa.
> Olvídense de los papeles emitidos por los bancos centrales.
> *La garantía serán las materias primas.*
> ...



Y no olvide que este es sólo el frente europeo, el pequeño.
La mandanga está al caer en el frente asiático, el gordo, cuando al panda le toquen los cojones y se convierta en dragón.

Vamos a envidiar a países como Cuba y Venezuela.


----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

Rusia ha enviado a Ucrania a 1000 soldados del Grupo Wagner, un grupo de mercenarios. Su fundador es Dimitry Utkin, este que sale en la imagen con tatuajes nazis. 

Menudo proceso de desnazificación raro, la verdad.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Mar 2022)

AMMforo dijo:


> De qué se trata?
> 
> Manipular y mentir a los incautos?



Si son incautos, se merecen se manipulados, el Inframundo no es para imbéciles, si entras en el sabes a lo que te expones. (¿De donde sale tanto imbecil? ¿de la ESO?)


----------



## Nico (30 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Ya he comentado antes el video, que no habia visto hasta hoy.
> 
> Es el mejor documento de todo el subforo, es espectacular.
> 
> ...




O sea:

- Han recuperado el Mar de Azov completo.
- Han conectado Crimea al Donbass.
- Desarticularon COMPLETO el ejército ucraniano.
- Desactivaron los laboratorios de guerra biológica.
- Tomaron las centrales donde los ucranianos estaban (o pensaban) enriquecer uranio para sus armas atómicas.
- Recuperaron la base hídrica de Crimea (cortada por los ucranianos).
- Pronto van a embolsar a sus mejores unidades.

_¿Y tú dices que van "perdiendo"? _

Creo que tienes que revisar tus datos. O vives en un mundo paralelo o...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (30 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Quizás muchos de vosotros lo hayáis visto ya, pero a quien no, le recomiendo que mire este vídeo de 2019, antes de las elecciones presidenciales en Ucrania, el asesor de Zelensky, Alexei Arestovich, hizo unas declaraciones premonitorias sobre el futuro conflicto con Rusia, detallando con exactitud lo que iba a ocurrir 3 años más tarde y las opciones de Ucrania ante la crisis. Es más que obvio que este asesor se había reunido con la OTAN o con quien sea del departamento de Estado de EEUU, porque tenía clara la estrategia para provocar la guerra con Rusia. La jugada era simple: anunciar la entrada en la OTAN de Ucrania, sabían que eso acabaría provocando la entrada de Rusia en Ucrania. Pero este asesor cometió un fallo enorme en sus predicciones, el muy ingenuo creyó las promesas de la OTAN, le aseguraron que crearían una zona de exclusión área y que les ayudarían para ganar la guerra. *Se ha de reconocer que este asesor es un tipo de muchísimo nivel, y de una extraña sinceridad, creo que estaba convencido de que iban a humillar a Rusia. Si nuestros filotanistas tuvieran el nivel de este tipo, yo no los bloquearía, algo se puede aprender del enemigo.*



Ese es gilipollas. Es el típico imbécil que se cree su propia propaganda. Por eso han acabao como han acabao .... por gilipollas.


----------



## AMMforo (30 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Si son incautos, se merecen se manipulados, el Inframundo no es para imbéciles, si entras en el sabes a lo que te expones. (¿De donde sale tanto imbecil? ¿de la ESO?)



Del coño de tu puta madre, RETRASADO


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Mar 2022)

AMMforo dijo:


> Del coño de tu puta madre, RETRASADO



Ya me he divertido bastante, nini, ale, a la nevera.


----------



## kelden (30 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1005880



Los peperos sois la hostia .... Quereis economía fuerte? Convenced a vuestras élites económicas de que dejen la SICAV, el paraiso fiscal, los hoteles y el BOE e inviertan en algo productivo. Fantoches, que sois unos putos fantoches ...


----------



## Ardilla Roja (30 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Si son incautos, se merecen se manipulados, el Inframundo no es para imbéciles, si entras en el sabes a lo que te expones. (¿De donde sale tanto imbecil? ¿de la ESO?)



¿A quién contestas que no le veo? Mi lista de ignorados es infinita


----------



## capitán almeida (30 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> O sea:
> 
> - Han recuperado el Mar de Azov completo.
> - Han conectado Crimea al Donbass.
> ...



Da igual, dato para ellos no mata a relato
como diría gaviotón:


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Mar 2022)

Ardilla Roja dijo:


> ¿A quién contestas que no le veo? Mi lista de ignorados es infinita



Nah, un nini forocochero, le he sometido a terapia de choque y lo he mandado a la nevera, debe estar llorando.


----------



## Ardilla Roja (30 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> O sea:
> 
> - Han recuperado el Mar de Azov completo.
> - Han conectado Crimea al Donbass.
> ...



Vive en un mundo "para lelos"


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (30 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1005880



España como siempre en el sitio peor.

Si fuera " gallina" , dormiría abajo seguro.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## ccartech (30 Mar 2022)

Estación Espacial Internacional: ¿por qué la puja entre dos naciones puede provocar su colapso?


Roscosmos amenaza con una caída descontrolada por la falta de acceso a la tecnología debido a las sanciones de Joe Biden. Motores rusos, electricidad estadounidense y una relación tensa que amenaza al laboratorio espacial que orbita la Tierra




www.infobae.com


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Mar 2022)

Comienza campaña de siembra en región de Kiev.

Censor.net


----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

*La ONU acusa a Rusia de al menos 24 ataques con bombas de racimo en Ucrania.*
Las fuerzas armadas rusas han usado en al menos *24 ocasiones bombas de racimo, prohibidas por la ley internacional,* contra áreas pobladas de Ucrania en las cinco semanas transcurridas desde el inicio de la guerra, denunció hoy la alta comisionada de la ONU para los Derechos Humanos, Michelle Bachelet.

Se han cometido además ataques indiscriminados contra hospitales, escuelas y otras infraestructuras que "están prohibidos por la ley humanitaria nacional y podrían constituir crímenes de guerra", añadió Bachelet en una intervención ante el Consejo de Derechos Humanos de Naciones Unidas, informa Efe.

La Convención sobre Municiones en Racimo, en vigor desde 2010, prohíbe el uso, desarrollo, fabricación y adquisición de este armamento debido a su impacto indiscriminado entre los civiles, aunque potencias como Rusia, Estados Unidos o China aún no lo han ratificado.


----------



## hartman (30 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> O sea:
> 
> - Han recuperado el Mar de Azov completo.
> - Han conectado Crimea al Donbass.
> ...



tsss que estan en smolensk los ucranianos.


----------



## Nicors (30 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Estación Espacial Internacional: ¿por qué la puja entre dos naciones puede provocar su colapso?
> 
> 
> Roscosmos amenaza con una caída descontrolada por la falta de acceso a la tecnología debido a las sanciones de Joe Biden. Motores rusos, electricidad estadounidense y una relación tensa que amenaza al laboratorio espacial que orbita la Tierra
> ...



A ver si hay suerte y cae en la cabeza del hijoputin.


----------



## Hal8995 (30 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> El ataque a los depósitos de combustible es el comienzo de la fase 2 del plan ruso



Sí ...pero una reflexión :

1. Se ven los ataques a distintos sitios pero con muy pocos misiles o solo uno.

2. Si sabes donde están los lugares coño atácalos todos de una vez y TODOS los depósitos de cada lugar.

Parece q hay más depósitos que misiles.Pues entonces habrá que bombardear a la antigua usanza aunque sea más riesgoso.


Por cierto. Siguen quedando aviones ucranios ...no saben de sonde despegan ?


----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ucraniano ha desmentido las palabras del ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Serguéi Lavrov, de que "la parte ucraniana demuestra un entendimiento de que las cuestiones de Crimea y Donbás se han resuelto definitivamente".
Los diplomáticos ucranianos calificaron tal visión de "errónea" y dijeron que "las cuestiones de Crimea y Donbass se resolverán finalmente después de que Ucrania reanude su soberanía sobre ellas".

Eso es genial. Podemos seguir aplastando a los inadecuados.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38087


----------



## Ardilla Roja (30 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> España como siempre en el sitio peor.
> 
> Si fuera " gallina" , dormiría abajo seguro.



Hablando de Torrente... Las milicias ucranianas sobre los soldados españoles: «Parecen sacados de Torrente» - Las Repúblicas


----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1005880



Si pero es un IPC transversal, resiliente, ecofeminista, social y con perspectivas de genero. Y lo mejor de todo es que es tambien antifascista.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Argentium (30 Mar 2022)

Los Estados Unidos apresurados en suicidarse

*La SEC añade cinco empresas más a la “lista provisional”, añadiendo a Baidu a la lista de empresas chinas que podrían ser excluidas de la cotización*
18:50 || 30/03/2022


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Cui Bono (30 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> La torre de este T-72 voló por los aires a pesar de la jaula anti Javelines.



La calefacción se la han puesto un poco alta. Estos ukros son muy traviesos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Mar 2022)

Perdón, traducción automática.

Sesión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de RF Igor Konashenkov a partir de las 19.00 horas del 30 de marzo de 2022, primera parte

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa rompieron las defensas bien fortificadas del enemigo, cruzaron el río Shaitanka y están luchando con unidades de la brigada mecanizada 53 en las afueras del pueblo de VELIKA NOVOSELKA.

▪Se realiza una limpieza del asentamiento ZOLOTAYA NIVA. El avance fue de 8 kilómetros. En esta área, se destruyeron hasta 50 personas, tres tanques, 5 vehículos de combate de infantería, 8 vehículos para diversos fines.

▪ Unidades de la República Popular de Luhansk continúan su ofensiva contra SEVERODONETSK. Se está luchando para limpiar el asentamiento de ZHITLOVKA.

▪ Los batallones nacionalistas ucranianos en la dirección de Severodonetsk sufren graves pérdidas. Como resultado de la violación de las comunicaciones de transporte, se bloquean las posibilidades de reposición. Durante el día, más de 50 nacionalistas, 2 tanques, 3 vehículos de combate de infantería y dos depósitos de campaña de cohetes y armas de artillería fueron destruidos en esta dirección.

▪ Se está llevando a cabo un reagrupamiento planificado de tropas en las direcciones de Kiev y Chernigov. En la primera etapa de la operación militar especial, se planeó obligar al enemigo a concentrar sus fuerzas para ocupar grandes asentamientos, incluido Kiev. La tarea era atarlos al campo de batalla sin asaltar estas ciudades e infligir una derrota a las formaciones armadas del régimen de Kiev que no le permitiría utilizar estas fuerzas en la línea principal de acción de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas: en el Donbass. .

▪ Al mismo tiempo, el ejército ruso también estaba resolviendo otro problema: en ausencia de una afluencia de nuevas fuerzas enemigas de las regiones occidental y central de Ucrania y superioridad aérea, para crear las condiciones necesarias para la etapa final de la operación para liberar las Repúblicas Populares de Donbass.

▪ Con este fin, continúa la constante destrucción por fuego de las fortificaciones defensivas a largo plazo. Todas las líneas principales de comunicaciones, suministro y aproximación de reservas se toman bajo control total. Los sistemas de defensa aérea de Ucrania, la infraestructura del aeródromo, los depósitos militares más grandes, los centros de entrenamiento y concentración de mercenarios fueron destruidos. Por lo tanto, se han completado todas las tareas principales de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas en las direcciones de Kiev y Chernigov.

▪ El objetivo del reagrupamiento de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas es intensificar las acciones en áreas prioritarias y completar la operación para liberar completamente Donbass.
Durante el día, la defensa aérea de las fuerzas aeroespaciales rusas destruyó 2 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos en las áreas de los asentamientos de BALAKLEYA y VERKHNETORETSKOE.

▪ Durante el día, aeronaves no tripuladas y operacionales-tácticas atacaron 69 instalaciones militares de Ucrania.
Entre ellos: tres puestos de mando, dos instalaciones de sistemas de lanzamiento múltiple de cohetes, ocho almacenes de municiones y armas de cohetes y artillería, y 52 puntos fuertes y áreas de concentración de equipo militar.
▪ En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, se han destruido: 124 aviones y 77 helicópteros, 214 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 323 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 1.767 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 186 lanzacohetes múltiples, 741 cañones de artillería de campaña y un mortero, así como 1657 unidades de vehículos militares especiales.

Segunda parte

#Rusia Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## alfonbass (30 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Da igual, dato para ellos no mata a relato
> como diría gaviotón:



Pero es que eso son victorias militares....sin más....las consecuencias de esta guerra y de todo lo que está pasando no las vamos a ver hasta dentro de unos años...también, por otra parte, viendo que no sabemos qué va a hacer rusia con Ucrania en el largo plazo...podemos sospechar que las cosas no van tan bien quizá como esperaban, existen muchas incógnitas aún como la reconstrucción de Ucrania y las repercusiones económicas en el largo plazo, porque es muy "bonito" esa especia de autarquia, pero, yo soy consciente de que le va a tocar los cojones a más de uno y dos
También queda por ver si se resuelve "el problema ucraniano para Rusia", que lo veo muy complicado...a no ser que se dedique a hacer un genocidio de ucranianos.....la solución es muy jodida ya por encima de lo militar

Que oye, que si vas a decirme no se qué de que "han puesto a Rusia en el centro del mundo" o "ahora los rusos, mágicamente, van a vivir mejor por no se sabe qué..." pues entonces nada...discutes tu, que yo no tengo ganas, mi sensación es que no es así


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Mar 2022)

Sesión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de RF Igor Konashenkov a partir de las 18.00 horas del 30 de marzo de 2022, segunda parte

▪ El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia continúa estudiando documentos recibidos de empleados de laboratorios biológicos ucranianos sobre las actividades biológicas militares secretas de los Estados Unidos en Ucrania.

▪ Como resultado del estudio de nuevos materiales por parte de expertos rusos de las tropas de protección radiológica, química y biológica, se identificaron funcionarios específicos que participaron en la creación de componentes de armas biológicas. Se trata de los jefes de departamento y empleados del Departamento de Defensa de los Estados Unidos, así como de sus principales empresas contratistas. Como muestran otras investigaciones periodísticas en la prensa occidental, estas campañas estaban directamente vinculadas al hijo del actual presidente estadounidense, Hunter Biden.

▪ Como resultado de una operación militar especial, se detuvo la investigación en varios laboratorios biológicos ucranianos, en los que, por orden del Pentágono, se trabajaba con cepas de patógenos de infecciones especialmente peligrosas. Varios documentos recibidos de estos laboratorios atestiguan el ocultamiento de la identidad de los sujetos y el grave riesgo para sus vidas. De particular interés son los materiales con evidencia de planes para el uso de vehículos aéreos no tripulados capaces de transportar y rociar sustancias letales.

▪ Los hechos revelados prueban que el régimen de Kiev consideró seriamente la posibilidad de usar armas biológicas contra la población de Donbass y la Federación Rusa. La información detallada sobre los resultados del análisis de los documentos recibidos y los hechos revelados se presentarán en un futuro próximo en una sesión informativa especial.

#Rusia Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

La estrategia del hijoPutin es bombardear día tras día Ucrania, para dejarla mas pobre que Burkina Faso. 

Ya han destrozado fábricas, negocios, bloques de viviendas, supermercados y centros comerciales, los daños son enormes.

Y la muerte de civiles ucranianos es atroz, 142 niños según la ONU. 

HijoPutin eres un monstruo asesino.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (30 Mar 2022)

*THE HEAD OF RUSSIAN REPUBLIC OF CHECHNYA KADYROV SAYS KREMLIN NEGOTIATOR MEDINSKY WAS WRONG BECAUSE WE WILL NOT MAKE ANY CONCESSIONS OVER UKRAINE *


----------



## dabuti (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Epicii (30 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La estrategia del hijoPutin es bombardear día tras día Ucrania, para dejarla mas pobre que Burkina Faso.
> 
> Ya han destrozado fábricas, negocios, bloques de viviendas, supermercados y centros comerciales, los daños son enormes.
> 
> ...



Obama gano el nobel de la paz con el mismo método

Así son las guerras, usted cuantos años tiene?


----------



## Nico (30 Mar 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Sí ...pero una reflexión :
> 
> 1. Se ven los ataques a distintos sitios pero *con muy pocos misiles o solo uno.*
> 
> ...



1) Los recursos no son ilimitados, tienes que usarlos del mejor modo posible.

2) Con UN misil que causa un incendio, *deshabilitas TODA LA OPERATORIA* de un depósito (¿o te piensas que los camiones pueden ir a cargar combustible en medio de las llamas ?)

3) Si además ese misil cae (sea por "suerte", sea por "precisión") en las *infraestructuras CRITICAS* (bombas, central de despacho, camino de acceso, bocas de carga, etc.), aunque tengas tanques "sanos", *no puedes mover el combustible que está en ellos.*


----------



## Lester Burnham (30 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Si pero es un IPC transversal, resiliente, ecofeminista, social y con perspectivas de genero. Y lo mejor de todo es que es tambien antifascista.






Tan frito tienes el cerebro como para no ser capaz de escribir una opinión propia de varias lineas sin tener que copiarla de los comentarios de una noticia?


----------



## Irene Adler (30 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> No le hacen cirugía, le están estabilizando como pueden, cortando hemorragia y suero para hemodinámica.
> Creo que herida de bala entre hombro y húmero con afectación arteria axilar. Color de cara muy blanquecina puede indicar baja tensión por bajo riego sanguíneo.



Tiene una hemorragia interna, hay un abultamiento rojizo bajo las costillas cuando le exploran el pecho


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Obama gano el nobel de la paz con el mismo método
> 
> Así son las guerras, usted cuantos años tiene?



Uno mas que usted.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (30 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> subnormal, no vivo en ejpana, y no tengo teclado ejpanol, comete el owned ilustradisimo gilipollas



Que te enculen. Hijo puta. 

Comprate un teclado por Amazon. Subnormal.


----------



## Impresionante (30 Mar 2022)

La ONG ecologista Greenpeace es gran protagonista de la campaña para forzar a la Unión Europea a rechazar las importaciones de hidrocarburos rusos, donde el desempeño de esta organización no se limita a llamamientos, sino que incluye acciones bien concretas para bloquear físicamente los suministros provenientes del gigante euroasiático.
En particular, sus activistas, por medio de sus lanchas, se esfuerzan en impedir que buques rusos puedan atracar en puertos europeos y descargar gas, para lo cual intentan cortarles el paso. Asimismo, están llevando una auténtica guerra psicológica, tanto contra las autoridades portuarias, como también contra las empresas compradoras de recursos energéticos provenientes de Rusia, al argumentar que lo que hacen es "financiar la maquinaria bélica de Putin".
En declaraciones a Sputnik, Carlos Andrés Ortiz, especialista argentino en temas energéticos, resaltó que las acciones de ONGs ecologistas como Greenpeace "claramente responden a los intereses geopolíticos del sector atlantista", sobre todo de "EEUU y el Reino Unido", cuyas empresas de petróleo y gas "nunca" fueron acosadas por estas organizaciones, por muy perjudiciales que sean sus actividades para el medio ambiente.
"Son simplemente herramientas del accionar neocolonialista", subrayó el experto, al denunciar que en el caso de Argentina "Greenpeace actúa en forma prácticamente feroz, hace ataques muy fuertes, muy malintencionadas y tergiversando todos datos y todas las estadísticas para impedir todas las obras de infraestructuras que son necesarias para el desarrollo socioeconómico" de la nación suramericana.
Además, Ortiz subrayó que las ONG ambientalistas son tan sólo un elemento en la extensa red de las llamadas 'organizaciones no gubernamentales' creadas por Occidente –entre ellas las que se dedican presuntamente a la defensa de los derechos humanos–, donde el objetivo real es controlar y acosar a determinadas naciones, impidiendo su desarrollo.
SPUTNIK


----------



## Proletario Blanco (30 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Tampoco te alegres mucho.
> 
> La victoria del NOM, los nancys solo poneis la carne de cañon, implica que van a llenar Ucrania aun mas de moros, turcos, pakistanies, afganos, hindues y africanos que ya estaba petada.
> 
> ...



No hay moronegros en Rudia?


----------



## capitán almeida (30 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pero es que eso son victorias militares....sin más....las consecuencias de esta guerra y de todo lo que está pasando no las vamos a ver hasta dentro de unos años...también, por otra parte, viendo que no sabemos qué va a hacer rusia con Ucrania en el largo plazo...podemos sospechar que las cosas no van tan bien quizá como esperaban, existen muchas incógnitas aún como la reconstrucción de Ucrania y las repercusiones económicas en el largo plazo, porque es muy "bonito" esa especia de autarquia, pero, yo soy consciente de que le va a tocar los cojones a más de uno y dos
> También queda por ver si se resuelve "el problema ucraniano para Rusia", que lo veo muy complicado...a no ser que se dedique a hacer un genocidio de ucranianos.....la solución es muy jodida ya por encima de lo militar
> 
> Que oye, que si vas a decirme no se qué de que "han puesto a Rusia en el centro del mundo" o "ahora los rusos, mágicamente, van a vivir mejor por no se sabe qué..." pues entonces nada...discutes tu, que yo no tengo ganas, mi sensación es que no es así



Lo que pueda pasar lege ferenda ni tú ni yo lo sabemos, la cuestión es que para los del Alcoyano piden prórroga cuando en un mes han perdido el acceso al mar, y van camino de ser eliminados en el dombass, si sumas el total de territorio perdido y de población que, por estar huida o pasar a control de Rusia, ucrania ha perdido pues nada a celebrar las fotitos de los cacharros pulverizados y los rusos muertos...el que no se consuela es porque no quiere


----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

Lester Burnham dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1005904
> 
> 
> Tan frito tienes el cerebro como para no ser capaz de escribir una opinión propia de varias lineas sin tener que copiarla de los comentarios de una noticia?



Copio de donde me sale de los cojones,so enteraillo,o tú de las cosas te enteras por el aire…respeta y seras respetado listillo.


----------



## Remequilox (30 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Quizás muchos de vosotros lo hayáis visto ya, pero a quien no, le recomiendo que mire este vídeo de 2019, antes de las elecciones presidenciales en Ucrania, el asesor de Zelensky, Alexei Arestovich, hizo unas declaraciones premonitorias sobre el futuro conflicto con Rusia, detallando con exactitud lo que iba a ocurrir 3 años más tarde y las opciones de Ucrania ante la crisis. Es más que obvio que este asesor se había reunido con la OTAN o con quien sea del departamento de Estado de EEUU, porque tenía clara la estrategia para provocar la guerra con Rusia. La jugada era simple: anunciar la entrada en la OTAN de Ucrania, sabían que eso acabaría provocando la entrada de Rusia en Ucrania. Pero este asesor cometió un fallo enorme en sus predicciones, el muy ingenuo creyó las promesas de la OTAN, le aseguraron que crearían una zona de exclusión área y que les ayudarían para ganar la guerra. Se ha de reconocer que este asesor es un tipo de muchísimo nivel, y de una extraña sinceridad, creo que estaba convencido de que iban a humillar a Rusia. Si nuestros filotanistas tuvieran el nivel de este tipo, yo no los bloquearía, algo se puede aprender del enemigo.



Muy bueno el rescate.
Deja claro que para el gobierno de Ucrania la guerra con Rusia era no solo previsible, sino deseable e incluso diseñada.
Digamos que eso de guerrear (y derrotar) a Rusia era su rito iniciático para entrar en la banda Otan.
Y claro, los de la banda les prometieron, y ellos se lo creyeron, que esa guerra sería "ganable" dado que la Otan les pondría zona de exclusión aérea, desplazaría contingentes, y todo eso.
Explica bastante el tipo de táctica de arrase de la propia Ucrania y todo eso de la tierra quemada:
Toda la política económico-social, supeditada a la guerra.
Si la ganamos, ya nos desarrollará la rica Europa.
Si la perdemos, tanto da, será lo que Putin-Kadirov decidan. (Curioso que apunte a Kadirov como posible futuro pro-consul de la ocupación....)

Para USA-Otan, entiendo en parte ese rito iniciático - condición de entrada:
¿Qué podía aportar Ucrania? ¿Qué podía aportar que no estuviese ya dentro del acervo de capacidades USA-Otan?
Lo que la Otan NO tenía era la capacidad de derrotar en una guerra convencional a Rusia.
No al menos con los blandengues y atemorizados socios europeos.
Y una directa involucración USA a lo grande, implica elevadísimos riesgos de acabar TODO con una guerra nuclear total.

Así que ese fue el juego/condición, si me consigues derrotar a Rusia, de premio una gran reconstrucción y entrada en la Otan. Serás el mini-zumosol, y todos te querrán o temerán.
Interesante la certeza con la que expresa que las únicas alternativas en un corto/medio plazo eran o una Ucrania otánica con Rusia derrotada, o una Ucrania rusificada y vencida.
Interesante y premonitorio la incredulidad que manifiesta acerca de la dudosa efectividad de las sanciones y medidas de presión económica (cosa que se está viendo).


----------



## mazuste (30 Mar 2022)

AMMforo dijo:


> ...De esto hay muchas pruebas y se constató



¿Y donde están las pruebas?
¿En las declaraciones de cantamañanas occidentales, igual qué el Russiagate de marras?
Pruebas, míster; pruebas, no soplapolleces propagandísticas ¿En qué mundo vive usted?


----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

Hay que tenerlo claro,aunque lleguen a un acuerdo, las sanciones al hijoPutin y sus oligarcas deben seguir.


----------



## Impresionante (30 Mar 2022)

Primer medio de masas que hace una mención a la verdad

. Katya: "En Donetsk hay guerra desde hace 8 años"

*Katya es una refugiada ucraniana, que se siente rusa, y vive en Pamplona desde hace 6 meses. Ha asegurado que "el gobierno y el ejército ucraniano matan a su propia gente en Donetsk", mientras los gobiernos de EE.UU. y Europa "mandaban muchísimas armas a Ucrania". *

_Entre la población ucraniana que viene a refugiarse entre nosotros también hay *refugiados rusos que vivían en Ucrania*, o *refugiados que vivían en el Donetsk y que tienen pasaporte ucraniano pero se sienten rusos. Katya llegó hace 6 meses a Pamplona* huyendo de los *bombardeos del ejército ucraniano en Donetsk* y aporta otra visión de la guerra.

En una entrevista concedida a "Boulevard" de Radio Euskadi, Katya ha afirmado que* la guerra en Donetsk comenzó hace 8 años*, "el *gobierno y el ejército ucraniano matan a su propia gente en Donetsk* y los gobiernos de *EE.UU. y Europa mandaban muchísimas armas a Ucrania* para matar más en nuestra región". Katya no justifica ninguna guerra y afirma que *hay que resolver este conflicto hablando*. Su familia está dividida por la guerra pero todos son víctimas. Tiene* familia bajo las bombas de Mariúpol y también en el Donetsk.*

Mientras, la población rusa y ucraniana de Pamplona conviven y viven juntos. A rusos y ucranianos les une las ganas de volver a su país en paz, "*echo mucho de menos mi casa,* me gustaría vivir allí,* pero vivir sin futuro es muy difícil"* ha asegurado, mientras ha destacado lo difícil que es llegar a un país sin conocer el idioma y sin nada más que una maleta, "poner toda tu vida en una maleta es muy difícil"._


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (30 Mar 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Sí ...pero una reflexión :
> 
> 1. Se ven los ataques a distintos sitios pero con muy pocos misiles o solo uno.
> 
> ...



No creo que tiren sólo un misil en cada ataque, en uno de los vídeos del ataque a los depósitos de Lvov se veían pasar 4 misiles Kalibre en 3 o 4 minutos, y en otro vídeo un mercenario colombiano que estaba en el campo de Yavoriv dice que les tiraron mas de 30.

La táctica de reventar los depósitos de combustible ahora y no hace un mes es porque les interesaba que el ejército ucraniano y los mercenarios se movieran hacia donde se hacían los ataques de fijación, aquí algún florero pro- yankee ha dicho que los rusos "se olvidaron" de volar los depósitos como si ésto fuera la guerra de Gila, pero va a ser que no.


----------



## paconan (30 Mar 2022)

Aviso a Suecia?

*Aviones rusos con armas nucleares violaron el espacio aéreo sueco*





Fuentes para TV4 Nyheterna: Acción consciente con fines intimidatorios

Dos de los aviones rusos que violaron el espacio aéreo sueco cerca de Gotland el 2 de marzo estaban equipados con armas nucleares, según experiencias de TV4 Nyheterna. Según información tomada por el canal, la violación fue un acto deliberado con el objetivo de intimidar a Suecia.

Fue el 2 de marzo cuando la inusual formación despegó de la base aérea rusa de Kaliningrado. Cuatro aviones: dos aviones de ataque del tipo Sukhoi 24 que fueron escoltados por dos aviones de combate del tipo Sukhoi 27. Los dos aviones de ataque estaban, según fuentes de TV4 Nyheter, equipados con armas nucleares. Algo que los pilotos rusos tenían claro. Debido al conflicto en Ucrania, la Fuerza Aérea Sueca había aumentado la preparación y pudo ver desde el principio que los pilotos rusos se dirigían a Gotland.

Las Fuerzas Armadas no quieren opinar

Las Fuerzas Armadas no quieren comentar si los dos aviones de ataque estaban equipados con armas nucleares. Por otro lado, es claro que la violación misma debe haber sido deliberada.


Lo evaluamos como una acción consciente. Lo cual es muy serio, especialmente porque eres un país en guerra, dice el jefe de la Fuerza Aérea Carl-Johan Edström.
¿Se podría haber navegado incorrectamente el plan?


Hemos analizado el incidente y está claro que no puedo descartar una navegación incorrecta, pero todo indica que fue un acto deliberado. Que violaron las fronteras de Suecia, dice Carl-Johan Edström.
La violación del territorio sueco duró alrededor de un minuto. La fuerza aérea desplegó dos JAS 39 Gripen que podrían reunirse y tomar fotografías de los intrusos. Fue entonces cuando se confirmó que los aviones rusos estaban equipados con armas nucleares. Los observadores externos ven el incidente como una expresión de una estrategia clara por parte de Rusia.

Esta es una señal para Suecia de que tenemos armas nucleares y también podríamos considerar usarlas, dice Stefan Ring, experto en estrategia militar.









Kärnvapenbestyckade ryska plan kränkte svenskt luftrum


Källor till TV4 Nyheterna: Medveten handling i syfte att skrämma




www.tv4.se


----------



## alfonbass (30 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Lo que pueda pasar lege ferenda ni tú ni yo lo sabemos, la cuestión es que para los del Alcoyano piden prórroga cuando en un mes han perdido el acceso al mar, y van camino de ser eliminados en el dombass, si sumas el total de territorio perdido y de población que, por estar huida o pasar a control de Rusia, ucrania ha perdido pues nada a celebrar las fotitos de los cacharros pulverizados y los rusos muertos...el que no se consuela es porque no quiere



Hombre, como no van a hacerlo? pretendes que se arrodillen y renuncien a lo que ellos quieren?, no entiendes que eso no tiene sentido?


----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

El hijoputin es como Falconeti,,,,,,,, Quiero negociar, pero ni Crimea ni el Dombas se negocian ... entonces, hijoputin ... ¿qué se toca?.

La rendición incondicional?????.pero que cachondo eres...


----------



## Hal8995 (30 Mar 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> *THE HEAD OF RUSSIAN REPUBLIC OF CHECHNYA KADYROV SAYS KREMLIN NEGOTIATOR MEDINSKY WAS WRONG BECAUSE WE WILL NOT MAKE ANY CONCESSIONS OVER UKRAINE *



Disculpa forero es que tengo ligeros problemas de visión .Podrías poner las letras más grandes ?


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Mar 2022)

La situación en Mariupol a las 20.00 horas del 30 de marzo de 2022

▪ La defensa unificada de las tropas ucranianas en la ciudad colapsó, las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los militantes de Azov sufren grandes pérdidas. Las unidades de las Fuerzas Aliadas están atacando los focos de resistencia restantes desde varias direcciones.

▪ Los distritos Central y Kalmius han sido liberados casi por completo.

▪ En el distrito de Levoberezhny, la defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en realidad se divide en dos zonas. Uno está ubicado en el área urbana entre Pobedy Avenue y Taganrogskaya Street, el otro está en el territorio de la planta de Azovstal.

▪ En la margen derecha, las unidades de las fuerzas aliadas se están moviendo gradualmente hacia las profundidades de Primorsky.

Mapa en alta resolución

#mapa #Mariupol #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Top5 (30 Mar 2022)

*30 MAR, 10:19 

Alemania no pagará el gas en rublos — Ministro de Economía

30 MAR, 18:44 *

*Putin informa a Scholz sobre la razón para cambiar a pagos de gas en rublos — Kremlin*


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Mar 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> *30 MAR, 10:19
> 
> Alemania no pagará el gas en rublos — Ministro de Economía
> 
> ...


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (30 Mar 2022)

*Parece que al Drogui le van a pasar por la guillotina, este energúmeno se merece un final apoteósico.*







*El aumento del gasto militar fractura el Gobierno italiano*

El sismógrafo de la política italiana llevaba muchas semanas sin registrar movimientos. Las constantes crisis del gobierno transalpinas han pasado a un segundo plano en medio del conflicto de Ucrania. Pero, justamente, a cuenta del gasto militar pactado en el seno de la OTAN a raíz de esta guerra, se ha vuelto a abrir una brecha importante en el Consejo de Ministros que amenaza con provocar la primera gran crisis del año. El Movimiento 5 Estrellas (M5S) amenaza ahora con votar este jueves en el Senado en contra del aumento de la partida de Defensa hasta el 2% del PIB, como ya ha anunciado que se hará el primer ministro, Mario Draghi. Se trata de dar cumplimiento a las directrices acordadas en la OTAN, fijadas como máximo para 2024. Pero el líder del M5S ha asegurado que este objetivo no es una prioridad para los italianos y amenaza con fracturar la mayoría de Gobierno. Draghi valoraba por la tarde del miércoles si usar el mecanismo de la moción de confianza en la Cámara de Diputados.

El M5S es el partido con mayor representación parlamentaria en el Ejecutivo de unidad italiano. Giuseppe Conte, su líder, perdido en el día a día de la política desde que se puso al frente del partido populista, intenta ahora recuperar perfil oponiéndose a la aprobación de este decreto. El problema es que su propio relato político no le acompaña. El ex primer ministro gastó más en armamento que el actual jefe del Gobierno —en 2021 hubo un aumento del 17% de la inversión pública en esa partida respecto a la de 2018—, pero las encuestas señalan que los italianos no quieren ahora invertir ese dinero en defensa y prefieren hacer frente a otras prioridades. “Un aumento del gasto militar ahora sería impropio. Nuestra seguridad no depende de 10.000 o 14.000 millones de euros más. Seguiremos debatiendo sobre esto”, dijo Conte tras reunirse el martes en Roma con Draghi









Última hora de la guerra en Ucrania, en directo | Ucrania asegura que la sede de Cruz Roja en Mariupol ha sido atacada


Rusia intensifica su ofensiva en Donbás mientras mantiene bombardeos al norte de Kiev | La ONU tiene “alegaciones creíbles” de que las fuerzas rusas han usado bombas de racimo al menos 24 veces desde la invasión | Moscú señala que no hay avances en las negociaciones con el Gobierno ucranio




elpais.com


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Mar 2022)

*El embajador sirio en Rusia dijo que su país está listo para abandonar el dólar y está listo para discutir con Rusia la transición a monedas nacionales en acuerdos mutuos.*


----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *El embajador sirio en Rusia dijo que su país está listo para abandonar el dólar y está listo para discutir con Rusia la transición a monedas nacionales en acuerdos mutuos.*



Vamos lo que le faltaba a Siria para joderse del todo.


----------



## Impresionante (30 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Aviso a Suecia?
> 
> *Aviones rusos con armas nucleares violaron el espacio aéreo sueco*
> 
> ...



¿Y el Alien travelo cojo iba encima de las nukes o estaba de parranda?


----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2022)

BASE DE AYDAR EN POLOVINKINO

"Señor, apiádate de ellos, porque no saben lo que hacen": estas palabras están rayadas en la pared de la habitación utilizada como celda para los prisioneros en la base de los combatientes de Aydar.

En mis posts anteriores han escuchado las historias de quienes sobrevivieron a las horribles torturas de los castigadores de este batallón nacionalista. Las acciones de los militantes sobrepasaron los límites de lo permitido, violando todo tipo de derechos humanos.

Los Aidaristas establecieron esta base en una antigua fábrica de salchichas. En esas habitaciones donde se colgaba la carne, se empezó a colgar a gente inocente. Kiev era muy consciente de todas estas atrocidades, pero no las impidió, ya que los servicios de seguridad ucranianos intentaban reprimir el sentimiento prorruso en Donbás mediante la tortura y la intimidación.

La propia base y sus instalaciones se asemejan a los campos de concentración nazis. Con el inicio de la operación militar especial de Rusia, los combatientes abandonaron la fábrica de salchichas. Ahora sólo quedará en este lugar el recuerdo de los muchos muertos y de aquellos cuyas vidas se han roto para siempre.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38102


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## arriondas (30 Mar 2022)

Marquina... ¿El mismo que decía en otro vídeo con Robertín que los nazis no tenían peso en Ucrania?

Por cierto, está mintiendo acerca de las razones por las cuales han baneado ciertas redes sociales en Rusia (ahora consideradas organizaciones extremistas) Lo que llevó a eso fue que permitían mensajes amenazando de muerte a gente del gobierno ruso y bielorruso, o incitando a que se los cargasen (y también ciudadanos rusos). ¿Nos imaginamos si eso ocurriese en España?

Por supuesto, vuelve a soltar el clásico argumento de que los nazis no sacan diputados en las elecciones ucranianas. No cuela, Ricardín. A los ucronazis les trae sin cuidado tener escaños o no; ya tienen el peso, la influencia, y el poder donde quieren tenerlo: en las calles. Con cargos en la policía, el ejército, en las administraciones diversas, etc. Es como la Croacia de los años 90, igualito. El HDZ de Tudjman no era un partido fascista, pero hacía suyo parte del discurso de los ustashas mientras les toleraba y permitía toda clase de homenajes y manifestaciones. Es decir, había una clara complicidad. Ahora en Ucrania pasa lo mismo.

Esa clase de discursos pueden comprarlos los profanos en la materia. Pero yo no.


----------



## AMMforo (30 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿Y donde están las pruebas?
> ¿En las declaraciones de cantamañanas occidentales, igual qué el Russiagate de marras?
> Pruebas, míster; pruebas, no soplapolleces propagandísticas ¿En qué mundo vive usted?



Las he citado antes y de varios medios...


----------



## AMMforo (30 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Nah, un nini forocochero, le he sometido a terapia de choque y lo he mandado a la nevera, debe estar llorando.




JAJAJA MUERTO DE HAMBRE, estoy seguro que no cobras ni 1500 euros, para decirme a mi nini.

Tú que sabes de que trabajo o vivo yo? PARASITO COMUNISTA


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## loquesubebaja (30 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pronto tendremos a las hordas de pseudorusos por aquí para decirnos lo bueno que es el hijoPutin, lo rica que se ha vuelto Rusia desde la invasión y la lección moral y política que puede dar Rusia a occidente.





dabuti dijo:


>



Attention whore de manual.


----------



## NEKRO (30 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Ya le cago las tetas tu madre.
> 
> Te vale?



Antes de hablar de las madres de los demás le dices a la tuya que deje de ser puta y que esta muy mal que tenga hijos con su padre, que luego salen seres como tu.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (30 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Que te enculen. Hijo puta.
> 
> Comprate un teclado por Amazon. Subnormal.



Para qué quiero un teclado si ya tengo uno, tontopollas, perdón, que estoy hablando con un nazi y eminencia iletrada que no sabe ni restar ni sumar y no sabe que existen teclados sin ene.
Dos owned llevas ya, tú eres tonto, subnormal? 
Me rio de tus muertos, mejor, te meto en la nevera, así me río de tí por dos veces.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> La situación en Mariupol a las 20.00 horas del 30 de marzo de 2022
> 
> ▪ La defensa unificada de las tropas ucranianas en la ciudad colapsó, las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los militantes de Azov sufren grandes pérdidas. Las unidades de las Fuerzas Aliadas están atacando los focos de resistencia restantes desde varias direcciones.
> 
> ...



El grueso de las fuerzas resisten en 3 fábricas Azovstal, ilyich y Azovmash

Fuente: Channel one


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Mar 2022)

Egyptair espera reanudar vuelos a Moscú el 6 de abril


----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

Totalmente de acuerdo, lo unico que puede hacer el hijoputin ahora es suavizar el ridiculo .


----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2022)

La razón del gran número de militantes heridos en los hospitales de Mykolaiv ha quedado clara.
Según el mando de la 59ª brigada de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas, ayer los "combatientes" de la brigada intentaron tomar la línea de Posad-Pokrovskyy --- Aleksandrovka, pero las tropas rusas no sólo rechazaron el ataque, sino que también hicieron retroceder a los Banderovitas a sus posiciones iniciales.
El mando de las AFU reconoció su fracaso y las grandes pérdidas de personal y equipo

t.me/boris_rozhin/38105


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Mar 2022)

Es lo que tiene tocar los cohones a tu barman:


----------



## ksa100 (30 Mar 2022)

Van a nukear Suecia???


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (30 Mar 2022)

Esta escalada debiera cortarse inmediatamente.

Ahora mismo sobre #Donetsk


----------



## Hal8995 (30 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> 1) Los recursos no son ilimitados, tienes que usarlos del mejor modo posible.
> 
> 2) Con UN misil que causa un incendio, *deshabilitas TODA LA OPERATORIA* de un depósito (¿o te piensas que los camiones pueden ir a cargar combustible en medio de las llamas ?)
> 
> 3) Si además ese misil cae (sea por "suerte", sea por "precisión") en las *infraestructuras CRITICAS* (bombas, central de despacho, camino de acceso, bocas de carga, etc.), aunque tengas tanques "sanos", *no puedes mover el combustible que está en ellos.*




Compartiendo Todo lo que has dicho sin embargo hay que matizar : 

He visto varios bombardeos , uno creo que fue en Lvov o Lutsk donde se ven imagenes aereas de un depósito explosionado de 16.

Desde entonces se ha reperito esto, me ha parecido ver, más veces.

Si tienes suerte y destrozas la centralita o el grupo de impulsión paralizas la planta entera. Pero son elementos reparables o sustituibles.

Yo haría lo siguiente. 

Identificar todos los depósitos por orden de tamaño y volumen.

Los más cercanos y más grandes primero misil y si se incendia ( está lleno ) bombardeo clásico con bombarderos a gran altura protegidos de cazas. Arrasar todo el complejo. 
No sé que hace la refinería de Odessa funcionando todavía.
Deben de volarse todos los puentes de Dnieper...eso dificultará aún más las comunicaciones y transporte de armas y municiones. Hay incluso una presa con carretera encima que hace de puente. También puede ser golpeada evitando q la carretera pero sin profundizar para evitar arruinarla ( creo q es de materiales sueltos )


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La razón del gran número de militantes heridos en los hospitales de Mykolaiv ha quedado clara.
> Según el mando de la 59ª brigada de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas, ayer los "combatientes" de la brigada intentaron tomar la línea de Posad-Pokrovskyy --- Aleksandrovka, pero las tropas rusas no sólo rechazaron el ataque, sino que también hicieron retroceder a los Banderovitas a sus posiciones iniciales.
> El mando de las AFU reconoció su fracaso y las grandes pérdidas de personal y equipo
> 
> ...



Ayer se informó que los hospitales de Nikolaev solicitaban sangre con urgencia...


----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2022)

¡Explosión e incendio en Kharkiv!

t.me/boris_rozhin/38108


----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

*La OMS eleva a 82 los ataques contra instalaciones sanitarias en Ucrania, con 72 muertos y más de 43 heridos.*
El director general de la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS), Tedros Adhanom, denunció este miércoles los ataques rusos contra instalaciones sanitarias en Ucrania y elevó a* 82 las infraestructuras bombardeadas* o tiroteadas desde el inicio de la guerra.

Hasta la fecha, "tenemos constancia de 72 muertes por este motivo, incluidos pacientes y trabajadores sanitarios", y de más de 45 personas heridas", declaró en rueda de prensa, informa Servimedia.

Según Adhanom, "atacar infraestructuras sanitarias supone una violación flagrante del derecho humanitario internacional", y exigió el fin de estas actividades.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (30 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> ¡Explosión e incendio en Kharkiv!
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/38108




Ha sido muy grande.

*Imágenes de la explosión en #Kharkiv que ocurrió hace un par de minutos después de aparentemente un ataque aéreo #ruso . *


----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

*El Reino Unido prohíbe reparar aviones y embarcaciones de oligarcas rusos.*
El Gobierno británico aprobó este miércoles un instrumento legal con el que prohíbe ofrecer servicios de* mantenimiento técnico a embarcaciones y aviones* propiedad de oligarcas rusos sancionados a raíz de la invasión de Ucrania o de sus empresas.

Londres quiere evitar que las personas sujetas a sanciones "se beneficien de las industrias y los ingenieros británicos, líderes mundiales en la aviación y el sector marítimo", indicó en un comunicado el Foreign Office, informa Efe.

La ministra de Exteriores, Liz Truss, aseguró que el presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, "y su élite" se han visto "sorprendidos por la dureza" de las sanciones impuestas por el Reino Unido.


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (30 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Aviso a Suecia?
> 
> *Aviones rusos con armas nucleares violaron el espacio aéreo sueco*
> 
> ...



La noticia desmiente al titular.
Pero bueno, supongo que ya es lo común en la prensa traidora y vendida al lobby judío angloyanki.
Tampoco entiendo como pueden volar aviones _si no tienen ni combustible para los tanques._


----------



## paconan (30 Mar 2022)

Sin confirmar

Dnipro sufre un ataque con misiles. Las autoridades aún no revelan cuál fue el objetivo. Dnipro, una ciudad de 1 millón de personas en el centro de Ucrania, solo ha visto un par de ataques con misiles antes, incluido uno que dañó severamente su aeropuerto.


----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2022)

"La parte ucraniana dijo que estaba dispuesta a discutir la neutralidad, dispuesta a discutir un arrendamiento a largo plazo en Crimea, muchas otras cosas... Pero hasta ahora la posición rusa ha sido: capitula y luego tal vez hablemos". (c) Nuland

t.me/boris_rozhin/38106


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Mar 2022)

Una pedorra...aaaah..


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Nico (30 Mar 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Los más cercanos y más grandes primero misil y si se incendia ( está lleno ) bombardeo clásico con bombarderos a gran altura protegidos de cazas. *Arrasar todo el complejo.*



Recuerda que Rusia no está MASACRANDO Ucrania, de lo contrario los hubieran dejado sin agua, electricidad, gas y en la edad de piedra.

Norteamérica en Yugoeslavia lo primero que hizo fue lanzar las "bombas anti-centrales", que colapsaban las redes eléctricas (y sin electricidad no hay agua).

Los rusos están peleando en un sitio donde una parte de la población los odia, *pero otra es rusa, o semi-rusa.*

Dios no lo quiera, pero ¿_cómo te imaginas una guerra en "Cataluña" por poner un símil más o menos adecuado_?

Quitar operatividad a los depósitos -cosa que se puede reparar- no es lo mismo que ARRASAR los depósitos (eso es irreparable).


----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

*Más de 7.100 niños ucranianos refugiados han sido escolarizados ya en España.*
Más de 7.100 niños ucranianos huidos de la invasión rusa han sido ya escolarizados en España, según los últimos datos del Ministerio de Educación y FP, según informan a Europa Press fuentes de este Departamento.

La mayor parte de estos menores han sido escolarizados en Cataluña, Comunidad Valenciana, Comunidad de Madrid y Andalucía.


----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

*Biden dice a Zelenski que EE.UU. dará 500 millones más de ayuda a Ucrania.*
El presidente estadounidense, Joe Biden, dijo este miércoles a su homólogo ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski, que Estados Unidos *dará a Ucrania 500 millones de dólares* más de ayuda.

Los dos líderes también hablaron durante una conversación telefónica sobre los esfuerzos de Washington y sus aliados para identificar "capacidades adicionales" para ayudar a las fuerzas militares ucranianas, informó la Casa Blanca en un comunicado, informa Efe.


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (30 Mar 2022)

AÑO 2014
*Pedro Sánchez: "Sobra el Ministerio de Defensa"*
El secretario general del PSOE, Pedro Sánchez, ha afirmado que "sobra" el Ministerio de Defensa y ha reclamado más presupuesto contra la pobreza y la violencia de género.









Pedro Sánchez: "Sobra el Ministerio de Defensa"


El secretario general del PSOE, Pedro Sánchez, ha afirmado que "sobra" el Ministerio de Defensa y ha...




www.europapress.es


----------



## weyler (30 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Más de 7.100 niños ucranianos refugiados han sido escolarizados ya en España.*
> Más de 7.100 niños ucranianos huidos de la invasión rusa han sido ya escolarizados en España, según los últimos datos del Ministerio de Educación y FP, según informan a Europa Press fuentes de este Departamento.
> 
> La mayor parte de estos menores han sido escolarizados en Cataluña, Comunidad Valenciana, Comunidad de Madrid y Andalucía.



Mejor 7000 niños ucranianos que 1 morito, asi blanqueamos España


----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2022)

Mientras se insta a los payasos europeos a que dejen de comprar petróleo ruso, los estadounidenses, por el contrario, aumentan sus compras

t.me/boris_rozhin/38110


Estados Unidos aumentó sus importaciones de petróleo de Rusia en más de un 40% entre el 19 y el 25 de marzo, hasta 100 mil barriles diarios

t.me/denazi_UA/4877


----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

*Alemania se ofrece a actuar como garante de seguridad de una Ucrania neutral.*
Alemania está dispuesta en principio a actuar como *garante de la seguridad de Ucrania* si ésta adopta un estatus neutral y renuncia a entrar en la OTAN, afirmó hoy un portavoz del Gobierno en Berlín.

El representante, Steffen Hebestreit, informó durante una rueda de prensa ordinaria que el presidente ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski, ha preguntado en varias ocasiones al canciller Olaf Scholz si Alemania estaría dispuesta a adoptar ese papel. "El canciller ha señalizado la disposición general de Alemania," afirmó Hebestreit, que sin embargo matizó que todavía no se ha llegado a un alto el fuego y que por ello es "un poco pronto" para tratar de condiciones concretas, informa Efe.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (30 Mar 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> *30 MAR, 10:19
> 
> Alemania no pagará el gas en rublos — Ministro de Economía
> 
> ...



Interesante que de puertas a fuera están muy farruquitos, pero cuando lees la segunda noticia:



> Besides that, Putin and Scholz agreed that the transition to paying for Russian gas in rubles will discussed by experts from the two countries.


----------



## paconan (30 Mar 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> La noticia desmiente al titular.
> Pero bueno, supongo que ya es lo común en la prensa traidora y vendida al lobby judío angloyanki.
> Tampoco entiendo como pueden volar aviones _si no tienen ni combustible para los tanques._



Según la noticia fue el 2 de marzo, y "Las Fuerzas Armadas no quieren opinar" 
Dos de los aviones rusos que violaron el espacio aéreo sueco cerca de Gotland el 2 de marzo


----------



## delhierro (30 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> "La parte ucraniana dijo que estaba dispuesta a discutir la neutralidad, dispuesta a discutir un arrendamiento a largo plazo en Crimea, muchas otras cosas... Pero hasta ahora la posición rusa ha sido: capitula y luego tal vez hablemos". (c) Nuland
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/38106



Joder, ¿ como se puede alquilar algo que no tienes en propiedad ? Si es verdad , es una autentica provocación a los rusos.


----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2022)

Un corresponsal de RIA Novosti que estuvo bajo fuego en la RNL dijo que las tropas ucranianas estaban disparando contra un templo donde se escondían los civiles

t.me/boris_rozhin/38111

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Ahmat Sila (30 Mar 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> AÑO 2014
> *Pedro Sánchez: "Sobra el Ministerio de Defensa"*
> El secretario general del PSOE, Pedro Sánchez, ha afirmado que "sobra" el Ministerio de Defensa y ha reclamado más presupuesto contra la pobreza y la violencia de género.
> 
> ...



En serio acaban de dar otros 10.000 millones a feministas locas del coño y quiere dar más? Menudo hijo de perra tironuclable


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (30 Mar 2022)

*Explosiones y disparos se escuchan en Odessa*. Aparentemente, la defensa
aérea está funcionando.

t.me/RVvoenkor/5883


----------



## magufone (30 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Marquina... ¿El mismo que decía en otro vídeo con Robertín que los nazis no tenían peso en Ucrania?
> 
> Por cierto, está mintiendo acerca de las razones por las cuales han baneado ciertas redes sociales en Rusia (ahora consideradas organizaciones extremistas) Lo que llevó a eso fue que permitían mensajes amenazando de muerte a gente del gobierno ruso y bielorruso, o incitando a que se los cargasen (y también ciudadanos rusos). ¿Nos imaginamos si eso ocurriese en España?
> 
> ...



Ricardito Mangina es un buen ejemplo de intoxicador a sueldo. No dice una verdad ni por equivocación. Eso si, lo retuerce todo a mala idea y cuando le pillan, a insultar o a escurrir el bulto.


----------



## Ahmat Sila (30 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Una pedorra...aaaah..



*Que dice esa puta? Que estudiarán las torturas y violaciones de los soldados Ucronazis? No me he enterado aún*


----------



## la mano negra (30 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ayer se informó que los hospitales de Nikolaev solicitaban sangre con urgencia...



Los rusos se han atrincherado en Kherson y han colocado artillería para batir desde allí todo el territorio adyacente. Cualquiera que intente un ataque sobre Kherson se colocaría debajo de una lluvia de metralla y en medio de un terreno totalmente llano y desprotegido. Hacer una incursión en esa zona sería suicida. Y eso es lo que han hecho los ucranianos . Son unos genios.


----------



## NPI (30 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Me explica por favor alguien lo de Antonio ... Porque le llaman ahora a Pedro Sanchez Antonio que me lo he perdido ...



Mario "satánico" Draghi


----------



## mazuste (30 Mar 2022)

Lavrov, hoy:
* Se está formando una nueva realidad: el mundo unipolar se está convirtiendo en una cosa del pasado, *
_*se está formando uno multipolar. Es un proceso objetivo. Es imparable. En esta realidad, más de una 
potencia "gobernará": será necesario negociar entre los Estados clave que hoy tienen una influencia
decisiva en la economía y la política mundiales. Al mismo tiempo, conscientes de su especial situación, 
estos países garantizan el cumplimiento de los principios de la Carta de la ONU, incluido el fundamental: l
a igualdad soberana de los Estados. Nadie en esta Tierra debe ser visto como un actor menor.*_
*Todos son iguales y soberanos.*


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Mar 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> En serio acaban de dar otros 10.000 millones a feministas locas del coño y quiere dar más? Menudo hijo de perra tironuclable



A ver, que no pillais el plan del Sanedrin, sus sesudos analistas se devanaron los sesos buscando la solución a la explosión democráfica, joder, que no va a haber bourbon para todos, y la encontraron, volver a todos los varones gays en sus múltiples variantes y a las mujeres trans. Problema solucionado, los hijos de madera no representan problema de consumo de materias básicas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Mar 2022)

*El presidente del Parlamento de Osetia del Sur anunció que en un futuro próximo se llevará a cabo en el territorio de la república un referéndum sobre la entrada de Osetia del Sur en la Federación Rusa.*


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Mar 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> *Que dice esa puta? Que estudiarán las torturas y violaciones de los soldados Ucronazis? No me he enterado aún*



No se ha enterado ni ella, ni se quiere enterar.


----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

*Ucrania acusa a Rusia en la ONU del traslado forzoso de 40.000 personas.*
Unas 40.000 personas han sido trasladadas forzosamente de la asediada ciudad ucraniana de Mariupol a territorio ruso o controlado por Rusia, señaló hoy ante el Consejo de Derechos Humanos de la ONU la embajadora ucraniana, Eugenia Filipenko, quien reiteró que Rusia está cometiendo crímenes de guerra en su país.

En la ciudad, que "se ha convertido en un símbolo de la resistencia de Ucrania", las fuerzas rusas han matado alrededor de 5.000 personas, mientras 160.000 siguen malviviendo sin electricidad, calefacción o formas de comunicarse con el exterior, aseguró la embajadora ucraniana ante la ONU en Ginebra.

Durante las cinco semanas de invasión rusa "cientos de misiles han impactado en áreas residenciales causando la muerte de miles de civiles inocentes", afirmó Filipenko, informa Efe.


----------



## Pato Sentado (30 Mar 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> AÑO 2014
> *Pedro Sánchez: "Sobra el Ministerio de Defensa"*
> El secretario general del PSOE, Pedro Sánchez, ha afirmado que "sobra" el Ministerio de Defensa y ha reclamado más presupuesto contra la pobreza y la violencia de género.
> 
> ...



Leído en clave Sanchista eso significa que seremos el 4° presupuesto militar del mundo


----------



## Impresionante (30 Mar 2022)

Joder


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (30 Mar 2022)

*Putin a Scholz: Vendemos gas por rublos, porque la UE, en violación del derecho internacional, congeló las reservas de divisas del Banco de Rusia. 

Putin *explicó al canciller aleman la razón de la transferencia *de pagos de gas a rublos*, señalando que esto no debería conducir a un deterioro de las condiciones contractuales para los importadores europeos. 

t.me/RVvoenkor/5864


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Mar 2022)

Esto explica lo ida que está la momia:


----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

*Rusia dice que las fuerzas cerca de Kiev y en el norte se "reagrupan" para completar la liberación del Donbás.*
El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia dijo este miércoles que sus fuerzas se estaban "reagrupando" cerca de la capital de Ucrania, Kiev, y de la ciudad norteña de Chernigov para concentrarse en otras áreas clave y completar la "liberación" de la región separatista del Donbás, según las agencias rusas. Esta declaración se produce un día después de que Rusia dijera que reduciría las operaciones cerca de Kiev y Chernigov para apoyar el progreso de las conversaciones de paz. Pero los ataques rusos en ambos lugares continuaron el miércoles, según reporteros de Reuters cerca de Kiev y el alcalde de Chernigov.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## arriondas (30 Mar 2022)

¿En qué minuto era? Me temo que siendo él serán como mínimo medias verdades.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (30 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> No parece que le estén haciendo una cirugía, más bien están taponando y luego le hacen una exploración para evaluar posibles lesiones ocultas tras la ropa y la sangre. Tiene toda la pinta de ser un herido por metralla ya que presenta lesiones en el pecho pero en principio no parece que revistan gravedad. La sangre es muy escandalosa y puede dar una idea equivocada de las lesiones. Yo a ojo y por lo que se ve en el vídeo, apostaría por una herida de consideración a la altura del húmero.




Un taponado en la hemorragia , no ha llegado a arteria o esta taponada con metralla .(no sangra en exceso) 

Tiene el cuerpo con restos de metralla ,la herida que sangra la boca es del mentón. 

Puede tener buen pronostico , si tiene una asistencia medianamente rápida.


----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Una pedorra...aaaah..



Aquelarre rusofobo en una colonia yankee, todo en orden.


----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

*Alemania: Putin dice a Scholz que países europeos podrán pagar gas en euros.*
Un portavoz del Gobierno alemán afirmó este miércoles que el presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, ha informado al canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz, de que los países europeos podrán seguir *pagando el suministro de gas ruso en euros*.

El representante del Gobierno, Steffen Hebestreit, informó en un comunicado de que Scholz y Putin hablaron por teléfono por iniciativa de este último para tratar la cuestión de los pagos a partir del 1 de abril, informa Efe.

El líder ruso había anunciado hace una semana que los "países hostiles" -en función de su actitud hacia la invasión rusa de Ucrania- deberán asumir el pago de energía procedente de Rusia en rublos, en lugar de en euros o en dólares. Sin embargo, Putin "subrayó en la conversación que para los socios de contrato europeo no cambiará nada", anunció esta tarde Hebestreit.


----------



## lasoziedad (30 Mar 2022)

*Zelenski intervendrá el martes ante el Pleno del Congreso por videoconferencia*

La presidenta del Congreso, Meritxell Batet, ha anunciado este miércoles que el presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski,* se dirigirá el próximo martes por videoconferencia al Pleno de la Cámara* en un acto en el que también intervendrá el presidente del Gobierno, Pedo Sánchez.

Batet cursó la *invitación a mediados de mes a través de la Embajada de Ucrania en España *y la formularon todos los grupos parlamentarios representados en la sede de la soberanía popular. Desde entonces, Batet y la embajada han estado en permanente contacto hasta que se ha podido cerrar la fecha, que se ha confirmado este mismo martes.


----------



## El Tuerto (30 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Es lo que tiene tocar los cohones a tu barman:



Están desbocados los muy desgraciados, enterrando lo poco que queda ya de España para convertirla en un engendro irreconocible. Asquerosa sumisión a nuestros enemigos históricos. La soberanía de España va a costar mucho más desenterrarla que a Franco 

El moro haciendo maniobras militares con el americano enfrente de Canarias, e inundando EXpaña de moronegros. Y el cocktail de excrementos y traidores que tenemos por gobierno, premiando al moro y enemistandose con Argelia que es nuestra fuente de gas.

Asco de gobierno y de Cortes Generales repletas de traidores. 

*Artículo 102 de la Constitución Española:*


La responsabilidad criminal del Presidente y los demás miembros del Gobierno será exigible, en su caso, ante la Sala de lo Penal del Tribunal Supremo.

Si la acusación fuere por traición o por cualquier delito contra la seguridad del Estado en el ejercicio de sus funciones, sólo podrá ser planteada por iniciativa de la cuarta parte de los miembros del Congreso, y con la aprobación de la mayoría absoluta del mismo.


----------



## NS 4 (30 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Una pedorra...aaaah..



Antes las defendias...te acuerdas???
Cuando yo te decia que eras un viejo rojo sin polla...sometido a las femililas??

Esta bien que despiertes...


----------



## lasoziedad (30 Mar 2022)

No se si ha salido ya esto pero es importante:


*Putin dice a Scholz que los países europeos podrán pagar el gas en euros*

Un portavoz del Gobierno alemán afirmó este miércoles que el presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, ha informado al canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz, de que los *países europeos podrán seguir pagando el suministro de gas ruso en euros.*

El representante del Gobierno, Steffen Hebestreit, informó en un comunicado de que *Scholz y Putin hablaron por teléfono *por iniciativa de este último para tratar la cuestión de los pagos a partir del 1 de abril.

El líder ruso había anunciado hace una semana que los "países hostiles" -en función de su actitud hacia la invasión rusa de Ucrania- deberán asumir el pago de energía procedente de Rusia en rublos, en lugar de en euros o en dólares. Sin embargo,* Putin "subrayó en la conversación que para los socios de contrato europeos no cambiará nada",* anunció esta tarde Hebestreit.

*"Los pagos seguirán realizándose en euros y serán transferidos como de costumbre al banco de Gazprom, que no se ve afectado por las sanciones,"* agregó *y explicó que la entidad los convertirá a continuación a rublos*.


----------



## NS 4 (30 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Joder



Ye lo que hay manin...mires al lila o al azul...


----------



## apocalippsis (30 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Qué cachondo Breznev, después del georgiano Stalin, el ucraniano que estuvo más tiempo en el poder en la URSS.



Es mentira esa mierda cuando va a beber Breznev se para porque le dice algo Nixon.


----------



## capitán almeida (30 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hombre, como no van a hacerlo? pretendes que se arrodillen y renuncien a lo que ellos quieren?, no entiendes que eso no tiene sentido?



Mis respetos en Berlín había esta pintada
Kapitulieren?...Nein


----------



## arriondas (30 Mar 2022)

En una de las respuestas del vídeo dicen que es falso lo de los "números gitanos". Me lo temía...


----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

*La OMS eleva a 82 los ataques contra instalaciones sanitarias en Ucrania, con 72 muertos y más de 43 heridos.*
El director general de la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS), Tedros Adhanom, denunció este miércoles los ataques rusos contra instalaciones sanitarias en Ucrania y elevó a* 82 las infraestructuras bombardeadas* o tiroteadas desde el inicio de la guerra.

Hasta la fecha, "tenemos constancia de 72 muertes por este motivo, incluidos pacientes y trabajadores sanitarios", y de más de 45 personas heridas", declaró en rueda de prensa, informa Servimedia.

Según Adhanom, "atacar infraestructuras sanitarias supone una violación flagrante del derecho humanitario internacional", y exigió el fin de estas actividades.


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Mar 2022)

Tanques en Mariupol


----------



## Ahmat Sila (30 Mar 2022)

Un asesino hablará a través de conferencia en el Congreso de los diputados. No hablarán de sus torturas pero acabarán aplaudiendolo todos en pie


----------



## capitán almeida (30 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *El presidente del Parlamento de Osetia del Sur anunció que en un futuro próximo se llevará a cabo en el territorio de la república un referéndum sobre la entrada de Osetia del Sur en la Federación Rusa.*



ya están tardando, y en abjsasi y Transnistria lo mismo
A ver si hay huevos a levantar la voz...


----------



## apocalippsis (30 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> España como siempre en el sitio peor.
> 
> Si fuera " gallina" , dormiría abajo seguro.



"El Sepulturero" Este hijo de puta folla otans en su ultimo discurso habla de darles la OTAN en cero coma a Moldavia y a Georgia, hijo de la gran puta de YUGOSLAVIA, ojala te llegue. AQUI PUTIN 5 NUKES...........


----------



## NS 4 (30 Mar 2022)

Se confirman bombardeos en Dnipro y en Odessa????


----------



## capitán almeida (30 Mar 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Se confirman bombardeos en Dnipro y en Odessa????



No, han sido en Ekaterimburgo y en Kazán, a ver si nos informamos por medios serios coñe, como el NY Times por ejemplo


----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

*Zelenski comparecerá en el Congreso el próximo martes.*
El presidente ucraniano, *Volodimir Zelenski*, comparecerá por videoconferencia en el Congreso de los Diputados el próximo martes 5 de abril a las 16:00 horas. Lo ha anunciado la presidenta del Congreso, *Meritxel Batet*.


----------



## Ahmat Sila (30 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Joder



Valiente zorra hija de puta
Muerte a vox y a todos los partidos políticos. 4 votos menos hijos de perra


----------



## NS 4 (30 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> No, han sido en Ekaterimburgo y en Kazán, a ver si nos informamos por medios serios coñe, como el NY Times por ejemplo



Porque te picas???


----------



## Remequilox (30 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Quizás muchos de vosotros lo hayáis visto ya, pero a quien no, le recomiendo que mire este vídeo de 2019, antes de las elecciones presidenciales en Ucrania, el asesor de Zelensky, Alexei Arestovich, hizo unas declaraciones premonitorias sobre el futuro conflicto con Rusia, detallando con exactitud lo que iba a ocurrir 3 años más tarde y las opciones de Ucrania ante la crisis. Es más que obvio que este asesor se había reunido con la OTAN o con quien sea del departamento de Estado de EEUU, porque tenía clara la estrategia para provocar la guerra con Rusia. La jugada era simple: anunciar la entrada en la OTAN de Ucrania, sabían que eso acabaría provocando la entrada de Rusia en Ucrania. Pero este asesor cometió un fallo enorme en sus predicciones, el muy ingenuo creyó las promesas de la OTAN, le aseguraron que crearían una zona de exclusión área y que les ayudarían para ganar la guerra. Se ha de reconocer que este asesor es un tipo de muchísimo nivel, y de una extraña sinceridad, creo que estaba convencido de que iban a humillar a Rusia. Si nuestros filotanistas tuvieran el nivel de este tipo, yo no los bloquearía, algo se puede aprender del enemigo.





rejon dijo:


> *Biden dice a Zelenski que EE.UU. dará 500 millones más de ayuda a Ucrania.*
> El presidente estadounidense, Joe Biden, dijo este miércoles a su homólogo ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski, que Estados Unidos *dará a Ucrania 500 millones de dólares* más de ayuda.
> 
> Los dos líderes también hablaron durante una conversación telefónica sobre los esfuerzos de Washington y sus aliados para identificar "capacidades adicionales" para ayudar a las fuerzas militares ucranianas, informó la Casa Blanca en un comunicado, informa Efe.



En el video de la entrevista a Arestovich, cuantificaba en 700 M $ de ayuda militar lo que Ucrania necesitaba para derrotar a Rusia.

Creo que USA ya llevaba como unos 1.000 M$, más estos 500 M$ de ahora, más todo lo demás que han enviado el resto de socios Otan en concepto de "_paz y ayuda humanitaria_" letal.








EE. UU. aprueba 800 millones de dólares en ayuda adicional a Ucrania


La ayuda está destinada a la defensa del pueblo ucraniano y a socorrer a los refugiados que huyen de la guerra lanzada por Rusia.




www.vozdeamerica.com





Me parece que toda esta guerra diseñada la montaron en plena euforia etílica.
Arestovich habla de la demografía de Ucrania (40 M de habitantes, 1 M de soldados...)
En algún estudio estratégico leído por ahí, cuantificaban la capacidad militar ucraniana en 900.000 soldados.
Incluso alguna fuente occidental pro-rusa, ha cuantificado en 600.000 los efectivos ucranianos (a más grande el rival, más gloriosa la victoria....)

La realidad es que combatientes con cara y ojos, deben ser poco más de 300.000 efectivos, contando todo lo contable. Y con unas capacidades operativas (agrupación, disgregación, movilidad...), bastante bastante tocadas.


----------



## NS 4 (30 Mar 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> Valiente zorra hija de puta
> Muerte a vox y a todos los partidos políticos. 4 votos menos hijos de perra



Ya ves que tus intereses como ciudadano hispanistani no los defiende ninguno...


----------



## Impresionante (30 Mar 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Ya ves que tus intereses como ciudadano hispanistani no los defiende ninguno...



Democracia nacional de perfil.

Una puta mierda todo


----------



## capitán almeida (30 Mar 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Porque te picas???



Porque estoy harto de propaganda del kanato, sólo admito hechos constatados como la recuperación de Jersón por los Ucranianos coñe


----------



## Ahmat Sila (30 Mar 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Ya ves que tus intereses como ciudadano hispanistani no los defiende ninguno...



A llegado a un punto que ya me planteo como hacer daño a un político sin que me encierren 30 años en una cárcel


----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

*Putin no está bien informado sobre la situación en Ucrania.*
El presidente ruso, Vladimir *Putin*, no estaría correctamente informado sobre la situación de la invasión de Ucrania porque sus principales asesores tienen *miedo *de decirle que la operación no está cumpliendo los *objetivos *realmente previstos. Reuters, citando a un funcionario de la inteligencia estadounidense, afirma que tampoco tiene una valoración correcta del alcance de las *sanciones *occidentales sobre la economía rusa.


----------



## Fauna iberica (30 Mar 2022)

Te refieres al vaquero?.
Ese no es trigo limpio, me da a mí que es disidencia controlada, y no me extrañaría que en el futuro le ofrecieran algún puesto en política, es un falsario y un fantoche, se le ve el plumero, me recuerda a los podemitas del principio, va de "enfant terrible" , me parece otro oportunista más.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (30 Mar 2022)

Crisis de Ucrania: Mujeres francotiradoras


A los británicos se les mostró el trabajo de un francotirador ucraniano para eliminar a los militantes Militarny (original en ucraniano) U...




fdra-ejercito2.blogspot.com





t.me/intelslava/23922

La fuerzas de la República Popular de Donetsk y soldados Rusos han eliminado a una conocida francotiradora Ucraniana.

Ella es la conocida francotiradora Bilozerskaya en Ucrania.

Hurrah, hurrah, hurrah!!!


----------



## capitán almeida (30 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Putin no está bien informado sobre la situación en Ucrania.*
> El presidente ruso, Vladimir *Putin*, no estaría correctamente informado sobre la situación de la invasión de Ucrania porque sus principales asesores tienen *miedo *de decirle que la operación no está cumpliendo los *objetivos *realmente previstos. Reuters, citando a un funcionario de la inteligencia estadounidense, afirma que tampoco tiene una valoración correcta del alcance de las *sanciones *occidentales sobre la economía rusa.



Ahora ahora ahora Gavi ahora...es el momento de que el narcofeijó le mande un dosier informativo sobre la situación real en Ucrania


----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

*Ucrania recuerda que el tratado de paz sólo será posible tras la retirada de Rusia.*
Mijailo *Podolyak*, asesor del presidente de Ucrania, Vladimir *Zelenski*, ya recordado que un *referéndum *sobre un tratado de seguridad sobre el estatus de Ucrania sólo será posible tras la *retirada *del ejército ruso. "En este momento es imposible porque estamos bajo la* ley marcial*", ha recordado. Ha señalado al respecto que el referéndum debe celebrarse en toda Ucrania, y después ser ratificado por el *parlamento *y el de todos los *países garantes* del acuerdo.


----------



## NS 4 (30 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Porque estoy harto de propaganda del kanato, sólo admito hechos constatados como la recuperación de Jersón por los Ucranianos coñe



Coño, moreno...pues si estoy preguntando no afirmando!!! Hombre...

Si empiezan el baile con Dnipro y Odessa...significaria que no hay tal posibilidad de acuerdo...y lo que hay son medidas de disuasion por parte rusa para reorganizarse...adoptar nuevo despliegue y atacar otros objetivos...

A ver si se confirma o no.


----------



## ProfeInsti (30 Mar 2022)

* Zelenski comparecerá en el Congreso de España el martes.
* Chechenia, Georgia o Siria, No son Ukrania.
* Rusia advierte a Ucrania que Crimea y Donbás son intocables.
* Ucrania acusa a Rusia de poner minas en su retirada.
* Putin dice a Scholz que Europa podrá pagar el gas en euros.
* La OMS eleva a 82 los ataques contra hospitales en Ukrania.
* Rusia ha sufrido unas "enormes pérdidas", según Reino Unido.
* Rusia dice que las fuerzas cerca de Kiev y el norte, se reagrupan.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Mar 2022)

Ja,ja,ja


----------



## Von Rudel (30 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Parece la llegada de los prisioneros ucranianos a los que les obligaron a cantar el viva ucrania dentro de rusia.
> 
> No puedo sino denunciar que a estos prisioneros se les golpee y se les haga cantar mierdas. En el momento en el que son prisioneros deberían de estar protegidos en todo momento. Creo que son milicianos y no regulares, pero creo que este tipo de cosas deberían de estar controladas.



Si son milicianos o guerrilleros no se aplica las condiciones


lasoziedad dijo:


> No se si ha salido ya esto pero es importante:
> 
> 
> *Putin dice a Scholz que los países europeos podrán pagar el gas en euros*
> ...



Osea que los Europeos seguiremos pagando la guerra a Rusia. Un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## Expected (30 Mar 2022)

PUTIN acuérdate de NOSOTROS
Una cosa son los españoles, que estamos de acuerdo con muchas cosas que defiendes (familias, país...) Y otra cosa los políticos españoles (esos, si quieres enviar una Nuke táctica pequeñita al Congreso...te damos las coordenadas y no hay problema...que no hay nada de valor allí). 
De verdad, corta el gas a los alemanes (y que disfruten de los turcos en las gélidas noches berlinesas ...que seguro que arropan a las alemanas sin problema). Provoca una buena, pero que buena devaluación del dólar, de manera que los mochileros en los hoteles de 5 estrellas de Nueva York a futuro sean estudiantes rusos, indios, chinos ..y ellos no puedan ni comprarse un iPhone (les sentará bien un poquito de humildad). Y ya si eso, alto el fuego, retirada de tropas y Ucrania te la anexionas...que tampoco va a pasar nada.


----------



## NS 4 (30 Mar 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> A llegado a un punto que ya me planteo como hacer daño a un político sin que me encierren 30 años en una cárcel



Yo sueño con ver arder...ciertos "hogares"...donde reside la democracia...


----------



## Ahmat Sila (30 Mar 2022)

Si yo fuera Ruso ya me hubiera unido a las fuerzas, aunque sea para empezar a entrenar. Esto es una batalla contra el mal, un mal que blanquean todos los políticos mundiales y televisiones


----------



## NPI (30 Mar 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> Pero sabes lo que es ¿¿un BOT ??
> 
> Bot viene de robot , es un programa automatizado para hacer funcionar tareas ...
> 
> ...



Los trolls son cada día más penosos y abundantes en el foro.


----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

A los prorusos ya me los imagino....


----------



## estupeharto (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (30 Mar 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Coño, moreno...pues si estoy preguntando no afirmando!!! Hombre...
> 
> Si empiezan el baile con Dnipro y Odessa...significaria que no hay tal posibilidad de acuerdo...y lo que hay son medidas de disuasion por parte rusa para reorganizarse...adoptar nuevo despliegue y atacar otros objetivos...
> 
> A ver si se confirma o no.



Pero no ves que la duda ofende hombre?
Si no tienen ni caminones ya y han gastado la mitad de los misiles como coño van a ir a por Dnipro y por Odesa, tu no sigues la actualidad mucho no?


----------



## alfonbass (30 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Mis respetos en Berlín había esta pintada
> Kapitulieren?...Nein



No entiendo


----------



## capitán almeida (30 Mar 2022)

Abro encuesta para votar la magufada del mes de marzo
opción A: Arquitonto por su Putin no llega al domingo
opción B: Tales de panfleto por su Jersón vuelve a estar bajo control ucraniano
Tienen hasta las 23,59 pm de mañana para votar ilustres foreros


----------



## Teuro (30 Mar 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> AÑO 2014
> *Pedro Sánchez: "Sobra el Ministerio de Defensa"*
> El secretario general del PSOE, Pedro Sánchez, ha afirmado que "sobra" el Ministerio de Defensa y ha reclamado más presupuesto contra la pobreza y la violencia de género.
> 
> ...



La insoportable levedad del ser, decir una cosa y hacer la contraria. Este va a ser el Presidente del Gobierno que más se va a gastar en el Ministerio de la Guerra desde la época de Franco. La coyuntura obliga.


----------



## capitán almeida (30 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No entiendo



Muy fácil, no rendirse es una opción, que paguen el precio por ella...para todo lo demás propaganda de Goebbels y sus ofensivas milagrosas


----------



## Von Rudel (30 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Putin no está bien informado sobre la situación en Ucrania.*
> El presidente ruso, Vladimir *Putin*, no estaría correctamente informado sobre la situación de la invasión de Ucrania porque sus principales asesores tienen *miedo *de decirle que la operación no está cumpliendo los *objetivos *realmente previstos. Reuters, citando a un funcionario de la inteligencia estadounidense, afirma que tampoco tiene una valoración correcta del alcance de las *sanciones *occidentales sobre la economía rusa.




Menudas subnormalidades te tragas.


Te piensas, y se piensan en serio que un tio que habla mas o menos ingles y que fue agente secreto en Alemania y lo habla de puta madre, no se informa con los periodicos del enemigo?


Y sobre todo nos cuentan ahora lo contrario que decian hace unos dias de que Putin vio el desastre y echo al ministro de defensa.


En que cojones quedamos.



No te trages la propaganda de guerra que después vienen los lloros como en Afganistan que estuvieron 18 años vendiendo que ganaban y que habia democracia y maricones. Al final los follacabras los echaron a patadas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Mar 2022)

Hoy o mañana Lavrov tenía cita en la India.


----------



## NS 4 (30 Mar 2022)

Si mañana pide voluntarios españoles, Vladimir...

Lo mismo se lleva un sorpreson...y ademas mucho menos "torrentes" que los que esta recibiendo el bando globalsionista...


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (30 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Joder



Por si alguien tenía dudas de lo que era vOx. En España nada se sale del tiesto, por muy vociferante que sea. Ni por la izquierda ni por la derecha, todos ellos pura impostura: aquí está todo "atado y bien atado". A Washington, concretamente.

Y tengo que decir, saliéndome del tema, que me he pasado un buen rato con los intercambios de @pifiado y @ZHU DE . Al final Donoso Cortés tenía razón y en toda cuestión política va envuelta una cuestión teológica. Todas en la misma dirección, aunque cambie el sentido y el punto en el que cada cual se encuentra entre el materialismo y Dios.


----------



## NPI (30 Mar 2022)

El perfil


y la cara del mentiroso


----------



## Teuro (30 Mar 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Leído en clave Sanchista eso significa que seremos el 4° presupuesto militar del mundo



No, ese puesto lo va a ocupar Japón. En breve tendremos en esa lista a EEUU, China, Alemania y Japón. Esto se parece cada vez más a 1944.


----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

*Luxemburgo congela 2.500 millones en activos rusos.*
Luxemburgo ha congelado *activos rusos por valor de 2.500 millones de euros* tras las sanciones impuestas por la Unión Europea a Moscú. El ministro de Finanzas, Yuriko Backes, Señala que estos activos constituyen un "saldo creciente".


----------



## Hal8995 (30 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Recuerda que Rusia no está MASACRANDO Ucrania, de lo contrario los hubieran dejado sin agua, electricidad, gas y en la edad de piedra.
> 
> Norteamérica en Yugoeslavia lo primero que hizo fue lanzar las "bombas anti-centrales", que colapsaban las redes eléctricas (y sin electricidad no hay agua).
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver... que soy ingeniero coño. Esos depósitos que explosiona su combustible no son reparables. No se les hace un agujerito y deja de funcionar durante meses y después cuando termine la guerra se pone un parche.

Un depósito metálico que ha sufrido una explosión y un incendio el metal se ha deformado por las temperaturas y por la detonación . Es mejor vender el metal como chtarra y hacer uno nuevo ( la cimentación vale ) 

Construir depósitos nuevos cuesta bastante. Dependiendo del tamaño y del precio del producto podría valer más el combustible que el.propio depósito.

Pero acabar con la gasolina puede ser VITAL para q la guerra termine pronto y salven su vida miles de personas y pueden ser entre civiles y militares muuuchos miles . Ahora mismo deben haber más de 20.000 muertos mínimo, quizá la cifra sea de unos 100 a 200 muertos diarios entte ambos bandos.

Si tienes superioridad aérea pues úsala cuanto antes y de forma eficiente antes que les lleguen más recursos antiaéreos.

Elimina todo puente o ferrocarril con occidente, no solo en la frontera sino al leste de dnieper.

Al Este del Dnieper hay que identificar las cadenas de suministro y eliminar convoyes bien bombardeando .

Oye y lo de Cataluña si , lo tengo claro. No somos Israel .


----------



## NS 4 (30 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Pero no ves que la duda ofende hombre?
> Si no tienen ni caminones ya y han gastado la mitad de los misiles como coño van a ir a por Dnipro y por Odesa, tu no sigues la actualidad mucho no?



Ya sabes...hay dos versiones...la verdad esta por ahi en medio...

Rusia no se ha quedado sin nada...si piensas eso, no sabes de que maquina de guerra estas hablando.

Creeme...se de lo que hablo...

Cuando dejes de ver T 72 avisame.


----------



## alfonbass (30 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Muy fácil, no rendirse es una opción, que paguen el precio por ella...para todo lo demás propaganda de Goebbels y sus ofensivas milagrosas



Solo una pregunta, tu donas tu casa al primero que te la pide? es lógico que no lo hagas, no? otra cosa son tus opiniones, pero es una mala costumbre tratar de que sean los demás los que tengan que asumir las consecuencias de los actos de otros y que eso a ti no te afecte...

Es LOGICO que un ucraniano no quiera rendirse y quiera que le dejen en paz tomar sus decisiones, que aunque haya "nazis" él no lo es y no tiene por qué pagarlo

Luego ya tenemos el hecho de que la famosa propaganda circula en las dos direcciones que da gusto, así que, o analizas o eres un forofo, lo que te lleva la segunda opción a no ver la realidad, no es tan difícil


----------



## apocalippsis (30 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Esta escalada debiera cortarse inmediatamente.
> 
> Ahora mismo sobre #Donetsk



La puta isla de mierda esa que se callen ya esos mierdas..........con su captain swedden


----------



## capitán almeida (30 Mar 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Ya sabes...hay dos versiones...la verdad esta por ahi en medio...
> 
> Rusia no se ha quedado sin nada...si piensas eso, no sabes de que maquina de guerra estas hablando.
> 
> ...



La ironía no es lo tuyo eh¿? Relaja hombre que el patton del orinoco lo tiene too controlado


----------



## moncton (30 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Menudas subnormalidades te tragas.
> 
> 
> Te piensas, y se piensan en serio que un tio que habla mas o menos ingles y que fue agente secreto en Alemania y lo habla de puta madre, no se informa con los periodicos del enemigo?
> ...



Agente secreto.... otro que tal baila

Putin fue funcionario de la escala media y gracias


----------



## Mr.Foster (30 Mar 2022)

Que nadie tenga la más remota idea que Putin no ha calculado y previsto todo en el escenario de Ucrania.
En junio pasado Joe Biden miró a Putin a los ojos y lo amenazó con sanciones masivas si actuaba sobre Ucrania.
Desde ese momento el ruso tuvo meses para sentarse con su círculo íntimo y decir: "¿Cómo nos preparamos para esto?"
Nada de lo que Estados Unidos y sus aliados están haciendo ha tomado a los rusos por sorpresa. ¡NADA!
¡Anticiparon TODO!
Y tienen un plan en respuesta.
Solamente Patton hubiera sabido tratar con el Oso ruso...
Pero lo mataron ¿no?


----------



## Ahmat Sila (30 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> El perfil
> Ver archivo adjunto 1006034
> 
> y la cara del mentiroso



No puedo entrar a esa basura infecta de Twitter. Que dice Rubén? No entiendo


----------



## El-Mano (30 Mar 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> Una pregunta. Acabo de descubrir que mi vecino es nazi. ¿debo esperar que algún estado liberador mate a toda mi familia con un misil hipersónico?



Por prevenir, deberías blindar tu casa con blindaje ERA, no vaya a ser que disponga de algún C90.


----------



## capitán almeida (30 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Solo una pregunta, tu donas tu casa al primero que te la pide? es lógico que no lo hagas, no? otra cosa son tus opiniones, pero es una mala costumbre tratar de que sean los demás los que tengan que asumir las consecuencias de los actos de otros y que eso a ti no te afecte...
> 
> Es LOGICO que un ucraniano no quiera rendirse y quiera que le dejen en paz tomar sus decisiones, que aunque haya "nazis" él no lo es y no tiene por qué pagarlo
> 
> Luego ya tenemos el hecho de que la famosa propaganda circula en las dos direcciones que da gusto, así que, o analizas o eres un forofo, lo que te lleva la segunda opción a no ver la realidad, no es tan difícil



Claro que soy un forofo, aquí los ucranianos son la puta que encima ponen la cama, esto es anglocabrones vs la humanidad, cada cual que elija con quien quiere estar


----------



## fulcrum29smt (30 Mar 2022)

t.me/intelslava/23957

TOR M1 SAM destruye un dron enemigo en la región de Jarkov.

Pd. Buen ejemplo de lanzamiento en frio.


----------



## Von Rudel (30 Mar 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Agente secreto.... otro que tal baila
> 
> Putin fue funcionario de la escala media y gracias



Fue o no fue un espia medio.?

Y habla o no habla Aleman.


----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

Alucinante ver un país invadir una democracia en pleno Siglo XXI. No hay duda de que Rusia NO es una democracia, es evidente que se trata de una oligarquía mafiosa. 

El mundo debe aislarles, o al menos occidente.


----------



## capitán almeida (30 Mar 2022)

Hasta 30 millones tienen bajas de sobra todavía...el imperio de las mentiras peleará hasta el último ucraniano


----------



## cryfar74 (30 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> No se si ha salido ya esto pero es importante:
> 
> 
> *Putin dice a Scholz que los países europeos podrán pagar el gas en euros*



La verdad es que no quien da las noticias o como se interpretan....porque hace un rato alguien puso una de la agencia de noticias Rusa Tass y dice justo lo contrario, que el pago debera ser en Rublos. Imagino el optimismo del anterior titular sea porque...."acordaron que la transición para pagar el gas ruso en rublos será discutida por expertos de los dos países" es decir que no es inmediato, pero que el pago sera en rublos si o si,

https://tass.com/economy/1429915

*Putin informa a Scholz sobre la razón para cambiar a pagos de gas en rublos — Kremlin*


Vladimir Putin informó al Canciller Federal sobre el tema del cambio a pagos por suministros de gas en rublos rusos, en particular, para Alemania. El cambio en el procedimiento de pago se introduce debido al hecho de que, en violación del derecho internacional, el extranjero Las reservas de divisas del Banco de Rusia fueron congeladas por los estados miembros de la UE", dice el comunicado.

Además de eso, Putin y Scholz acordaron que la transición para pagar el gas ruso en rublos será discutida por expertos de los dos países.


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Crisis de Ucrania: Mujeres francotiradoras
> 
> 
> A los británicos se les mostró el trabajo de un francotirador ucraniano para eliminar a los militantes Militarny (original en ucraniano) U...
> ...



Una asesina menos.


----------



## capitán almeida (30 Mar 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Que nadie tenga la más remota idea que Putin no ha calculado y previsto todo en el escenario de Ucrania.
> En junio pasado Joe Biden miró a Putin a los ojos y lo amenazó con sanciones masivas si actuaba sobre Ucrania.
> Desde ese momento el ruso tuvo meses para sentarse con su círculo íntimo y decir: "¿Cómo nos preparamos para esto?"
> Nada de lo que Estados Unidos y sus aliados están haciendo ha tomado a los rusos por sorpresa. ¡NADA!
> ...



No, resucitó en su versión tiraflechas del orinoco, por eso anglosión duerme tranquilo


----------



## alfonbass (30 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Claro que soy un forofo, aquí los ucranianos son la puta que encima ponen la cama, esto es anglocabrones vs la humanidad, cada cual que elija con quien quiere estar



Pues lo siento mucho...yo estoy conmigo...a mi....quien me de más gana, asi es de toda la vida

Putos colectivos de mierda, putos paises de mierda y putos estados de mierda infecta, españa, Rusia, Ucrania USA y toda esa basura que apoyais con vuestros estados os está escupiendo en la cara y bien merecido además...la humanidad no son los estados


----------



## NPI (30 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Pero...hay que volver a explicarlo?
> 
> Es cansino volver, tres semanas mas tarde, con esto.
> 
> Si hubieras estado atenta...



@vettonio el usuario al que respondes es una Dula 2.0 no sé de qué te extrañas.


----------



## frangelico (30 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Aviso a Suecia?
> 
> *Aviones rusos con armas nucleares violaron el espacio aéreo sueco*
> 
> ...



Su-24 con nucleares ? Un combo raro, los rusos para acojonar mandan los Tu-160, por ejemplo una vez apareció uno en Vizcaya y fue interceptado por nuestros aviones. Pero el Su-24 es una antigualla aunque supongo que una bomba nuclear táctica puede llevar. Y supongo que no sobrevolaron Suecia y más bien andarían por cerca de Gotland, que a esa isla le tienen como cariño los rusos.


----------



## capitán almeida (30 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pues lo siento mucho...yo estoy conmigo...a mi....quien me de más gana, asi es de toda la vida
> 
> Putos colectivos de mierda, putos paises de mierda y putos estados de mierda infecta, españa, Rusia, Ucrania USA y toda esa basura que apoyais con vuestros estados os está escupiendo en la cara y bien merecido además...la humanidad no son los estados



La humanidad son todos menos los que llevan toda su puta existencia viviendo de la rapiña y el expolio del resto, si no lo ves leete la biblia...a los tibios los vomita Dios.
Dos bandos, una opción.


----------



## arriondas (30 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Menudas subnormalidades te tragas.
> 
> 
> Te piensas, y se piensan en serio que un tio que habla mas o menos ingles y que fue agente secreto en Alemania y lo habla de puta madre, no se informa con los periodicos del enemigo?
> ...



Lo de Afganistán fue un ejemplo palmario de la propaganda de la prensa. Una vez que se largó la OTAN, el gobierno que ellos habían puesto se derrumbó en cuestión de semanas. No lo apoyaba ni el tato, nadie lo defendió.

Pero que coño... Después de estos tres últimos años, como para creer a pies juntillas en lo que dicen los medios...


----------



## Fmercury1980 (30 Mar 2022)

La zona controlada por los rusos el Sur se parece bastante a la antigua gobernación rusa de Táuride.

Curioso, ¿no?









Gobernación de Táurida - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## SanRu (30 Mar 2022)

Las mencionarán cuando ocurran. Por ahora, los medios occidentales no han podido confirmar ninguna baja entre los soldados Ucranianos (ironic mode ON)


----------



## fulcrum29smt (30 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> El perfil
> Ver archivo adjunto 1006034
> 
> y la cara del mentiroso



Este cabrón me tenía engañado como un tio preocupado por las causas sociales en Haití, Afríca negra, saltos de inmigrantes de Ceuta y Melilla, etc... Y es un auténtico vendido, un manipulador profesional que no es digno de llamarse periodista.

Sus crónicas son totalmente parciales, de bando, todo lo que dice el gobierno Ucraniano lo da como cierto, ni comprueba ni duda de la información. Un auténtico MIERDA.


----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

El hijoPutin es la persona más odiada de la historia de internet...Hitler se salvó del odio virtual, porque la red no existía..


----------



## Von Rudel (30 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo de Afganistán fue un ejemplo palmario de la propaganda de la prensa. Una vez que se largó la OTAN, el gobierno que ellos habían puesto se derrumbó en cuestión de semanas. No lo apoyaba ni el tato, nadie lo defendió.
> 
> Pero que coño... Después de estos tres últimos años, como para creer a pies juntillas en lo que dicen los medios...




Nos venden que el mundo quiere ser como Occidente: Mariconismo, consumismo y degradación moral.


Y no salvo una minoria de maricones, el resto del mundo no quiere ser como nosotros. Y nos desprecian profundamente.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Mar 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> La zona controlada por los rusos el Sur se parece bastante a la antigua gobernación rusa de Táuride.
> 
> Curioso, ¿no?
> 
> ...



Nada como saber historia…y si, es muy raro.


----------



## apocalippsis (30 Mar 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Compartiendo Todo lo que has dicho sin embargo hay que matizar :
> 
> He visto varios bombardeos , uno creo que fue en Lvov o Lutsk donde se ven imagenes aereas de un depósito explosionado de 16.
> 
> ...



¿Pero como le va a interesar a los rusos la destruccion de Ucrania, que coño van a volar si tienen el espacio aereo asegurado? NADAAAAAAA VAN A VOLAR, solo los suministros.


----------



## NPI (30 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Quizás muchos de vosotros lo hayáis visto ya, pero a quien no, le recomiendo que mire este vídeo de 2019, antes de las elecciones presidenciales en Ucrania, el asesor de Zelensky, Alexei Arestovich, hizo unas declaraciones premonitorias sobre el futuro conflicto con Rusia, detallando con exactitud lo que iba a ocurrir 3 años más tarde y las opciones de Ucrania ante la crisis. Es más que obvio que este asesor se había reunido con la OTAN o con quien sea del departamento de Estado de EEUU, porque tenía clara la estrategia para provocar la guerra con Rusia. La jugada era simple: anunciar la entrada en la OTAN de Ucrania, sabían que eso acabaría provocando la entrada de Rusia en Ucrania. Pero este asesor cometió un fallo enorme en sus predicciones, el muy ingenuo creyó las promesas de la OTAN, le aseguraron que crearían una zona de exclusión área y que les ayudarían para ganar la guerra. Se ha de reconocer que este asesor es un tipo de muchísimo nivel, y de una extraña sinceridad, creo que estaba convencido de que iban a humillar a Rusia. Si nuestros filotanistas tuvieran el nivel de este tipo, yo no los bloquearía, algo se puede aprender del enemigo.



@chemarin el "genio" del vídeo es el de la mesa con el mando de la PS5 y también es uno de los mayores activos de la PROPAGANDA ucropiteca (dentro / fuera) del territorio.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (30 Mar 2022)

El escenario político cuando acabe la guerra al parecer pasa por la denuncia del Tratado de Belovezha (1991 ) que acabó con la URSS, ojo con ésto ...

* La denuncia de los acuerdos de Belovezhskaya puede tener lugar en la República de Bielorrusia el 30 de diciembre de 2022 - al centenario de la creación de la URSS, asistirán representantes de los países signatarios, incluida Ucrania", una fuente familiarizada con la situación.

t.me/mig41/15793*


----------



## Lma0Zedong (30 Mar 2022)

Bestial hilo de Lukashenko cuñadeando más que el Vilnius:


----------



## Nico (30 Mar 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Vamos a ver... que soy ingeniero coño. Esos depósitos que explosiona su combustible no son reparables. No se les hace un agujerito y deja de funcionar durante meses y después cuando termine la guerra se pone un parche.



Creo que no nos entendemos.

Si tengo 20 depósitos y te vuelo el centro de distribución, *los 20 depósitos ESTAN SANOS Y LLENOS !!*, lo que no puedes es USAR ESE COMBUSTIBLE porque el área de despacho no existe más.

Luego de la guerra *puedo REPARAR EL AREA DE DESPACHO* (que si es reparable o la construyo de nuevo si hace falta) *y tengo 20 tanques llenos !!*

Si destruyo los 20 tanques *NO QUEDA NADA REPARABLE.*

¿ Nos entendemos ?


----------



## Von Rudel (30 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Alucinante ver un país invadir una democracia en pleno Siglo XXI. No hay duda de que Rusia NO es una democracia, es evidente que se trata de una oligarquía mafiosa.
> 
> El mundo debe aislarles, o al menos occidente.



Ya te digo no se como pasa que una democracia en pleno siglo XXI haga guerras.

Invasion de Irak






No me existe duda que Usa no es una democracia solo hay que ver como el combo medios de comunicación, grandes empresas del Bigdata y olirgaquias globalistas lo echaron tangando las elecciones. Las oligarquias mafiosas.

El mundo debe aislarles o al menos el resto del mundo que no sea occidente que es 80% del planeta


----------



## iDom (30 Mar 2022)

Como vais los FollaPutin ? Que tío más lamentable que ha llevado a su país y a su gente a la más absoluta miseria.


----------



## El-Mano (30 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Eso es lo que Israel no quiere que ocurra de ninguna manera. Es probable que monten una guerra para evitarlo.
> 
> Irán necesita modernizar mucho sus FFAA y no tiene dinero por las sanciones.



Quizás lo que más necesiten sean buenos antiaereos y misiles balisticos/crucero a montones. Una defensa decente y la posibilidad de arrasar a israel del mapa igual es suficiente.


----------



## Nicors (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

*El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa informa de la situación:*

"Las tropas rusas se están retirando victoriosamente en algunas direcciones, y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los nacionalistas las persiguen cobardemente"  

UN.


----------



## apocalippsis (30 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Creo que no nos entendemos.
> 
> Si tengo 20 depósitos y te vuelo el centro de distribución, *los 20 depósitos ESTAN SANOS Y LLENOS !!*, lo que no puedes es USAR ESE COMBUSTIBLE porque el área de despacho no existe más.
> 
> ...



Pero si es lo mismo que con los bunqueres destrozas las salidas Y PUNTO.


----------



## arriondas (30 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Nos venden que el mundo quiere ser como Occidente: Mariconismo, consumismo y degradación moral.
> 
> 
> Y no salvo una minoria de maricones, el resto del mundo no quiere ser como nosotros. Y nos desprecian profundamente.



Así es. Si los talibanes mandan en Afganistán es porque así lo quieren los afganos. 

Occidente es una isla en medio del mar, para que lo podamos comprender mejor. La mayoría de las sociedades del planeta sienten asco por los "valores" que ese Occidente promueve. No hay más que leer los comentarios en las noticias de los periódicos turcos, alegrándose por la depreciación del dólar.


----------



## NPI (30 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> La Vanguardia, El Mundo y el NYT.....................................en fin



@Billy Ray y Bellingcat siempre detrás.


----------



## El-Mano (30 Mar 2022)

Off-topic del LIDEL y sus misiles.

Lo quería compartir al leerlo antes de ponerlo, pero o no he tenido tiempo o no me he acordado, os lo dejo de todas formas:









Los misiles norcoreanos Hwasong 15 y 17 y su conexión espacial - Eureka


El pasado 24 de marzo Corea del Norte lanzó su nuevo misil intercontinental Hwasong 17 (Hwasongpho 17 o 화성17호). El misil, que es el ICBM más grande que se haya […]




danielmarin.naukas.com


----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

iDom dijo:


> Como vais los FollaPutin ? Que tío más lamentable que ha llevado a su país y a su gente a la más absoluta miseria.



En todo su apogeo,algunos hasta se corren de gusto al verlo


----------



## Ahmat Sila (30 Mar 2022)

iDom dijo:


> Como vais los FollaPutin ? Que tío más lamentable que ha llevado a su país y a su gente a la más absoluta miseria.



Salvando a los Rusos y Ucranianos de esos criminales. El karma actuará pronto, ya lo está haciendo


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (30 Mar 2022)

Reportes de que Putin se siente engañado por el ejercito ruso, tension entre Putin y el ministerio de defensa


----------



## fulcrum29smt (30 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Su-24 con nucleares ? Un combo raro, los rusos para acojonar mandan los Tu-160, por ejemplo una vez apareció uno en Vizcaya y fue interceptado por nuestros aviones. Pero el Su-24 es una antigualla aunque supongo que una bomba nuclear táctica puede llevar. Y supongo que no sobrevolaron Suecia y más bien andarían por cerca de Gotland, que a esa isla le tienen como cariño los rusos.



Puede, ten en cuenta que desde tiempos Soviéticos todos los cazabombarderos y aviones de ataque disponen de esa capacidad. Salvo el Su-25 si no me equivoco.

Aviones con capacidad de lanzar una bomba nuclear táctica de caida lilbre y que estan áctivos en la VKS Rusa:

Cazabombarderos: Mig-29, Su-27, Su-30, Su-35 y Su-57 (todas las variantes).

Aviones de ataque táctico en profundidad: Su-24 y Su-34 (todas las variantes salvo el Su-24 MR de reconocimiento).

Bombarderos: Tu-22M3, Tu-95MS y Tu-160


----------



## faraico (30 Mar 2022)

Apagado, sin fijar la mirada... Como con un palo metido en el culo..... Con lo que era Lavrov hace un mes...... Quien lo iba a decir.


----------



## frangelico (30 Mar 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Quizás lo que más necesiten sean buenos antiaereos y misiles balisticos/crucero a montones. Una defensa decente y la posibilidad de arrasar a israel del mapa igual es suficiente.



Pero Rusia en eso tiene que mantener cierto equilibrio porque hay muchos judíos rusos en Rusia y en Israel. Es un tema que está enquistado pero Israel considera que su seguridad deja de existir si los iraníes desarrollan su programa nuclear.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (30 Mar 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Off-topic del LIDEL y sus misiles.
> 
> Lo quería compartir al leerlo antes de ponerlo, pero o no he tenido tiempo o no me he acordado, os lo dejo de todas formas:
> 
> ...



Ese blog es muy bueno, yo lo leo desde hace años y hay artículos muy interesantes sobre satélites, lanzadores y vehículos espaciales con aplicación militar.


----------



## JOS1378 (30 Mar 2022)

Trump pide a Putin exponer la participación de Biden en los biolaboratorios de Ucrania


No sería la primera vez que Trump lleva el proverbio de "el enemigo de mi enemigo" a un nivel estatal.




espanol.almayadeen.net


----------



## alfonbass (30 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> La humanidad son todos menos los que llevan toda su puta existencia viviendo de la rapiña y el expolio del resto, si no lo ves leete la biblia...a los tibios los vomita Dios.
> Dos bandos, una opción.



¿Cuando coño he "rapiñado" yo? que eres tonto, cojones,


----------



## Top5 (30 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> No se si ha salido ya esto pero es importante:
> 
> 
> *Putin dice a Scholz que los países europeos podrán pagar el gas en euros*
> ...





*30 MAR, 18:44*

*Putin informs Scholz about reason for switching to payments for gas in rubles — Kremlin*



> "Vladimir Putin informó al Canciller Federal sobre el tema del cambio a pagos por suministros de gas en rublos rusos, en particular, para Alemania. El cambio en el procedimiento de pago se introduce debido al hecho de que, en violación del derecho internacional, el extranjero Las reservas de divisas del Banco de Rusia fueron congeladas por los estados miembros de la UE", dice el comunicado.
> 
> Además de eso, Putin y Scholz acordaron que la transición para pagar el gas ruso en rublos será discutida por expertos de los dos países.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nico (30 Mar 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Apagado, sin fijar la mirada... Como con un palo metido en el culo..... Con lo que era Lavrov hace un mes...... Quien lo iba a decir.




Trabaja un mes entero viajando 60.000 kms, yendo a una reunión DIARIA, haciendo tres conferencias de prensa DIARIAS, leyendo 800 págias al día y durmiendo dos horas por noche y cuéntame cómo te queda la mirada.  

El pobre tío este está gastando más energías que un soldado checheno operando en las calles de Mariupol... y debe pasar largamente los 60 años.


----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)

El Tuerto dijo:


> Están desbocados los muy desgraciados, enterrando lo poco que queda ya de España para convertirla en un engendro irreconocible. Asquerosa sumisión a nuestros enemigos históricos. La soberanía de España va a costar mucho más desenterrarla que a Franco
> 
> El moro haciendo maniobras militares con el americano enfrente de Canarias, e inundando EXpaña de moronegros. Y el cocktail de excrementos y traidores que tenemos por gobierno, premiando al moro y enemistandose con Argelia que es nuestra fuente de gas.
> 
> ...



Traidor miserable, juicio por delito de lesa patria ya !!


----------



## fulcrum29smt (30 Mar 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Quizás lo que más necesiten sean buenos antiaereos y misiles balisticos/crucero a montones. Una defensa decente y la posibilidad de arrasar a israel del mapa igual es suficiente.



Misiles de crucero y balísticos ya los tiene a porrones, en eso van más que sobrados. Lo que necesita es renovar su Fuerza Aérea y añadir algo más a su defensa antiaérea. Dejar de fabricar F-5 remanufacturados y comprar algunos Mig-29M, Su-30SM o Su-35 (si se lo venden). Y en unos años comprar el Su-75 Checkmate.


----------



## El-Mano (30 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero Rusia en eso tiene que mantener cierto equilibrio porque hay muchos judíos rusos en Rusia y en Israel. Es un tema que está enquistado pero Israel considera que su seguridad deja de existir si los iraníes desarrollan su programa nuclear.



Ya ya, si hablo de Irán por si mismo. Rusia no a de implicarse demasido en ayuda militar con Irán, algo defensivo y poco más. Pero comercialmente que potencien todo lo que puedan.


----------



## El Exterminador (30 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Alucinante ver un país invadir una democracia en pleno Siglo XXI. No hay duda de que Rusia NO es una democracia, es evidente que se trata de una oligarquía mafiosa.
> 
> El mundo debe aislarles, o al menos occidente.



Democracia Ucrania?   
Llevan desde el 2014 prohibiendo partidos, encubriendo asesinos como los de odessa, bombardeando al dombass por no dejarles decidir, financiando a demócratas nazis como azov, y borrando parte de su historia y cultura...prefiero esa "dictadura" que llamas rusia


----------



## apocalippsis (30 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> En todo su apogeo,algunos hasta se corren de gusto al verlo



Gracias por recordarmelo, a ti porque te tengo afecto, eres mi osito de peluche........


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (30 Mar 2022)

Lo es. Mi posición es una evolución desde el carlismo de principios del XIX, como movimiento antiliberal y campesino, al socialismo del XX. Es una evoluación meramente familiar, pero que llevó gran parte del país. Si se hiciera un repaso de muchos de los líderes del PSOE en el primer cuarto del siglo XX a lo mejor nos sorprendíamos...

Para mí, la cuestión es que el socialismo en el siglo XX se decidió por un materialismo excesivamente grosero. De manera que obvió de manera bastante estúpida realidades psicológicas que están en nuestra raíz como seres humanos. A partir de ahí, cada uno puede llamar al hecho religioso como quiera: desde una metáfora socialista hasta una verdad literal, pasando por un fénomeno psicológico que no debería obviarse alegremente.


----------



## frangelico (30 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Misiles de crucero y balísticos ya los tiene a porrones, en eso van más que sobrados. Lo que necesita es renovar su Fuerza Aérea y añadir algo más a su defensa antiaérea. Dejar de fabricar F-5 remanufacturados y comprar algunos Mig-29M, Su-30SM o Su-35 (si se lo venden). Y en unos años comprar el Su-75 Checkmate.



Pero me temo que antes les arman la Operación Opera II. Y no la veo solo con la fuerza de Israel porque no llega, tendrán que usar a los americanos y eso es un follón grande


----------



## Bishop (30 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No parece el tipico iskander, es máss parecido a esos que llaman Bastion.



El Bastion tiene un lanzamiento característico:



Es hipnótico.



Supongo que está diseñado así para poder alcanzar rápidamente y mantener una altura de vuelo reducida.


----------



## Argentium (30 Mar 2022)

*EE. UU. analiza opciones para imponer más sanciones a Rusia por Ucrania: Casa Blanca*
21:34 || 30/03/2022


----------



## Hal8995 (30 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Creo que no nos entendemos.
> 
> Si tengo 20 depósitos y te vuelo el centro de distribución, *los 20 depósitos ESTAN SANOS Y LLENOS !!*, lo que no puedes es USAR ESE COMBUSTIBLE porque el área de despacho no existe más.
> 
> ...



Una cosa es entender y otra compartir. He entendido todo desde el principio.

No soy experto en depósitos de gas ...pero el area de despacho será donde llegan los camiones y les conectan una manga para llenar el depósito del camión. A ver si me entiendes tú, si das en el blanco del área de despacho dejan de suministrar obvio. ¿ durante cuanto tiempo ? ¿ No estará reparada en una semana ?

Exagerando tu postura en un depósito de. Munición bastaría destruir el torete.


----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

Posible alto el fuego en Mariupol mañana?


----------



## apocalippsis (30 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> No se si ha salido ya esto pero es importante:
> 
> 
> *Putin dice a Scholz que los países europeos podrán pagar el gas en euros*
> ...



Son con los que se ha reunido Putin, el aleman y el frances, a los otros que les den, al italiano a mejor lo jode,.......


----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

Limpieza Rusnya en la región de Kiev.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (30 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero me temo que antes les arman la Operación Opera II. Y no la veo solo con la fuerza de Israel porque no llega, tendrán que usar a los americanos y eso es un follón grande



Se la pueden armar pero no es tan fácil, Iran ha llegado a un punto en el desarrolló de sus misiles balísticos (que pueden ir armados con armas químicas o bacteriológicas) en que ni los EEUU (bases en el Golfo) ni por supuesto Israel se irian de rositas.

Solo hay que ver la de modelos de misiles balísticos de corto y mediano alcance que han creado con ayuda de Korea del Norte, los vehículos TEL que tienen para sus misiles, las bases enclavadas en montañas con silos, no se si lo has visto pero es digno de ver.







Y por cierto, en drones estan bastante avanzados también.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (30 Mar 2022)

Dejo esto por aquí, es OT pero no tanto


----------



## apocalippsis (30 Mar 2022)

Ya vereis como los del complejo industrial de Azov sera paso a paso, porque no hay que destruir mucho......moriran soldados pero no interesa destruirlo.


----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

Cada día que pasa, más alla de valoraciones políticas, económicas o humanitarias, creo que toda esta campaña será analizada a fondo, incluso, en las academias de oficiales. 

Perfecto ejemplo de cómo hacer las cosas (unos) y cómo no hacerlas (otros)


----------



## capitán almeida (30 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> ¿Cuando coño he "rapiñado" yo? que eres tonto, cojones,



Lo que hayas rapiñado tú lo sabrás tú no yo, pero poniéndote de perfil en ésto muestras tu catadura moral.
Un saludo


----------



## Xan Solo (30 Mar 2022)

Vale, que no ponéis la gran noticia del día, por lo visto los ucros se han lanzado al contraataque y estan invadienrdo Rusia.





__





estan diciendo que 50 mil soldados ucranianos han entrado en Rusia atravesando la region de Chernigov (EDITADO: PUES VA A SER QUE NO)


se ha lanzado una tremenda contraofensiva sorpresa aprovechando que los rusos apenas han avanzado 20 kilometros desde la frontera en este frente y fuerzas ucranianas han penetrado en territorio ruso se esperan noticias inminentes van a atacar ciudades rusas el desastre ruso es apoteosico @eL...




www.burbuja.info





Parece ser que el contraataque ha sido tan fulgurante que varias unidades se han pasado de velocidad, han conquistado Vladivostok y se han caído al pacífico. Pero no pasa nada, ha sido un chapuzón sano.

Burbuja no deja de sorprenderme.


----------



## frangelico (30 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Ya vereis como los del complejo industrial de Azov sera paso a paso, porque no hay que destruir mucho......moriran soldados pero no interesa destruirlo.



Es que no sé si es esa fábrica, pero de una acería ucraniana y otra rusa de una misma compañía creo que rusa sale el 70% del neón del mundo. Pero no sé si es esa de Mariupol o una de Odessa.


----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *EE. UU. analiza opciones para imponer más sanciones a Rusia por Ucrania: Casa Blanca*
> 21:34 || 30/03/2022



Van a ir a muerte, van con sanciones que son declaracion de guerra, a ver si dejan de hacer el pamplinas con las negociaciones.


----------



## kasperle1966 (30 Mar 2022)

*SMO ruso en Ucrania – Día 34*

Muchas cosas buenas para compartir con ustedes hoy. Vamos a empezar

Primero, los malentendidos resultantes de una política de información pública absolutamente terrible que explica la realidad de lo que se está negociando entre Ucrania y Rusia ha resultado en un masivo “¡NIET!” de la opinión pública rusa. Hay un dicho ruso "нет худа без добра" que puede traducirse aproximadamente como "incluso una mala situación puede tener un resquicio de esperanza". , a su vez, ha fortalecido la posición de quienes quieren llevar esta guerra hasta el final y ha debilitado a quienes sueñan con algún tipo de Minsk 3.0.

En segundo lugar, el general Shamanov, excomandante de la operación en Chechenia, Héroe de Rusia y miembro de la Duma, ha anunciado que las fuerzas especiales rusas han arrebatado con éxito a los dos soldados ukronazis que se filmaron torturando a prisioneros rusos. Sí, eso es solo dos de muchos miles, pero esto aún envía un mensaje escalofriante a los nazis. Los rusos también han mostrado públicamente las fotos y el nombre del ukronazi que clavó una bayoneta en el ojo de un prisionero de guerra ruso para matarlo. Aquí quiero recordarles a todos que los rusos terminaron matando a casi todos los terroristas wahabíes que gobernaron Chechenia durante la guerra civil. Ahora está claro que los rusos ejecutarán sumariamente a cualquier nazi que encuentren a menos que presenten un interés público, en cuyo caso enviarán sus fuerzas especiales para capturarlos y juzgarlos, _al estilo _Eichmann. Finalmente, algunos simplemente se ejecutarán donde se encuentren. De cualquier manera, *el mensaje aquí es claro: " no olvidaremos ni perdonaremos, vamos por ti". “ *. Si Dios quiere, este mensaje salvará las vidas y las extremidades de los prisioneros de guerra rusos que actualmente se encuentran en cautiverio nazi.

En tercer lugar, Scott Ritter escribió un buen artículo explicando la naturaleza básica de la Operación Militar Especial (SMO) que puede leer aquí: https://mobile.twitter.com/realscotritter/status/1508816667098423296 .







Cuarto, mapas. Aquí hay dos mapas que muestran exactamente lo mismo:

¿Recuerdas el "gesto de buena voluntad" ruso? ¿La idea era que Rusia DISMINUYE dramáticamente sus actividades de combate alrededor de Kiev y Chernigov?

Bien, ahora lea a Ritter arriba y comprenda que Rusia no tenía intención de ocupar ninguna de las ciudades o, al menos, no tenía intención de tomar la ciudad en una lucha callejera.

Tanto Kiev como Chernikov están bloqueados, pero los corredores de evacuación se abren regularmente, todos los servicios públicos funcionan y, además de las alucinaciones de los ukies sobre grupos de distracción y reconocimiento rusos por toda la ciudad, resultaron en innumerables casos de fuerzas de seguridad de los ukies disparándose entre sí, ningún ruso debe se encuentran dentro de estas ciudades. De hecho, el punto para los rusos no es tomar Kiev o Chernigov, sino solo evitar que las fuerzas ukronazis usen estas ciudades para reabastecerse, rotar, reforzar o apoyar a otras fuerzas nazis. ¿Cuáles? Llegaremos a eso en un segundo.






Aquí está el segundo mapa que me gustaría que le echaras un vistazo:
Este mapa muestra la misma área, pero desde una perspectiva más amplia. Lo más importante aquí es que ahora se ha tomado Mariupol, al menos desde un punto de vista puramente militar. TODAVÍA hay una operación de "limpieza" en curso dentro y alrededor de las instalaciones industriales de Azovstal, pero esta operación es ejecutada por la Guardia Nacional Rusa y no por el ejército. Así que mira el segundo mapa. Lo que verá es que las fuerzas del norte y del sur ahora se están moviendo para rodear a la gran fuerza ukronazi, que ya ha sido caldeada (ver el primer mapa) en una caldera aún más grande.

Entonces, traducido del diplomático al inglés simple, " _reduciremos drásticamente nuestras operaciones militares alrededor de Kiev y Chernigov como un signo de buena voluntad _" sería " _estamos liberando una gran fuerza para ir y acabar con el ejército ucraniano en el Donbass _".

Con suerte, esta explicación tranquilizará a quienes asumieron que lo que los rusos ofrecieron fue un alto el fuego. No era. Fue SOLAMENTE una REDUCCIÓN de las actividades militares alrededor de dos ciudades que los rusos nunca planearon invadir en primer lugar.

Quizás se pregunte qué están haciendo los Eurolemmings en estos días. ¡Sencillo! Todavía están librando una batalla gloriosa y heroica contra la letra "Z": " Samsung elimina la letra 'Z' después de la solicitud de Ucrania ". Esto me hace preguntarme qué *infantiles llenos de odio *vendrán a continuación en






_*La hiena de Europa huele sangre *_
En cuanto a nuestros amigos polacos, acaban de convertir la rusofobia en “mainstream” . ¡Qué sorpresa! Quién hubiera pensado alguna vez…. También están planeando ataque , lo siento, libere el oeste de Ucrania tan pronto como parezca algo seguro, con el mínimo riesgo y la máxima pompa.

¿Lo harán?
Todo depende de una cosa: ¿podrá el Kremlin convencerlos de que Rusia va en serio y que, si es necesario, los Iskander también pueden aterrizar al otro lado de la frontera entre Polonia y Ucrania?
Cuando miro a freaks como Morawiecki, Duda o Sksipchak, veo la, digamos, "versión más extrema" de la variedad *infantil llena de odio *que veo en la mayoría de las capitales europeas. Que esas personas esperen que alguien las trate con sincero respeto me asombra absolutamente.

(...)

Bien, eso es todo de mí por ahora.

Te "veré" más tarde, si Dios quiere 

Salud

Andrés

*Russian SMO in the Ukraine – Day 34 | The Vineyard of the Saker*


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (30 Mar 2022)

Acerca del pago del gas en euros/rublos:


----------



## Dula (30 Mar 2022)

Bueno, que ha sido toda una mentira, ¿no? que ni se avanzaba en las negociaciones ni Rusia iba a dejar de acosar con los bombardeos. Esto se está alargando demasiado y serán responsables todos de la destrucción de Ucrania.


----------



## apocalippsis (30 Mar 2022)

*Budapest: Ucrania intenta influir en las elecciones húngaras*
30.03.2022 


El Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores húngaro acusó a los líderes ucranianos de intentar interferir en las próximas elecciones húngaras el domingo. El Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania negó la acusación. Sin embargo, la situación ha agravado aún más la relación entre el gobierno de Viktor Orban y el actual régimen de Kiev.

En un mensaje de video, el canciller húngaro, Péter Szijjártó, dijo que existe una " _coordinación permanente entre la izquierda húngara y los representantes del gobierno ucraniano_ ", y que Ucrania está tratando de influir en las elecciones húngaras del 3 de abril a favor de una coalición de partidos de oposición. .


> “Hace unos días, el Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania llamó al Embajador de Ucrania en Budapest para discutir el impacto en los resultados de las elecciones en Hungría”, dijo Szijjártó.



Peter Szijjarto señaló que los esfuerzos de Kiev para ganarse a la izquierda en Hungría son comprensibles, porque a Ucrania le interesa que tantos países europeos como sea posible, incluida Hungría, suministren armas y voten por sanciones contra el suministro de petróleo y gas a Europa, pero esto es profundamente contrario a los intereses de Hungría.


> "Los políticos húngaros deberían representar los intereses de Hungría, y está claro que a Hungría le interesa mantenerse al margen de la guerra", dijo Szijjártó.



El jefe de la diplomacia húngara subrayó que el gobierno derechista de Viktor Orban evitaría que Hungría se involucrara en un conflicto militar, y que la vida del pueblo húngaro no peligraría con las concesiones en el suministro de armas y su transporte a través de Transcarpacia. .


> “La situación en las elecciones es clara: el 3 de abril, el pueblo húngaro puede decidir sobre la paz y la seguridad o verse arrastrado a la guerra”, dijo Szijjártó.



Según el Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, también es inaceptable que la economía húngara esté en peligro de colapso y, por lo tanto, los políticos de Budapest deben evitar el embargo sobre los suministros energéticos.

Anteriormente, el presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelensky, habló duramente sobre el enfoque del gobierno húngaro hacia Ucrania y la operación especial de la Federación Rusa, calificándola prácticamente como “prorrusa”. A lo que el primer ministro Viktor Orban objetó claramente que su política era prohúngara.

En las próximas elecciones, el primer ministro Viktor Orban se postula para un cuarto mandato consecutivo con su partido de derecha Fidesz. Las relaciones entre el gobierno húngaro de derecha y el régimen nazi ucraniano no han ido bien durante mucho tiempo. Uno de los obstáculos fue la política de Kiev hacia la minoría húngara en Ucrania.

El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, Dmitry Kuleba, que en septiembre amenazó a Hungría con que se encargaría de firmar un contrato de gas con Rusia, respondió a las acusaciones de Szijjártó de que " _nunca hemos interferido en los asuntos internos de Hungría, y más aún en vísperas de elecciones_ " . "

El diplomático ucraniano calificó las acusaciones de “tonterías ficticias” e inmediatamente reprochó al ministro húngaro por poseer la “Orden Lavrov”, y a la propia Hungría por entrometerse en los asuntos de Ucrania.


----------



## Bartleby (30 Mar 2022)

Putin es tonto, nos lo cuenta el diario de Ignacio Escolar


----------



## Argentium (30 Mar 2022)

*Viceprimer ministro polaco: Rusia se prepara para un nuevo ataque en Ucrania y todo indica que nos enfrentamos a una larga guerra*
20:53 || 30/03/2022


----------



## vladimirovich (30 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa informa de la situación:*
> 
> "Las tropas rusas se están retirando victoriosamente en algunas direcciones, y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los nacionalistas las persiguen cobardemente"
> 
> UN.



"Retirando Victoriosamente"....pues ya tenemos el palabro, no me parece muy afortunado, es bastante mas derrotista que "avanzando sobre la retaguardia" o "reduciendo su presencia".

Imagino que Zelensky no hara avanzar sus tropas a territorio de la Federacion rusa mas por cuestiones de imagen que por capacidades.

La ofensiva de Kiev sobre Moscu quizas se postergue para entre 5-10 años.


----------



## poppom (30 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> No se si ha salido ya esto pero es importante:
> 
> 
> *Putin dice a Scholz que los países europeos podrán pagar el gas en euros*
> ...



Que humillante si es cierto. Una bajada de pantalones así no la esperaba.
Estarán los tontanicos dando palmas


----------



## coscorron (30 Mar 2022)

iDom dijo:


> Como vais los FollaPutin ? Que tío más lamentable que ha llevado a su país y a su gente a la más absoluta miseria.



Joer .. Vosotros no habéis visto que la inflación en España ha sido el 9,8 % y en Rusia el 9,2 % ??? Somos muy tontos y nos merecemos lo que nos pase.


----------



## coscorron (30 Mar 2022)

poppom dijo:


> Que humillante si es cierto. Una bajada de pantalones así no la esperaba.
> Estarán los tontanicos dando palmas



Pués mira no soy tontanico pero es algo que me por lo menos me alegra el día ... Sin gas nos hundimos y a mi lo que les pase a los rusos o que se hundan más no me alivía ...


----------



## Pollepolle (30 Mar 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Vale, que no ponéis la gran noticia del día, por lo visto los ucros se han lanzado al contraataque y estan invadienrdo Rusia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ademas que van a poder hacer lo mismo que en Kiev, poniendo a civiles de escudos humanos.

Los rusos son imbeciles, no evacuarian la zona para despues desplegar el infierno no dejando ni un ucronazi vivo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Mar 2022)

son sus costumbres


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (30 Mar 2022)

poppom dijo:


> Que humillante si es cierto. Una bajada de pantalones así no la esperaba.
> Estarán los tontanicos dando palmas



La bajada de pantalones en tal caso es de Europa, que ha decidido pasar al menos de algunas sanciones con tal de tener gas.


----------



## poppom (30 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pués mira no soy tontanico pero es algo que me por lo menos me alegra el día ... Sin gas nos hundimos y a mi lo que les pase a los rusos o que se hundan más no me alivía ...



Había otra posibilidad que no nos dejaba sin gas y era pagarlo en rublos.
No entiendo la jugada de poner el 31 como fecha límite para luego anunciar que va a ser una medida de cara a la galería.
Se había vendido como golpe al dólar, pero no lo será. El que se haya vendido así no sé de quién es culpa pero amenazar para luego no cumplir es de débiles


----------



## fulcrum29smt (30 Mar 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> El Bastion tiene un lanzamiento característico:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lanzamiento en frio sin booster (acelerador).

El Bastion es la versión del misil antibuque P-800 Onix (misil naval utilizado en submarinos y barcos) pero lanzándolo desde tierra con unos 800 Kms de alcance y una velocidad de 2,5 Mach, en Siria ya se usó por primera vez para atacar objetivos en tierra.


----------



## poppom (30 Mar 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> La bajada de pantalones en tal caso es de Europa, que ha decidido pasar al menos de algunas sanciones con tal de tener gas.



La fecha límite la puso Rusia. Europa ya se bajó los pantalones hace un mes. La diferencia es que en esta ocasión fue Rusia la que creó una expectativa de golpe al dólar el 31 de marzo que al no verse cumplida, les deja en evidencia, al menos si la noticia es cierta


----------



## Viricida (30 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> *Budapest: Ucrania intenta influir en las elecciones húngaras*
> 30.03.2022
> 
> 
> ...



¿A qué "izquierda" puede referirse? Como no sea a los "socialistas" made in USA...


----------



## Roedr (30 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1006060



es bueno


----------



## coscorron (30 Mar 2022)

poppom dijo:


> Había otra posibilidad que no nos dejaba sin gas y era pagarlo en rublos.
> No entiendo la jugada de poner el 31 como fecha límite para luego anunciar que va a ser una medida de cara a la galería.
> Se había vendido como golpe al dólar, pero no lo será. El que se haya vendido así no sé de quién es culpa pero amenazar para luego no cumplir es de débiles



Pues sinceramente si y aunque no me alegro y pienso que es la OTAN la que ataca a Rusia economicamente por una cuestión de sus propios intereses si tengo que pensar en mi propio beneficio casí mejor que la cosa no vaya a mayores ... A veces a uno no le queda más remedio que aguantarse su orgullo para obtener objetivos más practicos y creo que Rusia es lo que ha hecho. Le van entregar rublos a Gazprom y Gazprom los venderá directamente en el FOREX y conseguira lo que ya han conseguido que es mantener estable la cotización del rublo y la inflación Rusa en números más o menos razonables para ellos ... De hecho han tenido un 9,2 en Marzo y España un 9,8 y eso viniendo de una economía con tasas del 7 % pues ni tan mal en comparación con otros como nosotros que siempre somos los más gilipollas y encima vamos de chulos y que como no comprabamos el gas a Rusia pues no nos iba a afectar nada ... Ya ves.


----------



## mazuste (30 Mar 2022)

Osease: Alemania le da los euros al banco no sancionado (Gazprom),
y el Banco Central de Rusia le da los rublos equivalentes para que
se formalice el pago ¿Así es?


----------



## El-Mano (30 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Ese blog es muy bueno, yo lo leo desde hace años y hay artículos muy interesantes sobre satélites, lanzadores y vehículos espaciales con aplicación militar.



Tiene junto con otros un podcast llamado radio skylab, aunque últimamente lo suben bastante espaciados en el tiempo. Si no lo sabías ya tienen algo pendiente para escuchar  .


----------



## El-Mano (30 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> *Budapest: Ucrania intenta influir en las elecciones húngaras*
> 30.03.2022
> 
> 
> ...



Veremos si estos no acaban de... Putin está loco a... Putin tenía razón.


----------



## llabiegu (30 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Osease: Alemania le da los euros al banco no sancionado (Gazprom),
> y el Banco Central de Rusia le da los rublos equivalentes para que
> se formalice el pago ¿Así es?



Es un win-win Alemania-Rusia


----------



## frangelico (30 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Se la pueden armar pero no es tan fácil, Iran ha llegado a un punto en el desarrolló de sus misiles balísticos (que pueden ir armados con armas químicas o bacteriológicas) en que ni los EEUU (bases en el Golfo) ni por supuesto Israel se irian de rositas.
> 
> Solo hay que ver la de modelos de misiles balísticos de corto y mediano alcance que han creado con ayuda de Korea del Norte, los vehículos TEL que tienen para sus misiles, las bases enclavadas en montañas con silos, no se si lo has visto pero es digno de ver.
> 
> ...



para esos búnkeres, sirve de algo la MOAB que usaron los americanos en Afganistán? Una bomba de ese peso no la puede lanzar ningún avión israelí, tendría que ser un B-1 o B-52 .


----------



## Caracalla (30 Mar 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Ya sabes...hay dos versiones...la verdad esta por ahi en medio...
> 
> Rusia no se ha quedado sin nada...si piensas eso, no sabes de que maquina de guerra estas hablando.
> 
> ...



Esque es muy gracioso...

En todos los diseños de todo lo que hacen los rusos sacrifican "calidad técnica" a cambio de que sea barata una producción en masa si llega a ser necesario.

Es lo que les funciona con el T-32 y el Kalashnikov y son super excendentarios en materias primas con lo cual pueden ponerse a fabricar masivamente lo que les salga del culo.

Pero resulta que desde la primera semana de Guerra esta pandilla de idiotas están soltando la chorrada de: los Rusos se van a quedar sin "COMBUSTIBLE" y sin "ARMAMENTO".

Alucinante.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Erebus. (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zhukov (30 Mar 2022)

Buenas noches, el parte de guerra de hoy. Los ukros dispararon un cohete de gran calibre contra un bloque de pisos, hay un par de muertos y gente atrapada en los escombros. Los bomberos lograron rescatar a una niña pequeña, espero que su madre haya sobrevivido...









Parte de guerra 30/03/2022


AYER 29 Marzo Frente Norte. La noticia más importante y discutida hoy, después de la cual el mapa probablemente cambiará, es la declaración del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa sobre la …




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## lasoziedad (30 Mar 2022)

poppom dijo:


> Que humillante si es cierto. Una bajada de pantalones así no la esperaba.
> Estarán los tontanicos dando palmas



No está claro, parece que son mas las ganas de los que hayan escrito la nota que la realidad.
Al parecer es solo de momento, mientras se discute como se hace en rublos.


----------



## apocalippsis (30 Mar 2022)

Me recuerda a Maduro, todos con el culo en pompa, gracias Putin por mantenerte.........

*Blinken reafirma en Argel el apoyo de EEUU a una "solución digna" en el Sáhara Occidental en el marco de la ONU.*
ECSAHARAUIMIÉRCOLES, MARZO 30, 2022






*
Las declaraciones de Blinken en Argel: lo que esconde el Departamento de Estado de EE.UU. 

Por Lehbib Abdelhay 

Argel (ECS)*. - El secretario de Estado de EE.UU., Antony Blinken, se reunió este miércoles con el ministro de exteriores de Argelia, Ramtane Lamamra, con quien trató una solución "digna y duradera", la situación en Libia, Malí y el Sahel en general. 

Al abordar la situación en el Sáhara Occidental, el funcionario estadounidense insistió en el "firme apoyo" de Washington a los esfuerzos realizados por el enviado personal del secretario general de la ONU, Staffan de Mistura, para relanzar el proceso político liderado por la ONU "con el fin de avanzar hacia una resolución digna al conflicto en el Sáhara Occidental que creará un futuro pacífico y próspero para el pueblo del Sáhara Occidental y la región”. "Estamos totalmente comprometidos diplomáticamente, en apoyo de la ONU y con nuestros socios internacionales, para fortalecer un proceso político creíble que conduzca a una resolución duradera y digna", añadió.

El secretario y Lamamra trataron los avances diplomáticos para reforzar un proceso político creíble que termine en una resolución digna y duradera del conflicto.

En el encuentro, que tuvo lugar en Argel, Blinken también trasladó a Argelia el apoyo de EE.UU. a la labor como líder de la ONU en el proceso político para el Sáhara Occidental.
*
“*Nuestra cooperación en materia de seguridad y lucha contra el terrorismo sigue siendo la piedra angular de nuestras relaciones bilaterales”, dijo el secretario de Estado estadounidense durante su reunión con el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores en Argel el miércoles 30 de marzo. “También nos alienta la profundización de los lazos económicos y culturales entre Estados Unidos y Argelia”, agregó, indicando que “cada vez más empresas estadounidenses buscan invertir en Argelia, y las que ya están allí están creando puestos de trabajo en una amplia gama de sectores.” “Ser el país de honor en la Feria Internacional de Argel de este año -la feria comercial más grande de su tipo en África- demuestra el interés de Argelia en los productos y la tecnología estadounidenses”, afirmó además Antony Blinken quien, además, recordó que Argelia y Estados Unidos “comparten una larga historia y que las relaciones entre ambos países “siguen prosperando”.

Al elogiar el papel de Argelia en la estabilización del Sahel a través de su mediación que culminó en el Acuerdo de Paz de Argel de 2015, Blinken señaló que Argelia “sigue siendo un líder regional en la promoción de la resolución de conflictos en curso”. “Estamos trabajando en estrecha colaboración con Argelia en la lucha contra el terrorismo y la seguridad regional para que podamos aprender el unos de otros y fortalecer nuestras respectivas capacidades de seguridad”, concluyó.









Blinken reafirma en Argel el apoyo de EEUU a una "solución digna" en el Sáhara Occidental en el marco de la ONU.


Las noticias más relevantes y la última hora sobre el Sáhara Occidental y el mundo.




www.ecsaharaui.com


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (30 Mar 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Es un win-win Alemania-Rusia




Pues mas bien parece lo contrario pierden Europa (por supuesto Alemania, Ucrania y Rusia son los que mas pierden)..*.es un win-win de Chinos y Yanquis (NWO)*...ESO SI, puede que pierdan todo. Así que el juego se sabe como empieza, no como acaba.


----------



## Marchamaliano (30 Mar 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Esque es muy gracioso...
> 
> En todos los diseños de todo lo que hacen los rusos sacrifican "calidad técnica" a cambio de que sea barata una producción en masa si llega a ser necesario.
> 
> ...



Los alemanes en la ww2 tenían la mejor tecnología, los mejores carros...pero dio igual porque los sistemas muy complejos necesitan un mantenimiento y una infraestructura de recursos detrás bestial. La mismísima armadura segmentata de los romanos duro muy poco precisamente por eso.

Los rusos producen en masa, cosas irrompibles al uso y muy muy mantenibles. Todavía se usan t-34 y SU 100 en Yemen, por ejemplo.


----------



## Hermericus (30 Mar 2022)

El almirante Juan Rodriguez Garat explicando en 13TV como Mariupol fue ocupada por los ucros en la guerra del Dombass a lo que siguió una brutal limpieza etnica de rusos


----------



## apocalippsis (30 Mar 2022)

Viricida dijo:


> ¿A qué "izquierda" puede referirse? Como no sea a los "socialistas" made in USA...



¿ Con traje de camuflaje?, es que esta izquierda es muyyyyyy extremista.


----------



## NPI (30 Mar 2022)

@pifiado la serie que citas es muy interesante viendo los antecedentes de 2019-2020, recomiendo encarecidamente la de 2013 (son 2 temporadas de 6 capítulos cada una de ellas) y no la de 2020 de EE.UU.


----------



## Marchamaliano (30 Mar 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> La bajada de pantalones en tal caso es de Europa, que ha decidido pasar al menos de algunas sanciones con tal de tener gas.



La humillación de Unión Europeda ya la hiceron los amos de la momia. No se puede caer más bajo.


----------



## pgas (30 Mar 2022)

from Andrei Martyanov's Blog 

*Algunos temas de importancia que no se tratan en profundidad de otra manera.*

Uno de ellos es, por supuesto, como en esa vieja anécdota sobre el Jefe The Sharp Eye que después de un mes de encarcelamiento notó que la prisión tenía solo tres paredes, con la cuarta desaparecida y que conducía a la libertad, Washington Post ahora "notó":


> _Cada vez más, los ucranianos se enfrentan a una verdad incómoda: el comprensible impulso militar de defenderse de los ataques rusos podría estar poniendo a los civiles en el punto de mira. Prácticamente todos los barrios de la mayoría de las ciudades se han militarizado, algunos más que otros, lo que los convierte en objetivos potenciales para las fuerzas rusas que intentan eliminar las defensas ucranianas._



No, imbécil, cómo te llamas, Sudarsan Raghavan , no es "prácticamente todos los barrios... han sido militarizados", se llama usar civiles e infraestructura civil como escudo humano, porque a la gente no se le permite salir. Un clásico neolenguaje y doble sentido de una alfombra controlada por la CIA, que también tiene problemas para "darse cuenta" del hecho de que los ukies bombardean incesantemente barrios civiles en toda Ucrania y Donbass y luego, por supuesto, culpan a los rusos.

Pero detrás de este repentino descubrimiento por parte de los delincuentes de WaPo se esconde otra importante verdad puramente militar cuya admisión por parte de todo tipo de ex altos mandos que vomitan BS en los principales medios de comunicación sobre Ucrania es similar a cometer un seppuku, y a esas princesas perfumadas no les gusta el dolor. Obviamente, a nadie le gusta, pero cuando la verdad causa dolor, entonces te dice algo sobre el carácter de las personas. Y aquí está, del blog de Saker:


> _Ahora está claro que los dirigentes del Pentágono han visto el pésimo rendimiento de la Javelin y ahora quieren retirarla gradualmente de las fuerzas estadounidenses. Recordemos que de los miles de Javelins suministrados y los miles de vídeos publicados por Ucrania, no se ha registrado ni un solo uso exitoso del sistema. De hecho, la inmensa mayoría de las derrotas exitosas de los blindados ucranianos contra los rusos se producen en las postrimerías de los sistemas soviéticos/rusos heredados y, sobre todo, de la artillería. Las fuerzas rusas siguen encontrando unidades Javelin completamente inutilizadas porque las tropas ucranianas las han encontrado poco manejables y poco prácticas en el combate: demasiado largas para montar y utilizar, demasiado pesadas para llevarlas de un lado a otro y poco eficaces incluso cuando se utilizan. _



Píntame sorprendido, NO. ¿No advertí sobre todos esos wunderwaffe suministrados al 404 por los EE. UU. y la OTAN? Esos están principalmente a la venta, no para pelear una guerra REAL. Énfasis en "real". El autor de la pieza (Nightvision) continúa:


> _En otro informe repentino e inesperado, el Pentágono ahora quiere desechar DOCENAS de F-22. De repente han decidido que quieren "desviar fondos" a la plataforma de próxima generación. Claramente hay una conexión aquí con algo que el Pentágono ha presenciado en Ucrania que lo ha dejado luchando por repensar su enfoque de la guerra moderna. Verá que todas las guerras proxy son laboratorios para que las grandes potencias prueben y evalúen su equipo. El F-22 fue el buque insignia de la fuerza aérea de los EE. UU., el ÚNICO avión prohibido por el Congreso para vender a cualquier aliado, incluso en 'versión de exportación'. _



No encuentro nada inesperado en esa cancelación. Muchas personas tienen que juntar estos dos eventos: diciembre de 2005, la aceptación oficial del F-22 en servicio y esta fecha, abril de 2007, despliegue de combate del sistema de defensa aérea S-400. Para aquellos que tienen poca memoria, les recordaré que a lo largo de la década de 2000, los rusos sostuvieron que el F-22 ya estaba obsoleto cuando salió de las plantas de fabricación de Lockheed y que todo el concepto "Stealth" como se concibió en los EE. UU. fue un truco de marketing groseramente sobrevendido.
Desde entonces, el S-400 no sólo se ha extendido, sino que ha merecido la reputación de ser el mejor sistema de defensa antiaérea del mundo, y cuando se considera la guerra aérea en el marco de las capacidades de defensa aérea de Rusia, y no de Irak o Afganistán, que están conectadas en red de forma redundante, que cuentan con el apoyo de la Alerta Temprana, el EW y la capacidad satelital, y que están profundamente integradas de arriba a abajo, de repente todo este concepto de la guerra aérea de EE.UU. y del F-22 empieza a perder su glamour y su sensación de alta tecnología.

En otras palabras, la AD rusa, como consta sin interrupción, no sólo ve cualquier objetivo "sigiloso", sino que lo rastrea y desarrolla y, si es necesario, distribuye los blancos. Se trata de un entorno completamente diferente y, como han demostrado los acontecimientos de la última polilla de la 404, una Fuerza Aérea relativamente moderna y numerosa, tal como la de la 404, deja de existir como fuerza muy rápidamente y queda reducida, tanto por los ataques a los campos de aviación como por las operaciones antiaéreas, a una colección de "supervivientes" aleatorios cuya tasa de salidas desciende precipitadamente y sus posibilidades de lograr algo y regresar a la base se acercan a cero. Y todo esto, con el telón de fondo de lo que yo describo desde hace años como la mejor Defensa Aérea de Tropas (Voyskovaya) del mundo.

Alguna brigada rusa "media" de fusileros motorizados, por no hablar de la división se jacta de la capacidad de defensa aérea orgánica que es simplemente incomparable con cualquier cosa en Occidente, por no hablar, por supuesto, las formaciones separadas de Defensa Aérea de Tropas que ya hoy son capaces de algunos serios antibalístico e hipersónico "levantamiento pesado" y esto se demostró plenamente en Ucrania, si alguien tenía alguna duda acerca de alguna capacidad deliberadamente limitada demostrada en Siria. Las capacidades de algo como el S-300V4 son apetecibles, y no se trata de un truco de marketing o de un argumento de venta. Así que, en términos generales, el problema para la OTAN (y para EE.UU., por supuesto) es que su principio fundacional de "alta tasa de éxito - bajas pérdidas" se invierte y se convierte en "altas pérdidas - baja tasa de éxito". Este no es el paradigma que la OTAN es capaz de manejar y hace saltar por los aires todo el concepto de las operaciones SEAD de EEUU, porque se rompe por completo.

Las viejas ideas de lanzar cientos de TLAM de mediados o finales de la década de 2000 contra las defensas aéreas de la década de 1960 y luego "pulir" lo que queda con HARM y municiones guiadas por láser ya no existen. Para empezar, cualquier salva será recibida con una respuesta mucho más devastadora. Y si teóricamente los E-3 Sentry (los que se permitirán volar) pueden detectar la pista y desarrollar el "vector" contra los lentos 3M14 y X-101, contra los Iskander, P-800 Onyx y mucho menos contra los Kinzhal no importaría. Omito aquí el 3M22 Zircon, que es una historia totalmente distinta. De qué sirve la Alerta Temprana cuando no se tiene un contraataque. De repente, sólo funciona para una única maniobra: correr para salvar la vida. Así que el problema para la OTAN es totalmente vertical, es táctico, es operativo, es estratégico y es tecnológico. No se puede luchar con el F-22 contra una defensa aérea moderna (bueno, digámoslo así: de vanguardia) de un "par" como Rusia. Es difícil luchar contra la tecnología del siglo XXI y el concepto de gestión del espacio de batalla con reliquias de la Guerra Fría de los años 80 como el F-22 o, para el caso, con un sistema de armas dudoso e igualmente caro como el F-35.

Esto es lo que los rusos estuvieron diciendo durante casi dos décadas, pero fue desestimado en los EE.UU. como rah-rah ruso y uvas agrias. Y eso nos lleva al punto más importante: Los rusos, erróneamente, hasta hace muy poco -5 años más o menos- pensaban que el adversario con pensamiento racional y buena conciencia entendería lo que se le dice y lo que se le muestra. Gran parte de ello se basaba en la suposición (errónea) de que los EE.UU. entienden las implicaciones y ramificaciones militares de lo que yo llamaba la verdadera revolución en materia militar. No, no la "revolución" que se anunciaba prematuramente tras una fácil y unilateral paliza al ejército de Saddam, totalmente incompetente, superado en armamento y maniobras, en 1991, sino la revolución que supone un alejamiento radical de los antiguos conceptos de la guerra moderna y que se manifiesta no en un nauseabundo autoelogio de un matón de 20 años que acaba de convertir en pulpa sangrienta a un niño de 5 años en el arenero, sino mediante el seguimiento de la correlación de fuerzas contra un oponente igual, por no decir mejor.

Así que, aquí estamos - ya en la quinta semana de la operación rusa en Ucrania podemos ver las formas de la guerra por venir en términos de ventaja tecnológica y es por eso que el uso de combate de Kinzhal creó una verdadera conmoción y temor en la OTAN, por no mencionar el hecho de que todavía estamos por ver los datos completos de las operaciones AD de Rusia en 404 y eso, créanme, será una sorpresa. En noticias relacionadas y bienvenidas, Vladimir Putin firmó ayer un documento extremadamente importante:



La orden elimina del Consejo Científico del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia a algunos superatlantistas como Sergei Rogov , Alexander Panov , el nieto de Andrei Gromyko y otros pacifistas a los que no les gustó que Rusia decidiera acabar con 404 y escribieron una carta por una resolución pacífica.
Bueno, uno de esos signatarios es el Sr. Kortunov, que es un mimado de RT. El hilo común aquí es que todas estas personas están directamente conectadas a MGIMO y a pesar de sus impresionantes credenciales en humanidades, ignoran por completo las realidades político-militares del momento y, como es cierto para la mayoría de los "científicos" políticos, no pueden entender la dimensión militar de lo que les encanta hablar: seguridad nacional. Aquí está la "carta" que mencioné anteriormente (ja, sitio de Yabloko--sorpresa, sorpresa). Como es de esperar, es por todo lo bueno, contra todo lo malo.
*



Совместное заявление участников экспертного Диалога по сокращению рисков военной конфронтации между Россией и НАТО в Европе.

Hacer clic para expandir...


*
Puede usar el traductor de Google para leer esta BS hueca, es la lista de firmantes lo que es muy notable. Me divertí mucho leyéndolo, también explica la escala de "purgas" (nada en común con las de Stalin) de todo tipo de cabezas parlantes desacreditadas, a la mayoría de las cuales no les permitiría cortar el césped debido a su incompetencia, pero luego Nuevamente, la mayoría de estos "expertos" estuvieron en proceso de ser removidos de las verdaderas palancas de poder desde hace algún tiempo, es bueno que ahora ellos y su "pericia" se eliminen del entorno intelectual alrededor de los centros de toma de decisiones de Rusia. Esta es una gran noticia, como lo es el rendimiento de las armas rusas y la falta de las estadounidenses.

Trad rev


respecto a otro tema que he visto en el Saker: ¿como es posible negociar con el mismo régimen ukronazi que se pretende desnazificar???

tendría explicación si el régimen ukro no fuera monolítico, por una parte estaría una facción representada por el oligarca Komoloisky y su protegido Zelensky, la mafia de Dnepro, controlando politica y economicamente Kiev, y por la otra la facción nazi del oeste integrada en el aparato de seguridad. Es probable por tanto que la negociación tenga como objetivo añadido tantear el terreno y facilitar la disensión interna.


----------



## Impresionante (30 Mar 2022)

. Rusia ante el Consejo de Derechos Humanos de la ONU: Ucrania comete "atrocidades" contra los civiles con armas de Occidente


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (30 Mar 2022)

Artillería de 120 mm cayendo directamente sobre los vehículos rusos. Tras el primer impacto solo se ve a un tío saliendo del vehículo.





4 ruskis capturados por los malvados ucras cuando se escondían en un montón de escombros. La guerra va viento en popa para el Kremlin sin lugar a dudas, en un par de semanas llegan hasta Rhodesia.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (30 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Pues mas bien parece lo contrario pierden Europa (por supuesto Alemania, Ucrania y Rusia son los que mas pierden)..*.es un win-win de Chinos y Yanquis (NWO)*...ESO SI, puede que pierdan todo. Así que el juego se sabe como empieza, no como acaba.



¿Puedes explicar eso que has dicho?
O hay que creerte porque sí.


----------



## vyk (30 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Me recuerda a Maduro, todos con el culo en pompa, gracias Putin por mantenerte.........
> 
> *Blinken reafirma en Argel el apoyo de EEUU a una "solución digna" en el Sáhara Occidental en el marco de la ONU.*
> ECSAHARAUIMIÉRCOLES, MARZO 30, 2022
> ...



Lo dicho, lo de Pedro Sánchez con Marruecos estaba ya pactadísimo de antemano. Argelia va a enviar gas como si no hubiera mañana.


----------



## pemebe (30 Mar 2022)

La SER en inventandose una traducción.



Nicolas Castellano "periodista" de la SER enviado a Ucrania.

Nicolas: Hemos conocido a Irina que tiene 58 años, enferma de Cancer.

Irina dice en ruso/ucraniano:

Bueno, aquí está reunida la población que fue evacuada de las aldeas más cercanas del *distrito de Bravoiskorvsky (esto lo entiendo hasta yo).*

Traducción de Nicolas:
Dice que los rusos destrozaron su casa, incluso llegaron a tirar una granada en el interior de la vivienda y que se salvaron porque estaban en el sotano.

Nicolas: Tambien hemos conocido a otro hombre de 69 años Vlodomir

Vladimir dice en ruso/ucraniano: Por la noche a las dos, que bueno que estaban sentados en el sotano vestidos

Traducción de Nicolas:
Dice que sus nietos se salvaron a pesar de que los rusos lanzaron de nuevo granadas al interior de las viviendas.

Esperando que Maldito Bulo lo analice.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (30 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> para esos búnkeres, sirve de algo la MOAB que usaron los americanos en Afganistán? Una bomba de ese peso no la puede lanzar ningún avión israelí, tendría que ser un B-1 o B-52 .



No, la MOAB no serviría para nada, es una bomba termobárica muy grande pero a un bunker que esta en una montaña de ese tipo le haría practicamente cosquillas.

Otra cosa, las bombas antibunquer de EEUU tienen una capacidad de penetración 6 metros, esas tampoco servirian. Para atacar esos bunquers se necesitarían bombas antibunquer con carga táctica nuclear.


----------



## Seronoser (30 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Aviso a Suecia?
> 
> *Aviones rusos con armas nucleares violaron el espacio aéreo sueco*
> 
> ...




Una muestra más de que NADIE va a tocar a los rusos


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Proletario Blanco (30 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Antes de hablar de las madres de los demás le dices a la tuya que deje de ser puta y que esta muy mal que tenga hijos con su padre, que luego salen seres como tu.



uhhhhh lo que sabe decir...


----------



## mazuste (30 Mar 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Es un win-win Alemania-Rusia



Así que el banco ruso no sancionado no tiene problemas con el trasiego de euros/dólares
en el sistema financiero internacional, con lo cual, el BCR vende los rublos al intermediario
no sancionado y la demanda del rublo adquiere una posición de fortaleza...
Exactamente: ni pa'ti, ni pa'mi= win-win.
Interesante.


----------



## El-Mano (30 Mar 2022)

De lo más imparcial de YouTube, totalmente recomendable.


----------



## apocalippsis (30 Mar 2022)

No puede hacerlo por estar en conflicto aun tiene un 30 por ciento de Azerbayan


----------



## apocalippsis (30 Mar 2022)

*Ha comenzado la formación de un gran "caldero" en el Donbass para el grupo ucraniano de 60.000 miembros.*
Hoy, 20:14
61



Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF están destruyendo metódicamente la infraestructura del enemigo: arsenales de armas , almacenes con equipo militar, depósitos de petróleo. Cerca de Brovary, cerca de Kiev, se destruyó una instalación que se utilizaba como centro de distribución de ayuda militar suministrada por estados extranjeros. Las fuerzas de misiles y la aviación militar de Rusia tienen mucho trabajo que hacer en esta dirección: los productos de defensa están llegando a Ucrania desde todo Occidente.

Por lo tanto, Estados Unidos tiene la intención de transferir 100 drones kamikaze Switchblade, Noruega - 2 mil lanzagranadas desechables M72 LAW, Alemania - 2450 lanzagranadas antitanque RGW90 Matador (además de 2650 ya entregados para fondos privados). Según las fuentes, las autoridades británicas decidieron pasar a un "nuevo nivel de apoyo", con la intención de suministrar los cañones autopropulsados AS-90.

Pero, en general, la asistencia militar extranjera tiene como objetivo armar a la Volkssturm ucraniana. Aparentemente, Occidente espera que los ATGM en manos de militantes de defensa territorial agoten a las tropas rusas en batallas urbanas. Por otro lado, esto significa que los "amigos de Kiev" predicen la derrota de las fuerzas regulares ucranianas. Los informes del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa justifican estas expectativas.

Según el mensaje del departamento militar, comienza la fase final de la liberación de Donbass, en cuyo territorio se concentra la columna vertebral de las fuerzas del régimen de Kiev. Esto se refiere a su cerco y posterior derrota. El avance de las tropas rusas hacia Velikaya Novoselka puede indicar una intención de llegar posteriormente a la línea Mezhevaya-Pokrovsk desde el sur; mientras que el movimiento de unidades en dirección a Barvenkovo-Dobropolye cerrará de golpe la tapa de un gran "caldero" desde la dirección norte. En este caso, contendrá unos 60.000 soldados y militantes ucranianos.



El régimen de Kiev no tiene la oportunidad de fortalecer la agrupación en el Donbass. Primero, las fuerzas de reserva, que podrían haber sido arrojadas hacia el este, resultaron estar inmovilizadas en las direcciones de Kiev y Chernigov, así como en la región de Jarkov. En el curso de las batallas que se les impusieron, perdieron su capacidad de combate. En segundo lugar, se ha ganado la superioridad absoluta en el aire, lo que no permitirá al enemigo ni realizar el traslado de tropas ni salir de la “caldera” formada por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en el Donbass de forma organizada.

Una vez completada la eliminación de las fuerzas enemigas en el este, el régimen de Kiev perderá la mayor parte de su ejército, y las unidades de la Federación Rusa, DNR y LNR podrán comenzar la desmilitarización del resto del país.



https://topwar.ru/194212-nachalos-formirovanie-kotla-na-donbasse-svodka-po-specoperacii-vs-rf-na-ukraine.html


----------



## Seronoser (30 Mar 2022)

Joder, me voy a hartar a follar, sin extranjeros por aquí.
Qué verano se presenta!!!!


----------



## vettonio (30 Mar 2022)

Spriter hace escasos minutos

_Hoy se ha lanzado un ataque con misiles contra un gran almacén en Brovary, cerca de Kyiv, donde se almacenaba material militar suministrado a las fuerzas de seguridad ucranianas por los países occidentales.

En Mariupol, la DNR/Rusia envió a todo un subcomandante del regimiento Azov, Svyatoslav Palamar, apodado Kalina, para alimentar a los gusanos

*El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores húngaro, Peter Sziyarto, acusó a Kuleba y al embajador ucraniano de intentar influir en las elecciones parlamentarias y en sus resultados*_


----------



## tomasjos (30 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El hijoPutin es la persona más odiada de la historia de internet...Hitler se salvó del odio virtual, porque la red no existía..



Cuántas divisiones tiene Internet para poner sobre el terreno? Ya se lo digo yo, ninguna. 

Esto es lo que pasa por pensar que lo virtual vale algo a la hora de la verdad. Solo vale lo real. Mañana nos quedamos sin los nodos de internet y adiós a toda la engañifa de la sociedad de la información.


----------



## mazuste (30 Mar 2022)

RICK STERLING: EL INFORME RAND PRESCRIBIÓ LAS PROVOCACIONES DE EEUU CONTRA RUSIA Y PREDIJO QUE RUSIA PODRÍA TOMAR REPRESALIAS EN UCRANIA


----------



## tomasjos (30 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> El escenario político cuando acabe la guerra al parecer pasa por la denuncia del Tratado de Belovezha (1991 ) que acabó con la URSS, ojo con ésto ...
> 
> * La denuncia de los acuerdos de Belovezhskaya puede tener lugar en la República de Bielorrusia el 30 de diciembre de 2022 - al centenario de la creación de la URSS, asistirán representantes de los países signatarios, incluida Ucrania", una fuente familiarizada con la situación.
> 
> t.me/mig41/15793*



Es lógico, en tanto en cuanto esos acuerdos eran ilegales de acuerdo con el sistema constitucional soviético, que era la legalidad vigente. Técnicamente hablando la URSS nunca dejo de existir

Al final los Simpson van a tener razón otra vez


----------



## Roedr (30 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> No, la MOAB no serviría para nada, es una bomba termobárica muy grande pero a un bunker que esta en una montaña de ese tipo le haría practicamente cosquillas.
> 
> Otra cosa, las bombas antibunquer de EEUU tienen una capacidad de penetración 6 metros, esas tampoco servirian. *Para atacar esos bunquers se necesitarían bombas antibunquer con carga táctica nuclear.*



¿y los hipersónicos? Supuestamente se cargaron los rusos hace una semana un bunquer nuclear con eso.


----------



## Cui Bono (30 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Artillería de 120 mm cayendo directamente sobre los vehículos rusos. Tras el primer impacto solo se ve a un tío saliendo del vehículo.



Espero que no llevaran gallinas robadas dentro del horno, pobrecillas si se queman.


----------



## frangelico (30 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> No, la MOAB no serviría para nada, es una bomba termobárica muy grande pero a un bunker que esta en una montaña de ese tipo le haría practicamente cosquillas.
> 
> Otra cosa, las bombas antibunquer de EEUU tienen una capacidad de penetración 6 metros, esas tampoco servirian. Para atacar esos bunquers se necesitarían bombas antibunquer con carga táctica nuclear.



Y esas bombas antibunker , las tiene Israel?


----------



## fulcrum29smt (30 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿y los hipersónicos? Supuestamente se cargaron los rusos hace una semana un bunquer nuclear con eso.



Por lo visto si, pero de momento ninguna nación Occidental tiene ese tipo de misiles.


----------



## EUROPIA (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (30 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y esas bombas antibunker , las tiene Israel?



Se sabe que EEUU lleva tiempo trabajando en ello, que se las pueda pasar a Israel pues eso ya nadie lo sabe.


----------



## Erebus. (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## apocalippsis (30 Mar 2022)

vyk dijo:


> Lo dicho, lo de Pedro Sánchez con Marruecos estaba ya pactadísimo de antemano. Argelia va a enviar gas como si no hubiera mañana.



Es que veo otra cosa estos son la derecha podemita (a Trump ya le han metido una patada en los huevos), en el centro tenemos al sepulturero y despues se van a cagar en nosotros. Osea estamos jodidos......


----------



## Seronoser (30 Mar 2022)

iDom dijo:


> Como vais los FollaPutin ? Que tío más lamentable que ha llevado a su país y a su gente a la más absoluta miseria.



Yo he empezado a comerme la suela de los zapatos aquí en Moscú.
Mañana me toca el cordón izquierdo.

Otra cuenta de 9 años reactivada para la ocasión, con 400 mensajes.


----------



## Xan Solo (30 Mar 2022)

pgas dijo:


> from Andrei Martyanov's Blog
> 
> 
> Spoiler: texto imprescindible
> ...



Muy interesante, pero el Martianov siempre me ha parecido un poco iluminado de más. Pero muchas gracias por compartir. 

Al menos lo que dice tiene algo de lógica, no pretende convencernos de que están ya llegando a Lisboa...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Espero que no llevaran gallinas robadas dentro del horno, pobrecillas si se queman.



probablemente, un violador turcochino menos ... o varios


----------



## ussser (30 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esto explica lo ida que está la momia:



Por mi como si se infarta.


----------



## Roedr (30 Mar 2022)

La listísima Cuca seguro que ha dado la respuesta por buena.


----------



## dabuti (30 Mar 2022)

Solo es enchapado ...le va a dar un cargador vacio.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (30 Mar 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


>



Vais a acabar como los Armenios, mucho vídeo... pero la guerra la palmais igual.


----------



## NPI (30 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esto explica lo ida que está la momia:







hace lo mismo que la Pelosi (82 años)


----------



## mazuste (30 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> _Así que el banco ruso no sancionado no tiene problemas con el trasiego de euros/dólares_
> _en el sistema financiero internacional, con lo cual, el BCR vende los rublos al intermediario
> no sancionado y la demanda del rublo adquiere una posición de fortaleza...
> Exactamente: ni pa'ti, ni pa'mi= win-win._
> _Interesante._



Viéndolo así, me parece que la exigencia de pagar en rublos no ha dejado de ser un juego de manos.
Maniobra que tendría por objetivo empujar a los germanos para que liquiden los pagos en euros, 
evitando los dólares USAnos. Los alemanes más contentos que unas pascuas: Rompe las sanciones
de EEUU y se suman a tumbar la hegemonía del dólar. Además, podría, ésta, ser la fórmula a aplicar
para todos los demás intercambios comerciales en el futuro.
Pues no está nada mal la jugada... Nada por aquí, nada por allá... Y vualá.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (30 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Joder, me voy a hartar a follar, sin extranjeros por aquí.
> Qué verano se presenta!!!!



Tu mensaje es toda una declaración de carencias y ni te das cuenta.


----------



## Cui Bono (30 Mar 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


>



Qué hay que hacer con gentuza putonazi de la Horda que invade un país europeo? :


----------



## Roedr (30 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Viéndolo así, me parece que la exigencia de pagar en rublos no ha dejado de ser un juego de manos.
> Maniobra que tendría por objetivo empujar a los germanos para que liquiden los pagos en euros,
> evitando los dólares USAnos. Los alemanes más contentos que unas pascuas: Rompe las sanciones
> de EEUU y se suman a tumbar la hegemonía del dólar. Además, podría, ésta, ser la fórmula a aplicar
> ...



pseeee no parece que hayan conseguido mucho los rusos


----------



## quinciri (30 Mar 2022)

poppom dijo:


> La fecha límite la puso Rusia. Europa ya se bajó los pantalones hace un mes. La diferencia es que en esta ocasión fue Rusia la que creó una expectativa de golpe al dólar el 31 de marzo que al no verse cumplida, les deja en evidencia, al menos si la noticia es cierta



Bueno, bueno, lo de la bajada de pantalones por echarse atrás en lo anunciado esta por ver todavía, porque las informaciones son confusas y en parte contradictorias.

No sabemos todavía a que acuerdos han llegado o estan intentando llegar, y fuera del ojo público, y para que ambas partes puedan salvar minimamente la cara.

Y siendo tantas y tan contradictorias las informaciones del lado occidental, conviene usar la lógica para entrever lo que puedan terminar siendo las mayores probabilidades. Por ejemplo, si los rusos han transigido en lo de cobrar en rublos, no habrá sido gratis o a cambio de nada ...  
Y tampoco sabemos por cuanto tiempo han transigido y si es que han transigido.


----------



## Seronoser (30 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Joer .. Vosotros no habéis visto que la inflación en España ha sido el 9,8 % y en Rusia el 9,2 % ??? Somos muy tontos y nos merecemos lo que nos pase.



Bueno en realidad la inflación real en Moscú, no diré que en toda Rusia, porque lo desconozco, era ya de un 10% (la oficial era de un 5%).
Ahora mismo ronda el 15% real aquí, supongo que la misma que en España, que obviamente no es de un 9,8% tampoco.


----------



## Xan Solo (30 Mar 2022)

Me he fijado en varias fotos de refugiados que llevaban perros. Supongo que eso los hace más fotogénicos para nuestros medios de agit-prop... esto, quiero decir, para la prensa libre.


----------



## lasoziedad (30 Mar 2022)

*La Embajada de Rusia en Alemania muestra su "indignación" por la "profanación" de un monumento soviético*

La Embajada de Rusia en Alemania ha expresado este miércoles su "indignación" por lo que ha considerado como una *"profanación"* de un *monumento soviético en recuerdo a los caídos del Ejército Rojo* que se encuentra en el barrio de Tiergarten, en* Berlín*, la capital alemana.

Tal y como ha indicado la legación diplomática en un comunicado a través de su página web, la noche del 29 de marzo los tanques soviéticos que formaban parte del monumento han sido *cubiertos por una tela con la bandera de Ucrania.

"Consideramos este suceso como profanación del monumento a los soldados soviéticos que cayeron en combates para liberar a Europa de nazismo"*, ha señalado la Embajada, que ha indicado que ya ha enviado al Ministerio de Exteriores alemán una *nota de protesta* por la "inaceptable profanación de tumbas de militares soviéticos y monumentos en Alemania", especialmente a raíz de la invasión rusa de Ucrania.


----------



## INE (30 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> factor putin.... cual más...!!



Y si lo calculas en PPA el PIB de USA se desinfla
como un suflé.


----------



## Roedr (30 Mar 2022)

la acabo de sacar ahora de investing, de los últimos 5 días, para ver si lo del cambio a rublos había tenido algún efecto, y la respuesta es no.


----------



## Erebus. (30 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Vais a acabar como los Armenios, mucho vídeo... pero la guerra la palmais igual.



A vosotros os tienen que meter en frigoríficos ya que vuestros hornos crematorios no dan a vasto.


----------



## delhierro (30 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Osease: Alemania le da los euros al banco no sancionado (Gazprom),
> y el Banco Central de Rusia le da los rublos equivalentes para que
> se formalice el pago ¿Así es?




No se si eso esta confirmado. Pero si es así Putin ha reculado y del todo. Los alemanes estaban pagando así , y no cambia absolutamente nada. Ojo si ese es el "acuerdo". Y lo entrecomillo porque repito no supone cambio alguno. Le estarian pagando en EUROS. Luego lo que tu hagas con ellos .....es tu problema. Eso es absolutamente diferente que obligar a que te paguen en TU moneda. Para eso los alemanes tienen que conseguir los Rublos ANTES.

Yo tenia claro que los yanquis no dejarian que lso europeos pagaran en rublos, y al 80% que Putin no tendria pelotas para cortar el grifo. Si se confirma, pues un recule en toda regla. Sin estar dispuesto a jugar duro en lo economico, lo va a tener crudo.

Edito: No veo esa noticia en medios rusos, parece partir de unos comentarios del Aleman. ¿ alguien tiene enlace ruso ?


----------



## Cui Bono (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Octubrista (30 Mar 2022)

EEUU advierte a India y a otros contra fuertes alzas de compras de petróleo ruso: oficial Por Reuters


EEUU advierte a India y a otros contra fuertes alzas de compras de petróleo ruso: oficial




m.es.investing.com







Cui Bono dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1006200



La foto en la silla de ruedas me parece trucada.


----------



## Roedr (30 Mar 2022)

INE dijo:


> Y si lo calculas en PPA el PIB de USA se desinfla
> como un suflé.



y ya empezamos a desbarrar, la clase media gringa disfruta de un poder adquisitivo que nosotros ni soñamos


----------



## Zhukov (30 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Buenas noches, el parte de guerra de hoy. Los ukros dispararon un cohete de gran calibre contra un bloque de pisos, hay un par de muertos y gente atrapada en los escombros. Los bomberos lograron rescatar a una niña pequeña, espero que su madre haya sobrevivido...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un añadido de última ahora al parte , un resumen del día que no he podido añadir porque se colgó la internet


*Resumen del día -Análisis militar al 30 de marzo.*

Dirección sur.

Se informa de combates en el norte de la región de Kherson. Un grupo de las Fuerzas de Ucrania, que anteriormente se encontraban en esa zona como barrera, está tratando de atacar las posiciones de las Fuerzas Rusas, que hasta ahora han suspendido su ofensiva activa. Todavía no tenemos que hablar de los resultados de las batallas, ya que son de naturaleza más posicional. Las unidades de las Fuerzas de Ucrania se retiran inmediatamente a sus posiciones anteriores después de los intentos de ataque. Tal vez todavía estén investigando los puntos débiles en la defensa de las tropas rusas y tratando de acumular fuerzas para acciones posteriores a mayor escala.

La agrupación de las Fuerzas Rusas mantiene bajo control de fuego todos los grupos enemigos que están tratando de contraatacar. La guarnición de Nikolayev y los refuerzos que llegan a ella están bajo especial atención. La artillería y los aviones rusos los atacan regularmente, no permitiéndoles relajarse y llevar a cabo acciones más o menos serias contra las tropas rusas.

Está previsto reanudar el ataque y envolver las posiciones de las Fuerzas Ucranianas en la zona de Gulai-Pole. Lo más probable es que valga la pena esperar a la reanudación de la ofensiva de las Fuerzas Rusas hacia el norte para encontrarse con el grupo de Kharkov que avanzaba desde el norte.

En Mariupol, las fuerzas aliadas expulsan sistemáticamente unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y batallones nacionales de las zonas residenciales a la zona de Azovstal. Se informa que los asaltantes tienen el control casi completo de la orilla izquierda de la ciudad.

Este.

En dirección Izyum, las tropas rusas han tomado el control total de los asentamientos de Kamenka y Sukhaya Kamenka, y se está llevando a cabo una ofensiva en Krestishche. Hoy en día, se ha creado aquí un trampolín para la ofensiva en Slavyansk y Kramatorsk, donde se concentran grandes fuerzas del grupo Donbass de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. La ofensiva se lleva a cabo en tres direcciones a la vez: una de ellas — directamente en estos asentamientos, y las otras dos — para cubrir y avanzar a lo largo de la retaguardia del enemigo.

Desde la dirección de Gorlovka y Donetsk, las fuerzas aliadas están asaltando Avdeyevka y Peski, donde se encuentran las posiciones de la 95ª Brigada de Ucrania.

Norte.

En Kiev, no hay cambios para hoy. Las tropas rusas se afianzaron en sus posiciones y tomaron posiciones defensivas. Por la noche, hubo fuertes ataques contra las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas.

En las regiones de Chernigov y Sumy, parece que está comenzando un barrido completo de territorios que antes no estaban controlados por las Fuerzas Rusas. Hoy en día, esto se ha vuelto muy relevante, ya que existe una necesidad directa de crear una zona de seguridad para las tropas rusas en la retaguardia y eliminar las acciones de sabotaje por parte de las tropas ucranianas y los destacamentos de _teroborona_.


----------



## Hal8995 (30 Mar 2022)

Eso significa que el mercado está cerrado por la noche. Cuando llegue la mañana iniciará con un escalón.


----------



## Seronoser (30 Mar 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Tu mensaje es toda una declaración de carencias y ni te das cuenta.



Ahora dilo sin llorar


----------



## Cui Bono (30 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> la acabo de sacar ahora de investing, de los últimos 5 días, para ver si lo del cambio a rublos había tenido algún efecto, y la respuesta es no.


----------



## chemarin (30 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> @chemarin el "genio" del vídeo es el de la mesa con el mando de la PS5 y también es uno de los mayores activos de la PROPAGANDA ucropiteca (dentro / fuera) del territorio.



No te sigo, ¿quieres decir que ha creado videos falsos de propaganda utilizando juegos?


----------



## mazuste (30 Mar 2022)

"Los países miembros del BRICS estarán en el centro del nuevo orden mundial".

Vicefiscal Ryabkov


----------



## alfonbass (30 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Lo que hayas rapiñado tú lo sabrás tú no yo, pero poniéndote de perfil en ésto muestras tu catadura moral.
> Un saludo



Tu lo que no tienes es ni puta idea de lo que yo pienso, ni de la catadura de nada, ni tienes nada para decirle a absolutamente a nadie lo que tiene que pensar, eso es lo que te ocurre

Catadura moral, dice...es que hay que descojonarse


----------



## NPI (30 Mar 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> No puedo entrar a esa basura infecta de Twitter. Que dice Rubén? No entiendo



@Ahmat Sila esto es a lo que me refiero


----------



## NPI (30 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> No te sigo, ¿quieres decir que ha creado videos falsos de propaganda utilizando juegos?



Todo es posible @chemarin


----------



## dabuti (30 Mar 2022)

Trolas y embustes anglohispanos.








El misterio de qué le pasó a Abramovich y la larga historia de envenenamientos rusos


La falta de pruebas en el momento hace difícil entender la causa de los síntomas que sufrieron el oligarca ruso y mediador de Putin y los dos negociadores ucranianos tras una reunión




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## quinciri (30 Mar 2022)

pgas dijo:


> respecto a otro tema que he visto en el Saker: ¿como es posible negociar con el mismo régimen ukronazi que se pretende desnazificar???



Evidentemente es imposible lo de negociar nada con Zelenski y su panda. Y todo lo que se haga en esta supuesta via de negociación es pura apariencia y paripé, y desde ambas partes.

A ver si a principios de verano está medianamente resuelto lo que se inició a final de febrero, y que ya no tiene vuelta atrás.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Mar 2022)

Parte de Guerra 20:00h del 30-3-22

Zona de los calderos del Donbas, se calcula que hay unos 40.000 hombres entre las dos bolsas azules que he remarcado en verde. La artillería rusa junto aviación machacando posiciones.

Lo más interesante es que al parecer los ukras han desplazado otros 40.000 hombres más hacia una posición avanzada por delante de Dnipro, segundo recuadro marcado en negro.

Tendría lógica con las últimas informaciones que decían sobre los rusos que se iban a centrar en el Donbas.

En esa zona parece que tendremos batallas más clásicas en los próximos días, y más sangrientas.


----------



## Remequilox (30 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Osease: Alemania le da los euros al banco no sancionado (Gazprom),
> y el Banco Central de Rusia le da los rublos equivalentes para que
> se formalice el pago ¿Así es?



El asunto no está en recibir euros u otra divisa, sino en recibir el pago de esos envíos en "divisa libre y convertible". Y eso, ahora mismo, depende de "donde" se perfeccione y materialice el cambio.
Si Gazprombank recibe el pago en euros en Alemania, y debe cambiar esos euros por rublos contra la cuenta corriente del BCR en Alemania, esos euros "alemanes" quedan congelados. El BCR se queda con una reservas de una divisa _de facto_ ilíquida.
En cambio, si esos euros que recibe gazprombank son transferidos a Rusia, y ya ahí, el BCR en Rusia cambia esos euros por rublos, el BCR tiene euros "libres", y gazprom tiene rublos para pagar sus costes, salarios, insumos y demás.

De hecho, es lo que hizo (diplomáticamente) el Vaticano. Pagar su factura del gas en euros (10 M), pero transferirlos a Rusia (no a la cuenta corriente del BCR en el Banco de Italia). Una vez llegada la transferencia de euros a Rusia, el BCR ha efectuado el cambio a rublos.

Parte del acuerdo bajo mano es aceptar por parte de Rusia el pago (libre, no congelado) en moneda nacional del país (empresa) deudor. O sea, si es un comprador europeo de la zona euro, en euros (no dólares).


----------



## mazuste (30 Mar 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> _Bueno, bueno, lo de la bajada de pantalones por echarse atrás en lo anunciado esta por ver todavía, porque las informaciones son confusas y en parte contradictorias._
> _
> No sabemos todavía a que acuerdos han llegado o estan intentando llegar, y fuera del ojo público, y para que ambas partes puedan salvar minimamente la cara.
> 
> ...



El intermediario (Gazprombank) que no está sancionado recoge los euros "hostiles"
que convertirá la cuenta alemana en en rublos, con los que se pagarán al BCR.
Yo creo que la idea es buena y no usa los dólares pertinentes, ya que Gazprombank
no recoge dólares y se añade a la desdolarización.


----------



## Pinovski (30 Mar 2022)

Los analistas militares respaldan esto:


La retirada rusa del noroeste de Kiev es algo real. Se está retirando mucho equipo. Aquí hay un ejemplo. Aunque para ser justos, también se están introduciendo algunos equipos nuevos en Ucrania. Pero el intercambio definitivamente no es 1:1


----------



## mazuste (30 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> El asunto no está en recibir euros u otra divisa, sino en recibir el pago de esos envíos en "divisa libre y convertible". Y eso, ahora mismo, depende de "donde" se perfeccione y materialice el cambio.
> Si Gazprombank recibe el pago en euros en Alemania, y debe cambiar esos euros por rublos contra la cuenta corriente del BCR en Alemania, esos euros "alemanes" quedan congelados...



 El GazpromBank no está sancionado. Ahí está el truco.


----------



## Cui Bono (30 Mar 2022)

Kadyrov, otra vez "en Ucrania". Ahora captura un vehículo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## delhierro (30 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El GazpromBank no está sancionado. Ahí está el truco.



Lo dejaron sin sancionar , precisamente para poder pagar el gas en euros. Pero eso es así desde las primeras sanciones, hay excepciones y esta es una.
-----------



Los chechenos estan hartos, han dejado de evitar grabar los muertos. Cuidado gente sensible.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## apocalippsis (30 Mar 2022)

Es imposible donde hay muertos enterrados sin bando, no hay otra......los armenios siguen esperando.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Mar 2022)

La situación en Mariupol a las 20.00 horas del 30 de marzo de 2022

▪ La defensa centralizada de las tropas ucranianas en la ciudad colapsó, las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los militantes de Azov sufren grandes pérdidas. Las unidades de las Fuerzas Aliadas están atacando los focos de resistencia restantes desde varias direcciones.

▪ El territorio de los distritos Central y Kalmius ha sido liberado casi por completo.

▪ En el distrito de Levoberezhny, la defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en realidad se divide en dos partes. Uno está ubicado en el área urbana entre Pobedy Avenue y Taganrogskaya Street, el otro está en el territorio de la planta de Azovstal.

▪ En la margen derecha, las unidades de las fuerzas aliadas se adentran gradualmente en el distrito de Primorsky

(divido en dos el mapa ya que no entra por resolución)

Azovstal




Zona sur de Mariúpol


----------



## Pinovski (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Marchamaliano (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Mar 2022)

Se acabó el acuerdo:

Zelensky volvió a insistir en que Ucrania luchará por Crimea y Donbass hasta el “último ucraniano”

El presidente de Ucrania emitió un nuevo discurso en el contexto de chromakey, que una vez más refutó las palabras de Medinsky y Lavrov que Kiev pueda reconocer Crimea y Donbas como rusos. Además, Zelensky subrayó que por cada metro de tierra separado de nuestro país en 1991, su gobierno luchará "hasta el último ucraniano".


----------



## Pinovski (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## lasoziedad (30 Mar 2022)

*El 83% de los rusos apoya a Putin, según una encuesta*

Un *83% de los rusos apoya* al presidente de Rusia, *Vladimir Putin*, según los resultados de una encuesta realizada por el Centro Levada, organización independiente de investigación sociológica de Rusia.


----------



## juanmanuel (30 Mar 2022)

poppom dijo:


> Había otra posibilidad que no nos dejaba sin gas y era pagarlo en rublos.
> No entiendo la jugada de poner el 31 como fecha límite para luego anunciar que va a ser una medida de cara a la galería.
> Se había vendido como golpe al dólar, pero no lo será. El que se haya vendido así no sé de quién es culpa pero amenazar para luego no cumplir es de débiles



Habria que ver que cosas se estan negociando fuera de las camaras.
No se olviden que mucho de lo que se negocia se hace fuera de la vista del publico general.
Siempre hay que pensar que es mejor dejar que el derrotado muestre un triunfo, para capitalizar las ganancias.
Para quien vio la entrevista con el asesor de Zelensky de 2019 se habra dado cuenta que los calculos, las acciones , las posiciones se toman con mucha anticipacion.
Lo mismo vale para las negociaciones. Son de verdad, solo una actuacion (yo creo que esto ultimo).
Lo importante es lo que se va ganando en el terreno de la realidad y no en el mediatico, o en el virtual, o el especulativo.
No nos apresuremos. Recien despues de mucho tiempo sabremos, un poco, la verdad a traves de hechos consumados.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Mar 2022)

Asusta un poco ver como disfrutan estos chechenos


----------



## pemebe (30 Mar 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> La zona controlada por los rusos el Sur se parece bastante a la antigua gobernación rusa de Táuride.
> 
> Curioso, ¿no?
> 
> ...



SI es curioso, pero también lógico, porque está claro que los objetivos principales del ataque inicial fueron todos en el SUR (donde Rusia puso sus mejores tropas)

1. Controlar completamente el Mar de Azov
2.- Conectar por tierra Crimea con Rusia
3.- Asegurar el suministro de Agua de Crimea
4.- Tomar la Central Nuclear de Zaporizhzhia
5. Tomar toda la Orilla Sur del rio Dnieper
6. Tomar Xerson (que esta al otro lado del rio en su desembocadura) y fortificarse allí).

Lo hicieron tan rapido que luego se estiraron demasiado hacia Nicolaiv pero no pudieron tomarlo.


----------



## Remequilox (30 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El GazpromBank no está sancionado. Ahí está el truco.



Ya, pero donde crees que Gazprombank saca la magia de la conversión de euros a rublos?
Puede tener cuentas de clientes en euros y rublos, y trastear con su mercado interno entre clientes propios. Pero eso solo da para pequeñas operaciones.
El resto, las operaciones gordas, se realizan contra las cuentas de reservas/divisa de tu correspondiente banco central.
Y hasta ahora, desde la época Yeltsin, una buena parte de los euros y dólares que finalmente acababan en el BCR, no acababan en Moscú, sino en cuentas corrientes que el BCR se vio obligado a tener abiertas sí o sí en los bancos centrales u otros bancos comerciales de occidente.
En lo que a balance total da bastante lo mismo si tienes X dinero a la vista o a término en una sola cuenta en Moscú, o en 20 cuentas distribuidas en 20 países. Tu balance es el mismo.
Pero claro, si resulta que tu saldo en euros de Moscú lo puedes usar libremente (para saldar cuentas con China, para intervenir OTC en el Forex....), pero el saldo en euros de Frankfurt no lo puedes usar, YA NO ES LO MISMO.
El asunto es el lugar (legislación) donde se domicilia ciertas operaciones y actos de depósito.

Lo que pretendían las sanciones selectivas de la UE:
Yo te pago en euros, que se quedan en las cuentas congeladas del BCR en Europa, y el BCR deberá liberar rublos en Rusia.
Si el BCR libraba rublos contra divisa, pero contra una divisa congelada, estaba "fabricando" dinero sin soporte. Riesgo de depreciación e hiperinflacción.
Si el BCR se ponía superortodoxo, y al no disponer de divisa libre y convertible, NO liberaba rublos, colapsaba la economía rusa.


----------



## apocalippsis (30 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *El 83% de los rusos apoya a Putin, según una encuesta*
> 
> Un *83% de los rusos apoya* al presidente de Rusia, *Vladimir Putin*, según los resultados de una encuesta realizada por el Centro Levada, organización independiente de investigación sociológica de Rusia.



Es lo que dicen que los rusos cuando pasan estas cosas se cierran como una tortuga


----------



## quinciri (30 Mar 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Tu lo que no tienes es ni puta idea de lo que yo pienso, ni de la catadura de nada, ni tienes nada para decirle a absolutamente a nadie lo que tiene que pensar, eso es lo que te ocurre
> 
> Catadura moral, dice...es que hay que descojonarse



Con lo ultimo, te sigues delatando. Otra persona más segura de de sus valores y principios, no se hubiese sentido hostigada u ofendida.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Mar 2022)

Sacarte el carnet de conducir siempre ha sido más difícil en países del este.


----------



## Mort Cinder (30 Mar 2022)

Está mal traducido. Rapsöl es aceite de colza. El de girasol ha dejado de existir en Alemania, no queda. Del de oliva barato lo mismo. Ayer tuve que comprar uno griego carísimo


----------



## apocalippsis (30 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Asusta un poco ver como disfrutan estos chechenos



Teoricamente se van al paraiso pero estos con mente rusa............


----------



## Marchamaliano (30 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Se acabó el acuerdo:
> 
> Zelensky volvió a insistir en que Ucrania luchará por Crimea y Donbass hasta el “último ucraniano”



Hasta el último neonazi y gilipollas que le mande la OTAN.


----------



## Zepequenhô (30 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Parte de Guerra 20:00h del 30-3-22
> 
> Zona de los calderos del Donbas, se calcula que hay unos 40.000 hombres entre las dos bolsas azules que he remarcado en verde. La artillería rusa junto aviación machacando posiciones.
> 
> ...



Esta parece que va a ser la batalla donde decida todo.


----------



## Marchamaliano (30 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Asusta un poco ver como disfrutan estos chechenos



Veo que los antitanques de la otan les estan siendo de gran ayuda. Si


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Mar 2022)

poppom dijo:


> Que humillante si es cierto. Una bajada de pantalones así no la esperaba.
> Estarán los tontanicos dando palmas



Rusia ha enseñado los dientes y ha ganado, parece que ha perdido pero si te fijas bien el acuerdo alcanzado asegura las divisas necesarias para pagar sus deudas, la fijación del rublo al oro es otro factor ya que lo estabiliza más y Rusia es uno de los máximos productores de oro.

Haberse mantenido en sus trece llevaba a un fortalecimiento del dólar, así el Euro no pierde categoría y el pase se lo lleva el dólar y la política de confiscación de cuentas que ha seguido USA, digamos que este hecho favorece a la UE y le avisa que vaya con cuidado.

Es solo una opinión pero este acuerdo conseguido sobre permitir el `pago en Euros debe de llevar muchas contrapartidas a favor de Rusia, Putin es judoca y el judo se basa en aprovechar la furia del contrario, yo mismo no veía solución si Rusia se hubiera empecinado en el pago en rublos.

Ahora, a ver con que nuevas sanciones puede amenazar USA habiendo acojonado a los europeos, si al final deberemos dar gracias a Putin por alejarnos de la orbita anglosajona. 

Conste que no tengo fijación al ídolo, supongo que detrás de Putin hay asesores que planifican bien y lo están haciendo muy bien llevando el timing o ritmo correcto.


----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)

Nota de prensa de la embajada de la Federación Rusa. Madrid.

❗ #NotaDePrensa de la Embajada de Rusia en España

Historia de una solidaridad

El 8 de febrero de 2006 las autoridades de la capital española entregaron la Llave de Oro de la Villa al Presidente de la Federación de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, en el marco de su visita oficial a España. Los medios españoles en aquel entonces lo describieron de la siguiente manera: “Madrid no olvida la solidaridad del pueblo ruso con las víctimas del terror que irrumpió en la vida de nuestra ciudad una mañana de marzo”.

De tal modo fue expresado el reconocimiento al pueblo ruso por su apoyo fraternal a las víctimas del terrible atentado terrorista en la Estación de Atocha de Madrid el 11 de marzo de 2004.

El 29 de marzo de 2022 el Ayuntamiento de Madrid tomó decisión de retirar la distinción. Si el objetivo de esta acción era despojar a las víctimas del 11-M de la solidaridad del pueblo ruso, entonces no se ha logrado, porque los rusos fueron, son y serán solidarios con el pueblo español.


----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

Menos mal que no querían atacar a civiles..


----------



## Mort Cinder (30 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> El asunto no está en recibir euros u otra divisa, sino en recibir el pago de esos envíos en "divisa libre y convertible". Y eso, ahora mismo, depende de "donde" se perfeccione y materialice el cambio.
> Si Gazprombank recibe el pago en euros en Alemania, y debe cambiar esos euros por rublos contra la cuenta corriente del BCR en Alemania, esos euros "alemanes" quedan congelados. El BCR se queda con una reservas de una divisa _de facto_ ilíquida.
> En cambio, si esos euros que recibe gazprombank son transferidos a Rusia, y ya ahí, el BCR en Rusia cambia esos euros por rublos, el BCR tiene euros "libres", y gazprom tiene rublos para pagar sus costes, salarios, insumos y demás.
> 
> ...



Vale. Pero como ya dijo un forero, le salía más a cuenta a Rusia que el acreedor (Alemania), tuviese que comprar esos rublos ANTES de pagar y al cambio que le dictase el BCR. ¿No?


----------



## alfonbass (30 Mar 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Con lo ultimo, te sigues delatando. Otra persona más segura de de sus valores y principios, no se hubiese sentido hostigada u ofendida.



Me siento ofendido porque me molesta vivir en un país donde no se entiende el debate, lo mismo que con el covid. Para que alguien diga, "oye, que las cosas no van tan bien para Rusia, porque no se ve QUÉ PLAN HAY DETRÁS DE TODO, o decir que el tio promedio de Ucrania no es nadie del batallón Azov, sino una persona que simplemente quiere hacer su puta vida como tu y como yo, que me toquen los cojones con la moralidad, pues me cabrea, si esto es un foro, es para debatir, no para intercambiarse fluidos, para eso hay otros lugares
Los valores, los únicos valores que yo entiendo es tener clara la libertad y el individualismo de las personas, independientemente de donde nazcan, de lo que voten o incluso de sus opiniones, que pueden estar equivocadas, y no pasa nada por ello ni es más o menos moral


----------



## Xsiano (30 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Asusta un poco ver como disfrutan estos chechenos



La ostia estos han cogido alguna oferta de rpgs por amazon.


----------



## crocodile (30 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Asusta un poco ver como disfrutan estos chechenos



La escoria asesina ukronazi y los mercenarios otanicos deben ser tratados como lo hacen los chechenos, es lo mínimo cuando hablamos de basura .


----------



## NPI (30 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> RICK STERLING: EL INFORME RAND PRESCRIBIÓ LAS PROVOCACIONES DE EEUU CONTRA RUSIA Y PREDIJO QUE RUSIA PODRÍA TOMAR REPRESALIAS EN UCRANIA



RAND Corporation año 2019 (12 páginas)


----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

Mañana Iker Jiménez entrevista a Wali


----------



## quinciri (30 Mar 2022)

Happy Mask Salesman dijo:


>



Vaya, otro mierda con más mierda fake.

Llevabamos demasiado tiempo sin nuevos desgraciados con los que engordar la ya extensa lista de ignorados.


----------



## Azrael_II (31 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Se acabó el acuerdo:
> 
> Zelensky volvió a insistir en que Ucrania luchará por Crimea y Donbass hasta el “último ucraniano”
> 
> El presidente de Ucrania emitió un nuevo discurso en el contexto de chromakey, que una vez más refutó las palabras de Medinsky y Lavrov que Kiev pueda reconocer Crimea y Donbas como rusos. Además, Zelensky subrayó que por cada metro de tierra separado de nuestro país en 1991, su gobierno luchará "hasta el último ucraniano".



Ha dicho eso? Hasta el último ucraniano? @AYN RANDiano2 para tu hilo


Por cierto no entiendo la jugada de los rublos, ahora ya no es así?


----------



## Icibatreuh (31 Mar 2022)

Joder, nadie publica esto?

_"Hoy, unos 300 soldados (en su mayoría de etnia osetiana) de la base militar rusa regresaron a Osetia del Sur por su propia voluntad, porque pensaron que los habían dado por muertos durante una operación especial en Ucrania.

El ex presidente de Osetia del Sur llamó a no sacar conclusiones apresuradas y no acusar a los muchachos de deserción, *sino a investigar cuidadosamente la situación cuando los soldados son enviados a operaciones de combate sin equipo completo y sin reservas de armas, ropa de abrigo y equipo de protección.*

Soldados que regresaron en la frontera de Rusia y Osetia del Sur. Hicieron autostop a casa._


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

Pues vaya sacada de rabo.


----------



## Marchamaliano (31 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *El 83% de los rusos apoya a Putin, según una encuesta*
> 
> Un *83% de los rusos apoya* al presidente de Rusia, *Vladimir Putin*, según los resultados de una encuesta realizada por el Centro Levada, organización independiente de investigación sociológica de Rusia.



Boicotean a tu país, dicen que los rusos son unos asesinos y encima dicen que tu presidente es un carnicero. ¿Qué cojones te esperas?

No hay que ser muy listo para saber la reacción ni ninguna puta encuesta. Los de Bruselas saben como robarte pero del resto de cosas del mundo no deben saber mucho.


----------



## quinciri (31 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Si Gazprombank recibe el pago en euros en Alemania, y debe cambiar esos euros por rublos contra la cuenta corriente del BCR en Alemania, esos euros "alemanes" quedan congelados. El BCR se queda con una reservas de una divisa _de facto_ ilíquida.



Hay que suponer entonces que los sucesivos pagos en euros y por el suministro de gas hubiesen engordado todavía mas los activos ya "congelados". No?

Y de ahí supongo que tambien lo de que haya dicho Putin que no pensaba seguir suministrando gas "por caridad" (y que supongo que aquí significa "gratis"). No?


----------



## crocodile (31 Mar 2022)

Abjasia también tiene derecho a integrarse en la federación rusa mediante referéndum.

❗South Ossetia and Abkhazia have the right to hold a referendum and now is the right time to conduct all legal procedures, says Leonid Kalashnikov, Chairman of the State Duma Committee on CIS Affairs, Eurasian Integration and Relations with Compatriots.


----------



## Marchamaliano (31 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Abjasia también tiene derecho a integrarse en la federación rusa mediante referéndum.
> 
> ❗South Ossetia and Abkhazia have the right to hold a referendum and now is the right time to conduct all legal procedures, says Leonid Kalashnikov, Chairman of the State Duma Committee on CIS Affairs, Eurasian Integration and Relations with Compatriots.



La otan también dirá que es una invasión rusa.


----------



## Marchamaliano (31 Mar 2022)

Nuestros paconazis dan putopena.


----------



## crocodile (31 Mar 2022)

Abjasia también tiene derecho a integrarse en la federación rusa mediante referéndum.

❗South Ossetia and Abkhazia have the right to hold a referendum and now is the right time to conduct all legal procedures, says Leonid Kalashnikov, Chairman of the State Duma Committee on CIS Affairs, Eurasian Integration and Relations with Compatriots.


Marchamaliano dijo:


> La otan también dirá que es una invasión rusa.



Creo que se la pela a los Rusos.


----------



## Bimbo (31 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Abjasia también tiene derecho a integrarse en la federación rusa mediante referéndum.
> 
> ❗South Ossetia and Abkhazia have the right to hold a referendum and now is the right time to conduct all legal procedures, says Leonid Kalashnikov, Chairman of the State Duma Committee on CIS Affairs, Eurasian Integration and Relations with Compatriots.
> 
> Creo que se la pela a los Rusos.



Creo que debe anexionarse. Y transnitria tambien.


----------



## Marchamaliano (31 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Abjasia también tiene derecho a integrarse en la federación rusa mediante referéndum.
> 
> ❗South Ossetia and Abkhazia have the right to hold a referendum and now is the right time to conduct all legal procedures, says Leonid Kalashnikov, Chairman of the State Duma Committee on CIS Affairs, Eurasian Integration and Relations with Compatriots.
> 
> Creo que se la pela a los Rusos.



A los rusos ya se la pela todo. Han entrado en modo berserker. Operacion Bagration.


----------



## Subliminal& (31 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Nuestros paconazis dan putopena.



Iker será tironucable, ese día ha de llegar para todos


----------



## crocodile (31 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa hizo una serie de declaraciones importantes:

- Rusia pide a la ONU ya la OSCE que obliguen a Kyiv a cumplir con sus obligaciones humanitarias en Kharkov;

- El 31 de marzo, las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa abrirán un corredor de goma para la evacuación de ciudadanos de Mariupol a Zaporozhye;

- En los hospitales de Kharkiv, solo se trata al personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y militantes de la defensa territorial;

- La situación humanitaria más crítica se ha desarrollado en Kharkov;

- Los nacionalistas colocan equipos militares pesados en áreas residenciales de Kharkov;

— La SBU lleva a cabo arrestos masivos en Kharkiv;

- Desde el 2 de marzo, la Federación Rusa ha entregado 6.521,3 toneladas de carga humanitaria a Ucrania;

— Durante el día, 20.495 personas fueron evacuadas a Rusia desde las regiones de Ucrania, LPR y DPR;

- Los residentes de Kharkov están bloqueados en la ciudad;

- El 30 de marzo, Rusia abrió rutas humanitarias en Ucrania en cinco direcciones;

- Los nacionalistas de los "escuadrones voladores de la muerte" están bombardeando edificios residenciales en Kharkov.


----------



## Billy Ray (31 Mar 2022)

_Las estúpidas autoridades del Reino Unido, cuando le dieron a sabiendas #NLAW a los #Nazi|s de Ucrania, ¿realmente no anticiparon que estos últimos estarían disparando desde edificios residenciales, destruyendo sus propias ciudades, y manteniendo a los civiles como rehenes? Resulta que las #NLAW no están hechas para la guerra urbana.







_

No termino de entender bien, ¿quiere decir que al disparar desde dentro de una habitación los gases traseros del arma al ser disparada queman todo lo que hay dentro?.


----------



## Magick (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Al-paquia (31 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Joder, nadie publica esto?
> 
> _"Hoy, unos 300 soldados (en su mayoría de etnia osetiana) de la base militar rusa regresaron a Osetia del Sur por su propia voluntad, porque pensaron que los habían dado por muertos durante una operación especial en Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Campamento de verano organizado por putin


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (31 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Joder, nadie publica esto?
> 
> _"Hoy, unos 300 soldados (en su mayoría de etnia osetiana) de la base militar rusa regresaron a Osetia del Sur por su propia voluntad, porque pensaron que los habían dado por muertos durante una operación especial en Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Forma parte del plan.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (31 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Asusta un poco ver como disfrutan estos chechenos






Los putos mojamas siempre contradicen esta norma jaja, aman la guerra como los bebés los biberones.


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

Informan que el frente ruso en Kharkiv, también está colapsando.


La contraofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania avanza contra los invasores rusos alrededor de Kharkiv. Los rashists están siendo empujados hacia la frontera desde Derhachi y Rohan, y conducidos al sureste de la ciudad lejos de Chuhuiv.


----------



## Marchamaliano (31 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Las estúpidas autoridades del Reino Unido, cuando le dieron a sabiendas #NLAW a los #Nazi|s de Ucrania, ¿realmente no anticiparon que estos últimos estarían disparando desde edificios residenciales, destruyendo sus propias ciudades, y manteniendo a los civiles como rehenes? Resulta que las #NLAW no están hechas para la guerra urbana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mas bien revelan tu posición y un obus de 125mm te cae encima. Los neonazis son gilipollas, enésima confirmación.


----------



## Fauna iberica (31 Mar 2022)

**


----------



## fulcrum29smt (31 Mar 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


> A vosotros os tienen que meter en frigoríficos ya que vuestros hornos crematorios no dan a vasto.



Que si, que si, pero a Ucrania le quedan 4 días.


----------



## Salamandra (31 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Nota de prensa de la embajada de la Federación Rusa. Madrid.
> 
> ❗ #NotaDePrensa de la Embajada de Rusia en España
> 
> ...



El día que alguna de nuestras embajadas responda con esta clase, puede que empiece a tener menos verguenza.

Después de toda la mierda que han oído estos días de nuestros loros espoleados por los periodistas.
Pero han respondido como señores, los muertos no fueron quienes hoy ponen zancadillas.


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

Tremendo. ¿Está al alcance de los ucranianos?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (31 Mar 2022)

jej


----------



## Billy Ray (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (31 Mar 2022)

Llegan refuerzos de la Unión Europeda a Ucrania...


----------



## quinciri (31 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1006311



Pues sí, por aquí parece que puede haber bastante chicha. Sobre todo en el este, y segun otros mapas que yo he visto las posibilidades del Este llegan hasta el mismo mar de Azov, y a ambos lados.


----------



## Fígaro (31 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Espero que no llevaran gallinas robadas dentro del horno, pobrecillas si se queman.




Esperemos que los árboles de alrededor no hayan sufrido daños.

Güenos zambombazos, Vive Dios.


----------



## Magick (31 Mar 2022)

El ejército ucraniano dispuso un almacén de armas y municiones de la sinagoga.
El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha publicado fotografías que muestran el uso del edificio de la sinagoga en Uman como un lugar para almacenar armas y municiones, así como un punto de reunión para los militares.


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (31 Mar 2022)

Las retiradas de soldados rusos es parte del plan.


----------



## Fígaro (31 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Qué hay que hacer con gentuza putonazi de la Horda que invade un país europeo? :




A esta pobre le van a dar agujetas de tantas veces que se va a marcar BOOMS hasta que las ratas corran de vuelta hacia Rusia...


----------



## Marchamaliano (31 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> El ejército ucraniano dispuso un almacén de armas y municiones de la sinagoga.
> El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha publicado fotografías que muestran el uso del edificio de la sinagoga en Uman como un lugar para almacenar armas y municiones, así como un punto de reunión para los militares.



Han metido en escuelas y bibliotecas, esto es ya hasta una minucia.


----------



## Remequilox (31 Mar 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Hay que suponer entonces que los sucesivos pagos en euros y por el suministro de gas hubiesen engordado todavía mas los activos ya "congelados". No?
> 
> Y de ahí supongo que tambien lo de que haya dicho Putin que no pensaba seguir suministrando gas "por caridad" (y que supongo que aquí significa "gratis"). No?



Ese era el tema.
Parte de las reservas de divisas congeladas (las tenidas no en moneda a la vista, sino en pagarés a la vista), han sido descongeladas usadas para efectuar los abonos correspondientes de cupones de deuda pública, mediante la técnica del endoso.
Como están congeladas, pero no embargadas, existe libre transmisión de esos títulos. Rusia (el BCR, ha transferido -endosado- esos pagarés a la vista congelados a un tercero, banco comercial responsable de los pagos).
Pero claro, esto se puede acabar en cualquier momento, y al ritmo de pagos de cupones (poco), no da abasto para compensar con la entrada de nuevas divisas congeladas.
Si te pagan en algo que no te sirve para nada, o de casi nada, es como si no te pagan.
Si Europa ha aceptado pagar en euros enviables a Moscú (libres, por tanto), cap problema.

La jugada europea estaba bien pensada, me sigo quedando con todo lo que necesito, formalmente soy cumplidor y pago mis deudas, pero dejo a Rusia y su BCR, con el dilema de o hundir su moneda (emitiendo rublos contra divisa congelada) o hundir su economía (no emitiendo rublos).
La respuesta rusa ha sido mejor, sigo vendiendo lo que vendo, pero exijo cobrarlo en dinero de verdad, que pueda usar a mi conveniencia y necesidad. Si es necesario, prefiero cobrar directamente en rublos que no en divisa congelada. Pero si me pagas en divisa libre, seguimos como hasta ahora. Ni la estabilidad de la moneda ni la economía, por ahora están en riesgo.

Eso si, la medida, tal y como se proponía, ha causado inflación, desabastecimiento, acaparamiento, escasez, inquietud social.... Solo que no allí (en Rusia), sino más bien aquí (Euramérica).


----------



## Magick (31 Mar 2022)

Klaus Schwab dice que "sabemos que los sistemas energéticos globales, los sistemas alimentarios y las cadenas de suministro se verán profundamente afectados" en la Cumbre del Gobierno Mundial 2022.


----------



## Nico (31 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Informan que el frente ruso en Kharkiv, también está colapsando.
> 
> 
> La contraofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania avanza contra los invasores rusos alrededor de Kharkiv. Los rashists están siendo empujados hacia la frontera desde Derhachi y Rohan, y conducidos al sureste de la ciudad lejos de Chuhuiv.




Mira mami !!, aprendí a poner flechitas en el Paint !!


----------



## Marchamaliano (31 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Klaus Schwab dice que "sabemos que los sistemas energéticos globales, los sistemas alimentarios y las cadenas de suministro se verán profundamente afectados" en la Cumbre del Gobierno Mundial 2022.



El de sus putas mansiones no. Malnacido. A sus putas casas debería tirar los misiles Putin.


----------



## willbeend (31 Mar 2022)

UTOPIA, la mejor serie que recuerdo.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (31 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Rusia trae a la Tierra a dos cosmonautas rusos y a un astronauta estadounidense*
> 
> Una nave Soyuz que transporta a dos cosmonautas rusos y un astronauta estadounidense *ha abandonado este miércoles la Estación Espacial Internacional (ISS, por sus siglas en inglés) y debe aterrizar en Kazajistán por la tarde*, en un raro ejemplo de cooperación en medio de la crisis por Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Si llega a ser al revés, al ruso le dejan en Ia estación espacial o le acusan de espionaje una vez que aterrizan y directo a guantánamo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (31 Mar 2022)

Me gusta como suena


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## torque_200bc (31 Mar 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Esta parece que va a ser la batalla donde decida todo.



No entiendo como esas posiciones no se abandonaron hace semanas. Por muchas torpezas operacionales que pueda cometer el ejercito ruso su posicion estrategica en el este les da toda la ventaja.


----------



## pemebe (31 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Nota de prensa de la embajada de la Federación Rusa. Madrid.
> 
> ❗ #NotaDePrensa de la Embajada de Rusia en España
> 
> ...



Eso es indiferente.

El ayuntamiento tiene un reglamento de protocolo y ceremonial que han incumplido al decir que quitan la llave de oro de la villa.



https://decide.madrid.es/system/documents/attachments/000/002/663/original/86ce2fdebac0c49feaea2d7cccfc1297205842cf.pdf



*Artículo XXXIV . La Llave de Oro de Madrid se concederá a todos los Jefes de Estado extranjeros que visiten oficialmente el Ayuntamiento de Madrid.*

Da igual que sea lo que sea, haga lo que haga, no hay ninguna condición en el reglamento

De hecho la tenían:

Muamar el Gadafi (Libia)
Ali Abdallah Saleh (Yemen))
Erich Honecker, presidente del Consejo de Estado de la República Democrática Alemana).
Hu Jintao, presidente de China

Entre otros:





__





Anexo:Receptores de las llaves de la ciudad de Madrid - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





PD: Las condecoraciones me parecen una chorrada.


----------



## Nico (31 Mar 2022)

torque_200bc dijo:


> No entiendo como esas posiciones no se abandonaron hace semanas. Por muchas torpezas operacionales que pueda cometer el ejercito ruso su posicion estrategica en el este les da toda la ventaja.




¿Qué parte de *"la amenaza a Kiev y Odessa "congeló" las respectivas tropas ucranianas impidiendo que las mismas pudieran ser usadas como refuerzo de las fuerzas en el Sur y Donbass"* no terminaste de entender?  


Sin acritud.


----------



## magufone (31 Mar 2022)

Coincido contigo en eso: desde aqui no tenemos el mismo concepto que desde alli.
Y la propaganda no ayuda.


----------



## NEKRO (31 Mar 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> UTOPIA, la mejor serie que recuerdo.



La original inglesa, una obra de arte que cancelaron antes de tiempo. La americana, basura para ninis y millenials.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (31 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿Qué parte de *"la amenaza a Kiev y Odessa "congeló" las respectivas tropas ucranianas impidiendo que las mismas pudieran ser usadas como refuerzo de las fuerzas en el Sur y Donbass"* no terminaste de entender?
> 
> 
> Sin acritud.



Nico....El pobre no sabe lo que es " *fijar*" al enemigo...una táctica militar que utilizan los ejércitos que no tienen mayoría de combatientes sobre el terreno. Pero si ventaja táctica, estratégica o de material., Como es el caso de Rusia.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Señor X (31 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Mas bien revelan tu posición y un obus de 125mm te cae encima. Los neonazis son gilipollas, enésima confirmación.



Una de las pocas imágenes de la guerra, fue el intento de emboscada a una columna rusa con 3 T-72 y varios BMP. Dispararon dos NLAW, le dieron al T-72 que iba en cabeza (solo un impacto), y lo máximo que consiguieron fue que se prendieran los bidones de combustible auxiliares del blindado. Los otros dos T-72 se posicionaron hacia los emboscadores y los volaron.


----------



## willbeend (31 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> La original inglesa, una obra de arte que cancelaron antes de tiempo. La americana, basura para ninis y millenials.



Cuando vi la de amazon, me dio la impresion que la habian hecho para que cuando alguien oyera hablar sobre la serie Utopia y buscara por internet, se encontrara con esa basura y pensara... pues vaya mierda de serie de conspiranoicos


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Top5 (31 Mar 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Cuando vi la de amazon, me dio la impresion que la habian hecho para que cuando alguien oyera hablar sobre la serie Utopia y buscara por internet, se encontrara con esa basura y pensara... pues vaya mierda de serie de conspiranoicos



Es la misma táctica que Desafío Total, con la basura que metieron en este siglo XXI


----------



## Marchamaliano (31 Mar 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Una de las pocas imágenes de la guerra, fue el intento de emboscada a una columna rusa con 3 T-72 y varios BMP. Dispararon dos NLAW, le dieron al T-72 que iba en cabeza (solo un impacto), y lo máximo que consiguieron fue que se prendieran los bidones de combustible auxiliares del blindado. Los otros dos T-72 se posicionaron hacia los emboscadores y los volaron.



Me gustaria ver el vídreeoo


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (31 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Eso se desactiva fácil con un neumático de pala o camión haciéndolo rodar por encima , desde lejos,


----------



## Marchamaliano (31 Mar 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Cuando vi la de amazon, me dio la impresion que la habian hecho para que cuando alguien oyera hablar sobre la serie Utopia y buscara por internet, se encontrara con esa basura y pensara... pues vaya mierda de serie de conspiranoicos



Yo sólo he visto la nueva y me gustó. La antigua será díficil de ver.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (31 Mar 2022)

Psicopatía o estupidez típicamente rusa ?, ambas probablemente


----------



## willbeend (31 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Yo sólo he visto la nueva y me gustó. La antigua será díficil de ver.



Hold me the beer..., hasta hace poco estaba en youtube directamente las dos temporadas, ahora te las busco.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Zappa (31 Mar 2022)

No, mejor no la veas.
Quédate con el recuerdo de la inglesa original.
Créeme, si lo haces lo lamentarás.
Es patéticamente MALA comparada con la otra.


----------



## Señor X (31 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Me gustaria ver el vídreeoo


----------



## Zappa (31 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Yo sólo he visto la nueva y me gustó. La antigua será díficil de ver.





La tiene entera ese youtuber, aunque solo en inglés...


----------



## willbeend (31 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Yo sólo he visto la nueva y me gustó. La antigua será díficil de ver.



Sigue estando, empieza aqui con el primer capitulo y tienes el resto a mano. Las amarillas son la primera temporada y las verdes la segunda.


----------



## Marchamaliano (31 Mar 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Hold me the beer..., hasta hace poco estaba en youtube directamente las dos temporadas, ahora te las busco.



La encontré. Muchas gracias


----------



## Marchamaliano (31 Mar 2022)

Ése fragmento le ví. Los amos trazan renglones torcidos.


----------



## Marchamaliano (31 Mar 2022)

¿Pero este criminal sigue con el croma? Paconazi


----------



## NEKRO (31 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1006200



ES DE 2015


----------



## Abstenuto (31 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Joder, nadie publica esto?
> 
> _"Hoy, unos 300 soldados (en su mayoría de etnia osetiana) de la base militar rusa regresaron a Osetia del Sur por su propia voluntad, porque pensaron que los habían dado por muertos durante una operación especial en Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Parece fuente ucraniana

Война в Украине - солдаты из Южной Осетии отказались воевать и вернулись на родину (obozrevatel.com)


----------



## No al NOM (31 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> ¿Pero este criminal sigue con el croma? Paconazi



Si es croma. Se nota al segundo '1'


----------



## McRotor (31 Mar 2022)

y 1250km siendo generosos que los hubieran soltado en donetsk y no al norte de kiev.

Faltan los aliens...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Mar 2022)

ya, dentro de tres años con 1 rublo compraras los mismos miligramos de oro, cuando dentro de un mes los rusos no podrán comprar la mitad de azucar que hoy hajaja

esto señores es la SECTA DEL PALANGANATO



Alvin Red dijo:


> Rusia ha enseñado los dientes y ha ganado, parece que ha perdido pero si te fijas bien el acuerdo alcanzado asegura las divisas necesarias para pagar sus deudas, la fijación del rublo al oro es otro factor ya que lo estabiliza más y Rusia es uno de los máximos productores de oro.
> 
> Haberse mantenido en sus trece llevaba a un fortalecimiento del dólar, así el Euro no pierde categoría y el pase se lo lleva el dólar y la política de confiscación de cuentas que ha seguido USA, digamos que este hecho favorece a la UE y le avisa que vaya con cuidado.
> 
> ...


----------



## InigoMontoya (31 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Ha reventado el almacén de municiones rusos que está contiguo a esta base
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1005049
> 
> ...



*boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom*


----------



## INE (31 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Zelenski intervendrá el martes ante el Pleno del Congreso por videoconferencia*
> 
> La presidenta del Congreso, Meritxell Batet, ha anunciado este miércoles que el presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski,* se dirigirá el próximo martes por videoconferencia al Pleno de la Cámara* en un acto en el que también intervendrá el presidente del Gobierno, Pedo Sánchez.
> 
> Batet cursó la *invitación a mediados de mes a través de la Embajada de Ucrania en España *y la formularon todos los grupos parlamentarios representados en la sede de la soberanía popular. Desde entonces, Batet y la embajada han estado en permanente contacto hasta que se ha podido cerrar la fecha, que se ha confirmado este mismo martes.



Dios, qué patéticos y arrastrados somos, y todos
los partidos secundado la moción al unísono, como
con el covid. Son todos la misma basura.


----------



## McRotor (31 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> ¿Pero este criminal sigue con el croma? Paconazi



y cogiendo kilos...

el jodio se debe estar poniendo fino de Pączek y kremówka, como dure un par de meses más la estancia en Polonia en la proxima performance en vez de imitar a beyonce lo hara de queen lattifah


----------



## NPI (31 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> La original inglesa, una obra de arte que cancelaron antes de tiempo. La americana, basura para ninis y millenials.



Y encima terminaba la temporada 2 muy bien y con un comienzo de la temporada 3 glorioso, pero la cancelaron.


> El 9 de octubre de 2014, _Channel 4_ anunció la cancelación de la serie alegando que necesitaban espacio en la parrilla de programación para nuevas series.


----------



## apocalippsis (31 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Menos mal que no querían atacar a civiles..



¿Que putos bombardeos ves tu y el jilipollas del twett ? si fueran bombardeos serian boquetes hasta el fondo, otra cosa son petardos desde el nivel del suelo, CON COJONES.


----------



## Abstenuto (31 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Ya, pero donde crees que Gazprombank saca la magia de la conversión de euros a rublos?
> Puede tener cuentas de clientes en euros y rublos, y trastear con su mercado interno entre clientes propios. Pero eso solo da para pequeñas operaciones.
> El resto, las operaciones gordas, se realizan contra las cuentas de reservas/divisa de tu correspondiente banco central.
> Y hasta ahora, desde la época Yeltsin, una buena parte de los euros y dólares que finalmente acababan en el BCR, no acababan en Moscú, sino en cuentas corrientes que el BCR se vio obligado a tener abiertas sí o sí en los bancos centrales u otros bancos comerciales de occidente.
> ...



¿Y no puede Gazprombank enviar directamente los euros del BCR en Rusia y allí liberar rublos contra esos euros?


----------



## Subliminal& (31 Mar 2022)

INE dijo:


> Dios, qué patéticos y arrastrados somos, y todos
> los partidos secundado la moción al unísono, como
> con el covid. Son todos la misma basura.



para ese día toda españa ha visto las torturas, de un tipo que tiene 1,500 millones de euros por chupar a los yankes


----------



## clapham5 (31 Mar 2022)

BLA BLA BLA MIERDA DE GALLINA 
Este es el resumen informativo sobre la ultima ronda de negociaciones entre Ucrania ( o lo que va quedando de ella ) y Rusia 
La " letra pequena " del Acuerdo de " PAZ " entre Ucrania y Rusia no es tan pequena , mide exactamente 135 900 Km2 . Esa es la extension territorial de los 4 Oblasts + Crimea que Kiev tendra que ceder a Rusia 
En el peor de los escenarios posible para Rusia , Rusia obtendria la soberania legal sobre 135 900 Km2 de esos territorios 
Lugansk y Donesk ya son independientes de facto . Kerson es vital para la supervivencia de Crimea , por el tema de la cuenca hidrica . Una de las razones ocultas por las que la ofensiva rusa ha sido tan exitosa en el frente sur es porque Kerson SI era objetivo a tomar 
El segundo objetivo es Zaporize . El Oblast de Zaporize es vital para a ) asegurar el corredor terrestre entre Donbass / Rostov el Don y Crimea y ademas porque alberga la Central Nuclear de Zaporize con una capacidad de 5 700 MW 
Y ademas ...el levantamiento de las sanciones y el pago en rublos . 
Ucrania perderia 135 mil Km2 , pero conservaria 471 mil Km2 , que no esta mal . Tendria salida al mar y entraria en la UE 
Rusia ganaria 135 mil Km2 de facto y de iure , 11.7 millones de habitantes , el control del mar de Azov , el control de la Central Nuclear de Zaporize , de las minas y recursos de esos territorios y sobretodo se levantarian las sanciones . 
El Banco Central Ruso recuperaria sus divisas , los oligarcas sus yates , Rusia podria ir a Eurovision 
Ya sabeis que el clapham no esta de acuerdo con esto . 
Pero el Zar tiene ya sus anos y quiere que esto termine pronto para darle _ñaka ñaka _a la Kabayeva


----------



## apocalippsis (31 Mar 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> BLA BLA BLA MIERDA DE GALLINA
> Este es el resumen informativo sobre la ultima ronda de negociaciones entre Ucrania ( o lo que va quedando de ella ) y Rusia
> La " letra pequena " del Acuerdo de " PAZ " entre Ucrania y Rusia no es tan pequena , mide exactamente 135 900 Km2 . Esa es la extension territorial de los 4 Oblasts + Crimea que Kiev tendra que ceder a Rusia
> En el peor de los escenarios posible para Rusia , Rusia obtendria la soberania legal sobre 135 900 Km2 de esos territorios
> ...



Odesa va a caer sin discusion ninguna..........Jarkov y despues Odesa, creo que esta ultima sera con banderita blanca.


----------



## Peineto (31 Mar 2022)

Voy a ser Franco con ustedes.

En mi puta vida he visto gentuza como la que pulula por este hilo. Yo, que soy Franco, me cago en todos los supuestos fascistas de e


clapham5 dijo:


> BLA BLA BLA MIERDA DE GALLINA
> Este es el resumen informativo sobre la ultima ronda de negociaciones entre Ucrania ( o lo que va quedando de ella ) y Rusia
> ...




Ucrania va a desaparecer como país. Tito Putin va a dejar el mapa como estaba hace años, en 1920, con ligeros retoques cosméticos que, en parte serán del agrado de Hungría y Rumanía. Polonio come aparte. La Desunión Europea ha muerto, Breton también, el G X también, el petrodolor ha muerto, así como el mundo antiguo basado en la falsificación de moneda fiat gringa. Bienvenidos al nuevo mundo de la energía escasa y cocitable en ORO, ese reliquia bárbara pero atemporal y moderna. Buenas noches.


----------



## Homero+10 (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Nico (31 Mar 2022)

Te la hago sencilla. No sé qué buque o buques tenía EE.UU. en el Mar Negro, pero como no pueden ingresar otros buques de Guerra (Turquía está aplicando el Tratado que lo prohíbe mientras haya estado de Guerra), lo más seguro que el/los que estaba/n *ya se han quedado sin combustible.*

Normalmente EE.UU. rota naves (ingresan las permitidas, dan vueltas, salen a repostar e ingresan otras, etc.), pero como ahora no puede ingresar nuevas y la/s que estén no pueden repostar, forzosamente tiene que sacarlas y hasta que no termine el estado de guerra, no podrá ingresar otras nuevas.

Eso es todo.


----------



## raptors (31 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No hay oro en el mundo para poder funcionar hoy día. El poner el oro como patrón va a tener los mismos resultados que poner el bitcoin: Revalorización brutal del oro y resto de la economía deflacionaria. Un desastre.



Ahora resulta que cualquier idiota del teclado ya es experto en economía... acabáramos...!!


----------



## KocoLoko (31 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> ¿Pero este criminal sigue con el croma? Paconazi



Y yo me pregunto, como podemos saber si no es un multi del xokas?.


----------



## apocalippsis (31 Mar 2022)

Naaaaaa bombicas sueltas........


----------



## raptors (31 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Hasta el último neonazi y gilipollas que le mande la OTAN.



Esta posición... es justa la que quería rusia... y es la que tiene, gracias al payaso de zelensky


----------



## raptors (31 Mar 2022)

Y el 83% se queda corto...


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (31 Mar 2022)

no es nada impresionante es lo obvio en Siria fue igual la mayoría de la población se fue los civiles se desplazan por razones obvias se quedan y entran combatientes ese mapa ya es muy poco imposible para Putler Kharkov hasta el momento ha sido una masacre insana para sus fuerzas lata rusa ardiendo en todas y han perdido terreno los rusos ahí varios pequeños contraataques Ucranianos han sido exitosos. 

Tropaprorrusapakoñolademierda parece estar compuesta de puros tarados de mierda que solo spamean propaganda putleriana pareciera que nunca en su vida hubieran visto una wuerra creen que todo es fácil y simple la wuerra no es simple y fácil la wuerra es compleja cuerda de zoquetes la wuerra incluye una serie de factores políticos, diplomáticos, económicos, culturales y militares el que se desempeñe mejor en estos puntos es quien gana o pierde una wuerra puede durar años incluso décadas.


Si bien no es perfecto el mapa muestra algunas zonas perdidas por los rusos viene fase de estancamiento


Llegan voluntarios georgianos han aniquilado a un grupo de Dymitrys estos son efectivos en combate lo de ellos con los Putlerianos pareciera ser un asunto personal fecha indeterminada probablemente sea este mes Marzo Norte de Kiev varios muertos rusos y una lata abandonada intacta como ya es muy usual 


2 blindados ligeros Tgir y un T-72B3 destruidos parcialmente 29 3


Estos Dymitrys no joderán mas


----------



## Simo Hayha (31 Mar 2022)

Orcorruso desnazificado con las alhajas que ha ido robando durante la hoperación hespecial


----------



## raptors (31 Mar 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> Creo que debe anexionarse. Y transnitria tambien.



Trasnistria... donbasss... armenia... abjasia... adjaria... osetia....


----------



## Impresionante (31 Mar 2022)

. Rusia anuncia un alto al fuego y abre un corredor humanitario adicional para evacuar a los civiles de Mariúpol

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia han declarado desde las 10:00 (hora local) de este 31 de marzo un alto al fuego para evacuar a los civiles ucranianos y ciudadanos extranjeros de la ciudad de Mariúpol a Zaporozhie, reveló este miércoles el jefe del Centro Nacional de Gestión de la Defensa de Rusia, Mijaíl Mizíntsev.

Las fuerzas rusas abrirán también un nuevo corredor humanitario entre dichas urbes con un punto intermedio en la ciudad de Berdiansk. Está previsto que la operación humanitaria cuente con la participación de los representantes de la Oficina del Alto Comisionado de las Naciones Unidas para los Refugiados y el Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja.


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (31 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1004778



pero que mierda es esta compadre? y te llamas profe de insti para encima? jjojojo


----------



## coscorron (31 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Ese era el tema.
> Parte de las reservas de divisas congeladas (las tenidas no en moneda a la vista, sino en pagarés a la vista), han sido descongeladas usadas para efectuar los abonos correspondientes de cupones de deuda pública, mediante la técnica del endoso.
> Como están congeladas, pero no embargadas, existe libre transmisión de esos títulos. Rusia (el BCR, ha transferido -endosado- esos pagarés a la vista congelados a un tercero, banco comercial responsable de los pagos).
> Pero claro, esto se puede acabar en cualquier momento, y al ritmo de pagos de cupones (poco), no da abasto para compensar con la entrada de nuevas divisas congeladas.
> ...



Y estos son los post por lo que sigue mereciendo la pena entrar en burbuja... Y entonces como ha quedado al final el tema?? Por lo que se lee en la prensa Putin le ha ofrecido a Alemania un mecanismo para seguir pagando en euros pero a través de Gazprombank que no esta sujeto a sanciones y parece que a Scholz no le parece tampoco adecuado el mecanismo. Si no pagan en rublos y no aceptan pagar a Gazprombank lo que pretenden es seguir recibiendo gas y pagarlo en euros/dolares en divisas congeladas en la propia UE a las que el vendedor no puede acceder y para eso es mejor no vender. Ahora mismo entiendo que seguimos sin solución al problema y que la amenaza de cortes del suministro sigue siendo muy real.


----------



## Glokta (31 Mar 2022)

vaya sobrevalorados los ruskis, porque tienen nukes de la era sovietica que sino no tendrían relevancia alguna


----------



## mapachën (31 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Por lo visto si, pero de momento ninguna nación Occidental tiene ese tipo de misiles.



Misil Perkins, Estados Unidos de America, desde el año 75… es que de verdad… el hipersonico no es más que uno de los euromisiles de los 80 con carga no nuclear.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Magick (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (31 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Es lo que tiene tocar los cohones a tu barman:



Marruecos, Argelia, obviamente Libia nos odian al sur. Al oeste Portugal, y todo el puto continente que queda detrás. Al Norte, bueno... Queda el Este, que tienen sus propios problemas,. pero parece que Ken se lo está currando para conseguirlo.


----------



## Magick (31 Mar 2022)

1$=76 rublos


----------



## Mabuse (31 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


>



Teóricamente el peso de un coche o un todo terreno no las hacen saltar. Pero si pasan varios el mecanismo termina cediendo, y también se pueden trucar para que salten hasta con el peso de una persona.
Por otro lado, seguramente poner eso a la entrada de pueblos y aldeas ahorrara más de un atropello.


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (31 Mar 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> La original inglesa, una obra de arte que cancelaron antes de tiempo. La americana, basura para ninis y millenials.



Retiraron la inglesa y la reemplazaron por basura yanki. Quise verla de nuevo pero solo sale la yanki.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (31 Mar 2022)

Se trata del primer proyecto


----------



## crocodile (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (31 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Zelenski intervendrá el martes ante el Pleno del Congreso por videoconferencia*
> 
> La presidenta del Congreso, Meritxell Batet, ha anunciado este miércoles que el presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski,* se dirigirá el próximo martes por videoconferencia al Pleno de la Cámara* en un acto en el que también intervendrá el presidente del Gobierno, Pedo Sánchez.
> 
> Batet cursó la *invitación a mediados de mes a través de la Embajada de Ucrania en España *y la formularon todos los grupos parlamentarios representados en la sede de la soberanía popular. Desde entonces, Batet y la embajada han estado en permanente contacto hasta que se ha podido cerrar la fecha, que se ha confirmado este mismo martes.



Y nos reíamos de Rajoy, pero a la chita callando ha marcado tendencia el cabrón.


----------



## visaman (31 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Pero no ves que la duda ofende hombre?
> Si no tienen ni caminones ya y han gastado la mitad de los misiles como coño van a ir a por Dnipro y por Odesa, tu no sigues la actualidad mucho no?



coincido es la hora de reagruparse gastar pocos misiles mientras se repone el stock ,hacer un uso inteligente de la artillería con eso pueden ir a por Dnipro y por Odessa perfectamente pero a un ritmo mas lento demoliendo cacho cacho la resistencia, también deben dar algo de descanso alas unidades, el cansancio produce errores que salen caros.


----------



## Cui Bono (31 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Orcorruso desnazificado con las alhajas que ha ido robando durante la hoperación hespecial



Yo creo que está durmiendo la siesta. En cuanto se levante, en menos de una semana, entra triunfal en Kiev a por sus flores y pastelitos y en menos de un mes cantará un fado en Lisboa mientras se atiborra de pasteles de Bélem.


----------



## crocodile (31 Mar 2022)

Video sobre Donbass.

Descargadlo antes que lo censure OTANtube.


----------



## ferrys (31 Mar 2022)

Gaseoducto reventado en Karkhov. Ni rublos ni pollas. Problema solucionado.


----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2022)

Una fortaleza que antes o después tenía que caer


Artículo Original: Yulia Andrienko / Komsomolskaya Pravda “Voy al sur mañana”, explico a mi familia y al editor. Suena normal, como si fuera a ir a un resort. Sin embargo, quiere decir que, junto a…




slavyangrad.es











Una fortaleza que antes o después tenía que caer


31/03/2022

Artículo Original: Yulia Andrienko / Komsomolskaya Pravda 


“Voy al sur mañana”, explico a mi familia y al editor. Suena normal, como si fuera a ir a un resort. Sin embargo, quiere decir que, junto a los voluntaries, llevaremos ayuda humanitaria a las personas de Mariupol que han conseguido salir de ese infierno.

La localidad de Vinogradnoe, un suburbio de Mariupol, se extiende a lo largo de la costa, como otros muchos pueblos del mar de Azov. Pasamos por los bloques de cemento, esos en los que alguien ya ha corregido la inscripción “Gloria a Ucrania” del azul y amarillo a “Ajmat Sila” [de las fuerzas chechenas, que participan en la operación y están teniendo una gran repercusión mediática, aunque no son ellos los que encabezan el asalto-_Ed_]. En cuanto la RPD logró abrir un corredor humanitario desde Mariupol, ríos de refugiados han inundado este lugar. Antes había un par de miles de residentes y ahora más de diez mil pasan por aquí cada día.

Lo primero que nos sorprende en cuanto llegamos a Bezimennoe y la infinita cola de coches. Empecé a grabar un vídeo, pero mi brazo se cansó y la fila aún no había acabado. Con las lunas rotas, llenos hasta arriba, en ocasiones con la leyenda “Niños” y ondeando trapos blancos. Todos esperan en la fila para ser registrados, filtrados y después pasar a un campamento de refugiados o seguir adelante hasta donde sus familiares los acojan.

La fila a pie es aún más impresionante. Son personas que no tienen un coche y que han abandonado la ciudad por su cuenta. Personas agotadas, llenas de polvo y con niños o animales están en la cola. Alguien se viene abajo y se tumba ahí mismo, en el polvo de la cuneta. Hay montañas de basura a su alrededor.

“Mi marido está herido, ¿alguien puede ayudarle? Tiene una herida en la pierna y en el estómago. Está amarillento y no hay medicinas aquí”, nos dice una mujer que nos agarra la mano desesperada al identificarnos como caras nuevas que han llegado de la civilización. Prometemos llevar al hombre al hospital.

La segunda sorpresa es que hay voluntarios del ejército, rescatistas y psicólogos vistiendo idénticos chalecos y con distintivos en el pecho. En mi primer viaje, no había nada de eso salvo los militares del puesto de control y los refugiados. Esta vez, ya se ha desplegado una cocina de campaña en la que se alimenta a la población con estofado, té y galletas. Hay algunas señales de “Punto de evacuación” o “Registro de refugiados”. Incluso se puede ver a Cruz Roja.



Sin embargo, pese a todo, existe la sensación de que la República se está ahogando en refugiados. Su número aumenta cada día, todos necesitan atención médica, apoyo nutricional y un merecido descanso, pero en lugar de eso están esperando de pie incluso por la noche.

“Hemos salido del infierno gracias a los soldados de la PRD, nos ayudaron a salir. Antes de eso, los nazis lo impedían y disparaban a los civiles que intentaban salir de los sótanos”, esto es lo que todos en esta cola me cuentan. ¿Creerá el mundo estos testimonios o cerrará los ojos, como ha hecho con los ocho años destrucción de la República Popular de Donetsk?

Durante un mes, esta gente ha estado en sótanos, saliendo a por comida y agua y sus ojos están rojos y su piel negra. Escuchando los terribles testimonios, me doy cuenta de que han tenido suerte. En primer lugar, las tiendas estaban llenas y seguían teniendo comida. Había mucho que saquear. Pero no era saqueo, era la necesidad de supervivencia, porque no se llevaban aparatos tecnológicos o cosas de lujo sino leche y comida en lata. En segundo lugar, tenían nieve. “La recogíamos y llenábamos la bañera. Ha sido nuestra salvación. Al fin y al cabo, no hay agua en ninguna parte. Salí a por agua para mi familia, mi mujer y mi hijo de dos años y medio estaban esperando. Hacíamos cola y hubo un bombardeo. Perdí tres dedos y alrededor de veinte personas cayeron a mi lado”, cuenta Anton.

No hay comunicaciones y todos buscan a sus familiares con notas. Pero lo peor es que, en este caos, las personas se pierden. Anton también ha perdido a su familia. “Sacaron a las mujeres y los niños y los hombres iban andando. Ahora no sé dónde buscarles y no tengo a nadie a quién preguntar”, admite el hombre mientras se cuida las heridas de la mano.

La falta de comunicación es aún peor que la falta de comida. Cerca del centro de evacuación, en un panel, la gente ha tenido la idea de buscar a sus familiares dejándoles mensajes en papel. Es imposible leerlos sin llorar. “La familia Pavlov busca a sus padres”, “Niños, os esperaré en la dacha”, “Mamá y papá, nos marchamos de Mariupol, buscadnos en Kumov”. ¿Leerán estas líneas las personas a las que iban dirigidas?

Observo a un hombre sentado con una carretilla. En ella hay una pila de mantas bajo las que yace una mujer pálida con los ojos cerrados. Así es como este marido ha sacado a su esposa, enferma de cáncer, de Mariupol. Aquí, los sanitarios ponen a la mujer una inyección de calmantes y llaman a un coche que la lleve al hospital.

Ya de vuelta en Donetsk, me entero gracias a mis compatriotas que se dice que los refugiados de Mariupol que están siendo alojados en colegios de Donetsk se dedican a gritar “Gloria a Ucrania” a los residentes. Pero allí, entre quienes han salido del infierno no he conocido a nadie así. Si echan pestes de alguien, es solo de las autoridades de Mariupol, que desde los primeros días les dejó abandonados a su suerte, y de los nazis ucranianos, que han convertido la ciudad en una fortaleza que antes o después tenía que caer.

Mijaíl Sergeyevich Ilich, jefe de personal de la República Popular de Donetsk, nos reciba en el liberado Vinogradnoe. Se ríe diciendo que su nombre es otra cosa: Ilich acabó con el imperio zarista y Mijaíl Sergeyevich, con la Unión Soviética. Pero nuestro Ilich no acaba con nada. Al contrario, está al mando de todo: de dar de comer, agua, calefacción y también de los médicos, sobre los que le interrogamos con especial pasión.

Nos acercamos a él e inmediatamente detecta a un chico con un enorme moratón en el ojo. “¿De dónde viene eso? ¿Fue un proyectil? ¿Qué ha pasado? Vamos, hablemos”. Y no son solo palabras, entre los miles de refugiados puede haber nacionalistas ucranianos usando ropas de civil y documentos ajenos. Hay muchas historias sobre esto también.

“¿Cómo te voy a dejar ir allí? Es el distrito Azovstal, si eso significa algo para ti. Disparan por la calle. Aunque nuestra bandera esté ahí, eso no quiere decir que sea seguro”, convence Ilich a la voluntaria animalista Evgenia Mijailova, que ha llegado de Donetsk con toda una lista de direcciones en las que hay animales atrapados. Eso también existe. Pero es más común que residentes de Mariupol saquen a sus mascotas de entre los bombardeos. Incluso llevan pájaros y hámsteres enjaulados. No piensan qué harán con ellos en el campamento de refugiados, lo importante es salir.

Entre las personas que salen de Mariupol, me llama la atención una mujer en bata que se acaricia la barriga. Estará embarazada de, al menos, siete meses. “¿Puede que necesites ayuda? ¿Necesitas un lugar donde sentarte?”, le pregunto. “No pasa nada, gracias. No estoy embarazada, tengo un gato aquí”, contesta. “Teníamos cuatro gatos en nuestra casa, los hemos sacado a todos. Toda mi familia está _embarazada_. Nos calentamos mutuamente. Es todo lo que nos queda. No hay dónde volver”.

Algunos están de acuerdo con Evgenia y le dan sus animales para que los cuide, se intercambian el contacto y prometen recogerlos en cuanto encuentren un lugar donde vivir. Una señora mayor se acerca con un pitbull. La he visto antes en la cocina de campaña. “Chicas, tomad a Ira, es muy obediente. Ya no tenemos casa y no nos van a dejar llevarla con nosotros al campamento de refugiados”.

La perra entiende lo que pasa y grita. Volvemos a Donetsk con varios transportines de gatos, un viejo cocker tuerto, una caja de extrañas cacatúas chillando y la pobre Ira babeando. Su mundo, ese en el que tenía una anciana y amable dueña, ha desaparecido. A partir de ahora, lo que viene es desconocido.

Nos marchamos al caer el sol, con el mar haciendo bonitos juegos de luces en la ventana. La primavera por fin ha florecido y, como ocurre en Donbass, tas la nieve reina abruptamente el verano. Detrás quedan ríos de personas condenadas, el polvo negro de los incendios, que cubre todo en la zona, y Mariupol, a la que los nazis han convertido en una segunda Gernika.


----------



## NS 4 (31 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Odesa va a caer sin discusion ninguna..........Jarkov y despues Odesa, creo que esta ultima sera con banderita blanca.



Yo creo firmemente que Ucrania se queda sin salida al mar negro.


----------



## willbeend (31 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> 1$=76 rublos



Y bajando...


----------



## arriondas (31 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Y estos son los post por lo que sigue mereciendo la pena entrar en burbuja... Y entonces como ha quedado al final el tema?? Por lo que se lee en la prensa Putin le ha ofrecido a Alemania un mecanismo para seguir pagando en euros pero a través de Gazprombank que no esta sujeto a sanciones y parece que a Scholz no le parece tampoco adecuado el mecanismo. Si no pagan en rublos y no aceptan pagar a Gazprombank lo que pretenden es seguir recibiendo gas y pagarlo en euros/dolares en divisas congeladas en la propia UE a las que el vendedor no puede acceder y para eso es mejor no vender. Ahora mismo entiendo que seguimos sin solución al problema y que la amenaza de cortes del suministro sigue siendo muy real.



Lo que pretende hacer la UE es pagar el gas con esas divisas congeladas, lo que en la practica equivale a... que se lo regalen. A eso se refería Peskov cuando afirmó que no harán "obras de caridad".

Pero algunos CM, con esa noticia, quieren que creamos que Moscú se bajó los pantalones en este asunto. Y no es así, la situación está igual que antes, y como dices el corte es una posibilidad real.


----------



## mazuste (31 Mar 2022)

Magick dijo:


> 1$=76 rublos



"Alguienes" están comprando rublos a sacos...
Y todos los "hostiles" se llaman andanas?


----------



## visaman (31 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *EE. UU. analiza opciones para imponer más sanciones a Rusia por Ucrania: Casa Blanca*
> 21:34 || 30/03/2022



vamos que nos quieren empobrecer mas aun


----------



## visaman (31 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Joer .. Vosotros no habéis visto que la inflación en España ha sido el 9,8 % y en Rusia el 9,2 % ??? Somos muy tontos y nos merecemos lo que nos pase.



aquí en cuánto ven la oportunidad del beneficio por estafa les puede con ansia viva mismamente, en Rusia no se


----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Su-24 con nucleares ? Un combo raro, los rusos para acojonar mandan los Tu-160, *por ejemplo una vez apareció uno en Vizcaya *y fue interceptado por nuestros aviones. Pero el Su-24 es una antigualla aunque supongo que una bomba nuclear táctica puede llevar. Y supongo que no sobrevolaron Suecia y más bien andarían por cerca de Gotland, que a esa isla le tienen como cariño los rusos.




No recuerdo bien el asunto, pero creo recordar que llevaba 2 aparatos por detrás que no fueron detectados. En teoría él debía marcar los blancos para los otros.
Puede que fuera la “visita” de otro aparato.


----------



## Bishop (31 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Putin es tonto, nos lo cuenta el diario de Ignacio Escolar



No, no lo ponen de tonto. Lo ponen de lunático estilo Adolf. Cuando los generales no osaban decirle que las divisiones que movía sobre el mapa no existían. Es una burda manipulación. Pero burda, burda...


----------



## visaman (31 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Pues mas bien parece lo contrario pierden Europa (por supuesto Alemania, Ucrania y Rusia son los que mas pierden)..*.es un win-win de Chinos y Yanquis (NWO)*...ESO SI, puede que pierdan todo. Así que el juego se sabe como empieza, no como acaba.



no descarto una jugada económica china encubierta en los mercados para joder el dolar


----------



## Artedi (31 Mar 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Ucrania ha puesto en su constitución como prioridad entrar en la OTAN, esto no va de decir en Twitter tal o cual.....una de las peticiones rusas es redactar de nuevo esa constitución



Aquí tenemos al gallito de corral, avisado y todo, 10 días antes de la invasión rusa.


----------



## crocodile (31 Mar 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Yo creo firmemente que Ucrania se queda sin salida al mar negro.



Ojalá sea así


----------



## paconan (31 Mar 2022)

Gasoducto en Kharkiv en llamas.


----------



## cujo (31 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Su-24 con nucleares ? Un combo raro, los rusos para acojonar mandan los Tu-160, por ejemplo una vez apareció uno en Vizcaya y fue interceptado por nuestros aviones. Pero el Su-24 es una antigualla aunque supongo que una bomba nuclear táctica puede llevar. Y supongo que no sobrevolaron Suecia y más bien andarían por cerca de Gotland, que a esa isla le tienen como cariño los rusos.



Su 24 es el equivalente del f111 así q si puede llevarlas


----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Trabaja un mes entero viajando 60.000 kms, yendo a una reunión DIARIA, haciendo tres conferencias de prensa DIARIAS, leyendo 800 págias al día y durmiendo dos horas por noche y cuéntame cómo te queda la mirada.
> 
> El pobre tío este está gastando más energías que un soldado checheno operando en las calles de Mariupol... y debe pasar largamente los 60 años.




Tiene 72 años, 21 de marzo de 1950. Y a pesar de su apretada agenda encuentra tiempo para jugar al futbol.
Quería retirarse pero Putin le pidió que siguiera.


----------



## mazuste (31 Mar 2022)

*Cualquiera que repita el argumento de que "Ucrania no puede ser pro-nazi porque tiene un presidente judío" *
_*es una herramienta estúpida, según el líder nacionalista y miembro del Batallón Azov Dmytro Korchynsky. *_
* Odia a los judíos, pero cree que tener un "presidente judío" sirve para desviar las críticas.*


----------



## Von Rudel (31 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo que pretende hacer la UE es pagar el gas con esas divisas congeladas, lo que en la practica equivale a... que se lo regalen. A eso se refería Peskov cuando afirmó que no harán "obras de caridad".
> 
> Pero algunos CM, con esa noticia, quieren que creamos que Moscú se bajó los pantalones en este asunto. Y no es así, la situación está igual que antes, y como dices el corte es una posibilidad real.




El problema no es el corte de ahora.


El problema es el corte que vamos a tener cuando Rusia finalice los gaseoductos con China e India. En ese momento sera el fin de Europa, la energia va a ser tan cara que va a ser inviable competir economicamente. Eso lo saben los mercados, que no existe gas suficiente de otros paises para mantener la industria y energia de Europa barata. Y otros planes como carbon o nucleares aunque empiecen ahora no serían efectivos antes de que Rusia corte el grifo sino antes. 


Vamos camino al guano sino cambiamos el rumbo.


Hasta supongo que los oligarcar alemanes se levantaran y romperar el pacto que tuvieron los americanos para mantener su posicion tras la 2 GM y echarle la culpa solo a los nazis.


----------



## mazuste (31 Mar 2022)

*1/ El problema de Ucrania y de los ucranianos es su odio. El nazismo, la ideología nazi*
_* que apoyan la mayoría de los ucranianos y en la que se basa el Estado ucraniano,
es una ideología de misantropía. Cuando rebotaron en el Maidan en 2013 gritaron l
lamando a matar moscovitas con odio
2/ Declararon a Rusia, a los rusos y a la lengua rusa, su enemigo. Los ucranianos 
creían que Occidente debía cubrirlos de oro por ello. Al fin y al cabo, fueron ellos 
los que iniciaron la guerra con Rusia por Occidente. Sin embargo, no lo consiguieron. 
Occidente no aceptó
3/ en su sociedad y en lugar de oro, los llenaron de montañas de armas. Ahora que Rusia 
ha aceptado este desafío y ha iniciado una guerra contra Occidente por Ucrania, han huido 
a los países europeos y ya allí muestran su odio y desprecio
4/ por la gente que les ayuda. E incluso los ucranianos que se fueron a Rusia de la guerra *_
*provocada por ellos mismos...*
Victor, vicktop55 Z


----------



## paconan (31 Mar 2022)

Gazprom Bank no esta sancionado

*Alemania dice que Putin propone procedimiento para continuar los pagos de gas en euros*
Fuente: Xinhua

BERLIN, 30 mar (Xinhua) -- El presidente ruso Vladimir Putin dijo hoy miércoles al canciller alemán Olaf Scholz que los socios europeos pueden seguir pagando el gas ruso en euros, según un comunicado del gobierno alemán.

Durante una conversación telefónica, Putin dijo que los pagos se seguirán realizando en euros y se transferirán como de costumbre a Gazprombank y se convertirán en rublos.

Scholz no estuvo de acuerdo con el procedimiento propuesto por Putin durante la conversación, pero pidió información por escrito para comprender el procedimiento con mayor precisión, según el comunicado de la parte alemana.

La semana pasada, Rusia anunció que solo aceptaría pagos por importaciones de gas en rublos de "países hostiles". En respuesta, el Grupo de los Siete (G7) rechazó los pagos en rublos, citando razones de cumplimiento contractual.

El comunicado del miércoles destacó que aún se aplica el acuerdo del G7 sobre la realización de pagos en euros o dólares.

Más temprano el miércoles, Alemania anunció la primera etapa, o el nivel de alerta temprana, de su plan de emergencia de gas, diciendo que tiene "fines de precaución"






Germany says Putin proposes procedure to continue gas payments in euros


Germany says Putin proposes procedure to continue gas payments in euros-



english.news.cn


----------



## visaman (31 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Una muestra más de que NADIE va a tocar a los rusos



al leer la noticia el forero lowfour se echara al monte a vivir de la caza ilegal de renos


----------



## vil. (31 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ...Y no es así, *la situación está igual que antes*, y como dices el corte es una posibilidad real.



De igual nada... a ver, primero hay que confirmar que Alemania pagará el gas y lo pagará en euros y en el banco ruso, eso es importante, vital diría yo...

Si es así, la HISTORIA está bastante peor... y CUIDADIN degenera a lo que algunos ya PREVEIAMOS, guerra larga y financiada por europa, tanto para los UCRANIANOS, como para los RUSOS... una aberración si pensamos que no tenemos pasta ni para reestructurar una mierda-economia como la Ucraniana que convirtiese a esta en una potencia que atrayese los deseos tanto de rusos como de los habitantes de Crimea y que supusiese que estos se sintiesen claramente deseosos de estar en Ucrania... era sencillo, PERO NO HABIA PASTA...

Lo explico de manera sencilla... Rusia al entrar en guerra (lo mismo sucede cuando lo hace el Tio Sam) hace subir todo tipo de materias primas y POR TANTO en realidad la guerra a nivel económico le sale rentable. Para evitar esto el Tio Sam y Europa le inyectan sanciones, el intento es evitar ese desaguisado en el que Rusia sale bien parada con la guerra que inicia; pero, pero, pero... el problema es que el mercado energético, dada la demanda mundial es INELASTICO, con lo cual para iniciar tal partida, tendrías que haber hecho antes MUUUUUUUUCHOS deberes y... y... y... PUES NO ESTABAN HECHOS, con lo cual esta guerra es INVIABLE... 

Las sanciones para qué han servido, pues PARA NADA, simplemente han apuntalado la DESNUDEZ del rey... lo grave es que ahora hay que COMO SEA volver a lo de antes, ES DECIR, que se vea al rey vestido estando desnudo...

Que la gente no lo entiende... debería seguir las declaraciones de agentes financieros, mandatarios de países árabes, los chinos... PERO... SOBRE todo los mercados financieros y el Rublo en esos mercados...

Y qué están diciendo todos ellos A GRITOS:

_- BIDEN CALIENTA QUE SALES... venga chaval, ánimo que estás en momentos vitales perfectos para la maratón de juego..._

Lo dicen cachondeándose claro... y porqué, pues porque no les resulta creible la jugada que HAN MONTADO en Ucrania, es más les resulta un FAROL... y es tan farol que alguno ya está pensando en pirarse y sin disimulo manda al emperador a "tomar por culo" directamente, se llame este país India o se llame este país Indonesia... otros como Grecia reunen un consejo para estudiar qué hacer si, por si o si se da el caso de, que no es que, pero si...

Ahora parece ser que van a buscar nuevas fórmulas financieras de cómo hoder a Rusia... vuelvo a repetir lo que ya dije, EUROPA se juega su existencia y su credibilidad en este juego que HEMOS MONTADO... el Tio Sam en principio podía salir medio ileso, pero con la amenaza y en la práctica por las sanciones muchas naciones con grandes fondos nacionales ya están pensando en como salirse del juego y viendo que a Rusia no hay forma de hacerle nada Y APROVECHANDO la enorme debilidad en la que ha entrado el "viejo rey desnudo" debido a esta guerra y a la clara muestra de desafío por parte de otras naciones, se llamen estas China, se llamen Indonesia, se llamen India, pero no menos lo que hace Turquía, pues...

Rusia inició esta guerra contra Ucrania... ahora está casi Europa en peligro debido a esa guerra y allí al fondo se vislumbra el DOLAR... 

Lo más terrible de todo esto es que de esta alguien no va a salir bien parado...

"El viejo rey desnudo" a día de hoy imagino que ya sabe que o esto sale como él PENSABA que saldría o... o... y a día de hoy, yo no veo que esto esté sucediendo... y si es así, prorrusos, antirusos, proputinianos, antiputinianos, OCCIDENTALES todos estamos bien pero que muy bien hodidos... sólo nos queda rezar de que el "viejo rey desnudo" tenga un AS increible que se saque de la manga o de la chistera o que se invente haciendo trampas, lo mismo da, porque como no sea así...

Hay una palabra en todo esto que lo vale TODO, y que especialmente la gente que ataca la moneda fiduciaria no entiende:

CREDIBILIDAD.

Tú sé creible y entras en el mejor restaurante del mundo con arapos... que no te crean y ni con la cartera llena de billetes te sirven en una tasca de puerto...

El cambio dolar-rublo hoy indica que los MERCADOS FINANCIEROS... no yo, ni ningún forero, ni el Twiter, ni siquiera los mas mierda... no MERCADOS FINANCIEROS, que suelen estar más manipulados que esos MAS MIERDA, están diciendo lo que están diciendo...

¿Gusta, no gusta???... da igual... ES.


----------



## visaman (31 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Joder, me voy a hartar a follar, sin extranjeros por aquí.
> Qué verano se presenta!!!!



allí como se liga le preguntas el precio o como imagino le dices eso de, te invito a cenar


----------



## Proletario Blanco (31 Mar 2022)

Ruso de mierda y su botín.


----------



## visaman (31 Mar 2022)

''tonto es quien dice tonterias'' mama de forrest


----------



## Proletario Blanco (31 Mar 2022)

MARIUPOL RESISTE.

GLORIA A AZOV!!!


----------



## Proletario Blanco (31 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . Rusia ante el Consejo de Derechos Humanos de la ONU: Ucrania comete "atrocidades" contra los civiles con armas de Occidente



Que chistosas sois las putinas


----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2022)

__





Negotiations: a primer for Zone A residents | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is





Negociaciones: un manual básico para los residentes de la Zona A


(Trad. Google)
30/03/2022

por Andrei (The Saker)


De acuerdo, les voy a pedir que hagan un verdadero esfuerzo y, al menos por un tiempo, abandonen sus certezas y lo que creen que es una buena o mala manera de proseguir una guerra. En su lugar, voy a apelar a su sentido común.

Mucho antes de que comenzara la Operación Militar Especial Rusa (SMO) en Ucrania, pero siguiendo el ultimátum ruso, indiqué muchas veces que lo que Rusia estaría haciendo es lo siguiente: pedir negociaciones y si la otra parte las rechaza, Rusia aparecería. el “dial del dolor”, lentamente, paso a paso. Si la otra parte accedió a las negociaciones, pero luego las usó para estancarse y negociar de mala fe, la misma respuesta: Rusia subiría el nivel del dolor. Un poquito. Paso a paso.

¿Y hacer QUÉ exactamente a continuación?

*¿Cuál es el punto de encender el dial del dolor y permanecer en silencio?*

*El propósito del dial de dolor es convencer a tu enemigo de aceptar conversaciones sustantivas. Por el contrario, eso significa girar el dial del dolor SIN ofrecer charlas simplemente no tiene sentido .*

Sí, sí, lo sé, en la Zona A NO negociar con el enemigo es señal de hombría, virilidad, coraje, destreza y ser “Presidencial”. Lo que no impidió que Ubermacho Trump…… negociara con “Rocket Man” y luego terminara siendo totalmente jodido por él. Entonces, lo entiendo, cuando estás acostumbrado a los políticos estúpidos, no quieres negociaciones, o terminas con SNAFU como Biden diciéndole al 82º en Polonia sobre "estaremos allí" (¡eso es en Ucrania!).

Pero comprenda que los políticos rusos no son tan estúpidos como los suyos.

Y un país con diplomáticos inteligentes y bien formados no tiene por qué temer las conversaciones, todo lo contrario.

Lavrov vs Bliken: ¿entiendes lo que quiero decir?

A continuación, otro complejo de la Zona A: el objetivo de una guerra.

En la Zona A, las guerras se librarán para lograr la máxima destrucción de vidas e infraestructura. Eso es lo que Estados Unidos promete a sus enemigos “los bombardearemos hasta la edad de piedra” y eso es lo que le hizo el tío Shmuel a Irak. Solo para eventualmente perder esa guerra también (lo mismo para todas las otras guerras que Estados Unidos ha peleado desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial).

En la Zona B, la gente entiende que *el objetivo de una guerra es lograr un resultado político* .

Como Ho Chi Minh trató de explicar a sus homólogos ignorantes “ _puedes matar a diez de nuestros hombres por cada uno que matemos a los tuyos. Pero incluso con esas probabilidades, usted perderá y nosotros ganaremos_ ”.

El asesinato en masa "solo" logra muy poco y lo poco que logra nunca es duradero. ¡Y nadie se ve muy "presidencial" después de que le entreguen el trasero!

Para el Kremlin, esto es obvio: siempre hablas con alguien que valga la pena hablar con dos, especialmente si estas conversaciones aumentan tus posibilidades de: 

Pierde menos soldados
Pierde menos equipo
Mata a menos personas (en ambos lados)
Preservar la infraestructura civil
Obtenga una idea de cómo se siente y se siente su enemigo.
Demostrar a la opinión pública propia y extranjera que está utilizando la violencia solo como último recurso.
Solo aumentando lentamente el dolor en su dial de dolor, lo que hace que cada aumento sea más sensible
Ahorra inmensas sumas de dinero
Que alguien del otro lado firme una declaración de rendición
Permita que el país que derrotó se recupere más rápido y mejor. 
¿Qué hicieron los ignorantes estadounidenses en Irak? 

Primero lo bombardearon brutal y genocidamente (¡Madeleine Aldumb lo admitió abiertamente!)
Luego invadieron con la mentalidad de “¡matar! ¡matar! ¡matar! ".
Entonces declararon la victoria.
Luego se atascaron y fueron derrotados.
Luego, vergonzosamente tuvieron que correr con la cola metida entre las piernas. 
General Shamanov contra General Petraeus : ¿entiendes lo que quiero decir?

Ahora NO quiero que Rusia siga este sin duda "brillante" plan estadounidense.

Convertir a Ucrania en Irak NO es lo que Rusia quiere o necesita.

Por lo tanto, y especialmente para aquellos que tienen talento alternativo o que están realmente atrapados mentalmente en la Zona A:

*Rusia está haciendo lo absolutamente correcto al negociar y hablar con casi todo el mundo y con cualquiera* . El problema no es el hecho de las conversaciones, es la pésima forma en que los rusos (excelentes negociadores pero gente de relaciones públicas sub-patética) presentaron la información, lo que hicieron solo parcialmente, de manera bastante ambigua y con todas las caras equivocadas hablando.

El beneficio de este desastre de relaciones públicas fue una ola de ira y patriotismo que ahora es mucho mayor que al inicio de las operaciones de combate. ¡Hay una especie de referéndum informal en Rusia donde la gente vota con los pies para ir al centro de reclutamiento local y ser voluntario para el combate en Ucrania!

Ahora, el centro de gravedad de esta operación claramente va a ir al gran caldero que contiene dos calderos más en el Donbass.

Nadie sabe realmente cuántos soldados ucranianos quedan vivos allí, cuál es su estado y moral, y cuánto de sus profundas defensas aún se mantienen. Pero esto es lo que *sabemos* : 

Esta es la fuerza ucraniana más grande en todo el teatro de operaciones.
Todavía quedan AL MENOS varias DECENAS DE MIL soldados
Estas fueron las fuerzas mejor entrenadas y equipadas del ejército ucraniano.
La forma en que los nazis los organizaron es, más o menos, que en cada "brigada" ucraniana hay al menos un "batallón" nazi de _buena fe_ encargado de asegurarse de que nadie negocie con los rusos o, si lo hacen, que aquellos que lo hacen rápidamente ser despachado. 
En estas condiciones, un asalto directo de las fuerzas rusas siempre es una opción, han demostrado en Mariupol y Avdeevka que pueden hacerlo cuando sea necesario. Les recuerdo que durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial la Unión Soviética liberó 1.200 (¡mil doscientos!) Pueblos y ciudades de los ocupantes nazis. El ejército ruso sabe más sobre la guerra urbana que cualquier otro ejército del planeta, especialmente la guerra urbana moderna.

Pero sería INFINITAMENTE mejor convencer a estas fuerzas ucranianas (¡que están condenadas, y lo entienden!) de que se rindan y, para ese objetivo, ofrecerles algún tipo de "salida" que incluya algunas concesiones/recompensas tangibles para aquellas unidades que aceptará lo inevitable y se rendirá.

Lo mismo ocurre con las “grandes” negociaciones de alto nivel en Bielorrusia o Turquía. Esto es lo que Lavrov declaró hoy sobre estas conversaciones. La parte ucraniana acordó: 

No hay armas nucleares para Ucrania
Ninguna OTAN para Ucrania
Sin alianzas de ningún tipo y una Ucrania neutral
Renunciar a cualquier reclamación sobre Crimea y el Donbass 
Ahora bien, si no ve esto como concesiones importantes, tiene problemas con los que no puedo ayudarlo.

Solo diré que muchos propagandistas de Ukie inmediatamente descartaron todo como "falso" al igual que, aparentemente, "resucitaron / transportaron" a los dos soldados ucranianos que torturaron a los prisioneros de guerra rusos a un lugar en Kiev. La verdad es que son concesiones dolorosas y mayores. Por lo tanto, el desesperado Ukie (¡y, en realidad, EE. UU.!) necesita presentar CUALQUIER negociación como "5 minutos para la rendición total" por parte de los rusos: la realidad es demasiado terrible para que los líderes del Imperio de las Mentiras siquiera la contemplen, y mucho menos la admitan.

*Agregue a esto el "desarme" de Ucrania por parte de las fuerzas armadas rusas y verá que las cosas van fantásticamente bien, especialmente para una operación tan corta y RELATIVAMENTE pequeña y limitada. Al menos eso es cierto para el aspecto militar. Operaciones de información, por desgracia, no tanto :-( *

Finalmente, y como siempre, *les recuerdo que esto no es, repito, NO, sobre Ucrania.*

*Desarmar y desnazificar a Ucrania es solo un medio hacia un objetivo mucho más importante: la futura arquitectura de seguridad colectiva de una Europa posterior a la OTAN que, a su vez, es solo la piedra angular de toda la seguridad internacional* .

Entonces, *el objetivo NO es desnazificar Ucrania, ese es un medio para lograr el objetivo, el verdadero objetivo es desnazificar el planeta* .

Oh, ya sé, muy pocos, si es que hay alguno, en la Zona A verán eso como algo más que una hipérbole totalmente exagerada. ¿Por qué?

Es un bloqueo mental: la mayoría de la gente en la Zona A piensa en sí misma y en su país como algo "indispensable", pero están equivocados. Lejos de ser indispensables, necesitan ser reeducados permanentemente (¡durante varias generaciones!) y finalmente integrados en la Zona B como un país “normal”, moral y mentalmente cuerdo.

¡Esto, por cierto, también implica NEGOCIACIONES con los EE. UU., la OTAN y toda la Zona A!

¿Y si la Zona A no quiere negociar nada? ¡Correctomundo! Subes el nivel del dolor y vuelves a preguntar. Luego repita hasta que la Zona A acepte conversaciones.

Es así de simple, de verdad.

Mi último comentario será este: en este momento, los aspectos puramente militares del SMO están ocupando un segundo lugar frente al cataclismo económico que la Zona A provocó sobre sí misma (y sobre gran parte del mundo). ¡Los Eurolemmings, especialmente, están comenzando a descubrir lentamente la inmensa alegría y el privilegio de ser un miembro del _Reichsgau_ europeo del Imperio de las Mentiras que realmente es!

¿Qué puedo decir? Ellos TAN ricamente se merecen esto….

Y si todo lo anterior es solo propaganda putinista, por supuesto, envíe una carta al Estado Mayor ruso, solicite una reunión y explique a todos estos tontos cómo la guerra "a su manera" es mucho mejor que la guerra "a su manera". Comience por escuchar todas las victorias heroicas que su país ha ganado.

O aplicar a la CIA. ¡En realidad podrían contratarte! :JAJAJA:


----------



## visaman (31 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> De igual nada... a ver, primero hay que confirmar que Alemania pagará el gas y lo pagará en euros y en el banco ruso, eso es importante, vital diría yo...
> 
> Si es así, la HISTORIA está bastante peor... y CUIDADIN degenera a lo que algunos ya PREVEIAMOS, guerra larga y financiada por europa, tanto para los UCRANIANOS, como para los RUSOS... una aberración si pensamos que no tenemos pasta ni para reestructurar una mierda-economia como la Ucraniana que convirtiese a esta en una potencia que atrayese los deseos tanto de rusos como de los habitantes de Crimea y que supusiese que estos se sintiesen claramente deseosos de estar en Ucrania... era sencillo, PERO NO HABIA PASTA...
> 
> ...



y el único ganador es Chinaaaaaaaaaaa y lo sabes


----------



## Von Rudel (31 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> De igual nada... a ver, primero hay que confirmar que Alemania pagará el gas y lo pagará en euros y en el banco ruso, eso es importante, vital diría yo...
> 
> Si es así, la HISTORIA está bastante peor... y CUIDADIN degenera a lo que algunos ya PREVEIAMOS, guerra larga y financiada por europa, tanto para los UCRANIANOS, como para los RUSOS... una aberración si pensamos que no tenemos pasta ni para reestructurar una mierda-economia como la Ucraniana que convirtiese a esta en una potencia que atrayese los deseos tanto de rusos como de los habitantes de Crimea y que supusiese que estos se sintiesen claramente deseosos de estar en Ucrania... era sencillo, PERO NO HABIA PASTA...
> 
> ...




Estamos en una situación de cambio del ciclo desde la 2GM.


Llevamos desde hace 10 años diciendoles a los que nos suministran que en el 2030 a 2050 ya no les vamos a comprar petroleo porque contamina mucho y es muy malo. Y se ellos apartir de esas las van a pasar putas.


Para ahora cuando las tenemos crudas nosotros les exigimos que nos vendan mas.


Quien no quiera ver es que es un ciego.


----------



## visaman (31 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Bueno en realidad la inflación real en Moscú, no diré que en toda Rusia, porque lo desconozco, era ya de un 10% (la oficial era de un 5%).
> Ahora mismo ronda el 15% real aquí, supongo que la misma que en España, que obviamente no es de un 9,8% tampoco.



vaya lo siento eso te impedirá contratar una secretaria más guapa para que te alegre la vista y desestresar los ánimos


----------



## visaman (31 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Se acabó el acuerdo:
> 
> Zelensky volvió a insistir en que Ucrania luchará por Crimea y Donbass hasta el “último ucraniano”
> 
> El presidente de Ucrania emitió un nuevo discurso en el contexto de chromakey, que una vez más refutó las palabras de Medinsky y Lavrov que Kiev pueda reconocer Crimea y Donbas como rusos. Además, Zelensky subrayó que por cada metro de tierra separado de nuestro país en 1991, su gobierno luchará "hasta el último ucraniano".



el cromasky quiere que mueran todos y asi no reparte el dinero que listo


----------



## vil. (31 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Estamos en una situación de cambio del ciclo desde la 2GM.
> 
> 
> Llevamos desde hace 10 años diciendoles a los que nos suministran que en el 2030 a 2050 ya no les vamos a comprar petroleo porque contamina mucho y es muy malo. Y se ellos apartir de esas las van a pasar putas.
> ...



Es bastante más complejo que eso... en OCCIDENTE estamos en una guerra soterrada entre GLOBALISTAS (Biden) y NACIONALISTAS (Trump)... y es una guerra civil muy profunda y con impactos muy diversos, entre ellos la derroición de demanda en favor de otros, pongamos China, India o Indonesia...


----------



## Hubardo (31 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> y el único ganador es Chinaaaaaaaaaaa y lo sabes



Pase lo que pase China gana y Europa pierde. Si le sale lo de Novorussia , Rusia salvará los muebles. USA se queda con una EUropa empobrecida y cautiva. A corto plazo ganan, a largo ya están en decadencia.


----------



## visaman (31 Mar 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> SI es curioso, pero también lógico, porque está claro que los objetivos principales del ataque inicial fueron todos en el SUR (donde Rusia puso sus mejores tropas)
> 
> 1. Controlar completamente el Mar de Azov
> 2.- Conectar por tierra Crimea con Rusia
> ...



desde luego están aprendiendo y mucho la tropas rusas lo que les servirá para ulteriores conflictos e invadir Europa porque no si usa se desintegra por caída de dólar.

eso si una cosa se ha demostrado el material americano salvo excepciones que las hay es una puta mierda


----------



## vil. (31 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> y el único ganador es Chinaaaaaaaaaaa y lo sabes



hodido mundo económico...

El odiado Tio Sam es un cliente final para todos... a cambio de su estatus finaciero a día de hoy sus ciudadanos viven en su mayoría en un Wall-Mart... y gracias a ello los ciudadanos chinos viven en Disney... 

¿Va China a querer que sus ciudadanos sean los del Wall-Mart??...


----------



## Seronoser (31 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *El 83% de los rusos apoya a Putin, según una encuesta*
> 
> Un *83% de los rusos apoya* al presidente de Rusia, *Vladimir Putin*, según los resultados de una encuesta realizada por el Centro Levada, organización independiente de investigación sociológica de Rusia.



Yo tengo algún amigo que no estaba muy de acuerdo con la operación militar, y ahora la apoya fervientemente.
Ha debido pasar de un 70 de apoyo a un 80 o más. 
La rusofobia siempre une a los rusos.


----------



## No al NOM (31 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Y nos reíamos de Rajoy, pero a la chita callando ha marcado tendencia el cabrón.



Que va, hoy sale en el Congreso de Holanda es un pringao y va a dar la chapa y los otros a aplaudir


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 Mar 2022)

P.L. News

*Soldiers Collect Civilians After Shelling Attack on Mariupol Frontline*


----------



## Aurkitu (31 Mar 2022)

Lo que tendría que tener de buen gestor, liderazgo, y estadista, lo tiene de actor; es bueno el cabrón. Que planta, que cara, ni se inmuta ante las sandeces que dice. Son actores bien pagados y son conscientes para lo que están: Mentir sin ninguna vergüenza, y como recompensa ellos no pasarán penurias. Los perros del capital.


----------



## computer_malfuction (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## computer_malfuction (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## visaman (31 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Sacarte el carnet de conducir siempre ha sido más difícil en países del este.



el minado indiscriminado de bitcoins hace mucho daño


----------



## aserejee (31 Mar 2022)

mientras la prensa de desvive por poner a putin y su entorno de ineptos el primer inútil de la nato cae. 

Éric vidaud, patron de la inteligencia militar francesa es relevado de su puesto.









Guerre en Ukraine: l'état-major limoge le patron de la direction du renseignement militaire


Le général Éric Vidaud semble avoir payé les atermoiements des services français face à la volonté de Moscou d'envahir l'Ukraine, en dépit des alertes diffusées par leurs homologues américains.




www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## pgas (31 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Te la hago sencilla. No sé qué buque o buques tenía EE.UU. en el Mar Negro, pero como no pueden ingresar otros buques de Guerra (Turquía está aplicando el Tratado que lo prohíbe mientras haya estado de Guerra), lo más seguro que el/los que estaba/n *ya se han quedado sin combustible.*
> 
> Normalmente EE.UU. rota naves (ingresan las permitidas, dan vueltas, salen a repostar e ingresan otras, etc.), pero como ahora no puede ingresar nuevas y la/s que estén no pueden repostar, forzosamente tiene que sacarlas y hasta que no termine el estado de guerra, no podrá ingresar otras nuevas.
> 
> Eso es todo.



_



aplicando el Tratado que lo prohíbe mientras haya estado de Guerra

Hacer clic para expandir...


_no existe esa prohibición, pero la convención de Montreux sí permite a Turquia cerrar el estrecho en tiempo de guerra. Lo que sí se aplica en cualquier tiempo y situación es una restricción de 21 días de estancia máxima en el Mar Negro para los buques de guerra de paises no ribereños 

_Se permitió a Turquía poder cerrar los Estrechos a cualquier navío militar durante tiempos de guerra o cuando el país estuviera bajo amenaza de agresión; además, también se le concedió la posibilidad de rechazar el tránsito de buques mercantes que perteneciesen a países que estuvieran en guerra contra Turquía. La Convención recoge un gran número de restricciones concretas sobre las características de los buques de guerra que tienen la libertad de tránsito por los Estrechos. Los buques militares de países que no sean ribereños del Mar Negro deberán tener un desplazamiento inferior a las 15.000 toneladas. No se permite que más de nueve buques de guerra de países no ribereños, con un desplazamiento conjunto de no más de 30.000 toneladas, se encuentren simultáneamente atravesando los Estrechos. Además los buques de guerra de estos países tienen limitada su presencia en el Mar Negro por un máximo de 21 días._


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 Mar 2022)

Ya ha empezado

*La batalla por Donbass: la intensidad del fuego aumentó en 5-6 veces*
Hoy, 09:47
0

*Actualmente, se están realizando los preparativos para la batalla por el Donbass. Debería convertirse no solo en la más grandiosa durante la realización de la operación militar especial rusa en territorio ucraniano, sino también en la batalla más grande en la historia moderna de la humanida*d 

El régimen de Kiev está concentrando reservas de todo el país en la sufrida región. Los cañonazos de artillería no se detienen durante días y los drones cuelgan literalmente del cielo. La intensidad del fuego aumentó en 5-6 veces. Se avecinan duelos de artillería de cañón.

Pero el mayor peligro lo representan las baterías de mortero móviles y MLRS "Grad" de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Para las municiones para la artillería de cohetes ucraniana, deberá decir un "gracias" por separado a los estadounidenses y polacos.

Los restos de sus aviones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania también fueron trasladados al Donbass. Los aviones de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania están tratando de atacar las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa y la Milicia Popular de la RPD y LPR, a pesar de la superioridad de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas en el aire. Los sistemas de defensa aérea de ambos lados no se detienen y funcionan casi continuamente. Esto es especialmente notable por la noche.

Los recursos de monitoreo que rastrean lo que está sucediendo notan que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania aún no han sufrido tales pérdidas que romperían su voluntad de resistir. Por lo tanto, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF están aumentando su impacto de fuego sobre el enemigo.


----------



## computer_malfuction (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (31 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ya ha empezado
> 
> *La batalla por Donbass: la intensidad del fuego aumentó en 5-6 veces*
> Hoy, 09:47
> ...




Cómo cojones va a tener aviones Ucrania en el Donbass?

Si es así, el grado de inutilidad ruso ya sería APOTEÓSICO.


----------



## frangelico (31 Mar 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> De lo más imparcial de YouTube, totalmente recomendable.





cujo dijo:


> Su 24 es el equivalente del f111 así q si puede llevarlas



Sí, puede llevarlas porque también un F-16 puede, lo raro es que usen esa amenaza en lugar de un bombardero grande más imponente. Quizá es su forma, una amenaza sutil, y en el su-24 se verán desde fuerzas bombas y en un bombardero grande van en la bodega.


----------



## Fígaro (31 Mar 2022)

El hermano cabreado de Josemi cada día tiene peor cara.

No le queda nada...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Mar 2022)

El desempleo se ceba con el colectivo transexual en España


Es el grupo con mayor tasa de paro dentro de la comunidad LGTBI, alcanzando un 80% El 42% afirma sentirse discriminado durante su búsqueda de empleo o en su entorno laboral




cincodias.elpais.com


----------



## visaman (31 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> El día que alguna de nuestras embajadas responda con esta clase, puede que empiece a tener menos verguenza.
> 
> Después de toda la mierda que han oído estos días de nuestros loros espoleados por los periodistas.
> Pero han respondido como señores, los muertos no fueron quienes hoy ponen zancadillas.



les faltan toneladas de kulturny a nuestros diplomáticos


----------



## Seronoser (31 Mar 2022)

Y el rublo ya en 83.


----------



## Seronoser (31 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> allí como se liga le preguntas el precio o como imagino le dices eso de, te invito a cenar



Si es rusa, siempre a cenar y a hablar de arte, Historia o Música.
Si es bielorrusa, ucraniana, moldava, la invitas a un café y listo.


----------



## Burbujo II (31 Mar 2022)

*Rusia evacúa a unos 300 soldados con altas dosis de radiactividad por atrincherarse en el "bosque rojo" de Chernóbil*


----------



## risto mejido (31 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



ahi van a escapar todos los combatientes, no?


----------



## Seronoser (31 Mar 2022)

He dejado una encuesta en el principal, sobre el próximo discurso de Zelensky en el Congreso.
Podéis votar!

Pregunta: - Farlopensky va a hablar via skype desde Polonia, en el Congreso de los Diputados.


----------



## Aurkitu (31 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Ahora, se les nota preocupados. ¿Los llamarán los _Azovbus_? De ahí no debe salir ni Dios sin antes chequearlo.


----------



## Nicors (31 Mar 2022)

La razón pública reseña del comandante del Regimiento Azov.

*Denis Projipenko

El pasado 19 de marzo, el presidente Volodymyr Zelensky otorgaba el título de Héroe de Ucrania “a los comandantes de dos unidades militares que continúan la heroica defensa de Mariupol: El coronel Volodymyr Baranyuk, la 36.a Brigada de Infantería Naval que lleva el nombre del Contralmirante Mykhail Bilinsky de la ZSU Navy, y al comandante Denis Projipenko, amigo de “Redisovard”, el Regimiento de la Guardia Nacional”.









Así es el comandante Denis Projipenko, el ultra del Dínamo de Kiev que dirige el batallón Azov en Mariupol


El legendario comandante del regimiento “A” y líder ultra se ha convertido en un héroe de la resistencia, mientras los rumores sobre si está vivo o muerto corren como la pólvora en redes sociales




www.larazon.es




*


----------



## Michael_Knight (31 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Pues el otro día había aquí un gilipollas follarrusos que decía que no estaba destruida, sólo dañada pero totalmente reparable. Siento no recordar el nombre del personaje, pero, bueno, podría ser cualquiera de todas las putinas que pululan por aquí últimamente que parece que han salido de debajo de las piedras.


----------



## kelden (31 Mar 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Lo que tendría que tener de buen gestor, liderazgo, y estadista, lo tiene de actor; es bueno el cabrón. Que planta, que cara, ni se inmuta ante las sandeces que dice. Son actores bien pagados y son conscientes para lo que están: Mentir sin ninguna vergüenza, y como recompensa ellos no pasarán penurias. Los perros del capital.



Me parece que no entendeis el sistema.

España es como una ganadería. Tiene dueños, pastores y capataces y ganao. El ganao periódicamente elige a los capataces, pero los dueños son intocables. La ganadería tiene alianzas estratégicas con otras ganaderías vecinas y, salvo decisión del dueño, son inamovibles. Ningún capataz tiene poder para cambiar éso. Mucho menos el ganao. El ganao, dentro de un orden, puede elegir a sus capataces y depende de la elección las condiciones del ganao variarán. Qué cabe esperar de los capataces? Te pongo ejemplos:

.- Capataz Yolanda Díaz: Te va a echar un poco más de pienso y vas a trabajar más cómodamente. Va a tener el corral limpio y vas a tener veterinario. El rebaño tiene vidilla para una cierta libertad individual: follas con quien quieres, da igual el sexo, y cosillas así.
.- Pedro Sánchez: La ración disminuye algo, te van a apretar más en el trabajo y vas a tener el corral un poco más guarro. Tampoco se van a meter mucho en tu vida.
.- Feijo: Empiezan a deteriorarse seriamente las condiciones de vida del ganao. Se trabaja más por menos pienso. La mierda abunda en el corral y el veterinario es caro. A nivel individual se empiezan a meter en cosas que no son asunto suyo,pero sin exagerar.
.- Abascal: Explotación del ganao a saco. Mucho curro y poca comida. Corral lleno de mierda y no hay veterinario. Para canalizar el descontento se incentiva la división del ganao entre buenos y malos, alentando las agresiones de los buenos hacia los malos. Se empiezan a ver ovejicas atadas a las farolas. Intrusión total en la vida de las ovejicas.

Los capataces dan de si lo que dan de si. No les pidas que hagan cosas que solo pueden hacer los dueños. Ellos están solo para que la explotación ganadera les resulte rentable a los dueños.

Evidentemente al dueño le interesan más 3 y 4 que 1 y 2. Lo ideal es ir cambiando entre el 2 y 3 y viceversa. Cuanto más pienso de el capataz y más limpio tenga el corral, menos le interesa al dueño (los beneficios se reducen). Pero tampoco puede apretar en exceso o el ganao se rebela. Cualqueir capataz que ponga en tela de jucio la propiedad del garito, o que encarezca el mantenimento y empeore la cuenta de resultado, va a ser perseguido y sufrirá campañas de desprestigio pagadas por los dueños. Si algún día uno de esos fuera elegido capataz y cuestionara la propiedad del cortijo, los dueños no dudarían en desatar los infiernos sobre el ganao.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (31 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



El 90% dice el amigo. Y ni se inmuta.


----------



## mazuste (31 Mar 2022)

Si este acuerdo de pago con el banco gazprom sale adelante, es básicamente una trampa
de Rusia y Alemania contra us-uk. La cuestión es lo que hará el banco con esos euros. 
Si no se ve obstaculizado, tanto Rusia como Alemania consiguen lo que necesitan.

Es bueno porque Alemania no rompe las sanciones, Rusia consigue rublos con la venta
de gas y tiene euros para pagar lo que haga falta. Pero todo esto habrá que ver para creer.


----------



## Aurkitu (31 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ya ha empezado
> 
> *La batalla por Donbass: la intensidad del fuego aumentó en 5-6 veces*
> Hoy, 09:47
> ...



Siento decirlo, pero satélites y unas cuantas termobáricas. Aunque en el fondo siento lástima por el que pueda estar ahí, contra su voluntad, y con un fúsil apuntándole a la espalda. Que no serán pocos.


----------



## ProfeInsti (31 Mar 2022)

* Según EEUU, Rusia reduce sus Tropas un 20% en Kiev.
* Rusia evacúa a unos 300 soldados con altas dosis radiactivas.
* Putin se siente engañado por la cúpula militar.
* Siguen llegando a Uckrania, 1.000 mercenarios y 800 sirios.
* Todas las comunicaciones de Rusia son interceptadas por EEUU.
* El Alcalde Chernigov dice que han aumentado los ataques.
* El gran objetivo es el Donbass. Aumentan los combates.


----------



## visaman (31 Mar 2022)

es el momento 

es el lugar

de que pongáis foto de una chica sexi

pa desestresar


----------



## risto mejido (31 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Si este acuerdo de pago con el banco gazprom sale adelante, es básicamente una trampa
> de Rusia y Alemania contra us-uk. La cuestión es lo que hará el banco con esos euros.
> Si no se ve obstaculizado, tanto Rusia como Alemania consiguen lo que necesitan.
> 
> ...



joder, debo ser corto de entendederas, porque yo veo que si hacen eso es una bajada de pantalones de putin increible, debia ser firme y llegar hasta el final, es mas, le diria. alemania que paises no amigos paguen en rublos, y paises que den armas a los ucranianos, que paguen en oro fisico si o si , con dos cojones
pienso que se estan riendo en la cara de putin


----------



## BikeroII (31 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Si este acuerdo de pago con el banco gazprom sale adelante, es básicamente una trampa
> de Rusia y Alemania contra us-uk. La cuestión es lo que hará el banco con esos euros.
> Si no se ve obstaculizado, tanto Rusia como Alemania consiguen lo que necesitan.
> 
> ...



Cuidado EEUU ve un ataque a sus papelitos de colores y no lo va permitir. O Dolares o caos. Asi lo veo yo. Si es el principio del final del dinero fiat, no descarto una esalada en el conflicto para no llegar a acuerdos con un ataque de falsa bandera. El fin del dolar como moneda fiat hace que EEUU se convierta en pais inviable. Con una deuda infinita y un gasto militar, del que siempre ha sacado plusvalias que va ser imposible de mantener.


----------



## amcxxl (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Guzmán de Berga (31 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> es el momento
> 
> es el lugar
> 
> ...


----------



## amcxxl (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Teuro (31 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Joer .. Vosotros no habéis visto que la inflación en España ha sido el 9,8 % y en Rusia el 9,2 % ??? Somos muy tontos y nos merecemos lo que nos pase.



Lo que hay es mucho listo en España que acaba de descubrir que puede aumentar beneficios con el simple hecho de subir precios. Se creerán que son genios y cómo será posible que no se le haya ocurrido hacerlo antes, y lo que es más raro, cómo no se le ha ocurrido eso nunca a nadie en el resto del mundo.


----------



## Billy Ray (31 Mar 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Eso se desactiva fácil con un neumático de pala o camión haciéndolo rodar por encima , desde lejos,



Si, pero dejas un cráter intransitable.


----------



## Bishop (31 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Kadyrov, otra vez "en Ucrania". Ahora captura un vehículo.



Eso no es que sea viejo, es del paleolítico.

Pero si él mismo (bueno, el que le lleva las mierdas de internet) publicó el vídeo completo donde se ve que está en su choza sin ningún género de dudas.



Burda propaganda negra. Y mal hecha.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## coscorron (31 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo que hay es mucho listo en España que acaba de descubrir que puede aumentar beneficios con el simple hecho de subir precios. Se creerán que son genios y cómo será posible que no se le haya ocurrido hacerlo antes, y lo que es más raro, cómo no se le ha ocurrido eso nunca a nadie en el resto del mundo.



Creo que pronto descubrirán a que lleva el tema ...

España es el país de Europa donde más cayó el consumo en 2021

Vamos directos a una recesión y el gobierno de Antonio no puede hacer nada porque no tiene con que y depende al 100 % de Europa para todo .. Es la diferencia entre tener unas cuentas saneadas y ser el país más deficitario de la UE ... Que cuando llegan mal dadas siempre estas con una mano delante y otra detras ... Eso si, que no falte para las del genaro ni para el catalán en la escuela ...


----------



## Billy Ray (31 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> La razón pública reseña del comandante del Regimiento Azov.
> 
> *Denis Projipenko
> 
> ...



A título postumo...


----------



## Arraki (31 Mar 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Eso no es que sea viejo, es del paleolítico.
> 
> Pero si él mismo (bueno, el que le lleva las mierdas de internet) publicó el vídeo completo donde se ve que está en su choza sin ningún género de dudas.
> 
> ...



Deberían cambiarse el nombre a CIAnimus porque si a estas alturas engañan a alguien es para hacérselo mirar


----------



## Nicors (31 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> A título postumo...



Fuentes tus cojones.


----------



## Billy Ray (31 Mar 2022)

Sin comentarios...

P.D: Si me ven dar zanqueos inverosímiles a comentarios de este tuit, que no se extrañe nadie.


----------



## computer_malfuction (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (31 Mar 2022)

Ambos tuits referidos al comentario de Olona.


----------



## Teuro (31 Mar 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Ahora resulta que cualquier idiota del teclado ya es experto en economía... acabáramos...!!



Ya he tenido demasiada paciencia con este troll/manipulador/desinformador/agitador/insultador y probable agente ruso (o de RT o similares) que curiosamente se dio de alta el 28 de febrero. Al ignore.

PD: También podría ser un esbirro de Calopez para darle vidilla al foro.


----------



## Teuro (31 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Estamos en una situación de cambio del ciclo desde la 2GM.
> 
> 
> Llevamos desde hace 10 años diciendoles a los que nos suministran que en el 2030 a 2050 ya no les vamos a comprar petroleo porque contamina mucho y es muy malo. Y se ellos apartir de esas las van a pasar putas.
> ...



La economía y política actual ya ha dictado que hay que consumir menos petróleo y debe cambiarse por fuentes de energía alternativas. El cómo se va a hacer es la cuestión, esto lo único que hace es acelerar lo que iba a ocurrir de todas formas en los próximos años. En cierto modo lo que hacen los productores es lo lógico, si no me vas a comprar en el futuro págalo más caro ahora.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (31 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Sin comentarios...
> 
> P.D: Si me ven dar zanqueos inverosímiles a comentarios de este tuit, que no se extrañe nadie.



Increible por que?

En serio no sabiais que BOCS es lo mas anglosionista que hay en Hijpanistan? Solo les falta tener la sede en la City de Londres, para ahorrarse el dinero en faxes.

Quien os creeis que es el chico de la OTAN y los wahabis por aqui? Pablito Iglesias?


----------



## Billy Ray (31 Mar 2022)

_Mi opinión: no hay posibilidad de un bolsillo en un área tan grande con 40k dentro. Necesitas al menos 80-90k unidades para atraparlo. Si el frente se derrumba, se retiran en una segunda línea. 

_

En los mapas es todo muy fácil, yo soy escéptico.


----------



## Teuro (31 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



"Multipolar" dice el menda, justo, justo lo que está pensando China ...


----------



## manodura79 (31 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Gaseoducto reventado en Karkhov. Ni rublos ni pollas. Problema solucionado.



Si es cierto ya tardaban. Bueno, solo han tardado un mes. 

Enviado desde mi RNE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Teuro (31 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Es lo que tiene rodearse de gente acojonada que no es capaz de contradecir al amado líder delante de él sin mearse encima. Que al final solo oye lo que quiere oir. Aunque por otro lado es algo muy "humano".


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Mar 2022)

La Cruz Roja Internacional calificó las falsas acusaciones de la parte ucraniana en la evacuación forzada de personas a Rusia y pidió que se respeten las actividades humanitarias neutrales.


----------



## visaman (31 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Creo que pronto descubrirán a que lleva el tema ...
> 
> España es el país de Europa donde más cayó el consumo en 2021
> 
> Vamos directos a una recesión y el gobierno de Antonio no puede hacer nada porque no tiene con que y depende al 100 % de Europa para todo .. Es la diferencia entre tener unas cuentas saneadas y ser el país más deficitario de la UE ... Que cuando llegan mal dadas siempre estas con una mano delante y otra detras ... Eso si, que no falte para las del genaro ni para el catalán en la escuela ...



si es que quitan hasta las ganas de follar......................ver las de badoo


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Mar 2022)

¿Quien habrá sido el subnormal que ha plantado esas minas así? se supone que las minas deben estar OCULTAS, como su nombre indica, son MINAS.


----------



## Bartleby (31 Mar 2022)

Gazprom estudia la forma de cortar por completo el gas a Europa en unos días









Gazprom studies options for halting gas supplies to Europe, Kommersant reports


Russian energy giant Gazprom is looking at options for halting gas supplies to "unfriendly" countries and evaluating the possible consequences, Russian daily Kommersant reported on Thursday citing unnamed sources.




www.reuters.com


----------



## visaman (31 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



obviamente Putin tiene FBI Fuentes burocráticas internas que le informan mas o menos de la verdad, no se fía de nadie


----------



## INE (31 Mar 2022)

EUR/RUB a 90.68, ya estamos a niveles pre Operación Especial. Las sanciones han surtido efecto, o eso dicen


----------



## Billy Ray (31 Mar 2022)

_Helicópteros de ataque Ka-52 de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas destruyeron bastiones fortificados y posiciones de tiro de vehículos blindados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania._



Básicamente es CAS (Close Air Support) esta mierda de los helicópteros, una evolución del rol del Stuka. Pero nunca me ha convencido, demasiado caros y demasiado vulnerables. Yo pensaba que su empleo masivo era todo negocio, comisiones y dinero de contribuyentes desviado a empresas de armamento, militares de altos vuelos y politicos, pensando siempre en la guerra de Vietnam y la Bell. Pero veo que los rusos deben de tener un mierdeo parecido con estos cacharros ruidosos, caros, vulnerables y de muy dudosa eficacia real.


----------



## EGO (31 Mar 2022)

Ahora el pacoejercito ruso tiene unos cientos de soldados radioactivos por dedicarse a cavar pozos de tirador en el bosque de Chernobil.


----------



## Honkler (31 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es lo que tiene rodearse de gente acojonada que no es capaz de contradecir al amado líder delante de él sin mearse encima. Que al final solo oye lo que quiere oir. Aunque por otro lado es algo muy "humano".



Sospecho que Putin () está mucho mejor informado de las interioridades de la administración estadounidense que viceversa.


----------



## lasoziedad (31 Mar 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> La tiene entera ese youtuber, aunque solo en inglés...



Es una serie cojonuda, la vi hace años y siempre la recomiendo.
Estara en español para descargar por torrent, yo la baje en su momento.


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Mar 2022)

China, esa gran mediadora por cohones:
#China decidió tomar #countermeasures recíprocas y restringir la visa para funcionarios #US en respuesta a la práctica de los Estados Unidos de imponer restricciones de visa contra funcionarios chinos por cuestiones relacionadas con los "derechos humanos": FM chino el jueves


----------



## computer_malfuction (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## INE (31 Mar 2022)

Ah, qué eran autosanciones, cojonudo entonces.


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Mar 2022)

Un expertete se lo ha dicho clarito a la Grisu, "Somos democraciaS liberales, podriamos pasar de Ucrania y evitar esos problemas pero eso no seria moral...." toca morir por la PUTA DEMOCRACIA LIBERAL.


----------



## mazuste (31 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Creo que pronto descubrirán a que lleva el tema ...
> 
> España es el país de Europa donde más cayó el consumo en 2021
> 
> Vamos directos a una recesión y el gobierno de Antonio no puede hacer nada porque no tiene con que y depende al 100 % de Europa para todo .. Es la diferencia entre tener unas cuentas saneadas y ser el país más deficitario de la UE ... Que cuando llegan mal dadas siempre estas con una mano delante y otra detras ... Eso si, que no falte para las del genaro ni para el catalán en la escuela ...



Se supone que las genuflexiones y la obediencia marcial también están en el "convenio"...
Y eso, probablemente, estará incluido en el pib y será cotizable....


----------



## Cui Bono (31 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Deberían cambiarse el nombre a CIAnimus porque si a estas alturas engañan a alguien es para hacérselo mirar


----------



## Trajanillo (31 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Mi opinión: no hay posibilidad de un bolsillo en un área tan grande con 40k dentro. Necesitas al menos 80-90k unidades para atraparlo. Si el frente se derrumba, se retiran en una segunda línea.
> 
> _
> 
> En los mapas es todo muy fácil, yo soy escéptico.



Desde la barra del bar Manolo, yo creo que si están embolsados, sin poblaciones civiles alrededor, están jodidos, pero bien jodidos, porque solo con la artillería y la aviación los van a reducir a cenizas.

Camarero, Un chivito y un doble plis


----------



## vettonio (31 Mar 2022)

Y dale. Nos toman por gilis.

La razón son esos nuevos juguetes hipersónicos que ni los ve el radar y no los oyes cuando te graban el game over en la frente y que ellos no van a tener nada similar en unos cuantos años.

Síndrome Donald Cook y tal.

Por cierto, la Blasa por dónde anda. Alguien lo sabe?


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Mar 2022)

Meanwhile la reina de los shoshos:


----------



## Eneko Aritza (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## lasoziedad (31 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Es lo que tiene tocar los cohones a tu barman:



Al final esta movida que ha pasado? No encuentro noticias ni nada por ahí.

Parece que no es cierto.


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Cui Bono (31 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ya ha empezado
> 
> *La batalla por Donbass: la intensidad del fuego aumentó en 5-6 veces*
> Hoy, 09:47
> ...



Resumen para ultraperruzos: A Rusioa se le ha vencido en el Oeste. su operación con reclutas ha resultado en un tiro al plato con churruscamiento al gusto de Villacastín y una vergonzosa retirada que esllos dicen que es "estratégica" , pues fale, que la llamen como les salga los huevos pero a tomar por culo del Oeste. 

Ahora van a aguantar el chaparrón en el Dombass, que es tierra ucraniana arrebatada por la Horda y que hay que devolver a su país. La OTAN, mientras tanto, concentra tropas y equipo en Polonia. Si la marioneta de Bielorusia aprovecha para entrar por el norte, tendrán la derrota más rápida de la historia, seguramente ya esté hablado con la resistencia de Belarus para que monten un Maine o un Incidente Tonkín y entrar a saco a darle unas yoyas al osezno.


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Al final esta movida que ha pasado? No encuentro noticias ni nada por ahí.
> 
> Parece que no es cierto.



Creo que el tuitero se informa en la agencia oficial de noticias argelinas, no llego mas lejos.


----------



## Billy Ray (31 Mar 2022)

Esta chica ha cogido un poco de peso y está claro que mejora, debería de comer más embutidos todavía, no obstante...


----------



## IgFarben (31 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Mi opinión: no hay posibilidad de un bolsillo en un área tan grande con 40k dentro. Necesitas al menos 80-90k unidades para atraparlo. Si el frente se derrumba, se retiran en una segunda línea.
> 
> _
> 
> En los mapas es todo muy fácil, yo soy escéptico.



Yo no veo posible ese embolsamiento, precisamente por lo que dicen en ese tweet. Los rusos no tienen suficientes tropas como para cerrar el cerco rápidamente(de norte a sur son muchos km) y los ucranianos no se van a dejar embolsar como idiotas. Yo creo que los rusos lanzaran ataques en todos los ejes para obligar a los ucranianos a dividir tropas y abandonar posiciones.


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## ransomraff (31 Mar 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> joder, debo ser corto de entendederas, porque yo veo que si hacen eso es una bajada de pantalones de putin increible, debia ser firme y llegar hasta el final, es mas, le diria. alemania que paises no amigos paguen en rublos, y paises que den armas a los ucranianos, que paguen en oro fisico si o si , con dos cojones
> pienso que se estan riendo en la cara de putin



Sin lugar a dudas Rusia podría mantener una postura mucho más dura en este tema.
O al menos no dejar que todo el relato sea el que le ha interesado a macron (elecciones el 10 de abril) y europa.



Un ejemplo. Cuando alguien cambia moneda, quiere dólares y vende euros.
Tiene su dinero (euros) en el banco1 (en europa) y le dice que quiere dólares en una cuenta del banco 2 (cuenta en usa de un proveedor por ejemplo)
El banco 1 ingresa los euros del cliente en la cuenta europea del banco 1, en europa.
La filial del banco 1 en usa ingresa el equivalente en dolares en la cuenta del banco 2 en usa, la cuenta del proveedor.

El banco 1, que es un banco grande, espera que alguien quiera hacer la operación inversa y utilizar los euros que tiene ahora en su cuenta en europa para alguien que quiera hacer la operación inversa.
Para no tener el dinero en su cuenta (cuenta del banco 1 en europa), puede ir al mercado y buscar a ver si otro banco tiene un cliente en usa que quiera euros para transferirlos donde le digan.
Si es mucho mucho dinero si o si tienen que intervenir varios bancos que tienen mucho dinero en sus filiales y muchos clientes que quieren hacer la operación inversa e ingresan esos euros en las cuentas del banco que sea indicada por esos "muchos clientes".

Algo que no se tiene en cuenta es que "la cuenta del banco 1 en europa" en realidad es una cuenta en el BCE y las cuentas del banco 1 en usa, son cuentas que tiene en la FED. Todo el dinero que esta en los bancos esta controlado por los bancos centrales y salvo las monedas y billetes, los euros nunca salen del control del Banco central.
Por esto el banco central ruso tenía dolares y euros que han podido ser congelados. Si tienes euros a tu nombre el bce lo sabe y los controla, seas un paco o seas un banco central.



Cuando una gasistica europea compra gas ruso, el montante es muy grande, no son 4 duros para ir de vacaciones y complica un poco las cosas.
Si rusia exige el pago en rublos, los bancos europeos deben acudir al mercado a comprarlos, es decir, buscar gente que quiera hacer la operación contraria y simplemente no hay. Los ciudadanos rusos pueden querer euros "por si acaso", pero no tienen cuentas en europa, en bancos europeos o en filiales europeas de bancos rusos, y las empresas rusas simplemente no necesitan tantos euros, es lo logico cuando la balanza comercial es tan positiva, rusia exporta mucho más de lo que importa.
Así que interviene el banco central ruso, que se queda con los euros y emite rublos. (china hace lo mismo)

Pero resulta que las sanciones han congelado las cuentas del banco central ruso en europa, en el banco central europeo. Así que tiene que emitir rublos pero no puede hacer nada con los euros que se los congelan.

La opción sería que no interviniese el banco central ruso, pero no hay quien tenga rublos en suficiente cantidad y quiera euros, y debe ser alguien que no espere que se los congelen (nada de oligarcas, empresas publicas rusas, etc), eso dispara el precio del rublo más allá de lo que rusia puede aceptar e incluso puede pasar que no haya y no se complete la operación. Pq lo que tampoco quiere Rusia es que sus ciudadanos tengan cuentas en europa en euros en las que ir ahorrando (como españa tampoco quiere, ningún país quiere).

Macron sale diciendo "pagar en rublos es imposible", y parece que lo dice pq no va a dar su brazo a torcer, pero en realidad es que es tecnicamente imposible, se quiera o no. Y en las noticias de RT, tass y otras agencias rusas dicen "macron ha presentado un plan alternativo", ¿plan, que plan?
Luego aparece schols (el aleman) y se oficializa el acuerdo para pagar el euros, de ese plan secreto frances.

El plan seguramente sea que esos euros no sean congelados, que se haya habilitado algun mecanismo para que el banco central ruso pueda operar con euros, al menos con los nuevos euros. Y utilizar esos euros para por ejemplo pagar los vencimientos de deuda. A saber si por el medio intervienen otros bancos centrales para dar seguridad, como los chinos.
Pero todo en euros, nada de dolares. La idea de fondo es dejar de utilizar el dolar como moneda de comercio internacional. Y en esto no estan solo los rusos.


El pago en oro fisico quedaría muy bonito, pero la plazos de la deuda no se pagan con oro, la implantación del rublo-oro no es tan rápida, las importaciones de china no se pagan en oro, etc


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (31 Mar 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> Yo no veo posible ese embolsamiento, precisamente por lo que dicen en ese tweet. Los rusos no tienen suficientes tropas como para cerrar el cerco rápidamente(de norte a sur son muchos km) y los ucranianos no se van a dejar embolsar como idiotas. Yo creo que los rusos lanzaran ataques en todos los ejes para obligar a los ucranianos a dividir tropas y abandonar posiciones.



El problema es la escasez de combustible de los ucranianos. No es que se dejen embolsar por idiotas, es que no se pueden mover por falta de recursos. No te vas a retirar empujando un tanque…

Edito…
"Misiles de crucero de alta precisión": el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación de Rusia informó de la destrucción de bases de combustible en cuatro ciudades de Ucrania








В качестве живого щита: в Наццентре управления обороной РФ заявили об удержании 4,5 млн человек неонацистами на Украине


Украинские неонацисты удерживают в качестве живого щита более 4,5 млн граждан в крупных населённых пунктах, заявил начальник Национального центра управления обороной России генерал-полковник Михаил Мизинцев. Он добавил, что в заложниках также остаются более 6 тыс. иностранцев из 18 государств...




russian.rt.com


----------



## Malevich (31 Mar 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Increible por que?
> 
> En serio no sabiais que BOCS es lo mas anglosionista que hay en Hijpanistan? Solo les falta tener la sede en la City de Londres, para ahorrarse el dinero en faxes.
> 
> Quien os creeis que es el chico de la OTAN y los wahabis por aqui? Pablito Iglesias?



Escisión aznarista del PP, apellidos anglos y compuestos, ¿quién da más? El Pudimos facha, un auténtico bluf.

Cualquier comparación con Le Pen u Orban es para partirse de risa sin parar.


----------



## arriondas (31 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Esta chica ha cogido un poco de peso y está claro que mejora, debería de comer más embutidos todavía, no obstante...



Siguiendo con el off-topic... Qué manía tienen muchas chicas de creer que estando como palillos son más atractivas.


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## vettonio (31 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Esta chica ha cogido un poco de peso y está claro que mejora, debería de comer más embutidos todavía, no obstante...



Este vídeo es oro.
Sin imágenes impactantes ni brutales, transmite a la perfección lo que ocurre.

Hay que tener en cuenta que si te cae un proyectil no te da tiempo ni a dar dos pasos.

Como a la pobre abuela de Donetsk de hace unos días; caminando por la acera con su carrito en sus últimos segundos.


----------



## IgFarben (31 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El problema es la escasez de combustible de los ucranianos. No es que se dejen embolsar por idiotas, es que no se pueden mover por falta de recursos. No te vas a retirar empujando un tanque…
> 
> Edito…
> "Milesiles de crucero de alta precisión": el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación de Rusia informó de la destrucción de bases de combustible en cuatro ciudades de Ucrania
> ...



Eso es cierto, y la falta de combustibles ya empieza a ser evidente(ayer en el frente del Donbas han capturado los rusos cantidad de equipo nuevecito por eso), pero lo que han hecho los ucranianos ha sido replegarse dejando atrás el equipo.
La nueva fase de la guerra va a ser de desgaste, y ahí si que llevan las de ganar los rusos, sobre todo en el este.


----------



## Scardanelli (31 Mar 2022)

Pequeño nazi rusófono de 3 años desnizaficado por la gloriosa horda turcochina...









Live updates: Zelenskyy recalls envoys to Georgia, Morocco


Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy has recalled Ukraine’s ambassadors to Georgia and Morocco, suggesting they haven’t done enough to persuade those countries to support Ukraine and punish Russia for the invasion.




apnews.com








d5a3cb18aea926b463


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Mar 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> Eso es cierto, y la falta de combustibles ya empieza a ser evidente(ayer en el frente del Donbas han capturado los rusos cantidad de quipo nuevecito por eso), pero lo que ha hecho los ucranianos ha sido replegarse dejando atrás el equipo.
> La nueva fase de la guerra va a ser de desgaste, y ahí si que llevan las de ganar los rusos, sobre todo en el este.



Eso es evidente, los bizantinos tienen todas las localizaciones de depósitos militares de combustible desde la época soviética, los banderistas no han tenido dinero para levantar nuevos, asi que solo tienen que apuntar bien sus misiles y esperar a que la gasolinera agote el depósito.


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Mar 2022)

Marta Flis Flis lo hace constantemente:


----------



## Billy Ray (31 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Siguiendo con el off-topic... Qué manía tienen muchas chicas de creer que estando como palillos son más atractivas.



Totalmente de acuerdo, en el equilibrio está la belleza.


----------



## kenny220 (31 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> "Multipolar" dice el menda, justo, justo lo que está pensando China ...



Y democrático.


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Mar 2022)

Atención al buitrecito...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## ussser (31 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Quien habrá sido el subnormal que ha plantado esas minas así? se supone que las minas deben estar OCULTAS, como su nombre indica, son MINAS.



Paco style.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## GOL (31 Mar 2022)

*Parte de guerra: Las fuerzas rusas inician el despliegue para la ofensiva sobre la bolsa de Donbass. Análisis*


----------



## Billy Ray (31 Mar 2022)

_Entre los 190 Estados miembros de las Naciones Unidas, más de 140 países no han participado en las sanciones contra Rusia. Sin embargo, los países que participaron en las sanciones contra Rusia se enfrentan ahora a dificultades energéticas y a contradicciones de la población._


----------



## vil. (31 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, en el equilibrio está la belleza.



Para nada estoy de acuerdo... ni equilibrio ni leches... una mujer es guapa si lo es y si está delgada y es esbelta INMENSAMENTE mejor... una mujer con algo de sobrepeso o incluso en un nivel de peso que no llegue al sobrepeso o tenga un mínimo de grasa desnuda es que pierde casi toda la gracia que con ropa pudiese tener... 

Eso sí para gustos colores, pero lo que es, es... y las mujeres en eso se equivocan poco o nada... TODAS ellas preferirán si pueden elegir ser inmensamente delgadas y NADA DE BARRIGUITA y la que diga lo contrario miente y lo sabe perfectamente...


----------



## arriondas (31 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Este vídeo es oro.
> Sin imágenes impactantes ni brutales, transmite a la perfección lo que ocurre.
> 
> Hay que tener en cuenta que si te cae un proyectil no te da tiempo ni a dar dos pasos.
> ...



Realismo puro y duro, lejos del amarillismo barato de los periodistas. Pero que no deja de ser crudo. La gente intenta en muchos casos seguir con su vida normal dentro de lo que cabe, pero el peligro está ahí, siempre presente.


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

*Informe de Igor Konashenkov, portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, a las 10.00 horas del 31 de marzo de 2022*

▪ Unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación de Rusia, continuando la ofensiva, han tomado el control total de la aldea de Zolotaya Niva, han cruzado el río Kashlagach y han consolidado su posición en un lugar favorable.

▪ El avance en un día ascendió a 6 kilómetros. Fueron destruidos hasta 60 nacionalistas ucranianos, dos tanques, cuatro BMP y nueve vehículos de diversos propósitos.

▪ Las unidades de la República Popular de Luhansk han avanzado 5 kilómetros y combaten a los nacionalistas en las afueras de la localidad de Kremenna tras despejar la zona de Zhytlovka.

En la noche del 30 de marzo, misiles de crucero de alta precisión lanzados desde el aire destruyeron grandes bases de combustible en los asentamientos de Dnepropetrovsk, Lisychansk, Chuguyev y Novomoskovsk desde las que se suministraba combustible a la agrupación de tropas ucranianas en Donbás.

▪ Durante la noche, aviones operativos y no tripulados atacaron 52 instalaciones militares ucranianas.

Se trata de cuatro puestos de mando, un sistema de misiles tierra-aire S-300 al sur de IZUM y un Buk-M1 cerca de KURAKHOVO, dos sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple, un depósito de municiones y armas de artillería de cohetes, dos depósitos de combustible y lubricantes y 38 reductos y zonas de concentración de material militar.

▪ Los medios de defensa aérea de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales rusas derribaron durante la noche 18 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos en la zona de BALAKLEY, VERBOVOYA, VERKHNETORETSKAYA, DOKUCHAEVSK, KOROLEVKA, KOMARIN, OPYTNOY, PAVLOVKA, REPKI, CHERNIGOV, CHERNOBYL, SHORS, incluyendo un Bairaktar-TB2 cerca de BESIMYANNOY.

▪ Un total de 124 aviones y 77 helicópteros, 216 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 341 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 1.815 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 195 lanzacohetes múltiples, 762 cañones de artillería de campaña y de mortero, y 1.689 vehículos militares especiales han sido destruidos desde el inicio de la operación militar especial.
#Rusia, Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## lasoziedad (31 Mar 2022)

*Brasil se postula para sustituir energía rusa y cereales de Ucrania en Europa*

El ministro de Economía brasileño, *Paulo Guedes*, destacó que *Brasil* puede *convertirse en “la solución” para Europa en cuanto a sus necesidades energéticas y de productos agrícolas* gracias a la “seguridad” de abastecimiento y la normativa del país, en un momento en el que “todos están recalculando los riesgos geopolíticos” tras la guerra en Ucrania. 

*Las inversiones industriales que antes se hacían en Asia “puede que ahora se reubiquen en Latinoamércia”*, consideró, al tiempo que recordó que Occidente tiene un pasado de historia y relaciones muy estrechas con una región en la que naciones como España o Portugal han tenido un papel protagonista.

En un momento de “sombras” en la política internacional y ante los problemas y la dependencia del Viejo Continente del *gas ruso, sus fertilizantes y su petróleo, o los cereales producidos en Ucrania,* el ministro recordó la posibilidad de que *“Brasil ocupe ese lugar” como productor de materias primas y productos agroalimentarios básicos*, como el maíz.


----------



## arriondas (31 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Para nada estoy de acuerdo... ni equilibrio ni leches... una mujer es guapa si lo es y si está delgada y es esbelta INMENSAMENTE mejor... una mujer con algo de sobrepeso o incluso en un nivel de peso que no llegue al sobrepeso o tenga un mínimo de grasa desnuda es que pierde casi toda la gracia que con ropa pudiese tener...
> 
> Eso sí para gustos colores, pero lo que es, es... y las mujeres en eso se equivocan poco o nada... TODAS ellas preferirán si pueden elegir ser inmensamente delgadas y NADA DE BARRIGUITA y la que diga lo contrario miente y lo sabe perfectamente...



Siguiendo con el off-topic... Depende de la genética de cada una. Las hay mas finitas, y las hay más jamonas. En ambos casos, fuera de su peso no lucen tanto,


----------



## pgas (31 Mar 2022)

pgas dijo:


> no existe esa prohibición, pero la convención de Montreux sí permite a Turquia cerrar el estrecho en tiempo de guerra. Lo que sí se aplica en cualquier tiempo y situación es una restricción de 21 días de estancia máxima en el Mar Negro para los buques de guerra de paises no ribereños
> 
> _Se permitió a Turquía poder cerrar los Estrechos a cualquier navío militar durante tiempos de guerra o cuando el país estuviera bajo amenaza de agresión; además, también se le concedió la posibilidad de rechazar el tránsito de buques mercantes que perteneciesen a países que estuvieran en guerra contra Turquía. La Convención recoge un gran número de restricciones concretas sobre las características de los buques de guerra que tienen la libertad de tránsito por los Estrechos. Los buques militares de países que no sean ribereños del Mar Negro deberán tener un desplazamiento inferior a las 15.000 toneladas. No se permite que más de nueve buques de guerra de países no ribereños, con un desplazamiento conjunto de no más de 30.000 toneladas, se encuentren simultáneamente atravesando los Estrechos. Además los buques de guerra de estos países tienen limitada su presencia en el Mar Negro por un máximo de 21 días._



un matiz, la norma que regula el tránsito de buques de guerra en tiempos de guerra por el estrecho turco:

_si Turquía es neutral no se permite el paso de buques de guerra de cualquier país beligerante. Si Turquía es parte en un conflicto, puede oponerse al paso de buques de guerra de cualquier país. _

se aplica con una excepción, los buques de paises beligerantes con base en el mar negro pasan sin ningún impedimento









Turkey rejects Russia's request for navy ships to pass Bosporus


Invoking 1936 convention, Ankara turns back non-home based vessels




asia.nikkei.com





por tanto USA puede volver a mandar sus barcos al mar negro después de que hayan repostado pastel de manzana .... 

edito con otro matiz, de todas maneras si fuera USA no los mandaría, primero porque Turquia ha comunicado que no permite el paso a barcos de guerra no ribereños, y segundo porque USA no es signataria de la convención de Montreux.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (31 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 Mar 2022)

El comando de las fuerzas navales de Ucrania formó un grupo de corsarios para contrarrestar el DRG y fortalecer el grupo en la dirección Nikolaev-Kherson.

Patrullará las aguas de los estuarios Bugsky y Dnieper para dar cobertura a los especialistas del 73º centro SOF que opera ) en la zona de Kinburn Spit.


----------



## lasoziedad (31 Mar 2022)

*Eslovenia cierra un centro cultural ruso*

El gobierno de *Eslovenia* ha decidido *cancelar el acuerdo bilateral con Rusia sobre centros científico-culturales y cerrar por ello el Centro Ruso de Ciencia y Cultura en Liubliana*, en respuesta a la invasión rusa de Ucrania, según informó este jueves la televisión regional N1.

"A la luz de la agresión contra Ucrania el acuerdo puede considerarse como instrumento de imperialismo cultural, para *difundir la influencia del Kremlin*", explicó* Gasper Dovzan*, un representante del Ministerio de Exteriores esloveno.

El jefe del centro, *Nikolai Gusev*, quien descartó que su entidad tuviera algún papel político o difundiera propaganda rusa, *perderá por el cierre su estatus de diplomático y deberá abandonar el país*.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (31 Mar 2022)

El IPC al 9,8% devalúa en 94.000 millones los depósitos de las familias y en 30.000 millones los de las empresas


Advertía el Nobel de Economía estadounidense Paul Samuelson de que la economía no es una ciencia exacta y que "cualquier pronóstico basado en evidencias puede salir horriblemente m




www.expansion.com




*El IPC estalla al 9,8% y devalúa en 94.000 millones los depósitos de las familias*











Los consumidores empiezan a ajustar sus compras por la inflación: tiran de ahorros o buscan descuentos y marcas baratas


La ciudadanía reacciona ante el alza de precios, a pesar de que el miedo al desabastecimiento llevó inicialmente a hacer mayores compras en el ‘súper’




elpais.com




*Los consumidores empiezan a ajustar sus compras por la inflación: tiran de ahorros o buscan descuentos y marcas baratas*

*La ciudadanía reacciona ante el alza de precios, a pesar de que el miedo al desabastecimiento llevó inicialmente a hacer mayores compras en el ‘súper’*
02:39
¿Hasta dónde puede subir la inflación?

Una mujer compra leche en un supermercado de San Sebastián, donde la huelga de transportistas ha causado desabastecimiento de algunos productos.Foto: JAVIER ETXEZARRETA (EFE) | Vídeo: ÁLVARO SÁNCHEZ / OLIVIA L. BUENO















__





Cargando…






www.washingtonpost.com














Federal investigation of Hunter Biden heats up


A Justice Department investigation into Hunter Biden's business activities has gained steam in recent months, with a flurry of witnesses providing testimony to federal investigators and more expected to provide interviews in the coming weeks, according to multiple sources familiar with the matter.




edition.cnn.com




*Federal investigation of Hunter Biden heats up*CNN Profiles - Evan Perez - Senior Justice Correspondent - CNN
CNN Profiles - Katelyn Polantz - Reporter, Crime and Justice - CNN
By Evan Perez and Katelyn Polantz, CNN
Updated 1213 GMT (2013 HKT) March 30, 2022


*'We want him out': Pre-school students recite anti-Biden cheer*

Washington (CNN)A Justice Department investigation into Hunter Biden's business activities has gained steam in recent months, with a flurry of witnesses providing testimony to federal investigators and more expected to provide interviews in the coming weeks, according to multiple sources familiar with the matter.
The probe, led by the US Attorney in Wilmington, Delaware, began as early as 2018 and concerns multiple financial and business activities in foreign countries dating to when Biden's father was vice president. Investigators have examined whether Hunter Biden and some of his associates violated money laundering, tax and foreign lobbying laws, as well as firearm and other regulations, multiple sources said.

To do so, law enforcement has gathered information from lobbyists connected to Hunter Biden, from his business partners, and from others who've observed his financial engagements, including a woman with whom he had a child.

Hunter Biden has not been charged with any crimes and has denied any wrongdoing. His father, President Joe Biden is not being investigated as part of the probe of his son's business activities, according to sources who have been briefed.

But the ongoing investigation has persistently raised questions about the ethics and behavior of the President's son and fueled right-wing political attacks. In 2019, then-President Donald Trump pressured Ukraine to investigate the Bidens over Hunter's work for Burisma, a Ukrainian energy company, eventually leading to Trump's first impeachment.

In 2020, Trump's personal attorney, Rudy Giuliani, helped orchestrate news stories centered on a laptop purported to belong to Hunter Biden and said to include his business documents and other potentially salacious materials. CNN previously reported that the FBI took possession of the laptop in late 2019, according to a computer repairman in Delaware who showed reporters a copy of a subpoena.

Activity in the investigation has ebbed and flowed for years -- with coronavirus disruptions and pausing around the 2020 election -- and in some instances, investigators have not followed up for months after making initial outreach to possible witnesses.

But in recent months, investigative activity in the Biden probe has intensified along with discussions among Justice Department officials about the strength of the case, and whether more work is needed before seeking a decision on possible charges, according to people briefed on the matter who spoke on condition of anonymity to discuss the ongoing investigation.

Those discussions have involved investigators from the FBI and IRS Criminal Investigation agency and prosecutors in Delaware and at Justice Department headquarters, one person briefed on the matter said. Hunter Biden has publicly discussed his own substance abuse struggles, and some Justice officials have debated whether his open discussions of his past drug use could potentially weaken their case should they bring one.
Some officials have noted that Biden could argue he wasn't aware of wrongdoing because he was on drugs, the source said. Others have countered that Biden's own public accounts of his recovery show he was fully responsible for actions now under scrutiny, according to the person briefed on the matter.







President Joe Biden hugs first lady Jill Biden, his son Hunter Biden and daughter Ashley Biden after being sworn-in during the 59th Presidential Inauguration at the U.S. Capitol in Washington, Wednesday, Jan. 20, 2021.
Investigators have at various times inquired about multiple facets of Hunter Biden's life -- initially focusing on tax issues and money transfers related to business activities in China, according to multiple people familiar with the probe. They're also examining Biden's role while on the board of the Ukrainian energy company Burisma years ago, the sources said.
Biden has told associates he paid outstanding tax bills, and public records show more than $450,000 in state liens in Washington, DC, were lifted in 2020, indicating those liabilities were likely paid off.
But those payments haven't resolved his legal issues. Investigators have examined the source of funds to pay the tax bills.

*The gun incident*
Prosecutors also have examined a 2018 incident in which a firearm owned by Hunter Biden ended up tossed by his then-girlfriend into a dumpster in Wilmington, a person briefed on the matter said. Biden described in media interviews last year that he was addicted to drugs, which raised the possibility he broke federal law when he bought the firearm.
Federal law prohibits firearms purchases by anyone who uses or is addicted to illegal drugs. It's unclear whether the gun incident remains an active part of the investigation.
Biden has denied wrongdoing in his business activities. In late 2020 after being notified by the Delaware US attorney about the investigation, Hunter Biden said in a statement issued by his father's presidential transition office: "I take this matter very seriously but I am confident that a professional and objective review of these matters will demonstrate that I handled my affairs legally and appropriately, including with the benefit of professional tax advisors."

Hunter Biden's attorney, Christopher Clark, did not respond to multiple requests for comment in recent days.
The Delaware US Attorney's Office and the Justice Department declined to comment.
In recent months, Biden has tried to turn a page, publishing a memoir and debuting his work as an artist with shows in Los Angeles and New York. But even apparent attempts to avoid controversy have backfired. The White House acknowledged it played a role in the arts sales, setting up a legal process to shield the identity of buyers of Hunter Biden pieces, for the stated purpose of ensuring that no one could curry favor with the President by buying his son's art. But critics noted that art sales and anonymity of buyers have long raised concerns about money laundering.

*Ukraine business dealings*
Biden's involvement in Ukraine has been a major source of his legal and political issues. He served on the board of Burisma, paid as much as $50,000 a month, from 2014 to 2019, according to a Republican-led Senate report on Biden's business activities released in 2020. That partly overlaps with a period during which his father was vice president and tapped by then-President Barack Obama to handle Ukraine issues. The overlap raised concerns about a conflict of interest among some Obama administration officials at the time.
Joe Biden has said his son's work in Ukraine had no influence on his decisions at the time, and State Department critics of Hunter Biden's Ukraine ties say they were never influenced improperly, according to transcripts of Senate testimony.
Federal prosecutors from Justice headquarters in Washington and in Delaware have focused at least in part on whether a lobbying firm working with Burisma called Blue Star Strategies approached US government officials in an attempt to burnish the Ukrainian firm's reputation after State Department officials criticized the oligarch who founded it.

The firm's founders have testified to Congress previously that they were merely interested in understanding the US government's views of the foreign company.
The Justice Department requires lobbyists and public relations firms working on behalf of foreign entities to disclose their ties, and in recent years national security investigators expanded the Department's initiatives to prosecute groups and people who don't publicly disclose their international connections.
Blue Star did not respond to a request for comment.

In the past year, a grand jury in Delaware has issued subpoenas and prosecutors have gathered information about Blue Star Strategies, as well as about Hunter Biden, four people briefed on the matter said. The inquiries included how closely the lobbyists were working with Hunter Biden, how active he was in Blue Star's work on Burisma's reputation in the US, and what their efforts for Burisma entailed, the sources said.
The Blue Star employees previously disclosed in the Senate inquiry that Hunter Biden was included on emails about their work related to Burisma, but said he wasn't particularly involved in the project.

Late last year, witnesses provided interviews in the federal criminal probe. And prosecutors have continued to seek information from some witnesses this year, including about Blue Star Strategies.

Also last year, investigators pursued information from former business contacts of Hunter Biden. His long-time associate and Burisma co-board member Devon Archer went before the Delaware grand jury last July, according to a person familiar with the matter. Archer was asked about the structure of payments Burisma made to an entity founded by Biden and other partners, which appeared to be related Biden's taxes, the source says. He was also asked about lobbying efforts involving Blue Star Strategies, the source said.
Archer was sentenced last month to more than a year in prison for his role in a scheme to defraud a native American tribe. There hasn't been any contact with investigators since July, the source said.

Archer's attorney, Matthew L. Schwartz of Boies Schiller Flexner LLP, said, "Mr. Archer has cooperated completely with the Delaware U.S. Attorney's Office investigation from the moment he became aware of it."

Archer is in the process of appealing his sentence.

Also among the witnesses to meet with investigators is an Arkansas woman who had a child with Biden and who had sued him for child support, people briefed on the matter said. Her attorney told CNBC that she testified in February to the grand jury in Delaware as part of the investigation and turned over Hunter Biden's financial records she had.

Clint Lancaster, the attorney, didn't respond to CNN requests for comment. Lancaster is not new to the political world: He was listed as an attorney working on a Republican-commissioned review of the 2020 election results, a failed effort to find fraud in the election that President Joe Biden won.
*A political live wire*
The swirl of partisan politics has hung over the investigation for years. The prospect of the Justice Department continuing to investigate the sitting President's son has added to the sensitivity.
President Joe Biden has said he won't interfere in the independence of the Justice Department. Early on in his presidency, Biden decided to keep in office US Attorney David Weiss, an appointee of former President Donald Trump, to continue to oversee the investigation in Delaware.







Then-President Barack Obama and then-Vice President Joe Biden and Hunter Biden (son of Joe Biden) talk during a college basketball game between Georgetown Hoyas and the Duke Blue Devils on January 30, 2010 at the Verizon Center in Washington DC.
As the law enforcement work in Biden's home state has stayed relatively quiet, the political smears of Hunter Biden persisted.
Trump had sought to make the Hunter Biden probe a part of the 2020 campaign, publicly urging Attorney General William Barr to announce an investigation of both Hunter and Joe Biden. Barr responded by publicly announcing that Joe Biden wasn't under investigation.
Giuliani helped orchestrate news stories seeking to tie then-candidate Joe Biden to allegations of corruption in Ukraine. He later helped push stories on documents he said came from a laptop belonging to Hunter Biden.
CNN last year reported that the FBI took possession of the laptop in 2019 and investigators believed it belonged to Hunter Biden.
Hunter Biden, last year making the publicity rounds for his memoir, dodged questions about the laptop.
"There could be a laptop out there that was stolen from me," he said in a CBS interview. "It could be that I was hacked. It could be that it was the -- that it was Russian intelligence. It could be that it was stolen from me."
Giuliani also sought to provide law enforcement a trove of documents he said came from sources in Ukraine and that purported to show wrongdoing by Hunter Biden and his father.
The role of Giuliani and Trump added unusual hurdles for Justice Department officials overseeing the probe, current and former law enforcement officials say.
Barr, concerned about Giuliani's credibility and trying to keep what he viewed as a legitimate investigation of Hunter Biden from being tainted, directed that the documents be handed over to prosecutors in Pittsburgh, according to people briefed on the matter. There, Barr instructed, prosecutors would work with US intelligence agencies to try to determine their authenticity and then turn over any relevant materials to prosecutors in Delaware and elsewhere.
It's unclear whether any of the materials provided by Giuliani or the laptop remain part of the investigation.
CNN's Kara Scannell and Paula Reid contributed to this report.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (31 Mar 2022)

Se llama *GUERRA PROXY*.
La guerra es entre EEUU y Rusia.
Por eso Rusia si puede aceptar pagos en Euros, pero no en dólares. Si algunos no lo entendéis no es mi problema. Sois vosotros los triplevacuñaos que no saben por donde les llueven las bofetadas.
El problema ES VUESTRO.


----------



## Billy Ray (31 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Para nada estoy de acuerdo... ni equilibrio ni leches... una mujer es guapa si lo es y si está delgada y es esbelta INMENSAMENTE mejor... una mujer con algo de sobrepeso o incluso en un nivel de peso que no llegue al sobrepeso o tenga un mínimo de grasa desnuda es que pierde casi toda la gracia que con ropa pudiese tener...
> 
> Eso sí para gustos colores, pero lo que es, es... y las mujeres en eso se equivocan poco o nada... TODAS ellas preferirán si pueden elegir ser inmensamente delgadas y NADA DE BARRIGUITA y la que diga lo contrario miente y lo sabe perfectamente...



No has meditado acerca de esto, ¿qué es la belleza?; ¿es algo subjetivo diferente para cada individuo?; ¿la belleza es universal, atemporal?; ¿una mujer bella de hace 2000 años sería percibida igual hoy?...







La belleza es atemporal y universal, lo mismo que el bien y el mal. Y todo esto, aunque parezca un off topic como un demonio, tiene que ver con el hilo, ya que el relativismo ateo masónico es una de las cosas que nos han traído a este punto de la historia en el que nos encontramos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## vil. (31 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Siguiendo con el off-topic... Depende de la genética de cada una. Las hay mas finitas, y las hay más jamonas. En ambos casos, fuera de su peso no lucen tanto,



El punto de vista de un hombre en esto vale poco... nos adecuamos muy mucho a las circunstancias y acabamos viendo hasta en una cabra un monumento si se tercia... pero la mujer... je...

A ver si has estado con mujeres y ellas son conscientes de que eso es así, se dan tres tipos de situaciones en los primeros encuentros sexuales:

- La que se encuentra seguras de su cuerpo, esa va a por ti y se desnuda intentando demostrarte que es la mejor que hayas tenido, se luce y además te va a intentar demostrar lo MUY mejor que es... delgadas y sin barriga, con más o incluso menos pecho del habitual, pero seguras...

- Las que no se sienten tan seguras de su cuerpo (jamonas por decir), avanzan con timidez en tanto en cuanto no vean el aprobado e incluso viéndolo siguen más o menos dubitativas casi siempre, por no decir siempre...

- Las que simplemente precisan un polvo... a estas les da igual cómo las mires... van a lo que van y esperan lo que esperan... en este grupo no importa mucho el físico...

Si tienes suerte te caes con las últimas siempre y... te toca la lotería... ahora si no es así con las primeras siempre...

Contando siempre que sean guapas, que de no serlo el tener un tipo u otro a ellas tampoco las engaña... la mujer es TREMENDAMENTE inteligente y muy crítica y certera con su físico... se conocen y sobre todo se saben a ellas mismas y al resto...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (31 Mar 2022)

esperemos que se confirme


----------



## vettonio (31 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Para nada estoy de acuerdo... ni equilibrio ni leches... una mujer es guapa si lo es y si está delgada y es esbelta INMENSAMENTE mejor... una mujer con algo de sobrepeso o incluso en un nivel de peso que no llegue al sobrepeso o tenga un mínimo de grasa desnuda es que pierde casi toda la gracia que con ropa pudiese tener...
> 
> Eso sí para gustos colores, pero lo que es, es... y las mujeres en eso se equivocan poco o nada... TODAS ellas preferirán si pueden elegir ser inmensamente delgadas y NADA DE BARRIGUITA y la que diga lo contrario miente y lo sabe perfectamente...



Rubens no aprueba este post.

Y Botero, menos


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 Mar 2022)

TV4 no ha aportado más pruebas que enlaces a fuentes anónimas. Supuestamente, cuando el JAS 39 Gripen sueco fotografió el incidente, la información fue confirmada. Las Fuerzas Armadas Suecas no han confirmado la presencia de armas nucleares en los aviones rusos.




@lowfour este no fue el día que tuviste que ir al sótano?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (31 Mar 2022)

carne de cañón, también para la radiación


----------



## paconan (31 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Al final esta movida que ha pasado? No encuentro noticias ni nada por ahí.
> 
> Parece que no es cierto.



Un fake news como una catedral

Esto es lo que contesta sobre la fuente...
Por favor, aburren con lo de las fuentes. En este caso ya lo dieron hace poco TODOS LOS INFORMATIVOS, Pero si no tiene TV, llame a la Agencia 
@EFEnoticias



la noticia en teoría es esta:
*Argelia suspende las repatriaciones de irregulares desde España y recorta los vuelos*








Argelia suspende las repatriaciones de irregulares desde España y recorta los vuelos


Grande-Marlaska expulsó a un militar argelino exiliado en España y reclamado por Argel para tratar en vano de apaciguar el enfado de las autoridades argelinas tras el giro de Sánchez en la cuestión del Sáhara Occidental




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## vil. (31 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No has meditado acerca de esto, ¿qué es la belleza?; ¿es algo subjetivo diferente para cada individuo?; ¿la belleza es universal, atemporal?; ¿una mujer bella de hace 2000 años sería percibida igual hoy?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por supuesto que lo he hecho... hostia si lo he hecho... la belleza y sus formas es algo surrealistamente atractivo en lo que pensar... el propio pensamiento y la capacidad de abstraerse es inmensamente hermoso...

Las mujeres siempre han sido más atractivas y de siempre con un tipo esbelto, pero... pero... esa esbeltez también podía significar o enfermedad o hambre y por tanto sembraba dudas y miedos... lo que la belleza jamás debe suponer... hoy superados esos traumas la belleza es lo que es...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## lowfour (31 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> TV4 no ha aportado más pruebas que enlaces a fuentes anónimas. Supuestamente, cuando el JAS 39 Gripen sueco fotografió el incidente, la información fue confirmada. Las Fuerzas Armadas Suecas no han confirmado la presencia de armas nucleares en los aviones rusos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1006728
> 
> ...



que va lo del sótano fue una trolleada de las mias aprovechando la prueba de la alarma que se hace cada mes o así


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (31 Mar 2022)

Biden a Europa: poned sanciones, muchas sanciones, que ya si tal....


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Un fake news como una catedral



No, como tus cohones de grande:

A esta actuación hay que sumar el veto a Iberia para los vuelos entre Argelia y Madrid. Con Air Algérie sin operar desde el inicio de la pandemia, es la primera vez desde los años setenta que no hay conexión aérea entre las dos capitales.


Un total de 16 vuelos semanales se han reducido a cero.

Argelia suspende 'sine die' todas las repatriaciones de inmigrantes ilegales desde España y los vuelos de Iberia


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 Mar 2022)

Mig29 ukra


----------



## vil. (31 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Rubens no aprueba este post.
> 
> Y Botero, menos



De arte no sé demasiado... pero si supusiese que quienes pintan tienen el sentido de determinar qué es la belleza, entonces me iría a la Capilla sixtina y en alguno de sus frescos podría interpretar que la belleza femenina es un HOMBRE CON TETAS y mala leche... no sé yo...


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (31 Mar 2022)

Interior de uno de los cuarteles del regimiento Azov en Mariupol, tomado por los rusos. Tenía una buena sala de lavadoras.

t.me/intelslava/24038


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## mazuste (31 Mar 2022)

El principal arrendador de aviones del mundo, AerCap (AER.N), ha presentado reclamación al seguro
por 3.500 millones de dólares de +100 aviones atrapados en Rusia, lo que causa una una larga disputa 
legal entre arrendadores y aseguradoras.
El boomerang y tal...

Lessor AerCap lodges $3.5 bln claim for seized Russian aircraft


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## raptors (31 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Ya he tenido demasiada paciencia con este troll/manipulador/desinformador/agitador/insultador y probable agente ruso (o de RT o similares) que curiosamente se dio de alta el 28 de febrero. Al ignore.
> 
> PD: También podría ser un esbirro de Calopez para darle vidilla al foro.



Ahora resulta que el empinado desinformador proUsa se indigna..!! Acabáramos... Ja


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Arraki (31 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


>



Te dejo en la nevera, buenas vistas y ambiente agradable. Estarás con muchos amigos tuyos.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (31 Mar 2022)

Analista de una consultora aeroespacial y de defensa, bastante famoso en el mundillo OSINT:


----------



## Bulldozerbass (31 Mar 2022)

Al final me ha saltado el video del asesinato por apuñalamiento a través de globo ocular y no he podido pararlo a tiempo, me he quedado paralizado viéndolo. 

Creo que hace unos días se identificó al demonio que lo hizo a cara descubierta. ¿Se sabe si ya ha sido capturado?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (31 Mar 2022)

Símbolos del DESASTRE RUSO: Kharkiv a 35 kilómetros de Rusia y a 485 km de Kiev, sigue sin caer tras sufrir asedios y bombardeos desde el primer día


Me resulta realmente difícil entender cómo Rusia no puede sitiar (y mucho menos tomar) de manera confiable una ciudad que está a 35 km de la frontera rusa. Nathan Ruser @Nrg8000 La ciudad ucraniana de Sumy fue atacada a las 3 de la mañana del primer día de la invasión rusa. Durante la mayor...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Nicors (31 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Mig29 ukra



Pero si me dijeron los prorrusitos que los ucranianos no tenían aviones, que Rusia era dueña de los cielos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## felino66 (31 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Al final me ha saltado el video del asesinato por apuñalamiento a través de globo ocular y no he podido pararlo a tiempo, me he quedado paralizado viéndolo.
> 
> Creo que hace unos días se identificó al demonio que lo hizo a cara descubierta. ¿Se sabe si ya ha sido capturado?




Que yo sepa no lo han capturado, aun,...

Y tampoco he tenido estómago para ver esos vídeos.


----------



## Fígaro (31 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>




A ver si de paso capturan al Pokémon y le dan unos buenos latigazos en forma de Z en el lomo...


----------



## katiuss (31 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Si los tontos volaran nunca veríamos el sol....


----------



## .Kaikus (31 Mar 2022)

Que propietarios mas hijos de puta, abandonan a un precioso terrier ruso negro (tchiorny), un cachorro de esta raza en España esta entre 1.200 y 1.500 euros, un besito Turca, la perra con mas cojones que he tenido y no ladran.


----------



## Trajanillo (31 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Mig29 ukra



Rusia no tiene Mig-29?, porque si tiene como saben que es ucraniano, imagino que por el color del fuselaje


----------



## Fígaro (31 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Pero si me dijeron los prorrusitos que los ucranianos no tenían aviones, que Rusia era dueña de los cielos.





Absolutamente escandaloso para Rusia, qué puta vergüenza.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (31 Mar 2022)

Pues claro


----------



## Fígaro (31 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>




Claro,vosotros lo que quisierais es que una Ucrania desarmada sucumbiera completamente a Rusia...

Déjalos que se defiendan, cada centímetro cuadrado que no se ha conquistado es un centímetro cuadrado que no hay que tratar de recuperar en las negociaciones.

300.000.000 se lo gastan los Helmut en cañas en Mallorca una mañana de agosto.

A chuparla.

El próximo, de 600.

Una caña y un pincho de tortilla menos por cada Helmut.

Qué ruinón, lol.


----------



## crocodile (31 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Rusia no tiene Mig-29?, porque si tiene como saben que es ucraniano, imagino que por el color del fuselaje



Rusia tiene Mig 29 y bastante más que los ukros


----------



## .Kaikus (31 Mar 2022)

Esa fotografia esta realizada en una morgue ucraniana, esta perfectamente claro que la bisuteria esta puesta ex profeso, *propaganda barata ucraniana, el saqueo en el ejercito ruso, esta penado severamente, solo se guardan en el bolsillo los parches militares ukros...*


----------



## Marchamaliano (31 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Que propietarios mas hijos de puta, abandonan a un precioso terrier ruso negro (tchiorny), un cachorro de esta raza en España esta entre 1.200 y 1.500 euros, un besito Turca, la perra con mas cojones que he tenido y no ladran.



Propaganda para progres follaperros. En los países donde la vida es dura los chuchos sólo son una herramienta más del hombre, no un puto capricho.


----------



## Zhukov (31 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Es una serie cojonuda, la vi hace años y siempre la recomiendo.
> Estara en español para descargar por torrent, yo la baje en su momento.




llevo varias páginas del hilo de mención a esa serie y que hay una británica y otra americana. ¿podéis poner el título para saber de qué estáis hablando?


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

Segundo intento que se sepa con el mismo resultado, no?

❗ Por la mañana, Ucrania realizó un intento suicida de evacuar a oficiales de alto rango de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, el comando regional del Regimiento Nacional Azov y mercenarios extranjeros de la sitiada Mariupol.

El helicóptero de transporte Mi-8 involucrado en la evacuación voló a altitudes extremadamente bajas y fue derribado desde el PRZK.

De la tripulación sobrevivieron tres personas, una con heridas moderadas y dos en estado crítico. El resto murió.

Se desconoce el número de personas exacto a bordo. Tampoco se sabe qué unidad estuvo involucrada en la tarea; tal vez estemos hablando de los mismos "equipos de evacuación" de Silent Professional, a quienes se les prometió hasta $ 2,000 por día de trabajo.
#Mariupol #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar

Más info.

Hubo dos helicópteros en total que participaron en el intento de evacuar a los comandantes ucranianos de Mariupol.

Daniil Bezsonov publicó imágenes de las consecuencias de la destrucción de uno cerca de Rybatsky (suroeste de Mariupol, dirección Primorsky).

Aparentemente, los helicópteros salieron de Zaporozhye e intentaron ingresar a Mariupol desde el mar.
#Mariupol #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar



Spoiler: +18


----------



## ProfeInsti (31 Mar 2022)

El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, ha firmado este jueves un decreto que permite reclutar a más de 130.000 personas adicionales 
para sumarse al Ejército en plena guerra con Ucrania.


----------



## Marchamaliano (31 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> llevo varias páginas del hilo de mención a esa serie y que hay una británica y otra americana. ¿podéis poner el título para saber de qué estáis hablando?



Utopía. Yo sólo he visto la yankee.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (31 Mar 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Rubens no aprueba este post.



Pero Mondrian sí.


----------



## boogie boom (31 Mar 2022)

No sé si lo ha puesto alguien, si es así da igual, insistiría con ello. Es un video denso de solo 20 minutos de "el ministerio de la verdad". Que salgan los prootánicos a desmentir todo esto:


----------



## Marchamaliano (31 Mar 2022)

Lo de Georgia nunca lo entendí. Stalin era Georgiano y en cuanto cayó la URSS se fueron de brazos a los anglo cabrones.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (31 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Segundo intento que se sepa con el mismo resultado, no?
> 
> ❗ Por la mañana, Ucrania realizó un intento suicida de evacuar a oficiales de alto rango de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, el comando regional del Regimiento Nacional Azov y mercenarios extranjeros de la sitiada Mariupol.
> 
> ...











Private Security Jobs | Mercenary & Defense Contractor Jobs | Silent Professionals


PAY: $500 / day + Expenses | US-based company seeking an experienced Covert Protection Agent with prior security experience in Nicaragua. Former US SOF from 7th SFG or 20th SFG are preferred.




silentprofessionals.org


----------



## Remequilox (31 Mar 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> ... los ucranianos no se van a dejar embolsar como idiotas. ...



¿Debaltsebo?

El ejército ucraniano tiene amplia experiencia en comportarse como idiotas, no retroceder abandonando equipo cuando les cierran parcialmente, y finalmente ser cochinamente derrotados al cerrar la bolsa.
La inmensa mayor parte de bajas ucranianas durante estos últimos 8 años han sido causadas más por la necedad del alto mando propio que no otra cosa. Hay que reconocer que ese desprecio por la vida de los propios soldados está en las más puras tradiciones zarista-soviéticas. 
(Nota: @Zhukov, en sus crónicas de los primeros años de la guerra en el Donbass lo explica profusamente)
(Nota 2: en la IIWW, Dunkerke fue vendida y sentida, y realmente lo fue parcialmente, como una victoria inglesa. En Ucrania el SBU se cargaría a Churchill)


----------



## Paddy McAloon (31 Mar 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Te dejo en la nevera, buenas vistas y ambiente agradable. Estarás con muchos amigos tuyos.



Aunque el cerdo se cambie de nick, cerdo se queda. Que tengas un buen día.


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Rusia no tiene Mig-29?, porque si tiene como saben que es ucraniano, imagino que por el color del fuselaje



Tienen pero no se usan en la operación.


----------



## mazuste (31 Mar 2022)

Cuentos en las redes.Ya saben...Nada es verdad ni es mentira y tal y cual...

*"La última ronda de negociaciones entre Ucrania y Rusia trataba de la extracción de los restos de Azov *
_*junto con los "asesores" USAnos, britis y gabachos escondidos en las ruinas de la acería de Mariupol.

Roman Abramovich -representante de la empresa siderúrgica Yevraz- estaba en la mesa. Los rusos 
de a pie están lívidos por ello, pero, no hay nada siniestro en ello, aunque el propio Zelensky, según 
sus propias palabras, quería que Abramovich estuviera allí.

Así que, aquí está el probable cambio de cromos: Ucrania entrega Mariupol, Yevraz les da una atractiva
suma de dinero (un par de miles de millones de dólares, supongo) por la fundición gigante de Azovstal, 
aún relativamente intacta, y Rusia permite la salida de los combatientes ucranianos con internacional
supervisión .
Todo el mundo gana. Ucrania obtiene una gran cantidad de dinero y los mejores soldados de una causa
desesperada, Rusia obtiene el atractivo activo industrial, salva las vidas de sus propios combatientes 
y Occidente saca a sus estresados "instructores" de la OTAN de la trituradora de carne de Mariupol.

Medinsky, tan inepto como es, puede haber utilizado sus mejores habilidades de actuación para ofuscar 
el verdadero objetivo del pow-wow de Estambul.*_
* En el mundo de Putin, todo es humo y espejos, y nada parece ser como realmente es."*


----------



## paconan (31 Mar 2022)

No hay mas información de como será el método de pago , se publicará pronto..

*Se ha completado la orden de Putin de transferir el pago de las exportaciones de gas a rublos.*
Moscú. 31 de marzo. INTERFAX.RU - Se completó la orden del presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, al gobierno, al Banco Central y a Gazprom sobre las medidas para transferir los pagos por el suministro de gas a países hostiles a rublos, y la forma en que se realizarán los pagos se puede anunciar el jueves. , dijo la prensa El secretario presidencial Dmitry Peskov.

Durante una conversación con los periodistas el jueves, se preguntó a un portavoz del Kremlin si se ha cumplido la instrucción pertinente de Putin, que vence el jueves.

“Sí, realmente lo es”, respondió Peskov. También señaló que "muy pronto" podría publicarse un nuevo esquema de pago de gas.

Respondiendo a una pregunta aclaratoria sobre si esto ya se puede hacer el jueves, Peskov dijo: "Incluyendo hoy, también se puede esperar".

Se le preguntó a Peskov si el esquema de pago de gas se aplica solo a Alemania u otros países también. "Esto se aplica a todos los países hostiles", respondió.

Putin dijo anteriormente que el pago por el suministro de gas ruso para la exportación a países "enemigos" se está traduciendo a rublos rusos . Instruyó al Banco Central y al gobierno a determinar dentro de una semana el orden de las operaciones para la adquisición de rublos en el mercado interno de la Federación Rusa por parte de los compradores de gas ruso. Las instrucciones de Putin al gobierno, el Banco Central y Gazprom sobre las medidas para transferir a rublos los pagos por el suministro de gas a países hostiles debían completarse el 31 de marzo .





__





Cargando…






www.interfax.ru


----------



## Langlais (31 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Están repitiendo lo que han hecho en Yugoslavia. 
Espero que les den una lección y paren de hacer esto.


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Segundo intento que se sepa con el mismo resultado, no?
> 
> ❗ Por la mañana, Ucrania realizó un intento suicida de evacuar a oficiales de alto rango de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, el comando regional del Regimiento Nacional Azov y mercenarios extranjeros de la sitiada Mariupol.
> 
> ...




*Ojo que dicen esto:*
_La presencia de un persona con una mano vendada insinúa el hecho de que el helicóptero fue derribado en el camino de regreso, se filtró a Mariupol tomó la carga y fue destruido en el camino de vuelta._


----------



## Marchamaliano (31 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Cuentos en las redes.Ya saben...Nada es verdad ni es mentira y tal y cual...
> 
> *"La última ronda de negociaciones entre Ucrania y Rusia trataba de la extracción de los restos de Azov *
> _*junto con los "asesores" USAnos, britis y gabachos escondidos en las ruinas de la acería de Mariupol.
> ...



Sacar de allí vivas a las ratas que te la van a volver a liar.. no sé, hay que ser gilipollas.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (31 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Ojo que dicen esto:*
> _La presencia de un persona con una mano vendada insinúa el hecho de que el helicóptero fue derribado en el camino de regreso, se filtró a Mariupol tomó la carga y fue destruido en el camino de vuelta._



Iba a decir lo mismo, está claro que volvían con el paquete una vez recogido…interesante derribarlos cuando regresan.


----------



## lasoziedad (31 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> llevo varias páginas del hilo de mención a esa serie y que hay una británica y otra americana. ¿podéis poner el título para saber de qué estáis hablando?



"Utopia"


Utopia (Serie de TV) (2013)


----------



## fulcrum29smt (31 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Rusia no tiene Mig-29?, porque si tiene como saben que es ucraniano, imagino que por el color del fuselaje



Rusia aun conserva unos pocos Mig-29A 9.12 y Mig-29S (versión con joroba tras la cabina que contiene equipos electrónicos adicionales) de tiempos Soviéticos, después también tiene un buen número de Mig-29SMT (versión con aviónica actualizada) y media docena de Mig-35 (desarrollo actualizado del Mig-29 con alas distintas) que están en pruebas.

No se ha visto operar Mig-29s en los vídeos que salen a la luz, seguramente no los estén utilizando de momento en Ucrania, en Siria si han estado los Mig-29SMT.

La manera de diferenciar a distancia o de cerca si pertenece a tu bando o al otro existe desde los años 60-70, se usan interrogadores "IFF" (identify friend or foe - identificador amigo o enemigo). Básicamente es un sistema que emite una señal encriptada mediante radio al contacto no identificado detectado previamente mediante Radar, IRST (buscador infrarrojo) o de manera visual.

Se le envía esa señal al contacto y si este no responde o emite una respuesta incorrecta se le declara como enemigo y aparece automáticamente así en las pantallas MFD (pantallas multifuncionales) y el HUD (presentador frontal) del avión.







Las unidades antiaéreas también usan interrogadores IFF antes de disparar un misil, incluso los manpads modernos lo llevan.


----------



## paconan (31 Mar 2022)

Putin firmó un decreto sobre el reclutamiento de primavera
*El presidente ruso Vladimir Putin firmó un decreto llamando a 134.500 personas para el servicio militar*

Vladimir Putin firmó un decreto sobre el reclutamiento de primavera, el documento fue publicado en el portal oficial de Internet de información legal.
“Decido realizar del 1 de abril al 15 de julio de 2022, el reclutamiento de ciudadanos rusos de 18 a 27 años que no estén en la reserva <...>, en la cantidad de 134.500 personas”, dice el texto.
El día anterior, el ministro de Defensa, Sergei Shoigu , señaló que menos hombres jóvenes serían llamados al servicio esta primavera que hace un año, y enfatizó que ninguno de ellos sería enviado a los puntos críticos.









Путин подписал указ о весеннем призыве


Владимир Путин подписал указ о весеннем призыве, документ опубликовали на официальном интернет-портале правовой информации. РИА Новости, 31.03.2022




ria.ru


----------



## computer_malfuction (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Argentium (31 Mar 2022)

*El italiano Draghi dice que Putin le dijo que los actuales contratos de gas siguen vigentes, las empresas europeas seguirán pagando en euros y dólares*
12:26 || 31/03/2022


----------



## mazuste (31 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Sacar de allí vivas a las ratas que te la van a volver a liar.. no sé, hay que ser gilipollas.



Pero si que es curioso como plantea la idea de que la acería es un rehén, otro escudo
mas en el que protegerse y especular que tiene su precio. y, sin embargo se ha montado
toda una historia en la que está implicado un oligarca puente entre la City y la elite rusa.


----------



## keylargof (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## otroyomismo (31 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Lo de Georgia nunca lo entendí. Stalin era Georgiano y en cuanto cayó la URSS se fueron de brazos a los anglo cabrones.



quizas precisamente por eso


----------



## .Kaikus (31 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, ha firmado este jueves un decreto que permite reclutar a más de 130.000 personas adicionales
> para sumarse al Ejército en plena guerra con Ucrania.



Pocas me parecen, yo empezaria con las termonucleares tacticas y no dejaria una agrupacion de tropas enemigas sin vaporizar !!!.


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

*Rusia evacúa a unos 300 soldados con altas dosis de radiactividad por atrincherarse en el "bosque rojo" de Chernóbil.*

Si las bajas rusas ya eran altas en esta invasión de Ucrania, desde ayer tiene que unir *otros 300 soldados* a esa cifra. El pasado martes, varios trabajadores ucranianos de la planta nuclear de Chernóbil advirtieron a la agencia Reuters que las tropas de Moscú estaban atrincheradas en el llamado "bosque rojo", una de las zonas más contaminadas de la zona de exclusión atómica en torno a la central.

Ayer, Yaroslav Yemelyanenko, miembro del Consejo de Estado ucraniano, valiéndose de fuentes bielorrusas, aseguró que hasta siete autobuses llenos de soldados evacuados llegaron al Centro de Medicina Radiológica *de Gomel *con síntomas de haber recibido altas dosis de radiación, *según publica también la agencia local Unian*. Además, las mismas fuentes aseguran que no son los primeros soldados que llegan. Estos militares removieron la tierra donde se concentra la radiactividad para cavar zanjas y trincheras*, según la información de Reuters*, lo que ha podido exponerlos aún más.









Rusia evacúa a unos 300 soldados con altas dosis de radiactividad por atrincherarse en el "bosque rojo" de Chernóbil


Si las bajas rusas ya eran altas en esta invasión de Ucrania, desde ayer tiene que unir otros 300 soldados a esa cifra. El pasado martes, varios trabajadores ucranianos de la...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Eneko Aritza (31 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Iba a decir lo mismo, está claro que volvían con el paquete una vez recogido…interesante derribarlos cuando regresan.


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Lo de Georgia nunca lo entendí. Stalin era Georgiano y en cuanto cayó la URSS se fueron de brazos a los anglo cabrones.



Colorines mediantes.


----------



## amcxxl (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## computer_malfuction (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (31 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Que propietarios mas hijos de puta, abandonan a un precioso terrier ruso negro (tchiorny), un cachorro de esta raza en España esta entre 1.200 y 1.500 euros, un besito Turca, la perra con mas cojones que he tenido y no ladran.



Si no fuera por las noticias sobre los disparos a soldados maniatados, los testimonios de gente que huye y les tirotean, las afotos de los muertos torturados y el hijoputa del puñal hasta me lo creería. Eso sí, bonito perro, lástima de humanos que lo llevan de la correa. Típica noticia de blanqueo de imagen, pronto los veremos con gatitos, bebés, y paseando ancianitas.


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

Bravo por el hijoPutin y sus generales, son de lo más competentes protegiendo a sus soldados. 

Pobres madres rusas, en manos de éstos carniceros japutas.


----------



## ussser (31 Mar 2022)

boogie boom dijo:


> No sé si lo ha puesto alguien, si es así da igual, insistiría con ello. Es un video denso de solo 20 minutos de "el ministerio de la verdad". Que salgan los prootánicos a desmentir todo esto:



Si, pero es muy bueno.


----------



## .Kaikus (31 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Private Security Jobs | Mercenary & Defense Contractor Jobs | Silent Professionals
> 
> 
> PAY: $500 / day + Expenses | US-based company seeking an experienced Covert Protection Agent with prior security experience in Nicaragua. Former US SOF from 7th SFG or 20th SFG are preferred.
> ...



La profesion de mercenario es tan antigua como la de prostituta !!!.


----------



## lapetus (31 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> "Esto se aplica a todos los países hostiles"



 

Y Alemania en plan: nooooo, eso no viene en el contrato...

Los alemanes están hasta los huevos del resto de colonias usanas en Europa que les han acoplado los americanos. Menos mal que han hecho votaciones en Septiembre, porque lo que se les viene encima es capáz de tirar un gobierno.


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

"Arrancan en Rusia maniobras a gran escala de Fuerzas de Misiles Estratégicos"
"Las Fuerzas de Misiles Estratégicos son uno de los principales componentes de las fuerzas estratégicas nucleares de Rusia y tienen como fin la contención nuclear de una posible agresión contra el país."  









Arrancan en Rusia maniobras a gran escala de Fuerzas de Misiles Estratégicos


Moscú, 31 mar (EFE).- Las Fuerzas de Misiles Estratégicos de Rusia iniciaron hoy maniobras a gran escala en la región de Oremburgo, en el sur del país, con la participación de 3.000 efectivos y 300 equipos de combate, en el contexto de la "operación especial militar" del Ejército ruso en...




www.swissinfo.ch


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (31 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La profesion de mercenario es tan antigua como la de prostituta !!!.



Efectivamente, los primeros ejércitos de las culturas antiguas básicamente eran mercenarios. Es algo muy antiguo.


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Mar 2022)

¿Y el Partido Cristiano de España (PCE)? bragas Princesa:


----------



## paconan (31 Mar 2022)

Otros que aprovechan el momento

*Los tártaros exigen la devolución de Crimea en las conversaciones entre Ucrania y Rusia*

Los líderes de la comunidad tártara de Crimea exigieron el martes que la devolución de la península, anexada por Rusia en 2014, sea una condición impuesta por Kiev en sus conversaciones con Moscú para poner fin a la guerra en Ucrania.

En una reunión virtual del Mejlis, la asamblea tradicional de la minoría musulmana tártara en Crimea, los miembros declararon que regresar a la península debería ser una "condición obligatoria" en todas las negociaciones con Rusia.









Tatars Demand Return of Crimea in Ukraine-Russia Talks - The Moscow Times


Crimean Tatar community leaders on Tuesday demanded that returning the peninsula, annexed by Russia in 2014, should be a condition imposed by Kyiv in its talks with Moscow to end the war in Ukraine. At a virtual meeting of the Mejlis — the traditional assembly of the Tatar Muslim minority in...




www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## Paddy McAloon (31 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La profesion de mercenario es tan antigua como la de prostituta !!!.



De hecho, las prostitutas son las mercenarias del amor.


----------



## Remequilox (31 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Cuentos en las redes.Ya saben...Nada es verdad ni es mentira y tal y cual...
> 
> *"La última ronda de negociaciones entre Ucrania y Rusia trataba de la extracción de los restos de Azov *
> _*junto con los "asesores" USAnos, britis y gabachos escondidos en las ruinas de la acería de Mariupol.
> ...



¿Y el oligarca más rico de Ucrania, propietario de Azovstal, y cofinanciador del club de "machotes tatuados", qué opina?








Los tentáculos del 'Amancio Ortega' de Ucrania, un oligarca convertido en ONG


La fortuna de Rinat Akhmetov ha pasado de 12,7 millones a 5.500, pero el 'Rey del acero' mantiene su imperio gracias a su apuesta por Europa. Tras choques con Zelenski, ahora sus fábricas acogen refugiados.




www.lainformacion.com


----------



## ussser (31 Mar 2022)

Langlais dijo:


> Están repitiendo lo que han hecho en Yugoslavia.
> Espero que les den una lección y paren de hacer esto.



y Putin aceptando euros para el pago de gas. No hay por donde cogerlo.


----------



## amcxxl (31 Mar 2022)

Se informa que 2 helicópteros fueron derribados durante la noche. Uno cayó cerca del pueblo de Rybatskoye, al oeste del puerto de Mariupol.


Vuelan desde la región de Zaporozhye lo más bajo posible sobre el suelo por la noche para ir al mar entre Berdyansk y Mariupol, luego un pequeño desvío sobre el mar e intentar ir al puerto o Azovstal para recoger la carga. Luego retirarse por la misma ruta (si no hay suficiente combustible, aterrizar en el campo 


+18! Un poco más de ukropo frito. Estos oficiales de las SS volaron para salvar al comandante de Navoz "Radish" Prokopenko, que no quiere morir por el Ukroreich, pero quiere escribir tik toks en inglés, no voló 


Almacenamiento "Azov". Estrictamente 18+ Como veis, los equipos de recogida de muertos están trabajando. Entonces serán enterrados en algún lugar. 


En la región de Dnepropetrovsk, hace unas horas, se lanzó un ataque con misiles contra una unidad militar, dijo el gobernador Valentin Reznichenko. Dos personas murieron, cinco resultaron heridas. Destruyó el edificio administrativo y el depósito de combustible


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

Se espera que Finlandia tome la decisión de solicitar o no el ingreso en la OTAN antes de finales de mayo.

El diario Iltalehti ha revelado que el primer paso, la publicación del Informe de Política Exterior y de Seguridad, se realizará el 14 de abril.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (31 Mar 2022)

Eneko Aritza dijo:


>



Tiene pinta de emboscada, los dejas aterrizar y que carguen a los Nazis Vip, después cuando emprenden el vuelo de nuevo te los cargas.


----------



## lapetus (31 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Y el Partido Cristiano de España (PCE)?



El PCE lo desmontó Moscú a través de Carrillo. ¿Todavía no se ha enterado ustec del apaño de la transición? Lo que queda es la carcasa, reconvertida en mundo payaso.


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

Lo que yo creo y es evidente que Kiev ya no la conquistan de ningún modo, ni el país entero, ni la mitad del país. 

Ahora mismo sus objetivos son quedarse Donesk y Lugansk y si pueden el corredor al sur que las une por tierra con Crimea, esto último se ve complicado. 

Esto es a lo Máximo que aspira el todopoderoso ejército Ruso después de 35 días de guerra, más de 2000 blindados perdidos y 40.000 bajas, un éxito rotundo.


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Mar 2022)

¿A usted le gusta la política de estos paniaguados? seguro que si, libertad, amnistia y cada noche una tia.


----------



## Honkler (31 Mar 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Iba a decir lo mismo, está claro que volvían con el paquete una vez recogido…interesante derribarlos cuando regresan.



Les dejaron recoger la carga y luego… todos juntos directos al walhalla


----------



## fulcrum29smt (31 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Y el Partido Cristiano de España (PCE)? bragas Princesa:



Menos mal que queda un partido Comunista digno en Europa, joder ya era hora! Lo del PCE y Podemos es vergonzoso.

Con Julio Anguita la cosa creo hubiera sido muy distinta, quizás no estaría a favor de Rusia por declarar la guerra (o continuar la que existe desde el 2014) pero lo que estoy seguro es que no apoyaría a un títere de Occidente como Zelenski y mucho menos a los Nazis.


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Mar 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> El PCE lo desmontó Moscú a través de Carrillo. ¿Todavía no se ha enterado ustec del apaño de la transición? Lo que queda es la carcasa, reconvertida en mundo payaso.



"Eurocomunismo y Estado"...."Moscú, campanas de Moscú, que los peceros cantan, Carrillo askatu".


----------



## Trajanillo (31 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Rusia aun conserva unos pocos Mig-29A 9.12 y Mig-29S (versión con joroba tras la cabina que contiene equipos electrónicos adicionales) de tiempos Soviéticos, después también tiene un buen número de Mig-29SMT (versión con aviónica actualizada) y media docena de Mig-35 (desarrollo actualizado del Mig-29 con alas distintas) que están en pruebas.
> 
> No se ha visto operar Mig-29s en los vídeos que salen a la luz, seguramente no los estén utilizando de momento en Ucrania, en Siria si han estado los Mig-29SMT.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la expliación. Yo me refería a si se puede distinguir a simple vista volando a la altura que volaba el del video.


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

Increíble testimonio en BFMTV de este alcalde de Melitopol que fue secuestrado durante varios días por los rusos. Él dice que no tenían idea de lo que estaba pasando. 

Le dijeron que estamos aquí para atrapar a los nazis; dijo que he estado en esta ciudad durante 30 años y nunca he conocido a uno... entonces dijeron.


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

Si no fuera por la cruda realidad de una guerra, y la perdida de miles de vidas, los rusos parece que estén haciendo la guerra de Gila. 

Casi mejor que el hijoPutin se ponga a pelear con osos y los cabalgue, dejando al resto del mundo en paz.


----------



## Trajanillo (31 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Bravo por el hijoPutin y sus generales, son de lo más competentes protegiendo a sus soldados.
> 
> Pobres madres rusas, en manos de éstos carniceros japutas.



Siempre apareces a la misma hora, empiezo a pensar que trabajas para Calopez


----------



## otroyomismo (31 Mar 2022)

lo decia de coña, que conste


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Siempre apareces a la misma hora, empiezo a pensar que trabajas para Calopez



No trabajo para nadie prenda,ni falta que me hace,solo lo hago por diversion,aunque a ti te joe no??????


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (31 Mar 2022)

Esta gente vive aterrorizada bajo el dominio del ejercito nazi


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

Más imágenes de los helicópteros derribados. Sí que parece que les dejaron entrar para tirarlos con toda la carga 
Uno de los helicópteros cayó al suroeste de Mariupol, en las cercanías de Rybatsky.


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Mar 2022)

Se contradice, aclárese, entonces ¿que hacemos con Satanensky, lo aplaudimos o lo boicoteamos?


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

Como esto sea cierto el ejercito ruso (alias el nuevo ejercito de Pancho Villa) esta en las ultimas.

*Un coronel ruso es atropellado por un tanque de su Ejército en protesta por el alto número de bajas, según oficiales occidentales*   









Un coronel ruso es atropellado por un tanque de su Ejército en protesta por el alto número de bajas, según oficiales occidentales


El militar fue evacuado por soldados chechenos bajo el mando de Kadirov con las dos piernas destrozadas



www.abc.es


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (31 Mar 2022)

Ahora se puede tejer un nudo extremadamente interesante alrededor de Mariupol.

Uno: en los últimos días, los ucranianos han realizado varios intentos muy persistentes de evacuar a alguien de allí. Llegaron informes a mi campo de visión de tres de sus helicópteros derribados en el proceso y uno que escapó, alcanzando apenas nuestros radares. El DPR y nuestro Ministerio de Defensa dicen que están tratando de eliminar el comando Azov.

Dos: Macron llama a Putin con el mismo fervor e insistencia que usó para derrotar a su abuela cuando era su prometida. Solo en marzo: al menos siete llamadas. Y en ellos se plantea regularmente el tema de la evacuación de Mariupol.

Tres: el mismo Macron, con la misma boca, insiste en que a él, en compañía de un gato y un perro de Turquía y Grecia, se le permita realizar una operación humanitaria, o mejor dicho, de evacuación, de una escala sin precedentes en Mariupol. Con nuestro consentimiento, de alguna manera no mucho.

Cuatro: literalmente hoy, se informa sobre la inminente destitución del jefe de la inteligencia militar francesa. Según la versión anunciada por la prensa - por no prever y se quedó dormido el inicio de la desbanderización. Y en todo este terreno, la red se ha estado preguntando con entusiasmo durante bastante tiempo qué tipo de Monsieurs tal o cual puede o puede estar en Mariupol al lado de la escoria humana más completa. Con la perspectiva de caer vivo en nuestras manos e infligir un daño incalculable a la reputación de Belle France en general y de Macronia personalmente en particular.

La primera vuelta de las elecciones presidenciales en Francia el 10 de abril. El segundo, sin el cual está garantizado que no se hará, en otras dos semanas.


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (31 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No trabajo para nadie prenda,ni falta que me hace,solo lo hago por diversion,aunque a ti te joe no??????



No a mi no me jode en absoluto, de hecho no te he puesto en el ignore como a otros porque me haces gracia, eres como el bufón del hilo, no cambies que entretienes con tus cositas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Más imágenes de los helicópteros derribados. Sí que parece que les dejaron entrar para tirarlos con toda la carga
> Uno de los helicópteros cayó al suroeste de Mariupol, en las cercanías de Rybatsky.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1006879
> ...



Mi-8MSB con números de cola 864 que pertenecía a la 18.ª Brigada Aérea de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que está estacionada en Poltava.

@warjournaltg


----------



## eltonelero (31 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Otros que aprovechan el momento
> 
> *Los tártaros exigen la devolución de Crimea en las conversaciones entre Ucrania y Rusia*
> 
> ...



Y yo quero a Claudia Schiffer cuando era chortina....

Los tartaros debrían de aceptar que hace siglos son una minoría... y como minoría que es se pueden dar con un canto en los dientes con que les deen seguir existiendo.


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> No a mi no me jode en absoluto, de hecho no te he puesto en el ignore como a otros porque me haces gracia, eres como el bufón del hilo, no cambies que entretienes con tus cositas.



Vamos que si me mandas esta noche no duermo y mas viniendo de ti....madre mia como estan las cabezas y por cierto bufon será(la que tu sabes)


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (31 Mar 2022)

"El representante de la delegación ucraniana, David Arakhamia, dijo que las negociaciones entre Rusia y Ucrania se realizarán nuevamente en línea a partir de mañana. También enfatizó que dentro de una semana las delegaciones trabajarán en un proyecto de tratado más coordinado para una futura reunión de los líderes de los estados."


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

La sensación de que se avecina una gran batalla por el Donbass está en el aire. El enemigo está haciendo todo lo que puede aquí. Incluso los escasos aviones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentan periódicamente asaltar nuestra agrupación cerca de Izyum. Tanto nuestras defensas aéreas como las ucranianas trabajan constantemente, el fuego de artillería antiaérea es especialmente bello por la noche. 

La artillería trabaja día y noche, los vehículos aéreos no tripulados dan vueltas en el cielo. Según la sensación subjetiva, el fuego enemigo es unas 5-6 veces menos intenso, pero sigue siendo bastante preciso, la parte principal del trabajo de la artillería enemiga es el disparo de baterías de mortero itinerantes y Grads. 

Hace 4 días, a eso de las 2 de la madrugada, 5 instalaciones Grad de las AFU comenzaron a dar la vuelta en el punto de apertura de fuego y en ese momento nuestra artillería los atacó. Los primeros 2 proyectiles impactaron a unos 150-200 metros de los Vsushniks, los Grads rápidamente se enrollaron y comenzaron a alejarse y en ese momento tres proyectiles más alcanzaron con gran éxito a los ucranianos en movimiento. 

Delante del coche principal (a unos 10 metros) impactó nuestro proyectil de 152 mm, el coche cayó en la zanja, matando aparentemente al conductor. El segundo y el tercer coche pudieron escapar, pero el segundo fue destruido por una explosión cercana. Un equipo salió corriendo del cuarto, aunque no tenía daños visibles (para ser justos, de noche es difícil saber si es así o no). 

Los preparativos para una gran batalla están en marcha y nuestras pérdidas han sido mínimas en los últimos días. Las AFU, a su vez, están recibiendo ataques con misiles que están reduciendo sus filas. Sin embargo, hay que tener en cuenta que el enemigo aún no ha sufrido tales pérdidas que rompan su voluntad de resistencia. La lucha continúa.


----------



## willbeend (31 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Más imágenes de los helicópteros derribados. Sí que parece que les dejaron entrar para tirarlos con toda la carga
> Uno de los helicópteros cayó al suroeste de Mariupol, en las cercanías de Rybatsky.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1006879
> ...



La logistica! Les ha fallado la logistica!


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (31 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Ahora se puede tejer un nudo extremadamente interesante alrededor de Mariupol.
> 
> Uno: en los últimos días, los ucranianos han realizado varios intentos muy persistentes de evacuar a alguien de allí. Llegaron informes a mi campo de visión de tres de sus helicópteros derribados en el proceso y uno que escapó, alcanzando apenas nuestros radares. El DPR y nuestro Ministerio de Defensa dicen que están tratando de eliminar el comando Azov.
> 
> ...



Muy listo, te has dado cuenta del follón. Supongo que dejarán pasar unos helicópteros y otros no, según les convenga en el trato. Las guerras son muy sucias.


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

Aunque finalmente entren en Kiev y consigan avanzar por el resto de Ucrania, que espero que no, el ridiculo que esta haciendo el ejercito ruso, es increíble. 

Con lo del bosque rojo se han coronado. Jamas pensé que ese nivel de idiotez, mala preparación y subnormalidad cupiese en ningún ejercito, ruso incluido.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (31 Mar 2022)

¿Cuándo llega lo weno?


----------



## Patatas bravas (31 Mar 2022)

Osea que putin se va reunir con Zelensky eso huele a derrota y humillación de Putin. Recordemos que uno de los objetivos de Rusia al principio de la guerra era sacar a Zelensky del poder.


----------



## amcxxl (31 Mar 2022)

*Nada inusual, solo el personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se mueve en ambulancias. Gracias Al Jazeera*


 "El esquema propuesto requiere la apertura obligatoria de cuentas en rublos rusos en un banco ruso por parte de un comprador extranjero de gas ruso", dijo una fuente del gobierno a RBC. 


Una de las maquinas ya ha sido identificada. 18 Brigada de Aviación del Ejército. Póltava
 

Del segundo helicoptero, tres sobrevivieron. Estamos esperando una entrevista muy interesante.


Dos helicópteros de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a una altitud extremadamente baja volaron desde el mar hasta Mariupol para evacuar a los comandantes de Azov. Pero fueron derribados por combatientes de #DPR de MANPADS. 
*Uno fue derribado en el camino de regreso*. En la segunda tabla derribada sobrevivieron tres pasajeros y uno puede testificar.


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

Pues si ya la moral de las tropas rusas estaba por los suelos, esta cagada de sus jefes va a ayudar mucho a elevarla.


----------



## ccartech (31 Mar 2022)

Por qué las tropas rusas utilizan ramas de árboles para camuflarse en Ucrania


Es una parte fundamental de la lucha bélica, incluso cuando los avances tecnológicos, como los drones, las imágenes por satélite y los visores infrarrojos, han hecho más difícil esconderse en los campos de batalla modernos




www.infobae.com


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Mar 2022)

eep. pero ¿a que viene esta mariconada? toda esa mierda cristera no es mas que una novela gay, el Cojo de Tarso odiaba el sexo, su figura contrahecha era la risión de las putas de Corinto, por eso se montó toda esa mierda del profeta vengonzantemente gay. Ademas, si está clarito "Amaos los UNOS a los OTROS" y "Dejad que los niños se acerquen a mí", basura.


----------



## cryfar74 (31 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Ojo que dicen esto:*
> _La presencia de un persona con una mano vendada insinúa el hecho de que el helicóptero fue derribado en el camino de regreso, se filtró a Mariupol tomó la carga y fue destruido en el camino de vuelta._



El caso es que el día que salto la noticia del suceso, yo lei que el derribo había sido en el regreso. Lo que desconocía era que eran dos helicópteros, lo que me lleva a preguntar si derribaron los dos o solo uno. Si escapo uno fue una cagada.


----------



## Trajanillo (31 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Vamos que si me mandas esta noche no duermo y mas viniendo de ti....madre mia como estan las cabezas y por cierto bufon será(la que tu sabes)



Que no te voy a mandar, eres lo unico que hace reir en este hilo, con tus frases chupiguays y tu tonito super regañador a Putin. No se quien será bufón, dime quien?


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (31 Mar 2022)

La ministra de exteriores alemana Berbock visitando refugiados ucranianos...oh wait.
t.me/intelslava/24046?single


----------



## fulcrum29smt (31 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Gracias por la expliación. Yo me refería a si se puede distinguir a simple vista volando a la altura que volaba el del video.



No, al menos por la calidad del vídeo y la distancia no es posible distinguir a que bando pertenece, esta demasiado lejos. Si se pudieran ver las escarapelas saldríamos de dudas. 

Eso si, yo diría que es Ucraniano por 2 razones, primero por su actitud, vuela bajo, muy errático y en los pocos segundos que dura el vídeo va cambiando de rumbo (es decir, seguramente vaya con miedo de comerse algún misil), segundo como hemos visto hasta la fecha ni los Rusos han puesto vídeos de sus Mig-29SMT operando en Ucrania ni estos últimos han sacado vídeos donde les ataque este avión.


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

Los "jefes" de los soldados invasores rusos o son unos necios o directamente malévolos,o, lo más probable, las dos cosas a la vez, condenándoles a una muerte o sufrimientos seguros por "aliarse" con la radioactividad.


----------



## computer_malfuction (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Que no te voy a mandar, eres lo unico que hace reir en este hilo, con tus frases chupiguays y tu tonito super regañador a Putin. No se quien será bufón, dime quien?



No,que me pierdo.....


----------



## lapetus (31 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> La sensación de que se avecina una gran batalla por el Donbass está en el aire.



Olvídate. La primera oleada rusa, la que tenía mejores tropas, está ya de salida, y la que viene ahora de peor calidad es para ocupar temporalmente lo avanzado.

Lo que Rusia pretende es un canje. Vosotros ucranianos os vaís del Donbass sin luchar y mantenéis vustras mejores tropas, yo me ahorro el asalto y las consiguientes bajas, y a cambio me retiro del resto de zonas, y cada uno lo vende como una victoria a su público.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Rusia no tiene Mig-29?, porque si tiene como saben que es ucraniano, imagino que por el color del fuselaje



Es de los comentarios de Telegram donde decían eso, al parecer de una batalla aérea he entendido...había otro video...ya no puedo consultar esas fuentes, sólo leeros y algo de periódicos.

Pero daban por hecho que era Ukra.

Aviones les deben quedar, tienen muchos aeródromos, no se distancia que necesita un mig-29 para aterrizar-despejar, @fulcrum29smt lo sabes?


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Mar 2022)

Tan mayorcito y creyendo en seres imaginarios, en fin, salude a Steve.


----------



## piru (31 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Te la hago sencilla. No sé qué buque o buques tenía EE.UU. en el Mar Negro, pero como no pueden ingresar otros buques de Guerra (Turquía está aplicando el Tratado que lo prohíbe mientras haya estado de Guerra), lo más seguro que el/los que estaba/n *ya se han quedado sin combustible.*
> 
> Normalmente EE.UU. rota naves (ingresan las permitidas, dan vueltas, salen a repostar e ingresan otras, etc.), pero como ahora no puede ingresar nuevas y la/s que estén no pueden repostar, forzosamente tiene que sacarlas y hasta que no termine el estado de guerra, no podrá ingresar otras nuevas.
> 
> Eso es todo.



O que al no poder meter más barcos, no puede meter dragaminas y por eso es mejor irse.

Pero no deja de ser una señal de debilidad USA, en los buenos tiempos habría aprovechado la coyuntura para marcarse un Maine.


----------



## NS 4 (31 Mar 2022)

ay ay ay...APRIL LILI LILI!!!

Si el primero de abril después de todas las charletas y mareos... les corta el gas...se ríe Rusia entera...y Serbia también.

Sería un primero de abril histórico...

E histérico...aquí en la decrepita Europa.


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

Este hijoPutin repartiendo Polonio hasta a sus propios soldados. Manda a su ejército Rojo a atrincherarse en el bosque idem, sabiendo lo que hay allí.


----------



## vladimirovich (31 Mar 2022)

¿Alguien sabe cuanto empieza Rusia la operacion especial de invasion de Ucrania y termina la operacion finta y amago?


----------



## NS 4 (31 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Tan mayorcito y creyendo en seres imaginarios, en fin, salude a Steve.



tu crees en el marxismo...y Marx jugaba en bolsa...eso sí con el dinero de su jefa...como buen sociolisto.

No me lo tomes en cuenta...desde tu aserto: LA LIBERTAD ES LA PUTA DEL CAPITAL, Y LA DEMOCRACIA SU PALANGANERA...

...creo que te lo puedo perdonar casi todo.


----------



## lasoziedad (31 Mar 2022)

*Rusia legaliza el contrabando para hacer frente a las sanciones*

El primer ministro ruso, Mijaíl Mishustin, ha firmado *una ley que legaliza "las importaciones paralelas" a Rusia* con el fin de "garantizar el suministro de bienes incluso a pesar de las acciones hostiles de los políticos extranjeros". El Ministerio de Industria y Comercia de Rusia elaborará y publicará* una lista con los bienes susceptibles *a ser objeto de contrabando, aunque según el Ministerio, solo se legalizarán los bienes necesarios "para completar el mercado de consumo". Según el organismo, "la importación paralela *no significa la legalización de las mercancías falsificadas*. Nosotros hablamos de la importación de bienes originales a través de *canales alternativos*”. El Gobierno de Rusia asegura que el *"mercado gris"* como también llama al contrabando), dispondrá de "todos los controles y trámites aduaneros necesarios".


----------



## NS 4 (31 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Marta Flis Flis lo hace constantemente:



Que polvazo tiene...aunque sea un polvo ...rojo.


----------



## lasoziedad (31 Mar 2022)

*El Kremlin niega que Putin esté mal informado por su entorno*

El Kremlin *negó este jueves las informaciones* difundidas por EEUU que apuntan a que el presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin,* podría estar mal informado* acerca de la marcha real de la campaña militar en Ucrania. *"Simplemente no entienden qué ocurre en el Kremlin. No entienden al presidente Putin y no entienden el mecanismo de la toma de decisiones"*, dijo el portavoz de la Presidencia rusa, Dmitri Peskov, en su rueda de prensa telefónica diaria.

Las agencias de inteligencia de EEUU señalaron previamente que *Putin se siente engañado por sus asesores* porque le están dando "información errónea" acerca de la evolución de la guerra en Ucrania y el efecto de las sanciones en la economía rusa. "Tenemos información de que Putin se ha sentido engañado por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, lo que ha resultado en una* tensión persistente entre Putin y su liderazgo militar*", afirmó este miércoles la directora de Comunicación de la Casa Blanca, Kate Bedingfield, en una rueda de prensa.

Coincidió con ella el portavoz del Departamento de Defensa, John Kirby, quien dijo que le produce *"un poco de inquietud" que el líder de Rusia no sepa lo que están haciendo sus soldados en Ucrania.* Expresó también temor a que esa situación afecte a las conversaciones que se han estado produciendo entre Rusia y Ucrania para acercar posturas y lograr un alto el fuego. "Si (Putin) no está informado al completo,* ¿cómo van a llegar sus negociadores a un acuerdo que sea duradero?* Uno que desde luego respete la soberanía de Ucrania. Y otra cosa es que uno no sabe cómo va a reaccionar un líder cuando recibe malas noticias. Así que sí, es preocupante", añadió Kirby.


----------



## chemarin (31 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Menos mal que queda un partido Comunista digno en Europa, joder ya era hora! Lo del PCE y Podemos es vergonzoso.
> 
> Con Julio Anguita la cosa creo hubiera sido muy distinta, quizás no estaría a favor de Rusia por declarar la guerra (o continuar la que existe desde el 2014) pero lo que estoy seguro es que no apoyaría a un títere de Occidente como Zelenski y mucho menos a los Nazis.



Hombre, es que eso es lo suyo, los filorusos lo tenemos difícil en Occidente, entiendo que un partido político occidental no debe pronunciarse a favor de Rusia, pero al menos que no apoye a la OTAN, eso es inaceptable. La izquierda occidental debe pedir la neutralidad, lo que obviamente exige salirse de la OTAN.


----------



## Trajanillo (31 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> No, al menos por la calidad del vídeo y la distancia no es posible distinguir a que bando pertenece, esta demasiado lejos. Si se pudieran ver las escarapelas saldríamos de dudas.
> 
> Eso si, yo diría que es Ucraniano por 2 razones, primero por su actitud, vuela bajo, muy errático y en los pocos segundos que dura el vídeo va cambiando de rumbo (es decir, seguramente vaya con miedo de comerse algún misil), segundo como hemos visto hasta la fecha ni los Rusos han puesto vídeos de sus Mig-29SMT operando en Ucrania ni estos últimos han sacado vídeos donde les ataque este avión.



Entonces todavía les queda algún aparato que deben tener en algún aeropuerto seguramente fuera de Ucrania.


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

Llegan más noticias sobre violaciones masivas de mujeres y niñas ucranianas por parte de soldados rusos. 

En el oblast de Kiev, los soldados rusos mataron al marido de una mujer y la violaron durante 5 horas mientras su hijo menor se escondía en la habitación contigua.


----------



## Trajanillo (31 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No,que me pierdo.....



No ofende el que quiere si no el que puede y el bufón del foro no tiene ese poder.


----------



## lasoziedad (31 Mar 2022)

*Rusia prohibirá la exportación de semillas de girasol*

*Rusia* prohibirá la *exportación de semillas de girasol a partir del 1 de abril* y fijará *cuotas para la exportación del aceite de girasol y el salvado* a partir del 15 de abril, según informó hoy el Ministerio de Agricultura ruso.

La medida fue aprobada por la *subcomisión de regulación aduanera *y de tarifas del *Ministerio de Agricultura* "con el objetivo de *proteger el mercado interno y garantizar la demanda* de las empresas procesadora", según señaló la entidad en su canal de Telegram.
Rusia es el *segundo mayor productor de aceite de girasol* a nivel mundial, después de Ucrania.


----------



## lapetus (31 Mar 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> sacar a Zelensky del poder



Más bien que entrara en pánico y huyera él mismo. No coló, porque entre otras cosas el actor no es autónomo, sino que obedece lo que le digan desde Langley. Y como estos tienen buena inteligencia y saben que Rusia no tenía realmente posibilidad de tomar Kiev, pues le hicieron aguantar.
Deponerlo a la fuerza hubiese sido un problema mayor, porque cualquier moderado que pongas luego no va a contar con el apoyo de la población que lleva años siendo adoctrinada en el nacionalismo.


----------



## NS 4 (31 Mar 2022)

vil. dijo:


> El punto de vista de un hombre en esto vale poco... nos adecuamos muy mucho a las circunstancias y acabamos viendo hasta en una cabra un monumento si se tercia... pero la mujer... je...
> 
> A ver si has estado con mujeres y ellas son conscientes de que eso es así, se dan tres tipos de situaciones en los primeros encuentros sexuales:
> 
> ...



La tronca que elijas...que te guste físicamente...y que te guste mucho...ya sabes, como Espronceda...si después de besarla no tienes que recolocarte el cimbel en el calzón...es que no es la correcta.

En SHEENANDOA, también lo explicaba Jimmy Stewart.


----------



## lasoziedad (31 Mar 2022)

*Arrancan en Rusia maniobras a gran escala de las Fuerzas de Misiles Estratégicos*

Las *Fuerzas de Misiles Estratégicos de Rusia* iniciaron hoy* maniobras a gran escala en la región de Oremburgo*, en el sur del país, con la participación de *3.000 efectivos y 300 equipos de combate*, en el contexto de la 'operación especial militar' del Ejército ruso en Ucrania.
Las Fuerzas de Misiles Estratégicos son uno de los *principales componentes de las fuerzas estratégicas nucleares de Rusia *y tienen como fin la* contención nuclear *de una posible agresión contra el país. 

Estas fuerzas disponen en su arsenal de* de misiles Yars*, capaces de *destruir objetivos a 11.000 kilómetros de distancia*, además de sistemas de misiles *Voyevoda, Stilet, Topol-M* y el novedoso *Avangard*.


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Mar 2022)

Yo no creo en Dios, creo en Star Trek


----------



## chemarin (31 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El italiano Draghi dice que Putin le dijo que los actuales contratos de gas siguen vigentes, las empresas europeas seguirán pagando en euros y dólares*
> 12:26 || 31/03/2022



La primera vez que supe a través de ti que Rusia iba a pedir que se le pagara en rublos las compras de gas y en general de materias primas, mostré mi entusiasmo y escepticismo, desgraciadamente no andaba desencaminado. Supongo que Putin tiene sus buenas razones para actuar así, pero se me antoja demasiado acomodaticio.


----------



## NS 4 (31 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> TV4 no ha aportado más pruebas que enlaces a fuentes anónimas. Supuestamente, cuando el JAS 39 Gripen sueco fotografió el incidente, la información fue confirmada. Las Fuerzas Armadas Suecas no han confirmado la presencia de armas nucleares en los aviones rusos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1006728
> 
> ...



Si son expertos en interpretación del ruso...capaces de decir lo contrario a lo que de verdad están diciendo las victimas de la guerra...

Que les impide sustituir un "podrían llevar..." por un "llevan"...


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

En Bucha, al norte de Kiev, la ONG internacional La Strada, que lucha contra la violencia sexual, informó de un caso de 18 y. o. niña que fue secuestrada y violada por rusos durante 8 días.


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> No ofende el que quiere si no el que puede y el bufón del foro no tiene ese poder.



Anda superate algo mas,la verdad ya te dejo es que aburres al mas pintao joio.....


----------



## visaman (31 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> que va lo del sótano fue una trolleada de las mias aprovechando la prueba de la alarma que se hace cada mes o así



ya estas en el monte cazando renos?


----------



## Abstenuto (31 Mar 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Olvídate. La primera oleada rusa, la que tenía mejores tropas, está ya de salida, y la que viene ahora de peor calidad es para ocupar temporalmente lo avanzado.
> 
> Lo que Rusia pretende es un canje. Vosotros ucranianos os vaís del Donbass sin luchar y mantenéis vustras mejores tropas, yo me ahorro el asalto y las consiguientes bajas, y a cambio me retiro del resto de zonas, y cada uno lo vende como una victoria a su público.



¿Cómo sabes que las tropas de esta oleada son de peor calidad que las de la primera oleada?


----------



## Remequilox (31 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Entonces todavía les queda algún aparato que deben tener en algún aeropuerto seguramente fuera de Ucrania.



Lo que trascendió al inicio, que "un" Mig-29 había aterrizado en Rumanía, y lo del paripé de si cesión o no cesión de los Mig-29 de Polonia.
Ucrania (Otan mediante), transfirió parte de su fuerza aérea al exterior, a aeropuertos Otan cercanos.
Luego se intentó vender las primeras reapariciones con eso de que tenían bases secretas en las montañas del oeste, y despegaban desde las carreteras....
Ese resto residual de la fuerza aérea ha seguido operando con muy bajo perfil, por dos causas:
No tiene apoyo interno, el despegue es lejano, deben efectuar trayectorias de confusión y fuera de alcance de rádares, no tienen rádares cercanos de apoyo, el retorno y aterrizaje es complicado.....
Rusia vio la jugada, y envió "señales" de que jueguitos, los justos, a los países Otan involucrados.
Supongo que Hungría y Rumanía no están dejando operar esos aviones "en depósito". Eslovaquia y en menor medida Polonia, permiten de vez en cuando algún vuelo.


----------



## NS 4 (31 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Y el Partido Cristiano de España (PCE)? bragas Princesa:



Bruto! Quoque…!!

Te veo desatado...madre mía...vivir para ver!!!

...y Saulo, se cayo de su caballo...o Mr. Spok lo derribo!!!


----------



## chemarin (31 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Lo de Georgia nunca lo entendí. Stalin era Georgiano y en cuanto cayó la URSS se fueron de brazos a los anglo cabrones.



Como prácticamente toda Europa del Este, por lo que sé del caso polaco, hubo muchísimos sobornos a dirigentes de esos países. Hay que reconocer que los anglos han sido muy listos en el manejo del dinero, lo crean con el coste de la maquinaria, papel, tinta, mano de obra, etc. Con costes bajos fabricas millones de $ que se reparten generosamente entre las élites de cada país. Hay que ser muy patriota para no entrar en ese juego.


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

Chavales de apenas 20 años, yendo a una guerra y jugándose su propia vida, por la decisión de un fulano que está tranquilamente en su casa fumándose un puro.


----------



## El-Mano (31 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Ojo que dicen esto:*
> _La presencia de un persona con una mano vendada insinúa el hecho de que el helicóptero fue derribado en el camino de regreso, se filtró a Mariupol tomó la carga y fue destruido en el camino de vuelta._



En eso estaba pensando yo, si intuyes que va a evacuar a alguien y puedes elegir tumbarlo a la vuelta... te esperas y lo destrozas con más gentuza dentro.


----------



## NS 4 (31 Mar 2022)

...pero como eres capaz de decirle a un rojo hobbesiano e irredimible..." AL QUE TE PIDA ...DALEEE"...


----------



## fulcrum29smt (31 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Lo que trascendió al inicio, que "un" Mig-29 había aterrizado en Rumanía, y lo del paripé de si cesión o no cesión de los Mig-29 de Polonia.
> Ucrania (Otan mediante), transfirió parte de su fuerza aérea al exterior, a aeropuertos Otan cercanos.
> Luego se intentó vender las primeras reapariciones con eso de que tenían bases secretas en las montañas del oeste, y despegaban desde las carreteras....
> Ese resto residual de la fuerza aérea ha seguido operando con muy bajo perfil, por dos causas:
> ...



Solo una cosa, el avión que "emigró" a Rumania fué un Su-27 Flanker.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (31 Mar 2022)

Con pinzas.

Directo | Rusia evacúa de Chernóbil a 300 soldados con altas dosis de radiactividad.

www.elcorreo.es


Están deseando que tengamos un problemon.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (31 Mar 2022)

Regimiento azov informa:
FUENTE

‼Sí, los soldados del Regimiento Azov mataron ayer a muchos infantes enemigos en Mariupol

Entre los trofeos armados de Azov - FSU "Vintorez", estación de radio "Azart" y otros.

Uno de los orcos encontró dólares estadounidenses y una gran cantidad de joyas de oro, incluidos anillos de boda de varios tamaños. Sabemos que en las áreas temporalmente ocupadas de la ciudad, estos criminales roban apartamentos civiles, matan y violan a los residentes de la ciudad. Ahora esta escoria se ha vuelto menos.

Todos los objetos de valor que los combatientes de Azov encuentren en los mercenarios de Putin, si se identifica a los propietarios, les serán devueltos o, junto con los fondos encontrados en los rusos, irán en ayuda de los refugiados de Mariupol.

¡La lucha por el Mariupol ucraniano continúa!

T.me/guerraucraniarusia


----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> obviamente Putin tiene FBI Fuentes burocráticas internas que le informan mas o menos de la verdad, no se fía de nadie



Además a a la *DW* le puso de patitas en la frontera. No te fíes mucho de lo que cuentan.


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

Fuerzas Terrestres: Liberación de cinco aldeas en el Óblast de Zaporizhzhia.

Las Fuerzas Terrestres de Ucrania escribieron que las tropas ucranianas han vuelto a controlar las aldeas: Zatyshshia, Malynivka, Vesele, Zelenyi Hai y Chervone, al este de Zaporizhzhia.


----------



## chemarin (31 Mar 2022)

Qué bueno es el vídeo.


----------



## arriondas (31 Mar 2022)

Me parece a mí que los "expertos" y los periodistas directamente se están inventando las noticias, tirando de falacia de autoridad. 

Como mínimo, recurriendo a las medias verdades, es decir, sacar las cosas de contexto., Como sucede en el pago del gas. Hoy el gobierno ruso lo ha vuelto a dejar clarito, pago con conversión de rublos a través de Gazprombank, para todos los países considerados hostiles


----------



## vladimirovich (31 Mar 2022)

Me aburro....los foreros prorusos me han bloqueado...no soportaban mas la verguenza y humillacion...¿donde esta Zurullov, sigue posteando o anda apalizando niños refugiados ucras a la puerta de los colegios?.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (31 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Fuerzas Terrestres: Liberación de cinco aldeas en el Óblast de Zaporizhzhia.
> 
> Las Fuerzas Terrestres de Ucrania escribieron que las tropas ucranianas han vuelto a controlar las aldeas: Zatyshshia, Malynivka, Vesele, Zelenyi Hai y Chervone, al este de Zaporizhzhia.





Al menos podrías poner algún vídeo, imagen que justifique dicha operación.


----------



## Billy Ray (31 Mar 2022)

_1/2 La CNN sigue sorprendiéndome con la naturaleza engañosa de las "noticias" que deciden emitir. Afirman que Putin ha firmado una orden para el reclutamiento de emergencia de 134.000 soldados para reemplazar las bajas de la "fallida" campaña militar de Rusia en Ucrania.

2/2 La realidad es que el presidente ruso está obligado por ley a firmar un decreto a finales de marzo en el que se fijan los objetivos del reclutamiento para la campaña anual de reclutamiento que va de abril a julio. El número de reclutas -unos 134.000- no ha cambiado con respecto a años anteriores._


----------



## kelden (31 Mar 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Osea que putin se va reunir con Zelensky eso huele a derrota y humillación de Putin. Recordemos que uno de los objetivos de Rusia al principio de la guerra *era sacar a Zelensky del poder.*



Y quién va a firmar la rendición?


----------



## .Kaikus (31 Mar 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Y yo quero a Claudia Schiffer cuando era chortina....
> 
> Los tartaros debrían de aceptar que hace siglos son una minoría... y como minoría que es se pueden dar con un canto en los dientes con que les deen seguir existiendo.



En la Federacion Rusa los tartaros son mas de 5 millones largos, despues de los rusos eslavos etnicos, creo que son la minoria mayoritaria...


----------



## amcxxl (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## computer_malfuction (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## chemarin (31 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No has meditado acerca de esto, ¿qué es la belleza?; ¿es algo subjetivo diferente para cada individuo?; ¿la belleza es universal, atemporal?; ¿una mujer bella de hace 2000 años sería percibida igual hoy?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hace unos años fui al Museo Arqueológico de Madrid, tras las reformas que hubo, fui a ver la Dama de Elche, me sorprendió cómo una estatua tan antigua todavía transmitía la belleza de esa mujer. Sí, estoy de acuerdo, la Belleza no tiene tiempo ni lugar, es intemporal y se puede producir en todo lugar.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (31 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Entonces todavía les queda algún aparato que deben tener en algún aeropuerto seguramente fuera de Ucrania.



Esa es una posibilidad, pero es la más peligrosa para la OTAN. Rusia tiene AWACS que pueden escrutar desde territorio Ruso o Bielorruso las fronteras con los países miembros de la OTAN.

Veo más factible que al principio Ucrania dispersara parte de su flota de aviones en los muchos aeropuertos militares y civiles que tiene Ucrania. Un avión como el Mig-29 o incluso el Su-27 se pueden camuflar en zonas próximas a los aeropuertos o meterlos dentro de hangares, edificios, etc...

Los Mig-29 y los Su-27 Incluso pueden haber despegado en algún tramo recto de alguna autopista lo suficientemente largo, de hecho con los Soviéticos era habitual practicar despegues y aterrizajes en ellos.

De todas maneras por tal como volaba ese Mig-29 y la de manpads que tienen los Ucros yo díria que tenía más miedo al fuego amigo que a los Rusos.


----------



## kelden (31 Mar 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Más bien que entrara en pánico y huyera él mismo. No coló, porque entre otras cosas el actor no es autónomo, sino que obedece lo que le digan desde Langley. Y como estos tienen buena inteligencia y saben que Rusia no tenía realmente posibilidad de tomar Kiev, pues le hicieron aguantar.
> Deponerlo a la fuerza hubiese sido un problema mayor, porque cualquier moderado que pongas luego no va a contar con el apoyo de la población que lleva años siendo adoctrinada en el nacionalismo.



Si hiubieran querido matarlo no tenían más que haberle metido un par de calibrazos en su casa o en su oficina.


----------



## Teuro (31 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Me aburro....los foreros prorusos me han bloqueado...no soportaban mas la verguenza y humillacion...¿donde esta Zurullov, sigue posteando o anda apalizando niños refugiados ucras a la puerta de los colegios?.



Normalmente son 15 "post" por página, y tengo algunas páginas donde no me llegan a 8. Normalmente no suelo ignorar a la gente, excepto a los bots esos que llenan el hilo con post interminables llenos de imágenes y textos y a los insultones. Curiosamente en este último grupo parece que suelen coincidir los más terraplanistas (en el caso de covid, "pura sangres" y demás idioteces) con los prorrusos, cuando curiosamente una cosa no tendría nada que ver con la otra. Vamos, que son gente con un discurso totalmente prefabricado "de bote", totalmente previsibles.


----------



## .Kaikus (31 Mar 2022)

Los altos mandos ukros en la Mariupol sitiada, no pueden escapar en un helo vip, si tanto miedo tienen a una muerte en el campo de batalla, que busquen un traje de neopreno, unas aletas y un neumatico hinchado...

PD- Los radares rusos lo confundiran con un delfin con displasia y con suerte llegan a una playa de Crimea.


----------



## crocodile (31 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Como para fiarse de la OTAN, veremos.


----------



## Teuro (31 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _1/2 La CNN sigue sorprendiéndome con la naturaleza engañosa de las "noticias" que deciden emitir. Afirman que Putin ha firmado una orden para el reclutamiento de emergencia de 134.000 soldados para reemplazar las bajas de la "fallida" campaña militar de Rusia en Ucrania.
> 
> 2/2 La realidad es que el presidente ruso está obligado por ley a firmar un decreto a finales de marzo en el que se fijan los objetivos del reclutamiento para la campaña anual de reclutamiento que va de abril a julio. El número de reclutas -unos 134.000- no ha cambiado con respecto a años anteriores._



Lo que parece que dice la noticia: Que han llamado a reservistas, lo que realmente es: Llamamiento rutinario de la gente a hacer el servicio militar.


----------



## Treefrog (31 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Me parece a mí que los "expertos" y los periodistas directamente se están inventando las noticias, tirando de falacia de autoridad.
> 
> Como mínimo, recurriendo a las medias verdades, es decir, sacar las cosas de contexto., Como sucede en el pago del gas. Hoy el gobierno ruso lo ha vuelto a dejar clarito, pago con conversión de rublos a través de Gazprombank, para todos los países considerados hostiles




Aqui un artículo del Handelsblatt alemán, hablan de "confusíon":



https://www.handelsblatt.com/politik/international/liveblog-zum-ukraine-krieg-alle-entwicklungen-verwirrung-um-gaszahlungen-in-rubel-draghi-und-kanzleramt-widersprechen-kreml-darstellung/27982126.html



Rusia está causando confusión sobre el cambio anunciado para los pagos de gas. Los clientes de estados "hostiles" tendrían que comprar rublos por las monedas que figuran en sus contratos, dijo nuevamente el jueves el portavoz Dmitry Peskov. El procesamiento podría ejecutarse a través del Gazprom Bank. Los detalles podrían publicarse el jueves.

Según la Oficina Presidencial, el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, informó el miércoles al canciller Olaf Scholz en detalle cómo se podrían realizar los pagos en rublos por el gas.

Por otro lado, el portavoz del gobierno Steffen Hebestreit enfatizó el miércoles que Putin le había asegurado a Scholz “que nada cambiaría para los socios contractuales europeos”. Los pagos se seguirían realizando exclusivamente en euros y se transferirían a Gazprom Bank como de costumbre.

El jueves, el primer ministro de Italia, Mario Draghi, dijo que Putin le había prometido exactamente eso. Las empresas europeas seguirían pagando las entregas en euros y dólares. *"Lo que entendí, pero también puedo estar equivocado, es que la conversión de pago (...) es un asunto interno de la Federación Rusa", agregó Draghi.*


----------



## chemarin (31 Mar 2022)

GOL dijo:


> *Parte de guerra: Las fuerzas rusas inician el despliegue para la ofensiva sobre la bolsa de Donbass. Análisis*



Pues ya era hora, es la parte que menos entiendo de la estrategia rusa, yo me hubiera centrado en conquistar todo el sur y el este. Sí, ya sé que muchos decís que de ese modo se contienen los refuerzos que pudieran llevar los ucranianos, pero por lo que se dice, lo mejor del ejército ucraniano está en el Donbass, no le veo sentido a que no se les haya bombardeado a saco desde el primer día.


----------



## lasoziedad (31 Mar 2022)

Ojo cuidao, el gordo boca de Sauron de la sexta explicándonos en que consiste el sesgo de confirmación.  con un par!

A cuenta del tema del dia, que a Putin no le cuentan la guerra como nos la cuentan en la tele.


----------



## JAGGER (31 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Arrancan en Rusia maniobras a gran escala de las Fuerzas de Misiles Estratégicos*
> 
> Las *Fuerzas de Misiles Estratégicos de Rusia* iniciaron hoy* maniobras a gran escala en la región de Oremburgo*, en el sur del país, con la participación de *3.000 efectivos y 300 equipos de combate*, en el contexto de la 'operación especial militar' del Ejército ruso en Ucrania.
> Las Fuerzas de Misiles Estratégicos son uno de los *principales componentes de las fuerzas estratégicas nucleares de Rusia *y tienen como fin la* contención nuclear *de una posible agresión contra el país.
> ...



Espero que no haya accidentes trágicos de los que se ven por satélite.


----------



## arriondas (31 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Esa es una posibilidad, pero es la más peligrosa para la OTAN. Rusia tiene AWACS que pueden escrutar desde territorio Ruso o Bielorruso las fronteras con los países miembros de la OTAN.
> 
> Veo más factible que al principio Ucrania dispersara parte de su flota de aviones en los muchos aeropuertos militares y civiles que tiene Ucrania. Un avión como el Mig-29 o incluso el Su-27 se pueden camuflar en zonas próximas a los aeropuertos o meterlos dentro de hangares, edificios, etc...
> 
> ...



Algo de operatividad le queda a la aviación ucraniana, aunque es muy poca (lastrados por la falta de combustible y de repuestos, aviónica que no está en muy buen estado, etc) En 1999, a pesar de la gran cantidad de aviones desplegados por la OTAN (incluyendo AWACS), con cientos de salidas diarias, las fuerzas aéreas yugoslavas aún tenían capacidad poner algunos de sus aparatos en el aire, a pesar de perder la mitad de su flota. Incluso llevaron a cabo un par de misiones de bombardeo fuera de sus fronteras (en Tuzla-Bosnia, y en Rinas-Albania) Tuvieron mejor desempeño que los ucranianos, y eso que los rusos no están poniendo toda la carne en el asador.


----------



## Argentium (31 Mar 2022)

*JPMorgan, banco corresponsal de Rusia, gestionó el pago del cupón del bono soberano en dólares de 2030 que vence el jueves – fuente conocedora de la situación*
14:12 || 31/03/2022


----------



## Marchamaliano (31 Mar 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Si no fuera por las noticias sobre los disparos a soldados maniatados, los testimonios de gente que huye y les tirotean, las afotos de los muertos torturados y el hijoputa del puñal hasta me lo creería. Eso sí, bonito perro, lástima de humanos que lo llevan de la correa. Típica noticia de blanqueo de imagen, pronto los veremos con gatitos, bebés, y paseando ancianitas.



Los perros valen mas que un ruso, para la gentuza de la élite. Bueno más que cualquier humano para ellos, salvo su camarilla de malnacidos.


----------



## piru (31 Mar 2022)

Los de Al Jazeera pillan a los ukras utilizando un ambulancia como transporte de tropas:





t.me/intelslava/24041


----------



## lasoziedad (31 Mar 2022)

En la sexta, supuesto informe que supuestamente no gusto nada al Kremlin de lo que sería el INE de Rusia sobre las condiciones de vida de los rusos antes de la guerra:

1 de cada 4 rusos no tienen WC en su vivienda.
1 de cada 3 rusos no tiene agua caliente.
1 de cada 5 no tiene agua corriente.
1 de cada 6 no tiene calefacción central.
1 de cada 8 viven por debajo del umbral de la pobreza.
1 de cada 4 carece de acceso a internet.

Desconozco si es cierto o si los porcentajes que dan son reales o los traducen como les sale de los cojones.


----------



## Billy Ray (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Remequilox (31 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Solo una cosa, el avión que "emigró" a Rumania fué un Su-27 Flanker.



Gracias por la aclaración.
Lo que no quita que parte de la fuerza aérea fue "transferida" para evitar su derribo inmediato.
El problema es que Ucrania "aun" tiene aviones, pero en la práctica, no dispone de fuerza aérea (si no se involucra activamente la Otan con eso de la zona de exclusión y tal). Lo que entre otros factores, hace que no esté en disposición de efectuar una contraofensiva.


----------



## Marchamaliano (31 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Ahora se puede tejer un nudo extremadamente interesante alrededor de Mariupol.
> 
> Uno: en los últimos días, los ucranianos han realizado varios intentos muy persistentes de evacuar a alguien de allí. Llegaron informes a mi campo de visión de tres de sus helicópteros derribados en el proceso y uno que escapó, alcanzando apenas nuestros radares. El DPR y nuestro Ministerio de Defensa dicen que están tratando de eliminar el comando Azov.
> 
> ...



Pues espero que Putin tenga los cojones de apretar a ver que mierda gabacha a borbotones sale de allí.


----------



## vil. (31 Mar 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> La tronca que elijas...que te guste físicamente...y que te guste mucho...ya sabes, como Espronceda...si después de besarla no tienes que recolocarte el cimbel en el calzón...es que no es la correcta.
> 
> En SHEENANDOA, también lo explicaba Jimmy Stewart.



Si te gusta y no te adecua el cimbel ni siquiera antes de haberla respirado... mejor pasa de ella, porque después de respirarla, ella ya te adecuará el cimbel si sabe que eres su conveniencia...

Santa inocencia la del hombre...


----------



## Fígaro (31 Mar 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> En eso estaba pensando yo, si intuyes que va a evacuar a alguien y puedes elegir tumbarlo a la vuelta... te esperas y lo destrozas con más gentuza dentro.



Aro aro, parte del plan.


----------



## ZARGON (31 Mar 2022)

Los chechenos encontraron a esas personas de Azov que llamaban madres rusas y se burlaban de sus hijos.


----------



## manodura79 (31 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Más imágenes de los helicópteros derribados. Sí que parece que les dejaron entrar para tirarlos con toda la carga
> Uno de los helicópteros cayó al suroeste de Mariupol, en las cercanías de Rybatsky.



Muy desesperados tienen que estar para hacer esa maniobra de rescate.


----------



## Señor X (31 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Pues espero que Putin tenga los cojones de apretar a ver que mierda gabacha a borbotones sale de allí.



Tiene la pinta de que Putin sabía perfectamente lo que allí había y por eso uno de los helicópteros escapó.


----------



## afiestas (31 Mar 2022)

B52 tocando las narices junto a la frontera con Bielorrusia...






Enviado desde mi SM-N986B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Billy Ray (31 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Hace unos años fui al Museo Arqueológico de Madrid, tras las reformas que hubo, fui a ver la Dama de Elche, me sorprendió cómo una estatua tan antigua todavía transmitía la belleza de esa mujer. Sí, estoy de acuerdo, la Belleza no tiene tiempo ni lugar, es intemporal y se puede producir en todo lugar.



Yo lo entendí la primera vez que estuve en Roma, con las estatuas de las vestales y otras diosas romanas. Entendí que muchas de esas estatuas no eran reproducciones de otras griegas sino que eran originales usando modelos, mujeres jóvenes romanas. Una en concreto me dejó fascinado, era de Diana y estaba en el museo Capitolino. La modelo era una chica joven que debió de ser preciosa, y con un cuerpo de poner los nabos duros sin remedio.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (31 Mar 2022)

Rusos contra el globalismo.


----------



## magufone (31 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Los de Al Jazeera pillan a los ukras utilizando un ambulancia como transporte de tropas:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1006977
> 
> ...



Si no respetan la convención de Ginebra con los prisioneros, porque iban a hacerlo con esto?


----------



## pirivi-parava (31 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Ojo cuidao, el gordo boca de Sauron de la sexta explicándonos en que consiste el sesgo de confirmación.  con un par!
> 
> A cuenta del tema del dia, que a Putin no le cuentan la guerra como nos la cuentan en la tele.



Sabes los comisarios políticos de Stalin, que decían lo que tenían que hacer todos, sin ser jefes de nada, pero señalaban con el dedo y... kaput
Hay unos cuantos de ese tipo en esa cadena


----------



## Impresionante (31 Mar 2022)

Otanistas, ¿Cuál es la causa de que el precio del gasoil se haya disparado?

*Rusia*_, inmersa ahora en sanciones por el conflicto de Ucrania, _*es uno de sus principales exportadores mundiales de diésel.*

Venga majos, todos a disfrutar de vuestra estupidez existencial.

. https://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/425614-primera-vez-diesel-superar-gasolina-espana


----------



## Marchamaliano (31 Mar 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Tiene la pinta de que Putin sabía perfectamente lo que allí había y por eso uno de los helicópteros escapó.



Pues también queremos saberlo el resto de personas que no somos npc´s de la otan.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (31 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> En la sexta, supuesto informe que supuestamente no gusto nada al Kremli





lasoziedad dijo:


> En la sexta, supuesto informe que supuestamente no gusto nada al Kremlin de lo que sería el INE de Rusia sobre las condiciones de vida de los rusos antes de la guerra:
> 
> 1 de cada 4 rusos no tienen WC en su vivienda.
> 1 de cada 3 rusos no tiene agua caliente.
> ...



1 de cada 4 rusos no tienen WC en su vivienda. / FALSO - Salvo algunos pueblos indígenas que son nómadas y viven en Rusia en zonas como Siberia.

1 de cada 3 rusos no tiene agua caliente. / FALSO - Mismo caso aplicable.

1 de cada 5 no tiene agua corriente. / FALSO - Mismo caso aplicable.

1 de cada 6 no tiene calefacción central. / FALSO - La URSS desplegó en sus principales ciudades y en muchos pueblos sistemas de calefacción centralizada, en zonas rurales ya se usa gas, leña o calefacción eléctrica.

1 de cada 8 viven por debajo del umbral de la pobreza. / FALSO - Todo depende de donde pongas el nível de pobreza y donde vivas, 400 dolares no son lo mismo en Nueva York que en Yakutia.

1 de cada 4 carece de acceso a internet. / FALSO - Tienen red 4G/5G y una red de fibra óptica muy moderna en las principales ciudades.

¡La Sexta solo intoxica!


----------



## Billy Ray (31 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Ahora se puede tejer un nudo extremadamente interesante alrededor de Mariupol.
> 
> Uno: en los últimos días, los ucranianos han realizado varios intentos muy persistentes de evacuar a alguien de allí. Llegaron informes a mi campo de visión de tres de sus helicópteros derribados en el proceso y uno que escapó, alcanzando apenas nuestros radares. El DPR y nuestro Ministerio de Defensa dicen que están tratando de eliminar el comando Azov.
> 
> ...



Muy interesante, algo huele a podrido, sí...


----------



## fulcrum29smt (31 Mar 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Tiene la pinta de que Putin sabía perfectamente lo que allí había y por eso uno de los helicópteros escapó.



2 entraron, ninguno llegó a casa.


----------



## crocodile (31 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> En la sexta, supuesto informe que supuestamente no gusto nada al Kremlin de lo que sería el INE de Rusia sobre las condiciones de vida de los rusos antes de la guerra:
> 
> 1 de cada 4 rusos no tienen WC en su vivienda.
> 1 de cada 3 rusos no tiene agua caliente.
> ...



He vivido en Crimea y en Krasnodar durante 7 años hasta 2016 y eso es MENTIRA.


----------



## Trajanillo (31 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Cada vez me cae peor el tipo este y cada día que pasa se lo nota cada vez más que es solo un actor.


----------



## Señor X (31 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> 2 entraron, ninguno llegó a casa.



Según he leído, dicen que tres y uno escapó. Mi teoría, según comentan, que muchas llamadas de Macron eran para conseguir que algun instructor francés con muchas estrellas pudiese salir (los de EEUU envían capitanes como mucho). Si iba en el heli que escapó, nunca lo sabremos.


----------



## felino66 (31 Mar 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Los chechenos encontraron a esas personas de Azov que llamaban madres rusas y se burlaban de sus hijos.



Negativo, el tipo de la izquierda y arriba, el que llamó a familiares del soldado fallecido, no es el mismo que aparece abajo a la derecha, ese ya salió hace bastantes días intentando escapar camuflado con los civiles.

Y mira que tengo ganas de ver a esos psicópatas capturados y pagando karma, sobretodo a 
Sergei Velichko y el del cuchillo.


----------



## JAGGER (31 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Otanistas, ¿Cuál es la causa de que el precio del gasoil se haya disparado?
> 
> *Rusia*_, inmersa ahora en sanciones por el conflicto de Ucrania, _*es uno de sus principales exportadores mundiales de diésel.*
> 
> ...



El PBI de Rusia caerá un 40,7%


----------



## pirivi-parava (31 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> 1 de cada 4 rusos no tienen WC en su vivienda. / FALSO - Salvo algunos pueblos indígenas que son nómadas y viven en Rusia en zonas como Siberia.
> 
> 1 de cada 3 rusos no tiene agua caliente. / FALSO - Mismo caso aplicable.
> 
> ...



Pues si hacemos caso a los de la España rural ( y creo que es cierto) hay muchiiiisimos pueblos y zonas aquí que de internet, incluso de móvil, andan bastante peor. Habría que ver la proporción en %


----------



## amcxxl (31 Mar 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Tiene la pinta de que Putin sabía perfectamente lo que allí había y por eso uno de los helicópteros escapó.



ningun helicoptero escapo, solo uno llego a coger la carga y tambien fue derribado en el camino de vuelta


----------



## crocodile (31 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> 1 de cada 4 rusos no tienen WC en su vivienda. / FALSO - Salvo algunos pueblos indígenas que son nómadas y viven en Rusia en zonas como Siberia.
> 
> 1 de cada 3 rusos no tiene agua caliente. / FALSO - Mismo caso aplicable.
> 
> ...



La secta, cadena del psoe y podemos es aún más anti rusa que los peperos episcopales de la trece, ello refleja lo que es la izMIERDA española, otanica, globalista y pro yankee.


----------



## arriondas (31 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> 1 de cada 4 rusos no tienen WC en su vivienda. / FALSO - Salvo algunos pueblos indígenas que son nómadas y viven en Rusia en zonas como Siberia.
> 
> 1 de cada 3 rusos no tiene agua caliente. / FALSO - Mismo caso aplicable.
> 
> ...



¿Han dicho toda esa sarta de chorradas en la Sexta? Está visto que los periodistas juegan con la ignorancia del españolito medio respecto a ciertos países.


----------



## coscorron (31 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Otanistas, ¿Cuál es la causa de que el precio del gasoil se haya disparado?
> 
> *Rusia*_, inmersa ahora en sanciones por el conflicto de Ucrania, _*es uno de sus principales exportadores mundiales de diésel.*
> 
> ...



Comprarse un coche diesel para esto ... el mundo al reves. La culpa es de Putín que no quiere que los Biden hagan sus negocios en Ucrania ... : - )


----------



## Billy Ray (31 Mar 2022)

_La #Duma Estatal rusa celebró la primera reunión de la investigación sobre las actividades de los biolaboratorios en #Ucrania
Decidieron invitar a funcionarios de #Estados Unidos a dar explicaciones. Entre los invitados estaban la vicesecretaria de Estado Victoria Nuland y el hijo del presidente estadounidense Hunter #Biden._


----------



## delhierro (31 Mar 2022)

Al final va a entrar combatiendo en las factorias.


----------



## Byblos07 (31 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> En la sexta, supuesto informe que supuestamente no gusto nada al Kremlin de lo que sería el INE de Rusia sobre las condiciones de vida de los rusos antes de la guerra:
> 
> 1 de cada 4 rusos no tienen WC en su vivienda.
> 1 de cada 3 rusos no tiene agua caliente.
> ...




No lo creo. Sigo a varios youtubers rusos que se dedican a ayudar a personas en necesidad extrema (ancianos perdidos en aldeas, alcohólicos, personas con problemas mentales, mendigos, inmigrantes y casos de miseria por decisiones equivocadas o dificultades de relación) y estas personas sí viven así, pero son una excepción. La gente dona dinero para ayudarlos.

En este vídeo aparece un veterano de Afganistán que lleva viviendo en el bosque 20 años en soledad y comiendo lo que pilla. Las temperaturas en invierno son muy bajas, está en la región de Oremburgo. Pero esta situación, para los rusos, acostumbrados al frío y la dureza, es una excepción, un caso raro.


----------



## amcxxl (31 Mar 2022)

Parece que se estan preparando para liquidar el caldero de Donbass, segun me llega hay una concentracion en Belgorod , incluido armas de gran potencia como el Buratino.


De acuerdo a @MotolkoHelp , hay múltiples grandes convoyes rusos en movimiento en #Bielorrusia hoy provenientes de #Ucrania y / o moviéndose hacia el este. 
También hay informes de que #Rusia está reubicando aviones de Bielorrusia al aeródromo militar de Shaikovka en el oblast de Kaluga, Rusia. 


El asesor del jefe de la oficina de Zelensky, Arestovich, dijo que Rusia prácticamente había destruido la industria militar de Ucrania.


----------



## magufone (31 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



joder cada dia esta peor el croma.
Caulquier dia sale Zelensky doblado...


----------



## capitán almeida (31 Mar 2022)

Quien cojones tará escondido en Mariupol por tanto autogiro que están enviando a chatarrear¿
Como diría gaviotónensandoensandoensandoensandoensandoensandoensandoensandoensandoensandoensandoensandoensandoensandoensandoensandoensandoensandoensandoensandoensandoensandoensandoensandoensandoensandoensandoensandoensandoensandoensandoensandoensandoensandoensandoensandoensandoensandoensandoensandoensandoensandoensandoensandoensandoensando:


----------



## alexforum (31 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Chavales de apenas 20 años, yendo a una guerra y jugándose su propia vida, por la decisión de un fulano que está tranquilamente en su casa fumándose un puro.



Eres el mas chapas de todo el Hilo con diferencia.


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> La secta, cadena del psoe y podemos es aún más anti rusa que los peperos episcopales de la trece, ello refleja lo que es la izMIERDA española, otanica, globalista y pro yankee.



Nadie se puede llamar a engaño a estas horas sobre la izquierda española, el PSOE(r) es un partido creado por el Club Bildelberg con maletines facilitados por la Socialmierda alemana, y PODEMOS es un producto Langley, bajo la ferula de Open Society. La única izquierda española era la vasca, era, ahora son un grupo de salvaculos y shoshos aralarianos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (31 Mar 2022)

*SIMBOLOS DEL DESASTRE DE LOS GUARROS PRO OTANICOS 

10 LITROS DE ACEITE DE GIRASOL 54 EYPOS EN ALEMANIA 


PAGA Y CALLA *


*THE DANGER ZONE BEST KOREAN TOMA EL RELEVO DE TITO PUTIN EN FOLLARSE OTAN NIANOS*

*




*






*A canister of sunflower oil in Germany has risen in price by 550% in a month!*

115.8K views18:15








Intel Slava Z


Intel slava is a Russian News aggregator who covers Conflicts/Geopolitics and urgent news from around the world. Funded by Putin, Russian ministry of defence, FSB, GRU and SVR




t.me













​


----------



## Bulldozerbass (31 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Muy interesante, algo huele a podrido, sí...



Francia tiene que estar de mierda hasta las orejas, deben tener instructores allí. Putin sabe lo que hay y por eso le mostró tanta frialdad en el numerito de la mesa alargada de Alcácer. Y hablando de Alcácer, a la niña encontrada en el sótano de la escuela de Mariupol le habían arrancado una mano, como a las niñas de Alcácer. Mismo tipo de demonios, Zhu De, aunque no creas en brujos.


----------



## Remequilox (31 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Otanistas, ¿Cuál es la causa de que el precio del gasoil se haya disparado?
> 
> *Rusia*_, inmersa ahora en sanciones por el conflicto de Ucrania, _*es uno de sus principales exportadores mundiales de diésel.*
> 
> ...



Que le pidan a China sus reservas estratégicas acumuladas desde octubre del año pasado.......








Economía de guerra: China raciona el suministro de gasoil - mpr21


Estamos en plena economía de guerra: carestía e inflación. En muchas partes de China, las gasolineras han empezado a racionar el suministro de gasóleo debido al aumento de los costes y a la disminución de las existencias del combustible utilizado para la calefacción, la generación de energía y...



mpr21.info


----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Segundo intento que se sepa con el mismo resultado, no?
> 
> ❗ Por la mañana, Ucrania realizó un intento suicida de evacuar a oficiales de alto rango de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, el comando regional del Regimiento Nacional Azov y mercenarios extranjeros de la sitiada Mariupol.
> 
> ...




Si están tan interesados en evacuar a los Mandos es que entre ellos hay asesores del Imperio y sería bochornoso que cayeran en manos chechenas.


----------



## arriondas (31 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> joder cada dia esta peor el croma.
> Caulquier dia sale Zelensky doblado...



Con un fondo de Barrio Sésamo, a este paso...


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Francia tiene que estar de mierda hasta las orejas, deben tener instructores allí. Putin sabe lo que hay y por eso le mostró tanta frialdad en el numerito de la mesa alargada de Alcácer. Y hablando de Alcácer, a la niña encontrada en el sótano de la escuela de Mariupol le habían arrancado una mano, como a las niñas de Alcácer. Mismo tipo de demonios, Zhu De, aunque no creas en brujos.



Los demonios en los que yo pienso no tienen nada de metafísicos, son reales y tienen un lugar de donde vienen. Y es un lugar físico.


----------



## Marchamaliano (31 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> La secta, cadena del psoe y podemos es aún más anti rusa que los peperos episcopales de la trece, ello refleja lo que es la izMIERDA española, otanica, globalista y pro yankee.



No es izquierda. Sólo son unos esclavistas al servicio de los poderosos que dicen que son izquierda.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 Mar 2022)

El país:

Rusia reclutará +120.000 hasta Julio.

Debo buscar fuente + Seria


----------



## Bulldozerbass (31 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los demonios en los que yo pienso no tienen nada de metafísicos, son reales y tienen un lugar de donde vienen. Y es un lugar físico.



No te hablo ya solo de metafísica, sino de inspiración preternatural y posesión. Y disculpas por el offtopic.


----------



## frangelico (31 Mar 2022)

Tiene que ser gente muy importante para que corran ese riesgo. La duda es si son ucranianos o hay militares de otros países ahí encerrado.


----------



## Marchamaliano (31 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Si están tan interesados en evacuar a los Mandos es que entre ellos hay asesores del Imperio y sería bochornoso que cayeran en manos chechenas.



Hostia un vídeo de Kadyrov con los gringos y gabachos maniatados daba para multiorgasmo.


----------



## Zarpa (31 Mar 2022)

Es la quinta de este año al parecer. Allí hay mili. También parece que dicen que es menor que la del año pasado.


----------



## mazuste (31 Mar 2022)

Sobre gas y rublos:

_*"El esquema propuesto requiere la apertura obligatoria de cuentas en rublos rusos
en un banco ruso por parte del comprador extranjero de gas ruso"
"el pago del comprador a Gazprom tendrá que hacerse exclusivamente en rublos". *_
*Una fuente cercana a Gazprom confirmó la estructura del esquema propuesto.*


Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## Honkler (31 Mar 2022)

Que canten! Que canten!


----------



## frangelico (31 Mar 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Es la quinta de este año al parecer. Allí hay mili. También parece que dicen que es menor que la del año pasado.



Una quinta completa de hombres rusos son más de 700k, deben tener una mili pero reducida, no sé si seleccionan entre los quintos potenciales o hay algún tipo de voluntariado. Pero no llaman a todos, en España en tiempos llamaban a la mayoría de los 320k que cumplían 18.


----------



## crocodile (31 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> El país:
> 
> Rusia reclutará +120.000 hasta Julio.
> 
> Debo buscar fuente + Seria



Como siempre mintiendo, es el reclutamiento normal de cada año en Rusia, unos 120.000 reclutas.


----------



## dabuti (31 Mar 2022)

Zelenski cesa a sus diplomáticos en Georgia y Marruecos por no conseguir sanciones contra Moscú


Para el presidente de Ucrania hay personas "que trabajan con todo el mundo para defender al país" y otras que "malgastan el tiempo y solo están en su oficina"




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Bartleby (31 Mar 2022)

Esta noticia tiene su gracia y la verdad es que no me extrañaría. Europa podría comprar gas a EEUU, que estos previamente se lo habrían comprado a Rusia. Si hay algún lugar en el mundo donde pueden pasar estas cosas es en Europa, ni en África.









U.S. ramps up imports of ‘banned’ Russian oil


The volume of Russian oil imports by the United States has increased by 43% from March 19 to 25 compared to the previous week, according to a new report by the US Energy Information Administration …




www.thezimbabwemail.com


----------



## Zarpa (31 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Una quinta completa de hombres rusos son700k, deben tener una mili pero reducida



Hay que quitar estudiantes y minorías diversas desconozco el sistema ruso pero parece que su política de hace años es ir reduciéndolo paulatinamente.

Putin seguramente esté en su último mandato en cualquier caso pero lo de mandar reclutas a Ucrania le iba a costar la peesidencia, es raro que la otan lo pasara tan de puntillas pero con tanta propaganda chorra no les debe hacer falta la realidad.


----------



## mazuste (31 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Nadie se puede llamar a engaño a estas horas sobre la izquierda española, el PSOE(r) es un partido creado por el Club Bildelberg con maletines facilitados por la Socialmierda alemana, y PODEMOS es un producto Langley, bajo la ferula de Open Society. La única izquierda española era la vasca, era, ahora son un grupo de salvaculos y shoshos aralarianos.



No es solo una realidad territorial, sino que en todo occidente (Europa, EEUU y anglosajones)
no existe ni una sola organización marxista que se precie. Obligatorio es liberal y OTANico.
Osease: izquierda para mayor gloria imperial y punto.


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Mar 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> No te hablo ya solo de metafísica, sino de inspiración preternatural y posesión. Y disculpas por el offtopic.



Nuestra discrepancia de principipio es que usted cree en la existencia de un mundo espiritual concebido por su mente, yo pienso que pueden existir dimensiones paralelas donde entes energéticos pueden pasar a alimentarse de energia oscura. Estamos en un planeta perdido en el brazo exterior de una galaxia perdida, ningún ser bondadoso y barbudo se preocuparia de nuestra existencia.


----------



## paconan (31 Mar 2022)

PUTIN ORDENA ABRIR CUENTAS ESPECIALES PARA PAGOS DE GAS EN GAZPROMBANK - IFAX


----------



## JoséBatallas (31 Mar 2022)

a todo cerdo...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (31 Mar 2022)

Intel Slava Z

0:31

_*⚡*_Chechen forces storming the building in Rubizhne of the Luhansk People's Republic, in which the Nazis have settled. The building is surrounded, and the bandits cannot escape, as they used to do.


*LA FUERZA DE CHOQUE DE LOS CHECHENOS LIMPIANDO PUERTA A PUERTA
USANDO LOS RPG DE 3 DE 3

DIA A DIA | HORA A HORA | BLOQUE A BLOQUE | PERDIDA A PERDIDA | VICTORIA A VICTORIA | *

musica aceptable. buen canal de videos con musica e imagines inetidas


----------



## tomcat ii (31 Mar 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Las ventas de materias primas efectuadas por Rusia deben ser pagadas en rublos o en su defecto en oro, a razón de 5.000 rublos por gramos de oro. Que significa esto? Qué si, por ejemplo, Alemania quiere comprar gas ruso y no tiene rublos, el Banco Central Ruso les toma oro a razón de los mencionados 5.000 rublos por gramos de oro, es decir, Rusia emitirá rublos contra oro, un KO para las monedas FIAT. Saludos



Se me antoja bastante más difícil mantener este cambio a largo, que invadir Ucrania, seguir con Polonia y así hasta Lisboa, mucho me paerece que Putin es un poco bocachanclas.


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> No es solo una realidad territorial, sino que en todo occidente (Europa, EEUU y anglosajones)
> no existe ni una sola organización marxista que se precie. Obligatorio es liberal y OTANico.
> Osease: izquierda para mayor gloria imperial y punto.



Hamijo, el exerminio de la izquierda real no es baladí, observe los paises donde se ha exterminado a dicha izquierd, Finlandia, Estonia, Letonia y Lituania, Indonesia. Esas masacres tienene sus efetos en el tiempo.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (31 Mar 2022)

31/03/2022 - 14:35

*El indicador de inflación fetiche de la Fed toca máximos desde enero de 1982*

El PCE, indicador inflacionario favorito del banco central de EEUU, la Reserva Federal o Fed, marcó en febrero un nuevo máximo de las últimas décadas tras situarse en el 6,4% frente al 6% de enero. Esta es la tasa de variación más elevada desde enero de 1982, cuando el PCE se situó en el 6,9%. Este indicador recoge los precios de una gama de bienes y servicios más amplia que la del IPC, usado comúnmente para analizar la inflación a la que se enfrenta la cesta básica del típico consumidor americano. A su vez, el PCE subyacente, que no pondera ni energía ni alimentos frescos, ha escalado hasta el 5,4%, el ritmo más rápido desde 1983, frente al 5,2% de enero.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (31 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Sobre gas y rublos:
> 
> _*"El esquema propuesto requiere la apertura obligatoria de cuentas en rublos rusos
> en un banco ruso por parte del comprador extranjero de gas ruso"
> ...



RT lo confirma…








Putin: Los contratos de suministro del gas ruso se interrumpirán si los países inamistosos se niegan a pagar en rublos


"Para adquirir el gas natural ruso, deben abrir cuentas en rublos en los bancos rusos", expresó el mandatario.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (31 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



_Joder ... cada vez mas cutre . 

Hay un tono naranja debido a la luz de sodio de las lamparas de la calle pero el esta iluminado en tono blanco , Ok Podría ser normal si hubiera reflejo blanco detrás del foco pero no lo hay en absoluto ...

Es decir detrás de la iluminación de la cámara que esta grabando debería tener un tono mas blanco pero no lo hay . 

Es un croma ... este es mas cutre que los anteriores. Empieza a ser contraproducente. 

Es mas deberíamos ver en el reflejo del edificio la lampara que ilumina a Zelesky , mas o menos igual que la farola que se ve reflejada al fondo . Sin duda este es de los mas cutres . _


----------



## Deitano (31 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> O sea:
> 
> - Han recuperado el Mar de Azov completo.
> - Han conectado Crimea al Donbass.
> ...



Ganar o perder a veces no es un concepto absoluto, sino relativo. No sé si Rusia ha perdido, lo que sí sé es que no ha ganado ni va a ganar (pase lo que pase).
Y te lo digo desde mi antipatía a un país que siempre nos ha jodido todo lo que ha podido, pero sin amor ninguno a Ucrania visto todo lo que he visto ya en este foro.


----------



## coscorron (31 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> PUTIN ORDENA ABRIR CUENTAS ESPECIALES PARA PAGOS DE GAS EN GAZPROMBANK - IFAX



Cada día entiendo menos la jugada ... Y esto ahora significa que ya no pueden comprar más gas que el que hayan comprado o que si lo hacen lo harán usando el mecanismo que a Gazprom (Rusia) les diga??? Es un sinvivir día a día para saber si finalmente nos mandan o no a la edad media.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> PUTIN ORDENA ABRIR CUENTAS ESPECIALES PARA PAGOS DE GAS EN GAZPROMBANK - IFAX



Acaba de firmar orden ministerial.

En otro orden:
Asociación Alemanaaa Aluminio preocupada posible corte gas.

Sindicato Alemán de Químicos si se corta en pocas semanas, siderurgia, química y papel deberán cerrar, con ruptura de cadena en EU.

Iz.ru


----------



## paconan (31 Mar 2022)

LOS COMPRADORES EXTRANJEROS DE GAS DEBEN TRANSFERIR FOREX A UNA CUENTA ESPECIAL K EN UN BANCO RUSO, LUEGO EL BANCO RUSO COMPRARÁ RUBLOS - ORDEN DE PUTIN


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Mar 2022)

Los chechenos en acción , hilo:


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (31 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Acaba de firmar orden ministerial.
> 
> En otro orden:
> Asociación Alemanaaa Aluminio preocupada posible corte gas.
> ...




Parece que las mamadas al viejo americano con pañales les va salir muy caro a los Alemanes, habrá que seguir de cerca que opina el pueblo Alemán...tan acostumbrado a ser sacrificados.


----------



## Bartleby (31 Mar 2022)

Desde EEUU y la OTAN, empeñados en que suba el tono de la confrontación, como ya dio muestra de ello el inquilino de la Casa Blanca en su reciente visita a tierras polacas, buscan en la provocación verbal, afirmando que habían sobreestimado a Rusia y que sus capacidades son bastante menores, una reacción testosteronica, por el bien de todos, espero que prevalezca la cabeza.


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Marchamaliano (31 Mar 2022)

Camisetas del Azov de Amazon?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 Mar 2022)

Muy posible que tras gas haya que pagar cereales en rublos.


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Mar 2022)

Lo dicho, nadie en sus cabales quiere vivir bajo la férula del ISIS rubio.


----------



## NS 4 (31 Mar 2022)

Si fuera mas listo, y se acordara de la biblia que leyó a la tierna edad de 10 años, te habría respondido que Jesus de Nazaret (que se lo tome a broma y me perdone mi buen Dios...) se estaba ventilando a María de Magdala...en vez de atribuirle gustos …"persas"...

Estos rojos de hoy son de calamina...no saben ni difamar con cierto grado de inteligencia y coherencia argumental...


----------



## EGO (31 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> LOS COMPRADORES EXTRANJEROS DE GAS DEBEN TRANSFERIR FOREX A UNA CUENTA ESPECIAL K EN UN BANCO RUSO, LUEGO EL BANCO RUSO COMPRARÁ RUBLOS - ORDEN DE PUTIN



Que alguien me explique en cristiano esta mierda de carambola.

¿Significa eso que Europa seguira pagando en euros a un banco ruso y este hara el cambio a rublos?¿En que ha quedado lo del oro?


----------



## ZARGON (31 Mar 2022)

El jefe de la DPR recibió el Estandarte de la Victoria en una conferencia de prensa..


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

Las unidades ucranianas están fortaleciendo la defensa de Kramatorsk y cavando trincheras en áreas urbanas. Una de estas posiciones se encuentra cerca de la gasolinera Parallel en la calle Aleksey Tikhoy.

Coordenadas - 48.725000, 37.563930
#Donetsk, Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Billy Ray (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2022)

El ejército ruso destruye Azov atrincherado en la zona industrial de Azovstal en Mariupol

Se utilizan armas de alta precisión para destruir las posiciones de los vehículos blindados, MLRS y artillería de los nazis de Azov.

t.me/anna_news/26718

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Epicii (31 Mar 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Que alguien me explique en cristiano esta mierda de carambola.
> 
> ¿Significa eso que Europa seguira pagando en euros a un banco ruso y este hara el cambio a rublos?¿En que ha quedado lo del oro?



Básicamente es lo mismo, sirve para apuntalar la cotización del rublo...
En lugar de que la empresa europea compre rublos en el banco central ruso, tiene de intermediario a un banco ruso
Transfieren euros, el banco ruso cambia los euros por rublos en el banco central ruso...


----------



## NS 4 (31 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Yo lo entendí la primera vez que estuve en Roma, con las estatuas de las vestales y otras diosas romanas. Entendí que muchas de esas estatuas no eran reproducciones de otras griegas sino que eran originales usando modelos, mujeres jóvenes romanas. Una en concreto me dejó fascinado, era de Diana y estaba en el museo Capitolino. La modelo era una chica joven que debió de ser preciosa, y con un cuerpo de poner los nabos duros sin remedio.



La belleza es una proyección....también está, y en grandes dosis, en el hombre que sabe apreciarla.

Arriesgándome a ser un poco maricón...a la luz de los elementos...maricón redicho...


----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha publicado la correspondencia entre Hunter Biden y los funcionarios de la Oficina de Reducción de Amenazas del Departamento de Defensa estadounidense y los contratistas del Pentágono en Ucrania.

Revelan que el hijo del presidente Biden contribuyó a crear una oportunidad financiera para el trabajo de patología en Ucrania, al conseguir fondos para Black and Veach y Metabiota, según el ministerio ruso.

La correspondencia también revela que los objetivos del Pentágono en Ucrania distan mucho de ser científicos: en una de las cartas, el vicepresidente de Metabiota señala que el trabajo de la empresa estará destinado a garantizar la "independencia cultural y económica de Ucrania con respecto a Rusia", según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38374


----------



## ZARGON (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (31 Mar 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


> A vosotros os tienen que meter en frigoríficos ya que vuestros hornos crematorios no dan a vasto.



Y a algunos os tienen que meter en primaria porque con la ignorancia no "dan abasto"


----------



## crocodile (31 Mar 2022)

❗Putin: "Para comprar gas ruso, los países inamistosos deben abrir cuentas en bancos rusos en rublos y desde allí efectuar el pago" 

"Si estos pagos [en rublos] no se realizan, se considerará un impago [...] Nadie nos da nada gratis y nosotros tampoco haremos obras de caridad"

Putin: "Nos compraron gas y nos pagaron en euros y luego congelaron esos fondos. Resulta que les suministramos gas gratis"


----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2022)

Kiev pide a los países de la UE que cierren las fronteras con Bielorrusia

Ucrania va a cercar a Bielorrusia y pide a sus vecinos que hagan lo mismo. Kiev ya está negociando con Varsovia el cierre de su frontera con Bielorrusia. Kiev también pide a los gobiernos de Lituania, Letonia y Estonia que hagan lo mismo. Esta es la posición del embajador ucraniano en Polonia, Andriy Deshchytsya.

t.me/anna_news/26717


----------



## NS 4 (31 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Nadie se puede llamar a engaño a estas horas sobre la izquierda española, el PSOE(r) es un partido creado por el Club Bildelberg con maletines facilitados por la Socialmierda alemana, y PODEMOS es un producto Langley, bajo la ferula de Open Society. La única izquierda española era la vasca, era, ahora son un grupo de salvaculos y shoshos aralarianos.



te leo...y me ze zaltan lah lagrimasssss…Hijo mío...hay mayor regocijo en los cielos por recuperar una oveja descarriada...que por conservar 1000 de las justas...


----------



## Marchamaliano (31 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Lo de los observadores militares extranjeros es común, pero que estén todos con Ucrania no. Vaya putifero de la OTAN es aquello.


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

❗ El comandante adjunto del regimiento de Azov, el teniente Palamar "Kalina", estaba entre los miembros liquidados mientras intentaba escapar de Mariupol.



Spoiler: +18


----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2022)

MARIUPOL. UN GUARDIA FRONTERIZO UCRANIANO CAPTURADO, SASHA RZHAVSKY, DIJO QUE EL REGIMIENTO NAZI AZOV RECLUTÓ A TODOS LOS QUE PUDO ENCONTRAR.

En otras palabras, Azov llevó a cabo su propia movilización en Mariupol, probablemente la cifra de fuerzas defensivas dada por los servicios de inteligencia sea tan alta: 14.000 bayonetas.

Los nazis no dejan que nadie se rinda, así que los reclutados a la fuerza se convierten en rehenes de Azov.

Corran hombres, usen todas las opciones posibles. ¿Tomar prisioneros? Lo intentarán, pero no siempre funcionará.

Y Sasha Rzhavsky está vivo, nadie lo golpea ni lo tortura, envía sus saludos a sus padres.

t.me/anna_news/26713


----------



## lapetus (31 Mar 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> no ha ganado ni va a ganar



Es un país enorme que tiene asegurada su integridad mediante el arma nuclear, tiene una demografía saludable, tecnología aceptable o buena, y que además tiene energía y recursos.
En el mundo que se avecina, tener energía y recursos es estar a la cabeza. Los otros que tienen papel deuda se comerán los mocos.

Pero además, el auge Chino es inevitable. Y en ese escenario, ser el puente euroasiático es estar en el centro del mundo.

Lo de ganar o no es un razonamiento pueril. Se puede estar bien sin necesidad de dominar el mundo. Los imperios lo intentan y siempre se acaban descalabrando al tiempo.


----------



## Pepejosé (31 Mar 2022)

*Putin firmó un decreto sobre las reglas del comercio de gas con países hostiles*
31/03/2022

*El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, anunció que firmó un decreto sobre las reglas del comercio de gas con países hostiles.*

“Hoy firmé un decreto que establece las reglas para el comercio de gas natural ruso con los llamados estados hostiles”, dijo en una reunión sobre la industria de la aviación.
Señaló que Rusia no haría obras de caridad en el comercio de gas.

Según Putin, las nuevas reglas para la venta de gas ruso a "países hostiles" entrarán en vigor el 1 de abril y también especificó que los países occidentales deben abrir cuentas en bancos rusos para comprar gas de Rusia.
“Ofrecemos a los contratistas de esos países (poco amigables) un esquema claro y transparente. Para comprar gas natural ruso, deben abrir cuentas en rublos en bancos rusos. Es a partir de estas cuentas que se realizarán los pagos por el suministro de gas a partir de mañana, a partir del 1 de abril de este año”, dijo Putin, hablando en una reunión sobre la industria de la aviación.

Recordemos, el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, anunció que Rusia se niega a aceptar el pago de los suministros de gas en dólares y euros, hasta el 31 de marzo está esperando un informe sobre el cambio de la moneda de pago a rublos. El Kremlin también dijo que Rusia no suministraría gas gratis si la Unión Europea se negaba a pagarlo en rublos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

⚡*Estados Unidos está tratando de transferir Europa al costoso GNL estadounidense, socavando así la competitividad de las empresas europeas, Europa está amenazada con una desindustrialización a gran escala y la pérdida de empleos debido a las acciones de Estados Unidos - Vladimir Putin.*


----------



## Billy Ray (31 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El ejército ruso destruye Azov atrincherado en la zona industrial de Azovstal en Mariupol
> 
> Se utilizan armas de alta precisión para destruir las posiciones de los vehículos blindados, MLRS y artillería de los nazis de Azov.
> 
> ...



Duro con ellos, que no quede rastro de vida.



No habrá amanecer, para los nazis...


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

⚡ *Algunos militantes de alto rango de las fuerzas armadas de Azov y Ucrania intentaron escapar de Mariupol a través de un helicóptero, pero fueron derribados por un Stinger capturado.*

 

Edit. Más info.

⚡Según datos actualizados, UNO de los helicópteros Mi-8 ucranianos derribados fue destruido por una tripulación entrenada en los Stinger MANPADS capturados durante la liberación de Mariupol.


----------



## golden graham (31 Mar 2022)

Menuda escabechina de banderistas


----------



## delhierro (31 Mar 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Básicamente es lo mismo, sirve para apuntalar la cotización del rublo...
> En lugar de que la empresa europea compre rublos en el banco central ruso, tiene de intermediario a un banco ruso
> Transfieren euros, el banco ruso cambia los euros por rublos en el banco central ruso...



No es lo mismo, puesto que esos Euros se quedan en Rusia. El comprador no esta comprando rublos, esta comprando una mercancia en Euros. De la otra forma obligarias a los compradores a aceptar rublos en otras transacciones, para tener esos rublos antes.

De todas formas , ahora dicen que a partir de mañana tienen que pagar en Rublos. Hay mucha desinformación. Pero si los obliga a pagar en Rublos quita a las monedas occidentales el privilegio de ser las que se usan en los pagos de energia. Eso es muy importante.


----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2022)

Francia y Alemania se niegan a comprar gas con rublos.
Así que mañana va a ser un Día de la Risa muy divertido.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38373


----------



## Trajanillo (31 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> El país:
> 
> Rusia reclutará +120.000 hasta Julio.
> 
> Debo buscar fuente + Seria



Por lo visto es un reclutamiento anual el años anteriores por lo visto tambien lo hicieron por 134.000 está obligado por ley, debe ser la mili en Rusia. Lo he leido en un tweet


----------



## Billy Ray (31 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Lo de los observadores militares extranjeros es común, pero que estén todos con Ucrania no. Vaya putifero de la OTAN es aquello.



Azov=CIA
Azov=Deep State
Azov=OTAN

Deben morir, todos.

*Z*


----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2022)

Un reportero del canal de televisión chino CGTN-Rusia, Dmitriy Maslak, ha visitado el lugar del helicóptero Mi-8 de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas derribado cerca de Mariupol.

Al parecer, había 17 personas a bordo. Se están tomando medidas operativas con los dos supervivientes. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/38372


----------



## tomcat ii (31 Mar 2022)

Expected dijo:


> PUTIN acuérdate de NOSOTROS
> Una cosa son los españoles, que estamos de acuerdo con muchas cosas que defiendes (familias, país...) Y otra cosa los políticos españoles (esos, si quieres enviar una Nuke táctica pequeñita al Congreso...te damos las coordenadas y no hay problema...que no hay nada de valor allí).
> De verdad, corta el gas a los alemanes (y que disfruten de los turcos en las gélidas noches berlinesas ...que seguro que arropan a las alemanas sin problema). Provoca una buena, pero que buena devaluación del dólar, de manera que los mochileros en los hoteles de 5 estrellas de Nueva York a futuro sean estudiantes rusos, indios, chinos ..y ellos no puedan ni comprarse un iPhone (les sentará bien un poquito de humildad). Y ya si eso, alto el fuego, retirada de tropas y Ucrania te la anexionas...que tampoco va a pasar nada.



Pero si la rusa media ha abortado 3 veces a los 15 años tarado.


----------



## NS 4 (31 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Nuestra discrepancia de principipio es que usted cree en la existencia de un mundo espiritual concebido por su mente, yo pienso que pueden existir dimensiones paralelas donde entes energéticos pueden pasar a alimentarse de energia oscura. Estamos en un planeta perdido en el brazo exterior de una galaxia perdida, ningún ser bondadoso y barbudo se preocuparia de nuestra existencia.



y porque eres así de soberbio que te permites pensar que eres capaz de percibir con tus sentidos humanos limitados toda la realidad del SER, de la CREACIÓN...del IENS EUNTIS que le dio la esencia de vida a toda tu estirpe???

...puedes estar equivocado...


----------



## Bishop (31 Mar 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Te la hago sencilla. No sé qué buque o buques tenía EE.UU. en el Mar Negro, pero como no pueden ingresar otros buques de Guerra (Turquía está aplicando el Tratado que lo prohíbe mientras haya estado de Guerra), lo más seguro que el/los que estaba/n *ya se han quedado sin combustible.*
> 
> Normalmente EE.UU. rota naves (ingresan las permitidas, dan vueltas, salen a repostar e ingresan otras, etc.), pero como ahora no puede ingresar nuevas y la/s que estén no pueden repostar, forzosamente tiene que sacarlas y hasta que no termine el estado de guerra, no podrá ingresar otras nuevas.
> 
> Eso es todo.



¿No pueden repostar en Rumanía, Bulgaria o Turquía?


----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2022)

Los contratos de suministro de gas existentes se interrumpirán si los compradores de países no amigos no cumplen las nuevas condiciones de pago - Putin

t.me/boris_rozhin/38371


----------



## delhierro (31 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Un reportero del canal de televisión chino CGTN-Rusia, Dmitriy Maslak, ha visitado el lugar del helicóptero Mi-8 de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas derribado cerca de Mariupol.
> 
> Al parecer, había 17 personas a bordo. Se están tomando medidas operativas con los dos supervivientes.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/38372



Esta claro que habia logrado entrar , y estaba saliendo cuando le derribaron. Son unos bicho muy grandotes, veo joddio que pasen desapercibidos incluso volando a ras de los arboles.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (31 Mar 2022)

* 
SERAS UNA GENERACION POBRE DE INFLACION Y DESABESTECIMIENTO
Y SERAS FELIZ O NO
DICE BLACKROCK

‘Entitled’ generation warned of food shortages and inflation *
The president of a multi-trillion-dollar asset fund has told US citizens to expect a drop in living standards









A shopper looks at nearly empty shelves of meat at a supermarket in Washington, DC, January 4, 2022 © AP / Andrew Harnik
BlackRock President Rob Kapito told oil and gas executives on Tuesday that_ “entitled”_ Americans are about to deal with shortages of food and other goods, and should prepare accordingly. BlackRock, which manages $10 trillion in assets, has been accused of making home ownership unaffordable for millions of citizens.
_“For the first time, this generation is going to go into a store and not be able to get what they want,”_ Kapito told a meeting of the Texas Independent Producers and Royalty Owners Association. _“And we have a very entitled generation that has never had to sacrifice.”
“I would put on your seat belts because this is something that we haven’t seen,”_ Kapito added, warning that Americans will soon face _“scarcity inflation”_ – or rising prices compounded by shortages of everything from food and consumer goods to oil and gas.
The Biden administration has blamed spiraling inflation on Russia’s military offensive in Ukraine, with White House Communications Director Kate Bedingfield referring on Tuesday to _“Putin’s price hike,”_ and Biden himself said earlier this month that _“there will be costs at home as we impose crippling sanctions”_ on Russia.
 
Read more
US investment giants buying homes and the MSM telling us we should rent – this ‘new normal’ spells the death of the American Dream

However, inflation in the US had hit a 40-year high weeks before hostilities erupted in Ukraine, and Biden’s opponents have warned since last year that his policies – which involved spending more in his first eight months than former President Donald Trump did in 2018 and 2019 combined, and throttling domestic energy production – would trigger price spikes for ordinary Americans.
BlackRock, however, has added trillions of dollars to its portfolio in recent years. The firm managed around $1.3 trillion in assets at the time of the last financial crisis, which soared to $8.68 trillion in January 2021, and passed the $10 trillion mark this January.​


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (31 Mar 2022)

*Putin establece fecha límite para pago de rublo por gas*

Medida entrará en vigor el 1 de abril

El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, ha dado luz verde a los pagos de gas en rublos para compradores de países que impusieron sanciones a Rusia en relación con Ucrania.

Putin firmó el jueves un decreto exigiendo que estos compradores abran cuentas en bancos rusos para facilitar los pagos.
La medida entra en vigor a partir del 1 de abril.

“ _Si los países hostiles no pagan en rublos a partir del 1 de abril, lo consideraremos un incumplimiento de los contratos de gas, en cuyo caso se cancelarán los contratos existentes_ ”, dijo el presidente.

La medida para cambiar a la moneda nacional de Rusia en los pagos de gas se anunció a principios de este mes en respuesta a las sanciones sin precedentes contra el país.

Ese anuncio hizo que el rublo subiera instantáneamente desde mínimos históricos frente al dólar estadounidense y el euro, y la moneda rusa recuperó casi todas sus pérdidas desde que comenzó la crisis en Ucrania hace más de un mes.









Putin sets deadline for ruble gas payments


Russian President Vladimir Putin has signed a decree demanding ruble gas payments for buyers from “unfriendly countries”




www.rt.com


----------



## magufone (31 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Con un fondo de Barrio Sésamo, a este paso...


----------



## NS 4 (31 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Hamijo, el exerminio de la izquierda real no es baladí, observe los paises donde se ha exterminado a dicha izquierd, Finlandia, Estonia, Letonia y Lituania, Indonesia. Esas masacres tienene sus efetos en el tiempo.



no existe tal cosa...no hay izquierda real ni derecha real...ni dios que lo fundó...existe la debilidad humana...y la lucha por los recursos.

Ni siquiera existe la bondad primigenia del ser humano...en la que creéis de manera pueril...igual que Marx jugando a la bolsa...y haciendo una enmienda a la totalidad de todo su constructo socioeconómico.

Deja de engañarte...y de tratar de engañar a los demás..."cuando un ciego guía a otro ciego...ambos acaban en el hoyo".

A ti lo que te viene haciendo falta ...es que Mr. Spok, el de verdad, la Mano del Hacedor, te tire de tu caballo rojo particular...no estás lejos...


----------



## Marchamaliano (31 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ⚡ *Algunos militantes de alto rango de las fuerzas armadas de Azov y Ucrania intentaron escapar de Mariupol a través de un helicóptero, pero fueron derribados por un Stinger capturado.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando tiren unos transportes con otánicos con Javelins. Por favor avisadme que yo también quiero echarme unas risas.


----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2022)

Saratov sumergido en cubierta en Berdyansk. Tras el fin de las hostilidades, se supone que se vaciará, se abrirá una brecha en el casco y se transportará a Sebastopol, donde es probable que se desguace en un 99%. El barco, por supuesto, es un merecido veterano, construido en 1964. Murió en la guerra.

Las instalaciones portuarias, a juzgar por la foto, están prácticamente intactas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38360


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (31 Mar 2022)

* 
SERAS UNA GENERACION POBRE DE INFLACION Y DESABESTECIMIENTO
Y SERAS FELIZ O NO
DICE BLACKROCK

‘Entitled’ generation warned of food shortages and inflation *
The president of a multi-trillion-dollar asset fund has told US citizens to expect a drop in living standards









A shopper looks at nearly empty shelves of meat at a supermarket in Washington, DC, January 4, 2022 © AP / Andrew Harnik
BlackRock President Rob Kapito told oil and gas executives on Tuesday that_ “entitled”_ Americans are about to deal with shortages of food and other goods, and should prepare accordingly. BlackRock, which manages $10 trillion in assets, has been accused of making home ownership unaffordable for millions of citizens.
_“For the first time, this generation is going to go into a store and not be able to get what they want,”_ Kapito told a meeting of the Texas Independent Producers and Royalty Owners Association. _“And we have a very entitled generation that has never had to sacrifice.”
“I would put on your seat belts because this is something that we haven’t seen,”_ Kapito added, warning that Americans will soon face _“scarcity inflation”_ – or rising prices compounded by shortages of everything from food and consumer goods to oil and gas.
The Biden administration has blamed spiraling inflation on Russia’s military offensive in Ukraine, with White House Communications Director Kate Bedingfield referring on Tuesday to _“Putin’s price hike,”_ and Biden himself said earlier this month that _“there will be costs at home as we impose crippling sanctions”_ on Russia.
 
Read more
US investment giants buying homes and the MSM telling us we should rent – this ‘new normal’ spells the death of the American Dream

However, inflation in the US had hit a 40-year high weeks before hostilities erupted in Ukraine, and Biden’s opponents have warned since last year that his policies – which involved spending more in his first eight months than former President Donald Trump did in 2018 and 2019 combined, and throttling domestic energy production – would trigger price spikes for ordinary Americans.
BlackRock, however, has added trillions of dollars to its portfolio in recent years. The firm managed around $1.3 trillion in assets at the time of the last financial crisis, which soared to $8.68 trillion in January 2021, and passed the $10 trillion mark this January.​


----------



## Expected (31 Mar 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Pero si la rusa media ha abortado 3 veces a los 15 años tarado.



No te lo crees ni tu cretino. Quédate con las Irene Montero si tanto te gustan...a que te despeluchen cual desgraciado. Rusia fomenta mucho más la familia tradicional que el engendro de Binarios, Trans...y LgTBovinos que nos hemos inventado para sacar dinero a los demas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (31 Mar 2022)

CURIOSA SINCRONIA

" BY THE WAY"


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

India se está preparando para pasar a la liquidación de gas ruso en rublos

El Banco Central de Rusia y el Banco de la Reserva de la India, en el contexto de las sanciones contra la Federación Rusa, “ya crean el marco regulatorio y el mecanismo necesarios para los acuerdos mutuos en la moneda rusa”


----------



## Bishop (31 Mar 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Gaseoducto reventado en Karkhov. Ni rublos ni pollas. Problema solucionado.



No jodas... si eso es así y ha sido por parte "rusa", ya sabemos cual es el mensaje: ¿quieres gas? ya sabes que hacer con el NS2...


----------



## Guzmán de Berga (31 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ❗ El comandante adjunto del regimiento de Azov, el teniente Palamar "Kalina", estaba entre los miembros liquidados mientras intentaba escapar de Mariupol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues parece que lo de Mariupol ya se acaba. Calienta Kramatorsk que sales.


----------



## Egam (31 Mar 2022)

paconan dijo:


> LOS COMPRADORES EXTRANJEROS DE GAS DEBEN TRANSFERIR FOREX A UNA CUENTA ESPECIAL K EN UN BANCO RUSO, LUEGO EL BANCO RUSO COMPRARÁ RUBLOS - ORDEN DE PUTIN



Uy las cagaleras ... 

Esto es como el Euribor y las hipotecas variables.
No pueden manipular el Rublo para mantener precios de energía artificialmente bajos.
a partir de ahora, todo es dolor.


----------



## crocodile (31 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los contratos de suministro de gas existentes se interrumpirán si los compradores de países no amigos no cumplen las nuevas condiciones de pago - Putin
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/38371



Veremos si Putin se raja o no.


----------



## arriqui (31 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No se si eso esta confirmado. Pero si es así Putin ha reculado y del todo. Los alemanes estaban pagando así , y no cambia absolutamente nada. Ojo si ese es el "acuerdo". Y lo entrecomillo porque repito no supone cambio alguno. Le estarian pagando en EUROS. Luego lo que tu hagas con ellos .....es tu problema. Eso es absolutamente diferente que obligar a que te paguen en TU moneda. Para eso los alemanes tienen que conseguir los Rublos ANTES.
> 
> Yo tenia claro que los yanquis no dejarian que lso europeos pagaran en rublos, y al 80% que Putin no tendria pelotas para cortar el grifo. Si se confirma, pues un recule en toda regla. Sin estar dispuesto a jugar duro en lo economico, lo va a tener crudo.
> 
> Edito: No veo esa noticia en medios rusos, parece partir de unos comentarios del Aleman. ¿ alguien tiene enlace ruso ?





https://tass.com/economy/1429915



"Vladimir Putin informó al Canciller Federal sobre el tema del cambio a pagos por suministros de gas en rublos rusos, en particular, para Alemania. El cambio en el procedimiento de pago se introduce debido al hecho de que, en violación del derecho internacional, el extranjero Las reservas de divisas del Banco de Rusia fueron congeladas por los estados miembros de la UE", dice el comunicado. Además de eso, Putin y Scholz acordaron que la transición para pagar el gas ruso en rublos será discutida por expertos de los dos países. "Se señaló que la decisión tomada no debería conducir a un deterioro en los términos contractuales para las empresas europeas que importan gas ruso. Se acordó que expertos de los dos países negociarían adicionalmente sobre este asunto", dijo el servicio de prensa.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (31 Mar 2022)

BY THE WAY
LONDON GRAMMAR
SINCRONIA​
seventeen​990​654​109​20072​nesara gesara​401​654​109​11148​feeling great​285​654​109​8412​





​


----------



## cryfar74 (31 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Francia y Alemania se niegan a comprar gas con rublos.
> Así que mañana va a ser un Día de la Risa muy divertido.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/38373



Despues de las informaciones de ayer al respecto, donde Putin tras conversar con el dirigente Aleman parecia llegar a un acuerdo mas flexible en el pago del gas.

Hoy vemos que no solo todo cambio de nuevo, sino que ya firmo un decreto con el que no habrá vuelta atras.

Francamente solo se me ocurre que los Europeos tras ofrecerles la mano Putin, estos la cogieron y luego quisieron mas. La idea ayer era de pagar en euros lo suficiente liquidos para que estos pudieran trnasferirse a Moscu para convertrlos en Rublos. Para muchos era una bajada de pantalones de Putin. Asi que habran apretado el trato y lo que han enviado hoy en vez de ser efectivo en euros, habra sido bonos en dolares.

Solo asi me imagino Putin haya firmado inmeditamente un decreto. Europa se reia de él y habra pensado..."quien rie ultimo rie dos veces"


----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> ¿No pueden repostar en Rumanía, Bulgaria o Turquía?




“Repostar” es la palabra técnica y elegante de “salir por patas”.
Ahora ya si se creen el dicho de que el Mar Negro es la bañera particular de Rusia y no quieren ser objetivo de una próxima demostración de misiles o cualquier juguete desconocido de Rusia.


----------



## Red Star (31 Mar 2022)

Putin: Los contratos de suministro del gas ruso se interrumpirán si los países inamistosos se niegan a pagar en rublos


"Para adquirir el gas natural ruso, deben abrir cuentas en rublos en los bancos rusos", expresó el mandatario.




actualidad.rt.com





* Putin sobre el suministro del gas ruso: Los contratos actuales se interrumpirán si los países inamistosos se niegan a pagar en rublos *

Publicado: 31 mar 2022 13:17 GMT 
"Para adquirir el gas natural ruso, deben abrir cuentas en rublos en los bancos rusos", expresó el mandatario.






El presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, ha firmado este jueves un decreto que establece las normas de venta del gas natural ruso a los "países inamistosos" que impusieron sanciones contra Rusia por su operativo militar en Ucrania. A partir de este viernes, 1 de abril, "para adquirir el gas natural ruso deben abrir cuentas en rublos en los bancos rusos", resumió el mandatario los nuevos términos.

"Precisamente, desde estas cuentas se efectuará el pago por el gas suministrado a partir de mañana", explicó. "Si estos pagos no se realizan, lo consideraremos como un impago por parte de los compradores", agregó.

Asimismo, el presidente advirtió que los contratos actuales se suspenderán en el caso de que los clientes se nieguen a cumplir con el requisito del Gobierno ruso de efectuar los pagos en rublos.

En una situación en la que el sistema financiero de los países occidentales se utiliza "como arma", cuando se congelan los activos rusos en dólares y euros, "no tiene sentido utilizar las divisas de estos países", argumentó Putin. "Nadie nos vende nada gratis y nosotros tampoco haremos obras de caridad", declaró.

El ministro de Economía de Alemania, Robert Habeck, ya ha declarado en una rueda de prensa conjunta con su homólogo francés, Bruno Le Maire, que no planean aceptar los nuevos términos de Moscú, al tiempo que ha subrayado la importancia crucial de que "se respeten los contratos" ya firmados. "Es importante para nosotros que demos la señal: no dejaremos que Putin nos chantajee", afirmó Habeck.

Por su parte, Le Maire ha señalado que París y Berlín coordinarán sus "reacciones económicas" ante un "choque energético enorme y brutal" a fin de proteger los hogares y las empresas privadas. Asimismo, indicó que ambos países "se preparan" para un corte de las importaciones del gas ruso.

*Más información, en breve.*


----------



## Nico (31 Mar 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> ¿No pueden repostar en Rumanía, Bulgaria o Turquía?




Ni idea. Pero en todo caso repostar navíos de guerra de países "no ribereños", tal vez no sea bien visto por los otros (al menos por Rusia). En estos momentos quizás no sea la mejor decisión.  

Por otro lado, quizás rusos y norteamericanos, en sus conversaciones, han preferido evitar situaciones de "casus belli" justo cuando sus comandantes están "nerviosillos" y con el dedo sobre el botón de los misiles.

Imagínate que alguna maniobra rusa tenga que pasar cerca del o de los barcos norteamericanos y estos no se muevan del paso con la diligencia suficiente... mientras menos "situaciones complicadas" dejes en el tablero, más prudente y menos conflictivo el asunto.


----------



## Aurkitu (31 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Me parece que no entendeis el sistema.
> 
> España es como una ganadería. Tiene dueños, pastores y capataces y ganao. El ganao periódicamente elige a los capataces, pero los dueños son intocables. La ganadería tiene alianzas estratégicas con otras ganaderías vecinas y, salvo decisión del dueño, son inamovibles. Ningún capataz tiene poder para cambiar éso. Mucho menos el ganao. El ganao, dentro de un orden, puede elegir a sus capataces y depende de la elección las condiciones del ganao variarán. Qué cabe esperar de los capataces? Te pongo ejemplos:
> 
> ...



Buena metáfora. Añadir que la ganadería "España" y el resto de vecinas son franquicias, y la franquiciadora esta en EE.UU. Y así nos va.


----------



## Remequilox (31 Mar 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Que alguien me explique en cristiano esta mierda de carambola.
> 
> ¿Significa eso que Europa seguira pagando en euros a un banco ruso y este hara el cambio a rublos?¿En que ha quedado lo del oro?



¿Quién ha dicho nada del oro -aparte de ciertos runrunes en foros y blogs-?
Al parecer es una interpretación posibilista de como cumplir (compromisos) sin incumplir (sanciones).
TODAS las personas de la UE (físicas y jurídicas), tiene prohibido "VENDER" euros a ninguna entidad en Rusia o rusa.
Pero en ningún lugar está escrito que las personas de la UE (físicas o jurídicas) no puedan "COMPRAR" rublos.

"_Artículo 1 septies

1. Queda prohibido vender, suministrar, transferir o exportar billetes denominados en euros a Rusia o a cualquier persona jurídica, entidad u organismo en Rusia, incluidos el Gobierno y el Banco Central de Rusia, o para uso en Rusia._"






EUR-Lex - 32022D0346 - EN - EUR-Lex







eur-lex.europa.eu





Por tanto, con independencia de algunos contratos de gas que ya estaban a largo plazo (y siguen en sus términos, de momento y por ahora), el resto de adquirientes (contado), deberán "COMPRAR" rublos mediante los mecanismos establecidos, tal y como abrirse una cuenta de no residente en Rusia, nominada en euros, y contra esa cuenta, comprar rublos.
Y claro, la prohibición es respecto de "BILLETES", nadie dijo nada de "anotaciones en cuenta".


----------



## Salamandra (31 Mar 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> No jodas... si eso es así y ha sido por parte "rusa", ya sabemos cual es el mensaje: ¿quieres gas? ya sabes que hacer con el NS2...



No tan seguro. Hace un par de días se devolvia desde Alemania a otro país de las exrepúblicas más cercano a Rusia. Debian tener una buena red de gaseoductos interconectados.

En todo caso puede faltar en alguna parte de Ucrania quizás o reducir el flujo máximo o empezar "los trámites", quizás.


----------



## orcblin (31 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Despues de las informaciones de ayer al respecto, donde Putin tras conversar con el dirigente Aleman parecia llegar a un acuerdo mas flexible en el pago del gas.
> 
> Hoy vemos que no solo todo cambio de nuevo, sino que ya firmo un decreto con el que no habrá vuelta atras.
> 
> ...



pues yo la verdad entiendo que ayer veían que ese era el trato, que publicaron que era una bajada de pantalones...
y hoy o a rusia no le gustó esa propaganda, o a USA no le gusta que le chulearan sus sanciones.
así que hoy se dió un pasito para atrás.... yo creo que la acción de USA es la más probable..

que conste que pensé que rayos habrá ofrecido macron para que le de una prórroga de 10 días para que no le estalle una revuelta en periodo electoral


----------



## Trajanillo (31 Mar 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


>



Yo no se a vosotros, pero por mucho que se lo tuvieran merecido, ver los horrores de la guerra me da muy mal rollo.


----------



## frangelico (31 Mar 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> No tan seguro. Hace un par de días se devolvia desde Alemania a otro país de las exrepúblicas más cercano a Rusia. Debian tener una buena red de gaseoductos.
> 
> En todo caso puede faltar en alguna parte de Ucrania quizás o reducir el flujo máximo o empezar "los trámites", quizás.



En Ucrania hay además de tuberías un gran buffer gracias a instalaciones de almacenamiento enormes.


----------



## Perro Viejo (31 Mar 2022)

Que dicen los alemanes que pagaran en euros...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 Mar 2022)

BASF Alemania:

Si se reduce flujo al 50% podrían cerrar algunas fábricas


----------



## delhierro (31 Mar 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> pues yo la verdad entiendo que ayer veían que ese era el trato, que publicaron que era una bajada de pantalones...
> y hoy o a rusia no le gustó esa propaganda, o a USA no le gusta que le chulearan sus sanciones.
> así que hoy se dió un pasito para atrás.... yo creo que la acción de USA es la más probable..
> 
> que conste que pensé que rayos habrá ofrecido macron para que le de una prórroga de 10 días para que no le estalle una revuelta en periodo electoral



Putin manda mucho, pero no es un dictador como nos lo ponen aquí. Lo que "acordaron" ( no tengo claro si era un acuerdo cerrado o un previo que publicitaron desde occidente antes de tiempo ) ayer, era una bajada de pantalones de Rusia. Mucha gente lo ha debido ver y han rectificado.

La energia no se la van a comprar en cuanto puedan, así que cortala tu por un buen motivo no es tanta perdida como pudiera parecer.


----------



## Trajanillo (31 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ⚡ *Algunos militantes de alto rango de las fuerzas armadas de Azov y Ucrania intentaron escapar de Mariupol a través de un helicóptero, pero fueron derribados por un Stinger capturado.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se los han cargado con las armas entregadas por la OTAN, jojojo, no damos para más nos jodemos la economía regalamos millones de euros a los Ucranianos y encima ayudamos a Rusia a joder a los ucranianos con las armas que les hemos enviado, semos los mejores,


----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> En Ucrania hay además de tuberías un gran buffer *gracias a instalaciones de almacenamiento enormes*.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1007144



Casi vacios


----------



## fulcrum29smt (31 Mar 2022)

¡Lenin es joven de nuevo!


----------



## Trajanillo (31 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Francia y Alemania se niegan a comprar gas con rublos.
> Así que mañana va a ser un Día de la Risa muy divertido.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/38373



Yo sigo dudando de que Rusia corte el gas, pero si lo hiciera porque no pagan me da a mi que son lentejas que si quieres las comes y si no las dejas.
Creo que desde Occidente llevamos un par de decadas haciendo los que nos sale del níspero y eso se va a acabar más pronto que tarde.


----------



## Pepejosé (31 Mar 2022)

Y hablando de bajada de pantalones...

*"Estados Unidos alivió las sanciones contra los fertilizantes rusos*
31/03/2022

*Estados Unidos relajó las sanciones a los fertilizantes rusos ante la amenaza de escasez*
La Oficina de Control de Activos Extranjeros (OFAC) del Tesoro de EE. UU. ha publicado una nueva licencia general que excluye que los fertilizantes minerales de Rusia se incluyan en las listas de sanciones, escribe Kommersant. Los expertos del mercado creen que la decisión de las autoridades estadounidenses se debe a los riesgos de escasez de productos químicos, y ahora el ejemplo estadounidense se puede seguir en Europa.

El documento equipara dichos bienes con productos esenciales como productos agrícolas, medicamentos y dispositivos médicos. Según los expertos, la licencia permite cualquier operación comercial con los bienes incluidos en la lista. Los representantes del mercado también expresaron su confianza en que tal relajación de las restricciones contra la industria rusa puede considerarse una señal importante. “El documento del Tesoro es de naturaleza extraterritorial, lo que significa que es probable que todos los aliados de Estados Unidos lo sigan”."


----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2022)

Las instalaciones de las AFU en Kharkiv son desnazificadas

t.me/anna_news/26721


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 Mar 2022)

Amigos nos están mintiendo con el gas:

Alguien me puede confirmar que lo que va a enviar USA en buques es GNL?


----------



## Trajanillo (31 Mar 2022)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Que dicen los alemanes que pagaran en euros...



Esa soberbia, esa soberbia alemana les va a hacer pasar las de caín como paso en las dos guerras mundiales anteriores


----------



## Fígaro (31 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> India se está preparando para pasar a la liquidación de gas ruso en rublos
> 
> El Banco Central de Rusia y el Banco de la Reserva de la India, en el contexto de las sanciones contra la Federación Rusa, “ya crean el marco regulatorio y el mecanismo necesarios para los acuerdos mutuos en la moneda rusa”
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1007114





Los cagaplayas harán los guiños que quieras, pero no se van a cantear mucho, saben demasiado lo que es ser parias...en cuanto les tiremos un par de veces de las orejas irán por donde les digamos. As usual y por la cuenta que les trae.


----------



## Azrael_II (31 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Un reportero del canal de televisión chino CGTN-Rusia, Dmitriy Maslak, ha visitado el lugar del helicóptero Mi-8 de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas derribado cerca de Mariupol.
> 
> Al parecer, había 17 personas a bordo. Se están tomando medidas operativas con los dos supervivientes.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/38372



Existe algo que no se puede comprar con dinero y es la dignidad de un pueblo. No todo el mundo puede serlo, de hecho la mayoría no lo es, pero basta una minoría dentro de la minoría que sea incorruptible para despertar las conciencias de millones, en el caso que nos pertoca miles de millones.

Fijaos en los MassMedia occidentales y en el humor permitido. De los chinos se pueden reír y también, en menor medida, de los indios. Este tema no es baladí, está permitido por el Sanedrín y repercute en toda la sociedad, relaciones e incluso proyectos de futuro a gran escala. El desprecio de occidente para con las etno-culturas que le pueden hacer frente como civilización es bastante brutal. 
Cualquier sociedad ve con recelo a los indios y chinos que abren negocios, esto entra dentro de la normalidad, pero si el *odio está institucionalizado, *la masa está a una orden de echarlo todo arder.

¿Creéis que los chinos e indio ni saben que desde los medios occidentales se ríen de ellos? En Estados Unidos el odio a lo chino se ha trasladado al odio clásico asiático, las tropas de choque contra los asiáticos son los afroamericanos, No se toman medidas y cada día hay violaciones y asesinatos. Repito cada día, sobre todo a mujeres y ancianos. Puedo poner perfectamente 100 agresiones brutales fácilmente en este hilo. Desde el Estado no se hace nada, sino llamar a la calma. Los asiáticos que se organizan para combatir el crimen son criticados para ser descabezados.. los indios y los pakistaníes funcionan de otra manera , no tiene tanta paciencia y se defienden la mayoría de las veces. He visto varios vídeos de 50 afroamericanos robando y agrediendo en una tienda de indios, donde solo había una mujer y salir el abuelo a liarse a hostias. Evidentemente en este caso acabo en coma. Pero cuando son varios logran echar a los bandidos o retenerlos.

Esto lo ve China e India , Rusia, en cambio por historia, conveniencia o bien por ser decenas de naciones tiene una oficialidad de respeto hacia los chinos y los indios . Hacia China y hacia India. Y esto ha calado en esos países (ojooo evidentemente a nivel micro hay odios como en otros países) y por eso hemos visto a importantes personajes chinos e indios defender a Rusia directa o indirectamente. Defender una guerra en curso es difícil.

La cubertura que están dando grandes media chinos e indios tiran hacia el lado ruso, occidente ni es consciente de esto y va a necesitar matar, y sobornar a muchos para revertir la situación, porqué engañar no lo van a poder hacer


----------



## Perro Viejo (31 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Esa soberbia, esa soberbia alemana les va a hacer pasar las de caín como paso en las dos guerras mundiales anteriores



Es posible, veremos quién va de farol pronto.


----------



## Guaguei (31 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Veremos si Putin se raja o no.



por que se va a rajar, si son todo ventajas para ellos, lo que habia que preguntarse es por que no lo hicieron antes

los que le pasa a las mentes retorcidas que manejan a paises occidentales es que nunca contemplan que algun pais tenga diplomacia internacional, buen hacer, consideracion y se abstenga de hacer ciertas cosas, se creen que los demas son como ellos, y eso les lleva a error a los que se creen amos del mundo, lo ven como debilidad 

ahora le han congelado a Rusia ilegalmente lo que le pertenece, y ahora rusia no tiene porque abtenerse de nada, y ahora occidente se encuentra con algo que no se esperaba, pero si Rusia no podia hacer eso !! si, si podia, y lo que queda por venir, todas las exportaciones, vuestra mente enferma os hacia creer que no podia, esta cagada sera recordada a lo largo de toda la historia


----------



## EGO (31 Mar 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> ¿Quién ha dicho nada del oro -aparte de ciertos runrunes en foros y blogs-?
> Al parecer es una interpretación posibilista de como cumplir (compromisos) sin incumplir (sanciones).
> TODAS las personas de la UE (físicas y jurídicas), tiene prohibido "VENDER" euros a ninguna entidad en Rusia o rusa.
> Pero en ningún lugar está escrito que las personas de la UE (físicas o jurídicas) no puedan "COMPRAR" rublos.
> ...



Vamos, que tecnicamente seguiremos trocando nuestra basura FIAT del BCE por buenas materias primas y los rusos tendran que darle a la impresora para poder hacer el cambio y esos rublos se quedaran en Rusia generando inflacion.

No problemo hamego.


----------



## Fígaro (31 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Amigos nos están mintiendo con el gas:
> 
> Alguien me puede confirmar que lo que va a enviar USA en buques es GNL?





Ostias! Que nos engañan!


Corre, llama !



Menos mal que tenemos a finos y sagaces analistas en Burbuja.


El mundo depende de los maguburbujos!


----------



## Marchamaliano (31 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Amigos nos están mintiendo con el gas:
> 
> Alguien me puede confirmar que lo que va a enviar USA en buques es GNL?



Sí, va a enviar 360.000 buques al año de gas para suplir al gas ruso. POR LOS COJONES


----------



## Fígaro (31 Mar 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> por que se va a rajar, si son todo ventajas para ellos, lo que habia que preguntarse es por que no lo hicieron antes
> 
> los que le pasa a las mentes retorcidas que manejan a paises occidentales es que nunca contemplan que algun pais tenga diplomacia internacional, buen hacer, consideracion y se abstenga de hacer ciertas cosas, se creen que los demas son como ellos, y eso les lleva a error a los que se creen amos del mundo, lo ven como debilidad
> 
> ahora le han congelado a Rusia ilegalmente lo que le pertenece, y ahora rusia no tiene porque abtenerse de nada, y ahora occidente se encuentra con algo que no se esperaba, pero si Rusia no podia hacer eso !! si, si podia, y lo que queda por venir, todas las exportaciones, vuestra mente enferma os hacia creer que no podia, esta cagada sera recordada a lo largo de toda la historia






Jajajajaja yo creo que los que van a tener peor recuerdo de la cagada de la Invasión van a ser otros...empieza por R...


----------



## Trajanillo (31 Mar 2022)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Es posible, veremos quién va de farol pronto.



Ya dije antes que no tenía claro que Rusia fuera a cumplir su amenaza, pero lo que tengo claro que si la cumple ya se puede poner Alemania todo lo chulo que quiera que no le van a vender el gas.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (31 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Esta claro que habia logrado entrar , y estaba saliendo cuando le derribaron. Son unos bicho muy grandotes, veo joddio que pasen desapercibidos incluso volando a ras de los arboles.



Las aspas de un helicóptero crean siempre un mayor retorno radar que un caza de similar tamaño.


----------



## NS 4 (31 Mar 2022)

*APRIL LILI LILIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## orcblin (31 Mar 2022)

Pepejosé dijo:


> Y hablando de bajada de pantalones...
> 
> *"Estados Unidos alivió las sanciones contra los fertilizantes rusos*
> 31/03/2022
> ...



ahora falta que putin salga que los fertilizantes se venden en rublos...


----------



## frangelico (31 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Los helicóptero por las aspas siempre tienen mayor retorno radar que un caza de similar tamaño.



Como ves tú el duelo entre radares/ misiles antiaéreos y furtividad ? La USAF ha anunciado que en 2030 retira los F-22 según ellos porque el nuevo caza 6G del que ya hay algún prototipo entrará en producción y va a ser tan maravilos que reduce la firma infrarroja no sé cuánto y tiene hasta láseres antimisiles y llevará el AIM-260. La misilística rusa tiene fama de buena y supongo que habrá en desarrollo mejores equipos antiaéreos.


----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ❗ El comandante adjunto del regimiento de Azov, el teniente Palamar "Kalina", estaba entre los miembros liquidados mientras intentaba escapar de Mariupol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se confirma que el fiambre sea "Kalina".
Al parecer se llamaba Diachenko

t.me/boris_rozhin/38389

_Hay foto del fiambre y su identificación_


De todos modos, el cadáver pertenece a alguien llamado Diachenko.
Así que por el momento, "Kalina" está fuera.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38390


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso publicó imágenes de la destrucción del refugio de militantes de Azov en la planta de Azovstal en Mariupol. La posición estaba en la parte noroeste de la planta, sus coordenadas exactas son 47.103250, 37.582139.

A juzgar por las imágenes, el objetivo fue alcanzado por la munición corregida de Krasnopol o por un misil guiado desde un dron.
#Rusia #Mariupol #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> No se confirma que el fiambre sea "Kalina".
> Al parecer se llamaba Diachenko
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/38389
> ...



Entonces al final de quién estamos hablando?
Perdón.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (31 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ⚡ *Algunos militantes de alto rango de las fuerzas armadas de Azov y Ucrania intentaron escapar de Mariupol a través de un helicóptero, pero fueron derribados por un Stinger capturado.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece un troleo pero vamos... todo puede ser...


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

*Los contratos de suministro de gas existentes se detendrán si los compradores de países hostiles no cumplen con los nuevos términos de pago - Putin.

      *


----------



## NS 4 (31 Mar 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> ahora falta que putin salga que los fertilizantes se venden en rublos...



...O que salga Argelia con que nos vende su gas en rublos...


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (31 Mar 2022)

Hay una frase en la peli de "No mires arriba" que dice DiCaprio al final de la peli que se puede acoplar aquí.

Dice : *“En realidad lo teníamos todo. Si lo piensas bien”*.

Y si hubieramos sido independientes de EEUU y menos idiotas, Rusia podría haber entrado en la UE y la UE llegaría hasta Vladivostock y seríamos la mayor potencia mundial, por materias primas, por conocimiento y por ejercito, pero no, era mejor chuparle el ciruelo a Biden.


----------



## Trajanillo (31 Mar 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> ahora falta que putin salga que los fertilizantes se venden en rublos...



Mejor que a EEUU no le vende.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (31 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Bienvenido a la realidad, jojojojojo


----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Entonces al final de quién estamos hablando?
> Perdón.



De _Diachenko_ . Que no se quien es.


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> No se confirma que el fiambre sea "Kalina".
> Al parecer se llamaba Diachenko
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/38389
> ...




Dan más info ahora.
Dyachenko Maxim Igorevich, indicativo Mini Mi. 23/05/1993 Lugar de nacimiento - región de Donetsk, Shakhtersk.

Shooter, soldado del batallón punitivo "Donbass" (unidad militar A3220). Presumiblemente, peleó con su padre.

Según fuentes abiertas,
Participó en las hostilidades en el Donbass, estuvo involucrado en el genocidio de la población, robos, saqueos y asesinatos de civiles.




t.me/riafan_everywhere/8049?single


----------



## bigmaller (31 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ⚡ *Algunos militantes de alto rango de las fuerzas armadas de Azov y Ucrania intentaron escapar de Mariupol a través de un helicóptero, pero fueron derribados por un Stinger capturado.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No me lo creo....


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Argentium (31 Mar 2022)

*Los futuros del gas en Europa alcanzan los 1450 dólares por 1.000 metros cúbicos tras las declaraciones de Putin sobre el pago del rublo*
16:08 || 31/03/2022


----------



## Proletario Blanco (31 Mar 2022)

Encuentra al ruso de mierda


Spoiler


----------



## bigmaller (31 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Como ves tú el duelo entre radares/ misiles antiaéreos y furtividad ? La USAF ha anunciado que en 2030 retira los F-22 según ellos porque el nuevo caza 6G del que ya hay algún prototipo entrará en producción y va a ser tan maravilos que reduce la firma infrarroja no sé cuánto y tiene hasta láseres antimisiles y llevará el AIM-260. La misilística rusa tiene fama de buena y supongo que habrá en desarrollo mejores equipos antiaéreos.



El F-22 no ha salido tan bueno como nos cuentan, ni barato. Es un producto de los 90. Problemas con el sistema de oxigeno para piloto, problemas con la pintura stealth, electronica y software de los 90....

Es el avión que hizo entender a la USAF que los desarrollos tienen que ser mas rapidos y menos "disruptores". Como la serie century.

El caza 6G......habra que ver qué es eso.

Edito. Y el f-35 es el esperpento del f-22. 

Pero peor.


----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2022)

Cuatro de los cinco hombres de Azov liquidados tienen apellidos rusos. Y acudieron a la estructura más acérrima de rusofobia para luchar contra Rusia. En efecto, se ha llevado a cabo un experimento salvaje en ua, convirtiendo a la masa de gente que vive en su territorio en demonios congelados.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38381


----------



## Proletario Blanco (31 Mar 2022)

Héroe que cenara en el Walhalla


----------



## Guzmán de Berga (31 Mar 2022)

Ésto del gas es como la carrera de los gallinas de Rebelde sin Causa entre Rusia y Alemania. Los dos pierden, EE.UU. gana.


----------



## El_Suave (31 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Esa soberbia, esa soberbia alemana les va a hacer pasar las de caín como paso en las dos guerras mundiales anteriores



Pero que va, si ninguno era nazi, en 1945 ninguno era nazi, ¿nazis en Alemania dice usted?, quia, usted se confunde de lugar.


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> No me lo creo....



La fuente creo recordar que era Intel slava. De vez en cuando se equivocan pero no suelen propagar bulos porque sí.
En cualquier caso parece pitorreo


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Bulldozerbass (31 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Muy posible que tras gas haya que pagar cereales en rublos.



Por no hablar de los fertilizantes.


----------



## Edu.R (31 Mar 2022)

No hay gas.

Muertos en vida.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 Mar 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Sí, va a enviar 360.000 buques al año de gas para suplir al gas ruso. POR LOS COJONES



No va por ahí.

"...Alemania no dispone de una sola terminal 
para descargar GNL. Se está construyendo una en Brunsbuttel, no operativa hasta 2026, ....sólo España dispone de capacidad libre...pero no hay gasoductos que puedan el gas al norte de Europa.una alternativa serían las terminales flotantes FSRU, son barcos que utilizan agua de mar para convertir gas líquido a gaseoso...."

Fuente: berliner-zeitung.de

PD: @Fígaro ha sido un placer conocerte


----------



## NS 4 (31 Mar 2022)

Manolete Manolete ...si no sabes torear...pa que te metes...


----------



## bigmaller (31 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> La fuente creo recordar que era Intel slava. De vez en cuando se equivocan pero no suelen propagar bulos porque sí.
> En cualquier caso parece pitorreo



Mas que fake news.... Parece pitorreo si.


----------



## orcblin (31 Mar 2022)

Guzmán de Berga dijo:


> Ésto del gas es como la carrera de los gallinas de Rebelde sin Causa entre Rusia y Alemania. Los dos pierden, EE.UU. gana.



Me puedes explicar que es lo que pierde rusia?

según putin, UE le está pagando actualmente en Euros que depués los deja congelados en las cuentas europeas.

entonces que es lo que realmente pierde rusia? yo no veo que pierda una mierda, así que, o levantan las sanciones (o parte) o a tragar con lo que quiere rusia.. es que no hay mas...

y si no una averia en el gaseoducto que llega a alemania mañana y listo. (el de ucrania ya lo han volado)


----------



## NS 4 (31 Mar 2022)

era sustancial para el españolito medio que venía al mundo hasta 2020...plantarle pepinos a los rusos en su frontera...y apuntando directamente a Moscu...

ERA VITAL...ME LO HAN DICHO EN LA SECTAAAA!!!


----------



## Roscodevino (31 Mar 2022)

AMMforo dijo:


> JAJAJA MUERTO DE HAMBRE, estoy seguro que no cobras ni 1500 euros, para decirme a mi nini.
> 
> Tú que sabes de que trabajo o vivo yo? PARASITO COMUNISTA



Llorando estás, o no?


----------



## Proletario Blanco (31 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> éste tiene mala cara, que se mejore



Esta bastante mejor que tu.


----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2022)

Una infografía del Ministerio de Defensa sobre la conexión de Hunter Biden con los biolaboratorios militares estadounidenses en Ucrania. Probablemente debería estar en inglés, para que los vagabundos no tengan que molestarse en la traducción.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38375


----------



## Seronoser (31 Mar 2022)

Oficial.
Rublos o Barbarie.

https://tass.com/economy/1430513

MOSCOW, March 31. /TASS/. If gas buyers from unfriendly states refuse to pay for gas in rubles, Russia will view it as breach of contract, President Vladimir Putin said at the meeting on the situation in the aviation sector.

"If such [ruble] payments are not made, we will consider this to be the buyers’ failure to perform commitments with all ensuing implications," Putin said.

Putin signed earlier today the decree stipulating acceptance of payments for gas in rubles.


----------



## Guaguei (31 Mar 2022)

Pepejosé dijo:


> Y hablando de bajada de pantalones...
> 
> *"Estados Unidos alivió las sanciones contra los fertilizantes rusos*
> 31/03/2022
> ...



dan mucha pena


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> El F-22 no ha salido tan bueno como nos cuentan, ni barato. Es un producto de los 90. Problemas con el sistema de oxigeno para piloto, problemas con la pintura stealth, electronica y software de los 90....
> 
> Es el avión que hizo entender a la USAF que los desarrollos tienen que ser mas rapidos y menos "disruptores". Como la serie century.
> 
> ...



Según leí hace no mucho se estaban planteando volver a fabricar el f22 a consecuencia del fiasco del f35... No sé en qué quedó eso


----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2022)

Estados Unidos liberará 1 millón de barriles de petróleo diarios de la reserva estratégica durante seis meses, dijo la Casa Blanca.

t.me/ntvnews/93458


----------



## Oso Polar (31 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> *Nada inusual, solo el personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se mueve en ambulancias. Gracias Al Jazeera*
> 
> 
> "El esquema propuesto requiere la apertura obligatoria de cuentas en rublos rusos en un banco ruso por parte de un comprador extranjero de gas ruso", dijo una fuente del gobierno a RBC.
> ...



Se informa que el derribo del segundo helicóptero fue realizado por un sistema Stinger capturado durante los enfrentamientos en Mauripol, asimismo conforme se ve en las fotos de los cadáveres se aprecia que había al menos un herido en su mano derecha ya que la misma cuenta con el bendaje respectivo.

Al parecer cayeron peces gordos del Batallón Azov, seguro que algún extranjero importante también ha tratado de fugar y ahora esta rostizado.


----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2022)

Putin ha dado instrucciones al Gobierno para que ponga en marcha un programa de reembolso de parte del coste de los billetes de avión en los vuelos nacionales de abril a octubre.

t.me/ntvnews/93457


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

*El primer ministro eslovaco, Eduard Heger, permitió la compra de gas ruso por rublos*


----------



## Red Star (31 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Oficial.
> Rublos o Barbarie.
> 
> https://tass.com/economy/1430513
> ...


----------



## Azrael_II (31 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> No va por ahí.
> 
> "...Alemania no dispone de una sola terminal
> para descargar GNL. Se está construyendo una en Brunsbuttel, no operativa hasta 2026, ....sólo España dispone de capacidad libre...pero no hay gasoductos que puedan el gas al norte de Europa.una alternativa serían las terminales flotantes FSRU, son barcos que utilizan agua de mar para convertir gas líquido a gaseoso...."
> ...



Que eso de capacidad libre?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (31 Mar 2022)

Al final las empresas alemanas se trasladarán a Rusia, que allí la energía está barata ....   Recordad que ni los capitalistas ni el dinero tienen patria.


----------



## frangelico (31 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> El F-22 no ha salido tan bueno como nos cuentan, ni barato. Es un producto de los 90. Problemas con el sistema de oxigeno para piloto, problemas con la pintura stealth, electronica y software de los 90....
> 
> Es el avión que hizo entender a la USAF que los desarrollos tienen que ser mas rapidos y menos "disruptores". Como la serie century.
> 
> El caza 6G......habra que ver qué es eso.



De momento solo hay dibujos pero parece ser que algun prototipo hay ya . U que en 2030 entraría en producción.


_LoKy_ dijo:


> Según leí hace no mucho se estaban planteando volver a fabricar el f22 a consecuencia del fiasco del f35... No sé en qué quedó eso



Creo que en nada, es un avión con enormes problemas de mantenimiento e incluso van a empezar ya a reducir unidades operativas. Lo asombroso es que van a mantener en fabricación versiones modernas de los F-15 y F-16 hasta pasado 2040, son aviones de los 70. Pero luego quieren solo dos modelos más, el F-35 y este 6G, del que parece que habrá versión naval también que imagino que sustituirá a los Super Hornet en los 40. El A-10 se lo quitan de encima también la próxima década


----------



## bigmaller (31 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Según leí hace no mucho se estaban planteando volver a fabricar el f22 a consecuencia del fiasco del f35... No sé en qué quedó eso



Dificil. Un coste de mantenimiento enorme. La linea está cerrada.... En mi opinion, imposible. 

Lo Lógico, lo que estan haciendo, aumentar y mejorar los f-15 f-16 la usaf y contener la compra de f-35. 

La marina, lo mismo con el f-18E. 

Los marines estan peor. Que tendran que comerse el f-35 vtol.... A costa de recortes en squadrones.. .


----------



## coscorron (31 Mar 2022)

Despegamos ... Futuros del gas se dan la vuelta ...




Mañana precio de la luz por encima de 400 euros el MWh ... Estamos que nos salimos, pues ya tenemos inflación a dos digitos casí asegurada es decir 20 %.


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

T64 alcanzado por un ATGM


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

Una delegación ucraniana llegó a Washington esta semana para solicitar apoyo militar adicional, informa CNN.

Esto es algo de lo que pide Kyiv (hay 17 artículos en la lista):

- drones de reconocimiento y ataque, incluidos los "drones kamikaze" Switchblade;
- radares tácticos;
– sistemas de guerra electrónica contra drones;
- sistemas de artillería;
- sistemas de misiles antiaéreos;
- Misiles antitanque Javelin;
- misiles antibuque;
– equipo de vigilancia óptica;
- aviones de apoyo aéreo cercano.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (31 Mar 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Vamos, que tecnicamente seguiremos trocando nuestra basura FIAT del BCE por buenas materias primas y los rusos tendran que darle a la impresora para poder hacer el cambio y esos rublos se quedaran en Rusia generando inflacion.
> 
> No problemo hamego.




No , o eso creo . (habrá que ver como acaban las cosas )

En principio entiendo que en todo momento tiene que haber un cambio a rublos . da igual que compren rublos o los cambien ( básicamente es lo mismo) si el precio del gas se vincula al rublo , y su cambio por euros o dolares , hay ya hay mas problema con la inflación por que no puedes comprar el precio del gas directamente , tienes que hacer un cambio al rublo .

Es como si los polvorones de una fabrica los vende en dolares , tu tienes dolares entonces la inflación o apreciación de tus dolares juega a favor del producto . 1 polvorón 1 dolar . ( si compras polvorones con yuanes por ejmplo , puede ocurrir que tu tasa sea desorbitada y te cueste al cambio el doble de "dinero" comprar un polvorón ) .

Algo así ocurría en España de la peseta , cuando importe en 1985 un PC desde EEUU el susodicho me costo al cambio casi 2 sueldos 350.000 pts pues aunque tenia un sueldo para España medio-alto el cambio para comprar en dolares era brutal . Estas cosas suelen verse en periodos de inflación como al que vamos.

No es tanto por respaldo del rublo que si se supone que van a hacer un cambio a patrón oro en realidad debería dar igual , es que si Europa tiene una gran inflación como estamos viendo y tiene que hacer un cambio a otra moneda , puede ocurrir que con el mismo dinero compre menos gas Y creo que ese es el rollo por el que van las cosas , no tanto como comprar rublos o cambiarlos mas bien es la obligación de cambio que nos puede joder si tenemos una alta tasa de inflación y devaluación.

Pero vamos es especular , como todo ... solo lo sabremos a toro pasao .


----------



## kelden (31 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Espña, 2012 con un hijoputa de los tuyos en el gobierno:


----------



## Seronoser (31 Mar 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1007206



Temiendo que los precios suban, he pagado por adelantado mi gas y luz de Abril, no vaya a ser...
5 euros he soltado.


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (31 Mar 2022)

*El Plan B de Putin: el cambio de estrategia de Rusia para evitar perder la guerra*

*El líder ruso está aumentando la brutalidad para evitar perder un conflicto que se suponía que iba a ganar en pocos días, según afirman expertos*


El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, está cambiando su estrategia militar en la guerra del Kremlin contra Ucrania, según indican expertos, aumentando la brutalidad para evitar perder un conflicto que se suponía que iba a ganar en pocos días.

John Herbst, exembajador de Estados Unidos en Ucrania, dijo al medio estadounidense 'Newsweek' que cinco semanas después de la invasión del 24 de febrero, Putin está cambiando a nuevas tácticas, incluido el *establecimiento de asedios y ataques a lugares civiles*, en medio de una dura resistencia ucraniana y la baja moral de las tropas rusas.










El Plan B de Putin: el cambio de estrategia de Rusia para evitar perder la guerra


El líder ruso está aumentando la brutalidad para evitar perder un conflicto que se suponía que iba a ganar en pocos días, según afirman expertos



www.abc.es


----------



## arriondas (31 Mar 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> ahora falta que putin salga que los fertilizantes se venden en rublos...



En la Duma lo sugirieron, y al Consejo de la Federación le pareció bien. Así que ojito...


----------



## piru (31 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> joder cada dia esta peor el croma.
> Caulquier dia sale Zelensky doblado...



Veamos nuevo croma:

50"



Pantallazo en blanco y:

51"


----------



## Seronoser (31 Mar 2022)

Guzmán de Berga dijo:


> Ésto del gas es como la carrera de los gallinas de Rebelde sin Causa entre Rusia y Alemania. Los dos pierden, EE.UU. gana.



Deja de ver la CNN.
Usa está perdiendo desde el momento en que no se usan sus dólares para absolutamente nada.


----------



## Seronoser (31 Mar 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *El Plan B de Putin: el cambio de estrategia de Rusia para evitar perder la guerra*
> 
> *El líder ruso está aumentando la brutalidad para evitar perder un conflicto que se suponía que iba a ganar en pocos días, según afirman expertos*
> 
> ...



Un diplomático sabe mucho sobre guerra sí    
Sabe mucho sobre fiestas, putas, relojes de marca y viajes a Seychelles.


----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2022)

*Carta de Robert Pope, Director del Programa Cooperativo de Reducción de Amenazas (CTRP) a Ulyana Suprun, Ministra de Sanidad de Ucrania*

El documento presentado demuestra la ayuda activa de la Sra. Ulyana Suprun, Ministra de Sanidad de Ucrania, en la creación del Depósito Central de Microorganismos Especialmente Peligrosos (CDP), y su controvertida decisión de ubicar la instalación de alto riesgo en Kiev, la capital de Ucrania.

Además, en esta carta, Robert Pope, director del Programa Cooperativo de Reducción de Amenazas (CTRP) de la DTRA, expresa su plena satisfacción por la admisión de expertos estadounidenses en las instalaciones biológicas ucranianas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38409

_Imagenes en el enlace_


----------



## paconan (31 Mar 2022)

en euros que pasaran a rublos en gazprombank

EL MINISTRO DE FINANZAS ALEMÁN LINDNER DICE QUE SEGUIREMOS PAGANDO LAS IMPORTACIONES DE ENERGÍA DE RUSIA EN EUROS


----------



## piru (31 Mar 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> a todo cerdo...



Alguien puede traducir, pelase.


----------



## chemarin (31 Mar 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Putin: Los contratos de suministro del gas ruso se interrumpirán si los países inamistosos se niegan a pagar en rublos
> 
> 
> "Para adquirir el gas natural ruso, deben abrir cuentas en rublos en los bancos rusos", expresó el mandatario.
> ...



No me entero de nada, una hora se dice una cosa y la siguiente otra. Yo ya me espero a ver qué pasa, no a lo que nadie diga sobre si ha dicho o no ha dicho zutano o mengano.


----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> De momento solo hay dibujos pero parece ser que algun prototipo hay ya . U que en 2030 entraría en producción.
> 
> Creo que en nada, es un avión con enormes problemas de mantenimiento e incluso van a empezar ya a reducir unidades operativas. Lo asombroso es que van a mantener en fabricación versiones modernas de los F-15 y F-16 hasta pasado 2040, son aviones de los 70. Pero luego quieren solo dos modelos más, el F-35 y este 6G, del que parece que habrá versión naval también que imagino que sustituirá a los Super Hornet en los 40. El A-10 se lo quitan de encima también la próxima década



El F-35 solo sirve para hacer caja a costa de los vasallos.


----------



## Trajanillo (31 Mar 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *El Plan B de Putin: el cambio de estrategia de Rusia para evitar perder la guerra*
> 
> *El líder ruso está aumentando la brutalidad para evitar perder un conflicto que se suponía que iba a ganar en pocos días, según afirman expertos*
> 
> ...



Según afirman los expertos, que expertos? En estos tiempos que corren cualquiera que tenga una cuenta de Twitter es un experto.


----------



## Argentium (31 Mar 2022)

*China denuncia las “promesas incumplidas de EEUU” sobre la actividad en el mar del sur de china – SCMP*
17:14 || 31/03/2022


----------



## Guaguei (31 Mar 2022)

peor aun, se creen que china es su chico de los recados, de verdad viven la fantasia de los amos del mundo, se autoengañan con sus medios de comunicacion, todo esta cambiando aceleradamente y no se estan dando cuenta, se van a dar contra muchos muros

china aun esta esperando las explicaciones que pidio por los 350 laboratorios biologicos repartidos por el mundo


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (31 Mar 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Esta bastante mejor que tu.



como has puesto otras fotos antes, pensé en un primer momento que era ruso


----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2022)

Dos helicópteros ucranianos MI-8 que intentaban evacuar a oficiales del regimiento Azov de la ciudad asediada fueron derribados hoy cerca de Mariupol. Gracias a acciones precisas y coordinadas, ambos objetivos fueron eliminados, junto con los representantes del grupo radical. Pronto surgió en Internet la información de que entre los liquidados estaba el subcomandante del regimiento Azov, Svyatoslav Palamar, con el indicativo de llamada "Kalina". Aunque no hay información oficial sobre su eliminación, el servicio de prensa del regimiento Azov ha publicado hoy un vídeo de "Kalina", supuestamente como prueba de que el radical está vivo. Nos gustaría llamar su atención sobre lo siguiente: este vídeo sólo contiene frases generales, ninguna evaluación actual de la situación en Mariupol, y el propio Kalina no refuta en absoluto las declaraciones sobre su muerte, sino que se queja como siempre y pide a todo el mundo que desbloquee Mariupol. Nuestro veredicto: el vídeo está pregrabado. El objetivo de la publicación es mantener la moral de los radicales que se encuentran en un círculo completo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38410

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2022)

"Wikipedia será responsable administrativamente por no retirar la información ilegal, dijo Roskomnadzor.

t.me/ntvnews/93460


----------



## Oso Polar (31 Mar 2022)

La alta oficialidad NaziI escapo como ratas de Berlín y se entregaron a los ingleses y estadounidenses, El Mariscal W. Model tuvo más valor y cuando se vio que estaba perdida la guerra se fue al bosque y se metio un tiro en la cabeza, después de disolver sus fuerzas a fin de que no fueran destruidas en la Bolsa del Ruhr.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (31 Mar 2022)

MUSICA Y ALGUNAS IMAGENES INEDITAS 
LO QUE ES EN VERDAD IR AVANZANDO

​


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

Vehículos ucranianos capturados cerca de Izyum, incluidos al menos 3 BTR-4.


----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2022)

Joanna Wintrol, jefa de la oficina de la DTRA en Ucrania, coordinó y obtuvo proyectos de armas biológicas en ese país.

Bajo su supervisión directa, se llevaron a cabo los proyectos estadounidenses U-4, UP-6 y UP-8 para estudiar patógenos mortales, como el ántrax, la fiebre congoleña y la leptospirosis.

t.me/smotri_media/11060


----------



## Pepejosé (31 Mar 2022)

*Uno de los helicópteros de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que volaba a Mariupol fue derribado por un Stinger capturado.*
31/03/2022

*Uno de los dos helicópteros Mi-8 ucranianos que se dirigían desde el territorio controlado por Ucrania hacia Mariupol fue derribado por un sistema de misiles antiaéreos portátil Stinger de fabricación estadounidense capturado.*

Así lo anunció el 31 de marzo el coronel Eduard Basurin, jefe adjunto del Departamento de Milicias Populares de la RPD. Aclaró que los MANPADS capturados fueron capturados durante la liberación de Mariupol.
“Según datos actualizados, uno de los helicópteros Mi-8 ucranianos derribados fue destruido por una tripulación entrenada de un Stinger MANPADS capturado durante la liberación de Mariupol”, dijo el coronel.







También agregó que los cuerpos de los nacionalistas de Azov fueron encontrados en el lugar del accidente del helicóptero, pero había sobrevivientes entre ellos.
“Dos militantes tuvieron la suerte de sobrevivir, ahora se están llevando a cabo medidas operativas con ellos”, dijo Basurin.
Como informó EADaily, hoy, 31 de marzo, dos helicópteros ucranianos que se dirigían a Mariupol fueron destruidos por los militares de la RPD. Uno de ellos cayó cerca del pueblo de Rybatskoe.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (31 Mar 2022)

Hay que ser muy PALETO para juzgar a todo un ejército que se enfrenta a 30 países (uno de ellos EEUU) por la mochila que lleva un jefe de escuadra. Muy paleto y muy ciego. Yo es que ya no soporto a todos estos papanatas ejpertos de twiter.
Que asco les estoy cogiendo.
Y siguen con la matraca de la operación de días... ¿De donde coño ha salido eso?


----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2022)

Rusia toma represalias incluyendo en la lista negra a altos funcionarios de la UE - Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso

t.me/smotri_media/11067


----------



## paconan (31 Mar 2022)

#Kharkiv , lo que queda de una granja afectada por los ataques Eso es una granja lechera cerca de #Kharkiv después del bombardeo


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

Columna ucraniana destruida cerca de Kiev. Contenedores visibles de los sistemas antitanque Javelin.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Que eso de capacidad libre?



Imagino se refiere a depósito que no están llenos. Seguro no lo sé.

En España Enagás dispone de capacidad para 3 millones 300 mil mcúbicos de almacenamiento. Con una capacidad de descarga de entre 3.000 y 7.000 metros cúbicos/h dependiendo de la planta 

Enagás.es


----------



## magufone (31 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Alguien puede traducir, pelase.



"te llamas Roma?" -Sí- "Roma? -Sí.. ."Hala, ya te hemos encontrado..."


----------



## paconan (31 Mar 2022)

Aclarando el tema



UNA FUENTE RUSA FAMILIARIZADA CON LA SITUACIÓN DE PAGO DE GAS EN RUSIA DICE QUE SE NECESITA UNA ACLARACIÓN SOBRE LOS PAGOS DE GAS YA QUE EXISTE ESPECULACIÓN DE QUE A ALGUNOS CLIENTES SE LE CORTARÁN LOS SUMINISTROS DE GAS TAN PRONTO MAÑANA


LA ORDEN DE PUTIN DE RUSIA SOBRE LOS PAGOS DE GAS APLICA A LAS ENTREGAS DE GAS QUE VENCEN DESPUÉS DEL 1 DE ABRIL: FUENTE FAMILIAR CON LA SITUACIÓN 


LOS PAGOS DE ALGUNOS CONTRATOS DE SUMINISTRO DE GAS CON GAZPROM VENCEN EN LA SEGUNDA QUINCE DE ABRIL, ALGUNOS EN MAYO - FUENTE CONOCEDA LA SITUACIÓN


----------



## Oso Polar (31 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Yo no se a vosotros, pero por mucho que se lo tuvieran merecido, ver los horrores de la guerra me da muy mal rollo.



Hay que acostumbrarse ya que cada día se va a poner peor.


----------



## Impresionante (31 Mar 2022)

. Rusia prohíbe a los líderes de la UE entrar en su territorio en respuesta a las sanciones


----------



## Guaguei (31 Mar 2022)

China deberia pedir a europa que utilice sus relaciones con Usa para que expliquen al mundo por que han acumulado 350 laboratorios biologicos por todo el mundo


----------



## Ramonmo (31 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Hay que ser muy PALETO para juzgar a todo un ejército que se enfrenta a 30 países (uno de ellos EEUU) por la mochila que lleva un jefe de escuadra. Muy paleto y muy ciego. Yo es que ya no soporto a todos estos papanatas ejpertos de twiter.
> Que asco les estoy cogiendo.
> Y siguen con la matraca de la operación de días... ¿De donde coño ha salido eso?



Lo mío es peor: me suscribí a la revista "Ejércitos" a principios de año, donde escriben todos estos cantamañanas. Se suponía que era un medio de kalidaz...

25 pavos de suscripción anual y la leo ahora menos que antes.


----------



## Bartleby (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Que eso de capacidad libre?



Imagino se refiere a depósito que no están llenos. Seguro no lo sé.

En España Enagás dispone de capacidad para 3 millones 300 mil mcúbicos de almacenamiento. Enagás.es


----------



## Guaguei (31 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



No le gusta que le despierten de la siesta para darle malas noticias al dictador, se enfurece mucho


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (31 Mar 2022)

A Perez Triana lo sigo desde hace años... y es un propagandista de la OTAN y ya.
Es un LOL oir los debates de Tierra Ignota y demas a los que va.


----------



## Michael_Knight (31 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1007253
> 
> 
> Columna ucraniana destruida cerca de Kiev. Contenedores visibles de los sistemas antitanque Javelin.



Es chatarra rusa, se pueden distinguir perfectamente la "O" y la "V" pintadas que quiere decir que han entrado desde Bielorrusia.


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

Y el que aguanta es el de URSS


----------



## Pepejosé (31 Mar 2022)

Más info sobre las fotos que subí ayer.






*Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF destruyeron el complejo C-300 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de la ciudad de Malin, región de Zhytomyr.*
30/03/2022

*Las fuerzas armadas de la Federación Rusa destruyeron tres sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, uno S-300 cerca de la ciudad de Malin, región de Zhytomyr, y dos, "Buk-M1" en las áreas de Ugledar y Slavyansk", dijo Konashenkov.*












Además, el sistema de misiles táctico-operativo Iskander destruyó dos grandes depósitos de cohetes y armas de artillería en la región de Donetsk. Además, el ejército ruso lanzó un ataque con misiles lanzados desde el aire de alta precisión, destruyendo depósitos de combustible en los distritos de Starokonstantinov y Khmelnitsky (región de Khmelnitsky).


----------



## paconan (31 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Que eso de capacidad libre?



*Brunsbüttel* con una capacidad de producción anual de ocho mil millones de metros cúbicos de gas natural


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Es chatarra rusa, se pueden distinguir perfectamente la "O" y la "V" pintadas que quiere decir que han entrado desde Bielorrusia.



Los ruskis no usan jeeps blancos. Incluso le han puesto una O al contenedor. Photoshop. Chatarra ucra.


----------



## magufone (31 Mar 2022)

yo quiero creer que el articulo es un troleo bueno y se les ha colado en lo pais


----------



## magufone (31 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Los ruskis no usan jeeps blancos. Incluso le han puesto una O al contenedor. Photoshop. Chatarra ucra.



y todavia se lo traga alguno...


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

Lo calificaría de mero rumor:

⚡El MI-8 derribado estaba destinado a tropas extranjeras⚡

Así lo informan las fuentes del proyecto @wargonzo en las fuerzas del orden de Mariupol.

Esto se desprende de los datos compartidos con los combatientes de Donbas por los combatientes de Azov y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que huyeron de Mariupol.

Según sus relatos, el ejército extranjero tenía su base en la zona del puerto de Mariupol. Su evacuación en helicópteros fue planeada varias veces y fracasó.

@wargonzo


----------



## coscorron (31 Mar 2022)

Pues habra que irse acostumbrando ... Bueno no nos queda tan lejos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

T-64 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania


----------



## arriondas (31 Mar 2022)

Licenciado en sociología por la Universidad de La Laguna... Vale, eso lo explica todo. Ya en mis tiempos de estudiante, no es que se dijeran maravillas de esa universidad. 

Encima es de los que va de perdonavidas, cuando en realidad es un zoquete. Un pijotero, que habría dicho mi abuela.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (31 Mar 2022)

Desde los medios Occidentales nos están vendiendo que los Rusos son unos criminales inútiles que están perdiendo la guerra.

Primero; Crimea.


Segundo, Donetsk y lugansk


Trecero, Mauripol.




Poco a poco van consolidando todos sus objetivos.

No dejar un Nazi.


el lugar del accidente de un helicóptero militar Mi-8 de #Ucrania , destruido por el sistema de defensa aérea del ejército de #Donetsk cerca de #Mariupol . 15 #soldados ucranianos murieron como resultado del impacto de un misil y el posterior accidente de un helicóptero.




Siguiente Odessa.

Con ello les cerrarían el mar negro.


----------



## hartman (31 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> T-64 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1007284



los blindajes rectivos se estan mostrando ineficaces en ambos bandos con equipos similares series T de tanques.


----------



## juanmanuel (31 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Hamijo, el exerminio de la izquierda real no es baladí, observe los paises donde se ha exterminado a dicha izquierd, Finlandia, Estonia, Letonia y Lituania, Indonesia. Esas masacres tienene sus efetos en el tiempo.



Hay muchas razones por las cuales la izquierda se descompuso. 
La primera es que disperso del unico foco importante; la lucha de clases.
La aparicion de pseudo-luchas por la igualdad (genero, opcion sexual, religiosa, racial o etnica, locales o inmigrantes, etc.), es el producto deliberado de una campaña de debilitamiento del foco central.
Tambien fue muy dañino para la izquierda que se creyera que las revoluciones (Rusa, China, Cubana, etc.), eran revoluciones socialistas, cuando en realidad son revoluciones burguesas. Es imposible hacer una revolucion socialista en un pais pre-capitalista.
Es claro que esas revoluciones deben ser dirigidas por partidos socialistas, comunistas o por lo menos que no respondar al orden burgues internacional.
Es claro que la fase superior del capitalismo es el imperialismo, que reproduce a nivel de naciones la estructura piramidal de la sociedad burgues-capitalista. Si asi no fuese Kerenski no hubiese seguido con la guerra despues de la abdicacion del zar.
El rol de la burguesia esta bien representado en la bandera china, como una pequeña estrella bajo la guia del partido.
Otra cosa que debilita a la izquierda es la confusion entre economia de mercado y capitalismo.
El capitalismo es el gran enemigo de la economia de mercado. Si se le da libertad los capitalistas van a crear monopolios. Si se combate al monopilio van a crear oligopolios, si se combaten los oligopolios se van a cartelizar. Pero siempre va a tratar de evitar la libre competencia.

Tampoco hay que olvidar que la historia no es lineal, se avanza retrocede. Si analizamos la historia de la humanidad podriamos entender la preeminencia ocidental de loa ultimos 2 o 3 siglos como un pequeño loop temporal.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (31 Mar 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> China deberia pedir a europa que utilice sus relaciones con Usa para que expliquen al mundo por que han acumulado 350 laboratorios biologicos por todo el mundo



*

Les pedirán convencerle a Putin para que se de la pauta completa y así le de una repentitis.

Vakuñar, vakuñar y vakuñar.*


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 Mar 2022)

Francia Lille:

Barrio acordonado por hombre con ametralladora


----------



## kelden (31 Mar 2022)

Vaya cosas raras que leeis o veis. Cómo haceis para tragaros a los miles y miles de charlatanes que pululan por twitter, facebook y youtube?


----------



## magufone (31 Mar 2022)

a mi es que me tocan mucho los güebs estos expertos en guerra tactica que no han visto un soldado en su vida...


----------



## Tierra Azul (31 Mar 2022)

No sé como no están bajo tierra, Trudeau quien los acoge en su seno, supuesto izquierdista acartonado con ideologia liloide y "progresista" si Stalin viviese estaria picando piedras junto con algunos de los que pulúlan en esta mierda de forillo, en el puto gulag . Hay mas nazis que nunca en Canadá


----------



## amcxxl (31 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> De momento solo hay dibujos pero parece ser que algun prototipo hay ya . U que en 2030 entraría en producción.
> 
> Creo que en nada, es un avión con enormes problemas de mantenimiento e incluso van a empezar ya a reducir unidades operativas. Lo asombroso es que van a mantener en fabricación versiones modernas de los F-15 y F-16 hasta pasado 2040, son aviones de los 70. Pero luego quieren solo dos modelos más, el F-35 y este 6G, del que parece que habrá versión naval también que imagino que sustituirá a los Super Hornet en los 40. El A-10 se lo quitan de encima también la próxima década



Con los drones y la nueva generacion de misiles de alcance corto e intermedio . la aviacion tactica esta muerta y mas con la forma de uso que le dan los yankees
gastar dinero en ello es una estafa al contribuyente


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (31 Mar 2022)

*Putin ha dicho o el gas en Rublos o no hay gas, esto me suena a una declaración de guerra a los de las Vakuñas.*









*El Kremlin idea un mecanismo para recibir rublos por su gas y que Europa pague en euros*

Vladímir Putin amenazaba con que la Unión Europea pagaría su gas en rublos tras las sanciones por la invasión de Ucrania, y el bloque advertía de que Moscú no vería un kopek si cambiaba sus contratos. Al final, el Kremlin ha ideado una vía para que los europeos paguen en euros, pero Rusia reciba rublos por su gas. Putin ha firmado hoy el decreto por el que se establece el nuevo mecanismo que permitirá a los Veintisiete abonar sus facturas en euros mientras el monopolio estatal del gas, Gazprom, recibe rublos.

La norma, que entra en vigor mañana, faculta al brazo financiero de Gazprom para ejercer de mediador con sus clientes. En concreto, los llamados “países hostiles”, entre ellos todos los de la UE, tendrán que abrir unas cuentas especiales en Gazprombank, única entidad autorizada por el Gobierno ruso, donde pagarán el gas con sus monedas. Acto seguido, la entidad cambiará los euros o dólares por rublos en el mercado de divisas de Moscú, y ese dinero será transferido de inmediato al suministrador del gas, que solo puede ser Gazprom porque ostenta el monopolio estatal para su exportación fuera de las fronteras rusas. (EL PAÍS)



Ahora a por la pauta completa, de todos los Occidentales.


----------



## kelden (31 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> No sé como no están bajo tierra, *Trudeau, supuesto izquierdista *acartonado con ideologia liloide y "progresista" si Stalin viviese estaria picando piedras junto con algunos de los que pulúlan en esta mierda de forillo, en el puto gulag los acoge en su seno. Hay mas nazis que nunca en Canadá



Patido Liberal, no Partido Comunista, ni Socialista, ni Anarquista, ni Ácrata. Liberal. Es, poco más o menos, del mismo partido económico que Putin.


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

Persiste el rumor

_Nuestras fuentes informan que un grupo de asesores militares estadounidenses y británicos del cuartel general de defensa de la dirección de Mariupol, así como varios asistentes-asesores británicos de la SBU que no tuvieron tiempo de abandonar la ciudad a tiemp, fueron rodeados en Azovstal. Un total de unas 20 personas. 
Un intento de involucrar al presidente francés Macron en su evacuación con la iniciativa de sacar a todos los "azovitas" rodeados por mar en barcos fracasó debido a la negativa de Moscú a negociar. Ahora se están realizando esfuerzos para evacuarlos. (dos intentos de evacuar via helicópteros)._


----------



## Oso Polar (31 Mar 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> Me puedes explicar que es lo que pierde rusia?
> 
> según putin, UE le está pagando actualmente en Euros que depués los deja congelados en las cuentas europeas.
> 
> ...




EEUU gana en el negocio de la venta de energía, pero es una victoria pírrica ya que con las sanciones inicio el proceso de desdolarización del comercio internacional y a partir de ese momento el fin de su hegemonía a mediano plazo ya que sin el impuesto del "dólar", es imposible financiar su aparato tecnológico y militar.


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

⚡*Scholz sobre el decreto sobre el pago del gas en rublos: miramos los contratos, el pago se realiza allí en euros y dólares, le dije a Putin que seguirá siendo así*


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

Osetia del Sur está celebrando consultas con Rusia sobre la cuestión de celebrar un referéndum para unirse a ella.


----------



## amcxxl (31 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> No sé como no están bajo tierra, Trudeau quien los los acoge en su seno, supuesto izquierdista acartonado con ideologia liloide y "progresista" si Stalin viviese estaria picando piedras junto con algunos de los que pulúlan en esta mierda de forillo, en el puto gulag . Hay mas nazis que nunca en Canadá



Canada como Inglaperra es un estado fascistoide y Trudeau es un autentico satrapa, no se de donde sacais que es "izquierdista"
en los paises anglosajones nunca hubo izquerda de ningun tipo, lo masque llegaron fue al liberal Keynes que hizo las reformas minimamente necesarias para que el sistema no causara una revoluvion dando las migajas a la plebe


----------



## Elimina (31 Mar 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> ...O que salga Argelia con que nos vende su gas en rublos...



Pues no hace falta que sea en rublos,* lo mismo nos dice que nos los vende en dinares argelinos *(que sé desde siempre que es su moneda y no me ha hecho falta buscarlo en la wikipedia).


----------



## Tierra Azul (31 Mar 2022)

Como veo que los putos nazis les encanta poner fotos sin censurar de milicos muertos del dnr o del ejercito ruso con su habitual falta de respeto a los muertos, os hago lo mismo que os den por culo y mucho:


----------



## Von Rudel (31 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Persiste el rumor
> 
> _Nuestras fuentes informan que un grupo de asesores militares estadounidenses y británicos del cuartel general de defensa de la dirección de Mariupol, así como varios asistentes-asesores británicos de la SBU que no tuvieron tiempo de abandonar la ciudad a tiemp, fueron rodeados en Azovstal. Un total de unas 20 personas.
> Un intento de involucrar al presidente francés Macron en su evacuación con la iniciativa de sacar a todos los "azovitas" rodeados por mar en barcos fracasó debido a la negativa de Moscú a negociar. Ahora se están realizando esfuerzos para evacuarlos. (dos intentos de evacuar via helicópteros)._




Que pillen a soldados Britanicos y Useños es una acto sumamente grave paso a una posible guerra.


----------



## amcxxl (31 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ⚡*Scholz sobre el decreto sobre el pago del gas en rublos: miramos los contratos, el pago se realiza allí en euros y dólares, le dije a Putin que seguirá siendo así*


----------



## bigmaller (31 Mar 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Lo mío es peor: me suscribí a la revista "Ejércitos" a principios de año, donde escriben todos estos cantamañanas. Se suponía que era un medio de kalidaz...
> 
> 25 pavos de suscripción anual y la leo ahora menos que antes.



Es pura propaganda.

Me borré de avion revue.. . De ejecitos...solo compro numeros especiales donde se habla de técnica de forma objetiva. 

Cuando meten artículos intentando "explicar" Algun conflicto.... Salci en contadisimas ocasiones dejan muchisimos flecos sin cubrir que "inexplicablemente" Son el quid de la cuestion....


----------



## Bulldozerbass (31 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> _ todos los "azovitas"_


----------



## .Kaikus (31 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Parece que se estan preparando para liquidar el caldero de Donbass, segun me llega hay una concentracion en Belgorod , incluido armas de gran potencia como el Buratino.
> 
> 
> De acuerdo a @MotolkoHelp , hay múltiples grandes convoyes rusos en movimiento en #Bielorrusia hoy provenientes de #Ucrania y / o moviéndose hacia el este.
> ...



Fin de los motores ucranianos para los drones turcos, el Sultan tendra un disgusto...

PD- Los dos helicopteros derribados, por lo visto venian de una base aerea en Poltava, en el norte y los dejaron sobrevolar el territorio bajo control ruso hasta Mariupol.


----------



## piru (31 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Cuatro de los cinco hombres de Azov liquidados tienen apellidos rusos. Y acudieron a la estructura más acérrima de rusofobia para luchar contra Rusia. En efecto, se ha llevado a cabo un experimento salvaje en ua, convirtiendo a la masa de gente que vive en su territorio en demonios congelados.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/38381
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1007177



Traducido a España:

Jordi Sánchez
Josep Lluis Trapero




magufone dijo:


> "te llamas Roma?" -Sí- "Roma? -Sí.. ."Hala, ya te hemos encontrado..."



Eso quiere decir que los grupos de operaciones especiales rusos se mueven como quieren por Ucrania.


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

A los rusos les quitas el armamento nuclear y te queda el ejército de Pancho Villa 2.0


----------



## amcxxl (31 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Como veo que los putos nazis les encanta poner fotos sin censurar de milicos muertos del dnr o del ejercito ruso con su habitual falta de respeto a los muertos, os hago lo mismo que os den por culo y mucho:



Hay que celebrarlo !!!


----------



## ZARGON (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## boogie boom (31 Mar 2022)

Qué COJONES tiene este chaval. Al final se lo van a cepillar. Eso sí, sería un martir excepcional si aguantara un tiempo por ahí...


----------



## Tierra Azul (31 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Canada como Inglaperra es un estado fascistoide y Trudeau es un autentico satrapa, no se de donde sacais que es "izquierdista"
> en los paises anglosajones nunca hubo izquerda de ningun tipo, lo masque llegaron fue al liberal Keynes que hizo las reformas minimamente necesarias para que el sistema no causara una revoluvion dando las migajas a la plebe



nunca lo hubo pero se hacen pasar por izquierda como en Hispanistan, el pzoe es igual, en todos lados. La izquierda real ya lleva tiempo desaparecida


----------



## Oso Polar (31 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Dificil. Un coste de mantenimiento enorme. La linea está cerrada.... En mi opinion, imposible.
> 
> Lo Lógico, lo que estan haciendo, aumentar y mejorar los f-15 f-16 la usaf y contener la compra de f-35.
> 
> ...



Lo último 100% bueno que hicierón los USA fue el F-14 Tomcat y el F15 Eagle. Lo que mantiene la superioridad aérea de EEUU son los números de aeronaves con las que cuenta, la proyeccción de la misma mediante sus portaviones y lo principal sus aviones de guerra electrónica y los de alerta temprana AWACS.


----------



## Fígaro (31 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Persiste el rumor
> 
> _Nuestras fuentes informan que un grupo de asesores militares estadounidenses y británicos del cuartel general de defensa de la dirección de Mariupol, así como varios asistentes-asesores británicos de la SBU que no tuvieron tiempo de abandonar la ciudad a tiemp, fueron rodeados en Azovstal. Un total de unas 20 personas.
> Un intento de involucrar al presidente francés Macron en su evacuación con la iniciativa de sacar a todos los "azovitas" rodeados por mar en barcos fracasó debido a la negativa de Moscú a negociar. Ahora se están realizando esfuerzos para evacuarlos. (dos intentos de evacuar via helicópteros)._




Jajajaja recuerda a las muchas ciudades que durante la Guerra Civil Siria, cada vez que las cercaban los cerdos de Assad apoyados por los rusos, aquí en Burbuja los jeohestratejas garantizaban que dentro habia "cientos" de oficiales de la OTAN, gente de la CIA, MI6, jajaa a miles, y que según los cogieran los iban a exhibir en la tele Siria, y en RT, Sputnik y blablabla...


Pues lo de siempre, niños con derecho a teclado niñeando.


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

El chiste sobre la muerte de Stalin ("y ahora quien se lo dice") mostraba ese terror que infundia.

El hijoPutin es su heredero natural.


----------



## piru (31 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Hay que ser muy PALETO para juzgar a todo un ejército que se enfrenta a 30 países (uno de ellos EEUU) por la mochila que lleva un jefe de escuadra. Muy paleto y muy ciego. Yo es que ya no soporto a todos estos papanatas ejpertos de twiter.
> Que asco les estoy cogiendo.
> Y siguen con la matraca de la operación de días... ¿De donde coño ha salido eso?



Falacia del hombre de paja. Se inventan el argumento que les conviene, se lo adjudican al contrario y lo rebaten. Es como hacerse una paja.


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

Perdón, traducción automática pero creo que aporta información relevante.

El 31 de marzo, dos helicópteros Mi-8 ucranianos fueron derribados, evacuando a la alta dirección de Azov y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de Mariupol. Un Mi-8 fue destruido por un Stinger capturado.

Los periodistas ya se han dejado llevar por los restos de uno de los bandos. También hay supervivientes. Pero la declaración sobre la liquidación del comandante adjunto del regimiento Azov y el jefe real de la defensa de Mariupol con el distintivo de llamada Kalina aún no ha sido confirmada.

Muchos de los cuerpos muestran signos de tratamiento médico antes del transporte.

Encontrado en el lugar del accidente:
▪ un juego de placas de blindaje alemanas SK 4 Keramikplatte Mehler;
▪ Los galones de Tanzania, Marruecos y Sudáfrica adheridos a la bandera de Ucrania son evidencia de que la tripulación o el helicóptero derribado de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania participó anteriormente en misiones de mantenimiento de la paz de la ONU.
▪ Una de las fotos tiene una insignia en la manga de la Brigada de Aviación del Ejército 16, que participó en 21 misiones de mantenimiento de la paz.

Según el testimonio de uno de los supervivientes, en el grupo había 4 helicópteros en total.
#Mariupol #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## delhierro (31 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A los rusos les quitas el armamento nuclear y te queda el ejército de Pancho Villa 2.0



Ucrania tenia lo mejor de la URSS. Vale ha pasado el tiempo, pero tenian una densidad de sistemas AA mucho mayor qeu cualquier otro pais europeo. Y en varias capas, con refugios, infraestructura , repuestos etc...

Lo mismo con sistemas artilleros, y blindados, la mayoría actualizados con el dinero que occidente ha regado allí durante 8 años.

Miles de misiles anticarro, propios, antiguos pero funcionales, modernos de fabricación propia, americanos, ingleses , franceses....etc..

Los tios se han refugiado en las ciudades, y hacen uso de todo lo anterior.
No son comparables con ningun ejercito al que se haya enfrentado occidente despues de 1945 .

Y los rusos atacan con una mano a la espalda.


----------



## kelden (31 Mar 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Lo último 100% bueno que hicierón los USA fue el F-14 Tomcat y el F15 Eagle. Lo que mantiene la superioridad aérea de EEUU son los números de aeronaves con las que cuenta, la proyeccción de la misma mediante sus portaviones y lo principal sus aviones de guerra electrónica y los de alerta temprana AWACS.



Lo que mantiene la "superioridad" aérea yanki es que llevan 50 años sin enfrentarse a nadie con cara y ojos, solo a tribus con poco más que camellos. Ya ves que poco se meten aquí.


----------



## Billy Ray (31 Mar 2022)

Este es otro que se la está jugando. Ahora bien, se deshace como un caramelito ante el primer aroma de guerra, se ha cagado encima con el ruido lejano de las explosiones. Hay que mentalizarse para ir a un sitio así, es muy posible que se vea envuelto en una situación más peligrosa y si no está preparado puede perder el control y hasta su vida, no debería de haber ido.


----------



## El_Suave (31 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ⚡*Scholz sobre el decreto sobre el pago del gas en rublos: miramos los contratos, el pago se realiza allí en euros y dólares, le dije a Putin que seguirá siendo así*



¿Para sancionar también miraron los contratos?. Está gente es imbécil o toma a los demás por imbéciles.

Yo te pago en euros, euros que debido a las sanciones no puedes utilizar, de hecho no te los voy a entregar. Entonces no te estoy pagando pero tú has de respetar los contratos, eh.

Decía el otro día el simio de la 6ª, el FJL de la Psoe, que pagando en rublos le financiamos la guerra a Rusia, pues coño pagando en euros o dólares es Rusia la que está financiando la guerra a la OTAN.

¿O la guerra de la OTAN no necesita financiación?. La necesita y muy gorda, y lo vamos a pasar muy mal los ciudadanos europedos para financiar esa guerra.


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

Parafraseando al coche fantástico: chatarra ucra.


----------



## bigmaller (31 Mar 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Lo último 100% bueno que hicierón los USA fue el F-14 Tomcat y el F15 Eagle. Lo que mantiene la superioridad aérea de EEUU son los números de aeronaves con las que cuenta, la proyeccción de la misma mediante sus portaviones y lo principal sus aviones de guerra electrónica y los de alerta temprana AWACS.



El f-16 y el f-18 son muy muy buenos. Y han tenido una mejora acojonante ( a costa de empeorar las prestaciones aerodinamicas del avion) 

El f-14 era su sistema de armas, como avion....tenia su aquel. ..y los motores del principio....muy problematicos. Era un cacharrazo para su epoca analogica. El f-15 tambien es una maravilla. 

USA es superpotencia expedicionaria. La fuerza aerea es ese puño. No necesita ejercito terrestre potente. Es su doctrina. Logica al estar geograficamente aslada del meollo. 

Cada pais tiene su doctrina y construye sus armas en consonancia a su doctrina.

Me descojono de esas comparaciones abrams vs t-80 o f-35 vs su-57.


----------



## Tierra Azul (31 Mar 2022)

mas de lo mismo, son 4 gatos, un problema doméstico o interno etc


----------



## capitán almeida (31 Mar 2022)

Gaviotón ya suelta hoy que han muerto 40.000 ruskies, más del 25% de todos los que fueron, el fin de semana llegarán los exitus a 80.000¿


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

Más chatarra, ucra.

Consecuencias de un ataque con misiles rusos en Jarkov.


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

La diputada ucraniana Anastasia Radina tiene un punto:

“Esta distinción entre defensiva y ofensiva es, francamente, humillante. En nuestra situación, todas las armas son defensivas porque estamos defendiendo nuestras tierras”.


----------



## delhierro (31 Mar 2022)

Si fuera al contrario .....


----------



## Impresionante (31 Mar 2022)

Los criminales liberados en Ucrania para "luchar" y que se han largado el 90% de Ucrania, aparecerán en los campos de refugiados europeos.

Gracias a vuestro retraso, España será más mierda.


----------



## bigmaller (31 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Lo que mantiene la "superioridad" aérea yanki es que llevan 50 años sin enfrentarse a nadie con cara y ojos, solo a tribus con poco más que camellos. Ya ves que poco se meten aquí.



Y que lo costean con unos papelitos que ellos dicen que tienen valor (y los imprimen como yo imprimo hojas de dibujos para mis crios.)Y si tu dices que no tienen valor... Te matan.

Que no se olvide esto que es la madre del cordero aquí.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (31 Mar 2022)

Más ruskis que estaban de turismo por Ucrania, tal vez camino de los balnearios del mar negro, cazados por los malvados ucras. Los ruskis son tan valientes que dejan sus bajas atrás para que los malvados ucras hagan propaganda de guerra con esta catástrofe ruski que está siendo la guerra de Ucrania.

En el fondo tal vez hagan una labor social para que las familias de los caídos puedan identificar a sus familiares muertos y saber que han caído en el país vecino, pero en el caso de algunos que salen en el siguiente vídeo no creo que sirva de mucho.


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

*Los nuevos frentes de batalla en Ucrania.*
*La ciudad sureña de Mariupol y un "corredor" entre dos ciudades del este, Izyum y Volnovaja, se están convirtiendo en los principales frentes de batalla en Ucrania*, ha reconocido este jueves un asesor del Ministerio del Interior.

"(Rusia) está retirando fuerzas en la región de Kiev, pero es demasiado pronto para decir que lo mismo está sucediendo en la región de Chernigov", ha dicho el asesor Vadim Denisenko. Rusia anunció el martes que reduciría las operaciones en las regiones de Kiev y Chernihiv. El secretario general de la OTAN ha replicado este jueves que se trataba de un reagrupamiento de fuerzas más que de una retirada.


----------



## Tierra Azul (31 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A los rusos les quitas el armamento nuclear y te queda el ejército de Pancho Villa 2.0



Ahora hazte una paja y dilo sin llorar, nenaza


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

Estados Unidos continúa abasteciendo regularmente a las milicias con equipo militar

Otro vehículo blindado "Humvee" fue capturado por las fuerzas republicanas de la República Popular de Donetsk como trofeo.


----------



## Simo Hayha (31 Mar 2022)

Este hilo ya empieza a aburrir. rusia es una mierda pinchá en un palo, eso ya no lo niega nadie excepto cuatro enfermos morales que defecan en este hilo. No puede ni controlar una pequeña parte de Ucrania y se va a enfrentar a la OTAN, estamos tontos o qué?


----------



## delhierro (31 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Y que lo costean con unos papelitos que ellos dicen que tienen valor. Y si tu dices que no lo tienen... Te matan.
> 
> Que no se olvide esto que es la madre del cordero aquí.



No , si no pueden pagar con los papelitos. Por eso lo del gas es existencial. Jamas van a dejar que sus lacayos paguen en Rublos, así que Putin tendra que cortar el grifo. Perder el tiempo, no va a evitar el momento.


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

Objetivos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Kharkiv están siendo desnazificados.


----------



## Tierra Azul (31 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> ....
> 
> En el fondo tal vez hagan una labor social para que las familias de los caídos puedan identificar a sus familiares muertos y saber que han caído en el país vecino, pero en el caso de algunos que salen en el siguiente vídeo no creo que sirva de mucho.
> 
> ....



Herr doktorr te acabo de poner fotos de un ukronanzi muerto lo has visto? Por cierto a la familia de ese que le den por culo, tal como tú haces hijo de puta.


----------



## Oso Polar (31 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Desde los medios Occidentales nos están vendiendo que los Rusos son unos criminales inútiles que están perdiendo la guerra.
> 
> Primero; Crimea.
> 
> ...



Lo de occidente es como cuando los alpinistas van a subir alguna montaña de gran altura, por ejemplo en el Himalaya, ellos se preparan durante años y van ataviados de lo último en tecnología y a pesar de todo necesitan la ayuda de los lugareños para escalar, algo que ellos lo hacen habitualmente a diario con unas simples sandalias.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 Mar 2022)

El Tesoro de USA excluye de las sanciones al banco ruso OZON Bank


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

*Estados Unidos retiró su Armada del Mar Negro debido a los acontecimientos en Ucrania, aún no hay decisiones sobre el momento de su regreso, dijo el Pentágono.*


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

Oficiales ucranianos del comando de defensa aérea llegaron a Eslovaquia para consultas sobre la transferencia de defensa aérea a Ucrania

Según la fuente, un grupo de oficiales de alto rango fue enviado a Eslovaquia del 26 al 31 de marzo para consultar sobre la transferencia de sistemas de defensa aérea del ejército a Ucrania.


----------



## coscorron (31 Mar 2022)

Me too hermano ... Os dejo que me voy a una de las últimas compras al mercado.


----------



## capitán almeida (31 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Este hilo ya empieza a aburrir. rusia es una mierda pinchá en un palo, eso ya no lo niega nadie excepto cuatro enfermos morales que defecan en este hilo. No puede ni controlar una pequeña parte de Ucrania y se va a enfrentar a la OTAN, estamos tontos o qué?



Di que sí disfigurao dí que sí


----------



## capitán almeida (31 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Herr doktorr te acabo de poner fotos de un ukronanzi muerto lo has visto? Por cierto a la familia de ese que le den por culo, tal como tú haces hijo de puta.



Si hombre tú calientalu que te monta el hilo del timing de la debacle ruso chechena en Mariupol en 3,2,1...


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

Todos los contratos vinculados al dólar, el euro, otras divisas o índices mundiales de materias primas pronto pueden volverse ilegales en Rusia. Dichos acuerdos se utilizan en los mercados de productos básicos, bienes raíces, bancos y otras áreas.

La FAS ha desarrollado un proyecto de ley sobre la prohibición total de dichos contratos y afectará no solo a los contratos nuevos sino también a los ya firmados. Será necesario transferirlo todo a rublos dentro de los 30 días.

Los expertos en derecho civil han criticado la iniciativa pero la medida ya ha sido apoyada por el gobierno, lo que significa que se adoptará de todos modos dicen los abogados.


----------



## alexforum (31 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Veamos nuevo croma:
> 
> 50"
> Ver archivo adjunto 1007210
> ...



Con lo baratos que salen los fondo de pantallas de las videoconferencias en ZOOM...


----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2022)

SEGUNDO SUPERVIVIENTE - INDICATIVO BELMAK⚡

Como se ha mencionado anteriormente, el segundo superviviente era un teniente superior de la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia con el indicativo Belmak. Es instructor de entrenamiento aéreo. Ha participado en repetidas ocasiones en la ATO. En el helicóptero, se sentó detrás de una ametralladora y tuvo que proporcionar cobertura de fuego.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38435


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Ahora hazte una paja y dilo sin llorar, nenaza



Para nenaza tu puta madre.....rata apestosa.


----------



## Tierra Azul (31 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Si hombre tú calientalu que te monta el hilo del timing de la debacle ruso chechena en Mariupol en 3,2,1...



que debacle? si mariupol ya esta en manos rusas


----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2022)

De camino a Azovstal: las carreteras están sembradas de cuerpos de combatientes de Azov muertos, equipos rotos, casquillos y metralla de cohetes y minas.

Hay cientos de personas en los sótanos de estos edificios, en su mayoría pensionistas que se negaron a ser evacuados y que siguen saliendo del sótano tras un nuevo bombardeo de las fuerzas ucranianas para volver a disparar sus pisos. En cuanto llega un nuevo misil o proyectil, los incendios vuelven a empezar.

Gracias al batallón checheno del comandante Talib, que avanza en este sector, por escoltarnos y vigilarnos

t.me/boris_rozhin/38432

_Videos en el enlace_


----------



## Tierra Azul (31 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Para nenaza tu puta madre.....rata apestosa.



tus muertos mejor, que no hablan que te den por culo hijo puta


----------



## bigmaller (31 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No , si no pueden pagar con los papelitos. Por eso lo del gas es existencial. Jamas van a dejar que sus lacayos paguen en Rublos, así que Putin tendra que cortar el grifo. Perder el tiempo, no va a evitar el momento.



Yo aun confio en macron. Llamame loco.


----------



## capitán almeida (31 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> que debacle? si mariupol ya esta en manos rusas



Coño pues la de los rusos e iranies en Siria, no le lees los hilos al bacterio?


----------



## amcxxl (31 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> nunca lo hubo pero se hacen pasar por izquierda como en Hispanistan, el pzoe es igual, en todos lados. La izquierda real ya lleva tiempo desaparecida



PESOE de Suresnes un partido montado con el dinero de nazis, encabezados por Karl Flitz, hijo del nazi condenado en Nuremberg, Friedich Flick


----------



## BananeroGrone (31 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Objetivos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Kharkiv están siendo desnazificados.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1007366




Aun en eso? que fracaso el ejercito Ruso.


----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2022)

En cuanto a la situación cerca de Kiev.

1. Los combates continúan cerca de Irpin, y las AFU afirman haber podido expulsar a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas de la ciudad.
2. Gostomel, Bucha y Vorzel dependen de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.
3. En cuanto a los nuevos planes de las AFU, el Mi6 y el Pentágono se muestran confusos, afirmando que las AFU se están reagrupando o trasladando toda su agrupación a la dirección Kharkiv-Izyum y preparándose para la retirada.
4. En los combates de ayer, los almacenes de alimentos cercanos a Kiev sufrieron graves daños. Los ucranianos afirman que no fueron alcanzados por accidente sino a propósito.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38428


----------



## giovachapin (31 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *El primer ministro eslovaco, Eduard Heger, permitió la compra de gas ruso por rublos*



Ya el primero que se dobla por la esquina


----------



## Fígaro (31 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Más ruskis que estaban de turismo por Ucrania, tal vez camino de los balnearios del mar negro, cazados por los malvados ucras. Los ruskis son tan valientes que dejan sus bajas atrás para que los malvados ucras hagan propaganda de guerra con esta catástrofe ruski que está siendo la guerra de Ucrania.
> 
> En el fondo tal vez hagan una labor social para que las familias de los caídos puedan identificar a sus familiares muertos y saber que han caído en el país vecino, pero en el caso de algunos que salen en el siguiente vídeo no creo que sirva de mucho.




Joder, para no estar en la Guerra, parecen un poco perjudicados.


----------



## Tierra Azul (31 Mar 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> PESOE de Suresnes un partido montado con el dinero de nazis, encabezados por Karl Flitz, hijo del nazi condenado en Nuremberg, Friedich Flick



correcto.....te dejo mis thanks


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

Traducción automática:

Nuevo esquema de pago de gas en rublos. Cómo funciona:

▪ El decreto presidencial sobre el nuevo orden se refiere a los contratos de Gazprom para entregas a países hostiles o empresas de dichos países.

▪ Éstos deben abrir dos cuentas en Gazprombank: extranjero y rublos. Los compradores europeos acreditarán moneda extranjera en una y transferirán rublos a Gazprom desde la otra

▪ Después de recibir el ingreso, el banco la convertirá en la Bolsa de Moscú y acreditará los rublos en la cuenta del extranjero, y desde aquí irá el pago a Gazprom

▪ El esquema excluirá el bloqueo de nuevos ingresos de gas en euros o dólares, lo que podría esperarse bajo el procedimiento de pago anterior: "algunos políticos en Occidente están hablando de esto, y lo están hablando públicamente".


----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2022)

FOTO DEL SEGUNDO SUPERVIVIENTE⚡

Oficial de la GUR, señal de llamada "Belmak"

t.me/boris_rozhin/38427


----------



## capitán almeida (31 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Joder, para no estar en la Guerra, parecen un poco perjudicados.



Pa seriamente perjudicados tus putitas nancys en Mariupol circunpanchito


----------



## giovachapin (31 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Una delegación ucraniana llegó a Washington esta semana para solicitar apoyo militar adicional, informa CNN.
> 
> Esto es algo de lo que pide Kyiv (hay 17 artículos en la lista):
> 
> ...



Jajaja solo eso quieren los señoritos, al paso que vamos agradecidos deberian de estar si los dejan con vida viviendo en una isla soleada.


----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2022)

Hoy, el 31 de marzo, durante el servicio de combate en la dirección de Mariupol, el sistema SAM de la 5ª Brigada, el sargento junior Tarasyuk y el soldado Ryumin, bajo el mando del comandante del pelotón, el teniente senior Sviridenko, destruyeron dos helicópteros MI-8 enemigos que se movían a una altitud extremadamente baja con el fuego preciso de los SAM Stinger capturados

Como resultado de las hábiles acciones de nuestros defensores, las pérdidas de los nacionalistas ascendieron a 40 personas muertas, dos personas fueron hechas prisioneras

t.me/boris_rozhin/38426


----------



## INE (31 Mar 2022)

Los otaneros mejor no miréis la cotización EUR/RUB que ya está por debajo de 90. No sé a dónde vamos a llegar.

PD: Ojo que con la revalorización del Rublo el precio del gramo en el mercado del oro ya está a 5077 rublos/gramo, a nada de los 
5000 rublos que el Banco Central de Rusia paga por gramo de oro.


----------



## Erebus. (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (31 Mar 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Coño pues la de los rusos e iranies en Siria, no le lees los hilos al bacterio?



ah ese, lo llamo herr doktorr, esa mierda hilo....diomio que risas me llevé con su bola de cristal fallida, gracias por recordarmelo
Pd: @Profesor Bacterio por cierto como va la debacle sirio-iranita en el 2022? Assad sigue ahi tontin


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> tus muertos mejor, que no hablan que te den por culo hijo puta



Que te vayas a la puta mierda......rata de cloaca....chupapollas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

Se han conocido los nombres de los militares de la RPD que destruyeron dos helicópteros Mi-8 de los cuatro que evacuaron parcialmente a los oficiales de alto rango de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y el Regimiento Nacional Azov con los Stingers capturados.

Los helicópteros fueron derribados sobre Rybatsky al suroeste de Mariupol y entraron por la ruta de Zaporozhye.

Desafortunadamente, no se habla de ninguna defensa aérea saturada en esa área. Especialmente en relación con la aviación del ejército: específicamente, este enlace se realizó a altitudes extremadamente bajas fuera de la zona de la cobertura del radar.
#Mariupol #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## pirivi-parava (31 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *El primer ministro eslovaco, Eduard Heger, permitió la compra de gas ruso por rublos*



¿¿


----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2022)

A juzgar por el testimonio del prisionero, 2 helicópteros con carga salieron de Mariupol. 2 fueron derribados. Había entre 15 y 16 personas en cada una de las 4. Despegaron del puerto de Mariupol.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38420


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

Muchos rusos, aunque no deseen el regreso de la Unión Soviética en ninguna de sus formas, siguen sintiendo que se les ha robado el respeto, el sentido de la grandeza nacional. De repente, llega uno de ellos y dice: Voy a restaurar nuestra grandeza.

De allí ese apoyo.


----------



## Erebus. (31 Mar 2022)

Buen rastro de chatarra están dejando.


----------



## Tierra Azul (31 Mar 2022)

Spoiler: mira rejon.....






rejon dijo:


> Que te vayas a la puta mierda......rata de cloaca....chupapollas.



Para ti:


----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2022)

¡URGENTE! ¡EXCLUSIVO! PRIMERAS IMÁGENES DE LOS SUPERVIVIENTES DEL HELICÓPTERO DE LAS FUERZAS ARMADAS UCRANIANAS DERRIBADO CERCA DE MARIUPOL⚡

Como todo el mundo sabe, hoy la defensa aérea de la DNR ha destruido un helicóptero de las AFU cerca de Mariupol con un trofeo de aguijón. Fui uno de los primeros en ver a los combatientes supervivientes en persona. El primero de ellos era un miembro del Frente Nacional de Azov con el indicativo "Odessit".

Vea todos los detalles en el vídeo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38419


----------



## kelden (31 Mar 2022)

Joer .... pues si llegan a estar animaos ....


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

Uno de los dos afortunados supervivientes. Oficial de la Dirección General de Inteligencia con el distintivo de llamada "Belmak".

@anna_noticias


----------



## Pepejosé (31 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Que pillen a soldados Britanicos y Useños es una acto sumamente grave paso a una posible guerra.




Pues a este lo han pillao con el carrito del helao.


----------



## Erebus. (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (31 Mar 2022)

*Draghi: “Los europeos seguirán pagando el gas en euros y no en rublos”









Draghi: “Los europeos seguirán pagando el gas en euros y no en rublos”


El primer ministro italiano afirma, tras hablar una hora con el presidente ruso, que el suministro está garantizado, pero que debe fijarse un techo de precio para dejar de financiar la guerra




elpais.com




*

Este asesino merece un escarmiento.

*Draghi: quien no se vacune se queda “fuera de la sociedad”*

*Al gobierno italiano no electo del primer ministro Mario Draghi no le basta ya con prohibir que puedan ganarse la vida los ciudadanos que se niegan a someterse a una terapia experimental que no impide la transmisión y que, al decir de los expertos, quedará obsoleta ante la variante Ómicron: ahora acaba de presentar un ‘supergreen pass’ que hará la vida imposible a los italianos renuentes.*















Draghi: quien no se vacune se queda “fuera de la sociedad”


Al gobierno italiano de Mario Draghi no le basta ya con prohibir que puedan ganarse la vida los que se niegan a someterse a una terapia experimental.




infovaticana.com






*NI OLVIDO, NI PERDÓN.*


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

Al final la lista abultada que dan los ucranianos de soldados rusos muertos al final no lo va a ser tanto, porque todos los que estén acampados o haciendo trincheras en Chernóbil están muertos, sin más. 

Recuerdo un par de documentales donde medían la cantidad de radiación fuera de la carretera y los números eran muerte mortal.


----------



## capitán almeida (31 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Muchos rusos, aunque no deseen el regreso de la Unión Soviética en ninguna de sus formas, siguen sintiendo que se les ha robado el respeto, el sentido de la grandeza nacional. De repente, llega uno de ellos y dice: Voy a restaurar nuestra grandeza.
> 
> De allí ese apoyo.


----------



## Bartleby (31 Mar 2022)

La India y Rusia concretaron un mecanismo para facilitar las transacciones de importación y exportación que sustituiría al sistema SWIFT que se sumó a las sanciones de Estados Unidos, informó el periódico ‘Economics Times’. 









La India y Rusia crean un sistema de pago alternativo al SWIFT







www.radiocaribe.icrt.cu


----------



## Impresionante (31 Mar 2022)

Mássmierdas at work

. New York Post acusa a Rusia de atacar ciudades en Ucrania mostrando imágenes de un bombardeo que en realidad perpetró el Ejército de Kiev en Donetsk


----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2022)

Más detalles interesantes del testimonio del oficial de la GUR capturado.

1. Despegaron de un aeródromo en Dnipropetrovsk.
2. Había 4 Mi-8 NSU bajo la cobertura de 1 Mi-24.
3. Aterrizó en el puerto de Mariupol.
4. En Mariupol descargaron presumiblemente munición.
5. Luego cargaron a los heridos.
6. Su helicóptero fue alcanzado por 2 Stingers, el primero cayó en una trampa, el segundo destruyó el vehículo que cayó desde 7 metros.
7. Sobrevivió porque estaba sentado en la puerta detrás de la ametralladora.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38436


----------



## capitán almeida (31 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Al final la lista abultada que dan los ucranianos de soldados rusos muertos al final no lo va a ser tanto, porque todos los que estén acampados o haciendo trincheras en Chernóbil están muertos, sin más.
> 
> Recuerdo un par de documentales donde medían la cantidad de radiación fuera de la carretera y los números eran muerte mortal.


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Spoiler: mira rejon.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coño el mojon de tu puta madre...rata de cloaca...


----------



## Simo Hayha (31 Mar 2022)

Y todo lo que ahora postea la piara de holgazanes ya no es más que la misma basura de siempre. Tontadas que en nada reflejan la realidad de esta guerra; dibujitos, tweets de personas que no las conoce ni su puta madre, y magufadas de las paranoias que atormentan su enferma cabecita.


----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2022)

De los helicópteros. En 2 días, según los datos oficiales, fueron derribados 3 helicópteros.

30 de marzo - 1 helicóptero Mi-8 (declaración oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa), queda 1 más
31 de marzo - 2 helicópteros Mi-8 (declaración oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de la RPD), 2 Mi-8 y 1 Mi-24 dejados

t.me/boris_rozhin/38437


----------



## Tierra Azul (31 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Coño el mojon de tu puta madre...rata de cloaca...



tus muertos como están, bien? menudo cabronazo estas hecho echando mierda otanica
toma: para ti cabronazo.








Moscú: Todos los objetivos en dirección a Kiev y Chernígov han sido cumplidos por las fuerzas rusas - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Moscú, 31 mar (SANA) Las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia cumplieron los objetivos básicos en dirección a Ki




sana.sy


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

El secretario general de la OTAN, Stoltenberg, afirmó que *la Alianza no dejará de proporcionar armas a Ucrania y continuará con esta ayuda mientras sea necesario.*

UN.


----------



## Azrael_II (31 Mar 2022)

boogie boom dijo:


> Qué COJONES tiene este chaval. Al final se lo van a cepillar. Eso sí, sería un martir excepcional si aguantara un tiempo por ahí...



Donde está? Que ha pasado


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> tus muertos como están, bien? menudo cabronazo estas hecho echando mierda otanica
> toma: para ti cabronazo.
> 
> 
> ...



Yo creo que no eres aún consciente de que eres un hijodelagrandísimaputa…….rata de cloaca....


----------



## Bartleby (31 Mar 2022)

Ayer los medios anunciaban que Putin permitía a países europeos pagar el gas en euros. Hoy dicen que se cortará el gas a quien no pague en rublos. Esto da mucha credibilidad a los medios que nos "informan"

Ayer








Alemania asegura que Putin permitirá a los países europeos pagar el gas en euros


Un portavoz del Gobierno alemán afirmó que el presidente ruso ha informado al canciller alemán de que los países europeos podrán seguir pagando el gas ruso en euros




www.elconfidencial.com





Hoy








Putin cortará el gas a partir de mañana a los países que no paguen en rublos


El presidente de Rusia advierte que suspenderá los contratos de suministro de gas si los países no amistosos no pagan el combustible en rublos y no abren una cuenta en la moneda nacional rusa en Gazprombank




www.vozpopuli.com





Mañana
¿...?


----------



## Impresionante (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (31 Mar 2022)

Les están dando una paliza y según los medios traidores y manipuladores nos venden que no avanzan. *Vakuñar, vakuñar y vakuñar.*


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

*Reino Unido y sus aliados enviarán más ayuda militar a Ucrania.*
Reino Unido y sus aliados han acordado enviar más armas letales a Ucrania para ayudarla a defenderse de la invasión de Rusia, según ha dicho este jueves el ministro de Defensa británico, Ben Wallace.

"Habrá más ayuda letal para Ucrania. Varios países se han presentado con nuevas ideas o, de hecho, con más promesas de dinero", ha explicado Wallace a los periodistas después de recibir a más de 30 socios internacionales en una conferencia.* Ha precisado que la nueva ayuda militar incluye artillería de mayor alcance, municiones y más armas antiaéreas*.


----------



## Elimina (31 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Coño el mojon de tu puta madre...rata de cloaca...



Lo más triste es parecer un programa, y no serlo. Pobre inútil.


----------



## Guaguei (31 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Estados Unidos liberará 1 millón de barriles de petróleo diarios de la reserva estratégica durante seis meses, dijo la Casa Blanca.
> 
> t.me/ntvnews/93458



ahora se ve por que esta el mundo como esta de revuelto, y tantas prisas por que pase algo o cambie algo, y tanta climatitis y coche electrico
estan pelaos, esta la cosa realmente mal, estan secos secos
Y tanta gana de despoblacion de occidente
Y eso pinta mal, la desesperacion les puede llevar a cosas muy malas


----------



## Tierra Azul (31 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Yo creo que no eres aún consciente de que eres un hijodelagrandísimaputa…….rata de cloaca....



y tú tampoco muerto de hambre, que te den por culo siorata


----------



## Cui Bono (31 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Más ruskis que estaban de turismo por Ucrania, tal vez camino de los balnearios del mar negro, cazados por los malvados ucras. Los ruskis son tan valientes que dejan sus bajas atrás para que los malvados ucras hagan propaganda de guerra con esta catástrofe ruski que está siendo la guerra de Ucrania.
> 
> En el fondo tal vez hagan una labor social para que las familias de los caídos puedan identificar a sus familiares muertos y saber que han caído en el país vecino, pero en el caso de algunos que salen en el siguiente vídeo no creo que sirva de mucho.



Ufff, que mal cuerpo se me ha puesto. A ver si me animo con unos momentos musicales.


----------



## Fígaro (31 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El secretario general de la OTAN, Stoltenberg, afirmó que *la Alianza no dejará de proporcionar armas a Ucrania y continuará con esta ayuda mientras sea necesario.*
> 
> UN.




Eso se llama emplear nuestros impuestos en cosas justas y razonables.

Espero que no escatimemos, estas cosas son inversiones a largo plazo, más vale dejar a la cucaracha bien remuerta.


----------



## Impresionante (31 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Ayer los medios anunciaban que Putin permitía a países europeos pagar el gas en euros. Hoy dicen que se cortará el gas a quien no pague en rublos. Esto da mucha credibilidad a los medios que nos "informan"
> 
> Ayer
> 
> ...



Mañana no sé, pero sí

MOSCÚ, 31 de marzo. /TASS/. Si los compradores de gas de estados hostiles se niegan a pagar el gas en rublos, Rusia lo verá como un incumplimiento de contrato, dijo el presidente Vladimir Putin en la reunión sobre la situación en el sector de la aviación.

"Si no se realizan tales pagos [en rublos], consideraremos que esto es un incumplimiento de los compromisos de los compradores con todas las implicaciones subsiguientes", dijo Putin.

Putin firmó hoy el decreto que estipula la aceptación de los pagos de gas en rublos.



https://tass.com/economy/1430513


----------



## Cicciolino (31 Mar 2022)

¿Han metido ya gol, súcnors?


----------



## NEKRO (31 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Que eso de capacidad libre?



Significa que en España tenemos gasificadoras de sobra, pero no hay gaseoducto que pueda llevarlo hasta Alemania.


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Lo más triste es parecer un programa, y no serlo. Pobre inútil.



Que vas a esperar de ese japuta..


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (31 Mar 2022)

Madre mía, uno no da abasto con tanto material desde tantos flancos distintos. Aquí una charla reciente e interesante de Rafael Poch.

*Mundo multipolar y guerra en Ucrania, con Rafael Poch de Feliu*


Spoiler


----------



## Arraki (31 Mar 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Este hilo ya empieza a aburrir. rusia es una mierda pinchá en un palo, eso ya no lo niega nadie excepto cuatro enfermos morales que defecan en este hilo. No puede ni controlar una pequeña parte de Ucrania y se va a enfrentar a la OTAN, estamos tontos o qué?



Se nota que la carroña está muy cara y los buitres no tienen con que alimentarse y abandonan el hilo.


----------



## mazuste (31 Mar 2022)

¿Se le ordenó a Biden "apretar el botón" pero no se atrevió a cumplirlo?
Este puede ser el principio del fin de la dinastía Biden.

 Los fiscales federales abren una investigación sobre la granja de dinero en efectivo de Hunter Biden en Ucrania, Kazajistán y China


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> y tú tampoco muerto de hambre, que te den por culo siorata



Te crees mierda y no llegas ni a pedo……rata inmunda.


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

*Más detalles interesantes del testimonio de un oficial GUR capturado.*

1. Despegaron del aeródromo de Dnepropetrovsk.
2. Había 4 Mi-8 NGU escoltados por 1 Mi-24.
3. Aterrizaron en el puerto de Mariupol.
4. Presuntamente descargaron municiones en Mariupol.
5. Luego cargaron a los heridos.
6. 2 misiles Stingers atacaron su helicóptero, el primero fue desviado por un señuelo, el segundo dañó al helicóptero que cayó desde unos 7 metros.
7. Sobrevivió porque estaba sentado en la puerta junto con una ametralladora.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (31 Mar 2022)

*Este valiente nos informa de lo que no hacen los medios. BLOQUE DE VIVIENDAS BOMBARDEADO por el ejercito Ucraniano

*


Rubén Gisbert

Se ha ganado nuestro respeto.


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

Según la otan se están reorganizando… vamos que de retirada nada


----------



## Tierra Azul (31 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Te crees mierda y no llegas ni a pedo……rata inmunda.



Tus lagrimones nazis mi gozo, esta noche no ceno:


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (31 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Veamos nuevo croma:
> 
> 50"
> Ver archivo adjunto 1007210
> ...



No me entero, que indica el paso de una foto a otra?


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

*Sesión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa ruso Igor Konashenkov a partir de las 19.00 horas del 31 de marzo de 2022*

▪ Unidades de las tropas de la República Popular de Luhansk continúan las operaciones ofensivas en las afueras de SEVERODONETSK, avanzando 2 kilómetros de profundidad en la defensa de la 57ª brigada de infantería motorizada en este día. Más de 40 personas del personal de la brigada ucraniana, tres vehículos de combate de infantería, tres vehículos para diversos fines y dos depósitos de municiones y armas de artillería fueron destruidos.

▪La agrupación de tropas de la República Popular de Donetsk, continuando la ofensiva, estableció control sobre parte del asentamiento NOVOBAKHMUTOVKA. Está luchando con unidades de la 25.ª Brigada Aerotransportada de Ucrania en las afueras del asentamiento NOVOSELOVKA VTORAYA. Más de 50 nacionalistas, un tanque, cuatro vehículos de combate de infantería, un depósito de municiones de campaña, así como un convoy de cinco camiones cisterna fueron destruidos durante este día.

▪ Durante el día, aeronaves operacionales-tácticas atacaron 28 instalaciones militares de Ucrania.

Entre ellos: cuatro puestos de mando, tres depósitos de municiones y armas de artillería, cuatro depósitos de combustible y 6 áreas de concentración de equipo militar ucraniano.

▪ La defensa aérea de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas derribó un helicóptero Mi-24 ucraniano en el aire a 30 kilómetros al oeste de la ciudad de IZYUM, así como 4 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos en las áreas de TAMARINO, LYSICHANSK y VOLNOVAHA.

▪ En la mañana del 31 de marzo, el régimen de Kiev intentó evacuar la ciudad de MARIUPOL por medio de dos helicópteros Mi-8 el estado mayor de mando del regimiento Azov de nacionalistas ucranianos.

La milicia popular de la República de Donetsk usando el complejo estadounidense capturado "Stinger", derribó un helicóptero ucraniano Mi-8 que se estrelló cerca de la aldea de RYBATSKOE.

El segundo Mi-8 ucraniano resultó dañado por el impacto de un misil, se dirigió hacia el mar pero se estrelló a 20 kilómetros de la costa.

▪ En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, 124 aeronaves y 80 helicópteros, 345 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 1.826 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 195 lanzacohetes múltiples, 766 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros, así como 1.704 fuerzas especiales militares los vehículos han sido destruidos tecnología.
#Rusia Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

¿QUIEN VA GANANDO LA GUERRA?

Artículo en la vanguardia con las opiniones de expertos inteRnacionales

No hay paz. Ni vencedor. Ni vencido. Aún. Unos creen que la guerra en Ucrania la gana Ucrania. Que Rusia está estancada. Que las numerosas bajas del Ejército ruso –Moscú admite unas 1.500, Kyiv habla de más de 15.000– lo atestiguan. Pero a la par Vladímir Putin domina una relevante porción del territorio ucraniano. Que poco a poco va a más. Que es tangible. Que se respalda en una clara diferencia entre ejércitos a favor de Moscú siempre sobre el papel.

Y así, la duda: ¿más allá de la propaganda de unos u otros quién va ganando?

Responden algunos de los más relevantes especialistas en estrategia militar y de defensa de España, Francia, Italia, Bélgica y Francia en la UE; desde Londres con una perspectiva china; desde Moscú, consultado un exmilitar soviético, no fue posible recibir la respuesta. Todos ellos citan los escenarios que, de una u otra forma, son claves en el conflicto.

*“Rusia no gana y Ucrania puede ser su Vietnam”*
Harlan Ullman, especialista del Atlantic Council, exoficial de EE.UU. y autor de su doctrina del ‘shock y pavor’
“¿Rusia pierde la guerra? No la está ganando. Hay diferencia. Los rusos infravaloraron a Ucrania y sobrestimaron sus fuerzas por ejemplo en su entrada por el norte del país, que esperaban con poca resistencia. No han podido lograr sus objetivos principales, a pesar de su control de partes del territorio y por eso la campaña de terror contra la población. También por las muchas bajas entre sus filas. Aunque, ahora mismo, no tiene sentido saber quién gana sino cuánto tiempo puede aguantar esta situación. Ucrania puede ser el Vietnam de Rusia. Depende de Putin, de cómo actúe y de cómo reaccionen los rusos. Si usa armas químicas quedará como un paria; sería una catástrofe. Y en caso de las nucleares, usarlas, por su destrucción, radiación, etc., mataría también a los rusos.

”Por lo demás los países que inician las guerras las pierden. Pasó en la Primera Guerra Mundial, en la Segunda, en Vietnam, Irak… Quizá la única que no, al quedar dividida, fue Corea”.


*“Rusia gana. Ucrania va camino de ser dividida”*
Francisco Gan Pampols, teniente general en la reserva del Ejército español
“La guerra es un conjunto de batallas, ofensivas y defensivas, que persiguen imponer la voluntad propia sobre el otro, alcanzando los fines políticos que se determinaron en su inicio. Y en este sentido, Rusia es por el momento la ganadora del enfrentamiento convencional entre ejércitos, porque, sin haber alcanzado sus objetivos finales, y a pesar de severos contratiempos en el desarrollo de su planeamiento inicial, está consiguiendo sus fines en el Donbass, en la costa del mar de Azov (Mariúpol), a lo largo del cauce del Dniéper entre la costa y Dnipró, en el cerco de Mikolaiev, y en la orientación hacia Odesa, cerrando así la salida al mar Negro ucraniana. Muy lentamente completan el cerco de Kyiv y tiene ya cercada Járkiv.

”Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas han sufrido un severo desgaste independientemente de lo extraordinariamente bien que están combatiendo, su moral y resiliencia. Han sufrido la pérdida de instalaciones críticas y de materiales principales y se ha degradado notablemente su sistema de mando y control. Salvo cambio insospechado, serán aniquiladas si persisten en su actitud de defensa a ultranza. Ahí acabaría el combate convencional, luego vendría el combate irregular, que pondría en gravísimos aprietos a un ejército que pretendiera mantener el control del territorio con una población hostil y belicosa en su contra. Sería una sangría humana, una ruina económica, y un descrédito internacional y permanente.

”Ucrania va camino de ser un territorio dividido a lo largo del río Dniéper, empobrecido por la pérdida de territorios y recursos y con una supervivencia comprometida por la pérdida de energía de origen nuclear (la central de Zaporiyia proveía el 20% del total del suministro eléctrico) y de otro tipo (el proveedor de gas y petróleo era Rusia)”.

*“No hay ganador”*
Sven Biscop, director de programa del Real Instituto Egmont, asociado al ministerio de Exteriores belga
“Es una pregunta compleja, pero en términos militares Rusia ciertamente no está ‘ganando’ en la medida que esperaba –y esperaba aún menos las duras sanciones económicas y el aislamiento diplomático al que ha sido sometida. Sin embargo ha conquistado partes clave del territorio ucraniano, en particular la conexión terrestre entre el Donbass y Crimea. También en términos militares Ucrania no está ‘perdiendo’, y de hecho se mantiene firme aunque esto requiere una movilización casi total del Estado y la sociedad y cuando Rusia decida que ha conquistado suficiente territorio y detenga las operaciones ofensivas, Kyiv no tendrá el poder militar para contraatacar y expulsar a los rusos.

”La conclusión más probable es que o vemos una paz negociada o la guerra terminará en punto muerto militar. El punto muerto, de hecho, significa que no hay un ‘ganador’ claro”.


*“¿200.000 hombres controlando 40 millones?”*
Pascal Boniface, director en el Instituto de Relaciones Internacionales y Estratégicas de París
“Rusia no podrá ganar la guerra, porque incluso si lograra conquistar militarmente Kyiv, no podría ocuparla de forma permanente.

”Hoy se puede conquistar un territorio, pero no un pueblo. Ya es un primer fracaso para Putin no haber triunfado en una guerra relámpago que le hubiera asegurado una victoria rápida. Nos damos cuenta así de que el Ejército ruso no es una apisonadora. Putin había sobreestimado sus capacidades, y sobre todo subestimado las capacidades de resistencia de los ucranianos.

”Las intervenciones militares del siglo XXI externas dirigidas a controlar un territorio (Afganistán, Irak y en cierto modo Malí) han sido todas un fracaso. Es difícil ver cómo podría ser de otra manera para Rusia en Ucrania. Los ejércitos de liberación aparecen rápidamente como ejércitos de ocupación y suscitan una resistencia muy fuerte, y desde el principio los rusos fueron vistos como agresores por los ucranianos. Cuando la Unión Soviética intervino en Checoslovaquia en 1968, desplegó a 500.000 soldados y no hubo resistencia armada checoslovaca. Es difícil ver cómo con 150.000 o 200.000 hombres Rusia podría controlar un país de 40 millones de habitantes.

”La pregunta, por tanto, no es si Rusia debe retirarse de Ucrania, sino cuándo, aunque pueda llegar a conservar un dominio territorial en el Donbass o incluso entre Crimea y el Donbass”.


*“Rusia puede ganar y perder”*
Andrea Margelletti, presidente del Centro de Estudios Internacionales de Roma y consejero para el ministerio de Defensa italiano
“En primer lugar necesitamos reflexionar sobre qué significa la ‘victoria’. Rusia puede ganar todas las batallas y alcanzar los objetivos que se propone, el reconocimiento de Crimea y de las Repúblicas Populares del Donbass y la neutralidad de Ucrania, pero perder la guerra a nivel estratégico por el impacto a largo plazo de las sanciones y la ruptura con Europa. Además, si tarde o temprano Ucrania entra en la Unión Europea, esto podría desencadenar un contagio democrático en Rusia, la verdadera pesadilla del liderazgo de Putin. 

”Al contrario Ucrania puede perder todas las batallas y tal vez incluso una parte de su territorio pero puede ganar la guerra por su proximidad a la UE y desapego definitivo del imperialismo ruso y lo que representa”.


“China podría haber ganado”
Steven Tsang, académico de Hong Kong y director del China Institute, Escuela de Estudios Orientales de Londres (SOAS)
“No hay ganador en la invasión rusa de Ucrania ya que hace del mundo un lugar mucho más peligroso y desencadena fuerzas que lo empobrecen y expone a los más pobres al hambre. China podría haber sido un ganador si hubiera jugado un papel proactivo para alcanzar la paz, pero su negativa a hacerlo se basa en la prioridad de Xi Jinping de ayudar a un compañero autócrata y proteger el autoritarismo. Y así, su apoyo a Putin activa las alarmas en las capitales occidentales sobre sus intenciones en el largo plazo.

”Si realmente hay que elegir un ‘ganador’ tendría que ser la OTAN, porque esta guerra ha revitalizado la alianza y le ha dado un nuevo enfoque y propósito”.


----------



## Dula (31 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Tus lagrimones nazis mi gozo, esta noche no ceno:



Hay que ser muy miserable para gozar con esas imágenes.


----------



## El-Mano (31 Mar 2022)

Por si no esta puesto, el tema de los helicopteros, podeis poner los subtitulos automáticos en español.


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

Llamativo que todos hablan de escenarios ambiguos y poco categóricos salvo el español, que coincide al 100% con el nuevo relato ruso. De verdad que necesitamos una intervención económica y política a fondo.


----------



## Tierra Azul (31 Mar 2022)

Dula dijo:


> Hay que ser muy miserable para gozar con esas imágenes.



Yo me limito a hacer exactamente lo que vosotros haceis con lo muertos del lado contrario, no te gusta? deja de postear fotos sin censurar de muertos rusos o del donbass. Que te den por culo


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

Dula dijo:


> Hay que ser muy miserable para gozar con esas imágenes.



Que vas a esperar de ese japuta.


----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2022)

En cuanto a la lucha en Novobakhmutovka.
Después de capturar Verkhnetoretskoye (los combates por ella duraron 5 días contra la 25ª División), nuestras tropas atacaron hacia Novoselka-2, Troitskoye y Novoselovka (con posterior avance hacia Nueva York) y hacia Novobakhmutovka. La captura de Novobakhmutovka permitirá el acceso a la principal carretera de cohetes del enemigo y perturbará la cohesión de las defensas de las AFU en esta dirección.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38444


----------



## Tierra Azul (31 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Que vas a esperar de ese japuta.



darte por culo por cada vez que posteas mierda con noticias jodientes, cabronazo


----------



## Argentium (31 Mar 2022)

¿? ¿? 

*Rosatom: los rusos devuelven el control de Chernobyl – ABC*
19:00 || 31/03/2022


----------



## Guaguei (31 Mar 2022)

jojojo siguen consumiendo sus propias peliculas, esto puede haber sido bueno en muchas circustancias pasadas, pero ahora mismo se ha pasado de rosca, esta completamente desviado de la realidad y no tiene el mas minimo efecto en la realidad


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> darte por culo por cada vez que posteas mierda con noticias jodientes, cabronazo



Eres el hijo subnormal que podrían engendrar ZP Y Falconeti en una noche de alcohol. …rata de cloaca


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

Vale. Ahora se entiende mejor.

Sobre la venta de gas ruso por rublos

Como era de esperar, el Decreto Presidencial publicado hoy que explica exactamente cómo vender y pagar el gas ruso.

⚠ La tarea, en primer lugar, era transferir todos los activos rusos de las zonas de control americanas y europeas a la zona rusa. Existe la necesidad de transferir transacciones financieras a la jurisdicción rusa para eliminar los riesgos de interrupción de pagos y bloqueo de cuentas rusas.

Eso es exactamente lo que se hizo.

Para los europeos, por supuesto, participar en el intercambio de euros por rublos es técnicamente incomprensible, difícil e indeseable. Por lo tanto, se les ofreció una opción: abren una cuenta en Gazprombank, los pagos se reciben en moneda extranjera, entonces se convertirán al tipo de cambio de Moscú en rublos y se transferirán a las cuentas de las contrapartes en el mismo Gazprombank. Desde allí se usarán como pago

Es decir, la parte rusa garantiza que Gazprom recibirá dinero. Y este es un punto fundamental.

El esquema al que los mismos estadounidenses empujaron a los europeos fue el siguiente: el dinero va a las cuentas de Gazprom en Europa y en consecuencia se bloquea allí. Y esto se repite sin cesar hasta que cese la operación militar especial. Una trampa financiera sin complicaciones.

Un sistema de pago alternativo se está gestando ahora. Esto no es de ninguna manera un incumplimiento de los contratos existentes. Esta es una forma de adaptarse a la presión sin precedentes que enfrenta Rusia.
#Rusia #economía
@rybar con @econopocalypse


----------



## Seronoser (31 Mar 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> EEUU gana en el negocio de la venta de energía, pero es una victoria pírrica ya que con las sanciones inicio el proceso de desdolarización del comercio internacional y a partir de ese momento el fin de su hegemonía a mediano plazo ya que sin el impuesto del "dólar", es imposible financiar su aparato tecnológico y militar.



Qué venta de energía exactamente?
USA no tiene prácticamente excedentes ni de gas, ni de petróleo.
De hecho su acuerdo con la UE dice que le ayudará a la UE a conseguir más gas...de Asia.


----------



## NEKRO (31 Mar 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> ...O que salga Argelia con que nos vende su gas en rublos...



Argelia y Rusia en rublos y Arabia Saudi en yuanes y EEUU al guano en dos años.


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## mazuste (31 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> A juzgar por el testimonio del prisionero, 2 helicópteros con carga salieron de Mariupol. 2 fueron derribados. Había entre 15 y 16 personas en cada una de las 4. Despegaron del puerto de Mariupol.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/38420



Alrededor de 40 muertos en los dos hellos, con el jefe adjunto de Azov entre los identificados,
puede significar que han decapitado a las fuerzas encastilladas en la acería...
Amanecerá y veremos.


----------



## bigmaller (31 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Alrededor de 40 muertos en los dos hellos, con el jefe adjunto de Azov entre los identificados,
> puede significar que han decapitado a las fuerzas encastilladas en la acería...
> Amanecerá y veremos.



Se han escapado dos. Una Pena.


----------



## Tierra Azul (31 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Eres el hijo subnormal que podrían engendrar ZP Y Falconeti en una noche de alcohol. …rata de cloaca



Dame mas lagrimones tuyo, tu sufrimiento es mi gozo, sigue asi:


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Guaguei (31 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Ayer los medios anunciaban que Putin permitía a países europeos pagar el gas en euros. Hoy dicen que se cortará el gas a quien no pague en rublos. Esto da mucha credibilidad a los medios que nos "informan"
> 
> Ayer
> 
> ...



no pueden cambiar la realidad, necesitan mas tiempo, meses repitiendo las mismas mentiras diariamente


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

Bair Rinchinov, miembro de la 5ta Brigada de Tanques de la Guardia Separada de Tatsin, salvó al comandante herido a costa de su vida. Murió el 28 de febrero en Ucrania, cumpliendo su deber militar.
Póstumamente fue condecorado con la Orden del Valor.


----------



## NEKRO (31 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Los cagaplayas harán los guiños que quieras, pero no se van a cantear mucho, saben demasiado lo que es ser parias...en cuanto les tiremos un par de veces de las orejas irán por donde les digamos. As usual y por la cuenta que les trae.



¿Quién les va a tirar de las orejas?, ahora que Rusia, China, India y Paquistan se estan haciendo amigos, los EEUU y la UE como mucho a ladrar un poco, pero poco que allí ya se ha perdido la influencia y el control.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Evangelion (31 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Más detalles interesantes del testimonio de un oficial GUR capturado.*
> 
> 1. Despegaron del aeródromo de Dnepropetrovsk.
> 2. Había 4 Mi-8 NGU escoltados por 1 Mi-24.
> ...



Osea me quedo con que de todo el arsenal ruso que es inmenso, lo mejor que tienen para derribar helicópteros son armas "otanicas" capturadas. Lo cual habla excelencias del material ruso. Excelencias.


----------



## aserejee (31 Mar 2022)

boogie boom dijo:


> Qué COJONES tiene este chaval. Al final se lo van a cepillar. Eso sí, sería un martir excepcional si aguantara un tiempo por ahí...



de inglés va justito, gracias, yo he compartido el video.


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (31 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Se han escapado dos. Una Pena.



¿Como es posible que sea mas fácil derribar misiles que helicópteros?


----------



## cryfar74 (31 Mar 2022)

Pues si usaron 4 helicopteros en total y derribaron 2, pues yo lo veo un éxito para los Ucros, un 50% es mas que un 0% si se hubieran quedado alli.

Sobre la idea que los dejaron aterrizar para despues tirarlos visto lo visto no creo fuera así, mas si cabe si usaron manpads portátiles y no un sistema antiaereo monotorizado por radar.

Habra que ver como evoluciona la informacion y que pueden aportar esos supervivientes.


----------



## JAGGER (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

En cuanto a los combates en Novobakhmutovka.
Después de la captura de Verkhnetoretsky (las batallas continuaron durante 5 días contra la brigada 25), nuestras tropas atacaron en dirección a Novoselka-2, Troitsky y Novoselovka (con un mayor avance hacia Nueva York) y Novobakhmutovka. La captura de Novobakhmutovka permitirá llegar a la carretera principal del enemigo e interrumpir la conectividad de la defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en esta dirección.


----------



## Tierra Azul (31 Mar 2022)

para los sioratas del forillo con @rejon a la cabeza, sigue llorando mi amor mira a las nenazas cabizcajas desfilando:


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

Más material ruso capturado en la región de Chernihiv.


----------



## dedalo00 (31 Mar 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Ahora se puede tejer un nudo extremadamente interesante alrededor de Mariupol.
> 
> Uno: en los últimos días, los ucranianos han realizado varios intentos muy persistentes de evacuar a alguien de allí. Llegaron informes a mi campo de visión de tres de sus helicópteros derribados en el proceso y uno que escapó, alcanzando apenas nuestros radares. El DPR y nuestro Ministerio de Defensa dicen que están tratando de eliminar el comando Azov.
> 
> ...



Algo muy gordo les pasa en Mariúpol a esta gentuza...


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

El Comando Operativo "Norte" del ejército ucraniano informó de la reconquista de dos aldeas en #Chernihiv Oblast, donde también destruyeron un vehículo de combate de infantería ruso BMP-2.


----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2022)

Otro lote de prisioneros

Un grupo de soldados ucranianos ha sido hecho prisionero en una operación especial en Ucrania. Dicen que se han arrepentido y prometen no volver a hacerlo.

t.me/anna_news/26742

_Videos en el enlace_


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (31 Mar 2022)

POEMA CON IMAGENES

SOBRE COMO SE HA LLEGADO A LA SITUACION

( SUBS )


"NO TE METAS CON EL OSO RUSO O LLEVERAS LOS PROBLEMAS A TU CASA 




_*reality check ruso

a los CM y Shit Poster favoritos de AZOB

AQUI TERMINO LA FANTASIA DE MONTAR UN ESTADO PIRATA ZIONISTA - FAKE NAZI 


❗*_ Deputy commander of Azov regiment Lieutenant Palamar "Kalina" was among the liquidated members while he was trying to escape
Mariupol.

He is the one who kept shit posting on AZOV media channels from Mariupol

otra victima y verdugo al tiempo. del lavado de cerebro zionista nazi en ucrania 

53.5K views15:29


----------



## Remequilox (31 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Vale. Ahora se entiende mejor.
> 
> Sobre la venta de gas ruso por rublos
> 
> ...



Digamos que se trata de una normativa que establece que el hecho 
A.- Europa ha pagado el gas, 
debe implicar NECESARIAMENTE 
B.- Rusia ha cobrado el gas.

Y como esa traslación de A.- a B.- ahora no se verifica en euros o dólares domiciliados en Europa, los pagos/cobros deben verificarse en Rusia.

Es lo que tiene establecer una moneda parcialmente cautiva, que tus socios económicos empiezan a desconfiar que tu dinero no sean meros papelitos del monopoly.


----------



## mazuste (31 Mar 2022)

Confirmado. El subcomandante de Azov, un experimentado nazi Kalina estaba en un helicóptero derribado cerca de Mariupol.

Подтвердилось. Замкомполка Азова, матерый нацист Калина был в сбитом под Мариуполем вертолете. - Сергей Zergulio Колясников — КОНТ


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han registradola retirada de 700 vehículos rusos de Kiev durante la noche.

El vicejefe del Comando Conjunto de Asuntos de las Fuerzas Terrestres de ZSU, Oleksandr Gruzevich, informó en una sesión informativa.

También dijo que Vyshgorod está nuevamente bajo control ucraniano y que "habrá buenas noticias" del Óblast de Kiev en el futuro cercano.

UN.


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Mar 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> No le gusta que le despierten de la siesta para darle malas noticias al dictador, se enfurece mucho



Amo la dictadura por gente como usted, contra ustedes vale todo.


----------



## vladimirovich (31 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Se han conocido los nombres de los militares de la RPD que destruyeron dos helicópteros Mi-8 de los cuatro que evacuaron parcialmente a los oficiales de alto rango de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y el Regimiento Nacional Azov con los Stingers capturados.
> 
> Los helicópteros fueron derribados sobre Rybatsky al suroeste de Mariupol y entraron por la ruta de Zaporozhye.
> 
> ...



¿Entonces si que sacaron a los jefes del Azov de Mariupol?.

Impresionante.


----------



## pirivi-parava (31 Mar 2022)

Eramos pocos...


----------



## Billy Ray (31 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> para los sioratas del forillo con @rejon a la cabeza, sigue llorando mi amor mira a las nenazas cabizcajas desfilando:



Ese tuit hay que ponerselo a Chusky en su hilo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (31 Mar 2022)

LA GUERRA REAL
VS
LAS FANTASIONAS DE UNOS "NAZ " ZIONISTAS
EN ZION SUIZA LLEVADAS A CABO POR UNO INFELICES """"" NAZIS """" UCRANIANOS


53.5K views15:29




​


----------



## Tierra Azul (31 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ese tuit hay que ponerselo a Chusky en su hilo.



lo tengo en la nevera desde el pleistoceno, ponselo de mi parte y que rabie el joputa, gracias


----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2022)

El portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, el general Igor Konashenkov, ha comentado oficialmente la destrucción de dos helicópteros de las AFU cerca de Mariupol.

▪En la mañana del 31 de marzo, el régimen de Kiev intentó evacuar en dos helicópteros Mi-8 de la ciudad de Mariupol al personal de mando del regimiento nacionalista ucraniano Azov.

▪El sistema de misiles antiaéreos portátiles de la Milicia Popular de Donetsk de un trofeo del sistema estadounidense Stinger derribó un helicóptero Mi-8 ucraniano y se estrelló cerca de la aldea de Rybatskoye.

*▪Un segundo Mi-8 ucraniano, dañado por el impacto de un misil, esquivó hacia el mar pero se estrelló a 20 kilómetros de la costa.*

t.me/anna_news/26731


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

*Los ocupantes van a abandonar la Central Nuclear de Chernobyl y su ciudad satélite Slavutych.*

✔ Se ha confirmado la información de que los ocupantes que ocuparon de la Central Nuclear de Chernobyl y otras instalaciones en la Zona de Exclusión marcharon en dos columnas hacia la frontera de Ucrania con la República de Bielorrusia, informa el sitio web de la Compañía Nacional de Generación de Energía de Ucrania "Energoatom".

✔Las intenciones de abandonar la Central Nuclear de Chernobyl fueron anunciadas esta mañana al personal ucraniano de la central. Actualmente, un pequeño número de rusos permanece en la central. 

✔Cabe señalar que se confirmó la información sobre las fortificaciones, trincheras, que los rusos construyeron justo en el Bosque Rojo, el más contaminado de toda la Zona de Exclusión. Por lo tanto, no sorprende que los ocupantes recibieran dosis significativas de radiación y entraran en pánico ante los primeros signos de enfermedad. Y se manifestó muy rápidamente. Como resultado, se desató casi un motín entre los militares, y comenzaron a salir de allí.

✔También hay constancia de que actualmente se está formando una columna de soldados rusos que asediaba la ciudad de Slavutych para avanzar hacia Bielorrusia.

UN.


----------



## arriondas (31 Mar 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> jojojo siguen consumiendo sus propias peliculas, esto puede haver sido bueno en muchas circustancias pasadas, pero ahora mismo se ha pasado de rosca, esta completamente desviado de la realidad y no tiene el mas minimo efecto en la realidad



Se les ha ido la pinza por completo. Su propaganda llega a niveles delirantes. Es como si no supieran hacerla como Dios manda, y se dedicasen a soltar disparate tras disparate, burrada tras burrada, porque piensan que, total, la gente lo va a comprar igual... De seguir así, van a perder hasta en ese frente, ya que la propaganda ha de tener siempre un mínimo de credibilidad. Por lo menos que se asemeje a la realidad.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (31 Mar 2022)

Primer video del nombre en clave de #Azov *Nazik sobreviviente "Odessit" del helicóptero que fue derribado cerca de #Mariupol #Donbass #Donetsk #DPR *


----------



## Rafl Eg (31 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Ucrania tenia lo mejor de la URSS. Vale ha pasado el tiempo, pero tenian una densidad de sistemas AA mucho mayor qeu cualquier otro pais europeo. Y en varias capas, con refugios, infraestructura , repuestos etc...
> 
> Lo mismo con sistemas artilleros, y blindados, la mayoría actualizados con el dinero que occidente ha regado allí durante 8 años.
> 
> ...



A todo eso suma que el ejército de Ucrania, se había estado ampliando en los últimos tiempos, y muy especialmente mientras preparaban el asalto al Donbass (previsto para estas fechas), bien entrenado estos años, con hasta unos 250.000 soldados, mas el aumento de varias decenas de miles más al empezar la intervención de Rusia. Mas el asesoramiento de la inteligencia militar británica y estadounidense que ahí está a full


----------



## Impresionante (31 Mar 2022)

Oficial

. Ministerio ruso de Defensa: Milicias de Donetsk derriban dos helicópteros que evacuaban a nacionalistas ucranianos desde Mariúpol


----------



## Remequilox (31 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Pues si usaron 4 helicopteros en total y derribaron 2, pues yo lo veo un éxito para los Ucros, un 50% es mas que un 0% si se hubieran quedado alli.
> 
> Sobre la idea que los dejaron aterrizar para despues tirarlos visto lo visto no creo fuera así, mas si cabe si usaron manpads portátiles y no un sistema antiaereo monotorizado por radar.
> 
> Habra que ver como evoluciona la informacion y que pueden aportar esos supervivientes.



Teniendo en cuenta que se rumorea de la existencia de asesores militares de muy alto rango de algún importante país europeo que tiene frecuentes y largas conversaciones con el "presidente" Putin (y mucho que lo remarca lo de "presidente"), suena un poco a operación "ni pa ti ni pa mi".
- Oye, mira que al Tal y Pascual lo tengo que sacar sí o sí, razón de Estado, ya sabes.
- Pues no lo veo yo nada claro. Está la cosa francamente difícil. ¿Qué me ofreces a cambio?
- Hombre, no sé, pero al mío ni tocarlo. Además, realmente no te interesa. Tú realmente vas a por los otros.
- ¿Insinúas quizás que a cambio de dejar escapar al tuyo, echas una manilla y descabezamos a "los malos"?
- Tanto tanto, no, pero ya que lo dices tú, pues algo así se podría hacer. Tipo vamos 4, vuelven 2. ¿Pactamos?
...


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

Joderrrr, según tengo entendido, en ese bosque, no solo se depositaron las partículas que iban cayendo del incendio y explosión, creo que también enterraron todo tipo de restos...un cementerio vamos....


No se yo, los rusos son unos descerebrados, no dan para mas... este tipo de carteles, supongo que una idea te dan...


----------



## Zhukov (31 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> En cuanto a los combates en Novobakhmutovka.
> Después de la captura de Verkhnetoretsky (las batallas continuaron durante 5 días contra la brigada 25), nuestras tropas atacaron en dirección a Novoselka-2, Troitsky y Novoselovka (con un mayor avance hacia Nueva York) y Novobakhmutovka. La captura de Novobakhmutovka permitirá llegar a la carretera principal del enemigo e interrumpir la conectividad de la defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en esta dirección.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1007459



Muy interesante. Esta lucha recuerda a la guerra de trincheras de la Primera Guerra Mundial, es agónicamente lenta, y cada metro se riega con sangre. Sigo pensando que no se debería atacar frontalmente aquí, pero ya se ha roto la primera línea de defensa, y están flanqueando Avdeyevka, en vez de tomarla por asaltos frontales.

Menudo derroche de vidas y material han debido hacer los ukros para mantenerse tantos días en esa posición, y en la de Marinka.


----------



## magufone (31 Mar 2022)

Vlvemos


arriondas dijo:


> Se les ha ido la pinza por completo. Su propaganda llega a niveles delirantes. Es como si no supieran hacerla como Dios manda, y se dedicasen a soltar disparate tras disparate, burrada tras burrada, porque piensan que, total, la gente lo va a comprar igual... De seguir así, van a perder hasta en ese frente, ya que la propaganda ha de tener siempre un mínimo de credibilidad. Por lo menos que se asemeje a la realidad.



Volvemos a los viejos mitos de un fusil por cada dos soldados...los anglos se creen que son todos igual de gilipollas que ellos...


----------



## M. H. Carles Puigdemont. (31 Mar 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Eramos pocos...
> Ver archivo adjunto 1007477



¡Vamos todos!


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

*Rusia ha gastado el 11% de sus reservas internacionales disponibles en 35 días.*

Del 18 de febrero al 25 de marzo, las reservas disminuyeron en $38.800 millones. En total, Rusia ahora tiene $ 604 mil millones en reservas, pero la mitad de esta cantidad está congelada por los estados extranjeros.

UN


----------



## delhierro (31 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> ¿Como es posible que sea mas fácil derribar misiles que helicópteros?



Por la altura, si tienes buenos pilotos y los ucranianos los tienen ( vi volar un mig-29 a 12 -20m metros del suelo en el 2014 ) pueden ir a esas alturas. Los radares salvo desde aviones de alerta no los captan, y de noche y desde el suelo es complicado puesto que pasan rapido.


----------



## Red Star (31 Mar 2022)

Comunicado ofisiá de los rusos:









Ministerio ruso de Defensa: Milicias de Donetsk derriban dos helicópteros que evacuaban a nacionalistas ucranianos desde Mariúpol


El organismo ha proporcionado información actualizada sobre la operación militar especial en Ucrania.




actualidad.rt.com





* Ministerio ruso de Defensa: Milicias de Donetsk derriban dos helicópteros que evacuaban a nacionalistas ucranianos desde Mariúpol *

Publicado: 31 mar 2022 17:03 GMT 
El organismo ha proporcionado información actualizada sobre la operación militar especial en Ucrania.





Victor Antonyuk / Sputnik 
Las milicias de Donetsk han derribado dos helicópteros en los que estaban siendo evacuados miembros de la comandancia de los nacionalistas ucranianos desde el cerco de Mariúpol, ha informado el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, Ígor Konashénkov.
En una rueda de prensa vespertina sobre los avances de la operación rusa en el país vecino, el vocero precisó que uno de los Mi-8 fue derribado con un sistema portátil estadounidense Stinger, capturado por los milicianos de la república autoproclamada de Donetsk, entre otros botines.
El segundo helicóptero fue alcanzado por un misil y se desvió hacia el mar, donde acabó por estrellarse a 20 kilómetros de la costa.
*Más información, en breve.*


----------



## delhierro (31 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Oficial
> 
> . Ministerio ruso de Defensa: Milicias de Donetsk derriban dos helicópteros que evacuaban a nacionalistas ucranianos desde Mariúpol



Pero porque se van abandonando a los soldados rasos, ¿ no estaban ganando ?


----------



## Seronoser (31 Mar 2022)

aserejee dijo:


> de inglés va justito, gracias, yo he compartido el video.



Pues de ruso...


----------



## pirivi-parava (31 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han registradola *retirada de 700 vehículos rusos de Kiev durante la noche*.
> 
> El vicejefe del Comando Conjunto de Asuntos de las Fuerzas Terrestres de ZSU, Oleksandr Gruzevich, informó en una sesión informativa.
> UN.



Joer, habrán montado una cola de 50 km, pero ahora de salida


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (31 Mar 2022)

AJA

INCRDIBOL


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (31 Mar 2022)

WALLY LLEVA 2 SEMANAS OCULTO EN UNA PISCINA DE BOLAS NO REVELADA

ESPERANDO SU MOMENTO 

PARA GOLPEAR OVGETIVOS DE ALTO VALOR


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (31 Mar 2022)

CASI SEGURO


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

Minuto 1:28. "No Pasarán"


----------



## NPI (31 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> llevo varias páginas del hilo de mención a esa serie y que hay una británica y otra americana. ¿podéis poner el título para saber de qué estáis hablando?



@Zhukov 
- Utopia (2 temporadas de 6 capítulos cada temporada) 2013 la buena RU.
- Utopia 2020 la mala EE. UU.


----------



## Evangelion (31 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Disparar por disparar a construcciones civiles, crimen de guerra cometido por el tanquista.


----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2022)

Quién es el responsable de la subida de los precios de la gasolina en Estados Unidos.
Biden 68%, Putin 31%. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/38446


----------



## Impresionante (31 Mar 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia nombró a los funcionarios estadounidenses involucrados en la creación de componentes de armas biológicas en Ucrania. Entre ellos está Robert Pope, director del Programa Cooperativo de Reducción de Amenazas. Según el ente, el objetivo de este programa era atraer a los estados postsoviéticos a la guerra biológica.
"Hoy tenemos la oportunidad de dar los nombres de funcionarios específicos que participaron en la creación de componentes de armas biológicas en el territorio de Ucrania", dijo el jefe de las Tropas de Defensa Radiológica, Química y Biológica de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia, Ígor Kirílov.

"Una de las figuras clave es Robert Pope, en ese momento empleado de DTRA y director del Programa Conjunto de Reducción de Amenazas, cuyo propósito era involucrar a los estados del espacio postsoviético en actividades biológicas militares. También es el autor de la idea de crear el Depósito Central de Microorganismos Especialmente Peligrosos en Kiev", agregó el general.
Joanna Winthrol, jefa de la oficina de DTRA en Ucrania, era la encargada de coordinar y seleccionar a los ejecutores de los proyectos de armas biológicas en ese país, dijo Kirílov.
"Bajo su supervisión directa, se implementaron los proyectos estadounidenses UP-4, UP-6 y UP-8 para estudiar patógenos mortales, incluidos el ántrax, la fiebre congoleña y la leptospirosis", explicó.
"A continuación, la división ucraniana de Black and Veach, encabezada por Lance Lippencott. También es la principal persona de contacto para los funcionarios del Ministerio de Defensa y el Ministerio de Salud de Ucrania", dijo Kirílov.
SPUTNIK


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

*El Pentágono ahora espera un conflicto "prolongado" en el este de Ucrania.*
El reenfoque del esfuerzo bélico ruso en Donbás, en el este de Ucrania, donde las fuerzas rusas se enfrentarán a un endurecido ejército ucraniano, presagia un conflicto "prolongado", ha advertido este jueves un alto funcionario del Pentágono.

Las fuerzas rusas *han iniciado su retirada de Chernóbil (norte) y han "abandonado" el aeropuerto militar de Gostomel*, al noroeste de Kiev, pero "seguimos pensando que se trata de un reposicionamiento", ha dicho a la Prensa este funcionario que pidió el anonimato. "No tenemos absolutamente ninguna indicación de que estos soldados estén regresando a casa, o de que sean retirados permanentemente de los combates", ha agregado.

*"Lo que seguimos creyendo es que estas fuerzas serán reequipadas y devueltas a Ucrania... para continuar la lucha de acuerdo con lo que creemos que es su objetivo, que es en general el Este*", incluidas las regiones separatistas de Lugansk y Donetsk, en el Donbás, ha añadido.

Pero "los ucranianos conocen muy, muy bien el territorio", ha apuntado, recordando que hace ocho años que un conflicto latente enfrenta a los separatistas contra las fuerzas ucranianas en esta misma zona. "Entonces, sólo por el hecho de que estén aumentando su número y poniendo más energía, no significa que será fácil para ellos", ha advertido.* "Podría presagiar un conflicto más prolongado", ha asegurado.*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Mar 2022)

no hace otra cosa la horda



Evangelion dijo:


> Disparar por disparar a construcciones civiles, crimen de guerra cometido por el tanquista.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (31 Mar 2022)

Eres un cómico muy bueno, tu eres de los de "*vamos dejar de follar que tengo el culo que me escuece*".


----------



## .Kaikus (31 Mar 2022)

Asesores militares del tercer mundo combatiendo con el batallon Azov, esperemos que se confirme la noticia...  

PD- Parece ser que el helo fue tirado abajo por un misil Stinger capturado, a las fuerzas ucranianas, si la medicina es buena, sirve para ambos bandos !!!.


----------



## NPI (31 Mar 2022)

@Coco Portugal el referéndum *podría *ser en (mayo-junio 2022).


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

Que dicen ahora los pro rusos, que no los rusos, que los soldados de Chernobyl es mentira. Los pro rusos son peores que los rusos dando noticias. 

Ahora dicen que es una invención de EE.UU y que donde ha salido que han cavado trincheras... ya me descojono de la propaganda pro-rusa.


Lo siguiente será que que no quería tomar Kiev... ah no que eso es lo que dicen ahora.


----------



## Impresionante (31 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Pero porque se van abandonando a los soldados rasos, ¿ no estaban ganando ?



Los los tienen atrapados y se quieren escapar pero se los van a cargar uno por uno, no va a haber helicóptero que valga.


----------



## Evangelion (31 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Los los tienen atrapados y se quieren escapar pero se los van a cargar uno por uno, no va a haber helicóptero que valga.



Lo cual va a costar entre 15000 y 30000 bajas rusas, entre WOW y KOW.


----------



## Arraki (31 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> ¿Entonces si que sacaron a los jefes del Azov de Mariupol?.
> 
> Impresionante.



Podria ser. Eso sí, la plebe de Azov se quedará a servirá Ucrania bajo 2 metros de tierra.


----------



## NPI (31 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia nombró a los funcionarios estadounidenses involucrados en la creación de componentes de armas biológicas en Ucrania. Entre ellos está Robert Pope, director del Programa Cooperativo de Reducción de Amenazas. Según el ente, el objetivo de este programa era atraer a los estados postsoviéticos a la guerra biológica.
> "Hoy tenemos la oportunidad de dar los nombres de funcionarios específicos que participaron en la creación de componentes de armas biológicas en el territorio de Ucrania", dijo el jefe de las Tropas de Defensa Radiológica, Química y Biológica de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia, Ígor Kirílov.
> 
> "Una de las figuras clave es Robert Pope, en ese momento empleado de DTRA y director del Programa Conjunto de Reducción de Amenazas, cuyo propósito era involucrar a los estados del espacio postsoviético en actividades biológicas militares. También es el autor de la idea de crear el Depósito Central de Microorganismos Especialmente Peligrosos en Kiev", agregó el general.
> ...



Así me gusta, siempre hay dar NOMBRES y APELLIDOS de los involucrados.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (31 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Joder, para no estar en la Guerra, parecen un poco perjudicados.




Como le digo son daños colaterales, iban camino de los balnearios del mar negro, o tal vez se perdieron mientras hacían unas maniobras militares en Vladivostock y fueron a parar a las afueras de Kiev.


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

En la región de Kharkiv de Ucrania, el ejército ucraniano muestra el equipo que dejó la invasión de las tropas rusas. 

Algunas serán reutilizadas por las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania, mientras que otras piezas se dejarán donde están. @*radio*svoboda
habló con Mykhaylo, un militar ucraniano, el 30 de marzo.


----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Muy interesante. Esta lucha recuerda a la guerra de trincheras de la Primera Guerra Mundial, es agónicamente lenta, y cada metro se riega con sangre. Sigo pensando que no se debería atacar frontalmente aquí, pero ya se ha roto la primera línea de defensa, y *están flanqueando Avdeyevka*, en vez de tomarla por asaltos frontales.
> 
> Menudo derroche de vidas y material han debido hacer los ukros para mantenerse tantos días en esa posición, y en la de Marinka.



Cerca de Avdeevka, la carnicería continúa - uno de los grupos de reconocimiento de la DNR logró salir de la bolsa de fuego (cerco operativo). Gracias a Dios, escaparon sin "200", pero todos (más de 10 combatientes) fueron "300" (heridos graves, moderados y leves). La infantería, con la que salimos, sufrió grandes bajas. Allí fue mucho más grave: "200" más de 10, "300" cerca de 30.

El edificio de cinco pisos, en el que se luchaba con los ucranianos en el combate cuerpo a cuerpo, estaba destrozado: una de las entradas doblada por completo, la segunda mitad destrozada.

Los ucranianos estaban sentados muy apretados, no nos dejaban avanzar, sino que incluso se llevaban a nuestros heridos y muertos. Fue posible salir gracias al heroísmo de los suicidas de base. Nos abrimos paso bajo un intenso fuego de RPG y ametralladoras pesadas, y nos dirigimos directamente a nuestras posiciones.

El resultado de la batalla: avanzados, atrincherados, la guerra comenzó, la cabeza de puente tuvo que ser abandonada. El enemigo, actuando de forma muy coordinada, también sufrió grandes pérdidas. Hoy, la artillería ha estado trabajando durante todo el día sobre los bastiones del enemigo y los NP (puestos de observación) en esta dirección.

Muchas bajas. Pronto hacia adelante de nuevo. Guerra.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38448


----------



## Ahmat Sila (31 Mar 2022)

Han derribado un helicóptero con cerdos jefes de azov? He visto alguna foto


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (31 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> ah ese, lo llamo herr doktorr, esa mierda hilo....diomio que risas me llevé con su bola de cristal fallida, gracias por recordarmelo
> Pd: @Profesor Bacterio por cierto como va la debacle sirio-iranita en el 2022? Assad sigue ahi tontin




Joder, no me jodas que la ya guerra terminó y yo no me he enterado, quizás me pillo durmiendo, lástima, lo que hubiera dado por ver el desfile de la victoria assadista en Idlib o en Raqqa.


----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2022)

Situación operativa cerca de Kiev y Chernihiv

t.me/boris_rozhin/38462


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

*Vista de satélite del barco “Saratov” destruido por Ucrania, el cual se puede que casi toda la cubierta del barco está bajo el agua.*


----------



## Mongolo471 (31 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Si no hay ingresos, en Gazprom no podrán pagar a sus trabajadores. Nosotros tuertos, ellos ciegos. El estado imprimirá mierdorublos y la inflación será salvaje.
> 
> Y todo por tener un presidente supremacista, invasor y bocazas.
> 
> Seguro que escondido cobárdemente en su búnker tiene de todo, incluso azucar.



Los rusos van a ser los que se coman el marrón, como la Iraq de Saddan, Irán, Venezuela y seguro que hasta nosotros nos llevamos mierda por los subnormales que nos gobierna y quienes les han votado.


----------



## Elimina (31 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Que vas a esperar de ese japuta..



Me refiero a ti, burro. Tú eres el que parece un programa, pedazo de bot maloliente


----------



## pirivi-parava (31 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Quién es el responsable de la subida de los precios de la gasolina en Estados Unidos.
> Biden 68%, Putin 31%.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/38446
> ...



No ha tardado mucho el sleepy en reaccionar. Debe tener ASESORES en vez de amiguetes. Ahora en directo


----------



## Ahmat Sila (31 Mar 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Los los tienen atrapados y se quieren escapar pero se los van a cargar uno por uno, no va a haber helicóptero que valga.



Tiene que ser brutal estar esperando y mirando al cielo para disparar y bajar un heli lleno de cerdos nazis pederastas


----------



## Billy Ray (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (31 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Sesión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa ruso Igor Konashenkov a partir de las 19.00 horas del 31 de marzo de 2022*
> 
> ▪ Unidades de las tropas de la República Popular de Luhansk continúan las operaciones ofensivas en las afueras de SEVERODONETSK, avanzando 2 kilómetros de profundidad en la defensa de la 57ª brigada de infantería motorizada en este día. Más de 40 personas del personal de la brigada ucraniana, tres vehículos de combate de infantería, tres vehículos para diversos fines y dos depósitos de municiones y armas de artillería fueron destruidos.
> 
> ...



Según estos datos, más de 500 militares ucranianos están muriendo cada día.
Y eso sin contar a los de azov.

Las bajas ucranianas tienen que estar siendo brutales.


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

❗ Se ordenó a las unidades de nacionalistas y mercenarios en la dirección Nikolaev-Kherson que no tomaran prisioneros.

Para ejercer presión moral sobre el lado ruso se permite mutilar físicamente los cuerpos.

Tal orden confirma una vez más la negativa de Ucrania a cumplir con la Convención de Ginebra y demuestra la verdadera naturaleza de la parte ucraniana.
#Nikolaev #Ucrania #Kherson
@rybar


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (31 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Herr doktorr te acabo de poner fotos de un ukronanzi muerto lo has visto? Por cierto a la familia de ese que le den por culo, tal como tú haces hijo de puta.




El gore es siempre bienvenido en este tipo de hilos, esto es una guerra, la gente debe ver la guerra como es, no como lo pintan los massmierda, sería una mariconada cortar un documental cuando el león va a matar a la cebra, esto igual.


----------



## boogie boom (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Guaguei (31 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Disparar por disparar a construcciones civiles, crimen de guerra cometido por el tanquista.



disparar por disparar dice, que risa
ahi no quedan ni los fastasma ya, eso esta despoblado es ovbio, solo quedan nancis peligrosos con anticarro escondidos


----------



## Cui Bono (31 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>


----------



## Ahmat Sila (31 Mar 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> ¿Entonces si que sacaron a los jefes del Azov de Mariupol?.
> 
> Impresionante.



Lees mal. Han derribado 3 helicópteros. Y no, no eran Jefes de azov. Esos están muertos, los que han caído son asesores extranjeros


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (31 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ❗ Se ordenó a las unidades de nacionalistas y mercenarios en la dirección Nikolaev-Kherson que no tomaran prisioneros.
> 
> Para ejercer presión moral sobre el lado ruso se permite mutilar físicamente los cuerpos.
> 
> ...




SE AUTO EXTIGUEN ES LA MENTALIZAD JAZARO ZIONISTA AL 100 %


COMO ESCOPION PINCHADOSE EL SOLO ANTE EL FUEGO ( MITO PERO LA IDEA )


----------



## Ahmat Sila (31 Mar 2022)

Lo que queda de los helicópteros


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Me refiero a ti, burro. Tú eres el que parece un programa, pedazo de bot maloliente



Vamos asno,no rebuznes y tira de la noria,que si no no hay alfalfa hoy,,,,rata asquerosa......


----------



## Evangelion (31 Mar 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> Lees mal. Han derribado 3 helicópteros. Y no, no eran Jefes de azov. Esos están muertos, los que han caído son asesores extranjeros
> Ver archivo adjunto 1007529



Si de Tanzania, Marruecos y Sudafrica como dice la tuitera porrusa.
Sois entrañables


----------



## Ahmat Sila (31 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Si de Tanzania, Marruecos y Sudafrica como dice la tuitera porrusa.
> Sois entrañables






Pero si quieres decimos que estaba tu madre entre los muertos. No te jode


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

Ucrania ha recuperado más territorio del que ha perdido durante todos los días de esta semana.


----------



## Seronoser (31 Mar 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Muy interesante. Esta lucha recuerda a la guerra de trincheras de la Primera Guerra Mundial, es agónicamente lenta, y cada metro se riega con sangre. Sigo pensando que no se debería atacar frontalmente aquí, pero ya se ha roto la primera línea de defensa, y están flanqueando Avdeyevka, en vez de tomarla por asaltos frontales.
> 
> Menudo derroche de vidas y material han debido hacer los ukros para mantenerse tantos días en esa posición, y en la de Marinka.



Aprovecho para recomendarte un museo de los buenos, que está a las afueras de París, en Meaux.
Sobre la Primera guerra mundial (y algo de la franco prusiana).

Es el mejor que he visto en Europa, y aunque a mí no me apasiona tanto la I como la II Guerra Mundial, merece sin duda una visita.


----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2022)

Camarada Mariscal @Zhukov
Cuando lleguemos a las 5.000 paginas evolucionamos el Hilo.

Siempre que no sea fin de semana, porque como no haya un miembro del equipo del foro disponible para cerrar el hilo y poner chincheta me puedo cagar en los muertos de alguien.
En lo más duro de la guerra de Siria me permitían a mi cerrar el hilo, ya no.


----------



## Marco Porcio (31 Mar 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> Lees mal. Han derribado 3 helicópteros. Y no, no eran Jefes de azov. *Esos están muertos, los que han caído son asesores extranjeros*



Eso es lo que sospechamos todos: Otanazis distinguidos iban en esos helicopteros; gente que no podía ser capturada en ningún caso.


----------



## Tierra Azul (31 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> El gore es siempre bienvenido en este tipo de hilos, esto es una guerra, la gente debe ver la guerra como es, no como lo pintan los massmierda, sería una mariconada cortar un documental cuando el león va a matar a la cebra, esto igual.



ojala se coma a tu mama, o a tus hijos un león o similar eso también ocurre en la vida real, a ver si te parece una mariconada tambien, por cierto te jodio ver a Assad vivo, como se nota que no respondes a la preguntita


----------



## coscorron (31 Mar 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> Lo que queda de los helicópteros
> Ver archivo adjunto 1007530
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1007531



De verdad tronco los que estáis todo el día con las imagenes gore daís bastante asco y da igual que sean rusos o ucranianso ... Estais gilipollas o sois niños de teta.


----------



## Tierra Azul (31 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Joder, no me jodas que la ya guerra terminó y yo no me he enterado, quizás me pillo durmiendo, lástima, lo que hubiera dado por ver el desfile de la victoria assadista en Idlib o en Raqqa.



claro claro.....


----------



## NPI (31 Mar 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> La ministra de exteriores alemana Berbock visitando refugiados ucranianos...oh wait.
> t.me/intelslava/24046?single
> Ver archivo adjunto 1006927



Rubios y ojos azules, lo han dicho en TeleOTAN.


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

Y finalmente, los frentes Sumy/Kharkiv/Lugansk. En Sumy Rusia ha sufrido recientemente una derrota casi total en la región, levantando el sitio de facto en Sumy.
En Kharkiv y Lugansk, Rusia ha logrado algunos avances recientes en torno a Izyum y Rubizhne. Algunas ganancias de Ucrania también.


----------



## Ahmat Sila (31 Mar 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Eso es lo que sospechamos todos: Otanazis distinguidos iban en esos helicopteros; gente que no podía ser capturada en ningún caso.



*nadie va a salvar a los nazis de azov que quedan, ya que están en una lista para ser ejecutados antes o después

Han sido tontos útiles para torturar y matar y ahora están encontrando su destino escrito
*


----------



## Mongolo471 (31 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Los Leopard2a4 en Turquía no es que les fuese mucho mejor. El viejuno M60 que tunearon los judíos iba mejor.


----------



## Ahmat Sila (31 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> De verdad tronco los que estáis todo el día con las imagenes gore daís bastante asco y da igual que sean rusos o ucranianso ... Estais gilipollas o sois niños de teta.



Bloqueame y listo y no manches el hilo con observaciones personales tuyas


----------



## Atonito (31 Mar 2022)

Lo que los Ukronazis están demostrando en esta guerra es la bajeza moral mas abyecta que he visto jamás en toda mi vida.

Demostrado esta que están usando a los civiles como escudos humanos, y demostrado esta que usan autobuses escolares y AMBULANCIAS para el traslado de tropas.




Y A ESTA GENTUZA ESTAN ARMANDO Y APOYANDO CON EL DINERO DE MIS IMPUESTOS! Vergüenza eterna caerá sobre toda Europa, vergüenza...


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Guaguei (31 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ucrania ha recuperado más territorio del que ha perdido durante todos los días de esta semana.



claro y ucrania no deberia tomar esos regalos, aunque bueno esta casi obligada, es una tactica muy comun, y ademas para que destrozar todo el pais, se juega en lo ya derroido, Rusia lo volvera a tomar otra vez y con mas ventaja que la primera vez

ha cedido lo que ha querido y como ha querido, conociendolo, y teniendolo a tiro, es como campo abierto
buenas escabechinas les esperan en esas reconquistas, cuando terminen con el donbass y mariupol
dales tiempo que se acomoden se confien y monten el camping-gas


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

*Ucrania cifra en 75.000 los ciudadanos de Mariupol evacuados a través de corredores humanitarios.*
Las autoridades ucranianas han cifrado en 75.000 los ciudadanos de Mariúpol evacuados a través de corredores humanitarios y ha informado de que* otros 100.000 civiles están a la espera de poder salir de la ciudad* de forma segura. La viceprimera ministra de Ucrania y ministra de Reintegración de Territorios Temporalmente Ocupados, Irina Vereshchuk, ha explicado que las personas que esperan salir de la ciudad necesitan "desesperadamente" tanto los recursos ucranianos como los del resto del mundo. *Además, ha puesto de manifiesto que otras 45.000 han sido deportadas a la fuerza por el Ejército ruso hacia Rusia y también hacia el territorio de la República Popular de Donetsk --autoproclamada aunque reconocida por el Kremlin--.*

En este punto, Vereshchuk ha acusado a las tropas rusas de cometer delitos en los territorios que Kiev define como "temporalmente ocupados", en alusión a la ya mencionada Donetsk y también a Lugansk. Según la vice primera ministra, allí se estarían cometiendo asesinatos, saqueos y violaciones, si bien todas estas infracciones están siendo investigadas por la Fiscalía.


----------



## amcxxl (31 Mar 2022)

LNR avance 2 km en las afueras de Severodonetsk. 
DNR capturó parte de Novobahmutovka y está en enfrentamientos en las afueras de Novosielovka Wtaraja. 


Distrito Yasinovatsky. En las posiciones del noroeste de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y esta noche 31/03/2022 resultó ser caliente. ucraniano está desgarrado La zona industrial de Avdiivka está en llamas. 


El 11 de marzo, los nacionalistas ucranianos dispararon contra un edificio residencial de dos pisos en Mariupol desde Tochka-U, tres docenas de civiles murieron bajo los escombros, dijo el refugiado Roman Postilnik.


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

Lo que queda de la armada ucraniana


----------



## kenny220 (31 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Vista de satélite del barco “Saratov” destruido por Ucrania, el cual se puede que casi toda la cubierta del barco está bajo el agua.*



Claramente se reflota en 5 minutos, y se ve como los depósitos de al lado al estallar fueron los culpables de su hundimiento.


----------



## Billy Ray (31 Mar 2022)

¿Este tío es burbujista?


----------



## Lester Burnham (31 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Este tío es burbujista?



Charo es un término ya completamente extendido, se lo he escuchado a gente poco sospechosa de ser burbujera


----------



## dabuti (31 Mar 2022)

¿Prohibirán la letra?

RIDÍCULOS................









Seguros Zurich borra la Z


La compañía de seguros retira la letra del logo en sus redes sociales para evitar que puede interpretarse como símbolo de apoyo a la ofensiva rusa.



as.com


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (31 Mar 2022)

Rubén Gisbert. Zonas residenciales de Donestk y Luhansk bombardeadas por los ucras, es curioso, ni un solo periodista occidental cubre estos bombardeos en las zonas separatistas del este de Ucrania.


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

Bueno, pues ya sabemos que el punto principal del argumentario del día de los pro-Rusos/podemitas es tratar de convencernos que miles de bombardeos por parte de los rusos es igual que los 3 de los ucranianos, obviando por supuesto quien es el agresor, quien esta violando, quien esta robando y saqueando, menuda basura argumental, y que miseria intelectual.


----------



## coscorron (31 Mar 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> Bloqueame y listo y no manches el hilo con observaciones personales tuyas



Hare lo que me sale de la polla con mis observaciones personales .. No he bloqueado a nadie y no lo voy a hacer pero que sepas que eres un tipo muy asqueroso. Hay formas y formas de defender tus ideas y tu has escogido una forma que da grima y asco. Y te lo diré a tí y se lo dire a los que hacen lo mismo con muertos rusos ... Sois unos niñatos.


----------



## dabuti (31 Mar 2022)

*La OTAN niega que Putin retire sus tropas*
Actualizado a 31 de marzo de 2022 a las 20:12 CEST 


Creí que el ejército de Zelensky estaba ya en VLADIVOSTOK.











Guerra Ucrania - Rusia: resumen del jueves 31 de marzo


Sigue en vivo y en directo la última hora del conflicto entre Ucrania y Rusia, con varias ciudades sitiadas. Rusia afirma que se centrará en el Donbás.



as.com


----------



## NPI (31 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> 1 de cada 4 rusos no tienen WC en su vivienda. / FALSO - Salvo algunos pueblos indígenas que son nómadas y viven en Rusia en zonas como Siberia.
> 
> 1 de cada 3 rusos no tiene agua caliente. / FALSO - Mismo caso aplicable.
> 
> ...



El público de La Sexta alias (La Secta) es GANADO y se ve reflejado diariamente en su TV.


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Hare lo que me sale de la polla con mis observaciones personales .. No he bloqueado a nadie y no lo voy a hacer pero que sepas que eres un tipo muy asqueroso. Hay formas y formas de defender tus ideas y tu has escogido una forma que da grima y asco. Y te lo diré a tí y se lo dire a los que hacen lo mismo con muertos rusos ... Sois unos niñatos.



Pues si,llevas toda la razon.


----------



## Ahmat Sila (31 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Hare lo que me sale de la polla con mis observaciones personales .. No he bloqueado a nadie y no lo voy a hacer pero que sepas que eres un tipo muy asqueroso. Hay formas y formas de defender tus ideas y tu has escogido una forma que da grima y asco. Y te lo diré a tí y se lo dire a los que hacen lo mismo con muertos rusos ... Sois unos niñatos.



Me duda la polla lo que un nickname piense de mi. Entiendes o te lo explico en binario?


----------



## Rudi Rocker (31 Mar 2022)

*Ucrania, Biden pide más guerra*


Las conversaciones en Turquía parecen poder abrir destellos de diálogo entre Rusia y Ucrania, pero sería una ingenuidad imperdonable hacerse ilusiones sobre una negociación rápida y un acuerdo en un futuro próximo.

Las dificultades también tienen que ver con la presión que ejerce EE.UU. sobre Kiev para que rechace la única posibilidad de acuerdo: las garantías de seguridad a Rusia que no quería escuchar antes del conflicto.

Sin embargo, entre insultos y amenazas, el frente estadounidense no parece tener mucho que ofrecer más allá de una guerra en territorio ajeno, con muertos en otros países y armas estadounidenses. Las diversas reuniones celebradas en Europa bajo diferentes siglas pero entre los mismos países tuvieron en común el homenaje formal al comandante en jefe de Occidente, Joe Biden, y la disidencia sustancial, aunque no gritada, de los países que no pertenecen al círculo mágico de la estructura de mando de la OTAN, es decir, los que representan el cinturón de seguridad internacional para las necesidades de dominación planetaria de Washington. Si la cumbre de la OTAN y el G7 sirvieron para unir a todo el mundo detrás de los intereses estratégicos de Estados Unidos, el objetivo fue fallido.

Fue precisamente en el ámbito de las sanciones contra Rusia donde la Alianza se mostró frágil. No sólo Turquía -el segundo ejército de la OTAN- dijo que no estaba dispuesta a apoyar medidas económicas contra Rusia, sino que también miembros de la UE como Hungría y Croacia se mostraron contrarios a una confrontación con Moscú.

“No estamos en guerra con nosotros mismos”, dijo el Primer Ministro belga, Alexander De Croo, lo que significa que Europa extiende un cheque diario de 849 millones de euros a Rusia, que le suministra el 27% del petróleo, el 40% del gas y el 46% del carbón necesarios para cubrir sus necesidades energéticas totales. Prescindir de estos suministros obligaría muy rápidamente a un reajuste total del sistema de abastecimiento, con un impacto muy grave en la balanza de pagos de Europa.

Para Estados Unidos, el impacto de las sanciones sobre Rusia sería relativo: las importaciones no superan el 8% del petróleo refinado, el 5% del carbón y ni siquiera el 1% del gas de las necesidades totales. Pero las condiciones en Europa son completamente diferentes.

Más aún después de una crisis económica de dos años causada (también) por la pandemia, las medidas producirán de hecho el extraordinario resultado de golpear más a los sancionadores que a los sancionados. Esto se desprende de la evaluación de años de sanciones que no han dado más resultados que pérdidas secas para los países europeos. Y si la reducción de las importaciones/exportaciones de alimentos ya era un daño importante, las sanciones en el ámbito energético con Moscú tendrían como único efecto llevar a las economías europeas a la recesión.

La última propaganda intenta camuflar las sanciones, calificándolas de herramienta útil para un cambio de régimen, pero hay que recordar que nunca han conseguido este objetivo. Por el contrario, los países sancionados han visto crecer sus economías y los gobiernos sancionados han mostrado una longevidad mucho mayor que los países sancionadores. El Financial Times, en un artículo de 2020, sostuvo que las sanciones contra Moscú han fortalecido a Putin y a la economía. Pero para Estados Unidos se han convertido en una garrapata nerviosa que arremete contra todo el mundo por cualquier opinión divergente a la de Washington: 9.421 sanciones en un año significan unas 26 sanciones por cada día que Dios manda, más de una sanción por hora. Pero son ilegítimos, ilegales y también ineficaces

*Los intereses de EE.UU.*

El conflicto ucraniano fue el instrumento elegido por Washington para abrir un escenario de guerra en el corazón de Europa. A través de una serie de provocaciones antirrusas (incluidos los intentos de golpe de Estado en Bielorrusia y Kazhakistán y la transformación de Donetzk y Lusank en objetivos de la artillería ucraniana), se ha perseguido el objetivo de la guerra y se está trabajando para que dure hasta que se cree una especie de Chechenia en el corazón de Europa.

Los objetivos de Estados Unidos son militares y geoestratégicos. El cerco militar a Rusia mediante la expansión de la OTAN sirve para aumentar la porción del planeta bajo las órdenes directas de Estados Unidos, así como para aumentar el número de países miembros de la Alianza, que dedicarán el 2% de su PIB a armas de fabricación estadounidense. Para un país cuyo complejo militar-industrial es el pilar de su economía, ésta es la solución perfecta para mantener el control político y militar, saquear los recursos y expandir su imperio a otros territorios. En cuanto a los europeos, obligarles a asumir la responsabilidad de una situación de guerra convencional o nuclear en Europa cierra definitivamente cualquier hipótesis de proyecto de ejército europeo, que podría haber dado lugar a una asociación con los Estados Unidos y a la reducción de la OTAN a un sistema de defensa del Pacífico.

En el plano geoestratégico, el objetivo era socavar la agregación euroasiática en materia de comercio, proyectos de infraestructura a gran escala y rutas energéticas. Desde la Nueva Ruta de la Seda hasta el gasoducto North Stream 2, el proceso de modernización y expansión de las estructuras industriales euroasiáticas representaba una amenaza muy seria para el dominio unipolar de Estados Unidos, que ve a Europa como su colonia y no como un mercado independiente. Para Estados Unidos, después de todo, la supervivencia de su modelo económico se basa en impedir el crecimiento de sus competidores comerciales, militares y políticos.

Así que si el terreno comercial de producir un distanciamiento con Moscú no podía tener éxito, había que conseguirlo recorriendo el camino inverso: romper todos los lazos entre Bruselas y Moscú con una ruptura político-militar. La cuestión era cómo hacerlo, y el gobierno ucraniano parecía muy adecuado para ello, sobre todo por su identidad ideológica y sus vínculos con el aparato militar angloamericano.
Para contener a Pekín, Estados Unidos invocó la preocupación por la seguridad nacional cuando algunos países europeos mostraron interés en el proyecto de la Nueva Ruta de la Seda de China. Para Rusia, en cambio, el terreno de las relaciones con Europa era mucho más complejo, porque si con China sólo hay en el horizonte posibles asociaciones comerciales y todo ello en el marco de la conveniencia recíproca, con Rusia hay una cuestión energética que pone a la UE y a Rusia en mutua dependencia.

*¿Y los de Europa?*

El bloqueo del gas favorece a Estados Unidos, pero perjudica a todos: a Rusia, porque el suministro de energía a Europa produce el 60% de sus ingresos totales; a Europa, porque la compra de gas ruso cubre el 41% de sus necesidades. Un destino entrelazado, entonces: sólo. Moscú puede encontrar otros mercados dirigiendo el corazón de sus exportaciones hacia el Este, mientras que la UE no puede recibir los volúmenes de energía que suministran los rusos y al mismo coste.

De hecho, desde el punto de vista comercial, no hay forma de mejorar el suministro ruso. Europa no está en condiciones de reconvertir su sistema de abastecimiento energético a corto o medio plazo, a menos que quiera ver crecer su gasto hasta un nivel insostenible; y en cualquier caso el gas estadounidense no podría satisfacer las necesidades europeas, ni siquiera con el apoyo de Qatar y otras fuentes. Y, además, la diferenciación adquiere un valor diferente si se quiere o se fuerza: los europeos tendrán que recurrir a políticas de austeridad energética que, en una balanza comercial europea en graves dificultades, repercutirán en toda la economía europea. Esto repercutirá en toda la economía europea cuando la balanza comercial de Europa se encuentre en una situación desesperada. En una fase de aumento de la inflación y recesión, se producirá una grave estanflación.

Además de la dificultad de abastecimiento energético para los europeos, habrá un elemento estratégico: EE.UU. tendrá una ventaja comercial al vender a precios mucho más altos y gas de peor calidad que Rusia ya no le venderá, lo que llevará a la UE a depender del gas estadounidense.

Por otro lado, Rusia puede diferenciar fácilmente su cartera de clientes para la venta de su producto, para el que existe una gran demanda en todo el mundo. Moscú es el principal productor de una materia prima estratégica y también dispone de la mejor tecnología de extracción y distribución: si Europa deja de estar interesada en el gas ruso, éste se dirigirá a Asia y África, para seguir estructurando el desarrollo de los países que no disponen de energía suficiente para sostener los procesos de crecimiento industrial.

Por lo tanto, si el abandono de la Nueva Ruta de la Seda significa renunciar a la modernización estructural europea y a la posibilidad de repensar una globalización que no esté vinculada en principio sólo a asegurar ventajas para el dominio unipolar de Estados Unidos, poner a Europa en crisis por sus necesidades energéticas corre el riesgo de llevarla directamente a la recesión.

*Las predicciones equivocadas*

Aunque el peso político y geoestratégico de Rusia es mayor que su peso económico, el impago de Rusia, anunciado en los medios atlantistas durante varios días, no se produjo. Como prueba de una economía sana, Rusia tiene una deuda de 470.000 millones de dólares (era de 700.000 millones en 2014) y posee unas reservas de divisas de 640.000 millones. Ha honrado su deuda en moneda fuerte y, paralelamente, ha anunciado que a partir de ahora las ventas de gas a Europa sólo se aceptarán como pago en rublos.

Con ironía involuntaria, el Primer Ministro italiano Draghi y el Canciller alemán Scholtz calificaron la decisión de Moscú de “incumplimiento de contrato”. Es curioso que quienes bloquearon el contracto North Stream se acuerden ahora de las violaciones contractuales. Hay iniciativas delictivas como el embargo de bienes y cuentas bancarias tanto de instituciones como de ciudadanos particulares; en el caso de los depósitos bancarios hay contratos que Estados Unidos, la UE y Suiza han violado al embargarlos. La participación internacional en los sistemas de transmisión (Swift) también está protegida por contratos entre Estados, al igual que el derecho de propiedad. Sin embargo, esto no ha impedido que se cometieran robos arrogantes. Se rompen los contratos de participación en eventos artísticos, académicos, culturales y deportivos; se bloquean las emisiones de los medios de comunicación que apoyan, aunque sea parcialmente, una tesis diferentes. Y se acusa a Rusia de falta de libertades civiles? Así que un lamentable silencio sobre este tema sería más decente¿

La verdad que emerge con fuerza de este conflicto es la incapacidad de Occidente para mantener siquiera uno de los preceptos ideológicos de las doctrinas liberales en las que dice inspirarse. Por el contrario, hay un olor a fascismo que ahora es difícil de disimular y que, como un gusano en las sociedades europeas, se despierta cuando el sistema está en crisis y el reajuste general de la dominación se convierte en una urgencia histórica. Así fue en 1914 y así fue en 1939. Hay poca esperanza en una Europa que vende lo que quedaba de su proyecto y vuelve al paso de la oca.


----------



## Billy Ray (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

*El Ministerio de Finanzas alemán estudia la nacionalización de las filiales alemanas de Gazprom y Rosneft - Diario Handelsblatt*


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## coscorron (31 Mar 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> Me duda la polla lo que un nickname piense de mi. Entiendes o te lo explico en binario?



No lo escribo para tí ...


----------



## Seronoser (31 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *El Ministerio de Finanzas alemán estudia la nacionalización de las filiales alemanas de Gazprom y Rosneft - Diario Handelsblatt*



Democracias occidentales  
Los políticos no son conscientes del daño que le están haciendo al futuro de su país con estas decisiones


----------



## Cui Bono (31 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Rubén Gisbert. Zonas residenciales de Donestk y Luhansk bombardeadas por los ucras, es curioso, ni un solo periodista occidental cubre estos bombardeos en las zonas separatistas del este de Ucrania.



Hay imágenes de tanques rusos disparando a edificios en casi cualquier ciudad tomada. 

Es normal que los ukras hagan lo mismo contra Donetsk. 

El problema de ser una rata rusa supremacista es que se creen que pueden abusar y luego, cuando les dan exactamente lo mismo, a llorar como la nenaza de Rubén. 

Mariupol ha sido arrasada y en cuanto pillen una ciudad de las otras, de las independizadas, a tiro de artillería la van a dejar como un solar si cae otra sola bomba en una ciudad de Ucrania, para que se lo piensen. Se les va a acabar la tontería de sopetón.

Es curioso que la otra tipa, la rusa que está en Donetsk está en una ciudad prácticamente entera, en vez de la supuestamente arrasada en 8 años de guerra.


----------



## coscorron (31 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Democracias occidentales
> Los políticos no son conscientes del daño que le están haciendo al futuro de su país con estas decisiones



Pues supongo que a partir de ese momento todos lo bienes de cualquier empresa occidental en Rusia podrán sufrir el mismo camino ... Nos hemos suicidado economicamente y a partir de ahora ya nada sera igual. Quien tenga euros en el banco ya los puede tirar a la basura o mejor gastarselos en latunes mientras aún los acepten que no será mucho tiempo. Este es el verdadero frente de batalla y aquí Europa pierde y Rusia pero Europa que soy yo y mi familia perdemos.


----------



## Mongolo471 (31 Mar 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> *nadie va a salvar a los nazis de azov que quedan, ya que están en una lista para ser ejecutados antes o después
> 
> Han sido tontos útiles para torturar y matar y ahora están encontrando su destino escrito*





Atonito dijo:


> Lo que los Ukronazis están demostrando en esta guerra es la bajeza moral mas abyecta que he visto jamás en toda mi vida.
> 
> Demostrado esta que están usando a los civiles como escudos humanos, y demostrado esta que usan autobuses escolares y AMBULANCIAS para el traslado de tropas.
> 
> ...



Tampoco hacen nada nuevo... en Gaza ocurre desde hace años, no hace falta ir hasta Hezbollah, Alqaeda o el ISIS. Lo raro es que no se hayan puesto a hacer IED o explosiones masivas bajo tierra como en la PGM, y utilicen armas propias o de no sé qué país.


----------



## tomac (31 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *El Ministerio de Finanzas alemán estudia la nacionalización de las filiales alemanas de Gazprom y Rosneft - Diario Handelsblatt*



Expropiese!!!

Lastima que el gas lo tienen en Rusia...


----------



## Billy Ray (31 Mar 2022)

_El funcionario del gobierno de Zelensky intenta justificar el hecho de que han liberado de la cárcel a violadores, pedófilos y criminales de guerra. 

_


----------



## HDR (31 Mar 2022)

Ha hecho mucha pupa lo del gas, están que trinan los europánfilos... Más de lo que me esperaba por algo así, que al final era de esperar porque es lógico. Según ellos parece que no tiene derecho Rusia a decidir cómo y a cambio de qué vende sus exportaciones.

Si así de agitados se ponen por un acuerdo comercial desfavorable, ¿Cómo se pondrían ante una guerra abierta con Rusia?

Esta gente no tiene el más mínimo temple.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (31 Mar 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Expropiese!!!
> 
> Lastima que el gas lo tienen en Rusia...



Es la desesperación de los políticos europeos occidentales, no habían previsto para nada lo que está pasando…van de ocurrencia en ocurrencia.


----------



## Seronoser (31 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pues supongo que a partir de ese momento todos lo bienes de cualquier empresa occidental en Rusia podrán sufrir el mismo camino ... Nos hemos suicidado economicamente y a partir de ahora ya nada sera igual. Quien tenga euros en el banco ya los puede tirar a la basura o mejor gastarselos en latunes mientras aún los acepten que no será mucho tiempo. Este es el verdadero frente de batalla y aquí Europa pierde y Rusia pero Europa que soy yo y mi familia perdemos.



No solo los bienes de las empresas occidentales.
También tus bienes personales.
Hoy si eres ruso te expropian; mañana lo harán si eres calvo, eres zurdo, del Atleti, o si eres forero de burbuja.

Todo esto es una bendición, en el sentido de que todas las caretas se están quitando, y vemos que la UE no es más democrática que el Congo o Haití.

En Rusia hace muchos años que sabemos que el Estado no es tu amigo. Por qué crees que aquí el IRPF máximo es de un 15%? (antes un 13%). Porque nadie lo pagaba.


----------



## delhierro (31 Mar 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Expropiese!!!
> 
> Lastima que el gas lo tienen en Rusia...



Ja ja los defensores del libre mercado expropiando empresas. Espabila Putin y nacionaliza las suyas, no seas primo.


----------



## Fauna iberica (31 Mar 2022)

Parece que no todos los europeos son tan borregos como nos quieren hacer creer.
A ver si el próximo se lo explica al maricron de otra manera menos amable.


----------



## Ahmat Sila (31 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _El funcionario del gobierno de Zelensky intenta justificar el hecho de que han liberado de la cárcel a violadores, pedófilos y criminales de guerra.
> 
> _



Tremendo, el día 5 en el Congreso y todos aplaudiendo a un pederasta pedófilo torturador


----------



## delhierro (31 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Bueno, pues ya sabemos que el punto principal del argumentario del día de los pro-Rusos/podemitas es tratar de convencernos que miles de bombardeos por parte de los rusos es igual que los 3 de los ucranianos, obviando por supuesto quien es el agresor, quien esta violando, quien esta robando y saqueando, menuda basura argumental, y que miseria intelectual.



Claro que no se olvida. El agresor es occidente que patrocino un golpe de estado apoyandose en los nazis contra el gobierno legal y democraticamente elegido. Los embajadores occidentales estaban en las manis, y todos los medios haciendo presión para que no se defendiera al gobierno. 

Eso is cuando una parte de la población les planto cara, no se quejaron de que los ametrallaran estan desarmados. Se armaron despues.


----------



## NPI (31 Mar 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


> A vosotros os tienen que meter en frigoríficos ya que vuestros hornos crematorios no dan a vasto.



Cuenta primaria @Erebus. y una de sus cuentas secundarias @EREBUS2


----------



## bigmaller (31 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> ¿Como es posible que sea mas fácil derribar misiles que helicópteros?



Los misiñes no van a 5 mts del suelo


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

Los rusos habrían volado la presa de Oskil. Esto podría inundar posiciones del ejército ucraniano, que están en la ribera del río Donetsk, incluida también la región separatista del propio Donetsk.


----------



## Seronoser (31 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Estados Unidos liberará 1 millón de barriles de petróleo diarios de la reserva estratégica durante seis meses, dijo la Casa Blanca.
> 
> t.me/ntvnews/93458



Usa está realmente desesperada.

Recordemos que a día de hoy se consumen 30 millones de barriles al día en el mundo.
Por tanto...1 millón es...el chocolate del loro.


----------



## Fauna iberica (31 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Rubén Gisbert. Zonas residenciales de Donestk y Luhansk bombardeadas por los ucras, es curioso, ni un solo periodista occidental cubre estos bombardeos en las zonas separatistas del este de Ucrania.



Me parece un poco pedante, y no concuerdo demasiado con su ideología, pero hay que reconocer que le está hechando huevos de ir hasta allí y exponerse, mucho más que cualquier perriodistas embustero y cagón que ya sólo han quedado para difundir mentiras desde un hotel muy lejos del frente.
Gisbert les está dejando a la altura del betún.


----------



## Seronoser (31 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Parece que no todos los europeos son tan borregos como nos quieren hacer creer.
> A ver si el próximo se lo explica al maricron de otra manera menos amable.



Empiezo a pensar que el Frente Nacional puede tener opciones en Francia.
Ojito.


----------



## bigmaller (31 Mar 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Ja ja los defensores del libre mercado expropiando empresas. Espabila Putin y nacionaliza las suyas, no seas primo.



No hay prisa. 
Putin es paciente y tiene planes.... . Por mucho que les joda a algunos.


----------



## Ahmat Sila (31 Mar 2022)

Uno de los dos sobrevivientes después de que un helicóptero con nazis evacuados de Azov fuera derribado cerca de Mariupol.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (31 Mar 2022)

creo que tema financias e interambios economicos relacionado con lo de rusia y patatin t


MR POOL 2020






MR POOL
2022 30 | 3 | 22










FoJAk (@FoJAk3)


Mr Pool 3/30/22 9:47 PM est




nitter.net






BUENO MIRA, PUES ALGUIEN ESTA FELIz xÇD

ya veremos que significa mas adelante  es de imaginar que tiene que ver con temas finacieros y quizas con los cambios de modelo de lo de rusia | gas | swift y cosas de esas​


----------



## M. H. Carles Puigdemont. (31 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Usa está realmente desesperada.
> 
> Recordemos que a día de hoy se consumen 30 millones de barriles al día en el mundo.
> Por tanto...1 millón es...el chocolate del loro.



90 millones.


----------



## mazuste (31 Mar 2022)

Bueno, bueno...
Ya ha pasado un mes y las cosas están más claras ahora.

La guerra de los tiros ya la ha ganado Rusia.
La guerra económica está llegando al mismo resultado, aunque algo más lento.

Todos los oligarcas van a pagar cara su posición, en Ucrania, por un lado, y en Rusia por el otro 
Incluso Israel parece que calculó correctamente como quién será el hombre para hablar mañana.

Putin no entró en esto a ciegas.
Sabía el riesgo y lo que había..


----------



## Seronoser (31 Mar 2022)

Por cierto, el Euribor ya casi en positivo jojojojo
Preveo dolor, mucho dolor.

El euríbor roza el cero y suma tres meses seguidos de ascensos


----------



## Azrael_II (31 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Me parece un poco pedante, y no concuerdo demasiado con su ideología, pero hay que reconocer que le está hechando huevos de ir hasta allí y exponerse, mucho más que cualquier perriodistas embustero y cagón que ya sólo han quedado para difundir mentiras desde un hotel muy lejos del frente.
> Gisbert les está dejando a la altura del betún.



Ni idea de su vida. Pero parece haber nacido en una familia bien, eso se nota hasta en la genética (no significa que no haya también engendros) pero parece que ha dejado de lado el mundo modo fácil y ha abierto la mente y el espíritu. Ha salido de Matrix . Un 10 por el


----------



## bigmaller (31 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los rusos habrían volado la presa de Oskil. Esto podría inundar posiciones del ejército ucraniano, que están en la ribera del río Donetsk, incluida también la región separatista del propio Donetsk.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1007587



Region separatista??? ? Esta usted seguro?


----------



## .Kaikus (31 Mar 2022)

@Alabama Anon dan algun dato interesante, los supervivientes del helicoptero ???, spasiba.


----------



## ProfeInsti (31 Mar 2022)

* Putin firma el decreto para exigir el pago del gas en rublos.
* España envía a Lituania 8 Cazas de Combate.
* Putin, recluta por decreto a 134.500 soldados.
* España ya ha enviado a Ucrania 10 aviones con armas.
* Le roban los datos de 1,3 millones de clientes a Iberdrola.
* Rusia moviliza sus tropas para la ofensiva final en el Donbás
* Los prorrusos aseguran que ya controlan el 90% de Luhansk y
más de la mitad de Donetsk.


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

Putin ordena atraer 134.500 nuevos reclutas.

Según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, los reclutas son llamados a filas bajo el reclutamiento anual de primavera y no serán enviados a ningún "punto crítico". Rusia envió reclutas para luchar en su guerra contra Ucrania a pesar de las promesas de que no sucedería.


----------



## delhierro (31 Mar 2022)

Los rusos han debido de ver las salvajadas, y aunque no las repiten ( lo que esta bien ) se ha acabado el compadreo.


----------



## pirivi-parava (31 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Me parece un poco pedante, y no concuerdo demasiado con su ideología, pero hay que reconocer que le está hechando huevos de ir hasta allí y exponerse, mucho más que cualquier perriodistas embustero y cagón que ya sólo han quedado para difundir mentiras desde un hotel muy lejos del frente.
> Gisbert les está dejando a la altura del betún.



Totalmente de acuerdo, lo que quieren que veamos lo reparten entre twiter y tiktok, pero reporteros occidentales en fregao pocos, pocos
Este chino parece que le echa narices (medio oficial) minuto 0:25


----------



## Ahmat Sila (31 Mar 2022)

Spoiler: +21


----------



## Expected (31 Mar 2022)

Pepejosé dijo:


> Pues a este lo han pillao con el carrito del helao.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1007390
> Ver archivo adjunto 1007393



Ufff.... Que hacen ahí los British ....??


----------



## delhierro (31 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los rusos habrían volado la presa de Oskil. Esto podría inundar posiciones del ejército ucraniano, que están en la ribera del río Donetsk, incluida también la región separatista del propio Donetsk.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1007587



A ver querido desinformador, las tropas que avanzan no vuelan las presas. Las vuelan los defensores para retrasar las cosas. Es licito y se lleva haciendo desde que hay tropas de ingenieros cuando se hacia la guerra ocn lanzas, pero no hace falta engañar.


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

“La armada rusa está bloqueando actualmente el acceso de más de 90 barcos civiles a los puertos del Mar Negro. Buscan transportar granos y otros buenos productos a naciones en el Medio Oriente, África y Asia. Algunos barcos incluso han sido bombardeados.” 

 


Que manera más extraña de desnazificar, no?


----------



## Billy Ray (31 Mar 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Putin firma el decreto para exigir el pago del gas en rublos.
> * España envía a Lituania 10 Cazas de Combate.
> ** Putin, recluta por decreto a 134.500 soldados.*
> * España ya ha enviado a Ucrania 10 aviones con armas.
> ...



Es la "quinta" anual de reclutas, no es nada fuera de lo habitual, cada año lo hace por estas fechas.


----------



## pgas (31 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Que eso de capacidad libre?



*Experto militar Boris Rozhin*

Biden murmuró algo confuso e ininteligible sobre el reemplazo de Rusia en el mercado del gas en un futuro próximo. ¿Puede Estados Unidos salvar a Europa?

La demanda de importación neta de Europa es de 350-360 mil millones de metros cúbicos por año
Rusia cierra alrededor del 60% de todos los suministros, hasta 200-215 mil millones de metros cúbicos a través de tuberías y GNL.
En dos años a partir de 2021, Estados Unidos puede aumentar los suministros de GNL a los mercados extranjeros en no más de 25 mil millones de metros cúbicos por año, esto será al límite.
A partir de 2023, los suministros de GNL de los EE. UU. se reducirán drásticamente debido al potencial de producción limitado y los límites de infraestructura (este es un tema aparte).
En 2020, 25.600 millones de metros cúbicos de gas llegaron de EE. UU. a Europa, en 2022 se pueden distribuir hasta 45.000 millones de metros cúbicos. EE. UU. se convertirá con confianza en el principal proveedor de GNL para Europa en 2022.
Estados Unidos está redirigiendo flujos de Sudamérica y Asia a Europa, aprovechando las condiciones favorables del mercado, pero los suministros son limitados en el lado receptor, 45 mil millones de Estados Unidos en 2022 es casi el límite de lo que Europa puede aceptar. La construcción de nuevas terminales tomará al menos 4-5 años.
En 2022, las terminales europeas de GNL son capaces de manejar alrededor de 150-160 mil millones de metros cúbicos de GNL, en 2019-2020 los suministros fueron de 110 mil millones, en 2021 aumentaron a 125 mil millones de metros cúbicos, en 2022 pueden superar los 140 mil millones de metros cúbicos.
El GNL representará aproximadamente la mitad de las importaciones netas de gas de Europa en 2023.
*Prácticamente no hay capacidad de GNL libre, excepto de los EE. UU., en los próximos tres años.*
Para sustituir a Rusia, Europa debe duplicar la capacidad de las terminales de GNL y reducir un 10% el consumo de gas
La construcción de las terminales y gaseros correspondientes tomará al menos 12 años, pero las restricciones estarán del lado de la oferta. No hay oportunidades para aumentar tales volúmenes de exportaciones de GNL.
En teoría, es imposible reemplazar a Rusia en el mercado del gas, ya sea en tres años o en 10 años. Esto solo puede lograrse a través de una reducción radical en el consumo de gas y un enfoque radical en el GNL.
.......

Si el problema de los alimentos en la mayoría de los países de la eurozona no es tan grave, entonces por qué el presidente de Lituania ha pedido poder comprar productos de la vecina Bielorrusia, lo que indica una escasez extremadamente aguda en este país.

"_Se cerró la frontera para que no viajçaramos. Hoy se olvidaron de los refugiados, del covid. Abrieron la frontera y pidieron al menos un poco de harina, trigo sarraceno y sal_”, dijo Lukashenko.

"No caves un hoyo para otro, tú mismo caerás en él": es la sabiduría de los antepasados, probada a lo largo de los siglos. Y ahora Gitanas Nauseda, que condenó el régimen de Lukashenko, tiene que recurrir a Bielorrusia y no a sus socios para los productos más simples.

Observaremos con el mismo interés cómo los líderes europeos comienzan a revertir su rumbo hacia Rusia.

fuente: 




__





A la espera de que se implanten los medios de pago, Rusia avisa que 'no suministrará gratis' el gas en caso de que la UE se niegue a pagarlo en rublos


Portal elespiadigital.com




elespiadigital.com


----------



## Michael_Knight (31 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



¿Dónde está Wali?


----------



## Kluster (31 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _El funcionario del gobierno de Zelensky intenta justificar el hecho de que han liberado de la cárcel a violadores, pedófilos y criminales de guerra.
> 
> _



La cara de esa señora es el puto mal.


----------



## Ahmat Sila (31 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> “La armada rusa está bloqueando actualmente el acceso de más de 90 barcos civiles a los puertos del Mar Negro. Buscan transportar granos y otros buenos productos a naciones en el Medio Oriente, África y Asia. Algunos barcos incluso han sido bombardeados.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya ninguna tontería con los Rusos, habéis tocado los huevos mucho. Y no te extrañe que lleguen hasta tu guarida algún día.


----------



## dabuti (31 Mar 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Ufff.... Que hacen ahí los British ....??



Desestabilizar.

Como llevan haciendo los putos piratas toda su vida.


----------



## Michael_Knight (31 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> *La OTAN niega que Putin retire sus tropas*
> Actualizado a 31 de marzo de 2022 a las 20:12 CEST
> 
> 
> ...



Te recuerdo que el glorioso ejército rojo putiniano en más de un mes de guerra ha sido incapaz de entrar en Karkov, que está a 9 km de la frontera rusa. Tu seguramente eras de los que decías el segundo día de la invasión que iba a ser una "guerra relampago", ¿a que sí?


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Mar 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> La cara de esa señora es el puto mal.



Una gorroña gorroña, cuando escape por Meapilonia no pasará el casting de actriz porno, pero para anunciar yogures griegos, si que vale.


----------



## dedalo00 (31 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> @Alabama Anon dan algun dato interesante, los supervivientes del helicoptero ???, spasiba.



Que es esa mariconada de arrancar y dejar a su tropa y compañeros de armas a su suerte!! Que pedazo de mar... son estos nazis, se traicionan entre ellos, mínimo un par balazos a cada uno de ellos y de sus propias filas por cobardes y gentuza.


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Te recuerdo que el glorioso ejército rojo putiniano en más de un mes de guerra ha sido incapaz de entrar en Karkov, que está a 9 km de la frontera rusa. Tu seguramente eras de los que decías el segundo día de la invasión que iba a ser una "guerra relampago", ¿a que sí?



Las cosas no están saliendo como esperaban los prorusos de pacotilla eh? 


Ya ha visto el mundo entero la realidad de su EJÉRCITO DE MIERDA , por lo menos algo bueno se ha sacado.


----------



## dabuti (31 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> ¿Dónde está Wali?


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Mar 2022)

Meanwhile en Babilonia..
El secretario de Estado de Estados Unidos, Antony Blinken, anunció el jueves que a partir del 11 de abril, los estadounidenses podrán autoseleccionar su género en sus pasaportes, sin ninguna documentación médica.


----------



## crocodile (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (31 Mar 2022)

pgas dijo:


> Si el problema de los alimentos en la mayoría de los países de la eurozona no es tan grave, entonces por qué el presidente de Lituania ha pedido poder comprar productos de la vecina Bielorrusia, lo que indica una escasez extremadamente aguda en este país.
> 
> "_Se cerró la frontera para que no viajçaramos. Hoy se olvidaron de los refugiados, del covid. Abrieron la frontera y pidieron al menos un poco de harina, trigo sarraceno y sal_”, dijo Lukashenko.
> 
> ...



Es que de hecho...las fronteras no están cerradas. La gente sigue entrando y saliendo de Rusia.

Yo tengo un viaje a Europa la semana que viene, por ejemplo.
Y sí, me lo han complicado un poco con las escalas, pero vamos, que estaré en Inglaterra igual, y al mismo precio que si saliera desde Moscú.
Solo perderé unas horas de más por la escala. SIn más.


----------



## pirivi-parava (31 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> “La armada rusa está bloqueando actualmente el acceso de más de 90 barcos civiles a los puertos del Mar Negro. Buscan transportar granos y otros buenos productos a naciones en el Medio Oriente, África y Asia. Algunos barcos incluso han sido bombardeados.”
> 
> Que manera más extraña de desnazificar, no?



Humanitarian Catastrophe in *Somalia*








Humanitarian Catastrophe in Somalia: With the World's Attention on Ukraine, Suffering Is Rising Elsewhere


Ukraine isn't the only place where children are dying because of the Russian invasion. With all attention on the war there, aid money is drying up in other regions – including in Somalia, which is experiencing a devastating drought.




www.spiegel.de





*Sri Lanka* impone un corte de energía de 13 horas ante la falta de combustible








Sri Lanka impone un corte de energía de 13 horas ante la falta de combustible- El Periódico de la Energía


La empresa de servicios públicos de energía de Sri Lanka impuso este jueves un corte eléctrico de 13 horas.




elperiodicodelaenergia.com





y así....
daños colaterales


----------



## .Kaikus (31 Mar 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> Que es esa mariconada de arrancar y dejar a su tropa y compañeros de armas a su suerte!! Que pedazo de mar... son estos nazis, se traicionan entre ellos, mínimo un par balazos a cada uno de ellos y de sus propias filas por cobardes y gentuza.



Toda la guarnicion ucra de Mariupol, estara al tanto de la huida de sus capos !!!.

PD- Que se hagan una escapada al estilo de Gadafi o un ataque banzai.


----------



## Erebus. (31 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Cuenta primaria @Erebus. y una de sus cuentas secundarias @EREBUS2



Y tú pronto vas a perder la tuya. Mira la última conexión pedazo retrasado. Se me jodió el pc y no me dejaba recuperar la cuneta por eso la cree. A mi el Kremlin no me prepara las cunetas como a ti.


----------



## mazuste (31 Mar 2022)

Putin haciendo pedazos al Imperio:

_*"EEUU vuelve a intentar resolver sus problemas a costa de otros, incluso lanzando una nueva ola de deuda 
y déficit presupuestario. La deuda ya ha crecido enormemente, y en las principales economías europeas 
la inflación está alcanzando un récord. Al mismo tiempo, intentan culparnos de sus errores".

"EEUU también intentará capitalizar la inestabilidad mundial, como hizo durante la 1ª y la 2ª Guerra Mundial, 
durante sus agresiones contra Yugoslavia, Irak y Siria. Los mercados mundiales están cayendo, y el valor 
de las acciones de las empresas del complejo militar-industrial estadounidense está creciendo.*_
*Lo mismo ocurre con el traslado a Europa del gas licuado estadounidense. Los europeos se ven obligados 
a socavar la competitividad de las empresas europeas con sus propias manos, para sacarlas del mercado 
mundial. Para Europa, esto significa una desindustrialización a gran escala y pérdida de millones de puestos 
de trabajo, y en un contexto de aumento de los precios de los alimentos, la gasolina y la electricidad, también 
significa una disminución del nivel de vida de los ciudadanos."*


----------



## dabuti (31 Mar 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Te recuerdo que el glorioso ejército rojo putiniano en más de un mes de guerra ha sido incapaz de entrar en Karkov, que está a 9 km de la frontera rusa. Tu seguramente eras de los que decías el segundo día de la invasión que iba a ser una "guerra relampago", ¿a que sí?



Que no coño, que los Ukros están ya en Murmansk.

PD Saluda a Rocío.


----------



## Billy Ray (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

El hijoPutin está jugando una arriesgada partida de ajedrez que le puede llegar a costar hasta el cargo. Veremos cómo mueve las fichas.


----------



## pirivi-parava (31 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> *La OTAN niega que Putin retire sus tropas*
> Actualizado a 31 de marzo de 2022 a las 20:12 CEST
> Creí que el ejército de Zelensky estaba ya en VLADIVOSTOK.
> 
> ...



A ver si nos aclaramos, porque el Pentágono parece confundido


edito para ampliar


----------



## EUROPIA (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## crocodile (31 Mar 2022)

Gran Bretaña y sus aliados acordaron suministrar artillería de largo alcance y vehículos blindados a Ucrania, no se habla de suministrar tanques - Secretario de Defensa británico Ben Wallace

“En primer lugar, Ucrania necesitará instalaciones de artillería de largo alcance, dada la forma en que ha operado el ejército ruso, profundizando en las ciudades y rodeándolas, así como equipos para proteger la costa”, dijo Wallace a Sky News.


----------



## Fauna iberica (31 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Empiezo a pensar que el Frente Nacional puede tener opciones en Francia.
> Ojito.



Es igual, no va ha hacer nada, es disidencia controlada como aquí podemos y vox.
Todos se deben a los mismos amos.
Solo una rebelión general de los pueblos de Europa pondría fin a este despropósito de gobiernos vendidos y con las manos manchadas de sangre, pero lo veo francamente imposible hoy en día, el control por desgracia es total.


----------



## Kluster (31 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Putin haciendo pedazos al Imperio:
> 
> _*"EEUU vuelve a intentar resolver sus problemas a costa de otros, incluso lanzando una nueva ola de deuda
> y déficit presupuestario. La deuda ya ha crecido enormemente, y en las principales economías europeas
> ...



A ver OTANianos si tenéis cojones a desmentir esto.


----------



## Seronoser (31 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Es igual, no va ha hacer nada, es disidencia controlada como aquí podemos y vox.
> Todos se deben a los mismos amos.
> Solo una rebelión general de los pueblos de Europa pondría fin a este despropósito de gobiernos vendidos y con las manos manchadas de sangre, pero lo veo francamente imposible hoy en día, el control por desgracia es total.



Me refiero a politica internacional con Rusia.
El Frente Nacional y Putin tienen muy buenas relaciones


----------



## Ahmat Sila (31 Mar 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> Que es esa mariconada de arrancar y dejar a su tropa y compañeros de armas a su suerte!! Que pedazo de mar... son estos nazis, se traicionan entre ellos, mínimo un par balazos a cada uno de ellos y de sus propias filas por cobardes y gentuza.



Que esperas de pedófilos de bebés y torturadores de civiles? Lo peor del mundo es lo que van buscando los Yankees. Odio eterno


----------



## Argentium (31 Mar 2022)

Tanto tiempo hablando del peak oil y ya está empezando a notarse

*Biden: Estamos estableciendo nuevos estándares para impulsar la economía de combustible.*
20:02 || 31/03/2022


----------



## El-Mano (31 Mar 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> Spoiler: +21
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias por el spoiler, asi sí.


----------



## pgas (31 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Joanna Wintrol, jefa de la oficina de la DTRA en Ucrania, coordinó y obtuvo proyectos de armas biológicas en ese país.
> 
> Bajo su supervisión directa, se llevaron a cabo los proyectos estadounidenses U-4, UP-6 y UP-8 para estudiar patógenos mortales, como el ántrax, la fiebre congoleña y la leptospirosis.
> 
> t.me/smotri_media/11060




vaya, la DTRA del pentágono es una vieja conocida en el foro covid









Pentagon gave millions to EcoHealth Alliance for weapons research program


The Defense Department doled out millions of dollars to the same nonprofit that funneled federal grant money to the Wuhan Institute of Virology for bat coronavirus research.




nypost.com


----------



## Remequilox (31 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1007625



Se ve que no aprendieron de la anterior crisis (la financiera de las hipotecas basura, también bien cebada por ellos mismos), que hay casos que son "_Too big to fail_".
Y claro, con Rusia, su dimensión "aparente" en el flujo de comercio internacional es que es muy pequeña (dado que el valor agregado de sus exportaciones, en términos de precio nominal, es bajo). 
Pero claro, eso no es porque Rusia sea un agente pequeño, bien al contrario. Es porque Rusia es EL GRAN PROVEEDOR mundial de materias primas y productos semielaborados a precios ínfimos.
Joder económicamente a Rusia es joder económicamente a TODO el mundo que use o dependa de materias primas o productos semielaborados a costes bajos. O sea, al menos TODO Euro-occidente.
Se ha ido a una guerra económica de exterminio contra Rusia confundiendo precio (bajo), con valor (esencial).
A su vez, se ha ignorado o desconocido que si bien Rusia es una economía exportadora, con sanos y reiterados superávits comerciales año tras año, Rusia NO es una "economía de exportación". No es una República Bananera. La parte de exportación de todo lo que Rusia produce y fabrica es una parte más o menos significativa del total. Pero solo una parte, a veces incluso menor.
Joder las exportaciones rusas solo dañan financieramente un poco a la economía rusa, pero causan un descalabro en las economías importadoras de cosas rusas (o ucranianas, que ahora están casi a 0,00).

¿Y respecto de las importaciones elaboradas que Rusia necesita? Cerrados los canales de comercio ordinario, siempre existe el contrabando y el comercio no regulado. 
Y las empresas occidentales, ya dañadas con las pérdidas causadas por el bloqueo a la salida de bienes baratos rusos, no van además, a perder posibles ventas "_off the record_". Mis costes aumentan (si es que logro encontrar componentes), mis ventas disminuyen..... Estoy como para ponerme estupendísimo sobre a quien le vendo que....


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

Pon la expresión "no a la Guerra " en Rusia, vas directo al gulag en la profunda Siberia, o quizás saborees un rico café al plutonio


----------



## Top5 (31 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Osea me quedo con que de todo el arsenal ruso que es inmenso, lo mejor que tienen para derribar helicópteros son armas "otanicas" capturadas. Lo cual habla excelencias del material ruso. Excelencias.



Te veo falto de lógica militar...

Tienes armamento proporcionado por el enemigo --------------> lo aprovechas primero de manera evidente (ha sido la suerte la que te ha proporcionado esos recursos)
No gastas material propio dando un respiro a tus propias líneas de suministros.

Además revientas a mercenarios con su propio material...

Es un caso de justicia poética...


----------



## Oso Polar (31 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Qué venta de energía exactamente?
> USA no tiene prácticamente excedentes ni de gas, ni de petróleo.
> De hecho su acuerdo con la UE dice que le ayudará a la UE a conseguir más gas...de Asia.



La venta de energía que conseguirá al comprarla de un tercer país que previamente se la compro a los rusos y que mediante triangulación comercial y previo cambio de viaje y bandera a la nave se la enviaran a Europa con un profit de +50% del precio habitual solo por cambiar datos al envío.

Un plan infalible.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 Mar 2022)

Austria reconoce que no se puede negar a comprar gas ruso, pero el contrato es en euros.


----------



## .Kaikus (31 Mar 2022)

Americanos de esos !!!.







*Amerikankis cross dresser, gracias a la Nato, estamos mas seguros, Dios Bendiga Arrase America !!!.*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (31 Mar 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> Spoiler: +21
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues si, como si fuesen las fosas marianas. Las guerras son así.


----------



## Fauna iberica (31 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Me refiero a politica internacional con Rusia.
> El Frente Nacional y Putin tienen muy buenas relaciones



Ni eso, ya a mantenido le Pen una actitud rusofoba también, sumándose a los corifeos del imperio.
Si llega a gobernar , que no lo creo seguirá en la misma línea antirusa que el maricron.


----------



## dabuti (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

- Acabo de oír en la BBC que me ocultáis datos importantes sobre el curso de la guerra...
- Quedamos en que no veríamos televisiones extranjeras, presidente. 
-Pues nada café para todos.


----------



## Oso Polar (31 Mar 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Pues si usaron 4 helicopteros en total y derribaron 2, pues yo lo veo un éxito para los Ucros, un 50% es mas que un 0% si se hubieran quedado alli.
> 
> Sobre la idea que los dejaron aterrizar para despues tirarlos visto lo visto no creo fuera así, mas si cabe si usaron manpads portátiles y no un sistema antiaereo monotorizado por radar.
> 
> Habra que ver como evoluciona la informacion y que pueden aportar esos supervivientes.



Helicópteros a 7 metros de altura no los detectas a menos que estés muy cerca, por eso los derribaron con manpads, stinger específicamente..


----------



## NPI (31 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> El F-22 no ha salido tan bueno como nos cuentan, ni barato. Es un producto de los 90. Problemas con el sistema de oxigeno para piloto, problemas con la pintura stealth, electronica y software de los 90....
> 
> Es el avión que hizo entender a la USAF que los desarrollos tienen que ser mas rapidos y menos "disruptores". Como la serie century.
> 
> ...



Pues en InternetOTAN ponen al F-22 Raptor como Dios en la Tierra y del F-35 Lightning II (3 versiones) mejor ni hablamos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

Los todavía vivos neonazis de "Azov" en el funeral de uno de sus líderes, Sergei Zaikovsky, apodado "Deimos". Murió el 27 de marzo.


----------



## Al-paquia (31 Mar 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> Me duda la polla lo que un nickname piense de mi. Entiendes o te lo explico en binario?



Pues para no importarte bien que le contestas.


----------



## kelden (31 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pon la expresión "no a la Guerra " en Rusia, vas directo al gulag en la profunda Siberia, o quizás saborees un rico café al plutonio



Siempre se pueden ira Bélgica como Valtonyc y Puigdemont .....


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Mar 2022)

"Que los guillotinen junto al grupo de especuladores" Max Roberpierre harto del tocapelotas de Danton.


----------



## giovachapin (31 Mar 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Ha hecho mucha pupa lo del gas, están que trinan los europánfilos... Más de lo que me esperaba por algo así, que al final era de esperar porque es lógico. Según ellos parece que no tiene derecho Rusia a decidir cómo y a cambio de qué vende sus exportaciones.
> 
> Si así de agitados se ponen por un acuerdo comercial desfavorable, ¿Cómo se pondrían ante una guerra abierta con Rusia?
> 
> Esta gente no tiene el más mínimo temple.



Eso me recuerda cuando en entrevistas dicen que los europeos le financiaron el ejercito a Putin por comprarles el petroleo y el gas, habra que ser mas hijo de puta, que querian que les regalaran el gas y el petroleo jajajaja.


----------



## Erebus. (31 Mar 2022)

UK will send long-range weapons to keep Russian troops on the run in Ukraine


Further lethal aid announced as MoD calls for national effort to boost Britain's nuclear weapons stocks in light of Vladimir Putin’s threats




www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## Larsil (31 Mar 2022)

Esto es una desgracia de la alsa u alsie a favor de la alsti.


----------



## NPI (31 Mar 2022)

El perfil original
- Centro Internacional para Académicos Woodrow Wilson


----------



## kelden (31 Mar 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Ni eso, ya a mantenido le Pen una actitud rusofoba también, sumándose a los corifeos del imperio.
> Si llega a gobernar , que no lo creo seguirá en la misma línea antirusa que el maricron.



A ver si entendeis las cosas de una puta vez: Putin financia en europa occidental a los que atan a la gente a las farolas (LePen, Abascal, Salvini, etc...etc...) para joder la manta, a ver si acabamos tan jodidos como estaban los ukros hace dos meses con medio pais limpiando étnicamente al otro medio. Es lo único que hace bien esa gente: joder hasta el infinito sus propias sociedades y debilitar sus paises. Por eso los financia Rusia, porque quiere lo peor para sus enemigos. Porque quiere pudrir nuestras sociedades a ver si nos vamos a la mierda.

A Putin, los LePen, Abascal, Salvini, etc...etc... se la pelan. Solo les ha ayudado por el daño infinito que son capaces de infligir a sus propios paises.

Yo no se que pensais que es todo esto. No es una lucha ideológica. Es simplemente la lucha del capitalismo joven y emergente ruso-chino contra el capitalismo viejo y decadente occidental.


----------



## Bartleby (31 Mar 2022)

Acaba de informar Antena 3, ha salido hablando un hombre en nombre de la OTAN, quejándose de que Putin no les informaba de sus intenciones, también añadía que si les informase no le creerían porque no es de fiar. A que parece un chiste.


----------



## Rafl Eg (31 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Hay imágenes de tanques rusos disparando a edificios en casi cualquier ciudad tomada.
> 
> Es normal que los ukras hagan lo mismo contra Donetsk.
> 
> ...



Los edificios a los que disparan los tanques rusos normalmente están ya sin residentes y son usados por la tropas ukras como acuartelamiento para cubrirse y disparar desde ahí, por eso reciben fuego.


----------



## piru (31 Mar 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> No me entero, que indica el paso de una foto a otra?



Como los cromas de Zelensky ya cantaban mucho, esta vez han querido mejorar el tema y han puesto un fondo en movimiento. Pero siguen teniendo fallos con la silueta y al recortarlos el movimiento del soldado del fondo da saltos. He puesto el más cantoso, pero hay varios, p.ej. en el 6" salta la imagen del soldado pero no la de Zelensky


----------



## Ahmat Sila (31 Mar 2022)

*Le van a preguntar el día 5 nuestros queridos políticos a Zelensky porqué dejaron sueltos a pedófilos de bebés?


*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (31 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Acaba de informar Antena 3, ha salido hablando un hombre en nombre de la OTAN, quejándose de que Putin no les informaba de sus intenciones, también añadía que si les informase no le creerían porque no es de fiar. A que parece un chiste.



Va dirigido a borregos que usaban un textil para protegerse de un virus de 50 nm…y aplaudían a las 8.


----------



## mazuste (31 Mar 2022)

*El Estado Mayor ucraniano ha comenzado el traslado de 15.000 tropas del teatro desde Kiev *
_*a Dnepropetrovsk para reforzar el Frente Oriental. Las fuerzas especiales del ejército de la UA *_
*y la SBU (policía secreta) fueron enviadas ayer a Donbass. Preludio a la batalla final.*
Gleb Bazov


·


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (31 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "Que los guillotinen junto al grupo de especuladores" Max Roberpierre harto del tocapelotas de Danton.



No se entera de nada y tratar de desinformar ideologizando un conflicto cuando esto no va de eso.
esto tampoco va de Putin , que hasta el partido comunista ruso no se opone a la invasión.

que asco de sociedad, de políticos, de medios de comunicación. ME DAIS ASCO.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## El-Mano (31 Mar 2022)

Igual es casualidad, mi barrio está sin luz en la calle... ¿Ya se estarán probando formas de ahorro? Yo lo descarto por la inutilidad de los implicados...


----------



## ransomraff (31 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Camarada Mariscal @Zhukov
> Cuando lleguemos a las 5.000 paginas evolucionamos el Hilo.
> 
> Siempre que no sea fin de semana, porque como no haya un miembro del equipo del foro disponible para cerrar el hilo y poner chincheta me puedo cagar en los muertos de alguien.
> En lo más duro de la guerra de Siria me permitían a mi cerrar el hilo, ya no.



Avísame por MP con antelación de a que hora vas más o menos a abrir el nuevo hilo y estoy atento.


----------



## bigmaller (31 Mar 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> No me lo creo....lo del stinger al helicoptero



Pues creo que toca rectificar.

Parece que es cierto.


----------



## Ahmat Sila (31 Mar 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> No se entera de nada y tratar de desinformar ideologizando un conflicto cuando esto no va de eso.
> esto tampoco va de Putin , que hasta el partido comunista ruso no se opone a la invasión.
> 
> que asco de sociedad, de políticos, de medios de comunicación. ME DAIS ASCO.



Valiente zorra, esa se dice llamar política de izquierdas? se nota que ve la TV y poco más, a esta los Ucronazis la habrían violado por roja


----------



## coscorron (31 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "Que los guillotinen junto al grupo de especuladores" Max Roberpierre harto del tocapelotas de Danton.



Las ideologías se han pervertido ya tanto que esta tipa esta del lado de la OTAN y del capitalismo yanqui y sigue sin cortocircuitar.Todo es rarísimo y sin sentido y por eso pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## dabuti (31 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Los todavía vivos neonazis de "Azov" en el funeral de uno de sus líderes, Sergei Zaikovsky, apodado "Deimos". Murió el 27 de marzo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1007663



¿NO ESTUVO EL JEFE?


----------



## NPI (31 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Veamos nuevo croma:
> 
> 50"
> Ver archivo adjunto 1007210
> ...



Una parte de la zona derecha del casco y de la cabeza ha desaparecido, el CGI (croma) es cutre pero cutre.


----------



## NPI (31 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Según afirman los expertos, que expertos? En estos tiempos que corren cualquiera que tenga una cuenta de Twitter es un experto.



Los ejpertos del Gobierno ISGlobal 2020-2022


----------



## Cui Bono (31 Mar 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Los edificios a los que disparan los tanques rusos normalmente están ya sin residentes y son usados por la tropas ukras como acuartelamiento para cubrirse y disparar desde ahí, por eso reciben fuego.



No son usados. Pueden ser potencialmente usados. Lo que quieren es que se abandonen las ciudades y luego destruirlas. Eso es lo que les espera a los que no se someten a la tiranía. 

Es perfectamente recíproco bombardear Donestk para que sus habitantes también abandonen la ciudad para no ser muertos. Y si llegan suficientemente cerca con artillería, arrasar los edificios de allí porque "son usados por la tropas ukras de la Horda como acuartelamiento para cubrirse y disparar desde ahí". 

No se puede ir por la vida siendo una nenaza llorona como los rusos. Los ukras no van a poner los civiles muertos y edificios destruidos sin que otros también se lleven lo suyo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (31 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Gran Bretaña y sus aliados acordaron suministrar artillería de largo alcance y vehículos blindados a Ucrania, no se habla de suministrar tanques - Secretario de Defensa británico Ben Wallace
> 
> “En primer lugar, Ucrania necesitará instalaciones de artillería de largo alcance, dada la forma en que ha operado el ejército ruso, profundizando en las ciudades y rodeándolas, así como equipos para proteger la costa”, dijo Wallace a Sky News.



No ha mandado el Viruelo una ambulancia blindada ???, luego BMRs desarmados, mas adelante Centauros y el siguiente envio carros de combate Leopard !!!.


----------



## mazuste (31 Mar 2022)

* "Ofrecemos a los contratistas de tales países (no amistosos - RIA Novosti) un esquema claro y transparente. *
_*Para comprar gas natural ruso, deben abrir cuentas en rublos en bancos rusos. A partir de estas cuentas*_
*se pagará el gas suministrado a partir de mañana, del 1 de abril de este año"*
Putin


----------



## CEMENTITOS (31 Mar 2022)

De los creadores de los tanques no tienen gasolina, la invasión está estancada, y los jovenes deportistas sin patologías previas, llega... A PUTIN NO LE CUENTAN QUE VA PERDIENDO PORQUE LE TIENEN MIEDO 

Cada semana tenemos un giro de guión novedoso y espectacular.


----------



## dabuti (31 Mar 2022)

*¿LES PASARON LOS UKROS EL MEDIDOR GEIGER?

VAYA NOTICIAS Y MENTIRAS...............................*

*Energoatom, operador energético ucraniano, informa que soldados rusos se han contaminado en la Zona de Exclusión *









Las tropas rusas dejan Chernóbil "con altas dosis de radiación" tras cavar trincheras en el contaminado Bosque Rojo


Energoatom, operador energético ucraniano, informa que soldados rusos se han contaminado en la Zona de Exclusión




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## NPI (31 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Las ideologías se han pervertido ya tanto que esta tipa esta del lado de la OTAN y del capitalismo yanqui y sigue sin cortocircuitar.Todo es rarísimo y sin sentido y por eso pasa lo que pasa.



Que siga dedicándose a ver JewFlix y a cobrar por los servicios prestados, no sirve para otra cosa.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gnidlog (31 Mar 2022)

día 35...



https://militaryland.net/wp-content/uploads/2022/03/day_35_fullmap-1536x982.png


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (31 Mar 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> La venta de energía que conseguirá al comprarla de un tercer país que previamente se la compro a los rusos y que mediante triangulación comercial y previo cambio de viaje y bandera a la nave se la enviaran a Europa con un profit de +50% del precio habitual solo por cambiar datos al envío.
> 
> Un plan infalible.



La parte contratante de la primera parte es la parte contratante...
Eso no va a ocurrir, salvo en tu mente.


----------



## Erebus. (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## niraj (31 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Carta de Robert Pope, Director del Programa Cooperativo de Reducción de Amenazas (CTRP) a Ulyana Suprun, Ministra de Sanidad de Ucrania*
> 
> El documento presentado demuestra la ayuda activa de la Sra. Ulyana Suprun, Ministra de Sanidad de Ucrania, en la creación del Depósito Central de Microorganismos Especialmente Peligrosos (CDP), y su controvertida decisión de ubicar la instalación de alto riesgo en Kiev, la capital de Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Esa señora, Suprun, tiene nacionalidad estadounidense.
Si no recuerdo mal, le pidieron que para ser ministra en Ucrania al menos tuviera doble nacionalidad y adquiriera también la ucraniana, pero no quiso


----------



## Guaguei (31 Mar 2022)

Esto es brutal, no tiene precio, que les pasa
fase de negacion?


----------



## NPI (31 Mar 2022)

La Universidad de La Laguna, me suena a chanchullos graves de hace unos años vistos en el foro.


----------



## arriondas (31 Mar 2022)

Unos cuantos países de la UE van a pagar en rublos, como está mandao... Me gustaría ver qué hacen los bálticos o Polonia.


----------



## giovachapin (31 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> * "Ofrecemos a los contratistas de tales países (no amistosos - RIA Novosti) un esquema claro y transparente. *
> _*Para comprar gas natural ruso, deben abrir cuentas en rublos en bancos rusos. A partir de estas cuentas*_
> *se pagará el gas suministrado a partir de mañana, del 1 de abril de este año"*
> Putin



Que pasara mañana, hagan sus apuestas.


----------



## Bartleby (31 Mar 2022)

Hagamos el perfil en base a la información recibida: Putin es un autócrata, controlador que infunde terror a su entorno a quien todos engañan y nadie le cuenta la verdad.

Cada cual que piense si esto tiene sentido


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (31 Mar 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Rusia toma represalias incluyendo en la lista negra a altos funcionarios de la UE - Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso
> 
> t.me/smotri_media/11067



A ver si ello supone que les echen polonio en el café.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## ussser (31 Mar 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


> UK will send long-range weapons to keep Russian troops on the run in Ukraine
> 
> 
> Further lethal aid announced as MoD calls for national effort to boost Britain's nuclear weapons stocks in light of Vladimir Putin’s threats
> ...



Estos cerdos la quieren liar.


----------



## Salamandra (31 Mar 2022)

¿Pero los bancos rusos han quitado las oficinas en la UE ¿no?. Tendrán oficinas en los países amistosos que no bloquearán el pago.

Estoy recordando un video de Negocios TV en el que decían que los dos bancos no bloqueados para pagar el gas de todos los bancos rusos que eran dos uno de ellos Gazpron bank y el otro no recuerdo el nombre en cuanto se público que a éstos si les dejaban operar habían liquidado todo lo liquidable y el de NegociosTV se hacia cruces con lo que les importaba que los bloquearan porque con toda rapidez en cuento lo dijo la UE se habian presentado, cerrado las operaciones pendientes y habian cerrado las sucursales ellos. Ahora veo yo el por qué, el de negocios Tv decía que además con eficacia envidiable en pagar todas sus deudas.

Si es así los bancos rusos para pagar el gas en euros dólares o lo que sea se encontrarán con que solo tienen sucursales donde no pueden embargarles supongo que será o Rusia o países que no aplican sanciones.

Quiero creer que por ahí irá el cuento.


----------



## Guaguei (31 Mar 2022)

Yo creo que acabaran aceptando pagar en Rublos, pero despues de quedarse sin gas un tiempo, y pediran prorrogas para el comienzo de las nuevas condiciones de los contratos, que les un margen de tiempo y bla bla bla, y que si mitad y mitad es mas justo, rublos euros

incluso sacaran el tema de las sanciones, hombre se podrian revisar y estudiar, claro que si, para que sancionarnos, no tiene sentido, no es la solucion nunca arregla nada 

Pero no se, tal vez no acepten por que Usa se enfade mucho y les presione a sus titeres o les amenace de formas que no podemos ver


----------



## lasoziedad (31 Mar 2022)

*Rusia cede el mando de Chernóbil a Ucrania*

Las autoridades ucranianas han informado este jueves al Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA) de que* la antigua central nuclear de Chernóbil está de nuevo bajo control ucraniano tras la retirada de las tropas rusas* que la ocupaban desde el 24 de febrero.

*Las tropas rusas "han transferido por escrito el control de la central* a personal ucraniano y han desplazado dos convoyes de tropas hacia Bielorrusia", informó el OIEA en un comunicado.

Añade que un tercer convoy ruso salió *en dirección a Bielorrusia de la ciudad nórdica de Slavútych*, donde vive gran parte del personal que gestiona los residuos radiactivos de Chernóbil.


----------



## ferrys (31 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> De los creadores de los tanques no tienen gasolina, la invasión está estancada, y los jovenes deportistas sin patologías previas, llega... A PUTIN NO LE CUENTAN QUE VA PERDIENDO PORQUE LE TIENEN MIEDO
> 
> Cada semana tenemos un giro de guión novedoso y espectacular.



No olvide que Putin tiene cáncer. No mueve el brazo derecho.


----------



## Azote87 (31 Mar 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Estos cerdos la quieren liar.



A estos les pilla el tinglado bien lejos por eso están así


----------



## piru (31 Mar 2022)

Otra más, en Dnipro. Está envuelta en plástico y hace sol. Tiene que estar empapada por la transpiración, puede morir por eso y si la dejan a la noche así, morirá congelada. 

Ucrania es un estercolero
Putin date prisa.




t.me/boris_rozhin/38405


----------



## Impresionante (31 Mar 2022)

. Austria se opone a la prohibición de las importaciones del gas y petróleo ruso

_*Pausar la importación no es posible*_


----------



## frangelico (31 Mar 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Esa señora, Suprun, tiene nacionalidad estadounidense.
> Si no recuerdo mal, le pidieron que para ser ministra en Ucrania al menos tuviera doble nacionalidad y adquiriera también la ucraniana, pero no quiso



Creo que Ucrania ha tenido varios ministros extranjeros estos años. Es una cosa como mínimo poco estética.


----------



## lasoziedad (31 Mar 2022)

*Zelenski pide ayuda a sus embajadores*

El presidente ucraniano, *Volodomir Zelenski*, ha pedido a los *diplomáticos y embajadores de su país *que aumenten sus esfuerzos para que Ucrania pueda recibir *más armas y para incrementar las sanciones contra Rusia*, que hace 36 días comenzó la invasión de su país.

En su discurso de esta madrugada, el presidente *dijo que 'si no hay armas, ni sanciones, ni restricciones para los negocios rusos', ellos, los diplomáticos, 'podrían empezar a buscar otro trabajo'*.

Como resultado de esta dinámica, el presidente Zelenski comunicó los *ceses de los embajadores de Marruecos y Georgia*, país este que tiene ocupada una parte de su territorio por los rusos (Osetia del Sur y Abjasia).


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (31 Mar 2022)

*Foreign Affairs Intelligence Council *@IntellUK
26 minutes ago








Foreign Affairs Intelligence Council


As Russia continues to make financial power moves Russia's FM says this: '"A new reality is taking shape: the unipolar world is irretrievably receding in




anonup.com







https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2022/03/8rk1irfEHLWo2Q8Kn61e_31_dd57415fc516116c9edda0d85cc0511d_video_original.mp4



*Se trata de un proceso objetivo que no puede detenerse.
No habrá un solo gobernante en esta nueva realidad....
Nadie en la Tierra será considerado de segunda categoría. Todas las naciones son iguales y soberanas". *
*Se trata de un proceso objetivo que no puede detenerse.*​ 




* Vincent Kennedy -Z *
 *Imagine* the Russians put a Q on their tanks.






Vincent Kennedy -Z​ 
​




As Russia continues to make financial power moves Russia's FM says this:
'"A new reality is taking shape: the unipolar world is irretrievably receding into the past and a multipolar world is being born.
This is an objective process that cannot be stopped.
There won't be one single ruler in this new reality....
Nobody on Earth will be considered a second-rate player. All nations are equal and sovereign."
 ​


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## crocodile (31 Mar 2022)

Antonio comiendole el rabo a Mohsmed.

Pedro Sánchez, presidente de España, ha conversado con el rey de Marruecos, Mohamed VI.

Asegura que han lanzado una hoja de ruta que consolida la nueva etapa entre los dos países.

Pedro Sánchez, President of Spain, has spoken with the King of Morocco, Mohamed VI.

He assures that they have launched a roadmap that consolidates the new stage between the two countries.

▫@ENTRE_GUERRAS▫


----------



## Rafl Eg (31 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> No son usados. Pueden ser potencialmente usados. Lo que quieren es que se abandonen las ciudades y luego destruirlas. Eso es lo que les espera a los que no se someten a la tiranía.
> 
> Es perfectamente recíproco bombardear Donestk para que sus habitantes también abandonen la ciudad para no ser muertos. Y si llegan suficientemente cerca con artillería, arrasar los edificios de allí porque "son usados por la tropas ukras de la Horda como acuartelamiento para cubrirse y disparar desde ahí".
> 
> No se puede ir por la vida siendo una nenaza llorona como los rusos. Los ukras no van a poner los civiles muertos y edificios destruidos sin que otros también se lleven lo suyo.



Se han visto un montón de edificios que son usados por las tropas ukras como acuartelamiento, incluyendo colegios, hospitales y centros comeciales.
No hablemos ya de edificios residenciales y bloques de pisos, que es desde donde disparan usándolos como escudos. Si no para qué coño te crees que se meten en las ciudades?


----------



## frangelico (31 Mar 2022)

Ya. Pero la prudencia aconseja andarse con cuidado. No lo vayan a "haber trinufado" para luego colocartelo en la élite. En España se ha hecho esto desde los 60 con ciertas becas americanas que se repartieron entre niños de la élite franquista para al tiempo ganarselos y darles un barniz cosmopolita de modo que aquí dijéramos "anda, si ha estado un semestre en. Harvard, seguro que levanta el país". En USA tienen la prudencia constitucional de pedir edad mínima y nacimiento en el territorio para aspirar a presidente y yo eso lo extendería a más cargos públicos.


----------



## giovachapin (31 Mar 2022)

piru dijo:


> Otra más, en Dnipro. Está envuelta en plástico y hace sol. Tiene que estar empapada por la transpiración, puede morir por eso y si la dejan a la noche así, morirá congelada.
> 
> Ucrania es un estercolero
> Putin date prisa.
> ...



Y cual es el simbolismo de poner a la gente asi atacadas en los postes, alguien que me lo explique pliz.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Bartleby (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## crocodile (31 Mar 2022)

Veo al Alexei ese ejecutado por los democratas del Azov por decir la verdad.


----------



## pgas (31 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Es que de hecho...las fronteras no están cerradas. La gente sigue entrando y saliendo de Rusia.
> 
> Yo tengo un viaje a Europa la semana que viene, por ejemplo.
> Y sí, me lo han complicado un poco con las escalas, pero vamos, que estaré en Inglaterra igual, y al mismo precio que si saliera desde Moscú.
> Solo perderé unas horas de más por la escala. SIn más.




se refiere a las fronteras con Bielorrusia, y lo único que consiguieron fue relegar Klapeida en favor de Ust-Luga.

Si no andan con más tiento les pasará como a los finlandeses que han quitado el tren ese allegro pero mantienen las exportaciones porque las necesitan para sus papeleras etc ...

cuando les digan de pagar en rublos va haber lloros también en Helsinki


----------



## Impresionante (31 Mar 2022)

Con respecto a lo del pago de gas a Rusia, 2 reflexiones.

1. Es inconcebible es que estos países estén contribuyendo a dañar a Rusia economica y militarmente, y a la vez, pretendan que Rusia tenga un comportamiento sumiso.

2. Si el pago en los contratos pusiera exclusivamente en euros, cabría defender la postura de europa, aunque fuera pueril.
La razón por la que los países europeos no pueden protestar es desde el momento en que se usan euro o dolar inndistintamente, porque entonces ya da lugar a un pago afectadp por el sistema cambiario de moneda, al igual que lo es el euro-rublo.


----------



## npintos (31 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Rusia cede el mando de Chernóbil a Ucrania*
> 
> Las autoridades ucranianas han informado este jueves al Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA) de que* la antigua central nuclear de Chernóbil está de nuevo bajo control ucraniano tras la retirada de las tropas rusas* que la ocupaban desde el 24 de febrero.
> 
> ...



Lo leí hace unas horas en Defcon Warning pero no le di mucha importancia ya que no hay fuentes en la información. 

De hecho, el regulador nuclear de Ucrania ni siquiera lo tiene en su portal de novedades.


----------



## mazuste (31 Mar 2022)

¡¡¡"Permitirán" !!! la vena macarra del imperio.

EEUU "permitirá" a la India comprar petróleo ruso, pero amenaza con sanciones si Nueva Delhi compra demasiado


----------



## Rafl Eg (31 Mar 2022)

giovachapin dijo:


> Y cual es el simbolismo de poner a la gente asi atacadas en los postes, alguien que me lo explique pliz.



Es represión, persecusión, vejación pública y tortura. El mensaje es: hacer lo que digan los ultras banderistas y que nadie ose rechistar


----------



## cryfar74 (31 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> * "Ofrecemos a los contratistas de tales países (no amistosos - RIA Novosti) un esquema claro y transparente. *
> _*Para comprar gas natural ruso, deben abrir cuentas en rublos en bancos rusos. A partir de estas cuentas*_
> *se pagará el gas suministrado a partir de mañana, del 1 de abril de este año"*
> Putin



El plan sigue como ayer, no cambio nada. o estoy equivocado?

El planteamiento es que los compradores deben abrir dos cuentas. 

Los compradores en una de ellas ingresan los euros e inmediatamente el banco los coje y los lleva a la bolsa de Moscu para comprar Rublos y luego los vuelve a ingresar en la otra cuenta que tienen dichos compradores. Los rublos cambiados de esta segunda cuenta son los que pagan el gas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Mar 2022)

Biden sin darse cuenta muestra el papel donde están escritas todas las preguntas y respuestas de la conferencia de prensa.







www.burbuja.info


----------



## kelden (31 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Las ideologías se han pervertido ya tanto que esta tipa esta del lado de la OTAN y del capitalismo yanqui y sigue sin cortocircuitar.Todo es rarísimo y sin sentido y por eso pasa lo que pasa.



No, no es rarísimo. Este conflicto no es ideológico. El la lucha del capitalismo que nace (ruso-asiático) contra el que está muriendo (occidente). La lucha de lo que viene contra lo que se va. No tiene nada que ver con ideologías. Tiene que ver con el control de los recursos y de la riqueza.

Incluso yo diría que chinos y rusos tampoco tienen muy claro hacia donde van. Solo escapan de la quema de occidente, que les salpique lo menos posible.


----------



## Impresionante (31 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Brutal


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (31 Mar 2022)

*Las señales de alarma en los mercados y la economía despiertan al 'fantasma' de la recesión*

La curva de tipos de EEUU se sigue aplanando y ya se invierte en algunos tramos
El crecimiento negativo de los salarios reales remite a pasadas recesiones









Las señales de alarma en los mercados y la economía despiertan al 'fantasma' de la recesión


Hace poco más de un año que comenzó la recuperación económica y, sin embargo, los mercados ya están lanzando señales de recesión (el anterior ciclo expansivo duró más de diez años en EEUU y unos siete en la Eurozona). En unos pocos meses, los riesgos para la economía se han multiplicado en...



www.eleconomista.es





@Erio-Eleuterio


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (31 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> ojala se coma a tu mama, o a tus hijos un león o similar eso también ocurre en la vida real, a ver si te parece una mariconada tambien, por cierto te jodio ver a Assad vivo, como se nota que no respondes a la preguntita




Ni me jode ni no me jode, solo digo que si Rusia e Irán no hubieran metido en Siria a 80K mercenarios y jihadistas extranjeros de hasta una docena de países distintos Assad llevaría lamiendo pollas circuncidadas en el infierno al menos desde 2015, el país está dividido de facto, si entendemos por ganar la guerra recuperar el país que es lo que decía Assad entonces Assad,, Rusia e Irán perdieron la guerra.


----------



## Patatas bravas (31 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Ni me jode ni no me jode, solo digo que si Rusia e Irán no hubieran metido en Siria a 80K mercenarios y jihadistas extranjeros de hasta una docena de países distintos Assad llevaría lamiendo pollas circuncidadas en el infierno al menos desde 2015, el país está dividido de facto, si entendemos por ganar la guerra recuperar el país que es lo que decía Assad entonces Assad,, Rusia e Irán perdieron la guerra.



Quién es más fuerte iran o rusia?


----------



## fulcrum29smt (31 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Como ves tú el duelo entre radares/ misiles antiaéreos y furtividad ? La USAF ha anunciado que en 2030 retira los F-22 según ellos porque el nuevo caza 6G del que ya hay algún prototipo entrará en producción y va a ser tan maravilos que reduce la firma infrarroja no sé cuánto y tiene hasta láseres antimisiles y llevará el AIM-260. La misilística rusa tiene fama de buena y supongo que habrá en desarrollo mejores equipos antiaéreos.



Lo que me pides es complejo de explicar, intentaré simplificar sin dejar lo importante de lado, ten en cuenta que además que es mi opinión personal, de ahí no pasa.

A ver, los cazas furtivos o "invisibles al radar" en realidad no existen, lo que si existen son cazas, bombarderos, misiles e incluso barcos que están diseñados para tener un bajo o muy bajo RCS (retorno o contraste radar) en una o varias frecuencias determinadas.

Aquí tienes una web donde aparecen las distintas frecuencias o bandas de radar.






Fundamentos de radar - Principio Básico de Funcionamiento







www.radartutorial.eu





El disponer de un bajo RCS es una ventaja para cualquier avión dado que aumenta su supervivencia, pero esto no es como nos cuentan en las películas, no siempre es lineal y va variando según la posición relativa del avión al radar y sobre todo el RCS será distinto según la banda de radar que se emplee.

Rusia tiene la red de radares de descubierta y de sistemas antiaéreos más grande del mundo en red, es decir, la información de los distintos sistemas se fusiona y analiza.

Hay varias maneras de luchar contra la tecnología stealth, una es aumentar la potencia de emisión de los radares, es la más obvia, la otra opción es usar un radar con una frecuencia para la cual el avión Stealth no esté tan optimizado.

El Su-35 por ejemplo tiene 3 radares distintos, el Su-57 tiene 5 radares. El Su-35 que es el que esta operativo plenamente y en cantidades sustanciales lleva un radar principal PESA Irbis en banda X (es el radar más potente hasta la fecha instalado en un caza), adicionalmente en cada una de sus alas lleva un radar AESA en banda L.

*Radar Irbis en banda X.*






*Radares laterales AESA en banda L incrustados en el ala.*






Según muchas fuentes los aviones Stealth están optimizados para radares de alta frecuencia (banda X por ejemplo) pero no estan tan optimizados para radares de baja frecuencia como los VHF, UHF o la banda L. Es muy dificil o practicamente imposible conjugar un diseño de avión que esté optimizado para radares de alta y baja frecuencia a la vez, lo que funciona para frecuencias altas deja de funcionar las bajas.

Se sabe que los radares en banda L no son capaces de reportar exactamente con precisión en que punto del espacio o altura esta el contacto detectado pero aun así son de mucha utilidad al poder detectar blancos a grandes distancias que para el radar principal pasan inadvertidos.

Una vez se sabe que hay "algo" se puede focalizar la potencia del radar principal sobre el área donde reportan el contacto o contactos los radares en banda L.

Con esto me refiero a que por ejemplo, esto es lo que ha desarrollado la industria de defensa Rusa, como ves es la eterna lucha entre el escudo y la espada.

Con respecto a lo que indicas del retiro por parte de EEUU de 20 y pico F-22 para hacer sitio al 6ª generación veremos, no dudo que lo sacarán, pero es que Chinos y Rusos ya estan en ello también.

Los Chinos cuentan con 2 cazas Stealth, el J-20 ya introducido en grandes números y el J-31 en pruebas del estado, seguro que no se quedan en la 5ª y estan trabajando en la 6ª generación también ya en estos momentos.

Los Rusos por ejemplo tienen 3 cazas de 5ª generación en desarrollo o en producción, que se conozca, el Su-57, el Su-75 (en desarrollo) y el caza ligero Stealth de Mig, el LFS (aunque este no se sabe a ciencia cierta si lo lanzaran debido a que Sukhoi sacó hace poco el Su-75). Adicionalmente Mig esta trabajando en el sustituto del Mig-31 que si es un 6ª generación, dado que según sus declaraciones portará armas laser, poseerá velocidad hipersónica y tendrá un radar de fotones.

¿Donde estará la realidad? Tanto para Norteamericanos como Chinos o Rusos nadie lo sabrá hasta que salgan esos nuevos bichos.

Pd. Menudo tocho para la gente que no le interesan estos temas.


----------



## Elimina (31 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Según afirman los expertos, que expertos? En estos tiempos que corren cualquiera que tenga una cuenta de Twitter es un experto.



Los expertos creo que los inventó antena 3 hace muchos años, cuando empezó a ser telebizion.
A ver si dicen quiénes son, que nos les pongo cara. Lo mismo se han ido muriendo después de tanto tiempo, pero me gustaría conocer alguno.
¿Serán humanos?


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (31 Mar 2022)

*Yo veo a muchos remando* desde hace mucho tiempo, pero no para que salgamos mejor o mas fuertes o todo bien...justo para lo contrario, y cada vez reman con mas fuerza.


----------



## Impresionante (31 Mar 2022)

Esquivando la muerte
*Vlad y los jóvenes escondidos de la guerra: "Sólo deseo vivir"*
_Él es el retrato de miles de jóvenes ucranianos que viven escondidos para no ser alistados. Vladislav permanece con su abuela y su gato Kuzma, viendo desde la ventana cómo los que salen de sus casas son automáticamente reclutados para la lucha contra el invasor ruso. Charlamos cada noche con él de sus temores. "Soy muy joven y aún no he visto nada de la vida..."_


----------



## kelden (31 Mar 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Ni me jode ni no me jode, solo digo que si Rusia e Irán no hubieran metido en Siria a 80K mercenarios y jihadistas extranjeros de hasta una docena de países distintos Assad llevaría lamiendo pollas circuncidadas en el infierno al menos desde 2015, el país está dividido de facto, si entendemos por ganar la guerra recuperar el país que es lo que decía Assad entonces Assad,, Rusia e Irán perdieron la guerra.



Coño ... es que si Europa, USA y los Golfos no hubieran metido previamente otros 80.000 rebanacuellos a Assad no le habría hecho falta meter nada.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (31 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Yo veo a muchos remando* desde hace mucho tiempo, pero no para que salgamos mejor o mas fuertes o todo bien...justo para lo contrario, y cada vez reman con mas fuerza.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1007783



Porque el remero es el principio originario, el ser primero, el ser supremo.... DE LA SUBNORMALIDAD


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (31 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Las señales de alarma en los mercados y la economía despiertan al 'fantasma' de la recesión*
> 
> La curva de tipos de EEUU se sigue aplanando y ya se invierte en algunos tramos
> El crecimiento negativo de los salarios reales remite a pasadas recesiones
> ...



La curva de tipos ya invirtió en 2019 creo recordar.

Ahora no estoy muy seguro, pero miradlo en la FRED 10 minus 2 Years. Invirtió hace la ostia de tiempo.


----------



## niraj (31 Mar 2022)

INE dijo:


> Los otaneros mejor no miréis la cotización EUR/RUB que ya está por debajo de 90. No sé a dónde vamos a llegar.
> 
> PD: Ojo que con la revalorización del Rublo el precio del gramo en el mercado del oro ya está a 5077 rublos/gramo, a nada de los
> 5000 rublos que el Banco Central de Rusia paga por gramo de oro.



El indice IRTS hoy +7,5%


----------



## Elimina (31 Mar 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> Esto es brutal, no tiene precio, que les pasa
> fase de negacion?



Y espero que esta vez me den el ticket, porque cada vez que me sobra gas tengo que tirarlo.
Malditos rusos y su pescado seco.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (31 Mar 2022)

NPI dijo:


> El público de La Sexta alias (La Secta) es GANADO y se ve reflejado diariamente en su TV.



Cierto, pero por desgracia no se observa ninguna diferencia con otros canales como La 1, Antena 3, Cuatro, Telecinco, Trece TV, la Siete, etc...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Elimina (31 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Vamos asno,no rebuznes y tira de la noria,que si no no hay alfalfa hoy,,,,rata asquerosa......



¿siempre terminas diciendo "rata asquerosa"?
Ni un bot es tan monótono


----------



## frangelico (31 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Lo que me pides es complejo de explicar, intentaré simplificar sin dejar lo importante de lado, ten en cuenta que además que es mi opinión personal, de ahí no pasa.
> 
> A ver, los cazas furtivos o "invibles al radar" en realidad no existen, lo que si existen son cazas, bombarderos, misiles e incluso barcos que están diseñados para tener un bajo o muy bajo RCS (retorno o contraste radar) en una o varias frecuencias determinadas.
> 
> ...



Gracias. De radares se cosas y hasta he estudiado cosas en tiempos , pero no de misiles. Me da la impresión de que los sistemas rusos S-400 y S-500 son bastante superiores a los que tenemos en Occidente y por algo el miedo americano a que Turquía tuviese a la vez sistemas antiaéreos de Turquía y aviones "stealth" americanos. Al final la cuestión imagino que está en buscar pequeñas ventajas en tiempo para que la detección sea inutil al producirse demasiado tarde. Respecto a la firma IR e incluso acústica también supongo que habrá una guerra de avances en ocultación y detección . La cuestión es si la famosa 6G (el proyecto 6G ruso es el MiG-41?) Será el canto de cisne de la aviación tripulada , hablan de acompañarlos de drones s de idénticas prestaciones y a medio plazo quizá esto sea lo unico. 
Lo que veo es que Rusia tiene quizá demasiados programas en marcha, 3 , imagino que el Su-75 tendrá buena salida en exportaciones , pero los otros dos quizá no les interese, sobre todo el 6G. 

Lo que no me acabo de creer es que ya se pueda sustituir el cañón por un láser, que algo de eso he leído sobre este nuevo misterioso 6G americano.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (31 Mar 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No, no es rarísimo. Este conflicto no es ideológico. El la lucha del capitalismo que nace (ruso-asiático) contra el que está muriendo (occidente). La lucha de lo que viene contra lo que se va. No tiene nada que ver con ideologías. Tiene que ver con el control de los recursos y de la riqueza.
> 
> Incluso yo diría que chinos y rusos tampoco tienen muy claro hacia donde van. Solo escapan de la quema de occidente, que les salpique lo menos posible.



Este es el análisis mas acertado que se puede hacer, y es el motivo por el cual los podemonguers -entre otros- andan tan perdidos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

Tanque T-72AMT de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (31 Mar 2022)

LOL


----------



## Honkler (31 Mar 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¡¡¡"Permitirán" !!! la vena macarra del imperio.
> 
> EEUU "permitirá" a la India comprar petróleo ruso, pero amenaza con sanciones si Nueva Delhi compra demasiado



Y los indios no le hacen una peineta?


----------



## Knight who says ni (31 Mar 2022)

Vengo observando que los telediarios ya no abren con la guerra de Ucrania. Ya empezamos a pasar, dentro de poco como Afganistán, que parecía el fin del mundo y ya no se acuerda de ellos ni Perry.


----------



## crocodile (31 Mar 2022)

La republica Popular de Donestk da ya por totalmente controlada Mariupol y comienza a organizar la administración de la ciudad.


DONETSK, 31 de marzo. /TASS/. El jefe de la República Popular de Donetsk (RPD), Denis Pushilin, ordenó la formación de una administración municipal en Mariupol, según un decreto publicado en el sitio web del jefe de la RPD el jueves.

"Se formará una administración local de la República Popular de Donetsk en la ciudad de Mariupol", dice el documento.

Pushilin también entregó instrucciones al jefe de la administración de la ciudad de Mariupol para garantizar el desarrollo y la aprobación de un reglamento relacionado con la administración de la ciudad, su estructura y personal. El decreto también ordena la creación de administraciones de distrito en Mariupol, incluido el nombramiento de sus jefes. Estos pasos deben tomarse en coordinación con la administración del jefe del DPR. El decreto entra en vigor hoy.


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



A los que realmente han liberado es a los sicarios . sabemos quienes van a llegar a Europa occidental disfrazados de refugiados para cuando den la señal .

Al final sólo quedará en la cárcel algún padre de familia denunciado por su mujer para irse con un negro y los de la manada. 










El presidente de Argelia concede el perdón a más de 5.000 presos


El presidente de Argelia, Abdelmayid Tebune, ha firmado este miércoles un decreto concediendo el perdón a...




www.europapress.es













El rey de Marruecos indulta a 5.600 presos a causa del coronavirus


La gracia real se otorgará de forma progresiva y los beneficiarios han de guardar la cuarentena en sus domicilios




elpais.com


----------



## Fígaro (31 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



Jojojojo qué gustazo ha de dar ver minuto a minuto cómo tu país y tú vais siendo cada vez más unos putos leprosos apestados.


----------



## Libistros (31 Mar 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Vengo observando que los telediarios ya no abren con la guerra de Ucrania. Ya empezamos a pasar, dentro de poco como Afganistán, que parecía el fin del mundo y ya no se acuerda de ellos ni Perry.



No te preocupes que en breve sacan a los alien. Espero que al menos nos pongan a Pleyadianas rubias y cachondonas que hay demasiado olor a cuero en la telediarrea últimamente.


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Mar 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Vengo observando que los telediarios ya no abren con la guerra de Ucrania. Ya empezamos a pasar, dentro de poco como Afganistán, que parecía el fin del mundo y ya no se acuerda de ellos ni Perry.



Lógicamente ambos hechos están relacionados.


----------



## crocodile (31 Mar 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Vengo observando que los telediarios ya no abren con la guerra de Ucrania. Ya empezamos a pasar, dentro de poco como Afganistán, que parecía el fin del mundo y ya no se acuerda de ellos ni Perry.



Han cambiado las órdenes porque los ukros van perdiendo en el frente y Rusia tiene pillada a la Unión Euroyankee por los c. En cuanto al gas.


----------



## Fígaro (31 Mar 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Vengo observando que los telediarios ya no abren con la guerra de Ucrania. Ya empezamos a pasar, dentro de poco como Afganistán, que parecía el fin del mundo y ya no se acuerda de ellos ni Perry.





Sueños de follarrusos con nick anglo.


----------



## Knight who says ni (31 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Sueños de follarrusos con nick anglo.



No veo que tiene mi comentario de pro-nada, la verdad...


----------



## Fígaro (31 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Yo veo a muchos remando* desde hace mucho tiempo, pero no para que salgamos mejor o mas fuertes o todo bien...justo para lo contrario, y cada vez reman con mas fuerza.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1007783




Vosotros los perrofaluters comunistas, de remar poquito, si acaso papi o mami.


----------



## Fígaro (31 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



Qué rápido enviudan las cabras, visto y no visto.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (31 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> La curva de tipos ya invirtió en 2019 creo recordar.
> 
> Ahora no estoy muy seguro, pero miradlo en la FRED 10 minus 2 Years. Invirtió hace la ostia de tiempo.



Y llegó la recesión de 2020, pero como sabemos fue una recesión "especial". 

Ahora vuelve a descontarse la VERDADERA RECESIÓN. Seguramente esta se soslayó por las medidas tomadas por el covid. PERO ESTÁ VOLVIENDO. SE ACERCA Y ME DA MÍ QUE ESTA RECESIÓN TIENE MUCHAS MUCHAS GANAS DE ENTRAR EN LA SALA DE UNA PUTA VEZ.


----------



## NPI (31 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Qué venta de energía exactamente?
> USA no tiene prácticamente excedentes ni de gas, ni de petróleo.
> De hecho su acuerdo con la UE dice que le ayudará a la UE a conseguir más gas...de Asia.



Japón, Corea del Sur y Singapur sois los siguientes.


----------



## pirivi-parava (31 Mar 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Vengo observando que los telediarios ya no abren con la guerra de Ucrania. Ya empezamos a pasar, dentro de poco como Afganistán, que parecía el fin del mundo y ya no se acuerda de ellos ni Perry.



Pues mira que los "pobres" afganos andan bien jodidos y eso es lamentable (y da cancha a la prensa lacrimógena )
La historia del pueblo “con un solo riñón”: ciudadanos de Afganistán venden sus órganos para sobrevivir












“Vendí mi riñón”: en Afganistán sufren para alimentar a sus hijos ante la hambruna


Una localidad vecina se ha ganado el triste apodo del “pueblo con un sólo riñón”, ya que la mayoría de sus habitantes lo han hecho




www.reporteindigo.com





Hambre y abusos a hombres, mujeres y niños


----------



## Elimina (31 Mar 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Vengo observando que los telediarios ya no abren con la guerra de Ucrania. Ya empezamos a pasar, dentro de poco como Afganistán, que parecía el fin del mundo y ya no se acuerda de ellos ni Perry.



Cierto. Al mismo tiempo, cada vez más gente empieza a dudar.
Los medios no pueden estar aporreando a la población con un mensaje mientras esta va variando de postura. En cuanto eso pasa, hay que desconectar porque no pueden dar un mensaje que no va a ser bien recibido.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (31 Mar 2022)

JODER ME SALEN PAGINAS ENTERAS SIN POST

por que tengo a todos los cagahilos y cagapost en el ignore


----------



## frangelico (31 Mar 2022)

Lo que nos vendría bien a los españoles es tener S-400 o 500 en Canarias. Y adiós a toda la tontería del moro, se le pdoiran derribar los aviones según salen de Kenitra. Pero somos "amigos" y tenemos en el culo la mano del mismo titiritero .


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## kelden (31 Mar 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Este es el análisis mas acertado que se puede hacer, y es el motivo por el cual los podemonguers -entre otros- andan tan perdidos.



Yo soy podemonger.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (31 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Gracias. De radares se cosas y hasta he estudiado cosas en tiempos , pero no de misiles. Me da la impresión de que los sistemas rusos S-400 y S-500 son bastante superiores a los que tenemos en Occidente y por algo el miedo americano a que Turquía tuviese a la vez sistemas antiaéreos de Turquía y aviones "stealth" americanos. Al final la cuestión imagino que está en buscar pequeñas ventajas en tiempo para que la detección sea inutil al producirse demasiado tarde. Respecto a la firma IR e incluso acústica también supongo que habrá una guerra de avances en ocultación y detección . La cuestión es si la famosa 6G (el proyecto 6G ruso es el MiG-41?) Será el canto de cisne de la aviación tripulada , hablan de acompañarlos de drones s de idénticas prestaciones y a medio plazo quizá esto sea lo unico.
> Lo que veo es que Rusia tiene quizá demasiados programas en marcha, 3 , imagino que el Su-75 tendrá buena salida en exportaciones , pero los otros dos quizá no les interese, sobre todo el 6G.
> 
> Lo que no me acabo de creer es que ya se pueda sustituir el cañón por un láser, que algo de eso he leído sobre este nuevo misterioso 6G americano.



En cuanto a la 6ª generación Rusa lo único que se conoce es que estan trabajando y que el Mig-41 como dices, que es el supuesto nombre si cumple lo que dicen los directivos de Mig si entraría dentro de lo que es un 6ª generación.

Lo de los drones es tal como dices, se compaginará aviones tripulados con multitud de drones. Los Rusos como supongo conoces ya tienen al escudero inseparable del Su-57 en un estado muy avanzado, el S-70 Okhotnik que tendrá funciones de superioridad aérea y de ataque. Después también se va a desarrollar una variante no tripulada del Su-75 Checkmate.













Los Americanos de momento, por lo que sabe solo tienen en desarrollo al Loyal Wingman pero este solo tiene funciones de ataque. Seguro que no se van a quedar solo con ese.


----------



## niraj (31 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Qué venta de energía exactamente?
> USA no tiene prácticamente excedentes ni de gas, ni de petróleo.
> De hecho su acuerdo con la UE dice que le ayudará a la UE a conseguir más gas...de Asia.



Hablando de memoria, Biden y la UE llegaron al acuerdo de que la UE pagaria miles de millones de dólares para desarrollar la industria gasística de EEUU hasta el punto de que sea excedentaria, y pueda exportar gas a la UE con un 40% de sobreprecio sobre el gas ruso, o unas 8 veces más caro que el precio del gas ruso de larga duración.

En esta ecuación, solo falta Sanchez diciendo que de esta vamos a salir más fuertes...


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (31 Mar 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "Que los guillotinen junto al grupo de especuladores" Max Roberpierre harto del tocapelotas de Danton.



Puede hablar y soltar esa mierda por su asquerosa boca gracias a que no está atada con cadenas o plástico a una farola hasta la muerte, como hacen los de su bando en nazicrania con cualquiera que no les gusta.

FASCISTAS Y PROGRES SON LO MISMO:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 Mar 2022)

Parte de Guerra 21:00h del día 31-3-22

Asentando los flancos de Kiev se decide no tomar por asalto. Se trasladan tropas por Bielorusia hacía el este.

Situación de respeto mutuo en algunas ciudades no tomadas pero rodeadas completamente, tú ukra no sales yo ruso no entro.

Movimientos por todas partes de tropas hacia los calderos del Donbas. Algunas ciudades llevan dos días con bombardeo artillero continuo.
En dos días o menos empieza la ofensiva.

Nikolayev-Kerson, los Ukras han intentado contraatacar cogiendo algo de terreno, pero una situación de tablas. Puede que intenten un nuevo ataque dirección Kerson.

Mariúpol a la espera de su caída.




Movimientos de Kiev y alguna pequeña escaramuza en ciudades sitiadas.


----------



## Seronoser (31 Mar 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> Esto es brutal, no tiene precio, que les pasa
> fase de negacion?



Más bien fase de negación.
El decreto ya se ha firmado en Rusia.

Ale, que sigan ladrando.
O Rublos o Barbarie.


----------



## Seronoser (31 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Rusia cede el mando de Chernóbil a Ucrania*
> 
> Las autoridades ucranianas han informado este jueves al Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA) de que* la antigua central nuclear de Chernóbil está de nuevo bajo control ucraniano tras la retirada de las tropas rusas* que la ocupaban desde el 24 de febrero.
> 
> ...



Normal, Rusia no lleva trabajadores de centrales nucleares en su ejército, menuda noticia más absurda


----------



## frangelico (31 Mar 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Parte de Guerra 21:00h del día 31-3-22
> 
> Asentando los flancos de Kiev se decide no tomar por asalto. Se trasladan tropas por Bielorusia hacía el este.
> 
> ...



En Kiev pasa algo raro porque parece que no le han cortado las comunicaciones terrestres con el S y O del país. Esto les permite seguir moviendo soldados y no acabo de entendrlo. Al comienzo podría ser que desde Rusia no se quisiera desturir infraestructura del país pero tal como van las cosas es incompresible que haya trenes entrando y saliendo de la capital hacia Leópolis , la frontera polaca u Odessa.


----------



## ccartech (31 Mar 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Y los indios no le hacen una peineta?



El maton del barrio  
Y la democracia?


----------



## NS 4 (31 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Como veo que los putos nazis les encanta poner fotos sin censurar de milicos muertos del dnr o del ejercito ruso con su habitual falta de respeto a los muertos, os hago lo mismo que os den por culo y mucho:



Poned spoiler...maricas
No lo digo por mi, por desgracia me ha tocao mucho...pero poned spoiler que no es de buen gusto, y alguno tendra pesadillas.

Anda ...chanfainilla...


----------



## kelden (31 Mar 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Puede hablar y soltar esa mierda por su asquerosa boca gracias a que no está atada con cadenas o plástico a una farola hasta la muerte, como hacen los de su bando en nazicrania con cualquiera que no les gusta.
> 
> FASCISTAS Y PROGRES SON LO MISMO:



En España la pija esta, el cabestro de vox, el sinvergüenza de sanchez y el narco feijo dicen todos lo mismo porque donde manda patrón no manda marinero. Aunque no te lo creas, en tiempos de guerra, al que se sale de la fila lo joden. Aquí, en rusia y en cualquier sitio.


----------



## Pepejosé (31 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Osea me quedo con que de todo el arsenal ruso que es inmenso, lo mejor que tienen para derribar helicópteros son armas "otanicas" capturadas. Lo cual habla excelencias del material ruso. Excelencias.



Y quien te dice a ti que, teniendo otros sistemas para derribarlos, prefirieron darse el gustazo de bajarlos usando el material requisado a la NATO.


----------



## Tierra Azul (31 Mar 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Poned spoiler...maricas
> No lo digo por mi, por desgracia me ha tocao mucho...pero poned spoiler que no es de buen gusto, y alguno tendra pesadillas.
> 
> Anda ...chanfainilla...



Diselo a los nanzis que no paran de hacer lo mismo, para cuando empiecen a respetar a los muertos (que no respetan ni a su propia gente), lo pondré o dejaré de poner fotos sin censurar de estas ratas


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Mar 2022)

.... y lo que vendrá. 

lo absurdo es que alguien creyese que enviar misiles para destripar rusos no iba a tener consecuencias. 










El CNI alerta de ciberataques masivos rusos contra España


El Centro Nacional de Inteligencia (CNI) ha alertado de que hackers vinculados al servicio de inteligencia ruso lanzarán una ofensiva en "los próximos días" buscando debilitar la capacidad política, tecnológica y económica de España. Más información (Auto) Título noticia (Auto) De...




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 Mar 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están tratando de retrasar el avance de los ejércitos de la RPD y Rusia en el Donbás volando presas en una piscifactoría en Novoselovka, región de Donetsk. Video del puente de Drobyshevo.
Toda el agua que ves son campos


----------



## NPI (31 Mar 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Los rusos van a ser los que se coman el marrón, como la Iraq de Saddan, Irán, Venezuela y seguro que hasta nosotros nos llevamos mierda por los subnormales que nos gobierna y quienes les han votado.



 @Mongolo471


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Mar 2022)

__





Iberdrola comunica a sus clientes que ha sido víctima de un ciberataque | Oficina de Seguridad del Internauta


La empresa I-DE Redes Eléctricas Inteligentes, S.A.U., distribuidora de electricidad del grupo Iberdrola, ha explicado a sus clientes, a través de un comunicado, que ha sufrido un ciberataque. Los datos de los usuarios expuestos a raíz de este incidente son: nombre y apellido, DNI, domicilio...




www.osi.es


----------



## Tierra Azul (31 Mar 2022)

hxxps://t.me/anaqtella/5489

El corresponsal del canal de televisión Al-Jazeera graba pruebas claras de que las Fuerzas Armadas utilizan vehículos sanitarios para desplazarse.

Un poco antes, la propaganda ucraniana declaró que todo esto eran "tonterías rusas".
El puto Kalopez no deja poner info desde telegram sobre ukrania, menudo elemento estas hecho


----------



## lasoziedad (31 Mar 2022)

Va a empezar ahora lo de ucrania en el programa de Iker, a ver si se puede ver.


----------



## El-Mano (31 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Lo que me pides es complejo de explicar, intentaré simplificar sin dejar lo importante de lado, ten en cuenta que además que es mi opinión personal, de ahí no pasa.
> 
> A ver, los cazas furtivos o "invisibles al radar" en realidad no existen, lo que si existen son cazas, bombarderos, misiles e incluso barcos que están diseñados para tener un bajo o muy bajo RCS (retorno o contraste radar) en una o varias frecuencias determinadas.
> 
> ...



China anuncio el desarrollo de la 6gen o de un caza hipersonico (creo que lo segundo) para 2030... Pero bueno, ya sabes... se anuncia para 2030, en realidad se empieza a volar 2035 y la primera tanda en serie viene en 2040.


----------



## Seronoser (31 Mar 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Hablando de memoria, Biden y la UE llegaron al acuerdo de que la UE pagaria miles de millones de dólares para desarrollar la industria gasística de EEUU hasta el punto de que sea excedentaria, y pueda exportar gas a la UE con un 40% de sobreprecio sobre el gas ruso, o unas 8 veces más caro que el precio del gas ruso de larga duración.
> 
> En esta ecuación, solo falta Sanchez diciendo que de esta vamos a salir más fuertes...



Seguramente, pero para eso queda como mínimo, una década.
Y la realidad es que mientras, Rusia está cerrando contratos a largo plazo con China, India, Irán, etc, por lo que dentro de menos de un año...yo creo que Europa va a tener tan solo la mitad o menos, del gas ruso disponible a día de hoy.

Con este tema va a haber ostias. Ya hemos visto que la UE ahora ha declarado la nuclear como energía verde...para poder contrarrestar todo esto...pero lo han hecho muy tarde. Y los próximos lustros van a ser jodidos en Europa

Recordemos, noticia de hace mes y medio:

Comisión Europea propone que el gas y las plantas nucleares sean consideradas energías verdes


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

*Rusia está ofreciendo petróleo a India a $65 por barril, el precio de mercado actual es de $105-115.*


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## ccartech (31 Mar 2022)

#Rusia ahora está realizando ataques con misiles de precisión contra objetivos dentro del complejo metalúrgico #Azovstal en #Mariupol .


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 Mar 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> hxxps://t.me/anaqtella/5489
> 
> El corresponsal del canal de televisión Al-Jazeera graba pruebas claras de que las Fuerzas Armadas utilizan vehículos sanitarios para desplazarse.
> 
> ...



Ya te lo pongo yo


----------



## Billy Ray (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (31 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Lo que me pides es complejo de explicar, intentaré simplificar sin dejar lo importante de lado, ten en cuenta que además que es mi opinión personal, de ahí no pasa.
> 
> A ver, los cazas furtivos o "invisibles al radar" en realidad no existen, lo que si existen son cazas, bombarderos, misiles e incluso barcos que están diseñados para tener un bajo o muy bajo RCS (retorno o contraste radar) en una o varias frecuencias determinadas.
> 
> ...





frangelico dijo:


> Gracias. De radares se cosas y hasta he estudiado cosas en tiempos , pero no de misiles. Me da la impresión de que los sistemas rusos S-400 y S-500 son bastante superiores a los que tenemos en Occidente y por algo el miedo americano a que Turquía tuviese a la vez sistemas antiaéreos de Turquía y aviones "stealth" americanos. Al final la cuestión imagino que está en buscar pequeñas ventajas en tiempo para que la detección sea inutil al producirse demasiado tarde. Respecto a la firma IR e incluso acústica también supongo que habrá una guerra de avances en ocultación y detección . La cuestión es si la famosa 6G (el proyecto 6G ruso es el MiG-41?) Será el canto de cisne de la aviación tripulada , hablan de acompañarlos de drones s de idénticas prestaciones y a medio plazo quizá esto sea lo unico.
> Lo que veo es que Rusia tiene quizá demasiados programas en marcha, 3 , imagino que el Su-75 tendrá buena salida en exportaciones , pero los otros dos quizá no les interese, sobre todo el 6G.
> 
> Lo que no me acabo de creer es que ya se pueda sustituir el cañón por un láser, que algo de eso he leído sobre este nuevo misterioso 6G americano.



*Off Topic*

Hay una revolución tecnológica en este mundillo debido al descubrimiento de los metamateriales, Los metamateriales no son más que materiales comunes pero con pequeños cortes, la wiki da una somera explicación explicación:.









Metamaterial - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




.
Por cierto, fueron descubiertos por un ruso

Más info:

(PDF) METAMATERIALS AND STEALTH TECHNOLOGY METAMATERIALS_AND_STEALTH_TECHNOLOGY



https://radar2018.org/abstracts/pdf/abstract_17.pdf


...
4. Concluding Comments Metamaterials became an area of great interest as a result of a seminar paper by J. Pendry of the Univ. of Cambridge, England [35, 36]. There are now over a dozen books on metamaterials. One of these books, the one by Prof. Munk [37], questions whether one can actually produce material with a negative index of refraction. Dr. Munk claims that results obtained with what are called negative index of refraction material can be explained with non-negative index of refraction material. No matter what the explanation it has been shown that it is possible to achieve focusing beyond diffraction limit, cloaking and stealthing at microwave frequencies, conformal antennas at VHF/UHF, better isolation, electronic scanning arrays and reduced size antennas.









Flexible metamaterial absorbers for stealth applications at terahertz frequencies


We have wrapped metallic cylinders with strongly absorbing metamaterials. These resonant structures, which are patterned on flexible substrates, smoothly coat the cylinder and give it an electromagnetic response designed to minimize its radar cross section. We compare the normal-incidence...




opg.optica.org





El mundo evoluciona tecnológicamente


----------



## frangelico (31 Mar 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



No vaya a ser que venga a comerse un cocido o a bañarse en Marbella.


----------



## ccartech (31 Mar 2022)

Después de seis días de combates , las fuerzas de la #DPR lograron avanzar en el frente al norte de la ciudad de #Donetsk y ahora se están produciendo enfrentamientos dentro de la aldea de Novobakhmutivka/Новобахмутівка y en las afueras de la aldea de Novoselivka Druha/Новоселівка Друга.

Mapa:








Guerra Ruso-Ucraniana 2022 - Google My Maps


La verdad es la verdad, no lo que diga la mayoria, este mapa expone la guerra entre UCRANIA y RUSIA. Este mapa cuenta los sucesos diarios y la situación de la region...




www.google.com


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Mar 2022)

El experto militar Boris Rozhin nos da un breve resumen de los resultados de la operación para desnazificar y desmilitarizar Ucrania el 31 de marzo de 2022, especial para el canal Voenkor Kotenok Z @voenkorKotenok:

Mariúpol.
Combate urbano. El anillo continúa encogiéndose, pero la tarea de bloquear completamente Azovstal aún no ha terminado. El enemigo también tiene una parte de la región de Left-Berzhny, la parte occidental de Primorsky de la ciudad, el puerto y la fábrica de Ilich. En los últimos 2 días los heridos han sido evacuados del puerto usando 6 Mi-8 y 1 Mi-24, de ellos 3 Mi-8 fueron derribados. Pudieron entregar una cierta cantidad de suministros a Mariupol y sacar hasta 30 heridos.
Los remanentes de las fuerzas enemigas en Mariupol exigen histéricamente un desbloqueo, afirmando que sin él la derrota en Mariupol será la mayor vergüenza de Ucrania.

Marinka.
Un pequeño progreso en el pueblo. Peleas en la zona de escombreras. La lucha también continúa al sur de Maryinka en el área de Novomikhailovka y Slavny.

Ugledar.
Los combates continúan al norte de Zolotaya Niva y en la zona de Velikaya Novoselka. Hasta el momento, no ha sido posible llegar a la carretera Maryinka-Kurakhovo.

Zaporozhye.
En la línea Kamenskoye-Orekhov-Gulyaipole sin cambios. Al este de Gulyaipol, se observaron combates en la región de Malinovka y asentamientos hacia el este.

Nikolaev.
Los intentos de actuar en esta dirección le costaron caro a las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas y habiendo sufrido grandes pérdidas volvieron a ponerse a la defensiva.
Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF continúan acumulando fuerzas en la región de Kherson. Hacia el norte, cerca de Krivoy Rog y Nikopol no se observaron cambios significativos.

LPR.
Los combates continuaron en Popasnaya, la parte sur de Rubizhne y en las afueras de Severodonetsk. En general, no hay novedades importantes.

Avdiivka.
Avdiivka en sí no ha cambiado. Hacia el norte, las tropas lograron romper las defensas en Novobakhmutovka y comenzar a luchar por la captura de la aldea lo que debería ayudar a los esfuerzos asociados con el corte del camino rocoso en Novobakhmutovka y Novoselka-2, así como asegurar el avance a través de Troitskoye para Nueva York y más allá de Dzerzhinsk.

Pasa.
Combate limitado al sur y sureste de Izyum. Ambas partes están acumulando activamente reservas en esta dirección, esperando el inicio inminente de operaciones activas por parte de la agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en la dirección Kharkov-Izyum. El enemigo ha creado ciertas reservas en el área de Artemovsk y también está preparando Slavyansk y Kramatorsk para la defensa. También hay una acumulación de fuerzas en la región de Pavlograd, que actuará como reserva estratégica en la próxima batalla.

Kharkov - batallas de importancia local.

Sumy-Cherníhiv.
Hay una transferencia de contingentes significativos de las Fuerzas Armadas RF hacia el este. Todavía no está claro para qué fines se utilizarán: para el asalto a Sumy o para trasladarse a Akhtyrka y luego a Kharkov. También existe la opción de transferir parte de las fuerzas a la dirección Kharkov-Izyum. La presión sobre Brovary está disminuyendo actualmente. En Chernihiv - sin cambios significativos.

Kiev.
Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania declaran que pudieron restaurar el control sobre la ciudad de Irpen, pero al mismo tiempo confirman que Bucha, Vorzel y Gostomel están bajo las Fuerzas Armadas de RF. Nuevamente reclaman una victoria sobre la captura de Vyshgorod la cual ya estaba controlada por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
Según el Pentágono y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF están a la defensiva aquí, y parte de las fuerzas se transfieren a través de Bielorrusia a Jarkov e Izyum.

En general, a pesar de las batallas activas en diferentes direcciones, ahora asistimos a una especie de pausa operativa, que está asociada a la necesidad de reagrupar tropas y aumentar las reservas. Los eventos principales pronto se desarrollarán en la orilla izquierda de Ucrania, donde las Fuerzas Armadas de RF se esforzarán por derrotar al grupo principal de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Además, no descartaría operaciones en la dirección de Nikolaev.

@voenkorkotenok


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (31 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> En Kiev pasa algo raro porque parece que no le han cortado las comunicaciones terrestres con el S y O del país. Esto les permite seguir moviendo soldados y no acabo de entendrlo. Al comienzo podría ser que desde Rusia no se quisiera desturir infraestructura del país pero tal como van las cosas es incompresible que haya trenes entrando y saliendo de la capital hacia Leópolis , la frontera polaca u Odessa.



Según una interpretación que leí por ahí, los rusos ya han asimilado que los planes originales son inviables. No va a haber una guerra corta y quirúrgica. No tanto por una derrota militar actual, sino porque NO tienen recursos suficientes para ello.

Así que están intentando una guerra de fintas y golpes cambiando el ritmo y el lugar. Algo así como si dos púgiles que ya han renunciado al "knock out" en los primeros asaltos, ahora buscasen el hueco para soltar un buen golpe que pueda decidir el combate.

Al parecer los rusos ahora buscan liberar el resto de frentes eso sí, fijando tropas ucras en el terreno para intentar concentrar la fuerza de su próxima embestida en un solo lugar, supuestamente al este. O dicho de otra manera, ahora mismo a los ruskis les convendría que los ucros reforzasen Kiev, Odesa o en general las lineas de defensa en el oeste, porque eso les dejaría menos trabajo y las manos libres para actuar en el este. Cuando resuelvan esa papeleta ya pensarán que hacer a partir de ahí.

Unos dicen que ya no seguirán avanzando y buscarán un acuerdo con lo ya conquistado, otros que seguirán usando la misma táctica para ir dando pequeños bocados, paso a paso, durante meses hasta que la cosa ya no de más de si.

Puede ser simple propaganda pero parece que coincide con los hechos. Por ejemplo que hayan llamado a unos 100.000 reservistas rusos cuyo posible valor militar es muy escaso pero que pueden servir para mantener líneas de frente y defender lo ya ocupado.

Lo que parece seguro es que el plan A ruso ha fracasado y han pasado al plan B ya sin disimulos.


----------



## EGO (31 Mar 2022)

Los rusos se retiran y el aeropuerto de Gostomel ya esta en manos ucranianas.

Esto ha permitido a Kiev poder mandar 15.000 tios a reforzar la zona oriental del Dnieper.


----------



## El-Mano (31 Mar 2022)

El también experimental su-37 si era un pasada verlo volar, una auténtica maravilla. Hay un canal en Youtube el "mundo de aviacion" que esta centrado en aviones y helicópteros militares, nada demasiado técnico, más que nada un poco la historia desde que se planifica hasta que vuela.


----------



## Eneko Aritza (31 Mar 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> #Rusia ahora está realizando ataques con misiles de precisión contra objetivos dentro del complejo metalúrgico #Azovstal en #Mariupol .


----------



## Fígaro (31 Mar 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Según una interpretación que leí por ahí, los rusos ya han asimilado que los planes originales son inviable. No va a haber una guerra corta y quirúrgica. No tanto por un fracaso militar presente, sino porque NO tienen recursos suficientes para ello.
> 
> Así que están intentando una guerra de fintas y golpes cambiando el ritmo y el lugar. Algo así como si dos púgiles que ya han renunciado al "knock out" en los primeros asaltos, ahora buscasen el hueco para soltar un buen golpe que pueda decidir el combate.
> 
> ...






Jojojo pues si quieren que vaya para largo, que se preparen las madres de otros 20.000 o 30.000 rusitos para sus entierros.


----------



## alexforum (31 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> *Foreign Affairs Intelligence Council *@IntellUK
> 26 minutes ago
> 
> 
> ...



Ademas de Z Ahora la Q? Al final nos prohibiran el Alfabeto Latino y tendremos que pasarnos al cirilico


----------



## golden graham (31 Mar 2022)

Eneko Aritza dijo:


>



Joder les esta friendo


----------



## coscorron (31 Mar 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Antonio comiendole el rabo a Mohsmed.
> 
> Pedro Sánchez, presidente de España, ha conversado con el rey de Marruecos, Mohamed VI.
> 
> ...



Que fácil todo .. Una hoja de ruta o un plan con cinco ejes y tres actuaciones trasnversales y todo se soluciona.


----------



## lasoziedad (31 Mar 2022)

Hostia el garrulo ese que habia que matar mas rusos, esta noche está desatao, me estoy partiendo el culo con el.


----------



## Seronoser (31 Mar 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Según una interpretación que leí por ahí, los rusos ya han asimilado que los planes originales son inviables. No va a haber una guerra corta y quirúrgica. No tanto por una derrota militar actual, sino porque NO tienen recursos suficientes para ello.
> 
> Lo que parece seguro es que el plan A ruso ha fracasado y han pasado al plan B ya sin disimulos.




Tú si que has fracasado como analista de guerra, parguelazo


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (31 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jojojo pues si quieren que vaya para largo, que se preparen las madres de otros 20.000 o 30.000 rusitos para sus entierros.



No creo que eso sea mucho problema para ellos. 

Cuando están usando tan "pocas tropas" unas 250.000 al parecer a lo sumo, es porque intentan que las bajas o la crudeza de la guerra no llegue al ruso medio en ese aspecto.

Algo así como si en España mandamos a nuestros aproximadamente 50.000 operativos más útiles a combatir y mueren todos. A parte de la desmoralización o el fracaso, al realidad es que el españolito medio apenas se vería afectado. Porque serían en su mayoría militares profesionales y gente que estaba fuera de la vida civil.

Otras cosa serían las bajas de una leva masiva, donde la gente comenzase a ver como llegan bolsas con Paco o Dimitri el quiosquero o Juan el panadero de la esquina.


----------



## kelden (31 Mar 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Cierto, pero por desgracia no se observa ninguna diferencia con otros canales como La 1, Antena 3, Cuatro, Telecinco, Trece TV, la Siete, etc...



Estamos en el bando que estamos. Prietas las filas.

Y ya ves lo que le ha pasao a Ucrania por salirse de su "bando natural". Quieres que nos pase lo mismo? O lo mismo que a Venezuela o Cuba? Es lo que hay.

Aquí nosotros podemos decir lo que pensamos, pero a otros niveles hay que tentarse mucho la ropa y andar con pies de plomo.


----------



## Fígaro (31 Mar 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> No creo que eso sea mucho problema para ellos.
> 
> Cuando están usando tan "pocas tropas" unas 250.000 al parecer a lo sumo, es porque intentan que las bajas o la crudeza de la guerra no llegue al ruso medio en ese aspecto.
> 
> ...





Cómo? No han ido de levas?


----------



## frangelico (31 Mar 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Ademas de Z Ahora la Q? Al final nos prohibiran el Alfabeto Latino y tendremos que pasarnos al cirilico



O al georgiano , que es muy raro y seguro que no coincide ningún símbolo.


----------



## NS 4 (31 Mar 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Primer video del nombre en clave de #Azov *Nazik sobreviviente "Odessit" del helicóptero que fue derribado cerca de #Mariupol #Donbass #Donetsk #DPR *



Malditas sean las guerras...y los malnacidos que las preparan...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> En Kiev pasa algo raro porque parece que no le han cortado las comunicaciones terrestres con el S y O del país. Esto les permite seguir moviendo soldados y no acabo de entendrlo. Al comienzo podría ser que desde Rusia no se quisiera destuir infraestructura del país pero tal como van las cosas es incompresible que haya trenes entrando y saliendo de la capital hacia Leópolis , la frontera polaca u Odessa.



Para mí no es movimiento de tropas lo importante allí, ucraina no puede desplazar muchas tropas sin desguarecer otros puntos, si no que dejan salir a civiles.

Rusia va a tener que usar el ferrocarril tarde o temprano para desplazar tropas ellos no lo van a destruir.


----------



## crocodile (31 Mar 2022)

Prensa rusa.



Para Rusia, el cese de las hostilidades sin lograr todas las tareas establecidas, de las que ni mucho menos se han anunciado todas, no solo es indeseable, sino también impensable. Su implementación es una condición necesaria para la supervivencia de nuestro país como un estado libre e independiente.

El Kremlin, hasta el último momento, trató de evitar un escenario militar y lanzó una operación militar especial solo cuando nuestro país estaba realmente arrinconado, y solo había una forma de evitar problemas mucho más grandes, se podría decir, fatales. Y este camino debe completarse por completo, de lo contrario, la situación empeorará aún más.

Es decir, no puede haber compromisos de nuestra parte. Bueno, o compromisos de este orden: reemplazar la pena de muerte para algunos nazis con cadena perpetua. Y esta es quizás la única concesión que podríamos hacer en algunos casos.

@voenkorkotenok


----------



## NPI (31 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Los todavía vivos neonazis de "Azov" en el funeral de uno de sus líderes, Sergei Zaikovsky, apodado "Deimos". Murió el 27 de marzo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1007663



Propaganda TeleOTAN (rubios y ojos azules).


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Hostia el garrulo ese que habia que matar mas rusos, esta noche está desatao, me estoy partiendo el culo con el.



Paso lo apago, una pérdida de tiempo, unas risas y ya.


----------



## kelden (31 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> *Que fácil todo* .. Una hoja de ruta o un plan con cinco ejes y tres actuaciones trasnversales y todo se soluciona.



Pues claro que es fácil. Y no hay acción más directa. Vamos a un mundo en dos bloques que va a luchar por controlar los recursos. El Frente Polisario es el protegido de Argelia. Argelia es socio de Rusia. Marruecos está en nuestro bando. Hay que retener los recursos del Sahara en nuestro bando y evitar que acaben en el de los ruso-chinos. Fácil, no?


----------



## HenryP (31 Mar 2022)

Mala pinta está cogiendo la guerra para Rusia. En Donestk los generales del Donbass desesperados con los acuerdos y negociaciones en Estambul. En el norte retrocesos considerables en Kiev, se han retirado incluso en Gostomel. Sumy ya no está ni siquiera cercado. En el sur en kherson perdiendo territorio. En Donbass sin apenas avances, estancados y enfangados. En Mariupol llevamos dos semanas escuchando que está terminado y tampoco se ve que vaya a terminar. Kharkov sin ningún avance. Nikolaev sin ningún avance.

Rusia está perdiendo poco a poco esta guerra.

Las cosas como son.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (31 Mar 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Cómo? No han ido de levas?



Pocos en general y para hacer bulto. 

No te puedo dar los datos, porque simplemente no existen que yo sepa. Solo propaganda de uno y otro lado.

Pero dudo que haya mucho recluta, porque si así fuese 250.000 soldados para una población como la rusa es una soberana miseria.


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

¿Cuántos asesinatos lleva ya el hijoPutin a sus espaldas? ¿Cuántas muertes de ucranianos y rusos? ¡Cuántos niños ucranianos? ¿Cómo es posible que una persona sea capaz de causar tanto sufrimiento a tanta gente motivado por su incontrolada egolatría? 

¿Qué tipo de monstruo es capaz de hacer esto?


----------



## frangelico (31 Mar 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Pocos en general y para hacer bulto.
> 
> No te puedo dar los datos, porque simplemente no existen que yo sepa. Solo propaganda de uno y otro lado.
> 
> Pero dudo que haya mucho recluta, porque si así fuese 250.000 soldados para una población como la rusa es una soberana miseria.



Una quinta de hombres rusos son unos 700-750K. Eso de los más jovenes, si subes un poco en la tabla de edades pasan de 850k.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (31 Mar 2022)

HenryP dijo:


> Mala pinta está cogiendo la guerra para Rusia. En Donestk los generales del Donbass desesperados con los acuerdos y negociaciones en Estambul. En el norte retrocesos considerables en Kiev, se han retirado incluso en Gostomel. Sumy ya no está ni siquiera cercado. En el sur en kherson perdiendo territorio. En Donbass sin apenas avances, estancados y enfangados. En Mariupol llevamos dos semanas escuchando que está terminado y tampoco se ve que vaya a terminar. Kharkov sin ningún avance. Nikolaev sin ningún avance.
> 
> Rusia está perdiendo poco a poco esta guerra.
> 
> Las cosas como son.



Eso es una interpretación sesgada. La guerra es movimiento y aún no hay un volumen de pérdidas en material o de hombres tan importante, para dar por perdida la guerra en ninguno de los dos bandos.

Deja de ver la TV.


----------



## NPI (31 Mar 2022)

@pifiado

Todo lo de 
- @TuiteroMartin 
- @jpereztriana 
- @iAmTheWarax 
- Viene de este perfil @kamilkazani


----------



## Tierra Azul (31 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> ¿Cuántos asesinatos lleva ya el hijoPutin a sus espaldas? ¿Cuántas muertes de ucranianos y rusos? ¡Cuántos niños ucranianos? ¿Cómo es posible que una persona sea capaz de causar tanto sufrimiento a tanta gente motivado por su incontrolada egolatría?
> 
> ¿Qué tipo de monstruo es capaz de hacer esto?



Eso preguntaselo a los nazis de Azov y demas companias terroristas, 14 mil muertos y los de ahora que provocais matando a los civiles. A ti los rusos te importan un carajo, puto hipocrita


----------



## crocodile (31 Mar 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Según una interpretación que leí por ahí, los rusos ya han asimilado que los planes originales son inviables. No va a haber una guerra corta y quirúrgica. No tanto por una derrota militar actual, sino porque NO tienen recursos suficientes para ello.
> 
> Así que están intentando una guerra de fintas y golpes cambiando el ritmo y el lugar. Algo así como si dos púgiles que ya han renunciado al "knock out" en los primeros asaltos, ahora buscasen el hueco para soltar un buen golpe que pueda decidir el combate.
> 
> ...



No han llamado a reservistas, han llamado a los quintos de todas los años, o sea el servicio militar ruso de siempre. este año 125000, menos que el año pasado, la noticia como todo esta tergiversada por las tv. Otan españolas.


----------



## lasoziedad (31 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Hostia el garrulo ese que habia que matar mas rusos, esta noche está desatao, me estoy partiendo el culo con el.



También es verdad que luego el mismo ha sacado el tema de los prisioneros que les disparan a las piernas diciendo que esta indignao, hay que decirlo.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (31 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Una quinta de hombres rusos son unos 700-750K. Eso de los más jovenes, si subes un poco en la tabla de edades pasan de 850k.



Por eso lo digo. Si hubiese mucho reclutado los rusos ponen sobre el terreno un millón de soldados sin despeinarse. En cambio parece que están jugando apenas con la cuarta parte de esa cifra.

No puedo asegurarlo porque como digo es casi imposible saber quien dice ya la verdad o quien miente en todo esto.


----------



## lasoziedad (31 Mar 2022)

Han sacado lo de los prisioneros tiroteados y el otro dia sacaron lo de los laboratorios, algo es algo.


----------



## Seronoser (31 Mar 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El experto militar Boris Rozhin nos da un breve resumen de los resultados de la operación para desnazificar y desmilitarizar Ucrania el 31 de marzo de 2022, especial para el canal Voenkor Kotenok Z @voenkorKotenok:
> 
> Mariúpol.
> Combate urbano. El anillo continúa encogiéndose, pero la tarea de bloquear completamente Azovstal aún no ha terminado. El enemigo también tiene una parte de la región de Left-Berzhny, la parte occidental de Primorsky de la ciudad, el puerto y la fábrica de Ilich. En los últimos 2 días los heridos han sido evacuados del puerto usando 6 Mi-8 y 1 Mi-24, de ellos 3 Mi-8 fueron derribados. Pudieron entregar una cierta cantidad de suministros a Mariupol y sacar hasta 30 heridos.
> ...



Yo sigo pensando que en Mariupol hay algo más que no nos cuentan.
Algo o alguien está allí.


----------



## rejon (31 Mar 2022)

*Los rusos han transferido el control de Chernóbil al personal ucraniano.*
Las autoridades ucranianas han informado este jueves al Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA) de que la antigua central nuclear de Chernóbil está de nuevo bajo control ucraniano tras la retirada de las tropas rusas que la ocupaban desde el 24 de febrero.

Las tropas rusas "han transferido por escrito el control de la central a personal ucraniano y han desplazado dos convoyes de tropas hacia Bielorrusia", informó el OIEA en un comunicado.

Añade que un tercer convoy ruso salió en dirección a Bielorrusia de la ciudad nórdica de Slavútych, donde vive gran parte del personal que gestiona los residuos radiactivos de Chernóbil.


----------



## Ahmat Sila (31 Mar 2022)

Grande El coronel hablando del pedófilo Hunter biden jojojo

Y también de los biolaboratorios, y los negocios de Hunter


----------



## Honkler (31 Mar 2022)

HenryP dijo:


> Mala pinta está cogiendo la guerra para Rusia. En Donestk los generales del Donbass desesperados con los acuerdos y negociaciones en Estambul. En el norte retrocesos considerables en Kiev, se han retirado incluso en Gostomel. Sumy ya no está ni siquiera cercado. En el sur en kherson perdiendo territorio. En Donbass sin apenas avances, estancados y enfangados. En Mariupol llevamos dos semanas escuchando que está terminado y tampoco se ve que vaya a terminar. Kharkov sin ningún avance. Nikolaev sin ningún avance.
> 
> Rusia está perdiendo poco a poco esta guerra.
> 
> Las cosas como son.



La semana que viene ponen sitio a Moscú  . Al ignore, por payaso. Que cansinos sois, coño. Carne de telebasura


----------



## Seronoser (1 Abr 2022)

HenryP dijo:


> Mala pinta está cogiendo la guerra para Rusia. En Donestk los generales del Donbass desesperados con los acuerdos y negociaciones en Estambul. En el norte retrocesos considerables en Kiev, se han retirado incluso en Gostomel. Sumy ya no está ni siquiera cercado. En el sur en kherson perdiendo territorio. En Donbass sin apenas avances, estancados y enfangados. En Mariupol llevamos dos semanas escuchando que está terminado y tampoco se ve que vaya a terminar. Kharkov sin ningún avance. Nikolaev sin ningún avance.
> 
> Rusia está perdiendo poco a poco esta guerra.
> 
> Las cosas como son.



Otra cuenta que tiene 8 años y 200 mensajes...
Qué desesperados estáis jajajaja


----------



## Ahmat Sila (1 Abr 2022)

En serio siguen pensando en sacar el día 5 a Zelensky en el Congreso? Es hora de compartir toda la mierda


----------



## McNulty (1 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Por eso lo digo. Si hubiese mucho reclutado los rusos ponen sobre el terreno un millón de soldados sin despeinarse. En cambio parece que están jugando apenas con la cuarta parte de esa cifra.
> 
> No puedo asegurarlo porque como digo es casi imposible saber quien dice ya la verdad o quien miente en todo esto.



Según fuentes de un general americano, no proOtan eso sí, Rusia habría desplegado en ucrania entorno a los 250k hombres, frente a los 700k ucranianos.


----------



## NPI (1 Abr 2022)

La *REALIDAD *y la *falta de dinero* hacen milagros en el cerebro de los adoctrinados.


----------



## lasoziedad (1 Abr 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> Grande El coronel hablando del pedófilo Hunter biden jojojo
> 
> Y también de los biolaboratorios, y los negocios de Hunter



Se está quedando agusto, el Doctor Cabrera se ha quedao flipando.


----------



## HDR (1 Abr 2022)

Los ucras son tan INCOMPETENTES que ni siquiera inutilizan el material antes de que caiga en manos de los rusos









Los C-90 que España envió a Ucrania acaban en manos rusas: las fotografías del alijo de las tropas de Putin


Las fuerzas rusas han publicado imágenes de material capturado a los combatientes ucranianos en los recientes combates producidos en diferentes puntos del...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Pato Sentado (1 Abr 2022)

El concepto Tacticool no lo ha inventado el. Hace años cuando hacía airsoft ya había cachondeo con el tema. Los llamábamos los pijotacticos


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Ahmat Sila (1 Abr 2022)

Idiota el gordo del ejército hablando de que los extranjeros mercenarios no cobran dinero.

Si que cobran puto Gordo cocainómano. Que sea una mierda de 200€ al mes. Ve tú y pagales más


Puto fanegas


----------



## Rafl Eg (1 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Han sacado lo de los prisioneros tiroteados y el otro dia sacaron lo de los laboratorios, algo es algo.



Con los biolaboratorios tendrían tema para explotarlo muchísimo más y está bien documentado desde hace años, además es el típico asunto que le encaja como anillo a los 'amigos del misterio', pero ya se vé que se andan con pies de plomo y con remilgos en este conflicto, muy en la línea pre-establecida


----------



## Fígaro (1 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Por eso lo digo. Si hubiese mucho reclutado los rusos ponen sobre el terreno un millón de soldados sin despeinarse. En cambio parece que están jugando apenas con la cuarta parte de esa cifra.
> 
> No puedo asegurarlo porque como digo es casi imposible saber quien dice ya la verdad o quien miente en todo esto.





Tu tranquilo, apuesta porque esto se eternice, verás el roto que le hacemos a Rusia ( más aún).


----------



## NPI (1 Abr 2022)

Pues sí @pifiado TONTOS con TÍTULOS y así nos engañaron.


----------



## rejon (1 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Eso preguntaselo a los nazis de Azov y demas companias terroristas, 14 muertos y los de ahora que provocais matando a los civiles. A ti los rusos te importan un carajo, puto hipocrita



Me importa mas tu puta madre....rata sarnosa...


----------



## Baltasar G thang (1 Abr 2022)

yo no se a que espera puting para lanzar nukes a diestro y siniestro
que tienes 6mil fulano, que si tiras 10 no pasa nada


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (1 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pues claro que es fácil. Y no hay acción más directa. Vamos a un mundo en dos bloques que va a luchar por controlar los recursos. El Frente Polisario es el protegido de Argelia. Argelia es socio de Rusia. *Marruecos* está en nuestro bando. Hay que retener los recursos del Sahara en *nuestro bando* y evitar que acaben en el de los ruso-chinos. Fácil, no?



Tú estás en el bando de los oligofrénicos.
Los italianos tienen claro que no quieren estar en el bando de los imbéciles.











Argelia pretende subir los precios del gas a España desde este año y hasta 2024 como mínimo


El espectáculo en la gestión del Gobierno de su viraje en la cuestión del Sáhara no abarata precisamente la energía, sino al contrario. Solivianta a Argelia, proveedor clave...




www.elmundo.es




*Argelia pretende subir los precios del gas a España desde este año y hasta 2024 como mínimo*









China respalda a Argelia y critica a Sánchez por sus "juegos geográficos" con el Sáhara


El acuerdo que según el Gobierno iba a entusiasmar a Argelia tiene el efecto contrario y el país norteafricano recurre a sus aliados más poderosos.




www.libertaddigital.com




*China respalda a Argelia y critica a Sánchez por sus "juegos geográficos" con el Sáhara*


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (1 Abr 2022)

Sobre bioarmas.


Spoiler



En la cuenta de Twitter de Dilyana Gaytandzhieva.


```
https://twitter.com/dgaytandzhieva/status/1509604422493560833
```



Spoiler























```
https://twitter.com/dgaytandzhieva/status/1509577679430991883
```



Spoiler















Aquí un par de documentos.


Spoiler



Armas biológicas – UNODA
*La Convención sobre las Armas Biológicas / Convención sobre la Prohibición del Desarrollo, la Producción y el Almacenamiento de Armas Bacteriológicas (Biológicas) y Toxínicas y sobre su Destrucción*

Biological Weapons Convention Signatories and States-Parties | Arms Control Association
*Biological Weapons Convention Signatories and States-Parties*



Aquí unos inputs complemetarios.


Spoiler



*24.06.2018*

Equipment in Syria’s Douma Chemical Lab Made in EU, N America - Russian MoD - Global Times
*Equipment in Syria’s Douma Chemical Lab Made in EU, N America - Russian MoD

21.02.2020*

Escribe Pepe Escobar.

No Weapon Left Behind: The American Hybrid War on China
*No Weapon Left Behind: The American Hybrid War on China *


Spoiler



*24.01.2020*

Escribe Laurie Garrett.

Welcome to the Belt and Road Pandemic
*Welcome to the Belt and Road Pandemic

17.03.2020*

Opinion - Creator Of BioWeapons Act Says Coronavirus Is Biological Warfare Weapon
*Creator Of BioWeapons Act Says Coronavirus Is Biological Warfare Weapon*



*17.08.2020*


```
https://medium.com/u-s-embassy-kyiv/u-s-defense-threat-reduction-office-partners-with-ukrainian-government-to-keep-our-nations-safe-b25d7d62c46b
```
*U.S. Defense Threat Reduction Office Partners with Ukrainian Government to Keep Our Nations Safe

31.05.2021*

Escribe Chen Qingqing.

Scientists prepare rebuttal letter to Science on virus lab leak theory: insider - Global Times
*Scientists prepare rebuttal letter to Science on virus lab leak theory: insider

27.07.2021*

Fort Detrick needs deeper probe, ex-China CDC chief scientist says as online petition gathers nearly 15m signatures - Global Times
*Fort Detrick needs deeper probe, ex-China CDC chief scientist says as online petition gathers nearly 15m signatures

02.08.2021*

Escribe Herman Tiu Laurel.

Filipinos must have a chance to petition the WHO to investigate Fort Detrick too - Global Times
*Filipinos must have a chance to petition the WHO to investigate Fort Detrick too

03.08.2021*

300 representatives from 100 countries and regions sign joint statement opposing the WHO politicizing virus origin-tracing work - Global Times
*300 representatives from 100 countries and regions sign joint statement opposing the WHO politicizing virus origin-tracing work

04.08.2021*

Suspicions hover over COVID-19 origins search in US - Global Times
*Suspicions hover over COVID-19 origins search in US

06.08.2021*

Escriben Yu Jincui y Zhang Han.

Filipino scholars petition WHO to probe Fort Detrick, breaking 'wall of silence' imposed by US - Global Times
*Filipino scholars petition WHO to probe Fort Detrick, breaking 'wall of silence' imposed by US

17.08.2021*

Exclusive: US intel agencies struggle to produce concrete proof to support "lab leak" theory , make do with circumstantial, unreliable evidence as deadline nears - Global Times
*Exclusive: US intel agencies struggle to produce concrete proof to support "lab leak" theory , make do with circumstantial, unreliable evidence as deadline nears*

Filipino, Malaysian scholars join intl chorus of urging US open Fort Detrick for virus probe - Global Times
*Filipino, Malaysian scholars join intl chorus of urging US open Fort Detrick for virus probe

18.08.2021*

Is the US attempt of throwing mud at China trying to shift global attention away from its own suspicious bio-labs? FM spokesperson asks. - Global Times
*Is the US attempt of throwing mud at China trying to shift global attention away from its own suspicious bio-labs? FM spokesperson asks

23.08.2021*

US should probe its own labs before throwing mud at others on virus-origins tracing: FM - Global Times
*US should probe its own labs before throwing mud at others on virus-origins tracing: FM

28.08.2021*

China lodges solemn representations to US over origins-tracing report by intelligence community, urges US to stop politicizing issue: Vice FM - Global Times
*China lodges solemn representations to US over origins-tracing report by intelligence community, urges US to stop politicizing issue: Vice FM

30.08.2021*

Pushing forward lab probe on COVID-19 origins tracing contradicts US problematic records: FM - Global Times
*Pushing forward lab probe on COVID-19 origins tracing contradicts US problematic records: FM

08.09.2021*

Moscow Bothered by ‘Uncontrolled, Unrestricted Expansion’ of US Military Biolab Network Near Russia - Global Times
*Moscow Bothered by ‘Uncontrolled, Unrestricted Expansion’ of US Military Biolab Network Near Russia

11.01.2022*

Virus experts seek to ease worries about recombination rumors - Global Times
*Virus experts seek to ease worries about recombination rumors

17.03.2022*

Escribe Su Xiaohu.

Five mysteries: Why is the US neglected in the global origins-tracing of COVID-19? - Global Times
*Five mysteries: Why is the US neglected in the global origins-tracing of COVID-19?*


----------



## Seronoser (1 Abr 2022)

Por cierto, que mientras Rusia entrena a su Ejército en la guerra, con combates reales, y adquiriendo la mayor de las experiencias tácticas y militales, el Ejército Americano se dedica a esto


----------



## lasoziedad (1 Abr 2022)

No claro, si todo el que no sigue el rollo es proputin.


----------



## Ahmat Sila (1 Abr 2022)

El coronel ha dicho que encontraron archivos de Hunter Biden con temas de Pedófilia que lo involucran directamente. Iker al ver que lo hacía sin vaselina no daba crédito


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (1 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Según fuentes de un general americano, no proOtan eso sí, Rusia habría desplegado en ucrania entorno a los 250k hombres, frente a los 700k ucranianos.



Si eso había leído. De ahí que deduzcan que los ruskis se tienen que concentrar en una guerra de maniobra o de movimientos para intentar obtener la superioridad a nivel local de la que carecen a nivel global. Al menos en cuanto a número de tropas.

Ese sería una de las sirenas rojas en toda esta guerra.

Al parecer Jerson es vital para los ruskis porque controla el flujo de agua potable para Crimea, que es la joya de la corona en todo este asunto. Luego no la van a soltar ni ahora, ni despues de la guerra. O no deberían.

Si vemos en algún momento que los rusos abandonan o pierden Jerson, entonces sí, ya podríamos afirmar que están perdiendo la guerra.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (1 Abr 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Tu tranquilo, apuesta porque esto se eternice, verás el roto que le hacemos a Rusia ( más aún).



El roto ya está hecho, pero no solo en Rusia. Calcula lo que vas a perder estos meses solo en gasolina, luz eléctrica o supermercado.

La cuestión es cuanto tiempo serían capaces de aguantar los rusos la sangría, no si están jodidos. Porque jodidos estamos todos.


----------



## kelden (1 Abr 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Tú estás en el bando de los oligofrénicos.
> Los italianos tienen claro que no quieren estar en el bando de los imbéciles.
> 
> 
> ...



Yo no he dado mi opinión. He dicho porqué se hacen las cosas, sin más.


----------



## Bartleby (1 Abr 2022)

Los fertilizantes rusos que habitualmente compra EEUU quedan fuera de sanciones y se podrán comprar.






Los fertilizantes rusos, fuera de sanción para Estados Unidos - Diario16


Fertilizantes y productos médico-sanitarios quedan en una lista protegida para que EEUU pueda seguir comprando sin problemas a Rusia




diario16.com


----------



## kelden (1 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Los fertilizantes rusos que habitualmente contra EEUU quedan fuera de sanciones *y se podrán comprar.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En rublos y racionaos ........ que les de para media cosecha ...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Abr 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jojojo pues si quieren que vaya para largo, que se preparen las madres de otros 20.000 o 30.000 rusitos para sus entierros.



Ucrania no va a aceptar ceder, en ningún tratado ni acuerdo, un centímetro cuadrado de su territorio, ahora más que nunca, incluidas las zonas que no controla desde antes de la guerra. El ejército ruso puede quedar estacionado en parte del territorio ucraniano, pero serán hostigados indefinidamente por Ucrania, y tendremos un escenario tipo Vietnam o Afganistán, pero peor todavía para Rusia, porque los países amigos de Ucrania hacen frontera con ella y por ahí van a seguir pasando todo tipo de armas, porque es del interés de todos. En un momento dado, Ucrania conseguirá misiles de alcance medio, en el mercado negro o del color que sea, y atacará las famosas bases rusas, al otro lado de la frontera, desde las que salen los misiles con destino a las zonas residenciales de sus ciudades, y ya veremos si algo más, en ese momento ya tenemos una escalada y a lo mejor Rusia decide invadir Ucrania y entrar en Kiev en dos días ... oh, wait


----------



## NPI (1 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . Austria se opone a la prohibición de las importaciones del gas y petróleo ruso
> 
> _*Pausar la importación no es posible*_



*30-03-2022*


----------



## rejon (1 Abr 2022)

*La Fundación Madrina pide solucionar el "limbo jurídico" con los menores ucranianos.*
La Fundación Madrina ha pedido solucionar el "limbo jurídico" de los menores ucranianos y ha afirmado que España "está verde en protocolos", después de que los 87 niños rescatados por la Fundación, procedentes de un orfanato de Leópolis, ya estén a salvo en un céntrico hotel de Madrid, mientras se confirman sus destinos definitivos.

Desde la Fundación han pedido coordinación y colaboración entre Gobierno y comunidades autónomas. En declaraciones a Europa Press Televisión, el presidente de Fundación Madrina, Conrado Giménez, ha señalado que después de "jugarse la vida", están encontrando "más dificultades" de gestión en España.


----------



## Honkler (1 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Por cierto, que mientras Rusia entrena a su Ejército en la guerra, con combates reales, y adquiriendo la mayor de las experiencias tácticas y militales, el Ejército Americano se dedica a esto



El que no vea que esto es la auténtica decadencia, muy ciego debe estar. Van directos al abismo, eso si, muy inclusivos y muy mariconfriendly y tal.


----------



## Jikme (1 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Por cierto, que mientras Rusia entrena a su Ejército en la guerra, con combates reales, y adquiriendo la mayor de las experiencias tácticas y militales, el Ejército Americano se dedica a esto


----------



## Salamandra (1 Abr 2022)

Pero abandonar Jerson después de tomarlo, ¿no es una cochinada para los civiles si vuelven a entrar nazis o ejército ukra? Si se hace éso van a tener más problemas con soplos en otros lugares, la gente no se va a ver segura.


----------



## Teuro (1 Abr 2022)

A 65$ el barril creo que son capaces de comprarlo los ingleses a Rusia a través de la India oculto bajo alguna sociedad instrumental. Cosas más rocambolescas han hecho con tal de ganar algún dolar.


----------



## quinciri (1 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Eso es una interpretación sesgada. La guerra es movimiento y aún no hay un volumen de pérdidas en material o de hombres tan importante, para dar por perdida la guerra en ninguno de los dos bandos.
> 
> Deja de ver la TV.



Siiiiií, ya sabemos que hay algunos interesados en que la guerra se prolongue ....
¿ No serás tu uno de ellos , o que estas hablando en su nombre ?


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (1 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A 65$ el barril creo que son capaces de comprarlo los ingleses a Rusia a través de la India oculto bajo alguna sociedad instrumental. Cosas más rocambolescas han hecho con tal de ganar algún dolar.



¿Los ingleses? Coño lo haría hasta yo si tuviese pasta.

Cojones anda que no hubo peña que se hizo de oro revendiendo el "petroleo del ISIS" hasta hace nada.


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Abr 2022)

_Francamente, tengo sentimientos encontrados. Nuestras disputas con los socios occidentales en reuniones oficiales son extremadamente duras. Pero si nos reunimos de manera absolutamente informal en los pasillos del Centro Internacional de Viena, la comunicación es menos hostil. Eso da ciertas esperanzas para el futuro._



Los "politicos" occidentales són la mayor basura hipócrita, mentirosa y cínica del mundo. De cara a la galeria, para la borregada mucho gesto y mucha pose, pero luego por los pasillos cambia la cosa.


----------



## rejon (1 Abr 2022)

*El jefe del OIEA viaja a Rusia tras visitar Ucrania por la seguridad nuclear.*
El director general del OIEA, Rafael Grossi, ha viajado este jueves a *Rusia* para abordar con "altos funcionarios" las medidas que se deben adoptar para garantizar la seguridad de las centrales nucleares en Ucrania, ante el riesgo de un accidente por los combates que sufre el país invadido por las tropas rusas.

Tras viajar el miércoles a Ucrania, Grossi llegó hoy a la ciudad rusa de Kaliningrado, donde permanecerá hasta mañana, informó el Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA) en un comunicado.

La visita a *Rusia* se produce después de que el director general mantuviera ayer "conversaciones detalladas con altos funcionarios del Gobierno ucraniano en la central nuclear Ucrania Sur", recuerda la nota.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (1 Abr 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Siiiiií, ya sabemos que hay algunos interesados en que la guerra se prolongue ....
> ¿ No serás tu uno de ellos , o que estas hablando en su nombre ?



¿Yo?

Esta guerra es un puto desastre para España. Nunca tendría que haber comenzado. Ni Occidente azuzado al subnormal del ucraniano. Si hace falta se parte el país sin pegar un solo tiro.

Ahora si me estás buscando la boca te puedes ir a tomar por culo. Ya estoy harto de forofos de mierda en todo este asunto.


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Los fertilizantes rusos que habitualmente compra EEUU quedan fuera de sanciones y se podrán comprar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.En rublos off-course, ahí será divertido verlo.


----------



## rejon (1 Abr 2022)

*Plácido Domingo cantará en Argentina por los damnificados de la guerra en Ucrania.*
El tenor español Plácido Domingo ofrecerá el próximo 10 de abril un concierto especial en el Teatro Colón de Buenos Aires con el fin de recaudar fondos para brindar apoyo humanitario a los damnificados por la guerra en *Ucrania*.

Así lo anunció este jueves el alcalde de la capital argentina, Horacio Rodríguez Larreta, junto a la Representación Central Ucrania en Argentina, que reúne a la colectividad ucraniana en el país, y a la Agencia de Naciones Unidas para los Refugiados (ACNUR).


----------



## quinciri (1 Abr 2022)

HenryP dijo:


> Mala pinta está cogiendo la guerra para Rusia. En Donestk los generales del Donbass desesperados con los acuerdos y negociaciones en Estambul. En el norte retrocesos considerables en Kiev, se han retirado incluso en Gostomel. Sumy ya no está ni siquiera cercado. En el sur en kherson perdiendo territorio. En Donbass sin apenas avances, estancados y enfangados. En Mariupol llevamos dos semanas escuchando que está terminado y tampoco se ve que vaya a terminar. Kharkov sin ningún avance. Nikolaev sin ningún avance.
> 
> Rusia está perdiendo poco a poco esta guerra.
> 
> Las cosas como son.



Para chorradas poco razonadas y poco racionales , y sin documentar minimamente, mejor el otro hilo del Chusky.
Que te den...!!


----------



## Honkler (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## luisgarciaredondo (1 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Francamente, tengo sentimientos encontrados. Nuestras disputas con los socios occidentales en reuniones oficiales son extremadamente duras. Pero si nos reunimos de manera absolutamente informal en los pasillos del Centro Internacional de Viena, la comunicación es menos hostil. Eso da ciertas esperanzas para el futuro._
> 
> 
> 
> Los "politicos" occidentales són la mayor basura hipócrita, mentirosa y cínica del mundo. De cara a la galeria, para la borregada mucho gesto y mucha pose, pero luego por los pasillos cambia la cosa.



A ver no. 

Son lo que son. Una panda de cortesanos sinvergüenzas.

Son malos y tontos, pero NO completamente gilipollas. Ellos son los primeros en saber que no hay más cojones que rendir pleitesía al emperador yanqui, pero que a quien en realidad nos está jodiendo sobremanera la guerra es a nosotros. Y que lo mejor para Europa sería llegar a un pacto rápido y lo menos traumático posible para seguir pillando materias primas rusas al mejor precio posible.


----------



## No al NOM (1 Abr 2022)

Ya en tienda


----------



## Bartleby (1 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Por cierto, que mientras Rusia entrena a su Ejército en la guerra, con combates reales, y adquiriendo la mayor de las experiencias tácticas y militales, el Ejército Americano se dedica a esto




Sinceramente creo que todos fingen, los de un bando y los de otro. Desde luego, ninguno, hasta el momento, ha mostrado sus verdaderas cartas.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (1 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Coño ... es que si Europa, USA y los Golfos no hubieran metido previamente otros 80.000 rebanacuellos a Assad no le habría hecho falta meter nada.




Ni Eurabia ni los estados sionistas de américa metieron nada, la mayoría de los que se levantaron en armas contra Assad fueron sus propios militares como pasó en Ex-paña en 1936 no diga tonterías, el ISIS aterrizó en Siria con la guerra ya bastante avanzada, de hecho después de Irán, y aún así la mayoría eran sirios.


----------



## crocodile (1 Abr 2022)

❗EE.UU. los ciudadanos de Rusia y Ucrania deben abandonar estos países de inmediato - el portavoz del Departamento de Estado, Ned Price.


----------



## kelden (1 Abr 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Ni Eurabia ni los estados sionistas de américa metieron nada, la mayoría de los que se levantaron en armas contra Assad fueron sus propios militares como pasó en Ex-paña en 1936 no diga tonterías, el ISIS aterrizó en Siria con la guerra ya bastante avanzada, de hecho después de Irán, y aún así la mayoría eran sirios.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (1 Abr 2022)

Más ruskis que estaban de turismo por Ucrania, tal vez camino de los balnearios del mar negro, cazados por los malvados ucras. Los ruskis son tan valientes que dejan sus bajas atrás para que los malvados ucras hagan propaganda de guerra con esta catástrofe ruski que está siendo la guerra de Ucrania.

En el fondo tal vez hagan una labor social para que las familias de los caídos puedan identificar a sus familiares muertos y saber que han caído en el país vecino, pero en el caso de algunos que salen en el siguiente vídeo no creo que sirva de mucho.





Camión cisterna ruso reventado por un IED, la logística rusa ha sido destrozada.


----------



## No al NOM (1 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ❗EE.UU. los ciudadanos de Rusia y Ucrania deben abandonar estos países de inmediato - el portavoz del Departamento de Estado, Ned Price.



Americanos deben abandonar, no?


----------



## El-Mano (1 Abr 2022)

Pues nada, mañana (hoy) ya nos enteramos de cómo queda esto, recordar que los países tiene reservas de gas, ese es el margen que habría de súplicas y ruegos si "el monje" cumple lo advertido.

Bueno, atención a la última...



https://twitter.com/CNNEE?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1509631639542013968%7Ctwgr%5E%7Ctwcon%5Es1_&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.meneame.net%2F



Joder... El biden que decía que Putin se autolesiona, a ver si encuentro fuente mejor.






Biden afirma que Putin se autolesiona | Menéame


Joe Biden dijo que hay indicios de que Vladimir Putin se está autoaislando y castigando a algunos de sus asesores, pero agregó que EE.UU....



www.meneame.net





Vamos, mierda mierda de titular.


----------



## Azrael_II (1 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ❗EE.UU. los ciudadanos de Rusia y Ucrania deben abandonar estos países de inmediato - el portavoz del Departamento de Estado, Ned Price.



Y esto


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> A ver no.
> 
> Son lo que son. Una panda de cortesanos sinvergüenzas.
> 
> Son malos y tontos, pero NO completamente gilipollas. Ellos son los primeros en saber que no hay más cojones que rendir pleitesía al emperador yanqui, pero que a quien en realidad nos está jodiendo sobremanera la guerra es a nosotros. Y que lo mejor para Europa sería llegar a un pacto rápido y lo menos traumático posible para seguir pillando materias primas rusas al mejor precio posible.



¿No són hipocritas?

¿No són mentirosos?

¿No son cínicos?

¿A qué es lo que dices que no, a lo que yo digo o a lo que dice el embajador?. No te entiendo, en el resto de lo que pones me das la razón.


----------



## Fmercury1980 (1 Abr 2022)

*Julian Röpcke señala que en el día de hoy el ejército ucraniano trató de evacuar a los jefes del Batallón Azov en un helicóptero que fue abatido, resultando en la muerte de casi todos sus ocupantes.*


----------



## crocodile (1 Abr 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Pero abandonar Jerson después de tomarlo, ¿no es una cochinada para los civiles si vuelven a entrar nazis o ejército ukra? Si se hace éso van a tener más problemas con soplos en otros lugares, la gente no se va a ver segura.



Como ha dicho el compañero si los rusos se retiran de Kherson mal asunto .


----------



## LIRDISM (1 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> ¿Yo?
> 
> Esta guerra es un puto desastre para España. Nunca tendría que haber comenzado. Ni Occidente azuzado al subnormal del ucraniano. Si hace falta se parte el país sin pegar un solo tiro.
> 
> Ahora si me estás buscando la boca te puedes ir a tomar por culo. Ya estoy harto de forofos de mierda en todo este asunto.



Era parte del plan de EEUU para tener a Europa más controlada y hacer negocio a nuestra costa.


----------



## piru (1 Abr 2022)

*Nigel Farage: Occidente provocó a Rusia "deliberadamente" con sus "juegos de guerra en Ucrania"*


El político y comentarista británico considera que países como el Reino Unido, EE.UU., Canadá y Australia "han perdido el camino por completo".










Nigel Farage: Occidente provocó a Rusia "deliberadamente" con sus "juegos de guerra en Ucrania"


El político y comentarista británico considera que países como el Reino Unido, EE.UU., Canadá y Australia "han perdido el camino por completo".




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (1 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿No són hipocritas?
> 
> ¿No són mentirosos?
> 
> ...



Claro que lo son. Pero no los peores del universo. Son cortesanos profesionales. De esos que le besaban el culo al rey y luego a quien usurpaba el trono.

Coño Talleyrand era un pedazo de sinvergüenza, y a años luz intelectualmente del más listo de los encontremos actualmente, al mismo tiempo chaquetero y taimado como él solo.


----------



## No al NOM (1 Abr 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> *Julian Röpcke señala que en el día de hoy el ejército ucraniano trató de evacuar a los jefes del Batallón Azov en un helicóptero que fue abatido, resultando en la muerte de casi todos sus ocupantes.*



Bravo. Los restantes ya habrá tiempo de cazarlos


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (1 Abr 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Era parte del plan de EEUU para tener a Europa más controlada y hacer negocio a nuestra costa.



Yo creo que el plan de los yanquis es hacer lo que meramente les salga del nabo o más les convenga y si Europa tiene que joderse que lo haga, que para eso nos tutelan. Pero sinceramente no creo que hubiese un plan premeditado para hacer negocio a nuestra costa porque es pan para hoy pero hambre para mañana. No ganas nada jodiendo el corral donde tienes encerradas a las gallinas.


----------



## Lester Burnham (1 Abr 2022)

El Rubén Gisbert ahora mismo en el programa de Iker diciendo que los ucranianos están masacrando civiles en Donestk y a la vez que por favor intervengan los cascos azules de la ONU  

Mindfuck.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (1 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


>




En 2011 y 2012 había cientos de vídeos por toda la web de militares de Assad desertando y uniéndose al FSA, algunos individualmente, otros en grupos grandes. El material que usaba la guerrilla al principio de la guerra era prácticamente en su totalidad perteneciente al ejército sirio, al contrario de lo que sucede ahora en Ucrania.


----------



## crocodile (1 Abr 2022)

Rubén Gispert confirmando que siguen cayendo bombas ukronazis en la ciudad de Donestk matando a civiles.

Aparte de esto parece que la ofensiva rusa va demasiado lenta si ni siquiera han conseguido alejar a los ukronazis como para que al menos Donestk este libre de los ataques nazis.

No me gusta nada esto la verdad . No veo yo el éxito ruso en la operación.

Yo no soy fanático enfermo como cualquier follaotan y digo lo que siento.


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Claro que lo son. Pero no los peores del universo. Son cortesanos profesionales. De esos que le besaban el culo al rey y luego a quien usurpaba el trono.
> 
> Coño Talleyrand era un pedazo de sinvergüenza, y a años luz intelectualmente del más listo de los encontremos actualmente, al mismo tiempo chaquetero y taimado como él solo.



Más quisiera ninguno de estos llegarle a Talleyrand a la suela.

Pero Talleyrand no era ningún lacayo, plantó cara a Napoleon y se mantuvo siempre en su sitio, por eso el corso vanidoso le cogió tirria. Le dijo siempre su opinión con franqueza y se marchó con la cabeza alta cuando el enano se metió en berenjenales de los que él no le podía sacar. Como Rusia y España.


----------



## Guaguei (1 Abr 2022)

ha salido el gisbert en el programa de Iker, el que iba de estrecho con la Luisivaya, y parecia sospechosamente rarito, y decia que tenia responsabilidades
al final s puede decir que ha cumplido en la retransmision y ha denunciado muchas cosas y crimenes de guerra Urkos, y dice que Zelensky le esta buscando

El coronel Baños tambien ha cumplido, diciendo que cosas no deberia decir las ha ido diciendo, que la prensa esta muy podrida y los medios, a grandes rasgos


----------



## Simo Hayha (1 Abr 2022)

Niño ucranio herido llora y llama a su padre. Los orcos les bombardearon en Mariupol.


----------



## crocodile (1 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Americanos deben abandonar, no?



Eso es. Mala pinta tiene


----------



## quinciri (1 Abr 2022)

Siiiiií, ya sabemos que hay algunos interesados en que la guerra se prolongue ....
¿ No serás tu uno de ellos , o que estas hablando en su nombre ? 



luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> ¿Yo?
> 
> Esta guerra es un puto desastre para España. Nunca tendría que haber comenzado. Ni Occidente azuzado al subnormal del ucraniano. Si hace falta se parte el país sin pegar un solo tiro.
> 
> Ahora si me estás buscando la boca te puedes ir a tomar por culo. Ya estoy harto de forofos de mierda en todo este asunto.



Para España y para todo el mundo..
Y esta guerra no se hubiese empezado, si antes no se hubiese provocado deliberadamente y con total intencionalidad.
Y el subnormal ucraniano, no hubiese sido tan subnormal sin la promesa de apoyo del los que deliberadamente provocaron el conflicto, y no dejando a Rusia otra alternativa.

Así que con estas pobres gansadas tuyas , e intentos de intoxicar sobre temas ya harto debatidos y estudiados a lo largo de este hilo, casi mejor te pasas por el hilo del chusky también, que seguro que alli conseguis seguir engañando y confundiendo a alguien sobre la realidad de la situación.


----------



## Ahmat Sila (1 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> ha salido el gisbert en el programa de Iker, el que iba de estrecho con la Luisivaya, y parecia sospechosamente rarito, y decia que tenia responsabilidades
> al final s puede decir que ha cumplido en la retransmision y ha denunciado muchas cosas y crimenes de guerra Urkos, y dice que Zelensky le esta buscando
> 
> El coronel Baños tambien ha cumplido, diciendo que cosas no deberia decir las ha ido diciendo, que la prensa esta muy podrida a grandes rasgos



Zelensky posee una fortuna de 1.500 millones de euros. Piensas que lo hizo en las 3 series de marica que protagonizó?

Zelensky asesino Torturador


----------



## Rafl Eg (1 Abr 2022)

En qué sentido? Expláyate un poco, para los que no podemos verlo.


----------



## Top5 (1 Abr 2022)

menudo palo esta pegando ahora el investigador ese que estudia Chernóbil sobre la credibilidad de los medios.


----------



## Guaguei (1 Abr 2022)

Iker hace lo que puede, ha tenido idas y venidas, pero lo intenta

en esta ocasion , le ha dado credito a todo, con cara de sorpresa, ohhh vaya, y les ha dicho que tengan mucho cuidado


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (1 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Más quisiera ninguno de estos llegarle a Talleyrand a la suela.
> 
> Pero Talleyrand no era ningún lacayo, plantó cara a Napoleon y se mantuvo siempre en su sitio, por eso el corso vanidoso le cogió tirria. Le dijo siempre su opinión con franqueza y se marchó con la cabeza alta cuando el enano se metió en berenjenales de los que él no le podía sacar. Como Rusia y España.



Pero porque Talleyrand era más listo que el propio Napoleón. Los de ahora no. Y no pueden sobrevivir solo a base de intelecto.

El gabacho siempre pudo jugar a su doble juego gracias a que era listo y se hacía el imprescindible. Todos sabían que era un chaquetero, pero no podían o no les convenía dejar de utilizar a alguien tan inteligente. En cambio los de hoy se tienen que especializar en lamer el culo que toque.

Hoy toca despotricar de Putin, pero eso no quiere decir que no sepan que igual pasado mañana tocará lamerle el culo.


----------



## NPI (1 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> En cuanto a la 6ª generación Rusa lo único que se conoce es que estan trabajando y que el Mig-41 como dices, que es el supuesto nombre si cumple lo que dicen los directivos de Mig si entraría dentro de lo que es un 6ª generación.
> 
> Lo de los drones es tal como dices, se compaginará aviones tripulados con multitud de drones. Los Rusos como supongo conoces ya tienen al escudero inseparable del Su-57 en un estado muy avanzado, el S-70 Okhotnik que tendrá funciones de superioridad aérea y de ataque. Después también se va a desarrollar una variante no tripulada del Su-75 Checkmate.
> 
> ...



Gracias @fulcrum29smt por tus comentarios en el hilo


----------



## Nico (1 Abr 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Tu tranquilo, apuesta porque esto se eternice, *verás el roto que le hacemos* a Rusia ( más aún).




Figaro... ese valeroso combatiente... desde su doritocueva.


----------



## Salamandra (1 Abr 2022)

Interesante este video, sobre lo que dice y sobre todo por los enlaces a medios que pone. Desde el momento 2,30 están los enlaces de noticias y son solo 2 minutos.

En esencia que nos preparemos no solo por el gas, sino por los alimentos y que la guerra no se sabe que durará porque depende de cuando dejen de enviar armas desde fuera, citando "medios alternativos"


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Como ha dicho el compañero si los rusos se retiran de Kherson mal asunto .



Yo creo que la guerra va a ser larga, el ruso es tenaz y cabezota, no deja las cosas a medias. El ruso pierde o gana con todas las letras, Borodino o Austerlitz son ejemplos de como pierden los rusos, a lo burro, con una masacre total. Son como nosotros, no tienen término medio, y aquí ya se ha abierto la caja de los truenos. 
Es indudable que ha terminado la primera fase de la guerra, yo diría que con una victoria marginal rusa. Se producirán reajustes en el frente, y yo creo que gordos, ya lo estamos viendo. Pero habrá más fases, más ofensivas y puede que mayores que las que hemos visto hasta ahora. Una de gambas y ya veremos...


----------



## NPI (1 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Rusia está ofreciendo petróleo a India a $65 por barril, el precio de mercado actual es de $105-115.*



Será el petróleo de los Urales.


----------



## No tengo ni idea de nada. (1 Abr 2022)

El papel de Iker es difícil. Por un lado tiene que seguir la línea de propaganda oficial y, a la vez, da voz a los herejes, no a todos, pero es el único sitio donde pueden hablar algo aunque a medianoche.
La intervención de Gisbert les ha descolocado. Al final Iker en la despedida a Gisbert ha dicho que la situación puede desequilibrar, como una especie de réplica a lo dicho por Gisbert no tanto para seguir la propaganda oficial o desacreditarlo sino para protegerse él, y le ha pedido que se cuide.
Iker Jiménez debe hilar muy fino aunque por mi debería ser mucho más crítico en todo entiendo que si se pasa mucho de la raya le pueden quitar el programa al día siguiente.
Muy bien Baños y Soto Ivars y el Doctor Cabrera con lo de la bofetada de los Óscar. Dicen que no es guión, yo creo que si.
Ahora con el pesquero hundido están muy criticos.


----------



## Guaguei (1 Abr 2022)

puede durar años y ser muy lenta, con atentados o eventos aislados, mas cuando empiece a ir quedando menos ucranianos y sobretodo menos nacis, a rusia le conviene asi pienso, sobretodo tener presencia prolongada, asentarse y controlar bajas no ir a lo loco


----------



## Simo Hayha (1 Abr 2022)

Poster que han puesto frente a la embajada orcorrusa en Riga. jojojo


----------



## Guaguei (1 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Poster que han puesto frente a la embajada orcorrusa en Riga. jojojo



seguro que lo ha pagado ideado y fabricado europa, bruselas por poner un ejemplo
ahora hacen memes


----------



## keylargof (1 Abr 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Más ruskis que estaban de turismo por Ucrania, tal vez camino de los balnearios del mar negro, cazados por los malvados ucras. Los ruskis son tan valientes que dejan sus bajas atrás para que los malvados ucras hagan propaganda de guerra con esta catástrofe ruski que está siendo la guerra de Ucrania.
> 
> En el fondo tal vez hagan una labor social para que las familias de los caídos puedan identificar a sus familiares muertos y saber que han caído en el país vecino, pero en el caso de algunos que salen en el siguiente vídeo no creo que sirva de mucho.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que al que ha perdido la cabeza con unos puntos y una buena rehabilitación puede quedar bien


----------



## Ahmat Sila (1 Abr 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> En 2011 y 2012 había cientos de vídeos por toda la web de militares de Assad desertando y uniéndose al FSA, algunos individualmente, otros en grupos grandes. El material que usaba la guerrilla al principio de la guerra era prácticamente en su totalidad perteneciente al ejército sirio, al contrario de lo que sucede ahora en Ucrania.



Tremendo joder, y los 4 chupapolls que tenemos aquí  defendiendo eso...menos mal que los tengo a todos en ignore. Pero la gente que lee el hilo desde fuera sin tener cuenta y estar logeado no pueden ignorarlos y se lo están tragando todo


----------



## Guaguei (1 Abr 2022)

empece a verlo cuando estaba baños, salio el loco matarusos brevemente, creo que estaban en la misma mesa
tampoco creo que el decida quien va a programa, o no todos, pero bueno, ha estado bien las declaraciones de baños y gisbert


----------



## crocodile (1 Abr 2022)

¿Qué hay en Kiev?
(31.03.2020)

• A pesar de la declarada "reducción drástica de la actividad de combate", las escaramuzas continúan en casi todas las direcciones. En Kiev mismo, ayer y hoy, se escucharon explosiones de diversos grados de intensidad, por lo que la reducción aún no puede llamarse "cardinal". Quizás se lleve a cabo en los próximos días.

Por otro lado, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y la inteligencia occidental informan sobre la retirada de hasta el 20% de las tropas de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas de los suburbios de Kiev. Algunos lo ven como una reagrupación. Otros - como la ocupación de posiciones defensivas con el fin de atar aún más las fuerzas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la dirección norte. ¿Qué significa esto en la práctica a partir del 31 de marzo?

Por ejemplo, los "pidrozdili ucranianos" continúan pisoteando en Irpen, pero no hay progreso hacia Bucha y Vorzel. Se introducirá un reconocimiento aéreo preciso sobre Gostomel. Y en el norte de la región, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas entregaron la central nuclear de Chernobyl al personal de la central, redactando un certificado de aceptación, que registra la ausencia de reclamos contra la parte rusa.

Una imagen similar se observa en el área de Brovary: parte de las tropas se retiraron, parte de las tropas mantienen las líneas. Además, varias fuentes informan a la vez de ataques en el área donde se encuentra la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania en la isla Rybalsky en Kiev. En general, el trabajo continúa.

• Zlatoust de la oficina de Zelensky - Arestovich - dijo que Rusia ataca sólo a las instalaciones e infraestructuras militares, y que los daños a las instalaciones civiles son el resultado del trabajo de los sistemas de defensa aérea ucranianos. “Amigos míos, no tiene sentido desperdiciar misiles que cuestan millones de dólares, decenas de millones de dólares en una sola andanada, para matar a un diputado del pueblo de Ucrania o a un periodista”, agrega Arestovich, como si insinuara la continua intensidad de los ataques. sobre la infraestructura militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

• El resto de la vida de la gente de Kiev continúa como de costumbre. A partir del 1 de abril se permite parcialmente la venta de alcohol. Hay 12 ferias al aire libre en ocho distritos, es decir, las autoridades locales no ven una amenaza para las personas en estos lugares. También en Kiev, por alguna razón, crearon la oficina de un comandante militar. Cuál es la lógica de esta decisión 36 días después del estallido de las hostilidades es un misterio.

• De divertido - una historia del encargado de negocios interino de Eslovenia Boštjan Lesyak. Permítanme recordarles que se convirtió en el primer diplomático de los países de la OTAN en venir a Kiev. Tras visitar la embajada, Lesyak decidió enarbolar la bandera de Eslovenia, pero las autoridades locales y la Guardia Nacional pidieron retirar la bandera por su similitud con la rusa.

Bucle exterior

• El tema del gas es un tema dominante en Europa. Moscú ha aclarado un nuevo esquema para vender combustible por rublos, que causó indignación en varios países de la UE. Sin embargo, la transición a las nuevas reglas comerciales no significa que mañana se cerrará la válvula para los "refuseniks": los pagos por las exportaciones de gas en abril están programados para la segunda quincena del mes y para mayo. Por lo tanto, los europeos tienen entre 10 y 14 días para determinar el futuro de su industria y pensar en la próxima temporada de calefacción.

• Erdogan se ofreció como voluntario para dar garantías de seguridad a Ucrania manteniendo un "diálogo especial con Rusia" y sin querer imponer sanciones a Moscú. En principio, mientras Washington no ha decidido sobre este tema, y el destino de Ucrania como estado se decide en el campo de batalla, Erdogan es libre de prometerle a Zelensky todo lo que quiera.

• La próxima ronda de negociaciones entre las delegaciones de Medinsky y Arakhamia está prevista para el 1 de abril. Los resultados de la ronda anterior difícilmente pueden considerarse útiles. Sí, el equipo de Zelensky le dio a Moscú cierto documento, pero su contenido es refutado por el mismo Zelensky. También está bajo la presión de la oposición en la persona de Petro Poroshenko, quien continúa dispersando a la zrada sobre los temas de Crimea y Donbass.

Algunos colegas ven el punto de continuar las negociaciones. Dicen que es allí donde puedes resolver los problemas de los corredores humanitarios, el intercambio de prisioneros y observar todos los rituales diplomáticos. Pero durante más de un mes del proceso de negociación, no hemos visto ningún resultado en estas áreas. Por lo tanto, no se debe esperar un gran avance en los próximos días.


----------



## loveisintheair (1 Abr 2022)

giovachapin dijo:


> Y cual es el simbolismo de poner a la gente asi atacadas en los postes, alguien que me lo explique pliz.



El simbolismo es que no hay Justicia. Cualquiera más fuerte que tú puede juzgarte y condenarte a morir.


----------



## NPI (1 Abr 2022)

HenryP dijo:


> Mala pinta está cogiendo la guerra para Rusia. En Donestk los generales del Donbass desesperados con los acuerdos y negociaciones en Estambul. En el norte retrocesos considerables en Kiev, se han retirado incluso en Gostomel. Sumy ya no está ni siquiera cercado. En el sur en kherson perdiendo territorio. En Donbass sin apenas avances, estancados y enfangados. En Mariupol llevamos dos semanas escuchando que está terminado y tampoco se ve que vaya a terminar. Kharkov sin ningún avance. Nikolaev sin ningún avance.
> 
> Rusia está perdiendo poco a poco esta guerra.
> 
> Las cosas como son.



@vladimirovich sal de esa cuenta, primer aviso. @Seronoser


----------



## imaginARIO (1 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Poster que han puesto frente a la embajada orcorrusa en Riga. jojojo




jojojo de los mismos creadores:


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## crocodile (1 Abr 2022)

Mapa de las hostilidades y la situación en los frentes en la tarde del 31 de marzo

El evento más discutido hoy fue el derribo de helicópteros APU cerca de Mariupol.

Tras el accidente, dos soldados ucranianos sobrevivieron, fueron capturados e interrogados. Uno resultó ser un miembro del regimiento Azov (prohibido en la Federación Rusa), y el segundo era un luchador experimentado de la GUR (inteligencia militar). Según su testimonio, alrededor de las 5 am en el puerto de Mariupol aterrizaron 5 helicópteros: 4 de transporte Mi-8 y un helicóptero de ataque que cubría Mi-24, que entregaron municiones a las unidades ucranianas bloqueadas.

Los autos tomaron a los heridos, despegaron y regresaron a Dnepropetrovsk. Los helicópteros volaron a Mariupol a una altitud ultrabaja, en la zona ciega de nuestros sistemas de defensa aérea. Sin embargo, al regresar, se encontraron con la tripulación del ejército DPR con MANPADS. Los soldados de los Stingers capturados derribaron dos Mi-8. Uno cayó inmediatamente al suelo desde una altura de 7 metros. El segundo Mi-8 resultó dañado por un misil y comenzó a moverse hacia el mar, pero se estrelló a 20 kilómetros de la costa. Nada más se sabe de él. Los tres helicópteros restantes lograron escapar.

Había 16 personas en el primer tablero, 2 de ellos sobrevivieron. El Ministerio de Defensa ruso dijo que, además de los heridos, los helicópteros también evacuaron a los líderes.

No hay mucha información sobre los frentes. A pesar de las batallas activas en diferentes direcciones, ahora hay una pausa operativa, que está asociada con la necesidad de reagrupar tropas y aumentar las reservas.

Frente Norte. Hay muchos informes sobre los movimientos de las columnas desde Chernigov y Kiev hacia el frente oriental. Además, se vieron hileras de equipos tanto en el territorio de Ucrania como en el territorio de la región de Bryansk. Hacia dónde se dirigen aún no está claro. Lo más probable es que vaya a Sumy, Kharkiv oa las direcciones de Izyum y Donetsk. En el oeste de Kiev, la parte ucraniana informa de la captura de Irpen. Pero en Bucha, Vorzel y Gostomel, nuestras tropas. El ejército ruso tomó posiciones defensivas en estas direcciones. Las llegadas y huelgas en este frente no cesaron.

Frente Sur. En la frontera de las regiones de Nikolaev y Kherson, hubo un intento de contraataque fallido. También hubo intentos de empujar el nuestro desde la dirección de Krivoy Rog, pero también fue en vano.

Frente Oriente. En algunos lugares, se están produciendo intensos bombardeos de ambos lados, batallas posicionales. Una feroz batalla tuvo lugar cerca de Avdiivka, pérdidas en ambos lados. Como ya se informó, en esta área las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han creado una defensa seria en 8 años. En otros lugares del frente, sin ningún cambio especial, se están reclutando tropas de ambos lados.

Tradicionalmente, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso lanzó ataques con cohetes contra depósitos de combustible e instalaciones militares en Lvov, Dnipro, Kharkov, Kyiv, Chernigov, Chuguev y Lysichansk.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Yo creo que al que ha perdido la cabeza con unos puntos y una buena rehabilitación puede quedar bien



son imágenes duras, pero cuando me entra la congoja me acuerdo de que son rusos y se me pasa


----------



## loveisintheair (1 Abr 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Vengo observando que los telediarios ya no abren con la guerra de Ucrania. Ya empezamos a pasar, dentro de poco como Afganistán, que parecía el fin del mundo y ya no se acuerda de ellos ni Perry.



Es que está calentando la 7ª ola. O la que toque, ya he perdido la cuenta.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> hxxps://t.me/anaqtella/5489
> 
> El corresponsal del canal de televisión Al-Jazeera graba pruebas claras de que las Fuerzas Armadas utilizan vehículos sanitarios para desplazarse.
> 
> ...



Un momento : 

¿ Al- Jazeera , Irán, Venezuela, Cuba , el partido comunista Chino .... que son los que apoyan a Putin .... es el bando que apoyan los foreros de BURBUJA ?


----------



## JoséBatallas (1 Abr 2022)

Dedicado a todas las ratas otano-sionistas, traidoras a España y Europa

“_Abajo los traidores, los estadounidenses, los espías y los persas_”

Desde la Madre Patria con amor:


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Abr 2022)

son sus costumbres


----------



## Covaleda (1 Abr 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Pero abandonar Jerson después de tomarlo, ¿no es una cochinada para los civiles si vuelven a entrar nazis o ejército ukra? Si se hace éso van a tener más problemas con soplos en otros lugares, la gente no se va a ver segura.



¿Fue una cochinada para los madrileños que Napoleón abandonara la ciudad después de tomarla?
¿Fue una cochinada para los rusos que los alemanes abandonaran el cerco de Leningrado?
¿Fue una cochinada para sus habitantes que los serbios abandonaran el asedio a Sarajevo?
Esto es alucinante ya.


----------



## Pepelillo (1 Abr 2022)

A ver qué dice en el parlamento español la semana que viene


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (1 Abr 2022)

Sobre los biolabs.


Spoiler



*13.04.2015*

Escribe Alexandr Rogers.

https://ukraina.ru/opinions/20150413/1012733625.html
*«Чудова» инфекция

14.05.2015*

Публицист Роджерс: Пентагон создает под Харьковом еще одну секретную лабораторию
*Публицист Роджерс: Пентагон создает под Харьковом еще одну секретную лабораторию*

Traducción paco-Google.

*Periodista Rogers: El Pentágono está creando otro laboratorio secreto cerca de Járkov*


Spoiler



Публицист Александр Роджерс: Пентагон создаёт под Харьковом ещё одну секретную лабораторию

La epidemia de gripe aviar que arrasó el oeste de Ucrania en 2009 estuvo vinculada a las actividades de un laboratorio estadounidense. Tales revelaciones fueron hechas por el publicista ucraniano *Alexander Rogers*. Afirma que el *Pentágono* está creando otro laboratorio secreto cerca de Járkov (Киев предложил НАТО бороться с "российской пропагандой").

Suena como una cita de la saga de espías fantásticos: "Bajo el disfraz de un laboratorio para el estudio de patógenos especialmente peligrosos y el desarrollo de vacunas, Estados Unidos tiene la intención de crear una base militar biológica en Ucrania". En otras palabras, construir un campo de pruebas para armas bacteriológicas. Y todo esto en Járkov, a cincuenta kilómetros de la frontera rusa. Y en la ciudad de Merefa, esto está un poco más lejos, supuestamente quieren crear una especie de depósito para el estudio y almacenamiento de patógenos. El propio Rogers dice que los estadounidenses hacen lo que quieren.

Toda la información está clasificada como "top secret". Detalles como mínimo, pero, qué detalles.

Aquí, por ejemplo, está uno de ellos. La empresa estadounidense *Black and Veatch* es la responsable de la ejecución del proyecto. Si crees en sus informes oficiales, piensas en un gigante de la ingeniería, con 10.000 empleados en cien países. Entre los proyectos: un sistema de control sobre armas nucleares, monitoreando el estado del sarcófago en la central nuclear de *Chernobyl* (Огонь больше не угрожает Чернобыльской АЭС). Y, atención, la construcción de un laboratorio especial en Odessa diseñado para rastrear enfermedades existentes y, cito, "repeler los ataques de bioterroristas". Además, y estos son nuevamente datos oficiales, el *Centro Científico de Odessa* ha estado operando desde 1994. ¿Resulta que el centro de Járkov no es tanto una sensación como una continuación de un trabajo iniciado hace mucho tiempo?

"De hecho, estos datos son confiables. Y estos datos son parte del sistema que Estados Unidos está construyendo hoy alrededor de las fronteras de nuestro país. En cuanto a Ucrania, la vigilancia de la circulación y propagación de enfermedades altamente peligrosas y otras enfermedades infecciosas ha estado durante mucho tiempo bajo el control de los Estados Unidos. Los expertos dicen: una red de tales centros científicos en los países limítrofes con Rusia se ha creado durante mucho tiempo. Por ejemplo, se han abierto laboratorios similares en Georgia donde, como en Ucrania, también son financiados y controlados por científicos uniformados, empleados del *Departamento de Defensa* de Estados Unidos", dice *Gennady Onishchenko*.

*Andrey Suzdaltsev*, Vicedecano de la Facultad de Economía Mundial y Asuntos Internacionales de HSE: "Este es un proyecto. Tan pronto como la situación es más favorable para Occidente, los Estados Unidos inmediatamente les importan tales estaciones. Existen estaciones de este tipo en los Estados bálticos. Bueno, Ucrania es ahora en realidad una colonia de Occidente, no hay duda, está controlada y controlada por fuerzas externas, por lo que no tienen obstáculos aquí (Американское радио "Свобода" обвинило Порошенко в злоупотреблении властью). Por lo tanto, naturalmente, dado el hecho de que este es un paisaje y un territorio global, que incluye a Rusia, entonces tales estaciones aparecen aquí y no una ".

Pero pocas personas saben que los primeros "laboratorios secretos" de este tipo no se abrieron en Georgia. Y no en Odessa. El estreno en el espacio postsoviético tuvo lugar... en Rusia. En 1994 con la presentación del *Centro Internacional de Ciencia y Tecnología*. En su llamada "Junta de Gobierno", y de hecho, solo patrocina, a excepción de nuestro país, la Unión Europea y previsiblemente Estados Unidos. Después de cinco años de trabajo, la organización publicó el primer informe. Y luego resultó que se invirtieron 50 millones de dólares en el estudio de la ecología, y esto es la eliminación de desechos radiactivos y la descontaminación. En la investigación física, estamos hablando principalmente de física atómica y nuclear, 30 millones. Otros 33 millones se destinan a reactores nucleares. Además, biotecnología, fusión termonuclear, recursos naturales. ¡Uau! ¿Por qué los estadounidenses necesitan esto? Probablemente, no para apoyar a los científicos rusos en tiempos difíciles.

Así de simple. Al abrir y financiar el laboratorio, los especialistas estadounidenses recibieron acceso ilimitado a todos los documentos, investigadores controlados e investigaciones. A los científicos no se les permitió cambiar su empleador, por ejemplo, a Cuba o Irán poco confiables. Y sus descubrimientos fueron simplemente quitados. Por lo tanto, es posible que sean los desarrollos internos, por supuesto, en una forma modernizada, los que ahora quieran usar contra Rusia, considerándolo una compensación justa para las inversiones con énfasis. Y los Einstein ucranianos harían bien en prepararse para esto.

Por cierto, tan pronto como quedó claro que los expertos extranjeros no estaban actuando bajo el pretexto del amor por la ciencia, sino simplemente encubiertos, el centro científico y técnico ruso se cerró. Se dice que el Departamento de Defensa de los Estados Unidos ha estado furioso. Así que esta es la única decisión correcta para el país que requiere tanto voluntad política como independencia política, lo que sería muy útil para Ucrania ahora (Антикоррупционеры Рады инициировали увольнение Авакова). Solo que aquí ellos, y no en absoluto armas bacteriológicas, Kiev carece sobre todo.



Periodista: "El Pentágono crea laboratorios biológicos secretos en Ucrania"
*Periodista: "El Pentágono crea laboratorios biológicos secretos en Ucrania"*


Spoiler



EEUU está creando laboratorios biológicos en la región ucraniana de Járkov, cerca de la frontera con Rusia, sostiene el periodista *Alexandr Rogers*. Según él, la misión de las instalaciones es diseñar armas bacteriológicas. El fenómeno, sostienen expertos, no es nuevo.

En la ciudad de Merefa, en la región de Járkov, se está construyendo un depósito para investigar y conservar patógenos animales extremadamente peligrosos, escribió el periodista ucraniano Alexandr Rogers en el portal _ukraina.ru_ (http://ukraina.ru/opinions/20150413/1012733625.html). El proyecto es de la empresa estadounidense *Black & Veatch Special Projects Corp.* y lo está financiado el *Departamento de Defensa* de EEUU, denunció.

En la propia ciudad de Járkov, situada a unos 30 kilómetros de la frontera con Rusia, se creó un laboratorio secreto, añade el periodista. De acuerdo con sus datos, la instalación está situada en los sótanos del *Instituto de Medicina Experimental Clínica y Veterinaria* y todos sus empleados son extranjeros, mayormente estadounidenses. "Encubierta bajo la apariencia de un laboratorio de investigación de patógenos de peligro extremo y la elaboración de vacunas, EEUU tiene planeado crear una base militar biológica", insiste Rogers.

La cadena_ Rossiya 24_ decidió investigar qué hay de verdad en estas denuncias (Публицист Роджерс: Пентагон создает под Харьковом еще одну секретную лабораторию). Averiguó que los planes de construir un depósito bacteriológico en Merefa empezaron hace años, pero se suspendieron temporalmente ante las protestas de los lugareños. El proyecto volvió a arrancar tras el cambio del poder en Ucrania.

Según la información oficial que Black & Veatch presenta en su página web, la empresa cuenta con 10.000 empleados en más de 100 países del mundo (http://bv.com/Company). Entre sus proyectos figuran los sistemas de control de armas nucleares, el monitoreo del sarcófago de la central de *Chernóbyl* y un laboratorio especial en la ciudad ucraniana de Odesa. El centro científico de Odesa está operativo desde 1994. La misión que anuncia públicamente es monitorear los virus y hacer frente a los ataques de terroristas biológicos (http://bv.com/Projects/usdtra-bsl3-laboratory-ukraine).

"EEUU controla desde hace mucho tiempo el monitoreo de la circulación y propagación de infecciones altamente peligrosas en Ucrania. Según especialistas, la red de centros científicos de este tipo en los países fronterizos con Rusia lleva creándose desde hace años y es financiada y controlada por empleados del Departamento de Defensa de EEUU", comentó a la cadena el exinspector sanitario jefe de Rusia, *Guennadi Oníschenko* (https://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/115237-centro-biologico-kazajistan-poligono-eeuu).

También en Georgia existían laboratorios biológicos estadounidenses, aunque actualmente están cerrados, y siguen operando en los países bálticos. Cabe mencionar que Black & Veatch tiene una oficina representativa en la capital rusa y en 1994 abrió en Moscú un centro de investigación tecnológica. Según los datos de _Rossiya 24_, el centro moscovita fue cerrado, tras operar varios años, por iniciativa de Rusia, y desde entonces la compañía desarrolla en el país solo un papel consultivo.



*15.04.2020*

https://tass.com/world/1145423
*Ukrainian opposition urges probe into US biolaboratories in Ukraine *

Traducción paco-Google.

*La oposición ucraniana insta a investigar los biolaboratorios estadounidenses en Ucrania*


Spoiler



Como ejemplo, los miembros de la Plataforma de Oposición mencionaron el Centro de Ciencia y Tecnología en Ucrania, una organización internacional financiada por las autoridades estadounidenses cuyos empleados gozan de inmunidad diplomática.

KIEV, 15 de abril. /TASS/. El partido *Plataforma de Oposición de Ucrania - Por la Vida* ha instado a las autoridades a investigar el funcionamiento de 15 laboratorios biológicos militares estadounidenses. Argumenta que desde su aparición Ucrania ha visto brotes de enfermedades peligrosas, como se desprende de un mensaje del jefe del Consejo Político del partido, *Viktor Medvedchuk*, y el miembro del parlamento del mismo partido *Renat Kuzmin*, publicado en el sitio web del partido el miércoles.

"Yo, como presidente del Consejo Político de la Plataforma de Oposición - Por la Vida, y miembro del parlamento de nuestro partido, Renat Kuzmin, me he dirigido al presidente ucraniano *Vladimir Zelensky*, al primer ministro *Denis Shmygal*, al ministro de Salud *Maxim Stepanov* y al jefe del servicio de seguridad *SBU Ivan Bakanov* con una demanda de presentar información sobre el funcionamiento de 15 laboratorios biológicos militares estadounidenses en Ucrania. Estos laboratorios llevan a cabo actividades ilegales que amenazan la vida y la salud de los ciudadanos ucranianos. Los medios de comunicación europeos escriben abiertamente sobre esto", dijo Medvedchuk en el comunicado.

"Exigimos que las autoridades hagan públicos los casos de 'cooperación' ilegal entre Ucrania y Estados Unidos en relación con la actividad de los biolaboratorios estadounidenses en nuestro país. Esta 'cooperación' comenzó durante la presidencia de *[Viktor] Yushchenko*, continuó bajo el presidente *[Pyotr] Poroshenko* y continúa bajo las autoridades actuales", dice el mensaje.

Como ejemplo, Medvedchuk y Kuzmin mencionaron el *Centro de Ciencia y Tecnología en Ucrania (STCU)*, una organización internacional financiada por las autoridades estadounidenses cuyos empleados gozan de inmunidad diplomática. "Este centro está involucrado en el financiamiento de proyectos para la creación de armas de destrucción masiva", dicen Medvedchuk y Kuzmin.

"La aparición de biolaboratorios estadounidenses en Ucrania y la financiación de proyectos STCU fue acompañada por varios brotes de enfermedades infecciosas graves en el país", dicen Medvedchuk y Kuzmin en su comunicado. "En vista de las crecientes tasas de enfermedades infecciosas graves, hay bases sólidas para decir que la actividad encubierta y no transparente de las peligrosas instalaciones biológicas extranjeras en Ucrania está en realidad dirigida a probar virus y bacterias en ciudadanos ucranianos", dicen los legisladores de la oposición.

Recuerdan que las investigaciones de 2010-2012 sobre la observancia de las normas de seguridad de los laboratorios biológicos expusieron una serie de violaciones crudas que podrían haber causado fugas de infecciones peligrosas. En 2013, se tomó la decisión de poner fin a la cooperación ucraniano-estadounidense en el campo de los experimentos biológicos. "Sin embargo, con el ascenso de Poroshenko al poder, este programa se reanudó", dicen los políticos ucranianos de la oposición. "Además, las autoridades han eliminado las normas sanitarias que establecen ciertas normas para garantizar la seguridad biológica, poniendo así en peligro la vida y la salud de millones de ucranianos".

Medvedchuk y Kuzmin instaron a las autoridades ucranianas a presentar información exhaustiva sobre cuántos laboratorios militares estadounidenses financiados desde el extranjero operan en el país en este momento, la base reguladora de su actividad y de qué manera las autoridades controlan su operación. "El pueblo ucraniano tiene derecho a conocer los programas secretos. Exigimos la terminación de los experimentos que las autoridades han estado llevando a cabo durante mucho tiempo en su pueblo a petición y en interés de los Estados Unidos", dijeron Medvedchuk y Kuzmin.

*Brotes de enfermedades infecciosas en Ucrania*

En su mensaje, Medvedchuk y Kuzmin mencionaron los brotes de enfermedades infecciosas peligrosas en Ucrania en los últimos años, que, en su opinión, podrían estar relacionados con la actividad de los laboratorios estadounidenses. En 2009, un virus causó un semillero de *neumonía hemorrágica*, que se cobró 450 vidas. En 2011, Ucrania vio un brote de *cólera*, con 33 pacientes llevados al hospital. Tres años más tarde, otros 800 pacientes fueron diagnosticados con cólera. Un año después se identificaron más de 100 casos de cólera en Nikolayev.

En enero de 2016, al menos 20 militares murieron de un virus similar a la *gripe*. Otras 200 personas fueron trasladadas al hospital. Dos meses después, 364 personas murieron en Ucrania por el virus de la *peste porcina A (H1N1) pdm09*, la misma cepa que causó la pandemia de 2009, dicen Medvedchuk y Kuzmin. Recuerdan que un brote de *hepatitis A* ocurrió en Nikolayev en 2017. Otro siguió en el verano de ese año en Zaporozhie y Odessa, uno más en otoño en Járkov.



*28.06.2021*

Escribe Oliver Cook.

https://thebl.us/us-news/revealed-h...with-daszaks-ecohealth-and-the-wuhan-lab.html
*Hunter Biden invested in a pandemic firm partnering with Daszak’s EcoHealth And The Wuhan Lab*


----------



## keylargof (1 Abr 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> son sus costumbres



Hombre! Ya me extrañaba no haber visto antes esta noble practica rusa! En matar a civiles de hambre no tienen parangón, son la potencia mundial sin discusión


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (1 Abr 2022)

Continúa la retirada rusa, debacle total: abandonan Gostomel(aeropuerto desde donde organizaron el asalto aéreo de Kiev los primeros días) y Chernóbil







www.burbuja.info


----------



## crocodile (1 Abr 2022)

Pues se confirma que los Rusos no han podido alejar a los ukronazis lo suficiente de la ciudad de Donestk como para que dejen de matar civiles, lo dicho, no me parece que esté yendo muy bien la ofensiva rusa.


----------



## crocodile (1 Abr 2022)

Pepelillo dijo:


> A ver qué dice en el parlamento español la semana que viene



Les da igual lo que diga el payaso Ukronazi, aunque se cagará en todos los españoles los políticos vendidos le pondrían alfombra roja, hay que obedecer las órdenes de los amos y chuparle el rabo al ukro.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Abr 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Interesante este video, sobre lo que dice y sobre todo por los enlaces a medios que pone. Desde el momento 2,30 están los enlaces de noticias y son solo 2 minutos.
> 
> En esencia que nos preparemos no solo por el gas, sino por los alimentos y que la guerra no se sabe que durará porque depende de cuando dejen de enviar armas desde fuera, citando "medios alternativos"



No queréis creer que todo esto es una farsa vinculada a la agenda 2030, el gran reseteo que es la enésima destrucción de Europa. 

Son nuestros políticos los que nos quieren llevar a la ruina así está diseñado . Pero si desde hace años se han publicado libros y vídeos sobre todo lo que está pasando :

- DESPUÉS DE LA EPIDEMIA ... GUERRA ! 

Cuando hay guerra , los criminales llamados políticos se vuelven todopoderosos , pueden incluso disponer de la vida de las personas , no sólo obligando a ir a morir al campo de batalla sino bombardeando lo que les da la gana y matar a millones de inocentes . 

Por lo tanto de ahí para abajo pueden hacer cualquier cosa :
por ejemplo de un día para otro ( tal como va a pasar en breve ) , prohibir el dinero en efectivo . Tal como están las cosas se supone que todo el dinero en circulación debe tener su rastro y trazabilidad por lo tanto si queda prohibido y quien tuviese dinero debajo del colchón no puede demostrar que lo ha obtenido de forma legal, lo perderá . Venezuela ha sido un gran campo de experimento para todas estas cosas que están por venir.
Hoy mismo en el telediario hicieron un reportaje sobre como desheredar a los hijos aunque no hubiese ninguna razón , es decir que desaparezca la legítima y que el estado pueda disponer de todo el patrimonio . 

Ya estamos en guerra ! no es una elucubración conspiranoica , de un día para otro puede pasar , están calentando motores. 









Cómo es el plan del Gobierno para acabar con el dinero en efectivo en España y qué límites marca la Unión Europea


El Gobierno del PSOE ha llevado al Congreso una propuesta para eliminar gradualmente el dinero en efectivo. No es la primera vez que el pago en billetes y...




www.xataka.com


----------



## Abstenuto (1 Abr 2022)

Ya, pero es que el programa de Iker es una isla en un océano de propaganda y relato único. Al menos se abordan temas muy importantes que son silenciados y se pueden escuchar puntos de vista alternativos


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Sobre los biolabs.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



*Briefing on analysis of documents related to US military and biological activities in Ukraine (March 31, 2022)*
March 31, 2022 


_*❗☣*_* Russian Defence Ministry continues to study *documents* on the implementation of military and biological programmes by the US and its NATO allies on the territory of Ukraine.*

SLIDES DE LA PRESENTACION DE LOS BIOLABAS DE UCRANIA

*








Briefing' Slides


Посмотреть и скачать с Яндекс.Диска




disk.yandex.ru

















₱₳₮Ɽł₵₭ ⱧɆ₦ⱤɎ


Truth is treason in the empire of lies.




t.me




*

_*➡*_ Briefing

_*➡*_ Documents

_*➡*_ Slides
*DRONES CON MOSQUITOS CON SIDITA Y OTRAS ARMAS BIOLOGICAS*
*¿QUE PUEDE SALIR MAL ?*





#Russia #Ukraine #Briefing #NBPC
@mod_russia_en



*MIRA QUE BIEN. LOS FAMOSOS DRONES BAYRAKTAR TURCOS *
*PUEDE SER PLATAFORMAS DE ARMAS BIOLOGICAS SEGUN LOS PAPELES 








Briefing' Slides


Посмотреть и скачать с Яндекс.Диска




disk.yandex.ru




*




​


----------



## NPI (1 Abr 2022)

@pifiado


----------



## Pepelillo (1 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Les da igual lo que diga el payaso Ukronazi, aunque se cagará en todos los españoles los políticos vendidos le pondrían alfombra roja, hay que obedecer las órdenes de los amos y chuparle el rabo al ukro.



Yo de verdad que estoy viendo como probable que hable de Franco en su discurso (en un sentido negativo y de reproche a España, claro), del fascismo y tal y cual.

Sería tal meada en la boca a Bascales y compañía que tendrían que pedir perdón por proponer (que fueron ellos) que se permitiera el discurso de Zelensky en el Congreso.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Abr 2022)

te refieres a los catalanes y vascos que provocarían una guerra civil para destruir España ?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Abr 2022)

_*☣*_* Russian Defence Ministry continues to study *documents* on the implementation of military and biological programmes by the US and its NATO allies on the territory of Ukraine.*

_*➡*_ Briefing
Documents
Slides

#Russia #Ukraine #Briefing #NBPC



mas aqui






Guerra en Ucrania XVI


Mala pinta está cogiendo la guerra para Rusia. En Donestk los generales del Donbass desesperados con los acuerdos y negociaciones en Estambul. En el norte retrocesos considerables en Kiev, se han retirado incluso en Gostomel. Sumy ya no está ni siquiera cercado. En el sur en kherson perdiendo...




www.burbuja.info








@mod_russia_en​


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (1 Abr 2022)

Aquí unos inputs sobre *Snake Island* y una leyenda que pulula por el éter.


Spoiler



Isla de las Serpientes - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Snake Island (Black Sea) - Wikipedia


Spoiler












Ataque a la isla de las Serpientes - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Attack on Snake Island - Wikipedia

*25.02.2022*

Escribe Pablo Casado Muriel.

Los Trece de Snake Island, símbolo de la resistencia ucraniana
*Los Trece de Snake Island, símbolo de la resistencia ucraniana

28.02.2022*

Escribe Emily Crane.

Ukrainians who told Russian warship ‘go f–k yourself’ are still alive: officials
*Ukrainians who told Russian warship ‘go f–k yourself’ are still alive: officials

01.03.2022*

Escribe Pablo Casado Muriel.

Los héroes de Snake Island, símbolo de la resistencia ucraniana, están vivos
*Los héroes de Snake Island, símbolo de la resistencia ucraniana, están vivos

10.03.2022*

El texto hace referencia a los supuestos biolaboratorios y a redes internacionales pedocriminales en base a una hipotética conversación entre Putin y Trump.

La maldad de Ucrania y EEUU - Tercera Información
*La maldad de Ucrania y EEUU*

Fragmento.


Spoiler



El ejército ruso tomó una pequeña isla perteneciente a Ucrania en el Mar Negro, llamada La *isla de la Serpiente (Snake Island)*. Pues bien, según las informaciones de Putin que recoge _Real Raw News_, en esa isla el *Mossad* israelí estaba desarrollando una devastadora arma biológica que se extendería por el aire (por chemtrails, se entiende), que mataría al 100% de los afectados.



Fragmento más extenso donde se trata el asunto de los biolabs.


Spoiler



Por ejemplo, la subsecretaria de Estado de EEUU, *Victoria Nuland* dice: “Ucrania tiene instalaciones de estudios biológicos”. Y es que el *Pentágono* estadounidense ha establecido laboratorios biológicos en 25 países de todo el mundo y algunos de ellos están ubicados en Ucrania y Georgia, al borde de Rusia.

Allí, científicos militares de los Estados Unidos, bajo cobertura diplomática, crean virus, bacterias y toxinas. En pocas palabras, una nueva arma biológica, que no sirve para otra cosa que la guerra bacteriológica.

Según un informe de la periodista búlgara *Dilyana Gaytandzhieva*, un ataque con aerosol, con 625.000 muertos, cada muerte le costaría al Pentágono 29 centavos. Si el número de víctimas fuera 10 veces menor, entonces el costo de cada vida sería de 2,86 dólares.

Por otro lado, China solicitó que EEUU revele detalles sobre los laboratorios biológicos que se encuentran en territorio de Ucrania y que son financiados por Washington, declaró este martes el portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores chino, *Zhao Lijian*, citado por_ CGTN_.

Pekín quiere que, entre otros datos, se haga pública la información sobre los tipos de virus que almacenan y las investigaciones que llevan a cabo esas entidades.

Zhao Lijian, afirmó que, según informes, EEUU tiene en Ucrania 26 laboratorios biológicos en los que se almacenan “virus peligrosos”. El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores chino instó a garantizar la seguridad de esos laboratorios.

Así mismo, el Ministerio ruso de Defensa: En laboratorios ucranianos han estado desarrollando componentes de armas biológicas.

En laboratorios ucranianos situados cerca del territorio de Rusia se han venido desarrollando componentes de armas biológicas, informó el pasado domingo el portavoz del *Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia*, *Ígor Konashénkov*.

Konashénkov destacó que durante la operación especial militar en Ucrania se supo que el régimen de Kiev destruyó de forma precipitada las evidencias de un programa de armas biológicas financiado por el *Departamento de Defensa* de EEUU. “Hemos recibido documentación de empleados de biolaboratorios ucranianos sobre la destrucción con carácter de emergencia, el 24 de febrero, de patógenos especialmente peligrosos de *peste*, *ántrax*, *tularemia*, *cólera* y otras enfermedades mortales”, aseveró el alto funcionario.

Según el diario _Rusia Today_, medio vetado y bloqueado en Occidente, ya en el año 2015 el periodista ucraniano* Alezandr Rogers*, había realizado una investigación donde afirmaba que “_El Pentágono crea laboratorios biológicos secretos en Ucrania_”.

El informe señala que, “en la ciudad de Merefa, en la región de Járkov, se está construyendo un depósito para investigar y conservar patógenos animales extremadamente peligrosos. El proyecto es de la empresa estadounidense *Black & Veatch Special Projects Corp.* y lo está financiado el Departamento de Defensa de EEUU, denunció”.

Continúa la información apuntando que “en la propia ciudad de Járkov, situada a unos 30 kilómetros de la frontera con Rusia, se creó un laboratorio secreto, añade el periodista. De acuerdo con sus datos, la instalación está situada en los sótanos del *Instituto de Medicina Experimental Clínica y Veterinaria* y todos sus empleados son extranjeros, mayormente estadounidenses. “Encubierta bajo la apariencia de un laboratorio de investigación de patógenos de peligro extremo y la elaboración de vacunas, EEUU tiene planeado crear una base militar biológica “, insiste Rogers.

“Según la información oficial que Black & Veatch presenta en su página web, la empresa cuenta con 10.000 empleados en más de 100 países del mundo. Entre sus proyectos figuran los sistemas de control de armas nucleares, el monitoreo del sarcófago de la central de Chernóbil y un laboratorio especial en la ciudad ucraniana de Odesa. El centro científico de Odesa está operativo desde 1994. La misión que anuncia públicamente es monitorear los virus y hacer frente a los ataques de terroristas biológicos”.

Se agrega, además “el primer centro biológico en Ucrania fue inaugurado con el apoyo de Washington el 15 de junio de 2010 sobre la base del *Instituto de Investigación contra la peste II Méchnikov*. El centro recibió un estatus que le permite trabajar con las cepas que se utilizan para crear armas biológicas.

Tan solo en 2013 en Ucrania fueron inaugurados con el apoyo de Estados Unidos laboratorios biológicos en Ternopil, Uzhgorod, Kiev, Dnepropetrovsk, Simferópol, Jerson, Lvov (en esta ciudad hay tres) y Lugansk, entre otros. Hoy en día los laboratorios biológicos del Pentágono rodean a Rusia en forma de semicírculo.

Pero no solamente _Rusia Today_ ha informado al respecto. Precisamente el otro medio de comunicación hoy censurado _Sputnik_ publicaba hace tan solo unos meses atrás la siguiente información: “_China llama a Estados Unidos a revelar de qué se ocupan sus laboratorios en Ucrania y otros países_”.

Reiterando, según el diario _Real Raw News_, *Putin* informó que sus tropas habían destruido ya 13 laboratorios de armas biológicas a lo largo de Ucrania, algunos de ellos subterráneos, razón por la cual tuvieron que efectuar varias explosiones para darlos por destruidos.

Putin dispone de información que apunta a que el *Instituto de la Salud de EEUU*, el *Instituto de la Salud de Francia* y el *Centro de Investigación de enfermedades infecciosas alemán* han aportado miles de millones de los contribuyentes de esos países a Ucrania, para elaborar armas biológicas, y que el propio presidente *Zelensky* se ha llevado una parte en concepto de sobornos.

Putin ha prometido mostrar las pruebas de lo que dice a su debido momento, también dijo que le lleva avisando a Zelensky desde febrero del 2020 de que, si no desmantelaba esos laboratorios, lo haría él mismo, así que únicamente él tiene la culpa de lo que está pasando.

El ejército ruso tomó una pequeña isla perteneciente a Ucrania en el Mar Negro, llamada La *isla de la Serpiente (Snake Island)*. Pues bien, según las informaciones de Putin que recoge _Real Raw News_, en esa isla el *Mossad* israelí estaba desarrollando una devastadora arma biológica que se extendería por el aire (por chemtrails, se entiende), que mataría al 100% de los afectados.

Tras comprobar que no querían entregar la isla/laboratorio que guardaban, el *buque Slava* comenzó un bombardeo de la isla que aniquiló a todos los guardianes.

¿Se imaginan otros virus u otros, más potentes que el *Covid-19*, que pudieran haber salido de Ucrania-EEUU?, sería el aniquilamiento de gran parte de la humanidad,

Así pues, ya todos tenemos claro lo que está haciendo el señor Putin en Ucrania: salvar a la Humanidad.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (1 Abr 2022)

Zelensky se esta volviendo loko


----------



## No al NOM (1 Abr 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Zelensky se esta volviendo loko



Pronto lo veremos así


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (1 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> _*☣*_* Russian Defence Ministry continues to study *documents* on the implementation of military and biological programmes by the US and its NATO allies on the territory of Ukraine.*
> 
> _*➡*_ Briefing
> Documents
> ...




Lo pongo en grande.


```
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/oZqEBedov4SyWA
```



Spoiler
































En el link original arriba citado se pueden descargar los archivos a máxima resolución.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Lo pongo en grande.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



BROOTAL 
THANKS!


----------



## ccartech (1 Abr 2022)

Soldados ucranianos bajo fuego de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas cerca del pueblo de Novaya Basan. Región de Cherníhiv


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (1 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> BROOTAL
> THANKS!




Todo este asunto es muy top. Y la guerra una puta desgracia. Al final es una cosa testicular, estoy convencido de ello, como el guantazo famoso en la gala de los Óscar, para desgracia del mundo.

Saludos allsee!!!


----------



## ccartech (1 Abr 2022)

En Crimea, mientras intentaba partir hacia Ucrania, un ruso que colaboraba con los servicios especiales ucranianos UFSB fue arrestado


----------



## ccartech (1 Abr 2022)

Situación operativa en la zona de Kiev y Chernigov


----------



## ccartech (1 Abr 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa publica video de la destrucción de un punto fortificado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con la ayuda


----------



## Ahmat Sila (1 Abr 2022)

Porqué amenazan a Rubén Gisbert si dicen que los rusos van perdiendo y son muy malos y herejes?


----------



## Azrael_II (1 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Lo pongo en grande.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Que es esto


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (1 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Que es esto




Documentos presentados, supuestamente, por las autoridades rusas relativos al asunto de los biolabs en Ucrania financiados por EEUU. Un tema espinoso.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (1 Abr 2022)

Fauna.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## NEKRO (1 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¡¡¡"Permitirán" !!! la vena macarra del imperio.
> 
> EEUU "permitirá" a la India comprar petróleo ruso, pero amenaza con sanciones si Nueva Delhi compra demasiado



Los EEUU desesperados, han pasado de amenazar con sanciones si compran a permitimos pero poco. En un par de semanas dirán que ellos nunca han amenazado a la India.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (1 Abr 2022)

Sobre los biolabs.


Spoiler



*01.01.2022*

Escribe Viktoriya Venk.

What Are Secret US Bio-laboratories Doing in Ukraine?
*What Are Secret US Bio-laboratories Doing in Ukraine?

07.03.2022*

Statement by the Chief of the Nuclear, Biological and Chemical Protection troops of the Russian Federation Armed Forces Lieutenant General Igor Kirillov (March 7, 2022): biological programs | The Vineyard of the Saker
*Statement by the Chief of the Nuclear, Biological and Chemical Protection troops of the Russian Federation Armed Forces Lieutenant General Igor Kirillov (March 7, 2022): biological programs 

08.03.2022*

US urged to clarify biomilitary activities, accept multilateral inspections as Ukraine found to have 30 biolabs - Global Times
*US urged to clarify biomilitary activities, accept multilateral inspections as Ukraine found to have 30 biolabs

09.03.2022*

Biolaboratorios militares en Ucrania y la expansión del desastre
*Biolaboratorios militares en Ucrania y la expansión del desastre*


Spoiler



El Jefe de las tropas de Protección Nuclear, Biológica y Química de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, Teniente General *Igor Kirillov*, reportó la existencia de una cadena de más de 30 laboratorios biológicos divididos en países del área postsoviética, entre ellos Ucrania, para supuesta investigación científica y para investigaciones sanitario-epidemiológicas (Statement by the Chief of the Nuclear, Biological and Chemical Protection troops of the Russian Federation Armed Forces Lieutenant General Igor Kirillov (March 7, 2022): biological programs | The Vineyard of the Saker).

Ello ha derivado en que, por ejemplo, “con el pretexto de probar agentes para el tratamiento y la prevención de la infección por coronavirus, algunos miles de muestras de suero tomadas de las personas infectadas que se refieren a la etnia eslava han sido transportadas desde Ucrania al *Instituto de Investigación del Ejército Walter Reed*” agrega el reporte.

El alto funcionario afirma que la actividad de los laboratorios biológicos en Ucrania, específicamente, ha provocado un aumento inmanejable de riesgos económicamente peligrosos relacionados con un aumento de casos de *rubeola*, *difteria*,* tuberculosis*, *sarampión*, *cólera*, *botulismo*, *poliomielitis*, *hepatitis A* y *gripe*.

El pasado domingo el portavoz del *Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia*, *Ígor Konashénkov*, informó que Estados Unidos ha venido realizando trabajos para potenciar las propiedades patógenas de microorganismos con el uso de métodos de biología sintética junto al gobierno ucraniano (Rusia revela: Ucrania desarrolla armas biológicas con ayuda de EEUU | HISPANTV). Agregó que patógenos peligrosos, que eran evidencias de un programa de desarrollo de armas biológicas financiado por el *Pentágono *(*Departamento de Defensa* de Estados Unidos), fueron destruidos precipitadamente en esos laboratorios.

"Hemos recibido documentación de empleados de biolaboratorios ucranianos sobre la destrucción con carácter de emergencia, el 24 de febrero, de patógenos especialmente peligrosos de *peste*, *ántrax*, *tularemia*, cólera y otras enfermedades mortales", declaró el funcionario, lo que demostraría la preocupación del estamento militar estadounidense ante la posibilidad de que se revele la realización de experimentos biológicos secretos en el territorio ucraniano.

Konashénkov subrayó que, para que no saliera a la luz que Washington y Kiev violan la Convención sobre armas biológicas, el *Ministerio de Salud de Ucrania* "emitió una directiva para la eliminación con carácter de emergencia de las reservas de patógenos peligrosos almacenados". Esto lo demostró publicando varios documentos que “...están siendo analizados por expertos rusos de las *Fuerzas de Defensa Radiológica, Química y Biológica*".

En abril de 2021, *Nikolai Patrushev*, secretario del *Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia* dijo que los laboratorios estadounidenses estaban abriendo “por una extraña coincidencia” cerca de las fronteras de Rusia y China, y que se detectaron brotes de enfermedades no típicas de estas regiones en las áreas adyacentes (https://www.rbc.ru/rbcfreenews/606de7b39a7947cc88bd27ba).

“Nos dicen que estaciones sanitarias y epidemiológicas pacíficas operan cerca de nuestras fronteras, pero por alguna razón recuerdan más a *Fort Detrick* en Maryland, donde los estadounidenses han estado trabajando en el campo de la biología militar durante décadas”, agregó Patrushev (https://misionverdad.com/investigac...luencias-y-control-en-el-mundo-de-las-vacunas).

*Carnaval de contratos y lobbies biomilitares en torno a Ucrania*

Mediante un hilo de Twitter, la periodista independiente búlgara, *Dilyana Gaytandzhieva*, reveló una serie de documentos que la embajada de Estados Unidos en Ucrania borró de su página web. Se trata del financiamiento de 11 laboratorios biológicos en ese país a través de la *Agencia de Reducción de Amenazas para la Defensa (DTRA)* del Departamento de Defensa, un programa militar que constituye información sensible.

_The US Embassy in #Ukraine has just deleted from its website all documents about 11 Pentagon-funded biolaboratories in Ukraine. I have published all these documents (now deleted by the Embassy) here https://t.co/Odc0ermmZe and in the thread below pic.twitter.com/benFmDwguI_​​_ — Dilyana Gaytandzhieva (@dgaytandzhieva) February 26, 2022_​
La investigación realizada por la especialista en crímenes de guerra revela que Ucrania no tiene ningún control sobre los biolaboratorios militares en su propio territorio. El acuerdo alcanzado en 2005 entre el Departamento de Defensa de Estados Unidos y el Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania prohíbe al gobierno ucraniano revelar públicamente información sensible sobre el mencionado programa y le obliga a transferir patógenos peligrosos para la investigación biológica al Pentágono, ente que ha tenido acceso a ciertos secretos de Estado de Ucrania en relación con los proyectos en virtud de su acuerdo (http://dilyana.bg/the-pentagon-bio-weapons/).

Los biolaboratorios militares en Ucrania son gestionados por contratistas estadounidenses como el *Southern Research Institute (SRI)*, *Black & Veatch Special Project Corp.*, *CH2M Hill* y *Metabiota* que tienen proyectos sobre el cólera, la gripe y el *zika*, todos ellos patógenos de importancia militar para el Pentágono.

_Distribución de los biolaboratorios militares financiados por Estados Unidos en torno a Rusia, Irán y China constituyen una amenaza inminente que es violatoria de convenciones internacionales en casi todos los casos_.








Son legendarios los movimientos de cabildeo (lobby) del SRI, fue contratista principal del Pentágono en el marco del *Programa de Armas Biológicas de Estados Unidos* para la investigación y el desarrollo de bioagentes, con 16 contratos entre 1951 y 1962.

También fue subcontratista en un programa del Pentágono para la investigación del ántrax en 2001 en el que el contratista principal era *Advanced Biosystems*, presidida por *Ken Alibek*, un ex microbiólogo soviético y experto en guerra biológica de Kazajstán que desertó a Estados Unidos en 1992 (https://www.bizjournals.com/washington/stories/2002/08/05/daily52.html).

Entre 2006 y 2016, el SRI pagó 1,28 millones de dólares por hacer lobby en el Senado, la Cámara de Representantes, el *Departamento de Estado* y el Departamento de Defensa de los Estados Unidos, el nodo vinculante fue el ex senador, y luego Fiscal General estadounidense de la era *Trump*, *Jeff Sessions*. Su ayudante en el Capitolio, *Watson Donald*, fue luego director senior en la contratista.

*Cifras de la expansión financiada del desastre*

Según lo registrado en las investigaciones de Gaytandzhieva, el Pentágono ha llevado a cabo experimentos biológicos con un resultado potencialmente letal en 4.400 soldados en Ucrania y otros 1.000 en Georgia, cuyos gobiernos han propiciado permisivos enclaves de la maquinaria bélica que el bloque atlantista ha querido expandir hasta las fronteras con Rusia. Es extenso el registro de eventos irregulares que han ocurrido en torno a enfermedades transmisibles graves, algunos de ellos son:

*- Gripe H1N1*: En enero de 2016 unos 20 soldados ucranianos murieron por el virus de la gripe en sólo dos días y otros 200 fueron hospitalizados en *Kharkiv* (https://web.archive.org/web/2018041...-laboratory-donbass-dpr-army-and-intelligence). Kiev no informó al respecto y hasta marzo de 2016 se habían registrado 364 muertes en toda Ucrania (el 81,3% causadas por la *gripe A (H1N1) pdm09*, la misma cepa que causó la pandemia mundial en 2009 que, según la inteligencia de la República Popular de Donestk, el laboratorio biológico estadounidense de Kharkiv filtró el virus mortal.

*- Hepatitis A*: En el verano de 2017, fueron ingresadas 60 personas con Hepatitis A en el *hospital en Zaporizhia*, 19 niños de un orfanato fueron hospitalizados en junio de ese año en la región de *Odessa* y en noviembre se notificaron otros 29 casos en... ¡Kharkiv! Hasta enero de 2018, 37 personas fueron hospitalizadas en *Mykolaiv*, la infección altamente sospechosa se expandió rápidamente en pocos meses por el sureste de Ucrania, donde se encuentran la mayoría de los biolaboratorios del Pentágono.

_Distribución de los biolaboratorios militares financiados por Estados Unidos en Ucrania, fronterizos con Rusia y manejados con nulos criterios de soberanía por Kiev_.








*- Cólera*: En 2014 *Rusia* (en particular *Moscú*) se vio afectada por brotes de una nueva variante altamente virulenta del agente del *cólera Vibrio cholera*, con una alta similitud genética con cepas reportadas en Ucrania desde 2011, tal como lo reportara un estudio genético del *Instituto Ruso de Investigación contra el Cólera* en 2014 (https://journals.asm.org/doi/full/10.1128/genomea.01640-16). La policía local llegó a poner en marcha una investigación sobre "la infección por el virus de la inmunodeficiencia humana y otras enfermedades incurables" como el cólera propagadas a través del agua potable contaminada.

*- Botulismo*: De esta rara y extremadamente peligrosa enfermedad, causada por una toxina producida por la *bacteria Clostridium botulinum*, se registraron 115 casos en 2016 con 12 muertes en *Ucrania*. En 2017 las autoridades confirmaron otros 90 nuevos casos con 8 muertes y reportaron que la causa del brote fue una intoxicación alimentaria sobre la que la policía inició una investigación (https://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/8...-toxin-deaths-ukraine-kiev-europe-threaten-uk). Los biolaboratorios del Pentágono en Ucrania estaban entre los principales sospechosos, ya que la toxina botulínica es uno de los agentes bioterroristas que ya se han producido en una instalación de armas biológicas del Pentágono en Estados Unidos, como evidencia un documento de 2012, sacado de línea, pero detallado por Gaytandzhieva en su investigación (http://www.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/a559993.pdf). Allí se afirma que la *División de Ciencias de la Vida (LSD*) del *Campo de Pruebas de Dugway* produce y prueba bioagentes aerosolizados en la *Instalación de Pruebas de Ciencias de la Vida "Lothar Saloman" (LSTF)*.

*Impunidad asegurada: Científicos de guerra biológica bajo cobertura diplomática*

El pasado martes 8 de marzo la subsecretaria de Estado para Asuntos Políticos, *Victoria Nuland*, testificó ante el *Comité de Relaciones Exteriores del Senado* estadounidense sobre la operación militar rusa en Ucrania (https://www.c-span.org/video/?518355-1/secretary-state-political-affairs-testifies-ukraine). Allí reconoció la existencia de laboratorios biológicos cuyo contenido Washington quisiera ocultar de Moscú afirmando: "...estamos trabajando con los ucranianos en cómo pueden evitar que cualquiera de esos materiales de investigación caiga en manos de las fuerzas rusas, en caso de que se acerquen".

Además rechazó las acusaciones de haber estado desarrollando armas biológicas calificando la denuncia como "clásica técnica rusa para culpar a cualquier otro tipo por lo que planean hacer ellos mismos". El senador *Marco Rubio*, presente en la comparecencia, se refirió a "mucha propaganda y desinformación" sobre las instalaciones alertando de su peligrosidad, a lo que Nuland le respondió que, si hay un ataque biológico, habrán sido los rusos.

_ El gran reportero Bob Parry escribió en 2014 sobre el papel central de Nuland en el golpe contra Víktor Yanukovich en Ucrania, dándole un pase libre en forma de dólares y logística a los peones fascistas ("héroes de la libertad") de Pravy Sektor. https://t.co/ZPMrIx8h98_​​_ — Ernesto Cazal (@ernesto_cazal) March 8, 2022_​
Tal afirmación deja abierta la puerta a una puesta en escena como las instrumentadas en Siria, donde hasta se realizó un documental acusando al gobierno de un presunto ataque con armas químicas en Douma en 2018 (https://misionverdad.com/bbc-admite...imico-en-siria-2018-tiene-afirmaciones-falsas). Diez meses después la _BBC_ admitió que la pieza audiovisual "contenía graves inexactitudes" (https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/bbc/index.html).

Los laboratorios biológicos estadounidenses financiados por la DTRA en el marco de un programa militar de 2 mil 100 millones de dólares (https://fas.org/sgp/crs/nuke/R43143.pdf), el *Programa de Compromiso Biológico Cooperativo (CBEP)* están situados en otro país de la antigua Unión Soviética como Georgia pero también en Oriente Medio, el Sudeste Asiático y África mediante acuerdos bilaterales en los que es corto el alcance legal de organismos multilaterales.

En el caso ucraniano está la creación del *Centro de Ciencia y Tecnología de Ucrania (STCU)*, una organización internacional financiada principalmente por Estados Unidos a la que se ha concedido estatus diplomático y que apoya oficialmente proyectos de científicos anteriormente implicados en el programa soviético de armas biológicas.

En los últimos 20 años, la STCU ha invertido más de 285 millones de dólares en la financiación y gestión de unos 1 mil 850 proyectos de científicos que anteriormente trabajaron en el desarrollo de armas de destrucción masiva mientras que el personal estadounidense en Ucrania trabaja bajo cobertura diplomática y es indemnizado por las muertes y lesiones de la población local.

Georgia y Ucrania no se responsabilizarían ni emprenderían acciones legales e indemnizarían a Estados Unidos y a su personal, contratistas y personal de los contratistas, por los daños a la propiedad, o por la muerte o lesiones de cualquier persona en Georgia y Ucrania, que se produzcan como consecuencia de las actividades realizadas en el marco de estos Acuerdos. Si los científicos patrocinados por la DTRA causan muertes o lesiones a la población local, no se les podrá exigir responsabilidades.

Este tipo de acuerdos hace recordar los alcanzados por países del sur global con la big pharma para la venta de vacunas anticovid a finales de 2020, es la misma lógica del embudo global en donde lo más estrecho sigue siendo para países que, antes que "socios", se convierten en campos de experimentación y plataformas para extender una mancha hegemónica pensada por y para el control de minorías ricas.



*10.03.2022*

https://www.globaltimes.cn/page/202203/1254486.shtml
*US tries to refute 'rumors' about its bio-labs in Ukraine, but can we believe it?*

https://www.globaltimes.cn/page/202203/1254577.shtml
*What has US done with bat coronavirus in Ukraine? World deserves explanation*

Firma Feng Qingyin.

https://www.globaltimes.cn/page/202203/1254588.shtml
*US-funded bio-labs raise public health concerns*


Spoiler












*11.03.2022*

Escriben Zhang Hui y Liu Xin.

https://www.globaltimes.cn/page/202203/1254634.shtml
*US urged to come clean on bio-military activities as outcry grows after its ‘confusing, contradictory’ responses*

https://www.globaltimes.cn/page/202203/1254649.shtml
*US owes world an answer on bio lab: Global Times editorial

12.03.2022*

Escribe Yang Sheng.

https://www.globaltimes.cn/page/202203/1254661.shtml
*China urges hard evidence from US to clarify bio weapons suspicion in Ukraine

13.03.2022*


```
https://twitter.com/Geryco_81/status/1502955302156648453
```



Spoiler


----------



## NEKRO (1 Abr 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> No olvide que Putin tiene cáncer. No mueve el brazo derecho.



No lo ha movido en la puta vida.









Vladimir Putin, 20 años al mando de Rusia


El exagente de la KGB cumple dos décadas en el Kremlin. A pesar de las críticas por su autoritarismo y la represión policial a la oposición, Putin goza de popularidad. Inamovible, parece determinado…




www.france24.com


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (1 Abr 2022)

Sobre los biolabs.


Spoiler



*16.03.2022*

Escribe Dilyana Gaytandzhieva.

Програмата на Пентагона в биолаборатории в Украйна на стойност $80 милиона: документи - Dilyana.bg
*Програмата на Пентагона в биолаборатории в Украйна на стойност $80 милиона: документи*

US' bio-web - Global Times
*US' bio-web*


Spoiler












*17.03.2022*

```
https://vk.com/video-210982902_456239191
```
*Rusia revela detalles sobre los laboratorios biológicos secretos en Ucrania*

En la cuenta de Twitter de Pepe Escobar: "_Coronavirus was part of the Pentagon-financed bioweapons program in Ukraine. And don't forget that DNA specific weapons were developed against "nations of interest." This is just the beginning_".

```
https://twitter.com/RealPepeEscobar/status/1504584046810181636
```

En la cuenta de Twitter de Pepe Escobar: "_Putin: "A chain of biolabs under the command of the Pentagon (...) carrying out a military-biological program (...) experiments with the coronavirus (...) the evidence now being destroyed but we (...) know (...) created on the border with Russia"_".

```
https://twitter.com/RealPepeEscobar/status/1504587961827999744
```

En la cuenta de Twitter de Pepe Escobar: "_The Russian MoD is having serial field days studying US/NATO documents detailing military-biological programs in Ukraine. Brace for impact_".

```
https://twitter.com/RealPepeEscobar/status/1504495683633614861
```

International voices urge US explanation for bioweapons accusations - Global Times
*International voices urge US explanation for bioweapons accusations*

Firma Deng Zijun.

What is the US hiding in the biolabs discovered in Ukraine? - Global Times
*What is the US hiding in the biolabs discovered in Ukraine?*

Dr. Francis Boyle – Exposing Ukraine Biolabs, Australian Doherty Institute, The Pentagon, Future Pandemic
*Dr. Francis Boyle – Exposing Ukraine Biolabs, Australian Doherty Institute, The Pentagon, Future Pandemic*

* *Francis Boyle*


Spoiler



Francis Boyle – University of Illinois College of Law
Francis Boyle – University of Illinois College of Law



Firma Xinhua.

US-supervised Ukraine lab studies disease transmission via bats - Global Times
*US-supervised Ukraine lab studies disease transmission via bats

18.03.2022*

En la cuenta de Twitter de la Embajada de Rusia en Reino Unido: "_President #Putin: There was a network of dozens of laboratories in #Ukraine, where military biological programmes were conducted under the guidance and with financial support of the #Pentagon, incl experiments with #coronavirus strains, anthrax, cholera and other deadly diseases_".

```
https://twitter.com/RussianEmbassy/status/1504789514451103745
```

En la cuenta de Twitter de Pepe Escobar: "_Biolabs update. Russian ambassador to the UN Vassily Nebenzia: "We will ask for an emergency meeting to discuss again the issue of US biolaboratories in Ukraine using the NEW DOCUMENTS we obtained in the course of the special military operation"_".

```
https://twitter.com/RealPepeEscobar/status/1504594573519167489
```

*20.03.2022*

"_«#GlobalTimes profundiza que #EstadosUnidos ostenta un "récord repugnante con su utilización de armas químicas y biológicas en #Vietnam y en la península #Coreana", por lo que sus "#biolabs en el mundo carecen de transparencia".» — @AlfredoJalife2_".

```
https://twitter.com/gohner0/status/1505601922711138310
```



Spoiler



*20.03.2022*

Escribe Alfredo Jalife-Rahme.

La Jornada: Bajo la lupa
*Bajo la lupa*


----------



## NEKRO (1 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Meanwhile en Babilonia..
> El secretario de Estado de Estados Unidos, Antony Blinken, anunció el jueves que a partir del 11 de abril, los estadounidenses podrán autoseleccionar su género en sus pasaportes, sin ninguna documentación médica.



Que divertido va a ser cuando un yankee llegue a algún país. Se presenta Bill, de 2m, 140kg y mas barba que el oso yogui, con su pasaporte que dice que es mujer. Entonces llega el guardia de fronteras de Indonesia y la dice a Bill que le acompañe que le tiene que hacer unas preguntas.


----------



## Patatas bravas (1 Abr 2022)

Si fuera pro ruso. Estaría reventado tras esta derrota rusa en Ucrania tras años de creer propaganda rusa sobre su ejército. No podría ni levantarme de la cama


----------



## Ahmat Sila (1 Abr 2022)

Que se muera el puto José Enrique o como mierda se llame el pringado ese que Biden acaba de colocar como cocinero de la casa blanca


----------



## Ahmat Sila (1 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Si fuera pro ruso. Estaría reventado tras esta derrota rusa tras años de tratar propaganda rusa sobre su ejército. No podría ni levantarme de la cama



No eres más tonto porq no te entrenas


----------



## Subliminal& (1 Abr 2022)

230 paginas, como me tomo esto? un resumen joder 

Viva San Jorge


----------



## Tons of Fear (1 Abr 2022)

Congressman Paul Gosar on Gab: 'Zelensky somehow made over $100 million last year…'


Congressman Paul Gosar on Gab: 'Zelensky somehow made over $100 million last year as a public servant, and we've sent over 15 billion dollars that have been ripped from the hands of tax paying citizens to Ukraine while our borders remain wide open with historic crossings. This administration...




gab.com


----------



## Subliminal& (1 Abr 2022)

No con mi dinero PeRRo Sanchez y CIA.... Hijos de puta

Asesinos torturadores, tengo que bailar sobre vuestras tumbas


----------



## Simo Hayha (1 Abr 2022)

Orcorrusos disfrutando de lo putinizado


----------



## Simo Hayha (1 Abr 2022)

Camión de combustible disfrutando de lo orcolumnizado


----------



## Simo Hayha (1 Abr 2022)

ex-orcorruso disfrutando de lo desmilitarizado


----------



## Subliminal& (1 Abr 2022)

Alemani no ataca por el miedo al gas, igual que la mayoría

putas ratas traidoras os vamos a pasar a todos a cuchillo

A. Sila


----------



## Patatas bravas (1 Abr 2022)

El ejercito ruso sin armas nucleares no es superior a pakistan.


----------



## Simo Hayha (1 Abr 2022)

orcolumna disfrutando de los invadinizado


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Abr 2022)

¿ de verdad alguien duda que el coronavirus y la guerra son parte de la misma trama?

Si no fuese así los países europeos habrían dicho que esto ha sido un ataque biológico a los países occidentales , puesto que dos años después , África y el resto mundo no han sido afectados aunque se empeñasen en hacernos creer que sí .


Rusos , chinos , iraquíes … han seguido la pantomima y el mismo guion que los países occidentales , necesariamente todos obedecen al mismo director de escena .
Pudiendo Putin atacar a Ucrania con el coronavirus incluso liquidar a Zelenski con un virus tan letal , sin embargo han preferido montar un guerra con todo lo que implica, en la que se han metido los mismo países del coronavirus . Repasemos los hechos.



Un chino en Wuhan se enfermó de un virus desconocido muy contagioso y letal al comer un murciélago crudo , puesto que de haberlo cocinado habría matado al virus.
El siempre sospechoso partido comunista chino, detecta que se hay más enfermos de un tipo de gripe y que empiezan a morir así que construye en una semana 20 hospitales para atender la avalancha ( los cuales fueron desmontados pocas semanas después )
Los informativos occidentales se hacen eco de la noticia y se filtran por las redes sociales clips de video espantosos de la gente confinada en sus casas prohibiendo salir de Wuhan , montoneras de cadáveres , figurantes vestidos con trajes protectores pululan alrededor de camas con pacientes moribundos .
Camiones fumigan las calles y algunos médicos quedan negros por el ataque del virus.
Observamos desde la distancia el suceso como si fuese una película.
En todas las portadas de periódicos e informativos sale un ministro de Irán sonando la nariz y resulta que el coronavirus ha saltado a ese país socio de China.
Se filtran noticias de que no son dos mil muertos en Wuhan sino millones puesto que se han dado de baja muchos móviles y sale humo de las incineradoras ,
Se detecta el primer caso en Italia y toda Europa tiembla , el apocalipsis vírico , la gran peste acecha a Europa . Se hacen virales los vídeos con las páginas de esquelas que ocupan todo el periódico .
En España nos dicen que sólo es una gripe y que como mucho habrá un caso o dos , nos asombramos de la consigna puesto que contradice lo que hemos visto esos días . Sale en la sexta noche José Bono riéndose de los hipocondriacos y que una tía anciana se compró una mascarilla pero que no pasa nada .
Manifestación feminista del 8M , congreso de VOX en Vistalegre donde Ortega Smith que había estado en Italia contagia a no sé cuantos.
Colapso de los crematorios y tienen que llevar los cuerpos en putrefacción al palacio de Hielo de Madrid , sale en todas las portadas aquello lleno de ataúdes .
En las residencias de acianos empiezan a morir por miles , como no hay respiradores los dejan morir en sus habitaciones , los cuidadores dejan de cuidarlos y huyen despavoridos dejándolos a sus suerte con las puertas cerradas sin agua , ni comida, ni medicinas . Muchos golpean las puertas entre gritos pero nadie les atiende.
Confinamiento de toda España y paralización de toda actividad industrial . No distingue ni regiones, ni pueblos ni ciudades , lo mismo es el centro de Madrid que una aldea de la Alcarria . No se puede ir a las montañas pero sí en el metro y a los supermercados que son lugares sagrados con el agua bendita a la entrada para desinfectar las manos . Inexplicablemente las cajeras de los supermercados están santificadas puesto que les respira todo el mundo encima y no se muere ninguna.
El gobierno dice que las mascarillas no sirven para nada y que mejor usar guantes , que hay que lavar mucho las manos y la población se vuelve paranoica viendo virus flotando por todos lados.
Solemne rueda de prensa todos los días de generales del ejército , la policía , la guardia civil , ministro de Sanidad para intimidar a la población y que nadie se le ocurra moverse de sus casas.
Sánchez da un discurso diciendo que generaciones futuras entenderán que España se haya tenido que endeudar por lo del virus y el cambio climático y que ellos tendrán que seguir pagando.
Vemos imágenes semejantes en todos los países occidentales , cementerios en Brasil , muertos tirados por las calles en Ecuador , Estados Unidos colapsado .. Esperamos de un momento a otro ver millones de muertos en África, empezando por Marruecos y Argelia puesto que el flujo de población con Europa es enorme y no tienen tan buena sanidad ni servicios sociales .
Llegan de forma sorprendente mogollón de vacunas de diferentes marcas para este virus nuevo cuando sigue sin haber vacuna para la malaria y el sida entre otras muchas.
Hacen creer que las vacunas son algo escaso para hacerlas deseables y establecen unos estrictos turnos por edad . Las infantas se vacunan en Emiratos Árabes saltándose el protocolo y son vilipendiadas por saltarse el turno.
Colas enormes de personas van a vacunarse justo a los hospitales donde están los enfermos y por lo tanto donde con seguridad está el virus .
Las mascarillas ya se convierten en una indumentaria, como el hiyab , los niños deben llevarla incluso en el recreo y en gimnasia cuando no se notifica la muerte de ningún niño , pero dicen que es para que no contagien a los abuelos , al parecer el 99% de los muertos eran ancianos de 86 años o personas con enfermedades previas .
Aparecen diferentes mutaciones del virus cada cual más tenebrosa pero a su vez llegan nuevas vacunas , inexplicablemente hay un sector de población que desconfía de tanta incoherencia y no se quiere vacunar
Se toman medidas liberticidas y radicales señalando a las personas sanas sin vacunar como los culpables de la epidemia.
Al mismo tiempo decenas de miles de africanos en cuyos países ni hubo confinamiento , ni mascarillas ni vacunas , sin ningún tipo de documentación , llegan a las costas Europeas y se reparten por todos los países.
Djokovic no puede entrar en Australia por no estar vacunado y es señalado como un hereje que debe ser despreciado al igual que Miguel Bosé .
Empieza la guerra en Ucrania y misteriosamente se deja de hablar del virus . Millones de ucranianos sin vacunar no necesitan el código QR para repartirse por toda Europa y más de 5.000 niños son escolarizados en España
Funeral del Duque de Edimburgo donde toda la élite Europea se abraza y se besa incluido el rey Felipe y nadie lleva mascarilla
Ceremonia de los Oscar tampoco nadie lleva mascarilla pero para que no se note Will Smith simula darle una hostia al presentador y se convierte en la portada .
El parlamento de España decreta que se acabó la epidemia y que los casos que hay son la gripe de todos los años y los muertos a partir de ahora irán a la estadística de los cuatrocientos mil que morían en España todos los años por diferentes causas y porque la vida se acaba.





Mientras tanto en China, un país de 1.400 millones de habitantes y más de 10 millones de muertos al año , sólo murieron por covid los 2.000 de Wuhan que eran los que tocaban esos días en una ciudad tan populosa . Los chinos han celebrado haber vencido el virus mucho antes de aparecer las vacunas .



Finalmente en los países africanos y cualquier otro país fuera de la órbita occidental , no ha habido coronavirus , ni muertos, ni endeudamiento , ni saben donde está Ucrania, ni han enviado armas para matar rusos , ni serán a su vez atacados .


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (1 Abr 2022)

Cada vez salen más vídeos tremendos de este tipo... menospreciando a todos: Rusia, Europa, China, Yugoslavia, Irak.


----------



## Oso Polar (1 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Por eso lo digo. Si hubiese mucho reclutado los rusos ponen sobre el terreno un millón de soldados sin despeinarse. En cambio parece que están jugando apenas con la cuarta parte de esa cifra.
> 
> No puedo asegurarlo porque como digo es casi imposible saber quien dice ya la verdad o quien miente en todo esto.



Ya se ha explicado hasta el cansancio de que se trata una guerra de movimientos y como fijar en el terreno al enemigo para evitar sus movimientos en los distintos frentes.

- Las tropas rusas en el terreno son entre 190-200 k, es lo que hay y lo que se necesita, las RPD y RPL aportan a algo más de 30-35k hombres.
- Ucrania tenia +200K en tropas regulares, +100K en paramilitares (los mejores armados con material occidental) y +20K en diversas unidades incluidas los extranjeros, sin contar reservistas que ya fueron llamados.

En una guerra siempre hay un coste y eso lo saben los rusos y están preparados para eso, y para apuntillar está es una guerra de secesión en la cual hay una potencia que es Rusia que está apoyando a los secesionistas y por otras parte Europa y EEUU que apoyan al gobierno ucraniano.

Aquí los perdedores son:

1.- Ucrania, que va a perder, no solo el Donbass, si no también Jersón, Zaporiyia y Járkov, y esto por el momento. Así también gran parte de la población que ha salido como refugiada a los países de la EU no van a regresar nunca más.

2.- Europa, que con sus sanciones ha terminado por alejar a su mayor proveedor de materia primas y energía, entregándolo a los brazos de Asia, con la consecuente perdida de competitividad de sus productos y da la bienvenida a su próxima crisis económica de consecuencias inciertas.

3.- EEUU, que ha dado por finalizado la hegemonía del dólar como la única moneda para la compra de energía, intercambio de mercancías y de reserva internacional, así como también que países, como los integrantes del BRICS, tengan en consideración alejarse cada día más de su influencia.

Rusia va a conseguir cohesionar más su población haciendo recordar las hazañas soviéticas contra el enemigo fascista y el recuerdo de la Rusia Imperial recuperando a la anterior región llamada "Novorussiya", con el consiguiente aumento de población entre 4-5 millones de habitantes y con los recursos que esta tierra pueda proveerles. Así también aleja por unas décadas a Europa del Este y la OTAN de su bajo vientre (Brecha de Volgogrado).


----------



## raptors (1 Abr 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


>



Poco a poco y sin pausas...


----------



## Hal8995 (1 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Poco a poco y sin pausas...



Esa noticia no es cierta. Ni es él ni ese cuerpo es de los hel. derribados en Mariupol.


----------



## raptors (1 Abr 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Esa noticia no es cierta. Ni es él ni ese cuerpo es de los hel. derribados en Mariupol.



Fuentes...??


----------



## apocalippsis (1 Abr 2022)

Las tropas rusas están siendo trasladadas desde la dirección de Kiev a Kharkov, donde se encuentra uno de los sectores más tensos del frente, según una fuente familiarizada con la situación.

Según el interlocutor del canal, los combates se han intensificado en las carreteras y las afueras de Járkov.

" _Intensificación de los combates en las carreteras, las afueras de Kharkov y las aldeas desocupadas por las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa_ ", afirmó la fuente, "Ven y verás".

Paralelamente, una fuente en Mariupol confirmó que casi el 90% de la ciudad había sido despejada por tropas rusas y fuerzas de la RPD. Sin embargo, todavía no hay necesidad de hablar sobre el fin de las hostilidades en la ciudad.

t.me/smotri_z/153


----------



## raptors (1 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Ayer los medios anunciaban que Putin permitía a países europeos pagar el gas en euros. Hoy dicen que se cortará el gas a quien no pague en rublos. Esto da mucha credibilidad a los medios que nos "informan"
> 
> Ayer
> 
> ...



No te enredes... los países hostiles pagan en rublos.... los demás pueden pagar en euros...


----------



## No al NOM (1 Abr 2022)

Hay americanos que irían a una guerra por el Senil con hijo pedófilo Biden?

Y por un cocainómano ex actor?


----------



## raptors (1 Abr 2022)

Ahhh pero que tal se saltan la ley para congelar las cuentas rusas....


----------



## No al NOM (1 Abr 2022)

Otro "ucraniano de derecha" de Volyn fue detenido en el puesto de control fronterizo de Yahodyn cuando intentaba llevar 320.000 dólares en efectivo a Polonia. Para un país pobre y saqueado, la cantidad es enorme, y ese dinero casi siempre tiene un sabor criminal. Pero lo más importante es que la población de las regiones occidentales "ejemplares" de Ucrania todavía prefiere Europa a la movilización, creyendo razonablemente que es mucho mejor si no mueren, sino los ex rusos, a quienes la propaganda de Svidomo logró convertir en mankurts.


----------



## Hal8995 (1 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Fuentes...??



Mis disculpas.Lo he visto en Colonel Cassad. Primero dieron la noticia como tú la has puesto. Después más tarde comprobaron en otra foto de su carnet junto con el cadáver que es otra persona tb de Azov pero no dirigente.


----------



## raptors (1 Abr 2022)

Aunque lo que dice es verdad... Este personaje del chapucero... es un empinado del presidente kks.. asi le gusta que le digan al presidente de méxico.. kk=desecho fecal...


----------



## Subliminal& (1 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Otro "ucraniano de derecha" de Volyn fue detenido en el puesto de control fronterizo de Yahodyn cuando intentaba llevar 320.000 dólares en efectivo a Polonia. Para un país pobre y saqueado, la cantidad es enorme, y ese dinero casi siempre tiene un sabor criminal. Pero lo más importante es que la población de las regiones occidentales "ejemplares" de Ucrania todavía prefiere Europa a la movilización, creyendo razonablemente que es mucho mejor si no mueren, sino los ex rusos, a quienes la propaganda de Svidomo logró convertir en mankurts.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1008132
> Ver archivo adjunto 1008133



resumen;

los dólares americanos se los llevan los nazis como ¨¨gran¨¨ labor por haber matado a todo el que han podido


----------



## Mabuse (1 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



En el tercer vídrio la sujeta interfecta corta unos segundos sin importancia en los que los nazis sanos disparan RPGs con fundamento. En estos casos el contexto no es importante ya que sólo dificulta la interpretación objetiva de la información tal y como nos la brindan los expertos como la sospechosa arriba mencionada que además es "head of the Center for Civil Liberties (Ukraine)/ Democracy Defender Award of OSCE 2016".


----------



## Magick (1 Abr 2022)

Off topic:

Sobre un posible ataque EMP:

"Hay tres etapas de un pulso EMP, E1, E2 y E3, cada una de las cuales tiene una longitud de onda diferente de energía EM. Cada una de esas longitudes de onda necesita algo para conducirla, pero al igual que se utilizan diferentes longitudes de antena para transmitir diferentes longitudes de onda de señal de radio, cada etapa del EMP requiere diferentes longitudes de conductor antes de poder transferir su energía a él.

E1 y E2 tienen las longitudes de onda más cortas, pero es E3 el que derribará la cuadrícula. La razón por la que derribará la red es porque su longitud de onda es tan larga que necesita un conductor extremadamente largo, como líneas eléctricas de alta tensión, antes de que su energía se transmita a lo largo de ella. Los conductores más cortos, como las antenas de una radio de mano, no transmitirán su energía. E1 o E2 posiblemente, pero no E3.

Ahora, una vez que la onda E3 esté transmitiendo a lo largo de las líneas eléctricas de alta tensión, cualquier cosa conectada a una toma de corriente se destruirá tan pronto como esa onda llegue. Por eso dije que la radio y el cargador no deberían estar conectados a la pared. Los microchips por sí solos son demasiado pequeños para coincidir con la longitud de onda de E1, E2 o E3. Pero si esos microchips están conectados a un conductor de longitud adecuada, entonces la energía de E1 o E2 podría transferirse a través de ese conductor y destruir toda la electrónica conectada a él.

Por lo tanto, si una radio está completamente desmontada con la antena desconectada, es poco probable, no imposible, pero es poco probable que sea destruida por éter, la onda E1 o E2, y como dije anteriormente, definitivamente no puede ser destruida por E3 a menos que esté conectada a la red eléctrica.

Este es un mito común sobre EMP, que cualquier cosa electrónica se sobrecargará y destruirá inmediatamente pase lo que pase. Eso no es cierto. Es un completo mito, por ejemplo, que todos los coches construidos después de 1980 no correrán después de un EMP. La verdad es que solo alrededor del 16 % más o menos se dañarán sin posibilidad de reparación, y serán dañados por la onda E2, no por la E3. El otro 84 % experimentará efectos que van desde nada, hasta radios y pantallas de salpicadero que no funcionan, hasta morir temporalmente. La mayoría de los que mueren se pueden reiniciar desconectando la batería, esperando unos minutos a que se descargue toda la energía almacenada en los condensadores y luego volviendo a conectar la batería.

Esto se ha demostrado en pruebas realizadas con vehículos posteriores a la década de 1980. Dicho esto, no tengo conocimiento de ninguna prueba realizada en automóviles construidos en la última década, que dependen aún más de las computadoras y la electrónica para operar, pero el principio es el mismo: todo se reduce a la longitud de onda.

E3 es la más potente de las tres ondas. Causará el mayor daño, pero solo a los dispositivos que están conectados a una toma de corriente. E3 omitirá por completo cualquier dispositivo electrónico que no esté conectado a la red eléctrica. E1 y E2 son menos potentes, pero con sus longitudes de onda más cortas *puede* - no *voluntad* - destruir dispositivos que no están conectados a la red.

Además de la longitud de onda, también hay que tener en cuenta el ángulo de la detonación EMP. Cualquier cosa que no esté dentro de la línea de sitio del EMP no se verá afectada por E1 o E2 en absoluto. Además, el estado del campo magnético de la tierra en el lugar y la hora exactos de la detonación también tendrá un efecto en la fuerza del pulso cuando llegue a la superficie. Cuanto más pulso se disipa en la atmósfera superior por el campo magnético, menos energía llega a la superficie.

Comprender EMP es mucho más complejo que "todo con un microchip morirá". Eso es completamente falso".



https://apps.dtic.mil/sti/pdfs/AD1124730.pdf


----------



## ferrys (1 Abr 2022)

Slovakia expressed its readiness to buy gas from Russia for rubles.

"The Slovak gas industry would have to buy rubles for euros as soon as possible and then use them to buy gas from Gazprom" Prime Minister of Slovakia.


----------



## Impresionante (1 Abr 2022)

Ojito que los ukronazis están rabiosos

. Ataque de helicópteros ucranianos provoca un incendio en un depósito de petróleo en Rusia (FOTOS, VIDEOS)

Un incendio estalló este viernes en un depósito de petróleo en la región rusa de Bélgorod, cerca de la frontera con Ucrania, como resultado de un ataque de dos helicópteros de las Fuerzas Amadas ucranianas que entraron en el territorio de Rusia a baja altura, comunicó el gobernador local gobernador Vyacheslav Gladkov.


----------



## BikeroII (1 Abr 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> *Le van a preguntar el día 5 nuestros queridos políticos a Zelensky porqué dejaron sueltos a pedófilos de bebés?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1007678
> Ver archivo adjunto 1007679
> *



Aparte de memes y vídeos de mala calidad fácilmente manipulables, hay algún sitio donde se puedan ver pruebas de la presunta adicción a la cocaína de Zelenski? Videos oficiales o de alta resolución...


----------



## visaman (1 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



parece una shemale


----------



## visaman (1 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Quién es más fuerte iran o rusia?



las selecciones de cinquillo y tute están igualadas, pero en mus Rusia les arrasa


----------



## Von Rudel (1 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>




Este es un friki. Y uno de estos de la revista ejercitos lameculos de la Otan.


Cero credibilidad.


----------



## Magick (1 Abr 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: El Departamento de Estado de EE. UU. insta a los ciudadanos estadounidenses a abandonar Ucrania y Rusia de inmediato


----------



## visaman (1 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Lo que me pides es complejo de explicar, intentaré simplificar sin dejar lo importante de lado, ten en cuenta que además que es mi opinión personal, de ahí no pasa.
> 
> A ver, los cazas furtivos o "invisibles al radar" en realidad no existen, lo que si existen son cazas, bombarderos, misiles e incluso barcos que están diseñados para tener un bajo o muy bajo RCS (retorno o contraste radar) en una o varias frecuencias determinadas.
> 
> ...



de todos modos en Europa no veo yo que se investigue la 6ª generación y menos la 5ª para lo que nos va a servir


----------



## Von Rudel (1 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Les da igual lo que diga el payaso Ukronazi, aunque se cagará en todos los españoles los políticos vendidos le pondrían alfombra roja, hay que obedecer las órdenes de los amos y chuparle el rabo al ukro.




Y nosotros apoyando al hijo de puta este. Como siempre España tragando y tragando. Mas leyenda negra y leyenda negra.


----------



## visaman (1 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Yo veo a muchos remando* desde hace mucho tiempo, pero no para que salgamos mejor o mas fuertes o todo bien...justo para lo contrario, y cada vez reman con mas fuerza.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1007783



que quieres que te diga, les han dicho que el presidente Antonio el fantástico, quiere hacer esquí acuático


----------



## visaman (1 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> La curva de tipos ya invirtió en 2019 creo recordar.
> 
> Ahora no estoy muy seguro, pero miradlo en la FRED 10 minus 2 Years. Invirtió hace la ostia de tiempo.



y lo que es peor los polos magnéticos terrestres se están invirtiendo


----------



## Magick (1 Abr 2022)

Imágenes del canal de televisión chino CGTN con helicópteros derribados hoy cerca de Mariupol de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, en las que el subcomandante del batallón Azov Kalina y dos oficiales de la inteligencia francesa DGSE fueron previamente


----------



## No al NOM (1 Abr 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Aparte de memes y vídeos de mala calidad fácilmente manipulables, hay algún sitio donde se puedan ver pruebas de la presunta adicción a la cocaína de Zelenski? Videos oficiales o de alta resolución...



Pon en Youtube Zelensky coca. Y te salen

Uno que sale de 25 segundos


----------



## visaman (1 Abr 2022)

Libistros dijo:


> No te preocupes que en breve sacan a los alien. Espero que al menos nos pongan a Pleyadianas rubias y cachondonas que hay demasiado olor a cuero en la telediarrea últimamente.



esto es Esparta nos pondrán Jenaras del planeta jenaro, date por jodido


----------



## Impresionante (1 Abr 2022)

Medvédev

“Suministraremos alimentos y cultivos solo a nuestros amigos (afortunadamente tenemos muchos de ellos, y no están en absoluto en Europa ni en América del Norte).

Venderemos tanto por rublos como por su moneda nacional en proporciones acordadas”.


----------



## visaman (1 Abr 2022)

el ronmiel con gofio y drojas produce a veces alucinaciones aeroportuarias cuidado pues


----------



## arriondas (1 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> @pifiado
> 
> Todo lo de
> - @TuiteroMartin
> ...



Al final tienen los mismos jefes. El zoquete con ínfulas de Pérez Triana es otro comercial. Le mandan la información y él la sube a sus redes.


----------



## Magick (1 Abr 2022)

#BREAKING: Según se informa, vídeo de helicópteros de ataque ucranianos atacando una instalación petrolera en Belgorod, al otro lado de la frontera dentro de Rusia


----------



## alexforum (1 Abr 2022)

Pepelillo dijo:


> A ver qué dice en el parlamento español la semana que viene



que se fundó tras la lucha de siglos contra la Tirania islamica… y si mañana se va a Arabia Saudí firs otra cosa.

Lo Que quieran escuchar …


----------



## Impresionante (1 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ojito que los ukronazis están rabiosos
> 
> . Ataque de helicópteros ucranianos provoca un incendio en un depósito de petróleo en Rusia (FOTOS, VIDEOS)
> 
> Un incendio estalló este viernes en un depósito de petróleo en la región rusa de Bélgorod, cerca de la frontera con Ucrania, como resultado de un ataque de dos helicópteros de las Fuerzas Amadas ucranianas que entraron en el territorio de Rusia a baja altura, comunicó el gobernador local gobernador Vyacheslav Gladkov.



Está noticia es importante.

No sé qué repercusiones tiene en cuanto a suministros de guerra y para la propia población, pero es una escalada clara.


----------



## amcxxl (1 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Pon en Youtube Zelensky coca. Y te salen
> 
> Uno que sale de 25 segundos


----------



## visaman (1 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> .... y lo que vendrá.
> 
> lo absurdo es que alguien creyese que enviar misiles para destripar rusos no iba a tener consecuencias.
> 
> ...



han empezado por IBERTROLA quien será la siguiente?


----------



## visaman (1 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Seguramente, pero para eso queda como mínimo, una década.
> Y la realidad es que mientras, Rusia está cerrando contratos a largo plazo con China, India, Irán, etc, por lo que dentro de menos de un año...yo creo que Europa va a tener tan solo la mitad o menos, del gas ruso disponible a día de hoy.
> 
> Con este tema va a haber ostias. Ya hemos visto que la UE ahora ha declarado la nuclear como energía verde...para poder contrarrestar todo esto...pero lo han hecho muy tarde. Y los próximos lustros van a ser jodidos en Europa
> ...



si conseguimos no cagarla con Argelia y seguir con el gas argelino pero desde luego no con este gobierno, diversificamos con gas licuado de iberoamerica y brasil y nos hinchamos a poner plantas solares y eolicas, quizás podremos joder a los alemanes y franceses


----------



## Magick (1 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> #BREAKING: Según se informa, vídeo de helicópteros de ataque ucranianos atacando una instalación petrolera en Belgorod, al otro lado de la frontera dentro de Rusia


----------



## visaman (1 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Según una interpretación que leí por ahí, los rusos ya han asimilado que los planes originales son inviables. No va a haber una guerra corta y quirúrgica. No tanto por una derrota militar actual, sino porque NO tienen recursos suficientes para ello.
> 
> Así que están intentando una guerra de fintas y golpes cambiando el ritmo y el lugar. Algo así como si dos púgiles que ya han renunciado al "knock out" en los primeros asaltos, ahora buscasen el hueco para soltar un buen golpe que pueda decidir el combate.
> 
> ...



buen análisis pero eso de pasar de un 4 4 2 a un 4 3 4 y seguir con un 3 4 3 se ha hecho de toda la vida


----------



## explorador (1 Abr 2022)

Pero que puta mierda de ejército tienen los rusos, se les meten hasta la cocina y ellos durmiendo


----------



## Magick (1 Abr 2022)

Video de los dos helicópteros ucranianos Mi-24 golpeando con cohetes la instalación de almacenamiento de petróleo en Belgorod

t.me/milinfolive/80141


----------



## ferrys (1 Abr 2022)

Cae bomba atómica y nos indica el camino. El dólar huy ese dólar. 

Medvedev: “We will supply food and crops only to our friends (fortunately we have a lot of them, and they are not at all in Europe and not in North America). We will sell both for rubles and for their national currency in agreed proportions


----------



## Proletario Blanco (1 Abr 2022)

Los defensores ucranianos liberaron Orlovo, Zagradivka y Kochubeevka en el extremo norte de la región de Kherson.

La resistencia ucraniana muy cerca de Kherson

T.me/guerraucraniarusia


----------



## alnitak (1 Abr 2022)

es decepcionante ver esto ppr parte de rusia.. espero que esos helicopteros hayan sido abatidos


----------



## Proletario Blanco (1 Abr 2022)

➡ El Pentágono ha recibido con mucha cautela el anuncio de Rusia de ayer de la reducción de forma drástica de sus operaciones militares en Kiev, la capital de Ucrania, y en Chernígov, una ciudad cercana, también en el norte del país: "Creemos que es un reposicionamiento, no una retirada real. Todos debemos estar preparados para que se produzca una gran ofensiva contra otras áreas de Ucrania", añadió con referencia específica al Dombás, donde el ejército ruso apunta a concentrar sus ataques.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han afirmado este martes que Rusia ha retirado unidades militares de las regiones de Kiev y Chernígov para concentrar sus esfuerzos en el este del país, pero ha alertado de que esta acción busca "engañar" al liderazgo militar de Ucrania.
T.me/guerraucraniarusia


----------



## Trajanillo (1 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: El Departamento de Estado de EE. UU. insta a los ciudadanos estadounidenses a abandonar Ucrania y Rusia de inmediato



Esto no lo dijeron ya a principios de la invasión?


----------



## Proletario Blanco (1 Abr 2022)

☢ | ATENCIÓN

La Organización Internacional de Energía Atómica informó que Ucrania retomó el control total de Chernóbil.


----------



## visaman (1 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Prensa rusa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



de todos modos desde que vi la estadística de que un americano disparaba 250000balas para matar un taliban me he preguntado cuantas balas disparo un ruso para hacer lo mismo


----------



## Proletario Blanco (1 Abr 2022)

Los rusos de mierda retroceden.


----------



## explorador (1 Abr 2022)

Los S400 y S500 son tan jodidamente inútiles que no me extraña que se quiera evitar un conflicto nuclear, si Putin le da al botón rojo, lo único que va a estallar son los contadores de la luz, ni el ejército de Pancho Villa cayó más bajo en una guerra


----------



## Magick (1 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Esto no lo dijeron ya a principios de la invasión?



Ahora lo han subido a “abandonar inmediatamente”


----------



## Trajanillo (1 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Ahora lo han subido a “abandonar inmediatamente”



Ah vale, que no se han dado cuenta que hay una guerra en Ucrania y se lo tiene que decir el departamento de Estado.


----------



## Ahmat Sila (1 Abr 2022)

Marsupia retrasao Gisbert te gana como reportero en sólo 1 día y sin casco ni chaleco


----------



## ferrys (1 Abr 2022)

De los se quedan sin bombas el 16 y de los tractoristas robando tanques y de la flota rusa hundida que hemos averiado un mercante, nos llega su nuevo hit, Rusia sin gasofa que hemos quemado un depósito. 

Pdt: ¿alguna foto de los helicópteros dañados en Kherson?


----------



## Casino (1 Abr 2022)

¿Cómo van los partes de guerra del camarada Zurullov?, ¿ha informado ya de lo bien que va a funcionar el suministro de hidrocarburos para el ejército orco en el frente norte?.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## amcxxl (1 Abr 2022)

El Estado Mayor está trasladando 15.000 soldados desde las cercanías de Kyiv al Dniéper para reforzar el frente oriental. Las fuerzas especiales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y el Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania fueron enviadas ayer a Donbas. 


Un paracaidista que una vez intentó asaltar el aeropuerto de Donetsk, Taras Koval (distintivo de llamada "Walter"), fue DESTRUIDO cerca de Kiev. 


El camino de la vida de Irina Gordeevich terminó. 


Los cerdos cautivos se arrepienten y prometen no volver a hacerlo.


Conduccion de los prisioneros de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. maricas


Ramzan Kadyrov publicó un video con un instructor de tanque capturado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania


Un nuevo lote de ancianas de Mariupol. Extraño. ¿No encontraste una falda? ‍♂ 


El ejército ruso destruye el "Azov", excavado en la zona industrial "Azovstal" en Mariupol


El camino a Azovstal: las carreteras están llenas de cuerpos de militantes de Azov muertos, equipos rotos, proyectiles y fragmentos de cohetes y minas. 


Aparecieron grafitis en Eslovenia comparando los emblemas de los Ukronazis y las tropas del Tercer Reich. ¿De qué estamos hablando en todo el mundo?


----------



## ferrys (1 Abr 2022)

Acuerdo inminente decía el mundo. 

Political dialogue with NATO in the current conditions is impossible, it makes no sense to even talk about the conditions for resuming contacts - Russian Foreign Ministry


----------



## cryfar74 (1 Abr 2022)

Por lo que parece los ucros encontraron un a falla en la detención objetivos. De tal modo pueden acercarse sin ser detectados.

Lo más grave no es el ataque en sí, que lo es. Sino que una vez que se produce, ésos helicópteros ya pierden su anonimato. De tal modo los Rusos ya saben de su existencia y aún así, son capaces de volver a sus líneas?

A no ser los Rusos se pongan a resolver el problema rápido, los ucros no van a parar de explotar ésta falla cuántas veces puedan. Que el rescate a maruipol y éste suceso hayan sido seguidos no es casualidad.



Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## filets (1 Abr 2022)

Rusia se esta desangrando y necesita que se acabe la guerra cuanto antes, pero no a cualquier precio. Necesita una victoria pírrica para que Putin salve la cara frente a la ciudadania rusa

EE.UU. quiere que la guerra continúe pues les sale gratis. Rusia y Ukrania ponen los muertos. Rusia, Ukrania y Europa joden su economia. Para EE.UU. todo el coste de la guerra es enviar unos cuantos javelines a Ukrania. ASi que EEUU fuerza a Ukrania a que negocie unas condiciones que son inaceptables para Rusia con el objetivo de que la guerra continúe.

Ukrania quiere recuperar su terrirtorio asi que se agarra a cualquier mano que le ofrezcan, por lo que ahora mismo hace todo lo que le diga EE.UU.

Objetivo final para EE.UU. es la destruccion de Rusia, si no puede ser pues al menos que se debilite lo mas posible... y si de paso le cuesta el puesto a Putin pues mejor.


----------



## visaman (1 Abr 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> yo no se a que espera puting para lanzar nukes a diestro y siniestro
> que tienes 6mil fulano, que si tiras 10 no pasa nada



la primera en tu casa y luego hacemos el replanteo


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Abr 2022)

Varios T-64BV ucranianos capturados cerca de Chernihiv


----------



## Ahmat Sila (1 Abr 2022)

En realidad los rusos no están salvando al mundo, están salvando a los prorusos de Ucrania de no morir en el genocidio que tenían montado en el sur del país. Contra el mundo entero no pueden luchar, ni contra la mayoría de TV tampoco. Mucho cerdo comprado


----------



## arriondas (1 Abr 2022)

En 1999 los serbios eran capaces de efectuar misiones de bombardeo en Bosnia y en Albania, incluso derribaron un Harrier en pleno Adriático (por no mencionar que prepararon un operativo para anular a los Apache). O su policía cargándose helicópteros de rescate.

Los rusos se han relajado, y ha pasado esto. Como bien dices, no es una partida de Monopoly.


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Abr 2022)

La situación en Donetsk-Lugansk a fines del 31 de marzo de 2022

▪Continúan los enfrentamientos en Marinka.

▪Fuertes combates en Popasna

▪Continúa la batalla por Mariupol, las fuerzas aliadas avanzan en zonas residenciales.

#Donetsk #mapa #Lugansk #Rusia #Ucrania #Kharkov
@rybar con @zola_of_renovation

Mapa en alta resolución


----------



## Oso Polar (1 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Por lo que parece los ucros encontraron un a falla en la detención objetivos. De tal modo pueden acercarse sin ser detectados.
> 
> Lo más grave no es el ataque en sí, que lo es. Sino que una vez que se produce, ésos helicópteros ya pierden su anonimato. De tal modo los Rusos ya saben de su existencia y aún así, son capaces de volver a sus líneas?
> 
> ...



Es muy difícil detectar aeronaves que vuelen muy bajo, incluso se cuelan avionetas de narcos en EEUU que vuelan muy por debajo de la detección de sus radares.


----------



## visaman (1 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Sobre bioarmas.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



a mi me ha dicho el servicio de información bereber que las bioarmas de los laboratorios de marruecos son muy sofisticadas y ajustadas por autonomías, la de Andalucía hace que te pongas a trabajar sin descanso hasta que mueres no comes no duermes etc.. la de caspaluña hace que te conviertas en un derrochador 24 horas y asi sucesivamente.

armas terribles por lo que se ve


----------



## visaman (1 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> No claro, si todo el que no sigue el rollo es proputin.



ya ya os tengo dicho que voy con Isabel de Trastamara para mi reina de España y cada vez para mas gente


----------



## visaman (1 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Los fertilizantes rusos que habitualmente compra EEUU quedan fuera de sanciones y se podrán comprar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pagaran en rublos supongo


----------



## Seronoser (1 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Por lo que parece los ucros encontraron un a falla en la detención objetivos. De tal modo pueden acercarse sin ser detectados.
> 
> Lo más grave no es el ataque en sí, que lo es. Sino que una vez que se produce, ésos helicópteros ya pierden su anonimato. De tal modo los Rusos ya saben de su existencia y aún así, son capaces de volver a sus líneas?
> 
> ...



Joder, qué mamarrachos sois.
El rescate a Mariupol dice   

Y el ataque de los helicópteros, es tremendo, va a hacer replegarse a todo el ejército hasta vladivostok.
En serio sois tan subnormales como aparentáis???


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2022)

La batalla por Donbass


Artículo Original: Vzglyad Las tropas rusas, como las de la RPD y la RPL, avanzan para reunirse desde el norte, este y oeste para poder cerrar próximamente una enorme bolsa en la que quede atrapada…




slavyangrad.es











La batalla por Donbass


01/04/2022

Artículo Original: Vzglyad 


Las tropas rusas, como las de la RPD y la RPL, avanzan para reunirse desde el norte, este y oeste para poder cerrar próximamente una enorme bolsa en la que quede atrapada la agrupación de unos 50.000 soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ahora en Donbass. Se trata de las unidades mejor entrenadas del Ejército Ucraniano, que llevan luchando en la guerra desde 2014, bien instruidas y reforzadas. Pero la única forma de solucionar otras tareas militares y políticas en Ucrania es derrotar a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Donbass. ¿Cómo se desarrollará la ofensiva?

Todos los objetivos de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa en dirección a Kiev y Chernigov se han completado y ahora el objetivo de reagrupar las tropas es, ante todo, completar la operación para la completa liberación de Donbass. Es lo que afirmó el miércoles el ministro de Defensa Sergey Shoigu. Con la primera fase de la operación especial, ha sido posible obligar al enemigo a concentrar fuerzas alrededor de Kiev y Chernigov. Gracias a ello, la agrupación de Donbass se ha quedado sin la posibilidad de recibir reservas de Ucrania central y occidental, según afirmó el ministro.

Ese mismo día, el líder de la RPD, Denis Pushilin, afirmó a _Rossiya 1_ que hay motivos para creer que ahora la operación para liberar Donbass irá mucho más rápido. El líder de la República mencionó varias direcciones en las que las tropas de la PRD continuarán desarrollando la ofensiva según citó la web oficial de la República. Los defensores de Donbass avanzan hacia Avdeevka, en realidad un suburbio al norte de Donetsk, y hacia Marinka, al oeste de la capital. Pushilin mencionó también otros dos objetivos, situados a 30-40 kilómetros de Donetsk. Se trata de Novobajmutovka, al norte, cerca de la carretera que lleva a Kramatorsk, y Novomijailovka, situado al sudeste de la capital de la RPD.

Pushilin valoró también la situación en Mariupol, que está siendo capturada por las fuerzas de la RPD, el Ejército Ruso y unidades de la Guardia Nacional rusa, según el líder de la República, grupos aislados de los batallones nacionalistas continúan resistiendo, pero están siendo derrotados. Hay que recordar que los grupos de Azov ya fueron expulsados de las zonas residenciales y alrededor de 7000 pueden estar cercados en la zona industrial de la fábrica Azovstal.

Según afirmó una Fuente a _Vzglyad_, se dice que, en una reunión en Mariupol, Ramzan Kadyrov y el comandante del 8º Ejército, el teniente general Andrey Mordvichev (que había sido hace tiempo declarado muerto por la propaganda ucraniana) se discutieron los tiempos para barrer Azovstal. Se planteaba alrededor de una semana. Pero haber aislado el territorio de la planta al este del río Kalmius ha permitido liberar fuerzas para transferirlas a otras direcciones.

*La RPD aprieta desde la línea del frente*
De las palabras de Pushilin se puede concluir que tras la finalización de la operación de Mariupol, las tropas de la RPD se concentrarán en alejar la línea del frente (la antigua línea de contacto) desde Donetsk, Gorlovka, Yasinovataya y otras ciudades de la aglomeración central de Donetsk, que siguen sufriendo los bombardeos del Ejército Ucraniano. Concretamente, el miércoles la artillería ucraniana atacó dos veces Donetsk con Grads, un total de 25 proyectiles.

En todas las zonas de la ofensiva, el enemigo cuenta con “importantes fortificaciones, pero aun así estamos avanzando”, afirmó Pushilin. “Aún no es posible hablar de una fecha: todo depende de muchos factores. Pero es un hecho que la operación se está acelerando”, insistió. Según el líder de la RPD, alrededor del 55-60% del territorio de la República según sus fronteras administrativas ha sido liberado. Hay que recordar que, hasta el 24 de febrero, la RPD controlaba alrededor de un cuarto del territorio.

Mayores han sido los éxitos (aunque hay que tener en cuenta la menor concentración de tropas) en la zona de Lugansk. En estos momentos, la RPL controla al menos el 90% del territorio de Lugansk y prácticamente ha llegado a las fronteras administrativas del territorio que se declaró independiente en 2014. La única excepción es la aglomeración urbana de Severodonetsk-Lisichansk-Rubezhnoe al oeste de Lugansk, junto a la frontera con la RPD. La batalla activa continúa en esa zona.

Al mismo tiempo, desde principios de semana, han continuado los enfrentamientos entre las tropas rusas y ucranianas al sur y sudeste de Izium (región de Járkov, a 44 km en línea recta de Slavyansk y a 55 km de Kramatorsk). También se han producido batallas al sur de Gulyai-Pole y Novomijailovka.

Es a esas zonas a las que se están siendo destinados los refuerzos y aquellas tropas rusas, de la RPD y la RPL que se están viendo liberadas en Mariupol a medida que la ciudad es capturada. También se están transfiriendo allí tropas desde Jerson y Nikolaev. El despliegue ha sido posible tras la derrota de las unidades de la 28ª Brigada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que intentaron atacar en dirección a Jerson, se consumó el lunes.

Según los analistas, se estima que se prepara el envío de una fuerza de ataques para los próximos días que debe converger desde el sur y el norte para rodear finalmente a la agrupación más grande de tropas del Ejército Ucraniano en Donbass para proceder a su posterior destrucción. “Estamos hablando de derrotar a un grupo de 40-50.000 personas”, explicó a _Vzglyad_ el analista militar Boris Rozhin, _Colonel Cassad_. “De hecho, para el ejército ruso, es la operación más grande de este tipo desde la Gran Guerra Patria. Y tiene sus propias dificultades. Aunque el enemigo sufre bajas, se defiende. Así que todo el mundo está esperando a que empiece la segunda fase, que está dirigida a una operación ofensiva para rodear a este grupo”.

“La agrupación principal está dividida en dos. Una parte más pequeña está rodeada en Mariupol y ya ha sido parcialmente liquidada”, añadió Rozhin. “Hay un grupo más grande que se defiende en la zona de Donetsk, Gorlovka y otro que se defiende en Severodonetsk y Lisichansk. La tarea es rodearla y destruirla”.

*Ofensiva desde el norte: por qué no se atacará Slavyansk frontalmente*
“Un grupo de tropas rusas será desplegado en la zona de Izium [donde empezó todo en 2014, desde ahí se lanzó la “_operación antiterrorista_”-_Ed_] para garantizar la ofensiva en dirección a Kamenka y otras localidades para rodear a la agrupación de tropas ucranianas en Slavyansk-Kramatorsk y Lisichansk-Severodonetsk”, explicó el experto militar Andrey Prokarev. Ya se puede decir que tras la derrota de la agrupación ucraniana en Izium, las tropas rusas comenzaron un lento pero gradual avance en dirección al sur hacia Slavyansk y al suroeste de Barvenkovo. Esto crea las condiciones para avanzar del norte al sur para cerrar la bolsa. La resistencia en esta zona es seria, pero el frente está cambiando gradualmente. Ahora las tropas rusas están fortificadas al sur del Seversky Donets y continúan acumulando fuerzas allí.

El monasterio de Svyatogorsk, convenientemente situado a la orilla del río y convertido en una posición defensiva por el Ejército Ucraniano y los batallones nacionalistas, también está en un semicírculo. En línea recta, hay 10 km a Slavyansk, pero según los expertos, lo más probable es que no haya asalto frontal contra la fortificada aglomeración de Slavyansk-Kramatorsk. “Hay zonas fortificadas en la línea de contacto que están marcadas como puntos importantes: Avdeevka, Slavyansk, Severodonetsk, Lisichansk y Krasnoarmeisk”, afirmó Alexey Leonov, editor-jefe de la revista _Arsenal de la Patria_.

Según Prokaev, las tropas rusas tendrán que proteger los flancos para evitar ser golpeados ahí durante la ofensiva. “Nos enfrentamos en Donbass a unidades experimentadas del Ejército Ucraniano, llevan luchando desde 2014, tienen cuartel general, depósitos, fortificaciones. Además, volarán los puentes que quedan y hay que tener en cuenta también ese factor durante la ofensiva rusa”, apuntó.

*Ofensiva desde el sur: el papel clave de Gulyai-Pole*
Las tropas rusas “están esperando a que se termine la operación de Mariupol para transferir fuerzas adicionales en dirección a Zaporozhie”, cree Rozhin. Por su parte el Estado Mayor de Ucrania ha decidido reforzar el flanco sur de la agrupación de Donbass a costa de las unidades de asalto de la 95ª Brigada de Yitomir y la 25ª de Dnipro.

El Estado Mayor pretendía recapturar Volnovaja, recientemente liberada por las fuerzas de la RPD, y “desbloquear” Mariupol. Pero los cálculos de Kiev fallaron. Las dos brigadas anfibias mencionadas abandonaron la zona de Gulyai-Pole hacia Ugledar y gradualmente se retiran al norte hacia Novomijailovka y Kurajovo, condenándose a sí mismas a acabar en otra bolsa.

Un avance en Novomijailovka y Gulyai-Pole destruiría todo el frente de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y, por lo tanto, liberaría las unidades y refuerzos que están siendo desplegados allí. Los expertos creen que si las tropas rusas ocupan Novomijailovka, se producirá un avance den frente con acceso a Kurajovo, a 50 kilómetros de Donetsk. Pastes de la RPD también avanzan lentamente por Marinka. La batalla se está produciendo ahora en las principales zonas abiertas que dominan la estepa hasta Kurajovo. Todo esto amenaza a la agrupación ucraniana al oeste de Donetsk con quedar rodeada.

“El objetivo es alcanzar la retaguardia de este grupo, avanzar en direcciones convergentes desde el norte y el sur”, explicó Rozhin. “Al final, es necesario cortar la autopista Donetsk-Pavlograd, a lo largo de la cual circula la principal vía de suministros de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Donbass”. Pavlograd es una ciudad al este de la región de Dnipropetrovsk, a 150 kilómetros al noroeste de Donetsk.

Como se ha informado anteriormente, la aviación rusa y misiles Kalibr lanzados desde el mar, destruyeron una infraestructura clave para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania: el nudo ferroviario de Pavlograd, que las topas ucranianas tratan vigorosamente de recuperar. Las tropas rusas “pueden avanzar a través de Slavyansk, Barvenkovo o a través de Lugovoy en dirección a Pavlograd”, afirmó Rozhin. “Por supuesto, nadie va a decir exactamente qué plan elegirá el comando”, añadió.

“Las tropas que ahora tienen que acabar con el grupo de 50.000 soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania actuarán según el principio de _divide y venderás_. Las grandes agrupaciones enemigas serán cortadas en diferentes bolsas de resistencia y después destruidas”, piensa el experto. Para ello se utilizará todo tipo de armamento: artillería, mortero, armas de precisión y aviación.


----------



## visaman (1 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> ¿Los ingleses? Coño lo haría hasta yo si tuviese pasta.
> 
> Cojones anda que no hubo peña que se hizo de oro revendiendo el "petroleo del ISIS" hasta hace nada.



y vendiendo tus cuñados por órganos cuantos barriles sacas a ese precio? piensatelo


----------



## Ahmat Sila (1 Abr 2022)

En respuesta a la incursión de los dos helicópteros que acaban de entrar en territorio ruso. Putin va a derribar unos 120 objetivos al final del día. 

Acordaos luego


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (1 Abr 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> En respuesta a la incursión de los dos helicópteros que acaban de entrar en territorio ruso. Putin va a derribar unos 120 objetivos al final del día.
> 
> Acordaos luego



Todos dentro de su gobierno supongo


----------



## Proletario Blanco (1 Abr 2022)

ESTA PUTA VA A TRAGAR MUCHAS POLLAS.


----------



## Seronoser (1 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Rusia se esta desangrando y necesita que se acabe la guerra cuanto antes, pero no a cualquier precio. Necesita una victoria pírrica para que Putin salve la cara frente a la ciudadania rusa
> 
> EE.UU. quiere que la guerra continúe pues les sale gratis. Rusia y Ukrania ponen los muertos. Rusia, Ukrania y Europa joden su economia. Para EE.UU. todo el coste de la guerra es enviar unos cuantos javelines a Ukrania. ASi que EEUU fuerza a Ukrania a que negocie unas condiciones que son inaceptables para Rusia con el objetivo de que la guerra continúe.
> 
> ...




De hecho se rumorea que Putin va a dimitir hoy mismo, porque solo han podido derribar 2 de los 6 helicópteros que se llevaban a los nazis que huían de mariupol.
Es una derrota sin paliativos. Además en la liga deberían darle otro penalti al Madrid en su próximo partido, por tamaño error.

Por aquí se comenta que Rusia abandonará sus posiciones en el 40% del territorio ucraniano ya ganado, y además va a devolver Crimea, ante semejante presión y avance de Ucrania. Y por supuesto rebajará el gas un 50% de su precio para que los europeos puedan seguir creciendo.

Las cuentas de 12 años que entran ahora a comentar, sois igual de fiables que Xavier Colás y su vida moscovita


----------



## amcxxl (1 Abr 2022)

Coronel de la SBU: el jefe de la policía de Starobilsk fue ejecutado por miembros del batallón terrorista Aidar en Dnepropetrovsk.


El camino a Azovstal. Todos caen al sonido del silbido de los proyectiles, los kadyrovitas se quedan de pie.


Mariupol: planta metalúrgica "Azovstal", donde los nazis se retiraron de "Azov" - vista interior En este momento, las tropas de Rusia y la RPD continúan la ofensiva.


Y aquí está la prueba de este hecho. Video de voluntarios de Mariupol
La OSCE en Ucrania no ha informado que a fines de febrero en Mariupol sus vehículos blindados fueron entregados a la formación armada neonazi "Azov". El representante permanente de la Federación Rusa, Alexander Lukashevich, llamó la atención sobre esto. "Son obstinadamente silenciosos sobre las circunstancias, aunque son bien conocidas". 


“Prácticamente destruyeron nuestra industria militar”, dijo Arestovich. 


Varios asentamientos más en la región de Melitopol quedaron bajo el control del ejército ruso.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (1 Abr 2022)

Remembering Simo Häyhä (1905-2002), RIP.

On this day 20 years ago, Simo Häyhä, known as ‘White death’ passed away. 

Häyha is often regarded as one of the deadliest snipers in world history, serving as a Finnish military sniper in World War II during the 1939-1940 winter war. 

His kill count is to believed to be around 500 Red Army bolsheviks.

In an interview in 2001, he was asked if he was remorseful for killing so many people, he replied "I did what I was told to do, as well as I could. There would be no Finland unless everyone else had done the same."

✊ @whitelivesmatter818

@wlmforum


----------



## raptors (1 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Por lo que parece los ucros encontraron un a falla en la detención objetivos. De tal modo pueden acercarse sin ser detectados.
> 
> Lo más grave no es el ataque en sí, que lo es. Sino que una vez que se produce, ésos helicópteros ya pierden su anonimato. De tal modo los Rusos ya saben de su existencia y aún así, son capaces de volver a sus líneas?
> 
> ...



No se porque... pero en este ataque y en el de mariupol veo intromisión de la inteligencia gUSAna... y esta bien para que rusia vaya tomando nota...


----------



## Expected (1 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Ah vale, que no se han dado cuenta que hay una guerra en Ucrania y se lo tiene que decir el departamento de Estado.



Eso es porque los USA declaran hoy la guerra a Rusia. En toda la historia JAMAS se ha permitido pagar el petróleo en otra cosa que no sean dólares.


----------



## raptors (1 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Rusia se esta desangrando y necesita que se acabe la guerra cuanto antes, pero no a cualquier precio. Necesita una victoria pírrica para que Putin salve la cara frente a la ciudadania rusa
> 
> EE.UU. quiere que la guerra continúe pues les sale gratis. Rusia y Ukrania ponen los muertos. Rusia, Ukrania y Europa joden su economia. Para EE.UU. todo el coste de la guerra es enviar unos cuantos javelines a Ukrania. ASi que EEUU fuerza a Ukrania a que negocie unas condiciones que son inaceptables para Rusia con el objetivo de que la guerra continúe.
> 
> ...



ESte comentario parece que sale más del _deseo_ que de la realidad... es un análisis muy timorato...


----------



## Mitrofán (1 Abr 2022)

argentina siempre a la vanguardia de la tontería. da igual cuándo lo leas. 
(pero chile no se va a quedar atrás que va muy rápido)


----------



## visaman (1 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Pero porque Talleyrand era más listo que el propio Napoleón. Los de ahora no. Y no pueden sobrevivir solo a base de intelecto.
> 
> El gabacho siempre pudo jugar a su doble juego gracias a que era listo y se hacía el imprescindible. Todos sabían que era un chaquetero, pero no podían o no les convenía dejar de utilizar a alguien tan inteligente. En cambio los de hoy se tienen que especializar en lamer el culo que toque.
> 
> Hoy toca despotricar de Putin, pero eso no quiere decir que no sepan que igual pasado mañana tocará lamerle el culo.



en esa época nosotros teníamos a Godoy asi que lo nuestro viene de lejos


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Ja ja los defensores del libre mercado expropiando empresas. Espabila Putin y nacionaliza las suyas, no seas primo.



Si en respuesta nacionaliza las suyas, queda como ellos. Lo tiene más fácil, Cortar el suministro de materias primas. Ni en Rublos ni pollas.


----------



## visaman (1 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Eso es porque los USA declaran hoy la guerra a Rusia. En toda la historia JAMAS se ha permitido pagar el petróleo en otra cosa que no sean dólares.



según los futurólogos será el 4 de abril seguramente tendrán que encontrar algún disquete perdido de lanzamiento de misil de un silo de Arkansas ademas posicionar la flota y los submarinos nucelares lleva tiempo


----------



## faraico (1 Abr 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> ESTA PUTA VA A TRAGAR MUCHAS POLLAS.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1008209
> 
> ...



joder tío debes estar podrido por dentro para poner algo así.....


----------



## visaman (1 Abr 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> argentina siempre a la vanguardia de la tontería. da igual cuándo lo leas.
> (pero chile no se va a quedar atrás que va muy rápido)



al fin Nico podrá ser una mujer transgénero existencialista con orientación sesual heterosexual orientada a las mujeres


----------



## Proletario Blanco (1 Abr 2022)

faraico dijo:


> joder tío debes estar podrido por dentro para poner algo así.....



Es mucho más sano arrasar un país, claro.


----------



## mazuste (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## coscorron (1 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> pagaran en rublos supongo



De momento no pero ya se esta pensando que ese tipo de exportaciones también van a ir por el mismo mecanismo que el gas .... Es simplemente de tontos entregar mercancias que no sabes si vas a cobrar .. Desde un punto de vista económico es casí mejor no producirlas que regalarlas gratis y por eso hubo un época no muy lejana en que el trigo se tiraba al mar.


----------



## Triyuga (1 Abr 2022)

Y es que los hechos son muy tozudos...


*Ucrania, el drogadicto Hunter Biden y las armas biológicas*





The National Pulse ha revelado que una filial de la fundación creada por Hunter Biden –hijo del ‎presidente estadounidense Joe Biden– y por Christopher Heinz –hijo político del ex secretario ‎de Estado John Kerry– tuvo un papel central en los programas de investigación sobre ‎armas biológicas financiados por el Pentágono en Ucrania. ‎
Después de hallar en Ucrania 15 biolaboratorios y gran cantidad de contenedores de agentes ‎patógenos utilizados en esas instalaciones, Rusia sacó a la luz pública la gran envergadura de las ‎investigaciones sobre armas biológicas que el Departamento de Defensa de Estados Unidos ‎estaba financiando en Ucrania, en violación de la Convención internacional que prohíbe ese tipo ‎de armas. ‎
En septiembre de 2020, el New York Post ya revelaba que el FBI había obtenido un ordenador ‎perteneciente a Hunter Biden con pruebas de su implicación en negocios ilícitos ‎en Ucrania y en China, en momentos en que su padre, Joe Biden, era vicepresidente de ‎Estados Unidos. Pero todas las agencias de inteligencia estadounidenses denunciaron entonces ‎una «maniobra rusa» tendiente a desestabilizar el país. ‎
Sin embargo, el 16 de marzo de 2022, el New York Times reconoció la autenticidad de aquel ‎ordenador. Desde ese momento, numerosos congresistas y ‎senadores republicanos exigen más información al respecto. ‎
Hunter Biden (ver foto), hijo del presidente estadounidense Joe Biden, además de ser alcohólico y ‎drogadicto (lo cual ha reconocido públicamente) se prestó para servir de intermediario en ‎diferentes negocios sucios en Ucrania mientras su padre era vicepresidente de Estados Unidos, ‎bajo la administración Obama.
Años después, cuando el presidente Donald Trump quiso aclarar ‎aquellos hechos, la mayoría demócrata en la Cámara de Representantes puso ‎en marcha un procedimiento de destitución contra Trump. ‎
Cuando el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin denunció una «banda de drogadictos» en el poder ‎en Kiev, se refería a Hunter Biden y sus compañeros de juerga. ‎










Ucrania, el drogadicto Hunter Biden y las armas biológicas







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## Proletario Blanco (1 Abr 2022)

Bombardeo ucraniano en Belgorov, Rusia.


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> No se porque... pero en este ataque y en el de mariupol veo intromisión de la inteligencia gUSAna... y esta bien para que rusia vaya tomando nota...



A los rusos tampoco les importo vender a Saddam inhividores del GPS para que los tomahawk se fueran a la mierda y cayeran en cualquier casa... y de Vietnam o Corea ya ni hablamos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Abr 2022)

Ya empieza a salir en más medios rusos, sólo falta que los Mass Mierda de aquí se hagan eco, a ver que nos venden:

*Batalla general: 90 mil soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se preparan para la batalla decisiva

En los próximos días, puede ocurrir un punto de inflexión en el curso de una operación especial en Ucrania. Según el bloguero y periodista Yuri Podolyaka, los ataques de las unidades rusas convergerán en tres direcciones: desde Izyum, Gorlovka y la región de Gulyai-Pole. *


A juzgar por las fuerzas de las tropas ucranianas que están siendo atraídas desde otras direcciones hoy (80-90 mil soldados, aproximadamente la mitad de la fuerza total de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania), la batalla general del ejército ruso se dará en este área.

— dijo el experto.

El ganador de esta batalla, cree Podolyak, recibirá todo el este de Ucrania. Y luego - Sur y Central. Se espera que la batalla sea larga y sangrienta.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Abr 2022)

El ejército ruso encontró cambios en las muestras de la OTAN en los tanques ucranianos capturados.
Según la agencia, estamos hablando de tanques T-64 que fueron dejados por miembros de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en las cercanías de Chernigov


https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/14250373



Curiosamente fueron abandonados por los ucranianos…


----------



## cryfar74 (1 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El rescate a Mariupol dice



Bueno hay que ser objetivos. En él relato del superviviente se decía que habían salido de Dnipro 5 helicópteros, a las 2 de la madrugada. Y que habían aterrizado sobre las 5 en el el puerto, tardaron 30 minutos en descargar municiones y volver a salir. Y otras 3 horas de vuelta.

De 5 helis derrimbaron 2. 3 se salvaron. En fin, no hay dudas eso es un éxito. 6 horas paseándose helis por territorio controlado por Rusia. Y 24 h después de nuevo los helis atacando territorio Ruso. Sí tú no ves una correlación de sucesos estás ciego.

Porque ésto no se ha producido antes? Ahí no dudo la intervención Usana, a parte de la citada altura y su difícil detención debe haber algo más, alguna tecnología que usaron para el rescate. A saber a quién sacaron de allí. Debía ser muy importante.





Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amcxxl (1 Abr 2022)

Kadírov: "Voluntarios de diferentes partes de la Federación Rusa, por llamado de la Madre Patria y de sus corazones, se están preparando para ir a participar en una operación especial contra los espíritus malignos que se han asentado en Ucrania. Estos valientes muchachos han completado cursos en la Universidad Rusa. de las Fuerzas Especiales y están decididos a demostrar que son verdaderos hombres"


Dmitry Ostryanin, Nikolaev. Miembro de la Volkssturm local. Muerto cuando un cohete golpeó la Administración Estatal Regional de Nikolaev. Otra evidencia de que la Administración Estatal Regional cubrió la Volkssturm local y los militares. 


Aparecieron dos miembros más de Nikolaevsky Volkssturm, asesinados durante un ataque a la Administración Estatal Regional de Nikolaev. Mientras ukroSMI hablaba de "gente pacífica"... 


Prilepin cree que toda Ucrania debería convertirse en parte de Rusia. Según él, ya hay tantas sanciones que "no importará lo que hagamos", pero luego puedes hablar con Occidente en tus propios términos. 


El presidente de Tayikistán, Emomali Rahmon, en sus saludos festivos con motivo del mes sagrado del Ramadán, habló sobre la situación extremadamente tensa que vive el mundo, *llamó a la población a abastecerse de alimentos para dos años *y estar lista para defender la independencia del estado.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## mazuste (1 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El ejército ruso encontró cambios en las muestras de la OTAN en los tanques ucranianos capturados.
> Según la agencia, estamos hablando de tanques T-64 que fueron dejados por miembros de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en las cercanías de Chernigov
> 
> 
> ...



Y eso significa,,,¿trampas?


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (1 Abr 2022)

Muy alta efectividad de la artillería Ucraniana reventado un convoy putleriano de manera quirúrgica 



Perdieron el combustible (La vida de un putleriano ya sabemos que vale casi nada)


----------



## vladimirovich (1 Abr 2022)

Los satelites usanos tienen que tenee supercontrolado toda Ucrania, un soldado ruso alli no puede ni mear sin que Langley se lo reporte a Kiev antes de que termine la meada.


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Por lo que parece los ucros encontraron un a falla en la detención objetivos. De tal modo pueden acercarse sin ser detectados.
> 
> Lo más grave no es el ataque en sí, que lo es. Sino que una vez que se produce, ésos helicópteros ya pierden su anonimato. De tal modo los Rusos ya saben de su existencia y aún así, son capaces de volver a sus líneas?
> 
> ...



Han aprovechado un hueco en las defensas, recordemos que gozan de información OTAN. 

Veremos si són capaces de repetir, en ese caso si será para preocuparse.


----------



## arriondas (1 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El ejército ruso encontró cambios en las muestras de la OTAN en los tanques ucranianos capturados.
> Según la agencia, estamos hablando de tanques T-64 que fueron dejados por miembros de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en las cercanías de Chernigov
> 
> 
> ...



Lo acabo de leer en Ria Novosti. Estaban modernizados para los estándares OTAN. Pero de poco les ha servido, porque en cuanto se acercaron los rusos los abandonaron...

Rusia y las repúblicas del Donbass deben tener tal cantidad de material capturado que serían capaces de equipar por completo a las fuerzas armadas de unos cuantos países.


----------



## NS 4 (1 Abr 2022)

HenryP dijo:


> Mala pinta está cogiendo la guerra para Rusia. En Donestk los generales del Donbass desesperados con los acuerdos y negociaciones en Estambul. En el norte retrocesos considerables en Kiev, se han retirado incluso en Gostomel. Sumy ya no está ni siquiera cercado. En el sur en kherson perdiendo territorio. En Donbass sin apenas avances, estancados y enfangados. En Mariupol llevamos dos semanas escuchando que está terminado y tampoco se ve que vaya a terminar. Kharkov sin ningún avance. Nikolaev sin ningún avance.
> 
> Rusia está perdiendo poco a poco esta guerra.
> 
> Las cosas como son.



Vamos ...que llegas, cagas tu mierda...y te vas sin siquiera limpiarte...

Ni puta idea tronco...anda vete a recoger los 20 centimos...


----------



## Fígaro (1 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> A los rusos tampoco les importo vender a Saddam inhividores del GPS para que los tomahawk se fueran a la mierda y cayeran en cualquier casa... y de Vietnam o Corea ya ni hablamos.


















Ruta Ho Chi Minh - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## vladimirovich (1 Abr 2022)

Rusia va a pasar a hacer lo que deberia haber hecho desde el principio, limitar su ataque al Donbass, que es para lo maximo que dan ñas capacidades de su ejercito, pero ahora.

1) Los ucros se han venido muy arriba ahora que han visto que el oso ruso es solo un osito de peluche con un ejercito ochentero.

2) La moral de la tropa rusa esta por los suelos.

3) Han perdido el efecto sorpresa.

4) Con su logistica de mierda desplazar todo el ejercito ruso de Bielorusia y el Norte de Ucrania al Donbass puede llevarles meses.


----------



## frangelico (1 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Han aprovechado un hueco en las defensas, recordemos que gozan de información OTAN.
> 
> Veremos si són capaces de repetir, en ese caso si será para preocuparse.



Al final aquel ataque fue con helicópteros y no con misiles?


----------



## computer_malfuction (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Odian más a Rusia y al comunismo... por qué será.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Abr 2022)

War criminal Alexander Turchinov received a cake with a portrait of the President of Russia on his birthday and ostentatiously poked a knife in the “face” of the portrait


----------



## computer_malfuction (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (1 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Al final aquel ataque fue con helicópteros y no con misiles?



Ha sido esta noche, se han infiltrado dos helicópteros dentro del oblast de Belgorod.

Los alemanes tambien se metieron en una base inglesa con un submarino y hundieron un acorazado (Gunter Prien/Scapa Flow/Royal Oak) al principio de la guerra, pero ahí quedó, no lo repitieron...


----------



## arriondas (1 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Odian más a Rusia y al comunismo... por qué será.



No. Esas personas tienen un perfil muy similar a las que ingresan en una secta, o a los quinquis de los barrios chungos de muchas ciudades españolas. Por eso hacen lo que hacen, y el gobierno de turno, a través de la enseñanza y los mas media que controlan, se aprovecha de ello.


----------



## frangelico (1 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ha sido esta noche, se han infiltrado dos helicópteros dentro del oblast de Belgorod.
> 
> Los alemanes tambien se metieron en una base inglesa con un submarino y hundieron un acorazado (Gunter Prien/Scapa Flow/Royal Oak) al principio de la guerra, pero ahí quedó, no lo repitieron...



Sí, de esa historia fue curiosa. Pero entonces ya van dos ataques desde el N de Ucrania a Rusia, los misiles del otro día y los helicópteros de ayer.


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2022)

ransomraff dijo:


> Avísame por MP con antelación de a que hora vas más o menos a abrir el nuevo hilo y estoy atento.



De acuerdo.
Gracias


----------



## magufone (1 Abr 2022)

Madre mia con las cuentas durmientes, es un no parar...


NS 4 dijo:


> Vamos ...que llegas, cagas tu mierda...y te vas sin siquiera limpiarte...
> 
> Ni puta idea tronco...anda vete a recoger los 20 centimos...


----------



## alnitak (1 Abr 2022)

dos helicpteros claramente .... no tan bajos... no entiendo como se les ha escapado eso a rusia .. ademas esa es la zona de entrada de las fuerzas rusas ... no entiendo nada 


si rusia no es capaz de defenderse 25 km dentro de su forntera esta acabada muy a mi pesar... la otan estara flipando ...

espero que putin no decida lanzar una bomba nuclear tactivñca para zanjsr el.asuntl pero creo que es lo que va a suceder


----------



## ferrys (1 Abr 2022)

Cada vez mas ridículo


----------



## amcxxl (1 Abr 2022)

Algo más: el Kremlin controla la producción de alimentos de Rusia, Bielorrusia, Kazajstán y ahora Ucrania, los cuatro que representan el 40% de las exportaciones mundiales de trigo. En otras palabras, el Kremlin está diciendo que solo las naciones amigas comerán, las naciones hostiles morirán de hambre. 
Literalmente. 

Rusia tiene la intención de proporcionar alimentos y cultivos a las naciones amigas. No subestimes sus cantidades. Se venderán en rublos y monedas nacionales. Europa y Estados Unidos no recibirán ayuda. 
Recuerde que China también tiene reservas masivas de productos alimenticios.


----------



## alnitak (1 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ya empieza a salir en más medios rusos, sólo falta que los Mass Mierda de aquí se hagan eco, a ver que nos venden:
> 
> *Batalla general: 90 mil soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se preparan para la batalla decisiva
> 
> ...




me temo que rusia use bombas nuclares tacticas... con unnradio de destrucccion de 15 km.. con que usen dos se acabo la guerra... a ver


----------



## EGO (1 Abr 2022)

Me nutriria una contraofensiva para liberar Mariupol ahora que los rusos estan en retirada en varios sitios...pero el judiazo de Zelenski seguro que esta mano a mano con Putin para acabar con los patriotas de Azov.


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No. Esas personas tienen un perfil muy similar a las que ingresan en una secta, o a los quinquis de los barrios chungos de muchas ciudades españolas. Por eso hacen lo que hacen, y el gobierno de turno, a través de la enseñanza y los mas media que controlan, se aprovecha de ello.



No sé yo, ya cuando les invadieron los alemanes, les recibieron con flores, mientras los alemanes pasaban de ellos. Esto es más antiguo que la SGM.


----------



## ferrys (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## alnitak (1 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> War criminal Alexander Turchinov received a cake with a portrait of the President of Russia on his birthday and ostentatiously poked a knife in the “face” of the portrait




pues vaya si el ejerckto ukro solo sabe cortar tartas.....


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Sí, de esa historia fue curiosa. Pero entonces ya van dos ataques desde el N de Ucrania a Rusia, los misiles del otro día y los helicópteros de ayer.



Sí, aunque lo de los misiles es más "inevitable", ya que los pueden lanzar desde el quinto pino. Pero lo de los helicópteros ya no, es más grave, pone de manifiesto carencias rusas. Otro paralelismo sería la incursión de Doolittle en Tokio, que por cierto ví en tuiter a un militar yanqui recomendando hacer algo parecido hace unas semanas, un golpe de efecto moral, se nota la mano yanqui aquí.


----------



## Seronoser (1 Abr 2022)

El Mundo nos cuenta que Rusia debe marcharse de Ucrania ante su derrota sin paliativos jojo


----------



## arriondas (1 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> No sé yo, ya cuando les invadieron los alemanes, les recibieron con flores, mientras los alemanes pasaban de ellos. Esto es más antiguo que la SGM.



A los de Galitzia no les llamaban los tiroleses de Este por casualidad. Los Habsburgo se los trabajaron a base de bien, para ellos fue como si su querida Viena hubiera vuelto.


----------



## visaman (1 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ de verdad alguien duda que el coronavirus y la guerra son parte de la misma trama?
> 
> Si no fuese así los países europeos habrían dicho que esto ha sido un ataque biológico a los países occidentales , puesto que dos años después , África y el resto mundo no han sido afectados aunque se empeñasen en hacernos creer que sí .
> 
> ...



en tarifa hay una patera esperándote huye insensato


----------



## Ahmat Sila (1 Abr 2022)

Por cierto en otros conflictos hemos tenido cientos de vídeos de tiroteos intensos en la noche dónde se ven miles de balas volar 

Pero aquí en más de 1 mes ni un vídeo.

Alguien tiene?


----------



## Yomateix (1 Abr 2022)

Alcaldes, grupos políticos, emisarios enviados por el a las negociaciones....todo aquel que no le guste es tratado de traidor. Veremos si se conforma con esto o alguno de ellos acaba recibiendo también un tiro como el anterior "traidor" una vez detenido y sin una sola prueba, ese "traidor" que el mismo envió a las negociaciones porque era de su confianza hasta que se le cruzaron los cables.


*Zelenski degrada a dos generales ucranianos por "traidores".
"Ahora no tengo tiempo para tratar con todos los traidores. Pero poco a poco todos serán castigados", ha asegurado el líder ucraniano *

Por cierto:

*Putin permite a Europa pagar por el gas en euros, pero Rusia recibirá rublos *

No me lo puedo creer, si es el país de la igualdad y el buen hacer tratan a todos por igual, sean Ucranianos, gitanos (se los atiende "igual" son unos cachondos los de la prensa....como intentan justificarlo) homosexuales (bueno, a estos no los dejan usar ni los albergues) prorusos (bueno, vale, a estos se ha demostrado que los trataban como personas de segunda)

* Los gitanos de Ucrania, discriminados en su país, buscan comida en la frontera, informa la enviada especial de La Vanguardia a Hungría, María-Paz López. *
Se les atiende _igual_ que al resto, pero con menos premura y entusiasmo.


----------



## vil. (1 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Ya se ha explicado hasta el cansancio de que se trata una guerra de movimientos y como fijar en el terreno al enemigo para evitar sus movimientos en los distintos frentes.
> 
> - Las tropas rusas en el terreno son entre 190-200 k, es lo que hay y lo que se necesita, las RPD y RPL aportan a algo más de 30-35k hombres.
> - Ucrania tenia +200K en tropas regulares, +100K en paramilitares (los mejores armados con material occidental) y +20K en diversas unidades incluidas los extranjeros, sin contar reservistas que ya fueron llamados.
> ...




Mira, lo vengo diciendo desde casi que se inició el conflicto... ES UNA REPETICIÓN de la estrategia, que algunos predijimos, DE SIRIA... y de estrategia militar YO NO SE UN PIMIENTO...

Es economía pura aplicada a la guerra... eliminar la capacidad de aprovisionamiento de combustible y demás recursos, PERO especialmente de combustible... con líneas dispersas, amplias, gran cantidad de unidades y dispersas, territorio inmenso a proteger... eso SIMPLEMENTE y para el soldado occidental es SIMPLE Y LLANAMENTE hablar de COMBUSTIBLE...

Los rusos sólo precisan entre 3 y 6 meses para MASACRAR a esas unidades, que en cuanto no tengan ese combustible serán simple y llanamente CARNE DE CAÑÓN...

El dominio aereo les va a ir dando ventajas de manera sencilla y sin pausa... es inevitable, mientras de lo que se trata es de alargar y alargar, alargar y alargar... TIEMPO y caerá todo el tinglado por sí solo...

El ejemplo de Siria. Antes de entrar Rusia con apenas unas docenas de aviones, los ejércitos de mercenarios de los golfos, turcos, europeos, del Tio Sam, etc podían disponer de más de 150k unidades... eran más aptos, más capaces y SOBRE TODO inmensamente más rápidos y móviles que el ejército sirio, mejoró aquello con el apoyo de Irán, pero LA VELOCIDAD de los mercenarios machacaba una y otra vez al ejército oficial sirio... la llegada de los rusos y su imposición en el cielo fue el determinante del cambio de ciclo... simplemente empezaron a MACHACAR las líneas de abastecimientos y... y... y... SE ACABO LA VELOCIDAD... se tuvieron que fijar en el suelo y en posiciones estabilizadas... el resto ya es historia...

El gran problema hoy de cualquier ejército, su talón de aquiles es el COMBUSTIBLE... y es por eso y no OTRA COSA que tanto en Afganistan como en Vietnam los ejércitos oficiales perdieron y perderán siempre, los no oficiales SIMPLEMENTE se mueven en burros o a pié, no precisan combustible y por tanto su ligereza y simplicidad les dan una enorme ventaja... Y ADEMAS los vuelven TERRIBLEMENTE eficientes desde el punto de vista ECONOMICO...

A los rusos por contra abastecerse ahora y con estas líneas tan cercanas a sus posiciones de salida, tanto en Rusia, como en Crimea, como no menos en Bielorrusia ni les es complejo, ni les es difícil, les va a sobrar siempre el combustible y con ello su movilidad y capacidad de cambiar y fijar al enemigo va a ir EN AUMENTO... es INEVITABLE...

La UNICA solución que le queda ya a UCRANIA es que la OTAN imponga una zona de exclusión aerea en la zona no ocupada y ni eso supondría ganar, simplemente permitiría a las unidades Ucranianas no verse fijadas y sin movilidad... en tanto en cuanto las líneas de abastecimiento de Rusia sigan abiertas y libres en su mayoría, no habrá nada que hacer o muy poco, la capacidad de inyectar recursos tan cerca de sus dominios para Rusia no va a ser un problema, para Ucrania va a ser una tortura constante...

Lo más trágico de todo esto es que si lo que se pretendía era hacer sufrir a los rusos, lo COHERENTE no era convertirles en criminales por ser rusos, sino en VICTIMAS del DEMONIO PUTIN... y hasta en eso TWITER está convirtiendo esta guerra en un ataque al RUSO; lo cual hace que estos se sientan ya en guerra y ENTIENDAN que lo que está aconteciendo no es que PUTIN SEA UN DEMONIO, sino que OCCIDENTE quiere acabar con ellos para robarles sus recursos... JAQUE MATE...

Un desastre que ni planificándolo hubiese sido tan bien montado... no creo en conspiraciones, pero... cualquiera diría que "occidente" ha decidido que ya no merece la pena su existencia y va hacia el suicidio con el amparo de una población muda... TERRIBLE, se mire como se mire...

Biden mientras todo esto sucede sigue dando ruedas de prensa y... y... creo se ha acobardado y... y... ¿NO LES PARECE CURIOSO que en este escenario salga lo de su hijo, pero no antes...???... como era aquello de que cuando un presidente de EE.UU. tiene problemas interiores inicia guerras exteriores...

Rusia para quíen lo quiera entender además ha iniciado un ataque ya sin ningún rubor al DOLAR, ha vuelto al patrón oro y.... y.... los mercados a día de hoy y desde hace ya unos días, están bastante espectantes pero con clara APUESTA a Rusia y manteniendo el Rublo estable, pero con signos de progresar... y esta gente tiene información, tiene seguridades y sobre todo suele apostar a ganador o al menos busca el menor riesgo posible y tiene información casi siempre privilegiada... quizás simplemente estén forzando algo, NUNCA sabremos todo, porque no creo que ni ellos lo sepan, pero...

Y mañana previsiblemente llega la gran HECATOMBE del gas... vamos viendo...

MI OPINION... y esto es opinión...

- Hace algo así como más de una década en el MEDITERRANEO aconteció una cosa extraña. Al inicio del conflicto de Siria los EE.UU. lanzaron misiles desde sus buques, PERO, PERO, PERO, en un determinado momento se dice que fueron interceptados y ni uno llegó, ¿fue tal la cosa?, pues probablemente no, creo yo, pero entonces qué aconteció. Obama mandaba en aquel momento y decidió por algún motivo frenar el ataque y eliminar los misiles en vuelo, eso al menos es lo que creo yo; PORQUE LO HIZO... imagino que Rusia advirtió que si uno sólo de esos misiles tocaba a Siria o a un ruso en Siria se desataba la guerra nucelar o algo parecido y ... pues OBAMA simplemente tomó el camino más coherente y evitó que sucediese un desastre sin límites... yo he sido un gran defensor de la capacidad de Obama para maniobrar en estos escenarios, siendo un gran conteporizador y por ello recibí siempre multiples ataques... sigo pensando lo mismo, con todos sus altos y bajos, no fue un mal presidente y sobre todo supo siempre estar en el lugar preciso y asumir con la consideración debida cada cosa, no fue el mejor, pero no fue un mal presidente en lo tocante a ajustarse a las situaciones... pero... pero... aquello hundió toda posibilidad de victoria de los mercenarios antisirios y sus sufragadores y esto es importante... Rusia actuó con paciencia, dejó hacer, tanto que casi permitió que Siria dejase de existir, tranquilamente y sin pausa... cuando vió que la situación era suficientemente adecuada mandó un grupo de aviones y medios técnicos, nada DE GASTOS SURREALISTAS, ajustándose a una economía de recursos y gastos muy coherente y ajustada. ACERTO en los tiempos y en la situación... se ganó el respeto de tanto los sufragadores de esos mercenarios, como no menos de quienes dudaban de que podría cambiar el curso de la situación... CREDIBILIDAD. Hoy y en esta situación EE.UU. sólo tiene de su lado de forma clara a europa... el resto en el mejor de los casos estan espectantes...

Quédense con esta palabra: CREDIBILIDAD... para la economía lo es todo... hoy Rusia busca credilidad en su moneda a través del oro y... y... nadie apuesta por PUTIN... pero los mercados HUELEN sangre y son cobardes a un tiempo... 

Para que escribo todo esto...

En el hilo de Siria al empezar todo esto yo decía que la pretensión de EE.UU. con esta guerra MUY PROBABLEMENTE no era Ucrania, sino RECUPERAR el prestigio perdido en Siria y para ello SIRIA es el verdadero objetivo de todo esto...

Ahora bien... si ese era el objetivo final, tendría que haber calculado la que se estaba liando REALMENTE y hasta dónde podrían llegar sus consecuencias... la ola de sanciones afectó DIRECTAMENTE a la credibilidad del SISTEMA FINANCIERO del Tio Sam, ESPECIALMENTE contra quienes en gran medida son el SUMIDERO del Dolar (paises del golfo específicamente) y no ha hecho ganar simpatías en el resto... por contra Rusia ofrece a todos ellos espectativas y oportunidades y OFERTAS muy jugosas, sin precisar el dolar, Y CON ELLO dejando sin salida alguna esos SUMIDEROS a la par que la ACAPARACIÓN de más de esos billetes...

Para que EE.UU. pudiese atacar Siria con suficiencia a la par que tener a Rusia atrapada en Ucrania precisa hacerlo YA... con la situación FINANCIERA internacional como está y por cómo se preve tras lo acontecido con las sanciones y la réplica Rusa, si retrasa ese ataque meses, ya no digo más de un año, cuando quiera hacerlo lo mismo se encuentra que ya no es posible, dado que financieramente se podría encontrar en una crisis de dimensiones apocalípticas...

Y cuidado que LO MAS IMPORTANTE por ahora de toda esta guerra SON LAS MANIFESTACIONES de los mandatarios de los golfos y demás gente de la zona... esa gente estaba a muerte con EE.UU. y los precisaba, pero hoy, más que nunca se saben REHENES del Tio Sam, especialmente después del ataque a los grandes jerarcas rusos... que CUIDADIN probablemente era un aviso a navegantes, pero... pero... nada bueno es coger como rehén a tus mejores servidores, te dan de comer y... y... 

CHINA.

Hace ya más de un siglo que los ingleses entienden la ciencia geopolítica del mundo como un combate de lo que ellos dieron en llamar euroasia... en esa estrategia que intenta sostener el cómo del dominio del mundo, había dos claridades, una era que controlar el medio oriente (de ahí la existencia de ISRAEL) era vital... la otra era contener a Rusia, que dado su posición geoestratégica tenía acceso a uno y otro lado de ese espacio y por tanto INEVITABLEMENTE si no se conseguía acabaría siendo el dominador del escenario y por tanto el gobernante del mundo... a diferencia de Inglaterra, Rusia no precisa grandes flotas que surquen los mares, le basta estar dónde está para CONTROLAR el mayor tránsito de mercado existente... hoy ya no era tan así debido al Canal de Suez y el tránsito de mercancias por barcos... pero... pero... 

China se sacó de la manga la RUTA DE LA SEDA... y... vuelta la rueda al molino... Rusia vuelve a ser la gran potencia que está con la capacidad de domirnar el mayor mercado de mercancias globales... 

Si todo esto era poco... el deshielo... en ese escenario Rusia no sólo sería la ruta más simple y cómoda a la par que segura para atravesar ese escenario geopolítico, sino que además tendría la capacidad de controlar CASI de manera global el tránsito marítimo por sus aguas territoriales... Rusia, por cierto, no tiene portaaviones, pero SIN EMBARGO tiene inmensos rompehielos nucleares, NO ES CASUAL...

El mundo no es sólo OCCIDENTE... y desgraciadamente a veces perdemos la perspectiva de dónde estamos y lo que nos jugamos...

CREDIBILIDAD... esa es la clave de todo...

CONCLUSION:

- EE.UU. tendrá que entrar en esta guerra si no quiere perder esa CREDIBILIDAD y con ello... salvo que el Tio Sam tenga un AS inmenso guardado en la manga DESCONOCIDO o MAGICO, no veo otra solución a la estupidez en la que eso que se denomina OCCIDENTE nos ha metido a todos... y LAMENTABLEMENTE no va a quedar otra...

Muchos desgraciadamente ya sabiamos lo que suponía HILLARY y la desaparición de Trump no era más que volver a HILLARY, pero sin ella... desgraciadamente las espectativas que teníamos se han cumplido... lo más TERRIBLE es saber que desde rusos a Chinos, no menos los indios o brasileños o incluso europa tenían que ser igual de consecuentes con lo que estaba ocurriendo y por tanto se habrán preparado para ello...

Algunos al inicio de esta situación sobre el CORONAVIRUS también dijimos que parecía que nos estuviesemos preparando para una GUERRA NUCELAR... tomen nota de lo que hay que hacer para protegerse en caso de un gran ataque, porque ya lo hemos entrenado...

OJALA que todo esto que he escrito no sirviese para nada... ojalá... me jode un montón acertar habitualmente, por no decir siempre... creánme que no me hace nada feliz... me hunde la moral....

Perdón por el largo tocho... habría mucho más que decir, pero es interesante poner PERSPECTIVAS del lugar en el que estamos y hacia dónde nos dirigimos...


----------



## Zhukov (1 Abr 2022)

Buen artículo sobre tácticas y el problema que afrontan los novorusos para asaltar la línea fortificada del frente de Donbas









Как будут штурмовать серьезные донбасские укрепления ВСУ


Минобороны РФ сообщило, что центр усилий в ходе специальной военной операции переносится на освобождение территории ДНР и ЛНР. При этом придется что-то делать с 40-тысячной группировкой ВСУ северо-западнее Донецка, которая имеет развитую сеть укреплений, в том числе бетонных. О том, как решаются...




k-politika.ru


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Abr 2022)

*En Belgorod, 8 tanques de combustible están en llamas, existe la amenaza de que el fuego se extienda a 16 más - Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencias.*


----------



## amcxxl (1 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Por lo que parece los ucros encontraron un a falla en la detención objetivos. De tal modo pueden acercarse sin ser detectados.
> 
> Lo más grave no es el ataque en sí, que lo es. Sino que una vez que se produce, ésos helicópteros ya pierden su anonimato. De tal modo los Rusos ya saben de su existencia y aún así, son capaces de volver a sus líneas?
> 
> ...



esos helicopteros han ido volando campo a traves a 6-8 metros de altura, eso es indetectable, incluso si tienes un AWACS en vuelo

unos 80 helicopteros han sido destruidos hasta la fecha, deben quedarles 40 a 50 escondidos

una vez han aparecido ya sabran donde se esconden, tienen drones escrutando las zonas donde se pueden esconder esos aviones, helos y sistemas de misiles, asi que lo mas seguro es que el sitio donde se esconden sea bombardeado pronto


----------



## Fmercury1980 (1 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Rusia va a pasar a hacer lo que deberia haber hecho desde el principio, limitar su ataque al Donbass, que es para lo maximo que dan ñas capacidades de su ejercito, pero ahora.
> 
> 1) Los ucros se han venido muy arriba ahora que han visto que el oso ruso es solo un osito de peluche con un ejercito ochentero.
> 
> ...



En absoluto. Han capturado dos provincias casi enteras en el Sur a un coste muy bajo (Berdiansk se ocupó sin combates, y Melitópol y Jersón con muy poca resistencia).

Ahora Rusia controla la navegación a través del Dniéper y todo el Mar de Azov.


----------



## Informatico77 (1 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Algo más: el Kremlin controla la producción de alimentos de Rusia, Bielorrusia, Kazajstán y ahora Ucrania, los cuatro que representan el 40% de las exportaciones mundiales de trigo. En otras palabras, el Kremlin está diciendo que solo las naciones amigas comerán, las naciones hostiles morirán de hambre.
> Literalmente.
> 
> Rusia tiene la intención de proporcionar alimentos y cultivos a las naciones amigas. No subestimes sus cantidades. Se venderán en rublos y monedas nacionales. Europa y Estados Unidos no recibirán ayuda.
> ...



No me jodas. ¿Eres subnormal? ¿Cuánto tiempo controlarán el mercado si los demás países se huelen que habrá bloqueos de algún tipo en las exportaciones? ¿Es que no hay tierras cultivables en Europa y EEUU? Payaso


----------



## EGO (1 Abr 2022)

Ya estan los ciudadanos rusos sintiendo en sus carnes la guerraza con los depositos de combustible volatilizados.

Ha debido ser un golpe a la moral rusa sin precedentes.


----------



## pirivi-parava (1 Abr 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Impresionante el profesor. 
Como si hablara de cucarachas


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (1 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo acabo de leer en Ria Novosti. Estaban modernizados para los estándares OTAN. Pero de poco les ha servido, porque en cuanto se acercaron los rusos los abandonaron...
> 
> Rusia y las repúblicas del Donbass deben tener tal cantidad de material capturado que serían capaces de equipar por completo a las fuerzas armadas de unos cuantos países.



La cantidad que han mostrado los medios de propaganda Putleriana capturado es muy pequeña (lo mostrado por los rusos) en comparación con la que le han perdido los rusos 

Aquí esta todo muy bien organizado 








Attack On Europe: Documenting Russian Equipment Losses During The 2022 Russian Invasion Of Ukraine







www.oryxspioenkop.com





Los putlerianos solo mostrado 12 Javalin y 23 NLAW capturados (Sistemas occidentales) ......................... Joer menuoooo arsenal ............... Los putlerianos han perdido solo en tanques y blindados IFV / APC de diferente tipo mas de 950 y me quedo corto vea la lista han perdido material para equipar ya a un ejercito blindado mecanizado completo........................ 

Mas saqueadores invasores eliminados 











Este piloto no sobrevivió


----------



## amcxxl (1 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Buen artículo sobre tácticas y el problema que afrontan los novorusos para asaltar la línea fortificada del frente de Donbas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



los problemas dependen de la potencia de fuego que quieras usar

evidentemente sitios como Kramatorsk, Slaviansk o Severodonetsk son ciudades de mas de 100.000 habitantes secuestrados por el regimen nazi como rehenes y no puedes entrar a saco

cuando haya que tomar Lvov si que pueden nivelar el terreno

sin embargo todo refuerzo o aprovisionamiento puede ser liquidado con la maxima potencia si se intenta acercar a la zona


----------



## visaman (1 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> De hecho se rumorea que Putin va a dimitir hoy mismo, porque solo han podido derribar 2 de los 6 helicópteros que se llevaban a los nazis que huían de mariupol.
> Es una derrota sin paliativos. Además en la liga deberían darle otro penalti al Madrid en su próximo partido, por tamaño error.
> 
> Por aquí se comenta que Rusia abandonará sus posiciones en el 40% del territorio ucraniano ya ganado, y además va a devolver Crimea, ante semejante presión y avance de Ucrania. Y por supuesto rebajará el gas un 50% de su precio para que los europeos puedan seguir creciendo.
> ...



postear bajo los efectos del alcohol y colacao con drojas mientras la secretaria te limpia el sable no lo recomiendo


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Abr 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Alcaldes, grupos políticos, emisarios enviados por el a las negociaciones....todo aquel que no le guste es tratado de traidor. Veremos si se conforma con esto o alguno de ellos acaba recibiendo también un tiro como el anterior "traidor" una vez detenido y sin una sola prueba, ese "traidor" que el mismo envió a las negociaciones porque era de su confianza hasta que se le cruzaron los cables.
> 
> 
> *Zelenski degrada a dos generales ucranianos por "traidores".
> ...



Zelenski ya está como Hitler…buscando traidores por todas las esquinas…le falta comerse la corbata…


----------



## Magick (1 Abr 2022)

Muchos países utilizan MI-24, incluso los usanos tienen:











Mil Mi-24 - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## arriondas (1 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> esos helicopteros han ido volando campo a traves a 6-8 metros de altura, eso es indetectable, incluso si tienes un AWACS en vuelo
> 
> unos 80 helicopteros han sido destruidos hasta la fecha, deben quedarles 40 a 50 escondidos
> 
> una vez han aparecido ya sabran donde se esconden, tienen drones escrutando las zonas donde se pueden esconder esos aviones, helos y sistemas de misiles, asi que lo mas seguro es que el sitio donde se esconden sea bombardeado pronto



Si los Super Galeb y Orao serbios fueron capaces (volando a baja altura, junto a las montañas) de llegar hasta Tirana y Tuzla y atacar sendas bases de la OTAN, dos helicópteros volando muy bajo y encima en un terreno llano, pues está claro que también. Eso sí, me reafirmo, el desempeño de los serbios fue mejor que el de los ucranianos.

Ahora bien, ten por seguro que ya habrán localizado la ubicación de los helicópteros, y destruirán ese lugar más pronto que tarde.


----------



## Erebus. (1 Abr 2022)

Ya tiene que estar camino de Usa









Capturado en Ucrania uno de los sistemas de defensa aérea más nuevos de Rusia. – Galaxia Militar


El pasado fin de semana aparecieron en Internet imágenes de un vehículo ruso de puesto de mando de defensa aérea equipado con radar, que forma parte de un sistema más amplio conocido como Barnaul-T, que las tropas ucranianas encontraron durante una contraofensiva en la región nororiental de Kharkiv.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## Yomateix (1 Abr 2022)

Vaya, ayer eran tres helicópteros (se les había escapado uno) hoy son seis, mañana serían un centenar los helicópteros que se les escaparon, de hecho mientras huian esos helicopteros mataron a miles de Rusos y destruyeron todo el armamento Ruso....y los dos destruidos en realidad no fueron destruidos, si no que eran kamikazes que no sabían que hacer con esos helicópteros porque les sobraban. Entra uno a leer noticias reales sobre este asunto y termina leyendo fanatismos....que incluso aplauden que nazis escapen como ya se ha leido en varios posts....a donde se ha llegado para aplaudir que haya grupos de nazis por todo el país (y que vengan más de otros paises a apoyar a los suyos porque no estamos hablado de que haya cuatro nazis en el país....esos que Ucrania y EEUU decían que no existian....como no existian los laboratorios biológicos financiados por EEUU...y luego resultó que si) que llevan años matando y violando impunemente y que se aplauda que escapen como si fuesen buena gente....


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (1 Abr 2022)

Se confirma, varios hicopteros M24 han bombardeado una refinería a 40 kilómetros de la frontera Rusa. Lo cual dice poco de las defensas Rusas.



https://mobile.twitter.com/Political_Room


----------



## alnitak (1 Abr 2022)

putin va a lanzar un ataque nuclaer de baja extension
cuanto antes lo haga mejor ... aver ai acaba esta parodia


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Abr 2022)

30 segundos sobre Belgorod...


----------



## fulcrum29smt (1 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> esos helicopteros han ido volando campo a traves a 6-8 metros de altura, eso es indetectable, incluso si tienes un AWACS en vuelo
> 
> unos 80 helicopteros han sido destruidos hasta la fecha, deben quedarles 40 a 50 escondidos
> 
> una vez han aparecido ya sabran donde se esconden, tienen drones escrutando las zonas donde se pueden esconder esos aviones, helos y sistemas de misiles, asi que lo mas seguro es que el sitio donde se esconden sea bombardeado pronto



No es que sea indetectable, pero logicamente la cobertura de cualquier radar basado en tierra esta siempre limitada por la propia curvatura de la Tierra.

En este vídeo aparece uno de los helicópteros Mi-24 que han realizado el ataque, solo hay que ver la altura a la que vuela, rozando los edificios.

t.me/vicktop55/2686


----------



## visaman (1 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> dos helicpteros claramente .... no tan bajos... no entiendo como se les ha escapado eso a rusia .. ademas esa es la zona de entrada de las fuerzas rusas ... no entiendo nada
> 
> 
> si rusia no es capaz de defenderse 25 km dentro de su forntera esta acabada muy a mi pesar... la otan estara flipando ...
> ...



si estas preocupado mándame a tu mujer por seur a portes pagados


----------



## poppom (1 Abr 2022)

donde están los foreros que posteaban el MOEX y el RUB/USD diariamente acompañado de un jojojo quiebra jojojo
Lo digo para que sigan informando, que últimamente están muy callados


----------



## Proletario Blanco (1 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> dos helicpteros claramente .... no tan bajos... no entiendo como se les ha escapado eso a rusia .. ademas esa es la zona de entrada de las fuerzas rusas ... no entiendo nada
> 
> 
> si rusia no es capaz de defenderse 25 km dentro de su forntera esta acabada muy a mi pesar... la otan estara flipando ...
> ...



Si la putina hace el menor ademán de lanzar una bombita nuclear, Rusia será arrasada y a los follaputines de mierda os colgaremos de la garganta con los cojones metidos en la boca.

Más os vale andar con ojo. Las IPs se hackean rápido.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (1 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> putin va a lanzar un ataque nuclaer de baja extension
> cuanto antes lo haga mejor ... aver ai acaba esta parodia



Me encantaría tener una charla con un mierda como tu. Ibas a morder el bordillo. Hijo de puta.


----------



## Zhukov (1 Abr 2022)

Otro post de tácticas de un foro militar en inglés de temas rusos, explica cosas como la fijación de los ukros por usar las escuelas y guarderías como posiciones y la resistencia de las ciudades a los bombardeos:

"Los rusos están atacando al personal en cualquier lugar y de cualquier manera que puedan.
Que sea demoler todos los cuarteles, las escuelas convertidas en ellos, los jardines de infantes convertidos en puntos fuertes, les importa un bledo. Pégales fuerte.

La razón por la que no hay "columnas" es que no puede haber ninguna - los rusos diezmarían a todas ellas. Esto es lo que están haciendo, hay cientos de pruebas para eso, y discutir eso es tonto e inútil.

La "columna" Ukro consiste en unos pocos vehículos porque eso es todo lo que pueden conseguir y hacer. Y todavía están hechos pedazos.

Es por eso que Ukros cambió la táctica hace mucho tiempo.
Utilizan todos los medios de transporte civil. Y como "todo" quiero decir todo. Ayer al Jazeera emitió un material y accidentalmente mostró una ambulancia llena de soldados que bajaban al hospital. No los heridos.
Están utilizando ampliamente automóviles civiles, camiones remolque TIR, camiones, etc.
Es imposible identificarlos, aparte de prohibir el transporte civil en absoluto.
Eso le importaría a la OTAN y volaría todos los autos civiles.

Permítanme explicar una cosa más a las personas que no son de los antiguos Estados miembros del Pacto de Varvosiva

En todos los países del bloque soviético, las escuelas, jardines de infancia, etc., se consideraban parte de las estructuras de protección civil. Todos ellos están construidos con estándares más altos y materiales especificados. Todos ellos incluyen refugios, algunos de ellos, los más modernos, tienen sistemas de purificación de agua, almacenes, algunos tienen suministro alternativo de agua y energía.
Lo mismo se aplica a todas los edificios industriales que hay. Un "sótano" no significa lo mismo que en occidente. también es un refugio, con paredes y techos reforzados. La mayoría de ellos tienen puertas de acero herméticas al gas, ejes de evacuación/puertas que conducen a patios traseros, etc.
Si escuchas una "escuela", no es lo que piensas. En la mayoría de los casos, es una estructura sólida de hormigón, con puertas reforzadas, pasillos largos, un sótano seguro con paredes reforzadas y un techo de acero/hormigón de 50 cm de espesor. Hay fortalezas dedicadas no son mucho mejores que eso."


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> A los de Galitzia no les llamaban los tiroleses de Este por casualidad. Los Habsburgo se los trabajaron a base de bien, para ellos fue como si su querida Viena hubiera vuelto.



También, pero recordar como mataron de hambre a tanta gente por el bien de Rusia, debe de marcar a fuego por cientos de generaciones.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (1 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Mira, lo vengo diciendo desde casi que se inició el conflicto... ES UNA REPETICIÓN de la estrategia, que algunos predijimos, DE SIRIA... y de estrategia militar YO NO SE UN PIMIENTO...
> 
> Es economía pura aplicada a la guerra... eliminar la capacidad de aprovisionamiento de combustible y demás recursos, PERO especialmente de combustible... con líneas dispersas, amplias, gran cantidad de unidades y dispersas, territorio inmenso a proteger... eso SIMPLEMENTE y para el soldado occidental es SIMPLE Y LLANAMENTE hablar de COMBUSTIBLE...
> 
> ...



Veo que todo va según el plan.



Y EN TU CULO UN FUTBOLIN.


----------



## arriondas (1 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> También, pero recordar como mataron de hambre a tanta gente por el bien de Rusia, debe de marcar a fuego por cientos de generaciones.



Esas hambrunas afectaron a Rusia por igual, hay zonas en las que proporcionalmente fueron peores que en Ucrania. Y Galitzia y Volinia no eran de la URSS en aquel momento, eran las Kresy polacas


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (1 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> putin va a lanzar un ataque nuclaer de baja extension
> cuanto antes lo haga mejor ... aver ai acaba esta parodia



Se le pueden pasar Nukes a los Ucranianos ojo no hay ninguna traba a nivel técnico que lo impida, ellos las apuntaran a este.... ¿Cual es el problema en hacerlo?


Putler sabe muy bien llega a atacar 1 metro cuadrado de territorio de la OTAN es que sus fuerzas SON TOTALMENTE ANIQUILADAS EN HORAS

Hay múltiples reportes que los rusos están desalojando diferentes zonas de Kiev pero prefiero esperar


Oiga a pesar de ser pro ruso usted nunca me bloqueo tienes el estomago para soportar toda la brutalidad de la wuerra a todos todos les entra pánico y me ponen en bloqueo hacen que me sienta solo en el floro =( 

Creo que me agrada, si si me agrada

Aniquilación total de hordas Putlerianas al norte de Kiev las fotos las coloque antes


----------



## vil. (1 Abr 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> No me jodas. ¿Eres subnormal? ¿Cuánto tiempo controlarán el mercado si los demás países se huelen que habrá bloqueos de algún tipo en las exportaciones? ¿Es que no hay tierras cultivables en Europa y EEUU? Payaso



Hay gente que no se entera de NADA...

Si tierras hay... hasta silos tenemos en España... pero... pero... que los LIBEGALES decían que si el mercado internacional y que la globalización y...

Y el problema al final es aquello que se da en llamar Know-how... en este caso del campo... ¿tienes agricultores que tengan tierras?, ¿tienes aperos para la labranza y tienes desarrollado el mercado que asitira tanto a la siembra como la recogida??'.... tienes los abonos que se precisan y demás...

Bueno, creo que Gates, ese que hizo Microsoft ya es el mayor poseedor de tierras del Tio Sam y hoy el cultivo es INDUSTRIAL...

En fin... por cierto, el lobo es nuestro amigo y benefactor dicen en Europa, sabes lo que supone eso para la ganadería... y el jabalí sabes que es un ataque a la agricultura... y tú conoces la existencia de GRANJAS para cría de jabalíes para repoblación de cotos DE CAZA... 

Algunos no haceis más que dormir mientras a vuestro alrededor las musas os acunan... es DEMASIADO LO VUESTRO...


----------



## alnitak (1 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> si estas preocupado mándame a tu mujer por seur a portes pagados



para que quieres una mujer si eres gay... no prefieres un perro callejero o una cabra que es lo unico que te puedes follar ?


----------



## fulcrum29smt (1 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Sí, aunque lo de los misiles es más "inevitable", ya que los pueden lanzar desde el quinto pino. Pero lo de los helicópteros ya no, es más grave, pone de manifiesto carencias rusas. Otro paralelismo sería la incursión de Doolittle en Tokio, que por cierto ví en tuiter a un militar yanqui recomendando hacer algo parecido hace unas semanas, un golpe de efecto moral, se nota la mano yanqui aquí.




No son carencias, a ver seamos serios, cubrir el 100% de la frontera con Ucrania a baja cota, es casí imposible por muchos radares y sistemas de defensa Aérea que tengas. Y esto es aplicable para Rusia y para cualquier pais del mundo, EEUU incluido por supuesto.

Los Americanos con sus aviones ELINT conocen los lugares en que están situados los radares de defensa aérea Rusos y a partir de ello calculan las coberturas a baja cota. Si conoces el tipo de radar y eso se conoce por la banda que usa y algunas cosas más características de cada sistema se puede calcular la cobertura que tendrá cada radar individualmente a baja cota.

A partir de eso se asigna un objetivo y se planifican vías de ingreso/waypoints, que sean desfavorables para la detección, volando extremadamente bajo con gafas de visión nocturna cubriéndose con el terreno (montañas/colinas si las hay) y edificios o grupos de ellos ya en plena ciudad como se ve en los vídeos.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (1 Abr 2022)

Nuevo artículo del gran Charly015.

2022: rescate en Mariupol


----------



## visaman (1 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> para que quieres una mujer si eres gay... no prefieres un perro callejero o una cabra que es lo unico que te puedes follar ?



gay      pues no


----------



## vil. (1 Abr 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Veo que todo va según el plan.
> 
> 
> 
> Y EN TU CULO UN FUTBOLIN.



Sabes lo que más me impacta de leer a gente como tú...

LA PROFUNDIDAD DEL ANALISIS... 

Imagino que el abito hace al monje, por tanto: culo, futbolín, barras, el plan... ¿es el que tienes hoy imagino???... jajajajaaaaa


----------



## Guanotopía (1 Abr 2022)

Si es que Ucrania está poblada de seres de luz que ven sus pacíficas vidas amenazadas por los orconazis rusos.


----------



## computer_malfuction (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Se confirma, varios hicopteros M24 han bombardeado una refinería a 40 kilómetros de la frontera Rusa. Lo cual dice poco de las defensas Rusas.
> 
> 
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/Political_Room



Curioso, ese siempre fue el miedo de los Rusos, el ataque a sus recursos, aunque para mi no tiene sentido, porque San Petersburgo lo tiene a tiro la OTAN, pero ellos han sido quienes han iniciado esta posibilidad y han dejado descubierta su retaguardia.


----------



## raptors (1 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> A los rusos tampoco les importo vender a Saddam inhividores del GPS para que los tomahawk se fueran a la mierda y cayeran en cualquier casa... y de Vietnam o Corea ya ni hablamos.



En todos esos países gUSAnia invadió nomas por sus huevos.. saltándose el derecho internacional... ya que el mundo estaba bajo los huevos de USA

usa invade irak de sadam con el pretexto de las armas de destrucción masiva... en vietnam usa intervino por que el gobierno era de tendencia socialista.. en corea también intervino para poder dividir al país... No pues si que bueno que el paladín de la libertad de gUSAnia interviene...

Ahora nomás falta que digas que está bien que israel joda a palestina porque es su país....

Lo que hay que leer de cada imbecil proUsa...


----------



## Informatico77 (1 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Hay gente que no se entera de NADA...
> 
> Si tierras hay... hasta silos tenemos en España... pero... pero... que los LIBEGALES decían que si el mercado internacional y que la globalización y...
> 
> ...



Hasta aquí puedo leer. Sois patéticos. 20 años deseando un hundimiento que no llega (ni llegará) mientras vuestras tristes vidas se os escapan por entre los dedos. Que os aproveche.


----------



## computer_malfuction (1 Abr 2022)

¿Por qué Rusia, a día de hoy, está perdiendo la guerra?


¿Cuál será la siguiente fase de la invasión? ¿Qué planes tiene Rusia en Ucrania? Lo explica desde Washington el corresponsal de EL MUNDO Pablo Pardo.




www.elmundo.es


----------



## arriondas (1 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Hay gente que no se entera de NADA...
> 
> Si tierras hay... hasta silos tenemos en España... pero... pero... que los LIBEGALES decían que si el mercado internacional y que la globalización y...
> 
> ...



Es duro reconocerlo, pero la mayoría de los españoles no saben plantar ni una triste cebolla. Como bien dices, ni hay know-how, ni hay medios suficientes. No es algo que se pueda hacer de un día para otro.


----------



## Anticriminal (1 Abr 2022)

In a 2013 report, the International Physicians for the Prevention of Nuclear War (IPPNW) concluded that more than two billion people, about a third of the world's population, would be at risk of starvation in the event of a regional nuclear exchange between India and Pakistan, or by the use of even a small proportion of nuclear arms held by America and Russia. 

Ahora los esquizofrenicos Chinos podreis decir que esto era un plan De Bill Gates para matar a todos los "negroides" en consecución de la agenda 2030. Lol. Si hay guerra mundial se van a morir todos los africanos y arabes.


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> En todos esos países gUSAnia invadió nomas por sus huevos.. saltándose el derecho internacional... ya que el mundo estaba bajo los huevos de USA
> 
> usa invade irak de sadam con el pretexto de las armas de destrucción masiva... en vietnam usa intervino por que el gobierno era de tendencia socialista.. en corea también intervino para poder dividir al país... No pues si que bueno que el paladín de la libertad de gUSAnia interviene...
> 
> ...



Pero si en todos la ONU dijo sí, habiendo países con derecho a veto.


----------



## Ahmat Sila (1 Abr 2022)

La OTAN debería haberse disuelto tras el colapso de la URSS: Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de China


----------



## lasoziedad (1 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> ya ya os tengo dicho que voy con Isabel de Trastamara para mi reina de España y cada vez para mas gente



Cuidado que hay mucho froilanista en el foro y cogen nombres para listas. Los follafroilanes.


----------



## vil. (1 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> para que quieres una mujer si eres gay...




La madre que te parió... vaya pregunta más tonta... para charlar cohones... qué no ves que no tiene con quíen darle a la lengua y tiene que estar aquí pidiéndote una interlocutora... es que os lo hay que decir todo, hostia...


----------



## Trajanillo (1 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ya empieza a salir en más medios rusos, sólo falta que los Mass Mierda de aquí se hagan eco, a ver que nos venden:
> 
> *Batalla general: 90 mil soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se preparan para la batalla decisiva
> 
> ...



Me voy a poner en modo bestia y loco Ivan. 
Que pasaría si tira Rusia un par de tácticas nucelares en alguna agrupación de soldados ucranianos, cuanto iban a tardar los ucranianos en rendirse Hiroshima, Nagasaki style?


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (1 Abr 2022)

Los Putlerianos conducen horrible bajo los efectos del Vodka
























alnitak dijo:


> para que quieres una mujer si eres gay... no prefieres un perro callejero o una cabra que es lo unico que te puedes follar ?



Se que no es con migo pero de los follacabras asimile el no tomar, los follacabras amegos me hicieron entender muchas cosas de la wuerra @moromierda


----------



## vil. (1 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> gay      pues no



Pues yo si me envía a su mujer y es como me gustan yosoy mas gay que los gays de toda la vida... pero que me envíe a su mujer y no un perro o una cabra...


----------



## pgas (1 Abr 2022)

*Declaración del representante oficial del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de la República Popular China, Wang Wenbin*, sobre las relaciones con la Federación Rusa. 30 de marzo de 2022: _“La cooperación entre Rusia y China no tiene límites, nuestra lucha por la paz no tiene límites, nuestro deseo de mantener la seguridad no tiene límites, nuestra oposición a la hegemonía no tiene límites. China y Rusia trabajarán juntas para promover el desarrollo de relaciones multilaterales genuinas en el mundo, promover la formación de mecanismos multipolares y la democratización de las relaciones internacionales”._
......

*Occidente impone sanciones sólo donde le conviene. La respuesta de Rusia debe ser dura.*

Las formidables sanciones y ataques verbales de Estados Unidos y Europa Occidental contra Rusia, ante la realidad económica, empiezan a tambalearse. Las prohibiciones sobre el envío de mercancías desde Rusia están comenzando a levantarse lentamente. La Oficina de Control de Activos Extranjeros (OFAC) del Tesoro de EE. UU. publicó una nueva licencia general con fecha del 24 de marzo (Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on. ), que efectivamente eliminó a los fertilizantes minerales rusos de posibles sanciones.

Los expertos creen que los países europeos levantarán la prohibición después de los Estados Unidos. Para el funcionamiento exitoso de las empresas agrícolas, se necesitan urgentemente fertilizantes minerales; sin ellos, en el fondo de tierras existente de la mayoría de los países europeos, la cosecha será mínima o no lo será en absoluto.

Por lo tanto, Occidente impone sanciones donde le conviene, y cuando se da cuenta de que simplemente no puede prescindir de Rusia en ciertos sectores de la economía, vuelve a levantarlas.

En este sentido, sería lógico transferir a los pagos en rublos, no solo los contratos de gas, sino también otros bienes estratégicos: fertilizantes, cereales y madera.

fuente




__





Guerra económica: Rusia devuelve el golpe y dice que los países BRICS estarán en el centro del nuevo orden mundial


Portal elespiadigital.com




elespiadigital.com





++++



crocodile dijo:


> ¿Qué hay en Kiev?
> (31.03.2020)
> ---
> Algunos colegas ven el punto de continuar las negociaciones. Dicen que es allí donde puedes resolver los problemas de los corredores humanitarios, el intercambio de prisioneros y observar todos los rituales diplomáticos. Pero durante más de un mes del proceso de negociación, no hemos visto ningún resultado en estas áreas. Por lo tanto, no se debe esperar un gran avance en los próximos días.



qué colegas son esos, como sabemos si no pones la fuente, es un periodista, un portavoz, un ejperto, un medio ... de que lado está ?? 
Es solo un ejemplo, como este hay cienes de posteos que parecen teletipos de "partes".
Sabeis que la fuente es necesaria para una evaluación objetiva de la info. Os pediría un poco de por favor en ese sentido, que no somos cerdos.


----------



## raptors (1 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Pero si en todos la ONU dijo sí, habiendo países con derecho a veto.



ja ja ja _"Pero si en todos la ONU dijo sí"_ No mas palabras su señoría... jaja que imbecil...!!


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> La OTAN debería haberse disuelto tras el colapso de la URSS: Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de China



La OTAN llevaba disuelta desde hacía años, con gastos irrisorios en temas militares. Rusia ha hecho que Alemania aumente el gasto militar en 100.000 millones de euros para fabricar a saber qué.


----------



## lasoziedad (1 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Rusia cede el mando de Chernóbil a Ucrania*
> 
> Las autoridades ucranianas han informado este jueves al Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA) de que* la antigua central nuclear de Chernóbil está de nuevo bajo control ucraniano tras la retirada de las tropas rusas* que la ocupaban desde el 24 de febrero.
> 
> ...



Anoche salió donde Iker Jimenez un biologo creo que era que habia estado en Chernobyl estudiando la fauna y tenia gente alli ahora y dijo que si era cierto que los rusos se habian ido y que lo de que se habian contaminado por el polvo radioactivo o por estar ahi era falso, era tecnicamente imposible por el tiempo que han estado y el nivel de radiación que hay. Es imposible que tengan sindrome agudo por radiación como ha salido en todas partes.

Y mientras lo decía Iker poniendo esas caras de flipao que pone.


----------



## Trajanillo (1 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> me temo que rusia use bombas nuclares tacticas... con unnradio de destrucccion de 15 km.. con que usen dos se acabo la guerra... a ver



Un radio de destrucción de 15 km no es una tactica es un estrategico,


----------



## vil. (1 Abr 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> Hasta aquí puedo leer. Sois patéticos. 20 años deseando un hundimiento que no llega (ni llegará) mientras vuestras tristes vidas se os escapan por entre los dedos. Que os aproveche.



Deseando qué??... hay que tener cohones para decir estas cosas... o sea un marginal que seguro no tiene donde caerse muerto... pero...pero... 

Manda huevos...

Pero tú indigente sabes algo de cómo se producen alimentos... sabes lo que se ha estado haciendo atacando a productores, o no sabes nada y... a ver si sale la bola...

Pero si desde productores de hortalizas, hasta productores de naranjas... granjas... etc, están hasta los huevos...

Y con esta guerra, entre las subidas del gasoil, que no has visto las tractoradas con los camioneros... que no sabes que con esta guerra los fertilizantes se ponen por las nubes...

Que tú estás en este mundo DORMILON muerto de hambre...


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> ja ja ja _"Pero si en todos la ONU dijo sí"_ No mas palabras su señoría... jaja que imbecil...!!



Que la ONU no sirva ni para trabajar en Amazon, no quita lo que decidieron.


----------



## McNulty (1 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Si es que Ucrania está poblada de seres de luz que ven sus pacíficas vidas amenazadas por los orconazis rusos.



Así piensan muchos ucranianos, estoy convencido, el lavado de cerebro nazionalista es brutal. Y éste es catedrático de literatura jojojo, imaginaros lo que debe pensar el dimitri de la calle.


----------



## otroyomismo (1 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Deseando qué??... hay que tener cohones para decir estas cosas... o sea un marginal que seguro no tiene donde caerse muerto... pero...pero...
> 
> Manda huevos...
> 
> ...



Ayer oi que habia empezado en algunas partes de España el sacrificio de cabaña vacuna porque el coste de mantenimiento es imposible


----------



## lasoziedad (1 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> ha salido el gisbert en el programa de Iker, el que iba de estrecho con la Luisivaya, y parecia sospechosamente rarito, y decia que tenia responsabilidades
> al final s puede decir que ha cumplido en la retransmision y ha denunciado muchas cosas y crimenes de guerra Urkos, y dice que Zelensky le esta buscando
> 
> El coronel Baños tambien ha cumplido, diciendo que cosas no deberia decir las ha ido diciendo, que la prensa esta muy podrida y los medios, a grandes rasgos



Gisbert contó que ha aparecido su foto en grupos de wasap etc para que lo localicen porque es prorruso y todo eso. Seguro que alguien desde aqui lo ha señalado y ha difundido su foto.
Le habian recomendado afeitarse y teñirse el pelo.


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Así piensan muchos ucranianos, estoy convencido, el lavado de cerebro nazionalista es brutal. Y éste es catedrático de literatura jojojo, imaginaros lo que debe pensar el dimitri de la calle.



Como el PV y Cataluña, no existen diferencias.


----------



## Ahmat Sila (1 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Así piensan muchos ucranianos, estoy convencido, el lavado de cerebro nazionalista es brutal. Y éste es catedrático de literatura jojojo, imaginaros lo que debe pensar el dimitri de la calle.



Fíjate si era brutal el lavado de cerebro. Este era Denis Kotenko, uno de azov. Fue eliminado estos días en Mariupol. Este vídeo es de hace 3 años en una escuela


----------



## raptors (1 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> No sé yo, ya cuando les invadieron los alemanes, les recibieron con flores, mientras los alemanes pasaban de ellos. Esto es más antiguo que la SGM.



tu m@m@ tambien me recibe con flores... ja


----------



## alnitak (1 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Me voy a poner en modo bestia y loco Ivan.
> Que pasaría si tira Rusia un par de tácticas nucelares en alguna agrupación de soldados ucranianos, cuanto iban a tardar los ucranianos en rendirse Hiroshima, Nagasaki style?




parece que putin ha ordenado ya el ataque con armas nucleares tacticas sobre posiciines mikitares ukras..

el kremlin ha ddfinido dos circulos de 50 km cerca de donbass ... 

se eata ssperando.a condiciones de viento favorables

el ataque sera el domingo.. comienza la fiesta de verdad


----------



## vil. (1 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es duro reconocerlo, pero la mayoría de los españoles no saben plantar ni una triste cebolla. Como bien dices, ni hay know-how, ni hay medios suficientes. No es algo que se pueda hacer de un día para otro.




Si a todos estos que quieren la guerra se les obligase a ir al campo a recoger la cosecha bajo unos plásticos al menos durante un par de meses ya verás cómo dejaban de SOÑAR con jodidas burradas de mierda...

Esta gente vive en los mundos de YUPI, dónde tu le das al mando y te salen recursos de todo tipo y eah... así de simple y luego pagas y más armas y tanques y... más y más juguetes...

SUBNORMALES.... eso es lo que son...

Suelo seguir a algunos de youtubers de cosas militares y demás... gente que vive en unos mundos surrealistas, según los cuales si no te compras el F-35 es que NO TE QUIERES DEFENDER... que siempre me digo, cuando un padre le compra el primer coche a un hijo, ¿sino le compra un FERRARI es que no le quiere lo suficiente y no piensa en su seguridad???, que mal padre que le compra a su hijo un segundamano con más de 15 años, SEGURO que ese padre ODIA A SU HIJO y por tanto el muy maricón...

Y así todo...


----------



## Teuro (1 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Pero porque Talleyrand era más listo que el propio Napoleón. Los de ahora no. Y no pueden sobrevivir solo a base de intelecto.
> 
> El gabacho siempre pudo jugar a su doble juego gracias a que era listo y se hacía el imprescindible. Todos sabían que era un chaquetero, pero no podían o no les convenía dejar de utilizar a alguien tan inteligente. En cambio los de hoy se tienen que especializar en lamer el culo que toque.
> 
> Hoy toca despotricar de Putin, pero eso no quiere decir que no sepan que igual pasado mañana tocará lamerle el culo.



En las Guerras Napoleónicas se repartieron las cartas del poder mundial que todavía perduran, puesto que la I y la II GM fueron un intento de cambiar lo establecido y en realidad fueron dos gatillazos. En las Guerras Napoleónicas se estableció el imperialismo anglosajón frente al dominio francés y sigue todavía vigente desde Waterloo. Pues bien, se juntaron una serie de víboras como Talleyrand, Fouché y Metternich que dejan a los políticos actuales como auténticos subnormales. Lo de Talleyrand es apoteósico: Francia pierde las Guerras Napoleónicas, se produce el Congreso de Viena por el cual Francia debe indemnizar a los ganadores, se presenta Talleyrand sin ser invitado formalmente, se pone a negociar y a repartir, es decir, la nación perdedora comienza a repartir el pastel de Europa como si fuera la ganadora, pero es que además tras 15 días de congreso ya estaba enfrentando a británicos y prusianos contra los rusos a punto de comenzar otra guerra entre ellos. Resumiendo: Francia no iba a pagar ninguna indemnización y además seguía dominando Europa. 

Conclusión muy francesa: Perder una guerra es irrelevante, lo importante es lo que se negocia después.


----------



## amcxxl (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## bigmaller (1 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Ya se ha explicado hasta el cansancio de que se trata una guerra de movimientos y como fijar en el terreno al enemigo para evitar sus movimientos en los distintos frentes.
> 
> - Las tropas rusas en el terreno son entre 190-200 k, es lo que hay y lo que se necesita, las RPD y RPL aportan a algo más de 30-35k hombres.
> - Ucrania tenia +200K en tropas regulares, +100K en paramilitares (los mejores armados con material occidental) y +20K en diversas unidades incluidas los extranjeros, sin contar reservistas que ya fueron llamados.
> ...



Coincido.

Lo ideal para occidente, y creo que era su plan, que russia se quedase con el Donbass y crimea y el resto de ukrania que entrase en europa y la otan
Si pasa esto en mi opinión, rusia pierde. Pero es dificil que pase.



Billy Ray dijo:


> Ha sido esta noche, se han infiltrado dos helicópteros dentro del oblast de Belgorod.
> 
> Los alemanes tambien se metieron en una base inglesa con un submarino y hundieron un acorazado (Gunter Prien/Scapa Flow/Royal Oak) al principio de la guerra, pero ahí quedó, no lo repitieron...



Estas cosas pasan.


Mongolo471 dijo:


> La OTAN llevaba disuelta desde hacía años, con gastos irrisorios en temas militares. Rusia ha hecho que Alemania aumente el gasto militar en 100.000 millones de euros para fabricar a saber qué.



La OTAN disuelta dice... Por eso a Alemania no le ha quedado mas cojones que comprar f-35... O indonesia ha echado para atras la compra de su-35... . O japon tiene portaaviones... . O el estado ukraniano queria entrar en la otan desde 2014.....o se cargaron iraq.... Libia.... Centroafrica...colombia.... Afghanistan.. . .


----------



## Marchamaliano (1 Abr 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> Fíjate si era brutal el lavado de cerebro. Este era Denis Kotenko, uno de azov. Fue eliminado estos días en Mariupol. Este vídeo es de hace 3 años en una escuela



La otan ha echado ahi los restos lavando el coco usando a los Banderistas. Asqueroso.


----------



## poppom (1 Abr 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


> ¿Por qué Rusia, a día de hoy, está perdiendo la guerra?
> 
> 
> ¿Cuál será la siguiente fase de la invasión? ¿Qué planes tiene Rusia en Ucrania? Lo explica desde Washington el corresponsal de EL MUNDO Pablo Pardo.
> ...



podría sacar fake news de el mundo pero colapsaría el foro 
termino antes diciendo ok elmundo


----------



## alnitak (1 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Un radio de destrucción de 15 km no es una tactica es un estrategico,




van a tirar 10 kilotones desde iskander... explotaran en el.suelo y dado lo plano de ucrania la devastacion sera de 25 km de radio...

van a lanzar dos o tres en 10 minutos....

sso si las bolsas se iran al guano.. id con cuidado

no le queda mas a remedio a rusia... lanzar bombas nucleares es la unica manera de recuperar la posicion de fuerza

por cierto rusia tiene bombas de 1000 kilotones .. la de hiroshima fueron 15.... la clave de devastacion esta en buscar una colina para el.contacto


----------



## Trajanillo (1 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> parece que putin ha ordenado ya el ataque con armas nucleares tacticas sobre posiciines mikitares ukras..
> 
> el kremlin ha ddfinido dos circulos de 50 km cerca de donbass ...
> 
> ...



Impresionante y tus fuentes son?


----------



## vil. (1 Abr 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Ayer oi que habia empezado en algunas partes de España el sacrificio de cabaña vacuna porque el coste de mantenimiento es imposible



Y ni esto es tan sencillo...

Tengo una casa de campo en una aldea, por allí todo el mundo era agricultor y en tiempos muchos de ellos llegaron a vivir de esto... desde hace ya bastante el que más y el que menos tienen otros trabajos y tienen la agricultura casi como hobbie y por costumbre, que a muchos ni les sale rentable... 

Y ahora alguien te viene con... 

Y si la cosa no fuera grave, resulta que hay que defender el lobo, el jabalí y... 

Y esta gente se piensa que plantar patatas es simplemente ir al MANDO y decirle: "QUIERO PATATAS"...

So gilipollas...


----------



## Snowball (1 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Impresionante y tus fuentes son?



Las mismas que ZPARO


----------



## crocodile (1 Abr 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



A ver si lo revientan al puto ukronazi de mierda


----------



## Ahmat Sila (1 Abr 2022)

Un experto en energía nuclear desmiente en directo Antena3 lo de los 300 soldados en chernobil. Otra noticia más, de las miles que los Pro Otan propagan aquí


----------



## Hubardo (1 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> parece que putin ha ordenado ya el ataque con armas nucleares tacticas sobre posiciines mikitares ukras..
> 
> el kremlin ha ddfinido dos circulos de 50 km cerca de donbass ...
> 
> ...



Se agradecería alguna fuente de esto, aunque evidentemente una decisión así no se haría pública, pero al menos ver de donde viene la filtración.


----------



## arriondas (1 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Como el PV y Cataluña, no existen diferencias.



Si Cataluña se independizase y se pusieran manos a la obra ( a través de la enseñanza y los medios de comunicación), en 15-20 años tendrías a un porcentaje importante de catalanes odiando profundamente a España.


----------



## Argentium (1 Abr 2022)

*Rusia suspende el flujo de gas a Alemania a través del gasoducto Yamal-**Europa** – Gascade*
09:28 || 01/04/2022


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Si Cataluña se independizase y se pusieran manos a la obra ( a través de la enseñanza y los medios de comunicación), en 15-20 años tendrías a un porcentaje importante de catalanes odiando profundamente a España.



Ya lo hacen, y los gobiernos sucesivos lo sobrealimentan con más dinero.


----------



## Hubardo (1 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Si Cataluña se independizase y se pusieran manos a la obra ( a través de la enseñanza y los medios de comunicación), en 15-20 años tendrías a un porcentaje importante de catalanes odiando profundamente a España.



el 50 % ya la odia.


----------



## arriondas (1 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Ya lo hacen, y los gobiernos sucesivos lo sobrealimentan con más dinero.



Sería aún peor, al ser un país independiente. Nadie les pondría freno.


----------



## Trajanillo (1 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> van a tirar 10 kilotones desde iskander... explotaran en el.suelo y dado lo plano de ucrania la devastacion sera de 25 km de radio...
> 
> van a lanzar dos o tres en 10 minutos....
> 
> ...



10 kilotones? pero si la de Hiroshima fue de 16 kilotones y la de Nagasaki de 21 y no devastaron 15 km ni de casualidad, ademas el mayor impacto se hace si detonas en el aire si detona en el suelo los daños son menores.

Toma para que juegues con esto.

NUKEMAP by Alex Wellerstein


----------



## crocodile (1 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Se confirma, varios hicopteros M24 han bombardeado una refinería a 40 kilómetros de la frontera Rusa. Lo cual dice poco de las defensas Rusas.
> 
> 
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/Political_Room



Yo no sé en qué están pensando la verdad.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Abr 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> Un experto en energía nuclear desmiente en directo Antena3 lo de los 300 soldados en chernobil. Otra noticia más, de las miles que los Pro Otan propagan aquí



Porque a pesar de todo a veces hay que ir a las fuentes oficiales, si estas ya no dicen eso imagina...


"..... El OIEA no ha podido confirmar los informes de que las fuerzas rusas hayan recibido altas dosis de radiación mientras se encontraban en la Zona de Exclusión de Chernobyl. El OIEA está buscando más información para proporcionar una evaluación independiente de la situación. ..."





__





Update 38 – IAEA Director General Statement on Situation in Ukraine | IAEA







www.iaea.org


----------



## rober713 (1 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Mira, lo vengo diciendo desde casi que se inició el conflicto... ES UNA REPETICIÓN de la estrategia, que algunos predijimos, DE SIRIA... y de estrategia militar YO NO SE UN PIMIENTO...
> 
> Es economía pura aplicada a la guerra... eliminar la capacidad de aprovisionamiento de combustible y demás recursos, PERO especialmente de combustible... con líneas dispersas, amplias, gran cantidad de unidades y dispersas, territorio inmenso a proteger... eso SIMPLEMENTE y para el soldado occidental es SIMPLE Y LLANAMENTE hablar de COMBUSTIBLE...
> 
> ...



gracias por el analisis, leido de pe a pa .... me quedo con esta frase "
El mundo no es sólo OCCIDENTE... y desgraciadamente a veces perdemos la perspectiva de dónde estamos y lo que nos jugamos..."


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Sería aún peor, al ser un país independiente. Nadie les pondría freno.



Nadie les pone freno, simplemente no cumplen la ley, y se descubren más corruptos y grupos mafiosos de la burguesía.


----------



## amcxxl (1 Abr 2022)

el dolar en caida libre

papas por dolares






Los comerciantes de Melitopol marcan tendencia.
La canasta multidivisa ahora está vinculada a 1 kilogramo de papas.


----------



## Ahmat Sila (1 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Porque a pesar de todo a veces hay que ir a las fuentes oficiales, si estas ya no dicen eso imagina...
> 
> 
> "..... El OIEA no ha podido confirmar los informes de que las fuerzas rusas hayan recibido altas dosis de radiación mientras se encontraban en la Zona de Exclusión de Chernobyl. El OIEA está buscando más información para proporcionar una evaluación independiente de la situación. ..."
> ...



De todas maneras el experto ha dicho que es imposible, que hubieran tenido que estar muchas horas pegados/abrazando la zona radiactiva del sarcófago


----------



## raptors (1 Abr 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> No me jodas. ¿Eres subnormal? ¿Cuánto tiempo controlarán el mercado si los demás países se huelen que habrá bloqueos de algún tipo en las exportaciones? ¿Es que no hay tierras cultivables en Europa y EEUU? Payaso



Otro imbecil que se siente experto...!!! hasta la misma ONU da esas estimaciones de producción...!!! pues viendo un mapa europa es el equivalente de kazajistán... orale aumentale lo de rusia y bielorrusia...


----------



## frangelico (1 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> parece que putin ha ordenado ya el ataque con armas nucleares tacticas sobre posiciines mikitares ukras..
> 
> el kremlin ha ddfinido dos circulos de 50 km cerca de donbass ...
> 
> ...



Para quemar concentraciones de soldados te vale con termobáricas gordas.


----------



## Magick (1 Abr 2022)

Según el ex presidente ruso Dmitry Medvedev, se negociará un nuevo orden financiero global y Occidente ya no tendrá veto.

Las sanciones "infernales" impuestas a Rusia por EE.UU., la UE y sus aliados por el conflicto de Ucrania no han logrado paralizar al país, sino que "regresan a Occidente como un boomerang", según Medvedev, el expresidente ruso que ahora es el vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia.

Según Medvedev, EE. UU. y la UE han "manchado su reputación" al bloquear las reservas del banco central ruso.

"Es imposible confiar en los que congelan las cuentas de otros estados; roban negocios, propiedades y bienes muebles de otras personas, comprometiendo los principios de la santidad de la propiedad privada", agregó.

Tras el estallido del conflicto en Ucrania a finales de febrero, Estados Unidos y la Unión Europea congelaron casi la mitad de los 300.000 millones de dólares en reservas de divisas de Rusia.

La confianza en las monedas de reserva se está "desvaneciendo como la niebla de la mañana", y la perspectiva de abandonar al dólar y al euro en este papel ya no parece tan poco realista, dijo. “Se acerca la era de las monedas regionales”.

"No importa si lo quieren o no, tendrán que negociar un nuevo orden financiero", dijo Medvedev. “Y la voz decisiva estará entonces con aquellos países que tienen una economía fuerte y avanzada, finanzas públicas sanas y un sistema monetario confiable. Y no con aquellos que inflan su deuda pública indefinidamente, poniendo cada vez más papeles en circulación. no se sustentan en la riqueza nacional”.









A new world financial order will be negotiated, West will no longer have a veto: Moscow - Insider Paper


According to ex-Russian President Dmitry Medvedev, a new global financial order will be negotiated, and the West will no longer have a veto. The “hellish” sanctions imposed on Russia by the US, EU, and their allies over the Ukraine conflict have failed to cripple the country, instead “returning...




insiderpaper.com


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> De todas maneras el experto ha dicho que es imposible, que hubieran tenido que estar muchas horas pegados/abrazando la zona radiactiva del sarcófago



Sin NBQ imposible


----------



## alnitak (1 Abr 2022)

ya ss hora de que el kremlin lance aramas nucleares y acabe con esta farsa

usa lo hizo en 1945 ais que ya toca...


----------



## Salamandra (1 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Porque a pesar de todo a veces hay que ir a las fuentes oficiales, si estas ya no dicen eso imagina...
> 
> 
> "..... El OIEA no ha podido confirmar los informes de que las fuerzas rusas hayan recibido altas dosis de radiación mientras se encontraban en la Zona de Exclusión de Chernobyl. El OIEA está buscando más información para proporcionar una evaluación independiente de la situación. ..."
> ...



Es que la OIEA no puede desmentir, ni confirmar pero...es que un soldado en guerra no lleva el aparatito de de medición de dosis de radiación, tampoco se van a hacer informes hasta que vuelva a casa si tiene síntomas leves o ninguno. Así que ya tenian que haber tragado radiación.

Así que lo que hace es un comentario cierto pero ambiguo que mantiene muy bien la farsa, por no explicarse como debe, creo.


----------



## Trajanillo (1 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Según el ex presidente ruso Dmitry Medvedev, se negociará un nuevo orden financiero global y Occidente ya no tendrá veto.
> 
> Las sanciones "infernales" impuestas a Rusia por EE.UU., la UE y sus aliados por el conflicto de Ucrania no han logrado paralizar al país, sino que "regresan a Occidente como un boomerang", según Medvedev, el expresidente ruso que ahora es el vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia.
> 
> ...



Jojojo, como lo que dice el ruso pase de verdad, estamos jodidos pero bien jodidos, o empezamos a traernos fabricas de China y del resto del planeta y la industria vuelve a Europa o en 10 años vamos a ser Somalia.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (1 Abr 2022)

Pepelillo dijo:


> A ver qué dice en el parlamento español la semana que viene



Seguro que los patriotas de VOX le ponen en su sitio, no van a consentir esos insultos.


----------



## mazuste (1 Abr 2022)

Siempre se aprende algo de las cosas perennes:

*"¡Rusia nunca tendrá ni ha tenido a nadie que pueda odiar, envidiar, calumniar e incluso mostrar una enemistad*
_* abierta hacia ella tanto como lo harán todas estas tribus eslavas en el momento en que Rusia las libere y Europa
acceda a reconocer su liberación!"

"¡Y no hace falta... gritar que exagero y que odio a los eslavos! Al contrario, ¡tengo un gran amor por los eslavos! .
..Seguramente empezarán por ... anunciar y convencer de que no le deben a Rusia la menor gratitud; al contrario, 
que apenas escaparon del amor al poder de Rusia al firmar un acuerdo de paz con la intervención del concierto *_
*de potencias europeo."*
 Dostoievski


----------



## Trajanillo (1 Abr 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Seguro que los patriotas de VOX le ponen en su sitio, no van a consentir esos insultos.



Este hijoputa dice lo que interesa y quiere oir el publico al que se dirige, le da igual si enfrenta a otros países o no, aquí el martes comparará el Dombass con Cataluña y el País Vasco.

Este tío es un peligro para el mundo...


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Abr 2022)

*Reunión informativa del Ministerio de Defensa ruso (01.04.2022) *

▫ Unidades de la República Popular de Luhansk, continuando su ofensiva, han bloqueado las afueras del norte de la localidad de Kremenna y las afueras del este de Metelkino. 

Durante la noche, fueron destruidos hasta 40 nacionalistas ucranianos de la 57ª Brigada de Infantería Motorizada Independiente, una batería de artillería, dos BMP y cuatro vehículos de diversos propósitos.

Armas aéreas de alta precisión destruyeron seis instalaciones militares ucranianas, entre ellas cinco depósitos de municiones y cohetes y armas de artillería en Boguslavske, Krestyshche, Reznikov, Velyka Novoselka y un depósito de combustible y lubricantes.

Medios de defensa aérea de las Fuerzas Aéreas y Espaciales rusas derribados en el aire: un helicóptero ucraniano Mi-8 cerca de la aldea de Lyubimovka y 8 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos en las zonas de Lisychansk, Donetsk, Chernihiv, Korosun, Novomikhailovskoye, incluido un Bayraktar TB-2 cerca de Vakhovka. 

La aviación operativa-táctica ha alcanzado 52 instalaciones militares ucranianas. Entre ellos: tres puestos de mando, tres lanzacohetes múltiples, el sistema de misiles tierra-aire Buk-M1, el radar de misiles tierra-aire S-300, así como 10 zonas de almacenamiento de municiones y 16 bastiones de las AFU. 

Un total de 124 aviones y 81 helicópteros, 353 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 1.839 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 202 lanzacohetes múltiples, 773 cañones de artillería de campaña y de mortero, así como 1.711 unidades de vehículos militares especiales han sido destruidos desde el inicio de la operación militar especial.

#Ministerio de Defensa #Rusia #Ucrania @mod_russia


----------



## Bishop (1 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que se rumorea de la existencia de asesores militares de muy alto rango de algún importante país europeo que tiene frecuentes y largas conversaciones con el "presidente" Putin (y mucho que lo remarca lo de "presidente"), suena un poco a operación "ni pa ti ni pa mi".
> - Oye, mira que al Tal y Pascual lo tengo que sacar sí o sí, razón de Estado, ya sabes.
> - Pues no lo veo yo nada claro. Está la cosa francamente difícil. ¿Qué me ofreces a cambio?
> - Hombre, no sé, pero al mío ni tocarlo. Además, realmente no te interesa. Tú realmente vas a por los otros.
> ...



El tema es cómo haces operativamente un pasteleo así. Uno les dice a los suyos que los asesores sí o sí deben ir en los dos primeros helicópteros. El otro les dice a los suyos que disparen a los dos últimos. ¿Algo así? Lo primero no creo que sea muy difícil de vender, es el orden de evacuación que ha decidido el mando y además pudiera parecer el lógico. Pero el segundo ya sí que quedaría algo más raro ¿no?

O bien podría ser al revés si representara una "ventaja" ir en los últimos helicópteros, que tienen más posibilidades de escapar mientras derriban a los primeros. El orden de evacuación entonces lo montas al revés y "simplemente" te la juegas a que puedan escapar.


----------



## crocodile (1 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Rusia suspende el flujo de gas a Alemania a través del gasoducto Yamal-**Europa** – Gascade*
> 09:28 || 01/04/2022



Ese estaba ya suspendido, el que tendría que cortar es el nordstream 1


----------



## Informatico77 (1 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Otro imbecil que se siente experto...!!! hasta la misma ONU da esas estimaciones de producción...!!! pues viendo un mapa europa es el equivalente de kazajistán... orale aumentale lo de rusia y bielorrusia...



"orale"???? Con un "experto" del cono sur hemos topado... Mire, caballero, las tierras cultivables de USA y Europa más lo que se importe de otros países SOBRAN para suplir cualquier corte de suministro por parte de Rusia.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (1 Abr 2022)

La pandemia consistía en destrozar la sociedad occidental y su riqueza ( en especial la Europea). La guerra exactamente lo mismo.

Aquí hay gato encerrado.


----------



## mazuste (1 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Como el PV y Cataluña, no existen diferencias.



El pensamiento y praxis clásico fascista no está, precisamente, en el "PV y Cataluña".

Mírese en el espejo...


----------



## Ahmat Sila (1 Abr 2022)

Que bizarro lo del vídeo del travesti podéis ponerlo?

⚡En Odessa, el comandante de la defensa fue atrapado en una orgía con un travesti.

En el burdel subterráneo de la región de Odessa de Arcadia, fue visto el coronel de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania Andrey Kislovsky, diputado del Ayuntamiento de Odessa del partido Trust in Affairs, uno de los líderes de la defensa territorial local.


----------



## vil. (1 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Otro imbecil que se siente experto...!!! hasta la misma ONU da esas estimaciones de producción...!!! pues viendo un mapa europa es el equivalente de kazajistán... orale aumentale lo de rusia y bielorrusia...



Equilibremos el asunto... de haber mantenido e incluso desarrollado el sector agropecuario, que tenía costes, pero es estratégico como se ve ahora, al menos EUROPA tendría una cobertura para evitar que la alimentación fuese un sector cohercitivo... como dejamos ese sector VITAL a la intemperie DEL MERCADO... ahora a llorar...

Pero como ese sector hay diversos, mira el eléctrico y lo que está aconteciendo...

Rusia no nos va a ganar la guerra por tener más recursos, que también es eso, sino y especialmente por la dejadez conque se ha manejado sectores estratégicos como la agricultura o la energía... que era mejor dejarlo en manos del MERCADO... resulta que el mercado nos ha arrojado en manos de los rusos y ahora... queremos entrar en guerra con ellos y ... y... ellos nos mandan energía y alimentos... 

JODIDOS LIBEGALES SUBNORMALES...


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

Pepelillo dijo:


> A ver qué dice en el parlamento español la semana que viene



¿Tiranía? Eso era cosa de los Habsburgo y comenzó Felipe I y su mujer Juana la zumbada, con Carlos V-I en España, todo se fue a peor porque se ampliaba el dominio en Europa.


----------



## Informatico77 (1 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Deseando qué??... hay que tener cohones para decir estas cosas... o sea un marginal que seguro no tiene donde caerse muerto... pero...pero...
> 
> Manda huevos...
> 
> ...



Mira, payaso, muerto de hambre tú, ya te gustaría tener mi vida. El modo destrucción que tenéis denota lo que sois: unos subhumanos que desean que todo se vaya al carajo porque no soportan que otros tengamos vidas mucho mejores que las vuestras. Te lo digo para que te lo marques a fuego, subnormal: OCCIDENTE NO VA A PASAR HAMBRE NI DE COÑA. Antes de que aquí falte un plato de comida los Rusos se están devorando entre ellos. PAYASO.


----------



## Seronoser (1 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> También, pero recordar como mataron de hambre a tanta gente por el bien de Rusia, debe de marcar a fuego por cientos de generaciones.



A ti te marca tener más mensajes que thanks, ya lo dice todo sobre tí.
Al cajón del olvido


----------



## capitán almeida (1 Abr 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> "orale"???? Con un "experto" del cono sur hemos topado... Mire, caballero, las tierras cultivables de USA y Europa más lo que se importe de otros países SOBRAN para suplir cualquier corte de suministro por parte de Rusia.



Claro y las fertilizas con caca de vaca a full....


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Abr 2022)

*Gran Bretaña tiene la intención de suministrar a Ucrania cañones autopropulsados AS-90

**El primer ministro británico, Boris Johnson, se ha pronunciado a favor de proporcionar a Ucrania armas más serias, que podrían incluir montajes de artillería AS-90. Así lo informa The Times, citando varias fuentes. Tales entregas pueden llevar el apoyo del Reino Unido a Ucrania a un nuevo nivel cualitativo. *

AS-90 ha estado en funcionamiento durante tres décadas, pero durante este tiempo (la producción se llevó a cabo de 1992 a 1995), no se crearon más de 179 copias de estas armas autopropulsadas. Actualmente, los AS-90 están en servicio con unidades británicas y polacas.

El campo de tiro de estos cañones autopropulsados es de unos 30 km, la carga de munición incluye 48 proyectiles, de los cuales 31 están en la torreta. La cadencia media de funcionamiento de la instalación es de dos disparos por minuto durante una hora, la máxima AS-90 es capaz de realizar tres disparos en diez segundos.

Estas instalaciones de artillería fueron utilizadas por el contingente británico durante la guerra de Irak y, según los expertos británicos, mostraron su mejor cara.

Anteriormente, Johnson señaló que Londres continuaría enviando tipos defensivos de armas letales para ayudar a Kiev. Al mismo tiempo, el primer ministro británico no considera posible suministrar tanques y aviones de combate a Ucrania.


----------



## otroyomismo (1 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Si Cataluña se independizase y se pusieran manos a la obra ( a través de la enseñanza y los medios de comunicación), en 15-20 años tendrías a un porcentaje importante de catalanes odiando profundamente a España.



Ya tienes unos cuantos. Y siguen.

OT: un ejemplo de como funcionan sus cabezas









Un profesor en castellano maleducado


Plataforma per la Llengua ha comparado que un profesor universitario dé las clases en castellano con el hecho de que asista borracho o sea mal educado. Lo ha hecho en un vídeo publicado en las redes...



sociedad.e-noticies.es


----------



## alnitak (1 Abr 2022)

el ataque a suelo ruso ha sido realizado pornfuerzas ukras con ayuda de inteligencia americana

por ello y ante la amenaA y ataque dirigido al territorio de lamfederacion rusa, esta se ve obligada a dar una respuesta deaproporcionada

traduccion libre


----------



## crocodile (1 Abr 2022)

El diálogo político con la OTAN en las condiciones actuales es imposible, ni siquiera tiene sentido hablar de las condiciones para reanudar los contactos - Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia.


----------



## paconan (1 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Rusia suspende el flujo de gas a Alemania a través del gasoducto Yamal-**Europa** – Gascade*
> 09:28 || 01/04/2022



No, lo que se mantiene es la demanda, ahora lo que hay que esperar es como se hará el pago

*Compradores europeos mantienen altas ofertas por retiro de gas de Gazprom*
Moscú. 1 ° de abril. INTERFAX.RU - El precio de los suministros de gas bajo los contratos de exportación de Gazprom debería aumentar significativamente desde principios de abril.

La mayoría de los contratos utilizan el índice bursátil a un mes: en marzo, su valor era de unos $930 por mil metros cúbicos, en abril aumentó a unos $1.400 (esto, por cierto, casi coincide con el valor del contrato spot "día adelante" en el centro TTF el viernes).

Además, a partir del 1 de abril, entrará en vigor un nuevo procedimiento para pagar los suministros de gas rusos, introducido por un decreto presidencial, con la conversión obligatoria de la moneda del contrato a rublos. A pesar de los comentarios confusos u hostiles de los políticos europeos sobre esta innovación, así como sobre el aumento de los precios, los compradores europeos mantienen casi las mismas solicitudes para la retirada del gas ruso.

La carga del corredor de transporte de gas de Ucrania el viernes se mantiene en el mismo nivel máximo del contrato a largo plazo (40 mil millones de metros cúbicos por año, o 109 millones de metros cúbicos por día). Según los datos del Operador GTS de Ucrania, la propuesta para el 1 de abril es de 107,6 millones de metros cúbicos. m, la aplicación para el 31 de marzo fue de 109,5 millones de metros cúbicos. metro.

El flujo físico de gas a través del gasoducto Yamal-Europa, que transporta gas a través de Bielorrusia y Polonia a Alemania, estuvo bombeando gas en la dirección de avance en la entrada del GTS de Alemania durante medio día el miércoles y todo el jueves. La cantidad de solicitudes para el 1 de abril (hacia adelante y hacia atrás) se suma a favor de la dirección inversa (de Alemania a Polonia).

Esta semana en Europa vino una fuerte ola de frío. La temperatura media del aire es 7 grados inferior a la de la semana del 14 al 20 de marzo; con significativas temperaturas bajo cero por la noche, proporcionando un nuevo soporte para los precios del gas. También se pronostican nuevas intrusiones de masas de aire frío para la próxima semana.

En Europa, la situación con la generación de electricidad a través de la energía eólica ha mejorado. Si en los tres primeros días de esta semana (del 28 al 30 de marzo) los parques eólicos aportaron solo el 10 % de la generación eléctrica en la UE, el jueves su cuota saltó al 20,5 %, según datos de la asociación WindEurope.



https://www.interfax.ru/business/832553


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Claro y las fertilizas con caca de vaca a full....



Hay quien lo fertiliza hasta con ceniza, y las tierras negras existen en muchos países, sobre todo Argentina, que les mejoraría la economía.


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> No son carencias,* a ver seamos serios*, cubrir el 100% de la frontera con Ucrania a baja cota, es casí imposible por muchos radares y sistemas de defensa Aérea que tengas. Y esto es aplicable para Rusia y para cualquier pais del mundo, EEUU incluido por supuesto.
> 
> Los Americanos con sus aviones ELINT conocen los lugares en que están situados los radares de defensa aérea Rusos y a partir de ello calculan las coberturas a baja cota. Si conoces el tipo de radar y eso se conoce por la banda que usa y algunas cosas más características de cada sistema se puede calcular la cobertura que tendrá cada radar individualmente a baja cota.
> 
> A partir de eso se asigna un objetivo y se planifican vías de ingreso/waypoints, que sean desfavorables para la detección, volando extremadamente bajo con gafas de visión nocturna cubriéndose con el terreno (montañas/colinas si las hay) y edificios o grupos de ellos ya en plena ciudad como se ve en los vídeos.



Pero se trata de un objetivo cercano a la frontera que podía haber sido defendido, yo no digo que cubran todo el territorio, pero sí posibles objetivos. A ver si espabilan, están menospreciando al rival y eso suele ser siempre fatal.


----------



## Bartleby (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (1 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Me voy a poner en modo bestia y loco Ivan.
> Que pasaría si tira Rusia un par de tácticas nucelares en alguna agrupación de soldados ucranianos, cuanto iban a tardar los ucranianos en rendirse Hiroshima, Nagasaki style?



Rusia no va a hacer nunca eso en Ucrania. No les hace falta. En un mes ya controlan un 40% del país con 150.000 soldados nada más.

Eso se lo reserva primero a Londres, Washington, París o Bruselas.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Abr 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Es que la OIEA no puede desmentir, ni confirmar pero...es que un soldado en guerra no lleva el aparatito de de medición de dosis de radiación, tampoco se van a hacer informes hasta que vuelva a casa si tiene síntomas leves o ninguno. Así que ya tenian que haber tragado radiación.
> 
> Así que lo que hace es un comentario cierto pero ambiguo que mantiene muy bien la farsa, por no explicarse como debe, creo.



Aquí se puede ver toda la radiación de Ucraina, es más peligroso estar en Bielorusia.









Radiological maps in Ukraine online: background radiation monitoring - SaveEcoBot


Find out the exact level of the radiation in your city of Ukraine. Online data from more than 300 stations. Updating data hourly




www.saveecobot.com


----------



## Ahmat Sila (1 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>


----------



## Vilux (1 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> el ataque a suelo ruso ha sido realizado pornfuerzas ukras con ayuda de inteligencia americana
> 
> por ello y ante la amenaA y ataque dirigido al territorio de lamfederacion rusa, esta se ve obligada a dar una respuesta deaproporcionada
> 
> traduccion libre



Es un ataque de la OTAN en territorio ruso, esto va a escalar próximamente.


----------



## raptors (1 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Nuevo artículo del gran Charly015.
> 
> 2022: rescate en Mariupol



Excelente articulo...


----------



## crocodile (1 Abr 2022)

Ojo.

Video del comandante ukronazi en su orgia con un travesti en Odesa.

Otros nazis entran y lo arrestan.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (1 Abr 2022)

La retirada rusa de Kiev, está siendo limpia, bien organizada, ordenada, sin pérdidas y con coberturas defensivas como se puede comprobar aquí | Burbuja.info


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (1 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ojo.
> 
> Video del comandante ukronazi en su orgia con un travesti en Odesa


----------



## vil. (1 Abr 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> "orale"???? Con un "experto" del cono sur hemos topado... Mire, caballero, las tierras cultivables de USA y Europa más lo que se importe de otros países SOBRAN para suplir cualquier corte de suministro por parte de Rusia.



Sobran????... amenazas de expropiación???... a ver, a ver, a ver... cómo que sobran, que quieres decir que se van a quitar campos de golf o que a alguno de mis vecinos les vas a expropiar para que tú puedas juguetear con el mando...

Porque hasta dónde yo sé, las TIERRAS tienen dueños y esos dueños llevan ya años sin explotarlas en la mayoría de los casos... incluso hubo quíen las reconvirtió en arboledas...

Lo malo de vosotros es que hablais sin saber, sin tener ni idea de lo que decís y luego RECOMENDAIS a los demás vuestras miserias... sois indigentes no SOLO ECONOMICOS, sino y sobre todo intelectuales... terrible...


----------



## raptors (1 Abr 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> Hasta aquí puedo leer. Sois patéticos. 20 años deseando un hundimiento que no llega (ni llegará) mientras vuestras tristes vidas se os escapan por entre los dedos. Que os aproveche.



empinate más...!! vamos tu puedes... ja


----------



## Michael_Knight (1 Abr 2022)

Lamentable lo del "mejor ejército del mundo", a este paso y como dure esto mucho los rusos van a acabar perdiendo Crimea.


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1008348



Yo lo cambiaría por soldados rusos, menudas masacres.


----------



## Rafl Eg (1 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ya empieza a salir en más medios rusos, sólo falta que los Mass Mierda de aquí se hagan eco, a ver que nos venden:
> 
> *Batalla general: 90 mil soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se preparan para la batalla decisiva
> 
> ...



Quizás eso explique los últimos movimientos de las tropas rusas (en kiev y otras zonas del norte) para reposicionarse y centrarse en el frente del Este, que es donde está lo tocho


----------



## Seronoser (1 Abr 2022)

Por cierto, la medida desesperada Usana de liberar un millón de barriles de petróleo cada día...o es falsa, o no tiene ningún efecto, porque el petróleo está subiendo un 1% nuevamente


----------



## vladimirovich (1 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Lamentable lo del "mejor ejército del mundo", a este paso y como dure esto mucho los rusos van acabar perdiendo Crimea.



Con el subidon que llevan los ucranianos que no te extrañe en absoluto, que esta guerra termine en Sebastopol, y suerte van a tener los rusos si esta guerra no es el fin de la Federacion rusa y esa zona del mundo vuelve al mismo sitio donde estaban hace 600 años, un estado en el volga, otro en Moscu, otro en los urales, otro en...

Que debacle.

Z de zoquetes.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (1 Abr 2022)

*12.03.2022*

Escribe *Daniele Ganser*.

Die andere Seite der Wahrheit
*Die andere Seite der Wahrheit [El otro lado de la verdad]*

Una pena no poder traducir el alemán hablado.


Spoiler



*Mayo 2015

Dr. Daniele Ganser: Ukraine 2014, ein illegaler Putsch (Berlin 10.5.2015)*


Spoiler










Aquí su cuenta de Twitter.



https://twitter.com/DanieleGanser




Aquí otra charla reciente de *Rafael Poch*.


Spoiler



*22.03.2022

Charla con Rafael Poch: ''UCRANIA EN EL TABLERO DE LA GEOPOLÍTICA GLOBAL''*


Spoiler










Y por otro lado, ¿escalará la situación?


----------



## Kluster (1 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Gran Bretaña tiene la intención de suministrar a Ucrania cañones autopropulsados AS-90*
> 
> *El primer ministro británico, Boris Johnson, se ha pronunciado a favor de proporcionar a Ucrania armas más serias, que podrían incluir montajes de artillería AS-90. Así lo informa The Times, citando varias fuentes. Tales entregas pueden llevar el apoyo del Reino Unido a Ucrania a un nuevo nivel cualitativo. *



Así podrán los ukras seguir cañoneando a sus propios civiles tranquilamente. Demokraziah wena de Calidak.


----------



## maldito (1 Abr 2022)

La desbandada rusa de Kiev da pavor, vaya fracazo de campaña han vendido. Parece tiro al pato, vaya escabechinada


----------



## arriqui (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Ahmat Sila (1 Abr 2022)

Al Zerdensky le va a faltar tiempo para que suelten al gayer y se lo lleven con él


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (1 Abr 2022)

Los ucras han atacado a Rusia en su territorio; un almacén de combustible 

Increíble el ridículo ruso. Antaño pensaría que esto aumentaría las probabilidades de PEPINO. Ahora dudo que tengan pepinos operativos.


----------



## vil. (1 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Hay quien lo fertiliza hasta con ceniza, y las tierras negras existen en muchos países, sobre todo Argentina, que les mejoraría la economía.



Desarrollo de mercados... interesante aportación...

Le diré el problema, ¿estuvo sobre la mesa ese mercado hasta el día de hoy?... ¿porqué no estuvo?... y si las condiciones cambiantes del mercado fluctuasen y volviesen a ser las que fueron, ese mercado seguiría vivo?...

De las inversiones uno de los grandes problemas es lo que se denomina: RIESGO. Esto viene a ser, de manera muy simplificada, el riesgo potencial de que una inversión se vaya al guano...


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (1 Abr 2022)

¿Putin corta el gas? ¿O está tan absolutamente derroído que un ataque en SU TERRITORIO ya no significa nada?


----------



## Cui Bono (1 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> ya ss hora de que el kremlin lance aramas nucleares y acabe con esta farsa
> 
> usa lo hizo en 1945 ais que ya toca...





Normal. 

Los putinazis andan haciendo el supremacista volando reservas de combustible, pues los ucras hacen lo mismo, porque la rusada es así de subnormal y supremacista con un ejército mierdoso incapaz de defender su propio espacio aéreo. 

Quien la hace, la paga, hasta que se llegue a un status quo en el que los rusos ni pestañean a los ukros no les vayan a caer las yoyas dentro de su propio país.


----------



## Scardanelli (1 Abr 2022)

maldito dijo:


> La desbandada rusa de Kiev da pavor, vaya fracazo de campaña han vendido. Parece tiro al pato, vaya escabechinada



ES PARTE DEL PLAN.

Se trata de un retirada caótica para despistar.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (1 Abr 2022)

maldito dijo:


> La desbandada rusa de Kiev da pavor, vaya fracazo de campaña han vendido. Parece tiro al pato, vaya escabechinada



mensajes 2, uno este.


----------



## Germinal84 (1 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> ¿Tiranía? Eso era cosa de los Habsburgo y comenzó Felipe I y su mujer Juana la zumbada, con Carlos V-I en España, todo se fue a peor porque se ampliaba el dominio en Europa.



El despolle va a ser cuando conecte con nuestro Congreso y vaya todo del palo de la II República y de cómo la dejaron abandonada al fascismo y tal. Como si lo viera.


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Con el subidon que llevan los ucranianos que no te extrañe en absoluto, que esta guerra termine en Sebastopol, y suerte van a tener los rusos si esta guerra no es el fin de la Federacion rusa y esa zona del mundo vuelve al mismo sitio donde estaban hace 600 años, un estado en el volga, otro en Moscu, otro en los urales, otro en...
> 
> Que debacle.
> 
> Z de zoquetes.



Esto solo ha hecho que empezar, la guerra será larga, como el pollón negro y venoso que te comes todas las noches. ¿te gustan los cipotes de moro y de negro?, está claro que sí defendiendo a la misma OTAN que los mete en tu pais a miles cada día. Yo me cago en la OTAN y me cisco en tu puta madre, fíjate que bien...


----------



## Trajanillo (1 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Gran Bretaña tiene la intención de suministrar a Ucrania cañones autopropulsados AS-90*
> 
> *El primer ministro británico, Boris Johnson, se ha pronunciado a favor de proporcionar a Ucrania armas más serias, que podrían incluir montajes de artillería AS-90. Así lo informa The Times, citando varias fuentes. Tales entregas pueden llevar el apoyo del Reino Unido a Ucrania a un nuevo nivel cualitativo. *
> 
> ...



Y como los van a pasar? Desmontados como un Lego?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Abr 2022)

maldito dijo:


> La desbandada rusa de Kiev da pavor, vaya fracazo de campaña han vendido. Parece tiro al pato, vaya escabechinada



Multinick premium que se va a la nevera…


----------



## Vilux (1 Abr 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


> ¿Por qué Rusia, a día de hoy, está perdiendo la guerra?
> 
> 
> ¿Cuál será la siguiente fase de la invasión? ¿Qué planes tiene Rusia en Ucrania? Lo explica desde Washington el corresponsal de EL MUNDO Pablo Pardo.
> ...



Jojojo! El Inmundo!


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Desarrollo de mercados... interesante aportación...
> 
> Le diré el problema, ¿estuvo sobre la mesa ese mercado hasta el día de hoy?... ¿porqué no estuvo?... y si las condiciones cambiantes del mercado fluctuasen y volviesen a ser las que fueron, ese mercado seguiría vivo?...
> 
> De las inversiones uno de los grandes problemas es lo que se denomina: RIESGO. Esto viene a ser, de manera muy simplificada, el riesgo potencial de que una inversión se vaya al guano...



Poniendo una comparación sencilla, es como quitarle sanciones a Venezuela, aunque ni puta idea si es tan sencillo.


----------



## arriondas (1 Abr 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> mensajes 2, uno este.



Desde Febrero del 2020, como para creer a la prensa y a sus CM. Llegan al punto de inventarse las noticias. Si lo hacen con el fútbol, qué no harán con temas más serios...

Por ejemplo, lo de Chernóbil, desmentido en el programa de Iker.


----------



## Arraki (1 Abr 2022)

Hoy es la mañana de los OTANnistas. Hay que felicitarlos, sin duda el ataque de los helicópteros ucranianos es una proeza y el honor y el coraje hay que respetarlo. 

Si esos pilotos son finalmente capturados o eliminados, espero que reciban el máximo honor por parte de los rusos. 

Ojalá en las guerras se volvieran a respetar unos mínimos códigos de honor hacia el enemigo.


----------



## Michael_Knight (1 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> ya ss hora de que el kremlin lance aramas nucleares y acabe con esta farsa
> 
> usa lo hizo en 1945 ais que ya toca...



No hace falta, yo he leído en el foro que el ejército ruso tiene el dominio aéreo total, que toda la aviación ucraniana está destruida desde el primer día y es imposible que haya un ataque aéreo por parte de los ucros: IM PO SI BLE


----------



## Teuro (1 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Rusia se esta desangrando y necesita que se acabe la guerra cuanto antes, pero no a cualquier precio. Necesita una victoria pírrica para que Putin salve la cara frente a la ciudadania rusa
> 
> EE.UU. quiere que la guerra continúe pues les sale gratis. Rusia y Ukrania ponen los muertos. Rusia, Ukrania y Europa joden su economia. Para EE.UU. todo el coste de la guerra es enviar unos cuantos javelines a Ukrania. ASi que EEUU fuerza a Ukrania a que negocie unas condiciones que son inaceptables para Rusia con el objetivo de que la guerra continúe.
> 
> ...



Es la realidad, Rusia ha perdido la iniciativa. Todo está girando en torno a lo que toca EEUU. Lo que ignoramos es hasta donde están dispuestos a llegar, EEUU está igual que en la IIGM: Lucharemos contra Rusia por la libertad del pueblo ucraniano hasta con el último soldado ucraniano.


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Desde Febrero del 2020, como para creer a la prensa y a sus CM. Llegan al punto de inventarse las noticias. Si lo hacen con el fútbol, qué no harán con temas más serios...
> 
> Por ejemplo, lo de Chernóbil, desmentido en el programa de Iker.



A partir del comienzo la plandemia comenzaron a entrar y reactivar cuentas, con las elecciones yanquis ya entraron en masa. Está claro que tienen puesto un ojo en este foro, no somos más de 140k o 130k, pero parece que hay una masa de lectores flotantes no registrados mucho mayor. Aquí hay mucha mierda metida, elementos de las mismísimas cloacas de Satanás andan defecando por aquí.


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

Germinal84 dijo:


> El despolle va a ser cuando conecte con nuestro Congreso y vaya todo del palo de la II República y de cómo la dejaron abandonada al fascismo y tal. Como si lo viera.



Lo de la II República tal como iba, era inevitable. Lo extraño es que no comenzara en 1934 o en 1931 ó 1932.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Abr 2022)

Ucrania es Idlib


----------



## Trajanillo (1 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> A partir del comienzo la plandemia comenzaron a entrar y reactivar cuentas, con las elecciones yanquis ya entraron en masa. Está claro que tienen puesto un ojo en este foro, no somos más de 140k o 130k, pero parece que hay una masa de lectores flotantes no registrados mucho mayor. Aquí hay mucha mierda metida, elementos de las mismísimas cloacas de Satanás andan defecando por aquí.



Yo a partir de ahora al que tenga una cuenta de hace unos días o sea antigua con pocos mensajes que postee gilipolleces, aportando solo mierda y soflamas, se va al ignore de cabeza.


----------



## Argentium (1 Abr 2022)

La UE ruega a China, que por favor, se mantenga al margen de la guerra en Ucrania

*La UE insta a China en la cumbre a no ayudar a Rusia en la guerra de Ucrania.*
11:22 || 01/04/2022


----------



## vil. (1 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Poniendo una comparación sencilla, es como quitarle sanciones a Venezuela, aunque ni puta idea si es tan sencillo.



Hagamos un pequeño ejercicio de reflexión...

Un tío va al cole y le regala a los críos pastillitas golosinadas... vuelve cada día y los chavales están encantados... un buen día les dice que tienen que pagar un par de euros por esas pastillas, que sino no las puede conseguir... poco a poco de un par de euros acaba en dosis pagadas a precio de la vida...

Pasemos al mundo real... europa compra a Argentina por una cantidad de euros surrealista esas tierras y Argentina lleva esos euros a determinadas inversiones... pero un buen día europa ya no puede pagar tanto, se han añadido más ofertantes a sus demandas... pasado el tiempo Europa ya no precisa esas tierras y entonces Argentina se queda sin los euros y con NECESIDADES provenientes de esas necesidades...

Uno podría pensarse que si los chavales del cole hubiesen pensado desde el primer momento que los RIESGOS inherentes a esas pastillas golosinadas NO SE HUBIESEN aceptado, en el futuro no habría ninguna dependencia...

MAS O MENOS ASÍ....


----------



## Marco Porcio (1 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ojo.
> 
> Video del comandante ukronazi en su orgia con un travesti en Odesa.
> 
> Otros nazis entran y lo arrestan.



Joder no se de donde salen tantas mujeres barbudas con polla. Yo creía que ahí no había.


----------



## Trajanillo (1 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> La UE ruega a China, que por favor, se mantenga al margen de la guerra en Ucrania
> 
> *La UE insta a China en la cumbre a no ayudar a Rusia en la guerra de Ucrania.*
> 11:22 || 01/04/2022



Yo rogaría a la UE que tuviera un poquito de dignidad


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## arriondas (1 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> A partir del comienzo la plandemia comenzaron a entrar y reactivar cuentas, con las elecciones yanquis ya entraron en masa. Está claro que tienen puesto un ojo en este foro, no somos más de 140k o 130k, pero parece que hay una masa de lectores flotantes no registrados mucho mayor. Aquí hay mucha mierda metida, elementos de las mismísimas cloacas de Satanás andan defecando por aquí.



Desde cibervoluntarios de Newtral o Maldita hasta el CNI, creo yo. Este foro lo lee mucha gente que no está registrada, así que es un grano en el culo del establishment. Intentan convertirlo en otro Forocoches, para poder hundirlo.


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Hagamos un pequeño ejercicio de reflexión...
> 
> Un tío va al cole y le regala a los críos pastillitas golosinadas... vuelve cada día y los chavales están encantados... un buen día les dice que tienen que pagar un par de euros por esas pastillas, que sino no las puede conseguir... poco a poco de un par de euros acaba en dosis pagadas a precio de la vida...
> 
> ...



Si los argentinos son más listos, durante ese periodo de tiempo invertirían en diversas tecnologías. El único riesgo serían los políticos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Y como los van a pasar? Desmontados como un Lego?



 nuse....


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> ES PARTE DEL PLAN.
> 
> Se trata de un retirada caótica para despistar.




prorusos taraos con el culo en llamas


----------



## Cui Bono (1 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> No hace falta, yo he leído en el foro que el ejército ruso tiene el dominio aéreo total, que toda la aviación ucraniana está destruida desde el primer día y es imposible que haya un ataque aéreo por parte de los ucros: IM PO SI BLE



Así fue, fue completamente exterminada, luego aniiquilada, mas tarde escalofriantemente pisoteada y absolutamente devastada con rechinar de dientes y sufrimiento infinito de Oxidenteh, palabrita de Estulín y Bea Talegón.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Abr 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Joder no se de donde salen tantas mujeres barbudas con polla. Yo creía que ahí no había.



Es la "sana camaraderia".


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (1 Abr 2022)

maldito dijo:


> La desbandada rusa de Kiev da pavor, vaya fracazo de campaña han vendido. Parece tiro al pato, vaya escabechinada



Fracaso, se escribe fracaso, amigo selvático.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Abr 2022)

MIG-29 ukra


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Abr 2022)

China aconseja a algunos políticos estadounidenses que abandonen los malos hábitos de sancionar fácilmente a otros y hagan algunas cosas prácticas para resolver la crisis #Ukraine , dijo el portavoz de la FM china en noticias de #Huawei posiblemente enfrentando riesgos por intervenir en las sanciones hacia #Russia.


----------



## manodura79 (1 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Bueno hay que ser objetivos. En él relato del superviviente se decía que habían salido de Dnipro 5 helicópteros, a las 2 de la madrugada. Y que habían aterrizado sobre las 5 en el el puerto, tardaron 30 minutos en descargar municiones y volver a salir. Y otras 3 horas de vuelta.
> 
> De 5 helis derrimbaron 2. 3 se salvaron. En fin, no hay dudas eso es un éxito. 6 horas paseándose helis por territorio controlado por Rusia. Y 24 h después de nuevo los helis atacando territorio Ruso. Sí tú no ves una correlación de sucesos estás ciego.
> 
> ...



Y lo más relevante es que fueron derribados por infantería que estaba en la zona, si no ni de coña los detectan. Así que a los rusos se les ha revelado un agujero importante. Ojo que los ucranianos quieren dar un golpe de efecto psicológico y eso los puede llevar a realizar ataques espectaculares. ¿Moscú? 

Enviado desde mi RNE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Trajanillo (1 Abr 2022)

A este chaval van a intentar caragarselo, no puede haber tacha en el discurso oficial. Nos pensamos que vivimos en libertad y no es verdad es mentira.


----------



## visaman (1 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> parece que putin ha ordenado ya el ataque con armas nucleares tacticas sobre posiciines mikitares ukras..
> 
> el kremlin ha ddfinido dos circulos de 50 km cerca de donbass ...
> 
> ...



si no aciertas me mandas la mujer a mi casa


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Abr 2022)

*Estados Unidos anuncia refuerzo militar en China*

El Jefe de Estado Mayor del Ejército de EE. UU., el general James McConville, anunció el despliegue de un nuevo grupo de trabajo de fuerzas terrestres en la región de Asia y el Pacífico. La declaración se hizo durante una reunión con expertos y observadores militares. 

Un alto oficial militar dijo que se están considerando varias opciones para ubicar un nuevo complejo, una de ellas son las islas de Hawái. La decisión final sobre el punto de despliegue se tomará en el Pentágono después de considerar todas las opciones posibles.

En total, se planea aumentar el número de dichos grupos a cinco, deben desplegarse en diferentes partes del mundo para garantizar una respuesta rápida a las amenazas emergentes. Se supone que los grupos deben estar provistos de armas de misiles hipersónicos de mediano alcance, así como unidades de guerra electrónica, cibertropas y sistemas de defensa antimisiles.

La importancia de la región del Pacífico para los Estados Unidos se enfatiza por la concentración de las fuerzas armadas: la cantidad de personal de las tropas estadounidenses estacionadas en las bases del Indo-Pacífico supera en 2 veces la cantidad de personal militar en Europa.

Todo apunta a que los estadounidenses se preparan para enfrentarse a China a un nuevo nivel. McConville confirmó indirectamente esta suposición al afirmar el posible despliegue de misiles de precisión de largo alcance para amenazar a China si se toma la decisión política adecuada.

Recordemos que recientemente Estados Unidos en su doctrina llamó a China la principal amenaza, mientras que a la Federación Rusa se le asignó el rol de “amenaza aguda”. En el marco de la nueva doctrina, el despliegue de armas y activos adicionales en la región, que es una zona de interés de China, no debería sorprender.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Abr 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Fracaso, se escribe fracaso, amigo selvático.



En Sinaloa solo conocen la tradición oral.


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Desde cibervoluntarios de Newtral o Maldita hasta el CNI, creo yo. Este foro lo lee mucha gente que no está registrada, así que es un grano en el culo del establishment. Intentan convertirlo en otro Forocoches, para poder hundirlo.



Forocoches hace tiempo que lleva siendo vendido al mejor postor, con la compra y venta de cuentas antiguas, el gobierno, junto con el CNI y hasta minifuncionarios, por eso banean gente porque sí, mientras otros resucitan más rápido que Jesucristo.


----------



## Mabuse (1 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> China aconseja a algunos políticos estadounidenses que abandonen los malos hábitos de sancionar fácilmente a otros y hagan algunas cosas prácticas para resolver la crisis #Ukraine , dijo el portavoz de la FM china en noticias de #Huawei posiblemente enfrentando riesgos por intervenir en las sanciones hacia #Russia.



Los chinos parecen cada vez más hartos en sus declaraciones.


----------



## vil. (1 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Si los argentinos son más listos, durante ese periodo de tiempo invertirían en diversas tecnologías. El único riesgo serían los políticos.



Sí son más listos invertirán en "nuevas tecnologías"... eso es el problema de quíen da golosinas, PROMETE mundos maravillosos con la pastilla... jajjaajaaa...

El problema es que PRIMERO hay que pagar el desarrollo de la industria que VAS A MONTAR... y para eso hay que tener una COSITA que se llama CAPITAL... y ese CAPITAL para que puedas acceder a él te va a PEDIR un cosilla, que le des una rentabilidad mínima que DEPENDERÁ DE DOS COSITAS:

- UNA, la primera y no menos importante, el RENDIMIENTO que quiera sacar por ese capital.

- DOS, transcendental el riesgo que asume al prestarte dinero para el desarrollo de tu negocio, *ESPECIALMENTE A SABIENDAS DE QUE LO PRIMERO QUE YA ESTAS PENSANDO ES COMPRARTE EL ULTIMO MOVIL, HI DE LA GRAN PUT...*

No sé yo.... si les va a colar, pero... ánimo, que con ello vas a llevar a comprar ese móvil...


----------



## visaman (1 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Impresionante y tus fuentes son?



canaletas, Cibeles y Neptuno


----------



## cryfar74 (1 Abr 2022)

Nuevas informaciones respecto al rescate de Mauripol de ayer dicen que si bien fueron 5 helicópteros los usados, al puerto solo llegaron 2 de tal modo los otros 3 quedaron a la espera del resultado para aterrizar en una segunda tanda. Al ver el resultado decidieron volver. 
Si esto es así, nadie salio vivo de allí.

Si es cierto que los lideres de azov escaparon, Kiev no dudara en enseñarlos en algun video promocional los proximos dias. Si no es el caso, es que aun siguen alli en la ciudad o simplemente son alguno de los cuerpos carbonizados que aparecieron en el lugar del siniestro.


----------



## Trajanillo (1 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Estados Unidos anuncia refuerzo militar en China*
> 
> El Jefe de Estado Mayor del Ejército de EE. UU., el general James McConville, anunció el despliegue de un nuevo grupo de trabajo de fuerzas terrestres en la región de Asia y el Pacífico. La declaración se hizo durante una reunión con expertos y observadores militares.
> 
> ...



Los americanos quieren mambo, no se, pero la impresión que dan es que la quieren liar a nivel mundial a la chita callando como si la culpa la tuvieran otros.


----------



## paconan (1 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Impresionante y tus fuentes son?


----------



## frangelico (1 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Estados Unidos anuncia refuerzo militar en China*
> 
> El Jefe de Estado Mayor del Ejército de EE. UU., el general James McConville, anunció el despliegue de un nuevo grupo de trabajo de fuerzas terrestres en la región de Asia y el Pacífico. La declaración se hizo durante una reunión con expertos y observadores militares.
> 
> ...



Habrá invasión australiana de las islas Salomón por hacerse amigas de China? Islas que por cierto tienen nombres como Guadalcanal o San Cristóbal.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (1 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Nuevas informaciones respecto al rescate de Mauripol de ayer dicen que si bien fueron 5 helicópteros los usados, al puerto solo llegaron 2 de tal modo los otros 3 quedaron a la espera del resultado para aterrizar en una segunda tanda. Al ver el resultado decidieron volver.
> Si esto es así, nadie salio vivo de allí.
> 
> Si es cierto que los lideres de azov escaparon, Kiev no dudara en enseñarlos en algun video promocional los proximos dias. Si no es el caso, es que aun siguen alli en la ciudad o simplemente son alguno de los cuerpos carbonizados que aparecieron en el lugar del siniestro.



Tienes enlace a la noticia original?


----------



## Cui Bono (1 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> A este chaval van a intentar caragarselo, no puede haber tacha en el discurso oficial. Nos pensamos que vivimos en libertad y no es verdad es mentira.



Este es tonto. Que se imagine que de un día para otro parte de su familia es deportada a Rusia y la otra huye hacia el oeste porque un país vecino está protegiendo a los oligarcas contra un nuevo régimen que va a acabar con la corrupción adquiriendo el sistema legal y moral de la UE. 

Pero no, llora por los efectos colaterales de un ataque a instalaciones que también se dan en Mariupol, solo que en Mariupol es sistemático, los rusos quieren enseñarle a sus repúblicas cómo quedarán sus ciudades sin no le besan los pies a su Khan. 

Las hordas arrasan, entonces y ahora y cuanto antes se las aplaste, mejor. 

Menos mal que están los anglos para dar tiza a la gentuza, que si dependiéramos de Francia o Alemania, íbamos listos. 

En el nuevo orden, habrá globalismo y libre y el matón quedará esquinado, solo será capaz de torturar a los suyos, que le abandonarán poco a poco, porque exponerte a 15 años de cárcel por decir que lo negro es negro es de ser un hijo de la gran puta, un tirano de mierda que merece ser colgado boca abajo, por torturar a su propio pueblo.


----------



## Ahmat Sila (1 Abr 2022)

A este van a sacar en el Congreso

Ucrania ha informado a Gran Bretaña que no tiene la intención de cumplir con la Convención de Ginebra sobre el Trato de los Prisioneros de Guerra Rusos – Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior Ruso


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Abr 2022)

El repliegue es general según esto.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (1 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Pero se trata de un objetivo cercano a la frontera que podía haber sido defendido, yo no digo que cubran todo el territorio, pero sí posibles objetivos. A ver si espabilan, están menospreciando al rival y eso suele ser siempre fatal.



Cierto, Belgorod ya fué atacado hace unos días con un Tochka pero claro, esos deberían ser asignados a las baterías S-300V (versión especializada anti misiles balísticos), S-300PMU2 y a los S-400 de que dispone Rusia si es posible. Esas mismas baterías deberían poder cubrir las incursiones de Helicópteros, pero vuelan extremadamente bajo y se apantallan con el terreno, no es fácil.

Esto es una guerra, no un videojuego, no lo digo por tí pero si para que sepamos en lo que estamos.

Ucrania tenía unas fuerzas Armadas heredadas de la URSS que superaban en muchas ramas a cualquier país de Europa Occidental o del Este.

Tenían miles de tanques, manpads, misiles antitanque, lanzagranadas, millones de rifles Ak-74, ametralladoras de todo tipo y calibre, rifles de francotirador, miles de piezas de artillería de grueso calibre, artillería convencional autopropulsada, lanzacohetes, cientos de de sistemas de defensa antiáerea, casí un centenar de aviones operativos (Mig-29, Su-27, Su-25 y Su-24), casí otro centenar de helícopteros de transporte y de ataque (principalmente Mi-8 y Mi-24), cientos de misiles Tochka, decenas de drones Bayraktar TB2, etc...

Y seguro que me dejo cosas....

En definitiva, Ucrania nunca ha sido un enemigo pequeño, tenían un ejercito enorme que además fue repotenciado en algunos aspectos por los países de la OTAN, con poco que les quede aún tienen capacidad de hacerle algún daño a Rusia.


----------



## vladimirovich (1 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Lamentable lo del "mejor ejército del mundo", a este paso y como dure esto mucho los rusos van acabar perdiendo Crimea.



Con el subidon que llevan los ucranianos que no te extrañe en absoluto, que esta guerra termine en Sebastopol, y suerte van a tener los rusos si esta guerra no es el fin de la Federacion rusa y esa zona del mundo vuelve al mismo sitio donde estaban hace 600 años, un estado en el volga, otro en Moscu, otro en los urales, otro en...

Que debacle.

Z


Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Estados Unidos anuncia refuerzo militar en China*
> 
> El Jefe de Estado Mayor del Ejército de EE. UU., el general James McConville, anunció el despliegue de un nuevo grupo de trabajo de fuerzas terrestres en la región de Asia y el Pacífico. La declaración se hizo durante una reunión con expertos y observadores militares.
> 
> ...



Logico, una vez comprobado que Ucrania se basta y se sobra para zumbarle ella solita al osito de peluche, los gringos se llevan su maquinaria a Asia por si al otro socio se le ocurre hacer su "hoperqcion ezpezial".


----------



## Teuro (1 Abr 2022)

Germinal84 dijo:


> El despolle va a ser cuando conecte con nuestro Congreso y vaya todo del palo de la II República y de cómo la dejaron abandonada al fascismo y tal. Como si lo viera.




Al final el chino ese del "Arte de la Guerra" va a quedar anticuado. Debería reeditar el libro y añadir un capítulo que diga: "Allá donde vayas di lo que el público quiera oir".


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (1 Abr 2022)

No tiene sentido que los rebeldes amateurs con armas robadas se carguen todos los helicópteros y el ejército de Tierra Ruso en su territorio no haga nada con otros que van y vienen como Pedro por su casa..
Durante más de 100 kilómetros entre la ida y la vuelta.


Estoy cada vez más mosqueado.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Abr 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Los chinos parecen cada vez más hartos en sus declaraciones.



Es que hay que tener un cinismo premiun para decirle a un estado sobrano que no apoye a un tercero que ya si eso, luego irán por ellos, que dos a la vez es mucho.


----------



## IgFarben (1 Abr 2022)

Me impresionan los analistas de salón.
Precisamente eso es lo que dijeron los rusos hace 2 días, que se iban a replegar de los alrededores de Kiev y Chernigov. Los analistas de salón dijeron que era falso. 
Ahora que se confirma, lo llaman derrumbe del frente norte........
PD: Dicho esto, la operación sobre Kiev creo que ha sido un desastre innecesario, pero veremos como evolucionan las cosas.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Abr 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> A este van a sacar en el Congreso
> 
> Ucrania ha informado a Gran Bretaña que no tiene la intención de cumplir con la Convención de Ginebra sobre el Trato de los Prisioneros de Guerra Rusos – Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior Ruso



En el video que he colgado lo dicen claramente, pretenden ser un estado cruzado nazi que expanda su cruzada sanatica por toda Europa, no se ocultan, son fanáticos a nivel Dios.


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Sí son más listos invertirán en "nuevas tecnologías"... eso es el problema de quíen da golosinas, PROMETE mundos maravillosos con la pastilla... jajjaajaaa...
> 
> El problema es que PRIMERO hay que pagar el desarrollo de la industria que VAS A MONTAR... y para eso hay que tener una COSITA que se llama CAPITAL... y ese CAPITAL para que puedas acceder a él te va a PEDIR un cosilla, que le des una rentabilidad mínima que DEPENDERÁ DE DOS COSITAS:
> 
> ...



No sé si querrán móviles o arriesgar para tener un futuro mejor, me da que lo primero antes que lo segundo.


----------



## Teuro (1 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> La UE ruega a China, que por favor, se mantenga al margen de la guerra en Ucrania
> 
> *La UE insta a China en la cumbre a no ayudar a Rusia en la guerra de Ucrania.*
> 11:22 || 01/04/2022



EEUU juegan al mismo juego: EEUU da cobertura a los ucros para avanzar y *desgastar a los rusos*, pero evitar derrotarlos vergonzosamente y los chinos darán cobertura a los rusos, lo suficiente para que no colapsen, pero lo necesario para que continúen para desgastarlos y hacerlos cada vez más dependientes de ellos. Objetivo común: Destruir a los rusos.


----------



## Cui Bono (1 Abr 2022)

Nadie va a querer el material de guerra ruso y mucho menos sus instructores en la "Doctrina". 
Estamos asistiendo al hundimiento de una de sus industrias claves. 
Ahora los marroquíes (armados por USA) les enseñarán los huevos a los argelinos (armados por Rusia) y poco a poco éstos iran cambiando su chatarra por buena mandanga occidental.


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1008405
> 
> 
> El repliegue es general según esto.



A saber, en esta guerra desde el principio hasta el final todo va a ser mentira.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (1 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> No tiene sentido que los rebeldes amateurs con armas robadas se carguen todos los helicópteros y el ejército de Tierra Ruso en su territorio no haga nada con otros que van y vienen como Pedro por su casa..
> Durante más de 100 kilómetros entre la ida y la vuelta.
> 
> 
> Estoy cada vez más mosqueado.














Rusia acusa a Ucrania de atacar un depósito de combustible en su territorio


Según el gobernador de Belgorod, dos helicópteros han alcanzado un almacén de la ciudad a solo 80 kilómetros de la castigada ciudad ucrania de Járkov. Kiev no se ha pronunciado por el momento




elpais.com




*Rusia acusa a Ucrania de atacar un depósito de combustible en su territorio*
*Según el gobernador de Belgorod, dos helicópteros han alcanzado un almacén de la ciudad a solo 80 kilómetros de la castigada ciudad ucrania de Járkov. Kiev no se ha pronunciado por el momento*


----------



## McNulty (1 Abr 2022)

No sé si será fake ruso, pero parece que han pillado a un comandante ukro en una orgía con travolos. 

_In Odessa, the commander of the defense was caught in an orgy with a transvestite.

In the underground brothel of the Odessa region of Arcadia,_ Colonel of the Armed Forces of Ukraine Andrey _Kislovsky, a deputy of the Odessa City Council from the Trust in Affairs party, one of the leaders of the local territorial defense, was spotted._

Aquí el vídeo: h ttps://t.me/intelslava/24114?single


----------



## Cui Bono (1 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> EEUU juegan al mismo juego: EEUU da cobertura a los ucros para avanzar y *desgastar a los rusos*, pero evitar derrotarlos vergonzosamente y los chinos darán cobertura a los rusos, lo suficiente para que no colapsen, pero lo necesario para que continúen para desgastarlos y hacerlos cada vez más dependientes de ellos. Objetivo común: Destruir a los rusos.



China ya se puso de perfil desde el principio. China es el país-faro de Asia, y USA lo es de Europa. Rusia queda en medio y va a ser despojada de sus garritas para que sus repúblicas más jugosas sean colonizadas comercialmente por quien diga el tratado secreto USA-China.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> No hace falta, yo he leído en el foro que el ejército ruso tiene el dominio aéreo total, que toda la aviación ucraniana está destruida desde el primer día y es imposible que haya un ataque aéreo por parte de los ucros: IM PO SI BLE


----------



## amcxxl (1 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1008405
> 
> 
> El repliegue es general según esto.



es normal, la batalla se ha empezado en Donbass
Una vez liquidado el Donbass no quedara mas que hacer limpieza en el resto
ademas si el enemigo sale de la madriguera, se le puede arrear en toda la jeta


----------



## vil. (1 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> No sé si querrán móviles o arriesgar para tener un futuro mejor, me da que lo primero antes que lo segundo.



Ellos no sé... pero tú me dijiste que querías nuevas tecnologías antes de pagar los préstamos... por tanto eso supone RIESGO de vividor pidiendo préstamos para... jajajajajaaaaa... con lo cual el riesgo es INASUMIBLE pal banco y hoy no fían,que ya no son tiempos de burbuja...

En serio... los argentinos tendrían que pagar una barbaridad en intereses para obtener capital para desarrollar ese mercado... y si por un casual Europa les deja de comprar SE LO COMERÍAN CON PATATAS...

Lo de soñar con comprar nuevas tecnologías antes de amortizar el negocio, como que es muy español y argentino también... luego son los políticos y los bancos y el mercado y... patatín y patatán... primero hay que amortizar el negocio y eso ya de por sí... y luego si ya amortizado tienes que asegurar garantías para evitar que si se hunde tenga efectos nocivos en tu economía, lo que llamaríamos tener reservas... luego después de todo eso, entonces sí, puedes inyectar en otros sectores que puedas desarrollar, PORQUE ENTONCES TENDRAS:

*CREDIBILIDAD*

Y quienes tienen capitales para prestar te juzgarán un individuo que por sí mismo reduce el RIESGO...


----------



## crocodile (1 Abr 2022)

Gobierno Ukronazi anuncia que no respetará la convención de Ginebra 

Vamos que seguirán cometiendo crímenes de guerra.

Intel Slava Z:
⚡Ucrania ha informado a Gran Bretaña que no tiene la intención de cumplir con la Convención de Ginebra sobre el Trato de los Prisioneros de Guerra Rusos – Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior Ruso

❗Occidente no solo está al tanto de las graves violaciones del derecho internacional humanitario por parte de Kiev, sino que también está tratando de ayudarlo a evitar responsabilidades - Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior Ruso


----------



## arriondas (1 Abr 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> Me impresionan los analistas de salón.
> Precisamente eso es lo que dijeron los rusos hace 2 días, que se iban a replegar de los alrededores de Kiev y Chernigov. Los analistas de salón dijeron que era falso.
> Ahora que se confirma, lo llaman derrumbe del frente norte........
> PD: Dicho esto, la operación sobre Kiev creo que ha sido un desastre innecesario, pero veremos como evolucionan las cosas.



Los analistas de salón acomodan su discurso a las circunstancias; es el "si no gano, empato", que dirían en mi pueblo. 

Rusia dice que se va a replegar, ellos dicen que es mentira. Al final lo hacen, tal y como prometieron; y esos analistas de sofá, entre cucharada y cucharada de gofitos, afirman que el frente se derrumba, que Ucrania está ganando. Un ejemplo palmario de manipulación, justo delante de todo el mundo. Nunca se equivocan, y tal.


----------



## IgFarben (1 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Nadie va a querer el material de guerra ruso y mucho menos sus instructores en la "Doctrina".
> Estamos asistiendo al hundimiento de una de sus industrias claves.
> Ahora los marroquíes (armados por USA) les enseñarán los huevos a los argelinos (armados por Rusia) y poco a poco éstos iran cambiando su chatarra por buena mandanga occidental.



El material occidental tampoco ha tenido un desempeño glorioso en manos de tropas inexpertas o poco motivadas. Visto en Irak y Yemen.
Argelia no tiene solo armamento ruso. Por ejemplo sus vehículos de combate de infantería se van a renovar todos con armamento alemán bastante mejor que lo que tiene Marruecos. Su armada tiene mucho componente occidental también.
Por otro lado, insisto en lo dicho mas veces, la mayoría de las bajas causadas a los rusos por parte de los ucranianos, están siendo con material de la época soviética(principalmente artillería y lanzacohetes) o de fabricación autóctona.
A mi lo que me deja claro esta guerra , como todas las anteriores, es que: 1) un ejercito motivado es el mayor enemigo al que te puedes enfrentar, independientemente del equipo, y 2) La potencia de fuego es decisiva y fundamental, y mas en un contexto como el actual, en el que gracias a drones y satélites, es mucho mas fácil localizar al enemigo y dirigir el tiro.
PD: Se me olvida mencionar el desempeño de las armas antiaéreas de los ucranianos, todas de la época soviética y que están causando mucho dolor de cabeza a la fuerza aérea rusa.
Decir que el armamento soviético-ruso-ucraniano es malo, viendo lo que estamos viendo, la destrucción y dureza de la guerra, me parece muy aventurado.


----------



## Rafl Eg (1 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> La UE ruega a China, que por favor, se mantenga al margen de la guerra en Ucrania
> 
> *La UE insta a China en la cumbre a no ayudar a Rusia en la guerra de Ucrania.*
> 11:22 || 01/04/2022



Joder que cinismo. La UE Pide a China que se mantenga al margen en Ucrania, mientras la propia UE se inmiscuye de lleno en Ucrania enviando armas a mansalva entre otras cosas.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Gobierno Ukronazi anuncia que no respetará la convención de Ginebra
> 
> Vamos que seguirán cometiendo crímenes de guerra.
> 
> ...



¿Los podemos llamar ya nazis o esperamos el placet de Ferreras?


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Ellos no sé... pero tú me dijiste que querías nuevas tecnologías antes de pagar los préstamos... por tanto eso supone RIESGO de vividor pidiendo préstamos para... jajajajajaaaaa... con lo cual el riesgo es INASUMIBLE pal banco y hoy no fían,que ya no son tiempos de burbuja...
> 
> En serio... los argentinos tendrían que pagar una barbaridad en intereses para obtener capital para desarrollar ese mercado... y si por un casual Europa les deja de comprar SE LO COMERÍAN CON PATATAS...
> 
> ...



Así empezaron Bezos, Musk, etc., es un salto de fe en uno mismo, pero como dije antes, su mayor riesgo está en los políticos.


----------



## Ahmat Sila (1 Abr 2022)

Pues ya lo sabéis si algún día estáis en guerra, estos psicópatas se lavarán las manos y podrás ser asesinado y torturado en caso de caer prisionero. Así está el mundo hoy viernes.

Los demócratas


----------



## Trajanillo (1 Abr 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Joder que cinismo. La UE Pide a China que se mantenga al margen en Ucrania, mientras la propia UE se inmiscuye de lleno en Ucrania enviando armas a mansalva entre otras cosas.



Pero eso es porque nos pensamos que somos los putos amos del mundo y que hacemos y deshacemos como queremos. Soberbia y cinismos a niveles máximos.


----------



## Cui Bono (1 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los analistas de salón acomodan su discurso a las circunstancias; es el "si no gano, empato", que dirían en mi pueblo.
> 
> Rusia dice que se va a replegar, ellos dicen que es mentira. Al final lo hacen, tal y como prometieron; y esos analistas de sofá, entre cucharada y cucharada de gofitos, afirman que el frente se derrumba, que Ucrania está ganando. Un ejemplo palmario de manipulación, justo delante de todo el mundo. Nunca se equivocan, y tal.



Llevan un mes diciendo que hay un "caldero" en todo el frente ukra oriental, que los van a embolsar y que van a ser aniquilados y resulta que ahora el frente es único, va a retomarse Jerson, no ha caído Jarkov estando al lado de la frontera y Mariupol ha sido la tumba de muchos rusos y ni siquiera ha caído del todo. 

Yo tengo claro quienes HABEIS SIDO los analistos que están echando ahora mismo del bar para que vayan a dormir la mona.


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> Pues ya lo sabéis si algún día estáis en guerra, estos psicópatas se lavarán las manos y podrás ser asesinado y torturado en caso de caer prisionero. Así está el mundo hoy viernes.
> 
> Los demócratas



En la PGM utilizaban gases que producían las muertes más horribles del mundo, incluso que las atómicas, y todo empezó con gas lacrimógeno.


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Cui Bono (1 Abr 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Joder que cinismo. La UE Pide a China que se mantenga al margen en Ucrania, mientras la propia UE se inmiscuye de lleno en Ucrania enviando armas a mansalva entre otras cosas.



Es una amenaza. Si la UE y todo el bloque occidental pasan a una política de repliegue de producción a sus fronteras eso puede cambiar mucho a China en solo dos décadas. Con solo su consumo interno, el poderío económico de China se iría al guano.


----------



## arriqui (1 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Con los drones y la nueva generacion de misiles de alcance corto e intermedio . la aviacion tactica esta muerta y mas con la forma de uso que le dan los yankees
> gastar dinero en ello es una estafa al contribuyente



Hace ya tiempo que nació el último piloto.


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Abr 2022)

_FM de Rusia Sergey #Lavrov: Una nueva realidad está tomando forma: el mundo unipolar está retrocediendo irremediablemente al pasado y está naciendo un mundo #multipolar. 
❗ Nadie en la Tierra será considerado un actor de segunda categoría. Todas las naciones son iguales y soberanas._


----------



## arriondas (1 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Llevan un mes diciendo que hay un "caldero" en todo el frente ukra oriental, que los van a embolsar y que van a ser aniquilados y resulta que ahora el frente es único, va a retomarse Jerson, no ha caído Jarkov estando al lado de la frontera y Mariupol ha sido la tumba de muchos rusos y ni siquiera ha caído del todo.
> 
> Yo tengo claro quienes HABEIS SIDO los analistos que están echando ahora mismo del bar para que vayan a dormir la mona.



Menuda respuesta me das, sois todos iguales.


----------



## paconan (1 Abr 2022)

Dice que hay avances

Lavrov sobre las conversaciones: “Hay un avance, en primer lugar, en términos de reconocer la imposibilidad de que Ucrania sea un país de bloque, la imposibilidad de que Ucrania busque la felicidad en la Alianza del Atlántico Norte, un país no nuclear, sin bloque. estado neutral: esto es lo que ahora se reconoce como una necesidad absoluta.

Así como hemos visto mucha más comprensión de otra realidad, me refiero a la situación con Crimea y Donbass.

Pero con respecto a posibles contactos adicionales, se están resolviendo ahora, se anunciará.

Anteriormente, la parte ucraniana declaró que el problema con Crimea y Donbass no se había resuelto. Quizás este tema sea sometido a referéndum.









Ukraine War [Hot News]


Telegram channel of Ukraine. Current and hot news in 24/7 mode. Without censorship.




t.me




.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (1 Abr 2022)

Vamos a esperar a ver cómo afronta Rusia la guerra en los próximos días.

Pueden estar preparando una operación brutal para desquitarse de la imagen dada hasta el momento.


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (1 Abr 2022)

*Opinión*

A los OTANista decirles que la la "Operación especial" sobre Ucrania se desarrolla normalmente con los imprevistos de cualquier guerra pero sin demasiados sobresalto.
Ahora toca marear la perdiz, movilidad a tope y no saber nunca por donde atacaran los rusos.
-------
Respecto al tema del gas ya deben haber acuerdos bajo mano, los alemanes no son tan estúpidos para quedarse sin industria.
-------
El rublo ya va a la suya junto al yuan y la rupia india.
-------
El tema de los fertilizantes es preocupante debido a los cultivos industriales que se realizan, ¿volveremos a la rotación de cultivos?.
Hubo un iluminado en España que dijo que se utilizaran tierras en barbecho, lastima que cuando una tierra esta en Barbecho es para que recupere el estado fértil ya que los fertilizantes no son la panacea y pueden acabar quemando la tierra a largo plazo.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Proletario Blanco (1 Abr 2022)

Según analistas militares la retirada de tropas rusas se debe a varios motivos:

1. Relevo de tropas, Ya que todas las tropas que habían entrado en territorio Ucraniano llevaban Dos meses de maniobras en pleno invierno durmiendo en camiones y esas tropas estaban ya bajo mínimos y sin moral tanto por agotamiento físico como por las bajas sufridas.

2. Reabastecimiento de víveres y municiones

3. Reorganización de la estrategia militar

4. Una gran reubicación de las tropas en las zonas de ofensiva, centrarse en el Donbass y Establecer una cabeza de puente con Mariupol

T.me/guerraucraniarusia


----------



## Proletario Blanco (1 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Sabes lo que más me impacta de leer a gente como tú...
> 
> LA PROFUNDIDAD DEL ANALISIS...
> 
> Imagino que el abito hace al monje, por tanto: culo, futbolín, barras, el plan... ¿es el que tienes hoy imagino???... jajajajaaaaa



abito?


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Es una amenaza. Si la UE y todo el bloque occidental pasan a una política de repliegue de producción a sus fronteras eso puede cambiar mucho a China en solo dos décadas. Con solo su consumo interno, el poderío económico de China se iría al guano.



China nunca ha probado eso llamado consumo propio, aunque no sé yo como funcionará, cuando los ricos viven de los Bienes construidos en Europa, y los pobres siguen siendo comunistas obligados.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (1 Abr 2022)

Exclusiva | Wali, el francotirador al que daban por muerto por los rusos reaparece en 'Horizonte': "Fui el último en enterarme de mi muerte"

T.me/guerraucraniarusia


----------



## vil. (1 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Así empezaron Bezos, Musk, etc., es un salto de fe en uno mismo, pero como dije antes, su mayor riesgo está en los políticos.



Un camión no se compra con fe, se compra con capital y por vivir en Argentina y respirar allí, ya fuese Musk o Bezos tendrían que pagar un nivel de intereses BASTANTE más altos que si esa fe para comprar el camión se presentase en pongamos Australia, pero como unos bastantes más intereses...

Y no es que Musk fuera más él si hubiese nacido en Australia, pero... para el CAPITAL la CREDIBILIDAD de un nacido en Argentina pues es la que es...


----------



## Rafl Eg (1 Abr 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> A este van a sacar en el Congreso
> 
> Ucrania ha informado a Gran Bretaña que no tiene la intención de cumplir con la Convención de Ginebra sobre el Trato de los Prisioneros de Guerra Rusos – Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior Ruso



Vá a dar un discurso en el congreso un tipo que afirma y promueve no respetar la convención de Ginebra y que al inicio del conflicto soltó de las cárceles a violadores, criminales y pedófilos (que a saber si alguno no estará ya en nuestras fronteras)


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (1 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Es una amenaza. Si la UE y todo el bloque occidental pasan a una política de repliegue de producción a sus fronteras eso puede cambiar mucho a China en solo dos décadas. Con solo su consumo interno, el poderío económico de China se iría al guano.



no tienes dos decadas, tienes dos meses y a China no le pasaria nada porque son 1400 millones mas su area de influencia

esto seria el fin de la globalizacion colonialista europea y nos tendriamos que conformar con lo poco que tenemos y encima on un sistema depredador y canibal que la elite europea se niega a cambiar aunque nos liquide a todos

ademas en 20 años no va a haber en Europa ni siquiera europeos

recuerda a Gadaffi: "Europa sera un continente africano"


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Un camión no se compra con fe, se compra con capital y por vivir en Argentina y respirar allí, ya fuese Musk o Bezos tendrían que pagar un nivel de intereses BASTANTE más altos que si esa fe para comprar el camión se presentase en pongamos Australia, pero como unos bastantes más intereses...
> 
> Y no es que Musk fuera más él si hubiese nacido en Australia, pero... para el CAPITAL la CREDIBILIDAD de un nacido en Argentina pues es la que es...



Ya tienes una opción, compras un vehículo simple pero complicado, lo copias y con el tiempo, lo mejoras. Argenchina gana.


----------



## EGO (1 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> es normal, la batalla se ha empezado en Donbass
> Una vez liquidado el Donbass no quedara mas que hacer limpieza en el resto
> ademas si el enemigo sale de la madriguera, se le puede arrear en toda la jeta



Fantasias.

En el Donbass esta lo mejor del ejercito ucraniano.Si en las zonas mas debiles han aguantado bien,imagina ahora los 60k soldados de donbass con el mejor material, veterania y todo punto defendible convertido en una fortaleza.

La retirada de Kiev ha liberado 15k hombres que ahora iran a Jarkov o hacia el sur para empujar a los rusos hacia Crimea.

Game over.

Si Rusia no mete otros 200k hombres en Ucrania se van a comer el mojon mas grande de su historia belica moderna.


----------



## vil. (1 Abr 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> abito?



Pues depende... no te conozco hostias, sugería... pero no afirmaba, pero si es hábito pues... que no es que yo sea anti nada, que me caen bien todos los gays... por mi si todos fueseis gays cohonudo... en todo caso excusas chaval que no te conozco, sino hubiese afirmado claramente que tus hábitos son los que son y no que quizás lo que vistes es lo que te hace parecer... jajajajajajajaaa


----------



## paconan (1 Abr 2022)

*Peskov dijo que el suministro de gas continuará por el momento incluso sin pagos en rublos.*

La transición al pago en rublos por las exportaciones de gas ruso no significa que, en ausencia de tales pagos, los suministros se detendrán el 1 de abril, dijo Dmitry Peskov, secretario de prensa del presidente de la Federación Rusa.

"Ayer me hicieron muchas preguntas sobre si esto significa que si no hay una confirmación en rublos, el suministro de gas se cortará a partir del 1 de abril. No, no es así. No se deriva del decreto. , debería no se llevará a cabo hoy, sino a fines de la segunda mitad del mes de abril o incluso a principios de mayo. Entonces, de hecho, la corporación (Gazprom) trabajará con sus clientes ", dijo Peskov a los periodistas el viernes. .

Según él, el decreto sobre el nuevo sistema de pagos del gas ruso puede cancelarse si se dan "otras condiciones". “Aquí, en este caso, no hay nada de hormigón armado”, dijo Peskov.

"Pero en las condiciones actuales, los rublos son la opción más preferible y confiable para nosotros", agregó Peskov.

Los periodistas preguntaron si el decreto era retroactivo y si Rusia exigiría rublos por el gas ya entregado a Europa. "No, no tiene efecto retroactivo, por supuesto", respondió Peskov.

El Kremlin no vincula el tema de los contratos de gas con el estudio en Alemania de la nacionalización de las filiales alemanas de Gazprom y Rosneft.

"Estas son historias diferentes", dijo Peskov.



https://www.interfax.ru/russia/832628


----------



## Azrael_II (1 Abr 2022)

He visto hace un rato creo que era la sexta donde un contertulio ha dicho literalmente:

Todo lo que venga de Putin es falso, todo lo que venga de Rusia es falso es lo contrario es la mentalidad del Kremlin y de este psicópata criminal que es Putin...
En fin


----------



## amcxxl (1 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Dice que hay avances
> 
> Lavrov sobre las conversaciones: “Hay un avance, en primer lugar, en términos de reconocer la imposibilidad de que Ucrania sea un país de bloque, la imposibilidad de que Ucrania busque la felicidad en la Alianza del Atlántico Norte, un país no nuclear, sin bloque. estado neutral: esto es lo que ahora se reconoce como una necesidad absoluta.
> 
> ...



los rusos van a estar mareando la perdiz con los ucros lo mismo que los ucros han estado 7 años dando largas al acuerdo de Misnk-2

ya veremos si despues de la guerra queda algo de Ucrania, pero desde luego sera muchisimo mas reducida si es que queda algun tipo de Ucrania


----------



## manodura79 (1 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No sé si será fake ruso, pero parece que han pillado a un comandante ukro en una orgía con travolos.
> 
> _In Odessa, the commander of the defense was caught in an orgy with a transvestite.
> 
> ...



¿Pero eso es ilegal por esas tierras? Porque a ver entonces como defienden los lobbis LGTBIJK el tema de la libertad sexual por parte de los oprimidos ucros.
Recuerdo la campañita de soldados soldados trasvestidos de hace unos días. Pues resulta que son un pelín homofobos a menos que nos estemos perdiendo algo como tema de drogas o prostitución. 

Enviado desde mi RNE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ahmat Sila (1 Abr 2022)

Han bombardeado la zona dónde está Gisbert hace 30 minutos


❗ A las 13:00, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania dispararon 20 cohetes desde Grad en Donetsk.

Reportado por la oficina de representación de la república en la JCCC.


----------



## porconsiguiente (1 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> los rusos can a estar mareando la perdiz con los ucros lo mismo que los ucros han estado 7 años dando largas al acuerdo de Misnk-2
> 
> ya veremos si despues de la guerra queda algo de Ucrania, pero desde luego sera muchisimo mas reducida si es que queda alguna Ucrania



Lo que sí es cierto, es que Ucrania no la va a conocer ni la madre que la parió.


----------



## Mitrofán (1 Abr 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


> ¿Por qué Rusia, a día de hoy, está perdiendo la guerra?
> 
> 
> ¿Cuál será la siguiente fase de la invasión? ¿Qué planes tiene Rusia en Ucrania? Lo explica desde Washington el corresponsal de EL MUNDO Pablo Pardo.
> ...



pero qué mierda es ésta. no pongáis cosas de pago, primos, que semos pobres


----------



## vil. (1 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Ya tienes una opción, compras un vehículo simple pero complicado, lo copias y con el tiempo, lo mejoras. Argenchina gana.



Compras y lo mejoras... CAPITAL... y hombre si quieres conquistar al Tio Sam para que te financie como financió a los chinos en su tiempo, tendrías que tener un clavo en le zapato de Sam en forma de Japón y Alemania que les estuviese follando sus empresas y achichando el mercado a sus finanzas, sino, por mucho que te pongas gorros de cauboi y te pasees con el repesentante del Tio Sam... a ver... y además tú eres Argentina el lugar dónde Tio Sam ya tiene inyectados capitales y... en fin Bonos Brady mediante, ya obtiene de ti todo lo que precisa... así que no les vas a convencer te pongas como te pongas...


----------



## porconsiguiente (1 Abr 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> Han bombardeado la zona dónde está Gisbert hace 30 minutos
> 
> 
> ❗ A las 13:00, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania dispararon 20 cohetes desde Grad en Donetsk.
> ...



Ayer avisaron que su vida estaba en peligro, parece que estaban en lo cierto.


----------



## Trajanillo (1 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> He visto hace un rato creo que era la sexta donde un contertulio ha dicho literalmente:
> 
> Todo lo que venga de Putin es falso, todo lo que venga de Rusia es falso es lo contrario es la mentalidad del Kremlin y de este psicópata criminal que es Putin...
> En fin



Habra sido el gordo ese que tiene una ostia a mano abierta....


----------



## paconan (1 Abr 2022)

*Putin aprobó el esquema de pago para aerolíneas con arrendadores extranjeros en rublos*
Moscú. 1 ° de abril. INTERFAX.RU - El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, aprobó el esquema de acuerdos entre aerolíneas y arrendadores de países "enemigos" en rublos a través de cuentas en bancos rusos, el decreto correspondiente se publicó el viernes en el portal de información legal.

_La noticia se está complementando._



https://www.interfax.ru/russia/832644


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> Han bombardeado la zona dónde está Gisbert hace 30 minutos
> 
> 
> ❗ A las 13:00, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania dispararon 20 cohetes desde Grad en Donetsk.
> ...



Bastante penoso, son cohetes tontos de área que darán a cualquiera menos a esa oficina... mucho odio entre rusos y ucranianos, pero son las dos caras de una misma moneda. Espero que no haya bajas civiles.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (1 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> *Peskov dijo que el suministro de gas continuará por el momento incluso sin pagos en rublos.*
> 
> La transición al pago en rublos por las exportaciones de gas ruso no significa que, en ausencia de tales pagos, los suministros se detendrán el 1 de abril, dijo Dmitry Peskov, secretario de prensa del presidente de la Federación Rusa.
> 
> ...



Estoy seguro que todo esto es parte del plan.

Sólo espero que me lo expliquen como a un niño pequeño. Como a un completo ceporro.

Porque no entiendo nada.


----------



## chemarin (1 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Desde ayer mi voto no lo tienen, este filotanismo me impide volver a votarles. Qué pena, otra oportunidad perdida en la derecha, y en la izquierda tampoco quedan opciones. La inmensa mayoría de los españoles tienen mentalidad de lacayo, ni quieren ni creen en la soberanía, les gusta más que otros decidan por ellos.


----------



## Archimanguina (1 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



es que pensandolo friamente desde un punto de vista occidental civilizado, esto no lo hacen ni los negros del africa...brutal!!


----------



## computer_malfuction (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Abr 2022)

La situación en Ucrania y Donbass por ahora:

Zelensky apartó de las filas a dos generales del SBU por "violar el juramento y traicionar a la patria".
En la LPR, los nacionalistas ucranianos fueron acusados de atacar convoyes humanitarios.
Los militares ucranianos atacaron el depósito de petróleo en Belgorod, según informó el jefe de la región.
Desde la noche, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania continúan atacando Donbass: Donetsk y Gorlovka en la RPD, así como Donetsk en la LPR fueron bombardeados.
El Comité de Investigación de la Federación Rusa acusó a oficiales militares ucranianos de alto rango de genocidio de la población de habla rusa.

#Donbass #Rusia #Ucrania

@riafan_everywhere


----------



## manodura79 (1 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Fantasias.
> 
> En el Donbass esta lo mejor del ejercito ucraniano.Si en las zonas mas debiles han aguantado bien,imagina ahora los 60k soldados de donbass con el mejor material, veterania y todo punto defendible convertido en una fortaleza.
> 
> ...



¿Y esos 15 000 hombres como los mueves? Porque cualquier columna motorizada ahora mismo es un blanco perfecto. 

Enviado desde mi RNE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Abr 2022)

Medvedev sugirió "no suministrar productos rusos y productos agrícolas a nuestros enemigos"

Señaló que Rusia es el mayor productor de grano, junto con India y China. Según él, la seguridad alimentaria de muchos países depende de los suministros de Rusia.

“Suministraremos alimentos y cultivos solo a nuestros amigos (afortunadamente tenemos muchos de ellos y no están en absoluto en Europa ni en América del Norte). Venderemos tanto por rublos como por su moneda nacional en proporciones acordadas”, dijo.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Abr 2022)

Limusinas en Mariupol


----------



## Roedr (1 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Hoy es la mañana de los OTANnistas. Hay que felicitarlos, sin duda el ataque de los helicópteros ucranianos es una proeza y el honor y el coraje hay que respetarlo.
> 
> Si esos pilotos son finalmente capturados o eliminados, espero que reciban el máximo honor por parte de los rusos.
> 
> Ojalá en las guerras se volvieran a respetar unos mínimos códigos de honor hacia el enemigo.



A este paso los rusos terminan perdiendo territorio. El ejército ucra está recibiendo tal cantidad de armas y tiene tal motivación que los rusos cada vez tienen más problemas. 

Las cosas están sucediendo al revés de lo que parecía al principio. La parte militar con un número grotesco de pérdidas, y la parte financiera con mucho éxito defendiéndose de la ruina total y el hambre que persiguen USA/Alemania.


----------



## McNulty (1 Abr 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> ¿Pero eso es ilegal por esas tierras? Porque a ver entonces como defienden los lobbis LGTBIJK el tema de la libertad sexual por parte de los oprimidos ucros.
> Recuerdo la campañita de soldados soldados trasvestidos de hace unos días. Pues resulta que son un pelín homofobos a menos que nos estemos perdiendo algo como tema de drogas o prostitución.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RNE-L21 mediante Tapatalk



Son los mismos militares ukros los que le detienen lol. Por tanto el tema de la libertad sexual debe estar bastante mal visto. Y si hay nazis al mando peor.


----------



## quinciri (1 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Este tío es un peligro para el mundo...



ES que ya sabemos al servicio de quien está ...


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Abr 2022)

*Gazprom envió hoy oficialmente notificaciones a las contrapartes sobre el nuevo procedimiento para pagar el gas en rublos*


----------



## Cui Bono (1 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> no tienes dos decadas, tienes dos meses y a China no le pasaria nada porque son 1400 millones mas su area de influencia
> 
> esto seria el fin de la globalizacion colonialista europea y nos tendriamos que conformar con lo poco que tenemos y encima on un sistema depredador y canibal que la elite europea se niega a cambiar aunque nos liquide a todos
> 
> ...



Si en vez de cambiar de teléfono u ordenador cada dos años lo hacemos cada 10, si en vez de vender el trigo lo convertimos en biofuel, si en vez de.. ¿captas? Siempre se nos ningunea y lo hacen los tipos que se morirían de hambre si nosotros dejáramos de consumir.


----------



## amcxxl (1 Abr 2022)

В Одессе командир теробороны попался на оргии с трансвеститом [21+] (livejournal.com) 

*En Odessa, el comandante de la defensa fue atrapado en una orgía con un travesti *

El comandante de la Terodefense de Odessa, el coronel de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Andrei Kislovsky, fue atrapado durante los placeres carnales en compañía de un travesti en un burdel subterráneo en el Hotel Nemo, que le pertenece. Además, el hotel cuenta con un delfinario, donde acuden familias con niños.

También se informa que Kislovsky tiene un negocio de turismo en el territorio de la península de Crimea, y recibió el rango de coronel de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania durante un breve servicio como comisario militar adjunto del distrito de Primorsky de Odessa.


----------



## visaman (1 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Por cierto, la medida desesperada Usana de liberar un millón de barriles de petróleo cada día...o es falsa, o no tiene ningún efecto, porque el petróleo está subiendo un 1% nuevamente



al final te van a joder y la vas a tener que pagara 75 céntimos de euro el litro


----------



## Remequilox (1 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> El tema de los fertilizantes es preocupante debido a los cultivos industriales que se realizan, ¿volveremos a la rotación de cultivos?.
> Hubo un iluminado en España que dijo que se utilizaran tierras en barbecho, lastima que cuando una tierra esta en Barbecho es para que recupere el estado fértil ya que los fertilizantes no son la panacea y pueden acabar quemando la tierra a largo plazo.



Europa no se que hará.
USA lo tiene claro, lo primero (_business_) es lo primero (_business_).








EE.UU. da luz verde a los fertilizantes rusos: cómo las sanciones afectaron a las exportaciones agrícolas


Si bien la importación de productos agrícolas no llegó a estar directamente prohibida como tal por la imposición de sanciones, sí lo estuvieron las transacciones financieras con personas y entidades rusas relacionadas con esa esfera.




actualidad.rt.com





Justificación, la lucha contra la pandemia Covid y otra cosas humanitarias y tal.


----------



## amcxxl (1 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Si en vez de cambiar de teléfono u ordenador cada dos años lo hacemos cada 10, si en vez de vender el trigo lo convertimos en biofuel, si en vez de.. ¿captas? Siempre se nos ningunea y lo hacen los tipos que se morirían de hambre si nosotros dejáramos de consumir.



si conviertes el trigo el girasol, etc.. en combustible los ricos podran seguir yendo en coche, pero los pobres se moriran de hambre, es asi de simple


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Abr 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>


----------



## Lma0Zedong (1 Abr 2022)

DERROICIÓN TOTAL DE LA PROPAGANDA BARATA DEL KREMLIN, que afirmaban haber destruido la fuerza aérea ucraniana, y horas después le dan un POLLAZO en su propio territorio con 2 helicópteros:






BRVTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL


----------



## EGO (1 Abr 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> ¿Y esos 15 000 hombres como los mueves? Porque cualquier columna motorizada ahora mismo es un blanco perfecto.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RNE-L21 mediante Tapatalk



Ya se movilizaron ayer.

Rusia esta anulada en el espacio aereo o no quieren arriesgar aviones por la amenaza de baterias anti aereas operadas por anglos.Por eso usan misiles balisticos desde barcos en vez de bombardeos de precision con aviones.


----------



## bigmaller (1 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> si conviertes el trigo el girasol, etc.. en combustible los ricos podran seguir yendo en coche, pero los pobres se moriran de hambre, es asi de simple



Así será. Lo divertido va a ser como nos lo vendan


----------



## cryfar74 (1 Abr 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Tienes enlace a la noticia original?



Bueno la informacion la saque de aqui...

"Азов" и ВСУ контролируют 10% территории Мариуполя. Вскрылись подробности по сбитым вчера вертолетам ВСУ (20 видео, 2022) смотреть онлайн в хорошем качестве


----------



## manodura79 (1 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Son los mismos militares ukros los que le detienen lol. Por tanto el tema de la libertad sexual debe estar bastante mal visto. Y si hay nazis al mando peor.



Ya te digo. Una más en la frente para la tolerante Europa. 

Enviado desde mi RNE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mazuste (1 Abr 2022)

Medvedev: ¡¡¡Rusia suministrará alimentos sólo a los países amigos !!!

Tengan en cuenta, para hoy, que es el día de los inocentes en Europa.


----------



## amcxxl (1 Abr 2022)

Не так страшен чёрт как его малюют.: peremogi — LiveJournal

MOSCÚ, 1 de abril. /TASS/. *Google pagó al canal de televisión Tsargrad una multa por un monto de mil millones de rublos*, por no ejecutar una decisión judicial para restaurar una cuenta en el alojamiento de videos de YouTube . Así lo informó el viernes en el servicio de prensa del canal de televisión.

"Tsargrad" recibió de Google los primeros mil millones de rublos de una sanción por incumplimiento de una decisión judicial de restaurar la cuenta del canal en YouTube. Los mil millones incautados hoy por Tsargrad se utilizarán para apoyar la operación militar especial de Rusia para desnazificar y desmilitarizar Ucrania", dijo la compañía en un comunicado.

Anteriormente, el Noveno Tribunal de Apelación de Arbitraje confirmó las conclusiones del Tribunal de Arbitraje de Moscú sobre la ilegalidad de las acciones de las empresas del grupo Google para desactivar la cuenta y el canal de YouTube de NAO Tsargrad. Como señalaron los representantes de Tsargrad, los actos judiciales en el caso fueron los primeros en los que los tribunales de arbitraje rusos reconocieron su competencia exclusiva en disputas que involucran a una persona bajo sanciones de EE. Tribunales americanos e ingleses.

Consideración del caso
El caso fue considerado durante unos 15 meses. El 28 de julio de 2020, Google, propietario del alojamiento de videos de YouTube, bloqueó el canal Tsargrad-TV sin previo aviso, violando así sus propias reglas de usuario. Más tarde, Google explicó el incidente por el hecho de que el fundador del canal, el empresario y político ruso Konstantin Malofeev, está bajo sanciones estadounidenses.

"Tsargrad" presentó una demanda contra Google. Gracias a las enmiendas realizadas a la Constitución rusa, una de las cuales se refiere a la primacía de la legislación rusa sobre la legislación extranjera, el tribunal falló a favor del canal de televisión.


----------



## moncton (1 Abr 2022)

Lo mismo decian lo brexiteers cuando les comentaban el riesgo de complicar el comercio con la UE, que si venderian a otros paises y tal...

el caso es que si podian hacerlo, por que no lo hicieron? Porque no es tan facil, vendes mas a clientes que estan a 100 km que a los que estan a 10.000 sobre todo si los que estan a 100Km son los mas ricos del planeta

un año desde que se acabo el periodo de transicion y ha caido el comercio en UK un 15%


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (1 Abr 2022)

Tezanos se muere de envidia


----------



## Michael_Knight (1 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Curling "eastern Europe style".


----------



## vil. (1 Abr 2022)

Eso ya te lo digo yo... y vamos si es así... HABRÍAN de tener todas esas naciones una IMPRESORA como la nuestra para pagos... hostia ya te digo... jajajajajaaajjaaa


----------



## visaman (1 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Los americanos quieren mambo, no se, pero la impresión que dan es que la quieren liar a nivel mundial a la chita callando como si la culpa la tuvieran otros.



el objetivo de guerra hoy por hoy es china


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Abr 2022)

el imperio pederasta debe dar paso a una docena de republicas; multipolaridad



Billy Ray dijo:


> _FM de Rusia Sergey #Lavrov: Una nueva realidad está tomando forma: el mundo unipolar está retrocediendo irremediablemente al pasado y está naciendo un mundo #multipolar.
> ❗ Nadie en la Tierra será considerado un actor de segunda categoría. Todas las naciones son iguales y soberanas._


----------



## amcxxl (1 Abr 2022)

*De la historia de las victorias.*


El *19 de abril de 1945*, el periódico ucraniano "Trident" deseó con confianza la victoria de su amado Hitler. Eso es todo lo que necesita saber sobre las posibles victorias del gobierno ucraniano ahora.


----------



## Mitrofán (1 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ojo.
> 
> Video del comandante ukronazi en su orgia con un travesti en Odesa.
> 
> Otros nazis entran y lo arrestan.



se sabe por qué lo arrestan?


----------



## manodura79 (1 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Ya se movilizaron ayer.
> 
> Rusia esta anulada en el espacio aereo o no quieren arriesgar aviones por la amenaza de baterias anti aereas operadas por anglos.Por eso usan misiles balisticos desde barcos en vez de bombardeos de precision con aviones.



¿Ayer movilizaron quince mil hombres? Vale. 

Enviado desde mi RNE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## poppom (1 Abr 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> Han bombardeado la zona dónde está Gisbert hace 30 minutos
> 
> 
> ❗ A las 13:00, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania dispararon 20 cohetes desde Grad en Donetsk.
> ...



La va a palmar por huelebragas de la de los ojos de loca
Follarse una rusa es algo que hay que hacer en la vida pero si no se puede hacer por medios naturales es más barato 50€ que irse a zona bélica


----------



## paconan (1 Abr 2022)

*El italiano Draghi discutió la idea del oleoducto Italia-España con Sánchez*


El primer ministro italiano, Mario Draghi, dijo que había discutido la idea de construir un gasoducto a España con su homólogo español como parte de los planes para alejar a Europa del gas ruso.

“Existe la idea del gasoducto Italia-España, que discutimos con (el primer ministro Pedro) Sánchez en Roma y también en el Consejo Europeo”, dijo Draghi el jueves.

España tiene la mayor capacidad de regasificación de Europa, pero transportar el gas a Europa a través de los Pirineos ha sido un problema debido a los cuellos de botella.

Europa, que obtiene alrededor del 40% de los suministros de gas de Rusia, ha estado luchando para encontrar alternativas y diversificar su combinación de suministro luego de la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Moscú.

“Los países del sur del Mediterráneo de Europa ahora se están dando cuenta de que pueden ser centros muy importantes para el gas hoy, pero también, y sobre todo, para el hidrógeno del mañana”, dijo Draghi en una conferencia de prensa.

El jueves, el transportador de gas español Enagas dijo que estaba sopesando opciones con Madrid y operadores en países vecinos para reforzar las interconexiones de España para transportar gas e hidrógeno.

Draghi dijo que si bien la sustitución del 30-40% de los suministros rusos podría hacerse de inmediato, sería mucho más difícil reemplazar el resto.

Italia, que tiene conexiones de gasoductos a Argelia, Libia y Azerbaiyán, está dispuesta a aumentar las importaciones de GNL para reducir su dependencia de Rusia.

“Hay otra hipótesis, el gasoducto EastMed… La Comisión de la UE está estudiando la viabilidad del gasoducto”, dijo Draghi.

El grupo de energía controlado por el estado Eni ha dicho en el pasado que los proyectos de gas en países del este del Mediterráneo como Egipto, Chipre e Israel podrían ser clave para ayudar a Europa a diversificarse.









Italy's Draghi discussed idea of Italy-Spain pipeline with Sanchez


<div> <p><span class="caps">ROME</span> – Italian Prime Minister




www.euronews.com


----------



## EGO (1 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> el objetivo de guerra hoy por hoy es china



El objetivo ahora es desmembrar Rusia y mas adelante EEUU o China.Ya acabaron con los imperios europeos en su momento.

El unico plan aqui es el de la mafia jazarita,que para instaurar su NWO requiere que no exista ningun imperio fuerte que les pueda dar problemas.

Un solo gobierno,una sola moneda y la mayoria de la poblacion mundial liquidada.


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> DERROICIÓN TOTAL DE LA PROPAGANDA BARATA DEL KREMLIN, que afirmaban haber destruido la fuerza aérea ucraniana, y horas después le dan un POLLAZO en su propio territorio con 2 helicópteros:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Curioso, hacen mucho ruido, si lo unes a la visión térmica y las hondas sonoras adaptadas al aire, se podría hacer un sistema antiaéreo de cojones sin radar, y si le pones un radar haciendo apagados encendidos tipo parpadeo, sería perfecto.


----------



## arriondas (1 Abr 2022)

He aquí el efecto de las sanciones: los rusos haciendo piña en torno a sus gobernantes. Si alguien piensa que impedir que sus deportistas puedan participar en las competiciones internacionales o cerrar el espacio aéreo europeo a sus vuelos van a provocar que se vuelvan en contra del Kremlin, que presionen para que se detengan... no sabe nada de motivaciones humanas.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (1 Abr 2022)

Acabo de venir de comprar una barra de pan de la panadería: 90 céntimos


----------



## HP LOVECRAFT (1 Abr 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Es un ataque de la OTAN en territorio ruso, esto va a escalar próximamente.








¿Fuente por favor?.


----------



## Marchamaliano (1 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Se descojonan de nosotros.


----------



## apocalippsis (1 Abr 2022)

24 horas o ya es seguro que no queda ni uno,

*Ramzan Kadyrov presentó un ultimátum a los militantes en Mariupol*
Hoy, 12:30
51






El jefe de Chechenia se dirigió a los militantes en Mariupol.


Sé que quieres rendirte, tengo tus negociaciones, conversaciones. No puedes decidir a quién rendirte, quién te dejará, quién no te golpeará, quién te humillará. Te doy mi palabra, si depones las armas , sales tú mismo, entonces no te tocaremos... Estoy seguro de que si tomas el camino correcto, como lo hemos hecho en la República de Chechenia, el presidente puede declarar un amnistía, y pueden caer bajo amnistía ... Mañana tienen un día, y pasado mañana los destruiremos a todos
Kadyrov dijo en un mensaje de video publicado en su propio canal de Telegram.

La postura dura de Ramzan Kadyrov se explica, en particular, por el hecho de que el día anterior se enteró de la muerte de militares chechenos cercanos a él en el territorio de Ucrania.

Anteriormente, Kadyrov dijo que Mariupol fue liberada de los nacionalistas en más del 90%. Los últimos focos de resistencia permanecieron en el área de la planta metalúrgica de Azovstal preparada de antemano para la defensa. Según el representante de la RPD, Eduard Basurov, los nacionalistas sobrevivientes dejaron de ser combatientes, convirtiéndose en aquellos que cometieron crímenes de guerra contra los habitantes de Mariupol.

La resistencia por parte de los defensores es desesperada. Los resultados de la interceptación de radio indican que muchos militantes están desmoralizados y están negociando entre ellos la posibilidad de rendirse a las tropas rusas.

El día anterior, la parte rusa anunció oficialmente que un corredor humanitario de Mariupol a Zaporozhye se abrirá hoy a partir de las 10:00 hora de Moscú. Así lo anunció el jefe del Centro Nacional para el Control de la Defensa, el coronel general Mikhail Mizintsev. Esta decisión se tomó a pedido del presidente francés Emmanuel Macron y el canciller alemán Olaf Scholz al presidente ruso Vladimir Putin.



https://topwar.ru/194295-ramzan-kadyrov-predjavil-ultimatum-boevikam-v-mariupole.html


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (1 Abr 2022)

*Putin usa el hambre como arma*
*Los rusos quieren paralizar la agricultura ucraniana: se avecina una crisis mundial*








Ukraine-Krieg: So bombt Putin den Hunger in der Welt herbei


Perfider Plan von Kreml-Despot Wladimir Putin (69): Russische Soldaten griffen in den vergangenen Tagen vermehrt Öl-Depots in der Ukraine an. Raketen fielen auf Treibstofflager in Lemberg, Chmelnitzki, Dnipro. Lesen Sie mit BILDplus, was hinter Putins Plan steckt und warum dieser gefährlich...




www.bild.de


----------



## cryfar74 (1 Abr 2022)

Según entiendo yo, antes Alemania recibía ingresaba Euros en la cuenta de Gazprombank y recibía el gas. Era entonces que cuando Gazprombank iba a retirar esos fondos de su cuenta, resultaba que éstos estaba retenidos fruto de las sanciones. A efectos prácticos Rusia regalaba el gas.

Lo que Rusia propone ahora, el es mismo sistema pero usando 2 cuentas. De tal modo que cuando Gazprombank retire esos fondos, estos deberán estar libres, pues con ellos Gazprombank deberá comprar rublos en Moscu. Si Gazprombank no puede retirar esos fondos no podra hacerse el pago y se cortara el gas.

Esos rublos cambiados no es dinero en efectivo, sino bonos convertibles en Rublos. Una vez el banco tenga los rublos los vuelve a ingresar en una segunda cuenta. Y es en esta segunda cuenta, solo de rublos, donde Alemania hace al pago real de la transacción..

Entonces queda que de nuevo Gazprombank recibe el pago en su cuenta, y si entonces las sanciones deciden actuar y retener ese dinero, al ser bonos de deuda Rusa lo que le estan haciendo es un favor al gobierno Ruso pues éste no tendra que pagar intereses.

Francamente si esto es asi, es incluso mejor de lo que esperaba.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (1 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Ya se movilizaron ayer.
> 
> Rusia esta anulada en el espacio aereo o no quieren arriesgar aviones por la amenaza de baterias anti aereas operadas por anglos.Por eso usan misiles balisticos desde barcos en vez de bombardeos de precision con aviones.




Tampoco tienen apenas municiones de largo alcance para avión las cuales se disparan desde muy lejos, tienen que acercarse mucho al blanco y eso les expone a los manpads y la artillería antiaérea. La artillería de precisión de los ucras los están cazando de manera inmisericorde a los ruskis, hay decenas de vídeos, los proyectiles de 120 mm caen directamente sobre los vehículos destruyéndolos o en el mejor de los casos inutilizándolos, prácticamente meterse en uno de esos vehículos es un suicidio.

Por otro lado los BMP, s, BTR´s y LB-MT´s son prácticamente tumbas sobre ruedas/orugas cuando son expuestos a la artillería de precisión, ATGM´s o IED´s, cuando no a los drones Bayratkar TB-2


----------



## bigmaller (1 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> DERROICIÓN TOTAL DE LA PROPAGANDA BARATA DEL KREMLIN, que afirmaban haber destruido la fuerza aérea ucraniana, y horas después le dan un POLLAZO en su propio territorio con 2 helicópteros:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los ukranianos, como buenos eslavos, tienen los cojones que a occidente le faltan. 


Lástima que sean usados.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (1 Abr 2022)

Ojo al dato. Falsa bandera, la OTAN?...quién ha sido?

*El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania asegura no tener información sobre quién llevó a cabo el ataque de Belgorod


*
El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania, Dmytro Kuleba, ha asegurado este viernes que no puede confirmar ni negar la supuesta participación de Ucrania en un ataque a un depósito de combustible en la ciudad rusa de Belgorod porque no está al tanto de toda la información militar. En respuesta a una pregunta sobre el ataque en una sesión informativa en Polonia, Kuleba ha explicado: "No puedo confirmar ni rechazar la afirmación de que Ucrania está involucrada en esto simplemente porque no poseo toda la información militar". También ha dicho que Ucrania está esperando la respuesta formal de Rusia a las propuestas de Kiev presentadas en las conversaciones de paz en Turquía y que las potencias extranjeras no están presionando a Ucrania para que se comprometa en las negociaciones.


----------



## visaman (1 Abr 2022)

Gofiomannnnnnnnnnnnnnn el terror de las papas arrugas con mojo


----------



## poppom (1 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> В Одессе командир теробороны попался на оргии с трансвеститом [21+] (livejournal.com)
> 
> *En Odessa, el comandante de la defensa fue atrapado en una orgía con un travesti *
> 
> ...



vaya cola gasta el amigo


----------



## Marco Porcio (1 Abr 2022)

Podría ser lo de los helicópteros de belgorod un autoataque de rusia?


----------



## cryfar74 (1 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> He visto hace un rato creo que era la sexta donde un contertulio ha dicho literalmente:
> 
> Todo lo que venga de Putin es falso, todo lo que venga de Rusia es falso es lo contrario es la mentalidad del Kremlin y de este psicópata criminal que es Putin...
> En fin



Lamentablemente ese pensamiento es muy común. Tal es el lavado de cerebro de la sociedad que aun si se presentan pruebas contrarias al discurso oficial nadie las creerá.


----------



## rejon (1 Abr 2022)

*Ucrania destruye 100 objetivos rusos con drones pagados con micromecenazgo.*
La Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas han logrado destruir unos 100 objetivos rusos con drones pagados con micromecenazgo, que es una fórmula que está usando *Kiev* para poder superar las restricciones que tiene para adquirir cierto tipo de tecnología.

De acuerdo con una información de Infodefensa recogida por Servimedia, estos drones ucranianos están encuadrados en una unidad especializada llamada Aerorozvidka. La división se creó en 2014 tras la anexión rusa de* Crimea*. Sus sistemas tienen avanzadas cámaras termográficas y han logrado destruir ya, según los vídeos y fotos publicados, alrededor de un centenar de objetivos clave.

Este grupo está formado por 30 especialistas, entre miembros de las fuerzas especiales ucranianas y pilotos de drones. Aerorozvidka se financia mediante un sistema de micromecenazgo y adquiere muchos de sus sistemas a través de contactos personales, de modo que trata de conseguir la mejor tecnología eludiendo los controles de exportación que impiden la llegada a Ucrania de este tipo de productos.


----------



## poppom (1 Abr 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Tampoco tienen apenas municiones de largo alcance para avión las cuales se disparan desde muy lejos, tienen que acercarse mucho al blanco y eso les expone a los manpads y la artillería antiaérea cuando no por los drones Bayratkar TB-2. La artillería de precisión de los ucras los están cazando de manera inmisericorde a los ruskis, hay decenas de vídeos, los proyectiles de 120 mm caen directamente sobre los vehículos destruyéndolos o en el mejor de los casos inutilizándolos, prácticamente meterse en uno de esos vehículos es un suicidio.
> 
> Por otro lado los BMP, s, BTR´s y LB-MT´s son prácticamente tumbas sobre ruedas/orugas cuando son expuestos a la artillería de precisión, ATGM´s o IED´s.



das asco al ignore


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (1 Abr 2022)

Hasta la cocina


----------



## Michael_Knight (1 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> 24 horas o ya es seguro que no queda ni uno,
> 
> *Ramzan Kadyrov presentó un ultimátum a los militantes en Mariupol*
> Hoy, 12:30
> ...



¿Otro ultimatum? Joder, pensaba que ya habían "liberado" Mariupol hace diez días por lo menos.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (1 Abr 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Podría ser lo de los helicópteros de belgorod un autoataque de rusia?



Seguro. Cuando veamos el plan en toda su complejidad, vamos a flipar.


----------



## visaman (1 Abr 2022)

entramos en fase dos de la guerra la semana que viene


----------



## rejon (1 Abr 2022)

Muchos movimientos extraños por parte de Rusia, menos mal que ya nadie se fia de nada que puedan decir los rusos, por otro lado hoy prosigue la guerra de los 3 días del hijoPutin (alias "operación militar especial").


----------



## Adolfo Fuerte (1 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Muchos movimientos extraños por parte de Rusia, menos mal que ya nadie se fia de nada que puedan decir los rusos, por otro lado hoy prosigue la guerra de los 3 días del hijoPutin (alias "operación militar especial").



Da la sensación de que van como "pollo sin cabeza" ahora mismo, en los inicios si que se veía claro hacia donde iban o que trataban de hacer, ahora mismo parece un "sálvese quien pueda".


----------



## visaman (1 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Desde ayer mi voto no lo tienen, este filotanismo me impide volver a votarles. Qué pena, otra oportunidad perdida en la derecha, y en la izquierda tampoco quedan opciones. La inmensa mayoría de los españoles tienen mentalidad de lacayo, ni quieren ni creen en la soberanía, les gusta más que otros decidan por ellos.



Vota Calopez que banea a los malotes


----------



## Fmercury1980 (1 Abr 2022)

*Dos noticias desde la retaguardia rusa en el Sur:*
*
-En el día de hoy, 1 de Abril, el ruso deviene lengua de instrucción en las instituciones educativas de Melitópol, Berdiansk y Energodar.
*
*-Se reestablece la conexión a Internet en estas zonas, a partir de servidores en Crimea.*


----------



## Ardilla Roja (1 Abr 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Es un ataque de la OTAN en territorio ruso, esto va a escalar próximamente.



Es que los hijos de puta quieren una guerra mundial, la desesperación que muestran nos indica que o se anexiónan Rusia o desaparece el imperio anglo-sionista-otánico. Aquí ya se ve que esto va a ser muy gordo. Soy atea pero estoy rezando para que ganen los rusos y comience el nuevo orden multipolar cuanto antes.


----------



## Argentium (1 Abr 2022)

Intoxicación informativa, ni si, ni ni, ni todo lo contrario

*Rusia no cortará el suministro de gas a Europa a partir del viernes, dice el Kremlin.*
11:56 || 01/04/2022


----------



## cryfar74 (1 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Ojo al dato. Falsa bandera, la OTAN?...quién ha sido?
> 
> *El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania asegura no tener información sobre quién llevó a cabo el ataque de Belgorod*
> 
> ...




A ver, si quieres hacer daño...lo mejor es decir eso, que ellos no han sido, para involucrar a al OTAN,


----------



## rejon (1 Abr 2022)

Si de perder territorio hablamos no hay quien haya perdido más que Rusia. Solo en los 90 perdieron 15 paises. 

¿Por qué será que todo el mundo se quiere ir y nadie quedar? ¿Por qué todo el mundo saltaba el muro hacia el mismo lado?.


----------



## vettonio (1 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> No me lo creo....



(...) Ahora mismo, el Duque de Alba, acompañado de un grupo de veteranos aceros en descamisadas, acaban de entrar por una puerta en la que reza: Kiev, 2022.


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Intoxicación informativa, ni si, ni ni, ni todo lo contrario
> 
> *Rusia no cortará el suministro de gas a Europa a partir del viernes, dice el Kremlin.*
> 11:56 || 01/04/2022



Al final mandan armas químicas, y palma media Europa.


----------



## visaman (1 Abr 2022)

HP LOVECRAFT dijo:


> ¿Fuente por favor?.



bimbo creo


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Ardilla Roja (1 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Ojo al dato. Falsa bandera, la OTAN?...quién ha sido?
> 
> *El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania asegura no tener información sobre quién llevó a cabo el ataque de Belgorod*
> 
> ...



La OTAN, para que pensemos que ha sido Ucrania pero para que los mass-mierda otánicos digan que es una falsa bandera rusa. ¿somos nuevos?


----------



## Mellizio (1 Abr 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> En realidad los rusos no están salvando al mundo, están salvando a los prorusos de Ucrania de no morir en el genocidio que tenían montado en el sur del país. Contra el mundo entero no pueden luchar, ni contra la mayoría de TV tampoco. Mucho cerdo comprado



Rusia ha invadido y está destruyendo un pais de 44 Millones habitantes mientras Rusia hace vida normal.


El ataque de los ukranianos viene precedido por la invasion y apropiación de crimea, e intento del Donbas . Estos no permitieron que le quitasen la soberanía.
No tiene justificación lo de rusia. Que alguien les diga que son RUSIA y no URSS , no lo han entendido?


----------



## rejon (1 Abr 2022)

Un ataque de Ucrania incendia un depósito en Rusia. 

Ahora van a probar los rusos de su medicina.


----------



## Marchamaliano (1 Abr 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> *Dos noticias desde la retaguardia rusa en el Sur:*
> 
> *-En el día de hoy, 1 de Abril, el ruso deviene lengua de instrucción en las instituciones educativas de Melitópol, Berdiansk y Energodar.*
> 
> *-Se reestablece la conexión a Internet en estas zonas, a partir de servidores en Crimea.*



Joder igualito que aqui, pones un colegio medio y parace uno de Rabat. Somos superiores a los rusos, está claro.


----------



## paconan (1 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> bimbo creo


----------



## Marchamaliano (1 Abr 2022)

Mellizio dijo:


> Rusia ha invadido y está destruyendo un pais de 44 Millones habitantes mientras Rusia hace vida normal.
> 
> 
> El ataque de los ukranianos viene precedido por la invasion y apropiación de crimea, e intento del Donbas . Estos no permitieron que le quitasen la soberanía.
> No tiene justificación lo de rusia. Que alguien les diga que son RUSIA y no URSS , no lo han entendido?



Maidan 2014. Golpe de Estado. Referendúm de Independencia. Genocidio contra rusos en el este. Ya estoy hasta la polla de los otanitos con las gafas que les sale de la polla de sus samos. Idiotas.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (1 Abr 2022)

Mellizio dijo:


> Rusia ha invadido y está destruyendo un pais de 44 Millones habitantes mientras Rusia hace vida normal.
> 
> 
> El ataque de los ukranianos viene precedido por la invasion y apropiación de crimea, e intento del Donbas . Estos no permitieron que le quitasen la soberanía.
> No tiene justificación lo de rusia. Que alguien les diga que son RUSIA y no URSS , no lo han entendido?



Viene precedido por el Maidanazo de 2014, la persecución y prohibición de los prorrusos, el intento de ingresar en la OTAN...


----------



## Marchamaliano (1 Abr 2022)

Ardilla Roja dijo:


> La OTAN, para que pensemos que ha sido Ucrania pero para que los mass-mierda otánicos digan que es una falsa bandera rusa. ¿somos nuevos?



Ha sido Ucrania con apoyo de la OTAN. Eso no es novedad. Además es una guerra, los golpes van en ambos bandos.


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


>



Se les olvidó "y engaña a un anciano".


----------



## cryfar74 (1 Abr 2022)

Meet the New, Resource-Based Global Reserve Currency | The Vineyard of the Saker

*Conozca la nueva moneda de reserva global basada en recursos*


_Se está formando una nueva realidad:

el mundo unipolar se está convirtiendo irrevocablemente en una cosa del pasado,

uno multipolar está tomando forma._

—

*Por Pepe Escobar, publicado con el permiso del autor y ampliamente publicado*

Era algo digno de contemplar. Dmitri Medvedev, ex presidente ruso, atlantista impenitente, actual vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, decidió desconectarse por completo en un arrebato que coincidió con el giro estelar del combate del Sr. Khinzal que provocó una conmoción y un asombro palpables en toda la OTAN.

Medvedev dijo que las sanciones occidentales "infernales" no solo no han logrado paralizar a Rusia, sino que están "regresando a Occidente como un boomerang". La confianza en las monedas de reserva se está "desvaneciendo como la niebla de la mañana", y abandonar el dólar estadounidense y el euro ya no es poco realista: "Se acerca la era de las monedas regionales".

Después de todo, agregó, “lo quieran o no, tendrán que negociar un nuevo orden financiero (…) Y la voz decisiva será entonces con aquellos países que tienen una economía fuerte y avanzada, finanzas públicas sanas”. y un sistema monetario confiable”.

Medvedev transmitió su sucinto análisis incluso antes del Día D, como en la fecha límite establecida este jueves por el presidente Putin después de la cual los pagos por gas ruso por parte de "naciones hostiles" solo se aceptarán en rublos.

El G7, como era de esperar, había adoptado una pose (colectiva): no pagaremos. “Nosotros” significa los 4 que no son grandes importadores de gas ruso. “Nosotros”, además, significa el Imperio de las Mentiras dictando las reglas. En cuanto a los 3 que estarán en una situación desesperada, no solo son importantes importadores, sino que también son perdedores de la Segunda Guerra Mundial: Alemania, Italia y Japón, todavía territorios ocupados de facto. La historia tiene la costumbre de jugar trucos pervertidos.

La negación no duró mucho. Alemania fue la primera en quebrarse, incluso antes de que los industriales del Ruhr a Baviera organizaran una revuelta masiva. Scholz, el insignificante canciller, llamó a Putin, quien tuvo que explicar lo obvio: los pagos se están convirtiendo en rublos porque la UE congeló las reservas de divisas de Rusia, en una crasa violación del derecho internacional.

Con paciencia taoísta, Putin también expresó su esperanza de que esto no represente un deterioro en los términos del contrato para los importadores europeos. Los expertos rusos y alemanes deberían sentarse juntos y discutir los nuevos términos.

Moscú está trabajando en un conjunto de documentos que definen el nuevo acuerdo. Esencialmente, eso explica sin rublos, sin gasolina. Los contratos se vuelven nulos y sin efecto una vez que violas la confianza. EE. UU. y la UE rompieron acuerdos legalmente vinculantes con sanciones unilaterales y, además, confiscaron las reservas de divisas de una nación del G20, nuclear.

Las sanciones unilaterales hicieron que los dólares y los euros no tuvieran ningún valor para Rusia. Los ataques de histeria no son suficientes: esto se resolverá, pero bajo los términos de Rusia. Período. El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores ya había advertido que la negativa a pagar el gas en rublos conduciría a una grave crisis global de impagos y quiebras en serie a nivel mundial, una reacción en cadena infernal de transacciones bloqueadas, congelamiento de activos colaterales y cierres de líneas de crédito.

Lo que sucederá a continuación es parcialmente predecible. Las empresas de la UE recibirán el nuevo conjunto de normas. Tendrán tiempo para examinar los documentos y tomar una decisión. Aquellos que digan “no” quedarán automáticamente excluidos de recibir envíos directos de gas ruso, incluidas todas las consecuencias político-económicas.

Habrá algún compromiso, por supuesto. Por ejemplo, bastantes naciones de la UE aceptarán usar rublos y aumentar sus adquisiciones de gas para poder revender el excedente a sus vecinos y obtener ganancias. Y algunos también pueden decidir comprar gas sobre la marcha en los intercambios de energía.

Así que Rusia no está imponiendo un ultimátum a nadie. Todo llevará tiempo, un proceso continuo. Con algo de acción lateral también. La Duma está contemplando la extensión del pago en rublos a otros productos esenciales, como petróleo, metales, madera, trigo. Dependerá de la voracidad colectiva de los chihuahuas de la UE. Todo el mundo sabe que su histeria continua puede traducirse en una ruptura colosal de las cadenas de suministro en todo Occidente.

*Adiós oligarcas*

Si bien las clases dominantes atlantistas se han vuelto totalmente locas, pero aún siguen enfocadas en luchar hasta el último europeo para extraer cualquier riqueza palpable restante de la UE, Rusia está jugando con calma. De hecho, Moscú ha sido bastante indulgente, blandiendo el espectro de no tener gas en primavera en lugar de en invierno.

El Banco Central de Rusia nacionalizó los ingresos en divisas de todos los principales exportadores. No hubo incumplimiento. El rublo sigue subiendo, y ahora ha vuelto aproximadamente al mismo nivel que tenía antes de la Operación Z. Rusia sigue siendo autosuficiente en cuanto a alimentos. La histeria estadounidense sobre la Rusia “aislada” es risible. Todos los actores que importan en Eurasia, sin mencionar los otros 4 BRICS y prácticamente todo el Sur Global, no demonizaron ni sancionaron a Rusia.

Como bono adicional, posiblemente el último oligarca capaz de influir en Moscú, Anatoly Chubais, se haya ido. Llámalo otro trascendental engaño histórico: la histeria sancionadora occidental desmembró de facto a la oligarquía rusa, el proyecto favorito de Putin desde 2000. Lo que eso implica es el fortalecimiento del estado ruso y la consolidación de la sociedad rusa.

Todavía no tenemos todos los hechos, pero se puede argumentar que, después de años de evaluación cuidadosa, Putin optó por ir a por todas y romper la espalda de Occidente, usando esa trifecta (blitzkrieg inminente en Donbass; laboratorios de armas biológicas de EE. UU.; Ucrania trabajando sobre las armas nucleares) como casus belli.

El congelamiento de las reservas de divisas tenía que haber sido pronosticado, sobre todo porque el Banco Central Ruso había estado aumentando sus reservas de bonos del Tesoro estadounidense desde noviembre del año pasado. Luego existe la posibilidad seria de que Moscú pueda acceder a reservas extranjeras "secretas" en el extranjero, una matriz compleja construida con la ayuda interna de China.

El cambio repentino de dólares/euros a rublos fue un judo geoeconómico de nivel olímpico. Putin incitó al Occidente colectivo a desatar su demente ataque sancionador de histeria, y lo volvió contra el oponente con un solo movimiento rápido.

Y ahora todos estamos tratando de absorber tantos desarrollos sincronizados que cambian el juego luego de la militarización de los activos en dólares: la rupia-rublo con la India, el petroyuan saudita, las tarjetas Mir-UnionPay con la misma insignia emitidas por los bancos rusos, la Rusia- Irán SWIFT alternativa, el proyecto EAEU-China de un sistema monetario/financiero independiente.

Sin mencionar el golpe maestro del Banco Central Ruso, vinculando 1 gramo de oro a 5,000 rublos, que ya rondan los $ 60, y subiendo.

Junto con No Rubles No Gas, lo que tenemos aquí es energía vinculada de facto al oro. Los chihuahuas de la UE y la colonia japonesa necesitarán comprar muchos rublos en oro o comprar mucho oro para tener su gasolina. Y se pone mejor. Rusia puede volver a vincular el rublo al oro en un futuro próximo. Podría llegar a 2000 rublos, 1000 rublos, incluso 500 rublos por un gramo de oro.

*Hora de ser soberano*

El Santo Grial en las discusiones en evolución sobre un mundo multipolar, desde las cumbres BRICS en la década de 2000 con Putin, Hu Jintao y Lula, siempre ha sido cómo eludir la hegemonía del dólar. Ahora está justo frente a todo el Sur Global, como una aparición benigna con la sonrisa de un gato de Cheshire: el rublo dorado, o el rublo respaldado por exportaciones de petróleo, gas, minerales y materias primas.

El Banco Central Ruso, a diferencia de la Fed, no practica QE y no exportará inflación tóxica al resto del planeta. La Armada rusa no solo asegura todas las líneas marítimas rusas, sino que los submarinos nucleares rusos son capaces de aparecer en todo el planeta sin previo aviso.

Rusia está muy, muy por delante ya implementando el concepto de "poder naval continental". Diciembre de 2015, en el teatro sirio, fue el punto de inflexión estratégico. La cuarta división de submarinos con base en el Mar Negro es la estrella del espectáculo.

Las flotas navales rusas ahora pueden emplear misiles Kalibr en un espacio que comprende Europa del Este, Asia Occidental y Asia Central. El Mar Caspio y el Mar Negro, unidos por el canal Don-Volga, ofrecen un espacio de maniobra comparable al Mediterráneo Oriental y el Golfo Pérsico combinados. 6.000 km de longitud. Y ni siquiera necesitas acceder a aguas cálidas.

Eso cubre alrededor de 30 naciones: la tradicional esfera de influencia rusa; fronteras históricas del imperio ruso; y esferas actuales de rivalidad política/energética.

No es de extrañar que Beltway esté loco.

Rusia garantiza el envío a través de Asia, el Ártico y Europa, junto con la red ferroviaria BRI en toda Eurasia.

Y por último, pero no menos importante, no te metas con un oso nuclear.

Esencialmente, esto es de lo que se trata la política de poder incondicional. Medvedev no se jactaba cuando dijo que la era de una moneda de reserva única había terminado. El advenimiento de una moneda de reserva global basada en recursos significa, en pocas palabras, que el 13% del planeta ya no dominará al otro 87%.

Es OTAN vs. Eurasia redux. Guerra Fría 2.0, 3.0, 4.0 e incluso 5.0. No importa. Todas las naciones anteriores del Movimiento de Países No Alineados (MNA) ven en qué dirección soplan los vientos geopolíticos y geoeconómicos: el momento de afirmar su soberanía real está cerca cuando el "orden internacional basado en reglas" muerde el polvo.

Bienvenidos al nacimiento del nuevo sistema mundial. El Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores, Sergei Lavrov, en China, después de reunirse con varios homólogos de toda Eurasia, no podría haberlo descrito mejor:

“Se está formando una nueva realidad: el mundo unipolar se está convirtiendo irrevocablemente en una cosa del pasado, está tomando forma uno multipolar. Es un proceso objetivo. Es imparable. En esta realidad “gobernará” más de un poder, será necesario negociar entre todos los estados clave que hoy tienen una influencia decisiva en la economía y la política mundial. Al mismo tiempo, al darse cuenta de su situación especial, estos países garantizan el cumplimiento de los principios básicos de la Carta de la ONU, incluido el fundamental: la igualdad soberana de los estados. Nadie en esta Tierra debe ser visto como un jugador menor. Todos son iguales y soberanos”.


----------



## amcxxl (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## apocalippsis (1 Abr 2022)

*Primer ministro húngaro: El tema del gas procedente de Rusia no es una cuestión de “ponerse o no llevar jersey”, sino una cuestión de funcionamiento de la economía*
Hoy, 13:15
13



El Primer Ministro de Hungría comentó sobre la situación con las compras de gas rusas. Recordemos que a partir de hoy Rusia ha introducido un mecanismo para suministrar gas a países hostiles, incluida Hungría, solo si el pago se realiza en rublos. Anteriormente se proponía un mecanismo para dicho pago. Sobre esta base, los compradores de gas ruso abren una cuenta en Gazprombank, donde pueden transferir fondos en euros, y el propio banco ruso los convertirá automáticamente en rublos para que Occidente no pueda congelar dichos activos.

Según Viktor Orban, uno puede decir todo lo que quiera que "es necesario abandonar el gas ruso, reemplazarlo con gas licuado estadounidense, que será traído por mar", pero esto no es una solución al problema de la economía. .

Según Orban, el tema del gas de Rusia no es una cuestión de ponerse o no un suéter, sino una cuestión de economía.

Primer Ministro húngaro:

*Algunos en Europa dicen que puedes ponerte un suéter, bajar un poco la calefacción del apartamento, repostar menos. Pero decimos esto: si no hay gas de Rusia, entonces no hay fuentes de energía en Hungría. Esta es una cuestión del funcionamiento de nuestra economía. Más precisamente, no funciona.*

Entonces, Orban en realidad ridiculizó las declaraciones de los "verdes" alemanes.

Según Orban, puede ser una buena idea que alguien apague el gas ruso barato y compre gas estadounidense caro, pero solo el GNL estadounidense no llegará a Hungría.

Orban agregó que la economía húngara necesita gas en cualquier momento, no hay forma de esperar por ningún otro gas.

*Así, el primer ministro húngaro dejó implícitamente claro que Budapest estaba dispuesta a aceptar la propuesta de Rusia. Después de todo, de hecho, ni siquiera cambia la moneda en el contrato. Los europeos pueden seguir pagando euros, pero al mismo tiempo no podrán congelar estos euros.*

En este contexto, Viktor Orban reforzó su liderazgo de cara a las elecciones previstas en Hungría el 3 de abril. Su partido cuenta con el apoyo de alrededor del 49% de los húngaros, opositores de las llamadas fuerzas democráticas, alrededor del 40%.





__





Cargando…






topwar.ru


----------



## rejon (1 Abr 2022)

La desnazificación y desmilitarización de Rusia avanza a buen ritmo, la chatarra con la "Z" de naZi o se retira o se queda achicharada sobre el terreno.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Abr 2022)

Mellizio dijo:


> Rusia ha invadido y está destruyendo un pais de 44 Millones habitantes mientras Rusia hace vida normal.
> 
> 
> El ataque de los ukranianos viene precedido por la invasion y apropiación de crimea, e intento del Donbas . Estos no permitieron que le quitasen la soberanía.
> No tiene justificación lo de rusia. Que alguien les diga que son RUSIA y no URSS , no lo han entendido?



¿Te gusta chupar pollas anglo-sionistas y sorber su lefa?


----------



## arriondas (1 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> *Primer ministro húngaro: El tema del gas procedente de Rusia no es una cuestión de “ponerse o no llevar jersey”, sino una cuestión de funcionamiento de la economía*
> Hoy, 13:15
> 13
> 
> ...



Vaya, un político de la UE que se preocupa por los intereses de su país. Algo raro de ver.

Comparado con la basura de los verdes alemanes, agentes anglos (en 1999 quedó bien claro), es como el día y la noche.


----------



## Mellizio (1 Abr 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Te gusta chupar pollas anglo-sionistas y sorber su lefa?



Estoy intentando comprender qué tipo de persona viene a un foro y pone tal comentario, no me hago la idea de lo amargado que debes de estar independientemente que puedas no estar de acuerdo con mi punto de vista.


----------



## Trajanillo (1 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> *El italiano Draghi discutió la idea del oleoducto Italia-España con Sánchez*
> 
> 
> El primer ministro italiano, Mario Draghi, dijo que había discutido la idea de construir un gasoducto a España con su homólogo español como parte de los planes para alejar a Europa del gas ruso.
> ...



Con quien con Antonio o con Pedro?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Abr 2022)

Mellizio dijo:


> Estoy intentando comprender qué tipo de persona viene a un foro y pone tal comentario, no me hago la idea de lo amargado que debes de estar independientemente que puedas no estar de acuerdo con mi punto de vista.



Tú llevas mucho menos tiempo aquí, chavalín, y no sé si sabes que esto está lleno de mercenarios pagados por la OTAN.


----------



## Michael_Knight (1 Abr 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Joder igualito que aqui, pones un colegio medio y parace uno de Rabat. Somos superiores a los rusos, está claro.



Claro, colegio medio, no se nota casi nada que es una foto de propaganda.. . en fin.


----------



## Decimus (1 Abr 2022)

>Putin es un estratega que ve la política como un tablero de ajedrez.
>Invade Ucrania
>Miles de muertos, economía arruinada, insurrección popular y aislamiento internacional


----------



## Lma0Zedong (1 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Ojo al dato. Falsa bandera, la OTAN?...quién ha sido?
> 
> *El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania asegura no tener información sobre quién llevó a cabo el ataque de Belgorod*
> 
> ...



Ese señor no tiene por qué saber ese dato. No hay falsa bandera


----------



## arriondas (1 Abr 2022)

José Andrés... Dedícate a lo tuyo, manín; que yes muy buenu con les potes, pero la política déxala pa los que ya son mayorinos... Nun digas babayaes...


----------



## perrasno (1 Abr 2022)

Si ya está puesto, disculpadme.


----------



## rejon (1 Abr 2022)

*Lavrov anuncia "progresos" en las negociaciones entre Rusia y Ucrania*
El ministro de Exteriores de *Rusia*, *Sergei Lavrov*, ha asegurado este viernes durante su visita oficial a *India* que se han producido ciertos progresos en las negociaciones sobre el estatus neutral de *Ucrania*, incluyendo un acercamiento de posturas con respecto a la situación de las regiones del *Donbas*.

"Estos acuerdos deben ser completados (...), hay cierto progreso admitiendo la imposibilidad de que *Ucrania* forme parte de cualquier bloque", ha asegurado el jefe de la diplomacia rusa, agregando que han encontrado "un entendimiento" sobre la situación en la disputada región de *Donbas*.

*Lavrov* realiza estas declaraciones en el marco de su visita oficial de dos días a *India*, un país que ha mantenido un perfil de neutralidad desde el comienzo de la invasión rusa de *Ucrania*, absteniéndose de condenar la agresión en la Asamblea General de la *ONU*.


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Abr 2022)

El primer ministro australiano, Scott Morrison, dijo que el país enviará vehículos blindados de transporte de personal Bushmaster a Ucrania.


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Abr 2022)

Tres centros principales de resistencia permanecen en Mariupol: el centro de la ciudad, la planta de Azovstal y el puerto - Basurin


----------



## Bartleby (1 Abr 2022)

Hoy he descubierto que todo el mundo sabe que los generales están engañando a Putin, menos Putin, que ignora que los generales le están engañando. Por ridícula y absurda que parezca esta afirmación, la mayoría de la gente la ha comprado, así funciona la propaganda


----------



## ussser (1 Abr 2022)

Mellizio dijo:


> Estoy intentando comprender qué tipo de persona viene a un foro y pone tal comentario, no me hago la idea de lo amargado que debes de estar independientemente que puedas no estar de acuerdo con mi punto de vista.



Nevera.


----------



## crocodile (1 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> He visto hace un rato creo que era la sexta donde un contertulio ha dicho literalmente:
> 
> Todo lo que venga de Putin es falso, todo lo que venga de Rusia es falso es lo contrario es la mentalidad del Kremlin y de este psicópata criminal que es Putin...
> En fin



Repiten lo que les han ordenado que digan, para eso les pagan, son cómplices genocidas del régimen nazi ukro y de USA/OTAN.


----------



## ussser (1 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> José Andrés... Dedícate a lo tuyo, manín; que yes muy buenu con les potes, pero la política déxala pa los que ya son mayorinos... Nun digas babayaes...



Donde estaba este bufón cuando sus amos arrasaban otros países?


----------



## arriondas (1 Abr 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Donde estaba este bufón cuando sus amos arrasaban otros países?



Cocinando y callando la boca...  

Por lo visto, los del Donbass, Yemen, Siria o Palestina son gente de segunda.


----------



## Trajanillo (1 Abr 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Tampoco tienen apenas municiones de largo alcance para avión las cuales se disparan desde muy lejos, tienen que acercarse mucho al blanco y eso les expone a los manpads y la artillería antiaérea. La artillería de precisión de los ucras los están cazando de manera inmisericorde a los ruskis, hay decenas de vídeos, los proyectiles de 120 mm caen directamente sobre los vehículos destruyéndolos o en el mejor de los casos inutilizándolos, prácticamente meterse en uno de esos vehículos es un suicidio.
> 
> Por otro lado los BMP, s, BTR´s y LB-MT´s son prácticamente tumbas sobre ruedas/orugas cuando son expuestos a la artillería de precisión, ATGM´s o IED´s, cuando no a los drones Bayratkar TB-2



Coño no pongais esas fotos sin un spoiler y avisar, no todos tenemos ni queremos ver seres humanos destrozados, un poco de respeto a los demás ostias.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (1 Abr 2022)

Ardilla Roja dijo:


> La OTAN, para que pensemos que ha sido Ucrania pero para que los mass-mierda otánicos digan que es una falsa bandera rusa. ¿somos nuevos?



No seas retrasado, han sido helicópteros ucranianos desde territorio ucraniano.





Mellizio dijo:


> Rusia ha invadido y está destruyendo un pais de 44 Millones habitantes mientras Rusia hace vida normal.
> 
> 
> El ataque de los ukranianos viene precedido por la invasion y apropiación de crimea, e intento del Donbas . Estos no permitieron que le quitasen la soberanía.
> No tiene justificación lo de rusia. Que alguien les diga que son RUSIA y no URSS , no lo han entendido?



Zelenski había vendido Ucrania a los EEUU para que estos montaran bases con las que destruir Rusia desde suelo ucraniano. A los rusos les da tiempo a responder a un ataque nuclear lanzado desde EEUU, pero no desde suelo ucraniano. A eso súmale las granjas de bebés, los laboratorios, los nazis campando a sus anchas, etc. Eso es lo que la puta escoria como tú defendéis.

Ojalá te veas tú un día atado a una farola y quemado vivo, puto nazi-progre de mierda


----------



## Trajanillo (1 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Si de perder territorio hablamos no hay quien haya perdido más que Rusia. Solo en los 90 perdieron 15 paises.
> 
> ¿Por qué será que todo el mundo se quiere ir y nadie quedar? ¿Por qué todo el mundo saltaba el muro hacia el mismo lado?.



Puntual como un reloj el bufón rejon acude a su cita como todos los días.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (1 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Un ataque de Ucrania incendia un depósito en Rusia.
> 
> Ahora van a probar los rusos de su medicina.



Falsa bandera


----------



## M. H. Carles Puigdemont. (1 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El primer ministro australiano, Scott Morrison, dijo que el país enviará vehículos blindados de transporte de personal Bushmaster a Ucrania.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1008585



A ese cacharro le doy yo a 500 metros con un ojo cerrado, borracho y con un RPG caducado.


----------



## vettonio (1 Abr 2022)

Ardilla Roja dijo:


> La OTAN, para que pensemos que ha sido Ucrania pero para que los mass-mierda otánicos digan que es una falsa bandera rusa. ¿somos nuevos?



Bahía de Cochinenko 2

Se percibe un cierto olor a azufre.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (1 Abr 2022)

Exclusiva | Wali, el francotirador al que daban por muerto por los rusos reaparece en 'Horizonte': "Fui el último en enterarme de mi muerte"

T.me/guerraucraniarusia


----------



## crocodile (1 Abr 2022)

Mellizio dijo:


> Rusia ha invadido y está destruyendo un pais de 44 Millones habitantes mientras Rusia hace vida normal.
> 
> 
> El ataque de los ukranianos viene precedido por la invasion y apropiación de crimea, e intento del Donbas . Estos no permitieron que le quitasen la soberanía.
> No tiene justificación lo de rusia. Que alguien les diga que son RUSIA y no URSS , no lo han entendido?



Otro follayankees pro nazi al ignore.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (1 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Pues depende... no te conozco hostias, sugería... pero no afirmaba, pero si es hábito pues... que no es que yo sea anti nada, que me caen bien todos los gays... por mi si todos fueseis gays cohonudo... en todo caso excusas chaval que no te conozco, sino hubiese afirmado claramente que tus hábitos son los que son y no que quizás lo que vistes es lo que te hace parecer... jajajajajajajaaa



Eres subnormal??

Espero que sea leve.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (1 Abr 2022)

Las putinas sois nazis?


----------



## cryfar74 (1 Abr 2022)

Ya no tendrán que expropiar nada....se van ellos solos. 

Parece el precio del gas y petróleo si que pago la inversión del NordStream 2.



Russia's Gazprom exits German business amid row over pricing

*La rusa Gazprom sale del negocio alemán en medio de una disputa sobre los precios*



1 abr (Reuters) - El gigante energético ruso Gazprom (GAZP.MM) dijo el viernes que abandonaría su negocio en Alemania, en medio de una disputa entre los dos países por la insistencia de Moscú en cambiar los pagos del gas ruso a rublos desde euros.

No quedó claro de inmediato cómo afectaría la medida al suministro de gas ruso, del que depende Alemania para aproximadamente el 40% de sus necesidades. leer más

La compañía dijo que había cancelado su participación en Gazprom Germania GMBH y todos sus activos, incluido Gazprom Marketing & Trading Ltd. No proporcionó más detalles ni explicaciones.


El diario económico alemán Handelsblatt informó el jueves que el Ministerio de Economía alemán estaba considerando expropiar las unidades de Gazprom y Rosneft (ROSN.MM) en el país en medio de preocupaciones sobre la seguridad del suministro energético. leer más

El Kremlin dijo el viernes que cualquier movimiento de este tipo sería una violación del derecho internacional.

Gazprom Germania tiene su sede en Berlín y su único accionista es Gazprom Export, una subsidiaria de propiedad total de Gazprom.


La entidad alemana tiene filiales incluso en Suiza y la República Checa.

Sus principales áreas de negocio son el almacenamiento, la comercialización y el suministro de gas como combustible para el transporte por carretera y marítimo, con una red de estaciones de servicio en Alemania y la República Checa.

El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, firmó un decreto el jueves para imponer el precio del gas en rublos a los compradores de lo que Moscú considera países hostiles. Alemania rechaza el cambio y su ministro de Economía dijo el jueves que no sería "chantajeado por Putin".


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (1 Abr 2022)

Estos que van de buenos son lo PEOR que hay en esta vida. Mejor no saber sus vicios ocultos, lo mismo son peores que los del Hitler Biden...


----------



## NS 4 (1 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Lo de la II República tal como iba, era inevitable. Lo extraño es que no comenzara en 1934 o en 1931 ó 1932.



Lo que les pasa a los rojeras es que jamás hablan en plata y reconocen las cosas como son...

Si hubiese sido REPUBLICA como fin en si misma, para conseguir un país, unido, mas justo, mas equitativo y con un nivel de conciencia, cultural y moral mejor...PERFECTO.

Pero ese no era el fin de la republica que de mala manera, y con malos modos trajeron...ERA SU REPUBLICA...ERA UNA REPUBLICA INSTRUMENTALIZADA PARA ALCANZAR FINES ULTERIORES...y que nada tenían que ver ni con una supuesta democracia (y me da asco decir democracia) ni con un supuesto pais mas unido, mejorado y modernizado.

El día que vea a los rojos (que ya carecen de sentido, pero aún Spok no los consiguió tirar del caballo camino de Damasco...) reconocer la instrumentalización y prostitución llevada a cabo con la república dizque española de 1931...ESE DÍA LES INVITO A UNA CENA.

A los que tengo en mi entorno...

Republicanos de verdad en hispanistán por aquellas fechas...eran rara avis.

Perdón por el "off topic".


----------



## vladimirovich (1 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Hoy he descubierto que todo el mundo sabe que los generales están engañando a Putin, menos Putin, que ignora que los generales le están engañando. Por ridícula y absurda que parezca esta afirmación, la mayoría de la gente la ha comprado, así funciona la propaganda



Podria no ser cierto, efectivamente pudo ser Putin el creador y padre del desastre de Z, contra la opinion de militares y FSB, y ahora es el mismo Putin, para salvar su culo, quien se inventa la historia y se hace pasar por inocente y culpa al mando del ejercito y al FSB del desastre, haciendose pasar por el padrecito bueno de Rusia que fue engañado por viles e inutiles.

La escena que dio el jefe del FSB tartamudeando frente al Khan Putin en modo "Que hostia, que hostia nos vamos a dar" parece corroborar esto.

De todas formas Putin no va a salvar su culo.


----------



## crocodile (1 Abr 2022)

⚡Putin fue informado sobre la situación en Belgorod, donde se produjo un incendio en un depósito de petróleo tras un ataque aéreo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, dijo Peskov.

El ataque aéreo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el depósito de petróleo en Belgorod “no crea condiciones cómodas para la continuación de las negociaciones” entre la Federación Rusa y Ucrania, agregó Peskov.


----------



## Seronoser (1 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El primer ministro australiano, Scott Morrison, dijo que el país enviará vehículos blindados de transporte de personal Bushmaster a Ucrania.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1008585



Pues le van a venir de lujo a Rusia. para sus FFAA.


----------



## crocodile (1 Abr 2022)

❗El ejército ucraniano disparó contra un automóvil con una madre y una hija. El adolescente resultó herido. Mamá pudo llegar a la Guardia Nacional Rusa, donde la niña recibió primeros auxilios y fue llevada a un hospital de campaña. Allí se le brindó asistencia total, su vida no corre peligro.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (1 Abr 2022)

Chechenos


----------



## Honkler (1 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ⚡Putin fue informado sobre la situación en Belgorod, donde se produjo un incendio en un depósito de petróleo tras un ataque aéreo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, dijo Peskov.
> 
> El ataque aéreo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el depósito de petróleo en Belgorod “no crea condiciones cómodas para la continuación de las negociaciones” entre la Federación Rusa y Ucrania, agregó Peskov.



Empiezo a pensar que han sido los mismos rusos para torpedear las negociaciones… no les interesa negociar nada y esto es la excusa perfecta


----------



## Proletario Blanco (1 Abr 2022)

https://mobile.twitter.com/DefenceU?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1509757389788131371%7Ctwgr%5E%7Ctwcon%5Es1_&ref_url=


----------



## Proletario Blanco (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## pirivi-parava (1 Abr 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Estos que van de buenos son lo PEOR que hay en esta vida. Mejor no saber sus vicios ocultos, lo mismo son peores que los del Hitler Biden...





y tal


----------



## paconan (1 Abr 2022)

Fakenews, falsas banderas ?
hay intereses en que esto no acabe

*En el pueblo de Nikolskoe, región de Belgorod, cayó un proyectil disparado desde Ucrania*
Según la fuente, no hubo víctimas ni daños.
TASS, 1 de abril. Un proyectil de artillería cayó en el pueblo de Nikolskoye en la región de Belgorod, dijo a TASS una fuente de las fuerzas del orden. 

"Un proyectil disparado desde el territorio de Ucrania cayó en el territorio de un vivero de frutas en el pueblo de Nikolskoye, región de Belgorod. No hay víctimas ni daños", dijo el interlocutor de la agencia.

Como dijo a TASS un representante de la ambulancia del Hospital del Distrito Central de Belgorod, un equipo de médicos acudió al lugar de la emergencia. No hubo víctimas como resultado del incidente.





__





Cargando…






tass.ru


----------



## capitán almeida (1 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Hay quien lo fertiliza hasta con ceniza, y las tierras negras existen en muchos países, sobre todo Argentina, que les mejoraría la economía.



claro para una pequeña comunidad hasta con mierda de gato...ahora piensa en grande my bro


----------



## Proletario Blanco (1 Abr 2022)

Un comandante ruso se suicida al descubrir que los tanques de su unidad estaban desmantelados


Las condiciones de los equipos militares rusos son tan insatisfactorias que hace imposible su uso en muchos casos




www.abc.es


----------



## computer_malfuction (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Abr 2022)

@calopez, métete tu plan de pensiones por donde te quepa.


----------



## capitán almeida (1 Abr 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1008348



slaba cocaina....


----------



## vettonio (1 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Lo que les pasa a los rojeras es que jamás hablan en plata y reconocen las cosas como son...
> 
> Si hubiese sido REPUBLICA como fin en si misma, para conseguir un país, unido, mas justo, mas equitativo y con un nivel de conciencia, cultural y moral mejor...PERFECTO.
> 
> ...



Pues con mi perdón no cuentas.

Estamos aquí para lo que estamos.

Yo también podría largar pero no lo hago.

Los sermones desde el púlpito, que ya confesaste que te encantan.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (1 Abr 2022)

Las tropas rusas capturaron la ciudad de *Izyum* en la región de Járkov - Estado Mayor de Ucrania


----------



## quinciri (1 Abr 2022)

Mellizio dijo:
Rusia ha invadido y está destruyendo un pais de 44 Millones habitantes mientras Rusia hace vida normal.


El ataque de los ukranianos viene precedido por la invasion y apropiación de crimea, e intento del Donbas . Estos no permitieron que le quitasen la soberanía.
No tiene justificación lo de rusia. Que alguien les diga que son RUSIA y no URSS , no lo han entendido?




Marchamaliano dijo:


> Maidan 2014. Golpe de Estado. Referendúm de Independencia. Genocidio contra rusos en el este. Ya estoy hasta la polla de los otanitos con las gafas que les sale de la polla de sus samos. Idiotas.



No merece la pena gastar tiempo en lo que ya esta meridianamene claro.

El que llegue nuevo, o viene modosito y medianamente instruido, o directo al ignore.

Yo ya voy camino de los 100 ignorados.


----------



## Seronoser (1 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Fakenews, falsas banderas ?
> hay intereses en que esto no acabe
> 
> *En el pueblo de Nikolskoe, región de Belgorod, cayó un proyectil disparado desde Ucrania*
> ...



No creo, es una guerra, y es más que normal que algun misil llegue a Rusia, pero vamos, que llega a la zona cercana al conflicto, no precisamente a Moscú o a Volvogrado, por decirte una ciudad más grande cercana al conflicto.

Eso demuestra que los ucranianos están jodidos, porque si pudieran llenarían el cielo ruso de misiles...y no pueden.

De hecho están empezando a abandonar carros de combate y de transporte INTACTOS, probablemente porque no les queda ya gasolina.
Yo creo, palillovsky en la oreja, que Mariupol caerá en este fin de semana-lunes a más tardar, y en el mes de abril se cerrará el circulo en el Donbas. Luego descansito para las tropas, que no hay ninguna prisa...

Y para mayo, se redoblará la presión en Odessa y en Kiev, si la diplomacia sigue sin avanzar.
Y si Europa y Usa siguen haciendo el gilipollas, no descarto que antes del verano Rusia se haga con el oeste de Polonia, tarea más sencilla que la del Este, porque ahí Rusia no se va a andar con remilgos de bombardear a la población rusófoba del lugar.


----------



## Teuro (1 Abr 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> ¿Pero eso es ilegal por esas tierras? Porque a ver entonces como defienden los lobbis LGTBIJK el tema de la libertad sexual por parte de los oprimidos ucros.
> Recuerdo la campañita de soldados soldados trasvestidos de hace unos días. Pues resulta que son un pelín homofobos a menos que nos estemos perdiendo algo como tema de drogas o prostitución.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RNE-L21 mediante Tapatalk



Es una batalla perdida, intentan vender homosexualidad = corrupción, que es algo visto históricamente por el comunismo como "un vicio burgués" y en el caso de la Rusia actual como algo degenerado. Esa imagen no tiene absolutamente ningún recorrido en occidente donde más o menos lo del tema homosexual es visto ya con normalidad.


----------



## mazuste (1 Abr 2022)

> Mellizio dijo:
> _Rusia ha invadido y está destruyendo un pais de 44 Millones habitantes mientras Rusia hace vida normal._



Dos mentiras:
-Ucrania no tiene 40 millones de habitantes desde hace 30 años. si anda por 20, un triunfo.
-Rusia lleva "bloqueada" años, con las reservas robadas y sancionando a todo ruso que se precie...
¿Vida normal?



> _El ataque de los ukranianos viene precedido por la invasion y apropiación de crimea, e intento del Donbas . Estos no permitieron que le quitasen la soberanía._



Esconde usted, intencionadamente y con ánimo de engañar, que los nazis ucranianos
dieron un golpe de Estado con la ayuda de EEUU (5.000 millones de V. Nuland ¿recuerda?).
Y se olvida arteramente que el este de Ucrania no aceptó ni reconoció ese golpe de Estado,
siendo bombardeados diariamente desde hace 8 años, matando a mas de 16.000 personas.

Lo suyo no es una opinión, es el dardo envenenado de un tipo sin alma y por encargo.


----------



## Teuro (1 Abr 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> ¿Pero eso es ilegal por esas tierras? Porque a ver entonces como defienden los lobbis LGTBIJK el tema de la libertad sexual por parte de los oprimidos ucros.
> Recuerdo la campañita de soldados soldados trasvestidos de hace unos días. Pues resulta que son un pelín homofobos a menos que nos estemos perdiendo algo como tema de drogas o prostitución.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RNE-L21 mediante Tapatalk



Añado: En occidente si sería escandaloso la pederastia, pero a ese nivel de manipulación o manera de desacreditar, por ahora y afortunadamente, son líneas rojas para todos.


----------



## crocodile (1 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Empiezo a pensar que han sido los mismos rusos para torpedear las negociaciones… no les interesa negociar nada y esto es la excusa perfecta



Obviamente negociar con un títere de los satánicos es una perdida de tiempo.


----------



## quinciri (1 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Hoy he descubierto que todo el mundo sabe que los generales están engañando a Putin, menos Putin, que ignora que los generales le están engañando. Por ridícula y absurda que parezca esta afirmación, la mayoría de la gente la ha comprado, así funciona la propaganda



Con la borregada tampoco hay que subir demasiado el nivel, porque no lo pillarían y encima desconfiarian pensando que los intentan engañar.


----------



## coscorron (1 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> *El italiano Draghi discutió la idea del oleoducto Italia-España con Sánchez*
> 
> 
> El primer ministro italiano, Mario Draghi, dijo que había discutido la idea de construir un gasoducto a España con su homólogo español como parte de los planes para alejar a Europa del gas ruso.
> ...



Me parece que no ... El interes no es que la UE compre gas natural barato de los paises del norte de Africa, lo que interesa es que lo compre a EEUU así que me parece que lo de Draghi no va a encontrar fondos.


----------



## dabuti (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Peineto (1 Abr 2022)

Suecia se une de facto a la banda de la OTAN espiando a lo largo de la frontera mediante un avión espía. Sorpresas te da la vida, en especial los países llamados progres.

ADS-B Exchange - tracking thousands of aircraft


----------



## Irene Adler (1 Abr 2022)

Mellizio dijo:


> Rusia ha invadido y está destruyendo un pais de 44 Millones habitantes mientras Rusia hace vida normal.
> 
> 
> El ataque de los ukranianos viene precedido por la invasion y apropiación de crimea, e intento del Donbas . Estos no permitieron que le quitasen la soberanía.
> No tiene justificación lo de rusia. Que alguien les diga que son RUSIA y no URSS , no lo han entendido?



Os juro que he leído “que alguien les diga que son Rusia y no USA”…

Posiblemente porque eso es lo que quería decir el conforero en el fondo.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## piru (1 Abr 2022)

Parece que los ruskis no se toman muy en serio los javelines.


----------



## NS 4 (1 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Pues con mi perdón no cuentas.
> 
> Estamos aquí para lo que estamos.
> 
> ...



pues lo siento...pero tenía que decirse y se dijo...

Aquí se viene llorao de casa.


----------



## vettonio (1 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El primer ministro australiano, Scott Morrison, dijo que el país enviará vehículos blindados de transporte de personal Bushmaster a Ucrania.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1008585



No hay nada mejor para vender un mojón que ponerle un nombre impactante.


----------



## vettonio (1 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> pues lo siento...pero tenía que decirse y se dijo...
> 
> Aquí se viene llorao de casa.



Porque te salió de tus santas narices.

Yo vengo llorado igual que tu comulgado.


----------



## Josant2022 (1 Abr 2022)

Los ucranios tristes al ver marcharse a los maravillosos soldados rusos

oh wait


----------



## Bartleby (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## kikepm (1 Abr 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Tampoco tienen apenas municiones de largo alcance para avión las cuales se disparan desde muy lejos, tienen que acercarse mucho al blanco y eso les expone a los manpads y la artillería antiaérea. La artillería de precisión de los ucras los están cazando de manera inmisericorde a los ruskis, hay decenas de vídeos, los proyectiles de 120 mm caen directamente sobre los vehículos destruyéndolos o en el mejor de los casos inutilizándolos, prácticamente meterse en uno de esos vehículos es un suicidio.
> 
> Por otro lado los BMP, s, BTR´s y LB-MT´s son prácticamente tumbas sobre ruedas/orugas cuando son expuestos a la artillería de precisión, ATGM´s o IED´s, cuando no a los drones Bayratkar TB-2



Al ignore, por salvaje y bastardo.

Todo aquel OTANero que tenga estas formas, seguirá sus pasos.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## kikepm (1 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Lamentablemente ese pensamiento es muy común. *Tal es el lavado de cerebro de la sociedad que aun si se presentan pruebas contrarias al discurso oficial nadie las creerá.*



Es el mismo mecanismo mental que han logrado inseminar en la sociedad con el COVID.

Un 90% de retrasados covidiotas que aparcaron el cerebro, que ahora siguen las consignas pro OTAN a pies puntillas.

Para que pensar, esta gente es la que acepta que otros interpreten la realidad por ellos, que otros escojan por ellos, que otros les sirvan de guía para mayor comodidad.


----------



## Honkler (1 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Los ucranios tristes al ver marcharse a los maravillosos soldados rusos
> 
> oh wait



En serio te lo crees?


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (1 Abr 2022)

Los militantes ucranianos utilizan las comunicaciones subterráneas de las fábricas de Mariupol como refugio. D. Pushilin: “Las fuerzas restantes de los nacionalistas se concentran en las zonas industriales de las plantas metalúrgicas que llevan su nombre. Ilich, Azovstal y Azovmash. Es difícil decir cuál es su número, ya que sus lugares de concentración son destruidos por armas remotas. Nuestras unidades en la superficie han nivelado todo. Pero todavía hay seis pisos de comunicaciones bajo tierra, y ahora el enemigo está usando todo esto como refugio. Ahora la parte de la margen izquierda de la ciudad, el aeropuerto y la estación de tren están bajo el control del DPR.


----------



## delhierro (1 Abr 2022)

¿ como va el tema del gas ? ¿ pagan en Rublos, sigue fluyendo ?


----------



## NS 4 (1 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Porque te salió de tus santas narices.
> 
> Yo vengo llorado igual que tu comulgado.



Aprecio tus post, pienses lo que pienses políticamente...

Tengo buenos amigos que son ateos o agnósticos, y seguimos siendo amigos...

Espero poder seguir disfrutando de tus aportaciones.

Asi que ...LA PAZ SEA CONTIGO.


----------



## quinciri (1 Abr 2022)

LoKy_ dijo:
El primer ministro australiano, Scott Morrison, dijo que el país enviará vehículos blindados de transporte de personal Bushmaster a Ucrania.

Ver archivo adjunto 1008585




Seronoser dijo:


> Pues le van a venir de lujo a Rusia. para sus FFAA.



Suponiendo que lo consigan colar o que no acabe convertido en chatarra antes de entrar en servicio siquiera...


----------



## delhierro (1 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> 1008573[/ATTACH]



Pues la insignia del gorro me parece sovietica. Lo mismo es la oficial en alguna de las republicas.



Sacando BMP-1 escondidos en garajes , tambien hay javalin. Realmente hay armas para dar y regalar.


----------



## vettonio (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Abr 2022)

LPR. Distrito de Melovsky. Los símbolos del anterior gobierno ucraniano están siendo retirados.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (1 Abr 2022)

Hola. Un amigo ha tenido un siniestro. El coche está para desguazar, pero no sé si la Embajada de Moscú lo querrá para enviarlo al frente y que lo acaben de reventar totalmente con un conscripto dentro. ¿Alguien sabe algo?


----------



## vettonio (1 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Aprecio tus post, pienses lo que pienses políticamente...
> 
> Tengo buenos amigos que son ateos o agnósticos, y seguimos siendo amigos...
> 
> ...



Vamos a ello. Sea.


----------



## Epicii (1 Abr 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Es el mismo mecanismo mental que han logrado inseminar en la sociedad con el COVID.
> 
> Un 90% de retrasados covidiotas que aparcaron el cerebro, que ahora siguen las consignas pro OTAN a pies puntillas.
> 
> Para que pensar, esta gente es la que acepta que otros interpreten la realidad por ellos, que otros escojan por ellos, que otros les sirvan de guía para mayor comodidad.



Yo no soy pro-otan, y pienso que los antivacunas y negacionistas del covid son idiotas...
Me parece que su logica falla por todos lados.


----------



## Guaguei (1 Abr 2022)

caro les va a salir a los Urkos yo creo, no lo han tomado por poder sino por retirada rusa, se lo han cedido, la operacion especial pinta que va a ser larga


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Abr 2022)

Zelensky destituye 2 generales


----------



## Armando la Gorda (1 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Europeos de todo la vida. Como para tenerlos de vecinos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Abr 2022)

En Kramatorsk comenzaron a arrojar basura en las trincheras excavadas por orden del gauleiter local en las zonas residenciales de la ciudad.


----------



## Covaleda (1 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Dos mentiras:
> -Ucrania no tiene 40 millones de habitantes desde hace 30 años. si anda por 20, un triunfo.
> -Rusia lleva "bloqueada" años, con las reservas robadas y sancionando a todo ruso que se precie...
> ¿Vida normal?
> ...



¿Pero qué dices, chalao?


----------



## vettonio (1 Abr 2022)

Jo jo jo jo

De 
antonio saceda

@sacedator

_Fíjense bien en las colas para sacar rublos..._


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Abr 2022)

*1. Alemania anunció que iba a suministrar vehículos blindados a Ucrania.
2. Gazprom ha anunciado que se retira de su filial Gazprom Germania GmbH y de todos sus activos.*


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Covaleda (1 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *1. Alemania anunció que iba a suministrar vehículos blindados a Ucrania.
> 2. Gazprom ha anunciado que se retira de su filial Gazprom Germania GmbH y de todos sus activos.*



Alemania lo que ha hecho ha sido dar luz verde a Chequia para que les de paso a los ucranianos blindados de la antigua RDA.


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Abr 2022)

❗“Irán está listo para comerciar con Rusia en rublos. Ya existen acuerdos para realizar operaciones comerciales en las monedas nacionales ambos países”: Jefe Adjunto del Banco Central de Irán Mohsen Karimi


----------



## Baltasar G thang (1 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> la primera en tu casa y luego hacemos el replanteo



por mi feten, tengo gran cantidad de enemigos locales que pasteurizar


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Abr 2022)

Los pueblos de Bobrovo y Nizhne, hoy se confirmó su liberación por parte de la LPR.


----------



## vladimirovich (1 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> caro les va a salir a los Urkos yo creo, no lo han tomado por poder sino por retirada rusa, se lo han cedido, la operacion especial pinta que va a ser larga



La hoperacion ezpezial termina en Moscu con el Kremlin bajo ataque de un pretendiente al trono apoyado por milicias ukras y mercenarios OTAN.


----------



## Castellano (1 Abr 2022)

Armando la Gorda dijo:


> Europeos de todo la vida. Como para tenerlos de vecinos.



Y este es hispanista y catedrático de universidad.
Un tío se supone que leído, estudiado y viajado.

Imagina ahora como piensa y se comporta un gopnik medio analfabeto de un suburbio de Lvov.


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Abr 2022)

Según el Ministerio de Hacienda, el precio medio del petróleo de los Urales rusos en marzo de 2022 fue de 89,05 dólares por barril. Esto significa que el petróleo ruso se vende con un 20% de descuento en comparación con el grado de referencia Brent (el precio promedio en marzo es de $ 112,5 por barril). A modo de comparación: en febrero, el descuento promedio de los futuros de Brent fue de alrededor del 5%.

Desde principios hasta finales de marzo de 2022, los envíos rusos de Urales se negociaron con descuentos que oscilaron entre $ 12 y $ 31 por barril para Brent, según la refinería de petróleo finlandesa Neste. Y la India puede obtener el mayor descuento: según Bloomberg, Rusia le ofrece comprar petróleo con un descuento de $35.


----------



## vladimirovich (1 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Los pueblos de Bobrovo y Nizhne, hoy se confirmó su liberación por parte de la LPR.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1008672



Vamos que Severodonetks continua en poder ucro.

Y los ucros siguen plantados a 10 km del centro de Donetks.

Ah, que ya vais pa alla.

Pues si os han zumbado la badana las defensas de territoriales en Kiev y Kharkov...ojo con estos , que son el ejercito ucro de verdad.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Armando la Gorda (1 Abr 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Y este es hispanista y catedrático de universidad.
> Un tío se supone que leído, estudiado y viajado.
> 
> Imagina ahora como piensa y se comporta un gopnik medio analfabeto de un suburbio de Lvov.



Pienso que trabaja para Putin como propagandista y se la ha colado a los de la TV. No puede haber otra explicación.


----------



## kikepm (1 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Yo no soy pro-otan, y pienso que los antivacunas y negacionistas del covid son idiotas...
> Me parece que su logica falla por todos lados.



Pásate por el hilo del COVID y en un mes se te quita la tontería covidiota.

Tendrás acceso a estudios, ECAs, Observacionales, revisiones y metaestudios, artículos y opiniones de expertos médicos y científicos (de los de verdad, no los que siguen al rebaño y dicen lo que el poder desea) y análisis de primera mano de foreros muy bien informados.

Sólo los que se informan en los medios de masas y los simples siguen creyendo los puntos principales de la pandemia (utilidad de uso de mascarillas, eficacia vacunal, seguridad vacunal, alta letalidad por infección, inutilidad de otros tratamientos tempranos, insultos y delito de odio contra los que cuestionan lo más mínimo la postura oficial, utilidad de las restricciones, confinamientos y bloqueos perimetrales, falsificación sistemática de estadísticas oficiales, etc., etc., etc.).

De todo lo que se promovió en los medios y por la casta, lo único en lo que acertó la oficialidad es en la utilidad del distanciamiento, 1 m mejor que nada, 2 m mejor que 1 m.

Todo lo demás, mentiras y lavado de cerebro de millones de borregos lobotomizados. Os han tomado el pelo jugando con vuestra salud, y la mayoría aún estáis en fase de negación.



Ya solo el hecho de que uses los términos antivacunas (será antivacuna COVID, el 99% de los disidentes somos provacunas) y negacionistas, habla bastante de tu postura filosófica que, en este tema, hace aguas de forma evidente.

Y no, COVIDIOTA no es un insulto, sino una descripción exacta del proceso mental de decenas de millones de tontos que siguen creyéndose la versión del gobierno, de los medios pagados y subvencionados y de la Big Farma.


----------



## delhierro (1 Abr 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Hola. Un amigo ha tenido un siniestro. El coche está para desguazar, pero no sé si la Embajada de Moscú lo querrá para enviarlo al frente y que lo acaben de reventar totalmente con un conscripto dentro. ¿Alguien sabe algo?



Que eres un puto subnormal. Venga al ignore.


----------



## vladimirovich (1 Abr 2022)

Armando la Gorda dijo:


> Pienso que trabaja para Putin como propagandista y se la ha colado a los de la TV. No puede haber otra explicación.



El ucro medio es ultrasubnormal, por eso el pais lo gobiernan los 4 judios que hay.

Si esa gente entra en la UE, adios UE.


----------



## Pepejosé (1 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> La hoperacion ezpezial termina en Moscu con el Kremlin bajo ataque de un pretendiente al trono apoyado por milicias ukras y mercenarios OTAN.



Na! solo le cito para recordarle este post cuando la desgUSAnizacion y la desnazificación de Ucrania haya concluido.


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2022)

Una operación especial del ejército ruso ha puesto fin al trabajo de cinco biolaboratorios de Kiev. Todos ellos trabajaban con patógenos de enfermedades peligrosas. El objetivo principal de la investigación era desarrollar nuevas formas de transmisión de patógenos. Lea más sobre cada uno de ellos en nuestra selección.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38702


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2022)

Voluntario italiano asesinado en el Donbass 

El voluntario italiano Edi Ongaro, indicativo de Bozambo, murió en acción en la aldea de Advedka, al norte de Donetsk, el 30 de marzo. Al parecer, Edi estaba en una trinchera con otros combatientes cuando el enemigo lanzó una granada de mano a la trinchera. Edi se abalanzó sobre él y lo cubrió con su cuerpo. Se sacrificó heroicamente para salvar la vida de sus compañeros.

Nacido en Portogruaro, Venecia, Edi tenía 46 años. Fue al Donbass en 2015 para luchar contra el régimen fascista de Kiev. Y todos estos años defendió al pueblo libre de las repúblicas populares de Luhansk y Donetsk, sirviendo en las filas de varios cuerpos de milicias populares.

Duerme bien camarada...

No lo olvidaremos.
¡Nos vengaremos!

t.me/surf_noise1/9957


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Bastante penoso, son cohetes tontos de área que darán a cualquiera menos a esa oficina... mucho odio entre rusos y ucranianos, pero son las dos caras de una misma moneda. Espero que no haya bajas civiles.



Mongolo, eres un mongolo.


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2022)

CRUZ A LA POLIZEI EN UN CEMENTERIO RUSO EN POLONIA

La oposición bielorrusa quiere erigir un monumento a los bielorrusos que lucharon del lado de la Alemania nazi durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial en el cementerio ortodoxo polaco de Gdansk.

Tenemos en nuestras manos un documento según el cual la organización "Sociedad Cultural Bielorrusa "Khatka" (Polonia), supervisada por Tihanowskaya, está llevando a cabo una correspondencia administrativa con las autoridades de Gdansk para erigir una cruz monumento a "los luchadores por la libertad de Bielorrusia (1918-2021)" en el Cementerio Ruso de la Guarnición.

El cementerio está dedicado a las guerras rusas, con un monumento "A los soldados rusos muertos en cautiverio en 1914-1918: memoria eterna" y entierros ortodoxos a su alrededor. Anteriormente, el monumento estaba decorado con una Cruz de San Jorge y la inscripción: "A las víctimas rusas de la guerra de 1914-1918 -luchadores por la Patria- en eterno recuerdo".

La cruz, que el equipo de Tihanowskaya quiere erigir, estará dedicada a los traidores y asesinos del pueblo bielorruso: el "13º Batallón SD Bielorruso", las unidades de la "Defensa Regional Bielorrusa", la "Unión de la Juventud Bielorrusa", a los que se han contabilizado miles de vidas muertas y decenas de pueblos destruidos, así como a sus seguidores de 2020.

Un rasgo característico de los actuales líderes de la oposición bielorrusa prófuga es el homenaje a los cómplices nazis. Siguen el mismo camino que Ucrania, donde los colaboradores nazis y los miembros de las SS locales se han convertido en los principales héroes nacionales.

La inmundicia nazi no tiene cabida junto a las tumbas de los soldados rusos.

t.me/surf_noise1/9956


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## EGO (1 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Vamos que Severodonetks continua en poder ucro.
> 
> Y los ucros siguen plantados a 10 km del centro de Donetks.
> 
> ...



Las milicias de Donbass no tiene fuerza para atacar sin el apoyo ruso.Es normal que el frente en esa zona se haya movido muy poco.

Los separatistas estan teniendo muchisimas bajas para tomar pueblos de mierda que no cambian nada el curso de la guerra.


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2022)

*Consecuencias del bombardeo matutino del ejército ucraniano en Tekstilshchik (hoy, 1.4.2022)*

A las 7 de la mañana, el ejército ucraniano reanudó el fuego sobre la parte más grande y poblada de Donetsk.

Según el SCKK (Centro Conjunto de Control y Coordinación de la RPD), se dispararon 8 proyectiles de calibre 122 mm. Como resultado del bombardeo, el techo y el acristalamiento de la escuela nº 30 resultaron dañados, y también se registraron impactos en el edificio situado detrás de la enfermería de larga duración nº 27.

t.me/surf_noise1/9951


----------



## afiestas (1 Abr 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Suecia se une de facto a la banda de la OTAN espiando a lo largo de la frontera mediante un avión espía. Sorpresas te da la vida, en especial los países llamados progres.
> 
> ADS-B Exchange - tracking thousands of aircraft



Cierto....






Enviado desde mi SM-N986B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pollepolle (1 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Putin por favor, sin piedad. Que ese pais esta lleno de gentuza.


----------



## Guaguei (1 Abr 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Y china incredula dando la razon como a los tontos, si si si quedense tranquilos


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (1 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



"La guerra será larga porque tenemos que matar muchos rusos"....y el tío lo dice tan tranqulo, y no se está refieriendo al ejército ruso sino a los civiles que viven en el este de Ucrania, ésto es apología del genocidio y de la limpieza étnica e incluso "delito de odio" si ese sujeto fuera español ...joder, hasta un ciego puede ver que le está dando la razón a Putin.


----------



## Decimus (1 Abr 2022)

Paliza de los ukras a los mongoles


----------



## Armando la Gorda (1 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> El ucro medio es ultrasubnormal, por eso el pais lo gobiernan los 4 judios que hay.
> 
> Si esa gente entra en la UE, adios UE.



Parece un país de sociopatas, esta gente no se en que mundo vive, pero hay una serie de convencionalismos sociales que más o menos todas las culturas conocen. Llamar al exterminio no es algo que este admitido. No se que clase de impunidad creen tener los ukronazis para decir semejante barbaridad. 

La gente del Este siempre ha sido algo bestia pero esto es demasiado descarado. Por otra parte, la mayoría de los genocidios han sido instigados por la clase intelectual de cada país. En los Balcanes escritores periodistas médicos fueron los que instigadores de las masacres. Este profesor tan sólo está cumpliendo con su deber patriótico.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Abr 2022)

"¡China, intercede, por tus muertos!"


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2022)

Lo que tenemos en Belgorod.
Probablemente he explicado un millón de veces que cuanto más bajo vuela un helicóptero, más tiempo vive.
Lo mismo ocurre con los aviones.
La baja no es de 100 metros.
Bajo es a centímetros del suelo, volando por encima de aterrizajes, líneas eléctricas y otros obstáculos.
Además, si sabes dónde y cuáles son los localizadores e instalaciones de defensa aérea del enemigo, analizas cómo y cuándo se activan, cómo funcionan, su área de daño, los ángulos de cierre y otras características, entonces crea lentamente una ruta, teniendo en cuenta el terreno y el conocimiento existente, entonces puedes volar no sólo a Belgorod. Pero mucho más allá. Así es como Rust llegó a la Plaza Roja.
Por supuesto, hay que elegir el mejor momento, lugar y objetivo que le permita dar uno o dos golpes, pero está garantizado.
Los ucranianos han hecho todo esto. Incluso eligieron el clima perfecto para la tarea. Lo han hecho todo de forma muy clara y competente. Por supuesto, hay que entender que el mejor servicio de inteligencia del mundo está trabajando en el suministro de información exhaustiva a Khokhlyas, así como en la elección de esta misma ruta y táctica.
Todo esto podría y debería haberse evitado si todos los responsables de la toma de decisiones de su nivel hubieran escrito ya por encima de su lugar de trabajo.

El enemigo no es un imbécil.
Él conoce todas tus debilidades. Sabe qué y dónde tienes y cómo funciona. O no funciona.
Tiene un montón de prisioneros y espías que le cuentan toda la información que necesita a todas horas sobre cómo, qué y dónde. Donde se duerme, donde se mea.
Y lo intentará una y otra vez.
Debemos luchar y vencer siempre al máximo. Nadie nos complacerá.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38699


----------



## Gotthard (1 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



No hacen más que repetir la práctica ucraniana de ejecutar a las razas que no les gustan atandoles a los arboles o farolas hasta que mueren de sed, frio o hambre. La unica diferencia es que en 1943 no habia cinta americana ni film de embalaje y usaban alambre de espinos, pero es el mismo formato de tortura y asesinato.


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2022)

Es divertido.
El oligarca moldavo Plahotniuc fue enrolado a la fuerza en el Volkssturm ucraniano al tener un pasaporte ucraniano entre sus muchos pasaportes. Ahora, dicen, está buscando oportunidades para firmar su salida del Volkssturm y huir de Ucrania, pero no es tan fácil hacerlo

t.me/boris_rozhin/38698


----------



## ENRABATOR (1 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Voluntario italiano asesinado en el Donbass
> 
> El voluntario italiano Edi Ongaro, indicativo de Bozambo, murió en acción en la aldea de Advedka, al norte de Donetsk, el 30 de marzo. Al parecer, Edi estaba en una trinchera con otros combatientes cuando el enemigo lanzó una granada de mano a la trinchera. Edi se abalanzó sobre él y lo cubrió con su cuerpo. Se sacrificó heroicamente para salvar la vida de sus compañeros.
> 
> ...



Tenia cara de buena persona. DEP.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Abr 2022)

A juzgar por el colosal número de saqueadores, el saqueo de los humanitarios y la actitud de los ucranianos entre sí en condiciones difíciles, queda claro que organizaron el famoso Holodomor para ellos y para ellos mismos y devoraron


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2022)

Un caso único en Ucrania: un Mi-28N ruso, que trabajaba en tándem con el Ka-52, fue dañado por un misil antiaéreo y perdió su brazo de cola. Sin la pieza tan necesaria, el vehículo voló varios kilómetros y cayó, pero los pilotos del helicóptero sobrevivieron. Un servicio de búsqueda y rescate evacuó a la tripulación. Por otra parte, vale la pena escuchar las palabras de un residente local, su actitud ante lo que estaba sucediendo y ante nuestros militares.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38690

_Videos en el enlace_


----------



## capitán almeida (1 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Vamos que Severodonetks continua en poder ucro.
> 
> Y los ucros siguen plantados a 10 km del centro de Donetks.
> 
> ...



Por eso no va a quedar ni uno vivo,,,el error de Debaltsevo no se va a repetir tranquilo


----------



## capitán almeida (1 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> La hoperacion ezpezial termina en Moscu con el Kremlin bajo ataque de un pretendiente al trono apoyado por milicias ukras y mercenarios OTAN.



y cosmo de zar jajajajajajajaja pajillerón


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (1 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


>



servidor del pueblo....elegido


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Abr 2022)

El relato se les fué a la mierda, que disgusto debe tener Ramon Lobo


----------



## frangelico (1 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> No hacen más que repetir la práctica ucraniana de ejecutar a las razas que no les gustan atandoles a los arboles o farolas hasta que mueren de sed, frio o hambre. La unica diferencia es que en 1943 no habia cinta americana ni film de embalaje y usaban alambre de espinos, pero es el mismo formato de tortura y asesinato.



También los cortaban en dos con sierras


----------



## Gotthard (1 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> También los cortaban en dos con sierras



Ya, pero eso lo solian hacer en casas, esto al estar expuestos en el exterior hay un cerro de fotografias que lo demuestran. Yo creo que en la liga de atrocidades historicas, los nacionalistas ucranianos sobrepasan ampliamente a nazis alemanes y ustachas croatas, solo los japoneses en Nanking pueden haber hecho atrocidades tan sofisticadas y sistematicas.


----------



## ZARGON (1 Abr 2022)

¿Es ese el puente por donde los refugiados intentaron pasar con sus autos? (¿y los idiotas dijeron que esas eran minas rusas?)


----------



## Fígaro (1 Abr 2022)

Grandísima Ucrania.



Dios bendiga a todos esos valientes que, sin dudarlo, decidieron derramar hasta la última gota de sangre por defender su país.


----------



## magufone (1 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Menuda respuesta me das, sois todos iguales.



No se porque pierdes el tiempo con estos; salvo honrosas excepciones, son unos cutres...
Ademas, mas de uno ya sabes de donde sale y quien es su jefa...


----------



## Cui Bono (1 Abr 2022)

Ucrania ha de anexionarse Rusia.

Kiev es el origen de todo, la Covadonga de los Eslavos, hay que avanzar hasta Moscú y destruir el Khanato.
Ya va siendo hora de dejar de dar vergüenza ajena con la tricolor. La UE se expandirá hasta los Urales, es lo mejor.


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2022)

Novobohdanivka, distrito de Melitopol

Se descubrió un alijo de municiones y se limpió en el territorio de una base ucraniana abandonada por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38714


----------



## alfonbass (1 Abr 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Pásate por el hilo del COVID y en un mes se te quita la tontería covidiota.
> 
> Tendrás acceso a estudios, ECAs, Observacionales, revisiones y metaestudios, artículos y opiniones de expertos médicos y científicos (de los de verdad, no los que siguen al rebaño y dicen lo que el poder desea) y análisis de primera mano de foreros muy bien informados.
> 
> ...



No puede ser un texto más simple el tuyo, es imposible


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Abr 2022)

Ridiculous maximus


----------



## delhierro (1 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Lo que tenemos en Belgorod.
> Probablemente he explicado un millón de veces que cuanto más bajo vuela un helicóptero, más tiempo vive.
> Lo mismo ocurre con los aviones.
> La baja no es de 100 metros.
> ...



Cuando se va a la guerra, es con todo. El enermigo es ucrania, y la OTAN, afirmar que esto es una pequeña operación o irle diciendo en las conversaciones al enemigo como te va a mover no trae nada bueno.

Tuve la impresión desde el principio que no habia un plan tan claro como muchos pensaban. Y sigo teniendola, veo cosas raras como que el puerto de mariupol cuando esta toda la marina rusa sin oposición no sea simplemente barrido. Y si ponen los intereses economicios delante, pues tampco lo entiendo.Primero ganas , luego reconstruyes y en el puerto y la aceria no hay civiles.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (1 Abr 2022)

Hombre una cosa es lo que se diga en un foro donde somos poco más que 4 gatos y otra muy distinta que un ucraniano reconozca en un medio de masas que son unos genocidas y que se asuste hasta el presentador...si la gente que haya visto esa declaración de intenciones no reacciona es que el lavado de cerebro es irreversible.


----------



## capitán almeida (1 Abr 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Grandísima Ucrania.
> 
> 
> 
> Dios bendiga a todos esos valientes que, sin dudarlo, decidieron derramar hasta la última gota de sangre por defender su país.



Muertos a la mayor gloria de tu raza criminal


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2022)

Situación en Mariupol a las 17.00 horas del 1 de abril de 2022

▪ En el distrito Central, la línea del frente se ha desplazado cerca de la costa. Los combates ya están teniendo lugar detrás de la calle italiana.

▪ Apretados en la ciudad y en Azovstal, el grupo intenta salir en dirección a los sitios A y B de Azovmash. La artillería aliada está trabajando a lo largo de las líneas de avance.

▪ Los grupos de asalto se han acercado a la parte norte de Azovstal.

▪ La limpieza continúa en los distritos de Kalmius y Levoberezhny.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38713


----------



## capitán almeida (1 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Ucrania ha de anexionarse Rusia.
> 
> Kiev es el origen de todo, la Covadonga de los Eslavos, hay que avanzar hasta Moscú y destruir el Khanato.
> Ya va siendo hora de dejar de dar vergüenza ajena con la tricolor. La UE se expandirá hasta los Urales, es lo mejor.



Pajillerón detected


----------



## Pepelillo (1 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Ya, pero eso lo solian hacer en casas, esto al estar expuestos en el exterior hay un cerro de fotografias que lo demuestran. Yo creo que en la liga de atrocidades historicas, los nacionalistas ucranianos sobrepasan ampliamente a nazis alemanes y ustachas croatas, solo los japoneses en Nanking pueden haber hecho atrocidades tan sofisticadas y sistematicas.



Hamijo creo que fuiste tú quien hace unos días comentó que la brutalidad de los nacionalistas ucranianos fue tal, que a la llegada de los SS, le fue enviada una carta a Eichmann instándole a que parara esa carnicería, más o menos.

Si eras tú, sabrías o te acordarías de alguna fuente donde se pueda leer sobre ese tema? No he podido encontrar nada por internet. Gracias.


----------



## ferrys (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## pirivi-parava (1 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Hombre una cosa es lo que se diga en un foro donde somos poco más que 4 gatos y otra muy distinta que un ucraniano reconozca en un medio de masas que son unos genocidas y que se asuste hasta el presentador...si la gente que haya visto esa declaración de intenciones no reacciona es que el lavado de cerebro es irreversible.



Pensaba que estaba entrevistando a un gatito lloroso y se ha encontrado un troll de las cavernas con la maza


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Vilux (1 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


>



Su pueblo es el israelita, dijo que está dispuest a sacrificar hasta el último ucraniano porque se la sopla.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Abr 2022)

Es un poco magufo pero peores cosas hemos visto, o quizas no:


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Hombre una cosa es lo que se diga en un foro donde somos poco más que 4 gatos y otra muy distinta que un ucraniano reconozca en un medio de masas que son unos genocidas y que se asuste hasta el presentador...si la gente que haya visto esa declaración de intenciones no reacciona es que el lavado de cerebro es irreversible.




_Oiga, oiga… A mí no me llame usted gato, por lo menos León.

Por cierto alguien sabe que paso con el león de Mariupol? Yo no he visto nada. Se habrá muerto de miedo al ver a los humanos en su salsa.

Y si son unos jodidos Genocidas._


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (1 Abr 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Pensaba que estaba entrevistando a un gatito lloroso y se ha encontrado un troll de las cavernas con la maza



Y menos mal que estaba entrevistando a un intelectual , si llega a ser un gorilosky de esos del regimiento Azov al presentador le habrían volado las gafas y varios dientes...


----------



## Antiparticula (1 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ridiculous maximus



¿lo de manejar minas a patadas cumple las normas de seguridad?

Me recuerda al video del chimpance con un kalasnikov.


----------



## EGO (1 Abr 2022)

1 de abril.Dia de la victoria sobre los rojazos.Hoy habra que tomarse un par de copazos a la salud del Caudillo.


----------



## Castellano (1 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Hombre una cosa es lo que se diga en un foro donde somos poco más que 4 gatos y otra muy distinta que un ucraniano reconozca en un medio de masas que son unos genocidas y que se asuste hasta el presentador...si la gente que haya visto esa declaración de intenciones no reacciona es que el lavado de cerebro es irreversible.



Yo cada vez veo más gente a pie de calle, que empieza a desconfiar de la versión oficial de la guerra de Ucrania. 

Sorprende ver qué mucha gente, que no se suele interesar mucho por estos temas, empieza a estar al corriente de quienes son los del batallón Azov, de lo que ha pasado en el Donbas desde 2014, y las atrocidades que están cometiendo desde el bando ucro.

A eso añadir, que otros muchos están empezando a perder el interés y el furor solidario con los ucros mientras aumentan exponencialmente los que están hartos de pagar los combustibles y la electricidad a cojón de mico gracias a las sanciones a Rusia, conocedores que han sido impuestas desde USA (mientras a los yankis no les afecta)

Cuanto más dure la guerra, menos follaucros otanistas van a quedar. 
No se convertirán en prorusos, pero se convertirán a la neutralidad y en pedir una política europea independiente de USA


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (1 Abr 2022)

Pepelillo dijo:


> Hamijo creo que fuiste tú quien hace unos días comentó que la brutalidad de los nacionalistas ucranianos fue tal, que a la llegada de los SS, le fue enviada una carta a Eichmann instándole a que parara esa carnicería, más o menos.
> 
> Si eras tú, sabrías o te acordarías de alguna fuente donde se pueda leer sobre ese tema? No he podido encontrar nada por internet. Gracias.



Si, lo lei hace tela de tiempo y creo que fue en este libro, detalla en uno de los primeros capitules muy bien la reunión que tuvo lugar en Wansee y la problematica de las afecciones de las tropas SS y del Heer por tener que asistir a las matanzas de civiles a tiro limpio que acaecian en Ucrania en 1941.









Auschwitz - Laurence Rees - Babelio


Críticas, citas extractos de Auschwitz de Laurence Rees. El tema de la II Guerra Mundial y el nazismo es siempre recurrente ent...



es.babelio.com





Hace años me lo lei, cuando se publicó... me perdonas si no aparece ahi, pero creo que si.

De todas maneras, como viene en gran parte de las declaraciones de Eichmann en el juicio que le hicieron en Tel Aviv, supongo que localizando las actas de este se podra tener la evidencia testifical del asunto.

Tambien este muchacho lo comenta por encima, sacando imagenes de la masacre de Babi Yar y el intento de humanizar el asunto mediante camiones con gas (que tampoco dio resultado).


----------



## podemita medio (1 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Hombre una cosa es lo que se diga en un foro donde somos poco más que 4 gatos y otra muy distinta que un ucraniano reconozca en un medio de masas que son unos genocidas y que se asuste hasta el presentador...si la gente que haya visto esa declaración de intenciones no reacciona es que el lavado de cerebro es irreversible.



Una cosa es que un pringado random en una TV diga cualquier chorrada, que a saber quién le paga o por qué lo dice, y otra hacerlo. Hay noticias de ukros exterminando civiles rusos en esta guerra? yo creo que ninguna.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Abr 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> ¿lo manejar minas a patadas cumple las normas de seguridad?
> 
> Me recuerda al video del chimpance con un kalasnikov.



Solo serán las carcasas, era un trolleo.


----------



## Fígaro (1 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> 1 de abril.Dia de la victoria sobre los rojazos.Hoy habra que tomarse un par de copazos a la salud del Caudillo.




Espera, que el 9 de Mayo tenían fiesta grande en la Plaza Roja los orcos...


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2022)

Las aventuras del mercenario estadounidense Robert Varadero en Ucrania. Alegre entrevista a su llegada, luego explotó contra una mina con un grupo de mercenarios y al final quedó bajo el fuego del ejército ruso. Se espera que sea enviado al infierno de Bandera.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38721

_Videos del imbecil en el enlace_


----------



## Pepelillo (1 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Si, lo lei hace tela de tiempo y creo que fue en este libro, detalla en uno de los primeros capitules muy bien la reunión que tuvo lugar en Wansee y la problematica de las afecciones de las tropas SS y del Heer por tener que asistir a las matanzas de civiles a tiro limpio que acaecian en Ucrania en 1941.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias shur.


----------



## Kluster (1 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ridiculous maximus



Que manera más temeraria de quitar las minas. Yo no me fiaría ni un pelo.


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2022)

Intentamos reunir datos de diversas fuentes para obtener una imagen más o menos clara de la situación en Mariupol.

Según algunos informes, la estación de tren ha quedado bajo el control de las tropas rusas y del Frente Nacional de la DNR.

Al mismo tiempo, se informa de que las fuerzas de las AFU se han concentrado no sólo en la zona industrial de Azovstal, sino también en Azovmash y en la Siderurgia de Illich, que habían sido designadas como liberadas.

Los datos aún no han sido confirmados.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38720


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2022)

Los residentes de Mariupol incluso utilizan animales para salir de la ciudad. No hay muchos coches y las gasolineras están fuera de servicio.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38719

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2022)

El consejo de la ciudad de Kakhovka dijo que Rusia había destituido a todo el gobierno de la ciudad y nombrado al suyo propio. Pavlo Filipchuk, diputado del consejo regional de Kherson, se convirtió en el nuevo alcalde de la ciudad. El jefe de policía de la ciudad también ha sido sustituido

t.me/boris_rozhin/38718


----------



## dabuti (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (1 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Las milicias de Donbass no tiene fuerza para atacar sin el apoyo ruso.Es normal que el frente en esa zona se haya movido muy poco.
> 
> Los separatistas estan teniendo muchisimas bajas para tomar pueblos de mierda que no cambian nada el curso de la guerra.



la milicia DNR tiene enfrente el grupo mas fuerte del ukroejercito, simplemente los mantienen fijados y los machacan con artilleria. hay tres lineas de defensa fortificadas de los ucros asi que no basta con tomar la primera linea y avanzar porque te responden con artillleria

Rusia ataca desde los flancos sur y norte y va cerrando la bolsa, es como el yunque y el martillo


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Abr 2022)

¿Alguna vez la URSS controló a los nazis ucranianaos? empiezo a dudarlo:


----------



## manodura79 (1 Abr 2022)

Aquí tenemos la entrevista en La Cope con el biólogo que trabajó en Chernobyl. No solo desmonta la falsedad de los 300 soldados hechos pedazo por la radiación, sino que desmonta en 5 minutos el relato de la peligrosidad de la energía nuclear en la zona del accidente.
El español que mejor conoce Chernóbil, sobre los soldados rusos con radiación: "Es absolutamente imposible"


----------



## Tierra Azul (1 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Me importa mas tu puta madre....rata sarnosa...



para ti hijo de puta


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2022)

En la ciudad de Malaya Viska (región de Kirovograd), un pediatra se abalanzó sobre los refugiados de Irpen y dijo que no eran bienvenidos aquí.

"Una Ucrania" dijeron

t.me/boris_rozhin/38717

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (1 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Una cosa es que un pringado random en una TV diga cualquier chorrada, que a saber quién le paga o por qué lo dice, y otra hacerlo. Hay noticias de ukros exterminando civiles rusos en esta guerra? yo creo que ninguna.



Pero qué pringado ramdom ni qué niño muerto? ...ese es profesor de una universidad de Lvov, no es un don nadie , y lo peor es que no habla por hablar porque efectivamente los ukros llevan 8 años 8 matando rusos en el este de Ucrania, hay muchos vídeos y noticias que hablan de ello...és la causa de la guerra por si no se había enterado...

Y en ésta guerra los ukros siguen bombardeando viviendas con civiles dentro y sin que haya militares cerca, por ejemplo ayer mismo en Donetsk, que no hablen de estas cosas en Tele Circo, La Secta (de las Mentiras) o Gangrena 3 no quiere decir que no pasen...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Abr 2022)

Pepinazo en una fàbrica de la zona de Azovstal....hay video, yo no puedo poner

En iz.ru


----------



## Oso Polar (1 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Sí, aunque lo de los misiles es más "inevitable", ya que los pueden lanzar desde el quinto pino. Pero lo de los helicópteros ya no, es más grave, pone de manifiesto carencias rusas. Otro paralelismo sería la incursión de Doolittle en Tokio, que por cierto ví en tuiter a un militar yanqui recomendando hacer algo parecido hace unas semanas, un golpe de efecto moral, se nota la mano yanqui aquí.




- Hace unos días una avioneta civil robada sobrevoló importantes zonas militares en Italia, siendo detectado mucho después.
- Un dron de los 70' de la extinta URSS se paseo por media Europa sin ser detectado.
- Las narco-avioneta ingresan a EEUU por su frontera sur volando a baja altura.

Ninguna sistema de defensa aérea está pensada para captar un objeto solitario volando a tan baja altura a menos que se posicionen manpads, baterías y radares específicos para tal fin.


----------



## podemita medio (1 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Pero qué pringado ramdom ni qué niño muerto? ...ese es profesor de una universidad de Lvov, no es un don nadie , y lo peor es que no habla por hablar porque efectivamente los ukros llevan 8 años 8 matando rusos en el este de Ucrania, hay muchos vídeos y noticias que hablan de ello...és la causa de la guerra por si no se había enterado...
> 
> Y en ésta guerra los ukros siguen bombardeando viviendas con civiles dentro y sin que haya militares cerca, por ejemplo ayer mismo en Donetsk, que no hablen de estas cosas en Tele Circo, La Secta (de las Mentiras) o Gangrena 3 no quiere decir que no pasen...



Eres un mentiroso. Si Ucrania estuviera bombarneando Donetsk, a RT y a los follaputin os faltaría el tiempo para poner fotos y vídeos de niños muertos, y yo aún no he visto ninguno.


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2022)

Confirmado: los dos hijos del padre loco nazi ruso, Roman y Leonid Butusin, que vinieron a luchar a Ucrania, murieron combatiendo al ejército ruso cerca de Kharkov.

ROA chevron - auténtico

t.me/boris_rozhin/38724


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (1 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Alguna vez la URSS controló a los nazis ucranianaos? empiezo a dudarlo:



Paguitero de la NATO.
Oleksandr Pronkevich participated in research projects financed by governments of Spain, Poland, Germany, and Ukraine.


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2022)

Imágenes operativas de la detención hoy de un cómplice de la organización terrorista internacional Hayat Tahrir ash-Sham (_al Qaeda_) en Astracán. Se ha abierto un caso en virtud de la parte 1.1 del artículo 205.1 del Código Penal ruso.

Debemos recordar que hoy nuestros colegas del Servicio Federal de Seguridad en 9 regiones del país han reprimido las actividades de 10 radicales de KTsh.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38725


----------



## Simo Hayha (1 Abr 2022)

Helicópteros ucranios atacan depósitos de orcofuel en mordor.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (1 Abr 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Yo cada vez veo más gente a pie de calle, que empieza a desconfiar de la versión oficial de la guerra de Ucrania.
> 
> Sorprende ver qué mucha gente, que no se suele interesar mucho por estos temas, empieza a estar al corriente de quienes son los del batallón Azov, de lo que ha pasado en el Donbas desde 2014, y las atrocidades que están cometiendo desde el bando ucro.
> 
> ...



Un compañero de trabajo cuando empezó la guerra decía que Putin era un dictador y un criminal ..pero ha cambiado de opinión cuando ha visto el vídeo de 2014 de los Azov-boys crucificando a un ruso y las fotos y vídeos de la gente atada con cinta americana como si fueran perros... desde luego cuanto mas dure la guerra mas se va a ver el lobo que hay debajo de la piel de cordero.


----------



## Simo Hayha (1 Abr 2022)

Australia mandará vehículos blindados a Ucrania


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (1 Abr 2022)

Otro helicóptero ruski abatido en la zona de Luhansk con una manpads, la provincia rebelde, sin información sobre la tripulación.


----------



## Simo Hayha (1 Abr 2022)

Alemania aprueba el envío de 60 vehículos blindados a Ucrania


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2022)

1 de abril de 2022. Mariupol.
La primera foto muestra la evacuación de un tanque abatido, la segunda una mina marina tirada en las calles

t.me/boris_rozhin/38736


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (1 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Eres un mentiroso. Si Ucrania estuviera bombarneando Donetsk, a RT y a los follaputin os faltaría el tiempo para poner fotos y vídeos de niños muertos, y yo aún no he visto ninguno.



¿Qué no ha visto vídeos? ahí tiene....


----------



## amcxxl (1 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Alguna vez la URSS controló a los nazis ucranianaos? empiezo a dudarlo:



a esa chusma la dieron 10 años de carcel en Siberia y ni siquiera los cumplieron porque se dio un indulto general a la muerte de Stalin

la culpa de todo fue del mazorcas (kruchov) . que estaba casado con una ucraniana occidental y al final metio un monton de gente afin en las estructuras de poder del PC de Ucrania

yo no creo en la reinsercion de nazis y colaboracionistas, la mala hierba debe ser arrancada de raiz


----------



## Fauna iberica (1 Abr 2022)

No le está yendo bien la guerra a Rusia.
No acaba de embolsar al ejército ucraniano, y estos incluso se permiten contraofensiva, han llegado a atacar suelo ruso.
De seguro que tienen que estar armados hasta los dientes con todo el material que les está entregando la OTAN, y los miles de "asesores" que estarán allí, no de mercenarios que juegan al calle of duty, serán fuerzas especiales que seguro que jamás saldrán en las TV.
Rusia va a tener que replantearse subesyrategia militar, e ir a por todas con bombardeos de saturación y una lluvia de misiles, es un dilema muy conflictivo ya que implicaría la muerte de miles de civiles que es precisamente lo que los ucronazis y la OTAN buscan.
Otra opción en asediar las ciudades y esperar su rendición por desgaste, pero eso implicaría fijar miles de tropas y material y dejar desguarnecidos otro frentes para que contraataque los ucronazis apoyados por los otanicos.
Le están volviendo a meter en la misma trampa que en Afganistán.
A ver los estrategas rusos como resuelven esto.


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2022)

Nada fuera de lo común. Sólo un cartel que pide voluntarios alemanes para ir a Ucrania.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38728


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> claro para una pequeña comunidad hasta con mierda de gato...ahora piensa en grande my bro



Si es por mierda todos los países van hasta arriba de los inodoros, lo único que necesitan es secarlo.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (1 Abr 2022)

Un BTR ruski fue alcanzado por un certero disparo de artillería de los malvados ucras, y fue completamente destruído. Observen a visto de dron. La artillería está causando aún más estragos aún que los ATGM´s.


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2022)

Las autoridades del DNR informan de las bajas

La defensora del pueblo de Donetsk, Darya Morozova, ha informado sobre las pérdidas de las fuerzas republicanas durante una operación militar especial.

Entre el 25 y el 31 de marzo murieron 186 miembros de las fuerzas del orden y militares y 82 civiles. El número de heridos fue de 758 y 360, respectivamente.

Desde principios de año, 780 miembros de los cuerpos de seguridad han muerto en la DNR y 3609 han resultado heridos. Además, murieron 192 civiles y 843 resultaron heridos.

t.me/anna_news/26799


----------



## Argentium (1 Abr 2022)

*Uniper, de Alemania: estamos revisando las nuevas condiciones de pago del gas ruso*
17:01 || 01/04/2022


----------



## Epicii (1 Abr 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Pásate por el hilo del COVID y en un mes se te quita la tontería covidiota.
> 
> Tendrás acceso a estudios, ECAs, Observacionales, revisiones y metaestudios, artículos y opiniones de expertos médicos y científicos (de los de verdad, no los que siguen al rebaño y dicen lo que el poder desea) y análisis de primera mano de foreros muy bien informados.
> 
> ...



No me venga a contar lo que es el covid, yo lo tuve...
Usted es un delirante conspiranoico, y me aburren mucho con sus delirios...


----------



## Fmercury1980 (1 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El consejo de la ciudad de Kakhovka dijo que Rusia había destituido a todo el gobierno de la ciudad y nombrado al suyo propio. Pavlo Filipchuk, diputado del consejo regional de Kherson, se convirtió en el nuevo alcalde de la ciudad. El jefe de policía de la ciudad también ha sido sustituido
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/38718



Parece que los rusos tienen intención de quedarse con la ribera oriental del Dniéper. ¿Pero qué sucederá con la ciudad de Jersón y la ribera occidental? ¿Los retendrá Rusia como cabeza de puente? ¿O establecerá su línea de defensa en el río?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Abr 2022)

viewsFreedom Belle , 00:48


*Whooooooa this is interesting.
Someone sent this to me on Anonup*

*Z = Q
Same origins*


*Foreign Affairs Intelligence Council *@IntellUK
26 minutes ago


*No habrá un solo gobernante en esta nueva realidad....

Nadie en la Tierra será considerado de segunda categoría. Todas las naciones son iguales y soberanas". *

*Se trata de un proceso objetivo que no puede detenerse.*





* 
Vincent Kennedy -Z *
 *Imagine* the Russians put a Q on their tanks.











Vincent Kennedy -Z
As Russia continues to make financial power moves Russia's FM says this:
'"A new reality is taking shape: the unipolar world is irretrievably receding into the past and a multipolar world is being born.
This is an objective process that cannot be stopped.
There won't be one single ruler in this new reality....
Nobody on Earth will be considered a second-rate player. All nations are equal and sovereign."
 ​


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2022)

La parte ucraniana informa de que ha recuperado el control de una serie de asentamientos en dirección a Kiev.

Hoy he vuelto a pasar todo el día en Mariupol como parte de @anna_news Las noticias de la región de Kiev han sido un poco de ducha de agua fría. Las emociones abundan, me abstendré de comentar por ahora.

t.me/anna_news/26798


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Abr 2022)

❗ La situación en Mariupol a las 17.00 horas del 1 de abril de 2022

▪ En la región Centro, el frente se ha desplazado cerca de la costa. La lucha ya está en marcha detrás de Italian Street.

▪ El grupo atrapado en la ciudad y en Azovstal está tratando de escapar hacia los sitios A y B de Azovmash. La artillería de las fuerzas aliadas está trabajando en las direcciones del avance.

▪Grupos de asalto se acercaron a la parte norte de Azovstal.

▪ La limpieza continúa en los distritos de Kalmiussky y Levoberezhny.

#mapa #Mariupol #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## amcxxl (1 Abr 2022)

Se vienen las hostias como panes:
Jefe de la DPR: Es mejor que los residentes de Slavyansk y Kramatorsk abandonen las ciudades. Los nacionalistas locales representan una amenaza para la vida de los civiles.


El periodista de Komsomol, Alexander Kots, que trabaja en la dirección de Kiev, confirmó que las tropas rusas están abandonando los distritos y retirándose.


El corresponsal de Izvestia, Alexander Safiulin, filmó una explosión en la planta de Ilyich en Mariupol. Los nacionalistas ucranianos convirtieron el edificio en un área fortificada.


❗ En la semana del 25 al 31 de marzo, 186 de las fuerzas de seguridad (758 heridos) y 82 civiles (360 heridos) fueron asesinados en la RPD — DPR Ombudsman


----------



## Archimanguina (1 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Los militantes ucranianos utilizan las comunicaciones subterráneas de las fábricas de Mariupol como refugio. D. Pushilin: “Las fuerzas restantes de los nacionalistas se concentran en las zonas industriales de las plantas metalúrgicas que llevan su nombre. Ilich, Azovstal y Azovmash. Es difícil decir cuál es su número, ya que sus lugares de concentración son destruidos por armas remotas. Nuestras unidades en la superficie han nivelado todo. Pero todavía hay seis pisos de comunicaciones bajo tierra, y ahora el enemigo está usando todo esto como refugio. Ahora la parte de la margen izquierda de la ciudad, el aeropuerto y la estación de tren están bajo el control del DPR.



a esos señores les van a acabar gaseando ya vereis. Eso si, no saldra en la tele de alli ni de aqui. Cosas de la guerra moderna.


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2022)

Nos retiramos de debajo de Kiev.

Me ha costado mucho tiempo abordar este post. Al principio porque hay ciertas reglas para difundir información durante las hostilidades. Entonces, porque no podía encontrar respuestas a las preguntas que hacían mis suscriptores. Y que me pregunto.

Cuando empezaron a aparecer fotos de banderas ucranianas en el lugar en el que nos encontrábamos hace unos días, resultó inútil negar lo evidente. Nos estamos retirando de debajo de Kiev. Estamos retirando nuestras unidades "detrás de la cinta". No soy un político ni un general, no tengo todo el panorama frente a mí. No sé por qué se tomó esta decisión.

Soy un reportero de un país en guerra. Y he estado con mi ejército todos estos meses y medio. Y estoy orgulloso de haber tenido el honor de cubrir las heroicas batallas primero en Mariupol. Luego, cerca de Kiev. Estuve en Gostomel y estreché la mano de auténticos bogatyrs rusos. Nadie ni nada puede arrebatarles su hazaña. Y nadie los devaluará. No podían ser tomados en batalla. Ya está en la Historia. Al igual que la fuerza de desembarco de Pristina, que luego también abandonó Slatina.

La guerra acaba de empezar. Entonces veremos quién tiene razón y quién no. Debemos sacar conclusiones y seguir adelante. Hasta el final. Me quedo con nuestro ejército. Apóyale ahora.

t.me/anna_news/26797


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Abr 2022)

El gobierno alemán aprobó la entrega a Ucrania de 56 vehículos de combate de infantería, que originalmente pertenecían a la antigua Alemania Oriental.

Berlín dio luz verde a la transferencia de 56 vehículos del tipo PbV-501 (BMP-1) de una empresa checa, dijo el viernes un portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa.El gobierno alemán aprobó la entrega a Ucrania de vehículos blindados de transporte de personal. que anteriormente pertenecían a la RDA y ahora son utilizados por el ejército checo.

Según el periódico Welt am Sonntag, estamos hablando de 58 vehículos blindados de transporte de personal del tipo PbV-501. Terminaron en el balance del ejército de la Alemania unida después de la reunificación de la RFA y la RDA. A fines de la década de 1990, los equipos fueron transferidos a Suecia, que a su vez los vendió a una empresa de la República Checa.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (1 Abr 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> No le está yendo bien la guerra a Rusia.
> No acaba de embolsar al ejército ucraniano, y estos incluso se permiten contraofensiva, han llegado a atacar suelo ruso.
> De seguro que tienen que estar armados hasta los dientes con todo el material que les está entregando la OTAN, y los miles de "asesores" que estarán allí, no de mercenarios que juegan al calle of duty, serán fuerzas especiales que seguro que jamás saldrán en las TV.
> Rusia va a tener que replantearse subesyrategia militar, e ir a por todas con bombardeos de saturación y una lluvia de misiles, es un dilema muy conflictivo ya que implicaría la muerte de miles de civiles que es precisamente lo que los ucronazis y la OTAN buscan.
> ...




Lo peor de todo no es eso, sino que 300000 ucranianos a los que la guerra y Zelenski se las traía al pairo y que estaban fuera del país viendo la guerra desde una doritocueva han vuelto al país para empuñar las armas. El ataque ruso ha provocado que cualquier ciudadano ucraniano de entre 16 y 50 años sea potencialmente un combatiente, algo ante lo que no hay solución militar salvo redefinir el término victoria y tratar de salir de la manera más digna posible, y pretendían tomar Jarkov en solo 3 días y que serían recibidos con flores como si fueran libertadores.

Es difícil que Putin, con casi 70 años, sobreviva a un desastre militar de esta envergadura en Ucrania, la guerra total no es una opción, y ni siquiera en ese caso tendrían la victoria asegurada puesto que en ese caso hasta los ancianos de 80 años que aún quedaran vivos tomarían las armas.


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2022)

En una "reunión pública" de macronistas, se hizo una pregunta incómoda desde el público... "Usted tiene una serie de conflictos de intereses: Alstom, McKinsey, Benalla...", comenzó el interrogador, que fue interrumpido por abucheos, tras lo cual fue agarrado y escoltado fuera de la sala por la seguridad.

El McKinseygate está cobrando fuerza. Vamos a contar la historia de fondo.

A finales de 2015, Macron, el joven ministro de Economía, pidió a la empresa estadounidense que trabajara sobre los contornos de su proyecto de ley Noé, para "nuevas oportunidades económicas" destinadas a "liberar" el "crecimiento de las empresas".

Esta ley "Macron 2", que se convirtió en la ley El-Homry en 2016, fue redactada por un equipo de cuatro consultores de McKinsey. Decenas de miles de activistas de izquierda salieron a la calle contra la ley y los sindicatos se pusieron en huelga. Las protestas contra Macron comenzaron antes de que se convirtiera en presidente. En general, hubo protestas activas.

Se habló de la remuneración de esta misión por parte de McKinsey. Al final la empresa decidió trabajar gratis...

Algún tiempo después, cuando Macron llegó a la presidencia, la empresa volvió a dar forma a la estrategia en varios ámbitos. La salud, por ejemplo. Sólo que esta vez por un buen precio... Y sin... ¡Impuestos! La empresa obtuvo grandes beneficios, con unos ingresos de unos mil millones en 2021. Y eso habría estado bien, si la empresa no fuera estadounidense. Al revisar los casos, se encuentra esto: "reorganización de la CIA" en 2015.

Bastante bien, ¿no?
Y luego no sólo los políticos han empezado a hablar de que Macron ponga a Francia bajo control externo, sino que el Senado francés escribe en un informe de marzo que Francia está perdiendo soberanía en el frente legislativo... 

t.me/boris_rozhin/38740


----------



## Archimanguina (1 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Voluntario italiano asesinado en el Donbass
> 
> El voluntario italiano Edi Ongaro, indicativo de Bozambo, murió en acción en la aldea de Advedka, al norte de Donetsk, el 30 de marzo. Al parecer, Edi estaba en una trinchera con otros combatientes cuando el enemigo lanzó una granada de mano a la trinchera. Edi se abalanzó sobre él y lo cubrió con su cuerpo. Se sacrificó heroicamente para salvar la vida de sus compañeros.
> 
> ...



la traduccion del kia inglés por asesinado en español es una gran cagada que da lugar a error, no es asesinado, es caido en combate, pues el soldado esta armado y por lo tanto ocasion tiene de defenderse.


----------



## kelden (1 Abr 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Pásate por el hilo del COVID y en un mes se te quita la tontería covidiota.
> 
> Tendrás acceso a estudios, ECAs, Observacionales, revisiones y metaestudios, artículos y opiniones de expertos médicos y científicos (de los de verdad, no los que siguen al rebaño y dicen lo que el poder desea) y análisis de primera mano de foreros muy bien informados.
> 
> ...



No, no hay ninguna conspiración covídica. Primero se rieron del bicho y luego les pilló totalmente en bragas. ¿Que aprovechan para ensayar métodos varios de control social? Sería estúpido no hacerlo, la ocasión la pintan calva. ¿Que las farmacéuticas occidentales estafan? Qué novedad, lo que han hecho siempre. USA récord absoluto de muertes. Se veía venir. ¿Que la mayoría de gente que se muere de CoViD lo hace de agravamiento de patologías previas (no todos)? Por supuesto, las cosas funcionan así. Sin ese virus no hubieran muerto, ¿verdad?

Una cosa es que sea previsible lo que ha pasado, y otra que sea planificado. A no ser que consideremos ‘planificación’ a conducir intoxicados estilo Carromero porque así lo decidió la bruja piruja o el sínodo de los judios ocultos. Básicamente el del COVID ha sido un problema de mala gestión. Y eso que los chinos nos marcaron el camino bien clarito. No había más que copiarles.


----------



## IgFarben (1 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La parte ucraniana informa de que ha recuperado el control de una serie de asentamientos en dirección a Kiev.
> 
> Hoy he vuelto a pasar todo el día en Mariupol como parte de @anna_news Las noticias de la región de Kiev han sido un poco de ducha de agua fría. Las emociones abundan, me abstendré de comentar por ahora.
> 
> ...



La operación sobre Kiev ha sido una cagada. No lo niegan ni los expertos rusos.
Han perdido muchas tropas adiestradas(es donde mas bajas ha sufrido el VDV) y todo para nada(han causado también bastantes bajas a las mejores unidades ucranianas, pero al final ese territorio lo han perdido).


Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Lo peor de todo no es eso, sino que 300000 ucranianos a los que la guerra y Zelenski se las traía al pairo y que estaban fuera del país viendo la guerra desde una doritocueva han vuelto al país para empuñar las armas. El ataque ruso ha provocado que cualquier ciudadano ucraniano de entre 16 y 50 años sea potencialmente un combatiente, algo ante lo que no hay solución militar salvo redefinir el término victoria y tratar de salir de la manera más digna posible, y pretendían tomar Jarkov en solo 3 días y que serían recibidos con flores como si fueran libertadores.
> 
> Es difícil que Putin, con casi 70 años, sobreviva a un desastre militar de esta envergadura en Ucrania, la guerra total no es una opción, y ni siquiera en ese caso tendrían la victoria asegurada puesto que en ese caso hasta los ancianos de 80 años que aún quedaran vivos tomarían las armas.



El problema que tienen los ucranianos es que no tienen suficientes armas ni municiones para armar a tanta gente, y la guerra entra en una nueva fase en la que tienen complicado repetir los éxitos del norte, donde el terreno y el avance ruso eran mas propicios a emboscadas y fuego de artillería. Va a ser una guerra de mucho mas desgaste y en una zona mas abierta, con menos bosques y con frentes mas definidos. Como ejemplo podemos ver la reciente batalla de Izyum, que ha sido donde los ucranianos han acantonado mas fuerzas en un solo lugar, y les han machacado. Me puedo equivocar, pero sigo pensando que esta es una guerra que ninguno de los 2 puede ganar.


----------



## Oso Polar (1 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Si los Super Galeb y Orao serbios fueron capaces (volando a baja altura, junto a las montañas) de llegar hasta Tirana y Tuzla y atacar sendas bases de la OTAN, dos helicópteros volando muy bajo y encima en un terreno llano, pues está claro que también. Eso sí, me reafirmo, el desempeño de los serbios fue mejor que el de los ucranianos.
> 
> Ahora bien, ten por seguro que ya habrán localizado la ubicación de los helicópteros, y destruirán ese lugar más pronto que tarde.



Por este motivo, por ser Ucrania un terreno tan llano, es que Rusia inicio esta invasión y lo del ataque con helicóptero lo confirma, defender la frontera con su vecino del Este, tal como se encuentra conformada ahora, es materialmente imposible y supondría un gasto en defensa enorme que llevaría a Rusia a la bancarrota. 

Se imaginan si EEUU tuviera que militarizar toda su frontera con México y Canadá, pues el gasto sería de tal tamaño para su economía que sería preferible una invasión a ambos países y desgranarlos en varios estados más pequeños.

Ucrania va dejar de existir tal como la conocemos y como mínimo el Dnieper será la frontera natural y lo ideal sería dejarla sin acceso al Mar Negro.


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2022)

Nueva declaración de Mikhail Mizintsev, jefe del Centro de Gestión de la Defensa Nacional de la Federación Rusa. Principal:

- La salida de los residentes de Mariupol por el corredor humanitario se ha visto interrumpida por los repetidos bombardeos de los militantes;

- A partir de las 10:00 hora de Moscú del 1 de abril, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas reabren el corredor humanitario de Mariupol a Zaporizhia;

- Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas evacuaron en 24 horas a 18.182 personas, entre ellas 3.412 niños, de zonas peligrosas de Ucrania, la DNR y la LNR a Rusia;

- Un total de 527.607 personas han sido evacuadas desde el inicio de la operación especial, 115.347 de Mariupol;

- Los neonazis siguen reteniendo a más de 4,5 millones de civiles como escudos humanos en Kyiv, Kharkiv, Chernihiv, Sumy y otras ciudades;

- Las autoridades ucranianas intentan hacer pasar por rusas las minas navales del Mar Negro;

- Rusia ha entregado 6.769,3 toneladas de ayuda humanitaria a Ucrania desde el 2 de marzo.

t.me/surf_noise1/9962


----------



## Zhukov (1 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La parte ucraniana informa de que ha recuperado el control de una serie de asentamientos en dirección a Kiev.
> 
> Hoy he vuelto a pasar todo el día en Mariupol como parte de @anna_news Las noticias de la región de Kiev han sido un poco de ducha de agua fría. Las emociones abundan, me abstendré de comentar por ahora.
> 
> ...





No hagáis mucho caso, es un repliegue táctico, como en todas las guerras. Se abandonan posiciones a otras más defendibles para economizar fuerzas y emplearlas con más provecho en otros frentes.

Es un simple cambio de objetivos y prioridades. Se han metido demasiadas tropas empeñadas en el asedio de Kiev, que son más necesarias en otra parte. Primero Donbass, Nikolayev y Kharkov. Ya le llegará el turno a Kiev.

Además no levantan el asedio, sólo se retiran un poco.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Profesor Bacterio (1 Abr 2022)

Los ruskis están colapsando al este de Kiev.





Dicen las malas lenguas que muchos rusos están vendiendo sus propiedades en Crimea por miedo a que los malvados ucras se apoderen de la peninsula. Sin duda la guerra va viento en popa para el Kremlin.


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2022)

*MENSAJE A LA GENTE DEL SUDESTE, especialmente en el Donbás (que vive en los territorios controlados por Bandera)*

Siempre decimos lo que creemos que es verdad, por muy duro que parezca. Hoy les pedimos que salgan de sus casas y vayan en cualquier dirección segura.

Creemos que la batalla para liberar el Donbass será dura, los nazis se esconderán en las ciudades y se cubrirán de civiles. Es necesario arrancarles esta baza de las manos. Aceptamos que los tipos más avanzados de armas no nucleares pueden ser utilizados contra los Banderitas en las zonas urbanas. Puede haber víctimas civiles. La evacuación es lo correcto.

En este post no estamos bromeando, y consideramos importante advertir al mayor número de personas posible del peligro inminente. Por favor, cuídese y cuide a sus seres queridos y trasládese a un lugar seguro.

t.me/surf_noise1/9961


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Abr 2022)

se extenderá esta ley a varios países de Europa ?


----------



## apocalippsis (1 Abr 2022)

Aqui se ve ,mas claro donde pega el pepinazo,

El corresponsal del canal de televisión Izvestia, Alexander Safiulin, filmó el momento de la explosión en Mariupol Ilyich Iron and Steel Works.

Los nacionalistas ucranianos del grupo radical "Azov" (la organización está prohibida en la Federación Rusa) convirtieron el edificio en un área fortificada.

Las batallas por Mariupol han estado ocurriendo casi desde el comienzo de la operación especial para proteger Donbass . El 1 de abril, Eduard Basurin, portavoz de la Milicia Popular de la República Popular de Donetsk (RPD), afirmó que en la ciudad quedaban tres focos principales de resistencia . Estamos hablando del centro de Mariupol, la planta de Azovstal y el puerto. El 28 de marzo, Basurin informó que las afueras de la ciudad estaban completamente bajo el control de los militares de la república.









Момент взрыва на заводе Ильича в Мариуполе попал на видео


Корреспондент телеканала «Известия» Александр Сафиулин снял на видео момент взрыва на Мариупольском металлургическом комбинате имени Ильича.Украинские националисты из радикальной группировки «Азов» (организация запрещена в РФ) превратили здание в укрепрайон.




iz.ru


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2022)

Mariupol, una zona cercana a la planta de Azovstal, donde los militantes están siendo barridos. En el edificio destruido por los nazis está escrita la dirección que debe tomar Ksenia Sobchak

t.me/surf_noise1/9958


----------



## Fauna iberica (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (1 Abr 2022)

LDPR planea presentar a la Duma Estatal un borrador de declaración sobre el reconocimiento del genocidio ruso en Ucrania desde 2014


marzo de 2022. Los soldados del ejército de la RPD golpean en la mano de obra y el equipo del enemigo con misiles guiados antitanque. 


Limpieza de minas de la TPP Schastensky por la Milicia Popular de la LPR


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Abr 2022)

Esto les va a encantar a los patriotas españoles del hilo:


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> No hagáis mucho caso, es un repliegue táctico, como en todas las guerras. Se abandonan posiciones a otras más defendibles para economizar fuerzas y emplearlas con más provecho en otros frentes.
> 
> Es un simple cambio de objetivos y prioridades. Se han metido demasiadas tropas empeñadas en el asedio de Kiev, que son más necesarias en otra parte. Primero Donbass, Nikolayev y Kharkov. Ya le llegará el turno a Kiev.
> 
> Además no levantan el asedio, sólo se retiran un poco.




Lo se.
Además controlan el cielo por si en Kiev se les ocurre enviar alguna columna de socorro.

Los periodistas están cansados.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Abr 2022)

Mariúpol


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Eres un mentiroso. Si Ucrania estuviera bombarneando Donetsk, a RT y a los follaputin os faltaría el tiempo para poner fotos y vídeos de niños muertos, y yo aún no he visto ninguno.



Español y tonto, dos desgracias en una:


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Kluster (1 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Mariúpol
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1008822



A Mariupol le quedan dos telediarios.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (1 Abr 2022)

Basurin sobre los helicópteros de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania derribados cerca de Mariupol:
1. Helicópteros de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron lanzados deliberadamente hacia la ciudad para derribar al salir.
2. Al intentar despegar de la ciudad, 2 helicópteros fueron derribados. Uno cayó en Rybatsky, uno en el mar.
3. Los dos helicópteros APU restantes regresaron a la ciudad.


Radiska está transmitiendo desde Mariupol. Quiere demostrar que será el último en irse o que está listo para morir. Bueno, él eligió. 


Los pueblos de Bobrovo y Nizhne, cuya toma se confirmó hoy por la LPR. 


Nuevos grupos de "negociación" ya han ido al Frente Oriental.


El alcalde de Melitopol, Fedorov, dijo que los rusos están extendiendo su línea de Internet desde Crimea y bloqueando las comunicaciones móviles ucranianas. 


La inteligencia británica Mi-6 notificó al Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania la intención de Rusia de iniciar una operación para capturar a Nikolaev en un futuro próximo. ¿Se quedará Kim o se irá?


----------



## Peineto (1 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> No me venga a contar lo que es el covid, yo lo tuve...
> Usted es un delirante conspiranoico, y me aburren mucho con sus delirios...



Tú ttuviste paperas. A refrescarse al rincón de los ignorados.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (1 Abr 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Lo peor de todo no es eso, sino que 300000 ucranianos a los que la guerra y Zelenski se las traía al pairo y que estaban fuera del país viendo la guerra desde una doritocueva han vuelto al país para empuñar las armas. El ataque ruso ha provocado que cualquier ciudadano ucraniano de entre 16 y 50 años sea potencialmente un combatiente, algo ante lo que no hay solución militar salvo redefinir el término victoria y tratar de salir de la manera más digna posible, y pretendían tomar Jarkov en solo 3 días y que serían recibidos con flores como si fueran libertadores.
> 
> Es difícil que Putin, con casi 70 años, sobreviva a un desastre militar de esta envergadura en Ucrania, la guerra total no es una opción, y ni siquiera en ese caso tendrían la victoria asegurada puesto que en ese caso hasta los ancianos de 80 años que aún quedaran vivos tomarían las armas.






Y los regalitos occidentales irían subiendo de categoría...


----------



## Aksturiax (1 Abr 2022)

Lo de Kiev les ha permitido el embolsamiento de Mariupol, sin esa amenaza habrían reforzado el Dombass y posiblemente tratar de romper el cerco. Ahora ya aunque vayan para allá no lo van a intentar, para lo que queda dentro de Mariupol terminarían con más bajas rompiendo el cerco de lo que intentar salvar de allí.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Abr 2022)

Mas atrocidades de los seguidores de BAAL.


----------



## Mabuse (1 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> "La guerra será larga porque tenemos que matar muchos rusos"....y el tío lo dice tan tranqulo, y no se está refieriendo al ejército ruso sino a los civiles que viven en el este de Ucrania, ésto es apología del genocidio y de la limpieza étnica e incluso "delito de odio" si ese sujeto fuera español ...joder, hasta un ciego puede ver que le está dando la razón a Putin.



Al fondo del plano se ve a un tipo con cara de Overton moviendo un marco.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (1 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Alguna vez la URSS controló a los nazis ucranianaos? empiezo a dudarlo:



Por el hilo hay información al respecto, de un texto en ruso que trajo @amcxxl. Lo que sucedió, básicamente, fue que el SMERSH sólo pudo limpiar un parte, la más manchada de sangre, de los nazis ucranianos. Otra parte se largó a Canadá, país del que muchos se asombran de ver colonias de retoños ucranianos Hitler Jugend style. Nada sorpredente.

La cuestión es que en 1946 Jrushchiov en persona mandó detener la desnazificación de Ucrania. Pasteleo en nombre de la paz y la convivencia, debieron llamarlo. Los más cercanos a las actividades de la UPA ya estaban fichados... pero una nueva generación de nacionalistas ucranianos, dignos herederos de sus padres nazis, comenzaron la infiltración en el PCUS y en la política ucraniana. Uno de ellos: Leónid Kravchuk.

Es lo que sucede cuando no se filtra adecuadamente quién accede al partido y éste se llena de oportunistas. Por otro lado, que el poder de la URSS estuviera desde 1953 a 1982 en manos de dos ucranianos seguro que ayudó un poco a disimular los pecadillos de juventud del nacionalismo ucraniano.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Abr 2022)

Los kazajos le mean en la cara a Putin


----------



## rejon (1 Abr 2022)

Cuando Rusia vendió la piel del oso antes de haberlo cazado.


----------



## Archimanguina (1 Abr 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Los ruskis están colapsando al este de Kiev.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me los quitan de las manos...táctica nunca vista en la piel de toro...


----------



## bk001 (1 Abr 2022)

Todo lo que digo a continuación es con "_animus iocandi" _y como tal debe ser considerado:



¿ Alguien sabe las *fechas *exactas de la *rasputista *( o como se escriba) y por zonas?


----------



## rejon (1 Abr 2022)

Los ucranianos están demostrando al mundo como se defiende un país. Vaya salvajada, ojalá logren rechazar a los Rusos


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Un BTR ruski fue alcanzado por un certero disparo de artillería de los malvados ucras, y fue completamente destruído. Observen a visto de dron. La artillería está causando aún más estragos aún que los ATGM´s.



Rusia sigue teniendo unos problemas de información sobre el terreno qué llama la atención. ¿Existen inhibidores de satélites como con el GPS? La famosa Fuerza Espacial de EEUU, en lo que todo el mundo se descojonó de Trump.


----------



## vladimirovich (1 Abr 2022)

Aksturiax dijo:


> Lo de Kiev les ha permitido el embolsamiento de Mariupol, sin esa amenaza habrían reforzado el Dombass y posiblemente tratar de romper el cerco. Ahora ya aunque vayan para allá no lo van a intentar, para lo que queda dentro de Mariupol terminarían con más bajas rompiendo el cerco de lo que intentar salvar de allí.



Todo segun el plan.


----------



## rejon (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (1 Abr 2022)

20 Entonces Jehová le dijo: Por
cuanto el clamor de Sodoma y
Gomorra aumenta más y más, y
ael pecado de ellos se ha agravado
en extremo,
21 descenderé ahora y veré si
han consumado su obra según el
clamor que ha venido hasta mí;
y si no, alo sabré.
22 aY se apartaron de allí los
varones y fueron hacia Sodoma,
mas Abraham estaba aún delante
de Jehová.
23 Y se acercó Abraham y dijo:
¿aDestruirás también al justo con
el bmalvado?
24 Quizá haya cincuenta justos
dentro de la ciudad; ¿destruirás
también el lugar y no lo perdo-
narás por amor a cincuenta justos
que estén dentro de él? 

25 Lejos de ti está el hacer tal,
que hagas morir al justo con el
malvado, y que sea el justo tra-
tado como el malvado; nunca tal
hagas. El aJuez de toda la tie-
rra, ¿no ha de hacer lo que es
justo?
26 Entonces respondió Jehová:
Si hallare en Sodoma cincuenta
ajustos dentro de la ciudad, per-
donaré a todo este lugar por amor
a ellos.
27 Y Abraham replicó y dijo:
He aquí, ahora me he atrevido
a hablar a mi Señor, aunque soy
apolvo y ceniza.
28 Quizá de cincuenta justos fal-
ten cinco; ¿destruirás por aque-
llos cinco toda la ciudad? Y dijo:
No la destruiré si hallare allí cua-
renta y cinco.
29 Y volvió a hablarle y dijo:
Quizá se hallen allí cuarenta. Y
respondió: No lo haré por amor
a los cuarenta.
30 Y dijo: No se enoje ahora
mi Señor si yo hablo: Quizá se
hallen allí treinta. Y respon-
dió: No lo haré si hallare allí
treinta.
31 Y dijo: He aquí, ahora me
he atrevido a hablar a mi Señor:
Quizá se hallen allí veinte. No la
destruiré, respondió, por amor a
los veinte.
32 Y volvió a decir: No se enoje
ahora mi Señor si hablo solamente
una vez más: Quizá se hallen allí
diez. No la destruiré, respondió
por amor a los diez. 

Ni diez justos hubo en Sodoma
ni diez justos hay en Ucrania.


----------



## Simo Hayha (1 Abr 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Los kazajos le mean en la cara a Putin



Es que el precedente que ha sentado rusia les va a pasar factura por muchas décadas. Todos esos estados de asia central que todavía no han roto completamente sus lazos con orcorrusia tienen que estar pensando que en cualquier momento rusia se puede inventar un pretexto para evitar que sean independientes, desmilitarizarlos y desnazificarlos o anexionarse parte de sus países,


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Abr 2022)

Informe del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa sobre la operación militar especial:

Aproximadamente a las 5 am del 1 de abril, dos helicópteros Mi-24 ucranianos ingresaron al espacio aéreo de la Federación Rusa a una altitud extremadamente baja y lanzaron un ataque con misiles contra una instalación civil de almacenamiento de petróleo ubicada en las afueras de Belgorod. Como resultado del impacto del misil, los tanques individuales resultaron dañados y se incendiaron.
Las unidades rusas han completado la limpieza de los nacionalistas en el pueblo de Urozhaynoye y están luchando con la brigada mecanizada separada 54 de Ucrania por la captura de la granja estatal de Oktyabr.
El avance de las fuerzas rusas para el día ascendió a 8 kilómetros.
Misiles de crucero de alta precisión Onyx destruyeron el cuartel general de la agrupación de tropas ucranianas en la zona del pueblo de Shakhtyorskoye.
La defensa aérea rusa derribó un helicóptero Mi-24 y cuatro vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos. En total, 40 instalaciones militares de Ucrania fueron atacadas en un día.

El último informe del Ministerio de Defensa.

#Donbass #Rusia #Ucrania

@riafan_everywhere


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2022)

Accidente de un avión de cubierta E-2D Hawkeye de la Marina de los Estados Unidos

Un avión Northrop Grumman E-2D Hawkeye AWACS de la Marina estadounidense se estrelló cerca de la frontera de la costa este de Virginia, cerca de la ciudad de Stockton.

Un miembro de la tripulación murió a consecuencia del accidente. Los otros dos miembros de la tripulación fueron trasladados al hospital. El avión realizaba un vuelo de rutina. El E-2D se estrelló como parte del Escuadrón de Alerta Temprana Aerotransportada 120 VAW-120 Greyhawks

t.me/boris_rozhin/38747


----------



## rejon (1 Abr 2022)

“Antiaéreo 9K35 Strela-10 ruso capturado ha sido completamente reparado por las fuerzas ucranianas y ahora será enviado a las batallas para luchar contra los rusos.”


----------



## aserejee (1 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> En Kramatorsk comenzaron a arrojar basura en las trincheras excavadas por orden del gauleiter local en las zonas residenciales de la ciudad.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1008662



por conocidos viviendo por allí.

si, hicieron las trincheras
si, los locales las volvían a llenar de tierra
el gauleiter les dijo que pararán, que no eran trincheras sino que lo hacían para meter dentro la basura cuando no puedan sacarla... 
.. y la gente no se lo creyó pero les dio esta idea )


----------



## Simo Hayha (1 Abr 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> A Mariupol le quedan dos telediarios.



otra vez?


----------



## amcxxl (1 Abr 2022)

El ejército de la RPD controla alrededor del 35% del asentamiento de Marinka, el avance en él es difícil, dijo Eduard Basurin.


Kadírov: El diputado de la Duma Estatal de la Federación Rusa, Adam Delimkhanov, junto con el comandante del 8º Ejército de Armas Combinadas de la Guardia, el Teniente General de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, Andrei Mordvichev, coopera estrechamente y controla personalmente la situación en todas las direcciones en Mariupol. ⠀ 
La ciudad está en manos de las fuerzas del orden de la Federación Rusa. 


Como dijo Shoigu, la liberación completa de Donbass comienza con la participación de una fuerza adicional del ejército ruso. Sería recomendable que los residentes en las áreas de la operación especial salgan de sus casas o busquen albergues encontrados y se abastezcan de los alimentos más necesarios. Toda fuerza y paciencia. Cuídate.


----------



## pepetemete (1 Abr 2022)

La puta esa de la unión europea haciendo de furcia de sus jefecillos.
A los chinos no les gusta que les amenacen y espero que tomen medidas contra esta retrasada mental.


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2022)

Publicamos otra localización descubierta de posiciones de las AFU y de los nacionalistas en Kharkiv:
Las fuerzas de las AFU ocuparon el edificio del centro automovilístico de élite Bavaria Motors en el número 4 de la calle Latischeva y desplegaron allí un puesto de control logístico
Desde los garajes situados bajo el puente comunal de la avenida Lev Landau, los nazis sacaron camiones civiles y desplegaron equipo militar;
En la intersección de la avenida Jubileo con la autopista Saltava y en el cruce de las calles Amosova y Dragomirova se han instalado barricadas.
Para proteger su salud y su vida, manténgase lo más alejado posible de los objetos mencionados.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38743


----------



## rejon (1 Abr 2022)

El ejército ruso totalmente embolsado y aislado del exterior. Situación al este de Kiev.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> El ejército de la RPD controla alrededor del 35% del asentamiento de Marinka, el avance en él es difícil, dijo Eduard Basurin.
> 
> 
> 
> Como dijo Shoigu, la liberación completa de Donbass comienza con la participación de una fuerza adicional del ejército ruso. Sería recomendable que los residentes en las áreas de la operación especial salgan de sus casas o busquen albergues encontrados y se abastezcan de los alimentos más necesarios. Toda fuerza y paciencia. Cuídate.



El otro nacionalismo... huele a caspa desde 1901.


----------



## ZARGON (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (1 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Jojojo a ese pueblo los rusos ya no vuelven.


----------



## Simo Hayha (1 Abr 2022)

Puedes dejar de postear tontadas que nada tienen que ver con los acontecimentos de la orcoinvasión?? Ya sé, ya sé, en tu cabecita enferma todo está relacionado, pero a muchos aquí nos gusta hablar de la hecatombe rusa, no de méxico, covid, el significado oculto de los número y otras payasadas por el estilo.


----------



## Fígaro (1 Abr 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



"Especial", sí, cierto.


----------



## rejon (1 Abr 2022)

Los ucranianos llevan 8 años mejorando su ejército tanto en instrucción como tecnológicamente como en número, de tal forma que han pasado a ser el ejército de Pancho Villa a el ejército número 22 del mundo (España está el 19), así que ya sea por la guerra del Donbass o porque se olían algo con Rusia, preparados han llegado y se está notando.


----------



## bubibartra (1 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es una batalla perdida, intentan vender homosexualidad = corrupción, que es algo visto históricamente por el comunismo como "un vicio burgués" y en el caso de la Rusia actual como algo degenerado. Esa imagen no tiene absolutamente ningún recorrido en occidente donde más o menos lo del tema homosexual es visto ya con normalidad.



Ya pero resulta que los ucranianos ej ese sentido son igual que los rusos...
No creo que quiera toda Ucrania. 


Quiere karkov, eso seguro. Hay toda una retórica alrededor de Kharkov y quizás Odessa y cerrar Ucrania al mar. No creo que quiera pasarse ahí . Una vez obtenido eso, tarde lo qy tarde todo será mantener fuerzas y desgastar.


----------



## Fígaro (1 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Puedes dejar de postear tontadas que nada tienen que ver con los acontecimentos de la orcoinvasión?? Ya sé, ya sé, en tu cabecita enferma todo está relacionado, pero a muchos aquí nos gusta hablar de la hecatombe rusa, no de méxico, covid, el significado oculto de los número y otras payasadas por el estilo.





Llevan el kit de magufo-pordiosero mental, es indisoluble.


----------



## rejon (1 Abr 2022)

¿Se sabe algo del gas en rublos al final? Cada día nos dicen una cosa


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Abr 2022)

Se aumenta la edad para alistarse a resistencia Ukra, hasta 65 años.

Dnepr.info


----------



## Fígaro (1 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Rusia sigue teniendo unos problemas de información sobre el terreno qué llama la atención. ¿Existen inhibidores de satélites como con el GPS? La famosa Fuerza Espacial de EEUU, en lo que todo el mundo se descojonó de Trump.




Claro que pueden inhibir los satélites, pero es un recurso que mantienen aún sin uso.

Es parte del Plan.

Se lo reservan a los aliens.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2022)

Las vicisitudes de la guerra.

La actual operación en Ucrania no es el primer conflicto local que he cubierto.
El primero fue Libia en 2011. Luego Siria, que cubrí intermitentemente hasta hace poco. Luego, Donbass, de manera similar y particularmente intensa en 2014-2015. En 2015 se produjo el inicio de Yemen. Y luego estaban Afganistán, Libia de nuevo, además de, a pequeña escala, Tigray, Karabakh, etc.

A lo largo de los años de cobertura detallada de diversas campañas militares uno se acostumbra incluso a giros muy decisivos en las fortunas militares y en los planes de los comandantes de ciertos bandos. Los peremogi sustituyen a las zradas y viceversa.

En Siria, por ejemplo, entramos heroicamente en Siria y luego derrotamos a los kuwaitíes. Luego fracasamos en el norte de Hama. Y luego tomamos Palmyra. Nos patearon el culo en verano en Tabqa. Pero avanzó cerca de Alepo. Luego, los combatientes estuvieron a punto de triunfar cerca de Alepo, pero finalmente fueron derrotados y Alepo fue tomada. Cierto, aquí los combatientes recuperaron Palmira. Pero Palmyra también fue derrotada. En primavera, los combatientes iniciaron una ofensiva en el norte de Hama. Y también los combatientes cortaron el enclave de Deir ez-Zor, pero resistió, y unos meses después ayudamos a desbloquearlo. Bueno, en 2020 primero tomamos Sarakib, luego perdimos Sarakib, luego tomamos Sarakib de nuevo. En una pelea con los turcos.

En fin, esa es la cuestión. Si hubiera habido un desvarío en cada episodio (y lo hubo), habría sido como lo escribieron entonces los fanáticos de "Putin huye de Siria" (3 veces), "las tropas de Assad están rodeadas en Alepo", "Rusia tiene un nuevo Afganistán", etc. Sin embargo, la campaña en Siria terminó de forma diferente, remodelando toda la región.

O la reciente Libia. El asalto de Haftar a Trípoli estaba a la vuelta de la esquina. Entonces los combatientes, con la ayuda de su amigo Recep, le dieron una patada en la cabeza allí, y ya se estaba preparando para huir a través del país, arrojando todo tipo de cosas con las que se había armado, incluyendo a Rusia. Erdogan ya soñaba con los campos petrolíferos de Cirenaica, pero entonces los aviones rusos y los admiradores del famoso compositor alemán ayudaron a detener la huida de los libios, estabilizaron el frente, y los turcos se dieron un golpe en la cabeza y no han vuelto a pisar los campos petrolíferos.

O un ejemplo más reciente de Afganistán. En junio, el gobierno de Ghani tiene el control total y es capaz de contener a los talibanes durante algunos meses sin dejar que se apoderen de un solo centro provincial. En agosto. Vamos, Johnny, todo se está desmoronando aquí, deja al perro, llévame dentro.

¿Qué sentido tiene? Al hecho de que la guerra no sólo consiste en motivos para lanzar bonetes y gritar "hurra por los suecos". Por eso, al principio de la campaña en Ucrania cité a Tolstoi y lo volveré a citar: La guerra no es una bondad, es lo más desagradable de la vida y hay que entenderlo y no jugar a la guerra. Hay que tomar con rigor y seriedad esta terrible necesidad. Todo está en esto: deja de lado las mentiras, y la guerra es así, no un juguete.

Por eso, estoy bastante relajado con respecto a las predicciones exageradas y a los pánicos varios, dejándoselos a otras personas. Mi previsión para las operaciones se mantiene sin cambios desde la primera quincena de marzo: las principales operaciones tendrán lugar en la Margen Izquierda contra la agrupación principal de las AFU en Donbás. Considero innecesarias las negociaciones con el régimen de Kiev antes de que se resuelva esta tarea. La frontera del nuevo Telón de Acero, que también atravesará Ucrania, discurrirá por la nueva línea fronteriza estatal. Por tanto, cuanto más se desplace hacia Occidente, mejor. Pero está claro que la consecución de estos objetivos no sólo será una experiencia agradable. Esto debe entenderse claramente.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38748


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Abr 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> "Especial", sí, cierto.



los rusos son _especiales _y los pro-rusos ni te cuento


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Abr 2022)

Nuevo intercambio de prisioneros.

Dnepr.info


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2022)

China ha pedido que se resuelva la disputa entre Victoria Nuland y Jen Psaki

China tiene una pregunta: ¿cuál de las dos señoras está mintiendo, la Subsecretaria de Estado estadounidense o la Secretaria de Prensa de la Casa Blanca?

"Psaki ha declarado que EE.UU. no está desarrollando armas biológicas. Sin embargo, Nuland reconoció que existen "instalaciones de bioinvestigación" en Ucrania, y que Estados Unidos está cooperando con este país para evitar que estos materiales caigan en manos del ejército ruso", señala la embajada china en Kazajistán.

La embajada pidió a Estados Unidos que explicara su programa de armas biológicas y respondiera a las preguntas de la comunidad internacional.

P.D. Jen Psaki ha dicho que quiere dejar pronto la Casa Blanca para ir a un canal de televisión.

t.me/surf_noise1/9969


----------



## Elimina (1 Abr 2022)

Hoy en Donetsk un misil ha alcanzado una escuela.


t.me/liusivaya/470




Más imágenes del colegio bombardeado hoy en Donetsk. Espero llegar a tiempo para el especial de Antena 3 sobre el tema. ¿Me recordáis a qué hora era?
t.me/liusivaya/470


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Claro que pueden inhibir los satélites, pero es un recurso que mantienen aún sin uso.
> 
> Es parte del Plan.
> 
> Se lo reservan a los aliens.



Pues lo de los dos MI-24 pasando sin avisar por Rusia... dice lo contrario.


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Abr 2022)

Los países de la Agencia Internacional de la Energía han decidido liberar petróleo de sus reservas por problemas en el mercado.


----------



## Aurkitu (1 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Mas atrocidades de los seguidores de BAAL.



Viendo este video, se ve gente normal, y esa joven tiene mucho valor. El de verdad, dar la cara ante las injusticias.

 

Casi todos pasan bajando la cabeza o mirando de lado. Esa situación en una sociedad no es normal. La propia policía plastifica. País de mierda.


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2022)

En el pueblo de Belgorod, Verigovka, se están formando dos compañías (de 100 hombres cada una) con antiguos militares ucranianos y unidades de defensa territorial que desertaron voluntariamente a Rusia.

Las principales tareas son la seguridad vial y el trabajo con la población para identificar a los provocadores y a los nacionalistas que los albergan.

Los trabajos en la zona de la periferia norte de Kharkiv comenzarán el 6 de abril.

Los trabajos se llevarán a cabo únicamente bajo el pleno control de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

t.me/surf_noise1/9963


----------



## Fígaro (1 Abr 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> los rusos son _especiales _y los pro-rusos ni te cuento




Sí, son como ese "especialito" que hay en cada pueblo.


----------



## Simo Hayha (1 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Se aumenta la edad para alistarse a resistencia Ukra, hasta 65 años.



Otro resultado de la desmilitarización de orcoputin: dotar a Ucrania del mayor ejército de su historia, con todo el personal fogueado en guerra y armados hasta los dientes.

Pero es que no queda nadie en rusia con dos dedos de frente que le pegue un tiro en la sien a putin y eche su cadaver a la fosa séptica del kremlin?


----------



## rejon (1 Abr 2022)

Una explicacion de cada lado de esta invasion;

*Por un lado tenemos a los rusos, a los que Putin ha mandado a invadir un país soberano por miedo a que su futura prosperidad al amparo de la UE le haga quedar como un sátrapa inútil ante los rusos (ante el resto del mundo ya lo es). Tiene apoyo (más o menos) de Bielorrusia y de grupos de mercenarios variados. Politicamente cuenta con el apoyo (más o menos) de dictaduras como China, Irán, Venezuela, Corea del Norte... Tambien tienen miles de follaruskis intentando blanquear sus crimenes en foros y redes sociales, con bastante poco éxito, por supuesto en clandestinidad, porque en los países avanzados se vería bastante mal que una dictadura fascista como la rusa intentara influir en la opinión pública de esa manera. 


Por el otro, tenemos al ejército ucraniano, que está dando una lección de coraje defendiendo su casa ante el invasor fascista. Cuenta con el apoyo humano de miles de voluntarios de todo el mundo, y con el apoyo material de las democracias del mundo: USA, UK, la UE casi al completo, Japón, Australia... Politicamente la mayoría de la asamblea de la ONU ha condenado la invasión rusa y ha dado su apoyo explícito al gobierno de Zelenski. Nada de esto es secreto, son declaraciones públicas.*

Como veis está todo mas que claro...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Abr 2022)

Región de Lugansk 3 minas de carbón inundadas.

Censor.net


----------



## willbeend (1 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En la ciudad de Malaya Viska (región de Kirovograd), un pediatra se abalanzó sobre los refugiados de Irpen y dijo que no eran bienvenidos aquí.
> 
> "Una Ucrania" dijeron
> 
> ...



Hostia las charosanitarias... que les pasa? que no lleva mascarilla el que filma o algo?


----------



## Oso Polar (1 Abr 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> Mira, payaso, muerto de hambre tú, ya te gustaría tener mi vida. El modo destrucción que tenéis denota lo que sois: unos subhumanos que desean que todo se vaya al carajo porque no soportan que otros tengamos vidas mucho mejores que las vuestras. Te lo digo para que te lo marques a fuego, subnormal: OCCIDENTE NO VA A PASAR HAMBRE NI DE COÑA. Antes de que aquí falte un plato de comida los Rusos se están devorando entre ellos. PAYASO.



Sigue repitiendo el mantra tal vez se convierta en realidad, pero como van las cosas y de no cambiar el rumbo en una década va acontecer otra emigración masiva de europeos a estos lares del sur de América y no precisamente para veranear.


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Hoy en Donetsk un misil ha alcanzado una escuela.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1008870
> 
> Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
> ...



No está habilitado Telegram en el foro.
Hay que quitar https:// y dejar solo el texto


----------



## Scardanelli (1 Abr 2022)

El invencible ejército turcochino no necesita ni enemigos… se vence solo…


----------



## Elimina (1 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Una explicacion de cada lado de esta invasion;
> 
> *Por un lado tenemos a los rusos, a los que Putin ha mandado a invadir un país soberano por miedo a que su futura prosperidad al amparo de la UE le haga quedar como un sátrapa inútil ante los rusos (ante el resto del mundo ya lo es). Tiene apoyo (más o menos) de Bielorrusia y de grupos de mercenarios variados. Politicamente cuenta con el apoyo (más o menos) de dictaduras como China, Irán, Venezuela, Corea del Norte... Tambien tienen miles de follaruskis intentando blanquear sus crimenes en foros y redes sociales, con bastante poco éxito, por supuesto en clandestinidad, porque en los países avanzados se vería bastante mal que una dictadura fascista como la rusa intentara influir en la opinión pública de esa manera.
> 
> ...



Los dos lados de tu culo


----------



## Azrael_II (1 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Accidente de un avión de cubierta E-2D Hawkeye de la Marina de los Estados Unidos
> 
> Un avión Northrop Grumman E-2D Hawkeye AWACS de la Marina estadounidense se estrelló cerca de la frontera de la costa este de Virginia, cerca de la ciudad de Stockton.
> 
> ...



Estos son caros no?


----------



## Saturnin (1 Abr 2022)

Enhorabuena querido maestro Harman por el hilo, aquí os dejo dos hilos míos sobre el tema









Noticia ocultada por los medios sobre masacres del ejército y batallones nazis ucranianos


Rusia denuncia ante la ONU violaciones del Ejército ucraniano con apoyo de Occidente El funcionario ruso hizo especial énfasis en el bombardeo sobre Mariúpol llevado a cabo por los batallones nazis ucraniano de Azov y Sector Derecha. La delegación rusa en la Comisión de Derechos Humanos de la...




www.burbuja.info










El nacionalismo ucraniano actual es fascista y colaboró con Hitler en matanzas y en el holocausto. Mantienen sus simbolos fascistas


https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Organizaci%C3%B3n_de_Nacionalistas_Ucranianos#S%C3%ADmbolos https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colaboracionismo_ucraniano_con_la_Alemania_nazi#Colaboradores;_Organizaciones,_movimientos_pol%C3%ADticos,_individuales,_y_voluntarios_militares




www.burbuja.info


----------



## clapham5 (1 Abr 2022)

El clapham lo dijo . Pero como no le haceis ni pu%$#@o caso y le ninguneais , el clapham se encabrona y para consolarse y demostrar su amor por Rusia se puso a leer la muerte de Ivan Illich de Tolstoi ...el resultado ya podeis adivinarlo : mas encabronamiento 
En fin , el mar . El clapham os recuerda , nah ...solo por joder que la I Guerra Mundial duro 4 anos , la II Guerra Mundial duro 6 anos , la Guerra de Viet Nam 10 anos , la Guerra de Angola 13 anos , la Guerra de Etiopia 17 anos , la Guerra entre Iran - Iraq 8 anos ....
La guerra de Yugoslavia 10 anos 
A donde quieres llegar clapham ?  Pues que llevamos apenas mes y algo de Invasion ....
La Guerra de Crimea duro 3 anos ( 1853 - 1856 ) Catalina la Grande derroto a los otomanos y anexiono Crimea al Imperio ruso 
EN RESUMEN : Las guerras duran anos ...no meses . EE UU estuvo 20 anos en Afganistan y tras gastarse DOS TRILLONES de dolares al final se fue sin anexionarse ni un put%$#o valle afgano . Y hablando de costes ...
La reunificacion alemana , que en realidad fue la anexion de la zona este a la RFA costo a Bonn 2 TRILLONES de EUROS 
A donde quieres llegar clapham ?  Pues que las anexiones cuestan dinero ....
Y aun asi el coste de esta Guerra esta siendo ridiculo . Y aun asi ya tiene en el bote 135 mil Km2 de territorio ukro 
El tiempo tic tac corre a favor de Rusia . No hay prisas . Es la energia , estupido . 
Rusia sufrira , ahhh hamijo , pero a Occidente le espera una masacre . La UE sin energia rusa C O L A P S A . No es exageracion . No es solo el gas , el diesel , la gasolina , el petroleo es tambien el uranio . Rusia provee el 40 % del uranio enriquecido del mundo ...
El talon de Aquiles de Occidente es su falta de materias primas . 
En cuanto a la noticia del dia , el clapham lo tiene claro : huele a golfo de Tonkin que echa patras ...
Este es el momento de matar a la hidra de 28 cabezas ...Ring Ring ...Digame ? Anja , si , claro ...perdone , un lapsus ...queria decir a la hidra de 27 cabezas ( tenia 28 pero una se auto-corto ) La UE es el embrion del NWO . EE UU no ha sido tomado ...( todavia ) 
Y ahora el clapham se ira a preparar un cafe , que este post le ha dejado exhausto ...


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El invencible ejército turcochino no necesita ni enemigos… se vence solo…



O se apoya a Rusia, o de apoya a los siervos del demonio ucranianos, no hay mas, satanista.


----------



## Mitrofán (1 Abr 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


>



me suena...


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El invencible ejército turcochino no necesita ni enemigos… se vence solo…



Qué manera tan horrible de morir, casi mejor quemado como un flash, eh ya.


----------



## Fígaro (1 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Otro resultado de la desmilitarización de orcoputin: dotar a Ucrania del mayor ejército de su historia, con todo el personal fogueado en guerra y armados hasta los dientes.
> 
> Pero es que no queda nadie en rusia con dos dedos de frente que le pegue un tiro en la sien a putin y eche su cadaver a la fosa séptica del kremlin?






Por muy edulcorados que le lleguen los reportes a la cúpula político militar, el berrinche tiene que ser épico, esto es un desastre colosal, pero es que va cogiendo carrerilla para ser una hecatombe estratosférica, de dimensiones militares, políticas, sociales y económicas absolutamente impensables hace un mes...


----------



## VittorioValencia (1 Abr 2022)

Echo de menos a nuestras luminarias
Von der Leyen y Borrell, estan desaparecidos. Parece que ahora solo habla Biden.


----------



## aserejee (1 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El relato se les fué a la mierda, que disgusto debe tener Ramon Lobo



es que a ver como lo iban a callar
no solo es el video, al día siguiente se pasaron los reporteros de AFP y documentaron dos soldados con bolsas en la cabeza, tirados en un callejón, y como poco otros dos cuerpos tirados en un pozo.

(o al menos eso dice lefigaro hoy à las 13:50). 

l'AFP a géolocalisé la vidéo comme étant tournée dans le village de Mala Rogan, dans la région de Kharkiv (nord-est), repris en début de semaine par les forces ukrainiennes après une offensive. Les journalistes de l'AFP qui ont pu se rendre à Mala Rogan le 28 mars ont vu les corps de deux soldats russes, un sac sur la tête, gisant dans l'une des allées du village, en grande partie détruit par les combats, tandis qu'au moins deux autres corps ont été jetés dans un puits.









DIRECT - Guerre en Ukraine : plus de 3.000 personnes «sauvées» de Marioupol assiégée, dit Zelensky


«Aujourd'hui, les couloirs humanitaires ont fonctionné dans trois régions: Donetsk, Lougansk et Zaporojia. Nous avons réussi à sauver 6.266 personnes, dont 3.071 de Marioupol», a précisé le président ukrainien dans une allocution vendredi.




www.lefigaro.fr





los de la siesta no deben de fiarse de AFP.


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2022)

Hoy he pasado por el zoo de Mariupol.

Es una isla de ternura en medio de las pesadillas de la ciudad. Cierto, sólo a primera vista.

Como consecuencia de los bombardeos de las unidades ucranianas, han muerto allí bastantes animales. Incluyendo una familia entera de camellos, excepto la madre.

El director dice que cuando llegó a su recinto tras el bombardeo, el cachorro de camello muerto estaba tumbado encima de ella, y ella misma estaba "llorando lágrimas humanas".

Ahora el padre de familia está siendo devorado por un perro local. Los cadáveres aún no han sido retirados.

Es una imagen bastante fea, ¿no? Pero no tiene nada que ver.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38749


----------



## pirivi-parava (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (1 Abr 2022)

Vete a tomar por culo y no me cites, colgao.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Abr 2022)

Vete a tomar por culo y no me cites, colgao.


----------



## Bartleby (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (1 Abr 2022)

El ejército ucraniano es testigo del nivel de destrucción en los pueblos liberados de los rusos. También se trata de destrucción simbólica: los rusos defecaron en las salas de estar de los departamentos, sacrificaron cerdos en las casas, deliberadamente hicieron que las casas fueran repugnantes. ¿Por qué actúan así?


----------



## giovachapin (1 Abr 2022)

En esto si estoy muy de acuerdo, Rusia sigue como tipico pais latinoamericano o africano apostando todo a materias primas, tiene una industria potente militar, pero fuera de eso la verdad no hay nada en que destaque, ahora se dice que las sanciones del 2014 lastraron su economia, pero si tubiera otras areas donde destacara igual seguiria avanzando economicamente, China por ejemplo EE UU le ha puesto mil trabas y China sigue su imparable camino a la primacia mundial, otros paises de esa area tipo Korea, Japon, Singapur etc estan donde estan porque apostaron mucho a la tecnologia, Rusia tenia o aun tiene mucha de esa base de la extinta URSS, entonces porque no desarrollar una poderosa industria de muchos niveles y no seguir igualmente dependiendo tanto de sus recursos.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (1 Abr 2022)

Mirando hacia atrás en este hilo. Ucrania no solo ha retenido a Kiev y Mikolaiv, sino que ha contraatacado desde ambas direcciones. Rusia sigue avanzando en Mariupol, pero no ha caído. No estoy seguro de que Rusia pueda hacer una ofensiva efectiva en el JFO en este momento dado el desgaste.
Desenrollar disponible en Thread Reader



>



Rusia puede reagruparse, pero Ucrania puede mover sus fuerzas de Kiev para apoyar a la JFO también y claramente Ucrania todavía tiene activos de aviación si es necesario. Además, las fuerzas rusas están luchando por mantener posiciones en Chernihiv, Sumy y Kharkiv como una misión de economía de fuerza. 2/
El lado atacante generalmente quiere tener una ventaja numérica de 3: 1. ¿Puede Rusia lograr eso en el JFO en este momento? Probablemente no y muchas de las mejores unidades de Rusia han sufrido grandes bajas hasta ahora y Rusia ya ha utilizado muchos de sus PGM. 3/
Como recordatorio, Rusia invadió Ucrania con el 75% de sus BTC, así como Rosgvardia y reclutas. El ejército ruso se estiró para concentrar esta fuerza, lo que significaba que no tenía mucha reserva si las cosas iban mal. 4/


----------



## Dula (1 Abr 2022)

A Putín lo echan a gorrazos de Ucrania. Luego ya si eso en Rusia que lo despedacen los suyos.


Guerra en Ucrania
*Las fuerzas ucranianas expulsan a Rusia de Kiev*

Empujan a las tropas lejos de Irpin y Chernigov, poniendo el casco urbano de la capital lejos del alcance de la artillería 









Las fuerzas ucranianas expulsan a Rusia de Kiev


El casco urbano de la capital de Ucrania está fuera del alcance de la artillería rusa. Pero la amenaza persiste. El ejército ucraniano realizó avances en el noroeste de Kiev,...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## SadButTrue (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## podemita medio (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (1 Abr 2022)

Creo que después de un mes viendo cómo funciona el ejército de Pancho Villa, podemos estar bastante seguros de que los rusos no son capaces de hacer una retirada ordenada en ningún frente... 

Si no pactan con Ucrania la retirada, y por lo tanto el ejército ucraniano les hostiga mientras se retiran, la retirada rusa va a ser una desbandada abandonando el material. Al tiempo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Scardanelli (1 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> O se apoya a Rusia, o de apoya a los siervos del demonio ucranianos, no hay mas, satanista.




Los ateos asesinos maoístas -creadores, entre otras cosas, de los jemeres rojos- hablando de satanismo…

como se nota que su target ahora son los evangélicos.


Nadie ha matado más que el Gran Timonel y nos viene a contar no sé qué del satanismo.

Sería gracioso si este cheerleader de los asesinos de niños, violadores sistemáticos y carroñeros comunistas no quisiera repetir la historia del genocidio comunista.


----------



## rejon (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Scardanelli (1 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Qué manera tan horrible de morir, casi mejor quemado como un flash, eh ya.



Cierto. Si se hubieran quedado en su casa en lugar de ir a Ucrania a matar civiles…


----------



## Simo Hayha (1 Abr 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1008880



Ayer dijeron los americanos que en las dos próximas semanas van a meter en Ucrania 800 millones de dólares en armas.

todo forma parte del plan de desmilitarización de putin, es un genio.


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Creo que después de un mes viendo cómo funciona el ejército de Pancho Villa, podemos estar bastante seguros de que los rusos no son capaces de hacer una retirada ordenada en ningún frente...
> 
> Si no pactan con Ucrania la retirada, y por lo tanto el ejército ucraniano les hostiga mientras se retiran, la retirada rusa va a ser una desbandada abandonando el material. Al tiempo.



Lo curioso es que luego Ucrania recibirá ayuda mucho más preparada tecnológicamente, y si termina la guerra entrar en la OTAN.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (1 Abr 2022)

(2) Cisma en el Kremlin: corresponsal de guerra ruso elogia la valentía de las tropas rusas en Kiev, pero se muestra crítico con la retirada rusa | Burbuja.info


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Cierto. Si se hubieran quedado en su casa en lugar de ir a Ucrania a matar civiles…



Los rusos siempre han sido cachos de carne para quien dirige el chiringuito... y con mucho gusto. Así que, "sarna con gusto no pica".


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2022)

Para el 4 de abril...

El Ministerio de Ciencia y Educación Superior de Rusia ha enviado una carta a las universidades en la que les pide que transfieran todos los contenidos del sitio de alojamiento de vídeos estadounidense YouTube a las plataformas rusas VK.Video y Rutube antes del 4 de abril. Así lo informó TASS.

_"El Departamento de coordinación de las actividades informativas y educativas del Ministerio de Ciencia y Educación Superior de la Federación de Rusia le informa de la necesidad de garantizar la transferencia (duplicación) de sus contenidos audiovisuales del alojamiento de vídeos YouTube a las plataformas rusas de alojamiento de vídeos VK.Video y Rutube antes del 4 de abril de 2022"_, dice la carta.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38754


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Lo curioso es que luego Ucrania recibirá ayuda mucho más preparada tecnológicamente, y si termina la guerra entrar en la OTAN.



Cuando termine la guerra, a lo que quede le llamaran Idlib 2.


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2022)

Incluso el periódico más rusófobo de los Países Bajos, NRC, se ve obligado a admitir hoy: "El vídeo del fusilamiento de los prisioneros de guerra rusos parece real". Después de analizar el espantoso vídeo, el periódico está de acuerdo en que no se trata de una falsificación. Pero eso no impidió que los miembros del parlamento holandés aplaudieran hoy a Zelensky, responsable de este crimen de guerra

t.me/vicktop55/2697


----------



## El-Mano (1 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> 1 de abril de 2022. Mariupol.
> La primera foto muestra la evacuación de un tanque abatido, la segunda una mina marina tirada en las calles
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/38736
> ...



En los videos de Patrick Lancaster se ha visto una mina marina dentro de una ambulancia.


----------



## willbeend (1 Abr 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Viendo este video, se ve gente normal, y esa joven tiene mucho valor. El de verdad, dar la cara ante las injusticias.
> 
> 
> 
> Casi todos pasan bajando la cabeza o mirando de lado. Esa situación en una sociedad no es normal. La propia policía plastifica. País de mierda.



El ministro de interior ucraniano ha justificado esas acciones de la policia, porque el separatista en cuestion les habia estado colocando trampas de "fairy" a los agentes. Es un pais normal, como españa y el tribunal supremo del pais lo avala... 

“Si esas son las normas que ha aprobado el Gobierno australiano ucraniano, tienen que ser cumplidas. Absoluto respeto y apoyo a las decisiones que se han tomado”



rotisimo2


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Los ateos asesinos maoístas -creadores, entre otras cosas, de los jemeres rojos- hablando de satanismo…
> Ver archivo adjunto 1008888
> como se nota que su target ahora son los evangélicos.
> 
> ...



Bla, bla, bla, cháchara Rádio Liberty, vuestros demonios están enseñando la patita y pronto todo el mundo sabrá la clase de mierda que son, habeis perdido


----------



## rejon (1 Abr 2022)

Mapa interactivo muy guapo con las unidades rusas. Primera version, iran actualizandolo y añadiendo la info de las unidades en los proximos dias


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cuando termine la guerra, a lo que quede le llamaran Idlib 2.



En Siria nunca terminará la guerra, tiene por un lado a Turquía, por el otro a Israel y en el centro sirios, iraníes, kurdos, el ISIS, EEUU, Rusia, etc.


----------



## clapham5 (1 Abr 2022)

El clapham esta encabronao ....y lo dira por enesima vez : 
EL EXITO se alcanza gracias a la experiencia y la experiencia no es posible sin fracaso . Si quieres duplicar tu tasa de triunfos , duplica tu tasa de fracasos . Asi de simple . J K Rowling era una ama de casa en paro cuando escribio Harry Potter , su manustrito fue rechazado muchas veces hasta que encontro editor . Lo mismo le paso a Silvester Stallone y su guion de Rocky ...
Thomas A. Edison fracaso miles de veces hasta dar con el filamento de tungsteno . La gente se reia de el ...pero al final logro inventar la bombilla incandescente . La Invasion rusa " tal vez " este fallando en algunos frentes pero los errores se corrigen . 
Los planes se cambian , las estrategias se adaptan , pero el objetivo sigue siendo el mismo : la ocupacion y anexion de Ucrania 
Sera dificil ? Si . Pero el que persevera triunfa . KIEV puede esperar . 
Dentro de 1 mes seguira en los 50.4536° Latitud Norte y los 30.5164 50° 27′ 13″ de Longitud Oeste 
Si alguien quiere saber si la Guerra va bien o mal , atentos a los ataques al OESTE . Para Rusia , el OESTE es negociable , pero antes de negociarlo hay que conquistarlo preferentemente intacto ...El clapham sospecha que hay " gato escondido " 
Y no precisamente el gato de Schultz , sorry Schrodinger . Es raro , pero raro que el OESTE de Ucrania no haya sufrido ataques y la gente siga haciendo vida normal como si fuera Espana durante la II Guerra Mundial . 
El clapham lo tiene claro . Rusia ocupara TODA Ucrania , se anexionara Novorrusia + Odessa + Nikolayev y Banderastan lo negociara a cambio de algo suculento : levantamiento de sanciones , la retirada de tropas yankees de Siria , el fin del bloqueo a Cuba .....


----------



## Bishop (1 Abr 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> mensajes 2, uno este.



Es la rehostia, es que ya bajan por la rampa de desembarco pegando tiros...



Cortaos un poco coño, al menos disimulad algo.

Eso sí... el nick junto al rango por defecto ha quedado niquelado...


----------



## rejon (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## delhierro (1 Abr 2022)

La aceria de Mariopol. Es enorme, atacan lo que parece un BM-21 con munición guiada o un drone. Pero entre esto y los tios andando en los talleres, veo claro que no piensan destruirlo. Van a tomarlo con infanteria.


----------



## paconan (1 Abr 2022)

Gómel


----------



## podemita medio (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Abr 2022)

Reunión informativa del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia (01/04/2022)

▫ El 1 de abril, alrededor de las 5 am hora de Moscú, dos helicópteros Mi-24 ucranianos ingresaron al espacio aéreo de la Federación Rusa a una altura extremadamente baja. Helicópteros ucranianos lanzaron un ataque con misiles contra una instalación civil de almacenamiento de petróleo ubicada en las afueras de Belgorod. Como resultado del impacto del misil, los tanques individuales resultaron dañados y se incendiaron.

❗Quiero recalcar que de esta instalación solo se abastecía de combustible al transporte civil. La granja de tanques no tiene nada que ver con las fuerzas armadas rusas.

▫ Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa continúan realizando una operación militar especial en Ucrania.
▫ Las unidades de las fuerzas armadas rusas han completado la limpieza de los nacionalistas en el pueblo de Urozhaynoye y están luchando con la brigada mecanizada separada 54 de Ucrania por la captura de la granja estatal de Oktyabr. La profundidad de avance por día fue de 8 kilómetros. Una compañía de infantería motorizada ucraniana, reforzada por un pelotón de tanques, fue destruida.

Los misiles de crucero de alta precisión "Onyx" del sistema de misiles costeros "Bastion" destruyeron el cuartel general del grupo de tropas ucranianas en el área del pueblo de Shakhterskoye. Fueron destruidos hasta 40 efectivos, 5 vehículos blindados y vehículos para diversos fines.

Durante el día, aviones operacionales-tácticos atacaron 40 instalaciones militares de Ucrania. Entre ellos: dos sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, incluido un sistema de defensa aérea Buk-M1 en la región de Murakhovo y un lanzador Osa en la región de Velikie Novoselki, así como 32 áreas de concentración de equipo militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Las fuerzas de defensa aérea de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas derribaron un helicóptero Mi-24 en el aire en el área de Gulyai Pole y 4 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos en las áreas de Novomikhailovka, Izyum y Kharkiv.

En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, 124 aeronaves y 82 helicópteros, 357 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 1854 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 202 lanzacohetes múltiples, 777 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros, así como 1722 unidades de vehículos militares especiales han sido destruidos tecnología.

#Ministerio de Defensa #Rusia #Ucrania @mod_russia


----------



## magufone (1 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Es la rehostia, es que ya bajan por la rampa de desembarco pegando tiros...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este finde toca racion de propaganda, llegan nuevos guiones frescos frescos. 
Sobre todo porque en mariupol tienen temita. Algo hay ahi dentro que no quieren que salga.


----------



## rejon (1 Abr 2022)

Barrio de Gostomel y algunos vehículos rusos abandonados.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (1 Abr 2022)

¿Qué diríais que es esto? 






Sacado de este jilo


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Gómel



Menudo desastre, es tiro al pato.


----------



## Fauna iberica (1 Abr 2022)

*Un gran golpe*

O dos. O tres.

Primero, el importante: *Rusia está demostrando que no fanfarronea. El decreto firmado ayer por Putin sobre el comercio del gas con "países hostiles", es decir, todos los que han sancionado a Rusia, entra en vigor hoy*. En síntesis, establece que para comprar gas natural ruso hay que abrir cuentas en rublos en bancos rusos. A partir de esas cuentas se realizarán los pagos. En caso de no hacerlo así, Rusia lo considerará un incumplimiento del contrato y se suspenderá el envío de gas.

Rusia habla de suspender, no de terminar. La puerta sigue abierta, sobre todo para Occidente que en su rusofobia, como dijo sin tapujos Polonia, no hace más que cometer errores. Su patrón y señor, EEUU, es mucho más listo: las sanciones contra Rusia no se aplican a los fertilizantes porque "podrían dañar a la agricultura estadounidense y conducir a precios más altos al consumidor de EEUU" (sic). Al establecer que los fertilizantes que se importan de Rusia son "necesidades básicas" se evita la entrada de ellos en la lista negra de las sanciones. 

La cosa no puede ser más notoria: las sanciones se pueden revisar, quitar o modificar si dañan los intereses de EEUU. Marxismo (versión Groucho) en estado puro: "tengo unos principios, pero si no te gustan, tengo otros". Solo los idiotas europeos son tan idiotas como para no seguir a su patrón en esto, ya que lo siguen en otras cosas claramente perjudiciales para ellos (o sea, para nosotros).

Hay que ver estos días, con el fin de semana por medio, qué hace Rusia (los demás son irrelevantes, como en casi todo) y, aunque no lo he visto, supongo que dará unos días, tal vez un par de semanas, para que los vasallos europeos de EEUU se pongan las pilas y compren rublos antes de cerrar el grifo. 

Es la primera vez desde la desaparición de la URSS que un país hace algo parecido. Ni siquiera China, aunque este país sí está imponiendo parcialmente el renminbi en algunas operaciones, pero siempre aceptando también el pago en otras monedas. En cualquier caso, China lo hace en productos no estratégicos, como lo es el gas para Rusia, aunque no cabe duda que, visto lo visto, es un camino que recorrerá no tardando mucho. Y recuerdo que ya con su Sistema de Pagos Interbancarios, aún en su etapa incipiente, la única moneda que acepta es el renmimbi que, por cierto, *ha vuelto a subir este trimestre como moneda de reserva mundial pasando del 2'66% al 2'79% según el FMI*. Ya ha superado al franco suizo, al dólar australiano, al dólar canadiense y está muy cerca de la libra británica. Como véis, la hegemonía occidental se derrumba sin remisión, con tres vasallos de EEUU ya derrotados aunque el renminbi aún esté muy por debajo del euro (20'64%) y del *dólar (58'81). Un dólar que sigue bajando puesto que en diciembre de 2021 se situaba en el 59'15% de las reservas mundiales. *Un gran golpe el que sufre Occidente, sin duda, y también importante.

Este ascenso de la moneda china, que parece pequeño, es muy grande en términos monetarios e indica cómo se comienza a mover el mundo puesto que la guerra que no es guerra comenzó a finales de febrero, por lo tanto esta subida se debe casi seguro a ello y en el mes de marzo. Y recuerdo también que el renminbi no está internacionalizado aún.

Este dato indica, además, que lo que está claro es que todo el mundo está mirando -sobre todo este movimiento ruso- y que durante todo el mes de abril, tal vez más, se verá si funciona o no funciona lo del pago en rublos. Si funciona, luego será el turno del petróleo, de los metales, de los fertilizantes y así. El gas es solo el comienzo para Rusia y, de rebote, para muchos otros países en sus principales productos de exportación.

Otro gran golpe es el dado a la cabeza del batallón nazi "Azov". Ahora que el personal anda entretenido con los Oscar -y los Chinos dejando en claro que ya no optan por el cine estadounidense porque las tres películas que se han estrenado allí (Batman entre ellas) han sido un sonoro fracaso, sin alcanzar entre las tres los 47 millones de dólares cuando en otras ocasiones se cuadruplicaba o quintuplicaba esta cifra- lo que ha ocurrido en Mariupol ha sido de película de acción de las buenas. Voy a reventaros el final: la desnazificación ha sido espectacular.

Supongo que sabéis que Mariupol está casi por completo bajo control de los rusos y, sobre todo, de las milicias de Donetsk. Esta ciudad pertenece a Donetsk, aunque tras los enfrentamientos de 2014, quedó en la zona controlada por Ucrania. Su importancia para la República de Donetsk es vital, por lo que el grueso de la fuerza de la milicia está combatiendo aquí y es por eso que el territorio histórico de Donetsk sigue bajo control de Ucrania en un 40%, mientras que el de Luganks ya ha sido liberado en un 95%. Aquí, además, tenía su base principal el batallón nazi "Azov".

Al controlar casi toda la ciudad, los nazis se retiraron a una zona que cobija el gran complejo fabril denominado Azovstal, una gran acería de la época soviética. Dada la importancia que tiene esa ciudad, y su industria, la acería no está siendo bombardeada porque se quiere mantenerla lo más entera posible, por lo que el asalto se está realizando desde el suelo y lo están realizando tres fuerzas: los chechenos, las milicias y la Guardia Nacional rusa. Por este orden, y es importante para lo de más abajo. Los chechenos son implacables con los nazis, a quienes se les advirtió que a partir del 24 de marzo, si no se rendían, no se les harían concesiones. Y no se les están haciendo. Aquí hay otra muestra.




Estos son algunos de ellos, y en su práctica totalidad están muertos. Digo en su práctica totalidad porque no todos han podido ser identificados porque no todos portaban documentación. Aunque en otros casos, se comprueba con los cadáveres.





Durante dos días consecutivos ha habido dos intentos por parte de Ucrania de rescatar a los mandos del batallón nazi "Azov". El primer intento fracasó al ser derribado el helicóptero que iba a trasladarlos. Ayer, en el segundo intento, parecía que lo iban a lograr. Dos helicópteros del ejército ucraniano repitieron la operación y llegaron a Mariupol, recogieron a los mandos y partieron de nuevo. No volaron mucho. Los dos fueron derribados. 






La milicia de Donetsk es quien ha proporcionado la información de todo, de cómo ocurrió. Dicen que dejaron llegar a los helicópteros, que los tenían controlados y que una vez habían recogido a los peces gordos del "Azov", derribaron los aparatos. Hay dos supervivientes, heridos de mucha gravedad. Si se reponen, contarán quiénes iban realmente en los helicópteros y si solo eran dos aparatos o había más y no fueron detectados todos. Hay que tener en cuenta que la milicia no cuenta con medios muy sofisticados de detección de aparatos aéreos puesto que es una fuerza terrestre, y menos los chechenos, que son fuerza de primera línea mientras que la Guardia Nacional rusa es una fuerza de retaguardia, la que asegura la zona. Es decir, que ninguna de estas fuerzas tiene medios sofisticados de detección, simplemente primarios. Aunque hubiese más aparatos, derribar dos ya es un buen porcentaje, al igual que las piezas abatidas.

Una de ellas, ya identificadas, es el número dos del batallón nazi "Azov". *Lo más probable es que en los helicópteros fuese o toda o una gran parte de la dirección de esa agrupación nazi*, pero hay que esperar aún la confirmación de si solo hubo esos dos helicópteros o más. Uno cayó en el mar y están buscando sus restos, del otro son las fotos. Por lo encontrado, este aparato fue utilizado para misiones de la ONU con toda probabilidad por la documentación que llevaba. Y las banderas en su fuselaje son muy indicativas de por dónde iban las cosas antes de todo.


*Que Ucrania decidiese una operación de este tipo, involucrando al menos a tres helicópteros si es que no hubo más, indica el peso y la importancia que para el estado ucraniano tiene el batallón nazi "Azov" *y que desacredita, en sí mismo, eso de que no hay nazis en Ucrania. Los hay y con mucho poder e influencia. Aunque ahora, un poco menos.








El territorio del Lince


Un gran golpe O dos. O tres. Primero, el importante: Rusia está demostrando que no fanfarronea. El decreto firmado ayer por Putin sobre el c...




elterritoriodellince.blogspot.com


----------



## willbeend (1 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Se aumenta la edad para alistarse a resistencia Ukra, hasta 65 años.
> 
> Dnepr.info



"Hasta el ultimo ucraniano..."

Acabaran por alistar a niños y cuando los maten, en la TV nos enseñaran como los rusos matan a niños...


----------



## quinciri (1 Abr 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> la traduccion del kia inglés por asesinado en español es una gran cagada que da lugar a error, no es asesinado, es caido en combate, pues el soldado esta armado y por lo tanto ocasion tiene de defenderse.



Imagino que el problema viene de los traductores automaticos que no afinan mucho.
Lo de asesinar (y con sus claras connotaciones de ilegitimidad jurídica ) sería "murder" en ingles.
Y lo de kill en en presente contexto creo que debería ser algo así como "abatir", que es más neutro incluso que lo de matar. Tambien podrian utilizarse formas perifrastricas como lo de que "resultaron muertos a consecuencia" del tal enfrentamiento o accion bélica. Porque ya queda claro que en todo enfrentamiento bélico nadie va a repartir caramelos o piruletas...


----------



## Archimanguina (1 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Accidente de un avión de cubierta E-2D Hawkeye de la Marina de los Estados Unidos
> 
> Un avión Northrop Grumman E-2D Hawkeye AWACS de la Marina estadounidense se estrelló cerca de la frontera de la costa este de Virginia, cerca de la ciudad de Stockton.
> 
> ...



que pena es un avión muy bonito para lo feos que son los aviones yankies.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Abr 2022)

Movimiento de tanques…


----------



## lasoziedad (1 Abr 2022)

*El Parlamento de Ucrania aprueba la nacionalización de bienes de rusos y ucranianos que nieguen la guerra*

El Parlamento de Ucrania –también conocido como Rada– ha aprobado una ley que establece la *nacionalización de las propiedades *de ciudadanos rusos y de aquellos ucranianos *que nieguen públicamente la guerra*. El proyecto de ley se ha debatido en la que ha sido al quinta sesión parlamentaria de la Cámara y ha contado con el *apoyo de 305 diputados*, de los 450 que conforman el Parlamento, según informa la agencia de noticias Ukrinform. Los bienes expropiados *se destinarán en favor del Estado ucraniano* y quedarán "a expensas de futuras reparaciones" del país tras la agresión rusa, que inició su invasión de Ucrania hace ya más de cinco semanas.

El Parlamento ha dado también 'luz verde' a una ley, planteada hace ya varias jornadas, que contempla una *recompensa económica para aquellos ciudadanos*, e incluso soldados rusos,* que hagan entrega de equipos militares rusos*.

También se ha aprobado un *aumento del 50% en los impuestos a las empresas que no hayan suspendido su actividad en Rusia*; y se ha* prohibido la simbología empleada por Rusia* en el marco de la guerra –en alusión a las letras Z y V, presentes en los equipos militares rusos en territorio ucraniano.


----------



## rejon (1 Abr 2022)

Los rusos mangando juguetes, como el que le compra algo al crio en el aeropuerto.


----------



## hartman (1 Abr 2022)

ojo que en cuatro estan empezando a atizar a biden a su hijo.
y sacaron las torturas ucras a soldados rusos.
algo esta cambiando.


----------



## arriondas (1 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Este finde toca racion de propaganda, llegan nuevos guiones frescos frescos.
> Sobre todo porque en mariupol tienen temita. Algo hay ahi dentro que no quieren que salga.



Algo metido hay en Mariupol, que habla con nasalización y con received pronunciation...


----------



## magufone (1 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> ojo que en cuatro estan empezando a atizar a biden a su hijo.
> y sacaron las torturas ucras a soldados rusos.
> algo esta cambiando.



Este cambio de guion?


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> *Un gran golpe*
> 
> O dos. O tres.
> 
> ...



Es como cuando ocurrió el 11-S, solo quedó en perfecto estado la identificación. Se viene churro.


----------



## magufone (1 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Algo metido hay en Mariupol, que habla con nasalización y con received pronunciation...



Ah, comment ai-je pu imaginer une telle chose ?


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2022)

Marinka hoy.
Nuestros chicos han avanzado otro kilómetro hacia Krasnogorovka.

¡A trabajar, hermanos!

t.me/boris_rozhin/38762


----------



## NPI (1 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Esas hambrunas afectaron a Rusia por igual, hay zonas en las que proporcionalmente fueron peores que en Ucrania. Y Galitzia y Volinia no eran de la URSS en aquel momento, eran las Kresy polacas



Hay que saber HISTORIA pero el usuario al que respondes @arriondas parece que no la sabe o la tergiversa a su favor como buen PROPAGANDISTA, solamente viendo sus "comentarios" en el hilo ya se ve por dónde tira.


----------



## Bishop (1 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Desde cibervoluntarios de Newtral o Maldita hasta el CNI, creo yo. Este foro lo lee mucha gente que no está registrada, así que es un grano en el culo del establishment. *Intentan convertirlo en otro Forocoches, para poder hundirlo.*



Tal cual. ¿Cuantas mierdas no constructivas parece como si se hubieran importado desde allí desde hace un tiempo?

La puta manía de poner títulos de hilos con abundancia de palabras en mayúsculas para pretender dar énfasis. El puto BOOOM de los cojones. Preguntas y encuestas de lo más variopintas "¿Qué harías si...?".

Y no me refiero tanto a fenómenos y costumbres que aparecen en el ecosistema de _internec_ y acaban arraigando en muchos sitios, sino a esas mierdas que aparecen allí primero y luego mágicamente algunos usuarios tratan de poner de moda aquí.


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (1 Abr 2022)

SadButTrue dijo:


>



SI, ya dijeron en este hilo *la primera semana* que los NLAW no le hacían nada a los tanques.
Solo son útiles contra vehículos no blindados, es decir carromatos y furgonetas.
Pero aún así los expertos especialistas en chapa y pintura del foro con su módulo de FP siguieron llenando el hilo con la mierda de la televisión, creyendo que un arma de 50.000$ que básicamente es una granada se puede cargar un tanque de 6 millones de euros.
Ni el javelin puede desarrollar energía cinética suficiente como para proyectar el cobre dentro de la cabina, salvo en circunstancias muy concretas.
Pero nada, que no, que lo ha dicho antena3 y telecinco, y que los rusos no tienen tanques, ni gasolina, y que Putin tiene cáncer y que zelensky no se droga.
Que vamos a hacer, es como discutir con niños.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (1 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> ojo que en cuatro estan empezando a atizar a biden a su hijo.
> y sacaron las torturas ucras a soldados rusos.
> algo esta cambiando.



Lo que está pasando es que el farol de Biden no se aguanta mucho tiempo y la gente tiene que comer. El rey está desnudo.


----------



## rejon (1 Abr 2022)

La efectividad de los ucros asusta.


----------



## Archimanguina (1 Abr 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Viendo este video, se ve gente normal, y esa joven tiene mucho valor. El de verdad, dar la cara ante las injusticias.
> 
> 
> 
> Casi todos pasan bajando la cabeza o mirando de lado. Esa situación en una sociedad no es normal. La propia policía plastifica. País de mierda.



si intervienes te plastifican a tí, homo lupus en su maxima expresión.


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2022)

Un misil de alta precisión Onyx lanzado por el sistema de misiles costeros Bastion desde la costa del Mar Negro contra la infraestructura militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania

◽El resultado fue la destrucción de un puesto de mando de las AFU.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38772

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> SI, ya dijeron en este hilo *la primera semana* que los NLAW no le hacían nada a los tanques.
> Solo son útiles contra vehículos no blindados, es decir carromatos y furgonetas.
> Pero aún así los expertos especialistas en chapa y pintura del foro con su módulo de FP siguieron llenando el hilo con la mierda de la televisión, creyendo que un arma de 50.000$ que básicamente es una granada se puede cargar un tanque de 6 millones de euros.
> Ni el javelin puede desarrollar energía cinética suficiente como para proyectar el cobre dentro de la cabina, salvo en circunstancias muy concretas.
> ...



Y no solo eso, estaban caducados.


----------



## Peineto (1 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471

Haces honor a tu avatar. Pasa al fondo y tírate al barranco.


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2022)

El alcalde de Rubizhne, Serhiy Khortiv, ha desertado al LNR.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38773

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## arriondas (1 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Ah, comment ai-je pu imaginer une telle chose ?



Oh la la, quelle surprise... Comment est-ce possible?


----------



## capitán almeida (1 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La efectividad de los ucros asusta.


----------



## rejon (1 Abr 2022)

Menudo caos el ejército ruso.. que vivan de sus nucleares mientras puedan que por lo demás dan bastante lástima


----------



## Argentium (1 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El gobierno alemán aprobó la entrega a Ucrania de 56 vehículos de combate de infantería, que originalmente pertenecían a la antigua Alemania Oriental.
> 
> Berlín dio luz verde a la transferencia de 56 vehículos del tipo PbV-501 (BMP-1) de una empresa checa, dijo el viernes un portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa.El gobierno alemán aprobó la entrega a Ucrania de vehículos blindados de transporte de personal. que anteriormente pertenecían a la RDA y ahora son utilizados por el ejército checo.
> 
> Según el periódico Welt am Sonntag, estamos hablando de 58 vehículos blindados de transporte de personal del tipo PbV-501. Terminaron en el balance del ejército de la Alemania unida después de la reunificación de la RFA y la RDA. A fines de la década de 1990, los equipos fueron transferidos a Suecia, que a su vez los vendió a una empresa de la República Checa.



_Este tipo de cosas es lo que me está empezando a hacer CORTOCIRCUITO mental, vamos a ver: "Estoy en guerra con el país A, a ese país A, otros países, que son la Unión Europea, lo están armando con un flujo constante de armamento de todo tipo que está causando daños y pérdidas importantes en vidas y material entre mis tropas, ahora viene lo bueno, a su vez a esos países que proporcionan armas para provocarme destrucción y muerte ya hasta en mi territorio, y dependen de un flujo vital, llamado gas, que yo les proporciono, a pesar de que son partícipes indirectamente en mi contra, y que, si a partir de mañana me lo pagas en rublos o te corto todo (que te lo corto por cojones porque estas armando a mi enemigo que mata a mis tropas y destruye mis equipos con esas armas!!!) , que ahora no, te sigo aceptando dólares y euros, lo de los rublos, si tal mañana, además me congelan miles de millones de las reservas nacionales en el exterior, pero yo sigo pagando religiosamente los cupones de la deuda a los que me congelaron los fondos, en lugar de declarar un impago y montar la de Dios en los mercados internacionales, y ahora la pregunta : QUIÉN CARAJO ME PUEDE EXPLICAR ESTE DESPROPÓSITO??? _


----------



## Archimanguina (1 Abr 2022)

giovachapin dijo:


> En esto si estoy muy de acuerdo, Rusia sigue como tipico pais latinoamericano o africano apostando todo a materias primas, tiene una industria potente militar, pero fuera de eso la verdad no hay nada en que destaque, ahora se dice que las sanciones del 2014 lastraron su economia, pero si tubiera otras areas donde destacara igual seguiria avanzando economicamente, China por ejemplo EE UU le ha puesto mil trabas y China sigue su imparable camino a la primacia mundial, otros paises de esa area tipo Korea, Japon, Singapur etc estan donde estan porque apostaron mucho a la tecnologia, Rusia tenia o aun tiene mucha de esa base de la extinta URSS, entonces porque no desarrollar una poderosa industria de muchos niveles y no seguir igualmente dependiendo tanto de sus recursos.



si claro, tipico pais africano lider en motores espaciales, si vamos del montón...a años luz de la cosmonautica boliviana por ejemplo...


----------



## capitán almeida (1 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Menudo caos el ejército ruso.. que vivan de sus nucleares mientras puedan que por lo demás dan bastante lástima


----------



## apocalippsis (1 Abr 2022)

Joder te pones a mirar cositas por medios rusos y te encuentras la puta realidad,

*Cuanto más jóvenes son los estadounidenses, mayor es la proporción de pervertidos*







Esto se ve claramente en un gráfico compilado a partir de los resultados de una encuesta reciente de Gallup [1]

Casi uno de cada cinco estadounidenses nacidos entre 1997 y 2003. se identifica como lesbiana, gay, bisexual y otros trastornos de identidad de género sodomita.

Los resultados provienen de datos agregados de 2021, que incluyeron entrevistas con más de 12,000 adultos en los EE. UU. a quienes se les preguntó si se identificaban como heterosexuales o heterosexuales, lesbianas, gays, bisexuales o transgénero .
____________________________









Чем моложе американцы, тем большая доля извращенцев - Новости, события, факты - 1 апреля - 43393487717 - Медиаплатформа МирТесен


Это наглядно видно на графике, составленном по результатам недавнего опроса Gallup [1]Почти каждый пятый американец, родившийся с 1997 по 2003гг. причисляет себя к лесбиянкам, геям, бисексуалам и другим содомитским расстройствам половой идентичности.Результаты получены из агрегированных данных...




mt-smi.mirtesen.ru


----------



## lasoziedad (1 Abr 2022)

*La Fiscalía alemana acusa a un reservista de espiar para Rusia*

La Fiscalía alemana ha acusado a un reservista del Ejército alemán de espiar para Rusia durante seis años al proporcionar *información sobre el funcionamiento de los servicios militares* del país, del *impacto de las sanciones económicas* durante el conflicto en Crimea durante la pasada década, así como *datos privados de miembros de alto rango* del Ejército.

El acusado ha sido *identificado como Ralph G.*, también jefe adjunto de un comando de enlace de distrito de las Fuerzas de Reserva del Ejército alemán, así como antiguo miembro de varios comités económicos. El pliego de cargos señala que el acusado *llevaba desde octubre de 2014 en contacto con un servicio de Inteligencia* ruso a través de varias personas.


----------



## Impresionante (1 Abr 2022)

Ya, ya otro iluminado que habla en boca de Putin.

Aquí lo único importante es el pastón que nos está costando la bromita globalista otanista de mierda


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (1 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> _Este tipo de cosas es lo que me está empezando a hacer CORTOCIRCUITO mental, vamos a ver: "Estoy en guerra con el país A, a ese país A, otros países, que son la Unión Europea, lo están armando con un flujo constante de armamento de todo tipo que está causando daños y pérdidas importantes en vidas y material entre mis tropas, ahora viene lo bueno, a su vez a esos países que proporcionan armas para provocarme destrucción y muerte ya hasta en mi territorio, y dependen de un flujo vital, llamado gas, que yo les proporciono, a pesar de que son partícipes indirectamente en mi contra, y que, si a partir de mañana me lo pagas en rublos o te corto todo (que te lo corto por cojones porque estas armando a mi enemigo que mata a mis tropas y destruye mis equipos con esas armas!!!) , que ahora no, te sigo aceptando dólares y euros, lo de los rublos, si tal mañana, además me congelan miles de millones de las reservas nacionales en el exterior, pero yo sigo pagando religiosamente los cupones de la deuda a los que me congelaron los fondos, en lugar de declarar un impago y montar la de Dios en los mercados internacionales, y ahora la pregunta : QUIÉN CARAJO ME PUEDE EXPLICAR ESTE DESPROPÓSITO??? _



Es una finta.


----------



## paconan (1 Abr 2022)

Tren de bomberos llegó a Belgorod para extinguir tanques de combustible en llamas


----------



## magufone (1 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Hay que saber HISTORIA pero el usuario al que respondes @arriondas parece que no la sabe o la tergiversa a su favor como buen PROPAGANDISTA, solamente viendo sus "comentarios" en el hilo ya se ve por dónde tira.



Hombre, gusté o no, la historia oficial del holomodor tiene muchas inconsistencias, como otras historietas de la misma epoca...
Saber historia no es solo leer las cosas que nos gustan. En historia Contemporánea es un mal que es demasiado frecuente: topicazos, partidismo descarado, biografos de Stalin o Hitler que reconocen en el mismo prologo a veces! que odian a dichos personajes... Asi poco podemos hacer.


----------



## Michael_Knight (1 Abr 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> SI, ya dijeron en este hilo *la primera semana* que los NLAW no le hacían nada a los tanques.
> Solo son útiles contra vehículos no blindados, es decir carromatos y furgonetas.
> Pero aún así los expertos especialistas en chapa y pintura del foro con su módulo de FP siguieron llenando el hilo con la mierda de la televisión, creyendo que un arma de 50.000$ que básicamente es una granada se puede cargar un tanque de 6 millones de euros.
> Ni el javelin puede desarrollar energía cinética suficiente como para proyectar el cobre dentro de la cabina, salvo en circunstancias muy concretas.
> ...



Bueno, lleváis poniendo el mismo video del T72 que aguanta los dos ataques desde hace tres semanas, anda que no hay cientos de videos de blindados rusos saltando por los aires con misiles antitanque, con drones, con artillería y hasta con minas, ¿en serio no los has visto?


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (1 Abr 2022)

yo cuando veía desfiles rusos flipaba. Todo fachada, el dinero del Ejército está en yates y casoplones. Mientras, los conscriptos rusos mueren abrasados en chatarras.


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2022)

Una explosión en la fábrica Ilyich de Mariupol captada en vídeo

Los nacionalistas ucranianos se han atrincherado en el territorio de la planta y se enfrentan a ellos en feroces combates.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38776

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## crocodile (1 Abr 2022)

El ejército ruso incautó vehículos blindados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en las cercanías de Chernihiv. El Ministerio de Defensa señaló que dos tanques T-64 están operativos y contienen municiones completas. A diferencia de los vehículos de combate básicos, los tanques están equipados con visores de imágenes térmicas nocturnas, así como con equipos de comunicaciones y navegación al estilo de la OTAN.


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Menudo caos el ejército ruso.. que vivan de sus nucleares mientras puedan que por lo demás dan bastante lástima



Dudo mucho que tengan activas las que dicen que tienen, hasta EEUU ha eliminado muchas por estar desfasadas y se han centrado en la B-61 y las B-83.


----------



## rejon (1 Abr 2022)

Básicamente, la presencia militar rusa al noroeste, oeste y este de Kiev acaba de dejar de existir.
Las fuerzas ucranianas han recuperado el control de todos los puntos clave, incluidos Borodyanka e Ivankiv,
Las fuerzas ucranianas están limpiando Bucha, Vorzel y Hostomel.


----------



## crocodile (1 Abr 2022)

Los chinos siguen de perfil


----------



## Bartleby (1 Abr 2022)

Creo que algunos empiezan a descubrir que no es buena idea conectar en directo en los paramentos europeos con Zelenski, con gran repercusión mediática.


----------



## Impresionante (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (1 Abr 2022)

PAQUISMO MILITAR:


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Abr 2022)

⚡⚡Inteligencia de los Estados Unidos y Gran Bretaña transmitió datos a la Oficina del Presidente de Ucrania de que la segunda etapa de la campaña militar rusa comenzará dentro de una semana. Los analistas militares del Pentágono confían en que el ataque a Nikolaev comenzará simultáneamente con el cerco del frente oriental.


----------



## rejon (1 Abr 2022)

Como la guerra se alargue otro mes, a Rusia se le acaban todos los BMD que tiene.


----------



## Argentium (1 Abr 2022)

Es Putin un agente infiltrado o que está pasando? Esto es ya rayano con el ridículo. 

1 DE ABRIL DE 2022
*El Kremlin aclara que no habrá cortes del suministro de gas al menos hasta la segunda mitad de abril*


----------



## magufone (1 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas...
Habra que preguntarle a Zelensky cuando hable en el Congreso a ver que pasa ahi...


----------



## rejon (1 Abr 2022)

Rusia afirmó que su ataque a Kiev fue diseñado para distraer a las fuerzas ucranianas de la acción real en Donbas. 

Sin embargo, la evidencia muestra que Rusia tenía la intención de tomar Kiev y esperaba hacerlo rápidamente.


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>




Con el travesti tan tranquilo. Ha sido una encerrona. Posiblemente lucha por el poder entre facciones rivales.


----------



## magufone (1 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Es Putin un agente infiltrado o que está pasando?
> 
> 1 DE ABRIL DE 2022
> *El Kremlin aclara que no habrá cortes del suministro de gas al menos hasta la segunda mitad de abril*



Lo que esta pasando que con tanta propaganda no se sabe ya nada.


----------



## Teuro (1 Abr 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> La operación sobre Kiev ha sido una cagada. No lo niegan ni los expertos rusos.
> Han perdido muchas tropas adiestradas(es donde mas bajas ha sufrido el VDV) y todo para nada(han causado también bastantes bajas a las mejores unidades ucranianas, pero al final ese territorio lo han perdido).
> 
> El problema que tienen los ucranianos es que no tienen suficientes armas ni municiones para armar a tanta gente, y la guerra entra en una nueva fase en la que tienen complicado repetir los éxitos del norte, donde el terreno y el avance ruso eran mas propicios a emboscadas y fuego de artillería. Va a ser una guerra de mucho mas desgaste y en una zona mas abierta, con menos bosques y con frentes mas definidos. Como ejemplo podemos ver la reciente batalla de Izyum, que ha sido donde los ucranianos han acantonado mas fuerzas en un solo lugar, y les han machacado. Me puedo equivocar, pero sigo pensando que esta es una guerra que ninguno de los 2 puede ganar.



El problema para los rusos es que mientras Ucrania va a tener todo el apoyo, financiación y "regalos" militares de occidente, Rusia se enfrenta a sanciones y embargos. En cierto modo occidente da oxígeno a Ucrania mientras estrangula a Rusia para compensar la diferencia de fuerza. Al final la factura va a ser insoportable para Rusia.


----------



## .Kaikus (1 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Gran Bretaña tiene la intención de suministrar a Ucrania cañones autopropulsados AS-90*
> 
> *El primer ministro británico, Boris Johnson, se ha pronunciado a favor de proporcionar a Ucrania armas más serias, que podrían incluir montajes de artillería AS-90. Así lo informa The Times, citando varias fuentes. Tales entregas pueden llevar el apoyo del Reino Unido a Ucrania a un nuevo nivel cualitativo. *
> 
> ...



Estamos a un paso de enviarles cazabombarderos a reaccion, la escalada progresa adecuadamente, los anglocabrones se estan riendo de todos los europeos.


----------



## John Nash (1 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Lo que esta pasando que con tanta propaganda no se sabe ya nada.



Se llama pragmatismo.


----------



## crocodile (1 Abr 2022)

La situación en la RPD el 01/04/2022

1. Desde el comienzo del día actual, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han disparado más de 200 proyectiles y minas desde sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple BM-21 Grad de 122 mm, artillería de cañón de 152 y 122 mm y artillería de cañón de 120 y 82 mm. morteros mm.

Las áreas de seis asentamientos de la RPD fueron bombardeadas. Como resultado, resultaron dañados ocho edificios residenciales, una instalación de infraestructura civil y un vehículo.

2. En este momento, las pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania son las siguientes: 32 soldados murieron, un tanque, dos vehículos de combate de infantería, dos morteros 2B11 y un camión fueron destruidos. Siete militares voluntariamente depusieron las armas y se pasaron al lado de la DPR. Desde el inicio del operativo especial lo han hecho 513 personas.

3. Por parte de la DPR, 34 personas murieron, 141 resultaron heridas.

4. El 17 de marzo de 2022, durante el asalto a Mariupol, el sargento Alexey Andreevich Plyukhov, el sargento Andrei Ivanovich Buryak y el soldado Alexander Nikolaevich Nikolaevich, actuando en MT-LB No. tomando el control del aeropuerto de Mariupol.

Durante la batalla por el aeropuerto, la tripulación del MT-LB No. 527 capturó el ZU-23-2 del enemigo en pleno funcionamiento. A pesar del intenso fuego y de las fuerzas superiores de los neonazis, el sargento Plyukhov, el sargento Buryak y el soldado Nikolaev lograron girar el ZU-23-2 en dirección a los nacionalistas y abrieron un intenso fuego de respuesta, que destruyó dos dotaciones de ametralladoras pesadas y casi todo un escuadrón de mano de obra enemiga.


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2022)

Que resurja ese tema ahora también es una pelea interna.


----------



## amcxxl (1 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los chinos siguen de perfil



lo que ha dicho CHina es que mientras la UE no se independice de USA, CHina no tienen nada mas de lo que hablar dado que son colonias y no estados soberanos



Argentium dijo:


> Es Putin un agente infiltrado o que está pasando? Esto es ya rayano con el ridículo.
> 
> 1 DE ABRIL DE 2022
> *El Kremlin aclara que no habrá cortes del suministro de gas al menos hasta la segunda mitad de abril*



el pago se hara en rublos a partir de hoy y por adelantado (a ladrones no se fia)

el corte de sunministro se hara cuando se te acabe la cantidad de gas por la que ya habias pagado y eso depende de cada pais


----------



## brus (1 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>




¿pero no eran LGTBi Friendly? LOL


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (1 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Estamos a un paso de enviarles cazabombarderos a reaccion, la escalada progresa adecuadamente, los anglocabrones se estan riendo de todos los europeos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1008962
> Ver archivo adjunto 1008963



¿¿Y porqué no les dejan ya unas cabezas nucleares??.


----------



## NPI (1 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> A partir del comienzo la plandemia comenzaron a entrar y reactivar cuentas, con las elecciones yanquis ya entraron en masa. Está claro que tienen puesto un ojo en este foro, no somos más de 140k o 130k, pero parece que hay una masa de lectores flotantes no registrados mucho mayor. Aquí hay mucha mierda metida, elementos de las mismísimas cloacas de Satanás andan defecando por aquí.



@Billy Ray en mi Firma


> *Cuentas *de* 2004 a 2017 *con* pocos mensajes *se llevan* activando *desde *hace un año *en* Burbuja.info*



lo puse a mediados de 2020.


----------



## rejon (1 Abr 2022)

En este articulo los periodistas de la BBC llegan a la zona donde se grabo en video donde se ve a unos rusos matando a un hombre desarmado que levantaba los brazos.
Formaban parte de una caravana que intentaba escapar. Cuando vieron el tanque ruso dieron la vuelta pero el coche probablemente fue alcanzado y tuvieron que parar. 
Al padre lo mataron al salir de coche, a la madre dentro. También viajaban una anciana amiga de la familia, que fue herida y el hijo de 6 años. Los rusos los liberaron mas tarde y llegaron a ponerse a salvo a pie.
Al llegar a la zona los periodistas encontraron los cuerpos carbonizados de los padres, además de otra docena de cuerpos en los alrededores, que habían sido apilados y rodeados por neumáticos, en un intento de quemar los cuerpos.

La zona donde estaba el tanque estaba *llena de mierda incluyendo botellas vacías de alcohol posiblemente robadas de la estación de servicio cercana. O sea que se dedicaron a estar allí un tiempo emboscando a los coches al pasar.*


----------



## Archimanguina (1 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



esta noticia no se clasificarla ¿es prorusa o de los otros?


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Abr 2022)

Mariupol. La defensa está dividida en tres bolsas.


----------



## Bishop (1 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Es una amenaza. Si la UE y todo el bloque occidental pasan a una política de repliegue de producción a sus fronteras eso puede cambiar mucho a China en solo dos décadas. Con solo su consumo interno, el poderío económico de China se iría al guano.



¿Con qué energía se supone que vamos a producir en semejante reindustrialización?

Porque o nos sacamos de la manga YA la fusión nuclear, o lo llevamos un poco crudo enfurruñándonos con Rusia porque al tío Sam le conviene.


----------



## Guzmán de Berga (1 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Apuesto a que el FSB no contaba con que la cúpula militar ucraniana dispusiese de cañones de tamaño calibre.


----------



## Fígaro (1 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El problema para los rusos es que mientras Ucrania va a tener todo el apoyo, financiación y "regalos" militares de occidente, Rusia se enfrenta a sanciones y embargos. En cierto modo occidente da oxígeno a Ucrania mientras estrangula a Rusia para compensar la diferencia de fuerza. Al final la factura va a ser insoportable para Rusia.






No sólo eso.

En la posguerra Ucrania va a ser la niña mimada de Occidente, y Rusia un leproso al que Occidente da la espalda.

Ahí es nada.

Rusia se está forjando un destino más y más atroz cada día que pasa.


----------



## Archimanguina (1 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



forero fijo


----------



## Impresionante (1 Abr 2022)

WASHINGTON (Sputnik) — El presidente estadounidense Joe Biden dijo que más de 30 países acordaron unirse a Washington para liberar petróleo de sus reservas en el mercado.

"Esta mañana, más de 30 países de todo el mundo convocaron una reunión extraordinaria y acordaron la liberación de decenas de millones de barriles adicionales de petróleo en el mercado", informó Biden.
El 31 de marzo, Biden ordenó la liberación de un récord de un millón de barriles de petróleo por día de las Reservas Estratégicas de Petróleo de EEUU durante los próximos seis meses para aliviar una crisis de suministro que ha llevado los precios del combustible a máximos históricos.
Biden afirmó que EEUU ha recibido compromisos de otros países para liberar decenas de millones de barriles adicionales en el mercado.
La Casa Blanca también dijo que impondrá tarifas a las compañías energéticas del país que se encuentran en pozos de petróleo inactivos.


----------



## NPI (1 Abr 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Fracaso, se escribe fracaso, amigo selvático.



Nueva cuenta del capitán @*_* / @vladimirovich o de otros.


----------



## crocodile (1 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Estamos a un paso de enviarles cazabombarderos a reaccion, la escalada progresa adecuadamente, los anglocabrones se estan riendo de todos los europeos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1008962
> Ver archivo adjunto 1008963



Los rusos deben hacer lo posible por destruirlos, eso no son mampads que se guardan en una ambulancia.
Sigo diciendo que falta contundencia en la ofensiva rusa, los anglo satánicos buscan que se alargue lo más posible el conflicto, los rusos deberían evitarlo.


----------



## crocodile (1 Abr 2022)

La situación en la RPD el 01/04/2022

1. Desde el comienzo del día actual, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han disparado más de 200 proyectiles y minas desde sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple BM-21 Grad de 122 mm, artillería de cañón de 152 y 122 mm y artillería de cañón de 120 y 82 mm. morteros mm.

Las áreas de seis asentamientos de la RPD fueron bombardeadas. Como resultado, resultaron dañados ocho edificios residenciales, una instalación de infraestructura civil y un vehículo.

2. En este momento, las pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania son las siguientes: 32 soldados murieron, un tanque, dos vehículos de combate de infantería, dos morteros 2B11 y un camión fueron destruidos. Siete militares voluntariamente depusieron las armas y se pasaron al lado de la DPR. Desde el inicio del operativo especial lo han hecho 513 personas.

3. Por parte de la DPR, 34 personas murieron, 141 resultaron heridas.

4. El 17 de marzo de 2022, durante el asalto a Mariupol, el sargento Alexey Andreevich Plyukhov, el sargento Andrei Ivanovich Buryak y el soldado Alexander Nikolaevich Nikolaevich, actuando en MT-LB No. tomando el control del aeropuerto de Mariupol.

Durante la batalla por el aeropuerto, la tripulación del MT-LB No. 527 capturó el ZU-23-2 del enemigo en pleno funcionamiento. A pesar del intenso fuego y de las fuerzas superiores de los neonazis, el sargento Plyukhov, el sargento Buryak y el soldado Nikolaev lograron girar el ZU-23-2 en dirección a los nacionalistas y abrieron un intenso fuego de respuesta, que destruyó dos dotaciones de ametralladoras pesadas y casi todo un escuadrón de mano de obra enemiga.


----------



## rejon (1 Abr 2022)

Al final el hijoPutin va a acabar pidiendo la entrada en al OTAN para que le proteja de Ucrania.


----------



## Impresionante (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## apocalippsis (1 Abr 2022)

La "chatarrica" rusa,

*El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa publicó imágenes de la liquidación de la sede de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con misiles de crucero Onyx.*






MOD Rusia / Twitter.com/Global Look Press

*Las tropas rusas, con un ataque de misiles de crucero Onyx del complejo Bastion, liquidaron la sede de la agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (APU) en el pueblo de Shakhterskoye. El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa publicó un video correspondiente.*

Según la información del departamento de defensa, como resultado de un ataque con misiles de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en una instalación de infraestructura militar ucraniana en Shakhtyorskoye, fueron destruidas hasta 40 personas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Las tropas rusas están armadas con los medios más poderosos que pueden neutralizar el sistema de defensa aérea de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, aunque ahora ya está suprimido. Además, los misiles en servicio con las Fuerzas Armadas de RF operan más allá de las capacidades de los radares ucranianos. Esto fue dicho previamente por el experto militar Konstantin Sivkov.









Минобороны РФ опубликовало кадры ликвидации штаба ВСУ крылатыми ракетами «Оникс» - Политический эксперт рунета - 1 апреля - 43544482017 - Медиаплатформа МирТесен


Российские войска ударом крылатых ракет «Оникс» комплекса «Бастион» ликвидировали штаб группировки Вооруженных сил Украины (ВСУ) в селе Шахтерское. Минобороны РФ опубликовало соответствующее видео. Согласно информации оборонного ведомства, в результате ракетного удара со стороны ВС РФ по объекту...




politexpert.mirtesen.ru


----------



## fulcrum29smt (1 Abr 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Otro helicóptero ruski abatido en la zona de Luhansk con una manpads, la provincia rebelde, sin información sobre la tripulación.



Pues por lo que he visto en otro vídeo posteado en Telegram la tripulación ha sobrevivido, el helicóptero se ha estrellado, pero la aptitud que tenía en la caida y el hecho de que no perdiera del todo la cola se ve que ha hecho que no se mataran.


----------



## podemita medio (1 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los rusos mangando juguetes, como el que le compra algo al crio en el aeropuerto.



Eso es un puticlub?


----------



## .Kaikus (1 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> No hace falta, yo he leído en el foro que el ejército ruso tiene el dominio aéreo total, que toda la aviación ucraniana está destruida desde el primer día y es imposible que haya un ataque aéreo por parte de los ucros: IM PO SI BLE



Ya se ha explicado como lo han hecho, pilotando los helos de noche, con gafas de vision nocturna y volando a ras del suelo...

PD- No me extrañaria nada que los tripulantes de esos helicopteros sean britanicos o usanos, ten por seguro que no entraron a lo loco, lo tenian todo controlado y milimetrado, radares y posible respuesta enemiga incluida.


----------



## porconsiguiente (1 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> WASHINGTON (Sputnik) — El presidente estadounidense Joe Biden dijo que más de 30 países acordaron unirse a Washington para liberar petróleo de sus reservas en el mercado.
> 
> "Esta mañana, más de 30 países de todo el mundo convocaron una reunión extraordinaria y acordaron la liberación de decenas de millones de barriles adicionales de petróleo en el mercado", informó Biden.
> El 31 de marzo, Biden ordenó la liberación de un récord de un millón de barriles de petróleo por día de las Reservas Estratégicas de Petróleo de EEUU durante los próximos seis meses para aliviar una crisis de suministro que ha llevado los precios del combustible a máximos históricos.
> ...




30 países que reducen sus reservas estratégicas de petróleo, dentro de 6 meses empezará el invierno y muchos estarán necesitados de petróleo, que posiblemente sea más complicado de comprar y a un precio mayor.
Seguro que se le ha ocurrido a la panchita que le cambia los pañales cuando se caga encima, un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## Oso Polar (1 Abr 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Viene precedido por el Maidanazo de 2014, la persecución y prohibición de los prorrusos, el intento de ingresar en la OTAN...



Intento de crear sus propias armas nucleares, laboratorios bacteriológicos, política exterior agresiva contra su vecino, política interior rusofoba y claramente con un distintivo olor putrefacto al Nazismo.


----------



## crocodile (1 Abr 2022)

Rusos pidiendo la ruptura de relaciones con la Unión Euroyankee y cierre de embajadas, ahora mismo en RU 24


----------



## pirivi-parava (1 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Gran Bretaña tiene la intención de suministrar a Ucrania cañones autopropulsados AS-90*
> 
> *El primer ministro británico, Boris Johnson, se ha pronunciado a favor de proporcionar a Ucrania armas más serias, que podrían incluir montajes de artillería AS-90. Así lo informa The Times, citando varias fuentes. Tales entregas pueden llevar el apoyo del Reino Unido a Ucrania a un nuevo nivel cualitativo. *
> 
> ...



Este peazo mamón debería estar en su casa y fue salvado por la "campaña".
Y hasta que la líe bien en Uropa no se quedará tranquilo. Luego se largará silbando como el cabrón del Brexit.


----------



## mazuste (1 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Que resurja ese tema ahora también es una pelea interna.



Ya ha dado todo lo que tenía que dar y el "Estado Profundo" ha dado vía libre.


----------



## Teuro (1 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham esta encabronao ....y lo dira por enesima vez :
> EL EXITO se alcanza gracias a la experiencia y la experiencia no es posible sin fracaso . Si quieres duplicar tu tasa de triunfos , duplica tu tasa de fracasos . Asi de simple . J K Rowling era una ama de casa en paro cuando escribio Harry Potter , su manustrito fue rechazado muchas veces hasta que encontro editor . Lo mismo le paso a Silvester Stallone y su guion de Rocky ...
> Thomas A. Edison fracaso miles de veces hasta dar con el filamento de tungsteno . La gente se reia de el ...pero al final logro inventar la bombilla incandescente . La Invasion rusa " tal vez " este fallando en algunos frentes pero los errores se corrigen .
> Los planes se cambian , las estrategias se adaptan , pero el objetivo sigue siendo el mismo : la ocupacion y anexion de Ucrania
> ...



Supongo que al igual que apoya que Rusia se anexione Ucrania apoyaría allá por 1810 la anexión de España a Francia.


----------



## rejon (1 Abr 2022)

Aquí podemos ver una vez más, la situación del miedo desesperado del ejército ruso.


Durante la retirada de las áreas cercanas a Kiev, se afirma que un tanque ruso T-72 había alcanzado a un BMP también ruso, en un caso de fuego amigo, visto aquí desde un dron operado por el UA. Sin embargo, no podemos verificar con precisión a quién pertenecía el BMP:


----------



## porconsiguiente (1 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los rusos deben hacer lo posible por destruirlos, eso no son mampads que se guardan en una ambulancia.
> Sigo diciendo que falta contundencia en la ofensiva rusa, los anglo satánicos buscan que se alargue lo más posible el conflicto, los rusos deberían evitarlo.



Al precio que está el gas y el petróleo, hay países que están contentos con la situación.


----------



## Seronoser (1 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Algo metido hay en Mariupol, que habla con nasalización y con received pronunciation...



Que Macron haya pedido una decena de veces que se evacúe Mariupol...
Que se haya destituido al Jefe de la Inteligencia militar francesa hace unas horas...

Qué tendrá Francia en Mariupol?...


----------



## Magick (1 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Es Putin un agente infiltrado o que está pasando? Esto es ya rayano con el ridículo.
> 
> 1 DE ABRIL DE 2022
> *El Kremlin aclara que no habrá cortes del suministro de gas al menos hasta la segunda mitad de abril*



Es por cuestión de vencimientos, no porque hayan dado marcha atrás a la medida.


----------



## crocodile (1 Abr 2022)

Después de la incursión de hoy en Belgorod, leí las reflexiones de expertos lejos del frente sobre la calidad de nuestra defensa aérea. Como, no se paran así, y de hecho, los estadounidenses no permitirían esto.

Omitamos las conclusiones teóricas de los "analistas", pasemos a la práctica. Si nuestra defensa aérea funcionara bien (bueno, satisfactoriamente), ahora estaríamos observando Kharkov o Kyiv en las calles de Belgorod.

La defensa aérea ucraniana funciona así, calificada satisfactoriamente, más cerca de "buena". Y las tripulaciones de defensa aérea rusas derriban docenas de objetivos todos los días, interceptando al menos el 90 por ciento de ellos. Esta es la calificación más alta.

Sí, los misiles enemigos a veces atraviesan una línea defensiva, pero esto es muy raro. Repito una vez más, Belgorod podría parecerse a Kharkov, en el que se realizan diariamente ataques con cohetes y bombas, destruyendo la infraestructura militar y la mano de obra del enemigo.


----------



## Teuro (1 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> _Este tipo de cosas es lo que me está empezando a hacer CORTOCIRCUITO mental, vamos a ver: "Estoy en guerra con el país A, a ese país A, otros países, que son la Unión Europea, lo están armando con un flujo constante de armamento de todo tipo que está causando daños y pérdidas importantes en vidas y material entre mis tropas, ahora viene lo bueno, a su vez a esos países que proporcionan armas para provocarme destrucción y muerte ya hasta en mi territorio, y dependen de un flujo vital, llamado gas, que yo les proporciono, a pesar de que son partícipes indirectamente en mi contra, y que, si a partir de mañana me lo pagas en rublos o te corto todo (que te lo corto por cojones porque estas armando a mi enemigo que mata a mis tropas y destruye mis equipos con esas armas!!!) , que ahora no, te sigo aceptando dólares y euros, lo de los rublos, si tal mañana, además me congelan miles de millones de las reservas nacionales en el exterior, pero yo sigo pagando religiosamente los cupones de la deuda a los que me congelaron los fondos, en lugar de declarar un impago y montar la de Dios en los mercados internacionales, y ahora la pregunta : QUIÉN CARAJO ME PUEDE EXPLICAR ESTE DESPROPÓSITO??? _



Los contratos son sagrados. Antiguamente los reyes se pedían préstamos unos a otros para seguir guerreando entre ellos mismos.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (1 Abr 2022)

giovachapin dijo:


> En esto si estoy muy de acuerdo, Rusia sigue como tipico pais latinoamericano o africano apostando todo a materias primas, tiene una industria potente militar, pero fuera de eso la verdad no hay nada en que destaque, ahora se dice que las sanciones del 2014 lastraron su economia, pero si tubiera otras areas donde destacara igual seguiria avanzando economicamente, China por ejemplo EE UU le ha puesto mil trabas y China sigue su imparable camino a la primacia mundial, otros paises de esa area tipo Korea, Japon, Singapur etc estan donde estan porque apostaron mucho a la tecnologia, Rusia tenia o aun tiene mucha de esa base de la extinta URSS, entonces porque no desarrollar una poderosa industria de muchos niveles y no seguir igualmente dependiendo tanto de sus recursos.



Las materias primas sirven para fabricar cosas, y las cosas se fabrican con la ayuda de máquinas que son programadas.


----------



## rejon (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## NPI (1 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> He visto hace un rato creo que era la sexta donde un contertulio ha dicho literalmente:
> 
> Todo lo que venga de Putin es falso, todo lo que venga de Rusia es falso es lo contrario es la mentalidad del Kremlin y de este psicópata criminal que es Putin...
> En fin



La VERDAD es la del llamado "Mundo libre y democrático". 
La MENTIRA es la del llamado "Mundo incivilizado y totalitario". 
Hay que SIMPLIFICAR para que las OVEJAS se traguen el discurso.


----------



## lasoziedad (1 Abr 2022)

*La UE lamenta el veto ruso a funcionarios europeos*

La* Unión Europea* (UE) lamentó este viernes que *Rusia* haya decidido *imponer la prohibición de entrar en su territorio a funcionarios y políticos comunitarios y de los Estados miembros*, como represalia por las sanciones aplicadas a Moscú por la invasión de Ucrania. 

El alto representante de la UE para Asuntos Exteriores,* Josep Borrell*, deploró en un comunicado el veto ruso a una serie de nacionales de la Unión Europea, incluidos funcionarios comunitarios y de los Estados miembros, así como a *diputados del Parlamento Europeo y de los Parlamentos nacionales de los países de la UE*, “como represalia por las sanciones de la UE relacionadas con la invasión rusa de Ucrania”. 

Borrell afirmó que la* UE sigue exigiendo que Rusia “cese esta agresión y retire todas sus fuerzas y equipos militares de todo el territorio de Ucrania* de forma inmediata e incondicional”, y que respete plenamente la integridad territorial, la soberanía y la independencia de Ucrania dentro de sus fronteras internacionalmente reconocidas.


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Este peazo mamón debería estar en su casa y fue salvado por la "campaña".
> Y hasta que la líe bien en Uropa no se quedará tranquilo. Luego se largará silbando como el cabrón del Brexit.



Como sean los AS-90 como los NLAW, menuda castaña. Piratas, pirateando.


----------



## podemita medio (1 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> _Este tipo de cosas es lo que me está empezando a hacer CORTOCIRCUITO mental, vamos a ver: "Estoy en guerra con el país A, a ese país A, otros países, que son la Unión Europea, lo están armando con un flujo constante de armamento de todo tipo que está causando daños y pérdidas importantes en vidas y material entre mis tropas, ahora viene lo bueno, a su vez a esos países que proporcionan armas para provocarme destrucción y muerte ya hasta en mi territorio, y dependen de un flujo vital, llamado gas, que yo les proporciono, a pesar de que son partícipes indirectamente en mi contra, y que, si a partir de mañana me lo pagas en rublos o te corto todo (que te lo corto por cojones porque estas armando a mi enemigo que mata a mis tropas y destruye mis equipos con esas armas!!!) , que ahora no, te sigo aceptando dólares y euros, lo de los rublos, si tal mañana, además me congelan miles de millones de las reservas nacionales en el exterior, pero yo sigo pagando religiosamente los cupones de la deuda a los que me congelaron los fondos, en lugar de declarar un impago y montar la de Dios en los mercados internacionales, y ahora la pregunta : QUIÉN CARAJO ME PUEDE EXPLICAR ESTE DESPROPÓSITO??? _



Es todo parte del plan


----------



## ProfeInsti (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## porconsiguiente (1 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Es por cuestión de vencimientos, no porque hayan dado marcha atrás a la medida.



Correcto.
Rusia está midiendo muy bien los tiempos en todo lo que hace, desde las acciones militares a las respuestas a las sanciones.
Eurusa parece una panchita tóxica que actúa por impulsos.
Se ve cláramente quién marca los tiempos, parece que se sigue un plan.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (1 Abr 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> a esos señores les van a acabar gaseando ya vereis. Eso si, no saldra en la tele de alli ni de aqui. Cosas de la guerra moderna.



No hace falta gasear, las termobáricas tienen mayor alcance, son efectivas en tuneles y fortificaciones, matan por presión y los pulmones y otros organos internos explotan dentro del cuerpo.


----------



## Magick (1 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Gran Bretaña tiene la intención de suministrar a Ucrania cañones autopropulsados AS-90*
> 
> *El primer ministro británico, Boris Johnson, se ha pronunciado a favor de proporcionar a Ucrania armas más serias, que podrían incluir montajes de artillería AS-90. Así lo informa The Times, citando varias fuentes. Tales entregas pueden llevar el apoyo del Reino Unido a Ucrania a un nuevo nivel cualitativo. *
> 
> ...



yo meo siempre apuntando al noroeste.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Abr 2022)

HAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAA el frente norte se desmorona dejando miles de soldados embolsados como segundo plato a la cabalgata de valkirias sobre belgorod


----------



## fulcrum29smt (1 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Nos retiramos de debajo de Kiev.
> 
> Me ha costado mucho tiempo abordar este post. Al principio porque hay ciertas reglas para difundir información durante las hostilidades. Entonces, porque no podía encontrar respuestas a las preguntas que hacían mis suscriptores. Y que me pregunto.
> 
> ...



Esa crónica me recuerda a esta canción.


----------



## ferrys (1 Abr 2022)

A mi que no me jodan pero las mentes pensantes occidentales son unos "expertos" acojonantes.


----------



## Evangelion (1 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1008967
> 
> 
> Mariupol. La defensa está dividida en tres bolsas.



¿No llevais poniendo el mismo mapa y hablando de las 3 bolsas 10 días?


----------



## Magick (1 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Que Macron haya pedido una decena de veces que se evacúe Mariupol...
> Que se haya destituido al Jefe de la Inteligencia militar francesa hace unas horas...
> 
> Qué tendrá Francia en Mariupol?...



los chinos dicen que en uno de los helicópteros abatidos habían dos de la DGSE francesa.


----------



## HelpAviation (1 Abr 2022)

No os parece extraño que quizás el segundo o el tercer ejercito del mundo esté siendo derrotado de esta manera?


----------



## porconsiguiente (1 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *La UE lamenta el veto ruso a funcionarios europeos*
> 
> La* Unión Europea* (UE) lamentó este viernes que *Rusia* haya decidido *imponer la prohibición de entrar en su territorio a funcionarios y políticos comunitarios y de los Estados miembros*, como represalia por las sanciones aplicadas a Moscú por la invasión de Ucrania.
> 
> ...



¿Borrell no se cansa de decir siempre lo mismo y que lo ninguneen?
Mucho debe estar cobrando, seguro que le llaman "la bien pagá"


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> los chinos dicen que en uno de los helicópteros abatidos habían dos de la DGSE francesa.



Encaja con el empeño de Macron de hacer una salida controlada por ellos…


----------



## .Kaikus (1 Abr 2022)

Es travesti kosher, esta permitido por Zelensky, estudiaron en la misma sinagoga...





Si no tiene prepucio esta permitido, avanzada esta la sociedad ucraniana.

h ttps://t.me/intelslava/24114?single


----------



## Bulldozerbass (1 Abr 2022)

Joer con el Xiquitín, es la alegría de la huerta, qué arte tiene.


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> No os parece extraño que quizás el segundo o el tercer ejercito del mundo esté siendo derrotado de esta manera?



Está claro, son unos mentirosos, algo se guardan. Arma nuclear táctica... tal vez.


----------



## mazuste (1 Abr 2022)

* "La UE está ahora secuestrada por Estados Unidos en materia de seguridad, 
pero eso no se ajusta a la independencia estratégica que la UE ha perseguido", *
Cui Hongjian, director del Departamento de Estudios Europeos del Instituto de Estudios Internacionales de China].


----------



## rejon (1 Abr 2022)

El Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania informa de la liberación de 15 asentamientos al noroeste de Kiev. El periodista Bohdan Aminov informa que Ivankiv ha sido liberado. 

Los invasores fascistas rusos huyen a Bielorrusia por la autopista P-02.


----------



## podemita medio (1 Abr 2022)

A ver que no lo entendéis, que es todo parte del plan.

- El ejercito se quita chatarra vieja
- Sobran jóvenes rusos. A más chortinas tocan los que queden.
- A Putin y sus lujos no le van a afectar las sanciones. Cuanto más pobres más fácil de controlar el pueblo ruso.
- Desconexión del internet del resto del mundo para que no se contamine la opinión pública con el decadente occidente.
- Putin ahora podrá purgar y hacer colacaos con polonio tranquilamente, ya tiene la escusa perfecta.
- Putin dictador vitalicio.

Todo sale según el plan. No sé de qué os quejáis.


----------



## Magick (1 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Encaja con el empeño de Macron de hacer una salida controlada por ellos…


----------



## HelpAviation (1 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Está claro, son unos mentirosos, algo se guardan. Arma nuclear táctica... tal vez.



pudo derrotar a la alemania nazi y ahora mismo están huyendo de todos los frentes. Algo raro hay.


----------



## hartman (1 Abr 2022)

sigue ganando rusia 0-1 a ucrania con los suplentes esta mas para el 0-2 que para el 1-1.


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (1 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Bueno, lleváis poniendo el mismo video del T72 que aguanta los dos ataques desde hace tres semanas, anda que no hay cientos de videos de blindados rusos saltando por los aires con misiles antitanque, con drones, con artillería y hasta con minas, ¿en serio no los has visto?



¿Quien ha hablado de *misiles, drones, artilleria o minas*?
Y así todo.
Hablas de una cosa y te vienen con otra totalmente distinta.
Ale que si, Ucrania ganó el mundial, Putin está muerto y la gasolina está mas barata que nunca.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Abr 2022)

no hay moral en el palanganato, al propio lavbror, quiero decir el caraperro ese ministro de exterires ruso, no se como se escribe su puerco nombre, pues al labrol ese, se le ve cara de intensa amargura. El palanganato le lleva la palangana al khan en clara sensacion fatalista


----------



## rejon (1 Abr 2022)

El 6 de abril tendrá lugar en Berlín y otras ciudades europeas la acción de solidaridad con Ucrania y Mariupol. Durante más de un mes, los residentes de Mariupol han estado sufriendo el asedio de los invasores rusos.


----------



## Impresionante (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## ferrys (1 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Gran Bretaña tiene la intención de suministrar a Ucrania cañones autopropulsados AS-90*
> 
> *El primer ministro británico, Boris Johnson, se ha pronunciado a favor de proporcionar a Ucrania armas más serias, que podrían incluir montajes de artillería AS-90. Así lo informa The Times, citando varias fuentes. Tales entregas pueden llevar el apoyo del Reino Unido a Ucrania a un nuevo nivel cualitativo. *
> 
> ...



¿Pero no tenían cientos de miles robados a los rusos?.


----------



## mazuste (1 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> los chinos dicen que en uno de los helicópteros abatidos habían dos de la DGSE francesa.



No por nada el Macrón era tan pesao con lo de evacuar...
Y de ahí, el despido del jefe de la inteligencia gabacha.


----------



## El-Mano (1 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Lo que esta pasando que con tanta propaganda no se sabe ya nada.



Por lo que yo he entendido, que no tiene porque ser cierto o exactamente así.

El 1 de abril ya es obligado el pago en rublos. El método básicamente es... tu págame en euros pero a mi banco, que yo los convierto en oro/rublos, te doy esos rublos a ti y ya me pagas en rublos para que yo disponga de esos rublos para lo que quiera. Es decir, europa paga en euros y rusia recibe oro/rublo.

Por otra parte, el gas que esta fluyendo ahora es de los pagos anteriores. El que no acepte el nuevo tipo de pago, se queda sin gas en acabar el último pago recibido, y el gas que aún se esta transportando es de pagos anteriores.


----------



## niraj (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## bigmaller (1 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Al final el hijoPutin va a acabar pidiendo la entrada en al OTAN para que le proteja de Ucrania.



Ya lo pidió en los 90....preguntate por qué USA dijo que no.


----------



## ferrys (1 Abr 2022)

Parece que la próxima semana va a llegar un pedido de bombas de China.

⚡APPEAL TO THE RESIDENTS OF THE SOUTH-EAST, especially Donbass (living in the territories controlled by Bandera)

We always say what we think is the truth, no matter how hard it may sound. Today we urge you to leave your homes and go in any safe direction.

We think that the battle for the liberation of Donbass will be hard, the Nazis will hide in the cities and will hide behind the civilian population. It is necessary to wrest this trump card from their hands. We admit that the most modern types of non-nuclear weapons can be used against the Bandera people who have settled in urban areas. There may be casualties among civilians. The best solution is evacuation

In this post, we are not joking, and we consider it important to warn as many people as possible about the impending danger. Please take care of yourself and your loved ones and move to a safe place!


----------



## bigmaller (1 Abr 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> No os parece extraño que quizás el segundo o el tercer ejercito del mundo esté siendo derrotado de esta manera?



Tan extraño que parece falso.


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (1 Abr 2022)

Yo a estas alturas no me atrevo a hacer predicciones. Lo esperable es que Rusia avance debido a la concentracion de fuerzas de todos los frentes en este, pero los Ucranianos están con una moral muy elevada y la ayuda occidental está mejorando en calidad, ya no son solo los MANPADS y ATGM.


----------



## filets (1 Abr 2022)

Ahora todos los putiners abonados a la teoria del Kraken

Los rusos se estan retirando porque Putin va a soltar "El KRAKEN"


----------



## porconsiguiente (1 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> * "La UE está ahora secuestrada por Estados Unidos en materia de seguridad,
> pero eso no se ajusta a la independencia estratégica que la UE ha perseguido", *
> Cui Hongjian, director del Departamento de Estudios Europeos del Instituto de Estudios Internacionales de China].



Mi opinión personal es que el problema es entre China y Rusia contra Usa.
Los europedos, los hijos de la gran puta Bretaña y Turquía son unas marionetas que agitan el avispero, Los Chinos y los rusos no tienen nada con ellos, buscan la presa, el dólar, lo tienen a tiro y llevan planificando la jugada mucho tiempo, no quieren acabar con sus futuros socios clientes.
Es cuestión de tiempo que el plan siga su curso y acabe con el imperio del terror usano.
La guerra que estamos viendo es una pequeñez si lo comparamos con el plan.
Mientras tanto, recordad que hay mear mirando a Inglaterra (y cagar mirando a USA).


----------



## crocodile (1 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *La UE lamenta el veto ruso a funcionarios europeos*
> 
> La* Unión Europea* (UE) lamentó este viernes que *Rusia* haya decidido *imponer la prohibición de entrar en su territorio a funcionarios y políticos comunitarios y de los Estados miembros*, como represalia por las sanciones aplicadas a Moscú por la invasión de Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Sacate el rabo yankee de la boca Borrell .


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

¿Cómo respondería el mundo al uso de un arma táctica nuclear?


----------



## John Nash (1 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> No por nada el Macrón era tan pesao con lo de evacuar...
> Y de ahí, el despido del jefe de la inteligencia gabacha.



En Francia ya no hay inteligencia en el Estado. Los que tienen algo de materia gris se van a la finanza o a las grandes cotizadas gabachas.
No obstante era de libro pensar que lo de USA con Rusia era la crónica de una provocación anunciada. No han dejado otra opción a Rusia que desnazificar.


----------



## amcxxl (1 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Por lo que yo he entendido, que no tiene porque ser cierto o exactamente así.
> 
> El 1 de abril ya es obligado el pago en rublos. El método básicamente es... tu págame en euros pero a mi banco, que yo los convierto en oro/rublos, te doy esos rublos a ti y ya me pagas en rublos para que yo disponga de esos rublos para lo que quiera. Es decir, europa paga en euros y rusia recibe oro/rublo.
> 
> Por otra parte, el gas que esta fluyendo ahora es de los pagos anteriores. El que no acepte el nuevo tipo de pago, se queda sin gas en acabar el último pago recibido, y el gas que aún se esta transportando es de pagos anteriores.



el tema importante es que Rusia te obliga a pagarle en un banco ruso dentro de Rusia y no como hasta ahora en Londres o en Frankfurt, con lo cual no te lo pueden confiscar


----------



## piru (1 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El alcalde de Rubizhne, Serhiy Khortiv, ha desertado al LNR.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/38773
> 
> _Video en el enlace_



Se sabe la cifra de ukras que se pasan a los rusos? Porque eso suena a guerra civil, no a invasión extranjera.


----------



## vladimirovich (1 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Viendo ese mapa diria que todos los mandos rusos del Western Group por encima de comandante deberian ser reposicionados en los sotanos de la Lubianka.


----------



## chemarin (1 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Por lo que yo he entendido, que no tiene porque ser cierto o exactamente así.
> 
> El 1 de abril ya es obligado el pago en rublos. El método básicamente es... tu págame en euros pero a mi banco, que yo los convierto en oro/rublos, te doy esos rublos a ti y ya me pagas en rublos para que yo disponga de esos rublos para lo que quiera. Es decir, europa paga en euros y rusia recibe oro/rublo.
> 
> Por otra parte, el gas que esta fluyendo ahora es de los pagos anteriores. El que no acepte el nuevo tipo de pago, se queda sin gas en acabar el último pago recibido, y el gas que aún se esta transportando es de pagos anteriores.



@Garrapatez explicaba algo así, él decía que la conversión a rublos se realizará en la Bolsa de Moscú, con los € obtenidos se pagaría el gas. La historia es que si depende de la bolsa significa que alguien debe de querer comprar los €, no tengo claro que realmente haya compradores, además, el precio puede ser muy desfavorable para quien quiera vender los €. Se abren muchas incógnitas, pero si es así Rusia está jugando bien sus cartas, sigue siendo fiable a la vista del mundo, pues no vulnera los contratos existentes como sí lo hace occidente, por otra parte deja en el lado europeo el que reciban o no el gas, si alguien no quiere entrar por ese procedimiento se autoexcluye del suministro.


----------



## NPI (1 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Dos mentiras:
> -Ucrania no tiene 40 millones de habitantes desde hace 30 años. si anda por 20, un triunfo.
> -Rusia lleva "bloqueada" años, con las reservas robadas y sancionando a todo ruso que se precie...
> ¿Vida normal?
> ...



*Último censo demográfico *fue en *1991*, estamos a 1 abril 2022, se *estima *y creo que es correcto que la *población *está entre los *26-32 millones de habitantes*, los *40-44-50-52 millones* son *INVENTADOS *por la *PROPAGANDA *de los medios favoritos del foro (*PrensaOTAN*, *RadioOTAN*, *TeleOTAN *e *InternetOTAN*). 
Siempre hay que mirar los antecedentes de desplazamientos entre territorios y no soltar la cuñalada de turno.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> ¿Cómo respondería el mundo al uso de un arma táctica nuclear?



Ya se usaron en Siria. En el hilo que hay en su momento se comentó bastante.


----------



## ProfeInsti (1 Abr 2022)

* Ucrania ataca un deposito de petróleo ruso con helicópteros.
* La ONU ha registrado en Ucrania: 1.276 civiles muertos.
* Las fuerzas ucranianas expulsan a los rusos de Irpin y Chernigov.
* Rusia está reagrupando tropas en Bielorrusia para una ofensiva.
* Zelenski destituye a dos generales por "deslealtad" al pueblo
ucraniano.
* Putin: "EEUU vuelve a intentar resolver sus problemas a costa de
otros, lanzando una nueva ola de deuda".
* Ukrania niega la autoría del ataque del depósito de combustible.


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ya se usaron en Siria. En el hilo que hay en su momento se comentó bastante.



¿No fueron armas químicas? Luego ocurrió el paripé de eliminarlas.


----------



## Guaguei (1 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Aceptamos que los tipos más avanzados de armas no nucleares pueden ser utilizados contra los Banderitas en las zonas urbanas.



eso es lo que yo creo que les van a tirar "cuando llegue el momento" en las zonas que les han dejado reconquistar recientemente, y que ahora estan ya medio destrozadas y vacias de civiles
se acabo el calle por calle y casa por casa, no es eficiente y le causa mas bajas a rusia
termobaricas grandes, bueno o pequeñas tal vez pero a los edificios que se detecte actividad o señal de vida, seria escalar tal vez con las grandes


----------



## vladimirovich (1 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> ojo que en cuatro estan empezando a atizar a biden a su hijo.
> y sacaron las torturas ucras a soldados rusos.
> algo esta cambiando.



Si, cambia que una vez derrotado el ejercito ruso viene bien recordar un poco la clase de gentuza que son los ucranianos, a ver si alguien se ha creido de verdad que van a entrar en la UE esos desgraciados.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> ¿No fueron armas químicas? Luego ocurrió el paripé de eliminarlas.



Eso era una excusa de la OTAN para atacar Siria, cuando los mercenarios iban perdiendo. En parte por usarse alguna cabeza nuclear táctica.


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Eso era una excusa de la OTAN para atacar Siria, cuando los mercenarios iban perdiendo. En parte por usarse alguna cabeza nuclear táctica.



¿Y la radiación no se midió?


----------



## El-Mano (1 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> @Garrapatez explicaba algo así, él decía que la conversión a rublos se realizará en la Bolsa de Moscú, con los € obtenidos se pagaría el gas. La historia es que si depende de la bolsa significa que alguien debe de querer comprar los €, no tengo claro que realmente haya compradores, además, el precio puede ser muy desfavorable para quien quiera vender los €. Se abren muchas incógnitas, pero si es así Rusia está jugando bien sus cartas, sigue siendo fiable a la vista del mundo, pues no vulnera los contratos existentes como sí lo hace occidente, por otra parte deja en el lado europeo el que reciban o no el gas, si alguien no quiere entrar por ese procedimiento se autoexcluye del suministro.



Yo lo veo como una trampa y e incluso una humillación, aunque vendible -para los ciudadanos de la UE- de que nada a cambiado.

PD: Y de rebote parece que excluye al dolar.


----------



## delhierro (1 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ahora todos los putiners abonados a la teoria del Kraken
> 
> Los rusos se estan retirando porque Putin va a soltar "El KRAKEN"



Pues no , se estan retirando porque Putin nunca tuvo más idea que tomar las dos republicas. No pensaba cambiar el regimen, ni siguiera tomar hasta el rio.

Ojo, a mi me parece un error mayusculo. Pero ya dije los primeros dias que si hubiera pensado hacer cualquiera de las dos cosas, lo hubiera dicho abiertamente para que los prorrusos salieran. No hay ninguna declaración de Putin diciendo que iba a tumbar el gobierno en Kiev. Y más importante NO HAY SUPLENTE. Los rusos no han mimado una figura alternativa, así que no se pueden sacar un nuevo presidente de la nada. Faltaba el plan politico, porque creian que no hacia falta. Y penso equivocadamente que si no se pasaba mucho occidente acabaria olvidando.

Pensaban destruir las fabricas de armamento, el ejercito , la aviación , los misiles y dejar que los republicanos se hicieran con sus republicas. El moviento hacia Kiev era posiblemente para que llamaran a su defensa a las tropas del este. Pero no ha sido así , han reclutado por la fuerza , se han parapetado en la ciudad y no han salido ni se han movido. Así que los rusos se largan.

Al final en 2014, lo dejaron correr y se han visto en esta, no han atacado con todo y al final van a tener que ponerse brutos. Con occidente se va a muerte, o al que tumban eres tu. Putin tendra ademas que cambiar su sistema economico , esa horda de saqueadores de las propiedades de la URSS son un cancer para su pais.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> ¿Y la radiación no se midió?



Las nuevas dejan muy poca radiación, y por otra parte la OTAN también las ha usado (por ejemplo en Yemen, Irak o Afganistán).


----------



## Ahmat Sila (1 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Se sabe la cifra de ukras que se pasan a los rusos? Porque eso suena a guerra civil, no a invasión extranjera.



520


----------



## lasoziedad (1 Abr 2022)

Siguen negando lo del deposito:

*Ucrania niega la autoría del ataque del depósito de combustible en suelo ruso*

El máximo responsable de seguridad de Ucrania *ha negado* este viernes las acusaciones de Rusia de que Ucrania estaba detrás de un* ataque a un depósito de petróleo en la ciudad rusa de Belgorod*. En declaraciones a la televisión nacional, el secretario del Consejo de Seguridad, Oleksiy Danilov, dijo: "Por alguna razón dicen que lo hicimos nosotros, pero según nuestra información* esto no se corresponde con la realidad"*.


----------



## Peineto (1 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> No por nada el Macrón era tan pesao con lo de evacuar...
> Y de ahí, el despido del jefe de la inteligencia gabacha.



Recordad lo de ALEPO, por ejemplo...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (1 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> ¿Y la radiación no se midió?



Ni en Siria, ni en Yemen.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (1 Abr 2022)

__





Argelia anuncia que mantendrá los precios del gas a todos sus clientes salvo a España


https://www.elmundo.es/economia/2022/04/01/62473a87fc6c833a448b4570.html ENERGÍA Argelia anuncia que mantendrá los precios del gas a todos sus clientes salvo a España CARLOS SEGOVIA Madrid Actualizado Viernes, 1 abril 2022 - 20:08 Ver 44 comentarios El responsable del grupo estatal Sonatrach...




www.burbuja.info





ENERGÍA
*Argelia anuncia que mantendrá los precios del gas a todos sus clientes salvo a España*

CARLOS SEGOVIA
Madrid
Actualizado Viernes, 1 abril 2022 - 20:08
Ver 44 comentarios
El responsable del grupo estatal Sonatrach confirma tarifas "al conjunto de clientes" y sólo coloca en revisión las del contrato español





El presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, y el presidente de Argelia, Abdelmadjid Tebboune, en un encuentro en 2020Fernando.CalvoMUNDO
Argelia ha decidido mantener los precios de gas a todos sus clientes menos a España tras el bandazo del Gobierno en la cuestión del Sáhara. El presidente del gigante energético argelino Sonatrach, *Tewfik Hakkar*, ha declarado a la agencia oficial de su país que al único cliente al que no confirma un mantenimiento de precios en la actual crisis internacional es a España. "Desde el comienzo de la crisis en Ucrania, los precios del gas y del petróleo se han disparado. Argelia ha decidido mantener unos precios contractuales relativamente correctos para todos sus clientes. Sin embargo, no se descarta proceder a un 'recálculo' de precios con nuestro cliente español", dijo Tewfik Hakkar en una entrevista con la agencia oficial APS.

Este diario ya publicó el pasado 21 de marzo que Argelia pretende subir los precios a España, pero es significativo que sea al único de los clientes de Sonatrach al que no confirma tarifas. La crisis diplomática con el principal proveedor de gas de España coincide con el derecho contractual de la empresa argelina en estas fechas de revisar los precios en el contrato español para el período 2022-2024. Así está establecido en su contrato con Naturgy, la principal empresa gasista española. Sonatrach ya tenía el incentivo de revisión al alza por la subida de precios en el mercado internacional, pero el señalamiento a España en exclusiva apunta a razones políticas. *Italia es, por ejemplo, un importante cliente de Argelia y no es mencionado* por Hakkar en sus declaraciones a la agencia oficial.

El Gobierno argelino mantiene que es un proveedor fiable y que cumple sus compromisos de suministro, pero eso no obsta que suba precios. El presidente argelino, *Abdelmadjid Tebboune, *ordenó el pasado noviembre el cierre del gasoducto con España que atraviesa Marruecos, pero aseguró al ministro de Exteriores, *José Manuel Albares*, que no alteraría con ello el suministro hacia la península. El clima político empeoró, sin embargo, el mes pasado tras el apoyo de *Pedro Sánchez* a la absorción del Sáhara Occidental por parte de Marruecos. Esa decisión desató la retirada del embajador argelino en Madrid y una tensión sin precedentes con Argelia en plena crisis energética. España compra el 40% de su gas a Argelia a través sobre todo del gasoducto Medgaz, que es el único que mantiene abierto el país magrebí con España y que enlaza directamente con Almería.

El máximo ejecutivo de Sonatrach enseña músculo y recalca también que puede aumentar el suministro a clientes y que podrá hacerlo mucho más en el futuro. Asegura que tiene disponibles "*actualmente tenemos unos cuantos miles de millones de metros cúbicos*", aunque admite que no son suficientes para "sustituir al gas ruso" en Europa. Pero añade que "con el ritmo de nuestras exploraciones, nuestras capacidades se duplicarán en cuatro años, lo que apunta perspectivas prometedoras con nuestros clientes europeos".


----------



## delhierro (1 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> el tema importante es que Rusia te obliga a pagarle en un banco ruso dentro de Rusia y no como hasta ahora en Londres o en Frankfurt, con lo cual no te lo pueden confiscar



Deberia cortar el gas, y a mi me jode como al que más la movida que se iba a montar aquí. Pero si juegas, debes jugar a ganar, jugar a empatar es mala cosa.

Veremos si pagan en rublos, yo creo que NO. Porque los yanquis simplemente no lo van a permitir.


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Las nuevas dejan muy poca radiación, y por otra parte la OTAN también las ha usado (por ejemplo en Yemen, Irak o Afganistán).



El núcleo del diablo mató a gente con unos metros, pero la radiación estaba ahí. No tiene sentido.


----------



## zapatitos (1 Abr 2022)

La conclusión que saco de mirar por todos lados es que nadie tiene ni puta idea de lo que está sucediendo realmente. Lo único que hay por todas partes son intoxicaciones y mentiras.

Yo ya me creo que esto es tan falso como el covid y que igual que no ha existido ese virus tampoco existe esta guerra excepto en la televisión y en las redes sociales.

Saludos.


----------



## rejon (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (1 Abr 2022)

porconsiguiente dijo:


> Mi opinión personal es que el problema es entre China y Rusia contra Usa.
> Los europedos, los hijos de la gran puta Bretaña y Turquía son unas marionetas que agitan el avispero, Los Chinos y los rusos no tienen nada con ellos, buscan la presa, el dólar, lo tienen a tiro y llevan planificando la jugada mucho tiempo, no quieren acabar con sus futuros socios clientes.
> Es cuestión de tiempo que el plan siga su curso y acabe con el imperio del terror usano.
> La guerra que estamos viendo es una pequeñez si lo comparamos con el plan.
> Mientras tanto, recordad que hay mear mirando a Inglaterra (y cagar mirando a USA).



Originariamente puede que hubiese sido así. Pero después de espolear a los europeos hacia ese odio contra todo lo ruso, ya no sé que decir. Yo no lo olvidaría tan fácil y por otra parte ¿Por qué? ¿Indefensión y miedo? ¿corrupción y chantaje?

Esta guerra, para idiotas como yo, es un no entender total.

Pero lo cierto es que ya se inició con el coronavirus estas democracia, al menos de fachada, cada vez con más fisuras, no llevan buen camino. En la era de la información ¿Quién iba a pensar que sería la de más desinformación? Incluso antes del COVID.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## podemita medio (1 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> El núcleo del diablo mató a gente con unos metros, pero la radiación estaba ahí. No tiene sentido.



Estás hablando con gente que cree que Putin es un demócrata. Se pueden creer cualquier cosa y su contraria. Adictos a teorías de la conspiración y llevar la contraria.


----------



## Nicors (1 Abr 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> No os parece extraño que quizás el segundo o el tercer ejercito del mundo esté siendo derrotado de esta manera?



Se ha demostrado que no es el tercero del mundo.
. El ejército de tierra es el mismo que el de pancho villa. Tenemos que reconocer que les teníamos miedo a sus tanques, ahora vemos que son chatarra.
.Los cazas pueden volar a mach 2 si, pero para bombardear tienen que hacerlo descendiendo casi a ras de suelo y tras mirada del piloto soltar las bombas a la buena de Dios, ¡soltar las bombas en caída libre como en la 2gm!
.La armada no ha hecho nada no se acercan ni locos a Odesa.


----------



## ProfeInsti (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (1 Abr 2022)

El ejercito ucraniano, no se que pretende con las fotografias que prepara y escenifica, con los cadaveres carbonizados de los soldados rusos, no veo ningun beneficio o guerra psicologica alguna.  

PD- Los decapita con una pala, les descarna los brazos y la espalda con un cuchillo, eso no asusta a ningun soldado, solo los pone de mala hostia.


----------



## Guaguei (1 Abr 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Viendo este video, se ve gente normal, y esa joven tiene mucho valor. El de verdad, dar la cara ante las injusticias.
> 
> 
> 
> Casi todos pasan bajando la cabeza o mirando de lado. Esa situación en una sociedad no es normal. La propia policía plastifica. País de mierda.



esta gente es de lo mas estupida y menos prudente que puede haber, estan absorbidos por los telefonos moviles y las redes sociales, pero no se da cuenta que sus probabilidades de sobrevivir en el conflicto ahora son casi nulas

Son muchos los que se graban y publican cuando no deberian hacerlo, esta en un estado de odio y de que ya no importa nada o algo asi, que no se dan cuenta


----------



## podemita medio (1 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> La conclusión que saco de mirar por todos lados es que nadie tiene ni puta idea de lo que está sucediendo realmente. Lo único que hay por todas partes son intoxicaciones y mentiras.
> 
> Yo ya me creo que esto es tan falso como el covid y que igual que no ha existido ese virus tampoco existe esta guerra excepto en la televisión y en las redes sociales.
> 
> Saludos.



    cuando mi equipo no gana el partido de fútbol, el partido no existe


----------



## ussser (1 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¿Qué diríais que es esto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Biolab 

XD


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (1 Abr 2022)

__





ESPECTACULAR... El ejército ruso COLAPSA, RETIRADAS MASIVAS: múltiples reportes gráficos con los ucranianos RECUPERANDO CIUDADES en todo el país


Debido a la diversidad de las fuentes, desde habitantes de las ciudades tomando videos con sus moviles, hasta alcaldes, notas de prensa, militares, gobierno, etc, parece indicar que no estamos ante hechos aislados, estamos viviendo una crisis estructural en el seno del ejército ruso desplegado...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## rejon (1 Abr 2022)

Tren saboteado en Bielorusia que descarrila con equipo ruso.


----------



## Garrapatez (1 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> @Garrapatez explicaba algo así, él decía que la conversión a rublos se realizará en la Bolsa de Moscú, con los € obtenidos se pagaría el gas. La historia es que si depende de la bolsa significa que alguien debe de querer comprar los €, no tengo claro que realmente haya compradores, además, el precio puede ser muy desfavorable para quien quiera vender los €. Se abren muchas incógnitas, pero si es así Rusia está jugando bien sus cartas, sigue siendo fiable a la vista del mundo, pues no vulnera los contratos existentes como sí lo hace occidente, por otra parte deja en el lado europeo el que reciban o no el gas, si alguien no quiere entrar por ese procedimiento se autoexcluye del suministro.



Sí, yo lo leí en RT, creo que salió ayer. Lo vuelvo a pegar por si le interesa a alguien:

_Según se desprende de los documentos, el banco ruso Gazprombank abrirá a pedido de los compradores extranjeros *cuentas bancarias especiales de tipo "C" en moneda extranjera* *y cuentas bancarias especiales del mismo tipo en rublos*._​_
Esta clase de cuentas convertibles corresponden a un tipo especial de cuentas que los bancos pueden abrir para los no residentes, tanto personas físicas como jurídicas. Al mismo tiempo, los clientes podrán solicitar dichas cuentas *sin tener que presentarse personalmente* en la institución.

Una vez abiertas, *el comprador podrá abonar la suma en moneda extranjera, establecida en el marco de los contratos de suministros, a la cuenta en la divisa correspondiente*.

*A su vez, el banco efectuará la conversión de la suma en moneda extranjera mediante su venta en la bolsa de Moscú y depositará los fondos en rublos obtenidos de esa operación en la otra cuenta del comprador. Finalmente, se realiza la transferencia del monto en rublos al vendedor*.

*El comprador deberá pagar al proveedor de gas ruso con los fondos obtenidos por la venta de la divisa extranjera*. Según anunció este jueves el presidente de Rusia, si los pagos no se realizan, Rusia lo considerará como un impago. Asimismo, advirtió que los contratos actuales *se suspenderán* en caso de que los clientes se nieguen a cumplir con este nuevo requisito del Gobierno ruso._​
Mi opinión es que esto va a empezar a afectar a los nuevos contratos o renovaciones, pero no a lo que ya se haya acordado anteriormente. De hecho hoy leí algo de que hasta finales de Abril-Mayo no empezarían a vencer los primeros contratos y que hay es donde estaría Putin esperando a estos sinverguenzas de la UE. Desconozco cómo se hacen este tipo de contratos si se van prorrogando o hay que renovarlo cada X tiempo.

Si Rusia no está rompiendo la baraja y cerrando el gas ipso-facto con los contratos en curso o "viejos" es por dos motivos: 

1. No le interesa dar una imagen de que "rompe" contratos cuando le da la gana, esto es una medida de imagen de cara a sus clientes no occidentales India, Pakistán, China, etc. Es un mensaje que dice: Soy de fiar no como la UE.

2. Es una herramienta de presión que tiene en la manga, si las cosas se ponen feas y necesita dar un golpe de fuerza sin duda cerrará la espita sacrificando el punto 1, pero sólo lo hará en caso estrictamente necesario.

Lo que no tiene sentido es pensar como piensan algunos tontánicos que se creen que esto va de tener huevos o bajarse los pantalones. Esto va de ajedrez y saber mover tus fichas para ganar el tablero.


----------



## Ahmat Sila (1 Abr 2022)

Más capturas


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Estás hablando con gente que cree que Putin es un demócrata. Se pueden creer cualquier cosa y su contraria. Adictos a teorías de la conspiración y llevar la contraria.



La URSS utilizó la explosión atómica más inútil del mundo por demostrar quien la tenía más gorda, y solo se descubrió que las bombas atómicas masivas esparcían más material nuclear y contaminación que otra cosa. No demostraron nada.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Abr 2022)

Han dimitido al jefe de inteligencia militar de Francia, por no prever la guerra en Ucraïna, Eric Vidaud.

Francetvinfo.fr


----------



## Ahmat Sila (1 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>


----------



## rejon (1 Abr 2022)

El tema es que mientras tanto, el ejercito Ucraniano está ya cerca de liberar Kherson y está empujando mucho para enlazar con Mariupol. 

Si eso pasa mientras los rusos se hacen fuertes en el Donbass, los ucranianos tendrían via libre para recuperar Crimea.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (1 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Estos son caros no?



Extremadamente caros, pero no llegan al precio de un bombardero Stealth B-2 que casi cuesta igual como un Portaaviones de propulsión nuclear de la US Navy.

Casi nada... ¡1.400.000.000 millones de euros!


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Abr 2022)

Es simplemente un fake de un medio de propaganda alemán.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## John Nash (1 Abr 2022)

Cuando se hundan el euro y el petrodolar cual será el patrón? Las deudas? Y si no las pagan los deudores?


----------



## kasperle1966 (1 Abr 2022)

*Conoza la nueva moneda de reserva mundial basada en los recursos*
**

01.04.2022
Pepe Escobar
Se está formando una nueva realidad: el mundo unipolar se está convirtiendo irremediablemente en una cosa del pasado, se está formando uno multipolar
Fue algo digno de ver. Dmitri Medvedev, ex presidente ruso, atlantista impenitente, actual vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, decidió desenchufarse por completo en un arrebato a la altura de la estrella de combate del Sr. Khinzal que provocó una conmoción palpable en todo el territorio de la OTAN.


> Medvédev dijo que las "infernales" sanciones occidentales no sólo no han conseguido paralizar a Rusia, sino que "vuelven a Occidente como un boomerang". La confianza en las monedas de reserva se está "desvaneciendo como la niebla de la mañana", y abandonar el dólar estadounidense y el euro ya no es irreal: "La era de las monedas regionales está llegando".



Al fin y al cabo, añadió, "quieran o no, tendrán que negociar un nuevo orden financiero (...) Y la voz decisiva la tendrán entonces los países que tengan una economía fuerte y avanzada, unas finanzas públicas sanas y un sistema monetario fiable".
Medvédev transmitió su sucinto análisis incluso antes del Día D, como el plazo establecido este jueves por el presidente Putin, después del cual los pagos por el gas ruso por parte de "naciones no amigas" sólo se aceptarán en rublos.
Como era de esperar, el G7 adoptó una postura (colectiva): no pagaremos. "Nosotros" significa los 4 que no son grandes importadores de gas ruso. "Nosotros", además, significa el Imperio de la Mentira que dicta las reglas. En cuanto a los 3 que se verán en apuros, no sólo son grandes importadores sino que además resultan ser perdedores de la Segunda Guerra Mundial: Alemania, Italia y Japón, todavía territorios ocupados de facto. La historia tiene la costumbre de jugar malas pasadas.


> La negación no duró mucho. Alemania fue la primera en romper, incluso antes de que los industriales del Ruhr a Baviera organizaran una revuelta masiva. Scholz, el canciller enclenque, llamó a Putin, que tuvo que explicar lo obvio: los pagos se están convirtiendo en rublos porque la UE congeló las reservas de divisas de Rusia, en una crasa violación del derecho internacional.



Con paciencia taoísta, Putin también expresó su esperanza de que esto no represente un deterioro de las condiciones contractuales para los importadores europeos. Los expertos rusos y alemanes deberían sentarse juntos y discutir las nuevas condiciones.
Moscú está trabajando en un conjunto de documentos que definen el nuevo acuerdo. Esencialmente, eso explica que si no hay rublos, no hay gas. Los contratos se anulan cuando se viola la confianza. Estados Unidos y la UE rompieron acuerdos legales con sanciones unilaterales y, además, confiscaron las reservas de divisas de una nación -nuclear- del G20.
Las sanciones unilaterales hicieron que los dólares y los euros no tuvieran valor para Rusia. La histeria no se va a cortar: esto se resolverá, pero bajo los términos de Rusia. Y punto. El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ya había advertido que la negativa a pagar el gas en rublos provocaría una grave crisis global de impagos y quiebras en serie a nivel mundial, una infernal reacción en cadena de transacciones bloqueadas, congelación de activos de garantía y cierre de líneas de crédito.
Lo que ocurrirá a continuación es parcialmente previsible. Las empresas de la UE recibirán el nuevo conjunto de normas. Tendrán tiempo para examinar los documentos y tomar una decisión. Las que digan "no" quedarán automáticamente excluidas de recibir envíos directos de gas ruso, con todas las consecuencias político-económicas incluidas.


> Habrá algún compromiso, por supuesto. Por ejemplo, bastantes países de la UE aceptarán utilizar rublos y aumentar sus adquisiciones de gas para poder revender el excedente a sus vecinos y obtener beneficios. Y también es posible que algunos decidan comprar gas sobre la marcha en las bolsas de energía.



Así que Rusia no está imponiendo un ultimátum a nadie. Todo esto llevará tiempo, un proceso continuo. Con algunas acciones laterales también. La Duma está contemplando la ampliación del pago en rublos a otros productos esenciales, como el petróleo, los metales, la madera o el trigo. Dependerá de la voracidad colectiva de los chihuahuas de la UE. Todo el mundo sabe que su histeria incesante puede traducirse en una colosal ruptura de las cadenas de suministro en todo Occidente.
Adiós a los oligarcas
Mientras que las clases dirigentes atlantistas se han vuelto totalmente locas, pero siguen centradas en luchar hasta el último europeo para extraer cualquier riqueza restante y palpable de la UE, Rusia está jugando con calma. Moscú ha sido bastante indulgente, de hecho, blandiendo el espectro de la falta de gas en primavera en lugar de en invierno.
El Banco Central de Rusia nacionalizó los ingresos en divisas de los principales exportadores. No hubo impago. El rublo sigue subiendo, y ahora vuelve a estar más o menos al mismo nivel que antes de la Operación Z. Rusia sigue siendo autosuficiente, en cuanto a alimentos. La histeria estadounidense sobre la Rusia "aislada" es risible. Todos los actores importantes de Eurasia -por no hablar de los otros 4 BRICS y prácticamente todo el Sur Global- no demonizaron y/o sancionaron a Rusia.


> Además, el último oligarca capaz de influir en Moscú, Anatoly Chubais, ha desaparecido. Se trata de una nueva y trascendental trampa histórica: La histeria de las sanciones occidentales desmembró de facto a la oligarquía rusa, el proyecto favorito de Putin desde el año 2000. Lo que esto implica es el fortalecimiento del Estado ruso y la consolidación de la sociedad rusa.



Todavía no tenemos todos los hechos, pero se puede argumentar que, tras años de cuidadosa evaluación, Putin optó por ir realmente a por todas y romperle la espalda a Occidente, utilizando esa trifecta (inminente blitzkrieg en Donbass; laboratorios de armas biológicas de Estados Unidos; Ucrania trabajando en armas nucleares) como casus belli.
La congelación de las reservas de divisas tenía que haber sido prevista, especialmente porque el Banco Central ruso había estado aumentando sus reservas de bonos del Tesoro estadounidense desde noviembre del año pasado. Además, existe la seria posibilidad de que Moscú pueda acceder a las reservas extranjeras "secretas" en el extranjero, una compleja matriz construida con ayuda de información privilegiada china.
El súbito cambio de dólares/euros a rublos fue un duro judo geoeconómico de nivel olímpico. Putin incitó al Occidente colectivo a desencadenar su demente ataque de sanción de la histeria, y lo volvió contra el oponente con un único y rápido movimiento.


> Y aquí estamos todos tratando de asimilar tantos desarrollos que cambian el juego de forma sincronizada tras la militarización de los activos en dólares: el rublo con la India, el petroyuan saudí, las tarjetas Mir-UnionPay de marca compartida emitidas por los bancos rusos, la alternativa SWIFT Rusia-Irán, el proyecto EAEU-China de un sistema monetario/financiero independiente.



Por no hablar del golpe maestro del Banco Central de Rusia, fijando 1 gramo de oro a 5.000 rublos, que ya ronda los 60 dólares, y subiendo.
Junto con “No Rubles No Gas”, lo que tenemos aquí es la energía vinculada de facto al oro. Los chihuahuas de la UE y la colonia japonesa tendrán que comprar muchos rublos en oro o comprar mucho oro para tener su gas. Y la cosa se pone mejor. Rusia podría volver a indexar el rublo al oro en un futuro próximo. Podría pasar a 2.000 rublos, 1.000 rublos, incluso 500 rublos por un gramo de oro.
Es hora de ser soberano
El Santo Grial en los debates sobre un mundo multipolar, desde las cumbres de los BRICS en la década de 2000 con Putin, Hu Jintao y Lula, siempre ha sido cómo evitar la hegemonía del dólar. Ahora está delante de todo el Sur Global, como una aparición benigna con una sonrisa de gato de Cheshire: el rublo dorado, o el rublo respaldado por el petróleo, el gas, los minerales, las exportaciones de materias primas.
El Banco Central ruso, a diferencia de la Fed, no practica el QE y no exportará la inflación tóxica al resto del planeta. La Armada rusa no sólo asegura todas las líneas marítimas rusas, sino que los submarinos nucleares rusos son capaces de aparecer por todo el planeta sin previo aviso.
Rusia está muy, muy adelantada en la aplicación del concepto de "poder naval continental". Diciembre de 2015, en el teatro de operaciones sirio, fue el cambio de juego estratégico. La 4ª división de submarinos con base en el Mar Negro es la estrella del espectáculo.


> Las flotas navales rusas pueden ahora emplear misiles Kalibr en un espacio que abarca Europa Oriental, Asia Occidental y Asia Central. El Mar Caspio y el Mar Negro, unidos por el canal Don-Volga, ofrecen un espacio de maniobra comparable al del Mediterráneo Oriental y el Golfo Pérsico juntos. 6.000 km de longitud. Y ni siquiera es necesario acceder a aguas cálidas.



Esto abarca unas 30 naciones: la tradicional esfera de influencia rusa, las fronteras históricas del imperio ruso y las actuales esferas de rivalidad política y energética.
No es de extrañar que el Cinturón esté enloquecido.
Rusia garantiza el transporte marítimo a través de Asia, el Ártico y Europa, junto con la red ferroviaria BRI para toda Eurasia.
Y por último, pero no menos importante, no te metas con un Oso Nuclear.
Esencialmente, en esto consiste la política de poder duro. Medvédev no estaba presumiendo cuando dijo que la era de la moneda de reserva única había terminado. La llegada de una moneda de reserva mundial basada en los recursos significa, en pocas palabras, que el 13% del planeta ya no dominará al otro 87%.
Es la reedición de OTAN vs. Eurasia. Guerra Fría 2.0, 3.0, 4.0 e incluso 5.0. No importa. Todas las naciones del anterior Movimiento de Países No Alineados (MNA) ven hacia dónde soplan los vientos geopolíticos y geoeconómicos: ha llegado el momento de hacer valer su verdadera soberanía, ya que el "orden internacional basado en reglas" muerde el polvo.


> Bienvenidos al nacimiento del nuevo sistema mundial. El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, Sergei Lavrov, en China, tras reunirse con varios homólogos de toda Eurasia, no podría haberlo resumido mejor:



"Se está formando una nueva realidad: el mundo unipolar se está convirtiendo irremediablemente en una cosa del pasado, se está formando uno multipolar. Es un proceso objetivo. Es imparable. En esta realidad, más de una potencia ‘gobernará’: será necesario negociar entre todos los Estados clave que hoy tienen una influencia decisiva en la economía y la política mundiales. Al mismo tiempo, conscientes de su especial situación, estos países garantizan el cumplimiento de los principios básicos de la Carta de la ONU, incluido el fundamental: la igualdad soberana de los Estados. Nadie en esta Tierra debe ser visto como un actor menor. Todos son iguales y soberanos".
_Traducido al español para Geopolitica.ru
Fuente original: https://www.strategic-culture.org/_

*Conozca la nueva moneda de reserva mundial basada en los recursos*


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Abr 2022)

_la mujer embarazada de la maternidad de mariupol fue evacuada a territorio ruso y dio una entrevista, es de donbass, dice que no hubo ningún ataque aéreo, fue acosada por los fotógrafos de la prensa, no es la chica de la camilla de las fotos_



Al final salen todas las trolas....que alguien se lo meta a chusky por el culo, yo paso de entrar en su pocilga.


----------



## pirivi-parava (1 Abr 2022)

Un breve recordatorio a otras pequeñas guerras sin importancia para la "comunidad internacional". Sólo llevan 7 años y un tercio de millón de muertos, creo


----------



## .Kaikus (1 Abr 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> a esos señores les van a acabar gaseando ya vereis. Eso si, no saldra en la tele de alli ni de aqui. Cosas de la guerra moderna.



Los tuneles con ratas dentro, se sellan con aguas fecales de las alcantarillas, mezclada con arena, mano de santo...


----------



## dedalo00 (1 Abr 2022)

Algo va mal con los comehamburguesas... Jen Psaki


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Abr 2022)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Sí, yo lo leí en RT, creo que salió ayer. Lo vuelvo a pegar por si le interesa a alguien:
> 
> _Según se desprende de los documentos, el banco ruso Gazprombank abrirá a pedido de los compradores extranjeros *cuentas bancarias especiales de tipo "C" en moneda extranjera* *y cuentas bancarias especiales del mismo tipo en rublos*._​_
> Esta clase de cuentas convertibles corresponden a un tipo especial de cuentas que los bancos pueden abrir para los no residentes, tanto personas físicas como jurídicas. Al mismo tiempo, los clientes podrán solicitar dichas cuentas *sin tener que presentarse personalmente* en la institución.
> ...



Eso leí, algunos contratos vencen en Abril y otros el 15 de Mayo.

E imagino que se van a tener que hacer los contratos a un cambio determinado o realizar algún tipo de seguro que cubra los vaivenes de moneda.


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Abr 2022)

_Irán está dispuesto a comerciar con Rusia en rublos y rial - El subdirector del Banco Central de Irán, Mohsen Karimi

_


----------



## podemita medio (1 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Tren saboteado en Bielorusia que descarrila con equipo ruso.



Muy buena noticia. Una buena cantidad de saboteadores en Rusia y Bielorusia ya lo dijo Kamil Galeev que sería de las mejores estrategias. Ataca al punto débil ruso que es la logística sobre todo la ferroviaria que es la principal.


----------



## Zhukov (1 Abr 2022)

Análisis de Strelkov . Estoy de acuerdo con él, desde mi humilde opinión de estratega de café

*Reflexiones sobre la situación en la región de Kiev-Chernihiv- Igor Strelkov*

Debo señalar de inmediato que NO TENGO información operativa confiable desde allí (a diferencia de Donbas) (aunque, por supuesto, sí tengo información de participantes directos, pero es "tarde" por varios días y no siempre tiene valor desde el punto de vista de "presentar el panorama general").

Al mismo tiempo, "dibujé" algunas consideraciones generales con un grado bastante alto de confianza.

1. Como he señalado en repetidas ocasiones, la operación con la " carrera a Kiev "(tanto a lo largo de la Orilla Derecha - aterrizando en Gostomel y un grupo de ataque a través de la" zona de Chernóbil", como en la Orilla Izquierda-pasando Chernihiv y Sumy a lo largo de las" tripas "- hasta Brovary) - se construyó sobre la base de un cálculo inicial y fundamentalmente incorrecto para el pánico y la rápida capitulación de las autoridades de Kiev cuando su centro militar y político está amenazado, así como sobre la creencia de que"el ejército ucraniano se comportará como en el 14".

Sobre la base de esto, a las tropas se les dio la tarea de " avanzar lo más rápido posible, sin mirar hacia atrás en la retaguardia."Y así marcharon las tropas. Eso en los primeros días de la operación provocó grandes e injustificadas pérdidas de personas y material, como resultado de los ataques enemigos contra columnas traseras no vigiladas y comunicaciones no protegidas.

Habiendo llegado a las afueras de Kiev y "empantanado" en duras batallas urbanas en sus "satélites", las tropas rusas perdieron rápidamente el" ritmo de la operación " y, con el tiempo, la capacidad de avanzar.
No fue posible completar el bloqueo de Kiev, las fuerzas y los medios disponibles para esto resultaron ser marcadamente insuficientes. La resistencia del enemigo estaba creciendo, obligándolos a formar una línea de frente más o menos continua para cubrir la retaguardia de las operaciones de ataque enemigas (mientras debilitaban a los grupos de ataque). De hecho, los grupos de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas (tanto al oeste de Kiev como al este) se han convertido en "setas ", con sombreros masivas apoyados en patas delgadas y frágiles. Al mismo tiempo, el grupo de la orilla derecha (occidental) no tiene una conexión logística real con el grupo de la orilla izquierda debido a la falta de puentes a través del Dniéper. - Algunos puentes (en Kiev) no fueron capturados, mientras que otros permanecieron en la retaguardia profunda en Gomel. En tal situación, las fuerzas de maniobra entre grupos resultaron ser imposibles, lo que debilita su capacidad de ataque y crea amenazas de derrotas del enemigo, que es capaz de maniobrar fuerzas rápidamente a través del centro de transporte más poderoso de Kiev (en un momento, cerca de Moscú, en el invierno de 1941, la Wehrmacht enfrentó exactamente el mismo problema).
Mientras tanto, el área de operaciones del grupo de la Ribera Derecha se encuentra en una región boscosa y pantanosa, relativamente pobre en carreteras normales y otras instalaciones de infraestructura, lo que complica seriamente el suministro de tropas rusas estancadas en combates intensas.

2. Ahora, cuando el cálculo del "éxito con un ataque rápido"resultó insostenible, el mando ruso se enfrentó a una pregunta lógica:"¿qué hacer a continuación en una situación en la que no hay fuerzas para atacar con éxito, y tampoco hay fuerzas para defender con éxito la enorme área capturada"? Además, en solo 2-3 semanas (dependiendo del clima), toda el área boscosa se "volverá verde" (_es decir salen las hojas_) y bajo su cobertura las patrullas del enemigo aumentarán significativamente su impacto en las comunicaciones.

Había dos posibles respuestas a esta pregunta:

1) " ¡Nos aferraremos a lo que hemos tomado con nuestros dientes con la esperanza de un a llegada temprana de las reservas!"

2) Dado que "no funcionó" con la ofensiva a tiempo (sin esperar a que el enemigo se aprovechara de los errores cometidos y organizara una contraofensiva), retire las tropas" estancadas "de la" bolsa " resultante para utilizarlas en otras direcciones, más prometedoras.

Para la primera opción, los argumentos políticos " gritan "(en las guerras civiles estos factores son muy, muy pesados): la retirada de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas de Kiev significa inevitablemente un fuerte aumento de la moral del enemigo, la apariencia de confianza de que"los rusos pueden ser derrotados".
Para el segundo, la conveniencia militar alcanza una necesidad aguda. Después de todo, el mando no tiene las reservas necesarias para convertir la operación a su favor, que podría transferirse adicionalmente "desde el continente" (Rusia) . SIMPLEMENTE NO EXISTEN. Es imposible retirar las tropas de otras direcciones (donde la "ofensiva con los dedos extendidos" se llevó a cabo de la misma manera). Y la preparación de nuevas unidades y formaciones - en cualquier caso, tomará un tiempo considerable (de 2 o más semanas - y esto es con el enfoque más primitivo, como:"capturado, sgurtovali, puesto en servicio y conducido a la batalla sin el más mínimo entrenamiento y coordinación de combate").

En la situación actual, en mi opinión, el mando de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas tomó la única decisión correcta. Porque si salir del territorio ocupado sigue siendo inevitable, es mejor hacerlo sin que el enemigo derrote primero a tus tropas.

Las tropas seguirán siendo útiles para nosotros, la guerra será larga...

Pues bien, el hecho de que la derrota (la retirada forzada de las tropas del territorio liberado pagado tan caro con las vidas de los soldados y oficiales) "tenga lugar" es un hecho amargo, pero no fatal. En la historia de Rusia en general, hay muy pocas guerras en las que tales "incidentes" no estuvieron presentes debido a los sobresalientes errores de los generales. Lo principal es que las derrotas no se sucedan "sin parar" y sean reemplazadas de nuevo por victorias.


----------



## Salamandra (1 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El ejercito ucraniano, no se que pretende con las fotografias que prepara y escenifica, con los cadaveres carbonizados de los soldados rusos, no veo ningun beneficio o guerra psicologica alguna.
> 
> PD- Los decapita con una pala, les descarna los brazos y la espalda con un cuchillo, eso no asusta a ningun soldado, solo los pone de mala hostia.



Hombre, tan de piedra no pueden ser. Si aunque pienses que no parece posible que te pase a ti cuesta hasta verlo. Yo ya prefiero que me lo comenteis que ver imágenes, muchas ni las abro aunque pienso que se tiene que saber.

Si,si, rechazo lo primero pero ¡Leche!


----------



## crocodile (1 Abr 2022)

Los rusos temen la traición de las élites de su país. No me extraña.



La plataforma de negociación es casi el único factor que Kyiv logra utilizar con relativo éxito en la guerra de la información, especialmente después de la fiesta del sorteo en Estambul.
No debe subestimarse. En la Federación Rusa, esto tiene un efecto desmoralizador en la sociedad, que teme mucho más la traición de las élites que las sanciones, en conjunto, y socava la confianza en las autoridades.
Estas falsas “victorias” están empujando a la sociedad ucraniana a continuar con una resistencia sin sentido y, en consecuencia, a nuevas víctimas.
Surge la pregunta: ¿qué tan moral es para nosotros continuar los contactos con la parte ucraniana después de su negativa real a investigar los hechos de tortura y ejecución del personal militar ruso que fue capturado y castigar a los responsables de estos crímenes?
Ukroombudsman Denisova declaró que las grabaciones de estas atrocidades eran “propaganda rusa falsa”. El régimen nazi ya no va a cumplir con la Convención de Ginebra en relación con nuestros soldados que fueron capturados, e incluso notificó a Londres sobre esto.
Ante esto, no queda claro cómo es posible negociar algo con seres que llegan fuera de cualquier marco legal e incluso conceptual.

@voenkorkotenok


----------



## Bulldozerbass (1 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> ¿Cómo respondería el mundo al uso de un arma táctica nuclear?



Al menos podría responder. Si fuera estratégica nos pondríamos en la Paz mundial. La paz de los cementerios.


----------



## Evangelion (1 Abr 2022)

Tachan, segun Oryx llegan a 374 los tanques perdidos por los rusos.


----------



## rejon (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Abr 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Conoza la nueva mpneda de reserva mundial basada en los recursos*
> **
> 
> 01.04.2022
> ...



Por cierto, el enlace a la fuente original está censurado por Twitter y Facebook…por lo menos en España.


----------



## quinciri (1 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:
Es Putin un agente infiltrado o que está pasando?

1 DE ABRIL DE 2022
*El Kremlin aclara que no habrá cortes del suministro de gas al menos hasta la segunda mitad de abril*




magufone dijo:


> Lo que esta pasando que con tanta propaganda no se sabe ya nada.



Aqui yo no veo ninguna propaganda por parte del Kremlin. Tan solo, y por su parte, total decencia y honestidad, y del siguiente modo: Creo que avisaron con al menos 15 dias del cambio de reglas para el pago de suministros de gas; luego , y en la fecha anunciada dictan el decreto que lo confirma; y finalmente, conceden otro razonable plazo de al menos 15 dias para que se cumpla, y antes de tener que cortar/suspender el suministro.

Son nuestros ilustres gobernantes los que andan perreando y teniendo que tragarse los mocos, con informaciones deficientes, y confusas en lo poco que informan.

Es a nuestros miserablrs gobernantes en la UE a los que les gustaría que el "perfido " Putin cortara por algun tiempo el suministro de gas. Pero contando con las reservas, y para así terminar de pintar el cuadro de la malvada Rusia, y que nos quieren vender.

Y mientras, y como tantas veces ya , imagino que los rusos partiendose de risa. Al menos en la intimidad.


----------



## .Kaikus (1 Abr 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Hombre, tan de piedra no pueden ser. Si aunque pienses que no parece posible que te pase a ti cuesta hasta verlo. Yo ya prefiero que me lo comenteis que ver imágenes, muchas ni las abro aunque pienso que se tiene que saber.
> 
> Si,si, rechazo lo primero pero ¡Leche!



Es solo la confirmacion del lavado de cerebro que llevan los ucranianos, desde hace años, es exactamente lo mismo que pasa con los catañordos separatistas, cobardes y ridiculos hasta el hastio !!!.


----------



## rejon (1 Abr 2022)

Madre mia, buscando vídeos de Mariupol como era antes, da una rabia tremenda ver como la han dejado...por ejemplo ese vídeo, los críos jugando en la plaza, los autobuses, la gente paseando relajadamente...hay que ser muy hijo de puta para crear tanta destrucción.


----------



## zapatitos (1 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> cuando mi equipo no gana el partido de fútbol, el partido no existe




Mi equipo no juega en este partido muchacho y los dos que juegan son eternos rivales de mi equipo, solo que uno es más odiado que el otro por los seguidores de mi equipo, eso si.

Saludos.


----------



## Zhukov (1 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Se sabe la cifra de ukras que se pasan a los rusos? Porque eso suena a guerra civil, no a invasión extranjera.



Porque es una guerra civil en la que intervienen los rusos apoyando a los suyos. He informado de ello los dos últimos días, el 29 se contaban 450 soldados que se habían pasado a la República de Donetsk









Parte de guerra 29/03/2022


AYER 28 Marzo Los frentes parecen estar en calma, en la mayoría de las áreas, ya sea reagrupándose y en batallas de posición, o progresando gradualmente. La fase más activa se encuentra ahora en Ma…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com





en el del 30 se confirmaba por informes internos las noticias de deserciones. Como en 2014.


Son unas cifras similares a las de otras guerras civiles, un 10% de pasados o desertores. Quizá un 20% con la suma de los dos.


Artículo sobre prisioneros, explica las diferentes clases de motivación, o falta de ella, de las tropas ucranianas




https://topwar.ru/193888-drugaja-storona-vojny-chto-delat-s-plennymi.html


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Abr 2022)

_ACTUALIZACIÓN DE LA GUERRA DE LA SOMBRA: La salida de Psaki es un gran golpe para el equipo Biden, en medio del colapso en las encuestas. Era una de sus más firmes partidarias en la administración, junto con Ron y Jill. El equipo de Kamala está buscando el lugar. Y Psaki no es la única que planea marcharse._



Sanchez y Biden, capítulo en las vidas paralelas de Petardo.


----------



## El-Mano (1 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Deberia cortar el gas, y a mi me jode como al que más la movida que se iba a montar aquí. Pero si juegas, debes jugar a ganar, jugar a empatar es mala cosa.
> 
> Veremos si pagan en rublos, yo creo que NO. Porque los yanquis simplemente no lo van a permitir.



También es un forma de demostrar que paises le bailan menos a los estados unidos. Hungria, austria y etc parecia que fueron los primeros en preguntar como pagar en rublos. También para crear discrepancias dentro de la UE, mira polonia y ucrania echando mierda a hungria...


----------



## delhierro (1 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Han dimitido al jefe de inteligencia militar de Francia, por no prever la guerra en Ucraïna, Eric Vidaud.
> 
> Francetvinfo.fr



Eso no se lo cree ni Macron que es mu tonto. 

Habra dimitido por otras causas, que con algo de suerte veremos en breve.


----------



## delhierro (1 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> También es un forma de demostrar que paises le bailan menos a los estados unidos. Hungria, austria y etc parecia que fueron los primeros en preguntar como pagar en rublos. También para crear discrepancias dentro de la UE, mira polonia y ucrania echando mierda a hungria...



Eso lo puede conseguir cortando primero el gas, y luego dejando que fluya a los que paguen en rublos. Es mucho más impactante, Putin insiste en luchar en todos los planos ocn una mano atada a la espalda.


----------



## quinciri (1 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Borrell afirmó que la* UE sigue exigiendo que Rusia “cese esta agresión y retire todas sus fuerzas y equipos militares de todo el territorio de Ucrania* de forma inmediata e incondicional”,



  

Ya se bajaran del burro, ya ... Porque digo yo que que el Borrell, la Fonderlayen y demás tropa se cansaran algun dia de hacer el ridiculo.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Abr 2022)

A estas bestias arma el gobierno social comunista de España:


----------



## lapetus (1 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> los ucranianos tendrían via libre para recuperar Crimea



Ni de coña. Estaría divertido que lo intentaran.



Zhukov dijo:


> su centro militar y político está amenazado



Su centro militar y político está al otro lado del charco, y nunca estuvo amenazado.



Zhukov dijo:


> territorio liberado



No hay nada importante allí, y la cercanía con la capital ucronazi, que no iba a caer en cualquier caso, hizo que los pueblos "liberados" no se atreviesen a pasarse al bando ruso. Eso unido a que la población allí es más bien filoucra, hace que no haya traición alguna a la población local.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Abr 2022)

Esto en el programa del Soplillo:


----------



## NPI (1 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Y no solo eso, estaban caducados.


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Abr 2022)

Se está diciendo que el ganador de todo esto es EEUU, pero la sensación que tengo leyendo en tuiter a gente que seguí en las pasadas elecciones presidenciales, es otra.


----------



## Rafl Eg (1 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Han dimitido al jefe de inteligencia militar de Francia, por no prever la guerra en Ucraïna, Eric Vidaud.
> 
> Francetvinfo.fr



Por no prever la guerra en ucrania no. Ha dimitido por no evitar que dos de sus hombres quedasen a merced de los rusos en Mariupol.


----------



## apocalippsis (1 Abr 2022)

*Fuerzas armadas rusas lanzan ofensiva en Nikolaev y en Donbass: información privilegiada*
Estructuras de poder » Ministerio de Defensa

El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa retira tropas de Kiev. Zelensky tomó esto como una victoria, pero la inteligencia occidental advirtió al presidente de Ucrania sobre el inminente ataque a Nikolaev y en el Donbass.







*Ejército ruso abandona posiciones cerca de Kiev*

Los corresponsales militares rusos informan de la retirada de las tropas de las posiciones conquistadas en la región de Kiev.

"Nos vamos de Kiev. Estamos retirando nuestras unidades" detrás de la cinta "(en el extranjero - ed.)", escribió el comandante militar *Alexander Kots* en su canal de Telegram. Sin embargo, está seguro de que "la guerra apenas comienza".


> "Luego averiguaremos quién tiene razón y quién no. Debemos sacar conclusiones y seguir adelante. Hasta el final", escribió.



*En Kiev, la retirada de las tropas rusas se calificó de victoria.*


> "Vemos cambios en las posiciones, los rusos se están retirando bajo la presión de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Hemos demostrado a todos que somos un jugador serio con el que todos tendrán que contar", *Andriy Yermak* , jefe de la oficina del presidente. de Ucrania, dijo en una entrevista con periodistas occidentales.





> "Durante la época de Zelensky, Ucrania no cederá ni un centímetro de nuestro territorio. Si Zelensky hubiera sido presidente en 2014, no habríamos perdido Crimea, porque todo comenzó de la misma manera, tanto entonces como ahora", agregó.



*En Rusia, la retirada de las tropas se considera una conveniencia militar.*

Si la próxima operación en la Margen Izquierda termina con la derrota de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, entonces todos hablarán sobre el plan bien pensado del Estado Mayor, escribe el autor del canal Older Edda Telegram, que está en el parte delantera.


> "Por el momento, la retirada de las tropas de Kiev es un seguimiento directo de la necesidad militar, que a menudo se encuentra en el polo diametral de la conveniencia política. Espero que sigamos siguiendo precisamente la necesidad militar, sin sucumbir a las necesidades momentáneas y a menudo deseos políticos nocivos”, señala “Más viejo que Edda”



El ministro de Defensa, *Sergei Shoigu* , dijo anteriormente que el ataque a Kiev se llevó a cabo para inmovilizar a las fuerzas enemigas y evitar que avancen hacia el Donbass. Hoy hay otra tarea: completar la liberación de la LDNR.

El 29 de marzo, el viceministro de Defensa, *Alexander Fomin* , indicó que la decisión de retirarse se debió al hecho de que las negociaciones sobre la preparación de un acuerdo sobre la neutralidad y el estatus no nuclear de Ucrania, así como sobre la provisión de garantías de seguridad a Kiev, se están poniendo en práctica. Se refería a las conversaciones de Vladimir Medinsky en Estambul.


> "Partimos del hecho de que las decisiones clave relevantes se tomarán en Kiev y se deben crear las condiciones para un trabajo normal adicional", agregó Fomin.



Sin embargo, el 31 de marzo, Kiev lanzó un ataque aéreo sobre Belgorod, lo que arrojó dudas sobre las negociaciones, así como sobre la capacidad de negociar de Kiev.

La opinión pública en Rusia estaba en contra de la transición de la operación militar al plano político, porque los nazis, habiendo permanecido en el poder, volverían a crear una amenaza real para la Federación Rusa en unos años y tendrían que luchar nuevamente.

El presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin* , no dio una explicación sobre este tema.

*La inteligencia occidental advirtió a Kiev sobre la ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas*

Según el canal ucraniano Telegram "Resident", Mi-6 informó al Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que Rusia comenzó a acumular equipo militar en Kherson para atacar a Nikolaev. En los últimos diez días, el número de tropas rusas se ha triplicado, lo que indica la preparación de una nueva campaña militar en el sur de Ucrania.


> "La inteligencia de los Estados Unidos y Gran Bretaña transmitió datos a la oficina del presidente Vladimir Zelensky de que la segunda etapa de la campaña militar rusa comenzará dentro de una semana. Los analistas militares del Pentágono confían en que el ataque a Nikolaev comenzará simultáneamente con el cerco. del frente oriental (en Donbass)” , dijeron











Разведка США: ВС РФ начинают наступление на Николаев и в Донбассе


Минобороны РФ отводит войска от Киева. Однако западные разведки предупредили Зеленского о готовящемся наступлении на Николаев и в Донбассе.




military.pravda.ru


----------



## rejon (1 Abr 2022)

Propaganda rusa


----------



## Guaguei (1 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¿Qué diríais que es esto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



podrian ser edificios de gobierno de algun Oblast o region, o un palacete o teatro, con edificios mas modernos alrededor, o una mansion privada, no se , instalaciones militares no parecen
que pasa con eso, ha volado?


----------



## apocalippsis (1 Abr 2022)

*Las fuerzas armadas rusas cerca de Chernigov incautaron tanques ucranianos con equipo de la OTAN*
Hoy, 10:52
80



El Ministerio de Defensa ruso dijo que nuestras tropas cerca de Chernigov capturaron tanques ucranianos T -64 . El informe dice que los militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania abandonaron apresuradamente cuatro vehículos de combate cuando se acercaron unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.

Todo el equipo capturado está en pleno funcionamiento. Sin embargo, lo más interesante de este episodio es que los T-64 capturados están equipados con equipos de la OTAN. En particular, los tanques modernizados están equipados con equipos de comunicación y navegación, así como miras de televisión nocturna de fabricación occidental.

De lo anterior se pueden sacar dos conclusiones.

En primer lugar, a pesar del estado de ánimo “totalmente profético” después de la reunión de Estambul, la operación en la dirección de Chernihiv continúa y, cabe señalar, tiene mucho éxito.

En segundo lugar, los tanques modernizados y otros equipos equipados con equipos de la OTAN, el suministro masivo de armas y el trabajo de los instructores occidentales indican que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania actuales son muy diferentes del ejército de "granja colectiva" que tenía Ucrania en 2014. Esto es para aquellos que están indignados por el "lento avance de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF" y declaran categóricamente que "fue posible llegar a Lvov en una semana".

La operación militar continúa. Grandes grupos de tropas ucranianas todavía están "fuertemente encadenados" tanto cerca de Kiev como de Chernigov.

Al mismo tiempo, las reservas de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, concentradas en las áreas antes mencionadas, se dirigen hacia el sureste, donde en los próximos días tendrá lugar una batalla con la agrupación Donbas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. De hecho, su derrota predeterminará el destino futuro de Ucrania.



https://topwar.ru/194287-vs-rf-pod-chernigovom-zahvali-ukrainskie-tanki-s-natovskim-oborudovaniem.html


----------



## rejon (1 Abr 2022)

*Un alto funcionario de ONU irá a Moscú el domingo para un "cese al fuego humanitario" en Ucrania.*
El secretario general adjunto de Asuntos Humanitarios de la ONU, el británico Martin Griffiths, estará el domingo en Moscú para tratar de asegurar un "alto el fuego humanitario" en Ucrania, anunció el viernes el jefe de la ONU, Antonio Guterres.

"Estará el domingo en Moscú y después irá a Kiev", dijo Guterres a periodistas, recordando que recientemente le había encomendado la misión de "buscar un alto el fuego humanitario en Ucrania".

"Esto significa que no renunciamos a la perspectiva de detener los combates", sea "en Yemen, en Ucrania, en todas partes del mundo", agregó.

"Tanto la Federación Rusa como Ucrania han acordado recibirlo (...) para su misión de obtener un alto el fuego humanitario", dijo, sin más detalles.

Hasta ahora, Moscú ha rechazado cualquier visita de un alto funcionario de la ONU cuyo tema principal sea Ucrania. Esa posición, señalaron sus diplomáticos, la dio a conocer a la ONU incluso en las semanas previas a la invasión del 24 de febrero, cuando Guterres trató de enviar a su adjunta para asuntos políticos, Rosemary DiCarlo, a Moscú.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Propaganda rusa



"Fueron solo cuatro indios". ¿La misma corte de putas que envenenó a Milo por no poder demostrar un solo delito?


----------



## quinciri (1 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> es exactamente lo mismo que pasa con los catañordos separatistas, cobardes y ridiculos hasta el hastio !!!.



A ver si resulta que estas mas enfermo que los ucronazis ... y con equiparaciones y/o ecuaciones tan bestias ...


----------



## .Kaikus (1 Abr 2022)

Una mulata o egipziana en el batallon Azov en Mariupol...




PD- Los etnianos ucranianos son en su mayoria "roma", de religion islamica.


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Abr 2022)

_Los dirigentes de Kiev han informado al Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores británico de que no tienen intención de cumplir la Convención de Ginebra al tratar con los prisioneros de guerra rusos, según ha declarado el servicio de prensa del Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior ruso:

_


----------



## NPI (1 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Es por cuestión de vencimientos, no porque hayan dado marcha atrás a la medida.



Si un país quiere ser serio y fiable tiene que cumplir sus contratos.


----------



## Marco Porcio (1 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Una mulata o egipziana en el batallon Azov en Mariupol...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1009090
> 
> ...



Si hay judios nazis no va a haber gitanos nazis.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Theilard de Chardin (1 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Extremadamente caros, pero no llegan al precio de un bombardero Stealth B-2 que casi cuesta igual como un Portaaviones de propulsión nuclear de la US Navy.
> 
> Casi nada... ¡1.400.000.000 millones de euros!



Lo cierto que el exagerado precio de los B2 se debe en buena medida a que la tirada se recortó a apenas una veintena de unidades. Con lo que el coste de desarrollo se tuvo que repercutir en muchas menos unidades de las previstas.

Y lo de los portaviones de la US Navy es una salvajada. El último Ford sale por unas 6 veces esa cifra. Y luego hay que equiparlos.

Sobre los E2D a Francia le acaban de salir 3 unidades por 2000 kilos. A casi 700 kilos la unidad


----------



## .Kaikus (1 Abr 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> A ver si resulta que estas mas enfermo que los ucronazis ... y con equiparaciones y/o ecuaciones tan bestias ...



Catañordo ofendido, las madrasas catalurficas, os convierten en zombies emasculados...


----------



## Vilux (1 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Si un país quiere ser serio y fiable tiene que cumplir sus contratos.



La moneda fiduciaria es en sí un contrato, si lo rompes unilateralmente (bloqueo de cuentas, confiscaciones,etc.) dicha moneda deja de ser seria. Cuando se arregle lo básico entonces ya podremos hablar de los contratos en dicha moneda.


----------



## delhierro (1 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> A estas bestias arma el gobierno social comunista de España:



 ¿ social - comunista ? Y lo dices tu Zhu...espero que estes de coña, de otra forma deberias no beber hasta despues de cenar.

Estamos a punto de tomar las fabricas, y hacer soviet, no te jode. Ligeramente socialdemocrata en todo caso.


----------



## Zhukov (1 Abr 2022)

Por cierto, Cassad expone el fraude de la embarazada y el bombardeo del hospital de maternidad en Mariupol









(no title)


Интервью той самой девушки из Мариупольского роддома. Показала, что: 1. Роддом был занят ВСУ 2. ВСУшники отбирали у женщин еду. 3. Авианалета не было (самолетов никто не слышал), был снаряд. 4. Ее специально снимали разные люди, хотя она просила ее не снимать. 5. Операторы появились…




colonelcassad.livejournal.com


----------



## delhierro (1 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Un alto funcionario de ONU irá a Moscú el domingo para un "cese al fuego humanitario" en Ucrania.*
> El secretario general adjunto de Asuntos Humanitarios de la ONU, el británico Martin Griffiths, estará el domingo en Moscú para tratar de asegurar un "alto el fuego humanitario" en Ucrania, anunció el viernes el jefe de la ONU, Antonio Guterres.
> 
> "Estará el domingo en Moscú y después irá a Kiev", dijo Guterres a periodistas, recordando que recientemente le había encomendado la misión de "buscar un alto el fuego humanitario en Ucrania".
> ...



Jaja ahora han dado una tregua en yemen, para poder presionar con otra en Ucrania. Pero si los rusos van perdiendo hombre, para que quiere occidente una tregua.


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> *Fuerzas armadas rusas lanzan ofensiva en Nikolaev y en Donbass: información privilegiada*
> Estructuras de poder » Ministerio de Defensa
> 
> El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa retira tropas de Kiev. Zelensky tomó esto como una victoria, pero la inteligencia occidental advirtió al presidente de Ucrania sobre el inminente ataque a Nikolaev y en el Donbass.
> ...



Se lleva diciendo desde el principio que Rusia solo quería la costa hasta Odesa, el resto les importaba muy poco incluso sus propios soldados y material, mientras en el sur están los chechenos con el mejor material de Rusia.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ social - comunista ? Y lo dices tu Zhu...espero que estes de coña, de otra forma deberias no beber hasta despues de cenar.
> 
> Estamos a punto de tomar las fabricas, y hacer soviet, no te jode. Ligeramente socialdemocrata en todo caso.



Era tan coña que ni siguiera he entrecomillado, se da por supuesto, pero los ñordos son tan subnormales que no he visto a ninguno referirse ala contradicción que supone que el gobierno "mas progresista de la Histori" ande armando a los nazis.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (1 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> podrian ser edificios de gobierno de algun Oblast o region, o un palacete o teatro, con edificios mas modernos alrededor, o una mansion privada, no se , instalaciones militares no parecen
> que pasa con eso, ha volado?




Te pego el hilo: 

_Me gustaría escuchar diferentes opiniones:
-Hace unas horas un helicóptero de los Escuadrones Especiales de Vuelo Rossiya despegó de una Dacha al norte de Moscú RSD842 C/S.

Después de un corto viaje, el helicóptero aterrizó en las instalaciones de "Tarusa" FSO cerca de Obninsk._






_Pero sin duda, lo que más me llama la atención es este peculiar edificio. Estoy abierto a cualquier explicación._






Comentan por el hilo que tiene pinta de ser un complejo de caza y pesca de lujo.


----------



## Zhukov (1 Abr 2022)

Posibles escenarios para las siguientes operaciones.

Esto es de Baranets, un general retirado y experto militar de tertulia de televisión. Al menos es un profesional y sus opiniones no carecen de interés









Как пойдет спецоперация России на Украине дальше. Пять сценариев


Фото: Александр КОЦ После переговоров российской делегации с украинской в Стамбуле стало понятно — первый этап спецоперации логически закончен. Ищутся варианты - что делать дальше? Военный обозреватель «КП» Виктор Баранец попытался спрогнозировать — по какому сценарию может пойти...




antimaydan.info


----------



## dabuti (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## delhierro (1 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Era tan coña que ni siguiera he entrecomillado, se da por supuesto, pero los ñordos son tan subnormales que no he visto a ninguno referirse ala contradicción que supone que el gobierno "mas progresista de la Histori" ande armando a los nazis.



Vale, me habias preocupado.



Estan atacando con algo gordo una de las dos fabricas de Mariupol.


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Una mulata o egipziana en el batallon Azov en Mariupol...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1009090
> 
> ...



No sé yo, pero la cara de la derecha y la de la identificación tienen más photoshop que una moneda de 3 euros.


----------



## rejon (1 Abr 2022)

*Ucrania niega haber atacado el depósito de combustible dentro de Rusia.*
La fuerza aérea de *Ucrania *ha sido acusada de llevar a cabo un ataque contra un depósito de combustible en la ciudad rusa de *Belgorod *el viernes, un incidente que el Kremlin dijo que podría afectar las conversaciones de paz, pero un alto funcionario de seguridad de Kiev negó la responsabilidad.

El Ministerio de Defensa de *Rusia *dijo que dos helicópteros ucranianos atacaron la instalación en Belgorod, a unos 35 km de la frontera con Ucrania, tras ingresar en Rusia a una altitud extremadamente baja alrededor de las 5 a.m. hora de Moscú. El incendio resultante obligó a evacuar a algunas personas, pero más tarde el alcalde de Belgorod,* Anton Ivanov, *dijo que los bomberos estaban extinguiendo los últimos restos. "No hay amenaza para la vida y la salud humana. Todos los residentes pueden regresar a sus hogares", dijo en una publicación en línea.

El principal funcionario de seguridad de Ucrania* rechazó la acusación rusa, *la primera de Moscú de un ataque aéreo en suelo ruso desde que Moscú lanzó su invasión el 24 de febrero.

Belgorod es uno de los principales centros logísticos de Rusia para la guerra.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (1 Abr 2022)

Bueno según el enlace de Zhukov, estos serían los nuevos planes rusos. Aunque están en cirílico se entienden. Todo consiste en ver si los hechos a partir de ahora se corresponden. Según este mapa en los próximos días deberíamos ver una ofensiva masiva en el este para embolsar a las tropas ucranianas más orientales.







Edito:

¿Qué se supone que sería la fase 4 que los occidentales avanzan o intervienen? ¿?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Abr 2022)

BTR-82


----------



## quinciri (1 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Catañordo ofendido, las madrasas catalurficas, os convierten en zombies emasculados...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1009103



Como te gusta expresarte con banderitas, y para no tener que pensar con la cabeza.
Ya te curaras cuando quieras y puedas.


----------



## vladimirovich (1 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Se lleva diciendo desde el principio que Rusia solo quería la costa hasta Odesa, el resto les importaba muy poco incluso sus propios soldados y material, mientras en el sur están los chechenos con el mejor material de Rusia.



Los chechenos fueron enviados inicialmente al ataque a Kiev, eran los dias felices de Z, unos dias despues los reubicaron en Mariupol.

Les importa poco los soldados y el material, asi es que ya han perdido tanto que nos les quedan fuerzas ni ganas para nada mas.


----------



## apocalippsis (1 Abr 2022)

*Experto: la preocupación por los ucranianos pacíficos frena al ejército ruso en un 200%*
Estructuras de poder » Ministerio de Defensa

Cómo la preocupación por los civiles ucranianos frena al ejército ruso, cómo las acciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa y Bandera en el oeste de Ucrania diferirán de sus acciones en el Donbass , y si la OTAN es capaz de atacar a Rusia, el principal experto de la Centro de Investigación Militar-Política *Inna Novikova*dijo Pravda.Ru Editor en Jefe *Mikhail Alexandrov* .







*Cuidando a los civiles*

_*- Mikhail Vladimirovich, ¿cómo evalúa la opinión del experto estadounidense de que Rusia está realizando una operación militar única? Esta es una palabra nueva en asuntos militares, cuando llevamos a cabo una operación con una mano y ayudamos a las personas con la otra mano, alimentar, tratar, evacuar. ¿No era este el caso antes?*_

- Sí, esta es una palabra nueva en la ciencia militar. Esta es una operación única, se desarrolla en el territorio habitado por personas que consideramos propias. Es decir, en su mayoría población rusa. Tal vez estuvieron expuestos a la propaganda de Bandera durante muchos años, y esto influyó en su visión del mundo. Pero aún así, esta es nuestra gente. Con el tiempo, los reeducaremos y serán rusos normales. Por lo tanto, la destrucción masiva de estas personas no está incluida en los planes de la operación militar. Por el contrario, toda la operación tiene como objetivo salvar tantas vidas civiles como sea posible. Por lo tanto, es necesario usar con cuidado la fuerza militar, armas medidas y precisas y tratar de causar el menor daño posible a la infraestructura civil.

Desafortunadamente, el enemigo usa métodos de guerra terrorista:

utiliza a la población civil como escudo humano,
despliega potencia de fuego en áreas residenciales.
Pero tenga en cuenta que la supresión de los puntos de tiro mediante ataques con cohetes tiene lugar en la mayor parte de Ucrania por la noche, cuando el número de personas en las calles es mínimo y, por lo tanto, las bajas civiles son limitadas. Por supuesto, esto no se puede hacer en el Donbass. Hay batallas durante todo el día. Pero aún están tratando de limitar las pérdidas entre la población civil. Esto, por supuesto, ralentiza el ritmo de nuestra ofensiva. Pero la operación va bien.

_*- ¿Cuánto retiene? 30% o 200%? Los estadounidenses inmediatamente usan el bombardeo de alfombra, y no hay Dresde. Y luego entran las tropas.*_

- Se están frenando muy en serio. La lucha ha estado ocurriendo por Mariupol durante dos semanas. Pero los estadounidenses destrozarían todo con poderosas bombas y destruirían todos los puntos de tiro. Y luego se habría traído la infantería y los tanques, y los lamentables restos de los resistentes, si es que quedaban, habrían sido destruidos.

Los instructores estadounidenses enseñaron específicamente a los ucranianos cómo usar tácticas terroristas. Incluso los nazis alemanes no actuaron así en el territorio que consideraban suyo.

No pusieron en peligro a la población civil alemana, excepto en el único caso en que el ya loco Hitler ordenó que se inundara el metro de Berlín. Y aquí, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas, aunque afirman proteger el territorio de Ucrania, en realidad consideran a las personas que viven allí como extraños que pueden usarse como escudos humanos. Esto retrasa el avance de nuestras tropas en un 200%.

*Ucrania occidental no es Donbass*

_*¿Somos lo suficientemente fuertes? Después de todo, tenemos planes no solo para Mariupol. Además, las personas que están sentadas en sótanos, siendo bombardeadas, también resistirán. Es difícil para ellos averiguar quién tiene la culpa. "Rusia tiene la culpa, porque vino. Antes de eso, todo estaba en calma". Un residente de Mariupol dijo: "¿Qué estás diciendo tonterías? Nadie bombardeó Donetsk durante 8 años. Todos vivían en calma".*_

- Una parte significativa de la población estaba bajo la influencia de la propaganda de Bandera y ni siquiera sabe lo que estaba pasando. Habrá que hacer serios esfuerzos para reeducar a esta parte de la población. Lo que se ha hecho durante 30 años, especialmente intensamente en los últimos 8 años, no se puede corregir de una vez.


> Pero no tenemos otra opción, la plaga Bandera debe ser destruida. De lo contrario, atacará a Rusia.



Ahora, mientras la liberación de las repúblicas de Donetsk y Lugansk está en marcha, los batallones Bandera están especialmente desenfrenados. No se comportarán así en el oeste de Ucrania, porque sus familiares viven allí, la población que consideran correcta.

Tenemos suficientes recursos. Primero, nos hemos enfrentado solo a un tercio de las fuerzas terrestres. En segundo lugar, utilizamos principalmente armas de alta precisión, no lanzamos a las personas a los ataques de bayoneta. Estamos destruyendo metódicamente la infraestructura militar, los puestos de tiro, las armas de Ucrania. Una gran cantidad de equipo militar y especialistas que pueden controlar este equipo ya han sido destruidos. Como resultado, simplemente no tendrán personas ni equipos. Lleva varios años formar a un buen piloto; preparar un buen petrolero, artillero, unos meses. Ucrania no tiene estos meses.


> Tan pronto como se elimine la columna vertebral principal de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que se concentra en el bolsillo de Donetsk, nos enfrentaremos a unidades mucho más débiles con menos equipo militar. Especialmente en el oeste de Ucrania, no se esconderán detrás de la población civil.



_*- Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no difieren en gran misericordia, aunque operan en el territorio donde se encuentran sus tierras, familiares. Dios sabe lo que sucederá en Occidente. Polonia quería traer fuerzas de paz a Ucrania occidental.*_

- Por supuesto, los polacos quieren devolver Lviv y otras regiones occidentales de Ucrania. Tengo dos opiniones sobre esto. Si quieren recuperar a los Lions, tal vez sea algo bueno. De todos modos, esta es una parte rusofóbica de Ucrania, que en general no necesitamos. Otra cosa es que esta parte de Ucrania será una fuente de guerra constante contra Rusia y sus tropas en Ucrania. 

Los polacos deben tener claro que es posible enviar tropas a Ucrania occidental solo mediante un acuerdo con Rusia. Pero no los necesitamos para enviar un contingente de mantenimiento de la paz allí. Así que tenemos que bombardearlo. En este caso, Bielorrusia también debería participar en la operación militar. Porque ya será un conflicto con la OTAN. Pero no estoy seguro de que la OTAN se atreva a hacer eso. Es solo un farol. Están tratando de intimidarnos, como una vez intimidaron a Gorbachov, y él capituló, arruinado:

Pacto de Varsovia,
Unión Soviética.









НАТО пытается запугать Россию, как в своё время запугали Горбачёва


Насколько забота о мирных украинцах тормозит армию России, как действия Вооружённых сил РФ и бандеровцев на Западной Украине будут отличаться от их действий в Донбассе




military.pravda.ru


----------



## vladimirovich (1 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Bueno según el enlace de Zhukov, estos serían los nuevos planes rusos. Aunque están en cirílico se entienden. Todo consiste en ver si los hechos a partir de ahora se corresponden. Según este mapa en los próximos días deberíamos ver una ofensiva masiva en el este para embolsar a las tropas ucranianas más orientales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zurullov esta muy enfermo.

Aun sigue soñando con grandes ofensivas que llevaran al ejercito ruso a la frontera polaca nada mas y nada menos.

Solo hay una flecha, la retirada caotica del ejercito ruso en direccion a Moscu.


----------



## El-Mano (1 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Eso lo puede conseguir cortando primero el gas, y luego dejando que fluya a los que paguen en rublos. Es mucho más impactante, Putin insiste en luchar en todos los planos ocn una mano atada a la espalda.



Cortar el gas es una bomba muy gorda para Europa, podría incluso provocar una huida hacia adelante. Putin prefiere aprovechar la debilidad del enemigo, quizás el siguiente paso sea subir los precios o bajar la cantidad de gas que vende, la ruptura total (por la cara) es cuánto menos peligrosa y parece un último recurso. O esocreo desde el sofá...


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Abr 2022)

_Jen Psaki ha decidido dejar de mentir para la Casa Blanca y comenzar un nuevo trabajo mintiendo para la MSNBC._


----------



## delhierro (1 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Cortar el gas es una bomba muy gorda para Europa, podría incluso provocar una huida hacia adelante. Putin prefiere aprovechar la debilidad del enemigo, quizás el siguiente paso sea subir los precios o bajar la cantidad de gas que vende, la ruptura total (por la cara) es cuánto menos peligrosa y parece un último recurso. O esocreo desde el sofá...



Es que el tio no se da cuenta que no hay marcha atras. Ha salido por la tele empuñando un topol y la otan ha salido corriendo, ha liquidado cientos de mercenarios ( tropa de elite realmente ) occidentales con un misil que ni ven en los radares.....joder claro que hay ruptura total. Solo que el cree que no.
-----------

Son solo "un pelin nazis"


----------



## Simo Hayha (1 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Bueno según el enlace de Zhukov, estos serían los nuevos planes rusos. Según este mapa en los próximos días deberíamos ver una ofensiva masiva en el este para embolsar a las tropas ucranianas más orientales.



Viniendo de zuruñov pasará lo contrario de lo predicho, por lo que no veremos esa "ofensiva masiva". Lo que seguro sí nos hartaremos de ver son los cadáveres de soldados rusos.


----------



## Vilux (1 Abr 2022)

Pfizer no sabe nada.


----------



## giovachapin (1 Abr 2022)

Creo que la guerra va a pasar a un segundo plano, ahora viene otro tipo de guerra una mas mundial, de finanzas, de divisas se esta comenzando a ver los rusos y chinos trataran de debilitar el dominio de USA que aun es fuerte en las finanzas, a ver como va al final.


----------



## Red Star (1 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Cortar el gas es una bomba muy gorda para Europa, podría incluso provocar una huida hacia adelante. Putin prefiere aprovechar la debilidad del enemigo, quizás el siguiente paso sea subir los precios o bajar la cantidad de gas que vende, la ruptura total (por la cara) es cuánto menos peligrosa y parece un último recurso. O esocreo desde el sofá...



Todavía no van a cortar el gas, o no completamente. Los rusos son inteligentes, esperarán hasta que haya más caos en la UE, más desorganización, más crisis económica, etc. A más tiempo pase, más débil será la UE, y menos amenaza para Rusia será. Si cortan ahora el gas, todadía podría la UE responder de alguna forma si se le va la cabeza a los payasos de nuestros políticos, militarmente quiero decir. Los rusos sólo tienen que esperar a que los precios, la inflación, el desabastecimiento, el racionamiento de combustible y electricidad dejen KO a la UE.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (1 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Zurullov esta muy enfermo.
> 
> Aun sigue soñando con grandes ofensivas que llevaran al ejercito ruso a la frontera polaca nada mas y nada menos.
> 
> Solo hay una flecha, la retirada caotica del ejercito ruso en direccion a Moscu.





Simo Hayha dijo:


> Viniendo de zuruñov pasará lo contrario de lo predicho, por lo que no veremos esa "ofensiva masiva". Lo que seguro sí nos hartaremos de ver son los cadáveres de soldados rusos.




No vienen de él. Sino que yo sepa, de un general ruso retirado que tendrá sus contactos.

Si lo único que tenéis que aportar son pavadas como estas os agradecería que ni perdáis, ni nos hagáis perder el tiempo.


----------



## ussser (1 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> _Este tipo de cosas es lo que me está empezando a hacer CORTOCIRCUITO mental, vamos a ver: "Estoy en guerra con el país A, a ese país A, otros países, que son la Unión Europea, lo están armando con un flujo constante de armamento de todo tipo que está causando daños y pérdidas importantes en vidas y material entre mis tropas, ahora viene lo bueno, a su vez a esos países que proporcionan armas para provocarme destrucción y muerte ya hasta en mi territorio, y dependen de un flujo vital, llamado gas, que yo les proporciono, a pesar de que son partícipes indirectamente en mi contra, y que, si a partir de mañana me lo pagas en rublos o te corto todo (que te lo corto por cojones porque estas armando a mi enemigo que mata a mis tropas y destruye mis equipos con esas armas!!!) , que ahora no, te sigo aceptando dólares y euros, lo de los rublos, si tal mañana, además me congelan miles de millones de las reservas nacionales en el exterior, pero yo sigo pagando religiosamente los cupones de la deuda a los que me congelaron los fondos, en lugar de declarar un impago y montar la de Dios en los mercados internacionales, y ahora la pregunta : QUIÉN CARAJO ME PUEDE EXPLICAR ESTE DESPROPÓSITO??? _



Me temo que no eres el único.


----------



## Guaguei (1 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Te pego el hilo:
> 
> _Me gustaría escuchar diferentes opiniones:
> -Hace unas horas un helicóptero de los Escuadrones Especiales de Vuelo Rossiya despegó de una Dacha al norte de Moscú RSD842 C/S.
> ...



no se , no le veo la relevancia, habra cientos de vuelo asi rutinarios en el interior de rusia


----------



## Loignorito (1 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El relato se les fué a la mierda, que disgusto debe tener Ramon Lobo



Podrían hacerse los locos como con lo demás ¿será que se empiezan a mover los hilos para generar opinión favorable a un alejamiento de las políticas de Washington? muy bueno me parecería.

La cuestión es que Europa es rehén de los piratas anglos de uno y otro lado del Atlántico. Y que el control de nuestras naciones hasta ahora y mayoritariamente, les pertenece, pero es obvio que tienen que haber cabezas pensantes aquí que estén diseñando planes para quitarnos la 'garrapata' de encima. Veremos...


----------



## Ahmat Sila (1 Abr 2022)

Los fakes de este conflicto han superado a Siria con creces y en mucho menos tiempo. Es brutal, aunque claro... la motivación y la manipulación la necesitas para tus objetivos si vas perdiendo


delhierro dijo:


> Vale, me habias preocupado.
> 
> 
> 
> Estan atacando con algo gordo una de las dos fabricas de Mariupol.



Joder esas fábricas suenan como el infierno en la tierra. Que demonios es eso que suena a mitad del vídeo sin parar?


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Bueno según el enlace de Zhukov, estos serían los nuevos planes rusos. Aunque están en cirílico se entienden. Todo consiste en ver si los hechos a partir de ahora se corresponden. Según este mapa en los próximos días deberíamos ver una ofensiva masiva en el este para embolsar a las tropas ucranianas más orientales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Inquietante esa fase cuatro...y cinco.

Edito:
_La primera. Ceder 3-5 zonas a Polonia. Hace tiempo que sueñan con un "protectorado" de L'viv - Lemberg.

No es una pena. Que reeduquen a los propios banderitas. Además, los polacos tienen sus propios sentimientos hacia ellos. Los nacionalistas ucranianos masacraron pueblos polacos, sin perdonar a las mujeres y los niños.

Hungría (Zakarpattya) y Rumanía (Chernivtsi) se llevarán una zona más cada una. Hay muchos húngaros y rumanos étnicos que ya han obtenido pasaportes de estos países. _

Entiendo, no es intervención de la OTAN, es ocupación de zonas por esos paises con poblaciones o cultura propias.


----------



## Loignorito (1 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> _Este tipo de cosas es lo que me está empezando a hacer CORTOCIRCUITO mental, vamos a ver: "Estoy en guerra con el país A, a ese país A, otros países, que son la Unión Europea, lo están armando con un flujo constante de armamento de todo tipo que está causando daños y pérdidas importantes en vidas y material entre mis tropas, ahora viene lo bueno, a su vez a esos países que proporcionan armas para provocarme destrucción y muerte ya hasta en mi territorio, y dependen de un flujo vital, llamado gas, que yo les proporciono, a pesar de que son partícipes indirectamente en mi contra, y que, si a partir de mañana me lo pagas en rublos o te corto todo (que te lo corto por cojones porque estas armando a mi enemigo que mata a mis tropas y destruye mis equipos con esas armas!!!) , que ahora no, te sigo aceptando dólares y euros, lo de los rublos, si tal mañana, además me congelan miles de millones de las reservas nacionales en el exterior, pero yo sigo pagando religiosamente los cupones de la deuda a los que me congelaron los fondos, en lugar de declarar un impago y montar la de Dios en los mercados internacionales, y ahora la pregunta : QUIÉN CARAJO ME PUEDE EXPLICAR ESTE DESPROPÓSITO??? _



Pues es muy sencillo. Como acabo de decir en mi mensaje anterior, Europa es rehén de los piratas anglo-americanos. Ellos lo saben y Rusia también. Y Rusia quiere llevarse bien con Europa, es su aliado natural, y el nuestro. Alianza que aportaría a ambos la supremacía mundial. Y lo anglos lo saben y no paran de meter mierda y rencillas para mantenernos alejados. Y es por eso que Rusia nos sigue dando 'vidilla' sin llegar a mayores. Ahora falta por ver quien consigue llevarse el gato al agua, si los anglos o nosotros. Y cuando digo 'nosotros', digo rusos y europeos, que somos los que podemos salir (y estamos) más perjudicados (si cabe, visto lo visto ya antes de esto).


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (1 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Posibles escenarios para las siguientes operaciones.
> 
> Esto es de Baranets, un general retirado y experto militar de tertulia de televisión. Al menos es un profesional y sus opiniones no carecen de interés
> 
> ...



Traducido, por si interesa. Ya veremos en los próximos días si las cosas van por ahí o no.

Tras las conversaciones entre la delegación rusa y la ucraniana en Estambul, quedó claro que la primera fase de la operación especial había terminado lógicamente.

Se buscan opciones: ¿qué hacer ahora?

El observador militar de Komsomolskaya Pravda, Viktor Baranets, ha intentado predecir qué escenario podría seguir la operación especial en Ucrania.








Un mapa de los posibles escenarios en Ucrania.
Mapa de los posibles escenarios de los acontecimientos en Ucrania.Foto: Alexei STEFANOV

*Escenario 1: "CALDERA"*

Las tropas rusas reducen su actividad de combate cerca de Kiev y Chernihiv (como se anunció en las conversaciones de Estambul). En consecuencia, no es racional mantener una agrupación fuerte "ociosa" cerca de las murallas de estas ciudades. Por lo tanto, es lógico suponer que habrá un reagrupamiento - algunas de nuestras tropas se retirarán de Kiev y Chernihiv y se trasladarán al sureste de Ucrania - las direcciones de Kharkiv y Donbass para acelerar la solución de las tareas allí. Y los dos mayores grupos de tropas ucranianas (¡varias brigadas!) están atrincherados en el Donbass. Llamémoslas Donetsk y Mariupol (véase el mapa: están sombreadas en azul). Según algunos informes, sólo las bayonetas de 45 a 60 personas se apilaron allí. De ellos, hasta 15.000 están en Mariupol. Se trata tanto de unidades regulares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (AFU) como de batallones nacionalistas, el más famoso de los cuales es Azov. Además, siguen lanzando cohetes y proyectiles contra las ciudades de Donbás.

Tras el reagrupamiento, la principal tarea de las tropas rusas y de las fuerzas de la DNR y la LNR será rodear la agrupación ucraniana en el Donbass, para no dejar tal acumulación del enemigo en la retaguardia de nuestras tropas y dejar por fin de bombardear Donetsk, Gorlovka, Luhansk...

Primero, Mariupol será despejada. Entonces se cortarán todas las vías de suministro de munición y combustible a las unidades ucranianas en Kramatorsk, Sloviansk y Severodonetsk. Y la etapa final es la destrucción o la rendición de la agrupación principal de Kiev en Donbas.

Esto puede llevar hasta un mes. Ya ahora nuestro reconocimiento por radio está interceptando constantes peticiones de los comandantes de las tropas ucranianas cercadas para que acudan a su rescate y entreguen proyectiles, combustible y alimentos. Envíen helicópteros para recoger a los heridos.

Ya se ha intentado sacar a los comandantes de Azov de Mariupol. Pero los helicópteros fueron derribados.

Si se eliminan las brigadas atrapadas en la "olla", Kiev perderá su puño militar más fuerte y motivado.

Esto permitirá al mando ruso liberar hasta 50 mil bayonetas (dos cuerpos de la LNR/DNR, más las unidades rusas) y dirigirlas a otras tareas.

Y los "nazis" rendidos serán enviados a reconstruir ciudades en el Donbass.

También se está preparando un tribunal en Donetsk para los criminales de guerra que han estado matando a los residentes de las repúblicas populares durante ocho años. Sus nombres y rangos son conocidos desde hace tiempo.

*Escenario nº 2. "UNA JOYA JUNTO AL MAR".*

Es muy posible que después de la liberación completa de Donbass, todas las fuerzas del Frente Sur se lancen a otra tarea estratégica: tomar el control de Mykolaiv, Odessa y otras ciudades del Mar Negro de Ucrania. Porque no sería prudente "redistribuir" las unidades rusas del sur de nuevo bajo Kiev y Chernihiv. La Flota del Mar Negro ya está preparada para estas tareas, pero necesita el apoyo de tierra. Como mínimo, debe cortar primero Odessa de las rutas de suministro desde el centro y el oeste de Ucrania.

Los buques de guerra rusos ya están cerca de Odessa preparados para la operación. Lo lógico sería esperar el desembarco de tropas marítimas bajo cobertura aérea. Es cierto que antes habrá mucho trabajo para los zapadores navales -los ucranianos han "salpicado" densamente la costa- y el agua, ¡e incluso las playas! - (las mismas minas que se desprendieron tras la tormenta y llegaron a Turquía).

Los nacionalistas ucranianos ya están preparando la voladura de muchos objetos en Odesa (por ejemplo, el famoso teatro de la ópera). Están trasladando equipos militares a las zonas residenciales de la ciudad, y estacionando a la Guardia Nacional en hospitales y escuelas, con la esperanza de que los rusos no los ataquen. Además, se están preparando para volar una presa que inundará parte de la ciudad.

La liberación de Odesa - podría ser no sólo una etapa histórica en toda la operación especial, sino que también resolvería otros 2 problemas estratégicos.

En primer lugar, Ucrania quedaría aislada de toda la costa del Mar Negro, privándola de todos sus puertos.

La segunda era que Rusia llegaría físicamente a Trans-Dniéster, que llevaba mucho tiempo pidiendo su integración en la Federación Rusa, y donde se encontraba nuestro grupo de tropas y fuerzas de paz.

*3. Escenario 3. "TENAZA".*

Este es el escenario más inesperado para los cuarteles generales de Kiev y Washington. Y uno de los más desagradables. Las tropas rusas del sur, desde Mykolaiv y Odessa, se mueven hacia la agrupación que se mueve desde el norte, desde Kiev. Como resultado, una gigantesca "tenaza" se cierra en algún lugar alrededor de Umán (ver mapa).

Como resultado, Kiev, Dnepropetrovsk y Zaporozhye y Poltava permanecen rodeadas y sin suministros de armas desde Polonia.

Este "corte de Ucrania" en dos partes resuelve dos importantes problemas a la vez.

La primera. Las tropas ucranianas no podrán resistir más de un mes sin el apoyo de los países de la OTAN. Esto significa que no tendrán que tomar por asalto las principales ciudades del centro de Ucrania. Sin proyectiles y sin gasóleo, sin "aguijones" y sin "jabalinas", el régimen de Kiev sólo será capaz de partidismo, pero no de defensa y, desde luego, no de contraofensiva.

Segundo. La nueva línea del frente separará en realidad la parte principal de Ucrania de los 5-7 oblast "occidentales", la misma cuchara de alquitrán ideológica que ha estado embarrando el resto del territorio de Nezalezhnaya.

Por supuesto, la gigantesca "olla" en la que caerá toda Ucrania central no se enfriará de golpe. Al parecer, habrá que recurrir al servicio de la guardia rusa o a voluntarios para restablecer el orden. Los convoyes humanitarios trabajarán a toda máquina.

Y los aullidos de Occidente serán máximos. Porque después de la operación "herradura" no habrá ninguna posibilidad de preservar la antigua Ucrania "proamericana".

*Escenario 4. "LA GRAN DIVISIÓN".*

Ucrania occidental. Esta es la última fase de la operación militar especial. Y quizás la más difícil. Ucrania occidental es la cuna del banderismo. Esta región es difícil de "reeducar". La ideología antirrusa se ha inculcado aquí desde hace más de un siglo, desde que Austria-Hungría tomó posesión de estas tierras.

Aquí habrá que utilizar no "Kalibers" y "Dagas", sino batallones de exterminio para dar caza a los grupos de banderitas en los bosques y montañas de los Cárpatos.

Por lo tanto, hay dos bifurcaciones en el trato con Ucrania Occidental.

La primera. Ceder 3-5 zonas a Polonia. Hace tiempo que sueñan con un "protectorado" de L'viv - Lemberg.

No es una pena. Que reeduquen a los propios banderitas. Además, los polacos tienen sus propios sentimientos hacia ellos. Los nacionalistas ucranianos masacraron pueblos polacos, sin perdonar a las mujeres y los niños.

Hungría (Zakarpattya) y Rumanía (Chernivtsi) se llevarán una zona más cada una. Hay muchos húngaros y rumanos étnicos que ya han obtenido pasaportes de estos países.

La segunda bifurcación sigue siendo dejar el oeste de Ucrania como parte de la futura Nezalezhnaya neutral y favorable a Moscú. Este es ya el 5º escenario.

*Escenario 5. "LLEGANDO HASTA EL FINAL".*

No se puede descartar que Zelensky con sus ministros del espectáculo y los generales nacionalistas escapen en la última etapa de la operación especial exactamente a Lviv ya de forma oficial (ahora sólo se esconde allí en un búnker, asegurando a todos que está en Kiev). Y Estados Unidos estará dispuesto a declarar Lviv como capital temporal de Ucrania con un gobierno en el exilio.

No es conveniente permitirlo. Porque ese cuasi-estado de Baiden-Banderov se cernirá sobre el resto de Ucrania, amenazando constantemente con la venganza.

Por lo tanto, habrá que limpiar también la Ucrania occidental, hasta el final.


----------



## piru (1 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Porque es una guerra civil en la que intervienen los rusos apoyando a los suyos. He informado de ello los dos últimos días, el 29 se contaban 450 soldados que se habían pasado a la República de Donetsk
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Se sabe si hay rusos pasados a los ukras?


----------



## vladimirovich (1 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> No vienen de él. Sino que yo sepa, de un general ruso retirado que tendrá sus contactos.
> 
> Si lo único que tenéis que aportar son pavadas como estas os agradecería que ni perdáis, ni nos hagáis perder el tiempo.



El que nos haces perder el tiempo eres tu trayendo aqui la basura que defeca Zurullov, ese saco de mierda esta completamente desacreditado incluso para los foreros prorusos.

Que no se vuelva a repetir.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (1 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> _Este tipo de cosas es lo que me está empezando a hacer CORTOCIRCUITO mental, vamos a ver: "Estoy en guerra con el país A, a ese país A, otros países, que son la Unión Europea, lo están armando con un flujo constante de armamento de todo tipo que está causando daños y pérdidas importantes en vidas y material entre mis tropas, ahora viene lo bueno, a su vez a esos países que proporcionan armas para provocarme destrucción y muerte ya hasta en mi territorio, y dependen de un flujo vital, llamado gas, que yo les proporciono, a pesar de que son partícipes indirectamente en mi contra, y que, si a partir de mañana me lo pagas en rublos o te corto todo (que te lo corto por cojones porque estas armando a mi enemigo que mata a mis tropas y destruye mis equipos con esas armas!!!) , que ahora no, te sigo aceptando dólares y euros, lo de los rublos, si tal mañana, además me congelan miles de millones de las reservas nacionales en el exterior, pero yo sigo pagando religiosamente los cupones de la deuda a los que me congelaron los fondos, en lugar de declarar un impago y montar la de Dios en los mercados internacionales, y ahora la pregunta : QUIÉN CARAJO ME PUEDE EXPLICAR ESTE DESPROPÓSITO??? _



Es más fácil de lo que crees.

Hemos vuelto a las guerras del antiguo régimen.

Antiguamente era imposible hacer la guerra moderna por carencias logísticas y de todo tipo. Así que los señores "juntaban sus mesnadas" se iban unos a la búsqueda del resto, se enfrentaban y quien ganaba la batalla o batallas, imponía más o menos sus condiciones al perdedor en el futuro tratado de paz.

Actualmente se ha vuelto imposible hacer la guerra total por motivo del holocausto nuclear y de las inmensas pérdidas económicas o de todo tipo. Así que esto se ha convertido en una especie de guerra de la vieja escuela disputada sobre todo por tropas profesionales y una pequeña fracción de los recursos o población nacional. Buscando simplemente llevarse la mejor parte en el futuro acuerdo de paz.

Practicamente hasta el siglo XVIII los paises entraban en guerra, pero el comercio proseguía incluso con sus restricciones y ni siquiera había leyes que prohibiesen el paso de ciudadanos de uno a otro país. 

No es que sea exactamente lo mismo, pero parecido. Simplemente NO estamos ante una guerra total al estilo de la primera o SGM.


----------



## .Kaikus (1 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> No sé yo, pero la cara de la derecha y la de la identificación tienen más photoshop que una moneda de 3 euros.



Y el nombre de guerra *"Oda"*, si es por odalisca, eso tiene reminiscencias otomanas, bailarinas del serrallo !!!.


----------



## El-Mano (1 Abr 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Todavía no van a cortar el gas, o no completamente. Los rusos son inteligentes, esperarán hasta que haya más caos en la UE, más desorganización, más crisis económica, etc. A más tiempo pase, más débil será la UE, y menos amenaza para Rusia será. Si cortan ahora el gas, todadía podría la UE responder de alguna forma si se le va la cabeza a los payasos de nuestros políticos, militarmente quiero decir. Los rusos sólo tienen que esperar a que los precios, la inflación, el desabastecimiento, el racionamiento de combustible y electricidad dejen KO a la UE.



A eso voy, hay un dicho chino que és; "Siéntate pacientemente junto al río y verás pasar el cadáver de tu enemigo".


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (1 Abr 2022)

Se coló una bacteria. Cagada de las gordas.


----------



## Ahmat Sila (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## luisgarciaredondo (1 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> El que nos haces perder el tiempo eres tu trayendo aqui la basura que defeca Zurullov, ese saco de mierda esta completamente desacreditado incluso para los foreros prorusos.
> 
> Que no se vuelva a repetir.



Vete a cagar forofo ridículo. Si quieres aportar algo que merezca la pena hazlo, sino vete a soltar payasadas y propaganda para lerdos a donde te rían las gracias. Será por usar el ignore, con el trabajo que cuesta.


----------



## vladimirovich (1 Abr 2022)

La guerra ha cambiado, partidas de infanteria derrotando a columnas acorazadas.

Que alguien se lo explique al Sogun y al resto de corruptos mandos rusos que siguen anclados en Bragation 1944.


----------



## Archimanguina (1 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> No hace falta gasear, las termobáricas tienen mayor alcance, son efectivas en tuneles y fortificaciones, matan por presión y los pulmones y otros organos internos explotan dentro del cuerpo.



ya pero te cargas la fabrica mas de lo que está...


----------



## El-Mano (1 Abr 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> Los fakes de este conflicto han superado a Siria con creces y en mucho menos tiempo. Es brutal, aunque claro... la motivación y la manipulación la necesitas para tus objetivos si vas perdiendo
> 
> Joder esas fábricas suenan como el infierno en la tierra. Que demonios es eso que suena a mitad del vídeo sin parar?



Quizás munición estallando.


----------



## Archimanguina (1 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> La guerra ha cambiado, partidas de infanteria derrotando a columnas acorazadas.
> 
> Que alguien se lo explique al Sogun y al resto de corruptos mandos rusos que siguen anclados en Bragation 1944.



en bagration se emplearon 2 millones de infantes...igualico que en ucrania en 2022


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (1 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Inquietante esa fase cuatro...y cinco.



Cierto, por eso preguntaba.

De todas formas dudo que pasen de la segunda. Si estamos discutiendo esto en un foro paco español en la otra punta de Europa, entiendo yo que los ucras o la OTAN sabrán también por donde pueden ir los tiros.

Por tanto si bien la fase uno parece cantada y complicada de contrarrestar para los ucranianos, en la fase dos se lo pueden poner muy complicado a los rusos.

El principal escollo que le veo a todo ese plan, es que parecen contar con la NULA capacidad ofensiva de los ucranianos, que parece se estarían quietos prácticamente a verlas venir. Y no se yo que grado de veracidad puede tener esa presunción.


----------



## kelden (1 Abr 2022)

El aceite de colza no es tóxico. Si lo mezclas con aceite de motor, si.


----------



## otroyomismo (1 Abr 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Por no prever la guerra en ucrania no. Ha dimitido por no evitar que dos de sus hombres quedasen a merced de los rusos en Mariupol.



mas info, please?


----------



## fulcrum29smt (1 Abr 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> ya pero te cargas la fabrica mas de lo que está...



La fábrica no es la máxima preocupación de los Rusos, pertenece a un Oligarca, ya la levantaran de nuevo tras la guerra, sin retornarsela por supuesto.


----------



## ccartech (1 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Análisis de Strelkov . Estoy de acuerdo con él, desde mi humilde opinión de estratega de café
> 
> *Reflexiones sobre la situación en la región de Kiev-Chernihiv- Igor Strelkov*
> 
> ...



Lamentable pero humano.
Evidentemente aca hubo un pequeño error de calculo al no querer escuchar a sus asesores. 
Entre ellos el jefe de inteligencia.


----------



## NPI (1 Abr 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


>



Os acordáis de Siria (niño y niña), pues ahora toca Ucrania (embarazada), sólo falta en la ecuación los Cascos alias pollas Blancas y el cupo estará cubierto.


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> *Experto: la preocupación por los ucranianos pacíficos frena al ejército ruso en un 200%*
> Estructuras de poder » Ministerio de Defensa
> 
> Cómo la preocupación por los civiles ucranianos frena al ejército ruso, cómo las acciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa y Bandera en el oeste de Ucrania diferirán de sus acciones en el Donbass , y si la OTAN es capaz de atacar a Rusia, el principal experto de la Centro de Investigación Militar-Política *Inna Novikova*dijo Pravda.Ru Editor en Jefe *Mikhail Alexandrov* .
> ...



Más falso que un perro verde


----------



## Evangelion (1 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Más falso que un perro verde



en un 200% o en un 350% o en un 600%


----------



## vladimirovich (1 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Inquietante esa fase cuatro...y cinco.
> 
> Edito:
> _La primera. Ceder 3-5 zonas a Polonia. Hace tiempo que sueñan con un "protectorado" de L'viv - Lemberg.
> ...



Estais esquizofrenicos, vivis en mundos paralelos o para lelos.

A ver, en el mundo real el ejercito ruso se esta retirando de todo el norte de Ucrania, preparandose para cuando les echen de Jerson, escondios en el area de Kharkov y Sumy, sin tomar Mariupol, han perdido casi el 20 % de su ejercito en un mes, los reclutas desertan, sabotean los equipos y pasan de ir al matadero, los unicos que valen, las milicias del donbass estan agotadas...esas flechas solo estan en la cabeza de un anciano general ruso que cree que esta en 1943 y del tarado de Zurullov.

Aterrizad, Rusia ha perdido la guerra, joder es que estais en el bunker en Abril de 1945 moviendo unidades imaginarias y soñando con wunderwaffen.

Es hora de madurar y asumir la derrota.


----------



## kelden (1 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Inquietante esa fase cuatro...y cinco.
> 
> Edito:
> _*La primera. Ceder 3-5 zonas a Polonia.* Hace tiempo que sueñan con un "protectorado" de L'viv - Lemberg.
> ...



Los polacos no reeducarían a nadie. Todo lo contrario. El tema de los bálticos y Polonia es, como conocemos bien en Hispanistán, un problema de su derecha, que como la nuestra (menos la vasca y la catalana, que son meramente derechas más o menos asilvestradas), es completamente cainita, caníbal y terrorista. Lo clavó Vázquez Montalbán: zafia, ágrafa y golpista.

La derecha polaca está llena de mierda, no sólo colaboraron con alegría en desatar la II GM, sino que colaboraron en las atrocidades nazis codo con codo. Eso es lo que intentan borrar de la historia. Como dijo alguien alguna vez, puede ser que Hispanistán, Baltikistán y Polonistán sean los estados más reaccionarios de Europa. La derecha cavernícola irlandesa, por decir una, es estrictamente demócrata (versión liberal parlamentaria), nunca colaboró con el nazismo ni masacró a sus compatriotas, y desde luego será católica hasta las cachas, pero fascista no. La polaca militó en las SS, y la española aunque no cuadró por geografía, se las apañó para montar un remedo bufo, una imitación cutre y pueblerina.

En Rusia conocen muy bien a esa fauna.


----------



## Peineto (1 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Catañordo ofendido, las madrasas catalurficas, os convierten en zombies emasculados...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1009103




Tu falta de respeto, de educación y de saber estar, para mí se hace equiparable a cualquier desalmado, nini, impresentable, quinqui, lumpen, barriobajero o navajero de tres al cuarto. Con tu actitud no demuestras un mínimo de comprensión de lo que está sucediendo ante nuestros ojos. Es más, como no veo ninnguna diferencia entre tu discurso y el de los descerebrados fachoanalfabetosboineros del terruño. Comentarios de este tipo potencian al movimiento radical que combates al darle alas. Es el dilema píldora AZUL fascista o ROJA comunista, la trampa de los directores del circo mundial. 
Estamos con el tema del nazismo en la Novorrusia de Catalina II y de Vladimir Putin. Si quieres hablar del problema catalán, abre un hilo ad hoc en el que vpmitar tus bilis...


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Abr 2022)

Parece que envían tropas frescas y retiran parte de las que estaban, eso no lo pueden hacer los ucranianos y psicológicamente es muy importante, por eso tantos movimientos y según algunos medios indios citando a Washington están reagrupándose para dar el zarpazo en el Este.

Pongo link pero la noticia que va cambiando de contenido, antes comento que el reemplazo de tropas es muy importante y necesario aunque sea unidades regulares, digamos que todo tiene un limite y andar un mes sin poderte duchar, ni afeitar, comiendo a salto de mata más el estrés causado al tener que estar siempre atento y en guardia tiene un limite para la salud mental, aparte de las bajas o heridos propios que siempre te afectan.









Russian troops aren't scaling back, they are regrouping for redeployment: Pentagon


Two days after the Kremlin announced it would significantly scale back operations near both the capital and the northern city of Chernihiv, Russian forces continued to shell Kyiv's suburbs. The troop movement near Kyiv comes amid growing indications the Kremlin is using talk of de-escalation in...




economictimes.indiatimes.com





Two days after the Kremlin announced it would significantly scale back operations near both the capital and the northern city of Chernihiv, Russian forces continued to shell Kyiv's suburbs. The troop movement near Kyiv comes amid growing indications the Kremlin is using talk of de-escalation in Ukraine as cover while *regrouping, resupplying its forces and redeploying them for a stepped-up offensive in the eastern part of the countr*y. "We don't see any indication that they're going to be sent home, said Pentagon Spokesman John Kirby.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (1 Abr 2022)

t.me/asbmil/962

Rusia lanza una salva masiva de misiles Iskander a los edificios de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Jarkov.


----------



## NS 4 (1 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1008845
> 
> 20 Entonces Jehová le dijo: Por
> cuanto el clamor de Sodoma y
> ...



Vieja reliquia roja...que sigues titubeante montada en tu caballo...

Te lo regalo...te envio mi bendicion...que un dia seas salvo...

Cuando venga la parca a por tien tu dia...acuerdate de nosotros los españoles de fe y de obras...que te perdonamos y bendijimos una vez en el nombre de Cristo.

Minuto 5.30


----------



## Seronoser (1 Abr 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Todavía no van a cortar el gas, o no completamente. Los rusos son inteligentes, esperarán hasta que haya más caos en la UE, más desorganización, más crisis económica, etc. A más tiempo pase, más débil será la UE, y menos amenaza para Rusia será. Si cortan ahora el gas, todadía podría la UE responder de alguna forma si se le va la cabeza a los payasos de nuestros políticos, militarmente quiero decir. Los rusos sólo tienen que esperar a que los precios, la inflación, el desabastecimiento, el racionamiento de combustible y electricidad dejen KO a la UE.



Yo en cambio creo que esperarán a tener sus contratos a largo plazo con China, India y demás países.
No es que les corten el gas entonces, es que se los enviarán a otros clientes.
Y punto.


----------



## ussser (1 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Por lo que yo he entendido, que no tiene porque ser cierto o exactamente así.
> 
> El 1 de abril ya es obligado el pago en rublos. El método básicamente es... tu págame en euros pero a mi banco, que yo los convierto en oro/rublos, te doy esos rublos a ti y ya me pagas en rublos para que yo disponga de esos rublos para lo que quiera. Es decir, europa paga en euros y rusia recibe oro/rublo.
> 
> Por otra parte, el gas que esta fluyendo ahora es de los pagos anteriores. El que no acepte el nuevo tipo de pago, se queda sin gas en acabar el último pago recibido, y el gas que aún se esta transportando es de pagos anteriores.



Quieres decir que así esquiva las sanciones? Para que no le congelen euros?


----------



## Rafl Eg (1 Abr 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> mas info, please?



Imágenes del canal de televisión chino CGTN, donde muestran los helicópteros de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania derribados cerca de Mariupol, y entre otros comentan que iban un subcomandante del batallón Azov y dos oficiales de la DGSE



La DGSE es la Agencia de Inteligencia exterior de Francia.

No hay que olvidar también la insistencia e implicación "personal" de Macron dias atrás para realizar una operación de evacuación en Mariupol.


----------



## Archimanguina (1 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



joder eso es una division al completo...parece que en la fase II los rusos ya van a ir en modo clásico. por eso han avisado a los civiles que huyan o se escondan donde puedan. Van a atacar al estilo ruso, es decir con tó lo gordo.


----------



## stuka (1 Abr 2022)

RUSIA-RUSIA:




UCRANIA-OTAN:


----------



## vladimirovich (1 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Inquietante esa fase cuatro...y cinco.
> 
> Edito:
> _La primera. Ceder 3-5 zonas a Polonia. Hace tiempo que sueñan con un "protectorado" de L'viv - Lemberg.
> ...



Estais esquizofrenicos, vivis en mundos paralelos o para lelos.

A ver, en el mundo real el ejercito ruso se esta retirando de todo el norte de Ucrania, preparandose para cuando les echen de Jerson, escondios en el area de Kharkov y Sumy, sin tomar Mariupol, han perdido casi el 20 % de su ejercito en un mes, los reclutas desertan, sabotean los equipos y pasan de ir al matadero, los unicos que valen, las milicias del donbass estan agotadas...esas flechas solo estan en la cabeza de un anciano general ruso que cree que esta en 1943 y del tarado de Zurullov.


luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Es más fácil de lo que crees.
> 
> Hemos vuelto a las guerras del antiguo régimen.
> 
> ...



¿Guerras de la Edad Media?.

Los rusos si, estan en otra epoca, en 1943 con algun toque ochentero.

¿Pero USA?.

Un tio metido en un despacho de Baltimore, con horario de 9:00 a 17:00 con los datos de satelites que pueden ven a un dimitry defecando en una granja de Chernigov esta mandando datos en tiempo real a Ucrania para que antes de que termine la cagada le hayan metido un dron por el culo, y a las 17:00 termina su jornada se coge el Tesla y se va a su casa, mientras otro operador le sustituye.

Se estan follando a todo el ejercito ruso a coste cuasi 0 y tu dices que estan en la edad media.


----------



## .Kaikus (1 Abr 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Tu falta de respeto, de educación y de saber estar, para mí se hace equiparable a cualquier desalmado, nini, impresentable, quinqui, lumpen, barriobajero o navajero de tres al cuarto. Con tu actitud no demuestras un mínimo de comprensión de lo que está sucediendo ante nuestros ojos. Es más, como no veo ninnguna diferencia entre tu discurso y el de los descerebrados fachoanalfabetosboineros del terruño. Comentarios de este tipo potencian al movimiento radical que combates al darle alas. Es el dilema píldora AZUL fascista o ROJA comunista, la trampa de los directores del circo mundial.
> Estamos con el tema del nazismo en la Novorrusia de Catalina II y de Vladimir Putin. Si quieres hablar del problema catalán, abre un hilo ad hoc en el que vpmitar tus bilis...



Deja de tomar campurrianas por la noche y no diras tantas gilipolleces... 

PD- Chapa ridicula, hazle los discursos a Feijoo, anda majete !!!.


----------



## Roedr (1 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> La fábrica no es la máxima preocupación de los Rusos, pertenece a un Oligarca, ya la levantaran de nuevo tras la guerra, sin retornarsela por supuesto.



Pues entonces se entiende aún menos que quieren los mandos rusos, ¿salvaguardar una fábrica que no les preocupa y que palmen más soldados rusos/chechenos?. El mando ruso no sé si son la TIA de Mortadelo&Filemon o que les importa un bledo sus soldados como a Stalin, lo último de autoeliminar a centenares de soldados propios exponiéndolos sin necesidad a altas dosis de radiación en Chernobil no sé en que opción de las anteriores encasillarlo.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (1 Abr 2022)

Borodyanka, Kiev bajo control ucraniano.

T.me/guerraucraniarusia


----------



## orcblin (1 Abr 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> ya pero te cargas la fabrica mas de lo que está...



los nazis antes de entregar la base, la vuelan, seguro que está minada y para reventarla.

así que lo mejor no dejar una piedra en pié.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (1 Abr 2022)

Reportan la muerte de dos voluntarios rusos que luchaban del lado Ucraniano según informan han muerto heroicamente defendiendo su posición en un pequeño pueblo frente a los rusos invasores, han encontrado al lado de sus cuerpos una enorme cantidad de cartuchos disparados, buscaban dar ejemplo a sus hermanos rusos y que se revelasen contra su gobierno.


----------



## Roedr (1 Abr 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Imágenes del canal de televisión chino CGTN, donde muestran los helicópteros de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania derribados cerca de Mariupol, y entre otros comentan que iban un subcomandante del batallón Azov y dos oficiales de la DGSE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo curioso es que dicen que los han derribado con los NLAW que capturaron a los ucras, lo preocupante para los rusos es que si no es por esos NLAW lo mismo ni los derriban.


----------



## Azrael_II (1 Abr 2022)

En 6 min ya lleva 100 euros, se lo merece


----------



## kelden (1 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> t.me/asbmil/962
> 
> Rusia lanza una salva masiva de misiles Iskander a los edificios de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Jarkov.



Se sabe si ya han llegao?


----------



## Ahmat Sila (1 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> t.me/asbmil/962
> 
> Rusia lanza una salva masiva de misiles Iskander a los edificios de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Jarkov.



Iskandrs manda jajajaj


----------



## vyk (1 Abr 2022)

Mueren dos niños en Francia por comer pizzas Buitoni contaminadas con bacterias fecales

Además, el canal, que está haciendo un amplio seguimiento de esta crisis alimentaria, recoge el testimonio de un extrabajador de la fábrica de Caudry, en la región Norte-Paso de Calais, donde supuestamente se produjo la contaminación. Dice que por lo que vio en la planta durante sus 18 meses de trabajo allí lo raro es que este tipo de casos e incluso más graves no se hayan producido antes. *«Cuando ves champiñones en la pared, sabes que no va bien. Había trozos de comida que permanecieron en ciertos lugares durante varios días, varias semanas. En los recipientes para recuperar salsa, podías encontrar colillas de cigarrillos. La mayoría de las personas no se lavaron las manos, ni siquiera al volver del baño. Había una contaminación cruzada que era evidente, hasta me sorprende que no haya habido ningún accidente antes»*, relató este exempleado citado de manera anónima.


----------



## Erebus. (1 Abr 2022)

Vaya cojones, robar los juguetes a los niños


----------



## Erebus. (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Roedr (1 Abr 2022)

¿En serio?, pues van a rescatar a los restos de los instructores. Les tiraron todos los helos.


----------



## Peineto (1 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Deja de tomar campurrianas por la noche y no diras tantas gilipolleces...
> 
> PD- Chapa riducula, hazle los discursos a Feijoo, anda majete !!!.



Facha casposo al descubierto. IGNORE.


----------



## NS 4 (1 Abr 2022)

Querido hermano, en verdad te digo que ya estamos juntos en espiritu...


----------



## kelden (1 Abr 2022)

vyk dijo:


> Mueren dos niños en Francia por comer pizzas Buitoni contaminadas con bacterias fecales
> 
> Además, el canal, que está haciendo un amplio seguimiento de esta crisis alimentaria, recoge el testimonio de un extrabajador de la fábrica de Caudry, en la región Norte-Paso de Calais, donde supuestamente se produjo la contaminación. Dice que por lo que vio en la planta durante sus 18 meses de trabajo allí lo raro es que este tipo de casos e incluso más graves no se hayan producido antes. *«Cuando ves champiñones en la pared, sabes que no va bien. Había trozos de comida que permanecieron en ciertos lugares durante varios días, varias semanas. En los recipientes para recuperar salsa, podías encontrar colillas de cigarrillos. La mayoría de las personas no se lavaron las manos, ni siquiera al volver del baño. Había una contaminación cruzada que era evidente, hasta me sorprende que no haya habido ningún accidente antes»*, relató este exempleado citado de manera anónima.



Eso sin contar el que escupe en la pizza o se hace una paja ....


----------



## .Kaikus (1 Abr 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Facha casposo al descubierto. IGNORE.



Catalino con el ojete en llamas !!!.


----------



## Archimanguina (1 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Bueno según el enlace de Zhukov, estos serían los nuevos planes rusos. Aunque están en cirílico se entienden. Todo consiste en ver si los hechos a partir de ahora se corresponden. Según este mapa en los próximos días deberíamos ver una ofensiva masiva en el este para embolsar a las tropas ucranianas más orientales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



el famoso reparto?


----------



## hartman (1 Abr 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Reportan la muerte de dos voluntarios rusos que luchaban del lado Ucraniano según informan han muerto heroicamente defendiendo su posición en un pequeño pueblo frente a los rusos invasores, han encontrado al lado de sus cuerpos una enorme cantidad de cartuchos disparados, buscaban dar ejemplo a sus hermanos rusos y que se revelasen contra su gobierno.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1009185



ese escudo me suena:








Andréi Vlásov - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













Ejército Ruso de Liberación - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Abr 2022)

_Ucrania detiene el reclutamiento de combatientes extranjeros en medio de una avalancha de voluntarios no capacitados y falta de armas de fuego 

_


----------



## kelden (1 Abr 2022)

Ya, ya ... aquéllo se grabó a fuego en el subconsciente del pais.


----------



## Simo Hayha (1 Abr 2022)

Soldado Ucranio libera de orcupantes el pueblo donde vive su padre.


----------



## kelden (1 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Ucrania detiene el reclutamiento de combatientes extranjeros en medio de una avalancha de voluntarios no capacitados y falta de armas de fuego
> 
> _



O sea, que ya no va ni cristo ....


----------



## .Kaikus (1 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Bueno según el enlace de Zhukov, estos serían los nuevos planes rusos. Aunque están en cirílico se entienden. Todo consiste en ver si los hechos a partir de ahora se corresponden. Según este mapa en los próximos días deberíamos ver una ofensiva masiva en el este para embolsar a las tropas ucranianas más orientales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se supone que es cuando entran los "Cascos Azules" en accion, tienen que alargar el conflicto...

PD- Ucrania no les importa nada, solo es el tonto util en esta historia.


----------



## filets (1 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Pues no , se estan retirando porque Putin nunca tuvo más idea que tomar las dos republicas. No pensaba cambiar el regimen, ni siguiera tomar hasta el rio.



Putin dijo que se iba a cargar al gobierno de Ukrania por nazis. Pidio al ejercito ukro que diera un golpe de estado porque con ellos sí iba a negociar
El primer dia de guerra enviaron a 200 paracaidistas a Kiev. Paracaidistas que ahora estan muertos todos.
Claro que querian tomar Kiev y acabar la guerra en 3 dias. Poner un gobierno pro-ruso y que firmase todo lo que el kremlin le pusiera por delante
Tambien dijo que Ukrania era un pais inventado y que iba a recuperar la mitad del pais para Rusia, porque ese terrirtorio siempre habia sido ruso

10mil muertos
40mil heridos
600 vehiculos destruidos
30 aeronaves derrribadas
Sanciones economicas

Rusia esta perdiendo la guerra Y SE RETIRA.
Es algo impensable que Rusia este perdiendo, como era impensable que USA perdiese en Vietnam , la USSR en Afganistan o que los talibanes recuperasen el control del pais en un mes (Joe Biden diciendo que el ejercito afgano tenia 300mil hombres bien equipados y entrenados y que los Talibanes no eran amenaza) pero esta sucediendo

Y USA fuerza a Ukrania a seguir combatiendo porque quiere hacer el mayor daño posible a Rusia


----------



## dabuti (1 Abr 2022)

*El ajedrecista ruso Sergey Karjakin difunde una imitación insultante de Zelenski*
*El gran maestro de origen ucraniano cuelga un vídeo de mal gusto en el que parodia al presidente de Ucrania.

*









El ajedrecista ruso Sergey Karjakin difunde una imitación insultante de Zelenski


El gran maestro de origen ucraniano cuelga un vídeo de mal gusto en el que parodia al presidente de Ucrania



www.abc.es


----------



## fulcrum29smt (1 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo curioso es que dicen que los han derribado con los NLAW que capturaron a los ucras, lo preocupante para los rusos es que si no es por esos NLAW lo mismo ni los derriban.



Lo del NLAW es un troleo de manual, igual que seguramente también lo del Stinger. Por favor 2 neuronas, no se os pide más.


----------



## ferrys (1 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pues entonces se entiende aún menos que quieren los mandos rusos, ¿salvaguardar una fábrica que no les preocupa y que palmen más soldados rusos/chechenos?. El mando ruso no sé si son la TIA de Mortadelo&Filemon o que les importa un bledo sus soldados como a Stalin, lo último de autoeliminar a centenares de soldados propios exponiéndolos sin necesidad a altas dosis de radiación en Chernobil no sé en que opción de las anteriores encasillarlo.



No me sea soplappollas joder. Chernobil tiene la fauna salvaje más poblada de Europa. Todo esa zona es un vergel para la naturaleza. Dijeron que en 15.000 años no podían crecer nada y hoy en día es la selva. Ahora los rusos se contaminan. 
¿Ya se han cansado del bombardeo al reactor de hace dos semanas?


----------



## alnitak (1 Abr 2022)

este es el tipo de gente de este foro ukro

proxenetas y pedifilos


----------



## lasoziedad (1 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Putin dijo que se iba a cargar al gobierno de Ukrania por nazis. Pidio al ejercito ukro que diera un golpe de estado porque con ellos sí iba a negociar
> El primer dia de guerra enviaron a 200 paracaidistas a Kiev. Paracaidistas que ahora estan muertos todos.
> Claro que querian tomar Kiev y acabar la guerra en 3 dias. Poner un gobierno pro-ruso y que firmase todo lo que el kremlin le pusiera por delante
> Tambien dijo que Ukrania era un pais inventado y que iba a recuperar la mitad del pais para Rusia, porque ese terrirtorio siempre habia sido ruso
> ...



Lo han dicho en la tele
Y lo sabes


----------



## ccartech (1 Abr 2022)

Ucrania ha informado al Reino Unido que no tiene la intención de cumplir con la Convención de Ginebra sobre el Trato de los Prisioneros de Guerra - Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior de Rusia.


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Abr 2022)

Que dirían los ucranianos que son enviados al frente si vieran o supieran que existen estas salas:









Inside Putin's fortified triple decker operations base in Moscow


Russia's strongman Vladimir Putin has been overseeing the daily airstrikes in Syria from a colossal three-floor war room in Moscow.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## alnitak (1 Abr 2022)

obviamente es retirada estrataegica para evitar la radiaciin


----------



## Roedr (1 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Putin dijo que se iba a cargar al gobierno de Ukrania por nazis. Pidio al ejercito ukro que diera un golpe de estado porque con ellos sí iba a negociar
> El primer dia de guerra enviaron a 200 paracaidistas a Kiev. Paracaidistas que ahora estan muertos todos.
> Claro que querian tomar Kiev y acabar la guerra en 3 dias. Poner un gobierno pro-ruso y que firmase todo lo que el kremlin le pusiera por delante
> Tambien dijo que Ukrania era un pais inventado y que iba a recuperar la mitad del pais para Rusia, porque ese terrirtorio siempre habia sido ruso
> ...



De lo de los paracaidistas aún me acuerdo por lo que me impresionó. Lanzaron a una unida de élite a un lugar que no controlaban y que era una muerte segura.


----------



## ccartech (1 Abr 2022)

Los enfrentamientos continúan en la ciudad del sur #Rubizhne . Anteriormente, las fuerzas de LPR RF habían reclamado el control de la ciudad, pero las imágenes del interior de la ciudad revelaron que la UAF estaba en los suburbios del sur de Rubizhne y... /499


----------



## lostsoul242 (1 Abr 2022)

Esta Ruben Gisbert diciendo verdades como puños ahora mismo en Youtube desde el Este de Ucrania .
6300 espectadores en directo .


----------



## Proletario Blanco (1 Abr 2022)

Voluntarios Checos por Ucrania.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (1 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Ucrania detiene el reclutamiento de combatientes extranjeros en medio de una avalancha de voluntarios no capacitados y falta de armas de fuego
> 
> _



Los voluntarios:


----------



## ccartech (1 Abr 2022)

#Russia #Ukraine #UkraineRussia Al norte de #Donetsk , las fuerzas rusas y #DPR han tomado el control de la aldea de Verkhnotoretske y avanzan hacia el norte. Los enfrentamientos continúan en Marinka, al oeste de Donetsk. La UAF está resistiendo bien en esta zona.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (1 Abr 2022)

Unidad del Azov en Kiev.


----------



## ccartech (1 Abr 2022)

El líder del partido "Verdaderos finlandeses", Riikka Purra, dijo que el partido apoya la idea de la membresía de Finlandia en la OTAN. El muy respetado exlíder del partido, Jussi Hallaaho, presidente de la comisión parlamentaria de asuntos exteriores, está de acuerdo con esto.


----------



## alnitak (1 Abr 2022)

retirada rusa para evitar radiacion

lo siento


----------



## ccartech (1 Abr 2022)

Izyum en la región de Kharkiv está completamente bajo el control del ejército ruso.


----------



## Roedr (1 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Lo del NLAW es un troleo de manual, igual que seguramente también lo del Stinger. Por favor 2 neuronas, no se os pide más.



Eso espero... lo he repetido porque es lo que leí en un telegram de rusos. Pero el desastre que está siendo la invasión (en muertes de soldados rusos) sólo da para pensar lo peor.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (1 Abr 2022)

Off topic. 

FELIZ DIA DE LA VICTORIA.

ARRIBA ESPAÑA


----------



## hartman (1 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> este es el tipo de gente de este foro ukro
> 
> proxenetas y pedifilos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1009201



imposible seguro que era un malvado español machirulo votante de vox?


----------



## ccartech (1 Abr 2022)

Ucrania ha suspendido el reclutamiento de mercenarios El motivo es la falta de armas de fuego y "un gran número de voluntarios sin experiencia".


----------



## Simo Hayha (1 Abr 2022)

stugna desnazificando orconazis


----------



## Roedr (1 Abr 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Unidad del Azov en Kiev.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1009209



Un Iskander al sacar la foto y no Avov.


----------



## NPI (1 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Putin dijo que se iba a cargar al gobierno de Ukrania por nazis. Pidio al ejercito ukro que diera un golpe de estado porque con ellos sí iba a negociar
> El primer dia de guerra enviaron a 200 paracaidistas a Kiev. Paracaidistas que ahora estan muertos todos.
> Claro que querian tomar Kiev y acabar la guerra en 3 dias. Poner un gobierno pro-ruso y que firmase todo lo que el kremlin le pusiera por delante
> Tambien dijo que Ukrania era un pais inventado y que iba a recuperar la mitad del pais para Rusia, porque ese terrirtorio siempre habia sido ruso
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Proletario Blanco (1 Abr 2022)

Hasta la vista Separatista.


----------



## Roedr (1 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> stugna desnazificando orconazis



Orcobuitre necrófilo.


----------



## ccartech (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (1 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Análisis de Strelkov . Estoy de acuerdo con él, desde mi humilde opinión de estratega de café
> 
> *Reflexiones sobre la situación en la región de Kiev-Chernihiv- Igor Strelkov*
> 
> ...



Una retirada hacia líneas seguras del ejército ruso, no tiene porqué ser algo tácticamente malo. Y es que el ejército ucraniano deberá retomar esa zona y alargar sus líneas de suministro, desconcentrar y reducir su potencia focalizada.

Extender en una zona demasiado amplia un ejército, es debilitarlo. Por eso los rusos ahora están reculando. Las batallas se pueden ganar capturando territorios pero ¿y la totalidad de la guerra? una cosa es la táctica y otra la estrategia, y con esto no digo que el plan ruso sea este y que nos encontremos con una nueva y genial argucia de Putin. Pero sí digo que pueden aprovechar la oportunidad para machacar aún más el ejército ucraniano, acercando sus líneas a las áreas donde poseen más control, castigándolos con armamento de medio-largo alcance.

Es solo mi humilde opinión.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Abr 2022)

ME HIPNOTIZA ESTE VIDEO


_LAS HADAS_
_DAGA KINZAL_



























kaliber daga trump misil crucero hipersonico ucrania​


----------



## Ahmat Sila (1 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Putin dijo que se iba a cargar al gobierno de Ukrania por nazis. Pidio al ejercito ukro que diera un golpe de estado porque con ellos sí iba a negociar
> El primer dia de guerra enviaron a 200 paracaidistas a Kiev. Paracaidistas que ahora estan muertos todos.
> Claro que querian tomar Kiev y acabar la guerra en 3 dias. Poner un gobierno pro-ruso y que firmase todo lo que el kremlin le pusiera por delante
> Tambien dijo que Ukrania era un pais inventado y que iba a recuperar la mitad del pais para Rusia, porque ese terrirtorio siempre habia sido ruso
> ...



No hay ningunos 200 paracaidistas muertos, ni 300 soldados con radiación. Ni nada de todas las mierdas que se han vertido aquí por parte de los pro Otan. 

Los únicos 300 y no 200 paracaidistas son los que conquistaron el aeropuerto de Gostomel ante todo un regimiento Ucro


----------



## Proletario Blanco (1 Abr 2022)

Forzá Dinamo!!


----------



## Fígaro (1 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Que dirían los ucranianos que son enviados al frente si vieran o supieran que existen estas salas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Dirían que los toros desde la barrera se ven muy bien, pero que el que le echa cojones y mata al toro es el ucraniano de a pie.

Tanta pantallita y luego los soldados montados en la Ebro Scooby Doo y robando gallinas para comer ( y las plumas para taparse por la noche, lol)

Menuda fantochada.

Eso en Siria les funcionaba, pero ahora hay un enemigo con dos cojones y que no es moro.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (1 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Estais esquizofrenicos, vivis en mundos paralelos o para lelos.
> 
> A ver, en el mundo real el ejercito ruso se esta retirando de todo el norte de Ucrania, preparandose para cuando les echen de Jerson, escondios en el area de Kharkov y Sumy, sin tomar Mariupol, han perdido casi el 20 % de su ejercito en un mes, los reclutas desertan, sabotean los equipos y pasan de ir al matadero, los unicos que valen, las milicias del donbass estan agotadas...esas flechas solo estan en la cabeza de un anciano general ruso que cree que esta en 1943 y del tarado de Zurullov.
> 
> ...





Jojojo si no es Fin del Hilo, al menos una pausa para reírnos, qué bueno.


----------



## lostsoul242 (1 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Eso espero... lo he repetido porque es lo que leí en un telegram de rusos. Pero el desastre que está siendo la invasión (en muertes de soldados rusos) sólo da para pensar lo peor.



Es que no es una simple invasion , la operacion es a largo plazo , Rusia y Putin se han visto obligadas a esto en vista del super-rearme de los anti-rusos que viven en Ucrania que estaban a punto de aniquilar el Donbass pro-ruso . Hay que ir liberando ciudades edificio a edificio como se ve en Mariupol , tratando de rescatar al maximo de civiles pro-rusos . Es una operacion militar muy complicada , la mas complicada desde la II Guerra Mundial .
Tardara , pero conseguiran sus objetivos , son rusos y son sus "hermanos" . Para ellos es una labor de hormigas volver a tener a Donetsk , Lugansk , Jarkov y Odessa como ciudades sagradas .
El patron es el de Siria , teniendo en cuenta que el ejercito sirio al que dirigio Rusia , tampoco queria matar a civiles a cara perro . El eje fue Aleppo , a partir de ahi todos los territorios secuestrados por Al-Nusra-ISIS cayeron como una fila de domino .
Aqui hay rusos dando vidas si , pero es porque es una labor sagrada para la supervivencia de su pais y de sus pueblos hermanos .


----------



## ccartech (1 Abr 2022)

El momento del impacto y la explosión en la planta de Ilyich en Mariupol, donde se atrincheró el regimiento Azov.


----------



## vladimirovich (1 Abr 2022)

Me jode que ahora el gnomo retrasado del Kremlin pretenda culpar al ejercito y a la FSB de la debacle cuando Z lleva su sello personal.

Si se hubiese limitado a hacer un ataque en el Donbass.

1) Habria ganado la guerra, porque para su ejercito de mierda eso si le daba.
2) Hubiese tenido una "justificacion" interior y exterior.
3) Las sanciones no serian ni la 1/4 parte.
4) La mayor parte de los ucros hubiesen pasado de luchar al no poner en cuestion la existencia de Ucrania y pasar del Donbass.

Pero el subnormal lo descarto, esto es pequeño para mi, traedme un plan mas grande.

Y mira donde ha metido a Rusia el gilipollas.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (1 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> El líder del partido "Verdaderos finlandeses", Riikka Purra, dijo que el partido apoya la idea de la membresía de Finlandia en la OTAN. El muy respetado exlíder del partido, Jussi Hallaaho, presidente de la comisión parlamentaria de asuntos exteriores, está de acuerdo con esto.



Verdaderos Finlandeses... ¿A que me recuerda? Ah si.







Retornando a sus orígenes.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (1 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Estais esquizofrenicos, vivis en mundos paralelos o para lelos.
> 
> A ver, en el mundo real el ejercito ruso se esta retirando de todo el norte de Ucrania, preparandose para cuando les echen de Jerson, escondios en el area de Kharkov y Sumy, sin tomar Mariupol, han perdido casi el 20 % de su ejercito en un mes, los reclutas desertan, sabotean los equipos y pasan de ir al matadero, los unicos que valen, las milicias del donbass estan agotadas...esas flechas solo estan en la cabeza de un anciano general ruso que cree que esta en 1943 y del tarado de Zurullov.
> 
> ...



Venga mamarracho, a la nevera. Con los progres por lo menos haces una buena obra. Pero con los retrasados como tú con el afán de protagonismo de una corista novata, solo se pierde el tiempo. Bye payaso ridículo.


----------



## Teuro (1 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> ¿Cómo respondería el mundo al uso de un arma táctica nuclear?



Muy mal. Es un mensaje claro: Aquellos países que se acogieron al Tratado de No Proliferación Nuclear con la esperanza de que las naciones con nukes fueran "responsables" en el sentido de que ellas nunca atacarían con nukes y estas solo eran para disuadir a posibles atacantes quedarían como subnormales, lo que provocaría que todas las naciones de tamaño medio se lanzaran como locas a enriquecer uranio para fabricarse su propio arsenal sisuasorio para los matones que ya tienen nukes.


----------



## ccartech (1 Abr 2022)

El ejército ruso destruyó el MLRS de los nazis "Azov" en "Azovstal" en Mariupol


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (1 Abr 2022)

*MENÚ DEL DÍA*

*CONSCRIPTO RUSO ACHICHARRADO. AHORA MÁS ABRASADO.

 *

*(COCINADO CON GAS RUSO)

*


----------



## ccartech (1 Abr 2022)

Aeropuerto de Mariúpol. El trabajo de las fuerzas especiales


----------



## ccartech (1 Abr 2022)

#Russia #Ukraine #UkraineRussia En los frentes #Kherson y #Mikolayiv , las tropas ucranianas han llevado a cabo una serie de contraataques durante los últimos 10 días y han hecho retroceder a las tropas rusas desde el este y el sur de Mikolayiv. /504


----------



## ccartech (1 Abr 2022)

Desde el territorio de Crimea, se dispararon 3 cohetes contra la región de Odesa desde el complejo Iskander, hay heridos”, dijo el gobernador nazi Maksim Marchenko y prometió vengarse.


----------



## quinciri (1 Abr 2022)

Quality&Alpha




on Twitter: "Una política exterior impecable… https://t.co/GzPOvObZLp" / Twitter


----------



## Roedr (1 Abr 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> No hay ningunos 200 paracaidistas muertos, ni 300 soldados con radiación. Ni nada de todas las mierdas que se han vertido aquí por parte de los pro Otan.
> 
> Los únicos 300 y no 200 paracaidistas son los que conquistaron el aeropuerto de Gostomel ante todo un regimiento Ucro



Hay imágenes de los primos días de la invasión de paracas rusos cayendo sobre Kiev.


----------



## alnitak (1 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Me jode que ahora el gnomo retrasado del Kremlin pretenda culpar al ejercito y a la FSB de la debacle cuando Z lleva su sello personal.
> 
> Si se hubiese limitado a hacer un ataque en el Donbass.
> 
> ...




tenemos las armas nucleares tacticas...


----------



## Teuro (1 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> En Francia ya no hay inteligencia en el Estado. Los que tienen algo de materia gris se van a la finanza o a las grandes cotizadas gabachas.
> No obstante era de libro pensar que lo de USA con Rusia era la crónica de una provocación anunciada. No han dejado otra opción a Rusia que desnazificar.



Lo de "desnazificar" parece mentira que haya todavía quien crea eso, ¿cuánto está de "nazificada" Ucrania? ¿Al 40%? Y qué objetivo tiene la "desnazificación" ¿Dejar Ucrania al 30% de nazificación? ¿O al 15%?. Lo de "desnazificar" es un engañabobos tras el que se esconde el verdadero objetivo: Invadir para anexionar, ampliar „Lebensraum“, hacer un „Anschluss“. Vamos, conceptos muy trillados, bien conocidos y antiguos ejecutados por estados cuyas denominaciones también son bien conocidas.


----------



## ccartech (1 Abr 2022)

#Russia #Ukraine #UkraineRussia Actualización del mapa: #Mariupol mapa militar. El mapa muestra la última situación militar en la ciudad de Mariupol. Cabe señalar que las líneas de contacto se representan en función de los últimos informes disponibles de Mariupol. /505


----------



## Simo Hayha (1 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Orcobuitre necrófilo.



Si no te gustan los videos de antitanques ucranios reventando blindados rusos es que eres o tonto, o filo-orconazi (probablemente las dos cosas)


----------



## ussser (1 Abr 2022)

Buitoni. Bacteria en la masa.


----------



## crocodile (1 Abr 2022)

Ahora hay discusiones bastante nerviosas sobre el redespliegue del grupo ruso en Ucrania, principalmente dejando la cabeza de puente a Kiev.

Esto habla en primer lugar del hecho de que ha aparecido algún tipo de plan.
Cuán políticamente justificado y realista es es la segunda pregunta.

Lo primero y más importante que hay que recordar es que la guerra es siempre una maniobra.
Esta es una de las medidas clave de la eficacia de cualquier ejército.

Durante un mes, un gran grupo militar permaneció cerca de Kiev, probablemente formado por lo mejor que hay en el ejército ruso, sin ningún movimiento ni resultado significativo.

Se necesitaba tal masa allí para llevar a cabo un asalto exitoso en Kiev.
Esto no sucedió, ya partir de ese momento el lado ruso empezó a perder tiempo y el ritmo de la operación.

No puedo juzgar objetivamente con sensatez cuán justificada tal maniobra, el abandono de la central nuclear de Chernobyl y las afueras de Kiev.
Pero es obvio que ahora la dirección sur es más importante: la lucha por el Donbass y el sur de Ucrania.

La base de la economía ucraniana se concentra allí: un complejo industrial y agrícola desarrollado y, lo que es más importante, rutas comerciales de tránsito que pasan por Odessa y Nikolaev.

El comercio de metales, cereales y tránsito son la base de la economía y, por tanto, de la condición de Estado de Ucrania.

Dimitriev escribe que hay planes para entregar el sur de Ucrania como programa mínimo.
En mi opinión, esto será un falso compromiso, que a su vez conducirá a una venganza militar por parte de Ucrania y una repetición del conflicto en una forma más destructiva ya gran escala.

Donbass en los próximos años será una pesada carga para Rusia en términos de su reconstrucción. Después de Ucrania, los batallones nacionales, será tierra arrasada, exactamente como lo planearon los autores de esta guerra.

Las regiones de Kharkiv (Poltava) y Dnipropetrovsk (Zaporozhye), los centros de la industria intensiva en ciencia, la cría de animales y la metalurgia, respectivamente, siguen siendo un tema difícil separado.

Y lo más importante, es la fuente del nacionalismo anti-ruso ucraniano, que nació y creció en estos dos centros políticos. Ni Kiev ni Lvov.

Sí, Kharkiv "ruso" y "neutral", incluso el Dniéper judío se convirtieron en 1414 y siguen siendo hasta el día de hoy centros políticos y de recursos de la política antirrusa y la guerra civil en Ucrania.

Dejarlos en su forma actual significa firmar su propia impotencia.

Las regiones del sur, Kherson, Nikolaev, Odessa son cereales, un producto estratégico con el que Rusia influye en el comercio internacional y, por lo tanto, en el equilibrio de poder global.

Este es el acceso al mar, rutas de tránsito que crean la base del estado de la Ucrania moderna.

Esta es la clave para toda Ucrania.

Rusia, en mi opinión, es capaz de tomar y mantener esta región.

Si lo perdemos, y sin importar las excusas que se den, perderemos el único objetivo positivo del conflicto, que puede fortalecer la posición de Rusia después de que termine.
@genshab


----------



## magufone (1 Abr 2022)

Esta todo el pescado vendido desde hace dias me temo, empiezo a pensar.
Reparto.


----------



## filets (1 Abr 2022)

Los hechos son claros, los combates son cada vez mas cerca de la frontera rusa
Primero las batallas eran Kiev y Leopolis
Luego en Odessa y Dnipro
Y ahora en Mariupol y Donekts y hasta ataques en suelo ruso

Hechos, lo demas es propaganda


----------



## ccartech (1 Abr 2022)

Durante el trigésimo séptimo día de combates se produjo un importante #UkrainianArmy avance tras #RussianArmy retirada en los frentes del norte: En #Kyev las tropas ucranianas del frente volvieron a entrar en Nikolaevka, Khmil'na, Irpin, Bucha, Hostomel, Borodyanka, Havrylivka, Lytvynivka, Demydiv


----------



## Teuro (1 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Pues no , se estan retirando porque Putin nunca tuvo más idea que tomar las dos republicas. No pensaba cambiar el regimen, ni siguiera tomar hasta el rio.
> 
> Ojo, a mi me parece un error mayusculo. Pero ya dije los primeros dias que si hubiera pensado hacer cualquiera de las dos cosas, lo hubiera dicho abiertamente para que los prorrusos salieran. No hay ninguna declaración de Putin diciendo que iba a tumbar el gobierno en Kiev. Y más importante NO HAY SUPLENTE. Los rusos no han mimado una figura alternativa, así que no se pueden sacar un nuevo presidente de la nada. Faltaba el plan politico, porque creian que no hacia falta. Y penso equivocadamente que si no se pasaba mucho occidente acabaria olvidando.
> 
> ...



Entrada por el norte, entrada por el este y entrada por el sur. No entraron por el oeste porque no tenían frontera. No se, a mi me parece una invasión total y a gran escala. Por cierto. "Putin tendrá además que cambiar su sistema económico", pues no se, podrían probar con el comunisto a ver que tal le va, seguro que a nadie se le ha ocurrido antes.


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Abr 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Dirían que los toros desde la barrera se ven muy bien, pero que el que le echa cojones y mata al toro es el ucraniano de a pie.
> 
> Tanta pantallita y luego los soldados montados en la Ebro Scooby Doo y robando gallinas para comer ( y las plumas para taparse por la noche, lol)
> 
> ...



¿Seguro? Claro como tu estas en primera línea con los Azovitas lo puedes comprobar, ah, y seguro que has hecho la mili en la COE y tienes rango de Coronel.

 

*Nota tonta*: Uno de los ejercicios tontos que hacia la COE era darles un puñado de arroz y pasar una semana en el monte, comías lo que te daba la gente o lo que cazabas, el fuego no te lo daban.


----------



## Roedr (1 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo de "desnazificar" parece mentira que haya todavía quien crea eso, ¿cuánto está de "nazificada" Ucrania? ¿Al 40%? Y qué objetivo tiene la "desnazificación" ¿Dejar Ucrania al 30% de nazificación? ¿O al 15%?. Lo de "desnazificar" es un engañabobos tras el que se esconde el verdadero objetivo: Invadir para anexionar, ampliar „Lebensraum“, hacer un „Anschluss“. Vamos, conceptos muy trillados, bien conocidos y antiguos ejecutados por estados cuyas denominaciones también son bien conocidas.



Yo creo que los rusos por desnazificar lo que entienden es des-'anti-rusar', ven a la ucrania actual como una anti-Rusia, y no les falta razón.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (1 Abr 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Quality&Alpha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No digo lo que habría que hacer con los
PEDAZO DE MIERDAS analfabetos y descerebrados que votaron a ese imbécil e incompetente que tenemos de presidente porque acabaría en prisión.


----------



## ccartech (1 Abr 2022)

La aviación rusa ha iniciado operaciones en objetivos militares en Dnepropetrovsk y Krivoy Rog y el uso de KR "Kalibr"


----------



## SanRu (1 Abr 2022)

La ofensiva sobre Kiev tenía dos objetivos: uno político por si sonaba la flauta y otro militar. El político era ver si *el gobierno de Kiev entraba en pánico* y se largaba y que eso dejara rota la moral y la resistencia ucraniana. Muy posiblemente en verdad el gobierno se largó, pero los cromas de Zelenski y el hermetismo informativo permitió que no trascendiera y el objetivo político fracasó. Sin embargo, *el objetivo militar funcionó al 80%*, ya que salvo la brigada blindada que se envió a Jarkov, el resto de las fuerzas ucranianas se quedaron a defender Kiev, evitando engrosar las filas de las tropas en los otros frentes.

¿Cuál era entonces el principal objetivo real de la primera fase de la invasión ? Al contrario de los que muchos se creen, que piensan que era el Dombas, *el principal objetivo de la primera fase era asegurar la región de Jerson, Zaporiyia y Jarkov.* Fracasaron en Jarkov por lo de la brigada enviada desde Kiev, pero lograron los objetivos de Jerson y Zaporiyia.

Algunos me diréis que Zaporiyia no lo está al 100% pero tenéis que entender que el frente de *esa región debe avanzar al mismo ritmo que lo haga el del Donetsk *para no dejar un flanco abierto al enemigo.

Ahora el clima manda y las zonas conquistadas en Kiev y Sumi no pueden ser defendidas con garantías y es mejor realizar una retirada táctica, reforzar las conquistas del sur y el frente que será el objetivo de la segunda fase.* ¿cual será ese frente?* Según anuncian rusia será el dombas *pero yo creo que va a ser Jarkov:* Tu no puedes realizar una maniobra envolvente en la retaguardia del dombas sin controlas la region de zaporilla y Jarkov en su totalidad e ir de frente en el dombas es un suicidio, así que me decanto que aunque se seguirá avanzando como hasta ahora en el Dombas, los esfuerzos se centrarán en Jarkov.

Entiendo que la superioridad aérea, además de la falta de combustible, hará inviable un intento de las tropas del oeste de Ucrania por acudir al socorro de Jarkov y el donbas.

Es solo mi opinión. No me baso en ninguna información más que la que sale de mi cabeza.


----------



## Roedr (1 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Si no te gustan los videos de antitanques ucranios reventando blindados rusos es que eres o tonto, o filo-orconazi (probablemente las dos cosas)



No me gustan los orcobuitres necrófilos como tú, orcoidiota.


----------



## alnitak (1 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Los hechos son claros, los combates son cada vez mas cerca de la frontera rusa
> Primero las batallas eran Kiev y Leopolis
> Luego en Odessa y Dnipro
> Y ahora en Mariupol y Donekts y hasta ataques en suelo ruso
> ...




se dice LVOV payaso


----------



## Azrael_II (1 Abr 2022)

La guerra de Vietnam duró 20 años. Hay gente que quiere resultados en un mes....


----------



## kelden (1 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Los hechos son claros, los combates son cada vez mas cerca de la frontera rusa
> Primero las batallas eran Kiev y Leopolis
> Luego en Odessa y Dnipro
> Y ahora en Mariupol y Donekts y hasta ataques en suelo ruso
> ...



Pues los militares gabachos dicen otra cosa:

Situación en Ucrania al 1 de abril.

https://www.defense.gouv.fr/ukraine-point-situation

https://www.defense.gouv.fr/sites/default/files/ministere-armees/Situation en Ukraine au 1er avril.pdf

https://www.defense.gouv.fr/sites/d...ATION_UKRAINE_ARCHIVE_2_MARS_AU_1er_AVRIL.pdf


----------



## Teuro (1 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Pues no , se estan retirando porque Putin nunca tuvo más idea que tomar las dos republicas. No pensaba cambiar el regimen, ni siguiera tomar hasta el rio.
> 
> Ojo, a mi me parece un error mayusculo. Pero ya dije los primeros dias que si hubiera pensado hacer cualquiera de las dos cosas, lo hubiera dicho abiertamente para que los prorrusos salieran. No hay ninguna declaración de Putin diciendo que iba a tumbar el gobierno en Kiev. Y más importante NO HAY SUPLENTE. Los rusos no han mimado una figura alternativa, así que no se pueden sacar un nuevo presidente de la nada. Faltaba el plan politico, porque creian que no hacia falta. Y penso equivocadamente que si no se pasaba mucho occidente acabaria olvidando.
> 
> ...



Entrada por el norte, entrada por el este y entrada por el sur. No entraron por el oeste porque no tenían frontera. No se, a mi me parece una invasión total y a gran escala. Por cierto. "Putin tendrá además que cambiar su sistema económico"


Roedr dijo:


> Yo creo que los rusos por desnazificar lo que entienden es des-'anti-rusar', ven a la ucrania actual como una anti-Rusia, y no les falta razón.



Bueno, vale. Pero también es abiertamente antirusa Polonia, Estonia, Lituania, Letonia, Finlandia y alguno más que me dejo en el tintero. ¿Habrá algún oscuro e inexplicable motivo en el fondo para que sea así? ¿Qué habrán hecho para que sus "hermanos eslavos" los odien y prefieran antes al gringo, que como todos sabemos no es de fiar y que si le das la mano te tomará el brazo y te sacará los ojos con tal de ganar un dolar.


----------



## filets (1 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> se dice LVOV payaso



lo digo como me sale de los COJONES 
SURNORMAL


----------



## Simo Hayha (1 Abr 2022)

Javelin se zampa orcotanque


----------



## Azrael_II (1 Abr 2022)

La guerra de Vietnam duró 20 años. Hay gente que quiere resultados en un mes....



Ni sin una "daga" pero Pueden hacer bastante daño en fortificaciones


----------



## ccartech (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## vladimirovich (1 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Esta todo el pescado vendido desde hace dias me temo, empiezo a pensar.
> Reparto.



Si, es claro, Ucrania se queda con Rusia desde Belgorod al Baikal, y de alli hasta Vladivostok para China.

Y Kaliningrado para Polonia.


----------



## McNulty (1 Abr 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Una retirada hacia líneas seguras del ejército ruso, no tiene porqué ser algo tácticamente malo. Y es que el ejército ucraniano deberá retomar esa zona y alargar sus líneas de suministro, desconcentrar y reducir su potencia focalizada.
> 
> Extender en una zona demasiado amplia un ejército, es debilitarlo. Por eso los rusos ahora están reculando. Las batallas se pueden ganar capturando territorios pero ¿y la totalidad de la guerra? una cosa es la táctica y otra la estrategia, y con esto no digo que el plan ruso sea este y que nos encontremos con una nueva y genial argucia de Putin. Pero sí digo que pueden aprovechar la oportunidad para machacar aún más el ejército ucraniano, acercando sus líneas a las áreas donde poseen más control, castigándolos con armamento de medio-largo alcance.
> 
> Es solo mi humilde opinión.



Hay que tener una cosa clara, Rusia no ha planteado nunca esta operación como una guerra en si misma. El objetivo es desmilitarizar ucrania y forzar a su gobierno a la neutralidad futura, no conquistar territorio ni invadir toda ucrania como decía Zhukov. 

Y luego está el tema de las negociaciones. Hasta que no termine esta nueva ronda, los rusos se quedarán sin mucho que hacer, a expensas de lo que decida farlopensky.

El ejército ukro está ya devastado, solo pueden mandar carne de cañón desde kiev y leoópolis al este, y atrincherarse. Los rusos seguirán atacando posiciones estratégicas y mareando al ejército ukro.


----------



## filets (1 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pues los militares gabachos dicen otra cosa:
> 
> Situación en Ucrania al 1 de abril.
> 
> ...



No hay peor ciego que el no quiere ver

Ukrania esta contratacando en todos los frentes y justo es el momento en el que Rusia decide retirarse para coger aliento o no se que mierda de excusa se han inventado

Rusia se retira porque no puede mas, estan sin equipamiento, sin municion , sin comida y sin ganas de seguir combatiendo.


----------



## hartman (1 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Si, es claro, Ucrania se queda con Rusia desde Belgorod al Baikal, y de alli hasta Vladivostok para China.
> 
> Y Kaliningrado para Polonia.



no no konisberg debe ser alemana.


----------



## ccartech (1 Abr 2022)

a misma mujer en trabajo de parto de Mariupol Maryana cuenta cómo se hizo un cuartel para militantes ucranianos desde el hospital de maternidad/mucho más. ¡Este video debería mostrarse en el Parlamento de la UE y no solo! falsificaciones


----------



## kelden (1 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> *No hay peor ciego que el no quiere ver*
> 
> Ukrania esta contratacando en todos los frentes y justo es el momento en el que Rusia decide retirarse para coger aliento o no se que mierda de excusa se han inventado
> 
> Rusia se retira porque no puede mas, estan sin equipamiento, sin municion , sin comida y sin ganas de seguir combatiendo.



Los militares gabachos deben estar ciegos.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (1 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Muy mal. Es un mensaje claro: Aquellos países que se acogieron al Tratado de No Proliferación Nuclear con la esperanza de que las naciones con nukes fueran "responsables" en el sentido de que ellas nunca atacarían con nukes y estas solo eran para disuadir a posibles atacantes quedarían como subnormales, lo que provocaría que todas las naciones de tamaño medio se lanzaran como locas a enriquecer uranio para fabricarse su propio arsenal sisuasorio para los matones que ya tienen nukes.



Me temo que es peor que eso.

Si algo parece que va a demostrar esta guerra es que NO EXISTE LA VERDADERA INDEPENDENCIA SIN ARMAS NUCLEARES. Si no llega a ser por el arsenal ruso a ese respecto, la OTAN se mete a fondo y a las columnas rusas las borran del mapa como si fuesen serbios. 

Imaginemos que España mañana entra en guerra con Marruecos en contra del parecer con conveniencia de los EEUU. Pues sería imposible hacer nada si tienes a la aviación o la marina yanqui apoyando a los moros aunque sea de forma indirecta. Lo ÚNICO que evitaría la intervención extranjera a mayor escala sería el miedo a una respuesta nuclear española. Justo lo que pasa en Rusia.

Luego a la postre, lo que va a quedar demostrado es que no existe actualmente en el mundo realmente soberanía completa, sin armas nucleares que la apoyen.

Así de preocupante.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (1 Abr 2022)

Sinceramente sus caras demuestran que no saben ni lo que son, ni donde están, ni lo que era evidente les pasaría.

Hoy, Roman Vinich fue descubierto cerca de Kharkov, uno de los que dispararon a los prisioneros rusos en las piernas, ¿recuerdas ese video impactante?


----------



## Simo Hayha (1 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No me gustan los orcobuitres necrófilos como tú, orcoidiota.



No te me pongas histérica que te queda mucha orcopolla que comer en esta guerra.


----------



## NPI (1 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Los hechos son claros, los combates son cada vez mas cerca de la frontera rusa
> Primero las batallas eran Kiev y Leopolis
> Luego en Odessa y Dnipro
> Y ahora en Mariupol y Donekts y hasta ataques en suelo ruso
> ...



Haces honor a tu foto de usuario.


----------



## No al NOM (1 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> No hay peor ciego que el no quiere ver
> 
> Ukrania esta contratacando en todos los frentes y justo es el momento en el que Rusia decide retirarse para coger aliento o no se que mierda de excusa se han inventado
> 
> Rusia se retira porque no puede mas, estan sin equipamiento, sin municion , sin comida y sin ganas de seguir combatiendo.



Todo esto que escribes y que vengo leyendo, en verdad te lo crees o lo lanzas como manera de auto motivarte en el engaño? Sabes que ayer generales fueron acusados de traición sólo por comentar que no tienen infraestructura militar en Ucrania por los bombardeos rusos?

Sabes que Rusia golpea cada día cerca de 100 objetivos?

En fin


----------



## stuka (1 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Javelin se zampa orcotanque





*Simo Hayha
Himbersor*

Desde 26 Feb 2022


…Si por principios ya detesto a quien se pone de avatar a un personaje “respetable”…no te digo nada de un traidor "puta bien pagá" que prostituye a un héroe para ganarse unos garbanzos.


Tú eres esto, chico:


----------



## Roedr (1 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Entrada por el norte, entrada por el este y entrada por el sur. No entraron por el oeste porque no tenían frontera. No se, a mi me parece una invasión total y a gran escala. Por cierto. "Putin tendrá además que cambiar su sistema económico"
> 
> 
> Bueno, vale. *Pero también es abiertamente antirusa Polonia, Estonia, Lituania, Letonia, Finlandia y alguno más que me dejo en el tintero. ¿Habrá algún oscuro e inexplicable motivo en el fondo para que sea así? ¿Qué habrán hecho para que sus "hermanos eslavos" los odien y prefieran antes al gringo, que como todos sabemos no es de fiar y que si le das la mano te tomará el brazo y te sacará los ojos con tal de ganar un dolar.*



No voy a ponerme a defender el comunismo ni el imperialismo ruso. Obviamente tiene razones serias para eso. Pero vamos, es su problema, no el nuestro. Bastante tenemos nosotros con los moros. Llevan más de un siglo matándose, y por mí como si la bandera rusa vuelva a ondear en el Reichstag. Vamos, si la ponen sobre el Atomium de Bruselas me darían una alegría. Lo que me interesa es que dejemos de ser una puta colonia USA/OTAN, y que esta última deje de provocar guerras continuamente por su expansionismo/imperialismo. Nosotros sufrimos el imperialismo americano, no el ruso.


----------



## alnitak (1 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> lo digo como me sale de los COJONES
> SURNORMAL




y encima entras al trapo ... mas idiota y ni llegas a funcionario


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (1 Abr 2022)

y para irme a la cama una de conspiranoico.

Lo que parece un Foo Fighter ha aparecido en Donetsk. Este fenómeno (salvo cualquier otra explicación) fue informado por todos los pilotos de todos *los lados durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial,* y ahora ha reaparecido en este nuevo teatro europeo. https://


----------



## Teuro (1 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> La conclusión que saco de mirar por todos lados es que nadie tiene ni puta idea de lo que está sucediendo realmente. Lo único que hay por todas partes son intoxicaciones y mentiras.
> 
> Yo ya me creo que esto es tan falso como el covid y que igual que no ha existido ese virus tampoco existe esta guerra excepto en la televisión y en las redes sociales.
> 
> Saludos.



Se intuye la verdad que hay detrás: Que no hay energía suficiente para 8.000.000.000 de personas y menos que va a haber dentro de 20 años cuando seamos 10.000.000.000. Asi que, o reducimos ya las compras a nuestros camellos de energía o vamos a tener una pelea de yonquis peor que un apocalipsis zombie. Obligar a occidente a que consuma menos energía ogliga a su vez a que sean creativos en el sentido de optimizar procesos, recuros y procedimientos mientras que se buscan alternativas energéticas. Pero cuidado, las altenativas podrían tardar en llegar, así que podríamos estar entrando en una oscura edad media para la humanidad. Bueno, también estar la alternativa de reducir la población de esos 8 mil millones a algo más de mil millones. 

Población Mundial en 1950: 2.500 millones.
Población Mundial en 1987: 5.000 millones
Población Mundial en 2017: 7.500 millones
Población Mundial en 2050: 10.000 millones.


----------



## Honkler (1 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Los hechos son claros, los combates son cada vez mas cerca de la frontera rusa
> Primero las batallas eran Kiev y Leopolis
> Luego en Odessa y Dnipro
> Y ahora en Mariupol y Donekts y hasta ataques en suelo ruso
> ...



La semana que viene ponen sitio a Moscú  . Y ojito que no paren hasta Vladivostok o, incluso, se pasen de largo y se caigan al mar.
Eres un flipado, chavalín…


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (1 Abr 2022)

Por lo demás, el cambio de planes por parte de los rusos es una pésima noticia para los europeos. Porque parece que se están preparando para una guerra prolongada, lo que es un completo desastre para nuestros intereses. De ahí creo yo que ante el inminente desastre Alemania y Rusia estén intentando parece ser llegar a alguna especie de acuerdo por debajo de la mesa sobre el gas, que no aboque a todo Occidente a un desastre financiero de dimensiones colosales.

Todo los que tenéis pasta en el banco, deudas o un trabajo precario, agarraos los machos porque como esto no termine pronto, con el gobierno que tenemos vamos a un desastre absoluto. Y tiene pinta que nos vamos a plantar en una guerra al estilo clásico que puede durar meses o quien sabe si años.

A ver lo que aguantan los rusos la sangría.

O dan un golpe palaciego en el Kremlin, o se precipita una victoria militar que lo acelera todo, o esto pinta fatal.


----------



## Roedr (1 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Me temo que es peor que eso.
> 
> Si algo parece que va a demostrar esta guerra es que NO EXISTE LA VERDADERA INDEPENDENCIA SIN ARMAS NUCLEARES. Si no llega a ser por el arsenal ruso a ese respecto, la OTAN se mete a fondo y a las columnas rusas las borran del mapa como si fuesen serbios.
> 
> ...



Exactamente, es así, no nukes no soberanía. Por eso el régimen franquista, el único que se ha preocupado por la soberanía e intereses de España en el último siglo, buscó tener nukes.


----------



## Fígaro (1 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ¿Seguro? Claro como tu estas en primera línea con los Azovitas lo puedes comprobar, ah, y seguro que has hecho la mili en la COE y tienes rango de Coronel.
> 
> 
> 
> *Nota tonta*: Uno de los ejercicios tontos que hacia la COE era darles un puñado de arroz y pasar una semana en el monte, comías lo que te daba la gente o lo que cazabas, el fuego no te lo daban.



Jajajajjajajajajajajajajajaja 

qe sí que sí, tapa vergüenzas rusas.

No te queda nada.


----------



## Kluster (1 Abr 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Buitoni. Bacteria en la masa.





> Además, el canal, que está haciendo un amplio seguimiento de esta crisis alimentaria, recoge el testimonio de un extrabajador de la fábrica de Caudry, en la región Norte-Paso de Calais, donde supuestamente se produjo la contaminación. Dice que por lo que vio en la planta durante sus 18 meses de trabajo allí lo raro es que este tipo de casos e incluso más graves no se hayan producido antes. «Cuando ves *champiñones en la pared*, sabes que no va bien. Había trozos de comida que permanecieron en ciertos lugares durante varios días, varias semanas. En los recipientes para recuperar salsa, podías encontrar colillas de cigarrillos. La mayoría de las personas no se lavaron las manos, ni siquiera al volver del baño. Había una *contaminación cruzada* que era evidente, hasta me sorprende que no haya habido ningún accidente antes», relató este exempleado citado de manera anónima.



No vuelvo a comer nada de marca gabacha en mi puta vida.


----------



## Arraki (1 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> No hay peor ciego que el no quiere ver
> 
> Ukrania esta contratacando en todos los frentes y justo es el momento en el que Rusia decide retirarse para coger aliento o no se que mierda de excusa se han inventado
> 
> Rusia se retira porque no puede mas, estan sin equipamiento, sin municion , sin comida y sin ganas de seguir combatiendo.



No se de qué película está la frase "los rusos no van ni a cargar sin tener un plan"

El hecho de que penséis que los rusos están haciendo esto simplemente porque están como pollos sin cabeza es desconocer la historia militar rusa.


----------



## Remequilox (1 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ahora hay discusiones bastante nerviosas sobre el redespliegue del grupo ruso en Ucrania, principalmente dejando la cabeza de puente a Kiev.
> 
> Esto habla en primer lugar del hecho de que ha aparecido algún tipo de plan.
> Cuán políticamente justificado y realista es es la segunda pregunta.
> ...



La parte de Kiev dejada libre es significativa, pero de forma relativa:
a.- Era una importante cabeza de puente cis-Dnieper, pero de no demasiada relevancia estratégica, si dispones (que disponen) de la plena colaboración de Belarus. No importa mucho pasar el Dnieper por Kiev si puedes pasar más al norte, y tienes casi 900 km de frontera meridional con Ucrania.
b.- Kiev es un importante objetivo político, pero realmente no más que una posible toma de Lvov, o una entrega pactada de Lvov a Polonia (esto haría pupa al orgullo nacionalista ucrano-escandinavo).

Entiendo que si se trata de conseguir el máximo (militar) con el mínimo esfuerzo/gasto, y medios limitados, Kiev y Chernigov son perfectamente sacrificables. Además, por ahí Rusia no queda expuesta, pues está Belarus (y los padrinos de la Otan ya le habrán dicho muy en serio que hasta a frontera como máximo, pero frivolidades las justas).

Ucrania también tiene otra disyuntiva, mantener o aflojar contingente el Kiev, destinar esas fuerzas al Donbass o reforzar Odesa-Nikolayev.... Y claro, el transporte con cargas y pertrechos de todo ese posible contingente desplazado.


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> No hay peor ciego que el no quiere ver
> 
> Ukrania esta contratacando en todos los frentes y justo es el momento en el que Rusia decide retirarse para coger aliento o no se que mierda de excusa se han inventado
> 
> Rusia se retira porque no puede mas, estan sin equipamiento, sin municion , sin comida y sin ganas de seguir combatiendo.



Creo que te confundes de bando, bueno yo diría, no se a lo mejor tu también eres coronel como el figaro ese:

Los ucranianos están pidiendo equipo militar a todo el mundo.
Los ucranianos se han quedado sin fabricas de munición.
Los ucranianos no pueden laborar campos y granjas y solo entra abastecimiento alimentario desde Polonia, Rumania o Moldavia para ir al frente principal ha de cruzar toda Ucrania.
Los ucranianos están haciendo una leva que llega hasta lo 65 años, debe de ser porque solo pueden luchar a bastonazos y en eso lo sesenteros son expertos.


----------



## Roedr (1 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> y para irme a la cama una de conspiranoico.
> 
> Lo que parece un Foo Fighter ha aparecido en Donetsk. Este fenómeno (salvo cualquier otra explicación) fue informado por todos los pilotos de todos *los lados durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial,* y ahora ha reaparecido en este nuevo teatro europeo. https://



¿Qué es eso?. Iker, ponte a trabajar!


----------



## vladimirovich (1 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Los militares gabachos deben estar ciegos.



Los militares gabachos estan flipando con la victoria de Ucrania y se dan cuenta que una victoria aplastante ucraniana es tan mala o peor para Europa que una rusa.

Si los ucros se vienen muy arriba las guerras entre el principado de Moscovia y Kiev pueden ser continuas en la Rus, una vez que los ucros con juguetitos y apoyos proporcionados por los anglos han descubierto que Rusia es un osito de peluche y que pueden luchar de tu a tu con ellos, lo cual hace 1 mes les parecia ciencia ficcion.

Una victoria aplastante de cualquiera de los 2 bandos es un escenario nefasto para Europa, y ahora pinta a victoria aplastante ucra y colapso del ejercito ruso.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## BikeroII (1 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Por lo demás, el cambio de planes por parte de los rusos son una pésima noticia para los europeos. Porque parece que se están preparando para una guerra prolongada, lo que es un completo desastre para nuestros intereses. De ahí creo yo que ante el inminente desastre Alemania y Rusia estén intentando parece ser llegar a alguna especie de acuerdo por debajo de la mesa sobre el gas, que no aboque a todo Occidente a un desastre financiero de dimensiones colosales.
> 
> Todo los que tenéis pasta en el banco, deudas o un trabajo precario, agarraos los machos porque como esto no termine pronto, con el gobierno que tenemos vamos a un desastre absoluto. Y tiene pinta que nos vamos a plantar en una guerra al estilo clásico que puede durar meses o quien sabe si años.
> 
> ...



Veo más fácil que los militares ucros le peguen un tiro a Zelenski cuando vean que se les ha acabado la fiesta. En sus mentes está el papel que van a desempeñar en la posguerra. Si no ven futuro...


----------



## Gotthard (1 Abr 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Que manera más temeraria de quitar las minas. Yo no me fiaría ni un pelo.



Son rusos. El peligro lo traen de serie.



luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Imaginemos que España mañana entra en guerra con Marruecos en contra del parecer con conveniencia de los EEUU. Pues sería imposible hacer nada si tienes a la aviación o la marina yanqui apoyando a los moros aunque sea de forma indirecta. Lo ÚNICO que evitaría la intervención extranjera a mayor escala sería el miedo a una respuesta nuclear española. Justo lo que pasa en Rusia.



Que se lo digan a este señor, que le costó la vida querer dotarnos de armas nucleares.


----------



## kelden (1 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Los militares gabachos estan flipando con la victoria de Ucrania y se dan cuenta que una victoria aplastante ucraniana es tan mala o peor para Europa que una rusa.
> 
> Si los ucros se vienen muy arriba las guerras entre el principado de Moscovia y Kiev pueden ser continuas en la Rus, una vez que los ucros con juguetitos y apoyos proporcionados por los anglos han descubierto que Rusia es un osito de peluche y que pueden luchar de tu a tu con ellos, lo cual hace 1 mes les parecia ciencia ficcion.
> 
> Una victoria aplastante de cualquiera de los 2 bandos es un escenario nefasto para Europa, y ahora pinta a victoria aplastante ucra y colapso del ejercito ruso.



Ahhh vale ... será eso ...


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Abr 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jajajajjajajajajajajajajajaja
> 
> qe sí que sí, tapa vergüenzas rusas.
> 
> No te queda nada.



A sus ordenes mi coronel, que le vaya bien la empanada (mental)


----------



## Simo Hayha (1 Abr 2022)

stuka dijo:


> *Simo Hayha
> Himbersor*
> 
> Desde 26 Feb 2022
> ...



Sois libres de ser follanazirrusos, pero luego cuando vienen mal dadas nos pongáis histéricas. No tenéis amor propio, que estáis faltando a la verdad por no reconocer que la invasión rusa es desastrosa?


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (1 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> y para irme a la cama una de conspiranoico.
> 
> Lo que parece un Foo Fighter ha aparecido en Donetsk. Este fenómeno (salvo cualquier otra explicación) fue informado por todos los pilotos de todos *los lados durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial,* y ahora ha reaparecido en este nuevo teatro europeo. https://



puedes ampliar un poco más?


----------



## NS 4 (1 Abr 2022)

Niet...hace tiempo que en el trono de Pedro ...no se aposenta el bien...


----------



## Roedr (1 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Los militares gabachos estan flipando con la victoria de Ucrania y se dan cuenta que una victoria aplastante ucraniana es tan mala o peor para Europa que una rusa.
> 
> Si los ucros se vienen muy arriba las guerras entre el principado de Moscovia y Kiev pueden ser continuas en la Rus, una vez que los ucros con juguetitos y apoyos proporcionados por los anglos han descubierto que Rusia es un osito de peluche y que pueden luchar de tu a tu con ellos, lo cual hace 1 mes les parecia ciencia ficcion.
> 
> Una victoria aplastante de cualquiera de los 2 bandos es un escenario nefasto para Europa, y ahora pinta a victoria aplastante ucra y colapso del ejercito ruso.



Es que lo mejor para Europa es que gane Rusia. Si gana Ucrania nos vamos todos a la mierda.


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Abr 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Traducido, por si interesa. Ya veremos en los próximos días si las cosas van por ahí o no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perdón, pero no puedo dejar de pensar en este párrafo. ¿Qué clase de MIERDA crearon a la caída de la URSS?, es una puta mierda artificial que no hay por donde cogerla. Es decir trozos de Rumania, de Hungria, de Polonia y de Rusia, un verdadero país FRANKENSTEIN. En definitiva una bomba de tiempo para conflictos, guerras y terrorismo, el deporte de los CERDOS que todos sabemos.


----------



## stuka (1 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Sois libres de ser follanazirrusos, pero luego cuando vienen mal dadas nos pongáis histéricas. No tenéis amor propio, que estáis faltando a la verdad por no reconocer que la invasión rusa es desastrosa?




No disimules, historiador objetivo. SIEMPRE conduces en el mismo sentido propagandista.

Y sobre todo...TE ALEGRAS de cualquier noticia negativa para Rusia.

No disimules, ser ecuánime.

Y recuerda al afán mezquino de acogerse a un avatar respetable y meritorio para avalar tus diarreas.


----------



## Teuro (1 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Cortar el gas es una bomba muy gorda para Europa, podría incluso provocar una huida hacia adelante. Putin prefiere aprovechar la debilidad del enemigo, quizás el siguiente paso sea subir los precios o bajar la cantidad de gas que vende, la ruptura total (por la cara) es cuánto menos peligrosa y parece un último recurso. O esocreo desde el sofá...



Es que no tiene sentido por parte de Rusia el corte de suministro total. ¿Conocen ustedes algún caso en el que un camello se niega a vender la droga a un yonqui?. En todo caso subirá el precio, adulterará la droga y si el yonqui dice que quiere dejarlo, entonces es el momento justo de bajar el precio. Debéis pensar con lógica.


----------



## mcmardigan (1 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Por lo que yo he entendido, que no tiene porque ser cierto o exactamente así.
> 
> El 1 de abril ya es obligado el pago en rublos. El método básicamente es... tu págame en euros pero a mi banco, que yo los convierto en oro/rublos, te doy esos rublos a ti y ya me pagas en rublos para que yo disponga de esos rublos para lo que quiera. Es decir, europa paga en euros y rusia recibe oro/rublo.
> 
> Por otra parte, el gas que esta fluyendo ahora es de los pagos anteriores. El que no acepte el nuevo tipo de pago, se queda sin gas en acabar el último pago recibido, y el gas que aún se esta transportando es de pagos anteriores.



¿Los rusos cobran por adelantado el gas? ¿Es lo habitual? ¿y con 15 dias de adelanto?

Me parece muy raro calcular y pagar el gasto a futuro, a no ser que los compradores tengan un colchon de seguridad que van reponiendo conforme a previsiones.

Muy interesante este tema, asi como el significado real de la expresion "pago en rublos".


----------



## Kluster (1 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> pinta a victoria aplastante ucra y colapso del ejercito ruso.



No se lo que tú entiendes como "victoria aplastante".


----------



## .Kaikus (1 Abr 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> No me sea soplappollas joder. Chernobil tiene la fauna salvaje más poblada de Europa. Todo esa zona es un vergel para la naturaleza. Dijeron que en 15.000 años no podían crecer nada y hoy en día es la selva. Ahora los rusos se contaminan.
> ¿Ya se han cansado del bombardeo al reactor de hace dos semanas?



El area de Chernobyl, se ha convertido de facto, en un parque natural, todo tipo de animales, caballos salvajes de Przewalski, volvieron los osos y los lobos, creo que hablaron de un porron de kilometros cuadrados, como la isla de Mallorca mas o menos...


----------



## crocodile (1 Abr 2022)

Otro ukro propugnando el exterminio de Donbas.

Deben de arrasar a esa gentuza sin contemplaciones


----------



## Fígaro (1 Abr 2022)

stuka dijo:


> *Simo Hayha
> Himbersor*
> 
> Desde 26 Feb 2022
> ...





Es un muy viejo y muy amigo que se ha hecho un restyling.


Lleva años cagándose en vuestras putas madres y riéndose de vuestra ignorancia, y sigue haciéndolo, solo que ahora hace honor a otro héroe diferente y acorde a estos tiempos mataorcos.


Así que de nuevo nada.


Jódete, bastardo malnacido.


----------



## Teuro (1 Abr 2022)

giovachapin dijo:


> Creo que la guerra va a pasar a un segundo plano, ahora viene otro tipo de guerra una mas mundial, de finanzas, de divisas se esta comenzando a ver los rusos y chinos trataran de debilitar el dominio de USA que aun es fuerte en las finanzas, a ver como va al final.



¿Hemos dejado alguna vez de estar en "guerra económica"?. Es de ingenuos pensar que no estamos en "guerra económica". Gana quien tiene superhábit comercial y pierde quien tiene déficit comercial. El tratado de rendición suele venir en un folio de esos donde pone no-se-ké del FMI (Fondo de la Miseria Internacional) con "Memorandums de entendimiento" y demás tratados diabólicos.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (1 Abr 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Imágenes del canal de televisión chino CGTN, donde muestran los helicópteros de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania derribados cerca de Mariupol, y entre otros comentan que iban un subcomandante del batallón Azov y dos oficiales de la DGSE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Macron es como aquel personaje de El Padrino I, Clemenzza creo, que aconsejaba a Michael Corleone parar la guerra y negociar con las otras familias y éste como no lo veía claro se fué a preguntarle su opinión a Vito Corleone/Marlon Brando que le contestó: "aquel de los tuyos que te aconseje negociar, ese es el traidor".....

Ese ha representado un papel de falso pacificador cuando está implicado hasta las trancas en la operación contra Rusia y está intentando hacer de De Gaulle pero no le llega ni a la suela de los zapatos... dicen que fué por la covic pero yo creo que Putin a ese lo vió venir y no le quiso regalar ni una foto y por eso lo colocó en la mesa aquella lo mas lejos posible....


----------



## stuka (2 Abr 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Es un muy viejo y muy amigo que se ha hecho un restyling.
> 
> 
> Lleva años cagándose en vuestras putas madres y riéndose de vuestra ignorancia, y sigue haciéndolo, solo que ahora hace honor a otro héroe diferente y acorde a estos tiempos mataorcos.
> ...




Ya...¿Por qué te pones a Paquito, basura infecta?


----------



## Roedr (2 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Macron es como aquel personaje de El Padrino I, Clemenzza creo, que aconsejaba a Michael Corleone parar la guerra y negociar con las otras familias y éste como no lo veía claro se fué a preguntarle su opinión a Vito Corleone/Marlon Brando que le contestó: "aquel de los tuyos que te aconseje negociar, ese es el traidor".....
> 
> Ese ha representado un papel de falso pacificador cuando está implicado hasta las trancas en la operación contra Rusia y está intentando hacer de De Gaulle pero no le llega ni a la suela de los zapatos... dicen que fué por la covic pero yo creo que Putin a ese lo vió venir y no le quiso regalar ni una foto y por eso lo colocó en la mesa aquella lo mas lejos posible....



Exactamente. Muy bien explicado.


----------



## Archimanguina (2 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Perdón, pero no puedo dejar de pensar en este párrafo. ¿Qué clase de MIERDA crearon a la caída de la URSS?, es una puta mierda artificial que no hay por donde cogerla. Es decir trozos de Rumania, de Hungria, de Polonia y de Rusia, un verdadero país FRANKENSTEIN. En definitiva una bomba de tiempo para conflictos, guerras y terrorismo, el deporte de los CERDOS que todos sabemos.



todos los paises del este son asi, es muy raro encontrar uno etnicamente puro, todos tiene minorias de otras etnias de foram mas omenos dispersa. Esto para un español es dificil de entender, pero es asi. Para los del este lo raro es lo nuestro ya que no estamos mezclados,


----------



## filets (2 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Creo que te confundes de bando, bueno yo diría, no se a lo mejor tu también eres coronel como el figaro ese:
> 
> Los ucranianos están pidiendo equipo militar a todo el mundo.
> Los ucranianos se han quedado sin fabricas de munición.
> ...



Insisto "No hay peor ciego que el no quiere ver "
Todo occidente esta mandando equipamiento militar a Ukrania
Todo occidente esta mandando municion a Ukrania
Todo occidente esta mandando dinero a Ukrania
Todo occidente esta animando a alistarse en Ukrania

Si fuera UKR vs Rusia, Rusia ganaba de calle
Pero esta siendo UKR (+ occidente) contra Rusia ... y Rusia esta perdiendo


----------



## crocodile (2 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Son rusos. El peligro lo traen de serie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Asesinado por USA/OTAN.


----------



## Azrael_II (2 Abr 2022)

Llegará un momento que esto se utilice 





Desconocía este cacharro y el 
*9M730 Burevéstnik *


----------



## Fígaro (2 Abr 2022)

stuka dijo:


> Ya...¿Por qué te pones a Paquito, basura infecta?





Don Francisco Franco Bahamonde, Martillo de Herejes y SODOMIZADOR de cerdos bolcheviques y rusos.

Y tú qué pollas eres, "stuka"?

Un puto nazi con querencias por Rusia?

Si te pilla Franco te pone fino, hijo de la gran puta, te manda a la División Azul de mascota.


----------



## PalPueblo (2 Abr 2022)

La retirada de Rusia del Este de Kiev va ser una putada para los ucranianos. Dudo que tengan capacidad de aprovechar este espacio. Un poco como en el fútbol cuándo pones el autobús y luego no sabes pasar del centro del campo.


----------



## Teuro (2 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Es más fácil de lo que crees.
> 
> Hemos vuelto a las guerras del antiguo régimen.
> 
> ...



La típica guerra entre España y Reino Unido, en un momento el Rey de España se queda con las arcas vacías y le píde un préstamo "a la mujer del hermano de su esposa", es decir, a la Reina de Inglaterra, para poder seguir guerreando con Reino Unido.


----------



## piru (2 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> De lo de los paracaidistas aún me acuerdo por lo que me impresionó. Lanzaron a una unida de élite a un lugar que no controlaban y que era una muerte segura.




Y lanzaron a la mitad sin paracaídas, a pelito, un comisario político les disparaba si no saltaban.
La mitad de los paracaídas no se abrieron, hay un video con la cara de pánico del sargento Ivanov al quedarse con la anilla suelta en la mano. 
La mitad cayeron al río Dnieper y como no sabían nadar se ahogaron todos.
los 4 que quedaron vivos cayeron en una granja y al aldeano le dieron tanta pena que se los llevó en el remolque del tractor de vuelta a Rusia.

Chupito?


----------



## Seronoser (2 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> La guerra de Vietnam duró 20 años. Hay gente que quiere resultados en un mes....



Esa gente con prisas no son rusos, son occidentales deseando pasar a otro tema.
Pero Rusia no tiene prisa. Se está jugando su tranquilidad para los proximos 30 años.
Le da igual tardar 2 meses que 10. 
Lo hemos dicho aquí desde hace más de un mes.


----------



## Fígaro (2 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Insisto "No hay peor ciego que el no quiere ver "
> Todo occidente esta mandando equipamiento militar a Ukrania
> Todo occidente esta mandando municion a Ukrania
> Todo occidente esta mandando dinero a Ukrania
> ...





No hombre, a los niños no se les cuenta la verdad así tan de golpe.

Luego lloran, no se toman la cena, etc..


No sea tan sincero.


----------



## Kluster (2 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Otro ukro propugnando el exterminio de Donbas.
> 
> Deben de arrasar a esa gentuza sin contemplaciones



Que no te enteras, que el malo es Putin. Que lo dice la tele.


----------



## Simo Hayha (2 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es que lo mejor para Europa es que gane Rusia. Si gana Ucrania nos vamos todos a la mierda.



Lo mejor para todos sería que la constitución recogiese que las campurrianas son un derecho fundamental y el estado las distribuyese de forma gratuita. Eso sí.


----------



## Fígaro (2 Abr 2022)

PalPueblo dijo:


> La retirada de Rusia del Este de Kiev va ser una putada para los ucranianos. Dudo que tengan capacidad de aprovechar este espacio. Un poco como en el fútbol cuándo pones el autobús y luego no sabes pasar del centro del campo.




Jajajaja otro gilipollas.

Calopez, dile al de la puerta que no deje pasar más, esto es un puto zoo ya.


----------



## stuka (2 Abr 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Don Francisco Franco Bahamonde, Martillo de Herejes y SODOMIZADOR de cerdos bolcheviques y rusos.
> 
> Y tú qué pollas eres, "stuka"?
> 
> ...




No te das cuenta de la diarrea mental que te gastas.

Me acusas de "nazi"...y al mismo tiempo alabas a Paquito por mandar tropas en apoyo de los nazis.

Estás de residencia mental, como le llaman ahora.


----------



## mcmardigan (2 Abr 2022)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Sí, yo lo leí en RT, creo que salió ayer. Lo vuelvo a pegar por si le interesa a alguien:
> 
> _Según se desprende de los documentos, el banco ruso Gazprombank abrirá a pedido de los compradores extranjeros *cuentas bancarias especiales de tipo "C" en moneda extranjera* *y cuentas bancarias especiales del mismo tipo en rublos*._​_
> Esta clase de cuentas convertibles corresponden a un tipo especial de cuentas que los bancos pueden abrir para los no residentes, tanto personas físicas como jurídicas. Al mismo tiempo, los clientes podrán solicitar dichas cuentas *sin tener que presentarse personalmente* en la institución.
> ...



Perdon por mi ignorancia,

¿la factura del gas sera en x rublos por metro cubico o x euros por metro cubico?

Porque si pagan el precio establecido en dolares o euros segun el contrato origina l, al comprador no le supone mas que un tramite y una comision por cambionde moneda

Pero si es en rublos por metro cubico, de pendiendo del valor de cambio del rublo puede hacer mucho daño al comprador.

¿No?


----------



## Seronoser (2 Abr 2022)

Lo cierto es que los rusos están probando todo su arsenal (menos el nuclear de momento)...y esto les da un conocimiento o know how, que dirían los pedantes, del copón de la baraja. Menudo campo de pruebas que está siendo Ucrania para la infantería, la armada, la aviación, la balística...brutal entrenamiento.

Por otro lado, siguen muriendo 500 militares ucranianos al día, cifra nada desdeñable de bajas.


----------



## kenny220 (2 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Llegará un momento que esto se utilice
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1009285
> 
> ...



A los chinos les encantará perder un 50% de su clientela.


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Donbass en los próximos años será una pesada carga para Rusia en términos de su reconstrucción. Después de Ucrania, los batallones nacionales, será tierra arrasada, exactamente como lo planearon los autores de esta guerra.



Ucrania quedara bastante despoblada, por la emigracion a la UE y a la FR, las labores de reconstruccion seran lentas y las materias primas, carbon, minerales raros, agricultura, daran trabajo y los fondos necesarios.

PD- Los ancianos tendran pensiones rusas que son el doble que las ucranianas, no veo un panorama tan apocaliptico.


----------



## Seronoser (2 Abr 2022)

mcmardigan dijo:


> ¿Los rusos cobran por adelantado el gas? ¿Es lo habitual? ¿y con 15 dias de adelanto?
> 
> Me parece muy raro calcular y pagar el gasto a futuro, a no ser que los compradores tengan un colchon de seguridad que van reponiendo conforme a previsiones.
> 
> Muy interesante este tema, asi como el significado real de la expresion "pago en rublos".



Yo a nivel particular, te cuento que pago por adelantado el gas aquí en Moscú.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (2 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Llegará un momento que esto se utilice
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1009285
> 
> ...



Ese cacharro no sirve para ganar guerras.


----------



## NS 4 (2 Abr 2022)

Existio a mayor gloria del caido...no del Cordero de Dios.


----------



## delhierro (2 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Entrada por el norte, entrada por el este y entrada por el sur. No entraron por el oeste porque no tenían frontera. No se, a mi me parece una invasión total y a gran escala.



¿ con 100.000 tios repartidos por un pais 15% mayor que España ? Pues calcula la desnsidad de fuerzas. Eso no es posible. Los otros 35.000 son de los republicanos, que estaban luchando por recuperar lo suyo.

Para que calcules en la primera guerra del golfo , los yanquis montaron un ejerciot de 900.000 para recuparar Kuwait que debe ser como Lugansk.

No HAY un RECAMBIO. ¿ a quien iban a poner en el gobierno ? NO habia administración preparada, ni fuerzas policiales. Ni un plan politico.

La OTAN cuenta que querian ocupar toda ucrania, pero eso no cuadra con la organización de la operación. Rusia esta combatiendo con 100.000 tios de un ejercito de no se 700.000.- 600.000. No esta utilizando más que tropa profesional. No dan los numeros.



> Por cierto. "Putin tendrá además que cambiar su sistema económico", pues no se, podrían probar con el comunisto a ver que tal le va, seguro que a nadie se le ha ocurrido antes.



Exactamente. El comunismo es perfecto para la guerra, y los rusos tienen experiencia. De hecho los occidentales hacen un remedo ( se quedan con la propiedad ) haciendo que el estado intervenga TODO cuando entran en guerras serias. Y les fue muy bien, tan bien que partiendo de una posición muy inferior acojonaron a todo occidente durante decadas. Derrotando antes a los abuelos de los nazis banderistas.

Como no puede enfrentarse a occidente es con un capitalismo vasallo del capitalismo anglo, eso tenlo claro.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Theilard de Chardin (2 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> A los chinos les encantará perder un 50% de su clientela.



Qué chinos? 
Qué clientela?


----------



## Simo Hayha (2 Abr 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Es un muy viejo y muy amigo que se ha hecho un restyling.
> 
> 
> Lleva años cagándose en vuestras putas madres y riéndose de vuestra ignorancia, y sigue haciéndolo, solo que ahora hace honor a otro héroe diferente y acorde a estos tiempos mataorcos.
> ...



Gracias amigo Fígaro. Estos novatos no saben la de veces que hemos tenido que poner los puntos sobre las ies a esta piara de ignorantes holgazanes. Mira que les advertimos ya hace años que el movimiento neofascista ruso iba a acabar mal y que no se dejasen engañar por la propaganda. Pero ellos nada, ellos a sus tontás.


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (2 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Macron es como aquel personaje de El Padrino I, Clemenzza creo, que aconsejaba a Michael Corleone parar la guerra y negociar con las otras familias y éste como no lo veía claro se fué a preguntarle su opinión a Vito Corleone/Marlon Brando que le contestó: "aquel de los tuyos que te aconseje negociar, ese es el traidor".....
> 
> Ese ha representado un papel de falso pacificador cuando está implicado hasta las trancas en la operación contra Rusia y está intentando hacer de De Gaulle pero no le llega ni a la suela de los zapatos... dicen que fué por la covic pero yo creo que Putin a ese lo vió venir y no le quiso regalar ni una foto y por eso lo colocó en la mesa aquella lo mas lejos posible....



Era Tesio, no Clemenza.


----------



## kenny220 (2 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Qué chinos?
> Qué clientela?



Esto pone el forero.


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Insisto "No hay peor ciego que el no quiere ver "
> Todo occidente esta mandando equipamiento militar a Ukrania
> Todo occidente esta mandando municion a Ukrania
> Todo occidente esta mandando dinero a Ukrania
> ...



Hala vete a coger el primer vuelo para Polonia, Torrente


----------



## Fígaro (2 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Gracias amigo Fígaro. Estos novatos no saben la de veces que hemos tenido que poner los puntos sobre las ies a esta piara de ignorantes holgazanes. Mira que les advertimos ya hace años que el movimiento neofascista ruso iba a acabar mal y que no se dejasen engañar por la propaganda. Pero ellos nada, ellos a sus tontás.






Jajaja de nada hombre, llevamos juntos muchos años en esto de zurrarle a la holgazanada, y espero que sigamos muchos más, nobleza obliga.


----------



## Azrael_II (2 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Ese cacharro no sirve para ganar guerras.



Exacto, pero si para no perderlos totalmente


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## filets (2 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> No se de qué película está la frase "los rusos no van ni a cargar sin tener un plan"
> 
> El hecho de que penséis que los rusos están haciendo esto simplemente porque están como pollos sin cabeza es desconocer la historia militar rusa.



La *negación* es un mecanismo de defensa que consiste en enfrentarse a los conflictos negando su existencia o su relación o relevancia con el sujeto. Se rechazan aquellos aspectos de la realidad que se consideran desagradables


----------



## Seronoser (2 Abr 2022)

La diplomacia europea es de coña.
La tal Ursula, la Charo humillada por Erdogan como mujer, enviada al sofá 
El tal Michel, el político Paco Europeo por excelencia, que no dijo ni mu, sino al revés, encantado de que Erdogan hablara con el y no con su jefa.
El maricón de Borrell, antiguo novio de Peces Barba, del que se rieron en Moscú no hace mucho, y al que humillaron publicamente!!

Y ahí siguen los 3.
Por cierto, que nadie les ha votado eh, europeos?


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (2 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Esto pone el forero.



Es que si se lanza eso ya no quedan ni clientes ni chinos. Los foreros se motivsm mucho con estos misiles de formas fálicas. Pero sus obsesiones les impiden ver que usarlos implicarían la destrucción de la humanidad. Ya que tendrían su inmediata respuesta. Y ya no pararía. 
Eso no es un vector militar, es un vector diplomático.


----------



## Simo Hayha (2 Abr 2022)

Pero es que no hay un hilo sobre china para que te vayas a tomar por el culo allí con tus videos. 

Aquí estamos tratando de la orcocatástrofe, no de china, ni de ovnis, ni del nuevo orden mundial, ni del viejo


----------



## Fígaro (2 Abr 2022)

stuka dijo:


> No te das cuenta de la diarrea mental que te gastas.
> 
> Me acusas de "nazi"...y al mismo tiempo alabas a Paquito por mandar tropas en apoyo de los nazis.
> 
> Estás de residencia mental, como le llaman ahora.




Franco no era nazi, gracias a Dios.

Déjate de gilipolleces.


Cuéntanos cómo es ser un nacionalsocialista follarusos, es duro de imaginar.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (2 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Exacto, pero si para no perderlos totalmente



Si claro, si desaparece todo el mundo ya no hay guerra.


----------



## manodura79 (2 Abr 2022)

PalPueblo dijo:


> La retirada de Rusia del Este de Kiev va ser una putada para los ucranianos. Dudo que tengan capacidad de aprovechar este espacio. Un poco como en el fútbol cuándo pones el autobús y luego no sabes pasar del centro del campo.



Ayer preguntaba esto mismo y un forero me dijo que ya estaban en movimiento los 15 000 hombres que se han quedado libres en Kiev. Igual los Ucranianos están usando el teletransporte.


----------



## Castellano (2 Abr 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> todos los paises del este son asi, es muy raro encontrar uno etnicamente puro, todos tiene minorias de otras etnias de foram mas omenos dispersa. Esto para un español es dificil de entender, pero es asi. Para los del este lo raro es lo nuestro ya que no estamos mezclados,



A ver. El problema del este es que están asilvestrados por el nacionalismo más paleto y medievalista.

Porque no hay más diferencia entre diferentes pueblos eslavos como el bielorruso, el ucro o el ruso, que entre un andaluz, un vasco, un catalán, o un aragonés.

Ya no digamos entre ex yugoslavos balcánicos, que hablan todos exactamente el mismo idioma

Por ejemplo un ruso y un ucraniano, se difieren casi lo mismo que un castellano y un leonés. Y tenemos nuestros piques, y sobre todo lloros por parte de los cazurros, pero no pasa de ahí.


La civilización comienza en Chequia y Eslovaquia, que son ya centroeuropeos, y se han separado civilizadamente, y tienen buenas relaciones. Y como los anteriores son casi iguales entre ambos, pero ahi además se saben comportar.


----------



## Fígaro (2 Abr 2022)

JOJOJO "periodista" panchito pagado por Irán le dice a Pakistán lo que tiene que hacer, JAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJ, no le falta detalle a la "noticia".


----------



## Pato Sentado (2 Abr 2022)

Este video me ha parecido muy interesante. Es una página británica de medios acorazados, en este video plantea un análisis crítico de la guerra UE vemos por Twitter:


----------



## Seronoser (2 Abr 2022)

Ojo que Estados Unidos no va a poder liberar una puta mierda de su petróleo   
Por eso el precio del petróleo ni se ha movido en los mercados, 104 dolares.

Es todo un gran show amigos!! Pasen y vean!!!

EEUU mide la varilla del crudo antes de liberar las reservas


----------



## kelden (2 Abr 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> *Franco no era nazi, gracias a Dios.*
> 
> Déjate de gilipolleces.
> 
> ...



En eso tienes razón. Era la copia pueblerina y cutre.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (2 Abr 2022)

La retirada rusa de Kiev no creo que permita liberar tantas fuerzas ucranianas como están diciendo por ahí, si los rusos se mantienen en la zona los ukros no pueden arriesgarse y dejar pocas defensas frente a su capital y en caso de hacer alguna operación ofensiva necesitarán aún mas tropas.

Los rusos , sobre todo al este de Kiev, tenían líneas de comunicaciones muy largas en un terreno con bastantes bosques que en primavera facilitan la ocultación y favorecen al atacante, o sea es normal que salgan cagando leches de lo que puede ser un berenjenal para ellos en pocos días...pero ahora los que tendrán que ocupar ese terreno y tender líneas de comunicación es el ejército ucraniano y tendrán que destinar para ésto mas soldados de los que estaban utilizando en defensiva porque para ellos es imperativo recuperar todo el territorio perdido, no tienen otra.


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Abr 2022)

Cierto, se me fue la pinza, me fie de la memoria.


----------



## crocodile (2 Abr 2022)

*misiles Kalbr sobre Dnepropetrovsk

❌⚠ — Russian Military channels claim that Kalibr Cruise Missiles are landing in Dnepropetrovsk, Central Ukraine*


----------



## El-Mano (2 Abr 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Quieres decir que así esquiva las sanciones? Para que no le congelen euros?



De la manera que había el dinero iba a uno de los bancos que están congelados, es decir, no veían el dinero y enviaban gas gratis... Ahora lo que quieren es que llegue el dinero a rusia de forma libre, luego harán la conversión a rublos y enviaran el gas.

En resumen, ahora cobrarían sin sanciones por medio, y además apuntalan el rublo.


----------



## crocodile (2 Abr 2022)

Ojo.

USA/OTAN planean asesinar al primer ministro de Paquistan por no obedecer sus órdenes para que sancionen a Rusia.

Key takeaways from Prime Minister of Pakistan Imran Khan address to nation

| "We received an official document which we must say is against our people. They state that Pakistan can face severe consequences if i stay in Power”

“The document also mentions that my visit to Russia was taken furiously"

“I was and will always be for a strong independent foreign policy where my people comes first”

“There will be no drone strikes or foreign bases in our country” 

"I promise not to bow down, not to resign and fight till the end against the No confidence motion"

"There is no truth to these allegations. We are closely following developments in Pakistan."

"We respect and support Pakistan’s constitutional process and the rule of law,"

- US State Department responds to Prime Minister Imran Khan's statements. ⚡

JUST IN: Pakistan security agencies have intercepted a plan to assassinate Prime Minister Imran Khan.

Public engagements of PM Imran Khan have been re-evaluated & his security has been beefed up.

Federal Minister Fawad Hussain says PM will continue his public rallies, as per schedule, but his security has been increased. ☑


----------



## crocodile (2 Abr 2022)

Jo jo jo, bye bye dólar.

Goodbye dollar? Brazil's central bank quadruples Chinese yuan reserves

Brazil's Central Bank (CB) more than quadrupled its international reserves in Chinese yuan last year, officials said Thursday (31).

While the Central Bank increased its domestic Chinese currency reserves, there was a reduction in dollar and euro holdings.


----------



## NS 4 (2 Abr 2022)

Creo q esta claro...que Cristo no vino a fundar ninguna iglesia...ya que su mensaje no requiere de muros, ni de arcos...ni de ricas estatuas...ni valiosos retablos...

"Parte un madero y ahi estoy yo...levanta una piedra me encontraras ahi"

y si no fue Cristo el que fundo la iglesia...


----------



## JAGGER (2 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> A los chinos les encantará perder un 50% de su clientela.



Para qué quieren ese 50% teniendo a Botswana, Burkina Faso y Biafra como reemplazo.


----------



## filets (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Ahmat Sila (2 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Hay imágenes de los primos días de la invasión de paracas rusos cayendo sobre Kiev.



Eso fue fake, y quedó demostrado.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (2 Abr 2022)

Yo lo que espero es que si Rusia fracasa en la nueva posible gran ofensiva en el este, dé la guerra ya por "perdida" y lleguen a un acuerdo de mínimos.

Porque como no pase eso, podemos estar jodidos de verdad.

Recordad que yo apostaba por una posible guerra cuando todo el mundo lo veía improbable y acerté.

También os adelanto, que como Rusia se vea acorralada usará armas nucleares. No sé a que escala o nivel, pero lo hará.

Me refiero al caso por ejemplo de que se encuentre en una situación apurada. Por ejemplo una gran bolsa de tropas rusas a punto de ser copada, una ofensiva ucraniana sobre territorio ruso que no pueda frenar, etc... etc....

Como algo de eso ocurra, usará el arma nuclear y a partir de ahí, ya os podéis imaginar.

Por eso a estas alturas por mi que se partan el país en dos trozos y que terminen ya con esta movida, porque cuanto más tiempo pase peor se pondrá todo.


----------



## Silvia Charo (2 Abr 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> A ver. El problema del este es que están asilvestrados por el nacionalismo más paleto y medievalista.
> 
> Porque no hay más diferencia entre diferentes pueblos eslavos como el bielorruso, el ucro o el ruso, que entre un andaluz, un vasco, un catalán, o un aragonés.
> 
> ...



Concuerdo con bastante de lo que has dicho pero no podemos comparar Ucrania y Rusia con Castilla y León, es más complejo. La Ucrania más occidental era polaca y culturalmente está más cercana a Polonia que a Rusia. Incluso en Bielorrusia había zonas polacas. Stalin decidió en el 44 imponer la partición de Polonia en base a la línea Curzon. Como comprenderás, estás zonas polacas que ahora pertenecen a Ucrania y Bielorrusia no son muy afines a Rusia.


----------



## stuka (2 Abr 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Franco no era nazi, gracias a Dios.
> 
> Déjate de gilipolleces.
> 
> ...





Te lo cuento muy fácil:


-Los que tú defiendes…son este conglomerado juden-otanista que querían matarnos con veneno hasta hace dos minutos. Y a nuestros hijos. Y lo volverán a intentar

-Son los que aprobaron por UNANIMIDAD la VIOGEN con sus denuncias falsas, muerte y ruina para el varón, para así aplastar el último reducto de resistencia: LA FAMILIA.

-Son los que cagan dinero por el culo para conseguir sus objetivos: feminismo radical y absurdo, inmigración-invasión-sustitución descontrolada.


Tú de “español” tienes el DNI (como otros millones de moro-negros, por cierto).


Pero de inteligencia y sentido común…tienes poco.



¡Ah!...Yo soy uno de los primeros que se habrían cepillado los soviéticos, nazis y franquistas…y también Pol Pot.



…PORQUE ME RIJO POR LA INTELIGENCIA Y EL SENTIDO COMÚN.



Y porque me repugnan las masas acomodaticias que siguen consignas.


----------



## filets (2 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Yo lo que espero es que si Rusia fracasa en la nueva posible gran ofensiva en el este, dé la guerra ya por "perdida" y lleguen a un acuerdo de mínimos.



Rusia ya esta en esa situacion. Ha ofrecido la paz a cambio de quedarse como estaba antes de la guerra: Dombas, Crimea y Ludogonets
Ukrania es la que pide recuperar todo el territorio, incluida Crimea
Rusia dice : no hombre no, Crimea no.
UKR contesta: pues la guerra sigue. A ver quien revienta antes


----------



## Marchamaliano (2 Abr 2022)

Cuantos a
No decían que en Bulgaria ya han quitado el primer ministro los otanicos?


----------



## Covaleda (2 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> La retirada rusa de Kiev no creo que permita liberar tantas fuerzas ucranianas como están diciendo por ahí, si los rusos se mantienen en la zona los ukros no pueden arriesgarse y dejar pocas defensas frente a su capital y en caso de hacer alguna operación ofensiva necesitarán aún mas tropas.
> 
> Los rusos , sobre todo al este de Kiev, tenían líneas de comunicaciones muy largas en un terreno con bastantes bosques que en primavera facilitan la ocultación y favorecen al atacante, o sea es normal que salgan cagando leches de lo que puede ser un berenjenal para ellos en pocos días...pero ahora los que tendrán que ocupar ese terreno y tender líneas de comunicación es el ejército ucraniano y tendrán que destinar para ésto mas soldados de los que estaban utilizando en defensiva porque para ellos es imperativo recuperar todo el territorio perdido, no tienen otra.



¿En qué universo un terreno con bastantes bosques favorece al atacante? 




__





Batalla del Bosque de Hürtgen | Eurasia1945







www.eurasia1945.com












Teutoburgo, el bosque de la muerte para las legiones romanas


El año 9 d.C. Roma sufrió una de las peores derrotas de su historia: tres legiones fueron aniquiladas en el bosque de Teutoburgo, en Germania, a manos de una coalición de tribus dirigidas por Arminio, un oficial romano de origen bárbaro que traicionó al imperio.




historia.nationalgeographic.com.es


----------



## Proletario Blanco (2 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Un Iskander al sacar la foto y no Avov.



Fácil de decir......


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (2 Abr 2022)

En una guerra larga no se sabe.

Hasta ahora estamos especulando sobre un conflicto que parece tiene unos condicionantes fijos que no iba a dar tiempo a que evolucionasen lo suficiente. Rusia con un ejército menor en número pero muchos más blindados, más ofensivo, con mucha más artillería, apoyo aereo etc... etc... Ucrania con un ejército estático, defensivo, basicamente de infantería y milicias que guarnecen el territorio. Era un juego donde las cartas ya estaban más o menos repartidas.

Pero si la cosa se alarga eso puede cambiar. Los occidentales pueden comenzar a mandarle material ofensivo a Ucrania si el frente se estabiliza. Blindados mejores que los rusos, AAs más modernos, artillería igualmente sofisticada y demás. En esas condiciones los ucranianos podrían montar una ofensiva como Dios manda y no sabemos el resultado.

El problema de una guerra prolongada es que aunque no lo parezca se puede volver impredecible porque las condiciones y las reglas cambian. Se abre una nueva baraja y se van repartiendo cartas. E incluso aunque las reglas fuesen las mismas, esta vez te puede tocar una mano mejor.

En resumen que yo me estoy preocupando. Porque esperaba algo corto y más o menos definitivo. Ya fuese por una victoria rusa, o por lo contrario. Que se diesen cuenta que sus planes originales son inviables e intentasen llegar a un acuerdo. Pero me da la impresión en que no va a ser así y se están preparando para una guerra en toda regla. Mal asunto. Muy malo.

Porque hasta ahora en realidad pese a toda la propaganda hemos tenido sobre todo escaramuzas, sobre avances muy rápidos y enfrentamientos con milicias pero nada parecido a un frente con masivos ataques de artillería y miles de muertos en pocos días.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (2 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Rusia ya esta en esa situacion. Ha ofrecido la paz a cambio de quedarse como estaba antes de la guerra: Dombas, Crimea y Ludogonets
> Ukrania es la que pide recuperar todo el territorio, incluida Crimea
> Rusia dice : no hombre no, Crimea no.
> UKR contesta: pues la guerra sigue. A ver quien revienta antes



No. Eso no es más que propaganda. Rusia no puede ofrecer el statu quo ante-bellum porque eso es una derrota en toda regla y el final precipitado de Putin.


----------



## Rafl Eg (2 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> como Rusia se vea acorralada



Rusia ya está a acorralada, se vé y se siente así no solo ahora, pues su intervención en Ucrania es solo la consecuencia de la deriva que USA/OTAN llevaba en los últimos tiempos utilizando a Ucrania como ariete anti-ruso (empezando por Donbass y Crimea como estaba previsto para forzarla)

Así que la manera de desescalar es que Ucrania no le suponga una amenaza, cosa que dejándola tal cual en el escenario que planteas seguiría siéndolo, ya que la OTAN le inyectaría de nuevo dinero y recursos para volver a militarizarla y nuclearizarla.


----------



## filets (2 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> No. Eso no es más que propaganda. Rusia no puede ofrecer el statu quo ante-bellum porque eso es una derrota en toda regla y el final precipitado de Putin.



Si Rusia consigue que UKR acepte Crimea, Dombas y Lugo como territorio ruso ha cumplido su objetivo. Desnazificado la zona y protegido a sus habitantes. 
Fin de la guerra, desfile de la victoria y medallas para todos. Loas al gran salvador de la madre patria Putin


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (2 Abr 2022)

putas, putas anglos otaneras 

sentís el resoplar del oso/rublo ruso en vuestro cogote mientras apretáis la lengua contra la almohada y apretáis la almorrana? 

es por que os vayáis acostumbrándoos y no s eos olvide la vaselina, ante se qué se acabe


----------



## ccartech (2 Abr 2022)

20:00 Se vio una columna de equipo bielorruso en la carretera R-23 en dirección a Slutsk. Había ~50 unidades, incl. Sistemas de misiles S-300. Estas son dos columnas unidas en una sola. Los vehículos fueron vistos en el distrito de Minsk cerca del cruce de las autopistas M1 y R-23. 1/2


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Abr 2022)

me fascina que la gente siga llevando palanganas de un ejercito asqueroso que nisiquiera entierra a sus muertos, un insulto al genero humano la horda,


----------



## Simo Hayha (2 Abr 2022)

Me quiere usted decir a mi cuantos soldados de los países que componen la alianza del atlantico norte han muerto en esta guerra? y cuantos rusos?

Pues eso. Y no valen "essss queeee"...


----------



## Simo Hayha (2 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


>



Ahí es cuando le comunican que los dos camiones-crematorio que había mandado al frente no dan abasto a vaporizar todos los cadáveres que les llegan.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (2 Abr 2022)

Ha mverto algún soldado ukro o todavía van a 0?


----------



## El-Mano (2 Abr 2022)

mcmardigan dijo:


> ¿Los rusos cobran por adelantado el gas? ¿Es lo habitual? ¿y con 15 dias de adelanto?
> 
> Me parece muy raro calcular y pagar el gasto a futuro, a no ser que los compradores tengan un colchon de seguridad que van reponiendo conforme a previsiones.
> 
> Muy interesante este tema, asi como el significado real de la expresion "pago en rublos".



No sé cómo irá el tema. A lo mejor el escenario es a la inversa, te doy gas y pagas al final de mes, si no me pagas te corto el gas, y a lo mejor rusia está esperando el impago para cerrar el grifo. El caso es que parece estar acabando estos pedidos, estuvieran pagados de antes o no.

Si digo de pagar antes, es por lo que interpretó de la noticia de RT, que parece que están pidiendo rublos ante de enviar el gas. Es no quita que antes pagasen después del consumo

PD: También, supongo que el gas es acumulable y puedes tener tus reservas, si consumes menos de previsto la acumulas y ya está.


----------



## Policía Pérez (2 Abr 2022)

Una cosa, cuando se habla de soltar un pepinazo nuclear solo como ultimo recurso, nadie se ha parado a pensar que un trallazo nuclear en el cielo de ucrania hace efecto de pulso electromagnetico y freiria todo aparato electrico y devolveria el pais a la edad media en cuestion de 6 minutos?

No lo veo tan descabellado si las cosas se complican. Pueden joder masivamente sin matar a nadie


----------



## Marchamaliano (2 Abr 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Una cosa, cuando se habla de soltar un pepinazo nuclear solo como ultimo recurso, nadie se ha parado a pensar que un trallazo nuclear en el cielo de ucrania hace efecto de pulso electromagnetico y freiria todo aparato electrico y devolveria el pais a la edad media en cuestion de 6 minutos?
> 
> No lo veo tan descabellado si las cosas se complican. Pueden joder masivamente sin matar a nadie



Depende de lo que tiren.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (2 Abr 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Rusia ya está a acorralada, se vé y se siente así no solo ahora, pues su intervención en Ucrania es solo la consecuencia de la deriva que USA/OTAN llevaba en los últimos tiempos utilizando a Ucrania como ariete anti-ruso (empezando por Donbass y Crimea como estaba previsto para forzarla)
> 
> Así que la manera de desescalar es que Ucrania no le suponga una amenaza, cosa que dejándola tal cual en el escenario que planteas seguiría siéndolo, ya que la OTAN le inyectaría de nuevo dinero y recursos para volver a militarizarla y nuclearizarla.



Rusia no está acorralada. Simplemente se encuentran en una situación que no esperaban. 

Era obvio que buscaban una invasión muy rápida y decisiva, obligar a los ucros a firmar una paz precoz y favorable a los rusos. Lo suficiente para que las sanciones (previsibles) a los rusos no tuviesen tiempo a hacer suficiente daño y terminar con todo el follón antes de que se volviese demasiado complicado para resolverlo por las buenas. Y eso era lo que parecía que iba a suceder. Pero luego se han encontrado que se confiaron y que la resistencia no siendo numantina es mucho mayor de lo que esperaban. 

Ahora son conscientes de que su plan original se ha ido a tomar por saco. Pero no están reculando sino preparándose para una guerra larga. Mandan al ministro de exteriores a buscar acuerdos comerciales y "aliados" económicos, intentan llegar a un acuerdo bajo la mesa con Alemania y se preparan para una guerra de frentes y posiciones. 

No están acorralados porque aún tienen opciones. Han perdido bastante material pero ni de lejos una cantidad decisiva. De hecho la mayoría de blindados destruidos que se aprecian son del año la tana y material de tercera. Que puedes encontrar en cualquier país de oriente medio. 

El problema que tienen es que no sé yo si estaban preparados para una guerra como la que se avecina. Y si no tienen sobre el terreno la ventaja suficiente o sufren algún revés esta vez sí, serio de verdad, entonces si que pueden perder cualquier otra opción y usarán armas atómicas.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (2 Abr 2022)

Aplicación de citas Badoo acceso restringido para residentes de Rusia y Bielorrusia


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (2 Abr 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Una cosa, cuando se habla de soltar un pepinazo nuclear solo como ultimo recurso, nadie se ha parado a pensar que un trallazo nuclear en el cielo de ucrania hace efecto de pulso electromagnetico y freiria todo aparato electrico y devolveria el pais a la edad media en cuestion de 6 minutos?
> 
> No lo veo tan descabellado si las cosas se complican. Pueden joder masivamente sin matar a nadie



1. Sospecho que Rusia tiene MUY pocos pepinos operativos. El 99% de la pasta destinada a ellos fijo está invertida en yates, chalets de lujo, putas y coca. Como la pasta del Ejército convencional; la consecuencia es que los conscriptos están siendo abrasados/achicharrados en latas de sardina achatarradas. 

2. Los pocos pepinos operativos habrá que ver si pueden lanzarse con precisión.

3. Probablemente un pepino tan cerca de territorio ruso tenga consecuencias sobre Rusia.


----------



## NPI (2 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Rusia ya esta en esa situacion. Ha ofrecido la paz a cambio de quedarse como estaba antes de la guerra: Dombas, Crimea y Ludogonets
> Ukrania es la que pide recuperar todo el territorio, incluida Crimea
> Rusia dice : no hombre no, Crimea no.
> UKR contesta: pues la guerra sigue. A ver quien revienta antes


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (2 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> ¿En qué universo un terreno con bastantes bosques favorece al atacante?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Al que ataca líneas de comunicación sí le favorecen los bosques ...el bosque de Teotoburgo no le vale como ejemplo porque los romanos iban en orden de marcha y sufrieron una emboscada además metiendose en una trampa guiados precisamente por el que los iba a atacar, me extraña que lo haya citado .

En Finlandia hay muchos bosques y eso fué un obstáculo para el ER en 1939, pero llegó un momento en que se tuvieron que establecer en defensiva y los finlandeses pasaron a ser los atacantes y a ellos sí les favoreció el bosque...


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (2 Abr 2022)

han llegado los rusos lla a polonia? cuando cae berlin?


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (2 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Si Rusia consigue que UKR acepte Crimea, Dombas y Lugo como territorio ruso ha cumplido su objetivo. Desnazificado la zona y protegido a sus habitantes.
> Fin de la guerra, desfile de la victoria y medallas para todos. Loas al gran salvador de la madre patria Putin



Eso es propaganda rusa.

Lo que realmente quería Putin es quedarse con la parte de Ucrania que siempre fue parte del imperio ruso. Porque el oeste en cambio ha sido austrohúngaro, polaco y de todo, pero ruso solo de refilón. En cambio el este es otro cantar.

Hasta el momento que pensó lo podía conseguir siguiendo el método bielorruso, pues bien. Pero cuando esa probabilidad se fue disipando por la creciente influencia de Occidente en Ucrania, la cosa ya tomó otro cariz.

En ese momento decidió cortar por lo sano y acabar con ese problema por las malas. Solo que se confió o hicieron que se confiase. Y ahora tienen un marrón considerable entre manos que no esperaban.


----------



## HUROGÁN (2 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> ¿En qué universo un terreno con bastantes bosques favorece al atacante?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En el del que toma ese bosque para sus propósitos, como hizo Arminio pára efectuar sus ataques desde allí.


----------



## Marchamaliano (2 Abr 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> 1. Sospecho que Rusia tiene MUY pocos pepinos operativos. El 99% de la pasta destinada a ellos fijo está invertida en yates, chalets de lujo, putas y coca. Como la pasta del Ejército convencional; la consecuencia es que los conscriptos están siendo abrasados/achicharrados en latas de sardina achatarradas.
> 
> 2. Los pocos pepinos operativos habrá que ver si pueden lanzarse con precisión.
> 
> 3. Probablemente un pepino tan cerca de territorio ruso tenga consecuencias sobre Rusia.



Pues nada coño nos la jugamos y si funcionan un par y mandan a tomar porculo 50 millones de personas pues que se le va a hacer. Sois GILIPOLLAS.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Abr 2022)

estoy viendo que existe un nuevo palanganato tactico, alejado del más abierto sectarismo porque necesita infiltrarse; los viejos idosdelaolla tipo el orinal palanganas ya no interesan. Esta nuevo palanganerismo tactico comparte unos elementos clave en su retorica; rusia no debe perder porque entonces seria peor porque se volvería to loco, dejemos que gane.

Que os den muchísimo, el imperio pederasta debe descolonizarse y dar paso a verdaderos estados nación; un par de docenas.



luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Yo lo que espero es que si Rusia fracasa en la nueva posible gran ofensiva en el este, dé la guerra ya por "perdida" y lleguen a un acuerdo de mínimos.
> 
> Porque como no pase eso, podemos estar jodidos de verdad.
> 
> ...


----------



## El-Mano (2 Abr 2022)

mcmardigan dijo:


> Perdon por mi ignorancia,
> 
> ¿la factura del gas sera en x rublos por metro cubico o x euros por metro cubico?
> 
> ...



Yo entiendo que ponen euros en rusia, y se los tienen que comprar alguien en rublos, y ya Europa paga con esos rublos conseguidos. Lo claro es que Europa pone euros y en rusia acaba en rublos, la forma de conversión ya la desconozco.

Otro efecto es que es una manera de evitar que le congelen los pagos, así le llega el dinero a rusia si o sí, además apuntala el valor del rublo.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (2 Abr 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Pues nada coño nos la jugamos y si funcionan un par y mandan a tomar porculo 50 millones de personas pues que se le va a hacer. Sois GILIPOLLAS.





Jugársela sería invadir Rusia. Nadie habla de eso. Solo de seguir achicharrando conscriptos en latas de sardina achatarradas.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (2 Abr 2022)

En realidad no hay tanta diferencia. No si no se traspasan ciertas líneas. Por ejemplo que más da que Alemania le mande Leopards II a los ucros directamente o a través de un tercer o cuarto país, cuando además los rusos tendrían libertad para intentar destruir dicho material en cuanto cruce la frontera. 

Por poner un ejemplo absurdo. Yo le quiero vender eurofighter a los ucros, pero para no molestar a Rusia, se los vendo a Andorra y Andorra a su vez se los alquila a Ucrania ¿Qué va a hacer Putin? ¿Vaporizar Andorra?

Otra cosa sería TROPAS o apoyo directo desde territorio OTAN. Ahí, sí que se lía. Pero mientras sea material a secas, si hasta ahora no se ha hecho es porque todo el mundo quizás esperaba una guerra corta y era absurdo, ya que se necesita tiempo para entrenar a la gente. En cambio si la guerra se estanca la cosa cambia.


----------



## Policía Pérez (2 Abr 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> 3. Probablemente un pepino tan cerca de territorio ruso tenga consecuencias sobre Rusia.



Lo primero que dices no tengo ni idea, pero este tercer punto no tiene que ver, a más altura lo tiren menos radio, es solo cosa de calcularlo

No creo yo que solo se me haya ocurrido esto a mi. Pero luego ves cosas como lo del rebote en la formula 1...


----------



## Covaleda (2 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> En realidad no hay tanta diferencia. No si no se traspasan ciertas líneas. Por ejemplo que más da que Alemania le mande Leopards II a los ucros directamente o a través de un tercer o cuarto país, cuando además los rusos tendrían libertad para intentar destruir dicho material en cuanto cruce la frontera.
> 
> Por poner un ejemplo absurdo. Yo le quiero vender eurofighter a los ucros, pero para no molestar a Rusia, se los vendo a Andorra y Andorra a su vez se los alquila a Ucrania ¿Qué va a hacer Putin? ¿Vaporizar Andorra?
> 
> Otra cosa sería TROPAS o apoyo directo desde territorio OTAN. Ahí, sí que se lía. Pero mientras sea material a secas, si hasta ahora no se ha hecho es porque todo el mundo quizás esperaba una guerra corta y era absurdo, ya que se necesita tiempo para entrenar a la gente. En cambio si la guerra se estanca la cosa cambia.



Sería el primer caso en la historia donde un país no puede comprar armas a quien sea en el marco de un conflicto porque su contrincante se "mosquea".


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (2 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> estoy viendo que existe un nuevo palanganato tactico, alejado del más abierto sectarismo porque necesita infiltrarse; los viejos idosdelaolla tipo el orinal palanganas ya no interesan. Esta nuevo palanganerismo tactico comparte unos elementos clave en su retorica; rusia no debe perder porque entonces seria peor porque se volvería to loco, dejemos que gane.
> 
> Que os den muchísimo, el imperio pederasta debe descolonizarse y dar paso a verdaderos estados nación; un par de docenas.



Mire es un forero al que aprecio, pero si sigue haciendo el payaso así, se larga para el ignore porque paso de perder el tiempo con gansadas.

A mi me LA PELA que gane o pierda Putin, solo me preocupa ESPAÑA. Y para España lo mejor es que todo se acabe YA. Pero YA.

Y a medida que esto se alarga pues todo pinta aún peor. Porque además aumentan los riesgos de todo tipo. Que mañana le dan un golpe a Putin y se acaba todo, pues COJONUDO. Pero como lo veo muy improbable, simplemente me lamento del cariz que está tomando todo.

Porque olvídese de una cosa. Ucrania no le va a dar la vuelta a la tortilla como usted espera, porque si Rusia está demostrando que no tiene capacidad para hacerlo, Ucrania aún menos. 

Y las chorradas sobre la horda, los mongoloides y otra pavadas adolescentes se las puede meter por donde prefiera. Que aquí estamos hablando los adultos.


----------



## Mejumbre (2 Abr 2022)

¡Viva Zelenski! Que pongan su nombre en otra rotonda, _pofavó  

 _


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (2 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Sería el primer caso en la historia donde un país no puede comprar armas a quien sea en el marco de un conflicto porque su contrincante se "mosquea".



De hecho yo creo que si hasta ahora no se ha hecho es porque primero, se pensaba que para estas fechas la cosa estaría ya más o menos decidida.

Segundo porque es absurdo mandar material sofisticado a un ejercito que no sabe usarlo. De ahí la famosa intentona de enviarle en su lugar MIG-31 capados del viejo pacto de Varsovia. 

Y tercero porque Occidente pese a toda la propaganda tiene el mismo miedo que yo expreso. Que la cosa escale, se complique y salga de madre.

Pero claro si la guerra se estanca y toma otro cariz ¿Qué hacemos?

Yo creo que comenzarán a mandarle material a los ucros de menos a más, a ver que pasa....

Primero blindados ligeros, material defensivo para guerra AA, quizás alguna artillería etc... etc... si la cosa cuela ya pasarán a mayores. Y ahí es cuando Rusia puede salir realmente jodida y tornarse peligrosa de verdad.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Abr 2022)

es lo que decia del nuevo palanganato, tras una apariencia ecuánime se esconde 100% palanganato. Escoria que va soltando una de cal y otra de arena, pero las de cal para rusia nunca será que es una civilizacion asquerosa que ni siquiera entierran a sus compañeros caidos, que se dedican a robar o que cometen crimenes de guerra. La de cal será en plan, _pues no es una finta jiji._

Y por que no aspiras a que se termine la guerra con el khan y su ejercito de masa amorfa saliendo de ucrania y aspiras a que la guerra termine con ucrania troceada que ejque asi en españa no sufrimos? Anda, que pasa que con la horda bien metida tras sus fronteras sufrimos o que?



luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Y las chorradas sobre la horda, los mongoloides y otra pavadas adolescentes se las puede meter por donde prefiera. Que aquí estamos hablando los adultos.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (2 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> es lo que decia del nuevo palanganato, tras una apariencia ecuánime se esconde 100% palanganato. Escoria que va soltando una de cal y otra de arena, pero las de cal para rusia nunca será que es una civilizacion asquerosa que ni siquiera entierran a sus compañeros caidos, que se dedican a robar o que cometen crimenes de guerra. La de cal será en plan, _pues no es una finta jiji._
> 
> Y por que no aspiras a que se termine la guerra con el khan y su ejercito de masa amorfa saliendo de ucrania saco de mierda y aspiras a que la guerra termine con ucrania troceada que ejque asi en españa no sufrimos? Anda, que pasa que con la horda bien metida tras sus fronteras sufrimos o que?



Anda a pastar beatillo de medio pelo, fanático y castrado. A tomar por saco con tus payasadas de nene en la edad del pavo.

Ya dije que soy neutral, así QUE POR SUPUESTO que voy a dar una de cal y otra de arena. Porque de eso se trata, de estar en medio entre dos bandos, ninguno de los cuales me representa.

Así que a mamarla puto payaso. Al ignore que te vas y ahí te quedas haciendo el subnormal con el resto de mamarrachos y fantoches que parecen forofos del Alcoyano. Bueno en tu caso del equipo de fubol sala de los padres escolapios. Puto retrasado.


----------



## Marchamaliano (2 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Anda a pastar beatillo de medio pelo, fanático y castrado. A tomar por saco con tus payasadas de nene en la edad del pavo.
> 
> Ya dije que soy neutral, así QUE POR SUPUESTO que voy a dar una de cal y otra de arena. Porque de eso se trata, de estar en medio entre dos bandos, ninguno de los cuales me representa.
> 
> Así que a mamarla puto payaso. Al ignore que te vas y ahí te quedas haciendo el subnormal con el resto de mamarrachos y fantoches que parecen forofos del Alcoyano. Bueno en tu caso del equipo de fubol sala de los padres escolapios. Puto retrasado.



Yo ya ignore a tantos idiotas. Una cosa es opinar otra cosa, que lo respeto, otra cosa es soltar continuamente mamarrachadas de críos. Eso no lo soporto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Abr 2022)

son ideas que solo cotizan en el palanganato



Covaleda dijo:


> Sería el primer caso en la historia donde un país no puede comprar armas a quien sea en el marco de un conflicto porque su contrincante se "mosquea".


----------



## Rafl Eg (2 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Rusia no está acorralada. Simplemente se encuentran en una situación que no esperaban.
> 
> Era obvio que buscaban una invasión muy rápida y decisiva, obligar a los ucros a firmar una paz precoz y favorable a los rusos. Lo suficiente para que las sanciones (previsibles) a los rusos no tuviesen tiempo a hacer suficiente daño y terminar con todo el follón antes de que se volviese demasiado complicado para resolverlo por las buenas. Y eso era lo que parecía que iba a suceder. Pero luego se han encontrado que se confiaron y que la resistencia no siendo numantina es mucho mayor de lo que esperaban.
> 
> ...



Rusia a día de hoy sí está en la práctica acorralada, pero no desesperada ni tampoco está sin opciones, aún no se encuentra en una situación tan desesperada como para tener una reacción como la que apuntas, cosa que solo sería aplicable ante una amenaza vital para su existencia, y eso aún está lejos de producirse. Por ahora vá gestionando las cosas.

Respecto a lo de Ucrania, sencillamente no puede permitirse recular ahí, porque ya no se trata de si Rusia recula o no, sino de si Ucrania (USA/OTAN) echa el freno ahí, y eso no vá a ocurrir (el lema es "hasta el último ucraniano"..).

Así que el conflicto en Ucrania durará lo que tenga durar hasta que Rusia considere que ya no supone una amenaza o hasta que la OTAN se dé por satisfecha y dé por amortizado el sacrificio de ucranianos.

Es plausible que Rusia se retirase de Ucrania precipitadamente si considerase que existe una amenaza mayor (por ejemplo un ataque en ciernes de la OTAN), lo cual sería señal de que se vendría un escenario nuclear. Cosa que de momento a nadie le interesa y por eso los rusos van a gestionar el tema ucraniano a medio, largo o en el plazo que requieran.


----------



## NEKRO (2 Abr 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> 1. Sospecho que Rusia tiene MUY pocos pepinos operativos. El 99% de la pasta destinada a ellos fijo está invertida en yates, chalets de lujo, putas y coca. Como la pasta del Ejército convencional; la consecuencia es que los conscriptos están siendo abrasados/achicharrados en latas de sardina achatarradas.
> 
> 2. Los pocos pepinos operativos habrá que ver si pueden lanzarse con precisión.
> 
> 3. Probablemente un pepino tan cerca de territorio ruso tenga consecuencias sobre Rusia.



Sospecho que eres tonto, bueno no, estoy seguro. Si los misiles nucleares no estuvieran operativos, hace un mes que los yankees tendrían tres o cuatro portaviones con sus flotas atacando Rusia y todos los paises de la OTAN habrían enviado sus tropas. Como eso no es así, se confirma que los pepinos funcionan y deben de funcionar lo suficientemente bien para que todos se acojonaran el día que Putin dijo que se activaba el sistema de respuesta nuclear.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (2 Abr 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Yo ya ignore a tantos idiotas. Una cosa es opinar otra cosa, que lo respeto, otra cosa es soltar continuamente mamarrachadas de críos. Eso no lo soporto.



A ver yo puedo tolerar los insultos, de hecho lo considero parte del juego. Pero siempre que se acompañen como mínimo de algo sobre lo que discutir. Pero claro las chorradas de "putinianos culorrotos, palanganeros de la horda sois muy tontos, muy malos y muy feos" como que me aburren y me dan vergüenza ajena. Y más de un tipo con canas en los huevos como El Ariki. Si quiere hacer el ganso que se busque a otra comparsa.


----------



## Simo Hayha (2 Abr 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> Ha mverto algún soldado ukro o todavía van a 0?



No ha muerto ninguno porque todos eran prorrusos y se pasaon al otro bando el mismo día que los rusos tomaron kiev y pusieron un gobierno títere. No lee ustec las noticias?


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (2 Abr 2022)

Rafl Eg dijo:


> Rusia a día de hoy sí está en la práctica acorralada, pero no desesperada ni tampoco está sin opciones, aún no se encuentra en una situación tan desesperada como para tener una reacción como la que apuntas, cosa que solo sería aplicable ante una amenaza vital para su existencia, y eso aún está lejos de producirse. Por ahora vá gestionando las cosas.
> 
> Respecto a lo de Ucrania, sencillamente no puede permitirse recular ahí, porque ya no se trata de si Rusia recula o no, sino de si Ucrania (USA/OTAN) echa el freno ahí, y eso no vá a ocurrir (el lema es "hasta el último ucraniano"..).
> 
> ...



Tenemos distintos conceptos de "acorralado".

En cuanto a lo demás es obvio. Lo repito, pienso que solo usaría la opción atómica en caso de amenaza de un desastre absoluto. No sé un nuevo Stalingrado o un avance en profundidad del ejercito ucro sobre Rusia que pusiese en riesgo efectivamente la estabilidad o existencia de la misma Rusia.

Yo creo que esto solo se va a poder resolver de dos maneras, en el mejor de los casos.

Que los nuevos planes militares rusos salgan bien o medio bien, y los occidentales le digan a Zelensky, mira payaso, se acabó la función, llega a un acuerdo, repartíos el país y terminad ya con esto que no tiene visos de acabar nunca. Ya te ayudaremos de verdad si consientes.

Que la nueva ofensiva rusa fracase y ante la imposibilidad de conseguir nada, pues los rusos entren en razón y se conformen con un pacto de mínimos. O como opción alternativa que junten huevos unos cuantos en el Kremlin y le digan a Putin, hasta aquí chaval. Te hemos dado crédito, margen y confianza, pero la has cagado y no vas a arrastrar a Rusia en tu caída.

Así que querría ser optimista y pensar (aunque no lo pienso) que con suerte a ver si para antes del verano todo se ha acabado ya.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Teuro (2 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Me temo que es peor que eso.
> 
> Si algo parece que va a demostrar esta guerra es que NO EXISTE LA VERDADERA INDEPENDENCIA SIN ARMAS NUCLEARES. Si no llega a ser por el arsenal ruso a ese respecto, la OTAN se mete a fondo y a las columnas rusas las borran del mapa como si fuesen serbios.
> 
> ...



De ahí que toda nación "media" no alineada con EEUU quiera tener nukes. Y a este ritmo y según termine esta guerra lo mismo hasta los alineados con EEUU van a querer la bomba.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (2 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> De ahí que toda nación "media" no alineada con EEUU quiera tener nukes. Y a este ritmo y según termine esta guerra lo mismo hasta los alineados con EEUU van a querer la bomba.



De cajón. 

La cosa se va a poner peliaguda en las próximas décadas.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (2 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>



Lo dicho. 

De menos a más. 

Como la cosa se alargue terminan mandando cazas o blindados, tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## Teuro (2 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No voy a ponerme a defender el comunismo ni el imperialismo ruso. Obviamente tiene razones serias para eso. Pero vamos, es su problema, no el nuestro. Bastante tenemos nosotros con los moros. Llevan más de un siglo matándose, y por mí como si la bandera rusa vuelva a ondear en el Reichstag. Vamos, si la ponen sobre el Atomium de Bruselas me darían una alegría. Lo que me interesa es que dejemos de ser una puta colonia USA/OTAN, y que esta última deje de provocar guerras continuamente por su expansionismo/imperialismo. Nosotros sufrimos el imperialismo americano, no el ruso.



También podría pensar un vasco independentista que los problemas entre España y Marruecos no le afectan, que si quiere invadir Andalucía hasta se llevaría una alegría en la herricotaberna tomando txakolis. Nada más lejos de la realidad, la historia demuestra que si, que les termina por afectar y mucho. El Reichtag no es parte de Rusia y nunca ha ondeado ningún estandarte ruso en Bruselas, sin embargo español si que lo ha hecho.


----------



## willbeend (2 Abr 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> Algo va mal con los comehamburguesas... Jen Psaki



@elgatochimpliflinguir que nos quedamos sin la ginger milf!


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Abr 2022)

La ONU confirma los crímenes de lesa humanidad cometidos por el ejército ucraniano - mpr21


El informe de la Oficina del Alto Comisionado para los Derechos Humanos ha revelado el alcance de las violaciones cometidas por el ejército ucraniano contra los soldados rusos capturados o los civiles ucranianos prorrusos en las zonas controladas por el gobierno ucraniano. El informe, que se...



mpr21.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Abr 2022)

Evidencia espantosa apunta a crímenes de guerra en una carretera fuera de Kiev (inglés)
 

Crímenes de guerra cometidos a civiles. El ejército ruso se ha retirado a toda prisa de las áreas que ocupaba al oeste de Kiev. La BBC ha obtenido acceso a lugares abandonados por las fuerzas rusas,


----------



## Teuro (2 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Los militares gabachos estan flipando con la victoria de Ucrania y se dan cuenta que una victoria aplastante ucraniana es tan mala o peor para Europa que una rusa.
> 
> Si los ucros se vienen muy arriba las guerras entre el principado de Moscovia y Kiev pueden ser continuas en la Rus, una vez que los ucros con juguetitos y apoyos proporcionados por los anglos han descubierto que Rusia es un osito de peluche y que pueden luchar de tu a tu con ellos, lo cual hace 1 mes les parecia ciencia ficcion.
> 
> Una victoria aplastante de cualquiera de los 2 bandos es un escenario nefasto para Europa, y ahora pinta a victoria aplastante ucra y colapso del ejercito ruso.



No puede haber colapso del ejército ruso, es mucho más grande de lo que pueda ser el ucraniano. La cosa consiste en que los rusos entiendan que la victoria tiene un costo mayor que los beneficios de esta y que por orgullo no merece tener una victoria pírrica. Todas las guerras "perdidas" por EEUU en estos años han sido por esa razón: Su costo no merece la pena.


----------



## quijotin (2 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> son ideas que solo cotizan en el palanganato



El Marica Malo es un retrasado mental, no le pidáis más


----------



## NEKRO (2 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> se dice LVOV payaso



En español es Leópolis, te guste o no.
Igual que London es Londres o München es Munich.


----------



## HUROGÁN (2 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Aplicación de citas Badoo acceso restringido para residentes de Rusia y Bielorrusia



Badoo debe ser descharificado e invadido de Rusas.


----------



## Teuro (2 Abr 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> Concuerdo con bastante de lo que has dicho pero no podemos comparar Ucrania y Rusia con Castilla y León, es más complejo. La Ucrania más occidental era polaca y culturalmente está más cercana a Polonia que a Rusia. Incluso en Bielorrusia había zonas polacas. Stalin decidió en el 44 imponer la partición de Polonia en base a la línea Curzon. Como comprenderás, estás zonas polacas que ahora pertenecen a Ucrania y Bielorrusia no son muy afines a Rusia.



El culpable de todos los males de Europa Occidental es Stalin. Tras la IIGM se puso ha redefinir fronteras "a lo loco" reservándose "trofeos de guerra" y deportando a millones de personas en vez de seguir la lógica e historia de esos territorios.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Abr 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> @elgatochimpliflinguir que nos quedamos sin la ginger milf!


----------



## ccartech (2 Abr 2022)

Israel anuncia una fuga de gas amoníaco en una planta cercana a la planta nuclear de Dimona.


----------



## stuka (2 Abr 2022)

No lo entendéis.

-Rasputín ha estado muchos años dando avisos al matón. Pero el matón ha seguido adelante.

-Rusia no va a permitir una derrota. En ningún caso. Porque significaría el fin de su régimen y que el matón prostituya lo que él protege.

-Rusia NO utilizará ninguna bomba atómica PORQUE no lo necesita. No va a quedar como el SEGUNDO (¿ASESINO?) de la historia. Porque los PRIMEROS fueron los yanquis.

-Con esta propaganda de mierda NADIE sabe cómo va en realidad la cosa. Pero si a los rusos les fuera MAL...harían lo mismo que los yanquis allá donde han ido: arrasar y dejar todo como una mesa.

De todas formas, desde el minuto uno ya son “asesinos”, bombardeando hospitales, guarderías y refugios de gatitos.

¿Van a perder más a nivel mediático? ¿Creéis que eso es lo que impide dormir a Rasputín por las noches?



En su órbita seguirá siendo un héroe, aunque Risto lo ponga a parir en "Todo es *MENTIRA*" (mira que os avisan, pero ni caso).


----------



## Josant2022 (2 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Aplicación de citas Badoo acceso restringido para residentes de Rusia y Bielorrusia



Pues parece que si tiene cierta penetracion






¿Qué red social usan más en Rusia?


¿Qué red social usan más en Rusia? - ¿Existe una red social más popular que Facebook? ¡Sí! Hoy conocerás qué...



organosdepalencia.com


----------



## Simo Hayha (2 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> solo me preocupa ESPAÑA.



Cuantos años tiene ustec? le voy a contar algo que quizás deberían haberle contado sus padres cuando cumplió 5 años. En españa hay un porcentaje alto de la población realmente deleznable (un porcentaje similar al de los países de nuestro entorno); ladrones, holgazanes, embusteros, psicópatas, etc. Preocuparse por esas personas es de su género, del bobo.

De lo que se tiene que preocupar ustec es de las personas decentes, independientemente de lo que ponga en su pasaporte. Y debido a la agresión de orcorrusa muchas personas decentes, millones, están sufriendo.


----------



## stuka (2 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Cuantos años tiene ustec? le voy a contar algo que quizás deberían haberle contado sus padres cuando cumplió 5 años. En españa hay un porcentaje alto de la población realmente deleznable (un porcentaje similar al de los países de nuestro entorno); ladrones, holgazanes, embusteros, psicópatas, etc. Preocuparse por esas personas es de su género, del bobo.
> 
> De lo que se tiene que preocupar ustec es de las personas decentes, independientemente de lo que ponga en su pasaporte. Y debido a la agresión de orcorrusa muchas personas decentes, millones, están sufriendo.




¿Tú nunca duermes, psicópata? ¿TÚ hablas de población "deleznable"? ¿Precisamente tú?

QUITA A ESE BUEN HOMBRE DE TU AVATAR, PUTA PSICÓPATA. ÉL NUNCA HABRÍA TRAICIONADO A LOS SUYOS, COMO TÚ HACES.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (2 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Cuantos años tiene ustec? le voy a contar algo que quizás deberían haberle contado sus padres cuando cumplió 5 años. En españa hay un porcentaje alto de la población realmente deleznable (un porcentaje similar al de los países de nuestro entorno); ladrones, holgazanes, embusteros, psicópatas, etc. Preocuparse por esas personas es de su género, del bobo.
> 
> De lo que se tiene que preocupar ustec es de las personas decentes, independientemente de lo que ponga en su pasaporte. Y debido a la agresión de orcorrusa muchas personas decentes, millones, están sufriendo.



Vete a cagar idiota. A ver si a estas alturas vas a descubrir la guerra. 

A ver si te crees que a un yanqui le preocupa lo mismo su pasaporte que el tuyo, so memo.


----------



## Simo Hayha (2 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Vete a cagar idiota. A ver si a estas alturas vas a descubrir la guerra.
> 
> A ver si te crees que a un yanqui le preocupa lo mismo su pasaporte que el tuyo, so memo.



Al final no era más que eso, antiamericanismo. Pues dígalo ustec claramente y dejése de maquillarlo con equidistancia, florituras y otras memeces.

Yo he conocido americanos decentes, por eso no voy a juzgarles como un todo , como hace ustec. No soy de su género.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (2 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Al final no era más que eso, antiamericanismo. Pues dígalo ustec claramente y dejése de maquillarlo con equidistancia, florituras y otras memeces.
> 
> Yo he conocido americanos decentes, por eso no voy a juzgarles como un todo , como hace ustec. No soy de su género.



Jajajajaja y lo suyo supongo "antirrusismo" ¿Ve que fácil?

Hay que ser tonto, y más siendo español, pero toooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooonto 
de capirote para venir aquí a insinuar que los anglos (entre otros), yanquis, británicos o lo que fueren no han hecho siempre lo que más les ha convenido sin mirar NADA MÁS.

Joder menudo imán para retrasados este hilo.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (2 Abr 2022)

Tercera foto 










Han tapado los parches de Mickey Mouse


----------



## stuka (2 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Tercera foto
> 
> 
> 
> ...




¿Cuál es la ventaja de llevar ese tipo de casco como una boina, con media cabeza al descubierto? Ya lo he visto muchas veces en esta guerra y no lo entiendo.





Y si lo comparo con los alemanes (el mejor casco, diseñado por un médico, y copiado por yanquis y otros ejércitos) aún lo entiendo menos:




No hay más que imaginar echarse a tierra con la cara pegada al suelo mientras la metralla va por todas partes.


¿Habéis hecho la mili?


PD. Era una pregunta retórica.


----------



## Simo Hayha (2 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Jajajajaja y lo suyo supongo "antirrusismo" ¿Ve que fácil?



Yo no soy antirruso, en rusia también hay personas decentes (aunque bien es cierto que tras tres décadas de propaganda maligna han conseguido corromper el alma de una buena buena parte de la población). Estoy en contra de los indecentes que han iniciado, participan y apoyan esta agresión


----------



## Simo Hayha (2 Abr 2022)

stuka dijo:


> ¿Cuál es la ventaja de llevar ese tipo de casco como una boina, con media cabeza al descubierto? Ya lo he visto muchas veces en esta guerra y no lo entiendo.



Es un casco para disparar con comodidad javelines y Nlwas caza-orcos


----------



## stuka (2 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Yo no soy antirruso, en rusia también hay personas decentes (aunque bien es cierto que tras tres décadas de propaganda maligna han conseguido corromper el alma de una buena buena parte de la población). Estoy en contra de los indecentes que han iniciado, participan y apoyan esta agresión




¿Y tus “indecentes” que arrasaron Irak (“armas de destrucción masiva”)?

¿Y tus “indecentes” que invadieron Afganistán (es que tumbaron las Torres)?

¿Y tus “indecentes” que asolaron Yugoslavia y Belgrado?



…¿Vietnam, Libia, Panamá, Granada…?



TODO ELLO SIN MANDATO DE LA SAGRADA ONU.



¿No serás tú el INDECENTE?


----------



## stuka (2 Abr 2022)

stuka dijo:


> No lo entendéis.
> 
> -Rasputín ha estado muchos años dando avisos al matón. Pero el matón ha seguido adelante.
> 
> ...




Ya te viene bien COPIAR-PLAGIAR mi disertación, mierda seca 2021.

Ni siquiera disimulas, cuando lo he expuesto hace unos minutos. Ni siquiera disimulas.

Pero tú no regales nutris, que cuesta dinero, mierda seca mezquino.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (2 Abr 2022)

stuka dijo:


> ¿Cuál es la ventaja de llevar ese tipo de casco como una boina, con media cabeza al descubierto? Ya lo he visto muchas veces en esta guerra y no lo entiendo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Vas a morir igual con ese casco que con el otro, asi por lo menos vas comodo, mejor llevar eso que ir con los otros putos cascos desollandote las orejas, pescuezo y demas...... es como cuando llevaban los calimeros en las motos hace años cuando empezaron a multar si no ibas con casco en la moto, de poco servia el calimero pero no te multaban y ibas mas comodo.


----------



## stuka (2 Abr 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Vas a morir igual con ese casco que con el otro, asi por lo menos vas comodo, mejor llevar eso que ir con los otros putos cascos desollandote las orejas, pescuezo y demas...... es como cuando llevaban los calimeros en las motos hace años cuando empezaron a multar si no ibas con casco en la moto, de poco servia el calimero pero no te multaban y ibas mas comodo.




Tú no has hecho la mili.

Cuando "sientas" que los guijarros y otras mierdas pululan por doquier...te esconderías en un casco de Calimero si pudieras.

Además, según tú "lógica"...lo mejor será ir con una gorra del Decathlon para ir más cómodo.


----------



## Simo Hayha (2 Abr 2022)

El más recomendable para vuestro caso es el de papel de aluminio de toda la vida. Es un diseño muy probado que proteje de las interferencias otánicas al mismo tiempo que sirve para esconder las campurrianas cuando tu mama entra a ordenar la habitación.


----------



## Fabs (2 Abr 2022)

Seamos claros: EE.UU. va ganando y la UE perdiendo por mucho.


----------



## stuka (2 Abr 2022)

JAJAJAJAA....Todas las putas siempre dicen que eran vírgenes. TODOS LOS PUTOS de este agujero salen por lo mismo, que son Tercios Viejos.

Es alucinante.


----------



## Simo Hayha (2 Abr 2022)

Touché


----------



## Simo Hayha (2 Abr 2022)

stuka dijo:


> ¿Y tus “indecentes” que arrasaron Irak (“armas de destrucción masiva”)?
> 
> ¿Y tus “indecentes” que invadieron Afganistán (es que tumbaron las Torres)?
> 
> ¿Y tus “indecentes” que asolaron Yugoslavia y Belgrado?



Si miras arriba a la izquierda pone "Guerra de Ucrania XVI", no pone ni guerra de Irak ,ni de vietnan, ni de Afganistán.


----------



## BananeroGrone (2 Abr 2022)

Ver esta bandera para un ucraniano significa bastante, el que te hayan matado a tu pueblo de hambre, son cosas que no se olvidan! aun existen pueblos con orgullo de verdad.


----------



## raptors (2 Abr 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> Mira, payaso, muerto de hambre tú, ya te gustaría tener mi vida. El modo destrucción que tenéis denota lo que sois: unos subhumanos que desean que todo se vaya al carajo porque no soportan que otros tengamos vidas mucho mejores que las vuestras. Te lo digo para que te lo marques a fuego, subnormal: OCCIDENTE NO VA A PASAR HAMBRE NI DE COÑA. Antes de que aquí falte un plato de comida los Rusos se están devorando entre ellos. PAYASO.



_*Ja ja ja*_ el cromador de polla yanqui se enoja...!!! que sigue...? que biden sea nombrado el hombre lúcido del año...!! _*ja ja*_ lo que hay que leer...!!!


----------



## raptors (2 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Rusia no va a hacer nunca eso en Ucrania. No les hace falta. En un mes ya controlan un 40% del país con 150.000 soldados nada más.
> 
> Eso se lo reserva primero a Londres, Washington, París o Bruselas.



Ya lo dijo biden... sacrificaremos hasta el último hombre de ucrania... antes de rendirnos.. _ ja ja ja_


----------



## raptors (2 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Hoy he descubierto que todo el mundo sabe que los generales están engañando a Putin, menos Putin, que ignora que los generales le están engañando. Por ridícula y absurda que parezca esta afirmación, la mayoría de la gente la ha comprado, así funciona la propaganda



Mas bien la gente finge que le cree a lo de _"los generales le están engañando a putin"_ por bienestar propio....


----------



## raptors (2 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Coño no pongais esas fotos sin un spoiler y avisar, no todos tenemos ni queremos ver seres humanos destrozados, un poco de respeto a los demás ostias.



Esa es la labor del tal _"profesor bacterio"..._ enmierdar toda página que de una visión alternativa a la narrativa gUSAna....


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (2 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Evidencia espantosa apunta a crímenes de guerra en una carretera fuera de Kiev (inglés)
> 
> 
> Crímenes de guerra cometidos a civiles. El ejército ruso se ha retirado a toda prisa de las áreas que ocupaba al oeste de Kiev. La BBC ha obtenido acceso a lugares abandonados por las fuerzas rusas,



De chiste. Te ponen el vídeo del tipo bajándose del coche y te dicen que el tanque le dispara (bueno, o que los rusos le disparan, lo dice en general), pero resulta que justo de eso no hay vídeo. Qué casualidad, justo se le acabaría la batería al aparato. Más propaganda ucraniana que a poco que te fijes no cuela. Esa gente ha podido morir por muchas causas, los ucranianos se inventan un cuento con un vídeo parcial, y la gente traga. ¿Tú te crees que si tienen en vídeo a los rusos disparando civiles con los brazos en alto no lo iban a enseñar? Por favor...


----------



## crocodile (2 Abr 2022)

La policía militar de las Fuerzas Armadas RF garantiza la seguridad en las áreas liberadas

Los combatientes sirven en los puestos de control, controlan el tráfico en las carreteras y escoltan a los convoyes militares.
/RT/


----------



## crocodile (2 Abr 2022)

Muchas gracias. Es realmente digno que te hayas levantado por la defensa de la patria.

El Coronel General Viktor Goremykin, Jefe de la Dirección General de Personal del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, expresó su agradecimiento y otorgó las Órdenes de Coraje y las medallas "Por Coraje" a los militares heridos que resultaron heridos durante la operación especial para proteger el DPR y LPR. Se llevó a cabo una pequeña ceremonia de premiación en el Hospital Clínico Militar Central que lleva el nombre de A.A. Vishnevsky.

Uno de los soldados rusos, el comandante de mortero Andrey Isakov, resultó herido cuando el automóvil fue bombardeado. Señaló que participó en la operación especial no por los premios, sino para ayudar a la población civil de Donbass.


----------



## raptors (2 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es una batalla perdida, intentan vender homosexualidad = corrupción, que es algo visto históricamente por el comunismo como "un vicio burgués" y en el caso de la Rusia actual como algo degenerado. Esa imagen no tiene absolutamente ningún recorrido en occidente donde más o menos lo del tema homosexual es visto ya con normalidad.



el homosexual de "tauro" sabe de lo que habla.. ya que vive empinado a lo que diga gUSAnia... _ jaja_


----------



## crocodile (2 Abr 2022)

Prensa rusa pidiendo más ambición a Putin.

El ataque de helicópteros ucranianos en Belgorod hace que lo siguiente sea completamente inevitable.

1. Es hora de excluir del espacio público el término "operación militar especial".
Quizás esto fue planeado como una operación especial rápida. Pero, pero hoy nuestro ejército está luchando contra un enemigo serio, obstinado y cruel. Nuestros soldados están derramando sangre y merecen ser llamados una proeza por la sociedad rusa una proeza, y su futura victoria una victoria. Victoria en la guerra.

2. La filosofía de la guerra significa un cambio en todo el paradigma social: en la economía, la política exterior e interior, la vida pública, la ideología.

3. La filosofía de la guerra explica por qué la economía toma la forma de una economía de movilización. Por qué en política exterior las decisiones se toman en el plano de “enemigo o aliado”. Por qué los semitonos desaparecen en la política interior y un discurso pacifista en un concierto se convierte automáticamente en un manifiesto de traición.

4. Esta filosofía es muy "no flexible". Casi no hay lugar en él para la "conveniencia económica", los "controles y equilibrios" y la "cooperación mutuamente beneficiosa".

Bueno, la cuestión de la elección no está ante nosotros.

Los llamados "partido de la guerra" y "partido de la paz" son sólo eufemismos políticamente correctos.

El “Partido de la Victoria”, o al menos la supervivencia, se opone al poderoso “Partido de la Rendición”. Entrega inmediata y en cualquier término. Este es el Partido de la nueva "obscena paz de Brest", sin importar dónde se ofrezca para firmar esta vez: en Minsk o Estambul.

5. La filosofía de la guerra pone a la mente rusa en una posición muy incómoda. Tendremos que llamar a Ucrania un enemigo. Para muchos, esto parece ser algo completamente imposible. Aunque, estamos hablando de un estado hostil, que en 1991 se apropió del nombre "Ucrania".

6. El ataque a Belgorod no deja ninguna posibilidad de limitar la "operación militar especial" al Donbass. Por supuesto que no. Los helicópteros ucranianos tuvieron que volar a los suburbios de Belgorod solo 8 minutos. ¿Qué te parece este tiempo de vuelo?

Kharkov, como Kherson, como Odessa, como Kyiv, deben ser liberados. Y nuestra querida Ucrania debe volver a casa. A Rusia.


----------



## crocodile (2 Abr 2022)

Por primera vez, el ejército ruso llevó ayuda humanitaria a la ciudad de Izium en la región de Kharkiv.

Entregaron y distribuyeron más de 45 toneladas de alimentos a los residentes locales. En primer lugar, las familias con niños recibieron lo que necesitaban. Aquellos que deseaban evacuar la ciudad fueron evacuados por las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.

Ahora, debido a los incesantes bombardeos, los residentes se ven obligados a esconderse en sótanos, refugios antiaéreos y refugios improvisados.

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso señaló que varios proyectiles de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania dañaron la iglesia, incluida la cúpula. El padre Sergio, un sacerdote local, dijo que ya les había pedido a los rusos que lo ayudaran a colocar andamios para comenzar las reparaciones.


----------



## Magick (2 Abr 2022)

Se informa de fuertes explosiones cerca de Dnipro en el este de Ucrania, informes de 5-6 ataques con misiles


----------



## Magick (2 Abr 2022)

@RT_com

Medios de comunicación afiliados al estado de Rusia
Letonia ha aprobado una ley que prohíbe el uso público de las letras V y Z, como parte de una ofensiva contra la "glorificación de la agresión rusa". La ley sigue el llamamiento de Kiev para una prohibición mundial de la letra Z, que varios estados alemanes ya han implementado


----------



## Tyrelfus (2 Abr 2022)

GAZPROM HA DETENIDO LAS ENTREGAS DE GAS RUSO A ALEMANIA A TRAVÉS DEL GASODUCTO YAMAL-EUROPA


----------



## Magick (2 Abr 2022)

"Psaki, cuando se le preguntó sobre los informes de que Washington también estaba proporcionando máscaras antigás y otros equipos de protección a Ucrania, dijo a los periodistas: 'En un esfuerzo por ayudar a nuestros socios ucranianos, el gobierno de los Estados Unidos está proporcionando al gobierno de Ucrania equipos y suministros para salvar vidas que podrían desplegarse en caso de uso ruso de un arma



https://nationalpost.com/pmn/news-pmn/u-s-providing-ukraine-with-supplies-in-case-russia-deploys-chemical-weapons-2


----------



## Magick (2 Abr 2022)

Calienta Hillary que sales:

ÚLTIMA HORA: Jen Psaki deja la Casa Blanca para trabajar para MSNBC. Así que, básicamente, seguirá trabajando para Joe Biden.


----------



## Magick (2 Abr 2022)

“Encontré esto, y tengo que decir que estoy de acuerdo: los franceses tienen algo que temer en Mariupol. No eran nada bueno, y podría ser tan pequeño como tener algunos legionarios extranjeros franceses, o podrían ser armas biológicas o Dios sabe qué. Sea lo que sea, los rusos lo tienen ahora.”


----------



## giovachapin (2 Abr 2022)

Este conflicto sirve para que lo que digan los "expertos" valga una severenda mierda, en teoria en los medios occidentales vendian, que Rusia acabaria rapidamente con Ucrania me acuerdo de los graficos, que Rusia tiene tantos tanques, tantos aviones, y que Ucrania tiene esto y blablabla, resultado a Rusia no le esta yendo las cosas como querian, pasaron muchas cosas que no salieron como que querian una guerra rapida, poca logistica, y muchos frentes abiertos, resultado pocos avances.

Pero por otro lado los tambien "expertos" hablablan de una Rusia colapsada, que iba a haber un tipo corralito, fuga masiva de capitales, que TODO EL MUNDO se iba a poner en contra de la malefica Rusia, pero que hay en realidad, un rublo en niveles preguerra, muchos paises alienandose con sus intereses, de esto enmarcar a India que se desentiende de lo que digan en occidente y va por rumbo propio, China como siempre timida, paises Arabes y otros que tambien a pesar de presiones no imponen represalias, en decir en lo militar segun los grandes expertos tendria que tener a Ucrania en sus manos, pero en lo economico y politico totalmente aislada y derroida.

Ahora sera interesante ver que viene en este segundo mes de guerra, pero ahora para occidente, ya USA que ingenuamente creia que esto le iba a afectar muy poco, ya tubo que soltar una tercera partes de sus reservas de crudo para paliar los altos precios, se esta bajando pantalones con otros paises desesperados porque esto no les afecta mas de lo debido, y falta otro tema interno lo de los negocios turbios del Hunter que ahorita ya le pegara al viejito senil de Biden que con lo de su hijo si le toca los huevos.


----------



## BHAN83 (2 Abr 2022)

Tyrelfus dijo:


> GAZPROM HA DETENIDO LAS ENTREGAS DE GAS RUSO A ALEMANIA A TRAVÉS DEL GASODUCTO YAMAL-EUROPA



Eso no es que detengan el gas, es lo que pasa cuando recibe el gas polonia, que se corta el suministro a Alemania temporalmente.

Y recuerda que a Alemania llega gas tb por la tuberia de Ucrania y por NordStream 1.


----------



## BHAN83 (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Aurkitu (2 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Es la rehostia, es que ya bajan por la rampa de desembarco pegando tiros...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Fracazo, escabechinada_...suena a pariente de asteriscos. No parece peligroso. Luego le dará por las vísceras para variar.


----------



## Magick (2 Abr 2022)

Washington: Hemos verificado que las fuerzas rusas han detenido a ciudadanos estadounidenses en Ucrania.


----------



## Magick (2 Abr 2022)

El servicio de seguridad de Ucrania cree que fue China quien realizó un gran ataque cibernético contra las instalaciones militares y nucleares de Ucrania en la preparación de la invasión de Rusia, según notas de inteligencia obtenidas por The Times.


----------



## raptors (2 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> El servicio de seguridad de Ucrania cree que fue China quien realizó un gran ataque cibernético contra las instalaciones militares y nucleares de Ucrania en la preparación de la invasión de Rusia, según notas de inteligencia obtenidas por The Times.



Ojala y sea cierto....


----------



## BHAN83 (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (2 Abr 2022)

stuka dijo:


> ¿Cuál es la ventaja de llevar ese tipo de casco como una boina, con media cabeza al descubierto? Ya lo he visto muchas veces en esta guerra y no lo entiendo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esos cascos los suelen llevar conductores y tripulación de carros, protegen de las hostias con el techo en los baches y permiten colocar cómodamente los auriculares.


----------



## Mabuse (2 Abr 2022)

BananeroGrone dijo:


> Ver esta bandera para un ucraniano significa bastante, el que te hayan matado a tu pueblo de hambre, son cosas que no se olvidan! aun existen pueblos con orgullo de verdad.



Los ucranianos se suicidaron por avariciosos, llevándose muchos rusos por delante con la hambruna de mierda que provocaron al más puro estilo anglo.


----------



## Impresionante (2 Abr 2022)

. Rusia pide a la OSCE que abandone Ucrania "inmediatamente"
RT. Los líderes de la Misión Especial de Monitoreo "se han mostrado claramente a favor de Kiev" y nunca establecieron contactos de trabajo normales con las autoridades y residentes de Donbass, denunció la portavoz de la Cancillería rusa, María Zajárova.





Banderas de la Organización para la Seguridad y la Cooperación en Europa, en Viena, Austria.LukasKontakt / Legion-Media
El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia exigió a la Secretaría de la Organización para la Seguridad y la Cooperación en Europa (OSCE) que "ponga en marcha inmediatamente las medidas de cierre" para su Misión Especial de Monitoreo (SMM, por sus siglas en inglés) en Ucrania.
La portavoz de la Cancillería rusa, María Zajárova, dijo este viernes en una declaración que "en las realidades políticas y legales actuales", esa misión ya no puede trabajar de acuerdo con el mandato anterior, que se extendía al territorio de las repúblicas populares de Donetsk y Lugansk, reconocidas por Rusia como Estados independientes.
En ese sentido, Rusia no apoyó la prórroga de su presencia para un siguiente año, por lo que "sus actividades posteriores *no cuentan con el apoyo consensuado de los Estados participantes* y, por tanto, no pueden llevarse a cabo de jure", detalló.

"Pedimos a la Secretaría de la OSCE que *comience inmediatamente a eliminar la SMM*, vendiendo sus propiedades, poniendo fin a los contratos de trabajo con su personal y liquidando las obligaciones contractuales con los proveedores de servicios y los arrendadores", dijo Zajárova.
Según el comunicado, todas las funciones de monitoreo y presentación de informes de la SMM finalizaron de facto el 7 de marzo, cuando todo su personal fue retirado de Ucrania y las repúblicas populares de Donetsk y Lugansk, *después de ocho años* de iniciadas las labores.
Además, señaló que "es inaceptable" que se repitan casos en los que los bienes de la OSCE, concretamente los vehículos blindados de campo, que permanecen temporalmente en Ucrania, caigan en manos de unidades armadas ucranianas.
La portavoz lamentó que "debido a la constante oposición y presión de Kiev y sus patrocinadores occidentales", los dirigentes de la misión "no lograron transmitir a la comunidad internacional toda la información sobre las *violaciones del alto al fuego*, la *destrucción* y las *víctimas civiles* en la RPD y RPL como resultado de la operación punitiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y batallones nacionales".
Asimismo, denunció que los líderes de la SMM "*se mostraron claramente a favor de Kiev*", no establecieron contactos de trabajo normales con las autoridades y residentes de Donbass y realmente no monitorearon la situación de los derechos humanos, incluida la situación de las minorías nacionales y los medios de comunicación en toda Ucrania.
"No reaccionó en absoluto ante el *creciente y agresivo nacionalismo rusófobo* y la propagación de la ideología neonazi. Hubo un sorprendente contraste entre la imagen optimista que pintan los informes de la misión y el estado real de las cosas, que se está revelando cada vez más en la actualidad", afirmó Zajárova.

Concluyó con la esperanza de que los Estados participantes y la Secretaría de la OSCE "saquen lecciones apropiadas de los logros y las deficiencias del trabajo de ocho años de la SMM".

*"Profundo pesar" de la OSCE*
Por su parte, el presidente en ejercicio de la OSCE y ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Polonia, Zbigniew Rau, expresó junto con la secretaria general, Helga Maria Schmid, su "profundo pesar" por no haber podido llegar a un acuerdo sobre la extensión del mandato de la SMM, a la que consideran un "componente clave de su respuesta a la crisis en Ucrania y sus alrededores".

"La SMM mantendrá su estado administrativo como una operación de campo de la OSCE y continuará desempeñando funciones que incluyen *garantizar la seguridad de los miembros de la misión*, los activos y las instalaciones", reza un comunicado emitido por la Secretaría este jueves.

Los monitores de la OSCE se desplegaron en 2014 a raíz de una solicitud del gobierno ucraniano y una decisión consensuada de los 57 Estados participantes. Con 1.291 integrantes, la SMM fue la misión más grande de esa organización.


----------



## Hal8995 (2 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham lo dijo . Pero como no le haceis ni pu%$#@o caso y le ninguneais , el clapham se encabrona y para consolarse y demostrar su amor por Rusia se puso a leer la muerte de Ivan Illich de Tolstoi ...el resultado ya podeis adivinarlo : mas encabronamiento
> En fin , el mar . El clapham os recuerda , nah ...solo por joder que la I Guerra Mundial duro 4 anos , la II Guerra Mundial duro 6 anos , la Guerra de Viet Nam 10 anos , la Guerra de Angola 13 anos , la Guerra de Etiopia 17 anos , la Guerra entre Iran - Iraq 8 anos ....
> La guerra de Yugoslavia 10 anos
> A donde quieres llegar clapham ?  Pues que llevamos apenas mes y algo de Invasion ....
> ...



10⁶es un millón 10¹² es un billón 10¹⁸ es un trillón

Los anglos 10⁹ es un "billion",pero para nosotros son 1000 millones

Los anglos 10¹² es un trillion pero para nosotros es un billón.

Así que has dado unas cifras 1 millón de veces exageradas.


----------



## Magick (2 Abr 2022)

Han filtrado imágenes del interno del complejo de Azovstal, donde se han parapetado los remanentes del batallón Azov:


Spoiler


----------



## Archimanguina (2 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> @RT_com
> 
> Medios de comunicación afiliados al estado de Rusia
> Letonia ha aprobado una ley que prohíbe el uso público de las letras V y Z, como parte de una ofensiva contra la "glorificación de la agresión rusa". La ley sigue el llamamiento de Kiev para una prohibición mundial de la letra Z, que varios estados alemanes ya han implementado
> ...



acaba de surgir un simbolo internacional contra el NWO. Mas tontos y no nacen...no hay como prohibir algo...


----------



## amcxxl (2 Abr 2022)

La limpieza continua


----------



## Archimanguina (2 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Washington: Hemos verificado que las fuerzas rusas han detenido a ciudadanos estadounidenses en Ucrania.



turistas supongo


----------



## Magick (2 Abr 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> turistas supongo



Peregrinos rutenos.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (2 Abr 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> turistas supongo



No " predicadores "...


----------



## Archimanguina (2 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Han filtrado imágenes del interno del complejo de Azovstal, donde se han parapetado los remanentes del batallón Azov:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Menudo marrón estar ahí jodido haciendo la mili y que te venga ese señor a contarte sus rollos y no poder mandarlo a tomar por culo...


----------



## willbeend (2 Abr 2022)

Pues yo creo que lo imita muy bien para no ser profesional...


----------



## filets (2 Abr 2022)

Peticiones Rusia:
Al principio iban a anexionar todo el territorio el este del Dniepr y a derrocar a Zelensky por nazi
Depues lo bajan a tomar el corredor Transnistia-Odesa-Crimea-Dombass, y ya aceptaban negociar con Zelensky
Luego renuncian a unir Transnistia al corredor para dejar a UKR salida al mar como gesto de generosidad
Mas tarde tampoco van a anexionar Odesa
Y ahora se conforman con unir Crimea-Dombass

Peticiones UKR:
Primero era recuperar todo el territorio ocupado
Ahora es recuperar todo el territorio ocupado + recuperar CRIMEA

Es crsitalino quien esta ganando y quien perdiendo



luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> la mayoría de blindados destruidos que se aprecian son del año la tana y material de tercera.



Porque es lo que tienen. Cuando se dice que el ejercito ruso es el segundo mas poderoso del mundo es contando ese material de tercera. Estan usando lo que tienen y no tienen mas. Si atacan con lo mejor dejan el pais desprotegido



luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> usarán armas atómicas



Despues de la debacle de sus blindados y aviones nadie en Rusia se cree los informes de operatividad de ninguna unidad. Los rusos no van a apretar el boton rojo porque no saben cuantos ICBM estan de verdad operativos.


----------



## amcxxl (2 Abr 2022)

Diria que Rusia ha atacado la refineria de Kremenchuk (region de Poltava) en respuesta al ataque de ayer a Belgorod

Espeso humo negro se eleva sobre Kremenchuk en la región de Poltava. 
No se informa el lugar bombardeado por razones de seguridad.




⚡*Adzharia puede seguir el ejemplo de Abjasia y Osetia del Sur* y comenzar el proceso de secesión de Georgia, dice Andrey Klimov, vicepresidente del Comité de Asuntos Internacionales del Consejo de la Federación. 



Primer ministro paquistaní Imran Khan: Recibí una carta amenazante de Estados Unidos debido a mi negativa a establecer bases militares estadounidenses en nuestras tierras - Al Alam 


Puente en la región de Sumy.


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2022)

Preparando la batalla por Donbass


El martes, tras una reunión en la que la delegación rusa afirmó que se habían producido avances -aunque posteriormente hubo de rectificar para dejar claro que Rusia no pretende negociar sobre Crime…




slavyangrad.es











Preparando la batalla por Donbass


02/04/2022


El martes, tras una reunión en la que la delegación rusa afirmó que se habían producido avances -aunque posteriormente hubo de rectificar para dejar claro que Rusia no pretende negociar sobre Crimea y reafirmar que la cuestión de Donbass también está cerrada-, Vladimir Medinsky anunció una reducción drástica de la actividad militar rusa en las regiones de Kiev y Chernigov. Días antes, el ministro de Defensa Sergey Shoigu había confirmado que la Federación Rusa se centrará ahora en la operación para recuperar los territorios de las antiguas regiones de Donetsk y Lugansk aún bajo control de Ucrania.

Con la operación para recuperar el control de Mariupol encarrilada y cuestión de tiempo que la ciudad quede bajo control de la RPD (será más complicado acabar con la resistencia de los soldados del Ejército Ucraniano y del batallón Azov atrincherados en el enorme territorio de la fábrica Azovstal con munición para hacer del lugar un segundo aeropuerto de Donetsk), Rusia, la RPD y la RPL planean ahora avanzar sobre las zonas más pobladas y fortificadas de Donbass. Allí se encuentran algunas de las mejores unidades del Ejército Ucraniano, que tienen además la experiencia de ocho años de guerra.

Con Donbass como la prioridad absoluta, especialmente teniendo en cuenta que la seguridad de su población fue uno de los principales argumentos para justificar la intervención en Ucrania, la Federación Rusa busca reagrupar sus tropas para centrarse en esa zona, aunque eso requiera retirarse de otras, como la región de Kiev, donde los avances eran imposibles y el resultado, incierto. Sin un número de tropas suficiente para un asalto a la ciudad -en este tiempo no se ha producido intento real alguno de tomar la ciudad-, la permanencia de las tropas rusas en esa zona únicamente tenía sentido para impedir el traslado de las tropas ucranianas en esa región hacia Donbass y otros frentes como el frente sur en Jerson. Sin esa necesidad -Ucrania carece ya de reservas que enviar a Donbass desde Kiev-, su presencia ahí solo podía causar bajas sin perspectivas de ningún éxito militar. La actual reagrupación de tropas presagia que la batalla decisiva de la intervención rusa en Ucrania, la batalla por Donbass, es inminente.

**

*El traslado de tropas*

Original: Colonel Cassad

Se han producido enfrentamientos con el Ejército Ucraniano en Borodyanka. Parece que la retirada de tropas de Kiev se está realizando en dirección a la frontera con Bielorrusia, desde donde las tropas están siendo transferidas a Jarkov e Izium para la próxima operación contra la principal agruapción de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Donbass.

¿Qué se puede decir de la retirada de tropas de Kiev?

Si la próxima operación en la margen izquierda del Dniéper termina con la derrota de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, entonces se hablará de un plan bien pensado por el Estado Mayor. Al fin y al cabo, según las declaraciones oficiales, la amenaza sobre Kiev era necesaria solo para retener fuerzas ucranianas en esta primera fase y no se planeaba un asalto a Kiev. Ahora se anuncia que, según Shoigu, el objetivo de la segunda fase es la derrota de las principales fuerzas del Ejército Ucraniano en Donbass.

Si son derrotados ahora (es decir, si esas flechas rojas a la autopista Donetsk-Pavlograd que mostraba en la primera mitad de marzo se llenan de color), entonces todo se presentará realmente como un plan bien ejecutado. Pero si la tarea de derrotar al Ejército Ucraniano en la margen izquierda no consigue resolverse, es improbable que pueda decirse que las cosas van según lo planificado.

Así que queda solo esperar al inicio de la operación y observar la implementación de los objetivos que ha subrayado el Estado Mayor. Es de esperar que nuestras preguntas reciban respuestas este mes.


----------



## Don Meliton (2 Abr 2022)

El ataque a Rusia suena a autoataque que tira de espaldas. 

Me parece que vamos a pasar a una segunda etapa de esta vez si, guerra.


----------



## NS 4 (2 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Aplicación de citas Badoo acceso restringido para residentes de Rusia y Bielorrusia





NEKRO dijo:


> En español es Leópolis, te guste o no.
> Igual que London es Londres o München es Munich.



O Lleida...Lerida.


----------



## vettonio (2 Abr 2022)

Siguiendo el libro de estilo de los mass mierda occidentales y de manera muy destacada los españoles, estas imágenes no deben perturbarnos. No son como tú y como yo, como los ucranianos.

Occidente se está cubriendo de mierda, de mucha.


----------



## vettonio (2 Abr 2022)

Piensa además, que muchas de las armas que se utilizan contra estas personas aterrorizadas, son fabricadas y vendidas por España.


----------



## Bishop (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## la mano negra (2 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Prensa rusa pidiendo más ambición a Putin.
> 
> El ataque de helicópteros ucranianos en Belgorod hace que lo siguiente sea completamente inevitable.
> 
> ...



Liberadnos a nosotros también , por favor.


----------



## mazuste (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (2 Abr 2022)

Las fuentes informan que se llevó a cabo un ataque con misiles en la región de Odessa en una base con combustible y lubricantes, que se encuentra en Belgorod-Dnestrovsk.


Escriben que en Jarkov atacaron las plantas Turboatom (turbogenerador) y KhEMZ (electromecánica). 


170 soldados ucranianos depusieron las armas en la República Popular de Lugansk. 
Así lo aseguró la Defensora del Pueblo de la República Victoria Serdyukova. 


Otra propaganda del Goebbels ucraniano. Ni siquiera dudan en mostrar cómo las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, junto con los batallones nacionales Bandera, matan a los desarmados. ¿Y qué es esta poción en barriles en el territorio de Ucrania que tanto protegen los batallones nacionales? ¿droga?)


----------



## mazuste (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Bishop (2 Abr 2022)

Como aceite por separado no digo que no. Pero como ingrediente ya te digo que sí. Todo es cambiarle el nombre...


----------



## Impresionante (2 Abr 2022)

NUEVA YORK, 2 de abril. /TASS/. El presidente ucraniano, Vladimir Zelensky, dijo que su país había intercambiado proyectos de documentos sobre garantías de seguridad con varios países.

"Necesitamos garantías de seguridad de las naciones líderes", dijo en una entrevista a Fox News, añadiendo que esto se aplica tanto a los miembros de la OTAN como a los países no pertenecientes a la OTAN. "Queremos que los países que querían unirse a esto se unan abiertamente, además de Estados Unidos, Gran Bretaña, Alemania, Francia y Turquía".

"Sólo he nombrado a los países que ya han dicho que están dispuestos a ser garantes, o a aquellos con los que nos hemos puesto en contacto y ya hemos intercambiado algunos borradores de los documentos sobre su condición de garantes", continuó el dirigente ucraniano.

Según sus palabras, entre los países que se han ofrecido a garantizar la seguridad de Ucrania están Israel e Irlanda. "Nos gustaría que se sumara China", dijo.

Al mismo tiempo, el líder ucraniano admitió que "Rusia también necesita encontrar su lugar en ese acuerdo, porque será un acuerdo entre Ucrania y Rusia". En su opinión, Rusia "tiene que estar obligada" por el tratado, porque es una parte del conflicto.

Alexander Chaly, miembro de la delegación de Kiev, dijo que Ucrania estaba de acuerdo en adoptar un estatus neutral y no nuclear si se le daban garantías de seguridad, que "en contenido y forma deberían ser similares al artículo 5" del Tratado del Atlántico Norte. Según él, las garantías deberían contemplar la asistencia militar y el establecimiento de una zona de exclusión aérea tras tres días de consultas para buscar una solución diplomática.

Los garantes, según Kiev, podrían ser los miembros permanentes del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU (incluida Rusia), así como Alemania, Israel, Italia, Canadá, Polonia y Turquía. Sus garantías no cubrirían Crimea y Donbass, según el jefe de la facción parlamentaria del partido gobernante ucraniano Servidor del Pueblo, David Arakhamiya, que participa en las conversaciones.

Moscú pide que se ofrezcan garantías de seguridad a Rusia, Ucrania y todos los países europeos, dijo el viernes el ministro ruso de Asuntos Exteriores, Serguéi Lavrov.

Situación en torno a Ucrania

El martes, las delegaciones rusa y ucraniana mantuvieron conversaciones en persona en la ciudad turca de Estambul. Tras la reunión, Vladimir Medinsky, jefe de la delegación rusa en las conversaciones, dijo que Moscú había recibido de Kiev sus propuestas escritas para un futuro acuerdo bilateral. Añadió que, tras estudiar las iniciativas, Rusia presentaría sus propias propuestas. Además, según sus palabras, Moscú está dando "dos pasos hacia" Kiev y sugiere que una reunión entre el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin y su homólogo ucraniano Vladimir Zelensky se celebre antes de lo previsto, o simultáneamente con la rúbrica del tratado de paz por parte de los dos ministros de Asuntos Exteriores. Al mismo tiempo, los militares rusos reducirán sus actividades fuera de Kiev y Chernigov.

El 24 de febrero, el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin lanzó una operación militar especial en Ucrania tras la petición de ayuda de los líderes de dos repúblicas del Donbass. Subrayó que Moscú no tenía planes de ocupación de los territorios ucranianos y que su único objetivo era la desmilitarización y desnazificación del país.


Traducción realizada con la versión gratuita del traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator


----------



## amcxxl (2 Abr 2022)

Según los informes, la refinería de petróleo mencionada anteriormente en Kremenchug fue golpeada y dañada. También por la noche, se realizaron ataques contra objetivos de Dnepropetrovsk, Krivoy Rog, Odessa, Poltava. 


Se realizó un ataque con misiles a objetos estratégicos en las afueras de Poltava, se registró la llegada de hasta 4 misiles. Según los datos que tenemos, el aeródromo y posiblemente la instalación de defensa aérea sufrieron daños. 


Se lanzaron 37 misiles hacia Dnepropetrovsk, - publicaciones locales.
Los ataques en Dnepropetrovsk alcanzaron objetos estratégicamente importantes, sin impactos en edificios residenciales Hay incendios en la ciudad. Las publicaciones locales confirman que los edificios residenciales no sufrieron daños.


Los ataques en Dnepropetrovsk alcanzaron objetos estratégicamente importantes, sin impactos en edificios residenciales Hay incendios en la ciudad. Las publicaciones locales confirman que los edificios residenciales no sufrieron daños.


En el canal de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, un motivo para los ucranianos con el deseo "Buenos días. Somos de Ucrania. Buen humor" y un video de cómo las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están bombardeando las ciudades de Ucrania. No verás esto en ningún otro país del mundo. La locura de la propaganda se hace más fuerte.


----------



## vettonio (2 Abr 2022)

Impresionante voladura de un edificio industrial con apariencia bastante sólida.

_El corresponsal de Izvestiya Aleksandr Safiulin filmó la explosión en la planta de Ilyich en Mariupol. Los nacionalistas ucranianos convirtieron el edificio en una fortificación._


----------



## Guanotopía (2 Abr 2022)

El español que mejor conoce Chernóbil, sobre los soldados rusos con radiación: "Es absolutamente imposible"


Germán Orizaola ha vivido y estudiado sobre el terreno la radiación de la vieja central y asegura que la radiación es equivalente a "la cuarta parte de...




www.cope.es


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Abr 2022)

Nazis neutralizados en el edificio de la SBU de Mariupol.
De un informe de Nadana Friedrichson
ttps://t.me/boris_rozhin/38904

Añadir un h al principio del enlace para que funcione…está bloqueado el enlace directo en este foro


----------



## HDR (2 Abr 2022)

Cuando las aguas retroceden es porque va a haber un tsunami.

Ya no tenía sentido tener tropas paradas frente a Kiev, mirando, si no van a hacer por entrar. Han cumplido su función de distracción. Los rusos ahora planean algún tipo de ataque masivo sobre los que están embolsados frente a Donbas, segurísimo. Llevan ahí 20 días, ya es hora de acabar con eso.

Cerca de 1 mes para eso, y mínimo otros 5 o 6 más de guerra para terminar con todo. Ya estaría acabada la guerra, pero aquí todos sabemos que Rusia no se está enfrentando al ejército ucraniano, sino al de EEUU dirigiendo ucranianos.


----------



## Oso Polar (2 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Peticiones Rusia:
> Al principio iban a anexionar todo el territorio el este del Dniepr y a derrocar a Zelensky por nazi
> Depues lo bajan a tomar el corredor Transnistia-Odesa-Crimea-Dombass, y ya aceptaban negociar con Zelensky
> Luego renuncian a unir Transnistia al corredor para dejar a UKR salida al mar como gesto de generosidad
> ...



Al ignore por tontolamebolas otanico.


----------



## vettonio (2 Abr 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> turistas supongo



Si hoy es sábado, esto es Mariupol.


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Abr 2022)

Los rusos tienen una dicotomia, ocupar, cerrar o no la frontera ukra con Polonia, *evitas que entren mas armas y soldados de la Otan, pero evitas que decenas de millones de ucranianos entren en la UE y la arruinen (entre esos refugiados tambien estarian los genocidas, criminales de guerra y peores delincuentes).*


----------



## vettonio (2 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> *Cuando las aguas retroceden es porque va a haber un tsunami.*
> 
> Ya no tenía sentido tener tropas paradas frente a Kiev, mirando, si no van a hacer por entrar. Han cumplido su función de distracción. Los rusos ahora planean algún tipo de ataque masivo sobre los que están embolsados frente a Donbas, segurísimo. Llevan ahí 20 días, ya es hora de acabar con eso.
> 
> Cerca de 1 mes para eso, y mínimo otros 5 o 6 más de guerra para terminar con todo. Ya estaría acabada la guerra, pero aquí todos sabemos que Rusia no se está enfrentando al ejército ucraniano, sino al de EEUU dirigiendo ucranianos.



No se puede definir mejor.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Abr 2022)

Esto significa que esa ciudad está bajo control total ruso…
El ejército ruso trajo ayuda humanitaria a la ciudad de Izyum, región de Kharkiv, por primera vez








Российские военные впервые привезли гумпомощь в город Изюм Харьковской области


Российские военнослужащие впервые доставили гуманитарную помощь в украинский город Изюм Харьковской области.




russian.rt.com


----------



## Roedr (2 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> También podría pensar un vasco independentista que los problemas entre España y Marruecos no le afectan, que si quiere invadir Andalucía hasta se llevaría una alegría en la herricotaberna tomando txakolis. Nada más lejos de la realidad, la historia demuestra que si, que les termina por afectar y mucho. El Reichtag no es parte de Rusia y *nunca ha ondeado ningún estandarte ruso en Bruselas,* sin embargo español si que lo ha hecho.



Ya lo sé, era una forma de simplificar. En el resto no tienes razón, porque no son distancias ni situaciones comparables. La bandera rusa nunca llegará a los Pirineos, y sin llegan los rusos tampoco es que vayan a ser una involución con respecto a lo que es la sociedad española, de hecho hay una gran comunidad rusa en España y pocos problemas dan. A diferencia de los moros de los que hablas.

Meternos en una guerra de eslavos, centro y norte de Europa, es tan ridículo para nosotros como meternos en una guerra entre China y Taiwan.


----------



## workforfood (2 Abr 2022)

Hombre las fuerzas que iban a Kiev iban a realizar un cerco que nunca se ha completado, eso es un páramo desde Bielorrusia hasta Kiev no hay nada más que Chernóbil y 4 aldeas. Que quiere decir esto que desaprovechan por completo a su aliado Bielorruso porque por ese país podían meter lo que quisieran y ese frente lo han abandonado, porque sencillamente no han querido cercar Kiev que no tomarlo. El donbass está prácticamente tomado que sí que queda un trozo de Donetsk pero eso caerá pronto y luego qué? Lo que pasa es que esto ya está negociado detrás de bambalinas y por eso abandonan Kiev.


----------



## workforfood (2 Abr 2022)

Sumy ni Jarkov sin cercar después de un mes de guerra.... es evidente que aquí no hay voluntad ni de cercar dos ciudades que están a tiro de piedra de la frontera Rusa. Y es porque desde el Este el avance ha sido igual que el avance por el norte, ha sido también casi nulo un frente casi detenido desde la primera semana de invasión.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Abr 2022)

La refinería de Kremenchug utilizada en interés de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue atacada




__





Cargando…






topwar.ru


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Segundo porque es absurdo mandar material sofisticado a un ejercito que no sabe usarlo. De ahí la famosa intentona de enviarle en su lugar MIG-31 capados del viejo pacto de Varsovia.



En todas la guerras cuando se envian aviones avanzados, tambien se envian pilotos que casualmente pidieron la "baja voluntaria o excedencia" de su ejercito...

Guerra de Etiopia 1935- Pilotos Escandinavos
Guerra de España 1936- Pilotos Franceses
Guerra de Biafra 1967- Pilotos Pakistanies

PD- En la guerra de la independencia de Eritrea, los migs eran pilotados por mercenarios ucranianos.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (2 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Impresionante voladura de un edificio industrial con apariencia bastante sólida.
> 
> _El corresponsal de Izvestiya Aleksandr Safiulin filmó la explosión en la planta de Ilyich en Mariupol. Los nacionalistas ucranianos convirtieron el edificio en una fortificación._



Son poligonos industriales, sin población civil. Ahí los rusos pueden usar su potencia de fuego sin restricciones.

Ya no debe quedar mucho de la 36° brigada ni del regimiento Azov.


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Vale, me habias preocupado.
> 
> 
> 
> Estan atacando con algo gordo una de las dos fabricas de Mariupol.




Si están utilizando esos “pepinos” es que lo había de interés iba en los helicópteros. No sabemos quien iba en el que cayo al mar.
Y/o lo que queda saben donde está.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (2 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


>



Me hace gracia cuando en la tele española dicen que Putin no esta bien asesorado por sus hombres y que le engañan. 

Claro claro, como que Putin no ve las noticias internacionales jajajajja en fin...


----------



## willbeend (2 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Han filtrado imágenes del interno del complejo de Azovstal, donde se han parapetado los remanentes del batallón Azov:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Seria maravilloso que el hijo de la gran puta ese estuviese ahi...

Hace unos dias habian fotos de el en Odessa.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (2 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Han filtrado imágenes del interno del complejo de Azovstal, donde se han parapetado los remanentes del batallón Azov:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Azovstal????

Con tiendas de campaña....en unos altos hornos, bombardeados las 24 horas???

Fake noo... FAKEEEEEE.


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> También podría pensar un vasco independentista que los problemas entre España y Marruecos no le afectan, que si quiere invadir Andalucía hasta se llevaría una alegría en la herricotaberna tomando txakolis. Nada más lejos de la realidad, la historia demuestra que si, que les termina por afectar y mucho. El Reichtag no es parte de Rusia y nunca ha ondeado ningún estandarte ruso en Bruselas, sin embargo español si que lo ha hecho.



Con Marruecos ya no hay mas vallas, ni territorio que regalar, vamos a una nueva guerra con los moros, gracias al Viruelo, *imposible !!!, *eso pensaban los ucranianos hace poco mas de un mes.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Han filtrado imágenes del interno del complejo de Azovstal, donde se han parapetado los remanentes del batallón Azov:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



¿Quién es ese conde Drácula?....y esos chicos ya no están tan alegres.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Eso no se lo cree ni Macron que es mu tonto.
> 
> Habra dimitido por otras causas, que con algo de suerte veremos en breve.



Ves sumando eso, lo de los submarinos con Australia.....los "mercenarios de inteligencia" en Ucraina


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Abr 2022)

stuka dijo:


> ¿Cuál es la ventaja de llevar ese tipo de casco como una boina, con media cabeza al descubierto? Ya lo he visto muchas veces en esta guerra y no lo entiendo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es un casco de kevlar para operador de radio.


----------



## El-Mano (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Honkler (2 Abr 2022)

Sospecho que los rusos poseen algo que tiene cogido por los huevos a Macron. Y que si no da algún paso en concreto, lo soltarán poco antes de las elecciones


----------



## willbeend (2 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> ¿Quién es ese conde Drácula?....y esos chicos ya no están tan alegres.












Bernard-Henri Lévy - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Viene a ser algo asi como el doctor Moriarty... 

No me sorprenderia que estuviera con Gadafi mientras lo torturaban hasta la muerte.

Para Rusia seria fantastico atrapar a ese demonio con vida.


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Abr 2022)

*El planeta seria mucho mas seguro, hay que hablarlo con los chinos y los rusos (Alaska Return).*


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (2 Abr 2022)

stuka dijo:


> ¿Cuál es la ventaja de llevar ese tipo de casco como una boina, con media cabeza al descubierto? Ya lo he visto muchas veces en esta guerra y no lo entiendo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No es un "casco de guerra".
Son cascos tácticos, fíjate que lleva el picatinny en el lateral.
Son más ligeros y pequeños porque están diseñados para espacios pequeños, puertas, pasillos y escaleras, donde no te vas a encontrar con metralla ni francotiradores, sino con bates y pistolas.


----------



## Guzmán de Berga (2 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> ¿Quién es ese conde Drácula?....y esos chicos ya no están tan alegres.



El ángel de la muerte. Allá donde aparece llegan años de caos y sangre.


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Abr 2022)

stuka dijo:


> ¿Cuál es la ventaja de llevar ese tipo de casco como una boina, con media cabeza al descubierto? Ya lo he visto muchas veces en esta guerra y no lo entiendo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Incluso un antiguo casco de acero, puede salvarte la vida, los milicianos novorrusos lo saben bien y el italiano de la fotografia, en el frente ruso tambien...









Casco MICH - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Arraki (2 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> ¿Quién es ese conde Drácula?....y esos chicos ya no están tan alegres.



Bernard-Henri Lévy, es el gabacho que propició la invasión Libia. Es un filósofo francés muy influyente en la opinión pública francesa. Ese no está en Mariupol, se le vio en Odessa hace 15 días.

Un ideólogo de la guerra y el NWO


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Abr 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> No es un "casco de guerra".
> Son cascos tácticos, fíjate que lleva el picatinny en el lateral.
> Son más ligeros y pequeños porque están diseñados para espacios pequeños, puertas, pasillos y escaleras, donde no te vas a encontrar con metralla ni francotiradores, sino con bates y pistolas.



Efectivamente, además permite fácilmente incorporar otros componentes al soldado…







www.bwxtrade.com







www.bwxtrade.com


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> ¿Quién es ese conde Drácula?....y esos chicos ya no están tan alegres.



No conoces a ese?
Es el peor de todos. Un judio frances Levy (no se que) (no recuerdo el nombre).
Está metido en todas las salsas.

Ya te ha contestado _willbeend_


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Abr 2022)

P.L. NEWS....espectacular este periodista.....los demás que sé que algunos leéis sois unos mierdas casi todos.

No lo veréis en los Mass Mierda.

Este señor se merece un Pulitzer y encima cobra por crowdfunding.

Muy duro a nivel psicológico, no hay sangre, ni muertos, sólo sale alguna tumba, pero ver como ayuda a salir de Mariúpol a 3 ancianas escuchando el estruendo de las bombas en las cercanías.

*The Missing Of Mariupol Special Report (The Search Is On)*

1-4-22


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> No conoces a ese?
> Es el peor de todos. Un judio frances Levy (no se que) (no recuerdo el nombre).
> Está metido en todas las salsas.



La verdad no sé quién es.


----------



## willbeend (2 Abr 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Azovstal????
> 
> Con tiendas de campaña....en unos altos hornos, bombardeados las 24 horas???
> 
> Fake noo... FAKEEEEEE.



Cierto, he encontrado esa foto en una noticia de abril de 2.020









Schützengräben in Europa – ein Besuch an der Front


Pro-russische Separatisten haben im Osten der Ukraine zwei Großstädte zu sogenannten "Volksrepubliken" erklärt. Seitdem herrscht Krieg. Eine Reportage von Bernhard-Henri Lévy.




www.stern.de











Pero en la que sale con el abrigo sucio, la primera, no la encuentro por ahi... da un poco de ilusion que si que estuviera alli


----------



## Magick (2 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> ¿Quién es ese conde Drácula?....y esos chicos ya no están tan alegres.



Henri Levy, allí donde va trae hambre, muerte y destrucción.


----------



## Arraki (2 Abr 2022)

Estoy viendo por telegram varias columnas ucras capturadas/abandonadas/destruidas


----------



## mazuste (2 Abr 2022)

*"No creo que todo el mundo haya captado aún la importancia de que Rusia *
_*anuncie que pone un suelo al precio del oro. Pero, para ser claros, Rusia*_
* acaba de romper el esquema de supresión del oro en papel".*

#GotGoldorRubles? Russia Just Broke the Back of the West - Gold Goats 'n Guns


----------



## Magick (2 Abr 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Azovstal????
> 
> Con tiendas de campaña....en unos altos hornos, bombardeados las 24 horas???
> 
> Fake noo... FAKEEEEEE.



algunos de vosotros no pilláis la ironía…


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Abr 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Cierto, he encontrado esa foto en una noticia de abril de 2.020
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Grande , otro fake para el saco.

@Un-tal-Ivan acertaste


En el artículo que has enlazado sale el elemento militar que ahora defiende Odessa, Marchenko.

".... El capitán Maxime Marchenko y sus homólogos siempre usan la palabra "enemigo", no "separatistas" o "prorrusos". Para ellos está claro que están luchando contra los rusos ..."


----------



## Impresionante (2 Abr 2022)

Kadyrov parece haber respondido a Zelensky... Dice que estamos sitiando a los nazis en Azovsteel y que no tienen más remedio que rendirse, rendir cuentas legalmente o morir.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Abr 2022)

Fuente ukra



Gazprom se retira de Alemania por disputas sobre pagos de gas en rublos
La rusa "Gazprom" ha anunciado su retirada del mercado alemán. La empresa monopolista rusa no dio ninguna explicación.

"Gazprom" deja de funcionar en Alemania y, en consecuencia, en las filiales de la República Checa, Suiza y el Reino Unido.


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Abr 2022)

❗170 soldados ucranianos depusieron las armas en la República Popular de Lugansk

Así lo afirmó la Defensora del Pueblo de la República Victoria Serdyukova


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Abr 2022)

Llegan informes de que la planta de refinería de petróleo de Kremenchuk fue atacada. A partir de ahora sin confirmar, pero sería un gran golpe para la AFU. *Es la única planta de refinería de petróleo en Ucrania.




*


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Abr 2022)

Los militantes ucranianos, huyendo del pueblo, arrojaron los cadáveres de sus compañeros. Antes de escapar, saquearon el pueblo y destrozaron las casas.



Spoiler: +18


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Abr 2022)

Me parecen interesantes y fiables unos mapas que he visto, si me permiten los voy a poner:


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Abr 2022)

__





Institute for the Study of War


ISW assesses that the Kremlin has revised its campaign plan in Ukraine after the failure of its initial campaign to capture Kyiv and other major Ukrainian cities and its subsequent failure to adjust its operations in late March. ISW previously assessed




www.understandingwar.org


----------



## Magick (2 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Grande , otro fake para el saco.
> 
> @Un-tal-Ivan acertaste
> 
> ...



y daalee...,
que estaba de coña!!!...,
vista la desesperacion de los últimos días por intentar sacar, a saber a quién, en plan suicida, de Mariupol, y la insistencia francesa, he "hipotizado" en plan cachondeo que podría ser Levy el que ha quedado bloqueado dentro.
Pensaba que era evidente, esas fotos han aparecido en el hilo varias veces ya.


----------



## willbeend (2 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> y daalee...,
> que estaba de coña!!!...,
> vista la desesperacion de los últimos días por intentar sacar, a saber a quién, en plan suicida, de Mariupol, y la insistencia francesa, he "hipotizado" en plan cachondeo que podría ser Levy el que ha quedado bloqueado dentro.
> Pensaba que era evidente, esas fotos han aparecido en el hilo varias veces ya.



Tio, aqui nos tomamos las cosas en sirio...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> y daalee...,
> que estaba de coña!!!...,
> vista la desesperacion de los últimos días por intentar sacar, a saber a quién, en plan suicida, de Mariupol, y la insistencia francesa, he "hipotizado" en plan cachondeo que podría ser Levy el que ha quedado bloqueado dentro.
> Pensaba que era evidente, esas fotos han aparecido en el hilo varias veces ya.



Estoy sensible  ......no lo he pillado.


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Abr 2022)

Situación en la dirección de Izyum a partir del 1 de abril, según MilitaryLand.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Abr 2022)

Un poco más de esta guerra…
Medvedev: "Rusia solo proporcionará trigo a países amigos, Europa y América del Norte no lo son"








Medvedev : "La Russie ne fournira du blé qu'aux pays amis, l'Europe et l'Amérique du Nord n'en sont pas"


Dimitri Medvedev : « La sécurité alimentaire de nombreux pays dépend de nos approvisionnements. Notre nourriture est notre arme silencieuse. »




lemediaen442.fr


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Abr 2022)

Guardia Rusa en la República de Chechenia con un UAR-10 capturado.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## filets (2 Abr 2022)

Ayer comenzo el RAMADAN
¿Los Chechenos pueden seguir combatiendo?


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Abr 2022)

Análisis militar sobre la situación en Ucrania a partir del 01/04/2022.

Sur
Según Nikolaev, la situación prácticamente no cambió. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están tratando de reunir un grupo de choque en la población de primera línea, suficiente para lanzar un contraataque en dirección a Kherson. Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas pueden detectar estas acciones y lanzar ataques de artillería contra cualquier concentración enemiga.

Hoy en día, la aviación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sigue operando en esta dirección, tanto aviones como helicópteros, que, trabajando a altitudes ultrabajas, intentan atacar las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

Comenzó el movimiento de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas en Gulyaipole.

En Mariupol, combatientes de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas y NM DPR lanzaron un asalto a Azovstal y continúan limpiando las áreas urbanas de Mariupol, en las que todavía hay miembros del VSE y del Batallón Nacional.

este
El avance del ejército de la RPD y el ejército ruso, que se ha unido al proceso, continúa en las zonas más fortificadas de Donbass: Marinka y Avdeevka. En el área de Izyum, se está expandiendo la cabeza de puente para la ofensiva en Slavyansk y Kramatorsk. Es en este lugar donde se espera la mayor batalla entre el ejército ruso y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

norte
Hay una retirada de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas de Kiev y de algunos residentes de la región de Chernihiv. Hoy, se da prioridad a la dirección este y la limpieza de la parte trasera en las regiones de Sumy y Kharkiv.

Está previsto volver a esta dirección después de completar las tareas actuales en el este.

@milcronicas


----------



## ProfeInsti (2 Abr 2022)

Me contaron hace muchos años, gente muy importante.
Que *Henri Levy* iba a ser el primer "Presidente" mundial.
Más tarde me informaron que va a ser *Angelina Jolie.*


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Abr 2022)

Mariúpol


----------



## EGO (2 Abr 2022)

La de cosas extrañas que se ven en este hilo cuando navegas sin registrar y tienes que leer a todos la basura que tienes en el ignore

El maoista ateo de mierda de Zhu De(que tengo en el ignore) hablando del demonio y recitando el evangelio,lo cual implica reconocer la existencia de Dios.



¿Sera purgado?

Recordad que los rojos de mierda odian la religion porque no les gusta que haya un Dios por encima de ellos y un paraiso que no sea el marxista.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ayer comenzo el RAMADAN
> ¿Los Chechenos pueden seguir combatiendo?



Pues si, no es un problema para ellos. Ya lo hicieron en Siria antes.


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (2 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ayer comenzo el RAMADAN
> ¿Los Chechenos pueden seguir combatiendo?



El Ramadán es como la cuaresma cristiana: son normas de sometimiento civil.
No tiene sentido someter a combatientes.


----------



## magufone (2 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Si, es claro, Ucrania se queda con Rusia desde Belgorod al Baikal, y de alli hasta Vladivostok para China.
> 
> Y Kaliningrado para Polonia.



No me interesa mucho lo que deseas, la verdad. Puede que a otros si.


----------



## element (2 Abr 2022)

Vaya por fin el alucinado de thesaker esta reconociendo el valor y la iniciativa de los ucros...






Day 36 of the Russian SMO in the Ukraine – a look at Ukrainian military | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is






Bueno, es un primer paso hacia la aceptación.


Animo: Si los nazis pudieron aceptar en 1945 que ya no serían la luz del mundo, vosotros tambien podreis asumir que Moscu no es la Tercera Roma y que Rusia como mucho es la madre de bastardos tartaros.


----------



## Casino (2 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ayer comenzo el RAMADAN
> ¿Los Chechenos pueden seguir combatiendo?





La Jihad está por encima de todos los demás deberes religiosos, con ella se perdona que no se cumpla ninguno de los otros.
Por eso toda la chusma de moronegros acaba practicándola después de pasarse la vida drogándose, bebiendo y comiendo bacon.
A ver si se encuentran pronto todos ellos con las huríes.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## paconan (2 Abr 2022)

Mariúpol


----------



## Roedr (2 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> *El planeta seria mucho mas seguro, hay que hablarlo con los chinos y los rusos (Alaska Return).*



Fue irnos de América del Norte y los maricones de mexicanos dejaron perder su territorio antes los muertos de hambre yankis de la época.


----------



## magufone (2 Abr 2022)

El 


Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Un poco más de esta guerra…
> Medvedev: "Rusia solo proporcionará trigo a países amigos, Europa y América del Norte no lo son"
> 
> 
> ...



Pues esto se pone muy serio. La guerra es otra.


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (2 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Mariúpol



Que esperabas, teniendo por presidente a un cómico con graves problemas con las drogas.
El títere usano Zelesnsky debería ser ajusticiado por los propios ucranianos decentes.


----------



## Yomateix (2 Abr 2022)

_Hay que hundir Europa como sea_

*La UE dice que contempla más sanciones a Rusia que afecten al sector energético*

El bloque de 27 naciones enfrentará una desaceleración del crecimiento causada por la *guerra en Ucrania*, pero no una recesión, ha agregado, y ha subrayado que el pronóstico de crecimiento del 4% es demasiado optimista y que la *UE *no lo alcanzará. Informa Reuters


_2300 millones lleva ya Biden enviados en armas a Ucrania porque lleva enviando armas desde antes de que comenzase esto....y eso solo son las cantidades que reconocen. Es evidente cuanto interesaba a EEUU esta guerra y de ahí que preparase el terreno desde antes de comenzar el conflicto y después haya estado presionando a Europa para que entrasen con todo. Hay que defender a su héroe títere como sea, para que tape los trapos sucios del hijo de Biden, los laboratorios que no existian, etc etc_

*EEUU anuncia 300 millones de dólares adicionales en ayuda militar a Ucrania*

En un comunicado, el *Pentágono *ha detallado el armamento incluido en el paquete, entre el que se encuentran sistemas de cohetes guiados por láser, sistemas aéreos automáticos de táctica de navaja, sistemas aéreos automáticos Puma, defensas antisistemas aéreos automáticos, vehículos blindados con ruedas multiuso y munición de calibre no estándar.

El paquete de ayuda militar también incluye dispositivos de visión nocturna, sistemas de imagen térmica, sistemas de comunicación táctica segura, ametralladoras no estándar, servicios de imagen por satélite comercial y equipamiento médico.

Estos 300 millones hacen aumentar la cifra total de ayuda militar estadounidense a *Ucrania *desde el inicio de la guerra a 1.600 millones de dólares; y si se cuenta también la enviada antes del inicio de la invasión, *el monto total llega a los 2.300 millones* desde que el actual presidente, Joe Biden, tomó posesión en enero de 2021.


----------



## Roedr (2 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ayer comenzo el RAMADAN
> ¿Los Chechenos pueden seguir combatiendo?



Seguro que sí.... menudo es el Islam. El Islam sólo se vence por divisiones internas, no existe religión más dura y resistente que esa.


----------



## EGO (2 Abr 2022)

Rusia ya no quiere venderle trigo a occidente.

Si en España gobernara alguien parecido a Franco, en vez de rojos de mierda vendidos al globalismo, se iba ahora mismo a Bruselas a sacarse la polla y decirles a la judiada que levanten las restricciones de produccion a ganaderos y agricultores españoles para poder abastecer a Europa.

Podriamos ponernos a producir comida con furia porcina.No dependemos del gas ruso y su petroleo solo el 5% de nuestro consumo.

España esta ahora en una situacion bastante buena dentro de las calamidades que se avecinan...pero como ya he dicho,estamos en manos de rojos,masones,chusma anti España y acabaremos peor que los demas.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Abr 2022)

crimenes de lesa humanidad y genocidio



paconan dijo:


> Mariúpol


----------



## Malevich (2 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Henri Levy, allí donde va trae hambre, muerte y destrucción.



Fue el ideologo de la agresión a Yugoslavia. 
Gente que hace daño hasta a la tierra que pisa.


----------



## el ejpertoc (2 Abr 2022)

Zelenski degrada a dos generales y humilla a dos embajadores


----------



## Yomateix (2 Abr 2022)

¿Quereis que España produzca comida para toda Europa? xD Cuando los ganaderos están hablando de sacrificar animales porque no pueden mantenerlos. Subida del gasoil, de los cereales (y por tanto grano para esos animales) de la luz......ganaderos y agricultores que no pueden permitirse el usar camiones, tractores, maquinaría de procesados etc etc porque no les salen las cuentas.....y cada dia a peor. Las ayudas económicas para que cuadrasen los números deberían ser mucho más elevadas de lo que son. A eso se añade que en la UE son más restrictivos con pesticidas etc etc lo que hace que paises no Europeos, unido a sueldos menores, puedan permitirse ser más competitivos. Y esa ayuda de 15 céntimos para los camioneros (bueno, para todos) que se pagará en los próximos años entre todos los Españoles....aumentando deuda porque a los transportistas no les salen las cuentas y son quienes tendrían que mover luego esos productos.

España con energias limpias (las pocas que tienen) sin apenas centrales nucleares como siguen construyendo otros paises. Con un coste de la energia mayor, con un control alimentario mayor en Europa que supone un mayor coste (irónicamente los productos importados no se tiene en cuenta el mismo control en pesticidas) con una mano de obra más cara, con empresas de transporte y envasado que se llevan más márgen que el propio agricultor.....es inviable.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (2 Abr 2022)

_Especialistas del Centro Internacional de Acción contra las Minas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia iniciaron el desminado humanitario en la LPR _


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ayer comenzo el RAMADAN
> ¿Los Chechenos pueden seguir combatiendo?



Tu iman militar te da permiso y ciao, tambien te permite comer por el dia, hacer la guerra es un trabajo duro y las armas pesan mucho !!!.


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Abr 2022)

_LETONIA INFORMÓ QUE LOS SUMINISTROS DE GAS DE RUSIA SE HAN DETENIDO 

_


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> La de cosas extrañas que se ven en este hilo cuando navegas sin registrar y tienes que leer a todos la basura que tienes en el ignore
> 
> El maoista ateo de mierda de Zhu De(que tengo en el ignore) hablando del demonio y recitando el evangelio,lo cual implica reconocer la existencia de Dios.
> 
> ...



Son marxistas de los que piden confesion y santos oleos...


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _LETONIA INFORMÓ QUE LOS SUMINISTROS DE GAS DE RUSIA SE HAN DETENIDO
> 
> _



*"Que coman pasteles" **Maria Antonieta Dixit*


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Abr 2022)

Energodar, rusos intentando masacrar civiles, su única _hazaña _en esta guerra


----------



## VittorioValencia (2 Abr 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> ¿Quereis que España produzca comida para toda Europa? xD Cuando los ganaderos están hablando de sacrificar animales porque no pueden mantenerlos. Subida del gasoil, de los cereales (y por tanto grano para esos animales) de la luz......ganaderos y agricultores que no pueden permitirse el usar camiones, tractores, maquinaría de procesados etc etc porque no les salen las cuentas.....y cada dia a peor. Las ayudas económicas para que cuadrasen los números deberían ser mucho más elevadas de lo que son. A eso se añade que en la UE son más restrictivos con pesticidas etc etc lo que hace que paises no Europeos, unido a sueldos menores, puedan permitirse ser más competitivos. Y esa ayuda de 15 céntimos para los camioneros (bueno, para todos) que se pagará en los próximos años entre todos los Españoles....aumentando deuda porque a los transportistas no les salen las cuentas y son quienes tendrían que mover luego esos productos.
> 
> España con energias limpias (las pocas que tienen) sin apenas centrales nucleares como siguen construyendo otros paises. Con un coste de la energia mayor, con un control alimentario mayor en Europa que supone un mayor coste (irónicamente los productos importados no se tiene en cuenta el mismo control en pesticidas) con una mano de obra más cara, con empresas de transporte y envasado que se llevan más márgen que el propio agricultor.....es inviable.



Hay que levantar las SANCIONES y volver a comprar fertilizantes y petroleo a Rusia. Es la UE la que nos lleva a la ruina.


----------



## arriondas (2 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Con Marruecos ya no hay mas vallas, ni territorio que regalar, vamos a una nueva guerra con los moros, gracias al Viruelo, *imposible !!!, *eso pensaban los ucranianos hace poco mas de un mes.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1009522



A la hora de una guerra entre España y Marruecos, la pregunta no es "sí o no", es "cuándo". Porque va a estallar, tarde o temprano.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (2 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _LETONIA INFORMÓ QUE LOS SUMINISTROS DE GAS DE RUSIA SE HAN DETENIDO
> 
> _



Letonia andaba pidiendo guerra, de que se queja?


*El Ejército de Tierra despliega artillería pesada en Letonia para reforzar la disuasión en la frontera con Rusia*

16 marzo 2022 - 21:31 h

El Ejército de Tierra ha desplegado artillería pesada en Letonia como parte del refuerzo de capacidades en la misión de la OTAN de disuasión en la frontera con Rusia, al que se comprometió el Gobierno tras la ofensiva militar iniciada por Vladimir Putin en Ucrania.









El Ejército de Tierra despliega artillería pesada en Letonia para reforzar la disuasión en la frontera con Rusia


El Ejército de Tierra ha desplegado artillería pesada en Letonia como parte del refuerzo de capacidades en la misión de la OTAN de disuasión en la frontera con Rusia, al que se comprometió el Gobierno tras la ofensiva militar iniciada por Vladimir Putin en Ucrania.




www.eldiario.es






*Rusia avisa a los estados bálticos de que serán responsables de la "psicosis antirrusa" que están desatando

Letonia, Estonia y Lituania expulsan a diez diplomáticos rusos

Los países Bálticos se coordinan para echar a los representantes de Moscú por "actividades contrarias a su estatus" en medio de la guerra con Ucrania*










Letonia, Estonia y Lituania expulsan a diez diplomáticos rusos


Los países Bálticos se coordinan para echar a los representantes de Moscú por "actividades contrarias a su estatus" en medio de la guerra con Ucrania




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (2 Abr 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> ¿Quereis que España produzca comida para toda Europa? xD Cuando los ganaderos están hablando de sacrificar animales porque no pueden mantenerlos. Subida del gasoil, de los cereales (y por tanto grano para esos animales) de la luz......ganaderos y agricultores que no pueden permitirse el usar camiones, tractores, maquinaría de procesados etc etc porque no les salen las cuentas.....y cada dia a peor. Las ayudas económicas para que cuadrasen los números deberían ser mucho más elevadas de lo que son. A eso se añade que en la UE son más restrictivos con pesticidas etc etc lo que hace que paises no Europeos, unido a sueldos menores, puedan permitirse ser más competitivos. Y esa ayuda de 15 céntimos para los camioneros (bueno, para todos) que se pagará en los próximos años entre todos los Españoles....aumentando deuda porque a los transportistas no les salen las cuentas y son quienes tendrían que mover luego esos productos.
> 
> España con energias limpias (las pocas que tienen) sin apenas centrales nucleares como siguen construyendo otros paises. Con un coste de la energia mayor, con un control alimentario mayor en Europa que supone un mayor coste (irónicamente los productos importados no se tiene en cuenta el mismo control en pesticidas) con una mano de obra más cara, con empresas de transporte y envasado que se llevan más márgen que el propio agricultor.....es inviable.



*Isba y pole !!!*

Tener una casita con huerto en la España rural, no parece mala idea...


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Rusia avisa a los estados bálticos de que serán responsables de la "psicosis antirrusa" que están desatando
> 
> Letonia, Estonia y Lituania expulsan a diez diplomáticos rusos
> 
> Los países Bálticos se coordinan para echar a los representantes de Moscú por "actividades contrarias a su estatus" en medio de la guerra con Ucrania*



Balticos y polacos, buscan el martirio desesperadamente.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Abr 2022)

*Volkswagen cerrará la semana que viene por problemas de suministro en su planta de Bratislava*
La planta del grupo automovilístico alemán _Volkswagen_ en la capital eslovaca, Bratislava, cerrará la próxima semana debido a los problemas de suministro provocados por la guerra de Ucrania y la escasez de semiconductores en el mundo, dijo la compañía en un comunicado difundido el viernes.









Piegāžu problēmu dēļ Volkswagen Bratislavas rūpnīcā nākamnedēļ apturēs darbību


Vācijas autobūves koncerna Volkswagen rūpnīca Slovākijas galvaspilsētā Bratislavā nākamnedēļ apturēs darbību, ņemot vērā Ukrainas kara izraisītās piegāžu problēmas un pusvadītāju deficītu pasaulē, teikts piektdien publiskotajā uzņēmuma paziņojumā.




www.diena.lv


----------



## arriondas (2 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Letonia andaba pidiendo guerra, de que se queja?
> 
> 
> *El Ejército de Tierra despliega artillería pesada en Letonia para reforzar la disuasión en la frontera con Rusia*
> ...



En el fondo, nada que no hayan querido. Y a ver quienes son los siguientes en quedarse sin gas ruso. Que se lo compren al abuelete, que es gas democrático e inclusivo.


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Abr 2022)

_Los economistas occidentales esperan que Rusia gane el equivalente a unos 320.000 millones de dólares este año, un 35% más que el año pasado. _



¿La guerra le sale rentable a Rusia?...sería cachondísimo, occidente le financia la guerra a Putin.


----------



## Honkler (2 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _LETONIA INFORMÓ QUE LOS SUMINISTROS DE GAS DE RUSIA SE HAN DETENIDO
> 
> _



Yo es que a los países bálticos los dejaba sin gas permanentemente, panda de desgraciados.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Abr 2022)

100 buenas noticias


----------



## Roedr (2 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Los economistas occidentales esperan que Rusia gane el equivalente a unos 320.000 millones de dólares este año, un 35% más que el año pasado. _
> 
> 
> 
> ¿La guerra le sale rentable a Rusia?...sería cachondísimo, occidente le financia la guerra a Putin.



A corto plazo es posible, a largo plazo parece mal negocio. Se quedarán sin el mercado EU. Pero poco más pueden hacer, se están jugando todo en esta guerra. Si sobreviven ya volverá a salir el sol. Desde luego tendrán que cambiar su economía (como el resto).


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Abr 2022)

_En 2019, Zelensky anunció una retirada parcial de las fuerzas de Donbass. Sus soldados se rebelaron. Fue a Zolote para hablar con ellos. Las tropas de Azov le dijeron que no le dejarían retirarse. Aquí está recibiendo una reprimenda de un soldado. Más tarde, los nacionalistas le amenazaron de muerte.

_


----------



## Scardanelli (2 Abr 2022)

El ejército “liberador”…


----------



## Bartleby (2 Abr 2022)

El mundo está dando un ejemplo de solidaridad.


----------



## Lykan_chus (2 Abr 2022)

Alguien puede darme un resumen nivel 5 de como va la guerra?


----------



## mazuste (2 Abr 2022)

element dijo:


> Vaya por fin el alucinado de thesaker esta reconociendo el valor y la iniciativa de los ucros...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Todo es según el cristal con que se mire.

La traducción mas pragmática dice que la colosal infraestructura, preparación y maquinaria militar
ucraniana acumulada, que se ha ido mostrando a lo largo de este mes, no era solo para defenderse.


----------



## Scardanelli (2 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Balticos y polacos, buscan el martirio desesperadamente.



¿El ejército de Panchov Villarovich va a abrir otro frente en el que poder hacer “fintas”?


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Abr 2022)

_Artículo del Reino Unido sobre Azov y otras fuerzas nacionalistas que le dijeron al presidente Zelensky que no le permitirían retirarse de la guerra del Donbass. Prometieron traer 10.000 nuevos combatientes por cada 1.000 que intentara retirar. Los extremistas controlan Ucrania.

_


----------



## Roedr (2 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _En 2019, Zelensky anunció una retirada parcial de las fuerzas de Donbass. Sus soldados se rebelaron. Fue a Zolote para hablar con ellos. Las tropas de Azov le dijeron que no le dejarían retirarse. Aquí está recibiendo una reprimenda de un soldado. Más tarde, los nacionalistas le amenazaron de muerte.
> 
> _



la leche... yo pensaba que Zelensky era el ultra y resulta que a sus soldados les va la marcha. Pues nada, deben estar gozándolo en Mariupol.


----------



## Nico (2 Abr 2022)

Lykan_chus dijo:


> Alguien puede darme un resumen nivel 5 de como va la guerra?




Va ganando Rusia.
Fin del Resumen.


----------



## pgas (2 Abr 2022)

*EL EJÉRCITO RUSO PREPARA SU MAYOR OPERACIÓN DESDE LA SEGUNDA GUERRA MUNDIAL*

*Por Yevgeny Krutikov, Daria Volkova y Alyona Zadorozhnaya. Moscú – traducido por John Helmer, Moscú @ bears_with*

Grandes unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Donbass serán cortadas en pedazos y luego destruidas.
Tropas rusas, así como unidades de la República Popular de Donetsk (DPR) y la República Popular de Lugansk (LPR), se están acercando desde el norte, este y sur, y pronto podrán cerrar un gran caldero con los 50.000 hombres del grupo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (AFU) en Donbass. Estas son las unidades más entrenadas del ejército ucraniano: han estado en la zona de combate desde 2014, bien entrenadas y fortalecidas. Pero solo la derrota de las AFU en Donbass nos permitirá resolver otras tareas militares y políticas en Ucrania. ¿Cómo se desarrollará la ofensiva?



_Publicado por primera vez en Vzglyad el 31 de marzo. _

Se han completado todas las tareas principales de las fuerzas rusas en las direcciones de Kiev y Chernigov, por lo que ahora el objetivo de reagrupar nuestras tropas es, en primer lugar, completar la operación para la liberación completa de Donbass. Esta declaración fue hecha el miércoles por el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.

Tras los resultados de la primera etapa de la operación especial, fue posible obligar al enemigo a concentrar fuerzas alrededor de Kiev y Chernihiv. Gracias a esto, el grupo Donbass de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se quedó sin una afluencia de recursos frescos del oeste y del centro de Ucrania, informa RIA Novosti el mensaje del departamento de defensa.

*MAPA POLÍTICO DE UCRANIA*





Click on source link for enlarged view: https://www.nationsonline.org/

*DISPOSICIÓN DE FUERZAS, 31 DE MARZO DE 2022*


Source, with map enlargement, key and explanatory notes, French Ministry of the Armed Forces. 

Más temprano en el día, el jefe de la RPD, Denis Pushilin, dijo en el canal de televisión Russia-1: “hay muchas razones para creer que ahora la operación para liberar Donbass irá mucho más rápido”. El jefe de la república nombró varias direcciones en las que las tropas de la RPD continúan desarrollando la ofensiva, informó el sitio web oficial de Pushilin.

Los defensores de Donbass se están moviendo hacia Avdiivka, en realidad los suburbios del norte de Donetsk y Maryinka, ubicada justo al oeste de la capital de la república. Pushilin mencionó dos objetivos más ubicados a 30 o 40 kilómetros de Donetsk. Estos son Novobakhmutovka, al norte, cerca de la carretera que conduce a Kramatorsk, y Novomikhailovka, ubicada al suroeste de la capital de la RPD.




Pushilin también evaluó la situación en Mariupol, que ahora está siendo liberada por las fuerzas de la RPD junto con el ejército ruso y las fuerzas de la Rosgvardiya [Guardia Nacional]. Según el jefe de la república, grupos dispares de los batallones territoriales [terbats] resisten y se emprende su erradicación. Anteriormente, las unidades del batallón Azov fueron expulsadas de los edificios residenciales: alrededor de siete mil militantes en total fueron bloqueados en la zona industrial de la planta de Azovstal.




Según una fuente del periódico _Vzglyad_ , hay evidencia de que en una reunión en Mariupol de Ramzan Kadyrov con el comandante del 8º Ejército, el teniente general Andrei Mordvichev (anteriormente, la propaganda ucraniana lo declaró muerto), se discutió el momento de la limpieza de Azovstal . Se supone que eso requiere alrededor de una semana. Pero el aislamiento del territorio de la planta en la orilla oriental del río Kalmius ya nos permite liberar fuerzas significativas para su traslado en otras direcciones.

_*La DPR está haciendo retroceder la línea del frente*_

Por lo tanto, se puede concluir de las palabras de Pushilin: después de completar la operación Mariupol, las tropas de la RPD se concentrarán en hacer retroceder la línea del frente (la antigua línea de contacto) de Donetsk, Horlivka, Yasinovata y otras ciudades de la aglomeración central de Donetsk , que siguen sufriendo los bombardeos de las AFU. Por ejemplo, el miércoles, la artillería ucraniana golpeó Donetsk dos veces con los sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento Grad Multiple, disparando al menos 25 misiles en total.

El enemigo tiene “serias fortificaciones en todas las direcciones ofensivas mencionadas anteriormente, pero sin embargo estamos avanzando”, afirmó el líder de Donetsk. “Todavía no es posible hablar de una fecha límite para la operación: todo está ligado a muchos factores diferentes. Pero el hecho de que la operación se está acelerando ya es un hecho”, subrayó nuevamente el jefe de la república. Según él, alrededor del 55% al 60% del territorio de la RPD dentro de sus fronteras administrativas [anteriores a 2014] ha sido liberado. Recordemos que hasta el 24 de febrero, la república controlaba solo alrededor de una cuarta parte de este territorio.

Aún más ambiciosos, pero se debe tener en cuenta la menor concentración de tropas enemigas, fueron los éxitos en la dirección de Lugansk. Actualmente, la LPR controla al menos el 90% del territorio oficial del oblast; casi en todas partes la república ha llegado a las fronteras proclamadas en 2014. La excepción es la aglomeración de Severodonetsk – Lisichansk – Rubezhnoye en el oeste de la región de Lugansk cerca de la frontera con la RPD. La lucha activa continúa aquí.




_*Direcciones del impacto*_

Al mismo tiempo, desde principios de esta semana, continuaron los enfrentamientos entre las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania al sur y suroeste de Izyum (región de Jarkov, 44 kilómetros en línea recta a Slavyansk, 55 km hasta Kramatorsk). También hubo batallas en dirección sur cerca de Gulyai-Pole y la mencionada Novomikhailovka.

Es a estas áreas a las que se han trasladado nuevos refuerzos en los últimos días, así como aquellas unidades del ejército ruso, la DPR y la LPR que están siendo liberadas en Mariupol mientras se limpia la ciudad. Las fuerzas también están siendo transferidas aquí desde la dirección de Kherson – Nikolaev. Este redespliegue fue posible después de la derrota de las unidades de la Brigada 28 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que intentaron atacar en la dirección de Kherson; que terminó el lunes.

Según los analistas, el traslado de tropas indica la preparación de un ataque en los próximos días en direcciones convergentes desde el sur y el norte para cercar finalmente al mayor grupo de Donbass de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con su posterior destrucción.

“Estamos hablando de la derrota de un grupo de 40.000-50.000 personas”, explicó a _Vzglyad_ el experto militar Boris Rozhin . “De hecho, para el ejército ruso, esta es la mayor operación de este tipo desde la Gran Guerra Patria. Esto tiene sus propias dificultades. Pero el enemigo está perdiendo en su defensa. Entonces todos esperan el inicio de la segunda fase, que está relacionada con una operación ofensiva para cercar a este grupo”.

“El grupo principal de AFU en realidad está dividido en dos partes. Una parte más pequeña estaba rodeada en Mariupol y ya ha sido parcialmente destruida”, agregó Rozhin. “Hay un gran grupo que se defiende en el área de Donetsk, Horlivka, y también hay un grupo asociado que se defiende en Severodonetsk y Lisichansk. La tarea es rodearlos y destruirlos”.



Left to right: Boris Rozhin (_Colonel Cassad_); Andrei Prokaev; Alexei Leonkov (_Arsenal of the Fatherland_). 

_*Ofensiva desde el norte: no asaltarán Slavyansk de frente*_

“Se desplegará un grupo de tropas rusas en la región de Donbass de Izyum para asegurar una nueva ofensiva en dirección a Kamenka y otros asentamientos para rodear el grupo de tropas ucraniano en las aglomeraciones urbanas Slavyansk-Kramatorsk y Lisichansk-Severodonetsk”, dice el experto militar Andrei Prokaev.

Ya se puede afirmar: después de la derrota del grupo ucraniano cerca de Izyum, comenzó el avance lento pero gradual de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas hacia el sur directamente a Slavyansk y al suroeste a Barvenkovo. Esto crea los requisitos previos para el movimiento de norte a sur con el fin de cerrar el caldero en torno al grupo Donbass de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. La resistencia en esta área fue seria, pero gradualmente el frente comenzó a cambiar. Ahora las tropas rusas se han afianzado en la orilla sur del Seversky Donets y continúan acumulando fuerzas allí.

El Monasterio de la Santa Dormición Svyatogorsky, convenientemente ubicado en la orilla alta del río y convertido en una posición defensiva por las AFU y los batallones territoriales, también cae en un semicírculo. En línea recta a Slavyansk, quedan unos 10 kilómetros, pero, según los expertos, lo más probable es que nadie asalte la aglomeración fortificada de Slavyansk – Kramatorsk de frente.



“Hay áreas fortificadas en la línea de contacto, que están marcadas por puntos importantes: Avdiivka, Slavyansk, Severodonetsk, Lisichansk y Krasnoznamensk”, recordó Alexei Leonkov, editor en jefe de _la revista Arsenal de la Patria_ .

Según Prokaev, las tropas rusas deberán proteger los flancos para evitar ataques durante la ofensiva. “Nos oponemos en Donbass a unidades experimentadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, han estado luchando allí desde 2014, tienen cuarteles generales, almacenes, fortificaciones. Además, los zapadores ucranianos volarán los puentes restantes, y el ejército ruso también debería tener en cuenta este factor durante la ofensiva”, señaló el analista.

_*Ofensiva desde el suroeste: el papel clave de Gulyai-Pole*_

Las tropas rusas están “esperando que se complete la limpieza de Mariupol para transferir fuerzas adicionales a la dirección de Zaporozhye, cree Rozhin. A su vez, el Estado Mayor ucraniano decidió fortalecer el flanco sur del grupo Donbass a expensas de las unidades de asalto: la 95.ª Zhytomyr y la 25.ª Dnieper odshbr (brigadas de asalto aerotransportadas separadas).

El Estado Mayor de la AFU planeó recuperar Volnovakha, recientemente liberada por las fuerzas de la RPD, y "desbloquear" Mariupol. Pero los cálculos de Kiev no estaban justificados. Las dos brigadas de asalto anfibio mencionadas anteriormente, abandonadas en el área de Gulyai-Pole a Ugledar, están retrocediendo gradualmente hacia el norte hasta Novomikhailovka y más allá de Kurakhovo, metiéndose directamente al caldero, dicen los analistas.
Un avance cerca de Novomikhailovka y cerca de Gulyai-Pole destruirá todo el frente de la AFU y, por lo tanto, es a estas áreas a las que se están transfiriendo ahora las unidades liberadas y los refuerzos. Los expertos creen que la ocupación de Novomikhailovka por parte de las unidades rusas conducirá a un avance en el frente con acceso a Kurakhovo, que ya está a 50 km de Donetsk. Partes de la DPR en el mismo lugar se mueven lentamente hacia el oeste a través de Marinka. Los combates ya están en marcha en la zona del vertedero principal, dominando la estepa, hasta Kurakhovo. Todo esto amenaza con un caldero al grupo ucraniano al oeste de Donetsk.

“El objetivo es llegar a la retaguardia de este grupo, avanzando en direcciones convergentes del norte y el sur”, señaló a su vez Rozhin. "Al final, es necesario cortar la carretera Donetsk - Pavlograd, a lo largo de la cual pasa el suministro principal de AFU en Donbass". Para aclarar, Pavlograd es una ciudad al este de la región de Dnipropetrovsk, a unos 150 kilómetros al noroeste de Donetsk.

Ver archivo adjunto 1008737

Como se informó anteriormente, aviones rusos y misiles Kalibr disparados desde el mar destruyeron una instalación clave de AFU: un cruce ferroviario en Pavlograd, que el ejército ucraniano está tratando de reparar a toda prisa. Las tropas rusas “pueden avanzar a través de Slavyansk, Barvenkovo o Lugovoye en dirección a Pavlograd”, señaló Rozhin. “Por supuesto, nadie revelará qué tipo de plan elegirá el comando”, explicó el experto.

"Las tropas que ahora tienen que 'restablecer' el grupo de 50.000 hombres de la AFU, actuarán según el principio de 'divide y destruye': las grandes formaciones enemigas serán 'cortadas' en bolsas separadas de resistencia y luego completamente destruidas". dice el experto. Al mismo tiempo, según Rozhin, se utilizarán todo tipo de armas: artillería, morteros, sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple, armas de precisión y sistemas de armas de aviación.

_*¿Que sigue?*_

“Cuando se liquide todo el grupo Donbass, liberaremos un número significativo de nuestras Fuerzas Armadas, así como las fuerzas de la LPR y la DPR”, sugirió Leonkov. “Continuarán su ofensiva hacia el oeste, donde se unirán con aquellos grupos de tropas que ingresaron al territorio de Ucrania desde el norte. Y luego llevarán a cabo las tareas a las que se enfrentan: la desmilitarización y la desnazificación de Ucrania”.

Según los expertos, el plan estratégico inicial destinado a destruir los grupos más grandes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y las Fuerzas de Seguridad Nacional, eliminando la infraestructura militar de Ucrania y privándola de su potencial militar, esto no ha cambiado. Pero solo después de la derrota de la agrupación Donbass de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y las Fuerzas de Seguridad Nacional, el problema se resolverá en otras direcciones, incluso en Nikolaev, Odessa, Krivoy Rog, Zaporozhye y Dnepropetrovsk.

Al mismo tiempo, Rusia en Ucrania está lidiando con el ejército más grande de Europa (a excepción de los turcos) y está tratando de resolver el problema con el menor derramamiento de sangre posible.

Trad Goo


----------



## mazuste (2 Abr 2022)

VittorioValencia dijo:


> Hay que levantar las SANCIONES y volver a comprar fertilizantes y petroleo a Rusia. Es la UE la que nos lleva a la ruina.



Cuando se habla de independencia hay que tener soberanía alimenticia, entre otras cosas.


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Abr 2022)

_Cuando se dio cuenta de que no tenía ningún poder real sobre las tropas de Azov y otras fuerzas nacionalistas que se negaban a obedecer sus órdenes y amenazaban con matarlo, Zelensky empezó a aceptarlos a ellos y a su agenda militante.

_


----------



## quinciri (2 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _En 2019, Zelensky anunció una retirada parcial de las fuerzas de Donbass. Sus soldados se rebelaron. Fue a Zolote para hablar con ellos. Las tropas de Azov le dijeron que no le dejarían retirarse. Aquí está recibiendo una reprimenda de un soldado. Más tarde, los nacionalistas le amenazaron de muerte.
> 
> _



¿habria manera de conseguir una traducción de la conversación de este video ?


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> ¿El ejército de Panchov Villarovich va a abrir otro frente en el que poder hacer “fintas”?



Ni idea, pero la escalada, no pronostica nada bueno !!!.  

PD- Hay guerras que duran 30 años, otras duran 100...


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Abr 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> ¿habria manera de conseguir una traducción de la conversación de este video ?



Sería interesante sí, voy a chafardear a ver...


----------



## Trajanillo (2 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1009496



Nadie de los que defiende a la OTAN o los giliprogres que pululan por el foro te va a decir nada que no sea demagogo o algo similar, no te lo van a decir porque su discurso se cae y no soportarían mirarse en el espejo, lo que está demostrando esta guerra que todos aquellos que se dicen defensores de la democracia y la libertad no lo son porque para ello es más importante un niño europeo y caucasico que un niño asiatico y arabe.
Asco de doble moral...


----------



## Roedr (2 Abr 2022)

Algunos olvidan que lo más importante en las guerras es salvar el pellejo. Si vuelve a salir el sol los enemigos pueden llegar a ser amiguitos, y al revés.


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Abr 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> ¿habria manera de conseguir una traducción de la conversación de este video ?



Hay una transcripción en inglés de parte de ella:


----------



## Nico (2 Abr 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> ¿habria manera de conseguir una traducción de la conversación de este video ?



Puedes hacerlo tú.

a) Copias el vídeo
b) Separas el audio
c) Lo pasas por Google Translate

Si tienes ganas...

d) Reeditas el vídeo con la traducción en forma de subtítulos.
e) Lo subes al foro.

Y si tienes suerte...

f) Alguien te pone un Zanks.


----------



## mazuste (2 Abr 2022)

Lykan_chus dijo:


> Alguien puede darme un resumen nivel 5 de como va la guerra?



La guerra real ha terminado pero algunos no lo saben todavía y continúan como zombies.

El problema es la insaciable soberbia de las élites occidentales que simplemente no creen,
todavía, que puedan ser toreadas por las "colonias" de EEUU y cipayos de variada catadura.


----------



## Bartleby (2 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Balticos y polacos, buscan el martirio desesperadamente.




Si a ello le sumas que quieren dejar a Alemania sin suministros de energía, se está siguiendo la receta de libro sumando todos los ingredientes para liarla. Al final, si quieres que la movida se desmadre, no tienes más que hacer que sacar de sus casillas a los prusianos.


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Abr 2022)

_El hombre que le habla al presidente Zelensky en el video es Denys Yantar, exlíder del partido Cuerpo Nacional, una rama del ultranacionalista Batallón Azov que alberga a los extremistas nazis. Murió en 2020, supuestamente de "cáncer de sangre". 

_

Són pura mafia...


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (2 Abr 2022)

Se esta ganado nuestro respeto, nuevo video.

*CRIMENES de LESA HUMANIDAD en MARIUPOL UCRANIA*




Rubén Gisbert
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCkHR9m-tscD3ojD7_viIfTA

*Explica como han sido las fuerzas Ucranianas son las que han evitado los corredores humanitarios.*


----------



## arriondas (2 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Artículo del Reino Unido sobre Azov y otras fuerzas nacionalistas que le dijeron al presidente Zelensky que no le permitirían retirarse de la guerra del Donbass. Prometieron traer 10.000 nuevos combatientes por cada 1.000 que intentara retirar. Los extremistas controlan Ucrania.
> 
> _



Y eso que el Ricardito Marquina dice que los nazis no tienen peso en la sociedad ucraniana. Pero no cuela. Como la Historia demuestra, no hace falta ser mayoría para controlar un territorio, basta con ser una minoría lo suficientemente organizada y decidida. La pasividad, el miedo, y la complicidad de la mayoría harán el resto.


----------



## Pepejosé (2 Abr 2022)

Interesante canal sobre la situación actual en el mundo.
Parece mentira que nos den lecciones de libertad de prensa desde Latinoamérica.

Ahora están hablando sobre el cobro en rublos del gas ruso y el posible racionamiento de combustible en Europa.


----------



## Nico (2 Abr 2022)

A esta altura del hilo y con toda la información que ha salido a la luz, está claro que Rusia sólo se adelantó a una guerra en la que iban a embarcarla más temprano que tarde.

Los nazis ucranianos *iban a invadir el Donbass y Crimea*, obligando a Rusia a actuar, pero en vez de liderar los acontecimientos, con todos los apuros e improvisación de una defensa "a las apuradas".

EE.UU. y Europa le iban a aplicar LAS MISMAS sanciones económicas, pero habrían tenido varios meses para acumular gas y petróleo.

La jugada de Putin, los pescó a todos con los calzoncillos a medio colocar, y gracias a eso ha podido controlar la situación militar sobre el terreno y el impacto de las sanciones no ha sido tan severo (o sí, pero con dolor de la otra parte, cosa que no hubiera ocurrido si los pescaba "con los depósitos llenos").

Rusia hubiera terminado encerrada, quizás perdiendo Crimea y su control sobre el Mar Negro, con fuerzas extranjeras en el Mar de Azov, su frontera con Ucrania erizada de misiles y drones de la NATO y su economía hecha polvo.

Qué pedazo de estadista que es Putin !!, hay que sacarse el sombrero. Estaba a pocos meses de sufrir una debacle militar, política y económica, y gracias a su sagacidad y sentido estratégico, ha conseguido revertir la situación.

No sé si los rusos conseguirán otro estadista de este fuste y altura. De lo que no tengo duda, es que ha entrado en la Historia de Rusia por la puerta grande y será recordado por generaciones.


----------



## Nico (2 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> El hombre que le habla al presidente Zelensky en el video es Denys Yantar, exlíder del partido Cuerpo Nacional, una rama del ultranacionalista Batallón Azov que alberga a los extremistas nazis. Murió en 2020, *supuestamente de "cáncer de sangre".*




Veo que en aquella región del mundo arreglan todo con Polonio. Lo deben vender en las farmacias del barrio.


----------



## raptors (2 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> A esta altura del hilo y con toda la información que ha salido a la luz, está claro que Rusia sólo se adelantó a una guerra en la que iban a embarcarla más temprano que tarde.
> 
> Los nazis ucranianos *iban a invadir el Donbass y Crimea*, obligando a Rusia a actuar, pero en vez de liderar los acontecimientos, con todos los apuros e improvisación de una defensa "a las apuradas".
> 
> ...



No encuentro fallas en esta argumentación...!!


----------



## Bulldozerbass (2 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> A esta altura del hilo y con toda la información que ha salido a la luz, está claro que Rusia sólo se adelantó a una guerra en la que iban a embarcarla más temprano que tarde.
> 
> Los nazis ucranianos *iban a invadir el Donbass y Crimea*, obligando a Rusia a actuar, pero en vez de liderar los acontecimientos, con todos los apuros e improvisación de una defensa "a las apuradas".
> 
> ...



Hay quien dice que es el Katejon.


----------



## dabuti (2 Abr 2022)

02.04.2022
05:45

*El papa Francisco analiza visitar Kiev*

El papa Francisco podría viajar a Ucrania. Así lo aseguró al ser consultado sobre si estaba tomando en consideración la invitación a ir a Kiev: "sí, esta sobre la mesa".

El papa Francisco llegó este sábado a la isla de Malta, adonde se espera que brinde un mensaje de solidaridad con los migrantes que tratan de alcanzar Europa en una peligrosa travesía por el Mediterráneo.


----------



## dabuti (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Nico (2 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Hay quien dice que es el Katejon.




Pues si no lo es, le pasa raspando !!  

Ha frenado la maniobra de la PSYOPS con el Covid, la Agenda "lesbo-feminista" queda detenida ante temas más importantes y el zamarreo en la economía mundial obliga a sacarse varias caretas.

Digamos que los planes del NWO, o quedan detenidos, o han sido desarticulados.

Y eso sin contar que ha salvado a China !! (luego de neutralizar a Rusia seguía China). Espero que los chinorris sean agradecidos y devuelvan el favor.

Y me atrevo a decir que a Irán !! (antes o después Irán estaba en la lista). Otros que tendrían que agradecer al cielo (en este caso a Alá) que les ha desviado el golpe !!

Sé que cuesta ver el "_big picture_", pero sin duda sacaron a Trump en unas elecciones amañadas y cuidadosamente planificadas, para poder desarrollar esta fase del Plan con toda crudeza: *Rusia-Irán-China*... y con eso se aseguraban los siguientes 100 años de NWO sin obstáculos.

Como digo, si no es el Katejón le hizo el trabajo !


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## El amigo (2 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> No hay prisa.
> Putin es paciente y tiene planes.... . Por mucho que les joda a algunos.


----------



## Bartleby (2 Abr 2022)

LOS AUSTROHUNGAROS, SIEMPRE HAY ALGUNOS A LOS QUE NO HAY QUE TOCAR MUCHO LAS PELOTAS


----------



## lasoziedad (2 Abr 2022)

*Poseidón, el arma más temida de Rusia es capaz de crear olas radioactivas de 500 metros*

*Imagina un torpedo con una ojiva que puede crear una ola gigante y además de agua radiactiva. Pues Rusia lo tiene.*

Cesar Otero 2 de abril de 2022 10:44 CEST

Vamos directos al grano: es el torpedo de mayor tamaño que existe, mide 20 metros de largo, posee una ojiva nuclear que puede detonar al llegar a la costa y crear así un tsunami de 500 metros de altura que golpea con agua radiactiva… Se llama Poseidón, es el primero y único de su clase.

Y las intenciones de Putin es de tenerlo operativo en cuanto pueda para redefinir las reglas del conflicto moderno.

*El mayor tsunami provocado por el Hombre*

El 11 de marzo de 2011, *un terremoto de magnitud 9.0, tan intenso que es el cuarto más potente registrado en la historia, provocó un tsunami con olas de 10 metros de altura que barrieron la Costa Este de Japón,* causando 18.000 fallecidos, daños por más de 235.000 millones de dólares, y una emergencia nuclear en la planta nuclear de Fukushima. Una de las olas penetró hasta 10 kilómetros en el interior de la ciudad de Sendai.









El 26 de diciembre de 2004, justo el día después de Navidad, *un terremoto de magnitud 9.1 en la costa de Sumatra creó un tsunami con olas de 50 metros de altura* que penetraron hasta 5 kilómetros en el interior de Meubolah, Sumatra. Murieron alrededor de 230.000 personas y provocó daños por valor de 10.000 millones de dólares.

Ahora imaginad un Tsunami que no nace millas adentro del mar, sino que se desata directamente en la costa, cerca de núcleos urbanos. *Un tsunami repentino con olas de hasta 500 metros de altura, 10 veces más que en Sumatra.* Olas tan altas como el desaparecido World Trade Center, y más de la mitad de altas que el Burj Khalifa de Dubai. Y *olas ‘cargadas’ de material radiactivo mezclado con el agua*, capaz de no sólo de golpear la costa y adentrarse kilómetros en su interior, sino de dejar todo lo que ese agua toque inhabitable y radiactivo durante cientos de años. Eso es lo que puede hacer Poseidón.

*Poseidon 2M39*

*Poseidón es el mayor torpedo jamás desarrollado en ningún país.* Con unos 2 metros de diámetro y *más de 20 metros de longitud,* es aproximadamente el doble del tamaño de los misiles balísticos lanzados desde submarinos (SLBM) y treinta veces el tamaño de un torpedo "pesado" normal. El arma se considera principalmente como parte de la disuasión nuclear, actuando como arma de segundo ataque contra centros de población costeros como Nueva York y Los Ángeles.









En este escenario, su falta de dependencia de los satélites y el hecho de que pase literalmente por debajo de las defensas antimisiles lo convierten en _“una muerte lenta pero inevitable”._ Y es que según las fuentes Poseidon no depende de ningún GPS externo, no necesita un satélite que lo guíe, sino que sigue su sistema interno de navegación.

*Capaz de navegar a 1km de profundidad, puede ir prácticamente en silencio, muy despacio, para no activar ninguno de los sistemas costeros de defensa.* Y al alcanzar cierta distancia de la costa, acelerar a 70 nudos y auto-detonarse. En comparativa, un submarino de la clase Seawolf norteamericana sólo alcanza 490 metros de profundidad y 35 nudos de velocidad máxima.

*Portando una cabeza nuclear de 2 megatones*, Poseidon podría acabar con toda una flota costera de la Marina. Pe*ro con una ojiva de 100 megatones, arrasaría en el acto la ciudad de Nueva York y la costa de New Jersey,* dejándolas además inhabitables por siglos. Fuentes oficiales rusas lo han posicionado repetidamente como un sistema polivalente con un papel táctico nuclear anti-buque, que se muestra atacando grupos de batalla de portaaviones.

Su utilidad contra objetivos móviles no está tan clara, pero en cualquier caso debe tomarse en serio. En todo caso, este papel táctico-nuclear hace que la lucha contra este sistema sea más apremiante, ya que _“la tradicional "destrucción mutuamente asegurada" (MAD) se ve socavada”._









*Especificaciones*

Longitud: 24 metros (79 pies) (estimación)
Diámetro: 2 m (6,5 pies) (estimado)
Velocidad: 70 nudos (los informes que afirman que Poseidón puede viajar a velocidades muy altas y/o que utiliza la supercavitación -el uso de una burbuja de cavitación para reducir la fricción de la piel en un objeto sumergido y permitir altas velocidades- han sido desmentidos).
Alcance: +10.000 kilómetros
Profundidad de operación: >1.000 metros (3.280 pies) (informado)
Propulsión: nuclear
Ojiva: De 2 a 100 megatones (reportado)
En noviembre de 2020, Christopher A. Ford -ex secretario de Estado adjunto de Seguridad Internacional y No Proliferación- dijo del torpedo Poseidón que puede *"inundar las ciudades costeras de Estados Unidos con tsunamis radiactivos".* El arma es _"muy real”_: el Vicealmirante Nils Andreas Stensønes, Jefe de Inteligencia de Noruega, dijo que su agencia considera el Poseidón como "_*parte del nuevo tipo de armas de disuasión nuclear”.*_

*Torpedo autónomo intercontinental de propulsión nuclear*

La pregunta que muchos se hacen: “¿Está ya operativo el Poseidon 2M39?” “¿Pueden desplegarlo apuntando a la costa Sur de Ucrania?” “¿O a otras costas de otros países?” *La respuesta es que no, no lo está aún según expertos en Inteligencia*. El 20 de febrero de 2019, el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin anunció que el primer submarino destinado a llevar el Poseidón sería lanzado en la primavera de 2019, refiriéndose según el experto en sumergibles y sistemas submarinos Hi Sutton _“probablemente al Pr.09852 Belgorod, cuya botadura estaba prevista para 2018"._










El mismo día, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso publicó un vídeo (en Youtube) de las pruebas del torpedo. *Poseidón ha sido probado a bordo de la embarcación de la clase Sarov d*el Proyecto 20120, construida expresamente. Y “_cuando entre en servicio en 2027, será transportado por dos submarinos operativos”:_

Una embarcación modificada de la clase OSCAR-II, el Proyecto 09852 Belgorod
El Proyecto 09851 Khabarovsk, construido expresamente.
La buena noticia según sites como Naval News es que *a día de hoy, ninguno de los submarinos que lo llevan está operativo.* Un submarino de prueba, el *Sarov,* que puede llevar un sólo torpedo Poseidón, está en servicio. Otro barco, el *Belgorod,* aún no ha entrado en servicio. Se puede especular que “Rusia podría intentar un lanzamiento si está lo suficientemente desesperada. Pero actualmente no se acerca al nivel de amenaza de los misiles tradicionales lanzados desde submarinos”.

*Desde una base submarina*

Según Sutton, además del lanzamiento submarino hay *informes y rumores de que Poseidón tiene una opción de lanzamiento en el lecho marino,* esperando en el fondo del mar durante el tiempo necesario. En este modo el sistema puede ser conocido como Skif (Скиф - posiblemente llamado así por los nómadas escitas que una vez las estepas de Eurasia hace 1500 años). No está claro si lo desplegarán los submarinos anfitriones (arriba) o los buques de superficie, pero si existiese estaría quebrantando los tratados de armamento de *depositar armas en el suelo marino por encima de las 12 millas.*



*El sistema por tanto aún no está listo -o eso indican los datos y especulaciones.* Pero sí suscita preocupación por la estabilidad nuclear en un futuro próximo. Poseidon cambia la forma de la disuasión nuclear y se convertirá en una de las armas más temidas de Rusia cuando esté listo.

Lo único que rezamos es porque no llegue a usarse jamás, porque si su potencia de daño y destrucción son absolutas, más aún lo serían las represalias del resto de países y estaríamos en la temida guerra nuclear.


Poseidón, el arma más temida de Rusia es capaz de crear olas radioactivas de 500 metros


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (2 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Poseidón, el arma más temida de Rusia es capaz de crear olas radioactivas de 500 metros*
> 
> *Imagina un torpedo con una ojiva que puede crear una ola gigante y además de agua radiactiva. Pues Rusia lo tiene.*
> 
> ...




El oso se siente acosado y ha empezado a dar zarpazos. Algunos están mirando hasta donde pueden tensar la cuerda, utilizan a otros para ese menester....me temo que mas de uno no volverá a hacer el tonto nunca mas, esta vez la cosa va muy en serio.


----------



## lasoziedad (2 Abr 2022)

*Fin de la colaboración espacial*

La agencia espacial rusa *Roscosmos *constató la negativa de las agencias espaciales de EEUU, Canadá, Europa y Japón* a levantar las sanciones en contra de sus empresas* y anunció que Rusia decidirá próximamente la fecha del fin de su cooperación en la Estación Espacial Internacional (EEI).


----------



## quinciri (2 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Puedes hacerlo tú.
> 
> a) Copias el vídeo
> b) Separas el audio
> ...



Por eso preguntaba. Pero de todos modos las traducciones automatizadas del ruso suelen salir bastante churro. Aunque de algo te acabas enterando.


----------



## Mabuse (2 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ayer comenzo el RAMADAN
> ¿Los Chechenos pueden seguir combatiendo?



El Ramadán en los países civilizados es como cualquier otra vacación.


----------



## lasoziedad (2 Abr 2022)

*Cientos de ucranios acampan en México frente a la frontera de EE UU*

*Cientos de refugiados ucranios* acampan en la ciudad fronteriza de Tijuana, en México, con *la esperanza de conseguir asilo en EE UU.* Ha habido un incremento dramático de llegadas desde que la Administración de Joe Biden anunciara que el país aceptaría hasta 100.000 ucranios que huyen de la guerra. 

Las personas están estiradas sobre sábanas o hamacas, rodeadas de maletas, cerca de uno de los pasos fronterizas. Algunos duermen en tiendas de campaña. Mientras, voluntarios estadounidenses con chalecos amarillos *recopilan sus nombres para llevar la cuenta de las llegadas*.


----------



## EGO (2 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Si a ello le sumas que quieren dejar a Alemania sin suministros de energía, se está siguiendo la receta de libro sumando todos los ingredientes para liarla. Al final, si quieres que la movida se desmadre, no tienes más que hacer que sacar de sus casillas a los prusianos.



El juego de siempre.Atacar a los viejos imperios europeos blancos con los proxis mongoles y asfixia economica.

Que bien nos iria a todos si la mafia jazarita usurera fuera exterminada para siempre.


----------



## amcxxl (2 Abr 2022)

*Akopov: Ucrania definitivamente será liquidada, pero esto no se dirá directamente*
02/04/2022, 12:00 
noticias





_©_ POOL / Ir al banco de fotos
Varios expertos expresaron su preocupación por el curso de las negociaciones entre Moscú y Kiev con respecto a la operación especial de Rusia para desnazificar y desmilitarizar Ucrania. Acerca de si es posible concluir una paz desfavorable, dijo en una entrevista con Ukraina.ru RIA Novosti columnista Petr Akopov
Rusia desmantelará a Ucrania como estado, no puede haber paz con garantías de Estados Unidos y Turquía, enfatizó el experto.

“Por supuesto, nuestra opinión pública está alarmada. Pero *Putin* no puede salir y decir en texto plano que liquidaremos a Ucrania como estado. Necesitamos separar las palabras de los hechos. De hecho, nada cambia para nosotros”, dijo Akopov.
Las negociaciones continuarán mientras dure la operación militar, son solo una cortina de humo de la diplomacia para los países de Occidente, concluyó el interlocutor de la publicación.

La entrevista completa se puede leer aquí .


----------



## Teuro (2 Abr 2022)

giovachapin dijo:


> Este conflicto sirve para que lo que digan los "expertos" valga una severenda mierda, en teoria en los medios occidentales vendian, que Rusia acabaria rapidamente con Ucrania me acuerdo de los graficos, que Rusia tiene tantos tanques, tantos aviones, y que Ucrania tiene esto y blablabla, resultado a Rusia no le esta yendo las cosas como querian, pasaron muchas cosas que no salieron como que querian una guerra rapida, poca logistica, y muchos frentes abiertos, resultado pocos avances.
> 
> Pero por otro lado los tambien "expertos" hablablan de una Rusia colapsada, que iba a haber un tipo corralito, fuga masiva de capitales, que TODO EL MUNDO se iba a poner en contra de la malefica Rusia, pero que hay en realidad, un rublo en niveles preguerra, muchos paises alienandose con sus intereses, de esto enmarcar a India que se desentiende de lo que digan en occidente y va por rumbo propio, China como siempre timida, paises Arabes y otros que tambien a pesar de presiones no imponen represalias, en decir en lo militar segun los grandes expertos tendria que tener a Ucrania en sus manos, pero en lo economico y politico totalmente aislada y derroida.
> 
> Ahora sera interesante ver que viene en este segundo mes de guerra, pero ahora para occidente, ya USA que ingenuamente creia que esto le iba a afectar muy poco, ya tubo que soltar una tercera partes de sus reservas de crudo para paliar los altos precios, se esta bajando pantalones con otros paises desesperados porque esto no les afecta mas de lo debido, y falta otro tema interno lo de los negocios turbios del Hunter que ahorita ya le pegara al viejito senil de Biden que con lo de su hijo si le toca los huevos.



Los "expertos" han fallado tanto en Rusia (Blitzkrieg) como en la OTAN (colapso), así que ya sabéis, temed a los expertos que fallan en todos los augurios y escriben libros explicando por qué fallaron y cómo ocurrieron los hechos.

A mi entender: En el "resto del mundo" les ha sentado como una patada en los cojones la "arbitrariedad" del manejo de la economía por parte de occidente en el sentido de embargar el oro y restringir transacciones: Si a los rusos le hacen eso qué le harían ellos en similar situación con menos capacidad coercitiva. Por otro lado el caso de la India parece que tanto años de lecciones anglo se han aprendido bien la lección: Me suda la polla el resto del mundo mientas yo pueda hacer dinero, así que le importa un comino el devenir de los ucranianos si puedo obtener gasolina con un 25% de descuento. A China lo que le preocupa es que occidente sea demasiado poderoso, de ahí su apoyo a Rusia, bueno, y el conseguir materias primas baratas sin perder la clientela. Por eso China se dedica a cuadrar el círculo. Y por último están los países árabes, que no se callan y lo dicen abiertamente: Ven injusto el tratamiento a los rubios ucranianos y la indiferencia hacia los musulmanes en conflictos similares, es su punto de vista más o menos neutral, aunque ignoran que las consecuencias a nivel mundial de lo que ocurra en Irak son irrelevantes a las catastróficas consecuencias de lo que ocurra en Ucrania: Nadie va a lanzar nukes por si Irak cae o no cae cuando si se pueden lanzar en Ucrania, los musulmanes se engañan, el conflicto ucraniano es muy peligroso. También es cierto que los saudíes hacen como los indios: "a por la pasta". El caso latinoamericano y africano es de neutralidad, aunque hay un apoyo tácito a occidente y por otra parte ven oportunidad de mejora, de ahí su neutralidad.


----------



## HUROGÁN (2 Abr 2022)

Lo que aparece claro o se vislumbra es la profunda inserción de idelogías sintéticas de desactivación y alienación neural esparcidas bajo los marchamos del progreso y la modernidad, feminismo, progresismo , socialismo, igualitarismo...y los neo y los post aplicados al viejo fascismo, nazismo, liberalismo , comunismo y otras religiones, todas ellas articuladas para obtener súbditos obedientes a la manipulación... entrando en el teclado de sus estructuras lógicas parciales.
El nivel de manipulación actual jamás fué tan alto, antes se imponia la mentira al sujeto, ahora el sujeto es la mentira en modo viral.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (2 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> 02.04.2022
> 05:45
> 
> *El papa Francisco analiza visitar Kiev*
> ...



Hay quien dice que van a simular el viaje en avión y derribarlo como falsa bandera para desencadenar una guerra total. Frank estaría en el ajo y se puede retirar haciendo mutis por el foro.

O eso o hacen como el viaje de los PM de Visegrado, que se reunieron en Przemysl con Zelensky simulando estar en Kiev.


----------



## pgas (2 Abr 2022)

*Dónde y por qué Rusia está moviendo tropas desde Kiev*







1 de abril de 2022, 20:30
Foto: Taisiya Vorontsova/TASS
Texto: Evgeny Krutikov

*Según una serie de señales, la situación militar en Ucrania está cambiando significativamente, y esto se debe, en primer lugar, a un importante movimiento de tropas. Las unidades rusas se transfieren masivamente desde Kiev. ¿A dónde y por qué se van, y qué medidas de represalia está tratando de tomar Ucrania?*

El reagrupamiento de tropas en Ucrania ha asumido un carácter de tal envergadura que incluso ahora podemos hablar del fin de la pausa estratégica.
Según los acuerdos de Estambul, el ejército ruso redujo su actividad cerca de Kiev tanto como fue posible. En la práctica, esto significa el cese de las operaciones ofensivas en dirección a Vasilkov y Bykhov y la retirada de las tropas rusas a la línea estable de Bucha - Borodyanka - Irpen con Gostomel en la retaguardia. También se detuvo la presión sobre las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la dirección de Boryspil y Brovary en la otra orilla del Dnieper en la dirección condicional de Chernihiv.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF cambiaron a defensa estratégica en las líneas cerca de Kiev. Durante varios días, enormes columnas de tropas rusas se retiraron de Kiev a través de Bielorrusia y de la región de Chernihiv en Ucrania en dirección a Sumy y Kharkov. Su escala es tal que, en retrospectiva, se puede decir que la ocupación de Kiev no fue un problema, pero implicaría una gran destrucción y pérdida de vidas sin una pizca de importancia política para esta operación.
Las unidades retiradas de cerca de Kyiv están siendo transferidas, aparentemente, cerca de Sumy y Kharkov. Además, algunos grandes asentamientos ucranianos, que anteriormente no estaban comprometidos en virtud de un "acuerdo de caballeros" entre las autoridades locales y las tropas rusas, ahora están en movimiento (Konotop, Nizhyn). Y los más mínimos intentos de resistencia de la defensa territorial local se resuelven en cinco minutos (Konotop).

Al mismo tiempo, las tropas rusas avanzan hacia la línea del frente más allá de Sumy y Kharkov, llegando gradualmente a posiciones más allá de Izyum. Allí, por segundo día, continúa la presión en dirección a Slavyansk - Kramatorsk y Barvenkovo. Hay evidencia de que en Slavyansk y Kramatorsk, la evacuación de las autoridades ucranianas puede anunciarse el viernes.


> Las batallas en esta dirección se están librando cerca del pueblo de Krestische (Khrestische), y la antigua línea de defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca del pueblo de Dolyna dejó de existir junto con el pueblo. Además, se están produciendo combates en las afueras de Barvenkovo, y esta es exactamente la misma dirección, lo que significa el cerco del grupo de Donetsk de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.



Cabe señalar que las tropas ucranianas también están realizando un reagrupamiento en espejo. La guarnición de Kiev recibió una señal clara de que nadie asaltaría la ciudad. Como resultado, las unidades listas para el combate se están retirando de Kiev por transporte ferroviario y en remolques en dirección a Dnepropetrovsk.
Los primeros escalones ya han llegado a la parte oriental de la región de Dnepropetrovsk y parten hacia Pavlodar. Casi todas las partes de la reserva van a esta área. En la región de Dnepropetrovsk-Pavlodar, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ni siquiera están creando una línea de defensa, sino un gran puño militar, que refleja las acciones de las tropas rusas y sus aliados.

¿Qué significa esto? Rusia y los aliados ya han organizado un gran avance desde el norte de Izyum, pasando por alto la agrupación AFU de 70.000 miembros en el Donbass. Desde el sur, han comenzado los preparativos para un avance similar al norte de Ugledar y cerca de Novomikhailovka, aunque todavía se están llevando a cabo fuertes batallas posicionales. Es decir, esta sigue siendo la misma preparación para el cerco de la agrupación Donbass de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, solo que allí se están reuniendo fuerzas mucho más grandes de lo que se planeó hace una semana, a expensas no solo de las unidades de cerca de Mariupol, pero principalmente de aquellos que son retirados de las cercanías de Kiev.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, a su vez, al darse cuenta de que ya no será posible evitar el cerco del grupo Donbass, están reuniendo un nuevo puño de fuerzas listas para el combate en la región de Pavlograd. Potencialmente, estas fuerzas pueden: a) actuar como una reserva y una nueva línea de defensa, ya que el lugar más natural para cerrar la caldera es simplemente Pavlograd (bueno, o Pokrovsk, que técnicamente está más cerca); b) organizar un intento de romper el círculo ya después de su cierre, que se parece mucho a los intentos de propaganda de "desbloquear" Mariupol.

En otras palabras, ambas partes están creando una nueva línea de frente por adelantado, ya que está claro que la defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el norte se está desmoronando gradualmente, y en el sur se desmoronará pronto. Para Kiev, este es un intento de organizar un contraataque estratégico. Rusia, por otro lado, corrige levemente el plan original, en parte por razones políticas y en muchos aspectos por razones puramente militares, moviendo grandes fuerzas en la dirección que se considera la principal (rodeando el grupo Donbass).

Al mismo tiempo, se notó un fuerte aumento (casi tres veces) en el número de fuerzas rusas en la dirección de Nikolaev después de la derrota de las principales fuerzas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania alrededor de esta ciudad. El problema fundamental inicialmente fue la falta de fuerzas para las operaciones en cinco áreas operativas, pero ahora este desequilibrio se está eliminando gradualmente. Se esbozan objetivos prioritarios, mientras que los secundarios se dejan a la decisión política.

Kharkiv sigue siendo una de las posiciones importantes. Ni siquiera es que en esta ciudad se concentre una gran cantidad de fábricas militares, adquirió un significado simbólico tras la publicación de los hechos de abusos a prisioneros rusos.

Al mismo tiempo, no se observa actividad en la región de Sumy, e incluso hay noticias de la retirada de las tropas rusas a la frontera para reagruparse. No hay grandes fuerzas ucranianas en Sumy y la región, y no hay deseo político de luchar contra la defensa, por lo tanto, no tiene sentido mantener grandes fuerzas.

Kharkiv, por otro lado, se ha convertido en un objetivo legítimo, con el que tampoco hay ganas de negociar. Los acuerdos entre la administración local de las pequeñas ciudades y las tropas rusas sobre la paz mutua comenzaron a ser más frecuentes. Pero en el caso de una resistencia activa, nadie se pondrá de pie en la ceremonia.

Es decir, en los últimos días de calma se ha producido un activo reagrupamiento de fuerzas para preparar una nueva ofensiva en un nuevo entorno estratégico. En consecuencia, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania también están realizando un reagrupamiento en espejo. Estas son las primeras consecuencias de los acuerdos preliminares de Estambul, que pueden considerarse de diferentes maneras, pero de hecho, la pausa permite preparar la segunda fase de la operación.

Trad Goo


----------



## Teuro (2 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Diria que Rusia ha atacado la refineria de Kremenchuk (region de Poltava) en respuesta al ataque de ayer a Belgorod
> 
> Espeso humo negro se eleva sobre Kremenchuk en la región de Poltava.
> No se informa el lugar bombardeado por razones de seguridad.
> ...



Este es el riesgo real de la IIIGM: Rusia ha movido ficha y ahora lo va a hacer EEUU. Para Rusia mover ficha es invadir un país, para EEUU era aislar a Rusia. Como Asía está mostrando una indiferencia a lo de Ucrania cuando no un antiamericanismo manifiesto, pues ahora EEUU moverá sus fichas y están claras: Va a desestabilizar todo lo que pueda a auquellas naciones que se alineen abiertamente con el bloque chino-ruso. Creo que la capacidad de EEUU para hacer esto es enorme sin dar un solo tiro.


----------



## frangelico (2 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Poseidón, el arma más temida de Rusia es capaz de crear olas radioactivas de 500 metros*
> 
> *Imagina un torpedo con una ojiva que puede crear una ola gigante y además de agua radiactiva. Pues Rusia lo tiene.*
> 
> ...



Esto, o una bomba nuclear normal, lo lanzas en Doggerland y dejas a Europa con cero independencia energética y sin gran parte de sus intercambios de electricidad y sin cables de información. Y de paso arrasas la costa plana de Bélgica, Holanda, Alemania y Dinamarca..


----------



## Teuro (2 Abr 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Me hace gracia cuando en la tele española dicen que Putin no esta bien asesorado por sus hombres y que le engañan.
> 
> Claro claro, como que Putin no ve las noticias internacionales jajajajja en fin...



Siempre es un error humillar a los que tienes por debajo, siempre. Típico de gente endiosada. Ante eso los subalternos se dedican a hacerte la pelota en vez de ser útiles.


----------



## Cosmopolita (2 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Poseidón, el arma más temida de Rusia es capaz de crear olas radioactivas de 500 metros*
> 
> *Imagina un torpedo con una ojiva que puede crear una ola gigante y además de agua radiactiva. Pues Rusia lo tiene.*
> 
> ...



Supercavitación hace que el objeto es detectado con mucha mayor facilidad. Primero que pongan T-14 y Su-57 operativos que cantidades serias y luego que empiezan con flota sumbarina. La Marina Rusa es la rama del ejército ruso peor financiada de todas con aspiraciones por encima de sus posibilidades. En 2014 o 2015 leí en el hilo de Ucrania que Rusia iba a tener fabricados 2000 T-14 para 2020. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pemebe (2 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Los economistas occidentales esperan que Rusia gane el equivalente a unos 320.000 millones de dólares este año, un 35% más que el año pasado. _
> 
> 
> 
> ¿La guerra le sale rentable a Rusia?...sería cachondísimo, occidente le financia la guerra a Putin.



Precio promedio del brent 2021: 70,89 dolares.

Precio promedio del brent marzo 2022: 117,10 dolares (46 dolares por barril)
Precio promedio del brent febrero 2022: 97,13 dolares (26 dolares por barril)
Precio promedio del brent enero 2022: 86,51 dolares (16 dolares por barril)

*Haciendo un descuento del 40% sobre el precio de marzo prácticamente cobraria lo mismo que el el año 2021*

Rusia exporta 5 millones de barriles diarios, 

ha ingresado 230 millones de dolares diarios de más en marzo (de ellos la mitad de Europa) Casi 7.000 millones mas que 2021 s
ha ingresado 130 millones de dolares diarios de más en febrero. Casi 4.000 millones mas que 2021.
ha ingresado 80 millones de dolares diarios de mas en marzo. Casi 2.400 millones mas que en 2021.

*Más de 13.000 millones en lo que va de año comparado con el promedio de 2021.

Si lo compararamos mes a mes todavia seria más*

Precio promedio del brent marzo 2021: 65,41 dolares (52 dolares por barril)
Precio promedio del brent febrero 2022: 62,28 dolares (35 dolares por barril)
Precio promedio del brent enero 2022: 54,77 dolares (32 dolares por barril)

*Casi 18.000 millones de dolares **en lo que va de año comparado con el primer trimestre 2021.*


Y el gas ha subido más.

Poco me parece el 35%.

PD; Lo otro que vende Rusia principalmente (minerales, fertilizantes y cereales tambien ha subido de precio exponencialmente.


----------



## Teuro (2 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> *El planeta seria mucho mas seguro, hay que hablarlo con los chinos y los rusos (Alaska Return).*



Ni hablar, ese reparto es una mierda y carece de legitimidad histórica. Te propongo otro: Casi todo lo verde y amarillo se llama "Virreinado de Nueva España" y lo rojo de EEUU unido hasta la desembocadura del Mississippi se llama "Luisiana Española".


----------



## Debunker (2 Abr 2022)

No suelo comentar en este hilo, pero os leo.

Después de ver el desarrollo de la ofensiva rusa y sabiendo que los ucranianos conocían que iban a ser atacados, entre otras cosas porque no dejaban de tocarles los cojones a Rusia, me he dado cuenta que las dificultad de los rusos para no poder realizar una ofensiva relámpago, es porque esto se parece a la guerra de Vietnan que duró 19 años , espero que esta no llegue ni a 19 meses.

Los vietnamitas se escondían en la jungla atacando en emboscada al ejército de EEUU, al extremo que EEUU se vió obligado a destruir la selva con napal a costa de muchas vidas humanas, en Ucrania sabiendo del ataque ruso como mínimo 2 años antes, su ejército se refugió y posicionó en la jungla del ladrillo y cemento, hdp porque usaron a su misma población como escudos, han conseguido mala prensa para los rusos porque bombardeaban edificios civiles, emboscadas y sorpresas de todo tipo para el ejército ruso, pero creo que Rusia ganará esta guerra, no le queda otro remedio ¿os imagináis que sería de Rusia si perdiera esta guerra? ya lo han dicho si ven la posibilidad de perder morirán matando.

La guerra económica sigue su curso y en paralelo y yo estoy pensado seriamente en invertir unos ahorrillos en rublos , si puedo conseguirlos, a la semana que viene tengo una reunión con una rusa para estudiar la posibilidad, el rublo va respaldado por oro, no le afecta la inflación y no importa lo que diga occidente , son muchos los países y grandes los que quieren divisas respaldadas por oro, y no el papelote de EEUU


----------



## Teuro (2 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Fue irnos de América del Norte y los maricones de mexicanos dejaron perder su territorio antes los muertos de hambre yankis de la época.



No hay nación más fácil de engañar que México, míralos ahí con un incompetente encantador de serpientes y bocachancla de presidente como AMLO. Pudieron ser de sobra la primera potencia mundial con el terrotorio que le dejamos y que estábamos conquistando (toda la costa pacífica de Canada), y se lo regalaron a los EEUU. En 1820 el PIB de México era mayor que el de Alemania.


----------



## Guanotopía (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pcranales (2 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Los "expertos" han fallado tanto en Rusia (Blitzkrieg) como en la OTAN (colapso), así que ya sabéis, temed a los expertos que fallan en todos los augurios y escriben libros explicando por qué fallaron y cómo ocurrieron los hechos.
> 
> A mi entender: En el "resto del mundo" les ha sentado como una patada en los cojones la "arbitrariedad" del manejo de la economía por parte de occidente en el sentido de embargar el oro y restringir transacciones: Si a los rusos le hacen eso qué le harían ellos en similar situación con menos capacidad coercitiva. Por otro lado el caso de la India parece que tanto años de lecciones anglo se han aprendido bien la lección: Me suda la polla el resto del mundo mientas yo pueda hacer dinero, así que le importa un comino el devenir de los ucranianos si puedo obtener gasolina con un 25% de descuento. A China lo que le preocupa es que occidente sea demasiado poderoso, de ahí su apoyo a Rusia, bueno, y el conseguir materias primas baratas sin perder la clientela. Por eso China se dedica a cuadrar el círculo. Y por último están los países árabes, que no se callan y lo dicen abiertamente: Ven injusto el tratamiento a los rubios ucranianos y la indiferencia hacia los musulmanes en conflictos similares, es su punto de vista más o menos neutral, aunque ignoran que las consecuencias a nivel mundial de lo que ocurra en Irak son irrelevantes a las catastróficas consecuencias de lo que ocurra en Ucrania: Nadie va a lanzar nukes por si Irak cae o no cae cuando si se pueden lanzar en Ucrania, los musulmanes se engañan, el conflicto ucraniano es muy peligroso. También es cierto que los saudíes hacen como los indios: "a por la pasta". El caso latinoamericano y africano es de neutralidad, aunque hay un apoyo tácito a occidente y por otra parte ven oportunidad de mejora, de ahí su neutralidad.



La propaganda es la única cosa que puede hacer inmoral que la india comercie con rusia, y deje de serlo si lo hace con EEUU o Inglaterra.


----------



## Teuro (2 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Qué pedazo de estadista que es Putin !!, hay que sacarse el sombrero. Estaba a pocos meses de sufrir una debacle militar, política y económica, y gracias a su sagacidad y sentido estratégico, ha conseguido revertir la situación.
> 
> No sé si los rusos conseguirán otro estadista de este fuste y altura. De lo que no tengo duda, es que ha entrado en la Historia de Rusia por la puerta grande y será recordado por generaciones.



Conclusiones alucinantes. Estadista sería si en estos 20 años que lleva gobernando hubiera multiplicado el PIB per cápita ruso a niveles noruegos y tuviera a todos los países de la UE detrás de el babeando por obtener inversiones o financiación rusa para proyectos e inversiones innovadoras. En vez de eso tiene a todos los vecinos exsoviéticos odiando en lo más profundo a todo lo ruso y a su población haciendo cola por obtener una bolsa de azucar.


----------



## Nico (2 Abr 2022)

Si te fijas los rusos ni tocaron la infraestructura crítica de Ucrania (los yanquis hubieran volado la refinería en el minuto uno). La atacan ahora como "devolución" del ataque ucraniano a los depósitos rusos con helicópteros.

Unos depósitos a cambio de la mayor refinería... salen perdiendo los ucranianos.

Quizás "capten" el mensaje antes de planificar sus siguientes ataques.


----------



## EGO (2 Abr 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Supercavitación hace que el objeto es detectado con mucha mayor facilidad. Primero que pongan T-14 y Su-57 operativos que cantidades serias y luego que empiezan con flota sumbarina. La Marina Rusa es la rama del ejército ruso peor financiada de todas con aspiraciones por encima de sus posibilidades. En 2014 o 2015 leí en el hilo de Ucrania que Rusia iba a tener fabricados 2000 T-14 para 2020.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Los T-14 no se puede producir en cadena porque con las sanciones de 2014 no les llegan los componentes necesarios, que se producen en Europa.

Los rodamientos de los trenes rusos se fabrican en Europa.La artilleria rusa se fabrica con maquinaria hecha en Europa.

Como para hablar de armas exoticas que requieren tecnologia por un tubo....


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (2 Abr 2022)

*
4/ Frente Kiev-Chernihiv. Las fuerzas rusas a lo largo del Frente Estratégico Kiev-Chernihiv han sido derrotadas. Las últimas 48 hs. han visto una retirada rusa ordenada del noroeste y oeste de Kiev hacia Bielorrusia. El sitio de Chernihiv ha terminado. El este de Kiev también está libre de tropas rusas. **#Kyiv*








*5/ BLUF, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han superado en combate y generalizado al ejército ruso. La victoria ucraniana en Kiev y el NE de Ucrania sin duda se convertirá en un caso de estudio en defensa urbana, defensa de área y operaciones profundas en un campo de batalla extendido.






6/ Frente Sumi. Las fuerzas rusas a lo largo del Frente Estratégico Sumy han sido derrotadas. Las fuerzas rusas están abandonando el equipo que no es funcional para acelerar su retirada antes de que los contraataques ucranianos de seguimiento puedan aislar las formaciones rusas en retirada. #Sumy #Chernihiv



 





7/ La derrota de las fuerzas rusas en los óblasts de Kyiv, Chernihiv y Sumy ilustra el empleo exitoso de Ucrania de una fuerza economizada centrada en grupos de infantería ligera, mech y artillería, y una combinación de UAV y ataques aéreos para dar forma a un campo de batalla extendido para operaciones profundas. .



8/ Frente Kharkiv-Donbas. Los rusos buscan asegurar el punto objetivo político de todo el óblast de Donetsk y Luhansk hasta sus fronteras administrativas. Si los rusos pueden explotar su victoria en Izium, pueden moverse profundamente en la retaguardia de las posiciones de la UAF a lo largo de la LOC.*









*9/ Frente Sur. Los intentos rusos de renovar las operaciones hacia Mykolaiyv no han tenido éxito. Rusia se enfoca en el establecimiento de una “República Popular de Kherson” para cumplir con el estado final del Kremlin para la conquista territorial del sur y el este de Ucrania. #Kherson*


----------



## paconan (2 Abr 2022)

Reagrupamiento en Bielorrusia?
Movimiento hay

14:00 Una columna de equipos rusos se desplaza desde Khoiniki hacia Rechitsa (región de Gomel) por la carretera R-33. El equipo incluye 5 lanzacohetes múltiples Grad, vehículo blindado Tigr, 30 camiones KamAZ y 15 camiones Ural. 


11:00 Una columna de 40 unidades de equipo ruso se movía desde Gomel hacia Minsk a lo largo de la autopista M5. La columna incluye 9 sistemas de misiles Iskander, puestos de mando para ellos basados en camiones KamAZ, Ural y KamAZ, vehículos blindados de transporte de personal 4, lanzacohetes múltiples Uragan.


----------



## delhierro (2 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Conclusiones alucinantes. Estadista sería si en estos 20 años que lleva gobernando hubiera multiplicado el PIB per cápita ruso a niveles noruegos y tuviera a todos los países de la UE detrás de el babeando por obtener inversiones o financiación rusa para proyectos e inversiones innovadoras. En vez de eso tiene a todos los vecinos exsoviéticos odiando en lo más profundo a todo lo ruso y a su población haciendo cola por obtener una bolsa de azucar.



Las colas en las gasolineras, para la leche etc.. tambien estan por aquí.

Bielorrusia uno de los principales ( por industria ) vecinos exsovieticos esta ya casi totalmente integrada en Rusia, que se lleva muy bien con la mayoría de los otros. Salvo con Georgia, en este caso dos provincias se independizaron y estan pidiendo unirse a Rusia. Así que no se de donde sacas eso de todos los vecinos..... .

Solo los balticos y lo que quede de ucrania son enemigos de los rusos.


----------



## lasoziedad (2 Abr 2022)

*Ucrania acusa a Rusia de atacar con misiles dos ciudades de la región de Poltava

Las autoridades ucranias* han acusado este sábado a Rusia de haber *atacado con misiles* en la madrugada dos ciudades en la región de Poltava, en el centro del país, causando destrozos en infraestructura y en bloques de viviendas.

“Poltava. Un misil ha impactado una de las infraestructuras durante la noche”, denuncia en las redes sociales el gobernador de la región, *Dmitry Lunin*. Y agrega: “Kremenchuk. Numerosos ataques a lo largo de la madrugada”.

En un segundo mensaje, Lunin detalla que al menos *cuatro misiles *han impactado dos infraestructuras en Poltava, mientras que tres aviones rusos son responsables del ataque a la zona industrial de Kremenchuk. 

La ciudad de Poltava es la capital de la homónima región, al este de la capital, Kiev, mientras que Kremenchuk es otra de las principales urbes de la zona. Se desconoce *por el momento si hubo víctimas,* señala el gobernador.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (2 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> A esta altura del hilo y con toda la información que ha salido a la luz, está claro que Rusia sólo se adelantó a una guerra en la que iban a embarcarla más temprano que tarde.
> 
> Los nazis ucranianos *iban a invadir el Donbass y Crimea*, obligando a Rusia a actuar, pero en vez de liderar los acontecimientos, con todos los apuros e improvisación de una defensa "a las apuradas".
> 
> ...



Din din din

Es el din


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## IgFarben (2 Abr 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Supercavitación hace que el objeto es detectado con mucha mayor facilidad. Primero que pongan T-14 y Su-57 operativos que cantidades serias y luego que empiezan con flota sumbarina. La Marina Rusa es la rama del ejército ruso peor financiada de todas con aspiraciones por encima de sus posibilidades. En 2014 o 2015 leí en el hilo de Ucrania que Rusia iba a tener fabricados 2000 T-14 para 2020.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Primero tienen que hacer los T-14 y Su-57 completamente operativos y sin fallos. Después ya que los fabriquen en serie.
Mucha gente dentro y fuera de Rusia desdeña los años de Medvedev, pero fue un presidente muchísimo mas competente que Putin, que planteo reformas de mucho calado, que después Putin dejo en la nevera. Por ejemplo las reformas militares de Serdiukov empezaron a sentar las bases del futuro ejercito ruso, mucho mas modernizado y profesionalizado, con un peso mucho mayor de tenientes y suboficiales, mejores comunicaciones, reformas en la logística etc. Cuando llego Shoigu al ministerio de defensa en 2012, esas reformas quedaron paralizadas y se volvió a los viejos hábitos, que ahora están pagando caro. Han primado la exportación de armamento, a la modernización propia. Por ejemplo lo vemos claramente en la cantidad de material desfasado que han desplegado. Muy pocos T-90, y cantidades de T-80 y T-72 de finales de los 80. Lo mas moderno en numeros apreciables, los T-72B3, que están claramente desfasado. 
Si vamos a APC e IFV, la cosa es aun peor para Rusia.
Donde si que han sobresalido es en artillería y misiles, a pesar de la información engañosa, los Iskander y Kalibr están haciendo estragos tanto en depósitos de armas, cuarteles y depósitos de combustibles.
De todos modos, hay que ver esta nueva fase de la guerra en la que entramos, con los rusos totalmente volcados en el frente sur. Ahí las tácticas de guerrilla van a ser mucho mas difíciles para los ucranianos, va a ser una guerra totalmente convencional y de desgaste. Una autentica picadora de carne, donde yo creo que los ucranianos llevan las de perder si se lo plantean como hasta ahora, que han intentando hacer frente a los rusos de tu a tu(en Izyum por ejemplo les han machacado).


----------



## paconan (2 Abr 2022)

Según los ucros

Estado Mayor: Rusia tiene como objetivo ocupar todos los oblasts de Kherson, Donetsk y Lugansk. Según el Estado Mayor de Ucrania, Rusia planea rodear al ejército de Ucrania en el este del país.


----------



## pgas (2 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


>


----------



## Kluster (2 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>


----------



## Discordante (2 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> La jugada de Putin, los pescó a todos con los calzoncillos a medio colocar,



¿Esto de donde lo sacas? Lo pregunto porque desde enero ya era de conocimiento publico, EEUU lo publico, que habria un ataque, y en lo privado por lo que he leido por ahi sabian que iba a atacar desde al menos principios de 2021 (cuando no retiraron las tropas de Bielorrusia tras unos ejercicios) y que tenian calculada la invasion como ventana de actuacion 2019-2021 y que se retraso por la pandemia.

Nos ha pillado a los foreros, que tenemos otras preocupaciones, pero en el mundo de la inteligencia diria que para principios de 2022 lo sabian todos y los grandes (EEUU) ya lo sabian entre 2019-2021.


----------



## ferrys (2 Abr 2022)

Parece que empieza la segunda fase de esta guerra.
Empiezan a llegarnos vídeos de centenas de vehículos con soldados rusos dirigiéndose a Donbass.
¿Nos acordamos del convoy de 64 kms que desapareció de repente?. Lo que provocó es la fortificación de Kiev y el repliegue de las tropas nazis. No entiendo de guerras pero nunca entendí la estrategia euronazi. Tienes que defender tu tierra. Toda. Si quieren entrar en mi casa les espero en la puerta no en el baño.

La situación ha cambiado. Los rusos son ahora los fortificados. ¿Que harán los euronazis?. No pueden hacer como el Mariupol y dejarles a su suerte. Tienen muchísimas fuerzas en el Donbass. Tienen que apoyarles y romper el embolsamiento ruso. Pero las perdidas van a ser tremendas. Sin aviación, atacando y con los rusos fortificados que Dios los ampare.
¿Pero les van a abandonar y seguir en Kiev? También pueden. No es una decisión sencilla, sacar el ejercito y arriesgarte a que te los diezmen y no poder defender Kiev o perder a la mitad de tu ejercito en el Donbass.


----------



## clapham5 (2 Abr 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> 10⁶es un millón 10¹² es un billón 10¹⁸ es un trillón
> 
> Los anglos 10⁹ es un "billion",pero para nosotros son 1000 millones
> 
> ...



1 TRILLON ES 1 MILLON DE MILLONES ( 12 CEROS ) 
La reunificacion de Alemania costo 2 trillones de euros y la guerra de afganistan 2 trillones de dolares ( de esos 2 trillones de dolares , 800 mil millones en costes directos de guerra ) 
Por tanto Su Senoria pido para mi cliente , el clapham , una indemnizacion de 10 ZANKS por faltas a su honor y reputacion foril y pido la pena maxima , expulsion y baneo al acusado que ha demostrado no haber ido a la escuela .


----------



## IgFarben (2 Abr 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Según los ucros
> 
> Estado Mayor: Rusia tiene como objetivo ocupar todos los oblasts de Kherson, Donetsk y Lugansk. Según el Estado Mayor de Ucrania, Rusia planea rodear al ejército de Ucrania en el este del país.



Bueno, es que es algo evidente que el objetivo ahora es ese.
Es un terreno mucho mas propicio y un objetivo mucho mas asumible con la cantidad de tropas desplegadas. La aventura de Kiev, Chernigov y Sumy no se ha que vino, además tal como se planifico.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (2 Abr 2022)

Kluster dijo:


>



Correcto.


----------



## ferrys (2 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> 1 TRILLON ES 1 MILLON DE MILLONES ( 12 CEROS )
> La reunificacion de Alemania costo 2 trillones de euros y la guerra de afganistan 2 trillones de dolares ( de esos 2 trillones de dolares , 800 mil millones en costes directos de guerra )
> Por tanto Su Senoria pido para mi cliente , el clapham , una indemnizacion de 10 ZANKS por faltas a su honor y reputacion foril y pido la pena maxima , expulsion y baneo al acusado que ha demostrado no haber ido a la escuela .



No en España. En España un millón de millones es 1 billón. 
Aquí no somos anglos.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (2 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Correcto.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1009800




DIOS, brutal jajjajaja


----------



## ccartech (2 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Henri Levy, allí donde va trae hambre, muerte y destrucción.


----------



## Nico (2 Abr 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> ¿Esto de donde lo sacas? Lo pregunto porque desde enero ya era de conocimiento publico, EEUU lo publico, que habria un ataque, y en lo privado por lo que he leido por ahi sabian que iba a atacar desde al menos principios de 2021 (cuando no retiraron las tropas de Bielorrusia tras unos ejercicios) y que tenian calculada la invasion como ventana de actuacion 2019-2021 y que se retraso por la pandemia.
> 
> Nos ha pillado a los foreros, que tenemos otras preocupaciones, pero en el mundo de la inteligencia diria que para principios de 2022 lo sabian todos y los grandes (EEUU) ya lo sabian entre 2019-2021.




La acumulación de tropas rusas en la frontera *tenía meses*... como *también la tenía* la acumulación de tropas y equipamiento en Ucrania. Es lógico (no son magos que sacan conejos de la galera, la logística es compleja).

Pero el hecho de encarar la operación como tal (aunque se haya decidido en 2021) es el tema en cuestión. Y eso importa una decisión política de mucho calado *que no cualquiera se anima a tomar*.


----------



## Kluster (2 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Correcto.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1009800



En lo del iceberg estoy de acuerdo, en lo del barco no tanto.


----------



## Nico (2 Abr 2022)

Bueno, al menos reconoce España, Italia y Francia... algo es algo.


----------



## magufone (2 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> A esta altura del hilo y con toda la información que ha salido a la luz, está claro que Rusia sólo se adelantó a una guerra en la que iban a embarcarla más temprano que tarde.
> 
> Los nazis ucranianos *iban a invadir el Donbass y Crimea*, obligando a Rusia a actuar, pero en vez de liderar los acontecimientos, con todos los apuros e improvisación de una defensa "a las apuradas".
> 
> ...



Pues te doy la razon.
Con el paso de los dias hemos estado viendo que a pesar de las evidentes debilidades del ejercito ucraniano en algunos campos (especialmente el aereo), movilizado estaba... y por desgracia esta guerra iba a ser si o si.
En el donbass si que iban a entrar; crimea es caza mayor y salvo que la OTAN estuviese por el medio yo no se si los ucranianos se hubiesen atrevido a tanto; en cualquier caso gente de la OTAN ya esta sobre el terreno; y las armas no se estan entregando desde hace un mes sino desde bastante bastente mas (se habla de pedidos en Raytheon desde hace mas de un año, ojito).
El ejercito ucro es numeroso, y bien entrenado; pero tiene carencias estrategicas gordas, que solo hubiesen sido paliadas con la intervencion otanica; si Ucrania hubiese llevado la iniciativa la OTAN hubiese tomado parte mas activa desde el minuto 1?


----------



## apocalippsis (2 Abr 2022)

La carne de cañon, al final los reclutas saldran por patas,

"Y ahora alguna información importante sobre Kharkov. Las autoridades locales han comenzado a reclutar el segundo destacamento de la defensa, el número total de reclutas es de 3.000 personas. La importancia de esta información se debe a que el primer escuadrón ya fue reclutado, pero sufrió pérdidas catastróficas sin siquiera participar en las batallas.

Gracias a los medios de control de objetivos, se realizaron ataques con misiles y bombas en las bases de defensa y el primer escuadrón fue destruido en solo un mes, pero solo en los últimos tres días, la pérdida de muertos ascendió a 200 personas.

No hay medidas especiales de camuflaje para la defensa, y de hecho son auténtica carne de cañón (en nuestro caso, cohete-bomba). Los terbatovtsy movilizados no están entrenados, y se me pasó por la cabeza la idea de que esencialmente actúan como un pararrayos para los batallones y unidades nacionales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Vieron a un grupo de hombres con uniformes militares y armas, arrojaron a Iskander allí, menos varias docenas a la vez. Hemos hecho nuestro trabajo, vushniks, no importa cuán cínico pueda sonar también.

Estoy dispuesto a reconocer el trabajo competente de los órganos militares de mando y control de Ucrania. Nadie siente pena por los Terbatovtsy (me refiero al personal de mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania), pero cada ataque a las bases y puntos de reunión de los Teroboronets, en cierta medida, elimina el peligro de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Además, lo que también es característico es el hecho de que no han sido reclutados durante mucho tiempo a voluntad, la carne se moviliza a la fuerza, agarrando hombres en las calles. Luego un curso corto de equipamiento del taller de máquinas, entrega de uniforme de campaña y traslado al lugar del impacto, es decir, al campamento o refugio, donde llega un cohete o bomba en poco tiempo.

En este contexto, sorprende leer sobre victorias ucranianas o contraofensivas regulares. Probablemente, el cuartel general de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania calculó el consumo de unidades humanas por misil. Por ejemplo, por cada Iskander, necesitamos reclutar 100 terbatovitas, y cuando se agoten varias decenas de miles, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF se quedarán sin proyectiles, entonces saldremos de los escondites de Kharkov. "

t.me/vysokygovorit/7124


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Abr 2022)

Las élites ucranianas parece que huyen…


----------



## pgas (2 Abr 2022)

parece que no la han destruido toda, solo el almacenamiento

“Esta mañana, armas aéreas y marítimas de alta precisión y largo alcance destruyeron las instalaciones de almacenamiento de gasolina y combustible diesel en la refinería de petróleo de Kremenchug, desde donde se abastecía al grupo de tropas ucranianas en las regiones central y oriental del país”. RIA Novosti informa de las palabras de Konashenkov .

La refinería de petróleo Kremenchug es la empresa más grande para la producción de productos derivados del petróleo en Ucrania, informa Krym-info , *la refinería es propiedad del empresario Igor Kolomoisky.*


----------



## magufone (2 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> La acumulación de tropas rusas en la frontera *tenía meses*... como *también la tenía* la acumulación de tropas y equipamiento en Ucrania. Es lógico (no son magos que sacan conejos de la galera, la logística es compleja).
> 
> Pero el hecho de encarar la operación como tal (aunque se haya decidido en 2021) es el tema en cuestión. Y eso importa una decisión política de mucho calado *que no cualquiera se anima a tomar*.



huevos le ha echado por arrobas... una decision como esta es siempre arriesgada; por eso si la tomas tienes que ir sin medias tintas.


----------



## amcxxl (2 Abr 2022)

Ucrania Posiciones militares en la aldea de Verkhnotoretske después de haber sido tomadas por las fuerzas rusas/DNR. 






La refinería de petróleo en #Kremenchug (única en Ukr) también fue atacada durante la noche. Su propietario es el conocido oligarca #Kolomoisky, quien, según los informes, fue la principal fuerza detrás de la elección de Zelenski en 2019. 

Imágenes de #UAV del ataque aéreo en la refinería de petróleo de #kremenchug que suministra combustible a las unidades del Ejército de Ucrania en las regiones central y oriental del país. Según se informa, también afectará el suministro de combustible de aviación.


----------



## Remequilox (2 Abr 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> Mucha gente dentro y fuera de Rusia desdeña los años de Medvedev, pero fue un presidente muchísimo mas competente que Putin, que planteo reformas de mucho calado, que después Putin dejo en la nevera.



El misterio Medvedev.
Es el único que ha estado al ladito de Putin desde los inicios 1999-2000, incluso hizo una presidencia "por poderes" con relativa bastante autonomía, ha seguido estando en altas esferas, y sigue sobreviviendo.
Nadie más de los políticos muy cercanos a Putin ha aguantado tanto tiempo, desarrollando distintas labores de responsabilidad, y aun goza de buena salud.
Una de dos, o Medvevev es MUY listo, o es bastante limitado pero MUY consciente.

Por cierto, entre otros méritos, es también el "padre" de la visión de Gazprom como "brazo armado económico" de Rusia.
Aunque tiene una cierta imagen del "bueno", el "Moderado", incluso un poco pusilánime al lado de la imagen de Putin, Dimitri como "_Zar de todas las Rusias_" creo que SÍ podría ser un cierto peligro real para Europa occidental.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Abr 2022)

stuka dijo:


> ¿Cuál es la ventaja de llevar ese tipo de casco como una boina, con media cabeza al descubierto? Ya lo he visto muchas veces en esta guerra y no lo entiendo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El medio casco es una versión paco del Pickelhaube, en version kevlar, del casco reglamentario del ejercito imperial guillermino, era de cuero con una punta dce carton, entonces no se usaban de acero, con el devenir de los combates y las muertes por metralla venida de arriba, se diseño el Stahlhelm. de acero, dado que los intentos de fabricar el Pickelhaube de acero no dieron resultado.


----------



## Bartleby (2 Abr 2022)

Así, Ucrania* expropiará los bienes y propiedades de los ciudadanos* y empresas rusas vinculadas con Moscú, así como los de personas físicas y jurídicas ucranianas *que nieguen la guerra o apoyen la invasión rusa. 

O lo que es lo mismo, barra libre para el saqueo a ciudadanos residentes en Donbas.*

Volvemos a los tiempos en que el saqueo estaba permitido en la guerra. 










 El Parlamento de Ucrania aprueba la nacionalización de bienes de rusos y ucranianos que nieguen la guerra


El Parlamento de Ucrania --también conocido como Rada-- ha aprobado una ley que establece la...




www.europapress.es


----------



## valensalome (2 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Ya ves que tus intereses como ciudadano hispanistani no los defiende ninguno...



hombre sabemos que esta habla muy correctamente, letrada de derecho y tal, pero la inteligencia profunda , pues en fin.. salía muy ufana vacunándose....aun así melafo y tal


----------



## npintos (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Bartleby (2 Abr 2022)

La presidenta moldava, Maia Sandu, dijo que Moldavia no apoyará las sanciones occidentales contra Rusia.









Санду: «Молдавия не поддержит санкции Запада против России»


Президент Молдавии Майя Санду заявила, что руководство страны решило сохранить нейтралитет и не поддержит санкции западных стран и США против России из-за конфликта на Украине.




u-f.ru


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Abr 2022)

El payaso genocida se pòne chulito
Zelenski: "Ahora no tengo tiempo para tratar con todos los traidores. Pero poco a poco todos serán castigados"


----------



## NS 4 (2 Abr 2022)

valensalome dijo:


> hombre sabemos que esta habla muy correctamente, letrada de derecho y tal, pero la inteligencia profunda , pues en fin.. salía muy ufana vacunándose....aun así melafo y tal



Todos sirven al mismo...al Globalsionismo ...

Ya te lo han confirmado dos veces...dictadura sanitaria covid...y dictadura ideologica antirrusa...


----------



## Baltasar G thang (2 Abr 2022)

ni una sola explosion nuclear en lo que va de guerra
decepcionante
podria ser una guerra hecha por electronic arts de lo paco que esta quedando


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Bartleby (2 Abr 2022)

En ese caso la expropiación era a empresas, personas jurídicas, esta vez también afectará a personas físicas, como cualquiera de nosotros, basta con que el gobierno de Ucrania entienda que tienen posiciones contrarias


----------



## amcxxl (2 Abr 2022)

*Muy grave !!!!*
La NATO acumula tropas alrededor de Ucrania

SI entran en Ucrania la guerra puede escalar a nuclear
Eso puede explicar la salida de las tropas rusas de la margen oeste del Dnieper cerca de Kiev, que probablemente se encaminen hacia el Norte de Bielorusia para tomar el corredor de Suwalki si la NATO entra en Ucrania


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Abr 2022)

No, habla por sus amos de Bohemian Grove, seguro que los de la Septima Polla teneis alguno en esas reuniones forestales.


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Abr 2022)

Que se marchan pero que todo esta bien y la radiación dentro de los limites prefijados, a la central les falta personal de reparaciones y mantenimiento que no aparecen.


----------



## Vilux (2 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> El misterio Medvedev.
> Es el único que ha estado al ladito de Putin desde los inicios 1999-2000, incluso hizo una presidencia "por poderes" con relativa bastante autonomía, ha seguido estando en altas esferas, y sigue sobreviviendo.
> Nadie más de los políticos muy cercanos a Putin ha aguantado tanto tiempo, desarrollando distintas labores de responsabilidad, y aun goza de buena salud.
> Una de dos, o Medvevev es MUY listo, o es bastante limitado pero MUY consciente.
> ...


----------



## jaimitoabogado (2 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Para cuando lleguen al combate ya tendran el color arcoiris y lo conducira un trans .

Jaque mate activistas


----------



## Expected (2 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Que se marchan pero que todo esta bien y la radiación dentro de los limites prefijados, a la central les falta personal de reparaciones y mantenimiento que no aparecen.



Mucho te tienen que pagar para que estés allí ahora "haciendo el mantenimiento".


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Abr 2022)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Para cuando lleguen al combate ya tendran el color arcoiris y lo conducira un trans .
> 
> Jaque mate activistas



Al combate solo van los sodomitas machotes, las reinonas son para la orgias de Amsterdam.


----------



## Fígaro (2 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> En eso tienes razón. Era la copia pueblerina y cutre.




Ya hubiera querido Hitler ser Franco.


----------



## Roedr (2 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> *Muy grave !!!!*
> La NATO acumula tropas alrededor de Ucrania
> 
> SI entran en Ucrania la guerra puede escalar a nuclear
> ...



Claramente USA está dispuesta a escalar a lo que haga falta con la vida de los europeos. 

Si Rusia responde nukeando, que es su única opción ante la OTAN, lo único que tiene que hacer USA es no responder con nukes, y tan felices.


----------



## Roedr (2 Abr 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Ya hubiera querido Hitler ser Franco.



Coño por fin un comentario cuerdo.


----------



## Silvia Charo (2 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> A esta altura del hilo y con toda la información que ha salido a la luz, está claro que Rusia sólo se adelantó a una guerra en la que iban a embarcarla más temprano que tarde.
> 
> Los nazis ucranianos *iban a invadir el Donbass y Crimea*, obligando a Rusia a actuar, pero en vez de liderar los acontecimientos, con todos los apuros e improvisación de una defensa "a las apuradas".
> 
> ...


----------



## Mejumbre (2 Abr 2022)

Esto sucedía el otro día en Opinacat:


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Claramente USA está dispuesta a escalar a lo que haga falta con la vida de los europeos.
> 
> Si Rusia responde nukeando, que es su única opción ante la OTAN, lo único que tiene que hacer USA es no responder con nukes, y tan felices.



Estos psicópatas todavia creen en la posibilidad de otro Barbarroja no nuclear,


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## CEMENTITOS (2 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Claramente USA está dispuesta a escalar a lo que haga falta con la vida de los europeos.
> 
> Si Rusia responde nukeando, que es su única opción ante la OTAN, lo único que tiene que hacer USA es no responder con nukes, y tan felices.



No inventeis. No va a haber ninguna escalada porque es una guerra proxy.
Rusia se puede hartar a masacrar a todos los soldados americanos (y europeos) que pisen Ucrania, y la cosa no pasará de ahí. Cosa distinta sería si se atacase suelo ruso, pero eso no va a pasar porque nadie lo va a hacer, no hay nada que ganar destruyendo Moscú. Nada, y si alguien cree que si, que diga EL QUE Y COMO.


----------



## Roedr (2 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> No inventeis. No va a haber ninguna escalada porque es una guerra proxy.



No sé, antes pensaba así, pero aquí todos se están jugando mucho, incluido USA. Como se suele decir, las guerras se sabe como empiezan pero no como acaban.


----------



## Abstenuto (2 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> A esta altura del hilo y con toda la información que ha salido a la luz, está claro que Rusia sólo se adelantó a una guerra en la que iban a embarcarla más temprano que tarde.
> 
> Los nazis ucranianos *iban a invadir el Donbass y Crimea*, obligando a Rusia a actuar, pero en vez de liderar los acontecimientos, con todos los apuros e improvisación de una defensa "a las apuradas".
> 
> ...



Pienso lo mismo.

Obtuvieron unos documentos firmados por mandos militares ukros en enero en los que acordaban el inicio de las operaciones militares en marzo


----------



## CEMENTITOS (2 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No sé, antes pensaba así, pero aquí todos se están jugando mucho, incluido USA. Como se suele decir, las guerras se sabe como empiezan pero no como acaban.



Pero tienes que decir el que y como.
Que se gana. Como se gana.
Que interés puede tener EEUU en atacar suelo ruso.
Sino solo son palabras vacías.


----------



## Mentefria2 (2 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Pues oye, si eso sirve para empezar a fabricar de nuevo en Occidente y dejar de comprar a China y a la India, bienvenido sea.


----------



## NS 4 (2 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Solo se equivoca en un detalle...ya no son neoliberales, solo escuchen a lo que era la izmierda uropeda...SON GLOBALISTAS
Los antiguos arquetipos rojo-azul han sido totalmente abrasados por la realidad.

Esto va de soberania...o sumision y destruccion.


----------



## niraj (2 Abr 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> ¿Quereis que España produzca comida para toda Europa? xD Cuando los ganaderos están hablando de sacrificar animales porque no pueden mantenerlos. Subida del gasoil, de los cereales (y por tanto grano para esos animales) de la luz......ganaderos y agricultores que no pueden permitirse el usar camiones, tractores, maquinaría de procesados etc etc porque no les salen las cuentas.....y cada dia a peor. Las ayudas económicas para que cuadrasen los números deberían ser mucho más elevadas de lo que son. A eso se añade que en la UE son más restrictivos con pesticidas etc etc lo que hace que paises no Europeos, unido a sueldos menores, puedan permitirse ser más competitivos. Y esa ayuda de 15 céntimos para los camioneros (bueno, para todos) que se pagará en los próximos años entre todos los Españoles....aumentando deuda porque a los transportistas no les salen las cuentas y son quienes tendrían que mover luego esos productos.
> 
> España con energias limpias (las pocas que tienen) sin apenas centrales nucleares como siguen construyendo otros paises. Con un coste de la energia mayor, con un control alimentario mayor en Europa que supone un mayor coste (irónicamente los productos importados no se tiene en cuenta el mismo control en pesticidas) con una mano de obra más cara, con empresas de transporte y envasado que se llevan más márgen que el propio agricultor.....es inviable.



Además, mientras la UE va a vetar la compra de fertilizantes rusos, EEUU ha dicho que sus productores los podrán comprar libremente.

Y bueno, ya que vamos a sustituir el gas ruso por gas estadounidense desde un 40% más caro hasta 5 veces más caro, vamos a comprar el petroleo que libere USA de sus reservas a un precio muy superior al precio del petróleo ruso.... pues ya también compraremos el trigo estadounidense a un precio sensiblemente superior al que hasta ahora nos vendían los rusos.

EEUU va a luchar contra Rusia militarmemnte hasta "el último ucraniano", y económicamente hasta el "último europeo"


----------



## Garrapatez (2 Abr 2022)

mcmardigan dijo:


> Perdon por mi ignorancia,
> 
> ¿la factura del gas sera en x rublos por metro cubico o x euros por metro cubico?
> 
> ...



Pues sinceramente no lo sé, hasta que no veamos finalmente cómo lo hacen todo es especulación ahora mismo.


----------



## jimmyjump (2 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Es normal, al resto del mundo se la suda Ucrania y que los rusos les de por lanzar otra operación Bagration


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2022)

Una serie de fuertes ataques contra objetivos de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en Severodonetsk, Rubizhne, Lysychansk, Kreminna, Hornoe, Popasna y otros asentamientos.

t.me/anna_news/26857


----------



## crocodile (2 Abr 2022)

Enormes fuerzas del ejército ruso entran en la región de Sumy, - Gobernador

El jefe de Sumy OVA, Zhivitsky, dijo que una gran cantidad de tropas rusas habían ingresado a la región desde el territorio de la Federación Rusa.

Dijo que se ha formado un corredor a lo largo del cual hay un movimiento constante de equipo militar desde las regiones de Kiev y Chernihiv hacia Rusia.

"Las tropas rusas retiradas de las regiones de Kiev y Chernihiv están siendo transferidas no solo a Donbass, Kharkov, Izyum (como se dijo anteriormente), sino también a la región de Sumy", escriben las publicaciones ucranianas.


----------



## Poseidón (2 Abr 2022)

Mejumbre dijo:


> Esto sucedía el otro día en Opinacat:



Esto me lo guardo para mandarselo a la voz de galicia que publica articulos de este tarado. Manda cojones llamar al genocidio y que le den voz.


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2022)

Según el jefe de la administración regional de Sumy, hay un movimiento continuo de equipo militar desde las regiones de Kiev y Chernihiv a través del distrito de Konotop de la región de Sumy.

Como escribimos anteriormente, la información sobre la retirada de las tropas rusas de la región de Sumy no ha sido confirmada por el momento: además, hay indicios de una acumulación de un grupo de tropas en esta dirección.

La información está parcialmente confirmada por la histeria de la parte ucraniana: las autoridades locales están seguras de que serán finalmente "ocupadas".
#Rusia #Sumy #Ucrania

t.me/boris_rozhin/38987


----------



## Roedr (2 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> A esta altura del hilo y con toda la información que ha salido a la luz, está claro que Rusia sólo se adelantó a una guerra en la que iban a embarcarla más temprano que tarde.
> 
> Los nazis ucranianos *iban a invadir el Donbass y Crimea*, obligando a Rusia a actuar, pero en vez de liderar los acontecimientos, con todos los apuros e improvisación de una defensa "a las apuradas".
> 
> ...



si fuera así yo creo que habrían entrado con todo desde el inicio, no con la idea de una operación rápida que ha fracasado


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2022)

Una foto del teléfono de un nacionalista de Azov rendido, Alexey Smykov.

Qué puedo decir - ¡¡¡Estas son personas enfermas!!!

Alexey nos dijo en una entrevista que simplemente fue a Azov para bloquear el servicio militar y que no acoge ninguna ideología nazi. Y nosotros mismos pensamos
- el joven debe haber hecho algo estúpido. Pero resultó ser un lobo con piel de cordero.

Pero debió olvidar que su smartphone no borraba sus vídeos y fotos. ¿O pensó que no podían abrirlo? Bueno, lo hicieron. Y estaban muy sorprendidos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38983


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2022)

La apertura de un corredor terrestre a través del sur de Ucrania es una nueva ventana de oportunidades⚡ - El "jefe" de Crimea, Serguéi Aksiónov

"El corredor terrestre hacia Donetsk pasa por regiones potencialmente fuertes con economías desarrolladas y personas que pueden contribuir a la causa común. Estamos empezando a entablar relaciones con empresarios de la región de Kherson, sobre todo porque en el mercado de Crimea ya hay demanda de productos de la región vecina. Es un nuevo impulso para el desarrollo de las regiones y de nuestra economía".

Según Aksyonov, la situación con los ciudadanos ucranianos que cruzan la frontera con Crimea está bajo control, y la gente recibe asistencia integral.

Afirma que los residentes de gran parte de las regiones liberadas de Ucrania informan de que están dispuestos a recibir pasaportes rusos en un futuro muy próximo.

"En gran parte, en las regiones que han sido liberadas, la gente está dispuesta a recibir pasaportes rusos, y de inmediato. Es demasiado pronto para hablar de decisiones políticas, pero se entiende que la gente está preparada para ello. Durante ocho años, la gente ha estado bajo la influencia de la propaganda de las autoridades ucranianas, cuyo objetivo era dividir a los pueblos"⚠

t.me/boris_rozhin/38977


----------



## Scardanelli (2 Abr 2022)

FINTA

RETIRADA TÁCTICA ORDENADA


----------



## Al-paquia (2 Abr 2022)

Se ve que los panchitos


ZHU DE dijo:


>









Putincel 100%


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (2 Abr 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Pues oye, si eso sirve para empezar a fabricar de nuevo en Occidente y dejar de comprar a China y a la India, bienvenido sea.



Siga soñando, la globalización la inventaron los plutocratas corporativos para destruir la clase obrera europea, cuyos altos salarios debido a la fuerte industrialización europea les molestaban, lo consiguieron destruyendo las fábricas, ahora que no vengan con milongas, se lo han ganado a pulso, Europa y Bastarland son Detroit, a pelarla.


----------



## Nico (2 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> si fuera así yo creo que habrían entrado con todo desde el inicio, no con la idea de una operación rápida que ha fracasado




Algún día (tal vez) nos enteraremos de los entresijos del asunto. Dio toda la sensación de que entraron pensando que Ucrania se iba a derrumbar rápidamente -y no fue así-, pero a continuación siguieron con un plan más tradicional.

Decir que el "derrumbe esperado" fracasó, puede ser correcto, pero de modo alguno esto lleva a decir *que la OPERACION COMO TAL "fracasó".*

Está en plena ejecución, ya ha obtenido varios éxitos importantes, y no parece que esté por terminar sin realizar la limpieza del Dombass.


----------



## mazuste (2 Abr 2022)

La decisión rusa de titular el precio del oro en gramos y no en onzas
nos muestra el futuro de otro símbolo importante que acompañará
a la supremacía anglosajona a la puerta de salida, también del sistema
métrico.


Roedr dijo:


> No sé, antes pensaba así, pero aquí todos se están jugando mucho, incluido USA. Como se suele decir, las guerras se sabe como empiezan pero no como acaban.



Lo que si se sabe es quien las empieza, y que siempre es Rusia quien las termina.


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2022)

Emmanuel Macron ha hecho una extraña promesa a los militares: limpiar el país de ilegales:

"Los que vienen aquí, aunque puedan vivir libremente en su propio país, deben ser expulsados" - Dice Macron

Inhumano como resulta

t.me/surf_noise1/10035

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Enormes fuerzas del ejército ruso entran en la región de Sumy, - Gobernador
> 
> El jefe de Sumy OVA, Zhivitsky, dijo que una gran cantidad de tropas rusas habían ingresado a la región desde el territorio de la Federación Rusa.
> 
> ...



Pues esta vez que no se anden con tantas cotemplaciones, fuego de Buratinos en toda la linea de contacto, hasta que enfrente solo quede un paisaje lunar, y luego entrar tumbando todo lo que se mueva, y así hasta el Dnieper, a sangre y fuego.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Enormes fuerzas del ejército ruso entran en la región de Sumy, - Gobernador
> 
> El jefe de Sumy OVA, Zhivitsky, dijo que una gran cantidad de tropas rusas habían ingresado a la región desde el territorio de la Federación Rusa.
> 
> ...



Es cierto


----------



## crocodile (2 Abr 2022)

Las autoridades de Kharkiv anunciaron la finalización del reclutamiento del batallón de defensa territorial y el inminente reclutamiento de uno nuevo. Olvidé decir dónde fue el anterior.
Las autoridades ucranianas anuncian la ampliación de las unidades de defensa. De hecho, esta es una compensación por las grandes pérdidas de composiciones anteriores. En Kharkov, los primeros conjuntos de defensa territorial fueron destruidos casi por completo.
Hace aproximadamente una semana, se formó el Batallón Terodefense 229, esta es una nueva unidad.
En las redes sociales ucranianas, anuncian triunfalmente el final del reclutamiento en el batallón de defensa de Kharkiv. El siguiente se está lanzando. Uno tiene la impresión de que las fuerzas están creciendo.
De hecho, la situación es la contraria.
Ahora el reclutamiento se lleva a cabo de forma violenta-febril. Se entrega citatorio en supermercados, cerca del metro, la policía y las propias patrullas de Tropas entregan a todos los detenidos sin excepción.
Todos los días Kharkov es bombardeado con armas de alta precisión. Los medios de comunicación ucranianos, como de costumbre, hablan de escuelas destruidas, jardines de infancia, etc., captando el horror y la ira de la gente del pueblo. Pero no muestran a las víctimas en absoluto.
Y los muertos por lo general resultan estar en uniforme militar con armas, y son sacados de debajo de los escombros fuera del foco de las cámaras.
Lo cierto es que la primera parte de la defensa quedó completamente destruida. Y no pasó ayer. Incluso en las primeras semanas de la operación, el cuartel general de la defensa, los almacenes y todos los puntos de concentración quedaron completamente destruidos, lo que provocó el colapso de la gestión de la defensa en la ciudad. Es por eso que Avakov vino urgentemente a Kharkov. Y la situación de la parte ucraniana no ha cambiado para mejor.
Solo en los últimos tres días, varios cientos de miembros del Batallón Nacional y de la Terodefense fueron asesinados por armas de alta precisión. Es difícil entender el número exacto y qué unidades militares en concreto, porque, en primer lugar, muchos edificios del despliegue de la TRO están completamente destruidos y los nazis ni siquiera quieren desmantelar los escombros, dejando que los cadáveres se pudran allí mismo, y en segundo lugar, los cadáveres simplemente son llevados a hospitales y morgues en masa en bolsas. Y lo amontonan. Enormes montones, según los propios testigos presenciales.
Y solo tomamos ataques contra los lugares de despliegue en la ciudad y la región, sin siquiera tener en cuenta directamente las hostilidades.
Por lo tanto, los turbopatriotas ucranianos deberían pensarlo. La celebración de la victoria, si te fijas bien, se convierte en un funeral.


----------



## aserejee (2 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Estos psicópatas todavia creen en la posibilidad de otro Barbarroja no nuclear,
> Ver archivo adjunto 1009846



más de uno se verá reflejado en estos dos..


----------



## Señor X (2 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1009496



Los niños son un medio, no el fin. Para nuestras élites y medios informativos, que son sus voceros, son solo eso, mercancía. Sirven para conmocionar y dirigir la opinión. Pero les da exactamente igual de qué pais son, o que color tienen. Les da exactamente igual que muera un niño blanco que negro. De importarles los blancos, no estarían haciendo una sustitución étnica en Europa los últimos 25 años, pensandlo.

Pongamos el caso de la primera guerra del golfo. La mentira de las incubadoras. ¿Les importaban los niños de esa zona? No. Más tarde la aviación occidental se dedicó a aplanar las incubadoras. Y se quedaron tan tranquilos.


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2022)

La Embajada de Rusia en Francia recomienda leer fuentes con información fiable.

ROKOT en francés 

t.me/surf_noise1/10033


----------



## Peineto (2 Abr 2022)

*Mundo*


* ¡¡¡ATRAPADO!!! "ASESORES" MILITARES ESTADOUNIDENSES Y DEL REINO UNIDO, MÁS OPERATIVOS DE INTEL DE FRANCIA CON NAZIS DE AZOV EN MARIUPOL - AHORA ATRAPADOS POR LAS FUERZAS RUSAS 
*
Fuente.- TRAPPED!!! AMERICAN AND UK MILITARY "ADVISORS", PLUS FRANCE INTEL OPERATIVES WITH AZOV NAZIS IN MARIUPOL - NOW TRAPPED BY RUSSIAN FORCES


----------



## crocodile (2 Abr 2022)

Serguéi Volkov:

A juzgar por algunas de las respuestas, muchos de mis juicios parecían innecesaria o precipitadamente pesimistas: como un "drenaje" cuando continúan las hostilidades. Sí, y tras la conmoción provocada por las declaraciones de Estambul, incluso, dicen, los intérpretes fueron regañadas. Pero esto no cambia la esencia (Medinsky y Fomin no se comportaron de esta manera por iniciativa propia). Por lo tanto, vale la pena explicar qué es, de hecho, el "drenaje".

La situación es obvia: un gran “estado” vecino (una de las partes principales de la Rusia histórica) se ha convertido en un “AntiRF” radical, listo para entregar su territorio a los adversarios. Cualquier acuerdo aquí no tiene sentido (en cualquier caso, no se implementará), solo importa el control real sobre este territorio: no importa si se trata del establecimiento de un régimen leal en Kiev o la ocupación directa (al menos "Novorossia" o a lo largo del Dnieper, el resto ya perderá importancia geopolítica). Lograr tal control es una victoria, el fracaso (es decir, el nuevo "Minsk") es una derrota.

P., al darse cuenta de que la OTAN no se iría a principios de 1997, quiso responder y resolver el problema al menos de esta manera (la única físicamente posible): el estúpido término "desnazificación" lo asumió tácitamente. La negativa a resolverlo con la sustitución por algunas pequeñas concesiones (LDNR dentro de los límites de las regiones) y más aún por simples promesas, es un "drenaje" absoluto y completo. Pero incluso con el "drenaje" de la idea principal, el límite inferior es el reconocimiento oficial de Crimea y la LDNR por parte de las autoridades de sangre, por debajo ya es una vergüenza catastrófica.

Pero quería querer algo, pero hay problemas con la determinación de llevar el asunto hasta el final. No me inclino a considerar ni el derrumbe de la aventura de los primeros días (bueno, uno podría equivocarse en las apreciaciones fiándose de los “analistas” de aquellos imbéciles que se dedicaron a ella), ni el lentísimo progreso posterior - después de la estupidez que generan las decisiones políticas de la dirigencia con cuantiosas pérdidas, se hizo bien en minimizarlas, y hasta las batallas en las zonas urbanas (si no lo borras en polvo) siempre son muchas semanas. Con una proporción de avance no de 3:1, sino casi viceversa, incluso el avance más lento debe considerarse un gran éxito.

La única derrota sería la negativa a lograr el objetivo establecido bajo la influencia del fracaso del intento inicial de "asustar" a Kiev. Y se está viendo. Y la característica clave aquí es una categórica falta de voluntad para luchar seriamente, usando fuerzas adicionales a ese contingente ridículamente pequeño, que realmente carece categóricamente, a pesar de que el potencial de la Federación Rusa es muchas veces mayor que el de Ucrania. Y esta circunstancia nos hace suponer que el “drenaje” (al menos como opción) estaba previsto originalmente en el plan de la “operación especial”.

Ahora se ha anunciado una "batalla general" por el Donbass (para la cual, nuevamente, se eliminan unidades de otras direcciones y no se introducen nuevas). Pero tal formulación de la pregunta ya implica una limitación cardinal de la meta. Supongamos que se ganará y se llevará a cabo "hasta las fronteras de las regiones". Pero, ¿es posible esperar que estas tropas, aún muy reducidas debido a las pérdidas, sean suficientes para al menos ocupar "Novorossia" o llegar al Dnieper (si incluso en su estado actual no son suficientes para eso)? Esto significa que ese objetivo ya no se establece, el "drenaje" es obvio y las declaraciones de Estambul no son en absoluto un malentendido.


----------



## Treefrog (2 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> A esta altura del hilo y con toda la información que ha salido a la luz, está claro que Rusia sólo se adelantó a una guerra en la que iban a embarcarla más temprano que tarde.
> 
> Los nazis ucranianos *iban a invadir el Donbass y Crimea*, obligando a Rusia a actuar, pero en vez de liderar los acontecimientos, con todos los apuros e improvisación de una defensa "a las apuradas".
> 
> ...





Comentarios como este no los veréis en los mass mierda.
Una hipótesis más que plausible.


----------



## Caracalla (2 Abr 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Pues oye, si eso sirve para empezar a fabricar de nuevo en Occidente y dejar de comprar a China y a la India, bienvenido sea.



Para fabricar necesistas energía y materias primas. Carecemos de lo uno y de lo otro.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2022)

Esta es la extraña conversación que tuvo lugar en Alemania entre un corresponsal y una de las personas que vinieron de Ucrania:
- ¿Cuál cree que debería ser la solución?
- Una solución que será mejor para Ucrania. Putin ya lo ha decidido todo, todo irá bien con Ucrania.
- ¿Es Putin algo bueno?
- Sí, Putin es algo bueno. ¡Putin es mi presidente! ¿Qué otra opinión puedo tener?
- ¿De dónde vienes si Putin es tu presidente?
- Soy de Ucrania.
Al parecer, entre los refugiados que llegan a Europa no sólo hay quienes pintan las calles de las ciudades alemanas con símbolos fascistas por la noche, sino también personas que no apoyan a los dirigentes antipopulares de Ucrania y simpatizan con Rusia y su líder.

t.me/surf_noise1/10031

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## crocodile (2 Abr 2022)

Una bandera rusa ondea en el edificio de la policía en Nova Kakhovka en la región de Kherson

New Kakhovka en la región de Kherson está bajo el control de las tropas rusas: todas las banderas ucranianas fueron retiradas el 27 de febrero. Y ahora la bandera de Rusia aparece en los edificios administrativos.

El día anterior, Pavel Filipchuk fue nombrado nuevo jefe de la ciudad.


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> *Mundo*
> 
> 
> * ¡¡¡ATRAPADO!!! "ASESORES" MILITARES ESTADOUNIDENSES Y DEL REINO UNIDO, MÁS OPERATIVOS DE INTEL DE FRANCIA CON NAZIS DE AZOV EN MARIUPOL - AHORA ATRAPADOS POR LAS FUERZAS RUSAS
> ...





Lo mismo que en Alepo.


----------



## crocodile (2 Abr 2022)

Tropas rusas se dirigen a Sumy y Kharkov.


----------



## lapetus (2 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Algún día (tal vez) nos enteraremos de los entresijos del asunto.



Pues está bastante claro que querían que el gobierno Zelenski entrara en pánico y huyera, pero al mismo tiempo no llevaron una fuerza creíble como para amenazar Kiev, ni tampoco llegaron a iniciar un cerco (eso les hubiera estallado en la cara, porque la crisis humanitaria hubiese sido importante, y eso no es sino munición mediática para occidente).
El problema es que esos dias Zelenski probablemente estaba en algún plató de la CIA en Polonia, y tenía órdenes de resistir hasta el último Kievita.

Objetivos de ese avance: quizá la inmovilización de algunas fuerzas enemigas, y como cosa secundaria la investigación de un posible programa nuclear ucro en Chernobyl.
Errores: involucrar a Bielorrusia, que debería haber quedado como neutral aunque no lo fuera.


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2022)

The Hill: Washington debe levantar las sanciones contra Rusia para evitar una crisis en la economía estadounidense

▪Estados Unidos se enfrenta a una gran crisis económica por las sanciones antirrusas, escribe la publicación estadounidense The Hill

▪ Las fuertes subidas de los precios de la energía y los alimentos y los máximos históricos de la inflación son signos preocupantes de una inminente recesión económica, según la publicación

▪Para "mantener la economía estadounidense a flote" la Casa Blanca necesita levantar las sanciones antirrusas, desescalar los conflictos internacionales y diversificar el suministro de combustible, sugiere The Hill

"The Guardian" (Gran Bretaña) citó anteriormente la opinión de "The Hill" de que Estados Unidos y sus aliados se han atrapado en las sanciones antirrusas, así como las conclusiones del subsecretario de la Cámara Pública de Rusia, Alexander Galushka, de que "Rusia tiene todas las posibilidades de ganar la guerra económica desatada".

History shows high energy prices could drive us into recession 

t.me/surf_noise1/10030


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Abr 2022)

La falsa bandera del mercado de Sarajevo:
El 28 de agosto de 1995, un segundo mortero explotó en la *plaza del mercado* principal, matando a 43 personas e hiriendo a 75. estó provovó la airada respuesta de la OTAN y el bombardeo en alfombra de todas la posiciones servias, a continuación tanto los ustachas como los islamistas realizaron una ofensiva general y espulsaron a los servios de sus posiciones.
En un comunicado posterior, el mando británico reconocio que los morteros habian provenido de las posiciones musulmanas, eso si, la repercusión de tal comunicado solo ocupo las últimas páginas de los diarios. ¿les va sonando?


----------



## NS 4 (2 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Siga soñando, la globalización la inventaron los plutocratas corporativos para destruir la clase obrera europea, cuyos altos salarios debido a la fuerte industrialización europea les molestaban, lo consiguieron destruyendo las fábricas, ahora que no vengan con milongas, se lo han ganado a pulso, Europa y Bastarland son Detroit, a pelarla.



Y tu amada izquierda que hacia???
A parte de comprar chalets y desviar fondos???
Nos lo dices o nos lo cuentas???


----------



## Erebus. (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Abr 2022)

El sueño latino de morir por Ucraina:

*Guerra Rusia-Ucrania: cada vez más mercenarios latinos llegan para combatir, pero terminan en un limbo*
*Tenían el sueño de dar pelea, conseguir una vida y quedarse en Europa, pero la realidad fue otra.*


Tony tenía un sueño. Quería combatir. Compró pantalones camuflados. Ropa de soldado. Armó una mochila. Tony no quería pelear por Perú, su país, sino por Ucrania, una nación que no conocía y que nada hasta entonces había tenido que ver con su vida.


Fue a ver a un cónsul. Nunca pensó que hablaría con un cónsul. Se sintió valorado. Dijo que era *combatiente, que sabía lo que hacía, que estaba dispuesto a morir*. Que prefería caer peleando por esa tierra desconocida y fría, antes que jubilarse en su Lima húmeda y de cielos nublados.

Firmó unos papeles. Un contrato. Le prometían un salario sideral: *2500 dólares mensuales*. Más un plus por destrucción de tanques de guerra. Un bonus por cada arrojo al vacío. Por último, una codiciada visa de residencia, una vez que ese país asediado fuera liberado de los rusos.

Antes de partir, publicó un mensaje en Facebook. “Arranco un sueño, arranco un camino, sé que esto para mi vida será lo mejor”, escribió. Publicó fotos: Tony con sus amigos, Tony con sus parientes, Tony y toda su gente.

Empezó a tomar aviones. Aeropuertos, escalas, una parada en Madrid. Varsovia. Finalmente, la frontera. Se detuvo en Lviv, la “capital del oeste”. Pensó que era una escala, que pronto llegaría a Kiev, le darían armas y se pondría a pelear con alguna cuadrilla en las afueras de la capital. Si lo mandaban, al Dombás, pensaba, Tony, vaya que sí, sería como ganarse la lotería.

Pero no pasó nada de todo esto: el sueño de ser parte de la legión extranjera naufragó. *Tony se fue. Se fue a Polonia. Se siente vencido.*

Así se lo contó a *Clarín*, por teléfono. Al igual que Tony hay cientos de voluntarios latinoamericanos que se ofrecieron para venir a Ucrania a pelear y están por ahora en una deriva. Se les promete el salario abultado y posibilidades de radicarse en este país. Pero cuando arriban finalmente todo se vuelve confuso.






Los mercenarios latinos quedaron en un limbo en Ucrania.
Deambulan por hostels y gimnasios, donde consiguen alojarse y se mantienen en un limbo a la espera de que alguien los convoque, les provea armamento y les asigne oficialmente un destino.* Hay hombres de Chile, Colombia, Perú, México.*

En paralelo, pero acaso con más recursos y siguiendo un derrotero más preciso y sofisticado, están los mercenarios americanos que ya pelearon en Afganistán e Irak. Esos sí que no paran de llegar y van directo al frente de batalla. Se habla de más 20 mil soldados extranjeros que cruzaron la frontera para pelear por Ucrania. Pero según la procedencia la experiencia es diferente.

Hay también una cuestión de timming, de cómo varía la demanda según el momento que transita la guerra, ahora pasando a una nueva fase incierta.

Los latinos no la tienen fácil. En los últimos días, *hubo más de 50 “soldados” deambulando por Lviv*. Esperaban ser recibidos y hasta entrenados, antes de salir hacia el frente de batalla. Pero nada de eso ocurrió. Muchos se empezaron a cansar. *Se agotaron y se fueron del país.*

Jhon, colombiano, tatuado desde el brazo hasta el cuello, aspecto de guarda espaldas, se acercó hasta el enviado de *Clarín *y se presentó como “entrenador de policías”. Explicó que él también estaba esperando, que pronto lo trasladarían hasta la base militar de Yaboriv (bombardeada días atrás por los rusos) y que suponía que allí comenzaría a impartir capacitaciones militares, uso de armas y defensa personal.






Uno de los lugares donde duermen los mercenarios latinos en Lviv.
“Pero al mismo tiempo no sabemos bien, _bro_, cómo serán las cosas porque nadie nos dice bien nada y los muchachos se están cansando. Hay hermanos de toda Latinoamérica, _bro_, han venido para pelear y quedarse luego a vivir aquí”, agregó.

*Clarín *tuvo acceso al contrato que firman los combatientes que se vienen a pelear. Se llama “Algoritmo para la entrada de extranjeros en la Legión Extranjera de Defensa Territorial de Ucrania”.

Dice, en su primer párrafo: “Le agradecemos mucho por su voluntad a defender nuestra Patria. Para venir y participar en la lucha por libertad en Ucrania Ud. tendría que viajar primero a Polonia, por donde le recibirá nuestro represente. Por favor considera que Ucrania no puede pagarle el costo de pasaje hasta Polonia. El costo de pasaje desde Peru, Colombia, Ecuador seria hasta 1.000 dólares por ida. Al mismo tiempo al momento de llegar le darían la propia coordinación y apoyo para venir al territorio ucraniano y recibir los armamentos y equipo necesario. Igual se firme el contrato con Ud. para ingresar al ejército ucraniano”.

Suena serio, alienta a muchos veteranos de guerra a una revancha en terreno. El contrato sigue: “Es obligatorio tener experiencia en servicio/combate militar o policial, del mismo modo se exigiría certificado de sus antecedentes penales. Se presume las remuneraciones (100 mil grivnas mensuales - aprox. US$ 2500), más bonos en el caso de logros de guerra (destrucción de máquinas de guerra). Con todos los voluntarios realizaremos la entrevista. Igualmente se exigiría tener el certificado de antecedentes penales. Después de la aprobación, la coordinación de su desplegué sea realizada por el Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania”.

Ahí se traba todo y comienza el intersticio, el limbo, la nada. Los deseosos soldados esperan sin ser llamados. Comienzan a quedarse sin dinero. Los agota el frío y el encierro.

Lviv es una ciudad ajena en buena medida a la guerra. Pasa poco y nada en comparación con el resto del país. Los latinos se sienten que el sueño se les escapa. Las bombas suenan lejos y empiezan a sentir que no saben bien para qué vinieron.









Guerra Rusia-Ucrania: cada vez más mercenarios latinos llegan para combatir, pero terminan en un limbo


Tenían el sueño de dar pelea, conseguir una vida y quedarse en Europa, pero la realidad fue otra.




www.clarin.com


----------



## Tierra Azul (2 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Claramente USA está dispuesta a escalar a lo que haga falta con la vida de los europeos.
> 
> Si Rusia responde nukeando, que es su única opción ante la OTAN, lo único que tiene que hacer USA es no responder con nukes, y tan felices.



le llegaran las ostias igualmente a su casita por primera vez en la historia, tu te crees que no les va a pasar nada...si mueren matando por rodear sus fronteras rusas, lo harán. No habrá ganadores, ni la elite globalista o sionista etc... ya no podrán seguir con sus planes como si fuera jugar al Risk.


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2022)

La Unión de Armenios de Rusia envía ayuda humanitaria a las poblaciones afectadas en la RNL, la RND y Ucrania

Más de 30.000 familias recibirán bienes duraderos en la primera quincena de abril. El volumen total de la carga humanitaria de la Unión de Armenios de Rusia es de unas 500 toneladas.

La ATS ha proporcionado regularmente ayuda a diferentes grupos sociales en Donetsk y Luhansk durante los últimos ocho años.

"Los armenios, por desgracia, sabemos de primera mano cómo la guerra puede destruir y distorsionar los destinos humanos, y lo importante que es para aquellos que se encuentran en una situación difícil saber que no están solos, que nuestros pensamientos y corazones están con ellos", dijo la ATS en un comunicado.

t.me/surf_noise1/10028


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (2 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Tropas rusas se dirigen a Sumy y Kharkov.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1009941



A ver cuanto tardan los polivacuñados en decir que están parados sin combustible.


----------



## Treefrog (2 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> El juego de siempre.Atacar a los viejos imperios europeos blancos con los proxis mongoles y asfixia economica.
> 
> Que bien nos iria a todos si la mafia jazarita usurera fuera exterminada para siempre.



Nadie está atacando a Alemania, nos estamos sucidando nosotros mismos (lo que a su vez pone en peligro al resto de la UE) para salvar al dólar.
El conflicto es USA y su proxy Ucrania contra Rusia, Europa no tiene nada que ver, y no se metería si tuviese una clase dirigente con coraje e inteligencia.


----------



## Nico (2 Abr 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Para fabricar necesistas energía y materias primas. Carecemos de lo uno y de lo otro.




Pero tenemos a Greta y a las mejores organizaciones LGTBI del mundo !!


----------



## Teuro (2 Abr 2022)

Pcranales dijo:


> La propaganda es la única cosa que puede hacer inmoral que la india comercie con rusia, y deje de serlo si lo hace con EEUU o Inglaterra.



Cuando "el process" en España había un sketch en "vaya semanita" acerca del Lendakari recibiendo simultáneamente una llamada de Rajoy y otra de Mas o Puigdemont en busca de apoyos, pues bien, con las dos llamadas simultáneas y alternando entre una y otra a Rajoy le dice: "¡Qué poca vergüenza!, ¡A donde vamos a llegar! ¡Cómo se atreve a amenazar con la independencia!", y con otra llamada en espera con el presidente de la Generalitat: "¡Muy bien hecho! ¡Ya esta bien! ¡Hay que defender los derechos históricos!". En estas situaciones, a los que le van ni le bienen y todo le da igual, hay que ser listo y buscar la forma de sacar tajada sin posicionarse claramente.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (2 Abr 2022)

element dijo:


> Vaya por fin el alucinado de thesaker esta reconociendo el valor y la iniciativa de los ucros...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con tanta lágrima no se te entiende bien


----------



## NS 4 (2 Abr 2022)

Los que aun quedais anclados al antiguo arquetipo rojo-azul...ALGUN DIA OS DAREIS CUENTA DE QUE SOLO HAY LUCHA POR EL PODER Y POR EL CONTROL DE LOS RECURSOS???

El "divide et impera" romano...ese dia debisteis de faltar a clase...

Entre tirios y troyanos...estamos bien jodidos...el perro grande muerde cada vez mas fuerte...


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Abr 2022)

"Talibanes cristianos", ni se ocultan.


----------



## delhierro (2 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Serguéi Volkov:
> 
> A juzgar por algunas de las respuestas, muchos de mis juicios parecían innecesaria o precipitadamente pesimistas: como un "drenaje" cuando continúan las hostilidades. Sí, y tras la conmoción provocada por las declaraciones de Estambul, incluso, dicen, los intérpretes fueron regañadas. Pero esto no cambia la esencia (Medinsky y Fomin no se comportaron de esta manera por iniciativa propia). Por lo tanto, vale la pena explicar qué es, de hecho, el "drenaje".
> 
> ...



Faltaba el plan politico , porque no habia intención seria de admitir más territorio que las republicas. Cada vez lo tiene más gente claro, muchos rusos empiezan a cabrearse. ¿ porque luchar con una mano atada ?.... Veremos como acaba el tema.

En varios sitios ya hay nuevas autoridades, pero no son puestas por Moscu, es la gente sobre el terreno. Supongo que crean su propio plan, no quieren que los fusilen atados a una farola.


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2022)

El director de la empresa rusa Yandex ha huido del país a Israel.
Esto vuelve a poner de manifiesto que las cosas con la soberanía del segmento ruso de Internet son mediocres. El personal lo decide todo.

Por cierto, quizá Bunina no lo sepa, pero Israel bombardea regularmente un país vecino. Pero lo más probable es que "eso sea diferente".

t.me/boris_rozhin/38995


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Elimina (2 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La Embajada de Rusia en Francia recomienda leer fuentes con información fiable.
> 
> ROKOT en francés
> 
> ...



Eso no es nada.
A3media promociona su nuevo monstruo. Casi me caigo de culo ayer cuando vi el anuncio:








La Fundación Atresmedia estrena una campaña de comunicación para dar a conocer a la sociedad su nueva etapa dedicada a la Alfabetización Mediática e Informacional


A través de su misión, la Fundación Atresmedia quiere acompañar a los más jóvenes para que crezcan con pensamiento crítico, creatividad y valores, y tengan un papel activo y responsable en el entorno mediático.




fundacion.atresmedia.com





_Así, la Fundación Atresmedia quiere compartir con la sociedad su eje de actuación: la Alfabetización Mediática e Informacional (*AMI*) para impulsar en* niños y jóvenes* el desarrollo de competencias que les permita gestionar, de una manera más segura y responsable, la información que consumen, crean y comparten; desde analizar un titular a identificar sesgos, diferenciar hechos y opiniones, reflexionar sobre si el contenido a compartir es el adecuado, investigar sobre el autor de la información, protegerse de los riesgos digitales, etc._

¡antena 3!
La de las noticias de videojuegos


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2022)

En Mariupol, otro "cyborg" del aeropuerto de Donetsk, un activo nazi ucraniano, natural de Korosteni, Oleh Cheronmorets, fue liquidado.




t.me/boris_rozhin/38993

A juzgar por su galón, sirvió en el 503º Batallón de Marines Independientes de las AFU, cuya base fue tomada por nuestras fuerzas el otro día. El personal del batallón está tratando activamente de escapar de Mariupol, pero parece que el personaje de arriba no se salió con la suya.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38994


----------



## Marco Porcio (2 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



A veces hay que mandar a los jefes a tomar por culo, aunque ello implique perder el trabajo.


----------



## piru (2 Abr 2022)

stuka dijo:


> ¿Cuál es la ventaja de llevar ese tipo de casco como una boina, con media cabeza al descubierto? Ya lo he visto muchas veces en esta guerra y no lo entiendo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Los que hemos hecho la mili sabemos que uno de los principales problemas en combate es QUEDARTE SORDO por los pepinazos. A ese casco le falta un complemento vital:



Que sirve para tres cosas:
Proteger de cascotes
Proteger de ruidos
Comunicación radio


----------



## delhierro (2 Abr 2022)

Mariupol.

Un BMP3, miras telescopicas, rifles especializados, en fin el material moderno que en muchos videos es sustituido por BMP2, T72, etc... T90 no he visto creo que ninguno.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (2 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "Talibanes cristianos", ni se ocultan.



No son cristianos, se han apropiado de la imaginería cristiana para construir una especie de Hezbollah ucraniana porque su bigotudo fundador y su señora están como una chota.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Abr 2022)

Antes del Festival Qingming, o el Día de barrido de tumbas, los oficiales de policía de Xinjiang rindieron homenaje a Bahti Safarbek, quien sacrificó su vida para salvaguardar la estabilidad y la unidad étnica de la región fronteriza. La hija de Safarbek siguió su camino uniéndose a la fuerza policial. 
Ellos tambien se enfrantan a demonios creados por los satanistas:


----------



## Tierra Azul (2 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Los que hemos hecho la mili sabemos que uno de los principales problemas en combate es QUEDARTE SORDO por los pepinazos. A ese casco le falta un complemento vital:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1009953
> 
> 
> ...



siento curiosidad por saber como se escucha este casco con esas protecciones, en mi absoluta ignorancia, como escucha al enemigo cuando está cerca?


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> No son cristianos, se han apropiado de la imaginería cristiana para construir una especie de Hezbollah ucraniana porque su bigotudo fundador y su señora están como una chota.



¿Nunca se ha planteado que toda esa imagineria religiosa solo sean cultos cargo?


----------



## El_Suave (2 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Solo se equivoca en un detalle...ya no son neoliberales, solo escuchen a lo que era la izmierda uropeda...SON GLOBALISTAS
> Los antiguos arquetipos rojo-azul han sido totalmente abrasados por la realidad.
> 
> Esto va de soberania...o sumision y destruccion.



No se equivoca en nada. En Europa no hay izquierda.

Y por cierto la izquierda es globalista por definición, la globalización de la justicia y la dignidad humana. Su himno es "La Internacional".

La Internacional

A diferencia de la globalización capitalista, que no es sino el eufemismo moderno inventado para llamar de otra forma más correcta políticamente al imperialismo de toda la vida.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Abr 2022)

Ursula van der Pollas suplicando-amenazando a la República Popular China:


----------



## Tierra Azul (2 Abr 2022)

Para la perra nerviosa a flor de piel @rejon y demas panda de ratas sionazis


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## valensalome (2 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Rubens no aprueba este post.
> 
> Y Botero, menos



y yo tampoco, demasiado simplista, no creo que sea necesario poner fotitos para demostrarlos en este hilo,.. que estamos con lo de la guerra, aunque nunca viene mal un respiro


----------



## Typhoon (2 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> siento curiosidad por saber como se escucha este casco con esas protecciones, en mi absoluta ignorancia, como escucha al enemigo cuando está cerca?



Esos auriculares anulan las frecuencias de los disparos y explosiones, permitiendo o incluso intensificando los sonidos "normales".
Son de uso común entre tiradores y cazadores.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Abr 2022)

No sé si sois conscientes que Pedro Sánchez está asesinando rusos...

La entrada de España en la guerra provocará que los rusos se defiendan de sus asesinos.

¿ Eso se entiende no?

Suponer que las armas que envía España son para vacunar a la gente es una ingenuidad.
Son para destripar a chavales que su gobierno ha enviado a una invasión o a una guerra civil que no tiene nada que ver con nosotros.

Lo que sí compete a Rusia es quiénes son sus enemigos que los están matando e indudablemente actuarán.

Son las armas las que matan no quién aprieta el botón eso es irrelevante.
No fue el piloto del Enola Gay el que asesinó a cientos de miles de japoneses sino la bomba atómica , decir el país de dónde provenía esa bomba.


----------



## crocodile (2 Abr 2022)

Región de Dnepropetrovsk, Pavlograd.

Como resultado de un ataque con misiles en el cruce ferroviario, se detuvo el movimiento de trenes, según el presidente de la Administración Estatal Regional de Dnipropetrovsk, Valentin Reznichenko.

"Un cohete golpeó el ferrocarril. Las vías y las redes de contacto sufrieron graves daños. Los vagones explotaron. El movimiento de los trenes se detuvo. Los rescatistas están apagando el fuego. Anteriormente, no hubo muertes. El segundo cohete golpeó el área abierta. Incendio. Una persona resultó herida", escribe Reznichenko.

1. Carga destruida (probablemente militar);

2. Redespliegue interrumpido de refuerzos;

3. Reducción de la actividad militar


----------



## Fígaro (2 Abr 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


>





Nunca hay que perder el humor.


Buenos amoñecamientos, deben ir por los 1400 según el Kremlin...


----------



## stuka (2 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Los que hemos hecho la mili sabemos que uno de los principales problemas en combate es QUEDARTE SORDO por los pepinazos. A ese casco le falta un complemento vital:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1009953
> 
> 
> ...




Sí, ya pensé que sería para tener libres las orejas...Pero es que veo a demasiados con ese casco...y a ninguno con los "cascos".


----------



## Tierra Azul (2 Abr 2022)

Typhoon dijo:


> Esos auriculares anulan las frecuencias de los disparos y explosiones, permitiendo o incluso intensificando los sonidos "normales".
> Son de uso común entre tiradores y cazadores.



es algo como supresión de ruido, correcto? Interesante, me recuerda a una tia mia que tiene un audifono Widex y hace eso precisamente...


----------



## valensalome (2 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Rubens no aprueba este post.
> 
> Y Botero, menos



lo que tú digas vil


----------



## crocodile (2 Abr 2022)

❗"Nos alegra verte. ¡Muchas gracias!". Los residentes de Berdyansk expresaron su gratitud a Rusia por brindar asistencia humanitaria

"Gracias al ejército ruso, Rusia, por la asistencia humanitaria. Creo que la gente debe ser amable", agregó un residente de la ciudad.


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2022)

El gauleiter de la región de Dnipropetrovsk informa con tristeza que un ataque al nudo ferroviario de Pavlograd lo ha dejado muy dañado.

"Un cohete impactó en el ferrocarril. Las vías y las redes de contacto estaban muy dañadas. Los vagones fueron volados. Se ha detenido la circulación de trenes. Los equipos de rescate están luchando contra el fuego. Preliminarmente, no hay víctimas mortales. El segundo cohete golpeó el suelo abierto. Hay un incendio. Una persona herida".


Pero está claro que no hay que fiarse de su palabra.
Los ataques en sí mismos están obviamente relacionados con el propósito de interrumpir la logística de las AFU en la orilla izquierda de Ucrania antes de la próxima ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38992


----------



## crocodile (2 Abr 2022)

Z Informes de la milicia Novorossiya (DNR, LNR, Ucrania, Guerra):
El jefe de la DPR, Pushilin, pidió a los residentes de Slavyansk y Kramatorsk que abandonen estas ciudades mientras aún exista esa oportunidad. Se espera que se desarrollen hostilidades activas en su territorio y será imposible abandonarlos más tarde, o estará plagado de un grave riesgo para la vida. Por supuesto, los nazis ucranianos durante los combates utilizarán a la población civil como rehenes y escudos humanos.

‼Alerta aérea en varias regiones de Ucrania
Las sirenas rugen en las regiones de Poltava, Zaporozhye, Dnepropetrovsk y Kharkov, en Kharkov mismo, Krivoy Rog y también en la región de Kramatorsk.


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2022)

Incluso se abandona la ropa interior, o un boceto de los ucranazis que huyen de Mariupol:

Este vídeo muestra a los soldados de la 384 MPRF SPN mostrando los uniformes abandonados de los ucronazis, que no escatiman en nada para huir de Mariupol. Así, con el fin de maximizar el camuflaje para pasar los controles de carretera de la DNR, los criminales de guerra de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas y de la NG del Estado ucraniano (UG) roban hasta la ropa interior y los calcetines de la población civil local.

En los patios, sótanos y áticos de Mariupol abundan no sólo los uniformes militares abandonados, sino también la ropa interior y los calcetines militares abandonados, de los que los ucranazis se deshacen antes de intentar huir de la ciudad con ropa civil robada.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38997

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Tierra Azul (2 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ...
> 
> Son las armas las que matan no quién aprieta el botón eso es irrelevante.
> No fue el piloto del Enola Gay el que asesinó a cientos de miles de japoneses sino la bomba atómica , decir el país de dónde provenía esa bomba.



Da igual, también los que aprietan el gatillo tienen nacionalidad y de esa nacionalidad, rusia los incluirá no solo al mercenario/soldado como enemigo sino al pais que lo financia o deja que vaya a Ucrania.


----------



## Typhoon (2 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> es algo como supresión de ruido, correcto? Interesante, me recuerda a una tia mia que tiene un audifono Widex y hace eso precisamente...



Si debe ser algo parecido, van a pilas evidentemente. En el sector civil ya se ven mucho y van muy bien.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Abr 2022)

Se acerca otra invación sana:


----------



## Hal8995 (2 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> 1 TRILLON ES 1 MILLON DE MILLONES ( 12 CEROS )
> La reunificacion de Alemania costo 2 trillones de euros y la guerra de afganistan 2 trillones de dolares ( de esos 2 trillones de dolares , 800 mil millones en costes directos de guerra )
> Por tanto Su Senoria pido para mi cliente , el clapham , una indemnizacion de 10 ZANKS por faltas a su honor y reputacion foril y pido la pena maxima , expulsion y baneo al acusado que ha demostrado no haber ido a la escuela .



Lo mismo digo que sea baneado por su pobreza intelectual.

Un trillón es un millón de *billones* en España y en la europa continental. Lo que tú dices es en USA.

De verdad, sin ánimo de burla. ¿ que estudios tienes ?

Yo estaba seguro del todo porque en España cuando traducen presupuestos de USA los periodistas la cagan siempre. Pero lo que me extraña es que personas lancen proclamas tan directas sin tener la seguridad detrás se sí mismos.

Lo mismo me pasó con el forero no recuerdo el nombre...que decía que por los gaseoductos circulaba el gas en estado líquido.

En fin ...


----------



## Bulldozerbass (2 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Nunca se ha planteado que toda esa imagineria religiosa solo sean cultos cargo?



Perdona, no entiendo qué significa ¨culto cargo¨, si puedes aclararlo te lo agradecería.


----------



## vettonio (2 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>




Marta Flich: *Estás nominada.*

La hemeroteca no miente. A ver como justificas intervenciones como ésta en un futuro que se antoja cercano.


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Abr 2022)

Engañaron a los latinoamericanos, se pagaron el billete hasta Polonia para nada, Zelensky movilizando a toda la poblacion masculina tiene reclutas de sobra, terminaran peleando por 200 dolares o presos. @Supremacía


----------



## vettonio (2 Abr 2022)

valensalome dijo:


> lo que tú digas vil
> Ver archivo adjunto 1009973



Día, hora y lugar...No hace falta que te pongas un clavel en el pelo.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (2 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Peticiones Rusia:
> Al principio iban a anexionar todo el territorio el este del Dniepr y a derrocar a Zelensky por nazi
> Depues lo bajan a tomar el corredor Transnistia-Odesa-Crimea-Dombass, y ya aceptaban negociar con Zelensky
> Luego renuncian a unir Transnistia al corredor para dejar a UKR salida al mar como gesto de generosidad
> ...



¿Pero que me estás contando?

¿Dónde viene todo eso que me dices? Los ucranianos NUNCA han dejado de reclamar Crimea. Los rusos NUNCA han hecho peticiones territoriales concretas salvo Crimea y las provincias del este. Y ni siquiera para ellos sino para que se independizasen.

¿Pero que debacle ni que ocho cuartos? ¿Dónde están los T-80 destruidos? ¿Y los T-90? ¿Y la aviación rusa desmantelada?

Te cuentas tus propias historietas, te las crees y luego vienes aquí a contar milongas. Tú sigue con tus tertulias televisivas y déjanos al resto intentar averiguar lo que pase o pueda pasar sin recurrir a propaganda de cuarta para imbéciles.


----------



## Bartleby (2 Abr 2022)

El nombre de Hunter Biden, mejor ni tocar.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Da igual, también los que aprietan el gatillo tienen nacionalidad y de esa nacionalidad, rusia los incluirá no solo al mercenario/soldado como enemigo sino al pais que lo financia o deja que vaya a Ucrania.



De hecho si puigdemont va hasta Ucrania a darle al botón que dispara el misil , ya la tenemos montada porque se supone que es español.

Español dispara un misil español en Ucrania... pues ya hay guerra


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (2 Abr 2022)

¿Cuántos conscriptos más tienen que morir achicharradas en latas de sardina achatarradas para que se admita que la operación ha sido un fracaso y que el dinero destinado al Ejército ruso de los últimos 40 años está invertidos en chaletes, putes y coca?


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (2 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> _Este tipo de cosas es lo que me está empezando a hacer CORTOCIRCUITO mental, vamos a ver: "Estoy en guerra con el país A, a ese país A, otros países, que son la Unión Europea, lo están armando con un flujo constante de armamento de todo tipo que está causando daños y pérdidas importantes en vidas y material entre mis tropas, ahora viene lo bueno, a su vez a esos países que proporcionan armas para provocarme destrucción y muerte ya hasta en mi territorio, y dependen de un flujo vital, llamado gas, que yo les proporciono, a pesar de que son partícipes indirectamente en mi contra, y que, si a partir de mañana me lo pagas en rublos o te corto todo (que te lo corto por cojones porque estas armando a mi enemigo que mata a mis tropas y destruye mis equipos con esas armas!!!) , que ahora no, te sigo aceptando dólares y euros, lo de los rublos, si tal mañana, además me congelan miles de millones de las reservas nacionales en el exterior, pero yo sigo pagando religiosamente los cupones de la deuda a los que me congelaron los fondos, en lugar de declarar un impago y montar la de Dios en los mercados internacionales, y ahora la pregunta : QUIÉN CARAJO ME PUEDE EXPLICAR ESTE DESPROPÓSITO??? _



Yo te lo explico, si en el fondo es muy fácil: cada país busca sacar el máximo provecho de una situación. Rusia no tiene forma de impedir que pasen tropas al bando enemigo, y aún así le sigue beneficiando vender su gas, al menos de momento, a países enemigos y mantener cierta estabilidad comercial con estos.


----------



## Mejumbre (2 Abr 2022)

En Academia Play son bastante otanistas, pero han hecho este pequeño _short _sobre el Batallón Azov.


----------



## Seronoser (2 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> El misterio Medvedev.
> Es el único que ha estado al ladito de Putin desde los inicios 1999-2000, incluso hizo una presidencia "por poderes" con relativa bastante autonomía, ha seguido estando en altas esferas, y sigue sobreviviendo.
> Nadie más de los políticos muy cercanos a Putin ha aguantado tanto tiempo, desarrollando distintas labores de responsabilidad, y aun goza de buena salud.
> Una de dos, o Medvevev es MUY listo, o es bastante limitado pero MUY consciente.
> ...



En Rusia la gente se ríe de Medvedev


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2022)

Las autoridades moldavas y de Transnistria niegan la información del Estado Mayor ucraniano sobre la activación de las tropas rusas desplegadas en Transnistria

Como es habitual, la información del Estado Mayor ucraniano no se corresponde con la realidad. No hay nada nuevo.

t.me/sashakots/30729


----------



## kelden (2 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Y tu amada izquierda que hacia???
> A parte de comprar chalets y desviar fondos???
> Nos lo dices o nos lo cuentas???



Protestar y llevarse las hostias con tu aplauso muy probablemente.


----------



## Pepejosé (2 Abr 2022)

"El proyecto @wargonzo tiene la versión completa de las imágenes operativas de la limpieza nocturna del grupo de reconocimiento y sabotaje ucraniano por parte de las fuerzas especiales del Ministerio de Seguridad del Estado de la RPD."


----------



## Hal8995 (2 Abr 2022)

Mejumbre dijo:


> En Academia Play son bastante otanistas, pero han hecho este pequeño _short _sobre el Batallón Azov.



Es decir, que el que el comandante de Azov sea nazi o no queda a la elección de cada uno según este vídeo.

Oye, pues con este argumento nunca podría ser juzgado nadie....ni goebbels

Aquí se ha retratado " pa siempre "


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2022)

El embajador de EE.UU. en Rusia Sullivan: "Creo que es importante que Estados Unidos y Rusia sigan discutiendo las cuestiones de seguridad más básicas, incluidas las terribles armas de destrucción masiva que tienen ambos países.

t.me/sashakots/30728


----------



## Honkler (2 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Marta Flich: *Estás nominada.*
> 
> La hemeroteca no miente. A ver como justificas intervenciones como ésta en un futuro que se antoja cercano.



Esa puta hace tiempo que está totalmente desacreditada


----------



## Teuro (2 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> *Muy grave !!!!*
> La NATO acumula tropas alrededor de Ucrania
> 
> SI entran en Ucrania la guerra puede escalar a nuclear
> ...



Si el objetivo es partir Ucrania al estilo de Corea es un ingrediente imprescindible que la OTAN tome el oeste de Ucrania para que Rusia se atrinchere en el este. Ahí ganan todos, Putin sale más o menos victorioso, la OTAN también y los que quedan jodidos son los ucranianos.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (2 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las autoridades moldavas y de Transnistria niegan la información del Estado Mayor ucraniano sobre la activación de las tropas rusas desplegadas en Transnistria
> 
> Como es habitual, la información del Estado Mayor ucraniano no se corresponde con la realidad. No hay nada nuevo.
> 
> t.me/sashakots/30729





En este caso comparto lo que dicen las "autoridades ucranianas", Rusia va a aprovechar el corredor de Transnitria cuando tome Odesa las próximas semanas, y desde allí avanzará luego a Leópolis.

No hay que ser Nostradamus para sospecharlo o adivinarlo.

Yo haría eso también si fuera un estratega del Ministerio de defensa ruso.


----------



## Teuro (2 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Claramente USA está dispuesta a escalar a lo que haga falta con la vida de los europeos.
> 
> Si Rusia responde nukeando, que es su única opción ante la OTAN, lo único que tiene que hacer USA es no responder con nukes, y tan felices.



Tirar una nuke por parte de Rusia sería ponerse en el punto donde exactamente quiere tenerla EEUU. Es claramente un error, puesto que es la excusa perfecta para que los "neutrales" se vean obligados a pronunciarse.


----------



## Don Pelayo (2 Abr 2022)

La opinión del coronel Strelkov, analista militar ruso, sobre lo ocurrido (traducción paco con Deeptranslator.com)



> Aquí estamos ahora:
> 1. La inteligencia se ha "ido a la mierda" al proporcionar información ABSOLUTAMENTE FALSA sobre la situación operativa en Ucrania.
> 2. Sobre la base de esta información, el Ministerio de Defensa ha planificado y llevado a cabo de forma igualmente repugnante una "operación especial".
> 3. El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores no sólo no ha proporcionado al país ningún aliado, sino ni siquiera "neutrales"...
> ...


----------



## amcxxl (2 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Si el objetivo es partir Ucrania al estilo de Corea es un ingrediente imprescindible que la OTAN tome el oeste de Ucrania para que Rusia se atrinchere en el este. Ahí ganan todos, Putin sale más o menos victorioso, la OTAN también y los que quedan jodidos son los ucranianos.



el objetivo de la OTAN es Kaliningrado y Bielorusia ademas de mantener Odessa
Ucrania Occidental no vale una mierda, no para los rusos ni para nadie


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (2 Abr 2022)

Y Polonia cada vez más cagada de miedo.


----------



## Don Pelayo (2 Abr 2022)

La verdad es que a estas alturas puede afirmarse que la ofensiva rusa ha sido un ridículo militar de proporciones siderales. Por lo menos hasta ahora.


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2022)

Las AFU planean una ofensiva en la dirección de Novoazovsk, que ha sido capturada en la localidad de Azov.
El objetivo principal era llegar a la frontera entre la DPR y la Federación Rusa. La ofensiva se planificó para rodear y bloquear los grandes asentamientos (Novoazovsk, Bezimennoye, etc.).
Como ya se sabía, la ofensiva estaba prevista para la primavera de 2022.

t.me/boris_rozhin/38998


----------



## Snowball (2 Abr 2022)

Jur jur


----------



## Pepejosé (2 Abr 2022)

Sobre la OTAN.


----------



## Seronoser (2 Abr 2022)

Japon también seguirá colaborando con Rusia… 
Europa y los anglos se quedan solos


----------



## Trotamo (2 Abr 2022)

Te sigo con mucho interés y mucho respeto, por supuesto. Pero eso de la retirada táctica viendo algunas imágenes me suena mucho a cuando los alemanes retrocedían en el frente ruso. Al final la retirada táctica fue hasta Berlín.



Zhukov dijo:


> No hagáis mucho caso, es un repliegue táctico, como en todas las guerras. Se abandonan posiciones a otras más defendibles para economizar fuerzas y emplearlas con más provecho en otros frentes.
> 
> Es un simple cambio de objetivos y prioridades. Se han metido demasiadas tropas empeñadas en el asedio de Kiev, que son más necesarias en otra parte. Primero Donbass, Nikolayev y Kharkov. Ya le llegará el turno a Kiev.
> 
> Además no levantan el asedio, sólo se retiran un poco.


----------



## Tierra Azul (2 Abr 2022)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> La verdad es que a estas alturas puede afirmarse que la ofensiva rusa ha sido un ridículo militar de proporciones siderales. Por lo menos hasta ahora.



firmado por un tonto cunao del bar Las gambas que pasaba por alli.... Di que si, hombre!


----------



## Roedr (2 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Tirar una nuke por parte de Rusia sería ponerse en el punto donde exactamente quiere tenerla EEUU. Es claramente un error, puesto que es la excusa perfecta para que los "neutrales" se vean obligados a pronunciarse.



Sí, algo parecido piensan porque es lo que están forzando con el esfuerzo de su propia economía, y sacrificio de las economías y vidas europeas.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (2 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Japon también seguirá colaborando con Rusia…
> Europa y los anglos se quedan solos



los japoneses se les ha quedado el ojete del culo como la bandera del Japón y eso que iban a poner sanciones contra rusia. Jojojo


----------



## NoRTH (2 Abr 2022)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> La verdad es que a estas alturas puede afirmarse que la ofensiva rusa ha sido un ridículo militar de proporciones siderales. Por lo menos hasta ahora.



Que le parece que el títere de Kiev haya tildado a Felipe II de tirano?

También va a permitir que ese payaso farlopero hablé así de nuestro glorioso pasado 

O va a bajarse los pantalones ante esa marioneta inútil de los ANGLOS?

Enviado desde mi 21061119DG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guaguei (2 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Siguiendo el libro de estilo de los mass mierda occidentales y de manera muy destacada los españoles, estas imágenes no deben perturbarnos. No son como tú y como yo, como los ucranianos.
> 
> Occidente se está cubriendo de mierda, de mucha.



Lo de la racha que hubo, de occidentales en los medios diciendo, que estos si importaban ya que eran rubios con ojos azules, eso es ovbio que fue orquestado, y es que los que en un momendo dado tendran que rendir cuentas al mundo, los que siempre estan entre banbalinas, buscan el caos y el lio, para confundir zafarse y esconderse, caiga quien caiga, buscan enfrentamientos, en la era de internet y las comunicaciones ya no es como antes, cada vez estan mas expuestos, basicamente no saben lo que hacer, pero tienen que hacer algo, no les gusta la direccion en la que van las cosas y que el mundo va conociendo verdades, y si no se enfrentan entre ellos los paises, lo unico visible son estos perpetradores, ponerle el nombre que querais los hay de todo tipo


----------



## amcxxl (2 Abr 2022)

Parece que por la noche las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania quisieron repetir el éxito de ayer con el bombardeo de un depósito de petróleo en Belgorod. 
Según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, dos Mi-24 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron derribados sobre la región de Sumy al amanecer. 


En Kharkov, la carne se recluta nuevamente a la fuerza para la defensa territorial. Se acabó el anterior destacamento de 3000 hocicos. En un solo día perdieron 200 hombres ayer. 


Cohete golpeó un ferrocarril en la región de Dnepropetrovsk, el tráfico de trenes se detuvo - jefe de la administración militar-civil regional. Ahora las municiones con combustible solo se pueden transportar en burros. Que problema 


Trabajo sobre en las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la dirección Maryinsky.


Video emotivo de los residentes de Mariupol “No dejan salir a nadie, porque dicen esto: “Somos los últimos en salir, y ustedes son nuestra protección, ustedes son nuestros escudos”. Se esconden en nuestros patios, se sientan allí y disparan”. Así es como los residentes de Mariupol describen lo que estaban haciendo los combatientes de Azov *


----------



## Don Pelayo (2 Abr 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> Que le parece que el títere de Kiev haya tildado a Felipe II de tirano?
> 
> También va a permitir que ese payaso farlopero hablé así de nuestro glorioso pasado
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver...¿podríamos calmarnos los ánimos un poco?

Tengo cero simpatía por el bufón de Zelenski, cuyo régimen es, efectivamente, un títere de la OTAN.

¿Eso es incompatible con afirmar que la ofensiva rusa está siendo un desastre? Creo que no.


----------



## quinciri (2 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> En Rusia la gente se ríe de Medvedev



En tu opinion ¿Que tiene de gracioso para los rusos ?


----------



## NoRTH (2 Abr 2022)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> Vamos a ver...¿podríamos calmarnos los ánimos un poco?
> 
> Tengo cero simpatía por el bufón de Zelenski, cuyo régimen es, efectivamente, un títere de la OTAN.
> 
> ¿Eso es incompatible con afirmar que la ofensiva rusa está siendo un desastre? Creo que no.



Rusia ni es el gigante de 20 metros ni un enano de 20cm

Y obviamente ha quedado demostrado que han hecho aguas por todos lados 

Pero también tuvimos la vergonzosa huida de los Usa de Afganistán 

Donde se enfrentaban a tipos en sandalias 

Enviado desde mi 21061119DG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amcxxl (2 Abr 2022)

Un soldado del ejército ruso mostró imágenes de la región liberada de Izyum, Kharkov. 
La Bandera de la Victoria /Mesh/ fue izada en Kremenets. 
Gracias por estas fotos, todos los años antes de la guerra crucé esta carretera y me detuve en el monumento conmemorativo de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. 
Nostalgia. Hace 8 años que no voy


Una columna de equipos y armas abandonados del 56º Ompbr de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania 


Alrededor de 1.000 residentes de la República Popular de Donetsk han muerto desde principios de año como resultado de la agresión de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, informó la oficina del Comisionado de Derechos Humanos en la RPD: 


“¡Le diré a todo el mundo cómo la gente de Azov se burló de nosotros! ¡Fascistas! Nos mataron por nuestro propio dinero”. Mariupol Dos mujeres cuentan cómo los militantes de Azov dispararon a las personas que saltaron por las ventanas de las casas en llamas. La gente de Azov se escondió en refugios con civiles, se llevó comida y agua.


----------



## capitán almeida (2 Abr 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> Que le parece que el títere de Kiev haya tildado a Felipe II de tirano?
> 
> También va a permitir que ese payaso farlopero hablé así de nuestro glorioso pasado
> 
> ...



Si aplauden que manden una fragata con el nombre de Blas de Lezo a defender los intereses de la perfida albión....


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2022)

Chechenos sacando a sus heridos bajo el fuego.
Combate callejero en Mariupol.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39011

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Abr 2022)

no cuenta más que mentiras. hacer creer que no despliegan fuerzas cuando todas las armas que están ahora actuando son enviadas por la OTAN, es engañar a subnormales.

ahora no son guerras de trincheras, un misil es suficiente para acabar con todo un ejército y eso se puede manejar incluso desde Internet en otra parte del mundo









Alto mando militar alemán: La OTAN no desplegará "bajo ninguna circunstancia" fuerzas en Ucrania, incluso si se usaran armas de destrucción masiva - es.budrigannews.com


Martin Meissner / AP




es.budrigannews.com


----------



## Roedr (2 Abr 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> Que le parece que el títere de Kiev haya tildado a Felipe II de tirano?
> 
> También va a permitir que ese payaso farlopero hablé así de nuestro glorioso pasado
> 
> ...



cuantas guerras mundiales se habrían ahorrado los germanos y eslavos si Felipe II hubiera decidido evangelizarlos


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (2 Abr 2022)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> Vamos a ver...¿podríamos calmarnos los ánimos un poco?
> 
> Tengo cero simpatía por el bufón de Zelenski, cuyo régimen es, efectivamente, un títere de la OTAN.
> 
> ¿Eso es incompatible con afirmar que la ofensiva rusa está siendo un desastre? Creo que no.



Yo no diría un desastre. Pero desde luego sí de una improvisación absoluta. Las zonas donde al parecer están las mejores tropas, en el sur y Crimea la cosa ha ido relativamente bien, no se les conoces grandes chapuzas o meteduras de pata. Pero en el norte se han columpiado. No solo exceso de confianza sino que supongo que pensaron que apenas encontrarían resistencia o enemigos.

En realidad hasta ahora lo que me llama la atención es que al margen de la propaganda tampoco se han visto grandes perdidas o derrotas en ninguno de los dos bandos. Yo creo que la guerra comienza ahora. Que es cuando ya van con todo y sin extraños intentos de guerra relámpago en plan Pancho Villa.


----------



## El_Suave (2 Abr 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Es decir, que el que el comandante de Azov sea nazi o no queda a la elección de cada uno según este vídeo.
> 
> Oye, pues con este argumento nunca podría ser juzgado nadie....ni goebbels
> 
> Aquí se ha retratado " pa siempre "



El _Azov_ en Ucrania es lo mismo que _Isis_ en Siria, una marca. *Irregulares de la OTAN*

Como irregulares de la Wehrmacht eran estos:

Sturmbrigade Dirlewanger


Sturmbrigade Kaminski


----------



## amcxxl (2 Abr 2022)

Mercenarios brasileños se instalaron en el Hotel Kyiv frente a la Verkhovna Rada


En Mariupol, otro "cyborg" del aeropuerto de Donetsk, un Ukronazi-Azovita activo, nativo de Korosten Oleg Cheronmorets, fue liquidado. 


Los patios, sótanos y áticos de Mariupol están llenos no solo de uniformes militares abandonados, sino también de pantalones cortos y calcetines militares abandonados, de los que los ukronazis se deshacen antes de intentar escapar de la ciudad con ropa de civil robada. 

En el video presentado, los soldados del 384º OMRP de las Fuerzas Especiales demuestran la forma abandonada de los Ukronazis, que no desdeñan nada para sacar los pies de Mariupol. Quítate incluso la ropa interior militar


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Abr 2022)

Los chechenos poco a poco, como en Siria…
Kadyrov anunció el comienzo del asalto a la planta de Mariupol.
Los combatientes chechenos comenzaron a asaltar la planta de Mariupol, donde se esconden militantes de los batallones nacionales








Кадыров сообщил о штурме завода в Мариуполе


Глава Чечни Рамзан Кадыров сообщил о начале штурма завода в Мариуполе, где находятся боевики украинских нацбатальонов. РИА Новости, 02.04.2022




ria.ru


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2022)

Nuevos ataques a Mirgorod y Khmelnytskyi.
Otro depósito de petróleo destruido en Khmelnytskyi.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39010


----------



## Remequilox (2 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> En Rusia la gente se ríe de Medvedev



Puede ser.
Pero más de 20 años en las altas esferas putinianas, y seguir ahí y gozar de buen salud, no lo logra cualquiera.
A ver si va a ser el Claudio de Rusia (el julio-flavio que SÍ conquistó Britania, y no Julio Cesar).
En España, por comparación, Pedro Sánchez era un _looser_, que solo estaba ahí para mantener caliente el asiento de la Sultana Díaz. Y ya más recientemente iba a ser barrido por esa modernidad mediática del centro-derecha conocido como Pablo Casado.....


----------



## coscorron (2 Abr 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Jur jur



Espero no equivocarme porque y con este tema la (des)información esta siendo máxima pero eso ya paso la semana pasada y además todo el Otoño .. Simplemente se detiene el flujo de gas para que Alemania exporte gas a Polonia con la vía inversa .. Lo importe esta ocurriendo en el mercado de gas y lo que tenemos que saber es si se estan formalizando nuevos pedidos o no porque por lo que ha comentado Rusia durante la primera quince estan enviando gas comprado en Marzo. Por lo visto de la lista de "hostiles" van a pagar "rublos" Japon, Hungria, Austria y Eslovaquia de momento ... Alemanía, Francia e Italia dicen que no y eso suponen unos 80 bmc de un total de 240 bcm que se exportan a Europa. Habrá que ver como queda todo pero algunos paises se estan bajando del carro ...


----------



## filets (2 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los chechenos poco a poco, como en Siria…
> Kadyrov anunció el comienzo del asalto a la planta de Mariupol.
> Los combatientes chechenos comenzaron a asaltar la planta de Mariupol, donde se esconden militantes de los batallones nacionales
> 
> ...



He perdido la cuenta de cuantas veces Mariupol estaba a punto de caer
¿seis quizas?


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2022)

Los londinenses salen a protestar por la subida de los precios del gas y la electricidad

En el Reino Unido se está gestando una crisis económica que los londinenses no quieren pagar. Los activistas locales se concentraron en el centro de la ciudad, frente a la residencia gubernamental de Downing Street, con pancartas y exigiendo la dimisión del Primer Ministro Boris Johnson por el aumento del 54% de los precios del gas y la electricidad.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39009


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> He perdido la cuenta de cuantas veces Mariupol estaba a punto de caer
> ¿seis quizas?



La ciudad ya cayó, en el momento que se capturó el Ayuntamiento. Ahora queda la limpieza, como en Berlín o Stalingrado en su momento.

Las autoridades están en el Ayuntamiento no en las alcantarillas de una fábrica…


----------



## piru (2 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> siento curiosidad por saber como se escucha este casco con esas protecciones, en mi absoluta ignorancia, como escucha al enemigo cuando está cerca?



Yo no he usado esos cascos, pero tras una sesión de explosiones cerca, el soldado que la haya aguantado con esa protección, siempre escuchará mejor al enemigo que el que haya aguantado el "concierto" a pelito.


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2022)

Un francotirador ucraniano toma posición en un edificio residencial.
Y luego chillan que el ejército ruso está bombardeando a los civiles...

t.me/boris_rozhin/39008

_Video en el enlace

Además del parche con la bandera de Ucrania me ha parecido ver la Union Jack (bandera del Reino Unido)_


----------



## vladimirovich (2 Abr 2022)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> La opinión del coronel Strelkov, analista militar ruso, sobre lo ocurrido (traducción paco con Deeptranslator.com)



Strelkov es un tipo muy inteligente, y valiente, supongo que por ello no tiene ninguna responsabilidad en Rusia, Putin prefiere rodearse de subnormales inonfensivos, y asi le van las cosas claro.

Como Strelkov siga largando me temo que alguien va a endulzarle el Te con polonio.


----------



## Roedr (2 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los chechenos poco a poco, como en Siria…
> Kadyrov anunció el comienzo del asalto a la planta de Mariupol.
> Los combatientes chechenos comenzaron a asaltar la planta de Mariupol, donde se esconden militantes de los batallones nacionales
> 
> ...



Sigo sin entender por qué lleva a sus chechenos a la muerte (muchos palmarán) pudiendo bombardear la planta modo OTAN.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sigo sin entender por qué lleva a sus chechenos a la muerte (muchos palmarán) pudiendo bombardear la planta modo OTAN.



Intentan conseguir alguna información interesante…siempre puede caer alguno que cante de todo como en Siria.


----------



## piru (2 Abr 2022)

stuka dijo:


> Sí, ya pensé que sería para tener libres las orejas...Pero es que veo a demasiados con ese casco...y a ninguno con los "cascos".



Cosas de la logística rusa amigo Vladimir. O que el propio ruski se lo quite: "estoy hasta los cojones de este chisme"


----------



## amcxxl (2 Abr 2022)

Jarkov anoche 


Minas MARINAS en medio de Mariupol (es la tercera distinta que veo)



Asi es como plantearon los nazis la "defensa" de Mariupol escondidos en casas de los civiles









En Bucha, tras la retirada de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, ukry inició una purga entre la población civil. 
Echando la culpa, por supuesto, a Rusia. Así será en otras ciudades abandonadas.



Si ahora estamos liberando la orilla izquierda y cocinando un caldero en el Donbass, entonces ¿por qué los puentes que cruzan el Dniéper y las vías férreas de oeste a este siguen intactas? ¿Buena pregunta?


----------



## Roedr (2 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Yo no diría un desastre. Pero desde luego sí de una improvisación absoluta. Las zonas donde al parecer están las mejores tropas, en el sur y Crimea la cosa ha ido relativamente bien, no se les conoces grandes chapuzas o meteduras de pata. Pero en el norte se han columpiado. No solo exceso de confianza sino que supongo que pensaron que apenas encontrarían resistencia o enemigos.
> 
> En realidad hasta ahora lo que me llama la atención es que al margen de la propaganda tampoc*o se han visto grandes perdidas o derrotas en ninguno de los dos bandos. *Yo creo que la guerra comienza ahora. Que es cuando ya van con todo y sin extraños intentos de guerra relámpago en plan Pancho Villa.



Tampoco es eso. Yo creo que el ejército ucro está militarmente aplastado. Otra cosa es que entrar en ciudades es muy jodido, y que reciben tal cantidad de armas e inteligencia USA que ahora mismo lo que resta del ejército ucraniano debe ser el ejército más armada de Europa después del ruso.


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sigo sin entender por qué lleva a sus chechenos a la muerte (muchos palmarán) pudiendo bombardear la planta modo OTAN.



Porque hay algo o alguien valioso. No sabemos que.


----------



## Tierra Azul (2 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Puede ser.
> Pero más de 20 años en las altas esferas putinianas, y seguir ahí y gozar de buen salud, no lo logra cualquiera.
> A ver si va a ser el Claudio de Rusia (el julio-flavio que SÍ conquistó Britania, y no Julio Cesar).
> En España, por comparación, Pedro Sánchez era un _looser_, que solo estaba ahí para mantener caliente el asiento de la Sultana Díaz. Y ya más recientemente iba a ser barrido por esa modernidad mediática del centro-derecha conocido como Pablo Casado.....



No, básicamente el está ahi todavia, porque lo puso Putin. No porque al monje le gustase su gestión sino para tenerlo controladito y cerca. Es atlantista y nada fiable. Puede haber otra razón por la que lo tenga ahi a saber...Sino que te lo explique @Seronoser o @Zhukov, los rusos no se fian de él.


----------



## Roedr (2 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Intentan conseguir alguna información interesante…siempre puede caer alguno que cante de todo como en Siria.



y de qué les va a servir la Info?, van a acabar con la ayuda militar de Francia, UK, Alemania, Polonia, etc. por mucha info que consigan?. Me temo que no.


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2022)

Según Bloomberg, Rusia generará 321.000 millones de dólares en ingresos energéticos en 2022 gracias a los actuales precios del petróleo y el gas. Esta cifra es un 30-35% superior a la del año pasado.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39007


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (2 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Tampoco es eso. Yo creo que el ejército ucro está militarmente aplastado. Otra cosa es que entrar en ciudades es muy jodido, y que reciben tal cantidad de armas e inteligencia USA que ahora mismo lo que resta del ejército ucraniano debe ser el ejército más armada de Europa después del ruso.



Yo pienso que no. Repito que hasta ahora no han tenido grandes bajas ni nos hemos encontrado grandes capturas de prisioneros.

El ucraniano es un ejército de infantería pegado al terreno. Bastante numeroso, por comparación al ruso, y que aunque no parece tener, por ahora, apenas capacidad ofensiva, sí que ha tenido hasta este momento al menos la capacidad de ralentizar o desbaratar el plan de ofensiva relámpago ruso y de hecho todavía no ha sufrido ninguna gran derrota.

Repito que es ahora, en el este, cuando vamos a ver realmente lo que da de sí. Porque hasta este momento se ha limitado a ir cediendo terreno a los rusos y fortificarse en aquellas areas con más posibilidades de defensa. Hasta ahora no le ha ido mal del todo. Aunque tampoco es que hayan hecho nada del otro jueves como nos intentan vender los partidarios de la propaganda occidental.


----------



## filets (2 Abr 2022)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> La opinión del coronel Strelkov, analista militar ruso, sobre lo ocurrido (traducción paco con Deeptranslator.com)



Se le olvido añadir que la informacion sobre el estado de operatividad de las fuerzas propias tambien era falsa


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> y de qué les va a servir la Info?, van a acabar con la ayuda militar de Francia, UK, Alemania, Polonia, etc. por mucha info que consigan?. Me temo que no.



Bueno, bueno…eso depende que consigan sacar. En estos casos nunca se sabe…el caso es que Macron está muy interesado en recuperar algo….

Ya le ha costado la cabeza a un militar Galo que se ha ido a la nevera…


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2022)

El resultado del ataque con misiles de esta mañana a la refinería de petróleo de Kremenchuk, según una cámara VIIRS (Visible Infrared Radiation Survey Set) instalada en uno de los satélites de la NASA. Necesita ser "_re_calibr_ado_".

t.me/boris_rozhin/39006


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (2 Abr 2022)

Es enternecedor ver a los follaputin decir que el ejercito ruso no hay sufrido apenas bajas


----------



## piru (2 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> He perdido la cuenta de cuantas veces Mariupol estaba a punto de caer
> ¿seis quizas?



Según esas cuentas que haces la Guerra Civil Española terminó en los años 50 y no en 1939, porque todavía había maquis por el monte pegando tiros.


----------



## amcxxl (2 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> He perdido la cuenta de cuantas veces Mariupol estaba a punto de caer
> ¿seis quizas?



Mariupol como ciudad, esta bajo el control de Rusia y DNR
SOlo quedan los restos del ukroejercoto escondidos en la gran factoria de Azovstal y alguna otra instalacion industrial aneja, que es como una pequeña ciudad distinta por si misma y delimitada del resto de la ciudad, entre tras cosas por el rio que parte la cuidad en dos



Harman dijo:


> Porque hay algo o alguien valioso. No sabemos que.



esa planta es de lo que come la ciudad y adema capturarla sin destruirla son muchos miles de millones de euros al año en ingresos
es un activo estrategico, por eso tenia una guarnicion de 16000 soldados en parte pagada por Akhmetov y Kolomoisky


----------



## Hal8995 (2 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> He perdido la cuenta de cuantas veces Mariupol estaba a punto de caer
> ¿seis quizas?



Tú has visto los mapas que se publican todos los días verdad ?

Tú sabes porque no eres subnormal que si enviaran oleadas de soldados cada 15 minutos podrían tomarlo en un par de días pero con decenas de miles de muertos. Por tanto el ir despacio sabes q es para minimizar bajas y material así como bajas civiles.

También sabes que pronosticar cuantos meses se tardará en tomar una ciudad sitiada es muy difícil y dependerá además de lo antes dicho de la capacidad para resistir hasta morir o de rendirse.

Si sabes todo eso, por qué cojones apareces de vez en cuando en plan Figaro a meter el dedo en el ojo con soplapolleces ? Dí tú cuando hasta cuando van a resistir o cuando van a romper el cerco " entendido".

Yo nunca he dicho nada de esto ...ahora te digo : En 8 días asunto terminado y si queda algo son rescoldos como en un incendio.

Ahora dí tú Don Pimpón o vienes solo a reirte ?


----------



## piru (2 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Un francotirador ucraniano toma posición en un edificio residencial.
> Y luego chillan que el ejército ruso está bombardeando a los civiles...
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/39008
> ...



Cierto:


----------



## EGO (2 Abr 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> Rusia ni es el gigante de 20 metros ni un enano de 20cm
> 
> Y obviamente ha quedado demostrado que han hecho aguas por todos lados
> 
> ...



Estupidez sin sentido repetida mil veces por los follarusos.

La retirada estaba ya pactada por Trump con los talibanes,pero el viejo de mierda de Biden decidio joderlo todo y por eso la cosa quedo como quedo.Si Trump hubiera ganado las elecciones, el repliegue habria sido normal y luego ya el gobierno afgano se las hubiera visto con los talibanes con sus mierdas de guerras tribales sin fin.

EEUU derroto a los talibanes en 1 mes,al otro lado del mundo y solo usando unidades de operaciones especiales que daban apoyo aereo a la alianza del norte.

EEUU perdio 2400 hombres en Afganistan en 20 años,mientras que la URSS perdio 15.000 en 14 años...ademas de matar 1 millon de afganos en un genocidio sin precendentes.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## pepetemete (2 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Espero no equivocarme porque y con este tema la (des)información esta siendo máxima pero eso ya paso la semana pasada y además todo el Otoño .. Simplemente se detiene el flujo de gas para que Alemania exporte gas a Polonia con la vía inversa .. Lo importe esta ocurriendo en el mercado de gas y lo que tenemos que saber es si se estan formalizando nuevos pedidos o no porque por lo que ha comentado Rusia durante la primera quince estan enviando gas comprado en Marzo. Por lo visto de la lista de "hostiles" van a pagar "rublos" Japon, Hungria, Austria y Eslovaquia de momento ... Alemanía, Francia e Italia dicen que no y eso suponen unos 80 bmc de un total de 240 bcm que se exportan a Europa. Habrá que ver como queda todo pero algunos paises se estan bajando del carro ...



Esto es un escenario absolutamente contemplado por los rusos.


----------



## El-Mano (2 Abr 2022)

Veo hoy varios post sobre declaraciones de civiles de mariupol y etc. Por si hay algún despistado, una buena parte sale de los videos de Patrick Lancaster. Lo digo para el que quiera más info que acuda a los videos, podeis darle a subs automaticos y poner el español. Suelen publicar los compañeros aquí los vídeos también, pero igual se escapa entre tanta info, lo recuerdo para el que le pueda interesar.


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Perdona, no entiendo qué significa ¨culto cargo¨, si puedes aclararlo te lo agradecería.







__





Culto cargo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Es un término de antropologia, sé lo que es, pero no entiendo a qué viene. Básicamente es dar una explicación religiosa y crear un culto alrededor de una manifestación, artefacto o persona de una tecnología superior, incomprensible para aquellos que la ven, normalmente salvajes en la edad de piedra.


----------



## amcxxl (2 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Estupidez sin sentido repetida mil veces por los follarusos.
> 
> La retirada estaba ya pactada por Trump con los talibanes,pero el viejo de mierda de Biden decidio joderlo todo y por eso la cosa quedo como quedo.Si Trump hubiera ganado las elecciones, el repliegue habria sido normal y luego ya el gobierno afgano se las hubiera visto con los talibanes con sus mierdas de guerras tribales sin fin.
> 
> ...



pero que cojones dices puto subnormal, aprende historia y como funciona el mundo de una puta vez

los que mataron a civiles an Afganistan, en SIria, en Chechenia, etc... fueron los TERRORISTAS financiados por occidente

Guerra de Afganistán (1978-1992) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## EGO (2 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> pero que cojones dices puto subnormal, aprende historia y como funciona el mundo de una puta vez
> 
> los que mataron a civiles an Afganistan, en SIria, en Chechenia, etc... fueron los TERRORISTAS financiados por occidente
> Ver archivo adjunto 1010128



*PAYASO.


Tropas afganas, dirigidas por un oficial soviético,* llevaron a cabo, el 20 de abril de 1979, uno de los mayores asesinatos colectivos que se recuerda en la historia moderna, al ametrallar a la vez a 1.170 personas del poblado de Kerala, al este de Afganistán, según revelaciones del periódico norteamericano_ The Cristian Science Monitor._

Toda la población masculina de Kerala fue asesinada en cuestión de minutos por un centenar de soldados afganos, que les ametrallaron al mando de un «oficial soviético de pelo rubio y ojos verdes», dijeron las mujeres sobrevivientes, refugiadas en Pakistán, al periodista Edward Girardet. Los testigos afirmaron que no quedó un solo hombre, adolescente y anciano en el pueblo.


La matanza ocurrió cuando, en la fecha mencionada, más de un centenar de soldados afganos al mando del oficial soviético entraron en Kerala para identificar a presuntos colaboradores con las guerrillas musulmanas.

Según el testimonio de las supervivientes, las tropas «forzaron a todos los hombres de la localidad a ponerse en fila, agachados, en un campo de las afueras del pueblo y abrieron fuego con sus ametralladoras desde atrás».

*LOS QUE MATABAN AFGANOS ERAN LA URSS Y SUS TITERES DEL EJERCITO AFGANO.*


----------



## dabuti (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Remequilox (2 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> No, básicamente el está ahi todavia, porque lo puso Putin. No porque al monje le gustase su gestión sino para tenerlo controladito y cerca. Es atlantista y nada fiable. Puede haber otra razón por la que lo tenga ahi a saber...Sino que te lo explique @Seronoser o @Zhukov, los rusos no se fian de él.



Eso se explica con Chubais, por ejemplo. Cerca, pero no demasiado, para tenerlo vigilado. Una vez amortizado, negociado sin competencias, y cuando ya molestas/hueles, polonio o exilio.
No se, la hipótesis lanzada por otro forero de que quizás tal vez se trate del bisnieto secreto de Nicolas Aleksandrovich Romanov no me parece tan descabellada. Al menos tendría la utilidad política de mantener muy putinistas a los nostálgicos del zarismo (Que haberlos, haylos en las Rusias, y algunos de mucho poder....)


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Aurkitu (2 Abr 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Es enternecedor ver a los follaputin decir que el ejercito ruso no hay sufrido apenas bajas



De momento no se parapetan tras civiles rusófilos. Primero los evacúan si les dejan o reducen su respuesta al mínimo sin aprovechar su potencial real, a costa de poner muertos. Algo bastante noble. Posiblemente tú preferirías ver a los rusos aplanar con bombas al estilo otánico, así podrías vomitar lo de salvajismo, orcos sin corazón...y blablabla. Mala suerte, de momento no toca.

Pero realmente, ¿Te satisface mucho la muerte de soldados y milicias rusas? Que _gran_ _persona_ debes ser. Al final el que vence es quién consigue sus objetivos. No dudo que EE.UU ya los ha logrado en parte, pero no dudes que Rusia conseguirá los suyos antes o después. Al final la historia la reescriben los vencedores. Aquí los que pierden son los países de pandereta a su manera, España incluida.


----------



## Michael_Knight (2 Abr 2022)

Video de la brillante y ordenada retirada táctica del ejército ruso del Frente de Kiev, se observa una columna de blindados que se dirige rauda a apoyar a sus camaradas en el donbas,ahora sí que sí que lo van a conquistar del todo.


----------



## filets (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (2 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Veo hoy varios post sobre declaraciones de civiles de mariupol y etc. Por si hay algún despistado, una buena parte sale de los videos de Patrick Lancaster. Lo digo para el que quiera más info que acuda a los videos, podeis darle a subs automaticos y poner el español. Suelen publicar los compañeros aquí los vídeos también, pero igual se escapa entre tanta info, lo recuerdo para el que le pueda interesar.



yo he visto muchas decenas si no mas de cien declaraciones de civiles de Mariupol, salen en todos las cadenas generalistas de rusia, en Anna News etc...
se estan ocupando de que haya muchos testimonios para que no puedan decir que es un montaje televisivo como hace la BBC


----------



## npintos (2 Abr 2022)

Que las tropas rusas han abandonado Chernobyl y que la radiación está dentro de límites aceptables.

Sigo sin tener una explicación razonable de por qué ocuparían ése basurero nuclear y después lo abandonan. Estoy de acuerdo en que era mejor tenerlo bajo control para que los ukros no hicieran ninguna tontería, pero, ¿y ahora qué cambió para que lo abandonen?

Faltan muchos datos para tener una explicación.


----------



## filets (2 Abr 2022)

npintos dijo:


> ¿y ahora qué cambió para que lo abandonen?



Las enormes perdidas del ejercito ruso
Hacen falta en otro lado


----------



## Honkler (2 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> He perdido la cuenta de cuantas veces Mariupol estaba a punto de caer
> ¿seis quizas?



Mariupol cayó hace días, ahora están desinfectando, pedazo de imbécil.


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


>



Si tuviera que dar mi opinión, diría que són vehículos abandonados destruidos por los propios rusos para dejarlos inservibles al enemigo. Más que nada porque ya conocemos los trucos y las mentiras de la propaganda Zelenskista.


----------



## npintos (2 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Las enormes perdidas del ejercito ruso
> Hacen falta en otro lado



Es una buena explicación si la cantidad de personal de combate que tenían en Chernobyl fuese importante.

¿Alguien tiene esa info?


----------



## Red Star (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (2 Abr 2022)

El PP se emociona con Dombás y Azov.

. La diputada ucraniana emociona al Congreso del PP: "Estamos luchando por Ucrania y por España"


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Abr 2022)

Están como regaderas....¿Cual Reich???


----------



## delhierro (2 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Las enormes perdidas del ejercito ruso
> Hacen falta en otro lado



¿ enormes perdidas ? A ver si pones un video 100 veces no son 500 carros son 5. Eso teniendo en cuenta que es en la mayoria de las veces imposible distinguir el equipamiento de los dos bandos, porque simplemente eran del mismo ejercito. Las V, Z las puedes pintar encima, como ha quedado demostra en muchisimos casos.

------------

Una cosa qeu no entiendo, es porque no vuelan los puentes sobre el Dnieper. Vale habra muchos, pero con capacidad para pasar tanques no seran tantos. No he vistos que lo esten haciendo y parece algo relativamente facil con misiles precisos con el Iskander. Si se estuviera haciendo , se acabaria filtrando.

Edito
De hecho destruyendo unos 8, dejas Zaporiya y Dnipropetrovsk Divididas, con una parte en el este y cientos de km sin posibilidad de cruce puesto que tienen Kheson en sus manos. Esto es una guerra, ese tipo de cosas o las hacen o pagaran un precio.

Con otro 10 fin del cruce salvo por encima de las presas, es lógico que eso no lo destruyan porque es una catastrofe para los civiles ne general. Pero colapsan las comunicaciones 10 veces más que cascando refinerias.

Ni les hace falta sacrificar aviones, pueden hacerlo con misiles. Es inexplicable para mi. Lo mismo soy cortito.


----------



## Edge2 (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## EGO (2 Abr 2022)

Recordemos de donde viene el fregao en el que estamos metidos y que acabara con un inmenso genocidio de europeos.

Hasta que la gente no sepa quien es EL ENEMIGO de verdad y quienes son su lacayos, no habra esperanza.


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2022)

Los propagandistas ucranianos a menudo intentan hacer pasar la voladura de puentes como consecuencias de los ataques aéreos rusos. Como prueba, publican los fragmentos de bomba encontrados por los lugareños cerca de los pasos elevados destruidos.

En este vídeo se explica claramente cómo ocurre esto. Además de las cajas de TNT, en la grabación se ven claramente cuatro bombas FAB-500-M54.

Dada la falta casi total de aviones de combate en Ucrania, las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas no están utilizando la munición de aviación para su fin previsto. Entre otras cosas, se utilizan como explosivos para destruir sus propias comunicaciones de transporte.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39035

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Fígaro (2 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> _Este tipo de cosas es lo que me está empezando a hacer CORTOCIRCUITO mental, vamos a ver: "Estoy en guerra con el país A, a ese país A, otros países, que son la Unión Europea, lo están armando con un flujo constante de armamento de todo tipo que está causando daños y pérdidas importantes en vidas y material entre mis tropas, ahora viene lo bueno, a su vez a esos países que proporcionan armas para provocarme destrucción y muerte ya hasta en mi territorio, y dependen de un flujo vital, llamado gas, que yo les proporciono, a pesar de que son partícipes indirectamente en mi contra, y que, si a partir de mañana me lo pagas en rublos o te corto todo (que te lo corto por cojones porque estas armando a mi enemigo que mata a mis tropas y destruye mis equipos con esas armas!!!) , que ahora no, te sigo aceptando dólares y euros, lo de los rublos, si tal mañana, además me congelan miles de millones de las reservas nacionales en el exterior, pero yo sigo pagando religiosamente los cupones de la deuda a los que me congelaron los fondos, en lugar de declarar un impago y montar la de Dios en los mercados internacionales, y ahora la pregunta : QUIÉN CARAJO ME PUEDE EXPLICAR ESTE DESPROPÓSITO??? _





Jajajaja jódete imbécil, pues claro.

Y si corta el gas, más pobre será y más armas mandaremos.

Ajedrez!


----------



## pgas (2 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> EEUU derroto a los talibanes en 1 mes,al otro lado del mundo y solo usando unidades de operaciones especiales que daban apoyo aereo a la alianza del norte.
> 
> EEUU perdio 2400 hombres en Afganistan en 20 años,mientras que la URSS perdio 15.000 en 14 años...ademas de matar 1 millon de afganos en un genocidio sin precendentes.




se te olvidan los maletines para los señores de la guerra, un muchillón bien invertido con la garantía del banco rostchild de Kabul y las cosechas de amapolas



https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2022/02/14/united-states-is-stealing-afghanistans-money/




sobre las diferentes bajas y el genocidio afgano, conoces el concepto de guerra proxy y guerra civil?





__





How the US provoked the Soviet invastion of Afghanistan







aldeilis.net


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2022)

En Mariupol

La ciudad portuaria de Mariupol sigue siendo obstinadamente el principal escenario de la guerra en la DNR. He visualizado la situación general (¡convencionalmente!) en el mapa. "Azovstal, Illich Steel y el puerto de Mariupol son objetivos importantes. Las fábricas se han convertido en fortalezas en las que se atrincheran los militantes.

Aleksandr Khodakovsky habla de las dificultades para avanzar hacia Azovstal, que está recibiendo los combates más calientes. Ramzan Kadyrov está reforzando la dirección. Unidades combinadas de la Federación Rusa y de la República Popular de Donetsk están excavando en la planta.

Mariupol está repleta de todo tipo de armas. Nuestros amigos del batallón, bajo el mando de Sherkhan, están abordando con creatividad las tareas difíciles. El principal problema en la orilla izquierda son los francotiradores. Todavía hay bastantes. En el lado positivo, hay militantes que quieren vivir, que se rinden. Pero también hay quienes están fanáticamente dispuestos a morir allí. Estas personas tienen frascos listos con un cóctel especial de narcóticos. Cuando están gravemente heridos, estos personajes continúan la lucha de todos modos. Son pocos, pero existen, es un hecho.

¡Saludos a todos de parte de Sherkhan y sus combatientes!

t.me/boris_rozhin/39034


----------



## Fígaro (2 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Video de la brillante y ordenada retirada táctica del ejército ruso del Frente de Kiev, se observa una columna de blindados que se dirige rauda a apoyar a sus camaradas en el donbas,ahora sí que sí que lo van a conquistar del todo.




Enternecedor.


----------



## Fígaro (2 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


>




Glorioso.


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Abr 2022)

Trotamo dijo:


> Te sigo con mucho interés y mucho respeto, por supuesto. Pero eso de la retirada táctica viendo algunas imágenes me suena mucho a cuando los alemanes retrocedían en el frente ruso. Al final la retirada táctica fue hasta Berlín.



Plantéate que hacían las tropas en Kiev y alrededores, nada salvo amenazar, ahora es necesario que se conquiste todo el Donbass donde ya están inmovilizadas las tropas ucranianas y que necesitan atacar la línea que han montado las AFU para atacar a Donnetsk y Lugansk, en una guerra tan amplia los frentes se mueven, lo importante es el combustible, la logista en general y la supremacía aérea y de eso los rusos van sobrados.


----------



## dabuti (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Nico (2 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> En realidad hasta ahora lo que me llama la atención es que al margen de la propaganda *tampoco se han visto grandes perdidas o derrotas en ninguno de los dos bandos*. Yo creo que la guerra comienza ahora. Que es cuando ya van con todo y sin extraños intentos de guerra relámpago en plan Pancho Villa.





Ucrania *ya perdió la Marina.*
Ucrania *ya perdió la Fuera Aérea.*
Ucrania *ya perdió los sistemas de defensa aérea (radares y misiles).*
Ucrania ha perdido *gran parte de sus depósitos militares.*
Ucrania ha perdido *gran parte del equipo pesado.*

¿Cómo que "ninguno de los bandos ha tenido grandes pérdidas" ?


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2022)

El tractor MT-LB modificado por control remoto del regimiento Azov servirá ahora fielmente a las unidades de defensa aérea de la DNR. Un gran ajuste, dicen nuestros chicos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39031


----------



## amcxxl (2 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> De hecho destruyendo unos 8, dejas Zaporiya y Dnipropetrovsk Divididas, con una parte en el este y cientos de km sin posibilidad de cruce puesto que tienen Kheson en sus manos. Esto es una guerra, ese tipo de cosas o las hacen o pagaran un precio.



no hay muchos puentes, y no son cualquier puente. el Dniepr es un rio que tiene varios kilometros de ancho en la mayoria de su curso medio
a parte de cuatro ciudades (Zaporozhie, Dnipropetrovsk, Cherkassy y Kremenchuk). con puentes antes de llegar a Kiev, hay un par de presas enormes, cuya voladura seria una catastrofe y eso seguramente es lo que estaran pensando hacer los nazis


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2022)

Trofeos de la operación de combate: armas de la OTAN y de Stugna incautadas
Los militares rusos se han incautado de armas pequeñas de la OTAN, lanzagranadas y el subfusil y lanzamisiles Stugna en Ucrania.
La foto muestra un lanzagranadas AT-4 británico-sueco, un fusil de asalto WAC47 ucraniano-estadounidense, un armazón de sistema antitanque roto y revólveres.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39029


----------



## Impresionante (2 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En Mariupol
> 
> La ciudad portuaria de Mariupol sigue siendo obstinadamente el principal escenario de la guerra en la DNR. He visualizado la situación general (¡convencionalmente!) en el mapa. "Azovstal, Illich Steel y el puerto de Mariupol son objetivos importantes. Las fábricas se han convertido en fortalezas en las que se atrincheran los militantes.
> 
> ...



El presidente checheno Kadyrov "que estamos sitiando a los nazis en Azovsteel y que no tienen más remedio que rendirse, rendir cuentas legalmente o morir"

Yo creo que no pueden escapar, se protegen en los edificios, y no quieren rendirse porque les ajusticiarán por crímenes de guerra.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (2 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Ucrania *ya perdió la Marina.*
> Ucrania *ya perdió la Fuera Aérea.*
> Ucrania *ya perdió los sistemas de defensa aérea (radares y misiles).*
> Ucrania ha perdido *gran parte de sus depósitos militares.*
> ...



No, porque nunca tuvo mucho de lo anterior. Su "marina" era una anécdota. La fuerza aerea en la práctica inutilizable. La defensa aerea y los misiles no sabemos realmente, pero no será tanto, ya que los rusos distan mucho de hacer un uso masivo de la suya, lo que quiere decir que siguen teniéndole respeto. El equipo pesado era de tercera, como casi todas las pérdidas rusas y en cuanto a los depósitos, es muy dificil saberlo pero el hecho es que siguen peleando y no les han tomado casi ninguna gran ciudad, luego deben tener aún munición de sobra y suministros.


----------



## bigmaller (2 Abr 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jajajaja jódete imbécil, pues claro.
> 
> Y si corta el gas, más pobre será y más armas mandaremos.
> 
> Ajedrez!



Que corto eres madremia.


----------



## delhierro (2 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> no hay muchos puentes, y no son cualquier puente. el Dniepr es un rio que tiene varios kilometros de ancho en la mayoria de su curso medio
> a parte de cuatro ciudades (Zaporozjie, Dmipropetrobsk, CHercasi y Kremenchuk). con puentes antes de llegar a Kiev, hay un par de presas enormes, cuya voladura seria una catastrofe y eso seguramente es lo que estaran pensando los nazis



Ya lo he visto en el mapa. Pero si vuelan los puentes, que son como dices blancos grandes, las 2 o 3 presas que se pueden cruzar por arriba con vehiculos pesados serian un cuello de botella tremendo. Y nada impediria lanzarles misiles con municion fraccionaria. No se, hacer la guerra siempe con limitaciones es complicarse la vida ellos solos.


----------



## dabuti (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (2 Abr 2022)

. Rusia reporta la eliminación de más de 100 nacionalistas y mercenarios en Ucrania en un ataque de misiles contra un cuartel en Járkov


----------



## Malevich (2 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Pues si no lo es, le pasa raspando !!
> 
> Ha frenado la maniobra de la PSYOPS con el Covid, la Agenda "lesbo-feminista" queda detenida ante temas más importantes y el zamarreo en la economía mundial obliga a sacarse varias caretas.
> 
> ...



En persa, lengua Indoeuropea, Dios es Jodâ. 



Seronoser dijo:


> En Rusia la gente se ríe de Medvedev



Era presidente cuando la agresión a Libia, y Rusia se abstuvo en la ONU.
Fin.


----------



## Nico (2 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> He perdido la cuenta de cuantas veces Mariupol estaba a punto de caer
> ¿seis quizas?




¿A qué llamas "caer"?  

¿A tener el CONTROL de la ciudad o a la exterminación completa y fumigación definitiva? 

Porque *lo primero YA OCURRIO*, lo segundo está en curso de ejecución.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Abr 2022)

AHORA
AHORA ES CUANDO








EL EURO Y EL DOLLAR SE VAN AL INFIERNO-Colin Rivas Show


Atentos a los que nos dice jose luis sobre el patrón oro




colinrivas.show






*BREAKING: Russia’s Gazprom Stops Deliveries of Russian Gas to Germany via Yamal-Europe Pipeline
*








BREAKING: Russia's Gazprom Stops Deliveries of Russian Gas to Germany via Yamal-Europe Pipeline


Russia Throws Down the Gauntlet– Russia left Germany scrambling today after Putin and Russia cut off their gas supply on Saturday. GAZPROM HAS STOPPED DELIVERIES OF RUSSIAN GAS TO GERMANY VIA YAMAL-EUROPE PIPELINE — zerohedge (@zerohedge) April 2, 2022 This comes a week after Vladimir Putin...




www.thegatewaypundit.com













By Jim Hoft Published April 2, 2022 at 8:14am

*Russia Throws Down the Gauntlet–
Russia left Germany scrambling today after Putin and Russia cut off their gas supply on Saturday.









*

GAZPROM HAS STOPPED DELIVERIES OF RUSSIAN GAS TO GERMANY VIA YAMAL-EUROPE PIPELINE

— zerohedge (@zerohedge)



​


----------



## Simo Hayha (2 Abr 2022)

La OTAN se está follando a rusia sin poner un solo hombre sobre el terreno. Miles de toneladas de chatarra rusa destruida y decenas de miles de orcorrusos muertos y heridos sin ni siquiera causar un rasguño a uno de nuestros soldados. Eso es poderío y guerra asimétrica.

Y vosotros a rabiar como los sucnor que sois.


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2022)

Al sur de Izyum. Todo lo que quedó del vehículo blindado Ucraniano Kozak-2 tras el impacto de un proyectil de precisión. También se encontró cerca del lugar un chaleco blindado fabricado por la empresa noruega NFM y un casco de un militar de la 95ª Brigada del Ejército de Tierra con el indicativo "Koliada"

t.me/boris_rozhin/39024


----------



## amcxxl (2 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Ya lo he visto en el mapa. Pero si vuelan los puentes, que son como dices blancos grandes, las 2 o 3 presas que se pueden cruzar por arriba con vehiculos pesados serian un cuello de botella tremendo. Y nada impediria lanzarles misiles con municion fraccionaria. No se, hacer la guerra siempe con limitaciones es complicarse la vida ellos solos.



dejarlos sin gasolina es mejor que dejarlos sin puentes
cuanto menos destroces, menos tienes que reconstruir, dado que la mayoria de Ucrania sera parte de Rusia de alguna forma, directa o indirecta


----------



## Nico (2 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los londinenses salen a protestar por la subida de los precios del gas y la electricidad
> 
> En el Reino Unido se está gestando una crisis económica que los londinenses no quieren pagar. Los activistas locales se concentraron en el centro de la ciudad, frente a la residencia gubernamental de Downing Street, con pancartas y exigiendo la dimisión del Primer Ministro Boris Johnson por el aumento del 54% de los precios del gas y la electricidad.
> 
> ...




Entran en un taxi... ¿qué es un pequeño aumento del 54% si frenamos a la ultraderecha?


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Ya lo he visto en el mapa. Pero si vuelan los puentes, que son como dices blancos grandes, las 2 o 3 presas que se pueden cruzar por arriba con vehiculos pesados serian un cuello de botella tremendo. Y nada impediria lanzarse misiles con municion fraccionaria. No se, hacer la guerra siempe con limitaciones es complicarse la vida ellos solos.



Ojo con las presas que pueden causar un desastre inmenso., un efecto cascada que rompería bastantes embalses y afectaría a las poblaciones.






Amenaza de los embalses del Dniéper - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (2 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Video de la brillante y ordenada retirada táctica del ejército ruso del Frente de Kiev, se observa una columna de blindados que se dirige rauda a apoyar a sus camaradas en el donbas,ahora sí que sí que lo van a conquistar del todo.



Más brillante y ordenada que la de los soldados ucranianos que esperaban que los sacarán de Mariupol en helicóptero...oh wait.


----------



## Simo Hayha (2 Abr 2022)

Se les ve muy preocupados a los americanos por la chatarra rusa


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2022)

Un grupo de observación de las AFU está operando de forma encubierta en Novoaleksandrivka, región de Kherson. Se encuentra cerca de la presa del río Kalanchak e informa de los movimientos de los equipos rusos.

Los helicópteros supervivientes de la Fuerza Aérea Ucraniana, que vuelan a altitudes extremadamente bajas para evitar ser detectados, intentan operar en estas coordenadas.
#Rusia #Kherson #Ucrania

t.me/boris_rozhin/39040


----------



## ZARGON (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2022)

El hospital de Sebastopol informó de que no tenía ningún militar ruso mutilado por castración que hubiera estado en cautividad ucraniana. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/39038


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## dabuti (2 Abr 2022)

Simpatizantes de Vox piden vetar a Zelenski en el Congreso por sus palabras sobre Felipe II


Las palabras de Zelenski sobre la "tiranía" española que no gustarán a Vox




www.elplural.com


----------



## ZARGON (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## delhierro (2 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Ojo con las presas que pueden causar un desastre inmenso., un efecto cascada que rompería bastantes embalses y afectaría a las poblaciones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No las vuelas, vuelas el resto de los puentes. Son 3 o 4 presas, y no todas permiten el paso de por ejemplo tanques. Se montarian unas colas del copon, y nada impide lanzar misiles con municiones de racimo de vez en cuando ( eso no afecta a la presa pero si a los vehiculos que la cruzan ). Pueden separa el este con un esfuerzo minimo. Veo ilogico que no lo hagan. Militarmente no tienen sentido, y politicamente pues tampoco se lo veo. Pôr mucho que lo miro no lo entiendo. Y no tiene sentido que piensen utilizarlos ellos para avanzar sobre el oeste, los de kiev si los vuelan siempre. Lo harian si los expulsaran de la zona este.

Los rusos tuvieron que construir un pueden para Crimea. Reconstruirlos tampoco es que sea la hostia, eso para cuando se acabe la guerra.


----------



## amcxxl (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## ProfeInsti (2 Abr 2022)

Kiev espera que su economía se hunda un 40% por la guerra.


----------



## Nicors (2 Abr 2022)

Más moros para el hijoputin.


----------



## carlosito (2 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sigo sin entender por qué lleva a sus chechenos a la muerte (muchos palmarán) pudiendo bombardear la planta modo OTAN.



La planta es vital para produccion de acerom necesaria para después.


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2022)

Mijaíl Mishustin ha firmado una orden para destinar 21.500 millones de rublos al apoyo de la industria informática. Los fondos se asignan desde el fondo de reserva del gobierno ruso.

Lo que hará:

- Una parte de los fondos se destinará a subvencionar el tipo de interés de los préstamos para las "empresas digitales", que no debe superar el 3%.

- Se incrementarán las subvenciones máximas disponibles para los proyectos de transformación digital.

- Se apoyarán las hipotecas preferentes para los empleados de las empresas de IT. Para ellos, el tipo de interés de los préstamos contraídos en 2020-2022 se reducirá al 5% anual. Esto permitirá mejorar las condiciones de alojamiento de 10.000 empleados de la industria.

t.me/surf_noise1/10037


----------



## ProfeInsti (2 Abr 2022)

Rusia dice que destruyó anoche 67 objetivos militares en Ucrania.


----------



## Nico (2 Abr 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> De momento *no se parapetan tras civiles* rusófilos. Primero los evacúan si les dejan o reducen su respuesta al mínimo sin aprovechar su potencial real, *a costa de poner muertos. Algo bastante noble*. Posiblemente tú preferirías ver a los rusos aplanar con bombas al estilo otánico, así podrías vomitar lo de salvajismo, orcos sin corazón...y blablabla. Mala suerte, de momento no toca.
> 
> Pero realmente, ¿Te satisface mucho la muerte de soldados y milicias rusas? Que _gran_ _persona_ debes ser. Al final el que vence es quién consigue sus objetivos. No dudo que EE.UU ya los ha logrado en parte, pero no dudes que Rusia conseguirá los suyos antes o después. Al final la historia la reescriben los vencedores. Aquí los que pierden son los países de pandereta a su manera, España incluida.




Te Zankie pero mereces cita y aplauso.


----------



## Simo Hayha (2 Abr 2022)

Soldado sueco protegiendo un envio de regalitos para los ucranios


----------



## pemebe (2 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> El nombre de Hunter Biden, mejor ni tocar.



Hunter ya ha caido.

Todos los medios de izquierda de Estados Unidos están en control de daños Fuente The hill.

Así, The New York Times, The Washington Post, CNN y otros medios de comunicación se enfrentaron a la vergonzosa perspectiva de una acusación basada en una historia que previamente sugirieron que no era una historia o que era desinformación rusa. De repente, en los últimos días, todos se apresuraron a declarar que la historia era legítima, 18 meses después de que el New York Post informara de ella en octubre de 2020.

Sin embargo, lo que rápidamente surgió fue una nueva narrativa: Nada de esto implica al presidente Biden. En CNN, el corresponsal de la Casa Blanca, John Harwood, declaró: "No hay ninguna prueba de que el vicepresidente Biden, o el presidente Biden, hayan hecho nada malo en relación con lo que ha hecho Hunter Biden". La presentadora Brianna Keilar añadió entonces para enfatizar que Harwood estaba haciendo "una importante distinción".

Era importante, pero no porque fuera cierto. Mientras que muchas figuras de los medios de comunicación admiten ahora de buen grado la legitimidad de la historia del portátil abandonado de Hunter Biden, evitan lo que realmente contienen los correos electrónicos encontrados en ese portátil. Cientos de correos electrónicos parecen detallar una empresa multimillonaria de tráfico de influencias por parte de la familia Biden, incluidos Hunter Biden y su tío James Biden.


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2022)

El cuartel general del ejército ucraniano es alcanzado por un misil Iskander-M

El ejército ruso ha atacado un cuartel del ejército ucraniano en la región de Kharkiv con un misil 9K720 Iskander-M. 

t.me/anna_news/26871

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (2 Abr 2022)

Curioso esto


----------



## element (2 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "Talibanes cristianos", ni se ocultan.



Y por qué se siente tan indignado? Es acaso palestino o tiene algun poder especial para representarlos?

Estamos acostumbrados a ver rojiprogres a ver con esos pañuelos.

No creo que a una poblacion islamista ultraconservadora como la palestina le guste ver a tanto ateo, progre y homofilo con su pañuelo.


De hecho le debe gustar bastante menos que lo lleve un nihilista postmoderno que no que lo lleve un ultranacionalista cristiano.

Pero para que discutir con zombis....


----------



## Tierra Azul (2 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Mi madre vive alli, las cosas van mal, y irá a peor. Draghi es un hijo de la gran puta, esto que se ve ya se está viendo en muchos lugares de mi pais. La verdadera cara del jodio capitalismo cada vez mas salvaje y su globalismo en curso.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Abr 2022)

El nivel de fanatismo de los políticos uropedos es apabullante


----------



## mazuste (2 Abr 2022)

Una nueva encuesta en Turquía se pregunta a quién hay que culpar de la crisis de Ucrania.

El 33,7% dijo que los rusos

El 48,3% dijo que la OTAN

El 7,5% dijo que Ucrania

Así quepara el 55% la culpa es de Ucrania/OTAN y
y para el 33% Rusia.


----------



## kelden (2 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> dejarlos sin gasolina es mejor que dejarlos sin puentes
> cuanto menos destroces, menos tienes que reconstruir, dado que la mayoria de Ucrania sera parte de Rusia de alguna forma, directa o indirecta



Reconstruir es un negocio, no un problema.


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Se les ve muy preocupados a los americanos por la chatarra rusa



*B-2*

Un avión anticuado de finales de los ochenta, con un coste de unos 1.500 millones de dólares por avión y un mantenimiento que es imposible de mantener, hay 20 aviones de este tipo en servicio pero ni los sacan por el coste. aparte ya son detectables para los radares rusos y chinos, has de esperar al B-21 que se supone entrara en funcionamiento en el 2035.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## pemebe (2 Abr 2022)

Información desde USA: The hill

Esto es lo que debes saber esta mañana.

_"*No queremos un millón de chalecos antibalas de calidad o unos cascos de marca especial", dijo Zelensky en una entrevista con Bret Baier, de Fox News, emitida el viernes. "Sólo dennos misiles. Dennos aviones. No pueden darnos F-18 o F-19 o lo que sea que tengan. Dennos los viejos aviones soviéticos.*_

*1. Se prevé que haya 7 rutas de evacuación disponibles, incluso desde Mariupol*
_
La viceprimera ministra ucraniana, Iryna Vereshchuk, dijo en un post de Facebook el sábado que se prevé que haya siete rutas de evacuación disponibles para los civiles, incluso desde la ciudad sitiada de Mariupol, informó la CNN.

También se espera que el sábado estén disponibles otras rutas desde Lisychansk, Rubizhne, Severodonetsk, Berdyansk, Popasna y Nizhny, según la funcionaria ucraniana, señaló la cadena. 

Más de 6.200 personas fueron evacuadas de las ciudades el viernes, incluidas cerca de 800 de Mariupol, según Vereshchuk, informó la CNN.

El hecho se produce mientras los civiles han tenido dificultades para evacuar de forma segura dentro del país. El Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja (CICR) en Ucrania dijo el viernes que había tratado de facilitar el paso seguro de las personas fuera de Mariupol, pero no tuvo éxito.

"Nuestro equipo (...) tuvo que regresar a Zaporizhzhia después de que las condiciones hicieran imposible proceder. Lo intentaremos de nuevo mañana. Es fundamental que las partes respeten los acuerdos y ofrezcan las garantías de seguridad necesarias", tuiteó el CICR Ucrania.

*2. Estados Unidos envía 300 millones de dólares en sistemas aéreos y armas a Ucrania*

El Pentágono anunció el viernes que enviará a Ucrania sistemas aéreos, sistemas de cohetes y otras armas por valor de 300 millones de dólares.

Entre algunas de las armas específicas incluidas en el último paquete se encuentran los sistemas de cohetes guiados por láser, los drones Switchblade, los vehículos blindados de ruedas de alta movilidad y las ametralladoras no estándar.

*El Pentágono señaló que Estados Unidos ha proporcionado más de 1.600 millones de dólares en asistencia de seguridad a Ucrania desde el inicio de la invasión rusa. *

El anuncio se produce mientras el presidente ucraniano, Volodymyr Zelensky, sigue apelando a los países occidentales para obtener misiles y aviones de guerra.

"*No queremos un millón de chalecos antibalas de calidad o unos cascos de marca especial", dijo Zelensky en una entrevista con Bret Baier, de Fox News, emitida el viernes. "Sólo dennos misiles. Dennos aviones. No pueden darnos F-18 o F-19 o lo que sea que tengan. Dennos los viejos aviones soviéticos.* Eso es todo. Dénmelos en mis manos. Dadme algo con lo que defender mi país, mi estado".

*3. Ucrania avanza en los alrededores de Kiev*

El Ministerio de Defensa británico informó el sábado en una actualización diaria que las fuerzas ucranianas siguen avanzando en las cercanías de Kiev, destacando cómo las tropas rusas siguen sin tener éxito en su intento de tomar la capital.

"Las fuerzas ucranianas siguen avanzando contra las fuerzas rusas en retirada en los alrededores de Kiev. A lo largo del eje noroeste, continúan los intentos de las fuerzas ucranianas de avanzar desde Irpin hacia Bucha y Hostomel", según la actualización de inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa británico.

"Se informa de que las fuerzas rusas han retirado el aeropuerto de Hostomel, que ha sido objeto de combates desde el primer día del conflicto. A lo largo del eje oriental, Ucrania ha retomado varias aldeas", añadió.

*4. Zelensky calla sobre el supuesto ataque al depósito de combustible ruso*

Zelensky no quiso decir durante una entrevista con Fox News si había ordenado a las fuerzas ucranianas atacar un depósito de combustible ruso a sólo unos 30 kilómetros de su frontera con Ucrania.

En la entrevista con Baier se le preguntó a Zelensky si el ataque a un depósito de combustible ruso, que según un gobernador regional ruso fue llevado a cabo por dos helicópteros ucranianos, había sido realizado por orden suya.

"Lo siento. No hablo de mis órdenes como comandante en jefe, como líder de este Estado, y hay cosas que sólo comparto con las fuerzas armadas militares de Ucrania y cuando ellas hablan conmigo", respondió Zelensky.

"No es profesional hablar de ello. Ocuparon nuestro territorio. Nos atacaron", dijo después. "Así que lo que ocurra en una situación determinada... me resulta difícil comentarlo".

Los medios de comunicación señalaron el viernes que si Ucrania efectivamente había atacado el depósito de combustible ruso, sería la primera vez que Ucrania realiza un ataque a su vecino desde que comenzó la invasión de Moscú.

*5. Zelensky alega que las fuerzas rusas están minando el territorio ucraniano*

Zelensky afirmó en un discurso el viernes que los militares rusos están plantando minas terrestres en toda Ucrania, lo que dificulta la navegación de los civiles dentro del país.

"Están minando todo el territorio. Minando casas, equipos, incluso los cuerpos de las personas asesinadas. Demasiadas minas trampa, demasiados otros peligros", dijo Zelensky.

"Estamos avanzando. Avanzando con cuidado. Y todos los que vuelvan a esta zona también deben tener mucho cuidado. Todavía es imposible volver a la vida normal como antes", continuó. "Incluso en las zonas a las que regresamos después de los combates. Habrá que esperar. Esperar a que se despejen nuestras tierras. Esperar hasta que se pueda asegurar que es imposible un nuevo bombardeo"._


----------



## Simo Hayha (2 Abr 2022)

Decenas de vehículos rusos reventados cada día con sus orcupantes dentro, pero hey, todo marcha bien, según lo planeado. Y que se anden con cuidado suecia, y finlandia, y polonia, y alemania, y eslovaquia, y estonia, y chequia, y ... porque si no les invadimos también.

Estamos tontos o qué? rusia está en un estado demencial, como la alemania de los años 30, y el aterrizaje en la realidad no va a a ser bonito.


----------



## kelden (2 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Hunter ya ha caido.
> 
> *Todos los medios de izquierda de Estados Unidos están en control de daños Fuente The hill.*
> 
> ...


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Abr 2022)

element dijo:


> Y por qué se siente tan indignado? Es acaso palestino o tiene algun poder especial para representarlos?
> 
> Estamos acostumbrados a ver rojiprogres a ver con esos pañuelos.
> 
> ...



Usted debe ser joven porque no conoce la historia de la resistencia palestina. La resistencia palestina siempre fué laica, la Organización para la Liberración de Palestina y sus organizaciones afines (FPLP, Al Fatah, Al Saika) siempre separaron religión de ideologia, solo recientemente Hamas se pronuncio abiertamente confesional, pero Hamas tiene unos orígenes sospechosos. Por cierto, el FPLP es marxista leninista. De nada.


----------



## crocodile (2 Abr 2022)

⚡Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa: Más de 100 nacionalistas y mercenarios fueron asesinados tras el ataque de precisión de Iskander en el cuartel general de defensa en Járkov.


----------



## amcxxl (2 Abr 2022)

La directora ejecutiva de Yandex huyó a Israel. 
“No volveré: no puedo trabajar en un país que está en guerra con sus vecinos”, dijo Elena Bunina. 
Israel, aparentemente, no está en guerra con sus vecinos, LOL 
Siria, Irán y Palestina lo confirmarán.


----------



## coscorron (2 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Veo hoy varios post sobre declaraciones de civiles de mariupol y etc. Por si hay algún despistado, una buena parte sale de los videos de Patrick Lancaster. Lo digo para el que quiera más info que acuda a los videos, podeis darle a subs automaticos y poner el español. Suelen publicar los compañeros aquí los vídeos también, pero igual se escapa entre tanta info, lo recuerdo para el que le pueda interesar.



Tanto los alemanes como los rusos lo tienen contemplado ... Si no hay gas unos dejan de ingresar divisas y otros se enfrentan directamente a la paralización de una parte importante de su industria ... Pero ahora mismo y estando contemplado el escenario que ocurra el peor escenario para los ciudadanos de los dos países es totalmente probable y de hecho es el escenario más probable ahora mismo.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (2 Abr 2022)

Reflexiones sobre el estado actual de la guerra. La primera mitad del hilo es un poco de recuperación para mí, ya que no he publicado nada el fin de semana pasado, y luego el resto sobre hacia dónde podrían dirigirse las cosas y qué buscar en las próximas semanas. Hilo. (mapa de abajo de Nathan) 1/
Desde el principio, la campaña rusa sufrió una difusión del esfuerzo, impulsada por objetivos políticos inalcanzables (en mi opinión). En lugar de un centro de gravedad, el esfuerzo ruso tenía numerosos objetivos en competencia y 4 distritos militares que se ejecutaban con poca coordinación. 2/
Las fuerzas rusas se quedaron sin impulso y se volvieron ineficaces en el combate en la mayoría de los frentes 3-4 semanas después de la guerra. Las fuerzas de UKR han contraatacado y han logrado avances sostenidos durante más de una semana. 3/
La próxima batalla decisiva será en el Donbás, donde las unidades rusas se están reagrupando e intentando expulsar a las fuerzas del UKR. Ese es el frente a observar en las próximas semanas. La forma en que esta batalla cambie probablemente informará el pensamiento de Moscú sobre las perspectivas de una guerra sostenida. 4/
Es probable que la retirada rusa de Kiev (este y oeste) involucre a la mayoría, si no a todas, las unidades. Ahora soy escéptico de que dejen fuerzas atrás. A juzgar por la organización/cohesión de la retirada, no lo llamaría una derrota, pero representa una derrota militar significativa. 5/
Irónicamente, la retirada, y la acción de retaguardia para cubrirla con las fuerzas del UKR en contacto, podría ser uno de los aspectos mejor organizados de la campaña rusa en el norte, en relación con las ofensivas terriblemente ejecutadas. 6/
Pero en lugar de fijar tropas ucranianas en el norte, UKR ahora tiene la oportunidad de reforzar el JFO en el Donbás, y habrá una cantidad sustancial de equipos abandonados capturados en el área de Kiev que las fuerzas rusas probablemente han dejado atrás. 7/
A las pocas semanas de iniciada la guerra, una batalla por Kiev parecía muy poco probable. Las fuerzas rusas estaban estancadas en intensos combates en las ciudades de las afueras, no podían rodear o bloquear Kiev, y carecían de líneas de suministro seguras. Durante semanas habían estado vacilando y sufriendo desgaste. 8/
Tampoco habrá un asalto a Odesa en el futuro. La ofensiva del suroeste fue sobreextendida, mutilada en los combates alrededor de Mykolaiv, y sufrió una derrota en Voznesensk. Las fuerzas rusas se retiraron para establecer un perímetro alrededor de Jersón y parecen dispuestas a mantenerse allí. 9/
Las fuerzas de UKR también lograron ganancias sostenidas alrededor de Sumy, y es difícil ver perspectivas a lo largo de ese eje para las fuerzas rusas. El camino a Poltava supuestamente ya está abierto. La situación actual es un poco confusa, pero el impulso aparece en el lado de UKR. 10/
Hay indicios de que Rusia desplegó unidades separatistas en esta área (Trostyanets) para trasladar fuerzas al Donbás. Durante más de una semana, las fuerzas rusas se han redesplegado para un empuje en el Donbás, agotando las fuerzas en varios frentes estancados. 11/
Es probable que las unidades rusas alrededor de Kiev sean redesplegadas por ferrocarril al Donbás o cerca de Járkov. Se han traído una serie de nuevos BTG de lo que estaba disponible en las fuerzas armadas rusas para reforzar la campaña de Donbas. Esto prepara el escenario para la siguiente fase de esta guerra. 12/
En el Donbás, Rusia ha logrado ganancias incrementales, apoderándose de Izyum. Esas ofensivas estuvieron plagadas de poca densidad de fuerza y empleo, lo que ha caracterizado gran parte de la campaña. Sin embargo, las unidades retiradas ahora están llegando de otros frentes para reforzar el ataque ruso. 13/
Dicho esto, un gran envolvimiento ruso de las fuerzas ukristas en el JFO parece poco probable. Más bien será un asalto lento, costoso y pesado en un esfuerzo por expulsar a las fuerzas de UKR. Aquí es donde Rusia parece estar concentrando la mayor parte de sus fuerzas y potencia de fuego. 14/
Las fuerzas rusas tardaron semanas en progresar en Izyum, y todavía están obstaculizadas para tratar de avanzar más al sur. No hay un avance real desde Zaporizhia en la última semana, pero si Mariupol cae, podría liberar la logística y la mano de obra rusas a lo largo del eje sur del avance. 15/
Lo más destacado que se ha desarrollado alrededor de Severodonetsk-Lysychansk es donde las posiciones de UKR parecen vulnerables en los próximos días. Izyum-Kamyanka es un área de intensos combates donde las fuerzas rusas están a la ofensiva, pero luchando por progresar. De @HN_Schlottman abajo: 16/
Aunque creo que tiene sentido enmarcar el próximo capítulo de esta guerra como principalmente una batalla por el Donbás, advertiría en contra de asumir que esto limita los objetivos rusos y Moscú declarará la victoria, buscando un final temprano del conflicto. 17/
UKR tiene iniciativa en otros frentes y puede llevar a cabo más ofensivas en las regiones de Kherson, Sumy, Kharkiv. Sospecho que es probable que haya una recuperación de territorio a lo largo de estos frentes. /18
Como siempre, se trata de impresiones basadas en información muy incompleta. Seguiré con un hilo complementario sobre la disponibilidad de la fuerza rusa, el reclutamiento y el desgaste, que quería publicar por separado. /19
• • •




Thread by @KofmanMichael en Thread Reader App – Thread Reader App


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Abr 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> No suelo comentar en este hilo, pero os leo.
> 
> Después de ver el desarrollo de la ofensiva rusa y sabiendo que los ucranianos conocían que iban a ser atacados, entre otras cosas porque no dejaban de tocarles los cojones a Rusia, me he dado cuenta que las dificultad de los rusos para no poder realizar una ofensiva relámpago, es porque esto se parece a la guerra de Vietnan que duró 19 años , espero que esta no llegue ni a 19 meses.
> 
> ...









El delirio atómico de MacArthur . Le enviaron 34 bombas atómicas para la guerra de Corea , pero antes de lanzarlas fue destituido por Truman .


el 9 de diciembre, Mac Arthur hizo saber que deseaba contar con un poder discrecional sobre el uso de armas atómicas en el teatro de operaciones coreano, y el 24 de diciembre presentó una "lista de blancos susceptibles de retardar el avance enemigo", para los cuales decía necesitar 26 bombas...




www.burbuja.info





La guerra de Vietnam ( las guerras de Indochina ) se alargaron porque financiaron el bando comunista China y Rusia, de no ser por ese apoyo habrían conquistado el país en un par de días. 
Lo mismo la guerra de Corea que a punto estuvieron " los americanos " de atomizar. 
*
Lo interesante es definir actualmente en qué bando está el comunismo .*

No son los Estados Unidos ni la OTAN , sino determinadas personas que tienen el poder y representan a determinados intereses .

*El ejército de España actualmente está en manos de los jefes de Sánchez
El ejército norteamericano está en manos de los jefes de Biden ( que son otros diferentes a los jefes de Trump ) *


----------



## Bishop (2 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _El hombre que le habla al presidente Zelensky en el video es Denys Yantar, exlíder del partido Cuerpo Nacional, una rama del ultranacionalista Batallón Azov que alberga a los extremistas nazis. Murió en 2020, supuestamente de "cáncer de sangre".
> 
> _
> 
> Són pura mafia...



Cáncer de sangre... sí, sí... "polonio" ucraniano o made in USA seguramente. Este iba pasadísimo de rosca, se tornó "demasiado extremista" y hubo que purgarlo debidamente. Un clásico.


----------



## Roedr (2 Abr 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Más brillante y ordenada que la de los soldados ucranianos que esperaban que los sacarán de Mariupol en helicóptero...oh wait.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1010193



Que destrozo le están haciendo a los rusos... tienen más de 10k bajas (estimación de algunos rusos como vicktop55), más de 300 bajas diarias. Cada vez tengo más la impresión de que no es que no estén usando toda su fuerza contra los ucros, sino que no tienen más.


----------



## crocodile (2 Abr 2022)

Europa fracasa intentando convencer a China que sancione a Moscú


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Que destrozo le están haciendo a los rusos... tienen más de 10k bajas (estimación de algunos rusos como vicktop55), más de 300 bajas diarias. Cada vez tengo más la impresión de que no es que no estén usando toda su fuerza contra los ucros, sino que no tienen más.



Di que si, chaval, sigue así y a lo mejor de invitan a la próxima reunión del Bohemian Grove, eso si, de camarero.


----------



## mazuste (2 Abr 2022)

Después de haber sido diezmados por los ataques en el oeste de Ucrania
a principios de mes, la "Legión Extranjera" de Ucrania ya no pita:

Ukraine explains why it stopped recruiting foreigners


----------



## No al NOM (2 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1010207
> 
> 
> Más moros para el hijoputin.



No son moros, son Sirios y tienen más huevos que toda tu estirpe junta


----------



## Marco Porcio (2 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Mi madre vive alli, las cosas van mal, y irá a peor. Draghi es un hijo de la gran puta, esto que se ve ya se está viendo en muchos lugares de mi pais. La verdadera cara del jodio capitalismo cada vez mas salvaje y su globalismo en curso.



Supongo que no tendra nada que ver meter en pocas décadas a millones de inmigrantes africanos depredadores que en su gran mayoría no trabajan, tiene 4, 5 o 9 hijos cada mujer, y viven de cosas regaladas. Y eso lo ha hecho dragui junto con los demás claro esta. Ya se veía venir hace años lo que quieren en nuestros países, saben que a la guerra no iría nadie como con los eslavos, así que tienen que meter otro problema.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Abr 2022)

La planificación económica se reintroducirá en Rusia en la electrónica. El Ministerio de Desarrollo Económico está especialmente integrado en el Decreto del Consejo de Ministros de la URSS del 4 de junio de 1969 No. 414 "Sobre la aprobación del Reglamento del Ministerio de industria electrónica".


----------



## Roedr (2 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Di que si, chaval, sigue así y a lo mejor de invitan a la próxima reunión del Bohemian Grove, eso si, de camarero.



Si pagan bien, haré encantado de camarero. Ahora, en lugar de ironizar sería más constructivo que nos iluminaras con información de la que carecemos. A lo mejor está siendo un paseo militar ruso y ningún ruso que escribe en telegram se ha enterado.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (2 Abr 2022)

Se superan, con niños. Sigan dándoles armas.

Un niño es un niño!! Cómo puede consentir la #Europa que dice defensora de los #DDHH que se esté haciendo esto en #Ucrania. Hay que ser muy #racista #fascista y miserable para hacerle esto a un niño!


----------



## Azog el Profanador (2 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> No son moros, son Sirios y tienen más huevos que toda tu estirpe junta



Moro y musulmán son sinónimos en la lengua española.


----------



## mazuste (2 Abr 2022)

Un reportero ucraniano que visitó la base cerca de Kharkov donde se produjeron las torturas
a los prisioneros de guerra rusos, encontró los restos de varios cuerpos carbonizados. 
Esto probablemente significa que no sólo torturaron y mataron al único prisionero de guerra 
confirmado que fue apuñalado en vídeo, sino que probablemente se deshicieron del resto 
quemándolos hasta la muerte:

Ukrainian Journalist Finds Charred Remains Where Alleged War Crime Was Filmed


----------



## Oso Polar (2 Abr 2022)

element dijo:


> Vaya por fin el alucinado de thesaker esta reconociendo el valor y la iniciativa de los ucros...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al ignore por no aportar nada y ser un ente con encefalograma plano.


----------



## Impresionante (2 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comunismo?

No sé...


----------



## Covaleda (2 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Después de haber sido diezmados por los ataques en el oeste de Ucrania
> a principios de mes, la "Legión Extranjera" de Ucrania ya no pita:
> 
> Ukraine explains why it stopped recruiting foreigners



Fuente: RT.
Garantía de credibilidad oiga.


----------



## Marco Porcio (2 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El nivel de fanatismo de los políticos uropedos es apabullante



Esos hijos de lgp no tienen hijos ninguno, macron, Merkel etc


----------



## Michael_Knight (2 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿A qué llamas "caer"?
> 
> ¿A tener el CONTROL de la ciudad o a la exterminación completa y fumigación definitiva?
> 
> Porque *lo primero YA OCURRIO*, lo segundo está en curso de ejecución.



¿Entonces para qué siguen haciendo corredores humanitarios para evacuar civiles?


----------



## Impresionante (2 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Fuente: RT.
> Garantía de credibilidad oiga.



Donde estén los mássmierdas patrios...


----------



## No al NOM (2 Abr 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Moro y musulmán son sinónimos en la lengua española.



En el ejército Sirio hay cristianos


----------



## Covaleda (2 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Donde estén los mássmierdas patrios...



Ni idea, no los suelo consumir.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Si pagan bien, haré encantado de camarero. Ahora, en lugar de ironizar sería más constructivo que nos iluminaras con información de la que carecemos. A lo mejor está siendo un paseo militar ruso y ningún ruso que escribe en telegram se ha enterado.



¿No te has preguntado porque Rusia atacó con apenas 100.000 hombres cuando para un pais tan grande como Satania hubiese necesitado un mínimo de 500.000? para entrar en Afganistán empleó 270.000 en la primera oleada y solo se enfrentaba a rebanacuellos irregulares. Te voya a dar mi versión, resulta que los rusos encontraron en los Oblast de Ivanov y Voronez unas infelices avecillas con patógenos hasta las trancas, procedentes de los 30 laboratorios yanquis montados por el Pentágono y entraron con las tropas que tenian disponibles, con el fin de detener el ataque biológico.


----------



## Guanotopía (2 Abr 2022)

El Parlamento de Ucrania aprueba la nacionalización de bienes de rusos y ucranianos que nieguen la guerra


El Parlamento de Ucrania --también conocido como Rada-- ha aprobado una ley que establece la...




www.europapress.es





Necesitamos que Ucrania entre ya en la UE, y que Zelensky sea declarado Imperator, sólo él entiende qué es la libertad y la democracia.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Abr 2022)

Esta es la primera generación de la historia de la humanidad que creció en una constante guerra aunque sólo fuese en los videojuegos. Las experiencias crean estructuras neuronales que conforman la realidad y la cosmovisión de los individuos .

Los niños aunque sean conscientes de que es un juego , realmente lo están viviendo . su mente lo está viviendo . Es un aprendizaje. El cerebro de un taxista es parecido al de otro taxista ANATÓMICAMENTE , pero diferente al de un músico.

Siempre me sorprendió que no fuese una generación más violenta , pero como en el caso de la pornografía sus vivencias se reducen a la intimidad frente a la pantalla . El cuerpo está quieto ,pero la mente enloquece con ambas actividades , como ejemplo el éxito de los youtubers narradores de las batallas .

Es una generación muy violenta, la más criminal que nunca existió. A los 15 años habrán asesinado sin compasión a miles de enemigos , bombardeado ciudades enteras , huyendo desesperados y con un estrés similar al que sufriría en la vida real, pero nadie lo nota , quizás en sus gestos crispados o las manos aferradas al mando .

La adrenalina y el cortisol inunda su cuerpo y su mente . Una bomba bioquímica a la que acaban acostumbrándose como cualquier otra droga.

Hasta esta generación , nuestros antepasados sólo habían visto desnuda a su mujer y en muchos casos ni siquiera eso , pues el amor se hacía a oscuras. Actualmente un adolescente con sólo un clic ya ha visto las parafilias y aberraciones jamás imaginadas y que enviarían al manicomio a cualquier persona en otra época de haberse descubierto su inclinación.

Es por eso que la interpretación de lo que está sucediendo con esta guerra difiere enormemente con los que han crecido viendo Érase una vez el Hombre ( que actualmente añadirían y la mujer )


----------



## Mongolo471 (2 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Donde estén los mássmierdas patrios...



Tal para cual, no tienen motivo para medirse las pollas.


----------



## la mano negra (2 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Porque hay algo o alguien valioso. No sabemos que.



Aquí hay muchas cosas que no nos cuentan , evidentemente . Las pérdidas ucranianas deben de ser brutales pero las tropas más fanáticas y mejor pertrechadas se han parapetado en el interior de las ciudades , tomando a la población como escudo humano y es muy difícil sacarlas de ahí . Están usando tácticas muy sucias , propias de individuos sin ninguna clase de escrúpulos. Pero son tremendamente efectivas en el corto plazo. A la población civil en general le tiene que estar fastidiando bastante y se tienen que estar ganando todos estos canallas un odio reconcentrado hacia ellos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Abr 2022)

Bueno, vídeo de otra masacre de mercenarios…


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Abr 2022)

¡Otia, Nosferatu! ya decía yo que la estirpe de los Draco estaba por medio:


----------



## Roedr (2 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿No te has preguntado porque Rusia atacó con apenas 100.000 hombres cuando para un pais tan grande como Satania hubiese necesitado un mínimo de 500.000? para entrar en Afganistán empleó 270.000 en la primera oleada y solo se enfrentaba a rebanacuellos irregulares. Te voya a dar mi versión, resulta que los rusos encontraron en los Oblast de Ivanov y Voronez unas infelices avecillas con patógenos hasta las trancas, procedentes de los 30 laboratorios yanquis montados por el Pentágono y entraron con las tropas que tenian disponibles, con el fin de detener el ataque biológico.



En lo de los laboratorios estoy dispuesto a creerme cualquier cosa. Veremos como discurre la cosa. Pero una explicación más sencilla de la insuficiencia de fuerzas es que la operación estaba mal concebida. Simplemente pensaron que cambiarían de gobierno y conseguirían sus objetivos políticos.


----------



## Red Star (2 Abr 2022)

*ATENCIÓN, ACTUALIZACIÓN DE MI LISTA DE IGNORADOS*

*Meted a estos mamarrachos sorbelefas otanitas follaestatuas de la libertac en la nevera para disfrutar de una lectura más agradable y fácil.*


**_*
*_* Рокоссовский
@Durruty
Ablús-tah
Abstenuto
Alastorr
allseeyingeye
alnitak
Antonio Barcelo
Arnaldo Romero
AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS
Cui Bono
dabuti
Decimus
Desadaptado Dimensional
Disturbed
Dula
Dylan Leary
El Ariki Mau
eL PERRO
El Promotor
elena francis
elgatochimpliflinguir
EREBUS2
estiercol inmobiliario
explorador
Feriri88
Fígaro
FrankSerpico
Giles Amaury
Indignado
JAGGER
Jan Kozak
keylargof
Kreonte
ksa100
Lma0Zedong
Michael_Knight
Millar
Morcillada Mortal
Nicors
paconan
Patatas bravas
Pinovski
podemita medio
ppacogonzalezz
Profesor Bacterio
ProgresistaPosmoderno
Proletario Blanco
Quii
rejon
Retornado
Roedr
Scardanelli
Simo Hayha
Sitezumbanlosoidos
SkullandPhones
Tan Chin Gao
Teuro
tomcat ii
txusky_g
uberales
vladimirovich
Wein
xavigomis
xicomalo*


----------



## Covaleda (2 Abr 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Aquí hay muchas cosas que no nos cuentan , evidentemente . Las pérdidas ucranianas deben de ser brutales pero las tropas más fanáticas y mejor pertrechadas se han parapetado en el interior de las ciudades , tomando a la población como escudo humano y es muy difícil sacarlas de ahí . Están usando tácticas muy sucias , propias de individuos sin ninguna clase de escrúpulos. Pero son tremendamente efectivas en el corto plazo. A la población civil en general le tiene que estar fastidiando bastante y se tienen que estar ganando todos estos canallas un odio reconcentrado hacia ellos.



Si, ya vemos como reciben a los rusos como libertadores entre flores y aplausos allá donde han ido.
Antes dabais risa. Ahora dais hasta pena.

Todo esto para justificar una Guerra de Agresión (que por cierto, recuerdo que es ya de por si un Crimen de Guerra). En fin.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (2 Abr 2022)

*Que se joda el capitán yo no como rancho.*

*Lituania promete dejar de consumir gas ruso antes de final de mes*

El presidente lituano, Gitanas Nauseda, ha prometido este sábado que antes de final de este mes de abril el país báltico dejará de comprar gas ruso, en una medida de presión contra Moscú para incentivarles a poner fin a la invasión de Ucrania. "Hace años mi país tomó decisiones que hoy nos permiten romper los lazos energéticos con el agresor de forma indolora", ha afirmado en su cuenta de Twitter. "Si nosotros podemos hacerlo, ¡el resto de Europa también puede!"


----------



## Nico (2 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> ¿Entonces para qué siguen haciendo corredores humanitarios para evacuar civiles?




Es una ciudad donde hay combates, bombardeos *y posiblemente falte el agua, el gas y la electricidad.* ¿Prefieres quedarte a escuchar los balazos o ir a algún sitio con agua corriente?  

¿Tu tienes el supermercado abierto en Mariuopol? ¿El chino de la esquina te vende cerveza?


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> En lo de los laboratorios estoy dispuesto a creerme cualquier cosa. Veremos como discurre la cosa. Pero una explicación más sencilla de la insuficiencia de fuerzas es que la operación estaba mal concebida. Simplemente pensaron que cambiarían de gobierno y conseguirían sus objetivos políticos.



Eso que dice es absurdo, el nivel de conocimiento de la FSB sobre el estado fallido de Banderastán debe ser total, si han entrado es porque algo muy peligroso para Rusia estaba ocurriendo y tuvieron que emplear las tropas disponibles, podrian haber retrasado la operación y entrar con medio millon de hombres sin problemas. Nadie rompe la proporcion mínima de 2:1 en un ataque frontal a menos qu e no tenga otro remedio.


----------



## apocalippsis (2 Abr 2022)

*"La caza a comenzado" ,*

*Los soldados del regimiento checheno del Ministerio del Interior que lleva el nombre de Akhmat Kadyrov comenzaron a asaltar la planta en Mariupol.*
Hoy, 17:13



Ha expirado el plazo del ultimátum que el jefe de Chechenia, Ramzan Kadyrov, planteó a los militantes ucranianos en Mariupol. Recordemos que se ofreció a deponer las armas a cambio de la vida. Durante este tiempo, varias decenas de militares ucranianos aprovecharon la oportunidad. Entre ellos estaba un joven militante de Azov (*un grupo extremista prohibido en la Federación Rusa), que se rindió y luego dijo durante mucho tiempo que no era partidario de la ideología nazi. Sin embargo, las fotos y videos encontrados en su teléfono inteligente desbloqueado muestran que estaba mintiendo.

Hoy, el jefe de Chechenia anunció que unidades especiales chechenas habían avanzado al territorio de la planta en Mariupol. Aparentemente, estamos hablando de la empresa Azovstal, donde ahora se ha concentrado el grupo más grande de nacionalistas armados ucranianos.

Ramzán Kadírov:

Los muchachos bajo el liderazgo de su querido hermano, el comandante del regimiento Zamid Chalaev, están decididos a expulsar a toda esta escoria de Bandera de la empresa.

Según el jefe de la República de Chechenia, ninguno de los nacionalistas saldrá vivo del territorio de la empresa, ya que este mal debe ser destruido de raíz.

Según Ramzan Kadyrov, los combatientes que ingresaron al territorio de la planta para llevar a cabo el asalto tienen una rica experiencia en operaciones especiales para eliminar varios grupos terroristas.
⠀
*Kadyrov agregó que "la caza ha comenzado".* Combatientes de un regimiento especial del Ministerio del Interior de la Federación de Rusia que lleva el nombre de V.I. Akhmat Kadírov.

Al mismo tiempo, los corresponsales de guerra en Mariupol dicen que, tal vez, se deberían haber usado armas de fuego (el mismo TOS) para eliminar al enemigo en Azovstal, para no exponer al personal militar ruso a un riesgo adicional.

Cabe señalar que anteriormente el jefe del Ministerio de Defensa turco, Hulusi Akar, anunció su disposición a enviar barcos turcos a Mariupol para llevar a cabo la evacuación. ¿A quién evacuar? ¿Los restos de los batallones nacionales y las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania realmente se fusionaron con ellos? ..

El territorio de Azovstal es tal que la compañía a menudo se llama una ciudad dentro de una ciudad.



https://topwar.ru/194356-bojcy-chechenskogo-polka-mvd-imeni-ahmata-kadyrova-pristupili-k-shturmu-zavoda-v-mariupole.html


----------



## Clavisto (2 Abr 2022)

Fui a la carnicería del centro comercial, casi sin clientes a esa hora. Cogí número, el 22. El luminoso marcaba el 17 pero allí sólo estaban la vieja atendida y una tía que esperaba. Aproveché en hacer acopio de leche del cercano estante para el bar y regresé. Un rato después la vieja se marchó y la otra empezó a pedir. Entretanto llegaron dos mujeres mayores poco menos que husmeando el género tras la vitrina. Vi llegar derrengadas sobre sus carros a las dos jóvenes obesas que me habían precedido en la entrada. Una de ellas, ensimismada, había estado a punto de llevarse por delante a uno que andaba por ahí aún más parsimonioso que ellas. Llevaban a sus dos crías pequeñas sobre el suplemento del carro, embobadas con el teléfono. Un asco indecible me recorrió el cuerpo al verlas por segunda vez, ahora echándole mano a las bandejas de carne envasada. Estaban deformadas hasta el extremo, las piernas torcidas, las enormes tetas caídas, las barrigas tocando el claxon a sus pútridos coños. Pensé en sus maridos y un escalofrío me recorrió el cuerpo.

La tía seguía pidiéndole mercancía a la solitaria carnicera, una chica en el tipo del oficio. La tía era una pija y ella una gordita feúcha que maneja hachas y cuchillos para despiezar animales muertos. Con todo no hacía más que preguntarle una y otra vez como quería los cortes, si de esta manera o de la otra, a lo que la tía respondía con desgana. El asunto empezaba a dilatarse en el tiempo y esta vez no por ninguna vieja tocacojones.

Una de las viejas que habían llegado después que yo se dio cuenta que no había cogido número al ver como lo hacía otra recién llegada. De todas formas el número electrónico seguía en el 17. Era evidente que la cosa no había ido de números hasta ese momento. Pero yo tenía el mío, lo había cogido al llegar, y aunque estaba cinco pasos más adelante era el primero para todos los que estábamos allí.

Cuando la zafia carnicera acabó de comerle el coño a la pija yo ya estaba casi cagándome en Dios. Tuvo tiempo, incluso, para preguntarle si quería una bolsa grande donde meter la compra, cosa a la que accedió, benévola. En esto fue que llegó una amiga de la carnicera, una que pasaba por allí, y mientras iba introduciendo las bandejas de carne en la gran bolsa de la tía pija empezaron a hablar de sus cosas tal y como si estuvieran en una jodida carnicería de barrio. Ahí ya me cagué en Dios pero bien.

- Ahí tiene, gracias -le dijo a la pija sin dejar de hablar tonterías- Siguiente.
- Yo -dije echando al número 22 en el puto cubito de metal dispuesto para ello.
- No -dijo ella- Creo que esta señora esta antes -respondió indicando a una de las viejas.
- No- dije yo- Yo estaba antes. Y he cogido número.

No respondió. Pasó números y llegó hasta el 24. Yo tenía razón.

- ¿Qué quiere? -dijo mohína.
- Dos kilos de hígado de ternera -respondí- En filetes finos.

Había ido hasta allí aposta por el hígado, aunque mi idea inicial era pillar un kilo. Ahora iban a ser dos. Poco faltó para que le dijera que fileteara el hígado entero.


- ¿Qué tal, Kufisto? -dijo el barbado concejal de Cultura que me precedía en la caja asignada.
- Bien, Mariano.

Algo pitó en su carro y enseguida se dio cuenta del error entre las bolsas.

- ¡Ay, mira, perdona!- le dijo a la cajera-
- ¡Manguis! -dije yo-

Nos reímos. Yo me he largado de allí con auriculares de veinte pavos.

- ¿Todo bien, Kufisto?
- Todo bien, Mariano.


Llegué a casa, me comí unos filetes de hígado de ternera, vi una conferencia acerca de Blas Piñar, me hice una paja viendo a una muchacha de tetas gordas y me fui a dormir con el audiolibro de "La sombra sobre Innsmouth", con sus peces-ranas, con su olor a pescado, con sus habitaciones de tres puertas, con sus delirantes ancianos, con sus desfiles monstruosos, con sus escapadas de sí mismo.

Hasta que se encuentra.


Desperté bien y me fui al bar.

La adorable anciana que traen a desayunar volvió a repetirme, ya a solas y medio ida, sus ganas de volver a Cantabria, a su mar, a sus playas, a sus arrecifes, a la tierra y al agua en la que creció tan alejada de este secarral en el que se va a ver obligada a morir al cuidado de su extraño hijo.

Algunas mañanas en las que no estoy muy liado me lo dice pensando en su imposible pronta ida a su tierra, a su mar: "sólo voy a echarte de menos a ti, Kufistín. ¿Vendrás a verme? Aquello es maravilloso"


No.


----------



## Bartleby (2 Abr 2022)

Los de Greenpeace partidarios de comprar gas licuado a EEUU, con lo que supone licuar el gas, y trasladarlo en grandes buques hacia Europa, porque entre cargarnos el planeta y financiar a Putin, antes nos cargamos el planeta. Cuestión de principios. Servimos a quienes no subvencionan, no a un fin.


----------



## Marco Porcio (2 Abr 2022)

Es todo un puto circo para generar muerte y sufrimiento. Cuando entiendes como funciona el sistema bancario mundial y ves que esta todo centralizado a modo de piramide, te das cuenta de que el mundo lo manejan los de un pequeño grupo. Todo lo que ocurre se crea con inversiones de dinero aquí y allá, y si tienes todo el dinero del mundo y una poblacion sin espiritualidad a la que puedes comprar, puedes hacer lo que quieras. Ya no existen los paises soberanos, hace tiempo, son todo apariencias para conseguir que gente normal se maten entre iguales como en este caso rusos-ukros, ya que ese es el fin de todo.


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2022)

Del hospital de Belgorod:

"Intercambiaron 50 prisioneros de guerra ucranianos, tratados en nuestro hospital de Belgorod, por los nuestros. Nos cortaron los dedos de las manos y nos cortaron los genitales. Las enfermeras no descansan durante tres días, lloran y tienen que ser vendadas. Los chicos están todos enconados. ...

No hay palabras. Pero deberías saberlo. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/39051


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Abr 2022)

A veces no me gusta haber acertado:


----------



## Bishop (2 Abr 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Supercavitación hace que el objeto es detectado con mucha mayor facilidad. Primero que pongan T-14 y Su-57 operativos que cantidades serias y luego que empiezan con flota sumbarina. La Marina Rusa es la rama del ejército ruso peor financiada de todas con aspiraciones por encima de sus posibilidades. En 2014 o 2015 leí en el hilo de Ucrania que Rusia iba a tener fabricados 2000 T-14 para 2020.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Ahí pone que NO usa supercavitación. De todas maneras, si eso fuera falso y la usara en realidad, se supone que sólo sería en el tramo final previo al impacto. Todo el resto del trayecto lo puede hacer a baja velocidad con poco ruido. Una vez empiece la aproximación final y lo detectes, ¿cómo paras un torpedo supercavitante? ¿Tiene USA torpedos supercavitantes a su vez más rápidos y capaces de interceptar ese bicho?

A mi, como arma estratégica, me parece una amenaza a tener en cuenta.


----------



## la mano negra (2 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> ¿Entonces para qué siguen haciendo corredores humanitarios para evacuar civiles?



Pues porque a medida que van cortando cachos de la ciudad , van abriendo vías de escape para que los pobres civiles puedan escapar de los demonios nazis acorralados . Van poco a poco y sin usar apenas las armas pesadas para minimizar el daño a los civiles.


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2022)

Sinceramente, no entendemos por qué todo el mundo se emociona ahora tras decir que los militares rusos cautivos en Ucrania están siendo castrados. El hecho es que estos fenómenos son generalizados y sistémicos.

Ya el 21 de marzo dijimos que, a pesar de las palabras de los presentadores de la televisión ucraniana y de los médicos y sus llamamientos, los desalmados ucranianos están haciendo cosas mucho peores que la castración, que, por cierto, también se practica activamente.

¿Quiere ejemplos?

Los militares rusos capturados a finales de febrero fueron torturados mientras intentaban abrirse paso entre los paracaidistas en Gostomel. A algunos les sacaron los ojos, a otros les cortaron el hígado. Todavía vivo y respirando.

Hay que entenderlo: los ucranianos no tratan a los prisioneros de guerra rusos como seres humanos. Como mucho, como ganado potencialmente útil. Por lo general, los tratan como "juguetes" y un medio para gratificar sus tendencias sádicas y su ego. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/39050


----------



## amcxxl (2 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> En lo de los laboratorios estoy dispuesto a creerme cualquier cosa. Veremos como discurre la cosa. Pero una explicación más sencilla de la insuficiencia de fuerzas es que la operación estaba mal concebida. Simplemente pensaron que cambiarían de gobierno y conseguirían sus objetivos políticos.



la operacion no esta mal concebida, al contarario, la operacion es progresiva y se tiene que adaptar a las sorpresas que los otanicos les vayan dando

de momento en un mes han liquidado la capacidad operativa y la mayor parte del hardware ucro

se supone que ahora haran la limpieza del Donbass cuando ya han reducido casi 1/3 de su fuerza inicial y esta son suministros ni combustible


----------



## willbeend (2 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Las élites ucranianas parece que huyen…



Solo como info, ese video lo vimos en las primeras semanas.

Edit: Ah vale, enseguida lo citaron, pero dejo el mensaje con el video que no esta demas...


----------



## Octubrista (2 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Los de Greenpeace partidarios de comprar gas licuado, con lo que supone licuar el gas, y trasladarlo en grandes buques hacia Europa, porque entre cargarnos el planeta y financiar a Putin, antes nos cargamos el planeta. Cuestión de principios. Servimos a quienes no subvencionan, no a un fin.



Greenpeace no es más que una herramienta para proteger los intereses anglosionistas, siempre lo ha sido, nació para eso.

Greenpeace, y sus movilizaciones, se ha utilizado contra los países europeos que buscaban su independencia energética respecto a los hidrocarburos, el caso de la persecución a las nucleares, es un ejemplo.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Del hospital de Belgorod:
> 
> "Intercambiaron 50 prisioneros de guerra ucranianos, tratados en nuestro hospital de Belgorod, por los nuestros. Nos cortaron los dedos de las manos y nos cortaron los genitales. Las enfermeras no descansan durante tres días, lloran y tienen que ser vendadas. Los chicos están todos enconados. ...
> 
> ...



¡Ni civiles ni pollas en vinagre, Buratinos hasta Lemberg!


----------



## Tierra Azul (2 Abr 2022)

Spoiler: clavisto derailed story 






Clavisto dijo:


> Fui a la carnicería del centro comercial, casi sin clientes a esa hora. Cogí número, el 22. El luminoso marcaba el 17 pero allí sólo estaban la vieja atendida y una tía que esperaba. Aproveché en hacer acopio de leche del cercano estante para el bar y regresé. Un rato después la vieja se marchó y la otra empezó a pedir. Entretanto llegaron dos mujeres mayores poco menos que husmeando el género tras la vitrina. Vi llegar derrengadas sobre sus carros a las dos jóvenes obesas que me habían precedido en la entrada. Una de ellas, ensimismada, había estado a punto de llevarse por delante a uno que andaba por ahí aún más parsimonioso que ellas. Llevaban a sus dos crías pequeñas sobre el suplemento del carro, embobadas con el teléfono. Un asco indecible me recorrió el cuerpo al verlas por segunda vez, ahora echándole mano a las bandejas de carne envasada. Estaban deformadas hasta el extremo, las piernas torcidas, las enormes tetas caídas, las barrigas tocando el claxon a sus pútridos coños. Pensé en sus maridos y un escalofrío me recorrió el cuerpo.
> 
> La tía seguía pidiéndole mercancía a la solitaria carnicera, una chica en el tipo del oficio. La tía era una pija y ella una gordita feúcha que maneja hachas y cuchillos para despiezar animales muertos. Con todo no hacía más que preguntarle una y otra vez como quería los cortes, si de esta manera o de la otra, a lo que la tía respondía con desgana. El asunto empezaba a dilatarse en el tiempo y esta vez no por ninguna vieja tocacojones.
> 
> ...






te falta a pazuzu como personaje adicional

Meanwhile....


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Que se joda el capitán yo no como rancho.*
> 
> *Lituania promete dejar de consumir gas ruso antes de final de mes*
> 
> El presidente lituano, Gitanas Nauseda, ha prometido este sábado que antes de final de este mes de abril el país báltico dejará de comprar gas ruso, en una medida de presión contra Moscú para incentivarles a poner fin a la invasión de Ucrania. "Hace años mi país tomó decisiones que hoy nos permiten romper los lazos energéticos con el agresor de forma indolora", ha afirmado en su cuenta de Twitter. "Si nosotros podemos hacerlo, ¡el resto de Europa también puede!"




Y la electricidad de Bielorrusia también?


----------



## Roedr (2 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Eso que dice es absurdo, el nivel de conocimiento de la FSB sobre el estado fallido de Banderastán debe ser total, si han entrado es porque algo muy peligroso para Rusia estaba ocurriendo y tuvieron que emplear las tropas disponibles, podrian haber retrasado la operación y entrar con medio millon de hombres sin problemas. Nadie rompe la proporcion mínima de 2:1 en un ataque frontal a menos qu e no tenga otro remedio.



¿y por qué Putin o Lazrov no lo están diciendo a diario?


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿y por qué Putin o Lazrov no lo están diciendo a diario?



He posteado un tuit con un articulo de Ramonet, léalo.


----------



## Impresionante (2 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Tal para cual, no tienen motivo para medirse las pollas.



Llevas poco tiempo por el foro como para impartir dogma.


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿y por qué Putin o Lazrov no lo están diciendo a diario?



Tienen cosas más importantes que hacer.


----------



## Roedr (2 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Sinceramente, no entendemos por qué todo el mundo se emociona ahora tras decir que los militares rusos cautivos en Ucrania están siendo castrados. El hecho es que estos fenómenos son generalizados y sistémicos.
> 
> Ya el 21 de marzo dijimos que, a pesar de las palabras de los presentadores de la televisión ucraniana y de los médicos y sus llamamientos, los desalmados ucranianos están haciendo cosas mucho peores que la castración, que, por cierto, también se practica activamente.
> 
> ...



Son peores que los nazis, que ascazo. Y aquí los medios apoyando a esos salvajes.


----------



## Impresionante (2 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Ni idea, no los suelo consumir.



Ya, se nota...


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Abr 2022)

_FM #Lavrov: El dictado y el chantaje son absolutamente inútiles hacia países como #Rusia, #India, #China y muchos otros. Aquellos que ofrecen e imponen dicha política a otros no tienen una buena comprensión de la identidad nacional de los países a los que intentan dirigirse con ese lenguaje._



Yo estoy viendo una pérdida de papeles a nivel diplomático por parte de EEUU, amenazas a China y la India en un momento en el que se supone deberían de ofrecer otras cosas, alternativas positivas a esas naciones. De esta manera lo único que hacen es entregarlas a los brazos de Rusia. O són unos inútiles o están en modo pánico no sabiendo ni la hora que és.


----------



## Roedr (2 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Tienen cosas más importantes que hacer.



claro, mucho más importantes que explicarles a los rusos la supuesta causa de la guerra


----------



## Archimanguina (2 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Los de Greenpeace partidarios de comprar gas licuado a EEUU, con lo que supone licuar el gas, y trasladarlo en grandes buques hacia Europa, porque entre cargarnos el planeta y financiar a Putin, antes nos cargamos el planeta. Cuestión de principios. Servimos a quienes no subvencionan, no a un fin.



Melafo a la de la banderita. No homo.


----------



## Guaguei (2 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> La directora ejecutiva de Yandex huyó a Israel.
> “No volveré: no puedo trabajar en un país que está en guerra con sus vecinos”, dijo Elena Bunina.
> Israel, aparentemente, no está en guerra con sus vecinos, LOL
> Siria, Irán y Palestina lo confirmarán.



no suena a escusa no, apuesto a que no era trigo limpio y no queria jugarsela, a esta gente les encanta estar en las cosas de la informacion y el internet y la tele

habra sido una sorpresa para rusia? o la tenian ahi por algun motivo? o "alguien" la puso? Rusia tiene que mirar mas estas cosas, esta es una gran y justificada oportunidad de poner mano dura, hay que limpiar y ver quien la puso, muy lista no parecia si se fue a Israel para no tener peleas con vecinos


----------



## mazuste (2 Abr 2022)

Parece que esta semana próxima se desarrollará la molienda de la Fase 2 del Caldero del Donbass.
Todos sabemos que esas fuerzas ucranianas ¿50.000? están encastilladas a lo largo de la línea 
desde Kramatorsk hasta Donetsk y, hasta ahora, los avances son lentos por este motivo.

Pero las fuerzas rusas han avanzado hasta hasta las proximidades de esa línea principal atrincherada.
Dicen que justo al sur de la autopista N15, para asaltar la línea Marinka - Kurakhove desde el sur. 
Una vez que se rompa esa línea, el sistema de trincheras principal y la defensa de la primera linea
de los Ukrops se verán bajo control de fuego desde los flancos y la retaguardia.

Eso será el principio del epilogo bélico en el Donbass.


----------



## la mano negra (2 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Si, ya vemos como reciben a los rusos como libertadores entre flores y aplausos allá donde han ido.
> Antes dabais risa. Ahora dais hasta pena.
> 
> Todo esto para justificar una Guerra de Agresión (que por cierto, recuerdo que es ya de por si un Crimen de Guerra). En fin.



La guerra no la empezaron los rusos , la empezaron tus amiguitos los ucranianos , lacayos de los yanquis . Ellos son los que estaban bombardeando día sí y día también , las ciudades de Lugansk y Donetsk y han asesinado de forma vil y rastrera a miles de civiles prorrusos durante ocho años sin parar. Ahora , el Ejército ruso está sacando una a una a esas garrapatas de entre la población civil y en las ciudades en las que se esconden. Esto no va a ser fácil ni sencillo ,no. En eso tengo que reconocer que yo estaba equivocado . Todos esos canallas tienen el cerebro podrido por la propaganda otanista satánica y destilan odio reconcentrado hacia todo lo ruso y rinden una pleitesía inmensa hacia sus amos , a los que aman con su mente deforme . Esos amos que los abandonan a su suerte y los usan como carne de cañón miserable.


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## cobasy (2 Abr 2022)

La chica de la maternidad de Mariupol

Con subtítulos en inglés en configuración


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2022)

En la región de Leningrado detuvieron a
Un "hombre de Azov" que se hizo pasar por refugiado llegó a Ivangorod y se dispuso a huir a Estonia.

Yevgeniy Pozdnyakov pudo salir de Mariupol a través de un corredor humanitario organizado por el ejército ruso.

Todo el cuerpo del hombre estaba cubierto de tatuajes con esvásticas y símbolos nazis.

Tras estudiar el número de teléfono del detenido, los agentes de la ley averiguaron que Pozdnyakov era miembro del Frente Nacional de Azov.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39055




Seguro que es de los primeros en huir, antes que revisaran los cuerpos en busca de tatuajes


----------



## la mano negra (2 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Los de Greenpeace partidarios de comprar gas licuado a EEUU, con lo que supone licuar el gas, y trasladarlo en grandes buques hacia Europa, porque entre cargarnos el planeta y financiar a Putin, antes nos cargamos el planeta. Cuestión de principios. Servimos a quienes no subvencionan, no a un fin.



Mercenarios sin escrúpulos , traidores . Hace ya mucho años que estos canallas se quitaron la careta para demostrar a quien sirven realmente.


----------



## Archimanguina (2 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Parece que esta semana próxima se desarrollará la molienda de la Fase 2 del Caldero del Donbass.
> Todos sabemos que esas fuerzas ucranianas ¿50.000? están encastilladas a lo largo de la línea
> desde Kramatorsk hasta Donetsk y, hasta ahora, los avances son lentos por este motivo.
> 
> ...



como la cagen ahora los rusos, ni planificacion ni fase dos ni hostias...pierden la guerra sí o sí. Y acaban cediendo crimea al cocainomano. Yo que ellos en cada extremo de la tenaza ponia 50.000 soldados y no menos de 5000 tanques.

Ofensiva al estilo de las de 1944 manda. En caso contrario, mejor no haberle hecho la werra a ucrania y te evitas el ridiculo...


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Abr 2022)

_"El representante republicano de Florida, Matt Gaetz, defendió su decisión de votar en contra de la prohibición del petróleo ruso diciendo 'si el petróleo ruso está manchado de sangre, también lo está el petróleo venezolano [y] también el petróleo iraní". _



Matt Gaetz los tiene bien puestos.


----------



## Azrael_II (2 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> La directora ejecutiva de Yandex huyó a Israel.
> “No volveré: no puedo trabajar en un país que está en guerra con sus vecinos”, dijo Elena Bunina.
> Israel, aparentemente, no está en guerra con sus vecinos, LOL
> Siria, Irán y Palestina lo confirmarán.



Yandex fuck off 

Que navegador independiente queda?


----------



## Nico (2 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Si pagan bien, haré encantado de camarero. Ahora, en lugar de ironizar sería más constructivo que nos iluminaras con información de la que carecemos. *A lo mejor está siendo un paseo militar ruso* y ningún ruso que escribe en telegram se ha enterado.



No es ningún "paseo". Las guerras son horribles y PARA TODOS LOS BANDOS.

En Ucrania han muerto miles de rusos (ni de lejos 15.000, pero sin duda unos miles) y también MILES de ucranianos (soldados y civiles). No es un punto para alegrarse en lo más mínimo.

Además, siempre los que mueren con la "carne de cañón", que ni la comen, ni la beben. Los que mandan la Guerra siempre están cómodos en sus despachos, hacen 3 (o 4) comidas al día y se duchan con agua caliente.


----------



## Covaleda (2 Abr 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> La guerra no la empezaron los rusos , la empezaron tus amiguitos los ucranianos , lacayos de los yanquis . Ellos son los que estaban bombardeando día sí y día también , las ciudades de Lugansk y Donetsk y han asesinado de forma vil y rastrera a miles de civiles prorrusos durante ocho años sin parar. Ahora , el Ejército ruso está sacando una a una a esas garrapatas de entre la población civil y en las ciudades en las que se esconden. Esto no va a ser fácil ni sencillo ,no. En eso tengo que reconocer que yo estaba equivocado . Todos esos canallas tienen el cerebro podrido por la propaganda otanista satánica y destilan odio reconcentrado hacia todo lo ruso y rinden una pleitesía inmensa hacia sus amos , a los que aman con su mente deforme . Esos amos que los abandonan a su suerte y los usan como carne de cañón miserable.



Claro, claro.
Lo que tú digas tronco. Lo que tú digas.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Abr 2022)

Shaitans significa "demonios"








Adam Delimkhanov tiene en sus manos el certificado del comandante del llamado pelotón o escuadrón ickeriano. En uno de los edificios, se encontraron estos y otros documentos que los nazis y shaitans no tuvieron tiempo de llevar con ellos.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Yandex fuck off
> 
> Que navegador independiente queda?



Baidu Browsr, tiene versión en ingles.


----------



## la mano negra (2 Abr 2022)

Pa


Harman dijo:


> En la región de Leningrado detuvieron a
> Un "hombre de Azov" que se hizo pasar por refugiado llegó a Ivangorod y se dispuso a huir a Estonia.
> 
> Yevgeniy Pozdnyakov pudo salir de Mariupol a través de un corredor humanitario organizado por el ejército ruso.
> ...



Parece un angelito del señor . Tiene cara de no haber roto un plato en su vida , el muchachito ¿ Qué hacia este jambo por Leningrado ? ¿ Cuál era la razón de su gentil visita a una ciudad tan culta y refinada ?


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Abr 2022)

Segundo Ejercito Acorazado de la Guardia con objetivo Poltava. ¿Este ejercito entra nuevo como reserva o ha sido redesplegado desde otro sector, alguien lo puede decir?.

Si viene fresco no digo ná...


----------



## Fauna iberica (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## kelden (2 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> En lo de los laboratorios estoy dispuesto a creerme cualquier cosa. Veremos como discurre la cosa. Pero una explicación más sencilla de la insuficiencia de fuerzas es que la operación estaba mal concebida. Simplemente pensaron que cambiarían de gobierno y conseguirían sus objetivos políticos.



Pues depende de lo que pretendieran. Hasta donde yo veo lo que han hecho se ajusta exactamente a lo dicho por Putin: destruir el ejército ukro (dejarlo inoperativo), eliminar a los nazis y asegurarse Dombas y Crimea. Más lo de la OTAN y tal y tal ...

A día de hoy el ejército ukro está sin aviación, sin marina, sin gasolina, a saber los blindados que les han jodido, a saber la artillería que les han petao, a saber los muertos que llevan, les han jodido hasta los talleres de reparación y toda la industria bélica. Aeródromos, cuarteles, etc...etc.... Les han jodido prácticamente todo. Ya han gastado las reservas y lo que queda es lo que hay. Lo que queda apenas tiene movilidad porque no controlan el aire, se tiene que refugiar en las ciudades y han evitado que todo el ejército ukro se concentrara en Dombas. .

Los nazis los van eliminando poco a poco y Dombas está a punto de caer.

Otra cosa es que pienses que esto es un error estratégico y mejor hubiera sido bombardear 2 meses a saco, dejar ukroland hecha un erial, sin luz, sin agua y sin comida y entrar con 700.000 tios a rematar, que es lo que hubiera hecho yo.  

Pero bueno ... que lo que se ve es exactamente lo que dijo Putin que quería. Desde ese punto de vista no es ningún fracaso. Todo lo que están haciendo apunta a que esos eran sus objetivos: lo que dijo el primer día es lo que hay. Lo único que cabe debatir es si la estrategia que han seguido es la mejor o no o los objetivos están bien escogidos.


----------



## Nico (2 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> El presidente lituano, Gitanas Nauseda, ha prometido este sábado que antes de final de este mes de abril el país báltico dejará de comprar gas ruso, en una medida de presión contra Moscú para incentivarles a poner fin a la invasión de Ucrania. "Hace años mi país tomó decisiones que hoy nos permiten romper los lazos energéticos con el agresor de forma indolora", ha afirmado en su cuenta de Twitter. "Si nosotros podemos hacerlo, ¡el resto de Europa también puede!"




Claramente!, como se sabe la industria lituana deja en vergüenza al complejo industrial alemán. Si no cortan YA el gas ruso es porque son unos maricones.


----------



## Nico (2 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Los de Greenpeace partidarios de comprar gas licuado a EEUU, con lo que supone licuar el gas, y trasladarlo en grandes buques hacia Europa, porque entre cargarnos el planeta y financiar a Putin, antes nos cargamos el planeta. Cuestión de principios. Servimos a quienes no subvencionan, no a un fin.




Greta aprueba este post !  

Cuidemos el medio ambiente... oh wait !


----------



## kelden (2 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> claro, mucho más importantes que explicarles a los rusos la supuesta causa de la guerra



A los rusos no hay más que pasarles en todas las teles un documental con las barrabasadas de los ukronazis en Dombas.


----------



## Oso Polar (2 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> The Hill: Washington debe levantar las sanciones contra Rusia para evitar una crisis en la economía estadounidense
> 
> ▪Estados Unidos se enfrenta a una gran crisis económica por las sanciones antirrusas, escribe la publicación estadounidense The Hill
> 
> ...



"The Hill" es una publicación que goza de mucho respeto entre los congresistas en Washington y le da más peso que "The Guardian" haya tomado nota del artículo de opinión.

Nota: El artículo esta firmado por Marc Joffe es un analista político que es miembro del "Reason Foundation", que es un think thank que tiene como uno de sus mayores aportantes a la fundación de la familia Koch (Kosh Industries), y a Scaife Foundation, ambos representan los valores conservadores del ala republicana y activos donantes a la campaña de D. Trump.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (2 Abr 2022)

Se dice "supercavitador" y lo detectas con sensores sónicos estándar. La cavitación consiste en explosiones de burbujas de agua literalmente, y es fácilmente detectable por el ruido. El problema es que cuando lo detectas ya lo tienes encima, como sucede con los misiles hipersónicos aéreos.
El tiempo de reacción es la clave.


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Abr 2022)

_Neonazis del Regimiento Azov estaban trayendo cajas, supuestamente con explosivos y detonadores, al edificio antes de la explosión del Teatro Dramático en #Mariupol - testimonio de un refugiado de la ciudd, ex-agente policial. 



*La verdad rescatada por el tiempo y presenciado por la historia, por Francisco de Goya.*_


----------



## la mano negra (2 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Del hospital de Belgorod:
> 
> "Intercambiaron 50 prisioneros de guerra ucranianos, tratados en nuestro hospital de Belgorod, por los nuestros. Nos cortaron los dedos de las manos y nos cortaron los genitales. Las enfermeras no descansan durante tres días, lloran y tienen que ser vendadas. Los chicos están todos enconados. ...
> 
> ...



Perros . Son peores que los orcos de Mordor.


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (2 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Las élites ucranianas parece que huyen…



Video de hace 1 mes.


----------



## Guaguei (2 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> te falta a pazuzu como personaje adicional
> 
> Meanwhile....



toda la chatarra estan gastando, no se ven pasar dos iguales


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (2 Abr 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> En tu opinion ¿Que tiene de gracioso para los rusos ?



Que es un don nadie. Una marioneta sin capacidad para gestionar ni su salario.


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En la región de Leningrado detuvieron a
> Un "hombre de Azov" que se hizo pasar por refugiado llegó a Ivangorod y se dispuso a huir a Estonia.
> 
> Yevgeniy Pozdnyakov pudo salir de Mariupol a través de un corredor humanitario organizado por el ejército ruso.
> ...



Además de asesinos són subnormales, solo hay que levantarles la camisa.


----------



## Seronoser (2 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Eso se explica con Chubais, por ejemplo. Cerca, pero no demasiado, para tenerlo vigilado. Una vez amortizado, negociado sin competencias, y cuando ya molestas/hueles, polonio o exilio.
> No se, la hipótesis lanzada por otro forero de que quizás tal vez se trate del bisnieto secreto de Nicolas Aleksandrovich Romanov no me parece tan descabellada. Al menos tendría la utilidad política de mantener muy putinistas a los nostálgicos del zarismo (Que haberlos, haylos en las Rusias, y algunos de mucho poder....)



Vaya pajas os hacéis.
Medvedev era compañero de Putin en la Universidad, cuando estudiaban derecho.
Y es un tonto útil, que la gente ha respetado...porque Putin le necesitaba cuando él oficialmente, no podía ser Presidente.
No hay más.


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Abr 2022)

*Sesión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa ruso Igor Konashenkov a partir de las 19.00 horas del 2 de abril de 2022*

▪ Unidades de la República Popular de Lugansk, que continúan la ofensiva contra las posiciones de la brigada de infantería motorizada ucraniana 57, están bloqueando el asentamiento de BOROVSKE desde el este y el sur. Hasta 30 nacionalistas ucranianos y cinco vehículos blindados fueron destruidos.

▪ En la tarde del 2 de abril, misiles lanzados desde el aire de alta precisión en las áreas de las estaciones de ferrocarril LOZOVAYA y PAVLOGRAD destruyeron: vehículos blindados, municiones y tanques de combustible enviados para reforzar la agrupación de tropas ucranianas en el Donbass.

▪ Además, el aeródromo militar MIRGOROD en la región de Poltava fue inutilizado y varios helicópteros de combate ucranianos y un avión encontrado en sus estacionamientos camuflados, así como instalaciones de almacenamiento con combustible y armas de aviación fueron destruidos.

▪ Como resultado de un ataque de alta precisión del complejo táctico Iskander en el cuartel general de defensa en la ciudad de KHARKOV el jueves 31 de marzo, se confirmó la destrucción de más de 100 nacionalistas y mercenarios de países occidentales.
▪ Durante el día, la aviación operacional-táctica de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas impactó contra 28 instalaciones militares de Ucrania.
Entre ellos: dos depósitos de armas y municiones de cohetes y artillería, así como 23 áreas de concentración de equipo militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

▪ En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, 125 aviones y 88 helicópteros, 381 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 1.888 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 205 sistemas de lanzamiento múltiple de cohetes, 793 artillería de campaña y cañones de mortero, así como 1.771 unidades de un vehículo militar especial han sido destruidos.
#Rusia Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Hal8995 (2 Abr 2022)

cobasy dijo:


> La chica de la maternidad de Mariupol
> 
> Con subtítulos en inglés en configuración



Entre que la chica habla y divaga bastante y la mala traducción no me e
he enterado mucho.
No hubo raids ese dia, no habia tropas ukras en la maternidad pero si en oncologia.
Explosion donde los coches crei entender.

A ver si algun ruso puede hacer un resumen.

Tampoco se donde está ahora


----------



## Seronoser (2 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En Mariupol
> 
> La ciudad portuaria de Mariupol sigue siendo obstinadamente el principal escenario de la guerra en la DNR. He visualizado la situación general (¡convencionalmente!) en el mapa. "Azovstal, Illich Steel y el puerto de Mariupol son objetivos importantes. Las fábricas se han convertido en fortalezas en las que se atrincheran los militantes.
> 
> ...




Lo que no acabo de comprender, es por qué no destruyen la fábrica con todos los que están dentro.
Solo puede haber dos razones:

a) Económica, que no alcanzo a comprender. Desconozco la importancia de esta fábrica para el sur de ucrania, no sé si la actividad económica de todo el área gira entorno a ella o que...
b) Algo o alguien se esconde allí, y no quieren destruirlo.

Qué pensáis los expertos del hilo?


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Zhukov (2 Abr 2022)

Trotamo dijo:


> Te sigo con mucho interés y mucho respeto, por supuesto. Pero eso de la retirada táctica viendo algunas imágenes



Eso es como juzgar un libro por su cubierta y @Don Pelayo no tiene NPI.

¿Desastre? El único desastre que hay es el del ejército ucraniano.

No se pueden conquistar todos los objetivos a la vez con un ejército inferior en número y demasiado pequeño para las misiones encomendadas.

Teniendo en cuenta que el régimen, no gobierno, ucraniano no está en Kiev, su conquista no pondría fin a la guerra. Sumy y Chernigov son secundarias y su cerco sólo procedía para mantener las líneas de comunicaciones para el asedio de Kiev desde el este.
No hay que fijarse tanto en objetivos territoriales como en la destrucción de las fuerzas enemigas.

Yo por ejemplo, me equivoqué en atribuir excesiva importancia a los puentes sobre el Dniéper. Tengo que reconocer que teniendo los rusos el dominio del aire da igual quien controle los puentes, si los ucranianos de todas formas no pueden ni enviar refuerzos al este ni retirar las tropas de Donbass.

No he seguido la situación en las últimas 48 horas. Necesito un descanso. Pero las nuevas prioridades de la ofensiva me parecen correctas. Hacia Nikolayev y presumiblemente cercar Odessa por tierra, para tomar toda la costa, y seguir con la presión para el cerco del ejército ucraniano en Donbass, que cada día que pasa está más amenazado.

Mientras tanto, seguir con el asedio de Kharkov, sin asaltar la ciudad. Si se mantiene la presión, acabará cayendo por falta de municiones y suministros.


----------



## Seronoser (2 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Mijaíl Mishustin ha firmado una orden para destinar 21.500 millones de rublos al apoyo de la industria informática. Los fondos se asignan desde el fondo de reserva del gobierno ruso.
> 
> Lo que hará:
> 
> ...



Al hilo de esto, realmente uno de los mayores problemas que afronta Rusia es la fuga de cerebritos informáticos.
Tengo dos amigos rusos informáticos, que trabajan en empresas extranjeras.
Uno se va el mes que viene a Kazajistán , a empezar en otra empresa.

Y el otro está con entrevistas para marcharse no recuerdo si a Turquía o a Dubai.
Supongo que esto para Rusia sí que puede ser un desastre, sobre todo a corto plazo.


----------



## Roedr (2 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>



¿Interpretación para los de secano?


----------



## delhierro (2 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> dejarlos sin gasolina es mejor que dejarlos sin puentes
> cuanto menos destroces, menos tienes que reconstruir, dado que la mayoria de Ucrania sera parte de Rusia de alguna forma, directa o indirecta



Valoro más la vida de los soldados que la economia. De todas formas si quieres solo el este, cuantas menos batallas terrestres tengas menos destruido queda. Y si quieres el oeste, los nazis van a volar los puentes igualmente. Y reconstruir los puentes es facil, solo vas a volar los carriles no los cimientos.No le encuetro lógica, sinceramente.


----------



## apocalippsis (2 Abr 2022)

Los rusos se bombardean a si mismos, el panfleto ucraniano,

*Región de Kharkiv: las tropas rusas dañaron un hospital en Balakliia ocupado temporalmente – Jefe de la Administración Militar Regional*
SÁBADO, 2 ABRIL 2022, 18:18






Kateryna Tyshchenko – sábado 2 de abril de 2022, 18:18

Los proyectiles rusos alcanzaron un hospital de distrito en la ciudad temporalmente ocupada de Balakliia en la región de Kharkiv. Los pacientes y el personal médico requieren evacuación inmediata.

*Fuente:* Oleh Syniehubov, Jefe de la Administración Militar Regional de Kharkiv, en Telegram

*Cita:* "Los ocupantes rusos dañaron un hospital de distrito en Balakliia. El edificio ha sido parcialmente destruido. Los pacientes y el personal médico requieren una evacuación inmediata. Hay alrededor de 70 pacientes y personal médico. Estamos trabajando en la organización de la evacuación para salvar a las personas".

*Detalles:* Syniehubov señaló que Balakliia es un territorio temporalmente ocupado en la región de Kharkiv. El alcalde de la ciudad colaboró con los ocupantes.

*“El fuego ruso dirigido contra civiles es un intento de culpar a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania por el ataque a civiles. Esta es una mentira cínica más de la propaganda rusa y una provocación militar”, dice Syniehubov.*









Kharkiv region: Russian troops damaged a hospital in temporarily occupied Balakliia – Head of Regional Military Administration


Kateryna Tyshchenko – Saturday, 2 April 2022, 18:18




www.pravda.com.ua


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Abr 2022)

El BTR-3E ucraniano destruido en Irpin, el The New York Times lo mostró intencionadamente o no como ruso.


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Abr 2022)

_WSJ: El 19 de febrero, el canciller alemán Scholz propuso a Zelensky que Ucrania "renunciara a sus aspiraciones en la OTAN y se declarara neutral como parte de un acuerdo de seguridad europea más amplio" firmado por Putin y Biden. Zelensky dijo que no. _


----------



## Hal8995 (2 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Se dice "supercavitador" y lo detectas con sensores sónicos estándar. La cavitación consiste en explosiones de burbujas de agua literalmente, y es fácilmente detectable por el ruido. El problema es que cuando lo detectas ya lo tienes encima, como sucede con los misiles hipersónicos aéreos.
> El tiempo de reacción es la clave.



Tú no tienes mucha autoridad para explicar temas científicos. Nunca contestaste ni pediste disculpas por insistir en que el gas por los gaseoductos viajaba licuado.

Te puse la imagen donde lo explicaba todo y no tuviste cojones de reconocer " me he equivocado ".


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (2 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _WSJ: El 19 de febrero, el canciller alemán Scholz propuso a Zelensky que Ucrania "renunciara a sus aspiraciones en la OTAN y se declarara neutral como parte de un acuerdo de seguridad europea más amplio" firmado por Putin y Biden. Zelensky dijo que no. _



Confirmación y más info sobre esto, por favor.


----------



## alfonbass (2 Abr 2022)

La vida puede ser maravillosa, esta es la dirección de la embajada rusa en Praga, la calle, héroes ucranianos, 36


----------



## Guaguei (2 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Yandex fuck off
> 
> Que navegador independiente queda?



mira Palemoon, es como el firefox antiguo, antes de torcerse, que tenia el codigo abierto, actualizado y mantenido pr una comunidad con foro




__





The Pale Moon Project homepage


Pale Moon is an Open Source, Mozilla-derived web browser available for Microsoft Windows and Linux, focusing on efficiency and ease of use.



www.palemoon.org


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Abr 2022)

SBA "Varta" ucraniano capturado al servicio de la NM DPR.


----------



## Seronoser (2 Abr 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> como la cagen ahora los rusos, ni planificacion ni fase dos ni hostias...pierden la guerra sí o sí. Y acaban cediendo crimea al cocainomano. Yo que ellos en cada extremo de la tenaza ponia 50.000 soldados y no menos de 5000 tanques.
> 
> Ofensiva al estilo de las de 1944 manda. En caso contrario, mejor no haberle hecho la werra a ucrania y te evitas el ridiculo...



Tú tranquilo, que Rusia no hará el ridículo que haces tú con tus comentarios.


----------



## Tierra Azul (2 Abr 2022)

gloria a su memoria a este compatriota mio luchando contra la mierda nazi
riposa in pace compagno


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Abr 2022)

Sur de Izyum. Todo lo que queda del vehículo blindado ucraniano Kozak-2. Además, no muy lejos del lugar, se encontraron un chaleco antibalas fabricado de la empresa noruega NFM y un casco de un militar de la 95.ª Brigada Aerotransportada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con el distintivo “Kolyad"


----------



## Oso Polar (2 Abr 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> Rusia ni es el gigante de 20 metros ni un enano de 20cm
> 
> Y obviamente ha quedado demostrado que han hecho aguas por todos lados
> 
> ...



Que han tenido errores sin dudarlo, pero exageras diciendo que "han hecho agua por todos lados".


----------



## amcxxl (2 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Reconstruir es un negocio, no un problema.



eso es para los yankees que tienen la maquina de imprimir y ademas no les importa estafar al contribuyente que es al final el que pago la fiesta en Irak y Afganistan

en Rusia me temo que el tema no funciona igual


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Abr 2022)

Limpieza en Jerson


----------



## delhierro (2 Abr 2022)

Estan asaltando la aceria a pie , y con apoyo de tanques.


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Se dice "supercavitador" y lo detectas con sensores sónicos estándar. La cavitación consiste en explosiones de burbujas de agua literalmente, y es fácilmente detectable por el ruido. El problema es que cuando lo detectas ya lo tienes encima, como sucede con los misiles hipersónicos aéreos.
> El tiempo de reacción es la clave.



Has de distinguir entre supercavitación y cavitación, son diferentes cosas.

La cavitación se produce cuando en un liquido por efecto de un incremento de la velocidad la presión baja tanto que parte del liquido pasa a gas formando burbujas, al disminuir la velocidad el liquido vuelve a ganar presión y las burbujas implosionan, la implosión puede generar puntualmente presiones de 1000 bar y unos 4000 ºC, eso pasa en las obstrucciones de las arterias donde por el efecto de la cavitación se producen peróxidos, también en las hélices de los barcos si están mal diseñadas, hubo un trasatlántico que tuvo que cambiar las hélices tan solo en un viaje de Europa a USA, o en un cono convergente-divergente si se calcula bien, el propósito ahí es la depuración.













La supercavitación es la creación de una gran burbuja estable ya sea inyectando aire, por el diseño o ambas cosas, no produce implosión.













También se puede inducir la cavitación por ultrasonidos, es el método que se utiliza para quemar grasas y adelgazar.









61.15€ 46% de DESCUENTO|Varita de cavitación por Ultrasonido 40K para adelgazamiento corporal, máquina de pérdida de peso anticelulitis, quemador de grasa, dispositivo de cavitación ultrasónico|Accesorios de aparatos de cuidado personal| - AliExpress


¡Compra fácil, vive mejor! Aliexpress.com




es.aliexpress.com


----------



## No al NOM (2 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Sesión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa ruso Igor Konashenkov a partir de las 19.00 horas del 2 de abril de 2022*
> 
> ▪ Unidades de la República Popular de Lugansk, que continúan la ofensiva contra las posiciones de la brigada de infantería motorizada ucraniana 57, están bloqueando el asentamiento de BOROVSKE desde el este y el sur. Hasta 30 nacionalistas ucranianos y cinco vehículos blindados fueron destruidos.
> 
> ...



Menudas masacres buenas se gastan los Ruskis, de 100 en 100 van eliminando


----------



## arriondas (2 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo que no acabo de comprender, es por qué no destruyen la fábrica con todos los que están dentro.
> Solo puede haber dos razones:
> 
> a) Económica, que no alcanzo a comprender. Desconozco la importancia de esta fábrica para el sur de ucrania, no sé si la actividad económica de todo el área gira entorno a ella o que...
> ...



Quizá por no destruir una planta de vital importancia para la región... o porque algo importante debe de haber en esa fábrica, tal vez relacionado con el rescate fallido por parte de los ucranianos.


----------



## kelden (2 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> eso es para los yankees que tienen la maquina de imprimir y ademas no les importa estafar al contribuyente que es al final el que pago la fiesta en Irak y Afganistan
> 
> en Rusia me temo que el tema no funciona igual



El tema funciona igual en todas partes.


----------



## explorador (2 Abr 2022)

No puede haber clemencia para los hijos de puta rusos, Putin solo es uno más de estos crimínales


----------



## No al NOM (2 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Quizá por no destruir una planta de vital importancia para la región... o porque algo importante debe de haber en esa fábrica, tal vez relacionado con el rescate fallido por parte de los ucranianos.



Que no, que esa fábrica produce cientos de millones al año. Es de las más grandes por la zona


----------



## Expected (2 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> La OTAN se está follando a rusia sin poner un solo hombre sobre el terreno. Miles de toneladas de chatarra rusa destruida y decenas de miles de orcorrusos muertos y heridos sin ni siquiera causar un rasguño a uno de nuestros soldados. Eso es poderío y guerra asimétrica.
> 
> Y vosotros a rabiar como los sucnor que sois.



Es el terror que tienen los rusos a los pañales de Biden. Sólo imaginárselo....


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Abr 2022)

_Aviones ucranianos destruidos/dañados en el aeródromo de Hostomel. Las fuerzas rusas abandonaron ayer la zona_



Lógicamente si destruyen aviones, destruirán tambien equipo militar y vehículos que no pueden llevarse. El mismo propagandista que no para de poner fotos de carros rusos quemados cómo si los hubiera destruido una imparable ofensiva ucraniana, cambia el discurso con los avioncitos, destruidos por los malvados rusos...


----------



## arriondas (2 Abr 2022)

explorador dijo:


> No puede haber clemencia para los hijos de puta rusos, Putin solo es uno más de estos crimínales



Como los civiles serbobosnios que mató Nasser Oric, y que luego en los medios hicieron pasar... por musulmanes asesinados por los serbios. Hay que ser algo más original, que eso ya esta visto.


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (2 Abr 2022)

*Toda la región de Kiev fue "liberada", según la viceministra ucraniana de Defensa*

Las fuerzas ucranianas recuperaron *el control de "toda la región de Kiev"* tras el repliegue de las fuerzas rusas de ciudades estratégicas cerca de la capital, ha anunciado la *viceministra ucraniana de Defensa*, Ganna Maliar.

Las localidades de "Irpin, Bucha, Gostómel y toda la región de Kiev fueron liberadas del invasor", ha asegurado Maliar en Facebook.









Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, noticias de última hora en directo | El presidente ucraniano acusa a las tropas rusas de minar los lugares de donde se retiran


Los hospitales montan unidades pediátricas bajo tierra para proteger a sus recién nacidos de los ataques El origen de estas mujeres es un paseo por la




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Aurkitu (2 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A los rusos no hay más que pasarles en todas las teles un documental con las barrabasadas de los ukronazis en Dombas.



Y sin necesidad de ser ruso...


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Abr 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Confirmación y más info sobre esto, por favor.



Es el Wall Street Journal, yo soy músico y me levanto a las ocho...


----------



## Mabuse (2 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Qué majos los nazis con sus panderetas dando conciertos a los gaticos.


----------



## crocodile (2 Abr 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> *ATENCIÓN, ACTUALIZACIÓN DE MI LISTA DE IGNORADOS*
> 
> *Meted a estos mamarrachos sorbelefas otanitas follaestatuas de la libertac en la nevera para disfrutar de una lectura más agradable y fácil.*
> 
> ...



Gracias. Muy útil el aporte, que se pajeen entre ellos .


----------



## Minsky Moment (2 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Que se joda el capitán yo no como rancho.
> Lituania promete dejar de consumir gas ruso antes de final de mes*
> El presidente lituano, Gitanas Nauseda, ha prometido este sábado que antes de final de este mes de abril el país báltico dejará de comprar gas ruso, en una medida de presión contra Moscú para incentivarles a poner fin a la invasión de Ucrania. "Hace años mi país tomó decisiones que hoy nos permiten romper los lazos energéticos con el agresor de forma indolora", ha afirmado en su cuenta de Twitter. "Si nosotros podemos hacerlo, ¡el resto de Europa también puede!"





Nico dijo:


> Claramente!, como se sabe la industria lituana deja en vergüenza al complejo industrial alemán. Si no cortan YA el gas ruso es porque son unos maricones.



El volumen de consumo de gas de un país tan pequeño como Lituania es más o menos fácilmente sustituible por otra fuente. El de Alemania, ni de lejos.


----------



## Fígaro (2 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Es el terror que tienen los rusos a los pañales de Biden. Sólo imaginárselo....




Si esto le sucede a Trump, le habría regalado a los ukros dos portaaviones, 200 cazas y unos cuantos ICBM.


----------



## crocodile (2 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Los de Greenpeace partidarios de comprar gas licuado a EEUU, con lo que supone licuar el gas, y trasladarlo en grandes buques hacia Europa, porque entre cargarnos el planeta y financiar a Putin, antes nos cargamos el planeta. Cuestión de principios. Servimos a quienes no subvencionan, no a un fin.



Greenpeace es canadiense o sea otanica, todo en orden.


----------



## Mabuse (2 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Así, Ucrania* expropiará los bienes y propiedades de los ciudadanos* y empresas rusas vinculadas con Moscú, así como los de personas físicas y jurídicas ucranianas *que nieguen la guerra o apoyen la invasión rusa.
> 
> O lo que es lo mismo, barra libre para el saqueo a ciudadanos residentes en Donbas.*
> 
> ...



Desde el final de la SGM el saqueo es norma y doctrina de los ejércitos del bien. Lo llevan en la sangre, o si no pregunte en Palestina o Bizancio.


----------



## Teuro (2 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Jarkov anoche
> 
> 
> Minas MARINAS en medio de Mariupol (es la tercera distinta que veo)
> ...



Yo la verdad es que no se si algunos han nacido ayer. A ver, te han invadido, has tenido colaboracionistas con la invasión y una vez que el invasor se retira a los colaboracioniastas los vas a condecorar y poner medallas. Lo normal, se hacen purgas de colaboracionistas. Supongo que en España tras la invasión napoleónica a todos los que iban con los franceses y las putas que se tiraban a los franceses fueron tratados como señoritos y damas de alta alcurnia. O en Afganistán hace poco, como todos los colaboracionistas de los norteamericanos huían por tierra, mar y aire antes de que se fuera el último soldado norteamericano.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (2 Abr 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Tú no tienes mucha autoridad para explicar temas científicos. Nunca contestaste ni pediste disculpas por insistir en que el gas por los gaseoductos viajaba licuado.
> 
> Te puse la imagen donde lo explicaba todo y no tuviste cojones de reconocer " me he equivocado ".



.
Yo estaba hablando de BARCOS y del volumen líquido de GNL que transportaban. Punto.
Tanto el GLP como el GNL viajan por gasoductos (ambos son gas) y si escribiendo confundí en algún momento GLP con GNL fue simplemente por la tabarra que estabais dando para una simple multiplicación.
Efectivamente el GNL viaja en forma de gas. 
Es el GLP que podría encontrarse en dos fases -liquida y gaseosa- como se ve dentro de las bombonas y los depósitos de propano. Para eso existen los vaporizadores. 
Asunto arreglado.


----------



## Expected (2 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Decenas de vehículos rusos reventados cada día con sus orcupantes dentro, pero hey, todo marcha bien, según lo planeado. Y que se anden con cuidado suecia, y finlandia, y polonia, y alemania, y eslovaquia, y estonia, y chequia, y ... porque si no les invadimos también.
> 
> Estamos tontos o qué? rusia está en un estado demencial, como la alemania de los años 30, y el aterrizaje en la realidad no va a a ser bonito.



Debemos vivir en mundos paralelos. No es la comisaria europea la que propone que nos duchemos nosotros y a nuestros bebés con agua fría. Vamos....ni en el medievo.


----------



## Teuro (2 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Yo pienso que no. Repito que hasta ahora no han tenido grandes bajas ni nos hemos encontrado grandes capturas de prisioneros.
> 
> El ucraniano es un ejército de infantería pegado al terreno. Bastante numeroso, por comparación al ruso, y que aunque no parece tener, por ahora, apenas capacidad ofensiva, sí que ha tenido hasta este momento al menos la capacidad de ralentizar o desbaratar el plan de ofensiva relámpago ruso y de hecho todavía no ha sufrido ninguna gran derrota.
> 
> Repito que es ahora, en el este, cuando vamos a ver realmente lo que da de sí. Porque hasta este momento se ha limitado a ir cediendo terreno a los rusos y fortificarse en aquellas areas con más posibilidades de defensa. Hasta ahora no le ha ido mal del todo. Aunque tampoco es que hayan hecho nada del otro jueves como nos intentan vender los partidarios de la propaganda occidental.



No va a haber combate cara a cara de blindados o infantería entre los dos ejércitos. Se haría si las fuerzas estuviran más o menos niveladas, no es el caso. Lo lógico con los ukros no es el sacrificio sino pelear metro a metro en aquellos lugares donde los rusos tengan dificultades para avanzar, y eso es en las ciudades. En campo abierto si Rusia domina el aire es simplemente un suicidio absurdo. Por otra parte también se van a dedicar al sabotaje y a las emboscadas, es lo que les ha valido hasta ahora y lo lógico es seguir con eso con el objetivo de laminar la moral del invasor y subir cada vez más el precio de la invasión. 

Desde el punto de vista lógico a día de hoy la invasión rusa de Ucrania es sencillamente absurda, por lo que lo lógico por parte rusa es afianzar donde es fuerte: Crimea y Dombas. A estas alturas pensar en conquistar Odesa estaría fuera de lógica, puesto que es posible que Ucrania ceda en las negociaciones los dos territorios anteriores. Supongo que jamás aceptarán quedarse sin salida al mar.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Debemos vivir en mundos paralelos. No es la comisaria europea la que propone que nos duchemos nosotros y a nuestros bebés con agua fría. Vamos....ni en el medievo.



Estamos perdiendo la guerra contra los asiáticos desde hace dos años, pero algunos siguen sin enterarse…


----------



## Fígaro (2 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Debemos vivir en mundos paralelos. No es la comisaria europea la que propone que nos duchemos nosotros y a nuestros bebés con agua fría. Vamos....ni en el medievo.



Vosotros presumiríais de que los rusos bañan a sus bebés en el agua helada...y salen con un pez entre los dientes para el almuerzo.

Más vale un par de años con otra camiseta debajo y a cambio el resto de la vida libres y con el chantajista muerto de hambre.


----------



## El-Mano (2 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> yo he visto muchas decenas si no mas de cien declaraciones de civiles de Mariupol, salen en todos las cadenas generalistas de rusia, en Anna News etc...
> se estan ocupando de que haya muchos testimonios para que no puedan decir que es un montaje televisivo como hace la BBC



¿Por donde ves anna news? Antes veia anna new, pero en youtube ya no actualizan desde hace años, y en odissey no lo he visto.


----------



## frangelico (2 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No las vuelas, vuelas el resto de los puentes. Son 3 o 4 presas, y no todas permiten el paso de por ejemplo tanques. Se montarian unas colas del copon, y nada impide lanzar misiles con municiones de racimo de vez en cuando ( eso no afecta a la presa pero si a los vehiculos que la cruzan ). Pueden separa el este con un esfuerzo minimo. Veo ilogico que no lo hagan. Militarmente no tienen sentido, y politicamente pues tampoco se lo veo. Pôr mucho que lo miro no lo entiendo. Y no tiene sentido que piensen utilizarlos ellos para avanzar sobre el oeste, los de kiev si los vuelan siempre. Lo harian si los expulsaran de la zona este.
> 
> Los rusos tuvieron que construir un pueden para Crimea. Reconstruirlos tampoco es que sea la hostia, eso para cuando se acabe la guerra.



Esto es verdad que resulta intrigante. Pasos sobre el Dnieper de Kiev hasta la desembocadura hay menos de 20 y varios son presas pero la mayoría son puentes. Al menos cortar por ahí sería lo suyo.


----------



## Fígaro (2 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No va a haber combate cara a cara de blindados o infantería entre los dos ejércitos. Se haría si las fuerzas estuviran más o menos niveladas, no es el caso. Lo lógico con los ukros no es el sacrificio sino pelear metro a metro en aquellos lugares donde los rusos tengan dificultades para avanzar, y eso es en las ciudades. En campo abierto si Rusia domina el aire es simplemente un suicidio absurdo. Por otra parte también se van a dedicar al sabotaje y a las emboscadas, es lo que les ha valido hasta ahora y lo lógico es seguir con eso con el objetivo de laminar la moral del invasor y subir cada vez más el precio de la invasión.
> 
> Desde el punto de vista lógico a día de hoy la invasión rusa de Ucrania es sencillamente absurda, por lo que lo lógico por parte rusa es afianzar donde es fuerte: Crimea y Dombas. A estas alturas pensar en conquistar Odesa estaría fuera de lógica, puesto que es posible que Ucrania ceda en las negociaciones los dos territorios anteriores. Supongo que jamás aceptarán quedarse sin salida al mar.




Los rusos no saben ni lo que quieren a día de hoy, a diferencia de los ucranianos, que no ceden ni un milímetro de terreno.


----------



## Oso Polar (2 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> La directora ejecutiva de Yandex huyó a Israel.
> “No volveré: no puedo trabajar en un país que está en guerra con sus vecinos”, dijo Elena Bunina.
> Israel, aparentemente, no está en guerra con sus vecinos, LOL
> Siria, Irán y Palestina lo confirmarán.



Esta huyendo por otros motivos y la Guerra con Ucrania se ha valido de excusa, seguro el GRU ya estaba tras de ella.


----------



## Expected (2 Abr 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Vosotros presumiríais de que los rusos bañan a sus bebés en el agua helada...y salen con un pez entre los dientes para el almuerzo.
> 
> Más vale un par de años con otra camiseta debajo y a cambio el resto de la vida libres y con el chantajista muerto de hambre.



El chantajista....te refieres al de los pañales y el que necesita una octavilla porque no es capaz de recordar ni 10 renglones....Es a ese al que te refieres, supongo?.


----------



## Teuro (2 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Deben de estar los equipos del "Foreign Office" en Londres (y sus equivalentes en Washington) en un auténtico orgasmo de solo pensar en los complots, compras de voluntades, asesinatos selectivos, atentados de falsa bandera, robos, amenazas, sobornos y demás técnicas en las que son expertos que van a realizar como no hacían desde hace décadas a partir de ahora con supuetos "países aliados".


----------



## Expected (2 Abr 2022)

Hombre ...si ves delante tuyo a uno de estos chavalotes chechenos....a nuestros lgtbs varios...la cara de golum que se les pone..es bíblica.


----------



## frangelico (2 Abr 2022)

pgas dijo:


> se te olvidan los maletines para los señores de la guerra, un muchillón bien invertido con la garantía del banco rostchild de Kabul y las cosechas de amapolas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que además en las cifras de coste de la guerra afgana se cita una que debe estar equivocada por lo brutal : a los afganos que combatieron por USA se les indemnizó con $100k por muerto. Esto dicen que suma $245MM pero de ser verdad supondría que 2.45M de afganos murieron a sueldo de los americanos en esa costosa guerra. Vamos a quitarle un cero porque la cifra parce extevsiva, siguen siendo 245k, que es una burrada. En las guerras contra "razas inferiores", los abglos jamás reportan las muertes de subcontratados o simplemente las víctimas civiles de los bombardeos. Si en Vietnam rozaron los 3M en las ultilmas campañas de Libia y Afganistán al menos cientos de miles son. En Iraq ni se sabe.


----------



## Teuro (2 Abr 2022)

npintos dijo:


> Que las tropas rusas han abandonado Chernobyl y que la radiación está dentro de límites aceptables.
> 
> Sigo sin tener una explicación razonable de por qué ocuparían ése basurero nuclear y después lo abandonan. Estoy de acuerdo en que era mejor tenerlo bajo control para que los ukros no hicieran ninguna tontería, pero, ¿y ahora qué cambió para que lo abandonen?
> 
> Faltan muchos datos para tener una explicación.



Una de las primeras instalaciones de las que se apoderaron fueron de las centrales nucleares, y Chernobyl sigue con varios reactores en servicio.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> ¿Por donde ves anna news? Antes veia anna new, pero en youtube ya no actualizan desde hace años, y en odissey no lo he visto.



Por telegram puedes verlo, en los medios occidentales está censurado. Era un lugar por donde se veían cosas distintas…


----------



## apocalippsis (2 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Ahí pone que NO usa supercavitación. De todas maneras, si eso fuera falso y la usara en realidad, se supone que sólo sería en el tramo final previo al impacto. Todo el resto del trayecto lo puede hacer a baja velocidad con poco ruido. Una vez empiece la aproximación final y lo detectes, ¿cómo paras un torpedo supercavitante? ¿Tiene USA torpedos supercavitantes a su vez más rápidos y capaces de interceptar ese bicho?
> 
> A mi, como arma estratégica, me parece una amenaza a tener en cuenta.



ja,ja,ja y se queda tan pancho, la supercavitacion hace que se vea, si claro: Captain sweeden mire esto que se ve por la pantalla viene directo a nosotros, cuanto tiempo tenemos ? : lo justo para ir al baño A CAGARNOS.


----------



## NEKRO (2 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Esta huyendo por otros motivos y la Guerra con Ucrania se ha valido de excusa, seguro el GRU ya estaba tras de ella.



El discurso de Putin sobre los traidores ha acojonado a muchos que tienen relaciones no muy claras con los USA


----------



## NEKRO (2 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es que además en las cifras de coste de la guerra afgana se cita una que debe estar equivocada por lo brutal : a los afganos que combatieron por USA se les indemnizó con $100k por muerto. Esto dicen que suma $245MM pero de ser verdad supondría que 2.45M de afganos murieron a sueldo de los americanos en esa costosa guerra. Vamos a quitarle un cero porque la cifra parce extevsiva, siguen siendo 245k, que es una burrada. En las guerras contra "razas inferiores", los abglos jamás reportan las muertes de subcontratados o simplemente las víctimas civiles de los bombardeos. Si en Vietnam rozaron los 3M en las ultilmas campañas de Libia y Afganistán al menos cientos de miles son. En Iraq ni se sabe.



Es que esa es la formula USA. Que otros pongan los muertos para que las bolsas negras que llegan allí sean pocas. Ahora mismo los USA no pueden ir a ninguna guerra en el que las fuerzas en combate sean completamente suyas, la sociedad americana no podria aguantar ni 20000 muertos.


----------



## Expected (2 Abr 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Es que esa es la formula USA. Que otros pongan los muertos para que las bolsas negras que llegan allí sean pocas. Ahora mismo los USA no pueden ir a ninguna guerra en el que las fuerzas en combate sean completamente suyas, la sociedad americana no podria aguantar ni 20000 muertos.



Pero si se mueren muchos más tomando opiáceos día y noche....


----------



## Minsky Moment (2 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Una de las primeras instalaciones de las que se apoderaron fueron de las centrales nucleares, y Chernobyl sigue con varios reactores en servicio.



La central de Chernóbil lleva parada desde el 2000, como ya se ha explicado en este hilo varias veces:









Central nuclear de Chernóbil - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













Nuclear power in Ukraine - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## crocodile (2 Abr 2022)

Simon Fourcade, campeón mundial de biatlón de Francia, que actualmente entrena al equipo nacional juvenil, criticó la decisión de prohibir a los atletas rusos de las competencias internacionales. 

Apoyó a sus compañeros deportistas de Rusia cortando el tricolor francés en franjas reorganizándolas en el orden de la bandera nacional rusa.

Simon Fourcade, the biathlon world champion from France, who currently coaches the junior national team, criticized the decision to ban Russian athletes from international competitions. 

He supported his fellow athletes from Russia by cutting the French tricolor into stripes rearranging them in the order of the Russian national flag.

▫@ENTRE_GUERRAS▫


----------



## keylargof (2 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



- Oye que tal te va el negocio? Me dijeron que perdiste muchos clientes desde que estabas siempre borracho y les amenazabas 

- Pues de puta madre tío! Sí, esos clientes ricachones ya no vienen pero ahora me compran mucho la comunidad cagaplayas, y sólo con un descuento del 50%

- Que bien te ha salido el plan!


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Pero si se mueren muchos más tomando opiáceos día y noche....



Efectivamente, la epidemia de opiáceos en USA es como una guerra…y puede que lo sea…


----------



## No al NOM (2 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es que además en las cifras de coste de la guerra afgana se cita una que debe estar equivocada por lo brutal : a los afganos que combatieron por USA se les indemnizó con $100k por muerto. Esto dicen que suma $245MM pero de ser verdad supondría que 2.45M de afganos murieron a sueldo de los americanos en esa costosa guerra. Vamos a quitarle un cero porque la cifra parce extevsiva, siguen siendo 245k, que es una burrada. En las guerras contra "razas inferiores", los abglos jamás reportan las muertes de subcontratados o simplemente las víctimas civiles de los bombardeos. Si en Vietnam rozaron los 3M en las ultilmas campañas de Libia y Afganistán al menos cientos de miles son. En Iraq ni se sabe.



Si se sabe, en Irak 680.000 muertos civiles


----------



## crocodile (2 Abr 2022)

Hace unas semanas se hicieron virales una fotografías de un supuesto ataque ruso al hospital de maternidad de Mariupol.

La chica que salió en las fotografías, en una entrevista afirmó que el ejército ucraniano había convertido ese hospital como su propio cuartel.

Esta añadió, que no hubo ningún ataque aéreo ruso ya que no escucharon ningún avión en la zona, aunque si que cayó un proyectil.

Palabras textuales de la mujer: 
El ejército ucraniano no hizo nada para ayudar. Un día vinieron y pidieron comida. Dijimos que era para embarazadas, pero se llevaron todo. Dijeron: "No hemos comido nada durante cinco días, cocine más".

Aparte de esto dijo que los reporteros ya se encontraban en la puerta del hospital y que le filmaron en contra de su voluntad.

▫@ENTRE_GUERRAS▫


----------



## Michael_Knight (2 Abr 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Toda la región de Kiev fue "liberada", según la viceministra ucraniana de Defensa*
> 
> Las fuerzas ucranianas recuperaron *el control de "toda la región de Kiev"* tras el repliegue de las fuerzas rusas de ciudades estratégicas cerca de la capital, ha anunciado la *viceministra ucraniana de Defensa*, Ganna Maliar.
> 
> ...



Menudo chute de endorfina y de moral para los ucranianos, no sé quién fue el genio que pensó que era buena idea asediar Kiev pero le ha salido el tiro por la culata.

Cuando el segundo día de invasión aquí todas las putinas se reían y decían que esto iba a ser "la guerra de los tres días" y que a Kiev le quedaban 48 horas yo dije que a Kiev los rusos no entrarían. Un mes después ya está claro que ni han entrado ni van a entrar jamás, tampoco van a entrar nunca en Karkov, ni en Mikolaev ni mucho menos en Odesa, la única ciudad que conquistarán ha será Mariupol, y espérate que lo hagan, que tengo mis dudas.


----------



## apocalippsis (2 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Simon Fourcade, campeón mundial de biatlón de Francia, que actualmente entrena al equipo nacional juvenil, criticó la decisión de prohibir a los atletas rusos de las competencias internacionales.
> 
> Apoyó a sus compañeros deportistas de Rusia cortando el tricolor francés en franjas reorganizándolas en el orden de la bandera nacional rusa.
> 
> ...



Aqui teneis la verdadera democracia de estos hijos de puta, segun les da el aire de las 30 monedas de plata,


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Simon Fourcade, campeón mundial de biatlón de Francia, que actualmente entrena al equipo nacional juvenil, criticó la decisión de prohibir a los atletas rusos de las competencias internacionales.
> 
> Apoyó a sus compañeros deportistas de Rusia cortando el tricolor francés en franjas reorganizándolas en el orden de la bandera nacional rusa.
> 
> ...



Se lo van a calzar y con su hermano Martin de los mejores del mundo cuando competían.

Los de arriba no aceptan la razón.


----------



## Oso Polar (2 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Al hilo de esto, realmente uno de los mayores problemas que afronta Rusia es la fuga de cerebritos informáticos.
> Tengo dos amigos rusos informáticos, que trabajan en empresas extranjeras.
> Uno se va el mes que viene a Kazajistán la semana que viene, a empezar en otra empresa.
> 
> ...



Cerebritos informáticos (software) hay en todos lados, esta sobredimensionado su importancia, lo realmente difícil siempre son los desarrolladores de hardware que implican ciencias puras como matemática, física, química e ingeniera electrónica, así también un país que quiera ser puntero en tecnología y desarrollo necesita ingenieros especializados en ingeniería nuclear, aeroespacial, telecomunicaciones y civil.


----------



## NEKRO (2 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Pero si se mueren muchos más tomando opiáceos día y noche....



Pero no abren los telediarios.

Ahora dile tu a los yankees que mañana empieza una guerra con Rusia, que hay que mandar un millón de soldados. Y que dos días después lleguen las noticias de que han hundido un portaviones y su flota.




Muchos olvidais las marchas anti guerra de Vietnam, los miles de alistados que escaparon a Canada, o como los veteranos se quejaban de que la gente les hacia el vacio, que el gobierno los olvido, ....


----------



## apocalippsis (2 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Menudo chute de endorfina y de moral para los ucranianos, no sé quién fue el genio que pensó que era buena idea asediar Kiev pero le ha salido el tiro por la culata.
> 
> Cuando el segundo día de invasión aquí todas las putinas se reían y decían que esto iba a ser "la guerra de los tres días" y que a Kiev le quedaban 48 horas yo dije que a Kiev los rusos no entrarían. Un mes después ya está claro que ni han entrado ni van a entrar jamás, tampoco van a entrar nunca en Karkov, ni en Mikolaev ni mucho menos en Odesa, la única ciudad que conquistarán ha será Mariupol, y espérate que lo hagan, que tengo mis dudas.



Buenoooooo pues ahora eres esclavo de tus palabras, mira que me voy a reir...... cuando aparezca kadirov en la que viene detras de mariupol, te dire: Mira ya ha llegaooooooo, juas, juass, juasssss.


----------



## kelden (2 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No va a haber combate cara a cara de blindados o infantería entre los dos ejércitos. Se haría si las fuerzas estuviran más o menos niveladas, no es el caso. Lo lógico con los ukros no es el sacrificio sino pelear metro a metro en aquellos lugares donde los rusos tengan dificultades para avanzar, y eso es en las ciudades. En campo abierto si Rusia domina el aire es simplemente un suicidio absurdo. Por otra parte también se van a dedicar al sabotaje y a las emboscadas, es lo que les ha valido hasta ahora y lo lógico es seguir con eso con el objetivo de laminar la moral del invasor y subir cada vez más el precio de la invasión.
> 
> Desde el punto de vista lógico a día de hoy la invasión rusa de Ucrania es sencillamente absurda, por lo que lo lógico por parte rusa es afianzar donde es fuerte: Crimea y Dombas. A estas alturas pensar en conquistar Odesa estaría fuera de lógica, puesto que es posible que Ucrania ceda en las negociaciones los dos territorios anteriores. Supongo que jamás aceptarán quedarse sin salida al mar.



Pues ante eso lo mejor es lo de toda la vida: rodear la zona que te interese, no dejar entrar ni salir nada, y rendirlos por hambre y bombazos .... lo de toda la vida. Lo que hicieron los otomanos con bizancio .... Si te pones cabroncete les envenenas el agua y les tiras con unas catapultas cadáveres de muertos con kobi ...   Pasan 3 meses y mandas a los más tontos a ver como está la cosa. Qué todavía disparan? Otros 3 meses de medicina.


----------



## Seronoser (2 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Cerebritos informáticos (software) hay en todos lados, esta sobredimensionado su importancia, lo realmente difícil siempre son los desarrolladores de hardware que implican ciencias puras como matemática, física, química e ingeniera electrónica, así también un país que quiera ser puntero en tecnología y desarrollo necesita ingenieros especializados en ingeniería nuclear, aeroespacial, telecomunicaciones y civil.



Cuando hablo de informáticos hablo de dos directivos informáticos de dos empresas, que se levantan 150.000 dolares al año, bonus aparte.

Y ten en cuenta que en Rusia pagamos un 15% de impuestos.


----------



## crocodile (2 Abr 2022)

Vuelos de aviones ISR de la OTAN y Suecia alrededor del territorio ruso y bielorruso entre los días 13 y 31 de marzo.

NATO and Swedish ISR aircraft flights around Russian and Belarusian territory between March 13 and 31.



▫@ENTRE_GUERRAS▫


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Nefersen (2 Abr 2022)

Yo creo que hacia finales de abril, la misión de paz de Putin en Ucrania habrá concluido exitosamente.


----------



## alfonbass (2 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Visto así, no es mucho para sentirse orgulloso, la verdad...quedarte sin tus antiguos compradores principales para terminar vendiéndolo todo a otro mucho más barato....no sé que nombre poner, pero "negocio redondo" ya te digo que no...


----------



## No al NOM (2 Abr 2022)

El tipo este creador del azov que siempre sale pegado a una pared, donde nunca se escuchan bombas. Seguramente esté en Varsovia en un dúplex haciendo mamadas a Zelensky



Se le ve la cara de sufrimiento de ver palmar a sus cachorros nazis


----------



## piru (2 Abr 2022)

Resumiendo, que Europa Occidental le está pagando la guerra a Putin.


----------



## vettonio (2 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1010327
> 
> 
> 
> La vida puede ser maravillosa, esta es la dirección de la embajada rusa en Praga, la calle, héroes ucranianos, 36



Eso es para tí, una vida maravillosa?

Ese comentario define completamente a su autor.

Voy a dejar de echarle paciencia a tus estomagantes comentarios vacuos y desnortados.

Te pagas un terapeuta si quieres que te escuchen, a mi no me das mas la chapa.

A la NADA con él.


----------



## kelden (2 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Visto así, no es mucho para sentirse orgulloso, la verdad...quedarte sin tus antiguos compradores principales para terminar vendiéndolo todo a otro mucho más barato....no sé que nombre poner, pero "negocio redondo" ya te digo que no...



El presupuesto ruso de este año está calculao en base al barril a 35-40 $. Y no, no es un buen cliente quien no te paga.


----------



## Fígaro (2 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Yo creo que hacia finales de abril, la misión de paz de Putin en Ucrania habrá concluido exitosamente.




Sobre todo para las funerarias rusas.


----------



## Remequilox (2 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Vaya pajas os hacéis.
> Medvedev era compañero de Putin en la Universidad, cuando estudiaban derecho.
> Y es un tonto útil, que la gente ha respetado...porque Putin le necesitaba cuando él oficialmente, no podía ser Presidente.
> No hay más.



Compañeros de pupitre, con 12 años de diferencia....
Vale, el vínculo inicial pudo partir de Sobchak, y que ambos dos son graduados en derecho por la misma universidad.
Pero.....
Hay algo más.
De hecho, en estas semanas, es el único alto cargo político que respecto de determinadas medidas dice "sus" opiniones, que no coinciden "exactamente" con las de Putin, y que ni es apartado, ni desmentido, ni invitado a un te de polonio.
Es más, me da que su relativamente reciente apartamiento del núcleo duro (enero 2020, de presidente del gobierno a vicepresidente del consejo de seguridad) es más una medida de protección/preservación que no otra cosa. Si todo el jaripollo (pandemia Covid, guerra de Ucrania) sale mal, estaría lo suficientemente lejos como para que la cosa no le salpicase mucho. Y si la cosa sale bien, estaría lo suficientemente cerca como para no ver cuestionada su opción de sucesión.


----------



## crocodile (2 Abr 2022)

❗ Hoy, los recursos de propaganda de Kiev publicaron otro video de Malaya Rogan.

El video se hizo en el mismo lugar donde se grabaron las imágenes de la ejecución de los militares rusos capturados.

Las imágenes muestran varios cuerpos quemados con las manos atadas a la espalda. Esto indica directamente que algunos de los prisioneros fueron ejecutados y quemados por los ucranianos en el mismo lugar.

Las coordenadas exactas del lugar son 49.939247, 36.477169.
#Rusia #Ucrania #Kharkov
@rybar

Más sobre los hechos de las atrocidades de los Ukronazis de TGC - Rybar (por cierto, ¿cuál es el "antecedente favorable para las negociaciones"?)


----------



## crocodile (2 Abr 2022)

Boris Rozhin escribe:

Entonces, para resumir.

1. ¿Se mata a los presos? Sí (los videos correspondientes están disponibles)
2. ¿Están siendo intimidados los presos? Sí (los videos correspondientes están disponibles)
3. ¿Es una política consciente? Sí (SVR lo confirma, indicando que Kiev no tiene la intención de cumplir con la Convención de Ginebra sobre prisioneros de guerra; Rusia la cumple, lo que se ve claramente en el trato a los prisioneros ucranianos)
4. Sobre el intercambio de 86 a 86 - No hay datos sobre en qué condiciones se encuentran, ni dónde se encuentran. Simplemente no hay oficial sobre este tema. Los prisioneros ucranianos fueron entregados, a juzgar por la foto, en buenas condiciones.
5. Según los mutilados en el hospital militar de Sebastopol - las fuentes refutan. No hay materiales de apoyo.
6. Según los mutilados en Belgorod, si la fuente original es una falsificación antigua sobre un intercambio de 50 por 50, entonces esto es un relleno. Si este es un episodio diferente, estamos esperando lo que dirá la gente de Poddubny, quienes verificarán esta información.
7. Para otros episodios: RSOTM escriba sobre al menos 3 episodios que el autor haya visto personalmente. Aquí sólo se puede creer en la palabra. Llevo mucho tiempo leyendo el canal, en general la información suele inspirar confianza.
8. Rybar cita áreas específicas donde tales hechos han ocurrido previamente.
9. Kots señala que los ukrobots le envían dichos materiales (vi algo similar, esto se refiere principalmente a las dos primeras semanas de la operación, no lo publiqué).
10. También hay un mensaje sobre un soldado enterrado en Kaliningrado con signos de tortura.

Hasta algo así.
El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa aún no ha emitido una explicación oficial sobre este tema.


----------



## rejon (2 Abr 2022)

Rusia se tiene que pensar muy mucho que va a hacer ahora, porque no parece que tengan muchos medios para Joder a los ucranianos y menos más allá dnipro, kiev o jerson.


----------



## mazuste (2 Abr 2022)

Vídeo valioso, Está en francés, así que para francofonos.
Rusa que trabaja en Francia y es consciente de que su carrera en Francia está en juego, 
pero dice la verdad a pesar de todo. Es un vídeo convincente con enlaces muy útiles debajo.
Lo mas destacado, en el minuto 25:19: ella muestra una entrevista (en ucraniano) de 2018 
con un alto funcionario ucraniano que dijo que "es 99,9% seguro que Ucrania atacará a Rusia", 
y que estaba muy expectante por esa guerra:


----------



## ferrys (2 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Resumiendo, que Europa Occidental le está pagando la guerra a Putin.



Si vendo pistachos y cacahuetes y el precio de los pistachos y cacahuetes se dispara, me hace falta un experto para decirme que me están ahogando.
Es realmente increíble.


----------



## Impresionante (2 Abr 2022)

. El Ministerio ruso de Defensa acusa a la ONU de no estar preparada a realizar operaciones humanitarias en Mariúpol

El jefe del Centro Nacional de Gestión de la Defensa de Rusia, el coronel general Mijaíl Mizíntsev, declaró este sábado que el Alto Comisionado de las Naciones Unidas para los Refugiados no se mostró preparado para realizar operaciones humanitarias en la ciudad de Mariúpol destinadas a evacuar a civiles ucranianos y ciudadanos extranjeros.

De acuerdo con el representante del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, estaba previsto que las operaciones humanitarias programadas para el 31 de marzo, el 1 y el 2 de abril —a petición del presidente de Francia, Emmanuel Macron, y el canciller de Alemania, Olaf Scholz— contaran también con la participación directa del Alto Comisionado de las Naciones Unidas para los Refugiados y el Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja.

Según Mizíntsev, el organismo de la ONU recibió una notificación previa sobre las operaciones planificadas, pero comunicó la *falta de preparación* para llevar a cabo las evacuaciones durante el período establecido. 

Mientras, el representante ruso también precisó que el Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja mostró su disposición a participar en las operaciones previstas para el 1 y el 2 de abril, pero "*no tomó medidas prácticas* para organizar el convoy humanitario ni formar las líneas de autobuses".


----------



## rejon (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (2 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El presupuesto ruso de este año está calculao en base al barril a 35-40 $. Y no, no es un buen cliente quien no te paga.



Quién no paga?
Da igual lo que tengas calculado de presupuesto, el caso es que estás vendiendo a precio inferior al que lo hacías antes...eso no es ganar nada, precisamente


----------



## kelden (2 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> *Quién no paga?*
> Da igual lo que tengas calculado de presupuesto, el caso es que estás vendiendo a precio inferior al que lo hacías antes...eso no es ganar nada, precisamente



Europa. Ingresaban, por ejemplo, el pago en una cuenta de un banco alemán y lo congelan con las sanciones. Hasta el día 31 han vendido a Europa a cero. Ahora si tienen que ingresar en bancos rusos, fuera del alcance de las sanciones, si quieren gasolina.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Esta es la primera generación de la historia de la humanidad que creció en una constante guerra aunque sólo fuese en los videojuegos. Las experiencias crean estructuras neuronales que conforman la realidad y la cosmovisión de los individuos .
> 
> Los niños aunque sean conscientes de que es un juego , realmente lo están viviendo . su mente lo está viviendo . Es un aprendizaje. El cerebro de un taxista es parecido al de otro taxista ANATÓMICAMENTE , pero diferente al de un músico.
> 
> ...




La gente prefiere creer que saber es mucho más fácil no necesitan pensar.

Pero es que este tema ya es muy viejo , la gente prefiere que le den la comida hecha a ponerse a cocinar y fregar los platos.

Ya lo dijo Buda hace 2500 años en el sutra 8 :


Ser sabio no consiste en tener conocimientos. Ser sabio significa realizar algo con tu consciencia. La sabiduría es experiencia, no creencia. Es una experiencia existencial, no una referencia. La creencia es una proyección de la mente tramposa; te da la sensación de saber, sin saber.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Abr 2022)

El chino de tonto no tiene un pelo…seguirán comerciando con los rusos…


----------



## Scardanelli (2 Abr 2022)

Mira, al final los tuyos han montado otro Babi Yar… @Coco Portugal , enhorabuena


----------



## Impresionante (2 Abr 2022)

Off in topic


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Boris Rozhin escribe:
> 
> Entonces, para resumir.
> 
> ...



El tal Boris ¿es así de nacimiento o de una pedrada?, porque si es de nacimiento, no tiene cura, pero si es de una pedrada se puede operar en el hospital de Belgorod.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## magufone (2 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Off in topic



Wtf????? Es esto real?


----------



## Icibatreuh (2 Abr 2022)

Los rusos amigos de Putin viviendo en Marbella en el máximo lujo oriental que uno se pueda imaginar y con las mujeres más espectaculares del pais y mientras el 75% de los remeros mileuristas o simplemente parados/ninis del foro apoyando a Putin y a todo su entremado.

Si al menos estuvieran contra la maldita casta rusa y otanista (y China...) que protege las fortunas de todos los millonarios del mundo me lo podria explicar.


----------



## arriondas (2 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Simon Fourcade, campeón mundial de biatlón de Francia, que actualmente entrena al equipo nacional juvenil, criticó la decisión de prohibir a los atletas rusos de las competencias internacionales.
> 
> Apoyó a sus compañeros deportistas de Rusia cortando el tricolor francés en franjas reorganizándolas en el orden de la bandera nacional rusa.
> 
> ...



Sí, fue en los mundiales junior este año, en Soldier Hollow (Utah) Colocó esa bandera rusa improvisada en la puerta de la cabina (el cuarto donde preparan los esquís) del equipo ruso, que competía como "atletas neutrales de Rusia". Fourcade dijo que no pocos piensan como él en este asunto, pero se lo callan. Ay, esa "omertà" en el deporte...

Por cierto, según la biatleta Anastasia Batmanova, que compitió en ese mundial, los que se comportaron de un modo más desagradable con ellos fueron los noruegos y los suecos.


----------



## Honkler (2 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Off in topic



Y muchos imbeciles que defienden al clown ni se dan cuenta que el apoyo de la otan no es más que tapar las vergüenzas de los Biden…


----------



## Scardanelli (2 Abr 2022)

Más asesinados por la horda turcochina…


----------



## magufone (2 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Sí, fue en los mundiales junior este año, en Soldier Hollow (Utah) Colocó esa bandera rusa improvisada en la puerta de la cabina (el cuarto donde preparan los esquís) del equipo ruso, que competía como "atletas neutrales de Rusia". Fourcade dijo que no pocos piensan como él en este asunto, pero se lo callan. Ay, esa "omertà" en el deporte...
> 
> Por cierto, según la biatleta Anastasia Batmanova, que compitió en ese mundial, los que se comportaron de un modo más desagradable con ellos fueron los noruegos y los suecos.



La gente tiene miedo a que quiten su pan. Lo de los deportistas es ilógico completamente. Incluso podrian forzar a que compitiesen bajo bandera neutra... Pero no nos engañemos: llevan años detras de ellos, incluyendo todo ese asunto del dopaje cuando otros paises tienen un entramado de dopaje mucho mas avanzado y es un secreto a voces... nicht wahr...?
Los nórdicos son un pelin racistas btw...


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (2 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Wtf????? Es esto real?



Imposible demostrarlo de ser real, que lo dudo.


----------



## alfonbass (2 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Europa. Ingresaban, por ejemplo, el pago en una cuenta de un banco alemán y lo congelan con las sanciones. Hasta el día 31 han vendido a Europa a cero. Ahora si tienen que ingresar en bancos rusos, fuera del alcance de las sanciones, si quieren gasolina.



Hombre...eso es una verdad a medias, básicamente, porque eso en si no es un impago...otra cosa es que quieran presionar a través de sanciones, pero no es lo mismo...estamos hablando de que por un desencuentro, porque al final tanto unos como otros tienen ganas cero de entenderse...lo paga el de siempre...

No, antes de que lo digas no, el gobierno ruso busca más poder geopolítico, y eso no lo pueden hacer sin dar un golpe sobre la mesa (pensando como ellos), por lo que no, no ha habido intención de entendimiento tampoco desde ese lado


----------



## magufone (2 Abr 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Imposible demostrarlo de ser real, que lo dudo.



Haya lo que haya en ese portatil, ahi se va a quedar, como siempre ha sido.
Esa clase de gente siempre se va de rositas


----------



## Red Star (2 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Vaya pajas os hacéis.
> Medvedev era compañero de Putin en la Universidad, cuando estudiaban derecho.
> Y es un tonto útil, que la gente ha respetado...porque Putin le necesitaba cuando él oficialmente, no podía ser Presidente.
> No hay más.



¿Compañeros de universidad? Medvedev tiene 56 años, y Putin 69. ¿Cómo pueden ser compañeros de universidad si se llevan 13 años?


----------



## Seronoser (2 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Compañeros de pupitre, con 12 años de diferencia....
> Vale, el vínculo inicial pudo partir de Sobchak, y que ambos dos son graduados en derecho por la misma universidad.
> Pero.....
> Hay algo más.
> ...



Sí, compañeros de pupitre con 12 años de diferencia. 
Pero vamos, que si tú te quieres pensar que Medvedev es familia de Ivan el terrible, me parece bien.
Lo mismo sabes más que los rusos, no te digo que no, en Albacete sabéis mucho de Historia de Rusia


----------



## kelden (2 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Más asesinados por la horda turcochina…



Donde está el certificado de defunción de esos?   Yo, desde las incubadoras de Kuwait, no me creo nada de los otánicos ...


----------



## Seronoser (2 Abr 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> ¿Compañeros de universidad? Medvedev tiene 56 años, y Putin 69. ¿Cómo pueden ser compañeros de universidad si se llevan 13 años?



Mi padre iba a clase de Filosofía con 70 años.
Tendría compañeros de 18.


----------



## bigmaller (2 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _WSJ: El 19 de febrero, el canciller alemán Scholz propuso a Zelensky que Ucrania "renunciara a sus aspiraciones en la OTAN y se declarara neutral como parte de un acuerdo de seguridad europea más amplio" firmado por Putin y Biden. Zelensky dijo que no. _



Y por qué no dijo que él "beta"ria ese entrada? 

Hijosdeputa asesinos es lo que son.


----------



## perrasno (2 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Visto así, no es mucho para sentirse orgulloso, la verdad...quedarte sin tus antiguos compradores principales para terminar vendiéndolo todo a otro mucho más barato....no sé que nombre poner, pero "negocio redondo" ya te digo que no...



Hacer la transacción en dólares para quien siempre es un negocio redondo es para EE.UU.


----------



## apocalippsis (2 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia se tiene que pensar muy mucho que va a hacer ahora, porque no parece que tengan muchos medios para Joder a los ucranianos y menos más allá dnipro, kiev o jerson.



Cogete un mapita que dentro de poco vas a conocer a novorussia, que los militronchos ya mismo en bicicleta ecosostenible.


----------



## Pinovski (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (2 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Los rusos amigos de Putin viviendo en Marbella en el máximo lujo oriental que uno se pueda imaginar y con las mujeres más espectaculares del pais y mientras el 75% de los remeros mileuristas o simplemente parados/ninis del foro apoyando a Putin y a todo su entremado.
> 
> Si al menos estuvieran contra la maldita casta rusa y otanista (y China...) que protege las fortunas de todos los millonarios del mundo me lo podria explicar.



Eso son años de propaganda...si...RT era capaz de decir una cosa y la contraria, justo lo que cada uno necesitaba escuchar, el resultado es este, a unos les han "vendido" la URSS, a otros, "el faro de occidente", a otros, la costumbre anti americana, que también está muy enraizada en Europa a nivel social...en fin, una marabunta de ideas, lógico que tengan ese mejunje...
La casta enemiga son siempre los estados, la manera más fácil de joder al prójimo y de obtener poder sin mover un dedo es ganando unas elecciones en un lado o imponiéndose en el otro, pero al final es exactamente lo mismo


----------



## Seronoser (2 Abr 2022)

Por cierto, de éste ya no habla nadie


----------



## Red Star (2 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo que no acabo de comprender, es por qué no destruyen la fábrica con todos los que están dentro.
> Solo puede haber dos razones:
> 
> a) Económica, que no alcanzo a comprender. Desconozco la importancia de esta fábrica para el sur de ucrania, no sé si la actividad económica de todo el área gira entorno a ella o que...
> ...



Creo que ambas cosas. La fábrica cuesta un copón y es importante para la economía de la zona. Y seguramente hay fuerzas especiales de la OTAN ahí metidas y quieren que los cadáves no acaben destrozados hasta el punto de ser irreconocibles. Tener cadáveres de OTANinas será un buen golpe a la moral occidental.


----------



## bigmaller (2 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Como los civiles serbobosnios que mató Nasser Oric, y que luego en los medios hicieron pasar... por musulmanes asesinados por los serbios. Hay que ser algo más original, que eso ya esta visto.



Esto ya se ha acabado. El poder ha pasado de bando.


----------



## alfonbass (2 Abr 2022)

perrasno dijo:


> Hacer la transacción en dólares para quien siempre es un negocio redondo es para EE.UU.



Yo no estoy hablando de USA


----------



## Erebus. (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## kelden (2 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hombre...eso es una verdad a medias, básicamente, porque eso en si no es un impago...otra cosa es que quieran presionar a través de sanciones, pero no es lo mismo...estamos hablando de que por un desencuentro, porque al final tanto unos como otros tienen ganas cero de entenderse...lo paga el de siempre...



Ves el dinero? NO. Puedes usarlo? NO. Impago.



> No, antes de que lo digas no, el gobierno ruso busca más poder geopolítico, y eso no lo pueden hacer sin dar un golpe sobre la mesa (pensando como ellos), por lo que no, no ha habido intención de entendimiento tampoco desde ese lado



Qué quiere Rusia? El sistema-mundo tiene zonas. El centro ha estado siempre en europa occidental (ahora en usa). Primero fue el imperio comercial holandés (siglo XVIII), sustituido por el británico (siglo XIX) y este sustituido por el usano (1945). El núcleo del capitalismo. El resto es periferia más o menos alejada del centro y más o menos integrada en el centro. Desde Pedro el Grande Rusia identifica el sistema-mundo y lucha por salir de la periferia. Putin no busca otra cosa que lo que Rusia ha hecho siempre, resistir, persistir, y continuar recortando distancias con el núcleo.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Más asesinados por la horda turcochina…



Muy bueno lo tuyo, secretario de Rosas
A collaboration between Dakota State University, the National Centers for Academic Excellence in Cybersecurity, and Hetherington Group providing widespread cyber intelligence instruction. Submit your information for consideration to be selected for our program.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Abr 2022)

Portada de "The economist", 19 de marzo, divirtámonos un poco analizándola.


Y que van a hacer con los niggas gringos?




www.burbuja.info










*MR POOL COMMS: The End Of Swift and The Beginning Of XRP *

*POST 3| DE ENERO | 2022 | *

@watn17 62.6K views 20:28

*








*

Mr Pool posted an edited ('exiting') version of the *SWIFT* logo at *3:33*pm. By posting at *3:33*, Mr Pool expands on the message via
*333*
=
*THE END OF SWIFT AND BEGINNING OF XRP*.

*333* also equals *STARLINK QUANTUM SATELLITES* = *THE QFS VIA STARLINK SATELLITES*. This confirms our speculation that the QFS utilizes Starlink's Satellites.

Mr Pool then confirms his Telegram account is legit via the time delta between his current Twitter (twitter.com/*i*ooP_rM311_7211) and his posting on Telegram. The delta is *2 HOURS AND 56 MINUTES BETWEEN* = *333*. Also, 2:56 equals *176* minutes. *176 MINUTES APART* = *333*.

Additionally, *176* = END OF OLD SYSTEM = THE QFS SYSTEM.

@watn17 62.6K views20:28

*PERO CUIDADO POR QUE
↓*

9:59 p. m. · 4 ene. 2022·SocialFlow

*XRP RIPPLE Y SU RELACION CON EL WORLD ECONOMIC FORUM DE KLAUS SCHAWB*










​


----------



## Pinovski (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Abr 2022)

AHORA
AHORA ES CUANDO








EL EURO Y EL DOLLAR SE VAN AL INFIERNO-Colin Rivas Show


Atentos a los que nos dice jose luis sobre el patrón oro




colinrivas.show






*BREAKING: Russia’s Gazprom Stops Deliveries of Russian Gas to Germany via Yamal-Europe Pipeline*









BREAKING: Russia's Gazprom Stops Deliveries of Russian Gas to Germany via Yamal-Europe Pipeline


Russia Throws Down the Gauntlet– Russia left Germany scrambling today after Putin and Russia cut off their gas supply on Saturday. GAZPROM HAS STOPPED DELIVERIES OF RUSSIAN GAS TO GERMANY VIA YAMAL-EUROPE PIPELINE — zerohedge (@zerohedge) April 2, 2022 This comes a week after Vladimir Putin...




www.thegatewaypundit.com









By Jim Hoft Published April 2, 2022 at 8:14am

*Russia Throws Down the Gauntlet–
Russia left Germany scrambling today after Putin and Russia cut off their gas supply on Saturday.









*

GAZPROM HAS STOPPED DELIVERIES OF RUSSIAN GAS TO GERMANY VIA YAMAL-EUROPE PIPELINE

— zerohedge (@zerohedge)



​


----------



## Pinovski (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## arriondas (2 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> La gente tiene miedo a que quiten su pan. Lo de los deportistas es ilógico completamente. Incluso podrian forzar a que compitiesen bajo bandera neutra... Pero no nos engañemos: llevan años detras de ellos (incluyendo todo ese asunto del dopaje cuando otros paises tienen un entramado de dopaje mucho mas avanzado y es un secreto a voces... nicht wahr...?
> Los nórdicos son un pelin racistas btw...



Esas operaciones Puerto y Aderlass... Pero, a diferencia de Rusia, a España y Alemania ni las tocaron. Y eso que en la Puerto se destruyeron pruebas y Eufemiano y Terrados siguen currando de lo suyo, ahí tranquilitos.

Los esquiadores y biatletas nórdicos son unos zoquetes en su mayoría, como los hermanos Boe o Samuelsson, que cada vez que abren la boca no hacen otra cosa que soltar sandeces en plan bocachancla. Son unos maquinas en su disciplina, pero no los saques de ahí. 

Lo de prohibir participar a los deportistas es absurdo. Y es un doble rasero asqueroso. La semana pasada se celebró el Gran Premio de Arabia Saudí de Formula 1, país que lleva tirando bombas a civiles en Yemen desde hace años. Encima chantajeando a los pilotos para que corriesen a pesar de los misilazos de los hutíes al lado del circuito; estaban acojonados y querían irse, `pero Riad les dijo que de hacerlo, podrían tener problemas con la documentación...


----------



## fulcrum29smt (2 Abr 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Supercavitación hace que el objeto es detectado con mucha mayor facilidad. Primero que pongan T-14 y Su-57 operativos que cantidades serias y luego que empiezan con flota sumbarina. La Marina Rusa es la rama del ejército ruso peor financiada de todas con aspiraciones por encima de sus posibilidades. En 2014 o 2015 leí en el hilo de Ucrania que Rusia iba a tener fabricados 2000 T-14 para 2020.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Cierto, la supercavitación hace que lo detectes más facilmente, pero el problema es que el Poseidon puede navegar a 1.000 metros de profundidad a 110 nudos (más de 200 Kms/hora) y de momento, ningún país del mundo tiene torpedos que puedan interceptar a semejante bicho, tanto por la profundidad como por la velocidad.

Mirate estos artículos anda.

¿ Qué es el Status-6 ? (actualizado)

Comenzaron las pruebas del drone submarino 'Poseidón' (actualizado)

En cuanto a que la Marina Rusa es la peor financiada si te refieres a portaaviones estas en lo cierto, pero en lo demás demuestras un profundo desconocimiento.

Los gráficos de la Armada Rusa (actualizado)

Solo hay que ver la de destructores, fragatas y corbetas que estan produciendo en los últimos años, diseños muy muy capaces, armados con misiles hipersónicos Tsirkon (en pruebas), de crucero multiproposito Kalibr (ya operativos en versiones antibuque de largo alcance, de ataque a tierra y antisubmarinos) y antibuque Supersónicos Onix (misil del famoso complejo Bastion) y con las versiones navales de los misiles SAM S-350, S-400, Buk M2, Tor y Pantsir, casi nada.

Mírate la flotilla de corbetas que están sacando, las llamadas "hormigas atómicas", la corbeta clase 22800 Karakurt, armadas con misiles ofensivos Kalibr, Onix y Tsirkon en el futuro (el modulo UKSK es compatible con el Tsirkon) y SAMs Pantsir M (nueva versión con más alcance y techo).







Y en cuanto a la flota submarina solo hay que ver los nuevos submarinos nucleares estratégicos clase Borey y los de ataque Yasen más las modernizaciones aplicadas a muchos de los modelos heredados de tiempo Soviéticos.

Y seguro que el motivo de la armada Norteamericana denomine a los submarinos convencionales clase Kilo 636.3 Kilo Mejorado como el "agujero negro" es por pura simpatía. 

Copyright de las capturas de la Karakurt corresponde a Charly015.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Abr 2022)

Portada de "The economist", 19 de marzo, divirtámonos un poco analizándola.


Y que van a hacer con los niggas gringos?




www.burbuja.info










*MR POOL COMMS: The End Of Swift and The Beginning Of XRP *

*POST 3| DE ENERO | 2022 | *

@watn17 62.6K views 20:28

*








*

Mr Pool posted an edited ('exiting') version of the *SWIFT* logo at *3:33*pm. By posting at *3:33*, Mr Pool expands on the message via
*333*
=
*THE END OF SWIFT AND BEGINNING OF XRP*.

*333* also equals *STARLINK QUANTUM SATELLITES* = *THE QFS VIA STARLINK SATELLITES*. This confirms our speculation that the QFS utilizes Starlink's Satellites.

Mr Pool then confirms his Telegram account is legit via the time delta between his current Twitter (twitter.com/*i*ooP_rM311_7211) and his posting on Telegram. The delta is *2 HOURS AND 56 MINUTES BETWEEN* = *333*. Also, 2:56 equals *176* minutes. *176 MINUTES APART* = *333*.

Additionally, *176* = END OF OLD SYSTEM = THE QFS SYSTEM.

@watn17 62.6K views20:28

*PERO CUIDADO POR QUE
↓*

9:59 p. m. · 4 ene. 2022·SocialFlow

*XRP RIPPLE Y SU RELACION CON EL WORLD ECONOMIC FORUM DE KLAUS SCHAWB*










​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Abr 2022)

EUROPA
PAGA LA COCA





​


----------



## apocalippsis (2 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Los rusos amigos de Putin viviendo en Marbella en el máximo lujo oriental que uno se pueda imaginar y con las mujeres más espectaculares del pais y mientras el 75% de los remeros mileuristas o simplemente parados/ninis del foro apoyando a Putin y a todo su entremado.
> 
> Si al menos estuvieran contra la maldita casta rusa y otanista (y China...) que protege las fortunas de todos los millonarios del mundo me lo podria explicar.



Pero tu subnormal ¿Has escuchado hace 5 dias A PUTIN hablando de los oligarcas que le traicionen? VETE A QUE TE CAGE EN LA BOCA BIDEN.


----------



## Bartleby (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## bigmaller (2 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> El volumen de consumo de gas de un país tan pequeño como Lituania es más o menos fácilmente sustituible por otra fuente. El de Alemania, ni de lejos.



Pues en la sexta dicen que ha sido otro golpe a putin.

Y en informe semanal lo jodidos que estan los ricos rusos que ya no pueden comprar en marbella... . .


Joder que loco esta putin...

Y que el rublo esta en minimos historicos. Lo han dicho ahora en informe semanal... . .. 

Le he sacado el grafico del rublo a mi suegra en la cena... . .. Flipaba..... 

. Esque ya ni se cortan


----------



## Pinovski (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Charidemo (2 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Yo la verdad es que no se si algunos han nacido ayer. A ver, te han invadido, has tenido colaboracionistas con la invasión y una vez que el invasor se retira a los colaboracioniastas los vas a condecorar y poner medallas. Lo normal, se hacen purgas de colaboracionistas. Supongo que en España tras la invasión napoleónica a todos los que iban con los franceses y las putas que se tiraban a los franceses fueron tratados como señoritos y damas de alta alcurnia. O en Afganistán hace poco, como todos los colaboracionistas de los norteamericanos huían por tierra, mar y aire antes de que se fuera el último soldado norteamericano.



En lo que a nosotros nos incumbe, como españoles, es que nos mientan y el porqué nos mienten. ¿Qué quieren de nosotros para mentirnos de una manera tan acojonante como lo hacen desde el 2014? Ese es nuestro problema. Y sea lo que sea lo pagamos caro y puede que lo vayamos a pagar con sangre.


----------



## magufone (2 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Por cierto, de éste ya no habla nadie



Pues es un buen ejemplo el Navalny este de como funciona la propaganda: gracias a la prensa (que ya sabemos a quien obedece) este tio es casi un símbolo en occidente... y en Rusia tiene una popularidad muy muy baja...
Creándo realidades.


----------



## Pinovski (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (2 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ves el dinero? NO. Puedes usarlo? Impago.
> 
> 
> 
> Qué quiere Rusia? El sistema-mundo tiene zonas. El centro ha estado siempre en europa occidental (ahora en usa). Primero fue el imperio comercial holandés (siglo XVIII), sustituido por el británico (siglo XIX) y este sustituido por el usano (1945). El núcleo del capitalismo. El resto es periferia más o menos alejada del centro. Desde Pedro el Grande Rusia identifica el sistema-mundo y lucha por salir de la periferia. Putin no busca otra cosa que lo que Rusia ha hecho siempre, resistir, persistir, y continuar recortando distancias con el núcleo.



Me das la razón, resistir no significa meterse en una guerra absurda, además, quien quiere resistir? Putin? por qué una persona tiene que ser más importante? el estado? los territorios?
Es mucho más necesario una mejora de la economía a pie en Rusia, conseguir sueldos más altos, una mejor calidad de vida...qué es resistir exactamente?

Además, me das la razón, todo esto no va de otra cosa que eso, lo de la "desnazificación" es una excusa, que tiene calado en Rusia por la historia, al igual que lo del Donbass...son solo excusas, la realidad es querer mandar sobre el mundo

Lo que me llama la atención es la gente que apoya eso estando fuera, porque entiendo perfectamente que lo hagas pensando que ese "reinado" te va a aportar ventajas viviendo en Rusia, pero en España?

El problema también es que no sabéis ni siquiera definir el capitalismo, ni mucho menos comprendéis que la única manera de conseguir mejorar es a través de la libertad, nunca desde el ordeno y mando o desde sistemas donde no exista la libertad como punto base

Ya llegarán los lloros cuando se vea que perdemos calidad de vida en todo el planeta...y ahí vendrán muchos lloros de esas mismas personas


----------



## pemebe (2 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



No sé de donde se han sacado esos datos.

Dos medios pro-occidentales









Russia Offers Discounts on Oil to India, One of Putin's Few Fuel Buyers


Russia is offering India steep discounts on the direct sale of oil as mounting international pressure lowers the appetite for its barrels elsewhere following the invasion of Ukraine, according to people with knowledge of the matter.




www.bloomberg.com





Habla de 35 dolares de descuento.

Pero el primer articulo habla que habla de los 15 millones de barriles (24/marzo)









India comes to Russia's rescue and orders 15 MILLION barrels of oil at major discount


INDIA has offered Russia another energy lifeline as the country places an order for 15 million barrels of oil.




www.express.co.uk





Habla de un descuento de 20 a 25 dolares cuando el brent estaba a 118,77 dolares.

SUpongamos que sean 35 dolares. Lo habrian vendido a 83,77 dolares el barril), 13 dolares más caro que el precio medio del barril en 2021.


----------



## Minsky Moment (2 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Pues en la sexta dicen que ha sido otro golpe a putin.
> Y en informe semanal lo jodidos que estan los ricos rusos que ya no pueden comprar en marbella... . .
> Joder que loco esta putin...
> Y que el rublo esta en minimos historicos. Lo han dicho ahora en informe semanal... . ..
> ...



Y qué van a decir. El que se siga "informando" por los medios de masas después de todo lo visto con el covid es que le falta un hervor, pero de los serios.


----------



## lasoziedad (2 Abr 2022)

*Moldavia desmiente la advertencia de Ucrania de que las tropas rusas se concentran en la frontera*

La Presidenta de Moldavia, Maia Sandu, *ha negado las acusaciones del ejército* ucraniano de que las tropas rusas se están concentrando en la frotera y que se estén movilizando para un posible ataque que *podría abrir otro frente de guerra*, según el Financial Times.

Por otro lado, la presidenta moldava señala que *Chisinau no se ha unido a las sanciones* occidentales contra Rusia debido a las "*vulnerabilidades tanto en términos de seguridad como económicos*" de su país.


----------



## Pinovski (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (2 Abr 2022)

Las cosas deben estár calentitas en la opinión pública rusa para que los voceros oficiosos se dediquen a templar gaitas.


----------



## Pinovski (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## magufone (2 Abr 2022)

Ese pequeño detalle se les pasará por alto...


----------



## Seronoser (2 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Pues es un buen ejemplo el Navalny este de como funciona la propaganda: gracias a la prensa (que ya sabemos a quien obedece) este tio es casi un símbolo en occidente... y en Rusia tiene una popularidad muy muy baja...
> Creándo realidades.



Sobre todo que en Rusia va a pasar 9 años de cárcel.
Y seguirá siendo un don nadie en Rusia.

Es lo que tienen los agentes de la CIA cuando les pillan.


----------



## Pinovski (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Minsky Moment (2 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Moldavia desmiente la advertencia de Ucrania de que las tropas rusas se concentran en la frontera*
> 
> La Presidenta de Moldavia, Maia Sandu, *ha negado las acusaciones del ejército* ucraniano de que las tropas rusas se están concentrando en la frotera y que se estén movilizando para un posible ataque que *podría abrir otro frente de guerra*, según el Financial Times.
> 
> Por otro lado, la presidenta moldava señala que *Chisinau no se ha unido a las sanciones* occidentales contra Rusia debido a las "*vulnerabilidades tanto en términos de seguridad como económicos*" de su país.



Nos están saliendo bastante mentirosillos los ucranianos estos. A ver si hay suerte y les trocean el país artificial ese que tienen, para uso y disfrute de unos cuantos espabilaos corruptos, en media docena de cachos, que va haciendo falta.


----------



## Impresionante (2 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Wtf????? Es esto real?



Absolutamente cierto pero los mássmierdas han callado y ese es el verdadero problema

. El New York Times rectifica un año después y reconoce el material comprometido del hijo de Biden tras tildarlo de "desinformación rusa" - EL LIBERAL


----------



## Trajanillo (2 Abr 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Que quereis que os diga, pero a mi este repliegue este silencio me suena a la calma antes de la tormenta, espero equivocarme pero me da que a los ucranianos le va a caer una lluvia de fuego que van a flipar..


----------



## hartman (2 Abr 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



en teoria deben haber actuado estos:









BM Oplot - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org












BM Bulat - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Abr 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Apesta a ISIS rubio.


----------



## Pinovski (2 Abr 2022)

El cuñado ruso promedio que forja su vision por los medios rusos:


----------



## delhierro (2 Abr 2022)

Les da igual, muchos son de pago así que escriben lo que les mandan. Es como el tema de los rusos van matando civiles que aparecen atados y con los ojos vendados. Es absurdo porque los que se dedican a esas cosas son precisamente los de Kiev. Tienen las farolas llenas de tios torturados , con la aprobación del gobierno. Y es lo que han hecho en el sur. Posiblmeente los muertos son o prorrusos o simplemente neutrales o molestos por algun motivo de politica interna.

Un ejercito que avanza no conoce a la población, así que no va a ir capturando civiles, si fueran atacantes sin uniforme los hubieran disparado sin más .... en fin historias que nunca cuadran , pero si se repiten en todas las TV los mendrugos acaban creyendoselas.


----------



## frangelico (2 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Cierto, la supercavitación hace que lo detectes más facilmente, pero el problema es que el Poseidon puede navegar a 1.000 metros de profundidad a 110 nudos (más de 200 Kms/hora) y de momento, ningún país del mundo tiene torpedos que puedan interceptar a semejante bicho, tanto por la profundidad como por la velocidad.
> 
> Mirate estos artículos anda.
> 
> ...



Lo que parece que ha hecho Rusia es modernizar mucho la parte costera de su armada dejando para mas adelante los enormes cruceros de la era soviética y los destructores y fragatas. El arma submarina va también adelantada en la renovación porque es estratégica. Una cosa que no se es si esas corbetas rusas pueden ir por los canales del Caspio al Negro o al Báltico. Lo que se ha quedado también atrás son los LHD , que supongo que los dejan para mejores tiempos.


----------



## Impresionante (2 Abr 2022)

¿Cómo reaccionaría Estados Unidos si le rodearán estas bases militares de países no alineados con la OTAN?


----------



## Pinovski (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (2 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Les da igual, muchos son de pago así que escriben lo que les mandan. Es como el tema de los rusos van matando civiles que aparecen atados y con los ojos vendados. Es absurdo porque los que se dedican a esas cosas son precisamente los de Kiev. Tienen las farolas llenas de tios torturados , con la aprobación del gobierno. Y es lo que han hecho en el sur. Posiblmeente los muertos son o prorrusos o simplemente neutrales o molestos por algun motivo de politica interna.
> 
> Un ejercito que avanza no conoce a la población, así que no va a ir capturando civiles, si fueran atacantes sin uniforme los hubieran disparado sin más .... en fin historias que nunca cuadran , pero si se repiten en todas las TV los mendrugos acaban creyendoselas.



"Hay que contraprogramar, hay que contraprogramar, hay que contraprogramar, empecemos con los hijos de puta, hijos de puta, hijos de puta..."


----------



## Guanotopía (2 Abr 2022)

Una de las primeras familias refugiadas en Alicante vuelve a Ucrania ante la falta de oportunidades


Tras un mes en la provincia retornan a su país pese al conflicto al no encontrar vivienda ni trabajo con la esperanza de poder cultivar un pedazo de tierra que allí tienen. El niño ya estaba escolarizado




www.informacion.es





Es que los llevaron a Alicante.


----------



## dabuti (2 Abr 2022)

Ucronazi español.


----------



## Carlos Dutty (2 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Pues es un buen ejemplo el Navalny este de como funciona la propaganda: gracias a la prensa (que ya sabemos a quien obedece) este tio es casi un símbolo en occidente... y en Rusia tiene una popularidad muy muy baja...
> Creándo realidades.



Entre la gente joven de las capitales es muy popular, cuando le dejaron presentarse a la alcaldía de Moscú sacó un 27% de los votos, quedando segundo. Sólo hay que ver los visionados que tienen sus videos en ruso, muchos millones.


----------



## magufone (2 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> en teoria deben haber actuado estos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El oplot prácticamente no tienen unidades operativas. Tuvieron unos problemas tremendos de fabricación, incumplimiento de plazos de entrega e incluso alguno ha ido a parar a manos de los del Dombass


----------



## magufone (2 Abr 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Entre la gente joven de las capitales es muy popular, cuando le dejaron presentarse a la alcaldía de Moscú sacó un 27% de los votos, quedando segundo. Sólo hay que ver los visionados que tienen sus videos en ruso, muchos millones.



Tuvo su momento... Pero metió la mano en la bolsa como los demas al parecer


----------



## Seronoser (2 Abr 2022)

De lo que tampoco habla nadie...adios a la Estación Espacial Internacional.

Que por cierto, acabará cayendo en algún lugar de Estados Unidos o de Europa.
Hacemos apuestas sobre dónde caerá??  

Rusia se prepara para abandonar la Estación Espacial Internacional


----------



## niraj (2 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Visto así, no es mucho para sentirse orgulloso, la verdad...quedarte sin tus antiguos compradores principales para terminar vendiéndolo todo a otro mucho más barato....no sé que nombre poner, pero "negocio redondo" ya te digo que no...



El negocio redondo lo está haciendo l*a UE, que en vez de comprar petróleo ruso a 65$ lo compra a 130$ en USA*
Y digo en USA y no de USA,, porque posiblemente tambien sea petroleo ruso, ya que en febrero USA batió el record de importación de petróleo ruso para vendérselo a los tontos... digo"aliados" de la UE


----------



## lasoziedad (2 Abr 2022)

Un poco de humor:


*Sean Penn: "Un millonario podría poner fin a la guerra en Ucrania"*

El actor Sean Penn ha señalado en su cuenta oficial de Twitter que se podría *poner fin a la guerra en Ucrania si algún multimillonario "diese un paso adelante* y comprse aviones de guerra para el país". Ha señalado que dos escuadrones que supondrían "12 aviones con *mejor tecnología que" los usados por los rusos* costarían "a los compradores del sector privado 300 millones de dólares".

Penn, fundador de la Fundación Benéfica CORE que ayuda a los desplazados internos de la región de Lviv, señala que por 200 millones más, en *defensa antimisiles*, y algún gasto añadido en *armamento y mantenimiento*, podría valorarse esta opción.


----------



## quinciri (2 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ves el dinero? NO. Puedes usarlo? NO. Impago.
> 
> 
> 
> Qué quiere Rusia? El sistema-mundo tiene zonas. El centro ha estado siempre en europa occidental (ahora en usa). Primero fue el imperio comercial holandés (siglo XVIII), sustituido por el británico (siglo XIX) y este sustituido por el usano (1945). El núcleo del capitalismo. El resto es periferia más o menos alejada del centro y más o menos integrada en el centro. Desde Pedro el Grande Rusia identifica el sistema-mundo y lucha por salir de la periferia. Putin no busca otra cosa que lo que Rusia ha hecho siempre, resistir, persistir, y continuar recortando distancias con el núcleo.



A ver si lo que tu llamas nucleo es cada vez menos nucleo, o empiezan a surgir nucleos por doquier...
Y con lo cual estos esquemas teoricos de nucleo y periferia ya empiezan a resultar anacronicos o desfasados, o demasiado simplones para interpretar racionalmente la realidad.


----------



## Carlos Dutty (2 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Tuvo su momento... Pero metió la mano en la bolsa como los demas al parecer



Yo creo que como "sacador de vergüenzas" si que tiene mucho seguimiento ahora, otra cosa es como político... Si lo que dijese fuesen magufadas o no tuviese una amplia audiencia de gente, no estaría en la situación que está.


----------



## Fígaro (2 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Nos están saliendo bastante mentirosillos los ucranianos estos. A ver si hay suerte y les trocean el país artificial ese que tienen, para uso y disfrute de unos cuantos espabilaos corruptos, en media docena de cachos, que va haciendo falta.




Como Siria?

Jaja jaja


----------



## Minsky Moment (2 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> De lo que tampoco habla nadie...adios a la Estación Espacial Internacional.
> 
> Que por cierto, acabará cayendo en algún lugar de Estados Unidos o de Europa.
> Hacemos apuestas sobre dónde caerá??
> ...



Qué triste es todo esto. Me da una pena terrible perder para el mundo occidental el potencial de una Rusia aliada, tras varios lustros de esforzado trabajo colaborativo. Todo tirado por la borda por los caprichos, más bien por la sicopatía congénita, no se puede hablar ni siquiera de intereses reales de su país, de unos cuantos generales y políticos desfasados del otro lado del Atlántico.


----------



## Fígaro (2 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Qué triste es todo esto. Me da una pena terrible perder para el mundo occidental el potencial de una Rusia aliada, tras varios lustros de esforzado trabajo colaborativo. Todo tirado por la borda por los caprichos, más bien por la sicopatía congénita, no se puede hablar ni siquiera de intereses de su país, de unos cuantos generales y políticos desfasados del otro lado del Atlántico.





Será del otro lado del Volga, suspendido en Geografía.


----------



## frangelico (2 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Un poco de humor:
> 
> 
> *Sean Penn: "Un millonario podría poner fin a la guerra en Ucrania"*
> ...



En realidad esos 12 aviones costarían 1500M si quieres última generación y tendrían que pilotarlos militares occidentales


----------



## alfonbass (2 Abr 2022)

niraj dijo:


> El negocio redondo lo está haciendo l*a UE, que en vez de comprar petróleo ruso a 65$ lo compra a 130$ en USA*
> Y digo en USA y no de USA,, porque posiblemente tambien sea petroleo ruso, ya que en febrero USA batió el record de importación de petróleo ruso para vendérselo a los tontos... digo"aliados" de la UE



No invalida el hecho de que Rusia está perdiendo dinero, y parte de una peor situación económica que la UE


----------



## Evangelion (2 Abr 2022)

Para que os rebocéis en vuestra propia mierda proputins.


----------



## kelden (2 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Me das la razón, resistir no significa meterse en una guerra absurda, además, quien quiere resistir? Putin? por qué una persona tiene que ser más importante? el estado? los territorios?
> Es mucho más necesario una mejora de la economía a pie en Rusia, conseguir sueldos más altos, una mejor calidad de vida...qué es resistir exactamente?
> 
> Además, me das la razón, todo esto no va de otra cosa que eso, lo de la "desnazificación" es una excusa, que tiene calado en Rusia por la historia, al igual que lo del Donbass...son solo excusas, la realidad es querer mandar sobre el mundo
> ...



A nosotros que somos "periféricos", nos la sopla quien sea el centro. Y no, la bonanza económica no depende de la "libertad". Depende de la eficiencia. Por eso está dejando occidente de ser el centro del sistema-mundo, por ineficiente. En particular el capitalismo USA es terriblemente ineficiente y derrochador. El europeo o japonés son, o han sido, mucho más eficientes, pero son pequeños y vasallos. Los ha podido controlar. Pero China es otra historia. China es eficiente y solamente China es mayor que USA y vasallos. Es inmanejable para los usanos.

En el sistema-mundo capitalista, el traspaso de la hegemonía siempre ha sido armonioso, sobre todo comparado con sistemas previos (el batacazo romano por ejemplo). Los Países Bajos cedieron su hegemonía a Gran Bretaña, en mutuo beneficio. Los primeros retuvieron una calidad de vida dentro del sistema envidiable, pasando a ser geopolíticamente irrelevantes. Y este traspaso se repitió en 1945 cuando GB cedió su puesto a los EEUU, tambièn en mutuo beneficio. Todos continuaron siendo "centro". Asi es como funciona este sistema, y se puede comparar a la implosión del imperio español que no era capitalista, donde todos sus pedazos, y el propio nucleo, se desplazaron aún más hacia la "periferia". Lo normal, mientras el sistema perdure, es que EEUU ceda su puesto a China, y como ya ha sucedido antes, se convierta en su socio menor amortiguando su decadencia y conservando prerrogativas del núcleo del sistema.

Este estado de cosas no dejaría ningún margen al resto de jugadores. Ni UE, ni Japón, ni India, ni este, ni el otro, ni por supuesto Rusia. China posiblemente esperaba este resultado hasta hace poco, pero todos estos otros jugadores estarían encantados de que EEUU implosionara por su cuenta y evitase la transición de hegemón. Esto simplemente aclara por qué Rusia no ha mandado a la mierda aún a la UE (que sería una estrategia ganadora para Rusia), o por qué otros jugadores tienen ciertos comportamientos (India, Iran, los árabes).

Pero este cambio de hegemón es especialmente problemático. El sistema se muere, ha llegado a sus limites, es el sistema o el planeta. Esto no es suficiente para anular las ventajas de un pacto China-EEUU para pilotar la transición, pero añade incertidumbres a qué vendrá detrás y más deseos por parte de los demás de que ese par de jugadores estén en posición menos ventajosa. Esto las enfermizas elites norteamericanas lo saben. A la perspectiva de perder la hegemonía se le acumula el trágala de convertirse en el botones Sacarino de China (algo que el GB aceptó de buen grado y sigue feliz de serlo). Por tanto, se abre la opción de que puedan deteriorar su propio país a tal punto que ese traspaso de hegemonía no llegue a producirse porque la suma no llegaría a dar (pais fracturado en dos mitades enfrentadas, asaltos al Capitolio, Nerón (Trump) campando a sus anchas ... los síntomas son muchos). Ciertamente los Paises Bajos no estaban así a principios de 1800 ni tampoco Gran Bretaña en 1945, y no tuvieron tampoco mucho reparo en aceptar el nuevo estado de cosas. Basta echar un ojo a las elites en Washington para ver que son un manicomio.

Así que Rusia está jugado a lo que lleva jugando desde hace casi 400 años. Resistir, mientras intenta subir escalones aprovechando esta época de incertidumbre. No me parece que lo esté haciendo mal, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que el sistema no sopla en sus velas como si lo hace con las chinas. Para todo lo demás, están jugando en igualdad de condiciones. Y está por ver que nuestro modelo social de democracia burguesa pueda sobrevivir en lo que se avecina.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Abr 2022)

la respuesta occidental ante los crimenes de lesa humanidad y el genocidio ucraniano es verdaderamente vergonzoso, alucinante como se les rien las gracias a estos demonios



Evangelion dijo:


> Para que os rebocéis en vuestra propia mierda proputins.


----------



## Minsky Moment (2 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Para que os rebocéis en vuestra propia mierda proputins.



_"Conforme pasan las horas llegan mas y mas imágenes de aliens de diversas especies aterrizados en las distintas capitales del mundo, esto es un antes y un después."_​
¿Ves? Yo también se redactar twits sacados directamente de mis cojones morenos.


----------



## Remequilox (2 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Sí, compañeros de pupitre con 12 años de diferencia.
> Pero vamos, que si tú te quieres pensar que Medvedev es familia de Ivan el terrible, me parece bien.
> Lo mismo sabes más que los rusos, no te digo que no, en Albacete sabéis mucho de Historia de Rusia



No se, pero por las biografías oficiales, cuando uno empezada a estudiar, el otro ya hacía méritos en el entonces KGB. Y cuando un estaba en sus estudios de posgraduado, el otro andaba conociendo a Merkel en la RDA.

Desconozco de quien será pariente o de quien no.
Se que si por un A o por un Z, ahora mismo Putin muere, el verdadero poder al mando haciendo de presidente en lugar del presidente es Medvedev. Más que nada por su cargo de vicepresidente (función, sustituir al presidente en ausencia o incapacidad de éste) del Consejo de Seguridad. Que es el órgano colegiado que decide si se hace una guerra o una paz, si se lanzan pepinos nucleares o no se lanzan, si se decreta la ley marcial o no se decreta. Vale que ahí en esa especie de presidium tenemos también a Beria Patruchev (pero es incluso mayor que Putin...).

O sea, en una hipótesis, absurda y sumamente improbable, que USA tiene la oportunidad y decide cargarse a Putin de un pepinazo, si Medvedev queda vivo, el que decide si hace represalia o no es él.


----------



## alfonbass (2 Abr 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> A ver si lo que tu llamas nucleo es cada vez menos nucleo, o empiezan a surgir nucleos por doquier...
> Y con lo cual estos esquemas teoricos de nucleo y periferia ya empiezan a resultar anacronicos o desfasados, o demasiado simplones para interpretar racionalmente la realidad.



Es evidente que van a surgir muchos núcleos...es la consecuencia lógica de una mejora económica...Lo que ocurre es que muchos piensan que eso va a significar "el fin del capitalismo" y eso no es así, precisamente cuanta más competencia económica surja, mejorará a todo el conjunto, no Europa, por mucha crisis, no va a volver a vivir como hace 30 años...no

La amenaza de verdad es que ese mundo multipolar dirima sus diferencias, que las va a haber a través de la fuerza...porque si es así si que nos podemos despedir de este mundo y de estas vidas y podemos dar la bienvenida a ese invierno nuclear


----------



## arriondas (2 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Qué triste es todo esto. Me da una pena terrible perder para el mundo occidental el potencial de una Rusia aliada, tras varios lustros de esforzado trabajo colaborativo. Todo tirado por la borda por los caprichos, más bien por la sicopatía congénita, no se puede hablar ni siquiera de intereses reales de su país, de unos cuantos generales y políticos desfasados del otro lado del Atlántico.



Todo por culpa de unas élites usanas enfermas y degeneradas... y de sus putitas a sueldo en Europa, a las que sus compatriotas les importan una mierda.


----------



## Tierra Azul (2 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Ucronazi español.



quien es el hijo puta de la barba?


----------



## Michael_Knight (2 Abr 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Hacen bien, que muera por Putin las hijas de Putin y las putinas comepollas que tenemos en el foro diciendo gilipolleces 24/7.


----------



## Icibatreuh (2 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Pero tu subnormal ¿Has escuchado hace 5 dias A PUTIN hablando de los oligarcas que le traicionen? VETE A QUE TE CAGE EN LA BOCA BIDEN.



", *los oligarcas rusos en el mundo estan para hacer negocios"*

Un remero mileurista diciendo que los oligarcas rusos están para hacer negocios  

No se puede ser más patético.

Leelo rápido que te vas al ignore follao.


----------



## alfonbass (2 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A nosotros que somos "periféricos", nos la sopla quien sea el centro. Y no, la bonanza económica no depende de la "libertad". Depende de la eficiencia. Por eso está dejando occidente de ser el centro del sistema-mundo, por ineficiente. En particular el capitalismo USA es terriblemente ineficiente y derrochador. El europeo o japonés son, o han sido, mucho más eficientes, pero son pequeños y vasallos. Los ha podido controlar. Pero China es otra historia. China es eficiente y solamente China es mayor que USA y vasallos. Es inmanejable para los usanos.
> 
> En el sistema-mundo capitalista, el traspaso de la hegemonía siempre ha sido armonioso, sobre todo comparado con sistemas previos (el batacazo romano por ejemplo). Los Países Bajos cedieron su hegemonía a Gran Bretaña, en mutuo beneficio. Los primeros retuvieron una calidad de vida dentro del sistema envidiable, pasando a ser geopolíticamente irrelevantes. Y este traspaso se repitió en 1945 cuando GB cedió su puesto a los EEUU, tambièn en mutuo beneficio. Todos continuaron siendo "centro". Asi es como funciona este sistema, y se puede comparar a la implosión del imperio español que no era capitalista, donde todos sus pedazos, y el propio nucleo, se desplazaron aún más hacia la "periferia". Lo normal, mientras el sistema perdure, es que EEUU ceda su puesto a China, y como ya ha sucedido antes, se convierta en su socio menor amortiguando su decadencia y conservando prerrogativas del núcleo del sistema.
> 
> ...



Leyendo parece que el "occidente" la gente se está muriendo poco menos que de hambre por miles....
No, a ver, no vamos a ninguna implosión de USA, al menos, no esperada, el problema es que USA dejó hace mucho de ser un país con libertad, por lo que la crisis y el estado de las cosas, es el resultado lógico

Te repìto la pregunta, quién tiene que resistir en Rusia? dime nombres...realmente, el estado no es tan importante y no debería ser relevante, el problema es que lo es a nivel de amenaza.
De todas formas, es que no respondes a lo que digo, qué quiere Rusia? pues es muy posible que las ambiciones pasen por ser un estado con más poder en el mundo que busca tener el mismo nivel de influencia que USA actualmente...

Para mi eso está bien u es legitimo, pero no veo bien que eso se trate de hacer a través de la amenaza o la fuerza....sobre todo Rusia, con la riqueza cultural y las posibilidades de influir en todo el mundo...lo está tirando por la borda, porque no va a obtenerlo, de hecho, ni siquiera es capaz de contrarrestar la propaganda ucraniana, que es zafia a más no poder, como para ser la "nueva USA"....


----------



## No al NOM (2 Abr 2022)

La juventud nazi y sus ideales de cabeza hueca, grande Florentino expulsando a esa basura, que por cierto profanaron la tumba de su mujer.


----------



## alfonbass (2 Abr 2022)

Se alegra usted del fracaso de la humanidad?
Es por eso, por lo que no puedo apoyar una "causa" que quiere hacer menos libre a la gente y con menos oportunidades de hacer lo que cada uno quiere


----------



## apocalippsis (2 Abr 2022)

Los estadounidenses están transfiriendo masivamente algo a Polonia desde su base de Ramstein en Alemania. Solo 2 aviones de transporte militar de la OTAN realizaron 39 vuelos en marzo.

t.me/SergeyKolyasnikov/27918

Esto es pal poyinsky este que pone fotitos de guarros potaneros,

"Otro crimen de guerra ukronazi. En paz, al menos uno con las manos atadas. Escriben que les dispararon. región de Kiev. "

t.me/SergeyKolyasnikov/27930


----------



## Malevich (2 Abr 2022)

El forero @MiguelLacano (a quien sigo de hace años en el hilo de Siria) solía deleitarnos con vídeos sobre canciones e imágenes de Rusia.

Eché en falta éste que quiero compartir esta noche con vosotros.



Para los que éramos niños entonces, resulta muy difícil no emocionarse.


----------



## Carlos Dutty (2 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> De todas formas, es que no respondes a lo que digo, qué quiere Rusia? pues es muy posible que las ambiciones pasen por ser un estado con más poder en el mundo que busca tener el mismo nivel de influencia que USA actualmente...
> 
> Para mi eso está bien u es legitimo, pero no veo bien que eso se trate de hacer a través de la amenaza o la fuerza....sobre todo Rusia, con la riqueza cultural y las posibilidades de influir en todo el mundo...lo está tirando por la borda, porque no va a obtenerlo, de hecho, ni siquiera es capaz de contrarrestar la propaganda ucraniana, que es zafia a más no poder, como para ser la "nueva USA"....



Justo ahí le has dado, los dirigentes (o dirigente) rusos son los auténticos antirusos. Ellos mismos han montado la trampa y han tirado a su país a ella.


----------



## kelden (2 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Leyendo parece que el "occidente" la gente se está muriendo poco menos que de hambre por miles....
> No, a ver, no vamos a ninguna implosión de USA, al menos, no esperada, el problema es que USA dejó hace mucho de ser un país con libertad, por lo que la crisis y el estado de las cosas, es el resultado lógico
> 
> Te repìto la pregunta, quién tiene que resistir en Rusia? dime nombres...realmente, el estado no es tan importante y no debería ser relevante, el problema es que lo es a nivel de amenaza.
> ...



Se morían de hambre los holandeses en 1800 o los ingleses en 1950? No. Simplemente en 1800 los ingleses eran más eficientes que los holandeses y en 1945 los yankis más que los británicos. Te vuelvo a repetir que este sistema se basa en la eficiencia. Si eres más eficiente que los demas, dominas.

Los síntomas del deterioro yanki son notorios: multitud de problemas sociales graves internos y a nivel externo nadie, fuera de los 27 lemmings, les hace ni puto caso. El fracaso de unir al mundo contra Rusia está siendo estrepitoso. Y no será porque no amenazan a todo cristo.

Los motivos de Rusia? Históricamente es un pais asediado por occidente, van a intento de conquista por siglo desde el siglo XVI. Motivos para desconfiar tienen. Por otra parte el capitalismo occidental es extractivo de la periferia, básicamente se fundamenta en el expolio de los periféricos vasallos. Los rusos parece que no están dispuestos a jugar ese papel, papel que es el que siempre le han asignado los que han intentado conquistarlos una vez por siglo. De hecho los 10 años que hicieron caso a occidente (1990-2000) y fueron dóciles fueron los peores de su historia. Una auténtica masacre.

Ya lo decían los indios: hombre blanco habla con lengua de serpiente.


----------



## apocalippsis (2 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Para que os rebocéis en vuestra propia mierda proputins.



Mira maricon todas tus fotos en que acaban y ahora pal ignore, tu y el pollinsky,

Otro crimen de guerra ukronazi. En paz, al menos uno con las manos atadas. Escriben que les dispararon. región de Kiev.

t.me/SergeyKolyasnikov/27930


----------



## El_Suave (2 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Qué triste es todo esto. Me da una pena terrible perder para el mundo occidental el potencial de una Rusia aliada, tras varios lustros de esforzado trabajo colaborativo. Todo tirado por la borda por los caprichos, más bien por la sicopatía congénita, no se puede hablar ni siquiera de intereses reales de su país, de unos cuantos generales y políticos desfasados del otro lado del Atlántico.



Ya no interesa la exploración del espacio por medios públicos en beneficio de toda la humanidad, sino la explotación del espacio por parte de grandes corporaciones para el lucro privado.

Es la nueva Edad Media a la que conduce irremediablemente el capitalismo neo-con, que busca la privatización y monetarización hasta del aire que respiramos, literalmente, y a la que estorban los estados fuertes tipo Rusia y China, pues son los únicos con capacidad de oponerse.


----------



## Hal8995 (2 Abr 2022)

Uffff que fatiga. Yo cuando llega el alfombras a filosofear me largo


----------



## Minsky Moment (2 Abr 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Ya no interesa la exploración del espacio por medios públicos en beneficio de toda la humanidad, sino la explotación del espacio por parte de grandes corporaciones para el lucro privado.
> 
> Es la nueva Edad Media a la que conduce irremediablemente el capitalismo neo-con, que busca la privatización y monetarización hasta del aire que respiramos, literalmente, y a la que estorban los estados fuertes tipo Rusia y China, pues son los únicos con capacidad de oponerse.



No es solo lo de la estación espacial. Se han perdido de golpe 3 décadas de acercamiento entre Europa occidental y Rusia que poco a poco iba dando frutos y que prometían un futuro de logros comunes. El establishment norteamericano es el peor engendro que ha creado la humanidad esta en la que nos debatimos desde hace 200 mil años.


----------



## Carlos Dutty (2 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Es evidente que van a surgir muchos núcleos...es la consecuencia lógica de una mejora económica...Lo que ocurre es que muchos piensan que eso va a significar "el fin del capitalismo" y eso no es así, precisamente cuanta más competencia económica surja, mejorará a todo el conjunto, no Europa, por mucha crisis, no va a volver a vivir como hace 30 años...no



Pero no es la mejora a causa capitalismo, sino del desarrollo tecnológico. La técnica siempre ha seguido hacia delante, mejorando las condiciones de los humanos continuamente, mucho antes del capitalismo. El capitalismo es un sistema económico que al final será sucedido por otro, y este nuevo por otro.


----------



## apocalippsis (2 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> ", *los oligarcas rusos en el mundo estan para hacer negocios"*
> 
> Un remero mileurista diciendo que los oligarcas rusos están para hacer negocios
> 
> ...



Pues claro paleto igual que nuestros chorizos estan para hacer dinero por el mundo y despues pagarle a Hacienda, ¿o No?


----------



## Michael_Knight (2 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



De los 300 civiles asesinados maniatados de Bucha no se acuerda este mal nacido, verdad?


----------



## Minsky Moment (2 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> ", *los oligarcas rusos en el mundo estan para hacer negocios"*
> Un remero mileurista diciendo que los oligarcas rusos están para hacer negocios
> No se puede ser más patético.
> Leelo rápido que te vas al ignore follao.



Pues claro, tontorrontón. Como los oligarcas ucranianos, o como los oligarcas franceses, o como los oligarcas españoles, o como los oligarcas estadounidenses, o como los oligarcas novoguineanos,... Tontorrontontón.


----------



## Carlos Dutty (2 Abr 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Ya no interesa la exploración del espacio por medios públicos en beneficio de toda la humanidad, sino la explotación del espacio por parte de grandes corporaciones para el lucro privado.
> 
> Es la nueva Edad Media a la que conduce irremediablemente el capitalismo neo-con, que busca la privatización y monetarización hasta del aire que respiramos, literalmente, y a la que estorban los estados fuertes tipo Rusia y China, pues son los únicos con capacidad de oponerse.



Iguales de capitalistas todos, en sus distintas variaciones.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (2 Abr 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> Primero tienen que hacer los T-14 y Su-57 completamente operativos y sin fallos. Después ya que los fabriquen en serie.
> Mucha gente dentro y fuera de Rusia desdeña los años de Medvedev, pero fue un presidente muchísimo mas competente que Putin, que planteo reformas de mucho calado, que después Putin dejo en la nevera. Por ejemplo las reformas militares de Serdiukov empezaron a sentar las bases del futuro ejercito ruso, mucho mas modernizado y profesionalizado, con un peso mucho mayor de tenientes y suboficiales, mejores comunicaciones, reformas en la logística etc. Cuando llego Shoigu al ministerio de defensa en 2012, esas reformas quedaron paralizadas y se volvió a los viejos hábitos, que ahora están pagando caro. Han primado la exportación de armamento, a la modernización propia. Por ejemplo lo vemos claramente en la cantidad de material desfasado que han desplegado. Muy pocos T-90, y cantidades de T-80 y T-72 de finales de los 80. Lo mas moderno en numeros apreciables, los T-72B3, que están claramente desfasado.
> Si vamos a APC e IFV, la cosa es aun peor para Rusia.
> Donde si que han sobresalido es en artillería y misiles, a pesar de la información engañosa, los Iskander y Kalibr están haciendo estragos tanto en depósitos de armas, cuarteles y depósitos de combustibles.
> De todos modos, hay que ver esta nueva fase de la guerra en la que entramos, con los rusos totalmente volcados en el frente sur. Ahí las tácticas de guerrilla van a ser mucho mas difíciles para los ucranianos, va a ser una guerra totalmente convencional y de desgaste. Una autentica picadora de carne, donde yo creo que los ucranianos llevan las de perder si se lo plantean como hasta ahora, que han intentando hacer frente a los rusos de tu a tu(en Izyum por ejemplo les han machacado).



Coincido en algunas de las cosas que indicas lgfarben, Rusia debe empezar acelerar la entrada de los 2 sistemas de armas que indicas, tanto el T-14 como el Su-57.

El T-14 es un tanque disruptivo por todas las novedades que aporta, pero eso para Rusia teniendo 3.000 tanques operativos y más de 16.000 tanques en almacenamiento no es una urgencia ni un gran problema perder unos cuantos de ellos.

Una cosa que coincido contigo es que lo que se ha visto en su mayoría son versiones antiguas del T-72 y T-80, los motivos por los cuales han actuado así no los conocemos.

Otra cosa, yo no llamaría tanque antiguo a un T-72B3M, una actualización de un tanque que puede combatir de tu a tú con cualquier variante del Leopard 2, del Abrams o del Merkava, quizás no sea el mejor en todo, pero mantiene la capacidad de combatirlos y es más, cuenta con sus números. Como dijo Stalin "la cantidad en si misma tiene efectos cualitativos".

Otro aspecto a tener en cuenta es que muchos de los tanques "RUSOS" antiguos que se ven son T-72 y T-64 operados por las milicias de Donetsk y Lugansk que fueron sacados de los depósitos de armas que Ucrania tenía en el Donbas más donaciones recibidas de stocks Rusos.

Y no se si te has preguntado lo siguiente o si eres consciente de ello. Ucrania heredó de la URSS un montón de armas antitanque, desde misiles contracarro a RPGs, e incluso tenía una industria que producía estas armas, encima los paises Occidentales les han enviado miles de misiles antitanque de multitud de tipos distintos.

Aún así, un tanto por ciento muy alto de los tanques que se ven destruidos (yo diría que mayor del 60%) no lo han sido por misiles antitanques o RPGs, sino por la artillería y los lanzacohetes MRLS, sobre todo por los Grad que abundan mucho.

Teniendo en cuenta la dificultad del teatro de operaciones no se si te has preguntado lo siguiente.

¿Si en lugar de T-72s, T-80s y T-90s los Rusos hubieran dispuesto de Leopards 2, Abrams y Merkavas hubiera cambiado mucho el resultado?

Siendo serios yo creo que no, no ha habido ninguna guerra donde una de las partes aunque sea inferior tenga a su disposición tanta capacidad artillera, misiles antitanque y RPGs.


----------



## kelden (2 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Es evidente que van a surgir muchos núcleos...es la consecuencia lógica de una mejora económica...Lo que ocurre es que muchos piensan que eso va a *significar "el fin del capitalismo" *y eso no es así, precisamente cuanta más competencia económica surja, mejorará a todo el conjunto, no Europa, por mucha crisis, no va a volver a vivir como hace 30 años...no
> 
> La amenaza de verdad es que ese mundo multipolar dirima sus diferencias, que las va a haber a través de la fuerza...porque si es así si que nos podemos despedir de este mundo y de estas vidas y podemos dar la bienvenida a ese invierno nuclear



No lo entiendes alfon .... no hay recursos para mantener este modelo. Es el modelo o el planeta.


----------



## Subliminal& (2 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> La juventud nazi y sus ideales de cabeza hueca, grande Florentino expulsando a esa basura, que por cierto profanaron la tumba de su mujer.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1010511



2 neuronas tienen esos, una para comer y otra para cagar


----------



## piru (2 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Para que os rebocéis en vuestra propia mierda proputins.



Y las imágenes?


----------



## Subliminal& (2 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Para que os rebocéis en vuestra propia mierda proputins.



al ignore por poner fakes y sin fotos


----------



## Minsky Moment (2 Abr 2022)

Bueno, yo lo decía por la antigüedad atribuída al Homo sapiens, no era por soltar una cifra gorda.


----------



## podemita medio (2 Abr 2022)

Subliminal& dijo:


> al ignore por poner fakes y sin fotos











Esecuzioni di massa dopo le torture, l'orrore trovato dai soldati ucraini tornati a Bucha


Decine di vittime civili nelle strade, almeno 280 persone seppellite in una fossa comune




www.repubblica.it













Guerra en Ucrania | Las tropas ucranianas recuperan Bucha y hallan cerca de 300 cadáveres


Cerca de 300 personas han tenido que ser enterradas "en fosas comunes" en Bucha, una ciudad al noroeste de Kiev.



www.rtve.es


----------



## Honkler (2 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Que quereis que os diga, pero a mi este repliegue este silencio me suena a la calma antes de la tormenta, espero equivocarme pero me da que a los ucranianos le va a caer una lluvia de fuego que van a flipar..



Que Odín te oiga


----------



## Minsky Moment (2 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> [Pues claro, tontorrontón. Como los oligarcas ucranianos, o como los oligarcas franceses, o como los oligarcas españoles, o como los oligarcas estadounidenses, o como los oligarcas novoguineanos,... ]
> 
> Por supuesto que todos los oligarcas son iguales y todos los gobiernos les protegen. Pero tienes que ser un patético de cojones para hacer una excepción por ser amiguitos de tu querido Putin. Al menos tu estás jubilado y te subirán el IPC para ganar el triple que los remeros y no solo el doble como ahora.



¿Pero qué querido Putin ni que niña muerta, tontorrontontón? ¿Y qué coño sabes tú de la vida privada de los que aquí forean, tontorrontontón? Si es que cuando se carece de neuronas, se carece de argumentos, ergo se patina por peteneras. Tontorrontontón. En fin, mucho te he aguantado sin pasarte a engrosar mi preciada y ya extensa lista de caza de gilipollas ignorados. Hágase. No es personal, no lo tomes a mal, es por no perder el tiempo con seres ameboides que no lo merecen. Sin acritud y tal.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Abr 2022)

Miserable



Minsky Moment dijo:


> _"Conforme pasan las horas llegan mas y mas imágenes de aliens de diversas especies aterrizados en las distintas capitales del mundo, esto es un antes y un después."_​
> ¿Ves? Yo también se redactar twits sacados directamente de mis cojones morenos.


----------



## quinciri (2 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> quien es el hijo puta de la barba?



Nada, uno que dice que los ucronazis son muy simpaticos y enrollados, y que seguramente no se entera de nada, y a consecuencia de demasiadas sobredosis de televisión.
Tambien ha aprovechado para saludar a su mama, y para decirle que le dan de comer bien ...


----------



## podemita medio (2 Abr 2022)

El alcalde de Bucha informa de que la ciudad ha enterrado a 280 personas en "fosas comunes"


Anatoly Fedoruk, alcalde de la ciudad de Bucha, al noroeste de Kiev, ha informado este sábado de que el ejército ucraniano ha hallado en la localidad, hasta ahora ocupada por las tropas rusas, cerca de 300 cadáveres. La mayoría, 280 personas, han tenido que ser enterradas en "fosas comunes".




www.eldiario.es


----------



## podemita medio (2 Abr 2022)

Conmoción mundial por la calle del terror de Bucha: hallaron masacrados a 20 civiles ucranianos en fila


Tras el repliegue de las tropas rusas, poco a poco va a apareciendo el horror. Había cuerpos mutilados y con las manos atadas.




www.clarin.com


----------



## Minsky Moment (2 Abr 2022)

No ensucie ustec el jilo con offtopics, por favor.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (2 Abr 2022)

Pues la barbaridad de Bucha puede cambiar bastante las cosas. Quizás le entren ganas a Biden de “animar” a Europa a que sancione a Gazprombank, porque le ha quedado ese flequito suelto en estas sus colonias.

Por otra parte, me sorprende que los rusos se retiren de una ciudad dejando tirados un montón de cadáveres en medio de la calle, para que hoy lo vea todo el mundo. Lo de fosas comunes sí podría ser, pero esto, es raro de cojones.
Quien haya visto los vídeos sabrá a qué me refiero…

Me suena haber leído sobre la recuperación de Bucha ayer temprano, así que van muchas horas hasta el material gráfico de hoy, y ahí lo dejo. 
Unos podrían haberse cargado a ”la resistencia” y los otros, a “los colaboracionistas”. Y ambos, a cualquiera.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Abr 2022)

no se puede correr un velo, es un diabolico holocausto que que necesita de acciones de respuesta



podemita medio dijo:


> Esecuzioni di massa dopo le torture, l'orrore trovato dai soldati ucraini tornati a Bucha
> 
> 
> Decine di vittime civili nelle strade, almeno 280 persone seppellite in una fossa comune
> ...


----------



## El_Suave (2 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No lo entiendes alfon .... no hay recursos para mantener este modelo. Es el modelo o el planeta.



Eso también es cierto, y la guerra va a venir bien a los gobiernos occidentales para justificar el absolutamente necesario decrecimiento, con sus graves recortes asociados, culpando de ello no a la insostenibilidad del sistema sino a un enemigo externo individualizado en Putin.

¿Como podrían explicar si no estas élites capitalistas a sus gobernados, después de tanto tiempo con la matraca del crecimiento infinito (físicamente imposible por otra parte), que ahora es necesario sí o sí decrecer, sin admitir de paso el fracaso del sistema capitalista?.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (2 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Interpretación para los de secano?




Se le habrá jodido la junta de la trócola, le tocaba cambiar el filtro del habitáculo… alguna cosilla de mecánica general.


----------



## Minsky Moment (2 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Pues la barbaridad de Bucha puede cambiar bastante las cosas. Quizás le entren ganas a Biden de “animar” a Europa a que sancione a Gazprombank, porque le ha quedado ese flequito suelto en estas sus colonias.
> 
> Por otra parte, me sorprende que los rusos se retiren de una ciudad dejando tirados un montón de cadáveres en medio de la calle, para que hoy lo vea todo el mundo. Lo de fosas comunes sí podría ser, pero esto, es raro de cojones.
> Quien haya visto los vídeos sabrá a qué me refiero…
> ...



En esa historia hay varias cosas que no cuadran. En cuarentena, como casi todo en esta guerra.


----------



## apocalippsis (2 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Pues la barbaridad de Bucha puede cambiar bastante las cosas. Quizás le entren ganas a Biden de “animar” a Europa a que sancione a Gazprombank, porque le ha quedado ese flequito suelto en estas sus colonias.
> 
> Por otra parte, me sorprende que los rusos se retiren de una ciudad dejando tirados un montón de cadáveres en medio de la calle, para que hoy lo vea todo el mundo. Lo de fosas comunes sí podría ser, pero esto, es raro de cojones.
> Quien haya visto los vídeos sabrá a qué me refiero…
> ...



Es que lo de las manos atadas es donde hay que fijarse, ¿un soldado ruso para que te va a atar las manos y te va a dejar tirado en la calle? eso es imposible porque NUNCA TE ATARIA LAS MANOS TE AMETRALLARIA Y PUNTO, ahi mismo. Ese sintoma es de tortura por los Ukronazis para despues matarte.


----------



## magufone (2 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> En esa historia hay varias cosas que no cuadran. En cuarentena, como casi todo en esta guerra.



Vas a mirar unas fuentes: imágenes y noticias de ucros desertando y huyendo vestidos hasta de mujeres, y material nuevecito abandonado por doquier... Vas a otras y casi lo mismo pero al reves...
Ciertamente la mayoría son noticias hechas para aquellos que solo quieren oir lo que quieren oir.


----------



## Seronoser (2 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Qué triste es todo esto. Me da una pena terrible perder para el mundo occidental el potencial de una Rusia aliada, tras varios lustros de esforzado trabajo colaborativo. Todo tirado por la borda por los caprichos, más bien por la sicopatía congénita, no se puede hablar ni siquiera de intereses reales de su país, de unos cuantos generales y políticos desfasados del otro lado del Atlántico.



Hoy lo hablaba con un amiguete tomando una cerveza.
Menos mal que Rusia ha mantenido la llama de la guerra mundial viva durante todos años.
Menos mal que no hay un solo ruso que no recuerde cada mes, las barbaries nazis en tierra rusa.

Si hubieran olvidado...hoy en Rusia habría protestas dirigidas contra la operación militar, pidiendo la paz en el mundo, y Rusia estaría acabada.
Joder, qué grandes son los rusos coño!


----------



## Minsky Moment (2 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Vas a mirar unas fuentes: imágenes y noticias de ucros desertando y huyendo vestidos hasta de mujeres, y material nuevecito abandonado por doquier... Vas a otras y casi lo mismo pero al reves...
> Ciertamente la mayoría son noticias hechas para aquellos que solo quieren oir lo que quieren oir.



Es muy dificil poder juzgar un hecho concreto en esta guerra, yo he desistido en general, me concentro casi exclusivamente en el esquema general, que es al cabo lo que importa.


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (2 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Es que lo de las manos atadas es donde hay que fijarse, ¿un soldado ruso para que te va a atar las manos y te va a dejar tirado en la calle? eso es imposible porque NUNCA TE ATARIA LAS MANOS TE AMETRALLARIA Y PUNTO, ahi mismo. Ese sintoma es de tortura por los Ukronazis para despues matarte.



Los atan para que no intenten escapar. Pero el día 5 los políticos le podrán preguntar mejor a Zelensky en el Congreso


----------



## Honkler (2 Abr 2022)

Lo de Bucha APESTA a propaganda ukra. Se parece sospechosamente a lo que han hecho ellos en el este de ucrania todos estos años.


----------



## NS 4 (2 Abr 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> No se equivoca en nada. En Europa no hay izquierda.
> 
> Y por cierto la izquierda es globalista por definición, la globalización de la justicia y la dignidad humana. Su himno es "La Internacional".
> 
> ...



Pues meteos la globalizacion por el culo arriba...a ver si reventais de una puta vez...

Logico que la mugremitada hezpañola salte a la pata coja...todo dicho.

La misma terjiversacion de siempre...cuando os conviene es FAS ...y cuando no os convenga sera NEFAS...vamos como hicisteis con la segunda hezpublica...

No teneis solucion...sois una gran desgracia para cualquier pais.

Tranquilos...vais a tragar globalizacion hasta que os revienten vuestros inflamados craneos.


En europa no hay izquierda dice el pollo...pero que hijos de la gran puta mas majos...

Por eso estamos asi...por gente como vosotros vamos a cosechar mucho...y muy malo.

Alaaa...a disfrutar de lo "globalizado".


----------



## Minsky Moment (2 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Lo de Bucha APESTA a propaganda ukra. Se parece sospechosamente a lo que han hecho ellos en el este de ucrania todos estos años.



Tiene toda la pinta, pero como con casi todo, probablemente jamás sabremos el detalle concreto.


----------



## NS 4 (2 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



son globalistas como vosotros...


----------



## JAGGER (2 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> No es solo lo de la estación espacial. Se han perdido de golpe 3 décadas de acercamiento entre Europa occidental y Rusia que poco a poco iba dando frutos y que prometían un futuro de logros comunes. El establishment norteamericano es el peor engendro que ha creado la humanidad esta en la que nos debatimos desde hace 200 mil años.



Pobres, ellos sólo querian invadir un país violando el derecho internacional.


----------



## No al NOM (2 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> son globalistas como vosotros...



La putita Marta, que os pincheis terroristas anti vacunas y viva Hitlr!! OK...


----------



## Remequilox (2 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Pues la barbaridad de Bucha puede cambiar bastante las cosas. Quizás le entren ganas a Biden de “animar” a Europa a que sancione a Gazprombank, porque le ha quedado ese flequito suelto en estas sus colonias.
> 
> Por otra parte, me sorprende que los rusos se retiren de una ciudad dejando tirados un montón de cadáveres en medio de la calle, para que hoy lo vea todo el mundo. Lo de fosas comunes sí podría ser, pero esto, es raro de cojones.
> Quien haya visto los vídeos sabrá a qué me refiero…
> ...



Sabemos que hay unos cuantos muertos.
Dicen que casi 300 (lo mismo son los cienes y cienes de muertos que habían en el teatro no bombardeado de Mariúpol). Pueden ser 280, u 8 o 10.
Dicen que han corrido a enterrarlos en fosas comunes (raro raro).
Lo poco gráfico publicado aparenta fusilamiento, cosa que en general solo hace un ejército. Por ese pueblo han pasado DOS ejércitos.
Si es fusilamiento (que lo parece) es ejecución militar siguiendo códigos militares.
Las víctimas de un fusilamiento son tasadas, en proceso sumario, básicamente todo aquel que sea considerado combatiente ilegal, o colaboracionista con el enemigo.
El hecho que estén agrupados, y con las manos atadas, denota una cierta organización e intencionalidad. No es algo ni accidental ni espontaneo ni casual o puntual.
De estos dos tipos de posibles ejecuciones sumarias, los rusos podrían haberse cepillado a algunos de las llamadas milicias de defensa territorial: civiles armados beligerantes fuera de la cadena jerárquica militar.
Los ucranianos podrían haberse cepillado (antes de que lleguen las cámaras...), a algunos identificados como colaboracionistas con los rusos.

El hecho que los entierren rápidamente y de forma casi anónima en fosas comunes (decisión ucraniana) no me da ningún buen pábulo hacia los ucranianos. 
Si son "heroicos milicianos", lo suyo es identificarlos y rendirles honores. La ausencia de esto indica que más bien los ucranianos quieren tapar rápidamente de quien se trata y que les pudo pasar.

Como siempre ante un crimen, la pregunta del millón: _*Cui prodest*_


----------



## NS 4 (2 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Protestar y llevarse las hostias con tu aplauso muy probablemente.



Si...pero a ratos...como ahora los marisqueros...cuando trincan los suyos hay tregua.


----------



## alfonbass (2 Abr 2022)

Pero si lo has dicho todo tu....pretendes reírte de alguien diciendo que "ya no puede conseguir lo que quiere", primero explicalo y sefundo, luego no me vengáis que si "el capitalismo, que malo es" o "ej que ruzia quiere lo mejor para la gente"...admítelo, te jodería que ese tio fuera a Marte porque tu no tienes cojones de luchar por nada...


----------



## apocalippsis (2 Abr 2022)

Volvamos a fijarnos en la foto de un medio caganini que es la misma que sale en otra diciendo que han sido ukronazis, pero los caganinis ponen 280 en fosas y pollas solo de boquilla.

Los caganinis su foto,









Esecuzioni di massa dopo le torture, l'orrore trovato dai soldati ucraini tornati a Bucha


Decine di vittime civili nelle strade, almeno 280 persone seppellite in una fossa comune




www.repubblica.it











el telegram de un ruso,

Otro crimen de guerra ukronazi. En paz, al menos uno con las manos atadas. Escriben que les dispararon. región de Kiev.

t.me/SergeyKolyasnikov/27930

Ahora que me expliquen que soldado ruso coge trapos blancos limpios y le mete un tiro en la cabeza a ese, el que sale caminando con las manos en los bolsillos sabe algo.


----------



## alfonbass (2 Abr 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Pero no es la mejora a causa capitalismo, sino del desarrollo tecnológico. La técnica siempre ha seguido hacia delante, mejorando las condiciones de los humanos continuamente, mucho antes del capitalismo. El capitalismo es un sistema económico que al final será sucedido por otro, y este nuevo por otro.



Desarrollo tecnológico proveniente del sector privado y, sobre todo, de personas que han hecho algo más que "currar sus 8 horas y ya, que tengo derechoz"


----------



## alfonbass (2 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No lo entiendes alfon .... no hay recursos para mantener este modelo. Es el modelo o el planeta.



Eso se lleva diciendo desde hace siglos


----------



## No al NOM (2 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Volvamos a fijarnos en la foto de un medio caganini que es la misma que sale en otra diciendo que han sido ukronazis, pero los caganinis ponen 280 en fosas y pollas solo de boquilla.
> 
> Los caganinis su foto,
> 
> ...



Al ignore con tus conjeturas y fotos de mierda. Pon vídeos y te ahorras que te metan en el ignore


----------



## kelden (2 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Si...pero a ratos...como ahora los marisqueros...cuando trincan los suyos hay tregua.



Pero si a los fachas pobres siempre os pareció todo este cuento de puta madre. No vi a ninguno protestar. Poniais a parir a Anguita en los 90 cuando avisó de lo que significaba "globalización". Ese puto rojo aguafiestas ....  

Hasta votasteis el 81 % a favor de la constitución europea, que es poner negro sobre blanco la globalización neoliberal ...   Qué no sabiais lo que votabais? Pues a joderse, haber espabilao.

A favor de ese engendro:

PSOE, PP, CiU, PNV, CC, Los Verdes, PAR, PAS, URAS

En contra:

IU, PCPE, ERC, ICV, BLOC, CHA, BNG, EA, Aralar, PCTV, AA, IAS, PSM-EN, Els Verds,


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> El alcalde de Bucha informa de que la ciudad ha enterrado a 280 personas en "fosas comunes"
> 
> 
> Anatoly Fedoruk, alcalde de la ciudad de Bucha, al noroeste de Kiev, ha informado este sábado de que el ejército ucraniano ha hallado en la localidad, hasta ahora ocupada por las tropas rusas, cerca de 300 cadáveres. La mayoría, 280 personas, han tenido que ser enterradas en "fosas comunes".
> ...



Ojo con esto, ya se han inventado la gran trola para justificar la imposición del relato único. No usarán esto para justificar ninguna intervención en la guerra, no pueden y les faltan huevos, lo van a usar para censurar y prohibir opiniones, que es con lo que se pajean estos cerdos hijos puta, jodiendo y sometiendo bajo la bota a sus propias poblaciones.


----------



## Nico (2 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Pues la barbaridad de Bucha puede cambiar bastante las cosas. Quizás le entren ganas a Biden de “animar” a Europa a que sancione a Gazprombank, porque le ha quedado ese flequito suelto en estas sus colonias.




Pero siquiera te puedes pensar que eso es verdad ?  

Los ucros usan *la PEOR PROPAGANDA* y ha quedado demostrado cien veces (la chica en el hospital bombardeado, los "13 héroes de la isla serpiente", etc,)

Mienten para ganar la "batalla mediática", cosa que por lo visto tiene bastante éxito entre las mentes más frágiles, crédulas o peor informadas.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (3 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Pues meteos la globalizacion por el culo arriba...a ver si reventais de una puta vez...
> 
> Logico que la mugremitada hezpañola salte a la pata coja...todo dicho.
> 
> ...



Que si. Que en las manifestaciones en contra del TTIP o cuando habia hostias como panes en las reuniones del G8, los nancys ibais delante.

O cuando algun politico de extremo centro consigue el poder en sudamerica, lo primero que se le oye decir es "expropiese" y "nacionalicese".


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

❗Rusia, prepárate para responder al relleno masivo de propagandistas de Kiev, decretos con cadáveres de morgues, puesta en escena con personas supuestamente fusiladas. Los Ukronazis han comenzado a distribuir materiales sobre civiles muertos supuestamente encontrados en asentamientos que abandonaron las tropas rusas. Ya se puede ver una serie de materiales que prepararon decisiones apresuradamente. Los nazis están listos para cualquier mezquindad.


----------



## Minsky Moment (3 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Pero siquiera te puedes pensar que eso es verdad ?
> 
> Los ucros usan *la PEOR PROPAGANDA* y ha quedado demostrado cien veces (la chica en el hospital bombardeado, los "13 héroes de la isla serpiente", etc,)
> 
> Mienten para ganar la "batalla mediática", cosa que por lo visto tiene bastante éxito entre las mentes más frágiles, crédulas o peor informadas.



Eso está claro. Los rusos también propagandearán, obviamente. Pero al menos disimulan (o mienten) mejor. Lo de los ucros es que es lamentable de lo cutre y poco creíble que es en tantas ocasiones.


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

Resumen de hostilidades para el 2 de abril de 2022 de Vladislav Coal

Brevemente: retirada completa de las tropas de la margen derecha de Kiev y retirada gradual de la margen izquierda. Continuó la lucha por la aglomeración de Severodonetsk y en el área de Avdiivka. Asalto de Mariupol.

La orilla derecha de Kiev: se ha llevado a cabo la retirada de las tropas rusas de esta dirección. El ejército ruso se retiró de manera organizada al amparo de la artillería.

Dirección de Chernihiv: en la margen izquierda de la región de Kiev, las tropas rusas se retiraron al este de la línea Nizhyn-Priluki. Actualmente no hay información sobre un retiro en la región de Chernihiv. Se desconoce si los rusos mantendrán una presencia en la región de Chernihiv o serán transferidos por completo a la región de Sumy. El bloqueo de Novgorod Seversky continúa.

Dirección Slobozhansky: se están transfiriendo fuerzas a la región, el ejército ruso está fortaleciendo el control en la parte central de la región (el área del Konotop bloqueado), continúa la cobertura de Sumy. En el norte, las regiones de Shostka y Glukhov están bloqueadas. En el sur de la región de Sumy, hay información no confirmada sobre el avance de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania hacia el norte desde Trostyanets. En el área de Kharkov y Chuguev, el frente no cambió, se activó la artillería. En el área de Zmiev, sin cambios.

ARCO DE PAVLOGRAD:

El flanco norte del arco (de Balakleya a Popasnaya) - sur y suroeste de Izyum, la lucha continúa, los rusos continúan controlando el cruce a través de Seversky Donets. Configuración frontal sin cambios. La lucha continúa en la aglomeración de Severodonetsk, actualmente no hay información sobre la liberación de Metelkino y Kremennaya. En Rubizhne, se ha establecido trabajo con la administración local de la ciudad. En el sur de la aglomeración, el NM de la LPR se acercó a Borovsky. La lucha continúa en el área de Popasna, así como la ruptura de las defensas ucranianas en Bakhmutka.

Frente central (de Popasnaya a Marinka): la lucha continúa por Maryinka (y Novomikhailovka al sur) y en el área de Avdeevka (Novoselovka y Novobakhmutka). Se anuncia la ocupación de la mayor parte de Novobakhmutka.

El flanco sur del arco (desde el río Dniéper hasta Maryinka): la línea del frente desde el Dniéper hasta Velikaya Novoselka no ha cambiado. Por el momento, no hay información sobre el movimiento en el área de Velyka Novoselka (el pueblo de Blagodatnoye), así como el movimiento hacia el norte desde el río Kashlagach en dirección a la carretera Zaporozhye-Donetsk.

Caldero de Mariupol: la lucha continúa, los ucranianos oponen la resistencia más feroz en el área alrededor del puerto, alrededor de Azovstal y la planta. Ilich. Más del 50% de la ciudad está firmemente controlada por el NM DPR.

Dirección Kherson-Nikolaev: sin cambios, vaya a las fronteras administrativas de la región de Kherson frente a Nikolaev y Krivoy Rog. Las acciones de ambos bandos son de naturaleza puramente táctica.


----------



## kenny220 (3 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Pues la barbaridad de Bucha puede cambiar bastante las cosas. Quizás le entren ganas a Biden de “animar” a Europa a que sancione a Gazprombank, porque le ha quedado ese flequito suelto en estas sus colonias.
> 
> Por otra parte, me sorprende que los rusos se retiren de una ciudad dejando tirados un montón de cadáveres en medio de la calle, para que hoy lo vea todo el mundo. Lo de fosas comunes sí podría ser, pero esto, es raro de cojones.
> Quien haya visto los vídeos sabrá a qué me refiero…
> ...



Coño como lo de Katyn, fueron los nazis.


----------



## Minsky Moment (3 Abr 2022)

Una cosa, esta retirada rusa del área de Kiev, ¿se debe a que ya se ha llegado a algún tipo de acuerdo, siquiera parcial? Es que he estado unos días desconectado y ando perdido.


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Pero siquiera te puedes pensar que eso es verdad ?
> 
> Los ucros usan *la PEOR PROPAGANDA* y ha quedado demostrado cien veces (la chica en el hospital bombardeado, los "13 héroes de la isla serpiente", etc,)
> 
> Mienten para ganar la "batalla mediática", cosa que por lo visto tiene bastante éxito entre las mentes más frágiles, crédulas o peor informadas.



Les mienten una y otra vez y encima siguen tragando y defendiendo a los mentirosos, como si existiera una extraña complicidad o un trato a escondidas en el que sacan algo a cambio. Yo no saco nada a cambio de tragarme estas trolas, una detrás de otra, al contrario. Esta misma gente que me miente es la misma que me obliga ponerme un bozal, meterme un potingue venenoso o me encierra durante meses en arresto domiciliario.
A mí Putin no me ha hecho nada, sin embargo todos estos cerdos sí, putadas a manta llegando hasta el punto de querer limpiarme del planeta, ¿no voy a ir con Rusia?...con Atila si es necesario.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (3 Abr 2022)

Terror y mas terror. Da miedo, me da igual el bando

Fuerzas Kadyrov fueron atacados por francotiradores ucranianos en Mariupol.


----------



## Covaleda (3 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Pero siquiera te puedes pensar que eso es verdad ?
> 
> Los ucros usan *la PEOR PROPAGANDA* y ha quedado demostrado cien veces (la chica en el hospital bombardeado, los "13 héroes de la isla serpiente", etc,)
> 
> Mienten para ganar la "batalla mediática", cosa que por lo visto tiene bastante éxito entre las mentes más frágiles, crédulas o peor informadas.



En toda guerra los bandos usan de la propaganda, la exageración, la desinformación, etc.
Esto es así desde que el mundo es mundo.
Ocurre que los ucranianos parten en este campo con ventaja, como país agredido/invadido/atacado que son, y eso genera lógicamente más simpatía.
No hay más.


----------



## apocalippsis (3 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ojo con esto, ya se han inventado la gran trola para justificar la imposición del relato único. No usarán esto para justificar ninguna intervención en la guerra, no pueden y les faltan huevos, lo van a usar para censurar y prohibir opiniones, que es con lo que se pajean estos cerdos hijos puta, jodiendo y sometiendo bajo la bota a sus propias poblaciones.



¿Pero te fijas que no hay fotos de los 300? Solo hay la foto de esos 3 tirados que se ve que en la foto del medio italiano ampliada hay un pale de obra a la izquierda con una taza y unas botellas, osea esos estaban hay tranquilos y se los han cargado. Claro los militares han sido, ya.


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

⚡ Comunicado urgente del Cuartel General de Coordinación Interdepartamental de la Federación Rusa para la Respuesta Humanitaria en Ucrania

La Federación Rusa está llevando a cabo un trabajo decidido y coordinado para evacuar a civiles y ciudadanos extranjeros de regiones peligrosas de Ucrania.

Con este fin, interactuamos constantemente con las Naciones Unidas, la OSCE, el Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja y otras organizaciones internacionales.

Rusia no ignora ninguna iniciativa humanitaria positiva proveniente de estados extranjeros y organizaciones internacionales.

Por lo tanto, de acuerdo con la solicitud del Presidente de la República de Turquía al Presidente de la Federación Rusa VV Putin, se tomó la decisión de brindar asistencia completa en la evacuación de ciudadanos extranjeros retenidos como rehenes por los militantes restantes de los batallones nacionalistas en ciertos zonas de Mariupol.

Para llevar a cabo una operación humanitaria, las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa a partir de las 00:00 (hora de Moscú) del 3 de abril de 2022 abren un corredor humanitario desde Mariupol a Berdyansk y garantizan la estricta observancia del "régimen de silencio" en la ruta de movimiento. Los ciudadanos extranjeros pueden ser evacuados de Berdyansk a lo largo de cualquier ruta humanitaria: por transporte terrestre a la República de Crimea o a territorios controlados por el régimen de Kiev, así como por transporte marítimo en direcciones seleccionadas. Al mismo tiempo, la Federación Rusa está lista para garantizar la entrada de los barcos involucrados en la evacuación al puerto de Berdyansk y la salida de este de conformidad con las normas del derecho marítimo internacional.

La realización de una operación humanitaria solo es posible con la asistencia total de las autoridades de Kiev para el paso de un convoy humanitario desde Mariupol, la estricta observancia del "régimen de silencio" durante la evacuación, así como la eliminación de la amenaza de bombardear barcos al salir. el puerto y a lo largo de todo el recorrido de paso.

Con este fin, hacemos un llamado a todas las organizaciones internacionales, incluido el Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja, la Oficina del Alto Comisionado de las Naciones Unidas para los Refugiados, para obligar a las autoridades de Kiev a notificar a la Sede de Coordinación Interdepartamental de la Federación Rusa antes de las 03:00 (hora de Moscú) el 3 de abril de 2022 Federación para la Respuesta Humanitaria en Ucrania, la parte turca, el Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja, la Oficina del Alto Comisionado de las Naciones Unidas para los Refugiados.

Jefe del Cuartel General de Coordinación Interdepartamental de la Federación Rusa para la Respuesta Humanitaria en Ucrania - Jefe del Centro de Control de la Defensa Nacional de la Federación Rusa, Coronel General Mikhail Mizintsev. TG del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa continúa compartiendo con los periodistas nuevos ejemplos de la manifestación de valor y coraje del personal militar ruso.

Sargento mayor Andrey Lebedev, soldado Alexander Proskurin

El comandante del escuadrón de misiles antiaéreos Lebedev y el artillero antiaéreo Proskurin derribaron un helicóptero Mi-8 ucraniano, capturaron a su tripulación y obtuvieron inteligencia en el lugar del accidente. Después de eso, se descubrió otro Mi-8 enemigo, que Lebedev derribó personalmente.

En total, desde el inicio de la operación especial, Lebedev y Proskurin han destruido 3 helicópteros enemigos y 5 UAV Bayraktar.

Teniente mayor Nikita Zheludkov

Un grupo de oficiales de inteligencia del teniente Zheludkov descubrió una emboscada de los nacionalistas ucranianos en la región de Chernihiv. Al no permitir que el grupo táctico del batallón cayera en una emboscada, los exploradores identificaron todos los puntos de tiro enemigos y los destruyeron por completo con un golpe repentino, evitando pérdidas entre el personal. Durante la batalla, 15 nacionalistas, dos tripulaciones de ATGM Javelin y tres puestos de tiro con una ametralladora pesada fueron destruidos.


----------



## Nico (3 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ojo con esto, ya se han inventado la gran trola para justificar la imposición del relato único. No usarán esto para justificar ninguna intervención en la guerra, no pueden y les faltan huevos, lo van a usar para censurar y prohibir opiniones, que es con lo que se pajean estos cerdos hijos puta, jodiendo y sometiendo bajo la bota a sus propias poblaciones.




Pero esa trola sólo se la puede tragar un infradotado !!  

Imagínate la "suerte" de que tu enemigo te deje 300 muertos atados de mano y fusilados por espalda.

1) Llamas a la prensa internacional, la llevas en andas si es necesario.

2) Identificas a las víctimas UNA POR UNA, nombre, familia.

3) Armas no uno MIL PROGRAMAS de tv internacional, con entrevistas a las familias, chiquillos llorando, etc.

4) Te cansas de sacar fotos de los 300 cuerpos alineados de frente, perfil, fondo y toma con flores.

5) Organizas entierros colectivos, con discursos y Zelensky en croma como que está en el cementerio.

===

No, lo que tienes es un twitter y tres gaznápidos en el foro copiándolo quince veces.
_
¿En serio? _

Te recuerdo que pusieron, no menos de *NOVENTA VECES* un tweet con los *13 héroes de isla serpiente* mandando a la mierda a una malvada fragata rusa que luego los liquidó... estaban vivos y se habían entregado (como es obvio)

Luego pusieron algo así como *CIENTO OCHENTA VECE*S una "madre" saliendo de un hospital bombardeado por los sádicos rusos.

Luego salió que era una instagramera, que la corrieron del hospital los ucros (luego de comerle la comida) y que no vio un ruso, un bombardeo al hospital ni de broma.

Y así podría seguir con todas y cada una de las patrañas que han ido subiendo y que, lamentablemente, para cuando sabes la verdad, ya ni te acuerdas.

Esto es lo mismo.

300 asesinados por la espalda... ja !
Ni un anuncio oficial... ja!

===

El único bulo pro-ruso (y quizás ucraniano también para causar miedo) era que castraban soldados, cosa que los mismos rusos (más serios) salieron a desmentir (o al menos a avisar que no tienen soldados castrados entre los prisioneros recibidos).

===

Lo que si se ha confirmado es:

a) Los ucranianos (incluso niños) atados en los postes.

b) Que la Brigada Azov SI SON NAZIS.

c) Que SI había laboratorios biológicos en Ucrania.

d) Que los ucros mataron y filmaron prisioneros (y posiblemente quemaron a otros)

e) Que había gente torturada en los sótanos de Azov con svásticas hechas a soplete.

===

¿Alguien repitió NOVENA VECES estas atrocidades?


----------



## Erebus. (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

En Odessa y sus alrededores hay un gran almacenamiento de combustibles y lubricantes. Los tanques están ubicados en depósitos de petróleo, instalaciones de infraestructura militar y en el territorio de las terminales de transporte.

Lista de objetos y su ubicación exacta en orden numérico:

▪ Aeródromo de Buyalyk — 46.887777, 30.707230

▪ Estación Odessa-Clasificación - 46.553069, 30.749945

▪ Estación Usatovo — 46.532528, 30.596672

▪ Estación Akkarzha — 46.330468, 30.555890

▪ Refinería de petróleo de Odessa (no funciona) — 46.514507, 30.684708

▪ Compañía de transbordo de petróleo Odessaneftprodukt — 46.505766, 30.706338

▪ Parque de tanques de Eximnefteprodukt — 46.517260, 30.716731

▪ Puerto petrolero del puerto de Odessa — 46.512342, 30.728120

▪ Estación Odessa-Zapadnaya — 46.442966, 30.656285

▪ Terminal de combustible de Ilyichevsk — 46.348422, 30.646957
#Rusia #Odessa #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

Mapa de las hostilidades y la situación en los frentes en la tarde del 2 de abril

Hasta la fecha, continúan los preparativos para la operación para derrotar a la agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los batallones nacionales en Donbass, que, muy probablemente, se convertirá en la batalla decisiva de la operación especial y comenzará después de la liberación de Mariupol.

Frente Norte. Las tropas rusas estacionadas en las regiones de Kiev, Chernihiv y Sumy están siendo trasladadas hacia el Donbass para cerrar la caldera, que albergará a casi 150.000 efectivos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Las tropas de Rusia y la LDNR se concentran para los ataques en la dirección de Barvenkovo-Pokrovsk y en la línea Slavyansk-Severodonetsk. Como resultado de la ofensiva, la agrupación rodeada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se dividirá en tres partes para su posterior destrucción. Hoy, las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas lanzaron ataques con misiles en un aeródromo militar en Mirgorod. Allí se destruyeron depósitos con armas de aviación y combustible, así como helicópteros de la aviación del ejército de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y un avión, que estaban disfrazados en el territorio de la base aérea.

Frente Oriente. Las unidades de la Guardia Nacional de la República de Chechenia lanzaron un asalto a la planta de Azovstal, la última gran área fortificada de los batallones nacionales en Mariupol. Las tropas LPR continúan avanzando en dirección a Severodonetsk. Hoy lucharon a través de las posiciones de la brigada de infantería motorizada ucraniana 57 y están pasando por alto el pueblo de Borovskoye desde el este y el sur. La aviación de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF atacó lugares donde se acumulaban vehículos blindados, depósitos de municiones y tanques de combustible cerca de las estaciones de tren de Lozovaya y Pavlograd. Como resultado de la redada, las armas y los suministros enviados por Kiev a la agrupación AFU en el Donbass fueron destruidos. Hoy, el ataque de Iskander OTRK confirmó la destrucción de la sede de la defensa de Jarkov y la ubicación de los combatientes de los batallones nacionales y mercenarios extranjeros: las pérdidas de Ucrania ascendieron a más de 100 personas. Después de la explosión de una presa en el río Seversky Donets, organizada por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, el agua inundó las casas en la ciudad de Svyatogorsk y el pueblo de Oskil.

Frente Sur. El ejército ruso llevó a cabo varios ataques contra posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y sitios de almacenamiento de armas en las regiones de Mykolaiv y Zaporozhye. Hoy en Energodar, unidades de la Guardia Rusa, junto con la policía, dispersaron a los provocadores ucranianos que intentaban reunir a los residentes locales para una manifestación. Los duelos de artillería entre el ejército ruso y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania continúan en la región de Kherson. De lo interesante: por orden del gobierno de la República de Crimea, desde el territorio de la península, comenzaron a tender el cable de comunicación principal a la región de Kherson para proporcionar Internet a los residentes.


----------



## SanRu (3 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Una cosa, esta retirada rusa del área de Kiev, ¿se debe a que ya se ha llegado a algún tipo de acuerdo, siquiera parcial? Es que he estado unos días desconectado y ando perdido.



Pues acaban de decir que los acuerdos están tan avanzados que una reunión Putin-Zelenski ya es posible. 

Supongo que ya no tiene sentido que mueran soldados en los frentes de las regiones que no van a querer anexionarse.


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

1. Las banderas rusas ondean:
- Jersón
- Melitópol
- Berdyansk
- Kajovka
- Nueva Kajovka
- Balakleya
- y etc.

2. Se están creando administraciones civiles y militares en la provincia de Taurida de la región de Kherson.

Más:
На освобождённых территориях Украины начинают работу военно-гражданские администрации


----------



## apocalippsis (3 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Una cosa, esta retirada rusa del área de Kiev, ¿se debe a que ya se ha llegado a algún tipo de acuerdo, siquiera parcial? Es que he estado unos días desconectado y ando perdido.



Si se retiran de la region de Chernigov es una retirada total de Kiev, sino se retiran es que piensan tomar todo el este desde el rio a mi parecer.


----------



## Nico (3 Abr 2022)

No te olvides de los palestinos... esas bestias sangrientas *que han invadido Israel.*.. _oh wait_ !!


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

E. Poddubny escribe:

Londres está recogiendo otro paquete para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania: esta vez, se enviarán a Ucrania proyectiles merodeadores, es decir, los llamados drones kamikaze, misiles antibuque Harpoon y armas de contrabatería, es decir, radares.

La prensa británica escribe que de esta manera Boris Johnson "decidió ayudar a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a mantener el control de Odessa".

No es de extrañar que fuera Londres la que se aferrara a Odessa. El verano pasado entre el Reino Unido y Ucrania
se firmó un memorando, según el cual se planeó construir dos bases de la Armada de Ucrania en las aguas de los mares Negro (en Ochakov) y Azov (en Berdyansk). Lea Gran Bretaña/OTAN. Johnson realmente quería más control sobre el Mar Negro.

Por cierto, si los planes del corrupto Independent se hicieran realidad y Gran Bretaña se convirtiera en el anfitrión en la costa del Mar Negro, entonces los mismos países británicos y de la OTAN descubrirían cómo colocar sus buques de guerra en las bases recién construidas, sin pasar por Montreux. Convención.


----------



## Minsky Moment (3 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> En toda guerra los bandos usan de la propaganda, la exageración, la desinformación, etc.
> Esto es así desde que el mundo es mundo.
> Ocurre que los ucranianos parten en este campo con ventaja, como país agredido/invadido/atacado que son, y eso genera lógicamente más simpatía.
> No hay más.



Bueno, eso es la pequeña ventaja de partida en teoría, pero la "simpatía" por el bando ucraniano tiene de natural lo que dura la redacción de un titular periodístico todos y cada uno de los días a todas las puñeteras horas.


----------



## Honkler (3 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Mienten para ganar la "batalla mediática", cosa que por lo visto tiene bastante éxito entre las *mentes más frágiles, crédulas o peor informada*s.



Estos son legión, la mayoría. Una pena.


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

Reportero Rudenko V:

El Kremlin calificó la restauración de las fronteras de la LPR y la DPR como una de las tareas de la operación especial.

¡Este objetivo es correcto y debe cumplirse! Pero hay una cosa, pero si no se lleva a cabo la desnacionalización de Ucrania, el problema no se resolverá por completo.

Las fronteras de las Repúblicas pasarán por las fronteras de las antiguas regiones de Donetsk y Lugansk, pero al mismo tiempo, si los nazis no son eliminados en Kharkov, Dnepropetrovsk y otros territorios con los que las Repúblicas están en contacto, las provocaciones en forma de los bombardeos se reanudarán lo antes posible. Así que el problema no se resolverá.

El lobby nacionalista en Ucrania es bastante poderoso y, como un cáncer, ha extendido sus metástasis por toda Ucrania. Y no se rendirán tan fácilmente. Además, Occidente no dejará de financiar a sus fascistas de bolsillo.

En mi opinión, aquí se necesita un trabajo puntual. Debe ser peligroso para los nacionalistas en Ucrania. Hay un ejemplo del trabajo del servicio secreto israelí para capturar y ejecutar las sentencias de los nazis que mataron al pueblo judío.

¡Todos los involucrados en los crímenes contra el pueblo ruso deben responder! Y solo entonces todo el mundo comprenderá todo el poder de Rusia. Y el deseo de mordernos será nivelado por el miedo a la responsabilidad por esto.


----------



## Minsky Moment (3 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> E. Poddubny escribe:
> 
> Londres está recogiendo otro paquete para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania: esta vez, se enviarán a Ucrania proyectiles merodeadores, es decir, los llamados drones kamikaze, misiles antibuque Harpoon y armas de contrabatería, es decir, radares.
> 
> ...



Los british, como siempre desde que no los arrasamos con la armada invencible (que ocasión maravillosa perdieron los siglos), encantados de crear inestabilidad por el mundo en cuanto se presenta la menor ocasión. Por estas cosas decía yo estos días que a Rusia, ya que va de perdidos al río dado el aislamiento a la que la van a sometar, más le valdría anexionarse toda la costa del mar Negro. Quien quita la ocasión, quita el peligro.


----------



## Nico (3 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> E. Poddubny escribe:
> 
> Londres está recogiendo otro paquete para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania: esta vez, se enviarán a Ucrania proyectiles merodeadores, es decir, los llamados drones kamikaze, misiles antibuque Harpoon y armas de contrabatería, es decir, radares.
> 
> ...




Tal cual.

Quiero pensar que los rusos no serán tan idiotas de firmar el acuerdo de paz o el armisticio sin incluir la cláusula de que OTAN NO/BASES NAVALES EXTRANJERAS EN ODESSA NO.

Caso contrario, luego de limpiar el Donbass, de no haber Paz, supongo que seguirán para ese lado.


----------



## Covaleda (3 Abr 2022)

En TODAS las guerras desde que el mundo es mundo SIEMPRE hay una doble vara de medir.
y POR SUPUESTO que los medios de propaganda marcan que hay que pensar. Para eso están.
¿Cuál es la novedad?


----------



## Pepelillo (3 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> En toda guerra los bandos usan de la propaganda, la exageración, la desinformación, etc.
> Esto es así desde que el mundo es mundo.
> Ocurre que los ucranianos parten en este campo con ventaja, como país agredido/invadido/atacado que son, y eso genera lógicamente más simpatía.
> No hay más.



Eso desde luego que ayuda pero en mi opinión cuñadesca, el relato ucraniano parte con mucha ventaja porque tiene detrás a las mejores agencias de publicidad e información anglosajonas que son, a su vez, las que dictan a todos los medios de masas de loS países vasallos qué decir, cómo decirlo, cuántas veces etc.

Y si ven que aún así no pueden, te sacan un par de series para Netflix o película de Hollywood o lo que haga falta.

En ese aspecto, al menos en """Occidente""" la batalla está perdida. Tampoco es que Rusia lo luche mucho y bien es cierto que han censurado medios rusos. Pero vamos, que teniendo todo el sistema useño de tu lado pues como que es más fácil ganar el relato.


----------



## Minsky Moment (3 Abr 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Pues acaban de decir que los acuerdos están tan avanzados que una reunión Putin-Zelenski ya es posible.
> 
> Supongo que ya no tiene sentido que mueran soldados en los frentes de las regiones que no van a querer anexionarse.



Es que esa retirada no tiene sentido a priori, algo hay entre bambalinas. Nada sucede sin una explicación.


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Nico (3 Abr 2022)

Y pensar que algunos se pregunta "por qué" Rusia está en Guerra.  Los ingleses ya tenían listo en puerto en el Mar de Azov y seguían con el del Mar Negro.


----------



## Covaleda (3 Abr 2022)

Pepelillo dijo:


> Eso desde luego que ayuda pero en mi opinión cuñadesca, el relato ucraniano parte con mucha ventaja porque tiene detrás a las mejores agencias de publicidad e información anglosajonas que son, a su vez, las que dictan a todos los medios de masas de loS países vasallos qué decir, cómo decirlo, cuántas veces etc.
> 
> Y si ven que aún así no pueden, te sacan un par de series para Netflix o película de Hollywood o lo que haga falta.
> 
> En ese aspecto, al menos en """Occidente""" la batalla está perdida. Tampoco es que Rusia lo luche mucho y bien es cierto que han censurado medios rusos. Pero vamos, que teniendo todo el sistema useño de tu lado pues como que es más fácil ganar el relato.



El relato, como cualquier otra cosa, lo gana el más fuerte, el mejor preparado, el que mejor se adapta.
Eso es así aquí y en todo. Si los rusos querían ganar el relato nadie les impidió currárselo mejor. Unos ganan, otros pierden. Así es el mundo.


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

Otro crimen de guerra ukronazi. En paz, al menos uno con las manos atadas. Escriben que les dispararon. región de Kiev.

Sobre los muertos en Bucha. Realmente puedes ver la actitud hacia la población civil en el mismo Mariupol, Volnovakha, Kupyansk, Izyum, Kherson, etc.
Allí, ni siquiera disparan banderlogs feroces y se preocupan por ellos hasta el final.
Bueno, también podrías ver la actitud del enemigo hacia sus propios ciudadanos en el ejemplo de Mariupol y Volnovakha. Esta es la pregunta: quién.


----------



## alfonbass (3 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Pero siquiera te puedes pensar que eso es verdad ?
> 
> Los ucros usan *la PEOR PROPAGANDA* y ha quedado demostrado cien veces (la chica en el hospital bombardeado, los "13 héroes de la isla serpiente", etc,)
> 
> Mienten para ganar la "batalla mediática", cosa que por lo visto tiene bastante éxito entre las mentes más frágiles, crédulas o peor informadas.



Es imposible ganar una guerra si no ganas la "batalla mediática"


----------



## Nico (3 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> El relato, como cualquier otra cosa, lo gana el más fuerte, el mejor preparado, el que mejor se adapta.
> Eso es así aquí y en todo. Si los rusos querían ganar el relato nadie les impidió currárselo mejor. Unos ganan, otros pierden. Así es el mundo.



Cuidado!, no confundamos lo que se ve en EUROPA (y Australia, y tal vez Japón) *con lo que se ve en el MUNDO.*

RT ha sido bloqueada en Europa y USA, *no en Africa, América Latina, Medio Oriente o Asia.*


----------



## alfonbass (3 Abr 2022)

Ah, que no te has tomado la pastilla, haberlo dicho antes...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (3 Abr 2022)

Británico (su país sí sancionó a Gazprombank, de ahí que Shell esté vetado)

_Las compras de gas ruso se detendrán mucho antes de lo que pensábamos.
Eso es seguro.
_


----------



## Minsky Moment (3 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Pero esa trola sólo se la puede tragar un infradotado !!
> 
> Imagínate la "suerte" de que tu enemigo te deje 300 muertos atados de mano y fusilados por espalda.
> 
> ...



Sobre lo del nazismo ucraniano, para tener muchos más datos y una visión más completa, conviene oír este podcast de César Vidal, que no es que sea santo de mi devoción, pero en esto de Ucrania hay que reconocer que se la está sacando:









Editorial: Yo estoy contra los Nazis. Usted haga lo que quiera - 28/03/22 - La Voz de César Vidal - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de La Voz de César Vidal gratis. El editorial de César Vidal. Abónate a nuestro canal en IVOOX por 3€ al mes y podrás acceder a este audio antes que nadie... Programa: La Voz de César Vidal. Canal: CesarVidal.com. Tiempo: 29:39 Subido 28/03 a las 20:37:55 84682535




www.ivoox.com


----------



## Covaleda (3 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Cuidado!, no confundamos lo que se ve en EUROPA (y Australia, y tal vez Japón) *con lo que se ve en el MUNDO.*
> 
> RT ha sido bloqueada en Europa y USA, *no en Africa, América Latina, Medio Oriente o Asia.*



Me da igual, Nico.
Nada ni nadie ha impedido a las partes preparárselo mejor. Es más, esto va en demérito de los agresores, que a fin de cuentas sabían bien lo que iban a hacer. Podrían haber montado sus tinglados antes y mejor si hubieran querido, podido o sabido.
Cuando hay una pelea uno gana y otro pierde, no hay más vueltas.


----------



## kelden (3 Abr 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


>



Son submarinos diesel-eléctricos. tienen que "respirar" de vez en cuando.


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Los british, como siempre desde que no los arrasamos con la armada invencible (que ocasión maravillosa perdieron los siglos), encantados de crear inestabilidad por el mundo en cuanto se presenta la menor ocasión. Por estas cosas decía yo estos días que a Rusia, ya que va de perdidos al río dado el aislamiento a la que la van a sometar, más le valdría anexionarse toda la costa del mar Negro. Quien quita la ocasión, quita el peligro.



Mi opinión es que Rusia no va a anexionar nada, Donbas independiente y Crimea rusa, punto, lo que van a intentar es eliminar de nazis al menos hasta el oeste de Ukronazistan.


----------



## kelden (3 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Es imposible ganar una guerra si no ganas la "batalla mediática"



Perdona que te lo diga así de claro pero eso es una chorrada como un piano. Los ukros van ganando en twitter, tiene el pais arrasao, el ejército semidestruido y los rusos van a tener si o si lo que querían. Te añado más: los ukros van a ganar la guerra en twitter y la ruina más absoluta en el mundo real. Y según como vaya la cosa peligra hasta su existencia como estado.


----------



## SanRu (3 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Tal cual.
> 
> Quiero pensar que los rusos no serán tan idiotas de firmar el acuerdo de paz o el armisticio sin incluir la cláusula de que OTAN NO/BASES NAVALES EXTRANJERAS EN ODESSA NO.
> 
> Caso contrario, luego de limpiar el Donbass, de no haber Paz, supongo que seguirán para ese lado.



El acuerdo está claro desde el minuto uno de la guerra: tiene 3 puntos.

Ucrania será neutral, aunque podrá entrar en la UE.
Crimea será rusa.
Los Oblast de Jerson, Zaporiyia, Donetsk, Lujantsk y quizás Jarkov (serán libres para formar su propio estado o unirse a Rusia.


----------



## stuka (3 Abr 2022)

Vamos a los hechos, no a nuestras expectativas, sino a los hechos:

-Occidente está podrido. Los juden lo han conseguido, tras miles de años.



-Ese lavado de cerebro en las ovejas “blancas” ha llegado a tal nivel…QUE NO HAY SOLUCIÓN.


Sólo queda que tito Putin lance sus ICBM de modo masivo…y Dios dispondrá.


Por las noches, me relajo como un gato visualizando esos cohetes cayendo sobre nuestros traidores y ovejas descerebradas.


Y Dios dispondrá.


----------



## SanRu (3 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Cuidado!, no confundamos lo que se ve en EUROPA (y Australia, y tal vez Japón) *con lo que se ve en el MUNDO.*
> 
> RT ha sido bloqueada en Europa y USA, *no en Africa, América Latina, Medio Oriente o Asia.*



correctísimo.


----------



## Señor X (3 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Es imposible ganar una guerra si no ganas la "batalla mediática"



No hay que ganar, lo que hay que hacer es no perder en tu territorio ese relato.

EEUU, en Vietnam, perdió la batalla mediatica en su territorio. Militarmente, la ofensiva del tet fue un desastre vietnamita. Pero perdieron.

Mientras Rusia no pierda el relato con su pueblo, Rusia seguirá con la guerra.

A Rusia no le importa que los haitianos/polacos/lituanos piensen que ellos son los malos. Lo mismo que le pasa a EEUU.


----------



## delhierro (3 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> 1. Las banderas rusas ondean:
> - Jersón
> - Melitópol
> - Berdyansk
> ...



La pregunta es ¿ quien las crea ? Son ordenes de arriba o se estan organizando los prorrusos con mandos locales para hacer que sea imposible dejarles con el culo al aire.

A mi me sigue dando la impresión de que la mano a la espalda se la ata el propio Moscu, para conseguir algun tipo de acuerdo diplomatico. Vale lo mismo soy retorcido, pero hay cosas que solo se explican si este es el caso.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (3 Abr 2022)

__





Noticia: - tracking resignations: resulta que habia dimitido hace 3 dias la flamante primera ministra de SUECIA Magdalena Andersson. algo habra hecho


Happening Now Hillary Clinton tests positive for Covid-19 https://www.cnn.com/2022/03/22/politics/hillary-clinton-coronavirus-positive/index.html https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/hillary-clinton-tests-positive-covid-19/story?id=83608533 Washington (CNN)Hillary Clinton announced Tuesday that...




www.burbuja.info




* Robert Wakefield * @Robertauthor  10 hours ago








Robert Wakefield


AnonUp.com Patriot Platform. \'If not us, who? If not now, when?\'




anonup.com





 








Robert Wakefield


AnonUp.com Patriot Platform. \'If not us, who? If not now, when?\'




anonup.com













Hunter Biden helped secure funds for US biolab contractor in Ukraine: e-mails


A trove of e-mails on Hunter Biden’s infamous laptop found that he played a role in helping a California defense contractor analyze killer diseases and bioweapons in Ukraine.




nypost.com




*Pentagon-Ukraine Bio Labs: The Hunter Biden Connection*










 

 PSAKY RESIGNATION 
LA PELIROJA SE LAS PIRA 
indenfedible la admon Biden 
nadie ( reconocible ) al volante  
 ​


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Abr 2022)

Ni eso han logrado hacer RT se ve en el link:








RT en Español - Noticias internacionales


RT ofrece una alternativa real en el mundo de la información. Las noticias de las que no hablan los principales canales internacionales.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## fulcrum29smt (3 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Ahí pone que NO usa supercavitación. De todas maneras, si eso fuera falso y la usara en realidad, se supone que sólo sería en el tramo final previo al impacto. Todo el resto del trayecto lo puede hacer a baja velocidad con poco ruido. Una vez empiece la aproximación final y lo detectes, ¿cómo paras un torpedo supercavitante? ¿Tiene USA torpedos supercavitantes a su vez más rápidos y capaces de interceptar ese bicho?
> 
> A mi, como arma estratégica, me parece una amenaza a tener en cuenta.



Exacto, el Poseidon puede ir o muy lento siendo silencioso o muy rápido a gran profundidad según tenga programado.


----------



## Icibatreuh (3 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Lo de Bucha APESTA a propaganda ukra. Se parece sospechosamente a lo que han hecho ellos en el este de ucrania todos estos años.



Puede apestar lo que quieras, pero qué pasa si fuera verdad? 

Aquí te pongo lo que ha escrito Arriondas al respecto:

"condeno TODOS los crimenes de guerra, y en el REMOTO CASO de que lo de Bucha sea cierto tambien."


----------



## Simo Hayha (3 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> En toda guerra los bandos usan de la propaganda, la exageración, la desinformación, etc.



¿en las hoperaciones hespeciales también?


----------



## stuka (3 Abr 2022)

Me alegro de esa noticia. Nuestros hermanos negros -ajenos al NWO- también forman parte de nuestro equipo.

Nuestros SERES HUMANOS -sean del color que sean- son bienvenidos contra el demonio mundial.


----------



## Covaleda (3 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> ¿en las hoperaciones hespeciales también?



En esas, más y mejor (o deberían).


----------



## Juan Palomo (3 Abr 2022)

Ucrania preguntó a Turquía si es posible que los drones que les compran pueden volar 300 kilómetros y llevar 20 litros de aerosoles (para llevar posibles sustancias tóxicas). La fecha del documento es 15 de Diciembre de 2021













Ukraine asks Turkey if Bayraktar UAV can 'spray 20L of aerosol'


Motor-Sich asked the Bayraktar TV2 manufacturer is their drone 'equipped with a system/mechanism for spraying aerosol with a capacity of more than 20 liters?




bulgarianmilitary.com


----------



## Simo Hayha (3 Abr 2022)

Pero no habíamos quedado en que era una nazi disfrazada de embarazada? 

Sois una verguenza para la especie humana


----------



## alfonbass (3 Abr 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> No hay que ganar, lo que hay que hacer es no perder en tu territorio ese relato.
> 
> EEUU, en Vietnam, perdió la batalla mediatica en su territorio. Militarmente, la ofensiva del tet fue un desastre vietnamita. Pero perdieron.
> 
> ...



Entonces, justifica mentir a tu población? vaya vaya...yo pensaba que eran "mejores" y resulta que son iguales...baia, baia...

No sabemos hasta qué punto Rusia es capaz de ocultar información si vienen mal dadas, y si la guerra se alarga y las abuelas comienzan en masa a recibir los cadáveres de sus nietos....
Por ese motivo, cada día de guerra es, en sí, un día menos para llegar a un punto muy jodido para los rusos
Esto ha sido una apuesta como la que haces a las 3 de la mañana en un pub con un colega, a ver si tienes huevos de...

Si, si huevos hay, pero planificación.....


----------



## Honkler (3 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Puede apestar lo que quieras, pero qué pasa si fuera verdad?
> 
> Aquí te pongo lo que ha escrito Arriondas al respecto:
> 
> "condeno TODOS los crimenes de guerra, y en el REMOTO CASO de que lo de Bucha sea cierto tambien."



Si fuese verdad, me parecería igualmente repugnante y, por supuesto, reprobable. Pero siempre trato de utilizar la masa gris que la sabia naturaleza puesto entre mis orejas, y en este caso, como en tantos, no me cuadra.


----------



## delhierro (3 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Entonces, justifica mentir a tu población? vaya vaya...yo pensaba que eran "mejores" y resulta que son iguales...baia, baia...
> 
> No sabemos hasta qué punto Rusia es capaz de ocultar información si vienen mal dadas, y si la guerra se alarga y las abuelas comienzan en masa a recibir los cadáveres de sus nietos....
> Por ese motivo, cada día de guerra es, en sí, un día menos para llegar a un punto muy jodido para los rusos
> ...



Creo que es al contrario cada dia qeu se alargue se acerca un fin jodido para ....Ucrania como pais. 

Putin queria las dos republicas, donde la población es claramente prorrusa y ya controlaba un 30 y un 40% del territoria. Entraron sin disparar a los cuarteles, devolviendo de inmediato a los prisioneros, no tocando la infraestructura.....etc...etc... Querian un acuerdo. Si la cosa se enquista, al final tocaran a arrebato ( los propios rusos empujaran a su gobierno ) y se acabara Ucrania. Puedo estar equivocado pero esa es mi opinión.


----------



## apocalippsis (3 Abr 2022)

A la propaganda ucraniana a menudo le gusta cantar sobre los éxitos de algún francotirador canadiense mítico. Será mejor que mires a nuestros francotiradores del Regimiento que lleva el nombre de Akhmat-Khadzhi Kadyrov, que no ceden ante los nazis y Bandera.
⠀
Su trabajo competente y efectivo nos permitió salvar decenas de vidas de nuestros soldados y destruir a cientos de oponentes. ¡Sigan así chicos! ¡Estamos orgullosos de ti y te apoyamos con todo nuestro corazón!

t.me/RKadyrov_95/1747


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (3 Abr 2022)

@disclosetv dtv.to/news
1.3K views19:22
__​QSR decodes

JUST IN - "Boosted" CIA Director Burns infected with COVID-19.
¿ resignation o repentinitis ?














​


----------



## alcorconita (3 Abr 2022)

Este tema de los aerosoles en los drones bien puede ser un _casus belli_.


----------



## Bartleby (3 Abr 2022)

Una recomendación de cine.









Hatred (Wolyn) (2016)


Género: Bélico | Sinopsis: La historia comienza en 1939 en Volinia (Wołyń), una pequeña población fronteriza entre Polonia y Ucrania. Zosia (Michalina Labacz) es una chica polaca que, a pesar de estar enamorada de Petro, un ...




m.filmaffinity.com


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (3 Abr 2022)

Mapa de situación


----------



## apocalippsis (3 Abr 2022)

"Me gustaría que los europeos y los estadounidenses, aquí en estos sótanos sin agua, calefacción, electricidad, sin nada".

*El ejército ucraniano golpeó el Rubizhne liberado con artillería. El *alcalde local, *Sergei Hortiv, habló sobre la situación en la ciudad:
*
“Ya han perdido su apariencia humana. Esto es nazismo...

La gente fue arrojada aquí, las mujeres, los niños, los bebés fueron arrojados a la helada de 14 grados, simplemente los sacaron a la calle, ocuparon apartamentos... Estaban involucrados en saqueos. Simplemente disparan y matan gente. Sinvergüenzas y sinvergüenzas".

t.me/SergeyKolyasnikov/27942


----------



## alfonbass (3 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Creo que es al contrario cada dia qeu se alargue se acerca un fin jodido para ....Ucrania como pais.
> 
> Putin queria las dos republicas, donde la población es claramente prorrusa y ya controlaba un 30 y un 40% del territoria. Entraron sin disparar a los cuarteles, devolviendo de inmediato a los prisioneros, no tocando la infraestructura.....etc...etc... Querian un acuerdo. Si la cosa se enquista, al final tocaran a arrebato ( los propios rusos empujaran a su gobierno ) y se acabara Ucrania. Puedo estar equivocado pero esa es mi opinión.




El punto no es si se "acaba Ucrania" o no, de hecho, yo diría que es algo irrelevante, de hecho, cualquier otra cosa que no sea el fin de Ucrania tal y como lo conocemos es un fracaso mayúsculo para Rusia
Putin quería algo rápido, de hecho, por algo mandaron a Yanukovich a Bielorrusia un par de días después de la invasión, es decir, todo estaba preparado para tomar el control de Kiev a los pocos días
La cuestión es que eso no ha ocurrido y ahí está el problema, porque no se trata de una victoria militar, si solo fuera eso USA habría ganado en Afganistan o en Vietnam, pero eso tampoco ocurrió....

El relato es tan importante que el problema es a largo plazo, de un país incapaz de mejorar la vida de sus ciudadanos y que trata mediante victorias militares de hacer sentir ese "orgullo"...es decir, a falta de pan...

Todos sabemos que la decisión de invadir estaba tomada de antes, incluso aunque con el reconocimiento de las repíblicas a Zelensky se le hubiera ido la pinza y hubiera regalado esos territorios, hubiera pasado lo mismo, lo sabes tu en el fondo, lo sé yo, y creo que lo sabe también mi abuela, son toooodo excusas


----------



## alfonbass (3 Abr 2022)

Qué mios? qué es eso?

Qué yo sepa, existen foros como este donde puedes decir con toda la libertad del mundo que apoyas a Putin, incluso puedes crear una página web lleno de fotos y de alabanzas, nadie, NADIE va a meterte en la cárcel

En el otro lado llevamos miles de detenidos por asistir a una manifestación....¿Cuántos detenidos ha habido en España por apoyar a Putin? pregunto

Edito. A nadie le gusta la perspectiva de ser pobre...te gusta a ti?


----------



## Pinovski (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## vettonio (3 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Mi padre iba a clase de Filosofía con 70 años.
> Tendría compañeros de 18.



Grande su señor padre.

Transmítale mis respetos y admiración.


----------



## Nefersen (3 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> En el otro lado llevamos miles de detenidos por asistir a una manifestación....¿Cuántos detenidos ha habido en España por apoyar a Putin? pregunto



¿Está España en guerra contra Rusia? No me he enterado.


----------



## Teuro (3 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Cierto, la supercavitación hace que lo detectes más facilmente, pero el problema es que el Poseidon puede navegar a 1.000 metros de profundidad a 110 nudos (más de 200 Kms/hora) y de momento, ningún país del mundo tiene torpedos que puedan interceptar a semejante bicho, tanto por la profundidad como por la velocidad.
> 
> Mirate estos artículos anda.
> 
> ...



Lo preocupante de todo esto es que llevan preparando "juguetitos" desde hace años y ahora todo el mundo se va a dedicar como locos a investigar, diseñar e implementar juguetitos similares o mejores.


----------



## Pablo Naron (3 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> ¿Está España en guerra contra Rusia? No me he enterado.



Si, envía armas, personas, y apoya y ejecuta las sanciones.

España esta en guerra contra Rusia, y pagara las consecuencias.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (3 Abr 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> Este tema de los aerosoles en los drones bien puede ser un _casus belli_.



ES QUE TELITA

*GAME OVER*

RUSIA SEÑALA A HUNTER BIDEN
Y LOS LABORATORIOS DE ARMAS BIOLOGICAS INCLUSO GRAFENO
EN UCRANIA











Briefing' Slides


Посмотреть и скачать с Яндекс.Диска




disk.yandex.ru


----------



## alfonbass (3 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> ¿Está España en guerra contra Rusia? No me he enterado.



Pero no decís que en España hay menos libertad que en Rusia? poneos de acuerdo


----------



## Pablo Naron (3 Abr 2022)

Que un país tan insignificante como España se meta en guerra contra Rusia no deja de ser curioso.

Tal vez esperan que eeuu les defienda, seguro que si, eeuu atacara a Rusia para defender españa. si, seguro.

Se quedaran mirando de lejos como rusia les hace cenicero algunas zonas, con bombas atómicas.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (3 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo preocupante de todo esto es que llevan preparando "juguetitos" desde hace años y ahora todo el mundo se va a dedicar como locos a investigar, diseñar e implementar juguetitos similares o mejores.



Es una carrera que lleva años jugándose, la PAX Americana y la complacencia ha hecho que ahora mismo EEUU esté en clara inferioridad.


----------



## Marchamaliano (3 Abr 2022)

Pablo Naron dijo:


> Que un país tan insignificante como españa se meta en guerra contra rusia no deja de ser curioso.



Somos una puta satrapía. Aquí manda el amo y se obedece.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (3 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La pregunta es ¿ quien las crea ? Son ordenes de arriba o se estan organizando los prorrusos con mandos locales para hacer que sea imposible dejarles con el culo al aire.
> 
> A mi me sigue dando la impresión de que la mano a la espalda se la ata el propio Moscu, para conseguir algun tipo de acuerdo diplomatico. Vale lo mismo soy retorcido, pero hay cosas que solo se explican si este es el caso.



Lo que han hecho en Jerson o Melitopol es con el ejérctio expulsar al alcalde y poner a dedo a un proruso que con su equipo pasan a ser los administradores. Los Rusos se quedan prestando apoyo dejando un destacamento de la guardia nacional hasta que se se cree una estructura fiable de policía local etc.


----------



## Yomateix (3 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> ¿Está España en guerra contra Rusia? No me he enterado.



De todos modos hay paises en que no hace falta ni manifestarse (y en España está prohibido cierto tipo de manifestaciones, por lo que tampoco se podría hacer) por decir que se está a favor de Rusia o por ser Ruso (aunque no estén a favor de Putín) se ha despedido a esas personas y el defensor del trabajador diciendo que.....han hecho lo correcto en despedirlo por este motivo y que legalmente es lo correcto (salió en una programa en la tv, eso si, buscalo en internet que pocas noticias habrá al respecto porque no se permiten) Universidades (incluso en España, ejemplo Valencia) en que se invita a los estudiantes Rusos a largarse porque ya no pintan nada en el país como si fuesen apestados.....solo por ser Rusos. No hablemos ya de si se hubiesen manifestado, solo por ser Rusos ya no se merecen ni estudiar ni trabajar, da igual cuantos años lleven fuera de Rusia y que no comulguen con Putin. Y todo esto lo sabemos pese a que se ha dado órden de solo dar noticias a favor de Ucrania y cualquier medio que se salga del guión es tratado de pro Ruso con todo lo que eso supone (arriesgarse al cierre, sanciones, pérdidas de ayudas del estado.....) por lo que a saber cuantos casos hay de este tipo. Aquí el gobierno aseguraba que los camioneros que se manifestaban eran de ultraderecha convencidos por Vox.....como para manifestarse a favor de que no quiten los derechos a los Rusos por ser Rusos, la que les iba a caer.

Si, aquí hay libertad.....hasta el ballet Bolshoi cancelado, personas que se quedan sin trabajo solo por ser Ruso, no basta con pronunciarse a favor de Rusia, todo aquel que sea Ruso hay que condenarlo, expulsarlo o dejarlo sin trabajo. Discriminación por ser de un país, lo que va en contra de las leyes Españolas y que sin embargo se está haciendo, como para atreverse alguien a manifestarse.

"El *Teatro Real de Madrid *ya caneceló la semana pasada las actuaciones del Ballet Bolshoi, previstas para el próximo mes de mayo, ante el conflicto bélico desatado por Rusia en Ucrania, *aunque su director Vladimir Urin, se había pronunciado públicamente a favor de Ucrania* y en contra de la guerra. "


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

Rusia terminará su cooperación en la Estación Espacial Internacional (ISS) y dejará de trabajar con la NASA y la Agencia Espacial Europea (ESA) debido a las sanciones occidentales contra el país.

Dmitry Rogozin, jefe de la agencia espacial rusa Roscosmos, hizo el anuncio en Twitter el sábado por la mañana cuando criticó las sanciones que, según dijo, estaban diseñadas para "matar" la economía rusa.

La ISS no es propiedad de una sola nación, sino que se opera a través de un "programa cooperativo" que involucra a los EE. UU., Europa, Rusia, Canadá y Japón. Es la estructura más grande hecha por el hombre jamás puesta en el espacio.

Tuiteando en Rusia, Rogozin escribió: "Las sanciones de EE. UU., Canadá, la Unión Europea y Japón tienen como objetivo bloquear las actividades financieras, económicas y de producción de nuestras empresas de alta tecnología".


----------



## McRotor (3 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> A la propaganda ucraniana a menudo le gusta cantar sobre los éxitos de algún francotirador canadiense mítico. Será mejor que mires a nuestros francotiradores del Regimiento que lleva el nombre de Akhmat-Khadzhi Kadyrov, que no ceden ante los nazis y Bandera.
> ⠀
> Su trabajo competente y efectivo nos permitió salvar decenas de vidas de nuestros soldados y destruir a cientos de oponentes. ¡Sigan así chicos! ¡Estamos orgullosos de ti y te apoyamos con todo nuestro corazón!
> t.me/RKadyrov_95/1747



del grupo telegram que enlazas...









Hunter Biden’s Laptop Exposed: Horrifying Child Porn, Drugs, Corruption- Must See (Videos) | Alternative | Before It's News


by N.Morgan WARNING CONTENT IS GRAPHIC AND DISTURBING-DISCRETION IS ADVISED!!! The goal of this post is to raise awarness on the sick pervertions and corruption running deep in the Biden Famly & the political/showbizz world. This post isn’t meant to promote porn/child porn. Sexual photos of...




m.beforeitsnews.com






jojo preñandole el alma a la hija de bombama con el chucho en la cama? dudo que un topol haga más booom


----------



## Marchamaliano (3 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Rusia terminará su cooperación en la Estación Espacial Internacional (ISS) y dejará de trabajar con la NASA y la Agencia Espacial Europea (ESA) debido a las sanciones occidentales contra el país.
> 
> Dmitry Rogozin, jefe de la agencia espacial rusa Roscosmos, hizo el anuncio en Twitter el sábado por la mañana cuando criticó las sanciones que, según dijo, estaban diseñadas para "matar" la economía rusa.
> 
> ...



30 años en el espacio tirados a la puta basura por la piara de malnacidos de Langley. Hijos de la gran puta.


----------



## Teuro (3 Abr 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Eso también es cierto, y la guerra va a venir bien a los gobiernos occidentales para justificar el absolutamente necesario decrecimiento, con sus graves recortes asociados, culpando de ello no a la insostenibilidad del sistema sino a un enemigo externo individualizado en Putin.
> 
> ¿Como podrían explicar si no estas élites capitalistas a sus gobernados, después de tanto tiempo con la matraca del crecimiento infinito (físicamente imposible por otra parte), que ahora es necesario sí o sí decrecer, sin admitir de paso el fracaso del sistema capitalista?.



Creo que en la novela de 1984 habían tres potencias totalitarias en una eterna guerra entre ellas. El objetivo de esas tres potencias no eran aniquilarse mutuamente, sino tener controlada a sus respectivas poblaciones.


----------



## Marchamaliano (3 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Creo que en la novela de 1984 habían tres potencias totalitarias en una eterna guerra entre ellas. El objetivo de esas tres potencias no eran aniquilarse mutuamente, sino tener controlada a sus respectivas poblaciones.



Estamos viviendo 1984


----------



## Simo Hayha (3 Abr 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Mapa de situación
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1010608



Menudo país de mierda que es rusia. Este es el resultado de un mes de hoperación hespecial? País de mierda, no hay más, Y ahora la pregunta es, quien va a limpiar la chatarra y los miles de cadáveres de orcorrusos que han quedado esparcidos por todos los lados?


----------



## alfonbass (3 Abr 2022)

Que os fastidia...  pero fue alguien que dió la vuelta y llevo a un país, prácticamente "de cabras" a ser uno de los países más libres del mundo


----------



## Simo Hayha (3 Abr 2022)

Pablo Naron dijo:


> Si, envía armas, personas, y apoya y ejecuta las sanciones.
> 
> España esta en guerra contra Rusia, y pagara las consecuencias.



No envía las sufientes. Contra el nazismo no valen medias tintas, hay que matarles a todos.


----------



## Teuro (3 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> El punto no es si se "acaba Ucrania" o no, de hecho, yo diría que es algo irrelevante, de hecho, cualquier otra cosa que no sea el fin de Ucrania tal y como lo conocemos es un fracaso mayúsculo para Rusia
> Putin quería algo rápido, de hecho, por algo mandaron a Yanukovich a Bielorrusia un par de días después de la invasión, es decir, todo estaba preparado para tomar el control de Kiev a los pocos días
> La cuestión es que eso no ha ocurrido y ahí está el problema, porque no se trata de una victoria militar, si solo fuera eso USA habría ganado en Afganistan o en Vietnam, pero eso tampoco ocurrió....
> 
> ...



Ahí está el problema. En que clase de alucinación o enajenación mental hizo pensar a los mandamases rusos que iban a invadir un país de más de 40 millones de personas de manera "sencilla". No se ha invadido ningún país de ese tamaño desde la IIGM y las "invasiones" usanas de países menores han acabado todas en fracaso. Las experiencias previas eran muy negativas.


----------



## Teuro (3 Abr 2022)

Pablo Naron dijo:


> Si, envía armas, personas, y apoya y ejecuta las sanciones.
> 
> España esta en guerra contra Rusia, y pagara las consecuencias.



¿Una inflación en marzo en España mayor que en Rusia, a pesar de las sanciones, le parece poco pago?


----------



## Simo Hayha (3 Abr 2022)

La OTAN y la UE deben montar una operación especial en rusia para capturar a orcoputin y sentarle frente al tribunal de derechos humanos de La Haya por los crímenes de lesa humanidad cometidos en Ucrania. Y se tienen que hacer antes de que muera de cáncer. No solo debe pagar por ello en el infierno, si no aquí en la tierra también.


----------



## Teuro (3 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Es una carrera que lleva años jugándose, la PAX Americana y la complacencia ha hecho que ahora mismo EEUU esté en clara inferioridad.



Bueno, en juguetitos si, en todo lo demás no. La tecnología y la información la domina de largo EEUU.


----------



## Teuro (3 Abr 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Estamos viviendo 1984



En 1984 éramos de "Eurasia", y ahora resulta que somos de "Oceanía".


----------



## NEKRO (3 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Mi opinión es que Rusia no va a anexionar nada, Donbas independiente y Crimea rusa, punto, lo que van a intentar es eliminar de nazis al menos hasta el oeste de Ukronazistan.



Si que se va a anexionar, pero no ahora, dentro de unos años.
Ahora zonas como Jersón o Zaporiyia, se declararán como republicas independientes, en unos meses Rusia las reconocerá y después pedirán la anexión y Rusia aceptará.


----------



## alfonbass (3 Abr 2022)

Vamos a ver, no puede usted argumentar la mayor libertad en "occidente" en todos los aspectos, y argumentarlo con dos casos, en los que,yo no sé los motivos ni las circunstancias de esos casos en concreto.
Cuando se habla de una mayor libertad en Europa, lo hacemos porque es algo evidente, incluso con gobiernos infames y políticos dados a buscar y a aguantar su poder, como es el caso de España, pero es que, AUN ASÍ, existe esa mayor libertad
En Europa, usted puede posicionarse como quiera, eso es innegable y no hace falta que me ponga cuatro o cinco casos donde no sabemos muchos datos.

Si, a ninguno le gusta la pobreza, de donde saca esa majadería? Por eso, precisamente, es tan negativo la existencia de un estado como el ruso, que esquilma a su población a base de bien. Se han convertido en la gasolinera de China..olé ese triunfo....


----------



## Teuro (3 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Menudo país de mierda que es rusia. Este es el resultado de un mes de hoperación hespecial? País de mierda, no hay más, Y ahora la pregunta es, quien va a limpiar la chatarra y los miles de cadáveres de orcorrusos que han quedado esparcidos por todos los lados?



Se van a quedar solo con el corredor a Crimea.


----------



## NEKRO (3 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> La OTAN y la UE deben montar una operación especial en rusia para capturar a orcoputin y sentarle frente al tribunal de derechos humanos de La Haya por los crímenes de lesa humanidad cometidos en Ucrania. Y se tienen que hacer antes de que muera de cáncer. No solo debe pagar por ello en el infierno, si no aquí en la tierra también.



Tu camello es un hijoputa que te debe pasar la mierda más toxica del mercado para decir tantas sandeces juntas.


----------



## Teuro (3 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> La OTAN y la UE deben montar una operación especial en rusia para capturar a orcoputin y sentarle frente al tribunal de derechos humanos de La Haya por los crímenes de lesa humanidad cometidos en Ucrania. Y se tienen que hacer antes de que muera de cáncer. No solo debe pagar por ello en el infierno, si no aquí en la tierra también.



A ver si el cáncer lo ha cogido por jugar demasiado en el laboratorio haciendo pócimas con polonio.


----------



## alfonbass (3 Abr 2022)

De todas formas está acusado de espionaje...yo no sé si es cierto o no, pero no lo está por ser "proruso" ni nada similar....que es el punto


----------



## alfonbass (3 Abr 2022)

Ah, que le dió pena, dice...


----------



## manodura79 (3 Abr 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Menuda escenificación. Ya la cosa va tomando tintes de comedia.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (3 Abr 2022)

Una gran explosión ocurrió en #Baku , la capital de #Azerbaiyan . Hay decenas de muertos y heridos.


----------



## Simo Hayha (3 Abr 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Si que se va a anexionar, pero no ahora, dentro de unos años.
> Ahora zonas como Jersón o Zaporiyia, se declararán como republicas independientes, en unos meses Rusia las reconocerá y después pedirán la anexión y Rusia aceptará.



Te ha faltado decir que serán anexiones no imperialistas. Así te habría quedado una tontada redonda.


----------



## Pablo Naron (3 Abr 2022)

Sanchez nos ha metido en una guerra contra rusia sin consultar al pueblo.

Tiene que convocar elecciones de forma inmediata, o hacer un referéndum sobre si queremos estar en guerra contra rusia.

Esa decisión no la puede mantener el de forma unipersonal, la democracia no es eso, algo así de trascendente se tiene que decidir en democracia.


----------



## alfonbass (3 Abr 2022)

Son miles....


----------



## NEKRO (3 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Te ha faltado decir que serán anexiones no imperialistas. Así te habría quedado una tontada redonda.



Menos tontadas que las que tu sueltas cada vez que escribes, que solamente dices las gilipolleces típicas de un niñato mal criado o las de un enfermo mental severo.


----------



## Sanctis (3 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Te ha faltado decir que serán anexiones no imperialistas. Así te habría quedado una tontada redonda.



Anexiones sanas.


----------



## Simo Hayha (3 Abr 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Menos tontadas que las que tu sueltas cada vez que escribes, que solamente dices las gilipolleces típicas de un niñato mal criado o las de un enfermo mental severo.



Me hablas como si fuese yo el que está cometiendo crímenes de lesa humanidad, y no orcoputin y los orcorrusos. Alguien tendrá que pagar con la horca por los miles de civiles ucranios que putin ha dado orden de asesinar, digo yo no?


----------



## Oso Polar (3 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Pues la barbaridad de Bucha puede cambiar bastante las cosas. Quizás le entren ganas a Biden de “animar” a Europa a que sancione a Gazprombank, porque le ha quedado ese flequito suelto en estas sus colonias.
> 
> Por otra parte, me sorprende que los rusos se retiren de una ciudad dejando tirados un montón de cadáveres en medio de la calle, para que hoy lo vea todo el mundo. Lo de fosas comunes sí podría ser, pero esto, es raro de cojones.
> Quien haya visto los vídeos sabrá a qué me refiero…
> ...



Lo de Bucha es claramente una escena montana, hay autos agujereados por balas pero las lunas intactas, lo de risa es que hay un "muerto" que sigue montado en su bicicleta tipo BMX y el color de sus piel es casi naranja como si estuviera en estado de descomposición y otros cadáveres están puestos en el asfalto pero no tiene sentido la supuesta escena del crimen ya que es tan artificial, tampoco hay de sangre u órganos que se encuentre esparcidos alrededor de los muertos. Los testigos son de risa dicen que les dispararon sin mediar palabra desde sus vehículos cuando pasaban pero ningún cadáver fue arrollado, ahora te imaginas el daño que hace un calibre 7.62 o 5.56 OTAN a un cuerpo humano ni decir los cañones de 20mm o 30mm.

Un teatro de baja monta para desinformadores.


----------



## Oso Polar (3 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> En Odessa y sus alrededores hay un gran almacenamiento de combustibles y lubricantes. Los tanques están ubicados en depósitos de petróleo, instalaciones de infraestructura militar y en el territorio de las terminales de transporte.
> 
> Lista de objetos y su ubicación exacta en orden numérico:
> 
> ...



Aviso para navegantes, los rusos se dan el lujo de decirles a los ucranianos en Odessa, sabemos donde están y pronto los van a visitar unos amigos llamados Kaliber, Iskander y Bastion.


----------



## manodura79 (3 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Lo de Bucha es claramente una escena montana, hay autos agujereados por balas pero las lunas intactas, lo de risa es que hay un "muerto" que sigue montado en su bicicleta tipo BMX y el color de sus piel es casi naranja como si estuviera en estado de descomposición y otros cadáveres están puestos en el asfalto pero no tiene sentido la supuesta escena del crimen ya que es tan artificial, tampoco hay de sangre u órganos que se encuentre esparcidos alrededor de los muertos. Los testigos son de risa dicen que les dispararon sin mediar palabra desde sus vehículos cuando pasaban pero ningún cadáver fue arrollado, ahora te imaginas el daño que hace un calibre 7.62 o 5.56 OTAN a un cuerpo humano ni decir los cañones de 20mm o 30mm.
> 
> Un teatro de baja monta para desinformadores.



Todo es tan vulgar que ya ni merece la pena comentarlo. 
Pero ya queda el relato "los rusos han hecho una carnicería y vale ya". Ni un solo video del tiroteo, (porque eso ha tenido que ser un tiroteo) ni un solo herido, los muertos todos en pose dispuestos en puntos concretos. Ninguno es posición de huir o con disparos por la espalda....


----------



## Mabuse (3 Abr 2022)

El vídrio está bloqueado en burbuja, paso de ir a AFP a darles impresiones por la cara.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Esta es la primera generación de la historia de la humanidad que creció en una constante guerra aunque sólo fuese en los videojuegos. Las experiencias crean estructuras neuronales que conforman la realidad y la cosmovisión de los individuos .
> 
> Los niños aunque sean conscientes de que es un juego , realmente lo están viviendo . su mente lo está viviendo . Es un aprendizaje. El cerebro de un taxista es parecido al de otro taxista ANATÓMICAMENTE , pero diferente al de un músico.
> 
> ...




Aunque durante el juego los personajes parece que se mueven de forma autónoma , es el jugador quien los maneja .
Entendamos que quien decide matar o huir es el político no el soldado .

Si este hilo se centra en el contenido de las batallas , está perdiendo de vista quien maneja los hilos, que es lo que importa.


----------



## Nefersen (3 Abr 2022)

Pablo Naron dijo:


> Si, envía armas, personas, y apoya y ejecuta las sanciones.
> 
> España esta en guerra contra Rusia, y pagara las consecuencias.



No. Eso nunca ha sido así. Apoyar a un bando en una guerra con equipamiento no implica una declaración de guerra. Por ejemplo, la URSS nunca estuvo en guerra contra Franco por el hecho de apoyar con ayuda material y asesores al bando republicano.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (3 Abr 2022)

Pablo Naron dijo:


> Sanchez nos ha metido en una guerra contra rusia sin consultar al pueblo.
> 
> Tiene que convocar elecciones de forma inmediata, o hacer un referéndum sobre si queremos estar en guerra contra rusia.
> 
> Esa decisión no la puede mantener el de forma unipersonal, la democracia no es eso, algo así de trascendente se tiene que decidir en democracia.



Y el Borbón usurpador mando supremo de las fuerzas armadas que ha apoyado y firmado de su puño los decretos y leyes que lo permiten.

Pero no esperes nada de este régimen borbonico plutopartidocrático ilegítimo y usurpador antidemocrático.


----------



## Nefersen (3 Abr 2022)

Nunca se han considerado así.


----------



## No al NOM (3 Abr 2022)

Los que critican a Rubén Gisbert




De Graná, madrileño, del Atleti. Pro OTAN y Pro Zelensky. Un monguer a cualquier hora


----------



## Nefersen (3 Abr 2022)

Ya, es cierto que estamos reinventando la idea de la guerra. Ahora los usanos hablan de information war, cyberwar, economic war, kinetic war, etc. Y son todo facetas de la hybrid war. Pero la legislación internacional sólo considera la kinetic war como causus belli válido.


----------



## Nefersen (3 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Los que critican a Rubén Gisbert
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1010663
> 
> ...



Éste es el tipo de persona que es feliz.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (3 Abr 2022)

NO CONTRASTADO

BEBE MUTANTE

NO SE SI DE LOS DE TURQUIA

ES LO QUE TIENEN LOS BIOLABS
QUE NO SALE NADA BUENO DE ELLOS










Rut Row its Kevin™


CAUTION: THIS ISN'T EVEN SUITABLE FOR ADULTS!! CRISPR CAS-9 GENE EDITING AT ITS FINEST THIS IS WHAT GENE EDITING LOOKS LIKE THIS IS JUST HOW IT WAS IN THE DAYS OF NOAH




anonup.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (3 Abr 2022)

__





Noticia: - SE ESTA LIANDO PARDA EN SRI LANKA. EL DINERO DE LOS BANCOS ESTA SEGURO. ADEMAS HAN CORTADO LAS REDES SOCIALES PARA EVITAR PANICO


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/se-esta-liando-parda-en-sri-lanka-el-dinero-de-los-bancos-esta-seguro-ademas-han-cortado-las-redes-sociales-para-evitar-panico.1736545/ 7 minutes ago In Sri Lanka, all social networks have been...




www.burbuja.info




* Mr. Deeds *@MrDeeds1111  

7 minutes ago In Sri Lanka, all social networks have been turned off.
The local government declared a state of emergency and imposed a curfew due to mass protests due to the economic crisis and lack of fuel. Network data shows that now local residents do not have access to all social networks — Telegram, Twitter, YouTube and all the others.​ https://anonup.com/upload/videos/20...932531e153848402b143bc3616_video_original.mp4

https://anonup.com/thread/858461

 
 ​


----------



## NEKRO (3 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Me hablas como si fuese yo el que está cometiendo crímenes de lesa humanidad, y no orcoputin y los orcorrusos. Alguien tendrá que pagar con la horca por los miles de civiles ucranios que putin ha dado orden de asesinar, digo yo no?



Que si orco no se que, que si orco tal, que si la horda, teneis la mentalidad de un niño.


----------



## raptors (3 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Los "expertos" han fallado tanto en Rusia (Blitzkrieg) como en la OTAN (colapso), así que ya sabéis, temed a los expertos que fallan en todos los augurios y escriben libros explicando por qué fallaron y cómo ocurrieron los hechos.
> 
> A mi entender: En el "resto del mundo" les ha sentado como una patada en los cojones la "arbitrariedad" del manejo de la economía por parte de occidente en el sentido de embargar el oro y restringir transacciones: Si a los rusos le hacen eso qué le harían ellos en similar situación con menos capacidad coercitiva. Por otro lado el caso de la India parece que tanto años de lecciones anglo se han aprendido bien la lección: Me suda la polla el resto del mundo mientas yo pueda hacer dinero, así que le importa un comino el devenir de los ucranianos si puedo obtener gasolina con un 25% de descuento. A China lo que le preocupa es que occidente sea demasiado poderoso, de ahí su apoyo a Rusia, bueno, y el conseguir materias primas baratas sin perder la clientela. Por eso China se dedica a cuadrar el círculo. Y por último están los países árabes, que no se callan y lo dicen abiertamente: Ven injusto el tratamiento a los rubios ucranianos y la indiferencia hacia los musulmanes en conflictos similares, es su punto de vista más o menos neutral, aunque ignoran que las consecuencias a nivel mundial de lo que ocurra en Irak son irrelevantes a las catastróficas consecuencias de lo que ocurra en Ucrania: Nadie va a lanzar nukes por si Irak cae o no cae cuando si se pueden lanzar en Ucrania, los musulmanes se engañan, el conflicto ucraniano es muy peligroso. También es cierto que los saudíes hacen como los indios: "a por la pasta". El caso latinoamericano y africano es de neutralidad, aunque hay un apoyo tácito a occidente y por otra parte ven oportunidad de mejora, de ahí su neutralidad.



ja ja ja el _"teuro"_ tiene miedo del avance ruso...


----------



## NEKRO (3 Abr 2022)

O la República de Vermont, o lo que hicieron con el Reino de Hawai, que se convirtio en la República de Hawai y después anexión a los EEUU.


----------



## Nefersen (3 Abr 2022)

Yo voy a dejar de consumir ensaladilla rusa. ¡Jódete Putin!


----------



## NEKRO (3 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> No. Eso nunca ha sido así. Apoyar a un bando en una guerra con equipamiento no implica una declaración de guerra. Por ejemplo, la URSS nunca estuvo en guerra contra Franco por el hecho de apoyar con ayuda material y asesores al bando republicano.



Igual que España tampoco estaba en guerra con la URSS aunque mando la división azul.


----------



## raptors (3 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Ni hablar, ese reparto es una mierda y carece de legitimidad histórica. Te propongo otro: Casi todo lo verde y amarillo se llama "Virreinado de Nueva España" y lo rojo de EEUU unido hasta la desembocadura del Mississippi se llama "Luisiana Española".



y que la m@m@ de _"teuro"_ se llame _"meretriz"_ ja ja ja


----------



## Ahmat Sila (3 Abr 2022)

He visto la foto de los ultras Sur con los salva Uraniya. Menudod imbéciles, mucha pancarta pero ninguno tiene huevos a aparecer por Ucrania y enfrentar a Rusia.

Losers perdedores


----------



## Nico (3 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> No envía las sufientes. Contra el nazismo no valen medias tintas, *hay que matarles a todos.*




En una que estamos de acuerdo !!... a la infecta "Brigada Azov" (nazi declarada) hay que pasarle por arriba sin piedad.

Mira tú como coincidimos en algo al final.


----------



## raptors (3 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Conclusiones alucinantes. Estadista sería si en estos 20 años que lleva gobernando hubiera multiplicado el PIB per cápita ruso a niveles noruegos y tuviera a todos los países de la UE detrás de el babeando por obtener inversiones o financiación rusa para proyectos e inversiones innovadoras. En vez de eso tiene a todos los vecinos exsoviéticos odiando en lo más profundo a todo lo ruso y a su población haciendo cola por obtener una bolsa de azucar.



_Bla bla bla_ a este empinado proUsa.. le duele todo lo que favorezca a rusia...


----------



## Francotirador Wali (3 Abr 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Que si orco no se que, que si orco tal, que si la horda, teneis la mentalidad de un niño.



No, les pagan. Lo de la horda empezaron a decirlo por aqui y luego salia por medios mas generalistas.


----------



## raptors (3 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Las colas en las gasolineras, para la leche etc.. tambien estan por aquí.
> 
> Bielorrusia uno de los principales ( por industria ) vecinos exsovieticos esta ya casi totalmente integrada en Rusia, que se lleva muy bien con la mayoría de los otros. Salvo con Georgia, en este caso dos provincias se independizaron y estan pidiendo unirse a Rusia. Así que no se de donde sacas eso de todos los vecinos..... .
> 
> Solo los balticos y lo que quede de ucrania son enemigos de los rusos.



Adjaria esta estudiando la posibilidad de independizarse totalmente de georgia....


----------



## Francotirador Wali (3 Abr 2022)

Eso iba a decir yo


----------



## clapham5 (3 Abr 2022)

7 kilometros ...
No 1 ni 2 , ni 3 que ya es bastante . 7 kilometros ha caminado hoy el clapham bajo un sol que rajaba las piedras a 35 ' C sobre cero de banco en banco , de casa de cambio en casa de cambio buscando desesperadamente RUBLOS y nada ....A G O T A D O S 
Le dijeron al clapham que hay lista de espera para cuando lleguen . Intentaron colarle 1 millon de satoshis con un 10 % de descuento pero el clapham no se dejo embaucar . A punto estuvo de entrarle a un soberano de la reina Victoria pero desde el Brexit el clapham no quiere mierda britanica ni siquiera de 22K . En fin ... Que habra que irse a Rusia a comprarlos ...
y guardarlos , eso si ...como te pillen en el aeropuerto de Miami con un fajo de rublos le meten al clapham 10 anos por costilla 
Hoy el clapham recibio un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia . El Zar ha llamado a " consultas " al nuncio apostolico y le ha dicho que si el Papa visita Kiev , Moscu rompera relaciones diplomaticas con El Vaticano . 
Y de ahi a cerrar las 300 iglesias catolicas rusas , va un paso . Aunque el clapham cree que el Kremlin tiene un arma secreta 
Dicen que hay un video del Papa Francisco , en Cuba con dos reclutas de 21 y 22 . anos , no seais mal pensados 
En fin . El clapham se aburre . La I Guerra Mundial 4 anos , la II Guerra Mundial 6 anos , esta deberia durar 8 anos y terminar en el 2030 con la toma del ultimo reducto de territorio occidental : Asturias . Es que esta Guerra es ilogica , hoyga . un disparate 
Que tomo Kiev , que no lo tomo , que desnazifico , que no desnazifico , Odessa si , Odessa no . Que corto el gas , que no lo corto 
Asi no se puede hoyga ...Nos mata primero la inflacion que la Guerra ...
Al 10 % en 2030 no tendras nada y seras feliz . Llegaremos al " Guerra en Ucrania XXXVIII " ? DA


----------



## Josant2022 (3 Abr 2022)

Pablo Naron dijo:


> Sanchez nos ha metido en una guerra contra rusia sin consultar al pueblo.
> 
> Tiene que convocar elecciones de forma inmediata, o hacer un referéndum sobre si queremos estar en guerra contra rusia.
> 
> Esa decisión no la puede mantener el de forma unipersonal, la democracia no es eso, algo así de trascendente se tiene que decidir en democracia.



España es una democracia que tiene perfectamente definida esa eventualidad que no se ha producido de momento
Menos demagogia y más estudiar.








El procedimiento para declarar la guerra como procedimiento para acordar la participación en conflictos armados


1. La competencia del Rey para declarar la guerra en el marco de la Monarquía parlamentaria 2. Iniciativa del Presidente del Gobierno 3. Autorización de la..




vlex.es


----------



## raptors (3 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> 1 TRILLON ES 1 MILLON DE MILLONES ( 12 CEROS )
> La reunificacion de Alemania costo 2 trillones de euros y la guerra de afganistan 2 trillones de dolares ( de esos 2 trillones de dolares , 800 mil millones en costes directos de guerra )
> Por tanto Su Senoria pido para mi cliente , el clapham , una indemnizacion de 10 ZANKS por faltas a su honor y reputacion foril y pido la pena maxima , expulsion y baneo al acusado que ha demostrado no haber ido a la escuela .



la mejor nomenclatura es: _"10¹² es un billón..."_ y la mejor manera de hacer cuentas..


----------



## Francotirador Wali (3 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> 1 TRILLON ES 1 MILLON DE MILLONES ( 12 CEROS )
> La reunificacion de Alemania costo 2 trillones de euros y la guerra de afganistan 2 trillones de dolares ( de esos 2 trillones de dolares , 800 mil millones en costes directos de guerra )
> Por tanto Su Senoria pido para mi cliente , el clapham , una indemnizacion de 10 ZANKS por faltas a su honor y reputacion foril y pido la pena maxima , expulsion y baneo al acusado que ha demostrado no haber ido a la escuela .



Eso es un trillon americano tontaina


----------



## Hal8995 (3 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> 7 kilometros ...
> No 1 ni 2 , ni 3 que ya es bastante . 7 kilometros ha caminado hoy el clapham bajo un sol que rajaba las piedras a 35 ' C sobre cero de banco en banco , de casa de cambio en casa de cambio buscando desesperadamente RUBLOS y nada ....A G O T A D O S
> Le dijeron al clapham que hay lista de espera para cuando lleguen . Intentaron colarle 1 millon de satoshis con un 10 % de descuento pero el clapham no se dejo embaucar . A punto estuvo de entrarle a un soberano de la reina Victoria pero desde el Brexit el clapham no quiere mierda britanica ni siquiera de 22K . En fin ... Que habra que irse a Rusia a comprarlos ...
> y guardarlos , eso si ...como te pillen en el aeropuerto de Miami con un fajo de rublos le meten al clapham 10 anos por costilla
> ...



Pues cuando encuentres el sitio pide un trillón y los cuentas a ver cuantos te dan.


----------



## Pinovski (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Ahmat Sila (3 Abr 2022)

Están sacando en imágenes los Ucros tanques Oxidados de meses. Llevo dándome cuenta ya semanas


----------



## raptors (3 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Plantéate que hacían las tropas en Kiev y alrededores, nada salvo amenazar, ahora es necesario que se conquiste todo el Donbass donde ya están inmovilizadas las tropas ucranianas y que necesitan atacar la línea que han montado las AFU para atacar a Donnetsk y Lugansk, en una guerra tan amplia los frentes se mueven, lo importante es el combustible, la logista en general y la supremacía aérea y de eso los rusos van sobrados.



el _"trotano"_ es otro de los proUsa que confunden _deseos_ con _hechos...._


----------



## raptors (3 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Ucrania *ya perdió la Marina.*
> Ucrania *ya perdió la Fuera Aérea.*
> Ucrania *ya perdió los sistemas de defensa aérea (radares y misiles).*
> Ucrania ha perdido *gran parte de sus depósitos militares.*
> ...



_Ademas de:_ 
Ucrania *ya perdió el 15% de su territorio...*


----------



## clapham5 (3 Abr 2022)

El clapham ha decidido muy sabiamente enviar al ignoratorio ( mientras cagaba ) a tres comemierdas 
Eso de cagar e ignorar al mismo tiempo no es facil . Has de tener una coordinacion de mente y esfinter muy precisa , pero vale la pena intentarlo Trata de que el mojon caiga al inodoro al tiempo que sale en la pantalla " tus cambios se han guardado "
El mundo se va a la mierda ...todo apesta pero no se hunde . pandemia y III guerra mundial , todo junto y la gente en estado de coma 
tu ves la gente por ahi entrando en Bershka y te dan ganas de darles con un martillo en la cabeza ...
A ver si manana ocurre algo .AGUR
Ni un misero ZANK


----------



## Francotirador Wali (3 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> _Ademas de:_
> Ucrania *ya perdió el 15% de su territorio...*



Y la unica refineria de petroleo por lo visto


----------



## Ahmat Sila (3 Abr 2022)

67 objetivos destruidos hoy, cientos de terroristas eliminados, entre ellos 100 mercenarios extranjeros en Karkiv


----------



## Impresionante (3 Abr 2022)

MOSCÚ, 3 de abril. /TASS/. A petición del presidente turco, Recep Tayyip Erdogan, al presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, Rusia brindará asistencia en la evacuación de ciudadanos extranjeros que están siendo rehenes de los nacionalistas en Mariupol, dijo el domingo el jefe del Centro de Control de Defensa Nacional de Rusia, coronel general Mikhail Mizintsev. .

"De acuerdo con la solicitud del presidente de la República de Turquía al presidente de la Federación Rusa [Vladimir Vladimirovich] Putin, se tomó la decisión de brindar asistencia total en la evacuación de ciudadanos extranjeros retenidos como rehenes por los militantes restantes de los batallones nacionalistas. en ciertas áreas de Mariupol", señaló Mizintsev.

El Coronel General señaló que Rusia está realizando esfuerzos coordinados para evacuar a civiles y extranjeros de las regiones peligrosas de Ucrania. “Para ese propósito, estamos cooperando continuamente con las Naciones Unidas, la OSCE, el Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja y otras organizaciones internacionales”, subrayó.

Según Mizintsev, Rusia permanece atenta a las iniciativas humanitarias de otros países y organizaciones internacionales.

El 2 de abril, el ministro de Defensa Nacional de Turquía, Hulusi Akar, declaró que Ankara puede proporcionar apoyo de barcos para la evacuación de civiles y heridos en Mariupol.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (3 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Nunca se han considerado así.



Tendríamos que abrir un hilo nuevo para escribir cómo han ido cambiando las consideraciones de la guerra y toda la parafernalia jurídica que la ha rodeado. Y que en gran medida es una herencia española, de nuestros escolásticos de diferentes hornadas (Vitoria, Suárez, etc.): cómo nos inventamos y discurrimos todo el debate del siglo XVI sobre los "justos títulos", la guerra justa, etc. La religión les sirvió, en gran medida, para orillar todo ese debate tan limpio y seguir matándose en Europa durante un siglo más. Creo que después lo justificó todo la idea de "equilibrio", la lucha contra la "tiranía" (guerras napoleónicas) o contra la autocracia (guerra de Crimea). En cada época han variado las argumentaciones para justificar la propaganda bélica.

Después de 1945 la argumentación fue otra: agredido/ agresor, dejando completamente de lado las razones objetivas por las que una parte ataca y otra defiende. Basta con leer las memorias de Rokossovsky para darse cuenta, por ejemplo, de por qué la URSS no atacó antes de junio de 1941: porque no estaba preparada e intentaba formar sus unidades a marchas forzadas (el 9º Cuerpo de Ejército Mecanizado ni siquiera tenía tanques en junio de 1941). Y aun así, Rokossovsky declara que esperaban y sabían que Alemania iba a atacar. Si ellos no lo hicieron antes, es porque no pudieron.

Por lo tanto, todo este lloriqueo y esta moralina de los agredidos frente a los agresores es pura filfa, pienso para idiotas: ataca primero quien puede hacerlo y sacar ventaja de ello. Como, por otro lado, pensaban hacerlo los ucronazis y se les jodió el plan. Lástima.


----------



## raptors (3 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> No, porque nunca tuvo mucho de lo anterior. Su "marina" era una anécdota. La fuerza aerea en la práctica inutilizable. La defensa aerea y los misiles no sabemos realmente, pero no será tanto, ya que los rusos distan mucho de hacer un uso masivo de la suya, lo que quiere decir que siguen teniéndole respeto. El equipo pesado era de tercera, como casi todas las pérdidas rusas y en cuanto a los depósitos, es muy dificil saberlo pero el hecho es que siguen peleando y no les han tomado casi ninguna gran ciudad, luego deben tener aún munición de sobra y suministros.



jajaja al imbécil de: "luisgarciaredondo" le duele que le digan sus _verdades_....


----------



## Mabuse (3 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Para que os rebocéis en vuestra propia mierda proputins.



En las manos de una de las víctimas se encontró una bolsa de la compra ¿Y sabe hustec lo que había dentro?
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
LOS HUEVOS DE MANOLETE.


----------



## Ahmat Sila (3 Abr 2022)

Mi apoyo a Rusia y Serbia a defenderse de esos terroristas. Los serbios ya los sufrieron con miles de muertos.

El Nazismo criminal ha vuelto a Europa, de la mano de la OTAN


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham ha decidido muy sabiamente enviar al ignoratorio ( mientras cagaba ) a tres comemierdas
> Eso de cagar e ignorar al mismo tiempo no es facil . Has de tener una coordinacion de mente y esfinter muy precisa , pero vale la pena intentarlo Trata de que el mojon caiga al inodoro al tiempo que sale en la pantalla " tus cambios se han guardado "
> El mundo se va a la mierda ...todo apesta pero no se hunde . pandemia y III guerra mundial , todo junto y la gente en estado de coma
> tu ves la gente por ahi entrando en Bershka y te dan ganas de darles con un martillo en la cabeza ...
> ...



Te doy el zank por lo de entras a la tienda y te dan ganas de martillear, a mi me pasa ultimamente incluso andando por la calle solo con ver todo lo que veo.

Pero te la tengo guardada de cuando pusiste lo del boris jonson que estaba muerto y dando parte forense, me lo crei.........


----------



## raptors (3 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Pues es un buen ejemplo el Navalny este de como funciona la propaganda: gracias a la prensa (que ya sabemos a quien obedece) este tio es casi un símbolo en occidente... y en Rusia tiene una popularidad muy muy baja...
> Creándo realidades.



Según la última encuesta navalny andaba en el 3% de aprobación electoral...!!! No pues con razón putin (87% de aprobación..) no puede dormir con semejante rival... _ jajaja_


----------



## raptors (3 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Sobre todo que en Rusia va a pasar 9 años de cárcel.
> Y seguirá siendo un don nadie en Rusia.
> 
> Es lo que tienen los agentes de la CIA cuando les pillan.



tengo entendido que le dieron 12 años...!!


----------



## raptors (3 Abr 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Entre la gente joven de las capitales es muy popular, cuando le dejaron presentarse a la alcaldía de Moscú sacó un 27% de los votos, quedando segundo. Sólo hay que ver los visionados que tienen sus videos en ruso, muchos millones.



En ese entonces (2012) navalny traía una retórica antiOcidental y era muy pero muy nacionalista... pequeña pero gran diferencia...

La última encuesta 2021.. andaba alrededor del 3% de aprobación... Creo que porque ya no atrae las_ miradas _del pueblo ruso... es que occidente ya lo desecho....


----------



## raptors (3 Abr 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Entre la gente joven de las capitales es muy popular, cuando le dejaron presentarse a la alcaldía de Moscú sacó un 27% de los votos, quedando segundo. Sólo hay que ver los visionados que tienen sus videos en ruso, muchos millones.



Eso fue hace 10 años...!! en el 2012... desde entonces ya ha cambiando la percepción de mucha gente....


----------



## El Caga Chele (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## magufone (3 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Un poco de humor:
> 
> 
> *Sean Penn: "Un millonario podría poner fin a la guerra en Ucrania"*
> ...



Bueno, que ponga el pasta...
Ah espera que igual otro dia...
Este tio se cree que los aviones ahora son como en la 2GM?


----------



## raptors (3 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo preocupante de todo esto es que llevan preparando "juguetitos" desde hace años y ahora todo el mundo se va a dedicar como locos a investigar, diseñar e implementar juguetitos similares o mejores.



_ "juguetitos"_ son los que le compro a tu m@m@... jajaja nunca te mueras _"teuro"_...


----------



## tomcat ii (3 Abr 2022)

Rusia ha muerto, algunos no quieren enterarse pero es más que obvio. Después de las primeras fotos que muestran lo que realmente significa ser ocupado por los rusos, se acelerarán las sanciones y el envío de material militar cada vez más potente. Jamás se permitirá que lleguen a Polonia y las sanciones son de por vida, no creo que ni siquiera a China le valga la pena comerciar con ellos a la larga. Son los nuevos nazis y se lo han ganado a pulso. Y hablando de nazis, a ver si espabilan ya los alemanes que son los que más cuerda les están dando.


----------



## raptors (3 Abr 2022)

El Caga Chele dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1010713



*Ja, ja, ja ...*


----------



## raptors (3 Abr 2022)

Ouuuch... eso dolió...


----------



## magufone (3 Abr 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Tendríamos que abrir un hilo nuevo para escribir cómo han ido cambiando las consideraciones de la guerra y toda la parafernalia jurídica que la ha rodeado. Y que en gran medida es una herencia española, de nuestros escolásticos de diferentes hornadas (Vitoria, Suárez, etc.): cómo nos inventamos y discurrimos todo el debate del siglo XVI sobre los "justos títulos", la guerra justa, etc. La religión les sirvió, en gran medida, para orillar todo ese debate tan limpio y seguir matándose en Europa durante un siglo más. Creo que después lo justificó todo la idea de "equilibrio", la lucha contra la "tiranía" (guerras napoleónicas) o contra la autocracia (guerra de Crimea). En cada época han variado las argumentaciones para justificar la propaganda bélica.
> 
> Después de 1945 la argumentación fue otra: agredido/ agresor, dejando completamente de lado las razones objetivas por las que una parte ataca y otra defiende. Basta con leer las memorias de Rokossovsky para darse cuenta, por ejemplo, de por qué la URSS no atacó antes de junio de 1941: porque no estaba preparada e intentaba formar sus unidades a marchas forzadas (el 9º Cuerpo de Ejército Mecanizado ni siquiera tenía tanques en junio de 1941). Y aun así, Rokossovsky declara que esperaban y sabían que Alemania iba a atacar. Si ellos no lo hicieron antes, es porque no pudieron.
> 
> Por lo tanto, todo este lloriqueo y esta moralina de los agredidos frente a los agresores es pura filfa, pienso para idiotas: ataca primero quien puede hacerlo y sacar ventaja de ello. Como, por otro lado, pensaban hacerlo los ucronazis y se les jodió el plan. Lástima.



De hecho, ya hacia los años 30 Stalin no dormia con esa posibilidad, ambos sabian que era cuestión de tiempo; ademas sabian ambos que Hitler NECESITABA hacerse con Rusia para enfrentarse a lo que Goebbels intento hacer llamar "la plutocracia angloamericana" (el término usado por Hitler de anglosajones no estaba libre de cierto concepto de parentesco y no les era comodo) por otro lado la idea de lebensraum era ya conocida por todos; la historia es complicadisima.


----------



## Magick (3 Abr 2022)

A medida que avanza la guerra en Ucrania, la intensa actividad de vuelos ISR de la OTAN ha persistido durante el último mes. En colaboración con
@ameliaairheart
, este mapa muestra la actividad del ISR sueco y de la OTAN del 13 al 31 de marzo de 2022.


----------



## Magick (3 Abr 2022)

Última hora: se espera que EE. UU. ayude a facilitar la transferencia de tanques de los aliados de la OTAN a Ucrania, según altos funcionarios estadounidenses. Los tanques serán tanques T-72 de la era soviética, que el ejército ucraniano tiene experiencia operando y serán entregados “en días, no semanas”, me dijeron.


----------



## Salamandra (3 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Nunca se han considerado así.



Hombre, que estamos en el bando que las impone ¿Que esperas que se considere?.

Pero se ponen por las guerras y cuando amenazas o sienten que has amenazado a otros y por absurdas razones como democracia por bloques que incluyen países con mucho menos de democracia que los sancionados o por fabricación de armas prohibidas tanto químicas como nucleares cuando el mismo grupo las fabrica o porque un grupo terrorista ataca en una país invadimos otro porque ampara esos grupos y algunas veces por motivos que no con ciertos.

De hecho a Rusia se las han impuesto por la invasión de Ucrania. El hecho es que sólo las puede imponer el bando que puede vivir mejor con ellas que el contrario. Hasta ahora el de la OTAN y sobre todo el país de Zumosol que, entre ellos entre los terceros a los que obligan, te llevan a la edad de piedra sin pegar un tiro...hasta que el juego se repite y se les va la mano. Puede ser hoy precisamente que unos cuantos han dicho basta a esta forma de terrorismo económico que ha matado y mucho a la población civil de unos cuantos países.

Ahora toca que nos lleven a nosotros al quinto infierno precisamente por imponer esas sanciones. Cosas de idiotas y de sancionarnos comprando petróleo de segunda meno allende el mar. Porque los EEUU no van a sacar mágicamente y de un día para otro el petróleo que nos van a vender. Nos lo van revender y bien carito.

¡Qué irónico!. El cazador matado por el lider de la manada, cuando se supone que cazan juntos otros animales.


----------



## Magick (3 Abr 2022)

Informe desde #Mariinka, república de #Donetsk, liberada de los batallones de #UcraniaNazis. La destrucción en este clip es anterior a la #Guerra de Ucrania, de los años de bombardeo de #DNR por parte de #Ucrania desde 2014. Uniformes dejados por desertores. #Rusia #AzovBatallion #Donbas


----------



## El Caga Chele (3 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Rusia ha muerto, algunos no quieren enterarse pero es más que obvio. Después de las primeras fotos que muestran lo que realmente significa ser ocupado por los rusos, se acelerarán las sanciones y el envío de material militar cada vez más potente. Jamás se permitirá que lleguen a Polonia y las sanciones son de por vida, no creo que ni siquiera a China le valga la pena comerciar con ellos a la larga. Son los nuevos nazis y se lo han ganado a pulso. Y hablando de nazis, a ver si espabilan ya los alemanes que son los que más cuerda les están dando.



Las fotos son nada, hay evidencia grafica para lanzar al cielo de los abusos ukranos desde hace 8 años y no pasa na'. 
Pasara lo que la prensa diga.


----------



## Magick (3 Abr 2022)

Marinka, región de Donetsk, los combatientes de la RPD avanzaron y derrotaron a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, dejaron atrás no solo sus cadáveres sino también a los prisioneros. Soldados de la RPD asesinados con las piernas atadas, con disparos en las manos.


----------



## Magick (3 Abr 2022)

Un oficial de la República Popular de Donetsk habla sobre civiles heridos y otros crímenes cometidos por el ejército ucraniano.


----------



## Ahmat Sila (3 Abr 2022)

Trabajo el metal, desde que sale de la máquina con aceite, hasta que se suelda y pinta.

Estos carros con óxido no se forman como consecuencia de un fuego, se producen por la falta de pintura primero, y en segundo lugar por la exposición a la humedad, lluvia, sol. Estás chatarras estuvieron al aire libre durante muchos meses.


----------



## The_unknown (3 Abr 2022)

Veo mucha propaganda proucraniana en los medios. Mucha desinformación.


----------



## Magick (3 Abr 2022)

*"Un Cambio De Paradigma Que Los Medios Occidentales Aún No Se Han Comido" - Rublo Ruso Relanzado, Vinculado Al Oro Y Los Productos Básicos*

Al ofrecerse a comprar oro a los bancos rusos a un precio fijo de 5000 rublos por gramo, el Banco de Rusia ha vinculado el rublo al oro y, desde que el oro cotiza en dólares estadounidenses, ha establecido un precio mínimo para el rublo en términos del dólar estadounidense…






"A Paradigm Shift Western Media Hasn't Grasped Yet" - Russian Ruble Relaunched, Linked To Gold & Commodities | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Simo Hayha (3 Abr 2022)

The_unknown dijo:


> Veo mucha propaganda proucraniana en los medios. Mucha desinformación.



Ilumínanos, papanatas.


----------



## Magick (3 Abr 2022)

“Durante los 55 días de Bagdad, los “misiles inteligentes” y las “bombas quirúrgicas” de los estadounidenses mataron a 32.195 niños iraquíes (y estos datos, lamentablemente, son ciertos porque fueron suministrados por la fuente menos sospechosa: el Pentágono). Pero nadie los ha enseñado, ni siquiera la poderosísima y admirada CNN, que prefirió enfocar las cámaras en el espectáculo pirotécnico de las trazadoras y los destellos de las bombas, y aún después, cuando se reveló la figura de la masacre aterradora, nadie, en la Occidente, al menos lo recordaba. Destrucción de esos 32 mil niños muertos, nadie en Occidente ha llorado por ellos".

Massimo Fini


----------



## Simo Hayha (3 Abr 2022)

Defecaciones rusas a su paso por territorio extranjero


----------



## Magick (3 Abr 2022)

“Мир спасет Красота”

“Al MUNDO lo salvará la BELLEZA”
Fyodor Dostoevsky


----------



## Ahmat Sila (3 Abr 2022)

Que grandes los ruskis anónimos 

En Odessa y sus alrededores hay un gran almacenamiento de combustibles y lubricantes. Los tanques están ubicados en depósitos de petróleo, instalaciones de infraestructura militar y en el territorio de las terminales de transporte.

Lista de objetos y su ubicación exacta en orden numérico:

Lista de objetos y su ubicación exacta en orden numérico:

▪ Aeródromo de Buyalyk — 46.887777, 30.707230

▪ Estación Odessa-Clasificación - 46.553069, 30.749945

▪ Estación Usatovo — 46.532528, 30.596672

▪ Estación Akkarzha — 46.330468, 30.555890

▪ Refinería de petróleo de Odessa (no funciona) — 46.514507, 30.684708


----------



## Simo Hayha (3 Abr 2022)

El general barro se mea en el general invierno


----------



## Ahmat Sila (3 Abr 2022)

Hay bombardeo en Odessa ahora mismo





Sila


----------



## Salamandra (3 Abr 2022)

Curioso, para el que tenga tiempo. El gas en Europa esta a 600 euros barril pero tanto en Mexico como en EEUU hay mucho gas y se cotiza a 100 euros barril. Parece que en EEUU tambien sobra gas. Mexico exporta a China nosotros compramos a EEUU.

¿A cuanto lo pagará China?
Venezuela también tiene mucho gas natural.
POr cierto, parece que Iran también. De eso no se habla nada.


----------



## raptors (3 Abr 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Curioso, para el que tenga tiempo. El gas en Europa esta a 600 euros barril pero tanto en Mexico como en EEUU hay mucho gas y se cotiza a 100 euros barril. Parece que en EEUU tambien sobra gas. Mexico exporta a China nosotros a EEUU.
> 
> ¿A cuanto lo pagará China?



El canal se llama "el chapucero" y *es un lamebotas del presidente de méxico..* al que le dicen *"El kks"...* La paradoja de esto es que, cuando el chapucero habla de geopolítica mundial... le asiste la razón... pero cuando habla de política interna... se deja ver como un _borrell_ cualquiera...

Este psudoAnalista nunca habla de la inseguridad de méxico que es la peor en décadas y como el crimen organizado se ha infiltrado en las autoridades... en méxico muere más gente por el crimen organizado que en siria... de ese tamaño es la inseguridad...!!

*kk*=desecho fecal...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Abr 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Curioso, para el que tenga tiempo. El gas en Europa esta a 600 euros barril pero tanto en Mexico como en EEUU hay mucho gas y se cotiza a 100 euros barril. Parece que en EEUU tambien sobra gas. Mexico exporta a China nosotros compramos a EEUU.
> 
> ¿A cuanto lo pagará China?
> Venezuela también tiene mucho gas natural.
> POr cierto, parece que Iran también. De eso no se habla nada.



En esta guerra por la energía hay muchas cosas extrañas…y por supuesto no se hablan de ellas, se ocultan a la mayoría de los ciudadanos….

Por ejemplo, sigue pasando el gas ruso por Ucrania…es como si en 1941, en mitad de Barbarrosa siguiese Stalin suministrando materias a Hitler…


----------



## Salamandra (3 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> El canal se llama "el chapucero" y *es un lamebotas del presidente de méxico..* al que le dicen *"El kks"...* La paradoja de esto es que, cuando el chapucero habla de geopolítica mundial... le asiste la razón... pero cuando habla de política interna... se deja ver como un _borrell_ cualquiera...
> 
> Este psudoAnalista nunca habla de la inseguridad de méxico que es la peor en décadas y como el crimen organizado se ha infiltrado en las autoridades... en méxico muere más gente por el crimen organizado que en siria... de ese tamaño es la inseguridad...!!
> 
> *kk*=desecho fecal...



Yo no le citado por la política de Mexico, lo he citado por las exportaciones de gas. Esto es tan tonto como que si hablamos de exportaciones de petróleo de otros países, muchos de ellos de aquella manera, debamos hablar de la ideología del diario. Hablamos de precio en ese país y EEUU por lo que nos toca del precio que nos lo ponen de EEUU.

De gas y petróleo saben los que dependen de ello. El resto aquí sobra porque no es el tema. En todo caso podemos hablar, porque eso si es política, por qué se vende a China y no a Europa.


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _"El representante republicano de Florida, Matt Gaetz, defendió su decisión de votar en contra de la prohibición del petróleo ruso diciendo 'si el petróleo ruso está manchado de sangre, también lo está el petróleo venezolano [y] también el petróleo iraní". _
> 
> 
> 
> Matt Gaetz los tiene bien puestos.




_Se olvido de citar el petróleo de Arabia Saudi y el resto de los Golfos.
A lo mejor piensa que son Países idílicos.


._


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Abr 2022)

La refinería de Odesa parece que es la respuesta al ataque ucraniano…


----------



## cuasi-pepito (3 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En esta guerra por la energía hay muchas cosas extrañas…y por supuesto no se hablan de ellas, se ocultan a la mayoría de los ciudadanos….
> 
> Por ejemplo, sigue pasando el gas ruso por Ucrania…es como si en 1941, en mitad de Barbarrosa siguiese Stalin suministrando materias a Hitler…



"detalle" DEFINITIVO


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (3 Abr 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> Que grandes los ruskis anónimos
> 
> En Odessa y sus alrededores hay un gran almacenamiento de combustibles y lubricantes. Los tanques están ubicados en depósitos de petróleo, instalaciones de infraestructura militar y en el territorio de las terminales de transporte.
> 
> ...



Imagenes de esos depósitos de combustible destruidos en Odesa


t.me/intelslava/24242?single


----------



## Magick (3 Abr 2022)

Guerra Ucrania-Rusia: activistas griegos arrojan pintura sobre la artillería de la OTAN

Varios trabajadores ferroviarios griegos se han negado a transportar los vehículos blindados de Estados Unidos y la OTAN desde el puerto de Alexandra Pulis hasta las fronteras de Ucrania.


En medio de la intensificación de la ofensiva de Rusia en Ucrania, ha surgido un video que muestra a activistas en Grecia arrojando pintura a vehículos blindados de la OTAN. En particular, los trabajadores ferroviarios se han negado a transportar los vehículos blindados de EE. UU. y la OTAN desde el puerto de Alexandra Pulis hasta las fronteras de Ucrania. Las personas que se negaron descaradamente a apoyar a la OTAN y los EE. UU. han salido y se les puede ver tirando pintura a los vehículos.

VÍDEO:









Ukraine-Russia war: Greek activists throw paint on NATO artillery; Watch


Several Greek railway workers have refused to transport the US and NATOs armoured vehicles from the port of Alexandra Pulis to the borders of Ukraine.




www.republicworld.com


----------



## Michael_Knight (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Abr 2022)

Para liarla más, los rusos quieren transformar las empresas extranjeras que se han ido en cooperativas…esto si que suena a comunismo…
Las empresas que han dejado de trabajar debido a las sanciones occidentales deben transferirse a la propiedad de los empleados. Así lo declaró el Ministro de Integración y Macroeconomía de la Comisión Económica de Eurasia (CEE), Sergei Glazyev.
El mayor interés en la preservación de los puestos de trabajo y el funcionamiento de las fábricas sigue siendo de los empleados, ya que el criterio determinante a la hora de elegir un propietario es la motivación en el empleo de las personas, escribe RIA Novosti.








ЕЭК: закрывшиеся предприятия компаний Запада необходимо передать рабочим


Прекратившие работу из-за санкций Запада предприятия нужно передать в собственность работников. Об этом заявил министр по интеграции и макроэкономике Евразийской экономической комиссии (ЕЭК) Сергей Глазьев.




politexpert.net




Esta guerra va a cambiar algunas cosas…


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

Perspectivas


Artículo Original: Colonel Cassad El historiador Ilya Topchy sobre algunos aspectos de la próximas batalla en la margen izquierda. Perspectivas de la batalla por Donbass Hacer predicciones en la gu…




slavyangrad.es











Perspectivas


03/04/2022

Artículo Original: Colonel Cassad


El historiador Ilya Topchy sobre algunos aspectos de la próximas batalla en la margen izquierda.

*Perspectivas de la batalla por Donbass*

Hacer predicciones en la guerra moderna es una tarea desagradecida, especialmente cuando tanto el curso de las operaciones como su apoyo informativo están tan fuertemente vinculadas a cuestiones políticas. Como dicen, “en el siglo XXI hay una tendencia a borrar la frontera entre el estado de guerra y de paz. Las guerras ya no se declaran y una vez que empiezan no siguen la tendencia habitual”. Cito aquí al jefe del Estado Mayor de la Federación Rusa, Valery Gerasimov, aunque se han manifestado en formas similares también antes muchos líderes militares de todos los tiempos.

Así que tratemos de realizar algunas predicciones sobre la próxima batalla por Donbass. Invito a que participen. El tiempo dirá qué se convierte en realidad. Más adelante, como se dice, veremos y compararemos. Antes (a principios de marzo), quien escribe estas líneas predijo que nada se resolvería en Donbass antes de abril. En ese momento, contaba con que fuera a principios de abril. Parece que fue una predicción algo optimista.

Ahora:

En Donbass, ambos bandos están creando dos poderosas agrupaciones. Rusia está desplegando tropas de otras zonas (Kiev, Chernigov, Sumi). Ucrania también, aunque a menor escala. Además, el Ejército Ucraniano aparentemente ha desplegado unidades y formaciones del recién formado Cuerpo de Reserva (un total de 40-45.000) al este de la región de Dnipropetrovsk, al norte del supuesto embolsamiento de las tropas ucranianas en Donbass.
En total puede haber hasta 250-270000 tropas rusas (alrededor de la mitad de las formaciones voluntarias y de la RPD/RPL) en la zona con 2000 tanques y un número comparable de sistemas de artillería, 300 aeronaves y 200-300 helicópteros. Esto es lo que está ocurriendo en Donbass. Por la parte ucraniana: hasta 130-150000 tropas (incluyendo el Cuerpo de Reserva y 20-30.000 tropas transferidas poco a poco desde Kiev, Sumi, Chernigov) con varios cientos de tanques, 30 aeronaves, 50 helicópteros. La ventaja en tropas sería del doble; en tanques, el triple; en aeronaves y helicópteros, diez veces más. Una buena ventana, pero ¿cuánto se implementará?
La batalla por Donbass será indudablemente la principal batalla de toda la campaña. Es algo que también se ha discutido ya en muchos lugares. “Cortar la bolsa” será, como ya se decía a principios de marzo, por el eje Barvenkovo-Pokrovske y entre las aglomeraciones urbanas de Lisichansk-Severodonetsk y Slavyansk-Kramatorsk.
El periodo de implementación: todo abril. No quiere decir que no se pueda hacer antes. Durante más de un mes, Mariupol ha tenido ocupado a un grupo significativo de fuerzas rusas y de la milicia de la RPD: al menos 50.000 personas (diferentes unidades y formaciones de las tropas rusas, unidades y formaciones de la RPD, incluyendo las de segunda línea, las tropas chechenas). Liberaar esas fuerzas, que cuentan con un fuerte suministro de artillería, supondrá las necesarias reservas para llevar a cabo la ofensiva (pese a que algunas tropas de la RPD ya habían sido retiradas para su propia ofensiva al suroeste de Donetsk y al oeste de Gorlovka).
Puede que el embolsamiento no funcione. Las tropas ucranianas aún tienen la capacidad de retirar una parte importante de sus fuerzas al oeste para formar una línea de defensa entre Pavlograd y Gulyai-Pole. Además, no se descartan ataques rusos al oeste de Gulyai-Pole para cortar el acceso de las tropas ucranianas a lo largo del Dniéper. Para ello, es recomendable concentrar el máximo de fuerzas en Donbass para abandonar una concentración excesiva en la zona de Jerson (donde merece la pena permanecer a la defensiva) para resolver la tarea prioritaria de ganar la batalla principal de esta campaña.
Los potenciales problemas para el desarrollo de la operación para ambas partes son similares. No se ha llegado a la densidad normativa del frente ni por parte de la defensa de Ucrania (en lugar de las 20-25 divisiones calculadas, se lograrán 13-15) tampoco del lado de la ofensiva de Rusia/RPD/RPL. No se puede conseguir debido al potencial de fuerzas involucradas. Eso puede superarse si se realiza una movilización o llegada masiva de voluntarios.
En cuanto a la RPD y la RPL hay algunos puntos preliminares. Teniendo en cuenta los datos conocidos sobre las unidades y formaciones “numeradas”, alguna información “antigua” sobre la escala estimada de movilización, es posible formar hasta cuatro brigadas de tanques, cuatro brigadas de artillería, 16-17 regimientos motorizados. Por ejemplo, el 2 de febrero de 2015, el entonces líder de la RPD Alexander Zajarchenko propuso formar una brigada de tanques, una de artillería y tres motorizadas con reservistas. Estas declaraciones podrían estar basadas en ciertos planes de movilización. A juzgar por el número 107 del batallón de segunda línea cerca de Mariupol, que será convertido en brigada en el futuro, el número de brigadas motorizadas de segunda línea en la RPD/RPL es de al menos siete (de 101 a 107). No está claro si se formaran divisiones sobre la base de las brigadas y regimientos existentes.


----------



## Impresionante (3 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


>



El estilo es ucronazi
Que le han hecho borrar inmediatamente


----------



## willbeend (3 Abr 2022)

The_unknown dijo:


> Veo mucha propaganda proucraniana en los medios. Mucha desinformación.



Si es que en TVE 24h llevan semanas con la banderita de Ucrania al lado del logo, porque los medios publicos son objetivos.

No he visto ahi la bandera de España en la puta vida...


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> mira Palemoon, es como el firefox antiguo, antes de torcerse, que tenia el codigo abierto, actualizado y mantenido pr una comunidad con foro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es el que utilizo yo.


----------



## Mitrofán (3 Abr 2022)

Pepelillo dijo:


> Eso desde luego que ayuda pero en mi opinión cuñadesca, el relato ucraniano parte con mucha ventaja porque tiene detrás a las mejores agencias de publicidad e información anglosajonas que son, a su vez, las que dictan a todos los medios de masas de loS países vasallos qué decir, cómo decirlo, cuántas veces etc.
> 
> Y si ven que aún así no pueden, te sacan un par de series para Netflix o película de Hollywood o lo que haga falta.
> 
> En ese aspecto, al menos en """Occidente""" la batalla está perdida. Tampoco es que Rusia lo luche mucho y bien es cierto que han censurado medios rusos. Pero vamos, que teniendo todo el sistema useño de tu lado pues como que es más fácil ganar el relato.



esos serían los aspectos positivos y más conservadores de la imposición de un relato, luego están los aspectos más oscuros y tanto o más importantes. hay que comer todos los días y hay que pagar la hipoteca y el cole de los niños. 
el silencio como refugio canta demasiado en tiempos de cancelación y BLM


----------



## cienaga (3 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Para liarla más, los rusos quieren transformar las empresas extranjeras que se han ido en cooperativas…esto si que suena a comunismo…
> Las empresas que han dejado de trabajar debido a las sanciones occidentales deben transferirse a la propiedad de los empleados. Así lo declaró el Ministro de Integración y Macroeconomía de la Comisión Económica de Eurasia (CEE), Sergei Glazyev.
> El mayor interés en la preservación de los puestos de trabajo y el funcionamiento de las fábricas sigue siendo de los empleados, ya que el criterio determinante a la hora de elegir un propietario es la motivación en el empleo de las personas, escribe RIA Novosti.
> 
> ...



es raro pero jamas pensariamos que rusia se podria venezualizar y como mucho se va a parecer a argentina
el problema del expropiese es que las empresas matrices no van a suministrar nada a las empresas expropiadas, nacionalizadas o reconvertidas, y ya sabemos que significa eso FRACASILANDIA


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Abr 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> es raro pero jamas pensariamos que rusia se podria venezualizar y como mucho se va a parecer a argentina
> el problema del expropiese es que las empresas matrices no van a suministrar nada a las empresas expropiadas, nacionalizadas o reconvertidas, y ya sabemos que significa eso FRACASILANDIA



Bueno, seguro que China ayuda…sabe como hacer esas cosillas, tiene bastante experiencia….


----------



## mazuste (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## cienaga (3 Abr 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> Trabajo el metal, desde que sale de la máquina con aceite, hasta que se suelda y pinta.
> 
> Estos carros con óxido no se forman como consecuencia de un fuego, se producen por la falta de pintura primero, y en segundo lugar por la exposición a la humedad, lluvia, sol. Estás chatarras estuvieron al aire libre durante muchos meses.
> 
> ...



pero si arde la pintura la corrosion avanza mas rapidamente, los vientos, la lluvia, la nieve, el choque termico de pasar del dia a la noche lo acelera
ese tipo de oxidacion aparece al cabo de unos 15 dias y esos vehiculos sufren templado en aceite, que es lo unico que no hace que aparezca corrosion gasesosa y por el ancho de la lamina de acero, claro


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Abr 2022)

*China podría reemplazar a Rusia como proveedor de gas de la UE

**Se han comprado casi todos los volúmenes de gas natural licuado en el mundo. Durante muchos años, no quedaron reservas libres. Las empresas chinas se han apoderado de miles de millones de metros cúbicos que han comprado gas bajo contratos de futuros incluso de terminales marítimas en México que aún no se han construido. En este aspecto, Europa simplemente no tiene la oportunidad de recibir suministros adicionales de los EE. UU. o Qatar, ya que los comerciantes de la República Popular China han interceptado todos los contratos. *

Sin embargo, hay una salida para la UE: es la peor posible, pero al mismo tiempo no hay alternativa, si los suministros de Rusia se detienen o disminuyen significativamente por una razón u otra. Este escenario prevé la virtual sustitución de Rusia por China como principal proveedor de materias primas de Europa. Teniendo en cuenta los enormes volúmenes de contratos a largo plazo concluidos, esta puede ser una opción viable. En este caso, la República Popular China se convierte en un centro de gas, que no produce por sí mismo, sino que comercia activamente y a un precio fabuloso. Y, muy probablemente, será así, porque la propia China, aún teniendo en cuenta su economía en crecimiento , no necesita tales volúmenes.

En Europa siguen esperando la ayuda de Estados Unidos y, sin recibirla, se ven obligados a comprar gas a proveedores asiáticos al doble, al máximo precio posible.

China todavía está firmando innumerables contratos para comprar GNL. ¡Perder la cuenta!

- escribe el analista de energía Signa Ashank en su cuenta de Twitter.

Los plazos de estos contratos van de diez a veinte años. Incluso la terminal México Pacífico en construcción en la costa del Pacífico en México (aunque el campo de suministro está ubicado en EE. UU., en Texas, la Cuenca Pérmica) apenas esté lista, suministrará productos solo a China. Por cierto, en este caso habrá una garantía de precio: el costo estará vinculado a las cotizaciones del Henry Hub estadounidense, cuyas fluctuaciones son notablemente menores que en Asia o la UE. Este enfoque permitirá a los compradores chinos obtener aún más beneficios de las fluctuaciones de precios en estas regiones.

Esta situación puede convertirse en problemas bastante serios para la industria exportadora rusa en el campo de los recursos energéticos. En primer lugar, los comerciantes chinos, habiendo comprado casi todos los volúmenes posibles de GNL en el mundo, simplemente no necesitarán combustible de Rusia para abastecer el mercado interno. Y, en segundo lugar, tarde o temprano, los "socios" chinos comprenderán que es necesario comenzar a impedir el suministro de materias primas de la Federación Rusa a Europa para, obviamente, vender sus volúmenes excedentes al doble del precio. Competencia, como dicen, y nada personal.


----------



## Subliminal& (3 Abr 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Si es que en TVE 24h llevan semanas con la banderita de Ucrania al lado del logo, porque los medios publicos son objetivos.
> 
> No he visto ahi la bandera de España en la puta vida...



ni la de 

IRAK
AFGANISTAN
SIRIA
YEMEN


La cara tan dura que algún se las partiremos con toda la fuerza acumulada


----------



## mazuste (3 Abr 2022)

El Ministerio ruso de Defensa, nos recuerda que la Oficina del Alto Comisionado de la ONU
para los Refugiados no estaba preparada para realizar operaciones humanitarias en Mariúpol.
https://telesurtv.net/news/rusia-onu

Nunca estuvo preparada, porque su encargo es el de manipular escenarios políticamente
y a la orden de sus jefes imperiales en los diversos procesos migratorios que si les interesan...


----------



## NS 4 (3 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Eso se arregla con otro encierro de larga duracion...mas supresion de derechos...y mas lucha con la plandemia...VOTADO SABIAMENTE POR TODO EL ARCO PARLAMEMTARIO, TANTO LOS GLOBALISTAS BUENOS, LOS ROJOS, COMO LOS GLOBALISTAS MALOS, LOS AZULES, lo van a solucionar de un plumazo,,,

No dice el global que NO TENDRAS NADA Y SERAS FELIZ???
PUES ESO...viva el globalsionismo.


----------



## Magick (3 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Han filtrado imágenes del interno del complejo de Azovstal, donde se han parapetado los remanentes del batallón Azov:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Lo dije en plan irónico, (que por cierto algunos no pillaron), pero podría no ser tan descabellada la posibilidad:

“Según algunas fuentes rusas, Bernard Henri Levy estaría atrapado en Mariupol junto con lo que queda del Batallón Azov.”




t.me/giuseppemasala/15269


----------



## mazuste (3 Abr 2022)

1945. Rusia hizo pasar mucho frío a los alemanes.
2022. Parece que quieren repetir


----------



## Elimina (3 Abr 2022)

¿ME ESTÁN DICIENDO QUE LA MAYORÍA DE PAÍSES AFRICANOS TIENEN MÁS SOBERANÍA QUE LOS EUROPEOS?
*¡¡¡NO ME LO PUEDO DE CREER!!!*


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Abr 2022)

Parte de Guerra 21:00h 2-4-22

Zona del Donbas se producen combates en todas direcciones sin haber grandes batallas.

Rusia está destruyendo el abastecimiento del ejército ruso en Donbas que no se mueve a lo largo de columnas continuas si no a salto de rana entre ciudades para evitar ser atacado por la aviación rusa, aviación que ya está actuando con más intensidad y lo hará próximamente ya no sólo con pequeños objetivos. No serán como hasta ahora combate 1-1 ó 2-2 en el aire serán grandes ataques.
La aviación y misiles largo alcance están golpeando refinerías y vías de tren ( las he puesto con estrella verde). Y van a ir a más.

Importante la ciudad de Barenkovo donde se producirá ataque importante.




Zona de Nikolayev posicionamiento de las tropas de ambos ejércitos que en pocos días entran en combate frontal.


----------



## mazuste (3 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Lo dije en plan irónico, (que por cierto algunos no pillaron), pero podría no ser tan descabellada la posibilidad:
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1010766
> ...



Son montajes... Y bastante burdos.


----------



## NS 4 (3 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que comunismo???..."EN ESPAÑA NO HAY IZQUIERDA" SIC


----------



## Fauna iberica (3 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Pues ya hay otro país que se suma a la fiesta, es un país periférico, Sri Lanka, se ha liado pardisima, veremos los siguientes en tener revueltas sociales, el imperio está jugando con fuego a nivel planetario.








MUCHA ATENCIÓN ‼️‼️ ⚠️⚠️ EN SRI LANKA SE HA LIADO LA MUNDIAL ⚠️⚠️


Sri Lanka: una protesta se convirtió en disturbio durante la noche en Colombo, donde los manifestantes intentaron asaltar la residencia del presidente mientras el p




revelion.tv


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Cierto, la supercavitación hace que lo detectes más facilmente, pero el problema es que el Poseidon puede navegar a 1.000 metros de profundidad a 110 nudos (más de 200 Kms/hora) y de momento, ningún país del mundo tiene torpedos que puedan interceptar a semejante bicho, tanto por la profundidad como por la velocidad.
> 
> Mirate estos artículos anda.
> 
> ...



_Y seguro que el motivo de la armada Norteamericana denomine a los submarinos convencionales clase Kilo 636.3 Kilo Mejorado como el *"agujero negro*" es por pura simpatía._

Y cada vez que “pierden” a uno en el Mediterráneo entran en modo “pánico total”.


----------



## Magick (3 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Son montajes... Y bastante burdos.



sigo desde hace tiempo a Giuseppe Masala y es uno bien informado.


----------



## Ahmat Sila (3 Abr 2022)

Según algunas fuentes rusas, Bernard Henri Levy estaría atrapado en Mariupol junto con lo que queda del Batallón Azov.


----------



## mazuste (3 Abr 2022)

Y si lo traducen al hipanistañí, ni les cuento.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Abr 2022)

Jugando al ajedrez:


El grupo de botes de la Armada de Ucrania, que opera en las aguas de los estuarios de Bug y Dnieper , se trasladó al área de patrulla al este del cabo Adzhigol. El motivo fue la amenaza de un desembarco de grupos de reconocimiento rusos.

(esa zona es la próxima al mar margen izquierdo del rio bug)


----------



## Ahmat Sila (3 Abr 2022)

"Guerra de combustible" como parte de un plan estratégico para derrotar al ejército ucraniano

Si observa la situación sin lentes de color rosa, pero también sin lentes negros, se puede notar que, al avanzar en varias direcciones, el comando del Ejército ruso ha logrado un agotamiento significativo de las reservas de combustible en Ucrania. Después de eso, se destruyeron a su vez grandes depósitos de petróleo, lo que privó a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de la capacidad de transferir tropas de manera efectiva y suministrarles todo lo necesario.

En la final, se asestó un golpe decisivo a la Refinería de Petróleo de Kremenchug, que imposibilitó al grupo ucraniano salir del cerco del Donbass, en el que es muy probable que caiga en un futuro próximo.

Sin embargo, si Zelensky da una orden tardía de retirar las tropas del Donbass, las unidades ucranianas se verán obligadas a retirarse a pie, ya que el equipo simplemente se quedará sin combustible.


----------



## NS 4 (3 Abr 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Es todo un puto circo para generar muerte y sufrimiento. Cuando entiendes como funciona el sistema bancario mundial y ves que esta todo centralizado a modo de piramide, te das cuenta de que el mundo lo manejan los de un pequeño grupo. Todo lo que ocurre se crea con inversiones de dinero aquí y allá, y si tienes todo el dinero del mundo y una poblacion sin espiritualidad a la que puedes comprar, puedes hacer lo que quieras. Ya no existen los paises soberanos, hace tiempo, son todo apariencias para conseguir que gente normal se maten entre iguales como en este caso rusos-ukros, ya que ese es el fin de todo.



Coño...un rayo de luz y esperanza!!!
Joder...se agradece cuando no entonais "LOS MIOS SON LOS UNICOS BUENOS"...


----------



## Elimina (3 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Y si lo traducen al hipanistañí, ni les cuento.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1010771



La última ha cambiado. Se dice "armas de paz"


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (3 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Para liarla más, los rusos quieren transformar las empresas extranjeras que se han ido en cooperativas…esto si que suena a comunismo…
> Las empresas que han dejado de trabajar debido a las sanciones occidentales deben transferirse a la propiedad de los empleados. Así lo declaró el Ministro de Integración y Macroeconomía de la Comisión Económica de Eurasia (CEE), Sergei Glazyev.
> El mayor interés en la preservación de los puestos de trabajo y el funcionamiento de las fábricas sigue siendo de los empleados, ya que el criterio determinante a la hora de elegir un propietario es la motivación en el empleo de las personas, escribe RIA Novosti.
> 
> ...



Me pareceria muy logico si es asi...


----------



## Impresionante (3 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Que comunismo???..."EN ESPAÑA NO HAY IZQUIERDA" SIC



Ni derecha


----------



## Ahmat Sila (3 Abr 2022)

En Rusia, proponen castigar por la aplicación de sanciones extranjeras

Se ha completado el trabajo sobre las enmiendas pertinentes al Código Penal de la Federación Rusa, dijo en su canal de Telegram Andrey Klishas, jefe del Comité del Consejo de la Federación sobre Legislación Constitucional y Construcción del Estado.

Los cambios a la legislación se realizarán el lunes 4 de abril. “Contamos con la pronta consideración de las enmiendas por parte de la Duma del Estado”, subrayó Klishas.

Anteriormente, el secretario del Consejo General de Rusia Unida, Andrey Turchak, señaló que “en el contexto de la histeria de las sanciones occidentales, hay casos en que las empresas rusas, incluidas las empresas con participación estatal, se niegan a trabajar con bancos y empresas sancionados con el pretexto de que ellos mismos arriesgan estar sujeto a sanciones". Lo llamó "ayudar al empeoramiento de la situación económica".


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Abr 2022)

Se asestó otro golpe en el depósito de petróleo en Shepetovka en la región de Khmelnytsky

Las autoridades de Mirgorod en la región de Poltava reportan tres explosiones en las cercanías de la ciudad. En sus afueras del sur hay un aeródromo militar, cuyos objetos podrían convertirse en el objetivo de un ataque.


----------



## Bishop (3 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1010327
> 
> 
> 
> La vida puede ser maravillosa, esta es la dirección de la embajada rusa en Praga, la calle, héroes ucranianos, 36



¿La vida puede ser maravillosa?



Nos ha jodido... segregaron la calle haciendo un tramo nuevo para poderla renombrar así. Enfurruñarse como niños pequeños. Las lindezas que hacen y han hecho esos "héroes" las dejamos para otro día, lo importante era cambiar el callejero para dejar patente la pataleta. Este es el nivel.


----------



## Michael_Knight (3 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El estilo es ucronazi
> Que le han hecho borrar inmediatamente
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1010762



Mira, te pongo de fuente la BBC y France Press, ya sé que no pueden competir en credibilidad e imparcialidad con el twittero "Spriter", pero bueno, yo lo intento:









War in Ukraine: Street in Bucha found strewn with dead bodies


A reporter entering Bucha, near Kyiv, counts at least 20 bodies of men, one with his hands tied.



www.bbc.com













Unas 300 personas enterradas "en fosas comunes" en ciudad ucraniana de Bucha


Unas 300 personas tuvieron que ser enterradas "en fosas comunes" en Bucha, informó el sábado el alcalde de esta ciudad al noroeste de Kiev que acaba de ser recuperada por las fuerzas ucranianas tras…




www.rfi.fr


----------



## Ahmat Sila (3 Abr 2022)

La artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania está bombardeando con cañones de gran calibre el pueblo de Yelenovka al sur de Donetsk.

La oficina de representación del DPR en el JCCC informa.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Nicors (3 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Una cosa, esta retirada rusa del área de Kiev, ¿se debe a que ya se ha llegado a algún tipo de acuerdo, siquiera parcial? Es que he estado unos días desconectado y ando perdido.



La famosa columna ya llegó a Kiev y Zelenski ha sido capturado.


----------



## kelden (3 Abr 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> Según algunas fuentes rusas, Bernard Henri Levy estaría atrapado en Mariupol junto con lo que queda del Batallón Azov.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1010773



Bonita forma de morir ....


----------



## Magick (3 Abr 2022)

Polonia está lista para desplegar armas nucleares estadounidenses en su suelo - Kaczynski

El viceprimer ministro polaco, presidente del Comité de Defensa y Seguridad Nacional, dijo que su país está abierto al despliegue de armas nucleares estadounidenses en su territorio. Además, Polonia pide un aumento en el número de tropas estadounidenses en Europa.









Kaczynski: 'American nuclear weapons welcome in Poland' | Abroad - World News | TakeToNews


2022- World News | TakeToNews




taketonews.com


----------



## Impresionante (3 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Mira, te pongo de fuente la BBC y France Press, ya sé que no pueden competir en credibilidad e imparcialidad con el twittero "Spriter", pero bueno, yo lo intento:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si es la BBC y francepress en un conflicto en el que son parte, no pueden ser juez.

Eso sí, la foto no aparece, no inventes siempre


----------



## Ahmat Sila (3 Abr 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania perdieron 20 personas y 5 equipos por día en batallas con las fuerzas de la LPR.

Así lo anunció el representante oficial de la Milicia Popular de la LPR Ivan Filiponenko.

"Durante los enfrentamientos con las unidades del departamento de defensa, el día pasado, el enemigo sufrió pérdidas en mano de obra y equipo militar, a saber: 20 efectivos, 3 vehículos de combate de infantería, 2 vehículos", dijo Filiponenko.


----------



## tomcat ii (3 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *China podría reemplazar a Rusia como proveedor de gas de la UE
> 
> **Se han comprado casi todos los volúmenes de gas natural licuado en el mundo. Durante muchos años, no quedaron reservas libres. Las empresas chinas se han apoderado de miles de millones de metros cúbicos que han comprado gas bajo contratos de futuros incluso de terminales marítimas en México que aún no se han construido. En este aspecto, Europa simplemente no tiene la oportunidad de recibir suministros adicionales de los EE. UU. o Qatar, ya que los comerciantes de la República Popular China han interceptado todos los contratos. *
> 
> ...



Me parece bien. Que los chinos hagan cash sano con nosotros y así tendrán todavía menos ganas de apoyar a los rusos. Nos saldrá muy caro pero más caro les sale a los ucranianianos y al final lo acabará pagando Rusia que probablemente acabará desmenbrada en 10 o 20 estados. Quien más se beneficia de todo esto es USA y puede que China tambien acabe sacando mucho.

Nos toca pagar a los europeos, es lo que hay, Putin ha empezado por Ucrania y no por Canadá.


----------



## Impresionante (3 Abr 2022)

. Rusia destruye con misiles de alta precisión una refinería petrolera y 3 depósitos de lubricantes en el sur de Ucrania

La información fue revelada en la rueda de prensa del Ministerio ruso de Defensa sobre la operación militar en el país vecino.





Las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia han eliminado una refinería de petróleo y 3 depósitos de lubricantes cerca de Odesa, al sur de Ucrania, que abastecían las tropas ucranianas, informa el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.

Los ataques se efectuaron con misiles de alta precisión de lanzamiento aéreo y marítimo, precisó este domingo el portavoz ministerial, Ígor Konashénkov, durante una rueda de prensa.


----------



## Salamandra (3 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *China podría reemplazar a Rusia como proveedor de gas de la UE*
> 
> *Se han comprado casi todos los volúmenes de gas natural licuado en el mundo. Durante muchos años, no quedaron reservas libres. Las empresas chinas se han apoderado de miles de millones de metros cúbicos que han comprado gas bajo contratos de futuros incluso de terminales marítimas en México que aún no se han construido. En este aspecto, Europa simplemente no tiene la oportunidad de recibir suministros adicionales de los EE. UU. o Qatar, ya que los comerciantes de la República Popular China han interceptado todos los contratos. *
> 
> ...



Pues buen pulso el de China. Pero la conclusión respecto a Rusia no lo veo yo tan claro.

De cualquier forma, así las cosas la buena asociación de Europa no sé yo si debiera ser EEUU, en ese caso menos que nunca.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Abr 2022)

Dron ruso capturado....imagino que deben anular todos los sistemas geolocalización los ukras.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Abr 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Pues buen pulso el de China. Pero la conclusión respecto a Rusia no lo veo yo tan claro.
> 
> De cualquier forma, así las cosas la buena asociación de Europa no sé yo si debiera ser EEUU, en ese caso menos que nunca.



Sí, son análisis que voy encontrando diferentes a lo que hablamos, que sirven para ver otros puntos de vista.


----------



## Ahmat Sila (3 Abr 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa informó sobre la destrucción de una refinería de petróleo en Odessa. Según el representante del departamento, el ataque con misiles también destruyó tres instalaciones de almacenamiento de combustible y lubricantes.


----------



## Ahmat Sila (3 Abr 2022)

Que bueno el último vídeo de Intel Slava. Como se puede poner?


----------



## Impresionante (3 Abr 2022)

Unos que ya son buenos

. Irán ya está bombeando petróleo a niveles previos a las sanciones, según Teherán


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Abr 2022)

Mariúpol


----------



## Salamandra (3 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Sí, son análisis que voy encontrando diferentes a lo que hablamos, que sirven para ver otros puntos de vista.



Esa es la gracia. Además, si es cierto, la acaparación de gas por China, es un dato importantísimo. Si hay dudas pues.. a poner olfato.

Nade tiene que estar al 100% de acuerdo con lo que dice la fuente. Pero para tener opinión es bueno leer..variadas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Abr 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> Que bueno el último vídeo de Intel Slava. Como se puede poner?



Primero en twitter


----------



## Esflinter (3 Abr 2022)

Aqui tenemos a @Honkytonk Man nuestro informático patrio, haciendo mierdawebs paco para despachos de abogados top casporrancios.
Cobra un pastizal, pastizal paco pero pastizal


----------



## fulcrum29smt (3 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Dron ruso capturado....imagino que deben anular todos los sistemas geolocalización los ukras.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1010782



Es un dron de reconocimiento del campo de batalla Tachyon, puede haber sido muchas cosas, desde un fallo del dron a interferencias electrónicas o incluso un golpe de suerte, una bala que haya dañado la caja de control del centro.

https://en.topwar.ru/130557-malyy-bespilotnyy-letatelnyy-apparat-tahion.html


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Abr 2022)

+18


----------



## Michael_Knight (3 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Si es la BBC y francepress en un conflicto en el que son parte, no pueden ser juez.
> 
> Eso sí, la foto no aparece, no inventes siempre



Por supuesto, han sido los ucronazis, los rusos estaban en Bucha impartiendo unos alegres talleres de ikebana con perspectiva de género y en cuanto se han ido han entrado los soldados ucranianos y han maniatado a los del pueblo y les han pegado un tiro en la cabeza. ¿Por qué si es una ciudad ucraniana llena de ciudadanos ucranianos normales?, por nada, es que son así, ucronazis asesinos, no lo pueden evitar.


----------



## Ahmat Sila (3 Abr 2022)

Qué hace este tipo con unos nazis y un regimiento de Ucrania en Mariupol?

Bernard-Henri Lévy, conocido en Francia como BHL, es un filósofo y escritor francés. Wikipedia
Nacimiento: 5 de noviembre de 1948 (edad 73 años), Beni Saf, Argelia
Cónyuge: Arielle Dombasle (m. 1993), Isabelle


----------



## kelden (3 Abr 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Pues buen pulso el de China. Pero la conclusión respecto a Rusia no lo veo yo tan claro.
> 
> De cualquier forma, así las cosas la buena asociación de Europa no sé yo si debiera ser EEUU, en ese caso menos que nunca.



Los chinos no tienen ningún incentivo real para actuar como dice ese artículo. Como reciben los chinos ahora la mayor parte de su gas y su petróleo? Por vía marítima. En caso de conflicto con USA sus vías de suministro serían rápidamente bloqueadas. Si el suministrador es Rusia eso no ocurre, tienen tubería directa.

Lo cierto es que China y Rusia tienen mucho que ofrecerse mutuamente. Es una alianza beneficiosa para los dos.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (3 Abr 2022)

Esto ha dejado un impotente ejército ruso tras su RETIRADA de Kiev: FOSAS COMUNES, MUERTOS EN LA CALLE SACADOS DE SUS CASAS, EJECUCIONES PÚBLICAS....


"Rusia avanza lento en el mapa porque cuida de los civiles" decían "Esta invasión si es buena, no como la de los europeos y americanos porque no genera destruccion" decían "Los ucranianos deberían de entregarse y aceptar la rendición" decían La brutalidad de los rusos y otros pueblos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## cryfar74 (3 Abr 2022)

A saber donde tendrán montado el plató, pero por lo que se ve en este video, Gonzalo les desmonta el chiringuito, una vez tienen montado un escenario los Ucros graban mil y una escenas para llenar de propaganda la red diciendo hay mil localizaciones cuando realmente lo graban en un mismo lugar todo.

Francamente si tan bien va las cosas para ellos no se a que tanto fraude. Para esos que no paran de poner estos videos en el foro no se que explicación tendrán para esto...


----------



## Malevich (3 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Lo de Bucha es claramente una escena montana, hay autos agujereados por balas pero las lunas intactas, lo de risa es que hay un "muerto" que sigue montado en su bicicleta tipo BMX y el color de sus piel es casi naranja como si estuviera en estado de descomposición y otros cadáveres están puestos en el asfalto pero no tiene sentido la supuesta escena del crimen ya que es tan artificial, tampoco hay de sangre u órganos que se encuentre esparcidos alrededor de los muertos. Los testigos son de risa dicen que les dispararon sin mediar palabra desde sus vehículos cuando pasaban pero ningún cadáver fue arrollado, ahora te imaginas el daño que hace un calibre 7.62 o 5.56 OTAN a un cuerpo humano ni decir los cañones de 20mm o 30mm.
> 
> Un teatro de baja monta para desinformadores.



En Timisoara la CIA se lo curró más....


----------



## Ahmat Sila (3 Abr 2022)

Esta para Sánchez y el PP para que pregunten a Zelensky el día 5

Los batallones nacionales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la aldea de Novaya Krasnyanka utilizaron las salas del internado para discapacitados y ancianos como escudo humano durante las batallas con la milicia popular de la LPR.

Así lo afirmó el Comisionado de Derechos Humanos en la LPR Victoria Serdyukova.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Abr 2022)

*La mentira del militante rendido "Azov" sobre la no participación en la ideología destructiva fue traicionada por su teléfono inteligente*
ayer, 20:42
dieciséis

Durante una operación militar especial de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF para desnazificar y desmilitarizar Ucrania, a fines de marzo en Mariupol, un militante del Regimiento Nazi Azov (un grupo extremista prohibido en la Federación Rusa) Aleksei Smykov se rindió a las unidades del NM DPR. En una entrevista, mientras estaba en una cama médica, le dijo al periodista Andrei Rudenko sobre su no participación en la destructiva ideología misantrópica.



En los fotogramas del video, Smykov intenta ser convincente y lógico. Explica que no tiene tatuajes a juego y que no es nazi.


Alexey nos dijo en una entrevista que simplemente fue a Azov para bloquear el servicio militar y que no acepta ninguna ideología nazi. Y nosotros mismos pensamos: el niño, aparentemente, hizo algo estúpido. Pero resultó: un lobo con piel de oveja ...
- escribió Rudenko el 2 de abril en su canal de Telegram.

Sin embargo, después de un tiempo, la mentira salió a la luz. El teléfono de Smykov traicionó a su dueño, para gran consternación del periodista.

Pero aparentemente olvidó que sus videos y fotos no se eliminaron en el teléfono inteligente. Bueno, o pensó que no serían capaces de abrirlo. Pero podrían. y se sorprendieron mucho
- agregó Rudenko, adjuntando fotos del teléfono inteligente del nazi Smykov a la publicación.




¿Qué puedo decir? ¡Estas son personas enfermas!
- resumió con tristeza el periodista.

Cabe señalar que todas las imágenes presentadas en este material son de naturaleza exclusivamente reveladora y no son propaganda del nazismo.


----------



## Mongolo471 (3 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . Rusia destruye con misiles de alta precisión una refinería petrolera y 3 depósitos de lubricantes en el sur de Ucrania
> 
> La información fue revelada en la rueda de prensa del Ministerio ruso de Defensa sobre la operación militar en el país vecino.
> 
> ...



Solo puedo decir, "a buenas horas mangas verdes". Parece más una historia de los mundos de yupi.


----------



## Ahmat Sila (3 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *La mentira del militante rendido "Azov" sobre la no participación en la ideología destructiva fue traicionada por su teléfono inteligente*
> ayer, 20:42
> dieciséis
> 
> ...



La foto de la leña y los palos en forma de cruz es para Quemar vivos a Prisioneros


----------



## NS 4 (3 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Qué triste es todo esto. Me da una pena terrible perder para el mundo occidental el potencial de una Rusia aliada, tras varios lustros de esforzado trabajo colaborativo. Todo tirado por la borda por los caprichos, más bien por la sicopatía congénita, no se puede hablar ni siquiera de intereses reales de su país, de unos cuantos generales y políticos desfasados del otro lado del Atlántico.



Hasta que el perro yanki no caiga...


----------



## Mongolo471 (3 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Los chinos no tienen ningún incentivo real para actuar como dice ese artículo. Como reciben los chinos ahora la mayor parte de su gas y su petróleo? Por vía marítima. En caso de conflicto con USA sus vías de suministro serían rápidamente bloqueadas. Si el suministrador es Rusia eso no ocurre, tienen tubería directa.
> 
> Lo cierto es que China y Rusia tienen mucho que ofrecerse mutuamente. Es una alianza beneficiosa para los dos.



Yo diría que a los chinos les pasaría como a media Europa, dependiendo de Rusia. No sé si querrán jugar a ese juego.


----------



## Trajanillo (3 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Polonia está lista para desplegar armas nucleares estadounidenses en su suelo - Kaczynski
> 
> El viceprimer ministro polaco, presidente del Comité de Defensa y Seguridad Nacional, dijo que su país está abierto al despliegue de armas nucleares estadounidenses en su territorio. Además, Polonia pide un aumento en el número de tropas estadounidenses en Europa.
> 
> ...



Creo que a Polonia la deberían de decir que se callase para que no escale esto a cotas nucleares.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (3 Abr 2022)

"Crónica de los combates en el frente de Izyum. Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacan a un enemigo detectado, finales de marzo de 2022"

t.me/anna_news/26926


----------



## arriondas (3 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> A saber donde tendrán montado el plató, pero por lo que se ve en este video, Gonzalo les desmonta el chiringuito, una vez tienen montado un escenario los Ucros graban mil y una escenas para llenar de propaganda la red diciendo hay mil localizaciones cuando realmente lo graban en un mismo lugar todo.
> 
> Francamente si tan bien va las cosas para ellos no se a que tanto fraude. Para esos que no paran de poner estos videos en el foro no se que explicación tendrán para esto...



Es lo que muchos decimos, la propaganda ucraniana es fácil de desmontar. ¿Siguen pensando que están en los años 90 o qué? En la era de internet, no resulta difícil encontrar las localizaciones o analizar los vídeos. Así que es un arma de doble filo; pueden saturarnos con grabaciones e imágenes... pero al mismo tiempo podemos coscarnos con mayor rapidez que antes, casi a tiempo real.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Abr 2022)

Esta guerra no tiene ni pies ni cabeza es todo más absurdo y tiene más incoherencias que con el coronavirus.


En cualquier caso la supuesta resistencia de los ucranianos no es tal sino que son las armas que lanzan los países de la OTAN apretando el botón del misil a través de Internet , aunque no estén físicamente allí.

Es absurdo hacer creer que es la presencia de soldados físicos lo que delataría la intervención en la guerra de países como España.

Pedro Sánchez está matando a chavales rusos que su gobierno ha enviado a una guerra civil .

Es como si en una hipotetica guerra contra Cataluña independentista , Marruecos lanzase misiles contra las tropas españolas


----------



## El-Mano (3 Abr 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Igual que España tampoco estaba en guerra con la URSS aunque mando la división azul.



Ojo que igual zelenski habla algo de ello el dia 5, o de Gibraltar o cuba.


----------



## Debunker (3 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *Lo interesante es definir actualmente en qué bando está el comunismo .*
> 
> No son los Estados Unidos ni la OTAN , sino determinadas personas que tienen el poder y representan a determinados intereses .
> 
> ...



Gracias por tus aclaraciones, pero no es nada nuevo, yo no estoy al lado del comunismo, todo lo contrario, estoy al lado del pueblo ruso al que admiro profundamente, y esos poderes en la sombra parecen existir desde el mismo momento que el hombre pisó la tierra, no se entiende de otra forma los yacimientos arqueológicos de hasta más de 100.000 años atrás de culturas o civilizaciones avanzadas que, sin explicación posible desaparecieron, se esfumaron, eso sí todas ellas ejercían violencia para el control de su población. 

Una pena que sigamos en lo mismo. Sin lugar a dudas todos esos en la sombra que aceptamos son los que mandan, es solo pura maldad , hay que ser algo sin definición para ejercer tanta maldad , sufrimiento y muerte, total , para qué? se van a morir igual que todos nosotros.


----------



## Mongolo471 (3 Abr 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> La foto de la leña y los palos en forma de cruz es para Quemar vivos a Prisioneros



Los del KKK lo hacían por el odio que tenían al catolicismo, no por chicharrar a negros, que para eso tenían las sogas para la horca.


----------



## amcxxl (3 Abr 2022)

Refinería de petróleo de Odessa 


Odessa sigue ardiendo. 


Más imagenes de Odessa
 

Mas imágenes de las secuelas de los ataques en depósitos de petróleo en Odessa.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Abr 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Gracias por tus aclaraciones, pero no es nada nuevo, yo no estoy al lado del comunismo, todo lo contrario, estoy al lado del pueblo ruso al que admiro profundamente, y esos poderes en la sombra parecen existir desde el mismo momento que el hombre pisó la tierra, no se entiende de otra forma los yacimientos arqueológicos de hasta más de 100.000 años atrás de culturas o civilizaciones avanzadas que, sin explicación posible desaparecieron, se esfumaron, eso sí todas ellas ejercían violencia para el control de su población.
> 
> Una pena que sigamos en lo mismo. Sin lugar a dudas todos esos en la sombra que aceptamos son los que mandan, es solo pura maldad , hay que ser algo sin definición para ejercer tanta maldad , sufrimiento y muerte, total , para qué? se van a morir igual que todos nosotros.









Lo de Ucrania es la 2ª parte del coronavirus. Es una nueva pantomima para de la agenda 2030 = arruinar a Europa y llenarla de negros


¿ POR QUÉ NO USAN EL CORONAVIRUS PARA ATACAR A LAS TROPAS RUSAS QUE ES GRATIS ? ¿ POR QUÉ NO LO USA PUTIN PARA ATACAR A UCRANIA ? Los americanos para salir de su enorme crisis estructural provocada por el crack del 29 decidieron saquear Europa porque era la parte del mundo con más recursos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Tlistakel (3 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


>



Parece obvio que esos cadaveres son frescos, del mismo día o el anterior a cuando se hicieron las fotos.
ropa impoluta , expuestos a la intemperie, en medio de una guerra, y sin una sola mancha?
vamos que se los han cargado y luego les hicieron las fotos. Lo mismo digo de los cuerpos semienterrados en fosas, donde se veía la cara de una mujer limpia y sin una sola lividez ni rigidez cadavérica. Muy burdo el montaje, y muy lerdos los que aún así se lo tragan. Tragacionistas


----------



## Scardanelli (3 Abr 2022)

Me alegro de que tras la ocupación Mariana haya encontrado un oficio con el que mantener a su hijo.

Y felicidades por el genocidio en Kiev. Estas cosas no pasan todos los días…


----------



## NS 4 (3 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pero si a los fachas pobres siempre os pareció todo este cuento de puta madre. No vi a ninguno protestar. Poniais a parir a Anguita en los 90 cuando avisó de lo que significaba "globalización". Ese puto rojo aguafiestas ....
> 
> Hasta votasteis el 81 % a favor de la constitución europea, que es poner negro sobre blanco la globalización neoliberal ...   Qué no sabiais lo que votabais? Pues a joderse, haber espabilao.
> 
> ...



Que fachas??? En España no hay facherio. SIC

QUE POBRES, PASMAO...??? Calzo un 49, rabo en proporcion ...y conduzco un mercedes...

No me incluyas en lo de Anguita...me gusta mucho como pensaba, y para mi fue un señor.

Fallas conmigo en todo, tratas de socabar mi autoritas desacreditandome cuando ni me conoces ni sabes que pienso politicamente con profundidad.

Todo como siempre, por soltar tu tinta de calamar en defensa de la actitud de "izquierdas".

Para acabar como siempre en el manido "en España no hay izquierda de verdad".
Yaaaaa...Y UN JAMON!!! TODOS HAN SIDO LA MISMA MIERDA...NO HA HABIDO DIFERENCIA ENTRE LOS RESULTADOS DE LA MIERDA ROJA...Y LOS DE LA MIERDA AZUL!!
Eso si, los vuestros son los vuestros (que decia Carmen Bardem....)que son mucho mejores que los otros...por supuesto.

Y con esa actitud propia de UN POLLINO INTELECTUAL...nos han traido del ronzal rojiazul hasta el precipicio...

QUE HAN HECHO TUS AMIGOS DE LA IZQUIERDA POR TI DURANTE LA PLANDEMIA???
QUE HAN HECHO TUS ENEMIGOS AZULES DURANTE LA PLANDEMIA??
Y ahora si te queda algo de sustancia gris en esa cabezota dura que gastais...

SACAD CONCLUSIONES...porque el que manda a todos ellos, QUE ES EL MISMO...

QUIERE VUESTRO PELLEJO...*QUIERE NUESTRO PELLEJO!!!*


----------



## Ahmat Sila (3 Abr 2022)

Os acordáis de Abu el terrorista del Isis con el RPG 

Ojo al Abu de Ucrania


----------



## El-Mano (3 Abr 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Esa es la gracia. Además, si es cierto, la acaparación de gas por China, es un dato importantísimo. Si hay dudas pues.. a poner olfato.
> 
> Nade tiene que estar al 100% de acuerdo con lo que dice la fuente. Pero para tener opinión es bueno leer..variadas.



Me parece una fantasía... ¿hay gaseoductos de china y barcos suficientes para llevar ese gas a europa? Y en todo caso, convierte a china en un intermediario. Rusia vende a precio más mo menos normal y china saca su tajada por intermediario, y europa a pagar los sobrecostes... menuda victoria europea... rusia no pierde y china ganaría.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Abr 2022)

Tlistakel dijo:


> Parecen obvio que esos cadaveres son frescos, del mismo día o el anterior a cuando se hicieron las fotos.
> ropa sin una mancha, expuestos a la intemperie, en medio de una guerra, y sin una sola mancha?
> vamos que se los han cargado y luego les hicieron las fotos. Lo mismo digo de los cuerpos semienterrados en fosas, donde se veía la cara sin una sola lividez ni rigidez cadavérica. Muy burdo el montaje, y muy lerdos los que aún así se lo tragan. Tragacionistas



También pueden ser muertos por coronavirus y que los hubiesen llevado para simular muertos en la guerra .
de hecho en España hasta hace unas semanas morían 300 personas cada día por coronavirus " decían los telediarios"

Pues en Ucrania. " que está la población sin vacunar , tendrían que morir lo menos miles cada día "


----------



## mapachën (3 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Creo que a Polonia la deberían de decir que se callase para que no escale esto a cotas nucleares.



Por que a ti te sale de las pelotas? Si los rustís tienen nukes en Kaliningrad, nosotros las ponemos en Cracovia… y Riga… pronto en Helsinki y Gotland.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## amcxxl (3 Abr 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania volaron otro puente sobre el río Seim en la región de Sumy 


Marinka. 
Los combatientes del 100º de la RPD tomaron a un artillero de mortero ucraniano, un drogadicto. 
Recibí la tarea del comandante de disparar a los civiles. 
Y no le importa que mueran civiles, porque tiene una "orden". 
Asesinos locos.


¡Ukropo con síndrome de Down! (valga le redundancia)
 

Escriben que Bernard Henri Levy, artífice de todas las "revoluciones de color" de los últimos años, incluida la ucraniana Maidan 2014, se esconde junto con los nazis en Azovstal e intentarán sacarlo de Mariupol bajo la apariencia de un "rehén". de Azov. Lo cual, por orden de los EE. UU., lo dejará ir de inmediato.


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Scardanelli (3 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Apesta a ISIS rubio.



Claro, por eso los ocupantes han matado a la alcalde y su familia, como hacían los chicos del Gobierno General… de las violaciones sistemáticas, como táctica histórica de la Horda, mejor ni hablamos…


----------



## mazuste (3 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Dron ruso capturado....imagino que deben anular todos los sistemas geolocalización los ukras.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1010782



Esa foto parece una broma ¿?


----------



## Trajanillo (3 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Refinería de petróleo de Odessa
> 
> 
> Odessa sigue ardiendo.
> ...



Este es el de las revoluciones de colores junto al Soros? Pues como lo pillen los rusos lo tiene de color cucaracha, yo si fuera el alto mando ruso sería una de mis prioridades.


----------



## Mongolo471 (3 Abr 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> Os acordáis de Abu el terrorista del Isis con el RPG
> 
> Ojo al Abu de Ucrania



Fue mucho peor, el ver a unidades sirias corriendo en horizontal, y como disparaban al pato... cayeron todos.


----------



## Impresionante (3 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Por supuesto, han sido los ucronazis, los rusos estaban en Bucha impartiendo unos alegres talleres de ikebana con perspectiva de género y en cuanto se han ido han entrado los soldados ucranianos y han maniatado a los del pueblo y les han pegado un tiro en la cabeza. ¿Por qué si es una ciudad ucraniana llena de ciudadanos ucranianos normales?, por nada, es que son así, ucronazis asesinos, no lo pueden evitar.



Vamos a aclarar lo tuyo.

Sueltas un tuit con una imagen de unos civiles con las manos en la espalda teóricamente asesinados y diciendo que son crímenes de guerra rusos.

Hay otro tuit que dice que la foto es de asesinados por ucronazis, cosa más entendible teniendo en cuenta lo cobardes que están demostrando ser.

Inmediatamente el tuit que dice que es asesinato por ucros es eliminado por Twitter porque Twitter lo vale, como buen pro ucranonazis que son.

Me sueltas luego para justificarlo no sé qué de prensa internacional de mierda que no hacen referencia a la foto en cuestión.

Chico, sube el nivel que aquí no nos succionamos el dígito


----------



## Trajanillo (3 Abr 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Por que a ti te sale de las pelotas? Si los rustís tienen nukes en Kaliningrad, nosotros las ponemos en Cracovia… y Riga… pronto en Helsinki y Gotland.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Correcto por que me sale a mi de las pelotas, algún problema?


----------



## mazuste (3 Abr 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> Qué hace este tipo con unos nazis y un regimiento de Ucrania en Mariupol?
> 
> Bernard-Henri Lévy, conocido en Francia como BHL, es un filósofo y escritor francés. Wikipedia
> Nacimiento: 5 de noviembre de 1948 (edad 73 años), Beni Saf, Argelia
> Cónyuge: Arielle Dombasle (m. 1993), Isabelle



Si ese tipo estuviera allá, habría muerto al segundo día...
Un pijo sionista que no ha pegado un palo al agua en su puta vida...
Seamos serios.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (3 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Polonia está lista para desplegar armas nucleares estadounidenses en su suelo - Kaczynski
> 
> El viceprimer ministro polaco, presidente del Comité de Defensa y Seguridad Nacional, dijo que su país está abierto al despliegue de armas nucleares estadounidenses en su territorio. Además, Polonia pide un aumento en el número de tropas estadounidenses en Europa.
> 
> ...




¿¿¿¿¿KACZYNSKY????? 

WTF se apellida igual que UNABOMBER??


----------



## Mongolo471 (3 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Si ese tipo estuviera allá, habría muerto al segundo día...
> Un pijo sionista que no ha pegado un palo al agua en su puta vida...
> Seamos serios.



Menos robar


----------



## Yomateix (3 Abr 2022)

Las minas ya se demostró y no había dudas al respecto, de que las puso Ucrania. Sin embargo ahora se cambia la historia, las minas no está claro quien las puso pero sin duda el único culpable es Rusia por su actividad naval en el área, no del temporal que hubo y de no anclarlas como deberían haber hecho los Ucranianos que fueron quienes las pusieron (o quizás simplemente les interesaba ponerlas así) Menos mal que los que manipulan son otros, no se cortan en absoluto....


*Rusia impide el reabastecimiento de Ucrania por el Mar Negro*
Las fuerzas navales de *Rusia* continúan bloqueando la costa de *Ucrania* en el *Mar Negro* y el *Mar de Azov*, lo que impide el reabastecimiento por mar, ha constatado este domingo la inteligencia militar británica.

*Rusia* conserva la capacidad de intentar un desembarco anfibio, pero es probable que dicha operación sea cada vez más arriesgada debido al tiempo que *Ucrania* ha tenido para prepararse, ha tuiteado el Ministerio de Defensa en su informe diario.

"Las minas dentro del *Mar Negro* representan un grave riesgo para la actividad marítima", subraya el informe, que apunta que *el origen de las minas no está claro y es discutible, pero que casi con certeza son el resultado de la actividad naval rusa en el área, lo que demuestra cómo la invasión de Ucrania está afectando los intereses civiles y neutrales*. Informa Reuters


----------



## Nico (3 Abr 2022)

Página 3000 del hilo !!

Yo estuve aquí Mami !!


----------



## kelden (3 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Que fachas??? En España no hay facherio. SIC
> 
> QUE POBRES, PASMAO...??? Calzo un 49, rabo en proporcion ...y conduzco un mercedes...
> 
> ...



El problema que teneis los cavernícolas, sobre todo los españoles, polacos, hungaros y bálticos, es que cualquier indicio de racionalidad, de civilización, os parece el colmo del rojerío, aunque el asunto que se trata no tenga nada que ver con cuestiones políticas. Últimamente vivís en un mundo virtual de guerras culturales que poco tiene que ver con la vida real o con la economía real. Has nacido en la época equivocada, lo tuyo es el siglo XVI y Torquemada.

Y no, no hay izquierda representativa ni en España ni en occidente en general. Solo hay gestores del neolib más (PP, VOX) o menos (PSOE, Podemos) sádicos.


----------



## Yomateix (3 Abr 2022)

Y Polonia entre que tienen ganas a Rusia y que esto les hace ganar puntos con EEUU ya no saben que burrada soltar. Europa metiendose en una guerra en la que no pinta nada y en la que Polonia y Ucrania no paran de insultarlos....y ellos a agachar la cabecita y encima a seguir enviando armas, dinero, comida, mercenarios pagados con ese dinero, poner todo su sistema de inteligencia a sus órdenes etc etc Todo es culpa de Alemania que durante años no quiso ver lo que hizo Putin y este está intentando hacer lo que ya hizo Bismarck, una dominación Alemana como ya intentaron estos. Seguro que les alegra que los culpen y los pongan al nivel de Putin.

*Polonia acusa a Francia y Alemania de haber sido demasiado próximas a Rusia antes de la guerra en Ucrania*

El viceprimer ministro y hombre fuerte de *Polonia*, *Jaroslaw Kaczynski*, ha acusado a *Francia* y *Alemania* de haber tenido demasiada proximidad con *Rusia* antes de la *guerra en Ucrania*, en una entrevista publicada el domingo por el diario alemán _Die Welt_.

"*Alemania*, al igual que *Francia*, tiene un fuerte sesgo a favor de *Moscú*", ha dicho Kaczynski, líder del gobernante partido nacionalista-populista *Ley y Justicia* (*PiS*). El dirigente apunta de manera más dura al ejecutivo alemán.

"*Durante años, el gobierno alemán no quiso ver lo que Rusia estaba haciendo bajo el liderazgo de Vladimir Putin*, y hoy vemos el resultado", afirma. "*Polonia* no está satisfecha con el papel de *Alemania* en *Europa*".

Según Kaczynski, *Berlín intenta "reconstruir lo que hizo el antiguo canciller del Imperio de Bismarck", es decir, "una dominación alemana*, pero al lado de *Rusia*".


----------



## amcxxl (3 Abr 2022)

Ataque de Iskander al cuartel general de defensa en Jarkov, donde murieron más de 100 nacionalistas ucranianos y mercenarios de países occidentales.


El ayuntamiento perdió hoy la bandera de Ucrania". Un residente de Berdyansk habló sobre las innovaciones en la vida de la ciudad. "La gente hace fila para recibir medicamentos. No hay manifestaciones, no hay indignación. El ejército ruso garantiza el orden", dijo el habitante de la ciudad.


El momento en que descubrimos la no maravilla británica en la base rota de Azov. 


En Zaporozhye, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania colocaron posiciones en la escuela secundaria No. 24 en el distrito de Khortitsky. Alrededor del edificio hay edificios residenciales y un jardín de infantes. Coordenadas - 47.807779, 35.048797


----------



## Ahmat Sila (3 Abr 2022)

Buena caza
❗Durante las últimas 24 horas, los militares de la RPD destruyeron 78 nacionalistas ucranianos, un tanque, dos vehículos de combate de infantería, una tripulación ZU-23, tres vehículos blindados y un camión.

La Milicia Popular de la RPD informa en su canal de Telegram.


----------



## Michael_Knight (3 Abr 2022)

Tlistakel dijo:


> Parece obvio que esos cadaveres son frescos, del mismo día o el anterior a cuando se hicieron las fotos.
> ropa impoluta , expuestos a la intemperie, en medio de una guerra, y sin una sola mancha?
> vamos que se los han cargado y luego les hicieron las fotos. Lo mismo digo de los cuerpos semienterrados en fosas, donde se veía la cara de una mujer limpia y sin una sola lividez ni rigidez cadavérica. Muy burdo el montaje, y muy lerdos los que aún así se lo tragan. Tragacionistas



Y lo dirás hasta en serio y todo.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (3 Abr 2022)

Página 3.000 de hilo que ya huele a polla de biego


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)

Brutal contraprogramación en Bucha, las imágenes de los soldados rusos asesinados y quemadas está haciendo mucha pupa en los mass mierda, ayer en la Secta noche dos invitados pusieron en duda la hasta hora sacrosanta versión nazi, para enfado el comisario otanico y del maricon primo de Zapatero, toda esta gente ve a escondidas las atrocidades nazis y no quieren que les relacionen con ellas, asi que empiezan a recoger cable, de ahí la puesta en escena de los muertos en Bucha, los satanistas no se detienen ante nada, y todo el facherio hispano encantado de seguirles, son los suyos.


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Ahmat Sila (3 Abr 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Página 3.000 de hilo que ya huele a polla de biego



Lo primero que hace un hombre por la mañana es lavarse la cara y la boca y verás como no te huele a polla de viejo


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Brutal contraprogramación en Bucha, las imágenes de los soldados rusos asesinados y quemadas está haciendo mucha pupa en los mass mierda, ayer en la Secta noche dos invitados pusieron en duda la hasta hora sacrosanta versión nazi, para enfado el comisario otanico y del maricon primo de Zapatero, toda esta gente ve a escondidas las atrocidades nazis y no quieren que les relacionen con ellas, asi que empiezan a recoger cable, de ahí la puesta en escena de los muertos en Bucha, los satanistas no se detienen ante nada, y todo el facherio hispano encantado de seguirles, son los suyos.



No són los míos, són los tuyos, de los que ahora reniegas. Los que siempre defendiste en este foro, y seguramente votaste en alguna ocasión para "frenar a los fascistas".


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

#AGS_Resumen

10.43 - ❗⚡La línea operativa de la DPR JCCC recibió información sobre la herida de un civil nacido en 1939. como resultado del bombardeo de la ciudad VFU de Donetsk (asentamiento de Trudovskaya sh-ty) en la dirección st. Pilotos, 49a

10.38 - Se informan llegadas en las inmediaciones del DAP y en la zona de Zastationny. Especificamos los detalles.

10.36 - El cañoneo continúa en el noroeste, al norte de Donetsk.

35.10 - ❗La línea operativa de la DPR JCCC recibió información sobre daños producto del bombardeo de la VFU en las siguientes direcciones:
notario público. Gorlovka (pueblo de la planta de mercurio):
- S t. Pogodina, 21 - impacto directo.
notario público. Yelenovka:
- S t. Bosque, 11.
También se registró un incendio en un campo de fútbol en el microdistrito de Novy.

10.01 - El suroeste de Gorlovka también sigue retumbando. Ten cuidado.

09.59 - Una poderosa sorpresa. Las pilas se introducen en las catacumbas de los Ukronazis.

09.58 - Todavía llega al norte de Donetsk.

09.56 - Distritos de Kievsky y Kuibyshevsky de Donetsk: Veseloe, área DAP, Zastantsionny, Oktyabrsky, asentamiento de Severny, Spartak, Putilovka, Gvardeyka, Shcheglovka en la zona de riesgo.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)

El satanista no lo oculta, es un demonio torturador:
El Fox News se ha vuelto como todos los demás, la transmisión de la entrevista con Zelensky, se cortó una pieza. El anfitrión Bret Bayer le preguntó a Zelensky sobre la tortura de prisioneros de guerra por parte del Batallón Azov, a lo que él respondió: "Son lo que son". Una respuesta sencilla que dice mucho.


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

Declaración del representante oficial del NM DPR sobre la situación a las 10:30 04/03/2022

Durante el último día, el enemigo disparó más de 100 proyectiles y minas desde sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple BM-21 Grad de 122 mm, artillería de cañón de 122 mm y morteros de 120 y 82 mm.

♦Las áreas de SIETE asentamientos de la República fueron bombardeadas. Como resultado de la agresión ucraniana, VEINTISIETE civiles resultaron heridos. CINCO edificios residenciales y UNA infraestructura civil resultaron dañadas.

❗Se entregaron materiales sobre el hecho de herir a civiles y daños a la infraestructura a representantes de organizaciones internacionales de derechos humanos, así como a la Fiscalía General de la RPD para su inclusión en casos penales iniciados contra el comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Los militares de la República Popular de Donetsk, junto con las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, continúan liberando los asentamientos de nuestra República de los invasores ucranianos.

Durante el último día, nuestros militares destruyeron SETENTA Y OCHO nacionalistas ucranianos, UN tanque, DOS vehículos de combate de infantería, UNA tripulación ZU-23, TRES vehículos blindados y UN camión. Fueron capturados UN vehículo blindado, DOS morteros 2B11 de 120 mm y un almacén con armas y municiones, incluidas las de producción extranjera.

QUINCE militares de las brigadas 54, 56 y 25 depusieron voluntariamente las armas y se pasaron al lado de la República Popular de Donetsk. Recomiendo que todos los militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sigan el ejemplo de sus camaradas y salven sus vidas. Solo deponiendo voluntariamente las armas podrán regresar con sus familias.

‼A partir de las 00:00 horas del 3 de abril de 2022, está en funcionamiento un corredor humanitario desde la ciudad de Mariupol hasta la ciudad de Berdyansk. Las fuerzas armadas de la Federación Rusa y la República Popular de Donetsk garantizan la estricta observancia del "régimen de silencio" en la ruta de circulación. Los ciudadanos extranjeros pueden ser evacuados de Berdyansk a lo largo de cualquier ruta humanitaria: por transporte terrestre a la República de Crimea o a territorios controlados por el régimen de Kiev, así como por transporte marítimo en direcciones seleccionadas.


----------



## lasoziedad (3 Abr 2022)

*Destruída la mayor refinería de Ucrania tras los ataques en Odesa*

La *refinería de petróleo de Kremenchug *de Ucrania ha sido completamente *destruida después de un ataque ruso*, dijo *Dmytro Lunin*, gobernador de la región de *Poltava*, en televisión el domingo.

"El incendio en la refinería se ha extinguido, pero la instalación ha sido completamente destruida y ya no puede funcionar", dijo Lunin.


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

Declaración del representante oficial de la NM de la LPR, Capitán Filiponenko I.M. al 3 de abril de 2022

♦Durante los enfrentamientos con unidades del departamento de defensa, en el último día, el enemigo sufrió pérdidas en mano de obra y equipo militar, a saber:
➖ 20 efectivos;
➖ 3 vehículos de combate de infantería;
➖ 2 vehículos.
▫El enemigo continúa aterrorizando a la población civil de la República, bombardeando la infraestructura civil de los asentamientos de primera línea de la LPR, que no representan un peligro para el enemigo y no son instalaciones militares.
Durante el último día, las formaciones armadas de Ucrania dispararon NUEVE proyectiles de artillería de 122 mm en todo el territorio de la República, DOS asentamientos fueron atacados.
◾A raíz del bombardeo de N. p. Donetsk destruyó una casa y 4 dependencias.
◾A raíz del bombardeo de N. p. Pervomaisk, una mujer nacida en 1985 resultó herida, 2 edificios residenciales y 5 dependencias fueron destruidos y dañados, y el vivero Kolobok también resultó dañado.
❗Con el fin de suprimir la actividad de fuego contra civiles de la República, las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania desde donde se disparó el fuego fueron detectadas y destruidas rápidamente por armas de fuego en servicio.
▶La Milicia Popular de la LPR, junto con el Frente Popular de Toda Rusia OD, entregó ayuda humanitaria a los residentes de los asentamientos de primera línea. Donetsk, Golubovskoe y Berezovskoe.
Las fuerzas del NM de la LPR continúan evacuando a civiles del asentamiento. Rubizhne a áreas seguras de la LPR.


----------



## pgas (3 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es que además en las cifras de coste de la guerra afgana se cita una que debe estar equivocada por lo brutal : a los afganos que combatieron por USA se les indemnizó con $100k por muerto. Esto dicen que suma $245MM pero de ser verdad supondría que 2.45M de afganos murieron a sueldo de los americanos en esa costosa guerra. Vamos a quitarle un cero porque la cifra parce extevsiva, siguen siendo 245k, que es una burrada. En las guerras contra "razas inferiores", los abglos jamás reportan las muertes de subcontratados o simplemente las víctimas civiles de los bombardeos. Si en Vietnam rozaron los 3M en las ultilmas campañas de Libia y Afganistán al menos cientos de miles son. En Iraq ni se sabe.




como tantos otros fueron 'obliterados' en la lucha contra el terror (sic) , 








y como tantos otros serán olvidados en la marea genocida de la historia,



sello de un país que acumula la friolera de 20 años sin guerra desde 1776


----------



## kelden (3 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



USA tiene un serio problema interno de fractura social. No corren peligro de guerra civil pero si de caos social. Con millones de personas mejor armadas que los talibanes pueden volver rápidamente al salvaje oeste. Es un riesgo real.


----------



## Impresionante (3 Abr 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Y Polonia entre que tienen ganas a Rusia y que esto les hace ganar puntos con EEUU ya no saben que burrada soltar. Europa metiendose en una guerra en la que no pinta nada y en la que Polonia y Ucrania no paran de insultarlos....y ellos a agachar la cabecita y encima a seguir enviando armas, dinero, comida, mercenarios pagados con ese dinero, poner todo su sistema de inteligencia a sus órdenes etc etc Todo es culpa de Alemania que durante años no quiso ver lo que hizo Putin y este está intentando hacer lo que ya hizo Bismarck, una dominación Alemana como ya intentaron estos. Seguro que les alegra que los culpen y los pongan al nivel de Putin.
> 
> *Polonia acusa a Francia y Alemania de haber sido demasiado próximas a Rusia antes de la guerra en Ucrania*
> 
> ...



Los polacos poseídos por el globalismo.

_Polonia está lista para desplegar armas nucleares estadounidenses en su territorio - Presidente del Comité de Defensa y Seguridad Nacional de Polonia_


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

#AGS_Resumen

09.55 - ⚠ Arreglado bombardeo desde la VFU en dirección:
▶09:30 - N.P. Novomikhailovka - n.p. Yelenovka: se dispararon 8 proyectiles de calibre 122 mm.

09.54 - Regresan con fuerza. La llegada más poderosa al norte de Donetsk.

09.51 - Distrito Kievsky de Donetsk - obsequios pesados hacia Pesok y Avdiivka. Muy potente, por lo que el sonido es difícil de distinguir.

09.50 - Aclaración de nuestros suscriptores de Trudovsky - en el área de Pavlunovsky, 1 - llegada a un edificio anexo no residencial.

09.48 - ¡Poderoso en el norte de Donetsk!

09.40 - ⚠ Arreglado bombardeo desde el costado de la VFU en dirección:
▶09:30 - N.P. Novomikhailovka - Donetsk (distrito de Petrovsky): se dispararon 6 proyectiles de calibre 122 mm.

09.37 - El distrito de Petrovsky de Donetsk continúa bajo el fuego de la VFU.

09.36 — Las llegadas poderosas individuales continúan en el noroeste. al norte de Donetsk, suburbio.

09.35 - ⚠ Bombardeo desde el costado de la VFU en las direcciones:
▶09:00 - s.n.p. Dzerzhinsk - n.p. Gorlovka: se dispararon 4 proyectiles de calibre 122 mm.
▶09:25 - N.P. Avdiivka - n.p. Mineral: disparó 4 proyectiles con un calibre de 122 mm.

09.34 - Llegadas más intensas en el norte, noroeste de Donetsk.


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Abr 2022)

_Para dar una idea de la pequeña burbuja que es la multitud de #IStandWithUkraine, en realidad creen que Rusia está bombardeando masivamente ciudades de Ucrania como lo hizo Occidente en la Segunda Guerra Mundial o nosotros en Irak. También creen, al mismo tiempo, que Ucrania está ganando la guerra. Pensamiento mágico en su corazón._


----------



## Tlistakel (3 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Y lo dirás hasta en serio y todo.



eso es; cuidado con el coronavirus, vacúnate y alístate


----------



## Proletario Blanco (3 Abr 2022)

Madrid.


----------



## Ahmat Sila (3 Abr 2022)

El trabajo de los francotiradores rusos en dirección a Kiev


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)

Cinismo nivel dios:


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (3 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El problema que teneis los cavernícolas, sobre todo los españoles, polacos, hungaros y bálticos, es que cualquier indicio de racionalidad, de civilización, os parece el colmo del rojerío, aunque el asunto que se trata no tenga nada que ver con cuestiones políticas. Últimamente vivís en un mundo virtual de guerras culturales que poco tiene que ver con la vida real o con la economía real. Has nacido en la época equivocada, lo tuyo es el siglo XVI y Torquemada.
> 
> Y no, no hay izquierda representativa ni en España ni en occidente en general. Solo hay gestores del neolib más (PP, VOX) o menos (PSOE, Podemos) sádicos.



"Aquello no era verdadera izquierda"
"Aquello no era verdadero socialismo"
"Aquello no era verdadero comunismo"

Venga ya...


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> "Aquello no era verdadera izquierda"
> "Aquello no era verdadero socialismo"
> "Aquello no era verdadero comunismo"
> 
> Venga ya...



Yo tuyo en cambio si es el verdadero fascismo.


----------



## Argentium (3 Abr 2022)

Ladran Sancho... 

*Un alto funcionario del Tesoro estadounidense dice que la tasa del mercado negro indica la debilidad del rublo como instrumento financiero*
18:38 || 01/04/2022


----------



## Evangelion (3 Abr 2022)

La horda disparando a edificios civiles en Mariupol.
La destruccion por la destruccion.
El crimen de guerra


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> La horda disparando a edificios civiles en Mariupol.
> La destruccion por la destruccion.
> El crimen de guerra



En cambio castrar prisioneros es virtud cardinal.


----------



## Mongolo471 (3 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Y lo dirás hasta en serio y todo.



Fue mucho peor ver un avión civil que iba a Australia caer por un BUK, y ver como incluso así les robaban cosas a los muertos los santos del Donbás. Pero más ratas fueron los rusos, cuando enviaron los cadáveres en trenes, como ganado podrido o ver como ya habían destruido el BUK, para que no hubiese una investigación. Eso sí, las marcas en el avión lo decían todo.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> La horda disparando a edificios civiles en Mariupol.
> La destruccion por la destruccion.
> El crimen de guerra



La táctica Siria en acción, muy efectiva para eliminar a los mercenarios de la OTAN drogados con Captagon…

Los deja niquelados…

A las guerras hay que ir llorados…como a este foro…


----------



## Trajanillo (3 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> La horda disparando a edificios civiles en Mariupol.
> La destruccion por la destruccion.
> El crimen de guerra



Es curioso que siempre salen los mismos edificios, como si Mariupol solo fuera esa zona.


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Abr 2022)

_Los EE.UU. y W.Europa están empezando a entender que ya no son los líderes de este mundo
La agenda política internacional se hace ahora NO en EEUU y NO en W.Europa, se ha trasladado a Oriente: la escriben Rusia, China, India, Turquía_


----------



## Ahmat Sila (3 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La táctica Siria en acción, muy efectiva para eliminar a los mercenarios de la OTAN drogados con Captagon…
> 
> Los deja niquelados…
> 
> A las guerras hay que ir llorados…como a este foro…



Así es, con los terroristas no hay piedad


----------



## Roedr (3 Abr 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Y Polonia entre que tienen ganas a Rusia y que esto les hace ganar puntos con EEUU ya no saben que burrada soltar. Europa metiendose en una guerra en la que no pinta nada y en la que Polonia y Ucrania no paran de insultarlos....y ellos a agachar la cabecita y encima a seguir enviando armas, dinero, comida, mercenarios pagados con ese dinero, poner todo su sistema de inteligencia a sus órdenes etc etc Todo es culpa de Alemania que durante años no quiso ver lo que hizo Putin y este está intentando hacer lo que ya hizo Bismarck, una dominación Alemana como ya intentaron estos. Seguro que les alegra que los culpen y los pongan al nivel de Putin.
> 
> *Polonia acusa a Francia y Alemania de haber sido demasiado próximas a Rusia antes de la guerra en Ucrania*
> 
> ...



Que empandada tienen entre germanos, eslavos y nórdicos. Que vuelvan a las andadas de IIWW y se autoliquiden de una vez y dejen en paz al resto. Al final los latinos somos lo más civilizado que hay en Occidente.


----------



## Evangelion (3 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La táctica Siria en acción, muy efectiva para eliminar a los mercenarios de la OTAN drogados con Captagon…



¿Pero no decías desde hace mas de una semana que los restos Ucras estaban restringidos a la fábrica de Azosvtal?...a ver en que quedamos.
Quedaos a una puñetera carta de una vez por que las dos no pueden ser:
1º Las tropas rusas han avanzado en Mariupol hasta dejar cercados a los Azov en la aceria.
2º Los Azov disparan desde las zonas residenciales.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Abr 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> Así es, con los terroristas no hay piedad



Todos los dirigentes de la OTAN son terroristas…y no creo que les haya ido nada mal estos años.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> ¿Pero no decías desde hace mas de una semana que los restos Ucras estaban restringidos a la fábrica de Azosvtal?...a ver en que quedamos.
> Quedaos a una puñetera carta de una vez por que las dos no pueden ser:
> 1º Las tropas rusas han avanzado en Mariupol hasta dejar cercados a los Azov en la aceria.
> 2º Los Azov disparan desde las zonas residenciales.



Eso es de días anteriores…llevándolos poco a poco a la zona industrial…como en Siria…

Ya están los chechenos dándoles el tratamiento correcto…lloran demasiado los de la SAS…son unos berrones…


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

⚡"Porque había que seguir la orden": artillero de mortero ucraniano confesó haber bombardeado a civiles en Mariupol

El mortero detenido dijo que su trabajo consistía en ir a una posición en el campo, colocar el mortero 120 y disparar en las coordenadas asignadas.

Los morteros se dirigieron hacia la ciudad de Mariupol. Él mismo admite que entendió que estaba bombardeando a la población civil, y justifica sus acciones con la intoxicación por drogas y la necesidad de cumplir con el oficial superior criminal de la batería.


----------



## ProfeInsti (3 Abr 2022)

La Viceministra de Defensa ucraniana dice que toda la región de Kiev fue liberada.


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Abr 2022)

Decía ayer un forero en este hilo, no recuerdo su nick, que Rusia perdía dinero vendiendo a terceros su petroleo y sus recursos a precios inferiores. Es cierto, no ganará lo mismo, pero sí conseguirá dos cosas, fidelizar nuevos clientes en desarrollo y lo más importante, apoyo diplomático en un momento crucial.


----------



## Roedr (3 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania volaron otro puente sobre el río Seim en la región de Sumy
> 
> 
> Marinka.
> ...



No creíble. Tiene más de 70 años y no creo que la comida, calefacción y agua reinen por su abundancia en la factoría. Si estuviera allí lo más probable es que ya estuviera muerto.


----------



## arriqui (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (3 Abr 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



El batallon musulman Crimea, del ejercito ukro, esta compuesto por renegados tartaros y chechenos, la hez de la sociedad ucraniana, un 99% de delincuentes...


----------



## Evangelion (3 Abr 2022)

Brillantes estrategas los rusos. Brillantes.
Finlandia se une a la Otan.
En un año hay desplagados Nukes en Polonia y los Balticos.
Brillante decisión invadir Ucrania para no tener mas "cerca" la amenaza OTAN.


----------



## Ahmat Sila (3 Abr 2022)

Buen domingo foro, bajas Ucras material


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Brillantes estrategas los rusos. Brillantes.
> Finlandia se une a la Otan.
> En un año hay desplagados Nukes en Polonia y los Balticos.
> Brillante decisión invadir Ucrania para no tener mas "cerca" la amenaza OTAN.



También están desplegados al otro lado de la frontera …¿y?

Llevar cabezas tácticas desde los Urales a la frontera polaca es fácil para los rusos…


----------



## Expected (3 Abr 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> Lo primero que hace un hombre por la mañana es lavarse la cara y la boca y verás como no te huele a polla de viejo





ZHU DE dijo:


> Cinismo nivel dios:



Vamos...que los hay a patadas....y con armas biológicas de última generación. Fíate de los mayores mentirosos profesionales del mundo El Pentágono.


----------



## Roedr (3 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Brillantes estrategas los rusos. Brillantes.
> Finlandia se une a la Otan.
> En un año hay desplagados Nukes en Polonia y los Balticos.
> Brillante decisión invadir Ucrania para no tener mas "cerca" la amenaza OTAN.




Brillantes los imbéciles de EU. Después del éxito con la multiculturalidad y energías sostenibles, ahora doblan la apuesta y multiplican el riesgo de un conflicto nuclear en Europa.


----------



## Evangelion (3 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> También están desplegados al otro lado de la frontera …¿y?
> 
> Llevar cabezas tácticas desde los Urales a la frontera polaca es fácil para los rusos…



Si esa amanaza rusa a Polonia (nukes a pocos KM) estaba ahi desde que Polonia entro en la OTAN.
La amenza de Polonia llena de Nukes apuntando a Moscú no estaba ahí para Rusia hace dos meses.
¿Te entra en tu cabecita?
Ahora pon la excusa y en emoticono que quieras.
Brillante la geoestrategia rusa. Brillante.


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Abr 2022)

_Creo que es incluso más simple que eso.
Vean los cráteres de mortero. Fíjese en la persona en la bicicleta que aparentemente murió al instante, la botella de cerveza con uno de los cuerpos.
Creo que el lugar fue alcanzado por un bombardeo de mortero después de que las fuerzas rusas abandonaran la zona y los civiles estuvieran tristemente fuera._


----------



## Don Pascual (3 Abr 2022)

Cuando eres un "muerto" en Bucha, y de repente te pica la nariz..



Podrían currarse un poco mas los fakes.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Si esa amanaza rusa a Polonia (nukes a pocos KM) estaba ahi desde que Polonia entro en la OTAN.
> La amenza de Polonia llena de Nukes apuntando a Moscú no estaba ahí para Rusia hace dos meses.
> ¿Te entra en tu cabecita?
> Ahora pon la excusa y en emoticono que quieras.
> Brillante la geoestrategia rusa. Brillante.



Brillante la estrategia de la OTAN, que ahora tiene activadas todas las cabezas nucleares rusas. Asúmelo si eres capaz…


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## kelden (3 Abr 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> "Aquello no era verdadera izquierda"
> "Aquello no era verdadero socialismo"
> "Aquello no era verdadero comunismo"
> 
> Venga ya...



Para que entiendas lo que es izquierda y lo que no. Te voy a poner dos ejemplos reales para que lo pilles de una puta vez y te quede claro. No me invento nada.

1.- España. Florentino llama al ministerio exigiendo una ley a favor. En 15 días tiene la ley hecha y aprobada y se ha pasao por el ministerio para que le lustren los zapatos. (Castor, radiales de madrid, etc...etc...)
2.- China. Jack Ma se pone chulo con el gobierno y exige mayor libertad de acción para vender media empresa (Ali Express) a capital yanki. El gobierno chino dice que no, Jack Ma raja lo que no debe y Jack Ma se va a quedar sin empresa. Si se pone más chulo aun acabará en un estadio de fútbol recibiendo un balazo en la nuca durante el descanso del partido.

Ves la diferencia real entre "izquierda" y "simples gestores del neolib"?

Luego ya están vuestras pajas mentales con negros, moros, gitanos, maricones, bolleras, globalistas, masones, judios, supuestos rojos y demás. Vamos, que como buenos ejemplares que no saben por donde les da el aire, ni quien les quita el pan de boca, os meteis en guerras y guerrillas culturales bastante estériles que solo hacen que Florentino se frote las manos mientras se descojona de lo imbéciles que sois. Joder .... por algo sois fachas: porque no hay pensamiento en vuestras huecas cabezas, porque no dais para encadenar dos pensamientos coherentes y llegar a las conclusiones correctas.

En España, por ejemplo, la "izquierda radical" que decis vosotros solo pide que floren pague los impuestos que no paga ahora. Por cierto .... los tuyos dicen que no, que no los pague. Que se va a enfadar y va a despedir a media plantilla y entonces es peor .... Que los que te quitan el pan de la boca son los moros, los maricones, los illuminati y el chale de la montero ....   Que vayais a por esos y los ateis a las farolas ....


----------



## Evangelion (3 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Brillante la estrategia de la OTAN, que ahora tiene activadas todas las cabezas nucleares rusas. Asúmelo si eres capaz…



Brillante, esa amenaza siempre ha existido, solo que ahora Rusia la va a tener en su puta frontera.
Ah y no solo eso ahora Rusia no solo tiene que tirar Nukes en OTAN, tiene que tirar nukes en Ucrania, Finlandia, Suecia, Suiza...., Haz un cálculo de las nukes rusas y de las Nukes Otanicas y divide por la poblacion diana...la guerra nuke no la gana nadie, pero Rusia desde luego la pierde y por panadera.


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Abr 2022)

_El edificio es la sinagoga en Uman, el letrero en la ventana delantera del autobús dice "Дети" - "niños". 

_

Trucos sucios por todas partes, vaya forma más asquerosa de hacer la guerra.


----------



## ksa100 (3 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Brillantes estrategas los rusos. Brillantes.
> Finlandia se une a la Otan.
> En un año hay desplagados Nukes en Polonia y los Balticos.
> Brillante decisión invadir Ucrania para no tener mas "cerca" la amenaza OTAN.



¿y el amor que han cosechado entre los ucranianos? Rusia ya NO existe


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (3 Abr 2022)

Día 38. El comandante Maxim Marchenko, el hombre responsable de las masacres y los terrores en Donetsk y Lugansk durante años, fue visto escoltando a Bernard Lévy.



La primera vez en un programa español que se da voz a alguien que está reportando desde Donetsk. Quien lo hace, Gisbert, denuncia que en chats de proucranianos se pide que sea "eliminado". Escuchadlo porque es muy fuerte lo que cuenta


----------



## Roedr (3 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Brillante, esa amenaza siempre ha existido, solo que ahora Rusia la va a tener en su puta frontera.
> Ah y no solo eso ahora Rusia no solo tiene que tirar Nukes en OTAN, tiene que tirar nukes en Ucrania, Finlandia, Suecia, Suiza...., Haz un cálculo de las nukes rusas y de las Nukes Otanicas y divide por la poblacion diana...la guerra nuke no la gana nadie, pero Rusia desde luego la pierde y por panadera.



Una guerra nuclear acabaría con la civilización, por eso USA es improbable que se metiera en guerra nuclear con Rusia. Viven muy bien y no creo que les compense el suicidio. 

Ahora bien, un guerra nuclear restringida a EU sí es posible si continúa la escalada, no acabaría con la civilización y tendría sólo un ganador: Rusia. 

Rusia tiene más Nukes que el resto del planeta junto. Sólo con lo que tienen embarcado en sus submarinos les basta para acabar con la civilización.


----------



## El_Suave (3 Abr 2022)

Argelia nunca ha dejado de ser Eje del Mal. Llevan intentando primaverizarla desde los años 90, pero aún no lo han conseguido.

Seguramente iba la siguiente en la lista tras Libia y Siria, pero el fracaso en Siria al poner Rusia pie en pared lo trastocó todo.

Si los americanos no están bajo ningún concepto dispuestos a que Rusia venda su propio gas a Europa, sino que han de ser ellos quienes vendan el gas ruso a Europa, tampoco van a estar dispuestos a que otro país aliado de Rusia venda su propio gas a Europa.

Ya saben, para que pagar el gas financiando así el desarrollo del enemigo pudiendo primero primaverizar, sacar así el gas y todos los recursos necesarios por la cara, ...y vendérselo a Europa después.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Brillante, esa amenaza siempre ha existido, solo que ahora Rusia la va a tener en su puta frontera.
> Ah y no solo eso ahora Rusia no solo tiene que tirar Nukes en OTAN, tiene que tirar nukes en Ucrania, Finlandia, Suecia, Suiza...., Haz un cálculo de las nukes rusas y de las Nukes Otanicas y divide por la poblacion diana...la guerra nuke no la gana nadie, pero Rusia desde luego la pierde y por panadera.



Las armas nucleares rusas que estaban en los Urales almacenadas, ahora están en posición de ataque…asúmelo, que veo que aún estás en la etapa de negación. Por lo menos, cuando era un niño, en aquella crisis de los misiles, la gente en occidente era más consciente del peligro…pero ahora creo que no. Será cosa del bozal para un resfriado…¿o era otra cosa?

Si Franco levantase la cabeza iba a correr a más de uno a gorrazos…


----------



## Mongolo471 (3 Abr 2022)

La UE nunca ha querido ser más grande, de hecho, muchos países se negaban, solo se ha extendido por petición del este.


----------



## Evangelion (3 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Las armas nucleares rusas que estaban en los Urales almacenadas, ahora están en posición de ataque…asúmelo, que veo que aún estás en la etapa de negación. Por lo menos, cuando era un niño, en aquella crisis de los misiles, la gente en occidente era más consciente del peligro…pero ahora creo que no. Será cosa del bozal para un resfriado…¿o era otra cosa?



Asumelo Rusia no necesitaba permiso de nadie para poner las armas rusas en la frontera.
OTAN necesitaba el permiso de Polonia y las balticas para poner nukes en la frontera Rusia ya lo tiene.
Brillante geoestrategia.


----------



## Mongolo471 (3 Abr 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Argelia nunca ha dejado de ser Eje del Mal. Llevan intentando primaverizarla desde los años 90, pero aún no lo han conseguido.
> 
> Seguramente iba la siguiente en la lista tras Libia y Siria, pero el fracaso en Siria al poner Rusia pie en pared lo trastocó todo.
> 
> ...



Argelia ya tiene lo suyo, en 9 años tuvieron 500k muertos por terrorismo, a lo que hay que sumar la momia de presidente.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Asumelo Rusia no necesitaba permiso de nadie para poner las armas rusas en la frontera.
> OTAN necesitaba el permiso de Polonia y las balticas para poner nukes en la frontera Rusia ya lo tiene.



Asume que hasta hace un mes las armas nucleares rusas estaban almacenadas, y ahora no…

Que escondas la cabeza como el avestruz no va impedir al ruso nuclearizarnos…


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

"Donrf"

Sobre personas

¿Qué escribir sobre Donetsk? ¿Y sobre la gente de Donbass? ¿Qué dice el personal de OTsKB: 60-80 fragmentación explosiva por día? Que la cifra brilló ayer - 1000? ¿Que mi amigo de Twitter perdió a su hijo en la batalla ayer? Todos los días hay más y menos, hay ruinas diarias, dolor y muerte, hay personas al borde de un ataque de nervios y se horrorizan ante el mero pensamiento de que todo esto no tiene sentido. La evacuación fue parcial. No, las autoridades simplemente ofrecieron a todos, bueno, sin hombres, y resultó fatal sin hombres, las mujeres no dejaron a los hombres y la movilización ... No lo haré, me prometí hasta el final de la guerra. Y entonces todos saben que la movilización soviética es para otra guerra y preparación ... Y la lógica burocrática, cuando quitamos a los trabajadores duros locales y los reclutamos de los territorios liberados para las fábricas.

Allí es duro, los precios, la falta de agua, las llegadas, las explosiones y la muerte. Y es duro en el Cuerpo, la guerra. Uno positivo: Donbass sabe con quién y para qué, y las palabras del respetado Murza:

"Necesitamos ganar esta guerra, ganarla incondicionalmente, limpiar Ucrania de los nazis y sus cómplices y tomar Kiev. He estado ganando esta guerra desde el 2 de mayo de 2014. Y la ganaré. No me importa un carajo". sobre Medinsky, qué pasa con su primer discurso, qué pasa con el segundo, qué pasa con todos los posteriores, no les importa una mierda las negociaciones en algún lugar allí. Quiero ganar esta guerra. Y necesito estos 6 obuses. Y la oportunidad de importar 14 ruedas de la Federación Rusa en camiones militares"

Se puede tomar en granito. ¿A alguien le sorprende que cada llegada de Calibre esté acompañada de alegría? ¿Y el sufrimiento de Kharkiv y otras ciudades se percibe aproximadamente como una comparación del sufrimiento de un niño sin helado en comparación con la crucifixión? Lo principal es que Donbass está ganando su guerra. Es duro, con sangre y con un crujido, pero Mariupol es casi nuestra, y este no es el final. No, la Federación Rusa da aviación, da artillería, da muchas cosas, hasta mano de obra, pero a la vanguardia está el Cuerpo, y esto no es un reproche, orgullo. Maldito orgullo matando el orgullo de Donbass.

Cuerpo ... un huérfano de Rusia. Los peores equipos, los sueldos más pequeños, cuotas eternas para todo, desde reparaciones hasta combustible y lubricantes, informes sobre el consumo de jabón y papel higiénico, escasez de personas... Pues comida con pago MENOR que en las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia Federación, como todo lo demás. Y pudieron, como dijo un Chin hace dos semanas, "hasta ahora, todas las tareas las realiza solo el Cuerpo DLNR". Y esto no es un reproche a las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, son geniales, son héroes, somos nosotros, pero el área fortificada más poderosa en la historia postsoviética fue pirateada en el sur del Cuerpo, los que estaban dos días en caso de ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Y en la retaguardia, tengo conocidos y amigos no solo afuera, sino también en muchas ciudades de la Federación Rusa. La diáspora es grande... Y un amigo visitó el teatro ayer. Incluso dejó caer una parte del video, aunque con un discurso de un burócrata que cantó sobre el fraternal pueblo eslavo de Donbass y sobre la cooperación interestatal en algún viejo DC. Y luego los actores de Donetsk jugaron, cito más, los lugareños en la salida "no tenemos nada de eso". Dice que el salón aplaudió largo y fuerte.

Hay mucho caos, pero ... Y después de la guerra habrá muchas cosas, en cuyo momento digo: la diáspora debe regresar de Rusia, durante la movilización, los especialistas, estudiantes, maestros deben ser protegidos, de lo contrario. .. La región de la Federación Rusa necesitará gente. Y es fuerte con la gente. De toda la URSS y luego de la CEI. Ahora necesitamos una victoria. Solo una victoria. Y para el Donbass, ella está en Kiev, no por sed de sangre, no por odio, sino por el derecho de ríos de sangre y para que no vuelva a suceder. Nunca. Donbass necesita paz, pero no la obscena Minsk, sino la habitual victoriosa.


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Abr 2022)

_Cualquiera que se crea esta historia es un idiota. Si Rusia quisiera dañar a los civiles, simplemente bombardearía hasta el infierno Ucrania, cortaría la infraestructura civil e ignoraría los escudos civiles que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas utilizan en las zonas de batalla. No lo ha hecho, y las víctimas civiles siguen siendo escasas._


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Abr 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> Buen domingo foro, bajas Ucras material
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1010881



Ojala Ucrania tuviera tal cantidad de tanques y vehiculos blindados jojojo o tantos aviones

en fin ...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Abr 2022)

Ni la de España, Portugal y Grecia…


----------



## Roedr (3 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Asumelo Rusia no necesitaba permiso de nadie para poner las armas rusas en la frontera.
> OTAN necesitaba el permiso de Polonia y las balticas para poner nukes en la frontera Rusia ya lo tiene.
> Brillante geoestrategia.



En serio, ¿tú te crees que USA no tiene en sus bases de Alemania, Polonia o España una buena cantidad de nukes?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Abr 2022)

los finlandeses se hacían los suecos : "Russia is not the neighbor we thought it was"
WTF ... si ya los masacraron una vez, se pensaban que habían cambiado


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> En serio, ¿tú te crees que USA no tiene en sus bases de Alemania, Polonia o España una buena cantidad de nukes?



Por supuesto que si…desde siempre.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Brillante la estrategia de la OTAN, que ahora tiene activadas todas las cabezas nucleares rusas. Asúmelo si eres capaz…



Eso de activar las cabezas nucleares es una soberana gilipollez. Siempre están activadas. O están desplegadas y listas para disparar o están en almacenaje. 

Las cabezas nucleares desplegadas son y eran más que suficientes. 

Igual que en el lado OTAN.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (3 Abr 2022)

Pues cuidado con las fugas de gas que después son otra cosa.

En Claudio Coello dijeron al principio que era una fuga de gas.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Eso de activar las cabezas nucleares es una soberana gilipollez. Siempre están activadas. O están desplegadas y listas para disparar o están en almacenaje.
> 
> Las cabezas nucleares desplegadas son y eran más que suficientes.
> 
> Igual que en el lado OTAN.



      
El armamento nuclear no se activa completamente nunca….nunca…nunca…excepto en crisis como esta.


----------



## kelden (3 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> La UE nunca ha querido ser más grande, de hecho, muchos países se negaban, solo se ha extendido por petición del este.



La UE se amplió al este por presión de USA y por interés específico de Alemania. Los demás paises, excepto Francia, no pintaban ni pintan nada en la UE. Ya podían decir misa.


----------



## Evangelion (3 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Asume que hasta hace un mes las armas nucleares rusas estaban almacenadas, y ahora no…
> 
> Que escondas la cabeza como el avestruz no va impedir al ruso nuclearizarnos…



Nucelares OTAN: 6305
Nucelares Rusia: 6375 (dado la cutridez y corrpucion vista en el ejercito ruso a ver las que funcionan.
Poblacion OTAN: mas de 900 millones + Ucrania 40 + Suecia 9+ Finlandia 5
Poblacion Rusia: 147 millones.
No hay nucelares rusas para toda la OTAN, Si hay nucelares Otanicas para cada una de las ciudades Rusas de mas de 25000 habitantes.


----------



## Michael_Knight (3 Abr 2022)

*Ucrania: aparentes crímenes de guerra en áreas controladas por Rusia*
Ejecuciones sumarias, otros abusos graves por parte de las fuerzas rusas

Vehículos blindados rusos destruidos en la ciudad de Bucha, al noroeste de Kiev, Ucrania, el 4 de marzo de 2022. © 2022 ARIS MESSINIS/AFP vía Getty Images
(Varsovia) – Human Rights Watch ha documentado varios casos de fuerzas militares rusas que cometieron violaciones de las leyes de la guerra contra civiles en áreas ocupadas de las regiones de Chernihiv, Kharkiv y Kyiv en Ucrania . Estos incluyen un caso de violación repetida; dos casos de ejecución sumaria, uno de seis hombres, el otro de un hombre; y otros casos de violencia ilícita y amenazas contra civiles entre el 27 de febrero y el 14 de marzo de 2022. Los soldados también estuvieron implicados en el saqueo de bienes civiles, incluidos alimentos, ropa y leña. Quienes cometieron estos abusos son responsables de crímenes de guerra.
“Los casos que documentamos equivalen a una crueldad y una violencia deliberadas e indescriptibles contra los civiles ucranianos”, dijo Hugh Williamson , director para Europa y Asia Central de Human Rights Watch. “La violación, el asesinato y otros actos violentos contra personas bajo la custodia de las fuerzas rusas deben investigarse como crímenes de guerra”.
Human Rights Watch entrevistó a 10 personas, incluidos testigos, víctimas y residentes locales de los territorios ocupados por Rusia, en persona o por teléfono. Algunas personas pidieron ser identificadas solo por su nombre de pila o por seudónimos para su protección.
El 4 de marzo, las fuerzas rusas en Bucha, a unos 30 kilómetros al noroeste de Kiev, reunieron a cinco hombres y ejecutaron sumariamente a uno de ellos. Un testigo dijo a Human Rights Watch que los soldados obligaron a los cinco hombres a arrodillarse a un lado de la carretera, les quitaron las camisetas por la cabeza y le dispararon a uno de ellos en la nuca. “Se [cayó]”, dijo el testigo, “y las mujeres [presentes en la escena] gritaron”.

La gente camina en medio de la destrucción mientras evacuan un área de primera línea entre las ciudades de Bucha e Irpin, cerca de Kiev, Ucrania, el 10 de marzo de 2022. © 2022 GETTY IMAGES/Chris McGrath
Las fuerzas rusas en la aldea de Staryi Bykiv, en la región de Chernihiv, detuvieron al menos a seis hombres el 27 de febrero y luego los ejecutaron, según la madre de uno de los hombres, que estaba cerca cuando su hijo y otro hombre fueron detenidos. y que vio los cadáveres de los seis.
Un hombre de 60 años dijo a Human Rights Watch que el 4 de marzo, un soldado ruso amenazó con ejecutarlo sumariamente a él y a su hijo en Zabuchchya, un pueblo al noroeste de Kiev, luego de registrar su casa y encontrar un rifle de caza y gasolina en el patio trasero. . Otro soldado intervino para evitar que el otro soldado los matara, dijo el hombre. Su hija corroboró su relato en una entrevista separada.
El 6 de marzo, soldados rusos en el pueblo de Vorzel, a unos 50 kilómetros al noroeste de Kiev, lanzaron una granada de humo en un sótano y luego dispararon contra una mujer y un niño de 14 años cuando salían del sótano, donde habían estado. refugio Un hombre que estaba con ella en el mismo sótano cuando murió a causa de sus heridas dos días después, y escuchó relatos del incidente de otros, proporcionó la información a Human Rights Watch. El niño murió de inmediato, dijo.
Una mujer dijo a Human Rights Watch que un soldado ruso la había violado repetidamente en una escuela en la región de Kharkiv donde ella y su familia se habían refugiado el 13 de marzo. Dijo que la golpeó y le cortó la cara, el cuello y el cabello con un cuchillo. Al día siguiente, la mujer huyó a Kharkiv, donde pudo recibir tratamiento médico y otros servicios. Human Rights Watch revisó dos fotografías, que la mujer compartió con Human Rights Watch, que mostraban sus heridas faciales.
Muchos de los civiles ucranianos que entrevistamos describieron que las fuerzas rusas se llevaron comida, leña, ropa y otros artículos como motosierras, hachas y gasolina.
Todas las partes en el conflicto armado de Ucrania están obligadas a cumplir el derecho internacional humanitario o las leyes de la guerra, incluidos los Convenios de Ginebra de 1949, el Primer Protocolo Adicional a los Convenios de Ginebra y el derecho internacional consuetudinario. Las fuerzas armadas beligerantes que tienen el control efectivo de un área están sujetas al derecho internacional de la ocupación. También se aplica el derecho internacional de los derechos humanos, que es aplicable en todo momento.
Las leyes de la guerra prohíben el homicidio intencional, la violación y otros tipos de violencia sexual, la tortura y el trato inhumano de los combatientes capturados y los civiles bajo custodia. El pillaje y el saqueo también están prohibidos. Cualquiera que ordene o cometa deliberadamente tales actos, o los ayude e instigue, es responsable de crímenes de guerra. Los comandantes de las fuerzas que sabían o tenían motivos para saber acerca de tales crímenes pero no intentaron detenerlos o castigar a los responsables son penalmente responsables de los crímenes de guerra como una cuestión de responsabilidad de mando.
“Rusia tiene la obligación legal internacional de investigar imparcialmente los presuntos crímenes de guerra cometidos por sus soldados”, dijo Williamson. “Los comandantes deben reconocer que el hecho de no tomar medidas contra el asesinato y la violación puede hacerlos personalmente responsables de los crímenes de guerra como una cuestión de responsabilidad del mando”.
*Para conocer los resultados detallados, consulte a continuación.
Violación de Kharkiv*
El 13 de marzo, un soldado ruso golpeó y violó repetidamente a Olha [no es su nombre real], una mujer de 31 años en Malaya Rohan, un pueblo en la región de Kharkiv que las fuerzas rusas controlaban en ese momento.
Los soldados rusos entraron al pueblo el 25 de febrero, dijo Olha. Ese día, unos 40 aldeanos, en su mayoría mujeres y niñas, se refugiaron en el sótano de una escuela local. Estaba allí con su hija de 5 años, su madre, su hermana de 13 años y su hermano de 24 años.
Alrededor de la medianoche del 13 de marzo, un soldado ruso ingresó a la fuerza a la escuela, dijo Olha: “Rompió las ventanas de vidrio en la entrada de la escuela y golpeó la puerta”. Un guardia abrió la puerta.
El soldado, que portaba un rifle de asalto y una pistola, se dirigió al sótano y ordenó a todos los presentes que se alinearan. La mujer estaba en la fila sosteniendo a su hija, que estaba dormida. Él le dijo que le diera la niña, pero ella se negó. Le dijo a su hermano que se adelantara y ordenó al resto del grupo que se arrodillara o, dijo, dispararía a todos en el sótano.
El soldado ordenó a su hermano que lo siguiera para ayudar a encontrar comida. Se fueron y regresaron una o dos horas después. El soldado se sentó en el suelo.
“La gente comenzó a preguntar si podían ir al baño y él los dejó, en grupos de dos y tres”, dijo Olha. Después de eso, la gente comenzó a acomodarse para pasar la noche. El soldado se acercó a su familia y le dijo que lo siguiera.
El soldado la llevó a un salón de clases en el segundo piso, donde le apuntó con un arma y le dijo que se desnudara. Ella dijo: “Me dijo que le diera [sexo oral]. Todo el tiempo sostuvo el arma cerca de mi sien o me la puso en la cara. Disparó dos veces al techo y dijo que era para darme más 'motivación'”. La violó y luego le dijo que se sentara en una silla.
Dijo que tenía mucho frío en la escuela sin calefacción y preguntó si podía vestirse, pero el soldado le dijo que solo debía ponerse la blusa, no los pantalones ni la ropa interior. “Mientras me vestía, el soldado me dijo que era ruso, que se llamaba [nombre omitido] y que tenía 20 años. Dijo que le recordaba a una chica con la que iba a la escuela”.
El soldado le dijo que fuera al sótano a buscar sus cosas, para poder quedarse en el salón de clases con él. Ella lo rechazó. “Sabía que mi hija lloraría si me viera”, dijo. El soldado tomó un cuchillo y le dijo que lo hiciera como él dijo si quería volver a ver a su hijo. El soldado la violó nuevamente, le puso un cuchillo en la garganta y le cortó la piel del cuello. También le cortó la mejilla con el cuchillo y le cortó parte del cabello. La golpeó en la cara con un libro y la abofeteó repetidamente. Las fotografías que compartió con Human Rights Watch, fechadas el 19 y 20 de marzo, muestran marcas de cortes y hematomas en el cuello y la cara.
Aproximadamente a las 7 am del 14 de marzo, el soldado le dijo que le buscara un paquete de cigarrillos. Bajaron juntos. Le pidió al guardia que le diera algunos cigarrillos al soldado. Después de que el soldado consiguió los cigarrillos, se fue.
Ese día, ella y su familia caminaron hasta Kharkiv, donde los voluntarios le brindaron asistencia médica básica. Se mudaron a un refugio antibombas. “Tengo suerte de estar viva”, dijo. Ella dijo que las autoridades del consejo de Malaya Rohan estaban en contacto con ella y su madre y que las autoridades estaban preparando una denuncia penal, que planean presentar ante la oficina del fiscal de Ucrania.
Human Rights Watch recibió otras tres denuncias de violencia sexual por parte de soldados rusos en otras aldeas de la región de Chernihiv y en Mariupol, en el sur, pero no ha podido verificarlas de forma independiente.
*Ejecuciones sumarias, otra violencia*
El 27 de febrero, las fuerzas rusas detuvieron a seis hombres en la aldea de Staryi Bykiv, en la región de Chernihiv, y los ejecutaron sumariamente. Tetiana, de Novyi Bykiv, que se encuentra frente a Staryi Bykiv, al otro lado del río Supiy, habló con los familiares de cuatro de los hombres asesinados. Dijo a Human Rights Watch que el 27 de febrero, el puente entre Novyi Bykiv y Staryi Bykiv fue volado y las fuerzas rusas bombardearon ambas aldeas. Luego, una columna de vehículos blindados rusos entró en Staryi Bykiv.
“La mayoría de la gente se escondía en sus sótanos debido a los bombardeos y los soldados iban de puerta en puerta”, dijo Tetiana que le dijeron las familias de Staryi Bykiv. Los soldados sacaron a seis hombres de sus casas:


> Se llevaron a seis hombres de tres familias diferentes. A una madre le quitaron [y dispararon] a sus dos hijos. Otro joven tenía poco más de 20 años, su nombre era Bohdan, conozco bien a su madre, ella me dijo que los soldados le dijeron que esperara cerca de su casa mientras se llevaban a su hijo… para interrogarlo. Dijeron lo mismo a otras familias. En cambio, se llevaron a estos seis hombres, los llevaron al otro extremo de la aldea y les dispararon.



Viktoria, la madre de Bohdan, entrevistada por separado, dijo a Human Rights Watch que el 27 de febrero:


> Se llevaron a mi hijo, Bohdan [29 años], ya mi cuñado, Sasha [nombre completo Olexander, 39 años]. Estábamos en el sótano [debido al bombardeo], así que no vimos. Salieron a fumar. Luego, nuestro vecino corrió y dijo que los vio llevándose a Bohdan y Sasha, y a algunos otros muchachos.



Viktoria corrió a la calle para preguntar a los soldados rusos en el puesto de control qué había pasado. “Nos dijeron que no nos preocupáramos, que [los soldados] los asustarían un poco y luego los dejarían ir”, dijo. “Nos alejamos unos 50 metros… y escuchamos disparos. Eran alrededor de las 6:20 pm”
Viktoria dijo que al día siguiente ella y su hermana fueron al prado y vieron los cuerpos tirados junto a un edificio allí:


> Tres estaban en un lado del edificio, pero no mi hijo y mi cuñado. Caminamos hacia el otro lado y vimos [Bohdan y Sasha, y uno más]. Estaban acostados allí. Hubo disparos en sus cabezas. Tenían las manos atadas a la espalda. Miré el cuerpo de mi hijo, sus bolsillos estaban vacíos, no tenía su teléfono, ni llaves ni documentos [de identidad].



Viktoria pidió permiso a los soldados en el puesto de control para recoger los cuerpos, pero se negaron. Los intensos bombardeos continuaron los días siguientes.
El 7 de marzo, dijo Viktoria, volvieron a pedir permiso a los soldados para recoger los cuerpos: “En el control nos dijeron que fuéramos al cementerio, que nos iban a traer los cuerpos… Todos [todos los vecinos] vinieron, como 75 personas... Los enterramos a todos el mismo día, en tumbas separadas”.
Viktoria dijo que los otros cuatro hombres enterrados ese día eran Volodymyr, de 40 años, otro Olexander, de 40, y dos hermanos, Ihor, de 31 y Oleh, de 33.
Tetiana dijo que los soldados también se llevaron toda la leña de los aldeanos, sin dejarles nada para cocinar o calentar sus casas.
El 4 de marzo, las fuerzas rusas ejecutaron sumariamente a un hombre en Bucha, 30 kilómetros al noroeste de Kiev, y amenazaron con ejecutar a otros cuatro, dijo un maestro que presenció el asesinato. Ella dijo que escuchó disparos alrededor de las 7 am y vio tres vehículos blindados rusos y cuatro camiones Kamaz [marca rusa] conduciendo por su calle. Estaba refugiada en el sótano con sus dos perros cuando escuchó que se rompía un vidrio y luego se rompía la puerta principal. Voces afuera decían [en ruso]: “Salgan ahora mismo o tiraremos una granada”.
Gritó que estaba sola en el sótano y salió con las manos en alto.
“Había tres hombres afuera, dos soldados [rusos] y un comandante”, dijo. “Tomaron mi teléfono y lo revisaron, luego me dijeron que buscara mis documentos [de identificación] y que viniera con ellos”. Mientras caminaba por la calle con los soldados, vio que también rodeaban a sus vecinos y les ordenaban caminar. Ella dijo:


> Nos llevaron a donde solía estar la oficina de AgroButpostach [una empresa de almacenamiento de alquiler]. Justo al lado del edificio, hay un estacionamiento y una pequeña plaza. Reunieron gente en esa plaza, en su mayoría mujeres pero también había varios hombres entre nosotros, de más de 50 [años]. Había alrededor de 30 militares allí y el comandante tenía una insignia [de paracaidista] [en su uniforme]. Hablaba con acento del oeste o centro-oeste de Rusia…. Yo mismo nací en Rusia, así que me doy cuenta de esas cosas. Los soldados estaban todos delgados y se veían muy desgastados.



Dijo que los soldados llevaron a unas 40 personas a la plaza, tomaron los teléfonos de todos, revisaron los documentos y preguntaron quiénes estaban en la defensa territorial o en las autodefensas locales:


> Dos mujeres pidieron ir al baño. Una de ellas estaba embarazada. Pedí ir con ellos. Un soldado nos indicó el camino al baño, que estaba alrededor del edificio, creo que ahora era su cuartel general. El edificio era largo . A lo largo de la pared del otro lado, vimos un gran charco de sangre.



Ella dijo que esperaron en la plaza durante horas en el clima muy frío:


> En un momento trajeron a un joven, luego a cuatro más. Los soldados les ordenaron quitarse las botas y las chaquetas. Los hicieron arrodillarse al costado del camino. Los soldados rusos se sacaron las camisetas por detrás y por encima de la cabeza. A uno le dispararon en la nuca. Se cayó. Las mujeres gritaron. Los otros cuatro hombres estaban arrodillados allí. El comandante le dijo al resto de la gente en la plaza: “No se preocupen. Todos ustedes son normales, y esto es sucio. Estamos aquí para limpiarte de la suciedad”.



Dijo que después de varias horas más, los soldados llevaron a la gente a sus casas. Los otros cuatro hombres permanecieron arrodillados cuando ella se fue.
Dijo que cuando pudo salir del pueblo el 9 de marzo, el cuerpo del joven aún estaba tirado donde le habían disparado.
Dmytro, de 40 años, dijo a Human Rights Watch que él y su familia huyeron de la ciudad de Bucha, fuertemente bombardeada, el 7 de marzo. Dijo que no conocían ninguna ruta de evacuación segura, por lo que caminaron, envueltos en sábanas blancas y agitando sábanas blancas en el aire – durante unos cinco kilómetros hasta el pueblo de Vorzel.
Una vez en Vorzel, se refugiaron durante dos noches en el sótano de un edificio de dos pisos, con un grupo de residentes locales. Dmytro dijo que había una mujer con ellos en el sótano que tenía heridas en el pecho y las piernas. Otras personas en el sótano le dijeron que le habían disparado el día anterior, cuando los soldados rusos irrumpieron en ese mismo sótano y arrojaron una granada de humo al interior. Varias personas entraron en pánico y salieron corriendo, donde los soldados rusos les dispararon. La mujer resultó herida y la gente en el sótano le dijo que un niño de 14 años recibió un disparo en la cabeza y murió. Dmytro dijo que la mujer murió al día siguiente, el 8 de marzo. Él y varios residentes locales la enterraron fuera del refugio antibombas.
El 4 de marzo, las fuerzas rusas amenazaron con ejecutar a un hombre y su hijo en Zabuchchya, un pueblo en las afueras de la ciudad de Irpin, al noroeste de Kiev. Un residente de la aldea dijo que el 4 de marzo, las fuerzas rusas entraron en la aldea, donde se refugiaba con otras 10 personas, incluida una familia de Irpin, en el sótano de su casa. En una entrevista separada, su hija corroboró su versión. Dijo que 13 soldados entraron a su casa para allanarla:


> Los soldados preguntaron por mi hijo, de 34 años, que está en la defensa territorial. Salió a su encuentro. Preguntaron quién estaba en la casa y luego registraron la casa y la voltearon... En el patio trasero, encontraron mi rifle de caza y una botella de gasolina, y se enfurecieron.
> El comandante que daba órdenes a los demás dijo: “Llévenlos [a mí y a mi hijo] al árbol afuera y dispárenlos”. Nos sacaron afuera. Uno de los soldados objetó. Nos volvieron a llevar adentro y le ordenaron a mi hijo que se desnudara porque dijeron que querían buscar tatuajes nacionalistas. Otros soldados también fueron a las casas de nuestra calle, incluida la casa de un juez, ella había ido y cerró la casa, y el diputado del consejo local.
> Rompieron la ventana de la casa del juez para entrar. Los vimos sacando bolsas y bolsas de cosas de la casa del juez. Después de eso, se fueron… Me llevé a mi familia ya todos los que estaban en el sótano, y nos escapamos en dos autos. Mi esposa, mi hijo y mi madre, de 80 años, ahora se hospedan en la casa de mi hija en Khodosivka [suroeste de Kiev].











Ukraine: Apparent War Crimes in Russia-Controlled Areas


Human Rights Watch has documented several cases of Russian military forces committing laws-of-war violations against civilians in occupied areas of the Chernihiv, Kharkiv, and Kyiv regions of Ukraine.




www.hrw.org


----------



## .Kaikus (3 Abr 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Nada, uno que dice que los ucronazis son muy simpaticos y enrollados, y que seguramente no se entera de nada, y a consecuencia de demasiadas sobredosis de televisión.
> Tambien ha aprovechado para saludar a su mama, y para decirle que le dan de comer bien ...



Ese voluntario de "Albacete", que tiene un acento raro, si realmente estuvo en el kurdistan iraqui (el pantalon bombacho de camuflaje que utiliza es de fabricacion kurda), alli los voluntarios españoles recibian de rancho diario, arroz blanco con un chorro de tomate frito, el que no tenia dinero para alimentarse, *fue de pvto culo !!!.*


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El armamento nuclear no se activa completnca….nunca…nunca…excepto en crisis como esta.



Entiendo que te haga mucha ilusión una guerra nuclear. No me meto en las desviaciones de los demás.

Pero me puedes explicitar de forma técnica en qué consiste activar las cabezas nucleares ya desplegadas y por qué es una situación mucho más terrible que antes de activarlas?

Es que quizás es muy divertido y yo también me rio.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Nucelares OTAN: 6305
> Nucelares Rusia: 6375 (dado la cutridez y corrpucion vista en el ejercito ruso a ver las que funcionan.
> Poblacion OTAN: mas de 900 millones + Ucrania 40 + Suecia 9+ Finlandia 5
> Poblacion Rusia: 147 millones.
> No hay nucelares rusas para toda la OTAN, Si hay nucelares Otanicas para cada una de las ciudades Rusas de mas de 25000 habitantes.



Vas dao con esos cálculos…lo de Hitler y los T-34 debería haber servido de experiencia…pero occidente nunca aprende.
Multiplica x3 y a lo mejor te acercas a la realidad.

En Rusia sigue existiendo ciudades prohibidas o fantasmas…

Y tienen cabezas nucleares de 100 Mt…el doble que la bomba Tzar…


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)

Que no estaban muertos, que estaban de parranda...


----------



## Vilux (3 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Brillantes estrategas los rusos. Brillantes.
> Finlandia se une a la Otan.
> En un año hay desplagados Nukes en Polonia y los Balticos.
> Brillante decisión invadir Ucrania para no tener mas "cerca" la amenaza OTAN.



Estás vendiendo la piel del oso antes de cazarlo. La realidad es que se dicen muchas gilipolleces y están como pollos sin cabeza, desorientados sin nada claro de qué hacer.


----------



## pgas (3 Abr 2022)

*Letonia anunció el cese del suministro de gas ruso a los países bálticos*







3 de abril de 2022

*Letonia, Lituania y Estonia no han recibido gas ruso desde principios de abril, dijo Uldis Bariss, jefe del operador del sistema de transmisión de gas de Letonia Conexus Baltic Grid.*
Bariss dijo que la decisión de Rusia de pagar el gas en rublos fue una señal para que los estados bálticos cortaran los suministros, ya que supuestamente "ya no se puede confiar en ellos". Según él, "desde el punto de vista de la seguridad energética del estado, definitivamente es necesario resolver el problema de construir una segunda terminal de GNL, cuanto antes mejor". Bariss dijo que la instalación de almacenamiento de gas de Inčukalns tiene "una cantidad inusual de gas para este período", por lo que no hay motivo de preocupación en los próximos meses, informa RIA Novosti con referencia a Jauns.lv.
Recordemos, el presidente lituano, Gitanas Nauseda, dijo que su país se ha negado por completo a suministrar gas ruso. El jueves, el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, firmó un decreto sobre las reglas para el comercio de gas con países hostiles. También dijo que la negativa de países hostiles a pagar el gas ruso en rublos se consideraría un incumplimiento de los contratos, es decir, se suspenderían los contratos existentes .

*******

y nos calentaremos con gnl más caro, jóete P!

++++

*Polonia anuncia disposición para desplegar armas nucleares de EE.UU.*







*Polonia está lista para albergar armas nucleares estadounidenses en su territorio, dijo el viceprimer ministro polaco, Jarosław Kaczynski, en una entrevista con Welt am Sonntag.*
“En principio, tiene sentido expandir el intercambio nuclear al flanco este”, dijo, y agregó que la iniciativa en este caso debería provenir de Washington.RIA Novosti .
Kaczynski también propuso fortalecer significativamente la agrupación de la OTAN en Europa del Este y organizar un puesto de mando en Polonia.

Anteriormente, el New York Times, citando fuentes, afirmó que la Casa Blanca había formado equipo de funcionarios para desarrollar escenarios para la respuesta de Washington y sus aliados en caso de que Moscú use armas nucleares.
El 24 de marzo, la cumbre de la OTAN decidió que la Alianza del Atlántico Norte crearía cuatro grupos de batalla multinacionales adicionales en Bulgaria, Hungría, Rumania y Eslovaquia. La OTAN también desplegó 40.000 soldados en el flanco oriental y desplegó elementos de una fuerza de respuesta.

fuente VZ.ru

**********

y le dejaremos el botón N a Sleepy, jóete P!


----------



## chusto (3 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Brillantes estrategas los rusos. Brillantes.
> Finlandia se une a la Otan.
> En un año hay desplagados Nukes en Polonia y los Balticos.
> Brillante decisión invadir Ucrania para no tener mas "cerca" la amenaza OTAN.



Aqui un ejemplo de buen tonto que traga la propaganda de los massmierda occidentales. FINLANDIA NO SE HA UNIDO a la OTAN, NI SE VA A UNIR EN BREVE. Estan planteandoselo, pero de ahi que esten integrados hay un trecho enorme como el de ser retrasado como tu a tener una inteligencia normal.


----------



## dabuti (3 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Nucelares OTAN: 6305
> Nucelares Rusia: 6375 (dado la cutridez y corrpucion vista en el ejercito ruso a ver las que funcionan.
> Poblacion OTAN: mas de 900 millones + Ucrania 40 + Suecia 9+ Finlandia 5
> Poblacion Rusia: 147 millones.
> No hay nucelares rusas para toda la OTAN, Si hay nucelares Otanicas para cada una de las ciudades Rusas de mas de 25000 habitantes.



¿Quieres jugar a las adivinanzas si caerán las nukes en Madrid o en Trondheim, tonto el culo?


----------



## Mongolo471 (3 Abr 2022)

Para mi ha sido peor, quitarles dinero por derechos a los húngaros y polacos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> ¿Quieres jugar a las adivinanzas si caerán las nukes en Madrid o en Trondheim, tonto el culo?



En Madrid la primera…ahora averigua a qué se debe…

Y probablemente una de 100 Mt…ahora usa el simulador de ataque nuclear…


----------



## raptors (3 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Dron ruso capturado....imagino que deben anular todos los sistemas geolocalización los ukras.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1010782



No se parece en nada a los _"Orlan"_ que he visto...


----------



## Evangelion (3 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Vas dao con esos cálculos…lo de Hitler y los T-34 debería haber servido de experiencia…pero occidente nunca aprende.
> Multiplica x3 y a lo mejor te acercas a la realidad.
> 
> En Rusia sigue existiendo ciudades prohibidas o fantasmas…
> ...



Donde fabrican esos maravillosos tanques y helicópteros indestructibles que estamos viendo por miles en Ucrania......


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)

Todo circo tiene su payaso, espero que a este lo aplaste el elefante:
Escriben que Bernard Henri Lévy, el arquitecto de todas las revoluciones de color de los últimos años, incluido el Maidán ucraniano de 2014, se esconde junto con los nazis en Azovstal. Intentarán sacarlo de Mariupol bajo la apariencia de un "rehén" de Azov. Quien, por orden de los Estados Unidos, lo dejará ir de inmediato.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (3 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Nucelares OTAN: 6305
> Nucelares Rusia: 6375 (dado la cutridez y corrpucion vista en el ejercito ruso a ver las que funcionan.
> Poblacion OTAN: mas de 900 millones + Ucrania 40 + Suecia 9+ Finlandia 5
> Poblacion Rusia: 147 millones.
> No hay nucelares rusas para toda la OTAN, Si hay nucelares Otanicas para cada una de las ciudades Rusas de mas de 25000 habitantes.



Al ignore por Trolaco, no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas, tanto Rusos como la OTAN tienen la capacidad de destruirse mutuamente varias veces desde hace decadas.

Y por cierto, me hace gracia cuando los Otanicos cuestionan si funcionan los misiles ICBM y SLBM Rusos por mero sesgo ideológico, solo tenéis que mirar la fiabilidad y precisión de los ataques de los Iskander M en Ucrania. 

¡No, no son Scuds!


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Donde fabrican esos maravillosos tanques y helicópteros indestructibles que estamos viendo por miles en Ucrania......



No, donde se fabrican esos misiles que hacen hamburguesas con los mercenarios…


----------



## Evangelion (3 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> ¿Quieres jugar a las adivinanzas si caerán las nukes en Madrid o en Trondheim, tonto el culo?



Espero que en Valladolid.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Abr 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Cuando eres un "muerto" en Bucha, y de repente te pica la nariz..
> 
> 
> 
> Podrían currarse un poco mas los fakes.



Otro fake pillado....la cara del soldado de delante se va girando viendo el movimiento del "fallecido"


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> No se parece en nada a los _"Orlan"_ que he visto...



No es Orlan, es otro ha puesto antes @fulcrum29smt , tiene como combustible hidrógeno. Es un Tachyon



https://en.topwar.ru/130557-malyy-bespilotnyy-letatelnyy-apparat-tahion.html


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mongolo471 (3 Abr 2022)

La B-61 siempre fue hecha para perforar, de hecho, creo que la más potente es la del tipo 11 con 360 y algo kilotones. Peores son otras.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (3 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> No se parece en nada a los _"Orlan"_ que he visto...



Empiezan a tener de muchos tipos, como siempre Charly015 al rescate .


----------



## kelden (3 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Al ignore por Trolaco, no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas, tanto Rusos como la OTAN tienen la capacidad de destruirse mutuamente varias veces desde hace decadas.
> 
> Y por cierto, me hace gracia cuando los Otanicos cuestionan si funcionan los misiles ICBM y SLBM Rusos por mero sesgo ideológico, solo tenéis que mirar la fiabilidad y precisión de los ataques de los Iskander M en Ucrania.
> 
> ¡No, no son Scuds!



A mi me hace gracia esta gente .... "Los rusos no tienen bombas p'a todos" ...   Joer ... tanto rusos, yankis, franceses, ingleses, pueden acabar con el mundo con media docena de misiles tiraos en el sitio adecuado. Esta gente no tiene ni puta idea de lo que implica el arma nuclear y del nivel de destrucción al que se puede llegar.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Abr 2022)

Lituania, Letonia y Estonia se quedaron sin gas natural de Rusia, ya que ellos mismos lo rechazaron. Desde el 1 de abril, el "combustible azul" ruso no se ha suministrado a los países bálticos. Así lo anunció Uldis Bariss, jefe de la empresa operadora letona AS "Conexus Baltic Grid", que se dedica al transporte y almacenamiento de materias primas energéticas. 

El 2 de abril, el Ministerio de Energía de Lituania confirmó con orgullo que Vilnius ya no compraba gas ruso. Esta decisión fue dictada por tres factores: la falta de voluntad para pagar el "combustible azul" en rublos, la manifestación de solidaridad con Kiev y la habitual rusofobia.

El ministro lituano de Energía, Dainius Kreivis, precisó que el país ahora cubre sus necesidades a través de suministros de GNL de otros países a través de la terminal marítima en Klaipeda.

Nos hemos convertido en el primer país de la UE entre los compradores de gas de Gazprom en independizarse del suministro de gas ruso. Este fue el resultado de muchos años de políticas energéticas específicas y decisiones de infraestructura oportunas.

- dijo el "pionero" Cravis.

Tenga en cuenta que en 2021, Lituania compró alrededor de 1/3 de todo el gas necesario de Gazprom. En la actualidad, los países bálticos, alentados desde Londres y Washington, promueven la idea de organizar un "embargo de gas" a gran escala en la UE, dirigido contra Rusia. Están agitando a los países de la UE para que sigan su ejemplo.

Sin embargo, no todo el mundo en la UE está preparado para optar por una economíasuicidio, especialmente de los países europeos industrializados. Por ejemplo, el vicecanciller alemán, Robert Habek, dijo sin rodeos al aire del canal de televisión ZDF que no podía ni quería arriesgar la prosperidad de su país, porque el "embargo de gas" acabaría con la economía y la industria de Alemania. . El funcionario señaló que las acciones mal concebidas relacionadas con el cese del suministro de energía de Rusia podrían llevar al cierre de la planta química más grande del mundo, propiedad de la empresa alemana BASF.

Si no hay la mitad del suministro total de gas, BASF puede cerrar. Con escasez de recursos, existe el riesgo de que las empresas energéticas migren al exterior, por ejemplo, a Asia


----------



## mazuste (3 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> A saber donde tendrán montado el plató, pero por lo que se ve en este video, Gonzalo les desmonta el chiringuito, una vez tienen montado un escenario los Ucros graban mil y una escenas para llenar de propaganda la red diciendo hay mil localizaciones cuando realmente lo graban en un mismo lugar todo.
> 
> Francamente si tan bien va las cosas para ellos no se a que tanto fraude. Para esos que no paran de poner estos videos en el foro no se que explicación tendrán para esto...



Buen trabajo de este Chileno-usano que vive en Ucrania,Gonzalo Lira, 
mostrando que cuatro vídeos de propaganda tenían el mismo escenario.


----------



## pemebe (3 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A mi me hace gracia esta gente .... "Los rusos no tienen bombas p'a todos" ...   Joer ... tanto rusos, yankis, franceses, ingleses, pueden acabar con el mundo con media docena de misiles tiraos en el sitio adecuado. Esta gente no tiene ni puta idea de lo que implica el arma nuclear y del nivel de destrucción al que se puede llegar.



Hay 443 centrales nucleares en el mundo (54 en construcción). No se necesitan 6000 nukes para hacer el planeta tierra inhabitable.


----------



## mazuste (3 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Una guerra nuclear acabaría con la civilización, por eso USA es improbable que se metiera en guerra nuclear con Rusia. Viven muy bien y no creo que les compense el suicidio.
> 
> Ahora bien, un guerra nuclear restringida a EU sí es posible si continúa la escalada, no acabaría con la civilización y tendría sólo un ganador: Rusia.
> 
> Rusia tiene más Nukes que el resto del planeta junto. Sólo con lo que tienen embarcado en sus submarinos les basta para acabar con la civilización.



La única clave de victoria en una conflagración nuclear sería de quien pudiera eliminar *todos *los submarinos
nucleares del contrario que pululan por los mares. De momento eso no es posible.


----------



## Mongolo471 (3 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A mi me hace gracia esta gente .... "Los rusos no tienen bombas p'a todos" ...   Joer ... tanto rusos, yankis, franceses, ingleses, pueden acabar con el mundo con media docena de misiles tiraos en el sitio adecuado. Esta gente no tiene ni puta idea de lo que implica el arma nuclear y del nivel de destrucción al que se puede llegar.



Todo depende de los kilotones o megatones, junto con la radiación de después que se va por todo el mundo. Las yankis que están en Europa son pequeñas (me hace gracia la Davy Crockett, aunque ya no creo ni que exista), las francesas e inglesas, pues de unos 450kt más o menos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Abr 2022)

Bayraktar derribado


----------



## Mongolo471 (3 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Hay 443 centrales nucleares en el mundo (54 en construcción). No se necesitan 6000 nukes para hacer el planeta tierra inhabitable.



Ya se han probado casi 3000 bombas atómicas en todo el mundo, las centrales son lo menos peligroso.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Abr 2022)

Equipo destruido de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Orekhovo-Donetsk.


----------



## mazuste (3 Abr 2022)

pgas dijo:


> *Letonia anunció el cese del suministro de gas ruso a los países bálticos*



Ni que decir tiene, que quien corta el suministro es el proveedor, no el receptor...
Pero tal y como funcionan los trastornaos, "pa'ti la perra gorda", que decían.


----------



## Teuro (3 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Brillante, esa amenaza siempre ha existido, solo que ahora Rusia la va a tener en su puta frontera.
> Ah y no solo eso ahora Rusia no solo tiene que tirar Nukes en OTAN, tiene que tirar nukes en Ucrania, Finlandia, Suecia, Suiza...., Haz un cálculo de las nukes rusas y de las Nukes Otanicas y divide por la poblacion diana...la guerra nuke no la gana nadie, pero Rusia desde luego la pierde y por panadera.



Ya hicimos la cuenta, Rusia tiene nukes apuntando a 40 países, la OTAN tiene todas su nukes apuntando a solo un país. ¿Y nadie se cuestiona en Rusia si "están haciendo algo mal"?.

Rusia tiene más de 5.000 nukes apuntando a centenares y centenares de ciudades de la OTAN, mientras que la OTAN tiene como 5.000 nukes apuntando a una cuarentena de ciudades rusas, como el 10% de la población de Rusia está entre Moscú y San Petersburgo esto nos dan que a ambas ciudades le tocan "estadísticamente" 500 nukes. No se, me parece un poco exagerado.


----------



## Don Luriio (3 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Nucelares OTAN: 6305
> Nucelares Rusia: 6375 (dado la cutridez y corrpucion vista en el ejercito ruso a ver las que funcionan.
> Poblacion OTAN: mas de 900 millones + Ucrania 40 + Suecia 9+ Finlandia 5
> Poblacion Rusia: 147 millones.
> No hay nucelares rusas para toda la OTAN, Si hay nucelares Otanicas para cada una de las ciudades Rusas de mas de 25000 habitantes.



Que esto no es un partido de fútbol. "Población OTAN"... como si la OTAN fuera un país. ¡Que se van todos a la mierda en cuanto suelten nucleares!, o ¿piensas que turquía o cualquier país de Europa se va a dejar destruir para que se salven en Texas o en Atlanta?. ¿Y crees que si empiezan a caer pepinos china se quedará mirando?. China: 1400 millones, ¿te salen las cuentas ahora?


----------



## kelden (3 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Todo depende de los kilotones o megatones, junto con la radiación de después que se va por todo el mundo. Las yankis que están en Europa son pequeñas (me hace gracia la Davy Crockett, aunque ya no creo ni que exista), las francesas e inglesas, pues de unos 450kt más o menos.



El reactor nuclear de Ascó pesa 430 Tm. Tiran un pepino ahí y tienes 430 Tm de material radiactivo volatilizado y subiendo a las capas altas de la atmósfera con el hongo, que será convenientemente repartido por el viento. Más el combustible gastado almacenado y las piscinas para enfriarlo. Dudo mucho que la vida del planeta resista 15 ó 20 de esos.


----------



## Teuro (3 Abr 2022)

Rusia levanta un telón de acero en Europa aislándose completamente de ella y se queda mirando a Asia. Más les valdría hacer como Stalin y trasladar la capital al extremo oriente siberiano. Les sería más útil.


----------



## kelden (3 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Ya hicimos la cuenta, Rusia tiene nukes apuntando a 40 países, la OTAN tiene todas su nukes apuntando a solo un país. ¿Y nadie se cuestiona en Rusia si "están haciendo algo mal"?.
> 
> Rusia tiene más de 5.000 nukes apuntando a centenares y centenares de ciudades de la OTAN, mientras que la OTAN tiene como 5.000 nukes apuntando a una cuarentena de ciudades rusas, como el 10% de la población de Rusia está entre Moscú y San Petersburgo esto nos dan que a ambas ciudades le tocan "estadísticamente" 500 nukes. No se, me parece un poco exagerado.



Dudo que las nukes de nadie apunten a las ciudades. A alguna en concreto porque ahí hay algo en concreto que interesa destruir, seguro que si. Pero por el simple hecho de joderla, a ninguna.

Por ejemplo blancos occidentales fijos serán Washington (gobierno, pentágono) Londres y NY (finanzas). Dudo que haya muchas más. Rusos, Moscú y S. Petersburgo por las mismas razones.


----------



## Teuro (3 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Una guerra nuclear acabaría con la civilización, por eso USA es improbable que se metiera en guerra nuclear con Rusia. Viven muy bien y no creo que les compense el suicidio.
> 
> Ahora bien, un guerra nuclear restringida a EU sí es posible si continúa la escalada, no acabaría con la civilización y tendría sólo un ganador: Rusia.
> 
> Rusia tiene más Nukes que el resto del planeta junto. Sólo con lo que tienen embarcado en sus submarinos les basta para acabar con la civilización.



A ver, que Rusia son apenas 40 ciudades, que son muy poca cosa. En realidad deberían ser los últimos interesados en un ataque nuclear en vista de su enorme extensión de territorio, su ínfima población y su manifiesta debilidad.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El reactor nuclear de Ascó pesa 430 Tm. Tiran un pepino ahí y tienes 430 Tm de material radiactivo volatilizado y subiendo a las capas altas de la atmósfera con el hongo, que será convenientemente repartido por el viento. Dudo mucho que la vida del planeta resista 15 ó 20 de esos.



Tengo en mi poder un ejemplar de Scientific American donde se trata el tema, la conclusión del articulo que es un impacto nuclear sobre una central del mismo tipo es mil veces peor es un impacto a secas. La pluma radiactiva de un impacto en una central en el medio oeste yanqui, llegaría al atlantico.


----------



## Roedr (3 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La única clave de victoria en una conflagración nuclear sería de quien pudiera eliminar *todos *los submarinos
> nucleares del contrario que pululan por los mares. De momento eso no es posible.



Los submarinos son la piedra sobre la que se asienta toda la estrategia de disuasión nuclear. No importa lo que haga USA o Rusia, los submarinos garantizan que el país contrario quedaría convertido en una nueva capa geológica. 

A saber los SSN que hay a 'tiro de piedra' de la costa Este y Oeste de USA, y de las costas rusas.


----------



## kelden (3 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Tengo en mi poder un ejemplar de Scientific American donde se trata el tema, la conclusión del articulo que es un impacto nuclear sobre una central del mismo tipo es mil veces peor es un impacto a secas. La pluma radiactiva de un impacto en una central en el medio oeste yanqui, llegaría al atlantico.



Una bomba deja muy poco residuo radiactivo. En cambio una central .....


----------



## Teuro (3 Abr 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Argelia nunca ha dejado de ser Eje del Mal. Llevan intentando primaverizarla desde los años 90, pero aún no lo han conseguido.
> 
> Seguramente iba la siguiente en la lista tras Libia y Siria, pero el fracaso en Siria al poner Rusia pie en pared lo trastocó todo.
> 
> ...



Argelia es uno de esos avisperos que mejor dejarlos como está. Los de aquí sois muy jóvenes o se os habrá olvidado que en 1991 ante unas elecciones "democráticas" ganó el "Frente Islámico de Salvación" AKA "Rebanacuellos", ante eso el gobierno decidió suspender las elecciones lo que desencadenó una guerra civil. Argelia es una dictadura militar, pero en caso de que se derroque la alternativa es un desastre.


----------



## amcxxl (3 Abr 2022)

JAJJAJA 
menudo montaje mas patetico !!!
el "cadaver" de la derecha mueve el brazo antes de que pase el coche


----------



## Mongolo471 (3 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El reactor nuclear de Ascó pesa 430 Tm. Tiran un pepino ahí y tienes 430 Tm de material radiactivo volatilizado y subiendo a las capas altas de la atmósfera con el hongo, que será convenientemente repartido por el viento. Más el combustible gastado almacenado y las piscinas para enfriarlo. Dudo mucho que la vida del planeta resista 15 ó 20 de esos.



Ni punto de comparación el peso del trasto, con lo que consume y su bajo enriquecimiento.


----------



## Teuro (3 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> La UE nunca ha querido ser más grande, de hecho, muchos países se negaban, solo se ha extendido por petición del este.



La UE debió quedarse en lo que culturalmente es el "Imperio Romano de Occidente", es decir, un club de latinos y germanos exclusivamente. Su expansión solo tiene la lógica de cortar el "área de influencia rusa", que por un lado beneficia a Europa al ir reduciendo la espada de Damocles que le amenaza, pero por otro pierde su homogeneidad, socava su integración y aumenta las diferencias.


----------



## Roedr (3 Abr 2022)

Bueno, yo creo que bastante tendrían con sobrevivir a las lluvias radiactivas, hambrunas por contaminación de alimentos, y tal vez invierno nuclear. El mundo sería como Mad Max, pero con mucho frío y hambre, y con Mel Gibson con cara de negro, chino o indio.


----------



## pgas (3 Abr 2022)

*Los talibanes prohíben el cultivo de amapola en Afganistán*







3 de abril de 2022, 12:38
Foto: EPA/STRINGER/TASS
Texto: Evgeny Romanov 

*El movimiento radical "Talibán*" (reconocido como terrorista, prohibido en Rusia) prohibió el cultivo de amapola en todo Afganistán.*
Tal orden fue emitida por el líder supremo del movimiento Haibatulla Akhundzada. Según el decreto, los cultivos de los infractores serán destruidos y ellos mismos enfrentarán medidas "de acuerdo con la ley Sharia", informó Anadolu .
Además, los talibanes prohibieron el uso, transporte, comercio, exportación e importación de todo tipo de drogas, así como pastillas que contengan sustancias estupefacientes y alcohol.
La ejecución de este decreto es obligatoria para todos los residentes de Afganistán.
Más temprano, el presidente Vladimir Putin habló sobre el peligro de la propagación de drogas y armas por parte de las nuevas autoridades afganas.

*******

otra guarrada antidolar, después de todo 2022 está siendo un gran año


----------



## Teuro (3 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> En serio, ¿tú te crees que USA no tiene en sus bases de Alemania, Polonia o España una buena cantidad de nukes?



Que se sepa la franja que hay desde Bélgica-Holanda hasta el norte de Italia pasando por Alemania está infectada de nukes americanas.


----------



## raptors (3 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Fue mucho peor ver un avión civil que iba a Australia caer por un BUK, y ver como incluso así les robaban cosas a los muertos los santos del Donbás. Pero más ratas fueron los rusos, cuando enviaron los cadáveres en trenes, como ganado podrido o ver como ya habían destruido el BUK, para que no hubiese una investigación. Eso sí, las marcas en el avión lo decían todo.



Ladren perros..!! se sigue avanzando jaja


----------



## Mongolo471 (3 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Tengo en mi poder un ejemplar de Scientific American donde se trata el tema, la conclusión del articulo que es un impacto nuclear sobre una central del mismo tipo es mil veces peor es un impacto a secas. La pluma radiactiva de un impacto en una central en el medio oeste yanqui, llegaría al atlantico.



Joder, no sé si lo sabrás, pero el viento de España viene de norte y oeste. La pluma iría hacia el este o el sur.


----------



## kelden (3 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> JAJJAJA
> menudo montaje mas patetico !!!
> el "cadaver" de la derecha mueve el brazo antes de que pase el coche



Ha sido justo antes de morirse ....


----------



## Mongolo471 (3 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La UE debió quedarse en lo que culturalmente es el "Imperio Romano de Occidente", es decir, un club de latinos y germanos exclusivamente. Su expansión solo tiene la lógica de cortar el "área de influencia rusa", que por un lado beneficia a Europa al ir reduciendo la espada de Damocles que le amenaza, pero por otro pierde su homogeneidad, socava su integración y aumenta las diferencias.



Diría que más bien, la mano de obra barata.


----------



## Seronoser (3 Abr 2022)

pgas dijo:


> *Letonia anunció el cese del suministro de gas ruso a los países bálticos*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Latvia se llama ahora Latia, tras prohibir el uso de la V


----------



## Roedr (3 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A ver, que Rusia son apenas 40 ciudades, que son muy poca cosa. En realidad deberían ser los últimos interesados en un ataque nuclear en vista de su enorme extensión de territorio, su ínfima población y su manifiesta debilidad.



Es obvio que en una guerra nuclear con USA los rusos se convertirían en los nuevos trilobites. Pero, también es obvio que los americanos y europeos se convertirían en los nuevos amonites. Vamos, un Win-Win para todos.


----------



## Yomateix (3 Abr 2022)

Claro, si vas haciendo incluso llamamiento a cualquiera que quiera matar, te pasa lo que te pasa que llegan nazis a ayudar a sus camaradas, luego se sorprenden de que pasen atrocidades (había alguno que salió en los medios pidiendo que le dejasen salir de su país sin tener que ir a comisaria una vez a la semana, por delitos anteriores, porque claro si tenía que ir a comisaría no podía irse a Ucrania) La culpa por supuesto no es de quien hace el llamamiento a cualquiera que quiera ir a matar (sin formación en muchos casos), ni es culpable de dejar salir criminales de las cárceles, es....mala suerte o todo culpa de los que van....no de quien hace el llamamiento, les da armas y les permite realizar esas atrocidades impunemente limitandose a decir....bueno, es que son como son. Haces llamamientos a neonazis sabiendo que solo vienen a materializar sus fantasias violentas.....y después te haces el sorprendido porque maten o violen a personas.

*Los combatientes extranjeros en Ucrania, un arma de doble filo*
Problemas de adaptación en el frente, radicalismo y desprotección legal. Aunque muchos soldados se enrolan por solidaridad con el pueblo ucraniano, su llegada podría poner a la diplomacia contra las cuerdas


Y otra noticia donde no se de donde se sacan 600e porque en otros medios hablaban de 3.000 o más, por 600e nadie va a la guerra. Cualquiera que fuese a matar era válido por ultra o violento que fuese. Hay alguno con tan pocas luces que se alista como mercenario mientras dice ser insumiso.

 Aventureros, justicieros, rambos, ultras, ex militares sin trabajo. 
Como Pepe, miles de personas (hasta 25.000, de 52 países, asegura Kyiv) han solicitado unirse a la Legión, espoleados contra el neoimperialismo ruso, por el ansia (y la certeza) de vivir experiencias extremas o espoleados por el contrato mensual –600 euros, le han dicho a Pepe– que promete el Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano. Puede ser un reclamo para ciudadanos de economías modestas, como ya se ha detectado en países africanos y latinoamericanos. 

* En realidad soy insumiso, me declaro contrario a la guerra” *

“*En diversos canales de extrema derecha se han estado haciendo llamadas, en especial desde el entorno del batallón Azov*, muy hábiles en el uso de las redes”, alerta el periodista Miquel Ramos, que acaba de publicar_ Antifascistas _(Capitán Swing). Alemania, añade, detectó y detuvo en los primeros días de movilizaciones a diversos neonazis que tenían la intención de viajar al conflicto. 

La directora de Site Intelligence, Rita Katz, advierte que los ultras explotan la guerra con intereses propios. "Algunos *neonazis simplemente ven esta guerra como un lugar donde materializar sus fantasías violentas*. Otros, como una oportunidad para construir el Estado fascista que les gustaría ver en sus países”.


----------



## Teuro (3 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> ¿Quieres jugar a las adivinanzas si caerán las nukes en Madrid o en Trondheim, tonto el culo?



Por ahí hay vídeos que dicen que la única nuke que caería en España es en Rota.


----------



## Satori (3 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Los submarinos son la piedra sobre la que se asienta toda la estrategia de disuasión nuclear. No importa lo que haga USA o Rusia, los submarinos garantizan que el país contrario quedaría convertido en una nueva capa geológica.
> 
> A saber los SSN que hay a 'tiro de piedra' de la costa Este y Oeste de USA, y de las costas rusas.



Los que lanzan los misiles estratégicos (SLBM) son los submarinos SSBN. Los SSN son submarinos nucleares de ataque, como mucho pueden lanzar misiles de crucero y torpedos con cabeza nuclear.

El problema de siempre de los submarinos nucleares rusos es su nivel de ruido. Mientras que en subs convencionales diesel eléctricos los rusos son muy silenciosos (les apodan black hole), los SSN y SSBM son bastante ruidosos y resultan relativamente fáciles de localizar, y por lo tanto de hundir llegado el caso.

Los submarinos nucleares son la pieza esencial de la disuasión nuclear estratégica. Si los americanos piensan que pueden cargárselos en un primer golpe, la doctrina MAD que hasta ahora ha servido mal que bien para prevenir conflictos nucleares queda seriamente tocada.


----------



## Mongolo471 (3 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Ladren perros..!! se sigue avanzando jaja



Pero si hay hasta vídeos de los cuerpos esparcidos por el suelo, y como fue perforado en la cabina del avión, además como un BUK salía corriendo hacia el este como una rata.


----------



## Satori (3 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Por ahí hay vídeos que dicen que la única nuke que caería en España es en Rota.



Si solo cayera una nuke rusa en España, apostaría más por Torrejón.


----------



## raptors (3 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Pero si hay hasta vídeos de los cuerpos esparcidos por el suelo, y como fue perforado en la cabina del avión, como un BUK salía corriendo hacia el este como una rata.



Repito:

_"Ladren perros..!! se sigue avanzando *jaja* "_


----------



## Roedr (3 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Que se sepa la franja que hay desde Bélgica-Holanda hasta el norte de Italia pasando por Alemania está infectada de nukes americanas.



Imagino que todas las bases americanas tienen un buen surtido.


----------



## bigplac (3 Abr 2022)

Madre mia que cinismo! cuando ha sido exactamente al reves! 
Ahora resulta que las sanciones las ha impuesto Rusia ¡y se quedan tan anchos!


Teuro dijo:


> Rusia levanta un telón de acero en Europa aislándose completamente de ella y se queda mirando a Asia. Más les valdría hacer como Stalin y trasladar la capital al extremo oriente siberiano. Les sería más útil.


----------



## kelden (3 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Pero si hay hasta vídeos de los cuerpos esparcidos por el suelo, y como fue perforado en la cabina del avión, como un BUK salía corriendo hacia el este como una rata.



Hay videos de todo eso, pero lo que no sabes es que el BUK podía ser ruso o podía ser ukro. Y viste un BUK por una carretera que podía estar en cualquier parte.


----------



## Mongolo471 (3 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Si solo cayera una nuke rusa en España, apostaría más por Torrejón.



Pues apuntarían mal, porque en Torrejón ya no queda mucho yanki. Yo miraría más por Marruecos.


----------



## Michael_Knight (3 Abr 2022)

*Los cadáveres de la retirada rusa*


La salida del Ejército ruso de Bucha, al norte de Kiev, deja atrás un paisaje de desolación y muerte


3 de abril de 2022
Bucha, Ucrania
*Hace algo más de un mes,* Bucha era una localidad de unos 30.000 habitantes en la región de Kiev (Kyiv), unos 30 kilómetros al noroeste de la capital. Las tropas rusas la atacaron en los primeros compases de la operación de avance hacia Kiev: durante semanas, sus residentes quedaron atrapados en medio de bombardeos y combates.

Semanas después, las fuerzas ucranianas la han recuperado. Las primeras imágenes que salen del lugar condensan las atrocidades perpetradas en esta guerra. El fotoperiodista Santi Palacios relata en estas imágenes comentadas lo que encontró. Son imágenes duras. Nuestra revista apuesta casi siempre por la sutileza incluso cuando hace coberturas de conflictos, pero es difícil contar de otra manera el rastro de esta guerra. Por eso hemos decidido publicarlas.

Según el alcalde de Bucha, unas 300 personas han sido enterradas en fosas comunes. La localidad no tiene infraestructura militar ni estratégica. Los civiles se quedaron sin vías de salida, porque los puentes de alrededor habían sido volados, y las carreteras estaban bajo fuego constante. Muchos de los hogares estaban sin agua, electricidad o calefacción.

Estas son las fotografías que tomó Palacios y lo que hay detrás de ellas, con comentarios en primera persona.



Llegamos a Bucha rodeando Irpín y sabiendo que recientemente había sido liberada del control de las tropas rusas. Al entrar todo eran coches, furgonetas y pequeños camiones calcinados. Estaba nublado y lloviznaba. Por la calle pasaban coches con militares. Había algo de movimiento en ese momento. Nos encontramos con un camión en el que un grupo de militares estaba repartiendo comida a varias mujeres. 





Al avanzar nos encontramos con esta escena. En la imagen se ven cuatro cadáveres, pero hay otros dos que no están en el plano. Había muchísimos cuerpos sin vida. En ese momento había otro grupo de periodistas, y un militar les indicaba que no se acercaran a los cadáveres, porque podían tener artefactos explosivos escondidos. Le pregunté cuándo habían muerto; me dijo que el pasado 26 de marzo.



A medida que avanzábamos, nos íbamos encontrando con gente. En el coche de la imagen había un chico cortando leña; también había gente que intentaba reparar sus casas, vecinas que hablaban en pequeños grupos o estaban esperando no sé muy bien qué. Experimentaban esa sensación confusa de estar en un territorio liberado. Estas personas habían vivido bajo la ocupación; decían que los combates no paraban y que todo había sido un infierno. Es gente que lleva sufriendo desde el principio de la invasión.







Encontramos a unas mujeres en la puerta de entrada de un edificio que nos indicaron que en el patio había personas muertas. Nos llevaron y encontramos esta horrible escena. Era evidente que al menos uno de ellos estaba maniatado. Nos dijeron que eran hombres de la zona que formaban parte de las autodefensas, y que, al entrar, los soldados rusos los pusieron de rodillas y los ejecutaron.




Este hombre salió a la calle y me pidió que entrara en su casa para enseñarme la tumba. Solo acerté a entender que no era la de un familiar. Vimos tumbas improvisadas en varias casas; en una de las viviendas era la de un niño. Al parecer los soldados rusos se habían quedado allí una semana y habían dejado un mensaje escrito en la pared que, según nos dijeron, quería decir: “Esto os pasa por querer entrar en la OTAN”.



Desde el coche se podían ver los muertos fácilmente. Uno de ellos estaba junto a un coche que había sufrido un ataque. Había cadáveres en el centro y a ambos lados de la carretera, en las aceras. Era difícil ver la forma en que murieron porque no podíamos acercarnos mucho, podía haber bombas trampa. En algunos casos parecían haber muerto por disparos y en otros por un tipo de munición más potente.








Había visto esta imagen antes de entrar en Bucha: este ataque debió de suceder hace semanas. Es una de las calles que corta otra de las arterias de Bucha. Había un camión y varios tanques. No sé cuántos, porque no pude ir hasta el otro extremo, pero al menos cuatro o cinco. Estaban totalmente destruidos: los cañones separados del cuerpo del tanque y todas las piezas dispersas. Los militares ucranianos revisaban la zona y cada tanque. Patrullaban las calles.


Lo que veía eran tan escabroso que había que buscar recursos para transmitir la realidad. No recuerdo haber visto nunca imágenes de tantos civiles muertos en las calles de una población que ha sufrido la guerra. 


La gente estaba horrorizada, en estado de _shock_. Se podía palpar fácilmente. Pero hace semanas que están sufriendo esta situación y, como en la imagen, hay personas que pasan ante cadáveres ya sin mirarlos. Es ese momento extraño de la “liberación”: se mezclan el horror de lo vivido y el alivio de la violencia que por fin se detiene.


Son zonas residenciales. En algunos casos se ven chalets y viviendas grandes. Impacta ver tanques calcinados en la puerta de zonas que dan toda la impresión de ser ciudades dormitorio a las afueras de Kiev. Tienen aspecto de ser zonas tranquilas donde nunca pasa nada; y ahora lo que te encuentras son militares patrullando y tanques destruidos.


Me asomé al jardín al ver una casa destruida y me encontré con esto. No había nadie a quien preguntar qué había ocurrido. Al advertir que hacía una foto, entraron los militares ucranianos. Ellos también estaban descubriendo lo que había pasado. Hacían fotos, limpiaban la zona. Nos dijeron que se iba a decretar un toque de queda de tres días en toda la zona liberada del noroeste de Kiev para asegurarse de que habían salido todos los soldados rusos. Los militares ucranianos reconocían la zona, desminaban y revisaban si había bombas trampa.







La mujer de la imagen contaba que uno de los cuerpos era el del marido de una amiga suya. Al ver que estaba muerto, quiso enterrarlo, pero los soldados rusos no se lo permitieron. En este momento estaba yendo a avisar a su amiga del lugar en el que estaba el cadáver. 







Uno de los cuerpos sin vida que vi aquí estaba claramente maniatado. Me dijeron que fue una ejecución. El que estaba detrás también parecía haber sufrido la misma suerte.







En esta calle había muchos cadáveres. No llegamos a saber qué ocurrió, porque algunas personas habían muerto por disparos, otras por munición más potente, otras tenían quemaduras o estaban desmembradas. ¿Murieron todos a la vez? ¿Qué pasó?

Vimos veintidós muertos en esta misma calle. 

Son los que vimos. Pero eran más. 


Los cadáveres de la retirada rusa


----------



## Roedr (3 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Los que lanzan los misiles estratégicos (SLBM) son los submarinos SSBN. Los SSN son submarinos nucleares de ataque, como mucho pueden lanzar misiles de crucero y torpedos con cabeza nuclear.
> 
> El problema de siempre de los submarinos nucleares rusos es su nivel de ruido. Mientras que en subs convencionales diesel eléctricos los rusos son muy silenciosos (les apodan black hole), los SSN y SSBM son bastante ruidosos y resultan relativamente fáciles de localizar, y por lo tanto de hundir llegado el caso.
> 
> Los submarinos nucleares son la pieza esencial de la disuasión nuclear estratégica. Si los americanos piensan que pueden cargárselos en un primer golpe, la doctrina MAD que hasta ahora ha servido mal que bien para prevenir conflictos nucleares queda seriamente tocada.



Escondidos a varios kms sobre la superficie del mar... difícil es que los pillen. Otra cosa es que tiene que subir para tirar los petardos. Pero vamos, da igual, un conflicto nuclear serio es el fin de la civilización.


----------



## Teuro (3 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A mi me hace gracia esta gente .... "Los rusos no tienen bombas p'a todos" ...   Joer ... tanto rusos, yankis, franceses, ingleses, pueden acabar con el mundo con media docena de misiles tiraos en el sitio adecuado. Esta gente no tiene ni puta idea de lo que implica el arma nuclear y del nivel de destrucción al que se puede llegar.




Y hay cosas peores, por ejemplo, en Francia hay casi 60 centrales nucleares activas, en caso de no tener el mantenimiento adecuado por un ataque nuclear hay un riesgo algo de que tuviran fusiones en en núcleo y se convirtieran cada una de ellas en una especie de Chernobyl. Un misil atómico produce mucha destrucción y contaminación radioactiva durante años, pero Chernobyl seguirá contaminando durante más de 20.000 años. Si bien dicen que la radiación de una central nuclear no es ni el 1% de la que produce la detonación de una bomba atómica, 60 centrales como Chernobyl son ya una cantidad relevante. Y serían puntos en los que alguna vez lo que quede de humanidad tendrían que ir a sellar ...


----------



## Mongolo471 (3 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Hay videos de todo eso, pero lo que no sabes es que el BUK podía ser ruso o podía ser ukro. Y viste un BUK por una carretera que podía estar en cualquier parte.



Si se sabía hasta la carretera por donde circulaba y en la fábrica donde se desmontó.


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No creíble. Tiene más de 70 años y no creo que la comida, calefacción y agua reinen por su abundancia en la factoría. Si estuviera allí lo más probable es que ya estuviera muerto.



Esta es una cosa que no deja darme vueltas, ¿cómo sobreviven al cerco?, tienen que estar en unas condiciones tremendas. Quizás tengan depósitos ocultos preparados desde antes.


----------



## visemo (3 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Donde fabrican esos maravillosos tanques y helicópteros indestructibles que estamos viendo por miles en Ucrania......



Hay una cosa que no me entra en la cabeza con lo de anfarronear con las bombas nucleares.Rusia tiene claro que supondría su fin si se lanzasen ataques con ellas.Porque saben la destrucción y efectos secundarios que dejan.Lo tienen muy claro. Quienes parece no saberlo son los del otro lado.Sabes lo que es el fin?Creo que no, pues eso, no queda nada, ya de manera directa y después indirecta.Imaginate que de las 8000 que pueda tener Rusia, llegan a Europa 2000 de las que 1000 hacen explosion.Aún tienes esperanza de salir vivo de ello? Olvídate de eso.Que quede claro.Por si no lo sabías.
Así que mas que nada como recomendación, te indico, los rusos tienen muy claro que serán borrados del mapa, ahora falta la otra parte si se ha dado cuenta de que tambien, aunque los que saben lo dan por supuesto, pero azuzan porque si ocurriese, los que intentarían sobrevivir en bunkeres durante meses ya preparados, no va a ser nadie que esté escribiendo aqui por ejemplo.

Dejemos de hablar de las bombas nucleares tan alegremente, que parece que no nos damos cuenta de la consecuencia sobre ello.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)

El huevo de la serpiente:


----------



## Teuro (3 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Dudo que las nukes de nadie apunten a las ciudades. A alguna en concreto porque ahí hay algo en concreto que interesa destruir, seguro que si. Pero por el simple hecho de joderla, a ninguna.
> 
> Por ejemplo blancos occidentales fijos serán Washington (gobierno, pentágono) Londres y NY (finanzas). Dudo que haya muchas más. Rusos, Moscú y S. Petersburgo por las mismas razones.



Si atacan Londres y Washington no quedaría ninguna ciudad Rusa con más de 20.000 habitantes. De Moscú no sobrevivirían ni lus bunkers antinucleares.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## kelden (3 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Y hay cosas peores, por ejemplo, en Francia hay casi 60 centrales nucleares activas, en caso de no tener el mantenimiento adecuado por un ataque nuclear hay un riesgo algo de que tuviran fusiones en en núcleo y se convirtieran cada una de ellas en una especie de Chernobyl. Un misil atómico produce mucha destrucción y contaminación radioactiva durante años, pero Chernobyl seguirá contaminando durante más de 20.000 años. Si bien dicen que la radiación de una central nuclear no es ni el 1% de la que produce la detonación de una bomba atómica, 60 centrales como Chernobyl son ya una cantidad relevante. Y serían puntos en los que alguna vez lo que quede de humanidad tendrían que ir a sellar ...



A ver ... una bomba atómica normal apenas deja radiactividad al cabo de pocos días. La centra nuclear da igual que esté bien o mal mantenida. Si le cae un pepino encima se va a volatilizar si o si y todo el núcleo va a subir a las capas altas de la atmósfera. Más el combustible gastao que almacenen en ese momento y el agua de las piscinas de refrigeración.


----------



## Mongolo471 (3 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Si atacan Londres y Washington no quedaría ninguna ciudad Rusa con más de 20.000 habitantes. De Moscú no sobrevivirían ni lus bunkers antinucleares.



Para eso están los B-61


----------



## Roedr (3 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Esta es una cosa que no deja darme vueltas, ¿cómo sobreviven al cerco?, tienen que estar en unas condiciones tremendas. Quizás tengan depósitos ocultos preparados desde antes.



Sí, a mí también me llama la atención. Sin comer se puede vivir mucho tiempo, pero dudo que en condiciones para combatir. Sin beber no pueden aguantar. Imagino que tendrán acceso a pozos de agua y con comida enlatada irán tirando. Sea como sea, deben estar en unas condiciones deplorables.


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

*Explosiones en la ciudad rusa de Belgorod, en la frontera con Ucrania.*
Se han escuchado dos explosiones en la ciudad rusa de *Belgorod*, cerca de la frontera con *Ucrania*, han confirmado dos testigos a Reuters, días después de que las autoridades rusas acusaran a las fuerzas ucranianas de atacar un depósito de combustible allí.

La causa de las explosiones no ha quedado clara de momento.


----------



## Teuro (3 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Tengo en mi poder un ejemplar de Scientific American donde se trata el tema, la conclusión del articulo que es un impacto nuclear sobre una central del mismo tipo es mil veces peor es un impacto a secas. La pluma radiactiva de un impacto en una central en el medio oeste yanqui, llegaría al atlantico.



Hay por ahí simulaciones que ponian que toda la radiación atmosférica de la costa este norteamericana estaba sobre España en 7 días.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)

Los Bastardos a por todas:


----------



## Roedr (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Explosiones en la ciudad rusa de Belgorod, en la frontera con Ucrania.*
> Se han escuchado dos explosiones en la ciudad rusa de *Belgorod*, cerca de la frontera con *Ucrania*, han confirmado dos testigos a Reuters, días después de que las autoridades rusas acusaran a las fuerzas ucranianas de atacar un depósito de combustible allí.
> 
> La causa de las explosiones no ha quedado clara de momento.



Toman antes los ucras/USA Belgorod que los rusos Kiev.


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

*Rusia ataca con misiles una refinería en la ciudad de Odesa, en el sur de Ucrania.*
Varios misiles han impactado esta mañana en una refinería en la ciudad de *Odesa*, en el sur de *Ucrania*, cuyos depósitos de combustible se encuentran en llamas, sin que se sepa aún si se han producido víctimas en el ataque.

Según ha podido comprobar Efe, los misiles han golpeado sobre las seis de la mañana hora local esta infraestructura ubicada en el norte de la ciudad, junto a su puerto, donde llega un oleoducto proveniente de *Rusia*.

En su cuenta de Telegram, el Ayuntamiento de la ciudad se limita por ahora a informar de que "*Odesa* ha sido atacada desde el aire", que "algunos misiles fueron derribados por la defensa aérea" y que "se han reportado incendios en algunas áreas".

Las explosiones (al menos seis de diferente intensidad) se han dejado sentir a kilómetros del lugar y del complejo de la refinería parten tres columnas de humo negro que se pueden ver desde toda la ciudad.

Los bomberos se encuentran en el lugar intentando controlar las llamaradas causadas por los misiles, que parten de varios depósitos de combustible donde, de vez en cuando, se producen explosiones al incendiarse su contenido.


----------



## Mongolo471 (3 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sí, a mí también me llama la atención. Sin comer se puede vivir mucho tiempo, pero dudo que en condiciones para combatir. Sin beber no pueden aguantar. Imagino que tendrán acceso a pozos de agua y con comida enlatada irán tirando. Sea como sea, deben estar en unas condiciones deplorables.



Pues como en Gaza, preparándose. La diferencia es que Israel te bombardea hasta los cimientos, y los rusos solo las ciudades.


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

*Polonia acusa a Francia y Alemania de haber sido demasiado próximas a Rusia antes de la guerra en Ucrania.*
El viceprimer ministro y hombre fuerte de *Polonia*, *Jaroslaw Kaczynski*, ha acusado a *Francia* y *Alemania* de haber tenido demasiada proximidad con *Rusia* antes de la *guerra en Ucrania*, en una entrevista publicada el domingo por el diario alemán _Die Welt_.

"*Alemania*, al igual que *Francia*, tiene un fuerte sesgo a favor de *Moscú*", ha dicho Kaczynski, líder del gobernante partido nacionalista-populista *Ley y Justicia* (*PiS*). El dirigente apunta de manera más dura al ejecutivo alemán.

"Durante años, el gobierno alemán no quiso ver lo que *Rusia* estaba haciendo bajo el liderazgo de *Vladimir Putin*, y hoy vemos el resultado", afirma. "*Polonia* no está satisfecha con el papel de *Alemania* en *Europa*".

Según Kaczynski, *Berlín* intenta "reconstruir lo que hizo el antiguo canciller del Imperio de *Bismarck*", es decir, "una dominación alemana, pero al lado de *Rusia*". Informa Afp


----------



## kelden (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Polonia acusa a Francia y Alemania de haber sido demasiado próximas a Rusia antes de la guerra en Ucrania.*
> El viceprimer ministro y hombre fuerte de *Polonia*, *Jaroslaw Kaczynski*, ha acusado a *Francia* y *Alemania* de haber tenido demasiada proximidad con *Rusia* antes de la *guerra en Ucrania*, en una entrevista publicada el domingo por el diario alemán _Die Welt_.
> 
> "*Alemania*, al igual que *Francia*, tiene un fuerte sesgo a favor de *Moscú*", ha dicho Kaczynski, líder del gobernante partido nacionalista-populista *Ley y Justicia* (*PiS*). El dirigente apunta de manera más dura al ejecutivo alemán.
> ...



Otros que no espabilan. Al final acabarán otra vez repartidos entre alemanes y rusos ....


----------



## fulcrum29smt (3 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Dudo que las nukes de nadie apunten a las ciudades. A alguna en concreto porque ahí hay algo en concreto que interesa destruir, seguro que si. Pero por el simple hecho de joderla, a ninguna.
> 
> Por ejemplo blancos occidentales fijos serán Washington (gobierno, pentágono) Londres y NY (finanzas). Dudo que haya muchas más. Rusos, Moscú y S. Petersburgo por las mismas razones.



Apuntan, tenlo claro Kelden, no son el objetivo prioritario, es decir los primeros misiles que vuelen de un lado y de otro irán a descabezar los silos de ICBMs del enemigo si es posible antes de que lancen, junto con las bases e instalaciones militares más importantes, puestos de mando, depósitos de bombas nucleares, radares estratégicos del NORAD o del equivalente Ruso.

Pero después de eso ya tocan las principales ciudades de EEUU, Canada, Europa y aliados de EEUU en Asia como Korea del Sur, Japón, Australia, etc... En el caso de Rusia lo mismo, las principales ciudades y regiones de Rusia serían borradas del mapa.


----------



## Yomateix (3 Abr 2022)

Y otra más, antes fué Polonia, ahora de nuevo desde Ucrania se atiza a Alemania. A seguir menospreciando a los Alemanes y ellos mientras a seguir enviandoles dinero y armas a quien te hace de menos. El presidente de Alemania piensa como Putin y no considera a los Ucranianos un pueblo, por eso no quiere ayudarlos como debería en este conflicto. Un dia tras otro perlas de este tipo....a quienes están haciendo mucho más de lo que deberían no siendo miembros de la Otan y pese a que esto pasará factura a sus propios ciudadanos con crisis y depresión en Europa los próximos años. Que manera tan curiosa tienen de agradecer la ayuda....pero claro si son capaces hasta de acusa a Cruz Roja y pedir que se los boicotee....cuando están ayudando a las víctimas. Todo aquel que no los ayude lo que ellos consideren suficiente, es pro Ruso y hay que menospreciarlo.


*El embajador ucraniano en Alemania acusa al presidente Steinmeier de mantener una "telaraña de contactos" con Rusia*

El embajador de Ucrania en Alemania, Andri Melnik, ha acusado este domingo una vez más a Berlín de haber exhibido respuesta tímida a la invasión rusa de su país tras *señalar al presidente alemán, Frank-Walter Steinmeier, por mantener una "telaraña de contactos" en Rusia* que ha imposibilitado una reacción más contundente.

"Para *Steinmeier*, las relaciones con Rusia eran y siguen siendo fundamentales, incluso sagradas, pase lo que pase", ha declarado Melnik en una entrevista concedida a 'Der Tagesspiegel'. *"Parece compartir la idea" del presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, "de que los ucranianos no son en realidad un pueblo"*, ha añadido.

Melnik ha afirmado igualmente que la invasión rusa "no juega un papel importante" para el presidente alemán en su consideración de sus relaciones con Moscú, y que *el respaldo de la práctica totalidad del Consejo de Ministros de Alemania brilla por su ausencia*, con una notable excepción. El embajador ha hablado sobre el copresidente de Los Verdes y vicecanciller alemán asegurando que: "Solo Robert Habeck contesta mis mensajes".


El presidente Steinmeier no solo "ha construido una red de contactos con Rusia durante décadas", sino que varios de los ministros están involucrados en ella. 

El embajador ucraniano en Alemania acusa al presidente Steinmeier de mantener una "telaraña de contactos" con Rusia

"Son personas que ahora juegan un papel importante en la coalición de Gobierno", ha declarado diplomático ucraniano, quien citó por nombre entre ellas al asesor de política exterior de la Cancillería, Jens Plötner y al secretario de Estado del Ministerio de Exteriores, Andreas Michaelis.


El embajador ucraniano en Alemania acusa al presidente Steinmeier de mantener una "telaraña de contactos" con Rusia

Antes de la publicación de la entrevista, el embajador ucraniano ya había manifestado una vez más en las redes sociales su disconformidad con la respuesta de la alianza que forma el Gobierno alemán, la llamada "coalición semáforo".

*"Rusia está cometiendo un genocidio en medio de Europa. Y Alemania financia diligentemente estas masacres.* Buenas noches, semáforo", escribió en Twitter.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## pirivi-parava (3 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Brillantes estrategas los rusos. Brillantes.
> Finlandia se une a la Otan.
> En un año hay desplagados Nukes en Polonia y los Balticos.
> Brillante decisión invadir Ucrania para no tener mas "cerca" la amenaza OTAN.



Como sigan por esos derroteros me temo que no repetirán el año que viene
*Finlandia, el país más feliz del mundo por quinto año consecutivo*









Finlandia, el país más feliz del mundo por quinto año consecutivo


Las naciones nórdicas vuelven a encabezar el ránking internacional por su altos niveles de libertad individual y su baja corrupción




www.larazon.es


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

*Ucrania denuncia matanzas de civiles en las localidades ocupadas en torno a la capital tras retirarse las tropas de Rusia.*
*Ucrania* asegura haber retomado el control de la región de *Kiev*, mientras las tropas de *Rusia* se retiran del entorno de la capital y de la ciudad de *Chernigov*, al tiempo que surgen nuevas pruebas de posibles matanzas de civiles en las zonas que han estado bajo ocupación de *Rusia*.

Periodistas de Afp han visto al menos 20 cuerpos, todos con ropa civil, tendidos por una calle en la localidad de *Bucha*, cerca de *Kiev*, y el cuerpo de un fotógrafo desaparecido fue hallado en un pueblo vecino.

Tres de los cuerpos estaban enredados en bicicletas, mientras otros habían caído cerca de vehículos aplastados o con agujeros de bala. Uno tenía las manos atadas a la espalda y su pasaporte ucraniano estaba abierto junto a su cuerpo, atestiguan periodistas de Afp que han accedido a *Bucha*.

"A toda esta gente le han disparado", ha declarado el alcalde de *Bucha*, *Anatoly Fedoruk*. "Estas son las consecuencias de la ocupación rusa", ha lamentado.





__





La "carretera de la muerte" muestra evidencias masivas de crímenes de guerra rusos contra la población civil en Ucrania


Desde este fin de semana, los nombres de Irpin y Bucha se han unido a los de Srebrenica, Katyn, Guernica, Nyamata, Non Pen y otros lugares que forman parte del mapa global de los...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (3 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> *Los cadáveres de la retirada rusa*
> 
> 
> La salida del Ejército ruso de Bucha, al norte de Kiev, deja atrás un paisaje de desolación y muerte
> ...



Se han puesto ya como 20 veces los mismos vídeos que muestran uno de esos 'supuestos cadáveres' moviéndose al paso de vehículos en la carretera de la primera foto. Así mismo, fotos de estas ya se han puesto antes y ya se ha explicado que cómo puede ser que se supone que algunos cadáveres llevan días (algunos casi una semana) y están impolutos. O te dicen que han ejecutado uno de los cadáveres y está impoluto sin un disparo en la cabeza o el corazón, sin marcas en el cuello, ni un triste moratón. Menuda ejecución más rara. Lo mismo ha muerto de repentinitis por vacuna.

También te dicen que los rusos no les dejaron enterrarlos, pero hace una semana que no están los rusos, ¿y los siguen dejando ahí tirados, incluso con las manos atadas?

Si es que sólo hay que emplear 2 minutos observando y pensando para ver que es un fake como una catedral de grande. Me pregunto qué hacéis algunos en el foro, repitiendo una y otra vez los mismos fakes. Y siempre los mismos...


----------



## Teuro (3 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Bueno, yo creo que bastante tendrían con sobrevivir a las lluvias radiactivas, hambrunas por contaminación de alimentos, y tal vez invierno nuclear. El mundo sería como Mad Max, pero con mucho frío y hambre, y con Mel Gibson con cara de negro, chino o indio.



Un invierno nuclear podría desencadenar una glaciación en el hemisferio norte, de esas que tardan 50.000 años en retroceder. Es como si España fuera la costa habitable de Groenlandia, el resto una capa de hielo. En la última glaciación la temperatura era 7º más baja que la actual, un invierno nuclear podría hacer bajar las temperaturas entre 12 y más de 20º durante un periodo de 3 años, tras eso a ver como se "calienta" de nuevo el planeta.


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

*El Congreso escuchará a Zelenski en una semana de duros debates sobre Sáhara.*
El Congreso escuchará el martes al presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*, que intervendrá por videoconferencia ante el presidente del Gobierno, *Pedro Sánchez*; la presidenta de la Cámara Baja, *Meritxell Batet*, y los diputados y senadores, en una semana donde otro conflicto, el del Sáhara Occidental, volverá a centrar los debates parlamentarios.

Las relaciones de España con Marruecos y la *guerra en Ucrania* serán los ejes de la sesión plenaria del Congreso que se iniciará el martes más tarde de lo habitual, después de que el dirigente de *Ucrania* se dirija al Parlamento español, previsiblemente a las 16.00 horas.

El acto de *Zelenski*, que tendrá una duración aproximada de media hora, será similar a las intervenciones que ha tenido ante otros parlamentos y se produce cuando *Turquía* ha reiterado su oferta de organizar una reunión entre los presidentes de *Rusia* y *Ucrania* para impulsar negociaciones de paz.

Tanto la presidenta del Congreso como el jefe del Ejecutivo dirigirán unas palabras al líder ucraniano en una sesión en la que también participan senadores, por lo que el pleno de control al Gobierno en la Cámara Alta comenzará en torno a las 17:15 horas.


----------



## Mongolo471 (3 Abr 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Y otra más, antes fué Polonia, ahora de nuevo desde Ucrania se atiza a Alemania. A seguir menospreciando a los Alemanes y ellos mientras a seguir enviandoles dinero y armas a quien te hace de menos. El presidente de Alemania piensa como Putin y no considera a los Ucranianos un pueblo, por eso no quiere ayudarlos como debería en este conflicto. Un dia tras otro perlas de este tipo....a quienes están haciendo mucho más de lo que deberían no siendo miembros de la Otan y pese a que esto pasará factura a sus propios ciudadanos con crisis y depresión en Europa los próximos años. Que manera tan curiosa tienen de agradecer la ayuda....pero claro si son capaces hasta de acusa a Cruz Roja y pedir que se los boicotee....cuando están ayudando a las víctimas. Todo aquel que no los ayude lo que ellos consideren suficiente, es pro Ruso y hay que menospreciarlo.
> 
> 
> *El embajador ucraniano en Alemania acusa al presidente Steinmeier de mantener una "telaraña de contactos" con Rusia*
> ...



Pues bien que protegen a los golpistas en España


----------



## porconsiguiente (3 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> JAJJAJA
> menudo montaje mas patetico !!!
> el "cadaver" de la derecha mueve el brazo antes de que pase el coche
> 
> ...



Ostia puta.
Ya llegaron los zombis, la cosa se complica.
Ucranazizombi, próximamente en HBO.


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Abr 2022)

_La sensacional historia de los civiles supuestamente fusilados en Bucha y otras ciudades de la región de Kiev. Obsérvese cómo el "cadáver" de la derecha mueve el brazo. Este es un extracto de un reportaje en la televisión.

El cadáver mueve la mano porque el vehículo militar puede aplastarlo, es mejor evitar accidentes._


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania denuncia matanzas de civiles en las localidades ocupadas en torno a la capital tras retirarse las tropas de Rusia.*
> *Ucrania* asegura haber retomado el control de la región de *Kiev*, mientras las tropas de *Rusia* se retiran del entorno de la capital y de la ciudad de *Chernigov*, al tiempo que surgen nuevas pruebas de posibles matanzas de civiles en las zonas que han estado bajo ocupación de *Rusia*.
> 
> Periodistas de Afp han visto al menos 20 cuerpos, todos con ropa civil, tendidos por una calle en la localidad de *Bucha*, cerca de *Kiev*, y el cuerpo de un fotógrafo desaparecido fue hallado en un pueblo vecino.
> ...



Tonto, pero no tonto pa un rato, tonto pa siempre..


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

*Rusia impide el reabastecimiento de Ucrania por el Mar Negro.*
Las fuerzas navales de *Rusia* continúan bloqueando la costa de *Ucrania* en el *Mar Negro* y el *Mar de Azov*, lo que impide el reabastecimiento por mar, ha constatado este domingo la inteligencia militar británica.

*Rusia* conserva la capacidad de intentar un desembarco anfibio, pero es probable que dicha operación sea cada vez más arriesgada debido al tiempo que *Ucrania* ha tenido para prepararse, ha tuiteado el Ministerio de Defensa en su informe diario.

"Las minas dentro del *Mar Negro* representan un grave riesgo para la actividad marítima", subraya el informe, que apunta que el origen de las minas no está claro y es discutible, pero que casi con certeza son el resultado de la actividad naval rusa en el área, lo que demuestra cómo la invasión de *Ucrania* está afectando los intereses civiles y neutrales. Informa Reuters


----------



## Impresionante (3 Abr 2022)

La sensacional historia de civiles presuntamente baleados en Bucha y otras ciudades de la región de Kiev. 

Observe cómo el primer "cadáver" de la derecha mueve su brazo. Este es un extracto de un reportaje en la televisión.


----------



## Scardanelli (3 Abr 2022)

¿Chistecitos? ¿Te refieres a los cadáveres que decis que se mueven? ¿A este señor que se ha metido en el pozo solo?









En cuanto a la muchacha, es una desplazada con un hijo recién nacido tratando de llevarse algo a la boca. Conociendo las tácticas del putincelato, lo chica seguro que ha sido reclutada para decir lo que sea necesario que te permita a ti guerrear un poco desde la doritocueva...


----------



## El_Suave (3 Abr 2022)

Don Luriio dijo:


> Que esto no es un partido de fútbol. "Población OTAN"... como si la OTAN fuera un país. ¡Que se van todos a la mierda en cuanto suelten nucleares!, o ¿piensas que turquía o cualquier país de Europa se va a dejar destruir para que se salven en Texas o en Atlanta?. ¿Y crees que si empiezan a caer pepinos china se quedará mirando?. China: 1400 millones, ¿te salen las cuentas ahora?



China 1400 millones, India 1300 millones, Pakistán 200 millones, Egipto 100 millones... más prácticamente toda África, toda América Latina, y la mayor parte de Asia, que han decidido no secundar las sanciones a Rusia.

Pero la aislada es Rusia dicen los europedos. No me jodas, malos sí, pero tan tontos para creer tal cosa no son, luego mienten descaradamente y a sabiendas por razones que no quieren o no pueden contar a la población.


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Tonto, pero no tonto pa un rato, tonto pa siempre..



A tomal POLCULO...chinito de MIELDA........que no eres mas tonto porque el dia no tiene mas horas.


----------



## alnitak (3 Abr 2022)

observen como se sienta el cadaver .. se ve en el retrovisor... asi normal.que los rusos se retiren ... nadie puede luchar contra zombies que nunca mueren


----------



## Impresionante (3 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> ¿Chistecitos? ¿Te refieres a los cadáveres que decis que se mueven? ¿A este señor que se ha metido en el pozo solo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quien le ha metido?

O ya te sabes el final de la historia como siempre hacéis los que veis mucho la tele?


----------



## Mongolo471 (3 Abr 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> China 1400 millones, India 1300 millones, Pakistán 200 millones, Egipto 100 millones... más prácticamente toda África, toda América Latina, y la mayor parte de Asia, que han decidido no secundar las sanciones a Rusia.
> 
> Pero la aislada es Rusia dicen los europedos. No me jodas, malos sí, pero tan tontos para creer tal cosa no son, luego mienten descaradamente y a sabiendas por razones que no quieren o no pueden contar a la población.



El dinero lo tiene EEUU, y nunca han decidido cambiarlo en serio.


----------



## kelden (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A tomal POLCULO...chinito de MIELDA........que no eres mas tonto porque el dia no tiene mas horas.



A ver Teo .... pero mueve la mano o no?


----------



## Expected (3 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Brillantes los imbéciles de EU. Después del éxito con la multiculturalidad y energías sostenibles, ahora doblan la apuesta y multiplican el riesgo de un conflicto nuclear en Europa.



Pero ya han conseguido grandes éxitos....
1.- Pasaportes con género indeterminado
2.- Hiperinflación
3.- Cierre de fábricas
4.- Deuda infinita
5.- Que todo el mundo sepa que los € y $ no valen nada


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A ver Teo .... pero mueve la mano o no?



Para menearsela seguro...que el chinito de MIELDA se hace mas pajas que un mono en celo....


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (3 Abr 2022)

_El rublo está respaldado por recursos: el dólar está respaldado por una mentira 

_


----------



## Impresionante (3 Abr 2022)

. Kremlin: "La confianza en el dólar y en el euro se está erosionando en todo el mundo"

El portavoz de la Presidencia rusa afirmó que muchos países trabajan en los mecanismos de pagos en divisas nacionales y se mostró seguro de que el sistema de pago en rublos por el gas ruso se extenderá a otras mercancías rusas para la exportación.





El bloqueo de las reservas de divisas internacionales de Rusia en los países occidentales y "la locura de la afición por las sanciones" contra Moscú que se observa hoy en día "va acelerando el proceso de erosión de las monedas mundiales", es decir, "una erosión de la confianza hacia el dólar y el euro", ha declarado este domingo el portavoz del presidente ruso, Dmitri Peskov, en una entrevista para el programa 'Moscú. Kremlin. Putin' del canal Rossiya 1.
Tras recordar que el dólar y el euro "siempre han sido la columna vertebral para todos los pagos internacionales", Peskov afirmó que "cada vez más países, al albergar dudas sobre la fiabilidad del dólar y el euro, se inclinan hacia el desarrollo de las variantes de los pagos en monedas nacionales".


----------



## mapachën (3 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Correcto por que me sale a mi de las pelotas, algún problema?



Pues a la OTAN le sale de las pelotas ponerlas en Riga y Helsinki, patán!


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

*Una misión de la ONU en Moscú busca un alto el fuego humanitario en la guerra de Ucrania.*
Un alto funcionario de la *ONU* intentará el domingo en *Moscú* asegurar un "alto el fuego humanitario" en *Ucrania*, donde se han denunciado posibles abusos contra civiles en la devastada región de *Kiev*, recuperada de manos de los rusos por los ucranianos.

*Rusia* se está retirando de ciudades clave cerca de la capital y de *Chernigov*, en el norte de *Ucrania*, para redesplegarse hacia el este y el sur en un intento por "mantener el control" de los territorios que ya ocupan allí, ha confirmado *Ucrania*.

Más de un mes después del lanzamiento de la invasión rusa, las localidades de "*Irpin*, *Butcha*, *Gostomel* y toda la región de *Kiev* han sido liberadas del invasor", ha dicho el sábado el viceministro de Defensa de Ucrania, Ganna Maliar. Informa Afp


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

*Ucrania emprende un nuevo intento de evacuación de civiles de Mariupol, bajo asedio salvaje de Rusia desde hace semanas.*
*Ucrania *hará este domingo un nuevo intento de evacuación de civiles de *Mariupol *con la ayuda de la *Cruz Roja*. Los autobuses intentarán acercarse a la ciudad sitiada, ha anunciado la viceprimera ministra de *Ucrania*, *Iryna Vereshchuk*.

"Siete autobuses intentarán acercarse a *Mariupol*, acompañados por el *Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja*", ha dicho *Vereshchuk* en un vídeo difundido por redes sociales. 17 autobuses están ya preparados para evacuar a civiles de *Mariupol* y *Berdiansk*. Informa Reuters


----------



## NET (3 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Pues apuntarían mal, porque en Torrejón ya no queda mucho yanki. Yo miraría más por Marruecos.



Rota tiene todas las papeletas


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

*La mayor refinería de petróleo de Ucrania, completamente destruida tras el ataque con misiles de Rusia en Odesa.*
La refinería de petróleo *Kremenchug*, la mayor de *Ucrania* ha quedado completamente destruida después del ataque con misiles de *Rusia* contra *Odesa*, ha confirmado en televisión *Dmytro Lunin*, gobernador de la región de *Poltava*.

"El incendio en la refinería se ha extinguido, pero la instalación ha quedado completamente destruida y ya no puede funcionar", ha dicho Lunin.

El Ministerio de Defensa de *Rusia* ha informado el sábado de que sus misiles marítimos y aéreos han destruido la refinería de petróleo y tres almacenes de combustible en la región de *Odesa*, informa Interfax y recoge Reuters.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (3 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Los que lanzan los misiles estratégicos (SLBM) son los submarinos SSBN. Los SSN son submarinos nucleares de ataque, como mucho pueden lanzar misiles de crucero y torpedos con cabeza nuclear.
> 
> El problema de siempre de los submarinos nucleares rusos es su nivel de ruido. Mientras que en subs convencionales diesel eléctricos los rusos son muy silenciosos (les apodan black hole), los SSN y SSBM son bastante ruidosos y resultan relativamente fáciles de localizar, y por lo tanto de hundir llegado el caso.
> 
> Los submarinos nucleares son la pieza esencial de la disuasión nuclear estratégica. Si los americanos piensan que pueden cargárselos en un primer golpe, la doctrina MAD que hasta ahora ha servido mal que bien para prevenir conflictos nucleares queda seriamente tocada.



Hombre, si tenemos en cuenta solo a los SSBN clase Delta IV y el único Delta III superviviente (heredados de la URSS) como ruidosos pues vale, lo son más que sus equivalentes Norteamericanos.

Pero los Borey cambian la tortilla, y ya tienen 5 en servicio y uno más en pruebas de alistamiento.

En cuanto a generallizar lo del "ruido" en todos los submarinos nucleares Rusos lo veo excesivo, muchos de los SSN Rusos son Sierra II, Akula o Oscar II pueden ser un poco más ruidosos que los de la clase Los Angeles o Virginia pero eso no les hace facilmente detectables. Además, muchos de estos submarinos han recibido modernizaciones, retrofits en los cuales se les ha mejorado también su marca acústica.

No se pero me parece que incluso los nuevos SSN Yasen te parecen ruidosos a tí. 

¡Se ve que los Rusos no saben hacer submarinos!


----------



## Expected (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A tomal POLCULO...chinito de MIELDA........que no eres mas tonto porque el dia no tiene mas horas.



Ja ja.. Ha escocido que nuestro Sensei....haya encontrado la película de zombies De Serie B más cutre del año, no?


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)

El hombre que tocó los cohones al mundo:


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

*Johnson felicita a Zelenski por el retroceso de Rusia en varias áreas de Ucrania.*
El primer ministro británico, *Boris Johnson*, ha felicitado al presidente ucraniano, *Volodimir Zelenski*, por el retroceso de las fuerzas rusas en varias áreas de *Ucrania*, ha informado este domingo la residencia oficial de *Downing Street*.

En una conversación telefónica el sábado, *Johnson *ha reconocido el inmenso sufrimiento de los civiles y "los enormes desafíos" que aún hay en *Ucrania*, añade el despacho oficial del primer ministro.

El jefe del Gobierno británico también ha actualizado a *Zelenski* sobre una reciente conferencia de donantes convocada por *Reino Unido* con la participación de 35 países, mientras que se ha comprometido a seguir dando apoyo defensivo.

En la conversación, el presidente de *Ucrania* ha puesto al día a *Johnson* sobre las negociaciones de paz y ha expresado su satisfacción por la implicación de *Reino Unido* en estos esfuerzos diplomáticos. Informa Efe


----------



## Mongolo471 (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Para menearsela seguro...que el chinito de MIELDA se hace mas pajas que un mono en celo....



Cuando ves muertos moverse, da un buen susto. Hasta una mujer muerta puede empezar a parir porque el movimiento muscular es involuntario, y lo que da cague de verdad, el signo o síndrome de Lázaro.


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

*El negociador ruso elogia el enfoque "más realista" de Ucrania hacia el estatus neutral.*
El principal negociador de *Rusia *en las conversaciones de paz con *Ucrania*, *Vladimir Medinsky*, ha elogiado este domingo la postura "más realista" de *Kiev*, listo bajo condiciones para aceptar un estatus neutral exigido por *Moscú*.

"La parte ucraniana ha adoptado un enfoque más realista sobre las cuestiones relacionadas con el estatus neutral y desnuclearizado de *Ucrania*", ha escrito Medinski en un mensaje de Telegram, al tiempo que señala que aún no se ha elaborado un borrador de acuerdo adecuado listo para ser presentado a los presidentes de los dos países

El jefe negociador de *Ucrania*, *David Arakhamia*, dijo el sábado que *Moscú* había aceptado "verbalmente" todas las posiciones ucranianas, "excepto en lo que respecta al tema de *Crimea*".

"Tengo una objeción que hacer. En realidad (...), todos estos acuerdos obtenidos en *Estambul* no son otra cosa que lo que *Rusia* ha estado exigiendo desde 2014", ha respondido Medinski, y ha precisado que incluye la neutralidad y la desnuclearización de *Ucrania*, además del no despliegue de bases militares extranjeras en su territorio.

Si David Arakhamia "califica todo esto como una posición ucraniana, que lo haga", ha agregado Vladimir Medinski. Informa Afp


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Abr 2022)

¿A quien benefician esos muertos de Bucha?.

De haberlo hecho los rusos los habrían enterrado o matado en otra parte, es una nueva trola, otra más.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (3 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Si solo cayera una nuke rusa en España, apostaría más por Torrejón.



Tener en cuenta que un solo misil ICBM Ruso puede llevar de entre 7 a 20 cabezas MIRV termonucleares independientes (según el tipo).

Con que caiga uno ya sería suficiente para acabar con Torrejón, Zaragoza, Morón de la Frontera, Los Llanos, Rota, Cartagena, Betera, etc... 

Esperemos que nunca pase.


----------



## mapachën (3 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Una guerra nuclear acabaría con la civilización, por eso USA es improbable que se metiera en guerra nuclear con Rusia. Viven muy bien y no creo que les compense el suicidio.
> 
> Ahora bien, un guerra nuclear restringida a EU sí es posible si continúa la escalada, no acabaría con la civilización y tendría sólo un ganador: Rusia.
> 
> Rusia tiene más Nukes que el resto del planeta junto. Sólo con lo que tienen embarcado en sus submarinos les basta para acabar con la civilización.



PERO COMO COJONES LA VA A GANAR RUSIA SI TIENE 300 NUCLEARES FRANCESAS Y 250 UKANAS APUNTANDOLE AL COGOTE, PEDAZO DE SUBNORMAL!!


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Para menearsela seguro...que el chinito de MIELDA se hace mas pajas que un mono en celo....



Nunca un estado hizo tanto el ridículo como la puta Ucrania, van a pasar a la Historia como los mas ridículos de ella.


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Abr 2022)

_El senador ruso Andrei Klimov amenaza a Polonia por el plan de Kaczynski de desplegar armas nucleares estadounidenses Klimov afirma que los países europeos con armas nucleares estadounidenses son los "objetivos número uno" de Rusia 

_


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

*La "carretera de la muerte" muestra evidencias masivas de crímenes de guerra rusos contra la población civil en Ucrania.*
Desde este fin de semana, los nombres de *Irpin* y *Bucha* se han unido a los de *Srebrenica*, *Katyn*, *Guernica*, *Nyamata*, *Non Pen* y otros lugares que forman parte del mapa global de los horrores bélicos contra los civiles. El ejército ruso ha dejado atrás un catálogo de *crímenes de lesa humanidad*, ya documentados por la prensa internacional, que revelan su brutalismo, su frustración y su sensación total de impunidad. Nadie en estas ciudades podrá dormir igual después de esto.

Civiles ejecutados en mitad de las calles, con las manos atadas a la espalda, como si hubieran sido víctimas de una matanza casa por casa, grabados primero por las unidades de vanguardia ucranianas que liberaron aldea tras aldea y documentados después por fotógrafos.

Es una práctica ya vista antes en el ejército ruso desplegado en *Chechenia* en los años 1999 y 2000, conocida como "_zachistki_" o "limpieza", es decir, matar a todo hombre en edad de empuñar un arma aunque no pertenezca a ninguna milicia. O sea, a casi todos.





__





La "carretera de la muerte" muestra evidencias masivas de crímenes de guerra rusos contra la población civil en Ucrania


Desde este fin de semana, los nombres de Irpin y Bucha se han unido a los de Srebrenica, Katyn, Guernica, Nyamata, Non Pen y otros lugares que forman parte del mapa global de los...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Roedr (3 Abr 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> PERO COMO COJONES LA VA A GANAR RUSIA SI TIENE 300 NUCLEARES FRANCESAS Y 250 UKANAS APUNTANDOLE AL COGOTE, PEDAZO DE SUBNORMAL!!


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)

No tienen limite:


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

¿Y no hubiera sido mejor negociar antes de invadir un país? Rusia ha medido mal sus movimientos, porque apostaba por una victoria rápida y convertir Ucrania en un Bielorrusia II. 

Ahora es cuando rebaja las exigencias como maniobra para ganar tiempo. Los espías metidos metidos a políticos siguen teniendo delirios de grandeza de épocas anteriores. 

Y solo dan ganas de llorar.


----------



## explorador (3 Abr 2022)

Hay que ir empezando a entender, que el problema no es que ya Putin sea un miserable crimínal, que lo es, si no quienes cometen esos crímenes y quien les dan apoyo cómplice, dentro y fuera de Rusia, son igual de miserables y crimínales que su líder nazi y así deben de ser tratados, de nazis escoria social a exterminar.


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Hay que ir empezando a entender, que el problema no es que ya Putin sea un miserable crimínal, que lo es, si no quienes cometen esos crímenes y quien les dan apoyo cómplice, dentro y fuera de Rusia, son igual de miserables y crimínales que su líder nazi y así deben de ser tratados, de nazis escoria social a exterminar.



El Mundo entero debería romper relaciones con estos asesinos rusos hijos de Putin


----------



## alnitak (3 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>




es impreaionante como mienten los ucranianos


----------



## Diogenes42 (3 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Una recomendación de cine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peliculón, sin duda. Una fotografía espectacular. La película es extremadamente dura, hay imágenes muy fuertes que te dejan un mal cuerpo. Si alguien quiere ver cine bélico independiente, esta es una buenísima película. 
Las atrocidades que cometieron los banderistas (stepan Bandera) en esa región polaca fronteriza con Ucrania fueron reales y están documentadas.
La película fue prohibida en Ucrania.

Yo la he encontrado subtitulada en youtube


----------



## Mongolo471 (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> ¿Y no hubiera sido mejor negociar antes de invadir un país? Rusia ha medido mal sus movimientos, porque apostaba por una victoria rápida y convertir Ucrania en un Bielorrusia II.
> 
> Ahora es cuando rebaja las exigencias como maniobra para ganar tiempo. Los espías metidos metidos a políticos siguen teniendo delirios de grandeza de épocas anteriores.
> 
> Y solo dan ganas de llorar.



Putin quería terminar algo, fuese como fuese, y como lo de Siria le salió medio bien para su base naval del Mediterráneo, pues le tocó a Ucrania para terminar otra salida al mar, y qué mejor que Odesa para unirse a la vez con Moldavia.


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

Cientos de civiles asesinados, fosas comunes, los hombres en edad militar ejecutados, mujeres violadas y quemadas..... malditos rusos y malditos los que directamente o indirectamente justifican a estos asesinos, ellos también son responsables


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Cientos de civiles asesinados, fosas comunes, los hombres en edad militar ejecutados, mujeres violadas y quemadas..... malditos rusos y malditos los que directamente o indirectamente justifican a estos asesinos, ellos también son responsables



Y luego despertaste...


----------



## Trajanillo (3 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Si atacan Londres y Washington no quedaría ninguna ciudad Rusa con más de 20.000 habitantes. De Moscú no sobrevivirían ni lus bunkers antinucleares.



Sois muy inocentes pero mucho, cuantas crees que quedarían en USA o Europa. En fin, mos hemos metido en un jaleo que nos va ni nos viene por defender los intereses de EEUU y de la familia Biden y aquí esta una buena parte de l sociedad occidental luchando contra algo o alguien que le han dicho en los medios que es malo malísimo de la muerte y que por ello tiene que perder calidad de vida, empobrecerse y pagar las consecuencias de algo, repito, que ni nos va no nos viene.
En fin, en Occidente no cabe un idiota mas, venga seguir defendiendo el mundo libre, mientras cada vez os quitan mas calidad de vida, mas derechos y mas libertad.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)

Parece extraño que la ciudad de Bucha, cerca de Kiev, haya estado bajo el control del ejército ucraniano desde el 31 y 22 de marzo, y que cadáveres con sangre fresca, heridas frescas, vendajes frescos aparecieran el 2 y 22 de abril. ¿Eso te dice algo ...? HSH y Ucrania resurces no preguntaron


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (3 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> La gente tiene miedo a que quiten su pan. Lo de los deportistas es ilógico completamente. Incluso podrian forzar a que compitiesen bajo bandera neutra... Pero no nos engañemos: llevan años detras de ellos, incluyendo todo ese asunto del dopaje cuando otros paises tienen un entramado de dopaje mucho mas avanzado y es un secreto a voces... nicht wahr...?
> Los nórdicos son un pelin racistas btw...



son sobre todo hipocritas a nivel Dios. Luego con sus banderitas, cusndo son lo más racista Que ha parido madr, como todos los luteranos y calvinistas asquerosos


----------



## cryfar74 (3 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> ¿Chistecitos? ¿Te refieres a los cadáveres que decis que se mueven? ¿A este señor que se ha metido en el pozo solo?



Porque claro, esa alcantarilla es perfectamente identificable con una del territorio donde se retiraron los Rusos. Solo se ve un agujero y la punta del zapato de quien hizo la foto, nada mas. Eso puede estar alli donde se dice pero tambien puede ser en Kiev, o Leopolis o si me apuras perfectamente tambien puede el ajuste de cuentas de unos narcos en Ciudad Juarez


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

Es importante que se documenten estos crímenes. Putler o sus generales tendrán que ser condenados. 

La barbarie ha sido vista por todo el mundo.


----------



## Vilux (3 Abr 2022)

Se vienen cositas...

Vuelos cancelados en EEUU por falta de combustible.








Passengers miss flights as Austin Airport experiences fuel shortage - AeroTime


Abandoned rental cars, security lines stretching outside the airport, and passengers missing flights. These were the “apocalyptic” scenes described by passengers at Austin-Bergstrom International Airport (AUS) on March 27, 2022. My luck that my first time leaving the Austin airport was an...




www.aerotime.aero




Trágate esa, Putin!


----------



## MiguelLacano (3 Abr 2022)

Recuerdo de la última contra los anglos... Tal vez llegue día en que los hispanos despierten y podamos unirnos contra al anglo-satán que nos domina ahora. Ojalá.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)

Este es el nivel de los follaucros...."¡¡ Los malos!!"


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

Que majos los rusos, lo que saben hacer, matar, violar y saquear, y todavia hay aqui quien los defiende, es surrealista todo esto.


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Cientos de civiles asesinados, fosas comunes, los hombres en edad militar ejecutados, mujeres violadas y quemadas..... malditos rusos y malditos los que directamente o indirectamente justifican a estos asesinos, ellos también son responsables



Cientos de pollas en tu culo, petardo...


----------



## Trajanillo (3 Abr 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Pues a la OTAN le sale de las pelotas ponerlas en Riga y Helsinki, patán!



Uyyy!!!! Me ha llamado patan, eres mu malote, no me extraña que defiendas a aquellos que te están jodiendo tu bienestar, se ve que te mola ser cada día mas pobre. Sois como los lemmings.


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

Mientras Putin controle la información, en Rusia se tiende al pensamiento único y el que diga lo contrario es un traidor y un fascista. Cómo me suena al discursito independentista catalán. 

Esta visión de los asesinatos no llegará a los rusos. Lo que no entiendo es la equidistancia de países como China o la India. Habría que tomar alguna medida contra los equidistantes


----------



## amcxxl (3 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Parece extraño que la ciudad de Bucha, cerca de Kiev, haya estado bajo el control del ejército ucraniano desde el 31 y 22 de marzo, y que cadáveres con sangre fresca, heridas frescas, vendajes frescos aparecieran el 2 y 22 de abril. ¿Eso te dice algo ...? HSH y Ucrania resurces no preguntaron



las tropas rusas abandonaron el aerodromo de Gostomel y la zona colindante la noche del 27 al 28 de marzo
los videos que salian de Bielorusia en Gomel con material ruso moviendose eran el redespliegue de esas unidades hacia el Este de Ucrania


----------



## arriondas (3 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Este es el nivel de los follaucros...."¡¡ Los malos!!"



El licenciado en Sociología por la Universidad de La Laguna ataca de nuevo... No le bastaba con doxxear a ese twitero, por lo visto. Aparte de zoquete, es una mala persona.


----------



## Mongolo471 (3 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Recuerdo de la última contra los anglos... Tal vez llegue día en que los hispanos despierten y podamos unirnos contra al anglo-satán que nos domina ahora. Ojalá.



Eso nunca ocurrirá, han alimentado bien el odio para no poder ni vernos.


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Cientos de pollas en tu culo, petardo...



De eso tu puta madre sabe un monton....HDLGP....rata de cloaca.....


----------



## McNulty (3 Abr 2022)

Cada vez más patéticos los ucranianos, después de los soldados rusos radiactivos llegan los muertos que saludan.  Me recuerda mucho a las películas que preparan los palestinos contra Israel. Te montan cualquier numerito victimista para que la prensa cuckcidental tenga carnaza que enseñar.


----------



## Averroes (3 Abr 2022)

Dejad de decir que una guerra nuclear sería el fin de la civilización porque no es así. Ni siquiera supondría el fin de la vida en EEUU o Rusia.
No hay suficientes armas nucleares en el mundo para eso. Y lo del invierno nuclear es sólo una teoría científica de los años 80 que se ha visto rebatida posteriormente por muchos otros científicos.
EEUU y Rusia tienen cada unos unas 5.000 ojivas nucleares cada uno. Ojo, hablo sólo de las estratégicas. Lo cual afortunadamente es mucho menos del pico que se alcanzó de casi 70.000 ojivas en los años 80.
Hay ojivas de todos los tamaños, desde unos pocos cientos de kilotones a varios megatones. De media si queréis podemos considerar que cada ojiva tiene 1 megatón, y posiblemente estoy tirando bastante por encima.
Cada megaton es capaz de destruir (en varios grados, aunque incluyo el grado hasta el que es capaz de comprometer la vida y las construcciones) de un área de 400 km2. Si Rusia lanzase las 5.000 ojivas contra EEUU, que serían bastante menos en realidad, destruirían el equivalente al 0,02% de la superficie del país. En el caso de Rusia, pues menos todavía dada la extensión.
Está claro que se lanzarían contra ciudades, puertos, bases, nudos estratégicos, etc.
Pero pensad en el número de ciudades y pueblos en ambos países y su dispersión. Y pensad que sólo EEUU tiene 5.000 bases militares, de las cuales 750 están en el extranjero.
Supondría un nuevo orden político y económico mundial, con epicentro en Asia y Latinoamerica.
Esto da para hilo propio...


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

Por más que insista las mentiras de la propaganda rusa no van a ser creidas por nadie y eso demuestra la falta de argumentos para defender todos los actos hostiles y execrables de Rusia contra Ucrania. 

Solo mentiras para defenderse.


----------



## MiguelLacano (3 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Eso nunca ocurrirá, han alimentado bien el odio para no poder ni vernos.



Por desgracia llevas razón. Cuando derriban estatuas de grandes exploradores a manos de indocumentados, no sé si reír o llorar, pero sí se quienes son los que manejan los hilos de tamaña barbaridad.


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

La religión progre, esos "intelectuales", llevan un siglo alabando y apoyando el imperialismo, el fascismo estalinista ruso, por todo el mundo. 

Y aquí en Ucrania, vemos los últimos resultados.


----------



## Mongolo471 (3 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Cada vez más patéticos los ucranianos, después de los soldados rusos radiactivos llegan los muertos que saludan.  Me recuerda mucho a las películas que preparan los palestinos contra Israel. Te montan cualquier numerito victimista para que la prensa cuckcidental tenga carnaza que enseñar.



No es lo mismo un muerto en el suelo, que alguien que van a enterrar sobre una camilla, se cae, se levanta y regresa.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El licenciado en Sociología por la Universidad de La Laguna ataca de nuevo... No le bastaba con doxxear a ese twitero, por lo visto. Aparte de zoquete, es una mala persona.



Por cierto, ayer en la Sexta Noche de pesadilla tuvieron los santos cohones de pasar la atroz escena de los prisioneros rusos siendo torturados y asesinados que todos hemos visto, ¿saben como titularon? "los rusos no se hace cargo del número de bajas", con dos cohones, ninguna de las amebas de la comida de pollas dijo ni pio, a pesar que estoy seguro que todas ellas han visto el video un y mil veces, ni siquiera este mierda con barba.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Abr 2022)

Armas occidentales capturadas por las fuerzas de la RPD













Entre ellos:
ATGM NLAW británico;
Juego alemán Panzerfaust 3;
Lanzagranadas desechable sueco AT4;
Checo RPG-75;
Monocular Bushnell 16x 52;
Prismáticos LEIDORY 25x50;
Auriculares anti-ruido peltor 3M.


----------



## MiguelLacano (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

El Donbass, les importa mucho a los rusos el Donbass, el Donbass que estan masacrando, no se cuantos civiles han matado ya en Mariupol, ciudad que pertenece a la region de Doneskt, provincia del Donbass. 

Como se puede ser tan hipocrita de decir que les preocupa la gente del Donbass y lo que estan haciendo es exterminarlos ?


----------



## Seronoser (3 Abr 2022)

visemo dijo:


> Hay una cosa que no me entra en la cabeza con lo de anfarronear con las bombas nucleares.Rusia tiene claro que supondría su fin si se lanzasen ataques con ellas.Porque saben la destrucción y efectos secundarios que dejan.Lo tienen muy claro. Quienes parece no saberlo son los del otro lado.Sabes lo que es el fin?Creo que no, pues eso, no queda nada, ya de manera directa y después indirecta.Imaginate que de las 8000 que pueda tener Rusia, llegan a Europa 2000 de las que 1000 hacen explosion.Aún tienes esperanza de salir vivo de ello? Olvídate de eso.Que quede claro.Por si no lo sabías.
> Así que mas que nada como recomendación, te indico, los rusos tienen muy claro que serán borrados del mapa, ahora falta la otra parte si se ha dado cuenta de que tambien, aunque los que saben lo dan por supuesto, pero azuzan porque si ocurriese, los que intentarían sobrevivir en bunkeres durante meses ya preparados, no va a ser nadie que esté escribiendo aqui por ejemplo.
> 
> Dejemos de hablar de las bombas nucleares tan alegremente, que parece que no nos damos cuenta de la consecuencia sobre ello.



Mi mayor temor es que desaparezca Putin, y aparezca cualquier ruso fanatizado...que no dude en pulsar los botoncitos rojos a la mínima provocación. 
Eso sí, no tendremos tiempo ni de acordarnos de Putin. Como él mismo dijo, no da tiempo ni a pestañear.


----------



## hartman (3 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Los que critican a Rubén Gisbert
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1010663
> 
> ...



un malafolla.


----------



## Zumo de dinosaurio (3 Abr 2022)

Red Star dijo:


>



Pero si el barbas ese estaba medio amoñecado en el hospital desde hace una semana.


----------



## pepetemete (3 Abr 2022)

La propaganda occidental sube de tono... están nerviosos
El "problema" es que las convicciones de los rusos son demasiado fuertes para compararlas con los valores decadentes de la Europa occidental, y ahí es donde el equilibrio se rompe.

Las FFAA de los países OTAN saben que no hay guerra convencional posible con Rusia, que lo siguiente es el pepinazo nuclear táctico, y ahí es donde vamos a ver hasta que punto USA puede mover a sus marionetas.


----------



## Roedr (3 Abr 2022)

Averroes dijo:


> Dejad de decir que una guerra nuclear sería el fin de la civilización porque no es así. Ni siquiera supondría el fin de la vida en EEUU o Rusia.
> No hay suficientes armas nucleares en el mundo para eso. Y lo del invierno nuclear es sólo una teoría científica de los años 80 que se ha visto rebatida posteriormente por muchos otros científicos.
> EEUU y Rusia tienen cada unos unas 5.000 ojivas nucleares cada uno. Ojo, hablo sólo de las estratégicas. Lo cual afortunadamente es mucho menos del pico que se alcanzó de casi 70.000 ojivas en los años 80.
> Hay ojivas de todos los tamaños, desde unos pocos cientos de kilotones a varios megatones. De media si queréis podemos considerar que cada ojiva tiene 1 megatón, y posiblemente estoy tirando bastante por encima.
> ...



Tienes razón. Cuanto antes vuelen los nukes antes se acaba la guerra. 

Te olvidas que lo de menos es el 'hipocentro' como lo llaman en Nagasaki. El problema mayor es la mierda radiactiva dando vueltas y vueltas por la atmósfera del planeta. A lo mejor hasta de bonus tendríamos agujeros en la capa de ozono o modificación del cinturón de Van Allen. Una delicia de mundo.


----------



## arriondas (3 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Por cierto, ayer en la Sexta Noche de pesadilla tuvieron los santos cohones de pasar la atroz escena de los prisioneros rusos siendo torturados y asesinados que todos hemos visto, ¿saben como titularon? "los rusos no se hace cargo del número de bajas", con dos cohones, ninguna de las amebas de la comida de pollas dijo ni pio, a pesar que estoy seguro que todas ellas han visto el video un y mil veces, ni siquiera este mierda con barba.



Muchas reminiscencias de las guerras de la ex-Yugoslavia estoy viendo. Los ucronazis son como el UÇK; mismos padrinos, mismo salvajismo, mismos negocios, mismo blanqueamiento por parte de los medios.


----------



## MiguelLacano (3 Abr 2022)

A mi no me sorprende, un nazi catalúrfico muy pimpollo y mediático se llama Juan Gabriel Rufián Romero, y perjura que no es español...


----------



## Bulldozerbass (3 Abr 2022)

Me pasó igual en el hilo de Trump, tuve que ir metiendo en el ignore a algunos foreros para poder seguir el tema de una manera consistente, luego ya los saqué a todos. 

En este hilo tengo extraños compañeros de viaje con los que no coincido en muchos temas, pero cuyas aportaciones son muy valiosas, y otros con los que podría coincidir en algunas cosas los he tenido que meter en el ignore por su apoyo a la OTAN.


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Abr 2022)

A este le ha faltado tiempo para cambiar el mapa, mientras se producía el avance ruso se tiraba días sin cambiar nada.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Me pasó igual en el hilo de Trump, tuve que ir metiendo en el ignore a algunos foreros para poder seguir el tema de una manera consistente, luego ya los saqué a todos.
> 
> En este hilo tengo extraños compañeros de viaje con los que no coincido en muchos temas, pero cuyas aportaciones son muy valiosas, y otros con los que podría coincidir en algunas cosas los he tenido que meter en el ignore por su apoyo a la OTAN.



Asi es, hamijo, hemos llegado a Mila 18, como díria 007: "Que cosas pasan"...


----------



## MiguelLacano (3 Abr 2022)

Los demócratas de la telesecta que defiende Antonio, ejerciendo la democracia.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (3 Abr 2022)

¿ QUE PUEDE SALIR MAL ?









Movida extraña: Coronel ukro en Odesa pillado con un travesti. Video con pollas inside (No es trola)


Como han dicho por ahí arriba, en el mundo eslavo son muy maricones con los maricones de verdad. Con lo bonito que es vivir y dejar vivir.




www.burbuja.info
























" azob " intensifies​


----------



## Mongolo471 (3 Abr 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> La propaganda occidental sube de tono... están nerviosos
> El "problema" es que las convicciones de los rusos son demasiado fuertes para compararlas con los valores decadentes de la Europa occidental, y ahí es donde el equilibrio se rompe.
> 
> Las FFAA de los países OTAN saben que no hay guerra convencional posible con Rusia, que lo siguiente es el pepinazo nuclear táctico, y ahí es donde vamos a ver hasta que punto USA puede mover a sus marionetas.



Sí, occidente es decadente, pero que las convicciones rusas son fuertes... lo dudo, salvo que les metan en la cárcel por miles.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Abr 2022)

El Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania anunció que se había establecido el control sobre Pripyat y el tramo adyacente de la frontera con Bielorrusia, desde donde se completó la retirada de las tropas rusas hace 2 días.
También se afirma que las Fuerzas Armadas de RF continúan la operación ofensiva en la dirección de Izyum.
Fuentes ucranianas continúan diciendo que Zelensky no quiere firmar un acuerdo de paz con concesiones territoriales y que la campaña continuará.


----------



## Mongolo471 (3 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Muchas reminiscencias de las guerras de la ex-Yugoslavia estoy viendo. Los ucronazis son como el UÇK; mismos padrinos, mismo salvajismo, mismos negocios, mismo blanqueamiento por parte de los medios.



¿Estilo eslavo?


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (3 Abr 2022)

Armas OTAN capturadas por los milicianos prorrusos del Donetsk

t.me/intelslava/24281?single


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Abr 2022)

nunca vas a ver en la tele a uno que lleve tan fuertemente la palangana a un imperio extrangero como lo hace el orinal palanganas con el khanato
ese sectarismo no se le tolera a nadie.



MiguelLacano dijo:


>


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (3 Abr 2022)

*intensifies *















" azob " intensifies​


----------



## MiguelLacano (3 Abr 2022)

No sabremos lo que de verdad ocurre hasta que esto no termine.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Abr 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Armas OTAN capturadas por los milicianos prorrusos del Donetsk
> 
> t.me/intelslava/24281?single
> 
> ...



Con el plástico y todo. Nada, se vuelven en empaquetar y al mercado negro…ya lo hemos visto antes en otros sitios.

Menos mal que el IRA o ETA no existen…la que podrían haber liado con esos juguetes.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Abr 2022)

La situación en Mariupol a las 14:00 horas del 3 de abril de 2022

▪ En la margen derecha, las principales batallas se desarrollan en la región de Primorsky en dónde el grupo ucraniano está prácticamente dividido en dos partes. Se ha equipado un área fortificada cerca de la avenida Nakhimov y el complejo deportivo Ilyichevets.

▪ En la Margen Izquierda, las Fuerzas Aliadas ocupan cuarteles en el área de la calle Taganrogskaya.

▪ En la planta de Azovstal continúan los enfrentamientos con unidades bloqueadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y militantes de Azov.

Mapa en alta resolución

#mapa #Mariupol #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## El_Suave (3 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Argelia es uno de esos avisperos que mejor dejarlos como está. Los de aquí sois muy jóvenes o se os habrá olvidado que en 1991 ante unas elecciones "democráticas" ganó el "Frente Islámico de Salvación" AKA "Rebanacuellos", ante eso el gobierno decidió suspender las elecciones lo que desencadenó una guerra civil. Argelia es una dictadura militar, pero en caso de que se derroque la alternativa es un desastre.



Eso estoy diciendo, que llevan intentando primaverizarla desde los 90.

El hecho de que la alternativa sea un desastre no supone impedimento, nunca tal preocupación ha detenido a la Mafia imperial. También ha sido un desastre en Libia o en Siria, y en esta última habría sido mucho peor aún de caer Assad.

Es en ese desastre donde la Mafia imperial puede hacer sus negocios impunemente. Y el desastre se lo iba a comer sobre todo, aparte de los propios argelinos, la Europa del sur, España, Francia, Italia...


----------



## WasP (3 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> nunca vas a ver en la tele a uno que lleve tan fuertemente la palangana a un imperio extrangero como lo hace el orinal palanganas con el khanato
> ese sectarismo no se le tolera a nadie.



"ir a contracorriente mola, ve a contracorriente"

mensajes para adolescentes y adolescentes mentales

Lo mismo vale para promocionar piercings que justificar guerras absurdas. Panda de simios...


----------



## MiguelLacano (3 Abr 2022)

Estoy convencido de la legimitidad de Rusia en este conflicto. Pero no soy un fanático propagador de victorias y/o bondades inexistentes. Entrar hasta Kiev y ahora retirarse es, a todas luces, un error militar inapelable.


----------



## NS 4 (3 Abr 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Igual que España tampoco estaba en guerra con la URSS aunque mando la división azul.



...a luchar contra el totalitarismo estalinista...o marxista.

Los "por ques"...siempre los "por ques"...


----------



## podemita medio (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)

Los zombis ucranianos no son los de Zack Snyder


----------



## lasoziedad (3 Abr 2022)

*Nuevas explosiones en Rusia*

*La agencia Reuters infroma de dos fuertes explosiones en la ciudad de Belgorod, donde hace unos días Rusia denunció un ataque por parte de Ucrania.*

3 de abril de 2022 13:17 CEST







BULENT KILIC AFP

*Rusia ha atacado esta mañana una refinería en la ciudad de Odesa*, en el sur del país, según ha informado el coronel del Comando Operativo Sur del Ejército de Ucrania, Vladislav Nazarov. Varios misiles habrían impactado sobre las seis de la mañana hora local en la refinería de la ciudad, una "infraestructura crítica" cuyos depósitos de combustible se encuentran en llamas.

Según ha podido comprobar EFE, los misiles han golpeado esta infraestructura ubicada en el norte de esta *ciudad estratégica a orillas del Mar Negro* y junto a su puerto, adonde llega un oleoducto proveniente de Rusia.

*Explosiones en Rusia*

La ciudad rusa de *Belgorod, situada cerca de la frontera con Ucrania, ha registrado dos fuertes explosiones* en las últimas horas, según testigos contactados por la agencia _Reuters_. Se producen apenas unos días después de que *Rusia denunciara el ataque de un depósito de combustible por parte de Ucrania*.

Uno de los testigos señala que fueron tan fuertes que hicieron temblar las ventanas de su casa. *Las causas de estas explosiones, por el momento, no están claras*. Rusia ya avisó de que estos ataques *tendrían consecuencias directas en las conversaciones por la paz*, pues genera un clima poco amistoso para llegar a un acuerdo.

El funcionario de la región de Belgorod señaló que se había producido *una explosión en el pueblo de Tomarovka*, en el que nadie resultó herido. "Hubo un estallido, los escombros cayeron al suelo", dijo Oleg Medvedev, jefe del distrito de la ciudad de Yakovlevsky.

*La importancia de Odesa*

Esta ciudad histórica es considerada estratégica por su puerto de gran tamaño que permite acceso al mar Negro y al resto de Ucrania. Durante la noche llegaron a sonar cuatro *alarmas antiaéreas*, la última fue previa al ataque a la refinería.

Toda la costa este de la península de Crimea, anexada por Rusia en 2014, hasta las regiones separatistas prorrusas de Donetsk y Lugansk, están ocupadas por las fuerzas rusas, con excepción de algunas partes de Mariúpol, donde enfrentan la resistencia del ejército ucraniano.

El *informe de inteligencia británico* de esta mañana no descarta una posible acción anfibia todavía en la ciudad portuaria tras el ataque con misiles a la refinería. Avisan de una posible acción militar en el mar Negro, según la actividad detectada.

*Ya no hay fueras rusas en Kiev*

La *viceministra de Defensa de Ucrania, Anna Maliar*, ha anunciado que ya no hay fuerzas rusas en la región administrativa que rodea a la capital ucraniana, Kiev. “Irpin, Bucha, Gostomel y la región de Kiev al completo han sido liberadas del invasor”.

Tal y como ha informado el Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano, *las fuerzas ucranianas han tomado el control de localidades como Bucha o Brovari* y además las fuerzas rusas se han retirado del aeropuerto Antonov de Gostomel, donde han permanecido atrincheradas durante varias semanas.

Según afirma el presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski, "los soldados rusos están siendo trasladados al Donbás y en dirección a Járkov, la situación en el este de nuestro país sigue siendo muy difícil", dijo.


----------



## NS 4 (3 Abr 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Te doy el zank por lo de entras a la tienda y te dan ganas de martillear, a mi me pasa ultimamente incluso andando por la calle solo con ver todo lo que veo.
> 
> Pero te la tengo guardada de cuando pusiste lo del boris jonson que estaba muerto y dando parte forense, me lo crei.........



El grano sera separado de la mies...asi esta escrito...


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (3 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


>



Un juden como San Jorge? Moisés se tiene que estar revolcando.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Abr 2022)

Informe del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa sobre la operación especial militar:

Por la mañana, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas destruyeron una refinería de petróleo y tres instalaciones de almacenamiento de combustible y lubricantes cerca de Odessa con misiles de alta precisión;
Los sistemas de defensa aérea de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas derribaron dos vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos en el aire en las áreas de los asentamientos de Kudryashovka y Shurovka;
Durante la noche, la aviación operacional-táctica de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas golpeó 51 instalaciones militares de Ucrania, incluidos: 4 puestos de mando, dos lanzadores del sistema de defensa aérea Osa-AKM, dos baterías de artillería, dos instalaciones MLRS, cuatro depósitos de campo de armas y municiones de misiles y artillería, 32 bastiones y áreas de concentración de equipo militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania;
Desde el inicio de la operación han sido destruidos 125 aviones y 88 helicópteros, 383 UAV, 221 sistemas de defensa aérea, 1903 tanques y otros vehículos blindados, 207 MLRS, 805 piezas de artillería de campaña y morteros, así como 1781 unidades de vehículos especiales .

El último informe del Ministerio de Defensa.

#Donbass #Rusia #Ucrania

@riafan_everywhere


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Abr 2022)

Fuente Southfront.


----------



## Fauna iberica (3 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


>



No te da verguenza poner esa horterada para consumo de subnormales.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Abr 2022)

*Donbass


*


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Abr 2022)

⚡ *Bielorrusia comprará petróleo y gas de la Federación Rusa por RUBLOS rusos YA en 2022 - Primer ministro bielorruso Golovchenko*


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Abr 2022)

*Región de Kiev liberada del ejército de la Federación Rusa, dijo el Viceministro de Defensa de Ucrania*


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Abr 2022)

El comandante del batallón "Somalia" recibió el nombramiento de Héroe de la DPR en Mariupol⚡

El comandante de batallón del legendario batallón de Donbass "Somalia" Timur Kurilkin conocido por el distintivo "Baykot", por los trabajos de liberación de Mariupol y las tareas clave de asalto durante la operación "Mariupol Cauldron", recibió la medalla de Héroe de la DPR en manos del jefe de la república y la Orden del Valor de Putin.

¡Viva los Héroes de Donbass y Rusia! ¡Eres nuestro orgullo!


----------



## Mongolo471 (3 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1011153
> 
> 
> Fuente Southfront.



Buen mapa, a Bielorrusia y Moldavia les daría algún bombardeo OTAN. Solo necesitamos aviones yankis como churros.


----------



## NS 4 (3 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ni derecha



Todo es el mismo material...pero algunos...SE NIEGAN a caer del caballo...camino de su Damasco particular...


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Abr 2022)

Según los datos publicados por el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, al ritmo actual y en ausencia de suministros de Occidente, Ucrania se quedará sin vehículos blindados en tres semanas, artillería y morteros en 1,5-2 meses, MLRS en 2.5-3 meses:

Aviones, helicópteros, tanques no se pueden reparar mientras se lleva a cabo una operación militar especial


----------



## Silvia Charo (3 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Es una gota de agua en la luna del vehículo. Se aprecia perfectamente en el segundo vídeo.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Informe del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa sobre la operación especial militar:
> 
> Por la mañana, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas destruyeron una refinería de petróleo y tres instalaciones de almacenamiento de combustible y lubricantes cerca de Odessa con misiles de alta precisión;
> Los sistemas de defensa aérea de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas derribaron dos vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos en el aire en las áreas de los asentamientos de Kudryashovka y Shurovka;
> ...



Necesita Ucrania urgentemente reponer el armamento, soldados y sobre todo petróleo (lo de empujar los tanques o artillería con caballos como que no).


----------



## Mentefria2 (3 Abr 2022)

Menudo desastre de estrategia militar la de los rusos. Estoy seguro que el día que se decidan a usar armas nucleares, al menos un par les explotan en los silos..


----------



## Mongolo471 (3 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Según los datos publicados por el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, al ritmo actual y en ausencia de suministros de Occidente, Ucrania se quedará sin vehículos blindados en tres semanas, artillería y morteros en 1,5-2 meses, MLRS en 2.5-3 meses:
> 
> Aviones, helicópteros, tanques no se pueden reparar mientras se lleva a cabo una operación militar especial
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1011176



Ahora los ucranianos están más solos que nunca


----------



## mazuste (3 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> No sabremos lo que de verdad ocurre hasta que esto no termine.



Exactamente. Se decidirá en las próximas semanas.
Pero, se tarde semanas. meses, Ucrania está acabada.
Como pieza del equipo imperial pasará a mejor vida.


----------



## bigmaller (3 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Brillantes estrategas los rusos. Brillantes.
> Finlandia se une a la Otan.
> En un año hay desplagados Nukes en Polonia y los Balticos.
> Brillante decisión invadir Ucrania para no tener mas "cerca" la amenaza OTAN.



Solo ves el dedo....


----------



## Roedr (3 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Según los datos publicados por el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, al ritmo actual y en ausencia de suministros de Occidente, Ucrania se quedará sin vehículos blindados en tres semanas, artillería y morteros en 1,5-2 meses, MLRS en 2.5-3 meses:
> 
> Aviones, helicópteros, tanques no se pueden reparar mientras se lleva a cabo una operación militar especial
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1011176



Los ucras con 1/10 de su ejército aplastarían España. Increíble que todavía les quede tanto.


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Me parece una fantasía... ¿hay gaseoductos de china y barcos suficientes para llevar ese gas a europa? Y en todo caso, convierte a china en un intermediario. Rusia vende a precio más mo menos normal y china saca su tajada por intermediario, y europa a pagar los sobrecostes... menuda victoria europea... rusia no pierde y china ganaría.




Existe la posibilidad de transportar el gas por tren. Lo que desconozco si hay suficientes vagones para lo que necesita Europa.
El tren si puede llegar y ya ha llegado. De modo experimental.
Y se le pisaría otro callo a USA.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> Es una gota de agua en la luna del vehículo. Se aprecia perfectamente en el segundo vídeo.



Buen intento, eso se llama control de daños, no problemo, ya la cagasteis con los prisioneros asesinados y quemados, eso ya lo han visto hasta los comepollas de la Sexta, por no hablar de los plastificados, que de eso no decir ni pio, putos genocidas.


----------



## alnitak (3 Abr 2022)

se ve mucho mejor aqui como arquea la pierna para levantarse joder, no digais chorradas

todo lo ucraniano es falso

las ukras solo saben de dinero y lujo... ya vereis la que lian

ucrania es un pais de ladrones


----------



## Mongolo471 (3 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Los ucras con 1/10 de su ejército aplastarían España. Increíble que todavía les quede tanto.



Y ya veremos como va la ocupación... guerrillas a saco.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (3 Abr 2022)

De verdad que no entiendo la política exterior de este señor, parece que desea el martirio para su pueblo, ha pasado de parecerme un enemigo de la Agenda 2030 a un loco peligroso.


----------



## Seronoser (3 Abr 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Menudo desastre de estrategia militar la de los rusos. Estoy seguro que el día que se decidan a usar armas nucleares, al menos un par les explotan en los silos..



Necesitamos mejores trolls, que lloren menos cuando escriben, porque no se os entiende


----------



## El-Mano (3 Abr 2022)

He visto esto por meneame, aunque me a tocado buscarlo fuera, creo que lo han borrado de allí. No sé cuánta credibilidad darle a la fuente, pero he buscado y si parece existir ese militar. El análisis sería "proruso" para la prensa occidental.









Militar suizo, experto de la ONU, analiza con bisturí la guerra en Ucrania – Observatorio Crisis







observatoriocrisis.com


----------



## bigmaller (3 Abr 2022)

WasP dijo:


> "ir a contracorriente mola, ve a contracorriente"
> 
> mensajes para adolescentes y adolescentes mentales
> 
> Lo mismo vale para promocionar piercings que justificar guerras absurdas. Panda de simios...



Que mola ir a contracorriente? 

Sabes cuantas discusiones inutiles con amigos? 
Cuanta tristeza viendo que tus hijos van a vivir peor que tu? 

Cuanto enfado viendo a estos politicos cortiplacistas apoltronados mandando a tomar por el culo lo que tantos siglos ha costado poner en pie?

Hay que ir contracorriente porque tenemos una catarata que nos va a mandar a tomar por culo a todos.....


----------



## Roedr (3 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1011183
> 
> 
> De verdad que no entiendo la política exterior de este señor, parece que desea el martirio para su pueblo, ha pasado de parecerme un enemigo de la Agenda 2030 a un loco peligroso.



Hombre, los polacos odian a los rusos, y razones no le faltan. Lo 'mejor' de todo es ver a los alemanes dándolo todo contra Rusia y aliados de los polacos. A los amantes de la historia de esos pueblos bárbaros esta tesitura les tiene que resultar cuando menos curiosa.


----------



## bigmaller (3 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> He visto esto por meneame, aunque me a tocado buscarlo fuera, creo que lo han borrado de allí. No sé cuánta credibilidad darle a la fuente, pero he buscado y si parece existir ese militar. El análisis sería "proruso" para la prensa occidental.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es de cajón y lo entiende cualquiera sin una benda en los ojos.


----------



## niraj (3 Abr 2022)

Navantia entrega la primera corbeta para Arabia Saudí


Navantia entregará este jueves a la Marina Real de Arabia Saudí la primera de las cinco corbetas construidas en el astillero de San Fernando, de cuya factoría es la construcción número 546. Nombrada “Al Jubail” –numeral de costado 828–, ha superado satisfactoriamente las pruebas de mar en aguas...




www.puentedemando.com





*Navantia entrega la primera corbeta para Arabia Saudí*
....
_El contrato supone una carga de trabajo global de alrededor de siete millones de horas y 6.000 empleos durante cinco años, de los que . más de 1.100 son empleos directos, 1.800 de la industria colaboradora (participan más de un centenar de empresas) y más de 3.000 indirectos generados por otros suministradores._

*Los mismos que nos decian que hay que vender armamento a Arabia Saudita sin importar la guerra y la hambruna que han desatado en Yemen, porque unos pocos miles de empleos son más importantes que cualquier razón moral, ahora, esos mismos, nos dicen que debemos pasar frío, sufrir reducción de sueldo el que no se vaya directamente al paro, inflaciones de doble dígito, escasez energética, desabastecimiento y hambre alegando, ahora sí, nosequé dudoso motivo moral...*


----------



## WasP (3 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Que mola ir a contracorriente?
> 
> Sabes cuantas discusiones inutiles con amigos?
> Cuanta tristeza viendo que tus hijos van a vivir peor que tu?
> ...



Llevo pensando "a contracorriente" muchos años, muchísimos, y solo me ha servido para ver que es inútil oponerse a una fuerza irresistible. La vida, el mundo, siguen adelante, contigo o sin ti, envueltos en su locura.

Reformar la ley electoral, el poder judicial, la separación efectiva de poderes, la reforma de partidos políticos, de una ley de educación de consenso, soberanía energética, integración en los estados unidos de europa...

Todo eso lo llevo defendiendo años y años, políticas de largo plazo. ¿Ha cambiado algo? Nada. Solo cambia cuando conviene a las personas adecuadas. Todo lo demás, quijotadas, gigantes que son solo molinos de viento.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Abr 2022)

*El suministro de gas de Rusia no se puede detener si se establece la condición de pagar en rublos, pagaremos en rublos - Ministerio de Economía de Eslovaquia.*


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Día 38. El comandante Maxim Marchenko, el hombre responsable de las masacres y los terrores en Donetsk y Lugansk durante años, fue visto escoltando a Bernard Lévy.
> 
> 
> 
> La primera vez en un programa español que se da voz a alguien que está reportando desde Donetsk. Quien lo hace, Gisbert, denuncia que en chats de proucranianos se pide que sea "eliminado". Escuchadlo porque es muy fuerte lo que cuenta



La visita de Bernard Lévy a Odesa fue el día 14 de Marzo.


----------



## mazuste (3 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Los ucras con 1/10 de su ejército aplastarían España. Increíble que todavía les quede tanto.



Con lo que descubrimos que, hasta hace un mes, Ucrania podría ser considerado como el 2º 
o tercer ejercito de la OTAN. Que para eso les llevaban preparando durante 8 años...


----------



## BHAN83 (3 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *El suministro de gas de Rusia no se puede detener si se establece la condición de pagar en rublos, pagaremos en rublos - Ministerio de Economía de Eslovaquia.*



Si el resto de paises que hay de camino a Rusia desde Eslovaquia se niega a pagar el rublos, poco gas van a recibir por muy dispuestos que esten a pagar en rublos.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (3 Abr 2022)

*Ucrania denuncia que Rusia ha lanzado un ataque con misiles contra el puerto de Mikolaiv*

Varios misiles rusos han alcanzado este domingo el puerto ucranio de Mikolaiv (sur del país), en el mar Negro, según ha afirmado Anton Gerashchenko, asesor del Ministerio del Interior del país. Gerashchenko ha dicho en una publicación en las redes sociales que las autoridades locales le habían informado del ataque. Las fuerzas rusas han atacado de forma repetida los puertos del sur de Ucrania, incluidos Odesa, Mikolaiv y Mariupol, en un intento por aislar a Ucrania del mar Negro y establecer un corredor terrestre desde Rusia hasta Crimea, la península que Moscú se anexionó en 2014 tras un referéndum ilegal que la comunidad internacional no reconoce.

También este domingo, el Ejército ruso ha destruido en un ataque con misiles una refinería en la ciudad de Odesa. A las seis de la mañana se escucharon fuertes explosiones que dejaron tres grandes columnas de humo y llamas visibles. Según un comunicado del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, esa refinería abastecía a las tropas ucranias en Mikolaiv. El ataque, del que todavía no se conocen víctimas, ha sido confirmado por las autoridades ucranias, que consideran que el enclave es una “infraestructura crítica”.

Mikolaiv se encuentra en la zona que proporciona a Ucrania acceso al mar Negro, a medio camino entre la ciudad portuaria de Odesa y la de Jersón, ocupada por fuerzas de Moscú, y desde el pasado 24 de febrero el Ejército ruso ha lanzado varias operaciones militares para hacerse con su control. (Reuters y EL PAÍS)


----------



## Vilux (3 Abr 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Si el resto de paises que hay de camino a Rusia desde Eslovaquia se niega a pagar el rublos, poco gas van a recibir por muy dispuestos que esten a pagar en rublos.



Precisamente se trata de enfrentar entre sí a los miembros de la OTAN. Va a ser digno de ver.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (3 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La visita de Bernard Lévy a Odesa fue el día 14 de Marzo.



Rafapal, como siempre con pinzas...


----------



## BHAN83 (3 Abr 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Precisamente se trata de enfrentar entre sí a los miembros de la OTAN. Va a ser digno de ver.



Dudo que Eslovaquia tenga poder para enfrentar nada.


----------



## NS 4 (3 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El problema que teneis los cavernícolas, sobre todo los españoles, polacos, hungaros y bálticos, es que cualquier indicio de racionalidad, de civilización, os parece el colmo del rojerío, aunque el asunto que se trata no tenga nada que ver con cuestiones políticas. Últimamente vivís en un mundo virtual de guerras culturales que poco tiene que ver con la vida real o con la economía real. Has nacido en la época equivocada, lo tuyo es el siglo XVI y Torquemada.
> 
> Y no, no hay izquierda representativa ni en España ni en occidente en general. Solo hay gestores del neolib más (PP, VOX) o menos (PSOE, Podemos) sádicos.



Que si que si...pero los tuyos son los tuyos...

Capacidad de reflexion= 0

Capacidad de autocritica= -5

Capacidad de critica constructiva= -10

Un buen pollino sonrosado...no te preocupes, el globalismo rojo te lo devolvera todo.


----------



## amcxxl (3 Abr 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> Buena caza
> ❗Durante las últimas 24 horas, los militares de la RPD destruyeron 78 nacionalistas ucranianos


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Abr 2022)

El ejército ruso destruyó una refinería de petróleo en Odessa.

Los ataques con cohetes se llevaron a cabo entre las 6 y las 8 de la mañana.

Desde las instalaciones de almacenamiento de la planta, se suministró combustible al ejército ucraniano en las regiones de Odessa, Nikolaev y Zaporozhye.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (3 Abr 2022)

*Ya solo les falta que les corten el gas y les metan la vakuña obligatoria. Igual les sale mal.*

Más de 5000 autos se reúnen en # Berlín , #Alemania en apoyo de Rusia. Las banderas de la Federación Rusa, la URSS y las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas ondean en los autos. ( http://t.me/intelslava ) _


----------



## Tierra Azul (3 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La visita de Bernard Lévy a Odesa fue el día 14 de Marzo.



he leido rumores de qeu está atrapado en Mariupol, si alguien tiene una fuente me alegraria el dia, como sea verdad ojalá lo metan bajo tierra a este hijo de la gran puta que estuvo en los inicios de cada guerra otanica (libia, irak, siria, ucrania...puede que incluso haya estado en yugoslavia no recuerdo bien...)

Ah dejo esto:


----------



## mazuste (3 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Hombre, los polacos odian a los rusos, y razones no le faltan. Lo 'mejor' de todo es ver a los alemanes dándolo todo contra Rusia y aliados de los polacos. A los amantes de la historia de esos pueblos bárbaros esta tesitura les tiene que resultar cuando menos curiosa.



Lo que no deja de ser curioso, porque quienes les puso el Estado polaco en el mapa 
han sido los soviéticos, y quienes les han genocidiado han sido los alemanes 
¿Diagnóstico? Disonancia cognitiva aguda, el gran problema de la clase media
jolivudiana adicta a la metrópoli imperial.


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

El grupo otanico mierdaset anuncia una serie de tv sobre Mierdinski. 

Es flipante.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Abr 2022)

Serie de ataques contra objetivos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Jarkov


----------



## BHAN83 (3 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El grupo otanico mierdaset anuncia una serie de tv sobre Mierdinski.
> 
> Es flipante.



Espero que incluya tacones


----------



## mazuste (3 Abr 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Si el resto de paises que hay de camino a Rusia desde Eslovaquia se niega a pagar el rublos, poco gas van a recibir por muy dispuestos que esten a pagar en rublos.



Entonces los pagará Eslovaquia en rublos y se lo venderá a los otros en euros...
Win,win.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Abr 2022)

La desnazificación de las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Marinka y Georgiyevka, al oeste de Donetsk, está en marcha

@anna_news @akimapachev @diza_donbass


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (3 Abr 2022)

Helicóptero ucraniano Mi-8 derribado en la región de Kiev.



Han derribado un avión Ruso.

https://twitter.com/search?q=#ucrania&src=typed_query&f=live


----------



## Scardanelli (3 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Porque claro, esa alcantarilla es perfectamente identificable con una del territorio donde se retiraron los Rusos. Solo se ve un agujero y la punta del zapato de quien hizo la foto, nada mas. Eso puede estar alli donde se dice pero tambien puede ser en Kiev, o Leopolis o si me apuras perfectamente tambien puede el ajuste de cuentas de unos narcos en Ciudad Juarez



O puede ser la Luna. O tu puta casa. A lo mejor es tu padre y lo has matado tú. Todo puede ser…


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Lo que no deja de ser curioso, porque quienes les puso el Estado polaco en el mapa
> han sido los soviéticos, y quienes les han genocidiado han sido los alemanes
> ¿Diagnóstico? Disonancia cognitiva aguda, el gran problema de la clase media
> jolivudiana adicta a la metrópoli imperial.



La Polonia de las restauraciones, tanto la napoleónica como la pilsuskyana son creación de Francia, cariños fraternales seculares, ¿sabian que Luis XIV hizo rey vitalicio de Borgoña a un rey polaco?


----------



## NS 4 (3 Abr 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> "Aquello no era verdadera izquierda"
> "Aquello no era verdadero socialismo"
> "Aquello no era verdadero comunismo"
> 
> Venga ya...



Amigo mio ya ves como son...y por mucho que la realidad les empuje ...son incapaces de salir de sus mantras erroneos...o de su relativismo infantiloide.

Un ejemplo...ahora critican a las damas rojas de la politica progre...cuando hasta hace poco defendian a capa y espada todas sus necedades y veleidades...asi son.


----------



## Roedr (3 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Lo que no deja de ser curioso, porque quienes les puso el Estado polaco en el mapa
> han sido los soviéticos, y quienes les han genocidiado han sido los alemanes
> ¿Diagnóstico? Disonancia cognitiva aguda, el gran problema de la clase media
> jolivudiana adicta a la metrópoli imperial.



Yo creo que vivir bajo el yugo URSS no debió ser un plato de gusto. No tienes más que ver el estado de Alemania del Este vs. Occidental en el momento de la unificación. Pero vamos, por mí que se aniquilen mutuamente, esa zona de Europa lleva más de un siglo jodiendo con sus problemas a todo el mundo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Abr 2022)

Habría fallecido otro famoso neonazi ucraniano, Yuri Ruf.


----------



## clapham5 (3 Abr 2022)

Un post corto porque es Domingo y el clapham se va a misa ...
Ring Ring ....Digame ? Es broma ...Si , Si ...nunca mais . Era el rabino ...indignado por la broma del clapham ...que es broma , hombre 
En realidad el clapham se va a la playa ...bueno , tampoco . En fin ...un post corto porque si 
La plebe solo se fija en la Invasion , pero el clapham cree que la Invasion per se , es mierda de gallina . 
Es verdad que anexionarte por la face 1/3 de Ucrania ( si o si , esto no es especulacion ...va a misa , sorry ...va al bar mitzvah ) es una opcion suculenta sobretodo cuando la disponibilidad de territorios anexionables es mu reducida ...Ahhh , el siglo XVI , que tiempos aquellos
La verdadera Guerra es contra el dolar y contra la OTAN . muerto el perro , se acabo la ...pos eso 
La Guerra de Ucrania es la excusa . Ya lo dijo el clapham . Putin ha quemado las naves y se pira de Breton Woods . 
por que se va . clapham ? Iluminanos  Muy simple .
Rusia vende sus materias primas y energia en papeles de colores ( aka moneda fiat occidental ) . 
Hasta ahora , la moneda fiat occidental se devaluaba a un 3 % anual , lo cual es inflacionariamente tolerable ...pero una inflacion del 10 % no es tolerable en absoluto . Y ha dicho basta ( en ruso , obviously ) . Pero claro ...romper con el dolar no es facil ...
Si declaras la guerra al dolar te crujen . Asi que el Zar trazo un Plan . Invadir Ucrania . Y Occidente pico el anzuelo . 
Como una Guerra contra la OTAN es impensable ( 1588 ojivas nucleares desplegadas , engrasadas y abrillantadas en espera de ser lanzadas ) 
el resto se guarda en cajas de encina roja ) la unica opcion de Occidente son las sanciones . 
Alguien se cree que el Zar no calculo que Occidente le confiscaria sus reservas de divisas en bancos occidentales ? No se entero Putin de la confiscacion del oro venezolano por Londres ? Sabia lo que iba a ocurrir . Pero esas reservas fueron el cebo . 
Si dejas tus reservas de divisas expuestas es porque no planeas nada . Verdad ? Ahora , gracias a la Guerra ( que " Rusia esta perdiendo ) el Tesoro ruso ganara 1/3 mas de dinero ( de 200 mil a 300 mil millones ) por el aumento de los precios de las materias primas 
Ademas , amplia su extension territorial en varios cientos de miles de Km2 . 
Y conviertes al rublo en moneda de reserva mundial al respaldarlo con oro y materias primas . 
A Putin no le interesa ganar esta Guerra aun . Porque esta Guerra es una distraccion . La verdadera Guerra ocurre en los despachos , en los bancos , en los salones del Kremlin . Bienvenidos a Breton Woods III


----------



## Scarjetas (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Bulldozerbass (3 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> he leido rumores de qeu está atrapado en Mariupol, si alguien tiene una fuente me alegraria el dia, como sea verdad ojalá lo metan bajo tierra a este hijo de la gran puta que estuvo en los inicios de cada guerra otanica (libia, irak, siria, ucrania...puede que incluso haya estado en yugoslavia no recuerdo bien...)
> 
> Ah dejo esto:



Hace dos semanas andaba por Odesa, es perfectamente posible.









Letter from Ukraine: A prayer for Odessa


As the Russian squadron blockading the city lies in anchor, Odessites reveal the depths of their courage as they prepare to defend their home.




www.newstatesman.com


----------



## bigmaller (3 Abr 2022)

Telecinco joder. TELECINCO.


----------



## Tierra Azul (3 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Hace dos semanas andaba por Odesa, es perfectamente posible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver si va a ser eso el interes de macron de que paren la ofensiva alla....Algo hay ahi. No será este cabron? quien mas?


----------



## mazuste (3 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> he leido rumores de qeu está atrapado en Mariupol, si alguien tiene una fuente me alegraria el dia, como sea verdad ojalá lo metan bajo tierra a este hijo de la gran puta que estuvo en los inicios de cada guerra otanica (libia, irak, siria, ucrania...puede que incluso haya estado en yugoslavia no recuerdo bien...)
> 
> Ah dejo esto:



¿Usted cree qué , esa carrocería "bon vivant", podría sobrevivir dos días encerrado en una acería ucraniana?
Ya estaría criando malvas.


----------



## El_Suave (3 Abr 2022)

Esa doctrina Rumsfeld-Cebrowski no es sino la ideología neocon aplicada.


----------



## Tierra Azul (3 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿Usted cree qué , esa carrocería "bon vivant", podría sobrevivir dos días encerrado en una acería ucraniana?
> Ya estaría criando malvas.



Entonces el interes de Macron en esa ciudad a que se debe? tienes alguna info que desconozca?


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Abr 2022)

Otro BTR-4 ucro capturado. Donbass, fecha desconocida.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Abr 2022)

*La región de Kaliningrado continúa recibiendo gas ruso en tránsito de manera continua, a pesar de la negativa de Lituania a suministrarlo, dijo el gobernador de la región, Anton Alikhanov.*


----------



## Silvia Charo (3 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Buen intento, eso se llama control de daños, no problemo, *ya la cagasteis* con los prisioneros asesinados y quemados, eso ya lo han visto hasta los comepollas de la Sexta, por no hablar de los plastificados, que de eso no decir ni pio, putos genocidas.


----------



## mazuste (3 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Hace dos semanas andaba por Odesa, es perfectamente posible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Sabe lo que suele pasar con las fotos en las que el sionista Levi se muestra?
Que casi nunca se le ve de cuerpo entero...¿Será por los calcetines horteras?


----------



## Scardanelli (3 Abr 2022)

El alcohólico del final, que lleva media botella de vodka a las 11.00, es muy representativo del ruso medio.


----------



## bigmaller (3 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Un post corto porque es Domingo y el clapham se va a misa ...
> Ring Ring ....Digame ? Es broma ...Si , Si ...nunca mais . Era el rabino ...indignado por la broma del clapham ...que es broma , hombre
> En realidad el clapham se va a la playa ...bueno , tampoco . En fin ...un post corto porque si
> La plebe solo se fija en la Invasion , pero el clapham cree que la Invasion per se , es mierda de gallina .
> ...



Lo mal que te explicas y lo bien que se te entiende....


----------



## Evangelion (3 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> se ve mucho mejor aqui como arquea la pierna para levantarse joder, no digais chorradas
> 
> todo lo ucraniano es falso
> 
> ...



Ahí no se ve una mierda cómplice de asesinos.


----------



## NS 4 (3 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Para que entiendas lo que es izquierda y lo que no. Te voy a poner dos ejemplos reales para que lo pilles de una puta vez y te quede claro. No me invento nada.
> 
> 1.- España. Florentino llama al ministerio exigiendo una ley a favor. En 15 días tiene la ley hecha y aprobada y se ha pasao por el ministerio para que le lustren los zapatos. (Castor, radiales de madrid, etc...etc...)
> 2.- China. Jack Ma se pone chulo con el gobierno y exige mayor libertad de acción para vender media empresa (Ali Express) a capital yanki. El gobierno chino dice que no, Jack Ma raja lo que no debe y Jack Ma se va a quedar sin empresa. Si se pone más chulo aun acabará en un estadio de fútbol recibiendo un balazo en la nuca durante el descanso del partido.
> ...



Y cuando gobernaron aquellos que votasteis...los vuestros...los buenos...los fieles representantes del pueblo, vuestro pueblo...no los azules que esos son tironucables y exterminables...

No os lo arreglaron todo???
Ahora estamos como estamos...pero no es por los vuestros...es solo por los franquistas, los fachas, los capitalistas...

Me se vuestra cantaleta como si fuera vuestra madre...tengo media familia roja...igual de pollinos que tu.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (3 Abr 2022)

Diogenes42 dijo:


> Peliculón, sin duda. Una fotografía espectacular. La película es extremadamente dura, hay imágenes muy fuertes que te dejan un mal cuerpo. Si alguien quiere ver cine bélico independiente, esta es una buenísima película.
> Las atrocidades que cometieron los banderistas (stepan Bandera) en esa región polaca fronteriza con Ucrania fueron reales y están documentadas.
> La película fue prohibida en Ucrania.
> 
> Yo la he encontrado subtitulada en youtube



¡Y Cosmopolita amando a sus hermanos Ucranianos! Slava Ukraini, Heroyam Slava!


----------



## delhierro (3 Abr 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Llevo pensando "a contracorriente" muchos años, muchísimos, y solo me ha servido para ver que es inútil oponerse a una fuerza irresistible. La vida, el mundo, siguen adelante, contigo o sin ti, envueltos en su locura.
> 
> Reformar la ley electoral, el poder judicial, la separación efectiva de poderes, la reforma de partidos políticos, de una ley de educación de consenso, soberanía energética, integración en los estados unidos de europa...
> 
> Todo eso lo llevo defendiendo años y años, políticas de largo plazo. ¿Ha cambiado algo? Nada. Solo cambia cuando conviene a las personas adecuadas. Todo lo demás, quijotadas, gigantes que son solo molinos de viento.



Vale para esta haciendo lo correcto, por otra parte disiento, las "personas adecuadas" cambian si hay suficientes haciendo lo correcto. Las cosas no se regalan ....se luchan. Y si , a veces te puedes aburrir, pero solo se vive una vez así que mejor vivir siendo feliz contigo mismo.


----------



## visemo (3 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Mi mayor temor es que desaparezca Putin, y aparezca cualquier ruso fanatizado...que no dude en pulsar los botoncitos rojos a la mínima provocación.
> Eso sí, no tendremos tiempo ni de acordarnos de Putin. Como él mismo dijo, no da tiempo ni a pestañear.



Toda la razón, Putin es alguien que lo piensa mucho, y gracias a eso, la cosa no se ha desmadrado.Y lo que estoy viendo no me está gustando nada. "Occidente" va como pollo sin cabeza amenazando y advirtiendo al resto del mundo que no se ha sumado a las sanciones,porque no están consiguiendo lo que quieren. Saben que los paises que no se suman a las sanciones, no pueden considerarse aliados (es su mentalidad), y se están dando cuenta de que algo ha cambiado, y tienen miedo (por eso son aun mas peligrosos).

Mucha gente se ha dado cuenta con lo que pasó con Huawei por ejemplo, y mas empresas chinas que sancionaron.Y el toque final ha sido saltarse todaas las leyes y mostrar las sanciones que no dudarían en hacer a cualquier pais que no sea declarado como aliado. Y no ha gustado, nada en absoluto. Por eso en Occidente nos hemos quedado solos.Los de la Otan y la UE. Y amenazan a paises soberanos.Se vuelcan en China,India y Pakistán, porque si no están de nuestro lado, poco mas pueden hacer que no sea ya un conflicto directo. Y también recordar que cada día que pasa, nos estamos desangrando economicamente mas y mas.El tiro en el pie que nos estamos dando todavía no somos conscientes de la gravedad. Y están metiendo cantidades ingentes de dinero para que no se dispare de golpe la cosa, cosa que vamos a pagar con creces.La recesión va a ser épica y no hay nadie a los mandos en la UE que ponga las cosas en su sitio.Solo asegurarse de que a EE.UU le llegue lo menos posible.

Perdón por la parrafada, sigo leyendo y dejo a los que aportan noticias.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Abr 2022)

Georgia no impondrá sanciones económicas contra Rusia. Así lo afirmó hoy el primer ministro Irakli Garibashvili durante su visita a Adjara.

“No habrá sanciones económicas impuestas por Georgia contra Rusia. Nosotros, nuestro equipo, procedemos de los intereses nacionales de nuestro país”.


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

Resultado del impacto de un proyectil de tanque en las posiciones del ejército ucraniano en Donbass. 

t.me/anna_news/26960
_
Video con fiambres en el enlace_


----------



## mazuste (3 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Entonces el interes de Macron en esa ciudad a que se debe? tienes alguna info que desconozca?



Nada que se desconozca. Simplemente, que la destitución del jefe del la inteligencia exterior gabacha
estará ligada a activos militares del exágono. Lo del Levi pudiera valer para generar distracción.
Pero, lo que le comentaba: si este personaje (que solo tiene valor propagandístico) estuviera metido
en esa jaula siderúrgica tendría pocas opciones de aguantar vivo. aunque, cada cual...


----------



## delhierro (3 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Estoy convencido de la legimitidad de Rusia en este conflicto. Pero no soy un fanático propagador de victorias y/o bondades inexistentes. Entrar hasta Kiev y ahora retirarse es, a todas luces, un error militar inapelable.



Putin no es un gran estratega, si lo fuera hubiera tenido Ucrnaia en el 2014. No es verdad que los misiles hipersonicos sean lo que para a la otan, a la otan le paran las miles de cabezas nucleares que estaban en su poder igualmente hace 8 años.

En esto el tio lleva razon, tiene legitimidad, pero no se lo monto bien.

1..- Potenciar presidente alternativo.

2.- Liquidar o perseguir para que no puedan dar la coña la jefatura actual.

3.- Comprar algun general enemigo. Comprar sobornar, secuestrar extorsionar de cualquier forma. Que apoye al punto 1.

4.- Poner gobierno en el exilio Con el punto 1 y el 3.

5.- El primer ataque con fuerzas abrumadoras. ( podrian haber tirado x10 x20 misiles el primer dia ), los hecho demuestran que los tienen en los inventarios.

6.- Amenazar con cortar los suministros energeticos si llega cualquier tipo de ayuda de occidente.

Lo tenia hecho. Pero es que Putin solo queria las republicas y respeto. No entiende a los anglos, lo cual es mucho más peligroso que poner un Stalin a los mando por duro que sea. Un tio duro comete menos erroes y el otro bando tambien tiene cuidado en no cometerlos porque se conocen.

* Los puntos ni son mios, solo he observado a los maestros en invasiones los anglos...siempre los cumplen.

Eso si el tio no es un vendido como Gorby o Yelsin. Así que es mucho mejor que los 3 o 4 ultimos presidentes de Rusia.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Abr 2022)

⚡ Un monumento a los asesinos de civiles en Donbass ha sido desnazificado en Tokmok.

En la ciudad de Tokmak, la cual fue liberada por las tropas rusas de los nacionalistas y miembros de la organización radical Right Sector, se desmanteló el monumento Trident que se instaló cerca de la plaza principal en memoria de los participantes en el llamada operación antiterrorista. Operación en los territorios de la LDNR.

@opersvodki


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> O puede ser la Luna. O tu puta casa. A lo mejor es tu padre y lo has matado tú. Todo puede ser…



es gente echando la siesta
los ucros se adaptan a las costumbres de occidente
mañana empiezan a torear
o era trolear
bueno da igual, es una de esas 2 cosas


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Abr 2022)

*Trump: Empeora condición física y mental de Biden*


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Habría fallecido otro famoso neonazi ucraniano, Yuri Ruf.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1011228



thats rough


----------



## WasP (3 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Vale para esta haciendo lo correcto, por otra parte disiento, las "personas adecuadas" cambian si hay suficientes haciendo lo correcto. Las cosas no se regalan ....se luchan. Y si , a veces te puedes aburrir, pero solo se vive una vez así que mejor vivir siendo feliz contigo mismo.



Las personas adecuadas no cambian, porque no las eliges tú, las elige el dinero, son quienes lo tienen.


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> he leido rumores de qeu está atrapado en Mariupol, si alguien tiene una fuente me alegraria el dia, como sea verdad ojalá lo metan bajo tierra a este hijo de la gran puta que estuvo en los inicios de cada guerra otanica (libia, irak, siria, ucrania...*puede que incluso haya estado en yugoslavia no recuerdo bien*...)
> 
> Ah dejo esto:



Recuerdas bien


----------



## Arraki (3 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Rafapal, como siempre con pinzas...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1011204



He tenido una pequeña erección y reconozco que podría ser el motivo de los intentos de extracción de personalidades, pero no obstante esta clase de sujetos pocas veces se arriesgan y se le vio en Odessa a mediados de Marzo, fecha en la que Mariupol ya estaba sitiada y no tendría ningún sentido que fuera allí para nada. Es un ideólogo y un mal bicho pero nunca se metería en la boca del lobo.

Prefiere que mueran los demás en lugar de el.


----------



## delhierro (3 Abr 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Las personas adecuadas no cambian, porque no las eliges tú, las elige el dinero, son quienes lo tienen.



Se pueden cambiar de muchas formas, ademas no suelen ser tontos viran si la presión les obliga. El no se puede hacer nada , les pone las cosas faciles.


----------



## Scardanelli (3 Abr 2022)

Otro acto heroico de HORDA, violar, matar y quemar.


----------



## apocalippsis (3 Abr 2022)

*Por qué la "Masacre de Buchan" es falsa*

El corresponsal especial de kp.ru, Oleksandr Kots, explica qué está mal en la historia sobre la "Srebrenica ucraniana"






¿Qué está pasando realmente en las calles de Bucha?
Foto: REUTERS

Ucrania está dispersando un nuevo "crimen contra la humanidad". Al entrar en las ciudades de la región de Kiev, que las tropas rusas abandonaron como parte del reagrupamiento, los nacionalistas de los terbats encontraron repentinamente las calles llenas de cadáveres de civiles. Huellas de tortura, manos atadas, sangre escarlata: las imágenes de la ciudad de Bucha hielan el alma.

La propaganda ucraniana pinta una imagen terrible de la "ocupación rusa", bajo la cual verdaderos sádicos intimidaron a los lugareños. Aquí está, Srebrenica ucraniana. Por analogía con la “masacre” de musulmanes bosnios en Yugoslavia, de la que fueron acusados los serbios. Aunque su versión, que era significativamente inferior en escala a la oficial, nadie la tomó en cuenta.

*Ahora explicaré por qué Srebrenica en Bucha es una mentira. No analizaré la posición de los cuerpos en relación con la carretera y buscaré similitudes de cadáveres en diferentes lugares. Muchos ya lo han hecho por mí. Allí se mueven las manos de los “cadáveres”, y en el retrovisor resucitan los “matados”.*



https://www.kp.ru/video/embed/874335/



"Cadáver" cobró vida en video en Bucha ucraniano

*Las tácticas de las dramatizaciones en video dejaron de sorprenderme incluso en Siria, donde, con base en las producciones de los Cascos Blancos, se tomó la decisión de lanzar ataques masivos con misiles. Y aquí los maestros de operaciones psicológicas de información son los mismos, con orejas británicas brillantemente sobresalientes.*

Estoy hablando de otra cosa. He estado en ciudades como Bucha en la región de Kiev. Y debajo de Bucha estaba. Vi cómo estaba cambiando la actitud de los lugareños hacia el ejército ruso. Al principio eran temidos, resultado de un profundo lavado de cerebro en la televisión. Luego la actitud fue de cautela, cuando ganó la curiosidad y la gente salió a gatas de los sótanos. Entonces - negocios: los lugareños establecieron un intercambio natural con los militares. Por ejemplo, cambiamos la gasolina del generador por leche y requesón. Además, no exigimos leche, dando combustible gratis. Pero los vecinos consideraron que era su deber "devolver". Los militares daban raciones secas, traían medicinas... Y si obligaban a alguien a bajar al sótano era solo por su propia seguridad.

Pero este, por supuesto, no es el argumento principal a favor del hecho de que el "Srebrenica" ucraniano es falso. Las tropas rusas no controlaron completamente Buch ni un solo día durante este mes y medio. Y la situación allí no era propicia para una comunicación "persistente" con los lugareños. Batallas constantes, bombardeos, colisiones frontales, no antes.

Lo cierto es que las tropas rusas abandonaron Bucha como parte de un reagrupamiento unos días antes de que se descubrieran las “víctimas de la ocupación”. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no se dieron cuenta de inmediato y durante casi tres días más cubrieron la ciudad con artillería, bajo la cual bien podrían haber caído civiles.

Y cuando recobraron el sentido, como es habitual, iniciaron una “cacería de brujas” en busca de quienes, en su opinión, colaboraban con las “fuerzas de ocupación”. En la fiebre de la guerra, nadie se molesta en demostrar su valía, aparecen cuerpos arrojados a los pozos con las manos atadas. Solo el estado de estos cuerpos sugiere que fueron asesinados ayer a más tardar. Sé cómo son los cadáveres después de estar varios días en la calle. Aquí hay una imagen completamente diferente.

Mis argumentos, por supuesto, es poco probable que sean considerados por el presidente de la Unión Europea, Charles Michel, quien lanza el hashtag "masacre de Buchan" y anuncia nuevas sanciones contra Rusia. Aunque no es difícil comprobar lo que digo. Basta con realizar un examen que indique el momento de la muerte del desafortunado. Y para correlacionar con los datos de control de objetivos de la OTAN, que indicarán claramente la fecha de la retirada de las tropas rusas. Pero esto es si buscas la verdad. Y quién lo necesita en Occidente.









Почему «Бучанская резня» - это фейк


Спецкор kp.ru Александр Коц объясняет, что не так с историей об «украинской Сребренице»




www.kp.ru


----------



## Kartoffeln (3 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Trump: Empeora condición física y mental de Biden*



Kamala calienta que sales.


----------



## Tierra Azul (3 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> He tenido una pequeña erección y reconozco que podría ser el motivo de los intentos de extracción de personalidades, pero no obstante esta clase de sujetos pocas veces se arriesgan y se le vio en Odessa a mediados de Marzo, fecha en la que Mariupol ya estaba sitiada y no tendría ningún sentido que fuera allí para nada. Es un ideólogo y un mal bicho pero nunca se metería en la boca del lobo.
> 
> Prefiere que mueran los demás en lugar de el.



joder el rafailpal...Anyway me has dejado con las ganas.... cabron maldito ese
Gracias @Harman


----------



## Scardanelli (3 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> *Por qué la "Masacre de Buchan" es falsa*
> 
> El corresponsal especial de kp.ru, Oleksandr Kots, explica qué está mal en la historia sobre la "Srebrenica ucraniana"
> 
> ...



Los putincels ya tienen instrucciones y narrativa.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Abr 2022)

Debido a que los conductores estadounidenses venían a México en busca de gasolina barata, el gobierno mexicano se vio obligado a eliminar los subsidios al combustible en áreas ubicadas a 45 km de la frontera con Estados Unidos.


----------



## Impresionante (3 Abr 2022)

Off topic


----------



## apocalippsis (3 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Los putincels ya tienen instrucciones y narrativa.



Pero subormal coge ahora mismo todos los hilos de guarros potanatos como tu que han puesto recientemente Y MIRA COMO TE SALUDAN LOS MUERTOS, MIRA POR EL RETROVISOR TAMBIEN COMO SE LEVANTAN PAYASO, en otras palabras mira lo inutil que eres.........


----------



## Impresionante (3 Abr 2022)

Un cobarde no estaría allí


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (3 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Los que critican a Rubén Gisbert
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1010663
> 
> ...



Todos los paletos fuera de madrid….

que nos tenganos que cargar a todos estos paletazos asquerosos en nuestra ciudad y encima ni ela despreciamos como se merecen.


por mí se pueden ir todos a tomar por culo a sus provincias progres de mierda


----------



## TORREVIEJO (3 Abr 2022)

Rusia prevalecerá hay que recuperar el rus de Kíev


----------



## cryfar74 (3 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> O puede ser la Luna. O tu puta casa. A lo mejor es tu padre y lo has matado tú. Todo puede ser…




eaeaea la niña se cabrea, jajaajaj en vez de callarte y asumir que realmente no sabes donde se hizo esa foto y pasar a otro tema, pasas al insulto.

En fin, no te preocupes guarda los insultos para otro, no volveré a leerte.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Guanotopía (3 Abr 2022)

Al menistro le faltó recordar lo de que cuando se duchan con agua fría digan lo de toma Putin, toma.


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

La OTAN dice que la fase militar del conflicto en Ucrania está lejos de terminar. Por supuesto, nadie dejará que Zelensky haga las paces.
Ucrania no es un sujeto sino un objeto, donde el régimen de Zelensky no es un actor sino una herramienta.

Por lo tanto, es necesario tener en cuenta las intenciones del enemigo y utilizar el período de la fase militar de la operación para continuar la destrucción metódica de la infraestructura militar de Ucrania, y teniendo en cuenta el curso de la OTAN para prolongar el conflicto, es aconsejable considerar el paso a la destrucción de las instalaciones industriales en los territorios ucranianos que se encuentran más allá de nuestros intereses, especialmente prestando atención a las instalaciones que Ucrania, por razones obvias, no puede restaurar. Es posible que más adelante no se presente una oportunidad tan conveniente para completar la desindustrialización de Ucrania.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39286


----------



## Tierra Azul (3 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



grazie mille signore
Aún así tengo la duda, 14 de marzo ....Ya han pasado muchos días y la ofensiva empezó sobre el 22 de febrero... puede que se haya ido. El interés del putón Macron es un misterio, y a pesar de haber despedido a un militar frances del aparato de inteligencia, sigue empenado en esa ciudad.


----------



## bigmaller (3 Abr 2022)

Cuanto hijoputa


Impresionante dijo:


> Off topic
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1011306



Ahora, no toca.


----------



## Scardanelli (3 Abr 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



FINTA

RETIRADA ORDENADA

PARTE DEL PLAN


----------



## piru (3 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> A saber donde tendrán montado el plató, pero por lo que se ve en este video, Gonzalo les desmonta el chiringuito, una vez tienen montado un escenario los Ucros graban mil y una escenas para llenar de propaganda la red diciendo hay mil localizaciones cuando realmente lo graban en un mismo lugar todo.
> 
> Francamente si tan bien va las cosas para ellos no se a que tanto fraude. Para esos que no paran de poner estos videos en el foro no se que explicación tendrán para esto...



Aquí el video original que utilizaron de base para el croma con el que hicieron 3 videos, uno de ellos el de la nazi con el pañuelo palestino.


El video es de una columna ukra cazada por los rusos:




La nazi es una conocida del hilo:


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Todos los paletos fuera de madrid….
> 
> que nos tenganos que cargar a todos estos paletazos asquerosos en nuestra ciudad y encima ni ela despreciamos como se merecen.
> 
> ...



El fin de semana que viene se van todos "pal" pueblo a celebrar la Semana Santa.
Es la semana que más me gusta.


----------



## Impresionante (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

Georgia ha reiterado hoy que no impondrá sanciones a Rusia. Incluso después de los recientemente anunciados preparativos para un referéndum en Osetia del Sur.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39284


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> FINTA
> 
> RETIRADA ORDENADA
> 
> PARTE DEL PLAN



Bueno, hay que reconocer que una parte al menos del plan sí les está saliendo bien, masacrar civiles y cometer crímenes claros de guerra, porque Putin es lo que ha hecho en varias de sus guerras, desde que subió al poder para intentar abanderar la nostalgia neosoviética revestida de nacionalismo sano ruso. Putin dice que todos sus vecinos son muy malos porque no le quieren y por tanto patalea y exige matarlos a todos hasta que amen con sinceridad a la madre Rusia


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

*A la República Checa le quedan 30 días de gas, o incluso menos, todo depende del tiempo*

Así lo ha anunciado el responsable del Ministerio de Transportes, Martin Kupka.

A principios de mayo, una delegación checa se desplazará a los países del Golfo Pérsico para solicitar gas.

Al mismo tiempo, las autoridades aseguran que los checos de a pie serán los últimos en sentir la crisis. 

t.me/surf_noise1/10097


----------



## Impresionante (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

*Desmantelamiento de las barricadas de Azov en Mariupol*.*

El Ministerio de Emergencias de la DNR ha desmantelado las barricadas de Azov*, que utilizaban para defenderse del ejército de la DNR. No les sirvió de nada.

Informe del corresponsal de guerra de News Front, Geogrey Medvedev

* - organización prohibida en territorio ruso

t.me/boris_rozhin/39283

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

Si hablamos de gas por rublos, es para el 3 de abril:

De acuerdo.

1. Eslovaquia
2. Bulgaria
3. Moldavia

Rechazado:

1. Letonia
2. Lituania
3. Estonia

Los demás están todavía en fase de negociación.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39282


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

Peskov dijo que toda la escoria rusa se había reunido en Londres durante 20 años.

*"Toda la escoria que robó dinero en algún lugar se reúne en Londres, y esta escoria se ha estado reuniendo allí durante los últimos 20 años.*

t.me/boris_rozhin/39281


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Si hablamos de gas por rublos, es para el 3 de abril:
> 
> De acuerdo.
> 
> ...



En los Bálticos gobiernan desde la debacle las SS.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Abr 2022)

El comando ucraniano "Centro" anunció un ataque a una base militar en Vasilkov al sur de Kiev.

Además, recalcaron que el ataque fue en la misma sede, la cual “ya fue previamente destruida”.

De hecho, el comando es un poco astuto. En el ejemplo de Kharkov y Nikolaev, son bien conocidos los casos en que después de un ataque matutino, regresaron a la sede a la mitad del día guiados por el principio "el rayo no cae dos veces en el mismo lugar".

Y si es necesario, entonces tres veces.
#Kiev #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## piru (3 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> La horda disparando a edificios civiles en Mariupol.
> La destruccion por la destruccion.
> El crimen de guerra



Tras un mes de guerra ya sabemos que todo lo que venga de la parte ukra es FAKE por defecto. Si quieres que creamos que esas imágenes reflejan lo que dices, debes demostrarlo.


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

Nuestro Suka fue derribado cerca de Izyum.
Según fuentes ucranianas, el piloto fue hecho prisionero.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39280


----------



## Impresionante (3 Abr 2022)

. La OMC recorta casi a la mitad su previsión de crecimiento del comercio mundial y alerta sobre "el hambre que se avecina"


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Nuestro Suka fue derribado cerca de Izyum.
> Según fuentes ucranianas, el piloto fue hecho prisionero.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/39280
> ...



¿Y quien lo pilotaba? ¿R2C2?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

El Mando Central de Ucrania dijo que se había llevado a cabo un ataque contra una base militar en Vasylkiv, al sur de Kiev.

Además, subrayaron que el ataque tenía como objetivo el propio cuartel general, que "ya había sido destruido".

De hecho, el mando está siendo un poco engañoso. Los ejemplos de Kharkiv y Mykolaiv son bien conocidos de casos en los que, después de un ataque matutino, se volvió a la sede al mediodía, guiándose por el principio de que "un rayo no cae dos veces en el mismo sitio".

Lo hace. Y tres veces, si es necesario. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/39301


----------



## Remequilox (3 Abr 2022)

Averroes dijo:


> Dejad de decir que una guerra nuclear sería el fin de la civilización porque no es así. Ni siquiera supondría el fin de la vida en EEUU o Rusia.
> No hay suficientes armas nucleares en el mundo para eso. Y lo del invierno nuclear es sólo una teoría científica de los años 80 que se ha visto rebatida posteriormente por muchos otros científicos.
> EEUU y Rusia tienen cada unos unas 5.000 ojivas nucleares cada uno. Ojo, hablo sólo de las estratégicas. Lo cual afortunadamente es mucho menos del pico que se alcanzó de casi 70.000 ojivas en los años 80.
> Hay ojivas de todos los tamaños, desde unos pocos cientos de kilotones a varios megatones. De media si queréis podemos considerar que cada ojiva tiene 1 megatón, y posiblemente estoy tirando bastante por encima.
> ...



No frivolices con una guerra nuclear.
Lo de menos es el efecto directo de la explosión. 
Eso, en comparación con las consecuencias, es la minucia. 
El 0,02 % ese que mencionas (1 de cada 5.000 km2, pero no 1 de cada 5.000 personas.....).
El problema gordo viene con la generalización de incendios, nubes tóxicas, oscurecimiento atmosférico a nivel de estratosfera, pérdida de cosechas....





__





El invierno nuclear - Carl Sagan y Richard Turco


En 1984, el gran divulgador científico Carl Sagan publicó El Frío y las Tinieblas: el Mundo tras la Guerra Nuclear, donde explicaba los resultados de varios trabajos científicos, incluyendo el de su grupo TTAPS (Robert Turco, Owen Toon, Thomas Ackerman, James Pollack y el propio Sagan): un...




www.librosmaravillosos.com


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Abr 2022)

voluntarios georgianos entrando en calor


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Abr 2022)

Claro, esto es para "consumo interno" en la UE, no para Rusia.

Han convertido el conflicto en un negocio, nuevamente y como era de esperar, ya que todas las ONGs tapadera del globalismo se nutren del sentimentalismo y la subnormalidad de millones de charos occidentales. Es REPUGNANTE, me resulta REPULSIVA la sociedad en la que tengo que vivir, cada día que pasa me siento más lejos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## arriondas (3 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> No frivolices con una guerra nuclear.
> Lo de menos es el efecto directo de la explosión.
> Eso, en comparación con las consecuencias, es la minucia.
> El 0,02 % ese que mencionas (1 de cada 5.000 km2, pero no 1 de cada 5.000 personas.....).
> ...



Sería algo bastante peor que el "año sin verano" después de la erupción del volcán Tambora en 1815.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

Una visita a la base del Regimiento Nacional Azov no deja lugar a dudas sobre sus orígenes fascistas: carteles con fotos de combatientes de Bandera de 1941 con Schmeissers y un eslogan de la misma época "Ukraine ponad Vse", es decir, "Ucrania está por encima de todo", una copia del eslogan del partido alemán NSDAP bajo el mando de Adolf Hitler "Deutschland uber allez", "Alemania está por encima de todo".

Como siempre, encontramos matrículas de coches con matrícula europea. Esta vez desde Polonia y Alemania.
Matrículas: DKL9JF9 (Alemania) y ESW701 (Polonia).
Había placas lituanas HRK805 en la última base de Azov.

Queda por ver a quién pertenecen.

Parte 2.

Continuará.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39300

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)

Usted irá al Cielo.


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

El Reino Unido ha registrado el mayor descenso del nivel de vida debido al aumento de los precios de la energía desde principios de la década de 1950, según informa The Independence.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39299


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

Tren blindado ruso Z marchando por Zaporizhzhya
Melitopol. Este tren blindado es utilizado por el ejército ruso para evacuar a extranjeros y ucranianos a Crimea.
/Sasha Travel Street

t.me/boris_rozhin/39310

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## EGO (3 Abr 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



Juas.

Asi paga el tito Putin y su putilla Kadirov los favores a los mercenarios chechenos muertos.

Patatas y aceite.


----------



## palmerita (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (3 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> No frivolices con una guerra nuclear.
> Lo de menos es el efecto directo de la explosión.
> Eso, en comparación con las consecuencias, es la minucia.
> El 0,02 % ese que mencionas (1 de cada 5.000 km2, pero no 1 de cada 5.000 personas.....).
> ...



Ciertamente el menosprecio de la guerra nuclear es otro síntoma, otro dato que obliga a tomar la determinación de escapar de aquí hacia cualquier parte remota del planeta o prepararse a ser inmolado en ese Armagedón. 

La guerra cambió aquel 6 de Agosto, la historia recomenzó aquel día, todo cambió. Nuestros abuelos lo entendieron, y si lo hemos llegado a olvidar es que estamos a las puertas del final, el final de TODO.


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

Ahí lo tiene, señor Zipsons, con su puesta en escena en Bucha, por la que asesinó a los que consideraba agentes de los "ocupantes". Se quemó en su propio video.

En el segmento ucraniano circula ahora este vídeo, en el que se afirma que los rusos habían montado una cámara de tortura en uno de los edificios de Bucha donde dispararon a la gente.

Como escribí en un post anterior, los lugareños (no todos, pero sí muchos) tejían trapos blancos o cintas en sus mangas cuando había tropas rusas, por si acaso. Esta era nuestra señal de identificación: "amistoso, no disparar". Para los militares ucranianos, en consecuencia, esta señal significaba "enemigo".

Y ahora presten atención a la pantalla, 22 segundos, en el cuerpo de la izquierda está el mismo signo de identificación ruso. Una vez en Bucha, los terbatistas agarraron a la gente, la arrastraron al sótano, la torturaron para obtener información y la fusilaron por "colaborar" con las tropas rusas.

Y ahora hacen pasar a las personas asesinadas por ellos como víctimas de la agresión rusa. Y el mundo les cree. Pretende creerlos. ¡Un fantástico engaño!

t.me/boris_rozhin/39306

_Video e imagen en el enlace_


En general, nunca ocurrió: los nazis fusilaron a los civiles. Como si las cosas fueran diferentes en Volnovakha, Kharkiv, Mariupol, etc.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39308


Me pregunto si el tiroteo de personas con brazaletes blancos es un antecedente favorable para las negociaciones o todavía no.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39309


----------



## WasP (3 Abr 2022)

palmerita dijo:


>



La guerra sacando siempre lo peor... al infierno con rusos y ucranianos, que se pudran.


----------



## Evangelion (3 Abr 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



Pues como no tenga una capsula de cianuro en la boca el asesino lo va a pasar mal.


----------



## Arraki (3 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Son un chiste y a estas alturas están a la altura de la revista "Hola".


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

Aquí hay más pruebas. Los cuerpos en Bucha con brazaletes blancos son una marca de identificación rusa. Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas dispararon contra la gente, sin tener en cuenta si tenían armas o no. Lo principal es que llevan brazaletes blancos, lo que significa que son el enemigo. Periodistas ucranianos, abran los ojos. No fueron las tropas rusas las que masacraron a los civiles de Bucha. Fueron sus valientes terbatistas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39303


----------



## Arraki (3 Abr 2022)

Entro aquí a buscar información, todos estos que solo buscan sensacionalismo, meter bulos, hacer chistes con cadáveres etc.. los tengo en ignorados haciendo del hilo un sitio limpio y con calidad.


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

La evacuación de un combatiente herido en Mariupol:

Un soldado de la DNR recibió un disparo en la pierna de un francotirador nazi en las afueras de la planta de Azovstal. Los soldados reaccionaron al instante: primero arrastraron al herido con una cuerda al interior del edificio. Luego, tras romper las paredes con un mazo, evacuaron al herido de la zona de bombardeo a cubierto del edificio.

No dejamos a los nuestros atrás.

t.me/a_vyshinskiy/4093

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Kluster (3 Abr 2022)

palmerita dijo:


>



Estos son los que luego entran a Bucha y se encuentran con civiles muertos en sus casas asesinados por los malvados rusos. Ellos entran casa por casa para comprobarlo y tal.

Claaaaaro.


----------



## NS 4 (3 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Por cierto, ayer en la Sexta Noche de pesadilla tuvieron los santos cohones de pasar la atroz escena de los prisioneros rusos siendo torturados y asesinados que todos hemos visto, ¿saben como titularon? "los rusos no se hace cargo del número de bajas", con dos cohones, ninguna de las amebas de la comida de pollas dijo ni pio, a pesar que estoy seguro que todas ellas han visto el video un y mil veces, ni siquiera este mierda con barba.



Son GLOBALISTAS...o sea..de los vuestros.


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

Bucha es una auto-revelación:

- Hay chicos sin brazaletes azules, ¿podemos dispararles?

- ¡Maldita sea!

Un vídeo titulado "BOATSMAN BOYS work in Bucha" del líder del terbat de Kiev, Serhiy Korotkikh.

Los brazaletes azules son marcas de identificación ucranianas en las mangas. En el vídeo se les permite disparar a los que no los tienen.

Detalle importante. En todos los asentamientos controlados por el ejército ruso, los lugareños tejían cintas blancas en sus mangas por si acaso. En circunstancias cambiantes, es posible que no hayan tenido tiempo de eliminarlos. Fueron fusilados en las calles por terbatistas y el ejército ruso no tuvo nada que ver.

Aquí se han expuesto. Queda por ver quién filtra el vídeo de los disparos de los "agentes del Kremlin" en los sótanos de Bucha.

t.me/sashakots/30760

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## arriondas (3 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Son un chiste y a estas alturas están a la altura de la revista "Hola".



O a la de la Pronto, me parece a mí.


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

Ahora explicaré por qué "Srebrenica" en Bucha es una mentira. Como alguien que ha vivido bajo esta ciudad durante un mes. No voy a analizar la posición de los cuerpos en relación con la carretera ni a buscar similitudes entre los cadáveres de diferentes lugares. Muchas personas ya lo han hecho por mí. Las tácticas de montaje de vídeos han dejado de sorprenderme desde Siria, donde los ataques masivos con misiles se decidieron en base al montaje de los "Cascos Blancos". Y aquí los profesores de operaciones informativas-psicológicas son los mismos, con las brillantes orejas británicas asomando.

Mi punto es diferente. He visto cómo ha cambiado la actitud de los lugareños hacia los militares rusos. Al principio les tenían miedo, resultado de un profundo lavado de cerebro en la televisión. Luego hubo una actitud recelosa, cuando la curiosidad ganó y la gente salió de sus sótanos. También hubo negocios: los locales establecieron un intercambio natural con los militares. Nosotros, por ejemplo, cambiamos la gasolina de un generador por leche y requesón. Además, no exigimos la leche, regalando el combustible. Pero nuestros vecinos consideraron que era su deber "devolver el favor". Los militares nos daban raciones secas y traían medicinas... Y si hacían bajar a alguien al sótano, era sólo por su propia seguridad.

Pero esto, por supuesto, tampoco es el principal argumento de que la "Srebrenica" ucraniana es una falsificación. De hecho, Bucha no estuvo totalmente controlada por las tropas rusas durante un mes y medio, ni siquiera un día. Y la situación allí no era propicia para una comunicación "persistente" con los lugareños. Constantes combates, bombardeos, enfrentamientos frontales, no hay tiempo para eso.

Lo cierto es que, en el marco del reagrupamiento, las tropas rusas abandonaron Bucha unos días antes de que se descubrieran las "víctimas de la ocupación". Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas no se dieron cuenta de inmediato y durante casi tres días bombardearon la ciudad con artillería, que podría haber alcanzado también a los civiles.

Cuando entraron en razón, lanzaron una "caza de brujas" en busca de quienes habían colaborado con las "tropas de ocupación". En el calor de la guerra nadie se molesta en buscar pruebas, y aparecen cuerpos con las manos atadas, arrojados a los pozos. Sólo el estado de estos cuerpos sugiere que fueron asesinados ayer a más tardar. Sé qué aspecto tienen los cadáveres cuando llevan días tirados en la calle. Aquí el panorama es muy diferente.

Por supuesto, es poco probable que mis argumentos sean tenidos en cuenta por el presidente de la UE, Charles Michel, que está lanzando el hashtag "Masacre de Buchan" y anunciando nuevas sanciones contra Rusia. Sin embargo, no es difícil comprobar lo que digo. Basta con realizar un examen que indique la hora de la muerte de los desgraciados. Y correlacionarlo con los datos del control objetivo de la OTAN, que indicará claramente la fecha de la retirada de las tropas rusas. Pero eso es si buscamos la verdad. Y quién lo necesita en Occidente.

t.me/sashakots/30759


----------



## Averroes (3 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ciertamente el menosprecio de la guerra nuclear es otro síntoma, otro dato que obliga a tomar la determinación de escapar de aquí hacia cualquier parte remota del planeta o prepararse a ser inmolado en ese Armagedón.
> 
> La guerra cambió aquel 6 de Agosto, la historia recomenzó aquel día, todo cambió. Nuestros abuelos lo entendieron, y si lo hemos llegado a olvidar es que estamos a las puertas del final, el final de TODO.



En una guerra nuclear total morirían cientos de millones de personas de forma directa, y más si cabe por las consecuencias posteriores de radiación, hambrunas, enfermedades etc en las zonas golpeadas por los ataques. En concreto EEUU, Rusia y Gran parte de Europa dejarían de ser naciones relevantes en el Mundo y por siglos.
Pero no sería el fin de la civilización y menos para ciertas zonas como Asia o Latinoamerica. 
El invierno nuclear es una teoría basada sobre todo en los numerosos y gigantescos incendios que se producirían tras los ataques. Y esto ha sido ampliamente rechazado o matizado por muchos científicos.
Con esto no estoy animando a nadie a que se despreocupe del tema. Si no a advertir que alguno de los psicópatas que nos gobiernan podría verse tentado a utilizarlas pensando que podría ganar esa guerra. 
En definitiva que no veo tan imposible que esto acabe de esa forma.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (3 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> jajaja al imbécil de: "luisgarciaredondo" le duele que le digan sus _verdades_....



¿Otro retrasado en busca de paguica?

Pues creo que te has equivocado de ventanilla.


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

Así es, los que usaron señales de identificación rusas para los civiles y los que se rindieron fueron asesinados a tiros.
La cuestión aquí es más bien que estas personas fueron abandonadas de facto en la retirada, como advirtió Tsarev ya ayer o anteayer. De nuevo a la cuestión de la actitud recelosa de la población hacia la presencia militar rusa. Temen, razonablemente, que se vayan y entonces simplemente se empiece a matar a la gente. La historia de Bucha muestra claramente la validez de estos sentimientos. Si hay planes para otras regiones que van más allá de los objetivos declarados oficialmente, hay que dejar claro a la población local que esto no se repetirá allí, de lo contrario, las esperanzas de construir un alcance efectivo resultarán ser, en el mejor de los casos, una alegre imitación

t.me/boris_rozhin/39319


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Abr 2022)

Los medios de comunicación de Kiev, citando a las autoridades locales, informan de la muerte de veinte militares de la ciudad de Zaporozhye.

No se informa si los muertos eran nativos de Zaporozhye y lucharon en diferentes unidades, o si se formó una unidad de "terodefensa" a partir de ellos.

@anna_noticias


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (3 Abr 2022)

Qué historia tan increíble. 


_Un ucraniano de 78 años quemó los misiles Grad rusos con un cóctel Molotov desde un control de carretera en Bashtanka, región de Mykolaiv. Un hombre llamado Vasyl solicitó originalmente las fuerzas de Defensa Territorial, pero no pudo unirse debido a su edad: Defensa Territorial de Ucrania.

_






Estoy leyendo cada puta locura por Twitter… hasta que debemos fragmentar Rusia en mini países y que nos entreguen todo lo que queramos a cambio de comida.

Sobre el precipicio que tenemos delante los europeos, ni mú.
Sobre las consecuencias de intentar desmantelar Rusia, nanai.

Vivimos el el siglo del pensamiento mágico.


----------



## magufone (3 Abr 2022)

Es lo que hago yo, toda esa gente que no aporta nada aparte de insultos e infantiladas, al saco.
La mayoría de la gente es básicamente gilipollas. En general.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Abr 2022)

*Rusia aumentará el potencial militar en sus fronteras occidentales para proporcionar el nivel necesario de seguridad: Peskov*


----------



## Fígaro (3 Abr 2022)

Pues que se los suministren rapidito.


----------



## magufone (3 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Qué historia tan increíble.
> 
> 
> _Un ucraniano de 78 años quemó los misiles Grad rusos con un cóctel Molotov desde un control de carretera en Bashtanka, región de Mykolaiv. Un hombre llamado Vasyl solicitó originalmente las fuerzas de Defensa Territorial, pero no pudo unirse debido a su edad: Defensa Territorial de Ucrania.
> ...



Vivimos el siglo de los niños de cuarenta añazos.... El nivel de infantilismo de mierda en el que nos han metido...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Abr 2022)

la OTAN tiene que darle la zona de exclusión aérea que ucrania ha pedido, la matanza de bucha es un antes y un después



Scardanelli dijo:


> Otro acto heroico de HORDA, violar, matar y quemar.


----------



## Kluster (3 Abr 2022)

Masonazo diciendo que tenemos que dar la vida por su secta de mierda y su puta OTAN de mierda.

Espera que ahora mismo voy.


----------



## magufone (3 Abr 2022)

Pues que empiece el dando ejemplo; igual se animan los demas...


----------



## Remequilox (3 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La OTAN dice que la fase militar del conflicto en Ucrania está lejos de terminar. Por supuesto, nadie dejará que Zelensky haga las paces.
> Ucrania no es un sujeto sino un objeto, donde el régimen de Zelensky no es un actor sino una herramienta.
> 
> Por lo tanto, es necesario tener en cuenta las intenciones del enemigo y utilizar el período de la fase militar de la operación para continuar la destrucción metódica de la infraestructura militar de Ucrania, y teniendo en cuenta el curso de la OTAN para prolongar el conflicto, es aconsejable considerar el paso a la destrucción de las instalaciones industriales en los territorios ucranianos que se encuentran más allá de nuestros intereses, especialmente prestando atención a las instalaciones que Ucrania, por razones obvias, no puede restaurar. Es posible que más adelante no se presente una oportunidad tan conveniente para completar la desindustrialización de Ucrania.
> ...



Este escenario debe estar provocando sudores fríos (muy fríos) en la cúpula de Eurolandia.
Es totalmente lógico (desde un punto de vista militar), que una vez constatada que la decisión del gobierno proxi de Ucrania es la "guerra total" (supeditación de todo el esfuerzo social y económico a un único fin bélico, causar el mayor daño posible al enemigo), va en serio y no es solo "ardor guerrero" de los primeros días, no queda otra que ir a esa guerra total.
Ya que toda capacidad, infraestructura o potencial ucraniano es un activo de guerra, TODO es destruible, especialmente aquellas infraestructuras y equipamientos civiles de doble uso (vg. refinerías, como Kremenchuk u Odesa), hasta ahora no tocadas.
Si el grado de destrucción (sobre todo auto-destrucción) de la economía ucraniana era ya pavoroso en un escenario de guerra limitada de salón, lo que ahora se abre es la boca del infierno de la reconstrucción.
Y claro ¿Qué sucedería si finalmente Rusia, dada la gran y feroz oposición, simplemente se conforma con 1/3 de Ucrania?
El pedazo que le interesa, de mayor potencialidad, y mayor facilidad de reconstrucción.
Y deja los 2/3 restantes independientes y soberanos, y a cargo económico de la UE.

Los escenarios geoéstratégicos USA-Otan supongo que contemplaban o una significativa derrota rusa (de momento y por ahora, altísimamente improbable), con lo que cualquier precio era poco, o una soberana derrota ucraniana (lo mas probable), con lo que el coste de la reconstrucción a Rusia le saldría por lo que no está escrito.
En ambos dos escenarios, la destrucción TOTAL de Ucrania era o un peaje necesario (y asumible) o el colofón final de la guerra económica contra Rusia.
Pero claro, ¿Qué sucede si nos vamos a un tercer escenario?
Ucrania parcial, estado independiente, totalmente arrasado. ¿Quién se hace cargo de la factura?


----------



## Impresionante (3 Abr 2022)

. El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia rechaza las acusaciones sobre el asesinato de civiles en Bucha, cerca de Kiev


----------



## kenny220 (3 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ahora explicaré por qué "Srebrenica" en Bucha es una mentira. Como alguien que ha vivido bajo esta ciudad durante un mes. No voy a analizar la posición de los cuerpos en relación con la carretera ni a buscar similitudes entre los cadáveres de diferentes lugares. Muchas personas ya lo han hecho por mí. Las tácticas de montaje de vídeos han dejado de sorprenderme desde Siria, donde los ataques masivos con misiles se decidieron en base al montaje de los "Cascos Blancos". Y aquí los profesores de operaciones informativas-psicológicas son los mismos, con las brillantes orejas británicas asomando.
> 
> Mi punto es diferente. He visto cómo ha cambiado la actitud de los lugareños hacia los militares rusos. Al principio les tenían miedo, resultado de un profundo lavado de cerebro en la televisión. Luego hubo una actitud recelosa, cuando la curiosidad ganó y la gente salió de sus sótanos. También hubo negocios: los locales establecieron un intercambio natural con los militares. Nosotros, por ejemplo, cambiamos la gasolina de un generador por leche y requesón. Además, no exigimos la leche, regalando el combustible. Pero nuestros vecinos consideraron que era su deber "devolver el favor". Los militares nos daban raciones secas y traían medicinas... Y si hacían bajar a alguien al sótano, era sólo por su propia seguridad.
> 
> ...



Y se autoenterraron en fosas, y cayeron en alcantarillas. 
De la alcaldesa y familia secuestrada y aparecidos muertos, esos que pasó?


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Abr 2022)

*Alemania se negó a suministrar a Ucrania los 100 vehículos de combate de infantería Marder que Kiev solicitó la semana pasada - Welt, citando fuentes*


----------



## Kluster (3 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia rechaza las acusaciones sobre el asesinato de civiles en Bucha, cerca de Kiev



Yo apostaría a que los mataron los mismos soldados ucranianos al entrar. El forero Harman ha dado bastantes pistas sobre este asunto.

Nada mejor que una retirada enemiga para poder justificar tu propia limpieza étnica.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia rechaza las acusaciones sobre el asesinato de civiles en Bucha, cerca de Kiev



⚡⚡ Ministerio de Defensa ruso sobre la provocación en Bucha:

- Todas las fotos y videos publicados por el régimen de Kiev, que supuestamente testifican algún tipo de "crímenes" por parte del personal militar ruso en la ciudad de Bucha, región de Kiev, son otra provocación.

- Durante el tiempo que Bucha estuvo bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas, ni un solo residente local sufrió acciones violentas.

- Todas las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF abandonaron por completo Bucha el 30 de marzo, y la "evidencia de crímenes" en Bucha apareció solo el cuarto día después de eso.

- Todas las llamadas "pruebas de delitos" en Bucha aparecieron solo cuando llegaron los oficiales de SBU y representantes de la televisión ucraniana.

- De particular preocupación es el hecho de que todos los cuerpos de personas cuyas imágenes fueron publicadas por el régimen de Kiev, después de al menos cuatro días no se han endurecido, no tienen manchas cadavéricas características y sangre que se desata en las heridas.

- Todo esto confirma irrefutablemente que las fotografías y el video de Bucha son otra producción del régimen de Kiev para los medios occidentales, como fue el caso en Mariupol con el hospital de maternidad así como en otras ciudades.

@opersvodki


----------



## Impresionante (3 Abr 2022)

Off topic

. Liberan y repatrian a un sospechoso de terrorismo que llevaba 20 años encarcelado en Guantánamo

20 años en guantanamo? Qué majos

El hombre fue capturado en Pakistán en marzo de 2002 y trasladado a la base naval estadounidense en Cuba.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)

el ejército ruso no está involucrado en el asesinato de civiles en la aldea de Bucha, región de Kiev. El departamento aclaró que todas las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa abandonaron completamente Bucha el 30 de marzo, y "pruebas de crímenes" en Bucha aparecieron solo al cuarto día después de eso.


----------



## Aurkitu (3 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Aquí hay más pruebas. Los cuerpos en Bucha con brazaletes blancos son una marca de identificación rusa. Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas dispararon contra la gente, sin tener en cuenta si tenían armas o no. Lo principal es que llevan brazaletes blancos, lo que significa que son el enemigo. Periodistas ucranianos, abran los ojos. No fueron las tropas rusas las que masacraron a los civiles de Bucha. Fueron sus valientes terbatistas.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/39303
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1011354



Si se quisiese habría una investigación seria sobre ello, y autopsias, pero todos sabemos que no será así, o el resultado variaría según quién lo investigue. Todo se puede usar como propaganda de guerra, para denunciar abusos o masacres, y las imágenes de gente en farolas y postes, hasta de niños junto a sus padres, la de los POWs acribillados, y los videos desde el Donbass les estaban minando el discurso y haciendo mucho daño en esta guerra de ganarse la opinión pública occidental. Esa captura puede ser lo más claro que he visto del asunto, y todo y con eso habrá que ver que la foto de arriba sea de ese pueblo. Lo del retrovisor y el movimiento de la mano -una gota-...no se aguantan ni con pinzas.

Lo que por intuición y sesgo personal tiene más sentido una limpieza ejecutada por fanáticos neo-banderistas que habrían señalado como afines o colaboracionistas a ciertos vecinos mientras estaban los rusos. Es el temor que tengo para los civiles en una retirada en el este. Por eso espero que donde lleguen el ejército ruso, luego no hagan un acuerdo de _merda,_ mirando los intereses propios, como en el 2015 y abandonen a la gente a su suerte con los filonazis plastifica ciudadanos. Hubiese estado bien controlar satelitalmente desde la retirada que estaba sucediendo en esos lugares si es cierto que hay un desfase horario entre la retirada de unos y presencia de los otros.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

Chipre. Una manifestación de apoyo a Rusia.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39323


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (3 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Kluster (3 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>




*"Entonces les dijimos que las sanciones eran para joder a Rusia"*


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

Hace 100 años, el 3 de abril de 1922, el camarada Stalin asumió la dirección del PCR (b), convirtiéndose en Secretario General.

De hecho, a partir de ese día Stalin adquirió un verdadero poder político, que luego consolidó en manos de su grupo político, derrotando a sus rivales Trotsky y compañía.

Durante los 31 años siguientes, el país vivió la era de Stalin, que cambió radicalmente tanto a Rusia como al resto del mundo. Parte de este legado lo seguimos disfrutando hasta hoy, como las armas nucleares y el veto en el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39326


----------



## amcxxl (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (3 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Vivimos el el siglo del pensamiento mágico.



Ya te digo, como el ajedrecista que pensó tomar Ucrania en 3 días haciendo caer Kiev y Járkov, entre otras grandes ciudades.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (3 Abr 2022)

Estados Unidos está obligando a Europa a imponer sanciones contra Moscú, pero al mismo tiempo están aumentando la importación de petróleo ruso, continúan comprando fertilizantes minerales, dijo el subsecretario del Consejo de Seguridad de la Federación Rusa, Mikhail Popov, en una entrevista con Komsomolskaya.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)

Como corre el captagon


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

*Voluntarios rusos van a Ucrania - envío cada tres días*

Las oficinas de alistamiento militar rusas han comenzado a reclutar voluntarios y a enviarlos a Ucrania para que participen en una operación especial. Así lo informó Alexander Sladkov, corresponsal militar de VGTRK.

Según el corresponsal militar, sólo se están reclutando sargentos para participar en la operación especial (el resto, creo que se puede aclarar allí).

El servicio será contratado y la paga será de 205.000 rublos al mes.

Se pagarán tres millones de rublos por los heridos.

La familia del voluntario fallecido recibirá 8 millones de rublos del gobierno federal y 5 millones del gobernador de la región. Además, los hijos del soldado fallecido recibirán un piso (esta norma se aplica por el momento a los residentes de la región de Moscú).

Se envían voluntarios a Ucrania cada tres días, especificó el corresponsal militar.

Recordemos que Oleh Tsaryov, que estaba en Ucrania desde los primeros días de la operación especial, fue el primero en anunciar la necesidad de involucrar a voluntarios en la operación. El 24 de marzo, dijo que el Ministerio Militar ruso había enviado la orden correspondiente a las oficinas de alistamiento militar.

t.me/anna_news/26963


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

THC - Chica chismosa de los Balcanes:

Todo el día he estado leyendo sobre Srebrenica 2.0, que supuestamente se convirtió en la Bucha ucraniana. Leo en los medios occidentales, en las cuentas oficiales de los departamentos ucranianos, en las redes sociales de los bosnios e incluso de los “rusos”, que se avergüenzan.

“Ahora tenemos la Srebrenica del siglo XXI”: así es como se presentan las tumbas encontradas y las imágenes de las calles de la ciudad, sin siquiera tratar de averiguar qué sucedió realmente cerca de Kiev. El Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania sube un video marcado como "Nueva Srebrenica". La tesis es recogida de inmediato por los medios de comunicación mundiales: aquí en los Balcanes, como siempre, Al Jazeera Balkans tuvo especial éxito en esto.

Las ONG también se están involucrando; por ejemplo, el Centro Memorial Potočari ya está hablando de las lecciones no aprendidas del pasado. Y los activistas de derechos humanos de Human Rights Watch, por tradición, prepararon de antemano: un informe sobre "la indescriptible crueldad y violencia deliberadas contra los civiles en Ucrania" se presentó muy convenientemente por la noche. Y en el contexto de todo esto, Bruselas, en la persona de Charles Michel, ya promete brindar toda la ayuda posible a las ONG en la recopilación de pruebas para el tribunal internacional.

Exactamente de acuerdo con el mismo escenario, en 1995 desarrollaron el concepto de "genocidio en Srebrenica". Como resultado, Yugoslavia fue finalmente hecha pedazos y los líderes de los serbobosnios y el presidente Milosevic estaban esperando al tribunal. Luego, por supuesto, resultó que no hubo "genocidio", y una buena mitad de los materiales fueron simplemente fabricados. Pero, ¿para quién es más fácil?

Incluso cuando se presentó el informe de una comisión independiente con la conclusión de que lo que está sucediendo en Srebrenica no puede calificarse de "genocidio", nadie, por supuesto, comenzó a revisar nada. Ya guardo silencio sobre la abundancia de escuelas juveniles abiertas a lo largo de los años y los eventos culturales celebrados, en los que se explicó popularmente a la generación más joven cuál es la "falta colectiva" del pueblo serbio.

Y ahora miren de nuevo el celo con el que ahora están tratando de establecer paralelismos con los eventos de julio de 1995. Responda a su pregunta "por qué". Y por favor saquen sus propias conclusiones.


----------



## Kluster (3 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



¿Hay algo más democrático que matar rusos?

Creo que si matas a un ruso te dejan votar dos veces.


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

TGK ucraniano - Residente:

Se aclara el papel de Abramovich en el proceso de negociación, pero la Oficina del Presidente interpretó la participación del oligarca ruso como un intermediario...

El presidente turco, Recep Erdogan, dijo que Roman Abramovich representó a la delegación rusa en las conversaciones en Estambul.

“Abramovich participó en las negociaciones como miembro de la delegación rusa. Si Rusia y el señor Putin optaron por incluir a Abromovich en su delegación, eso significa que confiaron en él”, dijo el presidente turco.


----------



## VittorioValencia (3 Abr 2022)

Pregunta a los foreros. No estais viendo una cierta deconstruccion de la UE.
Cada país esta mostrando una postura diferente ante la crisis de la guerra y la energia.
Los balticos, muy belicistas y suicidas. Alemania y Francia q mantienen compras de gas. Otros neutrales como Austria y Hungria. Y otros como España, con planes diferentes a la UE en cuanto a la energia.

Al mismo tiempo China ofrece a la UE mayor cooperacion economica si se alejan de las ordenes usanas.

Estamos frente a una fragmentacion?


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

El Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia sobre la retirada de los buques de guerra estadounidenses del Mar Negro:

▪"Los mandos estadounidenses se han dado cuenta, al parecer," de que "burlarse impunemente del oso ruso" puede dejar de ser posible sin consecuencias peligrosas para ellos mismos

▪Kiev ha empeorado mucho la situación de seguridad en el Mar Negro (al colocar más de 400 minas de anclaje frente a la costa, algunas de las cuales han sido arrastradas al mar)

▪ La propia Ucrania es incapaz de destruir las minas a la deriva y las propias minas no se han mantenido adecuadamente

▪ Las clases de buques armados con misiles que tradicionalmente hacen escala en el Mar Negro tampoco están diseñadas para la acción antiminas independiente

t.me/boris_rozhin/39330


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

Z Informes de la milicia de Novorossiya (DNR, LNR, Ucrania, Guerra):
El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, le dijo a CNN que la retirada de las tropas rusas de Kiev no es una conclusión real, sino un cambio de posición que podría ser seguido por más ataques.

Y otro gato, que vigila atentamente que el mortero no se mezcle con la pólvora. Toda la esperanza está en él

Las posiciones rotas del ejército ucraniano en la región de Kharkiv.

Y ahora ha llegado el ultimátum: "Se pueden levantar las sanciones occidentales dependiendo de los resultados de las negociaciones entre Rusia y Ucrania", - el jefe del Departamento de Estado, Blinken.

Toda su astucia es que "pero no se pueden quitar" o "prometer no es casarse".

Nada nuevo.
Solían decir que "parte de las sanciones pueden levantarse dependiendo de la implementación de los acuerdos de Minsk". Nada nuevo.
En mi opinión, no debe prestar atención a la charla sobre el "levantamiento de las sanciones".


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

Z Informes de la milicia de Novorossiya (DNR, LNR, Ucrania, Guerra):
Georgia no impondrá sanciones económicas contra Rusia - Primer ministro georgiano Irakli Garibashvili

“Quiero aclarar de nuevo. Georgia no impondrá sanciones económicas a Rusia. Nosotros, nuestro equipo, procedemos de los intereses nacionales de nuestro país, de los intereses de nuestro pueblo... Nuestra política está orientada a la paz. Queremos paz, estabilidad y desarrollo. Esto es lo que nuestro país necesita hoy, nadie necesita la guerra. Cualquier gobernante patriótico debe hacer todo lo posible para evitar la guerra”, dijo el Primer Ministro de Georgia.

❗Decenas de miles de militares ucranianos que se oponen a las tropas rusas recibieron entrenamiento de la OTAN - Secretario General de la OTAN Stoltenberg

❗Al retirarse de Volnovakha, los militantes ucranianos desde sus posiciones en Valeryanovka intentaron romper el puente, pero destruyeron a sus compañeros

❗⚡En la línea operativa de la DPR JCCC, se recibió información sobre la lesión de un civil nacido en 1953. como resultado del bombardeo de la ciudad VFU de Donetsk (asentamiento de Trudovskaya sh-ty) en la dirección st. federativa, 17.

Sigue llegando información sobre las consecuencias del bombardeo.

@DNR_SCKK


----------



## chusto (3 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Este escenario debe estar provocando sudores fríos (muy fríos) en la cúpula de Eurolandia.
> Es totalmente lógico (desde un punto de vista militar), que una vez constatada que la decisión del gobierno proxi de Ucrania es la "guerra total" (supeditación de todo el esfuerzo social y económico a un único fin bélico, causar el mayor daño posible al enemigo), va en serio y no es solo "ardor guerrero" de los primeros días, no queda otra que ir a esa guerra total.
> Ya que toda capacidad, infraestructura o potencial ucraniano es un activo de guerra, TODO es destruible, especialmente aquellas infraestructuras y equipamientos civiles de doble uso (vg. refinerías, como Kremenchuk u Odesa), hasta ahora no tocadas.
> Si el grado de destrucción (sobre todo auto-destrucción) de la economía ucraniana era ya pavoroso en un escenario de guerra limitada de salón, lo que ahora se abre es la boca del infierno de la reconstrucción.
> ...



La "factura" de la reconstruccion es muy facil. Es mas, si participas como pais, saldras ganando seguro. Te lo cobras con sus materias primas a precio de saldo. 

Yo creo que el mejor escenario seria que esto terminara con una especie de Congreso de Viena, donde solo estuvieramos europeos. Ni gusanos, ni chinos, ni turcos....100% europeos y negociando un futuro de 100 años de paz proximos integrando en fases la economia de la UE con RUSIA.
Europa no se puede convertir en el campo de batalla de USA, China o la proxima potencia emergente. Tenemos el potencial para erigirnos con la hegemonia mundial y es nuestra obligacion. De lo contrario nos joderan desde el Algarve hasta Vladivostotk.

SEMPER EVROPA.


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

Secretario General de la OTAN: "Decenas de miles de militares ucranianos que se oponen a las tropas rusas han sido entrenados por la OTAN"

t.me/HersonVestnik/912


----------



## dabuti (3 Abr 2022)

¿Y las esvásticas Ucronazis, pa cuando?









Alemania prohibirá la “Z” de la guerra de Rusia contra Ucrania


Desde el pasado fin de semana, la zeta tiene en Alemania cada vez menos sitio en el espacio público. De hecho, va camino de no tener ninguno si se e




www.niusdiario.es


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (3 Abr 2022)

ACEITE DE AL LADO DE TU CASA = " RACIONADA POR PUTIN " CLARO | DONETE ENRIQUECIDO CON CAVIAR BELUGA | 

MAGDALENAS DICEN DE

90 CENTIMOS => A 2 EUROS










​


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## dabuti (3 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Que no estaban muertos, que estaban de parranda...



Que llamen los ucronazis a Stanley Kubrick, el del paseo lunar, y él les enseñará bien como se hacen los montajes.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (3 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> ¿Y las esvásticas Ucronazis, pa cuando?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



esas los alemanes las venden en los supermercados


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

Nuestro grupo está en Belgorod desde esta mañana. Yo, por cierto, nací y crecí aquí. Afortunadamente, no se ha confirmado la información sobre nuestros combatientes con lesiones específicas tras el cautiverio ucraniano. En Belgorod, así como en Sebastopol, no se han registrado casos de este tipo.

Pero les recuerdo que las acciones criminales, bárbaras, de los bastardos neonazis hacia nuestros prisioneros han sido y son. No se trata de una castración, sino de disparar a tipos atados, disparar en la ingle y en las piernas de los heridos, burlarse de los familiares y de los demás. Bueno, quien quería verlo ya lo ha visto. No veo mucha diferencia. Hacer rodar al enemigo hasta el suelo para que no se arrepienta. 

Según la información disponible, hoy se ha trabajado en los hospitales militares de Belgorod para verificar la información sobre los prisioneros de guerra rusos que han llegado a cambio con huellas de tortura.​​La información sobre la castración de militares rusos en cautiverio ucraniano, afortunadamente, no ha sido confirmada.​
t.me/sashakots/30768


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (3 Abr 2022)

Ucrania va a pedir a la Unión Masonpea y a los de Carnicerías-OTAN que les envíen cinta americana que parece que ya no les queda....


----------



## Tierra Azul (3 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Que llamen los ucronazis a Stanley Kubrick, el del paseo lunar, y él les enseñará bien como se hacen los montajes.



Qué cono habra borrado el puto twitter...que habra borrado que no quiera que veamos?


----------



## Kluster (3 Abr 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Yo creo que el mejor escenario seria que esto terminara con una especie de Congreso de Viena, donde solo estuvieramos europeos. Ni gusanos, ni chinos, ni turcos....100% europeos y negociando un futuro de 100 años de paz proximos integrando en fases la economia de la UE con RUSIA.
> Europa no se puede convertir en el campo de batalla de USA, China o la proxima potencia emergente. Tenemos el potencial para erigirnos con la hegemonia mundial y es nuestra obligacion. De lo contrario nos joderan desde el Algarve hasta Vladivostotk.
> 
> SEMPER EVROPA.









Manda cojones tener que thankear a comunistas.


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

Grafiti en Roma dedicado al antifascista italiano Eddie Ongaro, que murió hace unos días luchando por la libertad del pueblo de Donbass

t.me/boris_rozhin/39331


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (3 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



a ver si le localizan y le mandan un Iskander de una vez para callarle la puta bocaza


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Así es, los que usaron señales de identificación rusas para los civiles y los que se rindieron fueron asesinados a tiros.
> La cuestión aquí es más bien que estas personas fueron abandonadas de facto en la retirada, como advirtió Tsarev ya ayer o anteayer. De nuevo a la cuestión de la actitud recelosa de la población hacia la presencia militar rusa. Temen, razonablemente, que se vayan y entonces simplemente se empiece a matar a la gente. La historia de Bucha muestra claramente la validez de estos sentimientos. Si hay planes para otras regiones que van más allá de los objetivos declarados oficialmente, hay que dejar claro a la población local que esto no se repetirá allí, de lo contrario, las esperanzas de construir un alcance efectivo resultarán ser, en el mejor de los casos, una alegre imitación
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/39319



Volvemos a lo ya dicho hay mucha gente pro rusa que mostraría su apoyo a los rusos pero no se atreven porque no se fían de que los dejen tirados, por tanto es lógico que estén de perfil, yo haría igual.
Si ni el mismo Putin tiene claro que hacer pues ya le diréis a esa gente.
Sigo diciendo que aparte de Crimea y Donbas independiente Rusia no se anexionara nada mas porque Putin piensa que le levantaran las sanciones principales, grave error.
En algunos aspectos en esta operación Putin vuelve a ser Putiniano.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Abr 2022)

Mi-8 ucraniano derribado en la región de Kiev. Fecha desconocida


----------



## Teuro (3 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Sois muy inocentes pero mucho, cuantas crees que quedarían en USA o Europa. En fin, mos hemos metido en un jaleo que nos va ni nos viene por defender los intereses de EEUU y de la familia Biden y aquí esta una buena parte de l sociedad occidental luchando contra algo o alguien que le han dicho en los medios que es malo malísimo de la muerte y que por ello tiene que perder calidad de vida, empobrecerse y pagar las consecuencias de algo, repito, que ni nos va no nos viene.
> En fin, en Occidente no cabe un idiota mas, venga seguir defendiendo el mundo libre, mientras cada vez os quitan mas calidad de vida, mas derechos y mas libertad.



¿Sabe lo que opinaba Churchill acerca del "apaciguamiento" y a lo que conllevó esas políticas en los años 30 del siglo XX? ¿Sabe de lo que es capaz de hacer un nacionalismo cuando se siente impune? ¿Sabe que Putin es un nacionalista radical proruso añorante de la Gran Madre Rusia metido en "su lucha" personal para retablecer la vieja gloria presoviética? ¿Sabe lo que pasaría si dejamos que Rusia haga lo que quiera en Ucrania mientras miramos a otro lado? ¿Sabe que detrás de Ucrania van Polonia, Estonia, Letonia, Lituania, Finlandia, Rumanía, Serbia y Bosnia? ¿Sabe que para Putin es absolutamente inaceptable que hayan desplegados misiles nucleares a 800 km de Moscú pero que tiene todo el derecho del Mundo a tenerlos a 500km de Berlín (Kaliningrado) y a menos de 400km de Roma (¿Serbia, Bosnia?)?


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Abr 2022)

*En Gorodishche unidades del ejército ucraniano que se suponía debían volar un puente desobedecieron la orden y depusieron las armas.*


----------



## Kluster (3 Abr 2022)

.


crocodile dijo:


> Volvemos a lo ya dicho hay mycha gente pro rusa que mostraría su poyo a los rusos pero no se atreven porque no se fían de que los dejen tirados, por tanto es lógico que estén de perfil, yo haría igual.
> Si ni el mismo Putin tiene claro que hacer pues ya le diréis a esa gente.
> Sigo diciendo que aparte de Crimea y Donbas independiente Rusia no se anexionara nada mas porque Putin piensa que le levantaran las sanciones principales, grave error.



Yo creo que van a llegar hasta Odessa y van a dejar a Otania sin acceso al mar negro.

No creo que desperdicien esta oporunidad. Es difícil que se les presente una ocasión mejor que esta.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Abr 2022)

*Se ejecutó un segundo ataque a la base de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Vasilkov, cerca de Kiev, - Comando Aéreo "Centro"*


----------



## Honkler (3 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> ¿Sabe lo que opinaba Churchill acerca del "apaciguamiento" y a lo que conllevó esas políticas en los años 30 del siglo XX? ¿Sabe de lo que es capaz de hacer un nacionalismo cuando se siente impune? ¿Sabe que Putin es un nacionalista radical proruso añorante de la Gran Madre Rusia metido en "su lucha" personal para retablecer la vieja gloria presoviética? ¿Sabe lo que pasaría si dejamos que Rusia haga lo que quiera en Ucrania mientras miramos a otro lado? ¿Sabe que detrás de Ucrania van Polonia, Estonia, Letonia, Lituania, Finlandia, Rumanía, Serbia y Bosnia? ¿Sabe que para Putin es absolutamente inaceptable que hayan desplegados misiles nucleares a 800 km de Moscú pero que tiene todo el derecho del Mundo a tenerlos a 500km de Berlín (Kaliningrado) y a menos de 400km de Roma (¿Serbia, Bosnia?)?



No se si eres consciente que estás defendiendo, con uñas y dientes, los intereses de la familia Biden a los que les importas UN MOJON.


----------



## El-Mano (3 Abr 2022)

Chic@s, cuidado con estas cagadas... el muerto sigue muerto y no mueve el brazo, es una gota de agua o arañazo el que provoca el efecto.


----------



## Teuro (3 Abr 2022)

Averroes dijo:


> Dejad de decir que una guerra nuclear sería el fin de la civilización porque no es así. Ni siquiera supondría el fin de la vida en EEUU o Rusia.
> No hay suficientes armas nucleares en el mundo para eso. Y lo del invierno nuclear es sólo una teoría científica de los años 80 que se ha visto rebatida posteriormente por muchos otros científicos.
> EEUU y Rusia tienen cada unos unas 5.000 ojivas nucleares cada uno. Ojo, hablo sólo de las estratégicas. Lo cual afortunadamente es mucho menos del pico que se alcanzó de casi 70.000 ojivas en los años 80.
> Hay ojivas de todos los tamaños, desde unos pocos cientos de kilotones a varios megatones. De media si queréis podemos considerar que cada ojiva tiene 1 megatón, y posiblemente estoy tirando bastante por encima.
> ...



Después de un holocausto nuclear habrían más holocaustos nucleares. Quedarían naciones con nukes intactas las cuales irían inmediatamente a conquistar "Lebensräume" para la producción agrícola. Imagina a China intacta con radiación en el hemisferio norte mandando todo lo que tiene a conquistar Australia o Sudamérica para sobrevivir al invierno nuclear (no necesariamente literal), pues bien, se presenta en América Latina a decirles "nenes, necesitamos las cosechas que tenéis, así que, ¿Podríais hacer el favor de moriros todos para hacerlo más sencillo?", Aniquilarían con nukes tácticas las ciudades que les sobran para quedarse con los recursos.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (3 Abr 2022)

"En el centro de la ciudad de Pavlograd (región de Dnipropetrovsk), una mujer no conocía el significado correcto de la palabra "palyanitsa", para esto le quitaron los pantalones y la ataron a un poste. La policía que pasaba ni siquiera pensó en cómo proteger a esta pobre mujer de ser violada en un momento tan salvaje.

Otro día en la degradación de Ucrania" 

t.me/boris_rozhin/39336


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

*Draghi pide a Rusia que ponga fin a "crueles masacres de civiles" tras lo ocurrido en Bucha.*
El primer ministro italiano, Mario Draghi, ha afirmado que *"la crueldad de las masacres de civiles desarmados"*, como la sucedida en la localidad ucraniana de Bucha, *"es atroz e insoportable"* y ha instado a las autoridades rusas a detener esos actos de violencia y "rendir cuentas por lo ocurrido".

"Las imágenes de los crímenes cometidos en Bucha y otras zonas liberadas por el Ejército ucraniano nos dejan atónitos", dijo Draghi tras el *hallazgo de cientos de cadáveres de civiles* tras la liberación de la ciudad de las tropas rusas.

"Las *autoridades rusas deben* cesar inmediatamente las hostilidades, poner fin a la violencia contra los civiles y *rendir cuentas por lo ocurrido*", declaró, antes de añadir que "Italia condena estos horrores en los términos más enérgicos y expresa su pleno apoyo y solidaridad con Ucrania y sus ciudadanos".


----------



## Impresionante (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Draghi pide a Rusia que ponga fin a "crueles masacres de civiles" tras lo ocurrido en Bucha.*
> El primer ministro italiano, Mario Draghi, ha afirmado que *"la crueldad de las masacres de civiles desarmados"*, como la sucedida en la localidad ucraniana de Bucha, *"es atroz e insoportable"* y ha instado a las autoridades rusas a detener esos actos de violencia y "rendir cuentas por lo ocurrido".
> 
> "Las imágenes de los crímenes cometidos en Bucha y otras zonas liberadas por el Ejército ucraniano nos dejan atónitos", dijo Draghi tras el *hallazgo de cientos de cadáveres de civiles* tras la liberación de la ciudad de las tropas rusas.
> ...




Dragui el que quería expulsar de la sociedad a todo aquel que no se sometiera a la vakunacion experimental de la que nadie se hace responsable.
*
Drogui merece un juicio por crímenes contra la humanidad.*


----------



## Kluster (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Draghi pide a Rusia que ponga fin a "crueles masacres de civiles" tras lo ocurrido en Bucha.*
> El primer ministro italiano, Mario Draghi, ha afirmado que *"la crueldad de las masacres de civiles desarmados"*, como la sucedida en la localidad ucraniana de Bucha, *"es atroz e insoportable"* y ha instado a las autoridades rusas a detener esos actos de violencia y "rendir cuentas por lo ocurrido".
> 
> "Las imágenes de los crímenes cometidos en Bucha y otras zonas liberadas por el Ejército ucraniano nos dejan atónitos", dijo Draghi tras el *hallazgo de cientos de cadáveres de civiles* tras la liberación de la ciudad de las tropas rusas.
> ...


----------



## Teuro (3 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Tienes razón. Cuanto antes vuelen los nukes antes se acaba la guerra.
> 
> Te olvidas que lo de menos es el 'hipocentro' como lo llaman en Nagasaki. El problema mayor es la mierda radiactiva dando vueltas y vueltas por la atmósfera del planeta. A lo mejor hasta de bonus tendríamos agujeros en la capa de ozono o modificación del cinturón de Van Allen. Una delicia de mundo.



Lo lógico es que continúe la guerra económica, de hecho a día de hoy es el frente más interesante, más que el ucraniano donde parece que está todo el pescado vendido salvo cabezonería de Putin. En este aspecto surge un frente anti-dolar donde no veremos los efectos reales hasta pasados meses, sino años. Se van a mover los soportes económicos mundiales, redifinir transacciones, proveedores y consumidores. Van a haber inflaciones endémicas en occidente y en oriente, países donde subirá el paro, y la pobreza, hambre en África, millones de "migrantes", escasez de energía a nivel mundial, etc. La situación va a ser de todo menos idílica.

... Pero en cierto modo no deja de ser un ligero "adelantamiento" de lo que inexorablemente iba a ocurrir unos años más tarde. Como diría algún conspiranoico: Agenda 2030 en vena.


----------



## kelden (3 Abr 2022)

VittorioValencia dijo:


> Pregunta a los foreros. No estais viendo una cierta deconstruccion de la UE.
> Cada país esta mostrando una postura diferente ante la crisis de la guerra y la energia.
> Los balticos, muy belicistas y suicidas. Alemania y Francia q mantienen compras de gas. Otros neutrales como Austria y Hungria. Y otros como España, con planes diferentes a la UE en cuanto a la energia.
> 
> ...




Lo normal es que si esto dura el tiempo suficiente la UE pete y cada uno vaya por su lao. La UE persiste solo porque todos piensan que fuera estarían peor. En el momento que uno piense que fuera va a estar mejor y se largue, se dará el pistoletazo de salida. Ya se ven los primeros síntomas.


----------



## Teuro (3 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> A mi no me sorprende, un nazi catalúrfico muy pimpollo y mediático se llama Juan Gabriel Rufián Romero, y perjura que no es español...



En lo que estamos todos de acuerdo es que hay mucho idiota suelto.


----------



## Trajanillo (3 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> ¿Sabe lo que opinaba Churchill acerca del "apaciguamiento" y a lo que conllevó esas políticas en los años 30 del siglo XX? ¿Sabe de lo que es capaz de hacer un nacionalismo cuando se siente impune? ¿Sabe que Putin es un nacionalista radical proruso añorante de la Gran Madre Rusia metido en "su lucha" personal para retablecer la vieja gloria presoviética? ¿Sabe lo que pasaría si dejamos que Rusia haga lo que quiera en Ucrania mientras miramos a otro lado? ¿Sabe que detrás de Ucrania van Polonia, Estonia, Letonia, Lituania, Finlandia, Rumanía, Serbia y Bosnia? ¿Sabe que para Putin es absolutamente inaceptable que hayan desplegados misiles nucleares a 800 km de Moscú pero que tiene todo el derecho del Mundo a tenerlos a 500km de Berlín (Kaliningrado) y a menos de 400km de Roma (¿Serbia, Bosnia?)?



Esta usted seguro de todo eso? Lo esta siquiera al 60%? No, no lo está, nadie lo sabe. Lo que tengo claro es que no nos están diciendo la verdad y que contra más mayor me hago más escéptico soy, así que deja de contarme historias de miedo porque Rusia no tiene capacidad para hacer lo que dices porque ocupar un país es muy caro en recursos y personal y me estáis vendiendo la moto que quiere invadir y ocupar del orden de 10 países, si usted es un credulo y se cree las historias para no dormir que le cuentan es su problema, yo no veo ese miedo ni ese riesgo,


----------



## mazuste (3 Abr 2022)

Subestimamos seriamente a Rusia; nuestra propia propaganda nos está matando

_*",,, la ventana para la intervención directa de la OTAN llegó y se fue. Una guerra aérea de la OTAN
sólo tendría éxito si hubiera un ataque terrestre ucraniano que apoyar, y su capacidad para hacerlo
debe ser casi inexistente ahora. El único curso de acción que queda con una posibilidad incluso
teórica de cambiar el resultado de esta guerra sería que la OTAN luchara y ganara una guerra *_
*terrestre, lo cual es probablemente igual de improbable que ganar una guerra aérea...".
*
_*"...Creíamos que los rusos capturarían Kiev de inmediato porque no tienen otra opción debido
a las limitaciones logísticas. Esa afirmación era claramente falsa, ya llevan un mes de guerra
sin ninguna limitación logística aparente. Por lo tanto, esa idea de que tendrían que capturar
Kiev, o cualquier ciudad, de inmediato, es falsa. Lo es. Es. Falso. Qué clase de fuga de cerebros 
ha sufrido Occidente para que no podamos entender este concepto.

Nuestros expertos militares se equivocaron gravemente en sus cálculos y ninguna cantidad
de propaganda y desinformación puede encubrir ese error ante cualquiera que haya prestado*_
* atención."*


----------



## Teuro (3 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> ¿ QUE PUEDE SALIR MAL ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es muy raro, tiene a tufo de trampa o bien escenificación. Que el travelo pose con la polla fuera mientras detienen al coronel es muy raro.


----------



## Trajanillo (3 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Lo normal es que si esto dura el tiempo suficiente la UE pete y cada uno vaya por su lao. La UE persiste solo porque todos piensan que fuera estarían peor. En el momento que uno piense que fuera va a estar mejor y se largue, se dará el pistoletazo de salida. Ya se ven los primeros síntomas.



Si la UE peta no pasa una década sin que estemos de nuevo a ostias entre nosotros.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Los putincels ya tienen instrucciones y narrativa.



no son instrucciones, ya lo hacian en siria, donde "assad atacaba con armas quimicas" todos los dias
no puedes intentar venderme el fifa 2024 y pretender colarme que es un juego nuevo, porque los otros 23 anteriores son IDENTICOS

no puedes, no computa


----------



## kelden (3 Abr 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Yo creo que el mejor escenario seria que esto terminara con una especie de Congreso de Viena, donde solo estuvieramos europeos. Ni gusanos, ni chinos, ni turcos....100% europeos y negociando un futuro de 100 años de paz proximos integrando en fases la economia de la UE con RUSIA.
> Europa no se puede convertir en el campo de batalla de USA, China o la proxima potencia emergente.* Tenemos el potencial para erigirnos con la hegemonia mundial y es nuestra obligacion. *De lo contrario nos joderan desde el Algarve hasta Vladivostotk.
> 
> SEMPER EVROPA.



No tenemos potencial para nada ni deberías hablar en 1ª persona del plural. Los intereses de Alemania no son los de Francia o España. La UE no es una sociedad de amigos, es un club en el que el centro vive de absorver los recursos de la periferia a cambio de fondos de cohesión y deuda. Algún día, más pronto que tarde, petará. En previsión de ese día cercano es por lo que Alemania se va a armar hasta los dientes, no por Rusia. Los franceses ya tienen el culo hecho gaseosa pensando en las tres invasiones alemanas en el pasado siglo y medio.


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

*Conmoción general por la masacre de Bucha.*

El hallazgo de cientos de cadáveres de civiles ejecutados de manera sumaria tras la retirada rusa de los suburbios del norte de Kiev ha conmocionado este domingo a Ucrania y al conjunto de Europa, cuando las imágenes de los medios de comunicación arrojaron luz sobre la dimensión de una matanza.

El ministro ucraniano de Exteriores, Dmytro Kuleba, afirmó que es la peor "masacre" en Europa desde la II Guerra Mundial, y agregó que "aún recolectamos y buscamos cuerpos, pero ya hemos contado cientos," de acuerdo con la agencia Interfax.






El cadaver de un hombre yace en una carretera de la localidad ucraniana de Bucha, cerca de Kiev. EFE/EPA/OLEKSANDR RATUSHNIAK ATTENTION: GRAPHIC CONTENT


----------



## Impresionante (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Abr 2022)

La 60.ª Brigada de Infantería del Cuerpo de Reserva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania informó que recibió ametralladoras Browning M2 de 12,7 mm y ametralladoras MG3 de 7,62 mm entregadas por orden de asistencia militar occidental


----------



## Teuro (3 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Los ucras con 1/10 de su ejército aplastarían España. Increíble que todavía les quede tanto.



A estas alturas me da la impresión que España no aguantaría ni la armada ni las sanciones económicas de Andorra.


----------



## kelden (3 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Después de un holocausto nuclear habrían más holocaustos nucleares. Quedarían naciones con nukes intactas las cuales irían inmediatamente a conquistar "Lebensräume" para la producción agrícola. Imagina a China intacta con radiación en el hemisferio norte mandando todo lo que tiene a conquistar Australia o Sudamérica para sobrevivir al invierno nuclear (no necesariamente literal), pues bien, se presenta en América Latina a decirles "nenes, necesitamos las cosechas que tenéis, así que, ¿Podríais hacer el favor de moriros todos para hacerlo más sencillo?", *Aniquilarían con nukes tácticas las ciudades que les sobran para quedarse con los recursos.*



Que va .... los atarían a las farolas ....  

No entiendes nada Teuro. Una guerra nuclear no tiene supervivientes. Al menos no supervivientes organizados en entidades políticas. Todo eso desaparecería. Algo quedaría por la Patagonia, Sudáfrica y Nueva Zelanda, pero poco más.


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

Hay gente muerta en las calles de Bucha. Asesinado así, sin ninguna necesidad. Aquí hay un abuelo que estaba montando en bicicleta: le dispararon en la cabeza. El cuerpo ha estado tirado allí durante semanas. 





Respuesta de los hijos de Putin:


- Es un muñeco de latex.
- Lo mataron los nazis ucranianos, lo tenian en un sotano guardado y lo han puesto ahí para la foto.


----------



## Seronoser (3 Abr 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> Yo creo que van a llegar hasta Odessa y van a dejar a Otania sin acceso al mar negro.
> ...




Así pienso yo también, pero los rusos no confían NADA en sus diplomáticos.
Así que vete a saber


----------



## Tierra Azul (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hay gente muerta en las calles de Bucha. Asesinado así, sin ninguna necesidad. Aquí hay un abuelo que estaba montando en bicicleta: le dispararon en la cabeza. El cuerpo ha estado tirado allí durante semanas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Asesinados por tus amigos ukros hijo de la gran puta


----------



## Teuro (3 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La Polonia de las restauraciones, tanto la napoleónica como la pilsuskyana son creación de Francia, cariños fraternales seculares, ¿sabian que Luis XIV hizo rey vitalicio de Borgoña a un rey polaco?



En Suecia sigue gobernando los descendientes de un mariscal de Napoleón. Sería la versión moderna de los Ptolomeos del antiguo Egipto.


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Asesinados por tus amigos ukros hijo de la gran puta



Y una mierda que te comas HDLGP....bastardo de mierda...


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (3 Abr 2022)

Por desgracia la guerra va durar, vamos a tener muertos, mentiras, manipulaciones... refugiados, huérfanos, miseria.

Jamás pensé odiar más a quienes me gobiernan. Ya no me queda ninguna duda de lo que son. Solo falta que hagan las vakuñas obligatorias y empiezan a confiscar bienes.


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

Una cosa es que haya soldados que cometan atrocidades, y otra muy distinta es que las cometa todo un ejército de forma sistemática como parte de su doctrina, que ES LO QUE ESTÁN HACIENDO LOS RUSOS.


----------



## piru (3 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Ucrania va a pedir a la Unión Masonpea y a los de Carnicerías-OTAN que les envíen cinta americana que parece que ya no les queda....



Que alguien mueva en change.org una campaña de embargo de cinta adhesiva y film transparente a Ucrania


----------



## kelden (3 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Chic@s, cuidado con estas cagadas... el muerto sigue muerto y no mueve el brazo, es una gota de agua o arañazo el que provoca el efecto.



No le deis vueltas. Ese video lo han publicado los de la isla de las serpientes. A partir de ese día credibilidad cero. Es lo que hay. 

Es lo que tiene dedicarse a la propaganda y al bulo. En el remoto caso de que por una vez digas la verdad, nadie te va a creer.


----------



## Teuro (3 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Un post corto porque es Domingo y el clapham se va a misa ...
> Ring Ring ....Digame ? Es broma ...Si , Si ...nunca mais . Era el rabino ...indignado por la broma del clapham ...que es broma , hombre
> En realidad el clapham se va a la playa ...bueno , tampoco . En fin ...un post corto porque si
> La plebe solo se fija en la Invasion , pero el clapham cree que la Invasion per se , es mierda de gallina .
> ...



No creo que sea tan listo sino más bien que las "circunstanticas" nos ha llevado a esta situación, pero podría ser todo lo que dices. Repito, lo que está pasando respecto a inflación de doble dígito, encarecimiento brutal de la energía por escasez de esta y hasta el racionamiento del diésel si llegara no es más que un adelantamiento de lo que iba a pasar en un futuro cercano. ¿Para que esperar al agotamiento de los recursos si se puede comenzar a actuar ya?.


----------



## Fabs (3 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Chic@s, cuidado con estas cagadas... el muerto sigue muerto y no mueve el brazo, es una gota de agua o arañazo el que provoca el efecto.



Esa no es velocidad suficiente para que el agua corra hacia arriba por el cristal.


----------



## Kluster (3 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Jamás pensé odiar más a quienes me gobiernan. Ya no me queda ninguna duda de lo que son. Solo falta que hagan las vakuñas obligatorias y empiezan a confiscar bienes.



Por aquí hay gente encantada de que les mientan, les empobrezcan y les meen en la cara. Seguirán defendiendo a sus amos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (3 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es muy raro, tiene a tufo de trampa o bien escenificación. Que el travelo pose con la polla fuera mientras detienen al coronel es muy raro.



sip parece tirando a preparado xD
pero aun asi es lol


----------



## Kartoffeln (3 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Juas.
> 
> Asi paga el tito Putin y su putilla Kadirov los favores a los mercenarios chechenos muertos.
> 
> Patatas y aceite.



Al precio que está el aceite no lo veo tan mal.


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

Aqui quien defiende a los rusos, hubiera defendido a los nazis, o las masacres de Stalin, son personas bajas, cobardes, y sin principios


----------



## kelden (3 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Por desgracia la guerra va durar, vamos a tener muertos, mentiras, manipulaciones... refugiados, huérfanos, miseria.
> 
> Jamás pensé odiar más a quienes me gobiernan. Ya no me queda ninguna duda de lo que son. Solo falta que hagan las vakuñas obligatorias y empiezan a confiscar bienes.



Esta guerra no es algo en lo que nos gobiernan puedan influir. Donde manda patrón no manda marinero. 

Con respecto a las vacunas mírame a mi. Llevo tres y cada día mejor y más listo.   Ni un puto infartillo para pillar la jubilación anticipada ...


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

Justicia para Ucrania. 

El hijoPutin es un criminal de guerra


----------



## Tierra Azul (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Una cosa es que haya soldados que cometan atrocidades, y otra muy distinta es que las cometa todo un ejército de forma sistemática como parte de su doctrina, que ES LO QUE ESTÁN HACIENDO LOS RUSOS.



Claro que si cunao de bar, a sabiendas de que eso no ganaria el favor de los civiles en ucrania tontolapollas que eres


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

Desminado de la zona de Melitopol. Algunos ciudadanos confunden erróneamente el desminado controlado de la munición que se está montando alrededor de Melitopol con las hostilidades en curso.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39338

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

Zelensky reacciona a las fotos de civiles asesinados por rusos en Bucha:

"Las madres de los soldados rusos deberían ver eso. Vean qué bastardos han criado. Asesinos, saqueadores, carniceros".


----------



## Tierra Azul (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Aqui quien defiende a los rusos, hubiera defendido a los nazis, o las masacres de Stalin, son personas bajas, cobardes, y sin principios



Hijo de la gran puta, los nazis en italia fusilaron a dos abuelos de mi familia paterna comete tu propaganda, me cago en tus muertos


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

Pavlo Borshch, militar del Equipo de Combate de la Brigada 95, que fue capturado cerca de Izyum, dijo que el mando de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas abandonó a su unidad en una zona desconocida.
Los soldados ni siquiera sabían dónde estaban, lo que llevó a la derrota de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en el sur de Izyum.
Los militares rusos que llegaron al lugar prestaron los primeros auxilios al soldado herido y ahora su vida no corre peligro.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39337

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Claro que si cunao de bar, a sabiendas de que eso no ganaria el favor de los civiles en ucrania tontolapollas que eres



Me puedes aclarar esta duda sobre ti HP¿Tú eres tonto desde que naciste o desde siempre?Si tienes dudas pregunta a tu mamá que fijo ella lo sabe.


----------



## Tierra Azul (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Me puedes aclarar esta duda sobre ti HP¿Tú eres tonto desde que naciste o desde siempre?Si tienes dudas pregunta a tu mamá que fijo ella lo sabe.



seguro que los tuyos los tiene en alguna zanja por ser un facha de mierda


----------



## kelden (3 Abr 2022)

Fabs dijo:


> Esa no es velocidad suficiente para que el agua corra hacia arriba por el cristal.



Además es la "única" gota del cristal. Pero bueno ... aun en el caso de que sea verdad, es lo que pasa cuando armas indiscriminadamente a los civiles y les animas a tirar cocteles molotov a los tanques que pasan. Que muchos, si te hacen caso, palman. Incluso si ya te hen tirao unos cuantos, a todo el que ves echar mano al bolsillo te lo cargas. Por si acaso ....


----------



## Kluster (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Zelensky reacciona a las fotos de civiles asesinados por rusos en Bucha:
> 
> "Las madres de los soldados rusos deberían ver eso. Vean qué bastardos han criado. Asesinos, saqueadores, carniceros".



Ahora ataca a las madres de los soldados rusos sin venir a cuento.

Para que veáis que clase de drogadicto hijo de puta es el Farlopensky.


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Hijo de la gran puta, los nazis en italia fusilaron a dos abuelos de mi familia paterna comete tu propaganda, me cago en tus muertos



Que te vayas a la puta mierda...HDLGP...rata de cloaca....chupapollas.


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

No tenía ni idea, pero resulta que para convertirse en un patriota de tu país, tienes que criticar las acciones de Rusia, salir al extranjero, en voz alta y grandilocuente, creando un revuelo en torno a tu persona, y luego, cuando el enfrentamiento político se haya calmado, volver como si nada hubiera pasado.
Un esquema de trabajo, utilícelo. Esto es más o menos lo que hizo Ivan Urgant, por lo que recientemente fue calificado de "gran patriota" por Dmitry Peskov.
⠀
Es tan fácil ser un patriota, ¿no? No es como correr entre pilas de ladrillos y muros de hormigón con uniformes. Y no sentarse en una trinchera durante varios días. Por lo visto, no nos hemos dado cuenta de cómo se ha revalorizado la propia noción de patriotismo.
⠀
De hecho, me sorprendió que Peskov no comentara mi elevación al rango de teniente general, supuestamente porque no había visto el decreto. Estamos aquí con todas las fuerzas de seguridad y los voluntarios para llevar a cabo una operación especial de día y de noche. Podrías haberle animado de alguna manera o comentado con más delicadeza, y no este "no he visto el decreto". Pero el cobarde que huyó en un momento de inestabilidad supuestamente de vacaciones, y volvió en un momento de calma a la escena política supuestamente de vacaciones, es un verdadero patriota.
⠀
Extraña forma de pensar hoy en día. A los héroes no se les puede llamar héroes, a los generales no se les llama generales, a los fugitivos cobardes se les llama patriotas e incluso a los grandes. La escala de prioridades de Peskov es en cierto modo inmadura. Hay que hacer algo al respecto...

t.me/RKadyrov_95/1759


----------



## kelden (3 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Si la UE peta no pasa una década sin que estemos de nuevo a ostias entre nosotros.



Para que te crees que se va a armar Alemania hasta los dientes? Por Rusia? No. Por Francia y GB.


----------



## Arraki (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hay gente muerta en las calles de Bucha. Asesinado así, sin ninguna necesidad. Aquí hay un abuelo que estaba montando en bicicleta: le dispararon en la cabeza. El cuerpo ha estado tirado allí durante semanas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hasta ahora eras un bufón,


rejon dijo:


> Aqui quien defiende a los rusos, hubiera defendido a los nazis, o las masacres de Stalin, son personas bajas, cobardes, y sin principios



Cuando los bufones dejaban de tener gracia se les cortaba la cabeza

Yo me conformaré con meterte en la nevera y olvidarme de tu existencia


----------



## mazuste (3 Abr 2022)

Berlín. 
Convoy en las calles del este de la capital alemana, Marzahn. 
Ahí vive la mayor comunidad ruso-alemana en el mundo. Unas 100.000 personas.
Han desarrollado, desde 1991 una cultura propia de fusión rusofilica. Es una razón
por la que le echan cojones a la hora de expresar sus opiniones, y tiene que ver
con un talón de aquiles de Alemania que no se menciona en ninguna parte:
La mitad de los soldados alemanes de la Bundeswehr son de origen ruso-alemán.
Estos no lucharán en una guerra de la OTAN contra Rusia:


----------



## kelden (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hay gente muerta en las calles de Bucha. Asesinado así, sin ninguna necesidad. Aquí hay un abuelo que estaba montando en bicicleta: le dispararon en la cabeza. El cuerpo ha estado tirado allí durante semanas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que va .... ese le hizo caso a Zelensky y le tiró un coctel molotov a un tanque que pasaba.


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

La vida está volviendo poco a poco a los territorios controlados por Rusia en el Donbass, que han sido arrebatados a miembros de Bandera, nazis y shaitanos.
⠀
Cansados de pasar largos y hambrientos días y noches en los sótanos de las casas, la gente necesita lo más esencial: comida.
⠀
Por decisión de Aimany Nesiyevna, presidenta de la Fundación Pública Regional que lleva el nombre del héroe ruso Akhmat-Khadji Kadyrov, se ha llevado a cabo otra campaña benéfica en el territorio checheno controlado por los combatientes del batallón separado PPSB Grozny del Ministerio del Interior de la República de Chechenia.
⠀
Los voluntarios chechenos distribuyeron alimentos, como cereales, pasta, azúcar, harina, alimentos enlatados, agua potable y mucho más a los residentes locales.
⠀
Me gustaría expresar mi más sincero agradecimiento a mi querida MAMA, la presidenta del RPF Aimani Nesievna, por su ayuda habitual al pueblo del Donbass.
⠀
El pueblo checheno comprende la difícil situación de los civiles en la zona de operaciones especiales. Nosotros mismos hemos pasado por todas las pruebas y, por tanto, haremos todo lo posible para aliviar su situación.

t.me/RKadyrov_95/1757

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

“Lo peor fue en el sótano de la dacha.

"Encontramos 18 cuerpos allí", dijo. “Habían estado torturando a la gente. A algunos de ellos les cortaron las orejas. A otros les sacaron los dientes. Había niños como de 14, 16 años, algunos adultos'”.


----------



## Tierra Azul (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Que te vayas a la puta mierda...HDLGP...rata de cloaca....chupapollas.



comete esta cabronazo!


Y ve a buscar tus muertos de la guerra civil fachuzo!


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (3 Abr 2022)

3.3K viewsCapt Kyle , 11:19
*
Russian President Vladimir Putin 
appealed directly to the personnel of the armed forces of Ukraine: 
“Do not allow neo-Nazis and [Ukrainian right-wing radical nationalists] to use your children, wives and elders as human shields.*
_

_​
_ 
_ 
Q World rder

Forwarded from RedPill Crusade ~°Z° (RedPill Crusade)

On February 25, just hours after the invasion began, Russian President Vladimir Putin appealed directly to the personnel of the armed forces of Ukraine: “Do not allow neo-Nazis and [Ukrainian right-wing radical nationalists] to use your children, wives and elders as human shields.

To video: Putin to Ukrainian army: 'Do not let these Nazis use you as human shields'

He was speaking _*️*_ truth, b/c [they], neo-nazis are doing EXACTLY that_*❗*_

Ukrainian Troops Used Nursing Home Residents As Human Shield Near Luhansk - Ombudswoman

Ukrainian Troops Used Nursing Home Residents As Human Shield Near Luhansk - Ombudswoman - UrduPoint

_*⚠*_War Crime: The use of human shields is forbidden by Protocol I of the Geneva Conventions.
 
Sky News

Putin to Ukrainian army: 'Do not let these Nazis use you as human shields'
Vladimir Putin has appealed directly to Ukrainian troops and told them "it will be easier for us to agree if you take power in your own hands".

3.8K viewsRedPill Crusade, 11:46


----------



## Trajanillo (3 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Hasta ahora eras un bufón,
> 
> Cuando los bufones dejaban de tener gracia se les cortaba la cabeza
> 
> Yo me conformaré con meterte en la nevera y olvidarme de tu existencia



Sigue siendo un bufón y gracia tiene sobretodo cuando habla como si tuviera 15 años


----------



## aserejee (3 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Pavlo Borshch, militar del Equipo de Combate de la Brigada 95, que fue capturado cerca de Izyum, dijo que el mando de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas abandonó a su unidad en una zona desconocida.
> Los soldados ni siquiera sabían dónde estaban, lo que llevó a la derrota de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en el sur de Izyum.
> Los militares rusos que llegaron al lugar prestaron los primeros auxilios al soldado herido y ahora su vida no corre peligro.
> 
> ...



deben estar avanzando, los ucranianos ha sido pedido hoy a los civiles evacuar Sviatohirsk (entre izyum et slavyansk).


----------



## kelden (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Zelensky reacciona a las fotos de civiles asesinados por rusos en Bucha:
> 
> "Las madres de los soldados rusos deberían ver eso. Vean qué bastardos han criado. Asesinos, saqueadores, carniceros".



Pero si el hijoputa ese está animando a los civiles a tirar cocteles molotov a los rusos...... qué esperaba? Que se dejaran quemar?


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

Esto requiere una respuesta absolutamente contundente y definitiva contra el estado Ruso: 

1 Expulsión de todos los ciudadanos Rusos de la UE. 
2. Confiscación de sus propiedades. 
3 Anulación completa de cualquier forma de comercio con Rusia. 
4 Imputación de Putin como criminal de guerra. 

Si de verdad queréis parar la guerra aplicarlas.


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

Mis compatriotas, encabezados por el subcomandante del Centro de Entrenamiento del SOBR Akhmat, Khasein Muduyev, no permiten que los nazis y los shaitanos se relajen.

Los muchachos tienen un excelente dominio de las tácticas de la guerra urbana. Los muchos días de entrenamiento en la base no han sido en vano: los chicos se orientan en cualquier situación y toman decisiones con gran rapidez. No se puede retrasar ni un segundo.

En el combate urbano, los chicos logran reprimir al enemigo con fuego. En este momento los chicos están comprometidos en la liberación de Rubizhne. La ciudad está siendo despejada bloque a bloque sin demora.

t.me/RKadyrov_95/1756

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Teuro (3 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ciertamente el menosprecio de la guerra nuclear es otro síntoma, otro dato que obliga a tomar la determinación de escapar de aquí hacia cualquier parte remota del planeta o prepararse a ser inmolado en ese Armagedón.
> 
> La guerra cambió aquel 6 de Agosto, la historia recomenzó aquel día, todo cambió. Nuestros abuelos lo entendieron, y si lo hemos llegado a olvidar es que estamos a las puertas del final, el final de TODO.



En los años 80 había auténtoco pavor a que estallase una guerra nuclear, la sociedad era consciente del peligro. Ahora es un "jijiji" y "jojojo" tanto por parte rusa "no nos dará tiempo a pestañear", "atacar a Varsovia y Berlín decía un comentarista en la TV Rusa", como en occidente. La gente no es consciente que los políticos irán a refugios y dejarán a la población de sus ciudades morir por la detonación, por la radiación o más tarde canibalizándose unos a otros por falta de alimentos.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (3 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1011444




Tiene bastante razón.


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> comete esta cabronazo!
> 
> 
> Y ve a buscar tus muertos de la guerra civil fachuzo!



Yo creo que no eres aún consciente de que eres un hijodelagrandísimaputa…….rata de cloaca...


----------



## Trajanillo (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Esto requiere una respuesta absolutamente contundente y definitiva contra el estado Ruso:
> 
> 1 Expulsión de todos los ciudadanos Rusos de la UE.
> 2. Confiscación de sus propiedades.
> ...



Joder, eres un descojone continuo, no pares que ma parto todo el nardo cuando te leo


----------



## kelden (3 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En los años 80 había auténtoco pavor a que estallase una guerra nuclear, la sociedad era consciente del peligro. Ahora es un "jijiji" y "jojojo" tanto por parte rusa "no nos dará tiempo a pestañear", "atacar a Varsovia y Berlín decía un comentarista en la TV Rusa", como en occidente. La gente n*o es consciente que los políticos irán a refugios* y dejarán a la población de sus ciudades morir por la detonación, por la radiación o más tarde canibalizándose unos a otros por falta de alimentos.




Es igual. No les iba a ir mucho mejor .... Bastante peor diría yo. Es mejor morir rápido y sin dolor que sobrevivir para lo que vendría después.


----------



## Tails (3 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En los años 80 había auténtoco pavor a que estallase una guerra nuclear, la sociedad era consciente del peligro. Ahora es un "jijiji" y "jojojo" tanto por parte rusa "no nos dará tiempo a pestañear", "atacar a Varsovia y Berlín decía un comentarista en la TV Rusa", como en occidente. La gente no es consciente que los políticos irán a refugios y dejarán a la población de sus ciudades morir por la detonación, por la radiación o más tarde canibalizándose unos a otros por falta de alimentos.




Porque la propaganda americana se tomaba en serio 

Ahora se sabe que es propaganda (como Cuba invadiendo Estados Unidos o Corea del Norte invadiendo Estados Unidos)


----------



## Tierra Azul (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Esto requiere una respuesta absolutamente contundente y definitiva contra el estado Ruso:
> 
> 1 Expulsión de todos los ciudadanos Rusos de la UE.
> 2. Confiscación de sus propiedades.
> ...



ve a rusia a buscarlo ninorrata y no te olvides de llevar dorritos


----------



## ciruiostar (3 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Supongo que al igual que apoya que Rusia se anexione Ucrania apoyaría allá por 1810 la anexión de España a Francia.



Los españoles están viudos, el retraso mental de la curia impidió que la modernidad llegará por fin a las estepas de Castilla cuando Napoleón entró a liberarla, el español ansia ser francés envidia todo lo que tiene Francia mientras el solo tiene vergüenza de ser español.


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Joder, eres un descojone continuo, no pares que ma parto todo el nardo cuando te leo



Pues ya está joio de eso se trata.....


----------



## Elimina (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Justicia para Ucrania.
> 
> El hijoPutin es un criminal de guerra



Tú eres muy burro


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> ve a rusia a buscarlo ninorrata y no te olvides de llevar dorritos



Con tu puta madre al fin del mundo...rata inmunda...


----------



## Zhukov (3 Abr 2022)

Según los datos publicados por el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, al ritmo actual de destrucción en ausencia de suministros de Occidente, Ucrania se quedará sin vehículos blindados en tres semanas, artillería y morteros, en 1,5 - 2 meses, lanzacohetes múltiples, en 2,5-3 meses:









Динамика поражения техники ВСУ


Исходя из данных, публикуемых Минобороны России, при нынешних темпах выбытия и при отсутствии поставок с Запада, бронетехника у Украины закончится недели через три, артиллерия и миномёты - через 1,5-2 месяца, РСЗО - через 2,5-3 месяца: ПА и М в таблице - полевая артиллерия и миномёты. Кстати…




chervonec-001.livejournal.com


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

Una caricatura china sobre las sanciones occidentales.

t.me/belvestnik/21275


----------



## ProfeInsti (3 Abr 2022)

*RECUPERADOS 410 CADÁVERES EN LOS BARRIOS DEL NORTE DE KIEV.* 
La fiscalía general de Ucrania cifró este domingo en 410 el número de cadáveres de civiles recuperados hasta ahora en los suburbios del norte de Kiev tras la retirada de las tropas rusas. "410 cuerpos de civiles asesinados han sido sacados hasta ahora del territorio de la región de Kiev," anunció la fiscal general Iryna Venediktova.


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Tú eres muy burro



Y tú muy GILIPOLLAS....


----------



## Kluster (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Esto requiere una respuesta absolutamente contundente y definitiva contra el estado Ruso:
> 
> 1 Expulsión de todos los ciudadanos Rusos de la UE.
> 2. Confiscación de sus propiedades.
> ...



Sigue soñando, campeón.


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Sigue soñando, campeón.



Es lo que queda subcampeon...


----------



## Evangelion (3 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> comete esta cabronazo!
> 
> 
> Y ve a buscar tus muertos de la guerra civil fachuzo!



Vamos a ver pedazo de... si la horda no hubiera invadido Beridansk esas personas haria cola delante de su farmacia para obtener sus medicamentos o de su supermercado para comprar su comida.
Todo un exitazo que tengan que hacer colar para que sus ocupantes les den sus migajas.
Hay que ser un HDLGP para poner esas colas como "logro" de la Horda.


----------



## Kluster (3 Abr 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Los españoles están viudos, el retraso mental de la curia impidió que la modernidad llegará por fin a las estepas de Castilla cuando Napoleón entró a liberarla, el español ansia ser francés envidia todo lo que tiene Francia mientras el solo tiene vergüenza de ser español.



Los españoles tendremos nuestros defectillos, pero no tantos como para envidiar a Francia.


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

Kiev.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39345


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

Asi está la situacion actual:


Las últimas informaciones independientes, todavía no contrastadas es que los ucranianos. Retomaron toda la frontera con Bielorrusia.


----------



## Teuro (3 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Este escenario debe estar provocando sudores fríos (muy fríos) en la cúpula de Eurolandia.
> Es totalmente lógico (desde un punto de vista militar), que una vez constatada que la decisión del gobierno proxi de Ucrania es la "guerra total" (supeditación de todo el esfuerzo social y económico a un único fin bélico, causar el mayor daño posible al enemigo), va en serio y no es solo "ardor guerrero" de los primeros días, no queda otra que ir a esa guerra total.
> Ya que toda capacidad, infraestructura o potencial ucraniano es un activo de guerra, TODO es destruible, especialmente aquellas infraestructuras y equipamientos civiles de doble uso (vg. refinerías, como Kremenchuk u Odesa), hasta ahora no tocadas.
> Si el grado de destrucción (sobre todo auto-destrucción) de la economía ucraniana era ya pavoroso en un escenario de guerra limitada de salón, lo que ahora se abre es la boca del infierno de la reconstrucción.
> ...



El escenario más probable es una partición de Ucrania, una parte se la va a anexionar Rusia, bueno, mejor, creará un estado títere con el que en el futuro lejano se pueda negociar algo y otro que pasará a manos de la UE, quien se encargará de su reconstrucción. Otanlandia perseguirá como crimen de guerra esa partición a la coreana de Ucrania de forma que va a cortar toda relación económica y política con Rusia no quedándole otro remedio a esta que pasar a ser el telonero de China. Una vez que esto se consuma EEUU irá a por China/India/No alienados que es lo que realmente quiere hacer desde hace tiempo. La guerra será económica de 2 bloques enfrentados: China luchando por una globalización más o menos abierta (haciendo trampas mientras mantiene su pie aplastando el cuello ruso esquilmando sus recursos por cuatro perras para vender su producción a bajo coste en el resto del mundo) y EEUU en una especie de nuevo proteccionismo industrial donde tendrá a los europeos bajo su bota en forma de paganinis y consumidores obligatorios de su tecnología y lo que les sobre de energía: Rusia será el "lebensraum" de recursos naturales de China y Europa el "Lebensraum" de financiación y venta de su tecnología. Fijaros que mientras uno quiere esclavizar a sus productores de patatas y mineros, los otros quieren esclavizar clientes. Supongo que ya sabemos todos como terminan estos enfrentamientos a largo plazo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Abr 2022)

❗ La situación en el este de Ucrania a las 19:00 horas del 3 de abril de 2022

Resumamos brevemente los resultados de los últimos días.

▪ Continúa el reagrupamiento y traslado de fuerzas de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas en las direcciones Slobozhansky y Donetsk-Lugansk.

▪ Los aeródromos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (Dnepropetrovsk, Mirgorod, Poltava), el cruce ferroviario en Lozova y
también Refinería de Petróleo Kremenchug.

▪ El NM de la LPR y las Fuerzas Armadas de RF continúan las operaciones de combate en el área de Severodonetsk-Lysichansk, se informó que comenzaron los combates por Borovskoye al este de estas ciudades.

En las batallas de Marinka y Popasnaya. Se informó que la mayor parte de Novobakhmutovka fue capturada por las fuerzas aliadas.

Desde los satélites, se pueden ver incendios en el área del asentamiento de Popasnaya, Zolote, Pervomaisk.

▪ No hay intentos de desarrollar una ofensiva a lo largo de Izyum ni hacia Barvenkovo ni hacia Slavyansk.

▪Continúa el asalto a Mariupol. Un mapa separado está disponible aquí.




#mapa #Donetsk #Lugansk #Rusia #Ucrania #Kharkov
@rybar


----------



## ProfeInsti (3 Abr 2022)

*MACRON: RUSIA DEBERÁ RESPONDER POR BUCHA.* 
El presidente francés Macron, calificó de "inaguantables" las imágenes que muestran los cadáveres de docenas de civiles en el suburbio de Bucha, al norte de Kiev, y aseguró que "las autoridades rusas deberán responder por esos crímenes". 
En un mensaje de Twitter, publicado después de un comunicado de Exteriores de Francia, Macron mostró su "compasión por las víctimas y solidaridad con Ucrania".


----------



## Teuro (3 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Alemania se negó a suministrar a Ucrania los 100 vehículos de combate de infantería Marder que Kiev solicitó la semana pasada - Welt, citando fuentes*



Lo mismo ya están en plan canadiense: "Es que nos estamos quedando sin material ... por si acaso ..."


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (3 Abr 2022)

¿A cuánto nos sale la bromita Sorosiana globalista?

. "El crecimiento está bajando, los precios están subiendo": ministro de Finanzas alemán declara que la situación en Ucrania "empobrece a todos"
_
"Las sanciones [contra el Gobierno ruso] ya no tienen precedentes. Pero deben golpear al régimen de Putin y *no comprometer la estabilidad de Alemania*", defendió._


----------



## Covaleda (3 Abr 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Los españoles están viudos, el retraso mental de la curia impidió que la modernidad llegará por fin a las estepas de Castilla cuando Napoleón entró a liberarla, el español ansia ser francés envidia todo lo que tiene Francia mientras el solo tiene vergüenza de ser español.



La gente como tú merece todo lo malo que le pase.


----------



## Impresionante (3 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *MACRON: RUSIA DEBERÁ RESPONDER POR BUCHA.*
> El presidente francés Macron, calificó de "inaguantables" las imágenes que muestran los cadáveres de docenas de civiles en el suburbio de Bucha, al norte de Kiev, y aseguró que "las autoridades rusas deberán responder por esos crímenes".
> En un mensaje de Twitter, publicado después de un comunicado de Exteriores de Francia, Macron mostró su "compasión por las víctimas y solidaridad con Ucrania".



Pues ya ha respondido. FAKE

. "Una nueva provocación": Rusia rechaza las acusaciones sobre el asesinato de civiles en Bucha, cerca de Kiev


----------



## Teuro (3 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Me arriesgo a meter la pata, pero creo que la industria alemana no va a parar por falta de electricidad bano ningún supuesto. Así que ignoramos como se va a instrumentalizar la cosa, pero lo que no va a pasar es el parón total.


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

Situación en el este de Ucrania a las *19.00* horas del 3 de abril de 2022

Resumamos brevemente los últimos días.

▪ Continúa el reagrupamiento y el redespliegue de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en las direcciones de Slobozhansky y Donetsk-Lugansk.

▪ Los aeródromos de las AFU (Dnipropetrovsk, Mirgorod, Poltava), el nudo ferroviario de Lozova y el
Refinería de Kremenchug.

▪ La LNR y las Fuerzas Armadas rusas siguen combatiendo en la zona de Severodonetsk-Lysychansk, y se informa del inicio de los combates por Borovskoye al este de estas ciudades.

Hay combates en Marinka y Popasna. Se informó de que la mayor parte de Novobakhmutivka había sido capturada por las fuerzas aliadas.

Los satélites muestran focos de tensión cerca de Popasna, Zolote y Pervomaisk.

▪ Todavía no hay intentos de desarrollar una ofensiva hacia Barvenkovo o Sloviansk.

▪ El asalto a Mariupol continúa. Un mapa separado está disponible aquí.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39351


----------



## Michael_Knight (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hay gente muerta en las calles de Bucha. Asesinado así, sin ninguna necesidad. Aquí hay un abuelo que estaba montando en bicicleta: le dispararon en la cabeza. El cuerpo ha estado tirado allí durante semanas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahora viene Hercules-Poirot y nos lo blanquea, digo nos lo explica.


----------



## Teuro (3 Abr 2022)

VittorioValencia dijo:


> Pregunta a los foreros. No estais viendo una cierta deconstruccion de la UE.
> Cada país esta mostrando una postura diferente ante la crisis de la guerra y la energia.
> Los balticos, muy belicistas y suicidas. Alemania y Francia q mantienen compras de gas. Otros neutrales como Austria y Hungria. Y otros como España, con planes diferentes a la UE en cuanto a la energia.
> 
> ...



No. Estamos ante una jaula de grillos donde cada uno toca su canción. Llevamos así desde la propia fundación de la UE.


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

Situación en Mariupol a las *14:00* horas del 3 de abril de 2022

▪ En la orilla derecha, los principales combates tienen lugar en el distrito de Primorsky, donde la agrupación ucraniana está prácticamente dividida en dos partes. En la zona de la avenida Nakhimov y el complejo deportivo Illichivets las fuerzas armadas ucranianas han equipado una fortificación.

▪ En la Margen Izquierda, las fuerzas aliadas ocupan cuarteles en la zona de la calle Taganrog.

▪ Continúan los enfrentamientos con unidades bloqueadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y combatientes de Azov en la Siderúrgica Azovstal.


----------



## Erwin (3 Abr 2022)

Disculpad si se ha posteado, pero me parece muy interesante para colocarnos en el contexto en el que se desarrolla el conflicto:



PD: Está en catalán, mis disculpas. Subtitulos y traducción, no queda otra


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Abr 2022)

*Sesión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa ruso Igor Konashenkov a partir de las 19.00 horas del 3 de abril de 2022*

▪ Unidades de las tropas de la República Popular de Donetsk, continuando la ofensiva están combatiendo en la zona de NOVOBAKHMUTOVKA y TROITSKY.

En el área de Novoselovka, las unidades en retirada de la 25ª Brigada Aerotransportada de Ucrania sufrieron grandes pérdidas como resultado de un ataque de artillería. Más de 40 militantes y 7 vehículos blindados fueron destruidos.

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa continuaron atacando la infraestructura militar de Ucrania.

Los misiles lanzados desde el aire de alta precisión destruyeron grandes instalaciones de almacenamiento de combustible en KONSTANTINOVKA, región de Mykolaiv, SLAVUT, región de Rivne y TERNOPIL. Desde estas instalaciones se suministró combustible a grupos de tropas ucranianas en las direcciones de Nikolaev y Donetsk.

Como resultado del ataque en el aeródromo de BALOVNOE, en el suburbio de NIKOLAEV, quedaron destruidos un estacionamiento de aeronaves y un depósito de combustible.

Un ataque en el aeródromo militar VASYLKOV en la región de Kiev inutilizó el Centro de Alerta y Control de Aviación y Defensa Aérea de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania.

▪ Durante el día, la aviación operacional-táctica y militar de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas impactó 42 instalaciones militares de Ucrania.

Entre ellos: tres lanzadores de sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, incluidos un Buk-M1 y dos Osa-AKM, una batería de artillería, dos instalaciones de sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple, dos depósitos de campo de cohetes y armas de artillería y municiones, así como 8 bastiones y áreas de concentración de equipo militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

▪ Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron tres vehículos aéreos no tripulados en el aire en las áreas de los asentamientos de KRASNOGORKA y GRABOVSKOE.

▪En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, 386 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 224 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 1918 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 209 lanzacohetes múltiples, 814 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros, así como 1789 unidades de vehículos militares especiales han sido destruidos.

#Rusia Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Chic@s, cuidado con estas cagadas... el muerto sigue muerto y no mueve el brazo, es una gota de agua o arañazo el que provoca el efecto.



Es ya agua pasada, los muertos llevaban brazaletes blancos rusos, pero cuando salió el video no se sabia, podia haber sido claramente un montaje y el video lo desmontaba, era dudoso pero conveniente a la causa, pero claro, ay la conciencia y la reputación, los nazis no tienen esos problemas, mienten y mienten y vuelven a mentir y todo dios se lo compra, pero los angelicales tienen que salvar su alma inmortal....¡a la mierda!.


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

Los habitantes de la ciudad de Rubizhne, en la RNL, donde todavía hay combates en las afueras, entierran a sus muertos en los patios de los edificios de apartamentos debido a los constantes bombardeos

t.me/boris_rozhin/39350

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Ahmat Sila (3 Abr 2022)

Asimismo, todo esto "confirma de forma irrefutablemente que las fotos y los videos de Bucha son otra escenificación del régimen de Kiev para los medios de comunicación occidentales, como ocurrió en Mariúpol con la maternidad, así como en otras ciudades", resumió el Ministerio de Defensa.

A otra cosa que es Gerundio

Sila


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Teuro (3 Abr 2022)

chusto dijo:


> La "factura" de la reconstruccion es muy facil. Es mas, si participas como pais, saldras ganando seguro. Te lo cobras con sus materias primas a precio de saldo.
> 
> Yo creo que el mejor escenario seria que esto terminara con una especie de Congreso de Viena, donde solo estuvieramos europeos. Ni gusanos, ni chinos, ni turcos....100% europeos y negociando un futuro de 100 años de paz proximos integrando en fases la economia de la UE con RUSIA.
> Europa no se puede convertir en el campo de batalla de USA, China o la proxima potencia emergente. Tenemos el potencial para erigirnos con la hegemonia mundial y es nuestra obligacion. De lo contrario nos joderan desde el Algarve hasta Vladivostotk.
> ...



Deja de hacerte pajas sobre un "Anschluss" europeo. Es imposible mientras Rusia sea una nación fuertemente nacionalista. Les falta humildad, menos endiosamiento, soberbia y orgullo vacuo. La treta de ellos es que se quedarían con el 24% de la asociación resultante muy por encima del 13% de Alemania o del 8% de España. Pero ya te digo que su nacionalismo les lleva a que de ninguna manera aceptarían una unión donde no tuvieran más del 50% de la asociación, la capital fuera Moscú y el único idioma de trabajo fuera el ruso.

No te imagines lo que es sencillamente imposible ahora ni en 100 años. El futuro de Europa es su africanización (Rusia europea incluida) y el de Sibera su control por parte de China.


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

De hecho, con la provocación en Bucha, Kiev está legalizando futuras purgas en los territorios ocupados por el ejército ruso. Occidente ha dado efectivamente su consentimiento a Ucrania para la ejecución extrajudicial de quienes consideran traidores. Habrá nuevos vídeos y nuevas acusaciones.

Y en esto, por supuesto, también está nuestra culpa. Debemos seguir viviendo con esto. Y llegar hasta el final.

t.me/sashakots/30771


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

¿Sabes lo que os pasa a muchos ? Que queréis esconder la salvajada del hijoPutin. 

Apoyáis que un dictador invada un país democrático y lleve más de un mes bombardeándolo y asesinando a su población y os molestan las imágenes de los hechos. 

Queréis esconder a los muertos, a los niños asesinados y mutilados, las fosas comunes, las familias enteras tiroteadas o bajo los escombros, las ciudades arrasadas. 

Si por vosotros fuera no daríais cobertura a esta salvaje invasión. Son varios los periodistas asesinados por Putin solo por querer contar lo que está pasando. 

No tenéis vergüenza. Por eso os limitáis a escribir que todo es falso.


----------



## El-Mano (3 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No le deis vueltas. Ese video lo han publicado los de la isla de las serpientes. A partir de ese día credibilidad cero. Es lo que hay.
> 
> Es lo que tiene dedicarse a la propaganda y al bulo. En el remoto caso de que por una vez digas la verdad, nadie te va a creer.





Fabs dijo:


> Esa no es velocidad suficiente para que el agua corra hacia arriba por el cristal.





ZHU DE dijo:


> Es ya agua pasada, los muertos llevaban brazaletes blancos rusos, pero cuando salió el video no se sabia, podia haber sido claramente un montaje y el video lo desmontaba, era dudoso pero conveniente a la causa, pero claro, ay la conciencia y la reputación, los nazis no tienen esos problemas, mienten y mienten y vuelven a mentir y todo dios se lo compra, pero los angelicales tienen que salvar su alma inmortal....¡a la mierda!.



La fuente que lo desmiente es prorusa, lo que desmiente es que el muerto del brazo se mueva, no desmiente nada más. Aquí se vé de otra manera:


Luego tenemos las imagenes de que una buena parte llevan en el brazo brazaletes blancos, entre otras cosas... eso apunta el asunto hacia los ucranianos. Yo creo que artillearon, y entraron cargandose a todo sospechoso de colaboracionista o proruso. Pero cuidado con los videos falsos o malinterpretados.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (3 Abr 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Manda cojones tener que thankear a comunistas.



Asi me siento yo...son unos zopencos que no ven mas alla de metro y medio delante de sus narices...

Pero en este tema llevan mucha razon.


----------



## Teuro (3 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> No se si eres consciente que estás defendiendo, con uñas y dientes, los intereses de la familia Biden a los que les importas UN MOJON.



Y a los rusos el devenir de España no les importa ni la décima parte de un mojón. Es más, nos hubieran balcanizado en 2017 si hubieran podido.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> La fuente que lo desmiente es prorusa, lo que desmiente es que el muerto del brazo se mueva, no desmiente nada más. Aquí se vé de otra manera:
> 
> 
> Luego tenemos las imagenes de que una buena parte llevan en el brazo brazaletes blancos, entre otras cosas... eso apunta el asunto hacia los ucranianos. Yo creo que artillearon, y entraron cargandose a todo sospechoso de colaboracionista o proruso. Pero cuidado con los videos falsos o malinterpretados.



Los banderistas no paran de publicar videos falsos y todo el mundo los aplaude, ¿tienen bula?


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Abr 2022)

La situación no pinta bien para Rusia, el repliegue en Kiev ha sido una catástrofe moral y propagandistica que pasará factura. La moral ucraniana está por las nubes, ninguna explicación "técnica" rusa de esta desbandada va a ser entendida a medida que la guerra continue en fase de desgaste en el resto de frentes. Solo una ofensiva demoledora en el Donbass, la prometida ofensiva, puede borrar este escenario de derrota clara en Kiev. 
Yo doy un mes de plazo a Rusia antes de comenzar a ver esta campaña como un error muy grande a nivel militar. Además tengo muchas reservas del éxito de esta operación sobre el Donbass, está muy claro que nos están vendiendo una operación Ciudadela, con dos pinzas a norte y sur que confluyen sobre un frente fortificado en profundidad. No lo tengo nada claro, si hasta el momento los avances són mínimos nada hace pensar que eso cambie, más aún con la amenaza sobre Kiev conjurada y el lógico refuerzo ucraniano en otros escenarios al quedar liberadas fuerzas. 
O Rusia trae unidades frescas de relevo en proporciones desequilibrantes, o NO ME CREO NADA.

Lo siento, pero pienso así, y no tiene nada que ver con mis deseos o preferencias.


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

Las atrocidades de las tropas rusas en Bucha, en imágenes La organización de derechos humanos Human Rights Watch (HRW) denunció este domingo en un informe que en las zonas de Ucrania bajo control de Rusia se han cometido "ejecuciones sumarias" y "otros graves abusos" que podrían constituir crímenes de guerra. (El País.)


----------



## Iskra (3 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Dron ruso capturado....imagino que deben anular todos los sistemas geolocalización los ukras.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1010782



No sé si alguien más se habrá fijado (algo he visto de Mazuste) porque entre tonterías, niñatadas, mensajer repetidos y demás es casi imposible seguir el hilo (hasta con el iggnore a rebosar), pero es que en la foto de los ukros sale el mismísimo Bandera hasta en blanco y negro!!!
Con esto creo que queda todo dicho de los bulos y montajes.
Agradezco los buenos aportes, pero (sobre todo por trabajo) me resulta imposible seguir el hilo. La actualidad la sigo por canales más despejados de telegram.
Saludos a todos y mis mejores deseos para la gente de bien, especialmente del sufrido Donbass.


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

¿Por qué se produjo la provocación en Bucha? ¿No en Irpen? No en Gostomel. ¿Por qué no la autopista a Lviv? ¿No murieron civiles allí? Fueron asesinados. Pero se ha elegido a Bucha porque los tecnólogos occidentales (ya sabemos cuántos de ellos participaron en el apoyo a Kiev) son gente inteligente (a diferencia de nuestros turbo-patriotas, que gritan sobre estúpidos sacos de dinero).

Así que Bucha es consonante con el inglés butcher. Y este juego de palabras los medios de comunicación occidentales empezarán a utilizarlo y a darle vueltas. Si no lo ha hecho ya. Porque hay gente en los medios de comunicación que no es estúpida, tiene manos firmes, ojos cínicos y sabios. Hace dos días escribí: un plebeyo no analiza, no tiene pensamiento crítico, vive con las emociones, y como un pez guppy reacciona a la comida.

Además, no hay nada nuevo en este momento. Eso fue en Alepo -los rusos gaseaban a los sirios-, en Srebrenica, como bien recuerda un colega, los serbios eran los malos entonces, eso fue en la Primera y Segunda Compañías en Chechenia -los rusos mataban a todos indiscriminadamente-. Lo mismo ocurrió antes de la Guerra de Crimea en 1853: los rusos mataron a los marineros turcos heridos con pifias. En resumen, la tecnología no aporta nada nuevo.

Por eso es doblemente decepcionante. Porque todo esto, toda esta provocación podría haberse evitado. Simplemente para captar en vídeo las calles de Bucha y otras ciudades, cuando nuestras tropas salían de allí. Esto es una guerra de información. Se lleva a cabo así. La táctica y la estrategia son las mismas que en la guerra convencional, pero los medios son diferentes.

Ahora, en realidad, sobre lo que podría haber ocurrido en Bucha. Sasha Kotz ha descrito todo correctamente y con detalle. Y estoy de acuerdo con él. Después de nuestra retirada, los nazis simplemente vinieron y mataron a los sospechosos de ayudar a los militares rusos. O, al menos, en simpatía por ellos. Las personas asesinadas son ahora llamadas víctimas de la agresión rusa. De nuevo en Srebrenica. Allí, Occidente contó con las víctimas de los horribles matones serbios, incluidos los serbios que fueron exterminados por los combatientes bosnios.

Así que ahora se está copiando la situación. Aquí hay un vídeo en el que un ucraniano mata a un soldado ruso con un cuchillo. Y Occidente no ve este vídeo en absoluto. Porque no lo necesitan. Y además no mataron a un hombre, sino a un ruso, razona el periodista occidental. Y hay un vídeo con muertos tirados en las calles de una ciudad militar. Los rusos lo hicieron, nos informan los mismos medios occidentales, aunque no hay ninguna prueba. Bueno, porque quién más podría ser culpable sino los rusos. Y además, hay que hacer olvidar rápidamente a todo el mundo (bueno, a quien vio de repente en Occidente) las atrocidades de los nazis ucranianos. Y para eso hay que volver a decir que los rusos son aún peores. Es decir, en absoluto.

Eso es lo que debemos aprender de una vez por todas. Nuestra culpa es que no somos ellos, que somos rusos. Y debemos llevar a cabo toda la guerra de información, teniendo en cuenta su percepción de nosotros, de nuestro país y su actitud hacia nosotros.

También les recordaré la historia del pueblo de Korisha - Masakra e Korishos en albanés. Cuando los aviones de la OTAN bombardearon con municiones de racimo a los refugiados albaneses, a los que la OTAN estaba protegiendo.

Así que, a pesar de todas las pruebas de que fueron aviones de la Alianza, los medios de comunicación occidentales dijeron que los refugiados fueron asesinados por las fuerzas especiales serbias. Cuando fue imposible negarlo -los serbios hicieron públicas las interceptaciones de las conversaciones de los pilotos- Javier Solana dijo que de todas formas todo era culpa de los serbios.

Porque fue el ejército serbio el que utilizó a los refugiados kosovares de la aldea de Korish como escudo humano. Y el pueblo era, por supuesto, el puesto de mando del ejército serbio -de hecho no lo era, las tropas estaban paradas a unos kilómetros de distancia, los albaneses no entraban en el pueblo donde estaban los serbios- porque la OTAN estaba en objetivos legítimos, y la sangre de los refugiados seguía en los serbios.

En resumen. Ahora nos espera más o menos la misma historia. No menos descarado, no menos absurdo. Y totalmente predecible. La conclusión (demasiado obvia, pero no habrá otra) es que ha llegado el momento de ser proactivos. Sea el primero en lanzar ataques de información. Una nueva generación de conflictos. "La psique de las naciones en guerra es la cuarta dimensión".

t.me/sashakots/30770


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## ProfeInsti (3 Abr 2022)

Polonia se ofrece a estacionar armas nucleares de EE.UU. en su territorio si Washington se lo pide.


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Francotirador Wali (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> ¿Sabes lo que os pasa a muchos ? Que queréis esconder la salvajada del hijoPutin.
> 
> Apoyáis que un dictador invada un país democrático y lleve más de un mes bombardeándolo y asesinando a su población y os molestan las imágenes de los hechos.
> 
> ...



pais democratico? si no dejan salir a sus ciudadanos. ignore por subnormal


----------



## MiguelLacano (3 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> La situación no pinta bien para Rusia, el repliegue en Kiev ha sido una catástrofe moral y propagandistica que pasará factura. La moral ucraniana está por las nubes, ninguna explicación "técnica" rusa de esta desbandada va a ser entendida a medida que la guerra continue en fase de desgaste en el resto de frentes. Solo una ofensiva demoledora en el Donbass, la prometida ofensiva, puede borrar este escenario de derrota clara en Kiev.
> Yo doy un mes de plazo a Rusia antes de comenzar a ver esta campaña como un error muy grande a nivel militar. Además tengo muchas reservas del éxito de esta operación sobre el Donbass, está muy claro que nos están vendiendo una operación Ciudadela, con dos pinzas a norte y sur que confluyen sobre un frente fortificado en profundidad. No lo tengo nada claro, si hasta el momento los avances són mínimos nada hace pensar que eso cambie, más aún con la amenaza sobre Kiev conjurada y el lógico refuerzo ucraniano en otros escenarios al quedar liberadas fuerzas.
> O Rusia trae unidades frescas de relevo en proporciones desequilibrantes, o NO ME CREO NADA.
> 
> Lo siento, pero pienso así, y no tiene nada que ver con mis deseos o preferencias.



Así pienso yo, ahora mismo. O Rusia se implica más y se deja de contemplaciones y hace la guerra de verdad o la derrota será clara y contundente. En lo económico tampoco veo la determinación necesaria, por más que mantenga el pulso. Rusia no lo tenía facil, pero creo que comete un error histórico si continua con una "operación especial" sin pasar a una guerra abierta y con las colateralidades que sean oportunas y necesarias.


----------



## Kluster (3 Abr 2022)

Erwin dijo:


> Disculpad si se ha posteado, pero me parece muy interesante para colocarnos en el contexto en el que se desarrolla el conflicto:
> 
> 
> 
> PD: Está en catalán, mis disculpas. Subtitulos y traducción, no queda otra



Nos quieren joder vivos. Con la excusa de la pandemia y ahora con lo de la guerra están aprovechando para pisar el acelerador.

En este foro llevamos años hablando de la argentinización de España y no es ninguna broma.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (3 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Polonia se ofrece a estacionar armas nucleares de EE.UU. en su territorio si Washington se lo pide.




*Necesitamos enlace, es una noticia importante*. De ser cierto, su pueblo debe rebelarse. Que es eso de guardar ARMAS NUCLEARES de un pais extranjero estando al lado en guerra?


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

Durante dos días, Alexei Szabulin, de la Infantería de Marina rusa, le contó a la televisión Zwiezda sobre el "chicista" en las cercanías de Bucza. Es uno de los oficiales directamente responsables de los crímenes en esta zona.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Abr 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> No sé si alguien más se habrá fijado (algo he visto de Mazuste) porque entre tonterías, niñatadas, mensajer repetidos y demás es casi imposible seguir el hilo (hasta con el iggnore a rebosar), pero es que en la foto de los ukros sale el mismísimo Bandera hasta en blanco y negro!!!
> Con esto creo que queda todo dicho de los bulos y montajes.
> Agradezco los buenos aportes, pero (sobre todo por trabajo) me resulta imposible seguir el hilo. La actualidad la sigo por canales más despejados de telegram.
> Saludos a todos y mis mejores deseos para la gente de bien, especialmente del sufrido Donbass.



Sí...seguramente el ukra no lleva pasamontañas


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Esto requiere una respuesta absolutamente contundente y definitiva contra el estado Ruso:
> 
> 1 Expulsión de todos los ciudadanos Rusos de la UE.
> 2. Confiscación de sus propiedades.
> ...



¿Que tienes 12 años?


----------



## NEKRO (3 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1011444



A este deberían nombrarlo Papa


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (3 Abr 2022)

*Los Rusos no han bombardeado la refinería de Odessa, la han destruido.*


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Abr 2022)

BMP-1 destruido de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con el módulo "Spis".

Makarov, región de Kiev, abril.


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (3 Abr 2022)

. La aviación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia destruye 42 instalaciones militares en Ucrania
_
40 personas y 7 vehículos blindados fueron destruidos cerca del pueblo de Novosiólovka en una ofensiva de las tropas de la República Popular de Donetsk._


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Así pienso yo, ahora mismo. O Rusia se implica más y se deja de contemplaciones y hace la guerra de verdad o la derrota será clara y contundente. En lo económico tampoco veo la determinación necesaria, por más que mantenga el pulso. Rusia no lo tenía facil, pero creo que comete un error histórico si continua con una "operación especial" sin pasar a una guerra abierta y con las colateralidades que sean oportunas y necesarias.



No puedo estar mas de acuerdo, parace Napoleón en el Beresina, (que el Gran Corso me perdone por ponerle en ese bando) , Con 100.000 hombres era palmario que no se podia derrotar a un ejército de 250.000, creo que el mando ruso está atrapado, si mueve reservas a ambos lados de la caldera, los satélites USA se lo chivaran a los nazis y no habrá sorpresa, pero si no lo hace, los nazis solo tienen que aguantar contra un ejército similar o inferior al suyo. Zutuzov debe cortar el lado izquierdo de Beresina.


----------



## Teuro (3 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Esta usted seguro de todo eso? Lo esta siquiera al 60%? No, no lo está, nadie lo sabe. Lo que tengo claro es que no nos están diciendo la verdad y que contra más mayor me hago más escéptico soy, así que deja de contarme historias de miedo porque Rusia no tiene capacidad para hacer lo que dices porque ocupar un país es muy caro en recursos y personal y me estáis vendiendo la moto que quiere invadir y ocupar del orden de 10 países, si usted es un credulo y se cree las historias para no dormir que le cuentan es su problema, yo no veo ese miedo ni ese riesgo,



No nos dicen la verdad, por lo que me tengo que guiar por las apariencias y las que nos llegan (sesgadas y manipuladas, por supuesto) es que Rusia ha invadido un país que no quiere ser invadido, que miles de ucros han vuelto a su país para defenderlo, que se han alistado miles de personsas de forma voluntaria y que no dejan salir a ningún hombre del país ante su posible movilización para la guera, que Rusia niega la soberanía de ese país y considera que es un "vasayo", que invadir el país para "desnazificarlo" es tomar por subnormal con quien confiesa tal rueda de molino, que el objetivo es anexionarse "lebensraum", que Rusia ha mentido desde el inicio de forma sistemática, que los medios de comunicación manipulan en Rusia y en Occidente, que hay censura en occidente y de forma oficial en Rusia, que Ucrania hace propaganda con el desastre con escenificaciones y bulos, que se están ejecutando a gente en Ucrania ante la sospecha de ser "traidores", que hay linchamientos en forma de inmovilizar a gente en árboles y dejándolos a la intemperie a su suerte, etc.

Además:
¿Es Putin un nacionalista ruso? Sí.
¿Es Putin un alma caritativa, benefactor de la humanidad o un, échate a temblar, "filántropo"? No.
¿Hay en Ucrania neofascistas? Si (que lance una piedra quién no los tenga).
¿Está haciendo Rusia política imperialista al estilo decimononico? Si.
¿Es Ucrania un estado fascista? No.
¿Se está aprovechando de la situación EEUU, China, La India, Pakistan, Arabia, Turquía, Israel, etc.? Si
¿La más perjudicada es Europa? Si.
¿Y que dentro de la UE la más perjudicada va a ser España? Nos ha tocado la negra, bueno, desde la crisis de la .com la ostia más grande siempre se la termina llevando España, los precedentes de la crisis del ladrillo y del covid no nos invitan a ser optimistas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Los Rusos no han bombardeado la refinería de Odessa, la han destruido.*



Uff que infierno


----------



## Disidentpeasant (3 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Ucrania detiene el reclutamiento de combatientes extranjeros en medio de una avalancha de voluntarios no capacitados y falta de armas de fuego
> 
> _



 Lo pausan dicen juasjuas.
Que no les va ni el tato, menos después de que ayer los rusos mataran a 100 de un pepinazo, convenientemente tapado por los medios.


----------



## vladimirovich (3 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> La situación no pinta bien para Rusia, el repliegue en Kiev ha sido una catástrofe moral y propagandistica que pasará factura. La moral ucraniana está por las nubes, ninguna explicación "técnica" rusa de esta desbandada va a ser entendida a medida que la guerra continue en fase de desgaste en el resto de frentes. Solo una ofensiva demoledora en el Donbass, la prometida ofensiva, puede borrar este escenario de derrota clara en Kiev.
> Yo doy un mes de plazo a Rusia antes de comenzar a ver esta campaña como un error muy grande a nivel militar. Además tengo muchas reservas del éxito de esta operación sobre el Donbass, está muy claro que nos están vendiendo una operación Ciudadela, con dos pinzas a norte y sur que confluyen sobre un frente fortificado en profundidad. No lo tengo nada claro, si hasta el momento los avances són mínimos nada hace pensar que eso cambie, más aún con la amenaza sobre Kiev conjurada y el lógico refuerzo ucraniano en otros escenarios al quedar liberadas fuerzas.
> O Rusia trae unidades frescas de relevo en proporciones desequilibrantes, o NO ME CREO NADA.
> 
> Lo siento, pero pienso así, y no tiene nada que ver con mis deseos o preferencias.



Parece que empiezas a asumir la realidad Billy Ray, te felicito por ello.

Z es una cagada de dimensiones historicas cuyo impacto sobre Rusia aun no podemos vislumbrar, pero ya ha demostrado que el nivel de la actual elite rusa es nefasto y que el autocrata debe largarse ( una muerte natural ahora serie extremadamente conveniente).

Todo el ataque al norte de Ucrania (Kiev, Chernigov y Sumy) lo unico que ha conseguido es unir a los ucranianos y crear en ellos una determinacion total de lucha que no tenian hace 2 meses, no puedes entrar en Ucrania a decirles que vas a disolver su pais, puedes entrar en el Este y decir que vas a proteger a la poblacion rusofila alli bla, bla y la mayoria de los ucras hubiesen pasado de luchar.

Ahora los ucras llevan un subidon total, el oso se ha mostrado no ya vulnerable sino debil y estupido y la rectificacion de Z a estas alturas va a ser muy dificil sino imposible.


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

*Blinken (EEUU): "La guerra es una derrota estratégica para Rusia"*
El secretario de Estado de EE.UU., *Antony Blinken*, dijo este domingo que la guerra en *Ucrania *está siendo un "revés estratégico enorme" y una "derrota estratégica" para *Rusia*, que no ha conseguido ninguno de sus objetivos.

En una entrevista en el canal televisivo *CNN*, el máximo responsable de la diplomacia estadounidense explicó que los rusos tenían tres objetivos al comienzo de la invasión el pasado 24 de febrero: subyugar Ucrania a la voluntad rusa, reafirmar el poder de *Rusia *y dividir a *Occidente *y a la *OTAN*.


----------



## ciruiostar (3 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> La situación no pinta bien para Rusia, el repliegue en Kiev ha sido una catástrofe moral y propagandistica que pasará factura. La moral ucraniana está por las nubes, ninguna explicación "técnica" rusa de esta desbandada va a ser entendida a medida que la guerra continue en fase de desgaste en el resto de frentes. Solo una ofensiva demoledora en el Donbass, la prometida ofensiva, puede borrar este escenario de derrota clara en Kiev.
> Yo doy un mes de plazo a Rusia antes de comenzar a ver esta campaña como un error muy grande a nivel militar. Además tengo muchas reservas del éxito de esta operación sobre el Donbass, está muy claro que nos están vendiendo una operación Ciudadela, con dos pinzas a norte y sur que confluyen sobre un frente fortificado en profundidad. No lo tengo nada claro, si hasta el momento los avances són mínimos nada hace pensar que eso cambie, más aún con la amenaza sobre Kiev conjurada y el lógico refuerzo ucraniano en otros escenarios al quedar liberadas fuerzas.
> O Rusia trae unidades frescas de relevo en proporciones desequilibrantes, o NO ME CREO NADA.
> 
> Lo siento, pero pienso así, y no tiene nada que ver con mis deseos o preferencias.



Putin simplemente está pensando demasiado y actuando como un zoquete apostándole a una negociación ridícula con el régimen intransigente de Ucrania, algún general debió decirle al monje que, si ya tumbó la puerta yendo a la guerra que se afane hasta las últimas consecuencias, estas cosas con Stalin no pasaban hace rato que Ucrania hubiera sido aplanada, atrás ni para tomar impulso ¿Cómo es eso que te retiras sin lograr nada? Eso solo puede considerarse una derrota Rusia en esto se juega su posición como gran potencia más que el propio Estados Unidos no hay excusas que valgan para para unas acciones tan blandengues.

Si tropas necesitaba para acabar con Ucrania tan fácil como decretar la movilización general 1 millón de hombres en pie de guerra y barrer con todo hasta la frontera polaca sin tantas tonterías, esto ha durado demasiado.


----------



## delhierro (3 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Situación en Mariupol a las *14:00* horas del 3 de abril de 2022
> 
> ▪ En la orilla derecha, los principales combates tienen lugar en el distrito de Primorsky, donde la agrupación ucraniana está prácticamente dividida en dos partes. En la zona de la avenida Nakhimov y el complejo deportivo Illichivets las fuerzas armadas ucranianas han equipado una fortificación.
> 
> ...



Los del complejo deportivo fortificado, es un poco raro. ¿ que les impide bombardearlo con la aviación o los barcos ? Venga compro el puerto, la metalurgica que son muy caros de reconstruir....pero esa zona de campos de tenis , futbol etc.. no se. Si se mira el mapa no hay casas civiles tampoco.


----------



## Teuro (3 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Si la UE peta no pasa una década sin que estemos de nuevo a ostias entre nosotros.



Absolutamente cierto.


----------



## Kluster (3 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Polonia se ofrece a estacionar armas nucleares de EE.UU. en su territorio si Washington se lo pide.



Se está rifando un nuke y polonia comprando papeletas a destajo.


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Polonia se ofrece a estacionar armas nucleares de EE.UU. en su territorio si Washington se lo pide.



Precisamente esa es la única aptitud que los rusos entienden.. Con las politicas de apaciguamiento practicadas por Francia o Alemania lo único que se consigue es que los Rusos se envalentonen e intenten cada día ir un poquito mas lejos a ver hasta donde les dejamos. 

La posición de Polonia es la correcta para evitar más conflicto y más muertos


----------



## arriondas (3 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Racak 2.0. Después de que las fuerzas serbias se retirasen de aquella aldea en Kosovo y el UÇK volviera a entrar en ella... aparecen un montón de civiles masacrados, algunos de ellos incluso mutilados, algo que no entraba en el modus operandi de los serbios. Cuando un equipo forense llegó a la zona, pudo constatar algunas cosas un tanto peculiares. El número de casquillos encontrados no coincidía ni con los balazos en los cuerpos ni con la cantidad de cadáveres, eran menos de lo esperable en una matanza como esa; las ropas de unos cuantos de los muertos no estaban agujereadas ni destrozadas, y en otros casos los orificios no coincidían con los balazos, era como si se las hubiesen puesto después de habérselos cargado. 

La jefa del equipo forense, una noruega, admitió que William Walker, el jefe de la misión de verificación en Kosovo, la obligó a firmar un informe falso donde se culpaba a Belgrado. Antes de ello, Walker había visitado Racak, afirmando que los serbios habían cometido un crimen contra la humanidad. El objetivo era provocar la intervención de la OTAN...


----------



## NEKRO (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Zelensky reacciona a las fotos de civiles asesinados por rusos en Bucha:
> 
> "Las madres de los soldados rusos deberían ver eso. Vean qué bastardos han criado. Asesinos, saqueadores, carniceros".



Sabes que pasa de verdad, que a las madres de los soldados les importa una mierda si sus hijos matan a uno o a tres mil mientras ellos vuelvan a casa. Esto es el mundo real y no tu fantasia disney.


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> ¿Sabes lo que os pasa a muchos ? Que queréis esconder la salvajada del hijoPutin.



¿Tu sabes que la guerra no es de Rusia contra Ucrania, sino de Rusia contra EEUU?
Es que por tus comentarios parece que todavía no te has enterado un mes después.


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

Sobre Bucha

El Ministerio de Defensa informa que nuestro ejército abandonó Bucha el 30 de marzo. Aunque no lo crean, pero el 31 de marzo, el alcalde de Bucha, Anatoliy Fedoruk, lo confirma, el vídeo aparece en Ucrania 24 el 1 de abril. En todo este tiempo nadie habla de las calles sembradas de cadáveres.

El 1 o 2 de abril, el grupo de Serhiy Korotkikh (Botsman) estuvo en Bucha. Puede leer quién es Botsman aquí. Tampoco escribe sobre ningún cadáver en las calles. Su vídeo muestra calles vacías con maquinaria destruida.

En ese momento también estaba el diputado Zhan Beleniuk. En la foto aparece sonriendo y en sus redes sociales no hay información sobre los cadáveres.

Lo descrito anteriormente son hechos objetivos. Resulta que el "Srebrenica" comenzó a ser remachado después.

Hay cuerpos con vendas blancas en la foto y el vídeo. Estos brazaletes los llevaban los lugareños como señal de que eran pacíficos y los soldados no podían tenerles miedo. Pueden haber sido tratados como nuestros cómplices.

Ni siquiera estamos hablando de fotografías profesionales con ángulos perfectos y perspectiva precisa, porque hay suficiente información objetiva.

t.me/anna_news/26971




_Ha sido la Falsa Bandera que mucho esperabamos en el Hilo. Y por desgracia posiblemente habrá más._


----------



## Kluster (3 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> ¿Es Ucrania un estado fascista? No.



Claro que Otania no es un estado fascista. Es mucho peor. Es un estado fallido, corrupto, títere y criminal. Y luego tienes a los nazis medrando por doquier, pero eso es una minucia comparado con todo lo anterior.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Tienen pensado entonces movilizar todo su personal en el este sin distraer a la mitad del Ejército ucro en Kiev? Están preparando ya la guerra convencional y enfrentarse a todo el ejército ucro con todo?


----------



## mazuste (3 Abr 2022)

Interesante entrevista a Alain Juillet, ex jefe de los servicios de inteligencia de Francia DGSE
(equivalente a la CIA francesa) bajo el mandato de Chirac:

Piped

Dice que todo el mundo veía venir la guerra de Ucrania, que "sólo los que no saben nada
de este asunto pueden decir que fue una sorpresa".

Para él, la razón principal es porque Occidente "se negó desde 2014 a decir a los ucranianos
que respetaran los acuerdos de Minsk"

Que "los franceses, los alemanes, los rusos y los ucranianos firmaron los acuerdos de Minsk 
en 2014, pero los ucranianos no respetaron el acuerdo durante todo el periodo transcurrido. 
Y los rusos nos decían todo el tiempo que les hiciéramos respetar el acuerdo pero no lo hicimos".

Dice que es inaceptable invadir un país pero también dice que "somos corresponsables de ello"

El presentador señala que "ex ministros de Exteriores de Francia como De Villepin o Védrine 
acusan a los estadounidenses de ser responsables".

Él responde: "sí, eso es lo que estoy diciendo".


----------



## Fauna iberica (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> ¿Tu sabes que la guerra no es de Rusia contra Ucrania, sino de Rusia contra EEUU?
> Es que por tus comentarios parece que todavía no te has enterado un mes después.



Joderrrrr y te habras quedado descansando con esa explicacion de la invasion....que no guerra haber si nos enteramos de una puta vez.


----------



## Tlistakel (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Las atrocidades de las tropas rusas en Bucha, en imágenes La organización de derechos humanos Human Rights Watch (HRW) denunció este domingo en un informe que en las zonas de Ucrania bajo control de Rusia se han cometido "ejecuciones sumarias" y "otros graves abusos" que podrían constituir crímenes de guerra. (El País.)



bot tragacionista, to-rejón, otanfato, que pena das

tragacionista zampapollas


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Sobre Bucha
> 
> El Ministerio de Defensa informa que nuestro ejército abandonó Bucha el 30 de marzo. Aunque no lo crean, pero el 31 de marzo, el alcalde de Bucha, Anatoliy Fedoruk, lo confirma, el vídeo aparece en Ucrania 24 el 1 de abril. En todo este tiempo nadie habla de las calles sembradas de cadáveres.
> 
> ...



En Siria se convirtió en un clásico, y en esta nueva zona supongo que se repetirá…


----------



## El-Mano (3 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los banderistas no paran de publicar videos falsos y todo el mundo los aplaude, ¿tienen bula?



Ahora los de Tele OTAN, nos quieren hacer creer que los rusos han hecho matanzas de ese tipo... y eso despues de haber visto videos de rusos dando media vuelta contra civiles desarmados.

Por cierto... en un comentario en meneame, dicen que en uno de los videos hay un soldado preguntando si pueden disparar a civiles que no lleven el lazo azul, ¿se sabe algo de eso? porque ya sería un canteo enorme...


----------



## Arraki (3 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *MACRON: RUSIA DEBERÁ RESPONDER POR BUCHA.*
> El presidente francés Macron, calificó de "inaguantables" las imágenes que muestran los cadáveres de docenas de civiles en el suburbio de Bucha, al norte de Kiev, y aseguró que "las autoridades rusas deberán responder por esos crímenes".
> En un mensaje de Twitter, publicado después de un comunicado de Exteriores de Francia, Macron mostró su "compasión por las víctimas y solidaridad con Ucrania".



Y Macron deberá de responder por esas acusaciones.

Eso de hacer de mamporrero propagandero y luego pretender ir de apaciguador y centrista no se lo van a perdonar los rusos. Esta clase de crímenes no se pueden resolver con "Oh he visto un vídeo en el que un twitero dice que los rusos han matado civiles".

NO es serio, es infantil y dudo mucho que no tenga consecuencias. La próxima vez que le venga llorando a Putin seguramente lo tenga 4 horas esperando con la calefacción a 35 grados.


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Abr 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Pues que se los suministren rapidito.



*Así me gustas como apoyas la economía rusa*, pues los países que han comprado esos tanques rusos para después una vez usados vendérselos a los USA y estos dárselos a los ucranianos, *con el dinero recibido compraran más tanques rusos nuevecitos.*

Da gusto ver como cambias de opinión. 

Por cierto Fígaro a que viene de:

Le Figaro, diario decano francés y compañero o simpatizante del partido popular Europeo
Fígaro, Personaje del barbero de Sevilla creado por Beaumarchais y luego pasado a Opera por Rossini.
Fígaro; población catalana

Homenaje a Beaumarchais, espía de USA contra Francia y que estaba a favor de la independencia de parte de lo que hoy es USA (New Orleans, etc)


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> También pueden ser muertos por coronavirus y que los hubiesen llevado para simular muertos en la guerra .
> de hecho en España hasta hace unas semanas morían 300 personas cada día por coronavirus " decían los telediarios"
> 
> Pues en Ucrania. " que está la población sin vacunar , tendrían que morir lo menos miles cada día "





Me pregunto que ahora que estamos comprobando fehacientemente que los jefes de Putin han decidido invadir un país europeo, destruir ciudades y su economía, asesinar a miles de personas inocentes y millones que tienen que huir de sus hogares ...

¿ por qué nunca se ha planteado que el coronavirus ha sido y es un ataque biológico ?

La guerra civil española fue el inicio de la idea de los jefes de Stalin de invadir Europa occidental con la colaboración de los llamados políticos republicanos que trabajaban para el comunismo estalinista . 
De hecho estaban tan seguros que la revolución comunista era imparable que por eso montaron la guerra en vez de huir después de la decisión militar que pretendía lo mismo que hizo Sánchez con Rajoy pero esta vez con ayuda de una trama judicial y de la que nadie se defendió . 

El golpe de Estado a Trump desveló que todos los políticos occidentales al igual que los medios de comunicación reciben órdenes del mismo jefe . Que es el mismo del coronavirus . Los grandes jefes no sabemos quienes son . Sólo conocemos los nombres de los actores-títeres que se hacen visibles para la borregada y Zelenski ya es irrefutable. Pero también lo fue Juan Carlos : Un personaje sin formación , incapaz de gobernar que sólo recibió órdenes que cumplió a rajatabla . Una figura de poder rimbombante para deslumbrar a una población ignorante y temerosa, que salía de una dictadura , como el Sha de Persia . Jomeini fue el equivalente a Carrero Blanco , lo que pasa es que con él no se atrevieron a liquidarlo porque los iraníes al parecer no son tan pavos como los españoles . Mataron a Sadam Husein en el 2006 y todavía sigue Irak en guerra . No es tan fácil llegar y vencer . España es un caso único en la historia y además presumen de ello constantemente riéndose en nuestra cara de las consecutivas " crisis económicas " que son tramas financieras para recoger beneficios y arruinar al país una vez tras otra. 

En España no roban petróleo . Roban la vida de la gente a través de los impuestos para pagar enormes deudas, que le dan valor a su dinero fiduciario.


----------



## ProfeInsti (3 Abr 2022)

"Disuasión contra Moscú": Polonia se ofrece a estacionar armas nucleares de EE.UU. en su territorio si Washington se lo pide


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

Tlistakel dijo:


> bot tragacionista, to-rejón, otanfato, que pena das



Sacate el chicle de la boca y luego hablas que se te entiende na de ná que das mas que pena joio....


----------



## Teuro (3 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Que va .... los atarían a las farolas ....
> 
> No entiendes nada Teuro. Una guerra nuclear no tiene supervivientes. Al menos no supervivientes organizados en entidades políticas. Todo eso desaparecería. Algo quedaría por la Patagonia, Sudáfrica y Nueva Zelanda, pero poco más.



Estoy convencido que alguna nación tendrá planes de supervivencia para una parte de su población en caso de holocausto nuclear. Al fin y al cabo el problema siempre es el mismo: La energía. Quien tenga energía puede sobrevivir. Se puede cultivar con luz artificial y en caso de invierno nuclear seguiríamos disponiendo de ciertas fuentes de energía como la propia nuclear, eólica, hidráulica, etc.

En el caso más extremo de ciencia ficción, que una estrella de neutrones errante atravesara el Sistema Solar y expulsara a la Tierra de su órbita de forma que terminase vagando sola por la fría galaxia, parte de la humanidad podría sobrevivir bajo tierra sobre un planeta con la atmósfera congelada durane un tiempo "indeterminado".


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)

La Sexta de Qatar ya está pidiendo venganza al Cielo por la "Matanza de Bucha", van a ignorar todas las pruebas, ya tienen su Srebrenica.


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

El mundo entero está discutiendo hoy un video de la ciudad ucraniana de Bucha, pero cada hora hay más y más preguntas para él. Los expertos analizan exhaustivamente los granos más pequeños de la información entrante, pero reunirlos no es una tarea fácil.

Examinamos la situación en detalle, comparamos las opiniones de muchos expertos y finalmente estamos listos para brindar a los lectores un análisis completo y detallado. Las conclusiones que contiene no son reconfortantes, pero en primer lugar para la parte ucraniana. Lea los detalles en nuestro artículo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Abr 2022)

‼Ataque aéreo en el centro y oeste de Ucrania:
Kyiv y región Región de Ivano-Frankivsk Región de Rivne Región de Volyn Región de Lviv Región de Zhytomyr Región de Cherkasy Región de Nikolaev Región de Ternopil




19:28!


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (3 Abr 2022)

Ma parece a mi que Europa acaba de dictar su sentencia de muerte, han preparado una falsa bandera y....

*Zelenski, sobre Bucha: "Las madres rusas deberían ver qué bastardos han criado. Asesinos, saqueadores, carniceros" *

El presidente ucranio, Volodímir Zelenski, ha expresado en su cuenta de Telegram su indignación por las imágenes procedentes de Bucha, donde, según el Gobierno de Kiev, las tropas rusas han ejecutado a centenares de civiles. "Las madres rusas deberían ver qué bastardos han criado", ha apuntado, en ruso e inglés. "Asesinos, saqueadores, carniceros". El presidente también ha recordado que este domingo es el aniversario de la cumbre de Bucarest de 2008, en la que la OTAN prometió a Ucrania que sería miembro de la Alianza algún día pero se negó a ofrecerle entrar de forma inmediata. "Había una ocasión de prevenir, para que Rusia no viniese", ha indicado. "Bucha, región de Kiev. Ahora. Rusia ha venido". 

Zelenski también ha calificado de "genocidio" las acciones rusas en una entrevista este domingo al programa de televisión _Face the Nation_ de la cadena estadounidense CBS. "Es la eliminación de toda la nación y su gente", ha afirmado. "Somos los ciudadanos de Ucrania y no queremos someternos a las políticas de la Federación Rusa. Esta es la razón por la que estamos siendo destruidos y exterminados, y esto está pasando en la Europa del siglo XXI". 


AHORA LA LISTA.



*El secretario general de la OTAN califica de "brutalidad" las muertes de civiles en Bucha *

*Macron, sobre las atrocidades en Bucha: "Las autoridades rusas deberán responder"

Italia afirma que las atrocidades rusas en Bucha no pueden quedar impunes


Blinken afirma que las imágenes de civiles muertos en Bucha son como un “puñetazo en el estómago"


Scholz, sobre las imágenes de Bucha: “Debemos investigar sin descanso estos crímenes cometidos por el Ejército ruso”

Guterres se declara "en shock" por las imágenes de Bucha y considera "esencial" una investigación


Y el ultimo....

Sánchez afirma que los crímenes de guerra en Bucha "no pueden quedar impunes"*


----------



## Ahmat Sila (3 Abr 2022)

Este Basura ya dice que los cadáveres están violados. Columnista del InMundo a sueldo de Occidente con los fakes.

Llevar la tarjeta en la funda móvil, se puede ser más retrasado?




Se busca


----------



## Kluster (3 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ‼Ataque aéreo en el centro y oeste de Ucrania:
> Kyiv y región Región de Ivano-Frankivsk Región de Rivne Región de Volyn Región de Lviv Región de Zhytomyr Región de Cherkasy Región de Nikolaev Región de Ternopil
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1011613
> ...




Me suena a esto:


Harman dijo:


> La OTAN dice que la fase militar del conflicto en Ucrania está lejos de terminar. Por supuesto, nadie dejará que Zelensky haga las paces.
> Ucrania no es un sujeto sino un objeto, donde el régimen de Zelensky no es un actor sino una herramienta.
> 
> Por lo tanto, es necesario tener en cuenta las intenciones del enemigo y utilizar el período de la fase militar de la operación para continuar la destrucción metódica de la infraestructura militar de Ucrania, y teniendo en cuenta el curso de la OTAN para prolongar el conflicto, es aconsejable considerar el paso a la destrucción de las instalaciones industriales en los territorios ucranianos que se encuentran más allá de nuestros intereses, especialmente prestando atención a las instalaciones que Ucrania, por razones obvias, no puede restaurar. Es posible que más adelante no se presente una oportunidad tan conveniente para completar la desindustrialización de Ucrania.


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

*El secretario general de la ONU "profundamente impactado" por las imágenes de cadáveres en Bucha.*
El secretario general de la ONU, Antonio Guterres, está "profundamente impactado" por las imágenes fosas comunes en Bucha, cerca de la capital ucraniana. "Es *esencial* que *una investigación independiente* conduzca a una rendición de cuentas efectiva", ha dicho Guterres.


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Putin simplemente está pensando demasiado y actuando como un zoquete apostándole a una negociación ridícula con el régimen intransigente de Ucrania, algún general debió decirle al monje que, si ya tumbó la puerta yendo a la guerra que se afane hasta las últimas consecuencias, estas cosas con Stalin no pasaban hace rato que Ucrania hubiera sido aplanada, atrás ni para tomar impulso ¿Cómo es eso que te retiras sin lograr nada? Eso solo puede considerarse una derrota Rusia en esto se juega su posición como gran potencia más que el propio Estados Unidos no hay excusas que valgan para para unas acciones tan blandengues.
> 
> Si tropas necesitaba para acabar con Ucrania tan fácil como decretar la movilización general 1 millón de hombres en pie de guerra y barrer con todo hasta la frontera polaca sin tantas tonterías, esto ha durado demasiado.



Totalmente , no se a qué c. Espera Putiniano para enviar al menos otros 200.000 soldados, están luchando con la mano atada a la espalda . Debería aprender de los Otanicos que no se andan con tantos remilgos.


----------



## Lester Burnham (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El secretario general de la ONU "profundamente impactado" por las imágenes de cadáveres en Bucha.*
> El secretario general de la ONU, Antonio Guterres, está "profundamente impactado" por las imágenes fosas comunes en Bucha, cerca de la capital ucraniana. "Es *esencial* que *una investigación independiente* conduzca a una rendición de cuentas efectiva", ha dicho Guterres.



Le impactó ver zombies?


----------



## Kluster (3 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Zelenski, sobre Bucha: "Las madres rusas deberían ver qué bastardos han criado. Asesinos, saqueadores, carniceros" *



Un hijo de puta criticando la madre de los demás.


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

La eliminación de los búnkeres de los francotiradores y la identificación de los saboteadores y observadores en la línea del frente permite a nuestros escuadrones avanzar con éxito con un mínimo de bajas entre su personal.
⠀
La población local, que ya ha sufrido bastante el banderismo, ayuda activamente a nuestros chicos en este trabajo. Sobre la base de la información operativa de los residentes locales, las unidades chechenas dirigidas por el querido hermano Musa Borziev (Zveroboy) ya han encontrado decenas de alijos de armas y han matado a otro grupo de saboteadores. Este es un gran resultado, ¡y estamos orgullosos de él!
⠀
Les deseo a los luchadores mucho éxito en el futuro. Estoy seguro de que en un futuro próximo eliminaremos por completo la amenaza nacionalista y de Bandera de todo el territorio de Ucrania. ¡AKHMAT-SILA!

t.me/boris_rozhin/39357

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

Otro que tal, ¿duermes bien por las noches justificando los crímenes rusos?


----------



## kelden (3 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Estoy convencido que alguna nación tendrá planes de supervivencia para una parte de su población en caso de holocausto nuclear. Al fin y al cabo el problema siempre es el mismo: La energía. Quien tenga energía puede sobrevivir. Se puede cultivar con luz artificial y en caso de invierno nuclear seguiríamos disponiendo de ciertas fuentes de energía como la propia nuclear, eólica, hidráulica, etc.
> 
> En el caso más extremo de ciencia ficción, que una estrella de neutrones errante atravesara el Sistema Solar y expulsara a la Tierra de su órbita de forma que terminase vagando sola por la fría galaxia, parte de la humanidad podría sobrevivir bajo tierra sobre un planeta con la atmósfera congelada durane un tiempo "indeterminado".



La guerra nuclear no son solo las explosiones de las bombas. Si se desencadenara lo primero que veríamos son PEM's sobre USA, Europa y Rusia que directamente te mandan al siglo XV. No más electridad, no más ordenadores, no más televisiones, no más coches modernos (los clásicos sin electrónica sobrevivirían) no más fábricas, no más hospitales. Sociedad preindustrial ..... zombies abandonando las ciudades a pie (la vida en las ciudades depende de multitud de servicios que ya no estarían disponibles) para asaltar las huertas de los paisanos de la españa vacia .....   Bandas encastillándose en los eroskis con la escopeta para que otros no se lleven la comida y bandas intentando desalojarlos ..... Solo sobrevivirían al PEM algunas instalaciones militares especialmente protegidas. Transformadores y lineas de alta tensión, a tomar por culo. Añade que alguna central nuclear vuelen con la consiguiente contaminación. Y suma los pepinazos intentando destruir los misiles de los otros. Una sociedad no sobrevive a un ataque de ese tipo. Morirían millones en los dos primeros meses. Mas por hambre, frio y epidemias que por las propias bombas o la radiación.

Es que no teneis ni idea del mal que se puede hacer con esos cacharros. Ten en cuenta que con un solo PEM a 200 kms de altura sobre Madrid te apagan España, Portugal, el sur de Francia y el norte de Marruecos sin despeinarse.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (3 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Ma parece a mi que Europa acaba de dictar su sentencia de muerte, han preparado una falsa bandera y....
> 
> *Zelenski, sobre Bucha: "Las madres rusas deberían ver qué bastardos han criado. Asesinos, saqueadores, carniceros" *
> 
> ...



Habló de putas la TACONES


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (3 Abr 2022)

fuente ucra

Nuestra fuente informa que después de Bucha, Occidente definitivamente nos dará armas pesadas y posiblemente aviación. 

Aunque todo este tiempo los funcionarios occidentales se resistieron y no quisieron dárnoslo. La fuente también señala que existe la posibilidad de salvar los restos de Azov en Mariupol utilizando el "caso Bucha". Ahora en nuestros medios y en los occidentales están difundiendo el mensaje “masacre de Buchan”). Acusando a los rusos de ejecuciones masivas de civiles y torturas (los rusos lo refutan y aportan sus propias pruebas).

El 19 de marzo, señalamos que para salvar a Azov, estaban preparando algún tipo de evento de información fuerte que ayudaría a desbloquear Mariupol con la ayuda de la presión internacional


----------



## mapachën (3 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Peskov dijo que toda la escoria rusa se había reunido en Londres durante 20 años.
> 
> *"Toda la escoria que robó dinero en algún lugar se reúne en Londres, y esta escoria se ha estado reuniendo allí durante los últimos 20 años.*
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/39281



Incluida su hija, la peskova... Visto con mis ojos en París. 

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

Los polacos están siendo los únicos con cojones y deberían de ponerse no solo ellos, si no todo Occidente, mucho MÁS agresivos con Rusia.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Abr 2022)

Pérdidas ucras de difundidas por Rusia


----------



## dabuti (3 Abr 2022)

Rusia dará, en un par de días como mucho supongo, un golpe encima de la mesa con una ofensiva terrestre o bien un bombardeo aéreo de gran envergadura o la toma total de Marioupol.

La "retirada" de Kiev y la propaganda en contra pueden minar la moral, pero sospecho que la retirada de Kiev puede ser una estrategia para que los ucros relajen la zona, vayan con sus tropas hacia el este y Jarkov, y Rusia meta nuevas tropas desde Bielorrusia en dirección nuevamente a Kiev y Chernobyl cogiendo descuidado ese frente ya casi "abandonado" por ambos.

Muy posible lo veo y se necesita una acción de envergadura lo antes posible.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> fuente ucra
> 
> Nuestra fuente informa que después de Bucha, Occidente definitivamente nos dará armas pesadas y posiblemente aviación.
> 
> ...



El Monje es está ganando unos ejercicios espirituales muy largos en algún monasterio ortodoxo mientras algún Zhukov de turno toma el mando de las operaciones, me cago en sus putas crisis espirituales.


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

Z Informes de la milicia de Novorossiya (DNR, LNR, Ucrania, Guerra):
Vídeo 18+

Si bien Rusia trata con humanidad a los soldados ucranianos capturados, Kiev no solo no cumple con la Convención de Ginebra, sino que también intenta evitar la divulgación de nuevos hechos de abuso de prisioneros de guerra rusos.

La parte ucraniana y los nacionalistas se burlan de nuestros soldados, los mutilan y llaman a sus seres queridos con amenazas.

Mientras que los soldados de la UAF que han sido capturados reciben asistencia médica, los detenidos en Rusia pueden ver a sus familias, y aquellos que aún no han podido contactar a sus familiares, el Defensor del Pueblo de Derechos Humanos Moskalkova ha prometido ayudar.

Se están librando feroces batallas en las afueras de la planta de Azovstal

La lucha más feroz todavía continúa en Mariupol. Las unidades de la milicia popular de la DPR y los infantes de marina de la Flota del Mar Negro continúan limpiando las áreas residenciales de la ciudad.

Desde la zona de combate, un informe del corresponsal de guerra de Vesti Krym, Mikhail Andronik.


----------



## arriondas (3 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> La guerra nuclear no son solo las explosiones de las bombas. Si se desencadenara lo primero que veríamos son PEM's sobre USA, Europa y Rusia que directamente te mandan al siglo XV. No más electridad, no más ordenadores, no más televisiones, no más fábricas. Sociedad preindustrial ..... zombies abandonando las ciudades a pie para asaltar las huertas de los paisanos de la españa vacia .....   Solo sobrevivirían al PEM algunas instalaciones militares especialmente protegidas. Transformadores y lineas de lata tendión, a tomar por culo. Añade que alguna central nuclear vuelen con la consiguiente contaminación. Y suma los pepinazos intentando destruir los misiles de los otros.
> 
> Es que no teneis ni idea del mal que se puede hacer con esos cacharros.



Con los PEM no tendríamos ni agua corriente. La sociedad se desmoronaría en cuestión de meses. Entonces si que veríamos el Mad Max...


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

Las imágenes que nos llegan desde Boutcha, un pueblo liberado cerca de Kiev, son insoportables.
En las calles, cientos de civiles asesinados cobardemente.
Mi compasión por las víctimas, mi solidaridad con los ucranianos.
Las autoridades rusas tendrán que responder por estos crímenes.


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El Monje es está ganando unos ejercicios espirituales muy largos en algún monasterio ortodoxo mientras algún Zhukov de turno toma el mando de las operaciones, me cago en sus putas crisis espirituales.



Correcto, es lento, pero lento , mejor que deje a los militares actuar y el se ocupe de lo demás.


----------



## Zhukov (3 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> observen como se sienta el cadaver .. se ve en el retrovisor... asi normal.que los rusos se retiren ... nadie puede luchar contra zombies que nunca mueren



No había prestado atención, pero al ver los "cadáveres" ¿y los charcos de sangre? ¿y el rigor mortis? está clarísimo que son vivos que están acostados en un postura cómoda y que no se vea la cara.

No cuela.

En, fin, artículo interesante sobre la dificultad de la guerra de posiciones , y por qué a los novorusos les cuesta avanzar tanto en la zona fortificada









Наше локальное


На фоне отвода российских войск на некоторых участках у меня в личках соцсетей и мессенджерах произошёл локальный шторм "Какжитаг? Шослучилось? Шо за ахинею несёт наше Министерство Обороны?". Я, как и прежде, не владею и не стремлюсь овладеть в полной мере ситуацией на всех фронтах, у меня есть…




kenigtiger.livejournal.com


----------



## Kluster (3 Abr 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Habló de putas la TACONES


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)

El Mayordomo haciendo el redez vous.


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

Oh, ya hay un artículo en Wikipedia sobre la masacre de Bucha. En menos de 24 horas, el artículo ya es largo y ya está claro quién tiene la culpa.

Como dijo Kozlovskiy de Wikipedia: todo está confirmado por fuentes fiables, las leyes rusas no se incumplen...

[Horda] - nativo, malvado, tuyo

t.me/boris_rozhin/39360


----------



## Fauna iberica (3 Abr 2022)

Rusia debe terminar con esto de una vez por todas, ya son muchas las declaraciones que buscan pelea, ahora toda la puta UE amenazando a rusia por lo de bucha, la furcia de carla del ponte quire encausar a putin por crimenes de guerra.

Tiene que tomarse en serio que van a por ella, en su locura y decadencia el degenerado occidente esta convencido que van a poder hacer con rusia lo que le hicieron a yugoslavia, con las declaraciones anteriores le estan declarando la guerra , tiene que actuar de manera reciproca y por ejemplo dictar ordenes de busca y captura contra todos los dirigentes de la UE y de EEUU, declarandoles terroristas y advirtiendoles que estan en su punto de mira, se equivoca una vez mas putin si piensa que no respondiendo a estos mafiosos le van a dejar en paz, y lo lamentara.


----------



## Archimanguina (3 Abr 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> Yo creo que van a llegar hasta Odessa y van a dejar a Otania sin acceso al mar negro.
> ...



la otan tiene acceso al mar negro por rumania, bulgaria y turquia, yo diria que controla el 60% de la costa si no mas.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## El-Mano (3 Abr 2022)

En meneame se empieza a caer el retalo de bucha:






Las tropas rusas salieron de Bucha el pasado 30 de marzo...


Las tropas rusas salieron de Bucha el pasado 30 de marzo tras las negociaciones en Turquía. El alcalde de la localidad Anatoli Fedoruk lo...



www.meneame.net


----------



## Ahmat Sila (3 Abr 2022)

Se busca a propagador de Fakes de Occidente. Trabaja en el Mundo





No tengas piedad si lo ves


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

Los PRO-rusos están trabajando a tope en twitter Y FOROS para intentar desinformar de todo lo que se está encontrado en Bucha que asco de gente. 
Ni así se pueden estar callados o intentar recapacitar un poco.


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

Prensa rusa.

Calma antes de la tormenta o "Kursk Bulge 2.0"

En los últimos días, en el contexto de las polémicas declaraciones de los negociadores rusos en Estambul y la retirada de las tropas de Kiev, la sociedad rusa ha planteado fuertes interrogantes sobre los términos de un posible acuerdo de paz. Ya recibió el nombre no oficial y maligno de “Khasavyurt 2.0”, en referencia al difícil acuerdo de paz para Rusia con los separatistas chechenos en 1996, que reconoció efectivamente la derrota política de Moscú en la Primera Guerra Chechena.

Sin embargo, hay razones para creer que todo el proceso de negociación de las últimas semanas es solo ruido informativo externo que esconde procesos mucho más serios. De hecho, actualmente existe una aguda fase militar de confrontación entre Rusia y el Occidente colectivo, en la que ambas partes, debido a una serie de circunstancias objetivas y subjetivas, comenzaron a caer desde mediados de la década de 2000. En 2022, Ucrania se convirtió en el campo de su choque abierto, hacia el que los partidos se encaminaban desde hacía mucho más que los notorios ocho años, y que no pudieron o no quisieron evitar.

El proceso iniciado en la noche del 23 al 24 de febrero de 2022, la guerra existencial de Rusia, Ucrania, es solo un campo de batalla, en el que Bielorrusia podría haberse convertido en otras circunstancias (la caída del régimen de Lukashenka en 2020). Los eventos que tuvieron lugar fueron inevitables e inevitables.

Por lo tanto, los acuerdos finales tras los resultados de este conflicto se concluirán no solo y no tanto con Kiev, que juega un papel activo, pero todavía auxiliar, sino entre los principales jugadores del "tablero de ajedrez mundial", en el que Ucrania y su liderazgo cumple la función de una de las piezas. Y estos acuerdos se concluirán, en primer lugar, en función del resultado de las hostilidades, que todavía están lejos de terminar.

Una pausa informativa y operativa en el conflicto es un presagio de algo global, que es muy probable que suceda en un futuro próximo. Existe la opinión de que la dirección Kursk-Belgorod-Kharkov, como hace 79 años, se convertirá en el campo de una batalla grandiosa, cuyo resultado determinará tanto el destino de Rusia como el futuro del mundo entero durante las próximas décadas.


----------



## Archimanguina (3 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1011444



forero fijo


----------



## Ahmat Sila (3 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El Mayordomo haciendo el redez vous.



Valiente rata asquerosa, ojalá maten a sus hijas


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Abr 2022)

⚡Periodista holandés que distribuyó fotos de ataques con cohetes en Odessa fue privado de acreditación y expulsado de Ucrania

Según la SBU, Robert Dulmers llegó a Ucrania el 1 de marzo a través del puesto de control internacional Rava-Russkaya.

“Robert Dulmers vino a Ucrania con el propósito oficial declarado de cubrir operaciones militares y recibió una tarjeta de prensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Durante su estancia en Odessa, el 3 de abril de 2022, Robert Dulmers, en contravención de las normas de la legislación vigente sobre la prohibición de la difusión de información sobre los resultados de los ataques con cohetes por parte de la Federación Rusa (fue informado antes de recibir la tarjeta de prensa ), publicó en publicaciones personales un video sobre las explosiones de infraestructura crítica en Odessa y los ataques con misiles enemigos en la región”, dijo la SBU, y agregó que debido a esto, se le privó de su acreditación y se le prohibió ingresar al país por 10 años.


----------



## ProfeInsti (3 Abr 2022)

* Ucrania acusa a Rusia de "una masacre" en Bucha.
* Encontrados 410 cadáveres en los barrios del norte de Kiev.
* Putin ha llamado a consultas al nuncio apostólico del Vaticano.
* El fracaso militar de Rusia, no tiene porque ser el fin de la guerra.
* Ukrania afirma que toda la región de Kiev fue liberada.
* Zelenski acusa a los rusos de esconder minas en su retirada.
* Polonia se ofrece a tener armas nucleares de EEUU en su país.
* Rusia destruye dos refinerías ucranianas en un día.
* Continúa el reagrupamiento y traslado de fuerzas Rusas.
* La situación no va bien para Rusia, el repliegue en Kiev nefasto.
* Rusia rechaza las acusaciones de la matanza de civiles en Bucha.


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (3 Abr 2022)

Mas propaganda ucraniana...


----------



## Kluster (3 Abr 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> la otan tiene acceso al mar negro por rumania, bulgaria y turquia, yo diria que controla el 60% de la costa si no mas.



No he dicho OTAN. He dicho Otania.


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

Melitopol se asienta en la vida pacífica tras muchos años de dominio nazi.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39359

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

*Informe detallado de Human Rights Watch sobre algunos crímenes de guerra cometidos por los rusos en Ucrania entre el 27 de febrero y el 14 de marzo de 2022.*

https://www.hrw.org/news/2022/04/03/...ntrolled-areas
Traducido: https://www-hrw-org.translate.goog/n..._x_tr_pto=wapp

Ucrania: aparentes crímenes de guerra en áreas controladas por Rusia
Ejecuciones sumarias, otros abusos graves por parte de las fuerzas rusas

Varsovia) – *Human Rights Watch ha documentado varios casos de fuerzas militares rusas que cometieron violaciones de las leyes de la guerra contra civiles en áreas ocupadas de las regiones de Chernihiv, Kharkiv y Kyiv en Ucrania . Estos incluyen un caso de violación repetida; dos casos de ejecución sumaria, uno de seis hombres, el otro de un hombre; y otros casos de violencia ilícita y amenazas contra civiles entre el 27 de febrero y el 14 de marzo de 2022. Los soldados también estuvieron implicados en el saqueo de bienes civiles, incluidos alimentos, ropa y leña. Quienes cometieron estos abusos son responsables de crímenes de guerra.*

“Los casos que documentamos equivalen a una crueldad y una violencia deliberadas e indescriptibles contra los civiles ucranianos”, dijo Hugh Williamson , director para Europa y Asia Central de Human Rights Watch. “La violación, el asesinato y otros actos violentos contra personas bajo la custodia de las fuerzas rusas deben investigarse como crímenes de guerra”.

Human Rights Watch entrevistó a 10 personas, incluidos testigos, víctimas y residentes locales de los territorios ocupados por Rusia, en persona o por teléfono. Algunas personas pidieron ser identificadas solo por su nombre de pila o por seudónimos para su protección.

El 4 de marzo, las fuerzas rusas en Bucha, a unos 30 kilómetros al noroeste de Kiev, reunieron a cinco hombres y ejecutaron sumariamente a uno de ellos. Un testigo dijo a Human Rights Watch que los soldados obligaron a los cinco hombres a arrodillarse a un lado de la carretera, les quitaron las camisetas por la cabeza y le dispararon a uno de ellos en la nuca. “Se [cayó]”, dijo el testigo, “y las mujeres [presentes en la escena] gritaron”.

Las fuerzas rusas en la aldea de Staryi Bykiv, en la región de Chernihiv, detuvieron al menos a seis hombres el 27 de febrero y luego los ejecutaron, según la madre de uno de los hombres, que estaba cerca cuando su hijo y otro hombre fueron detenidos. y que vio los cadáveres de los seis

Un hombre de 60 años dijo a Human Rights Watch que el 4 de marzo, un soldado ruso amenazó con ejecutarlo sumariamente a él y a su hijo en Zabuchchya, un pueblo al noroeste de Kiev, luego de registrar su casa y encontrar un rifle de caza y gasolina en el patio trasero. . Otro soldado intervino para evitar que el otro soldado los matara, dijo el hombre. Su hija corroboró su relato en una entrevista separada.

El 6 de marzo, soldados rusos en el pueblo de Vorzel, a unos 50 kilómetros al noroeste de Kiev, lanzaron una granada de humo en un sótano y luego dispararon contra una mujer y un niño de 14 años cuando salían del sótano, donde habían estado. refugio Un hombre que estaba con ella en el mismo sótano cuando murió a causa de sus heridas dos días después, y escuchó relatos del incidente de otros, proporcionó la información a Human Rights Watch. El niño murió de inmediato, dijo.

Una mujer dijo a Human Rights Watch que un soldado ruso la había violado repetidamente en una escuela en la región de Kharkiv donde ella y su familia se habían refugiado el 13 de marzo. Dijo que la golpeó y le cortó la cara, el cuello y el cabello con un cuchillo. Al día siguiente, la mujer huyó a Kharkiv, donde pudo recibir tratamiento médico y otros servicios. Human Rights Watch revisó dos fotografías, que la mujer compartió con Human Rights Watch, que mostraban sus heridas faciales.

Muchos de los civiles ucranianos que entrevistamos describieron que las fuerzas rusas se llevaron comida, leña, ropa y otros artículos como motosierras, hachas y gasolina.

Todas las partes en el conflicto armado de Ucrania están obligadas a cumplir el derecho internacional humanitario o las leyes de la guerra, incluidos los Convenios de Ginebra de 1949, el Primer Protocolo Adicional a los Convenios de Ginebra y el derecho internacional consuetudinario. Las fuerzas armadas beligerantes que tienen el control efectivo de un área están sujetas al derecho internacional de la ocupación. También se aplica el derecho internacional de los derechos humanos, que es aplicable en todo momento.

Las leyes de la guerra prohíben el homicidio intencional, la violación y otros tipos de violencia sexual, la tortura y el trato inhumano de los combatientes capturados y los civiles bajo custodia. El pillaje y el saqueo también están prohibidos. Cualquiera que ordene o cometa deliberadamente tales actos, o los ayude e instigue, es responsable de crímenes de guerra. Los comandantes de las fuerzas que sabían o tenían motivos para saber acerca de tales crímenes pero no intentaron detenerlos o castigar a los responsables son penalmente responsables de los crímenes de guerra como una cuestión de responsabilidad de mando.

“Rusia tiene la obligación legal internacional de investigar imparcialmente los presuntos crímenes de guerra cometidos por sus soldados”, dijo Williamson. “Los comandantes deben reconocer que el hecho de no tomar medidas contra el asesinato y la violación puede hacerlos personalmente responsables de los crímenes de guerra como una cuestión de responsabilidad del mando”.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)

Imagen compartida en los canales de Ucrania. La descripción decía que los rusos dejaron atrás sus heridos y armamento ... No vamos a discutir la veracidad de esta narrativa. Pero tenemos preguntas, porque en la imagen no hay soldados heridos, solo cadáveres. 1/2 


Spoiler


----------



## Archimanguina (3 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> La 60.ª Brigada de Infantería del Cuerpo de Reserva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania informó que recibió ametralladoras Browning M2 de 12,7 mm y ametralladoras MG3 de 7,62 mm entregadas por orden de asistencia militar occidental
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1011460



tienen pinta de pesadas, a ver como las llevan al frente a pata, pues gasolina no tienen.


----------



## .Kaikus (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

Denis IZI Grigoruk:

Ucrania promueve el tema de la "masacre de Buchin". Supuestamente, los rusos mataron a civiles allí. Todo está de acuerdo con el antiguo manual de entrenamiento de la guerra de los Balcanes, cuando los serbios fueron acusados de todo y de todo en Srebrenica, y nadie se dio cuenta de la limpieza étnica croata. Por no hablar del bombardeo de Belgrado, que, por el contrario, regocijó a todo el mundo "civilizado".

Ahora Occidente está promoviendo el tema de Bucha y esta debería ser la razón de la transferencia de nuevas armas a Ucrania y, además, como escriben los canales ucranianos, esta historia puede usarse para salvar a los comandantes nazis en Mariupol. Cómo se implementará esto, no tengo idea, pero que así sea.

Esta situación demuestra una vez más que se subestima la importancia de la información frente a nosotros. A menudo nos vemos obligados a responder a los desafíos, luchar contra las mentiras y las falsificaciones absolutas. Los nazis de "Azov" mataron a manadas de personas en Mariupol, pero culparon a Rusia y al LDNR por esto, aunque hay muchas pruebas de lo contrario. En Donetsk, 20 personas murieron y otras 30 resultaron heridas como resultado del ataque del "Punto U", y en ese momento todo el mundo estaba discutiendo sobre Kyiv y las imágenes de las publicaciones occidentales. Ahora la situación con Bucha y ahora se está discutiendo, y no lo que dice la gente de Mariupol sobre las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y, en general, la parte ucraniana, que no eliminó a los civiles, también hizo que los civiles no podían salir por los corredores rusos.

Si seguimos siendo tan negligentes con la parte informativa del conflicto, entonces Ucrania seguirá "ganando" esta guerra, y para el resto del mundo seremos "asesinos".


----------



## Kluster (3 Abr 2022)

Ese GIF está mal hecho. Donde sale Putin debería aparecer Soros tirándole billetitos al chapero drogata.


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

Sigue:

*Informe detallado de Human Rights Watch sobre algunos crímenes de guerra cometidos por los rusos en Ucrania entre el 27 de febrero y el 14 de marzo de 2022.*

Violación de Kharkiv

El 13 de marzo, un soldado ruso golpeó y violó repetidamente a Olha [no es su nombre real], una mujer de 31 años en Malaya Rohan, un pueblo en la región de Kharkiv que las fuerzas rusas controlaban en ese momento.

Los soldados rusos entraron al pueblo el 25 de febrero, dijo Olha. Ese día, unos 40 aldeanos, en su mayoría mujeres y niñas, se refugiaron en el sótano de una escuela local. Estaba allí con su hija de 5 años, su madre, su hermana de 13 años y su hermano de 24 años.

Alrededor de la medianoche del 13 de marzo, un soldado ruso ingresó a la fuerza a la escuela, dijo Olha: “Rompió las ventanas de vidrio en la entrada de la escuela y golpeó la puerta”. Un guardia abrió la puerta.

El soldado, que portaba un rifle de asalto y una pistola, se dirigió al sótano y ordenó a todos los presentes que se alinearan. La mujer estaba en la fila sosteniendo a su hija, que estaba dormida. Él le dijo que le diera la niña, pero ella se negó. Le dijo a su hermano que se adelantara y ordenó al resto del grupo que se arrodillara o, dijo, dispararía a todos en el sótano.

El soldado ordenó a su hermano que lo siguiera para ayudar a encontrar comida. Se fueron y regresaron una o dos horas después. El soldado se sentó en el suelo.

“La gente comenzó a preguntar si podían ir al baño y él los dejó, en grupos de dos y tres”, dijo Olha. Después de eso, la gente comenzó a acomodarse para pasar la noche. El soldado se acercó a su familia y le dijo que lo siguiera.

El soldado la llevó a un salón de clases en el segundo piso, donde le apuntó con un arma y le dijo que se desnudara. Ella dijo: “Me dijo que le diera [sexo oral]. Todo el tiempo sostuvo el arma cerca de mi sien o me la puso en la cara. Disparó dos veces al techo y dijo que era para darme más 'motivación'”. La violó y luego le dijo que se sentara en una silla.

Dijo que tenía mucho frío en la escuela sin calefacción y preguntó si podía vestirse, pero el soldado le dijo que solo debía ponerse la blusa, no los pantalones ni la ropa interior. “Mientras me vestía, el soldado me dijo que era ruso, que se llamaba [nombre omitido] y que tenía 20 años. Dijo que le recordaba a una chica con la que iba a la escuela”.

El soldado le dijo que fuera al sótano a buscar sus cosas, para poder quedarse en el salón de clases con él. Ella lo rechazó. “Sabía que mi hija lloraría si me viera”, dijo. El soldado tomó un cuchillo y le dijo que lo hiciera como él dijo si quería volver a ver a su hijo. El soldado la violó nuevamente, le puso un cuchillo en la garganta y le cortó la piel del cuello. También le cortó la mejilla con el cuchillo y le cortó parte del cabello. La golpeó en la cara con un libro y la abofeteó repetidamente. Las fotografías que compartió con Human Rights Watch, fechadas el 19 y 20 de marzo, muestran marcas de cortes y hematomas en el cuello y la cara.

Aproximadamente a las 7 am del 14 de marzo, el soldado le dijo que le buscara un paquete de cigarrillos. Bajaron juntos. Le pidió al guardia que le diera algunos cigarrillos al soldado. Después de que el soldado consiguió los cigarrillos, se fue.

Ese día, ella y su familia caminaron hasta Kharkiv, donde los voluntarios le brindaron asistencia médica básica. Se mudaron a un refugio antibombas. “Tengo suerte de estar viva”, dijo. Ella dijo que las autoridades del consejo de Malaya Rohan estaban en contacto con ella y su madre y que las autoridades estaban preparando una denuncia penal, que planean presentar ante la oficina del fiscal de Ucrania.

Human Rights Watch recibió otras tres denuncias de violencia sexual por parte de soldados rusos en otras aldeas de la región de Chernihiv y en Mariupol, en el sur, pero no ha podido verificarlas de forma independiente.

Ejecuciones sumarias, otra violencia

El 27 de febrero, las fuerzas rusas detuvieron a seis hombres en la aldea de Staryi Bykiv, en la región de Chernihiv, y los ejecutaron sumariamente. Tetiana, de Novyi Bykiv, que se encuentra frente a Staryi Bykiv, al otro lado del río Supiy, habló con los familiares de cuatro de los hombres asesinados. Dijo a Human Rights Watch que el 27 de febrero, el puente entre Novyi Bykiv y Staryi Bykiv fue volado y las fuerzas rusas bombardearon ambas aldeas. Luego, una columna de vehículos blindados rusos entró en Staryi Bykiv.

“La mayoría de la gente se escondía en sus sótanos debido a los bombardeos y los soldados iban de puerta en puerta”, dijo Tetiana que le dijeron las familias de Staryi Bykiv. Los soldados sacaron a seis hombres de sus casas:

Se llevaron a seis hombres de tres familias diferentes. A una madre le quitaron [y dispararon] a sus dos hijos. Otro joven tenía poco más de 20 años, su nombre era Bohdan, conozco bien a su madre, ella me dijo que los soldados le dijeron que esperara cerca de su casa mientras se llevaban a su hijo… para interrogarlo. Dijeron lo mismo a otras familias. En cambio, se llevaron a estos seis hombres, los llevaron al otro extremo de la aldea y les dispararon.
Viktoria, la madre de Bohdan, entrevistada por separado, dijo a Human Rights Watch que el 27 de febrero:

Se llevaron a mi hijo, Bohdan [29 años], ya mi cuñado, Sasha [nombre completo Olexander, 39 años]. Estábamos en el sótano [debido al bombardeo], así que no vimos. Salieron a fumar. Luego, nuestro vecino corrió y dijo que los vio llevándose a Bohdan y Sasha, y a algunos otros muchachos.
Viktoria corrió a la calle para preguntar a los soldados rusos en el puesto de control qué había pasado. “Nos dijeron que no nos preocupáramos, que [los soldados] los asustarían un poco y luego los dejarían ir”, dijo. “Nos alejamos unos 50 metros… y escuchamos disparos. Eran alrededor de las 6:20 pm”

Viktoria dijo que al día siguiente ella y su hermana fueron al prado y vieron los cuerpos tirados junto a un edificio allí:

Tres estaban en un lado del edificio, pero no mi hijo y mi cuñado. Caminamos hacia el otro lado y vimos [Bohdan y Sasha, y uno más]. Estaban acostados allí. Hubo disparos en sus cabezas. Tenían las manos atadas a la espalda. Miré el cuerpo de mi hijo, sus bolsillos estaban vacíos, no tenía su teléfono, ni llaves ni documentos [de identidad].
Viktoria pidió permiso a los soldados en el puesto de control para recoger los cuerpos, pero se negaron. Los intensos bombardeos continuaron los días siguientes.

El 7 de marzo, dijo Viktoria, volvieron a pedir permiso a los soldados para recoger los cuerpos: “En el control nos dijeron que fuéramos al cementerio, que nos iban a traer los cuerpos… Todos [todos los vecinos] vinieron, como 75 personas... Los enterramos a todos el mismo día, en tumbas separadas”.

Viktoria dijo que los otros cuatro hombres enterrados ese día eran Volodymyr, de 40 años, otro Olexander, de 40, y dos hermanos, Ihor, de 31 y Oleh, de 33.

Tetiana dijo que los soldados también se llevaron toda la leña de los aldeanos, sin dejarles nada para cocinar o calentar sus casas.

El 4 de marzo, las fuerzas rusas ejecutaron sumariamente a un hombre en Bucha, 30 kilómetros al noroeste de Kiev, y amenazaron con ejecutar a otros cuatro, dijo un maestro que presenció el asesinato. Ella dijo que escuchó disparos alrededor de las 7 am y vio tres vehículos blindados rusos y cuatro camiones Kamaz [marca rusa] conduciendo por su calle. Estaba refugiada en el sótano con sus dos perros cuando escuchó que se rompía un vidrio y luego se rompía la puerta principal. Voces afuera decían [en ruso]: “Salgan ahora mismo o tiraremos una granada”.

Gritó que estaba sola en el sótano y salió con las manos en alto.

“Había tres hombres afuera, dos soldados [rusos] y un comandante”, dijo. “Tomaron mi teléfono y lo revisaron, luego me dijeron que buscara mis documentos [de identificación] y que viniera con ellos”. Mientras caminaba por la calle con los soldados, vio que también rodeaban a sus vecinos y les ordenaban caminar. Ella dijo:

Nos llevaron a donde solía estar la oficina de AgroButpostach [una empresa de almacenamiento de alquiler]. Justo al lado del edificio, hay un estacionamiento y una pequeña plaza. Reunieron gente en esa plaza, en su mayoría mujeres pero también había varios hombres entre nosotros, de más de 50 [años]. Había alrededor de 30 militares allí y el comandante tenía una insignia [de paracaidista] [en su uniforme]. Hablaba con acento del oeste o centro-oeste de Rusia…. Yo mismo nací en Rusia, así que me doy cuenta de esas cosas. Los soldados estaban todos delgados y se veían muy desgastados.
Dijo que los soldados llevaron a unas 40 personas a la plaza, tomaron los teléfonos de todos, revisaron los documentos y preguntaron quiénes estaban en la defensa territorial o en las autodefensas locales:

Dos mujeres pidieron ir al baño. Una de ellas estaba embarazada. Pedí ir con ellos. Un soldado nos indicó el camino al baño, que estaba alrededor del edificio, creo que ahora era su cuartel general. El edificio era largo . A lo largo de la pared del otro lado, vimos un gran charco de sangre.
Ella dijo que esperaron en la plaza durante horas en el clima muy frío:

En un momento trajeron a un joven, luego a cuatro más. Los soldados les ordenaron quitarse las botas y las chaquetas. Los hicieron arrodillarse al costado del camino. Los soldados rusos se sacaron las camisetas por detrás y por encima de la cabeza. A uno le dispararon en la nuca. Se cayó. Las mujeres gritaron. Los otros cuatro hombres estaban arrodillados allí. El comandante le dijo al resto de la gente en la plaza: “No se preocupen. Todos ustedes son normales, y esto es sucio. Estamos aquí para limpiarte de la suciedad”.
Dijo que después de varias horas más, los soldados llevaron a la gente a sus casas. Los otros cuatro hombres permanecieron arrodillados cuando ella se fue.

Dijo que cuando pudo salir del pueblo el 9 de marzo, el cuerpo del joven aún estaba tirado donde le habían disparado.

Dmytro, de 40 años, dijo a Human Rights Watch que él y su familia huyeron de la ciudad de Bucha, fuertemente bombardeada, el 7 de marzo. Dijo que no conocían ninguna ruta de evacuación segura, por lo que caminaron, envueltos en sábanas blancas y agitando sábanas blancas en el aire – durante unos cinco kilómetros hasta el pueblo de Vorzel.

Una vez en Vorzel, se refugiaron durante dos noches en el sótano de un edificio de dos pisos, con un grupo de residentes locales. Dmytro dijo que había una mujer con ellos en el sótano que tenía heridas en el pecho y las piernas. Otras personas en el sótano le dijeron que le habían disparado el día anterior, cuando los soldados rusos irrumpieron en ese mismo sótano y arrojaron una granada de humo al interior. Varias personas entraron en pánico y salieron corriendo, donde los soldados rusos les dispararon. La mujer resultó herida y la gente en el sótano le dijo que un niño de 14 años recibió un disparo en la cabeza y murió. Dmytro dijo que la mujer murió al día siguiente, el 8 de marzo. Él y varios residentes locales la enterraron fuera del refugio antibombas.

El 4 de marzo, las fuerzas rusas amenazaron con ejecutar a un hombre y su hijo en Zabuchchya, un pueblo en las afueras de la ciudad de Irpin, al noroeste de Kiev. Un residente de la aldea dijo que el 4 de marzo, las fuerzas rusas entraron en la aldea, donde se refugiaba con otras 10 personas, incluida una familia de Irpin, en el sótano de su casa. En una entrevista separada, su hija corroboró su versión. Dijo que 13 soldados entraron a su casa para allanarla:

Los soldados preguntaron por mi hijo, de 34 años, que está en la defensa territorial. Salió a su encuentro. Preguntaron quién estaba en la casa y luego registraron la casa y la voltearon... En el patio trasero, encontraron mi rifle de caza y una botella de gasolina, y se enfurecieron.

El comandante que daba órdenes a los demás dijo: “Llévenlos [a mí y a mi hijo] al árbol afuera y dispárenlos”. Nos sacaron afuera. Uno de los soldados objetó. Nos volvieron a llevar adentro y le ordenaron a mi hijo que se desnudara porque dijeron que querían buscar tatuajes nacionalistas. Otros soldados también fueron a las casas de nuestra calle, incluida la casa de un juez, ella había ido y cerró la casa, y el diputado del consejo local.

Rompieron la ventana de la casa del juez para entrar. Los vimos sacando bolsas y bolsas de cosas de la casa del juez. Después de eso, se fueron… Me llevé a mi familia ya todos los que estaban en el sótano, y nos escapamos en dos autos. Mi esposa, mi hijo y mi madre, de 80 años, ahora se hospedan en la casa de mi hija en Khodosivka [suroeste de Kiev].


----------



## Kluster (3 Abr 2022)

Rejon, nadie se va a leer tus tochos infumables.


----------



## NS 4 (3 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El Mayordomo haciendo el redez vous.



Antonio Sanc hez...alias EL GLOBALISTA.


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (3 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Vamos a ver pedazo de... si la horda no hubiera invadido Beridansk esas personas haria cola delante de su farmacia para obtener sus medicamentos o de su supermercado para comprar su comida.
> Todo un exitazo que tengan que hacer colar para que sus ocupantes les den sus migajas.
> Hay que ser un HDLGP para poner esas colas como "logro" de la Horda.



hordas tus ukronanzis subnormal


----------



## .Kaikus (3 Abr 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Y otra noticia donde no se de donde se sacan 600e porque en otros medios hablaban de 3.000 o más, por 600e nadie va a la guerra. Cualquiera que fuese a matar era válido por ultra o violento que fuese. Hay alguno con tan pocas luces que se alista como mercenario mientras dice ser insumiso.



En Polonia y Leopolis hay unas docenas de latinoamericanos, que se creyeron lo de los 3.000 dolares al mes, se pagaron el pasaje de su bolsillo y ahora tendran que combatir por 200-300 euros o terminaran en una prision ucraniana o polaca.

PD- Esperaban sueldo, nacionalidad y una mujer ucraniana al terminar su contrato, *nunca te fies de la palabra de Zelensky.*


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Rejon, nadie se va a leer tus tochos infumables.



Joder que no y tengo casi 100 felicitaciones joio.


----------



## amcxxl (3 Abr 2022)

Famoso neonazi ucraniano Yuri Ruf. El fundador de algún "espíritu de la nación". Cerro los ojos


Los soldados inspeccionan la posición ocupada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania después de haber sido bien procesada desde el tanque. 
Precaución, muchos muertos, estrictamente mayores de 18 años. El siguiente elemento multimedia incluye contenido potencialmente delicado 


Si aún no has visto cómo explota la munición en el T-64BV de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania 


Al periodista holandés Dulmers se le prohibió ingresar a Ucrania durante 10 años por filmar las secuelas de los ataques con misiles rusos en la refinería de petróleo de Odessa y una instalación de almacenamiento de combustible.


En la región de Odessa, un automóvil con 6 reclutas fue detenido por la noche cerca de la frontera con Moldavia, dos de ellos estaban en el maletero. Todos declararon por unanimidad que iban a ver a su abuela en el pueblo.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (3 Abr 2022)

_Blinken dice que las sanciones pueden levantarse dependiendo del resultado de las negociaciones entre Rusia y Ucrania_





sabernosepodía


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Mas propaganda ucraniana...



No podía faltar la Niña para cumplir el guión completo.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (3 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Racak 2.0. Después de que las fuerzas serbias se retirasen de aquella aldea en Kosovo y el UÇK volviera a entrar en ella... aparecen un montón de civiles masacrados, algunos de ellos incluso mutilados, algo que no entraba en el modus operandi de los serbios. Cuando un equipo forense llegó a la zona, pudo constatar algunas cosas un tanto peculiares. El número de casquillos encontrados no coincidía ni con los balazos en los cuerpos ni con la cantidad de cadáveres, eran menos de lo esperable en una matanza como esa; las ropas de unos cuantos de los muertos no estaban agujereadas ni destrozadas, y en otros casos los orificios no coincidían con los balazos, era como si se las hubiesen puesto después de habérselos cargado.
> 
> La jefa del equipo forense, una noruega, admitió que William Walker, el jefe de la misión de verificación en Kosovo, la obligó a firmar un informe falso donde se culpaba a Belgrado. Antes de ello, Walker había visitado Racak, afirmando que los serbios habían cometido un crimen contra la humanidad. El objetivo era provocar la intervención de la OTAN...



Muy muy cierto. No es el modus operandi Ruso, hay al menos un video que les han pillado que es un montaje, con "cadáveres" moviéndose cuando han pasado los del vehículo que rueda la escena...
Huele a un Racak 2.0.


----------



## Tierra Azul (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



ah, que han sacado los muertos del cementerio! que creativos son tus hijos de puta, y nada mas retirarse los rusos de Bucha, lo primero es echarles las culpas de esos muertos, hijo de puta no respetais ni a los muertos previos a la guerra.


----------



## Fauna iberica (3 Abr 2022)

El maricron ofreciendose a salvarle el culo a al sisi, lo llevan claro los egipcios, francia esta como para proveer de trigo a 90 millones de egipcios.

Por cierto ratitas otanicas, el al sisi ese no es un dictador?.

Fariseos hipocritas.

Se va a liar una sin precedentes.


----------



## Oso Polar (3 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> En Timisoara la CIA se lo curró más....



El caso rumano es digno de un estudio a profundidad, si mal no recuerdo que se hablaban de decenas de miles de muertos al final eran menos de 10.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Abr 2022)

Sobre las entregas de misiles antibuque Harpoon a Ucrania

En el Reino Unido, tienen la intención de armar a Odessa con misiles antibuque Harpoon.

▪ Aparentemente, estamos hablando de la versión terrestre de los misiles que se desplegarán como parte de los sistemas de misiles costeros.

▪Lo más probable es que los británicos tengan que involucrar a alguien más en las entregas planificadas: no hay lanzadores terrestres en el Reino Unido. De los vecinos más cercanos, Rumania podría serlo, pero en Bucarest planean recibir complejos Harpoon a partir del 2024. Por lo que la opción más probable es el traslado desde Estados Unidos.

▪Además de los lanzadores, será necesario suministrar estaciones de radar móviles para la designación de objetivos. Existe la necesidad de operadores capacitados para operar y mantener estos complejos.

Por supuesto, esto se puede resolver mediante el uso de aviones de reconocimiento o vehículos aéreos no tripulados que realizan reconocimientos cerca de las fronteras con Ucrania.

▪En general, puede llevar mucho tiempo suministrar, capacitar tripulaciones y desplegar sistemas de misiles costeros en Odessa y al parecer, los británicos creen que tienen este tiempo y decidieron jugar por el futuro.

#Reino Unido #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

Las próximas tres semanas serán decisivas. Lo que suceda en este momento influirá en la decisión de Putin de poner fin a la guerra contra Ucrania, según el general estadounidense Ben Hodges.

“Depende de lo que suceda en las próximas tres semanas. Si no ayudamos a Ucrania a vencer a los rusos ahora, se prolongará durante meses y Rusia seguirá haciendo sangrar a Ucrania. Sin embargo, si vencemos a los rusos ahora, podemos iniciar negociaciones sobre este tema mucho más rápido”, explicó Hodges.

UN.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> ah, que han sacado los muertos del cementerio! que creativos son tus hijos de puta, y nada mas retirarse los rusos de Bucha, lo primero es echarles las culpas de esos muertos, hijo de puta no respetais ni a los muertos previos a la guerra.



Eres tonto o se te fue la luz en la incubadora, verdad?y de paso vete a la puta mierda......rata de cloaca....chupapollas.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (3 Abr 2022)

Creo que es de hoy 






Secretary Antony J. Blinken With Chuck Todd of NBC’s Meet the Press — Agenparl


(AGENPARL) – dom 03 aprile 2022 You are subscribed to Secretary’s Remarks for U.S. Department of State. This information has recently been updated, and is now available. 04/03/2022 11:14 AM EDT Antony J. Blinken, Secretary of State Washington, D.C. QUESTION: And joining me now is the Secretary...




agenparl.eu


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Abr 2022)

Situación en Ucrania y Donbass por ahora:

Peskov: los objetivos de la operación militar en Ucrania se lograrán en su totalidad. La Federación Rusa recuerda bien que Ucrania puede no cumplir con los acuerdos escritos;
Stoltenberg: decenas de miles de soldados ucranianos han sido entrenados por la OTAN;
Pentágono: parte de un paquete de ayuda por valor de 800 millones de dólares llegó a Ucrania en un día;
Alemania se negó a suministrar a Ucrania los 100 vehículos de combate de infantería Marder que Kiev solicitó la semana pasada;
Ministerio de Defensa: el Centro de Alerta y Control de Aviación y Defensa Aérea de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania fue inhabilitado en el aeródromo de Vasilkov cerca de Kiev;
Zapadores de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas realizan desminado de municiones ucranianas en el distrito de Trostyanetsky de la región de Sumy;
El DPR evacuó a 164 personas de Mariupol, incluidos 32 niños.

Resumen de eventos pasados.

#Donbass #Rusia #Ucrania

@riafan_everywhere


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

Soldados rusos de la 384 MPRF SPN interrogaron brevemente a un marinero cautivo de la Armada ucraniana (UG):

Así, el marinero herido y capturado proporcionó la siguiente información sobre sí mismo:

Kravchuk Stanislav Ruslanovich, nacido el 09.01.1996, v/hr A0373 (buque de búsqueda y rescate "Donbass" en la Armada de la UH). Fue abandonado por sus comandantes en Mariupol a su suerte. Como soldado de infantería ordinaria, tras el fuego de contrabatería de la artillería, sufrió una herida de metralla en la pierna.

Testificó que el buque de búsqueda y rescate Donbass de la Armada ucraniana (UG), así como la entrada al puerto de Mariupol, fueron minados por los criminales de guerra de Azov.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39367

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Oso Polar (3 Abr 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Las guerras nunca las ganan las armas, las gana la inteligencia. Entiéndase, la estrategia más inteligente.
> Elementos de distracción, propaganda, engaños, y mentiras. Y una de esas hunde al enemigo.



Que cosa? Menuda idea suelta, entonces con una buena estrategia y propaganda puede, digamos, El Salvador derrotar a EEUU.

Alemania, el país con mejor propaganda y una estrategia de engaños y mentiras que le funciono con occidente posteriormente se estrello con la determinación soviética y al final de la guerra, el país de los seres de luz, quedo devastado por los "menos capaces".


----------



## arriondas (3 Abr 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Que expliquen cómo los cadáveres no estaban tras la salida de los rusos, y sí están tras el paso de uno de los carniceros ucranianos por allí. Que expliquen por qué esos cadáveres no salieron en los vídeos posteriores a la marcha y ahora están por todas partes.



No lo harán. Han sido los rusos y punto, te dirán. 

Lo que buscan es lo mismo que buscaban en Sarajevo o en Racak: escalar. Y eso es lo que me preocupa.


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (3 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Y Macron deberá de responder por esas acusaciones.
> Eso de hacer de mamporrero propagandero y luego pretender ir de apaciguador y centrista no se lo van a perdonar los rusos. Esta clase de crímenes no se pueden resolver con "Oh he visto un vídeo en el que un twitero dice que los rusos han matado civiles".
> NO es serio, es infantil y dudo mucho que no tenga consecuencias. La próxima vez que le venga llorando a Putin seguramente lo tenga 4 horas esperando con la calefacción a 35 grados.



Venía a esto mismo.
Todo es ridículo e infantil.
Estas declaraciones no son serias, que coño, es que NO SON ADULTAS.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (3 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> La situación no pinta bien para Rusia, el repliegue en Kiev ha sido una catástrofe moral y propagandistica que pasará factura. La moral ucraniana está por las nubes, ninguna explicación "técnica" rusa de esta desbandada va a ser entendida a medida que la guerra continue en fase de desgaste en el resto de frentes. Solo una ofensiva demoledora en el Donbass, la prometida ofensiva, puede borrar este escenario de derrota clara en Kiev.
> Yo doy un mes de plazo a Rusia antes de comenzar a ver esta campaña como un error muy grande a nivel militar. Además tengo muchas reservas del éxito de esta operación sobre el Donbass, está muy claro que nos están vendiendo una operación Ciudadela, con dos pinzas a norte y sur que confluyen sobre un frente fortificado en profundidad. No lo tengo nada claro, si hasta el momento los avances són mínimos nada hace pensar que eso cambie, más aún con la amenaza sobre Kiev conjurada y el lógico refuerzo ucraniano en otros escenarios al quedar liberadas fuerzas.
> O Rusia trae unidades frescas de relevo en proporciones desequilibrantes, o NO ME CREO NADA.
> 
> Lo siento, pero pienso así, y no tiene nada que ver con mis deseos o preferencias.



Coincido en que la retirada de Kiev ha sido una inyección de moral para el régimen de los ata-farolas, pero habría que preguntarse si los ataques sobre Kiev fueron necesarios y qué ganaron los rusos con ellos ,...en mi opinión (modo estratega cuñao on) si los avances tan rápidos en el sur fueron porque se fijaron todas las reservas ucranianas al atacar por todos los frentes posibles se puede decir que algo ganaron, por ejemplo, teniendo en cuenta que desde la frontera de Crimea hasta Kherson hay 140 kilómetros y el segundo día los rusos ya estaban allí, yo creo que ahí claramente había un agujero por el que se colaron hasta la cocina y los ukros no tenían con qué taparlo porque sus reservas mas cercanas estaban ocupadas en otros puntos y a las mas lejanas no les dió tiempo de llegar (llegaron días mas tarde y pudieron parar el ataque sobre Mykolaev)..

También coincido en que éste golpe moral lo tendrán que compensar en el Donbass, aquí si las posiciones ucranianas están en un area extensa y en profundidad digo yo que no todas estarán en ciudades ni con escudos humanos y teniendo superioridad aérea y de fuego deberían pasarles por encima sin problemas.

Lo que no entiendo es que tarden tanto en tomar la factoría Azovstal en Mariupol,.... si ahí se supone que no hay civiles no sé porque no los han hecho ya picadillo con los Tuylpan o los TOS y a tomar por culo ellos y la fábrica ( que total seguro que la acabarán volando los mismos ukros) ...la única explicación que se me ocurre es porque hay asesores occidentales y los quieren coger vivos.....


----------



## Tierra Azul (3 Abr 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Que expliquen cómo los cadáveres no estaban tras la salida de los rusos, y sí están tras el paso de uno de los carniceros ucranianos por allí. Que expliquen por qué esos cadáveres no salieron en los vídeos posteriores a la marcha y ahora están por todas partes.



el subnormal ese no te va a explicar nada, te dirá que es culpa de los rusojjj


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

Para mi la guerra de Ucrania ha perdido interes para el publico en general y en breve desaparecera de las TV, en cuanto se atrinchere en el Dombass.

Acto seguido se levantaran las sanciones, cada uno con su vida, el gas seguira fluyendo y aqui no ha pasado nada. 

Tambien lo que esta claro es que si hay un acuerdo de paz, todas las atrocidades y crimenes rusos quedaran sin culpables.


----------



## Evangelion (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## piru (3 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *MACRON: RUSIA DEBERÁ RESPONDER POR BUCHA.*
> El presidente francés Macron, calificó de "inaguantables" las imágenes que muestran los cadáveres de docenas de civiles en el suburbio de Bucha, al norte de Kiev, y aseguró que "las autoridades rusas deberán responder por esos crímenes".
> En un mensaje de Twitter, publicado después de un comunicado de Exteriores de Francia, Macron mostró su "compasión por las víctimas y solidaridad con Ucrania".



A Francia estas macronadas le saldrán caras, llegará el día en que Putin le exigirá a Macron que se disculpe por haberse tragado la burda propaganda urka.


----------



## Trajanillo (3 Abr 2022)

Da que pensar que sabiendo que haga lo que haga el ejercito Ruso va a ser como el ejército de Satanas y el ucraniano el de la luz, no haya entrado con todo en Ucrania, a no ser que sea verdad que no quieren víctimas civiles porque los consideran rusos, entonces el relato de masacrar civiles no cuadra.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (3 Abr 2022)

PREGUNTA: _Una vez más, quiero volver a, ¿qué es? ¿*puede Zelenskyy negociar el alivio de las sanciones* aquí o no?_

SECRETARIO BLINKEN: _Toda la comunidad internacional que se ha unido para imponer esas sanciones a Rusia buscará ver qué está haciendo Ucrania y qué quiere hacer. Y *si llega a la conclusión de que puede poner fin a esta guerra*, detener la muerte y la destrucción, y seguir afirmando su independencia y soberanía, y en última instancia eso requiere el levantamiento de las sanciones, *por supuesto que vamos a ver eso*. *El propósito de las sanciones*, Chuck, *no es estar allí indefinidamente*. Es para cambiar la conducta de Rusia. Y si, como resultado de las negociaciones, las sanciones, la presión, el apoyo a Ucrania, logramos precisamente eso, entonces *en algún momento las sanciones desaparecerán*_*.  *


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)

No veo moverse al Primer Frente de Belgorod ni al Primer Frente del Don, ha están tardando, o se dan prisa o los nazis empezaran a recibir ayuda de las tropas Bastardas.


----------



## Honkler (3 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> ...la única explicación que se me ocurre es porque hay asesores occidentales y los quieren coger vivos.....



Por ahí van los tiros


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> el subnormal ese no te va a explicar nada, te dirá que es culpa de los rusojjj



Se nota que tus padres son hermanos….encima eres subnormal profundo HDLGP.....rata inmunda....   .


----------



## quinciri (3 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Y Macron deberá de responder por esas acusaciones.
> 
> Eso de hacer de mamporrero propagandero y luego pretender ir de apaciguador y centrista no se lo van a perdonar los rusos. Esta clase de crímenes no se pueden resolver con "Oh he visto un vídeo en el que un twitero dice que los rusos han matado civiles".
> 
> NO es serio, es infantil y dudo mucho que no tenga consecuencias. La próxima vez que le venga llorando a Putin seguramente lo tenga 4 horas esperando con la calefacción a 35 grados.



Efectivamente, lo de los "lideres" europeos es vergonzosamente patético.


----------



## Tierra Azul (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Eres tonto o se te fue la luz en la incubadora, verdad?y de paso vete a la puta mierda......rata de cloaca....chupapollas.



pide cita para que te escaneen el cerebro tontorron


----------



## Remequilox (3 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> En meneame se empieza a caer el retalo de bucha:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En Mariúpol ya lo intentaron eso de montar el drama tremebundo humanitario, tanto con el hospital de embarazadas (1 pobre chica que utilizaron para el paripé), como con los "miles de civiles" (luego reacondicionado a unos cuantos cientos) muertos bajo el teatro (lástima que no mostraron ni un solo cadáver).
Esta vez han corregido el tiro, y si para montar el drama lacrimógeno hacen falta unos cuantos muertos, pues se matan y listos. Y para abundar los videos, ya ponemos algún figurante que de el pego.
No digo que no pueda existir algún que otro muerto por ejecución sumarísima, de uno u otro bando (esto es una guerra, y en las guerras mueren personas, incluso inocentes). 
Pero el "Montaje Bucha", quien se lo esté creyendo, da un poco de pena, y quien sin creérselo lo esté propagando, da verdadero asco.


----------



## Kluster (3 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> PREGUNTA: _Una vez más, quiero volver a, ¿qué es? ¿*puede Zelenskyy negociar el alivio de las sanciones* aquí o no?_
> 
> SECRETARIO BLINKEN: _Toda la comunidad internacional que se ha unido para imponer esas sanciones a Rusia buscará ver qué está haciendo Ucrania y qué quiere hacer. Y *si llega a la conclusión de que puede poner fin a esta guerra*, detener la muerte y la destrucción, y seguir afirmando su independencia y soberanía, y en última instancia eso requiere el levantamiento de las sanciones, *por supuesto que vamos a ver eso*. *El propósito de las sanciones*, Chuck, *no es estar allí indefinidamente*. Es para cambiar la conducta de Rusia. Y si, como resultado de las negociaciones, las sanciones, la presión, el apoyo a Ucrania, logramos precisamente eso, entonces *en algún momento las sanciones desaparecerán*_*. *


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## NoRTH (3 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Que han tenido errores sin dudarlo, pero exageras diciendo que "han hecho agua por todos lados".



Le acaban de derribar un Su35s 

En fin ....

Enviado desde mi 21061119DG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Seronoser (3 Abr 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> Le acaban de derribar un Su35s
> 
> En fin ....
> 
> Enviado desde mi 21061119DG mediante Tapatalk



Tremendo.
Yo creo que hay que firmar la rendición


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> pide cita para que te escaneen el cerebro tontorron



Vamos asno,no rebuznes y tira de la noria,que si no no hay alfalfa hoy....


----------



## Trajanillo (3 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


>



Mira que os gusta m estas tontás, pon también un pianista o algo


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Abr 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> Le acaban de derribar un Su35s
> 
> En fin ....
> 
> Enviado desde mi 21061119DG mediante Tapatalk



Ha sido esta


----------



## Fauna iberica (3 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Y Macron deberá de responder por esas acusaciones.
> 
> Eso de hacer de mamporrero propagandero y luego pretender ir de apaciguador y centrista no se lo van a perdonar los rusos. Esta clase de crímenes no se pueden resolver con "Oh he visto un vídeo en el que un twitero dice que los rusos han matado civiles".
> 
> NO es serio, es infantil y dudo mucho que no tenga consecuencias. La próxima vez que le venga llorando a Putin seguramente lo tenga 4 horas esperando con la calefacción a 35 grados.



Es que rusia tiene que ponerse seria de una vez con estos matones de la UE.

Ya lo he dicho ,tiene que responder oficialmente advirtiendoles que van a ir por ellos personalmente.
No le va a quedar otra opcion.


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

Dmytro Kuleba pide a la Corte Penal Internacional que venga a Bucha para reunir pruebas.

"Hago un llamado a la Corte Penal Internacional y a las organizaciones internacionales para que envíen sus misiones a Bucha y otras ciudades y pueblos liberados de la región de Kiev para recopilar todas las pruebas de los crímenes de guerra rusos lo más cerca posible en cooperación con las fuerzas del orden ucranianas", dijo.

Dmytro Kuleba también habló sobre los crímenes masivos del ejército ruso en Ucrania, incluidos asesinatos, torturas, saqueos y violaciones: “Era imposible imaginar esto en el siglo XXI, pero está sucediendo ante nuestros ojos. Rusia es peor que ISIS. "

UN.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)

Atención, pistola humeante:
La noche de Lat, Sergey "Boatsman" Korotkikh, infame neonazi y miembro de Azov, publicó un video titulado "The BOATSMAN BOYS in Bucha". En la marca de 6 segundos se puede escuchar claramente el diálogo: "Hay tipos sin brazaletes azules, ¿puedo dispararles?" "A la mierda sí"


----------



## Tierra Azul (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Vamos asno,no rebuznes y tira de la noria,que si no no hay alfalfa hoy....



alfalfa es precisamente lo que tienes que comer, tu CI es la de un burro, la noria pa'ti tontolaba. Pa ti tonto








Rusia anuncia la destrucción de una refinería de petróleo y de 51 instalaciones militares ucranianas - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Moscú, 03 abr (SANA) El portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, el general Ígor Konashénkov, of




sana.sy













Minuto a Minuto…39 días de la operación especial rusa en Ucrania - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Moscú, 03 abr (SANA) Rusia anuncia la destrucción de una refinería de petróleo y de 51 instalacio




sana.sy





Y devuelve los muertos al cementerio hijo de la gran puta!








Ataque de falsa bandera: Defensa rusa desmiente acusaciones de Kiev sobre asesinato masivo de civiles en Bucha, cerca de Kiev - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Moscú, 03 abr (SANA) El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia comentó sobre las imágenes grabadas en la l




sana.sy


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

Va a ser buenísima la cara de Putin cuando Finlandia (país que tiene más kilómetros de frontera con Rusia que Ucrania), entre en la OTAN.

* La OTAN está lista para "encontrar formas" de aceptar a Finlandia y Suecia en la alianza* "relativamente rápido" si estos países quieren unirse a la organización: Stoltenberg.

UN.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Abr 2022)

Canal ucraniano explica por qué se necesitaba la falsificación de Bucha. El objetivo es salvar a miles de nazis de Azov encerrados en Mariupol además de obtener armas pesadas de Europa. Estaba programado para el 19 de marzo.


----------



## Pinovski (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> alfalfa es precisamente lo que tienes que comer, tu CI es la de un burro, la noria pa'ti tontolaba.



Tu no eres ni perro, no llegas a chucho con permiso de estos....rata de cloaca


----------



## lukashenko (3 Abr 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Que expliquen cómo los cadáveres no estaban tras la salida de los rusos, y sí están tras el paso de uno de los carniceros ucranianos por allí. Que expliquen por qué esos cadáveres no salieron en los vídeos posteriores a la marcha y ahora están por todas partes.



*"Una nueva provocación": Rusia rechaza las acusaciones sobre el asesinato de civiles en Bucha, cerca de Kiev*

Publicado:3 abr 2022 14:55 GMT

*Todos los militares rusos abandonaron la localidad el 30 de marzo*, mientras que* las "pruebas de crímenes" presuntamente cometidos por ellos aparecieron solo cuatro días después de su retirada*.

El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia ha calificado de "*provocación*" las imágenes obtenidas en la localidad ucraniana de Bucha, situada en las inmediaciones de Kiev, que muestran cadáveres de civiles en las calles, y las ha calificado de mera "*escenificación*" de las autoridades ucranianas "*para los medios de comunicación occidentales*".
Asimismo, el organismo rechaza las acusaciones lanzadas contra sus militares por el asesinato de residentes de Bucha. "Todas las fotos y los videos publicados por el régimen de Kiev que, supuestamente, evidencian los 'crímenes' de los militares rusos en la ciudad de Bucha, en la provincia de Kiev, son una nueva provocación", aseguró el ministerio.

*Mientras Bucha estaba bajo el control de los militares rusos, los residentes locales no sufrieron ningún tipo de violencia*
*"Mientras esta localidad estaba bajo control de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, ningún residente local fue víctima de acciones violentas"*, subrayó, al tiempo que agregó que los militares rusos entregaron a la población civil de la región de Kiev* 452 toneladas de ayuda humanitaria*.

*Todas las unidades rusas se retiraron completamente de Bucha el 30 de marzo *
El ministerio también explicó que todos los militares rusos abandonaron Bucha el 30 de marzo, un día después de la ronda de negociaciones de paz en Turquía, y que el 31 de marzo el propio *alcalde de la localidad*, Anatoli Fedoruk, no solo confirmó en un mensaje por video que en la urbe *no quedaban militares rusos*, sino que "ni siquiera hizo mención alguna sobre residentes locales con las manos atadas, fusilados en las calles".

*Todas las "pruebas de los crímenes" en Bucha no surgieron hasta el cuarto día*
*"Por lo tanto, no es de extrañar que todas las así llamadas 'pruebas de los crímenes' en Bucha aparecieran solo al cuarto día, cuando los efectivos del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania y los representantes de la televisión ucraniana llegaron a la ciudad"*, declaró el organismo.

*Los cuerpos "no presentan rigor mortis" y carecen de las "manchas características de los cadáveres "*
"Resulta especialmente preocupante el hecho de que todos los cuerpos de las personas cuyas imágenes fueron publicadas por el régimen de Kiev, después de al menos cuatro días, *no presentan rigor mortis, no tienen las manchas características de los cadáveres, mientras que en las heridas hay sangre no coagulada",* indicaron los militares rusos.


Asimismo, todo esto "confirma de forma irrefutablemente que las fotos y los videos de Bucha *son otra escenificación del régimen de Kiev para los medios de comunicación occidentales*, como ocurrió en Mariúpol con la maternidad, así como en otras ciudades", resumió el Ministerio de Defensa.

*Las afueras del sur de Bucha fueron bombardeadas 24 horas del día por las fuerzas ucranianas*
Además, destacó que los rusos *no bloquearon las salidas de Bucha* en ningún momento y que "todos los residentes locales tenían la oportunidad de salir libremente de la localidad en dirección norte, incluso hacia Bielorrusia". Al mismo tiempo, al sur de la ciudad, incluidas las zonas residenciales de las afueras, "fueron bombardeadas las 24 horas por las tropas ucranianas *con artillería de gran calibre*, tanques y lanzacohetes múltiples", afirmó el ministerio.
"Durante todo el tiempo que la ciudad permaneció bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, y aún más después, hasta el día de hoy, los habitantes de Bucha se desplazaban libremente por la ciudad y usaban la comunicación móvil", añadió.

Las imágenes de cuerpos tendidos en las calles de Bucha, algunos con las manos atadas, fueron difundidas la noche de este sábado. El asesor de la oficina del presidente de Ucrania, Mijaíl Podoliak, declaró que los civiles "estaban desarmados, "no representaban ninguna amenaza" y "fueron matados a tiros por los soldados rusos".


----------



## arriondas (3 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1011673
> 
> 
> Canal ucraniano explica por qué se necesitaba la falsificación de Bucha. El objetivo es salvar a miles de nazis de Azov encerrados en Mariupol además de obtener armas pesadas de Europa. Estaba programado para el 19 de marzo.



Y no sólo a los nazis... _Tu sais déjà_...


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## quinciri (3 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Ma parece a mi que Europa acaba de dictar su sentencia de muerte, han preparado una falsa bandera y....
> 
> *Zelenski, sobre Bucha: "Las madres rusas deberían ver qué bastardos han criado. Asesinos, saqueadores, carniceros" *
> 
> ...



El mas prudente parece Guterres diciendo que que considera esencial una investigación, y sin hacer ninguna calificación de los hechos que habra que investigar en su caso.

Pero el burro y sinverrquenza de Scholz nos suelta lo de investigar incansablemente unos crimenes del ejercito ruso que el se permite dar ya por hechos probados. Y de ser esto cierto, ya no haría falta cansarse mas investigando.

En fin esto de Europa y sus "lideres", una puta mierda y una puta verguenza. Y un verdadero asco ....


----------



## El-Mano (3 Abr 2022)

Vale, esto es lo que decia:

"There are guys without blue armbands, can I shoot them?" "Fuck yeah"

"Hay tipos sin brazaletes azules, ¿puedo dispararles?" "Joder, sí"


----------



## arriondas (3 Abr 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> El mas prudente parece Guterres diciendo que que considera esencial una investigación, y sin hacer ninguna calificación de los hechos que habra que investigar en su caso.
> 
> Pero el burro y sinverrquenza de Scholz nos suelta lo de investigar incansablemente unos crimenes del ejercito ruso que el se permite dar ya por hechos probados. Y de ser esto cierto, ya no haría falta cansarse mas investigando.
> 
> En fin esto de Europa y sus "lideres", una puta mierda y una puta verguenza. Y un verdadero asco ....



Son putas de Washington, qué quieres. Son los que dicen a la ciudadanía que hay que hacer sacrificios, que vienen tiempos difíciles, y ducharse con agua fría mientras piensan "toma eso, Putin". Esa basura nos va a llevar al abismo, de una forma u otra.


----------



## piru (3 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> La situación no pinta bien para Rusia, el repliegue en Kiev ha sido una catástrofe moral y propagandistica que pasará factura. La moral ucraniana está por las nubes, ninguna explicación "técnica" rusa de esta desbandada va a ser entendida a medida que la guerra continue en fase de desgaste en el resto de frentes. Solo una ofensiva demoledora en el Donbass, la prometida ofensiva, puede borrar este escenario de derrota clara en Kiev.
> Yo doy un mes de plazo a Rusia antes de comenzar a ver esta campaña como un error muy grande a nivel militar. Además tengo muchas reservas del éxito de esta operación sobre el Donbass, está muy claro que nos están vendiendo una operación Ciudadela, con dos pinzas a norte y sur que confluyen sobre un frente fortificado en profundidad. No lo tengo nada claro, si hasta el momento los avances són mínimos nada hace pensar que eso cambie, más aún con la amenaza sobre Kiev conjurada y el lógico refuerzo ucraniano en otros escenarios al quedar liberadas fuerzas.
> O Rusia trae unidades frescas de relevo en proporciones desequilibrantes, o NO ME CREO NADA.
> 
> Lo siento, pero pienso así, y no tiene nada que ver con mis deseos o preferencias.



Si quieres ganar, hay que retroceder:


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Rusia dará, en un par de días como mucho supongo, un golpe encima de la mesa con una ofensiva terrestre o bien un bombardeo aéreo de gran envergadura o la toma total de Marioupol.
> 
> La "retirada" de Kiev y la propaganda en contra pueden minar la moral, pero sospecho que la retirada de Kiev puede ser una estrategia para que los ucros relajen la zona, vayan con sus tropas hacia el este y Jarkov, y Rusia meta nuevas tropas desde Bielorrusia en dirección nuevamente a Kiev y Chernobyl cogiendo descuidado ese frente ya casi "abandonado" por ambos.
> 
> Muy posible lo veo y se necesita una acción de envergadura lo antes posible.



O hacen eso o la cosa se va a complicar


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

Espero que las sanciones no se levanten nunca hasta que no le metan un tiro en la cabeza al hijoPutin y a media cúpula militar. 

A vivir en la Edad Media hasta que se civilicen japutas.


----------



## Malevich (3 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> El caso rumano es digno de un estudio a profundidad, si mal no recuerdo que se hablaban de decenas de miles de muertos al final eran menos de 10.



60.000.
Murió mucha más gente en la represión de los primeros meses del gobierno del FSN del corrupto Iliescu que durante la revolución de Navidad. 
El engaño al pueblo rumano, al que se le prometió prosperidad y libertad, es uno de los mayores timos de la historia. 
Pero eso sí, a diferencia de España, donde tantísima gente vive directa o indirectamente del aparato estatal, hoy en día la abstención siempre se sitúa en torno al 60% en las citas electorales. Nos llevan en eso gran ventaja.


----------



## Hal8995 (3 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Joder, no sé si lo sabrás, pero el viento de España viene de norte y oeste. La pluma iría hacia el este o el sur.



Mongolo, no es insulto. Sí la detonación es en el medio Oeste, Oklahoma por ejemplo y el viento viene del Oste...se lleva la nube hacia el Este...es decir al Atlántico.


----------



## niraj (3 Abr 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> es raro pero jamas pensariamos que rusia se podria venezualizar y como mucho se va a parecer a argentina
> el problema del expropiese es que las empresas matrices no van a suministrar nada a las empresas expropiadas, nacionalizadas o reconvertidas, y ya sabemos que significa eso FRACASILANDIA



No sé, algunos todavía no comprenden que no somos el ombligo del mundo.
Que Zara se va de Rusia, su segundo mercado mundial? Pues adiós. Y oh sorpresa, los rusos no se van a quedar desnudos. Ya llegarán textiles de India, Vietnam o China 
Que Renault y Volkswagen no quieren vender en Rusia? Pues su sitio lo ocuparán los coreanos, japoneses y chinos. Y encantados.

Todavía recuerdo cuando en 2014, como respuesta a las sanciones de la UE, los rusos prohibieron la importación de naranja española. 
Salió entonces muy ufana la ministra de agricultura española diciendo que no pasaba nada porque los ciudadanos rusos iban a exigir a su gobierno la calidad de la naranja española.
Pero los consumidores rusos no exigieron nada y el mercado que perdió España pasó a los sudafricanos, que una vez introducidos en Rusia y con la reducción de costos por volumen de mercado, ya les fue fácil desplazar la naranja española también del resto de los países de la Unión Eurasiática.
Y ahora, en 2022, con su volumen de producción comienzan a desplazar a la naranja española incluso dentro de la UE...

A veces creo que el infantilismo económico por parte de los políticos de la UE no conoce límites


----------



## bigmaller (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Va a ser buenísima la cara de Putin cuando Finlandia (país que tiene más kilómetros de frontera con Rusia que Ucrania), entre en la OTAN.
> 
> * La OTAN está lista para "encontrar formas" de aceptar a Finlandia y Suecia en la alianza* "relativamente rápido" si estos países quieren unirse a la organización: Stoltenberg.
> 
> UN.



Si la otan es una organizacion defensiva no debe de tener ningun miedo, no crees?


----------



## arriondas (3 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Si quieres ganar, hay que retroceder:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1011677



¿No dicen algunos por aquí que los rusos son la horda turcochina? Pues bien, ¿Qué táctica dominaban a la perfección los pueblos de la estepa?


----------



## quinciri (3 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El Monje es está ganando unos ejercicios espirituales muy largos en algún monasterio ortodoxo mientras algún Zhukov de turno toma el mando de las operaciones, me cago en sus putas crisis espirituales.



Crisis espiritual la tuya , y en cuanto las cosas no van al ritmo expeditivo que a ti te gustaría.

Y además estas sugestionado por la supuestamente fracasada operación relampago de tomar Kiev y acabar el asunto en dos dias. Versión que por supuesto se vendió interesadamente desde medios occidentales.

Así que, ... serenarsus, coño!!


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

Yo digo una cosa,de todos los que defendéis a Putin aquí, ¿cuántos vivís en España? No muchos creo. 

Yo no estoy sometido a ninguna propaganda. Yo hablo de la invasión de un país democrático y soberano, el bombardeo del mismo y el asesinato de su población desde hace más de un mes.


----------



## otroyomismo (3 Abr 2022)

falsas retiradas


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)

Si el que vale, vale, y el que no, a Burbuja:


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (3 Abr 2022)

: " En su video discurso del jueves, Zelenski nos recordó a Den Briel y la lucha contra España. En los Países Bajos, la gente es indiferente a esto, ve @HansGoslinga "Esto confirma que los holandeses no son un pueblo con mentalidad histórica y política". ...

A los holandeses les importa un pito lo que les cuente Falsensky, se ve que han calado al personaje.


----------



## Kluster (3 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Atención, pistola humeante:
> La noche de Lat, Sergey "Boatsman" Korotkikh, infame neonazi y miembro de Azov, publicó un video titulado "The BOATSMAN BOYS in Bucha". En la marca de 6 segundos se puede escuchar claramente el diálogo: "Hay tipos sin brazaletes azules, ¿puedo dispararles?" "A la mierda sí"



Cada vez tengo más claro que han sido los ukros los que han asesinado a sus civiles para luego culpar a Rusia.


----------



## ciruiostar (3 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Coincido en que la retirada de Kiev ha sido una inyección de moral para el régimen de los ata-farolas, pero habría que preguntarse si los ataques sobre Kiev fueron necesarios y qué ganaron los rusos con ellos ,...en mi opinión (modo estratega cuñao on) si los avances tan rápidos en el sur fueron porque se fijaron todas las reservas ucranianas al atacar por todos los frentes posibles se puede decir que algo ganaron, por ejemplo, teniendo en cuenta que desde la frontera de Crimea hasta Kherson hay 140 kilómetros y el segundo día los rusos ya estaban allí, yo creo que ahí claramente había un agujero por el que se colaron hasta la cocina y los ukros no tenían con qué taparlo porque sus reservas mas cercanas estaban ocupadas en otros puntos y a las mas lejanas no les dió tiempo de llegar (llegaron días mas tarde y pudieron parar el ataque sobre Mykolaev)..
> 
> También coincido en que éste golpe moral lo tendrán que compensar en el Donbass, aquí si las posiciones ucranianas están en un area extensa y en profundidad digo yo que no todas estarán en ciudades ni con escudos humanos y teniendo superioridad aérea y de fuego deberían pasarles por encima sin problemas.
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es que tarden tanto en tomar la factoría Azovstal en Mariupol,.... si ahí se supone que no hay civiles no sé porque no los han hecho ya picadillo con los Tuylpan o los TOS y a tomar por culo ellos y la fábrica ( que total seguro que la acabarán volando los mismos ukros) ...la única explicación que se me ocurre es porque hay asesores occidentales y los quieren coger vivos.....



El objetivo es todo el oriente de Ucrania hasta el río menos que eso no garantiza la linea de seguridad estratégica que necesita Rusia y yo diría menos que la frontera polaca no garantiza mantener fuera a la OTAN.


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Cada vez tengo más claro que han sido los ukros los que han asesinado a sus civiles para luego culpar a Rusia.



simplemente vomitivo y cuasi criminal tu comentario.


----------



## delhierro (3 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Rusia dará, en un par de días como mucho supongo, un golpe encima de la mesa con una ofensiva terrestre o bien un bombardeo aéreo de gran envergadura o la toma total de Marioupol.
> 
> La "retirada" de Kiev y la propaganda en contra pueden minar la moral, pero sospecho que la retirada de Kiev puede ser una estrategia para que los ucros relajen la zona, vayan con sus tropas hacia el este y Jarkov, y Rusia meta nuevas tropas desde Bielorrusia en dirección nuevamente a Kiev y Chernobyl cogiendo descuidado ese frente ya casi "abandonado" por ambos.
> 
> Muy posible lo veo y se necesita una acción de envergadura lo antes posible.



Me temo que andan dando vueltas a las negociaciones. Hay cosas que carecen de sentido, dejando simpatias a un lado. Entran, paran , el mediador anuncia al enemigo  que van a retroceder y en que zona, los puentes siguen intactos, se demoran batallas por que nadie quiere dar la orden de bombardear una fabrica o un puerto por si alguno se enfada. La guerra es el asunto más serio que hay, es de idiotas luchar con una mano a la espalda. tiene otros 700.000 soldados, y ya han visto que nadie los va a atacar, pueden reforzar las agrupaciones o rotar la gente, no hacia falta retroceder porque ademas no tenian presión. Hacia 2 dias estaban lso reporteros en el aeropuerto de Kiev, y los aerotransportados estan comodos allí , lucha si pero presión no habia y menos insuperable.

Mucho me temo que el factor politico y de retaguardia, esta haciendo que todo se ralentice con intención. Espero equivocarme.


----------



## anonimo123 (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)

Esta tia comienza a darme dolor de muelas,


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Abr 2022)

perros, mujeres, niños ... lo de derrotar a los militares ucranianos, en cambio, se les da peor


----------



## arriondas (3 Abr 2022)

La retirada fingida. El simular que se iban, que retrocedían. No eran los únicos en llevarla a cabo, pero eran maestros en esas lides.


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Es que rusia tiene que ponerse seria de una vez con estos matones de la UE.
> 
> Ya lo he dicho ,tiene que responder oficialmente advirtiendoles que van a ir por ellos personalmente.
> No le va a quedar otra opcion.



Pues Putiniano parece que está en modo tranquilo, demasiado tal vez


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Kluster (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Yo digo una cosa,de todos los que defendéis a Putin aquí, ¿cuántos vivís en España? No muchos creo.
> 
> Yo no estoy sometido a ninguna propaganda. Yo hablo de la invasión de un país democrático y soberano, el bombardeo del mismo y el asesinato de su población desde hace más de un mes.



Que pesado eres tío.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## EUROPIA (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## anonimo123 (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (3 Abr 2022)

La gran bandera falsa de "Nueva Srebenica" en Bucha arroja más luz sobre por qué RT y Sputnik tuvieron que cancelarse en toda la OTAN. Solo habrá una "narrativa" falsa permitida en mássmierdassin posibilidad de ser ridiculizado de inmediato.


----------



## Seronoser (3 Abr 2022)

Todo esto de Bucha y demás, lo que demuestra es que Europa y Usa están perdiendo la guerra y se están descomponiendo.
Cada día que pasa es una hecatombe financiera de dimensiones DESCONOCIDAS.

Se masca la tensión entre los dirigentes políticos...porque saben que muchos perderán su puesto con esta guerra económica, y que la gente en Europa no va a aguantar un año con estos precios y esta pérdida de poder adquisitivo y de bienestar.

La UE está dividida, por un lado los otanistas clásicos y lameculos americanos, como Alemania, Polonia, los bálticos, que quieren guerra, armas nucleares, entrar en Ucrania y llegar hasta Vladivostok.
Por otro los que ven que esto es una locura, como Hungría, Austria, Chipre, Grecia, Bulgaria y ya empiezan a quejarse incluso en público.
Los anglos jodidos por no estar en la UE ahora y poder malmeter más.
Macron pensando que en dos semanas tiene elecciones.
Biden intentando explicar que la inflación es cosa de Putin...mientras le compra 100.000 barriles al día a Rusia.
Joder, el mundo occidental se está yendo al carajo a marchas forzadas, y solo tras un mes de operación especial rusa.
Las deudas nacionales desbocadas, la inflación a dos dígitos, y sin poder subir los tipos jojojo.

Así que buscan recrudecer la opinión negativa hacia los rusos. Pero eso ya no es posible. La rusofobia ya no puede ser más evidente. Como las sanciones. Ya no se puede hacer más. Ya han estirado la cuerda todo lo que podían. Ya no hay más cuerda.
Banderitas de Ucrania en twitter, que si te envío armas, que si te robo lo que tengas en mi territorio, que si masacras civiles, bombardeas colegios, hospitales, maternidades, viejecitas que iban a por el pan, que violas niños, bebés, cabras...

Se acabó. Ya no hay nada más que contar. El relato ya no da más de sí.
Y Rusia lo sabe.

Solo queda que los eurolemmings decidan entrar en Ucrania con aviación, que lo dudo. Pero en ese caso, Rusia va a responder, porque además, el pueblo ruso está cada vez más hasta los cojones de los europeos. Y va a apoyar a muerte lo que decida Putin. Ahora aquí son más agresivos que nunca con el tema de Ucrania. Y ojo, porque cuando el pueblo demanda, aquí a los dirigentes no les queda otra que aplacar la ira de su pueblo, como la Historia ha demostrado, porque si no, van a por ellos.

Tiempos emocionantes queridos conforeros!


----------



## vladimirovich (3 Abr 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Joder eso seria grandioso, pero raro me parece.

Quizas sea la razon de la histeria de Maceon en los ultimos dias.


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Que pesado eres tío.



Pesao eres tú y nos tenemos que aguantar...nos ha joio,con que ya sabes.


----------



## Azrael_II (3 Abr 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



No está bien desear mal a nadie pero a este si, ha causado muchas muertes y sufrimiento. Espero que esté alli


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

La prensa rusa empieza a cansarse de la blandura del Kremlin.

Oleg Zarev:

La red escribe que la SBU en la región de Kiev arresta a personas que colaboraron con las fuerzas armadas de la Federación Rusa. Colaborado es una palabra fuerte. Organizó la recepción de ayuda humanitaria. Tratamiento de pacientes. Emisión de medicamentos. Paso entre puestos de control.

Desafortunadamente, en el momento de la retirada, yo no estaba allí. Viajo entre diferentes regiones. Yo personalmente no podía seguir todo. Me puse en contacto con los muchachos que permanecieron en el lugar cerca de Kiev. Me dijeron que a todos los que querían evacuar se les ofreció ayuda. Aparentemente no todos se fueron. No se sentían culpables y por tanto no consideraban que hubiera peligro.

Es obvio que en caso de congelación del conflicto, las represiones contra disidentes, rusos y opositores a las autoridades se intensificarán en un orden de magnitud. No tenemos derecho a dejar a la gente de Ucrania ahora sola con este gobierno. No tenemos moral en este momento para retirarnos. Espero que todos estén convencidos de que ya no es posible retroceder.

Desde un punto de vista militar, la decisión de abandonar Kiev fue la correcta. Con la política - inaceptable. Dejamos a nuestros seguidores. Hicimos posible organizar una falsificación cerca de Bucha.


----------



## Honkler (3 Abr 2022)

Y aquí haciendo el canelo


----------



## chusto (3 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No tenemos potencial para nada ni deberías hablar en 1ª persona del plural. Los intereses de Alemania no son los de Francia o España. La UE no es una sociedad de amigos, es un club en el que el centro vive de absorver los recursos de la periferia a cambio de fondos de cohesión y deuda. Algún día, más pronto que tarde, petará. En previsión de ese día cercano es por lo que Alemania se va a armar hasta los dientes, no por Rusia. Los franceses ya tienen el culo hecho gaseosa pensando en las tres invasiones alemanas en el pasado siglo y medio.



Europa lleva mas de cinco siglos metidas en guerras jodidisimas en que todos los paises hemos estado metido. La segunda mitad del siglo XX gracias a la UE, posiblemente haya sido el periodo mas largo de paz en un milenio. En el siglo XX se aprendio de la manera mas dura que no se podia humillar a Alemania y que despues de la guerra habia que perdonar y tenderle una mano para reconstruirse. Esto habra que hacerlo con Rusia en un futuro o estaremos condenados a una guerra monstruosa.



Teuro dijo:


> Deja de hacerte pajas sobre un "Anschluss" europeo. Es imposible mientras Rusia sea una nación fuertemente nacionalista. Les falta humildad, menos endiosamiento, soberbia y orgullo vacuo. La treta de ellos es que se quedarían con el 24% de la asociación resultante muy por encima del 13% de Alemania o del 8% de España. Pero ya te digo que su nacionalismo les lleva a que de ninguna manera aceptarían una unión donde no tuvieran más del 50% de la asociación, la capital fuera Moscú y el único idioma de trabajo fuera el ruso.
> 
> No te imagines lo que es sencillamente imposible ahora ni en 100 años. El futuro de Europa es su africanización (Rusia europea incluida) y el de Sibera su control por parte de China.



Nacionalismos ha habido siempre y jamas ha sido facil construir la paz. Los rusos son muy nacionalistas pero siempre ha estado mirando a Europa porque son europeos y se sienten europeos. La propaganda anglosionista siempre los ha considerado como asiaticos, de la misma manera que a nosotros africanos.
Ahora con UK fuera, se abren posibilidades de crear un futuro con Rusia.


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

Más prensa rusa en la misma dirección. 

Y he aquí otra "paliza" en la guerra mediática.
Ayer y anteayer, algunos canales de medios patrióticos sacaron a otros en la historia de la castración de los prisioneros de guerra rusos por parte del ejército ucraniano:
“Dicen, bueno, no son animales en la misma medida, no dispersen la falsificación ucraniana”.
Escribí ayer: “No importa si fue el hecho de la castración de los presos, lo importante es que nuestros muchachos son torturados y mutilados allí, para lo cual hay muchas pruebas y pruebas. Incluyendo videos filmados por los propios ucranianos”. Y este hecho del trato brutal a nuestros prisioneros de guerra pudo y debió haber sido promovido en los medios, presentándolo tanto dentro como fuera del país.

Pero... En las guerras mediáticas, como en el fútbol: no marcas tú, te marcan ellos.
Hemos perdido nuestra oportunidad real de mostrarle al mundo entero los hechos reales de las atrocidades de los enemigos.
Y la gente de relaciones públicas ucraniana hoy en día está promocionando con bastante éxito su Srebrenica. Muestran a las víctimas del bombardeo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el asentamiento de Buchi después de la retirada de nuestras tropas de allí, para las ejecuciones masivas de civiles por parte del ejército ruso.
No podemos hacer una compañía de medios digna de los crímenes de guerra reales de los ucranianos, y ellos tejen un relleno exitoso de cualquiera de sus producciones falsas.

En Facebook, ya he leído los comentarios de incluso rusos neutrales que tomaron la falsificación ucraniana en Bucha al pie de la letra. Pronto habrá un artículo en Wikipedia.

Una pregunta: ¿hasta cuándo seguiremos librando tan feas batallas mediáticas? Y no son menos importantes que las victorias militares en el mundo moderno.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> La prensa rusa empieza a cansarse de la blandura del Kremlin.
> 
> Oleg Zarev:
> 
> ...



En las guerras las infantilizadas se pagan muy caro. Eso está claro.


----------



## El-Mano (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## delhierro (3 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> La prensa rusa empieza a cansarse de la blandura del Kremlin.
> 
> Oleg Zarev:
> 
> Desde un punto de vista militar, la decisión de abandonar Kiev fue la correcta. Con la política - inaceptable. Dejamos a nuestros seguidores. Hicimos posible organizar una falsificación cerca de Bucha.



¿ por ? podian arrasar, o mandar 20.000 más o abrir un frente 200 km mas al oeste. Estan en modo esto es una operación policial, cuando el otro pais esta en modo guerra total y apoyado por todo occidente. A ver si espabilan.

Si abandones kiev tenias que haber volado los puentes ANTES. Dejar claro que vas a llegar al rio. NO lo han hecho, los ucranianos pueden moverse hacia el este, no estan clavados al suelo. Y hasta funcionan los trenes.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (3 Abr 2022)

Hace días que no veo mapas de estos...


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

Versión. La verdad es que no, no lo sé. Hace tres semanas quedó claro que la Campaña de Liberación no funcionó, salió la Guerra de Finlandia y cambiaron los planes, primero para decidir, luego, cuando se llegó a una guerra normal por la locura de los socios. Se inició la preparación y traslado de tropas. ¿Donde? Tengo una idea privilegiada, bueno, es muy poco confiable, y hay una versión en la Web, en muchos aspectos coinciden. No es la cuestión. Vna sufrió pérdidas y la segunda vuelta puede no ser suficiente, y hay muchos menos alcaldes que quieren boroniti, así como tontos de Banderasmooze, a la gente y surge un pensamiento simple: no es un hecho que reconstruirán y lo llevarán a Los Estados unidos. Occidente realmente necesita frustrar la ofensiva, porque el punto de quiebre, con todo el reabastecimiento externo, no está muy lejos. De ahí y amenazas, de ahí y Bucha. Luego habrá un ataque químico, ya sea en el Donbass o en algún lugar del sur. No está el hecho por decidir, pero todo está listo. Si es así, abril será caliente, no, una nueva línea de contacto con las muertes de los jubilados y el contrabajo.

donetsk romano


----------



## Bartleby (3 Abr 2022)

*El chef José Andrés reparte comida en Bucha, zona cero de las atrocidades rusas*









El chef José Andrés reparte comida en Bucha, zona cero de las atrocidades rusas


La Fundación World Central Kitchen del chef José Andrés ha repartido, en las últimas horas, seis toneladas de comida en las ciudades de Irpin y Buch




www.niusdiario.es


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

Mira cualquier ONG de las que están trabajando sobre el terreno. Lee los informes de Amnistía Internacional. Lee la resolución de la ONU con 141 países condenando la invasión. Y luego si quieres sigue justificando a Rusia.


----------



## Oso Polar (3 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A ver ... una bomba atómica normal apenas deja radiactividad al cabo de pocos días. La centra nuclear da igual que esté bien o mal mantenida. Si le cae un pepino encima se va a volatilizar si o si y todo el núcleo va a subir a las capas altas de la atmósfera. Más el combustible gastao que almacenen en ese momento y el agua de las piscinas de refrigeración.



Depende el tipo de detonación si es "airburst", que es lo más común que ocasiona un daño más extendido a nivel de la superficie pero la radiación se disipa "rápidamente", o si se desea causar mucho daño a un punto en concreto "objetivo duro", la explosión será a nivel del suelo "ground burst", el radio de de daño será menor pero muy concetrado, sin embargo la cantidad de material radiactivo que se elevara a la atmosfera será mayor y la contaminación derivada del polvo y lluvia será más perniciosa y de mayor duración en el tiempo.


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

Voenkor Yu. Gatito Z:

Continúan los feroces combates en Mariupol, incluso en el territorio de la planta de Azovstal, donde grupos de asalto de las fuerzas aliadas de Rusia y la RPD ingresaron a lo largo de la costa desde el sureste.
Un avance muy cauteloso.
El fuego de la artillería enemiga se ha debilitado significativamente, dejando los morteros utilizados por "Azov" en la zona residencial de Mariupol.
Pero no todo debe ser una ilusión: el enemigo todavía ofrece una resistencia obstinada, aunque el punto de inflexión en las hostilidades fuera de la ciudad ocurrió antes. El círculo se estrecha inexorablemente, pero nadie puede decir ahora cuánto durará la operación para eliminar focos de resistencia en Mariupol.

@voenkorkotenok


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *El chef José Andrés reparte comida en Bucha, zona cero de las atrocidades rusas*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A este le están llenando bien la cartera los Otanicos


----------



## Evangelion (3 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Hace días que no veo mapas de estos...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1011708



Ya no avanzan los rusos desde Transnitria.


----------



## Tierra Azul (3 Abr 2022)

ojala pero no lo creo....es pata negra que haya pasado de esta manera


----------



## Policía Pérez (3 Abr 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Que pesado eres tío.



Es pesaisimo joder. Ademas es que hasta los que no tenemos ni idea de nada sabemos que cuando las cosas van mal lo mejor es siempre agitar la coctelera. Y las cosas van muy mal


----------



## niraj (3 Abr 2022)

*Clase magistral de Alberto Iturralde. IMPRESCINDIBLE*


----------



## No al NOM (3 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Vale, esto es lo que decia:
> 
> "There are guys without blue armbands, can I shoot them?" "Fuck yeah"
> 
> "Hay tipos sin brazaletes azules, ¿puedo dispararles?" "Joder, sí"



Hijos de puta


----------



## capitán almeida (3 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Hace días que no veo mapas de estos...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1011708



De Siria tampoco los ves...


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

Si, yo soy otanico de toda la vida.


----------



## delhierro (3 Abr 2022)

Глава Чечни Кадыров высказался о «патриотах», громко и пафосно покинувших Россию


Глава Чечни Рамзан Кадыров раскритиковал действия россиян, которые критикуют решения властей России, уезжают за границу «громко и пафосно», а затем возвращаются «как ни в чём не бывало».




russian.rt.com





Hay gente que ya se esta mosqueando , y en este caso no es periodista.


----------



## arriondas (3 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Todo esto de Bucha y demás, lo que demuestra es que Europa y Usa están perdiendo la guerra y se están descomponiendo.
> Cada día que pasa es una hecatombe financiera de dimensiones DESCONOCIDAS.
> 
> Se masca la tensión entre los dirigentes políticos...porque saben que muchos perderán su puesto con esta guerra económica, y que la gente en Europa no va a aguantar un año con estos precios y esta pérdida de poder adquisitivo y de bienestar.
> ...



La propaganda desbocada, por muy efectiva que pueda llegar a ser, no deja de ser como los insultos; es el recurso al que se sujeta el que ya no tiene argumentos, el que va perdiendo, aunque sea en un debate. Occidente con la falsa bandera de Bucha busca escalar, entre otras razones para poder desviar el foco de atención. 

La situación económica en muchos países del bloque cada día va a peor y la ciudadanía ya pasa algo del tema ucraniano, mientras comienza a preocuparse por lo que les viene encima. Por tanto necesita relanzarlo, apelar al manido "por qué luchamos", contar con el visto bueno de la población para enchufar más pasta y armas a Ucrania (armas y pasta del contribuyente, no lo olvidemos), etc. Pero claro, Rusia no es un paisecillo bananero, y una parte sustancial del bienestar de Europa depende de las materias primas rusas: gas, petróleo, carbón, cereales, fertilizantes, titanio, paladio, zafiro, tierras raras, etc. La distorsión de los precios de éstas debida al conflicto y las lógicas contrasanciones rusas les están poniendo contra las cuerdas, un ejemplo bestial de karma. A ver cuanto tarda la olla a presión en reventar, porque esto está cogiendo velocidad.


----------



## arriondas (3 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Todo esto de Bucha y demás, lo que demuestra es que Europa y Usa están perdiendo la guerra y se están descomponiendo.
> Cada día que pasa es una hecatombe financiera de dimensiones DESCONOCIDAS.
> 
> Se masca la tensión entre los dirigentes políticos...porque saben que muchos perderán su puesto con esta guerra económica, y que la gente en Europa no va a aguantar un año con estos precios y esta pérdida de poder adquisitivo y de bienestar.
> ...



La propaganda desbocada, por muy efectiva que pueda llegar a ser, no deja de ser como los insultos; es el recurso al que se sujeta el que ya no tiene argumentos, el que va perdiendo, aunque sea en un debate. Occidente con la falsa bandera de Bucha busca escalar, entre otras razones para poder desviar el foco de atención. 

La situación económica en muchos países del bloque cada día va a peor y la ciudadanía ya pasa algo del tema ucraniano, mientras comienza a preocuparse por lo que les viene encima. Por tanto necesita relanzarlo, apelar al manido "por qué luchamos", contar con el visto bueno de la población para enchufar más pasta y armas a Ucrania (armas y pasta del contribuyente, no lo olvidemos), etc. Pero claro, Rusia no es un paisecillo bananero, y una parte sustancial del bienestar de Europa depende de las materias primas rusas: gas, petróleo, carbón, cereales, fertilizantes, titanio, paladio, zafiro, tierras raras, etc. La distorsión de los precios de éstas debida al conflicto y las lógicas contrasanciones rusas les están poniendo contra las cuerdas, un ejemplo bestial de karma. A ver cuanto tarda la olla a presión en reventar, porque esto está cogiendo velocidad.


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Abr 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Si es cierto eso, tiene todos los números de que le hagan un matarile los ucranianos recibiendo ordenas USAnas para que no cante lo que sepa.









Bernard-Henry Lévy, desde las “revoluciones de colores” a las “primaveras árabes”: una historia breve


Presentamos la historia breve de un "asesino a sueldo" de la OTAN y muy amigo de las cancillerías de no pocos países de la UE y Estados Unidos: Bernard-Henry Lévy y que todos llaman, BHL.




www.sdpnoticias.com


----------



## Kluster (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> simplemente vomitivo y cuasi criminal tu comentario.



Lo llevan haciendo 8 años. ¿Por que no ahora?


----------



## el ejpertoc (3 Abr 2022)

Calatayud hace dos horas


----------



## hartman (3 Abr 2022)

el ejpertoc dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1011715
> 
> 
> Calatayud hace dos horas



son pizarros?


----------



## Malevich (3 Abr 2022)

Primeras encuestas dan la victoria a Orban en Hungría. 
Tiene narices, pero sería una buena noticia de confirmarse. 
Definitivamente, el eje derecha izquierda se partió, es una brujula moral que ya no puede explicarnos el mundo.


----------



## el ejpertoc (3 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> son pizarros?



No te podría asegurar


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)

¡A los ucranianos que les den por el puto culo! rodillo compresor hasta Lemberg, hemos creado un mundo de damiselas y castrati, ¡¡fuego purificador!!


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Primeras encuestas dan la victoria a Orban en Hungría.
> Tiene narices, pero sería una buena noticia de confirmarse.
> Definitivamente, el eje derecha izquierda se partió, es una brujula moral que ya no puede explicarnos el mundo.



En Hungría su pueblo no se deja vencer por el globalismo.


----------



## delhierro (3 Abr 2022)

No es cuestión de "pesimismo", es cuestión de ver que hay cosas que no cuadran. El presidente checheno que no va a ser otanico , se esta cabreando pero bien.

Hace 8 años la cosa no acabo bien, y les ha llevado hasta esto que es mucho más gordo. Lo dije entonces, y lo digo ahora, al final el pueblo allí o empuja o vuelve a quedar todo empantanado.


----------



## hartman (3 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> En Hungría su pueblo no se deja vencer por el globalismo.



nosotros como pais putilla del nwo.


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

Esto es mucho más sencillo. Ukrania es de los ukranianos ( incluida Crimea).

Los rusos no pintan nada allí, salvo asesinar como cualquier banda de asesinos.


----------



## El-Mano (3 Abr 2022)

Video del ruso que soleis poner:


----------



## delhierro (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Esto es mucho más sencillo. Ukrania es de los ukranianos ( incluida Crimea).
> 
> Los rusos no pintan nada allí, salvo asesinar como cualquier banda de asesinos.



Los exucranianos de Crimea, y la historia opinan otra cosa. Lo mismo en el Donbas.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (3 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>




_Rusia solicita una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU el lunes para discutir la "provocación de los radicales ucranianos" en Bucha: RIA cita al representante ruso ante la ONU - Reuters _


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## alcorconita (3 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> son pizarros?




Lo son.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Abr 2022)

Efectivamente, en las redes sociales rusas empieza a verse cosas raras. Cada vez más ven a Putin como un traidor por no haber usado toda la fuerza. Muy interesante, puede que el partido comunista ruso se beneficie, y retorne al poder.

Una China y Rusia comunista sería todo un lío para nosotros…


----------



## apocalippsis (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Yo digo una cosa,de todos los que defendéis a Putin aquí, ¿cuántos vivís en España? No muchos creo.
> 
> Yo no estoy sometido a ninguna propaganda. Yo hablo de la invasión de un país democrático y soberano, el bombardeo del mismo y el asesinato de su población desde hace más de un mes.



Anda largarte al de afganistan y que te metan una compresa en la boca,


----------



## Impresionante (3 Abr 2022)

SPUTNIK

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha negado las acusaciones del régimen de Kiev sobre la supuesta matanza de civiles en la ciudad de Bucha, en la región de Kiev, y ha calificado las fotos y videos de Bucha como otra producción del régimen de Kiev para los medios de comunicación occidentales.
"Todas las fotos y videos publicados por el régimen de Kiev que supuestamente atestiguan algunos "crímenes" cometidos por militares rusos en la ciudad de Bucha, en la región de Kiev, son un montaje más", dijo el ministerio militar.
El ministerio subrayó que "las fotos y vídeos de Bucha son otro montaje del régimen de Kiev para los medios de comunicación occidentales, como ocurrió en Mariupol con la maternidad, así como en otras ciudades".
Previamente, las autoridades ucranianas y los medios de comunicación difundieron un video presuntamente filmado en la ciudad de Bucha, donde se observan cuerpos tendidos en la carretera.
*Los usuarios notaron que los supuestos "cadáveres" mueven los brazos y quitan las extremidades para no ser aplastadas por las ruedas del equipo militar. Además, en el retrovisor del coche del operador se puede ver cómo uno de los "muertos" se levanta nada más pasar el vehículo.*

El ministerio señaló que todas las unidades rusas se retiraron por completo de Bucha el pasado 30 de marzo, un día después de la ronda de negociaciones entre Rusia y Ucrania en Turquía.
"El 31 de marzo, el alcalde de Bucha, Anatoli Fedoruk, en su mensaje de video, confirmó que no había soldados rusos en la ciudad y no mencionó que algún residente local fuese baleado con las manos atadas en las calles. Por eso, no sorprende que todas las llamadas 'pruebas de crímenes' en Bucha aparecieran solo el cuarto día, cuando llegaron a la ciudad los miembros del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania (SBU) y los representantes de la televisión ucraniana", indicó.
La entidad también señaló que ninguno de los cuerpos cuyas imágenes fueron publicadas por Kiev parecía sufrir de rígor mortis, carecían de la característica ausencia de color propia de un cadáver y no estaban manchados de sangre coagulada.
"Todo esto confirma irrefutablemente que las fotografías y las imágenes de video de Bucha son otra producción del régimen de Kiev para los medios occidentales, como fue el caso del hospital de maternidad de la ciudad de Mariúpol", agregó.
Rusia inició el pasado 24 de febrero una operación militar especial en Ucrania alegando que las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk, reconocidas por Moscú tres días antes como Estados soberanos, necesitan ayuda frente a la agresión de Kiev.
Las dos Repúblicas denunciaron que Ucrania incrementó los bombardeos desde mediados de febrero contra Donbás tras recibir armas de Estados Unidos y otros países de la OTAN


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _Rusia solicita una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU el lunes para discutir la "provocación de los radicales ucranianos" en Bucha: RIA cita al representante ruso ante la ONU - Reuters _



Ahora a llorarle a la Sociedad de Naciones, parecen la Asociación de Damas por la Templanza, ¿cuando han necesitado los Bastardos permiso de estos burócratas para actuar? ¡Que está peleando por su supervivencia, hostia!


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Anda largarte al de afganistan y que te metan una compresa en la boca,



Esa te la metes tú en tu pulo culo....GILIPOLLAS..


----------



## fulcrum29smt (3 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> son pizarros?



Si.


----------



## delhierro (3 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ahora a llorarle a la Sociedad de Naciones, parecen la Asociación de Damas por la Templanza, ¿cuando han necesitado los Bastardos permiso de estos burócratas para actuar? ¡Que está peleando por su supervivencia, hostia!



Este es el problema , quieren "quedar bien", joder que les han matado a los prisioneros a sangre fria.

Preculiar lo que dice el misnistro ruso, las tropas se retiraron al dia siguiente de las negociaciones. Blanco y en botella, acuerdo bajo la mesa y retirada sin que nadie les persiguiera. Los otros entraron varios dias despues.


----------



## dabuti (3 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Si es cierto eso, tiene todos los números de que le hagan un matarile los ucranianos recibiendo ordenas USAnas para que no cante lo que sepa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver si hay suerte con ese GHDLGP asqueroso.


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

Los asesinos metidos a políticos para masacrar inocentes dan ganas de llorar de orinar y algo más.

Leer algunos comentarios dan más ganas todavía


----------



## otroyomismo (3 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> son pizarros?



si


----------



## fulcrum29smt (3 Abr 2022)

Charly015 ha añadido un poco más de información su artículo del intento de escape de Mariupol.

Análisis Militares


----------



## hartman (3 Abr 2022)

maña farlopensky discurso virtual en el congreso de los diputados.


----------



## Impresionante (3 Abr 2022)

SPUTNIK

ESTRATEGIA GLOBALISTA

La periodista española Liu Sivaya y el voluntario colombiano Alexis, que se encuentran en Donbás, han explicado a Sputnik sobre la guerra informativa híbrida que organiza Ucrania con el fin de manipular la opinión mundial y ponerla en contra de Rusia al ver que tiene pocas posibilidades de ganar en el campo de batalla.
"Bucha y lo allí acontecido, o no acontecido, según la parte que lo cuente, no es ningún caso aislado (…) Hoy en día las guerras lejos de desarrollarse únicamente en los campos de batalla, se llevan a todos los ámbitos de nuestras vidas. Es lo que llamamos guerra híbrida: y una de sus partes más importantes es la guerra informativa que se gana o se pierde en función de si se consigue que la población se crea de forma generalizada el relato que se le quiere 'vender'", precisó Liu Sivaya.
La periodista española recordó como hace unos días se difundió a la famosa embarazada de Mariúpol que un tiempo más tarde desmintió a las innumerables portadas de periódicos que afirmaban que Rusia había bombardeado el hospital de maternidad, utilizando a la aviación.
"La misma mujer dijo que se le sacaron fotos aún a pesar de que ella pidiera no hacerlo y también afirmó que las partes de la entrevista donde mencionaba el hecho de que no había escuchado aviones sobrevolar la zona fueron deliberadamente omitidas", subrayó.
La situación en la ciudad ucraniana de Bucha - Sputnik Mundo, 1920, 03.04.2022
Internacional
Las imágenes de Bucha, una nueva ronda de guerra informática contra Rusia
hace 2 horas
En su opinión, esta misma manipulación mediática la sufre desde hace 8 años la ciudad de Donetsk donde ella actualmente realiza su cobertura. También denunció que hace unos días un misil ucraniano redujo a escombros un edificio de 9 plantas, dejando al menos 20 víctimas mortales y decenas de heridos en Donetsk, pero que estas fueron utilizadas para la portada de un periódico italiano que por alguna razón las tituló 'Rusia bombardea Kiev'.
"No son casualidades. Es la guerra informativa. A Kiev lo único que le queda es la manipulación mediática, hay que decir que es el tipo de guerra en el que el dinero invertido es inversamente proporcional a la probabilidad de victoria. Es decir, cuanta menos capacidad hay de ganar en el campo de batalla, más se recurre a la propaganda y a la manipulación", concluyó.

Para Alexis, un voluntario colombiano en la defensa de Donbás, la propaganda ucraniana ha sido desmontada desde que cayó la primera bomba contra la población civil del Donbás y recordó que al principio del conflicto armado la parte ucraniana siempre culpaba a las milicias de las Repúblicas de Donetsk y Lugansk por los bombardeos masivos contra la población civil, cuando eran las Fuerzas de Kiev quienes lo perpetraban.
"Hoy 'la masacre de Bucha' es la continuación de esa propaganda manipuladora, que tiene sobre todo como objetivo una parte de población civil ucraniana, que todavía sigue apoyando al régimen ultranacionalista y la opinión pública internacional para profundizar aún más el aislamiento de Rusia frente las naciones", sentenció.
Alexis confía en que la verdad saldrá a la luz porque "las mentiras de los criminales deberán ser enseñadas en cada escuela".


----------



## quinciri (3 Abr 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Ahora con UK fuera, se abren posibilidades de crear un futuro con Rusia.



Tambien tendría que quedar fuera los USA y disover la OTAN.

Y en justa reciprocidad con la Nulan, fuck the USA.


----------



## pemebe (3 Abr 2022)

*Un tweet en Frances del día 1 de abril sin ninguna repercusión.*
*
6:09 PM · Apr 1, 2022·**Twitter Web App*


El alcalde de #Bucha Anatoliy Fedoruk dice que la ciudad ha sido liberada de los invasores rusos por las fuerzas armadas ucranianas.

¿Dos días después aparecen los muertos en la carretera y han sido los rusos?


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

Ya estan los rusos y pro como los negacionistas, diciendo que es un montaje o que son actores. 

Vaya ascazo de gente


----------



## xavigomis (3 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La propaganda desbocada, por muy efectiva que pueda llegar a ser, no deja de ser como los insultos; es el recurso al que se sujeta el que ya no tiene argumentos, el que va perdiendo, aunque sea en un debate. Occidente con la falsa bandera de Bucha busca escalar, entre otras razones para poder desviar el foco de atención.
> 
> La situación económica en muchos países del bloque cada día va a peor y la ciudadanía ya pasa algo del tema ucraniano, mientras comienza a preocuparse por lo que les viene encima. Por tanto necesita relanzarlo, apelar al manido "por qué luchamos", contar con el visto bueno de la población para enchufar más pasta y armas a Ucrania (armas y pasta del contribuyente, no lo olvidemos), etc. Pero claro, Rusia no es un paisecillo bananero, y una parte sustancial del bienestar de Europa depende de las materias primas rusas: gas, petróleo, carbón, cereales, fertilizantes, titanio, paladio, zafiro, tierras raras, etc. La distorsión de los precios de éstas debida al conflicto y las lógicas contrasanciones rusas les están poniendo contra las cuerdas, un ejemplo bestial de karma. A ver cuanto tarda la olla a presión en reventar, porque esto está cogiendo velocidad.



Resumen de dos meses:
"No seas ridículo. Rusia no va a invadir Ucrania. No te creas la propaganda de la OTAN. 
La OTAN les ha obligado.
Bueno, sí, Rusia ha invadido Ucrania pero es una operación especial para desnaZificar y procura que no haya bajas civiles. 
Las bajas civiles son actores.
Bueno, hay bajas civiles, pero son víctimas colaterales. 
Bueno, hay fosas comunes pero...

Dais mucha lástima los prorusos de Putler


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Este es el problema , quieren "quedar bien", joder que les han matado a los prisioneros a sangre fria.
> 
> Preculiar lo que dice el misnistro ruso, las tropas se retiraron al dia siguiente de las negociaciones. Blanco y en botella, acuerdo bajo la mesa y retirada sin que nadie les persiguiera. Los otros entraron varios dias despues.



Voy a ver a la Estación de Finlandia a ver si llega Lenin, que de Kerensky estoy hasta la pelotas...


----------



## dabuti (3 Abr 2022)

ORBAN HA GANADO EN TODO EL PAÍS SALVO BUDAPEST.









választás-2022-eredmények


Szellemi honvédelem 1938 óta.




magyarnemzet.hu


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Abr 2022)

*Reconocimiento en la televisión estadounidense: hay nazis en Ucrania y Estados Unidos los apoya*


La miembro de la Cámara de Representantes de EE. UU. del Partido Republicano, Marjorie Taylor Green, dijo que todavía hay nazis en Ucrania, después de lo cual criticó a Washington por su apoyo incondicional a Kiev. Hizo su declaración en el aire del servicio de transmisión estadounidense Real America's Voice.


En su opinión, la administración de Joseph Biden deliberadamente no nota la presencia de un gran número de neonazis en Ucrania, ya que les beneficia.

Es gracioso que los demócratas, que constantemente gritan sobre el racismo y llaman ... Trump - Hitler, y los republicanos - nazis, ahora son las personas que apoyan a los verdaderos neonazis en Ucrania.

- dijo el representante de la cámara baja del parlamento americano.



Cabe señalar que esta no es la primera vez que ocurre un reconocimiento de este tipo en la televisión estadounidense. Por ejemplo, recientemente en el programa del autor del periodista Tucker Carlson en Fox News, el famoso locutor de radio británico Maajid Nawaz dijo que los nazis clásicos están oficialmente presentes en las estructuras estatales de Ucrania. Cree que trabajar con ellos para derrotar al presidente ruso Vladimir Putin es tan absurdo como apoyar a terroristas e islamistas.

El británico llamó la atención sobre el hecho de que el presidente ucraniano, Volodymyr Zelensky, prohibió todos los partidos de oposición, pero no los nazis. En el pasado, Nawaz ha criticado abiertamente las políticas del jefe del Kremlin en el Medio Oriente, pero en el caso de Ucrania, dice, el público occidental está abiertamente engañado.



Probablemente, la Casa Blanca piense lo contrario, ya que apoya al actual gobierno ucraniano. Sin embargo, no se puede descartar que sean personas de ideas afines. Antes de eso, el propio Zelensky confirmó en una entrevista con Fox News que los batallones, organizados en 2014 y en los que se reunieron varios radicales, se integraron oficialmente en los sistemas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y la NGU, es decir. a las estructuras de poder del Estado.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (3 Abr 2022)

Este hilo es una DERROICIÓN total:







dabuti dijo:


> ORBAN HA GANADO EN TODO EL PAÍS SALVO BUDAPEST.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Y eso es bueno o malo?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Abr 2022)

El fundador y presidente de 72 años del partido gobernante conservador Ley y Justicia (PiS), hermano gemelo del presidente polaco Lech Kaczynski, quien murió en un accidente aéreo cerca de Smolensk en 2010, criticó duramente la política de Berlín hacia Kiev.

Estoy muy descontento con el comportamiento de Alemania. Ella podría suministrar más armas y podría hablar a favor de un embargo de petróleo de la UE.

- él dijo.

El funcionario precisó que los ingresos de Rusia por el negocio del petróleo son 4-5 veces superiores a los del negocio del gas. Está seguro de que los suministros de petróleo se pueden reponer fácilmente, pero con el gas todo es mucho más difícil.

Es imposible apoyar constantemente a una gran potencia como Rusia con miles de millones en pagos por la compra de recursos energéticos. Esto es inaceptable desde un punto de vista político y moral. Esto debe terminar y Alemania finalmente debe tomar una posición clara al respecto.

él explicó.

Además, Kaczynski ve una amenaza para Polonia frente a Rusia, por lo que pide ampliar el contingente de tropas estadounidenses en Europa.

Polonia agradecería que los estadounidenses aumentaran su presencia en Europa de los actuales 100 mil soldados a 150 mil debido a la creciente agresividad de Rusia. De estos, 75 mil soldados deberían estar desplegados permanentemente en el flanco oriental, es decir, en las fronteras con Rusia, de los cuales 50 mil estarán en los países bálticos y Polonia.

dice Kaczynski.

También aboga por la presencia permanente de armas nucleares estadounidenses en Europa del Este. Pero, en sus palabras, esta iniciativa debería venir de Washington.

En principio, tiene sentido desplegar armas nucleares en el flanco oriental. También nos gustaría tener un gran comando operativo de la OTAN en Polonia, como en Brunssum (Países Bajos - ed.), desde donde podríamos planificar y realizar operaciones conjuntas de la Alianza. Esto enviaría un mensaje claro a Moscú: el liderazgo de la OTAN ahora está presente en el Este

- resumió Kaczynski.


----------



## Katakroker (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Esto es mucho más sencillo. Ukrania es de los ukranianos ( incluida Crimea).
> Los rusos no pintan nada allí, salvo asesinar como cualquier banda de asesinos.



La cosa no está tan clara, según esto:


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

Lamentable que haya sujetos como alguno intentando sembrar dudas acerca del genocidio cometido por la fuerzas rusas. 

Ahora negaran tambien que los soldados rusos han montado un bazar-rastro en Bielorrusia donde venden todo lo que roban de Ucrania, desde impresoras hasta sacadoras de pelo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

La fiscal general Irina Venediktova dijo que se habían retirado 410 cuerpos de civiles muertos de las áreas de la región liberada de Kiev. 

La búsqueda de los muertos continúa.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## mazuste (3 Abr 2022)

Pues miren ustedes que, a mi, me sugiere que se está interpretando una obra coral.
y los distintos actores hacen el papel asignado con el objetivo de generar un cierto
ambiente, que por supuesto podemos imaginarnos (cada cual), pero desconocemos.
Ahí lo dejo.


----------



## Kluster (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Esto es mucho más sencillo. Ukrania es de los ukranianos ( incluida Crimea).



Claro, Yugoslavia también era de los yugoslavos ¿Y qué?


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Abr 2022)

A juzgar por sentimientos puramente subjetivos a lo largo de la dirección Kharkov-Izyum, hay un giro completo en el trabajo de combate. Un mes de guerra dio la experiencia necesaria y ahora hay una monótona trituración de las fuerzas enemigas con un mínimo de nuestras pérdidas.

Sí, por supuesto que hay pérdidas, así como fallos. Basta recordar los disparos a los soldados rusos que fueron capturados y el ataque a Belgorod, pero en general el trabajo del ejército ahora es similar a las acciones de un pesado martillo de herrero que no deja de golpear un yunque.

En general, sucede lo siguiente: los UAV u otros medios de control fijan el objetivo, luego sigue un ataque y después analizar los eventos, es decir, contar los cadáveres y el equipo enemigo destruido. Este trabajo continúa día y noche, sin pausa para comer o descansar.


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (3 Abr 2022)

Rubén Gisbert, abogado y periodista independiente español , ha viajado a #Donetsk para denunciar y exponer los crímenes del # ejército #ucraniano contra la #poblacióncivil . ¡Aquí está su historia!


----------



## Disidentpeasant (3 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Quien me iba a decir que le daría un Zanxs a zhu-de...
Pero lo del video del ukro-nazis alabando al ISIS...


----------



## Kluster (3 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _Rusia solicita una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU el lunes para discutir la "provocación de los radicales ucranianos" en Bucha: RIA cita al representante ruso ante la ONU - Reuters _


----------



## mazuste (3 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> ORBAN HA GANADO EN TODO EL PAÍS SALVO BUDAPEST.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De lo que deduzco que la "clase media" urbana de Hungria es atlantista ¿ok?


----------



## Teuro (3 Abr 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Que Zara se va de Rusia, su segundo mercado mundial? Pues adiós. Y oh sorpresa, los rusos no se van a quedar desnudos. Ya llegarán textiles de India, Vietnam o China



Tiene su gracia, pero la ropa de Zara ya venía de la India, Vietnam y China. Supongo que el tito Amancio venderá la misma ropa, pero sin la etiqueta de Zara.


----------



## dedalo00 (3 Abr 2022)

Ojo con esto, se le puede liar parda a lso gabachos


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)

Hay que quintuplicar la ayuda militar a Ukrania. Y hay que incluir aviones, artillería y misiles de medio y de largo alcance, capaces de llegar a cualquier parte del territorio ruso.


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Abr 2022)

xavigomis dijo:


> Resumen de dos meses:
> "No seas ridículo. Rusia no va a invadir Ucrania. No te creas la propaganda de la OTAN.
> La OTAN les ha obligado.
> Bueno, sí, Rusia ha invadido Ucrania pero es una operación especial para desnaZificar y procura que no haya bajas civiles.
> ...



Rusia estan dando un* Z*as en toda la boca doble:

1.- la OTAN ya se veía conquistando toda la zona del Donbass por los ukros para asimilarla y causar graves perdidas a los rusos si entraban por ahí.
2.- EU con sus sanciones o se tira para atrás o recesión total.

Pobrecitos Otanicos, dos *Z*as de golpe y sin esperarlo, lo malo es que indirectamente nos joderan a todos gracias a los descerebrado políticos como a los juntaletras sean pagados o simplemente sin dos dedos de frente que tenemos.


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Malevich (3 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> En Hungría su pueblo no se deja vencer por el globalismo.



Que es la brújula moral hoy. 
Globalismo o humanidad.
Y en este fango nos encontraremos y abrazaremos los antiguos rivales.


----------



## bangkoriano (3 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> ORBAN HA GANADO EN TODO EL PAÍS SALVO BUDAPEST.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Viví dos años en Budapest, tenía claro que ganaría en el último rincón del país menos en Budapest donde son europeístas con diferencia.


----------



## Tails (3 Abr 2022)

Hay que empezar por la mili


Es urgente la recuperación del servicio militar obligatorio suprimido por Aznar, y que garantizaba el compromiso de la población en general con la defensa de su país




www.epe.es





Curiosamente el articulo no dice donde el autor la hizo


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Abr 2022)

Soros escribe para El País y hay que pagar para leerle.


----------



## Fauna iberica (3 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Todo esto de Bucha y demás, lo que demuestra es que Europa y Usa están perdiendo la guerra y se están descomponiendo.
> Cada día que pasa es una hecatombe financiera de dimensiones DESCONOCIDAS.
> 
> Se masca la tensión entre los dirigentes políticos...porque saben que muchos perderán su puesto con esta guerra económica, y que la gente en Europa no va a aguantar un año con estos precios y esta pérdida de poder adquisitivo y de bienestar.
> ...



Se comete el error de subreestimar a los pueblos, el pueblo ruso no hará nada si las cosas van mal, no lo hicieron cuando les esquilmaron los traidores en los años 90, y no lo harán ahora.
Y de los europeos ya ni hablo, aguantaremos mierda a toneladas y tan contentos porque lo dicen en gangrena 3 o cualquier otra basura, la involución social que estamos viviendo es de las que hacen época.
Pocas veces se ha visto a todo un continente tan sumiso y aborregado ante las élites.


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Efectivamente, en las redes sociales rusas empieza a verse cosas raras. Cada vez más ven a Putin como un traidor por no haber usado toda la fuerza. Muy interesante, puede que el partido comunista ruso se beneficie, y retorne al poder.
> 
> Una China y Rusia comunista sería todo un lío para nosotros…



Más que traidor Putiniano es un blando que se deja embaucar por los cantos de sirena de los satánicos creyendo que va a poder hacer negocios con ellos pero traídor no es.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (3 Abr 2022)

Algo sorprendente, la Policía Nacional de Ucrania publicó un video ayer, 2 de marzo, bajo el título "Bucha: limpiando la ciudad de los ocupantes". Los "ocupantes", como sabemos, no están desde el 30 de marzo. ¿Y a dónde fueron a parar los cuerpos que yacían por todas partes en las carreteras? ¿Por qué no se dijo una palabra sobre esto durante 8 minutos? Y hoy, el 3 de marzo, estos cuerpos aparecieron de repente y todo el mundo está hablando de eso.

t.me/vicktop55/2762


----------



## clapham5 (3 Abr 2022)

50 dias ( y 50 noches ) despues de la invasion rusa a Ucrania el RUBLO vale exactamente lo mismo ( 1 % arriba - 1 % abajo ) que valia el dia de la invasion , 24 de Febrero . 50 dias ( y 50 noches ) de conflicto + sanciones = CERO IMPACTO EN EL RUBLO 
En cuanto a la " retirada " de Kiev . Es parte del Plan . KIEV nunca fue el objetivo de la I fase . 
El objetivo de la I fase es el corredor CRIMEA - KERSON - ZAPORIZE - LUGANSK - DONETSK ( 135 Km2 ) Kerson esta preparando un Referendum para proclamarse Republica Popular y tan pronto tomen Zaporize ese Oblast hara lo mismo ...
135 000 Km2 de territorio que se iran integrando en la economia rusa independientemente de como vayan las cosas en el territorio ucraniano restante .


----------



## vladimirovich (3 Abr 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Quien me iba a decir que le daría un Zanxs a zhu-de...
> Pero lo del video del ukro-nazis alabando al ISIS...



En realidad lo que dice el cretino ese no tiene sentido.

La crueldad contra los prisioneros rusos es contraproducente, un recluta ruso con pocas ganas de guerra en Ucrania puede verse tentado de desertar si recibe un trato aceptable, si lo van a torturar preferira morir matando a rendirse.


----------



## Casino (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hay que quintuplicar la ayuda militar a Ukrania. Y hay que incluir aviones, artillería y misiles de medio y de largo alcance, capaces de llegar a cualquier parte del territorio ruso.




El material que va a permitir contraofensivas en el frente sur está ya movilizándose, solo Polonia tiene casi 600 t-72 que con toda seguridad va a ceder a Ucrania. 
Mientras los ucranianos puedan poner personal, el material no va a dejar de llegar, la ruta de suministro polaca ahora está completamente abierta, cada día que pasa Ucrania se refuerza mientras las sanciones van ahogando lentamente a Putinia.
Ucrania será libre y sus territorios serán restituidos completamente.




GEROAM SLAVA!, SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Este es el problema , quieren "quedar bien", joder que les han matado a los prisioneros a sangre fria.
> 
> Preculiar lo que dice el misnistro ruso, las tropas se retiraron al dia siguiente de las negociaciones. Blanco y en botella, acuerdo bajo la mesa y retirada sin que nadie les persiguiera. Los otros entraron varios dias despues.



Como empezemos con los pasteleos veo un Minsk 3 y está vez los Otanicos no dejarán escapar la presa .


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Más que traidor Putiniano es un blando que se deja embaucar por los cantos de sirena de los satánicos creyendo que va a poder hacer negocios con ellos pero traídor no es.



Bueno, los rusos empiezan a verlo como traidor. Y ese es el fondo de la cuestión, no como lo veamos nosotros.


----------



## Malevich (3 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> De lo que deduzco que la "clase media" urbana de Hungria es atlantista ¿ok?



Budapest tiene alcalde progre. Estuve este verano y no es raro ver banderas arcoiris, pegatinas gayfriendly en locales etc.


bangkoriano dijo:


> Viví dos años en Budapest, tenía claro que ganaría en el último rincón del país menos en Budapest donde son europeístas con diferencia.



Curiosamente la coalición opositora iba con candidato de derechas pero atlantista.
Todos contra el soberanista Orban, "desde vox hasta podemos".


----------



## fulcrum29smt (3 Abr 2022)

¡Bastardos enfermos!


----------



## Teuro (3 Abr 2022)

xavigomis dijo:


> Resumen de dos meses:
> "No seas ridículo. Rusia no va a invadir Ucrania. No te creas la propaganda de la OTAN.
> La OTAN les ha obligado.
> Bueno, sí, Rusia ha invadido Ucrania pero es una operación especial para desnaZificar y procura que no haya bajas civiles.
> ...



Hay un hecho innegable: Un agresor y un agredido. Este último ha respondido con dignidad a la agresión.
Lo de propaganda, escenificaciones, contrapropaganda y demás se da por supuesto que en toda guerra ocurre.


----------



## Malevich (3 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Soros escribe para El País y hay que pagar para leerle.



Lo raro es que vaya contra Polonia. Atlantistas hasta el corvejón.


----------



## Tlistakel (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> simplemente vomitivo y cuasi criminal tu comentario.



cuidado no te vayas a comer tu propio vomito, tragacionista


----------



## Disidentpeasant (3 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hay un hecho innegable: Un agresor y un agredido. Este último ha respondido con dignidad a la agresión.
> Lo de propaganda, escenificaciones, contrapropaganda y demás se da por supuesto que en toda guerra ocurre.



Los agredidos son las gentes del donbass o Crimea, antes que nadie.


----------



## Remequilox (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Esto es mucho más sencillo. Ukrania es de los ukranianos ( incluida Crimea).
> 
> Los rusos no pintan nada allí, salvo asesinar como cualquier banda de asesinos.



Y Yugoslavia era de los yugoslavos, no te jode....


----------



## Kluster (3 Abr 2022)

Katakroker dijo:


> La cosa no está tan clara, según esto:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1011739



La parte verde creo que coincide con parte de la antigua Galicia / Rutenia (la otra mitad pertenece a Polonia) y parece ser el germen del nacionalismo ucraniano moderno. Las partes azul y morada son rusas de toda la vida. La parte naranja debe ser la Ucrania nuclear que con el tiempo debe haberse diluido entre rusos y rutenos o como se llamen y luego toda la parte amarilla que vendría a ser la expansión posterior rutena hacia el este.

¿Es correcto? Que alguien más versado en estas lides me corrija por favor.


----------



## cobasy (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Demodé (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## vladimirovich (3 Abr 2022)

La destruccion de las refinerias ucras si que puede tener un efecto importante en la guerra, abastecer de combustible al ejercito ucraniano mas cubrir las necesidades minimas del pais requiere grandes volumenes, si golpean el transporte por ferrocarril ya solo podria llegarles combustibles del exterior por camiones cisterna, y eso son muchos camiones.


----------



## ciruiostar (3 Abr 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Europa lleva mas de cinco siglos metidas en guerras jodidisimas en que todos los paises hemos estado metido. La segunda mitad del siglo XX gracias a la UE, posiblemente haya sido el periodo mas largo de paz en un milenio. En el siglo XX se aprendio de la manera mas dura que no se podia humillar a Alemania y que despues de la guerra habia que perdonar y tenderle una mano para reconstruirse. Esto habra que hacerlo con Rusia en un futuro o estaremos condenados a una guerra monstruosa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No fue gracias a ninguna UE o iniciativa de los europeos, fue simplemente porque las dos grandes potencias fuera del ámbito europeo en 1945 conquistaron y dividieron Europa poniéndola bajo control eso fue lo que acabó con las guerras cada 30 años, ahora USA ejerce la ocupación de los estados europeos reduciendolos a titereados, colonias y protectorados y por por tanto impone una "paz imperial" y las guerras solo pueden ocurrir si el gringo las consiente como las de Yugoslavia, el caso de Ucrania es porque es un territorio fuera de su esfera de influencia y está en disputa con Rusia.

Rusia no es Europa hay un sector ruso minoritario que se siente eurofilo pero no es el grueso de la población y la historia lo demuestra, Europa es barbara y es germánica no eslava.


----------



## ussser (3 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Ma parece a mi que Europa acaba de dictar su sentencia de muerte, han preparado una falsa bandera y....
> 
> *Zelenski, sobre Bucha: "Las madres rusas deberían ver qué bastardos han criado. Asesinos, saqueadores, carniceros" *
> 
> ...



Here we go, léase con acento yankie-otánico.


----------



## pabloiseguro (3 Abr 2022)

Hay un 13 % de rusos étnicos en Kiev, ¿totalmente descartado que sean rusos asesinados por ucranianos los de Bucha?, ¿limpieza étnica? No cuadra que Rusia mate civiles, salvo que tuvieran desde el inicio el plan de limpiar de ucranianos Ucrania y quedársela y súbitamente hayan cambiado de plan y decidido que no, que mejor escapar corriendo. Aparte de esto, ¿por qué dejarían las pruebas bien a la vista? Los nazis se apresuraban a quemar montañas de judíos asesinados para intentar borrar pruebas cuando tenían a los aliados en el cogote. La narrativa no cuadra aquí. Otra opción es que efectivamente sean civiles muertos por bombardeos rusos, pero no ejecutados, y que ahora han sido colocados como atrezzo para la foto.


----------



## maldito (3 Abr 2022)

Recordaremos a las caravanas de camiones cisterna del Isis bombardeados.


----------



## Tlistakel (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La fiscal general Irina Venediktova dijo que se habían retirado 410 cuerpos de civiles muertos de las áreas de la región liberada de Kiev.
> 
> La búsqueda de los muertos continúa.



pero sucno, no ves que la tierra está recién removida?


----------



## bangkoriano (3 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Budapest tiene alcalde progre. Estuve este verano y no es raro ver banderas arcoiris, pegatinas gayfriendly en locales etc.
> 
> Curiosamente la coalición opositora iba con candidato de derechas pero atlantista.
> Todos contra el soberanista Orban, "desde vox hasta podemos".



Han conseguido crear un ambiente hostil hacia Hungria y Polonia en Budapest, el viejo Soros nacido en esta ciudad se ha esmerado en la capital, la misma en la que abandonó su apellido judío.









300 zapatos de apoyo a Mariúpol y crítica a Orbán en Budapest


Una organización de jóvenes ucranianos en Budapest ha colocado 300 pares de zapatos en las orillas del río Danubio en conmemoración por <a href="https://www.eldiario.es/internacional/ultima-hora-invasion-rusa-ucrania-directo-25-de-marzo_6_8860923_1087307.html" target="_blank"...




www.eldiario.es





La juventud confunde el mensaje de los zapatos, comparando a Rusia con el partido de La Cruz Flechada húngaro, el mensaje ha calado como en España, el que se mueva es fascista o nazi.


----------



## raptors (3 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> ¿Otro retrasado en busca de paguica?
> 
> Pues creo que te has equivocado de ventanilla.



La que se equivocó al traer a _"Mongolo471"_ a este mundo... fue su m@m@....


----------



## Kluster (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hay que quintuplicar la ayuda militar a Ukrania. Y hay que incluir aviones, artillería y misiles de medio y de largo alcance, capaces de llegar a cualquier parte del territorio ruso.



Lo que tú digas, campeón.


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

bangkoriano dijo:


> Viví dos años en Budapest, tenía claro que ganaría en el último rincón del país menos en Budapest donde son europeístas con diferencia.



En mis 14 veranos en el lago Balaton alucinaba como eran anti progres y anti N.W.O. a tope los húngaros


----------



## Kluster (3 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Soros escribe para El País y hay que pagar para leerle.



Dice mucho de semejante panfletucho.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (3 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> La que se equivocó al traerte a este mundo... fue tu m@m@....



Venga retra, a la nevera con el resto de imbéciles.


----------



## mazuste (3 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Bueno, los rusos empiezan a verlo como traidor. Y ese es el fondo de la cuestión, no como lo veamos nosotros.



¿De donde saca usted esa elucubración tan imaginativa?
Precisamente, cuando la popularidad de Putin es tan alta,
ahora resulta que es un traidor... El contagio depresivo
no es buena cosa pa'la cabeza, oiga...


----------



## fulcrum29smt (3 Abr 2022)

t.me/SergeyKolyasnikov/27956

El cazador nocturno Ka-52 Alligator trabaja en los vehículos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania .


----------



## Bartleby (3 Abr 2022)

En mi entorno social, cada vez hablo menos de asuntos de gran relevancia mediática, tengo hobbies como el cine, la música, los deportes, la historia, etc... que me permiten mantener una conversación bastante más edificante alejado de esas cuestiones de gran relevancia inmediata. Hace un par de días quise introducir, de manera asertiva, una discrepancia al catecismo imperante, lo hice sin pontificar, nada más lejos, introduciendo una inocente pregunta que pudiese avivar la reflexión y, no negarlo, sino simplemente cuestionar mínimamente la teoría oficial impuesta, y me miraron como si tuvieran delante a Richard Ramírez.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (3 Abr 2022)

Fuente buena de lo que puse antes.


----------



## raptors (3 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Fue mucho peor ver un avión civil que iba a Australia caer por un BUK, y ver como incluso así les robaban cosas a los muertos los santos del Donbás. Pero más ratas fueron los rusos, cuando enviaron los cadáveres en trenes, como ganado podrido o ver como ya habían destruido el BUK, para que no hubiese una investigación. Eso sí, las marcas en el avión lo decían todo.



Escupes pura mierda...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿De donde saca usted esa elucubración tan imaginativa?
> Precisamente, cuando la popularidad de Putin es tan alta,
> ahora resulta que es un traidor... El contagio depresivo
> no es buena cosa pa'la cabeza, oiga...



Hay que leer más los foros rusos…le veo un poco despistado.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (3 Abr 2022)

Lo lógico, cuando pasan mierdas como las de Bucha, es primero investigar y luego acusar, no a la inversa. De hecho, es lo lógico ante cualquier delito.



Hay un detalle que se está pasando por alto a sabiendas, y son los brazaletes blancos en los brazos de muchos cuerpos. Bien vale la duda, joder.


----------



## pemebe (3 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Un tweet en Frances del día 1 de abril sin ninguna repercusión.*
> 
> *6:09 PM · Apr 1, 2022·**Twitter Web App*
> 
> ...



Video original de facebook, 1 de abril 5:31.



Traduccion de Bucha liberated from Russian invaders – mayor

al inglés:

Fedoruk said this in his video address posted on Facebook, Ukrinform reports.

"March 31 will go down in the history of our Bucha community as the Day of Liberation. The liberation by our Armed Forces of Ukraine from Russian orcs, from Russian occupiers. So today, I state that this day is joyful. Joyful and this is a great victory in Kyiv region! And we will definitely wait so that there is a great victory all over Ukraine," Fedoruk said.

As Ukrinform reported, when leaving the city of Bucha in Kyiv region, the Russian troops mined civilian buildings and infrastructure.

Deepl mediante:

Fedoruk lo dijo en su discurso de vídeo publicado en Facebook, informa Ukrinform.

"*El 31 de marzo pasará a la historia de nuestra comunidad de Bucha como el Día de la Liberación*. *La liberación por nuestras Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de los orcos rusos, de los ocupantes rusos. Así que hoy afirmo que este día es alegre. ¡Alegre y esto es una gran victoria en la región de Kyiv! Y definitivamente esperaremos para que haya una gran victoria en toda Ucrania", dijo Fedoruk.*

Como informó Ukrinform, al salir de la ciudad de Bucha, en la región de Kiev, las tropas rusas minaron edificios civiles e infraestructuras.



*O sea 3 días antes de la aparición de los muertos.*


----------



## Mongolo471 (3 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Escupes pura mierda...



_"Ladren perros..!! se sigue avanzando *jaja* "_


----------



## raptors (3 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> _"Ladren perros..!! se sigue avanzando *jaja* "_



Si ya te la sabes tragatela...!! ja


----------



## xavigomis (3 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Rusia estan dando un* Z*as en toda la boca doble:
> 
> 1.- la OTAN ya se veía conquistando toda la zona del Donbass por los ukros para asimilarla y causar graves perdidas a los rusos si entraban por ahí.
> 2.- EU con sus sanciones o se tira para atrás o recesión total.
> ...



Pero Alma de cántaro, tu de que guindo te has caído... Menuda película te has montado para justificar el ridículo ruso y la salida X patas...


----------



## Trajanillo (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hay que quintuplicar la ayuda militar a Ukrania. Y hay que incluir aviones, artillería y misiles de medio y de largo alcance, capaces de llegar a cualquier parte del territorio ruso.



, me descojono qué momentos estas dando al foro, es un no parar de reír con tus frases


----------



## Honkler (3 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Hay que leer más los foros rusos…le veo un poco despistado.



Pase enlace de algún foro interesante, caballero


----------



## Peineto (3 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> En mi entorno social, cada vez hablo menos de asuntos de gran relevancia mediática, tengo hobbies como el cine, la música, los deportes, la historia, etc... que me permiten mantener una conversación bastante más edificante alejado de esas cuestiones de gran relevancia inmediata. Hace un par de días quise introducir, de manera asertiva, una discrepancia al catecismo imperante, lo hice sin pontificar, nada más lejos, introduciendo una inocente pregunta que pudiese avivar la reflexión y, no negarlo, sino simplemente cuestionar mínimamente la teoría oficial impuesta, y me miraron como si tuvieran delante a Richard Ramírez.



El gran Georges Brassens tamnién te comprende.


----------



## mazuste (3 Abr 2022)

bangkoriano dijo:


> Han conseguido crear un ambiente hostil hacia Hungria y Polonia en Budapest, el viejo Soros nacido en esta ciudad se ha esmerado en la capital, la misma en la que abandonó su apellido judío.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naa...  La clase media occidental es una creación y consecuencia de la guerra fría,
como trinchera social, para neutralizar la influencia de la Unión Soviética. "Clase media"
que está siendo sacrificada por el capitalismo financiero dominante.
El trastorno clasemediero es generalizado en occidente, no solo en Hungría.


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

Han derribado un su 35 ruso y han capturado al piloto, los ukronazis lo torturan y lo mataran fijo. No saldrá en TV OTAN.


----------



## Remequilox (3 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> La destruccion de las refinerias ucras si que puede tener un efecto importante en la guerra, abastecer de combustible al ejercito ucraniano mas cubrir las necesidades minimas del pais requiere grandes volumenes, si golpean el transporte por ferrocarril ya solo podria llegarles combustibles del exterior por camiones cisterna, y eso son muchos camiones.



La "bromita" de Belgorod (toda una machada militar, por otra parte), les ha salido cara.
Esas refinerías (Kremenchuk, Odesa) que no habían sido tocadas aun, no solo fastidian en lo militar a corto/medio, hunden (aun un poquito más) la terriblemente depauperada economía ucraniana.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Pase enlace de algún foro interesante, caballero



Vk…y a su gusto…


----------



## NoRTH (3 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Tremendo.
> Yo creo que hay que firmar la rendición



65 millonacos 
de nada al puto suelo


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

Ojo ojo 

Aquí está la falsa bandera gorda.


❗El secretario del Consejo Nacional de Seguridad y Defensa de Ucrania, Oleksiy Danilov, instó a estar preparados para el uso de armas químicas por parte de Rusia.

“Entendemos claramente que pueden hacer esto en el territorio de nuestro país”, dice Alexey Myacheslavovich. Además, recordó que a pesar de la prohibición de todas las instituciones internacionales, “Rusia usó armas químicas en un momento en Siria” (es decir, la producción de “cascos blancos” y provocaciones de terroristas internacionales controlados por los servicios de inteligencia occidentales).

Además, con respecto a los rumores rusos sobre el presunto uso de armas químicas por parte de Ucrania, Danilov dijo que la difusión de falsificaciones es "una de las cosas favoritas de los rusos".

Sin embargo, los planes del mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, aprobados por el régimen de Kiev, desarrollados con la ayuda de curadores occidentales, indican lo contrario. Se está preparando una provocación química de los nazis de Ucrania.


----------



## ignatiux (3 Abr 2022)

Kremenchuk destruida deja a Ucrania prácticamente sin refino.
Mas del 70% se refinaba en Kremenchuk.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

Sergey "Malyuta" "Contramaestre" Korotkikh eliminó el video de Bucha con las palabras "Y los niños sin brazaletes azules, ¿puedo dispararles?" ¿Qué pasó, Sergio?

Bucha - autoexposición:

- Hay chicos sin brazaletes azules, ¿puedo dispararles?

- Y luego, ¡maldita sea!

Video titulado "El trabajo de BOATSMAN BOYS en Bucha" del líder de Kiev Terbat Sergey Korotkikh.

Los brazaletes azules son marcas de identificación ucranianas en las mangas. En el video, se les permite disparar a quienes no los tienen.

Un detalle importante. En todos los asentamientos controlados por el ejército ruso, los lugareños se tejían cintas blancas en las mangas por si acaso. En un entorno cambiante, es posible que no tengan tiempo para eliminarlos. Los terbats les dispararon en las calles, y el ejército ruso no tuvo nada que ver con eso.

Aquí hay algunos que se expusieron. Queda esperar a que alguien filtre el vídeo con las ejecuciones de "agentes del Kremlin" en los sótanos de Bucha.


----------



## raptors (3 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Fue mucho peor ver un avión civil que iba a Australia caer por un BUK, y ver como incluso así les robaban cosas a los muertos los santos del Donbás. Pero más ratas fueron los rusos, cuando enviaron los cadáveres en trenes, como ganado podrido o ver como ya habían destruido el BUK, para que no hubiese una investigación. Eso sí, las marcas en el avión lo decían todo.



*Ladren perros...!!* se sigue avanzando... ja


----------



## mazuste (3 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> En mi entorno social, cada vez hablo menos de asuntos de gran relevancia mediática, tengo hobbies como el cine, la música, los deportes, la historia, etc... que me permiten mantener una conversación bastante más edificante alejado de esas cuestiones de gran relevancia inmediata. Hace un par de días quise introducir, de manera asertiva, una discrepancia al catecismo imperante, lo hice sin pontificar, nada más lejos, introduciendo una inocente pregunta que pudiese avivar la reflexión y, no negarlo, sino simplemente cuestionar mínimamente la teoría oficial impuesta, y me miraron como si tuvieran delante a Richard Ramírez.



La ironía, el cinismo griego es el camino pedagógico para tiempos turbulentos como este.


----------



## Honkler (3 Abr 2022)

Lo que debería hacer Rusia es dejarse de milongas y entrar a hierro y fuego en ucrania y mandarlos a la Edad de Piedra.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ojo ojo
> 
> Aquí está la falsa bandera gorda.
> 
> ...



Si no te haces respetar se te suben a las barbas…y está claro ya que a Putin los ucranianos le torean ya.


----------



## Malevich (3 Abr 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> La parte verde creo que coincide con parte de la antigua Galicia / Rutenia (la otra mitad pertenece a Polonia) y parece ser el germen del nacionalismo ucraniano moderno. Las partes azul y morada son rusas de toda la vida. La parte naranja debe ser la Ucrania nuclear que con el tiempo debe haberse diluido entre rusos y rutenos o como se llamen y luego toda la parte amarilla que vendría a ser la expansión posterior rutena hacia el este.
> 
> ¿Es correcto? Que alguien más versado en estas lides me corrija por favor.



La parte verde nunca formó parte de Rusia. Era la zona austrohungara hasta 1918 y entonces repartida entre Polonia (Leópolis), Checoslovaquia (Transcarpatia) y Rumanía (Norte de Bucovina).
Fue incorporada por Stalin a la URSS y a la RSS de Ucrania en 1945.


----------



## Vilux (3 Abr 2022)

Nuestros impuestos trabajando en Ucrania.

t.me/c/1419062568/357675


----------



## arriqui (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (3 Abr 2022)

⚡Destrucción de posiciones Ucranianas por la Fuerza Aérea Rusa.

t.me/intelslava/24263


----------



## apocalippsis (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hay que quintuplicar la ayuda militar a Ukrania. Y hay que incluir aviones, artillería y misiles de medio y de largo alcance, capaces de llegar a cualquier parte del territorio ruso.



¿Pero coño a que esperas?, vete para alla al menos para mula de carga !!!!!! Oh Wait !!!!!!!! que la fuerza la tienes en la lengua de lamer cipotes yankies........


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

Los ukronazis Van a usar armas químicas en zona rusofona, echarán la culpa a Rusia y la OTAN irá pa dentro.
Es de primero de genocida otanico, ya lo hicieron en Yugoslavia contra Serbia


----------



## niraj (3 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> JAJJAJA
> menudo montaje mas patetico !!!
> el "cadaver" de la derecha mueve el brazo antes de que pase el coche
> 
> ...



Madre mia, acabo de volver a ver el vídeo y es cierto!


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (3 Abr 2022)

Explosiones no solo en Ternopil, sino también en Rivne, Ivano-Frankivsk y Kolomyia. 

t.me/vysokygovorit/7157


----------



## Proletario Blanco (3 Abr 2022)

RIP brother Yurii Ruf ...


----------



## apocalippsis (3 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Más que traidor Putiniano es un blando que se deja embaucar por los cantos de sirena de los satánicos creyendo que va a poder hacer negocios con ellos pero traídor no es.



Al final se almodara un poco y empezara el tipico ataque ruso de demolicion, y tienen las bombas esas por laser en cañones que son mas baratas. Solo con escuchar algunos diputados de la Duma cuando se quejan, te sueltan una nuclear tactica en cero coma.


----------



## bangkoriano (3 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Budapest tiene alcalde progre. Estuve este verano y no es raro ver banderas arcoiris, pegatinas gayfriendly en locales etc.
> 
> Curiosamente la coalición opositora iba con candidato de derechas pero atlantista.
> Todos contra el soberanista Orban, "desde vox hasta podemos".





crocodile dijo:


> En mis 14 veranos en el lago Balaton alucinaba como eran anti progres y anti N.W.O. a tope los húngaros



Cierto, pero Budapest no quiere aprender, Citadella llena de impactos nazis y Buda de impactos soviéticos y se están dejando llevar nuevamente, vivía en el Distrito VII en pleno ghetto judío cerca del New York, y me asombraba las ganas que tienen de repetir ciertos episodios de su historia.


----------



## pgas (3 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Video original de facebook, 1 de abril 5:31.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




las bestias necesitaban ese tiempo para montar el teatro




uropa está perdida si le hace caso a la culebra ukra, se limitarán a chillar y poco más


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

Ahora mismo solo hay liberadas 2 ciudades de tamaño medio , Melitopol y Kherson, ni siquiera se ha derrotado a los nazis en Mariupol, si no está claro que hacen falta más tropas y más ir a saco que venga Dios y lo vea


----------



## raptors (3 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Brillantes estrategas los rusos. Brillantes.
> Finlandia se une a la Otan.
> En un año hay desplagados Nukes en Polonia y los Balticos.
> Brillante decisión invadir Ucrania para no tener mas "cerca" la amenaza OTAN.



Al ignore al _"Evangelion"_ por empinado yanqui... pero antes llévate esto pa el camino... tu pvtamadr... jaja


----------



## Sawa (3 Abr 2022)

Siguiente capítulo del teatro, uso de armas químicas contra población civil por parte de la masonería satánica, los rusos echarán la culpa a los ucros y los ucros a los rusos, así los betillas de ambos bandos podrán seguir debidamente engañados. Los pilares de Isis mi querido amigo. 
Lo importante es que la OTAN hará una reunión de emergencia e intervendrá de forma activa en Ucrania, y se dará por inaugurada la tercera guerra mundial. Feliz apocalipsis burbujos!!!


----------



## fulcrum29smt (3 Abr 2022)

En el pueblo de Kapitolovka (un suburbio al este de Izyum), fue detenido un soldado Ucraniano amante de las armas alemanas de la II G.M.

t.me/vysokygovorit/7144


----------



## Disidentpeasant (3 Abr 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Nuestros impuestos trabajando en Ucrania.
> 
> t.me/c/1419062568/357675



Que grupo de tele es?


----------



## apocalippsis (3 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ahora mismo solo hay liberadas 2 ciudades de tamaño medio , Melitopol y Kherson, ni siquiera se ha derrotado a los nazis en Mariupol, si no está claro que hacen falta más tropas y más ir a saco que venga Dios y lo vea



Lei un articulo sobre los cosacos de que mucho lirili y poco lerele, y son 16000 puede ser que putin de la orden de movilizarlos AL FRENTE.


----------



## .Kaikus (3 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No lo harán. Han sido los rusos y punto, te dirán.
> 
> Lo que buscan es lo mismo que buscaban en Sarajevo o en Racak: escalar. Y eso es lo que me preocupa.



Ya veras lo poco que tarda Alemania en enviar los Marder, ahora se niega, pero las "atrocidades rusas", le haran cambiar de parecer. 




PD- Tiene mas de 2.000 unidades y las esta sustituyendo por material mas moderno.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (3 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los ukronazis Van a usar armas químicas en zona rusofona, echarán la culpa a Rusia y la OTAN irá pa dentro.
> Es de primero de genocida otanico, ya lo hicieron en Yugoslavia contra Serbia



Solo si creen que Putin se acojonara en usar nukes.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (3 Abr 2022)

Cadáveres que mueven los brazos, hospitales sin nadie civil dentro usados de arsenal militar, corredores humanitarios que no pueden usarse, asesinato de civiles de forma premeditada, tratamiento a los militares detenidos sin cumplir ningún código.....sin duda estamos ante gente sin escrúpulos.

Una vez mas demuestran lo que son, después de la pandemia, dejar morir a los ancianos, meter la ponzoña experimental, los pases nazis, los cierres, encerrar a le gente en sus casas....ahora esto.

*Que será lo siguiente?*


----------



## kenny220 (3 Abr 2022)

para los de, es que los rusos se fueron el viernes, y los muertos salen hoy.

limpieza de hostomel y bucha. busqueda bombas trampa.


----------



## raptors (3 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Necesitamos mejores trolls, que lloren menos cuando escriben, porque no se os entiende



_*Ja, ja, ja....*_


----------



## Kluster (3 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ya veras lo poco que tarda Alemania en enviar los Marder, ahora se niega, pero las "atrocidades rusas", le haran cambiar de parecer.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1011848
> 
> ...



La aviación rusa dará buena cuenta de ellos.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (3 Abr 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> RIP brother Yurii Ruf ...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1011816
> Ver archivo adjunto 1011816



No defendéis la raza blanca aria y tal? Porque os parece bien que vaya al genocidio a las órdenes del imperio anglocabrón, El mismo que busca exterminarnos?


----------



## alnitak (3 Abr 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Madre mia, acabo de volver a ver el vídeo y es cierto!




lo mejor no es eso... lo mejor es como incorpora la pierna despues del pasonde la.camara.. se ve perfectamente en el.espejo retrovisor

lo de ucrania es un gol sobre todo la.UE .. para meternos ucranianos en casa


----------



## Al-paquia (3 Abr 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> No defendéis la raza blanca aria y tal? Porque os parece bien que vaya al genocidio a las órdenes del imperio anglocabrón, El mismo que busca exterminarnos?



Pero si ahí solo hay eslavos turcochinos, de qué blancos hablas?


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Solo si creen que Putin se acojonara en usar nukes.



Pues viendo el panorama no lo veo claro, es más los Otanicos están muy subidos porque ven algo de titubeó y eso para esas hienas es oler sangre , están convencidos que Rusia no usará nukes y eso es muy peligroso, si pierden el respeto, malo.


----------



## Kluster (3 Abr 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> No defendéis la raza blanca aria y tal? Porque os parece bien que vaya al genocidio a las órdenes del imperio anglocabrón, El mismo que busca exterminarnos?



No se tú, yo ahí veo a un blanco.


----------



## apocalippsis (3 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Pues viendo el panorama no lo veo claro, es más los Otanicos están muy subidos porque ven algo de titubeó y eso para esas hienas es oler sangre , están convencidos que Rusia no usará nukes y eso es muy peligroso, si pierden el respeto, malo.



Tranquilo dentro de un mes veremos como va todo, el rojo se sigue ampliando.......


----------



## Impresionante (3 Abr 2022)

*La reunión entre Putin y Zelensky es posible solo con un acuerdo escrito preparado: Kremlin*

MOSCÚ, 3 de abril. /TASS/. El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, puede reunirse con su homólogo ucraniano, Vladimir Zelensky, solo cuando se llegue a un acuerdo escrito específico entre los dos países, dijo el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov.

"No, Putin nunca ha rechazado (una posible reunión con Zelensky - TASS). Putin nunca ha descartado tal reunión y esta reunión, sí, hipotéticamente es posible", dijo el funcionario del Kremlin al canal de televisión Russia-1 el domingo.

"Sin embargo, para que se lleve a cabo (la reunión), es necesario que las dos delegaciones generen un determinado documento. No un conjunto de ideas, sino un documento escrito específico. Luego llegará el momento de tal reunión". el esta estresado.

Respondiendo a una pregunta sobre si Rusia puede estar segura de que Ucrania implementará el nuevo acuerdo bilateral, el secretario de prensa de Putin dijo: "Tenemos esta experiencia (de Ucrania que no cumple con sus obligaciones - TASS), lo recordamos, lo recordamos muy bien y actuamos en consecuencia”, aseguró.

Últimamente, Turquía estaba hablando de planes para organizar una reunión entre Putin y Zelensky. El 1 de abril, el presidente turco, Recep Tayyip Erdogan, dijo que la organización de dicha reunión seguía siendo una prioridad para Turquía. Sin embargo, el mismo día, el portavoz de la presidencia turca, Ibrahim Kalin, dijo que era difícil nombrar una fecha específica para tal reunión, ya que la situación cambia constantemente.


----------



## ignatiux (3 Abr 2022)

Lo peor del bombardeo de Kremenchuk no es solo la destrucción de la refinería es que al lado también han destruido la mayor planta de fertilizantes de Ucrania, van ha matarlos de hambre mandándolos a la edad de piedra.
Sin combustibles, lubricantes derivados y sin fertilizantes para los campos.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Cadáveres que mueven los brazos, hospitales sin nadie civil dentro usados de arsenal militar, corredores humanitarios que no pueden usarse, asesinato de civiles de forma premeditada, tratamiento a los militares detenidos sin cumplir ningún código.....sin duda estamos ante gente sin escrúpulos.
> 
> Una vez mas demuestran lo que son, después de la pandemia, dejar morir a los ancianos, meter la ponzoña experimental, los pases nazis, los cierres, encerrar a le gente en sus casas....ahora esto.
> 
> *Que será lo siguiente?*



Armas químicas y le echarán el muerto a Rusia, ya está descontado , tienen que buscar excusas para entrar en Ucrania y esa será la definitiva .


----------



## SIEN (3 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Han derribado un su 35 ruso y han capturado al piloto, los ukronazis lo torturan y lo mataran fijo. No saldrá en TV OTAN.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1011803



Pobre. El que iba tan contento en su máquina a deleitar a la población ucraniana con piruetas y acrobacias y a tirar cuches para los crios.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (3 Abr 2022)

Un soldado capturado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cuenta cómo, bajo la influencia de las drogas, disparó contra las zonas residenciales de Mariupol por orden de la GUR. “Entendí que estaba disparando a civiles pero estaba drogado #Ucrania #Ucrania️


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (3 Abr 2022)

La Duma Estatal de #Rusia realizó la primera reunión de la investigación sobre las actividades de los biolaboratorios en #Ucrania Decidieron invitar a funcionarios de #EEUU . Entre los invitados se encontraban la subsecretaria de Estado Victoria Nuland y el hijo del presidente estadounidense.


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *La reunión entre Putin y Zelensky es posible solo con un acuerdo escrito preparado: Kremlin*
> 
> MOSCÚ, 3 de abril. /TASS/. El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, puede reunirse con su homólogo ucraniano, Vladimir Zelensky, solo cuando se llegue a un acuerdo escrito específico entre los dos países, dijo el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov.
> 
> ...



Les están haciendo la cama y parece que no quieren darse por enterados, ahora mismo y como está la situación sobre el terreno Rusia no puede forzar un acuerdo muy favorable, no entiendo una p.m. Negociaciones ni pollas en vinagre.


----------



## raptors (3 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *RECUPERADOS 410 CADÁVERES EN LOS BARRIOS DEL NORTE DE KIEV.*
> La fiscalía general de Ucrania cifró este domingo en 410 el número de cadáveres de civiles recuperados hasta ahora en los suburbios del norte de Kiev tras la retirada de las tropas rusas. "410 cuerpos de civiles asesinados han sido sacados hasta ahora del territorio de la región de Kiev," anunció la fiscal general Iryna Venediktova.



Como toda nota ucraniana.. _"falsa noticia..."_


----------



## Disidentpeasant (3 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Pues viendo el panorama no lo veo claro, es más los Otanicos están muy subidos porque ven algo de titubeó y eso para esas hienas es oler sangre , están convencidos que Rusia no usará nukes y eso es muy peligroso, si pierden el respeto, malo.



En el momento que los EEUU crean que las nukes sólo afectarán a Europa. Empezará la 3 GM


----------



## .Kaikus (3 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hay que quintuplicar la ayuda militar a Ukrania. Y hay que incluir aviones, artillería y misiles de medio y de largo alcance, capaces de llegar a cualquier parte del territorio ruso.



Cuando los españoles, estemos en guerra, gracias a quintuplicar la ayuda militar a Ucrania, te recordare tu mensaje !!!. 

PD- Los otanistas no defienden a Ucrania, defienden los intereses norteamericanos.


----------



## raptors (3 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El escenario más probable es una partición de Ucrania, una parte se la va a anexionar Rusia, bueno, mejor, creará un estado títere con el que en el futuro lejano se pueda negociar algo y otro que pasará a manos de la UE, quien se encargará de su reconstrucción. Otanlandia perseguirá como crimen de guerra esa partición a la coreana de Ucrania de forma que va a cortar toda relación económica y política con Rusia no quedándole otro remedio a esta que pasar a ser el telonero de China. Una vez que esto se consuma EEUU irá a por China/India/No alienados que es lo que realmente quiere hacer desde hace tiempo. La guerra será económica de 2 bloques enfrentados: China luchando por una globalización más o menos abierta (haciendo trampas mientras mantiene su pie aplastando el cuello ruso esquilmando sus recursos por cuatro perras para vender su producción a bajo coste en el resto del mundo) y EEUU en una especie de nuevo proteccionismo industrial donde tendrá a los europeos bajo su bota en forma de paganinis y consumidores obligatorios de su tecnología y lo que les sobre de energía: Rusia será el "lebensraum" de recursos naturales de China y Europa el "Lebensraum" de financiación y venta de su tecnología. Fijaros que mientras uno quiere esclavizar a sus productores de patatas y mineros, los otros quieren esclavizar clientes. Supongo que ya sabemos todos como terminan estos enfrentamientos a largo plazo.



_bla bla bla..._


----------



## Disidentpeasant (3 Abr 2022)

Está en su mano. Que paguen a Rusia o mejor aún, que no obedezcan el embargo angloamericano


----------



## apocalippsis (3 Abr 2022)

SIEN dijo:


> Pobre. El que iba tan contento en su máquina a deleitar a la población ucraniana con piruetas y acrobacias y a tirar cuches para los crios.



Se han quedado sin avioncitos los rusos, ¿No?


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Cuando los españoles, estemos en guerra, gracias a quintuplicar la ayuda militar a Ucrania, te recordare tu mensaje !!!.
> 
> PD- Los otanistas no defienden a Ucrania, defienden los intereses norteamericanos.



Nada más traidor a España que un fan de USA/OTAN, los aliados preferentes de nuestro enemigo Marruecos


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

Están empeñados en pastelear , no descarto un Minsk 3.


----------



## Kluster (3 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Armas químicas y le echarán el muerto a Rusia, ya está descontado , tienen que buscar excusas para entrar en Ucrania y esa será la definitiva .



Yo también me temo que harán eso.

Es totalmente absurdo que Rusia utilice armas químicas para provocar a la OTAN, pero con una buena campaña de marketing y sus medios de comunicación lacayos conseguirán que la borregada trague con esa patraña. Y así con un poquito de mala suerte, los mismos que presumen de velar por "nuestra seguridad" nos meterán de lleno en una 3GM sin comerlo ni beberlo.

Que dejen que Rusia se quede con su pedacito de Ucrania y que se acabe esto ya de una vez. Claramente, sería lo mejor para todos.


----------



## Peineto (3 Abr 2022)

Tiene buena escuela diplomática ciertamente.


----------



## alnitak (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## raptors (3 Abr 2022)

Esto es un manjar para los mexicanos....


----------



## .Kaikus (3 Abr 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Hay que empezar por la mili
> 
> 
> Es urgente la recuperación del servicio militar obligatorio suprimido por Aznar, y que garantizaba el compromiso de la población en general con la defensa de su país
> ...



Cuando estalle el conflicto, el Viruelo recuperara el servicio militar por decreto y 500.000 jovenes españoles, defenderan con las armas a los inmigrantes, sus paguitas y a todo el tinglado lgtbi.

PD- Todos los politicos europeos de primer nivel, saben que vamos a la guerra y nadie se atreve a discrepar.


----------



## Treefrog (3 Abr 2022)

De un artículo del WSJ:



WSJ: *El 19 de febrero*, el canciller alemán Scholz le propuso a Zelensky que Ucrania "renuncie a sus aspiraciones de ingresar a la OTAN y declare la neutralidad como parte de un acuerdo de seguridad europeo más amplio" firmado por Putin y Biden. *Zelensky dijo que no.*


----------



## raptors (3 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No. Estamos ante una jaula de grillos donde cada uno toca su canción. Llevamos así desde la propia fundación de la UE.



Dijo a los _"foreros"_... no a los cromadores de polla yanqui... ja


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Abr 2022)

TOS en la dirección Izyum.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (3 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Han derribado un su 35 ruso y han capturado al piloto, los ukronazis lo torturan y lo mataran fijo. No saldrá en TV OTAN.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1011803



¿Seguro que es un Su-35? ¿Existe algún vídeo?


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## delhierro (3 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> ¿Seguro que es un Su-35? ¿Existe algún vídeo?



La ulitma vez era un su-27 ucraniano.


----------



## podemita medio (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (3 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La ulitma vez era un su-27 ucraniano.



El mono y la chaqueta del piloto son un poco sospechosos, no veo ningún tipo de insignia de la VKS o algún parche con la bandera Rusa.


----------



## podemita medio (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (3 Abr 2022)

La victoria de Orban deja cada día más sola a la Comisión Eurolerda, a Usa y a Inglaterra, en su rusofobia.

Mucho tienen que aprender los políticos españoles, como Vox, aunque por otro lado, los españoles somos irrelevantes desde hace años, todo sea dicho.


----------



## dabuti (3 Abr 2022)

LIBERTAD DIGITAL, ahora es la putita de la OTAN y PAYASO ZELENSKI.









EFE manipula el discurso de Zelenski en Holanda para incluir referencias contra Felipe II y España


La agencia pública manipula un tuit sobre un discurso de Zelenski provocando la reacción de usuarios de Vox pidiendo su veto en el Congreso.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## Peineto (3 Abr 2022)

Parece que ha sido recibida en la salita del servicio...


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Yo también me temo que harán eso.
> 
> Es totalmente absurdo que Rusia utilice armas químicas para provocar a la OTAN, pero con una buena campaña de marketing y sus medios de comunicación lacayos conseguirán que la borregada trague con esa patraña. Y así con un poquito de mala suerte, los mismos que presumen de velar por "nuestra seguridad" nos meterán de lleno en una 3GM sin comerlo ni beberlo.
> 
> Que dejen que Rusia se quede con su pedacito de Ucrania y que se acabe esto ya de una vez. Claramente, sería lo mejor para todos.



Son satánicos, nunca permitirán que acabe esto sin una destrucción masiva, no dejarán que Rusia proteja su zona de influencia y buscarán la tercera, además creo que piensan que Rusia va de farol con las nukes, desgraciadamente aprenderán que no es así, están acorralando al oso y este acabará dando el zarpazo pero a los genocidas criminales de USA/ OTAN les da igual.


----------



## Seronoser (3 Abr 2022)

Lo que te digo.
Aquí la gente se está tornando más agresiva contra los ucranianos y los europeos.
Recordemos que en Moscú viven más de 3 millones de ucranianos. Y que el 10% del PIB ucraniano, provenía de las remesas de dineros de ucras en Rusia.

Mis amigos están hasta los cojones (la mayoría son armenios). Y de apoyar, sin hacer mucho ruido, la operación militar rusa, ahora exigen que Ucrania sea destruida, y poner a Polonia en su sitio. Y por supuesto no firmar ninguna paz. Así que...los ánimos se caldean.

Yo pongo mi granito de arena: tenía una niñera ucraniana. Hemos decidido mandarla a tomar por culo.
No es una gran decisión, pero a mi mujer también se le hinchan las pelotas, y era inevitable


----------



## Michael_Knight (3 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> LIBERTAD DIGITAL, ahora es la putita de la OTAN y PAYASO ZELENSKI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te vas a quedar sólo en el barco con César Vidal y Marine Le Pen, extraños compañeros de viaje.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Abr 2022)

*La flota rusa alcanza objetivos en Odessa*
Informado por fuentes ucranianas, los residentes confirman 4 poderosas explosiones


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (3 Abr 2022)

El letón Latvijas Gāze firmó un contrato a largo plazo (hasta 2030) con Gazprom para el suministro de gas natural en rublos.


----------



## dabuti (3 Abr 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> Ojo con esto, se le puede liar parda a lso gabachos



10.000 en Auaccio y muchos en otros lugares.









Independentistas de Córcega atacan la jefatura francesa de Ajaccio


Hoy se ha celebrado una gran manifestación en memoria del líder nacionalista Yvan Colonna




www.elnacional.cat


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


>



Primero yo personalmente no se si es cierto, segundo si no tienen comida ni cuidadores es lo mínimo que pueden hacer, si suena duro pero yo mismo lleve a mi perra al veterinario para que la sacrificaran, tenia un cáncer de esos jodidos, aun la recuerdo y recuerdo como murió en mi brazos.


----------



## Impresionante (3 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Te vas a quedar sólo en el barco con César Vidal y Marine Le Pen, extraños compañeros de viaje.



A ti en cambio te arropan desde Femen o Soros, pasando por vox y terminando por Ferreras


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (3 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *La flota rusa alcanza objetivos en Odessa*
> Informado por fuentes ucranianas, los residentes confirman 4 poderosas explosiones



*Sirenas en ls medianoche de #Odessa -antes se oyeron fuertes explosiones* #UkraineUnderAttaсk


----------



## Impresionante (3 Abr 2022)

*. Cancillería rusa: Los "crímenes del régimen de Kiev" en Bucha están concebidos para "frustrar las negociaciones de paz y escalar la violencia"*


Las declaraciones de los países occidentales sobre las imágenes obtenidas en la localidad ucraniana de Bucha, en las inmediaciones de Kiev, llevan a Moscú a sospechar la implicación de Occidente en la historia, afirmó este domingo la portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, María Zajárova.

"En este caso, creo que solo el hecho de que estas declaraciones se hicieron en los primeros minutos después de la aparición de los materiales no deja duda sobre *quién encargó la historia*", dijo la vocera rusa en un programa del canal Rossiya 1.

De acuerdo con Zajárova, los políticos y activistas occidentales no analizaron la situación a fondo antes de pronunciarse sobre los hechos. *"Hay que tener en cuenta un aspecto: jefes de Estado, jefes de Ministerios de Relaciones Exteriores, activistas sociales, y, por cierto, expolíticos hicieron declaraciones solamente basándose en los materiales de video, videos que duran tan solo minutos, o incluso menos de un minuto, y varias imágenes", destacó.*

La portavoz rusa denunció que, pese a la falta de dictámenes de expertos o cualquier otra información, Occidente "ya *está listo para culpar de todo" a Rusia*.

Según subrayó la portavoz de la Cancillería rusa en su cuenta de Telegram, "el significado del nuevo crimen del régimen de Kiev es *frustrar las negociaciones de paz* y escalar la violencia".

Asimismo, Rusia llamó a una reunión urgente del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU para este lunes 4 de abril sobre las "provocaciones flagrantes de los radicales ucranianos" en Bucha para "desenmascarar" a los "provocadores ucranianos y sus protectores occidentales".

*"Otra escenificación del régimen de Kiev"*
Este domingo, el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia tachó de "provocación" las imágenes que muestran cadáveres de civiles en las calles de dicha localidad ucraniana y denunció que se trata de una "escenificación" creada "para los medios de comunicación occidentales".

"Mientras esta localidad estaba bajo control de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, *ningún residente local fue víctima* de acciones violentas", subrayó. Asimismo, destacó que los rusos *no bloquearon las salidas de Bucha* en ningún momento y que "todos los residentes locales tenían la oportunidad de salir libremente de la localidad en dirección norte, incluso hacia Bielorrusia".

El Ministerio aclaró que todos los militares rusos abandonaron Bucha el pasado 30 de marzo, mientras que las imágenes se difundieron *cuatro días después*, cuando los miembros del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania y la televisión local llegaron a la localidad.

Según la parte rusa, los hechos "*confirman de forma irrefutable* que las fotos y los videos de Bucha son otra escenificación del régimen de Kiev para los medios de comunicación occidentales, como ocurrió en Mariúpol con la maternidad, así como en otras ciudades".


Las imágenes de cuerpos tendidos en las calles de Bucha, algunos con las manos atadas, fueron difundidas la noche de este sábado. El asesor de la oficina del presidente de Ucrania, Mijaíl Podoliak, declaró que los civiles "estaban desarmados", "no representaban ninguna amenaza" y "fueron matados a tiros por los soldados rusos".


----------



## Honkler (3 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo que te digo.
> Aquí la gente se está tornando más agresiva contra los ucranianos y los europeos.
> Recordemos que en Moscú viven más de 3 millones de ucranianos. Y que el 10% del PIB ucraniano, provenía de las remesas de dineros de ucras en Rusia.
> 
> ...



Lo que tiene que hacer Rusia es mandar a los ucranianos etnicamente no rusos de vuelta a lo que quede de ucrania, a patadas


----------



## Kluster (3 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo que te digo.
> Aquí la gente se está tornando más agresiva contra los ucranianos y los europeos.
> Recordemos que en Moscú viven más de 3 millones de ucranianos. Y que el 10% del PIB ucraniano, provenía de las remesas de dineros de ucras en Rusia.
> 
> ...



No creo que sea buena idea enemistarse con los ucranianos que están en Rusia.

Entiendo que el plan es que rusos y ucranianos (pro rusos del este claro) sean amigos y se integren en Rusia, no discriminarlos.


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (3 Abr 2022)

Se te olvida la del barco que decían haber hundido y que al de unos días apareció tan tranquilo por uno de los puertos... O lo del general que estaba muerto y resucitó. O el del blindado aquel que dispara a un coche parado y que también era ucraniano en vez de ruso. Si es que han mentido tanto que es imposible creerles. Yo lo que hago es ya contar como que es fake y, si realmente se demuestra, entonces me lo creo. Pero tiene que ser muy claro.

Además es que las manipulaciones son totales. Te ponen cachos de vídeos y te cuentan una historia, pero luego nunca se ve que realmente esa parte de la historia ocurra. Justo cuando va a empezar esa parte, parece que se quedan sin batería para grabar, siempre. Además, en este caso concreto, yo de momento sólo he visto soldados ucranianos masacrando y torturando civiles y militares rusos de esa forma. Aún no he visto a un sólo ruso hacer eso en un vídeo y fardar de ello. Cuando lo vea, igual empiezo a creerles.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (3 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Racak 2.0. Después de que las fuerzas serbias se retirasen de aquella aldea en Kosovo y el UÇK volviera a entrar en ella... aparecen un montón de civiles masacrados, algunos de ellos incluso mutilados, algo que no entraba en el modus operandi de los serbios. Cuando un equipo forense llegó a la zona, pudo constatar algunas cosas un tanto peculiares. El número de casquillos encontrados no coincidía ni con los balazos en los cuerpos ni con la cantidad de cadáveres, eran menos de lo esperable en una matanza como esa; las ropas de unos cuantos de los muertos no estaban agujereadas ni destrozadas, y en otros casos los orificios no coincidían con los balazos, era como si se las hubiesen puesto después de habérselos cargado.
> 
> La jefa del equipo forense, una noruega, admitió que William Walker, el jefe de la misión de verificación en Kosovo, la obligó a firmar un informe falso donde se culpaba a Belgrado. Antes de ello, Walker había visitado Racak, afirmando que los serbios habían cometido un crimen contra la humanidad. El objetivo era provocar la intervención de la OTAN...



Un up a tu post. Porque si eso es así y la OTAN (EEUU y sus títeres) sigue el mismo patrón, eso puede significar guerra nuclear. Rusia aunque es mucho más débil de lo que creían, no es la ex yugoslavia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Abr 2022)

La matanza de Bucha muestra la barbarie de la guerra de Putin


Ucrania denuncia una de las mayores masacres en Europa desde la II Guerra Mundial en esta localidad cercana a Kiev, que tras la salida de las tropas rusas ha enterrado a 340 civiles




elpais.com





telon al ras y exclusion aerea en ucrania


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (3 Abr 2022)

Poned la fuente.


----------



## pemebe (3 Abr 2022)

Los hungaros aprueban la politica de Orban (Neutralidad con Rusia incluida).

90% 95% 98,74% escrutado:

Orban: Más del 53% del voto del pais. Más de 2/3 de diputados.
Oposicion 6 partidos: Menos del 35% del voto.

Y tambien se equivocan en las encuestas (solo que al reves que en España, saca más el partido del gobierno):

_Las últimas encuestas ubican a Fidesz cerca del 50% de los votos, mientras que Unidos por Hungría estaría en torno al 45%. Fuentes consultadas por LPO indican que la diferencia podría ser incluso menor, y hasta hablan de un empate técnico, ya que las mediciones presentan el mismo sesgo que la mayoría de los medios de comunicación, en manos del aparato gubernamental dirigido por Orbán. 

El candidato opositor prometió recomponer los lazos con Bruselas y asistir a Ucrania, a diferencia de Orbán, que sigue desafiando a la UE y negándose a respaldar las sanciones contra Rusia. Días atrás, Márki-Zay, mostró su sintonía con el presidente ucraniano Volodimir Zelenski y cargó contra el primer ministro por inclinarse hacia figuras como la de Vladimir Putin, el mandatario turco Recep Tayyip Erdogan y el líder chino Xi Jinping. _


----------



## kelden (3 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> LIBERTAD DIGITAL, ahora es la putita de la OTAN y PAYASO ZELENSKI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Carlos V y Felipe II son los grandísimos hijosdeputa que empezaron a cavar la fosa de este pais. España pudo haber hecho la revolución industrial, no Inglaterra. O al menos instaurar un imperio comercial como los holandeses en el siglo siguiente. España, entre 1505 y 1580, trajo toneladas y toneladas de plata y oro de América. ¿Para qué sirvió esa plata? Se hicieron palacios, catedrales, iglesias y conventos, se importaron artículos de lujo, encajes y se pagaban los ejércitos que estaban en Flandes. La plata pasaba por España y lo único que generaba era inflación. Llegó a tal punto que en 1600 era más barato importar que producir en España. España se convirtió en el proveedor de plata de Europa y aquí no causó ningún beneficio. Se creo una élite rentista, que aun perdura, y la poca mentalidad burguesa que había se aplastó y no se le permitió prosperar.

A dia de hoy seguimos con la misma actitud ante la vida y con los mismos defectos.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (3 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *La flota rusa alcanza objetivos en Odessa*
> Informado por fuentes ucranianas, los residentes confirman 4 poderosas explosiones



Creo que ha sido la refinería.


----------



## .Kaikus (3 Abr 2022)

Hostias Putin tambien mata perritos y gatitos, a donde creeis que nos lleva toda esta campaña propagandistica ???.


----------



## Impresionante (3 Abr 2022)

¿Hay algún medio occidental en contra de occidente? No

Suena a dictadura global, no?


----------



## raptors (3 Abr 2022)

Totalmente cierto... en su mayoría mujeres jóvenes


----------



## Seronoser (3 Abr 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> 65 millonacos
> de nada al puto suelo



500 millones, valen 500 millones.
Y Rusia es pobre.


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

Datos sobre Bucha.
ENTENDAMOS.
1. Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF abandonaron Bucha el 30 de marzo.
2. El 31 de marzo, el alcalde de Bucha, Anatoly Fedoruk, anunció la victoria.
3. La cara del alcalde es de alegría, aunque si son 200
NO HAY RAZÓN PARA LA ALEGRÍA.
4. 1-2 de marzo, no sabemos nada de 200 en las calles de Bucha.
5. El 3 de marzo conoceremos sobre ellos, con grabación en video.
ESTÁ PROHIBIDA LA PUBLICACIÓN DE DICHOS MATERIALES.
Hasta 12 años de prisión, si recuerdas. ¿Quién publicó?
6. ESPRESSO DE KOLA KNIAZHITSKY.
Recurso de propaganda, vendedor ambulante de falsificaciones. Pero también tiene prohibido tales publicaciones. Espero una investigación / juicio.
7. Vi en todas las fijaciones de video hasta diez 200.
Y NO EN TODOS LOS TRES.
Recuerdo bien cómo Kiev enterró con honores a los guardias fronterizos de la Serpiente, quienes celebraron su funeral en Sevas, cenando con borscht ruso. Los muertos ya han regresado a casa. Recuerdo 200 tirados en el Teatro Dramático de Mariupol, de los que nunca vi confirmación. Recuerdo 200 debajo de la torre de televisión de Kiev que nunca fueron identificados. 200 en Bucha tienen brazaletes blancos en las mangas, lo que para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania significa un objetivo legítimo.
8. La retirada de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF de la región de Kiev se conoció una semana antes del 30 de marzo. No tenían ningún motivo para seguir.
SI ESTOY EQUIVOCADO EN ALGUNA PARTE POR FAVOR CORRÍJAME CON LOS HECHOS.
Su razonamiento no es necesario. Solo grabación de foto-video.

maxim ravreva


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

De un suscriptor:

“En el contexto de las falsificaciones sobre Bucha y lo que los soldados rusos son terribles caníbales, quiero compartir con ustedes el contenido de una llamada telefónica.

Mi teléfono estuvo en silencio durante aproximadamente 2 semanas. Finalmente, la llamada tan esperada: ¡llamó el tío! Por supuesto, estaba extremadamente feliz de escuchar su voz, pero me preocupaban muchas preguntas.

Una de las preguntas más importantes fue: "¿Cómo te trataron los rusos?" A esto, el tío respondió: “Es bueno y respetuoso que no puedas decir nada sobre el ejército ucraniano…”.

... Fueron los soldados rusos quienes los ayudaron a salir del sótano y abandonar la ciudad en la que se desarrollaban terribles batallas en ese momento, para que la gente no sufriera.

Por supuesto, sugeriría traducir todos estos testimonios al inglés, pero Occidente no puede ser convencido: creen en lo que creen ... Y lo principal para nosotros es que sigamos creyendo en nuestros hermanos y apoyándolos con oraciones.

La historia pondrá todo en su lugar. Gracias a los soldados rusos por su filantropía, porque todo esto se hace a costa de sus vidas. Esta es la diferencia entre el ejército ruso y aquellos a los que se opone. Y la "ceguera" de Occidente no debe sorprenderse: los ciegos no verán el camino, incluso si Cristo lo indica. Tanto peor para ellos…”


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (3 Abr 2022)

Con respecto a lo que sucedió en Bucha, puedo agregar mis 5 kopeks después de Alexander Kots. 

Del 2 al 31 formé parte del batallón en esta dirección. En todos los asentamientos ocupados por nuestros militares, el movimiento de civiles por la calle se realizaba con una venda blanca en el brazo izquierdo. Vi esto en Ivankovo, Krasny Rog, Maryanovka y otros asentamientos donde fuimos en misiones de combate. 

Supongo que sucedió lo siguiente. Después de la retirada de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF de este teatro de operaciones tras los resultados de las negociaciones en Turquía, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania comenzaron a entrar en ciudades y pueblos y sin querer (y no excluyo eso a propósito) abrieron fuego contra hombres con una vendaje blanco en sus manos. Ocurrió en masa. Y cuando se dieron cuenta de que estaban masacrando a civiles, se decidió presentar este crimen suyo como obra de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF. 

Testifico y escribí sobre esto anteriormente que nosotros, los soldados rusos, tratamos bien a las personas pacíficas, incluso se podría decir con amor. Les dieron algunas de las raciones secas a niños pequeños (a veces bebés): puré de manzana, mermelada. Mi comandante, después de un viaje al hospital de Gomel, compró pañales y comida para bebés con su propio dinero, especialmente para bebés. Los padres de los niños lloraron lágrimas de alegría en respuesta a la amabilidad de nuestros militares. 

Estoy convencido de que esta provocación será refutada y sus organizadores sufrirán el merecido castigo. Pido el máximo repost. Privado de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, Pavel Gubarev


----------



## Peineto (3 Abr 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Creo que ha sido la refinería.



Ucrania se ha quedado sin refinerías y, por tanto, sin combustible. Las bicicletas son muy ecológicas...


----------



## pirivi-parava (3 Abr 2022)

Moverá este resultado el apoyo a Ucrania en la UE?
Parece que Orban sale reforzado apoyando a Rusia


----------



## El Tuerto (3 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Volvemos a lo ya dicho hay mucha gente pro rusa que mostraría su apoyo a los rusos pero no se atreven porque no se fían de que los dejen tirados, por tanto es lógico que estén de perfil, yo haría igual.
> Si ni el mismo Putin tiene claro que hacer pues ya le diréis a esa gente.
> Sigo diciendo que aparte de Crimea y Donbas independiente Rusia no se anexionara nada mas porque Putin piensa que le levantaran las sanciones principales, grave error.
> En algunos aspectos en esta operación Putin vuelve a ser Putiniano.



Así es, ya se están viendo las consecuencias que tiene ocupar una población y abandonarla días después: Masacran a cualquiera que haya hablado con los rusos.

Es evidente que Rusia no quería esta guerra y que una vez desatada la contienda, sigue haciendo gala de una paciencia infinita ante las continuas provocaciones e insultos:

Sanciones durísimas.
Suministro de armamento de forma descarada por parte de la OTAN.
Envío de mercenarios otanicos.
Escarnio de los ucranianos con la población prorusa y con los soldados capturados.
Demonización de Rusia en los mass mierdas.

Ya dije al principio de la guerra, que ojito con los polacos porque no pueden ser más anormales. Y lo están demostrando sobradamente. 
Este tipo de guerra, sin aprovechar la superioridad aérea y sin bombardeos indiscriminados, le va de perlas a la parte ucraniana y envalentona a gentes como los polacos.

Yo no descarto un golpe de efecto gordo por parte de Rusia, pero es verdad que su paciencia es épica.


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2022)

Ojo. Ojo. 
Zerdenski con la excusa de la falsa bandera anuncia exterminio de rusos étnicos.
La prensa otanica hasta lo justificará.

Zelensky, hablando hoy sobre Bucha,
"advirtió" que - cita adicional, "después de la expulsión del enemigo de otros territorios, pueden revelarse detalles aún más difíciles".

Y aquí no se puede descartar que el escenario sangriento, por analogía con la masacre de Bucha, esté siendo preparado por militantes ucranianos también para otras ciudades.

Ahora la Policía Nacional de Ucrania informa “sobre el fortalecimiento de las patrullas en todas las ciudades liberadas de la región de Kiev”. Los muchachos "limpiarán el territorio de saboteadores y médicos de cabecera" intensamente.

Los "colaboradores" probablemente serán eliminados en silencio. E incluso si los hechos de las atrocidades de los nazis ucranianos salen a la luz, entonces la frase de Zelensky sobre los batallones terroristas: "son lo que son, protegen al país" se extenderá automáticamente a los matones que ahora operan cerca de Kiev. Y los medios occidentales asienten y hacen la vista gorda ante todo.


----------



## kelden (3 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Datos sobre Bucha.
> ENTENDAMOS.
> 1. Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF abandonaron Bucha el 30 de marzo.
> 2. El 31 de marzo, el alcalde de Bucha, Anatoly Fedoruk, anunció la victoria.
> ...



Pero para que le dais tantas vueltas al tema? Gente tumbada por la carretera, sin más. No sabes ni si están muertos (algunos mueven la mano y se levantan cuando pasa la cámara) y si están muertos no sabes ni quien los ha matao. Acaso importa?

No cambian las condiciones de la guerra. Esto, como el primer día, durará lo que los rusos quieran que dure.


----------



## alnitak (3 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> El letón Latvijas Gāze firmó un contrato a largo plazo (hasta 2030) con Gazprom para el suministro de gas natural en rublos.




vaya, es mi suministrador !! y encima el gas esta subvencionado desdd hace 1 mes ppr el gobierno..


----------



## Glokta (3 Abr 2022)

El Tuerto dijo:


> Así es, ya se están viendo las consecuencias que tiene ocupar una población y abandonarla días después: Masacran a cualquiera que haya hablado con los rusos.
> 
> *Es evidente que Rusia no quería esta guerra* y que una vez desatada la contienda, sigue haciendo gala de una paciencia infinita ante las continuas provocaciones e insultos:
> 
> ...


----------



## raptors (3 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Lo que debería hacer Rusia es dejarse de milongas y entrar a hierro y fuego en ucrania y mandarlos a la Edad de Piedra.



Ese es el deseo general.. hasta de la misma tropa... Pero lo real es que _*las fuerzas ucranianas están demasiadas enquistadas dentro de la misma población civil..!!.*_ Y esa población civil en su mayoría es prorrusa... por eso es tan lenta la operación militar...!!

Por mi esta bien... mientras no se pare de ganar terreno y eliminar ucroNazis... esta bien...


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (3 Abr 2022)

El barco es uno que dijeron haberlo hundido las primeras semanas y luego apareció:
El buque de guerra 'fantasma' ruso: la fragata que ha vuelto tras haberse dado por hundida

Lo otro es más difícil de encontrar por Google, pero en este mismo hilo se dijo al de unos días. Parece ser que era un vehículo ucraniano.


----------



## quinciri (3 Abr 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> *El 19 de febrero*, el canciller alemán Scholz le propuso a Zelensky que Ucrania "renuncie a sus aspiraciones de ingresar a la OTAN y declare la neutralidad como parte de un acuerdo de seguridad europeo más amplio" firmado por Putin y Biden. *Zelensky dijo que no.*



Y despues de haber consultado Zelensky el asunto con Biden.  
Ejque lukai queoir!!


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (3 Abr 2022)

De Al Jazeera: 


El Secretario General de las Naciones Unidas, Antonio Guterres, dice que estaba "profundamente conmocionado" por las imágenes de civiles muertos en la ciudad de Bucha, cerca de la capital ucraniana, Kiev, y pide una investigación independiente.
El fiscal general de Ucrania dice que los cuerpos de 410 civiles se han recuperado de zonas de la región más amplia de Kiev de las que se retiraron las fuerzas rusas.
El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia niega que las fuerzas rusas mataran a civiles en Bucha.

…

El presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelenskyy, advirtió en un discurso en vídeo: "Están minando todo este territorio. Se extraen casas, se extrae el equipo, incluso los cuerpos de las personas muertas".

No citó pruebas.


----------



## alnitak (3 Abr 2022)

El Tuerto dijo:


> Así es, ya se están viendo las consecuencias que tiene ocupar una población y abandonarla días después: Masacran a cualquiera que haya hablado con los rusos.
> 
> Es evidente que Rusia no quería esta guerra y que una vez desatada la contienda, sigue haciendo gala de una paciencia infinita ante las continuas provocaciones e insultos:
> 
> ...




la victoria de elnapoyo a rusia que ha acaecido en hungria debe estar asustando a todos los.demas

la.gente ya no apoya la agenda soros y esto paara prontl en letonia y en alemania del este


----------



## Salamandra (3 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ojo. Ojo.
> Zerdenski con la excusa de la falsa bandera anuncia exterminio de rusos étnicos.
> La prensa otanica hasta lo justificará.
> 
> ...



Bufff, los europeos, los más guays, los de la superioridad moral. En fin no sé en que contesto el "socio" Putin dijo la frase, pero parece claro que pertenecemos al imperio de las mentiras.

Ni los peores follacabras de cualquier aldea remota llegaron a más, en todo caso, nos igualan. Son cosas que duelen.


----------



## pgas (3 Abr 2022)

los gUSAnos no olvidan las afrentas de IK



a Putin es difícil moverle la silla pero los más débiles pueden caer


----------



## Paddy McAloon (3 Abr 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero te la tengo guardada de cuando pusiste lo del boris jonson que estaba muerto y dando parte forense, me lo crei.........



Y yo de cuando ese hilo de mierda que iba a entrar en los anales de la historia.


----------



## raptors (3 Abr 2022)

Sawa dijo:


> Siguiente capítulo del teatro, uso de armas químicas contra población civil por parte de la masonería satánica, los rusos echarán la culpa a los ucros y los ucros a los rusos, así los betillas de ambos bandos podrán seguir debidamente engañados. Los pilares de Isis mi querido amigo.
> Lo importante es que la OTAN hará una reunión de emergencia e intervendrá de forma activa en Ucrania, y se dará por inaugurada la tercera guerra mundial. Feliz apocalipsis burbujos!!!



*Que analisis tan mas simplon...!!* hasta un niño de 10 años haría un mejor análisis..!!


----------



## Seronoser (3 Abr 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> No creo que sea buena idea enemistarse con los ucranianos que están en Rusia.
> 
> Entiendo que el plan es que rusos y ucranianos (pro rusos del este claro) sean amigos y se integren en Rusia, no discriminarlos.



No es cuestión de enemistarse, es cuestión de hacerles ver que comen gracias a los rusos.
Y los que no estén legales, deportarlos.


----------



## Seronoser (3 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Los hungaros aprueban la politica de Orban (Neutralidad con Rusia incluida).
> 
> 90% escrutado:
> 
> ...



Farlopensky va a ser gafe para muchos politicos europeos.
Todos aquellos que le den su apoyo públicamente, perderán las elecciones.
Ola k ases Macron?


----------



## rejon (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## cobasy (3 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> El letón Latvijas Gāze firmó un contrato a largo plazo (hasta 2030) con Gazprom para el suministro de gas natural en rublos.











JSC “Latvijas Gāze” announcement on the supply of natural gas


JSC “Latvijas Gāze” has entered into a valid long-term agreement on the supply of natural gas until 2030 with PJSC “Gazprom”, which provides for...




www.globenewswire.com


----------



## Epicii (3 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Han derribado un su 35 ruso y han capturado al piloto, los ukronazis lo torturan y lo mataran fijo. No saldrá en TV OTAN.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1011803



El de la foto no parece un piloto de SU 35


----------



## Disidentpeasant (4 Abr 2022)

Más que "occidente" deberían decir el imperio anglocabrón y sus títeres.


----------



## Salamandra (4 Abr 2022)

A ver si consigo que no me sermoneeis por las fuentes. La verdad es la verdad, la diga Agamenón o su porquero.

En el video hay enlaces a la prensa internacional, algunos no muy fáciles de encontrar aquí, pero también contrastados con medios de América del Norte. Su relevancia, por los informes, que sean todo lo sesgados que quieran pero ya los quisiéramos ver en nuestro país que sólo es san yoyo dijo que soy yo que soy muy chupi guay. Estemos o no de acuerdo con sus conclusiones, pero para éso está la lectura crítica que debe hacerse siempre

Mas o menos viene a decir que la popularidad de Putin ha crecido en este tiempo.


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

El ejército ucraniano libera 3 aldeas en el Óblast de Chernihiv.

El Comando Operativo "Norte" dijo que Kolychivka, Yahidne e Ivanivka están siendo limpiados y ahora controlados por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Se está entregando ayuda humanitaria a los residentes locales.


----------



## Teuro (4 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Carlos V y Felipe II son los grandísimos hijosdeputa que empezaron a cavar la fosa de este pais. España pudo haber hecho la revolución industrial, no Inglaterra. O al menos instaurar un imperio comercial como los holandeses en el siglo siguiente. España, entre 1505 y 1580, trajo toneladas y toneladas de plata y oro de América. ¿Para qué sirvió esa plata? Se hicieron palacios, catedrales, iglesias y conventos, se importaron artículos de lujo, encajes y se pagaban los ejércitos que estaban en Flandes. La plata pasaba por España y lo único que generaba era inflación. Llegó a tal punto que en 1600 era más barato importar que producir en España. España se convirtió en el proveedor de plata de Europa y aquí no causó ningún beneficio. Se creo una élite rentista, que aun perdura, y la poca mentalidad burguesa que había se aplastó y no se le permitió prosperar.
> 
> A dia de hoy seguimos con la misma actitud ante la vida y con los mismos defectos.



Es el problema de la "impresora infinita". En el siglo XVII España traía plata, hoy EEUU imprime dólares, misma forma de actuar con 300 años de diferencia. No aprendemos ni a palos.


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

*Lo más destacado de la entrevista del presidente Zelensky con el programa de televisión estadounidense Face the Nation en CBS*

+Sobre los crímenes de guerra del ejército ruso en Bucha: Es genocidio, destrucción de la nación, destrucción del gente, todo por la renuencia de Ucrania a someterse al gobierno ruso

+Sobre las negociaciones con Putin después del genocidio cometido: Como presidente de Ucrania, no puedo tener una posición humana sobre el diálogo con Putin. Es difícil decir cómo, después de lo que se ha hecho, podemos llevar a cabo negociaciones con Rusia. Pero es a nivel personal. Y como presidente, tengo que hablar con él.

+Sobre el resultado de las conversaciones: No digo que esto termine en tregua. Porque la tregua en una situación en la que murieron miles de personas es algo que no me gusta. Pero como presidente digo que al revés.. Es importante que haya acuerdo y entendimiento entre las dos partes, o al menos ganas de entenderse

+Sobre las garantías de seguridad de Estados Unidos: Estamos muy agradecidos por el apoyo de Estados Unidos, es muy importante. Pero todavía no hemos recibido de nadie las garantías de seguridad. Y tenemos que conseguirlas. Es importante para nosotros qué estados los proporcionarán y cuál será su significado.

+Sobre la condición para la reunión con Putin: primero cese del fuego, luego tenemos la reunión .


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 Abr 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> Según algunas fuentes rusas, Bernard Henri Levy estaría atrapado en Mariupol junto con lo que queda del Batallón Azov.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1010773



¿Este quién es, una especie de Hemingway gabacho? 









Bernard-Henri Lévy - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## magufone (4 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pero para que le dais tantas vueltas al tema? Gente tumbada por la carretera, sin más. No sabes ni si están muertos (algunos mueven la mano y se levantan cuando pasa la cámara) y si están muertos no sabes ni quien los ha matao. Acaso importa?
> 
> No cambian las condiciones de la guerra. Esto, como el primer día, durará lo que los rusos quieran que dure.



No es la primera vez que pillan muertos de uno y otro lado, los amontonan, y voilá que tenemos fosa. La generacion woke no sabe ni por donde le da el aire y tragara con lo que sea.


----------



## keylargof (4 Abr 2022)

Hola! Llevo unos días desconectado del foro, me podría alguien dar un resumen rápido? Han caído ya Mariupol y Jarkov? Ha sido destruido el batallón de Azov (otra vez)?

Cuánto le queda a Kiev por caer? Ha capitulado ya Zelenski? Que tal va el desembarco anfibio en Odessa? Se ha rendido ya la OTAN acojonada por los misiles hipersónicos? Es ya el rublo la moneda de referencia a nivel global? 

Poldios decidme algo que estoy en vela.


----------



## kelden (4 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> No es la primera vez que pillan muertos de uno y otro lado, los amontonan, y voilá que tenemos fosa. *La generacion woke no sabe ni por donde le da el aire y tragara con lo que sea.*



Y? Acaso importa? Yo no veo en que modo puede afectar eso a la guerra.


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

Macron: "Las imágenes que nos llegan desde Bucha, una ciudad liberada cerca de Kiev, son insoportables. En las calles, cientos de civiles asesinados cobardemente. Mi compasión por las víctimas, mi solidaridad con los ucranianos. Las autoridades rusas tendrán que responder por estos crímenes"


----------



## magufone (4 Abr 2022)

El Tuerto dijo:


> Así es, ya se están viendo las consecuencias que tiene ocupar una población y abandonarla días después: Masacran a cualquiera que haya hablado con los rusos.
> 
> Es evidente que Rusia no quería esta guerra y que una vez desatada la contienda, sigue haciendo gala de una paciencia infinita ante las continuas provocaciones e insultos:
> 
> ...



antes la propaganda tenia que mantener un minimo de credibilidad... es, como dijo un forero, cuando un estudiante que siempre suspende todo falsifica sus notas y se pone sobresalientes en cada una de las asignaturas... que no.
Pero ahora el nivel de infantilismo es tan bestia que vale todo.


----------



## magufone (4 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y? Acaso importa? Yo no veo en que modo puede afectar eso a la guerra.



afecta para todo lo que nos quieran colar aqui con la excusa... que no será poco...


----------



## Salamandra (4 Abr 2022)

Pues que el señor le pille confesado caballero, porque aquí, que como te descuides pinchando enlaces luego no te libras del confidencial y 20 minutos te van colocar atado a un plástico y con el culo al aire.

No es muy bonito banalizar con lo que he dicho, porque es horrible, pero salvando las distancias que son muchísimas, espero que se me entienda la intención.


----------



## raptors (4 Abr 2022)

según algunas revistas... el ejército ruso es el mejor del mundo... en cuanto a capacidad de respuesta... efectividad de armamento y modernidad...


----------



## Xan Solo (4 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo que te digo.
> Aquí la gente se está tornando más agresiva contra los ucranianos y los europeos.
> Recordemos que en Moscú viven más de 3 millones de ucranianos. Y que el 10% del PIB ucraniano, provenía de las remesas de dineros de ucras en Rusia.
> 
> ...



Leyendo cosas así es cuando empiezo a creer que perderéis, porque la moralidad es importante cuando se plantea una guerra, se necesita sentir superioridad moral... Y sólo a un idiota integral se le ocurriría defender sus puntos de vista con ese tipo de argumentos. Vaya muestra de patriotismo, despedir a una niñera por ser ucraniana... Eso es hacerle el juego a Zelensky y a los nacis de Ucrania. Es racismo rancio y estúpido... además de antirruso, porque un ruso de verdad considera a los ucranianos como propios -o debería considerarlos así-. Si no... pa qué cojones os metéis en Ucrania...

Quizá lo siguiente sea decretar la expulsión de esos tres millones de ucranianos que tú dices que viven en Moscú...

De verdad, de verdad, de verdad... En un convoy la velocidad máxima viene marcada por la unidad más lenta, en un foro la calidad y fiabilidad de un forero viene marcada por la calidad del peor de sus comentarios. Procura mejorar.


----------



## kelden (4 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es el problema de la "impresora infinita". En el siglo XVII España traía plata, hoy EEUU imprime dólares, misma forma de actuar con 300 años de diferencia. No aprendemos ni a palos.



Lo de España era peor. Por lo menos los de la impresora hacen algo de "economía real" con los papelicos y compran y venden cosas, en España nada. Cero. Conventos y guerras religiosas.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (4 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Hola! Llevo unos días desconectado del foro, me podría alguien dar un resumen rápido? Han caído ya Mariupol y Jarkov? Ha sido destruido el batallón de Azov (otra vez)?
> 
> Cuánto le queda a Kiev por caer? Ha capitulado ya Zelenski? Que tal va el desembarco anfibio en Odessa? Se ha rendido ya la OTAN acojonada por los misiles hipersónicos? Es ya el rublo la moneda de referencia a nivel global?
> 
> Poldios decidme algo que estoy en vela.



Para información del troll: 
Mariuopol ciudad ha caído, aunque resisten las factorias.
Jarkov sigue en linea de frente.
El regimiento Azov ha sufrido perdidas graves.
Los alrededores de Kiev han sido evacuados, lo que es una decisión militar juiciosa si no se asalta o rodea la ciudad.

Zelensky sigue haciendo de payaso juden, lo suyo.

Y no te mereces más.


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

Me ha gustado esta canción ucraniana


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (4 Abr 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Leyendo cosas así es cuando empiezo a creer que perderéis, porque la moralidad es importante cuando se plantea una guerra, se necesita sentir superioridad moral... Y sólo a un idiota integral se le ocurriría defender sus puntos de vista con ese tipo de argumentos. Vaya muestra de patriotismo, despedir a una niñera por ser ucraniana... Eso es hacerle el juego a Zelensky y a los nacis de Ucrania. Es racismo rancio y estúpido... además de antirruso, porque un ruso de verdad considera a los ucranianos como propios -o debería considerarlos así-. Si no... pa qué cojones os metéis en Ucrania...
> 
> Quizá lo siguiente sea decretar la expulsión de esos tres millones de ucranianos que tú dices que viven en Moscú...
> 
> De verdad, de verdad, de verdad... En un convoy la velocidad máxima viene marcada por la unidad más lenta, en un foro la calidad y fiabilidad de un forero viene marcada por la calidad del peor de sus comentarios. Procura mejorar.



Si es una nacionalista ucraniana es lógico, para empezar deberia irse a Berlín o Varsovia. Es como si tienes una niñera bilduetarra.


----------



## Azrael_II (4 Abr 2022)

Bucha es una ciudad pequeña, por lo que veo un pueblo de 28.000 habitantes, donde todos se conocen .

La matanza de Bucha es un cúmulo de situaciones y acciones, pero en definitiva una atroz manipulación, crímenes de guerra por parte de Ucrania.

Lo tienen bien estudiado y es posible, leí rumores, que salga algún vídeo de soldados rusos disparando a civiles. Lo venderán como ejecuciones, puede que sea un malentendido o bien que era parte de la resistencia ucraniana , pero esto no demuestra más que en las guerras mueren civiles y en esta mueren más soldados que civiles para intentar que pocos de estos mueran. En las guerras de EEUU mueren más civiles que soldados o militantes enemigos y decenas o cientos de veces más civiles que tropas americanas. Aquí mueren muchos más soldados rusos que civiles.y muchos más soldados ucranianos que civiles. Esto es incuestionable es lógica-matemática y ni es casual, es obra de Putin, que trata que sea la guerra donde menos civiles % mueran. Esto está generando tensiones en la población rusa, en la prensa, en el partido comunista y en Chechenia, porqué saben que hagan lo que hagan siempre puede haber un soldado que se equivoque, un bombardeo que haga una masacre o les pueden acusar de matanzas sin realizarlas, como la del teatro. Y Rusia no solo debe hacer contrapropaganda sino que sus soldados se arriesgan más a la hora de ir demostrando en persona que son bulos




En Bucha se permitió que la población escapara sin límites, por tanto los que quedaron se conocen y pueden que muchos sean sospechosos de ser proRusos aunque sea de forma leve. Mi intuición es que es una mezcla, por un lado hay muertos civiles en bombardeos "daños colaterales," que pueden ser algunos de las fosas. Si los cuerpos no se recogen deben ser enterrados en fosas ya que pueden crear enfermedades e imágenes para la propaganda otanista. Rusia no puede amontonarlos, si unos día las autoridades o población ucraniana no los recoge, y hacerle funerales o algo similar, ya que bastaría una foto de los cuerpos amontonados aunque estuvieran tapados para acusarlos de crímenes contra la humanidad. Es decir aunque hicieran lo más humano que se puede hacer se utilizaría en su contra.

Pero por otro lado cada vez hay más evidencias de crímenes contra la humanidad en Bucha por parte del ejército ucraniano, los pañuelos blancos que utilizaba la gente para salir a la calle en la ocupación, se ha manipulado los cadáveres y se les ha puesto el pañuelo como si los ataran. Otros parece que han sido recién ejecutados y por las fechas solo pueden ser los ucranianos, serían "pro rusos" gente que probablemente aún llevará el brazalete blanco cuando ya no tocaba . Y también me inclino a pensar que se han cargado a """colaboradores""" rusos, sino saldrían mil reportajes sobre decenas de personas ejecutadas "pepito sea agricultor, su mujer fue violada y asesinada por los rusos" Otros parecen montajes.

El único escenario de "carnicería rusa" sería que un mando ruso por cuenta propia se haya vuelto loco.

Es la opción menos probable


----------



## crocodile (4 Abr 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Este quién es, una especie de Hemingway gabacho?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es íntimo de George Soros, con eso está todo dicho


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## apocalippsis (4 Abr 2022)

joder vaya nivel de hijos de puta.


----------



## Azrael_II (4 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ojo. Ojo.
> Zerdenski con la excusa de la falsa bandera anuncia exterminio de rusos étnicos.
> La prensa otanica hasta lo justificará.
> 
> ...



Tienes fuente?


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (4 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Bucha es una ciudad pequeña, por lo que veo un pueblo de 28.000 habitantes, donde todos se conocen .
> 
> La matanza de Bucha es un cúmulo de situaciones y acciones, pero en definitiva una atroz manipulación, crímenes de guerra por parte de Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Por eso seria interesante conocer el perfil politico de las victimas. Aclararia bastantes cosas. Y es evidente que estan mezclando bajas de incidentes distintos.


----------



## keylargof (4 Abr 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Para información del troll:
> Mariuopol ciudad ha caído, aunque resisten las factorias.
> Jarkov sigue en linea de frente.
> El regimiento Azov ha sufrido perdidas graves.
> ...



Lo de Kiev no fue una finta?


----------



## keylargof (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (4 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Lo de Kiev no fue una finta?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1011977



Fue un intento necesario de una guerra corta. 

Ahora obligatoriamente será una guerra larga en la que sufrirán sobre todo los ucranianos, tanto nacionalistas como prorrusos.


----------



## Xan Solo (4 Abr 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Si es una nacionalista ucraniana es lógico, para empezar deberia irse a Berlín o Varsovia. Es como si tienes una niñera bilduetarra.



Entonces debería haber especificado. Pero sería como si durante el problema con el independentismo prohibieses escuchar a Loquillo, o a Rosalía... claro que algunos lo hicieron. Y eran idiotas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Abr 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Y yo de cuando ese hilo de mierda que iba a entrar en los anales de la historia.



El hilo prometia y iba incluso a colgar videos mios haciendo dominadas con cara tapada logicamente pero me lo cerraron los joputas de los moderadores, putos subnormales ese hilo iba a ser mitico, desde entonces deseo que nos vuelen a nukes.


----------



## crocodile (4 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Tienes fuente?



No porque es extraído de un chat de Telegram.


----------



## pemebe (4 Abr 2022)

Los húngaros aprovechando las elecciones han hecho 4 referendums (a ver si se nos pega algo) *80% 99% escrutado*

¿Apoya usted la enseñanza de la orientación sexual a los menores en los centros educativos públicos sin el consentimiento de los padres?

*Más del 92% NO*

¿Apoya usted la promoción de la terapia de reasignación de sexo en menores de edad?

*Más del 95% NO*

¿Apoya la exposición sin restricciones de los menores de edad a contenidos mediáticos sexualmente explícitos que puedan afectar a su desarrollo?

*Más del 95% NO*

¿Apoya usted la exhibición de contenidos mediáticos sobre el cambio de sexo a los menores?

*Más del 95% NO*


----------



## HUROGÁN (4 Abr 2022)

Las performances propagandistas de los ucranianos con su payaso al frente, son un insultante atentado a la inteligencia, que muestra el tipo de decifientes mentales que estan habituados a tratar y que les creen sus tragedias teatralizadas.
Pero llevan ya una larga trayectoria de mentiras, simulaciones y embustes grabados, que aquí solo los creen los teleadictos de aplauso a las ocho y reproducen los CMs que hacen méritos y caja


----------



## crocodile (4 Abr 2022)

Y cuando venga el cerdenski todos los 350 p. Diputados españoles a lamerle el rabo, muy claro que todos obedecen al mismo amo .


----------



## crocodile (4 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Los húngaros aprovechando las elecciones han hecho 4 referendums (a ver si se nos pega algo) *80% escrutado*
> 
> ¿Apoya usted la enseñanza de la orientación sexual a los menores en los centros educativos públicos sin el consentimiento de los padres?
> 
> ...



Las TV húngaras no están en manos de fondos yankees como si lo están las españolas por eso los húngaros no están adoctrinados en el globalismo N.W.O.


----------



## Xan Solo (4 Abr 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> Las performances propagandistas de los ucranianos con su payaso al frente, son un insultante atentado a la inteligencia, que muestra el tipo de decifientes mentales que estan habituados a tratar y que les creen sus tragedias teatralizadas.
> Pero llevan ya una larga trayectoria de mentiras, simulaciones y embustes grabados, *que aquí solo los creen los teleadictos de aplauso a las ocho* y reproducen los CMs que hacen méritos y caja



Cierto, pero no olvide que ese *aquí sólo los creen los teleadictos... *en realidad son el 80 o 90 por ciento de la población. Es cierto que han empezado a cansarse, sobre todo porque ahora Pedro Sánchez pone de escusa a Putin de problemas que ya había en España antes de la invasión... pero eso no quita que la mayor parte de los españoles se lo trague.


----------



## Peineto (4 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Los húngaros aprovechando las elecciones han hecho 4 referendums (a ver si se nos pega algo) *80% escrutado*
> 
> ¿Apoya usted la enseñanza de la orientación sexual a los menores en los centros educativos públicos sin el consentimiento de los padres?
> 
> ...




Un país de carcas, seguro, en España tendrán los mismos porcentajes, pero a la inversa, Es un maís más mucho modelno y progre.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 Abr 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Un país de carcas, seguro, en España tendrán los mismos porcentajes, pero a la inversa, Es un maís más mucho modelno y progre.



Sí, un "maís" transgénico.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (4 Abr 2022)

La artillería de precisión ucraniana con sorprendente precisión sigue devastando a los vehículos e infantería rusa. Aparte del uso de drones no se semejante precisión para que los obuses caigan justo encima de los vehículos rusos.


----------



## Marchamaliano (4 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Los húngaros aprovechando las elecciones han hecho 4 referendums (a ver si se nos pega algo) *80% escrutado*
> 
> ¿Apoya usted la enseñanza de la orientación sexual a los menores en los centros educativos públicos sin el consentimiento de los padres?
> 
> ...



La OTAN ya decide por tí en eso, para eso ha mandado a los nazis matar rusos fachas durante 8 años y los que quedan.


----------



## kelden (4 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Los húngaros aprovechando las elecciones han hecho 4 referendums (a ver si se nos pega algo) *80% escrutado*
> 
> ¿Apoya usted la enseñanza de la orientación sexual a los menores en los centros educativos públicos sin el consentimiento de los padres?
> 
> ...



Y luego tienen la mayor factoría de pornografía de Europa ....


----------



## kelden (4 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Las TV húngaras no están en manos de fondos yankees como si lo están las españolas por eso los húngaros no están adoctrinados en el globalismo N.W.O.



Pero si luego son la mayor cantera de putas por habitante de Europa ...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pero si luego son la mayor cantera de putas por habitante de Europa ...



@kurwa


----------



## Seronoser (4 Abr 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Leyendo cosas así es cuando empiezo a creer que perderéis, porque la moralidad es importante cuando se plantea una guerra, se necesita sentir superioridad moral... Y sólo a un idiota integral se le ocurriría defender sus puntos de vista con ese tipo de argumentos. Vaya muestra de patriotismo, despedir a una niñera por ser ucraniana... Eso es hacerle el juego a Zelensky y a los nacis de Ucrania. Es racismo rancio y estúpido... además de antirruso, porque un ruso de verdad considera a los ucranianos como propios -o debería considerarlos así-. Si no... pa qué cojones os metéis en Ucrania...
> 
> Quizá lo siguiente sea decretar la expulsión de esos tres millones de ucranianos que tú dices que viven en Moscú...
> 
> De verdad, de verdad, de verdad... En un convoy la velocidad máxima viene marcada por la unidad más lenta, en un foro la calidad y fiabilidad de un forero viene marcada por la calidad del peor de sus comentarios. Procura mejorar.



La verdad es que lo que tú opines desde Albacete, les importa poco a mis amigos rusos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## ciruiostar (4 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Carlos V y Felipe II son los grandísimos hijosdeputa que empezaron a cavar la fosa de este pais. España pudo haber hecho la revolución industrial, no Inglaterra. O al menos instaurar un imperio comercial como los holandeses en el siglo siguiente. España, entre 1505 y 1580, trajo toneladas y toneladas de plata y oro de América. ¿Para qué sirvió esa plata? Se hicieron palacios, catedrales, iglesias y conventos, se importaron artículos de lujo, encajes y se pagaban los ejércitos que estaban en Flandes. La plata pasaba por España y lo único que generaba era inflación. Llegó a tal punto que en 1600 era más barato importar que producir en España. España se convirtió en el proveedor de plata de Europa y aquí no causó ningún beneficio. Se creo una élite rentista, que aun perdura, y la poca mentalidad burguesa que había se aplastó y no se le permitió prosperar.
> 
> A dia de hoy seguimos con la misma actitud ante la vida y con los mismos defectos.



Acabas de describir el origen de la enfermedad que no solamente corroe a España sino a todo el mundo hispano.


----------



## apocalippsis (4 Abr 2022)

Mira por aqui dicen que parece que Peskov es un mariconazo,

*En el duelo Kadyrov & Peskov, Putin no es un segundo. tengo que hacer algo al respecto*
Política

El jefe de Chechenia , *Ramzan Kadyrov* , expresó su opinión sobre el patriotismo del agregado de prensa del Kremlin, *Dmitry Peskov, quien* consideró a Ivan Urgant como un "patriota".







La falta de comentarios del presidente *Vladimir Putin* sobre los aparentes desacuerdos dentro de su equipo reduce la motivación del ejército y el pueblo en la guerra contra los nazis ucranianos.

*Peskov considera a Urgant un "gran patriota"*

Kadyrov criticó las palabras de Peskov de que Ivan Urgant era un "gran patriota".


> "Ivan Urgant es un gran patriota", dijo Peskov en una entrevista con el canal de televisión Belarus-1.
> "Él puede tener su propio punto de vista. Es cierto que no tiene derecho a ponerlo en el Canal Uno, pero no lo hizo. No es necesario que calumnies a las personas, no es necesario que les escribas". abajo en la "quinta columna", dijo Peskov.



*Fácil patriotismo Peskov*

Ramzan Kadyrov respondió a Peskov en su canal de Telegram.


> "No lo sabía, pero resulta que para convertirte en un patriota de tu país, debes criticar las acciones de Rusia, ir al extranjero, en voz alta y patéticamente, creando un revuelo alrededor de la persona, y luego, cuando el político el grado de confrontación cae, vuelve como si nada hubiera pasado", señaló el jefe de Chechenia.



"Es tan fácil ser un patriota, ¿no? No es para ti correr con uniformes entre montones de ladrillos y paredes de concreto. Y no es para ti sentarte en una trinchera fría durante varios días. Aparentemente, no lo hicimos". observe cómo se reevaluó el concepto mismo de “patriotismo”, escribe Kadyrov.

El jefe de Chechenia señaló que a Peskov no le gustó su verdadero patriotismo, porque "no se dio cuenta del decreto" al conferirle el rango de teniente general.


> “Por otro lado, un cobarde que escapó en un momento de inestabilidad, supuestamente de vacaciones, y regresó en un momento de calma en el escenario político, supuestamente de vacaciones, es un verdadero patriota”, escribió Kadyrov.



Tal pensamiento Peskov, según él, es extraño.

*"Los héroes no pueden llamarse héroes, los generales no se llaman generales, los fugitivos cobardes se llaman patriotas e incluso grandes. La escala de prioridades de Peskov es de alguna manera inmadura. Se debe hacer algo al respecto", concluyó Ramzan Kadyrov.*

Como se informó, el presentador del programa Evening Urgant en Channel One, Ivan Urgant, salió de Rusia el 11 de marzo. Ksenia Sobchak dijo el sábado que Urgant ya había volado de Israel a Rusia. Según el presentador, el actor ya ha mantenido conversaciones sobre el programa "Evening Urgant" con el director general de Channel One, Konstantin Ernst. Ella supone que el programa *se puede devolver,* pero en un formato diferente.

*El hecho de que Peskov "maneje una ventisca" no excusa a Putin hoy*

Vladimir Putin, en una entrevista con el canal de televisión estadounidense NBC en 2018, dijo que no podía ni debía seguir las declaraciones de todos los empleados de la administración presidencial.

Putin citó a Dmitry Peskov como ejemplo: "A veces lleva una" tormenta de nieve "que veo en la televisión y pienso: ¿de qué está hablando allí? ¿Quién le ordenó hacer esto?"

Sin embargo, esto no es excusa para que el presidente no se pronuncie sobre los evidentes desacuerdos dentro de su equipo en un momento decisivo de la vida de Rusia.

El mismo Peskov dijo que "los objetivos de la operación militar en Ucrania se lograrán en su totalidad" e inmediatamente se ofreció a continuar las negociaciones con el Kiev nazi, que, según Vladimir Putin, debería ser desnazificado. Esta es una tontería obvia que necesita una explicación.

La falta de una evaluación pública de los objetivos y el progreso de la operación especial desmotiva al ejército y al pueblo en la guerra contra el nazismo ucraniano.

Читайте больше на Кадыров&Песков: разногласия внутри российской элиты вышли на опасный уровень

............................................................................

Kadyrov_95

*No lo sabía, pero resulta que para convertirte en un patriota de tu país, debes criticar las acciones de Rusia, ir al extranjero, en voz alta y patéticamente, creando un revuelo alrededor de la persona, y luego, cuando el el grado de confrontación política cae, vuelve, como si nada no hubiera pasado.

Diagrama de trabajo, uso. Ivan Urgant hizo algo como esto, por lo que recientemente recibió una calificación de "gran patriota" de Dmitry Peskov.
⠀ 
Es tan fácil ser patriota, ¿no? No es para ti correr con uniformes entre montones de ladrillos y paredes de concreto. Y no sentarse en una trinchera fría durante varios días. Aparentemente, no nos dimos cuenta de cómo se produjo una revalorización del concepto mismo de "patriotismo".
⠀
De hecho, me sorprendió que Peskov no comentara sobre la asignación del rango de teniente general a mí, supuestamente porque no había visto el decreto. Estamos aquí con todas las fuerzas de seguridad y voluntarios realizando un operativo especial día y noche. Era posible animarse de alguna manera o comentar de alguna manera con más delicadeza, y no es su "no vio el decreto". 

Por otro lado, un cobarde, que supuestamente huyó en un momento de inestabilidad de vacaciones y regresó en un momento de calma en el escenario político, supuestamente de vacaciones, es un verdadero patriota.
⠀
Extraño todo lo mismo pensando ahora. Los héroes no pueden llamarse héroes, los generales no se llaman generales, los cobardes fugitivos se llaman patriotas y hasta grandes. La escala de prioridades de Peskov es algo inmadura. Necesitamos hacer algo al respecto...*

t.me/RKadyrov_95/1759

...................................................................

*Después de criticar la guerra de Ucrania, se especula que el presentador de televisión ruso huyó a Israel*

*El popular programa de entrevistas nocturno de Ivan Urgant fue sacado del aire poco antes de que Rusia invadiera a su vecino*
Por TOBIAS SIEGAL 12 marzo 2022, 22:06



El presentador de programas de entrevistas del programa de última noche de Rusia, Ivan Urgant, presenta al presentador de televisión estadounidense Stephen Colbert en 2017. (Captura de pantalla/YouTube)

Se cree que el presentador de programas de entrevistas nocturnos más popular de Rusia, Ivan Urgant, quien ha sido apodado la versión rusa del presentador de televisión estadounidense Jimmy Kimmel, huyó a Israel con su familia luego de la invasión rusa de Ucrania.

El programa de entrevistas de Urgant, que se transmite diariamente desde 2012 en el Canal Uno estatal de Rusia, fue retirado del aire el 21 de febrero, solo tres días antes de que las tropas rusas invadieran Ucrania, en lo que los comentaristas dicen que fue el resultado de sus puntos de vista contra la guerra.

El 24 de febrero, el popular comediante publicó un cuadrado negro en su cuenta de Instagram, seguido por más de 10 millones de personas, junto con la leyenda “Miedo y dolor. No a la guerra” en ruso, un eslogan que desde entonces se ha escuchado en las protestas contra la guerra en toda Rusia.

Si bien el momento del programa cancelado es notorio, la emisora estatal de Rusia rechazó las afirmaciones de que el programa de entrevistas de Urgant se canceló debido a sus puntos de vista. Según declaraciones emitidas por el canal, el programa de Urgant había sido sacado del aire “temporalmente” para permitir más tiempo al aire relacionado con las noticias.

Cualquiera que sea la razón detrás del programa cancelado, los medios rusos han especulado que el comediante judío, que supuestamente tiene ciudadanía israelí, ha huido a Israel con su familia, por temor a una posible persecución por parte del estado.

Poco después de que Moscú invadiera Ucrania, funcionarios rusos amenazaron a periodistas y medios independientes con graves consecuencias si sus declaraciones o la cobertura de la invasión se desviaban de la narrativa oficial dictada por el Kremlin.

La violación de estos términos podría dar lugar a entre 3 y 15 años de prisión, según las consecuencias de la información compartida.

Al intentar localizar al popular presentador de televisión, BBC Rusia intentó llamar a su teléfono celular pero recibió un mensaje de correo de voz en hebreo, según un informe del Canal 12 de Israel.

Según los informes, Urgant y su familia llegaron a Israel hace varios días.

Urgant visitó Israel antes como parte de su trabajo, según el Canal 12, documentando la vida en el estado judío, hogar de más de 1 millón de israelíes de habla rusa.

En el 2020, recibió a la cantante pop israelí Netta Barzilai en su programa.

El propio Urgant no ha confirmado ni negado los informes de su supuesto viaje a Israel.
Abordando los rumores generalizados de su abrupta desaparición, el viernes publicó una foto de sí mismo junto con el pie de foto: “No entren en pánico. Me dejaron ir de vacaciones, pero volveré pronto”.

Urgant no es la única celebridad rusa que habla públicamente en contra de la guerra en Ucrania. Otros incluyen a la estrella del pop Valery Meladze, la presentadora de televisión Ksenia Sobchak, el comediante y presentador de televisión Maxim Galkin y el comediante Alexander Gudkov.









After he criticized Ukraine war, speculation that Russian TV host fled to Israel


Ivan Urgant's popular late-night talk show was taken off the air shortly before Russia invaded its neighbor




www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Nefersen (4 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Los húngaros aprovechando las elecciones han hecho 4 referendums (a ver si se nos pega algo) *80% escrutado*
> 
> ¿Apoya usted la enseñanza de la orientación sexual a los menores en los centros educativos públicos sin el consentimiento de los padres?
> 
> ...



Fachas!!!


----------



## clapham5 (4 Abr 2022)

El clapham acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia . 
En Rusia , El Zar y su Consejo de Guerra , estan ultimando los detalles para una operacion de castigo contra el Centro Historico de Leopolis Rusia ha advertido a Ucrania que si vuelve a atacar territorio ruso convertira a Leopolis en Sarajevo . 
" Convertiremos en ruinas sus monumentos " . Putin dixit


----------



## Expected (4 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia .
> En Rusia , El Zar y su Consejo de Guerra , estan ultimando los detalles para una operacion de castigo contra el Centro Historico de Leopolis Rusia ha advertido a Ucrania que si vuelve a atacar territorio ruso convertira a Leopolis en Sarajevo .
> " Convertiremos en ruinas sus monumentos " . Putin dixit



Nuke táctica, para mandar mensaje a Europa, clapham?. Mis 100 zanks.


----------



## apocalippsis (4 Abr 2022)

*El patriarca Kirill en un sermón instó a "romper la espalda" al fascismo ucraniano*
Religión

*El patriarca Kirill* dijo en su sermón dominical palabras muy importantes para todos los rusos que las personas que "rompieron la espalda del fascismo" deben hacerlo ahora.







El 3 de abril de 2022, el Patriarca Cirilo de Moscú y Toda Rusia celebró la Liturgia de San Petersburgo. Basilio el Grande en la Catedral Patriarcal en honor a la Resurrección de Cristo, el templo principal de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa. Al final de la liturgia, el patriarca se dirigió a los fieles con un sermón:

“Hoy nuestra Patria atraviesa un momento difícil, todo nuestro pueblo hoy debe despertar, despertar, comprender que ha llegado un momento especial, del cual puede depender el destino histórico de nuestro pueblo.

Por eso hoy celebré la Divina Liturgia aquí mismo, en esta iglesia, para reunirme en primer lugar con los representantes de nuestras Fuerzas Armadas, para dirigirme a ellos, y por medio de ellos a todo nuestro ejército, a la armada, a todos los defensores. de la Patria, para que se den cuenta de la importancia histórica del momento presente.

Quiero decir una y otra vez: somos un país amante de la paz y un pueblo muy pacífico y sufrido que ha sufrido las guerras como pocas naciones europeas. No tenemos ningún deseo de guerra o de hacer algo que pueda dañar a otros. Pero hemos sido tan educados por toda nuestra historia que amamos a nuestra Patria y estaremos listos para defenderla de la manera en que solo los rusos pueden defender a su país.

Cuando digo estas palabras, no digo ningún cumplido vacío. Parto de la historia de nuestro pueblo, de la historia de nuestras Fuerzas Armadas. *Después de todo, le rompimos la espalda al fascismo, que, sin duda, habría derrotado al mundo, si no fuera por Rusia, si no fuera por la hazaña de nuestro pueblo. Que el Señor nos ayude también hoy a nosotros* , para que nosotros, siendo personas pacíficas, pacíficas y modestas, estemos al mismo tiempo dispuestos -siempre y bajo cualquier circunstancia- a proteger nuestra casa.

Por supuesto, cuando digo todo esto, no dejo de sentir ansiedad por todas las personas que viven en esos lugares donde hoy se están dando enfrentamientos militares. Después de todo, todas estas son las personas y los pueblos de la Santa Rusia, todos estos son nuestros hermanos y hermanas. Pero, como en la Edad Media, deseando debilitar a Rusia, varias fuerzas empujaron a los hermanos unos contra otros, sumergiéndolos en luchas internas, así está sucediendo hoy. Por lo tanto, debemos hacer todo lo posible para detener el derramamiento de sangre y evitar el peligro de una lucha interna con todas sus consecuencias.

Pero al mismo tiempo, debemos ser fieles -cuando digo "nosotros" me refiero, en primer lugar, al personal militar- a nuestro juramento y disposición a "dar la vida por nuestros amigos", como testimonia la palabra de Dios .

¡Que el Señor guarde nuestra tierra, nuestra Patria por muchos y buenos años! Amén".

El 24 de febrero, el presidente ruso *Vladimir Putin* anunció que había decidido realizar una operación militar especial en el Donbass para proteger a la población de las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk reconocidas por la Federación Rusa. Hizo hincapié en que los radicales ucranianos solo están esperando el momento adecuado para enfrentarse a Rusia.

El líder ruso advirtió sobre la responsabilidad de un posible derramamiento de sangre: será "total y completamente en la conciencia del régimen ucraniano". El presidente fijó las siguientes tareas:


desmilitarización de Ucrania
Desnazificación de Ucrania
reconocimiento de Crimea por parte de Kiev como rusa
e independencia de la LDNR.

Читайте больше на Патриарх Кирилл призвал русский народ "сломать хребет фашизму", как и в 1945 году


----------



## crocodile (4 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> *El patriarca Kirill en un sermón instó a "romper la espalda" al fascismo ucraniano*
> Religión
> 
> *El patriarca Kirill* dijo en su sermón dominical palabras muy importantes para todos los rusos que las personas que "rompieron la espalda del fascismo" deben hacerlo ahora.
> ...



Bien por el patriarca, con 2 cojones.

Parece que Kadyrov se esta cansando de los pasteleos , no le hace gracia que sus muchachos se jueguen la vida mientras otros pastelean con los nazis y por ende USA/OTAN y atacan con una mano atada a la espalda como hace Putiniano


----------



## Ahmat Sila (4 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Es íntimo de George Soros, con eso está todo dicho


----------



## Ahmat Sila (4 Abr 2022)

Se busca este Maricon de el Mundo



Informando a los rusos en 3...2..1


----------



## NS 4 (4 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Bueno, los rusos empiezan a verlo como traidor. Y ese es el fondo de la cuestión, no como lo veamos nosotros.



Lo dudo...como el bolero...


----------



## Mabuse (4 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


>



Rusos, seguro. Viniendo de donde viene la info, si no es un refrito de alguna salvajada del ISIS, entonces los hijos de puta mataron a los perros y le endosan el crimen a otros.


----------



## Focus in (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (4 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Pues viendo el panorama no lo veo claro, es más los Otanicos están muy subidos porque ven algo de titubeó y eso para esas hienas es oler sangre , están convencidos que Rusia no usará nukes y eso es muy peligroso, si pierden el respeto, malo.



Enseguida que empiece el festival en el caldero... se les baja el subidon...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Abr 2022)

01:17 MANIPULACION CLIMATICA PARA CARGARSE LAS COSECHAS EN ESPAÑA Y CREAR ESCASEZ PROVOCADA DE CULTIVMOS








Lobos Esteparios - DIARIO DEL APOCALIPSIS







t.me




Todo programado y manipulado.
Floración, fruto… y luego heladas programadas para cargarse los cultivos, generar escasez de alimentos y dejar en la ruina a los agricultores y a todos detrás de ellos.

HELADAS POST CALIMAS MARCIANAS 








​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Abr 2022)

90 CENTIMOS => A 2 EUROS

ayuda a farlopeski siendo mas pobre 



<< comer carne o ser dueños de una propiedad es farlopesticamente insostenible. 
eso es asin >>
claus schuaf





​


----------



## silenus (4 Abr 2022)

Ucrania acusa a China de un ciberataque masivo en los días previos al inicio de la invasión de Rusia


El diario británico The Times hace referencia a informes de inteligencia ucranianos y cita a fuentes de EEUU que confirman la información.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Remequilox (4 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia .
> En Rusia , El Zar y su Consejo de Guerra , estan ultimando los detalles para una operacion de castigo contra el Centro Historico de Leopolis Rusia ha advertido a Ucrania que si vuelve a atacar territorio ruso convertira a Leopolis en Sarajevo .
> " Convertiremos en ruinas sus monumentos " . Putin dixit



Lvov (Leópolis) es POLONIA.
Parte del problema de ese estado fallido conocido como Ucrania es que en los últimos años ha sido poco más que el "lebensraum" de los lvovitas.
Para Putin y muchos rusos, la Ucrania pre-stalin ES Rusia, y los ucranianos de la Ucrania pre-stalin son rusos. Rusia y rusos sur-occidentales, pero Rusia y rusos.
Los lvovitas no.
Así que ese razonamiento puede ser veraz. A fin de cuentas se trata de una pelea entre moscovitas y lvovitas por la posesión y dominio de Ucrania (pre-stalin).


----------



## crocodile (4 Abr 2022)

‼

1. Por qué fue el ejército ucraniano quien mató a civiles en Bucha: un corresponsal especial de Komsomolskaya Pravda @sashakots analiza videos terribles de los suburbios de Kiev, que el ejército ruso dejó hace unos días.

***

2. Por qué "Masacre en Bucha" es una provocación brutal.

***

3. La Policía Nacional de Ucrania “limpió” Bucha el día antes de que apareciera el vídeo con los muertos en las calles

Según informa la Policía Nacional de Ucrania en las redes sociales, el 2 de abril las fuerzas especiales “comenzaron una limpieza de la ciudad de Bucha”. Después de la finalización de la "operación", el departamento publicó su video.

Obviamente, la "limpieza" significó la destrucción de los habitantes que colaboraron con el ejército ruso, así como de los "saboteadores", la manía de caza por la que arrasó Ucrania desde el primer día de la operación especial.

Es de destacar que, aparte de los autos destrozados, los restos y las historias de los residentes locales, no se ve un solo cuerpo en las imágenes.

Recordemos que el Ministerio de Defensa negó las acusaciones de las autoridades ucranianas de que supuestamente los civiles fueron asesinados por el ejército ruso.

***

Video 4. "Matamos indiscriminadamente a todos los que no usan una venda azul: el principio por el cual los nacionalistas ucranianos actuaron en Bucha

- Hay chicos sin brazaletes azules, ¿puedo dispararles?
- Y luego, ¡bl*! "

El nacionalista ucraniano Sergei Korotkikh, conocido como "Contramaestre", publicó un video titulado "BOATSMAN BOYS work in Bucha" en el que se escucha un diálogo entre dos militares involucrados en las matanzas en esta ciudad. Los soldados discutieron a quién podían disparar ya quién no; uno de ellos dijo que cualquiera que no llevara un brazalete azul podía ser asesinado.

Esta es otra prueba de que los cadáveres de civiles que se encontraron en Bucha son obra de ucranianos. Además, a raíz de la conversación, la ausencia de brazaletes azules no siempre salvó a sus camaradas de la muerte: los ucranianos mataron a todos indiscriminadamente.

***

Video 5. El 31 de marzo, un sonriente alcalde de Bucha, Anatoly Fedoruk, filmó un video en el que el ejército ruso había abandonado la ciudad.

El 1 de abril, el video se mostró en el canal de televisión "Ukraine 24".

Durante todo este tiempo, nadie habló de las calles llenas de cadáveres. Porque no había cuerpos. Y las imágenes con los cuerpos de los muertos que hoy se difunden aparecieron después de que las tropas ucranianas ingresaran a la ciudad.

***

Con respecto a lo que sucedió en Bucha, puedo agregar mis 5 kopeks después de Alexander Kots. Del 2 al 31 formé parte del batallón en esta dirección. En todos los asentamientos ocupados por nuestros militares, el movimiento de civiles por la calle se realizaba con una venda blanca en el brazo izquierdo. Vi esto en Ivankovo, Krasny Rog, Maryanovka y otros asentamientos donde fuimos en misiones de combate.

Supongo que sucedió lo siguiente. Después de la retirada de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF de este teatro de operaciones tras los resultados de las negociaciones en Turquía, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania comenzaron a entrar en ciudades y pueblos y sin querer (y no excluyo eso a propósito) abrieron fuego contra hombres con una vendaje blanco en sus manos. Ocurrió en masa. Y cuando se dieron cuenta de que estaban masacrando a civiles, se decidió presentar este crimen suyo como obra de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.

Testifico y escribí sobre esto anteriormente que nosotros, los soldados rusos, tratamos bien a las personas pacíficas, incluso se podría decir con amor. Les dieron algunas de las raciones secas a niños pequeños (a veces bebés): puré de manzana, mermelada. Mi comandante, después de un viaje al hospital de Gomel, compró pañales y comida para bebés con su propio dinero, especialmente para bebés. Los padres de los niños lloraron lágrimas de alegría en respuesta a la amabilidad de nuestros militares.

Estoy convencido de que esta provocación será refutada y sus organizadores sufrirán el merecido castigo.
Pido el máximo repost.

Privado de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, Pavel Gubarev


----------



## crocodile (4 Abr 2022)

Estados Unidos silenció deliberadamente el bombardeo de la ciudad de Buchi por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania inmediatamente después de la retirada de las tropas rusas - Embajador de Rusia en Estados Unidos, Antonov

El embajador ruso en los Estados Unidos, Anatoly Antonov, dijo que Estados Unidos está ocultando deliberadamente el hecho de que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania estaban bombardeando la ciudad de Bucha para trasladar la responsabilidad del régimen de Kiev a Rusia y denigrarlo.

“Permítanme recordarles que el ejército ruso abandonó la ciudad de Bucha el 30 de marzo. Todos estos días, las autoridades ucranianas guardaron silencio, y ahora de repente estallaron en imágenes sensacionalistas para denigrar a Rusia y obligarlas a poner excusas ”, dijo Antonov, citado por el canal Telegram de la embajada.

El diplomático agregó que durante el tiempo que las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas estuvieron en Bucha, ningún civil resultó herido por acciones violentas y los militares entregaron 452 toneladas de ayuda humanitaria a los habitantes del pueblo.

Agregamos, Readovka informó que el Ministerio de Defensa negó las acusaciones difundidas por los medios occidentales.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Abr 2022)

*te ententendras con la guerra de ucraña*

*comeras grillos

en un pabellon comunal l

y seras feliz*

*“Debido a la sociedad hacia la que nos dirigimos , la gente debe aceptar que comer cosas como carne y ser dueños de una propiedad es algo insostenible”.*

Klaus. Schwab







*" PENETRADOR DE GOBIERNOS " *

​


----------



## Remequilox (4 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Hola! Llevo unos días desconectado del foro, me podría alguien dar un resumen rápido? Han caído ya Mariupol y Jarkov? Ha sido destruido el batallón de Azov (otra vez)?
> 
> Cuánto le queda a Kiev por caer? Ha capitulado ya Zelenski? Que tal va el desembarco anfibio en Odessa? Se ha rendido ya la OTAN acojonada por los misiles hipersónicos? Es ya el rublo la moneda de referencia a nivel global?
> 
> Poldios decidme algo que estoy en vela.



Te puedo decir que las destrucciones directas en Ucrania deben ir ya al menos los los 350.000.000.000 $, y sumando a las indirectas, circunstanciales y futuribles, posiblemente estemos ya por unos 1.500.000.000.000 $
En pocos días llegaremos a una destrucción del 50 % del valor capital de Ucrania toda, y aun no ha llegado ninguna GRAN batalla (salvo la de Mariúpol).
El _Call of Duty_ bien, gracias.


----------



## dedalo00 (4 Abr 2022)

*Gas y petróleo rusos: en la mira de EE.UU. desde (mucho) antes de la guerra en Ucrania*
Los intentos de Washington de impedir que Rusia venda gas y petróleo a Europa occidental vienen desde tiempos soviéticos. ¿Es la guerra en Ucrania la oportunidad que esperaban?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Abr 2022)

se te olvida pavonearte de la carniceria de bucha



Remequilox dijo:


> Te puedo decir que las destrucciones directas en Ucrania deben ir ya al menos los los 350.000.000.000 $, y sumando a las indirectas, circunstanciales y futuribles, posiblemente estemos ya por unos 1.500.000.000.000 $
> En pocos días llegaremos a una destrucción del 50 % del valor capital de Ucrania toda, y aun no ha llegado ninguna GRAN batalla (salvo la de Mariúpol).
> El _Call of Duty_ bien, gracias.


----------



## Azrael_II (4 Abr 2022)

Off topic Nos jugamos esto. Esto es la nueva Ucrania de Zelenski esto es Europa

Feto de 3 meses como plato en un restaurante de moda NWO en España



Menuda gentuza y encima el pobre feto es de



Spoiler



he tenido que mirar si el feto era de verdad. No lo es. Pero es muy jodido muy satánico, que tenga que mirar si el feto es de verdad o no, de hecho estamos en una distopía tan grande que podría ser de verdad y serías el demonio por verlo mal. Tu que has dado al spoiler también has creído que es de verdad


----------



## raptors (4 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> El de la foto no parece un piloto de SU 35



Ni el uniforme parece ruso....


----------



## Oso Polar (4 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Recuerdo de la última contra los anglos... Tal vez llegue día en que los hispanos despierten y podamos unirnos contra al anglo-satán que nos domina ahora. Ojalá.



Latinoamérica tal vez despierte, en tanto la Madre Patria creo ya esta vendida y solo quedan escombros, muy a mi pesar.


----------



## raptors (4 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> *El patriarca Kirill en un sermón instó a "romper la espalda" al fascismo ucraniano*
> Religión
> 
> *El patriarca Kirill* dijo en su sermón dominical palabras muy importantes para todos los rusos que las personas que "rompieron la espalda del fascismo" deben hacerlo ahora.
> ...



_*Que buen sermón...!!!*_ claro conciso y al grano...!! nomas porque soy ateo... que si no, consideraría esta opción...


----------



## Hal8995 (4 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> *te ententendras con la guerra de ucraña*
> 
> *comeras grillos
> 
> ...



Chipirifláutico....anda y acuéstate.


----------



## Oso Polar (4 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ciertamente el menosprecio de la guerra nuclear es otro síntoma, otro dato que obliga a tomar la determinación de escapar de aquí hacia cualquier parte remota del planeta o prepararse a ser inmolado en ese Armagedón.
> 
> La guerra cambió aquel 6 de Agosto, la historia recomenzó aquel día, todo cambió. Nuestros abuelos lo entendieron, y si lo hemos llegado a olvidar es que estamos a las puertas del final, el final de TODO.



Hemos olvidado lo que se sufrió en la WWII, hemos llegado a tal punto de infantilismo crónico que estamos al borde del abismo. Si por allá en el lejano 62' tuviéramos a los dirigentes y ciudadanos del presente, al menos tuviéramos esperanzas de sobrevivir como raza humana debido a la poca efectividad de los vectores nucleares, sin embargo en el presente, con la efectividad de esos "ángeles vengadores", nuestra especie se encuentra condenada.


----------



## Ahmat Sila (4 Abr 2022)

El InMundo quita de portada el fake, dónde el gobierno Ucraniano hacía ver una matanza de Rusia. Por cierto a los extranjeros les pagan 200€ la OTAN. Es mucho o poco?

Ahora arremeten contra la Z




La Z es un símbolo de lucha y valentía que tus enemigos odian


----------



## podemita medio (4 Abr 2022)

Un poco de música para que los putinos disfrutéis un rato


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Abr 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Chipirifláutico....anda y acuéstate.



Y SI SE ME APARECE CLAUS SCHUAR ?


----------



## Ahmat Sila (4 Abr 2022)

La brutalidad de los rusos


----------



## Ahmat Sila (4 Abr 2022)

Esto es ser supremacista sabe lo que es genocidio de étnicos rusos. 1.500millones de euros en sus cuentas bancarias


----------



## Bocanegra (4 Abr 2022)

Traducción: ru-es
Con respecto a lo que sucedió en Bucha, puedo agregar mis 5 kopeks después de Alexander Kots. Del 2 al 31 formé parte del batallón en esta dirección. En todos los asentamientos ocupados por nuestros militares, el movimiento de civiles por la calle se realizaba con una venda blanca en el brazo izquierdo. Vi esto en Ivankovo, Krasny Rog, Maryanovka y otros asentamientos donde fuimos en misiones de combate.
Supongo que sucedió lo siguiente. Después de la retirada de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF de este teatro de operaciones tras los resultados de las negociaciones en Turquía, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania comenzaron a entrar en ciudades y pueblos y sin querer (y no excluyo eso a propósito) abrieron fuego contra hombres con una vendaje blanco en sus manos. Ocurrió en masa. Y cuando se dieron cuenta de que estaban masacrando a civiles, se decidió presentar este crimen suyo como obra de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.
Testifico y escribí sobre esto anteriormente que nosotros, los soldados rusos, tratamos bien a las personas pacíficas, incluso se podría decir con amor. Les dieron algunas de las raciones secas a niños pequeños (a veces bebés): puré de manzana, mermelada. Mi comandante, después de un viaje al hospital de Gomel, compró pañales y comida para bebés con su propio dinero, especialmente para bebés. Los padres de los niños lloraron lágrimas de alegría en respuesta a la amabilidad de nuestros militares.
Estoy convencido de que esta provocación será refutada y sus organizadores sufrirán el merecido castigo.
Pido el máximo repost.

Privado de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, Pavel Gubarev‌‌


----------



## No al NOM (4 Abr 2022)

Asco de OTAN, en su día hicieron lo mismo en Siria. Muchos montajes para culpar a los Rusos y Sirios. Esta vez han matado incluso a civiles para su propaganda manipuladora.

Si alguien duda que Rusia se está enfrentando a Satán, que se lo haga mirar





__





StackPath






gaceta.es


----------



## giovachapin (4 Abr 2022)

Eso de bucha esta muy rebuscado, no digo que puede haber verdad que los rusos hayan hecho ese tipo de barbaridades, pero seria estupido irse y dejar toda la evidencia tirada para que cuando llegasen los ucranianos lo fotografiaran, ya Ucrania no esta ocupando portadas en occidente y cada vez mas la gente se esta hartando de la subida de precios, inflacion etc. Noticas como esta dan notoriedad, aparte ni Jhonson ni el viejo senil de Biden les esta yendo bien en sus paises, la gente igualmente detesta a ambos y su desaprovacion esta en minimos.


----------



## No al NOM (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Peineto (4 Abr 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> El InMundo quita de portada el fake, dónde el gobierno Ucraniano hacía ver una matanza de Rusia. Por cierto a los extranjeros les pagan 200€ la OTAN. Es mucho o poco?
> 
> Ahora arremeten contra la Z
> 
> ...




Dudo mucho que un mercenario arriesgue el pellejo por 200 euros. Al cambio en Méjico son 4.000 pesos. Con esta cantidad en España ni siquiera tienes para vivir diez días.
Un saludo


----------



## Peineto (4 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Y SI SE ME APARECE CLAUS SCHUAR ?




Aquí lo tienes...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Abr 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Aquí lo tienes...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1012088



 

me lo quedo


----------



## Simo Hayha (4 Abr 2022)

Ese video anda rulando por ahí desde hace semanas, y siempre se ha dicho que era ruso. Hay incluso una foto de una chica local haciéndose un selfie con el percal detrás.


----------



## Peineto (4 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> me lo quedo



Es un tipejo poco recomendable que te puede meter en lios. De entrada te dejará la cuenta así, y serás feliz si no se le ocurre sodomizarte.


----------



## Homero+10 (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Aurkitu (4 Abr 2022)

giovachapin dijo:


> Eso de bucha esta muy rebuscado, no digo que puede haber verdad que los rusos hayan hecho ese tipo de barbaridades, pero seria estupido irse y dejar toda la evidencia tirada para que cuando llegasen los ucranianos lo fotografiaran, ya Ucrania no esta ocupando portadas en occidente y cada vez mas la gente se esta hartando de la subida de precios, inflacion etc. Noticas como esta dan notoriedad, aparte ni Jhonson ni el viejo senil de Biden les esta yendo bien en sus paises, la gente igualmente detesta a ambos y su desaprovacion esta en minimos.



Hasta pensando sobre ello, dejas unas armas tiradas en el suelo, y nada, milicianos eliminados. Lo que ha sucedido no se aguanta por ningún lado, los rusos han demostrado ir con una mano atada por ordenes concisas. Sólo tiene un sentido, como respuesta a las noticias de civiles cagándose en los de Azov que están llegando de Mariúpol. Y eso beneficia a un bando, una forma de equilibrar y mover el foco de atención.


----------



## Ahmat Sila (4 Abr 2022)

Aquí hay más pruebas. Cuerpos en Bucha con vendajes blancos - una marca de identificación de los pro-rusos. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania dispararon contra personas sin considerar si tenían armas o no. Lo principal es que llevan vendas blancas, lo que significa que se trata de un enemigo. Periodistas internacionales, abran los ojos. No fueron las tropas rusas las que aplastaron a los civiles de Bucha. Fue el régimen nazi al que has estado apoyando.


----------



## Magick (4 Abr 2022)

“Por cada tanque ruso pronto habrá 10 sistemas antitanque en Ucrania”, le dice Blinken a @CNNSotu cuando se le pregunta sobre el apoyo de Estados Unidos a Ucrania.


----------



## crocodile (4 Abr 2022)

Rusia pide al Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU que discuta la "provocación" de Bucha #Rusia #Ucrania #ONU

Rusia ha solicitado que el Consejo de Seguridad de las Naciones Unidas se reúna el lunes para discutir lo que calificó de "provocación de los radicales ucranianos" en la ciudad de Bucha, después de que Kiev acusara a las tropas rusas de matar a civiles en ese lugar.

"A la luz de la flagrante provocación de los radicales ucranianos en Bucha, Rusia ha exigido que se convoque una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU", escribió Dmitry Polansky, primer representante permanente adjunto de Rusia ante las Naciones Unidas, en la aplicación de mensajería Telegram.









Russia asks U.N. Security Council to discuss Bucha 'provocation'


Russia has requested that the United Nations Security Council convene on Monday to discuss what it called a "provocation by Ukrainian radicals" in the town of Bucha after Kyiv accused Russian troops of killing civilians there.




www.reuters.com


----------



## crocodile (4 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> “Por cada tanque ruso pronto habrá 10 sistemas antitanque en Ucrania”, le dice Blinken a @CNNSotu cuando se le pregunta sobre el apoyo de Estados Unidos a Ucrania.



A ver si los rusos espabilan y destruyen todo lo que entre por la frontera .


----------



## Impresionante (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Magick (4 Abr 2022)

Polonia, Estonia, Letonia y Lituania cerrarán completamente las fronteras con Rusia y Bielorrusia en un plazo de 48-72 horas.
El primer ministro polaco Morawiecki está convocando una cumbre de emergencia de la UE para discutir la ruptura completa de las relaciones comerciales con Rusia y Bielorrusia.


----------



## Impresionante (4 Abr 2022)

. Die Welt: Alemania se negó a suministrar a Ucrania 100 vehículos de combate de infantería Marder


----------



## crocodile (4 Abr 2022)

Putiniano espabila, no te van a quitar las sanciones, todo lo contrario .

¿Más sanciones a Rusia? La UE podría chocar con el muro energético #Rusia #Ucrania #UE

Los ataques, las imágenes y las maniobras de Rusia contra Ucrania, ejemplificadas este domingo por el horror en la ciudad de Buchan, vuelve a situar en el centro del debate las sanciones contra Moscú. Las tropas de Putin empiezan a retirarse de la región de Kiev pero dejan tras de sí el rastro del horror más absoluto. 

Así, la Unión Europea divide su mensaje en dos partes: más medidas restrictivas contra el régimen ruso y la investigación de estas acciones como "crímenes de guerra". Bruselas habla de "atrocidad" y Ucrania usa la palabra "genocidio".

Esto conduce a una pregunta: ¿aprobará la Unión Europea otro paquete de sanciones? Ya van cuatro, y el quinto podría entrar en un terreno complicado para los 27, como es el asunto energético. 

El presidente del Consejo Europeo, Charles Michel, aseguró que el bloque comunitario ya está trabajando en más sanciones y en más apoyo para Ucrania, mientras otras voces, sobre todo en el Parlamento Europeo, piden cortar de lleno la importación de energía rusa porque de no hacerlo "se seguirá financiando la guerra de Putin".









¿Más sanciones a Rusia? La UE podría chocar con el muro energético


Los ataques, las imágenes y las maniobras de Rusia contra Ucrania, ejemplificadas este domingo por el horror en la ciudad de Buchan, vuelve a situar en el...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## ksa100 (4 Abr 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> Aquí hay más pruebas. Cuerpos en Bucha con vendajes blancos - una marca de identificación de los pro-rusos. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania dispararon contra personas sin considerar si tenían armas o no. Lo principal es que llevan vendas blancas, lo que significa que se trata de un enemigo. Periodistas internacionales, abran los ojos. No fueron las tropas rusas las que aplastaron a los civiles de Bucha. Fue el régimen nazi al que has estado apoyando.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1012126
> Ver archivo adjunto 1012127
> Ver archivo adjunto 1012128



Dejando de lado tus "investigaciones" y "pruebas" pregúntate...¿esas personas seguirían con vida si Rusia no hubiera invadido su país?


----------



## The_unknown (4 Abr 2022)

Propaganda proucraniana.

Rusia volverá, ahora parece que no va bien la cosa. Pero todo cambia muy rápido.


----------



## crocodile (4 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Polonia, Estonia, Letonia y Lituania cerrarán completamente las fronteras con Rusia y Bielorrusia en un plazo de 48-72 horas.
> El primer ministro polaco Morawiecki está convocando una cumbre de emergencia de la UE para discutir la ruptura completa de las relaciones comerciales con Rusia y Bielorrusia.



Las 4 putitas más viciosas de OTAN, USA.


----------



## Mitrofán (4 Abr 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> Las performances propagandistas de los ucranianos con su payaso al frente, son un insultante atentado a la inteligencia, que muestra el tipo de decifientes mentales que estan habituados a tratar y que les creen sus tragedias teatralizadas.



me suena


----------



## Magick (4 Abr 2022)

LAS CADENAS MINORISTAS ALEMANAS AUMENTARÁN LOS PRECIOS DE LOS ALIMENTOS EN UN 20-50% A PARTIR DEL LUNES


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Abr 2022)

Hay hilos de febrero muy graciosos

Cuando veamos a toda ukrania saliendo a recibir a los rusos para su paseo triunfal por Kiev, que cuento contara la prensa?? | Burbuja.info




jorgitonew dijo:


> Están haciendo crecer que Ucrania es un país independiente desde hace siglos cuando siempre ha sido una región de Rusia
> 
> Están haciendo crecer que los ucranianos odian a los rusos cuando la inmensa mayoría son rusos
> 
> Cuándo empiecen salir las imágenes del pueblo ucraniano saliendo a recibir a los rusos en su paseo de la victoria, que historia intentarán colarnos??









Más en:


Analicemos amistosamente la camaleónica evolución de los comentarios de los pro rusos desde Diciembre hasta ahora | Página 21 | Burbuja.info








El camarada Zhukov ya nos alertaba de que el asalto final de Kiev se produciría al tercer dia.

Con el paso del tiempo se dijo que se iría algo más lento de lo esperado en la captura de la capital para proteger civiles.

Ahora se cambió la versión oficial por tercera vez, y era una "finta" para despistar.




No puedo esperar por el próximo episodio


----------



## crocodile (4 Abr 2022)

O Putiniano manda más tropas y material para acelerar la operación o USA/OTAN nos meterán en la tercera.
Otra posibilidad es que tenga que retirarse, no me gusta nada esto, van a preparar una falsa bandera de ataque químico para entrar en Ucrania. Lo de Bucha es un aperitivo, No se a que c. Espera el Kremlin.


----------



## McNulty (4 Abr 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> Aquí hay más pruebas. Cuerpos en Bucha con vendajes blancos - una marca de identificación de los pro-rusos. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania dispararon contra personas sin considerar si tenían armas o no. Lo principal es que llevan vendas blancas, lo que significa que se trata de un enemigo. Periodistas internacionales, abran los ojos. No fueron las tropas rusas las que aplastaron a los civiles de Bucha. Fue el régimen nazi al que has estado apoyando.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1012126
> Ver archivo adjunto 1012127
> Ver archivo adjunto 1012128



Esto es una obra de teatro que han montando los ukros para agarrarse a algo en las negociaciones de paz. Ya que la guerra militar la están perdiendo, y les debe de quedar muy poco ejército para seguir aguantando.


----------



## visaman (4 Abr 2022)

por un lado la guerra esta ganada, cuando eliminen a su ritmo la bolsa de tropas ukras no les quedara ejercito, conque eliminen arsenales y con movilidad vayan conquistando terreno a su paso, se hacen con el pais y sin tocar kiev que caerá por su propio peso.

por otro lado la guerra contra el dólar ya esta ganada ahora queda un alarga agonía para USA, jodidos tiempos interesantes


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Abr 2022)

Hasta fuerzas anti disturbios se trajo esta gente, porque se creía que iba a tener que controlar manifestaciones en la capital jajaja. O quizás era para hacer más creíble la ya famosa finta...


В центре Петербурга появились заборы, машины ОМОНа и водомёты este aspecto tiene este tipo de vehiculos anti disturbios








Descojonante como salieron por patas dejandose hasta el dinero robado, tablets, etc


----------



## Impresionante (4 Abr 2022)

*Orban* antes y después de las elecciones, se ha meado en occidente. GRANDE!!!

. Orban enumera a Zelensky y Soros como 'oponentes' — RT Mundo

Viktor Orban, recién ganado un cuarto mandato como primer ministro en las elecciones del domingo, dijo que su partido obtuvo la victoria a pesar de enfrentar la interferencia de las fuerzas de izquierda en casa y _«oponentes»_ en todo el mundo, incluido el presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky y el activista político multimillonario George Soros.

_*“Tenemos tal victoria, se puede ver desde la luna, pero es seguro que se puede ver desde Bruselas”,*_* Orban dijo a sus seguidores el domingo por la noche, aludiendo a los enfrentamientos de su partido con los líderes de la UE. “Recordaremos esta victoria hasta el final de nuestras vidas porque tuvimos que luchar contra una gran cantidad de oponentes”.

Esas fuerzas incluían no sólo a los propios partidos de oposición de Hungría, dijo, sino también *_*“Los burócratas de Bruselas, el imperio Soros, con todo su dinero, los principales medios de comunicación internacionales y, al final, incluso el presidente ucraniano. Nunca tuvimos tantos oponentes al mismo tiempo”.*_


----------



## xavigomis (4 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Hay hilos de febrero muy graciosos
> 
> Cuando veamos a toda ukrania saliendo a recibir a los rusos para su paseo triunfal por Kiev, que cuento contara la prensa?? | Burbuja.info
> 
> ...



Todos los PRO-retrasados tocandoZe con sus películas... Pero a la hora de la verdad Oh Wait, es que ni en las ciudades donde son Rusos quieren a los NaZis. A más de uno le implosionó la neurona que tenia.
Lo mismo que la operación relámpago o tomar el país en unos días ... 

Al menos ya han dejado las fantasías para las películas y los naZis ya se baten en retirada


----------



## xavigomis (4 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Hasta fuerzas anti disturbios se trajo esta gente, porque se creía que iba a tener que controlar manifestaciones en la capital jajaja. O quizás era para hacer más creíble la ya famosa finta...
> 
> 
> В центре Петербурга появились заборы, машины ОМОНа и водомёты este aspecto tiene este tipo de vehiculos anti disturbios
> ...



Lo más gracioso es los camiones de transporte con lavadoras que se dedicaban a robar los NaZis i querían llevar para Rusia, es tan patético... 
Algunos aún lo llaman la 2a potencia militar ja ja ja


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Abr 2022)

xavigomis dijo:


> Lo más gracioso es los camiones de transporte con lavadoras que se dedicaban a robar los NaZis i querían llevar para Rusia, es tan patético...
> Algunos aún lo llaman la 2a potencia militar ja ja ja



 




También patatas


----------



## Impresionante (4 Abr 2022)

xavigomis dijo:


> Lo más gracioso es los camiones de transporte con lavadoras que se dedicaban a robar los NaZis i querían llevar para Rusia, es tan patético...
> Algunos aún lo llaman la 2a potencia militar ja ja ja



Venga al ignore, pero no por multinick cobarde, no por ser un majadero pro sistema, si no porque ni se te entiende, eres un palurdo


----------



## Azrael_II (4 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ‼
> 
> 1. Por qué fue el ejército ucraniano quien mató a civiles en Bucha: un corresponsal especial de Komsomolskaya Pravda @sashakots analiza videos terribles de los suburbios de Kiev, que el ejército ruso dejó hace unos días.
> 
> ...



Me encaja


----------



## Kabraloka (4 Abr 2022)

retirada humillante

Los rusos han quedado como el culo.


----------



## Averroes (4 Abr 2022)

Esto va acabar con la OTAN entrando sí o sí en Ucrania. 
Rusia no se puede permitir no sacar algún tipo de tajada de esta invasión, y necesariamente irá incrementando la contundencia de sus acciones.
OTAN/EEUU no se puede permitir que, una vez realizada esta invasión, Rusia salga de rositas e incluso con la sensación de que haya sacado algún tipo de tajada.
Aquí hay muchas cosas en juego y no sólo desgraciadamente la vida de los ucranianos.
Si entra la OTAN, convencionalmente hablando Rusia le dura 2 semanas a estos, visto el desempeño en la campaña. Lo que nos llevaría al inicio del uso de armas nucleares.
No sé, es que no le veo a esto ningún tipo de salida negociada.


----------



## otroyomismo (4 Abr 2022)

Salio un video por aqui de lo que parecia un deposito provisional de cadaveres con cuerpos apilados incluso en la entrada y en un camion. Igual es esto


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Abr 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa, el militarismo se va inculcando en la matrix de la OTAN…los medios de propaganda presionan con sus estadísticas creativas…no se podía saber…








La guerra de Ucrania relanza el sentimiento militarista de los españoles


El 47% es favorable a aumentar el presupuesto en defensa, según el barómetro de abril de EL PAÍS y la SER, que confirma la retracción general del consumo




elpais.com


----------



## McNulty (4 Abr 2022)

Averroes dijo:


> Esto va acabar con la OTAN entrando sí o sí en Ucrania.
> Rusia no se puede permitir no sacar algún tipo de tajada de esta invasión, y necesariamente irá incrementando la contundencia de sus acciones.
> OTAN/EEUU no se puede permitir que, una vez realizada esta invasión, Rusia salga de rositas e incluso con la sensación de que haya sacado algún tipo de tajada.
> Aquí hay muchas cosas en juego y no sólo desgraciadamente la vida de los ucranianos.
> ...



La verdad es que está jodida la salida sí.

Como a Putin no le dejen irse con algo para justificarse ante su electorado, se puede liar muy gorda.


----------



## Impresionante (4 Abr 2022)

Averroes dijo:


> Esto va acabar con la OTAN entrando sí o sí en Ucrania.
> Rusia no se puede permitir no sacar algún tipo de tajada de esta invasión, y necesariamente irá incrementando la contundencia de sus acciones.
> OTAN/EEUU no se puede permitir que, una vez realizada esta invasión, Rusia salga de rositas e incluso con la sensación de que haya sacado algún tipo de tajada.
> Aquí hay muchas cosas en juego y no sólo desgraciadamente la vida de los ucranianos.
> ...



No sé Rick qué ves tú.

Si entra la OTAN? Efectivamente si hay bombardeos indiscriminados a la población civil sin problema, arrasan, tienen amplia experiencia.

Pero si hay que elegir los objetivos, ojito que el tema no es tan sencillito


----------



## visaman (4 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Hay que leer más los foros rusos…le veo un poco despistado.



sabes ruso o usas el traductor?


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2022)

«El infierno se ha acabado»


Artículo Original: Denis Grigoriuk Ser un navegador durante una situación perpetuamente militar es una tarea desagradecida. A menudo se da la posibilidad de girar en el lugar equivocado y dar a par…




slavyangrad.es











«El infierno se ha acabado»


04/04/2022

Artículo Original: Denis Grigoriuk


Ser un _navegador_ durante una situación perpetuamente militar es una tarea desagradecida. A menudo se da la posibilidad de girar en el lugar equivocado y dar a parar en el epicentro de la batalla. Pero en Mariupol ya es posible navegar por el terreno. Las calles y casas que han sido barridas de nacionalistas son fácilmente distinguibles: la población local camina tranquilamente. Son muchos, empujan carros a los sótanos y edificios destruidos que ahora son sus hogares. Además, en mi último viaje conseguí aprender correctamente el camino a nuestro actual destino.

Había un delicioso aroma a pan en el UAZ Patriot blindado. La parte trasera estaba completamente llena de arriba debajo de bolsas de planes que llevábamos de Donetsk para los residentes de Mariupol. Según los productores de Donetsk, ahora hay que trabajar los siete días de la semana. La necesidad de pan es alta, especialmente en la zona de guerra. Entramos por las calles de Mariupol, rodeados de restos retorcidos y oxidados de coches, cables colgando de todas partes y grupos diseminados de personas transcurriendo por la ciudad.

El destino estaba previsto de antemano. Conocía el camino, así que sugerí la ruta. Sorprendentemente, recordaba exactamente cómo llegar hasta allí. Primero hay un autobús sin ruedas traseras, después un centro comercial destruido del que, a causa de los impactos directos, sale el tejado rojo del edificio de dieciséis pisos. No presté atención a ello la última vez porque el entorno en sí ya era lo suficientemente impresionante. Era difícil distinguir nada entre las ruinas, aunque algunos edificios estuvieran más dañados que otros. Aun así, es un edificio que destaca: una gran estructura de ladrillos rojos sobre la que han volado docenas de proyectiles desde todos los lados. Unos 30 residentes supervivientes de las viviendas cercanas se habían reunido aquí en el sótano. Casi todos los edificios de la calle Artyom de Mariupol han quedado destruidos. Bajo los bombardeos, las personas mayores acudieron a la oscuridad de este sótano, en el que las únicas fuentes de luz son una pequeña bombilla y una puerta abierta.

La última vez no había nadie en la calle, pero ahora los habitantes del “refugio” habían salido a ver la luz del día. Rugía la artillería, pero ya nadie presta atención a eso. Para ellos, se ha convertido en un sonido familiar al que se han acostumbrado. Los sonidos de la batalla no se habían detenido, pero la población no parecía volver al sótano.

Conseguimos saber que ahí estaban algunas personas de las noticias transmitidas por aquellos que han escapado del infierno de Mariupol. La lista de personas del sótano fue publicada en uno de los chats en los que los familiares intentan saber si sus seres queridos están vivos. Gracias a esas listas de nombres, es posible enviar un mensaje al “mundo exterior” a través de intermediarios. Incluso a mí me sale eso de “¿cómo es posible que en el siglo XXI?”, pero, por desgracia, lo hubo, lo hay y lo seguirá habiendo. El caso de Mariupol lo prueba de forma elocuente. Entiendo que para muchos la simple ausencia de internet es como la muerte, pero esas personas no saben qué es la muerte, al contrario que la población de Mariupol, que la ve a diario.

Bajamos las escaleras hasta una habitación oscura. Las camas estaban preparadas a lo largo de las paredes. A la izquierda y a la derecha había varios huecos más en los que también se han preparado habitaciones. Pequeños huecos en los que la población duerme, si es que es posible en estas circunstancias. Era prácticamente imposible identificar a nadie en esa oscuridad, pero entre las figuras encontré a dos personas mayores. En tres viajes no les había encontrado, de ahí que su estancia en la guerra se haya alargado casi una semana ay media. Estos hijos de la Gran Guerra Patria han pasado más de un mes en una infernal carnicería. Tres proyectiles impactaron en su edificio. German Mijáilovich sufró una conmoción y era muy difícil para Galina Andreevna mantenerse en pie debido a su edad. Al ver cómo se ayudan, se puede comprender que han sobrevivido solo porque se tienen el uno al otro.

“He venido a por vosotros. Vamos a Donetsk a ver a vuestros familiares”. En las actuales circunstancias, no es infrecuente que los periodistas evacúen a civiles. Personas mayores, heridos, mujeres o niños. Evacuamos a cualquiera que esté dispuesto a salir de la ciudad en llamas. El diputado de la RPD Alexey Zhigulin recientemente evacuó a una mujer con un bebé que había nacido durante la batalla de Mariupol. El día anterior, el diputado sacó de Mariupol a una familia de nueve miembros.

Mientras los dos ancianos recogían sus pertenencias, una pequeña bolsa de deporte y otra de plástico con ropa y documentos, conseguí hacerme con otra lista de quienes estaban en el sótano. “Bien hecho, la abuela y el abuelo tienen que salir”, dijo una mujer con una chaqueta azul. Ella también estaba en mi lista, pero se negó a marcharse. Por desgracia, no es la primera vez que me encuentro con algo así. Hay persona que, aunque estén en el epicentro de las hostilidades, por diferentes motivos se niegan a abandonar la zona roja. Cada cual tiene sus razones, algunos no tienen dónde ir, otros no quieren ser una carga para sus familias, otros están preocupados por la pobreza y otros tienen motivos políticos. Lo único que se puede hacer en estos casos es enviar un mensaje a la familia por medio de un mensaje en vídeo.

“¿Has visto que hay un proyectil que sale de la segunda entrada al sótano?”, me dijo un joven para enseñarme una mina sin explotar. Pero se nos acababa el tiempo y había que seguir adelante.

En la siguiente parada encontré a aún más gente. Ahí también había niños. Corrían por el patio entre columpios llenos de metralla, coches quemados y el fondo de edificios quemados. Un niño corría al sonido de la artillería con una colorida cometa. “Cógela”, me la dio como regalo. “Quédatela para ti, tengo más. Quédate esta”.

El niño no se rindió. Quería que me llevara la cometa. Sonreía tan tranquilamente, como si no hubiera guerra. Le pedí si podía hacerle un par de fotos. Inmediatamente se le unió su amigo. Los chicos sonrieron, se pusieron cuernos y se rieron mientras sonaba el ruido del obturador de la cámara.

Justo ahí, conocí a otra pequeña residente: Liza, de dos años. La niña todavía no dice muchas palabras. Con sus pequeños dedos se las arregló para decir el número de años que ha vivido. “¿Por qué no os marcháis?”, le pregunto.

“¿Dónde vamos a ir?”

“A Donetsk”.

“No tengo a nadie allí. Bueno, hay un exnovio, pero no era nada serio. No, no vamos a ninguna parte”.

La niña, con la cara sucia, tenía una chocolatina en las manos. Liza y su madre ni siquiera van al sótano. Siguen viviendo en su apartamento aunque sus vecinos ya se han ido todos al refugio.

Estas historias son difíciles de olvidar. Las he visto repetidamente. Hay un tiempo en el que parece que hay que acostumbrarse a esta vida. No se puede hacer nada, pero es difícil lidiar con las emociones de ver a una niña de dos años en medio de las ruinas de un barrio jugando al sonido de la artillería y aun así con las ganas de sonreír. Es posible que no sepa que esto es real y que piense que los estúpidos adultos están jugando con sus juguetes, aunque lo hagan haciendo mucho ruido.

Fui recordando todo de vuelta a Donetsk. Cajas vacías de material del Ejército Ucraniano tiradas al lado de la ventana de las posiciones abandonadas cerca de Elenovka: el Ejército Ucraniano se había preparado para asaltar la RPD, pero sus planes fueron interrumpidos. La pareja de ancianos a los que habíamos conseguido sacar de la zona de combate estaba justo al lado. “Ya está, el infierno se ha acabado”, dijo German Mijáilovich, que está prácticamente sordo. “Galya, se ha acabado”.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> sabes ruso o usas el traductor?



Se ruso, y también uso los traductores para ver cómo lo hacen los algoritmos occidentales…me encanta como Google traduce ataques por huelga…


----------



## arriondas (4 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> LAS CADENAS MINORISTAS ALEMANAS AUMENTARÁN LOS PRECIOS DE LOS ALIMENTOS EN UN 20-50% A PARTIR DEL LUNES



A este paso, se van a cagar en la madre que parió al Zelensky... y al Scholz.

Problema gordo, el aumento de los precios de la cesta de la compra. Muchas revueltas han tenido como pistoletazo de salida la subida del coste de los alimentos. Con eso no se juega.


----------



## Michael_Knight (4 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Hay hilos de febrero muy graciosos
> 
> Cuando veamos a toda ukrania saliendo a recibir a los rusos para su paseo triunfal por Kiev, que cuento contara la prensa?? | Burbuja.info
> 
> ...



Glorioso, por cierto que el bueno de Zhukov ya no postea en el hilo, ¿no? Supongo que se habrá cansado de hacer el ridículo, al menos eso le honra, ya podían tomar ejemplo el resto de putinas que siguen con la matraca de que Putin va ganando la guerra y "todo forma parte del plan".


----------



## visaman (4 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> La "bromita" de Belgorod (toda una machada militar, por otra parte), les ha salido cara.
> Esas refinerías (Kremenchuk, Odesa) que no habían sido tocadas aun, no solo fastidian en lo militar a corto/medio, hunden (aun un poquito más) la terriblemente depauperada economía ucraniana.



que les queda de economía sino la agricultura y a ver como mueves ahora los tractores


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Abr 2022)

Kadyrov publicó imágenes del asalto a la planta de Azovstal en Mariupol.
El jefe de Chechenia Kadyrov publicó imágenes del asalto a la planta de Azovstal en Mariupol.








Кадыров опубликовал кадры штурма комбината "Азовсталь" в Мариуполе


Глава Чечни Рамзан Кадыров сообщил в своем Telegram-канале об активном штурме комбината "Азовсталь" в Мариуполе, он также опубликовал видео, на котором бойцы... РИА Новости, 04.04.2022




ria.ru


----------



## Glokta (4 Abr 2022)

Averroes dijo:


> Esto va acabar con la OTAN entrando sí o sí en Ucrania.
> Rusia no se puede permitir no sacar algún tipo de tajada de esta invasión, y necesariamente irá incrementando la contundencia de sus acciones.
> OTAN/EEUU no se puede permitir que, una vez realizada esta invasión, Rusia salga de rositas e incluso con la sensación de que haya sacado algún tipo de tajada.
> Aquí hay muchas cosas en juego y no sólo desgraciadamente la vida de los ucranianos.
> ...



Meh, no lo veo tan claro. Como mucho proporcionarán vigilancia aerea si acaso, en occidente no gusta que lleguen féretros de los suyos. Es más rentable seguir armando a los ucras y que ellos pongan las bajas, lo cual va bien de momento


----------



## Trajanillo (4 Abr 2022)

Buenos días.
Estaba oyendo la COPE y a Herrera hablando sobre la matanza de Bucha asegurando al 100% que habían sido los rusos sin ningún tipo de duda o sin dejar ningún resquicio a la duda y me ha dado por pensar.
Que necesidad tienen los rusos de hacer una masacre sabiendo que iba a ser un cambio en la guerra. Estratégicamente no les aporta nada y politicamente les deja en la basura, luego como todo occidente ha dicho categóricamente que han sido los rusos sin ningún lugar a dudas, nadie se cuestiona que haya podido ser el otro bando. Solo el Secretario General de la ONU no ha acusado a nadie y ha dicho que habra´que hacer una investigación.
Esto huele muy mal y huele mal porque Rusia no saca ningún beneficio de esto, al revés consigue más sanciones, más aislamiento y posiblemente un recrudecimiento de la guerra, sin embargo si hay alguien que sale ganando y mucho.


----------



## mazuste (4 Abr 2022)

Desde las "sanciones" de 2014, el reino de España perdió su mayor mercado hortifrutícola
fuera de europa: Rusia . 230.000 toneladas en 2013, perdidas, nadie guarda el hueco.
Ese fue el servilismo del PP a EEUU a costa de sus propios.
Ahora es el PSOE de Sanchez Castejon quien hace la misma "jugada", pero con la energía.


----------



## arriondas (4 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> La "bromita" de Belgorod (toda una machada militar, por otra parte), les ha salido cara.
> Esas refinerías (Kremenchuk, Odesa) que no habían sido tocadas aun, no solo fastidian en lo militar a corto/medio, hunden (aun un poquito más) la terriblemente depauperada economía ucraniana.



Se habla de enviar armamento pesado a los ucranianos. Pero en caso de que lo hagan (algo poco probable, de momento), ¿cómo lo van a mover? ¿Cuánto combustible les queda? Porque aunque tengas blindados o aviones nuevos, sin queroseno o diésel no los mueves ni un metro.


----------



## crocodile (4 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> La verdad es que está jodida la salida sí.
> 
> Como a Putin no le dejen irse con algo para justificarse ante su electorado, se puede liar muy gorda.



El grave error de Putiniano fue no entrar con todo y sin contemplaciones, cuanto más dure la guerra más van a joder los otanicos y más sanciones van a poner aunque nos jodan vivos a Europa pero USA manda.
Creo que USA/OTAN piensan que el kremlin nunca usará armas nucleares pero como dices los están acorralando tanto que si las puede usar.
Pero a ellos si se destruye Europa les da igual con tal de que USA salga ganando.


----------



## visaman (4 Abr 2022)

hay que estar muy atentos a los movimientos de tropas españolas hacia la frontera, si son muchos habrá que prepararse para las atómicas


----------



## coscorron (4 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Desde las "sanciones" de 2014, el reino de España perdió su mayor mercado hortifrutícola
> fuera de europa: Rusia . 230.000 toneladas en 2013, perdidas, nadie guarda el hueco.
> Ese fue el servilismo del PP a EEUU a costa de sus propios.
> Ahora es el PSOE de Sanchez Castejon quien hace la misma "jugada", pero con la energía.



Asi ... Es muy de partidos democráticos jugarse el dinero de otros sabiendo que tu culo lo tienes caliente y además es que la desconexión con la realidad que tiene esta gente es asombrosa. Ni soy proruso, ni soy proucraniano ni soy nada porque no creo que aquí haya victimas y verdugos, lo que esta en juego es otra cosa ... EEUU esta cobrandonos impuestos por evitar su propio declive como potencia y eso nos va a llevar a la ruina a todos empezando por los que ya estabamos más cerca de ella que somos los españoles. La matanza de Bucha puede servir de excusa para eliminar totalmente el suministro de gas y petroleo. Si eso ocurre una inflación del 20 % o del 40 % es solamente el inicio ... Después vendrá hambre, pobreza enérgetica, enfermedades, problemas de abastecimiento y cada país UE haciendo la guerra por si mismo. El problema es que hay países que estan dispuestos a eso, a que sus ciudadano pasen por eso ....(por supuesto a sus lideres ni les rozan esas situaciones). La gente no debería ser tan tonta como para creerselo ... en el mundo hay muchas situaciones injustas y muchos países donde la barbaríe ocurre todos los días sin que Occidente necesite arruinar a sus ciudadanos para solucionarlo y sin que ni siquiera importe tres pepinos en la mayoría de los casos. El hecho de que con Ucrania las cosas sean distintas quiere decir que hay algo más en juego y al menos deberíamos saber que es.


----------



## crocodile (4 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Se habla de enviar armamento pesado a los ucranianos. Pero en caso de que lo hagan (algo poco probable, de momento), ¿cómo lo van a mover? ¿Cuánto combustible les queda? Porque aunque tengas blindados o aviones nuevos, sin queroseno o diésel no los mueves ni un metro.



No es tan poco probable, ya están preparando la falsa bandera de ataque químico, con eso y las TV machacando la borregada pedirá que entre la OTAN con todo, es lo que tiene haber entrado en Ucrania con muchas menos tropas de las necesarias y una mano atada a la espalda.


----------



## EGO (4 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Hay hilos de febrero muy graciosos
> 
> Cuando veamos a toda ukrania saliendo a recibir a los rusos para su paseo triunfal por Kiev, que cuento contara la prensa?? | Burbuja.info
> 
> ...



El kamarada Zhukowned dice que ve correcta la nueva estrategia de Rusia.Ayer se desplazo a Moscu para reunirse con Putin y a darle el visto bueno al nuevo plan.


----------



## Magick (4 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Desde las "sanciones" de 2014, el reino de España perdió su mayor mercado hortifrutícola
> fuera de europa: Rusia . 230.000 toneladas en 2013, perdidas, nadie guarda el hueco.
> Ese fue el servilismo del PP a EEUU a costa de sus propios.
> Ahora es el PSOE de Sanchez Castejon quien hace la misma "jugada", pero con la energía.



Llevan 6 días sin aplicar nuevas sanciones, es hora de ir actualizando esta página:


*Seguimiento de sanciones contra Rusia*

Las últimas sanciones y acciones tomadas contra Rusia por países, grandes empresas y organizaciones:









Tracking sanctions against Russia


Searchable data on the latest sanctions and actions taken against Russia




graphics.reuters.com


----------



## visaman (4 Abr 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Yo también me temo que harán eso.
> 
> Es totalmente absurdo que Rusia utilice armas químicas para provocar a la OTAN, pero con una buena campaña de marketing y sus medios de comunicación lacayos conseguirán que la borregada trague con esa patraña. Y así con un poquito de mala suerte, los mismos que presumen de velar por "nuestra seguridad" nos meterán de lleno en una 3GM sin comerlo ni beberlo.
> 
> Que dejen que Rusia se quede con su pedacito de Ucrania y que se acabe esto ya de una vez. Claramente, sería lo mejor para todos.



han forzado tanto el tema dela idiocracia que ya no quedan hombres que piensen sensatos


----------



## crocodile (4 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Estaba oyendo la COPE y a Herrera hablando sobre la matanza de Bucha asegurando al 100% que habían sido los rusos sin ningún tipo de duda o sin dejar ningún resquicio a la duda y me ha dado por pensar.
> Que necesidad tienen los rusos de hacer una masacre sabiendo que iba a ser un cambio en la guerra. Estratégicamente no les aporta nada y politicamente les deja en la basura, luego como todo occidente ha dicho categóricamente que han sido los rusos sin ningún lugar a dudas, nadie se cuestiona que haya podido ser el otro bando. Solo el Secretario General de la ONU no ha acusado a nadie y ha dicho que habra´que hacer una investigación.
> Esto huele muy mal y huele mal porque Rusia no saca ningún beneficio de esto, al revés consigue más sanciones, más aislamiento y posiblemente un recrudecimiento de la guerra, sin embargo si hay alguien que sale ganando y mucho.



Hay que tener valor para oír cualquier emisora de radio española en estos momentos, son perros rabiosos al servicio de USA/OTAN, igual las TV, llevo un mes sin ver más que pelis y fútbol, noticias 0, es pura rusofobia y xenofobia anti rusa


----------



## visaman (4 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Cuando estalle el conflicto, el Viruelo recuperara el servicio militar por decreto y 500.000 jovenes españoles, defenderan con las armas a los inmigrantes, sus paguitas y a todo el tinglado lgtbi.
> 
> PD- Todos los politicos europeos de primer nivel, saben que vamos a la guerra y nadie se atreve a discrepar.



peor mucho peor cuando la cosa escale cerraran el pais y reclutaran a todos desde18 a 50 años


----------



## visaman (4 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> El mono y la chaqueta del piloto son un poco sospechosos, no veo ningún tipo de insignia de la VKS o algún parche con la bandera Rusa.



y no le han quitado la pistola


----------



## Magick (4 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> peor mucho peor cuando la cosa escale cerraran el pais y reclutaran a todos desde18 a 50 años



Estoy dando vueltas seriamente a la idea de venderlo todo e irme de Europa.
Sudeste asiático, Patagonia o Polinesia Francesa.


----------



## visaman (4 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo que te digo.
> Aquí la gente se está tornando más agresiva contra los ucranianos y los europeos.
> Recordemos que en Moscú viven más de 3 millones de ucranianos. Y que el 10% del PIB ucraniano, provenía de las remesas de dineros de ucras en Rusia.
> 
> ...



si lo dice tu mujer se hace por cierto seguro que no estaba muy buenorra


----------



## crocodile (4 Abr 2022)

La persecución a los que no comulgan con la propaganda anti rusa está llegando al top. Tened cuidado con lo que hablais o ponéis en las redes.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Abr 2022)

*Israel listo para producir en masa carne cultivada en laboratorio*

La empresa de biotecnología Pluristem y el gigante alimentario Tnuva informaron esta semana que los experimentos con carne artificial se completaron con éxito. Los investigadores también lograron sintetizar productos lácteos y pescado. Las empresas comenzaron a cooperar hace varios años, ya que confían en las perspectivas de esta dirección en el contexto de la escalada de la crisis alimentaria. 

El proyecto se llamó NewCo. Hasta la fecha, Tnuva ha invertido $7.5 millones en él, con la opción de duplicar la cantidad dentro de un año si es necesario.







_La textura y el sabor de la carne no diferirán de la versión habitual._

El responsable de Pluristem llama al nuevo producto "carne cultivada". Se diferencia de numerosos análogos en que se cultiva a partir de células, tejidos y grasa naturales. Este no es un reemplazo de la carne, sino su alternativa completa: un producto saludable y saludable que costará menos que la cría de ganado tradicional.

La atención se centra en varios aspectos: sabor, textura, sensaciones sensoriales al comer. En el contexto de escasez de alimentos, este proyecto podría ser la solución al problema en los próximos 5 a 10 años. Vale la pena señalar que en Israel, varias empresas ya están desarrollando carne sintética.

Yaki Yanai, que dirige Pluristem, es vegetariano con 25 años de experiencia. En su opinión, el principal tema que se debe abordar es la desconfianza de la mayoría de las personas en los productos artificiales. La mayoría de las veces, están seguros de que estos son compuestos que no son seguros para la salud.







_La carne cultivada también puede ser consumida por vegetarianos_

La carne cultivada brindará una opción a los vegetarianos, ya que muchos de ellos no consumen este producto debido al sufrimiento de los animales. El origen artificial resolverá el problema y cada uno podrá comer lo que quiera sin preocuparse por los animales y el medio ambiente.

Se están realizando las últimas investigaciones. Está previsto proporcionar el producto terminado a varios laboratorios independientes de todo el mundo para confirmar la seguridad de la carne cultivada y la ausencia de sustancias nocivas para la salud y que provoquen el desarrollo de diversas enfermedades.

Al recibir un resultado positivo, se construirán al menos cinco fábricas en Israel, Estados Unidos y otros países. Varias organizaciones ecologistas ya han manifestado su apoyo a esta iniciativa


----------



## filets (4 Abr 2022)

Los que dicen que Rusia se ha retirado para coger carrerilla era los que hace dos semanas decian que el territorio ganado por Rusia ya no lo iba a devolver "PORQUE ESTABA REGADO CON SANGRE DE SOLDADOS RUSOS"


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Glorioso, por cierto que el bueno de Zhukov ya no postea en el hilo, ¿no? Supongo que se habrá cansado de hacer el ridículo, al menos eso le honra, ya podían tomar ejemplo el resto de putinas que siguen con la matraca de que Putin va ganando la guerra y "todo forma parte del plan".



Nos habrá metido a todos en el ignore supongo


----------



## pgas (4 Abr 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> A ver si consigo que no me sermoneeis por las fuentes. La verdad es la verdad, la diga Agamenón o su porquero.
> 
> En el video hay enlaces a la prensa internacional, algunos no muy fáciles de encontrar aquí, pero también contrastados con medios de América del Norte. Su relevancia, por los informes, que sean todo lo sesgados que quieran pero ya los quisiéramos ver en nuestro país que sólo es san yoyo dijo que soy yo que soy muy chupi guay. Estemos o no de acuerdo con sus conclusiones, pero para éso está la lectura crítica que debe hacerse siempre
> 
> Mas o menos viene a decir que la popularidad de Putin ha crecido en este tiempo.




la encuesta se puede rastrear en el NYT,

_President Vladimir V. Putin’s approval ratings have reached levels unseen in years, according to an independent __poll __released on Thursday, as many Russians rally around the flag in the face of mounting international pressure.
Eighty-three percent of Russians said they approved of Mr. Putin’s actions, up from 69 percent in January ..
The poll by Levada — which has been declared a “foreign agent” in Russia — was conducted among more than 1,600 people across the country, with the margin of error not exceeding 3.4 percentage points._

lo que no dice el panfleto es que el gobierno ruso y el ejercito reciben una valoración semejante a la de Putin 









Faced with foreign pressure, Russians rally around Putin, poll shows.


Eighty-three percent of Russians said they approved of Mr. Putin’s actions, up from 69 percent in January, according to an independent pollster in Moscow.




www.nytimes.com





PD la mentira también es la mentira, la diga A o su p.... y por eso importa la fuente, aunque cuatro pintamonas soberbios crean que no. Ya están en el ignore


----------



## Nico (4 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El grave error de Putiniano fue no entrar con todo y sin contemplaciones, cuanto más dure la guerra más van a joder los otanicos y más sanciones van a poner aunque nos jodan vivos a Europa pero USA manda.




Creo que hay dos factores aquí, ambos vinculados y ambos importantes.

Por un lado es muy posible que imaginaron esto como una campaña "corta y rápida". Esa expectativa no se cumplió. Tiro por la culata.

El segundo factor es que no podían dejar descuidadas el resto de las fronteras. Si la NATO se hubiera decidido a invadir, no hubieran quedado ni las gallinas en el espacio hasta Moscú. Asumo que el grueso de las tropas están en la frontera con China (siempre estratégica y riesgosa) y en la frontera frente a los países bálticos y Polonia.

Este segundo punto es bastante lógico y razonable. El primero posiblemente un error de información.


----------



## Mongolo471 (4 Abr 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> Ojo con esto, se le puede liar parda a lso gabachos



Los franceses haciendo otra vez de las suyas, matando a quien les salga de los huevos con sus asesinos moros de Marruecos.


----------



## filets (4 Abr 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> Aquí hay más pruebas. Cuerpos en Bucha con vendajes blancos - una marca de identificación de los pro-rusos. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania dispararon contra personas sin considerar si tenían armas o no. Lo principal es que llevan vendas blancas, lo que significa que se trata de un enemigo. Periodistas internacionales, abran los ojos. No fueron las tropas rusas las que aplastaron a los civiles de Bucha. Fue el régimen nazi al que has estado apoyando.



Pero entonces:

son actores haciendose pasar por muertos?

o son muertos abatidos por Ukrania?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Abr 2022)

Derribo Ukra...........en videojuego. Publicado en telegram ukra


----------



## manalons (4 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Estaba oyendo la COPE y a Herrera hablando sobre la matanza de Bucha asegurando al 100% que habían sido los rusos sin ningún tipo de duda o sin dejar ningún resquicio a la duda y me ha dado por pensar.
> Que necesidad tienen los rusos de hacer una masacre sabiendo que iba a ser un cambio en la guerra. Estratégicamente no les aporta nada y politicamente les deja en la basura, luego como todo occidente ha dicho categóricamente que han sido los rusos sin ningún lugar a dudas, nadie se cuestiona que haya podido ser el otro bando. Solo el Secretario General de la ONU no ha acusado a nadie y ha dicho que habra´que hacer una investigación.
> Esto huele muy mal y huele mal porque Rusia no saca ningún beneficio de esto, al revés consigue más sanciones, más aislamiento y posiblemente un recrudecimiento de la guerra, sin embargo si hay alguien que sale ganando y mucho.



Pues como los famosos ataques químicos en Siria que provocaron que el Trump lanzara unos pocos de misiles. Se trata de involucrar a la opinión pública y a algún país que está pensándoselo. Menos mal que les ha dado por hacer un escenario de cadáveres y no reventar una planta química o poner un camión cargado de cloro al lado de un colegio


----------



## Nico (4 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> La persecución a los que no comulgan con la propaganda anti rusa está llegando al top. Tened cuidado con lo que hablais o ponéis en las redes.
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1012197




Aquí os dejo los datos personas y el domicilio de *crocodile*:


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2022)

NATO´s internal gold war | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is





La guerra interna del oro de la OTAN

_con las negociaciones del Brexit aún sin terminar_


(Trad. Google)
03/04/2022

*Por Jorge Vilches para el Blog Saker*


La brexitología se centró mucho en el pescado del Reino Unido, pero ignoró por completo las gigantescas reservas de oro de la UE que supuestamente todavía estaban bajo custodia en el Banco de Inglaterra. Para colmo de males, un divorcio sin acuerdo entre los servicios financieros del Reino Unido y la UE pasó casi desapercibido... no solo sin el estallido del protocolo de "equivalencia financiera" aún pospuesto... sino también sin un simple gemido de los medios especializados y los Remainers. Ahora, la crisis de Ucrania con sus nuevos requisitos de pago para el petróleo y el gas rusos que tanto se necesitan... superpuestos con los asuntos esenciales pero inconclusos del Brexit... necesariamente se convertirán en una feroz guerra interna por el oro de la OTAN. Parafraseando a James Carville aderezado con algún sabor tradicional británico, “ _It´s the bloody gold, estúpido_ ” [Refs.1 + 2]

*Regla Britannia*

Como diría el primer ministro del Reino Unido, Boris Johnson, la repatriación física del oro de la UE supuestamente todavía almacenado en Londres afectaría "poderosamente" el futuro de Europa con un impacto político muy profundo y de alto voltaje a ambos lados del Canal de la Mancha. En este escenario, el número 10 de Downing Street negociaría fácilmente la disponibilidad de lingotes de oro de la UE solo bajo condiciones Brexit específicas favorables para el Reino Unido. En realidad, hacer esto podría resultar absolutamente necesario y debería ir mucho más allá del enorme valor intrínseco del oro de la UE que supuestamente todavía se encuentra en el BoE. Dejame explicar.

[Árbitro. 3 a 13]

*Oro de la OTAN en Londres*

Los nuevos rublos o los requisitos de pago de oro de Rusia para cualquiera de sus bienes o servicios necesariamente provocarán una gran guerra de oro entre el Reino Unido y la UE, lo que probablemente resultará en la primera confrontación interna de la OTAN. Después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, la idea era mantener los lingotes de oro de Europa lejos de la antigua Unión Soviética y de Josef Stalin, por si acaso. Entonces, hace décadas, los estados miembros actuales de la UE depositaron la mayor parte de su oro en custodia en el Banco de Inglaterra (BoE) en Londres. Ahora, el Reino Unido se atreverá a utilizar como arma la aprobación de las solicitudes de repatriación de oro de la UE y otras cuestiones relacionadas con el oro como una herramienta de negociación muy convincente para muchos asuntos del Brexit que aún no están terminados pero que son los más importantes. Entonces,

(a) Whitehall podría retrasar indefinidamente la entrega de oro de la UE a menos que las cuestiones pendientes del Brexit se acuerden a favor del Reino Unido.

(b) O, simplemente, el BoE nunca devolvería el oro de la UE que supuestamente se mantuvo bajo custodia durante las últimas décadas porque se vendió parcial o totalmente, prestados o comprometidos, como se explica a continuación, con el ex primer ministro del Reino Unido, James Gordon Brown, enterado de todo ello.

*La madre de los conflictos europeos*

Si la historia sirve de guía, las hostilidades estallarán instantáneamente. Los estados miembros de la UE, individual o colectivamente, exigen legítimamente una auditoría funcionalmente detallada, completamente independiente y de clase mundial, que aún no existe, del oro de la UE que supuestamente aún está bajo "custodia" en el BoE. Esto debería tomar mucho tiempo y es la excusa perfecta para retrasar todo el proceso siempre bajo la supervisión exclusiva de Londres, no de Bruselas. O surgirían problemas inmanejables tan pronto como las naciones de la UE requieran la repatriación inmediata de al menos algunos de esos lingotes 'teóricos', muy probablemente todos al mismo tiempo en vista de las circunstancias. Entonces, (1) podría devolverse poco a poco algo de oro aquí y allá (aunque con gran retraso), pero solo bajo términos muy vagos de Londres y cambiando las secuelas inconclusas del Brexit a niveles aún inauditos, o (2) no se devolvería oro ya que se vendió o se comprometió de diferentes maneras, como se explica a continuación. Y más vale que el Reino Unido no decida pagar a Rusia ni siquiera con una sola moneda de oro, ya que la UE se preguntaría, con razón, a quién pertenece.

*BoE oscuridad*

Los mercados de oro y plata de Londres siempre han sido más que "opacos" sin ningún informe significativo de transacciones o posiciones. Nunca se han ofrecido datos sobre los bancos comerciales que tienen cuentas en el BoE, o una identificación técnica precisa de las custodias de oro, y mucho menos las que pertenecen a miembros de la UE. Como Venezuela sabe muy bien - y los estados miembros de la UE podrían ser los siguientes - quién puede o no ser reconocido como un reclamante válido de cualquier cosa excavada en Threadneedle Street o su paradero es un tema abierto que se deja a la entera discreción de los capitanes de Canary Wharf, no políticos de la UE. Lo mismo ocurre con los enormes pasivos de oro y plata no asignados de los llamados bancos de lingotes... o cualquier otro dato pertinente. [Referencias 14 + 15 + 16]

*La (* mala *) experiencia alemana*

Muy recientemente, Alemania tuvo que esperar 5 largos años para repatriar a la fuerza y dolorosamente solo una parte de su oro del BoE y nunca recuperó ninguno de los lingotes de oro depositados originalmente, lo que explica claramente la demora. [Referencia 17 + 18]

Entonces, mientras la UE muere congelada y su economía se detiene en seco, las muchas preguntas pendientes incluyen

(a) ¿El BoE todavía tiene todo el oro en lingotes de la UE... o ha sido vendido o prestado como insisten muchos expertos?

(b) ¿Está el BoE dispuesto y es capaz de devolver inmediatamente el oro de la UE que aún le queda a los propietarios legítimos, si los hay?

(c) ¿Quiénes son los propietarios legítimos del oro abovedado por el BoE después de décadas de reorganización europea de las fronteras políticas?

(d) ¿Decidiría el TJCE la propiedad del oro... o el Poder Judicial británico... o el BoE? ¿Sobre qué base, exactamente?

(e) ¿ha prestado, intercambiado, rehipotecado, alquilado, apalancado o gravado el BdE esos lingotes que ahora están gravados con otros muchos presuntos legítimos que también están en la cola de las custodias de lingotes "sintéticos fraccionados y no asignados" no aptos para el propósito de los "_Esquemas de Precios de Derivados Digitales_" a través de los cuales nadie puede saber quién posee qué y dónde (si es que hay algo)?

No es broma.

Las transacciones de derivados de _oro en papel_ de hoy constituyen un esquema Ponzi de raza pura que supera en muchas veces el lingote de oro real teóricamente detrás de ellas, probablemente con una proporción de 100 a 1 o superior, como lo sabe muy bien Square Mile de Londres. Por supuesto, el BCE, el FMI y el BIS también afirmarían que en realidad es "su" oro, ¿no?

El economista británico Peter Warburton tenía 100% de razón cuando describió que los bancos centrales occidentales estaban utilizando derivados para controlar los precios de las materias primas y proteger las monedas gubernamentales contra el reconocimiento público de la devaluación de la moneda. El ensayo de Warburton " _La degradación de la moneda mundial: es inflación pero no como la conocemos_ " está publicado en _





Peter Warburton: The debasement of world currency: It's inflation but not as we know it | Gold Anti-Trust Action Committee | Exposing the long-term manipulation of the gold market







www.gata.org




_ 
Pero independientemente de cómo se desarrolle, el " _oro continental_ " que ahora posiblemente todavía se encuentra en Londres desencadenará necesariamente un conflicto existencial interno de la OTAN en términos inequívocos (y desesperación) en ausencia de los parámetros de auditoría tan necesarios y aún faltan los registros de números de serie de lingotes de oro que afectan propiedad y estado reclamados por más de un destinatario (supuestamente legítimo), además de datos de calidad y pureza del lingote de oro, costos de custodia vencidos, transporte y seguro, etc.

De paso, cuando la presión llegue (y lo hará, créanme) por su "relación especial", la Reserva Federal de EE.UU. se pondrá del lado del Banco de Inglaterra porque se encuentra exactamente en la misma situación con respecto a los lingotes físicos que, en teoría, deberían seguir custodiando para terceros, incluidos los soberanos. En sincronía con el excepcionalismo anglosajón, las custodias de oro de la Reserva Federal tampoco han sido nunca auditadas -como deberían- y la comentocracia especializada de todo el mundo está convencida de que esos lingotes tampoco están totalmente disponibles. Además, EE.UU. vería con buenos ojos cualquier nuevo problema adicional para la UE, ya que esa era la idea de provocar a Rusia en esta guerra innecesaria.

*Jorge Vilches*_ - orgulloso de haber sido presentado muchas veces como “ _*la quintaesencia del columnista independiente*_ ”._

_Excolaborador de artículos de opinión para The Wall Street Journal - Nueva York y otros medios financieros, ha estudiado este tema en profundidad durante los últimos 20 años. Columna "Las Américas" del WSJ-NY, editor David Asman hoy presentador de Fox Business News._

*Referencias*

_(# 1) State Dept. minutes confirm that whoever has the most gold makes the rules | Gold Anti-Trust Action Committee | Exposing the long-term manipulation of the gold market (# 2) Too Big for Fed: Have Central Banks Lost Control? -lost-control / (# 3) The destruction of the euro_

_(# 4) World facing ‘debt tsunami’ as coronavirus hammers economies – report (# 5) Chris Powell: Gold market manipulation update, November 2020 | Gold Anti-Trust Action Committee | Exposing the long-term manipulation of the gold market_

_(# 6) http://plata.com.mx/enUS/More/403?idioma=2 (# 7) http://www.gata.org/node/4279_

_(# 8) https://www.goldmoney.com/research/goldmoney-insights/will-covid-19-lead-to-a-gold-standard_

_(# 9) https://www.goldmoney.com/research/goldmoney-insights/the-psychology-of-money?gmrefcode=gata_

_(# 10) https://www.goldmoney.com/research/...uctive-force-and-failure-of-qe?gmrefcode=gata_

_(# 11) https://www.goldmoney.com/research/goldmoney-insights/will-covid-19-lead-to-a-gold-standard_

_(# 12) https://www.goldmoney.com/research/goldmoney-insights/anatomy-of-a-fiat-currency-collapse_

_(# 13) https://www.wsj.com/articles/mounta...uropes-pandemic-hit-banks-11611147480?mod=mhp_

_(# 14) https://www.bullionstar.com/blogs/r...bait-and-switch-lbma-prepares-bigger-changes/_

_(# 15) http://www.gata.org/node/19734_

_(# 16) https://www.goldmoney.com/research/...pects-for-the-uk-and-the-pound?gmrefcode=gata_

_(# 17) https://www.bullionstar.com/blogs/r...cations-no-physical-audits-will-not-disclose- lista de lingotes de oro /_

_(# 18) https://www.bullionstar.com/blogs/k...ank-still-fails-to-deliver-a-gold-bar-number- lista / (# 19) https://www.goldmoney.com/research/goldmoney-insights/the-looming-derivative-crisis?gmrefcode=gata_

_(# 20) https://www.bullionstar.com/blogs/r...-hsbc-taps-bank-of-england-for-gld-gold-bars/_

_(# 21) http://www.gata.org/node/19735 (# 22) https://blogs.wsj.com/moneybeat/2014/09/18/if-scotland-splits-what-happens-to -el-oro / (# 22) https://www.goldmoney.com/research/goldmoney-insights/hyperinflation-is-here_

_(# 23) https://www.thectsnews.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/open-letter-to-RBA.pdf_

_(# 24) https://reaction.life/por-que-se-permite-que-el-euro-y-la-ue-cueste-casi-cualquier-cosa/_

_(# 25) _*





Sinclair says bankers pulled plug on Barrick; 3 Calandra interviews at SF show | Gold Anti-Trust Action Committee | Exposing the long-term manipulation of the gold market







gata.org




*


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Abr 2022)

Wagneristas vistos en la sede de la OSCE en Donetsk


----------



## Chatarrero (4 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Estaba oyendo la COPE y a Herrera hablando sobre la matanza de Bucha asegurando al 100% que habían sido los rusos sin ningún tipo de duda o sin dejar ningún resquicio a la duda y me ha dado por pensar.
> Que necesidad tienen los rusos de hacer una masacre sabiendo que iba a ser un cambio en la guerra. Estratégicamente no les aporta nada y politicamente les deja en la basura, luego como todo occidente ha dicho categóricamente que han sido los rusos sin ningún lugar a dudas, nadie se cuestiona que haya podido ser el otro bando. Solo el Secretario General de la ONU no ha acusado a nadie y ha dicho que habra´que hacer una investigación.
> Esto huele muy mal y huele mal porque Rusia no saca ningún beneficio de esto, al revés consigue más sanciones, más aislamiento y posiblemente un recrudecimiento de la guerra, sin embargo si hay alguien que sale ganando y mucho.



Me parece muy atrevido buscar la lógica en los actos de un ejército frustrado y en retirada.


----------



## Nico (4 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Nos habrá metido a todos en el ignore supongo





Por algún misterio que ignoro (jamás tuve un cruce de palabras con él), yo estoy en su ignore.

Entiendo cuando alguien pasa al ignore a un spamer o a un trol... pero cuando pasas al ignore a un tío porque si (o porque no te gustan sus opiniones), es que eres un imbécil.

Si alguien quiere enviarle este comentario, agradecido.


----------



## Chatarrero (4 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> El kamarada Zhukowned dice que ve correcta la nueva estrategia de Rusia.Ayer se desplazo a Moscu para reunirse con Putin y a darle el visto bueno al nuevo plan.



Se avecinan nuevas fintas?


----------



## Agilipollado (4 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El grave error de Putiniano fue no entrar con todo y sin contemplaciones, cuanto más dure la guerra más van a joder los otanicos y más sanciones van a poner aunque nos jodan vivos a Europa pero USA manda.
> Creo que USA/OTAN piensan que el kremlin nunca usará armas nucleares pero como dices los están acorralando tanto que si las puede usar.
> Pero a ellos si se destruye Europa les da igual con tal de que USA salga ganando.



El error de los rusos es no planificar una guerra.

- Ucrania es un país enorme, planifica bien la logística, peazo gilipollas

- Ucrania, como todos los paises del este, no son como España, lleno de numales, progres y demás calaña que al mínimo ataque se largan o se pasan al enemigo ( aunque en twitter luego lo peten ), los ucranianos aman su país y lucharan por él

- Si atacas a un país, te lloveran las mismas sanciones y críticas, mates 10 civiles que 1 millon. Usa la aviación y los misiles y arrasas con todo. Si hubiesen reducido Jarkov a cenizas en las primeras semana media Ucrania estaria huyendo y las ciudades rindiendose.

Pero claro, si tus generales no saben como funciona una guerra, no te metas.... y ahora, los ciudadanos occidentales pagamos la subnormalidad rusa con subidas de precios y economias jodidas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Abr 2022)

Desescalando:

Alemania está considerando expulsar hasta 100 diplomáticos rusos más. Eran sospechosos de espionaje.

Informes de imagen .

Se informa que la oficina de Olaf Scholz tiene la intención de expulsar a los diplomáticos rusos que puedan estar involucrados en el espionaje. Por el momento, la lista se está coordinando con Scholz.

Según Bild, podemos hablar de "un gran número" de diplomáticos rusos. En concreto, está previsto expulsar hasta 100 personas


----------



## ferrys (4 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Pero entonces:
> 
> son actores haciendose pasar por muertos?
> 
> o son muertos abatidos por Ukrania?



Son armas de destrucción masiva de Sadam, que lo dice Powell. Pedazo de subnormal.


----------



## Azrael_II (4 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ‼
> 
> 1. Por qué fue el ejército ucraniano quien mató a civiles en Bucha: un corresponsal especial de Komsomolskaya Pravda @sashakots analiza videos terribles de los suburbios de Kiev, que el ejército ruso dejó hace unos días.
> 
> ...





Chatarrero dijo:


> Me parece muy atrevido buscar la lógica en los actos de un ejército frustrado y en retirada.



Otro mas al ignore, llevo casi 100. Nos toman por tontos? O es para los usuarios no registrados o bien registrados pero ayer no utilizan el ignore?


----------



## palmerita (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Azrael_II (4 Abr 2022)

Al ignore . Me he equivocado de persona


----------



## Trajanillo (4 Abr 2022)

manalons dijo:


> Pues como los famosos ataques químicos en Siria que provocaron que el Trump lanzara unos pocos de misiles. Se trata de involucrar a la opinión pública y a algún país que está pensándoselo. Menos mal que les ha dado por hacer un escenario de cadáveres y no reventar una planta química o poner un camión cargado de cloro al lado de un colegio



Y quien te dice que no lo harán.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Entiendo cuando alguien pasa al ignore a un spamer o a un trol... pero cuando pasas al ignore a un tío porque si (o porque no te gustan sus opiniones), es que eres un imbécil.



En ese sentido, se como eres y es algo que te honra.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Abr 2022)

Como ya dije ayer, en las redes sociales rusas empiezan a ver traidores por todas partes…y al final los políticos se sienten aludidos e intentan salvar los muebles…
"Un traidor siempre tiene…la cara de un traidor. Lo principal es distinguir a esta persona a tiempo", añadió.








Медведев призвал вовремя отличать лица предателей родины от патриотов


Патриотизм проявляется не в мыслях, а в поступках, считает зампред Совбеза России Дмитрий Медведев. РИА Новости, 03.04.2022




ria.ru





La sombra del partido comunista es larga…y puede volver.


----------



## Giles Amaury (4 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Por algún misterio que ignoro (jamás tuve un cruce de palabras con él), yo estoy en su ignore.
> 
> Entiendo cuando alguien pasa al ignore a un spamer o a un trol... pero cuando pasas al ignore a un tío porque si (o porque no te gustan sus opiniones), es que eres un imbécil.
> 
> Si alguien quiere enviarle este comentario, agradecido.



Debe de tener metido al 99% en el ignore. Me pregunto para qué sigue participando en el foro si prácticamente no puede leer a nadie y nadie le puede leer a él.

Yo estoy igual que tú porque no recuerdo haber cruzado ni media palabra con él y me metió en el ignore igual. Y por lo que he leído por ahí hay mucha gente igual: los tiene en el ignore y no saben por qué.


----------



## vil. (4 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> por un lado la guerra esta ganada, cuando eliminen a su ritmo la bolsa de tropas ukras no les quedara ejercito, conque eliminen arsenales y con movilidad vayan conquistando terreno a su paso, se hacen con el pais y sin tocar kiev que caerá por su propio peso.
> 
> por otro lado la guerra contra el dólar ya esta ganada ahora queda un alarga agonía para USA, jodidos tiempos interesantes




Por partes...

Lo más importante no tenemos información total y absoluta de cómo estaba y está la situación, podemos percibir según determinados indicadores dicha situación pero no REALMENTE cual es.

En cuanto a la guerra en sí misma y desde un punto de vista económico y financiero y creo que militar igualmente, había esencialmente dos fórmulas para la invasión:

- La primera un golpe rápido y que el ejército Ucraniano pegase un golpe de estado y se cambiasen los poderes. Yo en principio daba por descontado que era el mejor escenario para la invasión y para todos en general. Tenia en contra el que el ejército Ucraniano lleva siendo entrenado y acomodado a la OTAN y a la jerarquía de mando de un operativo antiruso durante años, lo cual TENIAN necesariamente que saberlo los rusos y a mayores muchos de los militares pro-rusos ya estaban defendiendo a las repúblicas separatistas... pero cabía esa posibilidad...

- La segunda es la guerra lenta y parsimoniosa. Esta es la guerra lógica para Rusia. Es sencillo de entender, con un ejército preparado como el Ucraniano realizar una guerra relámpago no tiene sentido, salvo que estés dispuesto a arrasar todo a tu paso y que no quede en pié ni un sólo edificio (Irak, por poner un caso, cuando invadió EE.UU.). Tiene enormes ventajas este tipo de guerra de desgaste, sólo hay que mirar a Siria. Primero el rival avanza, o como en este caso Ucrania sostiene la invasión; en Siria fue una parte dura, pues el ejército Sirio se fue desangrando y a cada paso elevaba la moral y las capacidades de los mercenarios antisirios. En esta defensa, sin embargo, hay una cosa que no se ve, pero está presente, la NECESIDAD imperiosa de mantener líneas de abastecimientos sobreestendidas, mira el territorio ocupado por Rusia y mira el ocupado por el ejército Ucraniano. Los rusos pueden y atacan constantemente esos avituallamientos, ESPECIALMENTE los que tienen que ver con combustibles y demás. ESTO HOY en los soldados de los países importantes es VITAL, no son guerreros del tipo afgano o norvietnamitas que podías caminar y no precisaban más que algo de alimento, HOY los soldados de cualquier potencia media consumen una barbaridad de energía día; sin esa energía o complicando su asistencia el TINGLADO militar que montes se va a ir desangrando ECONOMICAMENTE y físicamente de manera permanente y lenta, pero INEXORABLE sino cambias esa situación, lo que sucedió en Siria en el mismo momento que los rusos enviaron aviones de combate y empezaron a laminar las capacidades de avituallar que tenían los mercenarios. Hemos vuelto en cierto sentido a los asedios de castillos, sólo que ahora se asedian capacidades, basta evitar que se reciban suministros para que en el término de unos meses empiecen a caer uno tras otro los obstáculos por sí mismos y ante la falta de casi todo lo imprescindible, que se puede resumir en: ENERGÍA.

Mi opinión, que no deja de ser más que mera especulación de alguien sin mayores conocimientos de estrategia militar, pero consciente de lo que es la economía, pues es simple: el ejército Ucraniano tiene hasta verano para mantener una cierta compostura y nivel de optimismo, pero a partir de ahí poco a poco y sin pausa van a darse diferentes escenarios nada positivos y bastante lamentable para ellos. La escasez que ahora ya deben tener muchas veces empezará a hacerse endémica y fruto de ello muchos de los mercenarios querrá más paga o salirse, es decir, la morarl ya no será alta o lo que es peor empezará a resquebrajarse notablemente. A ello habrá que sumar una población que si ahora víctima del miedo está amedrentada y es fácilmente acallada, dejará de serlo en cuanto las penurias e iniquidades empiecen a hacer insoportables sus días, lo que provocará una constante imposibilidad de mantener escenarios fáciles de manejar y se volverá una enorme problemática, máxime si tenemos en consideración que la moral del ejército ucraniano se vendrá abajo...

Dicho todo esto, dudo que Rusia tenga INTERÉS en ocupar toda Ucrania, no olvidemos que lo difícil de todo esto no es ocupar un país, ni siquiera mantenerlo bajo un yugo, lo complejo es MANTENER económicamente una población de más de 30 millones de habitantes... a Rusia me da la impresión que lo que le interesa de verdad es el oriente ucraniano, más rico y dejar a Europa el resto, menos rico y que requeriría enormes inversiones de capital constante, siendo una sangría... dudo que además les deje salida al mar, evitando así zonas de abastecimientos portuarios...

En cuanto a la guerra con respeto del Dolar, Rusia no tiene capacidad para ser alternativa y si bien puede descabezar al Tio Sam en ese rubro, lo cierto es que guste o no EE.UU. es un buen negocio para casi todos, en el fondo, SALVO PARA LOS CIUDADANOS estadounidenses, que se ven obligados a consumir de todo y de todos, con lo cual no pueden en ningún caso mejorar su posición competitiva... el problema hoy en día con el Tio Sam es que su único negocio rentable, el sistema industrial-militar ya consume unos recursos tan BESTIALES que ni siquiera con el dolar e intercambios mercantiles del nivel que se tenían sólo hace unos años DA PARA mantener ese STATU-QUO y sobre todo ese sistema industrial-militar... basta ver el nivel de deuda INSOSTENIBLE que ha ido creciendo a pasos agigantados y todo el mundo sabe es IMPAGABLE...

Pero, la pregunta aquí es: ¿y sin el dolar qué?... pues sin el dolar, mayormente el abismo... esa deuda impagable del Tio Sam ampara todo una retahila de consumo BESTIAL a nivel mundial... si deja de existir en un determinado momento, probablemente y dependiendo hasta dónde dejase de existir asistiríamos a una reducción que no es menos probablemente de un 30% a 50% del PIB global... ESO ES ALGO BRUTAL y supondría una crisis DEFLACIONARIA como no se ha visto otra y con aumentos de precios (que sugerirían inflación y no serían más que la caída de las economías de escala) bestiales que producirían desabastecimientos y demás... ¿estamos ahí?.. ya lo veremos, pero en principio las noticias van en ese sentido y entonces...

Pero tiempo al tiempo...


----------



## Trajanillo (4 Abr 2022)

Chatarrero dijo:


> Me parece muy atrevido buscar la lógica en los actos de un ejército frustrado y en retirada.



Y usted sabe que está en retirada y que está frustrado porque está metido en alguna unidad del ejercito ruso.

Además, no ha sido una retirada por presión de los ucranianos, ya avisaron que para seguir con las negociaciones de paz se replegaban, que no es lo mismo.


----------



## kenny220 (4 Abr 2022)

Temblar y Reendios que el ejército ruso esta en la frontera. 
Preparar las banderas y flores para sacar cuando llegue el ejército ruso. 
Temblar cuando el ejército ruso os ocupa

Temblar cuando el ejército ruso se retira, perdon se reorganiza


----------



## ferrys (4 Abr 2022)

Agilipollado dijo:


> El error de los rusos es no planificar una guerra.
> 
> - Ucrania es un país enorme, planifica bien la logística, peazo gilipollas
> 
> ...



Cojones , te tenían que haber preguntado a ti lumbreras. Ahora los expertos de este foro son todos expertos generales.
Joder, que se quedan sin bombas, las manda China y corralito garantizado. 
Así que el rublo cotizando como antes de la guerra, 300.000 millones que van a cobrar de mas por la venta de gas y petróleo, el ejercito embolsando todo lo que interesa y fortificado que los euronazis no saben que hacer si atacar o quedarse en Kiev. 
Y según los lumbreras es que no saben por que se ha ido Mcdonalds y eso no se lo esperaban.


----------



## El-Mano (4 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Asi ... Es muy de partidos democráticos jugarse el dinero de otros sabiendo que tu culo lo tienes caliente y además es que la desconexión con la realidad que tiene esta gente es asombrosa. Ni soy proruso, ni soy proucraniano ni soy nada porque no creo que aquí haya victimas y verdugos, lo que esta en juego es otra cosa ... EEUU esta cobrandonos impuestos por evitar su propio declive como potencia y eso nos va a llevar a la ruina a todos empezando por los que ya estabamos más cerca de ella que somos los españoles. La matanza de Bucha puede servir de excusa para eliminar totalmente el suministro de gas y petroleo. Si eso ocurre una inflación del 20 % o del 40 % es solamente el inicio ... Después vendrá hambre, pobreza enérgetica, enfermedades, problemas de abastecimiento y cada país UE haciendo la guerra por si mismo. El problema es que hay países que estan dispuestos a eso, a que sus ciudadano pasen por eso ....(por supuesto a sus lideres ni les rozan esas situaciones). La gente no debería ser tan tonta como para creerselo ... en el mundo hay muchas situaciones injustas y muchos países donde la barbaríe ocurre todos los días sin que Occidente necesite arruinar a sus ciudadanos para solucionarlo y sin que ni siquiera importe tres pepinos en la mayoría de los casos. El hecho de que con Ucrania las cosas sean distintas quiere decir que hay algo más en juego y al menos deberíamos saber que es.



Fácil. La supremacia de occidente y la caida del dolar.


----------



## otroyomismo (4 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Off topic Nos jugamos esto. Esto es la nueva Ucrania de Zelenski esto es Europa
> 
> Feto de 3 meses como plato en un restaurante de moda NWO en España
> 
> ...



y gilipollas cum laude, el y los que van a restaurante:


_(...) admite quien asegura que «lo más extremo» que ha servido en los 24 años de Mugaritz ha sido *una angula viva* para que el cliente decidiera comérsela o indultarla (...)
«Abrimos puertas nuevas pero es una evolución de cosas que ya hemos hecho y tienen más recorrido, como fermentos y usos de enzimas», apunta quien ha ofrecido una versión de la clásica sopa de cebolla con el bulbo sin cocinar pero reblandecido con pectinasa o *una manzana cubierta de moho*. (...)_









Mugaritz desconcierta en Madrid con platos como el cocido mímesis de un embrión humano de tres meses


Andoni Luis Aduriz apuesta por «una belleza alternativa que está en las antípodas de lo convencional»



www.lavozdegalicia.es


----------



## manalons (4 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Y quien te dice que no lo harán.



Cierto es. Fracasó el escenario del famoso teatro lleno de civiles destrozados por una bomba rusa. Si esto falla lo siguiente será el ataque químico. Pero la OTAN sabe que poner un pié en Ucrania significaría la tercera guerra mundial. Y eso se sabe como empieza pero no como acaba.


----------



## visaman (4 Abr 2022)

cual es la situación económica USA actual y que podría producirles un desequilibrio?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Abr 2022)

Las batallas por Mariupol están entrando en la etapa final, el ejército ruso ha empujado a los nacionalistas a las afueras de la ciudad, más cerca de la zona industrial, y tiene la intención de bloquearlos por completo. Esto fue anunciado el 4 de abril por el corresponsal de Izvestia Roman Polshakov desde la escena.


Operación especial en Donbass el 4 de abril. Transmisión de texto
Cómo se están desarrollando los eventos en la LDNR, en Ucrania y en el mundo en su contexto: en el informe en línea de Izvestia
Como dijo, se aconseja a los periodistas que se queden detrás de los muros, es mejor no salir al espacio abierto. Todavía hay edificios de gran altura ocupados por militantes ucranianos. Los militares tienen que limpiarlos metro a metro.

“Abrimos la puerta, tiramos un sable y fumamos”, le dijo uno de los marines a un periodista.

Los militares de Chechenia los ayudan.


Los residentes locales todavía se esconden en refugios antiaéreos y sótanos. En uno de ellos hay unas cien personas, en su mayoría ancianos y niños.

Uno de los residentes locales contó cómo operan los nacionalistas. Según él, los hombres son desnudados, sacados y fusilados.

“El hombre andaba con agua, le dispararon, le quitaron las berenjenas y se fueron. Se sientan debajo de las entradas, quien viene de este lado, golpean a todos ”, dijo un residente local llamado Vladimir.

Como señaló el lunes Eduard Basurin, representante de la Milicia Popular de la RPD, el centro de Mariupol quedó bajo el control de las fuerzas de la república.

“En Mariupol todavía se está limpiando la ciudad, casi ya controlamos la parte central de la ciudad, este es uno de los distritos que nos resistió, queda la zona industrial y el puerto”, dijo al aire de la Rossiya . 24 canales de televisión .

Los combates continúan en el área de Staromaryinka, en este momento alrededor del 40% de los asentamientos están bajo el control de las fuerzas de la RPD, agregó.

El día anterior , el Ministerio de Defensa ruso dijo que la parte ucraniana había interrumpido las operaciones humanitarias para evacuar a la población y los extranjeros de Mariupol. Recordó que a partir de las 06:00 horas del 4 de abril de 2022, la parte rusa reabre un corredor humanitario para rescatar a ciudadanos extranjeros y civiles de Mariupol.........









Российские военные вытеснили националистов на окраины Мариуполя


Бои за Мариуполь выходят на финальную стадию, российские военные оттеснили националистов на окраины города, ближе к промзоне и намерены их полностью блокировать. Об этом 4 апреля сообщил корреспондент «Известий» Роман Польшаков с места событий.




iz.ru


----------



## otroyomismo (4 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Ni el uniforme parece ruso....



El camo es "flora digital" que si es ruso. Y es un mono con sobrechaqueta de "cuello acolchado". Asi que hay cierta probabilidad de que lo sea. Antes vendian fotos de pilotos rusos con un mono naranja. Asi que vete tu a saber cual es el correcto.


----------



## kenny220 (4 Abr 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> El camo es "flora digital" que si es ruso. Y es un mono con sobrechaqueta de "cuello acolchado". Asi que hay cierta probabilidad de que lo sea. Antes vendian fotos de pilotos rusos con un mono naranja. Asi que vete tu a saber cual es el correcto.



Mono naranja, Marina los que salen de Crimea, por si caen al agua.


----------



## visaman (4 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> LAS CADENAS MINORISTAS ALEMANAS AUMENTARÁN LOS PRECIOS DE LOS ALIMENTOS EN UN 20-50% A PARTIR DEL LUNES



a cuanto esta el kilo de salchichas franfurk, la cerveza mas barata y el kilo de kartofen


----------



## Mongolo471 (4 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Por algún misterio que ignoro (jamás tuve un cruce de palabras con él), yo estoy en su ignore.
> 
> Entiendo cuando alguien pasa al ignore a un spamer o a un trol... pero cuando pasas al ignore a un tío porque si (o porque no te gustan sus opiniones), es que eres un imbécil.
> 
> Si alguien quiere enviarle este comentario, agradecido.



Quien pone a gente en ignore, son unos parguelas.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Quien pone a gente en ignore, son unos parguelas.



Al ignorar…por multinick premium latoso…


----------



## Mongolo471 (4 Abr 2022)

¿Pero Torra sigue ahí?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Abr 2022)

*Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF destruyeron el puesto de mando de la brigada mecanizada separada 24 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania*
Según el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, como resultado de un ataque en el aeródromo de Balovnoye en los suburbios de Nikolaev, que se infligió el 3 de abril, "se confirmó la destrucción de tres helicópteros de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas"



https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/14270767


----------



## Mongolo471 (4 Abr 2022)

El presidente de Cataluña al que echaron por hacer el subnormal, también llamado El Pingüino.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Abr 2022)

Los restos de un caza Su-35S derribado cerca de Izyum el 3 de abril


----------



## magufone (4 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Lo lógico, cuando pasan mierdas como las de Bucha, es primero investigar y luego acusar, no a la inversa. De hecho, es lo lógico ante cualquier delito.
> 
> 
> 
> Hay un detalle que se está pasando por alto a sabiendas, y son los brazaletes blancos en los brazos de muchos cuerpos. Bien vale la duda, joder.



Cuando sin todavia aportar ninguna prueba ni iniciar ninguna investigación seria lo tienen tan claro...
Pues lo de siempre, primero las conclusiones y luego la fabricación de pruebas. Siria o Yugoslavia style.


----------



## arriondas (4 Abr 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Cojones , te tenían que haber preguntado a ti lumbreras. Ahora los expertos de este foro son todos expertos generales.
> Joder, que se quedan sin bombas, las manda China y corralito garantizado.
> Así que el rublo cotizando como antes de la guerra, 300.000 millones que van a cobrar de mas por la venta de gas y petróleo, el ejercito embolsando todo lo que interesa y fortificado que los euronazis no saben que hacer si atacar o quedarse en Kiev.
> Y según los lumbreras es que no saben por que se ha ido Mcdonalds y eso no se lo esperaban.




Bueno, para eso se hace la propaganda. Pare condicionar el punto de vista de la gente, para crear opinión. Se apoyan en la falta de conocimiento de ciertos temas por parte del ciudadano medio.


----------



## arriondas (4 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Quien pone a gente en ignore, son unos parguelas.



Depende. Si lo que hace el otro es insultarte de mala manera, o no aporta nada (sólo está para tocar los cojones), pues... Yo antes no metía a nadie en el ignore, pero ahora sí. No masivamente, desde luego. Algunos aportan, aunque no estés de acuerdo con ellos.


----------



## visaman (4 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> A este paso, se van a cagar en la madre que parió al Zelensky... y al Scholz.
> 
> Problema gordo, el aumento de los precios de la cesta de la compra. Muchas revueltas han tenido como pistoletazo de salida la subida del coste de los alimentos. Con eso no se juega.



pondrán salchichas baratas con alto contenido en fécula de patata y listo


----------



## vil. (4 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> cual es la situación económica USA actual y que podría producirles un desequilibrio?



La situación del Tio Sam se ve en los PRESIDENCIABLES que han optado a tal cargo en los últimos años... 

Hoy EE.UU. es un muerto-viviente, que es IMPRESCINDIBLE e INVIABLE... está TOTALMENTE desequilibrado, existe y es, porque es preciso que exista y sea, pero... 

Una locura como no cabe otra... si EE.UU. cae, el sunami mundial arrasará todo lo imaginable... y si subsiste devorará todo a su paso y a cada paso más rápido e intensamente que el anterior... y ya probablemente no le quedan más de tres o cuatro pasos que dar sin comerse el mundo literalmente y empezar a escasearle comida...

Mientras sus ciudadanos cada día viven peor...

La ruta de EE.UU es en sí misma suicida, pero de querer cambiarla también sería suicida...

Ya me contarás...


----------



## Malevich (4 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Creo que hay dos factores aquí, ambos vinculados y ambos importantes.
> 
> Por un lado es muy posible que imaginaron esto como una campaña "corta y rápida". Esa expectativa no se cumplió. Tiro por la culata.
> 
> ...



Además de esto hay que tener en cuenta el más que probable ataque ucro a Dombass para primeros de marzo.
Para parar eso había que adelantarse y por tanto no había tiempo a "ir con todo".
Aún improvisando y con el territorio ganado en el sur y el nivel de destrucción del ejército ucraniano se puede decir que ha sido un éxito.
La clave es limpiar Mariupol y aplastar el ejército ucro del este, no hay más. Una vez hecho esto la guerra está vista para sentencia.
Como tal la OTAN no va a entrar, eso está más que sabido y más después de la retirada de los barquitos gringos del Mar Negro, el montaje de Bucha es pura propaganda, hacer fracasar las negociaciones para prolongar la agonía y el sufrimiento un poco más (la psicopatía es el elemento definitorio de la mentalidad anglosajona) y probablemente lo máximo que implique será un nuevo paquete de sanciones para hacer más daño a la UE.
Con respecto a dar armas ofensivas a Ucrania (tanques, aviones....) es algo probable, pero a ver qué recorrido tiene teniendo en cuenta que se han quedado sin refinerías....

El montaje de Bucha hay que leerlo en clave interna, maiz para las masas cretinizadas europeas, el malestar empieza a escalar en muchos países en paralelo a la inflación y carestía, las elecciones en Hungría, varios países que ya han dicho que pagarán en rublos y lo que haga falta, etc... Hay un jugoso artículo hoy en el Inmundo, la sombra de Trump empieza a ser alargada y el 62% de los americanos creen que con Donaldo en la casa Blanca no habría habido ataque ruso a Ucrania.


----------



## crocodile (4 Abr 2022)

Estas un poco pesadito, sin acritud.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## magufone (4 Abr 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Madre mia, acabo de volver a ver el vídeo y es cierto!



Al principio pense en una gota de agua del parabrisas pero viendolo mas detenidamente una gota de agua NO es.
He visto a algunos foreros que insistian en la gota de agua... Y algun twittero. Pero no es una gota.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Además de esto hay que tener en cuenta el más que probable ataque ucro a Dombass para primeros de marzo.
> Para parar eso había que adelantarse y por tanto no había tiempo a "ir con todo".
> Aún improvisando y con el territorio ganado en el sur y el nivel de destrucción del ejército ucraniano se puede decir que ha sido un éxito.
> La clave es limpiar Mariupol y aplastar el ejército ucro del este, no hay más. Una vez hecho esto la guerra está vista para sentencia.
> ...



Por aquí, por el norte, acaban de subir la barra de pan 25 céntimos de euro….¿la culpa?…la guerra de Ucrania dicen…


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)

Gangrena 3 ha editado cuidadosemente los videos del performance de Bucha eliminando todos los brazaletes blancos, solo se les ha escapado uno, supongo que por su dificil posición.


----------



## magufone (4 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Naaa, que mal pensado es usted... Se lo habran llevado para colocarlo en algun otro genocidio...


----------



## visaman (4 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Asi ... Es muy de partidos democráticos jugarse el dinero de otros sabiendo que tu culo lo tienes caliente y además es que la desconexión con la realidad que tiene esta gente es asombrosa. Ni soy proruso, ni soy proucraniano ni soy nada porque no creo que aquí haya victimas y verdugos, lo que esta en juego es otra cosa ... EEUU esta cobrandonos impuestos por evitar su propio declive como potencia y eso nos va a llevar a la ruina a todos empezando por los que ya estabamos más cerca de ella que somos los españoles. La matanza de Bucha puede servir de excusa para eliminar totalmente el suministro de gas y petroleo. Si eso ocurre una inflación del 20 % o del 40 % es solamente el inicio ... Después vendrá hambre, pobreza enérgetica, enfermedades, problemas de abastecimiento y cada país UE haciendo la guerra por si mismo. El problema es que hay países que estan dispuestos a eso, a que sus ciudadano pasen por eso ....(por supuesto a sus lideres ni les rozan esas situaciones). La gente no debería ser tan tonta como para creerselo ... en el mundo hay muchas situaciones injustas y muchos países donde la barbaríe ocurre todos los días sin que Occidente necesite arruinar a sus ciudadanos para solucionarlo y sin que ni siquiera importe tres pepinos en la mayoría de los casos. El hecho de que con Ucrania las cosas sean distintas quiere decir que hay algo más en juego y al menos deberíamos saber que es.



no se, yo poniéndome a pensar en lo que dices creo que USA para prolongar su estatus necesita controlar le petróleo el gas y las materias primas rusas.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Al principio pense en una gota de agua del parabrisas pero viendolo mas detenidamente una gota de agua NO es.
> He visto a algunos foreros que insistian en la gota de agua... Y algun twittero. Pero no es una gota.



Lo de la puta gota surgió de un tuitero desconocido, lo malo es que fué comprado inmediatamente por Irina, la guresa de twitter, no que me dejó ojiplático, pues nos la habian vendido como pobre perseguida por el hipster de la Sexta, le mande un tuit sarcástico y me contestó con que ese video ¡afectaba a su reputación! empiezo a pensar que en realidad ese tia sea un agent provocateur.


----------



## pgas (4 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Por algún misterio que ignoro (jamás tuve un cruce de palabras con él), yo estoy en su ignore.
> 
> Entiendo cuando alguien pasa al ignore a un spamer o a un trol... pero cuando pasas al ignore a un tío porque si (o porque no te gustan sus opiniones), es que eres un imbécil.
> 
> Si alguien quiere enviarle este comentario, agradecido.




Acaso piensas que cada ignore de mi lista es un asunto personal? son muy pocos en realidad

No has pensado que quizá al interfecto simplemente no le agradan tus enganchadas con otros animalillos nacis y prefiere poner distancia, cortar por lo sano ?

en democracia la "convivencia" con un vecino no se impone, eso ya lo sabían los griegos que inventaron el floreo ..


----------



## Mongolo471 (4 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Depende. Si lo que hace el otro es insultarte de mala manera, o no aporta nada (sólo está para tocar los cojones), pues... Yo antes no metía a nadie en el ignore, pero ahora sí. No masivamente, desde luego. Algunos aportan, aunque no estés de acuerdo con ellos.



Da igual, todo forma parte del teatro.


----------



## magufone (4 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Quien pone a gente en ignore, son unos parguelas.



Pues depende; yo a la peña que aporta nunca la pongo ahi: sean contrarios o no; pero a los que insultan, dicen infantiladas, les replican, y no solo no tienen capacidad de respuesta sino que insultan y dan la razon al otro sin saberlo si que los pongo, mas que nada para dejar el foro limpito. Y ya no hablamos de los niños rambo cuneteros que amenazan a tido quisqui con paredones paseillos y cunetillas sin haber pegado un mal tiro en su vida... las mancuernas no disparan...


----------



## crocodile (4 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Los restos de un caza Su-35S derribado cerca de Izyum el 3 de abril
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1012210



Ese es el del piloto que salió .


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (4 Abr 2022)

La prensa inglesa, pidiendo investigación independiente.


----------



## raptors (4 Abr 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> El camo es "flora digital" que si es ruso. Y es un mono con sobrechaqueta de "cuello acolchado". Asi que hay cierta probabilidad de que lo sea. Antes vendian fotos de pilotos rusos con un mono naranja. Asi que vete tu a saber cual es el correcto.



Pudiera ser cierto _"eso"_ que dices... pero en este conflicto.. *toda nota generada por ucrania tiene el 85% de probabilidad de ser una nota falsa..!!*. así que el que tu vengas a tratar de convencer de que si podría ser cierta esta nota... deja a uno con la sospecha de que no eres imparcial....


----------



## arriondas (4 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Al principio pense en una gota de agua del parabrisas pero viendolo mas detenidamente una gota de agua NO es.
> He visto a algunos foreros que insistian en la gota de agua... Y algun twittero. Pero no es una gota.



Es la mano... Se ve muy claramente.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (4 Abr 2022)

Muy interesante a quien cita y sobre lo que ha dicho.


----------



## magufone (4 Abr 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> El camo es "flora digital" que si es ruso. Y es un mono con sobrechaqueta de "cuello acolchado". Asi que hay cierta probabilidad de que lo sea. Antes vendian fotos de pilotos rusos con un mono naranja. Asi que vete tu a saber cual es el correcto.



El mono naranja segun tengo entendido no se usa ya ni en los mig 31; lo que me llama la atención es la falta de disitintivos.


----------



## crocodile (4 Abr 2022)

De ahí a que me llame usted agente OTAN va un trecho


----------



## Mongolo471 (4 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Pues depende; yo a la peña que aporta nunca la pongo ahi: sean contrarios o no; pero a los que insultan, dicen infantiladas, les replican, y no solo no tienen capacidad de respuesta sino que insultan y dan la razon al otro sin saberlo si que los pongo, mas que nada para dejar el foro limpito. Y ya no hablamos de los niños rambo cuneteros que amenazan a tido quisqui con paredones paseillos y cunetillas sin haber pegado un mal tiro en su vida... las mancuernas no disparan...



Como ya le he dicho a otro forero, forma parte del teatro.


----------



## Seronoser (4 Abr 2022)

Kabraloka dijo:


> retirada humillante
> 
> Los rusos han quedado como el culo.



Tan humillante que aquí estás llorando jajaj


----------



## NoRTH (4 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Naaa, que mal pensado es usted... Se lo habran llevado para colocarlo en algun otro genocidio...




se levanto para sacar una foto


----------



## Azrael_II (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## magufone (4 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Como ya le he dicho a otro forero, forma parte del teatro.



Eso es cierto. Pero a mi no me gustan los dialogos de besugos. A esos payasetes los coloco en el ignore, mejor para ellos y para mi. Ya lo hice con el corona y con esto lo mismo.


----------



## McNulty (4 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El grave error de Putiniano fue no entrar con todo y sin contemplaciones, cuanto más dure la guerra más van a joder los otanicos y más sanciones van a poner aunque nos jodan vivos a Europa pero USA manda.
> Creo que USA/OTAN piensan que el kremlin nunca usará armas nucleares pero como dices los están acorralando tanto que si las puede usar.
> Pero a ellos si se destruye Europa les da igual con tal de que USA salga ganando.



Si entras con todo haces una masacre de civiles, y eso no es plan. Los ukros son primos hermanos de los rusos. No puedes reducir a cenizas Kiev sin que la comunidad internacional se te eche encima (incluyo aquí a los BRICS). 

Putin ha cometido un error al no centrarse en el donbass primero. Que era el casus belli principal de la operación militar. Los rusos han mareado mucho la perdiz. A estas alturas, mínimo tendría que conseguir la liberación del donbass + anexión de territorios al sur tipo Kherson u Odessa, para que le salga rentable todo esto.


----------



## raptors (4 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> “Por cada tanque ruso pronto habrá 10 sistemas antitanque en Ucrania”, le dice Blinken a @CNNSotu cuando se le pregunta sobre el apoyo de Estados Unidos a Ucrania.



ese viejito senil esta mas pa alla... que pa acá...


----------



## Mongolo471 (4 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> La prensa inglesa, pidiendo investigación independiente.



Eso de peor que el ISIS... poco 4chan, liveleak, etc, han visto.


----------



## magufone (4 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1012220



El que tengan tan claro (y tan rapido) que hayan sido los rusos me asusta: estos quieren guerra como sea. Claro, ellos no van a pagar las consecuencias.
Por ahora...


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## raptors (4 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Si entras con todo haces una masacre de civiles, y eso no es plan. Los ukros son primos hermanos de los rusos. No puedes reducir a cenizas Kiev sin que la comunidad internacional se te eche encima (incluyo aquí a los BRICS).
> 
> Putin ha cometido un error al no centrarse en el donbass primero. Que era el casus belli principal de la operación militar. Los rusos han mareado mucho la perdiz. A estas alturas, mínimo tendría que conseguir la liberación del donbass + anexión de territorios al sur tipo Kherson u Odessa, para que le salga rentable todo esto.



Pues como yo no soy militar... le doy todo el beneficio de la duda a la operación rusa en ucrania... ya el tiempo dirá...


----------



## Mongolo471 (4 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Eso es cierto. Pero a mi no me gustan los dialogos de besugos. A esos payasetes los coloco en el ignore, mejor para ellos y para mi. Ya lo hice con el corona y con esto lo mismo.



Cada cual elige, pero para mi, es absurdo. Yo me descojono de quien me insulta porque se la ha comido doblada y ni se entera, o simplemente ni le respondo.


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2022)

Del parte de Guerra de The Saker de ayer conocemos casi todo por eso no lo copio integro.




__





Sitrep: Operation Z | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is






...
https://sputniknews.com/20220403/ruble-payment-scheme-russia-uses-with-gas-will-be-extended-to-new-groups-of-goods-in-future—1094440515.html

Mientras tanto, Rusia anuncia que el esquema de pago en rublos pronto se extenderá a otros productos valiosos que podrían paralizar a Europa y EE.UU gran conmoción y cambio de juego; cosas como *trigo, paladio y otros metales preciosos*, etc.

Hasta el momento, 3 países han aceptado pagar rublos por el gas, incluida Eslovaquia.


En cuanto a la importante situación en el campo de la 'aviación civil', que es una de las pocas áreas en las que Occidente pudo realmente lastimar a Rusia, hay nuevos grandes desarrollos:


_“El 31 de marzo tuvo lugar una reunión aplazada dos veces con el presidente de la Federación Rusa. 
Soluciones de compresión seca: 
- Los aviones extranjeros no se entregarán a los arrendadores 
- Volarán en Rusia y cubrirán la red 
de vuelos nacionales - Todos ellos fueron transferidos por la fuerza al registro ruso (actualmente, aproximadamente 800 transatlánticos) 
- y reasegurados por aseguradoras rusas 
- se ha encontrado una solución para repuestos y mantenimiento, pero no se anuncia públicamente 
- a largo plazo, se hizo una apuesta en nuestra propia producción de aviones 
- MS-21 se desplaza 1-2 años "hacia la derecha" ( debido a la sustitución adicional de importaciones) 
- Rostec promete hasta 500 aviones de modelos "grandes" para 2030.
- a mediano plazo, comenzará la producción en masa del Tu-214 e Il-96-400, esto ya es en 2022-23. 
- se lanzó el programa "air cashback" (es decir, compensación de parte del costo de los boletos aéreos en vuelos nacionales. El financiamiento se asignará por un monto de 100 mil millones de rublos)_

Más detalles aquí:
https://www.atorus.ru/news/press-center/new/59403.html

En resumen, 800 aviones de pasajeros por valor de miles de millones fueron transferidos oficialmente al registro ruso (es decir, incautados), han sido completamente reasegurados por las compañías de seguros rusas. El gran problema del que todos hablaron fue cómo Rusia obtendría piezas de repuesto, ya que los países occidentales bloquearían cualquier entrega de piezas de repuesto y los expertos estimaron que esto daría como resultado que estos aviones solo se pudieran utilizar durante semanas. Algunos hipotetizaron que India o China ayudarían en este sentido, pero el anuncio aquí establece que se encontró una solución, pero no revelarán cuál es.

En resumen, parece que Rusia está al tanto de este problema y no permitirá que se convierta en un punto débil importante o fuente de derrota por las sanciones.


...
_Sobre los vuelos de los aviones espia de la OTAN_


Como se puede ver, la OTAN está en todo momento dando vueltas frenéticamente en cada centímetro posible de la frontera a la que legalmente se les permite acercarse, recopilando información para transmitir al comando ucraniano para ayudarlos en todas las formas posibles contra Rusia.

La mayoría de la gente no se da cuenta de que la OTAN se ha integrado completamente con Ucrania de esa manera y explica muchas de las hazañas que Ucrania puede lograr, no solo en los ataques de precisión contra las tropas rusas, sino también en el conocimiento excepcional de las áreas de cobertura del radar ruso para poder eludirlos, como en el incidente de evacuación de Mariupol o la huelga de las instalaciones petroleras de Belgorod.

Después de todo, Five Eyes admitió su total compromiso con Ucrania: https://www.rt.com/news/552815-new-zealand-uk-ukraine/

Nueva Zelanda incluso dijo que utilizaría su poder de procesamiento bruto y la diferencia de zona horaria para ayudar a Ucrania, de modo que sus analistas puedan trabajar durante el día, enviar información a Ucrania por la noche, etc.

...


Los refuerzos blindados rusos continúan llegando a Bielorrusia y áreas de Ucrania en preparación para la Fase 2 que probablemente comenzará después de la caída de Mariupol.


----------



## visaman (4 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> La situación del Tio Sam se ve en los PRESIDENCIABLES que han optado a tal cargo en los últimos años...
> 
> Hoy EE.UU. es un muerto-viviente, que es IMPRESCINDIBLE e INVIABLE... está TOTALMENTE desequilibrado, existe y es, porque es preciso que exista y sea, pero...
> 
> ...



una solución quiero o algo aunque sean 22 miyoyes de naves de reticulin


----------



## magufone (4 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> ese viejito senil esta mas pa alla... que pa acá...



Da igual... Aunque fuera verdad no se trata del numero, sino de como se opera con ellos... La infanteria con estos sistemas es especialmente vulnerable ante artilleria por ejemplo, ya que tienen que posicionarse de una determinada forma, y no pueden concentrarse en una zona del frente sin exponerse a la artilleria. Aqui Raytheon esta haciendo una campaña de marketing guapa guapa


----------



## Seronoser (4 Abr 2022)

Averroes dijo:


> Aquí hay muchas cosas en juego y no sólo desgraciadamente la vida de los ucranianos.
> Si entra la OTAN, convencionalmente hablando Rusia le dura 2 semanas a estos, visto el desempeño en la campaña. Lo que nos llevaría al inicio del uso de armas nucleares.
> No sé, es que no le veo a esto ningún tipo de salida negociada.



Algunos tenéis en la cabeza muchos pajaritos de la Sexta, Antena 3, Telecinco y CNN, todo junto.
Rusia le dura dos semanas a quien??    
Ya te veo a ti en el frente luchando contra los chechenos si jajajajajajajajajajajaja, con perspectiva de género.

No pudieron los nazis con su ejército entrar ni en Moscú, ni Napoleón entrando doblegó a Rusia, pero la Otan va a aplastar a Rusia 

Chico, tú no te has leido el hilo?
Rusia tiene 150.000 soldados en Ucrania, que por otro lado es el mayor ejército de Europa. Con un 10% de sus capacidades, controla el 30% de Ucrania, y:

- Se ha follado a la marina ucraniana
- Ya no hay ejército del Aire ucraniano
- El 95% de los vehículos militares ucras están destruidos.
- Más de 50.000 soldados ucros están criando malvas


Si la OTAN osa entrar en zona de guerra, Rusia se va a follar a quien se ponga por delante; esto es tan evidente, que la OTAN hace como tú, ladra mucho, que cuidado que entramos, que cuidado que ya verás, que mucho ojo como entremos, que ay ay ay que entramos...pero no hace NADA. Rien de Rien. Y no, no hace falta pepinazo nuclear. Ya lo estamos viendo.

Y así va a seguir meses, porque Rusia está limpiando. Y le va a llevar un tiempo, pero no hay prisa.
Así que relajaros todos, y disfrutad del camino.


----------



## Fauna iberica (4 Abr 2022)

parece que no tuvo mucho exito la convocatoria del no a la guerra.

Otra cuestion os habeis dado cuenta que la castuza y sus corifeos de los medios ladran mucho, pero hasta ahora no han convocado a movilizaciones masivas en la calle contra la guerra y putin?.

Sera que no las tienen todas consigo?.
*Apenas 250 personas se manifiestan en Madrid reclamando el «NI Putin NI Otan»*
Unas 250 personas se manifiestan en Madrid por la salida de las tropas rusas de Ucrania y contra la «injerencia imperialista» de la OTAN: «¡Ni Putin ni OTAN!». La marcha, convocada por la plataforma Asamblea Popular contra la Guerra de Madrid, Otras consignas fueron: “presupuestos militares para escuelas y hospitales” o “contra el gasto militar, resistencia popular”.








Apenas 250 personas se manifiestan en Madrid reclamando el «NI Putin NI Otan»


Unas 250 personas se manifiestan en Madrid por la salida de las tropas rusas de Ucrania y contra la "injerencia



insurgente.org


----------



## visaman (4 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Por aquí, por el norte, acaban de subir la barra de pan 25 céntimos de euro….¿la culpa?…la guerra de Ucrania dicen…



y algunos no tienen el debito conyugal por la guerra de ucrania


----------



## Elimina (4 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Las batallas por Mariupol están entrando en la etapa final, el ejército ruso ha empujado a los nacionalistas a las afueras de la ciudad, más cerca de la zona industrial, y tiene la intención de bloquearlos por completo. Esto fue anunciado el 4 de abril por el corresponsal de Izvestia Roman Polshakov desde la escena.
> 
> 
> Operación especial en Donbass el 4 de abril. Transmisión de texto
> ...



Joder con la traducción


----------



## crocodile (4 Abr 2022)

Ojo.

Ukronazis han llevado a civiles a punta de pistola a la fábrica de azovistal en Mariupol para usarlos como escudos humanos.
También están robando vehículos privados.

"They brought civilians to the plant by buses, there is such information"

Republican forces practically reached the shore of the Sea of Azov, passing through the residential area of Mariupol.

Ahead is the assault on the Azovstal plant, where the radicals brought civilians who are now used as human shields.

According to them, the radicals take away personal vehicles from local residents for their own purposes.


----------



## arriondas (4 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> El que tengan tan claro (y tan rapido) que hayan sido los rusos me asusta: estos quieren guerra como sea. Claro, ellos no van a pagar las consecuencias.
> Por ahora...



Y ojo, la hostia que se metería Europa desde YA si dejan de comprar gas ruso se escucharía en la galaxia Whirpool. Pero claro, a la casta eso no le afecta; si la cosa se pone muy fea... maletita y para Miami.


----------



## McNulty (4 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Pues como yo no soy militar... le doy todo el beneficio de la duda a la operación rusa en ucrania... ya el tiempo dirá...



Yo espero que por lo menos el donbass lo limpien los rusos o que ucrania lo ceda en las negociaciones de paz. Si no es así, me empezaría a parecer un fracaso total de Putin.


----------



## Michael_Knight (4 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Si entras con todo haces una masacre de civiles, y eso no es plan. Los ukros son primos hermanos de los rusos. No puedes reducir a cenizas Kiev sin que la comunidad internacional se te eche encima (incluyo aquí a los BRICS).
> 
> Putin ha cometido un error al no centrarse en el donbass primero. Que era el casus belli principal de la operación militar. Los rusos han mareado mucho la perdiz. A estas alturas, mínimo tendría que conseguir la liberación del donbass + anexión de territorios al sur tipo Kherson u Odessa, para que le salga rentable todo esto.



¿Pero cómo entrar en Kiev?, si ni siquiera han sido capaces de entrar en Karkov que es mucho más pequeña y está a 9 km de la frontera rusa.


----------



## magufone (4 Abr 2022)

Que casualidad...


----------



## Mongolo471 (4 Abr 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> parece que no tuvo mucho exito la convocatoria del no a la guerra.
> 
> Otra cuestion os habeis dado cuenta que la castuza y sus corifeos de los medios ladran mucho, pero hasta ahora no han convocado a movilizaciones masivas en la calle contra la guerra y putin?.
> 
> ...



Y seguro que olía a porro, y de los 250, 100 eran perros y 50 flautas.


----------



## Elimina (4 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y tú muy GILIPOLLAS....



Sí, pero eso no es cierto.
Tú sigues siendo un burro, y es verdad.


----------



## Seronoser (4 Abr 2022)

Chatarrero dijo:


> Me parece muy atrevido buscar la lógica en los actos de un ejército frustrado y en retirada.



En retirada dice  
Yo acabo de ver pasar por aquí en Istra, a las columnas que vienen de Mariupol, que vuelven cabizbajas camino de Moscú.

Usuarios del 2020, forococheros expulsados, contándonos cómo va la guerra en su cabeza.


----------



## raptors (4 Abr 2022)

Averroes dijo:


> Esto va acabar con la OTAN entrando sí o sí en Ucrania.
> Rusia no se puede permitir no sacar algún tipo de tajada de esta invasión, y necesariamente irá incrementando la contundencia de sus acciones.
> OTAN/EEUU no se puede permitir que, una vez realizada esta invasión, Rusia salga de rositas e incluso con la sensación de que haya sacado algún tipo de tajada.
> Aquí hay muchas cosas en juego y no sólo desgraciadamente la vida de los ucranianos.
> ...



Otro cromador de polla yanqui desolado por que no le salen las cosas a los gUSAnos... _*ja, ja, ja*_


----------



## magufone (4 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> ¿Pero cómo entrar en Kiev?, si ni siquiera han sido capaces de entrar en Karkov que es mucho más pequeña y está a 9 km de la frontera rusa.



A dia de hoy, o tienes apoyos desde dentro y se te rinde el gobierno en pleno con las fuerzas defensivas y te dedicas a limpiar algunas zonas de resistencia, o la unica forma de entrar a una gran urbe es reducirla a escombros con el desastre humanitario que conlleva. Y aun asi...
Kharkov es como medio Madrid de grande, es el doble de grande que Sevilla; hay que castigar mucho mucho antes de entrar. Y luego casi ir casa por casa.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (4 Abr 2022)

jej 


_Me temo que mucha gente no sabe que #Ukraine tiene aproximadamente el PIB per cápita de Namibia. Todas las promesas que se escuchan son absurdas si partimos de esa base. ¿Alguien sabe por qué Putin no se opone a la entrada de Ucrania en la Unión Europea?_

Alguien le responde “_Porque no es posible con la normativa actual_”, a lo que replica:

_Porque no es posible que un holandés medio, francés o español, una vez que todo esto se estabilice, acepte hacer el sacrificio necesario para dedicar parte de sus recursos a reconstruir un país de 44 millones de habitantes sumido en la pobreza.

_


----------



## McNulty (4 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> ¿Pero cómo entrar en Kiev?, si ni siquiera han sido capaces de entrar en Karkov que es mucho más pequeña y está a 9 km de la frontera rusa.



La pregunta es : los rusos tenían la intención de entrar ? Yo pienso que no. Ni en karkov ni en kiev. Lo explica bien un general yankee, los rusos querían extender lo más posible el frente, puesto que estaban en inferioridad numérica.

Nos estamos olvidando que una cosa es la guerra a campo abierto y otra la guerra urbana. Kharkov está siendo bombardeada estratégicamente, solo puntos militares.

Mira sino Mariupol, les está costando un huevo limpiar la ciudad. Kharkov es la segunda ciudad más grande de ucrania, Mariupol la tercera creo. Siendo el atacante, aunque tengas chechenos especializados en guerra urbana, se hace muy muy jodido para cualquier ejército. Tienes que ir edificio a edificio, calle a calle, es una jodienda.....


----------



## magufone (4 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Y ojo, la hostia que se metería Europa desde YA si dejan de comprar gas ruso se escucharía en la galaxia Whirpool. Pero claro, a la casta eso no le afecta; si la cosa se pone muy fea... maletita y para Miami.



Y si no, pal bunker...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Abr 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Joder con la traducción



Lo de tirar un sable es como si estuviésemos en una guerra de hace siglos…


----------



## Kreonte (4 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Que casualidad...



Esto ya es de coña. Nos están tomando el pelo a los ciudadanos, tanto unos como otros. Para levantarse el pueblo europeo y deponer a todos sus líderes. Me suda los cojones ya todo. Los ucranianos no son ningunos santos, las primeras semanas colaba, a medida que van pasando los días y se ven los tuits diarios de los dirigentes es palpable que no es oro todo lo que reluce, y para andar de feladores de los usanos que están como locos para ver si nos hundimos, yo paso.


----------



## otroyomismo (4 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Pudiera ser cierto _"eso"_ que dices... pero en este conflicto.. *toda nota generada por ucrania tiene el 85% de probabilidad de ser una nota falsa..!!*. así que el que tu vengas a tratar de convencer de que si podría ser cierta esta nota... deja a uno con la sospecha de que no eres imparcial....



Pues claro que no soy imparcial, tengo mi sesgo y opinion en este asunto. Pero en este caso lo soy totalmente; me he limitado a hacer un apunte sobre el uniforme del tipo (ni idea de si es un ukra al que han disfrazado o no para crear opinion o un piloto autentico). Simple: el flora digital lo usan los rusos. Tengo yo uno completito (me faltan parte de los accesorios, pero no son baratos y hay que esperar).

Como nota curiosa OT: Nos recomendaron que dada la situacion "alarmista" no llevaramos uniformes rusos en partidas de airsoft en CAT porque hay mucho ucraniano jugando para evitar crear follon o malos entendidos. ¿Que me encontre ayer? Uno huevo de chavales de Spetnatz y "rusos de verdad" con uniformes OTAN pero el parche de la banderita rusa en el mismo. Incluso uno de ellos con casco y uniforme de Vietnam pero tambien con el parche de la banderita rusa en el casco. que cosas...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (4 Abr 2022)

_En Chernihiv está tranquilo por cuarto día. La ciudad está volviendo poco a poco a la vida normal, por supuesto que nunca volverá a ser la misma. La falta de electricidad paraliza el funcionamiento normal 

 _

Lo añado a esto: 

_Rusia se ha retirado por completo de la región de Chernihiv
_


Y a ver qué nos enseñan mañana.


----------



## ProfeInsti (4 Abr 2022)

*Rusia se retira también de la ciudad norteña de Sumy.*


----------



## raptors (4 Abr 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Pues claro que no soy imparcial, tengo mi sesgo y opinion en este asunto. Pero en este caso lo soy totalmente; me he limitado a hacer un apunte sobre el uniforme del tipo (ni idea de si es un ukra al que han disfrazado o no para crear opinion o un piloto autentico). Simple: el flora digital lo usan los rusos. Tengo yo uno completito (me faltan parte de los accesorios, pero no son baratos y hay piros,



*No mas preguntas su señoría...* _jajaja_


----------



## magufone (4 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> jej
> 
> 
> _Me temo que mucha gente no sabe que #Ukraine tiene aproximadamente el PIB per cápita de Namibia. Todas las promesas que se escuchan son absurdas si partimos de esa base. ¿Alguien sabe por qué Putin no se opone a la entrada de Ucrania en la Unión Europea?_
> ...



Solo hace falta nombrar una cosa, de las muchas que hay, solo una: PAC (política agraria comun); solo con eso es IMPOSIBLE que entre, ni a medio plazo.
A los pobres ucranianos se les ha estado mintiendo desde el minuto 1.
Si ni en la OTAN la quieren... solo quieren poner bases alli...


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (4 Abr 2022)

¿Os acordáis cuando en octubre del año pasado empezaban a alertar de apagones en los medios, y que había que estar preparados?
Austria advierte de un posible apagón que podría afectar a todo Europa

Yo sí me acuerdo. Que empezó con los austriacos y poco después era noticia en todas partes. Lo que en ese momento me parecía imposible e injustificado, ahora se me antoja muy probable, viendo la situación actual. Cómo han cambiado las cosas, y justo llevándonos a ese escenario. A veces me da un poco la sensación de que alguien sigue un plan. 

Llamadme conspiranoico, pero que todo esto sea casualidad, no sé... más teniendo en cuenta que hay cosas que parece que las buscan los dirigentes europeos con las sanciones boomerang que imponen.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (4 Abr 2022)

Desconozco la fecha de las fotos, pero deberían ser actuales, creo yo 


_Este es un cementerio en Chernihiv. El sector donde están enterrados nuestros héroes que defendieron a Ucrania de los racistas desde 2014
_


----------



## crocodile (4 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *Rusia se retira también de la ciudad norteña de Sumy.*



Fuente ?


----------



## raptors (4 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Desde las "sanciones" de 2014, el reino de España perdió su mayor mercado hortifrutícola
> fuera de europa: Rusia . 230.000 toneladas en 2013, perdidas, nadie guarda el hueco.
> Ese fue el servilismo del PP a EEUU a costa de sus propios.
> Ahora es el PSOE de Sanchez Castejon quien hace la misma "jugada", pero con la energía.



Lo bueno de esas sanciones es que hizo que rusia generara esos mismos productos.. haciendo que rusia fuera más autosuficiente... _jajaja_


----------



## Seronoser (4 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Por partes...
> 
> Lo más importante no tenemos información total y absoluta de cómo estaba y está la situación, podemos percibir según determinados indicadores dicha situación pero no REALMENTE cual es.
> 
> ...



Buen análisis, que comparto.
Aquí en Moscú, la gente no quiere anexionarse Ucrania, ni Kiev, ni la Polonia del Oeste, básicamente porque no quieren poner más dinero.

Los rusos ya han pagado (hemos pagado), la reconstrucción de Crimea (recordemos que los Ucranianos en 2013 dejaron SIN AGUA, a toda la región). Así que yo mismo con mis impuestos, no quiero pagarle la comida a un tipo polaco que vive en lvov o en Zhytomir y que no me va a aportar nada, aparte del odio a los rusos.

Eso sí, si a cambio de darle parte de mis impuestos a un granjero en Poltava, tengo trigo asegurado para mi familia en los próximos 50 años, entonces no me importa, y lo apoyo económicamente.

Este es el razonamiento ruso, y es el que impera en el país desde hace muchos meses: Ayudemos al Donbas, y protejamos nuestras fronteras, pero no cojamos lo que no nos interesa. Y Kiev, y el Oeste de Ucrania no le interesa a nadie, ni a la propia Ucrania.

Pero mientras esta realidad está ahí, en Occidente, muertos de miedo y de rabia porque no está haciendo NADA, los medios y políticos (y los foreros que copian y pegan los análisis de la tele y prensa de Hispañistán) hablan de fracaso ruso, porque no ha tomado toda Ucrania con 150.000 soldados... 

La realidad es la que es: Rusia va con mucho tiento en el Este, básicamente porque esa zona va a ser rusa después, incluida la población. Por tanto, no le interesa devastarlo todo.

Esto va para largo, como ya dijimos en el foro hace muchas semanas. Y el resto es ruido.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (4 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> ¿Pero cómo entrar en Kiev?, si ni siquiera han sido capaces de entrar en Karkov que es mucho más pequeña y está a 9 km de la frontera rusa.



Jarkov es el mismo problema que Kiev. Es demasiado grande, es la segunda ciudad de Ucrania. Imaginate Mariupol x4 o x5. Es preferible cercarlas. 

En Kiev se intentó primero un golpe de mano, no una batalla de desgaste.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (4 Abr 2022)

Saludos desde la tranquilidad y lejanía de Jacksonville Beach, Florida.


----------



## quinciri (4 Abr 2022)

El que no "entra en el redil" (y cualquiera que sea este redil) es porque no quiere o porque cree que no le conviene , y hay respetarlo.

O dicho de otro modo, a nadie se le puede enseñar lo que puede y debe aprender por sí mismo. POr ejemplo siguiendo con mediana atención el hilo, y no apareciendo de vez en cuando para soltar la burrada que se le ocurra.

Asi que para los "descarriados" más o menos intoxicados y mas o menos intoxicadores, no queda otra que el "ignorar".

No solo para econocmizar en tiempo y para seguir sanamente este hilo, sino también como señal de minimo respeto que se merece también todo descarriado o intoxicador.


----------



## Seronoser (4 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Lo bueno de esas sanciones es que hizo que rusia generara esos mismos productos.. haciendo que rusia fuera más autosuficiente... _jajaja_



También te digo que las sanciones del 2014 fueron un poco pantomima.
Todos los productos entraban por Bielorrusia...


----------



## crocodile (4 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo espero que por lo menos el donbass lo limpien los rusos o que ucrania lo ceda en las negociaciones de paz. Si no es así, me empezaría a parecer un fracaso total de Putin.



Ucrania, perdón USA/OTAN no van a ceder ni un metro de Ucrania, quieren alargar la guerra lo más posible.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ucrania, perdón USA/OTAN no van a ceder nibun metro de Ucrania, quieren alargar la guerra lo más posible.



Como en Siria, Yemen, Libia o Irak…que aún siguen…


----------



## otroyomismo (4 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *No mas preguntas su señoría...* _jajaja_



Por supuesto, no pareces muy inteligente porque no has entendido una mierda dada tu respuesta

Un abrazo, campeon.


----------



## magufone (4 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Pudiera ser cierto _"eso"_ que dices... pero en este conflicto.. *toda nota generada por ucrania tiene el 85% de probabilidad de ser una nota falsa..!!*. así que el que tu vengas a tratar de convencer de que si podría ser cierta esta nota... deja a uno con la sospecha de que no eres imparcial....



Os pongo los uniformes de piloto de caza quellevan los rusos, para comparar:


----------



## Averroes (4 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Algunos tenéis en la cabeza muchos pajaritos de la Sexta, Antena 3, Telecinco y CNN, todo junto.
> Rusia le dura dos semanas a quien??
> Ya te veo a ti en el frente luchando contra los chechenos si jajajajajajajajajajajaja, con perspectiva de género.
> 
> ...



Afortunadamente no veo ese tipo de canales, igual que no veo RT ni ninguno parecido. Porque no compro mierda propagandística de ninguno de los bandos. Como si os pasa a todos los fanáticos de uno y otro lado.

Yo no esconderé (ni tengo por qué hacerlo) que si tengo que tomar partido lo haré por los países occidentales (OTAN, UE, o como quieras llamarlo). Porque representa mis valores, mi cultura, mis tradiciones etc mejor de lo que lo hace Rusia. Y conozco perfectamente las grandes imperfecciones que tiene Occidente, a la cabeza de los cuales están los anglos y sus guerras / manipulaciones. Pero son mis hijos de puta, no son los rusos, que no son mejores ni peores que los estadounidenses para no ir más lejos. Aquí no hay buenos ni malos, todos son malos.

Dicho lo cual, yo no me meto aquí para hablar de política y mucho menos para intentar convencer a nadie pues las posiciones son muy antagónicas e irrenconciliables. Me meto para comentar sobre el desarrollo de la guerra y ver qué nos puede pasar a todos de aquí en adelante porque todo tiene una pinta que echa para atrás.

Y sí, convencionalmente Rusia ha demostrado con esta operación que no tendría nada que hacer contra la OTAN. Y de esto si quieres sí debatimos sosegadamente y en base a hechos y datos. De Política paso.


----------



## raptors (4 Abr 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Por supuesto, no pareces muy inteligente porque no has entendido una mierda dada tu respuesta
> 
> Un abrazo, campeon.



_jajaja_ *se enoja el empinado...!!* mierda la que te sacan cuando te empinas...


----------



## Malevich (4 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1012220



Van a tensionar al máximo la UE. 
Tras el Brexit el caballo de Troya anglosajón se llama Polonia y países bálticos.


----------



## Fmercury1980 (4 Abr 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Joder con la traducción



A mí me asombra la calidad de las traducciones a máquina.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (4 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>




Miserable, donde están tus vídeos sobre el terreno para poder desacreditarle?


----------



## vil. (4 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> una solución quiero o algo aunque sean 22 miyoyes de naves de reticulin



China y Rusia ofrecieron "derechos de giro" hace ya más de una década como solución al desaguisado... esto no deja de ser más que la continuación a la no resuelta crisis del ladrillo... EE.UU. dijo que "cada palo aguante su vela"; chinos y rusos dijerón "ok"...

Trump era una solución mala y que tenía muy poca probabilidad de cuajar, pero era al menos un intento: "america primero"... recuerda cómo estaban Merkel y los franceses con Trump; europa en general, ya no digo los chinos... ni quiero imaginar ese conglomerado militar-industrial al que en la práctica amenazaba con el desguace...

Decía muy certeramente Stephen Hawkins que el ser humano se lanzaba a la conquista del espacio o desaparecía... yo creo que para conquistar Marte no estamos y la luna hasta queda lejos... pero los chinos andan por la cara oculta... en fin...

Pero bueno, creo que los creyentes dicen que no sé que dijo la Virgen si se consagraba Rusia y luego unos ángeles hermosos vendrán y con flores y besos, traeran buenas nuevas a cada uno lo suyo, por cierto... y se hará que un tío tenga a la tía que desee... que las tías tengan lo que siempre quieran... que los niños puedan hacer lo que les plazca y las niñas sean solamente felices, así mismo los géneros se elegirán sin que intenrvenga el tiempo, pues hoy se podrá se de aquí y mañana de allí... tendremos coches a nivel de fórmula 1 pues la contaminación no importará, esos ángeles fumarán pipas que se cargarán con aire contaminado y saldrá puro como pedo de virgen.... en fin, la felicidad está a la vuelta de la esquina, pero... el PAPA tiene que querer trabajar y el hombre está ya muy mayor, así que... un día de estos, lo mismo se levanta con ese pié y si no se cansa al ponerlo en el suelo... 

Así que a rezar todo dios... que vendrán ángeles si se hace bien...


----------



## raptors (4 Abr 2022)

Chatarrero dijo:


> Me parece muy atrevido buscar la lógica en los actos de un ejército frustrado y en retirada.



*Ladren perros...!!* se sigue avanzando..


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (4 Abr 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> El camo es "flora digital" que si es ruso. Y es un mono con sobrechaqueta de "cuello acolchado". Asi que hay cierta probabilidad de que lo sea. Antes vendian fotos de pilotos rusos con un mono naranja. Asi que vete tu a saber cual es el correcto.



Efectivamente pero es muy raro que no lleve ninguna insignia, además ese mono y la sobrechaqueta que indicas me parece más bien de un pilot de Su-25, Su-24 o incluso un piloto de bombarderos Tupolev, no de un piloto de Su-35 o Su-30 que lo que se ve normalmente son monos Azules, Naranjas o color Arena (en Siria claro).

Aún así por supuesto puede ser Ruso, o también puede ser una escenificación Ucra.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Abr 2022)

La maquinaria rusa ya está haciendo un brainstorming a ver si alguna de todas las distintas versiones que tienen cuela










Esto empieza a recordar a la mujer embarazada de Mariupol. Que al principio decian que era una actriz a sueldo de Ucrania/OTAN, el hospital era una peligrosa base militar que habia que bombardear, y luego segun la capturaron, llevaron a Rusia y obligaron a leer su cuento, era una humilde mujer pro rusa, admiradora de Putin desde shiquetita y no había ya base militar sino que era un hospital normal y corriente sin bombardeo alguno.


La verdad que tienen que tener un lio de tres pares de cojones ellos mismos luego para saber que es verdad de su propaganda o que es PsyOp.


----------



## magufone (4 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Efectivamente pero es muy raro que no lleve ninguna insignia, además ese mono y la sobrechaqueta que indicas me parece más bien de un pilot de Su-25, Su-24 o incluso un piloto de bombarderos Tupolev, no de un piloto de Su-35 o Su-30 que lo que se ve normalmente son monos Azules, Amarillos o color Arena (en Siria claro).
> 
> Aún así por supuesto puede ser Ruso, o también puede ser una escenificación Ucra.



Yo antes de ver la noticia solo vi la imagen y pense en un su 25... No se.


----------



## Trajanillo (4 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1012220



Menos lirili y mas lerele, vamos que no compren más gas ruso.


----------



## raptors (4 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Quien pone a gente en ignore, son unos parguelas.



Yo nada más pongo a tu m@m@ en 4.. _jaja _nunca te mueras _"Mongolo471"..._


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (4 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> El que tengan tan claro (y tan rapido) que hayan sido los rusos me asusta: estos quieren guerra como sea. Claro, ellos no van a pagar las consecuencias.
> Por ahora...



Pues claro que quieren mambo, lo quieren desde el principio, pero para eso tienen que predisponer a la masa borreguil para que acepte bajas en sus filas, queda ya muy poco para eso.
Además, ya se les han condenado sin pruebas, sin investigación, han sido los rusos y punto, pero es que no pueden cambiar esto porque si hubieran sido los ucranianos tendrían que plegar velas y no quieren eso.

Esto es un "Armas de destrucción masiva 2.0" o la matanza que dio paso a la desaparición de Yugoslavia. Esta todo ya inventado

Lo peligroso de esto, que alguno en Rusia diga de perdidos al río y nos vayamos todos a tomar por el culo.


----------



## Honkler (4 Abr 2022)

Cuando todo esto termine, que terminara más pronto que tarde, los rusos se van a divertir de lo lindo. Supongo que ya estarán tomando cumplida nota de lo que está sucediendo y, en los próximos años, veremos desestabilizaciones y movimientos sumamente interesantes. Raro sería lo contrario conociendo la idiosincrasia rusa…


----------



## Trajanillo (4 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ojo.
> 
> Ukronazis han llevado a civiles a punta de pistola a la fábrica de azovistal en Mariupol para usarlos como escudos humanos.
> También están robando vehículos privados.
> ...



Da igual lo que se avise o no se avise, todos los muertos civiles serán culpa de Rusia... Es una pena porque nunca deberíamos haber llegado aquí si unos y otros se hubieran escuchado.


----------



## .Kaikus (4 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> peor mucho peor cuando la cosa escale cerraran el pais y reclutaran a todos desde18 a 50 años



Con estos gobiernos de mierda, a Europa no la va a conocer, ni la madre que la pario, *fin del estado del bienestar !!!.*


----------



## Chatarrero (4 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Y usted sabe que está en retirada y que está frustrado porque está metido en alguna unidad del ejercito ruso.
> 
> Además, no ha sido una retirada por presión de los ucranianos, ya avisaron que para seguir con las negociaciones de paz se replegaban, que no es lo mismo.



Yo no tengo especial predilección por ninguna de las partes en este conflicto, lo digo porque pareciera que algunos conforeros leen los mensajes con la escopeta cargada. 

No soy un experto en temática militar, ni siquiera juego al Call of Duty, pero entiendo que si un ejercito cede posiciones cuya toma supuso la pérdida de equipo y personal lo hace porque no puede/necesita sostenerlas. Si no las necesita y las tomó únicamente como baza en una negociación no comprendo que las ceda antes de negociar.

En cuanto a la frustración a que me refería, entiendo que quienes han participado en la toma de las posiciones ahora cedidas, con sufrimiento y perdida de compañeros, no verán con buenos ojos el repliegue y estarán, probablemente, frustrados (y armados). 

Que todo sea una puesta en escena de la otra parte o que los ucranianos hayan matado a sus propios civiles son posibilidades, por supuesto, pero, sinceramente, veo mas probable la primera hipotesis, pero en todo caso se trata de elucubraciones.


----------



## Michael_Knight (4 Abr 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Jarkov es el mismo problema que Kiev. Es demasiado grande, es la segunda ciudad de Ucrania. Imaginate Mariupol x4 o x5. Es preferible cercarlas.
> 
> En Kiev se intentó primero un golpe de mano, no una batalla de desgaste.



¿Y cuál es el plan ahora entonces?, ¿tenerla cercada un año o dos hasta que se quieran rendir?


----------



## alnitak (4 Abr 2022)

el cava esta acabo

el pobre cada vez que dice qeu algo va a subir o bajar hace justo lo contrario...acierta siempre qeu se equivoca

se le esta poniendo una cara ademas-...


----------



## cobasy (4 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> La persecución a los que no comulgan con la propaganda anti rusa está llegando al top. Tened cuidado con lo que hablais o ponéis en las redes.
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1012197



Decían que íbamos a hacer dos bloques, el democrático de valores y el autocrático. Que ironía...en el bloque democrático perseguimos a los que cuentan cosas...


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Abr 2022)

Ojito con este articulo de la agencia estatal rusa RIA NOVOSTI, ha pasado desapercibido, pero basicamente viene a justificar la "desnazificacion" de civiles con criterios bastante arbitrarios y poco claros.




Dejo un pequeño extracto

(...)



La operación para desnazificar Ucrania, que comenzó con una fase militar, seguirá la misma lógica de etapas en tiempo de paz que una operación militar. En cada uno de ellos, será necesario lograr cambios irreversibles, que se convertirán en los resultados de la etapa correspondiente. En este caso, los pasos iniciales necesarios de desnazificación se pueden definir de la siguiente manera:


 —
liquidación de formaciones armadas nazis (lo que significa cualquier formación armada de Ucrania, incluidas las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania), así como la infraestructura militar, informativa y educativa que garantiza su actividad;
 —
la formación de órganos públicos de autogobierno y milicias (defensa y aplicación de la ley) de los territorios liberados, protegiendo a la población del terror de los grupos clandestinos nazis;
 —
instalación del espacio de información ruso;
 —
el retiro de materiales educativos y la prohibición de programas educativos en todos los niveles que contengan pautas ideológicas nazis;
 —
acciones de investigación masivas para establecer la responsabilidad personal por crímenes de guerra, crímenes contra la humanidad, la difusión de la ideología nazi y el apoyo al régimen nazi;
 —
depuración, publicación de los nombres de cómplices del régimen nazi, involucrándolos en trabajos forzados para restaurar la infraestructura destruida como castigo por las actividades nazis (entre aquellos que no estarán sujetos a la pena de muerte o prisión);
 —
la adopción a nivel local, bajo la supervisión de Rusia, de actos normativos primarios de desnazificación "desde abajo", la prohibición de todos los tipos y formas de reactivación de la ideología nazi;
 —
el establecimiento de memoriales, carteles conmemorativos, monumentos a las víctimas del nazismo ucraniano, perpetuando la memoria de los héroes de la lucha contra él;
 —
la inclusión de un conjunto de normas antifascistas y de desnazificación en las constituciones de las nuevas repúblicas populares;
 —
creación de organismos permanentes de desnazificación por un período de 25 años.
 
Rusia no tendrá aliados en la desnazificación de Ucrania. Dado que este es un negocio puramente ruso. Y también porque no solo se erradicará la versión Bandera de la Ucrania nazi, sino también, y sobre todo, el totalitarismo occidental, los programas impuestos de degradación y desintegración civilizatoria, los mecanismos de sometimiento a la superpotencia de Occidente y Estados Unidos .







17 de marzo, 08:00 


Para poner en práctica el plan de desnazificación de Ucrania, la propia Rusia tendrá que desprenderse finalmente de las ilusiones proeuropeas y prooccidentales, darse cuenta de que es la última instancia de protección y preservación de esos valores de la Europa histórica (la Vieja Europa). Mundo) que lo merecen y que Occidente finalmente abandonó, perdiendo la lucha por sí mismo. Esta lucha continuó a lo largo del siglo XX y se expresó en la guerra mundial y la revolución rusa, indisolublemente unidas entre sí.



Rusia hizo todo lo posible para salvar a Occidente en el siglo XX. Ella implementó el principal proyecto occidental, una alternativa al capitalismo, que ganó los estados-nación: un proyecto rojo socialista. Aplastó al nazismo alemán, el monstruoso retoño de la crisis de la civilización occidental. El último acto de altruismo ruso fue la mano tendida de amistad de Rusia, por lo que Rusia recibió un golpe monstruoso en la década de 1990.



5 de marzo, 08:00 
Europa teme la desnazificación

Todo lo que Rusia ha hecho por Occidente, lo ha hecho a sus expensas, haciendo los mayores sacrificios. Occidente finalmente rechazó todos estos sacrificios, devaluó la contribución de Rusia para resolver la crisis occidental y decidió vengarse de Rusia por la ayuda que brindó desinteresadamente. Además, Rusia seguirá su propio camino, sin preocuparse por el destino de Occidente, confiando en otra parte de su herencia: el liderazgo en el proceso global de descolonización.

Como parte de este proceso, Rusia tiene un alto potencial de alianzas y aliados con países que Occidente ha oprimido durante siglos y que no se van a volver a poner en su yugo. Sin el sacrificio y la lucha de Rusia, estos países no habrían sido liberados. La desnazificación de Ucrania es al mismo tiempo su descolonización, que el pueblo de Ucrania deberá comprender a medida que comience a liberarse de la intoxicación, la tentación y la dependencia de la llamada opción europea.


----------



## Honkler (4 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> La persecución a los que no comulgan con la propaganda anti rusa está llegando al top. Tened cuidado con lo que hablais o ponéis en las redes.
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1012197



Esto es nazismo puro y duro. Y que la masa borreguil acepte esto servilmente…


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)

cobasy dijo:


> Decían que íbamos a hacer dos bloques, el democrático de valores y el autocrático. Que ironía...en el bloque democrático perseguimos a los que cuentan cosas...



¿Hacemos un repaso de las matanzas perpetradas por la democracia oligárquica modelo británico? solo un apunte, la esclavitud en el Sur de USA estaba refrendada electoralmente por el PARTIDO DEMOCRATA.


----------



## .Kaikus (4 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> El kamarada Zhukowned dice que ve correcta la nueva estrategia de Rusia.Ayer se desplazo a Moscu para reunirse con Putin y a darle el visto bueno al nuevo plan.



Si avanzando en todos los frentes, te terminan frenando a golpe de miles de atgms, pues tu me diras cual es el mejor plan:

*- Desgastarse en una batalla del Ebro
- Reagruparse y concentrar las ofensivas*

PD- El ejercito ruso no esta utilizando ni un 20% de sus fuerzas convencionales.


----------



## ProfeInsti (4 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Fuente ?



En Libertad Digital, hace dos horas.
Rusia bombardea Odesa mientras planea movilizar 60.000 reservistas


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (4 Abr 2022)

La seguridad energética y el crecimiento económico triunfan sobre todo lo demás.

** HABECK: SI NO HAY GAS DISPONIBLE, TENDRÁ QUE VOLVER AL CARBÓN ** 





Mientras lees a Dickens estas navidades


----------



## ProfeInsti (4 Abr 2022)

Rusia pide una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU sobre Bucha.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (4 Abr 2022)

Londres se negó a aceptar una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU sobre los eventos en Bucha ucraniano, pero Moscú lo exigirá nuevamente, - dijo la representante oficial del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Maria Zakharova.


----------



## magufone (4 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Esto es nazismo puro y duro. Y que la masa borreguil acepte esto servilmente…



Porque se te olvida un detalle: la mayoría de la gente no es solo gilipollas, es MALA.
Asi pues, ya se entiende mejor.


----------



## ProfeInsti (4 Abr 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han asegurado este lunes que Rusia está llevando a cabo *una "movilización encubierta" con el objetivo de trasladar al país "aproximadamente 60.000" reservistas *para combatir contra las fuerzas ucranianas.


----------



## otroyomismo (4 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Efectivamente pero es muy raro que no lleve ninguna insignia, además ese mono y la sobrechaqueta que indicas me parece más bien de un pilot de Su-25, Su-24 o incluso un piloto de bombarderos Tupolev, no de un piloto de Su-35 o Su-30 que lo que se ve normalmente son monos Azules, Amarillos o color Arena (en Siria claro).
> 
> Aún así por supuesto puede ser Ruso, o también puede ser una escenificación Ucra.



Gracias, yo a este nivel ya no llego . Yo me quedo en la uniformidad de la carne de cañon: la infanteria


----------



## Roedr (4 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Desescalando:
> 
> Alemania está considerando expulsar hasta 100 diplomáticos rusos más. Eran sospechosos de espionaje.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que nos estamos equivocando en ver este conflicto como sólo un guerra USA-Rusia con ucros de por medio. También está... sorpresón Alemania. Yo veo a los alemanes tan o más beligerantes con los rusos que los americanos. Es la presión de USA y Alemania la que hace que toda Europa, incluida la que debería ser neutral, colabore contra Rusia incluso en contra de sus intereses nacionales.

Al final el gen nazi de los alemanes está despertando tras décadas anestesiado. Por alguna razón siempre termina queriendo conquistar Rusia. Seguro que el nieto de nazis de la SS, el canciller Olaf, por las noches se revuelve recordando como los rusos terminaron en Berlin y con su sueño del III Reich.


----------



## Malevich (4 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Londres se negó a aceptar una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU sobre los eventos en Bucha ucraniano, pero Moscú lo exigirá nuevamente, - dijo la representante oficial del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Maria Zakharova.



Mi apuesta. En tres días Bucha está olvidada. A ver si el montaje se les va a volver en contra, ya no estamos en Rumanía o Yugoslavia hace 30 años....


----------



## .Kaikus (4 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Al recibir un resultado positivo, se construirán al menos cinco fábricas en Israel, Estados Unidos y otros países. Varias organizaciones ecologistas ya han manifestado su apoyo a esta iniciativa



Carne sintetica de tanatorio, *a mitad de precio que la carne de cerdo, me la quitan de las manos, oiga !!!.  *


----------



## SkywalkerAND (4 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Rusia pide una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU sobre Bucha.



Anda que si hubieran instalado cámaras antes de irse o drones que hubieran filmado todo...


----------



## magufone (4 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo creo que nos estamos equivocando en ver este conflicto como sólo un guerra USA-Rusia con ucros de por medio. También está... sorpresón Alemania. Yo veo a los alemanes tan o más beligerantes con los rusos que los americanos. Es la presión de USA y Alemania la que hace que toda Europa, incluida la que debería ser neutral, colabore contra Rusia incluso en contra de sus intereses nacionales.
> 
> Al final el gen nazi de los alemanes está despertando tras décadas anestesiado. Por alguna razón siempre termina queriendo conquistar Rusia. Seguro que el nieto de nazis de la SS, el canciller Olaf, por las noches se revuelve recordando como los rusos terminaron en Berlin y con su sueño del III Reich.



En las guerras de Yugoslavia no estuvieron muy anestesiados precisamente


----------



## otroyomismo (4 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> _jajaja_ *se enoja el empinado...!!* mierda la que te sacan cuando te empinas...



No, hombre, no. A estas alturas de mi vida ya no me enojo por tonterias. simplemente te sigo simplemente la corriente y miro hasta puede llegar tu ignorancia, tus_ jajajajas _y todo lo que se te ocurra

Un beso, amor

PD: a ver si la proxima vez eres capaz de aportar algo de valor a parte de estos comentarios infantiles


----------



## Trajanillo (4 Abr 2022)

Chatarrero dijo:


> Yo no tengo especial predilección por ninguna de las partes en este conflicto, lo digo porque pareciera que algunos conforeros leen los mensajes con la escopeta cargada.
> 
> No soy un experto en temática militar, ni siquiera juego al Call of Duty, pero entiendo que si un ejercito cede posiciones cuya toma supuso la pérdida de equipo y personal lo hace porque no puede/necesita sostenerlas. Si no las necesita y las tomó únicamente como baza en una negociación no comprendo que las ceda antes de negociar.
> 
> ...



Yo tampoco tengo especial predilección, pero lo que tengo claro es que hay que pensar antes de ponerse a aseverar y a pontificar como si se fuera infalible, no lo digo por ti, el caso es que desde que ha empezado esto nadie se ha parado a pensar el porque de esto y como hemos llegado hasta aquí, lo he dicho antes si se hubieran escuchado los unos a los otros esto no hubiera pasado y te digo más si esto lo hubieran solucionado los europeos, al fin y al cabo es un problema europeo, sin meter las zarpas los EEUU esto seguramente no hubiera pasado...


----------



## Impresionante (4 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> La persecución a los que no comulgan con la propaganda anti rusa está llegando al top. Tened cuidado con lo que hablais o ponéis en las redes.
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1012197



El Rubén se ha venido para España ya


----------



## arriondas (4 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> La seguridad energética y el crecimiento económico triunfan sobre todo lo demás.
> 
> ** HABECK: SI NO HAY GAS DISPONIBLE, TENDRÁ QUE VOLVER AL CARBÓN **
> 
> ...



¿Qué carbón, el ruso? Alemania importa mucho carbón ruso.


----------



## Trajanillo (4 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Londres se negó a aceptar una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU sobre los eventos en Bucha ucraniano, pero Moscú lo exigirá nuevamente, - dijo la representante oficial del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Maria Zakharova.



Como va a aceptar los anglos esa reunión, ni ellos tienen claro realmente quien fue y no se puede llegar a la conclusión de que han sido los ucranianos, porque entonces no podrán seguir ayudandolos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Abr 2022)

Solo para los que vienen ya llorados al foro…
Asalto de Mariupol a través de los ojos de los marines rusos: los cadáveres de los militantes de Azov se colocan en varias capas (25 vídeos, 2022)




__





Штурм Мариуполя глазами российских морпехов: Трупы боевиков "Азова" складывают в несколько слоев (25 видео, 2022) смотреть онлайн в хорошем качестве







voenhronika.ru


----------



## crocodile (4 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> En Libertad Digital, hace dos horas.
> Rusia bombardea Odesa mientras planea movilizar 60.000 reservistas



Libertad digital ? , Fedeguico? Vale, gracias. Me creo antes a mi vecino de al lado.


----------



## ProfeInsti (4 Abr 2022)

* Vivimos el comienzo del Fin. La OTAN va entrar en Ukrania.
* Las tropas rusas se retiran también de la ciudad de Sumy.
* La propaganda es más importante que los carros de combate.
* Cuando EEUU crea que la guerra solo será en Europa,
empezará la Tercera Guerra Mundial.
* Rusia pide una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU
sobre Bucha.
* Rusia busca movilizar de forma encubierta a 60.000 reservistas.
* La Comunidad Internacional exige la investigación de la masacre de Bucha.


----------



## ProfeInsti (4 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Libertad digital ? , Fedeguico? Vale, gracias. Me creo antes a mi vecino de al lado.



Libertad Digital es el mejor Diario Digital de España...con diferencia.


----------



## bigmaller (4 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Yo tampoco tengo especial predilección, pero lo que tengo claro es que hay que pensar antes de ponerse a aseverar y a pontificar como si se fuera infalible, no lo digo por ti, el caso es que desde que ha empezado esto nadie se ha parado a pensar el porque de esto y como hemos llegado hasta aquí, lo he dicho antes si se hubieran escuchado los unos a los otros esto no hubiera pasado y te digo más si esto lo hubieran solucionado los europeos, al fin y al cabo es un problema europeo, sin meter las zarpas los EEUU esto seguramente no hubiera pasado...



Merkel. USA ha esperado a que se largara.


----------



## alnitak (4 Abr 2022)

animo a todos
rusia ya esta conquistando ucrania
hungria ha arrasado el nuevo modelo de desglobalizacion
y en francia According to the latest Elabe poll, Le Pen would win 47.5 percent of the vote if placed against Macron in the second round. In previous polls, she was credited with 45 percent of the vote in a second round match-up against Macron. 

si todo v BIEN Y PUTIN NO PARA DE ATACAR Y JODER EUROPA Y DESTRUIR BRUSELAS EN FRANCIA GANAREMOS Y LA UNION EUROPEA DESAPARECERA DE UNA PUTA VEZ Y LOS FUNCIONARIOS Y LAS PAGUITAS Y LAS AYUDAS A LOS MIERDAS


----------



## Teuro (4 Abr 2022)

Averroes dijo:


> Esto va acabar con la OTAN entrando sí o sí en Ucrania.
> Rusia no se puede permitir no sacar algún tipo de tajada de esta invasión, y necesariamente irá incrementando la contundencia de sus acciones.
> OTAN/EEUU no se puede permitir que, una vez realizada esta invasión, Rusia salga de rositas e incluso con la sensación de que haya sacado algún tipo de tajada.
> Aquí hay muchas cosas en juego y no sólo desgraciadamente la vida de los ucranianos.
> ...



Cuando empezó la guerra todos deseábamos que terminara lo antes posible, rodillo ruso y caída de Ucrania en 3 días para negociar algo. Pasan las semanas y la percepción que hay generalizada es que esto es una cagada monumental de Putin, el "es parte del plan" solo convence a los mononeuronales prorusos del foro. Primero no planeaban invadir Ucrania, luego entraron a por todo, ahora solo por el este, luego quizás Odesa, descontrol, armamento deficiente, envío de soldados de reemplazo, destrucción de ciudades, etc. La OTAN en principio realizó lo que se esperaba que iba a hacer: Intentar que la factura de la conquista de Ucrania por parte de Rusia fuera lo más alta posible, pero lo que sorprende es que sea tan alta, la OTAN ha olido debilidad en Rusia y ahora está en que no saben hasta donde llegar. No le podía salir gratis la conquista de Ucrania porque si no en un par de meses se atrevería con otro país, pero ahora da la impresión de que solo va a conquistar el este de Ucrania mediante destrucción y exterminio. En caso de exterminio la probabilidad de que entre la OTAN en Ucrania se incrementaría con creces.

Por cierto, lo que si le está saliendo por ahora bien es la contraofensiva económica, precisamente en lo que parece que no tenían nada preparado.


----------



## otroyomismo (4 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ojo.
> 
> Ukronazis han llevado a civiles a punta de pistola a la fábrica de azovistal en Mariupol para usarlos como escudos humanos.
> También están robando vehículos privados.
> ...



es posible fuente?


----------



## crocodile (4 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Londres se negó a aceptar una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU sobre los eventos en Bucha ucraniano, pero Moscú lo exigirá nuevamente, - dijo la representante oficial del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Maria Zakharova.



O sea los satánicos no lo aceptan?, No dicen que han sido los rusos?, Ahí pueden demostrarlo, Ah, que los anglos saben que la masacre la han provocado los ukronazis y no interesa que se sepa, eso sí.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo creo que nos estamos equivocando en ver este conflicto como sólo un guerra USA-Rusia con ucros de por medio. También está... sorpresón Alemania. Yo veo a los alemanes tan o más beligerantes con los rusos que los americanos. Es la presión de USA y Alemania la que hace que toda Europa, incluida la que debería ser neutral, colabore contra Rusia incluso en contra de sus intereses nacionales.
> 
> Al final el gen nazi de los alemanes está despertando tras décadas anestesiado. Por alguna razón siempre termina queriendo conquistar Rusia. Seguro que el nieto de nazis de la SS, el canciller Olaf, por las noches se revuelve recordando como los rusos terminaron en Berlin y con su sueño del III Reich.



En la famosa novela de Erika Jong "Miedo a Volar" hay un pasaje revelador de como se comportan los alemanes en este tema: por casualidad la protagonista se encuentra cuando vive en Alemania (su marido es militar americano) con un albun de fotos en una biblioteca, todas fotos anodinas de paisajes bucólicos, su sorpresa llega cuando comprueba que las fotos están pegadas sobre otras mas antiguos, su coriosidad femenina la lleva a ir despegando cada una de las fotos superpuestas para encontrarse con fotos de la época nazi: manifestaciones de antorchas, actos políticos y sobre todo, una foto de un estadio lleno de nazis. El estadio no aparece en los mapas, asi que se pone a buscarlo sobre el terreno y al final lo encuentra abandonado en medio del bosque. Asombrada se lo comenta a un amigo aleman, este le da una respuesta sorprencdente: "Amiga, los alemanes actuales fingimos aborrecer esa época, pero en realidad nos sentimos orgullosos de ella"-


----------



## crocodile (4 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Libertad Digital es el mejor Diario Digital de España...con diferencia.



Y Fedeguico el mejor comunicador, sobre todo imparcial, ja ja ja.


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (4 Abr 2022)

*Si Putin no cae, la guerra global llegará*

*Si tiene que haber una guerra mundial por la libertad éste es el momento y debemos librarla porque, si Putin no cae, la guerra global llegará.*










Si Putin no cae, la guerra global llegará


Si tiene que haber una guerra mundial por la libertad éste es el momento y debemos librarla porque, si Putin no cae, la guerra global llegará.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Abr 2022)

Pues la verdad que es raro que no aparezca en los medios…raro ya es.


----------



## Malevich (4 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo creo que nos estamos equivocando en ver este conflicto como sólo un guerra USA-Rusia con ucros de por medio. También está... sorpresón Alemania. Yo veo a los alemanes tan o más beligerantes con los rusos que los americanos. Es la presión de USA y Alemania la que hace que toda Europa, incluida la que debería ser neutral, colabore contra Rusia incluso en contra de sus intereses nacionales.
> 
> Al final el gen nazi de los alemanes está despertando tras décadas anestesiado. Por alguna razón siempre termina queriendo conquistar Rusia. Seguro que el nieto de nazis de la SS, el canciller Olaf, por las noches se revuelve recordando como los rusos terminaron en Berlin y con su sueño del III Reich.



Merkel agitó el avispero en el 14. Yo creo que se habrá arrepentido más de una vez. 
Lo que pasa, es que la cabra tira al monte. Y a los alemanes Ucrania de siempre les ha puesto cachondos. 
No olvides que Ucrania es el granero de Europa y era clave en la teoría del espacio vital nazi. Y luego en su puesta en práctica de la operación Barbarroja, nombre tampoco casual precisamente. 
Una suerte de tierra de promision y lejano oeste para el imaginario supremacista germano.
Os recomiendo las novelas del escritor Von Rezzori autor en alemán nacido en Chernovtsy cuando era parte del imperio austro húngaro y se llamaba Czernowitz....


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (4 Abr 2022)

En la vida sabremos qué pasó realmente, cada cual creerá la versión que vaya con sus preferencias.

¿Los rusos se cargaron a la resistencia civil justo antes de irse y en plena calle, o los ucranianos eliminaron a los colaboracionistas según entraron?


Personalmente me casa más lo segundo que lo primero, pero ciertamente no lo sé.

Si te retiras, qué importa que queden civiles que van a colaborar con el ejército ucraniano. Ganancia nula y pérdidas mediáticas gigantescas. 

Si retomas, sí es importante asegurarte de que no haya agentes saboteadores que te jodan en la plaza reconquistada. 
Sabemos en España cómo va esto: los vecinos ven mucho y callan hasta que tienen a quién contárselo. También los polacos saben, también los ucranianos.


----------



## crocodile (4 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han asegurado este lunes que Rusia está llevando a cabo *una "movilización encubierta" con el objetivo de trasladar al país "aproximadamente 60.000" reservistas *para combatir contra las fuerzas ucranianas.



El troleo para borregos que no tienen ni puta idea. Los rusos tienen unas fuerzas armadas de 900.000 hombres si tienen en Ucrania como mucho 200.000 para que pollas quieren reservistas si aún tienen disponibles 700.000 militares en activo ? Ja ja ja.


----------



## magufone (4 Abr 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Si Putin no cae, la guerra global llegará*
> 
> *Si tiene que haber una guerra mundial por la libertad éste es el momento y debemos librarla porque, si Putin no cae, la guerra global llegará.*
> 
> ...



Wtf...
Y va a ir Enrique Navarro a pegar tiros? Si ni hombros tiene para llevar el fusil colgado...
Que facil es ladrar cuando no te juegas nada...
Por cierto vaya ristra de cipotadas que escribe...


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo creo que nos estamos equivocando en ver este conflicto como sólo un guerra USA-Rusia con ucros de por medio. También está... sorpresón Alemania. Yo veo a los alemanes tan o más beligerantes con los rusos que los americanos. Es la presión de USA y Alemania la que hace que toda Europa, incluida la que debería ser neutral, colabore contra Rusia incluso en contra de sus intereses nacionales.
> 
> Al final el gen nazi de los alemanes está despertando tras décadas anestesiado. Por alguna razón siempre termina queriendo conquistar Rusia. Seguro que el nieto de nazis de la SS, el canciller Olaf, por las noches se revuelve recordando como los rusos terminaron en Berlin y con su sueño del III Reich.



Está claro que como en el siglo XVIII, XIX y XX, se intenta conquistar terreno ruso por occidente. Otra cosa es como termine el asunto al final…ya veremos.


----------



## Teuro (4 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Debe de tener metido al 99% en el ignore. Me pregunto para qué sigue participando en el foro si prácticamente no puede leer a nadie y nadie le puede leer a él.
> 
> Yo estoy igual que tú porque no recuerdo haber cruzado ni media palabra con él y me metió en el ignore igual. Y por lo que he leído por ahí hay mucha gente igual: los tiene en el ignore y no saben por qué.



Dejadlo, de tanto ignorar a foreros habrá metido el mejor ignore de todos: Se ha ignorado a si mismo.


----------



## Honkler (4 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Londres se negó a aceptar una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU sobre los eventos en Bucha ucraniano, pero Moscú lo exigirá nuevamente, - dijo la representante oficial del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Maria Zakharova.



Y por qué se niegan? Ah?


----------



## Seronoser (4 Abr 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Si Putin no cae, la guerra global llegará*
> 
> *Si tiene que haber una guerra mundial por la libertad éste es el momento y debemos librarla porque, si Putin no cae, la guerra global llegará.*
> 
> ...



Lo mejor son los comentarios a este ridículo artículo.
Hasta los fachas empiezan a reaccionar


----------



## Seronoser (4 Abr 2022)

Ojoooo que vuelven los rusos a no dejar que el honorable Estado español devuelva el dinero a los contribuyentes españoles   

El Gobierno se blinda ante la amenaza de ciberataques rusos en la Campaña de la Renta


----------



## Teuro (4 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Pues depende; yo a la peña que aporta nunca la pongo ahi: sean contrarios o no; pero a los que insultan, dicen infantiladas, les replican, y no solo no tienen capacidad de respuesta sino que insultan y dan la razon al otro sin saberlo si que los pongo, mas que nada para dejar el foro limpito. Y ya no hablamos de los niños rambo cuneteros que amenazan a tido quisqui con paredones paseillos y cunetillas sin haber pegado un mal tiro en su vida... las mancuernas no disparan...



Yo suelo ignorar a los que insultan, y a los que dan "Zanks" al que insulta.


----------



## kenny220 (4 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> En la vida sabremos qué pasó realmente, cada cual creerá la versión que vaya con sus preferencias.
> 
> ¿Los rusos se cargaron a la resistencia civil justo antes de irse y en plena calle, o los ucranianos eliminaron a los colaboracionistas según entraron?
> 
> ...



Claro, civiles que colaboran con el ejército ucranianos en bucha da lo mismo, pegado a hostomel, donde les dieron de ostias a los rusos, donde volvieron a joder les otra vez, donde vimos al principio de la invasión una calle llena de chatarra rusa.

Los rusos también sabemos cómo tratan a la población civil, incluso a la suya.


----------



## crocodile (4 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Los chinos mucho bla bla pero siguen de perfil, bueno, al menos no se unen a los satánicos en las sanciones .


----------



## otroyomismo (4 Abr 2022)

superamelo


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (4 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Qué carbón, el ruso? Alemania importa mucho carbón ruso.








*Alemania todavía extrae lignito (o lignito) de las minas a cielo abierto para la producción de energía a gran escala *- 107,4 millones de toneladas en 2020 - e importa muy poco. Durante años, Alemania fue el mayor productor mundial de lignito, que *emite niveles particularmente altos de CO2, y el país todavía tiene amplios depósitos*. *El lignito cubrió alrededor del nueve por ciento del uso primario de **energía* de Alemania en 2021. La mayoría se quema para la generación de energía (19 % de la producción bruta de electricidad de Alemania en 2021) o la calefacción urbana.

Debido a las condiciones geológicas desfavorables, la hulla alemana no es competitiva en el mercado internacional, y *la minería subvencionada de hulla terminó en 2018. Alemania ahora tiene que importar toda la hulla que utiliza*, principalmente por el sector energético y para la producción de acero.
En 2020, *Alemania importó toda la hulla que consumió con 31,8 millones de toneladas. Sus principales proveedores de carbón fueron Rusia (45,4%), Estados Unidos (18,3%) y Australia (12,3%).*


----------



## magufone (4 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> En la vida sabremos qué pasó realmente, cada cual creerá la versión que vaya con sus preferencias.
> 
> ¿Los rusos se cargaron a la resistencia civil justo antes de irse y en plena calle, o los ucranianos eliminaron a los colaboracionistas según entraron?
> 
> ...



Anatoli Fedoruk , el alcalde, anuncio el 31 de marzo que no quedaban rusos en Bucha; no mencionó nada sobre los muertos. Si hubiesen sido encontrados en sótanos y demas... Pero los tirados en la calle? Y el rigor mortis? Bueno, esto es facil, autopsias y demas, pero AHORA.
Ah, espera, que igual ahora no toca...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Abr 2022)

Y una variante interesante sobre Mariupol, y la batalla en la zona industrial…al final todo apunta a un oligarca con menos poder y pase de facturas antiguas…








Мариуполь, бои за «Азовсталь»: Ахметов теряет и завод, и порт


Судьба донбасского олигарха — типичный пример того, что невозможно усидеть на двух стульях, предав и Кремль, и Киев




svpressa.ru


----------



## JoséBatallas (4 Abr 2022)

Retomo de nuevo el siguiente artículo que cobra mayor relevancia después del fake de Buchan

_(...) Donde el que hace la GUERRA MILITAR (Putin) tiene DOS COSTOS:
El GENOCIDIO PROPIO, y el GENOCIDIO OCULTO del enemigo

Y eso explica: Por qué Putin, tiene que operar MILITARMENTE, conseguir sus OBJETIVOS, y SALIR rápido de Ucrania.
Si no lo CONSIGUE, además del que está ejecutando, va a PAGAR EL COSTO del GENOCIDIO TERRORRISTA yanqui. _




*LA VARIANTE TERRORISTA
PUTIN SE HACE CARGO DE LO QUE MATA.
LOS YANQUIS MATAN, Y LE ECHAN LA CULPA A PUTIN.*

Así se plantearon (y se posicionaron) las operaciones desde el comienzo. En la GUERRA de Ucrania, no hay UNA Guerra.
Hay DOS tipos de Guerra:

A) una GUERRA MILITAR convencional.
B) Una GUERRA TERRORISTA PSICOLÓGICA.

Las dos tienen intereses y OBJETIVOS militares.
Pero distintas VARIANTES en lo operativo.
La GUERRA MILITAR mata, y FIRMA con la mano lo que mata.
La GUERRA TERRORISTA PSICOLÓGICA mata, MUESTRA lo que mató, y luego ESCONDE al autor.

Punto uno:
Los yanquis NO ESTÁN haciendo una GUERRA MILITAR en Ucrania.
Tampoco la están haciendo sus INSERVIBLES satélites de la OTAN y la Unión Europea.
Ni menos el absurdo y grotesco presidente TÍTERE que FIRMA como propias, todas las acciones que planifican y ejecutan los yanquis.
El que la está haciendo es Putin con su MAQUINARIA MILITAR, operaciones y objetivos EXPUESTOS.
Y no se TRATA de una cuestión MORAL, RELIGIOSA o "IDEOLÓGICA". Se trata de una REALIDAD objetiva y DEMOSTRABLE estadísticamente.
El líder ruso (te guste o no te guste) está ejecutando, una OPERACIÓN MILITAR visible, a CARA DESCUBIERTA, donde la muerte y la vida, no tienen SECRETO, y tienen un RESPONSABLE.
En cambio EEUU (con sus secuaces OTAN-europeos) está haciendo una GUERRA ENCUBIERTA.
Una GUERRA PSICOLOGICA TERRORISTA, invisible, sin fuerzas IDENTIFICABLES, y con operaciones y RESULTANTES que producen MUERTOS y destrucción de infraestructura.

En resumen
Putin mata y se "HACE CARGO".
Putin "VA AL FRENTE" y muestra la cara.
Los yanquis "SE CAMUFLAN" y borran sus crímenes.
Los yanquis matan y le ADJUDICAN el muerto al presidente ruso.

Putin usa aviones, tanques, misiles, fuerzas convencionales, y sus resultantes están a la VISTA: se sabe QUIEN FUE el autor.
En cambio EEUU (con los servicios de la CIA y el M16 británico) usan operaciones SECRETAS, tácticas y estrategias de "guerra sucia", sus armas y explosivos NO DEJAN HUELLAS. Solo los muertos y la destrucción quedan VISIBLES.

De la misma manera que hay DOS GUERRAS, también hay DOS ESTADISTICAS diarias con el RESULTANTE de MUERTE y la DESTRUCCIÓN en la guerra de Ucrania.
Hay una estadística MILITAR VISIBLE (la de Putin) que coincide con el autor y el resultado.
Y hay una estadística de ATENTADOS TERRORISTAS INVISIBLES (a escuelas, hospitales, edificios de viviendas civiles, etc) SIN AUTOR comprobable. Que luego la prensa internacional imperial yanqui (siguiendo la letra que les dictan la CIA y la inteligencia yanqui) le ADJUDICA la autoría a Putin.

Y para los que investigamos y analizamos esto no hay NINGUNA SORPRESA.
Son simplemente dos estrategias, desiguales y combinadas, de una misma guerra dividida en DOS para manipular y ENGAÑAR.
Donde el que hace la GUERRA MILITAR (Putin) tiene DOS COSTOS:
El GENOCIDIO PROPIO, y el GENOCIDIO OCULTO del enemigo

Y eso explica: Por qué Putin, tiene que operar MILITARMENTE, conseguir sus OBJETIVOS, y SALIR rápido de Ucrania.
Si no lo CONSIGUE, además del que está ejecutando, va a PAGAR EL COSTO del GENOCIDIO TERRORRISTA yanqui.
En continuado, para DESGASTARLO y GANARLE la guerra sin maquinaria militar.

En ese DILEMA anda Putin. Y en esa misión humanitaria de DEMOLICIÓN de vidas humanas andan los yanquis.

Dos POTENCIAS se saludan.

Los espero en el próximo ATENTADO sin autor.







MANUEL FREYTAS / IAR Noticias
_Manuel Freytas es *periodista, investigador y analista, especialista en inteligencia y comunicación estratégica.* Es uno de los autores más difundidos y referenciados en internet. _


----------



## Malevich (4 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Está claro que como en el siglo XVIII, XIX y XX, se intenta conquistar terreno ruso por occidente. Otra cosa es como termine el asunto al final…ya veremos.



Y antes. Alexander Nevski derrotó a la Orden Teutónica en el siglo XIII...
La teoría del espacio vital no se crea de la nada.


----------



## crocodile (4 Abr 2022)

El propósito del crimen del régimen de Kiev en Bucha es la interrupción de las negociaciones de paz y la escalada de violencia, dijo Maria Zakharova

El gobierno de Daguestán ordenó el envío de ayuda humanitaria adicional a los refugiados del DNR y LNR.
Un convoy de cinco camiones pesados que transportaban ayuda humanitaria con un peso total de más de 73 toneladas partió para alojamiento temporal de refugiados.
Se entregará agua embotellada, alimentos enlatados, alimentos esenciales, productos químicos para el hogar y productos de higiene personal a quienes los necesiten.

"Roskosmos" detiene la cooperación con países hostiles, dijo el director general de la corporación estatal Dmitry Rogozin.
La medida afectará a los países que suministran armas a Ucrania y brindan cualquier apoyo político.


----------



## azazel_iii (4 Abr 2022)

Tratando de cambiar la Historia, con mayúsculas, una pena.


----------



## magufone (4 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ojoooo que vuelven los rusos a no dejar que el honorable Estado español devuelva el dinero a los contribuyentes españoles
> 
> El Gobierno se blinda ante la amenaza de ciberataques rusos en la Campaña de la Renta



Que hijos de puta... Este año les toca devolverme


----------



## alnitak (4 Abr 2022)

Según otro estudio demoscópico elaborado por Elabe y publicado por _BFMTV_ y _L'Express_ el pasado miércoles, *Le Pen* también avanzaría en la segunda vuelta del 24 de abril hasta situarse con un *47,5%* de las intenciones de voto, cada vez más cerca de Macron, que recabaría el *52,5%*. 


hayq eu conseguir a toda costa un desastre energetico en francia, un gran apagon que demuestre lo inutil que es Marcon.


----------



## crocodile (4 Abr 2022)

Z Informes de la milicia Novorossiya (DNR, LNR, Ucrania, Guerra):
Uno de los objetivos del ataque de artillería en Nikolaev era un punto de distribución para movilizados y voluntarios en el edificio de la oficina de registro y alistamiento militar en el área de Ship.

Los proyectiles disparados volaron ligeramente sobre el objetivo y cayeron junto a la cooperativa de garaje, es necesario un ajuste y una segunda derrota.

"Pescador"

⚡Evacuación de un soldado herido en Mariupol

Exclusivo del corresponsal de Vesti Krym, Mikhail Andronik.

Durante las batallas en áreas urbanas densas, el lado atacante inevitablemente ha resultado herido. La evacuación de tales combatientes a veces se convierte en toda una operación especial.

En las afueras de la planta de Azovstal, un francotirador de militantes ucranianos hirió en la pierna a un combatiente de la RPD. Los soldados del 9. ° regimiento reaccionaron de inmediato: la víctima fue arrastrada primero al edificio por un cable para no poner en peligro a otros combatientes. Luego, después de atravesar las paredes con un mazo, los heridos fueron evacuados de la zona de bombardeo, bajo la cubierta del edificio.

"VESTI CRIMEA"


----------



## Teuro (4 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Cuando todo esto termine, que terminara más pronto que tarde, los rusos se van a divertir de lo lindo. Supongo que ya estarán tomando cumplida nota de lo que está sucediendo y, en los próximos años, veremos desestabilizaciones y movimientos sumamente interesantes. Raro sería lo contrario conociendo la idiosincrasia rusa…



Es seguro que van a intentar cosas en África, Asia y Latinoamérica. Incluso en Europa. Pero temo que EEUU haga lo mismo, y en este caso si que estará el mundo jodido. Puesto que una guerra caliente en las "zonas de influencia" puede ser un desastre.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los chinos mucho bla bla pero siguen de perfil, bueno, al menos no se unen a los satánicos en las sanciones .



China lo expreso muy bien hace unos dias: "USA nos está pidiendo que le apoyemos contra Rusia para mas tarde volverse contra nosotros".


----------



## crocodile (4 Abr 2022)

#AGS_Resumen

11.05 - El distrito de Petrovsky de Donetsk vuelve a ser ruidoso.

11.00 - Yasinovataya ha estado escuchando durante mucho tiempo el trabajo duro y monótono de nuestros muchachos para irrumpir en las catacumbas de los Ukronazis. Según algunos expertos, no solo se pronostica una tormenta natural en Avdiivka, sino que también se han registrado incendios debido al uso inadecuado de acondicionadores de aire de baja calidad...

10.44 - ⚡La captura de Novobakhmutovka por parte del ejército de la RPD con el apoyo de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF hizo posible llegar a la carretera que va de Konstantinovka a Avdeevka. Las batallas con el enemigo por este pueblo continuaron durante 3 días. El caldero Avdiivka está madurando.

10.35 - ⚡Las fuerzas de la RPD capturaron el área fortificada y liberaron Novobakhmutovka, durante los combates destruyeron hasta una compañía de la brigada aerotransportada ucraniana 25 - Ministerio de Defensa de la RPD.

10.30 - Comenzó una batalla bajo las Arenas. Nuestros muchachos están trabajando duro. A veces se rompen. También está inquieto en dirección suroeste.

10.20 am — Continúan los intensos combates en las direcciones de Avdeevsky y Maryinsky. Muchos distritos de Donetsk, Makeevka, Yasinovataya y Gorlovka escuchan duelos de arte.

10.15 - ⚠ Arreglado bombardeo desde la VFU en dirección:
▶09:00 - s.n.p. Avdiivka - asentamiento Makeevka (distrito de Kirovsky): se dispararon 10 proyectiles de calibre 122 mm.

24.09 - Administración de la ciudad de Makeevka, [04.04.2022 9:38]. Militantes ucranianos bombardearon Makeevka. Hoy, 4 de abril, Makiivka fue objeto de otro bombardeo de las AFU. Se registró una caída de proyectiles en el distrito de Kirovsky, según información preliminar, en el territorio de MIK-32. En el lugar trabajan especialistas del Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia. Los datos están siendo especificados.


----------



## Guanotopía (4 Abr 2022)

Ya han encontrado sustituto para Greta.


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (4 Abr 2022)

No se... Si los rusos han ejecutado a toda esa gente en Bucha, porque han dejado un escenario tan, tan grosero? 

Es muy burdo todo, se han retirado sin presión militar. Podían haber dejado un escenario mas limpio y no uno que parece hecho intencionadamente para acusarles de crímenes de guerra.

O les suda la polla todo (cosa que no creo, dado que ya saben la importancia de las apariencias y la propaganda) o las cosas no son lo que parecen. 

que difícil es conocer un poco de verdad en este asunto.

No se Rick...


----------



## magufone (4 Abr 2022)

No puede ser verdad...


----------



## otroyomismo (4 Abr 2022)

Hombre....

NO me salia tu video la primera vez. Al recargar la pagina ha aparecido

Cuando El Destino Nos Alcance (canibalismo puro y duro camuflado, pero es "mas presentable" la lata que la gelatina negra de Snowpiercer  )).

Novela que inspira la pelicula: Hagan Sitio

La edicion de Acervo utlizaba una imagen de la peli


----------



## kenny220 (4 Abr 2022)

EMPEDOCLES dijo:


> No se... Si los rusos han ejecutado a toda esa gente en Bucha, porque han dejado un escenario tan, tan grosero?
> 
> Es muy burdo todo, se han retirado sin presión militar. Podían haber dejado un escenario mas limpio y no uno que parece hecho intencionadamente para acusarles de crímenes de guerra.
> 
> ...



Pq dejan a sus propios soldados muertos tirados por el campo?


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Anatoli Fedoruk , el alcalde, anuncio el 31 de marzo que no quedaban rusos en Bucha; no mencionó nada sobre los muertos. Si hubiesen sido encontrados en sótanos y demas... Pero los tirados en la calle? Y el rigor mortis? Bueno, esto es facil, autopsias y demas, pero AHORA.
> Ah, espera, que igual ahora no toca...



Fué la "policia nacional" ucraniana en labores de "limpieza", es el rol de los polis en casos de guerra.







_2 de abril. Bucha. Las imágenes de la Policía Nacional de Ucrania "limpian la ciudad de saboteadores y colaboradores de las tropas rusas".

_


----------



## Chatarrero (4 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Yo tampoco tengo especial predilección, pero lo que tengo claro es que hay que pensar antes de ponerse a aseverar y a pontificar como si se fuera infalible, no lo digo por ti, el caso es que desde que ha empezado esto nadie se ha parado a pensar el porque de esto y como hemos llegado hasta aquí, lo he dicho antes si se hubieran escuchado los unos a los otros esto no hubiera pasado y te digo más si esto lo hubieran solucionado los europeos, al fin y al cabo es un problema europeo, sin meter las zarpas los EEUU esto seguramente no hubiera pasado...



Totalmente de acuerdo, el único que gana aqui es, precisamente, quien nada está arriesgando.


----------



## Feriri88 (4 Abr 2022)

Hombre
Ellos mismos se llaman iliberales


Bueno orban a sido de todo
Castuzo premium


En politica desde 1989 sin soltar el sillón en ningun momento
No tiene profesion conocida


----------



## Teuro (4 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Vivimos el comienzo del Fin. La OTAN va entrar en Ukrania.
> * Las tropas rusas se retiran también de la ciudad de Sumy.
> * La propaganda es más importante que los carros de combate.
> * Cuando EEUU crea que la guerra solo será en Europa,
> ...



Desde el principio dije que las guerras de hoy día eran: 30% la victoria militar, 40% la propaganda y 30% lo que se pacta tras la guerra. Se daba por hecho que la propaganda era mayormente de los ukros y la victoria total de los rusos y que el desempate se decidiría en la mesa de negociaciones. Pero la cosa no está saliendo como se esperaba a los rusos.


----------



## alnitak (4 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Cuando empezó la guerra todos deseábamos que terminara lo antes posible, rodillo ruso y caída de Ucrania en 3 días para negociar algo. Pasan las semanas y la percepción que hay generalizada es que esto es una cagada monumental de Putin, el "es parte del plan" solo convence a los mononeuronales prorusos del foro. Primero no planeaban invadir Ucrania, luego entraron a por todo, ahora solo por el este, luego quizás Odesa, descontrol, armamento deficiente, envío de soldados de reemplazo, destrucción de ciudades, etc. La OTAN en principio realizó lo que se esperaba que iba a hacer: Intentar que la factura de la conquista de Ucrania por parte de Rusia fuera lo más alta posible, pero lo que sorprende es que sea tan alta, la OTAN ha olido debilidad en Rusia y ahora está en que no saben hasta donde llegar. No le podía salir gratis la conquista de Ucrania porque si no en un par de meses se atrevería con otro país, pero ahora da la impresión de que solo va a conquistar el este de Ucrania mediante destrucción y exterminio. En caso de exterminio la probabilidad de que entre la OTAN en Ucrania se incrementaría con creces.
> 
> Por cierto, lo que si le está saliendo por ahora bien es la contraofensiva económica, precisamente en lo que parece que no tenían nada preparado.




ya veras payaso, ha caido hungria y pronto caera francia ... lso tanques solo eran para generar el escenario... 

igual esta tarde francia se queda sin energia


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Hombre....
> 
> NO me salia tu video la primera vez. Al recargar la pagina ha aparecido
> 
> ...



Se hizo un estudio sobre la viabilidad de tal estrategia alimentaria, resulta que aun comiendose a toda la población humana, el menú solo raría para unos meses, los humanos somos voraces.


----------



## Malevich (4 Abr 2022)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Tratando de cambiar la Historia, con mayúsculas, una pena.



Ucrania no era más que un concepto geográfico, y ruso, cuando Degas pintó ese cuadro.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Fué la "policia nacional" ucraniana en labores de "limpieza", es el rol de los polis en casos de guerra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre, el Coronel Loan, el amigo de Asteriscos.


----------



## Teuro (4 Abr 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Si Putin no cae, la guerra global llegará*
> 
> *Si tiene que haber una guerra mundial por la libertad éste es el momento y debemos librarla porque, si Putin no cae, la guerra global llegará.*
> 
> ...



Vuelve a ser igual que en los años 40: Democracias contra estados totalitarios. Pero el problema es que en este caso no está claro la supervivencia de las democracias ni aunque ganaran la guerra, puesto que parece que se está yendo a un punto de convergencia entre los estados totalitarios al estilo chino y las restricciones en las democracias occidentals con medidas represivas y amenazadoras.


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (4 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Pq dejan a sus propios soldados muertos tirados por el campo?



Porque están en una situación de combate y no los pueden retirar. Eso es lo que extraña, que en una retirada sin presión militar (los Ucranianos no llegaros hasta pasados tres o cuatro días) dejen un escenario tan grosero pudiendo haberlo limpiado.

Otra alternativa es que haya sido un grupo de soldados actuando por su cuenta, sin supervisión de mandos u ordenes en tal sentido. Ya sean Rusos o Ucranianos eliminando presuntos colaboradores.


----------



## pirivi-parava (4 Abr 2022)

El Ministerio de la Verdad a toda máquina.
Reescribirán la historia en la *Enciclopedia Romanones*, para escribir la historia como les salga de los ...


----------



## kenny220 (4 Abr 2022)

EMPEDOCLES dijo:


> Porque están en una situación de combate y no los pueden retirar. Eso es lo que extraña, que en una retirada sin presión militar (los Ucranianos no llegaros hasta pasados tres o cuatro días) dejen un escenario tan grosero pudiendo haberlo limpiado.
> 
> Otra alternativa es que haya sido un grupo de soldados actuando por su cuenta, sin supervisión de mandos u ordenes en tal sentido. Ya sean Rusos o Ucranianos eliminando presuntos colaboradores.



Sin presión militar? 
Tu sabes donde esta bucha? Entre hostomel y Kiev. 

Esto fue una calle de bucha al inicio de la invasión.


----------



## Von Rudel (4 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ojoooo que vuelven los rusos a no dejar que el honorable Estado español devuelva el dinero a los contribuyentes españoles
> 
> El Gobierno se blinda ante la amenaza de ciberataques rusos en la Campaña de la Renta



Otra escusa para robarnos o que el dinero se vaya a cuentas en Suiza, de los mismos de siempre.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)

EMPEDOCLES dijo:


> Porque están en una situación de combate y no los pueden retirar. Eso es lo que extraña, que en una retirada sin presión militar (los Ucranianos no llegaros hasta pasados tres o cuatro días) dejen un escenario tan grosero pudiendo haberlo limpiado.
> 
> Otra alternativa es que haya sido un grupo de soldados actuando por su cuenta, sin supervisión de mandos u ordenes en tal sentido. Ya sean Rusos o Ucranianos eliminando presuntos colaboradores.



Ande, tenga...


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Hombre, el Coronel Loan, el amigo de Asteriscos.



Tengo a ese "señor" en el ignore desde la noche de los tiempos...


----------



## visaman (4 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Vivimos el comienzo del Fin. La OTAN va entrar en Ukrania.
> * Las tropas rusas se retiran también de la ciudad de Sumy.
> * La propaganda es más importante que los carros de combate.
> * Cuando EEUU crea que la guerra solo será en Europa,
> ...



y si lo sabes por que no pones una foto de una chica sexy para desestresar eh?


----------



## Giles Amaury (4 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es la mano... Se ve muy claramente.



Vete al oculista.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)

Sorprendentemente, la Policía Nacional de Ucrania publicó ayer un video con el titular "Bucha - limpiando la ciudad de los invasores". Los "ocupantes", como sabemos, no han estado allí desde el 30 de marzo. ¿Y por qué no se dice nada sobre las víctimas de los "ocupantes"?


----------



## Ardilla Roja (4 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Quien pone a gente en ignore, son unos parguelas.



Yo lo estoy haciendo con todos los que solo ponen propaganda otánica, para eso me pongo la Secta o DanPena3. Lo que quiero es informarme de otras fuentes que no sean globalistas, y para eso tengo que desbrozar el hilo de posteadores de mierda que además tiene la pinta que son a sueldo del Gran Hermano ¡Y no veas como mejora la calidad y la rapidez en obtener información!


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Abr 2022)

EMPEDOCLES dijo:


> Porque están en una situación de combate y no los pueden retirar. Eso es lo que extraña, que en una retirada sin presión militar (los Ucranianos no llegaros hasta pasados tres o cuatro días) dejen un escenario tan grosero pudiendo haberlo limpiado.
> 
> Otra alternativa es que haya sido un grupo de soldados actuando por su cuenta, sin supervisión de mandos u ordenes en tal sentido. Ya sean Rusos o Ucranianos eliminando presuntos colaboradores.



Fué una "limpieza policial" aprovechada para la propaganda, saben que por aquí la gente se traga todas las trolas.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Abr 2022)

Otro vídeo de Mariupol y chechenos con juguetes en zona industrial…


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Malevich (4 Abr 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> El Ministerio de la Verdad a toda máquina.
> Reescribirán la historia en la *Enciclopedia Romanones*, para escribir la historia como les salga de los ...



No les hace falta. La ignorancia es tal en las nuevas generaciones que creen que Ucrania lleva ahí desde siempre, desde hace 900 años como por ejemplo Portugal o el Reino de Dinamarca. 

Para la gente de hoy en día no hay nada más allá de los últimos 25 años. Lo han logrado destruyendo la historia y aniquilando las humanidades, todo el legado de la llamada cultura occidental ha sido cancelada de la esfera pública y relegada a decadentes departamentos de universidad y a los museos.


----------



## arriondas (4 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Vete al oculista.



Ya he ido, tengo buena vista. No ha cambiado en 20 años.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Abr 2022)

Información importante que muchos desconocíamos, a unos les sonará a excusa, a otros les da motivo para comprender algo más de la guerra.


*Ejército ruso desplegado cerca de Kiev para levantar el bloqueo de agua de Donbass*
Hoy, 10:33
catorce

La información de que el ejército ruso se está retirando voluntariamente de Kiev y las regiones del norte de Ucrania y está siendo transferido al este de Ucrania ha causado desconcierto e indignación bastante justificados entre la gran mayoría de los rusos que apoyan al NWO. ¿Cómo es eso, por qué murieron nuestros paracaidistas en Gostomel y cerca de Irpin? Sin embargo, ahora ha quedado claro que la solución del problema, por lo que fueron trasladados puntualmente al Donbass, no admite demoras.



Tratando de explicar las razones por las que el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa decidió repentinamente renunciar sin luchar a las posiciones que antes ocupaban las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, los expertos militares citan varios argumentos. Esta es la imposibilidad de un suministro confiable del grupo ruso, que cuelga del "intestino delgado", donde nuestras columnas estarán sujetas a ataques constantes de las fuerzas especiales ucranianas y el DRG del "verde brillante", que está a punto de irse. . Esta es también la inconveniencia de un asalto frontal a una metrópolis tan gigantesca como Kiev, que tendrá que ser demolida bajo los cimientos o bañada con los cadáveres del ejército ruso. Este es también un argumento completamente razonable de que después de la derrota de la agrupación ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el Donbass, el régimen criminal de Zelensky perderá de facto sus unidades más preparadas para el combate, lo que facilitará dramáticamente la implementación de la tercera etapa de el NMD para liberar el resto del territorio de Ucrania.

El Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa necesitaba armar un poderoso puño de choque con una ventaja numérica múltiple sobre las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania para tener tiempo de derrotarlo en el menor tiempo posible. Esto debe hacerse para prevenir el genocidio de la población rusa del DNR y LNR. La cuenta va por días, quedaba un máximo de un par de semanas. Y esto no es una exageración.

*Genocidio "en ucraniano"*

Primero, recordemos lo que implica el genocidio:

El genocidio (del griego γένος - clan, tribu y latín caedo - mato) es una forma de violencia masiva, que la ONU define como acciones cometidas con la intención de destruir, total o parcialmente, a cualquier persona nacional, étnica, racial o religiosa. grupo como tal, incluso mediante la creación deliberada de condiciones de vida diseñadas para la destrucción física total o parcial de este grupo.
Por primera vez, bajo la risa unánime de los nazis ucranianos y la plena aprobación de los liberales rusos, Kiev usó el genocidio contra los habitantes de Crimea, que usaron su derecho a la autodeterminación y no querían seguir siendo parte de los Independientes. Primero se les impidió el suministro de agua a través del Canal de Crimea del Norte y luego se les cortó el suministro de energía. Cabe señalar que fue posible resolver realmente el problema del suministro de agua para la península bloqueada solo en el curso del NMD, tomando la región de Kherson de la antigua Ucrania bajo control militar.

Sin embargo, al régimen de Kiev, que ahora está gritando en todo el mundo sobre la "agresión rusa", realmente le gustaba esparcir podredumbre sobre las personas que no están de acuerdo con su curso nazi. No hay la menor duda de que Ucrania habría cortado el suministro de agua a la DPR y LPR en 2014 si hubiera podido. Pero entonces Kiev no pudo hacer esto puramente por razones técnicas.

El problema es que el suministro de agua de los territorios de las repúblicas populares aún ocupados por el ejército ucraniano depende directamente de Donetsk. Por lo tanto, en la región de Slavyansk, el agua del río Seversky Donets ingresa al canal Seversky Donets-Donbass, pasa a través de Gorlovka y ingresa al embalse de reserva Verkhnekalmiussky en los suburbios de Donetsk. Desde allí parte el conducto de agua Sur-Donbass, que abastece al propio Donetsk, Yasinovataya, Dobropolye, Krasnoarmeysk y Mariupol. Slavyansk, Kramatorsk, Konstantinovka y Druzhkovka reciben agua a través del segundo conducto de agua de Donetsk. Es decir, a pesar de la feroz confrontación, se mantiene la completa interdependencia.

O mejor dicho, se conservó. Kiev ni siquiera ocultó sus planes caníbales de matar sin agua a la población recalcitrante de la RPD y LPR. Pero para esto fue necesario proporcionar suministro de agua al territorio controlado por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Y el trabajo en esta dirección realmente ha comenzado.

*En primer lugar* , con la ayuda de Francia, se inició la construcción de una planta desaladora en el puerto de Mariupol. París le dio a Kiev un préstamo preferencial, proporcionó especialistas y todo el equipo necesario. Se suponía que la planta de tratamiento de agua de mar entraría en funcionamiento en 2023, como máximo en 2024. Naturalmente, todo se hizo solo con los pretextos más plausibles, como la preocupación por el medio ambiente, etc. Así es como Arsen Avakov comentó en ese momento:

En un futuro próximo, estamos iniciando un gran proyecto para construir una estación de agua potable en Mariupol con inversiones de Beten Ingeniere y Stereau. Los planes incluyen un proyecto similar en la región de Lugansk. Gracias por su colaboración al Ministro de Economía y Finanzas.
Es por eso que ahora el presidente Macron está presionando activamente para la evacuación del "pacificador" del asediado Mariupol, entre los que pueden entrar tanto los militantes nazis ucranianos como los especialistas en construcción franceses.

*En segundo lugar* , en el territorio de Donbass ocupado por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, se estaba trabajando para construir un nuevo conducto de agua sin pasar por Donetsk. El por qué está claro: poder bloquear el canal Seversky Donets-Donbass para Donetsk y dejarlo sin agua. El jefe de la DPR, Denis Pushilin, habló sobre los planes de Kiev hace un año:

Sí, el Kiev oficial ama los métodos de guerra prohibidos como todo tipo de bloqueos. y contra los que él llama sus ciudadanos. Nos arreglaron el transporte, la comida, la financiera, se podría decir, la energía, ya que nuestras subestaciones están siendo martilladas con vehículos aéreos no tripulados, dejando a la población sin luz y sin calefacción. En el camino - agua.
Y ahora el peor escenario se ha hecho realidad. Sí, la infraestructura de agua y desalinización aún no está lista, pero Kiev ya se ha dado por vencida con Mariupol y otros asentamientos de la aglomeración de Donetsk. En febrero, la tubería de agua de Yuzhno-Donbass resultó dañada por el bombardeo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, y luego los nazis ucranianos cortaron el suministro de agua a través de Seversky Donets, lo cual es confirmado por el jefe de la ciudad de Donetsk, Aleksey Kulemzin:

La principal fuente de agua para nosotros es el canal Seversky Donets. Unilateralmente, las formaciones armadas ucranianas lo bloquearon, por lo que hoy no tenemos la cantidad de agua necesaria. Mientras vivimos en una fuente de respaldo. Dos opciones: desarrollaremos reservas o, creo, nuestras fuerzas armadas pueden restaurar el statu quo y reanudar el sistema de suministro de agua.
Desde entonces, esta fuente de reserva se ha agotado casi por completo. El agua en la región se suministra según el horario durante varias horas al día. La calefacción central tuvo que ser apagada por completo. La situación, sin exagerar, es catastrófica, ya que millones de residentes rusos de la RPD y LPR pronto se quedarán completamente sin agua, ¡y esto es en la estación fría y bajo el bombardeo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania!

Es imposible resolver el problema de una buena manera. Entonces, ¿es de extrañar que el Ministerio de Defensa ruso simplemente se viera obligado a retirar urgentemente las unidades militares de las cercanías de Kiev y transferirlas al Donbass para eliminar el problema con el grupo AFU que había comenzado el genocidio de los rusos lo antes posible?.


----------



## Malevich (4 Abr 2022)

El agua es clave en todos los conflictos.


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Otro vídeo de Mariupol y chechenos con juguetes en zona industrial…



Vaya manera de perder el tiempo, una buena termobárica y matas dos pájaros de un tiro, las putitas nancys y la fábrica de su mecenas el kolomoiski de los cojones


----------



## McNulty (4 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Sorprendentemente, la Policía Nacional de Ucrania publicó ayer un video con el titular "Bucha - limpiando la ciudad de los invasores". Los "ocupantes", como sabemos, no han estado allí desde el 30 de marzo. ¿Y por qué no se dice nada sobre las víctimas de los "ocupantes"?



LOL 

Pilladón


----------



## crocodile (4 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Esa bruja será del occidente Ukronazi banderista, les sale su vena nazi, por algo mataron a millones de judíos y rusos bajo el mando del III REICH.


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Abr 2022)

__





La tremenda pitada durante el Zalgiris-Estrella Roja: pancarta de 'parar la guerra' y los serbios se niegan


Polémica durante el último partido de la Euroliga entre Zalgiris y Estrella Roja. Antes del comienzo, los jugadores de ambos equipos se juntaron en el centro de la cancha para lanz




www.marca.com




bratia


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## arriondas (4 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> No les hace falta. La ignorancia es tal en las nuevas generaciones que creen que Ucrania lleva ahí desde siempre, desde hace 900 años como por ejemplo Portugal o el Reino de Dinamarca.
> 
> Para la gente de hoy en día no hay nada más allá de los últimos 25 años. Lo han logrado destruyendo la historia y aniquilando las humanidades, todo el legado de la llamada cultura occidental ha sido cancelada de la esfera pública y relegada a decadentes departamentos de universidad y a los museos.



No hay más que ver cómo han cambiado los gustos de la gente joven. En la música, o sin ir más lejos en un ejemplo tan mundano como en el canon de belleza que tienen de las chicas. Gustos de negros o de panchitos, hace 25 años eso no ocurría; en aquella época lo que ahora muchos consideran un pibón, hubiera sido visto como algo incluso grotesco.

A veces no nos damos cuenta, pero el cambio ha sido bestial. Quizá lo notamos más los que hemos nacido entre 1975 y 1982.


----------



## eltonelero (4 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Los húngaros aprovechando las elecciones han hecho 4 referendums (a ver si se nos pega algo) *80% 99% escrutado*
> 
> ¿Apoya usted la enseñanza de la orientación sexual a los menores en los centros educativos públicos sin el consentimiento de los padres?
> 
> ...



es la democracia que jamás vamos a ver en paises "demucráticos" de occidente. 

aqui con suerte algún dia nos dejarán un referendum sobre si queremos ser enculados por negros o amegos.


----------



## crocodile (4 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Información importante que muchos desconocíamos, a unos les sonará a excusa, a otros les da motivo para comprender algo más de la guerra.
> 
> 
> *Ejército ruso desplegado cerca de Kiev para levantar el bloqueo de agua de Donbass*
> ...



Y porque c. No mandan al menos otras 100.000 tropas a Ucrania ?


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Esa bruja será del occidente Ukronazi banderista, les sale su vena nazi, por algo mataron a millones de judíos y rusos bajo el mando del III REICH.



¿Donde he visto yo a esa vieja?


----------



## BikeroII (4 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Y porque c. No mandan al menos otras 100.000 tropas a Ucrania ?



Rusia solo manda chatarra y soldados de reemplazo a Ucrania. Lo mejor de sus fuerzas militares y todo el arsenal de ultima generación se lo guarda para proteger la Madre Patria para lo que va a venir.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Y porque c. No mandan al menos otras 100.000 tropas a Ucrania ?



Tengo una teoria, la invasión estaba coordinada con la cúpula militar ucraniana, que daría un golpe a Zopensky, pero este, seguramente avisado por los Bastardos, abortó el golpe y los rusos se quedaron colgados de la brocha.


----------



## arriondas (4 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Живела Србија! Ми смо браћа!

La verdad es que los serbios ven el doble rasero mejor que nadie en Europa, les sienta como una patada en los huevos. No les hace ninguna gracia, pero ninguna. Ellos piensan: "ah, ahora sí salimos con las pancartitas de _Stop the War_, ¿eh?; cuando nos bombardeabais en 1999, estabais callados como putas" Y eso no lo olvidan.


----------



## crocodile (4 Abr 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Rusia solo manda chatarra y soldados de reemplazo a Ucrania. Lo mejor de sus fuerzas militarres y todo el arsenal de ultima generación se lo guarda para proteger la Madre Patria para lo que va a venir.



Buena explicación , me parece lógico.


----------



## EGO (4 Abr 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



Este finde llegaron a Odesa "juguetes" anti buque con 200km de alcance.

Veo que ya estan en accion.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)

Esto empieza a oler a azufre:


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Abr 2022)

Otro vídeo de la preparación para la limpieza de nazis …


----------



## Asmodee (4 Abr 2022)

Se huele inflexión, cambio de fase en la guerra.


----------



## Michael_Knight (4 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Otro vídeo de la preparación para la limpieza de nazis …



¿Hoy ya sí?, ¿hoy ya limpiamos de nazis?, ¿seguro?


----------



## Mongolo471 (4 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> ¿Hoy ya sí?, ¿hoy ya limpiamos de nazis?, ¿seguro?



¿Pero había tantos nazis? Me da que Hitler se escondió en la URSS.


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Abr 2022)

_Publicado por pro ukr acc

"Nuestra fuente en el OP dijo que había un gran escándalo en Kiev, debido al video de la policía nacional, que fue publicado en la red en la dirección de Anton Gerashchenko con la limpieza de Bucha. 1

Este vídeo es fuertemente disonante con las imágenes de los residentes asesinados, que dieron la vuelta al mundo ayer, pero que se hicieron dos días después de la limpieza y no se incluyeron en el informe de la policía nacional, lo que ahora plantea dudas. 2

Arestovich considera que las acciones de Gerashchenko son una provocación deliberada, porque el vídeo plantea muchas preguntas, por qué no hay muertos en las calles, y el alcalde de la ciudad simplemente informa sobre la limpieza._


----------



## Trajanillo (4 Abr 2022)

Chatarrero dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, el único que gana aqui es, precisamente, quien nada está arriesgando.



Como siempre y eso le hace carecer de perspectiva y empatía, debería probar las mieles de una guerra en su territorio y no saberse tan a salvo, lo mismo la proxima vez no iba tan contento.


----------



## pirivi-parava (4 Abr 2022)

*Polonia acusa a Francia y Alemania de haber sido demasiado próximas a Rusia*
El vice primer ministro y hombre fuerte de *Polonia*, Jaroslaw Kaczynski, acusó a Francia y Alemania de haber tenido demasiada proximidad con Rusia antes de la invasión de Ucrania, en una entrevista publicada el domingo por el diario alemán _Die Welt_.

«Alemania, al igual que Francia, tiene un fuerte sesgo a favor de *Moscú*», dijo Kaczynski, líder del gobernante partido nacionalista-populista Ley y Justicia (PiS).









Guerra en Ucrania, en directo: última hora de la invasión rusa


Sigue la última hora de la guerra de Ucrania, balance de muertos, heridos y negociaciones con Rusia tras más de un mes de la invasin rusa.




okdiario.com


----------



## Xan Solo (4 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Mi apuesta. En tres días Bucha está olvidada. A ver si el montaje se les va a volver en contra, ya no estamos en Rumanía o Yugoslavia hace 30 años....




Concuerdo con que en tres días el montaje estará olvidado... pero no en que se les vuelva en contra. Simplemente, sacarán nuevos titulares escandalosos. Son sus costumbres... mejor dicho, son NUESTRAS costumbres.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> ¿Pero había tantos nazis? Me da que Hitler se escondió en la URSS.



Solo con esta frase te defines, Mongolo.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> ¿Hoy ya sí?, ¿hoy ya limpiamos de nazis?, ¿seguro?



Se va limpiando como en Siria, poco a poco…no hay cambio de estrategia excepto en Kiev. Que no está claro que pasteleo se produjo…necesita tiempo el asunto. Cosas de la niebla de guerra.

Me recuerda al pasteleo de Palmira…








El EI vuelve a ocupar la ciudad de Palmira y sus ruinas grecorromanas


Los soldados sirios, que contaban con la cobertura aérea rusa, se retiraron de la ciudad ante el avance de los combatientes del EI.




www.heraldo.es


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Erebus. (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Malevich (4 Abr 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> *Polonia acusa a Francia y Alemania de haber sido demasiado próximas a Rusia*
> El vice primer ministro y hombre fuerte de *Polonia*, Jaroslaw Kaczynski, acusó a Francia y Alemania de haber tenido demasiada proximidad con Rusia antes de la invasión de Ucrania, en una entrevista publicada el domingo por el diario alemán _Die Welt_.
> 
> «Alemania, al igual que Francia, tiene un fuerte sesgo a favor de *Moscú*», dijo Kaczynski, líder del gobernante partido nacionalista-populista Ley y Justicia (PiS).
> ...



Polonia, Estonia, Letonia y Lituania han asumido el papel del Reino Unido en la UE. 
Que se monten una unión paralela con los ingleses y que dejen a Europa en paz....


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Abr 2022)

_Como aprendimos durante la guerra orquestada por la CIA en Siria, la propaganda juega un papel importante; es una forma de guerra psicológica. Hay que condenar las atrocidades reales. Pero es prudente analizar todas las afirmaciones desapasionadamente utilizando la lógica y la razón para asegurarse de que no nos están engañando.

Los medios de comunicación y Hollywood son departamentos del complejo industrial militar._



Esto es de parvulitos (preescolar) en este foro, pero habrá que seguir insistiendo dada la memoria de pez imperante.


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

No cabe comentario alguno ante esta atrocidad y masacre provocada por Rusia. Solo queda el consuelo de exigir un juicio sumarísimo contra lesa humanidad para todos aquellos que ha ordenado esta barbarie y aquellos que lo han ejecutado. 

Esa sería la única paz que encontraría tanto crimen a gente inocente.


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No cabe comentario alguno ante esta atrocidad y masacre provocada por Rusia. Solo queda el consuelo de exigir un juicio sumarísimo contra lesa humanidad para todos aquellos que ha ordenado esta barbarie y aquellos que lo han ejecutado.
> 
> Esa sería la única paz que encontraría tanto crimen a gente inocente.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)

Toito te lo consiento menos que te metas como mi EPL, que EPL no hay mas que uno y a estos los encontre en la mierda:


----------



## Mabuse (4 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Sorprendentemente, la Policía Nacional de Ucrania publicó ayer un video con el titular "Bucha - limpiando la ciudad de los invasores". Los "ocupantes", como sabemos, no han estado allí desde el 30 de marzo. ¿Y por qué no se dice nada sobre las víctimas de los "ocupantes"?



El conflorero desadaptado compartió un trino donde un sujeto decía que un amigo suyo de Kiev había visto cómo los soldados rusos entraban en las casas y ametrallaban a los ocupantes. Se ve que es fácil confundir un soldado ruso con un policía ucraniano en estos tiempos.


----------



## Michael_Knight (4 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Pobre Irina, lleva días intentando resolver el misterio de los asesinados en Bucha y no hay manera, que si eran muñecos, que si eran actores, ahora que si son pro-rusos, nada le cuadra a la pobre, lo único que sabe es que los rusos no han sido porque los soldados rusos entraron allí a liberar el pueblo del nazismo pero pacíficamente y de buen rollo.


----------



## Argentium (4 Abr 2022)

*Deutsche Bank dice que Alemania se enfrenta a una fuerte recesión si el petróleo y el gas rusos se detienen*
12:38 || 04/04/2022


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (4 Abr 2022)

__





Nuevo artículo de la prensa estatal rusa ya comienza a justificar las masacres civiles "los civiles colaboracionistas también deben de pagar por ello"


Что Россия должна сделать с Украиной - РИА Новости, 03.04.2022 (ria.ru) 08:00 04/03/2022 (actualizado: 08:09 04/03/2022) 227890 ¿Qué debería hacer Rusia con Ucrania...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## pepetemete (4 Abr 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


>



Y eso es equipo militar ruso porque lo dice el del tweet, porque en el video no se sabe qué cojones es ese montón de chatarra


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> El conflorero desadaptado compartió un trino donde un sujeto decía que un amigo suyo de Kiev había visto cómo los soldados rusos entraban en las casas y ametrallaban a los ocupantes. Se ve que es fácil confundir un soldado ruso con un policía ucraniano en estos tiempos.



Lei una vez al algun sitio eso de "curioso camuflage el de estos tiempos, donde todos terminan pareciendose entre si". creo que era un articulo sobre la invención del uniforme por los suecos en la Guerra de los 30 años. No me deja de sorprender el parecido el esquema de camuflage de ambos bandos, lo único que los diferencia es el tono ligeremente mas claro el de los ucros, no se porque los rusos no han adoptado el pixelado chino, en combares cuerpo a cuerpo tiene que provocar mucho fuego amigo.


----------



## Preset Station (4 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> No había prestado atención, pero al ver los "cadáveres" ¿y los charcos de sangre? ¿y el rigor mortis? está clarísimo que son vivos que están acostados en un postura cómoda y que no se vea la cara.
> 
> No cuela.
> 
> ...



Qué triste verte defendiendo la propaganda del Kremlin. Putin la ha cagado y bien con esta guerra y lo sabes perfectamente. Rusia se va a convertir en un campo de patatas y no se va a poder visitar en muchos años.


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

El hijoPutin y todos sus cómplices deben pagar por estos crímenes organizados sobre civiles, por cada uno de los asesinados, por cada una de las mujeres violadas. 

Nunca hay justificación para esto, Ucrania no ha hecho nada para merecer esto.


----------



## Roedr (4 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esto empieza a oler a azufre:



Esto de los niños no sé como está, pero huele muy mal. Volarle la chola a todos los secuestradores de niños es menos de lo que se merecen.


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (4 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El hijoPutin y todos sus cómplices deben pagar por estos crímenes organizados sobre civiles, por cada uno de los asesinados, por cada una de las mujeres violadas.
> 
> Nunca hay justificación para esto, Ucrania no ha hecho nada para merecer esto.


----------



## visaman (4 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



pero no habían tomado los rusos el pueblo de hollywod ucrania


----------



## Seronoser (4 Abr 2022)

Ojo al dato con los precios de la luz en Francia jojojojo y a dos semanas de las elecciones.
He abierto un hilo al respecto:

Crisis: - 3000 euros el Mwh esta mañana en Francia. Y eso que está limitado


3000 EUROS EL MWH hoy de 8 a 9 de la mañana jojojo.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

*El primer ministro polaco llamó a Alemania el "principal freno" de las nuevas sanciones contra Rusia. *También agregó que Hungría no bloquea la posibilidad de endurecer las restricciones contra Rusia.

Además, Moravetsky está convencido de que las actuales sanciones contra Rusia no son suficientes:

"Se necesitan sanciones claras y duras. Las actuales no están funcionando y se necesita una acción decisiva para romper la maquinaria militar de Putin. De lo contrario, morirán más personas inocentes".


----------



## npintos (4 Abr 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Nos quieren joder vivos. Con la excusa de la pandemia y ahora con lo de la guerra están aprovechando para pisar el acelerador.
> 
> En este foro llevamos años hablando de la argentinización de España y no es ninguna broma.



Y de la Venezuelización de Argentina, y así hasta llegar a los escalones más bajos de la escala...

Nos quieren pocos, pobres, ignorantes y enfermos. Es decir, clientes perpetuos de la farmafia y de los "subsidios" estatales.


----------



## España1 (4 Abr 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1012385



Don’t worry, comeremos grillos que está todo en la agenda 2030


----------



## Seronoser (4 Abr 2022)

Preset Station dijo:


> Qué triste verte defendiendo la propaganda del Kremlin. Putin la ha cagado y bien con esta guerra y lo sabes perfectamente. Rusia se va a convertir en un campo de patatas y no se va a poder visitar en muchos años.



Cuenta de 10 años, con 60 mensajes.
Acabamos de presenciar, con este corto párrafo, el 20% de los mensajes que escribes al año


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Abr 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1012385



EL CORTE INGLES *Sandía pieza 4,5 kg peso aproximado*
(2,60 € / Kg)


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

Me parece que alguno no se ha enterado... Unos han invadido a un país soberano, los otros defienden su país para poder elegir su destino y no tener que acabar siendo un satélite de Rusia.


----------



## pirivi-parava (4 Abr 2022)

Se ha colado un error en la matrix, un ucraniano contando que le amenazaron los ucranianos en la frontera con llevarle atrás y pegarle un tiro por huir, golpes, humillaciones... 

*La odisea de Oleg para salir de Ucrania: "El Gobierno ucraniano nos tiraba los pasaportes a la cara"*









La odisea de Oleg para salir de Ucrania: "El Gobierno ucraniano nos tiraba los pasaportes a la cara"


Desde que comenzó la guerra Oleg ha estado ayudando a las personas que querían salir de Ucrania huyendo del conflicto. Sin embargo, él mismo ha encontrado una odisea para salir de España. Nos cuenta los 6 días de pesadilla que ha vivido con interrogatorios violentos y amenazas.




www.antena3.com


----------



## manalons (4 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Este finde llegaron a Odesa "juguetes" anti buque con 200km de alcance.
> 
> Veo que ya estan en accion.



Como se pasen con las armas les puede caer fuego desde el cielo. Luego a reclamar a la ONU, el maestro armero...etc


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Esto de los niños no sé como está, pero huele muy mal. Volarle la chola a todos los secuestradores de niños es menos de lo que se merecen.



Pues dígame como sin vulnerar a la sacrosanta "libre empresa", Ahora mismo miles de "iniciativas populares" se dedican sin control alguno a traslados de población "por una buena causa", todo bendecido por las Labios Podridos y Anarosas de turno.


----------



## hartman (4 Abr 2022)

cuando intervenia farlopensky en el congreso de los diPUTAdos?


----------



## vettonio (4 Abr 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Rusia solo manda chatarra y soldados de reemplazo a Ucrania. Lo mejor de sus fuerzas militares y todo el arsenal de ultima generación se lo guarda para proteger la Madre Patria para lo que va a venir.



(...)Aunque seas fuerte, finge debilidad para que el enemigo se pierda en la arrogancia.


----------



## Trajanillo (4 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Están los serbios para apoyar a la OTAN.


----------



## El Tuerto (4 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Libertad Digital es el mejor Diario Digital de España...con diferencia.


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

¿Como tiene alguno la cara dura de invocar la verdad y la justicia cuando defienden que un asesino sin escrupulos invada un país soberano y masacre a su población, deje ciudades enteras como un solar, saltandose las reglas más elementales del derecho inernacional?


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## manodura79 (4 Abr 2022)

SkywalkerAND dijo:


> Anda que si hubieran instalado cámaras antes de irse o drones que hubieran filmado todo...



Lo dudo. Hasta ahora los rusos van siete pasos por detrás de los ucranianos en la utilización de la propaganda. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## alnitak (4 Abr 2022)

a ver si conseguimos este mes que francia salga de la UNION EUROPEA Y QUE SE VAYA EL EURO A TOMAR POR CULO


Francia está exprimiendo las interconexiones eléctricas con España para salvar la crisis energética que ha provocado la parada de la mitad de sus centrales nucleares y la ola de frío que está disparando el consumo energético en el país. El país vecino está llevando al límite la capacidad de comprar luz más barata en España en un intento de abaratar el precio de su electricidad, que este lunes se dispara *por encima de los 500 euros* por megavatio hora en el mercado mayorista.

Las compras de electricidad española se han hecho hoy más intensas y están al 100% de la capacidad que ofrece la red. El principal motivo es que las nucleares francesas están trabajando al 43% de su potencia, según datos del operador del sistema eléctrico RTE. Este organismo tuvo que aprobar ayer una "alerta naranja" y pedido a los ciudadanos y las empresas que reduzcan su consumo durante la mañana de este lunes para evitar cortes en el suministro.

La crisis en el mercado francés coincide con la presión por parte del Gobierno español para* impulsar su "isla energética" *y lograr el permiso de Bruselas para adoptar medidas de intervención en el mercado eléctrico. El principal argumento de España es precisamente su escasa capacidad de interconexión con Francia.


----------



## mapachën (4 Abr 2022)

Pero si te lo han puesto más arriba, pero tendrás al "otanico" en el ignore...

La inteligencia rusa ha fallado calimitosamente, no sé si se llegaron a creer el cebo que le pusieron los USAnos diciendo que en 3 días caía Ucrania... Pero si llevaron hasta policías anti disturbios, se pensaban que les iban a recibir con flores y golubtsi, y finalmente son un ejército de 6 millones de tíos fácilmente con las defensas territoriales, altamente motivados, y con el más nuevo armamento ligero occidental... La paliza ha sido horrorosa... Estos tienen artillería guiada, y los aviones rusos tenían que tirar bombas tontas y exponerse a los anti aéreos ligeros occidentales.

Insisto, que se llevaron policía anti disturbios... La operación Z es la mayor infamia militar de la historia moderna, los argentinos hicieron un gran trabajo en malvinas comparado con Z... Me recuerda salvando la distancia a la invasión de Líbano por Israel en 2006, el mejor tanque, el merkava, mordiendo el polvo ante las armas ligeras de infantería (y si no recuerdo mal, eran rusas).

La posición rusa es jodida de cojones... Y no me vengáis con el petrorublo y el "horo" y la ostia puta... Yo también he querido pensar que no podían ser tan idiotas, pero me rindo a la evidencia... Cuando les veo robando gallinas, lavadoras, cuando los chechenos intentaban secuestrar coches en la entrada de kiev al principio de la invasión para entrar de incógnito... Madre mía que pedazo de chapuza... Yo no digo que tengas la doctrina de guerra de UK, que solo se mete en guerras que puede ganar... Pero es que esto, no hay por donde cogerlo.

A los de bucha y demás ostias... Pensarlo de ésta manera... Esos estarían vivos si Z no hubiese entrado, sí, o no?

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mapachën (4 Abr 2022)

Pero si te lo han puesto más arriba, pero tendrás al "otanico" en el ignore...

La inteligencia rusa ha fallado calimitosamente, no sé si se llegaron a creer el cebo que le pusieron los USAnos diciendo que en 3 días caía Ucrania... Pero si llevaron hasta policías anti disturbios, se pensaban que les iban a recibir con flores y golubtsi, y finalmente son un ejército de 6 millones de tíos fácilmente con las defensas territoriales, altamente motivados, y con el más nuevo armamento ligero occidental... La paliza ha sido horrorosa... Estos tienen artillería guiada, y los aviones rusos tenían que tirar bombas tontas y exponerse a los anti aéreos ligeros occidentales.

Insisto, que se llevaron policía anti disturbios... La operación Z es la mayor infamia militar de la historia moderna, los argentinos hicieron un gran trabajo en malvinas comparado con Z... Me recuerda salvando la distancia a la invasión de Líbano por Israel en 2006, el mejor tanque, el merkava, mordiendo el polvo ante las armas ligeras de infantería (y si no recuerdo mal, eran rusas).

La posición rusa es jodida de cojones... Y no me vengáis con el petrorublo y el "horo" y la ostia puta... Yo también he querido pensar que no podían ser tan idiotas, pero me rindo a la evidencia... Cuando les veo robando gallinas, lavadoras, cuando los chechenos intentaban secuestrar coches en la entrada de kiev al principio de la invasión para entrar de incógnito... Madre mía que pedazo de chapuza... Yo no digo que tengas la doctrina de guerra de UK, que solo se mete en guerras que puede ganar... Pero es que esto, no hay por donde cogerlo.

A los de bucha y demás ostias... Pensarlo de ésta manera... Esos estarían vivos si Z no hubiese entrado, sí, o no?

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## manalons (4 Abr 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1012385



Vaya, no sabia que las sandias las importaban de Ucrania o de Rusia. HGP. Aquí el que no corre vuela, luego todos lloran por la tele...campesinos, camioneros, gasolineros...que los follen.


----------



## manalons (4 Abr 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Lo dudo. Hasta ahora los rusos van siete pasos por detrás de los ucranianos en la utilización de la propaganda.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Aquí lo que cuenta son las hostias, no el rollito tiktok. Y en eso van ganando los Rusos.


----------



## mapachën (4 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Estaba oyendo la COPE y a Herrera hablando sobre la matanza de Bucha asegurando al 100% que habían sido los rusos sin ningún tipo de duda o sin dejar ningún resquicio a la duda y me ha dado por pensar.
> Que necesidad tienen los rusos de hacer una masacre sabiendo que iba a ser un cambio en la guerra. Estratégicamente no les aporta nada y politicamente les deja en la basura, luego como todo occidente ha dicho categóricamente que han sido los rusos sin ningún lugar a dudas, nadie se cuestiona que haya podido ser el otro bando. Solo el Secretario General de la ONU no ha acusado a nadie y ha dicho que habra´que hacer una investigación.
> Esto huele muy mal y huele mal porque Rusia no saca ningún beneficio de esto, al revés consigue más sanciones, más aislamiento y posiblemente un recrudecimiento de la guerra, sin embargo si hay alguien que sale ganando y mucho.



Pues te cuento un testimonio que le contó una familia a un conocido mío taxista de los que fueron en la caravana de taxistas a coger refugiados:

Familia, en la que entran soldados, al padre lo matan de un tiro, al abuelo lo deguellan, y dejan irse a la familia (todo ésto delante suyo)... supongo que serían chechenos (por el detallito de degollar), y es lo que la familia Le contó a éste taxista amigo mío (familia ucraniana)... Me da que había orden de cargarse a todo el que pudiera coger un arma.

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bigmaller (4 Abr 2022)

Angela Merkel believes Germany's decision in 2008 not to support the idea of Ukraine joining NATO was right


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

Segun algunos que pululan por aqui en realidad el ejército ruso ni siquiera es ruso: son americanos disfrazados. 

Claaaro.


----------



## visaman (4 Abr 2022)

de todos modos yo también creo que esta es una operación improvisada, pero ahora parece que estamos en otra fase, de todos modos Rusia no necesita mas territorios ni invadir Europa y si e dólar cae es el final


----------



## Trajanillo (4 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No cabe comentario alguno ante esta atrocidad y masacre provocada por Rusia. Solo queda el consuelo de exigir un juicio sumarísimo contra lesa humanidad para todos aquellos que ha ordenado esta barbarie y aquellos que lo han ejecutado.
> 
> Esa sería la única paz que encontraría tanto crimen a gente inocente.



Pero primero habrá que investigar quien ha sido no? Y una vez quede claro quien ha sido condenar al culpable, o tu ya sabes que son los rusos porque te lo han dicho en la tele, yo por lo menos dudo cuando se afirma tan categóricamente algo, pero tu no, tu ya sabes quién ha sido e incluso me apuesto que sabes con nombre y apellidos los militares que lo hicieron.
En fin, sigue con lo tuyo que es ser el bufón de la tropa y deja de pontificar cosas que no sabes si son ciertas.


----------



## Trajanillo (4 Abr 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1012385



Que se joda Putin!!!!


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)

A mi, las tias de Gangrena 3 me recuerda a los sucubos de "Pactar con el Diablo"


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (4 Abr 2022)

Nuestra fuente informa que hay una conmoción sin precedentes en la Oficina del Presidente debido a que publicaron el material sobre Bucha sin revisarlo en detalle. 

Parece que nuestros funcionarios vuelven a "golpear el listón". Es el video, donde "los cadáveres se mueven", el que se convertirá en un "veredicto" para el caso de los medios sobre Bucha, que ahora se está dispersando con tanta fuerza, y pronto también desaparecerá en voz alta del campo de la información. Por lo tanto, Gran Bretaña bloqueó una reunión en la ONU, que Rusia quería celebrar en Bucha. Zelensky anunció que también iniciaría la consideración de la "tragedia en Buchi" en la ONU, pero esto puede no suceder, nuestra fuente informa que los británicos están tratando de disuadir al presidente, quienes están seguros de que este movimiento jugará a favor de la rusos. 

Ahora todo el caso de los medios en el OP está a cargo de expertos británicos que asesoran a nuestros funcionarios. Los británicos propusieron hacer una pausa, utilizando solo aquellas herramientas que mostrarían un solo punto de vista, para que toda la “historia mediática” no se desmoronara hasta que se lograran los objetivos (nuevas sanciones sobre recursos energéticos y armas pesadas). Entonces, si toda la historia con Bucha se desmorona, ya no importará, se recibirán las armas y será difícil levantar las sanciones, ya que el campo de información no lo permitirá. 

Vale la pena recordar que el 19 de marzo nos enteramos de que se estaba preparando un "evento informativo de alto perfil" en la Oficina del Presidente para ayudar a Azov en el caso Mariupol. Posiblemente, esto es lo que es.


----------



## Trajanillo (4 Abr 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Pues te cuento un testimonio que le contó una familia a un conocido mío taxista de los que fueron en la caravana de taxistas a coger refugiados:
> 
> Familia, en la que entran soldados, al padre lo matan de un tiro, al abuelo lo deguellan, y dejan irse a la familia (todo ésto delante suyo)... supongo que serían chechenos (por el detallito de degollar), y es lo que la familia Le contó a éste taxista amigo mío (familia ucraniana)... Me da que había orden de cargarse a todo el que pudiera coger un arma.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk



Muy bonita la historia, pero tengo la costumbre de no creerme la mayoría de las historias que me cuentan en un foro.


----------



## Vilux (4 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



En ese video no se dice nada que corresponda al texto. Son soldados rusos denigrando a Zelensky.


----------



## ksa100 (4 Abr 2022)

¿ dónde está Rusia ?


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pero primero habrá que investigar quien ha sido no? Y una vez quede claro quien ha sido condenar al culpable, o tu ya sabes que son los rusos porque te lo han dicho en la tele, yo por lo menos dudo cuando se afirma tan categóricamente algo, pero tu no, tu ya sabes quién ha sido e incluso me apuesto que sabes con nombre y apellidos los militares que lo hicieron.
> En fin, sigue con lo tuyo que es ser el bufón de la tropa y deja de pontificar cosas que no sabes si son ciertas.



No confundas opinar libremente sobre un tema con repetir las consignas pro rusas tal y como lo hace la basura de pro rusos negando cualquier masacre , ataque, invasión o culpa de los ruskis...


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Abr 2022)

Pido disculpas, quise ponerlo en spoiler pero no me deja o yo no me entero.


----------



## vettonio (4 Abr 2022)

Preset Station dijo:


> Qué triste verte defendiendo la propaganda del Kremlin. Putin la ha cagado y bien con esta guerra y lo sabes perfectamente. Rusia se va a convertir en un campo de patatas y no se va a poder visitar en muchos años.



Del 2012 y 60 mensajes. Otro resucitado.

Otro que va a la NADA.


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (4 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No confundas opinar libremente sobre un tema con repetir las consignas pro rusas tal y como lo hace la basura de pro rusos negando cualquier masacre , ataque, invasión o culpa de los ruskis...



Tu no opinas, tu aseveras que la matanza la han hecho los rusos y debería probarse. Lo mismo te podrías preguntar porque Inglaterra no quiere que se reúna el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU como ha pedido Rusia, si están tan seguros que han sido los rusos porque no la convocan. Lo mismo ni todo es blanco ni todo es negro. Hay muchas tonalidades de gris entre ambos.
En fin, yo en este caso soy muy esceptico porque hay cosas que si las piensas un poco se caen por su propio peso, tu estás agusto en tu posición me parece bien, pero yo no estoy comodo posicionandome con ninguno.
Es una guerra y se van a cometer barbaridades por ambos lados... yo mientras no salgan pruebas irrefutables de lo que sea que se acusen a unos y otros no voy a creerme nada de nada.


----------



## mazuste (4 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> (...)Aunque seas fuerte, finge debilidad para que el enemigo se pierda en la arrogancia.



Y cuando escuches la histeria mediática del contrario, sonríe, porque vas por el camino correcto.


----------



## EGO (4 Abr 2022)

manalons dijo:


> Como se pasen con las armas les puede caer fuego desde el cielo. Luego a reclamar a la ONU, el maestro armero...etc



No les va a caer nada.

Seguiran reventando chatarra rusa con armamento OTAN y Rusia se la tendra que envainar o pegar pataletas como el ataque a la refineria.

Esta va a ser la tonica de los proximos meses,salvo que Rusia movilice 500k hombres y decida entrar como un rodillo desde Donbass.


----------



## poppom (4 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Pido disculpas, quise ponerlo en spoiler pero no me deja o yo no me entero.



que horror


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Abr 2022)

Preset Station dijo:


> Qué triste verte defendiendo la propaganda del Kremlin. Putin la ha cagado y bien con esta guerra y lo sabes perfectamente. Rusia se va a convertir en un campo de patatas y no se va a poder visitar en muchos años.



Y resucitan la cuenta entre los muertos…milagro, milagro, milagro…y a la nevera.


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2022)

Un deber que le debe quitar el sueño. 
Veo mensajes suyos de altas horas de la madrugada.


----------



## Scardanelli (4 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> A mi, las tias de Gangrena 3 me recuerda a los sucubos de "Pactar con el Diablo"



El último giro de ZHU DE es ser aliado de Orban, como sigas dando vueltas te vas a romper el cuello...


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

Lo de esta basura viene de lejos


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Pido disculpas, quise ponerlo en spoiler pero no me deja o yo no me entero.



Pide disculpas por extender la mierda anglo, eso no es de Bucha.


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No confundas opinar libremente sobre un tema con repetir las consignas pro rusas tal y como lo hace la basura de pro rusos negando cualquier masacre , ataque, invasión o culpa de los ruskis...


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (4 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El último giro de ZHU DE es ser aliado de Orban, como sigas dando vueltas te vas a romper el cuello...



Te contamos lo del porquero o no hace falta?


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Tu no opinas, tu aseveras que la matanza la han hecho los rusos y debería probarse. Lo mismo te podrías preguntar porque Inglaterra no quiere que se reúna el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU como ha pedido Rusia, si están tan seguros que han sido los rusos porque no la convocan. Lo mismo ni todo es blanco ni todo es negro. Hay muchas tonalidades de gris entre ambos.
> En fin, yo en este caso soy muy esceptico porque hay cosas que si las piensas un poco se caen por su propio peso, tu estás agusto en tu posición me parece bien, pero yo no estoy comodo posicionandome con ninguno.
> Es una guerra y se van a cometer barbaridades por ambos lados... yo mientras no salgan pruebas irrefutables de lo que sea que se acusen a unos y otros no voy a creerme nada de nada.



Si, pero al final los hechos son los hechos. Y todos hemos visto que los rusos han atravesado su frontera y están en Ucrania.
Por lo tanto el hecho es que han invadido Ucrania, lo llamen como lo llamen. 
Es como si ocupan tu casa y yo lo llamo usurpación, el hecho es que me se han metido en tu casa


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (4 Abr 2022)

En Melitopol, las publicaciones pro-ucranianas afirman que algunas de las instituciones educativas de la ciudad ya han cambiado a programas rusos. Están dando un ejemplo de un colegio industrial y económico local, donde las clases se han reanudado recientemente. Según informes de los medios, el director de la institución está cooperando activamente con la nueva administración y ya está haciendo esfuerzos para cambiar el proceso a libros de texto rusos. Y tales medidas deben introducirse en todos los territorios liberados: muestran claramente a los habitantes que Rusia ha venido en serio y durante mucho tiempo.


----------



## mapachën (4 Abr 2022)

Agilipollado dijo:


> El error de los rusos es no planificar una guerra.
> 
> - Ucrania es un país enorme, planifica bien la logística, peazo gilipollas
> 
> ...



Igual te llevabas una sorpresita con España y otros países europeos si los intentas invadir y sus ciudadanos tienen armas…

Lo que ha pasado en Ucrania ya pasó en Líbano 2006 y pasaría a la inversa si alguien intenta invadir Rusia… guerra asimétrica.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Trajanillo (4 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Si, pero al final los hechos son los hechos. Y todos hemos visto que los rusos han atravesado su frontera y están en Ucrania.
> Por lo tanto el hecho es que han invadido Ucrania, lo llamen como lo llamen.
> Es como si ocupan tu casa y yo lo llamo usurpación, el hecho es que me se han metido en tu casa



Yo eso no te lo niego, claro que han invadido Ucrania coño eso se ve claramente, pero yo no hablo de eso hablo de la matanza de Bucha, a mi me genera muchas dudas, pero a vosotros no, estais super convencidos de ello. Personalmente creo que este tipo de acciones no te dejan ningún beneficion ni politico ni estrategico, por eso me entran muchas dudas, habrá que preguntarse a quien beneficia esto...


----------



## vettonio (4 Abr 2022)

_El combatiente capturado del batallón nacional "Aidar" dice que fueron entrenados por instructores lituanos, que les enseñaron a asaltar ciudades y limpiar edificios. Dice que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania planeaban lanzar una ofensiva contra Donbass el 8 de marzo._


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)

¿Tiene alguna prueba de que esa foto sea de Bucha o solo quiere intoxicar como el de Blackstone?


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

Hay una clara e importante diferencia entre mentir y opinar y de un tiempo a esta parte la gente llama opinar a decir lo que les salga del nabo con el manido "es mi opinión". 

Si me como una manzana y digo que es un salmón ahumado, es una mentira no es una opinión.


----------



## Expected (4 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



ESTA y no OTRA es la razón de cómo estamos. Mola ser el único camello en la discoteca vendiendo pastillas. Por eso si otro lo intenta...acaba ahorcado de un árbol o bajo losas de hormigón. Y ya ni te cuento...si en vez de comprar las pastillas a un tercero...las fábricas tú mismo. Negocio redondo como los dueños de la impresora de dólares.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (4 Abr 2022)

manalons dijo:


> Vaya, no sabia que las sandias las importaban de Ucrania o de Rusia. HGP. Aquí el que no corre vuela, luego todos lloran por la tele...campesinos, camioneros, gasolineros...que los follen.



Esa sandía seguramente fue cosechada en octubre-noviembre, y lleva 5 meses metida en una cámara frigorífica. El pastón que Mercadona está gastando en electricidad de alguna manera tendrá que repercutirlo.


----------



## mapachën (4 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Por partes...
> 
> Lo más importante no tenemos información total y absoluta de cómo estaba y está la situación, podemos percibir según determinados indicadores dicha situación pero no REALMENTE cual es.
> 
> ...



Un comentario espectacular, gracias, así da gusto.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

La guerra de Rusia mata al menos a 161 niños, hiere a otros 264.

Según la Oficina del Fiscal General, se espera que el número real sea mayor debido a la falta de información de las ciudades de primera línea, como Mariupol.


----------



## Seronoser (4 Abr 2022)

Tan importante es el default...que el rublo ya está a 82 dolares


----------



## vettonio (4 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Y cuando escuches la histeria mediática del contrario, sonríe, porque vas por el camino correcto.



Lo que percibo es que se echa en falta *temple.*

No ya fuera, aquí mismo hay gente que sigue siendo vulnerable al shock emocional, y en eso está basada la propaganda otánica. ¿Pero, de verdad hace falta recordarlo?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Abr 2022)

*El misterioso viaje de los niños de Ucrania perdidos entre Huelva y Canarias*












*YA ME EMPIEZAN A FALTAR NIÑOS Y ESTA VEZ A VER SI LO PAGAIS CON SANGRE *





* REDES DE TRAFICO PEDO GLOBALISTAS SATANICAS 
QUE ES A LO QUE SE DEDICA LA OLIGARQUIA DETRAS DE ZELENSKY*


*El misterioso viaje de los niños de Ucrania perdidos entre Huelva y Canarias*











*Las autoridades llevan en alerta desde el lunes ante un posible traslado de más de 30 menores de la Peninsula a las islas, pero el grupo no aparece*








El misterioso viaje de los niños de Ucrania perdidos entre Huelva y Canarias


Las autoridades llevan en alerta desde el lunes ante un posible traslado de más de 30 menores de la Peninsula a las islas, pero el grupo no aparece




elpais.com






NIÑOS MENORES TRAFICO DE PERSONAS UCRANIA NIÑOS DESAPARECIDOS NAZIS SIONISTAS​


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)

"A los tibios los vomitará Dios" Juan de Patmos-
"No hay peor malvado que el imbecil, el malvado inteligente puede tener algúna justificacion lógica, el imbecil hace daño sin conciencia de ello y sin culpa" Scott Fitzgerald
Vayase a la mierda.


----------



## El-Mano (4 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> cuando intervenia farlopensky en el congreso de los diPUTAdos?



Creo que el cocas hablará mañana. A ver si nos cuenta que hay que mandarles otra división azul, o lo bien que expulsamos los invasores franceses o alguna que otra perla.


----------



## Giles Amaury (4 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Yo eso no te lo niego, claro que han invadido Ucrania coño eso se ve claramente, pero yo no hablo de eso hablo de la matanza de Bucha, a mi me genera muchas dudas, pero a vosotros no, estais super convencidos de ello. Personalmente creo que este tipo de acciones no te dejan ningún beneficion ni politico ni estrategico, por eso me entran muchas dudas, habrá que preguntarse a quien beneficia esto...



Ya he leído a varios foreros que no se creen lo de Bucha porque es imposible que el ejercito ruso se pusiera a hacer eso porque de ahí no iban a sacar nada. El caso es que hay incontables ejemplos de masacres como la de Bucha perpetradas en tiempo de guerra y que no benefician de ninguna manera al que las cometa, al contrario: hasta le perjudican. La Masacre de Mỹ Lai por parte de los norteamericanos en Vietnam es un ejemplo de ello.

El caso es que se lleva informando desde hace varias semanas de la baja moral en el ejercito ruso, que ha habido problemas de insubordinación e indisciplina como consecuencia de esa baja moral y como consecuencia de la mediocre preparación y equipamiento de los soldados rusos. Ayer mismo vi un vídeo en el que unos habitantes de Bucha decían que los soldados rusos se presentaban de vez en cuando en busca de vodka, que se les habían acabado las raciones y venían pidiendo gallinas. Lo de robar gallinas, sacos de patatas y saquear los supermercados lo hemos visto todos.

Los soldados en Bucha llevarían allí más de un mes combatiendo: bajas cuantiosas en una guerra que a la mayoría de ellos ni les va ni les viene, pasando hambre, sin nada que hacer entre combates nada más que ponerse finos a vodka y a matar perros a cañonazos... Y deciden que ya están cansados de todo y como llevan tiempo viviendo en condiciones deplorables y con el miedo constante a morir... de perdidos al rió y vamos a divertirnos un rato matando ucranianos. Parecido a lo que ha ocurrido infinidad de veces en otras guerras.


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

A pesar de las atrocidades que Rusia ha cometido en Ucrania, el gobierno alemán continúa bloqueando duras sanciones, como un embargo sobre las compras de petróleo y gas. ¿Qué significa realmente "Nunca Más" para Bundeskanzler y su gobierno?


----------



## arriondas (4 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Lo que percibo es que se echa en falta *temple.*
> 
> No ya fuera, aquí mismo hay gente que sigue siendo vulnerable al shock emocional, y en eso está basada la propaganda otánica. ¿Pero, de verdad hace falta recordarlo?



Eso es algo que llevamos viendo desde el 2020. Esa propaganda (en modo bombardeo de saturación) a través de estimular los instintos más básicos, y que tira de shock emocional, funciona bastante bien. Es necesario tener una gran fortaleza mental, ese temple, para no sucumbir ante ella.


----------



## ZARGON (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (4 Abr 2022)

Totalmente de acuerdo, ha sido una barbarie y deberán pagar los culpables, pero antes habrá que asegurarse bien de quien es el culpable


----------



## Rudi Rocker (4 Abr 2022)

*Rusia y Ucrania en un mundo nuevo*


Ubicadas en el corazón de Cupertino, la zona de Silicon Valley que alberga la sede de Apple, Monta Vista High y Lynbrook High son dos de las mejores escuelas públicas de Estados Unidos. Históricamente, el alumnado estaba conformado principalmente por hijos de la elite WASP (White Anglo-Saxon Protestant) que domina los puestos gerenciales de las compañías de alta tecnología de California.

Sin embargo, en los últimos años se viene registrando una huida de los niños blancos de ambas escuelas, a punto tal que hoy representan apenas un tercio de la matrícula. La causa, que se repite en establecimientos públicos de primer nivel de ciudades como Nueva York, Los Ángeles o Nueva Jersey, es simple: los estudiantes asiáticos de segunda generación, sobre todo hijos de chinos e indios, los superan. Sintiéndose desplazados, los padres de los chicos blancos prefieren sacar a sus hijos de estas escuelas bien reputadas y trasladarlos a otras, a menudo lejos de sus casas, lo que a veces obliga a mudanzas no deseadas. El argumento es que resultan excesivamente competitivas, sobre todo en materias como ciencias y matemática. “Exigen demasiado a los chicos”, se quejaba una madre que había decidido cambiar a su hijo de escuela, y que defendía la idea de que los chicos también tienen que practicar deportes, salir con amigos, divertirse .

Esta estrategia familiar de preservación de la supremacía blanca en el orden social y económico no es nueva. En su libro _The Chosen: The Hidden History of Admission and Exclusion at Harvard, Yale, and Princeton_ (_Los elegidos: la historia oculta de la admisión y exclusión en Harvard, Yale y Princeton_), el sociólogo Jerome Karabel investigó los documentos de ingreso a las universidades de la Ivy League y mostró que, en los años 50, cuando otra “minoría exitosa”, en ese caso la judía, amenazaba con disputar el predominio WASP, el sistema de admisión fue modificado para incluir entrevistas con los aspirantes, que promediaban el mérito académico con una serie de criterios confusos que aludían al compañerismo, el liderazgo y la masculinidad, en los que por supuesto los judíos salían perdiendo). Igual que ahora con los asiáticos, cuando la elite blanca empezaba a perder decidía cambiar las reglas.

La tendencia funciona como metáfora del sistema económico mundial, sistema al que Estados Unidos, consciente de que ya no le sirve, se dedica a desmantelar pieza por pieza. Aunque las primeras insinuaciones habían comenzado durante la presidencia de Barack Obama, fue Donald Trump quien mejor entendió que el mundo que Washington había creado desde los 90 había dejado de resultar funcional a sus intereses y que había llegado el momento de modificarlo de raíz. Contribuyeron a ello transformaciones activadas por la técnica, como el hecho de que Estados Unidos pasara en pocos años de ser un importador a un exportador neto de hidrocarburos, reduciendo su dependencia energética y permitiéndole retirarse de zonas en otra época cruciales para su supervivencia, como Medio Oriente. Pero lo central fue un cambio en la orientación estratégica: la gran contribución de Trump, su aporte definitivo a la política estadounidense del siglo XXI, fue ubicar a China como el gran contendiente de Estados Unidos, y convencer al establishment, incluyendo al demócrata, de que el futuro del país depende de su capacidad para contener al nuevo adversario en ascenso. Y si esto implica enterrar definitivamente el sueño noventista de un mundo organizado en torno al libre comercio y la democracia, entonces adelante.

Así, Estados Unidos renegoció el Tratado de Libre Comercio de América del Norte, firmado por Bill Clinton en el cenit del impulso aperturista, por el T-MEC; abandonó las negociaciones por el Tratado Transpacífico de Cooperación Económica (TPP), estableció aranceles al acero y al aluminio, forzó a las empresas estadounidenses a repatriar inversiones e inició una guerra comercial con China que aún no ha concluido.

En el camino, dos eventos de alcance global aceleraron el proceso des-globalizador.

El primero es la pandemia. Al apagar la economía mundial casi de un día para el otro, la pandemia interrumpió los flujos comerciales, puso en jaque los modelos de gestión_ just-in-time_ y enloqueció las cadenas de suministros, que se dislocaron para siempre. Y, más importante aun, demostró con la fuerza de los hechos consumados que en el siglo XXI la soberanía no pasa solo por los tanques y los misiles sino también por el control de los recursos y una industria nacional que garantice cierta autosuficiencia.

Estados Unidos, por ejemplo, importa dos tercios de los principios activos a partir de los cuales produce sus medicamentos de empresas chinas, es decir de empresas sobre las cuales el Estado de su principal rival estratégico ejerce algún tipo de control. En los momentos más duros del Covid, Argentina no sufrió la falta de respiradores que atormentó a otros países de América Latina simplemente porque disponía de dos fábricas especializadas dentro de sus fronteras (se trata de una tecnología del siglo XX, es decir de la época en que la industria nacional todavía brillaba). En suma, la pandemia demostró que una industria nacional potente, al igual que un complejo de ciencia y tecnología dinámico, constituyen herramientas decisivas para enfrentar los desafíos de un mundo en permanente transformación. Y obliga a revisar viejas ideas: las economías abiertas y globalizadas sufrieron el shock de la crisis en mayor medida que aquellas más protegidas y volcadas al mercado interno .

El segundo evento que profundiza el efecto desglobalizador es la guerra de Ucrania. En el corto plazo, porque se redujo el comercio internacional con estos países, que no son menores. Rusia es la principal potencia energética de Europa, alberga algunas de las minas metalíferas más importantes del planeta y es un gran exportador de alimentos (el primer exportador de trigo del mundo, por ejemplo). Ucrania también es un gran productor de alimentos; por su territorio, además, pasan los gasoductos y oleoductos que abastecen a Europa. Si en el corto plazo la guerra acelera el proceso de disolución de los mercados mundiales, la decisión de miles de empresas occidentales de desinvertir en Rusia y las sanciones impuestas por Occidente tienden a desconectar progresivamente al país de la economía global: algunos bancos rusos fueron excluidos de la SWIFT, el rublo ha sido desterrado de las transacciones internacionales y la última _Batman_ no pudo ser estrenada en Rusia por decisión de la Warner.

Esto, a su vez, afecta al dólar. Las sanciones contra Rusia incluyeron la inmovilización de 300.000 millones de dólares de reservas depositados en el extranjero, como en su momento ocurrió con Irán, Siria y Afganistán, que desde el regreso del Talibán al poder busca recuperar 9.400 millones de dólares depositados en la Reserva Federal de Estados Unidos, y con Venezuela, que aún no pudo repatriar el oro retenido en el Banco Central de Inglaterra. El efecto paradójico es que esto está produciendo una revisión de las estrategias de acumulación de reservas y resguardo de valor de los países no occidentales que profundiza la tendencia a la des-dolarización de la economía global: la participación del dólar en las transacciones internacionales pasó del 60,2% al 46,7% entre 2014 y 2020 (4).

Como señaló Ignacio Ramonet (5), una de las consecuencias de este nuevo escenario es la creciente dependencia de Rusia respecto de China, que adquiere una capacidad hegemónica sobre ese país. No deja de resultar significativo que Putin ordenara la invasión a Ucrania después de una reunión con Xi Jinping y una vez que finalizaron los Juegos Olímpicos de Invierno, la gran apuesta de propaganda china para la era pos-Covid.
Mientras Rusia se recuesta cada vez más en China, el bando occidental avanza en una novedosa unidad, que permitió coordinar en tiempo récord las sanciones y revitalizar la OTAN superando las diferencias entre las posiciones más duras de los países anglosajones y las más contemporizadoras de Francia y Alemania. Incluso Turquía, atlantista semidíscola que venía coqueteando con Moscú, participó del envío de armas a Ucrania y cerró el paso del Bósforo y de los Dardanelos a los barcos de guerra rusos. Significativamente, los líderes europeos cercanos a Putin, de la ultraderechista francesa Marine Le Pen al primer ministro húngaro Viktor Orbán, se alinearon con la estrategia occidental. También significativamente, casi ningún país no occidental se sumó a las sanciones contra Rusia.

La imagen de dos bloques enfrentados –el marco comprensible de una nueva Guerra Fría– resulta tentadora; pero es engañosa. Que el orden liberal nacido de la caía del Muro de Berlín se esté desintegrando no significa que vaya a ser reemplazado por un conflicto como el del siglo pasado. A diferencia de lo que ocurrió después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, cuando las economías de las órbitas americana y soviética funcionaban en paralelo, hoy la interdependencia de China (y en general de Asia) con el mundo occidental es total. De hecho, los principales socios comerciales de China son justamente sus adversarios geopolíticos: Japón, Estados Unidos, la Unión Europea y… Taiwán. En una mirada general, China es hoy el primer socio comercial del 70% de los países del mundo (6): sancionarla, aislarla o desengancharla es sencillamente imposible.

Pero esto no quiere decir que no haya un trasfondo político-ideológico detrás de la guerra en Ucrania y del conflicto más general entre China y Estados Unidos. En un contexto de declive de la hegemonía estadounidense, asistimos a un regreso de ideas y categorías –nacionalismo y nación, religión y pueblo, guerra cultural y valores– que la ilusión de un orden liberal eterno parecía haber superado. La misma escritura de este editorial me lleva a recurrir a palabras, como “occidental”, que antes no utilizaba. Son ejemplos de este nuevo clima de época el hinduismo anti-musulmán de Narendra Modi, el giro islamista de Recep Tayyip Erdogan, coronado con la reconversión de Santa Sofía en mezquita, la impronta evangélica de la derecha bolsonarista y de las extremas derechas centroamericanas, y el nacionalismo blanco, también de fuerte apelación religiosa, de Donald Trump, que ve en Putin más un aliado para su guerra contra el multiculturalismo que un enemigo, a punto tal que Tucker Carlson, presentador estrella de Fox News, sigue defendiendo a Rusia en el noticiero de mayor rating de la televisión norteamericana.

Como escribió el periodista Jeremy Cliffe en _The New Statesman_ (7), es necesario poner a la guerra en el contexto de un regreso del nacionalismo del viejo estilo y de la idea de Samuel Huntington de un choque de civilizaciones. Recordemos que uno de los ejes del conflicto entre Ucrania y Rusia fue la ley, que comenzó a aplicarse poco después de la llegada de Volodimir Zelenski al poder, que prohíbe utilizar el ruso en los documentos oficiales, la industria del espectáculo y la vía pública (8). Cuestionada por la Comisión de Venecia del Consejo Europeo, la norma establece la obligatoriedad de que en los medios de comunicación impresos en ruso publiquen la traducción al ucraniano… pero no obliga a hacer lo mismo si el idioma original es inglés o francés. La inesperada resistencia ofrecida por el Ejército ucraniano a las tropas rusas es una reacción nacionalista, que profundiza el proceso de construcción de una ucraniedad en clave anti-rusa que había comenzado con la Revolución Naranja y el Euromaidán.

Recapitulemos antes de concluir.

La pandemia y la guerra en Ucrania pusieron fin a la etapa de globalización abierta en los 90. Toda una era se está desmoronando delante de nuestros ojos, una situación en muchos aspectos similar a la de 1914, cuando otro conflicto armado, el que empezó con el asesinato del archiduque Francisco Fernando, terminó con la etapa de la primera globalización. Obsesionado con la lengua, la religión y los territorios, Putin parece por momentos un líder de otro siglo. La pregunta es si eso lo convierte en un cavernícola trasnochado o en alguien que entendió hacia dónde sopla el viento.
Enlace


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

Tras el descubrimiento de la masacre de Bucha, es hora de que EE. UU. acepte la oferta de Polonia de donar sus 28 aviones de combate MiG-29 a Ucrania a través de la base aérea de EE. UU. en Ramstein.

Putin no puede quedar impune.

La OTAN tiene un potencial enorme, solo que le falta coraje en este momento.


----------



## El-Mano (4 Abr 2022)

Pues si los rusos se fueron el día 30, el 31 en alcalde habla de gran victoria por expulsar al invasor y no dice nada, el 1-2 entran los ucranianos afirmando que van a buscar saboteadores y etc, y el día 3 nos encontramos con la masacre... Tu me dirás hacia a quien apunta todo...


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Pide disculpas por extender la mierda anglo, eso no es de Bucha.



No he hecho ningún comentario respecto a la foto, pero usted mata al mensajero rápidamente, parece Zelensky...


----------



## vettonio (4 Abr 2022)

Ya he visto en dos fuentes distintas, que la oficina de propaganda del payaso psicópata, está divulgando las fotos de la mujer asesinada con la cruz gamada a fuego, apropiándosela como si fuera un crimen de los rusos.

Las drogas inducen al error.


----------



## Impresionante (4 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> La persecución a los que no comulgan con la propaganda anti rusa está llegando al top. Tened cuidado con lo que hablais o ponéis en las redes.
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1012197





ZARGON dijo:


>



Y las fotos tienen sangre roja, es decir, reciente.

No pasa nada, el retraso del personal es infinito


----------



## arriondas (4 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, ha sido una barbarie y deberán pagar los culpables, pero antes habrá que asegurarse bien de quien es el culpable



Y los británicos poniendo trabas a que se reúna el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU, para tratar este asunto. No quieren una investigación objetiva y neutral.

¿Cómo se puede interpretar eso? ¿Quizá porque se vería un ridículo como el de Douma?


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

Puesto de mando ucraniano destruido 5N63S del complejo S-300PS.


----------



## McNulty (4 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, ha sido una barbarie y deberán pagar los culpables, pero antes habrá que asegurarse bien de quien es el culpable



Si es que no es un montaje y son actores ucranianos....no hay que dar por supuesto nada ya. Y menos en medio de una guerra de propaganda como en la que estamos.


----------



## INE (4 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Las 4 putitas más viciosas de OTAN, USA.



Pues en Estonia hay un 25% de rusos.


----------



## crocodile (4 Abr 2022)

O sea roban la reserva rusa en euros y dólares en occidente y encima quieren que paguen ?, Es como si me embargan a mi las cuentas y Hacienda me pide que pague, hay que ser ladrones no, criminales.


----------



## Salamandra (4 Abr 2022)

Leña al fuego, como están estos chinos:









US ramps up oil imports from Russia, pursues own interests at expense of European allies amid Ukraine crisis - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn






FUENTE /  ECONOMÍA
Estados Unidos aumenta las importaciones de petróleo de Rusia, persigue sus propios intereses a expensas de los aliados europeos en medio de la crisis de Ucrania









‘Take that EU’ – netizens mock EU’s counter measures for sanctions against Russian energy - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn






FUENTE /  ECONOMÍA
'Toma esa UE': los internautas se burlan de las contramedidas de la UE para las sanciones contra la energía rusa


----------



## EGO (4 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ya he leído a varios foreros que no se creen lo de Bucha porque es imposible que el ejercito ruso se pusiera a hacer eso porque de ahí no iban a sacar nada. El caso es que hay incontables ejemplos de masacres como la de Bucha perpetradas en tiempo de guerra y que no benefician de ninguna manera al que las cometa, al contrario: hasta le perjudican. La Masacre de Mỹ Lai por parte de los norteamericanos en Vietnam es un ejemplo de ello.
> 
> El caso es que se lleva informando desde hace varias semanas de la baja moral en el ejercito ruso, que ha habido problemas de insubordinación e indisciplina como consecuencia de esa baja moral y como consecuencia de la mediocre preparación y equipamiento de los soldados rusos. Ayer mismo vi un vídeo en el que unos habitantes de Bucha decían que los soldados rusos se presentaban de vez en cuando en busca de vodka, que se les habían acabado las raciones y venían pidiendo gallinas. Lo de robar gallinas, sacos de patatas y saquear los supermercados lo hemos visto todos.
> 
> Los soldados en Bucha llevarían allí más de un mes combatiendo: bajas cuantiosas en una guerra que a la mayoría de ellos ni les va ni les viene, pasando hambre, sin nada que hacer entre combates nada más que ponerse finos a vodka y a matar perros a cañonazos... Y deciden que ya están cansados de todo y como llevan tiempo viviendo en condiciones deplorables y con el miedo constante a morir... de perdidos al rió y vamos a divertirnos un rato matando ucranianos. Parecido a lo que ha ocurrido infinidad de veces en otras guerras.



Dado que a ningun bando ahora le interesa que le carguen un mochuelo tan gordo...tiene mas pinta de eso,de una unidad indisciplinada a la que se le va la olla y en venganza por las perdidas sufridas deciden liquidar a un monton de gente al retirarse.

Recordemos May Lai en la guerra de Vietnam.Una sola seccion de marines se cepillo a 500 aldeanos en un arranque de locura.Al principio lo vendieron como que eran Vietcong pero al final hubo un juicio y al jefe de seccion le metieron la perpetua y a otros diversas condenas.


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Tras el descubrimiento de la masacre de Bucha, es hora de que EE. UU. acepte la oferta de Polonia de donar sus 28 aviones de combate MiG-29 a Ucrania a través de la base aérea de EE. UU. en Ramstein.
> 
> Putin no puede quedar impune.
> 
> La OTAN tiene un potencial enorme, solo que le falta coraje en este momento.


----------



## crocodile (4 Abr 2022)

INE dijo:


> Pues en Estonia hay un 25% de rusos.



Y que?, Los rusos que tienen la desgracia de vivir en los balticos Son ciudadanos de tercera sin ningún derecho ni poder, por cierto, tolerado por la democrasssssssssssia y el mundo libre occidental.


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A pesar de las atrocidades que Rusia ha cometido en Ucrania, el gobierno alemán continúa bloqueando duras sanciones, como un embargo sobre las compras de petróleo y gas. ¿Qué significa realmente "Nunca Más" para Bundeskanzler y su gobierno?


----------



## vettonio (4 Abr 2022)

Para quien quiera recordar. Descubrimiento cadaver mujer con cruz gamada en guarida AZOV. Mariupol.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

Basurin anunció el control casi total de las regiones centrales de Mariupol. Los principales centros de resistencia son la zona industrial y el puerto de Mariupol.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso afirma que durante los ataques nocturnos 3 helicópteros de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron destruidos en el aeródromo de Balovnoye cerca de Nikolaev. 
Vale la pena señalar que ayer un grupo de helicópteros de transporte militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue visto en la región de Odessa. Quizás algo fue entregado desde Odessa a Nikolaev. Se puede suponer que fueron rastreados y les hicieron una visita cortés por la noche.


----------



## crocodile (4 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> En Melitopol, las publicaciones pro-ucranianas afirman que algunas de las instituciones educativas de la ciudad ya han cambiado a programas rusos. Están dando un ejemplo de un colegio industrial y económico local, donde las clases se han reanudado recientemente. Según informes de los medios, el director de la institución está cooperando activamente con la nueva administración y ya está haciendo esfuerzos para cambiar el proceso a libros de texto rusos. Y tales medidas deben introducirse en todos los territorios liberados: muestran claramente a los habitantes que Rusia ha venido en serio y durante mucho tiempo.



Ojalá sea verdad y RUSIA SE QUEDE, lo único que hacen es recuperar territorio ruso robado por los bolcheviques y en 1991 por USA/OTAN


----------



## lasoziedad (4 Abr 2022)

*Inteligencia ucraniana publica datos de 1.600 soldados rusos activos en Bucha*

La inteligencia militar ucraniana ha difundido a través de su página web los* datos personales de 1.600 soldados rusos*, desde nombre y apellidos a fecha de nacimiento y rango militar, integrados en las tropas que actuaron en Bucha, próxima a Kiev. La lista corresponde a los* integrantes en la 64 Brigada Independiente Motorizada del Ejército ruso*, que estaría implicada en la presunta matanza de civiles en esa ciudad. La difusión de esta lista, a través de la web del gobierno ucraniano, sigue a la publicación el domingo de las *13 unidades militares rusas que colgó un asesor de presidente ucraniano*, Volodímir Zelenski, a través de su cuenta en Facebook.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

*Informe de Igor Konashenkov, portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, a las 10.00 horas del 4 de abril de 2022*

▪ Tropas de la República Popular de Donetsk, desarrollando la ofensiva tomó una zona fortificada y liberó el asentamiento de NOVOBAKHMUTOVKA. Durante los combates, hasta una compañía de la 25ª Brigada Aerotransportada del enemigo fue destruida,

▪ Unidades de la Milicia Popular de la República de Luhansk avanzaron dos kilómetros y bloquearon el asentamiento de NOVOTOSHKOVSKYE desde el este y el sur.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa continuaron los ataques contra la infraestructura militar en Ucrania.

▪ El 4 de abril, un ataque aéreo cerca de la ciudad de Lisychansk destruyó el puesto de mando de la 24ª Brigada Mecanizada Independiente de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los almacenes con munición, armas y equipo militar situados en las proximidades.

Un ataque aéreo realizado el 3 de abril en el aeródromo de BALOVNOYE, en las afueras de Mykolayiv, ha confirmado la destrucción de tres helicópteros de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

▪Los medios de defensa aérea rusos derribaron seis vehículos aéreos no tripulados en las zonas de NIKOLAYEV, KHERSON, KURAKHOVKA, INDUSTRIALY y VELIKAYA NOVOSELKA.

▪De la noche a la mañana, 14 instalaciones militares ucranianas fueron alcanzadas por la aviación operativa-táctica de la Fuerza Aérea rusa.

Entre ellos: dos puestos de mando, dos lanzadores de sistemas de misiles tierra-aire Buk-M1 en las zonas de Krasnogorka y Verkhnetoretskoye, una batería de artillería, dos depósitos de armas y municiones de cohetes y artillería y tres depósitos de combustible, así como seis bastiones y zonas donde se concentra el equipo militar de las AFU.

▪ Un total de 125 aviones, 91 helicópteros, 392 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 226 sistemas de misiles tierra-aire, 1.936 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 211 lanzacohetes múltiples, 833 cañones de artillería de campaña y de mortero, y 1.810 vehículos militares especiales han sido destruidos desde el inicio de la operación militar especial.
#Rusia, Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## lasoziedad (4 Abr 2022)

*Bachelet pide preservar todas las pruebas de aparentes masacres en Ucrania*

La Alta comisionada de la ONU para los Derechos Humanos, Michelle Bachelet, dijo hoy que se deben tomar todas las medidas para *preservar las pruebas *de las aparentes masacres de civiles que se atribuyen al Ejército ruso, el único medio para determinar lo ocurrido, *establecer responsabilidades y hacer justicia*. Para esto se requiere, sostuvo, que "*todos los cuerpos sean exhumados e identificados*", lo que también permitirá que las familias de las víctimas sean informadas y que se determinen las *causas exactas de las muertes*.


----------



## Don Luriio (4 Abr 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Pero si te lo han puesto más arriba, pero tendrás al "otanico" en el ignore...
> 
> La inteligencia rusa ha fallado calimitosamente, no sé si se llegaron a creer el cebo que le pusieron los USAnos diciendo que en 3 días caía Ucrania... Pero si llevaron hasta policías anti disturbios, se pensaban que les iban a recibir con flores y golubtsi, y finalmente son un ejército de 6 millones de tíos fácilmente con las defensas territoriales, altamente motivados, y con el más nuevo armamento ligero occidental... La paliza ha sido horrorosa... Estos tienen artillería guiada, y los aviones rusos tenían que tirar bombas tontas y exponerse a los anti aéreos ligeros occidentales.
> 
> ...



Joder, no me gusta la palabreja pero lo tuyo es la definición de cuñadismo


----------



## crocodile (4 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Creo que el cocas hablará mañana. A ver si nos cuenta que hay que mandarles otra división azul, o lo bien que expulsamos los invasores franceses o alguna que otra perla.



Pues mañana no enciendo la TV, para ver aquelarres pro USA/OTAN y rusofobia no veo nada


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Bachelet pide preservar todas las pruebas de aparentes masacres en Ucrania*
> 
> La Alta comisionada de la ONU para los Derechos Humanos, Michelle Bachelet, dijo hoy que se deben tomar todas las medidas para *preservar las pruebas *de las aparentes masacres de civiles que se atribuyen al Ejército ruso, el único medio para determinar lo ocurrido, *establecer responsabilidades y hacer justicia*. Para esto se requiere, sostuvo, que "*todos los cuerpos sean exhumados e identificados*", lo que también permitirá que las familias de las víctimas sean informadas y que se determinen las *causas exactas de las muertes*.



Me da a mi que autopsias independientes no permitirán, no sea que la fecha de las muertes no coincida con la presencia rusa


----------



## NS 4 (4 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El troleo para borregos que no tienen ni puta idea. Los rusos tienen unas fuerzas armadas de 900.000 hombres si tienen en Ucrania como mucho 200.000 para que pollas quieren reservistas si aún tienen disponibles 700.000 militares en activo ? Ja ja ja.



Es un principio que rige toda operación militar, uno de los pilares de la doctrina de cualquier ejército: LA ECONOMIA DE MEDIOS.

Vlad, muy consciente de lo que se avecina...una guerra de desgaste, la está aplicando a rajatabla.

Creo que vuestros cerebros occitentales no son capaces de sintonizar muy bien con la parsimonia rusa...la concepción de los tiempos...la paciencia...y la perseverancia.

El ruso es un pueblo sacrificado y abnegado. Nosotros vivimos instalados en el ultra cortoplacismo...fruto de nuestro materialismo y consumismo, procaces.

PACIENCIA...QUE ES LA MADRE DE LA CIENCIA


----------



## lasoziedad (4 Abr 2022)

*Gobierno alemán pide rusoparlantes en Alemania informarse en medios no rusos*

El Gobierno alemán pidió hoy a los rusoparlantes residentes en Alemania buscar información sobre la guerra rusa en Ucrania en los medios alemanes e internacionales y *no creer a las fuentes estatales rusas*. *"El gobierno federal pide a las personas rusoparlantes en Alemania informarse exhaustivamente en los diferentes medios nacionales e internacionales. Nadie debería dar crédito a la campaña de desinformación de los medios estatales rusos con sus versiones cínicas y trivializadas"*, dijo en una rueda de prensa ordinaria el portavoz adjunto del Ejecutivo alemán, Wolfgang Büchner.


----------



## lasoziedad (4 Abr 2022)

*Bloquean en Palma el yate de un oligarca ruso*

La Guardia Civil retiene el yate Tango, *embarcación del magnate Viktor Vekselberg*, que podría ser precintado como represalia por la invasión rusa de Ucrania. EEUU instó a España a actuar de inmediato contra este yate, al *incluirse en la lista de activos rusos bloqueados*. Según el Diario de Mallorca, *agentes del FBI y Aduanas de Estados Unidos* están registrando, junto a la *Guardia Civil*, el yate del magnate.


----------



## cryfar74 (4 Abr 2022)

Fake news in Kiev heralds cruel April - Indian Punchline

*Las noticias falsas en Kiev presagian un abril cruel*
*




Las tropas ucranianas se preparan para luchar contra las fuerzas rusas en Donbass*

Un Moscú indignado exigió con enojo una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de las Naciones Unidas el lunes por las acusaciones de atrocidades cometidas por las tropas rusas en áreas alrededor de Kiev durante el último mes. Prima facie, esta acusación es una noticia falsa, pero puede moldear percepciones erróneas cuando se expone como desinformación. 

Un informe de Tass dice: “El Ministerio de Defensa ruso dijo el domingo que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas habían abandonado Bucha, ubicada en la región de Kiev, el 30 de marzo, mientras que “la evidencia de los crímenes” surgió solo cuatro días después, después de que los oficiales del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania había llegado al pueblo. El ministerio enfatizó que el 31 de marzo, el alcalde de la ciudad, Anatoly Fedoruk, confirmó en un video que no había tropas rusas en Bucha. Sin embargo, no dijo una palabra sobre civiles asesinados a tiros en la calle con las manos atadas a la espalda”. 
Aún más sorprendente es que a los pocos minutos de las "noticias de última hora", los líderes occidentales (jefes de estado, ministros de relaciones exteriores, ex políticos) aparecieron con declaraciones debidamente preparadas y solo basadas en los videos, videos de segundos de duración y un puñado de fotos. , dispuesto a verter acusaciones. No se buscó la opinión de un experto, no se hizo ningún trabajo forense, no se dio oportunidad al acusado de ser oído. 

El presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, rompió su campaña electoral en la que está empatado con Marine Le Pen para la reelección en las elecciones del próximo domingo para calificar las supuestas atrocidades rusas como “crimen de guerra”. Lo mismo hizo el canciller alemán Olaf Scholz, quien también está en un gran problema ya que Alemania registra una inflación de +7,3 por ciento en marzo. 
No hay nada inusual en que los políticos asediados se apoderen de los cocos. Las mentes inteligentes como las de Macron y Scholz deben estar dándose cuenta ahora de sus políticas defectuosas que conducen inexorablemente a una derrota tan estratégica a manos de Rusia. Pero la gran pregunta es: ¿Por qué tanta teatralidad justo en este punto? 
Las noticias falsas surgieron incluso cuando la Fase 2 de la operación especial de Rusia está programada para comenzar dentro de una semana en la región oriental de Donbass. Algo así como 60-80000 soldados ucranianos, calificados como las mejores unidades de las fuerzas armadas, han sido rodeados en Donbass. 

La finta rusa valió la pena al inmovilizar a las fuerzas ucranianas en Kiev durante el mes pasado. Para cuando la verdad cayó en la cuenta de la organización de Kiev (y sus "asesores" occidentales), el daño ya estaba hecho. La enormidad de la situación resultante necesita alguna explicación. 





El mapa anterior reproducido del Novosti (desafortunadamente, en idioma ruso) sobre la situación exacta del terreno al 3 de abril y el comentario de Ivan Andreev, un corresponsal de guerra experimentado que cubrió las operaciones rusas en Siria, da la prominencia del caldero en Donbass. donde la crème de la crème de las fuerzas ucranianas que suman varias divisiones está atrapada, aislada por las fuerzas opuestas de su base logística y otras fuerzas amigas. 

El caldero es bastante grande, está marcado con rayas azules y negras en el mapa en los tramos superiores de la región de Donbass en dirección a Kharkiv. La enorme columna rusa que se retiró de la región de Kiev hace una semana está maniobrando en un gran arco hacia ese caldero sin pasar por Chernihiv en el norte y las ciudades de Sumy y Kharkiv (cerca de la frontera rusa en el noreste). 
Las fuerzas ucranianas están bien armadas y se han fortificado mucho, pero no pueden escapar de la trampa. Tampoco es factible que Kiev envíe refuerzos ya que el campo hacia el oeste consiste en tierras de cultivo en gran parte abiertas (hasta el río Dniepr). Los rusos tienen la supremacía aérea y es imposible ocultar cualquier movimiento enemigo de sus ojos errantes.
Las fuerzas rusas han puesto fuera de servicio todos los aeropuertos cercanos y han destruido sistemáticamente las reservas de petróleo ucranianas cercanas a través de la Fase 1 de la operación. Como escribí en un blog anterior , hace tres días, las fuerzas rusas asestaron un golpe devastador: “En particular, el aeródromo militar de Mirgorod en la región central de Poltava, un centro estratégicamente importante, quedó fuera de servicio y se encontraron varios helicópteros y aviones de combate ucranianos. en sus aparcamientos camuflados, así como depósitos de combustible y armas de aviación han sido destruidos”. 

Igualmente, Kharkiv ha sido rodeada y “en un ataque de alta precisión con los misiles táctico-operativos Iskander en el cuartel general de defensa de la ciudad el jueves, se confirmó la muerte de “más de 100 nacionalistas y mercenarios de países occidentales”. No obstante, se espera que las fuerzas ucranianas den una buena pelea en lugar de rendirse, aunque están rodeadas, sin cobertura aérea y sin posibilidad de rotar las fuerzas ni suficiente combustible para participar en una guerra de maniobras y sin municiones. Sin duda, se acerca una gran batalla, la más decisiva en toda la operación especial rusa hasta el momento. El problema es que el caldero también tiene abundantes asentamientos de población de etnia rusa (incluidos los titulares de pasaportes rusos) y la ofensiva será una tarea larga y pacientemente ejecutada para evitar víctimas civiles o la destrucción de la infraestructura civil.

Es decir, la Fase 2 puede durar hasta un mes más o menos para completarse. No se equivoquen, los rusos tienen que ganar aquí (y lo harán) ya que también estarán rompiendo la espalda de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. A pesar de todas las fanfarronadas de Zelensky, Kiev se dará cuenta de la enormidad de la derrota y sus mentores occidentales también verán la escritura en la pared. Sin duda, queda todo un mes por delante en el que la estrategia occidental será fabricar noticias falsas sin cesar, intensificar la guerra de la información. Incluso se puede organizar alguna operación de bandera falsa bajo la supervisión de agentes de inteligencia occidentales. 

En el peor de los casos, Kiev puede incluso jugar su última carta: las armas químicas. Rusia ha hecho públicos los detalles de los lugares donde Ucrania ha guardado reservas de armas químicas. Se sabe que EE. UU. proporcionó equipo especial de ayuda militar (máscaras antigás, ropa protectora, etc.) para hacer frente a las armas químicas y proporcionó capacitación especial para la protección colectiva.
La presteza con la que Macron y Scholz consumieron las noticias falsas es un presagio de una nueva fase en la guerra de la información. En pocas palabras, hay un sobrio despertar en París y Berlín de que la operación rusa está cumpliendo con éxito los objetivos establecidos. 
“Abril”, escribió TS Eliot en su obra maestra The Wasteland, “es el mes más cruel, engendrando lilas de la tierra muerta, mezclando memoria y deseo, removiendo raíces opacas con lluvia primaveral”. Pero la oscura ironía del “Aprilness” de este año será que la fecundidad y la renovación aquí se referirán a la regeneración de Rusia en un mundo de historia y mitos generados por las mentes occidentales en cuarentena.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

Equipo destruido y capturado a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Mariupol.


----------



## Moderado (4 Abr 2022)

Los rusos se retiran de Bucha, el alcalde sale a anunciarlo eufórico.

Pasan 5 días, nadie habla de ninguna matanza, pero justo ahora aparecen cadáveres en las calles del pueblo ¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿??¿?

O sea, ¿nos tenemos que creer que los ucranianos controlaron la ciudad durante 5 días y no se dieron cuenta que había decenas de muertos en las propias calles?

Falsa bandera de libro, esto ya pasó en Siria en 2013; Obama anunció que si había un ataque químico entrarían con todo contra el gobierno sirio. Un día después hubo un ataque químico que mato a mas de mil personas y Obama dijo que iba a atacar Siria.

También pasó en Vietnam en el golfo de Tonkin, en Iraq con los bebes de las incubadoras, en Libia con los bombardeos sobre manifestantes y las viagras, las matanzas indiscriminadas de Kósovo y el supuesto ataque químico en Douma. Ni que decir del Maine que justificó la guerra contra España, pero eso fue hace mucho.

En todos estos casos o no hubo muertos, o los EEUU (y sus proxies) se cargaron a esa gente para justificar una intervención extranjera.

Los rusos sí han cometido un crimen, se retiraron sin evacuar primero a los civiles que iban a ser masacrados por los ucronazis, eso fue una cagada monumental.

Ahora tienen que estar alerta, estas falsas banderas no ocurren solo para dar mala prensa a Rusia, puede haber movimientos por parte del tío Sam.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (4 Abr 2022)

Y un torpedo de esos para hacer desaparecer la isla de la s mentiras y los genocidios?

s un win win para el resto del mundo


----------



## WasP (4 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Para quien quiera recordar. Descubrimiento cadaver mujer con cruz gamada en guarida AZOV. Mariupol.



Lo único que puede aclarar algo es un punto de vista forense, sobre si las cicatrices son post-mortem o pre-mortem. Lo demás, propaganda.


----------



## tomasjos (4 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> a ver si conseguimos este mes que francia salga de la UNION EUROPEA Y QUE SE VAYA EL EURO A TOMAR POR CULO
> 
> 
> Francia está exprimiendo las interconexiones eléctricas con España para salvar la crisis energética que ha provocado la parada de la mitad de sus centrales nucleares y la ola de frío que está disparando el consumo energético en el país. El país vecino está llevando al límite la capacidad de comprar luz más barata en España en un intento de abaratar el precio de su electricidad, que este lunes se dispara *por encima de los 500 euros* por megavatio hora en el mercado mayorista.
> ...



Eso es lo que quieren los anglos,que el euro se hunda. Está guerra es contra el euro y contra Europa


----------



## Trajanillo (4 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Tras el descubrimiento de la masacre de Bucha, es hora de que EE. UU. acepte la oferta de Polonia de donar sus 28 aviones de combate MiG-29 a Ucrania a través de la base aérea de EE. UU. en Ramstein.
> 
> Putin no puede quedar impune.
> 
> La OTAN tiene un potencial enorme, solo que le falta coraje en este momento.



Y dale, si estás tan seguro que han sido los rusos, te juegas la cuenta?


----------



## Teuro (4 Abr 2022)

manalons dijo:


> Vaya, no sabia que las sandias las importaban de Ucrania o de Rusia. HGP. Aquí el que no corre vuela, luego todos lloran por la tele...campesinos, camioneros, gasolineros...que los follen.



Ni caso. Es Photoshop. Todos sabemos que ahora no hay sandías, que la temporada de estas es en verano.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

Ayer por la tarde en el pueblo de Brazhkovka (suroeste de Kamenka) tuvo lugar una batalla de tanques.

El regimiento 13 del Primer Ejército de Tanques asaltó los tanques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y destruyeron 6 tanques en un enfrentamiento de corta duración, perdiendo uno de sus propios tanques durante el combate.
Por el momento el pueblo en sí está en la zona gris y hay feroces batallas por él.


----------



## vettonio (4 Abr 2022)

Nikolaevka, j*unto a la frontera Moldava y al norte de Odessa.*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Fake news in Kiev heralds cruel April - Indian Punchline
> 
> *Las noticias falsas en Kiev presagian un abril cruel*
> *
> ...



Los asiáticos de tontos poco, y mucho más si han tenido la experiencia de haber sido colonizados por los anglos.


----------



## vettonio (4 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Bloquean en Palma el yate de un oligarca ruso*
> 
> La Guardia Civil retiene el yate Tango, *embarcación del magnate Viktor Vekselberg*, que podría ser precintado como represalia por la invasión rusa de Ucrania. EEUU instó a España a actuar de inmediato contra este yate, al *incluirse en la lista de activos rusos bloqueados*. Según el Diario de Mallorca, *agentes del FBI y Aduanas de Estados Unidos* están registrando, junto a la *Guardia Civil*, el yate del magnate.



Para esto sí.

Para encontrar al culpable de José Couso, para eso no.

Sánchez te cubres de gloria.


----------



## crocodile (4 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Bloquean en Palma el yate de un oligarca ruso*
> 
> La Guardia Civil retiene el yate Tango, *embarcación del magnate Viktor Vekselberg*, que podría ser precintado como represalia por la invasión rusa de Ucrania. EEUU instó a España a actuar de inmediato contra este yate, al *incluirse en la lista de activos rusos bloqueados*. Según el Diario de Mallorca, *agentes del FBI y Aduanas de Estados Unidos* están registrando, junto a la *Guardia Civil*, el yate del magnate.



Agentes yankees registrando el yate en Mallorca, los amos ordenan los vasallos obedecen.


----------



## Teuro (4 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



@ZHU DE, Yo no juzgo a nadie, es más me da igual sus preferencias sexuales, pero haga el favor de no incluir contenido porno gay duro de osetes en sus post sin la correspondiente etiqueta de "spoiler".


----------



## Trajanillo (4 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Gobierno alemán pide rusoparlantes en Alemania informarse en medios no rusos*
> 
> El Gobierno alemán pidió hoy a los rusoparlantes residentes en Alemania buscar información sobre la guerra rusa en Ucrania en los medios alemanes e internacionales y *no creer a las fuentes estatales rusas*. *"El gobierno federal pide a las personas rusoparlantes en Alemania informarse exhaustivamente en los diferentes medios nacionales e internacionales. Nadie debería dar crédito a la campaña de desinformación de los medios estatales rusos con sus versiones cínicas y trivializadas"*, dijo en una rueda de prensa ordinaria el portavoz adjunto del Ejecutivo alemán, Wolfgang Büchner.



Claro mejor informarse por lo que digan ellos, no vaya a ser que tengan información con la que contrastar y duden del discurso oficial, cada día un pasito más cerca de una dictadura global.


----------



## lasoziedad (4 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Claro mejor informarse por lo que digan ellos, no vaya a ser que tengan información con la que contrastar y duden del discurso oficial, cada día un pasito más cerca de una dictadura global.



Es un canteo ya


----------



## Impresionante (4 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Agentes yankees registrando el yate en Mallorca, los amos ordenan los vasallos obedecen.



España colonia usana gracias a los retrasados espanolis


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (4 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los chinos mucho bla bla pero siguen de perfil, bueno, al menos no se unen a los satánicos en las sanciones .



No se sulfure. Los chinos son chinos y muy especiales y diferente. Decir eso para un chino es dwcir que van a muerte. su posición en el tablero es el Pacífico y hay dios que lo van a hacer.
Mira que veo a lo cinco ojos achinados !! al tiempo


----------



## arriondas (4 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Es un principio que rige toda operación militar, uno de los pilares de la doctrina de cualquier ejército: LA ECONOMIA DE MEDIOS.
> 
> Vlad, muy consciente de lo que se avecina...una guerra de desgaste, la está aplicando a rajatabla.
> 
> ...



Es que los rusos son así, el cortoplacismo no va con ellos. Son un pueblo muy paciente, lo están demostrando durante esta crisis.

Ellos son capaces de aguantar carros y carretas, llegado el caso. ¿Qué hay que ponerse a plantar patatas? Pues se hace, y pista. No olvidemos que superaron la horrible década de los 90. Son voluntariosos como ellos solos. Occidente... Se cae el Whatsapp y ya empiezan a entrar los sudores fríos. No está preparado para pasar apuros, como los propios rusos nos recuerdan más de una vez.

Como bien dices, Rusia no está poniendo toda la carne en el asador. Saben que esto va para largo, y el desgaste también afectaría a las retaguardias del enemigo. Es decir, la OTAN y la UE. Aquí, quien aguanta gana.


----------



## Argentium (4 Abr 2022)

Cuando estos avisan es que ya vendieron TODO

*El CEO de JPMorgan, Jamie Dimon, dice que se avecinan grandes riesgos para la economía estadounidense – WSJ*
14:08 || 04/04/2022


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> cuando intervenia farlopensky en el congreso de los diPUTAdos?



Creo que mañana.
Los lunes no trabajan sus señorias.


----------



## porconsiguiente (4 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Es un principio que rige toda operación militar, uno de los pilares de la doctrina de cualquier ejército: LA ECONOMIA DE MEDIOS.
> 
> Vlad, muy consciente de lo que se avecina...una guerra de desgaste, la está aplicando a rajatabla.
> 
> ...




Muy acertado tu comentario. Y añado algo que se le olvida a la mayoría de la gente:
Ucrania está devastada, ha retrocedido en un mes un siglo, no hay economía mundial que reemplace la devastación que hay en su territorio, la población masculina que tiene que levantar el país después de la guerra está muertas, mutiladas o con secuelas psicológicas de por vida y muchas mujeres ya se han independizado.  Ucranianas
Hay varias generaciones perdidas irrecuperables.
Rusia ha acabado con el país, aunque se retire totalmente, ya ha ganado.
Y no creo que la Otan y los Usanos se hagan cargo y levanten el país cuando acabe la guerra.


----------



## jimmyjump (4 Abr 2022)

Llevan 2 semanas diciendo que han tomado Mariupol. ¿Es como el octubre de burbuja?


----------



## crocodile (4 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Para esto sí.
> 
> Para encontrar al culpable de José Couso, para eso no.
> 
> Sánchez te cubres de gloria.



Roban las reservas rusas en occidente, yates, expropian casas, amenazan a todo ruso que viva en Europa y USA


lasoziedad dijo:


> *Bloquean en Palma el yate de un oligarca ruso*
> 
> La Guardia Civil retiene el yate Tango, *embarcación del magnate Viktor Vekselberg*, que podría ser precintado como represalia por la invasión rusa de Ucrania. EEUU instó a España a actuar de inmediato contra este yate, al *incluirse en la lista de activos rusos bloqueados*. Según el Diario de Mallorca, *agentes del FBI y Aduanas de Estados Unidos* están registrando, junto a la *Guardia Civil*, el yate del magnate.



Robando reservas rusas, robando yates, expropiando casas, amenazando a todo ruso en occidente. BANDOLEROS, CHORIZOS Y DELINCUENTES , BASURA ES LO QUE SON USA/OTAN DELINCUENTES. ESCORIA.
Y España fiel putita y vasallo de esos criminales.


----------



## bigmaller (4 Abr 2022)

The Russian Foreign Ministry reports that Britain has not agreed to the UN Security Council meeting on Bucha.
It is quite clear that calls for an objective investigation from the UN Secretary General will be ignored. For exactly the same reasons that calls for an objective investigation into Eastern Ghouta and Khan Sheikhoun were ignored.
Because if you start to dig all this seriously, it will turn out like with the “chemical attack in Douma”, when OPCW field experts who visited the site did not find signs of organizing an attack by the Assad government, after which the OPCW leadership, under pressure from the United States and Britain, was forced to put pressure on experts and edit the report. to hush up this story, where even before the investigation itself, the perpetrators were appointed.
Of course, the story with Bucha, from which white threads stick out in all directions, all the more does not encourage "investigations". Therefore, with a probability of 99%, we will also not see independent autopsy results


----------



## mazuste (4 Abr 2022)

Zelensky puede ofrecer a Rusia un alivio de las sanciones a cambio de la paz, según EEUU


vettonio dijo:


> Lo que percibo es que se echa en falta *temple.*
> 
> No ya fuera, aquí mismo hay gente que sigue siendo vulnerable al shock emocional, y en eso está basada la propaganda otánica. ¿Pero, de verdad hace falta recordarlo?



Los generales de barandilla, pinganillo y teclado en ristre, estamos llenos de emoción, mas que de razón.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

Explosiones cerca de Nikolaev.

Según los residentes locales las sirenas antiaéreas no avisaron.
#Nikolaev, Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## mazuste (4 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Pues si los rusos se fueron el día 30, el 31 en alcalde habla de gran victoria por expulsar al invasor y no dice nada, el 1-2 entran los ucranianos afirmando que van a buscar saboteadores y etc, y el día 3 nos encontramos con la masacre... Tu me dirás hacia a quien apunta todo...



La cronologia precisa desmonta cualquier especulación...


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)

Meanwhile en el frente chino:


----------



## crocodile (4 Abr 2022)

Ánglos envían portaaviones a Islandia 
Ahora Dirán que es para defenderla de un ataque ruso.
Patéticos.









British aircraft carrier and frigate arrive in Iceland


British aircraft carrier HMS Prince of Wales and frigate HMS Richmond have arrived in Reykjavik, Iceland.




ukdefencejournal.org.uk


----------



## manodura79 (4 Abr 2022)

manalons dijo:


> Aquí lo que cuenta son las hostias, no el rollito tiktok. Y en eso van ganando los Rusos.



No, si a mí me la suda la guerra de guerrillas en tuiter. Solo contestaba al forero.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LIRDISM (4 Abr 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Los rusos se retiran de Bucha, el alcalde sale a anunciarlo eufórico.
> 
> Pasan 5 días, nadie habla de ninguna matanza, pero justo ahora aparecen cadáveres en las calles del pueblo ¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿??¿?
> 
> ...



Bien visto, está claro que es así y se están llegando tan lejos es que buscan intervención.


----------



## vettonio (4 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> The Russian Foreign Ministry reports that Britain has not agreed to the UN Security Council meeting on Bucha.
> It is quite clear that calls for an objective investigation from the UN Secretary General will be ignored. For exactly the same reasons that calls for an objective investigation into Eastern Ghouta and Khan Sheikhoun were ignored.
> Because if you start to dig all this seriously, it will turn out like with the “chemical attack in Douma”, when OPCW field experts who visited the site did not find signs of organizing an attack by the Assad government, after which the OPCW leadership, under pressure from the United States and Britain, was forced to put pressure on experts and edit the report. to hush up this story, where even before the investigation itself, the perpetrators were appointed.
> Of course, the story with Bucha, from which white threads stick out in all directions, all the more does not encourage "investigations". Therefore, with a probability of 99%, we will also not see independent autopsy results



Si te tomaras la molestia de traducir, lo mismo conseguirías una mayor difusión.

De nada.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2022)

Amigos, no pasa un día sin que lleguen buenas noticias del frente. Hoy hemos recibido imágenes de las afueras de la localidad de Nikolaevka, donde ahora ondea la tricolor rusa. Nuestro querido hermano Ayub Simbarigov ha enarbolado la bandera de la victoria incondicional en otro pueblo.
Según nuestro soldado, los nacionalistas abandonaron apresuradamente la aldea que ocupaban ante la mera noticia de que los chechenos se acercaban. Sólo se ríen de los soldados ucranianos. Y ahora estas personas se creen héroes y defensores.
⠀
La idea de tener que entablar un combate real hace que, de repente, los vástagos de Bandera dejen de ser soldados, lo cual parece ciertamente divertido. Pero la verdad es que la gente que torturó y asesinó a sus propios ciudadanos y demostró su fuerza frente a la gente común no merece ninguna salvación. Al huir, sólo están retrasando su fin. Tarde o temprano se hará justicia, ¡eso es seguro!
⠀
Estoy inmensamente orgulloso de nuestros hermanos que arriesgaron sus vidas por una gran causa. Estoy inmensamente orgulloso de nuestros hermanos, que arriesgaron sus vidas por una gran causa. Sois dignos de alabanza y elogio más que nadie. Muy pronto eliminaremos totalmente la amenaza del nacionalismo, ¡no cabe duda!

t.me/RKadyrov_95/1769

t.me/RKadyrov_95/1768
_
Video de un soldado con una bandera en el enlace_


----------



## mazuste (4 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Claro mejor informarse por lo que digan ellos, no vaya a ser que tengan información con la que contrastar y duden del discurso oficial, cada día un pasito más cerca de una dictadura global.



Saben que están haciendo aguas y los contrastes se notan demasiado para su gusto.


----------



## bigmaller (4 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Si te tomaras la molestia de traducir, lo mismo conseguirías una mayor difusión.
> 
> De nada.



No tengo tiempo.


----------



## lasoziedad (4 Abr 2022)

*Periodista neerlandés denuncia su arresto y expulsión de Ucrania*

El reportero de guerra neerlandés, Robert Dulmers, denunció haber sido arrestado este fin de semana en Ucrania y deportado a Moldavia por presuntamente *violar las normas que prohíben compartir o publicar imágenes de ataques rusos*, lo que le supuso una *prohibición de diez años* de entrada al territorio ucraniano.

El periodista, de 56 años, que cubría la guerra desde finales de febrero para el medio neerlandés Nederlands Dagblad (ND), asegura haber sido expulsado del país después de que compartiera este domingo por la mañana unas imágenes de los* impactos de los cohetes en un depósito de petróleo* cerca de la ciudad portuaria de Odesa. “*Me acusaron de espionaje*”, especificó.


----------



## vettonio (4 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Zelensky puede ofrecer a Rusia un alivio de las sanciones a cambio de la paz, según EEUU
> 
> 
> Los generales de barandilla, pinganillo y teclado en ristre, estamos llenos de emoción, mas que de razón.



No estoy de acuerdo. 

En el hilo hay numerosas aportaciones repletas de información muy valiosas y reflexiones a muy tener en cuenta. 

A veces parece que no tenemos cargado en la memoria RAM de cada uno, ciertas experiencias que nos hagan interpretar lo que está pasando. 

Sabemos, por citar un ejemplo, que la conmoción del 11-S sirvió a Bush jr para colar el Acta Patriotica y el recorte de libertades que supuso.

La teoría del shock. Es tan difícil de entender?


----------



## cryfar74 (4 Abr 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Los rusos sí han cometido un crimen, se retiraron sin evacuar primero a los civiles que iban a ser masacrados por los ucronazis, eso fue una cagada monumental.



Yo en un principio pensé lo mismo, porque no retiraron a los civiles? Entonces leí que las tropas Rusas habían mantenido las carreteras abiertas durante todo el tiempo de su presencia en la zona hasta el ultimo día y que dieron libertad a las gente para hacer lo que quisieran. Es de suponer que siendo la localidad linea de frente, poca gente optase por quedarse.

Imagino que los civiles que decidieron quedarse era porque estaban seguros a ellos no se les acusaría de colaboracionismo. El primero el alcalde, sus declaraciones las grabo para dejar constancia, de tal modo no puede desaparecer, al menos de momento. 

Pero visto lo visto incluso de no haber civiles y que todos huyeran a la vez junto a las tropas Rusas, eso no significa que el montaje no pudiera hacerse. Quien sabe se alguno de los que aparecen en el suelo no sea tal vez uno de los que atado a un poste con los pantalones bajados hubiera muerto de frio las horas que estuvo allí atado. Recuerdo que en Siria para las falsas banderas guardaban expresamente retenidos quien iba a aparecer alli.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ánglos envían portaaviones a Islandia
> Ahora Dirán que es para defenderla de un ataque ruso.
> Patéticos.
> 
> ...



En 1950, en plena guerra de Corea, Stalin recibió un informe de su servicio de inteligencia de los planes yanquis para bombardear con armas nucleares la URSS, el se limitó a preguntar: "Si, ¿pero pueden llegar por tierra? ¿No? entonces no pueden ganar"


----------



## vettonio (4 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> No tengo tiempo.



Yo tampoco.


----------



## mazuste (4 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Fake news in Kiev heralds cruel April - Indian Punchline



La historia la podrán contar como quieran, pero es la geografía la que no engaña.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Yo en un principio pensé lo mismo, porque no retiraron a los civiles? Entonces leí que las tropas Rusas habían mantenido las carreteras abiertas durante todo el tiempo de su presencia en la zona hasta el ultimo día y que dieron libertad a las gente para hacer lo que quisieran. Es de suponer que siendo la localidad linea de frente, poca gente optase por quedarse.
> 
> Imagino que los civiles que decidieron quedarse era porque estaban seguros a ellos no se les acusaría de colaboracionismo. El primero el alcalde, sus declaraciones las grabo para dejar constancia, de tal modo no puede desaparecer, al menos de momento.
> 
> Pero visto lo visto incluso de no haber civiles y que todos huyeran a la vez junto a las tropas Rusas, eso no significa que el montaje no pudiera hacerse. Quien sabe se alguno de los que aparecen en el suelo no sea tal vez uno de los que atado a un poste con los pantalones bajados hubiera muerto de frio las horas que estuvo allí atado. Recuerdo que en Siria para las falsas banderas guardaban expresamente retenidos quien iba a aparecer alli.



En efecto, en Siria los niños axfisiados en Ghouta eran niños alauitas secuestrados en sus localidades después de asesinar a sus padres, no quero ni plantearme que habrá sido de ellos.


----------



## Guaguei (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## delhierro (4 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Como bien dices, Rusia no está poniendo toda la carne en el asador. Saben que esto va para largo, y el desgaste también afectaría a las retaguardias del enemigo. Es decir, la OTAN y la UE. Aquí, quien aguanta gana.



No es por nada pero es justo al contrario , esto durara precisamente porque los rusos no ponen todo lo que pueden. Estan dando la oportunidad a la OTAN de montarles una guerra de desgaste.

No tienen objetivos politicos claros, no se sabe porque se han autolimitado las tropas a 100.000, y ya para más coña le dicen en las negociaciones a el enemigo que se piensan retirar y de donde. Esto es lo más parecido que yo he visto a dispararse en un pie. Los puentes siguen en pie, y occidente motorizara de nuevo a las tropas ucranianasa recien formadas. A occidente le importa una mierda que palmen 1.000.000 ucranianos para matar a 50.000 rusos. 

Tengo muy claro que como en 2014 hay intereses que frenan la victoria rusa, ellos sabran que es su guerra, pero visto desde fuera cualquiera que no sea un fanatico ve, que Putin frena el tema.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Creo que mañana.
> Los lunes no trabajan sus señorias.



Mañana a las 16h, podéis echar unas risas, será en directo y subtitulado.....me extrañaría que no le den por la TV.

Fuente: congreso.es/agenda


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## vettonio (4 Abr 2022)

Muchas maniobras navales otánicas veo por mares gélidos y atemporalados.

Sería digno de atención que la era de los portaaviones concluyera entre témpanos de hielo.


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2022)

Lituania retira al embajador de Moscú, cierra el consulado en Klaipeda y expulsa al embajador ruso.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39576


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Periodista neerlandés denuncia su arresto y expulsión de Ucrania*
> 
> El reportero de guerra neerlandés, Robert Dulmers, denunció haber sido arrestado este fin de semana en Ucrania y deportado a Moldavia por presuntamente *violar las normas que prohíben compartir o publicar imágenes de ataques rusos*, lo que le supuso una *prohibición de diez años* de entrada al territorio ucraniano.
> 
> El periodista, de 56 años, que cubría la guerra desde finales de febrero para el medio neerlandés Nederlands Dagblad (ND), asegura haber sido expulsado del país después de que compartiera este domingo por la mañana unas imágenes de los* impactos de los cohetes en un depósito de petróleo* cerca de la ciudad portuaria de Odesa. “*Me acusaron de espionaje*”, especificó.



Te acusaron de ver la verdad.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (4 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Pues si los rusos se fueron el día 30, el 31 en alcalde habla de gran victoria por expulsar al invasor y no dice nada, el 1-2 entran los ucranianos afirmando que van a buscar saboteadores y etc, y el día 3 nos encontramos con la masacre... Tu me dirás hacia a quien apunta todo...



*Explicale esto a los espectadores de Antonia 3....*


----------



## delhierro (4 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Roban las reservas rusas en occidente, yates, expropian casas, amenazan a todo ruso que viva en Europa y USA
> 
> Robando reservas rusas, robando yates, expropiando casas, amenazando a todo ruso en occidente. BANDOLEROS, CHORIZOS Y DELINCUENTES , BASURA ES LO QUE SON USA/OTAN DELINCUENTES. ESCORIA.
> Y España fiel putita y vasallo de esos criminales.



Si , pero los rusos no cortan el gas. Da la impresión de que Putin piensa que puede medio-guerrear contra occidente. Y eso no se puede hacer, va a medio gas contra un enemigo que va a tumba abierta. O cambia "el plan", o va a salir escaldado.

---

Un carro de desminado como los que se vieron en Damasco.


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2022)

Días de guerra entre semana. Equipo de artillería ruso trabajando junto con operadores de UAV Orlan-10 sobre una columna de MLRS Grad de las AFU entre Barazhkivka y Suligivka. Izyum frente.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39575

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

*Rusia reanuda vuelos con 52 países — Mishustin*


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2022)

La fiscalía regional de Odessa declaró que un ataque con misiles contra una refinería de petróleo el 3 de marzo destruyó los depósitos de combustible y dañó las dependencias y las comunicaciones de gas. Un ciudadano resultó herido y fue hospitalizado. En la imagen, fragmentos de un misil de crucero

t.me/boris_rozhin/39566


----------



## lasoziedad (4 Abr 2022)

*Rusia rechaza las acusaciones sobre los crímenes en Bucha*

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha *rechazado las acusaciones del régimen de Kiev* sobre la matanza de civiles en la ciudad de Bucha. El Gobierno ruso reitera que las imágenes publicadas "*son una nueva provocación*" y que "*ningún residente local fue vícitma de acciones violentas*". Moscú hace hincapié en que "todos los militares rusos abandonaron Bucha el 30 de marzo" y que al día siguiente el alcalde de la ciudad "confirmó en su videomensaje que en la ciudad no quedaban militares rusos y ni si quiera hizo mención alguna sobre residentes locales con las manos atadas, fusilados en las calles".* El Ministerio pone en duda que tales "pruebas de los crímenes" aparecieran "solo al cuarto día"*.


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2022)

Zelensky llegó a hacer publicidad en el lugar de la atrocidad escenificada.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39563


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

El primer ministro polaco llamó a Alemania "el freno principal" de las nuevas sanciones contra Rusia

"Alemania es el principal freno de sanciones muy decisivas... Los principales frenos son los países grandes, los que temen por sus negocios, temen las consecuencias, y quizás algo más... los países más grandes y ricos de Europa Occidental"


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

A pesar de las sanciones occidentales, Rusia continúa aumentando sus ingresos por exportaciones de hidrocarburos. Las empresas estatales más grandes de China, Sinopec y Petrochina, están negociando un aumento en las compras de GNL ruso, que se vende con un 10% de descuento sobre los precios de los proveedores de Asia Central. Según Bloomberg, Beijing tiene como objetivo llenar sus instalaciones de almacenamiento antes del aumento estacional de precios.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

La compañía de gas letona Latvijas Gāze dijo que está explorando la posibilidad de pagar el gas ruso en rublos.


----------



## pemebe (4 Abr 2022)

Bucha. De las imágenes de las Fuerzas Especiales de la NSU en la limpieza de Bucha.

Los soldados de las fuerzas especiales de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania fueron los primeros en entrar en Bucha y no vieron una montaña de cadáveres.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

Situación en Ucrania y Donbass por ahora:

Embajador de la Federación Rusa en los EE. UU: Los medios están silenciando el hecho de que inmediatamente después de la retirada de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas de Bucha las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania la sometieron a bombardeos.
Zakharova calificó el propósito de la falsificación del régimen de Kiev en Bucha como interrupción de las negociaciones de paz y escalada de violencia;
El JCCC informó que 7 civiles resultaron heridos durante el bombardeo de los territorios liberados de Mariupol por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania;
Casi 600 mil personas llegaron a Rusia desde el territorio de la RPD, LPR y Ucrania;
El Comandante del Distrito Militar Central entregó premios a los militares que demostraron coraje y heroísmo durante la operación especial en Ucrania;
Basurin: 21 civiles, incluido un niño fueron asesinados en la RPD en un día, pero el territorio de la república no fue bombardeado por Grads por primera vez;
NM DPR: la parte central de Mariupol está prácticamente bajo el control de las fuerzas de la DPR, excepto la zona industrial y el puerto, la limpieza continúa.

#Donbass #Rusia #Ucrania

@riafan_everywhere


----------



## Argentium (4 Abr 2022)

Total como las reacción, o sea ninguna, ya está descontada, seguimos entrando un poco más, evidentemente de estrategias militares no entiendo nada, pero ésta NO reacción rusa ante tanto sopapo continuo no lo entiendo, o está todo arreglado para reducir población, covid+guerras o no me cuadra, saludos.

*La UE debe acordar un nuevo paquete de sanciones contra Rusia- ministro de Finanzas alemán Lindner*
15:06 || 04/04/2022


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Periodista neerlandés denuncia su arresto y expulsión de Ucrania*
> 
> El reportero de guerra neerlandés, Robert Dulmers, denunció haber sido arrestado este fin de semana en Ucrania y deportado a Moldavia por presuntamente *violar las normas que prohíben compartir o publicar imágenes de ataques rusos*, lo que le supuso una *prohibición de diez años* de entrada al territorio ucraniano.
> 
> El periodista, de 56 años, que cubría la guerra desde finales de febrero para el medio neerlandés Nederlands Dagblad (ND), asegura haber sido expulsado del país después de que compartiera este domingo por la mañana unas imágenes de los* impactos de los cohetes en un depósito de petróleo* cerca de la ciudad portuaria de Odesa. “*Me acusaron de espionaje*”, especificó.



Menudo periodista, ya estuvo en Yugoslavia...menuda bio.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Total como las reacción, o sea ninguna, ya está descontada, seguimos entrando un poco más, evidentemente de estrategias militares no entiendo nada, pero ésta NO reacción rusa ante tanto sopapo continuo no lo entiendo, o está todo arreglado para reducir población, covid+guerras o no me cuadra, saludos.
> 
> *La UE debe acordar un nuevo paquete de sanciones contra Rusia- ministro de Finanzas alemán Lindner*
> 15:06 || 04/04/2022



No hay huevos para cortar el gas y el petroleo, USA y sus putitas están en pleno Peak Oil, solo pueden amenazar, un poco mas y no tendran como mover sus equipos militares...ni ninguno.


----------



## amcxxl (4 Abr 2022)

EXCLUSIVA⚡Legión francesa en Mariupol⚡ proyecto @wargonzoo logró obtener evidencia de la presencia de mercenarios de Francia en las filas de Azov y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. El video muestra las pertenencias personales de uno de los combatientes de la famosa "Legión Francesa".


Las tropas rusas y del Donbass han tomado el control de Novobakhmutovka y Stavki y han llegado al borde de Nueva York; para esto, deben haber atravesado Novoselovka y Troitskoye, y aún esperan la confirmación oficial de este último. 


Según los informes, las imágenes muestran a las tropas rusas cerca del pueblo de Brazhkivka, al sur de #Izyum 


Se eligió un nuevo alcalde interino en Mariupol, será Konstantin Ivashenko, exjefe de la fábrica Azovmash, actual miembro del consejo municipal de Mariupol. 
*El pueblo también ha reafirmado los resultados del referéndum de independencia de la RPD de 2014. *


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2022)

Trofeos de una unidad rusa del SFN tomados durante una batalla con un grupo de soldados de las AFU en la dirección de Izyum. El destino de los antiguos propietarios de este "bien" está claro.

Otro regalo de los "socios" occidentales a los soldados de la DNR y la LNR, que se utilizará para seguir liberando los territorios de las Repúblicas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39593


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

Mariupol devastado por la guerra


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

*Rusia debido a los altos precios de la energía recibirá $ 321 mil millones adicionales en 2022*


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

Letonia cambia al rublo en los pagos de gas suministrado desde la Federación Rusa

Latvijas gāze ha firmado un contrato a largo plazo con Gazprom por el suministro de gas natural hasta 2030.

Desde el 1 de abril de 2022 los pagos por los suministros de gas natural de Gazprom realizados después de esta fecha con varios países se realizan solo en rublos rusos, escribe Delfi.

"El procedimiento de liquidación en rublos rusos no viola formalmente el régimen de sanciones", comentó la compañía letona.


----------



## explorador (4 Abr 2022)

Los rusos son unos crimínales, todos, y quien les apoyan desde el sofá, unos miserables


----------



## crocodile (4 Abr 2022)

El payaso ukronazi gayer se pone chulo.

Cuanto más tarde Rusia en el proceso de negociación, peor será para ellos - Zelensky


----------



## John Nash (4 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> A pesar de las sanciones occidentales, Rusia continúa aumentando sus ingresos por exportaciones de hidrocarburos. Las empresas estatales más grandes de China, Sinopec y Petrochina, están negociando un aumento en las compras de GNL ruso, que se vende con un 10% de descuento sobre los precios de los proveedores de Asia Central. Según Bloomberg, Beijing tiene como objetivo llenar sus instalaciones de almacenamiento antes del aumento estacional de precios.



China y Rusia pensando el siglo XXII y occidente atascado en el XIX-XX.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

Continúan los feroces combates en Mariupol, incluso en la zona de la planta de Azovstal donde grupos de asalto de las fuerzas aliadas de Rusia y la RPD accedieron a lo largo de la costa desde el sureste.
Un avance muy cauteloso.
El fuego de la artillería enemiga se ha debilitado significativamente.
Aún así el enemigo todavía ofrece una resistencia obstinada pero el punto de inflexión en las hostilidades fuera de la ciudad ya sucedió. El círculo se estrecha inexorablemente, pero nadie puede decir ahora cuánto durará la operación para eliminar focos de resistencia en Mariupol.


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2022)

El gobierno libanés ha declarado la quiebra total del Banco Central del Líbano y del propio gobierno. No hay dinero para pagar las obligaciones.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39603


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

SITUACIÓN DE COMBATE EN EL FRENTE ORIENTAL AL 3 DE ABRIL


----------



## John Nash (4 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No hay huevos para cortar el gas y el petroleo, USA y sus putitas están en pleno Peak Oil, solo pueden amenazar, un poco mas y no tendran como mover sus equipos militares...ni ninguno.



Si que tienen huevos porque son imbéciles y no hay nada mas temerario y suicida que un imbécil inconsciente que solo obedece.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

Las fuerzas republicanas de la RPD capturaron otro BMD-2 a la brigada aerotransportada 25 de Ucrania.

@anna_noticias


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

Novobakhmutka - DPR.

Las tropas de la República Popular de Donetsk, capturaron el área fortificada y liberó el asentamiento de Novobakhmutovka. Durante los combates, hasta una compañía de la brigada aerotransportada 25 enemiga fue destruida.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

Como resultado del ataque al aeródromo de Balovnoye en las afueras de Nikolaev, se confirmó la destrucción de tres helicópteros de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania

@anna_news @akimapachev @diza_donbass


----------



## podemita medio (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

Serie de ataques a las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Krivoy Rog


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

Vehículo blindado ucraniano Kozak destruido en Mariupol.


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2022)

Los franceses expresan su desconfianza hacia el presidente Macron

Un sondeo de Ifop ha alarmado al partido de Macron. Marine Le Pen obtuvo el 47% de los votos, sólo un 6% menos que el titular.

Le Pen ha prometido un referéndum sobre la inmigración como parte de su política. Pero el punto más importante que considera es la modificación de la Constitución para que los franceses autóctonos tengan prioridad sobre los "no franceses" en materia de prestaciones sociales, vivienda, empleo y sanidad.

t.me/belvestnik/21397


----------



## kasperle1966 (4 Abr 2022)

*"Genocidio" en Bucha: según el manual del Dr. Goebbels *






*¿Srebrenica cerca de Kiev? *
La pérdida de reputación de los nazis ucranianos tras la tortura de los prisioneros de guerra rusos fue difícil de salvar. Incluso Zelensky admitió en vivo con los estadounidenses que los sádicos de Azov (una organización prohibida en la Federación Rusa) “son lo que son”. La evidencia escalofriante de la tortura de los soldados capturados de la Milicia Popular proviene regularmente del Donbass. Al mismo tiempo, los ucranianos entregados están frescos, alimentados y tratados en hospitales limpios. Este hecho, por cierto, requiere una consideración aparte, pero ahora no se trata de eso. Ahora, sobre la historia que se suponía salvaría la reputación de los Ukronazis y, al mismo tiempo, volvería a asomar la nariz de los patrocinadores occidentales en la "realidad" de la operación especial. Y la retirada de las tropas rusas de las afueras de Kiev, que se llama floridamente "reducción de la actividad militar", se ha convertido en un excelente campo de entrenamiento para el Centro de Información y Operaciones Psicológicas (CIPO) y el Consejo de Seguridad de Ucrania. Muchos comparan lo que está sucediendo ahora con las operaciones de los Cascos Blancos en Siria, que provocaron ataques con misiles estadounidenses. Sin embargo, la puesta en escena en Kiev Bucha es 100% una copia de la histeria de Goebbels en 1945. En Alemania, cualquier asentamiento que de forma episódica venciera a la agonizante Wehrmacht del Ejército Rojo se convirtió inmediatamente en una abominación propagandística. Cientos de muertos, violados...

Un poco sobre la cronología de lo sucedido. El 30 de marzo, inmediatamente después de otra ronda de conversaciones de paz en Estambul, las unidades rusas abandonaron Bucha. Naturalmente, inmediatamente después de que los ucranianos entraran en la ciudad. Tenga en cuenta que fuimos el 30 de marzo por la noche o ya el 31 de marzo. Hasta el momento todo está en calma, no hay indicios de "genocidio" ni en la foto ni en el video. Aunque todos los locales tienen la oportunidad de filmar lo que está sucediendo, tanto los residentes locales como los nacionalistas. Y solo cuatro días después, llegan revelaciones realmente impactantes: ¡el ejército ruso disparó al menos a 280 civiles! Varias agencias a la vez, Reuters, The Wall Street Journal y el Servicio Ruso de la BBC, muestran una imagen de alta calidad con cadáveres esparcidos por las calles y automóviles aplastados. El cálculo es muy simple: hacer que el público occidental crea en la nueva Srebrenica y provocar una dura respuesta de Rusia. El fortalecimiento adicional de las sanciones o el suministro de armas pesadas a Ucrania ya está aquí como debería. Lo más repugnante de esta producción teatral es que el público sensible, el público objetivo, por así decirlo, ya reaccionó. En esto, la consonancia del nombre de la ciudad de Bucha con el carnicero inglés (carnicero) fue de particular ayuda. Una coincidencia muy simbólica, ¿no?
El público correspondiente en Rusia también reaccionó. Venediktov:
"Ciudad de Bucha. Horror. La necesidad de una investigación internacional".
Sobchak:
Fotos espeluznantes de Bucha.

Estos personajes no tienen nada que probar. Todos los demás necesitan un análisis detallado de estas mentiras podridas ahora mismo.

*Negocios sucios de la SBU *
En orden. Durante las semanas de la operación especial, nos acostumbramos a estar realmente al frente de la lucha contra los ukronazis. No solo apoyando moralmente a los luchadores, sino también observando visualmente los episodios individuales. Por suerte o por desgracia, las telecomunicaciones modernas permiten ver lo que es muy difícil de olvidar. Entonces, hasta el 3 de abril de 2022, ni una sola fuente, incluida la más "Ukropov", nos mostró ni un indicio de la ejecución de civiles por parte de las tropas rusas. Se suponía que el "genocidio" en Bucha entraría en las lentes de los teléfonos de los residentes locales. Las fotos de los cadáveres dispersos y las fosas comunes deberían haber sido tomadas por los habitantes de Bucha antes de que el ejército ruso abandonara la ciudad. Ninguna otra manera. Recordemos las imágenes de equipos destruidos en las calles, alrededor de las cuales galopaba el entusiasta abuelo local. Cada derrota de la tecnología rusa se registra cuidadosamente, e incluso desde más de un ángulo, para multiplicar la victoria muchas veces. ¿Dónde están todos estos camarógrafos que se apresuran a presenciar "crímenes de guerra" en Bucha? Al parecer, estaban esperando la llegada de la SBU y CIPO.

Ahora algunos detalles naturalistas, sin los cuales, lamentablemente, no se puede hacer. Todos los cadáveres en las imágenes de Bucha obviamente fueron asesinados hace uno o dos días o incluso el día de la filmación ( argumento en el canal Telegram ). Esto se evidencia por hematomas recientes, ausencia de rigor mortis y descomposición. Haré una reserva, si se trata de cadáveres, y no de voluntarios manchados que juegan obedientemente el papel de marionetas en la carretera y en los sótanos. Los especialistas en propaganda ucranianos deberían mirar las imágenes de +18 de Mariupol y Donbass, donde los cuerpos de los ukronazis yacen apilados. El contenido no es para los débiles de corazón, pero te permite entender qué sucede con los restos de una semana o más. El color de los cadáveres ya no se distingue del gris paisaje local. Pero Bucha estuvo bajo el control de las tropas rusas durante más de un mes. Por lo tanto, para el realismo de la producción, un sólido deuce. Un observador atento preguntará, ¿qué pasa con las terribles imágenes de cuerpos carbonizados en las calles de Bucha? Primero, ¿es Bucha? De las fotos presentadas, la geolocalización no es del todo obvia. En segundo lugar, ¿tienen ahora las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania pocos cuerpos quemados de sus soldados? Bueno, ya sabes a lo que me refiero. Afortunadamente, hemos visto bastantes falsificaciones épicas realizadas por propagandistas ucranianos. Por ejemplo, la entrega de cuerpos de las morgues locales al lugar del impacto en la torre de televisión de Kiev.

Por supuesto, en una noticia tan resonante, hubo algunas fallas: las manos de los editores y camarógrafos temblaban mucho. En uno de los videos de Espesso.tv, se puede ver un cadáver en movimiento al costado de la carretera que, tras el paso de un automóvil con una cámara, ¡se levanta! Esto se puede ver en la reproducción a cámara lenta en el espejo retrovisor de la camioneta de filmación. De la misma ópera, un pasaporte ucraniano, que resultó ser muy útil con un cuerpo y cadáveres con las manos atadas, cuidadosamente colocados a lo largo de la carretera en un patrón de tablero de ajedrez. En uno de los videos, el eneldo consulta bajo la grabación de una cámara de video:
“-Hay muchachos sin brazaletes azules, ¿puedo dispararles? - Y luego, ...!
( trama en el canal de Telegram ) Pero los reporteros de EE.UU. y Europa no ven nada perjudicial en esto. Más precisamente, no quisieron tenerlo en cuenta, ya que ellos mismos participaron en esto. Ahora la “masacre de Bucha” ya es noticia en Internet, y desde el 4 de abril se replica con deliciosos detalles en todos los medios impresos.



Ahora sobre el alcalde de Bucha, Anatoly Fedoruk, quien el 31 de marzo transmite felizmente a la cámara sobre la retirada del ejército ruso de la ciudad. Sonriendo para la cámara, cabe señalar. Pero ¿qué pasa con los cadáveres en las calles? Pero ¿qué pasa con 280 disparos? Más tarde, un grupo de veteranos nazis Sergei Korotkikh (también conocido como contramaestre) ingresa a la ciudad y vuelve a hacer silencio. El campo de información de Ucrania permanece en silencio hasta el domingo 3 de abril. Y aquí comienza lo más interesante y trágico. El hecho es que durante la operación especial, el sello distintivo del ejército ruso y la Milicia Popular de la LDNR son los brazaletes blancos y rojos. Los ucranianos se designan a sí mismos con cintas azules. Entonces, algunos de los cadáveres en Bucha solo tienen cintas blancas en los brazos y las piernas. Mientras las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas estaban estacionadas en los suburbios de Kiev, entregaron estas cintas a los civiles para que no se confundieran con el enemigo por casualidad. Y cuando los castigadores ucranianos entraron en la ciudad vacía, lo primero que hicieron fue ejecutar a todos los que, en su opinión, simpatizaban con los rusos. Por ejemplo, con vendajes blancos. A alguien le dispararon en la calle ya muchos en los sótanos de tortura.

Los intentos de acusar a Rusia de crímenes de guerra en el territorio de Ucrania no se detendrán. Esta es la lógica: si no hay éxitos en los frentes, queda ganar la guerra de la información. Nuestro ejército solo puede tener una receta contra tales abominaciones: avanzar y no ceder ni una pulgada de la tierra liberada. Además, se pagó con la sangre de nuestros soldados y oficiales.
Autor: evgeny fedorov

*https://topwar.ru/194386-genocid-v-buche-po-metodichke-doktora-gebbelsa.html*


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

*Lituania retira a su embajador de Moscú, cierra el consulado en Klaipeda y también expulsa al embajador ruso.*


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

Rusia se prepara para capturar Kharkov - el portavoz oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania Motuzyanyk


----------



## hartman (4 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Lituania retira a su embajador de Moscú, cierra el consulado en Klaipeda y también expulsa al embajador ruso.*



pokemonvilnius dinos.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (4 Abr 2022)

tenemos la POLE 

_La policía de #Spanish incautó el lunes un superyate perteneciente al oligarca ruso Viktor Vekselberg, dijeron, en lo que se cree que es la primera acción de este tipo en #Europe a pedido de las autoridades de #US .

-Reuters-_


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

El ejército de la RPD, con el apoyo de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas, liberó Novobakhmutovka y se dirigió hacia la carretera que va de Konstantinovka a Avdeevka. Las batallas con el enemigo por este pueblo duraron 3 días.


----------



## John Nash (4 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los franceses expresan su desconfianza hacia el presidente Macron
> 
> Un sondeo de Ifop ha alarmado al partido de Macron. Marine Le Pen obtuvo el 47% de los votos, sólo un 6% menos que el titular.
> 
> ...



Es que el muy subnormal, con la mitad de los reactores detenidos por mantenimiento y amenazada su industria de colapso llegando a pagar mas de 2000€ el Mw/h ha tenido los cojones de decir esta mañana que habia que boicotear el carbón y petróleo rusos completamente.

Y los franceses flipando con el nivel de psicopatía de su presi que les rogaba desde ayer que se ducharan menos y no pusieran la tele o la cafetera esta mañana.









Francia declara la alerta naranja ante el riesgo de apagones por el frío y el parón de sus nucleares


Francia atravesará este lunes una situación de alarma energética. RTE, el homólogo de Red Eléctrica, ha declarado el nivel de alerta naranja ante el riesgo de problemas de suministro eléctrico en el país por el fuerte parón de sus centrales nucleares, casi la mitad del parque instalado se...



www.eleconomista.es






*Francia declara la alerta naranja ante el riesgo de apagones por el frío y el parón de sus nucleares*

El precio alcanza casi los 3.000 euros/ MWh en la hora más crítica
RTE pide a los franceses que reduzcan el consumo de electricidad


----------



## amcxxl (4 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Rusia debido a los altos precios de la energía recibirá $ 321 mil millones adicionales en 2022*


----------



## Teuro (4 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> China y Rusia pensando el siglo XXII y occidente atascado en el XIX-XX.








_"A largo plazo todos estaremos muertos."_


----------



## Michael_Knight (4 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Rusia se prepara para *capturar Kharkov* - el portavoz oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania Motuzyanyk



El chiste del día.


----------



## Azrael_II (4 Abr 2022)

*Rubén Gisbert analiza la matanza de Bucha y desmonta la propaganda ucraniana
Da datos muy interesantes no visto antes*



Confirmar, aunque no es lo más importante del vídeo, que el brazalete blanco lo lleva el ejército ruso y los que quieren "colaborar"

--------------

Por cierto ha sido amenazado de muerte por informar en el Donbass por parte de ucranianos y colaboradores OTANistas, se vuelve a España

Ver archivo adjunto 1012600


----------



## Azrael_II (4 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> tenemos la POLE
> 
> _La policía de #Spanish incautó el lunes un superyate perteneciente al oligarca ruso Viktor Vekselberg, dijeron, en lo que se cree que es la primera acción de este tipo en #Europe a pedido de las autoridades de #US .
> 
> -Reuters-_



El primero fue el yate de Mallorca, primero lo hundió un ucraniano y luego quedó retenido para siempre


----------



## porconsiguiente (4 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No es por nada pero es justo al contrario , esto durara precisamente porque los rusos no ponen todo lo que pueden. Estan dando la oportunidad a la OTAN de montarles una guerra de desgaste.
> 
> No tienen objetivos politicos claros, no se sabe porque se han autolimitado las tropas a 100.000, y ya para más coña le dicen en las negociaciones a el enemigo que se piensan retirar y de donde. Esto es lo más parecido que yo he visto a dispararse en un pie. Los puentes siguen en pie, y occidente motorizara de nuevo a las tropas ucranianasa recien formadas. A occidente le importa una mierda que palmen 1.000.000 ucranianos para matar a 50.000 rusos.
> 
> Tengo muy claro que como en 2014 hay intereses que frenan la victoria rusa, ellos sabran que es su guerra, pero visto desde fuera cualquiera que no sea un fanatico ve, que Putin frena el tema.



Si en un mes, Europa está al borde de una recesión mayúscula, el precio de la energía está en máximos, el rublo cotiza en oro, el oro se mide en gramos y no en onzas, la India deja de usar dólares, China se pone galliata con USA, al hijo de Biden le acusan de pederasta, algunos países europeos se alejan de la unidad y en Francia, el presidente está con un pie fuera del poder. 
Imagínese la que se puede liar en 6 meses. 
Este mes no es una película, es el primer episodio de una serie.


----------



## Teuro (4 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Si que tienen huevos porque son imbéciles y no hay nada mas temerario y suicida que un imbécil inconsciente que solo obedece.



Convencer a Alemania de que no acepte el gas ruso promete ser una batalla igual o más dura que el de convencer a las respectivas mujeres de los presentes foreros en hacer un trio con otra mujer, suponiendo que haya alguno casado.


----------



## John Nash (4 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> _"A largo plazo todos estaremos muertos."_



Unos antes que otros. Keynes alargo pese a todo un poco la vidilla del capitalismo aplicando recetas marxistas.
Un requiem por el capitalismo financiero.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (4 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Zelensky llegó a hacer publicidad en el lugar de la atrocidad escenificada.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/39563
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1012549



Coño, ¿entonces no está en Polonia?


----------



## John Nash (4 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Convencer a Alemania de que no acepte el gas ruso promete ser una batalla igual o más dura que el de convencer a las respectivas mujeres de los presentes foreros en hacer un trio con otra mujer, suponiendo que haya alguno casado.



De momento Alemania está haciendo un trio equilibrista con Rusia y OTAN. Eso no impide que Scholtz se luzca diciendo insensateces wishfull thinking.


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2022)

Imágenes en primera persona de la limpieza de casas en Mariupol

Los soldados y combatientes rusos de las Fuerzas Armadas de la DNR recorren todos los sótanos y comprueban los documentos de la gente y la presencia de tatuajes nazis.

t.me/Soldierline/2344
_
Video en el enlace_


----------



## arriondas (4 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No es por nada pero es justo al contrario , esto durara precisamente porque los rusos no ponen todo lo que pueden. Estan dando la oportunidad a la OTAN de montarles una guerra de desgaste.
> 
> No tienen objetivos politicos claros, no se sabe porque se han autolimitado las tropas a 100.000, y ya para más coña le dicen en las negociaciones a el enemigo que se piensan retirar y de donde. Esto es lo más parecido que yo he visto a dispararse en un pie. Los puentes siguen en pie, y occidente motorizara de nuevo a las tropas ucranianasa recien formadas. A occidente le importa una mierda que palmen 1.000.000 ucranianos para matar a 50.000 rusos.
> 
> Tengo muy claro que como en 2014 hay intereses que frenan la victoria rusa, ellos sabran que es su guerra, pero visto desde fuera cualquiera que no sea un fanatico ve, que Putin frena el tema.



Es como si dejase siempre alguna puerta abierta a otras opciones, como la negociación. Pero va a llegar el momento en que esa puerta sea cerrada, porque Occidente no juega limpio... y porque la propia población le va a exigir que vayan en serio.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (4 Abr 2022)

El Imperio de las Mentiras haciendo el único tipo de guerra que sabe hacer, la guerra de los embustes, trolas y paparruchas


----------



## Impresionante (4 Abr 2022)

Los anglos quieren comprar el relato de ruso malo, aunque es más soso que un Rolls Royce

*Rusia exigirá que se convoque una sesión del CS de la ONU sobre la provocación de Bucha nuevamente
Según la portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Maria Zakharova, la actual presidenta del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU, Gran Bretaña se negó una vez más a dar su consentimiento para celebrar una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad en Bucha.*

MOSCÚ, 4 de abril. /TASS/. Rusia exigirá el lunes nuevamente que el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU se reúna en sesión para discutir la provocación del ejército ucraniano en Bucha, dijo la portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Maria Zakharova, en su canal Telegram.

"Ayer, el actual presidente del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU, Gran Bretaña, actuando de acuerdo con sus peores tradiciones, una vez más se negó a dar su consentimiento para celebrar una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad en Bucha. Hoy, Rusia exigirá una vez más que el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU se reúna para discutir provocaciones criminales por parte del ejército ucraniano y los radicales en esa ciudad", dijo Zakharova.

El 3 de abril, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso desestimó las acusaciones del régimen de Kiev de que sus fuerzas supuestamente habían matado a civiles en la comunidad de Bucha, en la región de Kiev. El ministerio recordó que las fuerzas rusas abandonaron Bucha el 30 de marzo, mientras que cuatro días después se presentaron pruebas falsas de presuntos asesinatos, cuando agentes del SBU del servicio de seguridad ucraniano llegaron a la localidad. El Ministerio de Defensa ruso también dijo que el 31 de marzo, el alcalde de Bucha, Anatoly Fedoruk, dijo en un video que no había soldados rusos en la comunidad. Tampoco mencionó a ningún lugareño presuntamente baleado en las calles.


----------



## la mano negra (4 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Continúan los feroces combates en Mariupol, incluso en la zona de la planta de Azovstal donde grupos de asalto de las fuerzas aliadas de Rusia y la RPD accedieron a lo largo de la costa desde el sureste.
> Un avance muy cauteloso.
> El fuego de la artillería enemiga se ha debilitado significativamente.
> Aún así el enemigo todavía ofrece una resistencia obstinada pero el punto de inflexión en las hostilidades fuera de la ciudad ya sucedió. El círculo se estrecha inexorablemente, pero nadie puede decir ahora cuánto durará la operación para eliminar focos de resistencia en Mariupol.



Sí que van a ser duros de pelar los pelones que se han atrincherado en Mariupol. Va a costar pero , al final , caerán . Nadie va a ir a rescatarlos.


----------



## arriondas (4 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El primer ministro polaco llamó a Alemania "el freno principal" de las nuevas sanciones contra Rusia
> 
> "Alemania es el principal freno de sanciones muy decisivas... Los principales frenos son los países grandes, los que temen por sus negocios, temen las consecuencias, y quizás algo más... los países más grandes y ricos de Europa Occidental"



Se confirma lo que siempre he pensado de los polacos. Y mira que tengo un par de muy buenas amigas en ese país, de hace ya años. Pero como sociedad en conjunto meten la pata que da gusto.


----------



## porconsiguiente (4 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Convencer a Alemania de que no acepte el gas ruso promete ser una batalla igual o más dura que el de convencer a las respectivas mujeres de los presentes foreros en hacer un trio con otra mujer, suponiendo que haya alguno casado.



Me cago en to lo que se menea, me acabo de manchar del café que me estaba bebiendo al leer tu comentario. 
Pero la carcajada que me has obsequiado, te la agradezco.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)

¿Ha pensado profesar vocaciones tardias? tanta santurroneria me empalaga. Esos angelitos que usted critica con la boquita pequela se autodenominan talibanes cristianos, no necesito mas. Son demonios y su único sitio es el infierno.l


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2022)

El miembro del Sejm polaco Janusz Korwin-Micke, líder de la coalición euroescéptica Confederación, ha dicho que las "muertes masivas" en Bucha plantean serias dudas

Cree que puede tratarse de una provocación de Kiev para inculpar a Rusia. En su opinión de que podría haber sido una provocación de Ucrania, el diputado polaco señala una serie de hechos sospechosos.

"¿Te has dado cuenta de que las casas están casi intactas (probablemente no...)? ¿Y has pensado por qué se entierra a la gente en fosas comunes y no a sus familiares (36 mil personas vivían en Bucha)? ¿Y por qué los familiares no retiraron estos cuerpos de la calle?" - Korwin-Mikke escribió en las redes sociales.

Todavía hay gente inteligente que puede pensar con lógica.

t.me/Soldierline/2341


----------



## Nicors (4 Abr 2022)

Gloria a los héroes de Mariupol.


----------



## filets (4 Abr 2022)

Hasta los mas acerrimos putiners ya aceptan que Rusia esta perdiendo la guerra
Celebro que por fin la cordura haya llegado a este hilo

Ahora que ya estamos de acuerdo en algo sigamos debatiendo

Rusia quiere que esto se acabe cuanto antes porque le esta costando un ojo de la cara
EE.UU. quiere que la fiesta siga todo lo posible porque para ellos es casi gratis: mandar javelines y poco mas
Los rusos saben que EE.UU. impide a UKR poner condiciones aceptables para el fin de la guerra, por eso ya no hay negociaciones de paz
Y en su lugar han optado por atrincherarse con la idea de conservar Dombas y Lugansk, que seria la victoria minmima que mantendria a Putin en el poder


Mi vaticinio, USA va a continuar apoyando y presionando para que UKR retome Dombas y/o Lugansk. Los perros de Washington han olido sangre y no van a soltar su presa tan facil
La guerra se ha convertido en una pelea de voluntades. ¿Quien aguantara mas muertos/desgaste UKR o Rusia?


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Hasta los mas acerrimos putiners ya aceptan que Rusia esta perdiendo la guerra
> Celebro que por fin la cordura haya llegado a este hilo
> 
> Ahora que ya estamos de acuerdo en algo sigamos debatiendo
> ...



JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## la mano negra (4 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Rusia se prepara para capturar Kharkov - el portavoz oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania Motuzyanyk



Están amagando con atacar Járkov pero , yo creo , que lo que realmente van a atacar va a ser Odessa . Van a conectar Kherson con Transnistria y van a dejar casi copada a Odessa. Lo de Járkov es una maniobra de distracción.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (4 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Rusia debido a los altos precios de la energía recibirá $ 321 mil millones adicionales en 2022*




Si al final van a ser los más interesados en que la guerra continúe y le sigan haciendo el caldo gordo.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)

Bill Ray, chupate esta:
Ahora hay nuevas "Víctimas en Bucha e Irpen". Pero si nos fijamos en el servicio de autenticación de imágenes de TinEye tineye.com, resulta que la foto apareció en Internet el 28 de marzo, 1/3


----------



## John Nash (4 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Hasta los mas acerrimos putiners ya aceptan que Rusia esta perdiendo la guerra



Si fuera una guerra Rusia hubiera entrado con 10.000 tanques y 3 millones de soldados. Con nukes tácticas hubiera arrasado ya los bastiones ucronacis sin miramientos. A ver si lo pillais de una puta vez. Han logrado todos sus objetivos.


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Coño, ¿entonces no está en Polonia?



La foto puede haber sido tomada en cualquier sitio. Te dicen que es Bucha y se quedan tan tranquilos.


----------



## vettonio (4 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Hasta los mas acerrimos putiners ya aceptan que Rusia esta perdiendo la guerra
> Celebro que por fin la cordura haya llegado a este hilo
> 
> Ahora que ya estamos de acuerdo en algo sigamos debatiendo
> ...



Eres muu pero que múu mal manipulador y digo muu y no muy, para que me entiendas como buen cabestro que eres.

A la NADA.


----------



## Covaleda (4 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Si fuera una guerra Rusia hubiera entrado con 10.000 tanques y 3 millones de soldados. Con nukes tácticas hubiera arrasado ya los bastiones ucronacis sin miramientos. A ver si lo pillais de una puta vez. Han logrado todos sus objetivos.



No han logrado hasta ahora ni uno solo de esos objetivos. Es lo que hay.


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2022)

Los nazis de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas lanzaron un ataque masivo de artillería de 122 mm en el distrito Petrovsky de Donetsk

Los edificios de apartamentos y las infraestructuras sufrieron daños.

t.me/Soldierline/2351


----------



## tatenen (4 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Hasta los mas acerrimos putiners ya aceptan que Rusia esta perdiendo la guerra
> Celebro que por fin la cordura haya llegado a este hilo
> 
> Ahora que ya estamos de acuerdo en algo sigamos debatiendo
> ...



Efectivamente, una vez mas, toda esta mierda es provocada por el pais mas genocida del mundo contemporaneo. Espero que no les de por joder a china usando taiwan como han usado a ucrania, porque entonces estoy jodido pero bien (tema personal).

Si el mundo entero se pusiera de acuerdo para borrar del mapa a los "5 eyes" + Israel, o al menos como minimo USA-UK-Israel, algo perfectamente viable si todas las potencias de asia + UE + sudamerica, etc se poenen de acuerdo, tendriamos 2 generacioes de paz mundial garantizadas, pero esto es simplemente una esnonaion fantasiosa, no nos enganemos....


----------



## filets (4 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Si fuera una guerra Rusia hubiera entrado con 10.000 tanques y 3 millones de soldados. Con nukes tácticas hubiera arrasado ya los bastiones ucronacis sin miramientos. A ver si lo pillais de una puta vez. Han logrado todos sus objetivos.



Entiendo que sus objetivos eran perder 10mil hombres y 600 vehiculos acorazados a cambio de robar unas cuantas lavadoras y televisores
¿Lo de dejar los cadaveres de soldados rusos tirados tambien es parte del plan?


----------



## MAEZAL (4 Abr 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Sí que van a ser duros de pelar los pelones que se han atrincherado en Mariupol. Va a costar pero , al final , caerán . Nadie va a ir a rescatarlos.



El Playboy francés sigue con ellos?


----------



## filets (4 Abr 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Efectivamente, una vez mas, toda esta mierda es provocada por el pais mas genocida del mundo contemporaneo. Espero que no les de por joder a china usando taiwan como han usado a ucrania, porque entonces estoy jodido pero bien.
> 
> Si el mundo entero se pusiera de acuerdo para borrar del mapa a los "5 eyes" + Israel, o al menos como minimo USA-UK-Israel, tendriamos 2 generacioes de paz mundial garantizadas, pero esto es simplemente una esnonaion fantasiosa, no nos enganemos....



Intentaron meter mano a China con Hong Kong

Hace tres años la noticia mas importante del mundo eran las manifestaciones en Hong Kong
Ahora ya nadie se acuerda.


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2022)

Un saludo en llamas a las instalaciones de las AFU en la región de Mykolaiv.

t.me/Soldierline/2358

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Entiendo que sus objetivos eran perder 10mil hombres y 600 vehiculos acorazados a cambio de robar unas cuantas lavadoras y televisores
> ¿Lo de dejar los cadaveres de soldados rusos tirados tambien es parte del plan?



Esos soldados fueron capturados y asesinados, practica habitual de los talibanes cristianos.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Intentaron meter mano a China con Hong Kong
> 
> Hace tres años la noticia mas importante del mundo eran las manifestaciones en Hong Kong
> Ahora ya nadie se acuerda.



Yo si, los paragueros despues de quemar vivas a varios viandantes disfrutan ahora del clima cálido de Takla Makan....sin camello.


----------



## Michael_Knight (4 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Hasta los mas acerrimos putiners ya aceptan que Rusia esta perdiendo la guerra
> Celebro que por fin la cordura haya llegado a este hilo
> 
> Ahora que ya estamos de acuerdo en algo sigamos debatiendo
> ...





John Nash dijo:


> Si fuera una guerra Rusia hubiera entrado con 10.000 tanques y 3 millones de soldados. Con nukes tácticas hubiera arrasado ya los bastiones ucronacis sin miramientos. A ver si lo pillais de una puta vez. Han logrado todos sus objetivos.



Te equivocas Filets, los acérrimos siguen en sus trece y de ahí no les vas a sacar ya, a la vista está.


----------



## tatenen (4 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Si fuera una guerra Rusia hubiera entrado con 10.000 tanques y 3 millones de soldados. Con nukes tácticas hubiera arrasado ya los bastiones ucronacis sin miramientos. A ver si lo pillais de una puta vez. Han logrado todos sus objetivos.



Obviamente, si rusia quiere, arrasa ucrania y la toma por la fuerza bruta, pero esa no es la idea, incluso los usanos, que son expertos en "levelling a country and then take it", no consiguieron estabilizar conquistas en paises tercermundistas como irak o lybia, lo van a conseguir los rusos frente un pais que si, es fronterizo, pero mas "desarrollado" que el medio oriente y encima apoyado por lo bajini por la otan. La gente es muy tonta, no enteinde que las invasiones no son totales...


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2022)

250.000 alumnos ucranianos en Alemania

Y esto es sólo una cifra aproximada de la Asociación Alemana de Profesores. El sistema educativo alemán parece enfrentarse a una escala de problemas sin precedentes en los próximos años.

Escasez de profesores:

- Ya se necesitan unos 15.000 profesores más. Para 2035 se prevé un déficit de unos 158.000 profesores.

Financiación:

- Se necesitarán miles de millones de euros, flexibilidad y reorganización en casi todos los niveles de la infraestructura escolar.

Integración:

- Desde el comienzo de la pandemia, los alumnos de la escuela primaria han sufrido un retraso de seis meses en sus habilidades de lectura. Con la integración de compañeros que no hablan alemán, es imposible seguir las normas de enseñanza anteriores.

La diferencia de sistemas educativos y el conflicto de intereses:

- El gobierno ucraniano exige que se enseñe a los alumnos según el sistema educativo ucraniano. Al mismo tiempo, el responsable de Desarrollo de la Calidad Educativa de Alemania, aunque apoya la cooperación, no está dispuesto a abandonar el sistema estatal.

t.me/Soldierline/2357


----------



## Seronoser (4 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Rusia reanuda vuelos con 52 países — Mishustin*



Para todos los que no lo saben, en Moscú se comenta que Mishustin sería el sustituto de Putin cuando ya no esté vivo Vladimir.


----------



## Giles Amaury (4 Abr 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Están amagando con atacar Járkov pero , yo creo , que lo que realmente van a atacar va a ser Odessa . Van a conectar Kherson con Transnistria y van a dejar casi copada a Odessa. Lo de Járkov es una maniobra de distracción.



Vaya nivel de retraso que gastáis algunos, joder. Ahora lo de Járkov es una maniobra de distracción como al parecer ya lo fue en su momento Kiev y por eso no la pudieron tomar.


----------



## filets (4 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Vaya nivel de retraso que gastáis algunos, joder. Ahora lo de Járkov es una maniobra de distracción como al parecer ya lo fue en su momento Kiev y por eso no la pudieron tomar.



Los rusos no pierden, fintan


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2022)

Avance en Popasna.
El depósito de la ciudad está ocupado.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39622


----------



## Bulldozerbass (4 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La foto puede haber sido tomada en cualquier sitio. Te dicen que es Bucha y se quedan tan tranquilos.


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2022)

El ex alcalde de Mariupol (hoy se ha elegido un nuevo alcalde en Mariupol), que huyó al comienzo del SSO en Zaporozhye, sigue dirigiendo Mariupol sin llamar la atención de los ordenanzas y contando cómo se ocupa de las evacuaciones, pero por alguna razón no sale.
De hecho, esta escoria sabía perfectamente que se planeaba utilizar a los residentes de la ciudad como rehenes, por lo que huyó de antemano.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39621


----------



## pemebe (4 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Los húngaros aprovechando las elecciones han hecho 4 referendums (a ver si se nos pega algo) *80% 99% escrutado*
> 
> ¿Apoya usted la enseñanza de la orientación sexual a los menores en los centros educativos públicos sin el consentimiento de los padres?
> 
> ...



El Pais, el mundo ... se congratulan porque 









Orbán fracasa en su intento de legitimar la ley homófoba contra el contenido LGTBI


El referéndum no logra superar el mínimo necesario del 50% de votos válidos




elpais.com




.

Hechos:


La constitución hungara articulo 8: Un referéndum nacional será válido si más de la mitad de los votantes han emitido votos válidosy será concluyente si más de la mitad de los votantes válidos han dado la misma respuestaa la pregunta formulada.
Las 4 propuestas han recibido un minimo del 41% del voto positivo y maximo del 3% de voto negativo y sobre un 20% de voto nulo.
Orban ha recibido el apoyo del 36% del electorado.
Suponiendo que todos los que han votado a Orban han votado NO. Al menos el 20% de los que han votado a la oposicion tambien han votado NO.

Bajo las condiciones de este referendum en España no habrian sido validas:

Referéndum sobre el Estatuto de Autonomía de Galicia (1980)
Referéndum sobre la reforma del Estatuto de Autonomía de Cataluña (2006) 
Referéndum sobre la reforma del Estatuto de Autonomía de Andalucía (2007)
Referéndum sobre la Constitución Europea en España (2005)


----------



## John Nash (4 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> No han logrado hasta ahora ni uno solo de esos objetivos. Es lo que hay.



Quedan flecos ucronazis. El Donbass es libre y la costa del mar de Azov bajo control y su unión con el Donbass acabada.


----------



## Azrael_II (4 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El miembro del Sejm polaco Janusz Korwin-Micke, líder de la coalición euroescéptica Confederación, ha dicho que las "muertes masivas" en Bucha plantean serias dudas
> 
> Cree que puede tratarse de una provocación de Kiev para inculpar a Rusia. En su opinión de que podría haber sido una provocación de Ucrania, el diputado polaco señala una serie de hechos sospechosos.
> 
> ...



Rubén Gisbert ha dicho que desde ucrania se comenta, que ninguno de los muertos en Bucha es de Bucha.

Algo raro de cojones


----------



## Seronoser (4 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Imágenes en primera persona de la limpieza de casas en Mariupol
> 
> Los soldados y combatientes rusos de las Fuerzas Armadas de la DNR recorren todos los sótanos y comprueban los documentos de la gente y la presencia de tatuajes nazis.
> 
> ...



Como vemos, van casa por casa y lleva su tiempo.
Pero Rusia ha fracasado porque no tiene ya toda Ucrania en su poder ñeeeeeeee.

Esto además confirma, que Rusia no va a soltar estos territorios que está tomando.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (4 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Rubén Gisbert ha dicho que desde ucrania se comenta, que ninguno de los muertos en Bucha es de Bucha.
> 
> Algo raro de cojones



Que identifiquen cuanto antes no vayan a ser de esos soldados rusos prisioneros.


----------



## Teuro (4 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Intentaron meter mano a China con Hong Kong
> 
> Hace tres años la noticia mas importante del mundo eran las manifestaciones en Hong Kong
> Ahora ya nadie se acuerda.



El coronabicho enterró la crisis HongKongNesa. Pero bueno, no deja de ser un problema "latente".


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1012627




Si el actor está mirando los cadáveres, hubiera quedado mejor y más verídico para la opinión publica occidental posando con ellos. Ahora no se van a poner escrupulosos.
Sigo pensando que la foto puede haber sido tomada en cualquier pueblo polaco. O de la frontera con Polonia.


----------



## .Kaikus (4 Abr 2022)

Esta mañana en el canal 24 horas de TVE, dijeron que los EEUU estaban reuniendo carros de combate T-72 de paises europeos para enviarlos inmediatamente a Ucrania, se sabe algo de eso, otro globo sonda ???.


----------



## Salamandra (4 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Rubén Gisbert ha dicho que desde ucrania se comenta, que ninguno de los muertos en Bucha es de Bucha.
> 
> Algo raro de cojones



Es que si se dice que son de Bucha , se mira por el padrón los nombres. Con los nombres sabes quienes son y quienes los pudieron matar.

No se pueden identificar y no son de Bucha, muy conveniente todo.


----------



## John Nash (4 Abr 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Obviamente, si rusia quiere, arrasa ucrania y la toma por la fuerza bruta, pero esa no es la idea, incluso los usanos, que son expertos en "levelling a country and then take it", no consiguieron estabilizar conquistas en paises tercermundistas como irak o lybia, lo van a conseguir los rusos frente un pais que si, es fronterizo, pero mas "desarrollado" que el medio oriente y encima apoyado por lo bajini por la otan. La gente es muy tonta, no enteinde que las invasiones no son totales...



USA no quería estabilizar ni conquistar sino apropiarse los hidrocarburos. Rusia no quiere ocupar ni conquistar sino recuperar su patio trasero y eliminar una inminente amenaza militar otaniana planeada por la agenda 2030.
USA-OTAN roban y saquean. Rusia se defiende y no acepta que la balkanicen para después expoliar sus recursos.


----------



## hartman (4 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Esta mañana en el canal 24 horas de TVE, dijeron que los EEUU estaban reuniendo carros de combate T-72 de paises europeos para enviarlos inmediatamente a Ucrania, se sabe algo de eso, otro globo sonda ???.



pero si ucrania tenia 1200 t-72 segun wikipedia o sea que se los han pulio casi todos.


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2022)

También publicaremos los trofeos del SPN, fue Kim cerca de Nikolaev quien compartió un APC-4 con nuestros cazas, como pueden ver hay bloques aselsan turcos y harris americanos dentro.

Gracias, todo fue al estudio.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39613


----------



## pgas (4 Abr 2022)

y qué sugieres que haga Rusia aparte de convocar y dar su versión en el consejo de seguridad, torturar a sus soldados y arrancarles una confesión?

da igual, los otanazis no necesitan pruebas 



durante años la misma ONU ha estado encubriendo falsas banderas químicas en Siria de los alaalabar patrocinados por occidente







asi que yo sería más cauto en arrojar la basura


----------



## Moderado (4 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Yo en un principio pensé lo mismo, porque no retiraron a los civiles? Entonces leí que las tropas Rusas habían mantenido las carreteras abiertas durante todo el tiempo de su presencia en la zona hasta el ultimo día y que dieron libertad a las gente para hacer lo que quisieran. Es de suponer que siendo la localidad linea de frente, poca gente optase por quedarse.
> 
> Imagino que los civiles que decidieron quedarse era porque estaban seguros a ellos no se les acusaría de colaboracionismo. El primero el alcalde, sus declaraciones las grabo para dejar constancia, de tal modo no puede desaparecer, al menos de momento.
> 
> Pero visto lo visto incluso de no haber civiles y que todos huyeran a la vez junto a las tropas Rusas, eso no significa que el montaje no pudiera hacerse. Quien sabe se alguno de los que aparecen en el suelo no sea tal vez uno de los que atado a un poste con los pantalones bajados hubiera muerto de frio las horas que estuvo allí atado. Recuerdo que en Siria para las falsas banderas guardaban expresamente retenidos quien iba a aparecer alli.



Ahora mismo solo podemos especular, las informaciones irán saliendo como ha sucedido en el pasado.

Puede ser que ocurriera lo que tu has dicho, total, la cantidad de secuestrados y asesinados este último mes es terrorífica. Solo en Mariupol hay cientos de cadáveres apilados en los sótanos. No sería descartable que hubieran cogido unas decenas de detenidos y los hubieran ejecutado en el lugar (o hubieran traído los cadáveres de alguna otra parte), en Alepo los yihadistas directamente usaban a la misma niña una y otra vez para hablar de los barriles bomba.

También puede ser que esos civiles vivieran en la zona y cuando los nazis volvieron pensaran que eran colaboracionistas porque siguieron viviendo allí aún bajo control ruso.

Recuerda que estos terroristas están al nivel de al-Nusra y el estado islámico, son puros fanáticos que se dedican a aterrorizar a la población civil continuamente. Algo que no ha pasado hasta ahora es que los ucranianos han recuperado territorio controlado por los rusos, no hemos tenido ocasión de ver como se las gastan con la población civil cuando lo tomar ciudades. Me da que una vez consiguen conquistar una zona no dudan en hacer una limpieza total, cualquiera que pueda ser mínimamente sospechoso puede ser ejecutado en el acto.


----------



## arriondas (4 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Lituania retira a su embajador de Moscú, cierra el consulado en Klaipeda y también expulsa al embajador ruso.*


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2022)

Hemos estado esperando a que los cipayos ucranianos activaran por fin el falso canal del ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu, y ahora ha sucedido. Una falsedad apoya otra falsedad, es decir, su propia operación punitiva provocadora contra los civiles en Bucha.

Creemos que no es necesario explicar a nadie que ni el Ministro de Defensa ni sus subordinados mantienen canales personales en Telegram. Este canal en particular fue creado recientemente. Se compraron activamente anuncios para ello, incluso en algunos de los canales de poder en el segmento ruso de Telegram.

Y entre los primeros, este canal fue publicitado por otro pozo negro de cipreses llamado Power structures press, del que se ha comprobado repetidamente que publica información descaradamente falsa. Ya entonces nos dimos cuenta de que el canal estaba preparado para una gran provocación.

En combinación con lo que ya hemos enumerado más arriba, a cualquiera le quedan dudas de que en Bucha tuvo lugar una flagrante provocación, que no tenía nada que ver con las actividades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en la zona del NWO.

Hola a todos los que promovieron el canal de Shoigu. 

t.me/epoddubny/9401


----------



## tatenen (4 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> USA no quería estabilizar ni conquistar sino apropiarse los hidrocarburos. Rusia no quiere ocupar ni conquistar sino recuperar su patio trasero y eliminar una inminente amenaza militar otaniana planeada por la agenda 2030.
> USA-OTAN roban y saquean. Rusia se defiende y no acepta que la balkanicen para después expoliar sus recursos.



Bueno, nada que objetar a tu comentario, no nos vamos a engañar...


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2022)

No tengo ninguna razón para no confiar en este mensaje. Esta mujer me escribió cuando estábamos cerca de Kiev. Esto es lo que escribe ahora sobre la actitud de los militares rusos:

"¡Alexander, buenas tardes!
Me gustaría escribir unas palabras sobre las fotos publicadas de Bucha.

Estábamos como Bucha en el territorio donde había tropas rusas. Había una residencia de ancianos junto a nosotros.

Desde el principio pidieron voluntarios y ayuda, pero ninguno de los ucranianos acudió a ellos.
Estuvieron sentados con sus provisiones durante un mes. Durante este tiempo, algunos de ellos no pudieron soportarlo y se fueron al otro lado.
Observo que había hasta 30 ancianos allí, algunos de ellos postrados en la cama.

Pedimos ayuda pero nadie respondió. Luego salimos a la calle en busca de soldados que nos ayudaran de alguna manera y nos encontramos con un soldado ruso. Nos escuchó y nos ofreció cigarrillos para calmarnos.

Unos días después llegó un grupo de soldados rusos (unos 10 hombres). Preguntaron si había una residencia de ancianos y quién necesitaba ayuda. Miraron alrededor de nuestra casa. Dejaron cigarrillos para las abuelas nerviosas y dijeron que intentarían ayudarnos.

La parte ucraniana está bloqueando cualquier posibilidad de corredores humanitarios en nuestra zona.

Debo señalar:
- no fuimos violados;
- no fuimos maltratados;
- había hombres con nosotros, que permanecieron ilesos;
- Nadie puso un dedo sobre nuestros abuelos.

Más que eso, vinieron a ver cuántos éramos y cómo sacarnos de aquí.
¡¡¡¡Vinieron a ayudarnos!!!!

Si fuera como dicen las autoridades ucranianas, nos habrían fusilado hace mucho tiempo y nuestros cuerpos estarían esparcidos por la calle.

Todos los canales están transmitiendo una dura desinformación a la población.
No se puede permitir que esto continúe.

t.me/epoddubny/9400


----------



## Covaleda (4 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Quedan flecos ucronazis. El Donbass es libre y la costa del mar de Azov bajo control y su unión con el Donbass acabada.



O lo que es lo mismo, ni uno solo de los objetivos logrados.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Fauna iberica (4 Abr 2022)

Los polacos se están pasando de la raya, pero que es lo que les pasa, quieren la destrucción de Europa, no hay nadie que les pare los pies a esos orates?.
La UE tiene que reventar con toda esta mierda.


----------



## Seronoser (4 Abr 2022)

El alcalde de Moscú es un subnormal.
Recuerdo cuando hace unos meses decidió poner el pasaporte covid para entrar en Restaurantes en Moscú.
La medida duró 72 horas.
Alguien le puso una cabeza de caballo en la cama, y reculó, siendo el hazmerreir de todos los moscovitas desde entonces


----------



## crocodile (4 Abr 2022)

Zelensky amenaza abiertamente a Rusia en el contexto de una provocación en Bucha. La campaña informativa y psicológica de Ucrania entra en la siguiente etapa

“Cuanto más retrase Rusia el proceso de negociación, peor será para ellos”, dijo hoy el presidente de Ucrania, quien visitó la ciudad de Bucha. Cabe señalar que no se pronunció sobre el curso de la investigación de los hechos, el examen forense de los cadáveres y demás diligencias de investigación requeridas en tales casos.

En el marco del discurso de Zelensky y Arestovich, quienes, por cierto, también visitaron Bucha e Irpin en el momento del inicio de la campaña de información, a priori Rusia debería ser la culpable del genocidio de los ucranianos.

Recordemos que Occidente y Ucrania están jugando una carta que ya se ha convertido en un clásico para ellos con el presunto genocidio masivo de civiles. El objetivo principal es sentar a Rusia en la mesa de negociaciones antes de la inminente batalla general en el Donbass y finalmente desacreditar a los rusos frente al Occidente “progresista”.

El hecho de que todo esto se está haciendo con el fin de impulsar el proceso de negociación lo confirma otra declaración hecha hoy por Zelensky. Cuando un corresponsal de la BBC le preguntó sobre una posible discusión de paz con Rusia, respondió: “Ucrania debe encontrar la paz. Estamos en la Europa del siglo XXI. Continuaremos con nuestros esfuerzos diplomáticos y militares".


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Abr 2022)

Se está negociando por los nazis de Mariupol.

Fuente Ukra

Con pinzas, huele a táctica.


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2022)

No sabemos de quiénes eran los cuerpos, quiénes los mataron o cómo, pero inicialmente la noticia de una fosa común de 300 personas (más tarde reducida a doscientas) dio la vuelta al mundo.

t.me/mig41/16092

_Video con todos los MassMierda presentes_


----------



## El_Suave (4 Abr 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Sí que van a ser duros de pelar los pelones que se han atrincherado en Mariupol. Va a costar pero , al final , caerán . Nadie va a ir a rescatarlos.



Pues si que esta dura la plaza, vamos a necesitar a Don Pánfilo Natera, Tomás Urbina, Francisco Villa, y al de mi avatar p'a derrotar a los pelones.


----------



## John Nash (4 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> O lo que es lo mismo, ni uno solo de los objetivos logrados.



La retirada de las tropas de distracción del norte prueba que si. Los ucros dividieron sus fuerzas creyendo que se trataba de una maniobra de tenaza.
El batallon Azov del sureste esta diezmado y desorganizado. Los tropas de norte ahora consolidaran las posiciones en el Este y Sur de Ucrania y se terminara de limpiar de ucronazis.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

Biden respondió "no" a la pregunta de si está de acuerdo con Zelensky, quien calificó de genocidio las acciones de la Federación Rusa en Ucrania


----------



## John Nash (4 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Biden respondió "no" a la pregunta de si está de acuerdo con Zelensky, quien calificó de genocidio las acciones de la Federación Rusa en Ucrania



El viejo senil dice lo que le manden:









Biden pide un juicio por "crímenes de guerra" contra Putin debido a la situación en la ciudad ucraniana de Bucha


El mandatario estadounidense volvió a calificar al presidente ruso de "criminal de guerra" y destacó la necesidad de suministrar a Ucrania las "armas que necesitan para luchar".




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2022)

El 1 de abril, el Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania entró en Bucha e inició una operación de limpieza.
La concejala Kateryna Ukrayntseva informa mientras advierte a los residentes de Bucha diez veces en un minuto y medio que no interfieran en la operación de limpieza.
CHTD

t.me/boris_rozhin/39631


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

Kadyrov dijo que se está formando un segundo grupo de voluntarios en Chechenia para participar en una operación especial en Ucrania.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (4 Abr 2022)

Los primeros dias sobre Azovstal dejaron éstas imágenes. ¿ se sabe por qué no se continua con el mismo tipo de acciones en todo el complejo Azovstal dado que no hay civiles que proteger en su interior? ¿O es que hay rehenes dentro de Azovstal? ¿Son estas imágenes reales o son fake?


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (4 Abr 2022)

Kadyrov dijo que se está formando un segundo grupo de voluntarios en Chechenia para participar en una operación especial en Ucrania.


----------



## porconsiguiente (4 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Entiendo que sus objetivos eran perder 10mil hombres y 600 vehiculos acorazados a cambio de robar unas cuantas lavadoras y televisores
> ¿Lo de dejar los cadaveres de soldados rusos tirados tambien es parte del plan?



609 vehículos militares obsoletos y 10000 muertos a cambio de millones de euros y el principio del fin del dólar. 
Los muertos se cotizan muy bajo, los viejecitos de las residencias madrileñas durante el covid salieron gratis.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

*⚡Los legionarios franceses se retiraron al puerto de Mariupol⚡*

Después de que los neonazis de "Azov" fueran expulsados del aeropuerto de Mariupol, en las cercanías de los cuales los militantes abandonaron todas sus bases y equipos, los mercenarios de la "Legión Extranjera Francesa", cuyas pertenencias personales también fueron hayadas por los combatientes de la RPD, probablemente se retiraron con ellos al puerto de la ciudad.

Por cierto, según nuestra información, desde allí (desde el puerto) se suponía que debían evacuar los helicópteros militares ucranianos, dos de los cuales fueron derribados el otro día cerca de Mariupol.

No sabemos el número exacto de legionarios franceses bloqueados con "Azov" en la ciudad. Sin embargo, a juzgar por la forma en que Macron está promocionando el tema de su propio corredor humanitario puede haber bastantes soldados de Francia allí. Y quizás no solo mercenarios sino también personal. Y eso es extremadamente valioso. La verdad que podrían contar es capaz de conmocionar a todo el mundo civilizado.

@wargonzo


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (4 Abr 2022)

Kherson, bajo el control del ejército ruso, vuelve a la vida normal: músicos callejeros, mercados de trabajo, cafés


----------



## Covaleda (4 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La retirada de las tropas de distracción del norte prueba que si. Los ucros dividieron sus fuerzas creyendo que se trataba de una maniobra de tenaza.
> El batallon Azov del sureste esta diezmado y desorganizado. Los tropas de norte ahora consolidaran las posiciones en el Este y Sur de Ucrania y se terminara de limpiar de ucronazis.



Tropas _de distracción_  
En fin. Lo que tú digas, tío. Lo que tú digas.


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2022)

El corresponsal de guerra estadounidense Patrick Lancaster en el centro de Mariupol, cerca del Teatro Dramático. Además de izar la bandera rusa sobre uno de los edificios.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39634


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

⚡El Pentágono dijo que el ejército de los EE. UU. no tiene una confirmación independiente de los eventos en Bucha.


----------



## crocodile (4 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Se está negociando por los nazis de Mariupol.
> 
> Fuente Ukra
> 
> Con pinzas, huele a táctica.



Deben ser barridos, todo lo demás sobra.


----------



## Covaleda (4 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Kherson, bajo el control del ejército ruso, vuelve a la vida normal: músicos callejeros, mercados de trabajo, cafés



Jerson está a menos de diez kilómetros del frente. ¿sabes lo que es eso en un país llano, en términos militares?


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> No han logrado hasta ahora ni uno solo de esos objetivos. Es lo que hay.



Perder el mar debe de ser un contraobjetivo ukro pues


----------



## John Nash (4 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *⚡Los legionarios franceses se retiraron al puerto de Mariupol⚡*
> 
> Después de que los neonazis de "Azov" fueran expulsados del aeropuerto de Mariupol, en las cercanías de los cuales los militantes abandonaron todas sus bases y equipos, los mercenarios de la "Legión Extranjera Francesa", cuyas pertenencias personales también fueron hayadas por los combatientes de la RPD, probablemente se retiraron con ellos al puerto de la ciudad.
> 
> ...











File:Béret vert de la Légion étrangère.jpg - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org













Thierry Burkhard, un béret vert à la tête des armées


LE PARISIEN WEEK-END. Attaché à la Légion étrangère, où il a débuté, le général Thierry Burkhard, 56 ans, dirigera toutes les armées françai




www.leparisien.fr





El jefe del Estado mayor francés actual es un ex legionario del ejercito de tierra. Casualidad? Causalidad?


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Jerson está a menos de diez kilómetros del frente. ¿sabes lo que es eso en un país llano, en términos militares?



Sí, que tus putitas no pueden recuperar jersón ni en sueños y eso que el ny times ya los hacía en berdyansk


----------



## Covaleda (4 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Perder el mar debe de ser un contraobjetivo ukro pues



No sé si acabas de llegar a este planeta, pero tiene pinta de que si.
Hay una guerra en Ucrania, ¿sabes?


----------



## bubibartra (4 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Vaya nivel de retraso que gastáis algunos, joder. Ahora lo de Járkov es una maniobra de distracción como al parecer ya lo fue en su momento Kiev y por eso no la pudieron tomar.





la mano negra dijo:


> Están amagando con atacar Járkov pero , yo creo , que lo que realmente van a atacar va a ser Odessa . Van a conectar Kherson con Transnistria y van a dejar casi copada a Odessa. Lo de Járkov es una maniobra de distracción.



si lees la prensa rusa ya hay todo un argumentario alrededor de jarkov, se habla cotinuamente de que los azov estan alli instalados (los que no han caíd den Maripoul) y de que atacan a los prorusos y se impide la salida de la población

vamos que es casi seguro que van a ir a por jarkov porque ya se está hablando y mucho a la población rusa sobre la ciudad y que está llena de nazis

Odesaa es algo táctico, puede que si y puede que antes que Jarkv pero Jarkov es un objetivo seguro


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2022)

La bandera rusa se iza en el centro de Mariupol (reportaje especial exclusivo)

t.me/PatrickLancaterNewsToday/1783


----------



## Covaleda (4 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Sí, que tus putitas no pueden recuperar jersón ni en sueños y eso que el ny times ya los hacía en berdyansk



Mis putitas son tus ancestros femeninos majo.
Hala, adeu.


----------



## amcxxl (4 Abr 2022)

La retirada rusa propicia que las ratas ukras asomen la cabeza y puedan ser cazadas en campo abierto

Autopista Kiev-Zhitomir: columna ucraniana atrapada en la carretera abierta y golpeada. Con este tipo de situación, mover columnas más grandes es casi imposible, lo que limita severamente el transporte de reservas. Al final, el que puede mover tropas libremente tanto estratégica como tácticamente gana la batalla. 


Azovstal en Mariupol es un área enorme y casi perfecta para la defensa. Edificios industriales, almacenes, túneles subterráneos combinados con la resistencia fanática. A pesar de eso, es solo cuestión de días hasta que se elimine por completo.


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Los primeros dias sobre Azovstal dejaron éstas imágenes. ¿ se sabe por qué no se continua con el mismo tipo de acciones en todo el complejo Azovstal dado que no hay civiles que proteger en su interior? ¿O es que hay rehenes dentro de Azovstal? ¿Son estas imágenes reales o son fake?



Al parecer Si hay rehenes civiles.


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Abr 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Ahora mismo solo podemos especular, las informaciones irán saliendo como ha sucedido en el pasado.
> 
> Puede ser que ocurriera lo que tu has dicho, total, la cantidad de secuestrados y asesinados este último mes es terrorífica. Solo en Mariupol hay cientos de cadáveres apilados en los sótanos. No sería descartable que hubieran cogido unas decenas de detenidos y los hubieran ejecutado en el lugar (o hubieran traído los cadáveres de alguna otra parte), en Alepo los yihadistas directamente usaban a la misma niña una y otra vez para hablar de los barriles bomba.
> 
> ...



Que ha habido abusos eso no lo duda nadie, que judeowood está tirando de producción ni cotiza...como las incubadoras robadas por Sadam en el hospital de kuwait


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

Alerta de ataque aéreo en casi toda Ucrania


----------



## Stanbrook (4 Abr 2022)

Testigos de primera mano.


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> La retirada rusa propicia que las ratas ukras asomen la cabeza y puedan ser cazadas en campo abierto
> 
> Autopista Kiev-Zhitomir: columna ucraniana atrapada en la carretera abierta y golpeada. Con este tipo de situación, mover columnas más grandes es casi imposible, lo que limita severamente el transporte de reservas. Al final, el que puede mover tropas libremente tanto estratégica como tácticamente gana la batalla.



Tiene su lógica, encubiertos entre civiles en las ciudades es fácil resistir, sobre todo si el asaltante tiene alma a diferencia de los yankees, pero como cojones van a llevar refuerzos al dombas si los rusos dominan el cielo. Son ratones a vista de águila, que salgan, que salgan...


----------



## John Nash (4 Abr 2022)

Stanbrook dijo:


> Testigos de primera mano.



Nunca se le vio por el Donbass. Lo que se esta dispuesto a hacer para conservar una _*greencard*_ y dar de comer a la burguesía neoyorkina.
Allí, a la evasión fiscal la llaman filantropía.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

El presidente estadounidense Joe Biden.

“Probablemente recuerden que me criticaron por llamar a Putin un criminal de guerra. Es un criminal de guerra. Pero tenemos que recopilar información, proporcionar armas a Ucrania para que sigan luchando, recopilar todos los detalles para que este sea un verdadero juicio por crímenes de guerra. Este tipo es un bárbaro. Lo que está pasando en Bucha es indignante. Y todos lo vieron. Creo que es un crimen de guerra. Estoy buscando nuevas sanciones, seguiré imponiendo sanciones”.


----------



## Giles Amaury (4 Abr 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> si lees la prensa rusa ya hay todo un argumentario alrededor de jarkov, se habla cotinuamente de que los azov estan alli instalados (los que no han caíd den Maripoul) y de que atacan a los prorusos y se impide la salida de la población
> 
> vamos que es casi seguro que van a ir a por jarkov porque ya se está hablando y mucho a la población rusa sobre la ciudad y que está llena de nazis
> 
> Odesaa es algo táctico, puede que si y puede que antes que Jarkv pero Jarkov es un objetivo seguro



¿Los de Azov también en Jarkov además de estar en Mariupol y de andar haciendo fakes en Bucha? ¿Pero esa organización cuántos integrantes tenía? ¿50.000?


----------



## piru (4 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> En meneame se empieza a caer el retalo de bucha:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ese troleo en el lado ukra le habría costado terminar plastificado a un árbol.


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2022)

Desde 2013 solo 2 mensajes tiene merito. 
Que timido.


----------



## npintos (4 Abr 2022)

Houston, tenemos un problema, o más bien, lo acabamos de crear.

El horror, el horror.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> La retirada rusa propicia que las ratas ukras asomen la cabeza y puedan ser cazadas en campo abierto
> 
> Autopista Kiev-Zhitomir: columna ucraniana atrapada en la carretera abierta y golpeada. Con este tipo de situación, mover columnas más grandes es casi imposible, lo que limita severamente el transporte de reservas. Al final, el que puede mover tropas libremente tanto estratégica como tácticamente gana la batalla.



Y aquí lo leyeron antes ustedes. No pueden crear columnas grandes.

Ahora necesitarán repostaje en Donbass para avanzar o retroceder.

EU donando camiones cisterna en tres, dos ......


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso continua hablando de las hazañas del personal militar en Ucrania.

Una compañía de fusileros motorizados bajo el mando del teniente mayor Daniel Yegorov repelió cuatro ataques destruyendo nueve vehículos blindados y hasta 40 nacionalistas. Esto hizo posible evitar un contraataque enemigo.

Un regimiento de artillería autopropulsada dirigido por el teniente coronel Aleksey Bystrik golpeó varias baterías de artillería nacionalistas. Además, Bystrik emitió rápidamente las coordenadas para la destrucción de otros objetivos, como resultado, se destruyeron alrededor de 200 nacionalistas, hasta 35 equipos y hasta 30 sistemas de misiles antitanque.

Durante la batalla, el sargento mayor Mikhail Persaev, con fuego dirigido, destruyó a un francotirador que equipó una posición de tiro cerrada para él, así como a dos nacionalistas del grupo de cobertura. Persaev resultó herido, pero continuó cubriendo a sus camaradas.


----------



## Aurkitu (4 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El miembro del Sejm polaco Janusz Korwin-Micke, líder de la coalición euroescéptica Confederación, ha dicho que las "muertes masivas" en Bucha plantean serias dudas
> 
> Cree que puede tratarse de una provocación de Kiev para inculpar a Rusia. En su opinión de que podría haber sido una provocación de Ucrania, el diputado polaco señala una serie de hechos sospechosos.
> 
> ...



Con lo del alcalde no diciendo nada cuando se retiraron los rusos, otros con brazaletes blancos de tela. La fotografía de un muerto, con las manos atadas con algo cinta adhesiva...¿De dónde me suena? ¿A quién le encanta hacer esto? Esta gente ha sido bombardeada, y ajusticiados otros. Y una vez han tenido la escena, prensa. La asesoría otanista huele a kilómetros. Lástima que será otra carnicería que no se resolverá nunca.















Fotos: Las atrocidades de las tropas rusas en Bucha, en imágenes


La organización de derechos humanos Human Rights Watch (HRW) denunció este domingo en un informe que en las zonas de Ucrania bajo control ruso se han cometido ejecuciones sumarias y otros graves abusos que podrían constituir crímenes de guerra




elpais.com


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

*La UE busca consenso para castigar "urgentemente" aún más a Rusia tras las imágenes de Bucha,*
Desde hace semanas, las preguntas a los jefes de Estado, los ministros y los líderes institucionales son recurrentes: ¿qué hará falta para aumentar las sanciones a Rusia? ¿Hay alguna línea roja preestablecida que implique automáticamente un castigo mucho más severo? Tras la destrucción, el horror y los muertos, tras haberse producido lo que muchos consideraban imposible o como mínimo más que improbable, lo que subyacía en las preguntas estaba claro: el uso de *armas no convencionales* (químicas o nucleares) por un lado, y cortar de golpe las importaciones de gas o de petróleo ruso por el otro. Lo que no había era una respuesta satisfactoria para algo como lo que se ha visto en Bucha, la ciudad ucraniana a las afueras de Kiev. Y ahora parece inevitable que los máximos responsables políticos de la UE tengan que darla. 






La UE busca consenso para castigar "urgentemente" aún más a Rusia tras las imágenes de Bucha


Desde hace semanas, las preguntas a los jefes de Estado, los ministros y los líderes institucionales son recurrentes: ¿qué hará falta para aumentar las sanciones a Rusia? ¿Hay...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2022)

El zoo de Mariupol, en el punto de mira


----------



## Bishop (4 Abr 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Rejon, nadie se va a leer tus tochos infumables.



¿Rejon? ¿Quién es Rejon?









Sospecho que desde hace unos días estará insoportable.


----------



## hartman (4 Abr 2022)

a dia de hoy.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

Resumen de hostilidades para el 3 de abril de 2022 de Vladislav Coal

Brevemente: la retirada de las tropas rusas en las regiones de Chernihiv y Sumy, el asalto en curso a Mariupol. Luchando en el área de Severodonetsk, Avdiivka y Maryinka.

Chernihiv-Slobozhansky: las tropas se han retirado al sur de Chernigov, actualmente no hay información sobre la retirada de las tropas al norte. En la región de Sumy, las tropas están siendo transferidas de oeste a este, los rusos actualmente mantienen una presencia en la línea Shostka-Konotop. La retirada de las tropas se hace sin luchar. El bloqueo de Sumy ha sido levantado, al sureste los rusos mantienen presencia solo en la región de Kharkov.

Jarkov - sin cambios: la línea del frente en la región de Jarkov se encuentra a lo largo de los asentamientos de Zolochiv - Russian Lozovaya - Tsirkuny - Olkhovka - Chuguev - Zmiev - Balakleya.

ARCO DE PAVLOGRAD:

El flanco norte del arco (desde Balakliya hasta Popasnaya) está en la región de Izyum y sin cambios. En Severodonetsk continúan la limpieza de la zona industrial de Rubizhnoye y los combates en las regiones de Metelkino, Kremennaya y Borovskoe. La lucha continúa en el área de Popasna, así como la ruptura de las defensas ucranianas en Bakhmutka.

Frente central (de Popasnaya a Marinka): la lucha continúa por Maryinka (y Novomikhailovka al sur) y en el área de Avdeevka (Novoselovka, Novobakhmutka, Troitskoye).

El flanco sur del arco (desde el río Dniéper hasta Maryinka): la línea del frente desde el Dniéper hasta Velikaya Novoselka no ha cambiado. Todavía no hay información sobre el progreso en el área de Velyka Novoselka (el pueblo de Blagodatnoe) y hacia la carretera Zaporozhye-Donetsk.

Caldero de Mariupol: la lucha continúa en la ciudad. El principal avance se encuentra en el distrito de Primorsky de la ciudad.

Dirección Kherson-Nikolaev: sin cambios, vaya a las fronteras administrativas de la región de Kherson frente a Nikolaev y Krivoy Rog a lo largo del Mar Negro - Aleksandrovka - Snigirevka - Velikaya Aleksandrovka - Río Dnieper.


----------



## Ardilla Roja (4 Abr 2022)

Aquí los twitteros chinos alucinando con los muertos vivientes de Bucha. No sabía que el 1488 era simbología nazi.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (4 Abr 2022)

Aquí falta un muerto....


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

Hay que cortar ya todas las importaciones de Rusia y también de sus aliados China y la India. Occidente debe aislar a todos los que no apoyen las sanciones. 

Es la única manera de acabar con el asesino del hijoPutin


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Abr 2022)

Austria no quiere embargo al gas ruso.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Abr 2022)

Ardilla Roja dijo:


> Aquí los twitteros chinos alucinando con los muertos vivientes de Bucha. No sabía que el 1488 era simbología nazi.



14 : palabras pronunciadas líder KKK 
88: HH Heil Hitler


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

*Los infantes de marina ucranianos del batallón 501 del Cuerpo de Marines de la Armada de Ucrania se rindieron en Mariupol en su totalidad, más de 200 personas.*


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (4 Abr 2022)

Será obra de Wali? Francotirador ucraniano abatiendo separatistas en Donestk.


 


Lo de Bucha sinceramente me suena a false flag de manual. Nadie se retira dejando a civiles ejecutados en medio de la calle, más aún, esos cuerpos no llevaban ni 3 días ahí y dicen que los mataron hace ya más de 2 semanas, algo no cuadra sinceramente. Tampoco se sabe por que ocurre en Bucha y no en otras localidades próximas.


----------



## delhierro (4 Abr 2022)

!!! Expropiese !!!

Pero estas son expropiaciones buenas, liberales, y de mercado. 









Минэкономики ФРГ отдало Gazprom Germania под управление германскому регулятору


Минэкономики ФРГ предписало Федеральному сетевому агентству до 30 сентября взять под попечительское управление компанию Gazprom Germania. Об этом заявил министр экономики страны Роберт Хабек.




russian.rt.com





Mientras , el gas sigue fluyendo....


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

Un autobús que transportaba a civiles fue atacado por la fuerza aérea rusa en la carretera de Járkov a Kramatorsk


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

Una publicación interesante se deslizó de los militantes del 59º Ombr de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
Escriben que, como resultado de los ataques rusos a las posiciones de Bandera en Nikolaev, hay grandes pérdidas entre los militantes y mercenarios extranjeros.


----------



## pirivi-parava (4 Abr 2022)

__





Alemania toma el control de la filial germana de Gazprom "para proteger la seguridad y el orden públicos"


El gobierno alemán toma el control de Gazprom Germania, al menos temporalmente. El Ministro Federal de Economía, Robert Habeck (Verdes), ha anunciado que la Agencia Federal de...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

*El gobernador de Zhytomyr dice que ya no quedan tropas rusas en la región.*
El gobernador de la región de Zhytomyr, en *Ucrania*, ha dicho que ya no quedan tropas rusas en la región. "Se han ido dejando parte de sus vehículos y municiones aquí", asegura Vitaliy Bunechko.


----------



## amcxxl (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Los infantes de marina ucranianos del batallón 501 del Cuerpo de Marines de la Armada de Ucrania se rindieron en Mariupol en su totalidad, más de 200 personas.*



Sablin informa que más de 200 soldados de infantería de algún batallón marino de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se rindieron en Mariupol (había varios de ellos)

*Se espera confirmación*


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

*Dos tercios de las fuerzas rusas cerca de Kiev se han retirado, según un alto funcionario.*
*Rusia *ha reposicionado a cerca de dos tercios de las fuerzas que tenían cerca de *Kiev*, y muchas de ellas se han marchado a Bielorrusia, según ha asegurado este lunes un alto funcionario de defensa de Estados Unidos.

El funcionario, que ha hablado bajo condición de anonimato, asegura que las fuerzas probablemente serían redirigidas hacia el este de Ucrania, pero aún no estaba confirmado.


----------



## Evangelion (4 Abr 2022)

Sois unos putos apestados, os van a quitar hasta los cromos de los phosquitos.
Rusia va a alcanzar tal nivel de desprecio por el resto del mundo....




__





Alemania toma el control de la filial germana de Gazprom "para proteger la seguridad y el orden públicos"


El gobierno alemán toma el control de Gazprom Germania, al menos temporalmente. El Ministro Federal de Economía, Robert Habeck (Verdes), ha anunciado que la Agencia Federal de...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

*Lituania expulsa al embajador ruso por la invasión de Ucrania.*
*Lituania *ha anunciadoeste lunes la expulsión del embajador ruso, tras la invasión a *Ucrania *y las atrocidades atribuídas a soldados rusos.

"En respuesta a la agresión militar de Rusia contra la Ucrania soberana y a las atrocidades cometidas por las fuerzas armadas rusas en varias ciudades ucranianas ocupadas, incluida la horrible masacre de Bucha, el gobierno lituano ha decidido reducir la representación diplomática y el embajador de la Federación Rusa tendrá que abandonar Lituania", declaró a la prensa el jefe de la diplomacia lituana, Gabrielius Landsbergis.


----------



## alcorconita (4 Abr 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Será obra de Wali? Francotirador ucraniano abatiendo separatistas en Donestk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He leído que puede ser por la similitud de pronunciación con _butcher _(carnicero/carnicería).


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Sois unos putos apestados, os van a quitar hasta los cromos de los phosquitos.
> Rusia va a alcanzar tal nivel de desprecio por el resto del mundo....
> 
> 
> ...





Si, pero el dólar está herido de muerte, a ver quién aguanta más...


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

Aeroflot reduce significativamente los precios de los vuelos dentro de Rusia. Desde finales de abril hasta finales de mayo, el costo de los vuelos se reducirá en un 30-35%.


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

*Alemania cree imposible prescindir del gas ruso "a corto plazo"*
*Alemania *no puede prescindir del *gas ruso *"a corto plazo" y las sanciones contra Moscú en el sector harían más daño a la UE que a Rusia, según ha estimado el ministro de Economía alemán, Christian Lindner. "Debemos considerar sanciones duras, pero a corto plazo los suministros de gas rusos no son sustituibles" e interrumpirlos "nos perjudicaría más que a Rusia", declaró Lindner en Luxemburgo, antes de reunirse con sus homólogos de la UE.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Aeroflot reduce significativamente los precios de los vuelos dentro de Rusia. Desde finales de abril hasta finales de mayo, el costo de los vuelos se reducirá en un 30-35%.




Les sobra el petróleo, la sangre que mueve el mundo moderno, que nosotros no tenemos ...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Abr 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Será obra de Wali? Francotirador ucraniano abatiendo separatistas en Donestk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es un fake de libro, no hay esas hojas ahora en Ucrania, ni la hierba es así de alta…te vas a la nevera…los del norte que andamos desde pequeños por los montes conocemos bien las estaciones del año, y lo que significa…te veo metido todo el día dentro de la doritocueva…


----------



## Evangelion (4 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Si, pero el dólar está herido de muerte, a ver quién aguanta más...



Preparate a colaborar que con las indeminizaciones por la guerra que va a tener que pagar Rusia van a estar pagando 100 años y vais a tener que colaborar todos los follaputines.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Preparate a colaborar que con las indeminizaciones por la guerra que va a tener que pagar Rusia van a estar pagando 100 años y vais a tener que colaborar todos los follaputines.




¿Por qué hablas en plural, puto subnormal sectario y retrasado de mierda?

Anda y vete a cagar a la vía, chalado de mierda.

Yo digo las cosas como son, al pan pan, y al vino vino, y si te jode, mala suerte, hijo de puta apestoso.


----------



## Evangelion (4 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Aeroflot reduce significativamente los precios de los vuelos dentro de Rusia. Desde finales de abril hasta finales de mayo, el costo de los vuelos se reducirá en un 30-35%.



No me extraña ya hay que tener valor para volar con unos aviones cuyos fabricantes niegan el mantenimiento y las piezas de repuesto.
Hay que estar loco para volar con Aeroflot.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Preparate a colaborar que con las indeminizaciones por la guerra que va a tener que pagar Rusia van a estar pagando 100 años y vais a tener que colaborar todos los follaputines.



Que miedo…te voy a meter a la nevera…por si las moscas…


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

Batallón de infantería de marina ucraniano se rindió en Mariupol

La información fue proporcionada por el vicepresidente del Comité de Defensa de la Duma Estatal, Dmitry Sablin.

@anna_news @akimapachev @diza_donbass


----------



## magufone (4 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Es un fake de libro, no hay esas hojas ahora en Ucrania, ni la hierba es así de alta…te vas a la nevera…los del norte que andamos desde pequeños por los montes conocemos bien las estaciones del año, y lo que significa…te veo metido todo el día dentro de la doritocueva…



Lo de LA wally roza ya lo absurdo...


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

Los invasores rusos mataron familias. Primera foto - Bucha. Quemaron los cuerpos.
Segunda foto - Mykolayiv.
Una Arina de 3 años (con signos de violación) encima de su hermana Verónica de 17 años.
Rusia debería rendir cuentas por el genocidio de los ucranianos #StopRussia #StandWithUkraine .

 

Asesinos HIJOS DE PUTA,


----------



## CEMENTITOS (4 Abr 2022)

Stanbrook dijo:


> Testigos de primera mano.



Atentos a la FOTO de perfil del Chef Jose Andrés en su Twiter.
Luego compárala con una foto REAL suya sacada en Ukr.
¿Y tenemos que creernos a este catfish?
Anda ya hombre!!! En Grindr debe tener puesta una de cuando tenía 25 años.


----------



## Impresionante (4 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Sois unos putos apestados, os van a quitar hasta los cromos de los phosquitos.
> Rusia va a alcanzar tal nivel de desprecio por el resto del mundo....
> 
> 
> ...



No hay problema, pueden hacer lo que quieran, robar lo que quieran.

Si Alemania no quiere gas, que lo diga


----------



## Azrael_II (4 Abr 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Con lo del alcalde no diciendo nada cuando se retiraron los rusos, otros con brazaletes blancos de tela. La fotografía de un muerto, con las manos atadas con algo cinta adhesiva...¿De dónde me suena? ¿A quién le encanta hacer esto? Esta gente ha sido bombardeada, y ajusticiados otros. Y una vez han tenido la escena, prensa. La asesoría otanista huele a kilómetros. Lástima que será otra carnicería que no se resolverá nunca.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buena observación, a falta de forenses, las manos parecen ofrecer livideces cadavéricos en la planta de las manos. Estas aparecen porqué los "líquidos del cuerpo" se concentran donde la gravedad hace su efecto. Es decir si una persona muere con la frente en el suelo se le enrojecerá o se pondrá morada la frente . Si está bocarriba sería la nuca.

Esas manos parecen decirnos que esa persona falleció boca abajo pero con los brazos hacia el suelo no hacía la espalda


Es muy grave como nos manipulan. Ojo no descarto algún crimen de guerra ruso allí , pero esto es tremendo


----------



## azazel_iii (4 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Convencer a Alemania de que no acepte el gas ruso promete ser una batalla igual o más dura que el de convencer a las respectivas mujeres de los presentes foreros en hacer un trio con otra mujer, suponiendo que haya alguno casado.



Mi mujer dice que lo tengo muy fácil, que solo tengo que pedírselo de verdad, pero que primero lo hacemos con otro tío


----------



## Impresionante (4 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1012726
> 
> 
> Batallón de infantería de marina ucraniano se rindió en Mariupol
> ...



Bien!


----------



## Evangelion (4 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> ¿Por qué hablas en plural, puto subnormal sectario y retrasado de mierda?
> 
> Anda y vete a cagar a la vía, chalado de mierda.



Eso HDLGP cómplice de asesinatos, a ver quien tiene más resilencia los muertos de hambre de los rusos o el mundo libre.
Vete si quieres a mariconear a Rusia a ver si te dejan.


----------



## Giles Amaury (4 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Aquí falta un muerto....



La explicación de que la primera foto puede ser anterior a la segunda porque puede que ese cadáver ya se lo llevaran como que no ¿eh? Es mucho más sencillo hacer creer a la gente que es todo un montaje con cadáveres estratégicamente colocados. 

Es gracioso además pensar que los ucranianos se van a dedicar a hacer un montaje así pero luego se les van a colar fotos que demuestren que es un montaje.


----------



## magufone (4 Abr 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Será obra de Wali? Francotirador ucraniano abatiendo separatistas en Donestk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya lo último: en Ucrania dicen que si, pero que igual no eran del mismo Bucha... Que pasa, no queremos mirar el padron o que?
Hasta los del Pentágono piensan que los ucros se han pasado de listos y dicen que no tienen las suficientes pruebas...


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Eso HDLGP cómplice de asesinatos, a ver quien tiene más resilencia los muertos de hambre de los rusos o el mundo libre.
> Vete si quieres a mariconear a Rusia a ver si te dejan.




Cómplice de asesinatos dice, claro, como Javier Solana en Belgrado, o más, anda y vete a cagar, chalado de mierda.

Yo que soy un asalariado de 40 h semanales, que seguro que he trabajado más que tú en toda tú puta vida, y que apenas he salido de España, resulta que tengo asiento y decisión en el ministerio de defensa de la Federación Rusa.




Aprende a ser objetivo, sé educado y estudia algo de historia, gilipollas apestoso, puto subnormal sectario, que tienes menos luces que mi sobrina de ocho años.

¿Qué, Rusia no tiene armas nucleares y petróleo para aburrir?, ¿es mentira acaso?

Al ignore.


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

El buen forero pro Putin te dirá que son muñecos y actores de teatro echando horas extra.


Lo bueno de la mentira es que una vez aceptada ya cuela todo.


----------



## Alvin Red (4 Abr 2022)

*Opinión*

Sobre sanciones 
Pudieron con Cuba por ser eminentemente turística aun así se las arreglo como pudo.
Pudieron con Venezuela por depender solo del petróleo y aun así ahora le han pedido que les suministre más petróleo.
Pudieron con Irán por depender también del petróleo y aun así les están pidiendo al igual que suministre más petróleo.

¿Van a poder con Rusia que suministra petróleo, gas y cereales a medio mundo?

Sobre progreso:
Estamos en el siglo XXI y los que piensan más en el futuro son China y Rusia por que pueden.









China and Russia team up to establish joint moon base


China and Russia plan to set up a joint moon base by 2027, eight years earlier than originally planned. The joint moon base, called the International Lunar Research Station (ILRS), will be a comple…




asiatimes.com





Han adelantado el programa espacial.

Que seguirá:
Estamos a la espera de primer reactor de fusión comercial - hacia el 2040 - su prototipo el ITER esta situado en Francia, del cual forman parte USA, EU, UK, Rusia y China (quizás me dejo algún país), Rusia lo sabe ya que participa en el proyecto, aparte de ser el país que invento los Tokamak este tipo de reactores de fusión, y no creo que se duerma en los laureles esperando que el gas o el petróleo le ayuden siempre, si hay alianza Ruso China, el siglo de gloria que ha tenido USA va ha desaparecer y puede que los europeos recojamos algo de lo que viene, a ver si es así.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

Después de que Estados Unidos obligara a Europa a adoptar sanciones antirrusas, aumentó sus compras de petróleo ruso en un 43% a 100.000 barriles diarios en la última semana, dijo el subsecretario del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, Mikhail Popov.


----------



## Evangelion (4 Abr 2022)

Que puta rata cobarde bloqueando.
Cobarde.


----------



## magufone (4 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> No me extraña ya hay que tener valor para volar con unos aviones cuyos fabricantes niegan el mantenimiento y las piezas de repuesto.
> Hay que estar loco para volar con Aeroflot.



El mantenimiento de los aviones no funciona asi
Crees que se los llevan a un concesionario oficial Boeing, como si fuera un Cayenne? No no


----------



## Ahmat Sila (4 Abr 2022)

Profesor bacterio es un Otanista. En el hilo de Siria escribía cientos de mensajes, con fakes y apoyando siempre a los yihadistas de Isis.

Si alguien sabe donde vive que mande priv


----------



## Evangelion (4 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Se te ve un poco perdido con lo del mantenimiento de los aviones...
> Crees que se los llevan a un concesionario oficial Boeing, como si fuera un Cayenne?



Que si que van a poner piezas de tupolev de los años 70s cuando tengan que sustituir algo de un Airbus 320 o de un B 767.
Lo que quieras que va todos conforme al plan.


----------



## amcxxl (4 Abr 2022)

Pueblo tomado. Bogatyr (al oeste de Kurakhovo). 
Se cortó la carretera Donetsk-Zaporozhye.


----------



## apocalippsis (4 Abr 2022)

Al observar el curso exitoso de la operación especial para desnazificar y desmilitarizar Ucrania, a veces nos olvidamos de los periodistas que, arriesgando sus propias vidas, nos brindan información objetiva desde el frente. Una de esas personas es el corresponsal de Izvestia, Rodion Severyanov.
⠀
Un grupo de militares, acompañados por Rodion, tropezaron con una vil emboscada de nacionalistas ucranianos en uno de los barrios de Mariupol. Al tratar de rescatar a sus compañeros, recibió una herida de bala. Si el apoyo de los combatientes chechenos no hubiera llegado a tiempo, la situación hubiera sido sumamente triste.
⠀
Nuestros valientes soldados eliminaron rápidamente a los nazis ucranianos y Bandera, organizaron la pronta evacuación de las víctimas al hospital. Los muchachos salvaron no solo a los valientes y valientes, sino también al valiente periodista Rodion, quien, arriesgándose, cumplió con sus deberes oficiales.
⠀
¡Expreso mi más sincero agradecimiento a nuestros luchadores por la pronta respuesta! ¡Deseo a Rodion Severyanov y otras víctimas una pronta recuperación y regreso al servicio!

t.me/RKadyrov_95/1773


----------



## cryfar74 (4 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Los primeros dias sobre Azovstal dejaron éstas imágenes. ¿ se sabe por qué no se continua con el mismo tipo de acciones en todo el complejo Azovstal dado que no hay civiles que proteger en su interior? ¿O es que hay rehenes dentro de Azovstal? ¿Son estas imágenes reales o son fake?



Yo cuando vi esa imágenes y decían ser de un bombardeo Ruso me fije en el detalle que las explosiones no destruyen los tejados, sino que la explosión se produce de dentro para fuera. De tal modo que pense pudiesen ser los Ucros, los autores. Dinamitar una posición comprometida por el ataque Ruso.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Sois unos putos apestados, os van a quitar hasta los cromos de los phosquitos.
> Rusia va a alcanzar tal nivel de desprecio por el resto del mundo....
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, bueno, bueno, en seguida os apuntais al resto del munco, Solo de USA y sus putitas, ni Africa, ni Asia, ni Sudamerica apoyan a los talibanes cristianos ni a sus promotores, asi que, menos lobos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

*Cancillería rusa llamó a Estados Unidos a comenzar con los tribunales para Yugoslavia e Irak antes de celebrar el juicio a Putin por Ucrania*

“Gran idea: que comiencen con el bombardeo de Yugoslavia y la ocupación de Irak. También pueden encontrar los principales directores de producciones en Srenebrica. Y por supuesto del comercio de órganos en Kosovo bajo la apariencia de funcionarios estadounidenses. Tan pronto como terminen, puedo comenzar el bombardeo nuclear de Japón de inmediato ”, dijo Zakharova, portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores.


----------



## apocalippsis (4 Abr 2022)

¡Somos rusos!
No estamos divididos por fe, por nación.
¡Y este es nuestro poder sagrado, nuestra historia, nuestro TODO!
¡Somos rusos! ¡Poder multiconfesional y multinacional!

¡Entonces espera!
El primer grupo de voluntarios ya partió para proteger las fronteras y los intereses de nuestro estado.
Recogemos el segundo grupo. 

t.me/RKadyrov_95/1772


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

Me encanta cómo los proputin ponen en duda lo ocurrido en Bucha cuando hay miles de pruebas, periodistas de todas partes del mundo y un largo etcétera pero luego se echan las manos a la cabeza cuando alguien cuestiona el holocausto de la II GM.


----------



## magufone (4 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Atentos a la FOTO de perfil del Chef Jose Andrés en su Twiter.
> Luego compárala con una foto REAL suya sacada en Ukr.
> ¿Y tenemos que creernos a este catfish?
> Anda ya hombre!!! En Grindr debe tener puesta una de cuando tenía 25 años.



José Andres siempre fue un subnormal.
Lo cual no quita que mienta o diga la verdad.
Pero sus percepciones son de subnormal


----------



## Evangelion (4 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, bueno, en seguida os apuntais al resto del munco, Solo de USA y sus putitas, ni Africa, ni Asia, ni Sudamerica apoyan a los talibanes cristianos ni a sus promotores, asi que, menos lobos.



Mira lo solos que estais "apestados" es poco:








Solo cinco países votan en contra de condenar la "agresión rusa" en la ONU


Son cinco los países a favor de Rusia que la han apoyado en la votación en la ONU respecto a condenar o no su actuación de guerra en Ucrania.




www.elindependiente.com




.


----------



## magufone (4 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Que si que van a poner piezas de tupolev de los años 70s cuando tengan que sustituir algo de un Airbus 320 o de un B 767.
> Lo que quieras que va todos conforme al plan.



Ni plan ni ostias, dejaros de topicazos. Solo sabeis contestar eso.
El mantenimiento se seguirá haciendo porque se hace como se hace, en base a certificaciones.


----------



## LIRDISM (4 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> La explicación de que la primera foto puede ser anterior a la segunda porque puede que ese cadáver ya se lo llevaran como que no ¿eh? Es mucho más sencillo hacer creer a la gente que es todo un montaje con cadáveres estratégicamente colocados.
> 
> Es gracioso además pensar que los ucranianos se van a dedicar a hacer un montaje así pero luego se les van a colar fotos que demuestren que es un montaje.



¿En serio no te das cuenta de que es un montaje? Como si no se hubieran visto montajes parecidos en las anteriores guerras y está es descarada.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

Experto estadounidense predice el fortalecimiento del rublo ruso en la economía mundial

Dan Kovalik, profesor en la Universidad de Pittsburgh, habló sobre sus pronósticos para el rublo y el dólar teniendo en cuenta las sanciones contra Rusia. 
En su opinión, al introducir sanciones contra la Federación Rusa, Estados Unidos solo empeora las cosas para sí mismo ya que acelera el fin de la economía global. Esto se debe al hecho de que el dólar está respaldado solo por un artículo de la constitución y el rublo ruso está respaldado por oro.

En relación con las sanciones adoptadas y la presión política de Estados Unidos sobre algunos países, estos últimos han cambiado o están comenzando a cambiar a otras monedas al realizar transacciones internacionales.

En cuanto al rublo, Kovalik cree que dado que tiene un valor real, su posición en el mercado solo se fortalecerá. Y la gente está perdiendo la confianza en el dólar estadounidense que está influenciado en gran medida por la deuda pública externa de los Estados Unidos.


----------



## The_unknown (4 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Me encanta cómo los proputin ponen en duda lo ocurrido en Bucha cuando hay miles de pruebas, periodistas de todas partes del mundo y un largo etcétera pero luego se echan las manos a la cabeza cuando alguien cuestiona el holocausto de la II GM.



Acaso sucedio el holocausto de la 2 GM. A niveles significativos, de modo que se pueda disociar del asesinato de eslavos cristianos, los cuales fueron asesinados en mayor cantidad.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Mira lo solos que estais "apestados" es poco:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esas resoluciones valen menos que el papel de water usado, Israel tiene cientos en contra suya y se fuma un puro, y USA contra el embargo una cada año y se las pasa por el culo, eso es solo pura propaganda, a USA le tiene gana todo el mundo, menos sus putitas, claro, esas están gobernadas por satanistas a sueldo del Gran Satan.


----------



## aserejee (4 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Aquí falta un muerto....



soy yo o son momentos diferentes? parece que al colocar el 'muerto' movieron la botella que hay entre el pallet y el 1er tio planchando la oreja..


----------



## arriondas (4 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> El mantenimiento de los aviones no funciona asi
> Crees que se los llevan a un concesionario oficial Boeing, como si fuera un Cayenne? No no



No es el concesionario Boeing de Colloto, ni Desguaces Cañamina. Pero si cuela, cuela, ya sabes... Aeroflot sigue volando en Rusia, y repuestos de momento no faltan.


----------



## Mort Cinder (4 Abr 2022)

Melnyk: "Scholz muss Sanktionen zur Chefsache erklären"

El embajador ucraniano en Berlín, Melnyk (banderista declarado, según Der Spiegel) le exige a Alemania, entre otras muchas cosas, que boicotée el gas ruso.
Por favor, que alguien me explique entonces, que por qué hostias Ucrania no destruye los gasoductos. Es que soy tonto y no lo entiendo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

Estos civiles en Bucha llevaban raciones de alimentos de emergencia distribuidas por las fuerzas rusas antes de que las tropas se retiraran. ¿Estas víctimas fueron asesinadas por nacionalistas ucranianos por ser "saboteadores" que "colaboraron" con Rusia quizás?


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

Atentos al nivel de subnormalidad de la propaganda rusa y a quien va dirigida. 

 


El cámara grabando por delante del zapador desactivando las minas. Putos genios.


----------



## amcxxl (4 Abr 2022)

Pueblo tomado. Bogatyr (al oeste de Kurakhovo). 
*Se cortó la carretera Donetsk-Zaporozhye. *


La milicia popular de la LPR eliminó a los nacionalistas ucranianos del depósito en Popasnaya. Si tomaron el depósito, entonces el camino a Artemovsk está abierto. Hay estepa desnuda. Una granja es desenterrada y eso es todo.


Ya el 1 de abril, los oficiales de la SBU ingresaron a Bucha y comenzaron una "operación de limpieza".
Un video está circulando en la red, donde la diputada del consejo local, Katerina Ukraintseva, diez veces (!!!) en 1,5 minutos advierte a los habitantes de Bucha que no interfieran con la limpieza.


VIDEO 18+⚡*“Azovitas” ejecutan a civiles antes de la retirada*
⚡ Después de la liberación de la calle Vzlyotnaya cerca del aeropuerto de Mariupol, los soldados del batallón de Somalia encontraron el cuerpo de un civil con un disparo en la cabeza a quemarropa cerca de una de las casas privadas donde se encontraban los militantes de Azov.


Un niño de Mariupol cuenta cómo los rusos liberan la ciudad y cómo los nazis matan a los civiles. ¡¡¡Debes ver!!!


----------



## Ardilla Roja (4 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> La explicación de que la primera foto puede ser anterior a la segunda porque puede que ese cadáver ya se lo llevaran como que no ¿eh? Es mucho más sencillo hacer creer a la gente que es todo un montaje con cadáveres estratégicamente colocados.
> 
> Es gracioso además pensar que los ucranianos se van a dedicar a hacer un montaje así pero luego se les van a colar fotos que demuestren que es un montaje.



Más "gracioso" es pensar que si la primera foto es anterior a la segunda es que al staff de la peli les faltaba un muerto para que la escena quedara perfecta y lo improvisaron con un desgraciado que pasaba por ahí, casting de lugareños...


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2022)

"Los buitres cordiales"

t.me/boris_rozhin/39649


----------



## Evangelion (4 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Atentos al nivel de subnormalidad de la propaganda rusa y a quien va dirigida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saben que venden su producto para imbeciles integrales, que se van a tragar tod para muestras mira los forerores del hilo.


----------



## Funci-vago (4 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> a dia de hoy.



La verdac es que no entiendo a que coño viene retirarse de Kiev. A estas alturas o haces un all-in y metes tropas en buen numero o paras la guerra con un alto el fuego y negocias algo que te sea un poco favorable. Eso de me repliego en una zona para centrarme en el donbass... Los ukros van a poner las fuerzas alli y bien atrincheradas, ya no vas a pillarlos por sorpresa. 

La cosa está tomando un cariz de la guerra de finlandia en el 39. Pero Stalin le hecho más cojones y mando cientos de miles a la picadora de carne. 

Es una puta gilipollez de guerra y Rusia está haciendo el ridi.


----------



## crocodile (4 Abr 2022)

Rusia está entrando en una nueva etapa en su historia. Nuestro país ha sido declarado culpable desde hace mucho tiempo antes de cualquier confrontación y ha sido reconocido de antemano como un demonio maligno con el que no se debe tener trato alguno. No es necesario apoyar la política del gobierno, no es necesario poner la letra Z en el automóvil y el avatar: los rusos ya han comenzado a desempeñar en la mente de la sociedad occidental el papel que alguna vez jugaron los judíos: el objeto de xenofobia legal.

Readovka explica cómo podemos vivir en una realidad tan incómoda y dónde buscar apoyo y consuelo en un mundo donde nadie nos necesita más que nosotros mismos.

Трагедия Бучи и русское национальное одиночество — Readovka.news


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2022)

Chevron del 501º Batallón de Marines Independientes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Se formó a partir de los restos de la unidad que estaba estacionada en Kerch en 2014. La mayoría se quedó en Crimea, ya sea como civiles o alistados en las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. El resto huyó a Ucrania, donde se involucró en la operación de castigo en Donbass.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39645


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)

Lean esto y alucinen, el nivel de degeneración es abismal:


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Abr 2022)

*ELON YA ESTA EN TWITTER *


















@QSRDECODES @QWO17 13:44 Patrick Henry , 16:06 | 17:41 @REALDONALDOTRUMPO | 

Look to Twitter:
Exactly this: "My fellow Americans, the Storm is upon us......."
God bless.








JUST IN : ELON MUSK " SEIZE THE MEMES OF PRODUCTION " | SE ACABA DE COMPRAR LA MAYORIA DE ACCIONES DE TWITTER | BOOM | TO MARS


14:11 No one person is above another. We stand together. Watch the news. Godspeed, Patriots NEW - Elon Musk buys $3 billion stake (9.2%) in Twitter and is now the platform's largest shareholder. now owns 4x as much equity in Twitter as former CEO Jack Dorsey. The disclosure triggered a...




www.burbuja.info





​


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2022)

Niños de Mariupol con caras mugrientas juegan con un cachorro y una pelota al son de la guerra.

Una generación fuerte crecerá con una larga memoria

t.me/cassad_media/1452

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Giles Amaury (4 Abr 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> ¿En serio no te das cuenta de que es un montaje? Como si no se hubieran visto montajes parecidos en las anteriores guerras y está es descarada.



Claro, porque a qué matanzas como esta nunca se ha dado en toda la historia de la humanidad ¿a que no? Es totalmente inverosímil que sea algo real y no un montaje. ¿Cuándo se ha visto a soldados en una guerra matar indiscriminadamente civiles en un pueblo?

Y los ucranianos hacen un montaje pero luego son tan inútiles que los actores que se suponen que tienen que estar muertos se levantan y mueven las manos y dejan esas secuencias en los vídeos que comparten en rrss para que los veamos todos. Lo mismo con fotos como la anterior: en lugar de borrar la foto en la que aparecen solo dos cadáveres, van y la dejan por ahí y se les acaba colando en las rrss. Muy currado el montaje para que a los pocos días ya tengamos todos infinidad de pruebas que demuestren que lo es.

Montajes parecidos a este en una guerra yo no recuerdo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Abr 2022)

Se han destruido ya 23k de carreteras y 273 estructuras artificiales . El 13% del total 

Fuente ukra


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

Las últimas semanas se han expulsado a decenas de diplomáticos rusos de diferentes países por "sospechas de espionaje". 

Además hay cantidad de cuentas dedicadas a propagar el discurso ruso por las redes, así que no debería sorprendernos que haya periodistas, pseudoperiodistas, youtubers que sean propagandistas del régimen ruso.


----------



## niraj (4 Abr 2022)

Muy buen artículo









Militar suizo, experto de la ONU, analiza con bisturí la guerra en Ucrania – Observatorio Crisis







observatoriocrisis.com


----------



## arriondas (4 Abr 2022)

Lo


ZHU DE dijo:


> Lean esto y alucinen, el nivel de degeneración es abismal:



Los perrosdistas ya han dejado claro desde el 2020 que son putas del establishment, meros agentes o comerciales de turno. No dicen la verdad ni aunque les paguen... Bueno, les pagan por decir lo contrario, que coño...


----------



## AMMforo (4 Abr 2022)

Roscodevino dijo:


> Llorando estás, o no?



Para nada, yo tengo algo de dinero... no dependo de subvenciones como tú


----------



## Seronoser (4 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Esta mañana en el canal 24 horas de TVE, dijeron que los EEUU estaban reuniendo carros de combate T-72 de paises europeos para enviarlos inmediatamente a Ucrania, se sabe algo de eso, otro globo sonda ???.



Y la gasolina? Porque se los dejarán en la frontera con la luz de la reserva encendida    
Y Ucrania ya no tiene gasofa.


----------



## crocodile (4 Abr 2022)

Torturas ukronazis a prisioneros rusos . 

Z Informes de la milicia Novorossiya (DNR, LNR, Ucrania, Guerra):
"Le disparó una ronda de una ametralladora": un soldado ruso contó cómo fueron tratados por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en cautiverio

El joven pasó varios días en el gimnasio y en el centro de detención preventiva como prisionero de guerra, pero eso fue suficiente para recordar los horrores y las torturas por el resto de su vida: “No podía dormir, no podía”. No comer nada durante dos días. Todos los días nos vimos obligados a grabar videos de acuerdo con su texto. Si algo no funcionaba para alguien, nos golpeaban”.

Por la noche, todos los presos tenían los ojos y las manos atados, por lo que solo se escuchaba el sufrimiento de los vecinos. Un soldado ruso desconocido fue golpeado junto al militar para que los gritos se escucharan en toda la habitación. Y por la mañana, los nazis ucranianos se rieron: "¿Sabes que dormiste con el cadáver toda la noche?"

“Al llegar al centro de detención preventiva, me golpearon muy fuerte, durante tres días no pude dormir ni respirar normalmente. Me golpeaban en la cabeza, por las heridas solía perder el conocimiento muchas veces. Y así en círculo. Todos los órganos fueron arrancados a golpes”, recuerda el joven.

“El oficial fue golpeado durante dos días, al tercer día lo arrastraron al sótano y allí murió por la pérdida de sangre”.

Testimonio de prisioneros rusos.

Un oficial ruso en cautiverio ucraniano fue asesinado a golpes.

El mayor fue golpeado durante dos días y al tercer día lo arrastraron al sótano. Allí murió por la pérdida de sangre, dijo un soldado ruso que regresó del cautiverio.

Los artilleros y los exploradores también fueron muy golpeados.

Chevron del Batallón Separado 501 del Cuerpo de Marines de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Se formó a partir de los restos de una unidad que estaba en Kerch en 2014. La mayoría permaneció en Crimea como civiles o transferidos para servir en las Fuerzas Armadas de RF. El resto fue a Ucrania, donde se ensuciaron con su participación en la operación punitiva en el Donbass.

"Dios está con nosotros y la victoria".

***


----------



## pirivi-parava (4 Abr 2022)

El mercado del gas se ha roto y cada uno busca pillar su cacho.
El mercado uropeo parece ser interesante


----------



## el arquitecto (4 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Claro, porque a qué matanzas como esta nunca se ha dado en toda la historia de la humanidad ¿a que no? Es totalmente inverosímil que sea algo real y no un montaje. ¿Cuándo se ha visto a soldados en una guerra matar indiscriminadamente civiles en un pueblo?
> 
> Y los ucranianos hacen un montaje pero luego son tan inútiles que los actores que se suponen que tienen que estar muertos se levantan y mueven las manos y dejan esas secuencias en los vídeos que comparten en rrss para que los veamos todos. Lo mismo con fotos como la anterior: en lugar de borrar la foto en la que aparecen solo dos cadáveres, van y la dejan por ahí y se les acaba colando en las rrss. Muy currado el montaje para que a los pocos días ya tengamos todos infinidad de pruebas que demuestren que lo es.
> 
> Montajes parecidos a este en una guerra yo no recuerdo.



están los corresponsales de guerra, que se juegan el pellejo todos los putos días, vomitando todavía de lo que se han encontrado en bucha para que vengan estos a decir que es un montaje

no han salido del puto sótano de su madre en 5 años y saben distinguir un "montaje" por 4 fotos... 
na, no saben, son putos loros


----------



## AMMforo (4 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Lean esto y alucinen, el nivel de degeneración es abismal:




Es malo castigar al ladrón?


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

Nuevos datos sobre las bajas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania

El 31 de marzo, cerca del pueblo de Chervonoe región de Mykolaiv, como resultado del bombardeo de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, falleció Alexander Dmitruk de 51 años, cuya funeral tuvo lugar hoy en la ciudad de Kovel, región de Volyn. 
Dmitruk era un veterano de la ATO, participó en operaciones punitivas contra el Donbass en 2014 luego de lo cual pasó a servir bajo contrato. Los medios ucranianos están aclarando las circunstancias de la muerte: según su información, Alexander murió cuando extraía a su comandante herido del campo de batalla. No se especifica qué pasó con el comandante.

El pueblo en el que el veterano de la ATO encontró su muerte se encuentra en la línea del frente casi enfrente del pueblo de Novonikolaevka, donde se registró previamente la muerte de otro militante ucraniano. Por lo tanto, la artillería y los lanzacohetes de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF están haciendo su trabajo de manera eficiente reduciendo el personal del ejército ucraniano.


----------



## ProfeInsti (4 Abr 2022)

Putin ya puede ir utilizando las bombas termobáricas,
porque la guerra convencional ya la ha perdido.


----------



## John Nash (4 Abr 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Muy buen artículo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ancient Warrior (4 Abr 2022)

La guerra deja siempre imágenes cómo estás para recordarnos quienes somos 





BUCHA


----------



## Ahmat Sila (4 Abr 2022)

En televisión Española, la sexta y todos los canales Otanistas hay que hacer un Charlie más pronto que tarde, para que no jueguen con la mentira, a esos malnacidos les importa muy poco las víctimas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Estos civiles en Bucha llevaban raciones de alimentos de emergencia distribuidas por las fuerzas rusas antes de que las tropas se retiraran. ¿Estas víctimas fueron asesinadas por nacionalistas ucranianos por ser "saboteadores" que "colaboraron" con Rusia quizás?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1012752
> Ver archivo adjunto 1012753
> ...



Esa ha sido buena.

Primero les dan de comer y luego los matan.

O los habrán matado por llevar comida rusa?


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## ProfeInsti (4 Abr 2022)

*ALEMANIA EXPULSA A 40 DIPLOMÁTICOS RUSOS* 
El Gobierno alemán ha declarado "persona non grata" a 40 diplomáticos rusos de la embajada de Berlín, a los que se ha instado a abandonar el país, informó hoy la ministra de Asuntos Exteriores, Annalena Baerbock.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Abr 2022)

*LOS BOTS DE TWITTER QUE NO PARAN DE DECIR **
RUSIA RUSIA RUSIA RUSIA (" TIENE LA CULPA DE TODO " )*






@QSRDECODES @QWO17 13:44













Patrick Henry , 16:06










17:41
@REALDONALDOTRUMPO
GOOD JOB, KID...
NOW REINSTATE THE GOAT!!! (TWITTER)
Look to Twitter:
Exactly this: "My fellow Americans, the Storm is upon us......."
God bless.
@QSRDECODES @QWO17







JUST IN : ELON MUSK " SEIZE THE MEMES OF PRODUCTION " | SE ACABA DE COMPRAR LA MAYORIA DE ACCIONES DE TWITTER | BOOM | TO MARS


14:11 No one person is above another. We stand together. Watch the news. Godspeed, Patriots NEW - Elon Musk buys $3 billion stake (9.2%) in Twitter and is now the platform's largest shareholder. now owns 4x as much equity in Twitter as former CEO Jack Dorsey. The disclosure triggered a...




www.burbuja.info





​


----------



## Simo Hayha (4 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Experto estadounidense Dan Kovalik,



Ah, pues si lo dice Dan Kovalik, puede ser verdad. Aunque otros expertos como Dimotrilono Cutremanas, Tremitosquei Chiminosqueti y Cuchimoro Gonzalez no lo ven tan claro. Yo ahí lo dejo.


----------



## vettonio (4 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> a dia de hoy.



No.
Al mediodía me hice eco de la llegada de fuerzas rusas a una localidad al norte de Odessa y cerca de Moldavia.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Abr 2022)

PREPARAOS


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (4 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> La explicación de que la primera foto puede ser anterior a la segunda porque puede que ese cadáver ya se lo llevaran como que no ¿eh? Es mucho más sencillo hacer creer a la gente que es todo un montaje con cadáveres estratégicamente colocados.
> 
> Es gracioso además pensar que los ucranianos se van a dedicar a hacer un montaje así pero luego se les van a colar fotos que demuestren que es un montaje.



Tambien podría ser que a esos les dispararan los ucranianos y que luego colocaron los cadáveres para hacer el reportaje y que alguien ha mandado fotos de más...siempre hay alguien que la caga y en una guerra que está todo el mundo muy nervioso , más....

Tampoco me creo que sean cadáveres porque que estén los tres boca abajo es demasiada casualidad, como soy muy mal pensado puede ser que los pusieran así para que no se les vea la piel de la cara que ahí se notaría de verdad si llevan muertos varios días o no, pero lo que sí se aprecia es que a uno se le ve la mano y el color no se diferencia mucho del vivo....


----------



## hartman (4 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> PREPARAOS



vienen cosas chulisimas.


----------



## John Nash (4 Abr 2022)

El populista prorruso Vucic, reelegido presidente de Serbia


Se ha convertido en el primer presidente de este país que gana dos elecciones seguidas en la primera vuelta



www.abc.es













La equidistancia de Orbán con Putin favorece su abrumadora victoria en las elecciones


Su partido nacionalista conservador Fidesz obtuvo 153 escaños y repite la mayoría de dos tercios en el parlamento, mientras que la oposición se queda anclada en el 35% y solo con 56 escaños



www.abc.es


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)

Hilo analizando el video de los tres muertos con cazadora:


----------



## arriondas (4 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Estos civiles en Bucha llevaban raciones de alimentos de emergencia distribuidas por las fuerzas rusas antes de que las tropas se retiraran. ¿Estas víctimas fueron asesinadas por nacionalistas ucranianos por ser "saboteadores" que "colaboraron" con Rusia quizás?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1012752
> Ver archivo adjunto 1012753
> ...



Joder... Si ya me lo figuraba. Racak 2.0. o Día de San Pedro cerca de Srebrenica 2.0.


----------



## cryfar74 (4 Abr 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> Melnyk: "Scholz muss Sanktionen zur Chefsache erklären"
> 
> El embajador ucraniano en Berlín, Melnyk (banderista declarado, según Der Spiegel) le exige a Alemania, entre otras muchas cosas, que boicotée el gas ruso.
> Por favor, que alguien me explique entonces, que por qué hostias Ucrania no destruye los gasoductos. Es que soy tonto y no lo entiendo.



Yo esta lógica la pensé el mismo día que los Ucros pedían el boicot a la energía Rusa.

Porque no dejaban ellos de cobrar peaje por el gas que pasa por su territorio y bombardeaban los gasoductos. Asi sumaban sus ciudadanos el frio como otra penuria mas. Esta claro porque no lo hacen...


----------



## Simo Hayha (4 Abr 2022)

Hay que matar a putin antes de que se nos muera de cáncer.


----------



## Aurkitu (4 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Estos civiles en Bucha llevaban raciones de alimentos de emergencia distribuidas por las fuerzas rusas antes de que las tropas se retiraran. ¿Estas víctimas fueron asesinadas por nacionalistas ucranianos por ser "saboteadores" que "colaboraron" con Rusia quizás?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1012752
> Ver archivo adjunto 1012753
> ...



Hay muertos seguro, y por ahí va el tema...eso sí, esta historia quedará así. Como lo de la casa de los sindicatos de Odessa. El que quiere ver civiles, ajusticiados por rencorosos rusos que se han pasado desde el primer día anteponiendo la imagen ante evitables perdidas, pensará que se aburrían en la retirada, y si cabe más imbéciles por ello hicieron una masacre a la vista de todos de la que ni el alcalde se entero ese día 31 de marzo, se irá a la tumba creyéndoselo. Hay gente incapaz de intuir las falsas banderas.

Si realmente querría resolverse el caso mandaban forenses asiáticos, japos y chinos, iraníes e israelíes y sabríamos al menos la fecha de su asesinato. Mínimo eso.

La verdad, estaban saliendo a la luz muchas barbaridades por parte de los ucranianos mentalmente absorbidos por el supremacismo, el zumbado que asesina a una persona con un cuchillo en una escalera, los plastificados, los soldados rusos asesinados una vez prisioneros, los habitantes de Mariúpol cagándose en los de Azov; tenían que corregirlo y ganarse a la opinión pública, que estaban perdiendo. Y como son tan despreciables, cada vez más convencido que lo hicieron. Para esos banderistas los rusófilos no son humanos, son cucarachas, orcos, ellos mismos lo dicen sin darse cuenta que a nuestros oídos es como escuchar a psicópatas...los matamos y sacamos un rédito propagandístico. Los veo más que capaces de ello, lo están demostrando.


----------



## magufone (4 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Esta mañana en el canal 24 horas de TVE, dijeron que los EEUU estaban reuniendo carros de combate T-72 de paises europeos para enviarlos inmediatamente a Ucrania, se sabe algo de eso, otro globo sonda ???.



Aviones pa Ucrania 2.0
La propaganda hay que hacerla creible... A veces parecen a los blogueros del Real Madrid "anunciando" los "fichajes" de la siguiente temporada...


----------



## crocodile (4 Abr 2022)

❗Puedes ver desde múltiples ángulos que estos civiles en Bucha llevaban raciones de alimentos de emergencia distribuidas por las fuerzas rusas antes de que las tropas se retiraran. Es casi seguro que estas víctimas fueron asesinadas por nacionalistas ucranianos por ser "saboteadores" que "colaboraron" con Rusia.


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo
> 
> 
> Los perrosdistas ya han dejado claro *desde el 2020 *que son putas del establishment, meros agentes o comerciales de turno. No dicen la verdad ni aunque les paguen... Bueno, les pagan por decir lo contrario, que coño...



Mucho antes.
Yo acabe por darme cuenta en el 2014.


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

En fin, es horrible la guerra y particularmente el estándar ruso de la misma. Hasta ahora me compadecía de los rusos ardiendo en sus latas, pero ahora ansío verlos bajo la artillería o bobarderos de la otan. 

Espero que el mundo libre le eche un par de huevos, y los barran de ucrania. 

Espero presupuestos de defensa abultados, ejército europeo, escudo antimisiles europeo, espero una Rusia aislada en su autarquía, ver pasando hambre a los putos rusitos de a pié, que como se ha demostrado son totalmente cómplices de esto.


----------



## Azrael_II (4 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Cancillería rusa llamó a Estados Unidos a comenzar con los tribunales para Yugoslavia e Irak antes de celebrar el juicio a Putin por Ucrania*
> 
> “Gran idea: que comiencen con el bombardeo de Yugoslavia y la ocupación de Irak. También pueden encontrar los principales directores de producciones en Srenebrica. Y por supuesto del comercio de órganos en Kosovo bajo la apariencia de funcionarios estadounidenses. Tan pronto como terminen, puedo comenzar el bombardeo nuclear de Japón de inmediato ”, dijo Zakharova, portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores.



Esto es brutal y oficializa lo del comercio de órganos


----------



## Ahmat Sila (4 Abr 2022)

Se han rendido 200? Y las fotos? Y los vídeos?

Ya me están tocando los cojones, aquí hay matanzas de 300 personas y vemos 3 personas tiradas en el suelo.

Dicen que se rinden 200 pero no hay ni una puta foto. Eso sin contar los tanques que ponen oxidados de estar 4 años en un cementerio de tanques


----------



## John Nash (4 Abr 2022)

Es muy denso. Lee el articulo que precede en el post anterior. Ucrania instrumentalizada por EEUU. Un triste peón para joder a Rusia.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> vienen cosas chulisimas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Abr 2022)

Muere fotógrafo Ukra Max Levin


----------



## Simo Hayha (4 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Es muy denso. Lee el articulo que precede en el post anterior. Ucrania instrumentalizada por EEUU. Un triste peón para joder a Rusia.



Lo de buscarte un trabajo pa cuando?


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

Estos son civiles ucranianos masacrados por el ejército ruso.

Testigos que pasaron tiempo con ellos en el mismo refugio antiaéreo dicen que los rusos los mataron porque pensaron que habían luchado contra los separatistas en Donbas en 2014 o porque tenían tatuajes patrióticos.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)

La chapuza de Bucha
El Pentágono no puede confirmar de forma independiente las atrocidades en Bucha, Ucrania, dice un funcionario


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Abr 2022)

Fragata rusa Almirante Essen tocada 


Fuente ukra


----------



## Giles Amaury (4 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Tambien podría ser que a esos les dispararan los ucranianos y que luego colocaron los cadáveres para hacer el reportaje y que alguien ha mandado fotos de más...siempre hay alguien que la caga y en una guerra que está todo el mundo muy nervioso , más....



Eso sería si la hubiese cagado uno o dos de los que están implicados en el montaje. Pero el caso es que con todas las "pruebas" que anda poniendo la gente en redes sociales que según ellos demuestran que es un montaje, pues en ese montaje la han cagado unos cuantos. 

Es muy inverosímil pensar que los ucranianos se van tomar tantas molestias en hacer este montaje pero que luego no se molestan en comprobar y recomprobar que en los vídeos que van hacer rular por ahí los "crisis actors" no se muevan.


----------



## niraj (4 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> El populista prorruso Vucic, reelegido presidente de Serbia
> 
> 
> Se ha convertido en el primer presidente de este país que gana dos elecciones seguidas en la primera vuelta
> ...



Los burócratas de la UE propiciaron una coalición de 5 partidos opositores, pero no lograron impedir la derrota de Orban.

[Forwarded from minchenko Consulting World]
Orban, según él, también ganó a zelensky. 

"El primer ministro Húngaro, Viktor Orbán, calificó al presidente de Ucrania Vladimir zelensky entre los opositores del partido gobernante Húngaro "Fidesz". Al respecto, declaró en su discurso tras la victoria del partido en las elecciones parlamentarias del domingo 3 de abril.

"recordaremos esta victoria por el resto de nuestras vidas, ya que tuvimos que luchar contra un gran número de oponentes", dijo.
Entre sus oponentes, Orban enumeró a los competidores de una coalición de políticos proeuropeos, el líder Ucraniano, el multimillonario estadounidense George Soros, los "burócratas" de la UE y los medios internacionales.
Como parte de su campaña electoral, el primer ministro Húngaro dijo que si gana no tiene la intención de permitir la interferencia en la situación en Ucrania. Según él, tal desarrollo de eventos puede tener consecuencias trágicas para el pueblo de Hungría".


----------



## amcxxl (4 Abr 2022)

LPR. ⚡ El luchador de Kadyrov, Ayub Simbarigov, izó la bandera rusa en la entrada de otro asentamiento liberado de la LPR Nikolaevka, ubicado cerca de la ciudad de Popasnaya. 


Otro grupo de voluntarios de la República de Chechenia llegó a Mariupol para participar en una operación especial en el Donbass y Ucrania. Incluye no solo a los residentes de la República de Chechenia, sino también a representantes de otras regiones de Rusia. Esto es digno de un gran respeto.


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2022)

El aspecto más importante de la guerra es la interrupción de las comunicaciones del enemigo. En el caso de Ucrania, nos beneficiamos del hecho de que el país está "cortado" en dos por el gran río Dniéper. En esta situación, la destrucción de los puentes es estratégicamente importante. Sin ellos, no puede haber un movimiento rápido de las reservas ni un abastecimiento normal de las tropas.

Así pues, he aquí una lista de los principales puentes ucranianos sobre el Dniéper. Para mayor comodidad, hemos añadido enlaces de Wikipedia para la mayoría de los puentes. Esto no incluye los puentes de la región de Kherson, porque ya no es relevante. Pero sobre los puentes en Zaporozhye escribimos.

Kiev:
Puente del metro en Kiev - carretera + ferrocarril; ❗
El puente de la Patona es un puente de carretera de 6 carriles;
Puente Sur - Puente de carretera de 6 carriles + subterráneo;
Puente ferroviario de Darnitsa - 6 carriles de carretera y 2 líneas de ferrocarril.❗

Kremenchug:
Puente de Krukowski - carretera + ferrocarril. ❗
Por el puente pasan dos carreteras estatales: "Borispol-Dnepr-Zaporozhye" y "Poltava-Alexandria". Es el único puente sobre el Dniéper entre Kiev y Dnepropetrovsk.

Dnepropetrovsk:
El puente de Kaidak es un puente de carretera de 6 carriles;
Puente de Amur - carretera y ferrocarril; ❗
Puente central - Puente de carretera de 6 carriles;
Puente ferroviario Merefo-Kherson - puente ferroviario; ❗
Puente de Samara - puente de carretera y ferrocarril; ❗
Puente de Ust-Samara - puente de carretera; ❗ Puente de Ust-Samara - puente de ferrocarril; ❗ Puente de Ust-Samara - puente de carretera;
Puente Sur - carretera; ❗ Puente Sur - carretera.

Zaporizhzhya (si todavía es relevante):
Puente de la estación hidroeléctrica de Dnieper - el puente de la carretera pasa por encima de la estación hidroeléctrica, pero hay una sección al oeste donde se puede golpear "sin dolor" con algo de alta precisión;
Puente Preobrazhensky - antiguo puente de carretera y ferrocarril;
Al lado está el nuevo puente de la carretera, que no está totalmente terminado.

No estamos insinuando nada, pero en el período previo a la gran batalla por el Donbass hay mucho que pensar.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39660


----------



## anonimo123 (4 Abr 2022)

Máxima tensión en Ucrania: fuertes ataques en la ciudad portuaria de Odessa


No hay informes ni de muertos ni de heridos, pero una nube negra se levanta desde una zona estratégica de este territorio crucial para el país de Volodimir Zelensky




www.lanacion.com.ar


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## anonimo123 (4 Abr 2022)

Guerra del Dombás - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## cryfar74 (4 Abr 2022)

"En Mariupol, cerca del pueblo de Sartana en el norte, los infantes de marina ucranianos del batallón separado 501 del Cuerpo de Marines de la Armada de Ucrania de la brigada 36 (alrededor de 200 personas) se rindieron. Esto fue posible porque los "comisarios de Azov" los dejaron solos para defender la zona industrial.
Por cierto, desde los primeros días del asalto, utilizaron la táctica de disfrazarse con escondites. En las zonas grises, haciéndose pasar por civiles, caminaban de escondite en escondite, disparaban en lugares inesperados y se escondían dejando atrás sus armas. Esta táctica se descubrió rápidamente y, no sin la ayuda de los residentes locales, comenzaron a identificar y destruir a estos "nómadas".

En el territorio de Azovstal, por cierto, se vieron un vehículo blindado de transporte de personal y un tanque de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, probablemente su último equipo de trabajo.
Comenzó el asalto al distrito de Primorsky de Mariupol, las unidades que avanzan hacia las áreas industriales"

Cuando hablan sobre "Comisarios Azov" querrá decir mercenarios Occidentales?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Abr 2022)

Bastante equilibrado y racional:







*Bill Roggio*

  

1) El intento de Rusia de rodear y capturar Kiev ha fracasado después de encontrar una feroz resistencia de las fuerzas ucranianas y una mala ejecución por parte del ejército ruso. El seige de Chernihiv también ha sido levantado. Mapa de @nytimes.
2) La captura de Kiev fue uno de varios objetivos clave para Rusia. El sur (Mar Negro y Mar de Azov) y el este (Donbás) son los otros objetivos, y la lucha continúa allí. Rusia todavía controla un territorio considerable y está tratando de rodear a las tropas ucranianas en el este.
3) Rusia anunció que se retiraba de Kiev hace una semana después de "lograr sus objetivos" y con el fin de reducir la escalada, y cambiaría los recursos para centrarse en la región de Donbas. Claramente propaganda. La derrota de Rusia en Kiev ciertamente no era parte de su plan.
4) El ejército ruso avanzó hacia las afueras orientales y occidentales de Kiev, pero no pudo mantener sus fuerzas debido a la perseverancia y las tácticas ucranianas superiores, los problemas logísticos rusos, la incompetencia táctica y el fracaso en comprometer más recursos para la lucha.
5) Está claro que el liderazgo / ejército ruso llegó a la conclusión de que verter más recursos en las fauces de Kiev no lo ayudaría a lograr su objetivo. El ejército ruso perdió un número significativo de vehículos blindados y tropas en la operación de Kiev ...
6) ... aunque creo que el número de 40.000 muertos/heridos flotando está inflado.

Tenga en cuenta que todavía no entendemos el alcance de las pérdidas de Ucrania en la batalla por Kiev. Las fuerzas ucranianas también tendrán que consolidarse y reacondicionarse para la próxima lucha.
8) Si bien la pérdida de Rusia en Kiev ciertamente afecta a Putin y Moscú, sirvió para atar los recursos ucranianos necesarios en el este y el sur, donde Rusia ha logrado ganancias significativas y teóricamente tiene una ventaja con líneas de suministro más cortas, control de los mares, etc.
9) "Teóricamente" porque no está claro si Rusia aprenderá de sus errores en Kiev. La pérdida es Kiev es una píldora muy amarga para el ejército ruso. Si Rusia quiere tener éxito en el este y el sur, tendrá que adaptarse y comprometer más recursos.
10) Ucrania puede ser capaz de desplazar recursos hacia el sur y el este, pero debe continuar dedicando unidades para defender Kiev, Chernihiv, Kharkiv, etc. A corto plazo, una renovada ofensiva rusa contra Kiev es muy poco probable, pero Ucrania debe permanecer vigilante.
11) Rusia ha intensificado sus operaciones en el Donbás y el este. Izium cayó la semana pasada y las tropas rusas avanzan lentamente hacia el sur, mientras que las fuerzas rusas en la orilla este y oeste del río Dniéper están tratando de empujar hacia el norte Zaporizhzhia y Kryvyi Rih.
12) Los combates fuera de Mykolaiv continúan y las fuerzas ucranianas están contraatacando en un intento de detener un avance ruso hacia el oeste hacia Odesa, el último puerto importante controlado por Ucrania en el Mar Negro. Rusia ha lanzado ataques con misiles contra Odesa.
13) Los errores de Rusia (excluyendo las cuestiones tácticas) son que subestimó la voluntad del ucraniano de defender Kiev y sobreestimó su capacidad para luchar eficazmente en múltiples frentes.
14) Rusia puede haber sido mejor servida al centrarse en la región de Járkov, y el sur y el este, con una operación limitada para atar a las fuerzas ucranianas al norte de Kiev. Habría tenido más recursos para las operaciones en esos teatros.
15) La victoria de Ucrania en Kiev es significativa, pero debe ser vista como una victoria en una batalla en la guerra. Rusia todavía controla un territorio significativo en el sur y el este, y está presionando sus ofensivas.
16) Las sanciones aún no han quebrado la economía rusa o llevado al derrocamiento de Putin (hay evidencia de que la popularidad de Putin puede crecer, pero eso no está claro). Algunos países de la OTAN / UE, liderados por Alemania, se resisten a los llamados a aumentar las sanciones debido a la dependencia del gas / petróleo ruso.
17) El presidente Zelensky ha cedido en varias demandas rusas, incluida la neutralidad y el estatus de no OTAN. El tema del territorio será un punto de fricción importante, y eso probablemente será dictado por el éxito o el fracaso en el campo de batalla. Esta guerra nunca iba a ser rápida.


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2022)

Para evitar a los forenses ya los han enterrado.


----------



## rory (4 Abr 2022)

Un amigo rumano de origen ucraniano de la zona fronteriza entre los dos países, en la costa. Me dice que están indicando a los hombres de entre 18 y 60 y pico que se personen en dependencias gubernamentales para hacer una especie de censo por si estalla la guerra.


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

ZRPK "Pantsir-S1" con un resultado de 8-0 a su favor. Se indica que una de las estrellas es un helicóptero de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## chemarin (4 Abr 2022)

Alemania toma el control de Gazprom en Alemania:


Lo de Putin ya me empieza a tocar los cojones, le van a hacer como a Trump, por falta de decisión le van a robar el puesto, y le estará bien. Hay que ser cretino para seguir enviando gas y materias primas a Europa.

Y luego su estrategia en la guerra ha sido un desastre, siempre se ha dicho que quien mucho abarca poco aprieta, quiso hacerlo rápido y a lo grande y ha fracasado, a ver si al menos rectifica y se centra en el Donbass, luego ya irá a otras regiones. Y las guerras se ganan con determinación, como cualquier pelea, incluso callejera, ir a medio gas es una mariconada y va a ser peor para todos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

El 9 de abril, Rusia reanuda vuelos con 52 países amigos

Entre ellos:
️Argelia ️Argentina
️Afganistán ️Bahréin
️Bosnia y Herzegovina
️Botsuana ️Brasil
️Venezuela ️Vietnam
️Hong Kong ️Egipto
️Zimbabue ️Israel
️India ️Indonesia
️Jordania ️Iraq
️Kenia ️China
️RPDC ️Costa Rica
️Kuwait ️Líbano
️Lesoto ️Mauricio
️Madagascar ️Malasia
️Maldivas ️Marruecos
️Mozambique ️Moldavia
️Mongolia ️Myanmar
️Namibia ️Omán
️Pakistán ️Perú
️Arabia Saudita
️Seychelles ️Serbia
️Siria ️Tailandia
️Tanzania ️Túnez
️Turquía ️Uruguay
️Fiyi ️Filipinas
️Sri Lanka ️Etiopía
️Sudáfrica ️Jamaica.


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

Secretario de Estado de EE. UU. Blinken: "Una China más asertiva está desafiando el orden mundial basado en reglas que durante mucho tiempo ha sido la base de la seguridad y la prosperidad de los estadounidenses y los pueblos del mundo. La era posterior a la Guerra Fría ha terminado".


----------



## mazuste (4 Abr 2022)

Los rusos no carecen de un típico sentido del humor...

*Roscosmos felicitó a la OTAN en el aniversario de su fundación. *
_*La corporación rusa publicó una foto de la sede en Bruselas *_
*con la inscripción: "Podemos ver todo desde arriba, lo sabes. *


----------



## Ramonmo (4 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Eso sería si la hubiese cagado uno o dos de los que están implicados en el montaje. Pero el caso es que con todas las "pruebas" que anda poniendo la gente en redes sociales que según ellos demuestran que es un montaje, pues en ese montaje la han cagado unos cuantos.
> 
> Es muy inverosímil pensar que los ucranianos se van tomar tantas molestias en hacer este montaje pero que luego no se molestan en comprobar y recomprobar que en los vídeos que van hacer rular por ahí los "crisis actors" no se muevan.



Ya, también es inverosímil creerse que le puedes tocar los cojones a Rusia y esperar que si las cosas se ponen feas va a venir la OTAN a salvarte. Pero resulta que es eso precisamente lo que ha sucedido, así que...


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

*El segundo intento de la Federación Rusa de convocar al Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU sobre los acontecimientos en Bucha fracasó nuevamente, dijo el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergei Lavrov.*

“Occidente intentará disolver la verdad sobre los acontecimientos en esta ciudad en demagogia sobre la naturaleza de la crisis ucraniana. Rusia insistirá en que los crímenes de las tropas ucranianas no queden sin consecuencias”, agregó el ministro.


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (4 Abr 2022)

BERLÍN, 4 abr (Reuters) - _El presidente alemán, Frank-Walter Steinmeier, durante mucho tiempo un defensor del acercamiento de Occidente a Rusia, lamentó su postura anterior y dijo que sus años de apoyo al gasoducto Nord Stream 2 habían sido un claro error. 

"Mi adherencia a Nord Stream 2 fue claramente un error", dijo. "Estábamos pegados a un puente en el que Rusia ya no creía y contra el que nos habían advertido otros socios"._











*Sin comentarios *


----------



## Ramonmo (4 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Bastante equilibrado y racional:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Paso de leérmelo.

Si Kiev hubiera sido un objetivo principal ¿por qué es precisamente el primero que se abandona?

No hay más preguntas, señoría.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

Cuanto más cerca de Azovstal, más feroz es la resistencia. Esto es lógico, esto es exactamente lo que estábamos esperando. Sensación como si hubiera metido la mano en un nido de avispas. Un momento que me hace extremadamente feliz: la zona industrial no es tan lamentable como las áreas residenciales y si en las áreas residenciales la gente de Azov se escondió detrás de las espaldas de los civiles, poniendo en peligro sus vidas, entonces en la zona industrial cada punto en movimiento en la cámara termográfica es con un cien por cien de probabilidad un enemigo.


----------



## Seronoser (4 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Los infantes de marina ucranianos del batallón 501 del Cuerpo de Marines de la Armada de Ucrania se rindieron en Mariupol en su totalidad, más de 200 personas.*



Hoy pues ha bajado la estadistica de 500 ucranianos muertos al día, a 300


----------



## amcxxl (4 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El aspecto más importante de la guerra es la interrupción de las comunicaciones del enemigo. En el caso de Ucrania, nos beneficiamos del hecho de que el país está "cortado" en dos por el gran río Dniéper. En esta situación, la destrucción de los puentes es estratégicamente importante. Sin ellos, no puede haber un movimiento rápido de las reservas ni un abastecimiento normal de las tropas.
> 
> Así pues, he aquí una lista de los principales puentes ucranianos sobre el Dniéper. Para mayor comodidad, hemos añadido enlaces de Wikipedia para la mayoría de los puentes. Esto no incluye los puentes de la región de Kherson, porque ya no es relevante. Pero sobre los puentes en Zaporozhye escribimos.
> 
> ...



Falta Cherkassy y un par o tres de presas grandes por las que se puede cruzar
realmente la cosa no es tan sencilla, ademas el hecho que que los ucros muevan refuerzos y suministros hace que la aviacion rusa les pueda cazar como patos


----------



## Giles Amaury (4 Abr 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Ya, también es inverosímil creerse que le puedes tocar los cojones a Rusia y esperar que si las cosas se ponen feas va a venir la OTAN a salvarte. Pero resulta que es eso precisamente lo que ha sucedido, así que...



Debe de tener mucho lo que yo he dicho con lo que tú has dicho. Yo hablando de si lo de Bucha era un montaje o no y tú sin venir a cuento hablando de que la OTAN no ha ayudado a Ucrania. La OTAN de momento hace todo lo que puede teniendo en cuenta que tiene que evitar que a Putin le de por tirarles nukes: está suministrando armas a los ucranianos y sobre todo los datos de inteligencia que hacen que los rusos las estén pasando verdaderamente canutas en su "operación militar especial".


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

De camino a Nueva York  

La Milicia Popular de la RPD alcanzó las afueras de Nueva York

Las unidades del NM DPR continúan avanzando. Hoy fue liberada la aldea de Novobakhmutovka. También se informa sobre la llegada del grupo al pueblo de Nueva York (el pueblo de Novgorodskoye, anteriormente renombrado por el régimen de Kiev).

Para Biden, sería una sorpresa escuchar en las noticias que los tanques rusos ya están en Nueva York.


----------



## Evangelion (4 Abr 2022)

AMMforo dijo:


> Es malo castigar al ladrón?



Ojala en España hicieramos eso con los ocupas....


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

El comisario Semyon Pegov mostró una boina militar francesa encontrada entre las pertenencias personales de "Azov" en Mariupol y descubrimos a qué división pertenece.

Pertenece a la 13ª semibrigada de la legión extranjera, tropas de infantería motorizada. Sus combatientes participaron en operaciones militares francesas en África y Oriente Medio.


----------



## Erebus. (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

El Tribunal Europeo de Derechos Humanos no se ocupó de ninguno de los 689 casos presentados por los habitantes de la República Popular de Lugano. Así lo dijo la Comisionada de Derechos Humanos de LLR, Victoria Serdyuk.

Hasta febrero de este año, se prepararon en la república un total de 950 demandas contra el Tribunal de Justicia de la Unión Europea por los crímenes de las fuerzas de seguridad ucranianas. La Oficina del Defensor del Pueblo no sabe si el TEDH se ocupará de las apelaciones de la gente de Donbass.


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> "En Mariupol, cerca del pueblo de Sartana en el norte, los infantes de marina ucranianos del batallón separado 501 del Cuerpo de Marines de la Armada de Ucrania de la brigada 36 (alrededor de 200 personas) se rindieron. Esto fue posible porque los "comisarios de Azov" los dejaron solos para defender la zona industrial.
> Por cierto, desde los primeros días del asalto, utilizaron la táctica de disfrazarse con escondites. En las zonas grises, haciéndose pasar por civiles, caminaban de escondite en escondite, disparaban en lugares inesperados y se escondían dejando atrás sus armas. Esta táctica se descubrió rápidamente y, no sin la ayuda de los residentes locales, comenzaron a identificar y destruir a estos "nómadas".
> 
> En el territorio de Azovstal, por cierto, se vieron un vehículo blindado de transporte de personal y un tanque de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, probablemente su último equipo de trabajo.
> ...



Todas las unidades del ejercito Ukro tienen incluidas subunidades nazis para controlar la lealtad.


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Abr 2022)

Todo el mundo está vivo y saludable, el alcalde de Bucha recién liberada el 28.

*MONTAJE*


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Abr 2022)

Rusia advierte peligro para empleados ONU en Kiev por descontrol de armas entre civiles.

Iz.ru


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

*La UE crea un equipo de investigación conjunta con Ucrania sobre la matanza de civiles.*
La presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, ha anunciado este lunes que la Unión Europea cooperará con Ucrania en las tareas de investigación y recogida de pruebas en áreas como Bucha, donde este fin de semana se han descubierto matanzas de civiles tras la salida de las tropas rusas, donde Bruselas ha ofrecido enviar personal de investigación.

"La UE ha creado un equipo conjunto de investigación con Ucrania para recoger pruebas e investigar los crímenes de guerra y los crímenes contra la humanidad. La UE está dispuesta a reforzar este esfuerzo enviando equipos de investigación sobre el terreno para apoyar a la Fiscalía ucraniana. Eurojust y Europol están preparados para ayudar", ha señalado Von der Leyen en un comunicado.


----------



## .Kaikus (4 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Y la gasolina? Porque se los dejarán en la frontera con la luz de la reserva encendida
> Y Ucrania ya no tiene gasofa.



Si pagan la fiesta, corren con todos los gastos, el diesel para los carros incluido !!!. 

PD- Corren con los gastos los usanos, mejor dicho los curritos europeos pagamos la orgia de sangre.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (4 Abr 2022)

En Jarkov NIÑOS "merodeadores" atados a árboles...

t.me/boris_rozhin/39658


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

*Comenzó el asalto al distrito de Primorsky de Mariupol

Se informa de combates en la zona del pueblo de Moryakov*

@anna_news @akimapachev @diza_donbass


----------



## Seronoser (4 Abr 2022)

Funci-vago dijo:


> La verdac es que no entiendo a que coño viene retirarse de Kiev. A estas alturas o haces un all-in y metes tropas en buen numero o paras la guerra con un alto el fuego y negocias algo que te sea un poco favorable. Eso de me repliego en una zona para centrarme en el donbass... Los ukros van a poner las fuerzas alli y bien atrincheradas, ya no vas a pillarlos por sorpresa.
> 
> La cosa está tomando un cariz de la guerra de finlandia en el 39. Pero Stalin le hecho más cojones y mando cientos de miles a la picadora de carne.
> 
> Es una puta gilipollez de guerra y Rusia está haciendo el ridi.



Está haciendo el ridi según tus conocimientos de estrategia militar, que siendo funcionario y vago (esto lo dices tú), deben tender a cero.


----------



## hartman (4 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Todas las unidades del ejercito Ukro tienen incluidas subunidades nazis para controlar la lealtad.



como comisarios politicos.


----------



## Seronoser (4 Abr 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Muy buen artículo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy recomendable su lectura


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

*La vida subterránea en el metro de Kiev continúa pese a la retirada de Rusia.*
En lo peor de la guerra en la capital de Ucrania, unas 15.000 personas se refugiaron de las bombas en el metro de Kiev, ciudad que ahora respira con la retirada de las tropas rusas, aunque todavía unos 4.000 kievitas siguen viviendo en el subterráneo porque no se fían de las intenciones rusas. "Nos quedamos aquí, preferimos estar en el metro hasta que las cosas se aclaren porque no sabemos qué puede pasar. Mira todo lo sucedido, no podemos confiar en Rusia", asegura Svitlana, de 62 años, sentada en la colchoneta que se ha convertido en su espacio vital, junto a su hija Anna, embarazada de siete meses.

Las dos, junto con el esposo de Anna, se cobijaron desde el segundo día de la guerra en la estación "Héroes de Dnipra", en el distrito de Obolon, al norte de Kiev, desde donde el Ejército ruso primero acechó la capital, cuyos habitantes no creen que la ofensiva haya terminado. "Oíamos las explosiones casi cada segundo. Se veían los tanques acercándose y misiles cayendo casi cada segundo. Estaban a solo tres kilómetros de casa", explica Svitlana sobre por qué decidieron trasladarse al subterráneo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

Desmilitarización de la 25ª Brigada de Transporte de Aviación de Ucrania en Melitopol.


----------



## Pato Sentado (4 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los perrosdistas ya han dejado claro desde el 2020 que son putas del establishment, meros agentes o comerciales de turno. No dicen la verdad ni aunque les paguen... Bueno, les pagan por decir lo contrario, que coño...



En Siria aparte de dar total veracidad a los Cascos Blancos y al Observatorio de Londres, crearon conceptos tan inverosímiles como "cortacabezas buenos"


----------



## John Nash (4 Abr 2022)

Hay una dictadura en Francia que mata de manera despiadada y silenciosa:



Es lo que tienen unas elecciones presidenciales. Los media están obligados a dar la palabra a todos, antes de silenciarlos de nuevo durante cinco años.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Abr 2022)

Posible nueva matanza en Bodoryanka.

Fuente ukra


----------



## Tierra Azul (4 Abr 2022)

<estilo @rejon >
"Zopensky cabrón, este hombre es un asesino, el tribunal internacional de la Haya deberia de condenarlo, o sino que lo maten por Dios! Es un asesino! hijo de puta!"
</estilo @rejon >


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)

ADVERTENCIA! ¡CONTENIDO GRÁFICO EXTRA! Los nazis de las Fuerzas Armadas de #Ukraine incluso se burlan de los cadáveres. En video, un soldado ucraniano corta con un cuchillo la cara del soldado ruso muerto. ¿Sigues pensando que no hay nazis en Ucrania? Bueno 


Spoiler


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

*Londres acusa a Rusia de haber cruzado "hace tiempo el umbral de la barbarie"*
*Rusia *"ha cruzado hace tiempo el umbral de la barbarie" con las medidas que ha adoptado en Ucrania, según ha afirmado este lunes un portavoz del Gobierno británico. La fuente oficial de Downing Street ha apuntado que las escenas vistas en los medios de comunicación este fin de semana sobre la guerra en Ucrania son "bárbaras".


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

*Los refugiados ucranianos en España podrán cobrar ayudas al alquiler tras seis meses en el país y el IMV al año.*
Los *refugiados ucranianos *que lleguen a España podrán beneficiarse de ayudas al alquiler a partir de seis meses de su llegada al país y percibir el Ingreso Mínimo Vital (IMV) con un año de residencia, según ha confirmado el Ministro de Inclusión, Seguridad Social y Migraciones, José Luis Escrivá.


----------



## Casino (4 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1012811
> 
> 
> *Comenzó el asalto al distrito de Primorsky de Mariupol
> ...




Que mapita más cuco, ¿ya no hay mapitas de colores de toda Ucrania?

¿Se acabó la finta? ¿o queda alguna fintita más?





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

*La presidenta del Parlamento Europeo pide "embargos vinculantes" de energías rusas.*
La presidenta del Parlamento Europeo, Roberta Metsola, ha hecho un llamamiento a los dirigentes de los 27 para instaurar "embargos vinculantes" sobre las importaciones energéticas rusas y ha acusado a Rusia de haber cometido "crímenes de guerra" en Ucrania.

"Europa debe acelerar su política de dependencia cero del Kremlin, liberarse del suministro energético ruso, imponer embargos vinculantes y dejar de financiar indirectamente las bombas", ha declarado Metsola en la apertura del pleno del Parlamento Europeo en Estrasburgo.


----------



## Seronoser (4 Abr 2022)

En este vídeo dice dos mentiras:
a) USA no ha liberado 180 millones de barriles, sino que libera 1 millón al día, que no es lo mismo.
b) El petróleo no ha bajado...en estos momentos ha subido más de un 2% y está en más de 106 dólares.

No sé por qué haces publicidad de este canal, cuando no saben comentar ni las noticias de hoy.

Edito: Desde que el del vídeo nos ha demostrado su absoluta ignorancia analizando, el petróleo ya ha escalado a casi 108 dólares


----------



## MAEZAL (4 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Eso sería si la hubiese cagado uno o dos de los que están implicados en el montaje. Pero el caso es que con todas las "pruebas" que anda poniendo la gente en redes sociales que según ellos demuestran que es un montaje, pues en ese montaje la han cagado unos cuantos.
> 
> Es muy inverosímil pensar que los ucranianos se van tomar tantas molestias en hacer este montaje pero que luego no se molestan en comprobar y recomprobar que en los vídeos que van hacer rular por ahí los "crisis actors" no se muevan.



Discrepo, sus montajes son bastante burdos, veanse los croma de Zelensky.

De hecho dan por supuesto que la opinión pública traga con todo...


----------



## Seronoser (4 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si pagan la fiesta, corren con todos los gastos, el diesel para los carros incluido !!!.
> 
> PD- Corren con los gastos los usanos, mejor dicho los curritos europeos pagamos la orgia de sangre.



Pero cuánto te crees que le dura la gasofa a un tanque?


----------



## Tierra Azul (4 Abr 2022)

offtopic: me acabo de enterar que Elon Musk ha comprado enteramente Twitter, vaya , vaya, dejaran hablar sobre lo que pasa realmente en Ucrania y otras cosas molestas para los putos anglosionistas?


----------



## Tierra Azul (4 Abr 2022)

@Sir Torpedo ?
Te aviso que Italia va ya cuesta abajo


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (4 Abr 2022)

Parece que los alemanes quieren guerra y habrían nacionalizado la parte alemana de Grazprom.

*El regulador alemán se hace cargo de Gazprom Germania para garantizar el suministro de energía*
Por Vera Eckert










Parece que los Alemania nacionalizado la parte de grazprom en Alemania. Va a haber un cristo.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)

AMMforo dijo:


> Es malo castigar al ladrón?



Te lo voy a explicar como si fueses subnormal (que lo eres). Desde la Antigua Roma existe una cosa que se llama justicia, y es impartida por insittuciones públicas que la aplican con relación a los delitos, siendo está gradual, a mayor delito mas pena. Lo que tu llamas castigar se llama linchar, es decir, asesinar fuera de toda ley, y es a su vez un crimen, que debe ser castigado. ¿lo pillas o te hago un dibujo?


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

Hoy salió en la Tv una politóloga Rusa diciendo que habían notificado a la madre de un soldado ruso que este había fallecido haciendo unas prácticas o maniobras militares pero no le reconocieron que la muerte fuese estando en Ucrania o por haber participado en el conflicto con lo que en principio no le iban a pagar los 7 millones de rublos que prometían a las familias de los fallecidos.

Y como este, me imagino que unos cuantos más que no creo que vayan a reconocer ni pagar. Supongo que en ese sentido es buena la identificación de los rusos por parte de Ucrania para que las familias lo sepan, aún así supongo que Rusia se las ingeniara para bloquearles el acceso a internet o que no puedan demostrar o reclamar ese pago


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ADVERTENCIA! ¡CONTENIDO GRÁFICO EXTRA! Los nazis de las Fuerzas Armadas de #Ukraine incluso se burlan de los cadáveres. En video, un soldado ucraniano corta con un cuchillo la cara del soldado ruso muerto. ¿Sigues pensando que no hay nazis en Ucrania? Bueno
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Da asco y está pixelado....


----------



## Salamandra (4 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Todas las unidades del ejercito Ukro tienen incluidas subunidades nazis para controlar la lealtad.



Pero que engendro hay ahí y que de mierda se arrastra para que estemos en este nivel de idiocia en los países de la OTAN.

Bueno, aquí siempre nos consolábamos en que nuestros soldaditos iban en misiones humanitarias que los invasores malos eran los otros OTAN que si se metían a pegar tiros. La verdad es que despertar de los mundos de yupi es doloroso.


----------



## pirivi-parava (4 Abr 2022)

En que se parecen los americanos a los portugueses?



Spoiler: En cruzar la frontera



para echar gasofa más barata


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

Sesión informativa de Igor Konashenkov, representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, a las 20:00 horas del 4 de abril de 2022

▪Unidades de la Milicia Popular de la República de Lugansk avanzaron 2 kilómetros en un día y bloquearon los asentamientos de NOVOTOSHKOVSKY, BOROVSKY y METELKINO.

▪Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa continuaron atacando la infraestructura militar de Ucrania.

▪Durante el día, la aviación operacional-táctica de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia golpeó 17 instalaciones militares de Ucrania.
Entre ellos: dos puestos de mando y centros de comunicación, dos depósitos de municiones y uno de combustible, así como 11 bastiones y áreas de concentración de tropas ucranianas.

▪Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron dos vehículos aéreos no tripulados en el aire cerca del pueblo de SEVERODONETSK.

▪En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial han sido destruidos: 125 aviones, 91 helicópteros, 394 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 226 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 1948 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 212 lanzacohetes múltiples, 838 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros, así como 1842 unidades de vehículos militares especiales.
#Rusia Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Fígaro (4 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Parece que los alemanes quieren guerra y habrían nacionalizado la parte alemana de Grazprom.
> 
> *El regulador alemán se hace cargo de Gazprom Germania para garantizar el suministro de energía*
> Por Vera Eckert
> ...




Follarrusos inventandose supuestos y enormes beneficios de la decisión en 3,2,1...


----------



## vettonio (4 Abr 2022)

Stanbrook dijo:


> Testigos de primera mano.



Tengo la impresión de que José Andrés se ha metido en un buen lío.

Yo en su lugar salía de Ucrania cuanto antes y con cualquier excusa.


----------



## niraj (4 Abr 2022)

t.me/kornilov1968/9947




[ Photo ]
El Financial Times está terriblemente preocupado por el hecho de que Twitter no tiene tiempo para banear las cuentas con el hashtag #IStandWithPutin ("estoy con Putin"). E incluso llega a un pensamiento sedicioso: ¡que el apoyo a las acciones de Rusia es realmente amplio en los países de África y Asia! ¡ Incluso sin propaganda rusa! ¡Dios mío! ¡Los anuncios del FT serán prohibidos en los extremistas Twitter y Facebook ?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Abr 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Paso de leérmelo.
> 
> Si Kiev hubiera sido un objetivo principal ¿por qué es precisamente el primero que se abandona?
> 
> No hay más preguntas, señoría.



Uno de ellos, no el principal en sí.

Porque o bien no pueden asumir ese coste o son incapaces con lo que tienen desplegado. A no ser que nos vayamos ya a las teorías de las fintas locas pero ahí ya no voy a entrar, quien quiera creer en ese tipo de cosas pues allá el.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

El día 40 de la operación especial de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas en Ucrania estuvo marcado por la noticia de la liberación del asentamiento de Novobakhmutovka, un avance significativo de las fuerzas aliadas en Mariupol, así como la eliminación de un grupo de sabotaje en la región de Kiev por las fuerzas de la Guardia Rusa.


----------



## Giles Amaury (4 Abr 2022)

MAEZAL dijo:


> Discrepo, sus montajes son bastante burdos, veanse los croma de Zelensky.
> 
> De hecho dan por supuesto que la opinión pública traga con todo...



¿Lo de Zelensky con el croma alguna vez lo trataron de presentar como que estaba en una calle de Kiev? Porque él no creo que diga en esos vídeos "hola, estoy aquí en una calle de Kiev. Simplemente utilizarían el croma para dar la idea a la gente de que les está hablando desde algún lugar en Kiev. En las otras intervenciones que hace Zelensky a parlamentos o congresos extranjeros las hace desde el interior del lugar donde este y no utiliza el croma. El utilizar el croma sería una manera también de distinguir esas intervenciones que hace en directo de los mensajes grabados que luego se comparten por redes sociales.

No sé qué otros montajes burdos han hecho los ucranianos


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

No cabe comentario alguno ante esta atrocidad y masacre provocada por Rusia. Solo queda el consuelo de exigir un juicio sumarísimo contra lesa humanidad para todos aquellos que ha ordenado esta barbarie y aquellos que lo han ejecutado. 

Esa sería la única paz que encontraría tanto crimen a gente inocente.


----------



## John Nash (4 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> @Sir Torpedo ?
> Te aviso que Italia va ya cuesta abajo











Francia salva el apagón con las interconexiones y cortando la luz a su gran industria


Francia ha logrado salvarse del apagón gracias a las interconexiones y a la reducción de 800 MW en su consumo de electricidad para poder hacer frente a la tensión del suministro eléctrico anunciada por su operador del sistema, RTE, este fin de semana.



www.eleconomista.es













La deuda de la Seguridad Social crece un 135% desde su nivel pre-crisis


El mejor comportamiento que presenta el déficit de la Seguridad Social española está muy lejos de significar que se acabaron los problemas financieros en las cuentas de esta Administración. Su deuda muestra una evolución mucho más negativa, ya que continúa al alza y se ha más que duplicado (al...



 www.eleconomista.es













La crisis revoluciona los derivados eléctricos y abre un frente legal a bancos y energéticas


El repunte golpea a algunas pequeñas comercializadoras y productoras fijaron un precio de venta, pero no cubrieron el de compra. Endesa, Repsol y bancos, entre los emisores




www.elconfidencial.com





COMERCIALIZADORAS AL BORDE DE LA QUIEBRA









Los expertos avisan de subidas de hasta el 28 % en los productos básicos que disparan la pobreza


La crisis energética, la guerra en Ucrania o el reciente paro de los transportistas provocan un aumento de los precios de los alimentos y los consumidores alertan de las graves consecuencias de la espiral alcista




www.levante-emv.com


----------



## Zhukov (4 Abr 2022)

Sobre la próxima batalla en el saliente de Donbass









«Донбасская дуга» станет самой масштабной битвой в XXI веке - Свободная Пресса - Украина. Спецоперация. Новости. Новости Украины. Спецоперация на Украине. Спецоперация на Украине онлайн. Спецоперация на Украине последние новости. Новости спецоперации.


«Секта свидетелей Чернобаевки» закупает горилку, чтобы отметить перемогу над Россией




svpressa.ru


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2022)

Se ha tardado mucho en publicar esta foto.

Un padre intentaba sacar a su hijo de la zona de guerra en el centro de Mariupol. Había nazis en esta intersección. Padre e hijo murieron por disparos de armas pequeñas.

Hoy me enteré de que están enterrados. Por eso sólo lo publico ahora...

t.me/boris_rozhin/39666


----------



## niraj (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (4 Abr 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> si lees la prensa rusa ya hay todo un argumentario alrededor de jarkov, se habla cotinuamente de que los azov estan alli instalados (los que no han caíd den Maripoul) y de que atacan a los prorusos y se impide la salida de la población
> 
> vamos que es casi seguro que van a ir a por jarkov porque ya se está hablando y mucho a la población rusa sobre la ciudad y que está llena de nazis
> 
> Odesaa es algo táctico, puede que si y puede que antes que Jarkv pero Jarkov es un objetivo seguro



en Jarkov no hay "Azov", este es el ejercito privado de Akhmetov para defender sus industrias
hay mas "Azov" en Zaporozhie donde este oligarca tiene mas factorias y quiza haya algunos en en Kiev

Jarkov tiene oligarcas distintos, en principal es Feldman, cuyo centro comercial que albergaba MLRS y blindados ya fue reventado
alli hay batallones nazis "Khrakiv" y el "Cuerpo Nacional" de Avakov.
El "Smerch" (Tornado) , ese de los violadores de niños, creo que tambien se basa en Jarkov
La Guarnicion de Jarkov es bastante mas grande que la de Mariupol, es la segunda ciudad del pais

al "AIdar" esta mayormente en el Donbass, sobre todo el Lugansk (Severodonetsk) y la zona principal de Kramatorsk

en Dnipropetrovsk esta Kolomoisky con sus batallones nazis "Dnipro-1" , "Dinipro-2", etc...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El comisario Semyon Pegov mostró una boina militar francesa encontrada entre las pertenencias personales de "Azov" en Mariupol y descubrimos a qué división pertenece.
> 
> Pertenece a la 13ª semibrigada de la legión extranjera, tropas de infantería motorizada. Sus combatientes participaron en operaciones militares francesas en África y Oriente Medio.



Eso es lo que intenta evitar Macron a toda costa…negocia con Putin que no saque nada la víspera de las votaciones.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Tengo la impresión de que José Andrés se ha metido en un buen lío.
> 
> Yo en su lugar salía de Ucrania cuanto antes y con cualquier excusa.



Y tanto, lo he visto en Gangrena 3, el comisario político de la cadena lo ha entrevistado, ha intentado que corrobore la falsa bandera, pero el cocinillas lo ha despachado con un "para eso están vuestros periodistas, yo me limito a dar de comer a la gente", por mas que ha insistido el turiferario el cocinillas no ha cedido, no creo que esto les haya gustado a los esbirros de Zopensky.


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2022)

Lavrov ha anunciado una conferencia de prensa para presentar la situación real de los asesinatos de civiles en Bucha. Estamos esperando.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39662


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

Ucrania nunca ha puesto en riesgo existencial a Rusia, sin embargo Rusia de facto esta destruyendo la propia existencia de Ucrania, asi que las lecciones cutres de algunos se las pueden meter donde les quepan.


----------



## chemarin (4 Abr 2022)

Ese es el tema que SÍ tienen gas.


----------



## hartman (4 Abr 2022)

orban malo en la secta ejque no ha sancionadfo a rusia ejque tilda de malo a zelensky.
a ver queridos lameculos del nwo mirad por un instante por los ojos de un hungaro que depende del gas ruso un 90% y que tiene una minoria hungara en la parte occidental de ucrania que no se reconoce el hungaro como idioma en fin lo que me diga mi amo soros...


----------



## .Kaikus (4 Abr 2022)

Podria ser un "asesor frances" o un ucraniano veterano de la Legion Extranjera, los gabachos enviaron a cuatro serbios tatuados, soldados de La Legion Etrangere a matar a Slodoban Milosevic y no pasaron de la aduana, cuatro tipos tatuados que hacia años que no pisaban su pais de origen y con el maletero del coche lleno de armas.    



PD- La primera vez que visite Serbia, paso el primer control aduanero y el siguiente policia me empieza a hablar, yo pense *"como domino el serbocroata, lo entiendo todo", *el poli me estaba hablando en un perfecto español, gente preparada, profesionales, Chapeau !!!.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Los hijos y mujeres de estos psicópatas ahora están refugiados en España en casas de gente solidaria y responsable.



Eso es un deja vu, cuando la guerra de Siria, Critina Lopez Chirli entrevistó a una familia de refugiados sirios, venian del califato, la gorda comentó riendo: "ja, ja, ja., eran todos del ISIS, pero gente muy normalita, oyes".


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

Rusia ya esta tardando en demostrar que el genocidio de Bucha no es responsabilidad suya. Las evidencias son enormes, ahora es Rusia quien debe demostrar su inocencia.


----------



## Casino (4 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El día 40 de la operación especial de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas en Ucrania estuvo marcado por la noticia de la liberación del asentamiento de Novobakhmutovka, un avance significativo de las fuerzas aliadas en Mariupol, así como la eliminación de un grupo de sabotaje en la región de Kiev por las fuerzas de la Guardia Rusa.




40 días para "liberar" una aldea de menos de 900 habitantes a 25 kilómetros al norte de Donetsk.
Que bien ¿eh?, el plan va de puta madre, enhorabuena, ¿añade esto mucho rojo al mapita de colores?.

Seguro que ahora hay unos cuantos habitantes menos. Como se ha eliminado a un grupo de "saboteadores"....
Y lavadoras no habrá quedado ni una. Putas lavadoras nazis....


SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (4 Abr 2022)

El ridículo del ejercito ruso es épico.


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Abr 2022)

_El intento de Rusia de rodear y capturar Kiev ha fracasado tras encontrar una feroz resistencia por parte de las fuerzas ucranianas y una mala ejecución por parte de los militares rusos. También se ha levantado el asedio a Chernihiv.
La captura de Kiev era uno de los objetivos clave de Rusia. El sur (Mar Negro y Mar de Azov) y el este (Donbas) son los otros objetivos, y los combates continúan allí. Rusia sigue controlando un territorio considerable e intenta rodear a las tropas ucranianas en el este.
Hace una semana, Rusia anunció que se retiraba de Kiev después de "lograr sus objetivos" y con el fin de desescalar, y que cambiaría los recursos para centrarse en la región de Donbas. Claramente es propaganda. La derrota de Rusia en Kiev ciertamente no era parte de su plan.
Los militares rusos avanzaron hasta las afueras del este y el oeste de Kiev, pero no lograron mantener sus fuerzas debido a la superioridad de la perseverancia y las tácticas ucranianas, a los problemas logísticos rusos, a la incompetencia táctica y a la incapacidad de destinar más recursos a la lucha.
Está claro que los dirigentes/militares rusos llegaron a la conclusión de que verter más recursos en las fauces de Kiev no les ayudaría a lograr su objetivo. Los militares rusos perdieron un número significativo de vehículos blindados y tropas en la operación de Kiev ......, aunque creo que la cifra de 40.000 muertos y heridos que se maneja está inflada.
Hay que tener en cuenta que todavía no conocemos el alcance de las pérdidas de Ucrania en la batalla por Kiev. Las fuerzas ucranianas también tendrán que consolidarse y reajustarse para el próximo combate.
Aunque la pérdida de Rusia en Kiev ciertamente escuece a Putin y a Moscú, sirvió para inmovilizar los recursos ucranianos que se necesitan en el este y el sur, donde Rusia ha logrado importantes avances y teóricamente tiene ventaja con líneas de suministro más cortas, control de los mares, etc.
"Teóricamente" porque no está claro si Rusia aprenderá de sus errores en Kiev. La pérdida de Kiev es un trago muy amargo para los militares rusos. Si Rusia quiere tener éxito en el este y el sur, tendrá que adaptarse y destinar más recursos.
Ucrania podrá desplazar recursos hacia el sur y el este, pero deberá seguir dedicando unidades a defender Kiev, Chernihiv, Kharkiv, etc. A corto plazo, es muy poco probable que se produzca una nueva ofensiva rusa contra Kiev, pero Ucrania debe permanecer atenta.
Rusia ha intensificado sus operaciones en el Donbas y en el este. Izium cayó la semana pasada y las tropas rusas están avanzando lentamente hacia el sur, mientras que las fuerzas rusas en la orilla oriental y occidental del río Dniéper están intentando empujar hacia el norte Zaporizhzhia y Kryvyi Rih.
Los combates en las afueras de Mykolaiv continúan y las fuerzas ucranianas contraatacan para intentar detener el avance ruso hacia el oeste, en dirección a Odesa, el último gran puerto en manos ucranianas en el Mar Negro. Rusia ha lanzado ataques con misiles contra Odesa
Los errores de Rusia (excluyendo las cuestiones tácticas) son que subestimó la voluntad de los ucranianos de defender Kiev, y sobreestimó su capacidad de luchar eficazmente en múltiples frentes.
A Rusia le habría venido mejor centrarse en la región de Kharkiv y en el sur y el este, con una operación limitada para atar a las fuerzas ucranianas al norte de Kiev. Habría tenido más recursos para las operaciones en esos teatros.
La victoria de Ucrania en Kiev es significativa, pero debe considerarse como una victoria en una batalla de la guerra. Rusia sigue controlando un territorio importante en el sur y el este, y está presionando con sus ofensivas.
Las sanciones aún no han quebrado la economía rusa ni han provocado el derrocamiento de Putin (hay indicios de que la popularidad de Putin puede aumentar, pero no está claro). Algunos países de la OTAN/UE, encabezados por Alemania, se resisten a aumentar las sanciones debido a su dependencia del gas/petróleo ruso.
El presidente Zelensky ha cedido en varias demandas rusas, como la neutralidad y el estatus de no OTAN. La cuestión del territorio será un punto de fricción importante, y probablemente lo dicte el éxito o el fracaso en el campo de batalla. Esta guerra nunca iba a ser rápida._


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Parece que los alemanes quieren guerra y habrían nacionalizado la parte alemana de Grazprom.
> 
> *El regulador alemán se hace cargo de Gazprom Germania para garantizar el suministro de energía*
> Por Vera Eckert
> ...




La semana pasada Grazprom abandono las filiales alemanas.


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

Todo es una hipocresía barata. Por una parte comprando gas ruso y financiando la guerra y por otra parte imponiendo sanciones. No sirve para nada. 

Después de ver esas imágenes lamentables y terroríficas vamos a seguir comprando gas ruso. 

Señores busquen una solución y no compren gas ruso de lo contrario también somos cómplices de la masacre rusa. Si hace falta entrar en guerra, se puede plantear pero no dejar a un vecino europeo ver cómo lo masacran.


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia ya esta tardando en demostrar que el genocidio de Bucha no es responsabilidad suya. Las evidencias son enormes, ahora es Rusia quien debe demostrar su inocencia.


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Todo es una hipocresía barata. Por una parte comprando gas ruso y financiando la guerra y por otra parte imponiendo sanciones. No sirve para nada.
> 
> Después de ver esas imágenes lamentables y terroríficas vamos a seguir comprando gas ruso.
> 
> Señores busquen una solución y no compren gas ruso de lo contrario también somos cómplices de la masacre rusa. Si hace falta entrar en guerra, se puede plantear pero no dejar a un vecino europeo ver cómo lo masacran.


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

Si los propios rusos se creen las palabras de Lavrov acerca de la no autoría rusa de la masacre en Bucha, es que realmente han llegado al punto del lavado de cerebro 100% . 

Actores... igual se tragan que son hombrecillos verdes venidos de Marte...


----------



## Impresionante (4 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _El intento de Rusia de rodear y capturar Kiev ha fracasado tras encontrar una feroz resistencia por parte de las fuerzas ucranianas y una mala ejecución por parte de los militares rusos. También se ha levantado el asedio a Chernihiv.
> La captura de Kiev era uno de los objetivos clave de Rusia. El sur (Mar Negro y Mar de Azov) y el este (Donbas) son los otros objetivos, y los combates continúan allí. Rusia sigue controlando un territorio considerable e intenta rodear a las tropas ucranianas en el este.
> Hace una semana, Rusia anunció que se retiraba de Kiev después de "lograr sus objetivos" y con el fin de desescalar, y que cambiaría los recursos para centrarse en la región de Donbas. Claramente es propaganda. La derrota de Rusia en Kiev ciertamente no era parte de su plan.
> Los militares rusos avanzaron hasta las afueras del este y el oeste de Kiev, pero no lograron mantener sus fuerzas debido a la superioridad de la perseverancia y las tácticas ucranianas, a los problemas logísticos rusos, a la incompetencia táctica y a la incapacidad de destinar más recursos a la lucha.
> ...



Lo escribe uno del "_Project of the Foundation for Defense of Democracies"_.

Lo pongo en cuarentena


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Abr 2022)

_Evacuación de civiles de Mariupol. Llevan brazaletes blancos. Menciono este detalle porque es de gran importancia para comprender a quiénes no representan una amenaza y quién podría atacarlos de otro modo._


----------



## .Kaikus (4 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El gobierno libanés ha declarado la quiebra total del Banco Central del Líbano y del propio gobierno. No hay dinero para pagar las obligaciones.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/39603



Saudies y Norteamericanos llevaban tiempo intentando arrodillar a los libaneses.


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Si los propios rusos se creen las palabras de Lavrov acerca de la no autoría rusa de la masacre en Bucha, es que realmente han llegado al punto del lavado de cerebro 100% .
> 
> Actores... igual se tragan que son hombrecillos verdes venidos de Marte...


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

Qué espera Europa para echar a los Embajadores de Putin? --- y si es posible a patadas.


----------



## Nico (4 Abr 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> El mercado del gas se ha roto y cada uno busca pillar su cacho.
> El mercado uropeo parece ser interesante
> Ver archivo adjunto 1012766
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1012765




Qué fácil es jugar con los mapas... esa línea de gasoducto pasa por dos o tres (o cuatro o cinco) zonas repletas de conflictos, guerrillas y señores de la guerra. Lo va a mantener abierto y operativo Papá Noel y el Hada Carlota.


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Azrael_II (4 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Saudies y Norteamericanos llevaban tiempo intentando arrodillar a los libaneses.



China debería actuar ya


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2022)

Se ha filtrado en Internet un vídeo de Bucha, fechado el 29 de marzo, en el que no se ven cadáveres de civiles "asesinados" por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas

El vídeo muestra los mismos lugares donde, unos días después, los militares ucranianos que entraron en la ciudad de Bucha, abandonada por el ejército ruso, encontraron "ucranianos torturados hasta la muerte" esparcidos por los bordes de la carretera.

Las imágenes muestran coches reventados, equipos militares dañados, cráteres de proyectiles reventados. Incluso hay tractores nuevos, así como lugareños que pasean tranquilamente. Y ni un solo muerto. Todo esto demuestra una vez más que la historia de la "masacre de Buchan" es una pura invención destinada a inculpar a los militares rusos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39670

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## mazuste (4 Abr 2022)

"La retirada de Kiev es la escalada rusa. Es la... transformación de una operación psicológica a una guerra de manual"
*
"...Entonces, ¿ya está todo perdido para Rusia? No, no lo creo. En absoluto. Si hay suficiente voluntad, 
si hay suficiente resistencia, entonces todo es posible. El Imperio ha dado luz verde a Rusia para que 
se trague a Ucrania si puede, el resto depende de ella. Después de todo, Ucrania y los ucranianos
puedan ser reasimilados en una nación totalmente rusa. Sin embargo, ese es un proyecto que va a llevar 
décadas. A los 69 años, y probablemente sin darse cuenta, Vladimir Putin abrió el 24 de febrero un capítulo 
completamente nuevo en la historia de Rusia. Un capítulo que no va a estar presente para ver cómo termina."*


----------



## John Nash (4 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Lavrov ha anunciado una conferencia de prensa para presentar la situación real de los asesinatos de civiles en Bucha. Estamos esperando.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/39662











Lavrov: "Durante la operación militar en Ucrania muchas veces se lanzaron falsificaciones flagrantes y en ellas se basó una campaña de propaganda"


El canciller comparó la actividad de la prensa en el país con la de los Cascos Blancos en Siria.




actualidad.rt.com





"En cuanto a la campaña de desinformación, el último [...] episodio tuvo lugar en la ciudad de Bucha. Esta campaña acompaña ahora a casi todos los conflictos, *estamos acostumbrados a ella, sabemos cómo trabajan los llamados Cascos Blancos en Siria"*, indicó el canciller en una rueda de prensa, en Moscú.


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2022)

Reunión informativa del Ministerio de Defensa ruso. Principal:

✔ Unidades del LNR bloquearon Novotoshkovskoye, Borovskoye, Metelkino.

✔ Dos vehículos aéreos no tripulados fueron derribados cerca de Severodonetsk.

✔ La aviación rusa atacó 17 instalaciones militares ucranianas, entre ellas dos centros de mando y comunicaciones, dos depósitos de municiones y un depósito de combustible, así como 11 reductos y zonas de reagrupamiento de las fuerzas ucranianas.

Desde el inicio de la operación se han destruido 125 aviones, 91 helicópteros, 394 drones, 226 sistemas de misiles tierra-aire, 1.948 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate y 212 lanzacohetes múltiples

t.me/dontime/5741


----------



## Azrael_II (4 Abr 2022)

La "matanza" precede.a otras "matanza" una vez metidas esta imagen en el cerebro de los ciudadanos de Matrix, creo que intentarán una falsa bandera bacteriológica/química


----------



## ProfeInsti (4 Abr 2022)

Alemania nacionaliza la filial germana de Gazprom para garantizar el suministro de gas.


----------



## .Kaikus (4 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> *Francia declara la alerta naranja ante el riesgo de apagones por el frío y el parón de sus nucleares*
> 
> El precio alcanza casi los 3.000 euros/ MWh en la hora más crítica
> RTE pide a los franceses que reduzcan el consumo de electricidad



Pues España que compra electricidad a Francia y regala vende electricidad a Marruecos, este verano veremos si el sistema electrico nacional colapsa con los aires acondicionados...


----------



## magufone (4 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia ya esta tardando en demostrar que el genocidio de Bucha no es responsabilidad suya. Las evidencias son enormes, ahora es Rusia quien debe demostrar su inocencia.



Las evidencias no son enormes, rejon.
Hasta el Pentágono duda, manifestando que que "no puede confirmar de manera independiente" lo sucedido.


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

y tú un pifiador del hijoputin......aparte de papafritas...


----------



## coscorron (4 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La semana pasada Grazprom abandono las filiales alemanas.



Las abandono Gazprom pero no esta claro a quien le cedió la titularidad y seguramente siga siendo del estado ruso de alguna manera aunque no queda claro cual... En todo caso Alemania nacionaliza hasta el 30 de Septiembre y toma el control que no es lo mismo que confiscar, nombra presidente, consejo de administracion y toma todas las decisiones y entre ellas podría quedarse con la pasta y el gas que hay o no hacer nada de lo anterior y simplemente controlar el gas que se compra y el que se vende pero nada impide a Rusia que no fluya ni una gota más... Sigue sin cambiar nada hasta que alguno de los dos de el paso y a mi ya no me queda duda de que lo darán y nos arrastrarán a todos a la miseria.


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2022)

"El oficial fue golpeado durante dos días, al tercero fue arrastrado al sótano y allí murió por pérdida de sangre".

Testimonios de prisioneros de guerra rusos.

t.me/epoddubny/9409

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## MAEZAL (4 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> ¿Lo de Zelensky con el croma alguna vez lo trataron de presentar como que estaba en una calle de Kiev? Porque él no creo que diga en esos vídeos "hola, estoy aquí en una calle de Kiev. Simplemente utilizarían el croma para dar la idea a la gente de que les está hablando desde algún lugar en Kiev. En las otras intervenciones que hace Zelensky a parlamentos o congresos extranjeros las hace desde el interior del lugar donde este y no utiliza el croma. El utilizar el croma sería una manera también de distinguir esas intervenciones que hace en directo de los mensajes grabados que luego se comparten por redes sociales.
> 
> No sé qué otros montajes burdos han hecho los ucranianos







__





Embarazada de la maternidad de Mariupol: "No hubo ataques aéreos en el hospital"


Ahí tenéis carnaza. Prorrusos y proucras, fight... El contradictorio y extraño relato de la embarazada de Mariúpol: "No hubo ataques aéreos en el hospital"




www.burbuja.info


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Las evidencias no son enormes, rejon.
> Hasta el Pentágono duda, manifestando que que "no puede confirmar de manera independiente" lo sucedido.



cuando Rusia habla de montaje , sabe muy bien a lo que se refiere. En mi pueblo hay un refrán que no se si será conocido en mas sitios que viene a decir
*
'el ladrón cree que todos son de su condición'  *


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> cuando Rusia habla de montaje , sabe muy bien a lo que se refiere. En mi pueblo hay un refrán que no se si será conocido en mas sitios que viene a decir
> 
> *'el ladrón cree que todos son de su condición' *


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Lo escribe uno del "_Project of the Foundation for Defense of Democracies"_.
> 
> Lo pongo en cuarentena



Lo recomienda un tuitero nada sospechoso y en el texto no pone ninguna mentira, vale la pena leerlo.


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Qué espera Europa para echar a los Embajadores de Putin? --- y si es posible a patadas.


----------



## coscorron (4 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Qué fácil es jugar con los mapas... esa línea de gasoducto pasa por dos o tres (o cuatro o cinco) zonas repletas de conflictos, guerrillas y señores de la guerra. Lo va a mantener abierto y operativo Papá Noel y el Hada Carlota.



No iba a ser España el nuevo Hub del gas licuado y tal y pascual , que teníamos la posición estrategica, que teníamos el gasoducto y las regasificadoras ... Pues toma nuevo Hub

Argelia no descarta subir el precio del gas a España mientras lo mantiene al resto de Europa

Tanto va el cantaro a la fuente ...


----------



## frangelico (4 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Qué fácil es jugar con los mapas... esa línea de gasoducto pasa por dos o tres (o cuatro o cinco) zonas repletas de conflictos, guerrillas y señores de la guerra. Lo va a mantener abierto y operativo Papá Noel y el Hada Carlota.



Bueno, es malo pero mejor que esto que patrocina Jorge Javier VI y que exige para su mantenimiento una fuerza naval.


----------



## Giles Amaury (4 Abr 2022)

MAEZAL dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo por más que he visto lo de ese hospital no alcanzo a entender que es lo que hay en el ataque que lo hace un montaje.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (4 Abr 2022)

Todo indica que mas pronto que tarde Rusia va acortar el suministro de gas a Alemania, creo que nadie sabe las consecuencias reales de esto. En todo caso una vez mas vamos a ver perder a la sociedad Europea y algunos aquí dando palmadas a quienes una y otra vez nos traicionan.

*Solo os falta salir a las 8, pero ojo que están preparando medidas para todos, todas y todes.*


----------



## ProfeInsti (4 Abr 2022)

*Hallados muertos la alcaldesa de la localidad de Motiyin, cercana a Kiev y su marido e hijo.*


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Abr 2022)

_MARIUPOL 1/3

Esta va a ser LA historia explosiva de toda la saga 404, no la falsa bandera de Bucha. 
Sí, hay una serie de mandamases de la OTAN que siguen escondidos con los neonazis de Azov en las entrañas de Azovstal. 
Sin embargo, la clave es lo que ocurría en este subterráneo 8 pisos más abajo.

MARIUPOL 2/3

Los prisioneros civiles de la "Biblioteka" del aeropuerto de Mariupol dijeron que se les amenazaba constantemente con enviarlos a una fosa, de la que nunca volverían. 
La "fosa" puede haber sido un laboratorio biológico subterráneo gestionado por la OTAN en Azovstal. 
El propietario de Avostal, Akhmetov, está asustado.

MARIUPOL 3/3
Los experimentos bio-militares en 404 fueron llevados a cabo por la empresa de Akhmetov, Metabiota. 
El Comité de Investigación Ruso está coleccionando frenéticamente pruebas para un VERDADERO y próximo Juicio de Nuremberg-2. 
Así que la verdadera historia de la fosa siniestra" saldrá pronto a la luz._


----------



## coscorron (4 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Bueno, es malo pero mejor que esto que patrocina Jorge Javier VI y que exige para su mantenimiento una fuerza naval.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1012888



La Von der Leyen habla de una fabrica de hidrogeno verde en el Congo .. Ni tan mal, de aquí al verano lo tenemos hecho.


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

Cuando fue la matanza de Srebrenica, al principio se puso en duda su veracidad, y a día de hoy, muchos serbios siguen negado la matanza de 11.000 personas, por eso, pensar que el tiempo pondrá todo en su sitio es muy dudoso. 

Los rusos y sus satélites políticos y mediáticos lo pondrán siempre en duda. 

Ejemplo la matanza de Katlyn, en que 30.000 mandos militares polacos fueron asesinados por las tropas de Stalin, y hasta el gobierno de Yeltsin, los rusos le echaban la culpa a los nazis...


----------



## ccartech (4 Abr 2022)

el arquitecto dijo:


> están los corresponsales de guerra, que se juegan el pellejo todos los putos días, vomitando todavía de lo que se han encontrado en bucha para que vengan estos a decir que es un montaje
> 
> no han salido del puto sótano de su madre en 5 años y saben distinguir un "montaje" por 4 fotos...
> na, no saben, son putos loros



Este fin de semana llego un corresponsal argentino que estubo en Kiev hasta la semana pasada.
Cuando mataron a la periodista Rusa mostro que el auto habia sido impactado por un proyectil lanzado desde tierra, a corta distancia del vehiculo y resalto que el ataque estaba dirigido a ella, ya que no hubo otros daños y o personas heridas.
Al otro dia empezo a hablar del misil que mato a la periodista , al final supone que la mato un misil rusos.

Nunca informo de una sola persona atada a un arbol, ni hablo de ningun acto de violencia por parte de las milicias o el ejercito Ucraniano.
Yo pense, es logico esta ahi, se debe cuidar.
Volvio y hace lo mismo.
Lo respecte por haber estado en el lugar.
Pero es mas que claro que esta para enviar un mensaje.
No esperes no sorprenderte de algunos corresponsales de guerra.
No digo que sea cierto o no la matanza por parte de los Rusos.
Ahora, es mas que extraño que no dejen levantar pruebas ni investigar.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

❗ La situación en Mariupol a las 21:00 horas del 4 de abril de 2022

▪ En la parte de la margen izquierda de la ciudad, la lucha se ha desplazado más allá de la calle Meotid. Ya hay una retaguardia fuerte en la calle Azovostalskaya.

▪ De Pravoberezhny Mariupol, hay numerosos informes de combates activos en Cheryomushki y el secto adyacente. El caldero en el distrito de Primorsky se está encogiendo lentamente.

▪Sin cambios en el Distrito Centro.

Mapa en alta resolución

#mapa #Mariupol #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Alvin Red (4 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Alemania nacionaliza la filial germana de Gazprom para garantizar el suministro de gas.



Primero link a la noticia, aunque sea en Teutón (Alemán).
Segundo nacionalizan una comercializadora, que bien, es como nacionalizar un colmado y pensar que te van a regalar las verduras.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (4 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _MARIUPOL 1/3
> 
> Esta va a ser LA historia explosiva de toda la saga 404, no la falsa bandera de Bucha.
> Sí, hay una serie de mandamases de la OTAN que siguen escondidos con los neonazis de Azov en las entrañas de Azovstal.
> ...



habra que ver que hay en la fosa de Azovstal pero apesta a laboratorios OTAN


----------



## niraj (4 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Parece que los alemanes quieren guerra y habrían nacionalizado la parte alemana de Grazprom.
> 
> *El regulador alemán se hace cargo de Gazprom Germania para garantizar el suministro de energía*
> Por Vera Eckert
> ...



...Y estos son los que decian que no quieren pagar en rublos porque no estaba expresamente especificado en el contrato....


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)

A Zopensky le crecen sus hermanos (enanos)


----------



## Subliminal& (4 Abr 2022)

Lonchafinistachamberi dijo:


> El ridículo del ejercito ruso es épico.



bueno si eso lo dice un nazi como tú, entonces esque Rusia va ganando y es épico


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Abr 2022)

Ruso=malo, pero todos quieren sus turistas.

Francia reanudó visa a rusos de 1 abril.
Albània permite entrada sin visa hasta 30 septiembre 
Italia acepta visados.

Iz.ru


----------



## ProfeInsti (4 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Primero link a la noticia, aunque sea en Teutón (Alemán).



Alemania nacionaliza la filial germana de Gazprom para garantizar el suministro de gas


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Cuando fue la matanza de Srebrenica, al principio se puso en duda su veracidad, y a día de hoy, muchos serbios siguen negado la matanza de 11.000 personas, por eso, pensar que el tiempo pondrá todo en su sitio es muy dudoso.
> 
> Los rusos y sus satélites políticos y mediáticos lo pondrán siempre en duda.
> 
> Ejemplo la matanza de Katlyn, en que 30.000 mandos militares polacos fueron asesinados por las tropas de Stalin, y hasta el gobierno de Yeltsin, los rusos le echaban la culpa a los nazis...


----------



## arriondas (4 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Las evidencias no son enormes, rejon.
> Hasta el Pentágono duda, manifestando que que "no puede confirmar de manera independiente" lo sucedido.



Han querido hacer otra falsa bandera como las de Bosnia, Kosovo, Siria, Iraq, etc. Pero claro, en la era digital eso es un arma de doble filo; utilizas las redes sociales para difundir tu propaganda, pero existe gente es muy avispada (y muy bien informada) en ellas, y es capaz de desmontarla casi en tiempo real. No es tan difícil, ya no es como en los tiempos donde sólo tenías la tele para informarte y verlo. Cuando lo pasaban en las noticias, y listos, casi no había forma de analizar nada por parte del espectador común. Ahora... como decimos en Asturias, _ye too ponese_... Si uno quiere, los pilla con el culo al aire, no se tarda mucho en encontrar localizaciones o detalles en esos vídeos (como las cajas de las raciones de combate rusas, reconocibles gracias a Youtubers que las han probado en sus vídeos)

Vamos, que no puedes usar la misma técnica dos veces seguidas contra un mismo caballero...


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

El territorio del campamento infantil. Sótano. Todos murieron con las manos atadas. Todos fueron torturados.


----------



## mazuste (4 Abr 2022)

El asunto de Bucha tiene varias finalidades geopolíticas:
- Desmontar las negociaciones.
- Blanquear a los nazis.
- Aumentar las sanciones contra Rusia.

Buscan fabricar un Srebrenica en formato ucraniano para dar cobertura "legal" a la intervención de la OTAN.
Peligroso.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> No iba a ser España el nuevo Hub del gas licuado y tal y pascual , que teníamos la posición estrategica, que teníamos el gasoducto y las regasificadoras ... Pues toma nuevo Hub
> 
> Argelia no descarta subir el precio del gas a España mientras lo mantiene al resto de Europa
> 
> Tanto va el cantaro a la fuente ...



En España a partir de ahora hay mucho sol, no hace falta gas


----------



## delhierro (4 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *Hallados muertos la alcaldesa de la localidad de Motiyin, cercana a Kiev y su marido e hijo.*



Posiblemente porque negociaron ayuda humanitaria con las tropas rusas. Todo esto ya se ha visto durante 8 años en la parte este, y a nadie en occidente le importo una mierda. Ahora lo siguen haciendo a la luz del dia con cientos de personas torturadas atadas a las farolas y exactamente lo mismo. Simplemente estan dando un paso más, y culpan a los rusos de sus purgas.


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Abr 2022)

Tenemos a Gaviotón currando intensamente esta tarde, haciendo méritos en génova 13 para que se olvide su pasado fracasadiano


----------



## ccartech (4 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Todo indica que mas pronto que tarde Rusia va acortar el suministro de gas a Alemania, creo que nadie sabe las consecuencias reales de esto. En todo caso una vez mas vamos a ver perder a la sociedad Europea y algunos aquí dando palmadas a quienes una y otra vez nos traicionan.
> 
> *Solo os falta salir a las 8, pero ojo que están preparando medidas para todos, todas y todes.*



Algunos olvidan que una de las causa de la invasion de Hitler a Rusia fue el combustible.


----------



## magufone (4 Abr 2022)

Ese 


rejon dijo:


> cuando Rusia habla de montaje , sabe muy bien a lo que se refiere. En mi pueblo hay un refrán que no se si será conocido en mas sitios que viene a decir
> 
> *'el ladrón cree que todos son de su condición' *



Refran que esta muy bien pero como prueba ante un tribunal igual no vale.
No se puede acusar de propaganda a todo lo que viene de un lado y tragar todo lo del otro.
Y genocidio son palabras mayores y hay que probarlo. Y decir que hay una fosa con 280 cuerpos sin haber ni excavado nada no es prueba de nada por ejemplo. En estos ultimos años por todo el mundo hemos visto hasta como se fabricaban fosas comunes trayendo cuerpos de otros lados, algunos con mas años que las momias egipcias. Tenemos algun video de la guardia nacional ucraniana entrando en Bucha y del alcalde como 3 o 4 dias antes y ni mu del asunto.
Asi que desde luego para investigar, da.


----------



## vettonio (4 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Y tanto, lo he visto en Gangrena 3, el comisario político de la cadena lo ha entrevistado, ha intentado que corrobore la falsa bandera, pero el cocinillas lo ha despachado con un "para eso están vuestros periodistas, yo me limito a dar de comer a la gente", por mas que ha insistido el turiferario el cocinillas no ha cedido, no creo que esto les haya gustado a los esbirros de Zopensky.



Gracias por la información.

Uf, uf. Pues me reafirmo en lo dicho.

Le veo camuflado en un poblado amish.


----------



## Trajanillo (4 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Tenemos a Gaviotón currando intensamente esta tarde, haciendo méritos en génova 13 para que se olvide su pasado fracasadiano



A que el bufón es fans del PP?


----------



## Impresionante (4 Abr 2022)

. Lavrov: "Durante la operación militar en Ucrania muchas veces se lanzaron falsificaciones flagrantes y en ellas se basó una campaña de propaganda"


----------



## delhierro (4 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia ya esta tardando en demostrar que el genocidio de Bucha no es responsabilidad suya. Las evidencias son enormes, ahora es Rusia quien debe demostrar su inocencia.



Es exactamente al contrario, salvo que los rusos sean culpables hasta que se demuestre su inocencia.


----------



## Subliminal& (4 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El asunto de Bucha tiene varias finalidades geopolíticas:
> - Desmontar las negociaciones.
> - Blanquear a los nazis.
> - Aumentar las sanciones contra Rusia.
> ...



lo de Bucha es como de lo Atocha, los torres Gemelas, los cascos blancos


son todos el mismo NATO OTAN


----------



## COVID 8M (4 Abr 2022)

Jajajaja. Vaya el puzle que se ha marcado el redactor para suavizar la noticia. Le ha tenido que costar su tiempo...


----------



## frangelico (4 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Algunos olvidan que una de las causa de la invasion de Hitler a Rusia fue el combustible.



Y de Pearl Harbor


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

El primer ministro polaco Kaczynski afirmó que Polonia estaría dispuesta a acoger cabezas nucleares estadounidenses y abogó por reforzar las tropas de ese país en el flanco este de la OTAN en prevención de un ataque ruso. 

Otro notable "exito" del asesino que lidera Rusia.


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> A que el bufón es fans del PP?



Hombre morigerado y de misa de domingo, que comparta intereses y argumentario con sus odiados "adversarios" sociatas es un defectillo como otro cualquiera


----------



## HUROGÁN (4 Abr 2022)

La cabeza de la serpiente de toda la vida.


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El primer ministro polaco Kaczynski afirmó que Polonia estaría dispuesta a acoger cabezas nucleares estadounidenses y abogó por reforzar las tropas de ese país en el flanco este de la OTAN en prevención de un ataque ruso.
> 
> Otro notable "exito" del asesino que lidera Rusia.


----------



## Trajanillo (4 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Ese
> 
> Refran que esta muy bien pero como prueba ante un tribunal igual no vale.
> No se puede acusar de propaganda a todo lo que viene de un lado y tragar todo lo del otro.
> ...



Claro que da para investigar y para sacar los culpables con nombres y apellidos, pero ya da igual, da igual que hayan sido los ucranianos, el relato ya están en las RRSS y en las mentes ovinas de Occidente, ese es el problema el relato, lo demás ya da igual.


----------



## magufone (4 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Han querido hacer otra falsa bandera como las de Bosnia, Kosovo, Siria, Iraq, etc. Pero claro, en la era digital eso es un arma de doble filo; utilizas las redes sociales para difundir tu propaganda, pero existe gente es muy avispada (y muy bien informada) en ellas, y es capaz de desmontarla casi en tiempo real. No es tan difícil, ya no es como en los tiempos donde sólo tenías la tele para informarte y verlo. Cuando lo pasaban en las noticias, y listos, casi no había forma de analizar nada por parte del espectador común. Ahora... como decimos en Asturias, _ye too ponese_... Si uno quiere, los pilla con el culo al aire, no se tarda mucho en encontrar localizaciones o detalles en esos vídeos (como las cajas de las raciones de combate rusas, reconocibles gracias a Youtubers que las han probado en sus vídeos)
> 
> Vamos, que no puedes usar la misma técnica dos veces seguidas contra un mismo caballero...



El "problema" es que hay video del alcalde entrando en Bucha con la guardia nacional dias antes. Podemos elucubrar o no con la posicion de los cuerpos, que porque tienen las manos sucias y los pañuelos inmaculados, que porque aparecen secos con el suelo mojado al lado... Pero el problema es que el el acusa es el que tiene que demostrarlo... Y luego estan los ucros que entraron 3 dias antes y no vieron nada raro?


----------



## magufone (4 Abr 2022)

Que


Trajanillo dijo:


> Claro que da para investigar y para sacar los culpables con nombres y apellidos, pero ya da igual, da igual que hayan sido los ucranianos, el relato ya están en las RRSS y en las mentes ovinas de Occidente, ese es el problema el relato, lo demás ya da igual.



Que es lo que cuenta en este mundo de tiktokeros, y por eso no se va a ir mas al fondo.
Pues como el covid: "ej que muere genteeeee..."


----------



## Subliminal& (4 Abr 2022)

resumen: los asesinatos de Bucha fueron obra de los servicios de fuerzas especiales de INGLATERRA


----------



## arriondas (4 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> La Von der Leyen habla de una fabrica de hidrogeno verde en el Congo .. Ni tan mal, de aquí al verano lo tenemos hecho.



El hidrógeno verde es un timo como una catedral. Poco eficiente desde el punto de vista energético (a la hora de producirlo, trasportarlo y almacenarlo, y consumirlo, podemos perder desde un 30% de la energía inicial... hasta el cien por cien), muy peligroso a la hora de manipularlo y transportarlo (no necesita llama alguna para arder), y para colmo para producirlo contamina la de Dios (con subproductos como cloro o sosa cáustica)


----------



## delhierro (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## mazuste (4 Abr 2022)

Rusia, que está siendo acusada interesadamente por Occidente
de cometer "crímenes de guerra" en Bucha, exige y promueve
investigación internacional imparcial para esclarecer los hechos.

Paradójicamente, a esta iniciativa se oponen quienes les acusan.

Es todo, su señoría.


----------



## coscorron (4 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> En España a partir de ahora hay mucho sol, no hace falta gas



Lo chungo del tema es que hay muchos que se creen que eso es así ...


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


>



Jodete cabo chusquero.....


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Abr 2022)

Henkel cierra 4 fábricas en Ucrania pero seguirá operando en Rusia 

Fuente Ukra: censor.net


----------



## mazuste (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (4 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Jodete cabo chusquero.....


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (4 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El territorio del campamento infantil. Sótano. Todos murieron con las manos atadas. Todos fueron torturados.



Rusia haciendo de Rusia.


----------



## arriondas (4 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> El "problema" es que hay video del alcalde entrando en Bucha con la guardia nacional dias antes. Podemos elucubrar o no con la posicion de los cuerpos, que porque tienen las manos sucias y los pañuelos inmaculados, que porque aparecen secos con el suelo mojado al lado... Pero el problema es que el el acusa es el que tiene que demostrarlo... Y luego estan los ucros que entraron 3 dias antes y no vieron nada raro?



Sólo por eso, el relato ya se rompe en mil pedazos. Por lo visto no vieron los cuerpos tirados por la calle hasta tres días después. Sería porque estaba oscuro, o andaban distraídos subiendo vídeos en Twitter.


----------



## coscorron (4 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> El "problema" es que hay video del alcalde entrando en Bucha con la guardia nacional dias antes. Podemos elucubrar o no con la posicion de los cuerpos, que porque tienen las manos sucias y los pañuelos inmaculados, que porque aparecen secos con el suelo mojado al lado... Pero el problema es que el el acusa es el que tiene que demostrarlo... Y luego estan los ucros que entraron 3 dias antes y no vieron nada raro?



El simple hecho de que las fotos tardaron tres días en aparecer en prensa cuando hablan de cadaveres que estaban por las calles me extraña mil ... En hacer fotos, un artículo y colgarlas en la red se tarda media hora y en una hora esta en la primera página de todos los periodicos digitales pero si hay que prepararlo todo, se tarda bastante más. El problema es que la gente no esta dispuesta a admitir que les estan engañando y no hay explicación razonable para el hecho de que se descubran las fotos tres días después de que entren las tropas ucranianas sobre todo porque los cadaveres según ellos estaban en la calle ...


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


>



Jodete cabo chusquero.....


----------



## piru (4 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Hasta los mas acerrimos putiners ya aceptan que Rusia esta perdiendo la guerra
> Celebro que por fin la cordura haya llegado a este hilo
> 
> Ahora que ya estamos de acuerdo en algo sigamos debatiendo
> ...



Tienes un problema:









Eyaculación precoz - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Honkler (4 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1012917



Buenísimo


----------



## Teuro (4 Abr 2022)

AMMforo dijo:


> Es malo castigar al ladrón?



Se me ponen los pelos como escarpias de solo pensar si ese tipo de justicia llegara a España, vecinos castigando a otros vecinos en un país cainista ...


----------



## El amigo (4 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Les mienten una y otra vez y encima siguen tragando y defendiendo a los mentirosos, como si existiera una extraña complicidad o un trato a escondidas en el que sacan algo a cambio. Yo no saco nada a cambio de tragarme estas trolas, una detrás de otra, al contrario. Esta misma gente que me miente es la misma que me obliga ponerme un bozal, meterme un potingue venenoso o me encierra durante meses en arresto domiciliario.
> A mí Putin no me ha hecho nada, sin embargo todos estos cerdos sí, putadas a manta llegando hasta el punto de querer limpiarme del planeta, ¿no voy a ir con Rusia?...con Atila si es necesario.



Tan mala vida tienes en España ? 
Yo que tú me plantearía mudarme, y el irme a otro lugar , pero ya, donde no tendría tanto sufrimiento. 
O es que eres masoca.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (4 Abr 2022)

" El diputado de la Rada Suprema de Ucrania, Ilya Kiva, declaró públicamente que la provocación en Bucha fue preparada por el SBU junto con la inteligencia británica MI6".

t.me/opersvodki/2864


----------



## ProfeInsti (4 Abr 2022)

* Biden pide juzgar a Putin por crímenes de guerra tras la masacre de Bucha.
* Alemania expulsa a 40 diplomáticos rusos.
* Ukrania cifra en 600 los militares rusos detenidos.
* Alemania nacionaliza la filial germana de Gazprom para garantizar
el suministro de gas.
* Rusia niega las acusaciones de crímenes de guerra y culpa a
Ucrania de la masacre de Bucha.
* Hallada muerta la Alcaldesa de Motiyin, su marido y su hijo.
* Rusia pierde 400 tanques de los 1.200 que llegaron a Ucrania.


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

Algunos diran que el coche estaba lleno de nazis armados, ya lo veras


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Abr 2022)

Desescalando.

Francia expulsará 35 diplomáticos.

Osmedia.ru


----------



## Teuro (4 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Putin ya puede ir utilizando las bombas termobáricas,
> porque la guerra convencional ya la ha perdido.



Y, ¿Para qué? ¿Venganza? ¿Desquite?.
No mejora nada su situación vengándose, sino todo lo contrario. Supongo que una persona como Putin le puede tanto la soberbia que es incapaz de admitir una derrota, lo que va a hacer es concentrarse en la guerra económica, donde ya está obteniendo alguna victoria inesperada.


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## crocodile (4 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> " El diputado de la Rada Suprema de Ucrania, Ilya Kiva, declaró públicamente que la provocación en Bucha fue preparada por el SBU junto con la inteligencia británica MI6".
> 
> t.me/opersvodki/2864



Ostias. Anda !!


----------



## Alvin Red (4 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> En España a partir de ahora hay mucho sol, no hace falta gas



Hasta Mayo no te quites el sayo.


----------



## arriondas (4 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> " El diputado de la Rada Suprema de Ucrania, Ilya Kiva, declaró públicamente que la provocación en Bucha fue preparada por el SBU junto con la inteligencia británica MI6".
> 
> t.me/opersvodki/2864



Si se van de la lengua ellos solitos. Estos hohly....


----------



## vettonio (4 Abr 2022)

Bueno, creo que ha llegado el momento.

Empecé a tirar del hilo al recordar una foto que ví hace años ,en una revista de decoración de mi mujer.


Ustedes que son harto inteligentes y despejados -guiño a Berlanga- reconocerán a estos personajes.


----------



## Nico (4 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>




¿ Cuantos muertos identificados y entrevistas a sus "familiares" has visto ?

No te molestes en buscar, te lo digo yo...* CERO !*

Tienes fotos (muchas con comida rusa en las manos) y NINGUNA investigación "seria", cosa que sería sencillísima de hacer con tantas pruebas.

Cuando tengas la identificación (independiente) de cualquiera de los muertos y la declaración de los familiares y vecinos, vienes y la pones. *Ya llevas VEINTITRES citas de propaganda* y empieza a cansar un poco.

Ah! y te recuerdo que "misteriosamente" *el que ha pedido la INVESTIGACION INTERNACIONAL del evento es RUSIA... e Inglaterra la BLOQUEO !!*  

Primer caso que el "culpable" *pide la investigación* y la "víctima" mira para otro lado y se hace la tonta.


----------



## waukegan (4 Abr 2022)

Una pregunta, y conste que la hago desde mi total ignorancia al respecto y sin más intención que la de formarme una opinión, ya que no tengo TV ni la veo apenas nada: ¿salían en los telediarios imágenes tan explícitas como las que se han visto hoy en relación a Bucha relacionadas con otros conflictos tales como el de Iraq, Afganistán, Siria, Yemen, etc? Es decir, cadáveres tirados, rostros de personas muertas, etc. Hoy por casualidad estaba fuera de mi casa cuando daban la noticia, y me ha parecido una burrada, especialmente en un horario en el que hay niños mirando la TV.


----------



## Papa_Frita (4 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Sólo por eso, el relato ya se rompe en mil pedazos. Por lo visto no vieron los cuerpos tirados por la calle hasta tres días después. Sería porque estaba oscuro, o andaban distraídos subiendo vídeos en Twitter.



Rompamos un poco más el relato:
El alcalde ya habló de muertos en Bucha *el 28 de marzo. *Lo publicaron medios italianos:

_Guerra de Ucrania, alcalde Bucha: "Zona ocupada por los rusos, estamos viviendo horrores de la Segunda Guerra Mundial".
*28 de marzo de 2022 | 12.57*
LECTURA: 2 minutos

Anatolii Fedoruk habla de violaciones, saqueos y cuerpos abandonados en las calles

"En nuestro territorio está la pista del aeropuerto de Hostomel. Esta es la puerta de entrada a Kiev desde la que Putin quería hacer descender tropas aerotransportadas para tomar la capital, pero conseguimos estropear su plan: a costa de vidas y destrucción, el enemigo fue detenido en las fronteras de Bucha e Irpin", explica Fedoruk.

Por ello, el 25 de marzo la ciudad -junto con Irpin, Mykolaiv y Okhtyrka- recibió el título de "Ciudad Héroe de Ucrania" de manos del Presidente Zelensky. "Casi todo lo que hemos construido en 30 años, todo lo que la gente amaba, ha sido destruido: escuelas, guarderías, carreteras, centros comerciales, fábricas y bloques de apartamentos en los nuevos barrios, donde solían vivir muchas familias jóvenes", dijo el primer ciudadano de la ciudad.

De los casi 50.000 residentes que vivían en Bucha antes del conflicto, ahora quedan entre 5 y 6.000, "obligados", dice Fedoruk, de la ciudad atacada, "a esconderse en sótanos, a vivir sin conexión a Internet, sin electricidad y sin gas".

*Aquí en Bucha vemos todos los horrores de los que hemos oído hablar como crímenes cometidos por los nazis durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Es difícil creer que algo así pueda ocurrir en el siglo XXI", señala el alcalde, refiriéndose a los brutales asesinatos de civiles, violaciones y saqueos de viviendas por parte de los soldados rusos, que "no tienen piedad ni siquiera con los ancianos, no permiten que los médicos ayuden a los heridos ni que los familiares recuperen los cuerpos de sus seres queridos muertos". Algunos cadáveres han estado allí desde el comienzo de la ocupación, están siendo comidos por perros hambrientos. Los rusos deben enviar una misión internacional a los territorios temporalmente ocupados para que se detenga el expolio de los muertos".*

Fedoruk, por su parte, pidió a Occidente que "cierre el espacio aéreo: los ucranianos están resistiendo heroicamente los combates, pero la comunidad mundial debe detener los ataques con cohetes contra Ucrania". Por último, el alcalde de Bucha hizo un llamamiento a Italia: "Acoged a todos los que han llegado a vuestro país a causa de la guerra. Ayuden a los ucranianos, a nuestras mujeres y niños, a sobrevivir a esta tragedia, los necesitaremos para reconstruir la ciudad"._


Fuente: Guerra Ucraina, sindaco Bucha: "Zona occupata da Russia, viviamo orrori da II guerra mondiale"


Por no decir que, hay un tweet del primero de abril en el que ya se mostraban imagenes:


----------



## delhierro (4 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El primer ministro polaco Kaczynski afirmó que Polonia estaría dispuesta a acoger cabezas nucleares estadounidenses



Y tambien cabezas nucleares rusas ( estas en bajada libre claro ), el nivel de gilipollez de los politicos europeos esta pasado cualquier limite.


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (4 Abr 2022)

Por cierto...Francia ayer registró la noche de abril MÁS FRÍA desde 1940, y con las temperaturas más bajas a nivel histórico en muchas partes del país, según Meteo France.

Putin abriendo la espita del gas...y Francia comprando rublos


----------



## Nico (4 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La UE crea un equipo de investigación conjunta con Ucrania sobre la matanza de civiles.




Toma, ya puedes irle aportando esto para que empiecen la investigación:  




Billy Ray dijo:


> Todo el mundo está vivo y saludable, el alcalde de Bucha recién liberada el 28.
> 
> *MONTAJE*


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Han querido hacer otra falsa bandera como las de Bosnia, Kosovo, Siria, Iraq, etc. Pero claro, en la era digital eso es un arma de doble filo; utilizas las redes sociales para difundir tu propaganda, pero existe gente es muy avispada (y muy bien informada) en ellas, y es capaz de desmontarla casi en tiempo real. No es tan difícil, ya no es como en los tiempos donde sólo tenías la tele para informarte y verlo. Cuando lo pasaban en las noticias, y listos, casi no había forma de analizar nada por parte del espectador común. Ahora... como decimos en Asturias, _ye too ponese_... Si uno quiere, los pilla con el culo al aire, no se tarda mucho en encontrar localizaciones o detalles en esos vídeos (como las cajas de las raciones de combate rusas, reconocibles gracias a Youtubers que las han probado en sus vídeos)
> 
> Vamos, que no puedes usar la misma técnica dos veces seguidas contra un mismo caballero...



Con todas las farsas descomunales que hemos vivido desde hace más de dos años , da igual que haya gente que demuestre lo evidente. Son tachados de " Miguel Boses " y la verdad por delirante que sea es la que dice la tele. 

Lo hemos visto con el niño que llevaba dos semanas enterrado en un pozo ( que fue un experimento de ingeniería social a ver hasta donde la borregada podría creer lo increíble con tal de que lo dijese la tele ) No olvidemos que la encargada del operativo es la actual directora de la guardia civil , nombrada en previsión a lo que estaba por venir ( coronavirus, guerra ) 

Hemos visto cada día farsas y pantomimas que de salir en una película quedaría catalogada como de serie B , pero han colado . 
La Ana Rosa mostrando salas de hospitales Chinos ( realmente escenarios con figurantes ) haciendo creer que era un hospital de Madrid y luego dice que fue un pequeño fallo y no pasa nada . 

Lo mismo la Griso con imágenes de videojuegos haciendo creer que era la guerra . 

Nos contaron que en India los hospitales estaban colapsados por coronavirus y que tenían que atender a los moribundos por la calle mostrando la imagen de un señor en el capó de un coche , es decir , ni siquiera necesitaron molestarse en montar un hospital de campaña para que el relato fuese creíble. 

El golpe de Estado a Trump y la huelga de brazos caídos de los soldados en el Capitolio haciendo creer que estaban descansado ya fue de risa. 

Por no hablar del asesinato de Ashli Babbitt grabado por un lider del black lives matter y que la gente en vez de huir de un asesino que dispara a sangre fría le dan la espalda. Por cierto que ella llevaba la mochila para amortiguar su caída hacia atrás y no salió ni una gota de sangre. 

Fíjense como el negro que graba la escena ( que no sé que hace con fanáticos enloquecidos que apoyaban a Trump ) mantiene la grabación en la pistola escondida ( obviamente lo sabía de antemano ) en vez de grabar a donde estaba la acción y el griterío . Luego del disparo en vez de huir corriendo como haría cualquier persona, se queda grabando el resto de la performance. 



Se ve todo tan sobreactuado , tan absurdo , tan malos actores ... sin embargo coló . Pues como eso todos los días , los informativos se han convertido en una bazofia de propaganda al servicio de lo que sea que esté pasando. 










Vídeo | El disparo que silenció al Capitolio


Este es el momento en el que la veterana del ejército Ashli Babbitt resulta abatida por un agente de seguridad del recinto




elpais.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Abr 2022)

*BOOOOOOOM Preparen mantas y velas, Alemania nacionaliza Gazprom*




Mr. CHF dijo:


> German regulator takes over Gazprom Germania to ensure energy supply
> 
> *Alemania toma el control de la filial germana de Gazprom "para proteger la seguridad y el orden públicos*
> 
> ...






         

_GÑÑÑÑ_













BOOOOOOOM Preparen mantas y velas, Alemania nacionaliza Gazprom


German regulator takes over Gazprom Germania to ensure energy supply Alemania toma el control de la filial germana de Gazprom "para proteger la seguridad y el orden públicos La medida serviría para garantizar el suministro de gas en Alemania, que tiene su almacenamiento en mínimos, y se...




www.burbuja.info









UE: Controlen las duchas de sus hijos y cuando cierren el grifo piensen "toma esto, Putin"


Lo dice la Comisaria de Competencia de la Comisión Europea. Pues si se trata de eso, de abrazar la "pobreza energética", los españoles en solitario vamos a derrotar al imperio ruso.




www.burbuja.info





*UE: Controlen las duchas de sus hijos y cuando cierren el grifo piensen "toma esto, Putin"*



*"Y CONTROLELE LAS DUCHAS A TUS HIJES ADOLESCENTES "*


Lego. dijo:


> *Lo dice la Comisaria de Competencia de la Comisión Europea.*



Pues si se trata de eso, de abrazar la "pobreza energética", los españoles en solitario vamos a derrotar al imperio ruso.




​


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> " El diputado de la Rada Suprema de Ucrania, Ilya Kiva, declaró públicamente que la provocación en Bucha fue preparada por el SBU junto con la inteligencia británica MI6".
> 
> t.me/opersvodki/2864



Ese va a tener un accidente, ha hablado sobre Mariúpol y Karkov


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

En Mariupol, en una reunión de diputados de varios niveles que quedan en la ciudad, se nombró a un nuevo alcalde.

Y se dirigieron al Jefe de la DPR Pushilin con una solicitud para aprobarlo.

Además, en la reunión de líderes comunitarios, reconocieron el referéndum de 2014 sobre la independencia, que tuvo lugar en el territorio de la región de Donetsk.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Hasta Mayo no te quites el sayo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1012925



El 40 de Mayo


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

La fiscal general Iryna Venediktova dice que las atrocidades en Borodyanka, Óblast de Kiev, eclipsarán las cometidas en Bucha.

“En términos de bajas humanas, la peor situación está en Borodyanka. Hay mucho que procesar".


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

264 ucros se rindieron en Mariupol.


----------



## John Nash (4 Abr 2022)

Última hora de la guerra en Ucrania, en directo | Israel asegura que Putin se ha disculpado por las declaraciones antisemitas de su ministro de Exteriores


El Ejército ucranio acusa a Rusia de intentar “destruir” a los soldados que resisten en la acería de Mariupol | Zelenski invita al presidente alemán a visitar Kiev después de que suspendiera su último viaje ante el rechazo del Gobierno ucranio




elpais.com





*Francia y Alemania anuncian la expulsión de decenas de diplomáticos rusos.*

Cada vez mas cerca del punto de no retorno. Lo que USA deseaba.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

Cifra del día: El Tribunal Europeo de Derechos Humanos no consideró ninguno de los 689 casos de presentados por la LPR

Como dijo Viktoria Serdyukova, Comisionada de Derechos Humanos en la LPR, desde 2014 la Oficina del Fiscal General y el Ministerio de Seguridad del Estado de la república han estado investigando los crímenes de Kiev en el Donbass. Durante ocho años, los expertos han llevado a cabo exámenes, establecido la escena de los incidentes y compilado muchos volúmenes de casos penales.

Hasta febrero, se prepararon 950 escritos de demanda en la LPR, se enviaron 689 al TEDH, pero ninguno de los reclamos fue considerado. Al mismo tiempo, el TEDH siempre está dispuesto a considerar casos de “detenciones ilegales” en mítines no autorizados en Rusia, lo que obliga al Estado ruso a pagar una indemnización de varios miles de euros. Sin embargo, por alguna razón, los reclamos de los habitantes de la LPR sobre el hecho de crímenes de guerra no son considerados con base probatoria. ¿Por qué? Sea esta una pregunta retórica para la justicia occidental, que selecciona sólo los casos que le convienen.

Obviamente, los crímenes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no se limitan al número 950. Por ejemplo, en marzo, combatientes de la LPR durante la ofensiva descubrieron lugares de masacre de civiles. Según la LPR, el ejército ucraniano expulsó a la gente de los sótanos y los utilizó como escudos humanos durante la retirada. Dichos hechos aún no se han investigado, pero, aparentemente, definitivamente no con la asistencia del Tribunal Europeo de Derechos Humanos y la comunidad internacional.

#Rusia #lnr #espch
@pezdicide sin química solo hechos


----------



## Giles Amaury (4 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> " El diputado de la Rada Suprema de Ucrania, Ilya Kiva, declaró públicamente que la provocación en Bucha fue preparada por el SBU junto con la inteligencia británica MI6".
> 
> t.me/opersvodki/2864



Confirmación oficial entonces: lo que aparece en un canal de Telegram. Bueno, pues nada, entonces lo que ya sabíamos todos: era todo un montaje.


----------



## kasperle1966 (4 Abr 2022)

*Una vieja canción soviética*
Los veteranos del foro reconocerán a los protagonistas del vídeo.

*"Z" От героев былых времен. Героям Новороссии посвящается...*
*"Z" De los héroes de los viejos tiempos. Dedicado a los héroes de Novorossiya...

*


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Teuro (4 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> BERLÍN, 4 abr (Reuters) - _El presidente alemán, Frank-Walter Steinmeier, durante mucho tiempo un defensor del acercamiento de Occidente a Rusia, lamentó su postura anterior y dijo que sus años de apoyo al gasoducto Nord Stream 2 habían sido un claro error.
> 
> "Mi adherencia a Nord Stream 2 fue claramente un error", dijo. "Estábamos pegados a un puente en el que Rusia ya no creía y contra el que nos habían advertido otros socios"._
> 
> ...



Fueron ingenuos e idiotas. 
¿Por qué a los anglos nunca les pasa esto?.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

Lanzagranadas capturados de todos los países suministrados a Ucrania.


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

Hay imágenes satelitales que demuestran que en Buchan se excavó una fosa el 10 de marzo, cuando era controlada por los rusos. 

Todavía te sale un gilipollas a decirte que los rusos hicieron un hoyo para buscar agua y fueron los ucranianos los que lo llenaron de cuerpos, espera.


----------



## Nico (4 Abr 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Follarrusos inventandose supuestos y enormes beneficios de la decisión en 3,2,1...




Mira, no descartes que haya un "Coca Cola 2.0" detrás de esta medida.

Cuando Alemania y EE.UU. se declararon la Guerra, las instalaciones de "Coke" en Alemania se "nacionalizaron" a cargo de un empleado alemán de la Coca Cola, así nació "Fanta" y, tras la guerra, Coca Cola cobró sus monedas, recuperó las instalaciones y, por si fuera poco, lanzaron Fanta a nivel internacional.

Estaba pensando justamente que la "nacionalización" de Gazprom en Alemania puede ser un acuerdo entre países (tras bambalinas) para que Alemania pueda PAGAR EN EUROS a Gazprom, recibir el gas, pero SIN TENER QUE EMBARGAR LOS FONDOS. Finalizado el conflicto "devuelve" Grazprom a los rusos junto a todo el dinero y ambos hicieron negocios.

Todo me dice que la cosa pasa por ahí. Acuerdo bajo la mesa de alemanes y rusos para poder seguir comerciando mientras burlan -sutilmente- los embargos y sanciones.


----------



## No al NOM (4 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1012935
> 
> 
> 264 ucros se rindieron en Mariupol.



Hay que salvar a esos Soldados Ucros, estos se han rendido en cuanto han desaparecido los mandos nazis. Ellos no quieren morir, y a los nazis les da igual


----------



## magufone (4 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> El simple hecho de que las fotos tardaron tres días en aparecer en prensa cuando hablan de cadaveres que estaban por las calles me extraña mil ... En hacer fotos, un artículo y colgarlas en la red se tarda media hora y en una hora esta en la primera página de todos los periodicos digitales pero si hay que prepararlo todo, se tarda bastante más. El problema es que la gente no esta dispuesta a admitir que les estan engañando y no hay explicación razonable para el hecho de que se descubran las fotos tres días después de que entren las tropas ucranianas sobre todo porque los cadaveres según ellos estaban en la calle ...



Lo han querido montar y lo han hecho mal. Faltaban asesores...


----------



## Alvin Red (4 Abr 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> Una pregunta, y conste que la hago desde mi total ignorancia al respecto y sin más intención que la de formarme una opinión, ya que no tengo TV ni la veo apenas nada: ¿salían en los telediarios imágenes tan explícitas como las que se han visto hoy en relación a Bucha relacionadas con otros conflictos tales como el de Iraq, Afganistán, Siria, Yemen, etc? Es decir, cadáveres tirados, rostros de personas muertas, etc. Hoy por casualidad estaba fuera de mi casa cuando daban la noticia, y me ha parecido una burrada, especialmente en un horario en el que hay niños mirando la TV.



No, no creo, hubo una época en que las noticias de TV2 aun se podían escuchar, al igual que al principio de TV3 (Catalunya) pero ambas perdieron su libertad a manos de políticos, RN3 no es ajena, sufrió una escabechina y el programa "Carne cruda" fue eliminado.




__





Carne cruda - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Tampoco nunca he visto esta foto en TV.















La historia detrás de la fotografía de la niña de napalm en Vietnam


Nick Ut, autor de la fotografía, anunció hoy su retiro de la agencia Associated Press (AP). Esta es la historia de cómo se llevó el Pulitzer del ’73.




gestion.pe





En 1973 el premio Pulitzer para Fotografías de Noticias de Última Hora se lo llevó Huỳnh Công Út, conocido como Nick Ut, y reconocido por su famosa fotografía "The Terror of War".

Hoy, el veterano fotógrafo de la Associated Press (AP), se despide de su carrera como fotorreportero y anunció su retiro.

Pero cómo te vuelves un fotógrafo legendario sin tocar el área moral gris del reportaje de guerra.

En 1972 la guerra de Vietnam descubría su lado más brutal. El terror de la guerra torturaba a grandes y pequeños por igual. Niños huían despavoridos al oír el breve rugido de los aviones, y sus padres no decidían muy bien cómo protegerlos.

Y estos aviones habían despegado la mañana del 8 de junio de ese año. Nick Ut tenía 21 años y salió en su camioneta de la AP para capturar el bombardeo de las naves sobre supuestos escondites del Viet Cong.

En Vietnam del Sur, cerca a Trang Bang, Nick observó las bombas, escuchó las explosiones y creció la nube de fuego que se llamaba napalm.

Entre las víctimas que salieron corriendo del cercano templo de Cao Dai, se encontraba Kim Phuc, una niña de nueve años huyendo desnuda mientras gritaba por las graves quemaduras que mostraba su frágil cuerpo.

Nick disparó al instante, capturó el momento, puso su cámara a un lado y se acercó a la niña.

Le ofreció agua, y vertió más sobre sus heridas. Luego la subió a su camioneta de la AP y se dirigieron al hospital más cercano.

Los doctores se negaron a atenderla. La excusa fue la gravedad de sus quemaduras. Dijeron que era imposible salvarla. Furioso, Nick les mostró su carné de prensa.

Al día siguiente, les dijo que las fotografías de Kim serían exhibidas en todo el mundo. Y al lado habría una pequeña leyenda explicando cómo el hospital se negó a ayudarla.

La fotografía ganó el Pulitzer, y Nixon creyó que era falsa. "Si algo le sucedía y hubiera muerto, creo que me hubiera suicidado", reveló alguna vez Nick Ut. Por fortuna, la pequeña Kim Phuc hoy es una feliz madre de familia.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

Avión de pasajeros An-24RV dañado en el aeropuerto de Nikolaev (registro UR-MSI) de la aerolínea "Motor Sich"


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Teuro (4 Abr 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Paso de leérmelo.
> 
> Si Kiev hubiera sido un objetivo principal ¿por qué es precisamente el primero que se abandona?
> 
> No hay más preguntas, señoría.



Las primeras veces en la que todos hemos comenzado a salir normalmente una tia cañon rubia despampanante con senos protuberantes hubiera sido un objetivo principal para ligue y folleteo, normalmente ante la poca colaboración de la usodicha se suele abandonar la intención rápidamente.


----------



## Nico (4 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No cabe comentario alguno ante esta atrocidad y masacre provocada por Rusia. Solo queda el consuelo de exigir un juicio sumarísimo contra lesa humanidad para todos aquellos que ha ordenado esta barbarie y aquellos que lo han ejecutado.
> 
> Esa sería la única paz que encontraría tanto crimen a gente inocente.




Si cabe comentario... *Rusia HA PEDIDO LA INVESTIGACION INTERNACIONAL y Gran Bretaña ha bloqueado el pedido en el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU.*

¿Todavía no te has enterado?


----------



## Guanotopía (4 Abr 2022)

Berlín toma el control de la filial alemana de Gazprom para garantizar el suministro de gas


El ministro de Economía justifica la toma de control de la sede de la compañía rusa por falta de claridad jurídica: la matriz trató de vender la sucursal a dos compañías




elpais.com





¿Alguien puede explicar cómo garantizan el suministro si Rusia cierra el grifo?¿Tomar el control es un eufemismo para expropiar?

Lo del periodismo en este país es un auténtico chiste.


----------



## vettonio (4 Abr 2022)

Quizás si se los ofrezco en carne mortal, les reconocerán...


----------



## Xan Solo (4 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Han querido hacer otra falsa bandera como las de Bosnia, Kosovo, Siria, Iraq, etc. Pero claro, en la era digital eso es un arma de doble filo; utilizas las redes sociales para difundir tu propaganda, pero existe gente es muy avispada (y muy bien informada) en ellas, y es capaz de desmontarla casi en tiempo real. No es tan difícil, ya no es como en los tiempos donde sólo tenías la tele para informarte y verlo. Cuando lo pasaban en las noticias, y listos, casi no había forma de analizar nada por parte del espectador común. Ahora... como decimos en Asturias, _ye too ponese_... Si uno quiere, los pilla con el culo al aire, no se tarda mucho en encontrar localizaciones o detalles en esos vídeos (como las cajas de las raciones de combate rusas, reconocibles gracias a Youtubers que las han probado en sus vídeos)
> 
> Vamos, que no puedes usar la misma técnica dos veces seguidas contra un mismo caballero...



mi padre decía siempre _é todo poñerse,_ que viene a ser lo mismo.

De todas maneras es igual, seguirán sacado falsas banderas, sólo que ahora tienen caducidad rápida. Da igual, la gente no recuerda nada. Cuando empezó este follón un compañero de trabajo llegó horrorizado, acababa de escuchar lo de los héroes de la isla de la Serpiente. Los trece héroes. Me contó la historia, emocionado. Recuerdo que yo le dije que los héroes eran gilipollas, que de nada había servido a su país su sacrificio. Me acusó de todo... Hoy sigue sin saber que todo lo de la isla fue un camelo. Se lo recordé... pero no se lo creía. Me hablaba de las burradas rusas en Bucha.. pero eso sí, me habló poco. Estaba más preocupado por otras cosas cotidianas. No escucha cuando yo le digo cosas que no entran en su lógica. Y me pregunta como si yo fuese jefe de Estado Mayor ruso, exigiendo respuestas a porqué atacaron Kíev, o una refinería, o un hospital. 

Qué queréis que os diga... realmente creo que los liberales sí tienen razón en algo, y es que la gente es estúpida. El noventa por ciento es idiota, y cuando se junta, lo es el cien por cien.


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Si cabe comentario... *Rusia HA PEDIDO LA INVESTIGACION INTERNACIONAL y Gran Bretaña ha bloqueado el pedido en el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU.*
> 
> ¿Todavía no te has enterado?



Pa que pierdes el tiempo con esta putita otánica?
dai donde más le duele


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1012935
> 
> 
> 264 ucros se rindieron en Mariupol.



En Mariupol, 264 soldados y oficiales enemigos se rindieron hoy. Rendición al por mayor del personal del batallón separado 501 de la Infantería de Marina. O mejor dicho, lo que queda de él.


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

El gobierno ucraniano ha debido masacrar a su propia población para de ese modo dar la imagen de que fueron los rusos mientras invadían sus ciudades.

Y también iban casa por casa convenciendo a los familiares de dichos ejecutados para convencerles de que dijeran patatas. 

Lógico.


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Pa que pierdes el tiempo con esta putita otánica?
> dai donde más le duele



Jodete HDLGP...cabo chusquero.....


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El gobierno ucraniano ha debido masacrar a su propia población para de ese modo dar la imagen de que fueron los rusos mientras invadían sus ciudades.
> 
> Y también iban casa por casa convenciendo a los familiares de dichos ejecutados para convencerles de que dijeran patatas.
> 
> Lógico.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Hay que salvar a esos Soldados Ucros, estos se han rendido en cuanto han desaparecido los mandos nazis. Ellos no quieren morir, y a los nazis les da igual



A esos no los intentaron rescatar el otro día. No son casta


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Jodete HDLGP...cabo chusquero.....


----------



## magufone (4 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> " El diputado de la Rada Suprema de Ucrania, Ilya Kiva, declaró públicamente que la provocación en Bucha fue preparada por el SBU junto con la inteligencia británica MI6".
> 
> t.me/opersvodki/2864



Pues a ver que hacen con otras dos que tienen preparadas.
Pero esto no hará mella: lo rápido que han salido algunos dirigentes dando esto por hecho ya nos dice de que va el tema.


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> A esos no los intentaron rescatar el otro día. No son casta



son mierda prescindible, como gaviotón


----------



## No al NOM (4 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Quizás si se los ofrezco en carne mortal, les reconocerán...
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1012952


----------



## Nico (4 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia ya esta tardando en demostrar que el genocidio de Bucha no es responsabilidad suya. Las evidencias son enormes, ahora es Rusia quien debe demostrar su inocencia.




Lamento *que repitas por vez TREINTA la misma historia.*

Te recuerdo que *Rusia HA PEDIDO LA INVESTIGACION INTERNACIONAL del evento y Gran Bretaña la ha vetado en el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU.*

¿Seguirás hasta las 50 repeticiones irracionales de lo mismo?

Ponte un poco más serio o te auguro *decenas de "ignores" por infantil, mentiroso y spamer.*


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


>



Jodete HDLGP...cabo chusquero.....


----------



## Castellano (4 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hay imágenes satelitales que demuestran que en Buchan se excavó una fosa el 10 de marzo, cuando era controlada por los rusos.
> 
> Todavía te sale un gilipollas a decirte que los rusos hicieron un hoyo para buscar agua y fueron los ucranianos los que lo llenaron de cuerpos, espera.



Tu si que eres un simple sin criterio

Lo demostraste en el post del Covito, cambiando de opinión constantemente según los dictados de tus amos
Y ahora aquí estás a los dictados de la OTAN.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

Exclusivamente para la crónica militar de RT: análisis sobre la situación en Ucrania el 4 de abril

Hay una retirada organizada de tropas hacia nuestra frontera. Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF se retiraron al norte de Chernigov. También hay una transferencia de tropas de la región de Sumy a la región de Kharkov. No había necesidad militar para tal retiro de tropas; es obvio que surgió algún tipo de necesidad política. Y en el marco de esta tarea política se lleva a cabo una retirada organizada de tropas con el posterior traslado a otras zonas. En el área de Izium, sin ningún cambio.

Donbass
Debe entenderse que la principal agrupación enemiga se concentró en la línea Severodonetsk-Popasnaya-Avdeevka. Ella necesita ser bloqueada. No tiene sentido atacar de frente a esta agrupación, porque no hay necesidad de perder personal. Por lo tanto, lo principal es rodearlo, privarlo de la posibilidad de entregar municiones, combustible, medicinas y todo lo que ayude a una defensa exitosa.

Mariúpol
La limpieza de los puestos de tiro enemigos individuales continúa, en particular, en Azovstal. Aquí debe comprender que este territorio está profundamente urbanizado. Hay pasajes subterráneos, instalaciones de almacenamiento, refugios antiaéreos. Este es un edificio serio. Es imposible tomarlo desde el este, solo puedes asaltarlo sistemáticamente.

Vladimir Orlov, experto militar del centro CIGR, autor del canal @npo_dvina Telegram.

@milcronicas


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Jodete HDLGP...cabo chusquero.....


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> Una pregunta, y conste que la hago desde mi total ignorancia al respecto y sin más intención que la de formarme una opinión, ya que no tengo TV ni la veo apenas nada: ¿salían en los telediarios imágenes tan explícitas como las que se han visto hoy en relación a Bucha relacionadas con otros conflictos tales como el de Iraq, Afganistán, Siria, Yemen, etc? Es decir, cadáveres tirados, rostros de personas muertas, etc. Hoy por casualidad estaba fuera de mi casa cuando daban la noticia, y me ha parecido una burrada, especialmente en un horario en el que hay niños mirando la TV.



Claro moreno, por eso los autores de la performance se han ocupado de que no aparezca un solo presunto cadaver enseñando la cara, ni uno, de esta manera se puede pasar el fake por todas la televisiones en horario protegido. Los fiambres están cuidadosamente colocados para que no den mucha grima, hay que cuidar los detalles.


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


>



Jodete HDLGP...cabo chusquero.....


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Abr 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Tu si que eres un simple sin criterio
> 
> Lo demostraste en el post del Covito, cambiando de opinión constantemente según los dictados de tus amos
> Y ahora aquí estás a los dictados de la OTAN.



Es un cm del pp, no es de extrañar que ahora comparta argumentario con perro sánchez, la psoe y el pepé la misma mierda es


----------



## mazuste (4 Abr 2022)

*El diputado ucraniano Ilya Kiva:*
_*
Bucha fue "preparada" por el SBU y planificada por el MI6.
*_
*Producción ucro-británica. Fracaso. Podrían haber pedido a Sean Penn que dirigiera. Está disponible - y en el sitio.*
Pepe Escobar.


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Jodete HDLGP...cabo chusquero.....


----------



## morpheus2010 (4 Abr 2022)

Es sorprendente lo de los rusos: se dejan medio ejército para tomar Kiev pero al final no era su prioridad, Mariupol y otras ciudades ucranianas están devastadas pero han sido los ucras porque los misiles rusos sólo estallan si dan a un nazi, no hay masacres humanas pero cuando las hay no son los rusos... en definitiva, que los rusos han ido a tomar el té y lo que te cuenten en Occidente es mentira porque Rusia nunca haría daño a nadie y sus medios dicen la verdad, nada de propaganda...


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## chemarin (4 Abr 2022)

El tema va más allá de eso, Alemania le roba unas instalaciones a una empresa rusa. Espero que entiendas ese concepto tan sencillo.


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (4 Abr 2022)

*Cientos de tropas rusas se niegan a participar en la invasión de Ucrania: «Muchos no quieren luchar»*

*Un abogado del ejército ruso que fue despedido por negarse a ir a Ucrania dijo que otras 1.000 personas se habían puesto en contacto con él*









Cientos de tropas rusas se niegan a participar en la invasión de Ucrania: «Muchos no quieren luchar»


Un abogado del ejército ruso que fue despedido por negarse a ir a Ucrania dijo que otras 1.000 personas se habían puesto en contacto con él



www.abc.es


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Es un cm del pp, no es de extrañar que ahora comparta argumentario con perro sánchez, la psoe y el pepé la misma mierda es



jodete cabo chusquero....HDLGP


----------



## El-Mano (4 Abr 2022)

El lince habla de lo de bucha y un par de detalles interesantes más. El tema de pakistan y sobre por donde llega el gas a hungria.





__





El territorio del Lince







elterritoriodellince.blogspot.com


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> jodete cabo chusquero....HDLGP


----------



## waukegan (4 Abr 2022)

Hablo de países del primer mundo


----------



## piru (4 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> ¿Los de Azov también en Jarkov además de estar en Mariupol y de andar haciendo fakes en Bucha? ¿Pero esa organización cuántos integrantes tenía? ¿50.000?



50.000 tiene la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania en la que está integrado el Batallón Azov junto con otras unidades de corte nazi, lo que pasa es que la gente los confunde y llama Azov a toda GNU. La GNU se creó en el 2014 siguiendo el modelo de las SS alemanas para hacer el bestia en el Donbass.


----------



## Seronoser (4 Abr 2022)

Alguien tiene el dato de cuanto gas exporta e importa USA? Y la fuente, sobre todo.
Creo recordar que los datos de exportación e importación, eran casi similares.
Es para una batalla dialéctica...


----------



## Seronoser (4 Abr 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Cientos de tropas rusas se niegan a participar en la invasión de Ucrania: «Muchos no quieren luchar»*
> 
> *Un abogado del ejército ruso que fue despedido por negarse a ir a Ucrania dijo que otras 1.000 personas se habían puesto en contacto con él*
> 
> ...


----------



## Nico (4 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Primero link a la noticia, aunque sea en Teutón (Alemán).
> Segundo nacionalizan una comercializadora, que bien, es como nacionalizar un colmado y pensar que te van a regalar las verduras.




Lo comentaba más arriba. Es un modo práctico de puentear las sanciones.

Te dejo la empresa, le pagas en euros, las cuentas NO están embargadas, sigo enviando gas.
Cuando esto se arregle, tengo ese dinero disponible (si es que no lo uso antes de otro modo) y las cosas regresan a la normalidad.

Lo hizo Coca Cola en Alemania en la IIGM.

Es el modo en que se resuelven algunos temas de "embargos", tal como hizo Irak o hace Irán actualmente. incluso Cuba con sus empresas "panameñas" con las que hace las compras en EE.UU.


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

Los ucranianos agradecen a sus soldados por expulsar al ejército ruso de su aldea.

Los rusos no tienen ninguna posibilidad, no tienen ningún apoyo entre el pueblo ucraniano.

La nación ucraniana esperó un estado soberano durante siglos. Ahora, lo tienen.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

Mariupol. Se acerca la tormenta.
Los mejores luchadores de Ucrania se están rindiendo.

267 infantes de marina del batallón 503 (asignado al 36º Cuerpo de Marines) eligieron la vida y se rindieron a los rusos.

Anteriormente, su comandante, Pavel Sbitov, nativo de Lviv que había estado luchando contra los rusos de Donbass desde 2015 fue aniquilado.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Una vieja canción soviética*
> Los veteranos del foro reconocerán a los protagonistas del video.
> 
> *"Z" От героев былых времен. Героям Новороссии посвящается...*
> ...



Joder que bajona, voy a subir la moral


----------



## morpheus2010 (4 Abr 2022)

Para no creeros lo del virus, ni la tierra esférica, ni las elecciones perdidas de Trump....os coméis doblada la propaganda rusa. Que nivel Maribel


----------



## Nico (4 Abr 2022)

niraj dijo:


> ...Y estos son los que decian que no quieren pagar en rublos porque no estaba expresamente especificado en el contrato....




Justamente. Con esto pueden seguirle pagando "en euros" a una empresa "alemana" y no sujeta a embargos o sanciones.


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Abr 2022)

Quien quiere razonar si se puede "argumentar"....


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Mira, no descartes que haya un "Coca Cola 2.0" detrás de esta medida.
> 
> Cuando Alemania y EE.UU. se declararon la Guerra, las instalaciones de "Coke" en Alemania se "nacionalizaron" a cargo de un empleado alemán de la Coca Cola, así nació "Fanta" y, tras la guerra, Coca Cola cobró sus monedas, recuperó las instalaciones y, por si fuera poco, lanzaron Fanta a nivel internacional.
> 
> ...



Alemania se ha metido en un follón en ese tema, dicen no saber quiénes son propietarios, en realidad son 2 empresas, y buscan comprador privado con facilidad préstamo gubernamental...no tengo enlace ahora


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Abr 2022)

Me pregunto qué pretenden los que han diseñado la indumentaria del títere como si fuese un ídolo pop.
Su camiseta verde militar es algo que me deja desconcertado.

Obviamente no tiene ningún rango militar del que presumir y deslumbrar a la borregada y la ausencia de símbolos le hace ser un icono de todo occidente. 

Aquí se está preparando la guerra contra Rusia y China aprovechando cualquier evento multitudinario para justificar lo que será llamada tercera guerra mundial y será la enésima destrucción de Europa. No olvidemos que Ucrania es Europa y Rusia también.

Verán como de esta vez tampoco va a caer ninguna bomba ni misil en Nueva York ni en Washington ni ninguna otra parte de Estados Unidos. 















Zelenski interviene por sorpresa en los Grammy 2022: “Nuestros músicos llevan chalecos antibalas en lugar de esmoquin"


El político presentó con un discurso grabado desde un búnker de Kiev la actuación de Free, una nueva canción de John Legend en la que también participó Mika Newton, la participante ucraniana de Eurovisión en 2011.




www.revistavanityfair.es


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los ucranianos agradecen a sus soldados por expulsar al ejército ruso de su aldea.
> 
> Los rusos no tienen ninguna posibilidad, no tienen ningún apoyo entre el pueblo ucraniano.
> 
> La nación ucraniana esperó un estado soberano durante siglos. Ahora, lo tienen.


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

Joderrrrrr como estan hoy los BOT pro-rusos....echan bilis por los ojos,orejas y el nabo.........porque será???


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

Helicópteros de ataque rusos Mi-28N en la zona de Popasnaya

Los helicópteros de ataque rusos Mi-28N apoyan la ofensiva de las fuerzas republicanas en las cercanías de Popasnaya.

Vídeo: redes sociales

@anna_noticias


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (4 Abr 2022)

Gran noticia


----------



## Nico (4 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


>




¿ Lo único que haces es spamear caritas ?

Respeta un poco el hilo. Caso contrario te pasarán la ignore decenas de compañeros que hacen aportes interesantes y tú, lo único que verás en el hilo, serán tus "caritas" y poco más.

No te pierdas la información que es muy valiosa. No spamees el hilo.


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


>



jodete cabo chusquero....HDLGP....


----------



## crocodile (4 Abr 2022)

A los alemanes les sale cada vez su vena nazi.

Alemania expulsa a 40 diplomáticos rusos de su país.

"Día a día trabajan contra nuestra libertad y contra nuestra cohesión social" dice ek ministerio de exteriores.

Germany expels 40 Russian diplomats from their country. 

"Day by day they work against our freedom and against our social cohesion" says the foreign ministry.


----------



## magufone (4 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



No cites a newtral por favor, que algunos lo conocemos... Y ni zorra idea de lo que escriben... Se lo dan mamadito.


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿ Lo único que haces es spamear caritas ?
> 
> Respeta un poco el hilo. Caso contrario te pasarán la ignore decenas de compañeros que hacen aportes interesantes y tú, lo único que verás en el hilo, serán tus "caritas" y poco más.
> 
> No te pierdas la información que es muy valiosa. No spamees el hilo.



Que vas a esperar del cabo chusquero?sin duda el mas GILIPOLLAS del foro..no le pidas peras al olmo...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Abr 2022)

Megayate ruso autorizado a salir de Hamburgo.

Abendblatt.de


----------



## Silvia Charo (4 Abr 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> La brutalidad de los rusos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1012077



Con su zetita y todo, qué cuqui. Qué maravillosos y benevolentes son estos tipos, que Dios los bendiga.


----------



## Giles Amaury (4 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> 50.000 tiene la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania en la que está integrado el Batallón Azov junto con otras unidades de corte nazi, lo que pasa es que la gente los confunde y llama Azov a toda GNU. La GNU se creó en el 2014 siguiendo el modelo de las SS alemanas para hacer el bestia en el Donbass.



Sí, vamos que a la gente que formó parte del Batallón Azov y ahora forman parte del GNU siguen formando parte del Batallón Azov porque una vez formaron parte de él.


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> jodete cabo chusquero....HDLGP....


----------



## Bartleby (4 Abr 2022)

Periodismo bélico del bueno, a lo orwell o Kapuscinski


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Abr 2022)

Viktor Orban llama a Zelensky un 'oponente' tras la victoria electoral en Hungría


'Esta fue una gran victoria. Pueden verlo desde la luna, pero ciertamente también desde Bruselas', dice el líder húngaro




es-us.noticias.yahoo.com


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

Aunque debo decir que si Putin sabe lo tiene todo perdido, puede atacar a un país OTAN para liarla del todo. Es lo que pienso todos los días y no me lo quito.


----------



## vettonio (4 Abr 2022)

El Español- jaleos del corazón. 
27 de marzo de 2019

*FAMOSOS LAS MEJORES IMÁGENES*
*La tarta de cumpleaños más original en la fiesta de BHL (Bernard Henry-Levy) y Pedro J.*
*La celebración tuvo lugar este martes en el céntrico hotel Urban de Madrid, al que acudieron decenas de personalidades del mundo social y político. Desde los hijos del periodista hasta figuras reconocidas como Chenoa o José María Aznar no se perdieron la cita.*

La tarta de cumpleaños más original en la fiesta de BHL y Pedro J. (elespanol.com)


----------



## No al NOM (4 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Periodismo bélico del bueno, a lo orwell o Kapuscinski



Marsupia es un monguer, pero es nuestro Monguer


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

Basura para los proputin no?teneis algunos de democratas lo que yo de obispo...nos ha joio el pifias.


----------



## giovachapin (4 Abr 2022)

Que estupidez, tiran la noticia a los cuatro vientos de la masacre, pero se niegan a que un grupo internacionl investigue, pero si el sitio ya esta en control de los Ucras ni siquiera esta en control de los Rusos, tan mal hicieron el trabajo que temen que el teatro se le caiga rapidamente.


----------



## bigmaller (4 Abr 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> Se han rendido 200? Y las fotos? Y los vídeos?
> 
> Ya me están tocando los cojones, aquí hay matanzas de 300 personas y vemos 3 personas tiradas en el suelo.
> 
> Dicen que se rinden 200 pero no hay ni una puta foto. Eso sin contar los tanques que ponen oxidados de estar 4 años en un cementerio de tanques



En esta guerra el que se crea algo por verlo en la tele/internet, es un forofillo.


rejon dijo:


> Aunque debo decir que si Putin sabe lo tiene todo perdido, puede atacar a un país OTAN para liarla del todo. Es lo que pienso todos los días y no me lo quito.



Pero eso es porque eres tonto. No te preocupes.


----------



## morpheus2010 (4 Abr 2022)

Tú sabrás lo que lees, yo no los leo ni para contrastar pero vamos que vengan lor pro-rusos a dárselas de verificar noticias y acusar de propaganda a la otra parte....en fin


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

Joder,como desvarias... pifias...


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> En esta guerra el que se crea algo por verlo en la tele/internet, es un forofillo.
> 
> Pero eso es porque eres tonto. No te preocupes.



Otro GILIPOLLAS,no eres mas tontorron porque el dia no tiene mas horas


----------



## bigmaller (4 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Marsupia es un monguer, pero es nuestro Monguer
> Ver archivo adjunto 1012973



Como el vendido de Ayestarán... Pensar que contribui con su grupo.. . 

El. Pobre pablo gonzalez se tiene que estar comiendose los huevos en polonia sabiendo que se está perdiendo el conflicto de su vida. Ese si me da mas pena que este marsupial.


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

El virus te lo metes por el culo pifias.....pero que cansino eres jomio....


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Abr 2022)

Ministro economía Alemán ha nombrado un fideicomisario para filial de Gazprom Germania, pero propietario ruso el viernes anunció que se separaba de Gazprom Germania, en cambio las acciones se transfirieron a Gazprom ecport business controlada por la rusa Palmary.

No se sabe quién está tras esto.

El gobierno alemán quería una liquidación voluntaria de Germania, pero eso hubiese sido fatal, porque Germania es propietaria de instalaciónes de almacenamiento a través de su filial Astora, y una filial inglesa de Germania es socio de casi todos los contratos de Alemania y EU.....si Germania se líquida los contratos de gas serían nulos o sin efecto.

Amén @Nico 

Fuente: welt.de


----------



## bigmaller (4 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Otro GILIPOLLAS,no eres mas tontorron porque el dia no tiene mas horas





Eres sudamericano fijo.


----------



## kelden (4 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El gobierno ucraniano ha debido masacrar a su propia población para de ese modo dar la imagen de que fueron los rusos *mientras invadían sus ciudades.
> 
> Y también iban casa por casa convenciendo a los familiares de dichos ejecutados para convencerles de que dijeran patatas.
> 
> Lógico.



A ver Teo .... de unos tios que han llenao las farolas del pais de "sospechosos", se cargan a sus propios negociadores por "traidores" y han repartido miles y miles de armas entre ex-presidiarios y gentes de mal vivir, te puedes esperar cualquier cosa. No te digo ni que si ni que no, pero que es plausible, si.


----------



## pirivi-parava (4 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Periodismo bélico del bueno, a lo orwell o Kapuscinski



Dios mío, que escándalo, los soldados en el frío beben  
Si viera que en las raciones italianas ponían algún "cordiale" para el frío y eso  ( y no caían nada mal)


----------



## Silvia Charo (4 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Lamento *que repitas por vez TREINTA la misma historia.*
> 
> Te recuerdo que *Rusia HA PEDIDO LA INVESTIGACION INTERNACIONAL del evento y Gran Bretaña la ha vetado en el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU.*
> 
> ...



Rusia ha pedido una "investigación" en sus términos para demostrar que todo es una "provocación criminal de radicales ucranianos". UK la rechaza porque ya tiene montada una investigación en sus términos porque no se fía de Rusia. EEUU, mientras, ha dicho que también desea investigar, en sus términos. Es todo posverdad.


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

Vladimir Putin se prepara para liderar una ofensiva por cielo , tierra , mar y aire sobre el Donbass, Lughansk y Mariupol.

Al mando de las operaciones está el líder de Chechenia Razman Kadyrov que ha asegurado a Putin que tendrá su corredor desde el Donbass hacia Crimea.

Muchísimo movimiento de tropas hacia la zona que llegan desde Kiev y Bielorrusia.

La pregunta es después de esta supuesta ofensiva Putin parará ahi? O querrá volver a intentar invadir Kiev?


----------



## Guanotopía (4 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> ¿Los de Azov también en Jarkov además de estar en Mariupol y de andar haciendo fakes en Bucha? ¿Pero esa organización cuántos integrantes tenía? ¿50.000?






Igual el NYT pertenece a RT


----------



## bakunin2020 (4 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Marsupia es un monguer, pero es nuestro Monguer
> Ver archivo adjunto 1012973



Marca España. Y el Pulitzer para cuando?


----------



## No al NOM (4 Abr 2022)

Pero no citeis a rejon ni a ninguno de estos que la mayoría los tenemos en el ignore, se pone el hilo muy pesado y quieren mancharlo


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Eres sudamericano fijo.



Y tú de Camerun...mas que fijo......


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (4 Abr 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> Se han rendido 200? Y las fotos? Y los vídeos?
> 
> Ya me están tocando los cojones, aquí hay matanzas de 300 personas y vemos 3 personas tiradas en el suelo.
> 
> Dicen que se rinden 200 pero no hay ni una puta foto. Eso sin contar los tanques que ponen oxidados de estar 4 años en un cementerio de tanques



Aquí tienes un video con cientos de ucranianos prisioneros con los brazos en alto por las calles de Mariupol. Que aproveche.

t.me/anna_news/27109


----------



## HDR (4 Abr 2022)

giovachapin dijo:


> Que estupidez, tiran la noticia a los cuatro vientos de la masacre, pero se niegan a que un grupo internacionl investigue, pero si el sitio ya esta en control de los Ucras ni siquiera esta en control de los Rusos, tan mal hicieron el trabajo que temen que el teatro se le caiga rapidamente.



El teatro no se cae porque no pueden ni construirlo. Esos cadáveres tendrían que haber aparecido justo al llegar el ejército ucraniano a la región, encontrándoselos. No días después.

La versión oficial, ahora mismo, es que los ucranianos han pasado 3 días sin darse cuenta de que había muertos en las calles.

Los otaneros no deben preocuparse, Putin les cierra el chollo de hacer y deshacer por el mundo a su antojo, pero tienen un gran talento como comediantes. Que elijan a Zelensky como líder de su circo ambulante y aún podrán hacer algo respetable en la vida.


----------



## alcorconita (4 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Quien quiere razonar si se puede "argumentar"....




Como sigas con esa tontería te voy a meter también en la nevera. Tú mismo.


----------



## Teuro (4 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Última hora de la guerra en Ucrania, en directo | Israel asegura que Putin se ha disculpado por las declaraciones antisemitas de su ministro de Exteriores
> 
> 
> El Ejército ucranio acusa a Rusia de intentar “destruir” a los soldados que resisten en la acería de Mariupol | Zelenski invita al presidente alemán a visitar Kiev después de que suspendiera su último viaje ante el rechazo del Gobierno ucranio
> ...



Se está instigando que Rusia cierre a cal y canto sus fronteras con Europa levantando un segundo telón de acero, que se aisle. Supongo que tal idea no estará en la mente de los rusos.


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

Joder pifias,si es que no das ni una,,,,cada vez te pareces mas al payaso ,que firmas joio...anda a vez si puedes superarte.


----------



## mazuste (4 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Bueno, creo que ha llegado el momento.
> 
> Empecé a tirar del hilo al recordar una foto que ví hace años ,en una revista de decoración de mi mujer.
> 
> ...




¿Pedro Jota y parienta?


----------



## HUROGÁN (4 Abr 2022)

Lo mas asqueroso del mundo es un programa de inteligencia artificial escribiendo jilipolladas para justificar el absurdo y lo indefendible.
Al ignore con ellos.


----------



## vettonio (4 Abr 2022)

Del blog El territorio del lince

Gracias a quien lo posteó, que no recuerdo quién fue. Mil perdones.

_*(...)Nada inusual que este tipo de "noticias" se produzcan cuando Rusia anuncia la Fase 2 de su ofensiva, la liberación completa del Donbás. Y es que allí está el grueso del ejército ucraniano, las mejores tropas, formadas bajo los cánones de la OTAN, y una batalla que va a demostrar hasta dónde llega la capacidad combativa de la OTAN, aunque sea por delegación. No es nada inusual el histerismo porque es la muestra palpable de la realidad: Rusia está cumpliendo sus objetivos y Occidente se está dando cuenta.*_


----------



## piru (4 Abr 2022)

Explicación de porqué están desnazificando la planta de Azovstal "a mano". Si se confirma es muy gordo:

"Existe la sospecha de que en los pisos subterráneos de la planta de Azovstal (hasta 8 pisos más abajo) hay un laboratorio biológico en el que se realizaron experimentos con personas"

t.me/boris_rozhin/39649?comment=2724527


----------



## Teuro (4 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Mira, no descartes que haya un "Coca Cola 2.0" detrás de esta medida.
> 
> Cuando Alemania y EE.UU. se declararon la Guerra, las instalaciones de "Coke" en Alemania se "nacionalizaron" a cargo de un empleado alemán de la Coca Cola, así nació "Fanta" y, tras la guerra, Coca Cola cobró sus monedas, recuperó las instalaciones y, por si fuera poco, lanzaron Fanta a nivel internacional.
> 
> ...



Ni Rusia quiere cortar el gas, son inglesos a fin de cuentas, ni Alemania puede hoy día vivir sin el gas ruso, no va a parar la producción por falta de energía. Por lo que sencillamente ese paso no lo va a dar Alemania por mucho que Polonia, UK o EEUU lo exijan.


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Abr 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Aquí tienes un video con cientos de ucranianos prisioneros con los brazos en alto por las calles de Mariupol. Que aproveche.
> 
> t.me/anna_news/27109



Los del batallón 503…lo que no encaja mucho es el brazalete rojo en algunos…


----------



## Teuro (4 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> El tema va más allá de eso, Alemania le roba unas instalaciones a una empresa rusa. Espero que entiendas ese concepto tan sencillo.



Es como si nacionalizas el contador de Iberdrola de tu casa, pero sigues consumiendo y pagando la factura eléctrica. Pues bueno, pos vale. Ya me cobraré el contador en el recibo mensual.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (4 Abr 2022)

veremos si esto es algo más que un rumor, rusia desde luego recompensaría bien por esa información.

"Dicen las malas lenguas que hace una hora dos oficiales del SBU cruzaron de manera muy extraoficial la frontera con Bielorrusia y tenían algunos datos importantes sobre la ejecución de civiles por parte de soldados ucranianos en Bucha, cuyos cadáveres luego fueron atribuidos a los rusos. Si esto es cierto, pronto veremos la continuación del cine ucraniano."


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Abr 2022)

Putin Using Body Double to Avoid Assassination.

OTANEROS VAIS A COMER PUTIN HASTA EL FIN DE VUESTROS DIAS

SAN PUTIN TIENE UN DOBLE O MAS . EL FIN DE LGBT PEDO 






Report: Putin Using Body Double to Avoid Assassination 
"We know Putin is paranoid about his security and this move just shows how seriously his team are taking the threat against his life," an unnamed source told the Star.

"I would not be at all surprised if we hear in the next few months that Putin has died and the reason given will be a heart attack or a long-term illness."


​ 

 ​


----------



## JAGGER (4 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Megayate ruso autorizado a salir de Hamburgo.
> 
> Abendblatt.de



Así me gusta verlos, comiéndole el culo a los oligarcas.


----------



## vettonio (4 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿Pedro Jota y parienta?



Pedro J y Bernard Henry-Levy.

Año 2019, celebración por todo lo alto del cumpleaños de Pedro J en un hotel de Madrid. A la vez asisten a una representación de un obra del frances en el teatro Nuevo Apolo, plaza Tirso de Molina

Pedro J ya estaba con la abogada. 

Toda la crónica en:

La tarta de cumpleaños más original en la fiesta de BHL y Pedro J. (elespanol.com)


----------



## Alvin Red (4 Abr 2022)

*Off topic*

Aviso, hoy voy de anises y me puedo comer crudo algún CM, esperando a juntar unos buenos euros para comprar una "amoto" que este bien para ir a la tasca y un poco más lejos.

La "amoto" que me gustaría;







La musico que escucho ahora 

Folk russian music;



Russian World music:


----------



## JAGGER (4 Abr 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> Rusia ha pedido una "investigación" en sus términos para demostrar que todo es una "provocación criminal de radicales ucranianos". UK la rechaza porque ya tiene montada una investigación en sus términos porque no se fía de Rusia. EEUU, mientras, ha dicho que también desea investigar, en sus términos. Es todo posverdad.



Hijos de fruta, no dejan que sea Rusia la que investigue sus atrocidades.


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

Odessa fue bombardeada desde el mar hace dos días. Que lo intenten ahora. Los misiles antibuque "Harpoon" de Inglaterra ya están en Odessa. Alcance 200 km. Noruega también se comprometió a enviar.


----------



## cryfar74 (4 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Yo por más que he visto lo de ese hospital no alcanzo a entender que es lo que hay en el ataque que lo hace un montaje.



Que tres días antes del ataque hubo un reportaje sobre la situación en la ciudad y en el se narraba sobre la llegada de unos vehiculos con los militantes Azov a una maternidad, que la orden fue que lso alli presentes debían abandonar sus puestos de trabajo y evacuar el centro, los medicos y enfermeros dijeron que ocuparon las habitaciones exteriores e instalaron armas.

El montaje es, que aquello no era ya una maternidad. Esto es una táctica que ha seguido utilizándose y seguirá haciéndose, usar instalaciones medicas para ocultarse.

Hace poco Aljazzera grabó como esta normalizado el uso de ambulancias para el transporte de tropas. Ahora cuando veas el titular "Rusia ataca ambulancias" tu que pensaras?


----------



## apocalippsis (4 Abr 2022)

Dicen las malas lenguas que hace una hora dos oficiales del SBU cruzaron de manera muy extraoficial la frontera con Bielorrusia y tenían algunos datos importantes sobre la ejecución de civiles por parte de soldados ucranianos en Bucha, cuyos cadáveres luego fueron atribuidos a los rusos. Si esto es cierto, pronto veremos la continuación del cine ucraniano.

t.me/JokerDPR/25


----------



## Impresionante (4 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Hijos de fruta, no dejan que sea Rusia la que investigue sus atrocidades.



Menos el primer mundo, el resto del mundo sabe lo que ha pasado


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

*El alcalde de Kiev pide a los habitantes que huyeron que no regresen todavía.*
El alcalde de Kiev, Vitali Klitschko, pidió el lunes a los habitantes de la capital ucraniana que huyeron del conflicto que no regresen durante "al menos otra semana".

"En primer lugar, hay toque de queda las 24 horas del día en varios distritos de la región de Kiev. También en las ciudades cercanas a la capital, donde continúan los combates, se ha encontrado un gran número de artefactos explosivos, lo que puede suponer una gran amenaza", dijo.

"No descartamos la posibilidad de que se disparen cohetes. Sí, nuestras fuerzas de defensa aérea están trabajando perfectamente. Pero puede ocurrir cualquier cosa. Así que pido a la gente que espere un poco y no vuelva", añadió.

Ucrania y los países occidentales dudan de la promesa de Rusia de reducir la actividad militar en torno a Chernígov y la capital, Kiev, durante conversaciones cara a cara el pasado martes en Estambul.


----------



## pepinox (4 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Lo que debería hacer Rusia es dejarse de milongas y entrar a hierro y fuego en ucrania y mandarlos a la Edad de Piedra.



Nada me gustaría más que verlo.

Ucrania es de los ucranianos, tanto como Yugoslavia es de los yugoslavos.


----------



## magufone (4 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Odessa fue bombardeada desde el mar hace dos días. Que lo intenten ahora. Los misiles antibuque "Harpoon" de Inglaterra ya están en Odessa. Alcance 200 km. Noruega también se comprometió a enviar.



Pues espero que no sean estos:
Failure to replace the Harpoon anti-ship missile would be inexcusable | Navy Lookout

Obsoletos y la Royal Navy queriendo quitarselos de encima


----------



## rejon (4 Abr 2022)

*Diez civiles muertos y 46 heridos en bombardeo en ciudad ucraniana de Mikolaiv.*
Diez civiles murieron y al menos 46 resultaron heridos en bombardeos en la ciudad de Mikolaiv, en el sur de Ucrania, informó el lunes su alcalde, Oleksander Senkevich.

Un primer ataque del ejército ruso a las 04H00 GMT dejó "un muerto y cinco heridos, dos de ellos graves", antes de otro nuevo ataque en el que "murieron nueve personas y otras 41 resultaron heridas", dijo en un mensaje de vídeo.

El alcalde indicó que el número de víctimas aún podría aumentar.


----------



## arriondas (4 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Pues espero que no sean estos:
> Failure to replace the Harpoon anti-ship missile would be inexcusable | Navy Lookout
> 
> Obsoletos y la Royal Navy queriendo quitarselos de encima



Y no es algo que se pueda desplegar de un día para otro, que no son escopetas.


----------



## pemebe (4 Abr 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Paso de leérmelo.
> 
> Si Kiev hubiera sido un objetivo principal ¿por qué es precisamente el primero que se abandona?
> 
> No hay más preguntas, señoría.



Puede ser erroneo o no. Pero es una opinión bien explicada y solo por eso merece la pena leerselo.


----------



## ussser (4 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Periodista neerlandés denuncia su arresto y expulsión de Ucrania*
> 
> El reportero de guerra neerlandés, Robert Dulmers, denunció haber sido arrestado este fin de semana en Ucrania y deportado a Moldavia por presuntamente *violar las normas que prohíben compartir o publicar imágenes de ataques rusos*, lo que le supuso una *prohibición de diez años* de entrada al territorio ucraniano.
> 
> El periodista, de 56 años, que cubría la guerra desde finales de febrero para el medio neerlandés Nederlands Dagblad (ND), asegura haber sido expulsado del país después de que compartiera este domingo por la mañana unas imágenes de los* impactos de los cohetes en un depósito de petróleo* cerca de la ciudad portuaria de Odesa. “*Me acusaron de espionaje*”, especificó.



Que dé gracias que no se lo cargaron.


----------



## Impresionante (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (4 Abr 2022)

El cambio individual más grande desde el comienzo del OP. 
*En Mariupol, se rindieron 264 soldados enemigos y oficiales del 501º Batallón Separado de Infantería de Marina* de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (36ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina). 
El lema del batallón 501_: "Dios y la victoria están con nosotros".


----------



## apocalippsis (4 Abr 2022)

Aquí los soldados ucranianos crean 12 nuevas baterías de artillería. Además, crean un batallón de artillería separado, que incluirá principalmente mercenarios polacos. Y muchas otras cosas interesantes.

No se trata de los planes de los soldados ucranianos. Lo principal es que el significado del mensaje ha alcanzado: todo se quemará. Baterías, mercenarios, batallones. ¡Todo! Ah-ja-ja-ja-ja-ja-ja-ja-ja… 

t.me/JokerDPR/22


----------



## katiuss (4 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Que tres días antes del ataque hubo un reportaje sobre la situación en la ciudad y en el se narraba sobre la llegada de unos vehiculos con los militantes Azov a una maternidad, que la orden fue que lso alli presentes debían abandonar sus puestos de trabajo y evacuar el centro, los medicos y enfermeros dijeron que ocuparon las habitaciones exteriores e instalaron armas.
> 
> El montaje es, que aquello no era ya una maternidad. Esto es una táctica que ha seguido utilizándose y seguirá haciéndose, usar instalaciones medicas para ocultarse.
> 
> Hace poco Aljazzera grabó como esta normalizado el uso de ambulancias para el transporte de tropas. Ahora cuando veas el titular "Rusia ataca ambulancias" tu que pensaras?



Pero no es la entrada a un hospital?


----------



## arriondas (4 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Pues espero que no sean estos:
> Failure to replace the Harpoon anti-ship missile would be inexcusable | Navy Lookout
> 
> Obsoletos y la Royal Navy queriendo quitarselos de encima



Más material caducado para los ucros. Armas que están casi todas obsoletas, ya sean de los stocks de armas occidentales o de los del viejo material de la RDA que tenían guardado los alemanes. Si les están dando chatarra, lo que ya tenían era mejor que esa puxarra. Y luego hablan del material ruso...


----------



## apocalippsis (4 Abr 2022)

Y aquí hay otra pequeña lista de autos que fueron incautados ilegalmente a ciudadanos ucranianos, supuestamente para las necesidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania para la guerra. Especialmente para las necesidades del ejército y el trabajo en el campo, un auto Tesla era muy necesario, algunos de estos autos ya se han vendido. Nada personal, son negocios.
Ah-ja-ja-ja-ja-ja... 

t.me/JokerDPR/7


----------



## lasoziedad (4 Abr 2022)

*Rusia abrirá un corredor para los ucranianos que depongan las armas en Mariúpol*

El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia *propuso hoy al Ejército ucraniano* abrir un corredor para la* evacuación de los combatientes* que aún se encuentran en la ciudad portuaria de Mariúpol, con la condición de que *depongan las armas.*

La propuesta incluye a las *unidades* de las *Fuerzas Armadas, los batallones de defensa territorial y los mercenarios extranjeros*, pero no menciona a los destacamentos ultranacionalistas.

Según explicó Mijaíl Mizintsev, responsable del Centro ruso de Control de la Defensa Nacional, el Ejército ruso está *dispuesto a declarar un alto el fuego a las 09:30 del martes*, 5 de abril, "exclusivamente por motivos humanitarios". *"Se respetarán las vidas de todos aquellos que entreguen las armas"*, explicó.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (4 Abr 2022)

*Se termino Mariupol.*

Mapa detallado de la situación en Mariupol' el 4/4/22




Van a empezar a cantar la traviata.


----------



## Egam (4 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Parece que los alemanes quieren guerra y habrían nacionalizado la parte alemana de Grazprom.
> 
> *El regulador alemán se hace cargo de Gazprom Germania para garantizar el suministro de energía*
> Por Vera Eckert
> ...



Bueno, ahora toca nacionalizar las fabricas & activos de mercedes, BMW, Volkswagen, Bosch, Siemens, Bayer, etc en rusia


----------



## El-Mano (4 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Del blog El territorio del lince
> 
> Gracias a quien lo posteó, que no recuerdo quién fue. Mil perdones.
> 
> _*(...)Nada inusual que este tipo de "noticias" se produzcan cuando Rusia anuncia la Fase 2 de su ofensiva, la liberación completa del Donbás. Y es que allí está el grueso del ejército ucraniano, las mejores tropas, formadas bajo los cánones de la OTAN, y una batalla que va a demostrar hasta dónde llega la capacidad combativa de la OTAN, aunque sea por delegación. No es nada inusual el histerismo porque es la muestra palpable de la realidad: Rusia está cumpliendo sus objetivos y Occidente se está dando cuenta.*_



Lo puse yo, a mí me pasa lo mismo a veces. Lo pongo de nuevo, a ver si copio bien. El territorio del Lince

No quiero que se pierda el detalle secundario. Resumo ambos.
Del tema de Pakistán, despues del "comeme los huevos" de Pakistán a usa, le hicieron una moción de censura, a disuelto el parlamento y se esperan nuevas elecciones o algo así.
Sobre el gas húngaro, procede por Turquía y pasa por Bulgaria. Y a Bulgaria parece que la están presionando para que cierre el gas a Hungría, o al menos eso deja caer el lince.


----------



## Registrador (4 Abr 2022)

¿Alguien me explica la versión de las dos partes sobre lo sucedido en Bucha? Gracias.


----------



## Artedi (4 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El grave error de Putiniano fue no entrar con todo y sin contemplaciones, cuanto más dure la guerra más van a joder los otanicos y más sanciones van a poner aunque nos jodan vivos a Europa pero USA manda.
> Creo que USA/OTAN piensan que el kremlin nunca usará armas nucleares pero como dices los están acorralando tanto que si las puede usar.
> Pero a ellos si se destruye Europa les da igual con tal de que USA salga ganando.



En el Imperial War Museum de Londres hay una cita de Lord MacAulay:

_*"Essence of war is violence, moderation in war is imbecillity".*_​


----------



## vettonio (4 Abr 2022)

*Fotos de la incautación por el FBI del yate en Palma de Mallorca.*

"Gentileza" de:






Mike Balsamo

@MikeBalsamo1
Lead Justice Dept. & federal law enforcement reporter 
@AP
. Board member 
@PressClubDC
. Prior gigs: NYC & LA. Long Island native. Taco aficionado. MBalsamo@ap.org


_Estados Unidos se ha incautado de un yate en España perteneciente a Viktor Vekselberg, un oligarca con estrechos vínculos con Putin, el primero de la iniciativa de aplicación de sanciones del gobierno para "incautar y congelar" barcos gigantes y otros activos caros de las élites rusas.





_


----------



## CEMENTITOS (4 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Lo recomienda un tuitero nada sospechoso y en el texto no pone ninguna mentira, vale la pena leerlo.



A ver, que SABEMOS desde hace semanas que el cerco a Kiev era para mantener a las unidades de élite fijadas en el norte como refuerzo defensivo de la capital, mientras la operación militar se centraba en el sur del país.
Por eso no ha habido operaciones en Kiev.
Es que ya cansa tener que repetir siempre cuestiones básicas y demostradas, que siguen saliendo twiteros anónimos expertos EN NADA contando sus estupideces.


----------



## Archimanguina (4 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Periodismo bélico del bueno, a lo orwell o Kapuscinski



y....¿cúal es el problema?...

..que los tanquistas beben....huy que malos...


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (4 Abr 2022)

En total 264, haber de donde son....

264 infantes de marina ucranianos (36.a Brigada de Infantería de Marina Separada) se rindieron en #Mariupol .


----------



## Bocanegra (4 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Última hora de la guerra en Ucrania, en directo | Israel asegura que Putin se ha disculpado por las declaraciones antisemitas de su ministro de Exteriores
> 
> 
> El Ejército ucranio acusa a Rusia de intentar “destruir” a los soldados que resisten en la acería de Mariupol | Zelenski invita al presidente alemán a visitar Kiev después de que suspendiera su último viaje ante el rechazo del Gobierno ucranio
> ...



la UE, por algo que se me escapa, está autoinmolamdose, cualquier cosa ya es excusa para seguir con el guión y autoailarse 


una guerra que "ni no va ni nos viene" a priori, la han puesto en boca de todos los europeos con 8 años de retraso

imágenes en horario infantil de los malos rusos y caravanas de refugiados ucranianos 

banderas y recogida de ayuda en colegios, supermercados etc

a la UE le interesa esta guerra para implosionar el euro quizá?


----------



## Archimanguina (4 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Fotos de la incautación por el FBI del yate en Palma de Mallorca.*
> 
> "Gentileza" de:
> 
> ...



¿Joder el FBI tiene jurisdicción en Ejpaña?

Menudo loleo


----------



## Tlistakel (4 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> y tú un pifiador del hijoputin......aparte de papafritas...



to-rejón base de la otan


----------



## El-Mano (4 Abr 2022)

Ayer, alguién se acordó de que en el hilo sirio se ponía a veces una canción antes de "dormir". Hoy le pondré una yo, a ver qué le parece. Aunque yo la pondré sólo hoy, que ya se escribe bastante en el hilo...


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (4 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> A ver, que SABEMOS desde hace semanas que el cerco a Kiev era para mantener a las unidades de élite fijadas en el norte como refuerzo defensivo de la capital, mientras la operación militar se centraba en el sur del país.
> Por eso no ha habido operaciones en Kiev.
> Es que ya cansa tener que repetir siempre cuestiones básicas y demostradas, que siguen saliendo twiteros anónimos expertos EN NADA contando sus estupideces.



Todo es parte del plan, claro que si.

Que se hayan dejado casi 10000 muertos estaba planeado


----------



## Evangelion (4 Abr 2022)

Satellite images show bodies lay in Bucha for weeks, despite Russian claims.


The images rebut Russia’s claim that the killing of civilians in Bucha, near Kyiv, took place after its soldiers had left town.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Carlos Dutty (4 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> A ver, que SABEMOS desde hace semanas que el cerco a Kiev era para mantener a las unidades de élite fijadas en el norte como refuerzo defensivo de la capital, mientras la operación militar se centraba en el sur del país.
> Por eso no ha habido operaciones en Kiev.
> Es que ya cansa tener que repetir siempre cuestiones básicas y demostradas, que siguen saliendo twiteros anónimos expertos EN NADA contando sus estupideces.



Sí es así, por qué no siguen? Precisamente que se retiren desmiente esa teoría. El objetivo principal era Kiev, como centro político y "moral" del país.


----------



## Fauna iberica (4 Abr 2022)

Todo el mundo sataniza a Putin, es el nuevo doctor maligno para occidente, y no se dan cuenta los muy imbéciles que si estuvieran otros políticos de la oposición, la situación sería mucho peor para el imperio y sus palmeros.

Tomemos por ejemplo a zhirinovski, en política internacional está a favor de la reunificacion de antiguas repúblicas soviéticas, la pena de muerte por corrupción o terrorismo así como la prohibición de formas religiosas no tradicionales y un fuerte proteccionismo económico son algunas de sus propuestas.
En el caso de zhirinosvki su originalidad le convierte en uno de los políticos más conocidos quiere recuperar Alaska, ocupar Oriente Medio y apoyo al uso de armas nucleares para establecer la hegemonía rusa.
Culpa a la mujer de todos los males del hombre ruso, entre otros argumentos justifica en el egoísmo femenino la reducida esperanza de vida masculina en el país, ( seguro que es burbujista, este nos lee) ha propuesto disminuir la natalidad en el Cáucaso para solucionar problema de inmigración y rodear la zona con alambres de púas, para mostrar su rechazo a occidente propuso cerrar todos los McDonald's del país ,ofrece a Chipre su entrada en la federación y en el rublo considera que una dictadura policial ayudaría a terminar con la corrupción, se ha mostrado a favor de juicios populares y pena de muerte públicas y quizás su medida más brillante propuso construir ventiladores en la frontera de la zona europea para enviar los residuos nucleares hacia los países bálticos y Alemania.
Señala que Rusia solo tiene futuro como imperio ,negando la viabilidad de la democracia a largo plazo, solicita militarizar la economía rusa, acusa al mundo occidental de querer acabar con Rusia y propone alianzas con Irak Afganistán y Turquía el momento álgido llega cuando propone crear batallones penales enviar a los prisioneros a luchar Ucrania y asegurar que preferirían morir allí antes que volver a una cárcel rusa.


----------



## apocalippsis (4 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Vaya nivel de retraso que gastáis algunos, joder. Ahora lo de Járkov es una maniobra de distracción como al parecer ya lo fue en su momento Kiev y por eso no la pudieron tomar.



Si, mira lo que viene para jarkov tonto lahaba,

Nuestros prisioneros ejecutados. Estrictamente mayores de 18 años
Antecedentes para las negociaciones.
 los cerdos dispararon a prisioneros rusos.
Tenían tanta prisa por hacer un video que a uno de ellos se le olvidó desatar las manos.

*Kharkov debe ser borrado de la faz de la tierra.*

t.me/russia_sof/2674


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (4 Abr 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Sí es así, por qué no siguen? Precisamente que se retiren desmiente esa teoría.



Los 10000 militares rusos caidos eran para engañar.


----------



## Egam (4 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


>



No te metas con Navalny and Co.


----------



## Seronoser (4 Abr 2022)

Registrador dijo:


> ¿Alguien me explica la versión de las dos partes sobre lo sucedido en Bucha? Gracias.



Rusia no tiene versión.
Ellos salieron el 31 de marzo de Bucha, confirmado por el alcalde de la ciudad, en vídeos de facebook ese mismo día y posteriores.

Lo que pasara después del 31 de marzo...es cuestión del SBU y del MI6 británico.


----------



## John Nash (4 Abr 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> la UE, por algo que se me escapa, está autoinmolamdose, cualquier cosa ya es excusa para seguir con el guión y autoailarse
> 
> 
> una guerra que "ni no va ni nos viene" a priori, la han puesto en boca de todos los europeos con 8 años de retraso
> ...



Lo que quizá se te escapa es que los dirigentes de la UE están de una forma u otra vinculados al capital usano y sus deudas en manos de la banca financiera usana. No hay más. No existe una conciencia ni una estrategia meramente europeda.
El globalismo ha liquidado los intereses y soberanías nacionales. La alienación y desconexión con los pueblos es total.


----------



## pgas (4 Abr 2022)

*CÓMO LEER LA GUERRA A LA INVERSA SIN PASARSE DE LISTO*

Por *John Helmer*, Moscú @bears_with

La razón por la que los comandantes estadounidenses confiaban en que Rusia se adentraría en Ucrania cuando lo hizo fue que se aseguraron de que el Estado Mayor ruso comprendiera que si no se movían hacia el oeste, ellos mismos serían atacados hacia el este a través del frente de Ucrania, hacia el norte contra Belgorod y Voronezh, hacia el sur contra Crimea y Rostov; y al mismo tiempo Estados Unidos lanzaría su blitzkrieg para destruir la economía rusa. El plan ucraniano de ataque terrestre era la finta; la guerra de sanciones era la estocada principal contra Moscú. 

En el manual del año pasado de la llamada Iniciativa Estratégica Rusa del Mando Europeo de EE.UU. en Stuttgart, se informaba de que la estrategia de "defensa activa" del ejército ruso comenzaba con "medidas preventivas tomadas antes de que estalle un conflicto, para disuadirlo". Después seguiría "una defensa-ofensiva que prevé el compromiso persistente de un oponente en todo el teatro de la acción militar para incluir la infraestructura crítica en su patria, ejecutando operaciones estratégicas que afecten a la capacidad o voluntad del adversario para mantener la lucha". Con el objetivo de "lograr la sorpresa, la decisión y la continuidad de la acción estratégica", el mando estadounidense ha estado esperando una "lucha bélica rusa definida por el fuego, el ataque y la maniobra en la que las formaciones tácticas se enfrentan a distancia".

El "cálculo" ruso, según las cifras del ejército estadounidense, "es que el centro de gravedad está en degradar el potencial militar y económico de un Estado, no en apoderarse de un territorio".

Dado que el plan de guerra de Estados Unidos para destruir a Rusia requería ocho años de acondicionamiento de Ucrania como cañonera, ¿qué ha sorprendido en la primera fase de la guerra? ¿Qué se puede anticipar que sucederá después en la fase 2, luego en la fase 3 y en la fase 4, es decir, la larga guerra que el presidente Biden, el canciller Scholz y el primer ministro Johnson creen que pueden sostener en la creencia de que los rusos no pueden?
* ....*
El siguiente paso en la guerra desde el sofa es hacer preguntas sencillas e ingenuas y comparar las respuestas que se obtienen. Por ejemplo, ¿cuántas fuerzas han desplegado los rusos contra cuántos ucranianos?

En la doctrina de combate del ejército estadounidense, desde hace tiempo es convencional estimar que una fuerza atacante debe superar en número a la fuerza defensora en una proporción de 3 a 1. En las operaciones de contrainsurgencia y en la guerra de Vietnam, el mando estadounidense calculó que en el ataque contra el Vietcong y el ejército norvietnamita, las fuerzas estadounidenses debían superar en número a los vietnamitas en una proporción de 10 a 1. Esta proporción se ajustó a la baja hasta aproximadamente 5 a 1 teniendo en cuenta la superioridad estadounidense en potencia de fuego - bombardeo de artillería, bombardeo aéreo y helicópteros de combate.

Las simulaciones informáticas militares estadounidenses más recientes, basadas en las guerras árabe-israelíes, las operaciones estadounidenses contra Irak y los juegos de guerra de la OTAN, se han incluido más en el cálculo de la proporción de fuerzas que se necesitarán para la OTAN contra Rusia, o las previstas para Rusia contra la OTAN.

DOCTRINA DEL EJÉRCITO DE LOS EEUU - RELACIONES DE FUERZA MÍNIMAS


Fuente: Departamento del Ejército de Estados Unidos, Army Field Manual FM6-0, Commander and Staff Organization and Operations (Washington, DC: Government Printing Office, 2016), Tabla 9-2. 

_*¿Cómo se explica entonces que en la fase 1 de la operación militar especial rusa contra Ucrania se hayan desplegado entre 40.000 y 50.000 fuerzas rusas contra aproximadamente 80.000 fuerzas ucranianas en el Donbass, una proporción de fuerzas significativamente inferior a la de un ruso en ataque por un ucraniano en defensa? *_

Una fuente bien informada de Moscú con estrechos contactos en el Donbass responde: "En cuanto a los efectivos, tenemos que comparar manzanas con manzanas. También tenemos que mirar el mapa más amplio y ver que todo el suroeste de Rusia es el teatro de operaciones y no sólo el territorio ucraniano. Dentro de este teatro, las tropas rusas tienen una clara superioridad numérica. Naturalmente, no todas ellas se comprometerían al inicio el 24 de febrero, arriesgándose a cuellos de botella peores de los que ya hemos visto.

No todas las tropas rusas en el teatro de operaciones ampliado pueden ser tropas ofensivas. Tenían que formar una amplia, profunda y compleja línea defensiva y retaguardia. Tenían que cubrir más flancos que los ucranianos. Los ucranianos tenían definitivamente una ventaja defensiva, ya que estaban muy bien atrincherados en el Donbass. Habrían tenido la desventaja de haber sido la fuerza invasora. Por lo tanto, los números del grupo de combate local no dicen mucho.

Lo que ninguno de los analistas ha considerado todavía es que el Estado Mayor ruso se dio cuenta de que había serios riesgos de una ofensiva ucraniana, es decir, un ataque a través de las fronteras rusas, no simplemente contraataques contra las maniobras rusas iniciales. Había todas las posibilidades de que un grupo de combate ucraniano rompiera hacia el norte, en dirección a Voronezh, y luego se refugiara en zonas civiles para un avance que incluyera un giro hacia el sur, en dirección a Rostov, con el objetivo de rodear Donbass.




¿Por qué todo el mundo asume que los ucranianos estaban planeando sólo la defensa? Una gran ofensiva ucraniana sobre Crimea era inminente. Por lo tanto, los rusos tenían que tener una gran fuerza defensiva en posición hasta que toda la infraestructura militar ucraniana hubiera sido eliminada.

Lo que ninguno de los analistas ha considerado es que Ucrania no estaba siendo preparada por Estados Unidos para una guerra defensiva. En las facultades militares británicas siempre se ha creído que tácticamente los soviéticos perdieron la batalla de Kursk. Parece que todos olvidamos que la comprensión europea, estadounidense y británica de las batallas de la Segunda Guerra Mundial es creer que pueden ganar en una guerra directa con Rusia precisamente en ese campo de batalla.




La clave es no empantanarse en las ciudades, sino utilizar las ciudades como escudo. Aparte de eso, el terreno desde Kharkov en el norte hacia Belgorod y luego hacia Voronezh se presta a ese tipo de plan si la fuerza atacante está bien equipada con armas antitanque y puede limitar la capacidad de la fuerza aérea rusa para bombardear al ejército mientras se mueve de ciudad en ciudad. Los ucranianos estaban preparados exactamente para eso: para atacar rápidamente con infantería en unidades altamente móviles armadas con MANPADS [sistemas portátiles de defensa aérea].

Los rusos han sido muy conscientes de la posibilidad de este plan de ataque estadounidense. Por lo tanto, no considero que el movimiento ruso en Kiev, los lanzamientos de paracaidistas en los campos de aviación, la destrucción de los campos de aviación, los arsenales y las guarniciones en el oeste, y las numerosas operaciones especiales en Galicia, entre Kiev y Lvov, sean un desperdicio de los recursos rusos o un error. Yo los veo como una necesidad para inmovilizar al mando ucraniano y amenazar a Kiev y a toda la cúpula si hacían el movimiento que habían planeado hacia territorio ruso. Absolutamente necesario, de hecho.

Así pues, una vez conseguidos los objetivos de la fase 1 de destrucción de infraestructuras, inmovilización de Kiev y toma de control del Mar Negro y de la costa del Mar de Azov, el objetivo ruso ha sido defender y ampliar las líneas del Donbass. El ejército ruso tenía que asegurarse de que los ucranianos no pudieran abrirse paso hacia Donetsk. En el peor de los casos, si hubieran conseguido rodear Donetsk, habría sido una catástrofe. En definitiva, los ucranianos deben ser vistos como un ejército muy maduro dirigido por Estados Unidos y la OTAN, armados con sus mejores armas. No debemos hacernos la ilusión de que la fuerza ucraniana atrincherada a lo largo de la línea de contacto era una fuerza defensiva que esperaba matar a los rusos invasores.

Una vez eliminado el riesgo de una fuga ucraniana hacia el este por la Fase I, podemos ver que en la Fase 2 llegarán nuevos y grandes refuerzos rusos.

Ciertamente, los rusos parecen haber subestimado la fuerza ucraniana en la línea del noroeste entre Jarkov, Sumy y Kiev, así como en el sur en Mariupol. Los rusos también subestimaron, de forma más aguda, las capacidades defensivas ucranianas en la región de Donetsk. No esperaban una resistencia tan fuerte. Las fuerzas ucranianas presentes en Kharkov y Sumy parecen haber sido una infantería muy móvil, entrenada para operaciones de guerrilla, de reacción rápida, que se fusiona con las zonas civiles y ataca a voluntad.



Mapa de la disposición de las fuerzas al 17 de marzo de 2022 - Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra (EEUU).

El error ucraniano parece haber sido político, y también subestimar a los rusos. El primer ataque en Kharkov debería haber sido una señal para ellos. Pero han repetido el error de combinar mercenarios con batallones territoriales Azov en lugares que los rusos han podido atacar una y otra vez. Esto contribuye a la narrativa propagandística de los medios occidentales, pero no evita la certeza de su derrota y destrucción."

_*Una segunda pregunta: si los preparativos militares ucranianos eran sofisticados y estaban bien informados por la inteligencia estadounidense, y si las advertencias norteamericanas de un inminente ataque ruso eran auténticas, ¿cómo es que el mando ucraniano y sus fuerzas parecen haber sido tomados por sorpresa; haber perdido su marina, su fuerza aérea y gran parte de su mando y control militar en las primeras 48 horas?*_

Un veterano militar canadiense con experiencia en combate de guerra de la OTAN responde: "Los ucranianos estaban preparados para librar la guerra que Estados Unidos y la OTAN querían. La sorpresa nunca formó parte de la ecuación, ya que todo el país estaba preparado como un arma para desempeñar su papel en la guerra más amplia contra Rusia. Es difícil sorprender a una mina terrestre.

Dicho esto, la sorpresa tiene más que ver con el juego a largo plazo ruso que con la destrucción inicial de los activos ucranianos de mando y control, aéreos o navales. La guerra que los ucranianos debían librar ha resultado no ser la que los rusos pretenden ganar. A esto le llamo la sorpresa del juego largo.

Las fuerzas ucranianas se atrincheraron en puntos a lo largo de las rutas de los presuntos avances rusos y se aseguraron de convertir las ciudades clave en fortalezas. La información de EE.UU. era buena. Sabían, a pesar de los lloriqueos de Zelensky en los días previos a la operación, que el ataque iba a producirse. Los Estados Unidos querían que se produjera. Un ataque ruso era parte de la estrategia de EEUU para vencer a Rusia.

Todo el mundo en el lado ucraniano/OTAN/EE.UU. comprendía muy bien que los militares rusos iban a intentar evitar las bajas civiles y, al mismo tiempo, trabajar para tomar las zonas urbanas clave: Mariupol, Kherson, Izyum, etc. La marina y las fuerzas aéreas ucranianas nunca tuvieron un papel importante en este plan, salvo como medio para hostigar o perturbar a las fuerzas rusas y ganar puntos de propaganda cuando fuera posible. Las unidades clave motivadas ideológicamente, como las de los batallones territoriales como los conjuntos Azov, Aidar y Donbass, junto con las unidades regulares de primera línea como las brigadas de asalto aéreo o mecanizadas que estamos viendo en el frente de Donetsk, recibieron la mayor parte de su entrenamiento según el estándar de la OTAN. Fueron estas formaciones en las que los planificadores ucranianos/OTAN/USA anclaron su estrategia. Está claro que su papel era lanzar un ataque contra la RPD/RPL [Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk], como lo demuestra el aumento de los bombardeos y otros movimientos agresivos en las semanas previas al 24 de febrero; o arrastrar a los rusos a una guerra de desgaste a lo largo de líneas de defensa en gran parte estáticas si los rusos optaban por moverse primero. El plan incluía el acopio de suministros en las zonas urbanas de defensa y fortificaciones bien preparadas en el campo del Donbass. El mando y el control se establecieron en búnkeres y cuarteles generales más cercanos al frente. En el teatro de operaciones o en el ámbito nacional no había mucho que hacer porque las formaciones del este estaban destinadas a librar batallas principalmente locales sin contar con una gran intervención del ejército ucraniano en general, especialmente al este del Dniepr. Las estructuras de mando y control (C2) de la región oriental parecen haber sido diseñadas para resistir mejor los ataques iniciales rusos que las centrales de Kiev.

Por supuesto, los ataques rusos a los aeródromos, los cuarteles generales y los complejos de radares de defensa aérea fueron importantes y tuvieron un gran impacto en la capacidad ucraniana para luchar en la guerra a corto plazo; pero esa capacidad no era tan sofisticada ni necesaria para empezar, no estaba diseñada para ello. Una vez más, resultaba evidente que el principal esfuerzo de Estados Unidos en términos de preparación se destinó a las fuerzas terrestres ucranianas para "batirse" con los rusos en el terreno elegido por los ucranianos. La postura de las fuerzas ucranianas estaba dictada por la conciencia de que la guerra de maniobras a gran escala, que requiere una fuerte capacidad de C2, estaba en gran medida fuera de toda posibilidad, como sabían los ucranianos y la OTAN. Sin embargo, subestimaron la capacidad de interdicción rusa.

Hubo algunos que no recibieron el memorándum. Las unidades mecanizadas/motorizadas ucranianas, por ejemplo, especialmente en la zona de Kharkov, intentaron intervenir contra el avance ruso, o replegarse para reforzar las defensas dentro y alrededor de la ciudad. Luego descubrieron por las malas que habría sido mucho más inteligente permanecer en su lugar. Permanecer en el lugar, o limitar los movimientos a pequeñas unidades en vehículos de ruedas, forma parte de la norma de la OTAN para las fuerzas de la OTAN que se espera que luchen sin el beneficio de un paraguas de superioridad aérea de EE.UU. y todo lo que ello conlleva.

Así que tenemos la línea Sigfrido, las fortalezas y la Operación Werwolf con esteroides, armada con viejos misiles Tochka U para hacer las cosas más "divertidas". Supongo que los ucranianos podrían haber trasladado sus activos, como los MiG 29, fuera del país o redistribuir su flota (tal como estaba) a puertos amigos en el Mar Negro, pero entonces se habría perdido el valor propagandístico de mitos como el "fantasma ucraniano de Kiev". La disposición de estos activos, sin embargo, era un espectáculo secundario porque el plan ucraniano/OTAN estaba anclado en los elementos de tierra que he mencionado. 

Entonces, ¿por qué prepararon las cosas de esta manera? Creo que creían que los rusos no tendrían la capacidad de aguantar durante semanas o meses para conseguir sus objetivos. Parece que asumieron que si infligían bajas y detenían el avance ruso, entonces la guerra económica estadounidense y la propaganda mundial harían el resto en poco tiempo. Aquí es donde reside la sorpresa: no lo hicieron y no lo harán. A pesar de todo lo que se ha dicho sobre convertir a Ucrania en un Afganistán para los rusos, cuando Kiev, Bruselas y Washington empezaron a darse cuenta de que Rusia era mucho más resistente y más decidida de lo que habían imaginado y que estaba en ello a largo plazo -los ucranianos, los europeos, los estadounidenses y los canadienses no son afganos- ya era demasiado tarde. Además, como es habitual, los estadounidenses sobrevaloraron sus propias capacidades y al mismo tiempo las proyectaron sobre los ucranianos.

Desde el principio hubo graves errores de cálculo y fallos directos por parte de Ucrania, la OTAN y Estados Unidos. Los avances rusos a lo largo del eje sur y su capacidad para cruzar el Dniepr y tomar Kherson sobre la marcha, demuestran la mala preparación y, en mi opinión, la incompetencia de los planificadores y comandantes del personal ucraniano y de la OTAN. En todo el espectro de analistas de defensa occidentales ha habido consenso en que Kherson sería un objetivo importante para las fuerzas rusas que se desplazan desde Crimea. ¿Qué ocurrió en cambio? Incompetencia por parte de Ucrania. Tal vez sus planificadores esperaban que Mariupol fuera arrasada primero.

En cuanto a esto último, Mariupol ha ido exactamente como esperaba, hasta el punto de que los nazis ocuparon las posiciones que tenían y la táctica rusa/DPR de dividirlos en trozos más pequeños para ser masticados uno a uno. En cuanto al personal de la OTAN que puede haber quedado atrapado en la zona, sólo sé lo que he leído de los informes rusos. ¿Alguien esperaba el alivio de Kiev, aguantó demasiado tiempo, sólo para verse decepcionado y atrapado? Aquí es donde la destrucción rusa de las capacidades ucranianas de C2 puede haber pasado factura. Pero eso es suponer que la voluntad política de enviar ayuda existía y luego fue superada por los movimientos rusos. Quizás fue una combinación de ambas. A medida que se desarrolla el juego a largo plazo, la creación de las fortalezas dentro de los otros centros urbanos ha demostrado ser un callejón sin salida. Se han convertido en trampas mortales para las fuerzas ucranianas dentro y alrededor de ellas.



Imagen por satélite de los edificios dañados en el oeste de Mariupol, 12 de marzo de 2022.

Para empeorar las cosas para los ucranianos, la OTAN y los Estados Unidos, el mando ruso en Moscú y las fuerzas rusas sobre el terreno no han mostrado ningún indicio de cansarse de la lucha. Al contrario, están pasando a la fase 2 y se están preparando para destruir las fuerzas ucranianas al este del Dniepr hasta el último hombre. Si queda algún corredor abierto para los refuerzos ucranianos, sólo queda como vía de acceso a la gigantesca caldera rusa que los rusos se disponen a cerrar al este del Dniepr. Una vez completada esta tarea, la pregunta tiene que ser ¿cómo será la fase 3 (y la 4, 5, etc.)?
.....

Mientras tanto, en Europa, la población está cada vez más descontenta con el impacto que la guerra está teniendo en su estilo de vida. .... Si unimos todo esto con el enfoque tan diferente hacia la situación que muestran China e India, no es demasiado difícil ver cómo puede desarrollarse la sorpresa del juego a largo plazo. 

Los ucranianos fueron utilizados como medio para desangrar a los militares rusos mientras se llevaba a cabo una guerra a otro nivel contra el estado y el pueblo ruso. La estrategia era Siegfried/Festung en el frente, sanciones económicas y Blitzkrieg propagandística en la retaguardia - que es parte del frente de todos modos. La forma en que se han desplegado y empleado las fuerzas ucranianas muestra su papel en la guerra más amplia contra Rusia - que va a terminar costándoles al menos la mitad del país para nada".
......
Trad DeepL


si investigáis en las .... encontraréis las fuentes de esta guerra de sofá


----------



## mazuste (4 Abr 2022)

Club de Formosa Oficina de Rusia .
@Miguel18011505

Fuentes no confirmadas de Rusia Militar:
El ejército ruso capturó al general de división estadounidense Roger L. Cloutier Jr. El general de división Roger L. Cloutier, jefe del Estado Mayor del Mando de África de Estados Unidos en el campo ucraniano asediado de Azov en Mariupol ,
El Pentágono quería contactar con Putin, (1/x)


----------



## JoséBatallas (4 Abr 2022)

por si todavía no se puso. Pruebas del fake de Buchan. ¿El ejército ruso tiroteando civiles después de darles raciones de comida? No sé Rick...




lostsoul242 dijo:


> Me respondo a mi mismo ya con fotos editadas remarcando lo que decia . Ademas desde distintos angulos .
> Confirmado . Han sido los ukros cargandose a pro-rusos . Vaya no me lo esperaba .
> 
> El kit basico de ayuda humanitaria rusa que ya he mencionado
> ...


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (4 Abr 2022)

¿Qué opináis de los sucesos de Bucha?, ¿cuál es la parte que le falta a la historia?


----------



## xavigomis (4 Abr 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Bueno, ahora toca nacionalizar las fabricas & activos de mercedes, BMW, Volkswagen, Bosch, Siemens, Bayer, etc en rusia



Si claro, hasta el ruso + RetraZado sabe que con los activos naZionaliZados van a empezar a fabricar Mercedes y BMW's...

Algunos no sé de donde salís... es divertidísimo esto


----------



## El-Mano (4 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> A ver, que SABEMOS desde hace semanas que el cerco a Kiev era para mantener a las unidades de élite fijadas en el norte como refuerzo defensivo de la capital, mientras la operación militar se centraba en el sur del país.
> Por eso no ha habido operaciones en Kiev.
> Es que ya cansa tener que repetir siempre cuestiones básicas y demostradas, que siguen saliendo twiteros anónimos expertos EN NADA contando sus estupideces.



Pues en mi opinión Kiev fue un intento necesario. Si sonaba la flauta entraban a lugares estratégicos, ayuntamiento, policía y etc. Que no funcionaba, a rodearla (nunca un asalto). Y el objetivo que se haría si o sí en cualquier caso, estaba el de fijar tropas y la presión. Es decir... que no lograron los objetivos principales o los más deseados, aunque tampoco a sido una derrota, se retiran ahora y a otra cosa.

Claro, todo esto lo digo desde el sofá... Quizás en meses o años se sepa la verdad.


----------



## Expected (4 Abr 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Todo el mundo sataniza a Putin, es el nuevo doctor maligno para occidente, y no se dan cuenta los muy imbéciles que si estuvieran otros políticos de la oposición, la situación sería mucho peor para el imperio y sus palmeros.
> 
> Tomemos por ejemplo a zhirinovski, en política internacional está a favor de la reunificacion de antiguas repúblicas soviéticas, la pena de muerte por corrupción o terrorismo así como la prohibición de formas religiosas no tradicionales y un fuerte proteccionismo económico son algunas de sus propuestas.
> En el caso de zhirinosvki su originalidad le convierte en uno de los políticos más conocidos quiere recuperar Alaska, ocupar Oriente Medio y apoyo al uso de armas nucleares para establecer la hegemonía rusa.
> ...



Un tipo con principios. Como me encantaría una reunión bilateral Irene Montero con zhirinosvki


----------



## Kluster (4 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> por si todavía no se puso



Como se investigue de verdad este tema se va a descubrir todo el pastel.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (4 Abr 2022)

*Que hablen los del foro que están con la OTAN (y los Nazis), y que expliquen lo de Bucha*

Los testimonios de los #refugiados de #Mariúpol sobre cómo fueron tratados por los #nacionalistas de #Azov y #PravySector (Sector Derecho). “Fue un infierno! ¡Nos asesinaban! Que nos están apuntando con sus armas y no nos dejaban salir de la ciudad, eso es verdad” #UcraniaRusia


----------



## mazuste (4 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Rusia abrirá un corredor para los ucranianos que depongan las armas en Mariúpol*
> 
> El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia *propuso hoy al Ejército ucraniano* abrir un corredor para la* evacuación de los combatientes* que aún se encuentran en la ciudad portuaria de Mariúpol, con la condición de que *depongan las armas.*
> 
> ...



Según cuentan, ahí se encontrarían los miembros de la legión extranjera francesa.


----------



## Impresionante (4 Abr 2022)

La portavoz de la Cancillería rusa, María Zajárova, comentando* la petición del presidente de EEUU, Joe Biden, de un tribunal sobre Ucrania, *aconsejó a Washington empezar los procedimientos sobre Yugoslavia e Irak.

"Biden pide un juicio por crímenes de guerra. ¡Gran idea! Que empiecen con el bombardeo de Yugoslavia y la ocupación de Irak. También podemos encontrar a los principales directores de las producciones de Srebrenica", destacó.

"Y, por supuesto, el tráfico de órganos en Kosovo bajo la cobertura de funcionarios estadounidenses. En cuanto terminen, se puede investigar el bombardeo nuclear de Japón", concluyó la portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso.
SPUTNIK


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## CEMENTITOS (4 Abr 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Sí es así, por qué no siguen? Precisamente que se retiren desmiente esa teoría. El objetivo principal era Kiev, como centro político y "moral" del país.



¿Se retiran de donde?
Que en Kiev NO ha habido combates!!!
Las tropas rusas estaba fijando tropas ucras. La simple presencia de tropas rusas obliga a mantener activos militares en la región de Kiev "por si acaso". No hubo combates en Kiev, por lo tanto no es una retirada. 
Llevamos hablando del puto CALDERO cuatro semanas, joder, os pasais el dia en el foro y no entendeis lo que leéis?
CALDERO - INMOVILIZAR TROPAS EN EL NORTE - BATALLAS EN EL SUR - CERRAR CALDERO


----------



## Fauna iberica (4 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Un tipo con principios. Como me encantaría una reunión bilateral Irene Montero con zhirinosvki



Solo con verla la hostia que la da con la mano abierta la quita la tonteria a esa payasa vividora en un segundo.


----------



## Evangelion (4 Abr 2022)

¿Nazis desnacificadores?


----------



## Expected (4 Abr 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> la UE, por algo que se me escapa, está autoinmolamdose, cualquier cosa ya es excusa para seguir con el guión y autoailarse
> 
> 
> una guerra que "ni no va ni nos viene" a priori, la han puesto en boca de todos los europeos con 8 años de retraso
> ...



Eso creo yo. Una devaluación del Euro en diferido. Enhorabuena a los hipotecados a tipo fijo.


----------



## vettonio (4 Abr 2022)

_Los militares chechenos sacaron a un corresponsal que fue emboscado

_


----------



## magufone (4 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Pues en mi opinión Kiev fue un intento necesario. Si sonaba la flauta entraban a lugares estratégicos, ayuntamiento, policía y etc. Que no funcionaba, a rodearla (nunca un asalto). Y el objetivo que se haría si o sí en cualquier caso, estaba el de fijar tropas y la presión. Es decir... que no lograron los objetivos principales o los más deseados, aunque tampoco a sido una derrota, se retiran ahora y a otra cosa.
> 
> Claro, todo esto lo digo desde el sofá... Quizás en meses o años se sepa la verdad.



Era un "había que estar ahi"; si Kiev hubiese estado a la misma distancia de frontera que Dnipro, seguro que no... pero al estar a tiro de piedra era una opción muy interesante debido a la facilidad logistica. Entrar, no a cualquier precio: hay que movilizar muchisimas mas tropas solo para eso.


----------



## Impresionante (4 Abr 2022)

SPUTNIK


*Los motivos que obligan a Occidente a cerrarse a una investigación independiente en Bucha*

El presidente de Ucranis, Volodímir Zelenski, junto a militares ucranianos visita Bucha y habla con los medios de comunicación.

Lo ocurrido en la ciudad ucraniana de Bucha ha dado la vuelta al mundo atribuyendo la responsabilidad a Rusia a pesar de las pruebas que confirman la falsedad de las imágenes. Sputnik habló con el politólogo venezolano William Serafino para analizar por qué Occidente intenta bloquear la iniciativa rusa de realizar una investigación en Bucha.

Las imágenes ampliamente difundidas de la ciudad de Bucha fueron desmentidas con los videos de los mismos medios ucranianos e incluso de la Policía Nacional de Ucrania. Un día antes publicaron un video de cómo habían llevado a cabo un rastrillaje en Bucha, días después de que los militares rusos se habían retirado de esa ciudad y no se veían a estos "cadáveres" tendidos por las carreteras.
Los militares rusos habían abandonado Bucha el 30 de marzo, entonces ¿dónde estuvieron estas imágenes durante cuatro días? Otra razón que prueba que evidencia el montaje es el video grabado el 31 de marzo en el que el alcalde de esa ciudad, Anatoli Fedoruk, informó de que el asentamiento había sido "liberado" de los militares rusos, y no habló de ningún cadáver en las carreteras ni de una destrucción espantosa.

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso calificó las acusaciones ucranianas de falsas y Moscú pidió una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de las Naciones Unidas para discutir el asunto, pero el Reino Unido, que lo preside, no aceptó celebrar la reunión solicitada.

El politólogo e investigador William Serafino cree que lo ideal sería lo que está pidiendo Rusia, además resulta extraño que un país que, supuestamente, ha cometido "crímenes de guerra", sea el principal promotor de una investigación de carácter internacional.

"La posición rusa ha dejado al descubierto la maniobra de propaganda ucraniana y su interés de convertir a la opinión pública en un tribunal donde solo se acepte la versión de Kiev y se acuse interesadamente a Moscú sin necesidad de ofrecer pruebas que esclarezcan la situación en Bucha", explicó.

En opinión del politólogo, la reunión del Consejo de Seguridad a pedido de Rusia abre la posibilidad de un proceso de investigación y observación internacional coordinada sobre los eventos en Ucrania, directamente desde el terreno, pero Occidente hará lo posible para impedirlo porque no le conviene.

"El problema para el Reino Unido, y para el resto de potencias occidentales involucradas en el conflicto, es que una posible investigación va a poner el foco en las torturas y crímenes de guerra que han cometido grupos neonazis como el batallón Azov. Esto dejaría al descubierto todo tipo de complicidades políticas y la forma en que Kiev ha sido complaciente con la intensa campaña de terror contra civiles inocentes", expuso William Serafino.

Según él, al Reino Unido no le interesa esto porque implicaría aceptar que de alguna forma han colaborado con la matanza de civiles en Ucrania suministrando armas que han ido a parar en manos de agrupaciones neonazis. Además, considera que lo ocurrido en Bucha es una repetición del formato Cascos Blancos utilizado en Siria porque cada vez es más difícil sostener este tipo de maniobras que suelen dejar cabos sueltos y pueden ser contrarrestadas con información verificada y contrastada previa a lo acontecido.

"Pero replicar este formato podría indicar más bien que Kiev está desesperado a la luz de los avances en las negociaciones y que necesita de un evento conmocionante que le permita ganar respaldo y apoyo mediático cuando claramente está perdiendo en el plano militar y también diplomático", concluyó.


----------



## npintos (4 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Club de Formosa Oficina de Rusia .
> @Miguel18011505
> 
> Fuentes no confirmadas de Rusia Militar:
> ...



Cada vez más cerca de volver a la Edad de piedra...

Si se confirma que ya hay personal de Tío Sam en el terreno, a Rusia le quedan pocas posibilidades de seguir con su guerra "gradual".

Esperemos que sea solo un rumor.


----------



## apocalippsis (4 Abr 2022)

Ataque aéreo en casi todo el país 

t.me/russia_sof/2677


----------



## Teuro (4 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> ¿Nazis desnacificadores?



Pues nada, que Rusia "desnazifique" a Rusia. Numéricamente debe haber muchos más nazis en Rusia que en Ucrania.


----------



## Kron II (4 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Club de Formosa Oficina de Rusia .
> @Miguel18011505
> 
> Fuentes no confirmadas de Rusia Militar:
> ...



Si tiene algún viso de ser cierto lo del general de división americano, allí están metidas hasta las fuerzas especiales del PLA con uniforme ruso para coger experiencia en un campo de batalla real.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Archimanguina (4 Abr 2022)

npintos dijo:


> Cada vez más cerca de volver a la Edad de piedra...
> 
> Si se confirma que ya hay personal de Tío Sam en el terreno, a Rusia le quedan pocas posibilidades de seguir con su guerra "gradual".
> 
> Esperemos que sea solo un rumor.



tranki estaba de turista a lo lonely planet.


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (4 Abr 2022)

npintos dijo:


> Cada vez más cerca de volver a la Edad de piedra...
> 
> Si se confirma que ya hay personal de Tío Sam en el terreno, a Rusia le quedan pocas posibilidades de seguir con su guerra "gradual".
> 
> Esperemos que sea solo un rumor.



Personal han tenido desde el minuto 1.

No veo la novedad.


----------



## Expected (4 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> La portavoz de la Cancillería rusa, María Zajárova, comentando* la petición del presidente de EEUU, Joe Biden, de un tribunal sobre Ucrania, *aconsejó a Washington empezar los procedimientos sobre Yugoslavia e Irak.
> 
> "Biden pide un juicio por crímenes de guerra. ¡Gran idea! Que empiecen con el bombardeo de Yugoslavia y la ocupación de Irak. También podemos encontrar a los principales directores de las producciones de Srebrenica", destacó.
> 
> ...



Las hostias dialécticas que les están dando los rusos y los chinos a los gUsanos cada vez que abren la boca....son dignas de estudiar en todas las Universidades de Periodismo del Mundo.


----------



## otroyomismo (4 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> ¿Nazis desnacificadores?




Si. Es una calavera. Pero de la Totenkopf?

Pifff


----------



## SanRu (4 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Pues en mi opinión Kiev fue un intento necesario. Si sonaba la flauta entraban a lugares estratégicos, ayuntamiento, policía y etc. Que no funcionaba, a rodearla (nunca un asalto). Y el objetivo que se haría si o sí en cualquier caso, estaba el de fijar tropas y la presión. Es decir... que no lograron los objetivos principales o los más deseados, aunque tampoco a sido una derrota, se retiran ahora y a otra cosa.
> 
> Claro, todo esto lo digo desde el sofá... Quizás en meses o años se sepa la verdad.



Pues desde el sofá has deducido lo que algunos llevando diciendo desde que vimos que la ofensiva rusa solo usaba menos de 200 mil soldados para todos los frentes. Es militarmente imposible intentar tomar Kiev con eso.


----------



## El-Mano (4 Abr 2022)

pgas dijo:


> *CÓMO LEER LA GUERRA A LA INVERSA SIN PASARSE DE LISTO*
> 
> Por *John Helmer*, Moscú @bears_with
> 
> ...



Muy recomendable la lectura. Si alguien te tiene en ignorados se lo pierde...


----------



## mazuste (4 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Club de Formosa Oficina de Rusia .
> @Miguel18011505
> 
> Fuentes no confirmadas de Rusia Militar:
> ...



LANDCOM Commander, Lt. Gen. Cloutier, and Acting Deputy for the Ukrainian Land Forces, Major General Oleksandr Holodniuk, visit IPSC


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (4 Abr 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Pues desde el sofá has deducido lo que algunos llevando diciendo desde que vimos que la ofensiva rusa solo usaba menos de 200 mil soldados para todos los frentes. Es militarmente imposible intentar tomar Kiev con eso.



Pues se quedaron a 15 kilometros, luego ha llegado el desastre que los mamadores de russian today ocultan, pero la jugada estuvo muy cerca de salirle bien.


----------



## npintos (4 Abr 2022)

Lonchafinistachamberi dijo:


> Personal han tenido desde el minuto 1.
> 
> No veo la novedad.



Que si hay pruebas cambia el panorama...


----------



## Carlos Dutty (4 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> ¿Se retiran de donde?
> Que en Kiev NO ha habido combates!!!
> Las tropas rusas estaba fijando tropas ucras. La simple presencia de tropas rusas obliga a mantener activos militares en la región de Kiev "por si acaso". No hubo combates en Kiev, por lo tanto no es una retirada.
> Llevamos hablando del puto CALDERO cuatro semanas, joder, os pasais el dia en el foro y no entendeis lo que leéis?
> CALDERO - INMOVILIZAR TROPAS EN EL NORTE - BATALLAS EN EL SUR - CERRAR CALDERO



Nada, imposible. Estaba escribiendo un párrafo bastante largo explicando mi argumentación, pero paso. Tienes razón. ¿Contento? Parecéis terraplanistas algunos.


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (4 Abr 2022)

npintos dijo:


> Que si hay pruebas cambia el panorama...



Pruebas tienen todas las del mundo, al igual que cuando el grupo wagner trato de atacar al ejercito de usa en SIria, y la aviación yankee se fundio a casi 100 tíos.

Todo el mundo sabe de que va el juego.


----------



## delhierro (4 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> El cambio individual más grande desde el comienzo del OP.
> *En Mariupol, se rindieron 264 soldados enemigos y oficiales del 501º Batallón Separado de Infantería de Marina* de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (36ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina).
> El lema del batallón 501_: "Dios y la victoria están con nosotros".



Esto si parece una rendición masiva. Hubo una de 500 soldados los primeros dias, pero los dejaron irse. Debido a la recluta obligatoria , estos espero que los mantengan hasta el fin de las hostilidades salvo que haya intercambio.


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (4 Abr 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Nada, imposible. Estaba escribiendo un párrafo bastante largo explicando mi argumentación, pero paso. Tienes razón. ¿Contento? Parecéis terraplanistas algunos.



Ni lo intentes, son pura propaganda.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



No me creo la colocación de esos cuerpos a una distancia tan similar a lado y lado.

Es más diría que han sido descargados desde un vehículo. Hasta se podría calcular lo que mide el vehículo.

Con eso no quiero decir que Rusia no haya matado a civiles, al igual que Ucraina. 
Pero cada vez tiene más pinta de montaje, al menos en lo que refiere a esos cuerpos de esa calle.


----------



## Fauna iberica (4 Abr 2022)

npintos dijo:


> Cada vez más cerca de volver a la Edad de piedra...
> 
> Si se confirma que ya hay personal de Tío Sam en el terreno, a Rusia le quedan pocas posibilidades de seguir con su guerra "gradual".
> 
> Esperemos que sea solo un rumor.



Hombre, personal del tío Sam, tiene que haber a cascoporro, sobre todo desde el 2014, desde fuerzas especiales hasta asesores de alto rango, igual que ingleses, de Francia, Alemania y de casi todos los países occidentales, si no de que iba a resistir tanto el ejército ucronazi?.
Si no fuera por la ayuda del imperio hubiera caído hace semanas ya.
Y los rusos lo sabían antes de entrar.
Supongo que al que pillen lo liquidarán en el acto, de lo contrario estarían haciendo el imbécil absoluto.


----------



## Castellano (4 Abr 2022)

xavigomis dijo:


> Si claro, hasta el ruso + RetraZado sabe que con los activos naZionaliZados van a empezar a fabricar Mercedes y BMW's...
> 
> Algunos no sé de donde salís... es divertidísimo esto



Y la Gazprom alemana va a extraer gas natural de las kartoffeln y del sauerkraut, no te jode


----------



## delhierro (4 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Rusia abrirá un corredor para los ucranianos que depongan las armas en Mariúpol*
> 
> El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia *propuso hoy al Ejército ucraniano* abrir un corredor para la* evacuación de los combatientes* que aún se encuentran en la ciudad portuaria de Mariúpol, con la condición de que *depongan las armas.*
> 
> ...



¿ Para que se reagrupen al otro lado del corredor ? No se si sera cierto, pero si lo es parece otro intento de agradar. Los tienen ahí, rodeados , y con cada dia menos munición y menos espacio. Entre esos se les escapan los peces gordos por menos de nada, han sacrificado varios helicopteros en misiones casi suicidas para sacar a alguien. Deberian pensar que quizas sea una mala idea.


----------



## El-Mano (4 Abr 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Pues desde el sofá has deducido lo que algunos llevando diciendo desde que vimos que la ofensiva rusa solo usaba menos de 200 mil soldados para todos los frentes. Es militarmente imposible intentar tomar Kiev con eso.



Yo también lo decía hace semanas, lo que especifico es que la función no era sólo de fijar tropas y ya está, tenían otros objetivos. La caída de Kiev no pasó, luego no pudieron rodearla y aquí creo que si fallaron si eso estaba en sus planes. Ya cuando han visto que no servía de nada... pues a otra cosa.

No es un exitoso, tampoco un fracaso, aunque creo que si les a costado más de lo esperado.


----------



## delhierro (4 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> En total 264, haber de donde son....
> 
> 264 infantes de marina ucranianos (36.a Brigada de Infantería de Marina Separada) se rindieron en #Mariupol .



¿ se han rendido en el puerto ? Tendria logica por el tipo de unidad.


----------



## SanRu (4 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Muy recomendable la lectura. Si alguien te tiene en ignorados se lo pierde...



el qué?


----------



## mazuste (4 Abr 2022)

Estos son tres Tuits dePepe Escobar que apuntan a una gravísima historia;

*"MARIUPOL 1/3 ESTA va a ser LA historia explosiva de toda la saga 404, no la falsa bandera de Bucha. 
Sí, hay una serie de mandamases de la OTAN que todavía están escondidos con los neonazis de Azov 
en las entrañas de Azovstal. Sin embargo, la clave está en lo que ocurría en este subterráneo 8 pisos más abajo.*

_*MARIUPOL 2/3 Los prisioneros civiles de la "Biblioteka" del aeropuerto de Mariupol dijeron que se les amenazaba 
constantemente con enviarlos a una fosa, de la que nunca volverían. La "fosa" puede haber sido un laboratorio 
biológico subterráneo gestionado por la OTAN en Azovstal. El propietario de Avostal, Akhmetov, está asustado.*_

*MARIUPOL 3/3 Los experimentos biomilitares en el 404 fueron llevados a cabo por la empresa de Akhmetov, 
Metabiota. El Comité de Investigación Ruso está coleccionando frenéticamente pruebas para un VERDADERO 
y próximo Juicio de Nuremberg-2. Así que la verdadera historia de la fosa siniestra" saldrá pronto a la luz".*


----------



## SanRu (4 Abr 2022)

Lonchafinistachamberi dijo:


> Pues se quedaron a 15 kilometros, luego ha llegado el desastre que los mamadores de russian today ocultan, pero la jugada estuvo muy cerca de salirle bien.



No se quedaron, era imposible intentarlo.


----------



## dabuti (4 Abr 2022)

PIDIENDO UNA GUERRA A GRAN ESCALA,
LIBERTAD DIGITAL SE HA DESTACADO COMO LA MAYOR PUTA OTÁNUCA SE ESPAÑA.





__





Si Putin no cae, la guerra global llegará - Enrique Navarro - Libertad Digital






www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## Azrael_II (4 Abr 2022)

Ojo con Pakistán, el presidente de ha salvado de la moción de censura pero tiene que convocar elecciones. Por lo que leo es por su relación con Rusia y China

_Esta crisis política se produce en un momento en el que Pakistán se enfrenta a una elevada inflación, la disminución de las reservas de divisas y el aumento del déficit. El país está sometido a un duro programa de rescate del Fondo Monetario Internacional.

Desde que llegó al poder en 2018, el discurso de Khan se ha vuelto más antiestadounidense y ha expresado su deseo de acercarse a China y, recientemente, a Rusia. El 24 de febrero, día en el que comenzó la guerra en Ucrania, Khan sostuvo conversaciones con el presidente Vladimir Putin._


----------



## Azrael_II (4 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> PIDIENDO UNA GUERRA A GRAN ESCALA,
> LIBERTAD DIGITAL SE HA DESTACADO COMO LA MAYOR PUTA OTÁNUCA SE ESPAÑA.
> 
> 
> ...



Además de atacar a todo el pueblo ruso y pedir que paguen por lo que han hecho


----------



## Kron II (4 Abr 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Hombre, personal del tío Sam, tiene que haber a cascoporro, sobre todo desde el 2014, desde fuerzas especiales hasta asesores de alto rango, igual que ingleses, de Francia, Alemania y de casi todos los países occidentales, si no de que iba a resistir tanto el ejército ucronazi?.
> Si no fuera por la ayuda del imperio hubiera caído hace semanas ya.
> Y los rusos lo sabían antes de entrar.
> Supongo que al que pillen lo liquidarán en el acto, de lo contrario estarían haciendo el imbécil absoluto.



Pero una cosa es tener a asesores y activos de bajo nivel sobre el terreno teledirigidos desde el Pentágono y otra cosa atrapar a un general de división. Es muy difícil negar en este caso una intervención directa de EEUU, a parte del lío que se armaría.


----------



## juanmanuel (4 Abr 2022)

Una cosa que no hay que olvidar y es muy importante es la expulsion de poblacion germana que comenzo en la segunda guerra mundial y dura hasta hoy. Creo que fue Karl Doenitz el que dijo al final de la guerra: "Hemos retrocedido mil años".
Los mil años de avance germanico hacia el este. Despues de haber llegado al atlantico en su migracion hacia el oeste.
No debe extrañar que el nuevo avance de los eslavos y su nueva unificacion pongan los pelos de punta y dejen histericos a distintas naciones de Europa Occidental.
La germanizacion del este europeo quedo practicamente anulada y se limpio una influencia milenaria, inclusive de pueblos que se habian sometido voluntariamente.
Asi que no creo que los anglosajones (sin olvidar que los sajones son tribus germanicas) esten llevando a los europeos a la fuerza. Creo, si, que hay una combinacion de intereses.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (4 Abr 2022)

Lonchafinistachamberi dijo:


> Ni lo intentes, son pura propaganda.



Enseñame una foto o un video de las batallas en Kiev. Uno solo.
Y ahora dime porqué llamas retirada a un vulgar movimiento de tropas. ¿ Cambian de ubicación y lo llamas retirada? No tienes ni idea de lo que hablas.
EL CALDERO.
Han dividido el país en dos, lo teneis en la cara, os ponen mapas todos los dias, y aún así decís que no. 
Teneis un problema, y es que os creeis lo que dice la tele. Ahora id a poneros la cuarta dosis, que ya han pasado 6 meses.


----------



## ussser (4 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El miembro del Sejm polaco Janusz Korwin-Micke, líder de la coalición euroescéptica Confederación, ha dicho que las "muertes masivas" en Bucha plantean serias dudas
> 
> Cree que puede tratarse de una provocación de Kiev para inculpar a Rusia. En su opinión de que podría haber sido una provocación de Ucrania, el diputado polaco señala una serie de hechos sospechosos.
> 
> ...



Los principales líderes han condenado la escena culpando a Rusia, si se les desmorona el engaño como crees que van a reaccionar? reconociendo que mintieron?


----------



## Elimina (4 Abr 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> A mí me asombra la calidad de las traducciones a máquina.



Desde luego siempre es de agradecer, y mejoran día a día. Pero es que hay cosas a veces...


----------



## Impresionante (4 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> ¿Nazis desnacificadores?



Precisamente se ha querado con el símbolo nazi para exhibir su premio


----------



## Oso Polar (4 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No hay huevos para cortar el gas y el petroleo, USA y sus putitas están en pleno Peak Oil, solo pueden amenazar, un poco mas y no tendran como mover sus equipos militares...ni ninguno.



Temo que van a llegar hasta las últimas consecuencias, esto esta fuera de control y los servidores públicos europeos están locos por ganarse la simpatía nazi-ucraniana, lo de Gazprom Germany es un paso más a la guerra total.

Amigos europeos, pero realmente les aconsejo que vayan teniendo un plan alternativo para cruzar el Ecuador.

Fue un error de Stalin permitir que Alemania existiera como nación, la misma debió desaparecer para siempre de la faz de la tierra y sus gentes esparcidas a los cuatro vientos.


----------



## dabuti (4 Abr 2022)

PIDIENDO UNA GUERRA A GEAN ESCALA,
LIBERTAD DIGITAL SE HA DESTACADO COMO LA MAYOR PUTA OTÁNUCA SE ESPAÑA.





__





Si Putin no cae, la guerra global llegará - Enrique Navarro - Libertad Digital






www.libertaddigital.com






Michael_Knight dijo:


> Te equivocas Filets, los acérrimos siguen en sus trece y de ahí no les vas a sacar ya, a la vista está.



Rusia no va a perder esta guerra, quitátelo de la cabeza.

Si hubiera un atisbo de que fuera a perderla, antes desaparecería todo el planeta. 

Y viendo el invento de Bucha, ahora a va a ir a muerte sin nada que perder.

Asumelo y reza.


----------



## JimJones (4 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Ojo con Pakistán, el presidente de ha salvado de la moción de censura pero tiene que convocar elecciones. Por lo que leo es por su relación con Rusia y China
> 
> _Esta crisis política se produce en un momento en el que Pakistán se enfrenta a una elevada inflación, la disminución de las reservas de divisas y el aumento del déficit. El país está sometido a un duro programa de rescate del Fondo Monetario Internacional.
> 
> Desde que llegó al poder en 2018, el discurso de Khan se ha vuelto más antiestadounidense y ha expresado su deseo de acercarse a China y, recientemente, a Rusia. El 24 de febrero, día en el que comenzó la guerra en Ucrania, Khan sostuvo conversaciones con el presidente Vladimir Putin._



Al del Cricket le llevan intentado hacer la cama 3 meses por lo menos, otro que está en el punto de mira es Modi, por lo mismo...y por estar echando a tomar por culo a los musulmanes de la India.


----------



## Remequilox (4 Abr 2022)

Registrador dijo:


> ¿Alguien me explica la versión de las dos partes sobre lo sucedido en Bucha? Gracias.



Los antirusos (me resisto a considerarlos pro-algo): Han sido los rusos, que llevan en los genes ser unos genocidas, y mataron indiscriminadamente unos cuantos civiles inocentes que pasaban por ahí (no se sabe porqué).
Los prorusos (o al menos, no peleados con la inteligencia): Desde un no está claro, hasta "tras el repliegue ruso, y antes de la llegada de las cámaras, fueron los del SBU haciendo limpieza de colaboracionistas".


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (4 Abr 2022)

*anguis insula delenda est*


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Abr 2022)

El fotógrafo Konstantin Liberov estuvo en la ciudad de Bucha (región de Kiev de Ucrania) los días 1 y 2 de abril. Mientras filma un video y habla sobre la ciudad, no menciona nada sobre los cadáveres de los residentes locales, a quienes la UAF y las autoridades ucranianas acusan de matar al ejército ruso. El hombre estaba allí como voluntario.


----------



## SanRu (4 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Yo también lo decía hace semanas, lo que especifico es que la función no era sólo de fijar tropas y ya está, tenían otros objetivos. La caída de Kiev no pasó, luego no pudieron rodearla y aquí creo que si fallaron si eso estaba en sus planes. Ya cuando han visto que no servía de nada... pues a otra cosa.
> 
> No es un exitoso, tampoco un fracaso, aunque creo que si les a costado más de lo esperado.



Correcto.

Yo de temas políticos no entiendo. Por eso pienso que el objetico 1 era fijar tropas *(logrado al 80% pues una brigada blindad fue a socorrer Jarkov)*. El objetivo extra sería rodearla (*muy difícil teniendo en cuentas las tropas allí desplegadas*) y el Bonus era hacer caer al gobierno (*imposible sabiendo quién está detrás del gobierno ucraniano*).

Yo no creo que la razón de la retirada sea cuando han visto que no servía para nada sino cuando están seguro de que esas tropas nunca podrían llegar a reforzar los frentes que les interesan (Dombas, Zaporiyia y jarkov).

Si me equivoco, veremos tropas ucranianas reforzando esos frentes. Y entonces sí creeré que aquello fue una derrota. Supongo que tendrán muy controlados los pasos del Dnieper para evitarlo.

También hay que tener en cuenta la época climática que llega ahora para entender los planes.


----------



## JAGGER (4 Abr 2022)

Hijo de puta, fue Rusia la que invadió Ucrania.


----------



## Oso Polar (4 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No es por nada pero es justo al contrario , esto durara precisamente porque los rusos no ponen todo lo que pueden. Estan dando la oportunidad a la OTAN de montarles una guerra de desgaste.
> 
> No tienen objetivos politicos claros, no se sabe porque se han autolimitado las tropas a 100.000, y ya para más coña le dicen en las negociaciones a el enemigo que se piensan retirar y de donde. Esto es lo más parecido que yo he visto a dispararse en un pie. Los puentes siguen en pie, y occidente motorizara de nuevo a las tropas ucranianasa recien formadas. A occidente le importa una mierda que palmen 1.000.000 ucranianos para matar a 50.000 rusos.
> 
> Tengo muy claro que como en 2014 hay intereses que frenan la victoria rusa, ellos sabran que es su guerra, pero visto desde fuera cualquiera que no sea un fanatico ve, que Putin frena el tema.



Creo que te equivocas ya que partes de la premisa que en Rusia no hay plan alguno, sin embargo y a mi temer creo que no han puesto todo el personal y material ya que ellos, los rusos, piensan que esto podía escalar y tienen presente que un enfrentamiento contra los países bálticos y Polonia iba a ser una posibilidad, por tal motivo, a mi parecer están guardando material y hombres para esa alternativa.

Algún día sabremos realmente que impulso a V. Putin a invadir Ucrania, pero me temo que hay mucho más allá de lo que sabemos especialmente cuando tomaron Chernobyl y se destapo la verdad sobre los BioLabs.


----------



## Impresionante (4 Abr 2022)

Definición de esquizofrenia:

*VOX felicita a Fidesz y a Viktor Orbá*n por su aplastante victoria en las elecciones de Hungría.

*"Se consolida una Europa distinta a la de los globalistas y burócratas de Bruselas"*.


----------



## Evangelion (4 Abr 2022)

Apestados , la guerra de Putin ha convertido a los rusos en "jodidos apestados"_


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

‼Alarma en casi toda Ucrania
Los ucranianos y los bielorrusos también informan sobre el despegue de aviones de combate del territorio de Bielorrusia


----------



## delhierro (4 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Los antirusos (me resisto a considerarlos pro-algo): Han sido los rusos, que llevan en los genes ser unos genocidas, y mataron indiscriminadamente unos cuantos civiles inocentes que pasaban por ahí (no se sabe porqué).
> Los prorusos (o al menos, no peleados con la inteligencia): Desde un no está claro, hasta "tras el repliegue ruso, y antes de la llegada de las cámaras, fueron los del SBU haciendo limpieza de colaboracionistas".



Si, pero hay alguno datos que lo dejan tan claro que yo al menos ni participo en la discusión.

1.- Ha habido manifestaciones antirrusas en algunas ciudades capturadas. Tiros al aire, granadas de humo , y poco más. No los han acribillado en masa, ¿ porque iban a hacerlo si se retiraban sin presión ?

2.- En el lado ucraniano la gente desaparece, no hay manis porque los capturan y los fusilan por "espias", han MATADO , TORTURANDOLE antes a uno de sus propios negociadores, o a un ucraniano porque habia entrenado chechenos en boxeo.


----------



## faraico (4 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Estos son tres Tuits dePepe Escobar que apuntan a una gravísima historia;
> 
> *"MARIUPOL 1/3 ESTA va a ser LA historia explosiva de toda la saga 404, no la falsa bandera de Bucha.
> Sí, hay una serie de mandamases de la OTAN que todavía están escondidos con los neonazis de Azov
> ...



Destruirán las pruebas......


----------



## Sir Torpedo (4 Abr 2022)

Jefe, antes que mirar el PIB fíjate en el consumo de electricidad per capita para mi es un mejor indicador de la capacidad industrial del país.


----------



## Bocanegra (4 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Ataque aéreo en casi todo el país
> 
> t.me/russia_sof/2677



23:02 saltan todas las alarmas por ataque aéreo del país? 

eso es normal? 


añado imagen del enlace que proporcionas:


----------



## Impresionante (4 Abr 2022)

Odio las citas, se eligen para el propósito deseado


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Abr 2022)

Atentos.....muy fuerte, tiros en la cabeza a soldados rusos y rematados en el suelo. ( si alguien puede que lo guarde lo van a censurar)


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

40º día de la operación especial de Rusia en Ucrania. Lo esencial:
▪El ejército ruso en la noche cerca de Lisichansk destruyó el puesto de mando de la 24ª brigada mecanizada separada del ejército ucraniano y los almacenes militares cercanos con un ataque aéreo
▪Durante la noche, la aviación rusa golpeó 14 instalaciones militares de Ucrania, incluidos 2 puestos de mando, 2 instalaciones Buk-M1 cerca de Krasnogorka y Verkhnetoretskoye, durante el día, la aviación rusa golpeó otras 17 instalaciones militares de Ucrania
▪Unidades de la Milicia Popular de la LPR avanzaron 2 km en un día y bloquearon Novotoshkovskoye, Borovskoye, Metelkino
▪Bastrykin ordenó identificar a todos los nacionalistas ucranianos que abusaron de prisioneros del ejército ruso, privándolos de comida, agua y sueño, además de golpearlos sistemáticamente.
Partidario de los neonazis ucranianos involucrados en la posesión ilegal de artefactos explosivos y explosivos detenidos en Crimea, informó el FSB
▪Rusia rechaza categóricamente cualquier acusación de participación en la muerte de personas en el Bucha ucraniano, el tema debe discutirse a nivel internacional, dijo Peskov. Lavrov llamó a la situación en torno a Bucha otro ataque falso
▪El embajador ruso fue convocado al Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Alemania en relación con la historia en torno a Bucha, Alemania decidió declarar a 40 empleados de las instituciones diplomáticas y consulares rusas en el país persona non grata.
Estados Unidos, en coordinación con sus aliados, se prepara para imponer nuevas sanciones contra la Federación Rusa, buscando fortalecer la posición de Kiev en las negociaciones con Moscú, dijo el Departamento de Estado.
▪La cumbre Putin-Zelensky puede convocarse cuando haya un resultado en las negociaciones, dijo Lavrov
▪Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF ofrecen unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y mercenarios a partir de las 06:00 hora de Moscú del 5 de abril para deponer las armas y salir de Mariupol hacia los territorios controlados por Kiev, dijo el Ministerio de Defensa.
▪El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa declaró que todos los que depusieron las armas en Mariupol tienen garantizada la preservación de la vida, se propone anunciar un "régimen de silencio total" a partir de las 9.30 hora de Moscú. Ambos lados deben levantar banderas: del lado ruso, rojo, del lado ucraniano, blanco a lo largo de toda la línea de contacto.
▪Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia: se ha establecido que se ha desarrollado una feroz lucha entre los militantes por la orden de salida a lo largo del corredor humanitario de Mariupol
▪Las tropas ucranianas volaron la presa del embalse de Oskol en la región de Kharkiv, más de 7 asentamientos están bajo amenaza de inundación, Svyatogorsk está inundado, dijo el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia


----------



## Impresionante (4 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Hijo de puta, fue Rusia la que invadió Ucrania.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1013091



Fue Ucrania la que masacró Ucrania


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (4 Abr 2022)

En Kyiv no hubo batalla alguna según los de russian today del foro.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (4 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Te lo voy a explicar como si fueses subnormal (que lo eres). Desde la Antigua Roma existe una cosa que se llama justicia, y es impartida por insittuciones públicas que la aplican con relación a los delitos, siendo está gradual, a mayor delito mas pena. Lo que tu llamas castigar se llama linchar, es decir, asesinar fuera de toda ley, y es a su vez un crimen, que debe ser castigado. ¿lo pillas o te hago un dibujo?



La violencia es un monopoliolegiti,o del estado que incluso así se abusa de él, y sin embargo nadie quiere vivir apuntado a la cara de cualquiera que se le acerque.

ZHU tiene razón aquí y no hay más que decir.


----------



## delhierro (4 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Creo que te equivocas ya que partes de la premisa que en Rusia no hay plan alguno, sin embargo y a mi temer creo que no han puesto todo el personal y material ya que ellos, los rusos, piensan que esto podía escalar y tienen presente que un enfrentamiento contra los países bálticos y Polonia iba a ser una posibilidad, por tal motivo, a mi parecer están guardando material y hombres para esa alternativa.
> 
> Algún día sabremos realmente que impulso a V. Putin a invadir Ucrania, pero me temo que hay mucho más allá de lo que sabemos especialmente cuando tomaron Chernobyl y se destapo la verdad sobre los BioLabs.



Claro que tienen un plan. Lo que digo es que no hay un plan politico para cambiar el gobierno , o anexionarse nada aparte del Donbas. En realidad tenian un plan que se ceñia a lo que dijo putin. Destruir las fabricas militares, la aviación , los misiles y gran parte del ejerctito y la independencia de Lugansk y Doneskt.

No puedes ocupar la capital ...Sin tener un plan politico. Los rusos nunca han dicho que vayan a cambiar el gobierno en Kiev ( a mi me parece una cagada no hacerlo ) , por lo que no tienen un sucesor. Tampoco un plan economico para el pais si se lo quedan etc..etc..etc...

El "asalto" a Kiev era más o menos lo que afirman los rusos una finta, Si hubera colado, me temo que se habrian retirado igual solo que firmando antes con alguien la secesión del donbas.

De hecho no vuelan los puentes de dnieper, porque no piensan avanzar hasta el rio. Creen que si capturan la caldera , se firmara algun tipo de acuerod. LLevan negociando desde el segundo dia. Si vas a por todas , te ahorras el paripe.


----------



## Bocanegra (4 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



esos cuerpos no llevan ahí más de tres semanas xD


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (4 Abr 2022)

Impresionantes imágenes del derribo de un Sukhoi SU-25 de la Fuerza Aérea Rusa. ¡La habilidad de este piloto es extraordinaria! Solo fue derribado porque los ucranianos recibieron miles de MANPADS de la OTAN.


----------



## Honkler (4 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> ¿Se retiran de donde?
> Que en Kiev NO ha habido combates!!!
> Las tropas rusas estaba fijando tropas ucras. La simple presencia de tropas rusas obliga a mantener activos militares en la región de Kiev "por si acaso". No hubo combates en Kiev, por lo tanto no es una retirada.
> Llevamos hablando del puto CALDERO cuatro semanas, joder, os pasais el dia en el foro y no entendeis lo que leéis?
> CALDERO - INMOVILIZAR TROPAS EN EL NORTE - BATALLAS EN EL SUR - CERRAR CALDERO



Mucha gente se piensa que una guerra es como jugar al Risk…


----------



## frangelico (4 Abr 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Jefe, antes que mirar el PIB fíjate en el consumo de electricidad per capita para mi es un mejor indicador de la capacidad industrial del país.



. Rusia consume 1PWh de electricidad por año. Eso son 4 Españas y más de 1.5 Alemanias. Habrá sus ineficiencias porque les sale muy barato producirla, ellos ni se molestan en meter renovables, bastante son los 175 TWh de hidráulica. Pero eso da a entender que el PIB ruso con una moneda más equilibrada en valor sería bastante más alto. De hecho en PPP es como el alemán (y no por casualidad consumen el mismo petróleo que Alemania). Eso sí, tienen carencias notables en algunos sectores , llevaban un plan de rusificación importante para tener por ejemplo una aviación civil de nuevo con producto propio (ruso-chino ahora ) , pero tienen puntos críticos que es por donde aprietan las sanciones.


----------



## Bocanegra (4 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> No me creo la colocación de esos cuerpos a una distancia tan similar a lado y lado.
> 
> Es más diría que han sido descargados desde un vehículo. Hasta se podría calcular lo que mide el vehículo.
> 
> ...



y dice que llevan más de tres semanas ahí los cuerpos?


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

*Arabia Saudí elevó el precio del suministro de petróleo a todas las regiones del mundo en mayo de 2022 - Bloomberg.*


----------



## Sir Torpedo (4 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Pero cuánto te crees que le dura la gasofa a un tanque?



¿A toda ostia? 4 ó 5 horas siendo optimista (aún me parece mucho).


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

_Dicen las malas lenguas que hace una hora dos oficiales del SBU cruzaron de manera muy extraoficial la frontera con Bielorrusia y tenían algunos datos importantes sobre la ejecución de civiles por parte de soldados ucranianos en Bucha, cuyos cadáveres luego fueron atribuidos a los rusos. Si esto es cierto, pronto veremos la continuación del cine ucraniano._


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Impresionantes imágenes del derribo de un Sukhoi SU-25 de la Fuerza Aérea Rusa. ¡La habilidad de este piloto es extraordinaria! Solo fue derribado porque los ucranianos recibieron miles de MANPADS de la OTAN.



En serio? 
Son imágenes de videojuego


----------



## piru (4 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> ¿Nazis desnacificadores?




1-No es del ejercito regular ruso, es del Donbass

2- Es una puta calavera con un casco moderno:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Impresionantes imágenes del derribo de un Sukhoi SU-25 de la Fuerza Aérea Rusa. ¡La habilidad de este piloto es extraordinaria! Solo fue derribado porque los ucranianos recibieron miles de MANPADS de la OTAN.



Has visto que es un videojuego.....no?


----------



## delhierro (4 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Impresionantes imágenes del derribo de un Sukhoi SU-25 de la Fuerza Aérea Rusa. ¡La habilidad de este piloto es extraordinaria! Solo fue derribado porque los ucranianos recibieron miles de MANPADS de la OTAN.



Eso es un juego. Mira las texturas hombre.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (4 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Francia salva el apagón con las interconexiones y cortando la luz a su gran industria
> 
> 
> Francia ha logrado salvarse del apagón gracias a las interconexiones y a la reducción de 800 MW en su consumo de electricidad para poder hacer frente a la tensión del suministro eléctrico anunciada por su operador del sistema, RTE, este fin de semana.
> ...



Gracias Nash, me pilláis mal de espíritu, 

Los que cubrís asuntos energéticos sois la gran esperanza de occidente.


----------



## Oxi89888 (4 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Rusia está entrando en una nueva etapa en su historia. Nuestro país ha sido declarado culpable desde hace mucho tiempo antes de cualquier confrontación y ha sido reconocido de antemano como un demonio maligno con el que no se debe tener trato alguno. No es necesario apoyar la política del gobierno, no es necesario poner la letra Z en el automóvil y el avatar: los rusos ya han comenzado a desempeñar en la mente de la sociedad occidental el papel que alguna vez jugaron los judíos: el objeto de xenofobia legal.
> 
> Readovka explica cómo podemos vivir en una realidad tan incómoda y dónde buscar apoyo y consuelo en un mundo donde nadie nos necesita más que nosotros mismos.
> 
> Трагедия Бучи и русское национальное одиночество — Readovka.news




Es una guerra de la angloesfera (UK, Holanda, Francia, USA, NZ, Can, Australia, Israel) contra sus últimos rivales. Rusia, China y Persia son a la Angloesfera actual lo que España solía ser en los siglo 16 a 18, o los alemanes en el siglo 19 Y 20, un objeto de toda clase de calumnias y oprobios. 
CERO tolerancia al pirata anglosajon. Apoyo al pueblo ruso, ojala gane la partida y no termine como España o Alemania.

Esta imagen propagandista sobre el Duque de Alba del siglo 16-17, no dista mucho de los panfletos sobre Putin actuales.


----------



## katiuss (4 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> _Dicen las malas lenguas que hace una hora dos oficiales del SBU cruzaron de manera muy extraoficial la frontera con Bielorrusia y tenían algunos datos importantes sobre la ejecución de civiles por parte de soldados ucranianos en Bucha, cuyos cadáveres luego fueron atribuidos a los rusos. Si esto es cierto, pronto veremos la continuación del cine ucraniano._



Faltan ovnis


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

El periodista islandés Haukur Hauksson visitó Volnovakha y vio con todo detalle las bases militares de los nacionalistas.

“Había banderas nazis, literatura nazi, una esvástica por todas partes, símbolos, botellas de alcohol y residuos de drogas. Trataron muy mal a la población local: confiscaron casas, expulsaron a la gente. Estábamos en una de esas casas. Allí al dueño lo mataron solo porque se resistió cuando expulsaron a toda su familia”, dijo

Hauksson dijo que los medios occidentales difundieron información falsa sobre las tropas rusas en Ucrania.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

Sonaron tres explosiones en Sinelnikovo, al sureste de Dnepropetrovsk. La ciudad es un importante nudo ferroviario, cuyos caminos van a Zaporozhye, Donbass y regiones en la margen derecha del Dniéper.

Aparentemente, fue la estación Sinelnikovo-1 y los talleres ubicados en las cercanías los que se convirtieron en el objetivo del ataque con misiles.

Coordenadas - 48.312742, 35.525055
#Dnepropetrovsk, Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Bocanegra (4 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Fue Ucrania la que masacró Ucrania



Pues mira, te diré que estoy en un grupo con gente Ucrania, y salvo un par de radicales de cada bando, la mayoría se llevan bien y reniegan tanto del régimen nazi de Zelensky como del destrozo que está causando la intervención rusa....

así que yo no diría que fue Ukrania quien mascaró Ukrania

bien dicho sería que EEUU-EU-UK-Rusia masacraron Ukrania porque eso es lo que está sucediendo


----------



## Remequilox (4 Abr 2022)

npintos dijo:


> Cada vez más cerca de volver a la Edad de piedra...
> 
> Si se confirma que ya hay personal de Tío Sam en el terreno, a Rusia le quedan pocas posibilidades de seguir con su guerra "gradual".
> 
> Esperemos que sea solo un rumor.



Si se confirma, lo sabremos por meras indirectas.
Obviamente, si la cosa es así, NUNCA lo reconocerán ni una parte ni la otra. Se gestionará de forma discreta, y supongo que el silencio y la devolución de esos militares se cobrará el debido rescate "en especies".
Aquí es donde podremos interpolar cosas....
Por ejemplo, por el general X, tantas horas de silencio en las coberturas de satélite y awacs, para que la aviación pueda operar con toda tranquilidad en tal o cual sitio.
Por el general Y, detalle y ubicación de algún alto centro de mando secreto (al que le caerá un khindalazo...).
Ni a Rusia ni a USA le interesa para nada que trascienda la directa y personal implicación de soldados USA sobre el terreno.


----------



## vettonio (4 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Club de Formosa Oficina de Rusia .
> @Miguel18011505
> 
> Fuentes no confirmadas de Rusia Militar:
> ...



Si esto se confirmase...

Démosle tiempo. No nos apresuremos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

*DONBASS



*


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (4 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Impresionantes imágenes del derribo de un Sukhoi SU-25 de la Fuerza Aérea Rusa. ¡La habilidad de este piloto es extraordinaria! Solo fue derribado porque los ucranianos recibieron miles de MANPADS de la OTAN.



Eso es del Arma III, no cabe un tonto más   
Es un subnormal de Brasil, como los que decían que se acababa el mundo con el volcán de La Palma


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

Ha aparecido un video completo del asesinato de prisioneros rusos por parte del ejército ucraniano. A todos les cortaron la garganta 18+

El video completo causa una impresión aún más impactante, captura el momento de la ejecución de uno de los prisioneros rusos moribundos. Todos nuestros combatientes fueron degollados antes de eso.

El video fue filmado en la región de Kiev, pero aún se desconoce la ubicación exacta y la hora de la filmación.

Sí, son tomas terribles, pero los editores decidieron publicarlas de todos modos. La verdad de la guerra es la que es.

t.me/swodki/60632


----------



## Honkler (4 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Club de Formosa Oficina de Rusia .
> @Miguel18011505
> 
> Fuentes no confirmadas de Rusia Militar:
> ...



Dudo que sea cierto, pero si es verdad… Dios, que erección más tonta


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ha aparecido un video completo del asesinato de prisioneros rusos por parte del ejército ucraniano. A todos les cortaron la garganta 18+
> 
> El video completo causa una impresión aún más impactante, captura el momento de la ejecución de uno de los prisioneros rusos moribundos. Todos nuestros combatientes fueron degollados antes de eso.
> 
> ...



ISIS rubio


----------



## Honkler (4 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ha aparecido un video completo del asesinato de prisioneros rusos por parte del ejército ucraniano. A todos les cortaron la garganta 18+
> 
> El video completo causa una impresión aún más impactante, captura el momento de la ejecución de uno de los prisioneros rusos moribundos. Todos nuestros combatientes fueron degollados antes de eso.
> 
> ...



Este tipo de cosas lo único que van a provocar es mucho dolor en el futuro, pero mucho mucho mucho, conociendo a los rusos.


----------



## Castellano (4 Abr 2022)

Oxi89888 dijo:


> Es una guerra de la angloes contra sus últimos rivales, Rusia, China y Persia son a la Angloesfera actual lo que España solía ser en los siglo 16 a 18, o los alemanes en el siglo 19 Y 20, un objeto de toda clase de calumnias y oprobios.
> CERO tolerancia al pirata anglosajon. Apoyo al pueblo ruso, ojala gane la partida y no termine como España o Alemania.
> 
> Esta imagen propagandista sobre el Duque de Alba del siglo 16-17, no dista mucho de los panfletos sobre Putin actuales.
> ...



El otro día Farlopenski en el Parlamento holandés, sin darse cuenta, hizo la comparativa perfecta, de como nos manipulan

España=Rusia.
Holanda=Ucrania.

Lo único que le faltó, obviamente no lo iba a decir, fue comparar al UK de entonces con la USA de ahora, y la leyenda negra con la propaganda antirusa.


----------



## ignatiux (4 Abr 2022)

Desde ayer Ucrania de ha quedado sin combustible y sin la capacidad de refinarlo, no creo que tengan reservas ni para una semana, dado el altísimo consumo en una guerra. sin gas ni combustible previo una capitulación de Ucrania.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Alvin Red (4 Abr 2022)

*Off topic locura anisada, broncas mil me las llevo pero la chica esta para hacerle 1K favores. *

Fonéticamente y traduciendo , cafee = pescado en ruso, en argot ruso chicas.

**


----------



## El-Mano (4 Abr 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> el qué?



Es que lo puso el pgas, jejeje.









HOW TO READ THE WAR IN REVERSE WITHOUT OUTSMARTING YOURSELF


By John Helmer, Moscow @bears_with This is not, repeat not, the tar baby story of the Afro-Americans and American Indians. The US and



johnhelmer.org





Perdonad que no pueda traducirlo y/o copiarlo bien. De verdad que es muy recomendable de leer.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Abr 2022)

Para Rejon cabron y sus compañeros martires:


Spoiler


----------



## Remequilox (4 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Si, pero hay alguno datos que lo dejan tan claro que yo al menos ni participo en la discusión.
> 
> 1.- Ha habido manifestaciones antirrusas en algunas ciudades capturadas. Tiros al aire, granadas de humo , y poco más. No los han acribillado en masa, ¿ porque iban a hacerlo si se retiraban sin presión ?
> 
> 2.- En el lado ucraniano la gente desaparece, no hay manis porque los capturan y los fusilan por "espias", han MATADO , TORTURANDOLE antes a uno de sus propios negociadores, o a un ucraniano porque habia entrenado chechenos en boxeo.



A ver, yo tengo clarísimo que esto es "El Montaje de Bucha".

Establecida la premisa, y dado que estamos en una guerra, y que la parte ucraniana llamó a la movilización de civiles armados para matar rusos, no me sorprendería nada que en esa zona hubiesen actuado algunos de esos terroristas "_luchadores por la libertad_". Y eso, según códigos militares, puede implicar juicio sumarísimo y ejecución (fusilamiento).
No hay que perder de vista que cuando un soldado (un militar) mata (o lo intenta) es porque cumple órdenes. Por eso si se le hace prisionero, se le deben respetar una serie de derechos e indemnidades.
En cambio un civil (un no militar), si mata o lo intenta, es por pura y simple decisión propia. Es un asesino, por tanto. Y a los asesinos de soldados, se los fusila _in situ_.
Así que no descarto que algún que otro cadáver pueda corresponder a algún terrorista civil armado combatiente ilegal.


----------



## vladimirovich (4 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1013132
> 
> 
> Sonaron tres explosiones en Sinelnikovo, al sureste de Dnepropetrovsk. La ciudad es un importante nudo ferroviario, cuyos caminos van a Zaporozhye, Donbass y regiones en la margen derecha del Dniéper.
> ...



Parece que los rusos despues de un mes encadenando estupidez tras estupidez empiezan a hacer cosas inteligentes, ofensiva concentrada en el este, destruir refinerias y nudos ferroviarios.

Alguiem debe haber dado un golpe en el Kremlin y apartado a los necios corruptos.


----------



## Kluster (4 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ha aparecido un video completo del asesinato de prisioneros rusos por parte del ejército ucraniano. A todos les cortaron la garganta 18+
> 
> El video completo causa una impresión aún más impactante, captura el momento de la ejecución de uno de los prisioneros rusos moribundos. Todos nuestros combatientes fueron degollados antes de eso.
> 
> ...



Por que será que no me sorprende.


----------



## Carlos Dutty (4 Abr 2022)

Se está llegando a un punto de crueldad muy alto en esta guerra...


----------



## Azrael_II (4 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Dudo que sea cierto, pero si es verdad… Dios, que erección más tonta



El que


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Aunque debo decir que si Putin sabe lo tiene todo perdido, puede atacar a un país OTAN para liarla del todo. Es lo que pienso todos los días y no me lo quito.



Me rechinan tanto las incoherencias que hasta que me encajan todas las piezas no me creo nada , pero ni de esta guerra , ni del coronavirus " ni del viaje a la luna " . Cuando dudo si miles de millones de personas inteligentes pueden creer cualquier cosa, me acuerdo de las religiones, de Dios y Alá , del enorme poder e influencia que tiene el subnormal del Vaticano . De personajes estrambóticos que han llegado a gobernar países como los presidentes de Estados Unidos o de España, Zapatero en primer lugar .

La gente prefiere creer a saber porque lo único que quieren es pertenecer al grupo , a la masa . Instintivamente nadie quiere sentirse marginado ni excéntrico , saben que son los primeros en caer y estar en medio del grupo y pasar desapercibido da la sensación de protección , que es algo instintivo e irreal, claro.

Lo que tradicionalmente se llamó fe , que es creer chorradas, bobadas y supersticiones que alguien se inventó, es simplemente gregarismo . El sueño de los estados totalitarios de que toda la población se comporte obediente y al unísono .

Creo que la mascarilla es algún tipo de condicionante psicológico para conseguir ese fin, como el hiyab o los diferentes burkas del islamismo. Tratan a los occidentales como ellos a sus mujeres para que sean sumisas y calladas.

Dicho lo cual y sin volver a relatar el rosario de incoherencias intragables de esta guerra , sólo pueden estar sucediendo dos opciones :


Putin es miembro fundamental del foro de Davos y de todas las organizaciones supranacionales que gobiernan el mundo , no es un chalado , ni un dictadorzuelo africano con ínfulas . Está plenamente implicado con la agenda 2030 y el gran reseteo que no es más que la expansión del comunismo a todo occidente por mucho que quieran disimular . Reseteo es cada vez que un país se vuelve comunista y roban todas las propiedades a quienes las tienen para quedárselas ellos .Tanto Rusia como China, han sido actores fundamentales en toda la trama del coronavirus . Si hubiesen estado al margen quizás se podría sospechar que ellos han sido víctimas , pero realmente han sido cómplices .Por lo tanto lo de Ucrania es una disculpa para iniciar una guerra contra los países europeos que están enviando armas para matar rusos , que es una declaración de guerra de facto.


Otra opción es que los malos , los de la agenda 2030 que han montado lo del coronavirus , hayan presionado tanto a Rusia hasta llevarles a una situación que consideraron inadmisible . El relato que dicen ellos : que se están defendiendo de un conglomerado de países enemigos que los quieren destruir . Pero esto patina por todos lados, nos encontraríamos con semejante estupidez : “ por miedo a que en un futuro Rusia pueda ser atacada , inicio una guerra mundial y Rusia será atacada en el presente “ .
No tiene ningún sentido anexionar un país soberano y mostrarse ante el mundo como un estado criminal , bombardeándolo todo y matando a miles de inocentes y pretender ir de bueno de la película.

Sobre todo cuando podría conseguir los mismos fines con el coronavirus que está al alcance de cualquiera y es gratis . Evitaría gastar esa inconcebible cantidad de pasta que cuesta movilizar al ejército y tanta destrucción.

Incluso el KGB podría haber coronabichado a Zelenski y poner un Sánchez en el gobierno que estuviese a su favor.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Abr 2022)

Testigos oculares de Kramatorsk informan que a las 22:50 hora de Moscú registraron una poderosa explosión de Slavyansk. Vimos un destello de fuego y después de un tiempo llegó una onda expansiva, pero desde lejos, muy probablemente Slavyansk o Karachun.

Este es probablemente el resultado del trabajo de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas antes del inicio de la fase terrestre de la operación. La información se está especificando.

@anna_news @akimapachev @diza_donbass


----------



## Honkler (4 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> El que


----------



## briancon (5 Abr 2022)

La OTAN ha dado la orden de que las sanciones deben endurecerse y llevarnos al precipicio. A raíz de esto viene todo este tema de Burcha que nadie con sentido común le da importancia.

Sólo tenemos informaciones confusas y una guerra con múltiples tropelías. Como las tropelías a todo el mundo le dan igual, para ejemplo los nazis que apoyamos atando, pegando a la gente en público y grabándolo, si graban eso, lo que no grabarán. Tenemos que considerar que este incidente, ya sea cierto o falso, estaba preparado con bastante antelación para que lo que va a venir a continuación en el relato otanico.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (5 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Fotos de la incautación por el FBI del yate en Palma de Mallorca.*
> 
> "Gentileza" de:
> 
> ...



Espero que un día no muy lejano, le bajen el falcon en algún país libre (de verdad) y se lo incauten y a él le encierren en la bodega y lo tiren al mar


----------



## Elimina (5 Abr 2022)

No esperaba ver esto, pensaba que la deshumanización que hemos visto en las películas sobre la crueldad de la guerra sucedía solo ahí, en la guerra: en la batalla, en los frentes y en los pueblos arrasados.
Por desgracia, ahora tenemos internet y impersonalidad, la propaganada más descarada de la historia (por lo trabajada y desarrollada que está a día de hoy. Goebbels sólo fue el más famoso, ahora hay muchos seguidores), y la insensibilización que ya afecta a los niños.
Lo que nos espera todavía ni me lo imagino.
Dejo esto y me voy a dormir, buenas noches.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (5 Abr 2022)

Lonchafinistachamberi dijo:


> Todo es parte del plan, claro que si.
> 
> Que se hayan dejado casi 10000 muertos estaba planeado



10000 pollas OTANistas negras te ha acomodo tu sucnormal


----------



## alexforum (5 Abr 2022)

ignatiux dijo:


> Desde ayer Ucrania de ha quedado sin combustible y sin la capacidad de refinarlo, no creo que tengan reservas ni para una semana, dado el altísimo consumo en una guerra. sin gas ni combustible previo una capitulación de Ucrania.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



Por esto creo que los rusos pensaban que con tirar 4 bombas los ucras iban a negociar… sino pensaban eso, por que no bombardearon todas las refinerías el primer día?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Abr 2022)

Tiene que hacerlo el autentico Papa, que consagre ese papa a nadie es como que me ponga a consagrar yo, igual hace mas efecto si lo hago yo.


----------



## Bocanegra (5 Abr 2022)

Rusia pide reunión urgente del consejo de seguridad de la ONU para investigar la masacre de Bucha

algún país miembro con poder se lo deniega 

otro país con poder pide que Putin sea juzgado por la masacre de Bucha, masacre que la ONU no quiere invertigar 

que me he perdido?


----------



## Teuro (5 Abr 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Pues mira, te diré que estoy en un grupo con gente Ucrania, y salvo un par de radicales de cada bando, la mayoría se llevan bien y reniegan tanto del régimen nazi de Zelensky como del destrozo que está causando la intervención rusa....
> 
> así que yo no diría que fue Ukrania quien mascaró Ukrania
> 
> bien dicho sería que EEUU-EU-UK-Rusia masacraron Ukrania porque eso es lo que está sucediendo



Cierto. Hay una ley no escrita básica para una nación: Nunca seas el campo de batalla de intereses de potencias extranjeras. España lo fue en el 36 del siglo pasado, a inicios del siglo XIX y también a principios del XVIII. Somos duros de mollera, que se le va a hacer.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (5 Abr 2022)

New witness testimony about Mariupol maternity hospital ‘airstrike’ follows pattern of Ukrainian deceptions, media malpractice - The Grayzone


A key witness to the widely publicized incident at the Mariupol maternity hospital has punctured the official narrative of a Russian airstrike on the facility, and raised serious questions about Western media ethics. Meanwhile, news of a massacre in the city of Bucha contains suspicious...




thegrayzone.com





*New witness testimony about Mariupol maternity hospital ‘airstrike’ follows pattern of Ukrainian deceptions, media malpractice*

KIT KLARENBERG·APRIL 3, 2022 







*A key witness to the widely publicized incident at the Mariupol maternity hospital has punctured the official narrative of a Russian airstrike on the facility, and raised serious questions about Western media ethics. Meanwhile, news of a massacre in the city of Bucha contains suspicious elements.*
On March 9th, shocking news of a deliberate Russian airstrike on a maternity hospital in Mariupol, eastern Ukraine, began spreading widely via social media and news outlets.

Fiery condemnation from Western officials, pundits, and journalists was immediate. Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky, for his part, claimed the act was proof of the “genocide” Russia was perpetrating against the civilian population, and urged European leaders to condemn the “war crime” and “strengthen sanctions” to stop the Kremlin’s “evil” deeds in the country. NPR suggested the attack was part of Russia’s “terrible wartime tradition” of purposefully targeting health facilities and medics during conflicts, dating back to Chechnya.

But newly released testimony from one of the incident’s main witnesses punctures the official narrative about a targeted Russian airstrike on the hospital. The witness account indicates the hospital had been turned into a base of operations by Ukrainian military forces and was not targeted in an airstrike, as Western media claimed. Her testimony also raised serious questions about whether at least some elements of the event were staged for propaganda purposes – and with the cooperation of the Associated Press.

The new testimony (watch below) comes on the heels of evidence strongly suggesting that the destruction of a dramatic theater in Mariupol on March 16 was staged by the Azov Battalion, and that nearly all civilians had evacuated a day before. And as we will see below, new reports of a Russian massacre of scores of civilians in the town of Bucha also contain suspicious details suggesting a pattern of information manipulation aimed at triggering Western military intervention.


*“They said it was no airstrike. So our opinion got confirmed. We didn’t hear the airplane, they didn’t hear it either.”*
At that moment we heard an explosion. Instinctively I personally put a duvet on myself. That’s when we heard the second explosion. I got covered by glass partially. I had small cuts on my nose, under my lips and at the top of my forehead but it was nothing serious…

Mariana Vishegirskaya, a pregnant resident of Donetsk who was present at the maternity hospital during the widely reported incident, has evacuated from Mariupol and is now speaking out. Photos showing a bloodied Vishnevskaya fleeing the building with her personal belongings became a centerpiece of coverage of the attack, along with a photo of another woman being carried away pale and unconscious on a stretcher.

In the wake of the incident, Russian officials falsely claimed the pair were the same person, citing Vishegirskaya’s background as a blogger and Instagram personality as evidence she was a crisis actor and the incident a false flag. Though that assertion was not true, as we shall see, the hospital had been almost completely taken over by the Ukrainian military.

In a video (above) reviewed by The Grayzone which began circulating via Telegram April 1st, Vishegirskaya offers a clear and detailed account of what took place on and in the days leading up to March 9th. The witness begins by noting how many residents of Mariupol attempted to evacuate following Russia’s invasion of Ukraine on February 24th, but says authorities ensured it was “impossible to leave.”

On March 6th, with the birth of her child impending, she checked into maternity hospital number three, the city’s “most modern” facility. She was not there long before the Ukrainian military arrived and evicted all the hospital’s patients, as they sought access to the building’s solar panels, one of the last remaining sources of electricity in the besieged city.

“We were moved to the only small maternity hospital left. It had only one small generator… Husbands of women in labor settled in the basement and cooked meals for us on the street. Residents of neighboring houses also brought us meals,” Vishegirskaya says. “One day soldiers came. They didn’t help with anything. They were told the food is for women, how could they ask for it? They replied they hadn’t eaten in five days, took our food and said, ‘you can cook some more.’”

On the night of the 8th, the pregnant women “slept peacefully” as there were “no shootouts.” The next day, the soon-to-be mothers heard a shell explode outside. Vishegirskaya “instinctively” covered herself with her duvet, but still, shattered glass from a nearby window cut her lip, nose and forehead, though she says it was “nothing serious.”

“After the second explosion we got evacuated to the basement,” Vishegirskaya recalled. “We proceeded to discuss whether it was an airstrike. They said it was no airstrike. So our opinion got confirmed. We didn’t hear the airplane, they didn’t hear it either. They told us it was a shell. After the first two explosions there were no other explosions.”

As she waited, she noticed “a soldier with a helmet” taking pictures of her, and demanded he stop, “because obviously it was not a good time for that,” and she did not want to be photographed in her current state. The soldier complied. Back upstairs, the same individual began filming her and others again, refusing to stop until his subjects had demanded several times he do so.

Vishegirskaya’s husband later told her the man wasn’t a soldier, but an Associated Press correspondent, one of many on the scene at the time. She believes these journalists had been there “from the beginning,” as they were ready and waiting outside to snap the woman being led away on a stretcher, the first to emerge from the building in the wake of the shell attack, “as soon as she came out.”

The next day, after her baby was delivered via cesarean section, the same Associated Press staffers interviewed her, asking her to describe what happened. They enquired point blank if an airstrike had taken place, to which she responded, “no, even the people that were on the streets didn’t hear anything, nor did anyone.”

Later, when she was in safer “ living conditions,” Vishegirskaya began scouring the internet, attempting to track down the interview. She found “everything else” the Associated Press staffers recorded – but not her denials that an airstrike had occurred.

*The AP’s narrative on the hospital incident grows shaky*
The Associated Press’ initial report by Evgeniy Maloletka on the March 9th incident provided the primary foundation and framing of all mainstream coverage thereafter. It categorically asserted the hospital was targeted by a deliberate “airstrike,” which “ripped away much of the front of one building” in the hospital complex and left nearby streets strewn with “burning and mangled cars and trees shattered.” The report suggested that the heinous act was a testament to Russia’s invasion force “struggling more than expected.”

Countless Western news outlets recycled this content, with particular emphasis on the claimed “airstrike.” These outlets served as eager conduits six days later when Associated Press issued a followup, revealing that the pregnant mother being stretchered out of the hospital had died, as had her unborn child. A doctor stated her pelvis had been crushed and “hip detached,” which the agency attributed to the hospital having been “bombarded” by the Russian air force.

However, the Associated Press made no mention in its follow-up report of any part of any building being “ripped away.” In fact, the words attributed by the AP to Vishegirskaya indicate she was completely unaware of how the damage was actually caused.

“We were lying in wards when glass, frames, windows and walls flew apart,” she told the AP. “_We don’t know how it happened _[emphasis added]. We were in our wards and some had time to cover themselves, some didn’t.”

Did the Associated Press insert ambiguity and uncertainty into Vishegirskaya’s mouth in order to maintain the bogus narrative of an airstrike? Even if quoted accurately, she could easily have been describing an explosion nearby which inflicted shockwave damage on the building.

Reinforcing that interpretation, an Associated Press video purporting to document the aftermath of the “airstrike” showed a large hole in the ground within the maternity hospital complex grounds, said to be “a blast crater” from the wider assault. Was this merely the impact zone of a shell that intentionally or not landed _near _the building, rather than one vestige of a targeted aerial onslaught?

Whatever the truth of the matter, other aspects of Vishegirskaya’s newly released testimony relate to major mysteries surrounding the Mariupol maternity hospital bombing. For example, she affectingly attests that the pregnant woman stretchered out of the building died. Yet for all the superficial damage inflicted, no photo or video evidence yet to emerge from the scene – bar a seemingly blood-soaked mattress – indicates how and where the fatal injuries could have been inflicted.

Even more curiously, the Associated Press implausibly claimed that due to “chaos after the airstrike,” no one on the ground learned the dead woman’s name before her husband arrived to collect her body – her identity remains unknown to this day. Still, doctors were “grateful” the nameless woman did not end up buried in one of the mass graves dug for Mariupol’s dead.

*Associated Press embeds with the Azov Battalion*
The number of people who lost their lives in the maternity hospital incident, and precisely how, are likewise conundrums. In a televised address that evening, Zelensky claimed three individuals, including a child, had been slain via “airstrike,” while others remained trapped under rubble. The next day, though, Donetsk regional government chief Pavlo Kyrylenko said zero deaths had been confirmed, and there were no confirmed injuries among children.

By contrast, numerous media outlets have since reported, or at least heavily implied, that several children _were _killed, and their bodies deposited in the aforementioned mass graves on the “outskirts” of Mariupol. Why it would be necessary or sensible to transport corpses far away from the city center, and why a child’s parents would consent to such an undignified burial, remains unclear.

We know about these supposed mass graves thanks to Associated Press correspondent Evgeny Maloletka, who has published photos and authored articles detailing their construction. His content has been widely repurposed by other Western outlets, the grim images traveling far and wide.

Maloletka also happened to be an eyewitness to the maternity hospital incident; he took the infamous shot of the pregnant woman being stretchered out of the building. Maloletka, in fact, has managed to place himself in the vicinity of many dramatic events instantly portrayed as titanic Russian war crimes.

A glowing March 19th Washington Post profile of Maloletka praised him for sharing “the horror stories of Mariupol with the world.” The article described the Ukrainian as a “longtime freelancer” for Associated Press, previously covering the Maidan “revolution” and “conflicts in Crimea” for the agency. There was no mention of the fact that Maloletka was a fervent supporter of the “revolution,” however.

In a lengthy multimedia presentation on the coup and resultant war in Donbas featured on his personal website, Maloletka claims to be “indifferent to the situation in my country.” However, his affinities are abundantly clear. He frames the US-backed regime change operation as a courageous fight against “corruption and social injustice,” while making no reference to both the Maidan protesters and their leadership being riddled with neo-Nazis.

This may be relevant to consider, given Maloletka has also been a key source of photos of training provided to Ukrainian civilians by Azov Battalion. Whether he sympathizes with the paramilitary’s fascist politics is unclear, but there can be little doubt he has been in extremely close quarters with the neo-Nazi regiment since the war began.

Maloletka’s protection, that of his Associated Press coworkers, and their collective ability to provide Western media an unending deluge of atrocity propaganda can only be guaranteed through the Azov Battalion, the primary defense force in Mariupol. This has obvious ramifications for the objectivity and reliability of all Associated Press coverage of the war.

As The Grayzone’s Max Blumenthal revealed in his investigation of the suspicious March 16th Mariupol theater incident, Associated Press published photos of the site bearing Azov Battalion’s watermark and a link to the neo-Nazi unit’s Telegram channel.





A South China Morning Post caption (lower right corner) indicates the AP receiving photos from the Azov Battalion
The dubious narrative of the explosion at the Mariupol theater bears strong similarities to the official verson of the maternity hospital incident, particularly the wildly conflicting estimates of casualties and purported presence of the same people at both sites. Sky News alleged March 26th that pregnant women rescued from the hospital had been moved to the theater “for safety,” being coincidentally housed at “exactly the point” later said to have been bombed by Russian forces, of all places.

The perishing of eyewitnesses to the real events at the maternity hospital is convenient for the Associated Press and Azov Battalion alike. After all, dead people tell no tales. Having anyone able to testify to the on-the-ground reality of incidents such as the dubious theater bombing or the maternity hospital “airstrike” is inherently problematic to the Ukrainian cause.

And though the AP has has reporters on the ground in Ukraine throughout the conflict with Russia, the organization remains silent about transgressions unfolding right before the eyes of its staff.

Case in point: the presence of an AP photographer at the hospital gave it a front row seat for Azov Battalion’s occupation of the facility and its transformation of the site into a base of operations. But the agency avoided any mention of this critical piece of context, showing Western audiences what Azov Battalion wants them to see – and what its overtly pro-Kiev staff deem fit for public consumption.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (5 Abr 2022)

*The information war escalates in Bucha*
Hours before the publication of this article, on April 2nd, claims of Russia’s most hideous alleged war crime to date erupted across social media. Footage and photos of scores of dead bodies – some with their hands tied – littering the streets of Bucha, a small city near Kiev, testified to an apparent massacre of military-aged men by Russian troops, as they retreated from the battered city two days earlier.

The gruesome visuals have triggered intensified calls for direct Western military confrontation with Russia. But as with the incident at the maternity ward in Mariupol and numerous other high profile events initially portrayed by Ukrainian authorities as Russian massacres, a series of details cast doubt on the official story out of Bucha. 



Within hours of Russia’s withdrawal from the Bucha on March 31st, its mayor announced that his city had been liberated from “Russian orcs,” employing a dehumanizing term widely used by Azov Battalion. An accompanying article noted the Russians had “mined civilian buildings and infrastructure,” but no mention was made of any mass killing of local citizens, let alone scores of corpses left in the street, which one might reasonably expect would be top of any news outlet’s agenda when reporting on the event.




On April 2, within hours of the publication of photos and videos purporting to show victims of an alleged Russian massacre, Ukrainian media reported that specialist units had begun “clearing the area of saboteurs and accomplices of Russian troops.” Nothing was said about dead bodies in the streets.

The National Police of Ukraine announced that day that they were “cleaning the territory…from the assistants of Russian troops,” publishing video that showed no corpses in the streets of Bucha and Ukrainian forces in full control of the city.



A clip of the reported “clean-up operation” published by Sergey Korotkikh, a notorious neo-Nazi Azov member, shows one member of his unit asking another if he can shoot “guys without blue armbands,” referring to those without the marking worn by Ukrainian military forces. The militant stridently responds, “fuck yeah!” Korotkikh has since deleted the video, perhaps fearing it implicated his unit in a war crime. 




Whether real or fake, and whoever the perpetrators are, the alleged extermination of civilians comes at a critical time for the Ukrainian government. Evidence of atrocities and war crimes committed by Ukrainian troops against civilians and captured Russians – including the shooting of helpless Russian POWs in their knees, and other heinous forms of torture – has come to light for the first time. 

What’s more, Russia has virtually eliminated Ukraine’s fighting and logistics capabilities in much of the country, including its entire navy, air force, air defenses, radar systems, military production and repairs facilities, and most fuel and ammunition depots, leaving Kiev unable to transport large numbers of troops between different fronts, and consigning what forces remain in the east to encirclement and almost inevitable defeat.

As Zelensky has made clear, Ukrainian forces are desperate for direct Western intervention – in particular the so-called “closing of the sky.” With compelling but highly questionable atrocity propaganda filtering from media operations of the Azov Battalion and the Associated Press, public pressure for a major escalation is rising.


----------



## Teuro (5 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Si se confirma, lo sabremos por meras indirectas.
> Obviamente, si la cosa es así, NUNCA lo reconocerán ni una parte ni la otra. Se gestionará de forma discreta, y supongo que el silencio y la devolución de esos militares se cobrará el debido rescate "en especies".
> Aquí es donde podremos interpolar cosas....
> Por ejemplo, por el general X, tantas horas de silencio en las coberturas de satélite y awacs, para que la aviación pueda operar con toda tranquilidad en tal o cual sitio.
> ...



Yo creo que el final está claro: Neutralidad de Ucrania sin entrar en la OTAN, a ser posible que la reconstrucción la pague la UE. Lo del Dombas va a ser un elemento de negociación, se quedará en Ucrania con amplia autonomía si la negociación va bien, o serán estados títeres de Rusia si va mal. Crimea ya es rusa, falta que lo oficialice Kiev.


----------



## vettonio (5 Abr 2022)

Sin desperdicio.


----------



## cryfar74 (5 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Club de Formosa Oficina de Rusia .
> @Miguel18011505
> 
> Fuentes no confirmadas de Rusia Militar:
> ...



Francamente no llego a creerme que alguien de tan alto rango este alli. Imagino no se le habra visto ultimanente en su puesto oficial y de ahi la teoria.


----------



## Teuro (5 Abr 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Se está llegando a un punto de crueldad muy alto en esta guerra...



Pues como en todas, a ver si te crees que las guerras son "pactos de caballeros". Es más, cuanto más desesperados estén peor será. El odio genera más odio y al final conlleva atrocidades. De ahí la programación mental de la poblaicón rusa a la que están "cocinando" para que acepten algún "castigo ejemplar" a Ucrania, Bálticas o Polonia.


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (5 Abr 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Podemita babeando cosas.



No hablo con rojos, lo siento.


----------



## raptors (5 Abr 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> No, hombre, no. A estas alturas de mi vida ya no me enojo por tonterias. simplemente te sigo simplemente la corriente y miro hasta puede llegar tu ignorancia, tus_ jajajajas _y todo lo que se te ocurra
> 
> Un beso, amor
> 
> PD: a ver si la proxima vez eres capaz de aportar algo de valor a parte de estos comentarios infantiles



eres inteligente... sabes ocultar tu olor a mierda yanqui... con pseudoEducacion...
*kk=desecho fecal*

El presidente de méxico al que le gusta que le digan el KKs... 
ha sido uno de los presidentes más nefastos...
en su gobierno se han desatado los secuestros...
los homicidios son las mas altas...
la inseguridad nacional es la mas alta de las últimas décadas...
las muertes por covid es la más alta de todo el mundo...
el crimen organizado controla varios estados...
desde que tomó las riendas del gobierno la inflación no ha dejado de subir..
Mucha de su parentela está acusada de corrupción y tráfico de influencias

Lo único positivo del _kks_ que veo es su política exterior... llega a esta posicion correcta por los motivos equivocados


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (5 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Club de Formosa Oficina de Rusia .
> @Miguel18011505
> 
> Fuentes no confirmadas de Rusia Militar:
> ...



Que le castren ! Al cabeza polla ese asqueroso


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (5 Abr 2022)

Lonchafinistachamberi dijo:


> No hablo con rojos, lo siento.



Rojo dice el gilipollas. Ale adiós


----------



## raptors (5 Abr 2022)

*kk=desecho fecal*

El presidente de méxico al que le gusta que le digan el KKs...
ha sido uno de los presidentes más nefastos...
en su gobierno se han desatado los secuestros...
los homicidios son las mas altas...
la inseguridad nacional es la mas alta de las últimas décadas...
las muertes por covid es la más alta de todo el mundo...
el crimen organizado controla varios estados...
desde que tomó las riendas del gobierno la inflación no ha dejado de subir..
Mucha de su parentela está acusada de corrupción y tráfico de influencias

Lo único positivo del _kks_ que veo es su política exterior... llega a esta posicion correcta por los motivos equivocados


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (5 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Yo creo que el final está claro: Neutralidad de Ucrania sin entrar en la OTAN, a ser posible que la reconstrucción la pague la UE. Lo del Dombas va a ser un elemento de negociación, se quedará en Ucrania con amplia autonomía si la negociación va bien, o serán estados títeres de Rusia si va mal. Crimea ya es rusa, falta que lo oficialice Kiev.



Eso ya lo tiene rusia...

No creo que se conforme con eso los musulmanes de Putin, mas bien dejaran sin salida al mar a Ucrania.


----------



## Oso Polar (5 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Claro que tienen un plan. Lo que digo es que no hay un plan politico para cambiar el gobierno , o anexionarse nada aparte del Donbas. En realidad tenian un plan que se ceñia a lo que dijo putin. Destruir las fabricas militares, la aviación , los misiles y gran parte del ejerctito y la independencia de Lugansk y Doneskt.
> 
> No puedes ocupar la capital ...Sin tener un plan politico. Los rusos nunca han dicho que vayan a cambiar el gobierno en Kiev ( a mi me parece una cagada no hacerlo ) , por lo que no tienen un sucesor. Tampoco un plan economico para el pais si se lo quedan etc..etc..etc...
> 
> ...




1.- Creo que no cuentan lo que realmente van hacer y solo el tiempo lo dirá.
2.- El ejercito que esta a la ofensiva nunca va a volar los puentes pues los necesita para mover sus tropas, quién esta a la defensiva usa esa táctica para frenar el avance del enemigo. 
3.- El Donbass es una fase más para destruir la capacidad operativa del las FAA ucranianas.

Un saludo.


----------



## piru (5 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Atentos.....muy fuerte, tiros en la cabeza a soldados rusos y rematados en el suelo. ( si alguien puede que lo guarde lo van a censurar)




Tb está en Telegram:

t.me/russia_sof/2674


----------



## Guanotopía (5 Abr 2022)

No quisieron posar con la bandera de Ucrania con la frase “Stop war” y fueron abucheados por todo el estadio


Sucedió en el partido de básquet entre el Zalgiris y la Estrella Roja de la Euroliga. El equipo serbio se negó a tomar la bandera y el público lituano mostró su descontento




www.infobae.com





En Serbia deben de tener los cojones a punto de reventar viendo el doble rasero de la OTAN y de Europa.


----------



## vettonio (5 Abr 2022)

De:



https://twitter.com/SubCmdteCarlos


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (5 Abr 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Hombre, personal del tío Sam, tiene que haber a cascoporro, sobre todo desde el 2014, desde fuerzas especiales hasta asesores de alto rango, igual que ingleses, de Francia, Alemania y de casi todos los países occidentales, si no de que iba a resistir tanto el ejército ucronazi?.
> Si no fuera por la ayuda del imperio hubiera caído hace semanas ya.
> Y los rusos lo sabían antes de entrar.
> Supongo que al que pillen lo liquidarán en el acto, de lo contrario estarían haciendo el imbécil absoluto.



Hombre un Oficial siempre es juego. se puede intercambiar como los cromos. otra cosa son mercenarios y dmas carne de cañón


----------



## Pepelillo (5 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Pues como en todas, a ver si te crees que las guerras son "pactos de caballeros". Es más, cuanto más desesperados estén peor será. El odio genera más odio y al final conlleva atrocidades. De ahí *la programación mental de la poblaicón rusa a la que están "cocinando" *para que acepten algún "castigo ejemplar" a Ucrania, Bálticas o Polonia.



Ese cocinar y esa programación casi que la están llevando a cabo en su totalidad los mutiladores del Azov.


----------



## vegahermosa (5 Abr 2022)

Lonchafinistachamberi dijo:


> Eso ya lo tiene rusia...
> 
> No creo que se conforme con eso los musulmanes de Putin, mas bien dejaran sin salida al mar a Ucrania.



eso creo yo 

ahora echaran el resto por odesa y cuando tengan toda esa zona de costa bajo control no la sueltan y ya es cuando empezaran a reventar ciudades a bombazo limpio hasta que ceda el judio


----------



## raptors (5 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Cada cual elige, pero para mi, es absurdo. Yo me descojono de quien me insulta porque se la ha comido doblada y ni se entera, o simplemente ni le respondo.



jaja el _"Mongolo471_" dándose golpes en pecho... tratando de parecer persona normal... pero lo delata el olor a mierda yanqui que exuda... tan es así que es uno de los usuarios más _"ignorados"_ por la comunidad burbuja...


----------



## Billy Ray (5 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


>



Como se confirme esto va a ser divertido.


----------



## raptors (5 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Algunos tenéis en la cabeza muchos pajaritos de la Sexta, Antena 3, Telecinco y CNN, todo junto.
> Rusia le dura dos semanas a quien??
> Ya te veo a ti en el frente luchando contra los chechenos si jajajajajajajajajajajaja, con perspectiva de género.
> 
> ...



_*ja, ja, ja...*_ 
periodicazo en el hocico a esos perros... 
ladren perros..!!! se sigue avanzando...!!


----------



## Teuro (5 Abr 2022)

Lonchafinistachamberi dijo:


> Eso ya lo tiene rusia...
> 
> No creo que se conforme con eso los musulmanes de Putin, mas bien dejaran sin salida al mar a Ucrania.



La guerra es ya económica más que militar, de hecho en lo militar ya solo está aportando mal rollo una vez que los psicópatas en el campo de batalla comienzan a dar rienda suelta a sus oscuras perversiones, además de que también aporta ya poca cosa y si muchos riesgos, casi mejor es ir cerrando ese capítulo insistir en ello es solo por venganza y la venganza es un sentimiento humano que no aporta beneficio. En lo económico no había demasiado previsto y la cosa ha evolucionado rápidamente, en este caso Rusia se ha encontrado con armas que Occidente no esperaba, si que pueden obtener alguna victoria.


----------



## Teuro (5 Abr 2022)

Pepelillo dijo:


> Ese cocinar y esa programación casi que la están llevando a cabo en su totalidad los mutiladores del Azov.



Hay vídeos de oradores en la TV rusa clamando que nuclearicen Varsovia y Berlín.


----------



## Francotirador Wali (5 Abr 2022)

LA POLICÍA UCRANIANA PUBLICÓ EN FACEBOOK QUE LLEVÓ A CABO UNA "OPERACIÓN DE LIMPIEZA" EN BUCHA EL DÍA ANTES DE QUE LOS VIDEOS APARECIERAN


ALARM ALARM BOT RUSO DETECTED




www.burbuja.info


----------



## NPI (5 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Mas propaganda ucraniana...



Canal de EE. UU. generando propaganda ucropiteca. ¿Quién será el padre de la niña? 1990


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (5 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La guerra es ya económica más que militar, de hecho en lo militar ya solo está aportando mal rollo una vez que los psicópatas en el campo de batalla comienzan a dar rienda suelta a sus oscuras perversiones, además de que también aporta ya poca cosa y si muchos riesgos, casi mejor es ir cerrando ese capítulo insistir en ello es solo por venganza y la venganza es un sentimiento humano que no aporta beneficio. En lo económico no había demasiado previsto y la cosa ha evolucionado rápidamente, en este caso Rusia se ha encontrado con armas que Occidente no esperaba, si que pueden obtener alguna victoria.



Por supuesto, Rusia no es la superpotencia que nos vende por aquí los propagandistas rusos, pero tampoco es el ultimo mono.

Tiene sus cartas, aunque creo, que no sabe jugarlas bien, porque por ejemplo, en Odessa le están esperando al ejercito ruso con todo, además a escasos kilometro de las fronteras OTAN. Y su ambición le va a volver a jugar una mala pasada.


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (5 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hay vídeos de oradores en la TV rusa clamando que nuclearicen Varsovia y Berlín.



Y a Finlandia, Suecia, ademas de a los paises balticos...

Pocos se salvan.


----------



## Oso Polar (5 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Lo recomienda un tuitero nada sospechoso y en el texto no pone ninguna mentira, vale la pena leerlo.



Parte de la premisa que conoce el plan de operaciones militares de Rusia.
Desconoce, los fines del tema de guerra de movimientos y engaño al enemigo para fijar tropas.
Da como dato que Rusia a perdido +40K hombres, poniendo simplemente que la cifra puede estar "inflada", sin considerar lo informado por Rusia.

Y para apuntillar califica la guerra como, en otro tweet: 

8) Mi comentario: O tal vez quiere tomar tanto como Ucrania tan intacta como pueda. Nada de esto hace que la guerra de Putin sea menos malvada, ilegal, inmoral, repugnante, etc.


----------



## Oso Polar (5 Abr 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Una vieja canción soviética*
> Los veteranos del foro reconocerán a los protagonistas del vídeo.
> 
> *"Z" От героев былых времен. Героям Новороссии посвящается...*
> ...



Motorolla Givi, Mozgovoi y otros que no me acuerdo.


----------



## Marchamaliano (5 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


>



No creo que hayan pillado a una rata de tan alto nivel.

Desde luego que si la pillan Putin haría, o debería hacer, una de las mejores ruedas de prensa de la historia con él.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Abr 2022)

Alemania nacionalizará temporalmente la filial de la gasista rusa Gazprom para garantizar el suministro


https://okdiario.com/economia/alemania-nacionalizara-temporalmente-filial-gasista-rusa-gazprom-garantizar-suministro-8856952 LOS ALEMANES PECARON DE INGENUOS CON PUTIN !!!




www.burbuja.info












A ALEMANIA SE LE ACABA DE IR LA FLAPA DEL TODO

PENSARA CHUPAR DEL TUBO A VER SI SALE GAS O ALGO









Germany takes temporary control of Gazprom subsidiary - Insider Paper


Germany said Monday it was temporarily taking control of Russian gas giant Gazprom's German subsidiary to secure energy supply and critical infrastructure




insiderpaper.com






​Cómo extraer gasolina con un sifón


----------



## NPI (5 Abr 2022)

SIEN dijo:


> Pobre. El que iba tan contento en su máquina a deleitar a la población ucraniana con piruetas y acrobacias y a tirar cuches para los crios.



Otra cuenta que fue purgada de los estercoleros de Menéame o ForoCoches.


----------



## NPI (5 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> ¿Seguro que es un Su-35? ¿Existe algún vídeo?



No, pero la plañideras del foro berrean que da gusto.


----------



## raptors (5 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Eso es un juego. Mira las texturas hombre.



Es el tipo de _fuente_ en que se basan los empinados proUsa...


----------



## amcxxl (5 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hay vídeos de oradores en la TV rusa clamando que nuclearicen Varsovia y Berlín.



apoyo la mocion, ademas incluiria Londres con racion doble de plutonio


----------



## amcxxl (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## HUROGÁN (5 Abr 2022)

La entidad Ucraniana es una democracia de títeres... cuya materia constructiva nazibanderista la testimonian asesinando prisioneros Rusos y a su propia población no avenida a escudo humano.
Tal gobierno y sistema hay que erradicarlos. ? Que se puede negociar con el títere de una entelequia?


----------



## McRotor (5 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Alemania nacionalizará temporalmente la filial de la gasista rusa Gazprom para garantizar el suministro
> 
> 
> https://okdiario.com/economia/alemania-nacionalizara-temporalmente-filial-gasista-rusa-gazprom-garantizar-suministro-8856952 LOS ALEMANES PECARON DE INGENUOS CON PUTIN !!!
> ...




Rusia, en cuanto reciba el pago del gas en rublos u oro...

...Deberia trolearles dejando operativo para el envio del gas solo el NS2, tras un accidente, averia, mantenimiento, atentado del resto de gasoeductos...


----------



## amcxxl (5 Abr 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Rusia pide reunión urgente del consejo de seguridad de la ONU para investigar la masacre de Bucha
> 
> algún país miembro con poder se lo deniega
> 
> ...


----------



## cobasy (5 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Tb está en Telegram:
> 
> t.me/russia_sof/2674



Hay una versión más larga, en ella uno de los soldados de ese grupo todavía está vivo...
Vamos que suben videos rematando soldados...a cara descubierta


----------



## Guaguei (5 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> "Los buitres cordiales"
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/39649
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1012760



igual que en Dombass todos estos años, ha llegado la BBC, CNN, CBCN, MSCB, CBS, NNB,BNC, SNNC, MNSC, CCB, BCC, Neflix y hasta Walt Disney


----------



## amcxxl (5 Abr 2022)

En el video, la ciudad de Izyum en la región de Kharkiv. 


Llegada de nuevo al barrio residencial de Kharkov.


----------



## Homero+10 (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## NPI (5 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Libertad Digital es el mejor Diario Digital de España...con diferencia.


----------



## NPI (5 Abr 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Si Putin no cae, la guerra global llegará*
> 
> *Si tiene que haber una guerra mundial por la libertad éste es el momento y debemos librarla porque, si Putin no cae, la guerra global llegará.*
> 
> ...


----------



## amcxxl (5 Abr 2022)

Imágenes de la batalla en la LPR: las tropas avanzan sobre Severodonetsk En el video, el BMP-2 dispara desde un cañón hacia el bosque donde se ha refugiado el enemigo.


⚡Mariupol: batallas cerca de Azovstal. Nuestro ejército hizo grandes progresos en otra frontera más y finalmente inmovilizó a un importante grupo enemigo en Azovstal.


Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania dispararon contra las zonas residenciales de Balakliya (Jarkov).
La ciudad está controlada por el ejército ruso.


Información sobre el desarrollo de la batalla de Izyum. Ayer por la tarde, en el pueblo de Brazhkovka (suroeste de Kamenka), tuvo lugar una batalla de tanques. Los petroleros del 13. ° regimiento del Primer Ejército de Tanques saltaron sobre los tanques. APU y en un choque fugaz destruyeron 6 tanques de la APU


----------



## amcxxl (5 Abr 2022)

VIDEO 18+⚡“Azovitas” ejecutan a civiles antes de retirarse⚡ Después de la liberación de la calle Vzlyotnaya cerca del aeropuerto de Mariupol, los soldados del batallón de Somalia encontraron el cuerpo de un civil con un disparo en la cabeza a quemarropa cerca de una de las casas privadas donde se encontraban los militantes de Azov. 


❗Escriben sobre explosiones en Lviv. 


❗Escriben sobre explosiones en Bila Tserkva. 


Nikolaev ahora está trabajando en la artillería de cohetes. 


Explosiones tronaron en la región de Volyn, Rivne y Kramatorsk 


Misiles volaron: ¡Explosiones en Dnepropetrovsk, Kharkov y Sinelnikovo!


----------



## Focus in (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## NPI (5 Abr 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> ¿ dónde está Rusia ?


----------



## NPI (5 Abr 2022)

Preset Station dijo:


> Qué triste verte defendiendo la propaganda del Kremlin. Putin la ha cagado y bien con esta guerra y lo sabes perfectamente. Rusia se va a convertir en un campo de patatas y no se va a poder visitar en muchos años.


----------



## NPI (5 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _El combatiente capturado del batallón nacional "Aidar" dice que fueron entrenados por instructores lituanos, que les enseñaron a asaltar ciudades y limpiar edificios. Dice que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania planeaban lanzar una ofensiva contra Donbass el 8 de marzo._



*Esto es una opinión.
Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.*

El 8 marzo 2022 dando comienzo al exterminio del Donbás.
En verano de 2022 el preparativo de armamento nuclear en la frontera con la Federación de Rusia.
A finales de 2022 el fin.

En (RadioOTAN, PrensaOTAN, TeleOTAN e InternetOTAN) os dirán que yo soy un loco altamente peligroso y que por ese motivo merezco estar encerrado en una institución mental o algo peor, pero siempre desde la perspectiva de la DEMOCRACIA, la LIBERTAD y la PAZ el (llamado "Mundo libre"). 

*Si por un casual está sucediendo, ha sucedido o sucede algo parecido a lo anterior, es pura casualidad, pues el relato anterior es fruto de la mente del autor que tiene mucha imaginación. *


----------



## NPI (5 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> No tengo tiempo.





> El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso informa de que Gran Bretaña no ha aceptado la reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU sobre Bucha.
> Está bastante claro que los llamamientos a una investigación objetiva del Secretario General de la ONU serán ignorados. Exactamente por las mismas razones por las que se ignoraron los llamamientos a una investigación objetiva sobre Ghouta Oriental y Khan Sheikhoun.
> Porque si se empieza a indagar en todo esto seriamente, resultará como con el "ataque químico en Douma", cuando los expertos de campo de la OPAQ que visitaron el lugar no encontraron signos de haber organizado un ataque por parte del gobierno de Assad, tras lo cual la dirección de la OPAQ, bajo presión de Estados Unidos y Gran Bretaña, se vio obligada a presionar a los expertos y a editar el informe. para silenciar esta historia, en la que incluso antes de la propia investigación, se nombró a los autores.
> Por supuesto, la historia con Bucha, de la que sobresalen hilos blancos en todas las direcciones, no alienta aún más las "investigaciones". Por lo tanto, con una probabilidad del 99%, tampoco veremos resultados de autopsias independientes
> ...


----------



## Impresionante (5 Abr 2022)

Gerashchenko volvió a disparar toda la operación psicológica de información de Kiev en Bucha. Justo frente a decenas de periodistas extranjeros, un cuerpo con un brazalete blanco pasa junto a él.

Curiosamente, al menos uno de las docenas de estos reporteros se pregunta qué es este vendaje y qué significa. Y significa exactamente que las propias fuerzas de seguridad ucranianas lincharon al hombre precisamente por este vendaje como marca de identificación de las fuerzas rusas.


----------



## Impresionante (5 Abr 2022)

. "Lo estuvieron golpeando hasta la muerte": Soldados rusos liberados dan testimonio de torturas que vivieron como prisioneros en Ucrania


----------



## dedalo00 (5 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> 40º día de la operación especial de Rusia en Ucrania. Lo esencial:
> ▪El ejército ruso en la noche cerca de Lisichansk destruyó el puesto de mando de la 24ª brigada mecanizada separada del ejército ucraniano y los almacenes militares cercanos con un ataque aéreo
> ▪Durante la noche, la aviación rusa golpeó 14 instalaciones militares de Ucrania, incluidos 2 puestos de mando, 2 instalaciones Buk-M1 cerca de Krasnogorka y Verkhnetoretskoye, durante el día, la aviación rusa golpeó otras 17 instalaciones militares de Ucrania
> ▪Unidades de la Milicia Popular de la LPR avanzaron 2 km en un día y bloquearon Novotoshkovskoye, Borovskoye, Metelkino
> ...



Algo raro en la “trastienda” de Mariupol, si se ha ofrecido un corredor:


▪Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF ofrecen unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y mercenarios a partir de las 06:00 hora de Moscú del 5 de abril para deponer las armas y salir de Mariupol hacia los territorios controlados por Kiev, dijo el Ministerio de Defensa.
▪El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa declaró que todos los que depusieron las armas en Mariupol tienen garantizada la preservación de la vida, se propone anunciar un "régimen de silencio total" a partir de las 9.30 hora de Moscú. Ambos lados deben levantar banderas: del lado ruso, rojo, del lado ucraniano, blanco a lo largo de toda la línea de contacto.



Seguramente, existen peces muy gordos en Mariupol y se han establecidos algún tipo de acuerdos de máximo nivel para que salvaran el pellejo (franceses, inglesés, estadounidenses y lacra de otras naciones).


----------



## amcxxl (5 Abr 2022)

Toda la basura que robó dinero en algún lugar se está acumulando en Londres, y esta basura se ha estado acumulando allí durante los últimos 20 años, dijo Dmitry Peskov. “
Este es un gran oasis para los criminales”, concluyó el portavoz de Vladimir Putin.
Y Grigory Leps preguntó allá por 2012: “¿Para qué este Londres?”


----------



## NPI (5 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Hasta los mas acerrimos putiners ya aceptan que Rusia esta perdiendo la guerra
> Celebro que por fin la cordura haya llegado a este hilo
> 
> Ahora que ya estamos de acuerdo en algo sigamos debatiendo
> ...


----------



## NPI (5 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> No han logrado hasta ahora ni uno solo de esos objetivos. Es lo que hay.


----------



## Impresionante (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (5 Abr 2022)

Luchando en Mariupol: los infantes de marina y la milicia popular de la RPD avanzan hacia Azovstal.


----------



## amcxxl (5 Abr 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> Seguramente, existen peces muy gordos en Mariupol y se han establecidos algún tipo de acuerdos de máximo nivel para que salvaran el pellejo (franceses, inglesés, estadounidenses y lacra de otras naciones).



pues muy mal, deberian capturarlos y exhibirlos en el Kremlin para que los vea todo el mundo y se sepa quien esta en el ajo, a ver como justifica esto USA, la UE y demas gentuza que esta pringada


----------



## Impresionante (5 Abr 2022)

El ex parlamentario ucraniano Ilya Kiva dijo que la tragedia en Bucha fue preparada por la SBU de Ucrania y planeada por el servicio de inteligencia británico MI6.


----------



## Don Luriio (5 Abr 2022)

Un comentario al artículo del psicópata ese de libertad digital que dice que hay que atacar a Rusia. 

"Victor Bueno
Libertad Digital deberia eliminar los comentarios de tanto bot ruso y tanto hijo de Putin que inundan de comentarios genocidas repugnantes toda noticia respecto a la invasion de Ucrania por parte de un pais de criminales
*Ser rusofobo es una obligacion moral de todo europeo decenete a dia de hoy"*


----------



## Ahmat Sila (5 Abr 2022)

Ese que dicen que está atrapado en Mariupol y es un jefe NATO, no me extraña


----------



## NPI (5 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Atentos a la FOTO de perfil del Chef Jose Andrés en su Twiter.
> Luego compárala con una foto REAL suya sacada en Ukr.
> ¿Y tenemos que creernos a este catfish?
> Anda ya hombre!!! En Grindr debe tener puesta una de cuando tenía 25 años.



Su perfil


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (5 Abr 2022)

He abierto hilo importante:
Un fotógrafo de Bucha es Santi Palacios. Fotógrafo que viaja en el Open Arms fotografiando negros invasores.




__





Fotógrafo de Bucha: Santi Palacios, fotógrafo NWO: especializado en migraciones y cambio climático!!! Y false flags??


Para una masacre falsa de false flag, necesitan documentarla con sus fotógrafos controlados. No van a dejar entrar a cualquiera. Santi Palacios. Ha estado en la Isla de Lesbos, en el barco Open Arms, en la valla de Melilla. Ahora en Bucha. https://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Santi_Palacios Santi...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Abr 2022)

una duda sincera . No es retórica oigan . 

¿ Si Rusia y China ya no son el bando comunista ni defienden ese estilo de sociedad y economía .... entonces lo defiende la OTAN o es que ya no existe el comunismo en ningún lado ?


----------



## Simo Hayha (5 Abr 2022)

Zelensky en Bucha


----------



## NPI (5 Abr 2022)

AMMforo dijo:


> Es malo castigar al ladrón?


----------



## NPI (5 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Putin ya puede ir utilizando las bombas termobáricas,
> porque la guerra convencional ya la ha perdido.


----------



## willbeend (5 Abr 2022)

Musk es un pastorcillo curioso tambien...

Me pregunto si hay alguna cuestion concreta que se le pueda reprochar a este presonaje, no de este video, si no en toda su historia.

Vale que Alsi nos puede presentar cantidad de chats, letras y numeros sobre el, pero me refiero a sus acciones o declaraciones concretas. 
El otro dia se cabreo con el Kadyrov eso si... a punto de meterlo en el ignore estuvo.


----------



## willbeend (5 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> 250.000 alumnos ucranianos en Alemania
> 
> Y esto es sólo una cifra aproximada de la Asociación Alemana de Profesores. El sistema educativo alemán parece enfrentarse a una escala de problemas sin precedentes en los próximos años.
> 
> ...



A los niños que les ponga la tele y youtube y a tomar por culo, como a los padres...


----------



## NPI (5 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *El diputado ucraniano Ilya Kiva:*
> 
> _*Bucha fue "preparada" por el SBU y planificada por el MI6.*_
> 
> ...



*Esto es una opinión.
Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.* 

Sean Penn es un activo de la CIA

*Si por un casual está sucediendo, ha sucedido o sucede algo parecido a lo anterior, es pura casualidad, pues el relato anterior es fruto de la mente del autor que tiene mucha imaginación. *


----------



## NPI (5 Abr 2022)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> Para no creeros lo del virus, ni la tierra esférica, ni las elecciones perdidas de Trump....os coméis doblada la propaganda rusa. Que nivel Maribel


----------



## No al NOM (5 Abr 2022)

Mañana tenemos al actor Zelensky en el Congreso

Supongo que dirá lo de siempre y estos basuras de aquí aplaudiendo en pie


----------



## No al NOM (5 Abr 2022)

*LA UE SE REUNIRÁ PARA ESTUDIAR SANCIONES CONTRA RUSIA POR LO DE BUCHA, PERO...

SE NIEGA A ABRIR INVESTIGACIÓN DE LA MASACRE DE CIVILES QUE PIDE RUSIA. LA OTAN Y UK SE NIEGAN A UNA INVESTIGACIÓN*

Hasta cuándo vamos a aguantar las mentiras de la TV? Si nos mienten en esto nos mienten en todo


----------



## NPI (5 Abr 2022)

Don Luriio dijo:


> Un comentario al artículo del psicópata ese de libertad digital que dice que hay que atacar a Rusia.
> 
> "Victor Bueno
> Libertad Digital deberia eliminar los comentarios de tanto bot ruso y tanto hijo de Putin que inundan de comentarios genocidas repugnantes toda noticia respecto a la invasion de Ucrania por parte de un pais de criminales
> *Ser rusofobo es una obligacion moral de todo europeo decenete a dia de hoy"*



Víctor Bueno *podría *ser este


----------



## Triyuga (5 Abr 2022)

*Tras la pandemia, Ucrania: El show debe continuar*






Monse Gil-Delgado Fernández.- Hay alguien por ahí arriba empeñado en que vivamos en permanente alerta, en la incertidumbre sobre lo que nos depara el futuro, en el miedo. Alguien que sabe que una sociedad asustada es más fácil de someter, porque necesita agarrarse a una mano salvadora que le de seguridad. El mecanismo es sencillo: creamos un problema, esperamos la reacción y ofrecemos la solución. Ese estado de tensión permanente está bien documentado en el informe Iron Mountain, en el que las mentes pensantes analizan el estado de las cosas ya sea en una situación de guerra como en tiempos de paz. Para controlar la sociedad siempre ha de haber un enemigo, real o ficticio. Hay que crear dos bandos, como mínimo, de tal forma que nunca habrá un sentimiento de unidad entre seres humanos...









Tras la pandemia, Ucrania: El show debe continuar







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## palmerita (5 Abr 2022)

__





Trikooba.blog is under construction







trikooba.blog













Embajador ruso en EE.UU.: Washington oculta el hecho de que Bucha fue atacada por las fuerzas ucranianas tras la retirada de las tropas rusas


"Está claro que el régimen de Kiev trata de incriminar a Rusia por sus propias atrocidades", expresó Anatoli Antónov.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Abr 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> *Tras la pandemia, Ucrania: El show debe continuar*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me quedo con el resumen…


----------



## No al NOM (5 Abr 2022)

La masacre de Bucha copará la intervención de Zelensky en el Congreso. Pero se niegan a abrir una investigación.

Cometes el crimen, escondes la mano y señalas a otro para esconder este y sobre todo los anteriores. Que asco dan estos satanistas y todo el que lo apoya

Cáncer actúa, en nombre de todos los arcángeles


----------



## No al NOM (5 Abr 2022)

Ahmat Sila dijo:


> Ese que dicen que está atrapado en Mariupol y es un jefe NATO, no me extraña
> Ver archivo adjunto 1013299
> Ver archivo adjunto 1013301
> Ver archivo adjunto 1013302
> Ver archivo adjunto 1013303



Otros inglés?

En Siria había otro inglés detrás de los montajes esta vez


----------



## No al NOM (5 Abr 2022)

En 2013 montaron los White helmes y se dedicaron a juntar nazis para exterminar a civiles en Donbass


----------



## visaman (5 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Las primeras veces en la que todos hemos comenzado a salir normalmente una tia cañon rubia despampanante con senos protuberantes hubiera sido un objetivo principal para ligue y folleteo, normalmente ante la poca colaboración de la usodicha se suele abandonar la intención rápidamente.



solicito lo baneen por vago, aquí de toda la vida se ha usado el cloroformo de forma creativa


----------



## arriondas (5 Abr 2022)

Para lo que ha quedado el periodismo... Si fuera por mi, las plantillas del ABC, El Mundo y El País se irían todas al paro. Por no saber hacer su trabajo, por dedicarse a lo que no tienen que dedicarse. Pero claro, el perfil de esa gente (amoral y oportunista) ya les condiciona a la hora de escribir esa basura, alguien con más escrúpulos se negaría a ello.


----------



## visaman (5 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Si cabe comentario... *Rusia HA PEDIDO LA INVESTIGACION INTERNACIONAL y Gran Bretaña ha bloqueado el pedido en el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU.*
> 
> ¿Todavía no te has enterado?



su retiniana majestad isabel sehunda, anda rápida de reflejos ni el covid ha podido con ella, porque el jhonson no se entera


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Abr 2022)

Otro vídeo de la liberación de Mariupol…


----------



## Republicano (5 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ha aparecido un video completo del asesinato de prisioneros rusos por parte del ejército ucraniano. A todos les cortaron la garganta 18+
> 
> El video completo causa una impresión aún más impactante, captura el momento de la ejecución de uno de los prisioneros rusos moribundos. Todos nuestros combatientes fueron degollados antes de eso.
> 
> ...



Comparsas esas imágenes con las de bucha y aún te quedan más dudas de lo que te dicen por la tele.


----------



## No al NOM (5 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Para lo que ha quedado el periodismo... Si fuera por mi, las plantillas del ABC, El Mundo y El País se irían todas al paro. Por no saber hacer su trabajo, por dedicarse a lo que no tienen que dedicarse. Pero claro, el perfil de esa gente (amoral y oportunista) ya les condiciona a la hora de escribir esa basura, alguien con más escrúpulos se negaría a ello.



Con la religión musulmana no se andan con tonterías, no verás una manipulación como nos hacen a los occidentales. A esos sí que les temen. Acordaos de Charlie hebdo


----------



## Triyuga (5 Abr 2022)

Soros se lleva una bofetada (otra mas) en su pais de origen, Hungria donde esta prohibido de entrada, asi como sus "universidades, y sus Open Societys":

*Viktor Orbán, tras arrasar en las elecciones en Hungría: “Nunca hemos tenido tantos opositores como ahora, desde Soros hasta Zelenski”*






El líder de la derecha húngara, Viktor Orbán, arrasó en las elecciones generales de este domingo, a pesar de que toda la oposición se había unido en su contra, y prácticamente todas las fundaciones y organizaciones internacionales financiaron a la izquierda en su contra.
Al 90% escrutado, la coalición de derecha Fidesz-KDNP consiguió el 53% de los votos, y se asegura por lo menos 135 bancas de las 199 del Parlamento húngaro, superando los dos tercios y manteniendo la mayoría absoluta legislativa.
La Oposición Unida, una extraña coalición que juntó desde partidos de extrema izquierda comunista hasta partidos fascistas antisemitas, pasando por socialdemócratas, ecologistas y liberales de centro, y que los unía solamente su odio a Orbán, sacó tan solo 34% de los votos y tendrá aproximadamente 56 bancas.
Por último, el partido nacionalista Mi Hazánk, también de derecha pero que no apoya a Viktor Orbán, obtuvo el 6% de los votos y tendrá 7 bancas en el parlamento.
El resultado fue muy celebrado por el gobierno, ya que las encuestas de opinión pronosticaban una carrera más reñida. Pero el partido Fidesz de Orban ganó cómodamente en gran parte del país.
Incluso el líder de la oposición, el socialdemócrata Péter Márki-Zay, ni siquiera logró ganar en su propio distrito, donde se había desempeñado como alcalde, y quedó afuera del Parlamento.
“Tenemos tal victoria que se puede ver desde la luna, y seguro se puede ver desde Bruselas“, dijo Orbán en su discurso el domingo por la noche, con una fuerte chicana a las autoridades de la Unión Europea, que habían apoyado a Márki-Zay abiertamente.
“Recordaremos esta victoria hasta el final de nuestras vidas porque tuvimos que luchar contra una gran cantidad de oponentes“, dijo Orbán, citando a varios de sus enemigos políticos, incluida la izquierda húngara, los “burócratas” en Bruselas, los medios internacionales, “y el presidente ucraniano también: nunca tuvimos tantos oponentes al mismo tiempo”.
La oposición se dedicó toda la campaña a tratar de vincular a Orbán con Putin. Márki-Zay había dicho en uno de sus actos de campaña más importantes que “Putin está reconstruyendo el imperio soviético y Orbán lo observa con calma estratégica”. Nada más alejado de la realidad.
En su discurso donde cantó victoria, Orbán también apuntó a George Soros, el magnate de origen húngaro que financia a agrupaciones de izquierda a lo largo de todo el mundo: “George Soros perdió todo su dinero. Tal vez la peor inversión de su vida”.
“Un mensaje a las fuerzas externas que financiaron a la oposición: desperdiciaron todo su dinero, cada centavo que le dieron a la izquierda húngara, se perdió. Aparentemente invertir en la izquierda de Hungríafue una mala idea de George Soros. Tal vez la peor inversión de su vida”, repitió.
Y finalizó: “La oposición está hace 12 años tomando dinero de Soros y otros financistas y cada vez les va peor. Nunca hemos tenido tantos opositores como ahora, desde Soros hasta el presidente ucraniano. Pero no hay suficiente dinero para vencer al pueblo húngaro”.


----------



## No al NOM (5 Abr 2022)

Pues si están cortando cabezas que espera Putin para entrar con todo? Le gusta ver morir a sus soldados?

Por mucho menos arrasó un pueblo entero en Siria por la muerte de un piloto

Edit; sólo había yihadistas ahí


----------



## visaman (5 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> En Mariupol, 264 soldados y oficiales enemigos se rindieron hoy. Rendición al por mayor del personal del batallón separado 501 de la Infantería de Marina. O mejor dicho, lo que queda de él.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1012953



cuantas personas forman un batallón ukraniano plenamente operativo?


----------



## No al NOM (5 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> cuantas personas forman un batallón ukraniano plenamente operativo?



4.000 + o -

4.000 /5000 es un regimiento de batallones


----------



## Von Rudel (5 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> su retiniana majestad isabel sehunda, anda rápida de reflejos ni el covid ha podido con ella, porque el jhonson no se entera



Hombre cualquier experto en estos tema sabe que eso el una burda preparación.

La posición de los cuerpos en la carretera salteados para que queden bien en las fotos, hombres al lado de una bicicleta, peros hambrientos que no comen a los cadaveres.

Todo es un fake, aunque sabiamos que iban a vendernos uno de estos, como cascos blancos, la limpieza etnica de Serbia o los Irakis apagando las incubadoras.


----------



## mazuste (5 Abr 2022)

¿Por qué Reino Unido se opone a investigar los hechos en Bucha?
Fácil: si la ONU entra a investigar el caso, también se verá obligada
a hacerlo con las matanzas de civiles y las torturas cometidas
por los grupos nazis, con complicidad occidental. 
Sería dispararse a los pies.


----------



## willbeend (5 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Estos civiles en Bucha llevaban raciones de alimentos de emergencia distribuidas por las fuerzas rusas antes de que las tropas se retiraran. ¿Estas víctimas fueron asesinadas por nacionalistas ucranianos por ser "saboteadores" que "colaboraron" con Rusia quizás?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1012752
> Ver archivo adjunto 1012753
> ...



Hostias, pues es un detalle importante. Ademas de los resaltados en la foto se ven las cucharas y cartones abiertos boca abajo... vamos, que todo lo que hay son cadaveres y las pruebas de los kits de alimentos...

Si tienes hambre y comes lo que te dan los rusos, eres proruso...

Habran sido delatados por los agentes de la stasi, como colaboradores rusos por recibir su comida?


----------



## mazuste (5 Abr 2022)

Mintieron sobre Vietnam.
Mintieron sobre Yugoslavia.
Mintieron sobre Iraq.
Mintieron sobre Libia.
Mintieron sobre Siria.
Mintieron sobre Afganistán.

Pero los mismos, sobre Ucrania dicen la verdad.
¿Qué tal?


----------



## arriondas (5 Abr 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Hombre cualquier experto en estos tema sabe que eso el una burda preparación.
> 
> La posición de los cuerpos en la carretera salteados para que queden bien en las fotos, hombres al lado de una bicicleta, peros hambrientos que no comen a los cadaveres.
> 
> Todo es un fake, aunque sabiamos que iban a vendernos uno de estos, como cascos blancos, la limpieza etnica de Serbia o los Irakis apagando las incubadoras.



Buena observación. Con la cantidad de perros callejeros que hay en los países de la ex-URSS, y ninguno ha hincado el diente a cuerpos que llevaban tres días o más ahí, cuando esos perros comen lo primero que encuentran (ratas, gatos, carroña...) Es que el relato chirría por todos lados.


----------



## No al NOM (5 Abr 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Hostias, pues es un detalle importante. Ademas de los resaltados en la foto se ven las cucharas y cartones abiertos boca abajo... vamos, que todo lo que hay son cadaveres y las pruebas de los kits de alimentos...
> 
> Si tienes hambre y comes lo que te dan los rusos, eres proruso...
> 
> Habran sido delatados por los agentes de la stasi, como colaboradores rusos por recibir su comida?



Sí, y por ser prorusos seguro. Uno tenía signos de tortura, rozaduras de haber sido arrastrado con carro. El de la alcantarilla. 

Esta es la Comida


----------



## visaman (5 Abr 2022)

de lo que no se ha dado cuenta la gente o al menos no lo dice es que esto es un conflicto de supervivencia y hay dos bandos los anglosajones usa y uk contra el resto del mundo, las consecuencias económicas serán brutales si no nos ponemos de acuerdo los del resto del mundo.


----------



## Von Rudel (5 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Buena observación. Con la cantidad de perros callejeros que hay en los países de la ex-URSS, y ninguno ha hincado el diente a cuerpos que llevaban tres días o más ahí, cuando esos perros comen lo primero que encuentran (ratas, gatos, carroña...) Es que el relato chirría por todos lados.



*Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, noticias de última hora en directo | Imágenes de satélite muestran cadáveres en Bucha de hace semanas que contradicen la versión de Rusia*

Rusia ha negado cualquier responsabilidad en la masacre en Bucha en la guerra en Ucrania

"Atrocidades" en la* guerra en Ucrania* que* Rusia* ya no puede negar. La versión de* Rusia* sobre la masacre en *Bucha* en la *guerra en Ucrania* en la que asegura que las imágenes de los cadáveres en las calles dela ciudad de *Ucrania* era un "montaje", ha sido desmontada por el satélite Maxar. El satélite tomó imágenes de la ciudad de *Ucrania* el pasado 18 de marzo y en ellas ya se ven los cuerpos de decenas de civiles tirados en la calle, así como las fosas comunes con cientos de cadáveres.



Esto ha puesto Lo Mundo hoy para intentar combatir nuestros supuestos bulos. Pero queriendo defender el montaje lo han tirado por tierra.

Esta es la supuesta imagen que dice que corroboran. 




Ahora preguntemonos como es que estan 15 días los cuerpos a la intenperie con un clima mas o menos duro. Y la ropa se les vea tan limpia. Como es que los cuerpos no estan comidos por pajaros, perros o gatos que estaran hambrientos ya que no se les da comida con regulariadad.

Aqui haciendo una prueba con un cerdo.




Le tuvieron que hacer una jaula para la alimañas. Y si, que alli hace frio pero en 15 días los cuerpos deberian mostrar sintomas de descomposición. Y lo cierto es que parecen cuerpos recientes.

Todo nos dice que es una operación hecha por Ucrania y ayudado por algun servicio de inteligencia.


----------



## willbeend (5 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los perrosdistas ya han dejado claro desde el 2020 que son putas del establishment, meros agentes o comerciales de turno. No dicen la verdad ni aunque les paguen... Bueno, les pagan por decir lo contrario, que coño...



Lo mas increible, es que a estas alturas a la gente no les cabe la menor duda de eso, pero al mismo tiempo, se vacunan contra el timovirus y saben que Putin es el demonio...

No tiene ningun sentido, pero es que es asi.


----------



## No al NOM (5 Abr 2022)

Pues leyendo comentarios de la masacre realizada por Ucrania y el mi6 la gente lo tiene claro. No creen a occidente y sus mentiras.

Y hablan de Zelensky como un asesino travestido. De 300 comentarios que he visto el 95% así 

Y no, no es ni RT ni sputnik ni su puta madre, es el InMundo, YouTube canal


----------



## otroyomismo (5 Abr 2022)

pgas dijo:


> *CÓMO LEER LA GUERRA A LA INVERSA SIN PASARSE DE LISTO*
> 
> Por *John Helmer*, Moscú @bears_with
> 
> ...



Muy buen enlace. La entrada anterior del blog pinta bien (pendiente de lectura). El titulo ya "impresiona":

*THE RUSSIAN ARMY IS PREPARING ITS LARGEST OPERATION SINCE WORLD WAR II *






__





Dances With Bears » THE RUSSIAN ARMY IS PREPARING ITS LARGEST OPERATION SINCE WORLD WAR II » Print






johnhelmer.org


----------



## Trajanillo (5 Abr 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> *Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, noticias de última hora en directo | Imágenes de satélite muestran cadáveres en Bucha de hace semanas que contradicen la versión de Rusia*
> 
> Rusia ha negado cualquier responsabilidad en la masacre en Bucha en la guerra en Ucrania
> 
> ...



Que casualidad, ahora te salen unas imagenes de satelite con los muertos, curiosamente esa calle y con los muertos colocados como en la foto de los periodicos.

Siento pena por la gran mayoría de los ciudadanos, se han convertido en seres sin cerebro, sin pensamiento racional, sin logica alguna, se han convertido en robots manejados desde RRSS y medios de comunicación


----------



## bigmaller (5 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> de lo que no se ha dado cuenta la gente o al menos no lo dice es que esto es un conflicto de supervivencia y hay dos bandos los anglosajones usa y uk contra el resto del mundo, las consecuencias económicas serán brutales si no nos ponemos de acuerdo los del resto del mundo.



Y el esclavo europeo. 

Dormido en su falso bienestar.


----------



## NS 4 (5 Abr 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Una vieja canción soviética*
> Los veteranos del foro reconocerán a los protagonistas del vídeo.
> 
> *"Z" От героев былых времен. Героям Новороссии посвящается...*
> ...



Precioso...joder, no he podido contener las lagrimas...

La sangre vertida...de todos aquellos muchachos...los heroes de la patria empujan desde el otro lado a sus camaradas ...hacia adelante siempre...Dios esta con ellos.

SLAVA RUSII!!!

SLAVA HEROJIMA ZEMLIJE!!!


----------



## bigmaller (5 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Que casualidad, ahora te salen unas imagenes de satelite con los muertos, curiosamente esa calle y con los muertos colocados como en la foto de los periodicos.
> 
> Siento pena por la gran mayoría de los ciudadanos, se han convertido en seres sin cerebro, sin pensamiento racional, sin logica alguna, se han convertido en robots manejados desde RRSS y medios de comunicación



Dar gracias a la educacion publica. 

Si es """ Gratis"""" El producto eres tu.


----------



## willbeend (5 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Mucho antes.
> Yo acabe por darme cuenta en el 2014.



Como anecdota, el primer cortocircuito lo sufri con este tipo:







Con la campaña mediatica de demonizacion al presidente de Yugoslavia, el tipo levantaba el cuello de su camisa, para que se viera bien claro el nombre.

Mas tarde, cuando fue posible encontrar otras perspectivas respecto al conflicto (internet era muy pobre, nada que ver con la actualidad), con las escenificaciones de masacres, los "escudos humanos" protegiendo los puentes del centro de la ciudad, desperto mi interes respecto al papel de los medios occidentales.

Yo creo que para encontrar esos "ellos" esos "podres facticos" que dirigen el imperio de las mentiras, solo habria que tirar del hilo de los que dirigen los mass media.


----------



## bigmaller (5 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Precioso...joder, no he podido contener las lagrimas...
> 
> La sangre vertida...de todos aquellos muchachos...los heroes de la patria empujan desde el otro lado a sus camaradas ...hacia adelante siempre...Dios esta con ellos.
> 
> ...



Es la guerra mas triste que me ha tocado vivir. 

Guerra entre hermanos. Manipulados por gente de fuera

Las guerras de USA me producen rabia. Ver como un imperio machaca a Estados y pueblos pobres, para obtener beneficios geoestrategicos sin que importen las gentes que alli viven. Arrasar pueblos ciudades y paises por un bien tan espureo como el capitalismo. Tener y tener sin que nada importe. Hoy eres mi amigo, mañana te mato.... 


Los eslavos son otra pasta. 


Mierda de incultura occidental.
...


----------



## coscorron (5 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿Por qué Reino Unido se opone a investigar los hechos en Bucha?
> Fácil: si la ONU entra a investigar el caso, también se verá obligada
> a hacerlo con las matanzas de civiles y las torturas cometidas
> por los grupos nazis, con complicidad occidental.
> Sería dispararse a los pies.



Más fácil incluso, tendrá que demostrar que no son victimas de fuego amigo ... No ha habido tantas esquisiteces por la parte ucraniana a la hora de bombardear pueblos y eso te lo demuestra el estado de la propia Bucha con signos evidentes de haber sufrido bombardeos tan serios como Mariupol pero en este caso los ocupantes eran rusos y la artillería ucraniana.


----------



## visaman (5 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ministro economía Alemán ha nombrado un fideicomisario para filial de Gazprom Germania, pero propietario ruso el viernes anunció que se separaba de Gazprom Germania, en cambio las acciones se transfirieron a Gazprom ecport business controlada por la rusa Palmary.
> 
> No se sabe quién está tras esto.
> 
> ...



buena maskirova por si las moscas.


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ostias. Anda !!



Como siempre. El MI6 son expertos en el tema. Lo demostraron en Siria.
Hasta tiraron por la ventana en Turquia al agente jefe por motivos no aclarados,


----------



## Trajanillo (5 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Dar gracias a la educacion publica.
> 
> Si es """ Gratis"""" El producto eres tu.



Posiblemente sea la educación pública de ahora, yo fuí a la pública en mi epoca y la formación no era igual, saliamos mucho más preparado y más libres de pensamiento y eso que el sistema educativo era de la epoca de Paco.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (5 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Otro vídeo de la liberación de Mariupol…



Es impresionante ver que cada vez que encuentran una guarida azovita parecen verdaderas pocilgas, todo manga por hombro, desordenado, tirado por el suelo, la basura esparcida...Pues vaya ¨ejército¨ de completo desorden. Y eso que quieren emular al del Tercer Reich que se caracterizaba por la minuciosidad, el orden alemán y por tener siempre todo en estado de revista. Hooligans y psicópatas disfrazados de nazis, eso es lo que son.


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Abr 2022)

Dos vehículos blindados de transporte de personal ucranianos-4, capturados por unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas en el área de Izyum.


----------



## bigmaller (5 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Posiblemente sea la educación pública de ahora, yo fuí a la pública en mi epoca y la formación no era igual, saliamos mucho más preparado y más libres de pensamiento y eso que el sistema educativo era de la epoca de Paco.



Paco entonces queria ingenieros. 

En los cincuenta queria otra cosa... Ellos deciden como quieren a la borregada en cada época. 

Se educa en casa.


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Abr 2022)

Destruidos un BMP-1 y un MT-LB Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Lugansk.


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Abr 2022)

Un tren con viejos equipos soviéticos T-72M1 y BMP-1 partió de la República Checa hacia Ucrania


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (5 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Es impresionante ver que cada vez que encuentran una guarida azovita parecen verdaderas pocilgas, todo manga por hombro, desordenado, tirado por el suelo, la basura esparcida...Pues vaya ¨ejército¨ de completo desorden. Y eso que quieren emular al del Tercer Reich que se caracterizaba por la minuciosidad, el orden alemán y por tener siempre todo en estado de revista. Hooligans y psicópatas disfrazados de nazis, eso es lo que son.



Hay rastros de registro y saqueo. Otros lugares si parecen dejación


----------



## visaman (5 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los del batallón 503…lo que no encaja mucho es el brazalete rojo en algunos…



por cierto tengo yo curiosidad de porque aprendiste ruso, si es por tu mujer o............


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (5 Abr 2022)

*Izquierda Unida acoge actos de radicales que difunden propaganda rusa con el rostro oculto*

*Los organizó la Brigada Rubén Ruiz Ibárruri, un colectivo de extrema izquierda partidario del levantamiento independentista en el Donbás que utilizó Putin para justificar la invasión de Ucrania*










Izquierda Unida acoge actos de radicales que difunden propaganda rusa con el rostro oculto


Los organizó la Brigada Rubén Ruiz Ibárruri, un colectivo de extrema izquierda partidario del levantamiento independentista en el Donbás que utilizó Putin para justificar la invasión de Ucrania




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

Secretos de una ciudad herida


Artículo Original: Dmitry Steshin / Komsomolskaya Pravda El sábado por la mañana, la batalla en Mariupol avanzaba inexorablemente hacia su conclusión lógica. Quedaban tres centros de resistencia: A…




slavyangrad.es











Secretos de una ciudad herida


05/04/2022

Artículo Original: Dmitry Steshin / Komsomolskaya Pravda 


El sábado por la mañana, la batalla en Mariupol avanzaba inexorablemente hacia su conclusión lógica. Quedaban tres centros de resistencia: Azovstal, donde se encuentran las principales fuerzas de Azov, la Guardia Nacional y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania; la planta Ilich al norte de la ciudad y el distrito Primorsky, donde hasta hace poco había un lugar en el que podían aterrizar helicópteros. En la práctica, todo resultó ser más complicado y tuve que lidiar con ello en persona, sobre el terreno.

Por la noche se había publicado un vídeo grabado por nuestros colegas de _Zvezda_ en el capturado o _liberado_ edificio del SBU de Mariupol. A juzgar por las pelucas de mujer encontradas en el edificio, los uniformes y las banderas del Praviy Sektor, la simbiosis entre los servicios de seguridad ucranianos y los extremistas ha acabado mal.

Internet sabía que dónde está el SBU en Mariupol: el 77 de la calle Georgievsky. Cerca de la plaza del teatro explotado, así que me vino un pensamiento a la mente: “Vamos, ya que estamos”. Ahora. Durante la noche, la situación en la zona a la que nos dirigíamos cambió. Lo primero que me sorprendió fue que a la entrada de Mariupol desde la autopista de Zaporozhie había desaparecido de repente la masa sin fin de personas que se marchaban de la ciudad. Contamos solo una docena de refugiados llevándose sus pertenencias en maletas de ruedas o carros de supermercado. Los coches con señales “Niños” y las lunas rotas habían desaparecido. Los soldados del puesto de control los explicaron rápidamente: “Todo el que podía salir, ya ha salido. Y Metro lleva una semana dando a todo el mundo ayuda humanitaria, así que no tiene sentido abandonar tu casa y esconderse en otra parte”.

No tiene sentido, es raro que nadie quiera probarse voluntariamente el traje de refugiado. Solo aquellos que se aprovechan y quienes realmente tienen que abandonar la zona de guerra pase lo que pase. Personas con conocimiento de la situación nos advirtieron de que periodistas y trabajadores humanitarios pueden ser hechos rehenes. Pero no nos dieron ningún ejemplo concreto. Las personas que iban conmigo al SBU han luchado en la guerra, así que pensé: “Nos defenderemos”. El navegador, pegado a mi sudorosa mano, restó cien metros hasta el destino. El SBU se encontraba a dos kilómetros, a la vuelta de la esquina, pero en la siguiente manzana, un trabajador de mediana edad natural de Yasinovataya nos dijo: “Desde ahí no hay más de nuestros puestos. Hay unos quinientos o trescientos metros al frente. ¿Me escucháis?”

Salimos del coche y escuchamos la _música de la guerra_. A primera vista es caótica y destructiva. No es así. Tras el concierto de quince minutos de disparos, los soldados se detuvieron para retroceder o esconderse, tras lo cual comenzó la artillería. Después, el ciclo se reinició: identificación de puntos de tiro, ajuste, disparos. No hay idiotas a ninguno de los dos lados, así que fue un trabajo duro y difícil.

*Escuela de héroes*

Nos quedamos varados en este cruce con la milicia movilizada. Habían comenzado a preparar puestos de control, conscientes de que las personas mayores y personas que no están habituadas a la guerra no deben estar ahí. Las personas que han sido movilizadas sinceramente quieren ayudar, pero sus respuestas a todas las preguntas concretas son incoherentes. “Chicos, en serio, qué pasará luego. Llevamos aquí una semana. Ah, ahí está el comandante. “Una vez más, me maravilla la juventud de los comandantes: 25 años, como mucho, pero inteligente. No me sorprendió que los soldados del bloque no supieran nada: “Queridos, los reservistas son reclutas. No saben ni sus títulos ni las posiciones. Si el enemigo les captura y les tortura, no tendrán nada que contarles”.

Respondí rápidamente: “Así es como nacen los héroes”. Me devolvió una sonrisa malvada. El comandante miró el mapa: “La zona no ha sido barrida, acabo de hablar con el cuartel general. Nuestra gente ha entrado un poco antes, pero lo que han dejado atrás no está muy claro. Y los nazis siguen haciendo lo mismo: les damos pesadillas durante el día, se retiran y por la noche vuelven a las mismas posiciones. Así que no vayáis ahí todavía, os lo pido sinceramente”.

Stanislav, un residente local, nos visitó en el puesto de control. Es un hombre joven vistiendo el uniforme de una marca de coches conocida. Quedó claro que los concesionarios de diferentes marcas de coches estaban en algún lugar a nuestro alrededor, en el centro de Mariupol. Stanislav nos sorprendió: “Lo más probable es que ese reportaje se grabara en otro edificio del SBU en otra zona. Había dos. El de aquí, en Georgievskaya al que ibais, es considerado el viejo, ahí estaban los detenidos. Y luego había otro edificio nuevo. Estaban los propagandistas, los que seguían los _posts_ y los comentarios en las redes sociales. Tengo amigos a los que llevaron allí”.

“¿Y qué pasó con ellos?”

“A dos solo les multaron, pero otros dos desaparecieron. No está claro dónde los llevaron, no lo sé”.

Stanislav nos recomendó ir a los dos, ya que están a la vista. Primero, a la Universidad de Mariupol. Se encontraba a 300 metros en línea recta. Para una ciudad en guerra, es mucho. Pero la milicia confirmó que nuestra gente había pasado por la universidad, aunque los zapadores aún no habían trabajado ahí. Y la Guardia Nacional y los ubicuos e interminables Azov habían ocupado esa posición. “Id al edificio de dos pisos ahí”, nos dijo Stanislav. “Había un centro de rehabilitación, Pilgrim, lo tenían los americanos y llevaban a niños todo el tiempo. También había una organización infantil llamada Vía Majno”.

“¿Sigue habiendo niños allí?”

“A más o menos la mitad los sacaron al principio, el resto se marchó con Azov”.

Nos despedimos y avanzamos, intentando evitar los agujeros y los cables rotos que colgaban. Giramos hacia la universidad frente a un camión destruido en el que el conductor se había intentado resguardar de los bombardeos.

*Grozni como esperanza*

No había nada especialmente interesante en la universidad dañada por los Grad. Las banderas ucranianas estaban caídas, rasgadas y ennegrecidas. Bajo los árboles, sobre las ramas cortadas por la metralla, se encontraba el cuerpo de un miembro de Azov vestido con chaleco antibalas y pantalones de camuflaje.

El departamento de historia estaba lleno de cascos, chalecos antibalas, cajas de munición y suministros con la inscripción “Guardia Nacional”. Había certificados de miembros de la Guardia Nacional y participantes en la _operación antiterrorista_ en todas partes. Ni siquiera estaban rotos, simplemente estaban tirados. En el patio trasero, fuera de la vista de las ventanas de los edificios de pisos (aún hay enemigos allí), cogimos un el contenedor de un misil antitanque NLAW. Los especialistas lo habían pedido para estudiarlo. A juzgar por el hecho de que no había tanques quemados en la zona, el misil había sido utilizado en vano o contra algo que no era para lo que estaba previsto. Desde detrás de los coches quemados se podía ver una señal instructiva: “Conquistaré todo el mundo solo”. Pero algo había ido claramente mal en la conquista. En general, todo ha ido mal.

Paramos para hablar con los vecinos en el último edificio de cinco pisos delante de Pilgrim. La fachada del edificio de cinco pisos estaban dañadas por la explosión de algo grande, un Uragan o un Smerch. Un proyectil se cobró la vida de seis civiles de una vez, entre ellos dos adolescentes. Hablé con Ana, una bibliotecaria de la escuela técnica. Su cara estaba sorprendentemente limpia y clara. No sé cómo es posible estar así en este infierno. “Tenemos familiares en Rusia, pero no cercanos”, me contó calmándose poco a poco. “Nadie quiere a gente mayor. Nunca, en ninguna parte. Da miedo quedarse, pero es imposible marcharse”.

Intenté probar a mi interlocutora que Mariupol será reconstruida rápidamente. Cité Grozni como ejemplo y Anna confirmó que es algo de lo que ha hablado con los vecinos. Es su ejemplo y esperanza. “Gracias por la ayuda humanitaria de Rusia y de la RPD”, me dijo Ana. “Solo queda un pregunta, ¿dónde vivimos? De momento vivimos en sótanos con camas, puedes venir a verlo”. Ana tuvo suerte con la ayuda humanitaria, pero su vecina, que se unió a la conversación, se dio cuenta de que estaba registrada con el número 3626 y tuvo que esperar hasta el fin de semana. La población local no pudo decirnos mucho sobre los nazis salvo que estaban en el maldito centro de rehabilitación Pilgrim.

Los soldados que se encontraban a unos cien metros detrás del centro se mostraron muy tensos al vernos en una calle vacía. Se pusieron aún más tensos, eso quería decir que alguien apuntaba las ametralladoras hacia nosotros. Fue identificado rápidamente. Bajo la pared, detrás del puesto de la milicia, había un chico joven con un ojo morado y chaleco antibalas. No tenía documentos, solo su carnet militar. No quería hablar, solo se apartó de la cámara, probablemente conscientes de que los servicios especiales se lo llevarán y no le espera nada bueno en el futuro. No tenía mucho deseo de sentirme mal por este hombre después de lo que he visto en Mariupol.

Advertimos a la milicia de que subiríamos a Pilgrim y que informaríamos inmediatamente si veíamos algo sospechoso o preocupante. Los milicianos, hombres más mayores, nos pidieron afectuosamente que tuviéramos más cuidado.

A primera vista, Pilgrim estaba cerrado por los cuatro costados. En la entrada principal había una posición de tiro preparada con ladrillos. En el lado opuesto, había una ventana rota por las balas, así que estaba claro que se había disparado desde ahí durante mucho tiempo. Un hombre mayor se acercó a nosotros y habló duramente: “Habría sido mejor que estos niños se dedicaran a la droga en la estación, habrían vivido más tiempo”. Según el hombre, en cuanto comenzó la operación especial, todos los estudiantes se enrolaron en la defensa territorial. Nos mostró la cinta amarilla en la valla. “Llevaba este Pilgrim un cura del Ejército Ucraniano, el capellán Mojnenko. No sé para qué es capellán, no iban a la iglesia. Cavaron trincheras. Cavaron en 2014, cavaron en 2018 y ahora”.

“¿Los niños también cavaban?”

“Bueno, niños. Tenían 15-16 años, cabezas limpias. Este Mojnenko mismo escapó de Mariupol. Tenía 33 niños adoptados, se los llevó y dejó al resto aquí. Se marcharon con los _azovtsi_ cuando empezó la batalla. Lucharon un poco y se marcharon”.

Un hombre se asomó cuidadosamente desde el refugio del edificio. Rechazó un cigarrillo, argumentando que ni fuma ni bebe, es un creyente convencido. Alegó que no había ni Azov ni personal militar ahí, como decían. Sin embargo, en la esquina del patio encontramos un jeep con las identificaciones azules del Ejército Ucraniano o de la Guardia Nacional. Al ver nuestro interés por el coche, afirmó: “No está abandonado, tiene dueño, vino hace poco”.

Entonces, Vlad, un tranquilo e inteligente hombre discapacitado del grupo, que se dejó la juventud y la salud en esta guerra, se enfadó con el curioso vecino: “No nos cuentes películas, el coche tiene marcas del Ejército Ucraniano. ¿Quién es el dueño? ¿Dónde vive?”

Pensé que el hombre iba a colapsar y caer al suelo del miedo que le estaban dando las preguntas. Nos contó que solo había venido a visitar a su abuela, que vive en el sótano porque su casa fue bombardeada. Vlad se tranquilizó: “Vale, no somos investigadores. Abre el edificio”. La inspección a ojo mostró que el edificio había sido concienzudamente barrido. Ni siquiera en las habitaciones en las que se había luchado había cartuchos. Ni uno. Nada de documentación ni propaganda. Los dueños de la organización se han preparado para las preguntas que se harán cuando acabe la operación militar.

Lo único que quedaba ahí del batallón Azov eran las minas antitanque tiradas a la derecha de la entrada. Unos proyectiles extraños. Estaban cubiertos con adhesivos en la parte de arriba. También había un grueso cable bajo la mina. Me dio miedo incluso sacar la foto de las marcas. Puede que estuviera conectada a algo, puede que levantarla la hiciera explotar. No lo sabía, no soy un experto.

Volvimos al batallón en silencio. Pensé en toda la basura que ha quedado en los territorios liberados y en cuántos secretos han quedado ocultos. ¿Dónde están los adolescentes de Pilgrim que han sido educados en la ideología de Bandera? La respuesta es evidente: están en Azovstal esperando a la muerte. ¿Dónde está el tío que los educó? Sentado en Kiev. ¿Alguien le hará preguntas? No lo sé.

Había jeeps del Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia a la salida de Mariupol. Una grúa desmantelaba una barricada de losas con las palabras “Gloria a Ucrania” escrito en ellas. Bloqueaba completamente la calle y hace tiempo que todos echaban pestes sobre ella, igual que sobre Ucrania. El oficial de Emercom prestó especial atención a nuestra información sobre el extraño proyectil y prometió ir al lugar inmediatamente. Nos ofreció ir juntos, pero aún teníamos muchos puestos de control que cruzar y unas carreteras terribles para salir de la gran ciudad. Enorme, destrozada y aplastada por la guerra. Pero todo lo que puede destruir el ser humano se puede reconstruir. Y eso también vale para las ciudades.


----------



## visaman (5 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Más material caducado para los ucros. Armas que están casi todas obsoletas, ya sean de los stocks de armas occidentales o de los del viejo material de la RDA que tenían guardado los alemanes. Si les están dando chatarra, lo que ya tenían era mejor que esa puxarra. Y luego hablan del material ruso...



la próxima remesa de armas que envía España esta compuesta `por mauseres fabricados en al fabrica de oviedo carabinas tigre y pistolas campogiro lo mejor de lo mejor óigame


----------



## Michael_Knight (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Von Rudel (5 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Que casualidad, ahora te salen unas imagenes de satelite con los muertos, curiosamente esa calle y con los muertos colocados como en la foto de los periodicos.
> 
> Siento pena por la gran mayoría de los ciudadanos, se han convertido en seres sin cerebro, sin pensamiento racional, sin logica alguna, se han convertido en robots manejados desde RRSS y medios de comunicación




Por cierto que casualidad que el satelite se fue a esa calle con los cuerpos el dia 18 cuando no tenian noticias de nada.

Por cierto que buscas Bucha y es una de casi 40.000 habitantes. Muy raro que el satelite o algun analista encontrara esas imagenes en ese sin dios de calles y casas.

Vista de Bucha desde satelite.
Bucha · Óblast de Kiev, Ucrania, 08292

Mas claro agua.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> por cierto tengo yo curiosidad de porque aprendiste ruso, si es por tu mujer o............



Cosas raras del tardofranquismo…había cursos para aprender ruso. Y además se fomentaba desde lugares extraños como la OJE.


----------



## NS 4 (5 Abr 2022)

Que izquierda...no conozco ninguna izquierda...


----------



## visaman (5 Abr 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Bueno, ahora toca nacionalizar las fabricas & activos de mercedes, BMW, Volkswagen, Bosch, Siemens, Bayer, etc en rusia



esta claro que España debe ayudar a Alemania en estos aciagos momentos por lo que deberíamos acoger en madrid y su provincia 600000 ukraninas para aliviar a los alemanes


----------



## Nico (5 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Destruidos un BMP-1 y un MT-LB Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Lugansk.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1013399





Eso lleva "destruido" desde el 2014 por lo menos  

Parece los vídeos y fotos ucranianos de tanques rusos "destruidos", donde la chapa tiene herrumbre de años y lo único "nuevo" es la Z recién pintada con pintura fresca.


----------



## willbeend (5 Abr 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Paso de leérmelo.
> 
> Si Kiev hubiera sido un objetivo principal ¿por qué es precisamente el primero que se abandona?
> 
> No hay más preguntas, señoría.



A toro pasado... parece clara la estrategia de FIJAR las figuras en la Capital mientras las fichas rusas iban comiendose peones y demas figuras...

De hoy en adelante, la mayor parte de Ucrania se va a convertir en un lodazal, no va a haber movimientos terrestre de unas zonas a otras por tanto, la Capital se ha quedado FIJADA sin necesidad de amenazarla. Las republicas del Donbass se han quejado desde el principio de la intervencion, de que habria que centrarse en salvar a la poblacion del Donbass que se esta viendo atacada por los mercenarios de la OTAN, en vez de fijarse en otros puntos de Ucrania.


----------



## visaman (5 Abr 2022)

con 100miyoyes donados por brezos 
viento en popa a toda vela marcha mi ong
les puedo dar de comer y.......................


----------



## computer_malfuction (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## ProfeInsti (5 Abr 2022)

El periódico _The New York Times ha publicado fotografías de civiles muertos tomadas el 11 del marzo _en una calle de Bucha, justo donde funcionarios ucranianos dijeron haber encontrado los cadáveres tras la retirada de las tropas rusas.


----------



## No al NOM (5 Abr 2022)

Dedícale unas palabras al genocida Zerdensky


----------



## ProfeInsti (5 Abr 2022)

El Alto Mando ucraniano alerta de movimiento de columnas de armamento y equipo militar en el territorio de Bielorrusia" y que "gran parte" de los aviones y helicópteros rusos fueron trasladados de los aeródromos de Bielorrusia a Rusia.


----------



## visaman (5 Abr 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> la UE, por algo que se me escapa, está autoinmolamdose, cualquier cosa ya es excusa para seguir con el guión y autoailarse
> 
> 
> una guerra que "ni no va ni nos viene" a priori, la han puesto en boca de todos los europeos con 8 años de retraso
> ...



el único que lo sabe aparte los usanos es el papa roma llamale si eso


----------



## NS 4 (5 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Pues en mi opinión Kiev fue un intento necesario. Si sonaba la flauta entraban a lugares estratégicos, ayuntamiento, policía y etc. Que no funcionaba, a rodearla (nunca un asalto). Y el objetivo que se haría si o sí en cualquier caso, estaba el de fijar tropas y la presión. Es decir... que no lograron los objetivos principales o los más deseados, aunque tampoco a sido una derrota, se retiran ahora y a otra cosa.
> 
> Claro, todo esto lo digo desde el sofá... Quizás en meses o años se sepa la verdad.



La idea de maniobra esta viva por su propia genesis cambiante y su naturaleza adaptativa.
Por otra parte no tenemos toda la informacion basada en la experiencia del primer mes de operaciones que tiene el estado mayor ruso.

Lo que seria nefasto y les llevaria a la perdicion es empeñarse en ejes de maniobra que se han demostrado muy costosos o directamente infructuosos. Si reaccionan, reevaluan los despliegues enemigos, los esfuerzos necesarios...y recalculan una nueva intencion del mando ...es que aun conservan: la libertad de accion...fundamental...y la capacidad de ejecucion, sin la cual no hay posibilidad de consecucion de ningun objetivo.

DEBEN...tener los medios necesarios (los tienen), poder colocarlos sobre el terreno segun el despliegue calculado (creo que lo estan haciendo bien...), y tener las capacidades para sostener el momento principal en cada uno de sus ejes de maniobra (creo que la logistica ha ido bien...).

Yo veo un buen ejercito, con la debida preparacion y capacidad, adaptandose a un teatro cambiante y complejo...pero consiguiendo la mayoria de los objetivos perseguidos.

El 10 ...lo tiene el libro de tactica.


----------



## Bishop (5 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> EXCLUSIVA⚡Legión francesa en Mariupol⚡ proyecto @wargonzoo logró obtener evidencia de la presencia de mercenarios de Francia en las filas de Azov y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. El video muestra las pertenencias personales de uno de los combatientes de la famosa "Legión Francesa".
> 
> [...]



El blindado donde encuentran la gorra francesa lleva las "Z". Se ve en lo primero del vídeo, al cabo de unos segundos.

¿Estaban usando un blindado capturado anteriormente? ¿Las hicieron para intentar "colarse"?


----------



## vettonio (5 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Para lo que ha quedado el periodismo... Si fuera por mi, las plantillas del ABC, El Mundo y El País se irían todas al paro. Por no saber hacer su trabajo, por dedicarse a lo que no tienen que dedicarse. Pero claro, el perfil de esa gente (amoral y oportunista) ya les condiciona a la hora de escribir esa basura, alguien con más escrúpulos se negaría a ello.



No no no. Qué coño al paro!
A repoblar los Monegros. A barrer el desierto de Almería. A limpiar balsas de purines de macrogranjas. A reabrir lad minss de carbón de Asturias y Teruel.

Pues anda que no hay cosas que hacer...


----------



## alnitak (5 Abr 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> *Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, noticias de última hora en directo | Imágenes de satélite muestran cadáveres en Bucha de hace semanas que contradicen la versión de Rusia*
> 
> Rusia ha negado cualquier responsabilidad en la masacre en Bucha en la guerra en Ucrania
> 
> ...




y de donde sacais que esa foto es de satelite... eso es un dron y sera de ayer.. por que os tragais todo?

por que uk no quiere investigacikn de la.onu ?? china rusia e india son tambien onu y muchos mas que cuarro occidentales de mierda sin recursos


----------



## visaman (5 Abr 2022)

que alguien ponga chicas sexys que este hilo sin desestesarse se arce muy cuesta arriba o algo


----------



## willbeend (5 Abr 2022)

Coño! como comentaba antes... habra sido Musk el que le ha hecho reflexionar?


----------



## visaman (5 Abr 2022)

npintos dijo:


> Cada vez más cerca de volver a la Edad de piedra...
> 
> Si se confirma que ya hay personal de Tío Sam en el terreno, a Rusia le quedan pocas posibilidades de seguir con su guerra "gradual".
> 
> Esperemos que sea solo un rumor.



o pones fotos de negro y latinos que pululan por allí o no te creemos


----------



## vettonio (5 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Que izquierda...no conozco ninguna izquierda...



No has mirado bien...

Buenos días, que no había saludado.


----------



## Trajanillo (5 Abr 2022)

Pero ya no solo la filosofía, de la EGB salías ya con bastante conocimiento comparado con lo de ahora, yo veo a mis hijos y lo flipo.


----------



## crocodile (5 Abr 2022)

Lo de Mariupol se esta retrasando creo yo, joder , cuánto tiempo van a necesitar para barrer ya a los nazis ?


----------



## visaman (5 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Temo que van a llegar hasta las últimas consecuencias, esto esta fuera de control y los servidores públicos europeos están locos por ganarse la simpatía nazi-ucraniana, lo de Gazprom Germany es un paso más a la guerra total.
> 
> Amigos europeos, pero realmente les aconsejo que vayan teniendo un plan alternativo para cruzar el Ecuador.
> 
> Fue un error de Stalin permitir que Alemania existiera como nación, la misma debió desaparecer para siempre de la faz de la tierra y sus gentes esparcidas a los cuatro vientos.



yo ya he vivido lo mío si caigo lo hare como en al escena final del guerrero numero 13 luchando y mirando la muerte de cara


----------



## dabuti (5 Abr 2022)

Último documental de Graham Phillips sobre Ucrania.


----------



## Trajanillo (5 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> El periódico _The New York Times ha publicado fotografías de civiles muertos tomadas el 11 del marzo _en una calle de Bucha, justo donde funcionarios ucranianos dijeron haber encontrado los cadáveres tras la retirada de las tropas rusas.



Que casualmente les ha pasado la CIA, se les habrá ocurrido mirar los metadatos de la foto para ver la foto realmente cuando se tomo? Madre mía esta todo la maquinaria occidental contra Rusia, nunca un país ha estado tan presionado como Rusia, esperemos que no le de por echarse al monte.


----------



## visaman (5 Abr 2022)

JimJones dijo:


> Al del Cricket le llevan intentado hacer la cama 3 meses por lo menos, otro que está en el punto de mira es Modi, por lo mismo...y por estar echando a tomar por culo a los musulmanes de la India.



esta mas que cantado un conflicto muy sangriento india pakistan con atómicas y todo el repertorio con millones de bajas.


----------



## otroyomismo (5 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> eres inteligente... *sabes ocultar tu olor a mierda yanqui*... con pseudoEducacion...




Esta claro que no te enteras absolutamente de nada.


Ahh. Cuanta candidez


----------



## ProfeInsti (5 Abr 2022)

*Ukrania informa de al menos 11 muertos y 46 heridos
tras un ataque ruso con bombas de racimo en Mikolaiv.*


----------



## Ramonmo (5 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Uno de ellos, no el principal en sí.
> 
> Porque o bien no pueden asumir ese coste o son incapaces con lo que tienen desplegado. A no ser que nos vayamos ya a las teorías de las fintas locas pero ahí ya no voy a entrar, quien quiera creer en ese tipo de cosas pues allá el.



Yo dudo mucho de que fuera incluso un objetivo. Pero es que, desde el principio, los hejpertos antirrusos han asegurado que el objetivo de Putin en esta campaña era dar un audaz golpe de mano en Kiev y derrocar al gobierno ucraniano para ganar la guerra en tres días. Eso es manifiestamente absurdo sabiendo mínimamente cómo se han desarrollado las operaciones. Ahora, tras ver que Kiev es el primer frente del que se retiran los rusos, mantener semejante idea ya es cabezonería o retraso. En una guerra si tienes un objetivo principal reservas la mayor parte de las fuerzas para conseguirlo; de hecho, te aseguras de tener superioridad total en ese frente. Y, si las cosas van mal, retiras tropas de otros lugares para llevarlas allí, no al revés.

A mí me parece muy bien que la gente sea de un bando u otro, pero esto no es fútbol, hay que intentar no perder el raciocinio antes de soltar cualquier tontería.


----------



## Impresionante (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (5 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *Ukrania informa de al menos 11 muertos y 46 heridos
> tras un ataque ruso con bombas de racimo en Mikolaiv.*



De cuando es tu cuenta?

Total crédito


----------



## dabuti (5 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *Ukrania informa de al menos 11 muertos y 46 heridos
> tras un ataque ruso con bombas de racimo en Mikolaiv.*



Fuente?

MIS COJONES DE PAYASO ZELENITA.


----------



## arriondas (5 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> No no no. Qué coño al paro!
> A repoblar los Monegros. A barrer el desierto de Almería. A limpiar balsas de purines de macrogranjas. A reabrir lad minss de carbón de Asturias y Teruel.
> 
> Pues anda que no hay cosas que hacer...



Pues mira, esa es una buena idea. A picar carbón al Pozo San José y al Pozo de la Rebaldana, así se les quita la tontería.


----------



## ProfeInsti (5 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> De cuando es tu cuenta?
> 
> Total crédito



Tengo cuentas desde hace muchos más años que tú.
Está la abrí para ser especifica principalmente sobre la guerra.
Tendrás tú mucho crédito.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Abr 2022)

Hace 10 horas:

Se reportan tres explosiones en Synelnykove, al sureste de Dnepropetrovsk. La ciudad es un importante centro de transporte, con ferrocarriles que van a Zaporozhye, Donbass y regiones en la margen derecha del río Dnepr. Sería un objetivo importante para un ataque con misiles


----------



## arriondas (5 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Posiblemente sea la educación pública de ahora, yo fuí a la pública en mi epoca y la formación no era igual, saliamos mucho más preparado y más libres de pensamiento y eso que el sistema educativo era de la epoca de Paco.



Los chavales de ahora no podrían sacar el BUP y el COU, ni de coña. Basta con comparar los libros de texto que teníamos con los de hoy en día. No hay color.


----------



## ProfeInsti (5 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Fuente?
> 
> MIS COJONES DE PAYASO ZELENITA.



*Aquí tienes la fuente.*
Guerra de Ucrania - Rusia, en directo: última hora de la invasión, muertos, bombardeos, ataques, Putin, Kiev, mapa, países


----------



## Discordante (5 Abr 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Yo dudo mucho de que fuera incluso un objetivo. Pero es que, desde el principio, los hejpertos antirrusos han asegurado que el objetivo de Putin en esta campaña era dar un audaz golpe de mano en Kiev y derrocar al gobierno ucraniano para ganar la guerra en tres días. Eso es manifiestamente absurdo sabiendo mínimamente cómo se han desarrollado las operaciones. Ahora, tras ver que Kiev es el primer frente del que se retiran los rusos, mantener semejante idea ya es cabezonería o retraso. En una guerra si tienes un objetivo principal reservas la mayor parte de las fuerzas para conseguirlo; de hecho, te aseguras de tener superioridad total en ese frente. Y, si las cosas van mal, retiras tropas de otros lugares para llevarlas allí, no al revés.
> 
> A mí me parece muy bien que la gente sea de un bando u otro, pero esto no es fútbol, hay que intentar no perder el raciocinio antes de soltar cualquier tontería.



Los escenarios belicos se reposicionan en funcion de la situacion sobre el terreno. Uno se ajusta a lo que tiene tras el desarrollo del plan inicial, fuera cual fuera, tras chocar con el plan del rival y en funcion de la situacion que emerge del choque de todas las acciones y planes de todos los actores.

Que ahora hayan abandonado el frente norte no da ni quita razones a nadie sobre cual era el plan de ataque inicial. No es un argumento vamos.

¿Quieres saber cual era el plan incial? Estudia el numero y composicion de las tropas en la semana previa y durante los primeros dias de la invasion en el escenario. Las posiciones defensivas de unos y las flechas de ataque de otros.

Lo de los planes dentro de planes dentro de planes esta muy bien para las peliculas pero en la vida real donde pones el equipo y la sangre es tu plan.


----------



## Ardilla Roja (5 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


>



¿Qué quieres decir con esto? Lo has puesto en varios post. ¿Estás citando a alguien? yo tengo un montón de ignorados.


----------



## computer_malfuction (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## vettonio (5 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *Aquí tienes la fuente.*
> Guerra de Ucrania - Rusia, en directo: última hora de la invasión, muertos, bombardeos, ataques, Putin, Kiev, mapa, países



No ensucies este hilo con el 20 Bulos, para eso tienes el hilo ponzi del chusco.

Te mando a la NADA. Bye.


----------



## visaman (5 Abr 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> El otro día Farlopenski en el Parlamento holandés, sin darse cuenta, hizo la comparativa perfecta, de como nos manipulan
> 
> España=Rusia.
> Holanda=Ucrania.
> ...



una reedición de las guerras de Flandes a lo mejor hoy la ganaríamos.


----------



## poppom (5 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> que alguien ponga chicas sexys que este hilo sin desestesarse se arce muy cuesta arriba o algo



No es bueno mezclar en el mismo hilo carnicería y cachondas.
Esa montaña rusa de emociones puede engañar al cerebro y algún día te sorprendas empalmado viendo Saw


----------



## CEMENTITOS (5 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Pero si hasta la wikipedia indica que la calavera es utilizada por tropas desde la edad media. Hay óleos de húsares con ella en la boina ya en 1700.









Totenkopf - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





No reconocéis la realidad aunque os la pongan delante.


----------



## Salamandra (5 Abr 2022)

npintos dijo:


> Cada vez más cerca de volver a la Edad de piedra...
> 
> Si se confirma que ya hay personal de Tío Sam en el terreno, a Rusia le quedan pocas posibilidades de seguir con su guerra "gradual".
> 
> Esperemos que sea solo un rumor.



Quizás sobrevalore los sistemas secretos rusos, pero diría que las mismas posibilidades que hace quince días.

Gradual va ser mientras quieran, si ocurriese que ambos supieran lo que de verdad pasa.

Según mi teoría paco es que por eso mismo Rusia no pone más carne en el asador y todavía hace, aunque cada vez menos, como que ésto no es una guerra sino una operación especial.

Tan claro que Rusia si quería menos civiles muertos pero la OTAN no le deja. No creo que ninguno de los dos bandos se chupe el dedo con este tema. En todo caso, con ésto y con las armas biológicas se puede tratar de convencer el bando para elegir por terceros pero hasta cierto punto porque los gobiernos y sus intereses son muy cínicos: intereses económicos, corrupción y quizás un poco de política.

Supongo que ahora las cosa para Rusia están entre hacer una guerra convencional o desangrarse en muertos propios y civiles ucranianos por las tácticas de la OTAN. Ahí tendrá mucho que ver lo que piense Rusia que respondería la OTAN.


----------



## Impresionante (5 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Tengo cuentas desde hace muchos más años que tú.
> Está la abrí para ser especifica principalmente sobre la guerra.
> Tendrás tú mucho crédito.



SÍ CLARO MULTINICK, AL IGNORE hdp


----------



## vil. (5 Abr 2022)

Voy a explicar porqué Europa no puede ganar esta guerra:









El déficit comercial de la UE con China se duplica en solo 7 años


Ni siquiera la crisis del coronavirus logró estrechar el déficit de la balanza comercial que tiene la Unión Europea con respecto a China. La diferencia entre lo que exporta el bloque comunitario al gigante asiático y lo que le compra se ha más que duplicado entre 2014 y 2021, alcanzando el...



www.eleconomista.es





Dado que esto es un foro de economía, sería interesante que se entendiese que significa lo que este artículo indica. De manera muy básica y sencilla, COMPETITIVIDAD. En un mercado globalizado, en el que los dumping se producen, nos guste o no, lo cierto es que esa competitividad puede ser de algún modo maquillada y se puede conseguir obtener rendimientos fuera de la realidad... pero... Europa en apenas 7 años duplicó el deficit comercial con china, eso es algo BRUTAL.

Hasta ahora ya era trágico e indicativo del camino que llevaba la realidad europea gracias a una globalización hecha a medida de quienes mueven capitales, pero totalmente ajena a quienes producen... pero eso es otra historia... lo consecuente de todo esto es simple de descifrar, China es capaz de conseguir que sus exportaciones sean INMENSAMENTE más baratas que lo que Europa produce y consecuentemente aumenta sus exportaciones a la región europea...

Hasta ahora esto ya era grave, PERO... pero, como Europa en un alarde de borreguismo HA DECIDIDO pagar más por la energíay con ello aumentar su distancia en competitividad con China... ¿qué lógica económica tiene esto???. Sencillamente ninguna, o sí, si pensamos en conseguir energía gratis en Rusia para financiar esos desequilibrios mercantiles, pero claro para eso habría que destruir a Rusia, cosa que parece poco probable... con lo cual nos quedamos sin capacidad para competir y en una MUY GRAVE condición productiva... el sector del automóvil es el próximo en caer ante China, es casi inevitable y eso supones un aumento todavía más brutal en ese desequilibrio mercantil...

Y porqué no acabamos con la globalización... pues... pues.. POR EL DOLAR. Cada transacción comercial hecha en dólares se deja por el camino un pequeño trocito de pastel en forma de impuesto oculto, que no es fácil de explicar en un post, pero que supone una inmensidad... recuerden aquello de que a mayor demanda, mayor precio. El volumen de dólares circulantes es alto y su demanda con respeto al comercio actual está en sintonía... en realidad no es tal la cosa, hay variables como la acumulación de dólares en reservas por parte de países como Noruega, Países del Golfo, la misma China, Japón, Corea y sí también Rusia... en todo caso si las transacciones internacionales se redujesen ampliamente quíen acabaría pagando esos costes mayormente sería el DOLAR, dado que su uso se reduciría de manera brutal si ese comercio se contrae intensamente... a la par, ese globalismo lo es en lo financiero, es decir permite el movimiento de capitales por todo el globo y de manera inmediata de aquí para allá, esos movimientos en dólares suelen ser brutales, lo cual supone un AUMENTO DE DEMANDA y por tanto es VITAL para el Tio Sam mantener este estado de las cosas...

Y China??... pues China es parte de esa realidad. Dado su nivel de población, sumado al aumento de consumo interno durante años, si China viese desaparecer ese globalismo pues se encontraría en una dura realidad al no poder financiar su producción en el medio-largo plazo, viéndose obligada a reducir de manera drástica su consumo a la par que su crecimiento...

Y Rusia??... pues más de lo mismo en realidad. Rusia precisa mantener su nivel de ventas de los diferentes rubros en los que es potencia, ya materias primas, ya alimentos y no menos en el plano militar... si por cualquier causa ese globalismo desaparece, simplemente la reducción de demanda supondría una reducción en sus ventas y una oferta en el mercado internacional mayor, con lo cual, no sólo vendería menos, sino que lo haría a menores precios...

Y Europa??... pues Europa era mayormente una potencia exportadora en su momento en la parte occidental y no todos los países por igual ciertamente; pero era evidente que ese era su base de obtención de recursos. Con la globalización se ha entrado en una DESCAPITALIZACIÓN general, con la venta de todo tipo de empresas y su adquisición ya por fondos de inversión, ya por empresas chinas. Esa venta masiva se va acelerando poco a poco y afecta ya a inmensidad de sectores, el que ya está vigente es la venta de INFRAESTRUCTURA FISICA Y SOCIAL (puertos, aeropuertos, terrenos en general, viviendas, sistemas públicos sanitarios, educativos, energía, etc). A la par que esto va sucediendo ciudadanos cada día más ancianos y con algún ahorro van viendo como sus ciudades y lugares de residencia son cada día invadidos por jóvenes llegados de lejanas tierras y que no tienen oportunidad alguna de obtener trabajos dignos, ya que esos trabajos ni existen, ni mayormente se esperan...

Y el Tio Sam???... bueno el bueno de Sam en realidad tienes diversas realidades. El del mundo financiero que es el que gobierna, manda, impone y dispone, que es Wall-Street y poco más vive en una mansión inmensa y desde donde gerencia el mundo global... pero luego está el resto, el mundo de las empresas, ya casi ni quedan, salvo las digitales, que COMO NO, pertenecen a los banqueros de turno y aportan en realidad poco o casi nada y el resto de la población, que salvo un gerenciador de ventas como Wall-Mart, nuevamente perteneciente a ese conglomerado de financieros, viven o malviven cada día peor... queda un sector importante y MUY VITAL para esos gerenciadores del mundo, el de las empresas y conglomerados militares y...y... y... EL EJERCITO... es importante entender que hoy EE.UU. no es algo uniforme, que tenga necesidades y realidades comunes, que tengan intereses compartidos, todos esos actores que he descrito a groso modo, tienen sus propios intereses y chocan los unos con los otros... por eso hoy en EE.UU. hay una guerra civil enconada y real, pero circunscrita al ámbito político y no menos social; y no ha acabado, simplemente hay batallas y batallas, pero la guerra sigue...

Esta guerra de los rusos no es contra el globalismo. Esta es una guerra contra los gerenciadores de esa globalización, dado que Rusia no permite a estos ingresar a su país e impide por tanto la financiarización de esos recursos en el modo y manera que ellos querrían, a la par tanto Chinos como Rusos son en realidad los grandes vencedores del globalismo ya que su situación financiera y social va mejorando y su situación económica va cada día haciéndose más fuerte y SOBRE TODO más rentable, devorando a cada paso mayor parte en el pastel de la riqueza, que es extraido a esos gerenciadores e ingresado en las fronteras internas de ambos países, curiosamente ambos mantienen esa dualidad de ser globalistas hacia sus ventas y NACIONALISTAS en sus adentros...

Por qué Europa va a perder esta guerra y los europeos seremos parte de la derrota. ¿Qué defendemos los europeos?. Cuando alguien se pregunta porqué Rusia tiene tanta aceptación entre muchos europeos o en el mejor de los casos la gente poco o nada le importa lo que acontece con esa guerra, salvo para dedicarle un momento entre café y café, entre elegir la compra de esta prenda o el lugar a dónde ir este fin de semana, DEBERIA PREGUNTARSE qué en realidad DEFIENDE europa en todo este tinglado...

El desapego entre los intereses REALES (socio-económicos) que tenemos los ciudadanos y toda ese conglomerado DE INTERESES superfluos, como el cambio climático, la feminización, los derechos LGTBI, etc van a ir poco a poco COLAPSANDO conforme la penuria económica y la inflación, a la par que la pobreza hagan acto de presencia... al final, los europeos más temprano que tarde empezarán a buscar culpables al alcance de la mano y... y encontrarán la política... cabe la posibilidad de que entremos en guerra y fruto de ello se acallen esas reflexiones, pero CUIDADO, los mandatarios y sus financiadores caminan por tierras farragosas, no hay peor odio del que se siente humillado y engañado...

Europa no es realmente un país... es un conjunto de ellos y es muy probable que lo que acontezca es que colapse y cada uno de esos países hagan la guerra y vuelvan esencialmente a ser lo que un día fueron INDEPENDIENTES... la victoria de Orban, cuidado que es una buena muestra de lo que MUCHA GENTE piensa, no sólo en Hungría... veremos las elecciones en Francia, pero en el peor de los casos el 30% como mínimo de los franceses están bastante en desacuerdo con la deriva de su país y todavía no hemos pasado ni lo mínimo de una crisis que se adivina muy profunda y horripilante...


----------



## Ramonmo (5 Abr 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Los escenarios belicos se reposicionan en funcion de la situacion sobre el terreno. Uno se ajusta a lo que tiene tras el desarrollo del plan inicial, fuera cual fuera, tras chocar con el plan del rival y en funcion de la situacion que emerge del choque de todas las acciones y planes de todos los actores.
> 
> Que ahora hayan abandonado el frente norte no da ni quita razones a nadie sobre cual era el plan de ataque inicial. No es un argumento vamos.



Es lo mejor que se puede deducir sabiendo lo que sabemos. Que ahora hayan abandonado ese frente para ir a otros + que Kiev no haya sido atacado en clara superioridad desde el principio, permiten deducir con bastante plausibilidad que ése no ha sido nunca el objetivo principal. Desde luego, aquí nadie está en la cabeza del estado mayor ruso para saber con seguridad qué se planeaba, pero lo que no se puede hacer es elucubrar en base a nada y en contra de toda la evidencia. Si no hay nada mejor (documentos, declaraciones de los responsables, etc.) hay que basarse en lo que uno ve y elaborar una teoría que lo explique; no se puede partir de ideas preconcebidas creyéndote más listo que nadie y mantenellas pase lo que pase. Y no lo digo por ti (que no te conozco), sino por todos los hejpertos de pacotilla que escriben en medios como Ejércitos y que no sé de qué narices van.

Evidentemente, todos los extremos de esta guerra se aclararán (si llega a hacerse) en su momento. Probablemente pasarán lustros antes de que pueda rescatarse la verdad de entre toda la propaganda que nos están metiendo. A día de hoy siguen investigándose hechos y sacándose informaciones nuevas sobre la Segunda Guerra Mundial, por ejemplo.


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Atentos.....muy fuerte, tiros en la cabeza a soldados rusos y rematados en el suelo. ( si alguien puede que lo guarde lo van a censurar)



Y tristemente esa es la cantidad correcta de sangre y no lo que se a visto en Bucha.


----------



## willbeend (5 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1012935
> 
> 
> 264 ucros se rindieron en Mariupol.



Bufff, de ahi tienen que sacar informacion por un tubo para la desnazificacion....


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Abr 2022)

*Imagen general (aproximada) en el frente de ayer por la noche.*

"Frente Norte" (Sumy-Chernihiv-norte de Kharkiv):

Las fuerzas rusas han "hecho retroceder" a los grupos de vanguardia que avanzaban profundamente hacia Kiev, retirándolos a posiciones más cercanas a la frontera. Chernihiv y Sumy han sido "desbloqueadas" (aunque incluso antes de su bloqueo sólo se podía hablar de forma muy convencional). La nueva línea del frente no está exactamente clara, pero discurre en su mayor parte a lo largo del llamado "territorio ucraniano" al norte de Chernihiv y al este y noreste de Sumy. Se informa que las tropas rusas se están consolidando en nuevas posiciones, retirando sus principales fuerzas de ataque a las reservas.

"El frente de Kharkiv - sin cambios significativos. Lucha local en posiciones previamente alcanzadas.

Frente de Donetsk:

Los combates de posición continuaron cerca de Severodonetsk y Popasna (aproximadamente la mitad liberada), al este y al noreste de Pervomaisk, y en la zona de Donetsk - cerca de Avdeevka y en la parte oriental de Marinka (asentamiento liberado por no más de 1/4). El LNRD no realizó ningún esfuerzo serio para romper las posiciones enemigas fuertemente fortificadas durante los últimos 2-3 días, ya que la proporción de las fuerzas defensoras con respecto a las atacantes comenzó a superar a las fuerzas del enemigo como resultado de los combates anteriores.
También hubo una relativa calma en la zona al noroeste de Volnovakha: no se realizaron operaciones ofensivas.
Los combates más intensos continuaron en Mariupol, donde las Fuerzas Armadas de la DNR y los marines rusos consiguieron nuevos pequeños éxitos y avances. El mayor éxito fue la rendición de un batallón de infantes de marina enemigos, lo que demuestra el desmoronamiento de la guarnición enemiga y da esperanzas de que la operación se complete relativamente pronto (a menos, por supuesto, que la guarnición enemiga sea simplemente liberada de vuelta al territorio principal controlado por las AFU hoy, lo que nuestros comandantes planean abiertamente hacer para "informar de la victoria" lo antes posible).

"Frente Sur" (desde Gulyai-Polya - sur de Zaporizhzhya - sur de Kryvyi Rih - hasta Mykolaiv y Kherson):

No hubo operaciones ofensivas activas por parte de ninguno de los dos bandos. Las fuerzas rusas, tras reducir significativamente la línea del frente al retirarse al norte de Mykolaiv y seguir rechazando los contraataques enemigos, continúan consolidándose en nuevas posiciones. Se están produciendo batallas locales.

Conclusión general:
El mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa (y, en consecuencia, el mando de las AFU) está llevando a cabo un reagrupamiento masivo de las tropas en preparación de una batalla general en la Margen Izquierda. No sé cuándo se completará la reagrupación. Puede tardar entre varios días y dos semanas. Después, con toda probabilidad, habrá una larga y muy dura (y sangrienta) batalla para decidir el resultado de la campaña de primavera de 2022. Pero no creo que decida el resultado de la guerra. No voy a hacer predicciones.
Los planes de las partes son claros: el ejército ruso y las Fuerzas Armadas de la DNR necesitan "vengarse" de su derrota en la operación ofensiva contra Kiev. Y el mando de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas intentará hacerlo en la región de Kharkiv y en el Donbass (o sólo en el Donbass + en la parte oriental de las regiones de Dnipro y Zaporizhzhya).


----------



## Discordante (5 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Y tristemente esa es la cantidad correcta de sangre y no lo que se a visto en Bucha.



Si llevan unos cuantos dias a la intemperie y ademas no ha parado de llover...

Pensemos antes de sentar catedra sobre nada.


----------



## Billy Ray (5 Abr 2022)

La escoria cobarde y deslenguada de fedecojo haciendo de las suyas, este es otro traidor disimulado.


----------



## Trajanillo (5 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Hace 10 horas:
> 
> Se reportan tres explosiones en Synelnykove, al sureste de Dnepropetrovsk. La ciudad es un importante centro de transporte, con ferrocarriles que van a Zaporozhye, Donbass y regiones en la margen derecha del río Dnepr. Sería un objetivo importante para un ataque con misiles



Si te joden las vías a ver como llevas los tanques desde paises Otan


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (5 Abr 2022)

El Bielorruso del Bigote es todo un crack 


Todo un ejercito Soviético Bielorrusos, Georgianos, Ucranianos eliminando basura fascista racista pues (Que la retorica pro rusa con los Ucranianos ha sido claramente de corte racista o no es así @Zhukov ? 



_LoKy_ dijo:


> Los planes de las partes son obvios: el ejército ruso y las Fuerzas Armadas de la RPD necesitan "vengarse" de la derrota en la operación ofensiva contra Kiev. Y el comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF intentará hacer esto en la región de Kharkiv y Donbass (o solo en Donbass + en la parte oriental de las regiones de Dnieper y Zaporozhye).



La venganza no va muy bien va mal los rateros siguen muriendo esto sucedió en el Dombass hace unas horas pásate @Pirro no te asustes por 4 orcos destripados chico

Los orcos estaban trasladando heridos y camilla pero les dieron chicharrón a los bastardos











Capturas de drone de observación*

Pueden ser estos mismos orcos muertos o posiblemente otro grupo aparte 















En ofensiva de orcorrusos "Avanzan" poquitito a costa de mandar grandes cantidades de carne de cañón

En esa misma zona Dombass tuvieron una sustancial perdida de lata X2 T-72, X2 BTR X1 BMP 5 blindados en total + el muertero 


Europa debe comenzar a mandar armamento mas pesado, las ratas estan padeciendo agotamiento hay que continuar el castigo, se les derroto en Kiev ya esta claro que si se les golpea se derrumban


----------



## Trajanillo (5 Abr 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Pues ya están tardando.

Todo esto solo muestra la debilidad y el miedo de Occidente a ir todos contra Rusia, si la creyesen debil ya estaban bombardeando Moscú.


----------



## Impresionante (5 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> La escoria cobarde y deslenguada de fedecojo haciendo de las suyas, este es otro traidor disimulado.



Creo que es no es esradio, pero fedeguico es un hdp en cualquier caso


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Abr 2022)

❗Anoche en Moshchun, 23 km al noroeste de Kyiv, soldados del 72º centro principal de operaciones psicológicas de Ucrania realizaron otra filmación escenificada de civiles presuntamente asesinados por las acciones violentas de las tropas rusas - para su distribución a través de los medios occidentales, informa el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.

Los servicios especiales ucranianos ahora organizan eventos similares en Sumy, Konotop y otras ciudades, agrega el departamento militar ruso.


----------



## Bartleby (5 Abr 2022)

¿De qué sirve que Alemania nacionalice una empresa gasera, para garantizar el suministro de gas si el gas está en Rusia?. Entiendo que bastaría con que Rusia cerrase el grifo del gas para darnos cuenta que lo que ha nacionalizado Alemania son unas instalaciones sin actividad.









Berlín toma el control de la filial alemana de Gazprom


Un 55% del gas que importa Alemania procede de Rusia, así como en torno al 50% del carbón o el petróleo.




es.euronews.com


----------



## visaman (5 Abr 2022)

poppom dijo:


> No es bueno mezclar en el mismo hilo carnicería y cachondas.
> Esa montaña rusa de emociones puede engañar al cerebro y algún día te sorprendas empalmado viendo Saw



caos, muerte, sexo y destrucción siempre van de la mano y lo sabes


----------



## otroyomismo (5 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Tb está en Telegram:
> 
> t.me/russia_sof/2674



macho, eso es una ejecucion


----------



## Billy Ray (5 Abr 2022)

_Burca (Bucha) no habría sucedido si Ucrania estuviera ganando la guerra como los MSM occidentales siguen insistiendo. Refleja precisamente lo que estaba sucediendo en Siria cuando Assad estaba ganando claramente la guerra y tuvimos los ataques con armas químicas.







_

No es pena por los muertos, es pena por la guerra. Esa demacración no es de un día para otro, eso es de semanas de disgustos y no dormir bien.


----------



## Discordante (5 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> ¿De qué sirve que Alemania nacionalice una empresa gasera, para garantizar el suministro de gas si el gas está en Rusia?. Entiendo que bastaría con que Rusia cerrase el grifo del gas para darnos cuenta que lo que ha nacionalizado Alemania son unas instalaciones sin actividad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entiendo que es una medida de presion Rusa. Gazprom dijo que se deshacia de la filial. Vamos que dejaba de operar. "Si quieres que opere pagas tu el coste de operacion."

Vamos que Rusia sigue vendiendo gas, de momento, pero ahora no solo pagas la parte de la materia, tambien pagas la explotacion de la actividad.


----------



## NS 4 (5 Abr 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Gracias Nash, me pilláis mal de espíritu,
> 
> Los que cubrís asuntos energéticos sois la gran esperanza de occidente.



Mucho animo Sir...

Somos cojonudos...


----------



## Seronoser (5 Abr 2022)

Ya se nota la liberación de Millones de barriles de petróleo Usanos en el mercado…hoy el petróleo ya está en 109 dólares y el rublo en 83


----------



## otroyomismo (5 Abr 2022)

cobasy dijo:


> Hay una versión más larga, en ella uno de los soldados de ese grupo todavía está vivo...
> Vamos que suben videos rematando soldados...a cara descubierta



ese es el que he visto yo


----------



## The_unknown (5 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Y tristemente esa es la cantidad correcta de sangre y no lo que se a visto en Bucha.



Pues si es una tristeza que no se exponga más que esto es una guerra y que se cometen asesinatos en ambos bandos.


----------



## Trajanillo (5 Abr 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Depositos de gas, canalizaciones que hay en Alemania y otros países que son ahora UE pero que son propiedad de la empresa estatalrusa. Supongo que tratarán de usar la canalización existente y los depósitos para unir a regasificadoras y otros oleoductos.



Empezar a nacionalizar es un juego muy peligroso, porque que impide nacionalizar todas las empresas alemanas ubicadas en Rusia? 

Creo que en este conflicto se están cruzando demasiadas líneas rojas.


----------



## Bartleby (5 Abr 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Entiendo que es una medida de presion Rusa. Gazprom dijo que se deshacia de la filial. Vamos que dejaba de operar. "Si quieres que opere pagas tu el coste de operacion."
> 
> Vamos que Rusia sigue vendiendo gas, de momento, pero ahora no solo pagas la parte de la materia, tambien pagas la explotacion de la actividad.




De ser así sería curioso, puesto que las sanciones económicas llevaban por fin enfrentar a Putin con los oligarcas generando conflicto y, en el mejor de los casos, que echasen a Putin, pero estaríamos hablando que el gobierno de Putin es más laxo en sus medidas, que los oligarcas.


----------



## .Kaikus (5 Abr 2022)

Focus in dijo:


>



Eso es una morgue, la niña lleva la mandibula anudada para que no se le descuelgue, es muy posible que hayan desnudado el cadaver y dañado los genitales deliberadamente, los ucranianos se estan cubriendo de gloria.


----------



## pgas (5 Abr 2022)

*¿MASACRE DE BUCHA? ¿UNA BANDERA FALSA UCRANIANA?*

3 abril 2022 por Larry Johnson

Bucha es el último objeto brillante que los gatos occidentales persiguen descerebradamente sin tomarse el tiempo de pensar críticamente en lo que Rusia está haciendo realmente sobre el terreno. La invasión rusa del 24 de febrero no fue un ataque militar clásico. ¿Qué quiero decir? Si Rusia tuviera la intención de conquistar y subyugar a Ucrania sin tener en cuenta el destino de los civiles ucranianos, habría lanzado misiles y ataques aéreos masivos contra las principales ciudades, puentes, aeródromos, vías férreas y sistemas de comunicación. No lo hizo. No es mi opinión.

La primera fase de la operación militar especial de Rusia consistió en lo siguiente

Movió tropas y columnas blindadas a Ucrania desde tres direcciones: norte, este y sur.
Desplegó solo 200.000 soldados mientras mantenía reservas clave dentro de Rusia a lo largo de la frontera con Ucrania contra un ejército ucraniano estimado en 600.000.
Se evitó atacar los sistemas de comunicación dejando el teléfono celular e Internet prácticamente intactos.
Tomó el control de la planta de energía nuclear más grande de Europa, la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporizhzhya, pero mantuvo el flujo de electricidad.
Ofensivas apoyadas por las Repúblicas Populares de Lugansk y Donetsk contra las fuerzas ucranianas en el Este.
Poco a poco rodeó a Kiev desde el norte, pero no libró ninguna batalla clave para ocupar las ciudades periféricas.
Destruyó el radar terrestre ucraniano, aeródromos clave y bases militares en el oeste de Ucrania con misiles de precisión.
Selló la costa sur de Ucrania con la Armada rusa.
Lanzó un asalto a Mariupol, un puerto ucraniano clave en el sur, y aniquiló sistemáticamente al batallón neonazi AZOV (Rusia ahora controla todo Mariupol excepto la planta de acero y continúa eliminando metódicamente a los defensores restantes).
El efecto inmediato de esta operación dividió y congeló al ejército ucraniano en cuatro regiones geográficas: norte, sur, este y oeste. Durante las dos primeras semanas, los ucranianos y la OTAN no sabían dónde caería el mayor golpe de Rusia. El éxito inicial de Rusia en la eliminación de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania como unidad efectiva en combate y la destrucción de bases militares clave y depósitos de combustible hizo imposible que Ucrania enviara refuerzos a Donbas y Mariupol.
Durante la semana pasada, Rusia efectuó un redespliegue táctico de las fuerzas que originalmente rodeaban Kiev. Se informa que esas unidades se movieron hacia el oeste y es probable que se utilicen como fuerza de bloque que será parte de un esfuerzo más amplio para derrotar a la mayor parte del Ejército de Ucrania que ahora está virtualmente rodeado en la parte este de Donbas.
Con su capacidad limitada para mover tropas o reabastecer a las fuerzas de primera línea, Ucrania se basa en la propaganda y la guerra de información para tratar de debilitar a Rusia y atraer a la OTAN para que se una a la refriega. Aquí hay un buen resumen de estos esfuerzos cortesía de Nighvision :

Por ejemplo, cuando salió a la luz el video de la tortura de los prisioneros de guerra rusos, fue Ucrania la que gritó “falso” hasta que días después, todas las “autoridades” occidentales se vieron obligadas a admitir que era real.
Cuando se produjo la bandera falsa del 'hospital de maternidad' en Mariupol, los seguidores de Kiev culparon a Rusia y, una vez más, se demostró que Rusia tenía la razón y se reivindicó cuando la chica embarazada en el centro de la situación publicó una entrevista en la que refutaba por completo las mentiras ucranianas y afirmaba que no solo los soldados ucranianos convirtieron el hospital en un cuartel, sino que robaron la preciada comida de las mujeres embarazadas y luego bombardearon el hospital ellos mismos.
Cuando Ucrania afirmó que Rusia bombardeó un centro comercial civil 'inocente', sin embargo, al momento siguiente, el MOD ruso publicó videos detallados que muestran precisamente cómo las fuerzas Ukrop colocaron la artillería móvil en el estacionamiento de dicho 'centro comercial'.
Cuando Ukrops afirmó que Rusia intentó volar la planta de Zaporizhzhia, las imágenes de seguridad mostraron que cuando llegó una fuerza de seguridad rusa, un RPG le disparó desde las posiciones de Ukrop en uno de los edificios administrativos de la planta.
Cuando el famoso periodista estadounidense fue asesinado en Irpin, justo en las afueras de Kiev, hace un mes, y todos los simpatizantes ucranianos gritaron Rusia, pero todo el incidente fue barrido rápidamente debajo de la alfombra cuando el propio amigo/compañero del periodista en una entrevista declaró que tropas Ukrop les dispararon en un puesto de control a millas de distancia de las fuerzas rusas más cercanas.
A principios de la guerra, muchos en Occidente fueron estafados por la historia de un notable ucraniano que supuestamente derribó siete aviones de combate rusos. También era mentira :


> En un video ampliamente compartido, el Fantasma de Kiev persigue a un avión ruso y luego lo dispara desde el cielo. En ucraniano, una voz dice: “Hay un avión. Hay otro. Está a punto de estrellarse.





> Esta es una secuencia del videojuego Digital Combat Simulator World. “Este metraje es de DCS, pero sin embargo está hecho por respeto al 'Fantasma de Kiev'”, escribe la persona que subió el video a YouTube el 24 de febrero, usando una transliteración alternativa para la capital de Ucrania. “Si es real, que Dios esté con él; si es falso, rezo por más como 'él'”. Un portavoz de Digital Combat Simulator World ha confirmado a la agencia de noticias Reuters que el material es, de hecho, del juego.



Un informe en video de Gonzalo Lira demuestra sin lugar a dudas que Ucrania está montando videos de propaganda que muestran la supuesta destrucción de tanques rusos. Los cascos de los tanques humeantes son en realidad vehículos ucranianos. Propaganda BTFO
Esto nos lleva a la última “atrocidad” que Ucrania insiste fue llevada a cabo por Rusia: Bucha, un suburbio de Kiev. Aquí está la cuenta de The Guardian :


> _Cuando las columnas blindadas ucranianas entraron en Bucha, una ciudad al noroeste de la capital, encontraron calles bloqueadas por tanques y vehículos militares rusos incendiados, y sembrados con los cuerpos de civiles que, según los lugareños, habían sido asesinados por las fuerzas invasoras sin provocación. ._



Aquí está el problema. Bucha fue declarada 'completamente liberada' de las tropas rusas por su alcalde el jueves 31 de marzo . Todos los muertos que yacen en las calles llevan un brazalete blanco, que usan los ucranianos para indicar a las tropas rusas que no respaldan al ejército ucraniano.







Si la ciudad fue liberada el 31 de marzo, ¿por qué los cuerpos siguen tirados tres días después? ¿Por qué no fueron recogidos por parientes afligidos? Este informe está teniendo el efecto predecible en Occidente: los expertos y los políticos exigen una respuesta militar de la OTAN. Rusia no se inmuta por esta última púa propagandística; está convocando una reunión de emergencia del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU para presentar pruebas que refuten la acusación.
Un último punto, el presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky le dijo a Bret Baer de Fox News que el batallón neonazi Azov se ha "integrado completamente" con el ejército ucraniano .


> Ian Miles Cheong@stillgray Bret Baier le preguntó a Zelensky sobre los disparos del Batallón Azov contra prisioneros de guerra rusos. ¿La respuesta de Zelensky? "Ellos son lo que son." Zelensky también afirma que algunos fueron procesados después de 2014 y condenados a prisión. No menciona que esas condenas fueron anuladas.



Ahí lo tienen: un presidente judío que apoya a una unidad militar neonazi que quiere librar a Ucrania de los judíos. Si quieres leer más sobre Azov entra aquí.

+++

aquí se ve lo que queda del batallón 503 de Marines de VSU (264 personas) rendido en Mariupol


----------



## Discordante (5 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> De ser así sería curioso, puesto que las sanciones económicas llevaban por fin enfrentar a Putin con los oligarcas generando conflicto y, en el mejor de los casos, que echasen a Putin, pero estaríamos hablando que el gobierno de Putin es más laxo en sus medidas, que los oligarcas.



Yo mas bien lo veo como una medida para subir el precio del gas sin subirlo y romper el contrato de suministro que tendria un precio establecido. Ahora pagas el gas y ademas el coste de operacion que antes iba incluido en el contrato.

Y como seguramente en un futuro cercano ya no sea necesaria la empresa (no volvera a fluir gas de Rusia a Alemania) te comes las infraestructuras, desmantelamientos, saneamientos, etc.


----------



## visaman (5 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Cosas raras del tardofranquismo…había cursos para aprender ruso. Y además se fomentaba desde lugares extraños como la OJE.



pues es jodido de aprender pero luego ligarías con rusas y tal


----------



## Billy Ray (5 Abr 2022)

_Cómo la máquina de propaganda de los medios de comunicación occidentales salió mágicamente con los mismos titulares sobre #Bucha en cuestión de minutos y con 0 pruebas. Esta no es la primera ni será la última vez que manipulan la información para servir a su narrativa y vilipendiar a todo un país. Me viene a la mente Siria._


----------



## visaman (5 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> No no no. Qué coño al paro!
> A repoblar los Monegros. A barrer el desierto de Almería. A limpiar balsas de purines de macrogranjas. A reabrir lad minss de carbón de Asturias y Teruel.
> 
> Pues anda que no hay cosas que hacer...



tu de gigolo de viejunas europeas en benidorm si eso


----------



## arriondas (5 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Burca (Bucha) no habría sucedido si Ucrania estuviera ganando la guerra como los MSM occidentales siguen insistiendo. Refleja precisamente lo que estaba sucediendo en Siria cuando Assad estaba ganando claramente la guerra y tuvimos los ataques con armas químicas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por el estrés, cuando a uno le van las cosas mal, de cuando uno está desesperado. Se acumula, y se nota en la cara.

Es lo que dice, Ucrania está perdiendo. De lo contrario, no tendrían que recurrir a esas historias para que en Occidente se compadezcan del país.


----------



## Teuro (5 Abr 2022)

Lonchafinistachamberi dijo:


> Y a Finlandia, Suecia, ademas de a los paises balticos...
> 
> Pocos se salvan.



Al final lo más rentable va a ser buscarles un planeta alternativo y que se vayan solos donde serán felices y comerán perdices.


----------



## frangelico (5 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> ¿De qué sirve que Alemania nacionalice una empresa gasera, para garantizar el suministro de gas si el gas está en Rusia?. Entiendo que bastaría con que Rusia cerrase el grifo del gas para darnos cuenta que lo que ha nacionalizado Alemania son unas instalaciones sin actividad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como mucho para vaciar los depósitos y tirar unas semanas.


----------



## Martok (5 Abr 2022)

Buenos dias.

Hay tres cosas que he aprendido en estos 10 años en burburbuja.

No se puede convencer a los convencidos

Todos los pro otanicos o borregada general, pase lo que pase seguirán diciendo (pensado internamente será otra cosa) que la vacunas fueron maravillosas, que a los chinos se les escapo el virus y que los rusos son unos borracho genocidas y su ejército el de pancho villa.

Los hechos son los hechos y estos serán inalterables.

Los mismos que provocaron las guerras en oriente como Siria, son los mismos que soltaron el virus y obligaron a vacunarse, los mismo que nazificaron ucrania (como Alemania en los 30), los mismos que están exterminando a los ucranianos, los mismo que provocaron la guerra con Rusia, los mismo que provocan la gran crisis económica mundial, los mismo que están provocando la carestía y escasez de productos, los mismos que nos bombardean con propaganda en los medios…… podemos ponerles muchos nombres Bideldeberg, Rocas negras, Otanicos…….

Lo maleable que es la gente según sus prejuicios ideológicos o socioculturales

Es curioso ver como gente que repudia la guerra en Siria y a sus patrocinadores, los defiende en su agenda de exterminación de la población mediante el virus y la vacuna, aquellos mismos que rechazan esto, ahora aplauden la rupofobia e incluso piden ya una tercera guerramundial……

¿Tercera guerra mundial? Ya empezó hace años…… bastantes años, una guerra entre la verdad contra la mentira, una guerra entre el desarrollo y la destrucción, una guerra entre la dignidad humana y el genocidio.

A todos vosotros que tomáis partido por la mentira, desde el gobierno, desde el periodismo, desde la tv, desde internet, desde redes sociales, desde vuestro entorno, desde el bar, desde la familia, da igual que sea de forma activa o pasiva.

¿Merece la pena?

¿Por dinero?

¿por ambición?

¿por comodidad?

¿Por egoísmo?

¿Por conveniencia?

Os voy a decir una cosa a todos, tanto a ti Soros y la elite en general que os dedicáis a manipular el mundo a conveniencia, a ti Biden y todos los gobernantes que buscas una halo de no sé qué, a ti Ferreras, Risto y todos los periodistas que buscáis protagonismo y un buen sueldo, a ti tuitero, youtuber o burburjo y sobre todo a ti ciudadano.

Llegará un día inexorablemente en que todo se acabará, se acabará el poder, se acabar el protagonismo, se acabará el dinero, se acabará y solo estaréis vosotros solos.

Entonces os preguntareis si mereció la pena.

Yo lo tengo claro, seguiré estando en el lado de la verdad, haré siempre lo correcto, tendré dudas, tendré miedos, pero siempre seguiré por el buen camino.

Saludos


----------



## Teuro (5 Abr 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> No creo que hayan pillado a una rata de tan alto nivel.
> 
> Desde luego que si la pillan Putin haría, o debería hacer, una de las mejores ruedas de prensa de la historia con él.



No es el estilo ruso, si pillaran a alguien de ese nivel no se enteraría ni el tato. Es una baza negociadora de mucho valor suficiente para que EEUU se trague un buena concesión a Rusia.


----------



## pgas (5 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> ¿De qué sirve que Alemania nacionalice una empresa gasera, para garantizar el suministro de gas si el gas está en Rusia?. Entiendo que bastaría con que Rusia cerrase el grifo del gas para darnos cuenta que lo que ha nacionalizado Alemania son unas instalaciones sin actividad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




según comenta Martyanov los contratos a largo plazo de gas y petróleo rusos de las compañías europeas están hechos con las subsidiarias europeas de Gazprom y Rosfnet , y al nacionalizarse estas filiales los contratos también quedan invalidados y las matrices rusas tienen las manos libres para negociar nuevos contratos


----------



## vettonio (5 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> tu de gigolo de viejunas europeas en benidorm si eso



Y esa salida de tono?

Le he pisado algún callo?


----------



## .Kaikus (5 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Sí, y por ser prorusos seguro. Uno tenía signos de tortura, rozaduras de haber sido arrastrado con carro. El de la alcantarilla.
> 
> Esta es la Comida



Lo mismo que papeabamos en las maniobras...


----------



## Vilux (5 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Cómo la máquina de propaganda de los medios de comunicación occidentales salió mágicamente con los mismos titulares sobre #Bucha en cuestión de minutos y con 0 pruebas. Esta no es la primera ni será la última vez que manipulan la información para servir a su narrativa y vilipendiar a todo un país. Me viene a la mente Siria._



Occidente es una puta vergüenza, la psicopatía institucionalizada, una mierda pinchada en un palo bombanucleable.


----------



## Teuro (5 Abr 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> La entidad Ucraniana es una democracia de títeres... cuya materia constructiva nazibanderista la testimonian asesinando prisioneros Rusos y a su propia población no avenida a escudo humano.
> Tal gobierno y sistema hay que erradicarlos. ? Que se puede negociar con el títere de una entelequia?



Seamos sinceros, democracia real no hay en casi ningún país de Europa Occidental, desde luego no en Rusia, ni en Ucrania. Está bastante "desnaturalizada" en Polonia y Hungría. En España parece que más o menos la tenemos, más por obligación que por convicción.


----------



## .Kaikus (5 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> la próxima remesa de armas que envía España esta compuesta `por mauseres fabricados en al fabrica de oviedo carabinas tigre y pistolas campogiro lo mejor de lo mejor óigame



De las amelis enviadas, no se ha visto ni una en los videos de combates...


----------



## Zhukov (5 Abr 2022)

Los ukros han cometido un error: la retirada rusa les ha animado a salir de sus posiciones al amparo de los escudos humanos en las ciudades y a enviar refuerzos a Donbass, unos y otros han sido machacados por la artillería y la aviación rusas









«Так мы, точно, проиграем»: Киев попался на простейшую уловку российских военных [версия]


Пиарщики Зеленского так хотели слепить «перемогу» из спланированного заранее вывода войск РФ из Киевской области, что совершили ошибку, которой избегали с самого начала спецоперации. Вооружённые силы Украины изначально выбрали тактику террористов в противостоянии с военнослужащими РФ и...




antimaydan.info


----------



## Octubrista (5 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Cómo la máquina de propaganda de los medios de comunicación occidentales salió mágicamente con los mismos titulares sobre #Bucha en cuestión de minutos y con 0 pruebas. Esta no es la primera ni será la última vez que manipulan la información para servir a su narrativa y vilipendiar a todo un país. Me viene a la mente Siria._



Es la prensa anglosajona de 1898 a semanas de que España "atacará" al acorazado Maine en La Habana, y tener la excusa de hacer la guerra a España, ocasionar 300.000 muertes de españoles en Cuba y Puerto Rico, sentar las bases de un genocidio en Filipinas (asesinato de mayores de 10 años, entre 1 y 1,5 millones, 1/6 de la población, etc).

A los "alarmaditos" víctimas de las TVs les podrán manipular, pero siempre hay que ir a buscar qué es lo que quieren conseguir quienes utilizan la información publicada.

Y lo que quieren es empujar a los europeos continentales a la guerra (y así conseguir los anglos un beneficio, como está sucediendo ahora mismo).


----------



## Teuro (5 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Toda la basura que robó dinero en algún lugar se está acumulando en Londres, y esta basura se ha estado acumulando allí durante los últimos 20 años, dijo Dmitry Peskov. “
> Este es un gran oasis para los criminales”, concluyó el portavoz de Vladimir Putin.
> Y Grigory Leps preguntó allá por 2012: “¿Para qué este Londres?”



Todos los ladrones rusos de los últimos 20 años lo han sido al calorcito, supervisión y protección del Kremlin.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> pues es jodido de aprender pero luego ligarías con rusas y tal



Yo creo, que se fomentaba para las relaciones comerciales que existían sin mucha publicidad entre la URSS y España, y bueno si es verdad que permitía hablar mejor con las rusas, letonas o ucranianas que aparecieron posteriormente por este país. Y sobre todo para los críos bielorrusos que se traían por verano por lo de Chernobil, la familia acogía a uno todos los veranos.


----------



## Teuro (5 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Igual que la bomba H: Fisión - fusión - fisión.


----------



## Zhukov (5 Abr 2022)

Ojo, ayer al sur de Izyum hubo una escaramuza en la que seis tanques ukros fueron destruidos por la pérdida de uno ruso. Hoy el estado mayor de Ucrania reconoce la retirada a Barvenkovo. Eso significa que los rusos ya pueden pasar los bosques por el cuello de botella de Izyum y desplegarse para la pinza norte del saliente de Donbass.



https://topwar.ru/194450-genshtab-vsu-priznal-poterju-rubezha-oborony-v-neskolkih-kilometrah-ot-barvenkovo-harkovskoj-oblasti.html


----------



## visaman (5 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Si te joden las vías a ver como llevas los tanques desde paises Otan



básicamente los generales rusos no son tontos y impedir la llegada de aprovisionamiento y refuerzos es vital.


----------



## frangelico (5 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Seamos sinceros, democracia real no hay en casi ningún país de Europa Occidental, desde luego no en Rusia, ni en Ucrania. Está bastante "desnaturalizada" en Polonia y Hungría. En España parece que más o menos la tenemos, más por obligación que por convicción.



Hay grados. En España cuidado que puede que estemos muy por detrás de Polonia en calidad democràtica real. Aquí la Gleichschaltung es como un mecanismo suizo de relojería, ahora mismo el poder judicial está totalmente secuestrado y corrompido y así no hay democracia.
En realidad ningun pais, ni USA, se libra de las interferencias en el poder judicial a través de ciertos nombramientos, pero lo nuestro es de escándalo porque son todos los nombramientos, promociones y ascensos los que controla el poder político con mano férrea, añádase el régimen disciplinario y tenemos un sistema totalmente podrido donde hasta un juececito de Lugo vive acojonado.


----------



## visaman (5 Abr 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Entiendo que es una medida de presion Rusa. Gazprom dijo que se deshacia de la filial. Vamos que dejaba de operar. "Si quieres que opere pagas tu el coste de operacion."
> 
> Vamos que Rusia sigue vendiendo gas, de momento, pero ahora no solo pagas la parte de la materia, tambien pagas la explotacion de la actividad.



resumen pagaras pagaras mucho mas que antes ya veras


----------



## EGO (5 Abr 2022)

¿Mas moral que el alcoyano o estupidez?

Pensar que unidades que han sido derrotadas y han perdido un 10% de capacidades puedan ahora darle la vuelta a la tortilla con ataques frontales a lo mejor del ejercito ucraniano en Donbass.

La moral en el lado ruso debe ser catastrofica,con un monton de reclutas preguntandose que coño se les ha perdido en Ucrania.


----------



## arriondas (5 Abr 2022)

Martok dijo:


> Buenos dias.
> 
> Hay tres cosas que he aprendido en estos 10 años en burburbuja.
> 
> ...



Se puede decir más alto, pero no más claro. Los prejuicios ideológicos y socioculturales son capaces de cegar al más pintado. Lo estamos viendo en este foro. Sus mentes funcionan de un modo similar a las de los miembros de una secta. Por tanto, no se les puede convencer de nada, incluso debatir con ellos; da igual la formación y títulos que tengan, están totalmente adoctrinados.

Yo añadiría una cosa más: la verdad no es democrática. Que la mayoría de la población crea en algo determinado, no significa que ese algo sea cierto, verdadero. Ejemplos tenemos para regalar, a todos los niveles.


----------



## visaman (5 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Empezar a nacionalizar es un juego muy peligroso, porque que impide nacionalizar todas las empresas alemanas ubicadas en Rusia?
> 
> Creo que en este conflicto se están cruzando demasiadas líneas rojas.



si los alemanes nacionalizan los bur..... si que se va notar el aumento de ingresos fiscales


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Viktor Orban llama a Zelensky un 'oponente' tras la victoria electoral en Hungría
> 
> 
> 'Esta fue una gran victoria. Pueden verlo desde la luna, pero ciertamente también desde Bruselas', dice el líder húngaro
> ...



¿ Alguien me puede decir en qué bando está el comunismo?


----------



## pemebe (5 Abr 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> *Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, noticias de última hora en directo | Imágenes de satélite muestran cadáveres en Bucha de hace semanas que contradicen la versión de Rusia*
> 
> Rusia ha negado cualquier responsabilidad en la masacre en Bucha en la guerra en Ucrania
> 
> ...



Lo que es verdad es que tanto los americanos como los rusos saben que ha pasado pues seguro que han estado tomando fotos de satelite ambos en esa zona. Unos para retirarse de modo seguro y los otros para avanzar a su vez de modo seguro.

Otra cosa es que ninguno de los dos quiera presentarlas.


----------



## crocodile (5 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pues ya están tardando.
> 
> Todo esto solo muestra la debilidad y el miedo de Occidente a ir todos contra Rusia, si la creyesen debil ya estaban bombardeando Moscú.



Si Rusia no tuviera armas nucleares ya estarían bombardeando los satanicos Rusia desde Rostov a Vladivostok.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (5 Abr 2022)

El Departamento de Defensa de EE. UU. planea comprar y luego entregar a Ucrania 10 drones kamikaze avanzados Switchblade, son capaces de destruir tanques y artillería enemigos - Bloomberg, citando fuentes.

A principios de marzo, Estados Unidos decidió suministrar a Ucrania 100 drones Switchblade. Estos drones pertenecen a la serie "300", pesan unos 2,5 kilogramos y pueden atacar infantería o vehículos.

Ahora Estados Unidos tiene la intención de enviar drones Switchblade-600 a Kiev, que pesan casi 23 kilogramos, pueden volar una distancia de 39 kilómetros y flotar en el aire durante 40 minutos.


----------



## visaman (5 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Yo creo, que se fomentaba para las relaciones comerciales que existían sin mucha publicidad entre la URSS y España, y bueno si es verdad que permitía hablar mejor con las rusas, letonas o ucranianas que aparecieron posteriormente por este país. Y sobre todo para los críos bielorrusos que se traían por verano por lo de Chernobil, la familia acogía a uno todos los veranos.



vamos que no cataste rusa mi pésame y tal


----------



## Alvin Red (5 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Igual que la bomba H: Fisión - fusión - fisión.



Sobre el COVID todo el mundo ha aceptado la inmunidad de grupo con la cepa Ómicron que escapa a todas las vacunas, por no ser una cepa agresiva, China es el único país que sigue una política de COVID cero.


----------



## Pato Sentado (5 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Pero si hasta la wikipedia indica que la calavera es utilizada por tropas desde la edad media. Hay óleos de húsares con ella en la boina ya en 1700.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El mayor as ruso de la IGM llevaba eso en el avión


----------



## vettonio (5 Abr 2022)

Imágenes de la incautación por parte del FBI y Aduanas de eeuu del yate ruso en el puerto de Palma de Mallorca


----------



## Teuro (5 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los chavales de ahora no podrían sacar el BUP y el COU, ni de coña. Basta con comparar los libros de texto que teníamos con los de hoy en día. No hay color.



Yo recuerdo ver un libro de 1 de BUP de 1980 donde el temario se desarrollaba con una formalidad que no tenían los libros de primero de ingeniería en el año 2000.


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Abr 2022)

NM de la LPR está a la ofensiva. Rubizhne y Popasnaya

@anna_news @akimapachev @diza_donbass


----------



## computer_malfuction (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## kelden (5 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Sobre el COVID todo el mundo ha aceptado la inmunidad de grupo con la cepa Ómicron que escapa a todas las vacunas, por no ser una cepa agresiva, China es el único país que sigue una política de COVID cero.



Los chinos son los mas listos: aprovechando que occidente es una jaula de grillos ingobernable sin ningún control sobre la realidad, han decidido muy sabiamente que al bicho lo domestiquemos nosotros. Cuando entre todos consigamos reducirlo a catarro común, los chinos relajarán las restricciones. Si mientras tanto da la casualidad de que muta a peor también nos lo comeremos nosotros.


----------



## arriondas (5 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Yo recuerdo ver un libro de 1 de BUP de 1980 donde el temario se desarrollaba con una formalidad que no tenían los libros de primero de ingeniería en el año 2000.



A veces usábamos libros de COU cuando estábamos en la facultad, a la hora de consultar ciertos temas, de lo buenos que eran.


----------



## alfonbass (5 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> apoyo la mocion, ademas incluiria Londres con racion doble de plutonio




Y luego os tenemos que dar la razón por narices.....pidiendo la muerte de millones de personas inocentes porque si, por las pitas ideas y los malvados estados...hay que joderse....


----------



## frangelico (5 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> A veces usábamos libros de COU cuando estábamos en la facultad, a la hora de consultar ciertos temas, de lo buenos que eran.



Ahora se pueden usar los de EGB en muchas facultades.


----------



## Trajanillo (5 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> A veces usábamos libros de COU cuando estábamos en la facultad, a la hora de consultar ciertos temas, de lo buenos que eran.



Tengo un libro todavía de Fisica y Quimica de 3º de BUP que lo fllipas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Abr 2022)

BTR-4 "Bucéfalo" abandonado del ejército ucraniano en la región de Jarkov fabricado por KhTZ con neumáticos pinchados.
Hablando de neumáticos. Al final resultó que, en lugar de las anunciadas ruedas extranjeras 365 / 80R20 "Michelin" con discos "Hutchinson", "Ukroboronraspil" coloca el habitual "ZiLovsky" KI-113 más estrecho y más barato de Rosava en sus nuevos vehículos blindados. Quizás este sea el secreto de la completa incapacidad del Bucéfalo para moverse fuera de la carretera.


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Abr 2022)

*La empresa húngara de energía MVM está discutiendo con Gazprom el tema de pagar el gas en rublos, dijo el embajador en Budapest Stanislavov.*


----------



## alfonbass (5 Abr 2022)

"Ay, es que hay gente que no sabe, no apoya la verdad, es que la propaganda"

Al mismo tiempo que dicen:

"Ojalá nuclearicen ciudades enteras, venga, que maten a toda la gente que vive en Londres, o en Berlin....que mueran todos los que no tienen la opinión que deben tener"

Solamente por eso, pierden toda razón, absolutamente toda, si no quieren verlo, es absolutamente igual


----------



## lasoziedad (5 Abr 2022)

*Mantas Kvedaravicius, director de cine lituano, entre los fallecidos por el asedio de Rusia a Mariúpol*

El ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania informó de que el autor de 'Mariupolis' o 'Partenonas' perdió la vida el pasado sábado








*Mantas Kvedaravicius*, director de cine lituano, es una de las víctimas del asedio del ejército de *Rusia *a la ciudad portuaria de *Mariúpol*, tal y como confirmaría el ministerio de Defensa de *Ucrania *después de que el cineasta ruso *Vitali Manski *anunciara el fallecimiento de su colega.
"Lo mataron hoy en Mariupol, cámara en mano, en este guerra de mierda del mal contra todo el mundo" escribiría en su cuenta de Facebook el fundador del prestigioso festival moscovita *Artdocfest*, al que Mantas Kvedaravicius ya había sido invitado para asistir a su próxima edición.

Las autoridades del Gobierno presidido por *Volodímir Zelenski*, añadirían a través de 'Deadline' que Mantas Kvedaravicius había sido alcanzado por "las tropas de ocupación rusas" *cuando trataba de abandonar* una ciudad a la que había dedicado uno de sus documentales más famosos. De hecho, en 2016 'Mariupolis' sería candidato al premio otorgado por Amnistía Internacional en el Festival de Berlín.

*Gitanas Nauseda*, presidente de *Lituania*, se sumaría al anuncio con un comunicado de pésame. "Hemos perdido a un creador muy conocido en Lituania y en el mundo que, hasta el último momento y a pesar del peligro, trabajó en la Ucrania ocupada por Rusia", señalaría.

Del mismo modo, el *ministerio de Exteriores *de Lituania lamentaría a través de su cuenta de Twitter el trágico desenlace del director de cine. "Lo mataron en Mariúpol, donde documentaba las atrocidades de la guerra de Rusia. Una de sus películas previas, Mariúpolis (2016), relataba la historia de una ciudad asediada con una intensa voluntad de vivir", expondría.

Mantas Kvedaravicius, nacido en *Birzai *en 1976, también cuenta entre su legado con 'Barzakh' (2011), un documental sobre la guerra en *Chechenia*, y con 'Partenonas' (2019), su primer y único largometraje de ficción.


----------



## kelden (5 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Yo recuerdo ver un libro de 1 de BUP de 1980 donde el temario se desarrollaba con una formalidad que no tenían los libros de primero de ingeniería en el año 2000.



No digais bobadas. BUP y COU se sacaban con la chorra .... Menuda hostia me llevé yo en 1º de Ingeniería Industrial ....    Aquéllo si que eran palabras mayores. No por la dificultad, por el volúmen .... pizarras y pizarras llenas de álgebra en cada clase de una hora .....


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

*Ucrania pide a España incautar todos los bienes de oligarcas rusos y dedicarlos a "fines humanitarios"*
El ministro consejero y encargado de Negocios de la embajada de *Ucrania* en* España*, Dmitri Matyushenko, pidió este martes que las autoridades españolas intervengan todos los bienes de oligarcas rusos y los dediquen a "fines humanitarios".

Matyushenko se refirió a esta cuestión en un encuentro informativo organizado por el Colegio de Abogados de Madrid (ICAM), en el que se refirió a que las matanzas rusas en localidades ucranianas como* Irpin* o* Bucha* deben provocar "sanciones más duras" al *Kremlin* por parte de otros países.

"Es el momento de actuar", afirmó este diplomático, quien se refirió a que España puede tomar medidas en ámbitos como los bienes de los oligarcas rusos, los "visados de oro" o lo referido al cuerpo diplomático y los "cónsules honorarios".


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Abr 2022)

Munición búlgara capturada en Mariupol


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

*El JEMAD cree que Putin "ya ha perdido la batalla" y su plan inicial ha fallado "estrepitosamente"*
El Jefe de Estado Mayor de la Defensa (JEMAD), almirante general Teodoro López Calderón, cree que el plan inicial de *Rusia* en la *guerra en Ucrania* "ha fallado estrepitosamente" y *Vladimir Putin* "ya ha perdido la batalla" a nivel político y estratégico, cosechando un gran "desprestigio internacional" y perdiendo la oportunidad de "ser una voz importante" en el contexto internacional.

El JEMAD ha analizado la ofensiva militar de* Rusia *durante su participación en un desayuno informativo del Fórum Europa, donde no se ha atrevido a aventurar la evolución del *conflicto* pero sí ha reconocido como poco probable un alto el fuego perdurable a corto plazo debido a la resistencia de* Ucrania* y a la reacción rusa reorganizando su estrategia.

En cualquier caso, el almirante López Calderón cree que Putin "ha fallado" en su pretensión de recuperar el antiguo "imperialismo soviético" y además haber cruzado la "línea roja" en *Ucrania* tendrá para *Rusia *consecuencias geopolíticas internacionales a largo plazo.


----------



## El-Mano (5 Abr 2022)

A ver si se vé, es lo que compartió el Pgas ayer. Parte 1:

*CÓMO LEER LA GUERRA A LA INVERSA SIN PASARSE DE LISTO*

Por *John Helmer*, Moscú @bears_with

La razón por la que los comandantes estadounidenses confiaban en que Rusia se adentraría en Ucrania cuando lo hizo fue que se aseguraron de que el Estado Mayor ruso comprendiera que si no se movían hacia el oeste, ellos mismos serían atacados hacia el este a través del frente de Ucrania, hacia el norte contra Belgorod y Voronezh, hacia el sur contra Crimea y Rostov; y al mismo tiempo Estados Unidos lanzaría su blitzkrieg para destruir la economía rusa. El plan ucraniano de ataque terrestre era la finta; la guerra de sanciones era la estocada principal contra Moscú. 

En el manual del año pasado de la llamada Iniciativa Estratégica Rusa del Mando Europeo de EE.UU. en Stuttgart, se informaba de que la estrategia de "defensa activa" del ejército ruso comenzaba con "medidas preventivas tomadas antes de que estalle un conflicto, para disuadirlo". Después seguiría "una defensa-ofensiva que prevé el compromiso persistente de un oponente en todo el teatro de la acción militar para incluir la infraestructura crítica en su patria, ejecutando operaciones estratégicas que afecten a la capacidad o voluntad del adversario para mantener la lucha". Con el objetivo de "lograr la sorpresa, la decisión y la continuidad de la acción estratégica", el mando estadounidense ha estado esperando una "lucha bélica rusa definida por el fuego, el ataque y la maniobra en la que las formaciones tácticas se enfrentan a distancia".

El "cálculo" ruso, según las cifras del ejército estadounidense, "es que el centro de gravedad está en degradar el potencial militar y económico de un Estado, no en apoderarse de un territorio".

Dado que el plan de guerra de Estados Unidos para destruir a Rusia requería ocho años de acondicionamiento de Ucrania como cañonera, ¿qué ha sorprendido en la primera fase de la guerra? ¿Qué se puede anticipar que sucederá después en la fase 2, luego en la fase 3 y en la fase 4, es decir, la larga guerra que el presidente Biden, el canciller Scholz y el primer ministro Johnson creen que pueden sostener en la creencia de que los rusos no pueden?
* ....*
El siguiente paso en la guerra desde el sofa es hacer preguntas sencillas e ingenuas y comparar las respuestas que se obtienen. Por ejemplo, ¿cuántas fuerzas han desplegado los rusos contra cuántos ucranianos?

En la doctrina de combate del ejército estadounidense, desde hace tiempo es convencional estimar que una fuerza atacante debe superar en número a la fuerza defensora en una proporción de 3 a 1. En las operaciones de contrainsurgencia y en la guerra de Vietnam, el mando estadounidense calculó que en el ataque contra el Vietcong y el ejército norvietnamita, las fuerzas estadounidenses debían superar en número a los vietnamitas en una proporción de 10 a 1. Esta proporción se ajustó a la baja hasta aproximadamente 5 a 1 teniendo en cuenta la superioridad estadounidense en potencia de fuego - bombardeo de artillería, bombardeo aéreo y helicópteros de combate.

Las simulaciones informáticas militares estadounidenses más recientes, basadas en las guerras árabe-israelíes, las operaciones estadounidenses contra Irak y los juegos de guerra de la OTAN, se han incluido más en el cálculo de la proporción de fuerzas que se necesitarán para la OTAN contra Rusia, o las previstas para Rusia contra la OTAN.

DOCTRINA DEL EJÉRCITO DE LOS EEUU - RELACIONES DE FUERZA MÍNIMAS







Fuente: Departamento del Ejército de Estados Unidos, Army Field Manual FM6-0, Commander and Staff Organization and Operations (Washington, DC: Government Printing Office, 2016), Tabla 9-2. 

_*¿Cómo se explica entonces que en la fase 1 de la operación militar especial rusa contra Ucrania se hayan desplegado entre 40.000 y 50.000 fuerzas rusas contra aproximadamente 80.000 fuerzas ucranianas en el Donbass, una proporción de fuerzas significativamente inferior a la de un ruso en ataque por un ucraniano en defensa? *_

Una fuente bien informada de Moscú con estrechos contactos en el Donbass responde: "En cuanto a los efectivos, tenemos que comparar manzanas con manzanas. También tenemos que mirar el mapa más amplio y ver que todo el suroeste de Rusia es el teatro de operaciones y no sólo el territorio ucraniano. Dentro de este teatro, las tropas rusas tienen una clara superioridad numérica. Naturalmente, no todas ellas se comprometerían al inicio el 24 de febrero, arriesgándose a cuellos de botella peores de los que ya hemos visto.

No todas las tropas rusas en el teatro de operaciones ampliado pueden ser tropas ofensivas. Tenían que formar una amplia, profunda y compleja línea defensiva y retaguardia. Tenían que cubrir más flancos que los ucranianos. Los ucranianos tenían definitivamente una ventaja defensiva, ya que estaban muy bien atrincherados en el Donbass. Habrían tenido la desventaja de haber sido la fuerza invasora. Por lo tanto, los números del grupo de combate local no dicen mucho.

Lo que ninguno de los analistas ha considerado todavía es que el Estado Mayor ruso se dio cuenta de que había serios riesgos de una ofensiva ucraniana, es decir, un ataque a través de las fronteras rusas, no simplemente contraataques contra las maniobras rusas iniciales. Había todas las posibilidades de que un grupo de combate ucraniano rompiera hacia el norte, en dirección a Voronezh, y luego se refugiara en zonas civiles para un avance que incluyera un giro hacia el sur, en dirección a Rostov, con el objetivo de rodear Donbass.









¿Por qué todo el mundo asume que los ucranianos estaban planeando sólo la defensa? Una gran ofensiva ucraniana sobre Crimea era inminente. Por lo tanto, los rusos tenían que tener una gran fuerza defensiva en posición hasta que toda la infraestructura militar ucraniana hubiera sido eliminada.

Lo que ninguno de los analistas ha considerado es que Ucrania no estaba siendo preparada por Estados Unidos para una guerra defensiva. En las facultades militares británicas siempre se ha creído que tácticamente los soviéticos perdieron la batalla de Kursk. Parece que todos olvidamos que la comprensión europea, estadounidense y británica de las batallas de la Segunda Guerra Mundial es creer que pueden ganar en una guerra directa con Rusia precisamente en ese campo de batalla.


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Abr 2022)

*Información de Igor Konashenkov, portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso a partir de las 10.00 horas del 5 de abril de 2022*

▪ En la noche del 4 de abril, armas marítimas de alta precisión y largo alcance cerca de la ciudad de Ochakov destruyeron un centro de entrenamiento de las fuerzas de operaciones especiales ucranianas utilizado, entre otras cosas, para albergar a mercenarios extranjeros.

▪ Misiles aéreos de alta precisión han destruido cuatro depósitos de combustible para abastecer a los grupos militares ucranianos cerca de los asentamientos de Kremenets, Cherkasy, Zaporizhzhya y Novomoskovsk.

La Fuerza Aérea rusa y las fuerzas de misiles atacaron 134 instalaciones militares ucranianas a lo largo de la noche.

Entre ellos se encontraban ocho puestos de mando y centros de comunicación, un radar para el sistema de misiles tierra-aire S-300, un lanzador del sistema de misiles Tochka-U, seis depósitos de munición y dos de combustible, así como 85 reductos y zonas de reagrupamiento de material militar ucraniano.

▪Los medios de defensa aérea rusos derribaron cuatro vehículos aéreos no tripulados en las zonas de los asentamientos de Chornobayivka, INDUSTRIALY, GURTY y NIZHYA KRYNKA.

▪ Un total de 125 aviones, 91 helicópteros, 398 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 226 sistemas de misiles tierra-aire, 1.969 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 214 lanzacohetes múltiples, 852 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros, y 1.873 vehículos militares especiales fueron destruidos desde el inicio de la operación militar especial.

▪Informaciones confirmadas indican que en la noche del 4 de abril, militares del 72º centro principal ucraniano de operaciones psicológicas llevaron a cabo otro tiroteo escenificado de civiles supuestamente muertos por acciones violentas de las fuerzas armadas rusas en la aldea de Moshchun, a 23 kilómetros al noroeste de Kiev, para su posterior distribución a través de los medios de comunicación occidentales. Los servicios especiales ucranianos han organizado actos similares en Sumy, Konotop y otras ciudades.
#Rusia, Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## El-Mano (5 Abr 2022)

Parte 2:

La clave es no empantanarse en las ciudades, sino utilizar las ciudades como escudo. Aparte de eso, el terreno desde Kharkov en el norte hacia Belgorod y luego hacia Voronezh se presta a ese tipo de plan si la fuerza atacante está bien equipada con armas antitanque y puede limitar la capacidad de la fuerza aérea rusa para bombardear al ejército mientras se mueve de ciudad en ciudad. Los ucranianos estaban preparados exactamente para eso: para atacar rápidamente con infantería en unidades altamente móviles armadas con MANPADS [sistemas portátiles de defensa aérea].

Los rusos han sido muy conscientes de la posibilidad de este plan de ataque estadounidense. Por lo tanto, no considero que el movimiento ruso en Kiev, los lanzamientos de paracaidistas en los campos de aviación, la destrucción de los campos de aviación, los arsenales y las guarniciones en el oeste, y las numerosas operaciones especiales en Galicia, entre Kiev y Lvov, sean un desperdicio de los recursos rusos o un error. Yo los veo como una necesidad para inmovilizar al mando ucraniano y amenazar a Kiev y a toda la cúpula si hacían el movimiento que habían planeado hacia territorio ruso. Absolutamente necesario, de hecho.

Así pues, una vez conseguidos los objetivos de la fase 1 de destrucción de infraestructuras, inmovilización de Kiev y toma de control del Mar Negro y de la costa del Mar de Azov, el objetivo ruso ha sido defender y ampliar las líneas del Donbass. El ejército ruso tenía que asegurarse de que los ucranianos no pudieran abrirse paso hacia Donetsk. En el peor de los casos, si hubieran conseguido rodear Donetsk, habría sido una catástrofe. En definitiva, los ucranianos deben ser vistos como un ejército muy maduro dirigido por Estados Unidos y la OTAN, armados con sus mejores armas. No debemos hacernos la ilusión de que la fuerza ucraniana atrincherada a lo largo de la línea de contacto era una fuerza defensiva que esperaba matar a los rusos invasores.

Una vez eliminado el riesgo de una fuga ucraniana hacia el este por la Fase I, podemos ver que en la Fase 2 llegarán nuevos y grandes refuerzos rusos.

Ciertamente, los rusos parecen haber subestimado la fuerza ucraniana en la línea del noroeste entre Jarkov, Sumy y Kiev, así como en el sur en Mariupol. Los rusos también subestimaron, de forma más aguda, las capacidades defensivas ucranianas en la región de Donetsk. No esperaban una resistencia tan fuerte. Las fuerzas ucranianas presentes en Kharkov y Sumy parecen haber sido una infantería muy móvil, entrenada para operaciones de guerrilla, de reacción rápida, que se fusiona con las zonas civiles y ataca a voluntad.









Mapa de la disposición de las fuerzas al 17 de marzo de 2022 - Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra (EEUU).

El error ucraniano parece haber sido político, y también subestimar a los rusos. El primer ataque en Kharkov debería haber sido una señal para ellos. Pero han repetido el error de combinar mercenarios con batallones territoriales Azov en lugares que los rusos han podido atacar una y otra vez. Esto contribuye a la narrativa propagandística de los medios occidentales, pero no evita la certeza de su derrota y destrucción."

_*Una segunda pregunta: si los preparativos militares ucranianos eran sofisticados y estaban bien informados por la inteligencia estadounidense, y si las advertencias norteamericanas de un inminente ataque ruso eran auténticas, ¿cómo es que el mando ucraniano y sus fuerzas parecen haber sido tomados por sorpresa; haber perdido su marina, su fuerza aérea y gran parte de su mando y control militar en las primeras 48 horas?*_

Un veterano militar canadiense con experiencia en combate de guerra de la OTAN responde: "Los ucranianos estaban preparados para librar la guerra que Estados Unidos y la OTAN querían. La sorpresa nunca formó parte de la ecuación, ya que todo el país estaba preparado como un arma para desempeñar su papel en la guerra más amplia contra Rusia. Es difícil sorprender a una mina terrestre.

Dicho esto, la sorpresa tiene más que ver con el juego a largo plazo ruso que con la destrucción inicial de los activos ucranianos de mando y control, aéreos o navales. La guerra que los ucranianos debían librar ha resultado no ser la que los rusos pretenden ganar. A esto le llamo la sorpresa del juego largo.

Las fuerzas ucranianas se atrincheraron en puntos a lo largo de las rutas de los presuntos avances rusos y se aseguraron de convertir las ciudades clave en fortalezas. La información de EE.UU. era buena. Sabían, a pesar de los lloriqueos de Zelensky en los días previos a la operación, que el ataque iba a producirse. Los Estados Unidos querían que se produjera. Un ataque ruso era parte de la estrategia de EEUU para vencer a Rusia.

Todo el mundo en el lado ucraniano/OTAN/EE.UU. comprendía muy bien que los militares rusos iban a intentar evitar las bajas civiles y, al mismo tiempo, trabajar para tomar las zonas urbanas clave: Mariupol, Kherson, Izyum, etc. La marina y las fuerzas aéreas ucranianas nunca tuvieron un papel importante en este plan, salvo como medio para hostigar o perturbar a las fuerzas rusas y ganar puntos de propaganda cuando fuera posible. Las unidades clave motivadas ideológicamente, como las de los batallones territoriales como los conjuntos Azov, Aidar y Donbass, junto con las unidades regulares de primera línea como las brigadas de asalto aéreo o mecanizadas que estamos viendo en el frente de Donetsk, recibieron la mayor parte de su entrenamiento según el estándar de la OTAN. Fueron estas formaciones en las que los planificadores ucranianos/OTAN/USA anclaron su estrategia. Está claro que su papel era lanzar un ataque contra la RPD/RPL [Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk], como lo demuestra el aumento de los bombardeos y otros movimientos agresivos en las semanas previas al 24 de febrero; o arrastrar a los rusos a una guerra de desgaste a lo largo de líneas de defensa en gran parte estáticas si los rusos optaban por moverse primero. El plan incluía el acopio de suministros en las zonas urbanas de defensa y fortificaciones bien preparadas en el campo del Donbass. El mando y el control se establecieron en búnkeres y cuarteles generales más cercanos al frente. En el teatro de operaciones o en el ámbito nacional no había mucho que hacer porque las formaciones del este estaban destinadas a librar batallas principalmente locales sin contar con una gran intervención del ejército ucraniano en general, especialmente al este del Dniepr. Las estructuras de mando y control (C2) de la región oriental parecen haber sido diseñadas para resistir mejor los ataques iniciales rusos que las centrales de Kiev.

Por supuesto, los ataques rusos a los aeródromos, los cuarteles generales y los complejos de radares de defensa aérea fueron importantes y tuvieron un gran impacto en la capacidad ucraniana para luchar en la guerra a corto plazo; pero esa capacidad no era tan sofisticada ni necesaria para empezar, no estaba diseñada para ello. Una vez más, resultaba evidente que el principal esfuerzo de Estados Unidos en términos de preparación se destinó a las fuerzas terrestres ucranianas para "batirse" con los rusos en el terreno elegido por los ucranianos. La postura de las fuerzas ucranianas estaba dictada por la conciencia de que la guerra de maniobras a gran escala, que requiere una fuerte capacidad de C2, estaba en gran medida fuera de toda posibilidad, como sabían los ucranianos y la OTAN. Sin embargo, subestimaron la capacidad de interdicción rusa.

Hubo algunos que no recibieron el memorándum. Las unidades mecanizadas/motorizadas ucranianas, por ejemplo, especialmente en la zona de Kharkov, intentaron intervenir contra el avance ruso, o replegarse para reforzar las defensas dentro y alrededor de la ciudad. Luego descubrieron por las malas que habría sido mucho más inteligente permanecer en su lugar. Permanecer en el lugar, o limitar los movimientos a pequeñas unidades en vehículos de ruedas, forma parte de la norma de la OTAN para las fuerzas de la OTAN que se espera que luchen sin el beneficio de un paraguas de superioridad aérea de EE.UU. y todo lo que ello conlleva.

Así que tenemos la línea Sigfrido, las fortalezas y la Operación Werwolf con esteroides, armada con viejos misiles Tochka U para hacer las cosas más "divertidas". Supongo que los ucranianos podrían haber trasladado sus activos, como los MiG 29, fuera del país o redistribuir su flota (tal como estaba) a puertos amigos en el Mar Negro, pero entonces se habría perdido el valor propagandístico de mitos como el "fantasma ucraniano de Kiev". La disposición de estos activos, sin embargo, era un espectáculo secundario porque el plan ucraniano/OTAN estaba anclado en los elementos de tierra que he mencionado. 

Entonces, ¿por qué prepararon las cosas de esta manera? Creo que creían que los rusos no tendrían la capacidad de aguantar durante semanas o meses para conseguir sus objetivos. Parece que asumieron que si infligían bajas y detenían el avance ruso, entonces la guerra económica estadounidense y la propaganda mundial harían el resto en poco tiempo. Aquí es donde reside la sorpresa: no lo hicieron y no lo harán. A pesar de todo lo que se ha dicho sobre convertir a Ucrania en un Afganistán para los rusos, cuando Kiev, Bruselas y Washington empezaron a darse cuenta de que Rusia era mucho más resistente y más decidida de lo que habían imaginado y que estaba en ello a largo plazo -los ucranianos, los europeos, los estadounidenses y los canadienses no son afganos- ya era demasiado tarde. Además, como es habitual, los estadounidenses sobrevaloraron sus propias capacidades y al mismo tiempo las proyectaron sobre los ucranianos.

Desde el principio hubo graves errores de cálculo y fallos directos por parte de Ucrania, la OTAN y Estados Unidos. Los avances rusos a lo largo del eje sur y su capacidad para cruzar el Dniepr y tomar Kherson sobre la marcha, demuestran la mala preparación y, en mi opinión, la incompetencia de los planificadores y comandantes del personal ucraniano y de la OTAN. En todo el espectro de analistas de defensa occidentales ha habido consenso en que Kherson sería un objetivo importante para las fuerzas rusas que se desplazan desde Crimea. ¿Qué ocurrió en cambio? Incompetencia por parte de Ucrania. Tal vez sus planificadores esperaban que Mariupol fuera arrasada primero.

En cuanto a esto último, Mariupol ha ido exactamente como esperaba, hasta el punto de que los nazis ocuparon las posiciones que tenían y la táctica rusa/DPR de dividirlos en trozos más pequeños para ser masticados uno a uno. En cuanto al personal de la OTAN que puede haber quedado atrapado en la zona, sólo sé lo que he leído de los informes rusos. ¿Alguien esperaba el alivio de Kiev, aguantó demasiado tiempo, sólo para verse decepcionado y atrapado? Aquí es donde la destrucción rusa de las capacidades ucranianas de C2 puede haber pasado factura. Pero eso es suponer que la voluntad política de enviar ayuda existía y luego fue superada por los movimientos rusos. Quizás fue una combinación de ambas. A medida que se desarrolla el juego a largo plazo, la creación de las fortalezas dentro de los otros centros urbanos ha demostrado ser un callejón sin salida. Se han convertido en trampas mortales para las fuerzas ucranianas dentro y alrededor de ellas.









Imagen por satélite de los edificios dañados en el oeste de Mariupol, 12 de marzo de 2022.

Para empeorar las cosas para los ucranianos, la OTAN y los Estados Unidos, el mando ruso en Moscú y las fuerzas rusas sobre el terreno no han mostrado ningún indicio de cansarse de la lucha. Al contrario, están pasando a la fase 2 y se están preparando para destruir las fuerzas ucranianas al este del Dniepr hasta el último hombre. Si queda algún corredor abierto para los refuerzos ucranianos, sólo queda como vía de acceso a la gigantesca caldera rusa que los rusos se disponen a cerrar al este del Dniepr. Una vez completada esta tarea, la pregunta tiene que ser ¿cómo será la fase 3 (y la 4, 5, etc.)?
.....

Mientras tanto, en Europa, la población está cada vez más descontenta con el impacto que la guerra está teniendo en su estilo de vida. .... Si unimos todo esto con el enfoque tan diferente hacia la situación que muestran China e India, no es demasiado difícil ver cómo puede desarrollarse la sorpresa del juego a largo plazo. 

Los ucranianos fueron utilizados como medio para desangrar a los militares rusos mientras se llevaba a cabo una guerra a otro nivel contra el estado y el pueblo ruso. La estrategia era Siegfried/Festung en el frente, sanciones económicas y Blitzkrieg propagandística en la retaguardia - que es parte del frente de todos modos. La forma en que se han desplegado y empleado las fuerzas ucranianas muestra su papel en la guerra más amplia contra Rusia - que va a terminar costándoles al menos la mitad del país para nada".
......
Trad DeepL


----------



## Teuro (5 Abr 2022)

Martok dijo:


> Buenos dias.
> 
> Hay tres cosas que he aprendido en estos 10 años en burburbuja.
> 
> ...



Teorema:

*"Antivacunas" ∩ "Prorrusos" = "Antivacunas" ∪ "Prorrusos"*​


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

*Italia anuncia la expulsión de 30 diplomáticos rusos por seguridad nacional.*
El ministro de Exteriores italiano, Luigi di Maio, ha anunciado desde Berlín que se ha comunicado la expulsión de 30 diplomáticos de la embajada de *Rusia* por ser un riesgo "para la seguridad nacional" y siguiendo las decisiones que han tomado otros países europeos.

Di Maio, que se encuentra en Berlín para la conferencia del Grupo de apoyo a Moldavia, ha anunciado se convocó al embajador ruso en Italia, Sergei Razov, para comunicarle la expulsión de estos 30 diplomáticos considerados "persona non grata" y además, agrego que se produce "en el contexto de la situación actual de crisis consecuente a la injustificada agresión a *Ucrania* por parte de la Federación de *Rusia*".

Italia sigue así la decisión de expulsar a diplomáticos que ya habían tomado países como Dinamarca, Alemania o Francia en estas últimas horas, aunque no comunicó aún los plazos para que abandonen el país.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Abr 2022)

calópez no permite, debes subir a twitter primero


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

Rusia ahora va a ir a por todas y lo sabéis.

Tiene que enmascarar el fracaso en el norte. Miedo me dan.


----------



## coscorron (5 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Imágenes de la incautación por parte del FBI y Aduanas de eeuu del yate ruso en el puerto de Palma de Mallorca
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1013495



La soberanía española ya si eso la mandamos a la mierda ...


----------



## otroyomismo (5 Abr 2022)

Ya lo han comentados antes. Hay un video mas extendido donde se ve como a uno de los rusos que sigue vivo lo rematan abocajarro. Una ejecucion.


----------



## amcxxl (5 Abr 2022)

Todos los informes de guerra deben verse en este contexto:


----------



## Malevich (5 Abr 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Como anecdota, el primer cortocircuito lo sufri con este tipo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yugoslavia tuvo la mala suerte de que no había Internet ni medios alternativos y por tanto no se pudo conocer su versión.

La gente empieza a tener los huevos pelados, es cierto que la mayoría de la gente traga (y en España somos campeones del mundo en tragacionismo) pero cada vez hay más gente, poco a poco, consciente del engaño masivo o al menos "con la mosca tras la oreja". Evidentemente desde 2008 la desconfianza y el malestar se ha instalado en una parte de la sociedad en Europa y Norteamérica.
Yo leo muy poco los medios habituales, pero algunas noticias de la guerra he flipado con los comentarios, y sí, en el Inmundo especialmente. Todos aquí sabemos que el pis es de la CIA y el Inmundo del MI6...


----------



## .Kaikus (5 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Dedícale unas palabras al genocida Zerdensky



El enano Zelensky, en el video lleva unas zapatillas con suela ortopedica de 5 centimetros de altura y aun asi no creo que llegue al metro y medio de altura...

PD- A quien se le ocurre votar a un tullido deforme !!!.


----------



## otroyomismo (5 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Tengo un libro todavía de Fisica y Quimica de 3º de BUP que lo fllipas.




En los puntos verdes de mi City he encontrado "maravillas" que recojo y guardo. Hace poco este:





__





estructuras metalicas de edificios - altos horn - Comprar Libros de arquitectura en todocoleccion - 322394963


Comprar Libros de arquitectura. Estructuras metalicas de edificios - altos hornos de vizcaya. Lote 322394963




www.todocoleccion.net





Calculo de estructuras metalicas: fisica basica sobre estatica pero aplicada. Un libro "precioso". 

Y abandonado en mi curro unas cuantas cosillas de ecuaciones diferenciales y calculo integral que tienen mas años que yo


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (5 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No digais bobadas. BUP y COU se sacaban con la chorra .... Menuda hostia me llevé yo en 1º de Ingeniería Industrial ....    Aquéllo si que eran palabras mayores. No por la dificultad, por el volúmen .... pizarras y pizarras llenas de álgebra en cada clase de una hora .....



Pero es que la Uni de antes no es como la de ahora, me acuerdo yo en Químicas que sudores el primer año.


----------



## otroyomismo (5 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Imágenes de la incautación por parte del FBI y Aduanas de eeuu del yate ruso en el puerto de Palma de Mallorca
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1013495



A mi que me explique alguien que pintan Aduanas y el FBI usanos en el puerto de Mallorca.

Somos unos putos mariachis


----------



## otroyomismo (5 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No digais bobadas. BUP y COU se sacaban con la chorra .... Menuda hostia me llevé yo en 1º de Ingeniería Industrial ....    Aquéllo si que eran palabras mayores. No por la dificultad, por el volúmen .... pizarras y pizarras llenas de álgebra en cada clase de una hora .....



Eso tambien . Pero a pesar de todo, el BUP y el COU (que yo tambien me saque con la chorra) seria un dolor de cabeza para los chavales de hoy.


----------



## Bartleby (5 Abr 2022)

Cuando uno está seguro de sus pensamientos y sus teorías, ¿qué hay de malo en escuchar a otros?.

Desde el punto de vista de la verdad, que a priori debería de ser lo más importante, pero que de facto es lo que menos importa. La prohibición de los medios de comunicación afines a Rusia es un error, porque ello causará todo tipo de suspicacias sobre la información que recibimos.


----------



## otroyomismo (5 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Teorema:
> 
> *"Antivacunas" ∩ "Prorrusos" = "Antivacunas" ∪ "Prorrusos"*​



Si se trata de "antivacunas COVID" te lo compro (es algo que ya pensaba desde hace tiempo).

Conozco bastantes casos incluso fuera del foro


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Abr 2022)

No tiene sentido alimentar a lapoblación para luego matarla:


----------



## Michael_Knight (5 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El JEMAD cree que Putin "ya ha perdido la batalla" y su plan inicial ha fallado "estrepitosamente"*
> El Jefe de Estado Mayor de la Defensa (JEMAD), almirante general Teodoro López Calderón, cree que el plan inicial de *Rusia* en la *guerra en Ucrania* "ha fallado estrepitosamente" y *Vladimir Putin* "ya ha perdido la batalla" a nivel político y estratégico, cosechando un gran "desprestigio internacional" y perdiendo la oportunidad de "ser una voz importante" en el contexto internacional.
> 
> El JEMAD ha analizado la ofensiva militar de* Rusia *durante su participación en un desayuno informativo del Fórum Europa, donde no se ha atrevido a aventurar la evolución del *conflicto* pero sí ha reconocido como poco probable un alto el fuego perdurable a corto plazo debido a la resistencia de* Ucrania* y a la reacción rusa reorganizando su estrategia.
> ...



Nada, ni caso, ¿qué sabrá un general de guerra? Yo sólo me fío del panel de ejpertos putinianos de burbuja.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Malevich (5 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Cosas raras del tardofranquismo…había cursos para aprender ruso. Y además se fomentaba desde lugares extraños como la OJE.



Es que la degeneración maniquea y sectaria de las democracias occidentales es increíble.
El fin de semana en su artículo de fondo en el abc del sionazi Juaristi exigía el cierre del Cervantes en Moscú y su traslado a Kiev.
En la época de Franco se distinguía perfectamente entre la URSS como régimen y la ideología comunista y el pueblo ruso y su cultura e historia. Dudo que a nadie le metieran en una lista negra por sacar un libro de Tolstoi de la biblioteca. Ahora, todo se andará. Testimonios de divisionarios hablaban de la bondad y sencillez del pueblo ruso y el buen trato entre ellos y los civiles, muy diferente del que tenían los alemanes...

En los años finales del régimen incluso hubo ciertas relaciones comerciales muy discretas, Ramón Mendoza por ejemplo fue uno de los empresarios que participaron.


----------



## kelden (5 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pero es que la Uni de antes no es como la de ahora, me acuerdo yo en Químicas que sudores el primer año.



Hombre .... tampoco me parece buen sistema el de entonces. Mucho volúmen y poca comprensión de las cosas.


----------



## bigmaller (5 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Nada, ni caso, ¿qué sabrá un general de guerra? Yo sólo me fío del panel de ejpertos putinianos de burbuja.



Un general de guerra sabe mucho. Otra cosa es lo que te cuente.


----------



## otroyomismo (5 Abr 2022)

fuente?


----------



## Michael_Knight (5 Abr 2022)

*La alcaldesa de un pueblo cerca de Kyiv y su familia, hallados en una fosa con las manos atadas*

*Olga Sukhenko, de 50 años, su esposo y su hijo fueron secuestrados por las fuerzas rusas el 24 de marzo*

A medida que pasan los días, tras la retirada rusa de pueblos y ciudades cercanos a Kyiv por parte de las tropas ucranianas, van saliendo a la luz las atrocidades contra los civiles cometidas presuntamente por los soldados de Rusia. La masacre de Bucha es, de momento, el ejemplo más mortífero, pero la barbarie también ha marcado otras localidades de sus alrededores como Motyzhyn, a 30 kilómetros más al sur y a 40 kilómetros al oeste de la capital ucraniana. 


Los cuerpos de la alcaldesa de esta pequeña población, el de su esposo, el de su hijo y el de un hombre, fueron descubiertos en una fosa excavada bajo un pinar cercano a la casa de la edil. La policía mostró ayer sus cadáveres, medio enterrados, a los periodistas internacionales. El cuerpo inerte de otro hombre fue hallado en un pequeño pozo del jardín. Las cinco personas tenía las manos atadas en la espalda. 







Los cuerpos de la alcaldesa, su esposo, su hijo y otro hombre, enterrados en una fosa común, en Motyzhyn

La alcaldesa Olga Sukhenko, de 50 años, su esposo y su hijo, fueron secuestrados por las fuerzas rusas el 24 de marzo, según ha explicado la policía a las agencias de noticias internacionales. El matrimonio se habían negado a colaborar con los soldados rusos, de acuerdo con el testimonio de vecinos del pueblo recogido por la agencia France Presse.


Desde que empezó la invasión rusa, llamada por el Kremlin "operación militar especial", el pasado 24 de febrero, las tropas rusas han secuestrado a otros alcaldes ucranianos a medida que tomaban el control de ciudades. El 11 de marzo, el alcalde de Melitópol, en el sur del país, fue arrestado por la fuerza por los soldados rusos y liberado unos días después a cambio de prisioneros rusos. 


En los últimos días, los soldados rusos se han retirado de la región de Kyiv y el norte del país para concentrar sus esfuerzos militares en el este del país. Atrás, un rastro de destrucción y muerte. 


La alcaldesa de un pueblo cerca de Kyiv y su familia, hallados en una fosa con las manos atadas


----------



## .Kaikus (5 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los chavales de ahora no podrían sacar el BUP y el COU, ni de coña. Basta con comparar los libros de texto que teníamos con los de hoy en día. No hay color.



Hoy en dia les enseñan una historia fictia...









Un libro para niños dice que Cataluña fundó el "Imperio Romano Catalán"


La deriva independentista llega a los más pequeños en forma de libro con una peculiar visión de la historia de Cataluña. La Plataforma Aragonesa No Hablamos Catalán (PANHC) ha denunciado la manipulación histórica de un libro editado para niños.La obra titulada ‘Petita història de Catalunya’, de...




okdiario.com









Portada del libro 'Petita història de Catalunya'.

*JUANAN JIMÉNEZ*

08/09/2016 09:55
ACTUALIZADO: 08/09/2016 09:55


La deriva independentista llega a los más pequeños en forma de libro con una peculiar visión de la historia de Cataluña. La Plataforma Aragonesa No Hablamos Catalán (PANHC) ha denunciado la manipulación histórica de un libro editado para niños.
La obra titulada ‘Petita història de Catalunya’, de la editorial Mediterrània, está plagada de «barbaridades y mentiras históricas», denuncian desde PANHC. Como explican, en su primera página «*puede verse un mapa en el que aparece el Imperio Romano Catalán* y que, lógicamente, incluía los actuales territorios de Aragón, Navarra, sur de Francia, Comunidad Valenciana e Islas Baleares».
Pero a medida que avanzan los años y se construye la historia, el relato distorsiona de forma torticera la propia historia de Aragón. «Citan Ribagorza como uno de los condados catalanes sin importarles respetar ni la historia ni la verdad», denuncian desde la plataforma. «Más adelante», añaden, «nos encontramos con el *origen de la bandera de Cataluña*, que no es otro que el que cuenta una leyenda en la que el protagonista, Guifré el Pilós (Wifredo el Velloso) ‘con los dedos manchados de sangre dibujó cuatro barras rojas encima del escudo de color amarillo’. Así se explica el nacimiento de la ‘senyera’, la bandera de nuestro país (Cataluña)».
En otro capitulo, llegado el siglo XIII los historiadores de ‘Petita Història de Catalunya’ retocan de nuevo la verdad y aseguran que «en el siglo XII el nombre de Cataluña ya se utilizaba en los documentos oficiales de la Corte Real» y cómo «el afán de poder del conde catalán (Ramon Berenguer IV) iba mucho más allá y para ampliar su dominio se casó con la princesa *Petronila de Aragón*, de manera que el Principado de Cataluña y el Reino de Aragón -situado justo al lado- compartieron rey».
También resulta curioso comprobar cómo «*Cataluña se convirtió en una de las grandes potencias del Mediterráneo*» y cómo Jaime I obtuvo una «victoria catalana» en la «conquista de Valencia». Además, «el rey Alfonso el Magnánimo conquistó Nápoles en el punto álgido de la expansión catalana».
Al seguir avanzando en la historia, denuncian asimismo desde la plataforma que, según esta obra, «en el siglo XV existió el rey Fernando II de Cataluña y Aragón» y que en 1714, bajo el mandato de Felipe V, «se prohibió hablar catalán» y «*Cataluña dejó de ser un Principado independiente para entrar a formar parte de España*».
La indignación de la PANHC se centra en las propias instituciones aragonesas, a las que piden una reacción ante esta versión interesada y sectaria de la historia de Cataluña que toca de lleno a la propia historia del Reino de Aragón. Se preguntan «si las Administraciones aragonesas se decidirán a actuar con contundencia alguna vez ante las vejaciones constantes que los aragoneses y nuestra historia sufrimos constantemente».
«*Muchos de los libros de historia editados en Cataluña continúan falsificando el pasado de dicha comunidad autónoma* y, a su vez, marginando y manipulando la historia de Aragón», denuncian desde la Plataforma. Y añaden, «quizá lo más preocupante y vergonzoso es que, en muchísimas ocasiones, estas mentiras históricas se realizan en publicaciones que van dirigidas a los más pequeños con el fin de adoctrinarlos. Y saben aquello de «Una mentira repetida mil veces se convierte en una verdad».


----------



## Billy Ray (5 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Nada, ni caso, ¿qué sabrá un general de guerra? Yo sólo me fío del panel de ejpertos putinianos de burbuja.



Hay opiniones de otros muchos militares en sentido contrario, el último que leí de un suizo, pero incluso de yanquis y españoles. En activo, ojo.


----------



## bigmaller (5 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia ahora va a ir a por todas y lo sabéis.
> 
> Tiene que enmascarar el fracaso en el norte. Miedo me dan.



Como? Le das la vuelta a la tortilla??

Asi que van a por la costa y el este.. .. Por el fracaso del norte.... A por todas....


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Abr 2022)

P.L. News


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Magick (5 Abr 2022)

Italia ha expulsado a 30 diplomáticos rusos que prestaban servicios en la Embajada como _persona non grata_. 
Ministro de exteriores Di Maio: "Razones de seguridad nacional"


----------



## Neton86 (5 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Pero si hasta la wikipedia indica que la calavera es utilizada por tropas desde la edad media. Hay óleos de húsares con ella en la boina ya en 1700.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Tu si que vives alejado de la realidad. Tanto en el ejército ruso, como en las milicias del Dombas hay Nacionalsocialistas.

En 2014 grupos internacionales nacionalsocialistas como Serbian Action, húngaros de la Legión of ST. Stephen, etc estuvieron apoyando en DPR y LPR. 




Lo que lleva ese hombre en la chaqueta es una calavera Totenkopf de las Waffen SS, y no pasa nada por reconocerlo.

La Unidad Nacional Rusa de Barkashov

DSHRG Rusich

Grupo Wagner


----------



## Ramonmo (5 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Nada, ni caso, ¿qué sabrá un general de guerra? Yo sólo me fío del panel de ejpertos putinianos de burbuja.



Los generales en España son puestos políticos, como un diputado o un delegado contra la violencia de jenaro.


----------



## .Kaikus (5 Abr 2022)

*La version oficial de la Nato y de los ukros; "los soldados rusos en retirada, rematan a sus heridos, con un tiro en la nuca".*


----------



## arriondas (5 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Hoy en dia les enseñan una historia fictia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Igualito que en Ucrania. La manipulación de la historia difundida a través de la enseñanza nos lleva a los escenarios de sobra conocidos


----------



## CEMENTITOS (5 Abr 2022)

Neton86 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1013524
> Ver archivo adjunto 1013525
> Ver archivo adjunto 1013526
> Ver archivo adjunto 1013527
> ...



Por supuesto que hay nacionalsocialistas.
Y rubios, y morenos, y altos y bajos.
Pero no por ello vamos diciendo que el ejército ruso está lleno de enanos con melena negra.
Se llama distribución normal.









Distribución normal - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





Que ganas teneis de hacer perder el tiempo.


----------



## Al-paquia (5 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> *La alcaldesa de un pueblo cerca de Kyiv y su familia, hallados en una fosa con las manos atadas*
> 
> *Olga Sukhenko, de 50 años, su esposo y su hijo fueron secuestrados por las fuerzas rusas el 24 de marzo*
> 
> ...



Serían nazis.

Venga putincels, a justificar barbaridades.


----------



## .Kaikus (5 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Si te joden las vías a ver como llevas los tanques desde paises Otan



Con camiones, remolcados en gondolas...


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Abr 2022)

Cuando la Scrip comete un fallo de racord


----------



## CEMENTITOS (5 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia ahora va a ir a por todas y lo sabéis.
> 
> Tiene que enmascarar el fracaso en el norte. Miedo me dan.



¿Que fracaso?


----------



## Torrente Ballester (5 Abr 2022)

Sigo sin entender nada...

*








EEUU aumenta en un 43% la importación de petroleo ruso en la última semana


Moscú, 3 abr (Sputnik).- Estados Unidos incrementó en un 43 por ciento, o 100.000 barriles por día, los suministros de crudo desde Rusia durante la última semana, comunicó este domingo el secretari…




www.elpais.cr






 *


----------



## Neton86 (5 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Por supuesto que hay nacionalsocialistas.
> Y rubios, y morenos, y altos y bajos.
> Pero no por ello vamos diciendo que el ejército ruso está lleno de enanos con melena negra.
> Se llama distribución normal.
> ...



Estoy aportando información a lo que comentais simplemente


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

*La CE confirma que Josep Borrell y Ursula von der Leyen viajarán a Varsovia este fin de semana para reunirse con Zelenski.*
El portavoz de la Comisión Europea ha confirmado que este sábado *Josep Borrell* y *Ursula von der Leyen* viajarán a Varsovia para mantener un encuentro con el presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*.

La reunión tendrá lugar "antes del evento de compromiso #StandUpForUkraine el sábado en Varsovia", escribió en Twitter el portavoz de la UE, Eric Mamer.


----------



## .Kaikus (5 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Seamos sinceros, democracia real no hay en casi ningún país de Europa Occidental, desde luego no en Rusia, ni en Ucrania. Está bastante "desnaturalizada" en Polonia y Hungría. En España parece que más o menos la tenemos, más por obligación que por convicción.



La unica democracia real era la ateniense, solo votaban los hombres que habian realizado el servicio militar, *a mano alzada, a la vista de todos...


*

PD- No votaban las mujeres, no votaban los tullidos, no votaban los inmigrantes, no votaban los esclavos (les funcionaba bastante bien).


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

*Batet espera que Zelenski se lleve un compromiso "firme" de que España va a luchar por los valores europeos.*
La presidenta del Congreso, Meritxell Batet, ha trasladado que espera que el presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*, se lleve de la comparecencia que acoge esta tarde la Cámara Baja el compromiso "firme" de que* España* va a estar "al pie del cañón para luchar por los valores europeos" y en la defensa, tanto del derecho internacional como de la soberanía de los estados.

"Estamos dispuestos a darle toda la visibilidad y acogida en España para que este tema continúe en la retina de todos y cada uno de los ciudadanos", ha destacado la presidenta de la Cámara Baja en una entrevista en TVE.

Batet ha puesto en valor la importancia de escuchar el testimonio directo de *Zelenski*, "dándole también proyección internacional" y "haciendo que este tema no pierda actualidad y sea de los primeros en la agenda política".


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (5 Abr 2022)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> Sigo sin entender nada...
> 
> *
> 
> ...




Sin duda una de las claves más evidentes, mientras nos matamos el gánster del barrio se come la merienda detrás de la puerta.
Y ojo..
El malo se la vende en silencio.
Porque ninguno de los dos dice nada? Ni Rusia, ni EEUU no dicen nada.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Abr 2022)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> Sigo sin entender nada...
> 
> *
> 
> ...



El objetivo es hacer un reset a Europa con objeto de facilitar el desvío de recursos a USA y Asia…no hay para todos. Es lo que hay.


----------



## bubibartra (5 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Sin duda una de las claves más evidentes, mientras nos matamos el gánster del barrio se come la merienda detrás de la puerta.
> Y ojo..
> El malo se la vende en silencio.
> Porque ninguno de los dos dice nada? Ni Rusia, ni EEUU no dicen nada.



Rusia si dice,este aumento del petróleo está en todos los medios rusos. El que no habla es USA...


----------



## Expected (5 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El objetivo es hacer un reset a Europa con objeto de facilitar el desvío de recursos a USA y Asia…no hay para todos. Es lo que hay.



Y luego era Aznar el que nos metió en la Guerra de Irak...,manda huevos. Y los podemitas callados cual putaetarras


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

*El alcalde de Bucha: "Los rusos han hecho un safari entre mi gente y los han matado por diversión"*
La última foto que circula en los chats es la de una familia asesinada. Una cama y cuatro cuerpos. Abajo está la hija, tendrá unos seis años. Está sin ropa, con las manos atadas con lo que parece una gasa blanca, la misma que le envuelve la boca y el mentón. No se ve su cara, sólo el agujero de bala directo al corazón.

"¿Por qué esta maldad?", se pregunta *Anatoly Fedoruk*, alcalde desde 1998 de *Bucha*, la ciudad a 37 kilómetros de *Kiev* que se ha convertido en el escenario de lo inimaginable. El número de muertos aún no está claro, "pero estamos hablando de cientos de personas asesinadas, torturadas, arrojadas a fosas comunes", dice Fedoruk.










El alcalde de Bucha: "Los rusos han hecho un safari entre mi gente y los han matado por diversión"


La última foto que circula en los chats es la de una familia asesinada. Una cama y cuatro cuerpos. Abajo está la hija, tendrá unos seis años. Está sin ropa, con las manos...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (5 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Con camiones, remolcados en gondolas...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1013551



Ya, pero el gasto es mayor y necesitas más personal y recursos de combustibles que te escasean.


----------



## Trajanillo (5 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia ahora va a ir a por todas y lo sabéis.
> 
> Tiene que enmascarar el fracaso en el norte. Miedo me dan.



Fiel a tu cita a la misma hora todos los días, empiezo a pensar que es tu puesto de trabajo.

Bueno al grano, el fracaso del norte? No dijo Rusia que para favorecer las negociaciones de paz se retiraban del norte?


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

*Josep Borrell: "Zelenski necesita menos aplausos y más acciones firmes para apoyar su resistencia"*
El alto representante de la UE para Asuntos Exteriores,* Josep Borrell*, ha calificado de "crímenes de guerra" la masacre de civiles en *Bucha* y ha afirmado, en una entrevista en la cadena Cope, que "es lo suficientemente terrible y por supuesto hay que mostrar nuestra indignación y nuestro rechazo". Lo que necesita *Zelenski* insiste "es menos aplausos y más ayudas, más acciones firmes para apoyar su resistencia armada y penalizar al* Kremlin *económica y financieramente".

El presidente de *Ucrania*, que hoy intervendrá en el Congreso de los Diputados para recabar apoyos para su país en su defensa frente a la invasión "necesita que se aligeren nuevas sanciones. Mientras decidimos qué hacer con la importación de la energía rusa, que lo que está haciendo es financiar la *guerra*, hay que ayudarles de forma más rápida y coordinada. Las *guerras* se ganan con armas y debilitando al enemigo económicamente" ha recordado.


----------



## Mongolo471 (5 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Y luego era Aznar el que nos metió en la Guerra de Irak...,manda huevos. Y los podemitas callados cual putaetarras



No era la guerra que les molaba, todavía estaba en sus sueños húmedos, "la guerra" de Pol Pot o del terrorismo de ETA y Grapo.


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Fiel a tu cita a la misma hora todos los días, empiezo a pensar que es tu puesto de trabajo.
> 
> Bueno al grano, el fracaso del norte? No dijo Rusia que para favorecer las negociaciones de paz se retiraban del norte?



Calla joio que me descubres....


----------



## Trajanillo (5 Abr 2022)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> Sigo sin entender nada...
> 
> *
> 
> ...



No hace falta entender mucho, EEUU está en modo refrán.

"Haz lo que yo digo, pero no lo que yo haga"

El pastizal que deben estar dando a los dirigentes europedos por arruinar europa debe ser obsceno.

Aunque a ver si les sale el tiro por la culata y empiezan a salir gobiernos no "adecuados" en Europa. Una Lepen por aquí, un Orban por allá


----------



## filets (5 Abr 2022)

Si fuera Rusia me quedaba quieto sin avanzar más y atricherando y reconstruyendo el territorio conquistado
A ver como hace UKR para seguir pagando 9K€ al mes a los mercenarios con toda su infraestructura derroida
A ver que pasa con Dimitry cuando su Olga Refugee deje de enviarle mensajes porque esta ocupada tragando grumo de alfota aleman
Y a ver que pasa con los delincuentes de todo pelaje armados hasta los dientes con grandes cantidades de municion cuando lleven un par de semanas ociosos porque en el frente no pasa nada


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

Es asqueroso ver el nivel de influencia que ha conseguido Rusia en las redes sociales. 

Parece mentira que Trump esté baneado de twitter, y las embajadas y ministerios rusos sigan teniendo sus cuentas y hacer propaganda de mierda en esta puta y criminal invasion..


----------



## .Kaikus (5 Abr 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



No se atreveran a pisar Kiev, los yankies pueden derribar su avion o bombardear el tren...


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mongolo471 (5 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Si fuera Rusia me quedaba quieto sin avanzar más y atricherando y reconstruyendo el territorio conquistado
> A ver como hace UKR para seguir pagando 9K€ al mes a los mercenarios con toda su infraestructura derroida
> A ver que pasa con Dimitry cuando su Olga Refugee deje de enviarle mensajes porque esta ocupada tragando grumo de alfota aleman
> Y a ver que pasa con los delincuentes de todo pelaje armados hasta los dientes con grandes cantidades de municion cuando lleven un par de semanas ociosos porque en el frente no pasa nada



Ocurrirá como con las dos guerras de Iraq, nada, salvo guerra civil.


----------



## Teuro (5 Abr 2022)

La definición de "terraplanista" en este foro se aplica a aquellos que en una fe ciega en algo les lleva a no reconocer la realidad a pesar de la existencia de pruebas científicas irrefutables.

Pues bien, pruebas irrefutables que solamente no ven los terraplanistas:

Rusia ha entrado militarmente en Ucrania = Invasión.
Hay 4 millones de refugiados ucranianos huyendo de la "operación especial" exiliándose a otras naciones = ¿Limpieza étnica?.
Ciudades destruidas = guerra.
No se puede conjeturar más teorías ignorando esas realidades.


----------



## coscorron (5 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> No hace falta entender mucho, EEUU está en modo refrán.
> 
> "Haz lo que yo digo, pero no lo que yo haga"
> 
> ...



Si la función de la UE era mejorar el bienestar de sus ciudadanos esta claro que ha fracasado .. La institución e incluso la misma idea se han convertido en un lastre más que en una ayuda y esto lo esta acelarando. En la última crisis la UE se comporto con los PIGS de manera totalmente insolidaria y ahora va a ser peor. En todo caso si eso ocurre EEUU también gana. Hay que reconocerselo su estrategía ya era ganadora y solamente había una jugada que la hacía perder y era una Europa unida que nunca existió. Cada paisicillo por su cuenta seguramente conseguiran mejores resultados.


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Teuro (5 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Por supuesto que hay nacionalsocialistas.
> Y rubios, y morenos, y altos y bajos.
> Pero no por ello vamos diciendo que el ejército ruso está lleno de enanos con melena negra.
> Se llama distribución normal.
> ...



¿Hay más nazis en Ucrania que en Rusia? ¿Hay estadísticas? ¿Hasta cuando hay que "desnazificar"?.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Abr 2022)

Al jefe de estos bestias lo reciben en olor de multitudes los tribunos españoes esta tarde:


----------



## Teuro (5 Abr 2022)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> Sigo sin entender nada...
> 
> *
> 
> ...



De primero de economía inglesa y francesa: Haz dinero allá donde puedas sin miramientos éticos.


----------



## coscorron (5 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hay 4 millones de refugiados ucranianos huyendo de la "operación especial" exiliándose a otras naciones = ¿Limpieza étnica?.



Ponle más interrogante porque una limpieza étnica no es equivalente a millones de personas que huyen de la guerra ... para eso hace falta que el ejercito invasor obligue a esas personas a abandonar la zona o cree una situación más alla de la propia guerra que les obligue a ello y no, el ejercito ruso no esta forzando a la gente a huir de su casa.


----------



## Impresionante (5 Abr 2022)

Así son los ucronazis guenos


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## coscorron (5 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Al jefe de estos bestias lo reciben en olor de multitudes los tribunos españoes esta tarde:



Sabes porque ... Pues porque lo han hecho todos y solamente por eso. Así es nuestro congreso tarda en darse cuenta pero luego reaccionan y se unen rápido al rebaño como les pide el pastor ... Es la oveja tonta que necesita ver antes por donde va el resto de la manada porque ella no sola no sabe seguir el camino al establo.


----------



## lasoziedad (5 Abr 2022)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> Sigo sin entender nada...
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Llegados al absurdo continuo que estamos viviendo debe ser para poder vendernos ellos el petroleo y asi Europa no paga la guerra de Putin y tal y tal... será por eso, porque USA no tiene suficiente para vender a la UE.


----------



## vil. (5 Abr 2022)

Cuidado con esto... es grave, muy grave, lo que está diciendo es que en realidad EE.UU. BLOQUEA EL PAGO de la DEUDA RUSA... o lo que viene a ser lo mismo, EE.UU. puede estar haciendo DEFAULT con respeto de sus pertenencias de DOLARES...

Y digo CUIDADO con esto y a seguir porque es en cierto sentido el mismo problema que llevó a la crisis del 73... en aquel momento EE.UU. fue incapaz de hacer frente a la entrega de ORO FISICO que específicamete Francia y Alemania querían exigir...

En la alocución de PUTIN algo que no se remarco demasiado fue que el propio presidente ruso vino a decir algo tal que así: que la retención de los fondos rusos era en realidad un impago de obligaciones o un DEFAULT de europeos y americanos...

Así que... CUIDADIN, CUIDADIN que lo mismo esta guerra es más chunga de lo que parece y DESCUBRE DESNUDECES bastante más inauditas de lo que pensaríamos...


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La definición de "terraplanista" en este foro se aplica a aquellos que en una fe ciega en algo les lleva a no reconocer la realidad a pesar de la existencia de pruebas científicas irrefutables.
> 
> Pues bien, pruebas irrefutables que solamente no ven los terraplanistas:
> 
> ...



¿Has visto el video que he puesto en spoiler donde se castra a un soldado ruso? lo buscas, lo miras sin vomitar y luego me cuentas, imbecil.


----------



## Jotagb (5 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Es asqueroso ver el nivel de influencia que ha conseguido Rusia en las redes sociales.
> 
> Parece mentira que Trump esté baneado de twitter, y las embajadas y ministerios rusos sigan teniendo sus cuentas y hacer propaganda de mierda en esta puta y criminal invasion..


----------



## lasoziedad (5 Abr 2022)

*CNN: EEUU ocultó un misil supersónico para no escalar la tensión con Rusia*

Estados Unidos aprobó hace unas semanas* el ensayo del lanzamiento de un misil supersónico y decidió ocultarlo para evitar la escalada y acusaciones con Rusia*. Según ha informado un funcionario de Defensa estadounidense a la CNN, el lanzamiento se produjo días antes de que el presidente Joe Biden viajase a Bruselas para reunirse con los líderes europeos.

“El arma hipersónica de respiración aérea (HAWC por sus siglas en inglés) fue lanzado desde un bombardero B-52 frente a la costa occidental”, explicó la fuente. El misil se elevó por encima de los 65.000 pies *(unos 20.000 metros)* y viajó durante más de 300 millas *(965 kilómetros)*. El misil HAWC utiliza la energía cinética para destruir el objetivo.

Se conoce también que el lanzamiento se produjo días después de que Rusia asegurase haber empleado su propio misil hipersónico, *el Kinzhal*, en la invasión de Ucrania. Lloyd Austin, el secretario de Defensa estadounidense, explicó en su momento el lanzamiento del Kinzhal ruso no significaba “un cambio de juego”, si bien el secretario de prensa del Pentágono, John Kirby, dijo que era* “difícil” conocer la justificación del lanzamiento ruso*, pues el objetivo del Kinzhal fue un almacén de municiones en el oeste de Ucrania. Para Kirby, el misil es algo “bastante significativo” *como para apuntar “un objetivo como ese”.*


----------



## Jotagb (5 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La CE confirma que Josep Borrell y Ursula von der Leyen viajarán a Varsovia este fin de semana para reunirse con Zelenski.*
> El portavoz de la Comisión Europea ha confirmado que este sábado *Josep Borrell* y *Ursula von der Leyen* viajarán a Varsovia para mantener un encuentro con el presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*.
> 
> La reunión tendrá lugar "antes del evento de compromiso #StandUpForUkraine el sábado en Varsovia", escribió en Twitter el portavoz de la UE, Eric Mamer.


----------



## Teuro (5 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Ponle más interrogante porque una limpieza étnica no es equivalente a millones de personas que huyen de la guerra ... para eso hace falta que el ejercito invasor obligue a esas personas a abandonar la zona o cree una situación más alla de la propia guerra que les obligue a ello y no, el ejercito ruso no esta forzando a la gente a huir de su casa.



Hay formas más sutiles, amables, éticas y sofisticadas de hacer limpieza étnica que dar tiros en la nuca y lanzar al muerto a una fosa común o incinerarlo. A pesar de todo, el resultado es exactamente el mismo: Me quedo la zona con población afín a mis intenciones y "elimino" a la disidencia.


----------



## Arraki (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (5 Abr 2022)

*Señor líbranos del MAL!!!!*

*Von der Leyen y Borrell viajarán a Kiev para encontrarse con Zelenski

El encuentro tendrá lugar en medio del debate por endurecer las sanciones tras la masacre de Bucha*



La presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, y el jefe de la diplomacia europea, Josep Borrell, viajarán esta semana a Kiev para encontrarse con el presidente ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski. A pesar de que aún no se ha concretado la fecha exacta de la reunión, se sabe que tendrá lugar antes del sábado, cuando presidirán un evento para recaudar fondos de apoyo a Ucrania en Varsovia.









Von der Leyen y Borrell viajarán a Kiev para encontrarse con Zelenski


El encuentro tendrá lugar en medio del debate por endurecer las sanciones tras la masacre de Bucha




www.elcorreo.com






*Señor líbranos del MAL!!!!*


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## vil. (5 Abr 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> Rusia si dice,este aumento del petróleo está en todos los medios rusos. El que no habla es USA...



Y dicen esos medios en qué moneda paga... porque aquí está el quid de la cuestión...


----------



## Mongolo471 (5 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Así son los ucronazis guenos



Cuántos espías rusos habrá en ucrania, se nota mucho cuando no aciertan ni a una moneda de 1 céntimo de euro con cientos de cohetes, a cuando le dan a una mosca entre los ojos.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Tails (5 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La unica democracia real era la ateniense, solo votaban los hombres que habian realizado el servicio militar, *a mano alzada, a la vista de todos...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1013565
> *
> ...



Los de familia acomodada votaban sin hacer el servicio militar


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Egam (5 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> esta claro que España debe ayudar a Alemania en estos aciagos momentos por lo que deberíamos acoger en madrid y su provincia 600000 ukraninas para aliviar a los alemanes



Uff, to no has hablado mucho con ucranianas... Te veo poniendo visillos


----------



## risto mejido (5 Abr 2022)

creo que ya lo dijo el fondo vanguard y blackrock , que europa estaba acabada, yo me pregunte coom lo sabian y ahora veo todo esto, y lo entiendo


----------



## Jotagb (5 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>






rejon dijo:


>


----------



## Jotagb (5 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Malevich (5 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La unica democracia real era la ateniense, solo votaban los hombres que habian realizado el servicio militar, *a mano alzada, a la vista de todos...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1013565
> *
> ...



Y aún así esa democracia condenó a muerte a Sócrates, o encumbró a gentuza como Alcibíades.


----------



## Teuro (5 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Has visto el video que he puesto en spoiler donde se castra a un soldado ruso? lo buscas, lo miras sin vomitar y luego me cuentas, imbecil.



Se están haciendo animaladas en la guerra, y en el caso ucraniano filmadas y distribuidas con oscuros objetivos como asustar, vengarse y encolerizar al invasor, pero la base de todo es lo que he enumerado: Una invasión y 4 millones de refugiados. Detrás de eso: Batallas, destrucción de ciudades, bombardeos, soldados carbonizados en tanques, traiciones, espionaje, ejecuciones de prisioneros, mentiras, muchas mentiras, manipulaciones, propaganda, ejecuciones de ciudadanos rivales, torturas, etc.


----------



## lasoziedad (5 Abr 2022)

*Posibles sanciones a la importación de petróleo*

Los 27 miembros de la Unión Europea discuten sanciones sobre las* importaciones de carbón y petróleo rusos tras el descubrimiento de un gran número de cadáveres en la región de Kiev*, indicó un responsable europeo en Luxemburgo.

"Hay discusiones sobre *qué puede hacerse en el sector de la energía, como el carbón y el petróleo*", declaró el comisario europeo de Comercio, Valdis Dombrovskis, antes de una reunión de ministros de Finanzas de la UE en Luxemburgo para debatir un quinto paquete de sanciones contra Rusia.

"Para la Comisión Europea, *es definitivamente una opción. Pero necesitamos encontrar un consenso entre los Estados miembros*", admitió. La aprobación de sanciones requiere unanimidad en el bloque, que está dividido al respecto.


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

Aquí está la lista completa de las pérdidas de combate rusas, actualizada diariamente, a través del excelente RT 
@KyivIndependent


Los militares rusos muertos ahora representan el 10% de la fuerza total que invadió Ucrania.

Ese número no incluye a los heridos, lo que lleva el total fuera de combate a más del 30 %.


----------



## Impresionante (5 Abr 2022)

MOSCÚ (Sputnik) — El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia acusó a los militares ucranianos de haber realizado "otro montaje" a las afueras de Kiev, esta vez en la aldea de Moschún, para después responsabilizar nuevamente a las tropas rusas de la presunta matanza de civiles.
El portavoz de Defensa, general mayor Ígor Konashénkov, dijo que "en la tarde del 4 de abril, los efectivos del 72 centro de operaciones informativas y psicológicas realizaron en la localidad de Moschún, a 23 kilómetros al noroeste de Kiev, otra escenificación filmando a los civiles presuntamente asesinados por las fuerzas rusas para luego difundir el video en los medios occidentales".
Konashénkov agregó que los servicios de seguridad ucranianos hacen montajes similares estos días en Sumi, Konotop y otras ciudades.
La aldea de Moschún, de menos de mil habitantes, se encuentra en el mismo distrito que Bucha, el escenario de la presunta matanza de centenares de civiles que el Ministerio de Defensa ruso califica de "montaje escenificado" *para desprestigiar a Rusia.*


----------



## visaman (5 Abr 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



como trio ejem...........................................................ays


----------



## lasoziedad (5 Abr 2022)

*Rusia dice que destruyó un centro de entrenamiento de fuerzas ucranianas en el sur del país*

El* Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia* aseguró hoy que las tropas rusas destruyeron un *centro de entrenamiento de las fuerzas de operaciones especiales de Ucrania* que también fue utilizado supuestamente para *alojar a mercenarios extranjeros.*

El ataque se produjo durante la noche en la ciudad portuaria de *Ochákiv*, en la región de *Mykoláiv*, en el sur de Ucrania, según indicó en su parte militar matutino el portavoz de Defensa, *Igor Konashénkov.*

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lanzaron *misiles de largo alcance y de alta precisión* para destruir el centro de entrenamiento, añadió. 
Las tropas rusas continuaron además con su *estrategia de inhabilitar depósitos de combustible *en Ucrania, a fin de tratar de *cortar el abastecimiento de las fuerzas ucranianas. *


----------



## NS 4 (5 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ Alguien me puede decir en qué bando está el comunismo?



Qué comunismo...? No hay comunismo...el ultimo reducto "galo" es este...tenemos al espíritu libre y al pacifista hobbesiano...no quedan mas.


----------



## vettonio (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (5 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Posibles sanciones a la importación de petróleo*
> 
> Los 27 miembros de la Unión Europea discuten sanciones sobre las* importaciones de carbón y petróleo rusos tras el descubrimiento de un gran número de cadáveres en la región de Kiev*, indicó un responsable europeo en Luxemburgo.
> 
> ...




Mientras tanto en la puerta se atrás los EEUU compran todo el gas y el petróleo y los Rusos se lo venden.


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

*Josep Borrell: "Zelenski necesita menos aplausos y más acciones firmes para apoyar su resistencia"*
El alto representante de la UE para Asuntos Exteriores,* Josep Borrell*, ha calificado de "crímenes de guerra" la masacre de civiles en *Bucha* y ha afirmado, en una entrevista en la cadena Cope, que "es lo suficientemente terrible y por supuesto hay que mostrar nuestra indignación y nuestro rechazo". Lo que necesita *Zelenski* insiste "es menos aplausos y más ayudas, más acciones firmes para apoyar su resistencia armada y penalizar al* Kremlin *económica y financieramente".

El presidente de *Ucrania*, que hoy intervendrá en el Congreso de los Diputados para recabar apoyos para su país en su defensa frente a la invasión "necesita que se aligeren nuevas sanciones. Mientras decidimos qué hacer con la importación de la energía rusa, que lo que está haciendo es financiar la *guerra*, hay que ayudarles de forma más rápida y coordinada. Las *guerras* se ganan con armas y debilitando al enemigo económicamente" ha recordado.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (5 Abr 2022)

EEUU aumenta en un 43% la importación de petroleo ruso en la última semana


Moscú, 3 abr (Sputnik).- Estados Unidos incrementó en un 43 por ciento, o 100.000 barriles por día, los suministros de crudo desde Rusia durante la última semana, comunicó este domingo el secretari…




www.elpais.cr




Asimismo, destacó que «por el momento, Washington no permite que los europeos tomen medidas similares».

«Además, Washington permitió a sus empresas exportar fertilizantes minerales desde Rusia, reconociéndolos como bienes esenciales», agregó Popov.


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## vil. (5 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> ....u *estrategia de inhabilitar depósitos de combustible *en Ucrania, a fin de tratar de *cortar el abastecimiento de las fuerzas ucranianas. *



De estrategia militar lo repito no sé ni un pimiento... pero también dije que económicamente hablando Rusia lleva jugando la misma partida y ganando desde ya hace unos lustros...

Por cierto, PREGUNTA:

- ¿Como es que va a escasear el GASOIL o ya escasea en algunas partes del mundo?...

¿¿¿Cada cuantos barriles de gasoil que precisan en el frente los ucranianos son volatilizados por los rusos???? y ¿¿¿¿a quíen se compra esos barriles de gasoil?????...

Alguien en su sano juicio puede entender que nadie piense que vamos a ganar una guerra de este modo??????????


----------



## Remequilox (5 Abr 2022)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> Sigo sin entender nada...
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Es que lo que cuenta es la intención.
Es una jugada maestra de USA, para que ni Rusia pueda financiar la guerra, ni Europa se quede sin petróleo (je je je, nacieron como repúblicas pirata, y siguen siéndolo)
USA (junto con su perrito lacayo miniyo UK) impulsan el bloqueo a las compras de petróleo ruso. 
El petróleo sube de precio.
Rusia, para poder sacar sus existencias bloqueadas a mercado, se ve obligada a vender con descuento (bueno, realmente al mismo precio de antes de la guerra, pero digamos que deben vender con descuento).
Para que la cosa no se descontrole y vete a saber a quien llega ese petróleo, USA lo compra (sociedades interpuestas domiciliadas en territorios poco transparentes....).
Como ante el bloqueo de la venta de petróleo ruso, Europa necesita petróleo de algún lugar, Europa compra el petróleo excedente que USA le vende (a precio de mercado actual). Excedente que "Oh Casualidad!", coincide más o menos con las compras "discretas" de petróleo ruso por parte de USA.

En resumen, USA vende que: 
a.- Dificulta la financiación de la economía rusa y le fastidia la guerra
b.- Garantiza el suministro energético de sus aliados
c.- Calla todo lo demás

Realmente lo que sucede es:
a.- Rusia sigue vendiendo la misma cantidad de petróleo que antes de la guerra, y al mismo precio que antes de la guerra.
b.- Fruto de las tensiones de mercado (manipulación) introducidas por USA-UK, hay un aumento de precios/márgenes. Aumento que se lo está llevando limpio petroleras USA, a cuenta de petróleo ruso.
c.- El tonto de la mesa de póquer que sigue comprando petróleo ruso, y pagando sobreprecio a USA es Europa.


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

Un niño ucraniano de 6 años junto a la tumba de su madre en el patio trasero de la casa de su familia.


----------



## visaman (5 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No digais bobadas. BUP y COU se sacaban con la chorra .... Menuda hostia me llevé yo en 1º de Ingeniería Industrial ....    Aquéllo si que eran palabras mayores. No por la dificultad, por el volúmen .... pizarras y pizarras llenas de álgebra en cada clase de una hora .....



tenias que haber hecho ingeniería aeronáutica y de telecomunicaciones, estarías hoy en día forrado, haber hestudiaoh bien


----------



## lapetus (5 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Josep Borrell: "Zelenski necesita menos aplausos y más acciones firmes para apoyar su resistencia"*
> El alto representante de la UE para Asuntos Exteriores,* Josep Borrell*, ha calificado de "crímenes de guerra" la masacre de civiles en *Bucha* y ha afirmado, en una entrevista en la cadena Cope, que "es lo suficientemente terrible y por supuesto hay que mostrar nuestra indignación y nuestro rechazo". Lo que necesita *Zelenski* insiste "es menos aplausos y más ayudas, más acciones firmes para apoyar su resistencia armada y penalizar al* Kremlin *económica y financieramente".
> 
> El presidente de *Ucrania*, que hoy intervendrá en el Congreso de los Diputados para recabar apoyos para su país en su defensa frente a la invasión "necesita que se aligeren nuevas sanciones. Mientras decidimos qué hacer con la importación de la energía rusa, que lo que está haciendo es financiar la *guerra*, hay que ayudarles de forma más rápida y coordinada. Las *guerras* se ganan con armas y debilitando al enemigo económicamente" ha recordado.



No sé quien me da más asco, si Zelenski o Borrell. 
Creo que Borrell, porque Zelenski al menos es un actor de profesión.


----------



## visaman (5 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1013504
> 
> 
> Munición búlgara capturada en Mariupol



a cuanto sale la caja a portes pagaos en España?


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (5 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> 1-No es del ejercito regular ruso, es del Donbass
> 
> 2- Es una puta calavera con un casco moderno:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1013110



Vaya nivel.

Al final nuestra calavera lusitania va a ser también de las SS.







Calavera que llevaron los milicianos de la Columna Perea.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (5 Abr 2022)

Neton86 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1013524
> Ver archivo adjunto 1013525
> Ver archivo adjunto 1013526
> Ver archivo adjunto 1013527
> ...




Por supuesto que hay Rusos que son Nazis (menudo oximoron), pero como dijo Putín hace poco hablando con asistentes de vuelo. 

Una cosa es que hayan 4 idiotas haciendo el capullo y se les controle y otra muy distinta es que el gobierno promocione esa ideología de odio, que permita incluso manifestaciones con antorchas como en el III Reich.


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

Las armas más pesadas están ahora en camino. Aquí los tanques de batalla principales T-72 y los vehículos de combate blindados BMP-1 de los inventarios de la OTAN embalados y en camino a Ucrania por ferrocarril.

Estos son diseños soviéticos que Ucrania sabe cómo usar y para los que Ucrania tiene munición (la munición occidental es diferente)


----------



## coscorron (5 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hay formas más sutiles, amables, éticas y sofisticadas de hacer limpieza étnica que dar tiros en la nuca y lanzar al muerto a una fosa común o incinerarlo. A pesar de todo, el resultado es exactamente el mismo: Me quedo la zona con población afín a mis intenciones y "elimino" a la disidencia.



Dices como por ejemplo prohibir los partidos políticos que te pueden representar como etnia o tu idioma???


----------



## computer_malfuction (5 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> como trio ejem...........................................................ays



Zelensky haciendo el trenecito con Pep, mientras Úrsula se toca.

No homo.


----------



## kerowsky1972 (5 Abr 2022)

Tenéis que verlo, es buenísimo aunque no sean de mi cuerda....


----------



## mazuste (5 Abr 2022)

Dado el nivel de implicación del Reino Unido en la crisis de Ucrania
mi impresión de que la próxima gran guerra será Malvinas II . 
Esta vez Rusia se asegurará de que La Argentina gane.


----------



## coscorron (5 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Señor líbranos del MAL!!!!*
> 
> *Von der Leyen y Borrell viajarán a Kiev para encontrarse con Zelenski
> 
> ...



Quien ha votado a estos dos??? Y sobre todo que intereses estan representando ... Desde luego los mios no. La UE es cualquier cosa menos democrática.


----------



## Azrael_II (5 Abr 2022)

Von der Leyen y Borrell viajarán esta semana a Kiev para reunirse con Zelenski


La presidenta de la Comisión Europea y el jefe de la diplomacia europea visitarán al presidente ucraniano en la capital pocos días después de conocerse la masacre de Bucha




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## lapetus (5 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> estarías hoy en día forrado



Los ingenieros aeronáuticos no tienen muchas opciones en España, porque Airbus es una merienda de negros, y sólo se entra por enchufe. Al final tienen que cojer la maleta y largarse a Toulouse al acabar la carrera.
Los de telecomunicaciones que he conocido acaban todos de comerciales, marketing u otros puestos nada relacionados con sus estudios, porque de la cosa de las antenas no hay mucho que rascar.


----------



## Remequilox (5 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El JEMAD cree que Putin "ya ha perdido la batalla" y su plan inicial ha fallado "estrepitosamente"*
> El Jefe de Estado Mayor de la Defensa (JEMAD), almirante general Teodoro López Calderón, cree que el plan inicial de *Rusia* en la *guerra en Ucrania* "ha fallado estrepitosamente" y *Vladimir Putin* "ya ha perdido la batalla" a nivel político y estratégico, cosechando un gran "desprestigio internacional" y perdiendo la oportunidad de "ser una voz importante" en el contexto internacional.
> 
> El JEMAD ha analizado la ofensiva militar de* Rusia *durante su participación en un desayuno informativo del Fórum Europa, donde no se ha atrevido a aventurar la evolución del *conflicto* pero sí ha reconocido como poco probable un alto el fuego perdurable a corto plazo debido a la resistencia de* Ucrania* y a la reacción rusa reorganizando su estrategia.
> ...



En España los militares NO pueden hablar de política, salvo que reciban la ORDEN del mando superior de hablar de política.
Por supuesto con la correspondiente ORDEN también reciben el guion de lo que deben decir.


----------



## coscorron (5 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Posibles sanciones a la importación de petróleo*
> 
> Los 27 miembros de la Unión Europea discuten sanciones sobre las* importaciones de carbón y petróleo rusos tras el descubrimiento de un gran número de cadáveres en la región de Kiev*, indicó un responsable europeo en Luxemburgo.
> 
> ...



Ahhh ... Las sanciones que se discuten no son del gas. Las sanciones de la UE van a joder a todos menos a los países centrales de la UE que no van a imponer sanciones a lo que ellos más les perjudica pero no les importa que perjudiquen a los PIIGS??


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

Ivo Lukačovič, ,,,, el fundador del imperio checo de medios en línea ha anunciado que donará 4,2 millones de euros en armas al heroico ejército ucraniano después de haber visto imágenes de la masacre de Bucha.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Es que lo que cuenta es la intención.
> Es una jugada maestra de USA, para que ni Rusia pueda financiar la guerra, ni Europa se quede sin petróleo (je je je, nacieron como repúblicas pirata, y siguen siéndolo)
> USA (junto con su perrito lacayo miniyo UK) impulsan el bloqueo a las compras de petróleo ruso.
> El petróleo sube de precio.
> ...



No, Rusia aumentó producción y exportación…








Rusia aumentó producción y exportaciones de petróleo durante lo corrido de marzo


Los productores rusos están teniendo algunas dificultades para comercializar su petróleo en medio de los llamados a dejar de financiar la invasión militar ...




www.larepublica.co





Para abril, ahora, puede que se reduzca…pero está por ver…


----------



## coscorron (5 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Los ingenieros aeronáuticos no tienen muchas opciones en España, porque Airbus es una merienda de negros, y sólo se entra por enchufe. Al final tienen que cojer la maleta y largarse a Toulouse al acabar la carrera.
> Los de telecomunicaciones que he conocido acaban todos de comerciales, marketing u otros puestos nada relacionados con sus estudios, porque de la cosa de las antenas no hay mucho que rascar.



Y porque el comercial, el de marketing y el tal y cual ganan más que el de las antenas ... Y por eso las tecnológicas en España son una puta mierda que no inventan ni desarrollan nada aprovechable desde Panda o el Comando o el móvil de la bellota que resulto que era un Xiomi.


----------



## filets (5 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Un niño ucraniano de 6 años junto a la tumba de su madre en el patio trasero de la casa de su familia.



Un fotografo fuerza a un niño a posar para propaganda de guerra


----------



## coscorron (5 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Es que lo que cuenta es la intención.
> Es una jugada maestra de USA, para que ni Rusia pueda financiar la guerra, ni Europa se quede sin petróleo (je je je, nacieron como repúblicas pirata, y siguen siéndolo)
> USA (junto con su perrito lacayo miniyo UK) impulsan el bloqueo a las compras de petróleo ruso.
> El petróleo sube de precio.
> ...



Y por lo bajini y cuando le viene bien EEUU introduce sus propias excepciones a las importaciones de Rusia como por ejemplo a los fertilizantes ... Que cara se te queda si eres un Europeo que vas a ver la barra de pan a 1 euro antes de que acabe el año porque entre otras cosas hay escasez absoluta de esos mismos fertilizantes que EEUU si compra???


----------



## vil. (5 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Es que lo que cuenta es la intención.
> Es una jugada maestra de USA, para que ni Rusia pueda financiar la guerra, ni Europa se quede sin petróleo (je je je, nacieron como repúblicas pirata, y siguen siéndolo)
> USA (junto con su perrito lacayo miniyo UK) impulsan el bloqueo a las compras de petróleo ruso.
> El petróleo sube de precio.
> ...



Maetra, maestra puede parecer... pero una vez todo el mundo la ve, lo que es la jugada es KAFKIANA... y como ya he dicho en otro post además para que volviese Valle-Inclán y escribiese otro librito suyo del esperpento...

A ver, a día de hoy hay que enviar cantidades surrealistas de gasoil a Ucrania, que es lo que mueve sus aparatos de guerra y no menos los de paz... de cada barril que llega los RUSOS destruyen probablemente otro al menos y me pongo muy conservador... 

Es decir COMPRAMOS PETROLEO Y GASOIL a los rusos, PARA QUE LOS RUSOS lo bombardeen... y luego contamos que hay escasez y que los precios están como están porque:

- La culpa es de los rusos...

MAESTRA HODER, PERO PUTAMENTE MAESTRA...


----------



## NS 4 (5 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El objetivo es hacer un reset a Europa con objeto de facilitar el desvío de recursos a USA y Asia…no hay para todos. Es lo que hay.



ciudadano caro y derroido...


----------



## vil. (5 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Y por lo bajini y cuando le viene bien EEUU introduce sus propias excepciones a las importaciones de Rusia como por ejemplo a los fertilizantes ... Que cara se te queda si eres un Europeo que vas a ver la barra de pan a 1 euro antes de que acabe el año porque entre otras cosas hay escasez absoluta de esos mismos fertilizantes que EEUU si compra???




No suelo comprar pan, pero..









El precio medio de la barra de pan pasa de 0,80 a 1,20 en León al dispararse los costes


La tonelada de harina ha pasado de 265 euros a 530 euros y los costes eléctricos se han disparado en las panaderías | El sector se plantea no producir magdalenas o dobla




www.leonoticias.com


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Todos estos videos los tienen que haber visto sus señorias del Congreso, o sus allegados o los ujieres, asi que su actitud es complicidad con los nazis.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Todos estos videos los tienen que haber visto sus señorias del Congreso, o sus allegados o los ujieres, asi que su actitud es complicidad con los nazis.


----------



## crocodile (5 Abr 2022)

Terminó ya la comida de rabo al payaso ukronazi por los hijoputados españoles ?, Es para poner la TV o dejarla apagada .


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Abr 2022)

La verdad sobre Bucha de los propios residentes de la ciudad. - Los rusos vinieron con una inspección. Vea dónde hay civiles. Vieron a los niños, preguntaron si nos moríamos de hambre, si había medicamentos, etc. Como resultado, después de un tiempo, se trajeron dos juegos de ellos, y literalmente una hora más tarde comenzó el bombardeo de nuestra casa.


----------



## vil. (5 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Y por lo bajini y cuando le viene bien EEUU introduce sus propias excepciones a las importaciones de Rusia como por ejemplo a los fertilizantes ... Que cara se te queda si eres un Europeo que vas a ver la barra de pan a 1 euro antes de que acabe el año porque entre otras cosas hay escasez absoluta de esos mismos fertilizantes que EEUU si compra???



Hasta la prensa nuestra de cada día se le escapan cosillas... para que veas lo que suponen estas cosas sobre sanciones, meterse en guerras imposibles y cosas similares:









Domingo Souto, agricultor de Mugardos: «El problema es que los granjeros puedan pagar el cereal»


La demanda de maíz o trigo producidos en la zona de Ferrolterra aumenta, a raíz de la guerra de Ucrania, pero la situación de las ganaderías hace temer impagos



www.lavozdegalicia.es













La inflación convierte este año la hierba en oro


Ganaderos de varias comarcas gallegas han comenzado la campaña de ensilado del forraje para alimentar el ganado



www.lavozdegalicia.es


----------



## coscorron (5 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No suelo comprar pan, pero..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se como son las barras de pan en León pero yo hablo de las mi barrio que a principios de año costaban 40 cts y ahora ya van a 50 cts y subiendo ... Es que es un descojone la que han montado y después vendrán además las consecuencias en forma de recortes para poder gastar todo este desvario. Han arruinado la vida y expectativas de dos generaciones y yo necesito saber porque y que no me cuenten que es para proteger a los niños ucranianos o la democracia porque no me lo creo.


----------



## capitán almeida (5 Abr 2022)

Ardilla Roja dijo:


> ¿Qué quieres decir con esto? Lo has puesto en varios post. ¿Estás citando a alguien? yo tengo un montón de ignorados.



Es el símbolo "papal" de gaviotón cuando suelta sus aserciones "ex cathedra"


----------



## Remequilox (5 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> ¿De qué sirve que Alemania nacionalice una empresa gasera, para garantizar el suministro de gas si el gas está en Rusia?. Entiendo que bastaría con que Rusia cerrase el grifo del gas para darnos cuenta que lo que ha nacionalizado Alemania son unas instalaciones sin actividad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esa filial alemana de Gazprom era(es) la encargada de hacer el papel de mayorista en Alemania. Para ello, cuenta con un gran almacén de gas.
Al parecer, la jugada de Alemania era rellenar la "bombona" todo lo máximo, ahora aun pagando en euros congelables, y la jugada rusa era simplemente servir el gas de gasto corriente (aunque le congelen los euros), pero no rellenar nada las reservas estratégicas alemanas (la "bombona").
La pretensión de Alemania con esta administración concursal es intentar rellenar al máximo posible su bombona de reserva estratégica en la temporada primavera-verano. Y la posible intención rusa era no atender esa prioridad (para Alemania).

Por supuesto que "nacionalizar" al bombonero (continente) no te asegura ni garantiza para nada el contenido (gas) si se llevan a término las nuevas cláusulas de solo servir si se cobra.

(También parece que habría algo de cláusulas y pactos de los contratos vigentes. Si el contrato de suministro entre Gazprom y Gazprom Germania era el que era, y eso da esperanzas a Alemania de seguir recibiendo algo de gas aunque Rusia no cobre, una novación de ese contrato -si Gazprom Germania "en liquidación" vendía la "bombona" a un tercero-, daría opción a Gazprom a no aceptar la subrogación, o establecer nuevos términos)


----------



## mazuste (5 Abr 2022)

La vaina está finiquitada. Ucrania ha perdido la guerra. Su superestructuras: marina,
fuerza aérea y su industria de defensa ya no existen. La fuerza aérea rusa se encarga,
con cientos de bombardeos nocturnos, de ir eliminando cualquier galpón de combustible
y municiones que quede en Ucrania.
¿Lo de Bucha? EEUU sigue empujando a los europeos al suicidio de sus economías. 
Por supuesto, EEUU se llama andanas y es el único país que sale ganando con ello.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Abr 2022)

La catadura del regimen taliban cristiano empieza a filtrarse al público en general


----------



## lapetus (5 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> las tecnológicas en España



Aquí la tecnología que la inventen los americanos. No hay casi startups tecnológicas, porque nadie pone pasta de antemano, sino que te la dan a toro pasado cuando ya te has consolidado y no la necesitas.
Lo que hay son "consultoras" que son ETTs encubiertas. Allí hay chavalillos que aguantan un año o dos y se dan el piro, a otras industrias o bien a trabajar para extranjeros. De esto se "benefician" inmensamente las administraciones y las empresas. Lo digo entre comillas porque les sale bastante más caro, pero es que según ellas "les evita contratar".

En teoría la nueva reforma laboral pone coto a estas prácticas de cesión ilegal de trabajadores, pero no veo a las consultoras protestar, luego intuyo que alguna puerta trasera sigue habiendo.


----------



## computer_malfuction (5 Abr 2022)

Ataque de Rusia, en directo | España expulsa a 25 diplomáticos rusos «peligrosos»


Bruselas considera aplicar sanciones al petróleo y al carbón ruso. Los agentes de seguridad ucranianos ya han documentado y registrado más de 1.200 actos considerados cr




www.leonoticias.com







> España expulsa a diplomáticos rusos
> España ha expulsado a 25 diplomáticos "peligrosos" de la embajada rusa porque "representan una amenaza para los intereses de seguridad de nuestro país", ha anunciado Albares en la rueda de prensa posterior al Consejo de Ministros.


----------



## vil. (5 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> .. y yo necesito saber porque..



Querer saber no es buena cosa, si uno quiere ser honesto, honrado y pulcro... otra cosa es si en realidad acepta lo que hay y asume lo que toca...

El porqué de esta guerra es simple... llevamos con una impresora como método de producción maravilloso en "occidente" desde... y antes nos dedicamos a vender humo embotellado "made in Greenspan"... y con ello somos los que somos y el resto es quíen es...

Pero la cuestión aquí más que nada es... de acuerdo, lo que hay... pero:

- No había nadie mejor al mando o no había una estrategia mejor... vamos a perder nuestos ahorros, nuestras finanzas y demás porque quíen está al frente de todo no tiene más que esto, que hasta un usuario normal de un foro de economía es capaz de DEDUCIR con información medio sesgada...


----------



## Zhukov (5 Abr 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> El mayor as ruso de la IGM llevaba eso en el avión



Frikipost:

No tiene nada que ver, las otras calaveras eran símbolos tradicionales de algunos regimientos de caballería y es un símbolo de valor y sacrificio, en el caso ruso la calavera era símbolo de esa escuadrilla (invertidos los colores en el caso de Kazakov) y viene de la tradición iconográfica ortodoxa de representar calaveras y tibias al pie de la cruz, y hasta bordados en las vestimentas de los popes como símbolo de la resurrección, del triunfo de Cristo sobre la muerte. En el catolicismo se subraya la pasión de Cristo, en la ortodoxia el énfasis es en la gozosa resurrección.

Para explicarlo, el símbolo occidental es un "memento mori" un reconocimiento de la disposición a morir en el cumplimiento del deber, el símbolo ruso es un "no temerás a la muerte"

La calavera y uniforme negro de las SS es una apropiación de los símbolos de los "Húsares de la muerte" de Federico el Grande, que el rey creó porque le sobraba paño y adornos de los funerales de su padre. Hay otros "húsares de la muerte" pero son de Brunswick y su origen es posterior, de las guerras napoleónicas.


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

Las unidades que Rusia está utilizando para avanzar en izum están castigadisimas.

Así les va.


----------



## Remequilox (5 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Maetra, maestra puede parecer... pero una vez todo el mundo la ve, lo que es la jugada es KAFKIANA... y como ya he dicho en otro post además para que volviese Valle-Inclán y escribiese otro librito suyo del esperpento...
> 
> A ver, a día de hoy hay que enviar cantidades surrealistas de gasoil a Ucrania, que es lo que mueve sus aparatos de guerra y no menos los de paz... de cada barril que llega los RUSOS destruyen probablemente otro al menos y me pongo muy conservador...
> 
> ...



En buena parte, llevas razón. 
Europa, USA mediante, le está financiando la guerra a Rusia, y a su vez, para que el espectáculo no decaiga, le financia la guerra a Ucrania.
Los que pierden el dinero: Europa. Los que pierden la vida y todo lo demás, ucranianos en general (soldados y civiles) y rusos (soldados).


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Abr 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> EEUU aumenta en un 43% la importación de petroleo ruso en la última semana
> 
> 
> Moscú, 3 abr (Sputnik).- Estados Unidos incrementó en un 43 por ciento, o 100.000 barriles por día, los suministros de crudo desde Rusia durante la última semana, comunicó este domingo el secretari…
> ...




Si Zelensky es el oponente de Orban y por lo tanto socio del resto de los partidos que se aliaron contra él y perdieron las elecciones ...
Si Zelensky es el títere de la OTAN , del actual gobierno de Estados Unidos y sus satélites europeos ...

¿ en qué bando está el comunismo ? 
necesariamente uno de los dos bandos enemigos apoya esa ideología :

o Putin y el partido comunista chino, además de Irán 
o los países que están enviando armas a Ucrania. 









Viktor Orban llama a Zelensky un 'oponente' tras la victoria electoral en Hungría


'Esta fue una gran victoria. Pueden verlo desde la luna, pero ciertamente también desde Bruselas', dice el líder húngaro




es-us.noticias.yahoo.com





Mira que os cuesta trabajo entender que esta guerra es una pinza contra Europa . Contra los europeos . 

de verdad no os dais cuenta de todo lo que llevan preparando desde hace años ? Esto es una pinza para destruir Europa una vez más . No quieren que exista Estados Unidos de Europa , como tampoco quieren que exista Estados Unidos de Iberoamerica o Estados Unidos de Asia liderados en su día por Japón. 

¿ para qué creéis que han traído a millones de sicarios africanos ? de verdad alguien se cree que vienen a pagar las pensiones ? las mismas que le pagan los rusos a los ucranianos . 

El black lives matter ha sido un simple ensayo . En breve, en alguna parte de Europa habrá un conflicto racial que desencadenará el infierno . 






Lo de Ucrania es la 2ª parte del coronavirus. Es una nueva pantomima para de la agenda 2030 = arruinar a Europa y llenarla de negros


Cállese, mentecato intoxicador. Si no te interesara lo que cuento no usarías una cuenta falsa qué sabes que vas al ignore pedazo de hijo de p***




www.burbuja.info


----------



## crocodile (5 Abr 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


> Ataque de Rusia, en directo | España expulsa a 25 diplomáticos rusos «peligrosos»
> 
> 
> Bruselas considera aplicar sanciones al petróleo y al carbón ruso. Los agentes de seguridad ucranianos ya han documentado y registrado más de 1.200 actos considerados cr
> ...



Hay que ser mentirosos hijos de perra y siervos de USA/OTAN, esclavos hasta la náusea, son capaces de limpiarle el culo al pedofilo cuando se cague en los pañales .
España da mucho asco . Que ganas de pirarme de aquí.


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (5 Abr 2022)

Mirad a ver si podéis dar algun thank a @rejon que está llenando esto de propaganda otanista y nadie le hace ni puto caso ¡no seáis así joder!
Espero al menos que le paguen bien


----------



## capitán almeida (5 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



vivir para ver un cm pepero citando al diario de cabecera de la psoe....al final tal para cual


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Dices como por ejemplo prohibir los partidos políticos que te pueden representar como etnia o tu idioma???



Coño, como el parlamento ucraina?


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Mirad a ver si podéis dar algun thank a @rejon que está llenando esto de propaganda otanista y nadie le hace ni puto caso ¡no seáis así joder!



Coño para eso estas tú para propaganda prorusa y nadie te hace ni puto caso Carmencita de mis amores


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Abr 2022)

Dentro atrezzo


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

La Embajada de Rusia en Irlanda se está quedando sin combustible para calefacción y agua caliente y se queja de que numerosas compañías petroleras irlandesas se han negado a entregar suministros.


----------



## visaman (5 Abr 2022)

una de dos o alguien pone fotos de chicas sesis o de productos con el precio disparado que este hilo sin fotos no vale nada


----------



## vil. (5 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> En buena parte, llevas razón.
> Europa, USA mediante, le está *financiando* la guerra a Rusia, y a su vez, para que el espectáculo no decaiga, le financia la guerra a Ucrania.
> Los que pierden el dinero: Europa. Los que pierden la vida y todo lo demás, ucranianos en general (soldados y civiles) y rusos (soldados).




Digamos que seguimos generando DEUDA para que unos y otros se maten y nosotros pues... tengamos más pagos que hacer en el futuro....

¿LOGICA???...

Ni tenemos pasta para pagar lo nuestro como para poder pagar LUJOS AJENOS... demasiado...


----------



## Marchamaliano (5 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Hay que ser mentirosos hijos de perra y siervos de USA/OTAN, esclavos hasta la náusea, son capaces de limpiarle el culo al pedofilo cuando se cague en los pañales .
> España da mucho asco . Que ganas de pirarme de aquí.



Buscan una puta guerra los malnacidos que están a sueldo. Ellos a sus búnkeres.


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

Las tropas rusas atacan un barco mercante con bandera de la República Dominicana cerca de Mariupol.

El barco se incendió y se está hundiendo en el Mar de Azov, y un miembro de la tripulación resultó herido, dijo el Servicio Estatal de Guardia Fronteriza de Ucrania el 5 de abril. La tripulación fue evacuada por los guardias fronterizos.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

Según un documento obtenido por Kyiv Independent, justo un día antes del anuncio público de la empresa de cerrar sus servicios en la nube en Rusia, SAP había enviado a sus clientes rusos una carta en la que ofrecía migrar sus datos fuera del país.


----------



## visaman (5 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Si la función de la UE era mejorar el bienestar de sus ciudadanos esta claro que ha fracasado .. La institución e incluso la misma idea se han convertido en un lastre más que en una ayuda y esto lo esta acelarando. En la última crisis la UE se comporto con los PIGS de manera totalmente insolidaria y ahora va a ser peor. En todo caso si eso ocurre EEUU también gana. Hay que reconocerselo su estrategía ya era ganadora y solamente había una jugada que la hacía perder y era una Europa unida que nunca existió. Cada paisicillo por su cuenta seguramente conseguiran mejores resultados.



bueno creemos una mini europa los pigs y que les den pol culo a Alemania Francia y demás


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (5 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La definición de "terraplanista" en este foro se aplica a aquellos que en una fe ciega en algo les lleva a no reconocer la realidad a pesar de la existencia de pruebas científicas irrefutables.
> 
> Pues bien, pruebas irrefutables que solamente no ven los terraplanistas:
> 
> ...



Territorio de Rusia intacto

Pero eh que la culpa es de Ucrania 

Y Zelenski es nazi, lo dice un foro de internec

Jajajajjaajjajaja


----------



## Trajanillo (5 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Las unidades que Rusia está utilizando para avanzar en izum están castigadisimas.
> 
> Así les va.



Me asombra la cantidad de estrategas que hay en twiter que saben como están el campo de batalla y cada unidad rusa desde el asiento de su habitación. 
Haber vivido la Segunda Guerra Mundial habiendo RRSS tendría que haber sido la ostia.

Especulando donde se iba a hacer el desembarco de Normandia, o analizando Dunkerke o la operación Torch o la batalla enter Montgomery y Rommel en el desierto...


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (5 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Coño para eso estas tú para propaganda prorusa y nadie te hace ni puto caso Carmencita de mis amores



Claro, por eso lleva usted hoy sólo 30 mensajes frente a los 7 mios en los que ademas no introduzco ninguna información sino sólo comentar lo que otros foreros dicen. Además ha abandonado su subforo "politica" para hacer SPAM de la guerra
A ver Rejon, entiendo que tiene que ganarse su soldada, pero que nadie le lee los mensajes. Que lo sepan sus superiores


----------



## Don Luriio (5 Abr 2022)

Ya están llamando* negacionistas* a los que dudan de lo que nos muestran


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## mazuste (5 Abr 2022)

A estas alturas de la película, es extraño que el personal (al menos el entendido)
no vea que de lo que se trata es de la demolición ¿controlada? de esta Europa
dirigida, producida y guionizada por EEUU, para el vaciado y desindustrialización,
viendo el desvío de las exportaciones rusas (petróleo, fertilizantes...) hacia EEUU
a expensas de la UE. A medida que la pendiente de la decadencia capitalista 
se hace mas vertical y cada vez más desesperada, EE.UU. se está sacudiendo,
finalmente, de sus estados clientes más rsolventes.


----------



## Homero+10 (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (5 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Un fotografo fuerza a un niño a posar para propaganda de guerra



O sea la culpa es del fotógrafo, o del niño, o de Zelenski, pero de ningun modo es culpa de Rusia.

Comprendo, la lógica del forista...

Esto está lleno de perturbados que gustan de llevar la contraria a lo que diga la tele. Sea lo que sea. La tele dice que Pedro Sanchez existe asi que imagino que no debe existir, no? Jajajjajaja


----------



## Alcosani (5 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Así son los ucronazis guenos



Pregunta para todos:

¿No creéis que si con toda la gente que somos aquí, si nos dedicamos a retwittear este tipo de información que muestra la realidad del gobierno ucraniano etiquetando las cuentas de la UE podría servir de algo? Porque entiendo que si tan solo lo hacen unas pocas personas no va a servir de nada, pero cuando sean miles creo que llegará a más gente


----------



## coscorron (5 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Querer saber no es buena cosa, si uno quiere ser honesto, honrado y pulcro... otra cosa es si en realidad acepta lo que hay y asume lo que toca...
> 
> El porqué de esta guerra es simple... llevamos con una impresora como método de producción maravilloso en "occidente" desde... y antes nos dedicamos a vender humo embotellado "made in Greenspan"... y con ello somos los que somos y el resto es quíen es...
> 
> ...



Pues es que esa es la pregunta no había una estrategía mejor ... ???


visaman dijo:


> bueno creemos una mini europa los pigs y que les den pol culo a Alemania Francia y demás



Me imagino a los PIGS pagando deudas en euros y cobrando neo-pesetas ... Al principio sería muy duro.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (5 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Me asombra la cantidad de estrategas que hay en twiter que saben como están el campo de batalla y cada unidad rusa desde el asiento de su habitación.
> Haber vivido la Segunda Guerra Mundial habiendo RRSS tendría que haber sido la ostia.
> 
> Especulando donde se iba a hacer el desembarco de Normandia, o analizando Dunkerke o la operación Torch o la batalla enter Montgomery y Rommel en el desierto...



Si en la época de Goebbels hubiera habido RRSS, Alemania hubiera ganado la guerra de calle.


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Claro, por eso lleva usted hoy sólo 30 mensajes frente a los 7 mios en los que ademas no introduzco ninguna información sino sólo comentar lo que otros foreros dicen. Además ha abandonado su subforo "politica" para hacer SPAM de la guerra
> A ver Rejon, entiendo que tiene que ganarse su soldada, pero que nadie le lee los mensajes. Que lo sepan sus superiores



Joderrrr Carmencita de mis amores,vaya seguimiento que me haces joia y claro los zenquius que tengo me lo dan tú y el cabo chusquero.....y de soldada na de ná pero no veas el pedazo de jamon de pata negra que me ha enviado la direccion..lo que hace la puta envidia.


----------



## crocodile (5 Abr 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Territorio de Rusia intacto
> 
> Pero eh que la culpa es de Ucrania
> 
> ...



Otro que no tenía en ignorados, hecho .


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (5 Abr 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Si en la época de Goebbels hubiera habido RRSS, Alemania hubiera ganado la guerra de calle.



Posiblemente, no se crea ustek que no hubo propaganda en el otro lado, al nivel Dios de Goebbels no, pero tambien la hubo.


----------



## mazuste (5 Abr 2022)

La misma estupidez que propagaron con Venezuela: ¡¡default!!
Y en Venezuela descojonándose...
Parece que proyectan todo lo que escupen.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (5 Abr 2022)

Más ruskis derroídos, localización sin especificar.


Putin debería sacar la bandera blanca ya, están siendo humillados.


Y ojo porque al menos uno parece que tiene las manos amarradas en la espalda, huele a ejecución que tira para atrás.





Un convoy ruso compuesto por camiones y carros de combate siendo devastado en el feudo seccesionista del Donbass. Rusia no ha logrado erradicar esos precisos ataques artilleros eso que hay radares para triangular el punto desde el que te están tirando, y estos radares funcionan muy bien en sitios llanos como Ucrania. Supongo que usan artillería autopropulsada y la relocalizan tras cada ataque.




Ojo al dato que esto es pata-negra. Un helicóptero de ataque a tierra Ka-52 alligator a baja cota es derribado con un ATGM tipo Stugna.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

*Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora en directo | Imágenes vía satélite de la matanza de Bucha desmienten la versión rusa*
Zelensky informa que más de 300 personas murieron en Bucha, pero que el número de fallecidos aumentará.

*El vídeo que demuestra que Rusia miente: imágenes vía satélite de la matanza de Bucha*
Las imágenes satelitales de Maxar Technologies, publicada por el New York Times, demuestras que los cadáveres de los civiles asesinados y ejecutados en Bucha estuvieron tirados en la calle durante semanas... cuando la ciudad estaba controlada por Rusia.


----------



## visaman (5 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No, Rusia aumentó producción y exportación…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nos moriremos sin ver sanciones contra USA?


----------



## vettonio (5 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No suelo comprar pan, pero..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hace vd mal. El pan es un alimento ancestral. Hidratos de carbono para alimentar el cerebro y vd, a fe mía, lo utiliza y mucho.

Placer leerle, oiga.


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

*Ucrania ya ha documentado 1.200 crímenes de guerra en la región de Kiev.*
Los agentes de seguridad ucranianos ya han *documentado y registrado más de 1.200 actos considerados crímenes de guerra atribuidos a los rusos solamente en la región de Kiev,* incluida la capital del país. "Solo en la región de Kiev hemos registrado más de 1.200 casos de crímenes de guerra. Se trata de saqueos y crímenes cometidos por orcos (como algunos ucranianos llaman a los rusos) en nuestros territorios", ha denunciado el ministro en los canales de televisión locales, de acuerdo con la agencia Ukrinform.


----------



## vil. (5 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pues es que esa es la pregunta no había una estrategía mejor ... ???



La de Trump... pero era una guerra económica brutal y que tampoco era seguro tuviese el resultado esperable... China poco a poco está en una situación demasiado alta y tocarla es complicado... por otra parte dudo que los rusos aceptasen ser en Europa los lacayos de Alemania y Merkel es lo que no estaba dispuesta a perder: su posición de mando y ordeno, o lo que es lo mismo el reino de los teutones y eso sin guerra que es lo que tenemos... ya se montó bien grande cuando se discutió la entrada de Turquía y lo que suponía una masa de musulmanes tan grande y un país con esa natalidad en el reparto de poder en la UE...

La verdad, ese lugar tan incómodo de aceptar...


----------



## Artedi (5 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> No sé quien me da más asco, si Zelenski o Borrell.
> Creo que Borrell, porque Zelenski al menos es un actor de profesión.



Borrell da auténtico ASCO. No olvideis que fue con su apoyo que el Fraudillo Sánchez remontó sus horas bajas en el PSOE.


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

*Así son las minas POM-3 que utiliza Rusia en Ucrania: Explotan a la altura de los ojos, el cuello y la entrepierna.*
Desde que comenzara la invasión rusa en Ucrania las *tropas *de *Vladímir Putin* han *minado más de 80.000 kilómetros cuadrados de territorio*, según el Ministerio de Exteriores de Ucrania. "Después de la primera ola de agresión armada rusa contra Ucrania en 2014, unos 16.000 kilómetros cuadrados de las regiones de *Lugansk y Donetsk* quedaron contaminados con minas y restos de explosivos de guerra", asegura el ministerio en su nota publicada con motivo de la celebración por la ONU del Día Internacional sobre el peligro de las minas.


----------



## Bartleby (5 Abr 2022)

*Von der Leyen y Borrell viajarán esta semana a Kiev para reunirse con Zelenski*

*La presidenta de la Comisión Europea y el jefe de la diplomacia europea visitarán al presidente ucraniano en la capital pocos días después de conocerse la masacre de Bucha*









Von der Leyen y Borrell viajarán esta semana a Kiev para reunirse con Zelenski


La presidenta de la Comisión Europea y el jefe de la diplomacia europea visitarán al presidente ucraniano en la capital pocos días después de conocerse la masacre de Bucha




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

*Encuentran una cámara de tortura en un hospital de Bucha con cinco hombres muertos maniatados.*
La guerra que emprendió Rusia en Ucrania elevó su nivel de violencia con la masacre de Bucha, donde las tropas de Vladímir Putin ejecutaron y violaron a cientos de civiles en la ciudad ucraniana en su retirada de la ciudad. El ataque dejó terribles imágenes de la carretera de la muerte de Bucha, con civiles ejecutados en plena calle por tropas rusas, que han dado la vuelta al mundo. Ahora se sabe qué es lo que sucedió en un hospital de Bucha.









Encuentran una cámara de tortura en un hospital de Bucha con cinco hombres muertos maniatados


La guerra que emprendió Rusia en Ucrania elevó su nivel de violencia con la masacre de Bucha, donde las tropas de Vladímir Putin ejecutaron y violaron a cientos de civiles en la ci




www.marca.com


----------



## vil. (5 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Hace vd mal. El pan es un alimento ancestral. Hidratos de carbono para alimentar el cerebro y vd, a fe mía, lo utiliza y mucho.
> 
> Placer leerle, oiga.



Hay opiniones divergentes como en todo...









10 BENEFICIOS DE UNA ALIMENTACIÓN BAJA EN CARBOHIDRATOS


Alimentación baja en carbohidratos y alta en grasas saludables. Fijaros, que como comenta el Dr. Gary Fetke en sus charlas (suyo es el...




lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com


----------



## crocodile (5 Abr 2022)

Alcosani dijo:


> Pregunta para todos:
> 
> ¿No creéis que si con toda la gente que somos aquí, si nos dedicamos a retwittear este tipo de información que muestra la realidad del gobierno ucraniano etiquetando las cuentas de la UE podría servir de algo? Porque entiendo que si tan solo lo hacen unas pocas personas no va a servir de nada, pero cuando sean miles creo que llegará a más gente



Son torturas sanas financiadas por USA/OTAN incluido el gobierno de Perro Sánchez .


----------



## Argentium (5 Abr 2022)

Desde el "a partir de mañana 1 de Abril", para luego "a partir del 14 de Abril", para ahora esto...que cada día huele más raro

*El Kremlin ha declarado que Rusia no tiene prisa por pasar a cobrar en rublos todas las exportaciones.*
13:13 || 05/04/2022


----------



## Impresionante (5 Abr 2022)

¿Alguien sabe porqué desde Rusia no se puede acceder a Burbuja?

@calopez


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

*José Andrés: "En Ucrania he visto coches agujereados por los disparos y tenían escrita la palabra 'niño'"*
El cocinero *José Andrés*, que con su organización *'World Central Kitchen'* ayuda a dar comidas en territorio ucraniano, explicó en el programa *'La Brújula'* de *Onda Cero* que en Ucrania "he visto coches agujereados por los disparos y tenían escrita la palabra 'niño'".

"Habrá ciudades en las que los rusos han pasado más tiempo en donde las imágenes tienen que ser peores", vaticinó.

"No comprendo como puede haber tanta maldad en el Siglo XXI", reflexionó el cocinero.


----------



## crocodile (5 Abr 2022)

Me la suda lo que diga un asesino genocida al servicio de USA/OTAN


----------



## kelden (5 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> A estas alturas de la película, es extraño que el personal (al menos el entendido)
> *no vea que de lo que se trata es de la demolición ¿controlada? de esta Europa
> dirigida, producida y guionizada por EEUU, *para el vaciado y desindustrialización,
> viendo el desvío de las exportaciones rusas (petróleo, fertilizantes...) hacia EEUU
> ...



La gestión del poder en Occidente no es tal. No hay tal jerarquía de mando como en un barco, no hay plan. Lo que hay es una colisión (y colusión) de intereses, todos ellos incompatibles y ni siquiera está claro quièn se va a llevar el gato al agua, si es que alguien se lo lleva. Los poderes esos llamados fácticos, que son órganos dentro de la estructura, están cada uno a lo suyo y ni siempre encuentran entre ellos un punto en común, o un terreno de mutuo beneficio. El poder ejecutivo, lo que se suele llamar políticos (por lo visto el judicial no lo es), simplemente debería hacer política. Básicamente intentar coordinar en la medida de lo posible todo ese pandemónium y, obviamente, no puede. Tampoco quiere, ni nunca ha querido. Occidente es eel camarote de los hermanos Marx.

En EEUU manda el complejo militar-industrial, la mafia farmacéutica, la mafia sanitaria, el gremio de la policía, el sector de la abogacía, por supuesto la banca, toda magma ya sin especializaciones, el sector llamado tecnológico, la distribución, etc.... etc..... Paso de seguir poniendo el adjetivo mafioso, es todo mafioso. Los chiringuitos religiosos, y un larguísimo etcétera. Pretender que toda esta gente se reúne en Davos con unos capuchones bajo la Autoridad de la Espada de Afrodita Nivel Dios es de coña. 

Cada uno van a lo suyo y chocan entre ellos. Abiertamente se gastan fortunas en sobornar vía lobbies a los legisladores, que no tienen ni puta idea de nada y tragan lo que les cuentan. Simplemente un partido político no tiene capacidad ni RRHH para poder manejarse con este monstruo de múltiples cabezas, a no ser una cosa como el PCCh con 80 millones de afiliados y comisarios en cada WC. 

Es imposible pretender hacer una sinfonía o un plan coherente de esto. La criatura va a su bola, por eso tienen la más cara y peor sanidad de la OCDE y NO PUEDEN HACER NADA. Si quisieran, que por supuesto no quieren, no podrían. Son las reglas del sistema y los engranajes que están más allá del control humano, y mucho más en un sistema patatero del siglo 18 como el de EEUU.

En el resto de los paises occidentales estamos en situación muy parecida. No hay planes, hay reacciones sobre la marcha.


----------



## Alcosani (5 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Son torturas sanas financiadas por USA/OTAN incluido el gobierno de Perro Sánchez .



Por eso mismo, a ver que hacen cuando tengan miles de menciones a informacion que ellos quieren ocultar o pasar por alto, mucha gente que cree en su discurso se dará cuenta de cosas


----------



## poppom (5 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si Zelensky es el oponente de Orban y por lo tanto socio del resto de los partidos que se aliaron contra él y perdieron las elecciones ...
> Si Zelensky es el títere de la OTAN , del actual gobierno de Estados Unidos y sus satélites europeos ...
> 
> ¿ en qué bando está el comunismo ?
> ...



Mira que es fácil de entender pero la gente no se quiere enterar 
En España hace no mucho tuvimos un conato de blm con un mantero que murió de infarto.
El día que activen a las células durmientes vamos a flipar y para entonces no servirá el telodije contra los buenistas porque la única preocupación será no morir a cuchillo


----------



## crocodile (5 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Desde el "a partir de mañana 1 de Abril", para luego "a partir del 14 de Abril", para ahora esto...que cada día huele más raro
> 
> *El Kremlin ha declarado que Rusia no tiene prisa por pasar a cobrar en rublos todas las exportaciones.*
> 13:13 || 05/04/2022



Si es cierto mala cosa, si ven que van de farol el rublo se desplomara otra vez


----------



## crocodile (5 Abr 2022)

Alcosani dijo:


> Por eso mismo, a ver que hacen cuando tengan miles de menciones a informacion que ellos quieren ocultar o pasar por alto, mucha gente que cree en su discurso se dará cuenta de cosas



Yo retuiteo todo y me censuran pero hago lo posible en compartirlo por todos lados


----------



## frangelico (5 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Von der Leyen y Borrell viajarán esta semana a Kiev para reunirse con Zelenski*
> 
> *La presidenta de la Comisión Europea y el jefe de la diplomacia europea visitarán al presidente ucraniano en la capital pocos días después de conocerse la masacre de Bucha*
> 
> ...



a Kievarsovia será .


----------



## Neton86 (5 Abr 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Vaya nivel.
> 
> Al final nuestra calavera lusitania va a ser también de las SS.
> 
> ...



No niegues lo evidente, es una calavera Totenkopf de las Waffen SS con un casco moderno y no solo eso, si no que tiene la llave de la 1 División SS Leibstandarte sobre el casco


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (5 Abr 2022)

En breve muchos foreros pro rusos abandonaran el foro desde la tierra patria. Nos escribirán desde su amada tierra.

España expulsa 25 diplomáticos Rusos.



https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/14285039


----------



## Azrael_II (5 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Imágenes de la incautación por parte del FBI y Aduanas de eeuu del yate ruso en el puerto de Palma de Mallorca
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1013495



Es normal el FBI en España?


----------



## lasoziedad (5 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Es normal el FBI en España?



Si, para detenciones de narcos y cosas asi o reclamados por la justicia de USA.


----------



## frangelico (5 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hay formas más sutiles, amables, éticas y sofisticadas de hacer limpieza étnica que dar tiros en la nuca y lanzar al muerto a una fosa común o incinerarlo. A pesar de todo, el resultado es exactamente el mismo: Me quedo la zona con población afín a mis intenciones y "elimino" a la disidencia.



Por ejemplo ETA, que ahora en España es santa pero a su modo y dentro de sus posibilidades hizo lo suyo.


----------



## computer_malfuction (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## mazuste (5 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Desde el "a partir de mañana 1 de Abril", para luego "a partir del 14 de Abril", para ahora esto...que cada día huele más raro
> 
> *El Kremlin ha declarado que Rusia no tiene prisa por pasar a cobrar en rublos todas las exportaciones.*
> 13:13 || 05/04/2022




Parece que usted no ha pillado eso de "*todas"*. Osease: también a los países amigos...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Abr 2022)

La efectividad de los chechenos ha sido recompensada…
Kadyrov recibió el rango de teniente general, confirmó la fuente.
La fuente confirmó que el jefe de Chechenia Razmzan Kadyrov recibió el rango de teniente general.








Кадырову присвоили звание генерал-лейтенанта, подтвердил источник


Главе Чечни Размзану Кадырову присвоено воинское звание генерал-лейтенант, сообщил РИА Новости высокопоставленный источник в одном из правоохранительных... РИА Новости, 05.04.2022




ria.ru


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (5 Abr 2022)

Elige quién ha sido


----------



## Zepequenhô (5 Abr 2022)

No se porqué me da que esto no va a salir en televisión.


----------



## lasoziedad (5 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Elige quién ha sido




*Ucrania denuncia un ataque ruso a un depósito de ácido nítrico en la región oriental de Lugansk*

El gobernador de la región de Lugansk, *Serhiy Haidai*, ha denunciado que las tropas rusas han atacado un *tanque de ácido nítrico en la ciudad de Rubizhne *y ha instado a la población a que se resguarde en sus casas y cierre ventanas y puertas.

“*El ácido nítrico es peligroso si se inhala o entra en contacto con la piel y las mucosas*”, ha advertido en un mensaje a través de Telegram, acompañado de las imágenes de una columna de humo.


----------



## pemebe (5 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Seamos sinceros, democracia real no hay en casi ningún país de Europa Occidental, desde luego no en Rusia, ni en Ucrania. Está bastante "desnaturalizada" en Polonia y Hungría. En España parece que más o menos la tenemos, más por obligación que por convicción.



Ya me gustaria que en todas las elecciones de todos los paises hubieran 200 observadores internacionales que no quieren que gane el que tiene el poder como en Hungría.


----------



## frangelico (5 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Dado el nivel de implicación del Reino Unido en la crisis de Ucrania
> mi impresión de que la próxima gran guerra será Malvinas II .
> Esta vez Rusia se asegurará de que La Argentina gane.



Pues sería una jugada curiosa venderles S-400 a los argentinos. tirnen el alcance suficiente para generar problemas en el cielo de las islas y combinados con unos buenos antibuque la guerra saldría de otra manera. El problema principal es que ahora mismo Argentina está totalmente desarmada y quizá habría una agresión "preventiva" sólo con el anuncio de la adquisición de material militar nuevo.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (5 Abr 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Claro, por eso lleva usted hoy sólo 30 mensajes frente a los 7 mios en los que ademas no introduzco ninguna información sino sólo comentar lo que otros foreros dicen. Además ha abandonado su subforo "politica" para hacer SPAM de la guerra
> A ver Rejon, entiendo que tiene que ganarse su soldada, pero que nadie le lee los mensajes. Que lo sepan sus superiores



Yo si le leo


----------



## Neton86 (5 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Por supuesto que hay Rusos que son Nazis (menudo oximoron), pero como dijo Putín hace poco hablando con asistentes de vuelo.
> 
> Una cosa es que hayan 4 idiotas haciendo el capullo y se les controle y otra muy distinta es que el gobierno promocione esa ideología de odio, que permita incluso manifestaciones con antorchas como en el III Reich.



El judío presidente de Ucrania es un títere del anglosionismo, los batallones de "nazis" ucranianos son el viejo método del anglosionismo para desestabilizar e imponer el terror en zonas de conflicto. Tipo Isis, Boko harán, Cascos Blancos, etc

En Rusia si hay manifestaciones de gente Nacionalsocialista en las calles, por ejemplo Unidad Nacional Rusa de *Aleksandr Barkashov*








También Dugin ha estado dando conferencias en sedes de grupos nacionalsocialistas y nacionalrevolucionarios en España, por ejemplo en las jornadas de la disidencia de 2018, en las que tuve el placer de asistir. Anteriormente también dio una conferencia en un hotel para Democracia Nacional.


----------



## computer_malfuction (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## crocodile (5 Abr 2022)

Si alguno no cobra el paro es culpa de Rusia, me lo ha dicho el gobierno de Perro Sánchez.









El CNI alerta al Gobierno: Rusia prepara un ciberataque para que España no pueda pagar a los parados


El Gobierno ha reconocido la existencia de intentos de hackeo en algunos ministe...




www.elconfidencialdigital.com


----------



## Argentium (5 Abr 2022)

Si Putin no despabila en poco tiempo lo tenemos de zar al Volodímir Zelenski este con el apoyo total de la OTAN, porque China a lo suyo, este no corta el vital suministro, metiéndole el dedo en el ojo cada día, ya me dirán que posibilidades tiene el paisano, no se, como dije antes, todo esto NO me cierra, algo raro pasa, o está todo "cocinado" previamente o no se.

*El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores alemán Baerbock: estamos considerando entregar a Ucrania sistemas de armas que no hemos enviado anteriormente*
14:32 || 05/04/2022


----------



## Azrael_II (5 Abr 2022)

El FBI puede actuar en España (y cualquier país) sin orden judicial y detener a personas aunque el Gobierno quiera

Recientemente hemos visto como han entrado en un yate ruso en Mallorca, tras una orden internacional. Ha sido una mera formalidad ibsn a entrar si o si. Mirad lo que dice esta sentencia y la Constitución

Ver archivo adjunto 1013729


Ver archivo adjunto 1013727



Y esto el FBI que son los bobos funcionarios de la película, imaginad la CIA y otras agencias, no me extrañaría que cada año realizan acciones y ejecuciones en suelo europeo


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (5 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Desde el "a partir de mañana 1 de Abril", para luego "a partir del 14 de Abril", para ahora esto...que cada día huele más raro
> 
> *El Kremlin ha declarado que Rusia no tiene prisa por pasar a cobrar en rublos todas las exportaciones.*
> 13:13 || 05/04/2022



Mientras le paguen , les vale. 

Que fuera en rublos sería un plus porque aportaría valor al rublo.


----------



## Azrael_II (5 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Ucrania denuncia un ataque ruso a un depósito de ácido nítrico en la región oriental de Lugansk*
> 
> El gobernador de la región de Lugansk, *Serhiy Haidai*, ha denunciado que las tropas rusas han atacado un *tanque de ácido nítrico en la ciudad de Rubizhne *y ha instado a la población a que se resguarde en sus casas y cierre ventanas y puertas.
> 
> “*El ácido nítrico es peligroso si se inhala o entra en contacto con la piel y las mucosas*”, ha advertido en un mensaje a través de Telegram, acompañado de las imágenes de una columna de humo.



Ya tenemos el ataque químico o es un globo sonda tras Bucha


----------



## crocodile (5 Abr 2022)

Ira el gayer Zerdenski a Moncloa a encular a Perro Sánchez ?, Ya tiene el ano ampliado por su majestad Mohamed .


----------



## delhierro (5 Abr 2022)

Va pesando el tiempo, la falta de suministros etc...




Estos parece otros diferentes de los te ayer, tienen cintas azules y los uniformes son de otro tipo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Abr 2022)

poppom dijo:


> Mira que es fácil de entender pero la gente no se quiere enterar
> En España hace no mucho tuvimos un conato de blm con un mantero que murió de infarto.
> El día que activen a las células durmientes vamos a flipar y para entonces no servirá el telodije contra los buenistas porque la única preocupación será no morir a cuchillo



es que si estamos viendo esto en el presente ... yo no sé como la gente sigue dudando de lo que está por venir. 

Ya no son elucubraciones conspiranoicas . está pasando !









VIDEO: El representante de Rusia ante la ONU expone la postura de Moscú sobre los asesinatos en Bucha


Previamente, el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Serguéi Lavrov, denunció "una campaña de desinformación" contra Moscú.




diario-octubre.com


----------



## crocodile (5 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Ya tenemos el ataque químico o es un globo sonda tras Bucha



Ya puestos pronto veremos niños comidos por Putin en el Kremlin.


----------



## delhierro (5 Abr 2022)

Esto si es lo que se llama cariñosamente una rusada.



Estan disparando artilleria de 152, en tiro tenso a un blanco que no se ve pero que no debe estar lejos.


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

Tropas de asalto rusas operan cerca de Stakhanov.

t.me/anna_news/27189

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## frangelico (5 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Maetra, maestra puede parecer... pero una vez todo el mundo la ve, lo que es la jugada es KAFKIANA... y como ya he dicho en otro post además para que volviese Valle-Inclán y escribiese otro librito suyo del esperpento...
> 
> A ver, a día de hoy hay que enviar cantidades surrealistas de gasoil a Ucrania, que es lo que mueve sus aparatos de guerra y no menos los de paz... de cada barril que llega los RUSOS destruyen probablemente otro al menos y me pongo muy conservador...
> 
> ...



Y además contamina. Greta se debe estar arrancando los pelos a tirones.


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Va pesando el tiempo, la falta de suministros etc...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Los de ayer se rindieron por orden del Amo yankee para sacar vivo al general.


----------



## Trajanillo (5 Abr 2022)

Un cuento sobre la verdad y la mentira en nuestros tiempos:
"
_La Mentira le dijo a la Verdad: "Vamos a darnos un baño juntos, el agua del pozo es muy agradable. La Verdad, todavía sospechosa, probó el agua y descubrió que era realmente agradable. Así que se desnudaron y se bañaron. Pero de repente, la Mentira saltó del agua y huyó, vistiendo las ropas de la Verdad.
La Verdad, furiosa, salió del pozo para recuperar su ropa. Pero el Mundo, al ver la Verdad desnuda, miró hacia otro lado, con ira y desprecio. La pobre Verdad regresó al pozo y desapareció para siempre, ocultando su vergüenza. Desde entonces, la Mentira corre por el mundo, vestida como la Verdad, y la sociedad está muy feliz ... Porque el mundo no desea conocer la Verdad desnuda._
"


----------



## coscorron (5 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Si Putin no despabila en poco tiempo lo tenemos de zar al Volodímir Zelenski este con el apoyo total de la OTAN, porque China a lo suyo, este no corta el vital suministro, metiéndole el dedo en el ojo cada día, ya me dirán que posibilidades tiene el paisano, no se, como dije antes, todo esto NO me cierra, algo raro pasa, o está todo "cocinado" previamente o no se.
> 
> *El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores alemán Baerbock: estamos considerando entregar a Ucrania sistemas de armas que no hemos enviado anteriormente*
> 14:32 || 05/04/2022



Ha muerto gente que no estaba muerta ...


----------



## HUROGÁN (5 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> una de dos o alguien pone fotos de chicas sesis o de productos con el precio disparado que este hilo sin fotos no vale nada



Mujeres tradicionales .


----------



## mazuste (5 Abr 2022)

_*"...Rusia introdujo de facto el Rublo del gas, el Rublo del petróleo viene porque tanto Gazprom como Rosneft 
salieron de sus filiales en la UE y ahora no tienen nada que ver con ellas-- que Alemania las "nacionalice"
(supongo que siempre se puede utilizar mobiliario de oficina adicional e instalaciones de almacenamiento
vacías) y ahora la UE no tiene contratos para el gas y el petróleo, ya que, antes de los últimos sucesos, 
los contratos se firmaron con... y lo han adivinado, las filiales en la UE de Gazprom y Rosneft que ahora
no haму ninguna relación ni con Gazprom ni con Rosneft. Buena suerte, UE, negociando nuevos contratos
con Gazprom y Rosneft... He oído que el Banco Gazprom es un muy buen banco, y, lo más importante, 
es en Rusia que impide la repetición del procedimiento estándar de Occidente de robar a los demás, como
fue la congelación de los activos monetarios de Rusia por valor de más de $ 300 mil millones. Lo sé,
para las "élites" alemanas que todavía ven a los rusos como subhumanos (los viejos hábitos son difíciles
de eliminar) todo este asunto es muy humillante, pero Europa apostó: Sin contratos, sin recursos.*_
* ¿Qué valor tiene ahora el euro? Y esto es sólo el comienzo."*
Andreij Martyanov.


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

La administración de Poltava ha anunciado oficialmente que las tropas rusas han liquidado a dos nativos de la región que eran miembros de la organización terrorista Azov

El 20 de marzo, el subcomandante de combate y formación especial de Azov, el teniente superior Vitaliy Gritsayenko (participante en la operación punitiva de 2017 en Donbás), fue liquidado en Mariupol.
El 25 de marzo, otro militante de Azov, el teniente superior Maksym Kagal, fue liquidado en Mariupol.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39909


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

Resulta que el sitio web de la Policía Nacional de Ucrania anunció que Bucha había sido limpiada de "colaboradores" ya el 2 de abril. Y un día después nos mostraron montones de cadáveres.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39907


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

*Declaración de emergencia del Ejército de la República Popular de Luhansk sobre la explosión de un tanque químico en el pueblo de RUBEZHNOY*

♦Las formaciones nacionalistas ucranianas, al darse cuenta de la inutilidad de las operaciones de combate contra la República Popular de Luhansk, antes de retirarse de la ciudad ocupada de RUBEZHNE, comenzaron a destruir las instalaciones de la industria química.
Así, hoy la nube de ácido clorhídrico se extendió en el distrito fabril de la ciudad, donde viven más de 10 mil personas, al hacer estallar una cisterna con ácido clorhídrico en el taller nº 1 de la Asociación de Producción Zorya.
⚡El momento de la detonación se calcula teniendo en cuenta la rosa de los vientos que propaga los productos químicos al territorio liberado de la LNR en dirección al asentamiento de KUDRYASHOVKA.
Las acciones terroristas podrían provocar numerosas víctimas civiles.
◾Se está aclarando la información sobre las víctimas civiles.
‼Aún así, los servicios de emergencia no están autorizados a realizar trabajos de contención del foco de contaminación.
➖ Actualmente, para justificar sus criminales acciones terroristas, los medios de comunicación ucranianos están difundiendo activamente información falsa sobre la supuesta implicación de unidades militares del LNR en esta explosión.
Más de 40 mil toneladas de ácido sulfúrico, ácido clorhídrico, ácido nítrico y amoníaco permanecen en tanques en el territorio de una planta química peligrosa, cuya explosión causaría daños irreparables a la ecología de la región y destruiría toda la vida en un radio de 30 kilómetros. Se verán afectadas las zonas de los asentamientos que aún están bajo el control de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas, Lysychansk, Severodonetsk, Zolote y Seversk, donde viven más de 300.000 civiles.

t.me/surf_noise1/10283


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Desde el "a partir de mañana 1 de Abril", para luego "a partir del 14 de Abril", para ahora esto...que cada día huele más raro
> 
> *El Kremlin ha declarado que Rusia no tiene prisa por pasar a cobrar en rublos todas las exportaciones.*
> 13:13 || 05/04/2022




Son vencimiento de contratos el 15 de Mayo también hay.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (5 Abr 2022)

Otra teoría prorusa de como empezo esta guerra.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (5 Abr 2022)

Neton86 dijo:


> El judío presidente de Ucrania es un títere del anglosionismo, los batallones de "nazis" ucranianos son el viejo método del anglosionismo para desestabilizar e imponer el terror en zonas de conflicto. Tipo Isis, Boko harán, Cascos Blancos, etc
> 
> En Rusia si hay manifestaciones de gente Nacionalsocialista en las calles, por ejemplo Unidad Nacional Rusa de *Aleksandr Barkashov*
> 
> ...



Pero son 4 gatos, la mayoría de la gente Rusa es antifascista, muchos tienen familiares que fallecieron o participaron en la Gran Guerra Patria.


----------



## Forocloaca (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Abr 2022)

Un tren con vehículos blindados fue visto en la República Checa. Es posible que esté planeado transferirlo a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

En total, las imágenes muestran cinco tanques T-72 y cinco vehículos de combate BVP-1 (la versión checa del BMP-1 soviético).

Anteriormente, el Grupo Checoslovaco ya ha suministrado a las Fuerzas Armadas vehículos BVP-1 reacondicionados, que se produjeron en Checoslovaquia bajo licencia. A principios de marzo, el Ministerio de Defensa checo anunció un paquete de asistencia militar a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que incluía "equipo pesado" por valor de 400 millones de coronas checas.

Por el momento, se conserva la conexión ferroviaria entre Europa y Ucrania y continúa el transporte de mercancías con asistencia militar.
#Ucrania #República Checa
@rybar


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores alemán: a los arsenales de la Bundeswehr apenas les quedan armas para enviar a Ucrania

t.me/surf_noise1/10284


----------



## Neton86 (5 Abr 2022)

En paneslavista y profundamente antisionista.


----------



## Salamandra (5 Abr 2022)

¿Se sabe de alguna respuesta rusa de la toma de control, al menos hasta septiembre, de la filial alemana de Gazprom?.


----------



## mazuste (5 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los de ayer se rindieron por orden del Amo yankee para sacar vivo al general.



A propósito del general este, dicen que en la Wiki figura como fallecido la semana pasada¿?


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Abr 2022)

Rubezhnoye ★ La explosión provocada por las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania de un tanque de ácido en la empresa Zarya en Rubizhne se llevó a cabo antes de la retirada de los batallones nacionalistas ucranianos. Una nube de sustancia venenosa se ha esparcido en el distrito en donde viven más de 10 mil personas


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

MARIUPOL. LOS PRISIONEROS DE GUERRA UCRANIANOS SE INSTALAN EN LAS UNIDADES DEL EJÉRCITO DE LA RPD.

Barren las carreteras, pelan las patatas, sacan la basura. Y están contentos con sus vidas, esperando un intercambio, u otras opciones, pero no la muerte.

Se les da nuestro camuflaje y cinturones con estrellas, y apenas se les vigila. Hablé con "camaradas" de Lviv, Sumy, Kyiv, incluso de Yalta (un pueblo de la DNR).

Tenemos que pensar cómo utilizar a los nuevos presos. Hay mucho trabajo en la ciudad.

t.me/surf_noise1/10285

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Abr 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> ¿Se sabe de alguna respuesta rusa de la toma de control, al menos hasta septiembre, de la filial alemana de Gazprom?.



No creo que digan nada. Unos días antes Gazprom salió del mercado alemán.


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

Jardín de infancia nº 91 en Mariupol, donde se han rendido hoy más de 30 soldados enemigos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39914


----------



## quinciri (5 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Realmente lo que sucede es:
> a.- Rusia sigue vendiendo la misma cantidad de petróleo que antes de la guerra, y al mismo precio que antes de la guerra.
> b.- Fruto de las tensiones de mercado (manipulación) introducidas por USA-UK, hay un aumento de precios/márgenes. Aumento que se lo está llevando limpio petroleras USA, a cuenta de petróleo ruso.
> c.- El tonto de la mesa de póquer que sigue comprando petróleo ruso, y pagando sobreprecio a USA es Europa.



Y en todo este esquema ¿se sabe que papel juega Europa ? 0, ¿ al menos nuestros ilustres gobernantes ?


----------



## fulcrum29smt (5 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Esto si es lo que se llama cariñosamente una rusada.
> 
> 
> 
> Estan disparando artilleria de 152, en tiro tenso a un blanco que no se ve pero que no debe estar lejos.



La tripulación de ese Acacia demuestra muchos huevos, como cualquier otro vehículo de artillería autopropulsada su protección es muy baja, solo resisten balas del 7,62 y metralla. Cualquier RPG lo dañaría o lo haría saltar por los aires.


----------



## Bartleby (5 Abr 2022)

Apuntan bien los jóvenes a quienes se les premia. Han adoptado las costumbres más despreciables. Llegará lejos.


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Pero son 4 gatos, la mayoría de la gente Rusa es antifascista, muchos tienen familiares que fallecieron o participaron en la Gran Guerra Patria.



Y a los que se pasan de la Raya los detienen.


----------



## BHAN83 (5 Abr 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> Mujeres tradicionales .


----------



## Seronoser (5 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Mantas Kvedaravicius, director de cine lituano, entre los fallecidos por el asedio de Rusia a Mariúpol*
> 
> El ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania informó de que el autor de 'Mariupolis' o 'Partenonas' perdió la vida el pasado sábado
> 
> ...



Pues está Lituania como para seguir perdiendo ciudadanos…


----------



## delhierro (5 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los de ayer se rindieron por orden del Amo yankee para sacar vivo al general.



¿ que general ?


----------



## Remequilox (5 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Yo creo que el final está claro: Neutralidad de Ucrania sin entrar en la OTAN, a ser posible que la reconstrucción la pague la UE. Lo del Dombas va a ser un elemento de negociación, se quedará en Ucrania con amplia autonomía si la negociación va bien, o serán estados títeres de Rusia si va mal. Crimea ya es rusa, falta que lo oficialice Kiev.



No veo eso de hacerse la guerra que se están haciendo para al final, simplemente implementar Minsk.
Además, hacer un Minsk III (lo mismo de siempre, pero "ahora sí que sí lo cumpliré"), sería una clarísima victoria ucraniana.
Ucrania "maidan" sacaría de esta guerra MÁS de lo que ha tenido en ningún momento de sus 8 años de existencia, la soberanía _de facto_ sobre la totalidad del Donbass.
Además, Rusia ya reconoció la independencia de las repúblicas, así que eso es ya carta lanzada y jugada. 
Solo hechos de mucho calado podrían hacer retroceder eso (tal que una derrota clamorosa en la augurada próxima "batalla del caldero del Donbass", por ejemplo).


----------



## Remequilox (5 Abr 2022)

Esa es la estrategia.
Cuando se rindan por miles, desfilarán por la Plaza Roja.
Es que los ruskis son tontos del culo, y no se enteran de las sutilezas bélicas que les meten......


----------



## Bartleby (5 Abr 2022)

Todos esos analistas con asiento en los medios de comunicación que en tiempos de paz afirman taxativamente que, "en una guerra la primera victima es la verdad", deberán de cambiar a partir de ahora esa frase tan manida por otra más acertada que sería que, "en una guerra, la primera victima es la duda".


----------



## JAGGER (5 Abr 2022)

Buenos Aires, una cuidad indiferente a todo. Recién tomado del televisor en casa.


----------



## ignatiux (5 Abr 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Por esto creo que los rusos pensaban que con tirar 4 bombas los ucras iban a negociar… sino pensaban eso, por que no bombardearon todas las refinerías el primer día?



Pues es algo que me tiene desconcertado, a que se debe que hayan alargado tanto en conflicto en lugar de haber cortado su producción de combustible desde el primer día.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## delhierro (5 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Yo creo que el final está claro: Neutralidad de Ucrania sin entrar en la OTAN, a ser posible que la reconstrucción la pague la UE. Lo del Dombas va a ser un elemento de negociación, se quedará en Ucrania con amplia autonomía si la negociación va bien, o serán estados títeres de Rusia si va mal. Crimea ya es rusa, falta que lo oficialice Kiev.



Los de lugansk y Donesk no vuelven ni de coña, tienen el 93% y más del 60% ya en sus manos, y el tiempo corre ahí contra los de kiev. Se empiezan a rendin en masa, es normal no les llegan suministros. Ten en cuenta que tienen sus propio ejerecitos, que va a salir de esto con más armas que España. Y una población nominal de 6.000.000 , aunque se quede en 4.000.000 es mucha gente.

Lo que no veo yo, es que se vayan a quedar con algo más de las dos republicas , quizas Kherson porque se estan organizando los prorrusos.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (5 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Coño para eso estas tú para propaganda prorusa y nadie te hace ni puto caso Carmencita de mis amores




Deme las gracias porque a raíz de mi comentario le han llovido los thanks. Sus fans lo teian abandonado y mire por donde



Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Yo si le leo



Bueno lee los enlaces, porque lo que es él sólo sabe el caca culo pis.
Pues ¡dele thanks que está huerfanito!


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ que general ?



Lo han publicado aquí durante la noche.
El jefe del estado mayor de Africa yankee al parecer estaba en Mariupol.
_
Roger L. Cloutier, jefe del Estado Mayor del Mando de África de Estados Unidos _






Guerra en Ucrania XVI


meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: No te metas con Navalny and Co.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## delhierro (5 Abr 2022)

ignatiux dijo:


> Pues es algo que me tiene desconcertado, a que se debe que hayan alargado tanto en conflicto en lugar de haber cortado su producción de combustible desde el primer día.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



La idea era negociar desde el primer dia, cuando los rusos avanzaban a toda leche, ya pararon para corredores y negociaciones. Eso en la primera semana, creo qeu fue al 3º dia. 

En lo politico Moscu es torpe, no entiende que la marioneta no puede hacer otra cosa que luchar o le matan. No han sido capaces de sacar los videos de los crimens de guerra de los ucranianos, ( esto creo que para que su población ni pida arrasar ), no cortan los combustibles a europa. Vale ganan dinero , pero si los hubieran cortado hace 40 dias, Europa seria hoy un mar de manifestantes cabreados. Tampoco han sabio o querido promocionar un lider prorruso para aglutinar a los que les apoyan fuera de las republicas.


----------



## delhierro (5 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Lo han publicado aquí durante la noche.
> El jefe del estado mayor de Africa yankee al parecer estaba en Mariupol.



No es muy creible, y los rusos no iban a intercambiarlo por una rendición de 300 tios. En Mariupol habra mercenarios, nazis de eurpa, etc... pero no el jefe de estado mayor yanque. Vale los rodearon rapido, pero los yanquis acertaron con que Putin si iba a mover ficha, y se retiraron a tiempo. Tiene que tener topos en Rusia a paletadas. No han limpiado la casa.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (5 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Joderrrr Carmencita de mis amores,vaya seguimiento que me haces joia y claro los zenquius que tengo me lo dan tú y el cabo chusquero.....y de soldada na de ná pero no veas el pedazo de jamon de pata negra que me ha enviado la direccion..lo que hace la puta envidia.



Seguimiento ninguno, no se vaya a obsesionar, es que está usted más omnipresente en las páginas que Putin y Zelensky juntos.


----------



## mazuste (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (5 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Señor líbranos del MAL!!!!*
> 
> *Von der Leyen y Borrell viajarán a Kiev para encontrarse con Zelenski
> 
> ...



Tendría alguien la obligación de entrar en guerra contra rusia si les cae por accidente un misilito? La ue no es parte de la otan, y el tratado de la ue cubre menos que mi seguro del hogar. Un saludo a Putin si me lee.


----------



## delhierro (5 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> La tripulación de ese Acacia demuestra muchos huevos, como cualquier otro vehículo de artillería propulsada su protección es muy baja, solo resisten balas del 7,62 y metralla. Cualquier RPG lo dañaría o lo haría saltar por los aires.



Tienen una percepción del riesgo distinta al menos a la mia. Es como cuando sacan un tanque de lado para disparar, coño no se lo pongas facil al enemigo sacalo de frente. No tienen prisa, así que 1 minuto para colocarlo bien puede ahorrarte un pepinazo en el lateral donde entra con mucha más facilidad. Ademas el blanco es más grande.


----------



## .Kaikus (5 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores alemán: a los arsenales de la Bundeswehr apenas les quedan armas para enviar a Ucrania
> 
> t.me/surf_noise1/10284



Los polacos y checos tienen cerca de 1.000 T-72 en sus arsenales, aparte los teutones estan a punto de enviar Marders...

PD- Para una tripulacion carrista veterana, pasar de un T-72 a un Leopard, no creo que sea un trauma, en cuatro teoricas y practicas, se hacen rapido con el manejo del carro.


----------



## cuartosinascensor (5 Abr 2022)

En una guerra ambos bandos cometen atrocidades, en eso consiste la guerra.
En este foro lo hemos visto.
En los telediarios solo se ven las atrocidades de un bando.
Da vergüenza ver la manipulacion y la visión sesgada tan burda de nuestro mundo supuestamente libre y democrático.
Nos tratan como a gilipollas. Por qué no ponen los videos que vemos aquí? Los de las llamadas a los familiares de los prisioneros rusos o los de los tiros en las piernas a los prisioneros rusos indefensos.
Las cosas no son blancas o negras. existen los grises.
Menos mal que existe burbuja.


----------



## morpheus2010 (5 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> La masacre de Bucha copará la intervención de Zelensky en el Congreso. Pero se niegan a abrir una investigación.
> 
> Cometes el crimen, escondes la mano y señalas a otro para esconder este y sobre todo los anteriores. Que asco dan estos satanistas y todo el que lo apoya
> 
> Cáncer actúa, en nombre de todos los arcángeles



Normal que no la pidan. Los que os coméis toda la propaganda rusa os va a dar igual que pongan imágenes de los soldados rusos follandose hasta las farolas, para vosotros serán siempre actores.
Hay innumerables testigos dentro y fuera de esa ciudad, ciudadanos periodistas, etc.. que han confirmado la matanza. Hay datos objetivos que lo confirman.
Los únicos que lo desmienten son los rusos por cuestiones obvias y vosotros porque se os rompe el relato de Rusia buena, no ataca civiles sólo tanques con esvástica...
Hay que reconocer que la contrapropaganda rura es la hostia.


----------



## Remequilox (5 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los de lugansk y Donesk no vuelven ni de coña, tienen el 93% y más del 60% ya en sus manos, y el tiempo corre ahí contra los de kiev. Se empiezan a rendin en masa, es normal no les llegan suministros. Ten en cuenta que tienen sus propio ejerecitos, que va a salir de esto con más armas que España. Y una población nominal de 6.000.000 , aunque se quede en 4.000.000 es mucha gente.
> 
> Lo que no veo yo, es que se vayan a quedar con algo más de las dos republicas , quizas Kherson porque se estan organizando los prorrusos.



Jerson es el agua de Crimea.
Sin agua, Crimea es un secarral. Sí, mucho interés geoestratégico (es el "portaaviones" del Mar Negro), pero una vida bastante dura.
Con agua, es un polo de desarrollo agrario y turístico tremendo. 
Y Sebastopol puede aspirar al 1M de habitante.
Jerson no se toca. Es razón de estado rusa (la "existencialidad" esa que se mencionaba para lo de las nukes).

A discutir, y los dioses de la guerra decidirán, las conexiones terrestres con Donbass (implica el control total del Mar de Azov, así que ....) y Transnistria (implica Odesa-Nikolayev, y la pérdida del acceso al Mar Negro por parte de Ucrania).

Ya veremos, según como avancen acontecimientos, Jarkov y la cuenca del Dnieper.


----------



## .Kaikus (5 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> MARIUPOL. LOS PRISIONEROS DE GUERRA UCRANIANOS SE INSTALAN EN LAS UNIDADES DEL EJÉRCITO DE LA RPD.
> 
> Barren las carreteras, pelan las patatas, sacan la basura. Y están contentos con sus vidas, esperando un intercambio, u otras opciones, pero no la muerte.
> 
> ...



Muchos de esos prisioneros ukros terminaran alistandose voluntariamente en las milicias de Novorrusia, sobre todo si son originarios del este de Ucrania.


----------



## Impresionante (5 Abr 2022)

. Autoridades de Lugansk acusan a militares ucranianos de haber detonado cisternas con sustancias químicas durante la retirada de una ciudad



Las tropas ucranianas hicieron explotar varias cisternas en la fábrica química Zariá, ubicada en el sur de la ciudad de Rubézhnoe, donde continúan los combates entre las fuerzas ucranianas y las tropas de la República Popular de Lugansk (RPL), declaró este martes el teniente coronel de la república, Andréi Marochko.
Según anunció el militar a la agencia estatal LIC, "los batallones nacionalistas ucranianos volaron las cisternas […] durante la retirada". "Supuestamente se trataba de ácido nítrico", precisó Marochko.
Minutos antes, LIC divulgó la imagen de una columna de humo naranja, presuntamente fruto de la explosión.

Por su parte, el gobernador ucraniano de la provincia de Lugansk, Serguéi Gaidái, confirmó en su cuenta de Facebook la explosión, afirmando que se trataba de una cisterna que fue volada por las tropas de la RPL. Asimismo, publicó dos fotografías de la columna de humo.

El ácido nítrico es una sustancia tóxica. Puede irritar las vías respiratorias y causar síntomas de bronquitis, así como afectar los ojos, causando conjuntivitis e incluso ceguera. Para mitigar sus efectos, Gaidái pidió a los ciudadanos usar mascarillas empapadas en soda, así como cerrar las puertas y ventanas.
De acuerdo al portal Windy, actualmente en Rubézhoe el viento se mueve en dirección nordeste, a una velocidad cercana a los 20 km/h. Se espera que la nube tóxica alcance el pueblo de Kudriashovka durante este martes.


----------



## Malevich (5 Abr 2022)

ignatiux dijo:


> Pues es algo que me tiene desconcertado, a que se debe que hayan alargado tanto en conflicto en lugar de haber cortado su producción de combustible desde el primer día.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



Los gringos destruyeron la refinería de Novi Sad en el 99 y provocaron un vertido en el Danubio.


----------



## piru (5 Abr 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>




Fecha de ese video? 
No podemos distinguir si son ukras o ruskis
Mucha nieve
Los vehículos no se mueven a pesar de recibir fuego.
No se ven soldados corriendo.
Muchos aciertos

No sé Rick...


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

Simbólico: los policías ucranianos no son muy diferentes de los nazis

La escuela de policía de Mariupol se ha convertido en un bastión de los batallones nacionalistas de Ucrania. Durante varios años seguidos, los combatientes radicales entrenaron y lucharon a la defensiva aquí. Los militares republicanos y rusos los expulsaron y se encontraron con una fuerte resistencia.

Tras la liberación de Mariupol y de todo Donbás, la escuela del Ministerio del Interior volverá a formar a las fuerzas del orden para mantener el orden en el puerto de Azov.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39928

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (5 Abr 2022)

La OTAN ampliará la cooperación con socios en Asia debido a la negativa de China a condenar la operación de Rusia en Ucrania, dijo Stoltenberg.


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

Se han publicado cosas interesantes.
Una sesión informativa de seguridad para el personal ruso de la Embajada de Estados Unidos en Moscú sobre los posibles contactos entre el personal de la embajada y el FSB

t.me/boris_rozhin/39918


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (5 Abr 2022)

Cosas de matar no-blancos, que no importa nada. Al loro con las cifras.


----------



## piru (5 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Va pesando el tiempo, la falta de suministros etc...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Por lo que se está viendo la Guardia Nacional lleva cinta azul. La cinta amarilla es del ejército regular.
Azov está en la GNU


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

Renunciar al gas no puede perjudicar a Rusia más de lo que puede perjudicar a Occidente

Alemania sueña con convertirse en pionera de las energías renovables. La transición final estaba prevista con gas ruso. Pero sucede que hoy es costumbre escupir al mencionar a Rusia en las mejores casas de Europa. ¿Y qué hacer? ¿Abajo la gasolina?

El economista Hans-Werner Sinn se complace en contar lo que le espera a Alemania sin el gas ruso: "La calefacción de los edificios residenciales simplemente dejará de funcionar, los procesos industriales, que también requieren grandes cantidades de gas, dejarán de... Esto provocará malestar entre la población y una tormenta de protestas de la industria... La cohesión de la alianza occidental quedaría en entredicho".

Como dicen, la esperanza muere al final. Pero siempre hay alguien que la entierra.

t.me/Soldierline/2471


----------



## vettonio (5 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> La de Trump... pero era una guerra económica brutal y que tampoco era seguro tuviese el resultado esperable... China poco a poco está en una situación demasiado alta y tocarla es complicado... por otra parte dudo que los rusos aceptasen ser en Europa los lacayos de Alemania y Merkel es lo que no estaba dispuesta a perder: su posición de mando y ordeno, o lo que es lo mismo el reino de los teutones y eso sin guerra que es lo que tenemos... ya se montó bien grande cuando se discutió la entrada de Turquía y lo que suponía una masa de musulmanes tan grande y un país con esa natalidad en el reparto de poder en la UE...
> 
> La verdad, ese lugar tan incómodo de aceptar...





computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Yo aún diría más: si eres rusófobo, eres un *mojón*.


----------



## quinciri (5 Abr 2022)

rgentium dijo:
Desde el "a partir de mañana 1 de Abril", para luego "a partir del 14 de Abril", para ahora esto...que cada día huele más raro

*El Kremlin ha declarado que Rusia no tiene prisa por pasar a cobrar en rublos todas las exportaciones.*
13:13 || 05/04/2022




mazuste dijo:


> Parece que usted no ha pillado eso de "*todas"*. Osease: también a los países amigos...



Bueno, también hay que decir que no solo exporta gas, y que no descartaron lo de ampliar el pago en rublos a otras materias...


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

Imágenes únicas del disparo del cañón más potente del mundo

El 2S7M Malka SAU participa actualmente en la operación especial en Ucrania. Es un cañón de artillería autopropulsado de enorme potencia. Entró en servicio en 1986 y sigue siendo uno de los cañones más potentes del mundo.

t.me/Soldierline/2469

Video en el enlace


----------



## Roedr (5 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Tendría alguien la obligación de entrar en guerra contra rusia si les cae por accidente un misilito? La ue no es parte de la otan, y el tratado de la ue cubre menos que mi seguro del hogar. Un saludo a Putin si me lee.



Podríamos hacer una campaña de reporte de coordenadas GPS de politicastros europeos. Sólo por razones de sostenibilidad e igualdad de género, claro.


----------



## Neton86 (5 Abr 2022)

[pifiado, post: 40060404, member: 26524"]
Y los ukros supongo que "creen" ser escandinavos arios... ¿?
[/QUOTE]
Eso dicen y lo achacan a Oleg de Novgorod. 

Los rusos ultranacionalistas usan el Kolovrat, la esvástica eslava. Por ejemplo:








Esas imágenes son del 1 de Mayo alternativo (nacionalista) en Moscú.


También te digo, los operadores del Grupo Wagner utilizan también simbología nórdica, como
el nudo de los muertos (Valknut)


----------



## ccartech (5 Abr 2022)

Ucranianos mataron a dos soldados rusos y enfermaron a decenas con pasteles envenenados


Los cientos de soldados de la 3ª División de Fusileros Motorizados de Rusia fueron víctimas de la hospitalidad de los habitantes de Izium, quienes les ofrecieron "pyrizhky" y bebidas alcohólicas con venenos.




www.perfil.com


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

La rusofobia sólo es bienvenida mientras no afecte al sector energético

La policía de Helsinki ha detenido a nueve personas que protestaban contra la llegada del último cargamento de carbón ruso a una central eléctrica de la capital finlandesa, según informaron las fuerzas del orden.

"La policía detuvo a nueve personas en el puerto de Salmisaari después de las 9 de la mañana del martes. Los hombres se subieron a las estructuras de la zona portuaria y se sujetaron a ellas. Estas personas son sospechosas de alterar el orden público", dice el informe.

La empresa energética de Helsinki, Helen, recibirá los últimos envíos de carbón de Rusia en primavera, y también seguirá utilizando gas natural ruso a pesar de la operación especial de Rusia en Ucrania.

t.me/Soldierline/2463


----------



## vettonio (5 Abr 2022)

Neton86 dijo:


> [pifiado, post: 40060404, member: 26524"]
> Y los ukros supongo que "creen" ser escandinavos arios... ¿?



Eso dicen y lo achacan a Oleg de Novgorod.

Los rusos ultranacionalistas usan el Kolovrat, la esvástica eslava. Por ejemplo:

Ver archivo adjunto 1013833
Ver archivo adjunto 1013834
Ver archivo adjunto 1013833
Ver archivo adjunto 1013834
Ver archivo adjunto 1013835


Esas imágenes son del 1 de Mayo alternativo (nacionalista) en Moscú.


También te digo, los operadores del Grupo Wagner utilizan también simbología nórdica, como
el nudo de los muertos (Valknut)

Ver archivo adjunto 1013846


Ver archivo adjunto 1013851

[/QUOTE]


Lo tuyo es el monotema. 

Como me ponga a colgar material de grupos usanos nazis...

A la NADA por NAZI.


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

Más rápido, más alto, más caro

En comparación con el comienzo de 2020, los precios del gas podrían multiplicarse por 20 y los de la electricidad por 8. Las instalaciones de almacenamiento de gas están a una cuarta parte de su capacidad.

El mayor proveedor de energía de Alemania, E.ON, está preparando mentalmente a los alemanes para una subida de precios: "La situación sin precedentes del mercado va a afectar a nuestros precios, pero intentaremos mantenerlos lo más bajos posible", dijo el director de la empresa, Philip Thon, a la rnd.

También sugirió que el Estado no debería interferir en la política de precios: sería mejor ayudar a los ciudadanos a aislar sus casas. 

t.me/Soldierline/2462


----------



## crocodile (5 Abr 2022)

Intel Slava Z:
⚡La UE prohibirá la entrada de barcos rusos a los puertos de la UE - jefe de la Comisión Europea

⚡La UE prohibirá la exportación de semiconductores, maquinaria y equipos de transporte a la Federación Rusa por un monto de 10 mil millones de euros, dijo el jefe de la Comisión Europea

La UE prohibirá la participación de empresas rusas en la contratación pública en la UE y cualquier apoyo financiero a los organismos estatales rusos, dijo el jefe de la CE.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Abr 2022)

Zelensky se retrasa sale a las 17:00h


----------



## Aeneas (5 Abr 2022)

cuartosinascensor dijo:


> En una guerra ambos bandos cometen atrocidades, en eso consiste la guerra.
> En este foro lo hemos visto.
> En los telediarios solo se ven las atrocidades de un bando.
> Da vergüenza ver la manipulacion y la visión sesgada tan burda de nuestro mundo supuestamente libre y democrático.
> ...



Por 3 razones:

1- Esto no es el mundo libre (menos libre que antes, seguro)
2- Esto no es una democracia (vease el congreso a la búlgara del PP de la semana pasada, por ejemplo)
3- No somos neutrales. España ha tomado partido por un bando aunque no sea beligerante y, como consecuencia, participa en la propaganda de guerra.


----------



## Zhukov (5 Abr 2022)

Aparte de los soldados de infantería de marina que se han rendido en Mariupol, parece que es generalizado,


"Cada día hay más y más prisioneros de guerra ucranianos en la RPD. Si hace unas semanas fueron traídos en docenas, hoy, después de un mes y medio de batallas agotadoras, se entregan en cientos", dijo el comandante militar Andrey Rudenko.

le meto un espacio para que podáis abrir el vídeo

https ://

t.me/boris_rozhin/39929


----------



## crocodile (5 Abr 2022)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> Normal que no la pidan. Los que os coméis toda la propaganda rusa os va a dar igual que pongan imágenes de los soldados rusos follandose hasta las farolas, para vosotros serán siempre actores.
> Hay innumerables testigos dentro y fuera de esa ciudad, ciudadanos periodistas, etc.. que han confirmado la matanza. Hay datos objetivos que lo confirman.
> Los únicos que lo desmienten son los rusos por cuestiones obvias y vosotros porque se os rompe el relato de Rusia buena, no ataca civiles sólo tanques con esvástica...
> Hay que reconocer que la contrapropaganda rura es la hostia.



Al ignore, gracias.


----------



## Neton86 (5 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt, post: 40060244, member: 59226"]
Pero son 4 gatos, la mayoría de la gente Rusa es antifascista, muchos tienen familiares que fallecieron o participaron en la Gran Guerra Patria.
[/QUOTE]
Yo solo te digo que en proporción hay más nacionalistas blancos(NS,NR,NB,...) en Rusia que en España.


El mismo Duguin (ex partido Nacional Bolchevique, hoy partido Euroasia) es asesor del gobierno Ruso. Eso en España es impensable.

Y no me digas vox, porque vox es un partido bajo el paraguas de Israel.


----------



## NoRTH (5 Abr 2022)

Neton86 dijo:


> fulcrum29smt, post: 40060244, member: 59226"]
> Pero son 4 gatos, la mayoría de la gente Rusa es antifascista, muchos tienen familiares que fallecieron o participaron en la Gran Guerra Patria.



Yo solo te digo que en proporción hay más nacionalistas blancos(NS,NR,NB,...) en Rusia que en España.


El mismo Duguin (ex partido Nacional Bolchevique, hoy partido Euroasia) es asesor del gobierno Ruso. Eso en España es impensable.

Y no me digas vox, porque vox es un partido bajo el paraguas de Israel.
[/QUOTE]

vox si pisa poder se convierte en un Pp 2


----------



## Neton86 (5 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Eso dicen y lo achacan a Oleg de Novgorod.
> 
> Los rusos ultranacionalistas usan el Kolovrat, la esvástica eslava. Por ejemplo:
> 
> ...




Lo tuyo es el monotema.

Como me ponga a colgar material de grupos usanos nazis...

A la NADA por NAZI.
[/QUOTE]
Sólo he hablado de este tema, porque se estaba hablando de él y he aportado información.

Yo me cago en Usa y en la Otan por si no te habías dado cuenta.


----------



## crocodile (5 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> La OTAN ampliará la cooperación con socios en Asia debido a la negativa de China a condenar la operación de Rusia en Ucrania, dijo Stoltenberg.



Bien, a ver si los chinos dejan de estar de perfil, a ostias se aprende


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Abr 2022)

Ucraina siempre será bienvenida en UE.

Ojo a las dietas diarias.


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

La fase activa de la guerra debería terminar a mediados de abril - Arestovych

Si no hay un acuerdo de paz antes de esa fecha, estallará una guerra de guerrillas, predice el portavoz de la administración Zelenskyy.

t.me/Soldierline/2460


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (5 Abr 2022)

El general Mark Milley , presidente del Estado Mayor Conjunto de EE. UU., acaba de calificar la reciente retórica nuclear de Rusia como “muy provocativa”. Puede recordar que a fines de febrero, el presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, puso las fuerzas nucleares de su país en un nivel de alerta más alto .



RECORDEMOS QUE EL RUMANO HA ADVERTIDO DE QUE NOS ACERCAMOS AL "SEGUNDO ACTO" DE LA TERCERA GUERRA MUNDIAL


----------



## amcxxl (5 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Fecha de ese video?
> No podemos distinguir si son ukras o ruskis
> Mucha nieve
> Los vehículos no se mueven a pesar de recibir fuego.
> ...



los ucros atacaron con exito varias columnas rusas la primera semana, especialmente en la zona de Jarkov

de eso estan viviendo desde entonces los propagandistas ademas de alguna accion aislada como el ataque a Belgorod y las torturas y asesinatos de prisioneros



AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> El general Mark Milley , presidente del Estado Mayor Conjunto de EE. UU., acaba de calificar la reciente retórica nuclear de Rusia como “muy provocativa”. Puede recordar que a fines de febrero, el presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, puso las fuerzas nucleares de su país en un nivel de alerta más alto .
> 
> 
> 
> RECORDEMOS QUE EL RUMANO HA ADVERTIDO DE QUE NOS ACERCAMOS AL "SEGUNDO ACTO" DE LA TERCERA GUERRA MUNDIAL



USA lleva tiempo acercando material en grandes cantidades a la parte oriental de la OTAN, Polonia y Rumania especialmente

la retirada rusa de alrededor de Kiev esta tambien en relaccion con esto para el refuerzo del noroeste de Bielorusia para defender la direccion del corredor de Suwalki-Kaliningrado


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

Se ha presentado a la Duma un proyecto de resolución sobre el reconocimiento del genocidio de los rusos en Ucrania.

El documento dice que las autoridades de Kiev llevan ocho años exterminando a la población rusa en las repúblicas populares de Donetsk y Luhansk.

En particular, Ucrania consagró por ley en 2014 el curso "para el exterminio físico de los residentes de estas repúblicas".

Ya es hora☝

t.me/Soldierline/2458


----------



## Impresionante (5 Abr 2022)

A disfrutar de la mierda de nuestros políticos SIN EXCEPCIÓN.

A las 5 PM


----------



## crocodile (5 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Zelensky se retrasa sale a las 17:00h



Por mí como si revienta, lo va a ver su P.M.


----------



## delhierro (5 Abr 2022)

En toda europa los gobiernos hacen lo que mandan las embajadas yanquis, es siempre así lo que pasa es que en general no se nota tanto.

Un detalle curioso es que cuando Iglesias subia , le llamaron desde la embajado y fue a verles acompañado de Zapatero o alguien similar. Meten las narices en todo. En el caso de Iglesias como no estaba controlado querian reconocer el grado de posible amenaza, en otros casos no es aun más burdo porque es gente preparada en sus universidades o contactada mucho tiempo antes de ser conocida.


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

⚡Ambos frentes de Mariupol bajo fuego Informe especial.⚡


----------



## Arraki (5 Abr 2022)

Las fuerzas rusas podrían haber empezado la ofensiva de rodear a las tropas ucranianas del este

* Las fuerzas rusas comienzan la ofensiva hacia Barvinkove desde Izyum; capturó Brazhkivka*


----------



## Neton86 (5 Abr 2022)

Que en Rusia tienen que haber más blancos que en España, parece evidente... ¿Hay mucho nazi pro-ario en España? ¿Después del meneo se pasarán al bando eslavo?





__





El Meneo de Vladimir y los Suyos


https://www.meneame.net/story/guerra-interna-oro-otan http://thesaker.is/natos-internal-gold-war/ Comentario de Putin al meneo: "Si no queréis pagar el gas en Rublos, id a Londres a buscar vuestro oro y pagad el gas" @calopez ponle chincheta




www.burbuja.info




[/QUOTE]
En España puedes escuchar el podcast de Aquí la Voz de Europa, este episodio en concreto me pareció muy interesante









¡¡No más guerras entre EUROPEOS!! - AQUÍ LA VOZ DE EUROPA - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de AQUÍ LA VOZ DE EUROPA gratis. En este programa Miguel Blasco, Vicente Estarelles y Sergio Martinez Quién Está Detrás hablarán en profundidad del confl... Programa: AQUÍ LA VOZ DE EUROPA. Canal: Aquí La Voz De Europa. Tiempo: 01:32:09 Subido 01/03 a las...




go.ivoox.com


----------



## manodura79 (5 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los de ayer se rindieron por orden del Amo yankee para sacar vivo al general.



Espera, espera. Que a mí me habían dicho que los rusos no hacían operaciones nocturnas porque no tenían el equipo adecuado. Ooootra trola más que se cae. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tomcat ii (5 Abr 2022)

Aquí se hablaba de una guerra y tal, no? Vaya basura de hilo os ha quedado a los rojos, todo lo que tocais se convierte en mierda.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (5 Abr 2022)

Vamos, las mismas cosas que se importaban desde Rusia desde antes de la guerra.


Eso sí, ahora a pagar en rublos y oro.

Ja ja ja


----------



## dabuti (5 Abr 2022)

My new reportage below - Ukraine: ' Bucha Massacre ' - The Truth versus the Propaganda. GRAHAM PHILLIPS.


----------



## delhierro (5 Abr 2022)

Lo mismo los de la izquierda vasca. El resto aplaudira ocn las orejas. Quizas salvo alguno de podemos, pero para evitarlo ya largaron a Alberto Rodriguez.


----------



## piru (5 Abr 2022)

Y si este se atreve a decidir eso en público, nos podemos imaginar lo que realmente pensará.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (5 Abr 2022)

"Polonia, que, según el funcionario de Varsovia, "defiende a toda la OTAN de Rusia", firmó hoy un acuerdo para comprar 250 tanques Abrams estadounidenses.

Así, Polonia se convirtió en el segundo país fuera de los Estados Unidos en comprar M1A2C. El año pasado, Australia firmó un contrato para la compra de 75 tanques de este tipo.

De hecho, la compra de tanques estadounidenses por parte de Polonia finalmente puede arruinar la industria de defensa local y sacudir en gran medida todo el presupuesto militar. Pero parece que al gobierno polaco no le importa.

Guiados por ambiciones militaristas malsanas y un deseo de jurar lealtad a los Estados Unidos, ahora los zlotys polacos se gastan en campañas de relaciones públicas del tipo, "qué pasaría si Rusia ataca", bueno, como vemos en los tanques.

Tanques, que por cierto consumen mucho más combustible que los mismos Leopard 2A5 y Leopard 2PL. En el contexto de la crisis energética en Europa los logísticos del sistema de suministro de combustible del ejército polaco tienen un saludo especial. 

t.me/epoddubny/9428


----------



## fulcrum29smt (5 Abr 2022)

Acabo de ver en el Telegram de Intel Slava Z imágenes terribles de los efectos del TOS-1A Buratino en Marines Ucranianos en Mariupol.

No pongo las imágenes por su crudeza, quién quiera verlas que entre en ese canal.

t.me/intelslava


----------



## Yomateix (5 Abr 2022)

EEUU sigue haciendo caja.

*Polonia firma un acuerdo con EEUU para comprar 250 tanques Abrams*
*Polonia *ha firmado un acuerdo con *Washington *para comprar 250 tanques *Abrams *en un intento de reforzar su ejército en un esfuerzo por disuadir una posible agresión rusa en su frontera oriental. La venta de tanques Abrams a Polonia, que también alberga un futuro sitio de defensa antimisiles de *EEUU*, es otra señal de una relación de defensa creciente con EEUU.


Y lo de Bucha...curioso, desde el dia 30 ya tiene el control Ucrania (de hecho hasta Zelensky se pasó por allí).....pero no permiten acceder a la Otan. Tendrán que prepararlo todo hasta que no haya nada que ya puedan investigar.

*La ONU: "Las imágenes de Bucha sugieren deliberados asesinatos de civiles"*
La Oficina de la ONU para los Derechos Humanos sigue analizando los vídeos y otros materiales recibidos sobre la masacre en la ciudad ucraniana de *Bucha*, aunque "parecen sugerir" que allí se asesinó de forma deliberada a civiles, algo que constituiría un crimen de* guerra*, indicó hoy una portavoz.

"*Estamos intentando acceder a Bucha, no tenemos información directa*, pero lo que hemos visto es alarmante", señaló la portavoz de la oficina Liz Throssell en rueda de prensa.


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

Se ha establecido el lugar donde los bastardos ucranianos emboscaron, capturaron y luego dispararon a los soldados rusos capturados. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/39943


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

El tiroteo de "civiles" en Mile en la carretera de Zhytomyr - análisis del equipo de Rybara

Ayer publicamos un diagrama con la ubicación de todos los lugares del "tiroteo masivo". Además de Bucha, apareció el lugar de rodaje en la carretera de Zhytomyr.

Gracias a Mykhailo Podolyak, asesor del Jefe de la Oficina Presidencial de Ucrania, ahora sabemos que no se disparó a civiles cerca de Mila, sino al menos a combatientes de la defensa del terror.

▪AKS-74U se quemó como resultado de la detonación de un cartucho en la recámara.
▪Camuflaje verde bandana-bufanda en el cuello del cadáver.
▪Guante de camuflaje en otro cadáver
▪El techo del monovolumen ha saltado por los aires, lo que indica una explosión en su interior.

Ocurrió en el mismo lugar donde se grabó el vídeo del "tiroteo contra civiles" el 15 de marzo.

Ahora sabemos que cualquiera estuvo allí, pero no los civiles.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39941


Spoiler: +18


----------



## amcxxl (5 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La fase activa de la guerra debería terminar a mediados de abril - Arestovych



Lo dudo, aun queda mucho ukro que liquidar y la guerra no acabara hasta que no quede ni un solo soldado ukro con armas en la mano


----------



## Teuro (5 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> La OTAN ampliará la cooperación con socios en Asia debido a la negativa de China a condenar la operación de Rusia en Ucrania, dijo Stoltenberg.



Una entrada de Japón y Corea en la OTAN sería una muy buena advertencia. Supongo que la entrada de Taiwan si sería "casus belli".


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

Los morteros autopropulsados Tulpan de 240 mm 2S4 llegan a Mariupol para hacer frente a los neonazis de Azov.

Foto: Valentyn Sprinchak

t.me/boris_rozhin/39940


----------



## Octubrista (5 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> "Polonia, que, según el funcionario de Varsovia, "defiende a toda la OTAN de Rusia", firmó hoy un acuerdo para comprar 250 tanques Abrams estadounidenses.
> 
> Así, Polonia se convirtió en el segundo país fuera de los Estados Unidos en comprar M1A2C. El año pasado, Australia firmó un contrato para la compra de 75 tanques de este tipo.
> 
> ...



Gran alegría en las industrias de Alemania, Francia, Italia (y hasta España), al ver que con el dinero que trinca Polonia de la UE se compran equipamientos militares a EEUU y se crea empleo fuera de la UE.

Quienes no quieran ver de qué se trata todo esto, ya no sé puede hacer nada por ellos.


----------



## Elimina (5 Abr 2022)

En Antena 3... es evidente que se les fue la mano dejando a cualquiera salir al aire

t.me/intelslava/24406


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

En cuanto a las afirmaciones de Estados Unidos sobre el éxito de una prueba de misiles hipersónicos.

1. Cabe señalar que incluso este intento estuvo precedido por una serie de fracasos.

2. El éxito del nuevo intento se ofrece para ser tomado al pie de la letra.

3. Incluso si el lanzamiento es realmente exitoso y EE.UU. pudo finalmente lanzar con éxito un prototipo que funciona, esto sólo confirma la estimación publicada anteriormente de que EE.UU. va por detrás de Rusia y China en el desarrollo y producción de misiles hipersónicos por varios años, y que Rusia ya los utiliza como un arma estándar en su arsenal.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39946


----------



## Elimina (5 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Acabo de ver en el Telegram de Intel Slava Z imágenes terribles de los efectos del TOS-1A Buratino en Marines Ucranianos en Mariupol.
> 
> No pongo las imágenes por su crudeza, quién quiera verlas que entre en ese canal.
> 
> t.me/intelslava



Joder es un lanzallamas, cómo va a ser
Pues eso. No hace falta verlo.


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

Sobre las nuevas entregas de armas a Ucrania:

1. Alemania transferirá armamento por valor de 189 millones de euros.
2. Estados Unidos transferirá, entre otros, 10 vehículos aéreos no tripulados Switchblade 600.
3. la República Checa entregó varios viejos tanques T-72 y BMP (las fotos se vieron por la mañana)
4. Letonia entregará una batería de obuses D-30.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39947


----------



## Bartleby (5 Abr 2022)

En La Sexta están ahora con Zelenski. Me hace gracia, porque dicen que está contestando a Rusia, pero como no sabemos que ha dicho Rusia, pues no sabemos exactamente a qué está contestando.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (5 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Acabo de ver en el Telegram de Intel Slava Z imágenes terribles de los efectos del TOS-1A Buratino en Marines Ucranianos en Mariupol.
> 
> No pongo las imágenes por su crudeza, quién quiera verlas que entre en ese canal.
> 
> t.me/intelslava



Leo que el TOS-1 monta 24 cohetes con ojivas termobáricas. Pena que esos marines hayan muerto así y no hayan podido ser hechos prisioneros.


----------



## Top5 (5 Abr 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> vox si pisa poder *se convierte en un Pp 2*



Cosa evidente por que Abascal siempre estuvo relacionado con el PP.


----------



## Elimina (5 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> En La Sexta están ahora con Zelenski. Me hace gracia, porque dicen que está contestando a Rusia, pero como no sabemos que ha dicho Rusia, pues no sabemos exactamente a qué está contestando.



¿qué importa qué dijo? ¿qué importa qué pasó? ¿quién necesita pruebas? Es la tele.

Liu Sivaya dice en su canal:
t.me/liusivaya/485


> Decir la verdad nunca sale gratis. Menos aún si se está en minoría. Acaban de comunicarme desde ESdiario que “por presiones recibidas” se ven obligados a cancelar “temporalmente” nuestras colaboraciones. Lo próximo serán mis redes.
> 
> ¿No hay censura en España? Pues ya veis que no.


----------



## coscorron (5 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> "Polonia, que, según el funcionario de Varsovia, "defiende a toda la OTAN de Rusia", firmó hoy un acuerdo para comprar 250 tanques Abrams estadounidenses.
> 
> Así, Polonia se convirtió en el segundo país fuera de los Estados Unidos en comprar M1A2C. El año pasado, Australia firmó un contrato para la compra de 75 tanques de este tipo.
> 
> ...



Se lo dedico a algunos foreros que decían que los aumentos en el gasto de defensa de los países UE irían sobre todo a material europeo ... Pues por aquí van viendo las primeras compras.


----------



## Alvin Red (5 Abr 2022)

A ver si la CUP monta algún pollo, como presentarse con lazos de San Jorge o así, a fin de cuentas San Jorge es el patrón de Catalunya.


----------



## piru (5 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los morteros autopropulsados Tulpan de 240 mm 2S4 llegan a Mariupol para hacer frente a los neonazis de Azov.
> 
> Foto: Valentyn Sprinchak
> 
> ...




Cambio de planes. Llevan la Z pintada encima de la / con la que empezaron la guerra. Esos deberían estar en Odessa.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

La milicia popular de Luhansk sigue liberando el territorio de la república. Una brigada de asalto está operando a siete kilómetros de Severodonetsk y las posiciones enemigas están bajo fuego, informa el corresponsal de Izvestiya Denys Kulaga.

t.me/anna_news/27197

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Bartleby (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Proletario Blanco (5 Abr 2022)

Los asesinos de Bucha.


----------



## Lego. (5 Abr 2022)

Por si acaso no lo ha puesto nadie


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

La torreta del T-64BV que voló hacia el primer piso de una casa de ladrillo como resultado de la detonación de la munición.

t.me/anna_news/27195


----------



## Proletario Blanco (5 Abr 2022)

Canillejas.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Nicors (5 Abr 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1013954
> 
> 
> Canillejas.



Estos lo tienen claro, los nazis de este foro son follaputin.


----------



## dedalo00 (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Marchamaliano (5 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



No esperaba menos de un cachorrito de Soros.


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

Varias fundaciones y ONG extranjeras serán reconocidas como indeseables en Rusia

La Comisión de la Duma sobre Intervención Exterior propone reconocer a 14 ONG como indeseables:
7 de Polonia
5 de Gran Bretaña
2 de Alemania.

Entre ellos:
Rzeczpospolita
⛔Stephen Batory's
⛔Kazimir Pulaski

Inglés
⛔Chatham House
Católico

Alemán
Fundación Heinrich Böll
⛔Dekabristen e. V.

Nuestra plaza lleva el nombre del ocupante Batory. En lugar de la plaza soviética. Así es como vivimos...
Nos estamos desmunicipalizando poco a poco.
¿Y cuándo se va a tirar el tanque...?

t.me/boris_rozhin/39949


----------



## JAGGER (5 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> "Polonia, que, según el funcionario de Varsovia, "defiende a toda la OTAN de Rusia", firmó hoy un acuerdo para comprar 250 tanques Abrams estadounidenses.
> 
> Así, Polonia se convirtió en el segundo país fuera de los Estados Unidos en comprar M1A2C. El año pasado, Australia firmó un contrato para la compra de 75 tanques de este tipo.
> 
> ...



Genial, Polonia!
Dando porculo a los urrsófilos. 

Polonia: +250 tanques de verdad.
Putinia: -1200 tanques de hojalata.
En 5 años Varsovia tendrá un arsenal superior al de Putinia.


----------



## Trajanillo (5 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> "Polonia, que, según el funcionario de Varsovia, "defiende a toda la OTAN de Rusia", firmó hoy un acuerdo para comprar 250 tanques Abrams estadounidenses.
> 
> Así, Polonia se convirtió en el segundo país fuera de los Estados Unidos en comprar M1A2C. El año pasado, Australia firmó un contrato para la compra de 75 tanques de este tipo.
> 
> ...



Y depues cuando toda Europa esté armada hasta los dientes, entonces nos empezaremos a dar de ostias entre nosotros para deleite del planeta otra vez.


----------



## Bartleby (5 Abr 2022)

Hay mayor llenazo en el parlamento español hoy que habla zelenski que cuando están hablando de la inflación. Hasta la bandera. Hay asientos en los que hay hasta dos personas. No olvidemos que estamos en pandemia.


----------



## Elimina (5 Abr 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1013938



lo que me faltaba por ver: acariciando gatitos... ¡ni en el programa de la Gricho!


----------



## Billy Ray (5 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> ⚡Ambos frentes de Mariupol bajo fuego Informe especial.⚡



Joder, vaya huevos tiene este tío, que gran reportaje. Creo he visto muy poquitos periodistas jugársela así e informar de verdad como este, muy bueno.


----------



## Bartleby (5 Abr 2022)

Se podría sancionar al parlamento por no respetar el aforo??


----------



## arriqui (5 Abr 2022)

El Congreso a tope.
No me lo puedo de cree.

Reunión de pastores ovejas muertas.


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

El ex alcalde ucraniano de Kherson, Igor Kolykhayev, declaró al sitio web de noticias y análisis Ukrayinska Pravda que los militares rusos habían filtrado una base de datos completa sobre todos los activistas de Kherson, participantes en el ejército y en la ATO:
"Saben de todos de principio a fin. "Tenían una base de datos completa sobre todos los activistas que estaban en la ciudad que les filtraron los "bienpensantes". Tenían expedientes personales de cada diputado mío, información que iba desde el pedigrí de su esposa hasta el nombre de su perro favorito.
Lo mismo ocurre con los combatientes de TERO y Kherson que estaban en Donetsk y Luhansk, datos sobre dónde viven y qué poseen.
La Rosgvardiya y el FSB están ahora completamente aquí, "procesando" a los activistas, "trabajando" en las ATO. Conocen a todo el mundo de principio a fin.

t.me/surf_noise1/10299


----------



## apocalippsis (5 Abr 2022)

*Un objetivo adicional para las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia en territorio ucraniano: la República Checa envió un tren con tanques T-72M1 y BMP-1 a Ucrania*



La República Checa ha formado un tren para enviar vehículos blindados de estilo soviético a Ucrania.

Según fuentes oficiales, 30 tanques T-72 están en servicio en la República Checa. En total, los miembros europeos de la OTAN tienen alrededor de 850 vehículos blindados de este tipo. En la mayoría de estos países, el T-72 es la unidad principal de las fuerzas blindadas. Los tanques croatas T-72 en la cantidad de 75 tanques han estado fuera de servicio durante mucho tiempo y se están oxidando en los almacenes. En Hungría, solo 30 tanques están en servicio, los 130 restantes están suspendidos. Polonia tiene la mayor cantidad de vehículos blindados de esta clase: 505 unidades.

Ucrania es uno de los operadores más grandes del mundo del BMP-1, habiendo heredado varios miles de unidades de dicho equipo de la Unión Soviética. Los vehículos blindados de transporte de personal de esta clase fueron diseñados en los años sesenta del siglo pasado. Hoy se consideran moral y técnicamente obsoletos.

Anteriormente, la República Checa planeó transportar alrededor de 56 BMP-1 a Ucrania por ferrocarril. Washington ha insistido repetidamente en el suministro masivo de armas pesadas soviéticas de los países de Europa del Este de la Alianza del Atlántico Norte.

No es solo la capacidad de combate de los vehículos "usados" lo que genera dudas, sino también la posibilidad misma de su entrega a los lugares de despliegue de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Para la aviación rusa , aparece un objetivo adicional en el territorio de Ucrania si llegan allí trenes de la República Checa. El comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF ha declarado repetidamente sobre la posibilidad de lanzar un ataque de alta precisión con misiles en columnas de asistencia militar occidental en el territorio de Ucrania.







El camino de un posible tren de Praga a Kiev vía Lviv

Algunos países europeos que son miembros de la OTAN entienden que el suministro incontrolado de armas a Kiev tarde o temprano les creará problemas. Por lo tanto, mientras apoyan la política de los Estados Unidos, Gran Bretaña y Polonia para contener a Rusia a toda costa, todavía no se arriesgan a proporcionar a las Fuerzas Armadas equipos pesados modernos.



Sin embargo, otros siguen exactamente esta política y continúan bombeando armas al régimen ucraniano. 





__





Cargando…






topwar.ru


----------



## coscorron (5 Abr 2022)

Que tiene que ver Chevron con todo lo que se ha montado ... Pues casi nada ...


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

Y quedarán un par de miles de personas en Letonia. Explícales a estos idiotas que no hay país sin población

El ministro de Defensa letón, Artis Pabriks, ha puesto a los rusos ante una disyuntiva: o Letonia o Rusia.

"La despiadada agresión de Rusia en Ucrania ha dado a los rusos de Letonia la oportunidad de elegir: estar con Letonia y con el mundo libre. Te tiendo la mano. La otra opción es apoyar el crimen de Rusia y no encontrar nunca la comprensión en una Letonia libre", escribió el ministro.

¿La Letonia "libre" es esa Letonia en la que el Día de la Victoria está prohibido de facto, pero las marchas de los legionarios de las SS están permitidas...?

t.me/Soldierline/2476


----------



## JAGGER (5 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Y depues cuando toda Europa esté armada hasta los dientes, entonces nos empezaremos a dar de ostias entre nosotros para deleite del planeta otra vez.



Al contrario. Europa encontró, más bien chocó con el recto sentido geoestratégico y por eso hay una cohesión inédita. 

Ahora la hipótesis de conflicto está claramente definida y el rearme militar irá encaminado a la demolición del conato imperial turcochino.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Joder, vaya huevos tiene este tío, que gran reportaje. Creo he visto muy poquitos periodistas jugársela así e informar de verdad como este, muy bueno.



Es el mejor con diferencia....los de izvestia también son buenos


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

Georgia sigue golpeando a Zelensky

Ucrania se ha convertido en una "reserva de criminales georgianos", cuya extradición solicita sin éxito Tiflis. Thea Tsulukiani, viceprimera ministra de Georgia y ministra de Cultura, Deportes y Juventud, lo dijo el martes al comentar las declaraciones de las autoridades ucranianas sobre el supuesto contrabando de mercancías sancionadas a Rusia.

t.me/Soldierline/2475


----------



## Trajanillo (5 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Al contrario. Europa encontró, más bien chocó con el recto sentido geoestratégico y por eso hay una cohesión inédita.
> 
> Ahora la hipótesis de conflicto está claramente definida y el rearme militar irá encaminado a la demolición del conato imperial turcochino.



Europa es un polvorín y lo va a ser siempre, nos salva la UE, en cuanto está caiga que no tardará mucho en caer, estamoa a ostias de nuevo.


----------



## Billy Ray (5 Abr 2022)

Vean ambos videos, són salvajes, alimañas asesinas, estamos armando y apoyando institucionalmente a criminales.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (5 Abr 2022)

El cómico se retrasa ya 16 minutos, lo de la impuntualidad no es una cosa exclusiva de los españoles, en otras repúblicas bananeras pasa igual.

Además somos los 21º en tener videoconferencia. España pandereta.

No pintamos una mierda.


----------



## Bartleby (5 Abr 2022)

Se tendría que encender la pantalla y aparecer Putin. Como en las películas cuando se cuela el malvado


----------



## Kluster (5 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Hay mayor llenazo en el parlamento español hoy que habla zelenski que cuando están hablando de la inflación. Hasta la bandera. Hay asientos en los que hay hasta dos personas. No olvidemos que estamos en pandemia.



Por supuesto, es más importante lamerle las botas al vendemotos de EEUU que preocuparse por la economía de tu país. Ante todo hay que demostrar que somos buenos lacayos, que estamos con la deuda hasta el cuello y hay muchos chiringuitos que mantener.


----------



## Malevich (5 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Georgia sigue golpeando a Zelensky
> 
> Ucrania se ha convertido en una "reserva de criminales georgianos", cuya extradición solicita sin éxito Tiflis. Thea Tsulukiani, viceprimera ministra de Georgia y ministra de Cultura, Deportes y Juventud, lo dijo el martes al comentar las declaraciones de las autoridades ucranianas sobre el supuesto contrabando de mercancías sancionadas a Rusia.
> 
> ...



Las últimas cosas que estoy leyendo pintan a que Georgia y Moldavia están relajando mucho su inicial entusiasmo por la causa ucraniana.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (5 Abr 2022)

Pues nada, ya estan los miembros de las listas votadas de pie aplaudiendo con las orejas. Asco es poco.


----------



## Fauna iberica (5 Abr 2022)

*Los ferroviarios griegos se niegan a transportar los tanques de la OTAN a Europa del Este: «Con nosotros, NO» *

2 de abril de 2022
Actualmente, los vehículos blindados y los carros de combate se están recargando en el puerto comercial griego de Alexandroupolis para ser transportados a los países de Europa del Este de la OTAN. Los trabajadores ferroviarios no quieren apoyar esto y ahora están bajo la presión de los empresarios.

El puerto comercial griego de Alexandroupolis es un importante puerto de carga tanto de mercancías como de combustible, ya que está cerca de las fronteras greco-turcas, conectado a la terminal portuaria por mar y cuenta con un aeropuerto internacional. También está conectada con el ferrocarril y las principales autopistas europeas.

Desde el comienzo de los acontecimientos militares en Ucrania, más de 3.000 soldados estadounidenses y cientos de vehículos blindados y tanques han llegado al puerto griego de Alexandroupolis. Desde allí siguen por ferrocarril hasta Rumanía y otros países del este de Europa miembros de la OTAN, según informa el sitio de noticias griego In.gr. El artículo dice:



> «Los tanques estadounidenses pertenecientes a las fuerzas de la OTAN, descargados del enorme transbordador «Liberty Passion» en el puerto de Alexandroupolis, fueron transportados por ferrocarril a través de la prefectura de Evros a los países de Europa del Este. Los tanques de las fuerzas de la OTAN fueron transportados por ferrocarril desde Alexandroupolis a Rumanía vía Bulgaria».



El 1 de abril, el medio de comunicación griego Imerodromos informó de que la continuidad del envío de vehículos blindados desde el puerto griego de Alexandroupolis hasta las fronteras de Ucrania está en peligro porque parte de los trabajadores de la empresa ferroviaria TrainOSE se negaron a «apoyar activamente los envíos de armas».







Ahora, se dice que se ha intensificado la presión sobre los trabajadores de la fábrica de maquinaria de Salónica para que se trasladen a Alexandroupolis para ayudar sobre el terreno.

El portal de información del Partido Comunista de Grecia (KKE) añadió que los vehículos blindados estadounidenses habían sido entregados por mar a Alexandroupolis y luego transportados a Polonia. Según el informe, el 30 de marzo «ya se habían desplazado tres trenes completos en esta dirección» a través del transporte ferroviario. Según los medios de comunicación, los ferroviarios griegos se negaron a recargar el material y a «prestar apoyo técnico al transporte». El KKE informó de que los empresarios «invocaron el contrato laboral que establece que los trabajadores tienen que trabajar donde la empresa los necesite». El KKE dijo:



> «Desde hace unas dos semanas se presiona a los trabajadores de la fábrica de maquinaria de Salónica para que vayan a Alexandroupolis. Condenamos las amenazas del empresario contra los trabajadores de TrainOSE que se negaron a participar en el mantenimiento de los trenes y a transportar los tanques de la OTAN desde el puerto de Alexandroupolis.»



Tras la intervención de los sindicatos locales, las amenazas contra los ferroviarios cesaron. Una docena de sindicatos locales publicaron una resolución en la que prometían no participar en el paso de la «máquina de guerra» por el país, según información de Imerodromos. La resolución dice:



> «Es una burla que un empleador diga: ‘No debe importarte lo que lleven los trenes, es tu trabajo y debes acompañarlo'».



Además, el documento afirma:



> «No seremos cómplices de la maquinaria de guerra que rueda por los territorios de nuestro país. No se utiliza el ferrocarril para el transporte de material de guerra en el extranjero.
> Las locomotoras utilizadas para este fin deben volver a su base. Ninguna amenaza para cualquier ferroviario que se niegue a aceptar el traslado de material bélico de la OTAN desde nuestro país».



La resolución del KKE fue apoyada por una docena y media de sindicatos locales, entre los que se encontraban

«trabajadores de la industria química del norte de Grecia, empleados privados de la ciudad de Tesalónica, trabajadores de la construcción, trabajadores de las telecomunicaciones y la tecnología de la información, de la industria alimentaria, autoridades locales y empresas municipales, hoteles y servicios públicos








Los ferroviarios griegos se niegan a transportar los tanques de la OTAN a Europa del Este: "Con nosotros, NO" - piensaChile


"No seremos cómplices de la maquinaria de guerra que rueda por los territorios de nuestro país. No se utiliza el ferrocarril para el transporte de material de guerra en el extranjero. Las locomotoras utilizadas para este fin deben volver a su base. Ninguna amenaza para cualquier ferroviario que...




piensachile.com


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (5 Abr 2022)

_Si le hacen esto a los saqueadores, imagínate lo que le hacen a los colaboradores rusos en las zonas donde se retiró el ejército ruso... 

_


----------



## Bartleby (5 Abr 2022)

La traductora de Zelenski parece el gallo Claudio


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (5 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los morteros autopropulsados Tulpan de 240 mm 2S4 llegan a Mariupol para hacer frente a los neonazis de Azov.
> 
> Foto: Valentyn Sprinchak
> 
> ...



Son los morteros mas grandes en servicio, los ejércitos de la OTAN tienen perspectiva de género, charos y reglas de enfrentamiento para invertidos, pero no tienen nada parecido a ésto ....como los Azov no se rindan les borran hasta los tatuajes....


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

El trabajo de los Grads cerca de Marinka - en las imágenes del helicóptero. El corresponsal de Izvestiya, Valentin Trushnin, mostró un vídeo del bombardeo de las fortificaciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39952

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Remequilox (5 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La fase activa de la guerra debería terminar a mediados de abril - Arestovych
> 
> Si no hay un acuerdo de paz antes de esa fecha, estallará una guerra de guerrillas, predice el portavoz de la administración Zelenskyy.
> 
> t.me/Soldierline/2460



Traducido al "entendible": Solo nos quedan recursos para aguantar un esfuerzo de guerra activo para unas 2 semanas. A partir de ahí, que cada uno haga lo que quiera/pueda.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Abr 2022)

Uy ha dicho Guernica


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (5 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> La traductora de Zelenski parece el gallo Claudio



Es tan irritante que, si se hace muy largo, hasta el más fiel otánico se puede acabar poniendo del lado de Rusia


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

Mapa de los servicios ferroviarios ucranianos en funcionamiento. El centro de transporte de Pavlograd sigue funcionando.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39951


----------



## Bulldozerbass (5 Abr 2022)

Esta enumerando todo lo que está haciendo él y los batallones nazis pero diciendo que son los rusos los que lo están haciendo. Es de verguenza ajena las tragaderas de los diputados y el Gobierno español. España, otro estado 404.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (5 Abr 2022)

Porcelanosa. Ay que lol.
Como nos ha calado el volodimir... 
Por mi tocho ma-to..


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> La traductora de Zelenski parece el gallo Claudio


----------



## Edge2 (5 Abr 2022)

Yo tambien quiero que me reciba el congreso de inutiles estos para decirles 3 cosas...


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (5 Abr 2022)

El pájaro dando nombres de empresas españolas que deben arruinarse del todo.

No van a dejar piedra sobre piedra en Europa, esas son las ordenes recibidas.


----------



## Edge2 (5 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> La traductora de Zelenski parece el gallo Claudio



Esta apunto de que se le salga el dildo...


----------



## Oso Polar (5 Abr 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Serían nazis.
> 
> Venga putincels, a justificar barbaridades.



NeoNazis hay en todos lados, una cosa diferentes es que el estado tenga políticas Nazis y estas estan estructuradas en la vida civil y militar como el caso de Ucrania.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (5 Abr 2022)

Han cambiado a la traductora, no? 
Debía ser un agente rusa y ha sido desactivada...


----------



## arriqui (5 Abr 2022)

El Echenique no aplaude. Que cabron


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Abr 2022)

¿ alguien duda que la guerra va a ser en los mismos países que han sido atacados con el coronavirus ?

Del pelotazo de la industria farmacéutica ahora llega el pelotazo de la industria armamentística . 

En los países donde no ha habido coronavirus y por lo tanto sus gobiernos no se han endeudado " por generaciones " , son aquellos países pobres que ni ha habido mascarillas , ni confinamiento, ni vacunas ni saben donde está Ucrania, ni envían armas para matar a miles de rusos ni a su vez serán bombardeados por declarar la guerra a Rusia/China.

La llamada segunda guerra mundial no fue tal puesto que no cayó ninguna bomba en Estados Unidos . 
Tampoco cayó en la primera, que fue una de tantas veces que se destruyó Europa para impedir que se formase un conglomerado de países unidos como lo es China o Estados Unidos de América. 
Los mismos que financiaron la destrucción del imperio iberoamericano provocando innumerables guerras civiles y haciendo creer que los genocidas y traidores eran libertadores, son los que están detrás de todo esto una vez más . Aquellos piratas que asaltaban los galeones españoles que intentaban llegar cargados de oro y plata , siguen haciendo las mismas tramas pero actualizadas con ingeniería financiera. 

Desde Carlo Magno , cada vez que se ha intentado unificar el imperio romano de occidente, han llegado los enemigos a destruirlo. 
¿ quién atacó a Napoleón ? ¿ quién hizo creer a los españoles que venían a defendernos de los franceses cuando ellos destruían todo a su paso ? 

¿ quién volvió a colocar en el trono de España a un rey felón, sicario de los enemigos y cuya relación sigue siendo la misma ahora ? 

LOS BILDERBERG 









La conspiración mundial y el Club Bilderberg


En épocas de crisis, convulsas por los movimientos económicos de los gobiernos y decisiones de ajustes surgen las dudas de si quién gobierna en un paí...




elcorreoweb.es





*El telegrama de los Reyes: “Querida tía Lilibet”*

*"Querida tía Lilibeth: Hemos sentido una profunda tristeza al recibir la noticia del fallecimiento de nuestro querido tío Philip. *









El telegrama de los Reyes: “Querida tía Lilibet”


El cálido pésame de Felipe VI es una buena muestra de la unión entre ambas instituciones con doble parentesco




www.larazon.es


----------



## sisebuto (5 Abr 2022)

Artículos escritos por Andrés Rábago | EL PAÍS


Todos los artículos y noticias escritas por Andrés Rábago y publicadas en EL PAÍS. Últimos artículos, noticias y columnas de opinión con EL PAÍS.




elpais.com


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Abr 2022)

❗Los nacionalistas ucranianos que controlan el puerto de Mariupol, al darse cuenta de la proximidad de su derrota, llevan a cabo la destrucción selectiva de la infraestructura, así como de los barcos extranjeros ubicados en ella, escribe el representante oficial de NM DPR.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Abr 2022)

Le ha dicho "querido presidente zelensky"


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (5 Abr 2022)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> El pájaro dando nombres de empresas españolas que deben arruinarse del todo.
> 
> No van a dejar piedra sobre piedra en Europa, esas son las ordenes recibidas.



estoy soñando o ha dicho PORCELANOSA? jajajaja

A todo esto, ¿no había otra traductora simultánea más gangosa y con una voz menos agradable?


----------



## pirivi-parava (5 Abr 2022)

Se cree que está hablando con Puchimon, con su lazy amarillo?


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Abr 2022)

⚡Rusia y Ucrania intercambiaron prisioneros en el formato de 86 por 86 personas - Comisionada de Derechos Humanos en la Federación Rusa Tatyana Moskalkova


----------



## Edge2 (5 Abr 2022)

arriqui dijo:


> El Echenique no aplaude. Que cabron



No puede joder, pero ha movido las orejas...


----------



## Edge2 (5 Abr 2022)

Buena puesta en escena con lo de guernica...


----------



## Kluster (5 Abr 2022)

Un toxicomano vendemotos hablando en el congreso y todo el mundo escuchándolo como si fuera un gurú. 

Es difícil caer más bajo.


----------



## Fauna iberica (5 Abr 2022)

Cuidado puede ser un golpe de estado patrocinado por los USA.


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Abr 2022)

En Mariupol hoy, más de 30 soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se rindieron, salieron con las manos en alto en el área del jardín de infancia 91 en la Margen Izquierda.

También conocimos que "Azov" distribuyó a sus combatientes entre las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, una "capa" nacionalista para 10 soldados ucranianos únicamente para evitar la rendición. A partir de ahí, hay rumores constantes sobre tiroteos entre "Azov" y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania: si quieres salir, debes deshacerte del "Azov" que disparará por la espalda.


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (5 Abr 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Un toxicomano vendemotos hablando en el congreso y todo el mundo escuchándolo como si fuera un gurú.
> 
> Es difícil caer más bajo.



Todo es sobreactuación, que poca verdad hay ahí.

Soñaban con vivir un "momento histórico" y solo están representando un papel de cuarta fila.


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Abr 2022)

Desde Mariupol hacia el este sin ninguna participación de la parte ucraniana, Rusia logró salvar a 123.686 personas – Nebenzya


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> *El patriarca Kirill en un sermón instó a "romper la espalda" al fascismo ucraniano*
> Religión
> 
> *El patriarca Kirill* dijo en su sermón dominical palabras muy importantes para todos los rusos que las personas que "rompieron la espalda del fascismo" deben hacerlo ahora.
> ...







__





El satisfyer enloquece a las mujeres . Es el palo de las escobas que usaban las brujas para drogarse .


El llamado feminismo tuvo otro nombre en el pasado , se le llamó satanismo. España es el país del mundo donde se venden más succionadores de clítoris . https://www.elmundo.es/economia/2019/11/28/5ddfc1b5fdddff51818b469b.html Este no es un post moralista ni religioso . No existe Dios ni el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

Según las listas publicadas de los fallecidos en la administración estatal regional de Mykolayiv, la mayoría de los muertos eran militares y miembros de la Volkssturm local.
El resto eran empleados de la administración civil-militar del Gauleiter Kim. Desgraciadamente, Kim aún no está en esas listas. Pero eso es por ahora.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39955


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Abr 2022)

*Rusia protesta en la ONU en relación con la negativa de Londres a convocar el Consejo de Seguridad debido a la provocación de los radicales ucranianos en Bucha*


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Abr 2022)

Nada, humo.


----------



## orcblin (5 Abr 2022)

jack bauer tenía más credibilidad...


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Abr 2022)

Cerca de Sebastopol, se identificó un gran convoy de equipo militar ruso que se dirigía hacia la región de Kherson, escriben con preocupación los medios ucranianos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Abr 2022)

Circulen.....


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Abr 2022)

JODEROS HIJOSDE PUTA

EL GOBIERNO ZELENSKY  - PEDRO ANTONIO SANCHEZ OS JODE LAS CRYPTOS

*Hacienda cerca a 7 millones de contribuyentes con criptomonedas en Renta y Patrimonio*

**

*BRVTAL NUTRITION LA GUERRITA DE LOS ZIONISTAS NAZIS NO SE PAGA SOLA CHIQUIS *

*








*
La Agencia Tributaria ha creado dos nuevas casillas en los Modelos de declaración de la Renta y de Patrimonio cuyas campañas empiezan mañana. Aviso a navegantes, a la espera de que tenga listos tres nuevos Modelos sobre estos activos
Hoy a la(s) 1:01 PMSERRALLER

*VAIS A SABER LO QUE ES SQUEEZZE*





*Tema mítico* : - Hacienda cerca a 7 millones de contribuyentes con criptomonedas en Renta y Patrimonio


Hacienda cerca a 7 millones de contribuyentes con criptomonedas en Renta y Patrimonio La Agencia Tributaria ha creado dos nuevas casillas en los Modelos de declaración de la Renta y de Patrimonio cuyas campañas empiezan mañana. Aviso a navegantes, a la espera de que tenga listos tres nuevos...




www.burbuja.info








_SI ALGUIEN TE ODIA Y VAN A POR TI _
_,,,SIN RAZON .. _

PUBLICADO 05/04/2022 04:45 ACTUALIZADO 05/04/2022 12:31


Los cerca de 7 millones de contribuyentes que tienen critptomonedas están bajo el foco de la Agencia Tributaria (AEAT), que lanza mañana las Campañas de la Renta y de Patrimonio. Si tienen *pérdidas y ganancias y un saldo total, junto con sus criptomonedas, de más de 2 millones*, deberán presentar estas declaraciones, respectivamente. La novedad de este año, además del número creciente de españoles que tienen estas divisas, cerca de 7 millones ya, según el IE, es que Hacienda ha señalizado su presencia al máximo y ha creados dos casillas individualizadas en sendos Modelos.​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Abr 2022)

EVROPA

SOLA EMPOZALADA
Y LOCA DEL COñO 
TE ALUMBRARAS CON UNA VELA EN TU CASA 






















*Esta es la imagen de la vergüenza para la Unión Europea*


__​


----------



## pirivi-parava (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Abr 2022)

sisebuto dijo:


> Artículos escritos por Andrés Rábago | EL PAÍS
> 
> 
> Todos los artículos y noticias escritas por Andrés Rábago y publicadas en EL PAÍS. Últimos artículos, noticias y columnas de opinión con EL PAÍS.
> ...



yo lo que quiero saber es en qué bando está el comunismo


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Abr 2022)

Alemania nacionalizará temporalmente la filial de la gasista rusa Gazprom para garantizar el suministro


https://okdiario.com/economia/alemania-nacionalizara-temporalmente-filial-gasista-rusa-gazprom-garantizar-suministro-8856952 LOS ALEMANES PECARON DE INGENUOS CON PUTIN !!!




www.burbuja.info















A ALEMANIA SE LE ACABA DE IR LA FLAPA DEL TODO

PENSARA CHUPAR DEL TUBO A VER SI SALE GAS O ALGO









Germany takes temporary control of Gazprom subsidiary - Insider Paper


Germany said Monday it was temporarily taking control of Russian gas giant Gazprom's German subsidiary to secure energy supply and critical infrastructure




insiderpaper.com





Cómo extraer gasolina con un sifón

*ALEMANIA SE PREPARAR A CHUPAR BIEN DURO DEL TUBO RUSO *​

​


----------



## arriqui (5 Abr 2022)

Putin me ha cojio manía.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (5 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Buena puesta en escena con lo de guernica...



habrá buscao en Google anoche "bombardeos España" le salió como 1º resultado esto:









Bombardeos en la guerra civil española - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





"Guernica ahhhh interesante, voy a fingir que soy un experto en Guernica", y leña.


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Abr 2022)

La torreta de este T-64BV ucro voló hasta el segundo piso de una casa a consecuencia de la explosión de las municiones.


----------



## mazuste (5 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Intel Slava Z:
> ⚡La UE prohibirá la entrada de barcos rusos a los puertos de la UE - jefe de la Comisión Europea
> 
> ⚡La UE prohibirá la exportación de semiconductores, maquinaria y equipos de transporte a la Federación Rusa por un monto de 10 mil millones de euros, dijo el jefe de la Comisión Europea
> ...



Está claro que están desmantelando la UE. Cuando llegue lo de China habrán cerrado el circulo.


----------



## dabuti (5 Abr 2022)

A las 18h analizamos la masacre de civiles descubierta en la ciudad ucraniana de Bucha tras la retirada de las tropas rusas y tratamos de distinguir la verdad de la mentira y la propaganda. Con la participación de Jairo Vargas, enviado especial de Público a Ucrania que ha regresado recientemente a España, y con la colaboración de Julián Macías en 'Dato mata relato'.

Aquí estará disponible #LaBaseBucha 
Público La base - Público TV
YouTube http://bit.ly/34s3B50
iVoox La Base - Podcast en iVoox
Spotify La Base


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Abr 2022)

JO
EVROPA THE GREAT SQUEEZE
OS VAN A ESTRUJAR COMO LIMONES PARA LA COCA DEL ZELENKY NWO

*Hacienda cerca a 7 millones de contribuyentes con criptomonedas en Renta y Patrimonio*

*








*





*Tema mítico* : - Hacienda cerca a 7 millones de contribuyentes con criptomonedas en Renta y Patrimonio


Hacienda cerca a 7 millones de contribuyentes con criptomonedas en Renta y Patrimonio La Agencia Tributaria ha creado dos nuevas casillas en los Modelos de declaración de la Renta y de Patrimonio cuyas campañas empiezan mañana. Aviso a navegantes, a la espera de que tenga listos tres nuevos...




www.burbuja.info










Alemania nacionalizará temporalmente la filial de la gasista rusa Gazprom para garantizar el suministro


https://okdiario.com/economia/alemania-nacionalizara-temporalmente-filial-gasista-rusa-gazprom-garantizar-suministro-8856952 LOS ALEMANES PECARON DE INGENUOS CON PUTIN !!!




www.burbuja.info

















Germany takes temporary control of Gazprom subsidiary - Insider Paper


Germany said Monday it was temporarily taking control of Russian gas giant Gazprom's German subsidiary to secure energy supply and critical infrastructure




insiderpaper.com





Cómo


​


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Abr 2022)

Los "Tulipanes" rusos pasan por Mariupol, abril de 2022

Los morteros autopropulsados rusos de 240 mm 2S4 "Tulpan" transmitirán saludos de 130 kilogramos a los militantes de Azov en el territorio de Azovstal.

Fuente: Valentín Sprinchak

@anna_noticias


----------



## Lego. (5 Abr 2022)

arriqui dijo:


> El Congreso a tope.
> No me lo puedo de cree.
> 
> Reunión de pastores ovejas muertas.



Esos no son los pastores. Ni los perros pastores siquiera. Son las ovejas compradas con privilegios para someter al resto.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Abr 2022)

Borrell expulsa diplomáticos de comisión permanente de la UE.

Eslovènia expulsa diplomáticos


----------



## Fabs (5 Abr 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Un toxicomano vendemotos hablando en el congreso y todo el mundo escuchándolo como si fuera un gurú.
> 
> Es difícil caer más bajo.



Ya les podría haber hecho un bailecito...


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Abr 2022)

⚡*La UE prohibirá la entrada de barcos rusos a los puertos de la UE - jefe de la Comisión Europea*


----------



## Lego. (5 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Está claro que están desmantelando la UE. Cuando llegue lo de China habrán cerrado el circulo.



Y rápido


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (5 Abr 2022)

Nada.
Edito porque no he entendido nada.


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

_No todos son unos vendidos_

Sergei lo ha hecho bien. Defendiendo su posición cívica.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39956

Sergey Karjakin, descalificado por la FIDE por apoyar a Rusia: "Sí, estropeo mi carrera, pero por otro lado, mi carrera ajedrecística no es toda mi vida. Como decía Anatoly Karpov, "el ajedrez es mi vida, pero mi vida no es sólo ajedrez". Ante todo, soy un patriota de mi país, soy un ciudadano de Rusia. Y cuando la situación en nuestro país es difícil, por supuesto, creo que lo primero que debo hacer es apoyar a mi país, y luego lo solucionaremos a partir de ahí. No podía quedarme callado. Nadie me pidió que hablara públicamente, fue mi iniciativa. Permitir que los ajedrecistas rusos participen en torneos bajo una bandera neutral es una humillación. La FIDE se ha unido a la corriente principal, donde prohíben a los atletas rusos sin ninguna razón. En la Olimpiada de Ajedrez descalificaron completamente a nuestros atletas. ¿Por qué? Sólo porque somos rusos.​​t.me/SwissVatnik/14810​


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

*Pedro Sánchez, a Zelenski: "Putin no va a conseguir su propósito"*
El presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, ha comparecido en el Congreso después de Zelenski, al que ha prometido que "España estará a la altura" ante lo que ha llamado "un ataque al derecho internacional que tanto ha costado conseguir", en referencia a la guerra iniciada por Rusia en Ucrania.

Sánchez también ha enviado un mensaje de ánimo y ha asegurado que "Putin no va a conseguir su propósito" y ha transmitido un mensaje de "esperanza" al pueblo ucraniano, aunque reconoce que todavía quedan semanas difíciles.


----------



## Focus in (5 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Eso es una morgue, la niña lleva la mandibula anudada para que no se le descuelgue, es muy posible que hayan desnudado el cadaver y dañado los genitales deliberadamente, los ucranianos se estan cubriendo de gloria.



claro que si campeon, anda ve a tomarte la medicacion que deliras...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Abr 2022)

Barco turco en Azburg en llamas en Puerto de Mariúpol


----------



## Kluster (5 Abr 2022)

Los comentarios en el directo de youtube son la hostia. Mucha gente no se traga la estafa.


----------



## orcblin (5 Abr 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Y rápido



pues nada echamos a hungría en manos rusas.. que bien maribel..., supongo que lo "aislaremos" con más de la mitad de la humanidad como hemos echo con rusia 

sólo recordar que hungría tiene frontera con serbia y con la "actual" ucrania...

es decir, dentro de a lo mejor 6 meses tiene frontera con rusia y pueden hacer un gaseoducto directo a serbia (si no lo hay) pasando por paises friendly a rusia.


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Abr 2022)

Putin hizo nuevas declaraciones.

- Occidente está tratando de trasladar sus propios errores a la esfera económica Rusa y resolver problemas a su costa.

- En los próximos años, Rusia alcanzará tasas de crecimiento sobresalientes en el campo del complejo agroindustrial y la alimentación por encima del 3%.

- Rusia puede garantizar que los precios de los alimentos dentro del país sean más bajos que en el mercado mundial.

- El mercado interno de Rusia en cuanto a los principales grupos de alimentos está totalmente cubierto con su propia producción.


©️Crimea №1


----------



## Argentium (5 Abr 2022)

*La UE trabajará en la imposición de sanciones adicionales, incluso a las importaciones de petróleo – Von der leyen*
14:48 || 05/04/2022


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ⚡*La UE prohibirá la entrada de barcos rusos a los puertos de la UE - jefe de la Comisión Europea*



Vaya... Pues Bandera de conveniencia


----------



## Marchamaliano (5 Abr 2022)

Por tener tiene hasta una chupapollas de presidenta que nadie ha elegido. Cualquier parecido con una democracia es pura coíncidencia.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (5 Abr 2022)

Pues nada, a comprar gas, petróleo, trigo, acero, aluminio, aceite de girasol, maíz y etc, etc, etc... a Inglaterra... que tienen para dar y repartir...


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Abr 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania reconocieron el rápido avance de las tropas rusas en la cara norte de la bolsa de Donbass


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

A Putin se le está poniendo cara de Milosevic. "Zelensky advierte de que la masacre en Borodyanska es aún peor que la que encontraron en Bucha". 












Zelenskiy warns of worse atrocities yet to be uncovered in Ukraine as west vows more Russia sanctions


Ukraine president says casualties may be ‘much higher’ in Borodyanka, as Germany promises Putin will ‘feel the consequences’ of killings in Bucha




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Argentium (5 Abr 2022)

*La UE sancionará a dos de las hijas del presidente ruso Putin, según las autoridades – WSJ*
17:07 || 05/04/2022


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Pues nada, a comprar gas, petróleo, trigo, acero, aluminio, aceite de girasol, maíz y etc, etc, etc... a Inglaterra... que tienen para dar y repartir...



Alemania se queda sin Paladio


----------



## Viricida (5 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> yo lo que quiero saber es en qué bando está el comunismo



Si te vale mi aportación el "comunismo" que tú pareces entender, es otanico al 100%.

El comunismo de los pocos marxistas-leninistas y similares, está con Rusia, aunque algunos siguen calificandola de "imperialista", en un error característico de dogmáticos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Abr 2022)

Traducción automática...

La situación en Ucrania y Donbass por ahora:

Durante el día, 551 personas fueron evacuadas de Mariupol a Bezymennoye.
Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas interceptaron las negociaciones del mando de los nacionalistas sobre el movimiento de tropas en el Donbass.
Las fuerzas de la DPR están desarrollando una ofensiva en dirección al n. el pueblo de Marinca.
La Guardia Nacional detuvo a un bombero ucraniano y neutralizó al grupo de sabotaje.
Von der Leyen y Borrell se reunirán con Zelensky en Kyiv.
En la ciudad de Rubezhnoye, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania volaron un tanque con productos químicos en el territorio del taller de la planta Zarya.
El Comité de Investigación de la Federación Rusa averiguará las circunstancias del uso de minas prohibidas "Petal" por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el Donbass.
Como parte de las provocaciones antirrusas, nacionalistas ucranianos destruyen barcos extranjeros en el puerto de Mariupol.

#Donbass #Rusia #Ucrania

@riafan_everywhere


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Abr 2022)

El economista Dudchak contó cómo el gobierno ruso estabilizó el tipo de cambio del rublo

El jefe de la diplomacia de la UE, Josep Borrell, admitió que el rublo ruso "resiste bien las sanciones". Así lo afirmó en una entrevista con la radio española COPE.

“El rublo ha mostrado una fuerte resistencia. Putin ahora insiste en que le paguen la gasolina en rublos. A ver qué pasa", dijo el jefe de la diplomacia europea.

La economía rusa está lidiando bien con las sanciones, así lo afirma también la revista británica The Economist. Después de la primera caída a principios de marzo al nivel de 120 rublos por dólar, la tasa se fortaleció a 83 rublos y se acerca a los indicadores de la introducción de paquetes de sanciones de Occidente.

En conversación con un corresponsal de FAN, el politólogo y economista Alexander Dudchak dijo que el gobierno había tomado medidas efectivas para estabilizar la economía. En primer lugar, la restricción a la salida de capitales del país y la prohibición a la manipulación de valores y dividendos en el exterior afectados. Según el experto, incluso la quinta ronda de sanciones que la UE se prepara para introducir no podrá causar daños graves a la economía rusa.

"Veamos cómo cantan. No olvide que si hay nuevas sanciones, habrá nuevas contramedidas. Rusia bien puede darse el lujo de cerrar el grifo del gasoducto Nord Stream y veaemos qué hacen.

Ahora vivimos en un mundo donde es imposible creer en la palabra de los países que están en la lista de hostiles. Es imposible confiar no solo en las palabras, sino también en los documentos que firman, si firmarían estas firmas con tinta o con sangre”, dijo el economista en conversación con FAN.

#Rusia #rublo #sanciones #UE

@riafan_everywhere


----------



## dabuti (5 Abr 2022)

Militares ucranianos realizaron nuevas grabaciones escenificadas de civiles muertos para acusar a tropas rusas - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Moscú, 5 abr (SANA) El portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, el general Ígor Konashénkov, dec




www.sana.sy


----------



## amcxxl (5 Abr 2022)

18+ ¡Y estos gallos se pusieron bajo el sol! (se refiere al MLRS TOS-1 "Buratino")
¡Después de esto sus hermanos y decidieron rendirse! 
Dicen que algunos de los que se rindieron heroicamente estaban a la defensiva en el jardín de infancia.


La verdad sobre Bucha de los propios residentes de la ciudad:.
- Había rusos con inspección. Mira dónde hay civiles. Vieron a los niños, preguntaron si teníamos hambre, si había medicinas, etc. 
Como resultado, después de un tiempo trajeron dos juegos de ellos, y literalmente una hora después comenzó el bombardeo de nuestra casa.


¡Cacería de brujas! O cómo la locura está cobrando impulso en Ucrania. 
El ejército ucraniano golpeó a la gente en las calles de Dnepropetrovsk. 
Recibieron una señal sobre personas sospechosas en la ciudad. 
Para que comprender, más vale, probablemente, en seguida matar. La guerra borrará todo... 








Репортёр Руденко V


Неофициально об официальном. Для сотрудничества: andreyrudenkorudenko@yandex.ru




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Abr 2022)

Miles de refugiados ucranianos pasan la noche en las calles de Tijuana, esperando visas estadounidenses

Miles de refugiados ucranianos que llegaron a la frontera de México con Estados Unidos pasan la noche en las calles de Tijuana, a la espera de la decisión de los servicios de migración.

Según el corresponsal Manuel Bojórquez, los refugiados ucranianos vienen a México porque pueden obtener fácilmente visas de turista locales. Después de eso, solicitan asilo en los Estados Unidos. Los voluntarios locales dicen que solo unos 150 ucranianos pueden ingresar a los Estados Unidos todos los días por razones humanitarias.

El campamento en Tijuana, que se extiende por varios kilómetros, está creciendo muy rápidamente. Según los voluntarios, hace una semana había varias decenas de refugiados. La mayoría de los refugiados ucranianos que llegan a México se ven obligados a pasar la noche en campamentos de tiendas de campaña o en sacos de dormir. Tienen que regresar regularmente a la frontera de EE. UU. para verificar su número en la fila.

Estados Unidos se comprometió previamente a aceptar hasta 100.000 refugiados ucranianos.

#Estados Unidos #refugiados

@riafan_everywhere


----------



## dabuti (5 Abr 2022)

Les encanta la mentira...









Militares ucranianos realizaron nuevas grabaciones escenificadas de civiles muertos para acusar a tropas rusas - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Moscú, 5 abr (SANA) El portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, el general Ígor Konashénkov, dec




www.sana.sy


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (5 Abr 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Y rápido



Si esto esto es de hoy, me parece bastante grave. Este fin de semana han tenido elecciones. La sensación que da es que a Bruselas no le ha gustado lo que ha votado el pueblo y va a hacer lo imposible para aislar a Orban. ¿Quién decide lo que son los 'valores europeos'? Pareciera una injerencia en Hungría porque a ciertos 'capos' les conviene que tenga otros gobernantes. Lo mismo le quieren hacer una revolución de colores.

Como se pongan en plan matón, van a polarizar a la población, y no me extrañaría un Hungrexit en el futuro, acabando en la órbita rusa también. Definitivamente, son unos mafiosos. Y si Polonia no fuese tan anti-Rusia, acabaría igual, pero lo suyo es entendible.


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

Todo esto define a la perfeccion lo que significa la Rusia de Putin, las imagenes y videos que vi ayer helaban la sangre, estas nuevas imágenes de satelite confirman la veracidad de todo ello.


----------



## Billy Ray (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Abr 2022)

Bielorrusia ya paga gas en rublos


----------



## InigoMontoya (5 Abr 2022)

__





Prorusos del foro: Os desafio a Desnazificarme a mi si teneis cojones.


Estoy en madrid. Quedamos y me desnazificas si tantos huevos tienes maricona, me desplazo por todo madrid.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Abr 2022)

Rumanía expulsa 10 diplomáticos


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (5 Abr 2022)

Muy buena, Europa tiene por aliados, a sus peores enemigos.


----------



## niraj (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Penitenciagite!! (5 Abr 2022)

Uno que pasaba... dijo:


> Si esto esto es de hoy, me parece bastante grave. Este fin de semana han tenido elecciones. La sensación que da es que a Bruselas no le ha gustado lo que ha votado el pueblo y va a hacer lo imposible para aislar a Orban. ¿Quién decide lo que son los 'valores europeos'? Pareciera una injerencia en Hungría porque a ciertos 'capos' les conviene que tenga otros gobernantes. Lo mismo le quieren hacer una revolución de colores.
> 
> Como se pongan en plan matón, van a polarizar a la población, y no me extrañaría un Hungrexit en el futuro, acabando en la órbita rusa también. Definitivamente, son unos mafiosos. Y si Polonia no fuese tan anti-Rusia, acabaría igual, pero lo suyo es entendible.




Hungría ya está deslizándose a la órbita rusa. 









Putin elogia el holgado triunfo de Orban en Hungría y le garantiza el suministro de gas


El hombre fuerte de Budapest se ha hecho aún más fuerte, aunque también mas aislado de Europa. La victoria del primer ministro húngaro, Viktor Orban, en las elecciones del domingo




amp.elmundo.es


----------



## Billy Ray (5 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Son los morteros mas grandes en servicio, los ejércitos de la OTAN tienen perspectiva de género, charos y reglas de enfrentamiento para invertidos, pero no tienen nada parecido a ésto ....como los Azov no se rindan les borran hasta los tatuajes....



Joder, me recuerda a las brutalidades que gastaban los japoneses, en Iwo Jima tenian "una cosa" de 320 mm. Pero tambien gastaban el calibre 150 mm para morteros.


----------



## VittorioValencia (5 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *La UE trabajará en la imposición de sanciones adicionales, incluso a las importaciones de petróleo – Von der leyen*
> 14:48 || 05/04/2022



Se estan pasado 3 telediarios. Sancionaran a USA que importa petroleo de Rusia. Han perdido la cabeza.


----------



## Simo Hayha (5 Abr 2022)

Zelensky dice que los rusos mataron civiles por placer en su retirada del cerco de kiev.

La monstruosidad del pueblo ruso es inconmensurable. El mundo no puede permitir que estas bestias asesinas anden sueltas. En breve van a tener que entrar fuerzas de la OTAN y la ONU a rusia a poner orden.


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Zelensky dice que los rusos mataron civiles por placer en su retirada del cerco de kiev.
> 
> La monstruosidad del pueblo ruso es inconmensurable. El mundo no puede permitir que estas bestias asesinas anden sueltas. En breve van a tener que entrar fuerzas de la OTAN y la ONU a rusia a poner orden.



Rusia no merece ningún respeto, solo se ha hecho acreedora del mayor de los desprecios a nivel mundial, a nadie le importa ya lo que diga Rusia.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (5 Abr 2022)

VittorioValencia dijo:


> Se estan pasado 3 telediarios. Sancionaran a USA que importa petroleo de Rusia. Han perdido la cabeza.




Es lo que tiene ser una colonia y no tener soberanía y que mande más la embajada de EEUU en tú país que el gobierno.


----------



## Von Rudel (5 Abr 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Se cree que está hablando con Puchimon, con su lazy amarillo?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1013996




Se nota que dice en cada país lo que quiere el gobierno de turno oir.


En Holanda guerra contra el tirano Felipe II.

En España mención a la guerra civil del bando de los rojos.

En Alemania comparara con los alemanes parando a las hordas Rusas.

En Francia mentara a Napoleon como el primero que vio el peligro Rusos.


Un cara dura al servicio del globalismo Ultraliberal.


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

*Representante Permanente de Rusia ante la ONU Nebenzia:*

- Ucrania acusa a los militares rusos sin ninguna prueba.
- Cientos de personas están dispuestas a declarar sobre los crímenes neonazis en Ucrania.
- Neo-nazis y radicales son conocidos por su brutalidad sin igual contra los civiles, a los que utilizan como escudos humanos y colocan artillería y MLRS cerca de las casas habitadas.
- Hay muchas más historias desgarradoras, hay civiles y extranjeros muertos por saqueadores y delincuentes a los que se les entregaron armas, cuyas muertes las autoridades ucranianas, en contra de los hechos y del sentido común, intentan achacar a los militares rusos.
- Rusia no está atacando objetivos civiles, por lo que el progreso en Ucrania no es tan rápido como muchos esperaban.
- Rusia no llegó a Ucrania por las tierras ucranianas. "Hemos venido a traer la tan esperada paz al sangrante Donbass. No una tregua, sino una verdadera paz duradera".
- Zelensky no debe dejar que Occidente, dispuesto a luchar hasta el último ucraniano, aplique sus planes: entonces podría ser demasiado tarde.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39958


----------



## Impresionante (5 Abr 2022)

Hasta otegui ha dicho que zelenski guapo


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (5 Abr 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Se nota que dice en cada país lo que quiere el gobierno de turno oir.
> 
> 
> En Holanda guerra contra el tirano Felipe II.
> ...




Todo postureo y propaganda, las guerras no se ganan así.


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

Supongo que despues de la imágenes de satelite que confirman las atrocidades del ejercito (por llamarlo de alguna forma) ruso, los entusiastas del asesino hijoPutin, hoy nos "regalaran" con infinidad de justificaciones, ayer lo negaban y hoy lo justificaran.


----------



## Billy Ray (5 Abr 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Se nota que dice en cada país lo que quiere el gobierno de turno oir.
> 
> 
> En Holanda guerra contra el tirano Felipe II.
> ...



¿Ha mencionado algo de la guerra civil?...es que no lo he escuchado.


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Abr 2022)

Se ha presentado a la Duma estatal un proyecto de resolución sobre el reconocimiento del genocidio ruso en Ucrania.

El documento dice que las autoridades de Kiev han estado exterminando a la población rusa en la RPD y LPR durante 8 años.

En particular, Ucrania a nivel legislativo en 2014 fijó el curso “para la destrucción física de los habitantes de estas repúblicas”.


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

Los medios de comunicación de Chernihiv informaron de que el instructor Konstantin Rudenko, oriundo de Chernihiv, fue eliminado durante un ataque con misiles (la mañana del 13 de marzo) contra el centro de entrenamiento de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en Yavoriv.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39959


----------



## dabuti (5 Abr 2022)

El periodista Pablo González insiste en su inocencia en la segunda visita del cónsul español en 35 días


El cónsul español en la Embajada de Polonia visitó el pasado viernes, 1 de abril, a Pablo González en la prisión de Rzeszów. Se trata de la segunda visita que el diplomático le hace en los 35 días que el periodista hispano-ruso lleva recluido en la cárcel, bajo la...




spanishrevolution.net


----------



## Simo Hayha (5 Abr 2022)

EEUU ha probado un misil hipersónico en secreto y por lo visto se ha confirmado que puede matar muchos rusos


----------



## Impresionante (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Von Rudel (5 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Supongo que despues de la imágenes de satelite que confirman las atrocidades del ejercito (por llamarlo de alguna forma) ruso, los entusiastas del asesino hijoPutin, hoy nos "regalaran" con infinidad de justificaciones, ayer lo negaban y hoy lo justificaran.




Las imagenes por "satelite" confirma que es un montaje. No pueden estar los cuerpos 15 dias a la intenperie y permanecer igualitos.


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

"Rusia no se retirará de Ucrania. Crimea, es rusa desde 1776. Que los ucranianos la olviden" - Coronel del ejército estadounidense.

El coronel retirado del ejército estadounidense Douglas Macgregor ha dado su opinión sobre la situación en Ucrania. En su opinión, Rusia no puede perder; podría compararse con que Estados Unidos perdiera al invadir México.
"No, no podemos, y ellos no pueden, porque todo está cerca: los puertos, los aeródromos, la logística. Si decidiéramos ir a México, haríamos lo que quisiéramos y nos quedaríamos allí todo el tiempo que quisiéramos. Creo que ocurre lo mismo con Rusia y el este de Ucrania", señala McGregor.

t.me/surf_noise1/10306


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Abr 2022)

Representante de Rusia ante la ONU Nebenzya:

“Hoy se escuchan explosiones y proyectiles en casi todo el territorio de Ucrania, y no solo en el este, donde no cesan desde hace 8 años. Suenan precisamente porque, lamentablemente, no hay otra manera de llevar la paz a Donbass.

“Se nos dice que no puede haber nazis en Ucrania. Sin embargo, sabemos perfectamente que no solo los tienes, sino que, lamentablemente, ellos mandan.

- No alcanzamos objetivos civiles, por lo que no nos estamos moviendo en Ucrania tan rápido como muchos esperaban.

- La Federación Rusa tiene cientos, si no miles, de testimonios de personas que están listas para testificar sobre la crueldad de los nacionalistas ucranianos.

- Hay grandes inconsistencias en la versión de Kiev y Occidente sobre los eventos en Bucha
Representante de Rusia ante la ONU Nebenzya:

“Hoy se escuchan explosiones y proyectiles en casi todo el territorio de Ucrania, y no solo en el este, donde no cesan desde hace 8 años. Suenan precisamente porque, lamentablemente, no hay otra manera de llevar la paz a Donbass.

“Se nos dice que no puede haber nazis en Ucrania. Sin embargo, sabemos perfectamente que no solo los tienes, sino que, lamentablemente, ellos mandan.

- No alcanzamos objetivos civiles, por lo que no nos estamos moviendo en Ucrania tan rápido como muchos esperaban.

- La Federación Rusa tiene cientos, si no miles, de testimonios de personas que están listas para testificar sobre la crueldad de los nacionalistas ucranianos.

- Hay grandes inconsistencias en la versión de Kiev y Occidente sobre los eventos en Bucha.


----------



## magufone (5 Abr 2022)

Pero esto es desde hace bastante creo


----------



## Tierra Azul (5 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> EEUU ha probado un misil hipersónico en secreto y por lo visto se ha confirmado que puede matar muchos rusos



jajaja....fumas maria? matar muchos rusos? tu lo que quieres es que te caigan topoles a tu casa verdad?


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (5 Abr 2022)

Más ruskis derroídos, localización sin especificar.


Putin debería sacar la bandera blanca ya, están siendo humillados.


Y ojo porque al menos uno parece que tiene las manos amarradas en la espalda, huele a ejecución que tira para atrás.





Un convoy ruso compuesto por camiones y carros de combate siendo devastado en el feudo seccesionista del Donbass. Rusia no ha logrado erradicar esos precisos ataques artilleros eso que hay radares para triangular el punto desde el que te están tirando, y estos radares funcionan muy bien en sitios llanos como Ucrania. Supongo que usan artillería autopropulsada y la relocalizan tras cada ataque.




Ojo al dato que esto es pata-negra. Un helicóptero de ataque a tierra Ka-52 alligator a baja cota es derribado con un ATGM tipo Stugna.


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Abr 2022)

China insta a abstenerse de acusaciones infundadas contra Bucha, las circunstancias deben verificarse, las acusaciones deben basarse en hechos: representante permanente ante la ONU


----------



## Impresionante (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Salteador de Caminos (5 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> No alcanzamos objetivos civiles, por lo que no nos estamos moviendo en Ucrania tan rápido como muchos esperaban.



Desde la primera noche que lanzaron misiles por toda Ucrania ya se veían barrios residenciales destrozados. Hay que tener poca vergüenza para defender a esta gentuza


----------



## mazuste (5 Abr 2022)

*Según informen, se está preparando una nueva provocación de los propagandistas ucranianos/occidentales en Bucha.*
_*Los principales participantes en la farsa son el jefe de la sucursal parisina de Reuters, Christian Low (organizador) 
y la jefa de Reuters, Joan Catherine Soleil (editora de la historia).
Está previsto utilizar mapas capturados, uniformes capturados, equipos capturados de las tropas rusas, que serán
filmados deliberadamente en el lugar de la falsa puesta en escena. Hasta el momento, el escenario principal es filmar
con cámaras "que funcionan al azar" cómo las "tropas rusas" conducen a la gente al sótano de un edificio residencial *_
*y les disparan.*
t*.me/rybar/30555*


----------



## Simo Hayha (5 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> jajaja....fumas maria? matar muchos rusos? tu lo que quieres es que te caigan topoles a tu casa verdad?



Solo matando a todos los invasores rusos, sin dejar ni uno solo con vida, se puede parar este genocidio demoniaco.


----------



## mazuste (5 Abr 2022)

*El Ministerio de Defensa ruso informa: según la información confirmada, anoche en Moshchun, *
_*a 23 km al noroeste de Kyiv, los soldados del 72º centro ucraniano de operaciones psicológicas
realizaron otra filmación escenificada de civiles supuestamente muertos por las acciones violentas
de las tropas rusas, para su distribución a través de los medios de comunicación occidentales.
Los servicios especiales ucranianos organizan ahora actos similares en Sumy, Konotop y otras *_
*ciudades ucranianas.*
t.me/rian_ru/157220


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

Imágenes de dron demenciales muestran a un solo tanque ucraniano enfrentándose a un gran convoy ruso que consta de varios tanques y BTR-82A. Varios vehículos rusos destruidos.


----------



## Roedr (5 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El ex alcalde ucraniano de Kherson, Igor Kolykhayev, declaró al sitio web de noticias y análisis Ukrayinska Pravda que los militares rusos habían filtrado una base de datos completa sobre todos los activistas de Kherson, participantes en el ejército y en la ATO:
> "Saben de todos de principio a fin. "Tenían una base de datos completa sobre todos los activistas que estaban en la ciudad que les filtraron los "bienpensantes". Tenían expedientes personales de cada diputado mío, información que iba desde el pedigrí de su esposa hasta el nombre de su perro favorito.
> Lo mismo ocurre con los combatientes de TERO y Kherson que estaban en Donetsk y Luhansk, datos sobre dónde viven y qué poseen.
> La Rosgvardiya y el FSB están ahora completamente aquí, "procesando" a los activistas, "trabajando" en las ATO. Conocen a todo el mundo de principio a fin.
> ...



Vaya, están tomándose en serio la desnazificación. Bonita costa rusófila va a quedar en el Mar de Avov y Negro.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Abr 2022)

Ha acusado a Picasso de ser comunista cubano. "¡Ese maldito cubista!"


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Roedr (5 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> *Un objetivo adicional para las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia en territorio ucraniano: la República Checa envió un tren con tanques T-72M1 y BMP-1 a Ucrania*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿y los rusos dejan que estos trenes circulen?. Aquí hay algo que se me escapa.


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

China pide que se abstenga de hacer acusaciones infundadas sobre Bucha, las circunstancias deben ser verificadas, las acusaciones deben basarse en hechos - embajador de la ONU

t.me/boris_rozhin/39961


----------



## Roedr (5 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> *Un objetivo adicional para las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia en territorio ucraniano: la República Checa envió un tren con tanques T-72M1 y BMP-1 a Ucrania*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿y los rusos dejan que estos trenes circulen?. Aquí hay algo que se me escapa.


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Roedr (5 Abr 2022)

Va a quedar peor Belgorod que Kiev.


----------



## mazuste (5 Abr 2022)

Algunos se preguntan ¿Y qué pasrá después de que la UE suicide sus economías?
Pues si la memoria no engaña, me dice que Alemania empezó la II guerra mundial 
después de que su economía se hundiera. ¿Qué creen ustedes qué hará la UE?


----------



## amcxxl (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

Os recomiendo ver los primeros *20 segundos* de este vídeo, donde se resumen el papel de Pedro Sánchez en todo este asunto de la guerra:


----------



## Expected (5 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Solo matando a todos los invasores rusos, sin dejar ni uno solo con vida, se puede parar este genocidio demoniaco.



No lo desees muy alto porque igual los gusanos se encargan de eso...vía Nukes. Lo malo de eso...es el pequeño detalle que los Europeos esta vez seríamos el "daño colateral". No sé si a ti te apetece vaporizarte y que te recuerden como "aquí yacen las cenizas de unos de los 200 millones de europeos que fueron daño colateral entre Rusia y la OTaN en la guerra del 2022". Tú mismo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Abr 2022)

Tanques T-80BV de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF entregados a los soldados de la Milicia Popular de la LPR en las batallas cerca de Severodonetsk.

Foto: Alexey Maishev.


----------



## Roedr (5 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Algunos se preguntan ¿Y qué pasrá después de que la UE suicide sus economías?
> Pues si la memoria no engaña, me dice que Alemania empezó la II guerra mundial
> después de que su economía se hundiera. ¿Qué creen ustedes qué hará la UE?



Los alemanes ya están salivando de nuevo ante la idea de atacar Rusia. Si es que al final la cabra tira pal'monte. 

Lo de los chiguaguas europeos de Washingon demuestra que a las clases dominantes sólo le importan sus intereses. Les de igual que las economías se vayan al garete, a ellos no les va a afectar.


----------



## Expected (5 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Joder....camisa nueva, barbita afeitada...hasta está cogiendo peso. Y mientras su pueblo...sufriendo con los nazis de Azov.


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

Las primeras fotos de la ciudad de Chernobil. 

Aquí no hubo operaciones militares, solo hubo ocupantes.


----------



## Tierra Azul (5 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> No lo desees muy alto porque igual los gusanos se encargan de eso...vía Nukes. Lo malo de eso...es el pequeño detalle que los Europeos esta vez seríamos el "daño colateral". No sé si a ti te apetece vaporizarte y que te recuerden como "aquí yacen las cenizas de unos de los 200 millones de europeos que fueron daño colateral entre Rusia y la OTaN en la guerra del 2022". Tú mismo.



A ese le da igual, sus deseos son eso, fantasia, paja mental....


----------



## Salamandra (5 Abr 2022)

VittorioValencia dijo:


> Se estan pasado 3 telediarios. Sancionaran a USA que importa petroleo de Rusia. Han perdido la cabeza.



Tristemente, no creo que hayan perdido la cabeza. Pero que con lo que conocemos oficialmente parece que hubiesen perdido la cabeza, pero es sólo que nos faltan piezas en el discurso oficial y nos sobra mucha propaganda. 

A partir de ahí sólo cabe elucubrar con las que cada uno da por ciertas. Da para hilo decir que se da por cierto y sus consecuencias a futuro según posición de cada uno.

Estamos viendo cosas que no entendemos y cosas que no creeeriamos ¿eso no suena casi bíblico?


----------



## Billy Ray (5 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Teniendo en cuenta que Guernika lo quemaron los gudaris en retirada, cumpliendo las órdenes de Napoleonchu Aguirre, y del mismo modo que habían hecho en Durango y otras ciudades que abandonaban ante el avance nacional, el paralelismo está bien traido. Ante la retirada rusa aprovechan y montan un show, en Guernika igual, ante el avance nacional, queman el pueblo y acusan a los fachas...


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

Es a mí sólo? Me da la impresión que los políticos españoles no le llegan a este hombre ni a la suela de los zapatos, es que si fuera un poco de vergüenza ajena, no sé muy bien por qué pero tengo esa sensación, la de que toda esa gente de pie aplaudiendo no está haciendo más que teatro .


----------



## apocalippsis (5 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿y los rusos dejan que estos trenes circulen?. Aquí hay algo que se me escapa.



Por ahora lo han detectado.


----------



## Roedr (5 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Es a mí sólo? Me da la impresión que los políticos españoles no le llegan a este hombre ni a la suela de los zapatos, es que si fuera un poco de vergüenza ajena, no sé muy bien por qué pero tengo esa sensación, la de que toda esa gente de pie aplaudiendo no está haciendo más que teatro .



al que más se acerca Zelensky es a Puchi


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Abr 2022)

Asco de izquierda española


----------



## Billy Ray (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Abr 2022)

Alemania se prepara para un deterioro significativo del suministro de gas.

Berliner-zeitung.de

A buen entendedor....


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

Ucrania afirma haber recuperado el control de varios *municipios fronterizos en Chernihiv Oblast*, Dniprovs'ke, Hirs'k y Nedanchychi.


----------



## manodura79 (5 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Hay mayor llenazo en el parlamento español hoy que habla zelenski que cuando están hablando de la inflación. Hasta la bandera. Hay asientos en los que hay hasta dos personas. No olvidemos que estamos en pandemia.



Todos quieren salir en la fotito.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que Guernika lo quemaron los gudaris en retirada, cumpliendo las órdenes de Napoleonchu Aguirre, y del mismo modo que habían hecho en Durango y otras ciudades que abandonaban ante el avance nacional, el paralelismo está bien traido. Ante la retirada rusa aprovechan y montan un show, en Guernika igual, ante el avance nacional, queman el pueblo y acusan a los fachas...



Es que el Guernica es un símbolo mundial del sufrimiento de la población civil. Es normal que lo usen extranjeros como referencia.


----------



## Trajanillo (5 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Es a mí sólo? Me da la impresión que los políticos españoles no le llegan a este hombre ni a la suela de los zapatos, es que si fuera un poco de vergüenza ajena, no sé muy bien por qué pero tengo esa sensación, la de que toda esa gente de pie aplaudiendo no está haciendo más que teatro .



Este al que tu llamas hombre, esta haciendo el papel de su vida, un papelon por el que se estará llevando una pasta gansa y que no tendrá muchos años para disfrutarla!!! Vamos que es un pelele en manos de EEUU


----------



## mazuste (5 Abr 2022)

La idea de que Rusia no es el objetivo prioritario de EEUU, va ganando posiciones
en la historia que nos concierne; es muy poderosa y EEUU necesita sus exportaciones.
El propósito principal es hacer que la Europa imponga más y más sanciones a Rusia
y colapse sus economías permitiendo a EEUU recoger lo aprovechable. La inteligencia
USAna, además de controlar a la casta política europea, debe tener carros de mierda
sobre los líderes de la UE para obligarlos a sacrificar el continente de esta manera.
Ese es el destino de los estados vasallos cuando la sobrecarga se convierte en via crucis.


----------



## El-Mano (5 Abr 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Y rápido



Recordar lo que dejó caer "el lince" en su blog, como el gas pasa por turquia y luego por bulgaria, estarían presionando a bulgaría para cortarle el gas a los hungaros. Como pasen esta linea se va a liar muy gorda.


----------



## Roedr (5 Abr 2022)

Cojonudo, la censura de Twitter ha cerrado la cuenta de @spriter99880 

A nivel mediático vivimos en un puñetera dictadura. 

Yo pensaba que lo de los medios españoles y ocultar las canalladas del Sepulturero era una cosa de España, de la mierda de medios que tenemos. Pero no... resulta que tenemos la misma mierda que el resto.


----------



## Billy Ray (5 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Es que el Guernica es un símbolo mundial del sufrimiento de la población civil. Es normal que lo usen extranjeros como referencia.



Para mí es un símbolo de la propaganda y de las trolas de los de siempre.


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

No se aclaran con lo del tiempo de guerra.

*La guerra en Ucrania puede durar años. * Así lo afirmó el presidente del Comité de Jefes de Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de los Estados Unidos, general Mark Milley.

También dijo que EE. UU. no tenía forma de evitar la invasión de Rusia, sino considerar la opción de una intervención militar directa de Washington.

UN.


----------



## bigmaller (5 Abr 2022)

Tod_ay we saw off two of our warriors on their last journey.

Daniil Olegovich Kuryshev - Guards sailor of the artillery platoon 810 of the separate Guards Marine Brigade of the Black Sea Fleet.

Born in Sevastopol, served on conscription, then continued his military career, went to contract service.

Evgeny Vladimirovich Tupchanenko - Senior Sergeant, Senior Mechanic of the Aviation Weapons and Airborne Equipment Maintenance Group of the 318th Separate Combined Aviation Regiment of the 318th Combined Helicopter Squadron.

Born in the village of Ivanovka, Boguslavsky district, Kiev region. In 2019, he graduated from our Black Sea Higher Naval School named after P.S. Nakhimov (in absentia). Since 2014, he served under a contract in Sevastopol. 


hoy han muerto estos dos soldados del ejercito ruso. _


----------



## Cui Bono (5 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1014061
> 
> 
> Tanques T-80BV de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF entregados a los soldados de la Milicia Popular de la LPR en las batallas cerca de Severodonetsk.
> ...



Les entregas máquinas complejas a las milicias. Los rusos siempre tan cobardes, tienen un acojone importante copn los ukras, saben que van a morir, así que mandan a otros en sus tanques. 




coo-co-coooo-cooo


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Para mí es un símbolo de la propaganda y de las trolas de los de siempre.



A Zelenski antes de hablar de Guernika, le debería de haber dicho alguien que los que gobiernan ahora eran amigos de los Rusos en esa contienda.


----------



## Azrael_II (5 Abr 2022)

El presentador de la Sexta debe haber hablado hace poco con sus superiores del grupo y estos directamente con Washington o el enviado de BlackRock en Europa




1. Están , desde la sexta, y por la orden de este tipo, entre otros llamando directamente a las empresas que ha nombrado Zelenski para que abandonen Rusia y presionandolas de forma brutal en sí discurso. Sabisn exactamente cuántos camiones salen cada día de la fábrica. O se han puesto muy rápidamente a trabajar con mucha seguridad o sabian el discurso de Zelenski de antemano. La que más nombra el presentador es Porcelanosa porqué es la que más daño puede hacer por las ventas minoristas.

2. También está intentando azuzar al espectador a que de sacrifique "hasta que parte de nuestro bienestar estamos dispuestos a dar por un pueblo que está luchando"

Pero lo más grave es lo siguiente:

3. Han sacado un reportaje de 1995 donde el ejército ruso mató a 100 personas en una aldea donde decían que torturaban, mataban , violaban y otro de 2001 (creo) donde murieron 60 personas. Todo esto lo relacionaban con Ucrania... Pero ahora viene lo siniestro * y creo que es un plan del Pentágono para preparar a la población europea sobre la deshumanización de los rusos *, pues el presentador ha dicho * los ejércitos son reflejos de la sociedad¿Es posible que que el pueblo ruso al tener un régimen totalitario, sea totalitario y vea bien esto? ¿Puede ser General ? (Preguntando a un contertulio General y otanista*_ pues parece que el general se ha dado cuenta y ha pasado olímpicamente de la pregunta diciendo que no tiene sentido estratégico y está por ver si han sido los rusos ... Algo que ha chocado a los presentadores y le han corregido.


ESto es criminal, están preparando una nueva fase, quién sabe si con deportaciones o asesinatos de rusos en el extranjero y empobrecimiento de Europa. Son traidores y no deben quedar impunes_


----------



## crocodile (5 Abr 2022)

Tanques T-80BV de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF entregados a los soldados de la Milicia Popular de la LPR en las batallas cerca de Severodonetsk.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La idea de que Rusia no es el objetivo prioritario de EEUU, va ganando posiciones
> en la historia que nos concierne; es muy poderosa y EEUU necesita sus exportaciones.
> El propósito principal es hacer que la Europa imponga más y más sanciones a Rusia
> y colapse sus economías permitiendo a EEUU recoger lo aprovechable. La inteligencia
> ...



Todos los políticos europeos tienen controladas sus comunicaciones por la NSA. Saben hasta cuándo van a mear…ese es el problema.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Abr 2022)

Nunca pensé que me cayesen bien este señor o Madame Marine, pero la vida es sorprenderse a si mismo:


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Cojonudo, la censura de Twitter ha cerrado la cuenta de *@spriter99880*
> 
> A nivel mediático vivimos en un puñetera dictadura.
> 
> Yo pensaba que lo de los medios españoles y ocultar las canalladas del Sepulturero era una cosa de España, de la mierda de medios que tenemos. Pero no... resulta que tenemos la misma mierda que el resto.



Siempre le pasa lo mismo. Tiene experiencia. Volverá a aparecer. Seguramente @spriter(y otro numero)


----------



## Impresionante (5 Abr 2022)

Para la posteridad


----------



## crocodile (5 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> El presentador de la Sexta debe haber hablado hace poco con sus superiores del grupo y estos directamente con Washington o el enviado de BlackRock en Europa
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1014065
> 
> ...



No descarto nada de lo que dices. Son las mismas tácticas que emplearon Stalin o Hitler con los disidentes


----------



## Aurkitu (5 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Es a mí sólo? Me da la impresión que los políticos españoles no le llegan a este hombre ni a la suela de los zapatos, es que si fuera un poco de vergüenza ajena, no sé muy bien por qué pero tengo esa sensación, la de que toda esa gente de pie aplaudiendo no está haciendo más que teatro .



Es a ti, que te habla un actor y ves un estadista con coraje y amor a su pueblo. -Dando por Ucrania hasta la última gota de la sangre de sus habitantes, por supuesto-.


----------



## pepetemete (5 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Banda de hijos de puta, había que fusilarlos a todos.


----------



## Roedr (5 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Nunca pensé que me cayesen bien este señor o Madame Marine, pero la vida es sorprenderse a si mismo:



joder... algún día llegarás a admirar a Franco. De hecho, hasta Castro declaró tres días de luto tras su muerte. Si no llegas a ese nivel es que todavía sigues atrapado en la sansara ideológica.


----------



## NPI (5 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Tengo cuentas desde hace muchos más años que tú.
> Está la abrí para ser especifica principalmente sobre la guerra.
> Tendrás tú mucho crédito.



Cesar Borgia, ¿eres tú?


----------



## crocodile (5 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Para la posteridad
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1014088



350 hijoputados traidores a España y a Europa. Espero que lo paguen.


----------



## Octubrista (5 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Nunca pensé que me cayesen bien este señor o Madame Marine, pero la vida es sorprenderse a si mismo:



Este señor tiene claro que se debe a los húngaros y los intereses de los húngaros.

Muy diferente a lo que vemos en Alemania, Francia, Italia, España, Polonia, las tarifas bálticas, etc; cuyos dirigentes no están al servicio de sus pueblos.


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

Caldera de Mariupol⚡ Situación al 05.04.22⚡

Unidades de la DNR y de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas siguen empujando a los neonazis de Azov y de las AFU desde el aeropuerto de Mariupol hacia el centro y el puerto marítimo.

t.me/voskoboinikovaleksandr/8313


----------



## Aurkitu (5 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Para la posteridad
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1014088



Esa lampara es horrible, esta pidiendo a gritos un ICBM.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> El presentador de la Sexta debe haber hablado hace poco con sus superiores del grupo y estos directamente con Washington o el enviado de BlackRock en Europa
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1014065
> 
> ...



Hombre, el Tontoliñaki, este "jatorra" presentaba un magazine en ETB, junto a una presentadora fea como un demonio, la llamaban "la egipcia" por su perfil. El programa lo llevaba ella, el solo decia las tonterias sin gracia, cuando el PSOE ilegalizo a la IA y subió al poder, los mandaron a todos a la puta calle, pero este ha sabido comer las pollas adecuadas.


----------



## Simo Hayha (5 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> No lo desees muy alto porque igual los gusanos se encargan de eso...vía Nukes. Lo malo de eso...es el pequeño detalle que los Europeos esta vez seríamos el "daño colateral". No sé si a ti te apetece vaporizarte y que te recuerden como "aquí yacen las cenizas de unos de los 200 millones de europeos que fueron daño colateral entre Rusia y la OTaN en la guerra del 2022". Tú mismo.



Hay que matarlos a todos. A TO DOS.


----------



## Aurkitu (5 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ucrania afirma haber recuperado el control de varios *municipios fronterizos en Chernihiv Oblast*, Dniprovs'ke, Hirs'k y Nedanchychi.



¿Las masacres para cuando? ¿Vas preparando motores?


----------



## Azrael_II (5 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> No descarto nada de lo que dices. Son las mismas tácticas que emplearon Stalin o Hitler con los disidentes



A Santo de qué viene crear un silogismo sobre la autoridad del Gobierno con la autoridad de su pueblo llegando veladamente a la conclusión que a los rusos les gusta matar y violar?

Si esto lo dice el presentador tras ver una manifestación donde piden """más guerra""" puede ser comprensible su reacción, aunque no lógica. Pero sacarla así, sin venir a cuento y sabiendo que es falsa me da la sensación que tienen órdenes de deshumanización. Sacan videos de 1995...


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

Emboscada a tropas rusas. La vida real, la mala visibilidad hace que sea difícil apuntar. Al principio los rusos se ponen a disparar a todos lados, no saben de donde vienen los disparos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> joder... algún día llegarás a admirar a Franco. De hecho, hasta Castro declaró tres días de luto tras su muerte. Si no llegas a ese nivel es que todavía sigues atrapado en la sansara ideológica.



Efectivamente Franco y Castro se entendieron bastante bien, sabían bien donde estaba el poder. Y lo que era importante en esta vida.


----------



## apocalippsis (5 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Imágenes de dron demenciales muestran a un solo tanque ucraniano enfrentándose a un gran convoy ruso que consta de varios tanques y BTR-82A. Varios vehículos rusos destruidos.



Se te mueven mucho las peloticas y las bandericas, centrate coño y ponte de culo.


----------



## mazuste (5 Abr 2022)

Ministerio de Defensa:
*En total, 
125 aviones 
91 helicópteros 
398 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 
226 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 
1.969 tanques y otros vehículos de combate blindados, 
214 sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple, 8
52 artillería de campaña y morteros, así como 
1.873 unidades de vehículos militares especiales fueron destruidos durante la operación.*

Sorprendente que el país más pobre de Europa tuviera tanto armamento
en funcionamiento y suficientes militares entrenados para mantenerlo y operarlo.
Estaba claro que no era solo para defenderse.


----------



## Roedr (5 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Siempre le pasa lo mismo. Tiene experiencia. Volverá a aparecer. Seguramente @spriter(y otro numero)



Lo suyo es que nadie tengamos cuanta en twitter. Yo no tengo, sale el pop-up y hago con que voy a loginear, no logineo, y me deja acceder.

También uso ésto en chrome, en ublockOrigin para mayor comodidad que no salga la pantalla de bloqueo

twitter.com##.r-1upvrn0.r-l5o3uw.css-1dbjc4n
twitter.com##div[role='dialog']
twitter.com##[id$='PromoSlot']
twitter.com##html->body:style(overflow:visible !important
twitter.com##html:style(overflow:visible !important


----------



## clapham5 (5 Abr 2022)

Ring Ring ....
Digame ?
Buenas , soy clapham ...llamaba para cancelar la visita , ya no estoy interesado en el piso
Pero hoiga , que Tarancon esta a 1 h de Madrid , es una ganga de zulo ...
Si , Si ..pero Espana se hunde y ahora mismo hay mejores opciones por la mitad del precio que piden
mejores opciones ?


Roedr dijo:


> ¿y los rusos dejan que estos trenes circulen?. Aquí hay algo que se me escapa.



a ti y al clapham .


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

"¡No creemos que nuestra ciudad se pierda!

Los habitantes de los barrios liberados por el LNR conocen de primera mano el miedo, el hambre, el frío, los días y las noches en los sótanos. También hay tumbas en los patios y búsqueda de familiares perdidos.

"La situación es catastrófica para nosotros. Gracias. La carga humanitaria es necesaria. Quedan muchos ancianos y niños en la ciudad", dice un hombre que participa en la descarga de alimentos traídos por la rama de Donbas del club de motos Night Wolves.

"No hay dónde ir y no queremos irnos. Viviremos", dice una mujer de la zona. - dice un residente local.

t.me/voskoboinikovaleksandr/8314

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## apocalippsis (5 Abr 2022)

Cerrar ahora mismo todos los suministros tanto energeticos, como alimenticios y ya..........lo dijo una rusa desde el principio pero Putin tiene a un nido de maricones de mierdas a su alrededor, lease Kiev.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ministerio de Defensa:
> *En total,
> 125 aviones
> 91 helicópteros
> ...



Era todo un ataque a fondo contra Crimea y las repúblicas rebeldes, que se llevaba preparando desde hace años. Pero Putin no es Stalin…y atacó antes…


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> joder... algún día llegarás a admirar a Franco. De hecho, hasta Castro declaró tres días de luto tras su muerte. Si no llegas a ese nivel es que todavía sigues atrapado en la sansara ideológica.



No me perdones la vida, niño, que hice la mili con lanza. Madame Marine y Orban son acerrimos republicanos y laicos, nada que ver con Paca la Culona. ¿Tu porque estás atrapado? ¿Por el Guru Maharashi?


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

Magnifica la decisión de expulsar a los diplomáticos rusos. Es necesario cortar toda relación con un país cínico, mentiroso y asesino.


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

Un centenar de civiles rescatados del hospital liberado en Mariupol por la DNR y las fuerzas armadas rusas

Las personas son evacuadas con vehículos blindados, sigue siendo inseguro llevarlas en coche

t.me/voskoboinikovaleksandr/8312

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

Una nueva bandera ondea sobre la administración de la ciudad de Kherson: el antiguo estandarte de Rusia
El estandarte con el Salvador, bajo el cual nuestros antepasados fueron a la batalla

t.me/voskoboinikovaleksandr/8303


----------



## sisebuto (5 Abr 2022)

.


Roedr dijo:


> Lo suyo es que nadie tengamos cuanta en twitter. Yo no tengo, sale el pop-up y hago con que voy a loginear, no logineo, y me deja acceder.
> 
> También uso ésto en chrome, en ublockOrigin para mayor comodidad que no salga la pantalla de bloqueo
> 
> ...




Este complemento lo resuelve.









Breakthrough Twitter Login Wall – Consigue esta extensión para Firefox (es)


Descargar Breakthrough Twitter Login Wall para Firefox. Bypass 'Log in to continue' of Twitter, added in August 2021.




addons.mozilla.org












Breakthrough Twitter Login Wall


Bypass 'Log in to continue' of Twitter, added in August 2021




chrome.google.com


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ministerio de Defensa:
> *En total,
> 125 aviones
> 91 helicópteros
> ...



Poco más de 200 aviones tiene Ukra 

Pongamos le queda la mitad.


----------



## giovachapin (5 Abr 2022)

Honestamente no considere que la crisis le fuera a pegar tan duro a Europa, con el paso de los dias se nota que en Europa ya existe mucho nerviosismo ahora son ellos los que llevan la voz cantante de las sanciones, quieren golpear a Rusia a como de lugar y asi esta se queda sin polvora para su ejercito en Ucrania, sin embargo por el momento los rusos estan esquivando bien las sanciones y ya tomaron nota de lo que han hecho otros paises y ellos mismo con estas.


----------



## Roedr (5 Abr 2022)

sisebuto dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gracias!


----------



## No al NOM (5 Abr 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Banda de hijos de puta, había que fusilarlos a todos.



No hace falta fusilarlos, con un khinzal lanzado desde un caza a mucha altura los dejas a todos como el carbón.

Si se han levantado todos. Os lo dije estos días, esos traidores de nuestros políticos trabajan todos para el cabal


----------



## LIRDISM (5 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ministerio de Defensa:
> *En total,
> 125 aviones
> 91 helicópteros
> ...



Lo de 398 aviones no tripulados choca bastante, no hay ejercito europeo a excepción de Rusia o si se quiere contar a Turquía, con tanta cantidad de ese tipo de aviones.


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Se te mueven mucho las peloticas y las bandericas, centrate coño y ponte de culo.



Eso te pones tú,que lo tienes que tener como un bebeero patos...joio...


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

Cualquier acusación sobre los sucesos de Bucha debe estar respaldada por hechos - Embajador de China ante la ONU

China también pide que se respete el derecho humanitario en Ucrania, que se protejan los objetos civiles y que no se politicen las cuestiones humanitarias relacionadas con la situación en Ucrania.

El representante permanente de China ante la ONU ha pedido a Estados Unidos, la OTAN y la UE que dialoguen con Rusia para resolver sus diferencias.

t.me/Soldierline/2481


----------



## No al NOM (5 Abr 2022)

Serbia, Hungría, Georgia y Rusia no se doblegan a los lobbys ni a Europa ni a la OTAN. 


Mis respetos


----------



## LIRDISM (5 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Caldera de Mariupol⚡ Situación al 05.04.22⚡
> 
> Unidades de la DNR y de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas siguen empujando a los neonazis de Azov y de las AFU desde el aeropuerto de Mariupol hacia el centro y el puerto marítimo.
> 
> t.me/voskoboinikovaleksandr/8313



como desde el aeropuerto, eso no estaba tomado desde hace tiempo, aun están así, son mentira los mapas de situación entonces


----------



## No al NOM (5 Abr 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Lo de 398 aviones no tripulados choca bastante, no hay ejercito europeo a excepción de Rusia o si se quiere contar a Turquía, con tanta cantidad de ese tipo de aviones.



398 Drones comprados con nuestro dinero y de más países europeos a Turquía


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Abr 2022)

❗Dada la falta de interés de Kiev en salvar las vidas de sus militares, Mariupol será liberada de los nacionalistas por las fuerzas militares de la Federación Rusa y la RPD - Ministerio de Defensa de RF


----------



## NPI (5 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Empezar a nacionalizar es un juego muy peligroso, porque que impide nacionalizar todas las empresas alemanas ubicadas en Rusia?
> 
> Creo que en este conflicto se están cruzando demasiadas líneas rojas.



La ley creo ya está establecida en la FR. @Seronoser confírmalo


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Cualquier acusación sobre los sucesos de Bucha debe estar respaldada por hechos - Embajador de China ante la ONU
> 
> China también pide que se respete el derecho humanitario en Ucrania, que se protejan los objetos civiles y que no se politicen las cuestiones humanitarias relacionadas con la situación en Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Puta diplomacia oriental, una vez el Alto Estado Mayor japonés fue a consultar al Emperador sobre la desastrosa marcha de las operaciones, hacaban de perder sus últimos portaviones modernos en la Batalla del mar de las Marianas, Hiro Hito se limitó a leerles un poena:"Si los cerezos en flor cubre de suaves colores mi jardin, ¿porque mi corazon esta triste?", los cabezas de huevo se lo tomaron como un si.


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Abr 2022)

En Nikolaev de nuevo toda una casa llena de heridos Bandera.
La estación de transfusión de sangre de Nikolaev vuelve a pedir a los residentes de la ciudad que donen sangre.
El propio Gauleiter de la región, Kim, declaró que se estaban librando feroces batallas en la región de Nikolaev.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Abr 2022)

EL OBJETIVO DE LA OLIGARQUIA NAZI ZIONISTA KAZHARIAN JAZARA

SIEMPRE FUE EL MISMO

INTENTAR ATREAR A RUSIA A UN CONFLICTO GLOBAL SEGURAMENTE NUCLEAR

PARA ESTABLECER UNA DE SUS COLONIAS JAZARAS COMO ISRAEL | LA PATAGONIA EN ARGENCINA | ETC


POR ESO QUIEREN MUERTOS Y DESTRUCCION Y POR ESO NO DEJAN SALIR A LOS UCRANIANOS REALES

NECESITAN VICTIMAS PARA ESCALAR EL CONFLICTO | SI NO CONSIGUEN ESCALAR EL CONFLICTO |
SERA EXTIRPADOS COMO UN CANCER NAZI ZIONISTA MESIANICO
Y ESO ES LO QUE ESTA PASANDO





​


----------



## delhierro (5 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> 398 Drones comprados con nuestro dinero y de más países europeos a Turquía



Y a muchos otros, esos 398 no son todos de ataque, la mayoria son medianos y pequeños de observación.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (5 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Joder....camisa nueva, barbita afeitada...hasta está cogiendo peso. Y mientras su pueblo...sufriendo con los nazis de Azov.



Si comparas con una foto de hace 2 meses, está más ternesco sin duda.

Será de estar todo el día sentado.


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

Son unos bárbaros, es lo que ha dicho un soldado ucraniano, “dejan a sus muertos y se llevan los camiones lleno de lavadoras, frigoríficos, lavavajillas….. en que mundo de mierda viven… por eso no queremos ser rusos “.

En una guerra de dos civilizaciones, los orcos o bárbaros y los civilizados.


----------



## Impresionante (5 Abr 2022)

. https://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/426083-google-eliminar-sitio-web-ministerio-defensa


----------



## LIRDISM (5 Abr 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Más ruskis derroídos, localización sin especificar.
> 
> 
> Putin debería sacar la bandera blanca ya, están siendo humillados.
> ...



Porque tiene las ruedas sacadas el helicóptero y porqué no se le activa el sistema de contramedidas?


----------



## Azrael_II (5 Abr 2022)

*La deshumanización del pueblo ruso anticipa un genocidio. España acaba de bloquear las cuentas de todos los rusos étnicos residentes!!!!*



Esto es una puta locura, una injusticia, por menos se justificaría en cualquier parte del mundo la violencia.

¿Os imagináis que hicieran lo mismo con todos los judíos por lo que hacen sus bancos o Israel en el mundo?

¿O con los americanos y sus guerras?

¿O con los árabes?


Hay que parar está barbarie que conduce a Europa a la pobreza mientras las élites anglosionistas se enriquecen y no le va a quedar más remedio a Rusia de iniciar una guerra con Europa y como no la puede ganar están las armas nucleares. Eso o la desaparición como Estado y genocidio a su pueblo. Si en lugar de Putin hubiera algún belicista ya estaríamos en guerra.

Desde el otro lado del Atlántico apenas van a ver la guerra aunque sea nuclear


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Abr 2022)

*Sesión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa Ruso Igor Konashenkov a partir de las 19.00 horas del 5 de abril de 2022
*
▪Tropas de la República Popular de Luhansk continúan su ofensiva contra las posiciones de la 24ª Brigada Mecanizada de Ucrania y luchan en las afueras de NOVOTOSHKOVSKOE.

En dirección a Severodonetsk las unidades de la República Popular de Luhansk rompieron las defensas de la 57.a brigada de infantería motorizada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, eliminando hasta 50 efectivos y 9 vehículos blindados luchando ya en las afueras del norte del asentamiento ZAMULOVKA.

▪Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa continúan atacando la infraestructura militar de Ucrania.
Misiles de alta precisión lanzados desde el aire en las áreas de los asentamientos de ZOLOCHEV y CHUGUEV destruyeron el puesto de mando de la unidad de defensa territorial, una instalación de almacenamiento de combustible y una planta de reparación de vehículos blindados.
Durante el día, la aviación operacional-táctica de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas y las fuerzas de misiles atacaron 33 instalaciones militares de Ucrania.
Entre ellos: ocho puestos de mando, tres almacenes para logística, así como 21 bastiones y áreas de concentración de equipo militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 5 vehículos aéreos no tripulados de ataque ucranianos en el aire.

▪En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial se han movilizado 125 aviones, 93 helicópteros, 403 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 1981 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 854 piezas de artillería de campaña y morteros, así como 1876 unidades de vehículos militares especiales. destruido.

*En la mañana del 5 de abril, otro intento del régimen de Kiev de evacuar a los líderes del batallón nacionalista Azov fue frustrado cerca de MARIUPOL.*

Dos helicópteros ucranianos Mi-8, que intentaron abrirse paso hacia la ciudad desde el mar, fueron derribados por sistemas portátiles de misiles antiaéreos.

▪Anteriormente, en repetidas ocasiones y a través de todos los canales disponibles, presentamos al régimen de Kiev nuestras propuestas sobre la posibilidad de retirar las unidades de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas que voluntariamente depusieran las armas de Mariupol.
Hoy, una vez más, a partir de las 6 a.m., hora de Moscú, se pidió a los militares ucranianos que detuvieran las hostilidades, depusieran las armas y salieran por la ruta acordada hacia el territorio controlado por el régimen de Kiev.
Sin embargo, estas propuestas son constantemente ignoradas por el régimen de Kiev.

Dado el desinterés de Kiev por salvar la vida de su personal militar, Mariupol será liberada de los nacionalistas por unidades de las fuerzas armadas rusas y de la República Popular de Donetsk.
#Rusia Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## No al NOM (5 Abr 2022)

Los chechenos se lo están pasando pipa en Mariupol, acorralando a los shaitan de bandera como ellos dicen 

Como adjetivo significa "travieso" y como nombre, "el que se enfrenta", "el que se opone" o "diablo". En la cultura popular islámica, Shaitán se traduce frecuentemente como "el demonio", pero puede referirse a cualquiera de los seres que se rebelaron contra Alá. Su significado equivale a la palabra española Satán.


----------



## apocalippsis (5 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> La ley creo ya está establecida en la FR. @Seronoser confírmalo



Los rusos se han quedado con los 800 aviones que habian en rusia de alquiler, osea eso no es nada lo de gazprom.


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

Coche con dos ancianos muertos dentro y una furgoneta con una pareja joven. Es matar por matar.


----------



## NPI (5 Abr 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Que vayan a Polonia o Rumania


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (5 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> El presentador de la Sexta debe haber hablado hace poco con sus superiores del grupo y estos directamente con Washington o el enviado de BlackRock en Europa
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1014065
> 
> ...



Hostias pues te dejo un dato.

Es curioso, esta mañana en Antonia 3 han hecho algo calcado a lo que dices.

Estaban entrevistando por webcam a una ucraniana profesora de español. Un tipo con mostacho que se sentaba al lado de Susanna Griso, le preguntó a dicha ucraniana, oye, ¿crees que Putin es el enemigo, o que el pueblo ruso, en su voluntad elige a Putin y por tanto ellos son así y son todos el enemigo? A lo que la ucraniana afirmó rotundamente que ésto último.

Curioso todo porque parecia una pregunta "sacada de la manga" por parte del mostachos, pero Antonia 3 y La Secta son del mismo grupo empresarial, parece que desde arriba estan tocando teclas nuevas...









Espejo Público (05-04-22) El general Antonio Moliner: "Hay que determinar si Rusia ha cometido un genocidio sin dejarse llevar por las emociones"


Analizamos el transcurso de la guerra de Rusia y Ucrania con el general de división retirado Juan Antonio Moliner. Cree que hay que esperar a que haya una sentencia y una decisión basada en pruebas para calificar las acciones de Putin como genocidio.




www.atresplayer.com





A partir de 1:51:30
El del mostacho pregunta en 1:58:40


----------



## delhierro (5 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Emboscada a tropas rusas. La vida real, la mala visibilidad hace que sea difícil apuntar. Al principio los rusos se ponen a disparar a todos lados, no saben de donde vienen los disparos.



Es dificil de apuntar para el tanque, que falla 2 disparos y acierta 1, no hace más porque en el 0:48 le zurran con un cañon de 30mm. Lo unico que ocurre es que pierden un tanque contra un BTR-82 de los rusos. Que por cierto es alcanzado de rebote y arde más tarde. El resto no es de la escaramuza, eso esta reeditado 20veces. La guerra del Twiteer.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (5 Abr 2022)

*La guerra contra Ucrania, un desastre también para África*


La invasión de Ucrania por el ejército de Putin tendrá consecuencias para África. El riesgo más evidente es el de una crisis económica y alimentaria que amenaza con asestar un duro golpe al continente africano. Esta invasión también arroja luz sobre las rupturas políticas, especialmente en el patio trasero africano de Francia, que ilustran su debilitamiento en África.

Como destaca la edición digital del diario _Madagascar Tribune_, en el palacio presidencial de Anosy se produjo un desfile incesante de diplomáticos rusos y occidentales. ¿Con qué finalidad? Tratar de influir en Madagascar de cara a la votación de la Asamblea General de Naciones Unidas del 2 de marzo sobre la condena de la invasión de Ucrania. Al final, la Isla Grande se unió a los 17 países africanos que se abstuvieron.

Si era previsible que Mali y la República Centroafricana se negaran a condenar a Rusia, que es actualmente para estos países un socio comercial importante en el terreno militar, resultó más sorprendente que votaran en el mismo sentido países como Senegal, Togo, Camerún y la República de Congo, o la no participación en el escrutinio de Burkina Faso o Guinea. Estos países solían estar en simbiosis con Francia, la antigua potencia colonial. En cuanto a la Organización Internacional de la Francofonía (OIF), considerada el brazo armado de la diplomacia francesa, se ha negado a tomar partido. Esto ilustra la crisis específica del imperialismo francés en África.

*Hasta las narices de Occidente*

El hecho de que la mitad de los países del continente rechace condenar a Rusia revela cierto resentimiento con respecto a Occidente. Hay quienes incluso hablan de revancha contra la OTAN por haber atacado Libia para derrocar a Gadafi, quien gozaba de una popularidad que por usurpada que fuera, no era menos real. Molesta ver una importante movilización por Ucrania que nunca se dio en relación con guerras igual de cruentas como la de Sudán, Etiopía o Camerún.

Algunos se sienten satisfechos de ver a un hombre capaz de oponerse al poderío de la Unión Europea y de EE UU. Además del trato escandaloso dado a las personas refugiadas africanas y asiáticas de Ucrania, la acogida diferenciada entre gente ucraniana y gente de otros orígenes ha evidenciado el racismo existente en Europa. De este modo, una parte de los dirigentes africanos han reflejado los sentimientos de sus respectivas poblaciones, máxime cuando no pocos países mantienen relaciones comerciales y militares tanto con Rusia como con los países occidentales o se disponen a hacerlo.

*Un fuerte riesgo económico*

Una prudencia muy oportuna, pues la crisis económica amenaza con asestar un duro golpe al continente. Las economías africanas ya tienen de por sí dificultades para salir de la crisis sanitaria asociada a la covid-19. La caída de la demanda mundial ha entrañado una disminución de la demanda de materias primas, y la práctica paralización del turismo, la fragilización de las cadenas de valor mundiales y el descenso de cerca del 40  % de las IDE (inversiones directas extranjeras) han afectado a la salud económica de los países africanos.

La guerra provocada por Putin tendrá consecuencias para el conjunto de los países africanos, aunque con diferencias. Los países productores de petróleo y gas, como Nigeria, Angola o Argelia, se beneficiarán del alza de los precios, pero estas ganancias podrán verse compensadas muy pronto por la carestía de productos agrarios, pues dependen casi totalmente de las importaciones de alimentos. Los demás países africanos, dedicados a la agricultura, se verán perjudicados por el aumento desorbitado del precio de la energía. En todos los casos, vista la frágil tesorería de los países del continente, los golpes pueden ser violentos para las poblaciones.

La Organización de Naciones Unidas para la Alimentación y la Agricultura (FAO) señala que más de una treintena de países africanos ya conocen tensiones en el terreno alimentario. Las causas son múltiples. Puede tratarse de conflictos como en la República Centroafricana, Níger, Chad, en el este de la República Democrática del Congo (RDC), Etiopía o Sudán del Sur. Las alteraciones climáticas comportan fuertes sequías, como en Kenia, Somalia o el sur de Madagascar, o lluvias torrenciales como en Burundi, Yibuti o Congo, o bien ciclones como los que ha habido en Mozambique o el este de Madagascar.

El Programa Mundial de Alimentos (PMA) ha hecho sonar la alarma por la situación de estrés alimentario en abril en numerosos países. El riesgo añadido por la guerra de Putin es una hambruna de gran amplitud en África.


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Abr 2022)

*Brevemente sobre Izum. *

Se liberó el pueblo de Malaya Kamyshevatka, se abrió el camino a Barvenkovo. El ataque a Dolgonkoye continúa, después de cuya captura se abrirá el camino a Slavyansk.

En este momento, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están disparando contra Izyum, las explosiones de municiones en racimo son claramente audibles, cubriendo el sector privado. Literalmente hace una hora y media, trajeron a varios civiles gravemente heridos.


----------



## Azrael_II (5 Abr 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Hostias pues te dejo un dato.
> 
> Es curioso, esta mañana en Antonia 3 han hecho algo calcado a lo que dices.
> 
> ...


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Abr 2022)

El Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania confirmó por la mañana la pérdida de control sobre Brazhkovka


----------



## mazuste (5 Abr 2022)

Dicen que las cosas en Ucrania suben de tono cpor la captura
por parte de los rusos de un general de división USAno:
General americano capturado en Ucrania dirigiendo a los nazis junto con las influencias de Robin Trower, chicas guapas y filete de pollo frito


----------



## No al NOM (5 Abr 2022)

Creo que ahora mismo Sánchez está viendo la manera de cómo poner la misma ley que el criminal Zelensky para poder pegar y matar Rusos.


Criminales España está con Rusia


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Abr 2022)

Estònia transfiere artillería de 122mm a ukra.

Fuente mil.in.ua/uk


----------



## Impresionante (5 Abr 2022)

Hermann Tertsch dice que no se puede culpar a Selenski por la referencia a Guernica


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Dicen que las cosas en Ucrania suben de tono cpor la captura
> por parte de los rusos de un general de división USAno:
> General americano capturado en Ucrania dirigiendo a los nazis junto con las influencias de Robin Trower, chicas guapas y filete de pollo frito



De momento no me lo creo, sería muy fuerte.

Aunque ya han enviado 5 helicópteros de rescate


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Tales. (5 Abr 2022)

Oye hace dos semanazas me dijeron que Mariupol había caído en manos del glorioso ejército ruso, se sabe algo?


----------



## apocalippsis (5 Abr 2022)

*El Pentágono propone construir bases militares permanentes en Europa del Este para albergar a las tropas estadounidenses*
Hoy, 18:52


Estados Unidos puede pasar a construir bases militares permanentes en Europa del Este, pero desplegar allí contingentes militares temporales. Esta propuesta la hizo el presidente del Estado Mayor Conjunto de los Estados Unidos, Mark Milley.

El general habló en la Cámara de Representantes en una discusión sobre el presupuesto y propuso cambiar a una forma diferente de desplegar el contingente militar estadounidense en Europa, en particular en los Estados bálticos, Polonia y otros países de Europa del Este. Según él, EE. UU. necesita construir bases militares permanentes allí, y el ejército de EE. UU. servirá allí de forma rotativa.

Creo que una presencia real siempre es un buen elemento disuasorio... Mi consejo es crear bases permanentes, pero no desplegar personal allí de forma permanente.
él dijo.

Milley enfatizó que la rotación del contingente militar permitiría mantener tantas fuerzas como sea posible cerca de Rusia, pero al mismo tiempo no gastar dinero en construir infraestructura civil adicional, es decir, guarderías, escuelas y viviendas para familias de militares.

Así, se confirma que Estados Unidos llegó a Europa del Este no durante la crisis, sino para siempre, ocupando nuevamente países europeos. Además, como dicen en Washington, varios de estos países están felices de estar bajo los Estados Unidos, si los estadounidenses les brindan "protección de Rusia". Estamos hablando de los países bálticos, Polonia y Rumanía.

*El Pentágono afirma que Varsovia y Bucarest "arden en deseos" de financiar la construcción de bases permanentes para albergar al ejército estadounidense.* Bueno, los sueños de Polonia han sido reportados muchas veces,



 https://topwar.ru/194492-v-pentagone-predlagajut-stroit-v-vostochnoj-evrope-postojannye-voennye-bazy-dlja-razmeschenija-amerikanskih-vojsk.html



Los polaquitos y los rumanitos llegado el momento,


----------



## Impresionante (5 Abr 2022)

No les dejan escapar. Lo han vuelto a hacer.

. Las fuerzas armadas rusas derriban 2 helicópteros ucranianos que intentaban evacuar a líderes nacionalistas de Azov

El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia informó del derribo de dos helicópteros de trasporte ucranianos Mi-8, cerca de la ciudad de Mariúpol, en el trascurso del operativo militar ruso en Ucrania.

Estas aeronaves habían sido enviadas para evacuar a los líderes del "batallón nacionalista Azov", detalló el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, Ígor Konashénkov, en su informe de la última jornada de acciones militares.


----------



## Remequilox (5 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ministerio de Defensa:
> *En total,
> 125 aviones
> 91 helicópteros
> ...



Quizás por esto era el país más pobre de Europa, cuando por potencial y desarrollo tras la etapa soviética, al menos en renta per cápita habría podido estar al nivel o por encina de Rusia fácil fácil.

(Renta per cápita Ucrania 3.700 US$, Rusia 10.100 US$. Si partieron de rentas similares, eso implica que la corrupción, el militarismo y a clepto-oligarquía han robado aproximadamente unos 3'6 billones (europeos) de US$ en estos 30 años de independencia. Estamos hablando que del potencial económico de Ucrania, aproximadamente cada año es robado-corrompido-malgastado 1/3. Año tras año. Eso sí que es una verdadera élite extractiva. Y ojo, estoy comparando la corrupta y disfuncional Ucrania vs. Rusia, como si este país fuese un dechado de virtudes y honestidades económicas. Y sabido es que el Yeltsinato fue la "versión para adultos" del cuento de Alí Babá)


----------



## capitán almeida (5 Abr 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Oye hace dos semanazas me dijeron que Mariupol había caído en manos del glorioso ejército ruso, se sabe algo?



Está en poder del gorioso ejército ukro como Jerson, verdad tales de panfleto?


----------



## Roedr (5 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> *La deshumanización del pueblo ruso anticipa un genocidio. España acaba de bloquear las cuentas de todos los rusos étnicos residentes!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto es acojonante, desde la persecución de los judíos por los nazis no se veía nada semejante.


----------



## Señor X (5 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania confirmó por la mañana la pérdida de control sobre Brazhkovka
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1014164



El Estado Mayor de Ucrania fue el que dijo que a Rusia le quedaba combustible y municiones para tres días. Varias veces. Es difícil creerles aun cuando informan sobre derrotas.


----------



## No al NOM (5 Abr 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Oye hace dos semanazas me dijeron que Mariupol había caído en manos del glorioso ejército ruso, se sabe algo?



Se habían eliminado a los nazis, quedan batallones del ejército Ucro pero se están rindiendo de 300 en 300


----------



## delhierro (5 Abr 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Oye hace dos semanazas me dijeron que Mariupol había caído en manos del glorioso ejército ruso, se sabe algo?



Que tienen la ciudad al completo. Falta gran parte de la aceria y estan luchando en el puerto. Se han visto Tulipanes, que son unos morteros descomunales posicionandose. Es posible que se vean en acción en breve.

Y deben ver venir el final , porque han vuelto a intentar sacar a los mandos. Y han vuelto a perder los helicopteros.









В районе Мариуполя сбили ещё два украинских военных вертолёта


Официальный представитель Минобороны России Игорь Конашенков заявил, что в районе Мариуполя сбиты ещё два украинских военных вертолёта Ми-8.




russian.rt.com





Insisten mucho, en pirarse para ir ganando.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Esto es acojonante, desde la persecución de los judíos por los nazis no se veía nada semejante.



Hace mucho que Erdogan ya dijo que Europa era un sistema fascista.


----------



## otroyomismo (5 Abr 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Los comentarios en el directo de youtube son la hostia. Mucha gente no se traga la estafa.



enlace al video es posible?


----------



## Malevich (5 Abr 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Y rápido



Y los "valores europeos" los decide esta señora a la que nadie ha votado.
Las ex democracias ya no tienen nada que ofrecer a los europeos. Ni libertades, ni bienestar.... ¿De qué valores hablan?


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Abr 2022)

Reporteros de la CNN se llevan un susto casi de muerte en directo, bombardean zona a campo abierto donde aparcan los coches y uno se escacharra....hay video


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (5 Abr 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Oye hace dos semanazas me dijeron que Mariupol había caído en manos del glorioso ejército ruso, se sabe algo?



¿Quien lo dijo?
Pues eso.


----------



## ProfeInsti (5 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Cesar Borgia, ¿eres tú?



Aunque soy mitad Monje, mitad Soldado.
No llego a tanta categoría como para ser un Papa.
Jajajaja


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

Lavrov - sobre las palabras de Zelensky de que "ni siquiera hablarán de desmilitarización y desnazificación": Si la delegación ucraniana sigue diciendo que se necesitan algunos pasos adicionales por parte de la Federación Rusa. Si siguen negándose categóricamente, como lo están haciendo ahora, a discutir siquiera la desnazificación y desmilitarización y el restablecimiento de los derechos lingüísticos del ruso. Si siguen diciendo que no tienen problemas con los derechos de la población rusa y con la nazificación de todos los ámbitos de la vida en el país, no creo que eso contribuya a que el proceso de negociación siga su curso. Así que, una vez más, queremos hacer un llamamiento a los responsables de las acciones de Kiev, y sabemos quiénes son, para que asuman su responsabilidad en la seguridad de Europa, en el futuro del orden mundial, en el cumplimiento de todos los principios de la Carta de la ONU.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39991


En mi opinión, todo esto es un intento inútil de convencer a quienes no han aplicado los acuerdos de Minsk durante 8 años.
A Estados Unidos le interesa una guerra prolongada, lo que significa que habrá una guerra prolongada en territorio ucraniano. Las esperanzas de que Zelensky y su pandilla tengan la subjetividad y la capacidad de "hacer la paz" son, en mi opinión, autodestructivas para ellos mismos y para los demás. De nada sirven los llamamientos para que la herramienta entre en razón, ya que la mano que la sostiene, en este caso Washington y en parte Londres, determina las acciones de la herramienta.

t.me/boris_rozhin/39992


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Abr 2022)

Portugal expulsa 10 diplomáticos rusos


----------



## Impresionante (5 Abr 2022)

Por si alguna duda quedaba. La ministra de podemos



La ex concubina ministre


----------



## apocalippsis (5 Abr 2022)

*El Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania reconoció la pérdida de la línea de defensa a pocos kilómetros de Barvenkovo, región de Kharkiv*
Hoy, 08:01



El Estado Mayor de Ucrania, que ha reducido significativamente su actividad en términos de cubrir los detalles de las hostilidades, publicó un nuevo resumen en las redes sociales. Este informe reconoce el hecho de que los restos de las tropas ucranianas, que ocuparon la línea al noreste de Barvenkovo (región de Kharkiv), abandonaron sus posiciones y se retiraron a Barvenkovo.

El Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania confirma la pérdida de las Fuerzas Armadas de la línea de defensa y el asentamiento de Brazhkovka y se retiran a la zona del pueblo de Rodnoe, ubicado a 3-4 km de Barvenkovo.

Con estas acciones, las tropas rusas continúan atando a la llamada guarnición Kharkov-Barvenkovsky después de la derrota de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la ciudad de Izyum. En consecuencia, las tropas ucranianas no pueden reagruparse adecuadamente para avanzar desde la región de Kharkiv para ayudar al agrupamiento de formaciones armadas ucranianas cerca de Slavyansk.

Mientras tanto, según informes no confirmados, parte de los destacamentos ucranianos se retiraron de Slavyansk y Kramatorsk en dirección oeste. Es posible que esta unidad se dirigiera hacia Barvenkovo, al darse cuenta de que podría estar en un anillo denso, al igual que esos batallones nacionales y unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que ahora están siendo destruidos o entregados en Mariupol.



Teniendo en cuenta el hecho de que un grupo de militares ucranianos inició una batalla al este de la mencionada Brazhkovka, se puede suponer que este grupo pertenece a la guarnición ucraniana que se encontraba en la aglomeración Slavic-Kramatorsk.



https://topwar.ru/194450-genshtab-vsu-priznal-poterju-rubezha-oborony-v-neskolkih-kilometrah-ot-barvenkovo-harkovskoj-oblasti.html


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## delhierro (5 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Lavrov - sobre las palabras de Zelensky de que "ni siquiera hablarán de desmilitarización y desnazificación": Si la delegación ucraniana sigue diciendo que se necesitan algunos pasos adicionales por parte de la Federación Rusa. Si siguen negándose categóricamente, como lo están haciendo ahora, a discutir siquiera la desnazificación y desmilitarización y el restablecimiento de los derechos lingüísticos del ruso. Si siguen diciendo que no tienen problemas con los derechos de la población rusa y con la nazificación de todos los ámbitos de la vida en el país, no creo que eso contribuya a que el proceso de negociación siga su curso. Así que, una vez más, queremos hacer un llamamiento a los responsables de las acciones de Kiev, y sabemos quiénes son, para que asuman su responsabilidad en la seguridad de Europa, en el futuro del orden mundial, en el cumplimiento de todos los principios de la Carta de la ONU.



¿Este tio pude ser tan TONTO ? . Joder, que vayan cambiando a la cupula porque si no se enteran de que va el tema, dirigir una guerra les sobrepasa con mucho. Y estas tontadas le cuestan la vida a los de la linea del frente.

Lo dije el primer dia occidente va a muerte. Así que se dejen de fantasias y se centren en lo importante.

Por cierto ya nadie habla del GAS. Evidentemente fluye, ¿ estan pagando en Rublos ? Porque sinceramente lo dudo mucho.


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## LIRDISM (5 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> *El Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania reconoció la pérdida de la línea de defensa a pocos kilómetros de Barvenkovo, región de Kharkiv*
> Hoy, 08:01
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, perder Barbenkovo, desde la toma de Izium están avanzando mucho los rusos por esa zona, no han ido directos a Slovanks y Kromatorsk sino que la rodean y no tienen muchos impedimentos Si la toman ya hay media pinza


----------



## raptors (5 Abr 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Esta claro que no te enteras absolutamente de nada.
> 
> 
> Ahh. Cuanta candidez



*ladren perros...!!* se sigue avanzando.... _jaja_


----------



## Salamandra (5 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> De momento no me lo creo, sería muy fuerte.
> 
> Aunque ya han enviado 5 helicópteros de rescate





mazuste dijo:


> Dicen que las cosas en Ucrania suben de tono cpor la captura
> por parte de los rusos de un general de división USAno:
> General americano capturado en Ucrania dirigiendo a los nazis junto con las influencias de Robin Trower, chicas guapas y filete de pollo frito



Si, algo no cuadra o se esperan más cosas.

Desde luego un general no anda por esos mundos tan fácilmente y menos sin un muy gran número de subalternos del mismo ejército a su lado.

No sé, que hay occidentales si que tiene mucha pinta, incluso antes de los intentos de rescate de los helicópteros, pero ¿Desde que rango se tratarían de rescatar con los escasos medios disponibles?

Si fuera así, e incluso algo menos gordo ¿no tratarían de negociar?. Pero otánicos sueltos, salvo para trabajar de instructores es imposible que anden sueltos en Mariupol, si están es en grupo y no pocos.


----------



## Jotagb (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

Los militares ucranianos no tendrán corredores humanitarios en Mariupol

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha dicho que, dado que el mando ucraniano no está interesado en salvar las vidas de sus militares, Mariupol será completamente barrida por el ejército ruso y la DNR.

Los militares enemigos de la ciudad sólo tienen una forma de salvar la vida: rendirse.

t.me/Soldierline/2485


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

Es curioso que la gente que pone en duda la versión sobre atrocidades de periodistas y reporteros de varios países y medios privados y el gobierno ucraniano (el invadido), no dude en ningún momento de la versión única del gobierno ruso (el invasor).


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Abr 2022)

Los combatientes que quedan en Mariúpol se han negado a rendirse, será por la fuerza.

Rbc.ru


----------



## Azrael_II (5 Abr 2022)

Perdonad si soy pesado pero es muy importante, ni es algo que no se podía saber pero si que hemos detectado el momento exacto. 


Participad si queréis en el hilo









La Agenda inicia la fase de la DESHUMANIZACIÓN del pueblo ruso, medios , políticos preparan una Guerra o Genicidio


Desde burbuja.info hemos detectado una campaña sincronizada, estoy seguro que aparecerá en más medios y también en medios internacionales, de deshumanización hacia TODA la población Rusa; 1) El presentador de la Sexta debe haber hablado hace poco con sus superiores del grupo y estos...




burbuja.info




Desde burbuja.info hemos detectado una campaña sincronizada, estoy seguro que aparecerá en más medios y también en medios internacionales, de deshumanización hacia TODA la población Rusa;


*1)*

El presentador de la Sexta debe haber hablado hace poco con sus superiores del grupo y estos directamente con Washington o el enviado de BlackRock en Europa

Ver archivo adjunto 1014065


1. Están , desde la sexta, y por la orden de este tipo, entre otros llamando directamente a las empresas que ha nombrado Zelenski para que abandonen Rusia y presionandolas de forma brutal en sí discurso. Sabisn exactamente cuántos camiones salen cada día de la fábrica. O se han puesto muy rápidamente a trabajar con mucha seguridad o sabian el discurso de Zelenski de antemano. La que más nombra el presentador es Porcelanosa porqué es la que más daño puede hacer por las ventas minoristas.

2. También está intentando azuzar al espectador a que de sacrifique "hasta que parte de nuestro bienestar estamos dispuestos a dar por un pueblo que está luchando"

Pero lo más grave es lo siguiente:


(Las palabras no son literales)

3. Han sacado un reportaje de 1995 donde el ejército ruso mató a 100 personas en una aldea donde decían que torturaban, mataban , violaban y otro de 2001 (creo) donde murieron 60 personas. Todo esto lo relacionaban con Ucrania... Pero ahora viene lo siniestro * y creo que es un plan del Pentágono para preparar a la población europea sobre la deshumanización de los rusos *, pues el presentador ha dicho * los ejércitos son reflejos de la sociedad¿Es posible que que el pueblo ruso al tener un régimen totalitario, sea totalitario y vea bien esto? ¿Puede ser General ? (Preguntando a un contertulio General y otanista*_ pues parece que el general se ha dado cuenta y ha pasado olímpicamente de la pregunta diciendo que no tiene sentido estratégico y está por ver si han sido los rusos ... Algo que ha chocado a los presentadores y le han corregido.


ESto es criminal, están preparando una nueva fase, quién sabe si con deportaciones o asesinatos de rusos en el extranjero y empobrecimiento de Europa. Son traidores y no deben quedar impunes _


*2)*
@VOX o DERROICIÓN , post: 40064766, member: 19617
Hostias pues te dejo un dato.

Es curioso, esta mañana en Antonia 3 han hecho algo calcado a lo que dices.

Estaban entrevistando por webcam a una ucraniana profesora de español. Un tipo con mostacho que se sentaba al lado de Susanna Griso, le preguntó a dicha ucraniana, oye, ¿crees que Putin es el enemigo, o que el pueblo ruso, en su voluntad elige a Putin y por tanto ellos son así y son todos el enemigo? A lo que la ucraniana afirmó rotundamente que ésto último.

Curioso todo porque parecia una pregunta "sacada de la manga" por parte del mostachos, pero Antonia 3 y La Secta son del mismo grupo empresarial, parece que desde arriba estan tocando teclas nuevas...









Espejo Público (05-04-22) El general Antonio Moliner: "Hay que determinar si Rusia ha cometido un genocidio sin dejarse llevar por las emociones"


Analizamos el transcurso de la guerra de Rusia y Ucrania con el general de división retirado Juan Antonio Moliner. Cree que hay que esperar a que haya una sentencia y una decisión basada en pruebas para calificar las acciones de Putin como genocidio.




www.atresplayer.com





A partir de 1:51:30
El del mostacho pregunta en 1:58:40


3) Aquí vemos un vídeo de cómo las fuerzas de seguridad ucranianas tratan a unos pro rusos según algunas fuentes

Ir al Telegram t.me/svezhesti/44138?single

Y según el alcalde de Dnipr un conocido político ucraniano lleva desde el dominyco. Este tipo de mensajes






Ver archivo adjunto 1014193


Ver archivo adjunto 1014200


4) buscan a gente de izquierdas o derechas para los ataques ... Creo que al final no encontrarán a nadie más que a ucranianos... O... Lo que espero que no sea así "gente común" lobotomizada


----------



## No al NOM (5 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Por si alguna duda quedaba. La ministra de podemos
> 
> 
> 
> La ex concubina ministre



A los hombres no los nombra, por no hablar ni dice nada de los rusos de Donbass asesinados.

Creo que desde el cabal les han advertido que tienen que apoyar a Zelensky, tiempos interesantes


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (5 Abr 2022)

*La Otan nos esta mintiendo !!!.*









Yo estuve en Ucrania, y te están mintiendo


Este artículo lo firman dos periodistas que viajaron y cubrieron de 2015 a 2019 el conflicto de Ucrania en la región de Donbass. Ante la desinformación y el silenciamiento de otras voces, este artículo busca transmitir los enfoques invisibilizados y las malas prácticas informativas en torno al...




www.elsaltodiario.com






Nueve años después del estallido del conflicto en el Donbass ucraniano, volvemos al punto de partida. Como periodistas y testigos en terreno de la guerra en Ucrania, nos produce especial dolor este eterno retorno a lo que fuera tragedia, y ahora es una farsa tan esperpéntica que resulta muy difícil de tragar; y eso que en cuestiones de política internacional tenemos tragaderas por aquí. Si no, que se lo digan a Javier Solana, que pasó de dar mítines anti Otan en el Hebe de Vallecas a ordenar el bombardeo de Belgrado. Pero eso fueron otras guerras.
La que nos ocupa hoy no puede comprenderse sin antes conocer el mapa político ucraniano y como éste responde a brechas lingüísticas, religiosas y culturales que se remontan siglos atrás. No puede simplificarse el conflicto a una cuestión de gas, rublos y tanques, pues lo que hay en juego se trata en gran medida del control de un relato. Y por desgracia para nostálgicas como las que suscriben, tampoco se puede resumir ya con lógicas de la Guerra Fría; aunque derive directamente de ellas. No podemos pedir a la opinión pública que se acerquen a la política internacional cuando esta se explica a golpe de conflictos de usar y tirar, (¿Alguien se acuerda de las afganas? ¿y qué ha ocurrido con Kazajistán?) pero sí es legítimo pedir un poquito más de nivel del periodismo mainstream y de la clase política que nos mete en una guerra a golpe de fragata.


> Quienes hemos cubierto conflictos armados sabemos que las guerras no las hacen las historias individuales, sino que deben situarse en la historia y en el análisis geopolítico; nada hay más colectivo que las guerras



Quizá pedimos demasiado: Boris Johnson se marcha a Kiev para tapar sus fiestas locas en Downing Street, mientras que su Ministra de Exteriores no es capaz de situar la ciudad rusa de Rostov en el mapa. A Biden le falla la memoria y cuando quiere decir Afganistán dice Ucrania, perdón, Iraq, porque total, qué más da, y mientras, Pedro Sánchez se hace fotos telefoneando a la OTAN y ofrece Rota y fragatas, pero, como en _Bienvenido Mr. Marshall,_ los americanos vuelven a pasarle de largo y le excluyen de la ronda de negociaciones. Lo más grave es que ya nada de esto nos sorprenda.
En materia de manipulación informativa, tampoco estamos mejor. Quienes hemos cubierto conflictos armados sabemos que las guerras no las hacen las historias individuales, sino que deben situarse en la historia y en el análisis geopolítico; nada hay más colectivo que las guerras. Sin embargo, es mucho más efectista narrar un conflicto desde los testimonios, desde la lágrima, el dolor y la empatía. Lo preocupante es que sólo nos llegan las voces de una parte del conflicto, las que interesa amplificar, porque a no ser que saques historias de vidas destrozadas por el exilio y la muerte, nadie va a comprarte que mandes una fragata a un país a cinco mil kilómetros, donde no se te ha perdido absolutamente nada.
El problema viene cuando ninguna de esas historias se sostiene: en solo dos semanas, hemos visto como _El Diario_ rectificaba una noticia en la que entrevistaba a una activista ucraniana que resultó ser nieta de un criminal de guerra de las Waffen SS-Galitzia, la división ultranacionalista ucraniana que desplegó las políticas nazis en el territorio. _El Mundo_ entrevistaba también a Ivan Vovk, un portavoz de la Asociación Patriótica de Ucranianos en España, cuyas redes sociales le mostraban haciendo el saludo nazi rodeado de parafernalia militar alemana; y Televisión Española entrevistaba a unas mujeres mayores en Jarkov como “voluntarias civiles”: lástima que se les colara en plano las banderas con emblemas ultras y nazis del Batallón Azov, el destacamento militar fascista para el que las señoras de bien cosían redes de camuflaje.


> La deshumanización de lo ruso ha conducido a estereotipos xenófobos y excluyentes: mafiosos y opacos ellos, sexualizadas y pasivas ellas



Quienes conocimos otras caras del conflicto también tenemos relatos. El de la maestra de Kirovsk que se quedó sin escuela. El de la infancia abandonada a su suerte en hospicios sin futuro. El de las babushkas que alimentaban los comedores populares. El de los voluntarios del “no pasarán” llegados de toda Europa. Pero no es nuestra intención romantizar una guerra: solo los imbéciles y los fascistas, como Marinetti, que decía aquello de que la guerra es bella, pueden idealizarla. Nuestra intención es hacer un llamamiento a no caer en los errores de hace casi una década, en normalizar la agresión y el dolor de un pueblo, en trivializar un conflicto que lleva una década clavado en Europa.





Huérfanos de Gorlovka, 2017. Los hospitales, orfanatos y población civil situados en las poblaciones cercanas al frente han sido bombardeados de forma sistemática por el ejército ucraniano desde 2014. JULIO ZAMARRÓN

Nos están mintiendo: una importante parte de la población ucraniana que más activamente apoya la intervención por la que aboga Washington, Londres y Varsovia pertenece a partidos y movimientos ultraliberales, de extrema derecha o directamente neonazis. Esos grupúsculos fueron financiados y crecieron al calor de la “soft diplomacy” hasta provocar un estallido social de enorme violencia en el país en 2013, en la plaza de Maidán. Os invitamos, por lo menos, a sospechar de “demócratas” y “patriotas” de oscuro origen.
Nos están mintiendo: los malos no son tan malos ni los buenos, intachables. No queremos sonar equidistantes, ni tampoco a un planfleto pro Kremlin-Pekín, pero hemos de reconocer que la rusofobia está inserta en el corazón de la Unión Europea. Es incluso anterior a la Unión Soviética: las crónicas de Luca de Tena en Moscú a principios del siglo XX ya estaban cargadas de odio a todo lo ruso; y después Vallejo Nájera, nuestro Menguele patrio, dedicó tiempo a estudiar el gen rojo señalando a las rusas como “furia y repulsión”, por ejemplo. La deshumanización de lo ruso (incluida la población étnicamente rusa mayoritaria en Donbass y Crimea, con toda la diversidad de posturas en su seno) ha conducido a estereotipos xenófobos y excluyentes: mafiosos y opacos ellos, sexualizadas y pasivas ellas. Este silenciamiento activo de sus identidades es cuanto menos, injusto. A nivel político, la brecha idiomática y cultural limita la información que opera desde estos territorios: poca gente sabe que Donbass fue el seno de una milicia popular y de un proyecto político socialista arrasado por sus propios aliados. Tampoco es que a nosotras nos hayan dejado contarlo.
Nos están mintiendo: no se trata —sólo— de gasoductos, de oligarcas, clanes e inversiones, o de escudos antimisiles. Se trata de dominar unas narrativas en torno al control de una región (el corazón continental, que diría McKinder) y lo que simbólicamente significa en nuestra historia. Pensémoslo bien: ¿puede permitirse una guerra una Ucrania con la _grivna_ por los suelos y al borde de la recesión? ¿Quién querría semejante socio europeo? Del mismo modo, ¿Qué ganaría Moscú confrontando con el Oeste cuando toda su artillería diplomática está orientada hacia China?. Preguntémonos pues, qué intereses hay en recuperar el relato de un occidente democratizador (_soft imperalism_ mediante),y de una OTAN fuerte en medio del declive de la hegemonía euroatlántica. Desde luego, al menos en Donbass, duele hasta decirlo, pero con Trump estaban mejor.





Posiciones en primera linea en 2016. El parlamento europeo hizo oídos sordos a las reclamaciones, en relación a la violación de derechos humanos en Donbass, presentadas por varios voluntarios y europarlamenterios años después. JULIO ZAMARRÓN

Nos están mintiendo: haya o no conflicto, lo peor no está por llegar, porque hace años que ha llegado. Detrás del alarmismo, de esas imágenes de tanques en la nieve, hay personas. Miles de muertos. Seis millones de refugiadas. Poblaciones condenadas a esperar una restauración post conflicto que nunca llega. Un estado fallido. Una economía sumergida entre clanes y oligarcas de todo signo que ahoga a la población civil, sobre todo, a las mujeres, convertidas en carne de la industria sexual: pero esa es otra vieja guerra.
Nos están mintiendo: la cobertura de un conflicto no puede dejarse en manos de Risto Mejide y de los teletipos de cuatro agencias internacionales. Existen analistas estupendos, como Rafael Poch, como Inna Efigenoviena, como Pedro G. Bilbao, que aportan datos y conocimiento para enmarcar esta guerra fuera del relato de conveniencia, el de Biden, la democracia teledirigida y las fragatas. Compartamos su trabajo. Y por favor, amigos de la izquierda: dejad de invitar a Pedro Baños, y de paso, invitad a alguna mujer. Que somos unas cuantas.
La maquinaria propagandística hace su parte, los intereses geopolíticos la suya, incluida la dichosa barquita que tan cara ha costado a la legitimidad de este estado. Pero nos gustaría que, desde el periodismo crítico, el activismo, o simplemente, desde la curiosidad, frenemos esta escalada de mentira y de manipulación y seamos críticos con este planteamiento. Porque hoy vuelve a ser Ucrania, pero bien sabemos que otras veces son verdades más cercanas las que se ahogan en la infoxicación y en la economía de la atención. Quienes estuvimos allí donde no llegó nadie, ni la OSCE, ni los corredores humanitarios, ni la ayuda militar, ni la civil, donde por no llegar, ni llegó la paz ni la tregua, también queremos contarlo.


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

Más de 700 mercenarios extranjeros abandonaron Ucrania a principios de abril

Qué haríamos sin nuestras fuentes. Todos los días comparten con nosotros información importante y actualizada. Gracias a ellos, descubrimos qué sitios hay que recalibrar, dónde se congrega el enemigo, qué sitios están convirtiendo en sus objetivos.

Puedes ver los resultados: compartimos todas las coordenadas, y luego se recalibran y golpean con éxito.

Esta vez nuestras fuentes han compartido información sobre el número actual de mercenarios extranjeros en Ucrania.

A principios de abril, quedaban 635.

Muchos se habían ido después de que sus compañeros fueran calibrados en el campo de entrenamiento de Yavoriv, en Ochakov y en Chernihiv. Y muchos murieron en los combates y a consecuencia de los ataques.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40010


----------



## Bulldozerbass (5 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Que tienen la ciudad al completo. Falta gran parte de la aceria y estan luchando en el puerto. Se han visto Tulipanes, que son unos morteros descomunales posicionandose. Es posible que se vean en acción en breve.
> 
> Y deben ver venir el final , porque han vuelto a intentar sacar a los mandos. Y han vuelto a perder los helicopteros.
> 
> ...




Los Tyulpan:






Si utilizan eso van a aplanar Azovstal.


----------



## .Kaikus (5 Abr 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> claro que si campeon, anda ve a tomarte la medicacion que deliras...



No hombre, tu por la fotografia deduces que es una familia entera sodomizada y asesinada por los rusos !!!.

PD- Las brutalidades y crimenes que conocemos son de la parte ucraniana, te guste o no.


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

Desde esta mañana, en Palohrad, el SBU atrapó, golpeó y detuvo a un grupo de personas que se describen como buscando al ciudadano Petrovsky que huyó de Ucrania, que, a juzgar por una declaración del alcalde de Dnipro, Filatov, ya puede llamarse Narik.

Permítanme recordarles: durante la firma de la ficha de autocefalia de la Iglesia Ortodoxa de Ucrania en Estambul había un empresario de Dnipro, Oleksandr Petrovsky, al que las malas lenguas de los periodistas llamaron el filántropo que compró para Poroshenko y los disidentes ucranianos el tomos del Patriarca Bartolomé.

¿Qué pasó, entonces, para que el mecenas Petrovsky se convirtiera en el criminal Narik?

t.me/boris_rozhin/40007


----------



## ksa100 (5 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Y que todavía haya hijos de la gran puta dudándolo. La gentuza que defiende a los rusos debería ser denunciada.


----------



## No al NOM (5 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Los Tyulpan:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1014221
> Ver archivo adjunto 1014224



Vamos Tito Vlad, mete leña al honor de los nazis del pedófilo Bandera


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Abr 2022)

Algo hay en Mariupol que están desesperados por sacar...
Otros dos Mi-8 ucranianos fueron derribados cerca de Mariupol…








Возле Мариуполя сбили еще два украинских Ми-8


Российские военные сбили два украинских вертолета Ми-8, пытавшихся прорваться к Мариуполю со стороны моря, заявил представитель Минобороны Игорь Конашенков. РИА Новости, 06.04.2022




ria.ru


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Abr 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Si, algo no cuadra o se esperan más cosas.
> 
> Desde luego un general no anda por esos mundos tan fácilmente y menos sin un muy gran número de subalternos del mismo ejército a su lado.
> 
> ...



Creo que algún Coronel, imagino más importante la info que tenga.

+ Mercenarios de nivel de países OTAN.


----------



## No al NOM (5 Abr 2022)

Aquí tenéis para dejarles un mensaje de ánimo que sepan que no están solos embajada de Rusia en España

info@rusiaspain.com


----------



## Alvin Red (5 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿Este tio pude ser tan TONTO ? . Joder, que vayan cambiando a la cupula porque si no se enteran de que va el tema, dirigir una guerra les sobrepasa con mucho. Y estas tontadas le cuestan la vida a los de la linea del frente.
> 
> Lo dije el primer dia occidente va a muerte. Así que se dejen de fantasias y se centren el lo importante.
> 
> Por cierto ya nadie habla del GAS. Evidentemente fluye, ¿ estan pagando en Rublos ? Porque sinceramente lo dudo mucho.






Mira el chart la parte de abajo que indica el volumen, en rojo las compras de rublos, en verde las ventas de rublos contra euros.
75.0K creo que indica 75.000 millones de Euros.


----------



## ProfeInsti (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## arriondas (5 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Los Tyulpan:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1014221
> Ver archivo adjunto 1014224



He estado en el museo donde está ese Tyulipan. Se encuentra en Perm, en el distrito de Motovilikha, donde está la fabrica de armas (de hecho, el museo, forma parte de ella).


----------



## crocodile (5 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Cerrar ahora mismo todos los suministros tanto energeticos, como alimenticios y ya..........lo dijo una rusa desde el principio pero Putin tiene a un nido de maricones de mierdas a su alrededor, lease Kiev.



Es que es así, Putiniano va con una mano atada a la espalda, en lo militar y en lo económico


----------



## ksa100 (5 Abr 2022)

¿ dónde está Rusia ?


----------



## pemebe (5 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Nunca pensé que me cayesen bien este señor o Madame Marine, pero la vida es sorprenderse a si mismo:



Joder, no se donde sacan las noticias la gente. Como en España se puede cambiar la constitucion con 2/3 de parlamento.

Ya lo hizo en 2011 y podria volver a hacerlo pues tiene el 135 parlamentarios de 199 (y ha ganado 4 puntos de votos y 2 diputados más contra toda la oposicion unida).

El tercer partido es uno de extrema derecha El Movimiento Nuestra Patria (en húngaro: Mi Hazánk Mozgalom) es un partido político húngaro de extrema derecha fundado por el alcalde de Ásotthalom y antiguo vicepresidente de Jobbik, László Toroczkai, y otros disidentes de Jobbik que abandonaron la organización después de que la dirección del partido se alejara de sus raíces radicales. Con el 6% de los votos (y 7 diputados)

La Coalición FRankestein: Unidos por Hungria (Wikipedia)


Jobbik Movimiento por una Mejor hungria: Conservador.
MSZP Partido Socialista Hungaro: Social Democrata
Dialigue DIalogo por Hungria: Politicos Verdes
DK: Coalicion democratica: Liberalismo Social
LMP – Partido Verde Hungaro
Momentum: Momentum Movement: Liberal


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

Muchos ucranianos dicen que las tropas rusas cometieron crímenes de lesa humanidad aún peores en Borodyanka que en Bucha.

Este video muestra que la ciudad está en ruinas.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (5 Abr 2022)

¡Otros 2 helícopteros Mi-8 derribados esta mañana!

Las fuerzas armadas rusas derriban 2 helicópteros ucranianos que intentaban evacuar a líderes nacionalistas de Azov

Ups, siento repetir la noticia, ya la posteó otro compañero del foro.


----------



## delhierro (5 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1014235
> 
> 
> Mira el chart la parte de abajo que indica el volumen, en rojo las compras de rublos, en verde las ventas de rublos contra euros.
> 75.0K creo que indica 75.000 millones de Euros.



Eso es intercambio de divisas, no pago del gas.


----------



## apocalippsis (5 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Los combatientes que quedan en Mariúpol se han negado a rendirse, será por la fuerza.
> 
> Rbc.ru



Vienen con los "tulipanes", dicen que al quinto petardo salen como ratas, proximamente en Jarkov


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

*Polonia estalla contra Francia y Alemania: exige sanciones más duras contra la "fascista" Rusia* .,

El primer ministro de Polonia, Mateusz Morawiecki, ha criticado con dureza a Francia y a Alemania por no endurecer las sanciones contra Rusia, "un estado fascista totalitario" que comete "genocidios" en Ucrania. 

En rueda de prensa este lunes en Varsovia, el mandatario ha apremiado a dar "un paso audaz y radical" para abandonar la importación de el gas y petróleo rusos, así como para confiscar los bienes tanto del país como de sus oligarcas.

Morawiecki ha querido así desmarcarse de sus socios para afear lo que él considera lentitud y falta de contundencia, con mensajes muy afilados tanto hacia Emmanuel Macron como a Olaf Scholz, si bien su acusación hacia Alemania se dirigía más bien hacia la anterior canciller, Angela Merkel: "La política de Berlín durante la última docena de años ha hecho que Rusia tenga hoy una fuerza que ha obtenido de la venta de materias primas".

A Macron, Morawiecki se ha referido así: "Señor presidente, ¿cuántas veces ha negociado con Vladímir Putin? ¿Qué ha logrado? ¿Detuvo usted alguna de sus acciones? Con los criminales no se negocia, los criminales deben ser combatidos".

Pero el primer ministro polaco no ha olvidado a ninguno de sus socios comunitarios: *"Estimados colegas de las capitales europeas: dejemos de calcular de manera inhumana, comencemos a actuar de manera más efectiva".* 









Polonia estalla contra Francia y Alemania: exige sanciones más duras contra la "fascista" Rusia


Mateusz Morawiecki, primer ministro, culpa a Angela Merkel de reforzar a Vladimir Putin y a Emmanuel Macron de "negociar con un criminal".




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Alvin Red (5 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Eso es intercambio de divisas, no pago del gas.



¿Y para que necesita Europa tantas divisas en rublos, el rublo no es una moneda refugio por ahora?


----------



## I. de A. (5 Abr 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Se nota que dice en cada país lo que quiere el gobierno de turno oir.
> 
> 
> En Holanda guerra contra el tirano Felipe II.
> ...



En Alemania no compara a los alemanes parando las hordas rusas. Eso sería anatema y ningún gobierno de ningún turno quiere oír (como no compara con el bombardeo de Cabra, por ejemplo). Fidelidad al lugarcomunismo, ante todo.

A los congresistas estadounidenses, el ucraniano les recordó Pearl Harbor y el 11-S ; *a los alemanes, les ha recordado el muro que dividió su país durante 28 años. Según ha denunciado, en Europa se ha levantado por culpa de Rusia un muro que separa "la libertad" de la tiranía. "¡Destrúyalo, señor Scholz. Destruya el muro!", ha exclamado Zelenski utilizando la frase de Ronald Reagan a Gorbachov en Moscú.* Al canciller, le ha exigido que Alemania "asuma" una "responsabilidad histórica" en esta crisis.








Zelenski saca los colores a Alemania en el Bundestag: "Se lo advertimos"


El presidente ucraniano ha recordado a los diputados alemanes los vínculos del país con Rusia y su dependencia del gas.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## apocalippsis (5 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Es que es así, Putiniano va con una mano atada a la espalda, en lo militar y en lo económico



Siempre recibiendo ostias y encima retirandose, no, no, no.


----------



## No al NOM (5 Abr 2022)

Señores gasten gas es lo mejor, y porfavor bañense con agua caliente que estamos en Invierno. Ni caso a las putas políticas que están ahí por bajarse las bragas en invierno o verano


----------



## ProfeInsti (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## The_unknown (5 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Polonia estalla contra Francia y Alemania: exige sanciones más duras contra la "fascista" Rusia* .,
> 
> El primer ministro de Polonia, Mateusz Morawiecki, ha criticado con dureza a Francia y a Alemania por no endurecer las sanciones contra Rusia, "un estado fascista totalitario" que comete "genocidios" en Ucrania.
> 
> ...



El presidente Polaco vive en una mansión, la parte mas pobre del pueblo europeo puede sufrir mucho. El va a seguir en su mansión, la gente a sufrir.


----------



## delhierro (5 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ¿Y para que necesita Europa tanto rublo, el rublo no es una moneda refugio por ahora?



Es compra/venta de divisas. Ahí entra si un ruso cambia sus euros por rublos por ejemplo. Si no pueden viajar y no pueden comprar directamente en euros, quizas estan cambiando ahora que el rublo ha subido.

Ver si pagan en rublos deberia ser facil. El gobierno ruso y Gasprom saben en que cobran, si estan cobrando.


----------



## coscorron (5 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Muchos ucranianos dicen que las tropas rusas cometieron crímenes de lesa humanidad aún peores en Borodyanka que en Bucha.
> 
> Este video muestra que la ciudad está en ruinas.



Los muertos de Borodyanka los sacan después del fin de semana porque los programadores estan con COVID ... 

: - )


----------



## .Kaikus (5 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Les encanta la mentira...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Detras de toda esta campaña mediatica en televisiones y redes sociales, esta la mano y la billetera de los anglocabrones, sin una organizacion y montones de dolares crujientes, toda esta mierda no se sostendria.

PD- El publico esta siendo manipulado a nivel global.


----------



## arriondas (5 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> ¡Otros 2 helícopteros Mi-8 derribados esta mañana!
> 
> Las fuerzas armadas rusas derriban 2 helicópteros ucranianos que intentaban evacuar a líderes nacionalistas de Azov
> 
> Ups, siento repetir la noticia, ya la posteó otro compañero del foro.



¿Sólo de Azov? ¿En serio?

Quiénes estarán dentro de allí como para estar enviando helicópteros de rescate como locos, una y otra vez, aún a sabiendas de que hay muchas posibilidades de que se los tiren al suelo...


----------



## Lma0Zedong (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## apocalippsis (5 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Los muertos de Borodyanka los sacan después del fin de semana porque los programadores estan con COVID ...
> 
> : - )



Y siempre con la misma mierda cuatro bloques de pisos llenos de ceniza que le metes un pistoletazo con agua y se acabo, ahora cuando es bombardeado eso no queda nada.


----------



## Alvin Red (5 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Es compra/venta de divisas. Ahí entra si un ruso cambia sus euros por rublos por ejemplo. Si no pueden viajar y no pueden comprar directamente en euros, quizas estan cambiando ahora que el rublo ha subido.
> 
> Ver si pagan en rublos deberia ser facil. El gobierno ruso y Gasprom saben en que cobran, si estan cobrando.



No creo que los turistas cambien 75.000 millones de euros en rublos, el intercambio de divisas sirve para saber que país es importador o exportador nato, generalmente los movimientos se realizan en monedas fuerte y según el Chart (Grafico) Europa a comprado la tira de rublos, por eso el valor del rublo a subido otra vez.

De ahí es fácil deducir que ha comprado Europa a Rusia y porque el pago en rublos.


----------



## Azrael_II (5 Abr 2022)

Si ya han intentado 4 helicópteros con sus respectiva tripulación evacuar a los líderes de Azov solo significa tres cosas:

1. La relación de los líderes de Azov con Zelenski y/o la oligarquía ucraniana es muy estrecha . De hecho hasta un punto vomitivo 

2. Hay gente de servicios secretos extranjeros muy importantes o algún personaje tipo Bernard Levy 

3. 1 y 2


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (5 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Sólo de Azov? ¿En serio?
> 
> Quiénes estarán dentro de allí como para estar enviando helicópteros de rescate como locos, una y otra vez, aún a sabiendas de que hay muchas posibilidades de que se los tiren al suelo...



Este


----------



## Marco Porcio (5 Abr 2022)

No me gustaría estar cerca de ese tren en que pase la frontera de ucrania.


----------



## amcxxl (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## delhierro (5 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No creo que los turistas cambien 75.000 millones de euros en rublos, el intercambio de divisas sirve para saber que país es importador o exportador nato, generalmente los movimientos se realizan en monedas fuerte y según el Chart (Grafico) Europa a comprado la tira de rublos, por eso el valor del rublo a subido otra vez.
> 
> De ahí es fácil deducir que ha comprado Europa a Rusia y porque el pago en rublos.



Los turistas o las empresas rusas. La única manera de saber si pagan el gas en rublos, es o ver las cuentas , o que te lo digan los implicados.

¿ europa ? . Es simplemente el intercambio, no quien vende o compra. puede ser una mega empresa china cambiando euros por rublos. ¿ no ?

---------------



amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1014304



Pues claro, ese ha sido uno de los problemas desde el 3º dia. Al final han tenido que decirlo a voces ( lo que no es bueno dadas las circunstacias ) para que los "negociadores" dejen de jugar con sus vidas.


----------



## iases (5 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Me perdí ese cacho en el que podemos pide a Ucrania que se rinda


----------



## apocalippsis (5 Abr 2022)

Pues no veas tanto que hace poco despues de un ataque en Armenia por los de Azerbayan que no le gusto a la Duma Rusa uno de sus diputados dijo DE METERLE UNA NUCLEAR TACTICA A SU COMPLEJO PETROQUIMICO, ¿ Ahora sabes lo que es tener bombitas nucleares?


----------



## Marco Porcio (5 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Este
> Ver archivo adjunto 1014300
> Ver archivo adjunto 1014301



Habichuelas mágicas revisando los terrenos para napianistan 2.0, todo protegido por sus nazis armados, todo correcto, todo en su sitio, tome de vuelta el carnet y siga conduciendo caballero.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (5 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Sólo de Azov? ¿En serio?
> 
> Quiénes estarán dentro de allí como para estar enviando helicópteros de rescate como locos, una y otra vez, aún a sabiendas de que hay muchas posibilidades de que se los tiren al suelo...



Exacto Arriondas, este es el 4º intento fallido. A ver si al final si hay algun pez gordo de los ejercitos de la Otan. 

No se, a mi me parece raro, esos tipos no lideran en primera línea, y en caso de que estuvieran atrapados yo creo que emplearían esto para intentar sacarles de allí.







El UH-60 Blackhawk "stealth" y de noche por supuesto, el mismo que se usó en Pakistan para cargarse a Bin Laden.

Lo de stealth entre comillas lo pongo porque bueno, tiene menor firma radar que un UH-60 convencional pero invisible, no lo es.


----------



## amcxxl (5 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1014272



Puta rata sionista degenerada. sois escoria


----------



## fulcrum29smt (5 Abr 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> No me gustaría estar cerca de ese tren en que pase la frontera de ucrania.



No creo que pasen la frontera en tren, lo más seguro es que la pasen por sus propios medios o sobre camiones trailer con algún tipo de enmascaramiento tipo lonas o tal.


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

*Putin condena la 'presión' europea sobre Gazprom, advierte de represalias*

UN.


----------



## delhierro (5 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Exacto Arriondas, este es el 4º intento fallido. A ver si al final si hay algun pez gordo de los ejercitos de la Otan.
> 
> No se, a mi me parece raro, esos tipos no lideran en primera línea, y en caso de que estuvieran atrapados yo creo que emplearían esto para intentar sacarles de allí.
> 
> ...



No porque si lo derriban tendrian un follon mucho mayor. No creo que este ahí un general americano, si asesores, algun cargo intermedo etc... Me da que el problema es la moral si los chechenos sacan por la TV a los cabecillas nazis pidiendo al resto que se rinda.


----------



## arriondas (5 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Si ya han intentado 4 helicópteros con sus respectiva tripulación evacuar a los líderes de Azov solo significa tres cosas:
> 
> 1. La relación de los líderes de Azov con Zelenski y/o la oligarquía ucraniana es muy estrecha . De hecho hasta un punto vomitivo
> 
> ...



Por ahí van los tiros, y nunca mejor dicho. En Mariupol debe de haber oficiales OTAN y de algún "neutralito" (hejsan!) de importancia e incluso alguna cara conocida. Eso también explicaría la puesta en escena de Bucha, para desviar la atención de la presa (o presas) de caza muy mayor que está escondida en Azovstal. Y también explicaría por qué Rusia va con tiento en la ciudad.


----------



## Señor X (5 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Exacto Arriondas, este es el 4º intento fallido. A ver si al final si hay algun pez gordo de los ejercitos de la Otan.
> 
> No se, a mi me parece raro, esos tipos no lideran en primera línea, y en caso de que estuvieran atrapados yo creo que emplearían esto para intentar sacarles de allí.
> 
> ...




Pues si no es un alto mando francés (por los cojones el presidente de Francia iba a liar la que ha montado por uno de fuera), entonces es algo que no puede ser destruido y sigue en Azovstal.


----------



## crocodile (5 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿Este tio pude ser tan TONTO ? . Joder, que vayan cambiando a la cupula porque si no se enteran de que va el tema, dirigir una guerra les sobrepasa con mucho. Y estas tontadas le cuestan la vida a los de la linea del frente.
> 
> Lo dije el primer dia occidente va a muerte. Así que se dejen de fantasias y se centren en lo importante.
> 
> Por cierto ya nadie habla del GAS. Evidentemente fluye, ¿ estan pagando en Rublos ? Porque sinceramente lo dudo mucho.



Es que es alucinante la blandura de los rusos, Putiniano ha vuelto, creí que teníamos de nuevo a Putin pero me equivoque, los dirigentes son demasiados blandos para tratar con asesinos criminales y genicidas como los otanicos.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (5 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No porque si lo derriban tendrian un follon mucho mayor. No creo que este ahí un general americano, si asesores, algun cargo intermedo etc... Me da que el problema es la moral si los chechenos sacan por la TV a los cabecillas nazis pidiendo al resto que se rinda.



Cierto, pero si estan tan desesperados me espero cualquier cosa. Yo también me inclino a que sean asesores, lo del general no lo veo claro, no tiene sentido viendo la que se le venía encima que se quedara en Mariupol.


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

Rápido que me voy a pasear al shurperro


----------



## Argentium (5 Abr 2022)

*EE. UU. impone sanciones al mercado de red oscura rusa y al intercambio de criptomonedas*
20:40 || 05/04/2022


----------



## fulcrum29smt (5 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Es que es alucinante la blandura de los rusos, Putiniano ha vuelto, creí que teníamos de nuevo a Putin pero me equivoque, los dirigentes son demasiados blandos para tratar con asesinos criminales y genicidas como los otanicos.



Putín, el monje como le llama Zhu no es STALIN.


----------



## dabuti (5 Abr 2022)

Hay que ser un HIJODEPUTA OTÁNICO para culpar a Rusia y reconocer, en la letra pequeña, que la RPD culpa a los UCROS.
Marhuenda es una putillllla OTÁNica más.


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

Ahi lo teneis;


----------



## alcorconita (5 Abr 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> No me gustaría estar cerca de ese tren en que pase la frontera de ucrania.



Eso no va a ningún sitio. Básicamente es chatarra.


----------



## Merrill (5 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Exacto Arriondas, este es el 4º intento fallido. A ver si al final si hay algun pez gordo de los ejercitos de la Otan.
> 
> No se, a mi me parece raro, esos tipos no lideran en primera línea, y en caso de que estuvieran atrapados yo creo que emplearían esto para intentar sacarles de allí.
> 
> ...



Meter ahí a ese pájaro sin crear un incidente grave es complicado. Lo tiene que pilotar personal OTAN, con lo que eso conlleva si les descubren y ya no te digo si lo derriban y mueren los tripulantes. 

Es posible que haya activos de gran valor en la zona, pero en estas circunstancias, siguiendo la doctrina estadounidense, tendrían que estar haciéndolo bajo el principio de la negación plausible. Es decir, si les pillan en el Pentágono ni les han visto ni se acuerdan.


----------



## delhierro (5 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Es que es alucinante la blandura de los rusos, Putiniano ha vuelto, creí que teníamos de nuevo a Putin pero me equivoque, los dirigentes son demasiados blandos para tratar con asesinos criminales y genicidas como los otanicos.



Ataco porque tenia claro que en 4 semanas atacaban los ucranianos. Pero ataco para ganar una posición negociadora, no para simplemente ganar. Me dio esa impresión al faltar el plan politico para descpues, un sustituto prorruso para la presidencia etc... Luego con la cagada de avisar en las negociaciones que se retiraban de una zona concreta sin cese el fuego lo tuve claro. Y eso pudo acabar en una tragedia gigantesca. Les prometieron que si aflojaban habría acuerdo, y les timaron claro.

Que puede estar bien da un toque y luego negociar, se ahorra sufrimiento. Pero es desconocer a su enemigo. No van a negociar nada.


----------



## Casino (5 Abr 2022)

The_unknown dijo:


> El presidente Polaco vive en una mansión, la parte mas pobre del pueblo europeo puede sufrir mucho. El va a seguir en su mansión, la gente a sufrir.




Pero el pueblo ruso vive que te cagas y el zar enano vive en una chabola.
¿Entrenáis para ser tan subnormales?





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## No al NOM (5 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Exacto Arriondas, este es el 4º intento fallido. A ver si al final si hay algun pez gordo de los ejercitos de la Otan.
> 
> No se, a mi me parece raro, esos tipos no lideran en primera línea, y en caso de que estuvieran atrapados yo creo que emplearían esto para intentar sacarles de allí.
> 
> ...



Para sacar a este hombre de Mariupol


van a tener que utilizar esto


----------



## Mongolo471 (5 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ahi lo teneis;



La cantidad de gente para meterlos un psiquiátrico de Podemos es impresionante


----------



## apocalippsis (5 Abr 2022)

Pueden ser los mismos helicopteros que escaparon, aun asi homenaje para sus pilotos, dale al Cesar lo que es del Cesar

*Los artilleros antiaéreos rusos en la región de Mariupol derribaron dos helicópteros Mi-8 de las Fuerzas Armadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que intentaban evacuar a los líderes de Azov.*
Hoy, 20:42



Los helicópteros de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania despegaron nuevamente hoy de la región de Dnipropetrovsk en dirección a Mariupol. Estamos hablando de los helicópteros Mi-8 de la Fuerza Aérea de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, cuyo comando fue enviado nuevamente para llevar a cabo la evacuación de los líderes de la formación nacional "Azov" (* prohibido en la Federación Rusa como un grupo extremista) y el mando de la unidad de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Sin embargo, el intento terminó en un fiasco.

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso informa que dos helicópteros de las Fuerzas Armadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron destruidos por artilleros antiaéreos rusos en la región de Mariupol. Según el representante oficial del departamento, el mayor general Igor Konashenkov, los helicópteros intentaron ingresar en dirección al puerto desde el mar. El vuelo tuvo lugar a baja altura.

Para destruir los helicópteros ucranianos, se utilizaron sistemas de misiles antiaéreos portátiles, que están en servicio con el ejército ruso.

Por el momento, aún no hay datos sobre qué tipo de pérdidas sufrió el enemigo durante un intento fallido de evacuar a los líderes de Azov *. Al mismo tiempo, hay sugerencias de que se trataba de dos de los tres Mi-8, que hace unos días la operación de evacuación todavía fue un éxito. Después de los hechos en los que varios helicópteros de las Fuerzas Armadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania lograron escapar, se tomaron medidas adicionales para fortalecer el sistema de defensa aérea del ejército en el área de la ciudad. Y estas medidas ya han dado resultados.





__





Cargando…






topwar.ru


----------



## Vilux (5 Abr 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Más ruskis derroídos, localización sin especificar.
> 
> 
> Putin debería sacar la bandera blanca ya, están siendo humillados.
> ...



Falta el principio del video donde se ve que esos rusos son prisioneros asesinados por los que filman. Un cadáver incluso tiene las manos atadas a la espalda.



La UE les ha estado dando alas a estos hijos de puta durante mas de 8 años.


----------



## apocalippsis (5 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> La cantidad de gente para meterlos un psiquiátrico de Podemos es impresionante



ja,ja,ja a ti jilipollas te quisiera ver en esos batallones ukros.........


----------



## kerowsky1972 (5 Abr 2022)

De Twitter, lo ha clavao


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

Claro, claro:

19.28 *Lavrov acusa a Occidente de intentar "descarrilar" las negociaciones entre Rusia y Ucrania con su "histeria" sobre lo sucedido en Bucha*

El ministro de Exteriores de Rusia, Sergei Lavrov, ha acusado a Occidente este martes de intentar "descarrilar" las conversaciones entre Rusia y Ucrania con su "histeria" sobre Bucha, donde aparecieron cientos de cadáveres de civiles este fin de semana.

El Mundo


----------



## amcxxl (5 Abr 2022)

#MARIUPOL: oficiales militares de #Francia, #Alemania, #Reino Unido y #Suecia se encuentran actualmente en el territorio del complejo industrial de #Azovstal y solicitan a las fuerzas de #Rusia que les otorguen un corredor verde para evacuar. (según el periodista alemán #Vladimirov). 


‼ El 1 de abril, los oficiales de SBU ingresaron a Bucha y comenzaron una operación de limpieza. Informa la diputada del consejo local, Katerina Ukraintseva, quien advierte a los residentes de Bucha diez veces en 1,5 minutos que no interfieran con la limpieza.


----------



## jimmyjump (5 Abr 2022)

¿En todo este tiempo qué han conseguido los rusos? Porque no tienen ni Mariupol. Si para tomar esa ciudad les cuesta tanto cuando la defensa son cuatro nazis, se tirarían un año y medio intentando tomar kiev


----------



## vettonio (5 Abr 2022)

Han suspendido la cuenta de *SPRITER* en twitter.

La misma tarde en que se ha consumado la violación de la democracia española en el Congreso.

Esto es una dictadura orwelliana.


----------



## Zhukov (5 Abr 2022)

Bueno, retomo la publicación de los partes de guerra y publico una recopilación de lo interesante que he publicado en el hilo estos primeros días de Abril y un resumen de las operaciones tal como las veo









Noticias de la guerra 05/04/2022 – Retirada, desgaste, estrategia, y propaganda


La entrada de hoy cubre muchos aspectos, primero se describen las operaciones y resultados, después un par de enlaces sobre táctica, luego hay una parte de análisis estratégico y al final hay comen…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com





Para más detalles mañana retomaré la publicación diaria, si la salud, el ánimo y la familia lo permiten


----------



## ULTRAPACO (5 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> La cantidad de gente para meterlos un psiquiátrico de* Podemos* es impresionante


----------



## Bartleby (5 Abr 2022)

De este hilo, lo más interesante es leer las respuestas


----------



## apocalippsis (5 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rápido que me voy a pasear al shurperro



No seras tu el que le alicato la sauna a follinsky con tus racholas de porcelanosa ?


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (5 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> EEUU ha probado un misil hipersónico en secreto y por lo visto se ha confirmado que puede matar muchos rusos



El Hawc parece el proyecto más avanzado y si no está listo para entrar en servicio, poco le falta. El sistema de propulsión es más avanzado que el kinzhal ruso. 
Pero el verdaderamente revolucionario es el AGM 183a ARRW. Si acaba funcionando, puede ser un game changer, y digo si acaba funcionando, porque hasta ahora todos los intentos han sido fallidos. Por ahora es solo una wunderwaffen.

Para los Trumperos del foro. Este último es el misil al que Trump llamaba el súper-dúper missile en aquellas famosas declaraciones.


----------



## willbeend (5 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> #MARIUPOL: oficiales militares de #Francia, #Alemania, #Reino Unido y #Suecia se encuentran actualmente en el territorio del complejo industrial de #Azovstal y solicitan a las fuerzas de #Rusia que les otorguen un corredor verde para evacuar. (según el periodista alemán #Vladimirov).



Si, pero evacuar a zona rusa para que puedan garantizar su seguridad. Despues negociar un intercambio y entregarlos castrados, como hacen ellos con los soldados rusos.


----------



## Roedr (5 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> #MARIUPOL: oficiales militares de #Francia, #Alemania, #Reino Unido y #Suecia se encuentran actualmente en el territorio del complejo industrial de #Azovstal y solicitan a las fuerzas de #Rusia que les otorguen un corredor verde para evacuar. (según el periodista alemán #Vladimirov).



Son, a efectos reales mercenarios, y merecen ser tratados como tal. Como se piensen los rusos que tendiendo la mano les irá mejor van listos.


----------



## No al NOM (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Evangelion (5 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> #MARIUPOL: oficiales militares de #Francia, #Alemania, #Reino Unido y #Suecia se encuentran actualmente en el territorio del complejo industrial de #Azovstal y solicitan a las fuerzas de #Rusia que les otorguen un corredor verde para evacuar. (según el periodista alemán #Vladimirov).



Segun el periodista aleman "Vladimirov".
Sois la risa


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Abr 2022)

El problema más grave son los suecos…no sería fácil para su sociedad.


----------



## dabuti (5 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> La cantidad de gente para meterlos un psiquiátrico de Podemos es impresionante



Con el nombre que te gastas más vale que el frenopático lo empieces por ti mismo, putillllla OTÁNica.


----------



## Roedr (5 Abr 2022)

En Afganistan ya les quedan cero. Es una forma de empezar.


----------



## crocodile (5 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Aquí tenéis para dejarles un mensaje de ánimo que sepan que no están solos embajada de Rusia en España
> 
> info@rusiaspain.com



Ya les hemos mandado 2 correos de apoyo.


----------



## Mongolo471 (5 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> ja,ja,ja a ti jilipollas te quisiera ver en esos batallones ukros.........



Así que esa es la estrategia española con Marruecos... interesante.


----------



## Mongolo471 (5 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Con el nombre que te gastas más vale que el frenopático lo empieces por ti mismo, putillllla OTÁNica.



De putillas el comunismo sabe mucho más que la OTAN


----------



## apocalippsis (5 Abr 2022)

Me parece que al jilipollas este del Iker lo cogen en ucraina y le hacen un frankfurt con kepchup verde bien aderezado en la farola.


----------



## Roedr (5 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Bueno, retomo la publicación de los partes de guerra y publico una recopilación de lo interesante que he publicado en el hilo estos primeros días de Abril y un resumen de las operaciones tal como las veo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Otro par de helicópteros de transporte intentaron evacuar de Mariupol a oficiales nazis del regimiento Azov y un par de agentes de la inteligencia francesa. Esto es más relevante porque demuestra la duplicidad de Macron y* la implicación de Francia* en los preparativos de la ofensiva ucraniana desbaratada por la «operación especial» rusa aparte de la complicidad con los criminales de guerra. *Francia está muy molesta con Rusia por la pérdida de influencia en sus antiguas colonias en África *y ahora está empeñada en que Rusia no consiga la victoria en Ucrania._

Touché! Así son los franceses. Creo que lo has clavado.


----------



## amcxxl (5 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Segun el periodista aleman "Vladimirov".
> Sois la risa



em Alemania viven millones de rusos/rusoparlantes o descendientes de rusos y en general de toda la antigua Union Sovietica


----------



## apocalippsis (5 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Así que esa es la estrategia española con Marruecos... interesante.



Si, si mariquita tu con el sepulturero, comiendole el rabo a Pristilla.


----------



## Alvin Red (5 Abr 2022)

.........


Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> El Hawc parece el proyecto más avanzado y si no está listo para entrar en servicio, poco le falta. El sistema de propulsión es más avanzado que el kinzhal ruso.
> Pero el verdaderamente revolucionario es el AGM 183a ARRW. Si acaba funcionando, puede ser un game changer, y digo si acaba funcionando, porque hasta ahora todos los intentos han sido fallidos. Por ahora es solo una wunderwaffen.
> 
> Para los Trumperos del foro. Este último es el misil al que Trump llamaba el súper-dúper missile en aquellas famosas declaraciones.



Pues según la wiki en ingles les han podido cortar el grifo de dinero para su desarrollo-









AGM-183 ARRW - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




...
n July 2021, a second flight test at Point Mugu Sea Range, again being dropped from a B-52 bomber, was a failure as the rocket motor failed to ignite.[19][20] On 15 December 2021, the third flight test failed to launch as well.[21] On 9 March 2022, Congress halved funding for ARRW and transferred the balance to ARRW's R&D account to allow for further testing, which puts the procurement contract at risk.[22] 

[22] Air Force can't buy its first hypersonic ARRW as planned, following budget cut - Breaking Defense


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)

Los asesinados por los rusos en Ucrania ya no tendrán que preocuparse por los futuros muertos de una posible guerra nuclear con la que amenaza Putin si no le dejamos que siga matando ucranianos.


----------



## Mongolo471 (5 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Si, si mariquita tu con el sepulturero, comiendole el rabo a Pristilla.



Es bueno saberlo, aunque últimamente se da mucho más en Podemos y sus supermujeres. Comen pollas de monos y lo esconden.


----------



## Roedr (5 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Bueno, retomo la publicación de los partes de guerra y publico una recopilación de lo interesante que he publicado en el hilo estos primeros días de Abril y un resumen de las operaciones tal como las veo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Otro par de helicópteros de transporte intentaron evacuar de Mariupol a oficiales nazis del regimiento Azov y un par de agentes de la inteligencia francesa. Esto es más relevante porque demuestra la duplicidad de Macron y* la implicación de Francia* en los preparativos de la ofensiva ucraniana desbaratada por la «operación especial» rusa aparte de la complicidad con los criminales de guerra. *Francia está muy molesta con Rusia por la pérdida de influencia en sus antiguas colonias en África *y ahora está empeñada en que Rusia no consiga la victoria en Ucrania._

Touché! Así son los franceses. Creo que lo has clavado.


----------



## arriondas (5 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> em Alemania viven millones de rusos/rusoparlantes o descendientes de rusos y en general de toda la antigua Union Sovietica



Existen alemanes con apellidos eslavos y eslavos (y húngaros) con apellidos alemanes. Desde hace muchísimos años. En Rusia, por supuesto que también. 

Me parece que la risa no somos nosotros...


----------



## crocodile (5 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> #MARIUPOL: oficiales militares de #Francia, #Alemania, #Reino Unido y #Suecia se encuentran actualmente en el territorio del complejo industrial de #Azovstal y solicitan a las fuerzas de #Rusia que les otorguen un corredor verde para evacuar. (según el periodista alemán #Vladimirov).
> 
> 
> ‼ El 1 de abril, los oficiales de SBU ingresaron a Bucha y comenzaron una operación de limpieza. Informa la diputada del consejo local, Katerina Ukraintseva, quien advierte a los residentes de Bucha diez veces en 1,5 minutos que no interfieran con la limpieza.



Los militares otanicos son enemigos de Rusia a muerte y como tal deben ser tratados aunque imagino que Putiniano los dejará salir


----------



## NoRTH (5 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los militares otanicos son enemigos de Rusia a muerte y como tal deben ser tratados aunque imagino que Putiniano los dejará salir



deberian arrasarlos asi de claro


----------



## Fauna iberica (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Theilard de Chardin (5 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> .........
> 
> 
> Pues según la wiki en ingles les han podido cortar el grifo de dinero para su desarrollo-
> ...



Si, esto es muy habitual en desarrollos usanos. Avanzan o retrasan proyectos en función de su time to market. 

El hawc está mucho mas cerca y se orientan a el.

El ARRW está más lejos.

En cambio se están focalizando en un sistema muy parecido al ARRW pero más sencillo de implementar en un inicio (LRHW) en sus versiones de lanzamiento desde tierra y naval.


----------



## Eneko Aritza (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Abr 2022)

En Ucrania murieron en 2018 casi 600.000 personas . Se supone que " si la población está sin vacunar, sin mascarillas , ni confinamiento " este año todavía serán más.

600.000 dividido entre 365 días del año, da un total de 1.644 personas cada día que son cuerpos que en vez de enterrar es posible que se usen como propaganda simulando una masacre y con ello justificar la participación abierta en la que será llamada tercera guerra mundial, pero que nuevamente no caerá ningún misil ruso ni chino en Estados Unidos sino en todos los países que están siendo arengados.

Después de toda la devastación habrá un vencedor absoluto . Los fabricantes de armas hermanados con las farmacéuticas y los que darán los créditos para la reconstrucción . Un nuevo plan Marshall que a costa de la ruina de los europeos levantará la economía norteamericana .







*Ucrania - Mortalidad 2018*
En 2018 murieron en Ucrania 587.665 personas, 13.542 más que el año anterior. Cada día se producen de media 1.610 fallecimientos.




datosmacro.expansion.com


*Ucrania - Mortalidad 2018 | datosmacro.com*
https://datosmacro.expansion.com › demografia › ucrania




FechaMuertesMuertes ‑ HombresMuertes ‑ MujeresTasa mortalidad2018587.665290.533297.13214,00‰2017574.123281.784292.33913,60‰2016583.631285.896297.73513,70‰


----------



## The_unknown (5 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Pero el pueblo ruso vive que te cagas y el zar enano vive en una chabola.
> ¿Entrenáis para ser tan subnormales?
> 
> 
> ...




Gran parte del pueblo ruso es pobre pobre. Pero eso a nosotros nos debería dar igual.
Uno debe pensar en la gente de su país primero.

Que en Europa del Este la gente pase hambre o muera no es muy diferente de lo que pasa en Oriente Medio.

La clave esta en que como se jorobe la cosa, pillas inflación del 10% para varios años, crisis y la gente en España a pasar penurias.

Y gran parte de ese problema van a ser las sanciones a Rusia que ha descolocado al mercado energético. Y la economía es energía. Y esto es culpa de las élites de EEUU y Europa.
Y la máquina de hacer billetes del BCE y la FED. 

Yo tengo claro quien es mi enemigo, y no es Rusia. Putin no le molestas, le dejas tener Ucrania y no vuelves a saber de él hasta su funeral.


----------



## apocalippsis (5 Abr 2022)

T-72B3 y BTR-82A de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas suprimen los puntos de tiro enemigos en Mariupol. El primer video de la técnica en primera persona.

t.me/russia_sof/2904


----------



## SkywalkerAND (5 Abr 2022)

Quizá es lo que están esperando en el Kremlin para cerrar la espita del gas, por eso aguantan tanto sin hacerlo...


----------



## amcxxl (5 Abr 2022)

No puedo confirmar, ya que todo esto está sucediendo demasiado rápido para que yo pueda rastrearlo, pero #VettensToday informa (#sin confirmar) que un general de 3 estrellas de #EE.UU. ha sido capturado por las fuerzas de #Rusia en #Mariupol, donde dirigía #Azov en batalla. h/t


----------



## No al NOM (5 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> No puedo confirmar, ya que todo esto está sucediendo demasiado rápido para que yo pueda rastrearlo, pero #VettensToday informa (#sin confirmar) que un general de 3 estrellas de #EE.UU. ha sido capturado por las fuerzas de #Rusia en #Mariupol, donde dirigía #Azov en batalla. h/t



Empieza la caza de putas otánicas


----------



## Bartleby (5 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> De este hilo, lo más interesante es leer las respuestas




Y si de ese hilo que comentaba anteriormente, lo mejor eran las respuestas, de este ya que queréis que os diga


----------



## Malevich (5 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El problema más grave son los suecos…no sería fácil para su sociedad.



Ah, Suecia. La superpotencia moral, desde que Pedro el Grande les aniquiló.... En Poltava.


----------



## Don Luriio (5 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> De este hilo, lo más interesante es leer las respuestas



Es que zelensky ilegalizó el partido comunista, los de IU posiblemente estarían en la cárcel en Ucrania. Aquí todo dios cortocircuita


----------



## aserejee (5 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Para sacar a este hombre de Mariupol
> Ver archivo adjunto 1014327
> 
> van a tener que utilizar esto
> Ver archivo adjunto 1014329



va a ser difícil que esté el 'autodenominado último humanista' en Marioupol

se supone que volvió a Francia después del postureo en odessa e hizo una entrevista en europa1 (20 y pico de marzo)


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1014348



Yo les daba paso franco y en cuento se montasen en los autobuses verdes, tomaba rumbo a Moscú, al edificio tan bonito que hay eln la plaza de La Lubianka.


----------



## pemebe (5 Abr 2022)

Analisis de Bucha:

Hechos:

dia 30: Los rusos abandonan Bucha y se retiran.
dia 31: El alcalde de Bucha declara que las fuerzas ucranianas han liberado Bucha.
dia 1: Las fuerzas ucranianas empiezan la operacion "limpieza" de Bucha.
dia 3: Aparece el video de los muertos a lo largo de la carretera.
Se habla de una fosa común (no se como quedo eso, la hicieron ¿los Ucros? ¿los Rusos?
dia 4: Occidente acusa a Rusia. Rusia acusa a Ucrania. La Onu pide ir a investigar, pero hasta ahora no les han dejado. Todos dicen que no pueden verificarlo por si mismos.
dia 5: Aparece una fotografia de satelite de Bucha de una empresa privada publicada por el nytimes, donde se ven los cuerpos. Dicen que son del dia 19.


Motivos por los que se puede pensar que fueron los ucros:

Muertos con brazalete blanco
Muertos con comida rusa cerca.
No se ve sangre por ningún lado.
Pasan 4 días desde que se van los rusos hasta que aparecen los muertos
Motivos por los que se puede pensar que fueron los rusos:

Se retiraban y los mataron para no dejarlos detrás
Estaban muertos de mucho antes (al menos 15 dias), demostrado con la foto del satelite.

Con una autopsia (con 5 expertos, 1 OTAN, 1 Ucrania, 1 Rusia, 1 China y 1 Español, por tirar para casa)

Se podría saber cuando se produjo la muerte.
Se podría saber de que murieron.
Se podría saber si los movieron o murieron alli.
SI murieron antes del día 31 y murieron de un balazo/puñalada entonces con casi total probabilidad fueron los rusos
Si murieron despius del día 30 y murieron de un balazo/puñalada entonces con casi total probabilidad fueron los Ucranianos
SI los movieron probablemente fueron los ucranianos (para hacer un montaje)

Si murieron por metralla podrian ser cualquiera de los dos.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (5 Abr 2022)

__





La falsa noticia de Bucha esconde la derrota del ejercito ucraniano


Las noticias falsas son un presagio de una nueva fase en la guerra de la información. En París y Berlín se han dado cuenta que la operación rusa ha tenido éxito




www.lahaine.org


----------



## SanRu (5 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> No puedo confirmar, ya que todo esto está sucediendo demasiado rápido para que yo pueda rastrearlo, pero #VettensToday informa (#sin confirmar) que un general de 3 estrellas de #EE.UU. ha sido capturado por las fuerzas de #Rusia en #Mariupol, donde dirigía #Azov en batalla. h/t



los rumores empezaron ayer y el general en cuestión es Roger L. Cloutier Jr.


----------



## The_unknown (5 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Hay que ser un HIJODEPUTA OTÁNICO para culpar a Rusia y reconocer, en la letra pequeña, que la RPD culpa a los UCROS.
> Marhuenda es una putillllla OTÁNica más.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1014326



Maruenda a veces es algo tontito. 
Peca de vanidoso.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (5 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> El Hawc parece el proyecto más avanzado y si no está listo para entrar en servicio, poco le falta. El sistema de propulsión es más avanzado que el kinzhal ruso.
> Pero el verdaderamente revolucionario es el AGM 183a ARRW. Si acaba funcionando, puede ser un game changer, y digo si acaba funcionando, porque hasta ahora todos los intentos han sido fallidos. Por ahora es solo una wunderwaffen.
> 
> Para los Trumperos del foro. Este último es el misil al que Trump llamaba el súper-dúper missile en aquellas famosas declaraciones.



El AGM 183 ARRW es el mismo concepto que el Kinzhal, no tiene nada de novedoso utilizar un misil balístico y lanzarlo desde un avión.

Y de Game Changer no tiene nada, 1.600 Kms de alcance a Mach 20. Compare eso con lo que ya hace el Avangarde que si esta operativo y que además ha superado todas las pruebas, sin fallos, ni ridículos.

Monsieur Theilard, no dudo que EEUU se esta poniendo las pilas en el tema hipersónico pero ahora mismo reconozca que estamos viviendo un momento Sputnik.


----------



## SanRu (5 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Analisis de Bucha:
> 
> Hechos:
> 
> ...



Te falta que el día 1 de abril WCKitchen o algo así estuvo publicando videos repartiendo comida en Bucha y ni una mención a los cadaveres.


----------



## pirivi-parava (5 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Y si de ese hilo que comentaba anteriormente, lo mejor eran las respuestas, de este ya que queréis que os diga



Una de las respuestas esesta entrevista, no sé quién será este colgao, pero el mero hecho de que lo emitan ya dice algo


----------



## Impresionante (5 Abr 2022)

. Rusia afirma ante la ONU que Ucrania planeaba atacar Donbass en marzo


----------



## cryfar74 (5 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> No puedo confirmar, ya que todo esto está sucediendo demasiado rápido para que yo pueda rastrearlo, pero #VettensToday informa (#sin confirmar) que un general de 3 estrellas de #EE.UU. ha sido capturado por las fuerzas de #Rusia en #Mariupol, donde dirigía #Azov en batalla. h/t



Esto ya lo dijeron ayer...





__





Guerra en Ucrania XVI


meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: No te metas con Navalny and Co.




www.burbuja.info






Hoy siguen con la historia, agregando..." _Nuestras fuentes sobre el terreno informan que los dos últimos helicópteros que intentaban evacuar a personalidades extranjeras de Mariupol fueron derribados esta mañana. Fueron enviados en una misión suicida para recoger al teniente general Coultier, quien, según nos dijeron, estaba escondido en un enorme complejo industrial con algunos miembros del personal de las Fuerzas Especiales y unos 30 soldados del ejército ucraniano, no de Azov."_


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Abr 2022)

by the way "



*NOW - Biden: "My name is Joe Biden. I'm Barack Obama's Vice President."*

CREO QUE DICE LUEGO

" I AM JOE BIDEN HUSBAND "

" SOY EL MARIDO DE JOE BIDEN "






soy Joe Biden y Obama es mi vice presidente.... ohhh .... o bueno ..
whatever
bueno mira... que al o que veniamos aqui era...

  
​


----------



## dabuti (5 Abr 2022)

El GENOCIDIO sigue en el Donbass


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Abr 2022)

*Rusia ante la ONU: "Tenemos cientos de pruebas de video, si no miles, de personas que pueden testificar sobre atrocidades de nacionalistas ucranianos"*


----------



## Roedr (5 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Esto ya lo dijeron ayer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo ir de misión suicida a recoger a una mierda de militar de otro país como que no lo veo. Uno va a misiones suicidas por el propio país, por Allah, y demás, pero por un mando de otro país. 

No obstante, lo de los helos tratando de hacer rescates en Mariupol es raro, raro.


----------



## frangelico (5 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> El AGM 183 ARRW es el mismo concepto que el Kinzhal, no tiene nada de novedoso utilizar un misil balístico y lanzarlo desde un avión.
> 
> Y de Game Changer no tiene nada, 1.600 Kms de alcance a Mach 20. Compare eso con lo que ya hace el Avangarde que si esta operativo y que además ha superado todas las pruebas, sin fallos, ni ridículos.
> 
> Monsieur Theilard, no dudo que EEUU se esta poniendo las pilas en el tema hipersónico pero ahora mismo reconozca que estamos viviendo un momento Sputnik.



Y en misiles antiaéreos también es grande la ventaja rusa, si tuviéramos S_400 o 500 su Prisciliana majestad moruna nos entregaba Nador y nos devolvía Sidi Ifni sin pedírselo.. Tengo la duda de cómo andan en aire-aire.


----------



## frangelico (5 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo ir de misión suicida a recoger a una mierda de militar de otro país como que no lo veo. Uno va a misiones suicidas por el propio país, por Allah, y demás, pero por un mando de otro país.
> 
> No obstante, lo de los helos tratando de hacer rescates en Mariupol es raro, raro.



Por unos nazis del Azov seguro que no es


----------



## cobasy (5 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Más de 700 mercenarios extranjeros abandonaron Ucrania a principios de abril
> 
> Qué haríamos sin nuestras fuentes. Todos los días comparten con nosotros información importante y actualizada. Gracias a ellos, descubrimos qué sitios hay que recalibrar, dónde se congrega el enemigo, qué sitios están convirtiendo en sus objetivos.
> 
> ...



Alguien puede traducir cuantos por país?


----------



## Bishop (5 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Estos son tres Tuits dePepe Escobar que apuntan a una gravísima historia;
> 
> *"MARIUPOL 1/3 ESTA va a ser LA historia explosiva de toda la saga 404, no la falsa bandera de Bucha.
> Sí, hay una serie de mandamases de la OTAN que todavía están escondidos con los neonazis de Azov
> ...



A ver qué de mierda sale de ahí. Y espero que lo puedan dejar todo bien clarito, negro sobre blanco. Que no vengan con nada de mierdas al estilo "armas de destrucción masiva de Irak", por favor. Esa resistencia numantina a toda costa y el nerviosismo en el bando ukro (y en "terceros"), desde luego que da que pensar en cosas feas.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> A ver qué de mierda sale de ahí. Y espero que lo puedan dejar todo bien clarito, negro sobre blanco. Que no vengan con nada de mierdas al estilo "armas de destrucción masiva de Irak", por favor. Esa resistencia numantina a toda costa y el nerviosismo en el bando ukro (y en "terceros"), desde luego que da que pensar en cosas feas.



Tanto helicóptero suicida da que pensar…muy extraño este tipo de kamikazes…


----------



## vettonio (5 Abr 2022)

Pues yo les mandaba aquí:




Mina de diamantes Mirny, en el Ártico ruso. 500 metros de profundidad.

Hoy en día abandonada, pero siempre hay que quitar nieve y tal.

*Espacio aéreo cerrado para helis*.

*Como castigo, Rusia mandaría a pedófilos al Ártico de por vida*
_https://plumasatomicas.com › noticias › internacional › como-castigo-rusia-mandaria-a-pedofilos-al-artico-de-por-vida
Como castigo, Rusia discute una nueva ley que busca enviar a pedófilos al Á*rtico* de por vida para realizar trabajos forzados *en* las *minas* siberianas_


Si hay lo que hay en Mariupol. Vamos a flipar cuando acaben con el caldero del Dombass


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (5 Abr 2022)

*Parece que igual hay premio gordo...se han derribado otros 2 helicópteros y ya van 5 *

especulación de que
@BHL
podría estar en #Mariupol y ser objeto del desesperado intento de rescate de esta noche por parte de las fuerzas ucranianas. Se informó que al menos dos helicópteros Mi-8 fueron derribados por las fuerzas rusas/RPD. #Rusia #Francia #OTAN #RPD #Biden #BidensWar #Donetsk #Ucrania


----------



## coscorron (5 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Exacto Arriondas, este es el 4º intento fallido. A ver si al final si hay algun pez gordo de los ejercitos de la Otan.
> 
> No se, a mi me parece raro, esos tipos no lideran en primera línea, y en caso de que estuvieran atrapados yo creo que emplearían esto para intentar sacarles de allí.
> 
> ...



Y usan eso y luego dicen que los EEUU no estan implicados ... o como?? Ya les gustaría pero de momento se tienen que cortar.


----------



## Roedr (5 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> A ver qué de mierda sale de ahí. Y espero que lo puedan dejar todo bien clarito, negro sobre blanco. Que no vengan con nada de mierdas al estilo "armas de destrucción masiva de Irak", por favor. Esa resistencia numantina a toda costa y el nerviosismo en el bando ukro (y en "terceros"), desde luego que da que pensar en cosas feas.



Si esto fuera cierto ya se escaparía algún misil de la OTAN para no dejar ni una lagartija ahí. No hay nada que salga de ahí que pueda cambiar el rumbo de la guerra. La dictadura de los medios de comunicación occidentales va a a seguir carburando al 100%, y USA va a seguir a muerte contra Rusia.


----------



## cryfar74 (5 Abr 2022)

Cuanto menos es extraño, que Rusia no haga mas que ofrecer salidas pactadas hacia territorio Ucro a los combatientes de Maruipol, siendo estas rechazadas una tras otra.

Y a la vez Kiev no pare de mandar helicópteros de rescate perdiéndolos uno tras otro. Ya van unos 7 que han perdido.

Esta claro la intención es que no quieren se vea quien esta allí.

Yo era muy escéptico al respecto de la historia esa del general Usano, pero vamos ya me creo cualquier cosa dada la insistencia de Kiev con esos intentos de rescate.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Abr 2022)

Empiezo a estar hasta las pelotas de este gobierno de shoshos:


----------



## Señor X (5 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> A ver qué de mierda sale de ahí. Y espero que lo puedan dejar todo bien clarito, negro sobre blanco. Que no vengan con nada de mierdas al estilo "armas de destrucción masiva de Irak", por favor. Esa resistencia numantina a toda costa y el nerviosismo en el bando ukro (y en "terceros"), desde luego que da que pensar en cosas feas.



Muy feas y muy turbias. Que te tiren 5 helicopeteros y su tripulación (que es lo más dificil de reponer) por una sola persona, por muy de la élite que sea... no cuadra. Tiene que ser algo y no alguien. Cada vez estoy más convencido. Y si es así, que no bombardeen Azostal y que tengan que sacar los chechenos lo que haya allí.


----------



## Roedr (5 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Parece que igual hay premio gordo...se han derribado otros 2 helicópteros y ya van 5 *
> 
> especulación de que
> @BHL
> podría estar en #Mariupol y ser objeto del desesperado intento de rescate de esta noche por parte de las fuerzas ucranianas. Se informó que al menos dos helicópteros Mi-8 fueron derribados por las fuerzas rusas/RPD. #Rusia #Francia #OTAN #RPD #Biden #BidensWar #Donetsk #Ucrania



No me lo creo, hay que ser muy imbécil de ir a una muerte casi segura por alguien que no es nada para ti. No sé como han convencido a las tripulaciones de los helos... pero el tema tiene tela.


----------



## frangelico (5 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Exacto Arriondas, este es el 4º intento fallido. A ver si al final si hay algun pez gordo de los ejercitos de la Otan.
> 
> No se, a mi me parece raro, esos tipos no lideran en primera línea, y en caso de que estuvieran atrapados yo creo que emplearían esto para intentar sacarles de allí.
> 
> ...



. Eso es una versión CSAR cubierta con trapos en plan módulo lunar para reducir la firma radar ? Veo que hay varias modificaciones. Lo que no se es si hay muchos de estos , imagino que son para operaciones muy puntuales


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (5 Abr 2022)

Off topic complementario.


Spoiler



*¿Cómo usa la CIA el periodismo?. Por John Stockwell*


Spoiler







De relleno.


Spoiler



*CIA Covert Operations Angolan Civil War 1975 - John Stockwell*


Spoiler







*The CIA and Returning to Vietnam After the War: John Stockwell (1985)*


Spoiler







*Secret Wars of the CIA (1989)*


Spoiler







*Alternative Views - CIA On Company Business (1980)*


Spoiler







*The CIA and Fake News in 1980s (1986) - The Fifth Estate*


Spoiler







*The Secret World of the CIA's Dirty Tricks: John Stockwell Compilation 1978-1984*


Spoiler


----------



## alnitak (5 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Son, a efectos reales mercenarios, y merecen ser tratados como tal. Como se piensen los rusos que tendiendo la mano les irá mejor van listos.




que los fusilen a todos por hijos ds putA

preparad los satelites pra las fotoa


----------



## Bishop (5 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Si esto fuera cierto ya se escaparía algún misil de la OTAN para no dejar ni una lagartija ahí. No hay nada que salga de ahí que pueda cambiar el rumbo de la guerra. La dictadura de los medios de comunicación occidentales va a a seguir carburando al 100%, y USA va a seguir a muerte contra Rusia.



No creo que hiciera falta misil otánico. De ser eso cierto, ya tendrán todo eso armado con explosivos hasta el techo y en caso de llegar hasta la última posición de resistencia, inmolación y todo a tomar por culo. Supongo que las cagaleras serán entonces por sacar de ahí a los "asesores" y/o algún material que sea vital salvaguardar.


----------



## Roedr (5 Abr 2022)

alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar a @spriter99880 en Telegram? una putada su baneo por la dictadura


----------



## mazuste (5 Abr 2022)

*El 5 de abril, otros dos helicópteros de las AFU fueron derribados en Mariupol. Los oficiales de la OTAN*
_* piden a los militares rusos que les dejen salir de la ciudad
En Mariupol, los oficiales de la OTAN de Francia, Alemania, Gran Bretaña y la "neutral" Suecia quedaron
atrapados en el tren Azovstal. Ahora mismo se están poniendo en contacto con las tropas rusas para 
pedirles que les ayuden a salir, que organicen un corredor de salida -informan los periodistas sobre el 
terreno-. Hoy, dos helicópteros ucranianos Mi-8 volvieron a intentar evacuar a los dirigentes del batallón
nacional "Azov" de Mariupol, fueron derribados por MANPADS portátiles, dice el Ministerio de Defensa
ruso.

El territorio del puerto está a sólo un par de manzanas, y su territorio aún no ha sido bombardeado
seriamente por la artillería. Mientras tanto, los morteros pesados autopropulsados 2S4 "Tulipan" de 240
mm llegaron a Mariupol.
En el MMK de Ilyicha, en uno de los lugares de asalto, hay combates por el puesto de control, muchos*_
* heridos - la defensa del enemigo se basa en francotiradores y ametralladores.*

Fuente


----------



## Señor X (5 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Al segundo lo mueven por si tiene explosivos. El primero no tiene sentido. Muy raro todo.


----------



## NS 4 (5 Abr 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


>



Polaco no me seas necio...que las de My slowianie, son putonas de discoteca enseñando escote...ni pan ni ostias...esas solo saben bajar y subir pieles...


----------



## vettonio (5 Abr 2022)

https://twitter.com/gbazov



_No, probablemente volaron desde la región de #Zaporozhye, luego llegaron al mar e hicieron un giro hacia el puerto de #Mariupol. Si los militares extranjeros están en #Azovstal, eso explicaría por qué siguen allí. El #Azov incluso dibujó una señal de aterrizaje en helicóptero, pero la primera vez que se intentó, el helicóptero fue derribado_.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## bigmaller (5 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Si esto fuera cierto ya se escaparía algún misil de la OTAN para no dejar ni una lagartija ahí. No hay nada que salga de ahí que pueda cambiar el rumbo de la guerra. La dictadura de los medios de comunicación occidentales va a a seguir carburando al 100%, y USA va a seguir a muerte contra Rusia.



Pero el mundo es muy grande.... Y le tiene muchas ganas a los yankees...


----------



## Archimanguina (5 Abr 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Y rápido



comprando voluntades con vil metal.


----------



## frangelico (5 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Quiere decir que van a construir un estado de alguna manera basado en la etnia /lengua/ religión y en guerra permanente con sus vecinos ? Este hombre debería limitarse a recitar el guión .


----------



## vettonio (5 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Empiezo a estar hasta las pelotas de este gobierno de shoshos:



Todavía en esa fase?

Hace bastantes días que reniego de ellos y después de la humillación a la democracia de esta tarde, ni olvidaré, ni perdonaré.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Abr 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Al segundo lo mueven por si tiene explosivos. El primero no tiene sentido. Muy raro todo.



Será los que han colocado ellos, porque la ciudad estaba limpia de fiambres desde el dia 1, así lo atestigua el video de la propia policia ucraniana, el propio alcalde y el cocinillas. Ni para montar un Maine decente valen.


----------



## jabalino (5 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Empiezo a estar hasta las pelotas de este gobierno de shoshos:



Espabila, memo. Orban es tú pastor, cuando quieras te das cuenta.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Todavía en esa fase?
> 
> Hace bastantes días que reniego de ellos y después de la humillación a la democracia de esta tarde, ni olvidaré, ni perdonaré.



Hablaba desde el punto de vista estético, no politico, ¿nunca ha leido mi definición de democracia?


----------



## jabalino (5 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Todavía en esa fase?
> 
> Hace bastantes días que reniego de ellos y después de la humillación a la democracia de esta tarde, ni olvidaré, ni perdonaré.



Cread un partido Orban o Le Pen Style. VOX en no otánico. O afiliaos a DN.


----------



## alfonbass (5 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Empiezo a estar hasta las pelotas de este gobierno de shoshos:



No quería usted comunismo? pues aquí lo tiene, haga lo que le dice su estado y a callar, que usted no es más que un numero de mierda...


----------



## Marchamaliano (5 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *El 5 de abril, otros dos helicópteros de las AFU fueron derribados en Mariupol. Los oficiales de la OTAN*
> _* piden a los militares rusos que les dejen salir de la ciudad
> En Mariupol, los oficiales de la OTAN de Francia, Alemania, Gran Bretaña y la "neutral" Suecia quedaron
> atrapados en el tren Azovstal. Ahora mismo se están poniendo en contacto con las tropas rusas para
> ...



Espero que la mierda otánica salga desfilando en todos los putos whatsapp con sus amigos los nazis.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Abr 2022)

Los Rothschild: de financiar la Revolución Francesa a ser perseguidos por los nazis - Forbes España


Los Rothschild son posiblemente la familia de banqueros más conocida del mundo y durante más de 200 años tuvieron una enrome influencia en la economía




forbes.es











Lo de Ucrania es la 2ª parte del coronavirus. Es una nueva pantomima para de la agenda 2030 = arruinar a Europa y llenarla de negros


¿ POR QUÉ NO USAN EL CORONAVIRUS PARA ATACAR A LAS TROPAS RUSAS QUE ES GRATIS ? ¿ POR QUÉ NO LO USA PUTIN PARA ATACAR A UCRANIA ? Los americanos para salir de su enorme crisis estructural provocada por el crack del 29 decidieron saquear Europa porque era la parte del mundo con más recursos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No quería usted comunismo? pues aquí lo tiene, haga lo que le dice su estado y a callar, que usted no es más que un numero de mierda...



Joder, vaya argumento de bar Paco, si el gobierno bildelberg-Open Society es comunista, yo soy el Archimandrita de Kazan.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (5 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> #MARIUPOL: oficiales militares de #Francia, #Alemania, #Reino Unido y #Suecia se encuentran actualmente en el territorio del complejo industrial de #Azovstal y solicitan a las fuerzas de #Rusia que les otorguen un corredor verde para evacuar. (según el periodista alemán #Vladimirov).



A ver como es la cosa, estan unos oficiales de la OTAN enseñando a los ucranianos a matar rusos y ahora que se han quedado atrapados y ven las orejas al lobo piden un pasillo verde para poder seguir enseñando a ucranianos a matar rusos, esta claro que los militares son reflejo de las sociedades donde habitan, porque esto que piden es de ser muy infantil.

Rusia, debería detenerlos y enseñarlos al mundo para que por lo menos parte de la opinión mundial no lobotomizada como occidente vea de que va el tema en Ucrania y que nos jugamos.


----------



## pgas (5 Abr 2022)

putin está temblando con las nuevas sanciones de los piratas




han cambiado el nombre a una pintura de Degas, de bailarinas rusas, a bailarinas ukras


----------



## magufone (5 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Será los que han colocado ellos, porque la ciudad estaba limpia de fiambres desde el dia 1, así lo atestigua el video de la propia policia ucraniana, el propio alcalde y el cocinillas. Ni para montar un Maine decente valen.



Lo del cocinillas fue bastante revelador; esto es absurdo todo.


----------



## rober713 (5 Abr 2022)

No puedo imaginarme lo que seria la exhibicion de un tres estrellas bajando de un avion en Sheremetyevo.....hay por ahi una botella de Beluga Gold....uuhhhmmmm


----------



## mazuste (5 Abr 2022)

*Mariupol: no está cerca del final.*
En este enlace se habla del asalto a la planta industrial de Ilyich Iron and Steel Work. 
Más pequeña en tamaño pero construida bajo tierra como Avozstal tiene niveles de 
refugios antibombas. La planta de Avozstal tiene entre 6 y 8 niveles. Todavía no se
sabe cuántos niveles tiene la planta de Illyich. Las tropas luchan contra los tanques, 
artefactos explosivos improvisados, trampas explosivas y disparos de francotiradores
estratégicamente situados.
Fuente


----------



## Archimanguina (5 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Una nueva bandera ondea sobre la administración de la ciudad de Kherson: el antiguo estandarte de Rusia
> El estandarte con el Salvador, bajo el cual nuestros antepasados fueron a la batalla
> 
> t.me/voskoboinikovaleksandr/8303
> ...



no creo que haya un estandarte mas anti NWO que ese.


----------



## el ejpertoc (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## orcblin (5 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *Mariupol: no está cerca del final.*
> En este enlace se habla del asalto a la planta industrial de Ilyich Iron and Steel Work.
> Más pequeña en tamaño pero construida bajo tierra como Avozstal tiene niveles de
> refugios antibombas. La planta de Avozstal tiene entre 6 y 8 niveles. Todavía no se
> ...



Pero porque hay prisa..
Situarlos 2 meses sin agua y comida y listo


----------



## apocalippsis (5 Abr 2022)

Que Kadirov los saque a pasear a los mandos de la Otan,,,,,,,,,, que ya lo ha echo con otros.


----------



## vettonio (5 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Hablaba desde el punto de vista estético, no politico, ¿nunca ha leido mi definición de democracia?



Siempre te leo.


----------



## alfonbass (5 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Joder, vaya argumento de bar Paco, si el gobierno bildelberg-Open Society es comunista, yo soy el Archimandrita de Kazan.



No lo comprendes... en tu "sociedad" no podrías ni hacer un alegato en contra de los que te "hobiernan", pero aquí estás, demostrando lo inviable de tus ideas...


----------



## Roedr (5 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *Mariupol: no está cerca del final.*
> En este enlace se habla del asalto a la planta industrial de Ilyich Iron and Steel Work.
> Más pequeña en tamaño pero construida bajo tierra como Avozstal tiene niveles de
> refugios antibombas. La planta de Avozstal tiene entre 6 y 8 niveles. Todavía no se
> ...



joder, esto de Avozstal parece Numancia, Sagunto y Masada en una pieza.


----------



## mazuste (5 Abr 2022)

t.me/intelslava/24434

_* Los oficiales de la OTAN de Francia, Alemania, Gran Bretaña y la "neutral" Suecia
se quedaron atrapados en el Azovstal de Mariupol. Ahora mismo se están poniendo en contacto
con las tropas rusas con la petición de ayudarles a salir, de organizar un corredor para la salida. *_
*- periodista alemán Vladimirov.*


----------



## Azrael_II (5 Abr 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Te falta que el día 1 de abril WCKitchen o algo así estuvo publicando videos repartiendo comida en Bucha y ni una mención a los cadaveres.



Hay un vídeo del 1 de abril q ya se veían los muertos

*Fallo en Matrix Antena3 entrevista a un ucraniano para que demonice a Rusia y cuenta las torturas del las fuerzas ucranianas*


----------



## pemebe (5 Abr 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Te falta que el día 1 de abril WCKitchen o algo así estuvo publicando videos repartiendo comida en Bucha y ni una mención a los cadaveres.











World Central Kitchen reparte comida y esperanza en Bucha


Las últimas operaciones de las tropas rusas han caído hoy sobre Odesa, donde han atacado una refinería de la ciudad, en principio sin víctimas morales. En cambio, la retirada del ejército ruso ha dejado un rastro trágico de muerte, destrucción y miseria. Algo que es palpable en las calles de...



www.rtve.es





*World Central Kitchen reparte comida y esperanza en Bucha *03/04/2022 01:17

Las últimas operaciones de las tropas rusas han caído hoy sobre Odesa, donde han atacado una refinería de la ciudad, en principio sin víctimas morales. En cambio, *la retirada del ejército ruso ha dejado un rastro trágico de muerte, destrucción y miseria*. Algo que es palpable en* las calles de Bucha*, la localidad al noroeste de Kiev, que ha estado bajo dominio ruso durante semanas. Nuestro enviado especial, *Fran Sevilla, ha podido verlo también en los rostros de desesperación de quienes no pudieron huir*, aquellos que tuvieron que encerrarse durante días en sótanos, sin comida y en condiciones extremas.
*La ONG World Central Kitchen, del chef español José Andrés, ha repartido allí más de 4.000 kilos de alimentos* y comidas recién hechas, junto con el alcalde de la localidad. La gente mostraba un enorme agradecimiento: "Con sonrisas y lágrimas en los ojos, te puedes imaginar lo que han podido haber sufrido", cuenta José Andrés. 

Nada de muertos por las calles. Gracias


----------



## alnitak (5 Abr 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> comprando voluntades con vil metal.




pero hungria ha votado un 60% contra europa... pues a irse y fuera y espero que tb francia

a esa zorra quien la ha votado


----------



## alnitak (5 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> pero hungria ha vitado un 60% contra europa... pues a irse y fuera y sapero que tb francia
> 
> a esa zorra quien la ha votado




ademas que fondos si alemania va a entrar en quiebra sin el.gas ruso


----------



## Billy Ray (5 Abr 2022)

Esta tía me cae bien.


----------



## alnitak (5 Abr 2022)

me encanta esta chica


----------



## Billy Ray (5 Abr 2022)

_Actualización del mapa de situación
- Batalla por #Mariupol -
Se informa de más prisioneros de guerra de la R.U.
La RF comenzó a atacar en el sur
Reportes de 2 helis de la UKR derribados y *solicitudes de evacuación de oficiales de la OTAN fuera de la planta de acero de Azov.*_


----------



## chusto (5 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



Como se les ha podido escapar estas declaraciones en mitad de Antonia 3??? Me parece increible.

Lo que me esta quedando claro que en una guerra lo mejor no es cruzarse con ningun militar, sean del bando que sean. En cuanto los soldados entran en modo paranoia con la poblacion con que si eres de uno o de los otros, al final terminan matando o torturando inocentes a la mas minima sospecha.


----------



## Roedr (5 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Esta tía me cae bien.



Grande Segui. Como siempre un espíritu libre. Al final todo esto va de borregos vs. no borregos.


----------



## vettonio (5 Abr 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> Cread un partido Orban o Le Pen Style. VOX en no otánico. O afiliaos a DN.



No intentes pescar en río revuelto.

Los diputados de izquierda que se han levantado para aplaudir, no son todavía conscientes del error que han cometido.

_Ciudadana alemana obligada por los americanos a visitar un campo de exterminio_


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (5 Abr 2022)

Que en Mariupol vayan a ser capturados agentes de inteligencia extranjeros nos lleva de nuevo a Siria, a Alepo, donde se capturaron a un importante número de ellos en el último búnker tomado.

¿Qué hacen esos agentes, solo instruyen y asesoran?

¿Son enlaces de transmisión de información y órdenes?

¿Son los únicos autorizados a utilizar ciertos equipos?

¿Son los verdaderos mandos de las operaciones militares?


----------



## el ejpertoc (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Michael_Knight (5 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Esta tía me cae bien.



El facherío desnortado es putiniano, ¡sorpresa!


----------



## Teuro (5 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Y depues cuando toda Europa esté armada hasta los dientes, entonces nos empezaremos a dar de ostias entre nosotros para deleite del planeta otra vez.



Son nuestras costumbres y los de fuera deben respetarlas. Para los moros siempre hemos sido "bárbaros".


----------



## Evil_ (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Teuro (5 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Al contrario. Europa encontró, más bien chocó con el recto sentido geoestratégico y por eso hay una cohesión inédita.
> 
> Ahora la hipótesis de conflicto está claramente definida y el rearme militar irá encaminado a la demolición del conato imperial turcochino.



En cierto modo esto recuerda a las Guerras Médicas, ya sabemos quien es Jerjes y su ejército del extremo oriente.


----------



## pemebe (5 Abr 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> comprando voluntades con vil metal.



¿Cuales son los valores de la unión? ¿algún alma caritativa que los escriba?.

Yo pensé que eran:

La democracia
Todos los humanos son iguales ante la ley.
Separacion de poderes.
Libertad de empresa.

Pero no deben ser porque Hungria tiene todas esas cosas en la constitución.


----------



## Billy Ray (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## No tengo ni idea de nada. (5 Abr 2022)

En algún medio he visto que la retirada rusa de Kiev y otras zonas es debida a las negociaciones celebradas en Estambul la semana pasada y en otros hablan de derrota.
Entre tanta propaganda cruzada cuál puede ser la versión más cierta.


----------



## Mongolo471 (5 Abr 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1014374



Le falta la cara de Clinton o algún Kennedy para ser más realista, con Biden Europa necesitaría ser un niño, así mientras chupa por delante, los comunistas-nazis de Rusia darían por detrás.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Abr 2022)

Caliente, calienteeeeee.....

Encontramos otro boina verde de un legionario francés en Mariupol. En la unidad militar cerca del aeropuerto donde estaba basado Azov. Así la presencia de militares extranjeros en las filas de los neonazis

La boina encontrada por Semyon Pegov en Mariupol fue fabricada por la empresa alemana MFH Int. Comp y es poco probable que esté asociado con la Legión Extranjera Francesa. Sin embargo, indica indirectamente la presencia en Mariupol de antiguos o actuales combatientes de las fuerzas terrestres de la Bundeswehr.

La boina verde la usan las unidades de infantería motorizada (Panzergrenadiertruppe), las unidades de infantería (Jägertruppe), los músicos militares (Musikkorps) y un batallón de guardia.


----------



## Teuro (5 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Europa es un polvorín y lo va a ser siempre, nos salva la UE, en cuanto está caiga que no tardará mucho en caer, estamoa a ostias de nuevo.



Decía Churchil que los Balcanes generaban más historia de la que eran capaces de digerir, ignoro totalmente la historia del Este de Europa, pero si conoemos más o menos la del oeste. Si no recuerdo mal en los últimos mil años, entre las grandes potencias occidentales, Inglaterra intentó invadir Francia, Francia España, España se apoderó de Bélgica, Holanda y la mayor parte de Italia, Austria del norte de Italia, Alemania a Francia e Italia, bueno, Francia también invadió Alemania e Italia. Creo que Bélgica ha pasado por todos: Francia, Alemania, Inglaterra, España y Austria. A la única que no han invadido ha sido a Inglaterra, pero creo que Paquistán está cerca de hacerlo.


----------



## Teuro (5 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Porcelanosa. Ay que lol.
> Como nos ha calado el volodimir...
> Por mi tocho ma-to..



A este le escriben los discursos para que diga en cada sitio lo que la audicencia quiere oir. Como vendedor de crecepelos lo borda, pero claro, que sería de un político que no sea un vendedor de crecepelos, políticos aburridísimos como Rajoy.


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Abr 2022)

❗ La situación en Mariupol a las 22.00 horas del 5 de abril de 2022

▪En el caldero de Primorsky en la parte de Pravoberezhnaya de la ciudad, se está luchando por el séptimo microdistrito, en el sector privado y en Cheryomushki. La caldera se presiona lentamente, pero no hay un borde exacto de las zonas de control. La calle Bakhivandzhi ya se ha convertido en una parte trasera fuerte.

▪En la parte de la orilla izquierda de la ciudad, el sector privado a lo largo de la calle Taganrogskaya fue completamente despejado. La lucha allí concluyó ayer.

▪ En el Distrito Central, queda un centro de resistencia en la planta de Ilyich (Azovmash A). El enemigo está completamente rodeado, el edificio está siendo despejado.

Mapa en alta resolución

#mapa #Mariupol #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Abr 2022)

Esta guerra es completamente absurda . No tiene ni pies ni cabeza .

Es una guerra diseñada para una generación que creció con los videojuegos y cuyas conexiones neuronales se establecieron en una constante batalla. 

La cosmovisión se va formando a través de las experiencias vitales , que en el caso de los niños de esta generación han sido sobre todo delante de una pantalla . Los mismos diseñadores de los juegos de la play son los que están diseñando las batallas en Ucrania y precisamente por su paralelismo , encaja perfectamente en la mente de los espectadores .

El cerebro de un músico profesional que desde niño estudió solfeo en un conservatorio y se pasó miles y miles de horas practicando , se parece físicamente al de otro músico . Sus parámetros , sus anhelos , sus esquemas y valores sobre la vida son similares , pero muy diferentes a los de un taxista por ejemplo cuyo cerebro también es muy diferente.


----------



## Teuro (5 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Pedro Sánchez, a Zelenski: "Putin no va a conseguir su propósito"*
> El presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, ha comparecido en el Congreso después de Zelenski, al que ha prometido que "España estará a la altura" ante lo que ha llamado "un ataque al derecho internacional que tanto ha costado conseguir", en referencia a la guerra iniciada por Rusia en Ucrania.
> 
> Sánchez también ha enviado un mensaje de ánimo y ha asegurado que "Putin no va a conseguir su propósito" y ha transmitido un mensaje de "esperanza" al pueblo ucraniano, aunque reconoce que todavía quedan semanas difíciles.



Estoy seguro que si Sánchez llama a Putin al móvil a este último le sale el mensaje de "Número desconocido".


----------



## apocalippsis (5 Abr 2022)

Asi con el palillo en la boca a Mariupol le quedan tres dias.....


----------



## Marchamaliano (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## HDR (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Abr 2022)

*este es el que se quiere pelear con putin*
*y los misiles alien daga kinzal

NOW - Biden: "My name is Joe Biden. I'm Barack Obama's Vice President."*

CREO QUE DICE LUEGO

" I AM JOE BIDEN HUSBAND "

" SOY EL MARIDO DE JOE BIDEN "



 
​


----------



## Peineto (5 Abr 2022)

POR SI NO EST´A PUESTO.

 FUENTE Las atrocidades del ejército ucraniano que la mafia mediática nos oculta: matan de una paliza y le arrancan los ojos a un prisionero ruso

*Las atrocidades del ejército ucraniano que la mafia mediática nos oculta: matan de una paliza y le arrancan los ojos a un prisionero ruso

En el enlace se encuentran dos fotos no aptas para sensibles.*


----------



## Marchamaliano (5 Abr 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Que en Mariupol vayan a ser capturados agentes de inteligencia extranjeros nos lleva de nuevo a Siria, a Alepo, donde se capturaron a un importante número de ellos en el último búnker tomado.
> 
> ¿Qué hacen esos agentes, solo instruyen y asesoran?
> 
> ...



Son los oficiales del alto mando nazi que mandan a sus borregos a matar rusos.


----------



## Teuro (5 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Putin hizo nuevas declaraciones.
> 
> - Occidente está tratando de trasladar sus propios errores a la esfera económica Rusa y resolver problemas a su costa.
> 
> ...



Si la guerra no escala más y esto se mantiene en una especie de guerra fría II, podría no ser un escenario del todo negativo en el sentido de que Europa se vería obligada a "innovar" en el tema energético. Encontrar fuentes de energía alternativas podría ser una bonita patada a los productores de hidrocarburos. Quizás la fusión nuclear, más optimización y eficiencia, etc. La necesidad agudiza el ingenio y podríamos superar esta "meseta tecnológica" en la que estamos metidos desde hace tiempo.


----------



## Roedr (5 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> El facherío desnortado es putiniano, ¡sorpresa!



Lo progre es joder a las empresas españolas. Me remito a los actos del cáncer PSOE.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ❗ La situación en Mariupol a las 22.00 horas del 5 de abril de 2022
> 
> ▪En el caldero de Primorsky en la parte de Pravoberezhnaya de la ciudad, se está luchando por el séptimo microdistrito, en el sector privado y en Cheryomushki. La caldera se presiona lentamente, pero no hay un borde exacto de las zonas de control. La calle Bakhivandzhi ya se ha convertido en una parte trasera fuerte.
> 
> ...



El objetivo debe ser aguantar hasta el Domingo noche por si hay franceses, Domingo son las elecciones Macron se la juega como haya mandos ahí.


----------



## lasoziedad (5 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> De este hilo, lo más interesante es leer las respuestas



La que les está cayendo...
Lo bueno es ver que en twitter queda vida inteligente.


----------



## Hermericus (5 Abr 2022)

Os acordais de las perfomances que hacian los islamistas en Siria , docenas de civiles masacrados por las malvadas fuerzas del ejercito de Assad?


----------



## NPI (5 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Aunque soy mitad Monje, mitad Soldado.
> No llego a tanta categoría como para ser un Papa.
> Jajajaja


----------



## Teuro (5 Abr 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Las imagenes por "satelite" confirma que es un montaje. No pueden estar los cuerpos 15 dias a la intenperie y permanecer igualitos.



Supongo que será parcialmente verdad, los rusos se fueron dando tiros y los ucranianos meterían más cadáveres o figurantes para dramatizar. Nada sorprendente en una guerra.


----------



## Peineto (5 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> La OTAN ampliará la cooperación con socios en Asia debido a la negativa de China a condenar la operación de Rusia en Ucrania, dijo Stoltenberg.




Ahora será Organización del Tratado del Oceáno, es decir OTO. Banda de gilipollas.


----------



## No tengo ni idea de nada. (5 Abr 2022)

Los intereses y negocios, además de ideologías, supremacía, imperios que suben, decaen o se mantienen, que debe haber en Ucrania tienen que ser increíbles.
Que Zelensky se pasee como una estrella de cine recibiendo los aplausos de todos los grupos políticos dispares entre si, que haya esta propaganda brutal frente al silencio de otros conflictos con su misma carga de injusticia, dolor y muerte, me resulta asombroso.
La historia y las relaciones no son más que un conjunto de intereses corruptos, hipócritas y terribles.
La fobia anti rusa es de origen británico desde hace dos siglos. Por qué tienen este odio a los rusos.
Toda la propaganda contra Rusia y el apoyo a Ucrania que vemos hoy tienen ese origen británico?.


----------



## Teuro (5 Abr 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Desde la primera noche que lanzaron misiles por toda Ucrania ya se veían barrios residenciales destrozados. Hay que tener poca vergüenza para defender a esta gentuza



Dentro de la guerra de las mentiras gana Rusia por goleada, bueno en la guerra de las mentiras, la hipocresía y el cinismo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Pedro Sánchez, a Zelenski: "Putin no va a conseguir su propósito"*
> El presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, ha comparecido en el Congreso después de Zelenski, al que ha prometido que "España estará a la altura" ante lo que ha llamado "un ataque al derecho internacional que tanto ha costado conseguir", en referencia a la guerra iniciada por Rusia en Ucrania.
> 
> Sánchez también ha enviado un mensaje de ánimo y ha asegurado que "Putin no va a conseguir su propósito" y ha transmitido un mensaje de "esperanza" al pueblo ucraniano, aunque reconoce que todavía quedan semanas difíciles.



¿ y qué piensa hacer ? 

¿ Invadir Rusia y matar a millones de rusos inocentes para que se rinda Putin ? 

Siempre me debato si los políticos son tontos o criminales . La cantidad de burradas que sueltan a diario no se las creen ni ellos pero por lo visto sí las creen la mayoría de la gente.

Cada vez estoy más convencido que lo que han inyectado como si fuesen vacunas interfiere de alguna manera en el intelecto de los españoles.


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Abr 2022)

Los restos del avión de ataque ucraniano Su-25 derribado


----------



## Mongolo471 (5 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ y qué piensa hacer ?
> 
> ¿ Invadir Rusia y matar a millones de rusos inocentes para que se rinda Putin ?
> 
> ...



Por todos es sabido, que las palabras de Antonio son inversamente proporcionales a la verdad.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## NPI (5 Abr 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> Y que todavía haya hijos de la gran puta dudándolo. La gentuza que defiende a los rusos debería ser denunciada.



@ksa100


----------



## Teuro (5 Abr 2022)

giovachapin dijo:


> Honestamente no considere que la crisis le fuera a pegar tan duro a Europa, con el paso de los dias se nota que en Europa ya existe mucho nerviosismo ahora son ellos los que llevan la voz cantante de las sanciones, quieren golpear a Rusia a como de lugar y asi esta se queda sin polvora para su ejercito en Ucrania, sin embargo por el momento los rusos estan esquivando bien las sanciones y ya tomaron nota de lo que han hecho otros paises y ellos mismo con estas.



Cuando careces de recursos naturales o dependes de terceros solo te queda mercadear, no es mala decisión, puesto que los países que se ven obligados a hacerlo suelen tener mejores condiciones de vida que aquellos que producen bienes del sector primario. El problema de los mercaderes es que deben abandonar los escrúpulos y negociar con quien tenga el dinero.


----------



## Oso Polar (5 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Sobre las nuevas entregas de armas a Ucrania:
> 
> 1. Alemania transferirá armamento por valor de 189 millones de euros.
> 2. Estados Unidos transferirá, entre otros, 10 vehículos aéreos no tripulados Switchblade 600.
> ...



Basura a precio de oro y quién va a pagarlo, me pregunto.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (5 Abr 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> lo que me faltaba por ver: acariciando gatitos... ¡ni en el programa de la Gricho!



jojojojojo

Llevas razon.


----------



## Billy Ray (5 Abr 2022)

_Enviado a @UN #Nebenzia: Mientras #Bucha estuvo bajo el control de las fuerzas armadas rusas los locales se movían libremente por la ciudad y usaban teléfonos. Podían publicar en las redes sociales cualquier foto/vídeo de cualquier teórico "acoso" si fuera el caso. Sin embargo, eso no ocurrió.


_


----------



## Tierra Azul (5 Abr 2022)

estos son los hijos de puta que pululan por ucrania, matando y hostiando a su propia gente


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (5 Abr 2022)

Más ruskis derroídos, localización sin especificar.


Putin debería sacar la bandera blanca ya, están siendo humillados.


Y ojo porque al menos uno parece que tiene las manos amarradas en la espalda, huele a ejecución que tira para atrás.





Un convoy ruso compuesto por camiones y carros de combate siendo devastado en el feudo seccesionista del Donbass. Rusia no ha logrado erradicar esos precisos ataques artilleros eso que hay radares para triangular el punto desde el que te están tirando, y estos radares funcionan muy bien en sitios llanos como Ucrania. Supongo que usan artillería autopropulsada y la relocalizan tras cada ataque.




Ojo al dato que esto es pata-negra. Un helicóptero de ataque a tierra Ka-52 alligator a baja cota es derribado con un ATGM tipo Stugna.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Por todos es sabido, que las palabras de Antonio son inversamente proporcionales a la verdad.


















Grupo Bilderberg - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













Klaus Schwab - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













Foro Económico Mundial - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Billy Ray (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Proletario Blanco (5 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Estos lo tienen claro, los nazis de este foro son follaputin.



CAnillejas es de los buenos. Y los buenos somos los social nacionalistas . Seriamos los Socinaz.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (5 Abr 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Falta el principio del video donde se ve que esos rusos son prisioneros asesinados por los que filman. Un cadáver incluso tiene las manos atadas a la espalda.
> 
> 
> 
> La UE les ha estado dando alas a estos hijos de puta durante mas de 8 años.




Eso mismo digo, huele a ejecución que tira para atrás, es que no hace falta ni ver el principio del vídeo para hacerse una idea de lo que pasó.


----------



## NPI (5 Abr 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1014343


----------



## Tierra Azul (5 Abr 2022)

el pzoe nunca ha sido de izquierdas, pareceis nuevos cono....esta corrupto desde que se celebró el congreso de Suresnes. Es lamentable que un gobierno que dice ser de "izquierdas" y veo que muchos os lo creeis...deje hablar a un criminal fascista y nazi ademas de mandar armas. La izquierda real no existe



Billy Ray dijo:


>



Ahi esta la respuesta a la pregunta que hice el otro dia..........


----------



## Teuro (5 Abr 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Hostias pues te dejo un dato.
> 
> Es curioso, esta mañana en Antonia 3 han hecho algo calcado a lo que dices.
> 
> ...



Hay un problema con el pueblo ruso en general, y es que culpan de su miseria el hecho de no tener todo el territorio que les corresponde. Que una nación con más de 17 millones de kilómetros cuadrados y una densidad de población sencillamente ridícula necesite más "espacio vital" manda cojones. Tienen territorio y recursos naturales para tener un nivel de vida como los de Catar y en vez de eso están en un nivel más bajo que Rumanía. Eso si, supuran orgullo por todos los poros cuando deberían tener algo más de humildad y autocrítica. ¿Qué están haciendo mal?, pues muchas cosas, que una nación sea literalmente odiada por sus vecinos a los que tuvieron 50 años bajo el yugo comunista y además dedique su tecnología al desarrollo de artefactos nucleares y misiles pues denota eso, que es un país con una socidad muy tóxica.


----------



## Marchamaliano (5 Abr 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Más ruskis derroídos, localización sin especificar.
> 
> 
> Putin debería sacar la bandera blanca ya, están siendo humillados.
> ...



Otro nazi de mierda a la nevera. Espero que vayas al donbass a recibir lo que vendes. Miserable


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (5 Abr 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Porque tiene las ruedas sacadas el helicóptero y porqué no se le activa el sistema de contramedidas?




Quizás va a aterrizar o acaba de despegar. Las contramedidas no sirven contra ATGM´s, solo contra misiles que se guían por el calor de los motores (manpads) o los que enganchan el blanco con un radar de onda contínua, es decir, misiles antiaéreos.

Los ATGM´s suelen ser filoguiados o guiados por láser y los aviones no tienen contramedidas contra este tipo de misiles porque nadie espera que a un avión o un helicóptero lo impacte un ATGM. Los filoguiados son invulnerables al jaaming.


----------



## Teuro (5 Abr 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> *La guerra contra Ucrania, un desastre también para África*
> 
> 
> La invasión de Ucrania por el ejército de Putin tendrá consecuencias para África. El riesgo más evidente es el de una crisis económica y alimentaria que amenaza con asestar un duro golpe al continente africano. Esta invasión también arroja luz sobre las rupturas políticas, especialmente en el patio trasero africano de Francia, que ilustran su debilitamiento en África.
> ...



Vamos a un escenario apocalíptico. Europa no va a exportar ni un solo grano de trigo, es más, su tendencia va a ser importarlos. En África se va a desencadenar revueltas y tensiones debidos a la falta de alimentos y el exceso de población que tarde o temprano causará tensiones migratorias hacia ... ¿Rusia? nooooo, hacia la UE que tanto odian.


----------



## Cui Bono (5 Abr 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Eso mismo digo, huele a ejecución que tira para atrás, es que no hace falta ni ver el principio del vídeo para hacerse una idea de lo que pasó.



Los de la banda blanca son los del LNR de Luhans. 
Obviamente, ejecutados. Los georgianos no van a tomar prisioneros. Rusia tiene lo que sembró en aquella guerra. 
A lo mejor en su siguiente guerra los rusos dejan de hacer el puto orco y así les respetan cuando se tienen que rendir.


----------



## Teuro (5 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Quizás por esto era el país más pobre de Europa, cuando por potencial y desarrollo tras la etapa soviética, al menos en renta per cápita habría podido estar al nivel o por encina de Rusia fácil fácil.
> 
> (Renta per cápita Ucrania 3.700 US$, Rusia 10.100 US$. Si partieron de rentas similares, eso implica que la corrupción, el militarismo y a clepto-oligarquía han robado aproximadamente unos 3'6 billones (europeos) de US$ en estos 30 años de independencia. Estamos hablando que del potencial económico de Ucrania, aproximadamente cada año es robado-corrompido-malgastado 1/3. Año tras año. Eso sí que es una verdadera élite extractiva. Y ojo, estoy comparando la corrupta y disfuncional Ucrania vs. Rusia, como si este país fuese un dechado de virtudes y honestidades económicas. Y sabido es que el Yeltsinato fue la "versión para adultos" del cuento de Alí Babá)



No es Ucrania, sino el PIB de Rusia el que está inflado debido básicamente a los hidrocarburos. Si no fuera por ello estarían en una situación peor.


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (5 Abr 2022)

Evil_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1014503



La verdad es que no me parece mal que avisen si cierta entidad tiene fuertes enlaces con un gobierno o partido político determinados, de forma que podamos tener cuidado con lo que nos creemos o no y entendamos que lo que se pone puede tener cierto sesgo. El problema es que sólo sacan esos cartelitos con ciertas cuentas y no con todas. Nunca te encontrarás algo así leyendo tweets de la CNN o de la agencia EFE.


----------



## Evil_ (5 Abr 2022)

Uno que pasaba... dijo:


> La verdad es que no me parece mal que avisen si cierta entidad tiene fuertes enlaces con un gobierno o partido político determinados, de forma que podamos tener cuidado con lo que nos creemos o no y entendamos que lo que se pone puede tener cierto sesgo. El problema es que sólo sacan esos cartelitos con ciertas cuentas y no con todas. Nunca te encontrarás algo así leyendo tweets de la CNN o de la agencia EFE.



Ese es el problema,si me dicen que solo su linea de informacion es la buena ya me dan a entender que es falsa o la que menos se parece a la realidad.


----------



## Azrael_II (5 Abr 2022)

Porcelanosa no tienen ni siquiera tienda propia, sino distribuidores independientes, representaron en marzo el 0,009% de las ventas de la compañía. "No tenemos inversiones allí",


----------



## SkullandPhones (5 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> estos son los hijos de puta que pululan por ucrania, matando y hostiando a su propia gente



Menudo payaso estás hecho, tienen pinta de traficantes mongoles, fíjense en los relojes de oro.

Bien por las fueras del orden  


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## fulcrum29smt (5 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y en misiles antiaéreos también es grande la ventaja rusa, si tuviéramos S_400 o 500 su Prisciliana majestad moruna nos entregaba Nador y nos devolvía Sidi Ifni sin pedírselo.. Tengo la duda de cómo andan en aire-aire.



¿Priscila? Hombre sus pilotos igual no son tan buenos aun, pero en unos años..... 

Si te refieres a misiles aire-aire tienen de todo.

F-16C Block 52 disponen de misiles aire-aire Aim-9X Sidewinder y Aim-120 Amraam C7 (variante más moderna que la del EA)

Mirage F1 MF2000 ASTRAC disponen de misiles MBDA Mica de guía radar y de guía infrarroja.

F-5E TIII en proceso de modernización por Israel con misiles Rafael Derby y Python 5.


----------



## manodura79 (5 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Exacto Arriondas, este es el 4º intento fallido. A ver si al final si hay algun pez gordo de los ejercitos de la Otan.
> 
> No se, a mi me parece raro, esos tipos no lideran en primera línea, y en caso de que estuvieran atrapados yo creo que emplearían esto para intentar sacarles de allí.
> 
> ...



El problema de ese plan es que el cerco es muy estrecho y tendrás miles de soldados con lanzacohetes en todo el perímetro. Ya ahí la detección no es con radar, es visual. El final es inevitable.


----------



## NS 4 (5 Abr 2022)

Alguien ha podido verificar lo del General usano capturado esta mañana en Azovstall???

Algun desmentido???


----------



## Hermericus (5 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Pedro Sánchez, a Zelenski: "Putin no va a conseguir su propósito"*
> El presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, ha comparecido en el Congreso después de Zelenski, al que ha prometido que "España estará a la altura" ante lo que ha llamado "un ataque al derecho internacional que tanto ha costado conseguir", en referencia a la guerra iniciada por Rusia en Ucrania.
> 
> Sánchez también ha enviado un mensaje de ánimo y ha asegurado que "Putin no va a conseguir su propósito" y ha transmitido un mensaje de "esperanza" al pueblo ucraniano, aunque reconoce que todavía quedan semanas difíciles.


----------



## NPI (5 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . Rusia afirma ante la ONU que Ucrania planeaba atacar Donbass en marzo



8 marzo 2022
Verano nucelar
Finales de 2022 fin


----------



## fulcrum29smt (5 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> . Eso es una versión CSAR cubierta con trapos en plan módulo lunar para reducir la firma radar ? Veo que hay varias modificaciones. Lo que no se es si hay muchos de estos , imagino que son para operaciones muy puntuales



La foto que he puesto es la única que se conoce de ese bicho, pero justamente por eso también puede ser un troleo. El modelo que adjuntas puede ser el real o no, de momento no hay fotos de buena calidad que lo aseguren.

Me imagino que se han fabricado pocas unidades, tienen su utilidad pero no son Ovnis.


----------



## kelden (5 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> *el pzoe nunca ha sido de izquierdas, pareceis nuevos cono....esta* corrupto desde que se celebró el congreso de Suresnes. Es lamentable que un gobierno que dice ser de "izquierdas" y veo que muchos os lo creeis...deje hablar a un criminal fascista y nazi ademas de mandar armas. La izquierda real no existe



Vamos a ver ..... Por qué cabía esperar otra cosa? Sabes como funcionan las cosas en el mundo en general y en españa en particular? Qué te hace suponer que el aparato franquista iba a permitir partidos que cuestionaran el statu quo en 1975? Te crees que eran tontos?

Transigieron en dejar de pastorear el ganao a palos, buscaron otras maneras, pero nadie dijo nada de la propiedad de la ganadería que siguió en las mismas manos.


----------



## cobasy (5 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> De este hilo, lo más interesante es leer las respuestas



Las respuestas del hilo son demoledoras...


----------



## Teuro (5 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Son, a efectos reales mercenarios, y merecen ser tratados como tal. Como se piensen los rusos que tendiendo la mano les irá mejor van listos.



Los van a tratar con guante de seda, hoy por ti, mañana por mi. Parecéis nuevos en esto.


----------



## kelden (5 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Vamos a un escenario apocalíptico. Europa no va a exportar ni un solo grano de trigo, es más, su tendencia va a ser importarlos. En África se va a desencadenar revueltas y tensiones debidos a la falta de alimentos y el exceso de población que tarde o temprano causará tensiones migratorias hacia ... ¿Rusia? nooooo, hacia la UE que tanto odian.



Hombre .... van hacia lo que tienen más cerca. Es lógico, no? 

Aunque no te lo creas, Rusia, tras USA, es el pais del mundo con más inmigrantes.


----------



## Teuro (5 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> _Otro par de helicópteros de transporte intentaron evacuar de Mariupol a oficiales nazis del regimiento Azov y un par de agentes de la inteligencia francesa. Esto es más relevante porque demuestra la duplicidad de Macron y* la implicación de Francia* en los preparativos de la ofensiva ucraniana desbaratada por la «operación especial» rusa aparte de la complicidad con los criminales de guerra. *Francia está muy molesta con Rusia por la pérdida de influencia en sus antiguas colonias en África *y ahora está empeñada en que Rusia no consiga la victoria en Ucrania._
> 
> Touché! Así son los franceses. Creo que lo has clavado.



Y cuando se cierre el tema Ucraniano el campo de batalla será África. La wagner esa rusa va a tener contrarréplicas americanas, anglo y francesas en breve. Van a desestabilizar todo lo desestabilizable de África.


----------



## NoRTH (5 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Y cuando se cierre el tema Ucraniano el campo de batalla será África. La wagner esa rusa va a tener contrarréplicas americanas, anglo y francesas en breve. Van a desestabilizar todo lo desestabilizable de África.



pues en Africa tiene metida y mucho la nariz China

cuidado ahi


----------



## kelden (5 Abr 2022)

Vamos a ver .... VOX no es disidencia, es indigencia ética y moral. Mala gente, malas personas. El típico vecino paleto e hijoputa con el que no quieres saber nada. Los de VOX son la clase de personas que atan a las farolas a otras personas.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (5 Abr 2022)

Qué vergüenza de políticos que tenemos....


----------



## Hermericus (5 Abr 2022)

El objetivo de Putin:







Son los territorios que nunca fueron Ucrania, pero pasaron a la RSS de Ucrania tras implantarse el comunismo.


----------



## Peineto (5 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> En La Sexta están ahora con Zelenski. Me hace gracia, porque dicen que está contestando a Rusia, pero como no sabemos que ha dicho Rusia, pues no sabemos exactamente a qué está contestando.



Es normal que estén dando coba a un judío y nazi, el summum de la esquuizofrenia en el órgano oficial del partido nazionalsocialista obrero español.


----------



## apocalippsis (5 Abr 2022)

Dnipro calienta que sales,

*El alcalde de Dnipro Filatov instó a matar rusos en todo el mundo "en la mayor cantidad posible"*
3 de abril de 2022



Los medios ucranianos y occidentales, que lanzaron una guerra de información contra Rusia, están difundiendo otra falsificación sobre las supuestas masacres de residentes locales en la ciudad de Bucha, cerca de Kiev. Naturalmente, los militares rusos que abandonaron la ciudad hace tres días actúan como acusados.

Se ha lanzado una verdadera guerra de información contra Rusia, los medios ucranianos y occidentales están remachando falsificaciones una tras otra de acuerdo con los manuales y en las "mejores tradiciones" de Occidente. Otra falsificación, en la que se acusa al ejército ruso de presuntamente masacrar a civiles, se difundió rápidamente por Internet, lo que provocó comentarios de políticos ucranianos.

*El alcalde de la ciudad de Dnipro (Dnepropetrovsk), Boris Filatov, también se pronunció y pidió el asesinato de rusos en todo el mundo y en "grandes cantidades". Según él, los ucranianos ahora tienen el "derecho moral" a matar. Filatov dijo que los rusos son "no humanos" y deben ser asesinados "metódicamente y sin heroísmo".

Cabe señalar que esta declaración fue hecha por un nacionalista ucraniano, quien en 2014 dijo la frase a los residentes del recalcitrante Donbass: "Necesitamos darle a la escoria tales promesas, garantías y hacer concesiones. Y colgar .. . Los colgaremos más tarde".*

Al mismo tiempo, Filatov sabe que las imágenes publicadas son una falsificación creada por los medios de comunicación ucranianos, pero pide asesinatos, declarando algún tipo de "derecho moral". Los nazis no tienen ningún derecho, son los rusos quienes lo tienen después de ocho años de bombardear Donbass, matar civiles y torturar a los militares rusos. Y esto no es falso en absoluto, los propios Ukronazis lo admiten ante la cámara, burlándose de los muertos. Los rusos tienen este derecho, pero no lo utilizarán, porque son personas, a diferencia del alcalde de Dnipro.

Bueno, nuevamente volviendo al mismo Facebook * (prohibido en Rusia como una organización extremista), en cuyas páginas Filatov llama al "asesinato de los rusos". La administración de la red social consideró que esta convocatoria estaba en línea con las normas morales y no la prohibió. Es de acuerdo con esta moralidad muy occidental que Ucrania vive hoy, incluido Filatov.



https://topwar.ru/194381-mjer-dnepra-filatov-prizval-ubivat-russkih-po-vsemu-miru-v-maksimalno-bolshih-kolichestvah.html


----------



## ZARGON (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## NPI (5 Abr 2022)

pgas dijo:


> putin está temblando con las nuevas sanciones de los piratas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eric Blair


----------



## Peineto (5 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Qué vergüenza de políticos que tenemos....


----------



## Teuro (5 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Zhu de, no sea ingenuo. A estas alturas Producciones Zelenksy S.A. y Time Putin Co. deben estar haciendo más películas que en Bollywood. Creo que con haber dirigido el coro de párbulos ya es suficiente cc.vv. para que te contraten de guionista.


----------



## lasoziedad (6 Abr 2022)

*Porcelanosa, Maxam y Sercobe: a qué se dedican las empresas españolas señaladas por Zelenski*

*Porcelanosa está especializada en la fabricación de cerámica al igual que Maxam con los materiales energéticos y SERCOBE con bienes de equipo.*

El Presidente de Ucrania, *Volodímir Zelenski,* continúa recabando apoyo por parte de la comunidad internacional ante la invasión de Rusia iniciada el pasado 24 de febrero. Esta vez, *el presidente ucraniano ha comparecido de forma telemática ante el Congreso* de los Diputados, donde ha explicado los planes que lleva a cabo el Kremlin con esta guerra.

Además, durante su comparecencia ante el Parlamento español, Zelenski ha nombrado a tres empresas españolas, con un claro objetivo. "*Quiero* *dirigirme a las compañías que dejen de hacer negocio con Rusia*", dijo el máximo mandatario de Ucrania. Una petición que no sólo ha realizado para estas empresas, ya que hizo lo mismo con otras empresas cuando compareció ante otros parlamentos y organismos internacionales.

*Porcelanosa* es la primera compañía a la que hizo alusión el presidente. Especializada en la fabricación y comercialización de pavimentos, *mobiliario tanto de baño como de cocina, accesorios de baño*, grifería y fachadas, fue fundada en el año 1973 por Manuel Colonques. Su sede está en Villarreal (Castellón), es una empresa líder de su sector y está asentada a nivel internacional, ya que cuenta con *970 puntos de venta* distribuidos por todo el mundo.

Entre las ciudades donde tiene presencia, se encuentran ciudades importantes como Nueva York, Milán, París y Londres. Rusia es uno de los países donde se ha establecido. Según cuenta la compañía en su página web, cuenta con un total de *mil trabajadores*.

La segunda empresa mencionada por Zelenski fue *Maxam*. Se trata de una compañía de carácter global especializada en materiales energéticos, y atiende a sectores como la *minería, obra civil, defensa y cartuchería deportiva*, en cualquier lugar del mundo. *Está asentada en más de 100 países,* y cuenta con 140 filiales en 50 países. *Por otro lado, opera en más de 100 mercados*, posee 80 plantas industriales y están empleadas unas seis mil personas, tal y como explica la compañía en su web.

Por último, se encuentra Secorbe. Esta compañía es *la* *Asociación Nacional de Fabricantes de Bienes de Equipo,* donde se integran 130 empresas, grupos industriales y cuatro asociaciones sectoriales. De esta manera, está especializada en el diseño, la fabricación, el mantenimiento, el montaje y el reciclaje de bienes de equipo. También representa a este sector ante las Administraciones Públicas. En 2019 alcanzó una facturación de 58.179 millones de euros, según especifican en su web.

*Porcelanosa refuerza su compromiso con Ucrania*

Tras las declaraciones realizadas por Volodímir Zelenski en el Congreso, Porcelanosa Grupo ha asegurado en su perfil oficial de Twitter que desde el inicio de la invasión rusa no se han iniciado transacciones nuevas con Rusia. "No se ha iniciado ningún proceso de venta nuevo, *bloqueando la totalidad de transacciones comerciales con Rusia*", comenzó la compañía.

Por otra parte, han reafirmado su compromiso con el país ucraniano. "*Porcelanosa* *ha llevado a cabo acciones dirigidas a ayudar al pueblo ucraniano*, en defensa de sus derechos humanos. Hemos realizado envíos de ayuda humanitaria, que incluían material sanitario, ropa y alimento". Ante los ataques de las tropas rusas, la compañía española ha confirmado que seguirá enviando todo el material que necesite el país ucraniano.

"Además, *debido a la invasión militar, queremos informar que continuamos y continuaremos brindando ayuda*, apoyo y amparo a ciudadanos ucranianos que no pueden regresar a su país y que se encuentran actualmente aquí", sentenció la compañía.


----------



## pepetemete (6 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Porcelanosa, Maxam y Sercobe: a qué se dedican las empresas españolas señaladas por Zelenski*
> 
> *Porcelanosa está especializada en la fabricación de cerámica al igual que Maxam con los materiales energéticos y SERCOBE con bienes de equipo.*
> 
> ...



Vamos, que le chupan la polla al monigote travesti.


----------



## Michael_Knight (6 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Zhu de, no sea ingenuo. A estas alturas Producciones Zelenksy S.A. y Time Putin Co. deben estar haciendo más películas que en Bollywood. Creo que con haber dirigido el coro de párbulos ya es suficiente cc.vv. para que te contraten de guionista.



Coño, Zhu De, a ese le metí yo en ignorados hará tres semanas o así por cansino, entre ese y un par más la verdad es que se queda el hilo medio legible, aunque eso sí, no sé qué pasa que cuanto peor les va la guerra a los rusos más putinas aparecen por el hilo a decir chorradas, es como para empezar a sospechar de que haya algo orquestado.


----------



## vettonio (6 Abr 2022)

Yo votaré a los que se propongan echar del Congreso a todos y cada uno de los que hoy se han levantado aplaudiendo al genocida.

Solo eso.


----------



## lasoziedad (6 Abr 2022)

*EEUU impide a Rusia pagar a sus acreedores desde cuentas estadounidenses*

Desde este lunes, *Estados Unidos ya no permite a Rusia pagar a sus acreedores de deuda soberana desde las cuentas que el Gobierno de Vladímir Putin mantiene abiertas en bancos estadounidenses*, tal y como ha informado hoy a Efe una fuente del Departamento del Tesoro.

"Desde ayer, el Tesoro de EE.UU. no permite ningún pago de deuda en dólares desde las cuentas del Gobierno ruso en instituciones financieras estadounidenses. *Rusia debe elegir entre gastar las valiosas reservas que le quedan en dólares, usar nuevos ingresos o ir a la bancarrota*", ha indicado la fuente del Gobierno estadounidense.

El objetivo de esta medida es *seguir quitando recursos a Moscú para financiar su invasión de Ucrania, así como generar incertidumbre y problemas para el sistema financiero ruso*, de manera que Rusia rinda cuentas por el coste humano y material de la guerra.

Desde que los rusos empezaron la invasión de Ucrania el pasado 24 de febrero, *las reservas en dólares que el Banco Central de Rusia tiene en instituciones financieras de EEUU permanecen bloqueadas*, pero sin embargo se había estado permitiendo su uso para pagar el vencimiento de cupones de deuda soberana denominada en dólares.


----------



## NPI (6 Abr 2022)

Tiene experiencia acumulada desde Siria, el profe bacterio


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Abr 2022)

Guernica fue incendiada por los rojos


Uno de los capítulos del libro Mis Mentiras Favoritas trata sobre la Guerra Civil Española. Y como complemento del mismo, estoy ab...




mismentirasfavoritasdiego.blogspot.com


----------



## Peineto (6 Abr 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Un toxicomano vendemotos hablando en el congreso y todo el mundo escuchándolo como si fuera un gurú.
> 
> Es difícil caer más bajo.




Pero no imposible...


----------



## lasoziedad (6 Abr 2022)

Están poniendo en La2 Documentos TV: "Donetsk, la batalla de Ucrania"


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> De este hilo, lo más interesante es leer las respuestas



Estos comunistas están completamente despistados, están perdidos. Defienden a Putin porque siguen identificando a Rusia como la URSS, aunque sea de forma inconsciente. Es como algo sentimental que realmente no tiene nada que ver con la realidad.
La decepción es la de los votantes de VOX, la verdadera decepción, porque es el patriotismo ruso el que se está enfrentando al globalismo. Aquí no hay ningún comunismo luchando contra el globalismo, es el nacionalismo ruso, no el comunismo. Por eso todo patriota español debe de entender a Rusia y decepcionarse miserablemente al ver como la supuesta opción patriota española le da la espalda para abrazar al régimen globalista de Kiev. Somos los "voxeros" los verdaderos traicionados, esos comunistas del tuiter són simples nostalgicos que todavía no se han enterado de nada, viven en un mundo que no existe.


----------



## El-Mano (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (6 Abr 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Quizás va a aterrizar o acaba de despegar. Las contramedidas no sirven contra ATGM´s, solo contra misiles que se guían por el calor de los motores (manpads) o los que enganchan el blanco con un radar de onda contínua, es decir, misiles antiaéreos.
> 
> Los ATGM´s suelen ser filoguiados o guiados por láser y los aviones no tienen contramedidas contra este tipo de misiles porque nadie espera que a un avión o un helicóptero lo impacte un ATGM. Los filoguiados son invulnerables al jaaming.



El Stugma por lo visto lleva guía por laser o mediante comandos utilizando una cámara infrarroja.

Contramedidas contra el laser si hay, humo, en tanques se usa desde hace tiempo, incluso existen sistemas que alertan a la tripulación cuando estan siendo "pintados" por un laser.


----------



## COVID 8M (6 Abr 2022)

@Profesor Bacterio te acabo de enviar al ignore. No porque pienses de una u otra manera sino porque sigo el hilo post a post y, sólo en el día de hoy, has publicado lo mismo tres veces.

Eso significa, o que tienes intereses o que eres tonto. Espero entiendas que no me guste leer ni a tontos ni a interesados.


----------



## pirivi-parava (6 Abr 2022)

Viendo en youtube un reportero que se introducía en Ucrania por Bielorusia al poco de empezar la guerra, me ha llamado la atención que pasaba por varios monumentos a los soldados de un pueblecillo muertos en varias campañas, la de Crimea, Afganistan... 
La mayoría hombres jóvenes sencillos que no llegaron a viejos.
Me ha despertado un poco de envidia malsana.
Aquí han muerto casi 200 y no me consta que se les haya dedicado ni una mala rotonda, pero puede ser que me equivoque.


----------



## NS 4 (6 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Efectivamente Franco y Castro se entendieron bastante bien, sabían bien donde estaba el poder. Y lo que era importante en esta vida.



Entre gallegos...hablaban el mismo idioma...


----------



## jabalino (6 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> No intentes pescar en río revuelto.
> 
> Los diputados de izquierda que se han levantado para aplaudir, no son todavía conscientes del error que han cometido.
> 
> ...



La izquierda no existe, existe el globalismo otánico y el nacionalpatriotismo


----------



## la mano negra (6 Abr 2022)

Vox me está decepcionando . Está alineándose con un monigote del globalismo más despreciable. Esto es desolador . No encuentras nada en el panorama político español mínimamente aceptable . Lo de permitir que un genocida miserable como Zelensky hable en el Congreso de los diputados de España en olor de multitudes es nauseabundo. Dan ganas de vomitar de asco.Están todos los políticos españoles comprados por las élites globalistas, de una forma u otra.


----------



## JCS (6 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> De este hilo, lo más interesante es leer las respuestas



Y además de ex simpatizantes, la somanta de palos que les están metiendo.


----------



## Me voy del foro (6 Abr 2022)

Akhmat Sila mataremos a los shaitan de bandera


----------



## Azrael_II (6 Abr 2022)

El memo da para meme


----------



## jabalino (6 Abr 2022)

VOX no hace un Orban porque le pone un puente de plata a sus infinitos enemigos y asusta a una parte del electorado borreguil. 

Estoy de acuerdo en que les faltan huevos y es repugnante su actuación, pero mientras no salga una escisión no otanista es lo que más daño le hace al globalismo pijoprogre.


----------



## Marchamaliano (6 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> El memo da para meme



La momia ya no sabe ni donde está. El negro es el gran hijo puta pero tiene carisma. La momia no, es un chiste, una parodia de lo que es USA.


----------



## Marchamaliano (6 Abr 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> VOX no hace un Orban porque le pone un puente de plata a sus infinitos enemigos y asusta a una parte del electorado borreguil.
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo en que les faltan huevos y es repugnante su actuación, pero mientras no salga una escisión no otanista es lo que más daño le hace al globalismo pijoprogre.



Estupendo, pues los va a votar la puta madre de Zelenski porque yo no.


----------



## JAGGER (6 Abr 2022)

Comparto mi post de febrero, cuando todos le daban 48 hs de vida a Ucrania. No por soberbia sino para que se comprenda que USA sólo apoya un país cuando ve que su pueblo y su ejército tiene la debida determinación. Pasó con Israel, que luchó por su independencia en total soledad, ahora pasa con Ucrania.




__





Guerra en Ucrania XV


es la hora v.. Los chechenos en vehículos militares marcados con V , que se dirigían hacia Ucrania, no parecían ser un relleno. Escriben que Ramzan Kadyrov prometió 5000 dólares por el jefe de cada combatiente del Batallón Nacional, 20 000 por un vehículo de combate de infantería y 30 000 por...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Peineto (6 Abr 2022)

VittorioValencia dijo:


> Se estan pasado 3 telediarios. Sancionaran a USA que importa petroleo de Rusia. Han perdido la cabeza.




La burocracia europeda nunca ha tenido cabeza, sino intereses propios y ajenos a los intereses de Europa. Desde el inicio no fue sino una mala copia entre el Presidium de la URSS y el Soviet Supremo. Hacieno lo mismo obtendrán los mismos resultados. Que conste.


----------



## Guaguei (6 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> #MARIUPOL: oficiales militares de #Francia, #Alemania, #Reino Unido y #Suecia se encuentran actualmente en el territorio del complejo industrial de #Azovstal y solicitan a las fuerzas de #Rusia que les otorguen un corredor verde para evacuar. (según el periodista alemán #Vladimirov).



Una cosa importante que preguntarse seria desde cuando llevan alli, pero ninguna respuesta es buena
si llevaban alli antes del conflicto y quedaron atrapados sin salida por el mar negro y con los cielos cerrados, malo, malisimo, que estaban haciendo o planeando en ucrania que no es ni otan antes del conflicto

si llegaron empezado el conflito malisimo tambien

yo pienso que llevan de antes del conflicto, llevan mucho alli, ya habia roces de buques y maniobras y provocaciones en el mar negro mucho antes del conflicto

Ucrania no es otan, no es normal


----------



## Azote87 (6 Abr 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Estupendo, pues los va a votar la puta madre de Zelenski porque yo no.



Tranquilo no hace falta que los votes ya te chupan la sangre a impuestos hagas lo que hagas


----------



## pemebe (6 Abr 2022)

JCS dijo:


> Y además de ex simpatizantes, la somanta de palos que les están metiendo.



Este me ha hecho gracia


----------



## jabalino (6 Abr 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Estupendo, pues los va a votar la puta madre de Zelenski porque yo no.



Muy bien, pues a tragar PPSOEDEMOS hasta el fin de los tiempos. Solo por ver biliar a los mismos que bilian con Putin y Orban a mí me compensa. Han movido la ventana de Overton en muchos temas. En este les pierde el cálculo electoral. Una vez perdida toda esperanza o te aferras a esto o ya me dirás qué haces.

Te aseguro que hay un sector orbanista muy amplio en VOX, pero están callados como perras.


----------



## Marchamaliano (6 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> Una cosa importante que preguntarse seria desde cuando llevan alli, pero ninguna respuesta es buena
> si llevaban alli antes del conflicto y quedaron atrapados sin salida por el mar negro y con los cielos cerrados, malo, malisimo, que estaban haciendo o planeando en ucrania que no es ni otan antes del conflicto
> 
> si llegaron empezado el conflito malisimo tambien
> ...



Pues claro que estaban allí antes, estaban adiestrando a los nazis mientras veían películas de netflix donde hablaban de que los nazis eran malísimos. Unos sinvergüenzas, como sus putos amos.


----------



## Marchamaliano (6 Abr 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> Muy bien, pues a tragar PPSOEDEMOS hasta el fin de los tiempos. Solo por ver biliar a los mismos que bilian con Putin y Orban a mí me compensa. Han movido la ventana de Overton en muchos temas. En este les pierde el cálculo electoral. Una vez perdida toda esperanza o te aferras a esto o ya me dirás qué haces.
> 
> Te aseguro que hay un sector orbanista muy amplio en VOX, pero están callados como perras.



Mira, después de esto piensas que VOX va a ser la alternativa de algo, o va a hacer algo me alegro por ti. Ya tengo claro que son otra puta basura a sueldo.


----------



## LIRDISM (6 Abr 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Quizás va a aterrizar o acaba de despegar. Las contramedidas no sirven contra ATGM´s, solo contra misiles que se guían por el calor de los motores (manpads) o los que enganchan el blanco con un radar de onda contínua, es decir, misiles antiaéreos.
> 
> Los ATGM´s suelen ser filoguiados o guiados por láser y los aviones no tienen contramedidas contra este tipo de misiles porque nadie espera que a un avión o un helicóptero lo impacte un ATGM. Los filoguiados son invulnerables al jaaming.



Los guiados por láser, los t-90 si tienen contramedidas contra láser, el shtorad y los Merkava no sé porque un helicóptero no, y el mejor helicóptero ruso y no sé, como han permitido que se les acerquen a su base aérea. De todas maneras , el Ka-52 y el T-90 tienen contramedidas automáticas, si detectan algo, sus propios sistemas actúan pero en Siria ya se han visto T-90 que no hicieron nada contra misiles. El mi-28 destruido hace unos días, tampoco actuaron las contramedidas, o le dispararon muy de cerca o era otro tipo de sistema, no sé si será el nuevo sistema antiaéreo británico semi-portátil que les prometieron, en lugar de un Stinger o grail.


----------



## Bishop (6 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . Autoridades de Lugansk acusan a militares ucranianos de haber detonado cisternas con sustancias químicas durante la retirada de una ciudad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bufff... qué horror. Hay que tratar por todos los medios de no respirar esos vapores nitrosos. Eso a pelo te destroza los pulmones. La "suerte" es que conforme el viento vaya diluyendo la nube, cada vez la hará menos peligrosa al ir bajando la concentración. Pero tela, tela de todas formas...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## luisgarciaredondo (6 Abr 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> Muy bien, pues a tragar PPSOEDEMOS hasta el fin de los tiempos. Solo por ver biliar a los mismos que bilian con Putin y Orban a mí me compensa. Han movido la ventana de Overton en muchos temas. En este les pierde el cálculo electoral. Una vez perdida toda esperanza o te aferras a esto o ya me dirás qué haces.
> 
> Te aseguro que hay un sector orbanista muy amplio en VOX, pero están callados como perras.



Es como ya he dicho hoy el "síndrome del 20%".

Por primera vez piensan que pueden ganar realmente unas generales aunque sea por la mínima.

Eso les empuja creo yo a adoptar un perfil mucho más "presidenciable" en todos aquellos temas que no consideran parte esencial de su programa.

De todas formas deberían andarse con mucho ojo en este tema de Ucrania, aunque solo fuese por darse cuenta de quien tienen al lado.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (6 Abr 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Los guiados por láser, los t-90 si tienen contramedidas contra láser, el shtorad y los Merkava no sé porque un helicóptero no, y el mejor helicóptero ruso y no sé, como han permitido que se les acerquen a su base aérea. De todas maneras , el Ka-52 y el T-90 tienen contramedidas automáticas, si detectan algo, sus propios sistemas actúan pero en Siria ya se han visto T-90 que no hicieron nada contra misiles. El mi-28 destruido hace unos días, tampoco actuaron las contramedidas, o le dispararon muy de cerca o era otro tipo de sistema, no sé si será el nuevo sistema antiaéreo británico semi-portátil que les prometieron, en lugar de un Stinger o grail.




El Shtora no funcionó bien en Siria, ví muchos vídeos de carros de comabte con esos sistemas siendo golpeados por ATGM´s tipo Fagot o Kornet, pero eso solo lo llevan los carros de combate, no los helicópteros, porque nadie espera que a un helicóptero lo golpee un ATGM a no ser que esté posado en tierra sino un manpads o un misil antiaéreo. Para los ATGMS´s guiados por láser hay contramedidas efectivas para detectar que te está enfocando el láser pero no para noquearlo propiamente dicho.

Por otro lado hasta donde yo se aún no se ha inventado ninguna contramedida contra un ATGM filoguiado.


----------



## Guaguei (6 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Y si de ese hilo que comentaba anteriormente, lo mejor eran las respuestas, de este ya que queréis que os diga



he visto buena parte de las respuestas, no tienen precio, pero bueno al menos que les valga a estos borregos para despertar ya de una vez de la fantasia del comunismo y el fascismo que les han inoculado aqui, y se actualicen al mundo y la realidad moderna, aun les queda mucho por descubrir pero ya van viendo, que sigan a Bea Talegon que ya paso por ahi y ahora es de sobresaliente, tambien va por los fachas aunque se les ve mas despiertos


----------



## jabalino (6 Abr 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Mira, después de esto piensas que VOX va a ser la alternativa de algo, o va a hacer algo me alegro por ti. Ya tengo claro que son otra puta basura a sueldo.



Como mínimo son útiles para plantear temas que no se habían planteado hasta ahora. Lucha contra el timo climático, las leyes totalitarias de viogen y memoria democrática, la barbarie educativa... Que luego en esto se caguen... Pues vale, muestra costuras. Pero prefiero un VOX más transversal con 130 escaños que uno que solo nos guste a nosotros con 20. Y con este tema que nos ocupa elijo ponerme las pinzas y seguir la evolución.

Y no olvide que el sector piomoísta sigue creciendo. Y ese sector defiende neutralidad y antianglosionismo.


----------



## No al NOM (6 Abr 2022)

Cesar Vidal en directo hablando de Rusofobia


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## crocodile (6 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Yo que los rusos los entregaba a los chechenos para que charlen amigablemente con ellos.


----------



## Castellano (6 Abr 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> Como mínimo son útiles para plantear temas que no se habían planteado hasta ahora. Lucha contra el timo climático, las leyes totalitarias de viogen y memoria democrática, la barbarie educativa... Que luego en esto se caguen... Pues vale, muestra costuras. *Pero prefiero un VOX más transversal con 130 escaños que uno que solo nos guste a nosotros con 20. *Y con este tema que nos ocupa elijo ponerme las pinzas y seguir la evolución.
> 
> Y no olvide que el sector piomoísta sigue creciendo. Y ese sector defiende neutralidad y antianglosionismo.



Para eso ya estaba y está el PP


----------



## jabalino (6 Abr 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Para eso ya estaba y está el PP



El PP era consenso progre en educación, leyes de memoria, leyes de violencia de género, inmigración y un larguísimo etcétera.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (6 Abr 2022)

Es un tipo asqueroso a sueldo de la otan desde hace años que anda jodiendo por el foro


----------



## crocodile (6 Abr 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> Como mínimo son útiles para plantear temas que no se habían planteado hasta ahora. Lucha contra el timo climático, las leyes totalitarias de viogen y memoria democrática, la barbarie educativa... Que luego en esto se caguen... Pues vale, muestra costuras. Pero prefiero un VOX más transversal con 130 escaños que uno que solo nos guste a nosotros con 20. Y con este tema que nos ocupa elijo ponerme las pinzas y seguir la evolución.
> 
> Y no olvide que el sector piomoísta sigue creciendo. Y ese sector defiende neutralidad y antianglosionismo.



Ya me di de baja del partido, VOX TRAIDORES A EUROPA Y A ESPAÑA.


----------



## alnitak (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Castellano (6 Abr 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> El PP era consenso progre en educación, leyes de memoria, leyes de violencia de género, inmigración y un larguísimo etcétera.



VOX poco a poco va entrando por el aro.
En CyL poco a poco lo van demostrando, apenas se diferencian del PP, de hecho están metiendo cargos intermedios provenientes del PP rajoyano


----------



## jabalino (6 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ya me di de baja del partido, VOX TRAIDORES A EUROPA Y A ESPAÑA.



Y ahora qué? Entiendo por lo que te leo que tienes un vínculo fuerte con Rusia y comprendo tu decisión, pero si perdemos la esperanza de VOX, aunque sea para ver rabiar progres, no salimos de la depresión hasta el 2030.

Yo también me siento decepcionado, pero al felicitar sin complejos a Orban he visto un brote verde.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (6 Abr 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> Como mínimo son útiles para plantear temas que no se habían planteado hasta ahora. Lucha contra el timo climático, las leyes totalitarias de viogen y memoria democrática, la barbarie educativa... Que luego en esto se caguen... Pues vale, muestra costuras. Pero prefiero un VOX más transversal con 130 escaños que uno que solo nos guste a nosotros con 20. Y con este tema que nos ocupa elijo ponerme las pinzas y seguir la evolución.
> 
> Y no olvide que el sector piomoísta sigue creciendo. Y ese sector defiende neutralidad y antianglosionismo.



Exacto.

A mi tampoco me está gustando la postura de VOX en este asunto. Pero tengo que reconocer que lo que pase o deje de pasar en Ucrania NO es una prioridad en España.

Si esto realmente sirve, y esperemos que así sea porque si no menuda cagada, para pillar más diputados e imponer políticas contundentes en España en contra del progresismo zelenskiano, yo también haré de tripas corazón.

Pero QUE NO ABUSEN. Porque hasta yo tengo un límite.


----------



## Castellano (6 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Yo que los rusos los entregaba a los chechenos para que charlen amigablemente con ellos.



Hay que ser civilizados, que se los lleven hasta el Kremlin, para que Putin los reciba públicamente en esa mesa larga para su propio escarnio.

Y ahí retenidos hasta que acabe la guerra, o se les intercambie por algo de valor


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Abr 2022)

23:2305/04/2022
*MÁS DEL 90% DE LOS UCRANIANOS APOYAN EL INGRESO EN LA UE.* Una encuesta del grupo sociológico Rating realizada a finales de marzo indica que el 91% de los ucranianos apoya a día de hoy una posible adhesión de Ucrania a la Unión Europea. El apoyo al ingreso en la UE no ha hecho más que subir en los sondeos: antes de la invasión rusa era del 68%. La mayoría de los encuestados (56%) considera que Ucrania será miembro de la UE en menos de dos años, mientras que el 23% cree que el país ingresará en unos cinco años.

21:5305/04/2022
*PAGOS*. Desde este lunes, Estados Unidos ya no permite a Rusia pagar a sus acreedores de deuda soberana desde las cuentas que el Gobierno de Vladímir Putin mantiene abiertas en bancos estadounidenses, informó hoy a Efe una fuente del Departamento del Tesoro. "Desde ayer, el Tesoro de EE.UU. no permite ningún pago de deuda en dólares desde las cuentas del Gobierno ruso en instituciones financieras estadounidenses. Rusia debe elegir entre gastar las valiosas reservas que le quedan en dólares, usar nuevos ingresos o ir a la bancarrota", indicó la fuente del Gobierno estadounidense. El objetivo de esta medida es seguir quitando recursos a Moscú para financiar su invasión de Ucrania, así como generar incertidumbre y problemas para el sistema financiero ruso, de manera que Rusia rinda cuentas por el coste humano y material de la guerra.


21:4305/04/2022
*PORTUGAL*. El Gobierno de Portugal ha declarado 'persona non grata' a diez empleados de la Embajada rusa en Lisboa por llevar a cabo actividades "contrarias a la seguridad nacional", y les ha concedido diez días para abandonar el país. El Ministerio de Exteriores portugués ha emitido este martes un comunicado, recogido por la agencia de noticias Lusa, en el que explica que el encargado de la cartera diplomática, Joao Gomes, ha notificado esta decisión al embajador ruso en Lisboa, Mijail Kaminin, esta misma tarde.


----------



## Fmercury1980 (6 Abr 2022)

El periodista Patrick Lancaster, a la entrada del Azovstal, en Mariúpol:


----------



## piru (6 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Cesar Vidal en directo hablando de Rusofobia




Quien le ha visto y quien le ve. Ahora se va a hacer fan de M Elvira Roca, cuando la puso a caldo por Imperiofobia.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (6 Abr 2022)

Vox felicita a Orbán: "Seguiremos forjando la Europa de las naciones y libertades frente al proyecto fallido de progres y globalistas"


Vox ha felicitado al presidente de Hungría, Viktor Orbán, <a href="https://www.eldiario.es/internacional/primeros-sondeos-dan-victoria-viktor-orban-hungria_1_8886280.html" target="_blank" data-mrf-recirculation="links-noticia">tras lograr su cuarto mandato consecutivo en el país</a> en una...




www.eldiario.es





Y Orban ya sabemos que dice en todo este asunto.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Hermericus (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (6 Abr 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> El periodista Patrick Lancaster, a la entrada del Azovstal, en Mariúpol:



Con dos cojonazos toreros, eso es un PERIODISTA y todo lo demás pura mierda.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Marchamaliano (6 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Con dos cojonazos toreros, eso es un PERIODISTA y todo lo demás pura mierda.



No todos los anglos van a ser unos hijos de puta. Un tipo con dos cojones pero bien gordos.


----------



## crocodile (6 Abr 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> Y ahora qué? Entiendo por lo que te leo que tienes un vínculo fuerte con Rusia y comprendo tu decisión, pero si perdemos la esperanza de VOX, aunque sea para ver rabiar progres, no salimos de la depresión hasta el 2030.
> 
> Yo también me siento decepcionado, pero al felicitar sin complejos a Orban he visto un brote verde.



Con este movimiento me han demostrado que es todo fachada, son un PP2 , podrían haber adoptado la postura de perfil de Orban pero no, han ido al frente de la rusofobia y el otanismo radical, son disidencia controlada.


----------



## Castellano (6 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Empiezo a estar hasta las pelotas de este gobierno de shoshos:



Cualquier persona con criterio votante de VOX o de UP, en las próximas elecciones se tiene que quedar en casa. Eso o creamos un partido transversal patriota

De los votantes del PP y del PSOE, no espero nada, pues están y seguirán tan contentos con la OTAN y la traición a España y Europa por parte de estos vendidos a USA


----------



## crocodile (6 Abr 2022)

El comisario Roman Saponkov escribe:

Gente, todo está en orden en Kherson. Ya he dejado de prestar atención a estos rellenos, pero miro a mis compañeros ha pasado toda una serie de mensajes. Es solo que si se refuta cada relleno de Arestovich, nos convertiremos en una rama de la propaganda ucraniana.

En Kherson, se está trabajando sin problemas para establecer el poder ruso. Están echando a los alcaldes de la administración pro-ucraniana, poniendo a los suyos, limpiando a los agentes de la SBU. Tenemos pensamientos sobre cómo obtener el rublo ruso más rápido, estamos trabajando para eliminar la escasez de productos básicos y alimentos, nos estamos comunicando con los suministros de alimentos a la Federación Rusa desde Kherson.

La campaña de siembra se interrumpió, casi con certeza, pero esto es culpa de la parte ucraniana, porque los agricultores están intimidados y no quieren comprar combustible diesel ruso y cooperar con las autoridades rusas, porque. por ello, según las leyes ucranianas, se enfrentan a 15 años de prisión. En general, me parece que Zelensky está haciendo todo lo posible para crear una hambruna en Ucrania. Pero este es un tema para un post aparte.


----------



## No al NOM (6 Abr 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> El periodista Patrick Lancaster, a la entrada del Azovstal, en Mariúpol:



Terrible, pensar que esas personas si no es por los rusos hubieran muerto poco a poco, como los 22.000 desde 2014. Y miradlos cómo siguen sin nada y con manchas de los fuegos, están como en Níger.


Hoy aplaudiendo todo el Congreso al que ha matado y permitido esto, hijos de puta. Dudo que esto quede así, ahora vienen las fosas que van a encontrar los rusos en Donbass


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Abr 2022)

Don Luriio dijo:


> Es que zelensky ilegalizó el partido comunista, los de IU posiblemente estarían en la cárcel en Ucrania. Aquí todo dios cortocircuita


----------



## Castellano (6 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El comisario Roman Saponkov escribe:
> 
> Gente, todo está en orden en Kherson. Ya he dejado de prestar atención a estos rellenos, pero miro a mis compañeros ha pasado toda una serie de mensajes. Es solo que si se refuta cada relleno de Arestovich, nos convertiremos en una rama de la propaganda ucraniana.
> 
> ...



Eso se arregla declarando la anexión oficial de las zonas conquistadas.

Pero jugando a la ambigüedad cualquiera se arriesga, para que luego te puedan dejar tirado como a los prorrusos de Bucha, y encima te den matarile los ucronazis para utilizarte como carne de cañón televisiva


----------



## Lego. (6 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Estos comunistas están completamente despistados, están perdidos. Defienden a Putin porque siguen identificando a Rusia como la URSS, aunque sea de forma inconsciente. Es como algo sentimental que realmente no tiene nada que ver con la realidad.
> La decepción es la de los votantes de VOX, la verdadera decepción, porque es el patriotismo ruso el que se está enfrentando al globalismo. Aquí no hay ningún comunismo luchando contra el globalismo, es el nacionalismo ruso, no el comunismo. Por eso todo patriota español debe de entender a Rusia y decepcionarse miserablemente al ver como la supuesta opción patriota española le da la espalda para abrazar al régimen globalista de Kiev. Somos los "voxeros" los verdaderos traicionados, esos comunistas del tuiter són simples nostalgicos que todavía no se han enterado de nada, viven en un mundo que no existe.



No sé... Lumbreras como Garzón o la Inane sí que pueden estar así de espongiformes, pero no creo que sean la mayoría.

Yo creo que es más bien por el tic anti-americano que por el pro-soviético o comunista. Y como los americanos se han empeñado a fondo en darles la razón, pues ahora resulta que esa obsesión es acertada. Como lo del reloj parado.


----------



## crocodile (6 Abr 2022)

Z Informes de la milicia Novorossiya (DNR, LNR, Ucrania, Guerra):
Todos los detenidos fueron puestos en libertad, ¡gracias por su apoyo y publicidad!

Estamos seguros que si no fuera por la extensa discusión en medios y blogs, nos hubiésemos mantenido en las mazmorras por mucho más tiempo, y no se sabe cómo hubiera terminado todo.

No vamos a poner freno a la deshonra que se ha producido e intentaremos comprobar la legalidad de la actuación de hoy de las fuerzas de seguridad.

‼‍☠ Los residentes de Mariupol expresaron su actitud hacia los nazis y Zelensky

Los civiles culpan a los terroristas del regimiento de Azov por sus problemas, y se recomienda a Zelensky que visite Mariupol y vea con sus propios ojos los resultados de su payasada.

"¡Deseo que Zelensky viva aquí, se siente aquí y que sus hijos coman la tierra! ¡Y no como en algún lugar de Polonia con su esposa!"

‼¡Dispara al enemigo! Cerca de Donetsk, MLRS golpea a las Fuerzas Armadas en voleas

Avdiivka, Peski y Marinka, cerca de Donetsk, fueron capturadas por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y el Batallón Nacional en 2014 y se convirtieron en verdaderas fortalezas, desde donde se lleva a cabo el bombardeo de la capital de la RPD. Nuestros combatientes suprimen los puntos de tiro enemigos en estas áreas.


----------



## crocodile (6 Abr 2022)

Para mí, esta imagen es el segundo símbolo de la guerra en el Donbass: una abuela muerta en el parque cerca de la avenida Mira en Mariupol. A sus pies yace un casco alemán de Kevlar "de Azov" con el distintivo de llamada "Babai". Lo más probable es que también esté muerta. "Babay" era un microcefálico, su casco solo me cabía en la rodilla...
Detrás de la plaza paralizada por "Smerchs", una composición escultórica sobrevivió milagrosamente: "palomas de la paz", esas idiotas aves de hormigón puestas en palos de hierro. Idiota en el contexto actual. Los pájaros son visibles entre los árboles, y en estas palomas no hay rastro de astillas, aunque todo alrededor está desenrollado y picado. Hay una batalla justo detrás de Mira Avenue, ¡qué ironía! Los soldados se sentaron detrás de los bloques de hormigón que bloqueaban la calle y no volvieron a sobresalir: la avenida Mira estaba bajo fuego...

Dmitri Steshin


----------



## crocodile (6 Abr 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Eso se arregla declarando la anexión oficial de las zonas conquistadas.
> 
> Pero jugando a la ambigüedad cualquiera se arriesga, para que luego te puedan dejar tirado como a los prorrusos de Bucha, y encima te den matarile los ucronazis para utilizarte como carne de cañón televisiva



Correcto con la política incierta de Rusia ningun proruso va a señalarse para luego ser carne de cañon para los ukronazis


----------



## Peineto (6 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Exacto Arriondas, este es el 4º intento fallido. A ver si al final si hay algun pez gordo de los ejercitos de la Otan.
> 
> No se, a mi me parece raro, esos tipos no lideran en primera línea, y en caso de que estuvieran atrapados yo creo que emplearían esto para intentar sacarles de allí.
> 
> ...




Mataron al espíritu fantasma de Ben Laden, pues hacía tiempo que murió, si bien la película se la tragaron todos.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (6 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Yo votaré a los que se propongan echar del Congreso a todos y cada uno de los que hoy se han levantado aplaudiendo al genocida.
> 
> Solo eso.



Yo llevare una foto de Putin y un muerte a los nazis haya donde estén


----------



## Cui Bono (6 Abr 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Vox me está decepcionando . Está alineándose con un monigote del globalismo más despreciable. Esto es desolador . No encuentras nada en el panorama político español mínimamente aceptable . Lo de permitir que un genocida miserable como Zelensky hable en el Congreso de los diputados de España en olor de multitudes es nauseabundo. Dan ganas de vomitar de asco.Están todos los políticos españoles comprados por las élites globalistas, de una forma u otra.



todos los coches circulan en sentido contrario!! Y los joputas me dan luces para deslumbrarme!!


----------



## BikeroII (6 Abr 2022)

Acabo de descubrir esto. WTF?


----------



## manodura79 (6 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Con dos cojonazos toreros, eso es un PERIODISTA y todo lo demás pura mierda.



Enorme. Mis diez a ese reportero. Luego lo comparas con la legión de estómagos agradecidos que pululan por las redacciones y te quedas sin palabras. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Salamandra (6 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Con este movimiento me han demostrado que es todo fachada, son un PP2 , podrían haber adoptado la postura de perfil de Orban pero no, han ido al frente de la rusofobia y el otanismo radical, son disidencia controlada.



Más simple, en España la corrupción es la que tiene el capital y por tanto los medios. No sale nada que no pase el filtro de la corrupción, las ideas son accesorias, para todo el arco parlamentario.


----------



## Don Luriio (6 Abr 2022)

Yo votaré a VOX, aunque solos sea por ver la reacción de Bruselas. Las cosas pueden dar un giro y es mejor que nos pille con VOX en el gobierno.Van a pasar cositas seguro . Nunca se sabe


----------



## Cui Bono (6 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Los rusos son gitanacos ladrones. 
La horda, históricamente, siempre fue así. Como les pagan una mierda porque son unos arrastraos, tienes que complementar ingresos, probablemente matando gente.


----------



## Alvin Red (6 Abr 2022)

Vaya como esta foro 





__





Solo la CUP no condena la invasion de Ucrania (1%). En Forocoches es el 21% y en Burbuja el 75%. Bravo Calopez, has conseguido el foro que querias.


En la CUP se autodenominan antisistemas pero aquí hay mogollón de jubilados (más que los que pensáis) que quieren hacer la revolución que no tuvieron cojones de hacer de jóvenes. Pero es que además el hilo general del bitxo fue de lo mejor de los foros del pais sobre el tema mientras que en el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (6 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Zelensky en Bucha



Hay que reconocer que se curra los caretos.


----------



## lostsoul242 (6 Abr 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Acabo de descubrir esto. WTF?



Por eso en el Telegram de Intel Slava Z ponen banderitas de uno u otro pais cuando se refieren cosas que tienen que ver con esos paises , pero cuando son declaraciones oficiales de la OTAN o cosas que tienen que ver directamente con la OTAN les ponen la bandera arcoiris de los sodomitas .


----------



## Cui Bono (6 Abr 2022)

Te remito a mi firma: *Horde esse delenda est*


----------



## Marchamaliano (6 Abr 2022)

lostsoul242 dijo:


> Por eso en el Telegram de Intel Slava Z ponen banderitas de uno u otro pais cuando se refieren cosas que tienen que ver con esos paises , pero cuando son declaraciones oficiales de la OTAN o cosas que tienen que ver directamente con la OTAN les ponen la bandera arcoiris de los sodomitas .



Todo correcto.


----------



## xFuckoffx (6 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Con este movimiento me han demostrado que es todo fachada, son un PP2 , podrían haber adoptado la postura de perfil de Orban pero no, han ido al frente de la rusofobia y el otanismo radical, son disidencia controlada.



Eso ya se sabía de hace tiempo!!! Demasiados indicios. Desde el primer momento no ocultaban su SIONISMO radical, con todo lo que implica. Todo lo que les rodea es Marketing político que en situaciones de desafección en estos últimos años les ha beneficiado, esa muy fácil ... Pero cuando toca embarrarse de verdad y viene la Política para adultos, muestran su verdadera cara. Los que os creisteis a esta gente por la vía antiglobalista os han tomado por gilipollas.


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (6 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Vaya como esta foro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya lo tenia bastante calado al huertabici ese. Apesta a newtral, psoe etc


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (6 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Con dos cojonazos toreros, eso es un PERIODISTA y todo lo demás pura mierda.



Madre mìa, qué desastre.
Se agradecen esas imágenes reales sobre el terreno.


----------



## xFuckoffx (6 Abr 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Cualquier persona con criterio votante de VOX o de UP, en las próximas elecciones se tiene que quedar en casa. Eso o creamos un partido transversal patriota
> 
> De los votantes del PP y del PSOE, no espero nada, pues están y seguirán tan contentos con la OTAN y la traición a España y Europa por parte de estos vendidos a USA



UP después del vergonzoso día de hoy acaba ya de firmar su auténtica sentencia de muerte. Yolanda Díaz incluida... Y me alegro, es absolutamente necesaria su completa desaparición inmediata ante lo que se avecina en los próximos tiempos. Del votante de Vox no espero tanta desbandada, únicamente del sector "antiglobalista" a los cuales les han vendido la moto pero bien, pero tienen un ejército de votantes sin principios y que les suda la polla lo que pase en Ucrania. Ni siquiera saben ni dónde está en el mapa. Vox es el Sistema, yo es que alucino con gente que se haya creido que esta gente era antisistema. Son los más acérrimos amigos del dinero y se venden al mejor postor. Dinero sionista y oposición iraní por medio....

Solo 2 diputados no han asistido, ambos del PCE, y argumentando el porqué... Mientras tanto Alberto Garzon aplaudiendo como si no hubiera un mañana.


----------



## xFuckoffx (6 Abr 2022)

Don Luriio dijo:


> Yo votaré a VOX, aunque solos sea por ver la reacción de Bruselas. Las cosas pueden dar un giro y es mejor que nos pille con VOX en el gobierno.Van a pasar cositas seguro . Nunca se sabe



Bruselas encantados con VOX jajaa, menudo cacao tienes. Espérate a tu próxima decepción. Ya solo por el lugar geopolítico que ocupa España ni de coña se va a permitir lo que tú "idea de Vox" tienes en tu cabeza...


----------



## Marchamaliano (6 Abr 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> Bruselas encantados con VOX jajaa, menudo cacao tienes. Espérate a tu próxima decepción. Ya solo por el lugar geopolítico que ocupa España ni de coña se va a permitir lo que tú "idea de Vox" tienes en tu cabeza...



Somos las putas de los amos anglos. Eso sí, que no esperen que les aplauda. Y si no fuera por lo que implicaría a mi familia y la gente que quiero, ójala se los llevara a todos al infierno Putin.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (6 Abr 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Acabo de descubrir esto. WTF?



WTF?
WTF!


----------



## Don Luriio (6 Abr 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> Bruselas encantados con VOX jajaa, menudo cacao tienes. Espérate a tu próxima decepción. Ya solo por el lugar geopolítico que ocupa España ni de coña se va a permitir lo que tú "idea de Vox" tienes en tu cabeza...



Tú que sabes de mi idea de VOX. Sí, claro, Bruselas encantados con VOX y Lepen y Orban, con que ganen Lepen y VOX la UE se va a la mierda en dos días. No sabemos lo que va a durar la guerra ni lo que va a pasar dentro de unos meses o un año.


----------



## xFuckoffx (6 Abr 2022)

Don Luriio dijo:


> Tú que sabes de mi idea de VOX. Sí, claro, Bruselas encantados con VOX y Lepen y Orban, con que ganen Lepen y VOX la UE se va a la mierda en dos días.



Tienes un Cacao Cojonudo porque Abascal no es ni de coña ORBAN ni Le Pen. Estás muy verde.


----------



## Seronoser (6 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe porqué desde Rusia no se puede acceder a Burbuja?
> 
> @calopez



Esto ocurre hace más de un año…solo con vpn podemos entrar


----------



## Besarionis (6 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> Una cosa importante que preguntarse seria desde cuando llevan alli, pero ninguna respuesta es buena
> si llevaban alli antes del conflicto y quedaron atrapados sin salida por el mar negro y con los cielos cerrados, malo, malisimo, que estaban haciendo o planeando en ucrania que no es ni otan antes del conflicto
> 
> si llegaron empezado el conflito malisimo tambien
> ...



Cuánto tardaron los rusos en rodear Mariúpol desde que empezó la "operación"?


----------



## McNulty (6 Abr 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> Tienes un Cacao Cojonudo porque Abascal no es ni de coña ORBAN ni Le Pen. Estás muy verde.



Ni Vox el FN. Vox es un partido atlantista de siempre, incluso diría que bastante anglófilo. Son neoliberales a saco y proUE, cosa que en el FN francés es una mezcla dw muchas ideologías y son bastante euroescépticos. Vox es un pp 2.0, le quitas el patrioterismo de hojalata y se te queda en un partido conservador prosistema.

El discurso de que son antiglobalistas les conviene para rascar votos, pero con lo de ucrania se está viendo claramente de qué lado están. Espero que muchos voxtonticos se vayan dando cuenta de la farsa que representa Vox. Ahora mismo me merece mucho más respeto la Cup.


----------



## Seronoser (6 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> La ley creo ya está establecida en la FR. @Seronoser confírmalo



Se aprobó el decreto, pero solo para las empresas que se fueran. Y casi ninguna de ha ido.
El ejemplo otra vez es…chantatachan…Visa.

Ha dejado de operar como entidad financiera y las tarjetas ya no funcionan…pero…la empresa sigue funcionando, la han sancionado económicamente (y a su director general, con pasaporte de Rusia e Israel), le han metido 3 años de sanción personal para desarrollar cualquier puesto en Rusia. Es la temida lista negra del Banco Central Ruso.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Rovusthiano (6 Abr 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> Rusia si dice,este aumento del petróleo está en todos los medios rusos. El que no habla es USA...



Espera que faltaba la charo mayor del reino ensuciando hilos. Al ignore.


----------



## Seronoser (6 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *EE. UU. impone sanciones al mercado de red oscura rusa y al intercambio de criptomonedas*
> 20:40 || 05/04/2022



Y a las nubes y al aire  .
Están realmente desesperados.
Esto va a acabar antes de lo que pensamos


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Top5 (6 Abr 2022)

La imagen de Bucha podría estar retocada, se puede saber por la densidad de pixeles y por programas que detectan estas cosas.

Que yo sepa había un satélite espía del tamaño del Hubble (es prácticamente gemelo)... Ese puede dar mejor resolución de lo que se busca.

Resulta - y perdón por el off topic- que existen otros dos más desde el año 2012 que fueron a parar a la Nasa.

Noticia de Europa Press de ese año, no se tenía ni siquiera constancia de que existieran.

* 06/06/2012*

Regalan a la NASA dos satélites espías similares a Hubble


----------



## raptors (6 Abr 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Es un tipo asqueroso a sueldo de la otan desde hace años que anda jodiendo por el foro



Tiene varios "alias"... el es el vivo ejemplo de lo que es un "bot" creado por gUSAnia


----------



## Impresionante (6 Abr 2022)

. Porcelanosa, Maxam y Sercobe: ¿Qué negocios tienen en Rusia?

Zelenski, ha pedido este martes* durante su intervención en el Congreso de los Diputados *que las empresas españolas dejen de hacer negocios en Rusia, y ha citado a Porcelanosa, Mazam y Sercobe. "Quiero dirigirme a compañías como Maxam, Porcelanosa y otras compañías que dejen de hacer negocios con Rusia 

LOS NUEVOS NO VACUÑADOS son los anti Azov o estas empresas.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (6 Abr 2022)

16 minutos eso tardan en llegar los nukes. 

Ha sido divertido, estimados foristas. 

Despidanse de sus familiares y amigos


----------



## Simo Hayha (6 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Es un nazi disfrazado de perro.


----------



## Simo Hayha (6 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Menuda bacanal de matanzas se han dado los rusos en Bucha. Hay que hacer lo mismo con putin y su corte. Amontonarlos en la plaza roja, echarlos un bidón de gasoil por encima y prenderlos fuego vivos.


----------



## Seronoser (6 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Ah, Suecia. La superpotencia moral, desde que Pedro el Grande les aniquiló.... En Poltava.



Precioso museo súper bien cuidado por cierto.
Vas por la inhóspita Ucrania y de repente te encuentras banderas de Suecia…llamativo cuanto menos.
Espero que sigan respetando ese museo los ucras


----------



## Seronoser (6 Abr 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> El periodista Patrick Lancaster, a la entrada del Azovstal, en Mariúpol:



Este video es de obligado visionado.
Hacia mitad del vídeo sale la mejor frase:
“Los perros en esta ciudad van a estar muy gordos”…porque se están comiendo los cadaveres


----------



## Magick (6 Abr 2022)

SBU ucraniano arrestando civiles en Dnipropetrovsk.


----------



## raptors (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Magick (6 Abr 2022)

Fuentes en Mariupol informan que EE. General de Ejército Roger L. Claudier Jr., ex Jefe de Estado Mayor de EE. UU. Comando de África, fue asesinado en el campamento militar ucraniano sitiado "Azov" en Mariupol. atrapar.


----------



## Magick (6 Abr 2022)

#Rusia | n #MoD informa que en la mañana del 5 de abril de 2022 se frustró otro intento de #Ucrania | ian de evacuar tropas de Mariupol. 2 helicópteros #ucranianos Mi-8 que venían del mar fueron derribados


----------



## Tlistakel (6 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> y tú un pifiador del hijoputin......aparte de papafritas...



to-rejón base de la otan


rejon dijo:


> Coche con dos ancianos muertos dentro y una furgoneta con una pareja joven. Es matar por matar.




ya veo, esos civiles militares! Esos soldados que se desplazan en ambulancia!


----------



## Cosmopolita (6 Abr 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Los guiados por láser, los t-90 si tienen contramedidas contra láser, el shtorad y los Merkava no sé porque un helicóptero no, y el mejor helicóptero ruso y no sé, como han permitido que se les acerquen a su base aérea. De todas maneras , el Ka-52 y el T-90 tienen contramedidas automáticas, si detectan algo, sus propios sistemas actúan pero en Siria ya se han visto T-90 que no hicieron nada contra misiles. El mi-28 destruido hace unos días, tampoco actuaron las contramedidas, o le dispararon muy de cerca o era otro tipo de sistema, no sé si será el nuevo sistema antiaéreo británico semi-portátil que les prometieron, en lugar de un Stinger o grail.



Contra misil Piorun, poco tuvo que hacer. Ni todas las contramedidas le hubieran salvado.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## visaman (6 Abr 2022)

VEGANO QUIERES DARTE UN CAPRICHO Y UNA ALEGRIA

COFIDIS PRESENTA ''EL CREDITO SANDIA''

DISFRUTA COMO NUNCA DE TU SANDIA

25% t.a.e.


----------



## visaman (6 Abr 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> ¿En todo este tiempo qué han conseguido los rusos? Porque no tienen ni Mariupol. Si para tomar esa ciudad les cuesta tanto cuando la defensa son cuatro nazis, se tirarían un año y medio intentando tomar kiev



deberías ir a siria a practicar toma de ciudades, no tienes ni zorra idea


----------



## Magick (6 Abr 2022)

https://southfront.org/wp-content/plugins/fwduvp/content/video.php?path=https%3A%2F%2Fsouthfront.org%2F40-days-of-russian-strikes-on-ukraine%2F&pid=2580


----------



## visaman (6 Abr 2022)

el 40% de su ejercito aproximadamente


----------



## mazuste (6 Abr 2022)

Ya no es lo mismo.
Como no pueden derrotar política ni militarmente, se hacen necesariamente imprescindibles
y " correctos" la escenificación de montajes. Les funcionó en Yugoslavia, Libia y en Maidan. 
Pero ya los tiempos han cambiado. Ya no es tan fácil engañar a tantos por tanto tiempo...


----------



## Magick (6 Abr 2022)

Veterans Today:

*Zelensky dice que su objetivo es convertir a Ucrania en un "Gran Israel", ¿nazi como el otro?*













Desde Mil.in.ua, "La seguridad se convertirá en nuestra prioridad número uno. Ucrania se convertirá en un "Gran Israel": Z
Ucrania no se convertirá en un estado "liberal" en un futuro próximo, y las cuestiones de seguridad se convertirán en nuestra prioridad número uno, dijo Volodymyr Zelensky, presidente de Ucrania, según los informes de NV.
_“Ucrania definitivamente no será la misma por la que nos esforzamos desde el principio. Es imposible. Completamente liberal y europeo, no será así. Definitivamente se mantendrá desde la fortaleza de cada casa, cada edificio, cada persona", dijo durante su entrevista con los periodistas ucranianos._
*Según el Jefe de Estado, Ucrania se convertirá en el "Gran Israel".*
_*"Nos convertiremos en un 'Gran Israel' con nuestro propio rostro*. No nos sorprenderá si hay representantes de las Fuerzas Armadas o de la Guardia Nacional en nuestros cines y supermercados; si esos lugares tuvieran personas que llevan armas. Estoy convencido de que la cuestión de la seguridad será la prioridad número uno para nosotros en los próximos diez años. Estoy seguro de esto", dijo._
En febrero, mientras las fuerzas rusas se acumulaban en la frontera oriental de Ucrania, Zelensky estaba ocupado con la aprobación de una ley para prohibir el antisemitismo y castigar a los condenados por violar la amplia definición de antisemitismo de la Alianza Internacional para el Recuerdo del Holocausto con multas y penas de prisión de cinco a ocho años.





Zelensky Says His Goal is to Turn Ukraine Into a ‘Greater Israel’ – Nazi like the other one? – Veterans Today | Military Foreign Affairs Policy Journal for Clandestine Services


----------



## mazuste (6 Abr 2022)

El presidente del Estado Mayor Conjunto, el general Mark Milley, 
admite que las sanciones a Rusia nunca tuvieron como objetivo 
disuadir la invasión y sólo sirvieron para imponer costes.


----------



## mazuste (6 Abr 2022)

El ex líder del Partido Socialista de Ucrania, Ilya Kiva dijo que la historia en Bucha fue planeada
y preparada de antemano por la contrainteligencia de Ucrania, con la ayuda del MI6 británico

*

La gente es realmente estúpida, leo los comentarios y simplemente no tengo palabras, y una vez más les digo, 
la información oficial: Toda la historia en Bucha fue preparada y planeada de antemano por el SBU y el MI6. 
Llegaron por la mañana temprano, acordonaron la zona, esparcieron los cadáveres y luego enviaron a los 
periodistas allí. Por eso ese payaso de Zelensky incluso volvió. Para despertar el interés de la prensa 
internacional por la supuesta tragedia, pero todo es una pura falsedad. ¿Por qué no se produjo una situación 
semejante en otras zonas? No entienden que fue un montaje previo, que debía despertar la agresión y el odio 
en ustedes en primer lugar. Pero no se produjo.*


----------



## visaman (6 Abr 2022)

The_unknown dijo:


> Gran parte del pueblo ruso es pobre pobre. Pero eso a nosotros nos debería dar igual.
> Uno debe pensar en la gente de su país primero.
> 
> Que en Europa del Este la gente pase hambre o muera no es muy diferente de lo que pasa en Oriente Medio.
> ...



na tranquilo lo único que no va a subir incluso puede bajar es el Índice de Polvos Percutidos.

preveo camellos de prozac y ansiolíticos pronto.


----------



## alnitak (6 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



pero que payaaadas hay que leer ... ucrania es un pozo de mierda

esto es una ciudad rusa en los urales yekaterinburg


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Abr 2022)

*Situación!!*


----------



## Magick (6 Abr 2022)

*Un hombre muere al chocar contra la embajada rusa en la capital rumana












Man dies crashing car into Russian embassy in Romanian capital


BUCHAREST (Reuters) - A driver died ramming his car into the gate of the Russian embassy in Bucharest early on Wednesday, police in the Romanian capital said in a statement. A video recorded before firefighters arrived showed the front of the car in flames as it remained wedged in the gate. It...




www.swissinfo.ch




*


----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

«¿Sois de Vostok? ¿De Donetsk?»


Artículo Original: Dmitry Steshin / Komsomolskaya Pravda La cabeza de puente ocupada por Azov en Mariupol encoge inexorablemente. El lunes por la mañana, el comando de la RPD informó de que “casi t…




slavyangrad.es











«¿Sois de Vostok? ¿De Donetsk?»


06/04/2022

Artículo Original: Dmitry Steshin / Komsomolskaya Pravda


La cabeza de puente ocupada por Azov en Mariupol encoge inexorablemente. El lunes por la mañana, el comando de la RPD informó de que “casi todo el centro de la ciudad está controlado”. El enemigo ha sido apretado al máximo posible, pero aún no van a desistir. En Azovstal, los nazis han elegido su táctica: las principales fuerzas han tomado refugio en los talleres y sótanos y los grupos móviles han lanzado alarmantes golpes e incluso han contraatacado en la parte más densa de zona residencial del distrito de la margen izquierda.

Mis compañeros de reconocimiento aéreo lo confirman: “Ayer pasamos todo el día sobre Azovstal. Créeme, no vimos a una sola persona en la superficie durante toda la grabación, todo el mundo está a cubierto. Pero la batalla en el edificio fue fiera. ¿Por qué hemos venido a ayudar en el asalto de Azovstal? Su operador resultó herido por una explosión de un lanzagranadas y recibió heridas de metralla justo en la cara. Los nazis luchan duro, está bien que ya no les quede artillería, pero armas ligeras tienen todas las que quieran. No tienen miedo de luchar, incluso lo buscan”.

“¿Y los nuestros?”

“Los nuestros han cambiado mucho en un mes, me refiero a los reclutas. Cuando conocí a una panda de estos chavales perdidos con esos cascos de champiñón en febrero… Solo me hacían una pregunta: ‘¿Ahora puedo disparar a los _ucros_?’. De ellos han emergido soldados, se han formado grupos enteros de asalto con los más valientes. La unidad ya está en la guerra”.

Podía escucharles perfectamente luchar. A nuestra derecha, a quinientos metros, estaban disparando con tanta fuerza que las balas perdidas volaban sobre nosotros. El grupo de limpieza estaba avanzando por las calles paralelas en dirección a Azovstal. La tarea era retirar todas las armas, marcar todos los proyectiles sin explotar y recopilar toda la documentación, como lo explicó el comandante, “relacionada con el periodo del Estado ucraniano”. Detener personas sospechosas, eliminar saboteadores. Nadie lo dijo abiertamente, pero todos sabían que existía la posibilidad de que soldados de Azov luchando en los barrios colindantes pudieran atacarnos en cualquier momento.

Nuestro blindado, un viejo BTR-70 vino a buscarnos en un lugar señalado, una gasolinera detrás del edifico de nueve pisos quemado por el que el batallón Vostok luchó durante casi un mes. El único refugio en muchos metros a la redonda. Un proyectil impactó en la gasolinera. A juzgar por la dirección, fue desde Mariupol y ahora todo está patas arriba. Los soldados, protegiéndose del viento helado, pasaron por delante de la caja, miles de monedas de grivna desperdigadas por el suelo, y nadie se molestó en agacharse a recoger ninguna, aunque había un botín decente que recoger. La grivna ha abandonado estos lugares completamente, se ha convertido en un símbolo del sangriento “Estado ucraniano” y no un medio de pago. Así es como entendí la imagen.

Tuvimos que esperar otros diez minutos mientras la ingeniería limpiaba el camino para nuestro blindado. Los _azovtsi_ bloqueó esta entrada a la ciudad con un camión lleno de losas de cemento. Dispararon a sus ruedas y el camión ardió durante la batalla. El _ingeniero_ movió la barrera sin dificultad. El camino al barrio residencial estaba abierto. También ha sufrido mucho: hay tumbas en las cunetas y jardines, viviendas dañadas o derribadas. En medio de esta pesadilla, docenas de personas caminaban a alguna parte con bolsas y carros. Los soldados chechenos han abierto un almacén en un supermercado y han empezado a distribuir comida a la población. Según cuenta la población, les ha sorprendido la actitud amable de los chechenos con los _pacíficos _[мирняк]. Por cierto, esa palabra es una de esas que se usaban en aquellas guerras chechenas. Por una extraña coincidencia, es la “generación de la guerra” la que ha venido de Chechenia a la operación especial en la zona de Mariupol y esta coincidencia temporal tiene mucho sentido.

Es en estas operaciones de _barrido_ cuando se entiende quién eres para esta gente: ocupante o liberador. Esa es la _sociología del frente_. El mayor veterano del grupo, directamente: “Hola, milicia de la RPD, permítame que inspeccione la casa y el sótano”. Al marchar, nos disculpamos por las molestias. Hubo exactamente dos incidentes incómodos. No dejaron pasar y hubo que usar la _llave universal_, una barra de metal, para abrir la valla. Como compensación por la cerradura rota, generosamente entregaron una pila de cigarrillos al dueño. Y casi disparan a alguien que se apresuraba a nosotros para traer las llaves de las casas cerradas.

Se daba el alto a los hombres jóvenes en busca de tatuajes nazis en el torso y en las piernas. Pero de forma educada. Y siempre nos desearon que volvamos a casa vivos, con la victoria y pronto.

A veces la radio ladró: retrasó el avance del grupo, nos habíamos adelantado. El sol calentaba y nos sentamos en el asfalto caliente bajo una pared de piedra. Sobre nuestras cabezas volaba el dron que preparaba nuestra aproximación a Azovstal. Rugía la batalla en la calle paralela e incluso volaron un par de proyectiles un par de veces. Nuestros artilleros habían hecho algo mal.

La abuela Olya sacó la cabeza desde la valla: “Hijos, dejad que os dé un poco de té, la tetera está hirviendo”.

Sabemos que hay que transportar el agua tres kilómetros hasta aquí, así que firmemente nos negamos al regalo. La mujer nos cuenta cómo ha sido la vida con Azov en el pueblo: “Tenían un tanquista, una basura, todo el pueblo le odiaba. Por la mañana, se levantaba, se lavaba la cara, arrancaba el tanque e iba a dar una vuelta a demoler casas. Una a una. Si no le gustaba algo de la casa, se paraba, apuntaba y disparaba. No sé por qué nos odiaba tanto”.

Avanzamos y en una casa rica con dos coches y cuatro niños escondidos en el sótano no rechazamos el café. A cambio, dibujé un mapa sobre cómo salir de Mariupol por carreteras seguras para ellos.

En la siguiente cada hubo una terrible sorpresa. Había explotado un proyectil y el dueño estaba enterrado en el jardín. Encontraron su documentación: “Orden del atamán de los Cosacos ucranianos” como teniente. Los cosacos de Mariupol eran nacionalistas en tiempos anteriores a la guerra, pero encuentro difícil comentar sobre esta terrible historia.

En la siguiente vivienda, encontramos un caro maletín con documentos. A juzgar por los papeles, el hombre se las arregló para servir en el Ejército Ucraniano, después obtener la ciudadanía rusa y volver al Ejército Ucraniano con un nuevo contrato. El líder del grupo, _Kamaz, _niega con la cabeza: “Qué tío más listo. Y deja los papeles a la vista como prueba”.

El resultado del barrido impresiona: de los cientos de casas revisadas, solo dos personas pueden ser reconocidas como defensoras de las autoridades de Kiev. Y una vez más quedó claro por qué Ucrania ha tratado tan mal a Mariupol: para ella, viven allí _enemigos_, _sovok_, _separ_.

Esperamos a nuestro blindado al lado de un garaje destruido. Dentro, como un planetario, el sol atraviesa los agujeros que ha dejado la metralla. En el garaje encontramos tres docenas de matrículas y un uniforme militar nuevo con insignias del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania (SBU).

Se aproximó cuidadosamente a nosotros un grupo de personas: un hombre, dos niños y dos mujeres. Se detuvieron a unos tres metro y el hombre empezó a hablarnos en ucraniano. No contestamos, no dijimos nada, solo esperamos a ver qué pasaba. Nos interesó. Mi amigo, que abandonó Poltava hace ocho años, empezaba a arder por dentro. Él y yo estábamos sentados en la misma caja de munición y podía sentir que se movía.

Entonces una mujer levantó los brazos y señaló nuestras insignias: “¡Chicos! ¿Sois de Vostok? ¿De Donetsk?”. Confesamos, por supuesto. El hombre dejó de romperse la lengua con el ucraniano y comentó como pidiendo perdón: “Pensábamos que erais de Azov. No sabemos nada, no hemos salido del refugio hasta hoy. Estábamos esperando a que llegarais, todos estaban esperando aquí”. La mujer explicó que el garaje pertenecía a un joven oficial del SBU que huyó en febrero. Pero las matrículas se quedaron aquí como resto de su actividad favorita: traficar con coches robados. El garaje realmente está lleno de piezas.

“Podemos ir a este edificio de nueve pisos para intentar recuperar los documentos de los niños? ¿Hay personal militar ahí?”

“Lo hay. Chechenos. Pero no les temáis. Explicadles la situación. Han sobrevivido a una guerra igual. Lo entenderán y os ayudarán”.


----------



## Impresionante (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## visaman (6 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> El AGM 183 ARRW es el mismo concepto que el Kinzhal, no tiene nada de novedoso utilizar un misil balístico y lanzarlo desde un avión.
> 
> Y de Game Changer no tiene nada, 1.600 Kms de alcance a Mach 20. Compare eso con lo que ya hace el Avangarde que si esta operativo y que además ha superado todas las pruebas, sin fallos, ni ridículos.
> 
> Monsieur Theilard, no dudo que EEUU se esta poniendo las pilas en el tema hipersónico pero ahora mismo reconozca que estamos viviendo un momento Sputnik.



cual es le cacharro mas molon que has visto últimamente en materia de armamento


----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

Y son presa fácil de los países con misiles. Uno de los motivos por los que no atacan Irán.
Irán les hizo una demostración en una base de Irak.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (6 Abr 2022)

Después de los combates, poco a poco, regresa la tranquilidad a Mariupol…ahora toca reconstruir…


----------



## crocodile (6 Abr 2022)

Flipante Lavrov.

Sergey Lavrov hizo una serie de declaraciones importantes:

— Occidente, inflando la histeria en torno al video falso sobre Bucha, está tratando de interrumpir las negociaciones entre la Federación Rusa y Ucrania, cuando se han logrado avances en Estambul

— La provocación en Bucha ocurrió cuando Ucrania por primera vez puso sobre el papel posibles disposiciones pacíficas, incluso sobre Crimea.

— Rusia está lista para trabajar honesta y consistentemente en la mesa de negociaciones con Ucrania

— La desescalada sobre el terreno tras las conversaciones con Ucrania en Estambul fue un gesto de buena voluntad de Rusia.

– Si Ucrania continúa negándose a discutir la desnazificación (restauración de los derechos del idioma ruso) y la desmilitarización, esto no contribuirá al curso posterior del proceso de negociación.

Rusia no puede permitir que se repita el destino de los acuerdos de Minsk


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> El AGM 183 ARRW es el mismo concepto que el Kinzhal, no tiene nada de novedoso utilizar un misil balístico y lanzarlo desde un avión.
> 
> Y de Game Changer no tiene nada, 1.600 Kms de alcance a Mach 20. Compare eso con lo que ya hace el Avangarde que si esta operativo y que además ha superado todas las pruebas, sin fallos, ni ridículos.
> 
> Monsieur Theilard, no dudo que EEUU se esta poniendo las pilas en el tema hipersónico pero ahora mismo reconozca que estamos viviendo un momento Sputnik.



Te ciegan los colores. 

ARRW no es lo mismo que el Kinzhal. 
En todo caso el HAWC es el que se le parece.

El ARRW es un HGV. No tiene NADA que ver con el Kinzhal que es un misil tradicional. Un iskander aéreo. En todo caso se parece a Avangard.

Estoy seguro que esto lo sabes, no entiendo esta omisión por tu parte. 

Si, es cierto que Avangard parece operativo y el Df21 chino ya lo está y llegó antes, pero existe una notable diferencia. ARRW se lanza desde un vector aéreo. Un vector aéreo que puede ser furtivo. Si eso no es un game changer ya me dirás. 

Y yo mismo lo he dicho, por ahora es una wunderwaffen ya que no han conseguido hacerlo funcionar. Intento ser serio y no opinar como un hooligan. Otros hablan de vectores milagrosos años antes que entren en servicio.


----------



## aserejee (6 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Veterans Today:
> 
> *Zelensky dice que su objetivo es convertir a Ucrania en un "Gran Israel", ¿nazi como el otro?*
> 
> ...



si lo consiguieron en 2014 tratando desde entonces a los prorusos como a los palestinos, cambiando el sistema educativo y colonizando el este con maidaneros 
... aparte de dotarse del arma atómica, que es lo que le faltaba por hacer ?


----------



## arriqui (6 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Aquí tenéis para dejarles un mensaje de ánimo que sepan que no están solos embajada de Rusia en España
> 
> info@rusiaspain.com



El dominio rusiaspain.com embajada de rusia?

"Tel：+86.18160882326 Email：broker@juming.com rusiaspain.com This domain name is for sale. If you want to buy this domain name, please send me an offer by email. E-mail: broker@juming.com"

No se a que juegas ¿A si cuela o si no me la pela?

Este es el contacto de la embajada rusa.
C/Velázquez, 155 Madrid, 28002 Tel/Fax: (34)-91-562-22-64/97-12 embrues@mid.ru RUS


----------



## BHAN83 (6 Abr 2022)

__





Accediendo a Sputniknews.com desde el paraiso de la libertad y la democracia occidental


https://hidemy.name/en/proxy-list/countries/russian-federation/ https://5socks.net/Manual/browser_en.html No hay otra forma hoyga, con tor no lo consigo porque siempre salgo por ips de otros paises europeos donde tb esta capado sputniknews https://sputniknews.com/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## visaman (6 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> A ver qué de mierda sale de ahí. Y espero que lo puedan dejar todo bien clarito, negro sobre blanco. Que no vengan con nada de mierdas al estilo "armas de destrucción masiva de Irak", por favor. Esa resistencia numantina a toda costa y el nerviosismo en el bando ukro (y en "terceros"), desde luego que da que pensar en cosas feas.



allí en todo caso hay ukras de destrucción financiera masiva vamos caras de mantener


----------



## BHAN83 (6 Abr 2022)

https://sputniknews.com/20220406/one-dead-after-car-slams-into-gate-of-russian-embassy-in-romania-and-catches-fire-reports-say-1094516383.html



Podeis entrar? 



> *One Dead After Car Slams Into Gate of Russian Embassy in Romania and Catches Fire*
> 1 hour ago (Updated: 41 minutes ago)
> The incident comes amid escalating tensions between Moscow and Bucharest, after Romania announced the expulsion of 10 Russian diplomats earlier this week.
> A car has rammed into the gate of the Russian Embassy in the Romanian capital of Bucharest and ignited, authorities said.



El terrorismo rusofobico sponsorizado por la UE se cobra su primera victima.









Man dies crashing car into Russian embassy in Romanian capital


A driver died ramming his car into the gate of the Russian embassy in Bucharest early on Wednesday, police in the Romanian capital said in a statement.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Impresionante (6 Abr 2022)

. El embajador de Rusia en Brasil denuncia que Occidente inició "una cacería rusófoba mundial, en su obsesión por mostrar a Moscú como culpable de todo"


----------



## El-Mano (6 Abr 2022)

De la amiga de Zhun De:


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (6 Abr 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> La imagen de Bucha podría estar retocada, se puede saber por la densidad de pixeles y por programas que detectan estas cosas.
> 
> Que yo sepa había un satélite espía del tamaño del Hubble (es prácticamente gemelo)... Ese puede dar mejor resolución de lo que se busca.
> 
> ...



No lo iba a decir, pero al final habrá que hacerlo. Si alguien tiene tiempo y conocimientos, que se conecte a Copernicus y se baje las últimas imágenes de la zona. Los satélites pasan cada 5 días o así por cada área, así que debería ser posible conseguir varias imágenes de la zona (con 3-4 imágenes nos vamos 20 días para atrás). No me atrevería a decir que se vaya a ver mucho por la resolución que tiene, pero igual algo sí se ve. Aunque me da que habrá mucha nube en la imagen.

Y si alguien ya tiene hasta ganas de poner su pasta, que baje las imágenes de Pleiades, que tienen mucha más resolución (2 metros la multiespectral) y se actualizan diariamente. Con una cuenta de Sentinel Hub lo hacéis.

Que alguien lo haga, y vemos a ver...


----------



## Impresionante (6 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Aquí tenéis para dejarles un mensaje de ánimo que sepan que no están solos embajada de Rusia en España
> 
> info@rusiaspain.com



Puedes aclarar porqué has puesto ese mail?


----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo ir de misión suicida a recoger a una mierda de militar de otro país como que no lo veo. Uno va a misiones suicidas por el propio país, por Allah, y demás, pero por un mando de otro país.
> 
> No obstante, lo de los helos tratando de hacer rescates en Mariupol es raro, raro.



1º Los vasallos hacen lo que se les ordena.
2º También hay peces gordos de Azov que quieren salvar. Sería malo para la moral que los atrapasen vivos.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Abr 2022)

Por cierto, ayer solo se quedaron sentados 4 diputados con Zelenski

Los dos de la CUP, el del BNG y uno de Podemos.

El de Podemos es el secretario de estado para la agenda 2030.

Que cosas, no?


----------



## visaman (6 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> A ver como es la cosa, estan unos oficiales de la OTAN enseñando a los ucranianos a matar rusos y ahora que se han quedado atrapados y ven las orejas al lobo piden un pasillo verde para poder seguir enseñando a ucranianos a matar rusos, esta claro que los militares son reflejo de las sociedades donde habitan, porque esto que piden es de ser muy infantil.
> 
> Rusia, debería detenerlos y enseñarlos al mundo para que por lo menos parte de la opinión mundial no lobotomizada como occidente vea de que va el tema en Ucrania y que nos jugamos.



por lo menos que escriban 100000000000000000 en la pizarra ''no me meteré con Putin mi con los rusos y Rusia nunca mas''


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (6 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Por cierto, ayer solo se quedaron sentados 4 diputados con Zelenski
> 
> Los dos de la CUP, el del BNG y uno de Podemos.
> 
> ...



El de Podemos de la agenda 2030 puede que fuese el único que supiese que se cocía…


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El de Podemos de la agenda 2030 puede que fuese el único que supiese que se cocía…



Esto no lo pillo. También es cierto que aún no he tomado el primer cafe de la mañana.


----------



## vil. (6 Abr 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Cualquier persona con criterio votante de VOX o de UP, en las próximas elecciones se tiene que quedar en casa. Eso o creamos un partido transversal patriota
> 
> De los votantes del PP y del PSOE, no espero nada, pues están y seguirán tan contentos con la OTAN y la traición a España y Europa por parte de estos vendidos a USA




Creo que había un partido que se denominaba escaños en blanco... o algo por el estilo y que iba sin ningún candidato...

Hay que DESLIGITIMAR un sistema que ya no representa al votado, sino a intereses espureos... no es cuestión de no ir a votar, sino de votar y decir claramente cual es la opinión que uno tiene...

Y a MI, por lo menos me han convencido... si presentan esa candidatura será mi próximo voto, no lo dudes...

No puedo pedir a otras personas que compartan mi ideológia, pero sí puedo compartir intereses comunes y sobre todo entender que el estado de cosas en el que vivimos no es en ningún caso representativo de lo que yo pienso... y estoy convencido de que gente que piensa distinto está en mi misma posición...

Así que esta vez SI


----------



## visaman (6 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> me encanta esta chica



necesitas una limpieza sable de tu mujer y lo sabes.


----------



## NS 4 (6 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Empiezo a estar hasta las pelotas de este gobierno de shoshos:



Deberias...son traidores al pueblo español.


----------



## alnitak (6 Abr 2022)

Rusia esta hacienxo un excelente trabajo

ahora falta afianzar posicionss

rusia lleva ganados 300.000 milones de euros desde el comienzo de la operacion especial

cuanto mas dure esta operacion mas ruina para europa y mayor riqueza para la gran madre rusia


----------



## alnitak (6 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> necesitas una limpieza sable de tu mujer y lo sabes.


----------



## BHAN83 (6 Abr 2022)

*Rusia comienza a cobrar forzosamente la multa de casi $24 millones impuesta a Meta*

MOSCÚ (Sputnik) — Rusia comenzó a cobrar de manera forzosa la multa de unos 2.000 millones de rublos (casi 24 millones de dólares al cambio actual) a la compañía Meta Platforms (prohibida en Rusia como organización extremista) por no borrar repetidamente los contenidos ilegales, según el Servicio Federal de Alguaciles.



https://mundo.sputniknews.com/20220405/rusia-comienza-a-cobrar-forzosamente-la-multa-de-casi-24-millones-impuesta-a-meta-1124012371.html







__





Accediendo a Sputniknews.com desde el paraiso de la libertad y la democracia occidental


https://hidemy.name/en/proxy-list/countries/russian-federation/ https://5socks.net/Manual/browser_en.html No hay otra forma hoyga, con tor no lo consigo porque siempre salgo por ips de otros paises europeos donde tb esta capado sputniknews https://sputniknews.com/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## visaman (6 Abr 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Como se les ha podido escapar estas declaraciones en mitad de Antonia 3??? Me parece increible.
> 
> Lo que me esta quedando claro que en una guerra lo mejor no es cruzarse con ningun militar, sean del bando que sean. En cuanto los soldados entran en modo paranoia con la poblacion con que si eres de uno o de los otros, al final terminan matando o torturando inocentes a la mas minima sospecha.



históricamente esto lo empezó la iglesia en la cruzada cuando se tomo Jerusalén y dijeron eso de matadlos a todos que dios reconocerá a los suyos.


----------



## alnitak (6 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> necesitas una limpieza sable de tu mujer y lo sabes.




me recuerda tanto a las chicas con las que iba en autobus a ver al papa juan pablo Ii a roma y que luego me follaba de madrugada en las escaleras de el monumento a vittorio emmanuelle.. una mezcla de salvaje y saltarina por la.noche... y monja por las mañana y que llora lagrimas de aangre... buuuf


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## visaman (6 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1014848



te ah dicho que si al parecer


----------



## ProfeInsti (6 Abr 2022)

Según el último parte del Alto Mando del Ejército ucraniano, los principales esfuerzos militares rusos se centran ahora en preparar una ofensiva para establecer un control total sobre el territorio de las regiones ucranianas de *Donetsk y Lugansk*, en el este del país, y *Mariúpol.*


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## visaman (6 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



pues si gana la FALANGE ESPAÑOLA ni te cuento


----------



## chemarin (6 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Exacto.
> 
> A mi tampoco me está gustando la postura de VOX en este asunto. Pero tengo que reconocer que lo que pase o deje de pasar en Ucrania NO es una prioridad en España.
> 
> ...



Discrepo porque considero muy importante la posición que se tenga sobre si España debe de seguir las directrices de nuestros enemigos presentes y pasados (Francia, Gran Bretaña y los EEUU) o adoptar una posición de neutralidad. VOX se ha posicionado claramente con nuestros enemigos, eso para mí es imperdonable, además es un acto de sumisión al poder globalista que indica que, en el muy improbable caso de gobernar, no se atreverían realmente a enfrentarse al NOM. Analizando el comportamiento de VOX en este tema, me doy cuenta de que incluso su oposición a la LIVG es dudosa, si os fijáis su ley de violencia intrafamiliar o lo que dicen sobre las violaciones, lo que hace es endurecer las sanciones aún más y extenderlas, lo que no deja de ser una forma de enmarañar un asunto. Mal por VOX, mi voto no lo tienen ya, que tengan suerte con la borregada, porque la van a necesitar.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Teuro (6 Abr 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> La momia ya no sabe ni donde está. El negro es el gran hijo puta pero tiene carisma. La momia no, es un chiste, una parodia de lo que es USA.



Da la impresión que con Obama o Trump, Putin jamás hubiera invadido Ucrania. ¿Ha llamó Biden a Putin el mismo día de la invasión? ¿Y los días antes cuando la "inteligencia" de EEUU daba por segura la invasión?.

Al final la mala relación personal entre Biden y Putin es un factor decisivo para que se produjera la guerra.


----------



## Ardilla Roja (6 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Empiezo a estar hasta las pelotas de este gobierno de shoshos:



¿Empiezas?  Yo hace muuuchos años que estoy hasta el "shosho" de todos los lacayos mierdosos a las ordenes de washington que "trabajan" en ese edificio. Espero que cuando caigan las bombas rusas en España ese sea el primer objetivo.


----------



## Wein (6 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Según el último parte del Alto Mando del Ejército ucraniano, los principales esfuerzos militares rusos se centran ahora en preparar una ofensiva para establecer un control total sobre el territorio de las regiones ucranianas de *Donetsk y Lugansk*, en el este del país, y *Mariúpol.*



Mariupol es Donetsk.


----------



## ProfeInsti (6 Abr 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Mariupol es Donetsk.



No.
Mariupol es una ciudad del Oblast de Donestsk.


----------



## ProfeInsti (6 Abr 2022)

Ataques aéreos y explosiones en las regiones de Leópolis y Dnipropetrovsk


----------



## BHAN83 (6 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Da la impresión que con Obama o Trump, Putin jamás hubiera invadido Ucrania. ¿Ha llamó Biden a Putin el mismo día de la invasión? ¿Y los días antes cuando la "inteligencia" de EEUU daba por segura la invasión?.
> 
> Al final la mala relación personal entre Biden y Putin es un factor decisivo para que se produjera la guerra.



Te dara la impresión a ti.







Los gentiles parecen tener una predisposicion genetica a ser engañados un numero infinito de veces.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Abr 2022)

Uno que pasaba... dijo:


> No lo iba a decir, pero al final habrá que hacerlo. Si alguien tiene tiempo y conocimientos, que se conecte a Copernicus y se baje las últimas imágenes de la zona. Los satélites pasan cada 5 días o así por cada área, así que debería ser posible conseguir varias imágenes de la zona (con 3-4 imágenes nos vamos 20 días para atrás). No me atrevería a decir que se vaya a ver mucho por la resolución que tiene, pero igual algo sí se ve. Aunque me da que habrá mucha nube en la imagen.
> 
> Y si alguien ya tiene hasta ganas de poner su pasta, que baje las imágenes de Pleiades, que tienen mucha más resolución (2 metros la multiespectral) y se actualizan diariamente. Con una cuenta de Sentinel Hub lo hacéis.
> 
> Que alguien lo haga, y vemos a ver...



Gracias.

Puedes hacer una guía para tontos, hay mucha información en esas webs. 
Puedo ir mirando pero no tengo mucho tiempo, si ya sabes como funciona es un adelanto. Me interesa too por motivos laborales.

Con tiempo lo miro en profundidad. Creo que Pléyades es mucho mejor pero hay que estar muy familiarizado con esa web.


----------



## NS 4 (6 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



AMEEEEEEENNNNNNNNN...disidencia controlada para que las ovejas no asalten la tenada...y maten a los pastores.


----------



## Teuro (6 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Vaya como esta foro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorpresas da la vida. Así que la CUP es partidaria que el matón defina sus "áreas de influencia" y decida si entrar o no entrar en esa área de influencia y anexionarse territorios arbitrariamente. Curioso el pensamiento de un partido independentista que solo muestra la diarrea mental de su ideología y la levedad de sus votantes. Supongo que en el muy hipotético caso de independencia de Cataluña España se puede arrogar el derecho de decir que Tarragona es muy española, además es por donde entro el Apostol Santiago, que Barcelona la mitad de la población no es independentista y además es la segunda ciudad Española y que Lérida se parece más a Burgos que a otra cosa. Al final la republiqueta se queda en llorona y algunas huertas alrededor.


----------



## BHAN83 (6 Abr 2022)

__





La web de Sputniknews.com bloqueada en toda Europa


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/accediendo-a-sputniknews-com-desde-el-paraiso-de-la-libertad-y-la-democracia-occidental.1738257/ Es curioso que solo hayan bloqueado esa y no la web de RT (solo sus canales de youtube y rrss). Debe ser una especie de test para ver hasta donde tragan...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Teuro (6 Abr 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que se curra los caretos.



Normalmente todo el mundo suele ser competente en su profesión.


----------



## Triyuga (6 Abr 2022)

El filantropo de mierda de Soros, por todos lados:

*Algunos factores de la crisis de Ucrania: Soros, omnipresente*






Kerry Bolton*.- A pesar de las posturas morales de la OTAN, la UE y los EE.UU. de que nunca ha habido designios externos, Ucrania ha sido manipulada como una daga dirigida al corazón de Rusia. A través de la planificación externa y la financiación masiva, Ucrania fue desvinculada de su relación orgánica con Rusia.
La medida en que la red globalista ha apuntado a Rusia a través de Ucrania se puede ver fácilmente examinando los informes financieros anuales de ONGs como la National Endowment for Democracy, Open Society institutes, ad infinitum. Aquí podemos discernir el verdadero significado detrás de la retórica de que Ucrania es un brillante parangón de la «democracia», el «liberalismo» y la «sociedad abierta».
Entre ellos, los globalistas se jactan del papel que desempeñan en Ucrania. En 2016, Carl Gershman, presidente de la NED, un veterano izquierdista del tipo que acudió en masa al bando estadounidense durante la Guerra Fría, declaró que la NED había estado activa en Ucrania desde la década de 1980: «La NED estuvo allí desde el principio, alimentando las raíces activas de la sociedad civil en la década de 1980». [1]
En 2015 Gershman, al año siguiente del derrocamiento del gobierno ucraniano alineado con Rusia, escribió en World Affairs que Ucrania es fundamental para los objetivos de Estados Unidos de cercar y subvertir a Rusia, citando al estratega geopolítico Brzezinski:









Algunos factores de la crisis de Ucrania: Soros, omnipresente







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Abr 2022)

*Fortune: Rusia aumenta las ventas "secretas" de petróleo*

Después del inicio de la operación especial, varios países declararon un embargo petrolero a Rusia. Sin embargo, según la revista Fortune, hay evidencia de ventas en la sombra de los recursos energéticos rusos, y la demanda de petróleo de la Federación Rusa puede crecer, a pesar de las prohibiciones de Washington y sus aliados. 

Por lo tanto, la consultora israelí Winward, que se ocupa de los riesgos marítimos, informa que desde el inicio de la operación especial, los transpondedores de los petroleros rusos se apagan un 60 por ciento más que antes.

Estamos viendo un rápido aumento en los casos de petroleros rusos que apagan deliberadamente sus dispositivos de transmisión temporalmente para eludir las sanciones.

– dijo en una entrevista con CNN el jefe de Winward Ami Daniel.

Según la misma empresa, desde el 12 de marzo, los barcos han apagado los transpondedores 33 veces durante la semana, un 236 por ciento más que en el mismo período de 2021.

Los petroleros rusos están tratando de desaparecer del radar y alejarse de la presión de las sanciones de Occidente. Por lo tanto, Moscú exporta petróleo en secreto: según la firma de investigación Rystad Energy, dentro de las cinco semanas posteriores al inicio de una operación especial en Ucrania, se ocultaron de los radares de 1,2 a 1,5 millones de barriles de petróleo de Rusia.

Mientras tanto, según informa CNBC, se registra un aumento en el transporte de petróleo ruso a India y China, donde el oro negro de la Federación Rusa se vende con grandes descuentos.


----------



## Teuro (6 Abr 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> Tienes un Cacao Cojonudo porque Abascal no es ni de coña ORBAN ni Le Pen. Estás muy verde.



Creo que Abascal es la versión carpetovetónica de los tories británicos.


----------



## kopke (6 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Terrible, pensar que esas personas si no es por los rusos hubieran muerto poco a poco, como los 22.000 desde 2014. Y miradlos cómo siguen sin nada y con manchas de los fuegos, están como en Níger.
> 
> 
> Hoy aplaudiendo todo el Congreso al que ha matado y permitido esto, hijos de puta. Dudo que esto quede así, ahora vienen las fosas que van a encontrar los rusos en Donbass



Este periodista es un héroe. Patrick Lancaster.


----------



## ksa100 (6 Abr 2022)

¿ Dónde está Rusia ?


----------



## Simo Hayha (6 Abr 2022)

Y el premio Darwin de este año va paaaraaaa: los orcorrusos que excavaron trincheras en los suelos radiactivos de Chernovyl. El accesit honorífico se le concede a putin, por haberlo planeao tó.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (6 Abr 2022)

Mujer quemada después de ser violada en Bucha.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Abr 2022)

P.L. NEWS, el propietario del zoo parece el único cuerdo en esta guerra.

De los pocos videos agradables que veremos.


----------



## ProfeInsti (6 Abr 2022)

* Zelenski compara el ataque a Guernica con los ataques rusos.
* España expulsa a 25 diplomáticos rusos.
* Alemania, Francia, e Italia, también expulsan a diplomáticos.
* Cifran en 1.480 los civiles muertos en la invasión.
* Rusia prepara una ofensiva para tomar Donetsk y Lugansk.
* Ataques aéreos y explosiones en Leópolis y Dnipropetrovsk.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (6 Abr 2022)

Tres programas de _La Base_ sobre el periodista Pablo González, acusado de ser un espía al servicio de Rusia, sobre Ucrania y la OTAN y sobre lo acontecido en Bucha. A mi juicio de mierda, buen material de reflexión, independientemente de otras consideraciones.


Spoiler



*La Base #31 - Libertad Pablo González*


Spoiler







*La Base #34 - Ucrania y la OTAN*


Spoiler







*La Base #37 - La masacre de Bucha: distinguir la verdad de la mentira*


Spoiler


----------



## frangelico (6 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Sorpresas da la vida. Así que la CUP es partidaria que el matón defina sus "áreas de influencia" y decida si entrar o no entrar en esa área de influencia y anexionarse territorios arbitrariamente. Curioso el pensamiento de un partido independentista que solo muestra la diarrea mental de su ideología y la levedad de sus votantes. Supongo que en el muy hipotético caso de independencia de Cataluña España se puede arrogar el derecho de decir que Tarragona es muy española, además es por donde entro el Apostol Santiago, que Barcelona la mitad de la población no es independentista y además es la segunda ciudad Española y que Lérida se parece más a Burgos que a otra cosa. Al final la republiqueta se queda en llorona y algunas huertas alrededor.



Quizá es porque ellos también aspiran a un "Lebensraum" que toca a tres comunidades vecinas y a Francia.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## kelden (6 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Sorpresas da la vida. Así que la CUP es partidaria que el matón defina sus "áreas de influencia" y decida si entrar o no entrar en esa área de influencia y anexionarse territorios arbitrariamente. Curioso el pensamiento de un partido independentista que solo muestra la diarrea mental de su ideología y la levedad de sus votantes. Supongo que en el muy hipotético caso de independencia de Cataluña España se puede arrogar el derecho de decir que Tarragona es muy española, además es por donde entro el Apostol Santiago, que Barcelona la mitad de la población no es independentista y además es la segunda ciudad Española y que Lérida se parece más a Burgos que a otra cosa. Al final la republiqueta se queda en llorona y algunas huertas alrededor.



Todo ese estaría muy bien si en el mundo no hubiera matones que definen sus áreas de influencia. Lo que no puede ser es que unos matones si y otros no. O follamos todos o la puta al rio ......


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Abr 2022)

*Los drones estadounidenses para Ucrania incluirán los últimos asesinos de tanques*



PorBy
antonio capaccioAnthony Capaccio
5 de abril de 2022, 1:54 CEST5 de abril de 2022, 1:54 CESTActualizado enUpdated on5 de abril de 2022, 16:43 CEST5 de abril de 2022, 16:43 CEST



El Pentágono planea ordenar y enviar a Ucrania 10 de los aviones no tripulados Switchblade del modelo más nuevo, armados con ojivas antitanques, además de las entregas previamente anunciadas de una versión menos potente, según dos personas familiarizadas con la decisión.
Las nuevas armas Switchblade-600 son parte de $ 300 millones en asistencia militar letal anunciada por el Pentágono el viernes por la noche que se contratará directamente de la industria en lugar de extraerse de las existencias existentes, según las personas, que pidieron no identificarse discutiendo el plan. 
El secretario de Defensa, Lloyd Austin, confirmó el martes que los drones que matan tanques son parte del armamento que se envía a Ucrania. 


Biden promete $ 500 millones en ayuda para Ucrania
El inventario de la última ronda de armas que se envió a Kiev incluye "UAV como el Switchblade UAV que es un nivel más alto de tecnología pero les brinda capacidad adicional para perseguir formaciones blindadas", dijo Austin, usando un acrónimo de vehículo aéreo no tripulado. 
Guerra de Rusia en Ucrania



Al enviar mi información, acepto la Política de privacidad y los Términos de servicio .
La Casa Blanca dijo el 16 de marzo que estaba suministrando 100 drones Switchblade como parte de un paquete de armas y equipos de 800 millones de dólares tomados de los inventarios estadounidenses. Pero esos sistemas son las versiones de la "serie 300": drones de 3,3 libras (2,5 kg) diseñados para atacar personal y vehículos ligeros. Pueden volar unas seis millas (10 kilómetros) y merodear sobre un objetivo durante aproximadamente 15 minutos, según una hoja informativa producida por el fabricante, AeroVironment Inc.

El nuevo modelo de 50 libras, producido por la compañía con sede en Simi Valley, California, puede volar más de 39 kilómetros (24 millas) y holgazanear 40 minutos antes de atacar con una ojiva antiblindaje. El operador del dron utiliza un sistema de control de fuego con pantalla táctil basado en una tableta con la opción de pilotar el misil merodeador manualmente.

Leer más: EE. UU. está enviando aviones teledirigidos de bombardeo en picado a Ucrania
La primera versión del dron de bombardeo en picado ha estado en el arsenal de los comandos estadounidenses desde que fue enviado en secreto a Afganistán en 2010 para su uso contra los talibanes. Los oficiales del ejército lo han descrito como una escopeta voladora.
Los principales legisladores republicanos, incluido el representante Ken Calvert, el principal republicano en el subcomité de Asignaciones de Defensa de la Cámara de Representantes, han presionado repetidamente por el modelo de avión no tripulado antiblindaje, incluso en una carta del 24 de marzo a Austin. 
_— Con la asistencia de Roxana Tiron_
( Agrega la confirmación del secretario de defensa a partir del tercer párrafo ) .











U.S. Drones for Ukraine Will Include Latest Tank Killers


The Pentagon plans to order and send to Ukraine 10 of the newest model Switchblade drones armed with tank-busting warheads in addition to previously announced deliveries of a less powerful version, according to two people familiar with the decision.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Bulldozerbass (6 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Situación!!*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1014812
> Ver archivo adjunto 1014813








Joder, pues si que han avanzado hacia el Oeste...


----------



## Marchamaliano (6 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Fuentes en Mariupol informan que EE. General de Ejército Roger L. Claudier Jr., ex Jefe de Estado Mayor de EE. UU. Comando de África, fue asesinado en el campamento militar ucraniano sitiado "Azov" en Mariupol. atrapar.



Esto es un notición pero se confirma o es un bulo?


----------



## el ejpertoc (6 Abr 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> El periodista Patrick Lancaster, a la entrada del Azovstal, en Mariúpol:



Qué dice?


----------



## visaman (6 Abr 2022)

mas que vara ahí hace falta meter..............


----------



## bakunin2020 (6 Abr 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es el sistema de libertades que nos hemos dado. ¡Biba la democracia representativa del mundo livre y analfaveto!


----------



## porconsiguiente (6 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Por cierto, ayer solo se quedaron sentados 4 diputados con Zelenski
> 
> Los dos de la CUP, el del BNG y uno de Podemos.
> 
> ...



Se te olvida Echenique, tampoco se levantó a aplaudir.


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Abr 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> No todos los anglos van a ser unos hijos de puta. Un tipo con dos cojones pero bien gordos.



Ponerse a la vista de Azovstal es jugársela pero bien, esa fábrica estará repleta de francotiradores que a un kilómetro te pueden dar pasaporte. Vale que lleve distintivos de prensa, pero la diferencia entre la vida y la muerte a esa distancia es de menos de un milimetro. Se la ha jugado bien jugada, se ha ganado el sueldo.


----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

Eliminación de las secuelas de uno de los ataques nocturnos con misiles contra depósitos de petróleo en Ucrania. Extinción en la región de Dnipropetrovsk.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40121


----------



## Malevich (6 Abr 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> Tienes un Cacao Cojonudo porque Abascal no es ni de coña ORBAN ni Le Pen. Estás muy verde.



Coño, que Pagascal es el hijo espiritual de doña Esperanza. La mayor anglófila de España, la Thatcher española.

Convirtió los institutos madrileños en "institutos británicos" públicos para la aculturación masiva de los niños madrileños. 

El que se quiera seguir engañando es muy libre....


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

Belgorod. Trabajo matutino de defensa aérea.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40114


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (6 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Puedes hacer una guía para tontos, hay mucha información en esas webs.
> Puedo ir mirando pero no tengo mucho tiempo, si ya sabes como funciona es un adelanto. Me interesa too por motivos laborales.
> ...



Hola,

Tampoco es que yo sea lo más experto que hay, por eso necesitaría tiempo (que ahora mismo no tengo) para hacerlo. Mi recomendación es utilizar Python y la librería sentinelsat. Te dejo aquí un link a un ejemplo que yo creo que te servirá:
Cómo descargar imágenes Sentinel-2 usando Sentinelsat de Python

Te recomiendo SENTINEL-2 porque SENTINEL-1 es radar y SENTINEL-2 es óptico, así que es en el que podrás obtener imágenes (o 'productos' como los suelen llamar) que se pueden entender mejor. Lo bueno es que SENTINEL-1 es más todotiempo, pero a saber cómo interpretar cadáveres con imagen radar. Lo mismo hay algún paper por ahí, pero lo dicho, no tengo tiempo.

Si lo haces, no restrinjas por porcentaje de nubes, que sería interesante también ver si existe imagen, pero no se ve nada por las nubes. Eso también nos podría decir si es un poco fake, porque si está realmente muy nublado y con el cielo cerradísimo, obviamente, ningún satélite va a 'ver' nada. Otra cosa es que se aprecien bastantes claros, que ahí ya sería otra historia. Seguramente se podría cotejar con otros datasets para ver si el cielo estaba despejado (parece que hay algún trabajo que lo hace a partir de imágenes de Landsat 8).

Para bajar de Pleiades o de PlanetScope, habría que mirarlo. Ahí creo que habría que tirar por el European Data Cube quizá. No lo he hecho nunca. Mira, para PlanetScope parece que hay trial de 14 días y aquí dicen cómo usar su API:
How to download satellite image from planet.com using API key

Seguro que navegando por su documentación hay una forma mejor de hacerlo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Abr 2022)

*Brevemente en Izyum. A las 5 de la mañana de hoy, unidades del 20º Ejército (252 MSP, 3ª División de Fusileros Motorizados del Vístula) ocuparon la aldea de Brazhkovka, en dónde se venían librando encarnizados combates desde hacía varios días. En este momento, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas están replegando sus fuerzas y preparándose para contraatacar.*


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Abr 2022)

*Informe de Igor Konashenkov, portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, a las 10.00 horas del 6 de abril de 2022*


En la mañana del 6 de abril, misiles de alta precisión lanzados desde el aire y desde tierra destruyeron cinco instalaciones de almacenamiento de combustible y lubricantes cerca de los asentamientos de Radekhov, KAZATIN, PROSYANAYA, NIKOLAYEV y NOVOMOSKOVSK.

Estas instalaciones se utilizaban para suministrar combustible a los equipos militares de las fuerzas ucranianas en los distritos de Kharkiv, Nyakolayiv y Donbas. 

▪ Durante la noche, la aviación y las tropas de misiles rusas atacaron 24 instalaciones militares ucranianas.

Entre ellos: el sistema de misiles tierra-aire Osa-AKM, cinco depósitos logísticos, así como 11 bastiones y zonas de concentración de equipos militares de las fuerzas ucranianas.

▪ Los medios de defensa aérea rusos derribaron cuatro aviones no tripulados en las zonas de BERDYANSK, GORNYAK, Uvanske y CHERNOBAYEVKA.

Desde el inicio de la operación militar especial se han destruido un total de 125 aviones, 93 helicópteros, 407 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 227 sistemas de misiles tierra-aire, 1981 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 215 lanzacohetes múltiples, 854 piezas de artillería de campaña y morteros, y 1882 vehículos militares especiales.
#Rusia, Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Malevich (6 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El de Podemos de la agenda 2030 puede que fuese el único que supiese que se cocía…



Fue Enrique Santiago secretario general del PCE.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (6 Abr 2022)

¿Por qué Rusia está perdiendo esta guerra?


La clave para entender está en la doctrina militar soviética/rusa. Brinda contexto para los eventos actuales y ayuda a predecir futuras acciones rusas Los mapas de la Agencia Federal Rusa de Noticias muestran una retirada masiva. Aparentemente, Rusia abandonó sus...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Azrael_II (6 Abr 2022)

Twitter empieza a censurar a todas las cuentas del gobierno ruso 









Twitter moves to limit Russian government accounts


The platform has taken action to limit more than 300 Kremlin accounts, including President Putin's.



www.bbc.com





Por cierto lo de Zelenski me da mala espina, es el "nuevo holocausto" lo que esta vez el 1984 es más descarado, con la excusa de que es una victima con bastante autoridad y posición totalitaria, sabiendo que los goyim ante estas situaciones aunque sean perseguidos como los comunistas, y una vez implantada la cultura de la cancelación agachan la cabeza, el da órdenes y nosotros cumplimos .

La nueva Israel que dice Zelenski, parece te son los planes a los que el bocachancla de ha adelantado. Así como no se puede dudar del holocausto no de podrá dudar de la guerra en UCRANIA, del relato oficial, se entiende. 

Como estemos en un proceso distopico, no me extrañaría que empezarán ha salir elñn televisión héroes ucranianos, Zelenski etc, no me extrañaría que en una sesión parlamentaria europea , antes de una votación saliera el plasma de forma sorpresiva de Zelenski corrigiendo duramente a la goyetada.


Para que esto no ocurra debemos meter cizaña en uno y otro lado :.

A los peperos Vox etc hablarles de lo que ha hecho con Porcelanosa y la mención al Guernica cuando igual tendría que ser Paracuellos.

A los indepes decirles lo que hace con las Repúblicas del Donbass y la lengua rusa

A la izquierda tirando a comunista decirles lo que hace con los comunistas y lo que os pacta los nazis

A los ultraprogres lo que hacen con los gitanos .

A los progres lo rico que es y que está en los papeles de Panamá.


Lo digo en serio, bastante tenemos con el NWO, la Tele y los políticos de aquí para ahora tener a un subnormal corrupto que nos diga lo que tenemos que hacer a través de un plasma


----------



## visaman (6 Abr 2022)

vota Calopez el puede banear los demás no


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Abr 2022)

La huida de los "Azovitas" al puerto de Mariupol

A disposición del proyecto wargonzo estaba disparando desde un UAV, donde se puede ver cómo el escuadrón Azov (alrededor de 10 militantes) huye de sus posiciones en las cuadras de la ciudad de Mariupol hacia el puerto marítimo. También puedes ver que los neonazis están arrastrando a un hombre herido.

Tal imagen es omnipresente en el frente de Mariupol. Los neonazis oponen una feroz resistencia, pero retroceden en todas las áreas.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)

La prensa estatal rusa nos esta dando pistas ... Probablemente los rusos han cometido otra masacre como la de Bucha en Mikolaiv o la estan preparando, y ya estan preparando para el publico ruso con su propaganda para que piensen que fueron los propios ucranianos los que asesinaron a su gente:


----------



## BHAN83 (6 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Twitter empieza a censurar a todas las cuentas del gobierno ruso
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Israel fue el único país cuya prensa principal dijo poco más o menos que Zelensky era un jodido subnormal con sus comparaciones de sus discursos.

Los narigudos no son tan faciles de engañar y manipular como los gentiles.



https://www.jpost.com/opinion/article-700918


----------



## visaman (6 Abr 2022)

gracias a vosotros que no me ha estallado la vena, porque vaya mañanita llevo con mis jefes esto se pone cada día peor y yo lo único que quiero es tranquilidad y prejubilación


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Yomateix (6 Abr 2022)

Como son "aliados" y los "buenos" no pasa nada porque se salten por completo los derechos fundamentales. No ha hecho nada.....pero lo sigue de "cerca" Supongo que lo seguirá de cerca en los medios. Cuantas barbaridades estarán haciendo los "buenos" que interesa tapar o ni tan siquiera preguntar aunque se trate de un Español y periodista. Nunca un periodista ha importado tan poco a los propios medios.

*Pedro Sánchez asegura que el Gobierno sigue con "suma atención" el caso del periodista español detenido en Polonia*

*Pedro Sánchez* se ha expresado así en la sesión de control al Gobierno en el Congreso de los Diputados, al ser preguntado por la portavoz de *EH Bildu* en la Cámara Baja, *Mertxe Aizpurua*.

La parlamentaria de Bildu ha comenzado su intervención advirtiendo que el periodista "lleva un mes y una semana detenido en Polonia privado sus derechos más elementales" y, además, "bajo la inverosímil acusación de espionaje". "Es una situación sumamente grave", ha subrayado.

Según ha dicho *Mertxe Aizpurua*, el periodista "hasta el momento no ha podido ni contactar con su familia ni con su abogado de confianza ni siquiera se le ha entregado la correspondencia de la familia".


Y mientras Zelensky sigue culpando a empresas o a quien sea, da igual que ni sea cierto como Porcelanosa o Sercobe el sigue exigiendo y culpando a diestro y siniestro....si son capaces de culpar hasta a Cruz Roja o a Alemania......

*Maxam guarda silencio tras la mención de Zelenski a su actividad en Rusia*
*Maxam*, grupo industrial dedicado a la fabricación y comercialización de explosivos, guarda silencio y mantiene su web caída más de doce horas después de que el presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*, la citara como una de las empresas españolas que aún tiene actividad en *Rusia*.

Además de a *Maxam*, *Zelenski *aludió a *Porcelanosa *y la *Asociación Nacional de Fabricantes de Bienes de Equipo* (*Sercobe*), que sí han desmentido que en la actualidad tengan actividad comercial en *Rusia*.


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Abr 2022)

_El ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu, dio un ultimátum a los líderes de la OTAN. Dijo que es necesario detener el suministro de aviones y sistemas de defensa aérea a Ucrania, de lo contrario, "responderemos adecuadamente", dijo Shoigu. 

_


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)

a este paso Putin va a obtener lo contrario a lo que queria conseguir


----------



## Bishop (6 Abr 2022)

pgas dijo:


> putin está temblando con las nuevas sanciones de los piratas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se puede ser más estúpido e infantil. La puta cultura de la cancelación de los cojones. Ojalá llegue el día en el que podamos ver a los arquitectos de toda esta mierda woke (y todo lo que lo rodea) rendir cuentas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Abr 2022)

Uno que pasaba... dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Tampoco es que yo sea lo más experto que hay, por eso necesitaría tiempo (que ahora mismo no tengo) para hacerlo. Mi recomendación es utilizar Python y la librería sentinelsat. Te dejo aquí un link a un ejemplo que yo creo que te servirá:
> Cómo descargar imágenes Sentinel-2 usando Sentinelsat de Python
> ...



Gracias, sí, hace falta mucho tiempo, no es mi campo.

Pero en un futuro igual me ayuda, hay que estudiar las plataformas, es muy técnico.

De nuevo gracias por los apuntes.


----------



## lasoziedad (6 Abr 2022)

*Un hombre se quema a lo bonzo y estrella su coche contra la embajada rusa en Rumanía*

El conductor de un vehículo se ha *quemado este miércoles a lo bonzo y ha estrellado su coche contra la valla del perímetro del edificio de la Embajada de Rusia en Rumanía* como señal de protesta por la invasión rusa de Ucrania.

El coche se ha incendiado poco después y, según las autoridades de Bucarest, el conductor, que ha sido identificado como *Bogdan Draghich*, *ha muerto*, tal y como ha informado el diario 'Click!'.

Fuentes cercanas al asunto han revelado que el hombre *ha empotrado su coche de forma deliberada* mientras *gritaba a los agentes de seguridad de la misión diplomática*. La zona ha sido acordonada y el tráfico se encuentra suspendido en este momento.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## visaman (6 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Y a las nubes y al aire  .
> Están realmente desesperados.
> Esto va a acabar antes de lo que pensamos



lo siguiente sancionar a todo aquel que mire hable o se relacione con rusas ve preparándote y tal


----------



## Viricida (6 Abr 2022)

Los finlandeses, que son medio nazis camuflados como todos los nórdicos, mejor se están calladitos.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Zhukov (6 Abr 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Mira, después de esto piensas que VOX va a ser la alternativa de algo, o va a hacer algo me alegro por ti. Ya tengo claro que son otra puta basura a sueldo.



Tampoco te pases. A los que tenemos vínculos con Rusia nos duele esto muchísimo. Es una cerdada, pero yo me pongo en el lugar de los de VOX. Ponerse de parte de Rusia en estos momentos es suicida. Ya vieron lo que pasó con LePen en Francia. No le queda más remedio que unirse a la piara de cerdos, pero podrían haberse desmarcado mínimamente.

La realidad es como es y no como a nosotros nos gustaría que fuera. Yo siempre he tenido claro que los políticos de VOX, son eso, políticos rebotados del PP. A diferencia de los vividores profesionales de la política se han dado cuenta de que el sistema está podrido y si quieren poder tendrán que ofrecer a los votantes lo que realmente quieren. También que aunque la cúpula de VOX sean de la casta, sus votantes, sus bases y cuadros son gente que quiere otra España, no más de lo mismo.

Yo estoy seguro de que en VOX leen este foro, y nos leen, y que tenemos razón, pero el problema real no es que estemos apoyando al bando equivocado, a unos asesinos. El problema que hay que explicarle al Juan Borrego español es que esta guerra ni nos va ni nos viene. No te metas en una guerra, y menos en una de la que no vas a sacar nada.

Al cabo de otro mes Juan Borrego va a acabar harto de Ucrania cuando vea que se le va el sueldo en pagar el coche y la compra. Y si sólo fuera eso...

A mí lo que me produce angustia es que nos están arrastrando al abismo, de una guerra económica a una guerra de verdad ya queda muy poco.


A Juan y Juana Borrego les importa una mierda que los rusos nos hundan una fragata o masacren a un batallón español en Letonia. A las familias Borrego lo que les importa de verdad es perder el trabajo, o ver que el sueldo no llega. Esta semana he tenido que comprar calabacines a 5 euros el kilo, aceite de girasol a más de 3 euros la botella y no podías comprar leche en ningún sitio.

Eso es algo puntual, pero puede ser crónico. Que un día no haya pan en la panadería. Que la gente tenga que comer lentejas o patatas todos los días una semana seguida porque no haya otra cosa. Que a los nenes no les puedas comprar galletas de chocolate porque no hay.

Incluso si no hay desabastecimiento, ¿cuántas familias pueden soportar el tener que pagar la comida al doble de lo que costaba?

El tema es mucho más grave que suba el petróleo y sube todo. Es que sin gas no hay fertilizante y sin fertilizante no hay comida.

Para el próximo año podemos estar viviendo en una economía de guerra con cartillas de racionamiento, pasando frío en invierno en casa, con la electricidad y la calefacción racionadas sin estar en guerra.

¿De verdad a VOX le interesa ganar las elecciones para gestionar semejante desastre? No te digo ya estar en una verdadera guerra. Rusia puede poner de rodillas a Europa simplemente disparando misiles de crucero contra todas las refinerías europeas que hay muy pocas.

A los Borregos de este país los llevan al matadero. VOX debería escuchar a los agricultores, con las cosas de comer no se juega. Esto ya va mucho más allá de perder dinero por no poder exportar frutas a Rusia, es que ya podemos olvidarnos de comer caliente tres veces al día.


Hemos llegado al punto que pertenecer a la OTAN, e incluso a la Unión Europea y el sacrosanto euro son una pesada losa que nos impide ya no levantar cabeza si no vivir mínimamente. España debería correr a proclamar su neutralidad y volver a comerciar con Rusia antes de que empiecen los tiros, luego será ya tarde.


----------



## Bishop (6 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> El facherío desnortado es putiniano, ¡sorpresa!



El tonto y el dedo. Mirad la luna de una puta vez, cojones!


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Abr 2022)

Vergonzoso.


----------



## visaman (6 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . El embajador de Rusia en Brasil denuncia que Occidente inició "una cacería rusófoba mundial, en su obsesión por mostrar a Moscú como culpable de todo"



las gostosas muheres braisileiras nao miran ben a sr embajador ruso?


----------



## visaman (6 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Zelenski compara el ataque a Guernica con los ataques rusos.
> * España expulsa a 25 diplomáticos rusos.
> * Alemania, Francia, e Italia, también expulsan a diplomáticos.
> * Cifran en 1.480 los civiles muertos en la invasión.
> ...



falta decir ''su tabaco gracias''


----------



## MagicPep (6 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> gracias a vosotros que no me ha estallado la vena, porque vaya mañanita llevo con mis jefes esto se pone cada día peor y yo lo único que quiero es tranquilidad y prejubilación



siempre q te imagino te veo asin


----------



## Bartleby (6 Abr 2022)

Que putada los que sean de la Generación Z.


----------



## otroyomismo (6 Abr 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Lo dije hace poco y me atacaron.
> *Está documentado* como la cía lleva desde Bandera diseñando el destino de Ucrania como el Israel de Europa: una zona permanente de conflicto operada por EEUU de forma encubierta y manejada por un ejército con la cabeza comida por una misión superior (la nación y la raza).
> Estamos armando a nazis que aquí en España nos atarían a las farolas.



enlaces, please?


----------



## arriondas (6 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Tampoco te pases. A los que tenemos vínculos con Rusia nos duele esto muchísimo. Es uan cerdada, pero yo me pongo en el lugar de los de VOX. Ponerse de parte de Rusia en estos momentos es suicida. Ya vieron lo que pasó con LePen en Francia. No le queda más remedio que unirse a la piara de cerdos, pero podrían haberse desmarcado mínimamente.
> 
> La realidad es como es y no como a nosotros nos gustaría que fuera. Yo siempre he tenido claro que los políticos de VOX, son eso, políticos rebotados del PP. A diferencia de los vividores profesionales de la política se han dado cuenta de que el sistema está podrido y si quieren poder tendrán que ofrecer a los votantes lo que realmente quieren. También que aunque la cúpula de VOX sea casta, sus votantes, sus bases y cuadros son gente que quiere otra España, no más de lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Yo lo compararía un poco con el tema de los deportistas. Simon Fourcade, ex-biatleta francés y ahora entrenador de los juveniles de su país, apoyó a los biatletas rusos en los mundiales junior en EEUU; incluso improvisó una bandera rusa, para colocarla en la puerta de la cabina del equipo ruso. Fourcade considera injusto que les prohíban participar en las competiciones internacionales, que es una medida estúpida que no sirve para nada, sólo para hacerles daño; es más, dice que muchos otros en su disciplina piensan lo mismo que él... pero se lo callan. Porque con la maquinaria mediática en marcha, tienen mucho que perder; campaña de demonización, pérdida de patrocinadores, poder incluso ser apartados del equipo "por su propia seguridad", etc. No quieren quedarse sin el pan, y puedo llegar a comprenderles. Al fin y al cabo, viven de eso, y no van a correr el riesgo de quedarse fuera. Donde va Vicente...

Con más de un político imagino que sucederá lo mismo. Más de un miembro de VOX no estará de acuerdo con lo que está pasando, y con el posicionamiento del gobierno español. Pero por ahora se muerden la lengua, ya que si se mueven la maquinaria mediática caerá sobre sus cabezas, y VOX no goza de muy buena prensa en España tras años de demonización, como para echar más leña al fuego. Así que su actitud no es algo que comparta, pero como he dicho con los deportistas les comprendo.


----------



## vil. (6 Abr 2022)

MagicPep dijo:


> siempre q te imagino te veo asin



De dónde has sacado la fotografía de VISAMAN... es grave, esto es un foro y se deben mantener las identidades... ley de protección de datos mediante... 

Es que alguno no teneis perdón... a la justicia co vosotros...

Visaman, estamos contigo...


----------



## Homero+10 (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (6 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Zhu de, no sea ingenuo. A estas alturas Producciones Zelenksy S.A. y Time Putin Co. deben estar haciendo más películas que en Bollywood. Creo que con haber dirigido el coro de párbulos ya es suficiente cc.vv. para que te contraten de guionista.



No me cites para escribir semejante estupidez, sigue apoyando a los nazis como hace tu jefe Ken.


----------



## Salamandra (6 Abr 2022)

No quiero señalar ningún post pero a la luz de la información que se va poniendo en evidencia con los flecos de este hilo.

Para regenerar el sistema lo primero, más que la ideología, lo que se debe hacer para regenerar la política del país es evitar cualquier partido en el que se infiltren corruptos, no solo por la sangría que supone para el país, que también, sino porque son comprables por cualquier país con un sistema de información medio serio.

¿Creeis que el discurso del psoe sería meternos en una guerra si no tuvieran con que presionar al país?¿Por qué ha salido Pablo Iglesias del gobierno?. Pues hemos perdido el islote, la influencia en el Sahara y hemos empeorado las relaciones de Argelia sin mejorar la relación con Marruecos a pesar de todo porque nuestra ayuda es para acallar al del gas al otro lado del charco. Pero nos han doblegado. Doblegado, no por iniciativa propia de nuestros gobernantes.

Cualquiera que quiera cambiar este país deberá poner mano dura con el sistema judiccial anticorrupcíon, con la legislación anticorrupción, pasada y futura, investigar y retirar de las decisiones todo quisque con una relación con corruptelas porque se van a infiltrar y llevar una política quasi monacal.

Y por supuesto libertad de prensa y cambios en la educación para entender la política de verdad. Desde la infantil a las aulas de la tercera edad porque sólo así, con una ciudadanía responsable, se educa.

Nuestra prensa está ya comprada por medios extranjeros ¿Que esperamos que transmitan nuestros intereses o los suyos?. De alguna forma hay que trabajar, en medios alternativos, para garantizar la libertad de información, porque sin saber que estás votando tu voto no es válido más que sobre el papel. Hoy culpar al elector con la que está cayendo es ingenuo y es jugar con la fatalidad para no hacer nada.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Abr 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Como son "aliados" y los "buenos" no pasa nada porque se salten por completo los derechos fundamentales. No ha hecho nada.....pero lo sigue de "cerca" Supongo que lo seguirá de cerca en los medios. Cuantas barbaridades estarán haciendo los "buenos" que interesa tapar o ni tan siquiera preguntar aunque se trate de un Español y periodista. Nunca un periodista ha importado tan poco a los propios medios.
> 
> *Pedro Sánchez asegura que el Gobierno sigue con "suma atención" el caso del periodista español detenido en Polonia*
> 
> ...






Está claro que zelensky es un títere. 

Esta guerra económica , también es empresarial.

".....

La presencia global del grupo Maxam abarca países de África, América, Europa, Asia y Oceanía. En España, mercado tradicional de la empresa, Maxam agrupa a varias filiales dedicadas a la fabricación de toda clase de explosivos, tanto en el terreno civil como en el militar. Algunas de ellas son herederas de empresas históricas como Explosivos Alaveses (Expal), Explosivos de Burgos (EDB), Fabricaciones Extremeñas o Fabricaciones Metalúrgicas de Albacete. Fuera de España, algunas de las filiales más importantes del grupo Maxam se encuentran localizadas en países como Alemania, Reino Unido, Estados Unidos, Rusia, Kazajastán, Uzbekistán, Bolivia, Australia, etc. La minería constituye otra de las principales actividades del grupo, con diversas operaciones en Norteamérica, Bolivia, Australia o África.4 En este sentido, cabe señalar que Maxam North America ha llegado a estar entre los cinco mayores operadores mineros del mercado norteamericano.5

La sede central del grupo está situada en la ciudad española Madrid, donde se encuentran sus oficinas y la dirección.
..."



La empresa es propiedad en un 45 % de Advent International y en un 55 % de la gerencia. [3]

*Referencia [ editar ]*

*^ *"MAXAMCORP INTERNACIONAL SL" . Dun y Bradstreet . Consultado el 21 de enero de 2022 .
*^ *"Acerca de Maxam - Nuestra empresa" . Consultado el 21 de enero de 2022 .
^Saltar a:_*a *__*b*_ "Advent International y Rhône alcanzan un acuerdo para que Rhône adquiera la participación de Advent en MAXAM". MAXAM. Consultado el 21 de enero de 2022.









Maxam Explosives - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org






Descripción de la compañía: MAXAMCORP INTERNATIONAL SL está ubicada en MADRID, España y forma parte de la Industria de Fabricación de Otros Productos y Preparados Químicos. MAXAMCORP INTERNATIONAL SL tiene 134 empleados en esta ubicación y genera $ 55,45 millones en ventas (USD). (La cifra de empleados es estimativa). Hay 59 empresas en la familia empresarial de MAXAMCORP INTERNATIONAL SL.
Principal clave: GARCIA LUJAN, JUAN CARLOS Ver más contactos 
Industria: Fabricación de otros productos y preparados químicos , Fabricación de productos químicos , Fabricación , explosivos



https://www.dnb.com/business-directory/company-profiles.maxamcorp_international_sl.eccf053561496e98b13c03b3e4bcfad2.html



Rhône ya tiene su dinamita. Tal y como avanzó este periódico el pasado 27 de junio, *la firma estadounidense de 'private equity' dirigida por José Manuel Vargas, expresidente de Aena, ha comprado a Advent el 45% *de la participación en el capital social de Maxam. El valor de la operación no se ha hecho público, pero en su momento fue valorada en cerca de 1.500 millones de euros. 









Rhône Capital compra el 45% del fabricante de explosivos Maxam a Advent


El valor de la operación no se ha hecho público, pero en su momento fue valorada en cerca de 1.500 millones de euros




www.elconfidencial.com













Advent agrees to sell MAXAM - Advent International


MADRID, AUGUST 2, 2018 – Advent International and Rhône Capital today announced an agreement for Advent to sell its 45% interest in the share capital of MAXAM to investment funds affiliated with Rhône Capital (“Rhône”). MAXAM’s shareholder group, led by Chairman and CEO José F. Sánchez-Junco...




www.adventinternational.com


----------



## Impresionante (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (6 Abr 2022)

[BOOOOoooOOOOooooOOOOOOOM] TV estatal rusa COMIENZA A ADMITIR EL DESASTRE MILITAR... y que SUBESTIMARON EL SENTIMIENTO DE IDENTIDAD NACIONAL UCRANIANO


Incluso la propaganda oficial rusa admite que los rusos juzgaron mal los sentimientos de las masas en Ucrania. Creyeron erróneamente que los ucranianos son solo rusos y que la independencia de los ucranianos es simplemente una farsa. Mientras tanto, inesperadamente encontraron una amarga y...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## lasoziedad (6 Abr 2022)

*Borrell: "Desde que empezó la guerra hemos dado 35.000 millones a Putin"*

El alto representante de la Unión Europea para Asuntos Exteriores, *Josep Borrell,* dijo este miércoles que la UE ha entregado* 1.000 millones de euros a Ucrania* desde el inicio de la invasión rusa mientras que en ese tiempo *ha comprado energía a Moscú por valor de 35.000 millones de euros.*

"Hemos dado a Ucrania 1.000 millones de euros, que puede parecer mucho, pero 1.000 millones de euros es lo que damos a (el presidente ruso, Vladímir) Putin cada día", dijo Borrell en una intervención ante el pleno del Parlamento Europeo.

El jefe de la diplomacia europea se refería así a los *1.000 millones de euros procedentes del Fondo Europeo en Apoyo de la Paz *(FEAP) acordado por los Veintisiete, y que se *destinan al suministro de armas letales y otros abastecimientos a Ucrania.*

El también vicepresidente de la Comisión Europea subrayó la necesidad de "*reducir la dependencia energética" de la UE *respecto a Rusia y agregó al propuesta de Bruselas de *prohibir las importaciones de carbón como parte de un quinto paquete de sanciones que deben aprobar los países es "una parte muy pequeña de la factura".*


----------



## Azrael_II (6 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _El ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu, dio un ultimátum a los líderes de la OTAN. Dijo que es necesario detener el suministro de aviones y sistemas de defensa aérea a Ucrania, de lo contrario, "responderemos adecuadamente", dijo Shoigu.
> 
> _



Esto va por Estadios, cada vez que se sube un escalón toda la dinámica de fuerzas cambia.

Siempre pongo el ejemplo de la policía .

20.000 policías antidisturbios controlan cualquier país del mundo por muchas papeleras que quemen o barricadas hagan...

No obstante si la determinación del pueblo cambia e intentan acosarlos en su morada (paso en Cataluña) e intentar matarlos de la forma que sea (como pasó en el Maidan y en otros tantos sitios) la cosa cambia.

1 policía muerto es una crisis que hsra que la policía cargue más duro y probablemente torture...

Si tras esto mueren en un incidente 10 policías hay una crisis nacional... Si el gobierno da orden de ser más duros y la escalada sigue muriendo muchos ciudadanos..

En una emboscada mueren. 20 policías y 20 más en el resto del país .. 

Total 51 policías muertos y 300 heridos

Automáticamente la policía desaparece de las calles . Con 51 muertos y sale el ejército. Se pasa al siguiente estadiio

Ningún país del mundo aguanta 51 policías muertos en varios choques me atrevería a decir que muchos países no 10. En cambio un ejército si tiene 3 veces más esa cifra en un conflicto es decir 200 muertos es un éxito . Aunque mueran 2.000 o incluso 10.0000 los ejércitos son trituradoras de carne propia y ajena aguantan

Rusia para mí hizo una buena estrategia en la guerra de Ucrania, en Vietnam guerrearon 20 años, pero no ha salido tan bien como podía haber sido.

Ahora la OTAN ha escalado varios estadios, no nos engañemos, Ucrania tiene decenas de miles de armas anticarros y antiaviones, solo le falta aviones para ser muy superior al ejército de Rusia en Ucrania. No necesitan blindados, pueden coger automóviles y tirar al plato con los decenas de miles de armas anti tanque..
Además ahora tendrán drones sobre todo suicidas.

Rusia subirndo de Estadio puede ser superior, de hecho son muy prácticos y se adaptarán... Pero para este Estadio bajo mi cuñado punto de vista Rusia debe desde ya:

Tener miles de armas antitanque y utilizarlas/""malgastarlas""" como armas francotirsdoras para destruir simplemente individuos en edificios, coches o andando, nada de tanques.

Drones baratos de reconocimiento y suicidas. Con esto le bastaría

Pero creo que no lo va a hacer porqué a si a nosotros nos cuesta pensar que además que están diseñadas para destruir tanques se utilicen para disparar a soldados de infantería, imaginad para los generales rusos...

Por tanto :

1) acción sorpresa
2) escalada en hombres bombardeos
3) armas tácticas no tiene porqué ser de momento nucleares ...


Por ejemplo. Si en un edificio de Kiev (ya no) o en el aeropuerto de Gostomel te plantas con 200 paracaidistas armados con 100 armas antitanque 20 fracontirsdores y 80 infantería normal. Os aseguro que es una acción sorpresa y a Ucrania le costaría mucho recuperarlo. Hemos visto en Siria como los misiles antitanque pueden servir para intentar derribar helicópteros y como francotirsdores de infantería...



____________

De todas formas Rusia está haciendo lo mejor que puede en política económica y acuerdos internacionales (aunque en Pakistán les pueden montar un golpe)

Y esta atacando no solo a Ucrania sino a la ayuda de decenas de países del mundo.

Mi mensaje no es pesimista, Rusia va a conseguir sus objetivos pero no quiero ye la boda escale


----------



## Zepequenhô (6 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Un hombre se quema a lo bonzo y estrella su coche contra la embajada rusa en Rumanía*
> 
> El conductor de un vehículo se ha *quemado este miércoles a lo bonzo y ha estrellado su coche contra la valla del perímetro del edificio de la Embajada de Rusia en Rumanía* como señal de protesta por la invasión rusa de Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Este se ha tomado en serio lo de "chortinas rusas a pelito o bombonas en embajadas".


----------



## vil. (6 Abr 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> No quiero señalar ningún post pero a la luz de la información que se va poniendo en evidencia con los flecos de este hilo.
> 
> ..



Tú creo que no sabes quíen es Oso, Mastroso y Carcañoso... infórmate y luego nos cuentas qué se puede esperar...


----------



## Roedr (6 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Imágenes únicas del disparo del cañón más potente del mundo
> 
> El 2S7M Malka SAU participa actualmente en la operación especial en Ucrania. Es un cañón de artillería autopropulsado de enorme potencia. Entró en servicio en 1986 y sigue siendo uno de los cañones más potentes del mundo.
> 
> ...




Que bien nos vendría comprar unas decenas de estos a Rusia para defender C&M desde la Península. Si fueramos un país soberano compraríamos artillería de largo alcance rusa, y algunos de sus sistemas AA, para defendernos de Prisicila.


----------



## Loignorito (6 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> *La deshumanización del pueblo ruso anticipa un genocidio. España acaba de bloquear las cuentas de todos los rusos étnicos residentes!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Decía yo allá por el 2020 (y creo que antes):



> Curioso que el final de esa serie se muestre el verdadero talante de la lideresa izquierdista, psicótico y genocida, intolerante e indiferente con el dolor ajeno de aquellos que se atreven a cuestionar su autoridad o los que casualmente estén cerca. Montada sobre su dragón, aniquila sin pestañear a quien le place. Cortocircuito progre al canto.
> 
> Y ya sé que todo esto es complicado, pero poco a poco se va revelando el guión que han impuesto a las masas sigilosamente. Y es que la izquierda va a terminar siendo aún más proscrita en las décadas venideras que el mismo nazismo. Y *el mundo "civilizado", va a retornar a una etapa conservadora y ultraderechista*, reinstauradora de los valores clásicos, la familia, el honor, el sacrificio... y la indolencia frente al adversario contaminado con las ideas subversivas de la izquierda. Y buenas noches.
> 
> Fuente: *Tema mítico* : - ⚡ (HILO OFICIAL) Elecciones USA 2020 - Trump vs Biden


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Borrell: "Desde que empezó la guerra hemos dado 35.000 millones a Putin"*
> 
> El alto representante de la Unión Europea para Asuntos Exteriores, *Josep Borrell,* dijo este miércoles que la UE ha entregado* 1.000 millones de euros a Ucrania* desde el inicio de la invasión rusa mientras que en ese tiempo *ha comprado energía a Moscú por valor de 35.000 millones de euros.*
> 
> ...



Borrel reconoce quien financia realmente la guerra de Putin.

Solo los tontos y los borrachos dicen la verdad, pero ¿alguien sabe si Putin es buen jugador de ajedrez?. Yo apuesto a que es un maestro.


----------



## visaman (6 Abr 2022)

MagicPep dijo:


> siempre q te imagino te veo asin



sin bigote, pelo canoso, 40 kilos menos y mis legendarios pechotes


----------



## Casino (6 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Rusia esta hacienxo un excelente trabajo
> 
> ahora falta afianzar posicionss
> 
> ...




Rusia esta hacienxo un excelente trabajo

*Rusia esta hacienxo un excelente trabajo*

*Rusia esta hacienxo un excelente trabajo*

*Rusia esta hacienxo un excelente trabajo*


cuanto mas dure esta operacion mas ruina para europa y mayor riqueza para la gran madre rusia

*cuanto mas dure esta operacion mas ruina para europa y mayor riqueza para la gran madre rusia

cuanto mas dure esta operacion mas ruina para europa y mayor riqueza para la gran madre rusia

cuanto mas dure esta operacion mas ruina para europa y mayor riqueza para la gran madre rusia*





¿Eres de Alcoy?.
Hace muchas páginas que no veo esos mapitas de colores tan rechulones. Supongo que es parte de ese excelente trabajo que está haciendo Putinia, que bien, ¿eh?.

A ver si dura seis meses más y así Putinia puede amasar una gran fortuna.









¡GLORIA A LOS HÉROES!, ¡VIVA UCRANIA LIBRE!
¡MUERTE AL OCUPANTE!


----------



## vil. (6 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> sin bigote, pelo canoso, 40 kilos menos y mis legendarios pechotes



Lo que me sorprende de la foto, no es tanto tu aspecto, te lo digo seriamente... lo que no me pegaba contigo es el amor a la naturaleza y al ruido, esa planta en el despacho y el equipo musical... pues no, no me imaginaba eso en ti...


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Abr 2022)

Espera que pinto tu culo, el Monje cuando tiene un dia bueno, os da hasta en la geta de la Fumanal.


----------



## Zhukov (6 Abr 2022)

Para añadir algo de información al ruido, este blog está muy bien, que han vuelto a publicar desde que se reactivó la guerra. Sobre todo las historias de interés humano 

Duplica de otros sitios, pero como está en español y cuidan más las traducciones se lee mucho mejor









SLAVYANGRAD.es


Nuestra ira no tiene limites. (c) V. M. Molotov




slavyangrad.es


----------



## capitán almeida (6 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Pero no estaba recuperada ya hace 15 días?


----------



## vil. (6 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> ...
> 
> A ver si dura seis meses más y así Putinia puede amasar una gran fortuna.



A ver, digo yo, no podrías desear que fuesen un par de semanas en lugar de 6 meses!!!!!!!!!... o no lees...

Borrel dice que en apenas un par de meses les hemos dado a los rusos 35.000 minolles y a los Ucros 1.000... ni la primera creo que sea tan poco, ni la segunda se acerca mínimamente... así que pon unos 40 en total y serás conservador... en 6 meses son más de 120 más, que sumados a esos 40 harán una cifra de 200k minolles... 

Desconocozco quíen cohones se hace rico, pero quíen se está haciendo pobre... así que reza por un PAR de semanas y déjate de meses, que no estamos para semejante DISPENDIO...


----------



## Pinovski (6 Abr 2022)

[BOoOo0o0O0o0Oo0O0O0o0O0M] TV estatal rusa COMIENZA A ADMITIR EL DESASTRE MILITAR... y que SUBESTIMARON EL SENTIMIENTO DE IDENTIDAD NACIONAL UCRANIANO


Incluso la propaganda oficial rusa admite que los rusos juzgaron mal los sentimientos de las masas en Ucrania. Creyeron erróneamente que los ucranianos son solo rusos y que la independencia de los ucranianos es simplemente una farsa. Mientras tanto, inesperadamente encontraron una amarga y...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## NS 4 (6 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Vamos a ver .... VOX no es disidencia, es indigencia ética y moral. Mala gente, malas personas. El típico vecino paleto e hijoputa con el que no quieres saber nada. Los de VOX son la clase de personas que atan a las farolas a otras personas.



Es curioso...yo pensé en su día eso mismo de mugremos...

Ya solo veo sacos de mierda...


----------



## Trajanillo (6 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Que putada los que sean de la Generación Z.



Z de Zombis.


----------



## Justo Bueno (6 Abr 2022)

"Los poseídos salen de todas las grietas. Bogdan Dragic, que se estrelló hoy contra la embajada rusa en Bucarest, resultó ser el presidente de la asociación de padres, que fue condenado a 15 años de prisión por abusar sexualmente de su hijastra.
Se sospechaba que Dragic abusó de varios menores, pero solo se probó un episodio. La sentencia fue dictada por el juzgado de primera instancia, por lo que el imputado aún no había sido detenido y se encontraba prófugo. En su última publicación, Dragic escribió que él es "también ucraniano".

Luego de eso, llegó a la embajada rusa, se roció con gasolina y se estrelló contra una cerca."






Ucrania ya no existe, de Odessa a Járkov ha de ser liberado COMO MINIMO, ni salida al mar ni centrales nucleares ni NADA. Que quede un cagarro ahí en medio y le pongan el nombre que quieran, o que los polacos y demás "vecinos" se lo repartan como vean conveniente, por razones étnicas, lingüisticas o lo que sea.
Un saludo, viva Rusia, larga vida al Donbass libre de bombas, y viva Siria y su presidente Assad!!!


----------



## Loignorito (6 Abr 2022)

Es probable que les den cuartel y los dejen salir. A Rusia no le interesa meterse en el 'callejón sin salida' de aceptar que están en guerra con Europa. Otra cosa sería que fuesen militares norteamericanos, entonces sí les interesaría. Es mi humilde opinión.


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Abr 2022)

off topic, o no...


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (6 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Borrell: "Desde que empezó la guerra hemos dado 35.000 millones a Putin"*
> 
> El alto representante de la Unión Europea para Asuntos Exteriores, *Josep Borrell,* dijo este miércoles que la UE ha entregado* 1.000 millones de euros a Ucrania* desde el inicio de la invasión rusa mientras que en ese tiempo *ha comprado energía a Moscú por valor de 35.000 millones de euros.*
> 
> ...




*Y lo que es mejor los Americanos han dado un 50% mas*, porque se han liado a comprar gas y petróleo RUSO como sino hubiera mañana.

Lo que hay es un juego de intereses brutal y que los Ucranianos son los grandes perdedores, después el resto de Europa, los políticos Europeos una vez traicionando a sus pueblos.


----------



## NS 4 (6 Abr 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> VOX no hace un Orban porque le pone un puente de plata a sus infinitos enemigos y asusta a una parte del electorado borreguil.
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo en que les faltan huevos y es repugnante su actuación, pero mientras no salga una escisión no otanista es lo que más daño le hace al globalismo pijoprogre.



VOX son gladio puro...las raíces de ese partido se hunden en el liberalismo ultra y antiruso que pueda existir en USA...

Sacos de mierda...everywhere...

No hay solución sin regeneración del ciudadano...y para eso hacen falta dosis de sufrimiento, y tiempo...ahora inimaginable...pero en 2030 los que quedemos miraremos atrás y no nos lo creeremos...


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Abr 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Es probable que les den cuartel y los dejen salir. A Rusia no le interesa meterse en el 'callejón sin salida' de aceptar que están en guerra con Europa. Otra cosa sería que fuesen militares norteamericanos, entonces sí les interesaría. Es mi humilde opinión.



Al menos una exhibición en televisión dando nombres, apellidos, nacionalidad y rango, no debería de faltar. Que lo vean los chinos y el resto del mundo...

Ah! y que digan desde cuando llevan en Ucrania.


----------



## vil. (6 Abr 2022)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> "Los poseídos salen de todas las grietas. Bogdan Dragic, que se estrelló hoy contra la embajada rusa en Bucarest, resultó ser el presidente de la asociación de padres, que fue condenado a 15 años de prisión por abusar sexualmente de su hijastra.
> Se sospechaba que Dragic abusó de varios menores, pero solo se probó un episodio. La sentencia fue dictada por el juzgado de primera instancia, por lo que el imputado aún no había sido detenido y se encontraba prófugo. En su última publicación, Dragic escribió que él es "también ucraniano".
> 
> Luego de eso, llegó a la embajada rusa, se roció con gasolina y se estrelló contra una cerca."
> ...



A la peña que se declara pro-ucraniana o que quiere defender a Ucrania, ¿no se les pasa por la cabeza que su lugar no está quemándose vivos ya físicamente o con teclados sino en el frente, matando rusos???

No hay forma de entenderlos... sinceramente...


----------



## NS 4 (6 Abr 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Mira, después de esto piensas que VOX va a ser la alternativa de algo, o va a hacer algo me alegro por ti. Ya tengo claro que son otra puta basura a sueldo.



no hay tal alternativa...esto lo arreglaremos los hombres buenos...cuando la mayoría que quede en pie sean hombres buenos...

Es una constante histórica. Los buenos tiempos los crean hombres curtidos y con valores que tienen los pies en la tierra y saben diferenciar lo que es bueno y moral...y lo que no lo es.

En mi existencia anterior en el foro (BRAX), nuestro comunista hobessiano muchas veces me contestaba que no quería hablar conmigo porque yo era un moralista...

PUES BIEN...he nos aquí hobbesiano...SIN REGENERACIÓN MORAL DEL CIUDADANO NO HABRÁ REGENERACIÓN MORAL DE LAS SOCIEDADES...

Y eso se pesa en sufrimiento, en sangre...en dolor. Y requiere tiempo...


----------



## coscorron (6 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Borrell: "Desde que empezó la guerra hemos dado 35.000 millones a Putin"*
> 
> El alto representante de la Unión Europea para Asuntos Exteriores, *Josep Borrell,* dijo este miércoles que la UE ha entregado* 1.000 millones de euros a Ucrania* desde el inicio de la invasión rusa mientras que en ese tiempo *ha comprado energía a Moscú por valor de 35.000 millones de euros.*
> 
> ...



Ji,ji .. No son sus hijos los que van a pasar frio y hambre ... Si eso fuera así mediría más las consecuencias de lo que dice y pide hacer. Igual tenemos que hacer que sus hijos y nietos sean los que pasen ese frio y hambre. Que todos los politicas pongan su patrimonio al nivel de la clase media que no se va a poder permitir ciertos lujos y entonces hablamos ... Es muy fácil pedir sacrificios que a tí ni te rozan ... El nivel de hijo putismo y psicopatía de esta gente roza lo paranoico y es muy díficil comprender que hagan estas declaraciones salvo que esten bien untados por los correspondientes lobbies. De Zelensky presidente de Ucrania al que el bienestar general de su pueblo le importaba poco y en consecuencia el de los europeas aún le importa menos me lo esperaba pero de la UE les suponía un poco más de sensatez .. La UE debe desaparecer sino vela por los intereses de los ciudadanos de Europa solamente es un yugo más.

Pedir a la población que pasen hambre y frio se hace cuando no hay más remedio no para que la Chevron y las empresas de armamento USA se lo lleven crudo ...


----------



## Arraki (6 Abr 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Es probable que les den cuartel y los dejen salir. A Rusia no le interesa meterse en el 'callejón sin salida' de aceptar que están en guerra con Europa. Otra cosa sería que fuesen militares norteamericanos, entonces sí les interesaría. Es mi humilde opinión.



Tengo mis dudas sobre este tipo de informaciones, porque en Siria ya se habló de esto mismo y al final quedó en nada. Creo recordar que era en Aleppo.

Además que ese tipo de figuras a la mínima suelen salir por patas y antes de que se quedaran cercados tuvieron varios días desde el comienzo de la invasión y el asedio de la ciudad. 

La única opción sería que los Azov los hubieran cogido como rehenes y les hubieran impedido salir.


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Abr 2022)

_El primer ministro italiano estará en Argel el próximo lunes donde funcionarios argelinos e italianos estarán firmando un acuerdo estratégico y energético entre ambos países donde Argel incrementará las exportaciones de gas a Italia.

_

¿Y dónde estará Antonio Sánchez?, aplaudiendo a zelensky o visitando a Mohamed VI...


----------



## kelden (6 Abr 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> No quiero señalar ningún post pero a la luz de la información que se va poniendo en evidencia con los flecos de este hilo.
> 
> Para regenerar el sistema lo primero, más que la ideología, lo que se debe hacer para regenerar la política del país es evitar cualquier partido en el que se infiltren corruptos, no solo por la sangría que supone para el país, que también, sino porque son comprables por cualquier país con un sistema de información medio serio.
> 
> ...



No entendeis lo que es el "sistema". El sistema-mundo, ni el sistema-nación, no es algo organizado, no hay una jerarquía real de mando. El sistema es la colusión y colisión entre una serie de fuerzas sociológicas y eonómicas incompatibles entre si. Los poderes llamados fácticos, que son órganos dentro de la estructura, están cada uno a lo suyo y ni siempre encuentran entre ellos un punto en común, o un terreno de mutuo beneficio. El poder ejecutivo, lo que se suele llamar políticos (por lo visto el judicial no lo es), simplemente debería hacer política, básicamente intentar coordinar en la medida de lo posible todo ese guirigay. Obviamente ni quiere ni puede. Simplemente ningún un partido político, y como consecuencia ningún gobierno, tiene capacidad ni RRHH para poder manejarse con este monstruo de múltiples cabezas, a no ser una cosa como el PCCh con 80 millones de afiliados y comisarios en cada WC.

Nuestro sistema es incontrolable, tiene vida propia. Es el caos institucionalizado pilotado por los más mediocres.


----------



## coscorron (6 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _El primer ministro italiano estará en Argel el próximo lunes donde funcionarios argelinos e italianos estarán firmando un acuerdo estratégico y energético entre ambos países donde Argel incrementará las exportaciones de gas a Italia.
> 
> _
> 
> ¿Y dónde estará Antonio Sánchez?, aplaudiendo a zelensky o visitando a Mohamed VI...



En el camino de una cosa a la otra ... Que ocurre ???? Que Italia sigue sin reconocer el plan de Marruecos para la autonomía del Sahara y en consecuencia Argelia le suministra a buen precio??? Incluso Italia tiene mas independencia que nosotros que somos perrito falderos ...

Draghi se desmarca de Sánchez en el Sáhara y sitúa a Italia como cliente preferente para Argelia en el gas

Cuando comparemos la inflación italiana y española entenderemos que Italia supo defender su industria de lujo de las sanciones y su sector energetica mientras que a nosotros nos dijeron que seríamos un "hub" de gas licuado que nadie comprará mientras haya gas de gasoducto entrando a través de Italia y nos pegamos un enorme tiro en el pie para mejorar nuestras relaciones con Marruecos que siempre acaba tensandolas al final hagamos lo que hagamos y con los que no deberíamos tener relaciones ya ...


----------



## Teuro (6 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Todo ese estaría muy bien si en el mundo no hubiera matones que definen sus áreas de influencia. Lo que no puede ser es que unos matones si y otros no. O follamos todos o la puta al rio ......



Pues ya sabes el secreto: 

Ejército de Pancho Villa.
5.000 cabezas nucleares.
Misiles Balísticos Intercontinentales.
Y a chulear a todos.






Nuestro amado líder, propietario del foro, siempre mirando hacia la izquierda.


----------



## Salamandra (6 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Tú creo que no sabes quíen es Oso, Mastroso y Carcañoso... infórmate y luego nos cuentas qué se puede esperar...



Si te refieres a foreros, me la pela, yo soy de los de la verdad es la verdad la diga Argamenón o su porquero. Pero si que me gusta saber quien me dice las cosas, así que si me informas, encantado.

Estamos en un tema de la guerra de Ucrania y yo "en este parlamento" votaré junto a cualquiera que me de información sobre la prensa censurada y preferentemente que esté en contra de la intervención de mi país en esta guerra hasta que me convenzan que es necesaria, cosa que dudo.


----------



## Teuro (6 Abr 2022)

porconsiguiente dijo:


> Se te olvida Echenique, tampoco se levantó a aplaudir.



Algunos sois muy malos ...


----------



## El Exterminador (6 Abr 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Mujer quemada después de ser violada en Bucha.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1014863



Mismos métodos de lo que hacían el batallón tornado en lugansk y los Azov en los sótanos de mariupol...


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Abr 2022)

La campaña de ataques estratégicos que está llevando a cabo Rusia ahora, ¿no debería de haber sido hecha en primer lugar?.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (6 Abr 2022)

Hungría considera pagar los suministros de gas de Rusia en rublos: Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores húngaro


----------



## magufone (6 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Al menos una exhibición en televisión dando nombres, apellidos, nacionalidad y rango, no debería de faltar. Que lo vean los chinos y el resto del mundo...
> 
> Ah! y que digan desde cuando llevan en Ucrania.



Que los atrapen, que de rueda de prensa con ellos, y enviados a sus casas con lacito despues de que todo el mundo lo vea seria lo deseable


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## coscorron (6 Abr 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> Mismos métodos de lo que hacían el batallón tornado en lugansk y los Azov en los sótanos de mariupol...



El ejercito de EEUU cometió crimenes de guerra atroces en Vietnam durante la guerra de Vietnam como por ejemplo la famosísima matanza de May Lai ...




Investigaciones en la ONU ??? Sanciones internacionales ?? Por no haber no hubo nada más que un condenado a tres años de arresto domiciliario. Es sólo un ejemplo. 
Yo no se lo que ha ocurrido en Bucha ni se quien es responsable pero tengo clara una cosa, sea lo que sea que ha ocurrido se esta instrumentalizando para alargar el conflicto y seguir justificando el envío de armas. Unos los matarón y otros aprovechan los cadaveres para hacer politica y no se quien me da más asco.


----------



## magufone (6 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> La campaña de ataques estratégicos que está llevando a cabo Rusia ahora, ¿no debería de haber sido hecha en primer lugar?.



Es posible que esperaran a ver la reacción de los ucranianos antes de lanzarse a destruir ese tipo de instalaciones que no solo hacen daño a la estructura militar?


----------



## kelden (6 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Pues ya sabes el secreto:
> 
> Ejército de Pancho Villa.
> 5.000 cabezas nucleares.
> ...



Siempre ha sido así. Los que tienen el garrote les dicen que hacer a los que no lo tienen. Lo que no tiene pies ni cabeza es lo tuyo: unos garrotes güenos, otros malísimos.


----------



## vil. (6 Abr 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Si te refieres a foreros, me la pela, yo soy de los de la verdad es la verdad la diga Argamenón o su porquero. Pero si que me gusta saber quien me dice las cosas, así que si me informas, encantado.
> 
> Estamos en un tema de la guerra de Ucrania y yo "en este parlamento" votaré junto a cualquiera que me de información sobre la prensa censurada y preferentemente que esté en contra de la intervención de mi país en esta guerra hasta que me convenzan que es necesaria, cosa que dudo.



Internet es tu amiga... 

Respondía a tu post... quizás fuese maravilloso todo lo que en él dices, pero... 

La gente no suele saber que la Mafia italiana ampara su historia en esos señores, por cierto, españoles... y tampoco conoce mucha de esa historia de la mafia italiana y como y porqué en España esa mafia no existe o simplemente no mata, que existir sí existe...


----------



## magufone (6 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> El ejercito de EEUU cometió crimenes de guerra atroces en Vietnam durante la guerra de Vietnam como por ejemplo la famosísima matanza de May Lai ...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1014966
> 
> ...



Pues una investigación independiente seria perfectamente posible, pero hay que hacerla ahora. Y que caiga quien caiga.
Ya veremos como no va a haber nada de eso.


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Abr 2022)

El coche se deforma y no puedes abrir la puerta.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (6 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Es posible que esperaran a ver la reacción de los ucranianos antes de lanzarse a destruir ese tipo de instalaciones que no solo hacen daño a la estructura militar?



La movilidad del ejercito ucraniano en las primeras semanas de guerra ha costado muchas vidas rusas. Los otánicos es algo que hacen bien bajo mi punto de vista. Primero ataques estrategicos junto a asegurar la superioridad aérea, y luego campaña terrestre. Aquí yo veo cierto caos por parte rusa.

Una tapa de tocineta bien grasienta...


----------



## Salamandra (6 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Internet es tu amiga...
> 
> Respondía a tu post... quizás fuese maravilloso todo lo que en él dices, pero...
> 
> La gente no suele saber que la Mafia italiana ampara su historia en esos señores, por cierto, españoles... y tampoco conoce mucha de esa historia de la mafia italiana y como y porqué en España esa mafia no existe o simplemente no mata, que existir sí existe...



Ummm,en es una fuente. Pero si se pudiese acceder a un internet en el que se cambie la historia cada dos días mejor. se empieza a ver el trabajo a gran escala de borrar determinada info, incluso antes de esta guerra.

Por casualidades de Me hubiese gustado un libro de historia, aunque pasase como en España, que de nuestros esclavos en las colonias mucho no se estudiaba


----------



## Liquamen (6 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


>



Pues qué raro que tenga que ser Putin personalmente el que dé la orden de retirar las tropas tratándose de una "finta" que siempre había sido parte del plan.


----------



## Seronoser (6 Abr 2022)

por cierto que ayer el Manchester City se volvió a arrodillar antes del partido de champions.

El atlético no. Ni el arbitro


----------



## visaman (6 Abr 2022)

están pasando cosas extrañas últimamente, ayer mismamente aparco en un pueblo de la sierra de Madrid donde vivo y veo un coche rojo aparcado al lado con una pegatina en la puerta del conductor con los símbolos masónicos en dorado y no , no era un potente deportivo era un KIA de lo mas normal, tiempos extraños estos


----------



## coscorron (6 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> La movilidad del ejercito ucraniano en las primeras semanas de guerra ha costado muchas vidas rusas. Los otánicos es algo que hacen bien bajo mi punto de vista. Primero ataques estrategicos junto a asegurar la superioridad aérea, y luego campaña terrestre. Aquí yo veo cierto caos por parte rusa.
> 
> Una tapa de tocineta bien grasienta...



Si te interesa el tema militar y la estrategia, tactica y tal pues es muy interesante lo que esta ocurriendo pero hay que tener clara una cosa ... Poco importa lo que ocurra sobre el terreno porque incluso aunque Rusia hubiera ocupado toda Ucrania en un par de horas la situación politica sería igual y sobre todo tu situación económica sería la misma y seguramente incluso sin guerra. Esto no iba de Ucrania esto va de que EEUU esta cobrandole a Europa sus impuestos para evitar su declive y Europa (la UE) lo permite y no sabemos muy bien porque. Que vamos a ganar de todo este asunto los ciudadanos?? Pues nada y los ciudadanos americanos tampoco pero unos cuantos si van a ganar y mucho a consta del empobrecimiento de esos ciudadano.


----------



## vil. (6 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> La movilidad del ejercito ucraniano en las primeras semanas de guerra ha costado muchas vidas rusas. Los otánicos es algo que hacen bien bajo mi punto de vista. Primero ataques estrategicos junto a asegurar la superioridad aérea, y luego campaña terrestre. Aquí yo veo cierto caos por parte rusa.
> 
> Una tapa de tocineta bien grasienta...



Y mira que lo digo una y otra vez; yo de estrategia militar no sé un pimiento... pero de economía algo y por tanto...

En Siria fue lo mismo... en el mismo momento que los costes económicos, financieros y físicos sean destruidos, el TERRITORIO cae por su propio peso...

En lo tocante a Ucrania, los ejércitos entrenados y mandados por mandos otánicos no son a mi modo de ver INUTILES... pero tienen una enorme dependencia de la ENERGIA y la VELOCIDAD (donde son inmensamente efectivos)... lo rusos simplemente fijan posiciones defensivas y dejan amplios espacios dónde el enemigo se vea obligado a extender de manera brutal sus sistemas de logística, ESPECIALMENTE EL CARBURANTE... con paciencia y sin freno, con el dominio aereo mayormente, van DESCABEZANDO esos sistemas de logística, con ello FIJAN sobre el terreno al enemigo y le quitan la velocidad, a partir de ahí con más tiempo y paciencia lo aniquilan, dejándolo en la práctica sin asistencia logística...

Al final la conquista del terreno es INEVITABLE... 

Mira las líneas de abastecimiento rusas, cercanas y nada extendidas... a la defensiva e intentando proteger ante todo esa LOGISTICA... mira las de los Ucranianos y los ataques constantes de los rusos a los tanques de combustible...

Es una sangría... 

La guerra no la ganan JAMAS, ni los aviones, ni siquiera los tanques y poco los soldados... la ganan mayormente los camiones...


----------



## rejon (6 Abr 2022)

La OTAN parece haberle perdido el miedo a las amenazas del hijoPutin y esta armando muy en serio al ejercito de Ucrania, aqui no esta todo dicho.


----------



## Zhukov (6 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Pero comenta algo coño. Que muchos no tenemos Twitter o el que tiene se lo han bloqueado, como le pasó a mi amigo 

¿Imagino que dicen que la masacre de Bucha fue falsa o no pudo ser el ejército ruso?


Por aportar algo esto que he leído:

Del frente en Artemovsk

"El número total de la agrupación ucraniana cercada es de aproximadamente 100 mil personas. Los batallones nacionales "Aidar" y "Donbass" (prohibidos en la Federación Rusa) tomaron posiciones en las fronteras distantes, y los reclutas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que están cavando trincheras con los residentes locales (dicen que fueron forzados), fueron arrastrados a la línea del frente.

Entre el personal militar ucraniano, ha aparecido una opinión de que los batallones nacionalistas "Aidar" y "Donbass" ocupan posiciones relativamente seguras como "destacamentos de barrera", y los reclutas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron enviados a la matanza como carne de cañón para misiles, artillería, "Solntsepeki" (lanzamisiles incendiarios)del ejército ruso.

Parece que durante la fase activa de la ofensiva, los reclutas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están condenados a muerte, incluso si aceptan la batalla, incluso si intentan retirarse, bajo el aluvión de nacionalistas.

Los civiles tampoco son liberados ni mantenidos en asentamientos, no se les permite repostar combustible y sus automóviles son requisados (se los llevan).

Hay muchas razones para creer que el equipo de Zelensky está preparando el terreno para nuevas pruebas de los "ultrajes" del ejército ruso: montañas de cadáveres de reclutas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y civiles que en realidad son rehenes.

Las fuerzas principales, los batallones de nacionalistas, al parecer, están siendo protegidos. Hay razones para creer que los soldados ucranianos ordinarios entienden la ejecución preparada para ellos y algunos de ellos salvan sus vidas al rendirse, ya que 267 soldados ucranianos del Batallón de Infantería de Marina 503 se rindieron el 4 de abril.”


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Abr 2022)

TK Zvezda informa que el Distrito Este de Mariupol ha sido completamente despejado de terroristas de Azov.

Hoy estaremos allí y veremos con nuestros propios ojos

@anna_news @akimapachev @diza_donbass


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Abr 2022)

Como resultado de un ataque con misiles, una empresa en Novomoskovsk fue destruida.

Quemó 6 tanques para combustibles y lubricantes. El fuego se extendió a 500 m².

Significativamente brilló ...

@anna_news @akimapachev @diza_donbass


----------



## bigmaller (6 Abr 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> comprando voluntades con vil metal.



Que mas quisieran ellos que fuera metal... .


----------



## rejon (6 Abr 2022)

Liquamen dijo:


> Pues qué raro que tenga que ser Putin personalmente el que dé la orden de retirar las tropas tratándose de una "finta" que siempre había sido parte del plan.



Esos soldados son terroristas. El ejército ruso está desprestigiado ante todos.

El prestigio de la Rusia del hijoPutin es cero.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (6 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



me lo creo, los de maxar ya han publicado antes alguna fotografía del conflicto con intención de engañar.


----------



## NoRTH (6 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Y mira que lo digo una y otra vez; yo de estrategia militar no sé un pimiento... pero de economía algo y por tanto...
> 
> En Siria fue lo mismo... en el mismo momento que los costes económicos, financieros y físicos sean destruidos, el TERRITORIO cae por su propio peso...
> 
> ...



recuerdo cuando en Siria reventaron una hilera inmensa de transporte de combustible en el Norte del Pais 

aquello debio ser el infierno en la tierra


----------



## Azrael_II (6 Abr 2022)

Me ha sorprendido mucho la similitud, lo he probado personalmente y si tuviéramos una foto a la misma distancia y misma posición no es que parezca si hijo es que parecen la misma persona. Da hasta mal rollo



¿Zelenski es el hijo de Soros? Parecen la misma persona


Mirad esta imagen

Ver archivo adjunto 1014992


Y aquí solapando las caras con una opacidad del 51%

Ver archivo adjunto 1014993


----------



## SanRu (6 Abr 2022)

Liquamen dijo:


> Pues qué raro que tenga que ser Putin personalmente el que dé la orden de retirar las tropas tratándose de una "finta" que siempre había sido parte del plan.



Pues es evidente que huele a negociaciones entre bambalinas y que ya no merece la pena que mueran más soldados en un frente que solo tenía el propósito de fijar tropas en Kiev.


----------



## Wein (6 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> No.
> Mariupol es una ciudad del Oblast de Donestsk.



Yo citaba un mensaje que dice que se quedan la region de Donestsk y Mariupol. Es como decir que te quedas la provincia de Alicante y Benidorm


----------



## rejon (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (6 Abr 2022)

La cabra es el símbolo de Satanás, y eso puede ser llamado "cabra".


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (6 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> A la peña que se declara pro-ucraniana o que quiere defender a Ucrania, ¿no se les pasa por la cabeza que su lugar no está quemándose vivos ya físicamente o con teclados sino en el frente, matando rusos???
> 
> No hay forma de entenderlos... sinceramente...



No les quieren ni para barrer.

"Parecen salidos de una película de Torrente" (diariodepontevedra.es)


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## McNulty (6 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Y mira que lo digo una y otra vez; yo de estrategia militar no sé un pimiento... pero de economía algo y por tanto...
> 
> En Siria fue lo mismo... en el mismo momento que los costes económicos, financieros y físicos sean destruidos, el TERRITORIO cae por su propio peso...
> 
> ...



Pues te compro lo que dices.

Lo que comentas explicaría la obsesión de los rusos con destruir depósitos de combustible ucranianos. Van prácticamente a 1 por día.
Y también explicaría el porque los ucros no han planteado casi contraofensivas. Están como dices fijados en el terreno esperando ataques terrestres, eso sí con más tropas que los rusos. Lo que también explicaría la situación del donbass, donde debe de haber un arsenal ucraniano, y miles de tropas defendiendo ciudades como Kramatorsk. Por eso los rusos en todos los frentes salvo en el sur, han estado fijando posiciones defensivas y protegiendo sus líneas de suministro, mientras utilizan artillería y aviación para evitar que los ucros recuperen terreno en los frentes principales.


----------



## Malevich (6 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Yo lo compararía un poco con el tema de los deportistas. Simon Fourcade, ex-biatleta francés y ahora entrenador de los juveniles de su país, apoyó a los biatletas rusos en los mundiales junior en EEUU; incluso improvisó una bandera rusa, para colocarla en la puerta de la cabina del equipo ruso. Fourcade considera injusto que les prohíban participar en las competiciones internacionales, que es una medida estúpida que no sirve para nada, sólo para hacerles daño; es más, dice que muchos otros en su disciplina piensan lo mismo que él... pero se lo callan. Porque con la maquinaria mediática en marcha, tienen mucho que perder; campaña de demonización, pérdida de patrocinadores, poder incluso ser apartados del equipo "por su propia seguridad", etc. No quieren quedarse sin el pan, y puedo llegar a comprenderles. Al fin y al cabo, viven de eso, y no van a correr el riesgo de quedarse fuera. Donde va Vicente...
> 
> Con más de un político imagino que sucederá lo mismo. Más de un miembro de VOX no estará de acuerdo con lo que está pasando, y con el posicionamiento del gobierno español. Pero por ahora se muerden la lengua, ya que si se mueven la maquinaria mediática caerá sobre sus cabezas, y VOX no goza de muy buena prensa en España tras años de demonización, como para echar más leña al fuego. Así que su actitud no es algo que comparta, pero como he dicho con los deportistas les comprendo.



Buxadé sí es euroasianista, es de los que se sale un poco del guión. Su entusiasmo en Budapest es honesto. Pero amigos. Le han metido al hijo del nazi austriaco a atarle en corto.
Vox es casta sector duro, neoliberalismo y atlantismo. PP aguirrista y aznarista. Foto de las Azores. Y por tanto, son globalistas. Con una capa de nacionalcatolicismo que es lo que le distingue un poco del PP. 

Lo que pasa es que tontos no son, conocen bien las redes sociales y foros y saben qué ideas maneja cierta derecha en esos ámbitos.


----------



## Casino (6 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> A ver, digo yo, no podrías desear que fuesen un par de semanas en lugar de 6 meses!!!!!!!!!... o no lees...
> 
> Borrel dice que en apenas un par de meses les hemos dado a los rusos 35.000 minolles y a los Ucros 1.000... ni la primera creo que sea tan poco, ni la segunda se acerca mínimamente... así que pon unos 40 en total y serás conservador... en 6 meses son más de 120 más, que sumados a esos 40 harán una cifra de 200k minolles...
> 
> Desconocozco quíen cohones se hace rico, pero quíen se está haciendo pobre... así que reza por un PAR de semanas y déjate de meses, que no estamos para semejante DISPENDIO...




Parece que el que no lee es Vd.
Si se fija en el mensaje que yo cito se dará cuenta de lo que significa el mío.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (6 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Me ha sorprendido mucho la similitud, lo he probado personalmente y si tuviéramos una foto a la misma distancia y misma posición no es que parezca si hijo es que parecen la misma persona. Da hasta mal rollo
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lo que es claro es que son dos.......HIJOS DE PUTA.


----------



## Gotthard (6 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _El primer ministro italiano estará en Argel el próximo lunes donde funcionarios argelinos e italianos estarán firmando un acuerdo estratégico y energético entre ambos países donde Argel incrementará las exportaciones de gas a Italia.
> 
> _
> 
> ¿Y dónde estará Antonio Sánchez?, aplaudiendo a zelensky o visitando a Mohamed VI...



Adivina el gas de más que le van a pasar a Italia de donde va a salir. Somos gilipollas.


----------



## bigmaller (6 Abr 2022)

Ha muerto el lider de la oposicion Rusa:

Today, after a protracted illness, the Chairman of the Liberal Democratic Party Vladimir Volfovich Zhirinovsky died. This is a blow for the whole of Russia, for the army of his supporters.

Without exaggeration, a great man passed away, he inscribed himself in the history of our country and the whole world.

We all mourn.

DEP


----------



## bigmaller (6 Abr 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Yo citaba un mensaje que dice que se quedan la region de Donestsk y Mariupol. Es como decir que te quedas la provincia de Alicante y Benidorm



Pais vasco y cataluña mas bien


----------



## Malevich (6 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1014921
> 
> 
> Está claro que zelensky es un títere.
> ...



Es la antigua Unión Española de Explosivos.


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Abr 2022)

Esto es claramente una escalada de la guerra, yo no se adonde vamos por aquí.


----------



## rejon (6 Abr 2022)

Asi montan los fakes los Rusos


----------



## lasoziedad (6 Abr 2022)

*Rusia anuncia que pagó en rublos una deuda en dólares*

El ministerio de Finanzas ruso anunció el miércoles que había *pagado en rublos una deuda contraída en dólares*, tras la negativa de un banco extranjero de efectuar el pago en divisa estadounidense. "Un banco extranjero* se negó a ejecutar las instrucciones"* de pago de un monto de* 649,2 millones* de dólares debidos el 4 de abril, indicó el ministro en un comunicado. Por ello, "hubo que *recurrir a una institución financiera rusa *para hacer los pagos necesarios (...) en la divisa de la Federación de Rusia".


----------



## vil. (6 Abr 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> recuerdo cuando en Siria reventaron una hilera inmensa de transporte de combustible en el Norte del Pais
> 
> aquello debio ser el infierno en la tierra



No sólo debió ser el infierno sobre la tierra, fue algo increiblemente revelador...

Hasta ese momento los sirios no eran capaces de impedir la masiva logística de los mercenarios, era tal el abuso que existía que ni siquiera precisaban una protección, era casi descarado, aquello era algo surrealista, cisternas y cisternas y cisternas... 

A partir de ese momento la logística de los mercenarios se tuvo que volver especializada, pulcra y poco a poco EMPEZARON a sufrir costes intensos, la velocidad de movimientos se veía claramente afectada y por supuesto conforme eran cada vez más especializados, eran también cada vez más eficientes, pero MENOS EFICICACES... no llegaban a tener los suficientes insumos y al final como fruta madura tenían que ceder territorios... es inevitable... 

Imagina cómo puede llegar el carburante a las líneas del frente Ucraniano... por cada litro cuanto tienen que palmar de pérdidas, tres litros, cinco litros... eso es SURREALISTA...


----------



## orcblin (6 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Esto es claramente una escalada de la guerra, yo no se adonde vamos por aquí.



pues que lleven un par de camiones de combustible, porque sino los veo entrando en kiev con ellos a los rusos


----------



## crocodile (6 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


>



Ya lo dije , Putin vuelve a ser Putiniano .


----------



## Malevich (6 Abr 2022)

Pero el pueblo jamás ha sido domesticado. 
Los ferroviarios están boicoteando el envío de armamento.


----------



## peñadelaguila (6 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Ha muerto el lider de la oposicion Rusa:
> 
> Today, after a protracted illness, the Chairman of the Liberal Democratic Party Vladimir Volfovich Zhirinovsky died. This is a blow for the whole of Russia, for the army of his supporters.
> 
> ...



Muerte natural ??


----------



## Bishop (6 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



 

¿Qué mierda es esto?


----------



## rejon (6 Abr 2022)

Insisto, hay gran cantidad de rusos inhumanos. Los ucranianos les llaman Orcos.


----------



## Seronoser (6 Abr 2022)

En teoría por los negros, pero el estadio estaba lleno de banderas de Ucrania. Y el mensaje paz en inglés y ucraniano


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (6 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Ha muerto el lider de la oposicion Rusa:
> 
> Today, after a protracted illness, the Chairman of the Liberal Democratic Party Vladimir Volfovich Zhirinovsky died. This is a blow for the whole of Russia, for the army of his supporters.
> 
> ...



No era el líder de la oposición, no pertenecía al partido comunista.


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Abr 2022)

Russo-Ukrainian War - Google My Maps


See update as of the noon, 1 November: https://gfsis.org.ge/russian-monitor/view/3366 For more information see The Battle of Ukraine special issues at: https://gfsis.org.ge/russian-monitor/military-digest See changes in the Russian military structure that occurred between December 2021-June...




www.google.com





He mirado quien es el pájaro del mapa en Google, he tardado demasiado, debería de haberlo hecho antes de poner su infecto mapa en este hilo, pido disculpas.



Un georgiano anti-ruso fanático que encima trabaja para periodicos israelíes, una joya.



https://twitter.com/GFSIS_official



Todos sabemos quien estará detrás de esa "fundación".


----------



## rejon (6 Abr 2022)

peñadelaguila dijo:


> Muerte natural ??



A este es que se han pasado con la dosis de Polonio.


----------



## rejon (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pato Sentado (6 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> La campaña de ataques estratégicos que está llevando a cabo Rusia ahora, ¿no debería de haber sido hecha en primer lugar?.



En el contexto de "operación antiterrorista en país hermano" que dice Rusia, no procedía. Ahora se ve que van a cambiar las cosas y empezar a machacar al modo otanico


----------



## Homero+10 (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (6 Abr 2022)

Pues al final era verdad y muchos diciendo que era propaganda ucraniana...

Se incendio hasta la vegetación cercana.


----------



## lasoziedad (6 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _El primer ministro italiano estará en Argel el próximo lunes donde funcionarios argelinos e italianos estarán firmando un acuerdo estratégico y energético entre ambos países donde Argel incrementará las exportaciones de gas a Italia.
> 
> _
> 
> ¿Y dónde estará Antonio Sánchez?, aplaudiendo a zelensky o visitando a Mohamed VI...



Siempre tenemos que ser los tontos de la peli, es que se te queda cara de gilipollas con las estupideces que hacemos.


----------



## Teuro (6 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> a este paso Putin va a obtener lo contrario a lo que queria conseguir



Nukes en Polonia, nukes en Bielorrusia, nukes en la Ucrania conquistada, ¿nukes en la Ucrania sin conquistar?, nukes en Estonia, nukes en Finlandia, nukes en Japón, nukes en las 2 Koreas, muchas nukes en China, más nukes que nadie en Rusia ....


... Planeta de subnormales, que vengan los aliens ya a hacer chorizo, aceite o jabón con nosotros.


----------



## lasoziedad (6 Abr 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Otra vez que volvemos a quedar como los tontos de la peli, pasa con cada tema:



*España recortó casi un 40% sus importaciones de crudo de Rusia hasta febrero, aunque las duplicó en ese mes*

España ha recortado casi un 40% las importaciones de crudo *en los dos primeros meses* de este año con respecto al mismo periodo de 2021, aunque en febrero, justo antes de que estallara la guerra de Ucrania el día 24,* las duplicó* con respecto al pasado mes de enero.

Según datos de la Corporación de Reservas Estratégicas de Productos Petrolíferos (Cores), las importaciones de crudo a España procedentes de Rusia *ascendieron a 299.000 toneladas *en los meses de enero y febrero, lo que supone una *caída del 39,6%* con respecto a las* 495.000 toneladas del mismo periodo* de 2021.


----------



## mazuste (6 Abr 2022)

LOS DELIRIOS DE LA INTELIGENCIA OCCIDENTAL Y EL FRACASO DE LA OPERACIÓN BUCHA
*"...¿Conoces el término "rabia impotente"? Eso es lo que están experimentando ahora EEUU 
sus aliados de la OTAN. Sospecho que los informáticos que ayudaron a los ucranianos 
a organizar la masacre de Bucha contaban con que una oleada de rabia empujaría a la OTAN 
a actuar. Pero eso no ha ocurrido. En su lugar, Europa ha optado por más palabras airadas 
y sanciones económicas contraproducentes..."

"...No hay ninguna señal de que Rusia haya decidido acurrucarse en posición fetal y sollozar 
desconsoladamente por las malas palabras que el mundo occidental le está lanzando. No. 
Rusia sigue comportándose como una boa constrictor hambrienta y está exprimiendo lenta 
y metódicamente la vida de los militares ucranianos."*


----------



## lasoziedad (6 Abr 2022)

*China, sobre la masacre de Bucha: 'Hay que basar las acusaciones en hechos'*

China aseguró hoy que "hay que *basar cualquier acusación en los hechos*" al referirse a la masacre perpetrada en la ciudad ucraniana de Bucha, en la periferia de Kiev, donde se han encontrado multitud de cadáveres en sus calles tras la retirada de las tropas rusas en los últimos días. "Las informaciones y las imágenes sobre la muerte de civiles en Bucha *son muy preocupantes* pero hay que *cerciorarse de la verdad*. Las *cuestiones humanitarias no se deben politizar*, y cualquier acusación debe basarse en los hechos", afirmó hoy al respecto el portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores Zhao Lijian.


----------



## IgFarben (6 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



En los drones los rusos engloban los "civiles" de todo tipo, de los que los ucranianos tienen miles.
En "tanques" son vehículos blindados, de los que tienen miles y capturas de distintos depósitos de armas en los que había mucho tanque almacenado que no estaban en condiciones optimas.
En helicópteros, los rusos han sumado muchísimos que había abandonados y eran directamente chatarra.


----------



## Argentium (6 Abr 2022)

*El ministro de finanzas alemán, Lindner, dice que Alemania renunciará al petróleo y al gas rusos, lo que debería ocurrir “lo antes posible”, de ser posible antes de finalizar este siglo.*
12:33 || 06/04/2022


----------



## Hermericus (6 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



A ver si es un niño ruso del Dombass en la guerra del 2014.


----------



## piru (6 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Estos comunistas están completamente despistados, están perdidos. Defienden a Putin porque siguen identificando a Rusia como la URSS, aunque sea de forma inconsciente. Es como algo sentimental que realmente no tiene nada que ver con la realidad.
> La decepción es la de los votantes de VOX, la verdadera decepción, porque es el patriotismo ruso el que se está enfrentando al globalismo. Aquí no hay ningún comunismo luchando contra el globalismo, es el nacionalismo ruso, no el comunismo. Por eso todo patriota español debe de entender a Rusia y decepcionarse miserablemente al ver como la supuesta opción patriota española le da la espalda para abrazar al régimen globalista de Kiev. Somos los "voxeros" los verdaderos traicionados, esos comunistas del tuiter són simples nostalgicos que todavía no se han enterado de nada, viven en un mundo que no existe.




Están tan perdidos como los derechosos que apoyan a los ukronazis y quieren mandar otra División Azul porque siguen anclados en el "Rusia es culpable"


----------



## Marchamaliano (6 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Me ha sorprendido mucho la similitud, lo he probado personalmente y si tuviéramos una foto a la misma distancia y misma posición no es que parezca si hijo es que parecen la misma persona. Da hasta mal rollo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Será el hijo que ha tenido con alguna Súcubo del infierno.


----------



## vil. (6 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Parece que el que no lee es Vd.
> Si se fija en el mensaje que yo cito se dará cuenta de lo que significa el mío.
> 
> 
> ...



Lo leí y entendí perfectamente... eso de que a ver si duraba 6 meses y los rusos se hacían de oro...

*Y le dije que dejase de preocuparse mucho de lo que conseguían o dejan de conseguir los rusos*, porque en 6 meses europa iba a palmar no menos de 160k minolles de euros... con estimaciones más o menos oficiales del Sr Borrel, que las mías le diría que no son menos de 300k o más... dado que financiamos a unos y otros...

Y hasta dónde yo sé, europa tiene ya MAS QUE SUFICIENTE deuda, mire usted a dónde mire...


----------



## rejon (6 Abr 2022)

Los ofendiditos prorrusos dirán que es un psicópata.


----------



## lasoziedad (6 Abr 2022)

*Instituto alemán recomienda alternativas a gas ruso, pero no renuncia total*

El presidente del Instituto Económico Alemán Ifo, Clemens Fuest, se mostró hoy partidario de *desarrollar alternativas* al gas ruso, pero *no de renunciar por completo *a las importaciones desde Rusia. "*Necesitamos estructuras paralelas* para poder interrumpir, en caso necesario, las importaciones de gas de Rusia en futuras crisis de forma rápida y a un *coste asumible*", afirmó en un artículo para el Ifo.

Según Fuest, esta variante es preferible, por *razones económicas y estratégicas*, a un abandono total del gas ruso, independientemente de si las importaciones quedan interrumpidas durante la guerra. Agregó que "*en caso de que tuviera sentido detener las importaciones de gas de Rusia, entonces de inmediato*".


----------



## bigmaller (6 Abr 2022)

peñadelaguila dijo:


> Muerte natural ??



Cancer creo...


----------



## lasoziedad (6 Abr 2022)

A todo esto, ¿Ucrania sigue comprando gas ruso aunque sea a traves de terceros?


*Ucrania "aprecia" las sanciones de la UE, pero exige un embargo de gas y petróleo"*

El Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ucraniano, Dmytro Kuleba, *agradece públicamente el refuerzo de sanciones *propuestas por la Unión Europea (prohibición de carbón ruso, acceso de barcos a puertos europeos, operadores de transporte por carretera). Pero *exige que la UE tome "decisiones difíciles"* para "momentos difíciles": "Se necesitará un *embargo de gas y petróleo* y la retirada del SWIFT de todos los bancos rusos para detener a Putin".


----------



## Casino (6 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Lo leí y entendí perfectamente... eso de que a ver si duraba 6 meses y los rusos se hacían de oro...
> 
> *Y le dije que dejase de preocuparse mucho de lo que conseguían o dejan de conseguir los rusos*, porque en 6 meses europa iba a palmar no menos de 160k minolles de euros... con estimaciones más o menos oficiales del Sr Borrel, que las mías le diría que no son menos de 300k o más... dado que financiamos a unos y otros...
> 
> Y hasta dónde yo sé, europa tiene ya MAS QUE SUFICIENTE deuda, mire usted a dónde mire...




Venga va, enhorabuena por su comprensión lectora.
Siga con sus números.





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## bigmaller (6 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No era el líder de la oposición, no pertenecía al partido comunista.



Cierto. Era uno mas... . Pero al menos era parlamentario... No como otros..


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> ¿Por qué Rusia está perdiendo esta guerra?
> 
> 
> La clave para entender está en la doctrina militar soviética/rusa. Brinda contexto para los eventos actuales y ayuda a predecir futuras acciones rusas Los mapas de la Agencia Federal Rusa de Noticias muestran una retirada masiva. Aparentemente, Rusia abandonó sus...
> ...



Buen hilo


----------



## Impresionante (6 Abr 2022)

Globalismo no, lo siguiente,

Basura pura y genuina. Antes voto al PSOE


----------



## rejon (6 Abr 2022)

Si ese mapa es cierto, los rusos llevan estancados 15 dias minimo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (6 Abr 2022)

Por lo que se ve, la guerra se va a alargar unos cuantos meses, motivado por la llegada de material belico a Ucrania.


O sería posible otro escenario y que terminara mucho antes? No veo al hdp de putín reculando.


----------



## lasoziedad (6 Abr 2022)

Han puesto este video pero si os fijais bien en el blindado, ya estaba disparando antes de que llegue el ciclista y parece que no apunta a la esquina sino a algo mas adelante de la calle. Como dicen alguien en los comentarios, en la esquina no se ve ni polvo ni nada del impacto.
Lo que no se es que hace la gente por la calle cuando estan disparando en esa direccion. Debian sentirse muy seguros para andar asi y quiza este video sea prueba justo de lo contrario que se está contando.


----------



## manodura79 (6 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> A todo esto, ¿Ucrania sigue comprando gas ruso aunque sea a traves de terceros?
> 
> 
> *Ucrania "aprecia" las sanciones de la UE, pero exige un embargo de gas y petróleo"*
> ...



El gasoducto pasa por Ucrania. Cobra peaje y seguro que se queda parte del gas. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vil. (6 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Venga va, enhorabuena por su comprensión lectora.
> Siga con sus números.
> 
> 
> ...




¿Mis números???... no amigo no, los del Sr Borrell... comprensión lectora...


----------



## arriondas (6 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Globalismo no, lo siguiente,
> 
> Basura pura y genuina. Antes voto al PSOE



Madre mía. ¿Les han obligado a pasar por el aro, o caretas fuera? No me esperaba esto por parte de VOX.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Casino (6 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> ¿Mis números???... no amigo no, los del Sr Borrell... comprensión lectora...




Ah, que Vd. no ha puesto 300k millones en sus estimaciones. Veo que lo suyo también afecta a la expresión escrita.
De veras que lo siento, tiene Vd. mi apoyo y comprensión.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (6 Abr 2022)

*El primer país de la OTAN envía tanques a Ucrania: la República Checa proporciona tanques T-72 y vehículos blindados de infantería tras la petición de ayuda de Zelensky*

Varios vehículos de combate de infantería BVP-1 y más de una docena de tanques T-72 fueron cargados ayer en un tren con destino a Ucrania, según mostraron imágenes publicadas por la televisión checa. Se entiende que la entrega es un regalo acordado por los aliados de la OTAN, lo que hace temer que el bloque transatlántico pueda verse arrastrado a la guerra rusa en Ucrania a pesar de permanecer al margen durante más de un mes. Los líderes de la OTAN han entregado hasta ahora a Ucrania misiles antitanque y antibuque, así como armas pequeñas y equipos de protección, pero no han ofrecido ningún blindaje pesado ni aviones de combate. La propuesta de transferir aviones polacos a Ucrania a través de EE.UU. fue desechada en medio de la preocupación de la OTAN por verse envuelta en un conflicto con Rusia. La ministra de Defensa checa, Jana Cernochova, declaró ayer al Parlamento: Sólo les aseguro que la República Checa está ayudando a Ucrania en todo lo que puede y seguirá ayudando con el suministro de material militar, tanto ligero como pesado".

Vídeo en el enlace:

https://video.dailymail.co.uk/previ...394873903/964x580_MP4_5572214898394873903.mp4


----------



## pemebe (6 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Yo lo compararía un poco con el tema de los deportistas. Simon Fourcade, ex-biatleta francés y ahora entrenador de los juveniles de su país, apoyó a los biatletas rusos en los mundiales junior en EEUU; incluso improvisó una bandera rusa, para colocarla en la puerta de la cabina del equipo ruso. Fourcade considera injusto que les prohíban participar en las competiciones internacionales, que es una medida estúpida que no sirve para nada, sólo para hacerles daño; es más, dice que muchos otros en su disciplina piensan lo mismo que él... pero se lo callan. Porque con la maquinaria mediática en marcha, tienen mucho que perder; campaña de demonización, pérdida de patrocinadores, poder incluso ser apartados del equipo "por su propia seguridad", etc. No quieren quedarse sin el pan, y puedo llegar a comprenderles. Al fin y al cabo, viven de eso, y no van a correr el riesgo de quedarse fuera. Donde va Vicente...
> 
> Con más de un político imagino que sucederá lo mismo. Más de un miembro de VOX no estará de acuerdo con lo que está pasando, y con el posicionamiento del gobierno español. Pero por ahora se muerden la lengua, ya que si se mueven la maquinaria mediática caerá sobre sus cabezas, y VOX no goza de muy buena prensa en España tras años de demonización, como para echar más leña al fuego. Así que su actitud no es algo que comparta, pero como he dicho con los deportistas les comprendo.



Para el que no conozca a Fourcade, es actualmente el francés con más medallas olimpicas de la historia (5 oros y 2 platas) y 26 medallas en campeonatos del mundo.

Comparado con España. Los más laureados con 5 medallas son David Cal (1 oro y 4 platas) y Cravioto (2 oros, 2 platas y un bronce)


----------



## rejon (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## vil. (6 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Ah, que Vd. no ha puesto 300k millones en sus estimaciones. Veo que lo suyo también afecta a la expresión escrita.
> De veras que lo siento, tiene Vd. mi apoyo y comprensión.
> 
> 
> ...



Yo le dí los del Sr Borrell, que son 160k ... y le dije que no los míos, que son esos COMO POCO 300k...

Pero son sacados a PARTIR DEL Sr. Borrel...

¿Los pone en duda??... yo sí pero en negativo... O SIMPLEMENTE lo importante es que los rusos esto o lo otro y A LOS DEMAS que nos follen...

Esto es un FORO DE ECONOMÍA...


----------



## crocodile (6 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> A todo esto, ¿Ucrania sigue comprando gas ruso aunque sea a traves de terceros?
> 
> 
> *Ucrania "aprecia" las sanciones de la UE, pero exige un embargo de gas y petróleo"*
> ...



Ucrania exige, IROS A TOMAR POR CULO UKRONAZIS DE MIERDA !! SUERTE TENEIS QUE ESTE PUTINIANO , SI ESTUVIERA EL COMUNISTA OS BORRABA DEL MAPA QUE ES LO QUE MERECEIS, HIJOS DE PERRA.


----------



## arriondas (6 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Para el que no conozca a Fourcade, es actualmente el francés con más medallas olimpicas de la historia (5 oros y 2 platas) y 26 medallas en campeonatos del mundo.
> 
> Comparado con España. Los más laureados con 5 medallas son David Cal (1 oro y 4 platas) y Cravioto (2 oros, 2 platas y un bronce)



Ese es su hermano Martin, que por cierto en este asunto tiene un punto de vista muy similar al de Simon, y por eso les están poniendo a caldo.


----------



## manodura79 (6 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Han puesto este video pero si os fijais bien en el blindado, ya estaba disparando antes de que llegue el ciclista y parece que no apunta a la esquina sino a algo mas adelante de la calle. Como dicen alguien en los comentarios, en la esquina no se ve ni polvo ni nada del impacto.
> Lo que no se es que hace la gente por la calle cuando estan disparando en esa direccion.



Le disparan con ese calibre y los trozos hubiesen salpicado la cámara del drone. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Pero comenta algo coño. Que muchos no tenemos Twitter o el que tiene se lo han bloqueado, como le pasó a mi amigo
> 
> ¿Imagino que dicen que la masacre de Bucha fue falsa o no pudo ser el ejército ruso?
> 
> ...



Oiga que tengo vida , no llego a todo, esto es gratis ja,ja,ja....

Desde móvil es un asco usar traductor, y cada día levantó con casi 1k de mensajes en Telegram rusos.

Era algo referente a la hora de las imágenes, no concordaban las sombras con algo del azimut y los grados de inclinación.
Ya irá saliendo algo.


----------



## lasoziedad (6 Abr 2022)

*Turquía traslada de nuevo a Kiev su Embajada en Ucrania y pide investigar las matanzas en Bucha*

Las autoridades de Turquía han anunciado que su Embajada en Ucrania ha sido *trasladada nuevamente a la capital*, Kiev, después de *moverla temporalmente a Chernivtsi *ante el avance de las tropas rusas en el marco de la invasión del país, iniciada el 24 de febrero. Desde este miércoles "*continuará llevando a cabo las actividades, incluidos los servicios consulares*", desde la sede de la Embajada en Kiev, situada en la calle Panasa Mirnoho.

Por otra parte, el Gobierno turco ha reclamado una *investigación en torno a la matanza de civiles* en la ciudad de Bucha, situada en los alrededores de Kiev. Ucrania ha acusado a las fuerzas rusas y ha *cargado contra Moscú por crímenes de guerra*, si bien Rusia ha negado cualquier papel en estos sucesos.


----------



## Trajanillo (6 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El ministro de finanzas alemán, Lindner, dice que Alemania renunciará al petróleo y al gas rusos, lo que debería ocurrir “lo antes posible”, de ser posible antes de finalizar este siglo.*
> 12:33 || 06/04/2022



Este siglo, si es verdad lo que ha dicho, este alemán es un cachondo.


----------



## pemebe (6 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> La campaña de ataques estratégicos que está llevando a cabo Rusia ahora, ¿no debería de haber sido hecha en primer lugar?.



No, porque el objetivo parecia otro.

1.- Controlar el agua para Crimea (y eso lo consiguieron en los primeros días
2.- Unir por tierra Crimea con Rusia (y eso tambien está conseguido salvo los restos de azov en Mariupol.
3.- Dar material a las milicias de Donestk y Lugansk para que recuperaran el terreno que pudieran (Lugansk ha avanzado mucho y Donestk menos).

Una vez hecho esto el objetivo era firmar la paz con Ucrania (sin destrozar practicamente nada, manteniendo la electricidad (aun controlando la central nuclear más grande de Europa).

Pero parece que se han dado cuenta que no va a ser posible y entonces han empezado a bombardear los depositos de combustible para inmovilizar el ejercito ucraniano.


----------



## vettonio (6 Abr 2022)

Titulares como éste, me ponen...

DonPress
*La Milicia Popular DPR llegó a Nueva York



**Nueva York (renombrada anteriormente por la aldea del régimen de Kiev de Novgorodskoye) *


----------



## Trajanillo (6 Abr 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> El gasoducto pasa por Ucrania. Cobra peaje y seguro que se queda parte del gas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Podría destrozar el gaseoducto Ucrania, pero eso implica que Alemania se iba a unir a Rusia en la conquista de Ucrania...


----------



## Azog el Profanador (6 Abr 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Le disparan con ese calibre y los trozos hubiesen salpicado la cámara del drone.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



El taque dispara con el cañón aparentemente a un objetivo que tiene en frente , al de la bicicleta tiene pinta de que se lo cargaron con una ráfaga de ametralladora. Imposible de discernir en esas imágenes.


----------



## Casino (6 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Yo le dí los del Sr Borrell, que son 160k ... y le dije que no los míos, que son esos COMO POCO 300k...
> 
> Pero son sacados a PARTIR DEL Sr. Borrel...
> 
> ...




¿Me está diciendo ahora que yo tenía razón en lo de que siga Vd. con sus números?





SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Un hombre se quema a lo bonzo y estrella su coche contra la embajada rusa en Rumanía*
> 
> El conductor de un vehículo se ha *quemado este miércoles a lo bonzo y ha estrellado su coche contra la valla del perímetro del edificio de la Embajada de Rusia en Rumanía* como señal de protesta por la invasión rusa de Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Está mañana he leído que el suicida había sido condenado por violar a su hijastra de 15 años.
De villano a héroe.

Luego busco el enlace.


----------



## rejon (6 Abr 2022)

'Bárbaros': las tropas rusas dejan una marca espeluznante en la ciudad de Trostianets


----------



## vil. (6 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El ministro de finanzas alemán, Lindner, dice que Alemania renunciará al petróleo y al gas rusos, lo que debería ocurrir “lo antes posible”, de ser posible antes de finalizar este siglo.*
> 12:33 || 06/04/2022



A ver, a veces no tienen la sensación que todo lo que acontece parece escribirlo un guionista cachondo y con ganas de guasa... 

Hombre podría ponerse un objetivo más DIGNO... le han exigido a Polonia que no use su carbón antes del 2060... los polacos subían por las paredes y les dijerosn que usasen energía verde... jajajjajaaaa... como seguían subiendo por las paredes pues les dijeron que energía verde valía la nucelar... jajajajaaa... pero esto supuso, si mal no recuerdo, que a los checos le entrase mala hostia y ya tenían a chechos y polacos subiendo por las paredes.. pero al final los doblegaron y... la agenda de la energía es para 2060 sin carbón polaco y con Areva mediante... 

Bien... ahora SOLO les piden cerrar el gas de Rusia y....¿¿¿antes de final de siglo???... de verdad que más vergüenza no tienen porque no saben lo que es... de verdad que si no fuese porque hay gente muriendo y nos llevan a la ruína, DARLES DE LECHES Y NO PARAR... en fin...


----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Está mañana he leído que el suicida había sido condenado por violar a su hijastra de 15 años.
> De villano a héroe.
> 
> Luego busco el enlace.



Encontrado.
La hijastra no tenía 15 años.

Shahid del estado ucraniano de Lviv y Ternopil, que se suicidó en Bucarest mientras intentaba embestir las puertas de la embajada rusa, resultó ser un violador que violó a su hijastra, por lo que recibió 15 años de prisión ayer. El violador se llamó a sí mismo "ucraniano"

t.me/boris_rozhin/40112


----------



## vil. (6 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> ¿Me está diciendo ahora que yo tenía razón en lo de que siga Vd. con sus números?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le digo que me explique DE DONDE VA A SACAR europa la pasta para que la guerra siga????


----------



## Malevich (6 Abr 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> El gasoducto pasa por Ucrania. Cobra peaje y seguro que se queda parte del gas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



De hecho con el Nord Stream 2 Rusia podía cerrar el gasoducto de Ucrania y que los jojoles no cobrasen peaje.


----------



## Zhukov (6 Abr 2022)

De Gleb Bazov, el de Slavyangrad

Esta es la situación aproximada que se está formando la bolsa de Donbass, todavía es un saliente, no una bolsa,







Y esto es de hace dos días pero confirma que Avdeyevka al norte de Donetsk ha sido flanqueada y ahora está batida desde tres lados



https://topwar.ru/194430-gruppirovka-vsu-i-nacbatov-na-avdeevskom-napravlenii-popala-v-ognevoe-kolco-i-metodichno-unichtozhaetsja.html


----------



## JAGGER (6 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Instituto alemán recomienda alternativas a gas ruso, pero no renuncia total*
> 
> El presidente del Instituto Económico Alemán Ifo, Clemens Fuest, se mostró hoy partidario de *desarrollar alternativas* al gas ruso, pero *no de renunciar por completo *a las importaciones desde Rusia. "*Necesitamos estructuras paralelas* para poder interrumpir, en caso necesario, las importaciones de gas de Rusia en futuras crisis de forma rápida y a un *coste asumible*", afirmó en un artículo para el Ifo.
> 
> Según Fuest, esta variante es preferible, por *razones económicas y estratégicas*, a un abandono total del gas ruso, independientemente de si las importaciones quedan interrumpidas durante la guerra. Agregó que "*en caso de que tuviera sentido detener las importaciones de gas de Rusia, entonces de inmediato*".



Saluden a Rusia, que se va.


----------



## Zhukov (6 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Aquí en antimaydan hablan de la matanza de Bucha y que hay una mezcla de montaje y de asesinatos reales.. por parte de los ucranianos









Расстрел в Буче попал на видео. Раскрыто, что на самом деле случилось в пригороде Киева


Блогеры нашли еще одно неопровержимое доказательство того, что «геноцид в Буче» устроили именно украинские силы.Фото: REUTERS 1. РАССТРЕЛ В БУЧЕ ПОПАЛ НА КАМЕРУ Блогеры нашли еще одно неопровержимое доказательство того, что «геноцид в Буче» устроили именно украинские силы. На том самом...




antimaydan.info


----------



## visaman (6 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pues te compro lo que dices.
> 
> Lo que comentas explicaría la obsesión de los rusos con destruir depósitos de combustible ucranianos. Van prácticamente a 1 por día.
> Y también explicaría el porque los ucros no han planteado casi contraofensivas. Están como dices fijados en el terreno esperando ataques terrestres, eso sí con más tropas que los rusos. Lo que también explicaría la situación del donbass, donde debe de haber un arsenal ucraniano, y miles de tropas defendiendo ciudades como Kramatorsk. Por eso los rusos en todos los frentes salvo en el sur, han estado fijando posiciones defensivas y protegiendo sus líneas de suministro, mientras utilizan artillería y aviación para evitar que los ucros recuperen terreno en los frentes principales.



fijas posición la machacas con artillería la flanqueas y atacas aprovechando tu movilidad.


----------



## rejon (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Casino (6 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Le digo que me explique DE DONDE VA A SACAR europa la pasta para que la guerra siga????




¿Piensa Vd. de verdad que es Europa la que está haciendo que la guerra continúe hasta la derrota de Putinia?.






SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Remequilox (6 Abr 2022)

Lo que me extraña es que no se haga un seguimiento similar de las capacidades y daños a la economía y finanzas ucranianas.
Sorprendentemente la divisa grivna está aguantando, incluso revalorizándose (con las exportaciones prácticamente a cero, y las finanzas públicas colapsando...)



De los últimos artículos, ya en el lejano enero:








Daño invisible a Ucrania: pierde 2.500 millones de inversión y su moneda se deprecia un 7% en un mes


El temor a una invasión rusa ha afectado de pleno a la economía de la antigua república soviética.




www.elespanol.com





Las reservas de divisa del banco central ucraniano eran de unos 30.000 M US$.
A fin de cuentas, tal y como USA descubrió en la IIWW, la "_wunderwaffen_" más poderosa es el PIB (adecuadamente gestionado).


----------



## visaman (6 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Le digo que me explique DE DONDE VA A SACAR europa la pasta para que la guerra siga????



obviamente venderán los órganos de todos los prorusos europeos


----------



## Marchamaliano (6 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Instituto alemán recomienda alternativas a gas ruso, pero no renuncia total*
> 
> El presidente del Instituto Económico Alemán Ifo, Clemens Fuest, se mostró hoy partidario de *desarrollar alternativas* al gas ruso, pero *no de renunciar por completo *a las importaciones desde Rusia. "*Necesitamos estructuras paralelas* para poder interrumpir, en caso necesario, las importaciones de gas de Rusia en futuras crisis de forma rápida y a un *coste asumible*", afirmó en un artículo para el Ifo.
> 
> Según Fuest, esta variante es preferible, por *razones económicas y estratégicas*, a un abandono total del gas ruso, independientemente de si las importaciones quedan interrumpidas durante la guerra. Agregó que "*en caso de que tuviera sentido detener las importaciones de gas de Rusia, entonces de inmediato*".



Calentarse a hostias o soñar con los Unicornios.


----------



## Trajanillo (6 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Saluden a Rusia, que se va.



Claro, mañana mismo están cortando el gas.


----------



## vil. (6 Abr 2022)

Y con esta noticia de por medio el rublo lleva la mañana apreciándose ligeramente en lugar de depreciarse fuertemente...

Da miedo todo lo que está pasando...


----------



## visaman (6 Abr 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



mienten incluso cuando no respiran


----------



## vil. (6 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> ¿Piensa Vd. de verdad que es Europa la que está haciendo que la guerra continúe hasta la derrota de Putinia?.



Soy consciente de que Borrel es un mamarracho que cuando dice 1000 millones a Ucrania probablemente no sabe que con eso ni se pueden cepillar los soldados Ucranianos los dientes... ya no le digo lo que cuestan los mercenarios que son los verdaderos profesionales que están allí y que con eso ni se rascarían la barriga...


----------



## El-Mano (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Casino (6 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Lo que me extraña es que no se haga un seguimiento similar de las capacidades y daños a la economía y finanzas ucranianas.
> Sorprendentemente la divisa grivna está aguantando, incluso revalorizándose (con las exportaciones prácticamente a cero, y las finanzas públicas colapsando...)
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1015073
> ...






Esto es como el iceberg. Lo peligroso es lo que no vemos.
No descarte que alguna empresa gusanopirata tenga ya preparadas las concesiones sobre la explotación del uranio ucraniano para los próximos 150 años. Y puede imaginarse cuál es el libro sagrado de sus ejecutivos. Vd. puede imaginarlo, yo no puedo decirlo.


Putinia ha mordido el cebo profundamente pero era una potera bien encarnada. A ver cómo se suelta ahora.


SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## visaman (6 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Madre mía. ¿Les han obligado a pasar por el aro, o caretas fuera? No me esperaba esto por parte de VOX.



yo si, son políticos les va en ello la vida


----------



## vil. (6 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> obviamente venderán los órganos de todos los prorusos europeos



Pues vamos a tener que hacer números... yo en inflación ya llevo palmado una pequeña pasta de mi ahorro... así que habrá que poner el coste de cada órgano y cantidad de esos señores que disponemos... y en salario ya no le cuento... 

Pero bueno, en todo caso, yo me pido un par de prorrusos para mitigar los efectos de la crisis... mejor ya despiezados...


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Abr 2022)

Mientras Ken le comia el rabo a Zopensky


----------



## frangelico (6 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Esto va por Estadios, cada vez que se sube un escalón toda la dinámica de fuerzas cambia.
> 
> Siempre pongo el ejemplo de la policía .
> 
> ...



En Pakistán tendrán que andar con cuidado porque China está ahí con presencia creciente y planes inversores en infraestructura. Así que sin permiso chino no creo que pongan a un presidente muy proamericano. Que además Pakistán necesita imperiosamente cereal para su población, y en un mercado global tensionado si no es de Rusia a precio decente a ver de donde lo saca ( los anglos siempre dicen "es el mercado" y te lo cobran al máximo precio posible ). De las importaciones pakistaníes de cereal el 80% son de Rusia y Ucrania( luego exportan pero básicamente arroz y q China).


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (6 Abr 2022)

Uffff


----------



## rejon (6 Abr 2022)

Gobernador del Óblast de Luhansk: Rusia acumula tropas para la ofensiva en 3-4 días.

Según Serhiy Haidai, las fuerzas rusas continúan atacando la ciudad de Popasna con lanzacohetes Grad y aviones el 6 de abril, y agregó que la evacuación de civiles se está realizando bajo fuego.


----------



## visaman (6 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Titulares como éste, me ponen...
> 
> DonPress
> *La Milicia Popular DPR llegó a Nueva York
> ...



después de conquistar hollywod supongo


----------



## Casino (6 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Soy consciente de que Borrel es un mamarracho que cuando dice 1000 millones a Ucrania probablemente no sabe que con eso ni se pueden cepillar los soldados Ucranianos los dientes... ya no le digo lo que cuestan los mercenarios que son los verdaderos profesionales que están allí y que con eso ni se rascarían la barriga...




Más que mercenarios, son (ex)militares gusanos, con una dilatada experiencia de operar en terreno controlado por el enemigo y una motivación económica, política *y de realización y satisfacción personal* que está a años luz de la de los conscriptos orcos.
El escenario bélico que les ha puesto el zar enano en bandeja es para ellos como un parque de atracciones. El ambiente de trabajo en Langley estos días tiene que ser de lo más desenfadado, todo el personal con sonrisas de oreja a oreja.
Europa hace muchas décadas que se convirtió en un triste pelele apoltronado.
La financiación de la guerra se está haciendo a crédito a futuros, les va a salir todavía mejor que la impresora. 



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## rejon (6 Abr 2022)

Ayuntamiento de Mariupol: Rusia utiliza crematorios móviles para borrar las pruebas de sus crímenes de guerra.

Según el consejo, las brigadas especiales de Rusia recogen y queman los cuerpos de los residentes asesinados. Es posible que decenas de miles de civiles hayan muerto en Mariupol, agregó.


----------



## vil. (6 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Esto es como el iceberg. Lo peligroso es lo que no vemos.
> *No descarte que alguna empresa gusanopirata* tenga ya preparadas las concesiones sobre la explotación del uranio ucraniano para los próximos 150 años. Y puede imaginarse cuál es el libro sagrado de sus ejecutivos. Vd. puede imaginarlo, yo no puedo decirlo.
> 
> 
> ...




No, no descarte usted nada... hay fondos buitres que incluso compran basura a nivel de basura para rascar céntimos... los muy hijoputas son cobardes con la pasta no crea... y serán todo lo piratas que quiera, pero con la pasta son hodidamente cobardes y muy asustadizos... y claro...

USTED no sigue mucho las finanzas verdad???... porque si las siguiese las opiniones que son de cada quíen las dejaría y pasaría al mundo de los cobardes, de esos que teniendo pasta no son mucho de perderla...

Y lo digo porque será lo que usted dice sobre ventas de humo, pero... los MERCADERES de MERCADOS parece ser que andan mosca conque el ruso no pierda y... 

¿Sigue el rublo??


----------



## pemebe (6 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Asi montan los fakes los Rusos



El hecho se produjo en 2014.









Comenzó en Ámsterdam esperado juicio por el derribo del MH17 en Ucrania | DW | 09.03.2020


Tres rusos y un ucraniano están acusados de asesinato de casi 300 personas, que perdieron la vida en el derribo del vuelo MH17 de Malaysia Airlines, en julio de 2014, en el este de Ucrania.




www.dw.com





Este lunes *(09.03.2020*), el juez Hendrik Steenhuis declaró abierta la sesión ante el tribunal de máxima seguridad de Schiphol, en Ámsterdam. 









Reanuda Holanda juicio por derribo de MH17 en Ucrania | DW | 07.06.2021


Jueces holandeses comenzarán a examinar las pruebas contra tres rusos y un ucraniano, acusados de derribar el vuelo MH17 de Malaysia Airlines en Ucrania en 2014, una tragedia que dejó 298 muertos.




www.dw.com





Este lunes *(7.06.2021)* comenzará la "audiencia sobre los méritos", con temas generales como la investigación del juez examinador, seguido de tres días de discusiones de martes a jueves.









Se reanuda el juicio por el derribo del avión MH17


Ámsterdam – Los jueces neerlandeses reanudaron ayer el proceso judicial contra tres rusos y un ucraniano por la tragedia del MH17, el derribo del avión malasio en el este de Ucrania en 2014, y subrayaron que,




www.noticiasdegipuzkoa.eus





Los jueces neerlandeses reanudaron ayer *(7/3/2022)* el proceso judicial contra tres rusos y un ucraniano por la tragedia del MH17, el derribo del avión malasio en el este de Ucrania en 2014, y subrayaron que, a pesar de "las circunstancias" con la guerra en Ucrania, el caso penal debe seguir porque es contra "cuatro individuos y no el Estado" de Rusia.

*LLevan dos años de juicio, no debe ser tan sencillo.*


----------



## rejon (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## vil. (6 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> *El escenario bélico que les ha puesto el zar enano en bandeja es para ellos como un parque de atracciones. El ambiente de trabajo en Langley estos días tiene que ser de lo más desenfadado, todo el personal con sonrisas de oreja a oreja.*
> 
> SMERTI OKUPANTY!




Ya te digo... si algo tienen de bueno los rusos, y en Siria lo demostraron es que son MAS QUE DEPORTIVOS y como entre bomberos no se pisan la maguera, cada vez que te meten en una ratonera, al final te dejan salir y PUEDES SEGUIR cobrando... nada de guerras fratricidas y barbaridades tales a lo "ultimos de Filipinas"... se es PROFESIONAL... SE COBRA BIEN, no hay excesos... 

Todo ok...

Eso sí, AHORA DÍGALE a Borrel que eso NO SALE POR 1000 MINOLLES...


----------



## Casino (6 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No, no descarte usted nada... hay fondos buitres que incluso compran basura a nivel de basura para rascar céntimos... los muy hijoputas son cobardes con la pasta no crea... y serán todo lo piratas que quiera, pero con la pasta son hodidamente cobardes y muy asustadizos... y claro...
> 
> USTED no sigue mucho las finanzas verdad???... porque si las siguiese las opiniones que son de cada quíen las dejaría y pasaría al mundo de los cobardes, de esos que teniendo pasta no son mucho de perderla...
> 
> ...



No, no sigo las finanzas, luego evidentemente no sigo el rublo. Soy más de pisar campo pero hace días que hay demasiado barro, ya desapareceré cuando el sol me permita salir sin hundirme hasta el tobillo al salir de los caminos, a ver si con suerte puedo seguir en un par de días.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## Azrael_II (6 Abr 2022)

Muy fuerte lo de la sangre fresca y como le cortan


----------



## vil. (6 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> No, no sigo las finanzas, luego evidentemente no sigo el rublo. Soy más de pisar campo pero hace días que hay demasiado barro, ya desapareceré cuando el sol me permita salir sin hundirme hasta el tobillo al salir de los caminos, a ver si con suerte puedo seguir en un par de días.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya... lo imagino, en el campo trabajando para ganarse una mierda de jornal... mejor le iría en una tasca que en un foro de economía... poco le podemos enseñar por aquí... es una mierda, cuando hablo con mis vecinos de la casa que tengo en el campo, ellos también se dedican a vacas y demás ganadería, son buena gente, pero cuando les cuento que los CABRONES que andan mangoneando la economía quieren quedarse con sus campos... pues lo mismo que usted, que ellos ya tienen bastante con el barro y la mierda de la vaca y...


----------



## Zhukov (6 Abr 2022)

un par de artículos sobre guerra urbana y me voy 









Освобождать украинские города от ВСУ станет проще


Городской бой, в отличие от сражений в открытом поле, происходит по другим законам. В городе есть подвалы, в значительной степени защищающие обороняющихся от огня артиллерии. Есть многоэтажки – на их крышах можно располагать далеко видящих наблюдателей, а то и вовсе дистанционно управляемые...




antimaydan.info













Почему так долго?


В первой части уже объясняли, что вторая фаза военной операции по освобождению всей Укpaины от бандеровской оккупации будет только после полной зачистки Донбасса от вот этих, окопавшихся крыс, как на видео. А окапывались они там 8 лет, чтобы вы понимали. Круглосуточно, окопы, землянки, блиндажи...




antimaydan.info


----------



## manodura79 (6 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Podría destrozar el gaseoducto Ucrania, pero eso implica que Alemania se iba a unir a Rusia en la conquista de Ucrania...



Exacto. Mucho ladrar, pero al final lo importante no se toca. Si Zelenski hubiese querido escalar de verdad hubiese volado el gasoducto. ¿No perjudicaría a Rusia y lo dejaría sin una fuente de dinero? En una guerra normal eso sería lo que hubiese pasado. Pero no hay huevos. No hay huevo o con las cosas del comer no se juega.


----------



## BHAN83 (6 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Entrar en la guerra ya han entrado, al poner sanciones y enviar armas.

Otra cosa es que no envien tropas.

Pero dentro están bien dentro. Provocando a una potencia nucelar.


----------



## visaman (6 Abr 2022)

hay una cosa que echo a faltar en el foro y que calopez no pone por vagancia y es un contador que indique el numero de cienes de veces que he muerto desde que entre en el foro.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (6 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Documento testimonial de calidac.
Paren el NordStream2.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Y con esta noticia de por medio el rublo lleva la mañana apreciándose ligeramente en lugar de depreciarse fuertemente...
> 
> Da miedo todo lo que está pasando...



En un casi no mercado con férreo control de capitales el valor del Rublo hay que cogerlo con pinzas.


----------



## coscorron (6 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Le digo que me explique DE DONDE VA A SACAR europa la pasta para que la guerra siga????



De donde esta sacando la pasta Europa ultimamente ... Muy fácil, la emiten los gobiernos y luego el BCE se la compra ...


----------



## coscorron (6 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Pues vamos a tener que hacer números... yo en inflación ya llevo palmado una pequeña pasta de mi ahorro... así que habrá que poner el coste de cada órgano y cantidad de esos señores que disponemos... y en salario ya no le cuento...
> 
> Pero bueno, en todo caso, yo me pido un par de prorrusos para mitigar los efectos de la crisis... mejor ya despiezados...



Los depósitos a la vista de las familias españolas son unos 960.000 M€ pues unos 96000 M€ que desaparecen solamente en España y solamente en un mes ... Eso es coste de la guerra .. Y a donde va?? Pues a las empresas que desde ya nos suministran gas, petroleo y electricidad más caros ... Y pronto a los importadores de grano y fertilizantes ... Se dice pronto ...


----------



## vil. (6 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> En un casi no mercado con férreo control de capitales el valor del Rublo hay que cogerlo con pinzas.



Ahí también estoy de acuerdo... es un NO MERCADO, que le voy a contar... pensar que el dolar tiene una posición de moneda de máxima calidad, con agencias calificadoras sustentándolo, si tenemos en consideración el desmadre económico que tienen sólo se puede asumir si el NO MERCADO gobierna al MERCADO... 

El problema es cuando ese NO MERCADO que es capaz de sostener el dolar dónde lo sostiene decide que es mejor sostener el rublo dónde lo sostiene...

Chungo asunto...


----------



## vil. (6 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Los depósitos a la vista de las familias españolas son unos 960.000 M€ pues unos 96000 M€ que desaparecen solamente en España y solamente en un mes ... Eso es coste de la guerra .. Y a donde va?? Pues a las empresas que desde ya nos suministran gas, petroleo y electricidad más caros ... Y pronto a los importadores de grano y fertilizantes ... Se dice pronto ...



El resto de los españoles me la suda... yo he pedido a los PRORUSOS YA AL PESO primero... que no me venga nadie con historias...


----------



## piru (6 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Han puesto este video pero si os fijais bien en el blindado, ya estaba disparando antes de que llegue el ciclista y parece que no apunta a la esquina sino a algo mas adelante de la calle. Como dicen alguien en los comentarios, en la esquina no se ve ni polvo ni nada del impacto.
> Lo que no se es que hace la gente por la calle cuando estan disparando en esa direccion. Debian sentirse muy seguros para andar asi y quiza este video sea prueba justo de lo contrario que se está contando.



Cierto, el blindado dispara, los pepinos le pasan por delante de las narices pero el ciclista sigue sigue avanzando cara al blindado.

El ciclista se acerca a la esquina: 



Primer disparo:



El ciclista, ileso y le han pasado los proyectiles por delante de las narices, sigue avanzando cara al blindado:



El ciclista dobla la esquina y sigue avanzando:


----------



## mazuste (6 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>


----------



## coscorron (6 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Cierto, el blindado dispara, los pepinos le pasan por delante de las narices pero el ciclista sigue sigue avanzando hacia el blindado.



Esa imagen lo único que muestra es un blindado disparando .. Ni siquiera se ve a quien dispara y tampoco que le alcance. Es que sinceramente creo que si ha habido matanzas masivas de soldados rusos en Bucha debería haber algo hoy en día y con los medios que tenemos debería haber información mucho más evidente que la que estan sacando.


----------



## frangelico (6 Abr 2022)

No es un contencioso cualquiera. Turquía pretende una expansión de sus aguas incompatible con el Derecho Internacional y que dejaría a Grecia indefensa además de usurpar campos de gas chipriotas (del Chipre griego, el de la UE) y griegos. Al final Turquía tiene mal encaje en la OTAN y debería buscarse la vida por fuera, y si un día agrede a Grecia veremos qué pasa con la OTAN. Podría parecer que ahora se cohesiona y reventar en breve por una guerra interna.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## mazuste (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Argentium (6 Abr 2022)

*El canciller alemán Scholz, preguntado por la entrega de tanques a Ucrania: “tenemos que entregar armas que Ucrania pueda utilizar”*
14:10 || 06/04/2022


----------



## Alvin Red (6 Abr 2022)

...........


Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> En un casi no mercado con férreo control de capitales el valor del Rublo hay que cogerlo con pinzas.



Rublo casi a la par con el precio del oro spot 80 rublos un dólar que el rublo pase a valer más que el oro será curioso.
Cambio actual USD/RUB 81 rublos.

Recordar que Rusia garantiza 1 gr. oro 5000 rublos.


----------



## amcxxl (6 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


>



en el minuto 3 se ve como el pseudoreportero coge una caja de la ayuda humanitaria de las que los rusos distribuyeron a los civiles en la zona de Irpin y Bucha
muchos de esos habitantes llevabam cintas blancas en el brazo en el video que emitio rusia sobre la distribuciion de ayuda humanitaria

basicamente los que aceptaron esa ayuda alimenticia del ejercito ruso han sido tomados por traidores y ejecutados

a eso es a lo que se referian como "limpieza" los nazis cuando retomaron esas calles


----------



## MiguelLacano (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## mazuste (6 Abr 2022)

Zelensky.
_Ucrania será un 'gran Israel'._

Pues será jodido que los rusos sean los palestinos...


----------



## arriondas (6 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Pero el pueblo jamás ha sido domesticado.
> Los ferroviarios están boicoteando el envío de armamento.



Una cosa son las élites gobernantes, y otra el pueblo. Los griegos, búlgaros, serbios... Tienen claras simpatías por Rusia, siempre las han tenido.


----------



## pemebe (6 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Podría destrozar el gaseoducto Ucrania, pero eso implica que Alemania se iba a unir a Rusia en la conquista de Ucrania...



Simplemente cerrarlo, no necesita destruirlo. Hay muchas cosas que no nos cuentan.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (6 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Han puesto este video pero si os fijais bien en el blindado, ya estaba disparando antes de que llegue el ciclista y parece que no apunta a la esquina sino a algo mas adelante de la calle. Como dicen alguien en los comentarios, en la esquina no se ve ni polvo ni nada del impacto.
> Lo que no se es que hace la gente por la calle cuando estan disparando en esa direccion. Debian sentirse muy seguros para andar asi y quiza este video sea prueba justo de lo contrario que se está contando.



Además hay que tener en cuenta que en Bucha los Rusos sufrieron muchas bajas por ataques con manpads. Por tanto no me parece raro que disparen a todo lo que les resulte sospechoso. Y en este caso, ese tío en bici dirigiéndose a los tanques es muy sospechoso.
Además, después de disparar el tanque, hay unos cuatro hombres (rusos seguramente) que corren hacia la parte trasera del tanque. Parecen en alerta. Lo han cortado del video de El Mundo.


----------



## Eneko Aritza (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (6 Abr 2022)

Importantes posiciones defensivas ucranianas en el oblast de Lugansk han sido invadidas, informan fuentes de ambos lados. La batalla fue, como me lo han descrito, "un mes y medio de mierda de la Primera Guerra Mundial". 


Imágenes de #Snigirevka, región de #Mykolaiv: La #GuardiaRusa incautó una gran cantidad de armas y municiones que #AFU distribuyó a la población #civil durante la retirada.


supuestamente mataron a civiles en Bucha que ellos: 
-Vivió en paz con durante un mes 
-Nunca antes participó en combate con 
-Estaban distribuyendo alimentos y ayuda a 
-Sabía que somos partidarios de Rusia (brazaletes blancos) 
-Se iban pacíficamente durante una retirada de la ciudad


----------



## MiguelLacano (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (6 Abr 2022)

*OTRA REVELACIÓN DE LA CNN
SOBRE LA IMPOTENCIA Y EL FRACASO DE EEUU Y LA OTAN PARA DETENER A PUTIN*

"Putin CONOCE los límites de Occidente", titula hoy la CNN.
"Armado con el mayor arsenal de cabezas NUCLEARES del mundo -continúa la cadena-, Putin entiende que Occidente (EEUU y la OTAN) no está dispuesto a intervenir directamente en Ucrania y arriesgarse a un CHOQUE DESASTROSO con Rusia con medidas como una zona de exclusión aérea para salvar a los civiles".

La cadena norteamericana, para una mayoría de expertos en inteligencia estratégica, es la principal VOZ AUTORIZADA del Departamento de Estado, el Pentágono y el Consejo Asesor de la Casa Blanca.
Y continúa la CNN: "Las sanciones más duras de la historia, el nuevo estatus de Rusia como paria mundial y su aislamiento cultural, diplomático, económico y deportivo NO HAN DETENIDO todavía al hombre fuerte del Kremlin. Dada la posición política aparentemente SEGURA de Putin, no muestra ninguna preocupación por ser etiquetado como CRIMINAL DE GUERRA, y las posibilidades de que SEA JUZGADO son remotas si no hay un CAMBIO político asombroso en Rusia".

Y aquí podemos ver una CONTRADICCIÓN notable entre el PUTIN "DERROTADO" que retratan (para manipular desinformación) las CADENAS imperiales (incluida la propia CNN) durante las 24 hs. Y el Putin DOMINADOR del CENTRO del escenario de la guerra que describe este análisis.

Para la CNN Putin "Está ofreciendo una LECCIÓN de por qué otros dictadores podrían considerar la posibilidad de conseguir ARMAS NUCLEARES. El tipo de INTERVENCIONES (militares) occidentales para salvar a los civiles en lugares como Kosovo o Libia están PROHIBIDAS en Ucrania, simplemente por PODER IMPLÍCITO del arsenal del líder ruso y su ruido de sables al principio de la guerra".
Ni siquiera la prensa oficial del Kremlin podría expresarlo con tanta CLARIDAD.

La CNN está CONFESANDO que si no fuera el PODER MILITAR NUCLEAR de Rusia que estuviera actuando en Ucrania, EEUU y la OTAN (como ya hicieron en Yugoslavia, Afganistán, Irak, Kosovo y Libia) ya hubieran atacado y BOMBARDEADO a Ucrania para "SALVARLA" del invasor.
Admitiendo que también FRACASARON las SANCIONES contra Rusia dice la CNN: "La disposición de Putin a absorber los castigos que ya se impusieron a Rusia por la invasión le dio una especial IMPUNIDAD. Las sanciones sobre la economía rusa y los oligarcas pueden tener un impacto debilitante a largo plazo. Pero es evidente que HAN FRACASADO como herramienta de disuasión".

La cadena estadounidense RECONOCE implícitamente la DIVISIÓN de la Unión Europea por su DEPENDENCIA al gas y al petróleo de Putin:
"Un nuevo golpe potencialmente significativo contra Rusia -señala la CNN- podría venir de Europa, ya que la Unión Europea prepara NUEVAS SANCIONES. El presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, respaldó una prohibición de las exportaciones de carbón y petróleo ruso a la UE tan pronto como esta semana. Pero es DUDOSO que otras grandes potencias, incluida Alemania, vayan tan lejos, dada la ESCASEZ de energía y los picos de la ya ELEVADA inflación que se producirían".

¿Y entonces?...
a la luz de lo que REVELA nuestro PROPIO análisis, sobre el análisis de la CNN, las grandes CADENAS y AGENCIAS informativas (incluida la CNN) construyen (durante las 24 hs) un RELATO falso y manipulado (de Guerra Psicológica) para DESTRUIR a Putin demonizándolo como un DICTADOR DERROTADO.

En RESUMEN,
la CNN revela (sin querer hacerlo)

1) Que EEUU y la OTAN no intervienen MILITARMENTE en Ucrania por temor a la MAQUINARIA MILITAR NUCLEAR de Putin.

2) Que el líder ruso (denostado como criminal y PERDEDOR) es el que tiene todo el PODER y CONTROLA el conflicto bélico, no solamente en Ucrania y Europa, sino a escala global.

3) Qué su capacidad MILITAR NUCLEAR ENERGÉTICA le permite a Putin operar sobre las CONTRADICCIONES y las divisiones de la Unión Europea.

Por lo tanto, les queda una ENSEÑANZA:
cuando se sabe LEER y analizar correctamente lo que DICE (entrelíneas) el enemigo... la mejor INFORMACIÓN sobre el enemigo, nos las da el propio ENEMIGO.

Los espero para celebrar cuando a Putin los yanquis le entreguen el Premio Nobel de la PAZ.

MANUEL FREYTAS / IAR Noticias
_Manuel Freytas es *periodista, investigador y analista, especialista en inteligencia y comunicación estratégica.* _


----------



## MiguelLacano (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (6 Abr 2022)

El exprimer ministro ucraniano, Mykola Azarov, explica que tras el golpe de EE.UU. en Kiev en 2014 se instauró una junta dictatorial al estilo latinoamericano, con todos los indicios. Escuadrones de la muerte, asesinatos políticos, centros de tortura y violencia ritualizada. Parte 1


----------



## delhierro (6 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Tristemente el tercero por abajo. Van a liberar las 2 republicas y a replegarse del resto. Cada dia lo tengo más claro, y las 2 republicas porque occidente y el ucraniano se pasaron de listos.

El gobierno ruso , con la mierda que les esta lanzado occidente, los embustes, las sanciones, las armas para matar sus soldados, lloriquea porque eso estropea las "negociaciones". Se han retirado de Kiev, porque lo que querian desde el principio era que la presión les oblilgara a negociar, se sentaron y como gesto de buena voluntad, retiraron esa zona y no me lo invento lo dice el gobienro ruso.

Cabe la posibilidad que la presión occidental se vuelva a pasar de rosca , y que los de Kherson y la zona de Meripol acaben tambien dentro por rebote.

Tambien que lo ucranianos ahora que rusia se ha replegado en alguno sitios del norte hasta la frontera, se cuelen y hagan alguna matanza, lo que llevari a los rusos a pedir un asalto masivo.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Abr 2022)

Pero si son nuestros queridos camaradas del Batallón Bostok


----------



## delhierro (6 Abr 2022)

Nadie que no sea idiota, se acerca a una columana de blindados en una zona de guerra urbana. Y otra cosa es que los ucraninanos abrieron fuego de artilleria para atacar a esas columnas, claro que habra civiles muertos. Lo de atarlos como se ve es un "deporte" de los nazis locales. Que mataron torturando a su negociador, sin que nadie en occidente dijera ni pio.


----------



## pemebe (6 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Y con esta noticia de por medio el rublo lleva la mañana apreciándose ligeramente en lugar de depreciarse fuertemente...
> 
> Da miedo todo lo que está pasando...











Tipo de cambio Dólar Rublo ruso hoy | Cotización USD/RUB - Investing.com


Consulte el tipo de cambio de Dólar a Rublo ruso hoy y siga las variaciones de la cotización USD/RUB con gráficos, datos históricos, noticias y más.



es.investing.com





Cambio:

*81,5178 -1,7947 *(-2,15%)

15:23:43-Info en tiempo real. Valores en RUB

Último cierre:
83,3125
Compra/Venta:
81,5178/81,5178
Rango día:
80,9965 - 83,6375


----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

El primer caso "por pedir sanciones" siguió adelante.
La publicación Listok será multada con hasta 500.000 rublos por estos recursos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40215

Primer caso sobre las peticiones de sanciones contra Rusia​​Se inició un procedimiento administrativo contra el editor del semanario Listok, de Gorno-Altaisk, por pedir sanciones. La organización editora se enfrenta a una multa de hasta 500.000 rublos. Se elaboraron protocolos para la empresa y su directora Olga Komarova.​​El 4 de marzo se aprobó el artículo 20.3.4 del Código de Infracciones Administrativas, que introduce la responsabilidad por "pedir la introducción de medidas restrictivas contra la Federación Rusa, los ciudadanos de la Federación Rusa o las entidades jurídicas rusas". Se trata de la primera aplicación del artículo en Rusia. Hasta ahora, el artículo 20.3.3 del CAO (sobre el descrédito del ejército ruso) y el artículo 207.3 del Código Penal (sobre las falsificaciones militares) se han aplicado activamente, con cientos y decenas de casos respectivamente.​​El artículo prevé multas de 30.000 a 500.000 rublos. En caso de reincidencia, existe responsabilidad penal en virtud del artículo 284.2 del Código Penal.​​t.me/pezdicide/1253​


----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

Ucrania se ha convertido oficialmente en Somalia

El líder de la Legión Georgiana, Mamuka Mamulashvili, ha dicho que los militantes de esta formación no tomarán prisioneros militares rusos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40214

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Burbujo II (6 Abr 2022)

*Las refinerías estatales chinas evitan nuevas operaciones con crudo ruso*


----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

Las fuerzas de Kadyrov capturaron a varios soldados ucranianos que se habían disfrazado de civiles y trataron de huir, disfrazados de refugiados.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40213

Los nazis ucranianos vestidos de civiles querían colarse entre los militares rusos.​Mi querido hermano Zamid Chalaev hace preguntas sencillas, pero el prisionero está tan confundido que no entiende la primera vez. ¿Tiene miedo a la venganza por sus crímenes? Eso está por ver.​​t.me/RKadyrov_95/1797​​_Video en el enlace_​


----------



## amcxxl (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

Hasta las lágrimas 

Se advierte a los pacificadores negros que quieren luchar por la libertad de Ucrania: prepárense para ser llamados negros y otras discriminaciones raciales.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40210


----------



## MiguelLacano (6 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Tristemente el tercero por abajo. Van a liberar las 2 republicas y a replegarse del resto. Cada dia lo tengo más claro, y las 2 republicas porque occidente y el ucraniano se pasaron de listos.
> 
> El gobierno ruso , con la mierda que les esta lanzado occidente, los embustes, las sanciones, las armas para matar sus soldados, lloriquea porque eso estropea las "negociaciones". Se han retirado de Kiev, porque lo que querian desde el principio era que la presión les oblilgara a negociar, se sentaron y como gesto de buena voluntad, retiraron esa zona y no me lo invento lo dice el gobienro ruso.
> 
> ...



Pues tal vez lleves razón. Pero créeme que entonces Putin ha cometido un error de principiante. Para ese magro resultado resulta un precio desorbitado. Hablamos de apenas dos repúblicas que casi estaban liberadas... Cada día entiendo menos. Todavía no pierdo la esperanza de que se pueda solucionar de mejor modo esta apuesta, para los intereses del mundo, el que aspira a liberarse de la tiranía anglo. Lo único que no encaja en esta barbarie es la histeria absolutamente enloquecida de los mandamases de la plutocracia occidental. Sus media están rozando la hipomania patológica. Si lo tuvieran ganado no creo que llegaran a este salvajismo mediático. Pero reitero, cada día estoy menos seguro de nada.


----------



## risto mejido (6 Abr 2022)

Creéis que Odessa volverá a Rusia ?
Putin lo dijo explícitamente que iban a ir a Odessa e ir a por los culpables de los asesinatos de la casa de los sindicatos


----------



## delhierro (6 Abr 2022)

Se puede complicar y acabar llegando hasta el rio o incluso cambiar el gobierno de lo que quede. Pero no es la intención del gobierno ruso. 

El caso de Jerson es muy claro, no hay ordenes superiores, es la gente y supongo que jefes militares locales los que estan organizando nuevas autoridades.


----------



## crocodile (6 Abr 2022)

❗ En Mariupol, los oficiales de la OTAN de Francia, Alemania, Gran Bretaña y la Suecia "neutral" se quedaron atrapados en Azovstal. En este momento se están poniendo en contacto con las tropas rusas con una solicitud para ayudarlos a salir, organizar un corredor para la salida - periodista German Vladimirov

Tenía que pensar antes.

Bulba Tronos:

Nadie cuenta con nuestros oficiales en esta guerra. Cientos de hombres murieron heroicamente, realizando tareas en las que una bomba de planificación sería suficiente. Tuva es fuerza. Muchos fueron fusilados y cortados en cautiverio.

Pero por el bien de la desafortunada docena o dos oficiales socios que están realmente atrapados en Mariupol, están organizando una operación de rescate internacional completa, con líderes mundiales y diplomacia. Y lo llevamos bajo la visera, ahí ya mucha de esta carroña la sacaron los helicópteros.

Y aquí está la pregunta: si inicialmente echamos la culpa de todo a la malvada OTAN, y ellos querían perdonar a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, si estos socios construyeron un ejército para el eneldo que afectó a tantos de los nuestros, ¿por qué no poner al menos a estos OTAN? oficiales en cámara y cortarles la garganta? Al menos estarán menos dispuestos a entrometerse en nuestros territorios.

Literalmente organizaron un safari para nosotros allí. Algún día se sabrá cuántas milicias y nuestro personal murieron en los ataques frontales a Avdiivka, Kamenka, Volnovakha, Maryinka y Mariupol. Como dicen los participantes, "¿Ha intentado tomar una ciudad de medio millón con una proporción de fuerzas de 1:1?"

Y estos oficiales occidentales miraron en sus complejas estaciones multiespectrales ópticas, recibieron mapas en la más alta resolución de los satélites de inteligencia de radio más sofisticados y se rieron.

¿Por qué los enemigos de Occidente y la OTAN solo están en la boca de los balabols, y tan pronto como comienza el contacto real, nos preocupamos por uno de ellos más que por una docena de los nuestros?

No entiendo, ¿percibimos a Occidente como un enemigo o son semidioses para nosotros?

Si como oponente, no veo ninguna razón por la que deban salir con vida de allí.o


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Abr 2022)

Claro, prinsesa, ya lo decía la Pantoja: "Que mala, que mala, que mala eg la genteee"...


----------



## MiguelLacano (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Proletario Blanco (6 Abr 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> Mismos métodos de lo que hacían el batallón tornado en lugansk y los Azov en los sótanos de mariupol...



Acusaciones sin demostrar. La propaganda rusa es falsa.


----------



## delhierro (6 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Pues tal vez lleves razón. Pero créeme que entonces Putin ha cometido un error de principiante. Para ese magro resultado resulta un precio desorbitado. Hablamos de apenas dos repúblicas que casi estaban liberadas... Cada día entiendo menos. Todavía no pierdo la esperanza de que se pueda solucionar de mejor modo esta apuesta, para los intereses del mundo, el que aspira a liberarse de la tiranía anglo. Lo único que no encaja en esta barbarie es la histeria absolutamente enloquecida de los mandamases de la plutocracia occidental. Sus media están rozando la hipomania patológica. Si lo tuvieran ganado no creo que llegaran a este salvajismo mediático. Pero reitero, cada día estoy menos seguro de nada.



Bueno estaban al 33, y 30% perdieron muchisimo en el 2014, se tuvieron que enfrentar solos todo lo que les mando ucrania. De hecho se perdio Mariupol cuando la podian haber mantenido con 4 tanques y un par de miles de "hombres de verde".

Putin quiere creer en occidente, ese es su error. Es un tipo tradicionalista, de derechas, y patriota, pero al que le gustaría integrarse aquí. Ese es el problema, bueno en realidad no seria un problema pero occidente solo quiere liquidar a rusia como oponente, y no le entra en la cabeza.

Si el primer dia corta el gas, Europa estaria de rodillas. No lo hace porque espera que las "negociaciones" den fruto. En fin espero que sepa cambiar de rumbo. En 2014 afirmo taxativamente primero que defenderia a los prorrusos y luego que el Donbass era un tema interno ucraniano, ahora esta luchando a cañonazos por ellos. Puede volver a girar si occidente se pasa en la presión, cosa que yo veo muy posible.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (6 Abr 2022)

El nazbol Dugin confirma la afirmación de que la "desnazificación" rusa de Ucrania es un eufemismo para destruir la identidad nacional Blanca ucraniana, es decir, una forma de genocidio cultural.
@nuestralucha


----------



## amcxxl (6 Abr 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Creéis que Odessa volverá a Rusia ?
> Putin lo dijo explícitamente que iban a ir a Odessa e ir a por los culpables de los asesinatos de la casa de los sindicatos



Ucrania desaparecera como estado , el regimen nazi sera demolido y sus cabecillas y secuaces liquidados
No intentes encontrar la logica de lo que los rusos hacen o dejan de hacer a corto plazo, tu no tienes datos suficientes para intentar entender lo que esta pasando en cada momento.

Solo tienes que escuchar lo que Putin ha dicho en sus discursos, durante años, es todo lo que hay que saber

Cuando la maquinaria se pone en marcha ya no se puede parar


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pues te compro lo que dices.
> 
> Lo que comentas explicaría la obsesión de los rusos con destruir depósitos de combustible ucranianos. Van prácticamente a 1 por día.
> Y también explicaría el porque los ucros no han planteado casi contraofensivas. Están como dices fijados en el terreno esperando ataques terrestres, eso sí con más tropas que los rusos. Lo que también explicaría la situación del donbass, donde debe de haber un arsenal ucraniano, y miles de tropas defendiendo ciudades como Kramatorsk. Por eso los rusos en todos los frentes salvo en el sur, han estado fijando posiciones defensivas y protegiendo sus líneas de suministro, mientras utilizan artillería y aviación para evitar que los ucros recuperen terreno en los frentes principales.



Ojo que destruidos completamente no están, están tocados, al menos los de Odessa, en Dnipro era uno muy importante no se sabe como de tocado está.


Pero ese es el camino, en una guerra larga, gana generalmente el número superior y la logística...se puede discutir mucho, pero por ahí va.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Don Meliton (6 Abr 2022)

La tasa de aprovacion de la gestion de Biden por el electorado esta en un 41%.

How Popular Is Joe Biden? | FiveThirtyEight

La de Putin en un 80%

• Putin approval rating Russia 2022 | Statista

Victor Orban gano por goleada las ultimas elecciones.

Dentro de poco tocan elecciones en la France, alguien sabe cual es la postura de Marine Lepen frente a la guerra de Ucrania?

Por lo que veo Macron esta utilizando los lazos de Lepen con Rusia como arma electoral, estaria interesante que el tiro le saliera por la culata.


----------



## MiguelLacano (6 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Bueno estaban al 33, y 30% perdieron muchisimo en el 2014, se tuvieron que enfrentar solos todo lo que les mando ucrania. De hecho se perdio Mariupol cuando la podian haber mantenido con 4 tanques y un par de miles de "hombres de verde".
> 
> Putin quiere creer en occidente, ese es su error. Es un tipo tradicionalista, de derechas, y patriota, pero al que le gustaría integrarse aquí. Ese es el problema, bueno en realidad no seria un problema pero occidente solo quiere liquidar a rusia como oponente, y no le entra en la cabeza.
> 
> Si el primer dia corta el gas, Europa estaria de rodillas. No lo hace porque espera que las "negociaciones" den fruto. En fin espero que sepa cambiar de rumbo. En 2014 afirmo taxativamente primero que defenderia a los prorrusos y luego que el Donbass era un tema interno ucraniano, ahora esta luchando a cañonazos por ellos. Puede volver a girar si occidente se pasa en la presión, cosa que yo veo muy posible.



Te lo confieso, por el bien de todos nosotros y de la humanidad espero que te equivoques y que el gobierno ruso no ceda en esta batalla. Si llevas razón, y Rusia fracasa, nos espera 1984.


----------



## amcxxl (6 Abr 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> El nazbol Dugin confirma la afirmación de que la "desnazificación" rusa de Ucrania es un eufemismo para destruir la identidad nacional Blanca ucraniana, es decir, una forma de genocidio cultural.
> @nuestralucha
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1015167



pero que puta mania con lo de "blanco" teneis los hispanchitos de mierda

Ucrania NO es una nacion es una region de Rusia 

y NO es "blanca" (= anglogermanica y protestante) , es eslava, a los que por cierto, tus camaradas nazis llamaban "subhumanos"


----------



## Remequilox (6 Abr 2022)

Ucrania, ya desde hace unos años, planteó el conflicto como un juego de doble o nada. Batalla campal, si me ganas, Game Over para los restos, y si no me ganas, ganó yo, y de premio gordo, Otan y UE (con su generosísimo paquete de reconstrucción).
Rusia eso de jugárselo a una moneda no lo vio mal, pero para nada lo de la batalla campal. Lanzó la moneda, y le salió favorable, pero Ucrania dijo que eso NO era una derrota en una batalla campal, y siguió las hostilidades (en modo Totaler Krieg goebblesiano).

Así que ahora el juego (de la guerra) sigue. Ucrania sigue buscando su batalla campal (única y decisiva, para muchos años), y Rusia sigue evitándola, pero ahora ya no en modo lanzo una moneda a ver que sale, sino en plan martillo pilón militar ultraortodoxo: No hay guerra cuando solo queda 1 ejército.

Objetivo militar 1: Lograr una posición de superioridad tal que al enemigo le sea imposible una victoria. Logrado, en pocas horas a coste ínfimo. Pero... El enemigo no lo reconoce como derrota, y sigue luchando encarnizadamente.
Hay que replantear cosas. Mantener las ventajas logradas (¿Kiev era una ventaja o un inconveniente? Parece ser que a ojos de Putin, finalmente era un inconveniente), y pasar a objetivo 2.

Objetivo 2: Destruir al ejército enemigo, para finalizar la guerra. En eso están. Y claro, se trata de lograr una destrucción del rival más rápida (mucho más rápida) que tu propio deterioro. Según los ritmos y capacidades enfrentadas, el tiempo es la clave. Demasiado, o demasiado poco, es mortal para uno de los enfrentados.


----------



## delhierro (6 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ojo que destruidos completamente no están, están tocados, al menos los de Odessa, en Dnipro era uno muy importante no se sabe como de tocado está.
> 
> 
> Pero ese es el camino, en una guerra larga, gana generalmente el número superior y la logística...se puede discutir mucho, pero por ahí va.



Estamos acostumbrados a las guerras yanquis, donde se cuidan muy mucho de aislar al atacado. Aquí puedne volar todos los depositos con un gasto importante de misiles y seguira entrando combustible. De hecho los trenes siguen funcionando en todo el oeste. Lo tienen a huevo volando los puentes, no lo hacen seguramente por la presión mediatica. Y porque eso definiria una frontera.

* Posiblemente acaben tirando los puentes dentro de un mes o mes y medio.


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Abr 2022)

En los hospitales españoles estan dejando de hacer pcrs, en las fronteras terrestres comunitarias parece que ya no piden pcr o prueba negativa, *espero que la pandemia de Covid-19 no repunte...*

En Ucrania murieron en 2018 casi 600.000 personas . Se supone que " si la población está sin vacunar, sin mascarillas , ni confinamiento " este año todavía serán más.

600.000 dividido entre 365 días del año, da un total de 1.644 personas cada día que son cuerpos que en vez de enterrar es posible que se usen como propaganda simulando una masacre y con ello justificar la participación abierta en la que será llamada tercera guerra mundial, pero que nuevamente no caerá ningún misil ruso ni chino en Estados Unidos sino en todos los países que están siendo arengados.

Después de toda la devastación habrá un vencedor absoluto . Los fabricantes de armas hermanados con las farmacéuticas y los que darán los créditos para la reconstrucción . Un nuevo plan Marshall que a costa de la ruina de los europeos levantará la economía norteamericana .

PD- Los tres ultimos parrafos son de @ATARAXIO y deberiais leerlos.


----------



## Salamandra (6 Abr 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Creéis que Odessa volverá a Rusia ?
> Putin lo dijo explícitamente que iban a ir a Odessa e ir a por los culpables de los asesinatos de la casa de los sindicatos



Pero que vayan a por determinados grupos que es lo que dijo no implica que se la queden. Yo creo que que esto vendrá dado por el devenir de la "intervencion". También le pusieron inicialmente un tiempo hasta mayo creo recordar y hace poco leí a través de terceros que si la otan sigue enviando armas el conflicto durará mucho más produciendo daños no esperados incluida el hambre por los problemas se producción de cereales en Ucrania, su transporte por mar y por los precios de fertilizantes.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (6 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Ucrania, ya desde hace unos años, planteó el conflicto como un juego de doble o nada. Batalla campal, si me ganas, Game Over para los restos, y si no me ganas, ganó yo, y de premio gordo, Otan y UE (con su generosísimo paquete de reconstrucción).
> Rusia eso de jugárselo a una moneda no lo vio mal, pero para nada lo de la batalla campal. Lanzó la moneda, y le salió favorable, pero Ucrania dijo que eso NO era una derrota en una batalla campal, y siguió las hostilidades (en modo Totaler Krieg goebblesiano).
> 
> Así que ahora el juego (de la guerra) sigue. Urania sigue buscando su batalla campal (única y decisiva, para muchos años), y Rusia sigue evitándola, pero ahora ya no en modo lanzo una moneda a ver que sale, sino en plan martillo pilón militar ultraortodoxo: No hay guerra cuando solo queda 1 ejército.
> ...



En Siria llevan ya unos cuanto años, con poco a poco voy destruyendo y moviéndome…


----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

Los turcos informaron de que habían desmantelado con éxito otra mina ucraniana a la deriva, que habían descubierto previamente frente a sus costas. Tras el descubrimiento de la primera mina en aguas territoriales turcas, Erdogan ordenó al Ministerio de Defensa turco que se ocupara del asunto, lo que llevó a reforzar la flota turca de dragaminas en el Mar Negro.
En general, hasta ahora todo se está pescando con éxito. Según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, puede haber más de 10 minas de este tipo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40217


----------



## delhierro (6 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Te lo confieso, por el bien de todos nosotros y de la humanidad espero que te equivoques y que el gobierno ruso no ceda en esta batalla. Si llevas razón, y Rusia fracasa, nos espera 1984.



No va a fracasar. En 2014 me decian que era un pirado porque veia esto si tragaban, una guerra mucho más gorda. La mayoria dicia que Putin era el ajedrecista y que Kiev caeria cual fruta madura. Despreciaban el poder de la pasta, y la tenacidad de occidente.

Su putin cae, seran los comunistas los que gobiernen ( si vuelvo a ser un pirado  ) y harian frente a occidente sin titubeos. Pero no creo que caiga, creo que va a hacer lo que tiene que hacer para mantener rusia a salvo, pero lo va a hacer tarde y obligado por occidente. Lo que llevara muchos más costes.


----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso ha dicho que las pruebas de la no implicación de Rusia en los sucesos de Bucha son más que suficientes, y el tema está cerrado.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40218


----------



## Bartleby (6 Abr 2022)

*La OTAN enfila a China, el plan sigue su recorrido, el conflicto apenas está iniciando*


----------



## Señor X (6 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Hasta las lágrimas
> 
> Se advierte a los pacificadores negros que quieren luchar por la libertad de Ucrania: prepárense para ser llamados negros y otras discriminaciones raciales.
> 
> ...



No harán falta balas. Pillas un megáfono, dices NIGGER, y ya. Batalla ganada.


----------



## pemebe (6 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Muy fuerte lo de la sangre fresca y como le cortan
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1015084



Muy ilustrativo el video mejicano (rodado el 2 de abril). Lalo Salazar recorre una zona de combate en Kiev, Ucrania y encuentra los rastros de civiles torturados.

Es bueno ver que son pro-OTAN.



Ese video es muy bueno. De Mejico (habla de que miren la fecha de caducidad de unos paquetes (que ellos dicen que son de los soldados, pero parecen más bien ayuda alimentaria).

Y la sorpresa surge cuando llegan a donde están los cuerpos asesinados y torturados:

*"Caray, caray: Sangre fresca"*(en ese momento cortan el video y sale el presentador desde Mejico diciendo si estaban los ucranianos determinando si hubo ejecucion de civiles), 

"*estan los civiles, están tapados, vamos a hacer una toma rapida*, *Raimundo este.. parece que fueron asesinados el dia de hoy"* (no se ve). 

Se quedan cortados y el de mejico sigue (ya de salida, ya retirandose fueron asesinados).

Está rodado el 2 de abril, hacía 3 días que los rusos habían dejado los pueblos del norte de Kiev. Se les rompió el relato.


----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

Un ejemplo de cómo vive una ciudad cuando sus autoridades toman la decisión correcta. Kupiansk, en la región de Kharkiv, tiene electricidad, gas, agua y comunicaciones. Las tiendas y el transporte público funcionan. La gente lleva una vida normal. Vea más en el vídeo.

t.me/sashakots/30893


----------



## MiguelLacano (6 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No va a fracasar. En 2014 me decian que era un pirado porque veia esto si tragaban, una guerra mucho más gorda. La mayoria dicia que Putin era el ejedrecista y que Kiev caeria cual fruta madura. Despreciaban el poder de la pasta, y la tenacidad de occidente.
> 
> Su putin cae, seran los comunistas los que gobiernen ( si vuelvo a ser un pirado  ) y harian frente a occidente sin titubeos. Pero no creo que caiga, creo que va a hacer lo que tiene que hacer para mantener rusia a salvo, pero lo va a hacer tarde y obligado por occidente. Lo que llevara muchos más costes.



Me asombra todavía a día de hoy que los pueblos y sus gobernantes no sean capaces de percibir y enfrentar sus grandes amenazas vitales. De España hace años que perdí la esperanza, somos un peón secundario bajo la bota anglo, pero de Rusia tenía otra idea. Y de lanzarse a este choque, imaginé que sería sin mirar atrás, sin guardar la ropa...


----------



## delhierro (6 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *La OTAN enfila a China, el plan sigue su recorrido, el conflicto apenas está iniciando*



Que van a MUERTE JODER. Que alguien se lo diga a Putin que a mi no me lee.


----------



## amcxxl (6 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Ucrania, ya desde hace unos años, planteó el conflicto como un juego de doble o nada. Batalla campal, si me ganas, Game Over para los restos, y si no me ganas, ganó yo, y de premio gordo, Otan y UE (con su generosísimo paquete de reconstrucción).
> Rusia eso de jugárselo a una moneda no lo vio mal, pero para nada lo de la batalla campal. Lanzó la moneda, y le salió favorable, pero Ucrania dijo que eso NO era una derrota en una batalla campal, y siguió las hostilidades (en modo Totaler Krieg goebblesiano).
> 
> Así que ahora el juego (de la guerra) sigue. Urania sigue buscando su batalla campal (única y decisiva, para muchos años), y Rusia sigue evitándola, pero ahora ya no en modo lanzo una moneda a ver que sale, sino en plan martillo pilón militar ultraortodoxo: No hay guerra cuando solo queda 1 ejército.
> ...



las malas lenguas dicen que la operacion sobre Gostomel fue una operacion de rescate del oligarca "proruso" Medvedchuk, que debia estar recluido en alguna instalacion militar o carcelaria aneja al aerodromo

dado que ucrania esta asesinando a todos los activistas prorusos desde hace tiempo, el inicio de la operacion militar era un claro peligro de asesinato de los principales lideres anti-regimen en Ucrania

al fin y al cabo tendran que poner al cargo a alguien una vez liquiden el regimen nazi

el otro gran candidato llamado a ser alguien en la regeneracion de Ucrania es Oleg Tsarev que esta con los rusos, participando en la operacion militar, como tambien lo esta Pavel Gubarev


----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

El lanzacohetes múltiple Grad del DNR dispara contra las posiciones de los nacionalistas de Azov en la zona industrial de Azovstal. Una salva es de cinco cohetes desde cada vehículo.

Este tipo de fuego no se dirige a zonas residenciales y asentamientos para evitar que los civiles y los objetos civiles caigan en la zona del objetivo.

Cuanto más se replieguen los combatientes de Azov en la zona industrial, más libres trabajarán nuestros artilleros

t.me/msgazdiev/858

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## delhierro (6 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Me asombra todavía a día de hoy que los pueblos y sus gobernantes no sean capaces de percibir y enfrentar sus grandes amenazas vitales. De España hace años que perdí la esperanza, somos un peón secundario bajo la bota anglo, pero de Rusia tenía otra idea. Y de lanzarse a este choque, imaginé que sería sin mirar atrás, sin guardar la ropa...



Los yanquis son muy listos, si no me caen bien pero admito las cosas. Gastan un pastizal en armas, y una cantidad menor pero enorme en .....influir en las sociedades. Putin esta rodeado de agentes dobles, gente que le susurra al oido que van a negociar...tu estate tranquilo que van a negociar....Eso por todo la sociedad.

Fijate en el video de las torturas a los soldados rusos. Ahora te pones en Irak y pones el video de lo mismo .....¿ visualizas a Sadam dandose paseos ? ¿ hablando con otros lideres ? Pues ahí esta la diferencia, no en los misiles los rusos tienen tantos o más, y son como de ciencia ficción, en el ESPIRITU. Ser un lider es que no te importe una mierda lo que piensen los demas. Y a Putin y a su gobienro le importa. Y los anglos lo saben.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (6 Abr 2022)

Además ese ciclista iba avanzando despacio y con trayectoria errática, muy sospechoso. Como si llevara algo pesado. 
El tanque dispara antes de que el ciclista doble la curva. Posiblemente lo estaban viendo también con un dron. Y el tanque disparó para avisarle. Pero el ciclista se agazapa en la curva y después sigue adelante y la dobla. Yo creo que al final lo abatieron. Por la posición del humo que sale.
Después un grupo de hombres (posiblemente rusos) se reúnen en la zona tras el tanque, parecen preocupados por lo que ha pasado.
A saber el ciclista qué tramaba.


----------



## Salamandra (6 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Bueno estaban al 33, y 30% perdieron muchisimo en el 2014, se tuvieron que enfrentar solos todo lo que les mando ucrania. De hecho se perdio Mariupol cuando la podian haber mantenido con 4 tanques y un par de miles de "hombres de verde".
> 
> Putin quiere creer en occidente, ese es su error. Es un tipo tradicionalista, de derechas, y patriota, pero al que le gustaría integrarse aquí. Ese es el problema, bueno en realidad no seria un problema pero occidente solo quiere liquidar a rusia como oponente, y no le entra en la cabeza.
> 
> Si el primer dia corta el gas, Europa estaria de rodillas. No lo hace porque espera que las "negociaciones" den fruto. En fin espero que sepa cambiar de rumbo. En 2014 afirmo taxativamente primero que defenderia a los prorrusos y luego que el Donbass era un tema interno ucraniano, ahora esta luchando a cañonazos por ellos. Puede volver a girar si occidente se pasa en la presión, cosa que yo veo muy posible.



Yo ya no creo tal cosa. No después de la rusofobia lanzada por occidente. Lo que si espera, quizás, es que los europeos no se peguen tantos tiros en el pie pero vete a saber, dependerá de los secretos de Mariupol, de si existen y de como se negocien si se puede. Pero después de la rusofobia ya nada puede ser igual para alguien que espera que a su nación se le respete por el lugar que piensa, que ocupa en el mundo.

Si Rusia corta el gas se queda con un problema económico de carajo, por lo mismo que no entiende que Europa haga lo que él no se atreve por el daño a su población y anda buscando todos los recovecos que se le ocurren para seguir suministrando gas a los europeos.

Al margen de lo que ya he dicho muchas veces, que el petróleo no se puede sacar hoy, dar fiesta mañana, y seguir dentro de dos semanas.

Recordar que a cuenta de la pandemia en 2020 acabaron ofreciendo petróleo gratis a quien se lo pudiese llevar. Solo se puede almacenar una cierta parte, no hasta el infinito.


----------



## ZARGON (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (6 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> El objetivo debe ser aguantar hasta el Domingo noche por si hay franceses, Domingo son las elecciones Macron se la juega como haya mandos ahí.



El sabado por la tarde, el general gabacho y sus manporreros, destripados por los intensos combates en Mariupol, sus fotografias en todas las televisiones y veremos que pasa en las urnas francesas despues...


----------



## Trajanillo (6 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Que van a MUERTE JODER. Que alguien se lo diga a Putin que a mi no me lee.



Dice un refrán que a la fuerza ahorcan, no tardará mucho en darse cuenta que ya no tiene marcha atrás porque la OTAN, bueno realmente EEUU no le va a dejar y tendrá que tirar con todo lo gordo porque se lo van a exigir su propia gente.
EEUU está en decadencia y como todos los imperios va intentar morir matando.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (6 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> pero que puta mania con lo de "blanco" teneis los hispanchitos de mierda
> 
> Ucrania NO es una nacion es una region de Rusia
> 
> y NO es "blanca" (= anglogermanica y protestante) , es eslava, a los que por cierto, tus camaradas nazis llamaban "subhumanos"



Soy blanco y español. Panchita será tu puta madre. Subnormal.

Y no estoy aquí para educar mongoles como tu.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (6 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *La OTAN enfila a China, el plan sigue su recorrido, el conflicto apenas está iniciando*



GRAVÍSIMO. Nos espera muy mal futuro. 
Aplicarán sanciones a China. La inflación se irá al 100%.


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (6 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> pero que puta mania con lo de "blanco" teneis los hispanchitos de mierda
> 
> Ucrania NO es una nacion es una region de Rusia
> 
> y NO es "blanca" (= anglogermanica y protestante) , es eslava, a los que por cierto, tus camaradas nazis llamaban "subhumanos"



Por eso ellos se consideran vikingos no como los "orcos" que son eslavos.
Ya está tardando tito vlado en arrasar la puta leópolis y que los panchitos callen la puta boca que si fuéramos como sus admirados anglos a estas alturas quedaban 4 y amenizando un casino como sus primos de las praderas


----------



## delhierro (6 Abr 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> GRAVÍSIMO. Nos espera muy mal futuro.
> Aplicarán sanciones a China. La inflación se irá al 100%.



Los yanquis no toleraran no ser el perro Alfa del vecindario. Estan bajando y el resto subiendo, no pueden esperar en 10 años los chinos se los habran comido economicamente. Han jugado a la globalización y los chinos los han derrotado por goleada.


----------



## crocodile (6 Abr 2022)

La construcción en Rusia disparada, las sanciones para nada, todo el material es ruso, joderse otanicos, jo jo jo.


----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

Evan Braden Montgomery y Hanshi Yoshihara, del Center for Strategic and Budgetary Assessments (CSBA, Washington), sobre las conclusiones de los analistas militares del Ejército Popular de Liberación (PLA) sobre la operación militar especial del ejército ruso en Ucrania:
1. La disuasión nuclear es muy eficaz. En una operación especial para reunificar Taiwán con la China continental, la disuasión nuclear puede obligar al ejército estadounidense a retirarse, reduciendo el riesgo de una guerra a gran escala entre Estados Unidos y la RPC.
2. La necesidad de un bloqueo naval completo de Taiwán.
3. La eliminación física de la cúpula militar y política de Taiwán al inicio de una operación especial podría evitar una guerra de insurgencia prolongada en la isla en el futuro.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40226


----------



## npintos (6 Abr 2022)

PPP (Pancho Peroncho Primero), mostrando una vez más el por qué de su estadía en la silla de CEO de la industria del altar.


----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

Refuerzos de camino a Donbass. Rodado hace unos días, lo más probable es que ya haya llegado.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40225

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Estamos acostumbrados a las guerras yanquis, donde se cuidan muy mucho de aislar al atacado. Aquí puedne volar todos los depositos con un gasto importante de misiles y seguira entrando combustible. De hecho los trenes siguen funcionando en todo el oeste. Lo tienen a huevo volando los puentes, no lo hacen seguramente por la presión mediatica. Y porque eso definiria una frontera.



Para mí es interesante lo que dices (pena del móvil).

Rusia con un ejército tan grande y queriendo conquistar un país vecino too grande, tarda.

Una opción en bombardear zonas de suministros entrar desde Brest hacia Lviv cortar frontera y hacerse fuerte cortando carreteras, vía férrea y superioridad aérea. Nos da un problema o varios, dejas población no favorable encerrada, alguien encerrado lucha a muerte. Ventaja no entran repuestos armas ni alimentos que debe gestionar ocupante.

Kiev , fué táctica o error?....dije al principio que no creia aquello de la columna de 60km, o un poco de todo? El tiempo dirá con superioridad aérea dejar ese flanco....o es que Rusia no quiere emplear muchas más tropas en guerra ukra?.

Empezando por Donbass creas un problema muy grande a EU de refugiados, veremos problemas entre socios EU. Te ahorras alimentar a mucha población de golpe. 
En contra flujo continuo de armas y refuerzos.
Desgaste lento pero continúo de ukra, 
Pero desgaste igual ruso, más lento.
Es un partida de ajedrez.

A este ritmo si ucraina aguanta aunque pierda lo mejor en Donbass quizás para pasar el Dniéper Rusia debe meter más soldados. Si no no toma Kiev, no digo literal, digo asedio.

Una vez tomada Nikolaev, le puede llevar hasta Mayo o más....para Odessa, nos vamos al verano y si eso traen lo sirios a 40 grados.

Pena de civiles 

A ver el desgaste económico, pero otro año de mierda a partir de Otoño tiene pinta.
.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (6 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _El ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu, dio un ultimátum a los líderes de la OTAN. Dijo que es necesario detener el suministro de aviones y sistemas de defensa aérea a Ucrania, de lo contrario, "responderemos adecuadamente", dijo Shoigu.
> 
> _



Shoigu subnor...
No se avisa, se actúa...


----------



## Eneko Aritza (6 Abr 2022)

Los cohetes grad en acción contra azodstal


----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

Así, los niños rusos pueden no saber que el principal secreto de Dumbledore no era que fuera homosexual, sino que era un zoófilo transexual.
Las sanciones occidentales nunca han sido tan monstruosas en su crueldad .

Los mayores minoristas de libros electrónicos de Rusia, Litres y MyBook, han anunciado que los libros de Harry Potter no podrán comprarse a partir del 8 de abril. Al parecer, esto será "a discreción del titular de los derechos de autor". 

t.me/boris_rozhin/40227

Las mayores tiendas de libros electrónicos de Rusia, Litres y MyBook, han anunciado que los libros de Harry Potter dejarán de estar disponibles para su compra a partir del 8 de abril. Al parecer, esto se debe "a la decisión del titular de los derechos de autor".​​¿Qué diablos estás haciendo? ¡Estás golpeando a los tuyos! Esta es la biblia de la oposición rusa.​​t.me/SergeyKolyasnikov/28860​


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (6 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> *OTRA REVELACIÓN DE LA CNN
> SOBRE LA IMPOTENCIA Y EL FRACASO DE EEUU Y LA OTAN PARA DETENER A PUTIN*
> 
> "Putin CONOCE los límites de Occidente", titula hoy la CNN.
> ...




Me asquea soberanamente que digan que en Libia “salvamos civiles”. Fue la guerra que más atentamente seguí y esa afirmación es pura mierda cínica hasta grado sumo.
Hijos de puta.


----------



## crocodile (6 Abr 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Shoigu subnor...
> No se avisa, se actúa...



Es la costumbre del kremlin, avisar, como consecuencia los otanicos ya no lo creen , piensan que va de farol, otro error ruso


----------



## Salamandra (6 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El sabado por la tarde, el general gabacho y sus manporreros, destripados por los intensos combates en Mariupol, sus fotografias en todas las televisones y veremos que pasa en las urnas francesas despues...



Para esas cositas está la ley de censura. El camino ahora es más tortuoso y más facil de manipular con propaganda.

Para la historia, la señora Griso coloca imágenes desgarradoras de la guerra de Ucrania, RT muestra que es un videojuego y además alude a que es información del gobierno ucraniano.

Cuando no cabe otro remedio la Griso admite que es un videojuego pero NO nos avisa de que sus fuentes eran nada más y nada menos que el gobierno ucraniano.

Poquísimo tiempo después los medios rusos son censurados y evitan el sonrojo y el comerse bilis de futuras susanitas. Todos contentos, menos la verdad.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (6 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ucrania se ha convertido oficialmente en Somalia
> 
> El líder de la Legión Georgiana, Mamuka Mamulashvili, ha dicho que los militantes de esta formación no tomarán prisioneros militares rusos.
> 
> ...




Para los sin Telegram


----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

ZTV EXCLUSIVA

Veamos juntos algunos hallazgos interesantes en las fotos tomadas en el puerto de Mariupol:

1 - Entre el remolcador y el muro alguien escondió una moto acuática con radares de navegación bajo una red;

2 - camiones blancos muy extraños con cruces rojas escondidos en el paseo marítimo;

3 - alguien sigue esperando un desembarco táctico desde el mar - posiciones de tiro y erizos antitanques;

4 - ¿bolsas de explosivos en el muelle?

5 - ¿Qué hay escondido bajo las sábanas junto a la Gürza?

6 - ¿alguien va a pescar? ¿más embarcaciones camufladas?

t.me/boris_rozhin/40229


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> yo pienso que llevan de antes del conflicto, llevan mucho alli, ya habia roces de buques y maniobras y provocaciones en el mar negro mucho antes del conflicto



Todas las fortificaciones del ejercito ukro en el Donbass y en la ciudad de Mariupol, se han construido bajo supervision de la Nato...







PD- Llevan años armandolos, entrenandolos, dirigiendolos, son una parodia de pais, una marioneta.


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1014686



Esta guapa maquillada y sin maquillar...


----------



## lapetus (6 Abr 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> alguien sabe cual es la postura de Marine Lepen



Es la candidata alternativa fake del sistema, que dormita durante 4 años, y luego sale para hacer ganar las elecciones al socialdemócrata o liberal de turno. En las pasadas elecciones hizo lo mismo. No tiene apoyos suficientes pero tampoco los busca. Zemour ha hecho bastante más campaña que ella, y parece que ya lo dan por eliminado.
Al final ganará micrón el chico de Rothschild, que para eso ha comprado toneladas de vacunas Pfizer.



Remequilox dijo:


> Logrado, en pocas horas a coste ínfimo



No lo ha logrado y de hecho lo han evitado a posta:

Acampas un ejército en Bielorusia durante meses para que el enemigo te vea y le de tiempo de preparar la bienvenida, causando bajas máximas
No llamas al reclutamiento de antemano, ni preparas el ejército de 1M de hombres.
Lanzas una operación con 280k soldados de mierda contra un país gigantesco que ya está reclutando. De esos 280, con suerte150k son soldados de calidad.
Te inhibes de bombardear ciudades y objetivos estratégicos para que no me digan que soy malo, y al final te lo dicen igual.
No tomas ciudades ni las cercas. Te dedicas a avanzar en columna por carretera en formación de tiempo de paz.
Devuelves territorio previamente ganado.
Metes helicópteros y tanques a la tremenda sin tener el cuenta el riesgo de manpads y armas portátiles.
Te pules tus mejores tropas en la primera oleada (10-15%) y te retiras mientras preparas sobre la marcha una segunda descafeinada con milicianos Sirios. Mientras Ucrania se rearma y empieza a enviar los soldados entrenados de la primera hornada.
No bombardeas y tomas Odesa desde el día 1.
No bombardeas ministerios en Kiev y cortas la luz y el agua.
No descabezas el régimen con agentes sobre el terreno.
Dejas abierto y sin molestar todo el oeste del país, para que los enemigos pasen sus armas agusto (tanques y de todo)
La defensa aérea enemiga la dejas viva tras semanas de operación, y lo mismo la aviación.
Descuidas la defensa aérea propia, de manera que el enemigo te revienta depósitos de combustible en tu propio país echando cohetes no guiados desde un puto helicóptero Mi-8
Dejas que el enemigo derribe y capture restos de aeronaves de última generación y ajuste sus sistemas de guerra electrónica para futuros conflictos.
Rusia ha cometido errores muy importantes pero no operativos, sino políticos. No sé si esta idea de guerra light con presupuesto limitado y ganancias fantásticas va a salir bien. De momento está haciendo bastante el ridículo.


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Abr 2022)

_La masacre de My Lai del 68 no convirtió a LBJ en un criminal de guerra: una unidad estadounidense se volvió loca. Bucha exige una investigación completa, pero como escribe @Eluttwak, es "irresponsable" llamar criminal a Putin._



Y luego dicen que Trump era un bocazas, hasta los propios periodistas NWO lo dicen, Biden es un desastre.


----------



## Malevich (6 Abr 2022)

Desde la barra de bar creo que en paralelo al Donbass se viene ataque a Nikolayev y Odessa.
Pienso que la costa se la va a quedar Rusia sí o sí. Tal vez una fórmula intermedia, Federación Novorrusa de Jarkov al Danubio. Y que se incorpore al Estado de la Unión.
No me parece lógica otra salida a estas alturas, salvo que el régimen ucronazi sea demolido.
En el Pis ya han utilizado el término "orcos" para los rusos al copiar declaraciones o comunicados de la parte ucraniana. Los medios han perdido el norte definitivamente.


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Abr 2022)

Se viene gorda...


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (6 Abr 2022)

Los yankees y sus mentiras tipo "acorazado Maine" o "golfo de Tonkin" para no parecer nunca los agresores y los imperialistas ,...pero el caso es que LO SON aunque muchos tontos no lo vean y los zampabollos lo nieguen de forma cínica,.....LA REALIDAD es que fueron ellos los que dieron el golpe de estado sangriento en Ucrania, que siempre ha sido parte de Rusia... y son ellos los que han planeado y provocado ésta guerra para que Rusia se hunda lo mismo que se hundió la URSS, repartirse su riquezas y convertirla en un patético estado títere AL IGUAL QUE ESPAÑA.


----------



## Guaguei (6 Abr 2022)

Todo rarisimo, minuto 2:20 hasta el 4:00

yo pienso que se han quitado todos los muertos de prorusos y colaboradores repartidos por toda ucrania, se los quitan todos de una tacada, llevandolos a Bucha y montando esta operacion de propaganda, y los que seguiran llegando, no van a dejar ver las fosas hasta que pase tiempo y sean irreconocibles

nadie reclama a nadie en Bucha? no se los dan a los familiares? no podian usar mobiles ni salir nadie de Bucha cuando estuvieron los Rusos? nunca nadie salio de bucha? nadie quiso salir en medio de una guerra y masacres en Bucha? nadie pudo informar? se tuvo que saber todo cuando llegaron los ucranianos?


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Abr 2022)

_Mamuka Mamulashvili, comandante de la "Legión Nacional de Georgia" en Ucrania: "Sí, a veces les atamos las manos y los pies. Hablo en nombre de la Legión de Georgia, nunca tomaremos prisioneros a los soldados rusos. Ni uno solo de ellos será hecho prisionero. ." _


----------



## MiguelLacano (6 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Es la candidata alternativa fake del sistema, que dormita durante 4 años, y luego sale para hacer ganar las elecciones al socialdemócrata o liberal de turno. En las pasadas elecciones hizo lo mismo. No tiene apoyos suficientes pero tampoco los busca. Zemour ha hecho bastante más campaña que ella, y parece que ya lo dan por eliminado.
> Al final ganará micrón el chico de Rothschild, que para eso ha comprado toneladas de vacunas Pfizer.
> 
> 
> ...



No todo, pero una gran parte te lo compro. Y bien que lo siento.


----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

Estados Unidos impone sanciones de bloqueo total contra Sberbank y Alfa Bank.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40242


----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

Más noticias sobre sanciones.
Las nuevas restricciones son.

1. El prometedor bloguero de telegramas Dmitri M
2. Mishustin
3. Los hijos de Putin
4. Familia Lavrov

t.me/boris_rozhin/40243


----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

Difusión de pornografía

t.me/boris_rozhin/40244


----------



## Remequilox (6 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En Siria llevan ya unos cuanto años, con poco a poco voy destruyendo y moviéndome…



Sí, y hasta tuvieron algún que otro episodio de "derrota vergonzosa", tal como los derribos de aviones por Turquía, o la fallida primera liberación de Palmira, que luego hubo que pelear duramente otra vez.
Pero.... Una vez intervino Rusia, Al Assad, que estaba más que sentenciado, a las pocas semanas estaba ya consolidado e inamovible (y la base de Tartús, fuera de riesgo).
Luego viene lo de ganar la guerra "definitivamente", que llevan unos cuantos años. 
Eso sí, al contrario que la operación soviética en Afganistán (primero TODO y luego un desgaste continuo), en Siria han ido "de abajo a arriba". Y en Ucrania parece ser que repetirán el sistema.
En comparativo histórico, estaríamos casi como en 1863 en la Guerra civil / de secesión norteamericana. 
Claro que aun falta el marco político/moral pertinente.


----------



## Teuro (6 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *La OTAN enfila a China, el plan sigue su recorrido, el conflicto apenas está iniciando*



Que Japón, Corea del Sur, Australia y Nueva Zelanda entran en la OTAN o "algo similar, creo que ya ni cotiza. Incluso podrían a comenzar a entrar naciones del sudeste asiático.


----------



## Honkler (6 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Mamuka Mamulashvili, comandante de la "Legión Nacional de Georgia" en Ucrania: "Sí, a veces les atamos las manos y los pies. Hablo en nombre de la Legión de Georgia, nunca tomaremos prisioneros a los soldados rusos. Ni uno solo de ellos será hecho prisionero. ." _



Luego lloraremos porque pillan a uno de esos y lo apiolan sin contemplaciones…


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (6 Abr 2022)

Saudi Aramco sube todos los precios del petróleo para EE. UU. y Europa en mayo


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (6 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> La construcción en Rusia disparada, las sanciones para nada, todo el material es ruso, joderse otanicos, jo jo jo.



Ya dijimos en este foro. Rusia es autosuficiente. Está desconectado de Occidente desde hace tiempo. Las sanciones son puro humo.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Teuro (6 Abr 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> GRAVÍSIMO. Nos espera muy mal futuro.
> Aplicarán sanciones a China. La inflación se irá al 100%.



Occidente depende ahora mismo de las manufacturas chinas más que de la energía rusa. El "desacople" va para largo. Por un lado occidente no se va a quedar sin productos "made in China" y por otro el paro en China no se va a poner en tasas greco-españolas.


----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

Distrito de Izyum, región de Kharkiv. Abril de 2022. El ejército ruso está aprendiendo a utilizar nuevas armas.

"Occidente debería dar a Ucrania cualquier arma", dijo el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ucraniano, D. Kuleba, en una entrevista con la BBC.

Los suscriptores de nuestro canal de Telegram se hacen eco de las palabras del ministro ucraniano, ya que no todas las unidades del LNR están todavía completamente equipadas con material militar occidental. El único problema es la falta de instrucciones en ruso((.

t.me/anna_news/27322


----------



## arriondas (6 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Es posible que esperaran a ver la reacción de los ucranianos antes de lanzarse a destruir ese tipo de instalaciones que no solo hacen daño a la estructura militar?



Podría ser, podría ser. Si la campaña estuviese yendo tan mal como los otánicos dicen, lo siguiente sería destrozar toda la infraestructura de Ucrania, militar o civil. Desde estaciones y subestaciones eléctricas, hasta depuradoras, pasando por todos los repetidores y torres de radio y televisión. Dejar Kiev, Odessa, Lvov, Vinnitsa, Poltava, Chernigov, Nikolaev... a oscuras y sin agua.

El precedente lo conocemos, en 1999, cuando la OTAN se atascó con los bombardeos (apenas dañaron al ejército yugoslavo) y cambió de planes.


----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

Otro abandonado y rendido. Esta vez un nazi de Aydar.
Cree que sus comandantes nazis lo traicionaron.


t.me/oper_goblin/13283​​Exclusiva RT​​Un militante de Aydar contó a nuestra corresponsal Yulia Martovalieva @martovalieva1 cómo los comandantes del batallón nazi traicionaron a los suyos.​​Cuando él y sus compañeros de armas estaban a la defensiva cerca de la aldea de Rozovka, los comandantes simplemente huyeron:​​"Vieron a nuestros comandantes: los coches se iban. No sabíamos a dónde iban, no podíamos verlos. Nos dijeron que nos quedáramos quietos. Más tarde resultó que nos quedamos rodeados y nuestros superiores no estaban cerca. Tomamos la decisión de retirarnos...​​No entiendo cómo sucedió y por qué lo hicieron. Pero si nos abandonaron, creo que es una traición.​
t.me/boris_rozhin/40248


----------



## juanmanuel (6 Abr 2022)

Siempre que leo declaraciones absolutistas como que si Rusia no hace esto o aquello va a ser una derrota me pongo a ver el historial del forero para ver si esta en contra o a favor.
Muchas veces me encuentro con personas que honestamente se tensionan por pequeños detalles que no se encajan en su fantasia de lo que Rusia deberia o no hacer.
Rusia tiene un plan, no revelado.
Va a llegar hasta donde le permitan sus posibilidades, la suerte, las condiciones reales que le impongan sus enemigos, y un largo etc.
Alguien cree que USA huyo de Vietnam feliz? Que retrocedio en Corea por gusto? Que abandono, como pudo, Afganistan alegremente? Que esta en retirada de Iraq, no ataco Siria (despues de la farsa del ataque quimico), porque si?
Hace lo que puede con las cartas que le tocan, asi como Rusia, China o cualquier potencia global o regional en cualquier momento de la historia.
Rusia no se juega su existencia en Ucrania, ni va a perder. Cuanto va a ganar es lo que esta en discusion. Ya se vera de aqui a un par de meses.
Ademas el juego es globalismo monocratico contra globalismo multilateral. Porque esta batalla (la de Ucrania no es mas que una batalla) es por el control global, y va a durar mucho.
El que realmente se esta jugando muchisimo aqui es Occidente y el imperio anglosajon. De ahi la histeria, la ruptura de todos los diques, la caida de todas las mascaras.
Por dar un ejemplo ajeno; No importa cuantas guerras gane Israel, el dia que pierda una se acabo.
No importa cuantas veces Argentina pierda frente a Inglaterra por el control del Atlantico sur y el ingreso a la Antartida (porque ese es el verdadero significado del control de esas islitas de mierda llamadas Malvinas), el dia que la Argentina le gane una guerra a Inglaterra y la armada britanica se retire derrotada no vuelve nunca mas. Es definitivo.


----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

El hallazgo más inusual de hoy. Felix Edmundovich se esconde detrás de un armario en la oficina de diseño de la fábrica de instrumentos Izyum. En su día llevó el nombre de Dzerzhinsky, pero fue descomunicado.

t.me/sashakots/30900


----------



## Zhukov (6 Abr 2022)

Nuevo chiste ruso:

2023, un restaurante en París. Un hombre de aspecto muy rico entra y pregunta ahogándose con su saliva:
"¿Tienen pasta?"!
"¡Tenemos!"
"¿Con mantequilla?"
"¡Con mantequilla!"
- ¿Con aceite de girasol?!
- ¡Con girasol!
- ¡Genial, entonces 3 porciones!
A lo que el camarero responde la pregunta: ¿tiene rublos? - No. - Bueno, entonces no hay pasta.


----------



## Remequilox (6 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> las malas lenguas dicen que la operacion sobre Gostomel fue una operacion de rescate del oligarca "proruso" Medvedchuk, que debia estar recluido en alguna instalacion militar o carcelaria aneja al aerodromo
> 
> dado que ucrania esta asesinando a todos los activistas prorusos desde hace tiempo, el inicio de la operacion militar era un claro peligro de asesinato de los principales lideres anti-regimen en Ucrania
> 
> ...



Prorrusos tienen bastantes.
Solo que eso sirve "para formar parte", pero no para ser "la cabeza visible institucional".

Está la cosa tan encrespada (internamente) en Ucrania que la única solución para que ese territorio no sea un foco de desestabilización continua y un riesgo sistémico (y no solo para sus vecinos), es una "adecuada balcanización" (la alternativa implicaría unos niveles de limpiezas etnopolíticas y desplazamientos poblacionales de nivel "africano").


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (6 Abr 2022)

Lo curioso es que hay que leerse más de media noticia para que saquen que "l*as tasas de casos de COVID en Inglaterra alcanzan el nivel más alto de la historia" 

Incidente crítico declarado en el fideicomiso del NHS de Portsmouth horas después de que el Servicio de Ambulancia de South Central hiciera el mismo movimiento*

El fideicomiso ha dicho que su "prioridad inmediata es garantizar que haya camas disponibles para admitir a nuestros pacientes más graves".


Un fideicomiso hospitalario ha declarado un "incidente crítico" debido a las "presiones extremas" a las que se enfrentan sus servicios.

El fideicomiso del NHS de la Universidad de Hospitales de Portsmouth dijo que "puestos de personal cada vez más desafiantes como resultado de la enfermedad" ha llevado al fideicomiso a declarar un incidente crítico.


En un comunicado, dijeron: "Nuestras camas están llenas y nuestro Departamento de Emergencias sigue lleno de pacientes que requieren admisión.

"Tenemos un espacio limitado para tratar a pacientes de emergencia y solo podemos tratar a pacientes con afecciones y lesiones que amenazan la vida.

"Por favor, no asista al servicio de urgencias a menos que sea una emergencia".

Agregaron que no se verán las atenciones que no sean de emergencia y, en cambio, se redirigirán a los Centros de tratamiento urgente en St Mary's Hospital, Gosport y Petersfield.


La medida se produce solo unas horas después de que un importante fideicomiso de ambulancias declarara un "incidente crítico" debido a las "presiones extremas" que enfrenta en sus servicios.

El Servicio de Ambulancias del Centro Sur (SCAS), que opera en Berkshire, Buckinghamshire, Oxfordshire y Hampshire, dijo que su personal continúa "trabajando extremadamente duro" para manejar la situación.

Un incidente crítico generalmente se declara cuando los servicios de una organización se interrumpen tanto que ya no pueden operar con normalidad, lo que significa que se deben implementar requisitos especiales.

*Leer más: El grupo del NHS en Norfolk declara un incidente crítico después de estar 'bajo una presión sin precedentes'*

Al anunciar la situación en las primeras horas de la mañana del miércoles, el fideicomiso dijo: "SCAS ha declarado esta noche un incidente crítico debido a presiones extremas en nuestros servicios.


"Nuestro personal está trabajando extremadamente duro para responder a las llamadas y manejar la situación y continuamos priorizando a aquellos pacientes con lesiones y enfermedades que amenazan la vida".

Agregó que ahora solo puede enfocar sus recursos en "los pacientes más necesitados" y la situación "comunica las presiones" bajo las cuales se encuentra.

*¿Qué hacer si necesita ayuda?*

Se les ha dicho a las personas que necesitan atención que no sea de urgencia que se les podría indicar que se dirijan al hospital por sus propios medios para recibir tratamiento.

En Twitter, el fideicomiso dijo: "Si su situación no es una emergencia grave o que ponga en peligro su vida, discutiremos sus necesidades y le brindaremos asesoramiento".

También instó a los pacientes a apoyar sus servicios "sabiamente" y a utilizar el NHS 111 donde sea "posible y apropiado" para hacerlo.


Aquellos en una situación que ponga en peligro la vida o una emergencia grave deben llamar al 999.

En las últimas semanas, SCAS anunció que operaría un servicio de devolución de llamada para aquellos que no necesitaban atención de urgencia.

El 24 de marzo, dijo: "En estos tiempos difíciles, cuando los días están muy ocupados con aquellos que necesitan desesperadamente de nuestra atención, como sigue siendo hoy, debemos asegurarnos de que nuestros recursos vitales de ambulancia se envíen como un prioridad a aquellos cuya vida puede estar en riesgo si nos demoramos en atenderlos”.

Ayer, seis fideicomisos de hospitales en West Yorkshire y Harrogate advirtieron sobre largos tiempos de espera en A&E, con algunos pacientes esperando hasta 12 horas para ser tratados.

La Asociación de Fideicomisos Agudos de West Yorkshire (WYAAT), que es el nombre oficial de los fideicomisos, también instó a las personas a asistir solo a los departamentos de A&E en "situaciones genuinas que amenazan la vida".

*Las tasas de casos de COVID en Inglaterra alcanzan el nivel más alto de la historia*

Se produce cuando la *prevalencia de COVID-19 en Inglaterra alcanza un máximo histórico* y los expertos advierten que podría haber un aumento en el número de ingresos hospitalarios.

Los resultados del último e influyente estudio React-1 del Imperial College London encontraron que las dos variantes de Omicron, BA.1 y BA.2, han causado picos gemelos en la pandemia, uno en enero y otro en marzo.


También mostró que aproximadamente una de cada 16 personas se infectaron entre el 8 y el 31 de marzo y las tasas más altas de infección se registraron en niños en edad escolar primaria y mayores de 55 años.

Según el estudio, la "alta y creciente prevalencia en adultos mayores puede aumentar las hospitalizaciones y las muertes a pesar de los altos niveles de vacunación".

El lunes, *se agregaron nueve síntomas adicionales de COVID a la lista oficial del NHS* , incluidos dolores de cabeza, diarrea y congestión nasal.













Critical incident declared at Portsmouth NHS trust hours after South Central Ambulance Service makes same move


The trust have said their "immediate priority is to ensure there are beds available to admit our most seriously ill patients".




news.sky.com


----------



## Salamandra (6 Abr 2022)

__





Maxam guarda silencio y su web permanece caída horas después de la mención de Zelenski a su actividad en Rusia


Maxam, grupo industrial dedicado a la fabricación y comercialización de explosivos con una planta en Galdakao, guarda silencio y mantiene su web caída más de doce horas...




www.elmundo.es





*Maxam guarda silencio y su web permanece caída horas después de la mención de Zelenski a su actividad en Rusia*

Yo es que... y hace unos día vi que en Alemania tb hablaba en las instituciones, les echaba la bronca y todos bien atentos.

_"Yo he visto cosas_ que vosotros no creeríais"...Pues yo también y cada vez más preocupado a donde conducen.


----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

BTR-3U abatido en los bosques de la región de Kiev

Un BTR-3U abatido de las formaciones armadas del régimen de Kiev en algún lugar cerca de Kiev.

Presumiblemente, una gran cantidad de equipo militar ucraniano inutilizado debe permanecer en esas zonas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40259


----------



## bangkoriano (6 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Más noticias sobre sanciones.
> Las nuevas restricciones son.
> 
> 1. El prometedor bloguero de telegramas Dmitri M
> ...




A la hija de Lavrov ni tocarla, hijoputas


----------



## MAEZAL (6 Abr 2022)

Han desaparecido los hilos de los helicópteros de Mariúpol. Se sabe algo del tema o me van a dar polonio?


----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

Occidente y Rusia baten récords de expulsión de diplomáticos

Los países occidentales han expulsado a más de 370 diplomáticos rusos desde principios de 2022. En sólo tres meses, los países expulsaron más diplomáticos que en los 17 años anteriores (de 2004 a 2021, 364). Moscú respondió enviando a casa a 15 miembros del personal diplomático.

Sin embargo, desde el año 2000, 1.100 diplomáticos extranjeros han sido expulsados de Rusia.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40249


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (6 Abr 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> UP después del vergonzoso día de hoy acaba ya de firmar su auténtica sentencia de muerte. Yolanda Díaz incluida... Y me alegro, es absolutamente necesaria su completa desaparición inmediata ante lo que se avecina en los próximos tiempos. Del votante de Vox no espero tanta desbandada, únicamente del sector "antiglobalista" a los cuales les han vendido la moto pero bien, pero tienen un ejército de votantes sin principios y que les suda la polla lo que pase en Ucrania. Ni siquiera saben ni dónde está en el mapa. Vox es el Sistema, yo es que alucino con gente que se haya creido que esta gente era antisistema. Son los más acérrimos amigos del dinero y se venden al mejor postor. Dinero sionista y oposición iraní por medio....
> 
> Solo 2 diputados no han asistido, ambos del PCE, y argumentando el porqué... Mientras tanto Alberto Garzon aplaudiendo como si no hubiera un mañana.



Esos dos diputados han demostrado dignidad y les puede costar caro. Es lo que tiene ir a contracorriente. 

"El discurso de Volodímir Zelenski en el Congreso de los Diputados se desarrolló entre la solemnidad y el boicot de un grupo de la izquierda liderado por el secretario de Estado para la Agenda 2030, *Enrique Santiago, que se negó a aplaudir al líder ucraniano, y dos diputados morados, que se ausentaron por "conciencia antifascista"*. El ministro Alberto Garzón remató la escena al censurar horas después al presidente de Ucrania..."

www.google.com/amp/s/www.elconfidencial.com/amp/espana/2022-04-06/discurso-zelenski-boicot-izquierda-garzon-censura_3404127/


----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

Los territorios liberados de la región de Zaporozhye y toda la región de Kherson están pasando al comercio en rublos. El anuncio lo hizo el viceprimer ministro del Gobierno de Crimea, Muradov.
Esto debería contribuir al restablecimiento de la actividad económica normal en la región del norte del Mar Negro.
Muradov también señaló que se ha restablecido el complejo económico único que antes existía entre las regiones de Crimea, Kherson y Zaporozhye.

t.me/surf_noise1/10373


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

*#Situación: se está preparando una provocación química contra la población de Odessa.*

Dada la gravedad de la amenaza, tengo que informar a todos los que puedan verse afectados.

Se está preparando una catástrofe química en Odesa para "proteger la ciudad de la destrucción" (y, lo que es más importante para los nacionalistas, para "frustrar los planes de los rusos"). En caso de un ataque a Odessa, el SBU está preparando una desviación ecológica. El objeto será la Planta Portuaria de Odessa - OPZ. Este territorio de 250 hectáreas almacena amoníaco, urea, nitrógeno líquido, dióxido de carbono y oxígeno líquido, ya que es el mayor centro de transbordo y transporte de productos químicos de Ucrania a través de ferrocarriles y tuberías de amoníaco.

El 4 de abril, la OPZ se paralizó y todos los empleados pasaron a estar de vacaciones pagadas y se les prohibió el acceso al lugar de trabajo. En los últimos días, los medios de comunicación oficiales ucranianos se han referido repetidamente a un posible "sabotaje" y a la consiguiente catástrofe medioambiental. La ayuda en forma de suministros de rescate ya está lista para ser presentada por los Estados Unidos, ha afirmado Jane Psaki.

#DataMining: por el momento las instalaciones de almacenamiento de OPZ:

- 120.000 toneladas de amoníaco;
- urea 80 mil toneladas;
- metanol 48.000 toneladas;
- fertilizantes de nitrógeno líquido 36 mil toneladas.

La catástrofe medioambiental podría afectar no sólo a Odesa, sino también a las regiones vecinas de Rumanía y Bulgaria (lo que se espera que impulse a los países de la OTAN a prestar más ayuda a Ucrania).

La información sobre una posible catástrofe en la OPZ lleva tiempo circulando por las redes sociales, pero hoy ha sido confirmada por nuestros amigos, reconociéndose la amenaza como real a ambos lados del frente (desde el punto de vista de Kiev, "la planta es peligrosa si es asaltada y sin minas del SBU", algo que, sin embargo, la parte rusa conoce bien y no tiene planes de bombardearla).

Last Insider @LastOfRus no ve mejor salida para los civiles de Odessa que la evacuación anticipada. Por supuesto, los medios de comunicación occidentales y la Asamblea General de la ONU seguramente "encontrarán al Kremlin para culparlo" en caso de desastre... pero eso no mejorará las cosas para los ucranianos de a pie que han ingerido amoníaco con sus pulmones.

t.me/surf_noise1/10372


----------



## ZARGON (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> #Situación: se está preparando una provocación química contra la población de Odessa.
> 
> Dada la gravedad de la amenaza, tengo que informar a todos los que puedan verse afectados.
> 
> ...



Una instalación así no da vacaciones a todos los empleados nunca.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Abr 2022)

Ministra Ukra Iryna Vereshchuk pide la evacuación de todos los residentes de Donestk y Lugansk, ...
" Necesitamos evacuar".

Pravda.com.ua


----------



## Guaguei (6 Abr 2022)

Todo rarisimo, minuto 2:20

Fosa comun en el jardin trasero de la mas importante iglesia de Bucha

*"primero nos habian dicho que habian sido sepultados clandestinamente alli por las fuerzas invasoras, pero despues nos dijo el parroco de la iglesia, que no, que mas bien fue que el y las autoridades ucranianas luego de realizar los peritajes y la identificacion correspondiente, recojieron todos los cuerpos y los pusieron justamente en esta fosa comun"*

el parroco recojio cuerpos y seguramente sabe que no son de Bucha
no son de bucha, nadie sabe de donde son, asi que lo mejor fue hacer fosa en la Iglesia
todo se va a acabar sabiendo, lo malo es lo que puedan hacer para que no se sepa o si se acaba sabiendo


----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

Izyum está ahora mismo bajo el fuego de la artillería de cohetes ucraniana. Las municiones de racimo están explotando justo encima del centro de la ciudad.

t.me/sashakots/30901


----------



## Seronoser (6 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Tipo de cambio Dólar Rublo ruso hoy | Cotización USD/RUB - Investing.com
> 
> 
> Consulte el tipo de cambio de Dólar a Rublo ruso hoy y siga las variaciones de la cotización USD/RUB con gráficos, datos históricos, noticias y más.
> ...



Ya está a 79.
Jojojo veo mucho dolor en la UE y en USA


----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

La pregunta que surgió en el programa Brain-Ring, en el que compitieron los eruditos concursantes, fue
"¿Cuál era el nombre más común dado a los niños nacidos
en el territorio de Ucrania Occidental
en 1939-1941".

La respuesta correcta es.
"Adolf".

Sintomático.

t.me/surf_noise1/10374


----------



## Seronoser (6 Abr 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> GRAVÍSIMO. Nos espera muy mal futuro.
> Aplicarán sanciones a China. La inflación se irá al 100%.



Es todo ruido hombre.
Se nota a la legua.
Es la desesperación de ver como se te hunde el barco del dólar


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En los hospitales españoles estan dejando de hacer pcrs, en las fronteras terrestres comunitarias parece que ya no piden pcr o prueba negativa, *espero que la pandemia de Covid-19 no repunte...*
> 
> En Ucrania murieron en 2018 casi 600.000 personas . Se supone que " si la población está sin vacunar, sin mascarillas , ni confinamiento " este año todavía serán más.
> 
> ...



ESTADOS UNIDOS DE EUROPA perdió la guerra contra ESTADOS UNIDOS DE AMÉRICA E INGLATERRA , con la ayuda de sus aliados Rusos, que en ese momento tenían como títere a Stalin que ni siquiera era ruso, en lo que se llamó segunda guerra mundial , pero que no fue así ya que no cayó ninguna bomba en Norteamérica. Finalizada la guerra robaron todo lo que previamente habían robado los alemanes incluidas las patentes que ellos usaron para su propio desarrollo tecnológico. El plan Marsall fue un enorme crédito para reconstruir lo que habían destruido y la venta de armas para que los europeos se matasen entre sí consiguió que Estados Unidos saliese de su recesión que arrastraba desde el 29



Inglaterra y Estados Unidos han sido los enemigos implacables de España desde que este país se formó en tiempos de los reyes católicos . Ya Enrique VIII encerró a su esposa, la hija de los reyes católicos para casarse con Ana Bolena , luego la derrota de la armada Invencible, el ataque a los galeones que venían cargados de oro y plata y la flota de Indias que era constantemente asediada por los corsarios ingleses , evitaron que Napoleón consolidase la Unión Europea …



Después provocaron la destrucción de Estados Unidos de Iberoamérica , financiando infinidad de guerras civiles que convirtieron a la primera potencia mundial ,en el estercolero que sigue siendo hoy en día , pues sigue en manos de los mismos . Lógicamente los llamados libertadores fueron unos traidores genocidas , sicarios al servicio de los enemigos.



El único país que venció a los invasores fue España en la llamada guerra civil, que no fue más que la expulsión de los enemigos, en este caso comunistas Rusos que habían asaltado el poder y que en su huida robaron todo el oro y la plata como todo el mundo sabe y también todos los tesoros del museo del Prado que finalmente no pudieron vender , pues el gobierno suizo lo devolvió al estado Español que había ganado la guerra.



Nadie quiere que exista Europa . Esto es una lucha por la hegemonía mundial en la cual también está el “ imperio islámico otrora imperio Otomano que aunque parezca disgregado están en la lucha y por supuesto el imperio Chino , que había sido sometido después de la guerra del Opio y por lo tanto impedían que se desarrollase con su títere Mao . Liberados del yugo comunista, en sólo 20 años de ser tercer mundo han pasado a liderarlo .



Llámenle comunismo o socialismo , da igual , esa ideología es la forma que tienen los invasores de saquear a los países conquistados a través de diferentes tramas . En los países que pueden robar directamente sus recursos naturales o que lo intentan , como en el caso de Irak o Libia , montan una guerra porque la población es más difícil de engañar con tramas financieras .



España perdió su libertad ganada en la guerra civil , cuando asesinaron al presidente Carrero Blanco que estaba preparando un arsenal de bombas atómicas precisamente para defender el país de los enemigos . Colocaron al Zelenski de turno llamado Juan Carlos y supongo que de no haberse rendido sin luchar, habríamos tenido una guerra después de morir Franco.



¿ De qué se había librado España? ¿ qué está pagando una vez perdida su soberanía? Las diferentes crisis económicas son recogida de beneficios una vez que se han acumulado. Eso explica que a pesar de que la productividad se haya multiplicado gracias a la tecnología y al esfuerzo de la gente que trabaja y los enormes impuestos, la gente siga sin llegar a fin de mes cuando en tiempos de Franco las familias tenían 6 hijos y sólo trabajaba el hombre y en trabajos que apenas producían nada comprado con ahora.



Los atentados de los trenes de Atocha para meter a Zapatero se hizo con la intención del posterior rescate bancario de toda la trama de las hipotecas. Aznar siguió las órdenes de traer a millones de inmigrantes engañados con la estafa piramidal de que si compraban un piso se harían ricos en pocos años . Un fraude del que el estado se hacía avalista . En el momento que esos inmigrantes firmaban la hipoteca de 300.000 euros , nacía esa deuda de dinero fiduciario. Doscientos mil millones de Euros costó la trama.



Como la gente quedó avisada y al parecer repetir la misma jugada no daba arrancado , se inventaron el coronavirus que ha supuesto un endeudamiento estratosférico . Sánchez el 4 de Abril de 2020 antes de saber el recorrido de la epidemia ya confesó que iba a endeudar a España por generaciones .



Y ahora viene esta estrambótica guerra que no tiene ni pies ni cabeza. Una vez más los aliados rusos y norteamericanos , hacen una pinza contra Europa. Del loby de las farmacéuticas pasamos al de los fabricantes de armas . Están caldeando el ambiente para justificar la intervención directa de los países europeos en la guerra , algo que ya es de facto . En breve recibiremos en España algún bombardeo o Internet será hackeada causando graves problemas a la economía que alarmará mucho a la población y entonces se justificará un endeudamiento sideral en armamento para atacar a los rusos culpables de nuestras desgracias.



Mientras tanto los vendedores de armas se frotarán las manos con el gran pelotazo y luego ofrecerán créditos para la reconstrucción . Lo mismo de siempre .


----------



## ZARGON (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## npintos (6 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Una instalación así no da vacaciones a todos los empleados nunca.



Me recuerda a los que recibieron el aviso de no ir a sus oficinas del WTC el 11/9/2001...


----------



## alnitak (6 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Saudi Aramco sube todos los precios del petróleo para EE. UU. y Europa en mayo




BIEN !!!!! RUSIA ESTA GANANDO Y LOS OTANICOS SE VAN A TOMAR POR CULO


----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

"Huanqiu Shibao", una importante publicación china, sobre nuestra guerra antiimperialista y anticolonialista:

"Militarmente, Estados Unidos depende principalmente de la presencia de sus tropas en todo el mundo, y las guerras que ha librado incluyen guerras indirectas. Por ejemplo, la crisis entre Rusia y Ucrania es en realidad un conflicto entre Rusia y Estados Unidos, y Ucrania no es más que el "representante" militar de Estados Unidos. Pero a medida que la hegemonía de Estados Unidos disminuye día a día, empiezan a abandonar sus proxys militares: después de haberlos utilizado una vez, los abandonan. El Presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, habló recientemente en Varsovia, la capital polaca, sobre las tensiones entre Rusia y Ucrania y dijo que Ucrania no es actualmente miembro de la OTAN, por lo que no es necesario que Estados Unidos intervenga directamente en el conflicto. Las directas declaraciones de Biden han tranquilizado sin duda a los secuaces que estaban dispuestos a actuar como "peones" de Estados Unidos.
Estados Unidos quiere mantener su estatus de líder mundial y seguir siendo el hegemón del mundo y, por lo tanto, siempre está atento a las fuerzas que puedan desafiarlo. No están dispuestos a tolerar una Rusia fuerte y poderosa y una Europa unida y tampoco tolerarán una China poderosa y rica que adopte una línea independiente. Desde el colapso de la Unión Soviética hasta la Rusia acorralada de hoy, ahora podemos ver claramente que el compromiso y la capitulación contra el enemigo sólo conducirán a su codicia aún mayor. Debemos abandonar nuestras ilusiones y estar siempre preparados para la batalla".

Completo aquí t.me/Club2050/71 

t.me/boris_rozhin/40271


----------



## Seronoser (6 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Estados Unidos impone sanciones de bloqueo total contra Sberbank y Alfa Bank.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/40242



Ah pero…que no estaban sancionados…


----------



## Salamandra (6 Abr 2022)

__





NATO turns out to be US tool in its Indo-Pacific layout - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn




GT Voice: La hegemonía del dólar como arma está condenada al fracaso




__





NATO turns out to be US tool in its Indo-Pacific layout - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn




La OTAN resulta ser una herramienta de EE. UU. en su diseño del Indo-Pacífico
Los desarrollos de la OTAN mencionados anteriormente indican que EE. UU. no desvía su atención hacia China a pesar del conflicto de Ucrania. Más bien, dado que Washington ha movilizado con éxito a sus aliados y a Ucrania para participar en una lucha desesperada con Rusia y cortejado a aliados y socios para sitiar la economía rusa a largo plazo, es probable que a Washington le gustaría centrar su atención en China. 








Biden admin’s 3rd arms deal to Taiwan won’t boost DPP’s security, only benefits arms dealers: expert - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn




El tercer acuerdo de armas del administrador de Biden a Taiwán no aumentará la seguridad del DPP, solo beneficiará a los traficantes de armas

*Global Times pertenece al partido comunista de China*. Yo creo que basta con mirar estos y el resto de titulares del día y de todos los días, para ver por donde van las preocupaciones y políticas chinas. Si te metes en el especial de Ucrania que mantiene a diario vas todavía mejor servido.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Abr 2022)

Las esperanzas de Estados Unidos de usar a Rusia contra China y usar a China contra Rusia están perdidas. A medida que #UkraineCrisis se prolongue, Rusia se volverá más "asiática". Da nuevas oportunidades para la cooperación ruso-china en muchos campos, presumiblemente en la política.


----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

Dólar - 80.

La media ponderada del tipo de cambio USD/USD al final de las operaciones en la Bolsa de Moscú bajó 7,333 puntos (1 punto equivale a 0,01 kopeks), situándose en 82,5806 rublos.
La cotización mínima del dólar estadounidense fue de 80,015 rublos, y la máxima, de 83,7 rublos. Se realizaron un total de 9685 operaciones. El volumen de operaciones ascendió a 64830,27 millones de rublos, lo que supone un 15% menos que el valor medio del último mes. La última transacción se realizó a un tipo de cambio de 80,4725 rublos por dólar estadounidense.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40269


----------



## Evangelion (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## mazuste (6 Abr 2022)

Nunca se debiera olvidar, apor encima de querencias o fobias, que este conflicto
es parte de la guerra intercapitalista, y que, por lo tanto, mina sus capacidades
para cuando se enfrente directamente al socialismo Chino. Que es la guinda
de la transición geopolítica.


----------



## Abstenuto (6 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Saudi Aramco sube todos los precios del petróleo para EE. UU. y Europa en mayo



Los ha elevado para Asia también
Petróleo supera los US$103 mientras la UE trabaja en nuevas sanciones a Rusia (bloomberglinea.com)


----------



## Salamandra (6 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



¿Deciais que Putin y los rusos van a olvidar? ¿Como os parece que habrán leído los rusos de a pie la historia de Siria, Yemen, Palestina, Afganistán? Es como para que les comprendamos un poquito, aunque no se les comparta, eh, que aquí somos del otro bando...

Una forma, como otra cualquiera de resaltar la información que, a mi entender, conviene no olvidar.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (6 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> BIEN !!!!! RUSIA ESTA GANANDO Y LOS OTANICOS SE VAN A TOMAR POR CULO



Pobre " famiglhia" Saud...

Pronto sacarán su ," mierda" ( que las tienen a paladas);en los terrordiaros UEvones.

Y pedirán la " democracia" ,boomm boomm, OTANica como en Libia y Siria.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Nunca se debiera olvidar, apor encima de querencias o fobias, que este conflicto
> es parte de la guerra intercapitalista, y que, por lo tanto, mina sus capacidades
> para cuando se enfrente directamente al socialismo Chino. Que es la guinda
> de la transición geopolítica.



El socialismo chino al que aplaude a manos rotas toda la oligarquía mundial en Davos?

Muchos viven en un pasado que nunca volverá.

El verdadero caballo ganador del NWO es China.


----------



## Trajanillo (6 Abr 2022)

Todo este ensañamiento con Rusia de parte de EEUU solo puede venir por que están en el más absolutos de los declives y necesitan una guerra planetaria para salir de su ruina. Esto es muy peligroso para ellos tambien porque en otras contiendas no había capacidad de hacerles daño en su territorio pero ahora si pueden.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Las esperanzas de Estados Unidos de usar a Rusia contra China y usar a China contra Rusia están perdidas. A medida que #UkraineCrisis se prolongue, Rusia se volverá más "asiática". Da nuevas oportunidades para la cooperación ruso-china en muchos campos, presumiblemente en la política.



Y tanto que se va acercar a China. Como que en breve será provincia.


----------



## Trajanillo (6 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ministra Ukra Iryna Vereshchuk pide la evacuación de todos los residentes de Donestk y Lugansk, ...
> " Necesitamos evacuar".
> 
> Pravda.com.ua



Que raro, tan urgente ataque no convencional?


----------



## rejon (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (6 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Vamos a ver ..... Por qué cabía esperar otra cosa? Sabes como funcionan las cosas en el mundo en general y en españa en particular? Qué te hace suponer que el aparato franquista iba a permitir partidos que cuestionaran el statu quo en 1975? Te crees que eran tontos?
> 
> Transigieron en dejar de pastorear el ganao a palos, buscaron otras maneras, pero nadie dijo nada de la propiedad de la ganadería que siguió en las mismas manos.



Esas preguntas se las deberias de hacer a gente que todavia cree en este sistema y creen que la izquierda real existe hoy dia. Ya las sé desde hace tiempo


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Y tanto que se va acercar a China. Como que en breve será provincia.



Mejor provincia de la República Popular China que colonia de los Bastardos Unidos de Cacameria y sus putitas.


----------



## amcxxl (6 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Dólar - 80.
> 
> La media ponderada del tipo de cambio USD/USD al final de las operaciones en la Bolsa de Moscú bajó 7,333 puntos (1 punto equivale a 0,01 kopeks), situándose en 82,5806 rublos.
> La cotización mínima del dólar estadounidense fue de 80,015 rublos, y la máxima, de 83,7 rublos. Se realizaron un total de 9685 operaciones. El volumen de operaciones ascendió a 64830,27 millones de rublos, lo que supone un 15% menos que el valor medio del último mes. La última transacción se realizó a un tipo de cambio de 80,4725 rublos por dólar estadounidense.
> ...


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## MiguelLacano (6 Abr 2022)

El pirata alcohólico es un socarrón...


----------



## bigmaller (6 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Mejor provincia de la República Popular China que colonia de los Bastardos Unidos de Cacameria y sus putitas.



Estos subnormales creen que si rusia pierde ganan ellos...


----------



## Alvin Red (6 Abr 2022)

Vale, el rublo a pasado a ser una moneda de reserva totalmente respaldada por oro.

USD/RUB - Dólar Rublo ruso 79,6114 (actual)
1 gr oro spot $62.08 (actual)

79.6114 x 62,08 = 4942,275 Rublos/gr. oro

El BCR respalda el rublo con oro en una proporción de 5000 rublos/gr. de oro ya ni eso les hace falta puesto que los inversores en oro pueden ir al mercado de divisas a comprar rublos y luego compraran el oro que les sale más barato.

Por arte de magia y birlibirloque el rublo a pasado a ser una moneda fuerte y posible de reserva.


----------



## Castellano (6 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1015333



El rublo acaba de alcanzar el valor que tenía frente al dólar el 23 de Febrero, justo el día antes del comienzo de las operaciones militares.

Jojojojo


----------



## Simo Hayha (6 Abr 2022)

Hay que sacar a putin y su corte del Kremlin, amontonarlos en la plaza roja, echarlos un bidón de gasoil por encima y prenderlos fuego vivos. Como sus orcos están haciendo con la gente en Ucrania.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Mejor provincia de la República Popular China que colonia de los Bastardos Unidos de Cacameria y sus putitas.



Hombre para vosotros los chinos esa afirmación es indiscutible. 

Mis sinceras felicitaciones.


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Abr 2022)

Otro conocido neonazi fue destruido en Mariupol

Alexander Derevyanko de Cherkasy, más conocido como Kazimir.


----------



## EGO (6 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1015333



Te haces trampas hasta el solitario.Como sois los CM rusos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Abr 2022)

❗*Durante el día, 35 militares de las brigadas 56 y 25 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania depusieron voluntariamente las armas - Basurin*


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Estos subnormales creen que si rusia pierde ganan ellos...



Rusia pierde
Europa pierde
USA empata
China gana de goleada. 

Eso es lo que pasará. Ahora solo discutimos quien entre Europa o Rusia queda último.


----------



## Tlistakel (6 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Pues tal vez lleves razón. Pero créeme que entonces Putin ha cometido un error de principiante. Para ese magro resultado resulta un precio desorbitado. Hablamos de apenas dos repúblicas que casi estaban liberadas... Cada día entiendo menos. Todavía no pierdo la esperanza de que se pueda solucionar de mejor modo esta apuesta, para los intereses del mundo, el que aspira a liberarse de la tiranía anglo. Lo único que no encaja en esta barbarie es la histeria absolutamente enloquecida de los mandamases de la plutocracia occidental. Sus media están rozando la hipomania patológica. Si lo tuvieran ganado no creo que llegaran a este salvajismo mediático. Pero reitero, cada día estoy menos seguro de nada.



lacayo covidiano, jerson y zaporhizie, además de consumar la liberación de donBaas, ya es una buena recompensa. Falta Odessa, mikolaiev, y jarkov.

otras regiones rusofilas (o ex-rusofilas) como dnipro, poltava, sumy, chernIgor y Kiev serían ya objetivo 120% cumplido

no te olvides de la cuarta dosis hamego, refuerza tus defensas!!


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Abr 2022)

⚡Por primera vez, el Ministerio de Finanzas de la Federación Rusa cumplió con sus obligaciones en rublos sobre eurobonos a tenedores extranjeros por un monto de $649,2 millones.

El pago se realizó en rublos debido a la negativa de un banco extranjero a ejecutar órdenes en moneda extranjera.


⚡ Los acreedores extranjeros podrán convertir los rublos recibidos de los eurobonos rusos cuando a Rusia se le devuelva el acceso a las reservas de divisas congeladas, explicó el Ministerio de Finanzas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Abr 2022)

*Hungría estudia pagar en rublos el suministro de gas ruso, - Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores*


----------



## Impresionante (6 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ⚡Por primera vez, el Ministerio de Finanzas de la Federación Rusa cumplió con sus obligaciones en rublos sobre eurobonos a tenedores extranjeros por un monto de $649,2 millones.
> 
> El pago se realizó en rublos debido a la negativa de un banco extranjero a ejecutar órdenes en moneda extranjera.
> 
> ...



Jojojo


----------



## rejon (6 Abr 2022)

Ahora si que hay peligro nuclear


----------



## Alvin Red (6 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Te haces trampas hasta el solitario.Como sois los CM rusos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1015349


----------



## amcxxl (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Abr 2022)

❗ La situación en el este de Ucrania a las 17:00 horas del 6 de abril de 2022

▪ En la zona de Izyum, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF avanzan en dirección a Barvenkovo y Slavyansk. Se estableció el control sobre los asentamientos de Brazhkovka y Dry Kamenka.

▪ Fuertes combates en el área de Marinka y Avdiivka en la zona de Donetsk.

▪En Lugansk, continúan los enfrentamientos cerca de Severodonetsk-Lisichansk. En Rubezhnoye, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania llevaron a cabo un ataque químico, haciendo estallar un tanque con sustancias tóxicas en la planta química de Zarya.

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas continúan realizando ataques con misiles contra depósitos de petróleo y cruces ferroviarios en la zona de Dnipropetrovsk.

Mapa en alta resolución

#mapa #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

El 3 de abril, un batallón de tanques en la ciudad de Odessa fue alcanzado, matando al comandante del batallón y a su adjunto.

El batallón estaba utilizando activamente los sistemas Starlink. Este equipo fue detectado fácilmente por los equipos de radiogoniometría de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. El mando comunicó un requerimiento al personal de las AFU:
1. Lleve el equipo de Internet Starlink a una distancia segura de los lugares de concentración de personal y CP.
2. Encienda la antena sólo si es necesario.

La pregunta es obligada: ¿estás completamente loco? ¿Es demasiado difícil adivinar que las emisiones de las antenas del sistema de satélites Starlink son fácilmente detectadas por los equipos de radiogoniometría de las Fuerzas Armadas?

t.me/surf_noise1/10380


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Abr 2022)

Restos del misil antiaéreo S-300PM en la región de Belgorod. El misil interceptó un misil balístico disparado desde el territorio de Ucrania.
#Rusia
@rybar


----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

El nazi de Azov Yaroslav "Makhach" Bryginets es liquidado.

t.me/surf_noise1/10378


----------



## rejon (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

¡Increíbles imágenes!

Soldados rusos y combatientes de la DNR llegan al hospital de Mariupol y evacuan a los pacientes bajo el fuego

t.me/surf_noise1/10376

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Oso Polar (6 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Se puede complicar y acabar llegando hasta el rio o incluso cambiar el gobierno de lo que quede. Pero no es la intención del gobierno ruso.
> 
> El caso de Jerson es muy claro, no hay ordenes superiores, es la gente y supongo que jefes militares locales los que estan organizando nuevas autoridades.



Nunca va haber ordenes al respecto, se entiende lo que deben hacer.

Este mismo debate lo hemos tenido en Siria, los rusos no van a ir por los medios de comunicación para detallar sus planes para con Ucrania, que ha habido errores no se puede negar, pero de ahí a tomar al gobierno de la Federación Rusa como incompetentes o desleales a su pueblo creo que hay un trecho muy largo.

Mi apuesta es que a Ucrania la van a despedazar y al final quedara sin salida la mar, Kherson, Zaporiya, Luganks y Donetz no regresan más a Ucrania, veamos que sucede con Jarkov y Odessa, si esas dos regiones todo el Este de Ucrania va a caer como domino.

Ya lo explico por aquí un forero y lo explico, los +4 millones de Ucranianos que salieron a Europa no van a regresar nunca más, ellos quieren ser europeos no les importa lo que suceda después en Ucrania, odian lo Ruso y lo Ruso va a durar un milenio más.

Hay que dar un paso atrás para ver el cuadro completo, recuerdo esa frase que dice: "Como te comes una ballena, pues bocado a bocado" y Ucrania es una ballena.


----------



## Rain dog (6 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Tampoco te pases. A los que tenemos vínculos con Rusia nos duele esto muchísimo. Es una cerdada, pero yo me pongo en el lugar de los de VOX. Ponerse de parte de Rusia en estos momentos es suicida. Ya vieron lo que pasó con LePen en Francia. No le queda más remedio que unirse a la piara de cerdos, pero podrían haberse desmarcado mínimamente.
> 
> La realidad es como es y no como a nosotros nos gustaría que fuera. Yo siempre he tenido claro que los políticos de VOX, son eso, políticos rebotados del PP. A diferencia de los vividores profesionales de la política se han dado cuenta de que el sistema está podrido y si quieren poder tendrán que ofrecer a los votantes lo que realmente quieren. También que aunque la cúpula de VOX sean de la casta, sus votantes, sus bases y cuadros son gente que quiere otra España, no más de lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que nuestro destino está sellado. España no puede salirse de la mafia. Es imposible, y la propia ciudadanía estaría en contra. Nadie ve la verdad, eso es lo terrible.

Porque se puede decir: "Mira, estamos en el bloque en el que estamos. No compro las mentiras, pero asumo que no se puede hacer otra cosa. Tenemos que ser pragmáticos. Realpolitik de toda la vida".

Y oye, te comes las consecuencias, apechugas, haces lo que más te interesa, lo que puedes, tras más de 40 años de desmantelamiento industrial, económico, moral y espiritual. Porque ya no se puede pegar un golpe de timón. Es imposible. Es un puñetero suicidio, que tu ciudadanía no aceptaría jamás.

Pero es que no es eso. Es que no se enteran. Es que hacen lo que les dice la tele. Sienten lo que les dice la tele. Son zombies activados por la televisión, y las RRSS.

Años y años con una situación humanitaria terrible en el este de Ucrania. ¿A alguien le importó? ¿Alguien hizo recogidas de alimentos, de ropa...? Porque eran personas igual, hijos de puta. Eran personas sufriendo igual, en Europa.

Pero como la tele no les "activaba", como las RRSS no los "activaban", pues no existía.

Ahora los han activado. Les han dicho que es muy importante lo que pasa en Ucrania. Que los malos son los rusos, y los ucranianos los buenos. Y ya está. Ahora sí hay que sentir, ahora sí hay que ser solidarios. Y es a todos los niveles, incluido el institucional. Es la misma sensación que bajo la Plandemia. Distinto escenario, mismas herramientas y resultados.

Así que, en fin, es lo que hay. Lo que sea que haya al final del camino, es para nosotros, y no hay escapatoria. Disfruten del show mientras se pueda.


----------



## capitán almeida (6 Abr 2022)

y eso es el lider del mundo libre de gaviotón


----------



## pemebe (6 Abr 2022)

Aquí puedes leer el discurso completo de Zelenski en el Congreso de los Diputados


El presidente ucraniano ha pronunciado un histórico discurso en el parlamento español justo después de darse a conocer lo ocurrido en Bucha




www.cope.es





Volodímir Zelenski ha pronunciado un discurso histórico en el Congreso de los Diputados. En directo, sin embargo, ha sido difícil seguir la intervención del presidente ucraniano debido a la traducción simultánea que se ha dispuesto desde la Cámara. Es por ello que aquí tienen la transcripción del discurso al completo:

"Para el pueblo español
Estimada Señora Presidenta del Congreso de los Diputados
Estimado Señor Presidente del Gobierno
Estimados Diputados y Senadores
Estimados miembros del Gobierno
Estimado pueblo de España:

En primer lugar quiero pedir disculpas por este retraso. Acabo de intervenir ante el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU. Espero que no lo entiendan como una falta de respeto, ha sido un retraso debido a causas técnicas.
Me dirijo a USTEDES con la seguridad de que comprenden la profundidad de nuestro dolor ante la guerra y nuestra esperanza de paz. Porque en estos momentos en Ucrania absolutamente todo está bajo amenaza, todo lo que también para ustedes es la base de una vida en comunidad.
Somos uno de los países más grandes de Europa y uno de los más diversos. Pero *nos une la democracia y el respeto a todos, a cada comunidad.*

Quiero poner sólo un ejemplo sobre nuestro país, sobre nuestra vida: hemos creado el Consejo de Iglesias y Comunidades Religiosas de Ucrania. En este Consejo están representadas diferentes confesiones, distintos puntos de vista sobre la vida social. Las relaciones entre el Estado y la Iglesia siempre se han desarrollado de forma pacífica, dentro del respeto mutuo en el seno del Consejo.
Este es sólo un ejemplo que demuestra que nosotros, los ucranianos, queremos la paz, no queremos conflictos en asuntos tan delicados, que en otras sociedades en ocasiones se resuelven mediante conflictos y disputas.

Rusia vino con la guerra a nuestra tierra, y no ayer, ni antes de ayer, sino hace mucho tiempo ya. Estamos defendiendo nuestro país de una agresión cruel e injustificada desde el año 2014. Primero, con la ocupación de nuestra Crimea. Después, comenzó la guerra en el Donbás ucraniano.
Y ahora, desde hace 41 días sufrimos la invasión a gran escala de Rusia.

*Es la guerra más atroz en Europa desde los tiempos de la Segunda Guerra Mundial*.

¿Pero por qué Rusia ha invadido Ucrania? ¿Qué pretenden destruir los rusos con sus armas?
Pretenden destruir no sólo a nuestra gente, no sólo el fundamento de la vida pacífica, sino también la posibilidad de vivir sin dictadura, la posibilidad de vivir sin violencia estatal, la posibilidad de ser una democracia fuerte y transparente, la posibilidad de que diferentes comunidades religiosas puedan convivir en paz.

El régimen ruso no contempla todo esto, algo que para Ucrania es habitual. Rusia pretende que en Ucrania domine un solo régimen, un régimen de tiranía. Para destruir toda diversidad, para que sea imposible llegar a acuerdos entre diferentes comunidades. Y exactamente esto es lo que ocurre ahora en Rusia. Lo mismo que quieren instaurar en Ucrania, y a continuación en toda Europa del Este y Europa Central.

¿Y qué va a pasar después?

Yo sé que para vuestro país, para España, es importante que el sistema democrático sea seguro. Para que esté garantizada la paz en el continente europeo.
¿Pero seguirá siendo esto posible en el futuro?

*Rusia está empleando todos sus recursos para extender la guerra* y la destrucción de todo fundamento de vida normal.

*Solo imaginen que hoy las madres ucranianas escriben en las espaldas de sus bebés con un bolígrafo el nombre del niño, y los números de teléfono de contacto de los familiares… ¿Para qué?
Pues para que en el caso de que los ocupantes maten a sus padres, tengan por lo menos una pequeña esperanza de salvar a sus hijos.*

Imaginen que a día de hoy los ciudadanos europeos tuvieran que vivir semanas enteras en sótanos para salvar su vida de los bombardeos, de los misiles. Estamos en abril del año 2022, pero parece que estemos en abril de 1937, cuando todo el mundo conoció el nombre de una ciudad española, Guernica.

Imaginen que la población civil en las ciudades tuviera que vivir en condiciones inhumanas, privados de agua, comida, o medicamentos.

Las tropas rusas llevan más de tres semanas asediando Mariúpol.

*Están destruyendo esta ciudad, ya no queda prácticamente nada, más que ruinas. ¡Más del 90% de los edificios ha sido destruido!* A las personas asesinadas las entierran directamente en los patios de las casas, al lado de los edificios derruidos, donde residían…

La aviación rusa ha bombardeado conscientemente en Mariúpol incluso los edificios donde se refugiaba la gente, los niños… sabiendo que se encontraban allí.
Ucrania insiste en esto cada día, cada día de esta invasión.
Pero la guerra continúa. Rusia no está buscando la paz.

Y lo más horrible es que nosotros NO sabemos cuánto durará la guerra, hasta que el mundo haga todo lo necesario para alcanzar la paz.
Hacen falta sanciones contundentes. ¿Cómo se puede permitir que los bancos rusos sigan generando beneficios, mientras en las ciudades ucranianas los militares rusos torturan hasta la muerte a la población civil?

*¿Cómo pueden las empresas europeas hacer negocios con un país que está destruyendo conscientemente a todo el pueblo ucraniano?*

Yo sé que muchas de sus empresas ya han cesado de financiar la maquinaria militar rusa a través de los impuestos que generan.

Y se lo agradezco muchísimo. Agradezco a su país, a su sociedad, su firmeza en cuanto a las sanciones.

Sin embargo, al mismo tiempo, *me dirijo a compañías como Maxam, Porcelanosa, Sercobe y otras, para que dejen de tener relaciones comerciales con Rusia.*

Lo que ha ocurrido en nuestra ciudad de Bucha, en nuestra ciudad Borodianka y en otras, son crímenes de guerra. Son crímenes contra la humanidad, que no prescriben.

Esta es una razón contundente para que los dirigentes militares rusos sean condenados por la Corte Penal Internacional.

*¿Cómo es posible que en estas condiciones los países del mundo puedan seguir comprando libremente petróleo ruso y permitir que entren en sus puertos los buques rusos?*

Señoras y señores, pueblo de España, en estos momentos en el territorio de Ucrania se está decidiendo no sólo el destino de nuestro país, sino el destino de toda la comunidad europea. El destino de los valores que nos unen. La democracia que nos une a todos,* los derechos humanos que se convirtieron para todos nosotros en un valor fundamental.*

Estoy agradecido a su país por apoyar las decisiones conjuntas para la paz.

Pero todos, mi país, Europa, y el mundo entero, debemos hacer más para que Rusia empiece a buscar la paz, para que Rusia empiece a respetar el derecho internacional.

¿Qué hace falta para eso?

*Los europeos deben dejar de tener miedo, dejar de ser débiles*. Deben respetar los valores y la democracia por encima de las amenazas que está difundiendo Rusia.

*Estoy seguro de que vosotros no tenéis miedo*, pero os suplico que hagáis todo lo posible para que otros países europeos pierdan el miedo. Vosotros nos podéis ayudar, podéis ayudar a restablecer la paz.

*Dadnos las armas que necesitamos.*

Apreciamos muchísimo la ayuda que ya nos habéis prestado. Seguid apoyando las sanciones, que tan necesarias son, y acabemos con el temor a Rusia, en todos los sitios.
Porque la democracia no tiene miedo.
La libertad debe ser defendida.
*Los derechos humanos son lo más importante.*

El derecho a la paz.
El derecho a la vida.
El derecho a la felicidad y a crecer libres.
El derecho a la seguridad en la familia.
El derecho a que nuestros hijos tengan un futuro.
El derecho a una vejez digna para nuestros padres.
El derecho a respetar a todas las comunidades.
El derecho a formar parte de la familia europea.

¡Gloria a Ucrania!".


----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

Tu-22M3...
El veterano FAB-3000s...
Azovstal y el puerto marítimo...
Los marines se rinden por cientos en Mariupol...
¿Coincidencia? No lo creo.

A trabajar hermanos. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/40282


----------



## NEKRO (6 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ...........
> 
> 
> Rublo casi a la par con el precio del oro spot 80 rublos un dólar que el rublo pase a valer más que el oro será curioso.
> ...



*USD/RUB - Dólar Rublo ruso*

79,7000 -3,6125 (-4,34%)


El rublo al nivel de enero, ha recuperado todo su valor.


----------



## Remequilox (6 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Nuevo chiste ruso:
> 
> 2023, un restaurante en París. Un hombre de aspecto muy rico entra y pregunta ahogándose con su saliva:
> "¿Tienen pasta?"!
> ...



Seguro seguro que ese es un chiste soviético (época Breznev) reciclado.....


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Abr 2022)

Ucraina ha roto el acuerdo de hoy para intercambio de prisioneros

Vedemosti.ru


----------



## Alvin Red (6 Abr 2022)

Lo juro por el oso de Masha (nos hemos de acostumbrar a la nueva terminología, nada de Snoopy) que no entiendo nada de esa parte de misil.







Lo tubos cuadrados son guía-ondas de microondas y la rueda dentada no se que pintan ambas cosas uno esperaría solo microelectrónica.


----------



## amcxxl (6 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>


----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

Kostyantyn Ivashchenko, ex diputado de la OPZZ y ex directivo de Azovstal, ha sido nombrado oficialmente nuevo alcalde de Mariupol. A diferencia del gauleiter ucraniano, que abandonó la ciudad hace tiempo y huyó a Zaporizhzhya, Ivashchenko pasó todo el mes de marzo en Mariupol. A juzgar por lo que se ha escrito sobre él, parece ser un hombre de negocios común y corriente, pero tal vez los habitantes de Mariupol le den una caracterización más precisa.

.me/boris_rozhin/40281


----------



## rejon (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## pasabaporaqui (6 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> y eso es el lider del mundo libre de gaviotón



El líder es Obama, el viejo es el testaferro del cargo

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

Otro convoy con ayuda humanitaria ha llegado a Snigirevka, en la región de Mykolayiv, con el apoyo de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

Entregaron 20 toneladas de alimentos y 8.000 litros de agua embotellada.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40279


----------



## npintos (6 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Lo juro por el oso de Masha (nos hemos de acostumbrar a la nueva terminología, nada de Snoopy) que no entiendo nada de esa parte de misil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La rueda dentada la veo como parte de un sistema de "guía" tipo inercial clásica.

Llama la atención que la parte de RF no esté aislada en una especie de jaula de Faraday para evitar interferencias. Pero bueno, tampoco soy muy versado en misiles...

Habría que ver qué parte de la estructura es la que hace de antena para esa RF.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Lo juro por el oso de Masha (nos hemos de acostumbrar a la nueva terminología, nada de Snoopy) que no entiendo nada de esa parte de misil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Osito Misha es un proscrito....yo tenía camisetas jo, jo,jo


----------



## alnitak (6 Abr 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> *USD/RUB - Dólar Rublo ruso*
> 
> 79,7000 -3,6125 (-4,34%)
> 
> ...




NO ES ESO , ES EL DOLAR Y EL EURO QUINES SE HUNDEN

RUSIA ES EL NUEVO LIDER MUNDIAL ,, EN UN MUNDO SIN RECURSOS RUSIA ES EL NUEVO JEFE


----------



## rejon (6 Abr 2022)

Más amenazas de Rusia, y nadie hará nada.

*Rusia amenaza a Finlandia con "medidas de represalia" si se une a la OTAN.*

“La adhesión de Finlandia a la OTAN la convertiría en un objetivo de las medidas de represalia rusas”, dijo Vladimir Dzhabarov, Primer Jefe Adjunto del Comité Internacional del Consejo de la Federación Rusa.

UN.


----------



## Malevich (6 Abr 2022)

Por cierto la région que está encajonada entre la desembocadura del Dniester y el Danubio es un mosaico étnico. Rumanos, búlgaros, gagauzos, rusos.... Históricamente formó parte de la Besarabia y como tal formó parte del reino de Rumanía entre 1918 y 1940.
Allí normalmente ganaba el partido de las regiones y no están muy contentos con la política étnica y lingüística de Kiev desde 2014.
De hecho los gagauzos (etnia de lengua turca pero de religión cristiana) de Moldavia han amenazado con la independencia y la unión a Rusia en caso de incorporación de Moldavia a la UE. 
Si Moscú realmente dice sostener y defender valores morales en su política exterior es hora de asumir su responsabilidad histórica con estas poblaciones separadas de la URSS y Rusia contra su voluntad.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Abr 2022)

Hoy a huelga general ven Grecia


----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

Terrorista de Tokmak

Según el plan del régimen de Kiev, se ha creado una clandestinidad terrorista en los territorios liberados. Una de las células durmientes fue liquidada en la ciudad de Tokmak.

Un terrorista de Tokmak, vestido de civil, atacó una columna de retaguardia de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y planeó llevar a cabo ataques terroristas contra las infraestructuras críticas de la ciudad.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40278


----------



## Clavisto (6 Abr 2022)

Fue uno de esos días en los que despiertas como quien acaba de ser estafado por un trilero. Apagué el despertador y me levanté de la cama dolorido, con una sonrisa amarga y la convicción de que el día ya estaba hecho. Fui a la cocina, puse agua a hervir, tomé mis suplementos y añadí una dosis doble de té al oír que el agua burbujeaba. La gata rondaba lastimera y eché un vistazo en el cuarto donde come y bebe. Ni agua, ni pienso. El piso estaba helado. Regresé a la habitación y me lavé la cara con agua templada. Después me vestí y cuando salí de ella oí un extraño chisporroteo proveniente de la cocina: no había apagado el fuego, el agua se había consumido y el calor empezaba a comerse el cazo.

El primer cliente en el bar fue el mismo de estos últimos días. Le di los periódicos que le guardo del día anterior y un chupito de Johnnie Walker. Hoy no quería café. Al irse me dijo que quizá este sería su último día por aquí. Le deseé suerte y se marchó.

Entraron dos chavales y pidieron un par de tercios. Uno de ellos estaba un tanto tocado. Una noche dura. Se los puse y regresé a la cocina para continuar preparando las pulgas. Pronto se fueron a la tragaperras. En eso llegó el de los periódicos y me informó de que esta noche habían robado en un bar cercano. Los chicos seguían jugando sin dar escándalo. Les cambié tres billetes de cincuenta euros que se pulieron. Pensé si no habrían sido ellos. Carne de cañón.

Como todos los días laborables me fui del bar a eso de las diez, pero hoy tendría que hacer una breve parada en el moro por los tomates que no compré en la tarde de ayer: el peor día de invierno había hecho acto de presencia en primavera. Y a eso de las cuatro de la tarde, cayendo aguanieve, yo me había metido en casa para no salir de ella.

Dormí, dormí...Dormí algo, no mucho, puede que una hora de las dos en las que estuve arrebujado por las mantas y los audiolibros de Lovecraft, pero dormí, dormí, dormí sin llegar a soñar...Mi polla era fiable testigo de ello. Pasé la tarde con la gata enrollada sobre la manta viendo vídeos en Youtube desde el sillón y leyendo decimonónicos cuentos de terror en el sofá. 

Rida andaba colocando la mercancía cuando llegué a su casi vacía frutería. Pedí por tomates y pasó adentro para sacarme una caja mientras yo intentaba ponerme un guante de plástico que resultó imposible de abrir. Tenía prisa. Tenía que hacer cosas.

- Aquí tienes, Kufisto -dijo el chaval. Una caja de hermosos tomates para rallar, maduros, en su punto. 

Estaba acabando de escogerlos cuando la única clienta que andaba por allí con una FFP3 made in Japan me advirtió de que yo estaba sin guantes. Yo, que siempre me lo pongo, no llevaba guante, no había sido capaz de abrirlo.

- ¡Rida! -voceé-
- ¿Qué, Kufisto?
- Ya estoy

Volví al bar, dejé los tomates y tiré para casa.

El saco estaba muy descentrado del eje. Un entreno más y le daría un puñetazo a la pared. Tengo mil horas libres pero nunca encuentro una para nada. Pero hoy ya era imposible entrenar en esas condiciones: había que correrlo sobre la barra de hierro hacia la izquierda. Había que descolgarlo y volverlo a enganchar. Esto me retraso un buen rato. A punto estuve de darme una buena hostia encaramado en la silla cuyo respaldo hacía de soporte. Y una vez en marcha vi que no lo había hecho bien: se descolgaba de las agarraderas. Tenía que parar, quitarme los guantes y volver a colocarlo en sus anillas. Así una y otra vez. No podías pegar con todo muy de seguido, las cadenas saltaban. Era como ni noche de sueño. Conseguí hacer lo básico y me duché. Comí y volví al bar. Me dolía todo cuando llegué. Tuve que tomar un ibuprofeno.


Cuando salí de allí estaba dándole la razón a un guardia civil de paisano que había venido al bar a tomarse un cubalibre. Poco antes había hecho lo mismo con el estrambótico caso de un abogado que trasegaba cerveza tras cerveza en una de las mesas del salón.


"Eso es, Kufisto. Eso es"


La tarde era muy distinta a la de ayer cuando salí del bar. La fría mañana había dado paso a un sol que empieza a calentar. ¡Todos tienes razón! Y tú estás ahí para darles la razón a cambio de una consumición. A todos, buenos y malos, a todos desde que tienes memoria. Sólo a un amigo se le dice no. ¿Pero tú, Kufisto, todavía tienes amigos? ¡Que hablen! ¡Que hablen y que digan, que cuenten y que beban sobretodo que beban! ¿Como decía el abuelo? "¡Patatas fritas con mucha sal, así beben más!" Y tú dale la razón, a este o al otro, al de aquí y al de fuera, ¡a todos!, "tienes razón", ¡y ya está, no hay más! "Tienes razón" 


Tienes razón. Llega la primavera. El saco está en su sitio y tan sólo hay que buscarle las mañas para que al pegarle bien no se descuelgue. Lo demás...


Bueno. Después de todo es cosa de tener un rato.


----------



## rejon (6 Abr 2022)

Civiles refugiándose mientras el ejército ruso bombardea Sieverodonetsk.

Muchas personas podrían haber muerto aquí.


----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

El último vídeo del colaborador bielorruso 'Litvin'
Será eliminado en un par de minutos.
Confío en que las gloriosas tropas rusas también se deshagan de toda la escoria policial de la banda terrorista BSB

t.me/boris_rozhin/40277

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Abr 2022)

Ministro economía Alemán:

Alemania podrá dejar carbón ruso fin de año y gas en2024.

Iz.ru


----------



## Eslacaña (6 Abr 2022)

Los chinos se lo pensarán dos veces antes de invadir Taiwan. Aunque es cierto, lo tienen más fácil que los rusos. No tienen al enemigo al lado de casa y el tamaño de Taiwan es el que es. Bueno, y que los gobernantes chinos tienen carne de caños para aburrir. Se acaban antes las balas que los chinos.


----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

Mina marina ucraniana encontrada en una playa de Crimea
Las autoridades turcas también informaron del descubrimiento de la mina. Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas minaron los accesos a Odessa con estas minas

t.me/boris_rozhin/40275


----------



## rejon (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## ProfeInsti (6 Abr 2022)

* EEUU intensifica el bloqueo financiero a Rusia y sanciona a dos hijas de Putin*


----------



## ProfeInsti (6 Abr 2022)

* Osetia del Sur da primer paso para el referéndum de incorporación a Rusia.*


----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

Completemos nuestro modelo de simulación del futuro con veinte borradores de escasez de alimentos que provocarían una crisis alimentaria mundial:

1. El ministro francés de Asuntos Exteriores, Jean-Yves Le Drian, ha declarado que la UE debe afrontar la perspectiva de que una guerra en Ucrania pueda provocar una crisis alimentaria mundial "extremadamente grave"

2. Biden admitió recientemente que la escasez de alimentos "será real" y su administración está utilizando abiertamente la palabra "hambruna" para describir lo que se avecina

3. Se informa de que los precios de los alimentos en los supermercados alemanes aumentarán pronto entre un 20 y un 50%.

4. El racionamiento de alimentos ha comenzado en España

5. El racionamiento de alimentos también ha comenzado en Grecia

6. El responsable de BlackRock advierte que será la primera vez que esta generación "vaya a la tienda y no pueda conseguir lo que quiere". 

7. Los precios de algunos fertilizantes han subido un 300% desde el año pasado

8. Muchos agricultores de África no podrán permitirse ningún tipo de abono este año y se prevé que esto reducirá la producción agrícola en una cantidad capaz de alimentar a "100 millones de personas"

9. Rusia es uno de los mayores exportadores de fertilizantes del mundo. El aumento de los precios del gas y la reducción de los suministros aumentarán aún más los precios de los fertilizantes

10. En un año normal, Rusia y Ucrania representan conjuntamente alrededor del 30% de las exportaciones mundiales de trigo

11. La mitad de las importaciones de trigo de África suelen proceder de Rusia o Ucrania

12. Otros países dependen más de las exportaciones de trigo de Rusia y Ucrania que de África

13. Medvédev ha amenazado con que Rusia restringirá las exportaciones de alimentos vitales a países que considera "amigos"

14. 5 millones de gallinas ponedoras en Iowa tendrán que ser sacrificadas por la gripe aviar

15. El número de muertos por la gripe aviar sólo en Iowa superará los 13 millones en el último incidente

16. En general, este es el número total de muertes de aves en Estados Unidos debido a la gripe aviar: "22 millones de gallinas ponedoras, 1,8 millones de pollos de engorde, 1,9 millones de gallinas ponedoras y otros pollos comerciales y 1,9 millones de pavos"

17. El ministro de agricultura chino dice que la cosecha de trigo de invierno de China podría ser "la peor de la historia

18. Nos advierten de que la cosecha de trigo de invierno de EE.UU. será "catastrófica" debido a la grave sequía

19. Durante una reciente entrevista, un destacado agricultor estadounidense declaró que a la mayoría de los norteamericanos no les gustará cuando "su factura de la compra supere los 1.000 dólares al mes"

20. El director del Programa Mundial de Alimentos de la ONU dice que la situación actual del planeta no se parece a nada que hayamos visto desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial

t.me/boris_rozhin/40295


----------



## Teuro (6 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Rusia pierde
> Europa pierde
> USA empata
> China gana de goleada.
> ...



Lo de Rusia es curioso, se alía con China cuando "deberían" saber que eso a medio plazo es una absorción mientras que los problemas reales de Rusia son exactamente los mismos que los del resto de Europa: Declive tecnológico, industrial y demográfico.


----------



## amcxxl (6 Abr 2022)

en la zona se han visto operar mercenarios de USA y Georgia, las imagenes de Irpin con ellos paseando salieron cuando Rusia inicio la retirada


----------



## ProfeInsti (6 Abr 2022)

*Borrell: "Desde que empezó la guerra la UE ha dado 35.000 millones a Putin y 1.000 a Ucrania"*


----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

"Una máquina muy seria, puede atravesar un muro de hormigón": nuestro corresponsal mostró lo que los nacionalistas ucranianos dejaron en sus posiciones en Marinka, y también filmó la situación en la ciudad desde un helicóptero

t.me/zvezdanews/75813

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

Roscosmos está estudiando la posibilidad de separar el segmento ruso de la Estación Espacial Internacional para sobrevolar regiones "llenas de pasiones", dijo el director general de la corporación estatal, Dmitry Rogozin.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40297


----------



## orcblin (6 Abr 2022)

bueno, rusia cuando vio que no la guerra no iba a ser de 3 días, se adaptó cambió el guión y ahora va a una guerra larga, en la de eliminar recursos a los uccranianos y hacerse fuerte en los territorios del este, para defender lo conseguido y cuando tengan todo el este se supone que seguirán avanzando poco a poco al oeste.

ahora occidente, viendo que la guerra económica se está viendo que la están perdiendo, de verdad nos vamos a seguir pegandonos tiros a nosotros mismos?


----------



## arriondas (6 Abr 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Los chinos se lo pensarán dos veces antes de invadir Taiwan. Aunque es cierto, lo tienen más fácil que los rusos. No tienen al enemigo al lado de casa y el tamaño de Taiwan es el que es. Bueno, y que los gobernantes chinos tienen carne de caños para aburrir. Se acaban antes las balas que los chinos.



Taiwan tiene un ejército medianamente potente, de todas formas. Con alrededor de 1000 tanques, más de 300 aviones de combate, y una flota muy decente. De hecho, están bien equipados; Ucrania los superaría en fuerzas terrestres, pero no en poder aéreo y naval.. Los países de Asia-Pacífico están armados hasta los dientes, Singapur incluido.


----------



## Salamandra (6 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> NO ES ESO , ES EL DOLAR Y EL EURO QUINES SE HUNDEN
> 
> RUSIA ES EL NUEVO LIDER MUNDIAL ,, EN UN MUNDO SIN RECURSOS RUSIA ES EL NUEVO JEFE



Tanto no. Hay que esperar el largo plazo pero apunta maneras y lo que si es cierto es lo que viene advirtiendo que la UE se ha autoinmolado para beneficio o menor perdida del jefe. 

Quizás porque no puede hacer otra cosa porque tiene una piltrafa de ejércitos, que esa es otra y no nos la va a contar Putin.


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Abr 2022)

*El primer ministro húngaro, Orban, sobre la demanda de Rusia de pagar el gas en rublos: No tenemos ningún problema en pagar en rublos. Si los rusos piden pagar en rublos, pagaremos en rublos.*


----------



## LIRDISM (6 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Hay que sacar a putin y su corte del Kremlin, amontonarlos en la plaza roja, echarlos un bidón de gasoil por encima y prenderlos fuego vivos. Como sus orcos están haciendo con la gente en Ucrania.



Eso no es Sudáfrica , no es una de esas matanzas que participaba Nelson Mandela de a los extranjeros quemarlos con un neumático en el cuello?


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Abr 2022)

Informe del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa sobre la operación militar especial:

El ejército de la LPR destruyó hasta 50 nacionalistas y nueve vehículos blindados en un día;
El puesto de mando de la unidad de defensa territorial, el almacenamiento de combustible y la planta para la reparación de vehículos blindados en las áreas de los asentamientos de Zolochiv y Chuguev fueron destruidos;
En Mariupol, se frustró otro intento de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de extraer del cerco a los líderes del batallón neonazi "Azov";
En relación con la negativa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los batallones nacionales a rendirse voluntariamente, las tropas de la Federación Rusa y la LDNR pondrán fin a la limpieza de Mariupol;
Durante el día, las defensas aéreas rusas derribaron cinco UAV de ataque ucranianos más;
Entre los objetos destruidos durante la jornada también se encuentran ocho puestos de mando y tres bases de abastecimiento.

El último informe del Ministerio de Defensa.

#Donbass #Rusia #Ucrania

@riafan_everywhere


----------



## John Nash (6 Abr 2022)

__





Flash del mercado | ElEconomista.es


Ibex 35, Ibex, MCE, IGBM, Mercado continuo Español, Analisis tecnico, recomendaciones, estrategias, Bolsagora, analisis tecnico, serivcios, asesor bursatil, asesor bolsa, flash del intradia,Indice General de Madrid, Bel 20, Bel, Dax 30, Dax, Cac 40, Cac, FTSE, FTSE 100, PSI 20, PSI, MIB...



www.eleconomista.es





*El rublo ruso 'renace' de sus cenizas y recupera los niveles previos a la guerra de Ucrania.*


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (6 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *El primer ministro húngaro, Orban, sobre la demanda de Rusia de pagar el gas en rublos: No tenemos ningún problema en pagar en rublos. Si los rusos piden pagar en rublos, pagaremos en rublos.*



Hungría está entre los países amistosos, pagarán en euros.


----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

Documentos de los fallecidos de la 56ª brigada
Yuri Nikolayevich Sholyak
Konovalov Konstantin N. 01.10.84
Bondar Sergey Alexeevich 14.02.89 en / / A0989
⚰ Se quedaron en DNR para siempre

t.me/boris_rozhin/40300


----------



## LIRDISM (6 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Todo este ensañamiento con Rusia de parte de EEUU solo puede venir por que están en el más absolutos de los declives y necesitan una guerra planetaria para salir de su ruina. Esto es muy peligroso para ellos tambien porque en otras contiendas no había capacidad de hacerles daño en su territorio pero ahora si pueden.



y creo que también controlar su energía. Si hay gobierno mundial, la energía del mundo debe controlarlo ese gobierno y ¿ que país tiene mas energía que nadie?, pues eso, y ¿Qué continente, tiene que seguir siendo el perrito faldero de EEUU y tiene que seguir siéndolo porque están en la mayor de las catástrofes energéticas y necesita esa energía para sobrevivir y que la inflación no las destruya?, pues eso. 
Esto es serio, y occidente con EEUU va a ir hasta el final y se van a arruinar que es lo que quiere EEUU de sus perros falderos para el control de Europa y también China, que me huele que esta participando con EEUU en la sombra como también lo hizo con el coronavirus, por la gobernanza mundial. Cuidado que China, que puede traicionar a Rusia porque esta controlando a EEUU para sus propósitos.


----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

Nuestros chicos siguen poniendo el botín en acción, las piezas de repuesto se tiran en el mismo lugar.

Otro BTR-4 trabajará ahora contra los amos del pasado.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40305


----------



## kelden (6 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo de Rusia es curioso, se alía con China cuando "deberían" saber que eso a medio plazo es una absorción mientras que los problemas reales de Rusia son exactamente los mismos que los del resto de Europa: Declive tecnológico, industrial y demográfico.



Qué entiendes por "absorción"? Ser por ejemplo para China lo mismo que es Francia o Alemania para USA?


----------



## piru (6 Abr 2022)

bangkoriano dijo:


> A la hija de Lavrov ni tocarla, hijoputas
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1015309


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (6 Abr 2022)

Es que es un poco pirata el Borrell…si puede roba lo que puede y más. Le pierde el instinto…


----------



## Teuro (6 Abr 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> bueno, rusia cuando vio que no la guerra no iba a ser de 3 días, se adaptó cambió el guión y ahora va a una guerra larga, en la de eliminar recursos a los uccranianos y hacerse fuerte en los territorios del este, para defender lo conseguido y cuando tengan todo el este se supone que seguirán avanzando poco a poco al oeste.
> 
> ahora occidente, viendo que la guerra económica se está viendo que la están perdiendo, de verdad nos vamos a seguir pegandonos tiros a nosotros mismos?



Yo no descarto que la OTAN termine entrando en Ucrania en las zonas en las que Rusia ha dejado "para más tarde" si se ve muy acorralada y al final termine un reparto estilo coreano.


----------



## pirivi-parava (6 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ministra Ukra Iryna Vereshchuk pide la evacuación de todos los residentes de Donestk y Lugansk, ...
> " Necesitamos evacuar".
> 
> Pravda.com.ua



La susodicha vicepresidenta de Ucrania








Iryna Vereshchuk, viceprimer ministra de Ucrania, la mujer de hierro de Zelenski


El corresponsal de La Repubblica, el diario italiano entrevistaba hace unos dias a Iryna Vereshchuk, viceprimer ministra de Ucrania. "La mujer de...




www.niusdiario.es


----------



## fyahball (6 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1015445
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1015447




menuda diosa

en cuestión de mujeres, nada supera a las rusas

y encima proceresca


----------



## crocodile (6 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Otro convoy con ayuda humanitaria ha llegado a Snigirevka, en la región de Mykolayiv, con el apoyo de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.
> 
> Entregaron 20 toneladas de alimentos y 8.000 litros de agua embotellada.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/40279



Eso no sale en la prensa CRIMINAL europeda.


----------



## crocodile (6 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Por cierto la région que está encajonada entre la desembocadura del Dniester y el Danubio es un mosaico étnico. Rumanos, búlgaros, gagauzos, rusos.... Históricamente formó parte de la Besarabia y como tal formó parte del reino de Rumanía entre 1918 y 1940.
> Allí normalmente ganaba el partido de las regiones y no están muy contentos con la política étnica y lingüística de Kiev desde 2014.
> De hecho los gagauzos (etnia de lengua turca pero de religión cristiana) de Moldavia han amenazado con la independencia y la unión a Rusia en caso de incorporación de Moldavia a la UE.
> Si Moscú realmente dice sostener y defender valores morales en su política exterior es hora de asumir su responsabilidad histórica con estas poblaciones separadas de la URSS y Rusia contra su voluntad.



Me temo que Putiniano no esta por la labor, Crimea, Donbas y punto.


----------



## Teuro (6 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Taiwan tiene un ejército medianamente potente, de todas formas. Con alrededor de 1000 tanques, más de 300 aviones de combate, y una flota muy decente. De hecho, están bien equipados; Ucrania los superaría en fuerzas terrestres, pero no en poder aéreo y naval.. Los países de Asia-Pacífico están armados hasta los dientes, Singapur incluido.



Y más que lo van a estar a partir de ahora. Corea del Sur está en eterna amenaza por el norte y Japón se sabe que si por China fuera los devolvería a los tiempos tecnológicos de los samurais. Si el pulso ucraniano se resuelve de forma muy favorable a Rusia es un aviso a navegantes. Lo mismo vemos a una Cora del Sur y Japón nuclearizados en breve.


----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

Foto de la patrullera Donbass, proyecto Island. Otro barco destruido, que fue entregado ceremonialmente por Estados Unidos y recibido personalmente por Poroshenko.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40309


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (6 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *Borrell: "Desde que empezó la guerra la UE ha dado 35.000 millones a Putin y 1.000 a Ucrania"*



HINTELIJENCIA SOCIATA


----------



## rejon (6 Abr 2022)

En el sur, alrededor de los óblasts de Kherson, Mykoliav y Dnipropetrovsk, las tropas ucranianas también han logrado avances en las últimas semanas a pesar de que no hubo una retirada de las tropas rusas de esos frentes. Aunque no como ganancias dramáticas.


----------



## Remequilox (6 Abr 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> bueno, rusia cuando vio que no la guerra no iba a ser de 3 días, se adaptó cambió el guión y ahora va a una guerra larga, en la de eliminar recursos a los uccranianos y hacerse fuerte en los territorios del este, para defender lo conseguido y cuando tengan todo el este se supone que seguirán avanzando poco a poco al oeste.
> 
> ahora occidente, viendo que la guerra económica se está viendo que la están perdiendo, de verdad nos vamos a seguir pegandonos tiros a nosotros mismos?



En este conflicto global (de combates proxi regionales), la alianza Euroamericana apostó por vencer a Rusia dañando su economía. Los ucranianos ponían la carne de cañón los soldados, a fin de detenerlos suficiente tiempo, y las sanciones hundirían tanto la economía rusa que la guerra estaba ganada.
Pero de momento, la primera, segunda, tercera, cuarta y ya quinta ofensiva económica han demostrado que a Rusia le han causado poco más que melladuras y desconchones en la pintura. Pero nada de daños en lo estructural. En cambio, los rebotes de los proyectiles lanzados han causado algunos daños involuntarios en campo propio (vg. los inversores occidentales que aunque Rusia ha pagado puntual y sobradamente, por bloqueos internos de los agentes de pago, han tenido problemas en cobrar sus cupones de deuda pública).
Y además, que una vez constatado que las defensas rusas económico-financieras son potentes, y los ataques débiles, no ha dudado en aceptar el cambio de guion e ir a un conflicto de desgaste en el tiempo, dado que los ritmos le son favorables.
Vale, día que dura la guerra, día que pagas un alto precio. En eso se basaba (solo en eso), la táctica de defensa ofensiva diseñada por USA-Otan.
Pero....
A Rusia le costará 10 (sobre un potencial de 1.000), que no es para menospreciar, pero al enemigo seguramente le esté costando 38 (de un potencial efectivo de 300).
A estos ritmos de pérdidas y reservas, tanto desde una comparación absoluta como relativa, Rusia solo debe jugar a alargar tiempos, y administrar reservas y potencia propio.

"Occidente", que entró en el conflicto sin apenas reservas (todo se jugaba a un rápido colapso económico ruso), ya cambió el guion también, y tira de "crédito futuro" (ya-lo-pagaré), y activa la maquinaria preventiva de reducción de la ratio de deuda (la inflación).


----------



## Teuro (6 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Qué entiendes por "absorción"? Ser por ejemplo para China lo mismo que es Francia o Alemania para USA?



Absorción es que a largo plazo Polonia limita con China. Supongo que a los pocos rubios eslavos que finalemnte queden terminarán en reservas como los nativos en norteamericanos.


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (6 Abr 2022)

Alguno por aquí que ponga las barbas a remojar...


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



victoria impecable de los ucrañanos


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (6 Abr 2022)

Cada vez queda menos espacio ocupado por los nazis en Mariupol…poco a poco…


----------



## Castellano (6 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Por cierto la région que está encajonada entre la desembocadura del Dniester y el Danubio es un mosaico étnico. Rumanos, búlgaros, gagauzos, rusos.... Históricamente formó parte de la Besarabia y como tal formó parte del reino de Rumanía entre 1918 y 1940.
> Allí normalmente ganaba el partido de las regiones y no están muy contentos con la política étnica y lingüística de Kiev desde 2014.
> De hecho los gagauzos (etnia de lengua turca pero de religión cristiana) de Moldavia han amenazado con la independencia y la unión a Rusia en caso de incorporación de Moldavia a la UE.
> Si Moscú realmente dice sostener y defender valores morales en su política exterior es hora de asumir su responsabilidad histórica con estas poblaciones separadas de la URSS y Rusia contra su voluntad.



Pues entre Ucrania y Hungría, está la Transcarpatia.
Ahí hay zonas, especialmente lo más pegado a la frontera, donde los húngaros son mayoría, y tampoco andan muy contentos con Zelenski (también votaban al partido de las regiones) porque el húngaro se prohibió igual que el ruso.

Y Orban, no es un traidor como los demás europeos...


----------



## raptors (6 Abr 2022)

Russian Forces Set Conditions For Advance On Slovyansk And Kramatorks


As of April 6, the Russian Armed Forces and units of the Lugansk and Donetsk People’s Republics continue their military...




southfront.org








_A partir del 6 de abril, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y las unidades de las Repúblicas Populares de Lugansk y Donetsk continúan su operación militar en Ucrania. Mientras las unidades rusas y de la RPD finalizan la operación para tomar el control de la ciudad de Mariupol, se están produciendo importantes desarrollos tácticos en las áreas de Izum y Severdonetsk-Lysichansk en la parte norte del sector de operaciones de Donbass._


----------



## Argentium (6 Abr 2022)

*El rublo sube a máximos de seis semanas por el nuevo conjunto de sanciones*
19:31 || 06/04/2022


----------



## rejon (6 Abr 2022)

Osokorivka liberada por los ucranianos


----------



## giovachapin (6 Abr 2022)

EE UU en su puta miopia de no ver que el mundo cambio esta orillando al mundo a un conflicto de proporciones biblicas, porque putas no aceptan que el mundo ya es multipolar y se sientan con otras potencias, incluidas Rusia, China, India etc a ordenar un nuevo conjunto de naciones para evitar una catastrofe, que piensan que las naciones que ya tienen mas poder que hace años van a aceptar ese mundo postsegunda guerra mundial que ya no tiene ningun sentido en la epoca actual y mucho menos en el futuro.


----------



## Oso Polar (6 Abr 2022)

npintos dijo:


> PPP (Pancho Peroncho Primero), mostrando una vez más el por qué de su estadía en la silla de CEO de la industria del altar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1015225



Ya lo dije es el emisario del anticristo y como va la situación y ver como en los medios se banaliza las consecuencias de una guerra nuclear, Dios nos coja confesados.


----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

3 misiles alcanzan el principal centro de suministro de las AFU en Lozova, en la región de Kharkiv
Un cruce ferroviario ha convertido la zona en una importante base de transbordo para las fuerzas de ocupación ucranianas en Donbás.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40318


----------



## delhierro (6 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> 3 misiles alcanzan el principal centro de suministro de las AFU en Lozova, en la región de Kharkiv
> Un cruce ferroviario ha convertido la zona en una importante base de transbordo para las fuerzas de ocupación ucranianas en Donbás.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/40318
> ...



Las vias se reparan con relativa facilidad, esos puentes....


----------



## Remequilox (6 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Faltaría el dato, MUY IMPORTANTE, de las estimaciones de reposición de equipamiento a potencial similar.
En tanques, por ejemplo, Ucrania tiene potencial de reposición de 0 ud. al mes, y como máximo va a recibir unas cuantas decenas de viejos tanques del Pacto de Varsovia (aunque sean cacharros viejos, igualmente pueden hacer pupa....)
En UAVs ya se ha visto que no hay problemas de suministro, al menos hasta ahora. Y son relativamente baratos.
Es que un mero cómputo de pérdidas, por si solo, no sirve de nada. Como mucho para jolgorio de los fans, tipo "los míos van destruyendo más". Pero eso en una guerra no quiere decir nada.
En la IIWW, se destruyeron muchísimos, pero muchísimos más tanques Sherman o T-34 que no Panthers o Tigers. Pero se fabricaron tantísimos más que eso no importaba.


----------



## Remequilox (6 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El rublo sube a máximos de seis semanas por el nuevo conjunto de sanciones*
> 19:31 || 06/04/2022



Que aflojen un poco. Empieza a ser preocupante en una economía exportadora. Un recalentón del rublo puede ser contraproducente.


----------



## pepetemete (6 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Esas cifras son imposibles.
Es imposible que los rusos hayan perdido todos esos aviones y helicópteros, de hecho, más que los ucranianos.


----------



## giovachapin (6 Abr 2022)

Se imaginan que pasaria si ganara la Le Pen en Francia, cagarian aguado en muchos lugares.


----------



## Oso Polar (6 Abr 2022)

juanmanuel dijo:


> Siempre que leo declaraciones absolutistas como que si Rusia no hace esto o aquello va a ser una derrota me pongo a ver el historial del forero para ver si esta en contra o a favor.
> Muchas veces me encuentro con personas que honestamente se tensionan por pequeños detalles que no se encajan en su fantasia de lo que Rusia deberia o no hacer.
> Rusia tiene un plan, no revelado.
> Va a llegar hasta donde le permitan sus posibilidades, la suerte, las condiciones reales que le impongan sus enemigos, y un largo etc.
> ...



De acuerdo con todo excepto con el punto en que te refieres que Rusia no se juega su existencia. Este conflicto esta motivado justo por eso mismo que niegas, Rusia de perder estaría en entredicho su existencia como nación.


----------



## pepetemete (6 Abr 2022)

Pobre viejo demente. 
Todo lo que dice se resume en "BULLSHIT"


----------



## Archimanguina (6 Abr 2022)

Un melafo clarísimo.


----------



## Archimanguina (6 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Mina marina ucraniana encontrada en una playa de Crimea
> Las autoridades turcas también informaron del descubrimiento de la mina. Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas minaron los accesos a Odessa con estas minas
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/40275
> ...



projisamente en tu chiringito playero mas cercano y los niños golpeandola con la palita.


----------



## ZARGON (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Archimanguina (6 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *El primer ministro húngaro, Orban, sobre la demanda de Rusia de pagar el gas en rublos: No tenemos ningún problema en pagar en rublos. Si los rusos piden pagar en rublos, pagaremos en rublos.*



me da que a estos con la proxima factura del gas los rusos les van a regalar su trocito de ucrania.


----------



## vettonio (6 Abr 2022)

En la República Checa.

Expeditiva manera de demostrar que la gente no es tan crédula y cándida como nuestros apesebrados diputados.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (6 Abr 2022)

Lo que se sabe del general usa por ahora…








Total News Blackout: US General Captured Leading Azov Nazis in Mariupol (confirmations coming in) – Veterans Today | Military Foreign Affairs Policy Journal for Clandestine Services







www.veteranstoday.com





Yo apuesto en un intercambio por la puerta trasera…en otro caso sería ya una guerra formal.


----------



## kelden (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## arriondas (6 Abr 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Esas cifras son imposibles.
> Es imposible que los rusos hayan perdido todos esos aviones y helicópteros, de hecho, más que los ucranianos.



Son cifras muy exageradas, en ambos bandos. Ucrania no tenía tantos aviones operativos como pone en esa estadística.


----------



## Malevich (6 Abr 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Pues entre Ucrania y Hungría, está la Transcarpatia.
> Ahí hay zonas, especialmente lo más pegado a la frontera, donde los húngaros son mayoría, y tampoco andan muy contentos con Zelenski (también votaban al partido de las regiones) porque el húngaro se prohibió igual que el ruso.
> 
> Y Orban, no es un traidor como los demás europeos...



Correcto. 
Así como los rutenos hablantes de rusino, en esa misma región, o los rumanos de Bucovina Norte. 

Es curioso que nos dijeran que Yugoslavia era un país artificial, con grupos étnicos irreconciliables y condenado a la implosión y en cambio presenten a Ucrania como una nación histórica cohesionada.


----------



## kelden (6 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> *Absorción es que a largo plazo Polonia limita con China*. Supongo que a los pocos rubios eslavos que finalemnte queden terminarán en reservas como los nativos en norteamericanos.



Y éso? China no tiene una tradición conquistadora. Lleva 1000 años prácticamente del mismo tamaño.


----------



## giovachapin (6 Abr 2022)

Esque eso es lo mas ridiculo, muchos pseudoanalistas dicen eso, esque hemos financiado los juguetitos a Putin, y que putas quieren gas regalado, recursos regalados, reciben un bien y ese lo tienen que pagar, ya lo que Rusia haga con ese dinero es problema de ellos, si asi fuera el resto del mundo tendria que decir, hemos financiado el ejercito a EE UU a traves del uso del dolar.


----------



## raptors (6 Abr 2022)

Запад заодно с Украиной. А вот остальной мир не очень


За вычетом ближайших друзей и военных союзников США в Европе и Восточной Азии, остальной мир поддерживать кампанию по изоляции России не желает, пишет американский журнал Foreign Policy. Африка и Азия пока выжидают – из-за давних связей с Россией и накопившегося недовольства Вашингтоном. В этом...




viar.media





За вычетом ближайших друзей и военных союзников США в Европе и Восточной Азии, остальной мир поддерживать кампанию по изоляции России не желает, пишет американский журнал Foreign Policy. Африка и Азия пока выжидают – из-за давних связей с Россией и накопившегося недовольства Вашингтоном. 

_"Aparte de los amigos más cercanos y los aliados militares de Estados Unidos en Europa y el este de Asia, el resto del mundo no está dispuesto a apoyar la campaña para aislar a Rusia, escribe la revista estadounidense Foreign Policy. África y Asia están esperando su momento debido a los lazos de larga data con Rusia y la insatisfacción reprimida con Washington..."_


----------



## delhierro (6 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Faltaría el dato, MUY IMPORTANTE, de las estimaciones de reposición de equipamiento a potencial similar.
> En tanques, por ejemplo, Ucrania tiene potencial de reposición de 0 ud. al mes, y como máximo va a recibir unas cuantas decenas de viejos tanques del Pacto de Varsovia (aunque sean cacharros viejos, igualmente pueden hacer pupa....)
> En UAVs ya se ha visto que no hay problemas de suministro, al menos hasta ahora. Y son relativamente baratos.
> Es que un mero cómputo de pérdidas, por si solo, no sirve de nada. Como mucho para jolgorio de los fans, tipo "los míos van destruyendo más". Pero eso en una guerra no quiere decir nada.
> En la IIWW, se destruyeron muchísimos, pero muchísimos más tanques Sherman o T-34 que no Panthers o Tigers. Pero se fabricaron tantísimos más que eso no importaba.



No. No es así, occidente puede envia a Ucrania cientos miles de tanques o blindados de transpote o combate. Van a rebuscar entre todo lo que dejo atras la URSS y el pacto de Varsovia. Vale son antiguos, una parte ni funcionara pero aun así son muchos. Con dinero pueden reparar y modernizar la otra. Y el dinero mientras que los rusos y otros lo acepten como pago es la clave. Tenemos mucho y si no lo tenemos nos lo inventamos. Ya se pagara despues o no....a tumba abierta. 

En el 2014 ya se decian cosas parecidas, no ocurre. Si tu pagas, la gente curra para ti, y en euros virtuales, en dolares virtuales occidente es invencible salvo que el otro bando cambie las reglas.

Lo que ocurre con los tanques, vale para los pirados, ver ejemplo sirio. Se recogen nazis de todo el orbe, anticomunistas ( si , putin no lo es pero va a funcionar que para eso adiestraron a la gente durante decadas ) , drogadictos, tarados, o puros mercenarios.

Rusia ganaria una guerra con todo en poco tiempo, pero ha preferido ir poco a poco para negociar. Le esta dando a la Otan una guerra que la otan no puede ganar pero en la que puede agotar a los rusos poco a poco. No son la URSS su potencian industrial no es el de entonces, y ademas no ha movilizado ni cambiado la economia.

Si va a jugar a esto, necesitan una linea muy defendible, el jodido rio. O aplastar en serio. Veremos si en unas semanas no se desmorona toda la posible bolsa del este. Pero no descarto que los ucranianos asesoraros por la otan empiecen a atacar por el resto de la frontera donde los rusos se hayan retirado. ( es una idea pesima) Mejor combatir en una linea 30 km dentro.


----------



## Castellano (6 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Correcto.
> Así como los rutenos hablantes de rusino, en esa misma región, o los rumanos de Bucovina Norte.
> 
> Es curioso que nos dijeran que Yugoslavia era un país artificial, con grupos étnicos irreconciliables y condenado a la implosión y en cambio presenten a Ucrania como una nación histórica cohesionada.



El gobierno ucronazi solo representa a Banderistán: Galitzia y Volinia (no dejaron un polaco vivo en la 2GM)

El resto de Ucrania es multiétnico. 
Por eso es una locura/crimen occidental el haber apoyado casi desde la descomposición de la URSS a tarados banderistas.


----------



## hartman (6 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Correcto.
> Así como los rutenos hablantes de rusino, en esa misma región, o los rumanos de Bucovina Norte.
> 
> Es curioso que nos dijeran que Yugoslavia era un país artificial, con grupos étnicos irreconciliables y condenado a la implosión y en cambio presenten a Ucrania como una nación histórica cohesionada.



ucrania es realidac ha de ser repartida entre rusia, polonia y hungria.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Abr 2022)

Izmail, comienzan ejercicios de tiro de la defensa territorial.

Fuente ukra


----------



## Seronoser (6 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Que aflojen un poco. Empieza a ser preocupante en una economía exportadora. Un recalentón del rublo puede ser contraproducente.



No es un re calentón, es un volver a donde estaba antes de la guerra. Sin más


----------



## vettonio (6 Abr 2022)

En Italia, protestas contra la ayuda militar a Ucrania.

Los manifestantes acusan al primer ministro Draghi de llevar al país a una nueva guerra al apoyar a la OTAN


----------



## Teuro (6 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Que aflojen un poco. Empieza a ser preocupante en una economía exportadora. Un recalentón del rublo puede ser contraproducente.



Lo llevo diciendo desde esta propuesta de sustituir al dolar, que cuidado que un mercado de divisas "a su aire" es un caldo de cultivo perfecto para las bacterias que se dedican a especular con tipos cambiarios, que si estábamos en este "sistema" del dolar era por algo, y que lo de la multitud de divisas ¿A nadie se le ha ocurrido que eso debió de probarse en algún momento del pasado y no funcionó?.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Me temo que Putiniano no esta por la labor, Crimea, Donbas y punto.



Eso ya es imposible, los talibanes cristianos ya han declarado sus intencione de extender su cruzada por toda Europa, nunca permitirán al lado nadie que no sean ellos, los Bastardos con sus cerebros podridos han despertado a un monstruo que no tiene límites ni escrúpulos, y para mas inri es jaleado por todos los mass mierda.


----------



## Teuro (6 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y éso? China no tiene una tradición conquistadora. Lleva 1000 años prácticamente del mismo tamaño.



Se han occidentalizado, si no lo hubieran hecho todavía estarían adorando al emperador en la Ciudad Prohibída y cultivando arroz en una sociedad medieval, como según dicen que han hecho en los últimos 5.000 años.


----------



## ZARGON (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## vettonio (6 Abr 2022)

De lo mejor que he visto en mucho tiempo.

*5 de abril, Día de la infamia

*


----------



## Impresionante (6 Abr 2022)

. El Ministerio de Defensa ruso advierte que Kiev planea una provocación con 120 toneladas de cloro para culpar a Rusia


----------



## Teuro (6 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No. No es así, occidente puede envia a Ucrania cientos miles de tanques o blindados de transpote o combate. Van a rebuscar entre todo lo que dejo atras la URSS y el pacto de Varsovia. Vale son antiguos, una parte ni funcionara pero aun así son muchos. Con dinero pueden reparar y modernizar la otra. Y el dinero mientras que los rusos y otros lo acepten como pago es la clave. Tenemos mucho y si no lo tenemos nos lo inventamos. Ya se pagara despues o no....a tumba abierta.
> 
> En el 2014 ya se decian cosas parecidas, no ocurre. Si tu pagas, la gente curra para ti, y en euros virtuales, en dolares virtuales occidente es invencible salvo que el otro bando cambie las reglas.
> 
> ...



Es una guerra de facto entre la Otan y Rusia, solo que no se quiere calentar más. Por ahora todo depende de Rusia, ellos juegan al juego del agua: Emapapar Ucrania aislando a las ciudades hasta que finalmente caen, la OTAN juega a dar material bélico a Ucrania. Es una guerra de desgaste y no se quien la ganaría a largo plazo, más cuando hay riesgo de que estalle el conflico directo entre la Otan y Rusia en cualquier malentendido, error, etc.

Problemas reales de escalada: Que Rusia vaya perdiendo claramente, lo que aumentaría su crueldad y agresividad. También de que China haga con Rusia lo que Occidente hace con Ucrania.

Posibilidades de finalización: Que la Otan se canse de suministral material para una guerra perdida, que los ucranianos se fatiguen de la guerra. En realidad la guerra solo puede terminar con victoria rusa, puesto que su orgullo y soberbia les impide aceptar una derrota. La victoria podría ser pírrica.

Posibilidad deseada: Acuero entre Ucrania y Rusia que finiquite la guerra.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Abr 2022)

Esto ya está adquiriendo tintes de cruzada, USA le volt, en el telediarro de la Sexta de Qatar oigo a la enana hablar de que hay que perseguir a las hijas de Putin, se traspasa un límite que no suele traspasar ni la mafia siciliana, los pecados de los padres deben ser pagados por los hijos, empiezo a pensar que las vacunas llevaban algo mas que proteinas spike.


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Ha muerto el lider de la oposicion Rusa:
> 
> Today, after a protracted illness, the Chairman of the Liberal Democratic Party Vladimir Volfovich Zhirinovsky died. This is a blow for the whole of Russia, for the army of his supporters.
> 
> ...



Se lo ha cargado el Covid-19, que segun los negacionistas, no existe...


----------



## kelden (6 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Se lo ha cargado el Covid-19, que segun los negacionistas, no existe...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1015487




No, no .... ha sido la vacuna ....


----------



## delhierro (6 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Posibilidad deseada: Acuero entre Ucrania y Rusia que finiquite la guerra.



Eso es lo que busca Putin desde el minuto 1. Pero no creo que ocurra , la Otan no lo permitira y el gobierno de Kiev es un puro titere.

Si puede ocurrir que los ucranianos , pasen de la otan y decidan no luchar.



La gente esta más dispuesta a abandonar una guerra que se pierde claramente, por eso entrar poco a poco, en realidad cuesta más vidas que entrar con todo.


----------



## quinciri (6 Abr 2022)

Tiene pinta de que no va a tardar en liarse...


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No, no .... ha sido la vacuna ....



Todo tiene sus pros y sus contras, cosas de la vida...


----------



## Malevich (6 Abr 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> El gobierno ucronazi solo representa a Banderistán: Galitzia y Volinia (no dejaron un polaco vivo en la 2GM)
> 
> El resto de Ucrania es multiétnico.
> Por eso es una locura/crimen occidental el haber apoyado casi desde la descomposición de la URSS a tarados banderistas.



Creo que, además de las matanzas de los banderistas, muchos polacos se fueron a la nueva Polonia de 1945. Necesitaban polacos para poblar las zonas de Silesia y Prusia tras la expulsión de los alemanes. 
No obstante, algunas comunidades de hablantes quedan en el oeste.


----------



## HDR (6 Abr 2022)

Putin no tiene ninguna prisa, está estrangulando la economía occidental. Cuanto más dure el lío, más daño. Estará encantado de tener Ucrania llena de fango ahora mismo y que haya que parar la ofensiva un mes. El viento sopla a su favor.

Veo a los europánfilos levantando las sanciones sin que acabe la guerra antes. Sería una humillación total. Pero es eso o la ruina absoluta.


----------



## Malevich (6 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> ucrania es realidac ha de ser repartida entre rusia, polonia y hungria.



Así debería ser y Rumanía también.
Pero Polonia y Rumanía no son estados independientes, no pueden tener un plan propio. Dudo que esto suceda.
Rumanía no obstante, ha repartido muchos pasaportes a ucranianos desde 2014, al igual que Hungría.
Con respecto al apoyo a los banderistas occidente sabía perfectamente lo que hacía. Ucrania es un país determinante en la geopolitica postsovietica. Por sus riquezas naturales, por su posición estratégica, por su importancia en la historia rusa.
Era pieza de caza mayor.
Putin debió hacer esto en el 14. Tal vez pensó que con el este y el sur podría hacer un contrapeso a los golpistas. No contaba creo con que instaurasen un régimen de terror y el apoyo a cualquier precio de occidente.


----------



## Impresionante (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (6 Abr 2022)

EEUU impone más sanciones a los bancos rusos y a las orcohijas de putin


----------



## Impresionante (6 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Putin no tiene ninguna prisa, está estrangulando la economía occidental. Cuanto más dure el lío, más daño. Estará encantado de tener Ucrania llena de fango ahora mismo y que haya que parar la ofensiva un mes. El viento sopla a su favor.
> 
> Veo a los europánfilos levantando las sanciones sin que acabe la guerra antes. Sería una humillación total. Pero es eso o la ruina absoluta.



Sabemos que a los españoles de a pie se les puede mear 24/7 que aplaudiran a las 8.

Pero el resto de los Europeos?


----------



## JulaiRastrez (6 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esto ya está adquiriendo tintes de cruzada, USA le volt, en el telediarro de la Sexta de Qatar oigo a la enana hablar de que hay que perseguir a las hijas de Putin, se traspasa un límite que no suele traspasar ni la mafia siciliana, los pecados de los padres deben ser pagados por los hijos, empiezo a pensar que las vacunas llevaban algo mas que proteinas spike.



Yo siempre propongo colocar palillos impregnados en ácido debajo de las uñas de los pies a los nietos del abuelo Pujol hasta que cante la mierda sobre el Juancar y el R78 enterica, y que salte por los aires este puto país de pandereta...


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Abr 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Varios vehículos de combate de infantería BVP-1 y más de una docena de tanques T-72 fueron cargados ayer en un tren con destino a Ucrania, según mostraron imágenes publicadas por la televisión checa. Se entiende que la entrega es un regalo acordado por los aliados de la OTAN,



He leido que esos vehiculos que son de fabricacion checoslovaca, se han pagado religiosamente en coronas checas...

PD- En el video se apreciaba que de chatarra nada, conservadisimos y bien pintados.


----------



## raptors (6 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> Todo rarisimo, minuto 2:20 hasta el 4:00
> 
> yo pienso que se han quitado todos los muertos de prorusos y colaboradores repartidos por toda ucrania, se los quitan todos de una tacada, llevandolos a Bucha y montando esta operacion de propaganda, y los que seguiran llegando, no van a dejar ver las fosas hasta que pase tiempo y sean irreconocibles
> 
> nadie reclama a nadie en Bucha? no se los dan a los familiares? no podian usar mobiles ni salir nadie de Bucha cuando estuvieron los Rusos? nunca nadie salio de bucha? nadie quiso salir en medio de una guerra y masacres en Bucha? nadie pudo informar? se tuvo que saber todo cuando llegaron los ucranianos?



*Y dónde está la otra opinión de estos hechos...!!??* estos psudoPeriodistas dan la nota como si ya fueran hechos reales... cuando toda la evidencia sugiere que son montajes hechos por la cia y el gobierno ucraniano... No olvidar que los gUSAnos en estos momentos esta con todo su poder mediático en contra de rusia...

*Este programa es de lo más empinado de Usa... * todas sus fuentes son agencias de estados unidos.. Y el patético de su enviado de guerra ese tal "ladro salazar"... es de pena ajena sus reportajes... parece perro nomas leyendo un guión...

En resumen.. este programa sigue toda la narrativa de gUSAnia... no por nada e*ste programa es uno de los que tiene menor credibilidad en méxico...!!*


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (6 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Occidente depende ahora mismo de las manufacturas chinas más que de la energía rusa. El "desacople" va para largo. Por un lado occidente no se va a quedar sin productos "made in China" y por otro el paro en China no se va a poner en tasas greco-españolas.



Quién iba a pensar que íbamos a prescindir de la energía rusa y nos íbamos a poner a comprar gas licuado usano, y poner renovables? Es una locura pero está pasando.
Pues con China también puede pasar.


----------



## HDR (6 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Sabemos que a los españoles de a pie se les puede mear 24/7 que aplaudiran a las 8.
> 
> Pero el resto de los Europeos?



Yo veo que son exactamente lo mismo o incluso peor que lo de aquí. La socialdemocracia ha hecho estragos.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Abr 2022)

JulaiRastrez dijo:


> Yo siempre propongo colocar palillos impregnados en ácido debajo de las uñas de los pies a los nietos del abuelo Pujol hasta que cante la mierda sobre el Juancar y el R78 enterica, y que *salte por los aires este puto país de pandereta...*



Para eso Hispanistan tendría que entrar en la IGM y ser derrotada....¡Oh, wait!


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Abr 2022)

Se pide a los residentes de Lozova y Barenkovo evacuen en tres.

Fuente ukra


----------



## ProfeInsti (6 Abr 2022)

Claro, pagar el gas.


----------



## Salamandra (6 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> BIEN !!!!! RUSIA ESTA GANANDO Y LOS OTANICOS SE VAN A TOMAR POR CULO



el Yemen, el Yemen, que les hacen atentados en los pozos y si papá no ayuda, pues que pague lo que cuesta. No sé si Irán echa un cable en la caída del dólar por aquello de las sanciones o si ya que anda el jefe en otra cosa me llevo la herramienta.

La ayudita de Irán al Yemen no pudo ser más oportuna.


----------



## No al NOM (6 Abr 2022)

Sólo hay que entrar al mundo en Youtube y leer los comentarios. Las personas que no entran a foros están más que enterados con los terroristas informativos.

Nadie los cree ya. Que tengáis buen día foro


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Que estupidez es esa? 150 aviones perdidos los rusos? Otra vez delirios?


----------



## Simo Hayha (6 Abr 2022)

NLAW británico les enseña modales a los rusos


----------



## ProfeInsti (6 Abr 2022)

* España ya ha enviado 11 aviones con ayuda militar a Ucrania.
* La OTAN desafía a Putin y quiere mandar armamento pesado.
* Rusia está reagrupando fuerzas en torno a la ciudad de Jarkov.
* 117 Oligarcas forman la clase multimillonaria de Rusia.
* 160 Militares Ucranianos se rinden en Mariúpol.
* Orbán dice que Putin está abierto a negociar con Zelenski en
Hungría.
* Borrell: "Desde que empezó la guerra la UE ha dado 35.000
millones a Putin y 1.000 a Ucrania".
* La UE duplica sus tropas en Bosnia por la gran inestabilidad.


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1015143
> 
> No es un contencioso cualquiera. Turquía pretende una expansión de sus aguas incompatible con el Derecho Internacional y que dejaría a Grecia indefensa además de usurpar campos de gas chipriotas (del Chipre griego, el de la UE) y griegos. Al final Turquía tiene mal encaje en la OTAN y debería buscarse la vida por fuera, y si un día agrede a Grecia veremos qué pasa con la OTAN. Podría parecer que ahora se cohesiona y reventar en breve por una guerra interna.



Los turcos dicen que sus aguas territoriales llegan a Libia, a la isla griega de Castellroig que esta a 90 kilometros al este de Rodas y a un kilometro de la costa turca, le niegan aguas propias.

PD- Los turcos si pelean contra Grecia, ocuparan algunas islas del egeo, pero pueden perder toda la tracia y la Constantinopla europea, aparte esos cuatro puentes tan txulos y caros sobre el Bosforo, van directos al fondo del mar.


----------



## Remequilox (6 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No. No es así, occidente puede envia a Ucrania cientos miles de tanques o blindados de transpote o combate. Van a rebuscar entre todo lo que dejo atras la URSS y el pacto de Varsovia. Vale son antiguos, una parte ni funcionara pero aun así son muchos. Con dinero pueden reparar y modernizar la otra. Y el dinero mientras que los rusos y otros lo acepten como pago es la clave. Tenemos mucho y si no lo tenemos nos lo inventamos. Ya se pagara despues o no....a tumba abierta.
> 
> En el 2014 ya se decian cosas parecidas, no ocurre. Si tu pagas, la gente curra para ti, y en euros virtuales, en dolares virtuales occidente es invencible salvo que el otro bando cambie las reglas.
> 
> ...



Reponer puede ser de muchas formas y maneras.

Por ejemplo, la capacidad rusa de reponer tanques (datos rebuscados wikipedia....), sería de unas 4 unidades a la semana. Son tanques nuevos más mejor, así que digamos cada nueva unidad sustituye a 1,2-1,5 ud. viejas.
O sea, entre 5-6 tanques perdidos a la semana "ahora", son pérdidas neutralizadas.

La capacidad ucraniana de reponer tanques, por fabricación, ahora mismo es 0,00.
Pero es cierto que sus aliados le han prometido entregar a coste 0, viejos tanques del Pacto de Varsovia. Se habla de unas 90 ud. Digamos que esas unidades viejas pueden tener un potencial de 0,8 respecto de una actual en servicio promedio.
90 tanques viejos rescatados de los almacenes equivalen a unos 72 tanques perdidos.

Sobre el resto de apoyos financieros para el esfuerzo bélico, Aristovich en el famoso video de 2019 decía que "con 700 M de US$ de ayuda..." lo tenían hecho.
De momento y por ahora (6 semanas de guerra) entre USA y EU, entre "ayudas humanitarias" y "fondos para la paz", llevan ya unos 2.500 M US$.

Los fondos financieros occidentales son MUY grandes, pero la voluntad de seguir quemando unos 400 M US$ semanales (más todos los lucros cesantes, disfunciones económicas varias, etc etc) durante muchas semanas/meses, para un conflicto que en lo bélico está perdido (o es imposible de ganar...).

Sobre la ofensiva Belgorod-Voronezh y giro en cuña hacia Rostov (operación diseñada para aislar las repúblicas del apoyo ruso, y de paso, tener algo que negociar con Rusia a cambio de Crimea), ya era temeraria y casi imposible "antes" y totalmente inviable "ahora". Sí hay hombres, no hay medios. ¿Pequeños hostigamientos transfronterizos? Sí, puede ser. Pero eso no lleva a ningún sitio. Sería replicar en la frontera rusa lo que han estado haciendo 8 años en las fronteras _de facto_ de las repúblicas. Solo que se juegan que la represalia sea en Lvov.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (6 Abr 2022)

TERRIBLE....VAMOS A UN MUNDO DE MIERDA.

Los militares del ejército ruso están evacuando a los civiles en Mariupol. Casa por casa, sótano por sótano


----------



## Impresionante (6 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Se pide a los residentes de Lozova y Barenkovo evacuen en tres.
> 
> Fuente ukra



Moldavia?


----------



## Clavisto (6 Abr 2022)

La cosa llevaba algún tiempo sin estar bien; más o menos desde que ella había empezado a trabajar por primera vez en su vida después de habérsela pasado estudiando o algo parecido a estudiar. Fue entonces cuando tuvo que marcharse lo suficientemente lejos como para quedarse cinco días de la semana, lo que afectó a nuestra relación, que diría una periodista del _¡Hola!_

Y no es que hubiésemos llegado hasta allí conviviendo, no, qué va...Era igual, sólo que todavía vivía su lúdico sueño estudiantil en la capital de este reino junto a otras cuatro parecidas a ella, muchachas amantes de la telebasura por encima de todas las cosas, algo que hacía de mis meteóricas visitas una verdadera huida hacia cualquier otra parte con tal de no pasar por ese suplicio que yendo sereno me provocaba deseos de abrirles la cabeza para ver qué escondían en su interior. Por la noche, y ya bien borracho, poco me importaba lo que vieran. Luego, el fin de semana, ella venía al pueblo y había noches que incluso las pasábamos juntos, igual que cuando la bruja de su madre se iba con el pobre marido a un viajecito de esos de "Visite las Rías Gallegas", "Conozca la Rioja Alavesa" o "Excursión al monasterio del Escorial y visita a La Granja" Todo por cuatro duros aún cuando tenían millones entre cuentas corrientes, locales realquilados, casas de tres plantas, pisos en las mejores zonas y apartamentos vacacionales en segunda línea de playa: claro que quizá por esa razón arrastraban todo eso. Pero vamos, que la mayor parte del tiempo prefería vivir solo a hacerlo con ella, pues apenas era nada lo que teníamos en común. Nada que no fuera querernos por alguna razón desconocida para mi. Era realmente guapa, sí...Fue la muchacha más hermosa e inocente que he tenido entre mis brazos.

Una tarde de mayo, tumbado en mi catre de la casa paterna, habiendo acabado la jornada laboral, mortalmente aburrido después de haber oído con toda la paciencia de la que era capaz otra de sus largas llamadas telefónicas, bastante más cerca de dormir que de seguir despierto, vislumbré el anuncio de una puta en un canal local, uno de esos que estaban subvencionados al ciento veinte por ciento para dar al mediodía el feliz parte del Ayuntamiento, chatear por la tarde mientras sonaban los últimos éxitos de la MTV y emitir porno de madrugada colgados al satélite del Platinum X con el correspondiente servicio de angustiados mensajes a euro y medio la tirada. Claro que la Bestia no sólo quiere tu alma, sino tu sangre, sudor y lágrimas. Y tu leche derramada también, qué cojones.

Me excité un tanto y llamé antes de que aquel número dejara su lugar a otros muchos, la inmensa mayoría de tíos buscando a alguna que lo hiciera por afición, como si fuera de Sevilla hubiera alguna tía del Betis.

Su mensaje escrito sonaba mejor que su voz, pero quedé con ella en la plaza de toros: era de fuera y no conocía el pueblo. Y no hay cosa más grande en un pueblo que una plaza de toros, no tiene pérdida. Bueno, sí, las iglesias de aquí son todavía más altas aunque hace tiempo que dejaron de ser el techo del pueblo...pero como que no.

Recordé la primera y única vez que fui a las putas; una noche que entramos en un puticlub de carretera al poco de sacarnos el carnet de conducir. Estábamos bebiendo y alguien dijo de ir. Se cogieron un par de coches y fuimos hasta allí haciendo el loco por la carretera. Desde luego, muchos no estamos muertos porque Dios no quiso.

Ya donde íbamos, se acabó el cachondeo: nadie tenía huevos a entrar.

- Me cago en Dios...-dije yo

Y pasé.

Estábamos todos bien apretados en la desierta barra, preguntándole al peludo macarronazo de la muñequera de cuero por el precio de los cubatas, "dame un tercio", "quinientas", cuando entre risas nerviosas se nos acercó la puta más vieja.

Llevaba un sujetador que habría aguantado el juicio de Nuremberg.

Palpé un tanto.

- EHHH...
- Vale, vale...

Y se encaró con Manolillo, el panadero:

- Qué guapo eres...
- Ssssíii...
- ¿Quieres algo?
- Bueno...Es que no sé si tengo...
- ¿Cuanto llevas?
- Quinientas pesetas
- Pues con eso te sales a la carretera y te haces una paja

Tuvimos que irnos del ataque de risa que nos dio.

Poco me costó encontrar el coche de la del chat cuando llegué con el mío a los aparcamientos de la plaza de toros; no había otro. Pensé en lo bien que me hubiera venido aquella cocacola que había estado a punto de comprar al pasar por aquella gasolinera.

Y bastó una señal suya para hacerme subir a su coche.

Estaba demasiado gorda. Mucho. Era muy seria. Mucho. Iba toda de negro. Demasiado.

- ¿Donde vamos? -dijo como quien no quisiera ir contigo a ningún lugar.
- Tira por ahí...

La conduje de palabra adonde las ovejas cagan sus primeras mierdecillas del día. Durante el trayecto me habló de su novio, de su "hombre", de su futuro marido con el que pronto se iba a casar y por quien estaba haciendo esto, es decir, ir de pueblo en pueblo chupando pollas para sacarse un extra con el que tener una buena boda y un buen viaje de novios. "Si supiera lo que hago me mataría" dijo orgullosa. El amor de las mujeres deja a Maquiavelo a la altura de Forrest Gump.

- En fin...qué quieres -no sonó como una pregunta

"Irme de aquí", pensé.

- Chúpamela
- Treinta euros
- Vale

Me bajé los pantalones y los calzoncillos y empezó a comérsela como aquel pajarito de madera que el obeso Homer dejó dando picotazos al ordenador que tenía atascado el canal del TAB.

Ahí andaba ella, trabajando sin mucho entusiasmo, cuando se oyó un teléfono que no reconocí. La vi mirar de reojo con mi polla en su boca y finalmente, al sexto o séptimo tono, se decidió a dejar de chupármela y de menearla para atender la llamada. "Hola, cariño" dijo secándose los labios. Era su hombre. Me miró y no hizo falta más. Intenté que no se me bajara del todo. La cosa era un tanto ridícula. Sentí una cierta vergüenza mezclada con incredulidad al cerciorarme de que me la estaba tocando en el coche de una desconocida que hablaba por teléfono con su amado novio.

- Adiós, cariño -colgó y se echó otra vez sobre mi entrepierna- Mi hombre tiene los huevos más gordos -aseveró desde abajo tras chuparlos un rato. "Oh, Dios mío...Bueno, después de todo es a mi a quien se la está chupando" pensé. Con el brazo izquierdo la rodeé como pude para echarle mano a una de sus tetazas, tan blanda como un esturión demasiado muerto. No pareció agradarle y derivé hacia la quietud después de encontrar parecida reacción al sumergirme a tientas en la rlyehiana búsqueda de su coño. Puede que no hubiera pagado para eso. Puede que no fuera momento para eso. Puede que ...Con un cierto cuidado volví a posar mi mano sobre su nuca, acariciándola...Dios nos perdonará a todos aunque Cthulhu nos vuelva locos.

Finalmente consiguió que eyaculara un buen rato después de haber dejado de mirarla.

Me dio unas toallitas húmedas, me limpié y nos fuimos de allí tan callados que llegué a pensar si no me había muerto.


Fui a aquella gasolinera a por algo de beber: la coca estaba aún mejor de lo que había imaginado.


Y al volver a casa estuve a punto de atropellar a un enorme gato negro.


Menos mal que nos vimos a tiempo.


¿Verdad?


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Abr 2022)

Otro conocido nazi de "Azov" Yaroslav "Makhach" fue aniquilado


----------



## Remequilox (6 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo llevo diciendo desde esta propuesta de sustituir al dolar, que cuidado que un mercado de divisas "a su aire" es un caldo de cultivo perfecto para las bacterias que se dedican a especular con tipos cambiarios, que si estábamos en este "sistema" del dolar era por algo, y que lo de la multitud de divisas ¿A nadie se le ha ocurrido que eso debió de probarse en algún momento del pasado y no funcionó?.



Se probó con el ECU, y Soros se puso las botas contra la libra esterlina.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Abr 2022)

En Roma seria un mal presagio:


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Abr 2022)

El equipo de atrezzo trabajando:


----------



## delhierro (6 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Moldavia?



Hay varias, una esta en Kharkov. A 40 km de donde estaban las tropas que habian tomado Izium. Tiene sentido que sea esta. Más al oeste ( 60-70km ) esta Dnipropetrovsk. Sería una forma de cortar todo el este. Aunque las distancias son grandes.

O no se esta movientdo nada, o precisamente no hay datos porque hay algun movimiento gordo. Lo sabremos en horas o quizas mañana.


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Abr 2022)

Distrito de Izyumsky, la región de Jarkov. Abril 2022.
El ejército ruso está dominando nuevos tipos de armas


----------



## Azog el Profanador (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (6 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * España ya ha enviado 11 aviones con ayuda militar a Ucrania.
> * La OTAN desafía a Putin y quiere mandar armamento pesado.
> * Rusia está reagrupando fuerzas en torno a la ciudad de Jarkov.
> * 117 Oligarcas forman la clase multimillonaria de Rusia.
> ...



La UE teme que la zona de la antigua Yugoslavia les salte en los morros…los Balcanes es lo que tienen…


----------



## LIRDISM (6 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Que estupidez es esa? 150 aviones perdidos los rusos? Otra vez delirios?



Hace unas semanas el recuento oficial, eran de 20 helicópteros derribados y 20 aviones derribados, de los aviones el mas derribado era claramente el Su-25 con seis o siete perdidas y de helicópteros el Ka-52, que habían perdido 6 y hace unos días se perdió 1. Lo de 398 UAV me parece una barbaridad, de tener 50 a 398, que no son cacharros baratos y ningún ejercito de Europa llega a esa cifra a excepción de Rusia.


----------



## Remequilox (6 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es una guerra de facto entre la Otan y Rusia, solo que no se quiere calentar más. Por ahora todo depende de Rusia, ellos juegan al juego del agua: Emapapar Ucrania aislando a las ciudades hasta que finalmente caen, la OTAN juega a dar material bélico a Ucrania. Es una guerra de desgaste y no se quien la ganaría a largo plazo, más cuando hay riesgo de que estalle el conflico directo entre la Otan y Rusia en cualquier malentendido, error, etc.
> 
> Problemas reales de escalada: Que Rusia vaya perdiendo claramente, lo que aumentaría su crueldad y agresividad. También de que China haga con Rusia lo que Occidente hace con Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Es fácil hacer que la victoria rusa sea pírrica. 
Solo que eso implicaría el completo arrase de Ucrania. 
Y eso no es ni justo ni inteligente.
Posiblemente Ucrania "Estado unitario" no se ha hecho merecedor de la existencia, pero sus territorios y diversas poblaciones tienen pleno derecho a vivir en paz, a desarrollarse, y a formar alianzas y vínculos. Y no a odiarse y exterminarse internamente, ni ser un peligro para cualquier estado y sociedad vecina.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Abr 2022)

Otro BTR-3 ucraniano inutilizado a las afueras de Kiev


----------



## molodets (6 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Ha muerto el lider de la oposicion Rusa:
> 
> Today, after a protracted illness, the Chairman of the Liberal Democratic Party Vladimir Volfovich Zhirinovsky died. This is a blow for the whole of Russia, for the army of his supporters.
> 
> ...



No es coña, este llevaba 7 u 8 dosis de la ponzoña.


----------



## Alvin Red (6 Abr 2022)

*Off topic Siberiano*


----------



## NPI (6 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Ha muerto el lider de la oposicion Rusa:
> 
> Today, after a protracted illness, the Chairman of the Liberal Democratic Party Vladimir Volfovich Zhirinovsky died. This is a blow for the whole of Russia, for the army of his supporters.
> 
> ...



En la Wikipedia los adalides de la libertad ya han puesto la causa de la muerte2020


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Abr 2022)

Enjambre de periodistas extranjeros en Bucha. Seis personas toman fotografías de un gato.


----------



## pirivi-parava (6 Abr 2022)

No aparece la cuenta de Baños?  
*Pedro Baños Bajo (@geoestratego) · Twitter*
https://twitter.com/geoestratego


----------



## Simo Hayha (6 Abr 2022)

Chequia manda unos tanquecillos a Ucrania para que puedan seguir matando rusos


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Moldavia?



No, zona Este-sur de karkov, son pasos para envolver el Donbass....en pocos días 3-5 se lía gorda ahí.


----------



## Simo Hayha (6 Abr 2022)

Ucranios dan a los orcorrusos embolsados en Jerson dós días para desaparecer o entrarán a desnazificarlos


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (6 Abr 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> No aparece la cuenta de Baños?
> *Pedro Baños Bajo (@geoestratego) · Twitter*
> https://twitter.com/geoestratego



Efectivamente ha desaparecido…


----------



## Jotagb (6 Abr 2022)

Así tienen a los refugiados en Alemania


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Abr 2022)

Región de Sumy, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania abandonaron una gran cantidad de equipo militar, entre otras cosas, nuestros combatientes obtuvieron unidades de guerra electrónica BRDM y GAZ-66 completamente intactas. 
Ya están sirviendo a la causa de la victoria sobre los nazis.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (6 Abr 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> No aparece la cuenta de Baños?
> *Pedro Baños Bajo (@geoestratego) · Twitter*
> https://twitter.com/geoestratego



Al parecer la cerró él mismo, hasta el 18, vi alguna captura por tuiter, cuando la encuentre edito y la pongo por aquí. En teoría es para centrarse en otro libro que está escribiendo (¡los saca como churros!). Pero bueno, con esta guerra llegamos a un punto que no se puede creer nada.

Edito. Encontré la captura:


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Abr 2022)

El ejército ruso incendió el barco de la Armada de Ucrania "Donbass", que el 9 de diciembre de 2021 intentó pasar por el estrecho de Kerch.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Enjambre de periodistas extranjeros en Bucha. Seis personas toman fotografías de un gato.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1015522



Aunque ya era evidente antes , hemos descubierto que los grandes farsantes de la sociedad , además de los políticos , son los periodistas ......

y también los sanitarios . Todos ellos criminales y mafiosos .


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Abr 2022)

❗ La situación en la dirección Nikolaev-Kherson a las 22:00 horas del 6 de abril de 2022

▪La declaración de ayer de Arestovich sobre la rendición inminente de Kherson y la retirada de las unidades rusas de la región de Nikolaev se tomó al pie de la letra. En vano. Las unidades rusas aún conservan el control en Snigirevka, la parte ucraniana no proporcionó los hechos de la captura de Kashperovo-Nikolaevka y Galitsinovo.

▪No hay cambios en la dirección de Kherson. El video de hoy del "ataque a Kherson" fue grabado en el área de Posad-Pokrovsky. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ocuparon esta línea el 18 de marzo y no pudieron avanzar más.

#mapa #Nikolaev #Rusia #Ucrania #Kherson
@rybar


----------



## Marco Porcio (6 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Así tienen a los refugiados en Alemania



Que sois blancos los ukros joer que coño esperabais.


----------



## Impresionante (6 Abr 2022)

SPUTNIK
*Un réquiem por lo que es la diplomacia, el Derecho y la verdad. Es lo que constituyó la intervención en el Congreso español del mandatario de Ucrania, Volodímir Zelenski.*
Su presidenta, Maritxell Batet Lamaña, antes de ceder la palabra a Zelenski, se mostró fiel a un tren de moda entre los políticos occidentales de insultar al líder ruso, Vladímir Putin, al no vacilar ni un segundo en calificar al jefe del Kremlin como "agresor", pidiendo "aislar y sancionar" a Rusia.
La señora Batet Lamaña no se limitó a insultos, sino que también tergiversó los objetivos de la operación especial militar de Moscú, afirmando que Rusia "ha desencadenado" una "guerra" contra "los ciudadanos" de Ucrania, mientras que la verdad radica en que, tal y como reitera la parte rusa, sus blancos en el país vecino son los neonazis que estaban masacrando impunemente a la población de Donbás, desde niños hasta ancianos, a partir del golpe de Estado en Kiev en 2014.
Sin embargo, no todo lo que dijo fue mentira, si nos detenemos en su frase de que "la batalla de Ucrania" es también batalla de España. Y es que la nación ibérica ya entregó a Ucrania 1.370 lanzagranadas anticarro, 700.000 cartuchos de diverso tipo de munición y ametralladoras ligeras. Este fue el primer envío al régimen de Kiev, mientras que el pasado 24 de marzo el presidente del Gobierno de España, Pedro Sánchez, anunció un nuevo envío directo a Ucrania, tratándose, según sus palabras, de material ofensivo y defensivo.
Unos suministros que serán muy agradecidos por grupos neonazis como el batallón Azov, cuyos integrantes –grandes protagonistas del genocidio en Donbás y ahora de crímenes de guerra contra soldados rusos presos, entre otras 'hazañas'–quedaron registrados en imágenes portando armas españolas.
En sus declaraciones ante el Congreso español, el humorista y actor Volodímir Zelenski, quien ahora actúa como presidente de Ucrania, describió su país como si fuera un faro de la democracia y la libertad, algo 'insoportable' para Rusia.
Un Zelenski arremetiendo contra una supuesta dictadura que buscaría implantar Rusia en Ucrania, es un auténtico oxímoron. Y es que se trata de un señor que acaba de prohibir la actividad de al menos 11 partidos políticos de oposición, entre ellos, el 'Partido Socialista de Ucrania', 'Unión de Fuerzas de Izquierda' y 'Plataforma de Oposición - Por la Vida', una de las fuerzas políticas que siempre han insistido en unas relaciones de buena vecindad con Rusia, llamado al presidente Zelenski a dialogar con Moscú, un socio beneficioso para Kiev en todos los años de la Ucrania independiente.
Además, Zelenski aprovechó su presidencia para amordazar a los medios considerados afines a la oposición.
En su discurso, Zelenski también exigió la salida de Rusia de los negocios españoles que siguen su actividad en este mercado, despreciando todo el esfuerzo que hicieron estas empresas para instalarse y operar exitosamente en el gigante euroasiático. Su argumento fuerte fueron las atrocidades, que según sus palabras, cometió Rusia en la ciudad ucraniana de Bucha. Unas atrocidades, que según apuntan las evidencias que van apareciendo, son fruto de los bombardeos indiscriminados de las fuerzas ucranianas, así como de su operación de limpieza contra los señalados como "colaboracionistas" prorrusos.
De hecho, lo que exige Rusia es una investigación internacional independiente, pero los políticos y los medios dominantes ya declararon a Rusia como culpable, vulnerando principios como presunción de inocencia.
Por último, Zelenskí pidió a España más armas, ante lo cual el presidente del Gobierno español, Pedro Sánchez, se mostró listo para echar más leña al fuego del conflicto de Ucrania.


----------



## Jotagb (6 Abr 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Que sois blancos los ukros joer que coño esperabais.



La verdad que no tan mal y encima comida gratis


----------



## NPI (6 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Russo-Ukrainian War - Google My Maps
> 
> 
> See update as of the noon, 1 November: https://gfsis.org.ge/russian-monitor/view/3366 For more information see The Battle of Ukraine special issues at: https://gfsis.org.ge/russian-monitor/military-digest See changes in the Russian military structure that occurred between December 2021-June...
> ...



Donantes y Socios / Colaboradores
- OSCE
- NED
- Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Finlandia
- Embajada del Reino Unido en Tbilisi
- USAID
- Fundación Friedrich Ebert 
- German Marshall Fund of the United States
- Agencia Sueca de Cooperación para el Desarrollo Internacional 
- Departamento de Estado de los Estados Unidos


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Abr 2022)

❗ La situación en el este de Ucrania a las 17:00 horas del 6 de abril de 2022

▪ En la dirección de Izyum, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF avanzan en la dirección de Barvenkovo y Slavyansk. Se estableció el control sobre los asentamientos de Brazhkovka y Dry Kamenka.

▪ Fuertes combates están ocurriendo en el área de Marinka y Avdiivka en dirección a Donetsk.

▪En dirección a Lugansk, continúan los enfrentamientos cerca del aglomerado Severodonetsk-Lisichansk. En Rubezhnoye, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania llevaron a cabo un ataque químico, haciendo estallar un tanque con sustancias tóxicas en la planta química de Zarya.

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF continúan realizando ataques con misiles contra depósitos de petróleo y cruces ferroviarios en la región de Dnipropetrovsk.

#mapa #Rusia #Ucrania


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (6 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Enjambre de periodistas extranjeros en Bucha. Seis personas toman fotografías de un gato.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1015522




No podría haber un mundo más loco. La foto es brutal.


----------



## Eneko Aritza (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## lapetus (6 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> para que puedan seguir matando rusos



Esos T-72 son muy viejos. Aparte de que era el tanque barato y malo soviético, un tanque no tiene sentido salvo para abrir brecha en campo abierto. O eso era antes, porque hoy en día son carne de RPG y demás lanzadores. Aparte beben combustible como cosacos.

Los blindados sí les pueden venir bien, pero igualmente son latas. Para entrar en población donde sólo hay armas cortas les puede valer.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (6 Abr 2022)

*La OTAN se abre a mandar armamento pesado a Ucrania ante el recrudecimiento de la ofensiva rusa*


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (6 Abr 2022)

Como dicen en Cataluña pot ser. No sé si tuiter te deja autobanearte y esas cosas. El caso es que anda rulando eso. Ya digo que a estas alturas no me creo una mierda -tal como está la cosa ya no sé si Alemania le debe rublos a Rusia, o si es Rusia quien le debe rublos a Alemania.


----------



## frangelico (6 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los turcos dicen que sus aguas territoriales llegan a Libia, a la isla griega de Castellroig que esta a 90 kilometros al este de Rodas y a un kilometro de la costa turca, le niegan aguas propias.
> 
> PD- Los turcos si pelean contra Grecia, ocuparan algunas islas del egeo, pero pueden perder toda la tracia y la Constantinopla europea, aparte esos cuatro puentes tan txulos y caros sobre el Bosforo, van directos al fondo del mar.



Esa sería una guerra muy necesaria, los turcos están locos y Grecia no va a ceder un palmo de tierra. Es que van más de negar aguas a Kastelorizo, según ellos sus aguas llega a 12 millas de Creta, Rodas y Chipre porque ellos lo valen.


----------



## raptors (6 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *Borrell: "Desde que empezó la guerra la UE ha dado 35.000 millones a Putin y 1.000 a Ucrania"*



Que manera de enmierdar la nota del empinado "ProfeInsti"...!! que sirva de ejemplo... de cómo trabajan *los que están a sueldo de gUSAnia..!!*


----------



## lapetus (6 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Borrell: "Desde que empezó la guerra la UE ha dado 35.000
> millones a Putin y 1.000 a Ucrania".



No sé como Alemania no echa a este pájaro de Bruselas, cuando está demostrando reiteradamente que está vendido a los elementos transatlánticos y en contra de los intereses del continente.


----------



## Zhukov (6 Abr 2022)

Rain dog dijo:


> Yo creo que nuestro destino está sellado. España no puede salirse de la mafia. Es imposible, y la propia ciudadanía estaría en contra. Nadie ve la verdad, eso es lo terrible.



Yo creo que eso se contradice con esto.



> Pero es que no es eso. Es que no se enteran. Es que hacen lo que les dice la tele. Sienten lo que les dice la tele. Son zombies activados por la televisión, y las RRSS.



Pero a ver, eso pasa porque somos una sociedad envejecida, y los viejunos se criaron con la tele. Pero ya nadie menos de 30 ve la tele. Ese es un problema que se resuelve con el tiempo.




> Y oye, te comes las consecuencias, apechugas, haces lo que más te interesa, lo que puedes, tras más de 40 años de desmantelamiento industrial, económico, moral y espiritual. Porque ya no se puede pegar un golpe de timón. Es imposible. Es un puñetero suicidio, que tu ciudadanía no aceptaría jamás.



Los borregos tienen que ser pastoreados, y hay una máxima que dice que "mientras las ovejas sean estúpidas, los pastores serán brutales"

La ingeniería de control social se puede usar para revertir el proceso. O simplemente aplicar el "ordeno y mando" como se ha hecho tantas veces.

Lo he dicho más de una vez. VOX es la última esperanza de regenerar mediante la vía democrática. Si no es VOX el que sea, pero alguien tiene que hacer reformas a lo bestia, o la siguiente parada es Venezuela u otro golpe de estado. Vamos, las dos cosas irán seguidas.

Si tenemos suerte, una dictablanda tecnocrática oligárquica al estilo Putin. Si no...

Los pasos para la dictadura ya se han dado con el COVID. Sólo falta que alguien se le encienda la bombilla y decida que ya no necesita políticos para imponer la dictadura.

En serio, es un problema no sólo de España, la involución va a ser en toda Europa con el agravamiento de la crisis económica.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (6 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> No podría haber un mundo más loco. La foto es brutal.



A ese enjambre de 'periolistos' los paga la impresora, vía los remeros.


----------



## amcxxl (6 Abr 2022)

En la estación de tren de Lozovaya en la región de Kharkiv, se destruyó una acumulación de equipo militar y armas fabricados en el extranjero suministrados para abastecer a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. /Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa/ ¿Cómo llegó a Lozovaya desde la frontera occidental? Hay muchos puentes en el camino. 




El dron de ataque ruso "Pacer" destruyó un automóvil con municiones para el ejército ucraniano. 


El 6 de abril de 2014, se izó la bandera de Rusia sobre el edificio de la Administración Estatal Regional de Donetsk.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Enjambre de periodistas extranjeros en Bucha. Seis personas toman fotografías de un gato.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1015522



Esa icónica foto del gato que alguien ha puesto ahí , es la más representativa de toda esta farsa y de la sociedad degenerada que nos están dejando. 

Al parecer a una importante proporción de la población occidental le impacta más la foto de un gato envuelto en mierda que la de un niño muerto . 

Lo que está pasando es la más que prevista segunda etapa después del coronavirus a la que se ha aludido en infinidad de libros y vídeos " conspiranoicos " desde hace muchos años : GUERRAS LOCALES . 

Sigue el mismo guion que ya conocemos del coronavirus puesto que está diseñada en los mismos despachos. 

Ahora " Simón " dirá que como mucho caerán una bomba o dos en España por haber enviado armas para asesinar rusos.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (6 Abr 2022)

Nada que perdonar!


----------



## JAGGER (6 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Otro conocido nazi de "Azov" Yaroslav "Makhach" fue aniquilado
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1015501



Seguramente se llevó 27 mongoles.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (6 Abr 2022)

Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> Como dicen en Cataluña pot ser. No sé si tuiter te deja autobanearte y esas cosas. El caso es que anda rulando eso. Ya digo que a estas alturas no me creo una mierda -tal como está la cosa ya no sé si Alemania le debe rublos a Rusia, o si es Rusia quien le debe rublos a Alemania.



Hola gente, estoy un poco desconectado.

¿En qué ostias a quedado los del gas rublero? por favor no me digais que están mareando la perdiz nivel Dios.


----------



## raptors (6 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Yo no descarto que la OTAN termine entrando en Ucrania en las zonas en las que Rusia ha dejado "para más tarde" si se ve muy acorralada y al final termine un reparto estilo coreano.



Jaja _"que la OTAN termine entrando en Ucrania en las zonas en las que Rusia ha dejado..."_ jaja *ladren perros...!! se sigue avanzando...*


----------



## amcxxl (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (6 Abr 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


>



Pero si ese vídeo tiene 2 semanas y sobrevivieron los pilotos jajaj


----------



## John Nash (6 Abr 2022)

EEUU alerta de que China está aumentando su arsenal nuclear radicalmente


El Pentágono ha advertido sobre el "impresionante incremento" del arsenal nuclear chino, con una rápida escalada del número de cabeza nucleares y nuevos misiles




www.elconfidencial.com






Las armas, según el propio Putin, están diseñadas para garantizar que Rusia pueda atacar a sus enemigos sin posibilidad de intercepción y que el enemigo ‘esté obligado a escucharles’. Si realmente funcionan como afirman, supuestamente daría la ventaja a Putin en la escalada de un conflicto, garantizándose lo que inglés llaman el “first strike” (primer impacto) con la *potencial* *desactivación de la capacidad de respuesta norteamericana.*


Por su parte, China sigue el mismo camino y ya tiene su arma hipersónica nuclear, que el jefe del Comando Estratégico de los EEUU afirma voló durante 40.000 kilómetros y 100 minutos, "*la mayor distancia y el tiempo de vuelo más largo *de cualquier sistema de armas de ataque terrestre de cualquier nación hasta la fecha".


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> En tanques, por ejemplo, Ucrania tiene potencial de reposición de 0 ud. al mes, y como máximo va a recibir unas cuantas decenas de viejos tanques del Pacto de Varsovia (aunque sean cacharros viejos, igualmente pueden hacer pupa....)



Lo de los carros checos, con luz, taquigrafos y prensa, ha sido una prueba, no ha pasado nada y los polacos empezaran a enviar blindados a saco...


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (6 Abr 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Hola gente, estoy un poco desconectado.
> 
> ¿En qué ostias a quedado los del gas rublero? por favor no me digais que están mareando la perdiz nivel Dios.



Ni perra idea. La maniobra de los últimos días tiene pinta de "yo hago como que temporalmente tomo el control de la empresa de gas; te pago en euros y ya si eso, cuando se levante la medida, nos acordamos de las sanciones y hablamos lo de los rublos y tal".


----------



## mazuste (6 Abr 2022)

_*"Europa ha elegido su destino. Y eligió el destino para Rusia. Lo que estáis viendo ahora es la muerte de Europa.
Incluso si no conduce a los tan temidos ataques nucleares sobre los centros industriales, Europa está condenada.
En una situación en la que la industria europea se queda sin fuentes de energía y materias primas rusas baratas 
-y China empezará a recibir estos mismos portadores de energía y materias primas con descuento-, no se puede 
hablar de ninguna competencia real con China desde Europa. Como resultado, literalmente todo se derrumbará allí
- después de la industria, la agricultura se derrumbará, el bienestar y la seguridad social se derrumbará, el hambre,
el bandidaje y el caos comenzará. Ni siquiera creo que la transición al nazismo pueda salvar a estos estados 
la decadencia ha ido demasiado lejos, demasiados parásitos han entrado en los beneficios europeos, han engullido*_
* y arruinado con éxito sus países, arruinarán los europeos también."*


----------



## lapetus (6 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> VOX es la última esperanza de regenerar mediante la vía democrática. Si no es VOX el que sea, pero alguien tiene que hacer reformas a lo bestia



Pero hombre Zhukov, como no se da cuenta ustec de cómo está montado el tinglado político a estas alturas.
VOX no es más que una escisión del PP, que sirve básicamente para guardar las ovejas descarriadas por el centrismo de Rajoy y Casadín, y que ahora vuelven al redil pastoreados por el faixiste Feixoo.

La regeneración democrática no es posible. El sistema oligárquico siempre toca fondo en cuanto a corrupción. Siempre evoluciona a más corrupción, y no a menos. El ciclo es:

Dictadura -> "Democracia" -> Oligarquía corrupta -> Dictadura ....

Porque eso está basado en esto otro:




El futuro próximo es: nos vamos a la mierda económicamente, y una vez quebrados, saldrá algún partido nacionalista o bolchevique, dirigido por un hombre fuerte, y apoyado por algún país extranjero, que proponga la "solución". En el cambio, lo perderemos todo, ahorros, bienes y derechos.

Y esta es la tragedia de los estados modernos.


----------



## amcxxl (6 Abr 2022)

La brigada 200 rusa "destruida" envía saludos a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania desde cerca de Jarkov Posiciones de la brigada 200, que ahora está a 1-2 km de Jarkov. "200-ka" venció bien al enemigo y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania anunciaron oficialmente la derrota total de la brigada y la muerte de sus comandantes. Como siempre mintieron. 


Una columna de ingeniería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. destruida


----------



## Azog el Profanador (6 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Lo de los carros checos, con luz, taquigrafos y prensa, ha sido una prueba, no ha pasado nada y los polacos empezaran a enviar blindados a saco...



*La OTAN envía su armamento más letal a Ucrania*

Los carros de combate T-72 de origen ruso, los misiles Switchblade, y un aumento del presupuesto en armas forma parte de las nuevas acciones para ayudar a Ucrania.


*Sin miedo a la respuesta de Rusia*. Es la nueva posición de la OTAN respecto a la guerra en Ucrania, según cuenta El Mundo, que ahora ha dado un paso al frente para enviar más armas a Ucrania.

Si en la *primera parte de la guerra*, cuando comenzó la invasión el 24 de febrero, el Gobierno de Ucrania recibió misiles antiaéreos portátiles de corto alcance, misiles antitanque, radares, munición e información sobre los planes y movimientos de las tropas rusas, en esta fase se ha pasado a una defensa activa.


La nueva entrega al Gobierno ucraniano consta de *vehículos blindados*, carros de combate, sistemas antiaéreos de alcance medio, drones , y sistemas de defensa costera, una decisión que se tomó el jueves en Bruselas y ha sido ratificada por Estados Unidos, los países vecinos más cercanos a Ucrania, Gran Bretaña y Alemania.


odo indica que la guerra va a ser larga, no sólo por la ‘nueva Rusia’ que quiere Moscú, sino por esta nueva situación. La población y el gobierno de Zelenski se preparan para una guerra de guerrillas, una ofensiva larga y de resistencia. Ucrania se siente ya al nivel de Rusia y así van a combatir. Con la ayuda de Occidente. Con los misiles Switchblade que ya estarían allí, y ahora con *los carros de combate T-72*, de fabricación rusa.

Estados Unidos, que es quien está entregando más armas, cuenta ya con una partida de 300 millones de dólares en armas para ser enviadas a Ucrania, lo que confirmaría la expectativa que tiene el Gobierno de Joe Biden de una guerra larga.

*Expulsados los diplomáticos rusos de Europa*

La diplomacia internacional ha dado también un paso más, y no sólo ha decidido enviar más armas a Ucrania, sino que también están tomando medidas de relaciones internacionales. El penúltimo episodio de esta línea ha tenido lugar en la República Checa, que ha expulsado del país a 100 diplomáticos “ hemos impedido que 100 ‘diplomáticos’ rusos trabajen contra Chequia, la UE y la OTAN”, misma medida que tomó España esta semana expulsando a 27 diplomáticos, misma acción que han tomado Suecia, Italia, Dinamarca, Francia, Alemania.

La OTAN envía su armamento más letal a Ucrania - AS.com


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Pero es cierto que sus aliados le han prometido entregar a coste 0, viejos tanques del Pacto de Varsovia. Se habla de unas 90 ud.



Hay mas de 1.000 T-72 listos para exportar...













T-72 operators and variants - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## John Nash (6 Abr 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso advierte que Kiev planea una provocación con 120 toneladas de cloro para culpar a Rusia


El almacén en cuestión ya ha sido minado por el Servicio de Seguridad Nacional de Ucrania, afirman los militares rusos.




actualidad.rt.com





El almacén en cuestión ya ha sido minado por el Servicio de Seguridad Nacional de Ucrania, afirman los militares rusos.


----------



## pirivi-parava (6 Abr 2022)

El alcalde de Mariupol se he crecido un poco...


----------



## raptors (6 Abr 2022)

Запад заодно с Украиной. А вот остальной мир не очень


За вычетом ближайших друзей и военных союзников США в Европе и Восточной Азии, остальной мир поддерживать кампанию по изоляции России не желает, пишет американский журнал Foreign Policy. Африка и Азия пока выжидают – из-за давних связей с Россией и накопившегося недовольства Вашингтоном. В этом...




viar.media





В этом месяце посол Южной Африки при ООН Мату Джойини улучила момент на прениях о гуманитарных последствиях российской операции на Украине и попрекнула США их прошлыми военными грехами – в том числе в Ираке.

_"Este mes, el embajador sudafricano ante la ONU, Mato Joyini, aprovechó un momento del debate sobre el impacto humanitario de la operación rusa en Ucrania y reprendió a Estados Unidos por sus pasados pecados militares, incluso en Irak..."_


----------



## Fmercury1980 (6 Abr 2022)

*A los que estéis familiarizados con la II Guerra Mundial:

¿Verdad que la actual ofensiva desde Izium hacia Barviénkava, con el ánimo de encerrar a las tropas ucranianas en el Donbás, es muy parecida a los movimientos realizados por los soviéticos durante las batallas de Járkov?*


----------



## Fmercury1980 (6 Abr 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> El alcalde de Mariupol se he crecido un poco...
> Ver archivo adjunto 1015595



¿Cuál de los dos alcaldes?


----------



## Abstenuto (6 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1015577



Seguramente haya unos cuando mandos pensando cosas similares y deseando dejarse de mariconadas quirúrgicas


----------



## Malevich (6 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Yo creo que eso se contradice con esto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mucha gente de 30 años es increíblemente borrega.
La televisión, para ese segmento, ha sido susititida por las redes sociales y el Netflix.
Y por supuesto la demolición intencionada de la educación ha hecho el resto. Ojo no hablo de gente de clases populares. Hablo de tipos con carrera, trato de forma constante con ellos.


----------



## pirivi-parava (6 Abr 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> ¿Cuál de los dos alcaldes?



No ze, lo dice CNN


----------



## mazuste (6 Abr 2022)

No lo consiguieron contr Maduro- que era mucho mas débil- y ahora quieren la cuadratura del círculo...
La arrogancia genera mucha niebla en el cerebro...


----------



## amcxxl (6 Abr 2022)

Jojol dice que lo obligaron a hacerse tatuajes, pero él mismo no es así.‍♂ 


Kadírov: Los nazis ucranianos, vestidos de civil, querían burlar al ejército ruso. 


Marchando refuerzos al Donbass. Filmado hace unos días, muy probablemente ya llegó


----------



## Burbujo II (6 Abr 2022)

*LAS PAJAS DE LA NIÑORRATADA: EL SUVIDOHN DEL RUVLOH ES HINPRESIONANTEH*


----------



## Hermericus (6 Abr 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> El alcalde de Mariupol se he crecido un poco...
> Ver archivo adjunto 1015595



Al pobre le quedan unos dias de vida.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Malevich (6 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> No lo consiguieron contr Maduro- que era mucho mas débil- y ahora quieren la cuadratura del círculo...
> La arrogancia genera mucha niebla en el cerebro...



Antes cae algún gobierno europeo que Putin. Apuesta segura.


----------



## mazuste (6 Abr 2022)

_"Profetizo el momento en que el nuevo poder utilizará tus palabras libertarias
para crear un nuevo poder homologado, para crear una nueva inquisición, 
para crear un nuevo conformismo. Y sus clérigos serán clérigos de izquierda"._

Pir PaoloPasolini


----------



## dabuti (6 Abr 2022)

SANTIVAGO PEDIRÁ EL NOBEL DE LA PAZ PARA ZELENSKY....EN BREVE.

BRUTAL.


----------



## amcxxl (6 Abr 2022)

Recordemos el discurso profético de Vladimir Volfovich (Zhirinovsky) en la televisión ucraniana en 2008: “La opción ideal para Georgia y Ucrania es seguir siendo países neutrales y tener relaciones amistosas con Rusia.


"Debemos ganar. Esta es nuestra última batalla decisiva: la primavera del 22. Que sea en abril, mayo, pero este año se puede hacer. Ganaremos". 
Último discurso de Zhirinovsky en la Duma Estatal.


----------



## lapetus (6 Abr 2022)

Ya te aseguro yo que no hará nada.
En las últimas elecciones, si ganaba Trump, era la guerra con China y la paz con Rusia. Si ganaba Biden, era la paz con China y la guerra con Rusia. Los demócratas están encamados con los Chinos, y el PCE tiene mierda de ellos y sus negocietes para aburrir.

Y otra cosa, ya estáis viendo los "principios" tan volátiles de los estados occidentales en cuanto a apoyar territorios.
En Taiwan, que son racial y culturalmente Chinos, se les arma en contra de sus hermanos del continente.
En Donbass, que son racial y culturalmente Rusos, se les obliga por la fuerza a permanecer en un estado Frankestéin como el Ucraniano que los bombardea y les prohibe hablar su lengua.


----------



## lapetus (6 Abr 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> El alcalde de Mariupol se he crecido un poco...
> Ver archivo adjunto 1015595



¿Está en el exilio en Lvov?


----------



## pemebe (6 Abr 2022)

Opinion Americana:

El general Mark Milley, jefe del Estado Mayor Conjunto, declaró el martes ante la Comisión de Servicios Armados de la Cámara de Representantes que espera que el conflicto en Ucrania dure años.

"*Creo que este es un conflicto muy prolongado, y creo que se mide en años.* No sé si en una década, pero al menos en años", dijo Milley al declarar sobre la solicitud de presupuesto de defensa.

"*Este es un conflicto muy prolongado que Rusia ha iniciado y creo que la OTAN, Estados Unidos, Ucrania y todos los aliados y socios que apoyan a Ucrania estarán involucrados en esto durante bastante tiempo*", continuó.

Milley también calificó la invasión rusa de Ucrania como "la mayor amenaza para la paz y la seguridad de Europa y quizás del mundo" en los 42 años que lleva sirviendo en el ejército.

"La invasión rusa de Ucrania amenaza con socavar no sólo la paz y la estabilidad europeas, sino la paz y la estabilidad mundiales por las que mis padres y una generación de estadounidenses lucharon con tanto ahínco", dijo Milley.

Milley dijo que t*anto Rusia como China están en posición de desafiar el "actual orden global"*.

"Nos enfrentamos ahora a dos potencias mundiales: China y Rusia, cada una con importantes capacidades militares y que pretenden cambiar fundamentalmente el actual orden mundial basado en normas", dijo Milley ante la comisión. "Estamos entrando en un mundo cada vez más inestable y el potencial de un conflicto internacional significativo está aumentando, no disminuyendo".


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (6 Abr 2022)

Fuertes combates están ocurriendo en la línea del frente cerca de Mykolaiv, - Gobernador Kim 

t.me/mig41/16195


----------



## pemebe (6 Abr 2022)

Opinion China: (Globaltimes)

El Consejo de Seguridad de las Naciones Unidas se reunirá el 5 de abril (EST) para debatir la situación en Ucrania, con el "incidente de Bucha" en el punto de mira. Ucrania ha acusado a las fuerzas militares rusas de matar a un gran número de civiles durante la ocupación de la ciudad de Bucha, situada en los suburbios occidentales de Kiev.* Rusia lo ha negado categóricamente y ha presentado al Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU pruebas empíricas de la falsificación de vídeos por parte ucraniana y otras falsificaciones. *Anteriormente, Ucrania afirmó que se habían encontrado cientos de cadáveres vestidos de civil en Bucha, y los medios de comunicación occidentales que seguían al ejército ucraniano en la ciudad captaron fotos y vídeos que mostraban cadáveres esparcidos por las calles de la ciudad, lo que rápidamente agitó a la opinión pública internacional y arrojó una profunda sombra sobre las negociaciones de paz entre Rusia y Ucrania en un momento crítico. 

*Hay que subrayar que toda violencia contra la población civil, sea cual sea el pretexto, es absolutamente inaceptable y debe ser condenada y sus autores deben rendir cuentas*. De hecho, este es el consenso de la comunidad internacional. Sin embargo, los disturbios y la guerra siempre van acompañados de estas angustiosas tragedias, que es una de las razones por las que nos oponemos firmemente al caos y a la guerra, e insistimos en abogar por la paz y promover las conversaciones. Aunque la verdad está aún por descubrir, es seguro que la guerra es, en última instancia, la culpable de todas las tragedias. *Mientras Rusia y Ucrania no consigan un alto el fuego, las tragedias humanitarias no terminarán. *

Sin embargo,* es lamentable que tras la revelación del "incidente de Bucha", Estados Unidos, el iniciador de la crisis ucraniana, no haya dado muestras de instar a la paz y promover las conversaciones, sino que esté dispuesto a exacerbar las tensiones entre Rusia y Ucrania y a crear obstáculos a las conversaciones de paz entre ambas partes,* *aumentando las sanciones contra Rusia, proporcionando más armas a Ucrania y presionando continuamente a Rusia en la diplomacia y la opinión pública. *En particular, Washington ha indicado que proporcionará una serie de sistemas de armas pesadas. El Pentágono ha calificado de "ritmo sin precedentes" el trabajo para satisfacer las principales peticiones de ayuda a la seguridad de Ucrania. *Hay que decir que es muy irresponsable avivar las llamas en esta coyuntura.* 

Muchos medios de comunicación occidentales se refieren al "incidente de Bucha" como un punto de inflexión en el conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania, lo cual es un juicio ambiguo. ¿Es un giro en la dirección de un mayor deterioro de la situación? Esto es precisamente a lo que la gente amante de la paz en el mundo debe estar muy atenta. En la actualidad, el "incidente de Bucha" parece desviarse de su curso normal, y el ambiente de la guerra de opinión pública y la guerra psicológica es cada vez más fuerte. Sin embargo, cualquier intento de aprovechar la crisis ucraniana para ocupar unilateralmente el "terreno moral" y empujar continuamente los conflictos para extraer beneficios geoestratégicos, probablemente desencadenará al final una tragedia humanitaria mayor. 

Es racional sospechar que *tras la indignación de Estados Unidos y Occidente por el "incidente de Bucha" se esconde un profundo doble rasero y un propósito político que no es unívoco.* Esto se debe a que, a lo largo de los años, las fuerzas militares de algunos países han cometido numerosos crímenes al matar impunemente a civiles. *Según estadísticas incompletas, hasta 100.000 civiles afganos han muerto bajo los disparos de Estados Unidos, y un número importante de ellos son niños. Las fuerzas especiales australianas han matado a 39 civiles afganos desarmados, incluidos menores, degollándolos para "practicar". Es más, para obstruir la investigación de la Corte Penal Internacional (CPI) sobre los crímenes de guerra de Estados Unidos en Afganistán, el gobierno estadounidense llegó a restringir la emisión de visados para el personal de la CPI e impuso sanciones a los altos funcionarios de la corte. *

"*La primera víctima de la guerra es la verdad*". Este conocido proverbio occidental ha sido citado muchas veces por legisladores y políticos estadounidenses y británicos, que deberían ser plenamente conscientes de que tan importante como la búsqueda de la "verdad" es evitar la tragedia. Independientemente de cómo se produjera el "incidente de Bucha", nadie puede negar al menos una cosa: la propia guerra es la principal culpable del desastre humanitario. El actual desastre humanitario en Ucrania ha añadido una nueva presión a las conversaciones de paz entre Rusia y Ucrania. Pero la crisis demuestra la necesidad y la importancia del alto el fuego y de las conversaciones de paz, porque si no se consigue un alto el fuego lo antes posible, puede haber más desastres en el futuro. 

En este sentido, el "incidente de Bucha" ha recordado una vez más a la comunidad internacional que, junto con la búsqueda seria de responsabilidades y la investigación, hay que evitar avivar las llamas y "pasar el cuchillo". *Hay que insistir en abogar por la paz y promover las conversaciones. Por muy difícil que sea, se debe conseguir un alto el fuego y la paz como resultado. Sólo la paz puede proteger la vida y traer la tranquilidad.*


----------



## CEMENTITOS (6 Abr 2022)

Europa ya era autosuficiente alimentaria e industrialmente cuando los chinos y los rusos aún comían hierba con las manos.
Solo tenemos que quitarnos de encima las pulgas anglosionistas y las garrapatas traidoras que nos han vendido, para volver a ser faro del mundo.


----------



## amcxxl (6 Abr 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> El alcalde de Mariupol se he crecido un poco...
> Ver archivo adjunto 1015595



lo de Auschwitz lo dira por las torturas y asesinatos que llevan haciendo el Azov y el SBU en Mariupol desde hace 8 años


----------



## Martok (6 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Yo creo que eso se contradice con esto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Desde mi perceptiva un cambio es imposible, previamente la UE ha de colapsar, cualquier intento de disidencia politica que se salga del control oligarquico español y Europeo sera aplastado. Paso con UPyD y C,s. Vox se tolera porque sirve como valvula de escape del descontento popular, en cuanto deje de ejercer esta función sera igualmente neutralizada y lo mismo ocurre en el ámbito de la izquierda.

No tengo ninguna esperanza.


----------



## ccartech (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Aonyoigo (6 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> parece que putin ha ordenado ya el ataque con armas nucleares tacticas sobre posiciines mikitares ukras..
> 
> el kremlin ha ddfinido dos circulos de 50 km cerca de donbass ...
> 
> ...



Ha sido y’a el ataque nuclear?
O era el domingo que viene…


----------



## kelden (6 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Fuertes combates están ocurriendo en la línea del frente cerca de Mykolaiv, - Gobernador Kim
> 
> t.me/mig41/16195



Pero esos no habían tomao Jersón? Qué hacen de vuelta en casa?


----------



## lasoziedad (6 Abr 2022)

*Putin denuncia una "provocación grosera y cínica" de Ucrania en Bucha*

El presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, calificó este miércoles de *"provocación grosera y cínica"* de las autoridades ucranianas el *descubrimiento de cadáveres de civiles* en la ciudad de Bucha *tras la retirada de las fuerzas rusas.*

Durante una entrevista con el primer ministro húngaro Viktor Orban, Putin habló de la "provocación grosera y cínica de parte del régimen de Kiev en la ciudad de Bucha", según un comunicado del Kremlin. Se trata de la *primera reacción del presidente ruso *por este caso que ha provocado indignación internacional.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (6 Abr 2022)

*Por desgracia vamos a tener una guerra cruenta.*


Los aviones de guerra #rusos están activos en los cielos sobre #Donbass . 



Refuerzos continuos de #Rusia a #Donbass . 




Rusia vs #Ucrania (día 42) – Continúa el castigo sobre las posiciones ucranianas en #Avdiivka, en la óblast de #Donetsk.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (6 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pero esos no habían tomao Jersón? Qué hacen de vuelta en casa?



Se habrán ido de finde que la guerra cansa mucho...

Los periodistas anglos que había por ahí grabando vídeos de Jewtube parece que no lo veían muy claro y se han largado...


----------



## Truki (6 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Europa ya era autosuficiente alimentaria e industrialmente cuando los chinos y los rusos aún comían hierba con las manos.
> Solo tenemos que quitarnos de encima las pulgas anglosionistas y las garrapatas traidoras que nos han vendido, para volver a ser faro del mundo.



Sólo falta el asunto energético que es peliagudo . Rusia nos lo solucionaba pero ya ves .


----------



## crocodile (6 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Recordemos el discurso profético de Vladimir Volfovich (Zhirinovsky) en la televisión ucraniana en 2008: “La opción ideal para Georgia y Ucrania es seguir siendo países neutrales y tener relaciones amistosas con Rusia.
> 
> 
> "Debemos ganar. Esta es nuestra última batalla decisiva: la primavera del 22. Que sea en abril, mayo, pero este año se puede hacer. Ganaremos".
> Último discurso de Zhirinovsky en la Duma Estatal.



Este no se se anda con tantas coñas como Putiniano. En estos momentos quizá fuera más adecuado el comunista.


----------



## Peineto (6 Abr 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> El alcalde de Mariupol se he crecido un poco...
> Ver archivo adjunto 1015595




Querrás decir alcalde a tpc...


----------



## Red Star (6 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> En Roma seria un mal presagio:



Jajajaja!! buenísimo!!

Me recuerda a cuando el papa soltó unas palomas cuando pidió la paz, y se las comieron inmediatamente unas rapaces.


----------



## Marco Porcio (6 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Europa ya era autosuficiente alimentaria e industrialmente cuando los chinos y los rusos aún comían hierba con las manos.
> Solo tenemos que quitarnos de encima las pulgas anglosionistas y las garrapatas traidoras que nos han vendido, para volver a ser faro del mundo.



Up, y al rojizal irreconductible tmb, aunque hay que empezar por los que dices claro.


----------



## Erwin (6 Abr 2022)

Opiniones? Es de fiar?


----------



## crocodile (6 Abr 2022)

Mejor lo pongo a ud en el ignore.


----------



## Marchamaliano (6 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Se habrán ido de finde que la guerra cansa mucho...
> 
> Los periodistas anglos que había por ahí grabando vídeos de Jewtube parece que no lo veían muy claro y se han largado...



Hay una cadena más asquerosa todavía que la Sexta, la CNN


----------



## Burbujo II (6 Abr 2022)

En Rusia no hay parejas con perros.

Solo familias con 17 hijos sacando horo de las minas.


----------



## Seronoser (6 Abr 2022)

Lo sabemos en burbuja desde finales de febrero.
Y la Otan se entera ahora


----------



## Remequilox (6 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Hay mas de 1.000 T-72 listos para exportar...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1015592
> Ver archivo adjunto 1015593
> ...



Lo que ha trascendido es que los viejos T72 NO ACTUALIZADOS (los que tienen en almacén), de momento y por ahora se entregan a coste 0,00 a Ucrania.
Nadie ha dicho nada de los T72 actualizados y operativos.
Dudo mucho que los regalen.
Dudo que Ucrania tenga fondos suficientes para comprarlos.
Dudo aun más que en un momento en que todos los países europeos se están fortaleciendo, alguno decida debilitar sus fuerzas blindadas.
Y tal y como han explicado, "_entregar material obsoleto es bueno, porque así nada más llegar ya los pueden usar, sin necesidad de hacer curso de adaptación_". Lo cual es una mezcla de cinismo y verdad. 
O sea, los actualizados, que ya contienen recursos y sistemas Otan, ni serían operativos al momento, ni el jefe de la Otan (USA) tendrá ganas de que sus capacidades operativas caigan en manos rusas. 
Si te fijas en las cifras de unidades disponibles por año (algo lejanas ya), estos equipos están en fase de obsolescencia acelerada, y año tras año quedan muchos fuera de servicio (supongo que meramente por participar en maniobras y demás). 
Los tanques entregados son en la práctica tanques desechables de un solo uso. Si son usados en modo ofensivo.
O artillería autotransportada, muy útil para emboscadas urbanas. (transformamos un carro de combate en un cañón-bunquer con ruedas).


----------



## Mitrofán (6 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los turcos dicen que sus aguas territoriales llegan a Libia, a la isla griega de Castellroig que esta a 90 kilometros al este de Rodas y a un kilometro de la costa turca, le niegan aguas propias.
> 
> PD- Los turcos si pelean contra Grecia, ocuparan algunas islas del egeo, pero pueden perder toda la tracia y la Constantinopla europea, aparte esos cuatro puentes tan txulos y caros sobre el Bosforo, van directos al fondo del mar.



en el bósforo hay tres, y otro "el más largo del mundo" en dardanelos, el Çanalkkale 1915.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Hay mas de 1.000 T-72 listos para exportar...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1015592
> Ver archivo adjunto 1015593
> ...



Si no me equivoco ucraina tenía unos 600 almacenados para reparar.


----------



## Peineto (6 Abr 2022)

COCOOOOOOLO...cita fuentes, que no cuesta tanto.


----------



## alcorconita (6 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Este no se se anda con tantas coñas como Putiniano. En estos momentos quizá fuera más adecuado el comunista.




Andaba. Ha muerto hoy.

Este fue quien advirtió a Japón sobre las Kuriles: o se dejaban de tonterías o les montaban otro tsunami.


----------



## keylargof (6 Abr 2022)

Fuentes serias usas tú


----------



## juanmanuel (6 Abr 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Los chinos se lo pensarán dos veces antes de invadir Taiwan.



Por que?
Por Ucrania?
De verdad alguien cree esa tonteria?
Yo diria que al contrario. El fracaso de la OTAN en defender a Ucrania en sus propias narices.
Ademas Taiwan es una isla, o sea, mas facil de "aislar".
El candidato "pro-chino" (no lo digo yo, lo decian los diarios occidentales en las ultimas elecciones) saco casi 40% de los votos, 5,5 millones contra 8,1 millones de la candidata "pro-occidental", casi 60%.
Taiwan tiene un poco mas de 37.000 km2 y menos de 24 millones de habitantes.
De los habitantes habilitados a votar (un poco mas de 19 millones) votaron por mantenerse lejos de Pekin un poco mas del 40%.
Si no votaron contra, imaginense agarrar un arma y encarar la muerte.
Las armas entregadas por USA y el entrenamiento? Acuerdense de la "resistencia" del ejercito afgano.
O las payasadas que escribia la BBC hace unos 7 meses sobre Ahmad Massoud el hijo del "León de Panjshir" y la resistencia al Taliban. Decian que hasta habia tropas del ejercito uniendose a la resistencia.
Entre la noticia de la BBC y la toma del valle pasaron *4 dias!!!*
China no toma Taiwan por la fuerza por la misma razon que Rusia va tan lentamente avanzando en Ucrania, preservar lo maximo posible para la reconstrtuccion.
China quiere sumar, asi como Rusia, no destruir.
Ademas tiene una gran ventaja sobre USA, tiempo!!
Cuanto mas tiempo pasa mas se fortalece y mas se debilita USA.
Por eso tanto USA como la UE buscan guerra, cuanto antes mejor.
Para el que conoce algo de box sabe que es el que va perdiendo la pelea por puntos el que busca el knockout, el golpe de suerte, el golpe salvador.
El mejor boxeador es el que lleva la pelea round por round sumando puntos, sin desesperacion, sin provocacion del rival, sin golpes bajos, sin pelea sucia.
Mas claro, agua.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (6 Abr 2022)

Qué están, de broma? Occidente ha roto lazos con ellos ya hace mucho tiempo.

Putin es un contemporizidor, su objetivo ha sido siempre la integración de Rusia en la economía-mundo gobernada por USA. Ésa es su base política: un pacto entre los aparatos del Estado y los que acababan de saquear el patrimonio de la URSS, los llamados oligarcas. Por eso su margen de maniobra es siempre escaso, sin fuelle, débil, pidiendo permiso o pactando una tregua.

¿Va a seguir así? Si no es así tiene que cambiar el equilibrio político del régimen ruso, no puede seguir basándose en la pata del sistema que creó a los oligarcas.

Y si no lo hace, Putin será historia. Lo más divertido es que si Putin sale de la escena, quienes le sucedan harán que el maldito Occidente le eche de menos.


----------



## ignatiux (6 Abr 2022)

Esto empezó ha fraguarse hace tiempo.






Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Seronoser (6 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Hay mas de 1.000 T-72 listos para exportar...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1015592
> Ver archivo adjunto 1015593
> ...




Sin gasolina, ya pueden exportar 1 millón si quieren.


----------



## giovachapin (6 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Milley dijo que t*anto Rusia como China están en posición de desafiar el "actual orden global"*.



Y que se preparen, dentro de unos 5/10 años cuando la India se coloque como la tercera potencia mundial, tambien querra su lugar en el mundo, estos piensa como pensaban con China hace unos 20 años que seguirian con la cabeza baja atendiendo a los pedidos de Washington, India lo mas probable es que no acepte imposiones de occidente y vele por sus propios intereses como ya se esta viendo en esta crisis.


----------



## Burbujo II (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## mazuste (6 Abr 2022)

Encuesta: el 95% de los ucranianos cree que Ucrania ganará la guerra...


----------



## crocodile (6 Abr 2022)

Putiniano debe de cortar el gas y romper relaciones con los otanicos, sería lo mejor dadas las circunstancias


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Abr 2022)

*One Neighborhood Shelled Twice A Day Everyday In The Russia - Ukraine War*


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Si no me equivoco ucraina tenía unos 600 almacenados para reparar.



@.Kaikus

"...
*Tropas mecanizadas y de tanques*
En la primavera de 2009, había 2 tanques y 10 brigadas mecanizadas. Había 774 tanques [173] , vehículos blindados de transporte de personal, vehículos de combate de infantería y otras armas en servicio.

Al comienzo de la confrontación en el este de Ucrania, las tropas de tanques estaban armadas con tanques 620-680, así como vehículos blindados de transporte de personal, vehículos de combate de infantería y otros equipos [174] . Según otras fuentes, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania disponían de 616 vehículos T-64 de diversas modificaciones, 85 tanques Bulat y, presumiblemente, 10 tanques T-84 Oplot (que se encuentran bajo pruebas militares) [174] . *Además del equipo militar, había 986 T-64, 165 T-80 y hasta 425 T-72 almacenados, que teóricamente podrían ponerse en funcionamiento después de reparaciones o repuesto*s [174] ..."

depende fuentes varía info


----------



## Seronoser (6 Abr 2022)

Voy a hacer un inciso sobre cómo está la vida por Moscú a dia de hoy.
Después de la operación militar, los precios subieron un 30% de media. Aunque no todos, por ejemplo la gasofa bajó un 10%.

Sin embargo, con las medidas económicas adoptadas por el Banco Central Ruso (subir los tipos al 20%, por ejemplo), y con otras implementadas después por el Gobierno, como las fuertes sanciones económicas a las empresas que subieran precios sin justificación, los precios, han bajado de nuevo.

Yo que compraba el pan artesano a 60 rublos, ví como subía a 75 rublos a finales de febrero.
Hoy lo he comprado a 70. Un 15%, que es más o menos lo que tenemos siempre de inflación real por aquí (la oficial era de un 5%)

Por otro lado, muchas de esas empresas que dijeron a bombo y platillo que se iban...no lo han hecho aún.
McDonalds por ejemplo, sigue abierto, por poner un ejemplo potente de empresa norteamericana que nos contó el primer día que se iban...
Pues es falso. Al menos en Moscú. Desconozco en el resto de Rusia, que es muy grande, y seguro que otros foreros pueden alumbrarnos.
Eso sí, Zara está cerrada...pero tampoco se han ido.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Abr 2022)

"...
sobre el funcionamiento de los talleres de reparación en la zona industrial de Kharkov.

Estos talleres operan en el área de KhTZ: casi a diario se llevan vehículos blindados de transporte de personal alineados, que se sacan de Saltovka, Hydropark, Pyatikhatki a través del académico Pavlov y Valentinovskaya.

En el lugar, los vehículos blindados reparables se ensamblan a partir de varias unidades rotas y se envían de regreso al frente."


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Abr 2022)

Rusia empieza de nuevo a atacar karkov por el norte.


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (6 Abr 2022)

pacotraducción sin retocar 

Rusia advierte a Occidente que no empiece a "jugar con fuego"

En su última amenaza a los líderes occidentales, Rusia les ha advertido que no tomen ninguna medida contra el enclave ruso de Kaliningrado.

El enclave, ubicado entre Polonia y Lituania en el Mar Báltico, ha sido históricamente parte de Polonia, Prusia y Alemania hasta que fue capturado por el

Unión Soviética hacia el final de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Desde entonces ha permanecido bajo control ruso.

El viceministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso Alexander Grushko ha dicho ahora: "Realmente espero que el sentido común en Europa no permita que se inicie ningún juego

Kaliningrado.

"Creo que muchos entienden que esto sería jugar con fuego.

En febrero, un diputado ruso advirtió que Polonia podría estar planeando retomar

Kaliningrado después de que un general polaco dijera que las fuerzas rusas solo estaban "ocupando" el

Zona.

Sin embargo, ha habido pocas señales de esta intención por parte de Occidente.


----------



## Giles Amaury (6 Abr 2022)

Pero a ver ¿entonces el ejercito se retira de esa zona porque las operaciones por allí eran una simple finta, porque tienen que replegarse a Donbas o porque lo hacen como gesto de buena voluntad?


----------



## Tierra Azul (6 Abr 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


> La cosa llevaba algún tiempo sin estar bien; más o menos desde que ella había empezado a trabajar por primera vez en su vida después de habérsela pasado estudiando o algo parecido a estudiar. Fue entonces cuando tuvo que marcharse lo suficientemente lejos como para quedarse cinco días de la semana, lo que afectó a nuestra relación, que diría una periodista del _¡Hola!_
> 
> Y no es que hubiésemos llegado hasta allí conviviendo, no, qué va...Era igual, sólo que todavía vivía su lúdico sueño estudiantil en la capital de este reino junto a otras cuatro parecidas a ella, muchachas amantes de la telebasura por encima de todas las cosas, algo que hacía de mis meteóricas visitas una verdadera huida hacia cualquier otra parte con tal de no pasar por ese suplicio que yendo sereno me provocaba deseos de abrirles la cabeza para ver qué escondían en su interior. Por la noche, y ya bien borracho, poco me importaba lo que vieran. Luego, el fin de semana, ella venía al pueblo y había noches que incluso las pasábamos juntos, igual que cuando la bruja de su madre se iba con el pobre marido a un viajecito de esos de "Visite las Rías Gallegas", "Conozca la Rioja Alavesa" o "Excursión al monasterio del Escorial y visita a La Granja" Todo por cuatro duros aún cuando tenían millones entre cuentas corrientes, locales realquilados, casas de tres plantas, pisos en las mejores zonas y apartamentos vacacionales en segunda línea de playa: claro que quizá por esa razón arrastraban todo eso. Pero vamos, que la mayor parte del tiempo prefería vivir solo a hacerlo con ella, pues apenas era nada lo que teníamos en común. Nada que no fuera querernos por alguna razón desconocida para mi. Era realmente guapa, sí...Fue la muchacha más hermosa e inocente que he tenido entre mis brazos.
> 
> ...



Ahora recoge la lefa que te dejas por el suelo y sales por la puerta de atras, sigues sin meter a pazuzu de figurante humoristico en tu novela. Cthulhu te sacaria el corazon. Y si es offtopic en spoiler, calientanabos!


----------



## Guaguei (6 Abr 2022)

Dale una oportunidad, tiene mucha audiencia, yo lo que creo que hara es condenar y condenar, decir que los rusos no tenian ningun derecho y que esto es una barbaridad y bla bla bla, pero mientras y de vez en cuando se le van a ir escapando cositas que no cuadran, sobretodo a los invitados, ohh vaya, uppss, pero esto que me estas contando es inedito, oppsss pero si esto fuera cierto entonces....

No se le puede juzgar y perdir cosas que no se pueden decir a las claras, puede que hasta le quiten el programa, creo que ya paso cuando empezo en youtube


----------



## NoRTH (6 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> Dale una oportunidad, tiene mucha audiencia, yo lo que creo que hara es condenar y condenar, decir que los rusos no tenian ningun derecho y que esto es una barbaridad y bla bla bla, pero mientras y de vez en cuando se le van a ir escapando cositas que no cuadran, sobretodo a los invitados, ohh vaya, uppss, pero esto que me estas contando es inedito, oppsss pero si esto fuera cierto entonces....
> 
> No se le puede juzgar y perdir cosas que no se pueden decir a las claras, puede que hasta le quiten el programa, creo que ya paso cuando empezo en youtube



el Mago Negro

el que da voz al de Matar Mas Rusos


----------



## pgas (6 Abr 2022)

no se si ha puesto ya, un par de cortes del *sitrep del saker*, 

Semyon Pegov encontró una boina de algún tipo de legión extranjera francesa o mercenario, así como un pin en Mariupol:  /













Y sigue habiendo informes de que los mercenarios franceses todavía están atrapados en Mariupol y aún no han sido evacuados en esos rescates en helicóptero fallidos anteriormente.

Informes no confirmados como este: _“Oficiales de la OTAN de Francia, Alemania, Gran Bretaña y Suecia “neutral” quedaron atrapados en Azovstal en Mariupol. Ahora mismo se están poniendo en contacto con las tropas rusas para pedirles ayuda para salir, para organizar un pasillo de salida. – periodista alemán Vladimirov.”

***_
parece boina de coronel 







******
....
no quiero pintar un cuadro demasiado color de rosa. La RF también sigue experimentando algunas pérdidas, pero por lo general son de naturaleza asimétrica. La UAF no está ganando ninguna 'batalla' ni siquiera compromisos. Simplemente están desangrando nuestras fuerzas aquí y allá con pequeños ataques de guerrilla que logran sacar uno o dos vehículos de un convoy de suministro, o como se vio recientemente, tomar un helicóptero o un avión de vez en cuando.

Esto me lleva al tema final, sí, parece cierto que después de sufrir pocas o ninguna pérdida de aire durante un par de semanas, de repente hemos visto el derribo de un Su-35 y un Mi-28. Se afirma que para estos derribos se utilizó un nuevo Wunderwaffen del Reino Unido llamado Starstreak manpad. Puedo confirmar después de haber visto los videos que es posible que se haya utilizado Starstreak, en lugar de solo 'propaganda'. La razón es que la característica más notable del sistema es su velocidad exorbitantemente alta, Mach 3-4 del proyectil, que es mucho mayor que la mayoría de los sistemas estándar de manpad. En el video del Mi-28 en particular, el proyectil parece venir ridículamente rápido ni tiene una columna de humo que es característica de los típicos manpads con motor de cohete. El Starstreak tiene una etapa de cohete que se cae y envía un trío de varillas penetradoras de metal al objetivo. Esto es exactamente lo que parecía ver en el video y, si es cierto, este sistema de armas parece ser un gran problema porque los sistemas DIRCM que utiliza Rusia (o cualquier otra persona en el mundo) no pueden detener de manera consistente dicho sistema. . El simple hecho de su velocidad hace que tarde menos de uno o dos segundos en ir desde el lanzamiento hasta el impacto, lo que hace que una respuesta sea casi insignificante (dependiendo de la altura de la aeronave, pero en este caso el helicóptero estaba bajo, ya que la mayoría de los helicópteros RF cumplen con su estándar operativo en estas áreas).







El Su-35, por otro lado, pareció caer directamente hacia abajo de una manera extraña que podría ser indicativa de un golpe de estas varillas penetradoras metálicas que habrían cortado el empenaje provocando una caída catastrófica. Un manpad típico golpea con una explosión más pequeña que a menudo solo daña el motor y / o las alas, lo que hace que el avión caiga en un patrón característico más en línea con un descenso rápido hacia adelante, no con una pérdida catastrófica directa hacia abajo.

Y, por cierto, el piloto del Su-35 aparentemente fue capturado por las fuerzas de Ukrop, ya que vi una foto del piloto sangrando y atado que probablemente ahora será torturado. Pero, afortunadamente, los pilotos del Mi-28 no solo sobrevivieron, sino que fueron evacuados con éxito por nuestras fuerzas de recuperación.

Entonces, ¿qué puede hacer Rusia contra sistemas antiaéreos tan avanzados? No mucho realmente. El hecho es que NINGÚN país puede hacer mucho contra ellos. Si estos mismos Starstreaks se usaran contra la fuerza aérea de EE. UU., tendrían exactamente los mismos problemas que tiene Rusia. Simplemente no existe una forma real de lograr de manera efectiva y _consistente_páralos. La única diferencia podría ser que EE. UU. tiene una capacidad de drones mucho mayor y que EE. UU. probablemente dejaría de usar su fuerza aérea en el área y, en cambio, cazaría estos objetivos con drones sin parar. Pero, por supuesto, Estados Unidos nunca ha ido contra un enemigo cercano de este tipo que cuenta con sistemas de armas tan avanzados. Incluso en Irak que se enfrentó a un enemigo que literalmente carecía de manpads y usaba solo sistemas antiaéreos soviéticos heredados mucho más grandes y fáciles de detectar / matar, los EE. UU. Aún sufrieron pérdidas masivas de aviones. Aquí hay una lista de muchas de sus pérdidas aéreas solo para darle una idea https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_aviation_shootdowns_and_accidents_durante_the_Iraq_War

La lista es igualmente larga para Afganistán.

Pero mi punto no es burlarme o insinuar que EE. UU. no podría haber hecho un mejor trabajo, sino simplemente ilustrar que las pérdidas aéreas son un pilar innegable del combate. Simplemente no puede detenerlos por completo sin retirar completamente su fuerza aérea de la acción. Solo hay medidas provisionales que puede usar para 'minimizar' la amenaza tanto como sea posible, que ya se están utilizando, como volar a bajas altitudes y alta velocidad, o por el contrario, volar a altitudes extremadamente altas fuera del alcance de los manpads. Pero nunca puede deshacerse de la amenaza por completo y ninguna contramedida electrónica en la tierra es 100% efectiva contra ellos, sino que simplemente reduce las posibilidades de que el manpad funcione dependiendo de una multitud de factores, como el vector de la aeronave, velocidad, condiciones atmosféricas, etc. rango de manpad al objetivo, número de manpads disparados simultáneamente, etc., etc.

Dicho esto, la fuerza aérea de RF está realizando una gran cantidad de salidas diarias, y sus pérdidas en las últimas semanas han sido extremadamente mínimas para este nivel de conflicto y, de hecho, aparecen videos todo el tiempo que muestran la efectividad del Ka-52 y Los ataques del Mi-28 a las posiciones enemigas.

Terminaré con un mapa de Mariupol actual. El tiempo corre y los desesperados intentos de rescate aumentan, no puede quedar mucho tiempo para Mariupol.


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Abr 2022)

Que no toquen los huevos en Kalinigrado, que están jugando con fuego.


----------



## Alvin Red (6 Abr 2022)

Vaya, suspende la cuenta de twitter de un inspector de armamento de las Naciones Unidas, encima americano por salirse del guión.


----------



## Tierra Azul (6 Abr 2022)

El monje haciendo de.... monje, este movimiento aunque parezca retirada tactica y este relacionado con unas negociaciones que no son mas que tactica para ganar tiempo, alargar la guerra. Esta cometiendo los mismos errores que en la guerra de siria. Desde cuando hay que hacer gestos de voluntad contra los putos nazis?


----------



## raptors (6 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> En la República Checa.
> 
> Expeditiva manera de demostrar que la gente no es tan crédula y cándida como nuestros apesebrados diputados.



*De poco a poco la gente deja de creer en la mierda yanqui...*


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (6 Abr 2022)

Erwin dijo:


> Opiniones? Es de fiar?



Según dice en el norte del Donbass el principal ataque ruso se dirige hacia el pueblo de Barvinkovo en dirección sur desde Izum, pero las fuentes rusas de Telegram dicen que el objetivo es Sloviansk hacia el SE....quizás aquí la información menos fiable sea la rusa porque ocultar por donde va a ser el ataque principal y confundirlo con los de diversión es de 1º de propaganda y desinformación.

En cambio el mapa con las posiciones de Mariupol que pone no es muy fiable, ahí las posiciones ukras llevan días divididas en dos zonas y si el del mismo vídeo dice que los marines ucranianos se rindieron por falta de municiones es que tenían que estar aislados por fuerza pero saca un mapa que no encaja con lo que está explicando, o sea, aquí contradictorio.

De todas formas me apunto el canal para seguirlo porque parece interesante.


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Abr 2022)

Artillería de la DPR sobre las posiciones del Regimiento Nacional Azov.


----------



## NoRTH (6 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *De poco a poco la gente deja de creer en la mierda yanqui...*



joajaojaojaojaojaojaojaojaojaojaoajoaj!!!


----------



## crocodile (6 Abr 2022)

Putiniano en toda regla, contra unos ukronazis rusofobos criminales y un occidente que quiere destruir a Rusia te pones a hacer concesiones creyendo que te van a perdonar la vida, lamentable.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (6 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Voy a hacer un inciso sobre cómo está la vida por Moscú a dia de hoy.
> Después de la operación militar, los precios subieron un 30% de media. Aunque no todos, por ejemplo la gasofa bajó un 10%.
> 
> Sin embargo, con las medidas económicas adoptadas por el Banco Central Ruso (subir los tipos al 20%, por ejemplo), y con otras implementadas después por el Gobierno, como las fuertes sanciones económicas a las empresas que subieran precios sin justificación, los precios, han bajado de nuevo.
> ...


----------



## Abstenuto (6 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo que compraba el pan artesano a 60 rublos, ví como subía a 75 rublos a finales de febrero.
> Hoy lo he comprado a 70. Un 15%, que es más o menos lo que tenemos siempre de inflación real por aquí (la oficial era de un 5%)



La china de mi barrio ha vendido siempre la barra de pan a 40 cts. Lo subió a 50 y lo volvió a subir a 55 cts. Un 37,5% más


----------



## crocodile (6 Abr 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Qué están, de broma? Occidente ha roto lazos con ellos ya hace mucho tiempo.
> 
> Putin es un contemporizidor, su objetivo ha sido siempre la integración de Rusia en la economía-mundo gobernada por USA. Ésa es su base política: un pacto entre los aparatos del Estado y los que acababan de saquear el patrimonio de la URSS, los llamados oligarcas. Por eso su margen de maniobra es siempre escaso, sin fuelle, débil, pidiendo permiso o pactando una tregua.
> 
> ...



Toda la razón, Putiniano quiere por fuerza que occidente lo acepte, los negocios, aun no quiere darse cuenta que occidente lo que quiere es saquear lis recursos de Rusia y dominarla, no les interesa otra cosa. Que no se pase de blando que puede costarle el puesto por mucha popularidad que tenga


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Abr 2022)

Esto es la "prensa" occidental...












¿No le sobraría un Kinzhal a Putin para soltarlo ahí en medio?, si total le van a llamar carnicero de todas maneras, que lo hagan con razones...


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Abr 2022)

Ministerio de Defensa ruso: "Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos en el área de la aldea de Taranovka, región de Kharkiv, derribaron un vehículo aéreo no tripulado "Bayraktar TB-2" en el aire".

@anna_news @akimapachev @diza_donbass


----------



## Minsky Moment (6 Abr 2022)

Esto es lo que explica la retirada, como ya habíamos sospechado en el foro. Lo de Bucha lo está enfangando todo.


----------



## Plutarko (6 Abr 2022)

Como toque "humoristico"

Zumo Don Simon, la bebida de los desnazificadores.
Visto en un video de los combates de las fuerzas de la RPL en Rubizhne.





```
https://t.me/entre_guerras/17688
```


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (6 Abr 2022)

Los bastardos ucranianos alcanzaron al anciano y la anciana, quienes los confundieron con soldados rusos y los saludaron con la Bandera Roja de la Victoria. Uno de los guerreros ucranianos le dio comida enlatada a la abuela, ella estaba encantada. Pero luego, cuando le quitó la Bandera de la Victoria y comenzó a pisotear con las palabras "Gloria a Ucrania", la anciana les devolvió la bolsa de comida enlatada y comenzó a explicar la importancia de la bandera roja, y que sus padres lucharon bajo esta bandera.


----------



## crocodile (6 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Encuesta: el 95% de los ucranianos cree que Ucrania ganará la guerra...



Es una combinación de dos factores, lo primero la propaganda brutal nunca vista deformando la realidad, lo segundo el ataque con una mano atada a la espalda de Rusia que hace que la indiscutible victoria sea muchísimo más lenta.


----------



## raptors (6 Abr 2022)

*Ladren perros...!!! se sigue avanzando* _jaja_


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (6 Abr 2022)

*Spetsnaz asalta la zona fortificada "Azov" en Mariupol*
Ramzan Kadyrov: Zona residencial de Mariupol. Los bandidos están siendo desalojados del sector privado por los soldados de infantería de las tropas rusas.
¡Operación especial en el final victorioso! 

t.me/RVvoenkor/6916


----------



## Teuro (6 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Putin no tiene ninguna prisa, está estrangulando la economía occidental. Cuanto más dure el lío, más daño. Estará encantado de tener Ucrania llena de fango ahora mismo y que haya que parar la ofensiva un mes. El viento sopla a su favor.
> 
> Veo a los europánfilos levantando las sanciones sin que acabe la guerra antes. Sería una humillación total. Pero es eso o la ruina absoluta.



EEUU apuesta por la desconexión o desglobalización, pero eso es sencillamente imposible. Alemania tiene un PIB de 3.8 billones de dólares, y es un PIB cuya base es la hora trabajada, si Alemania se queda sin energía, esta escasea o hay restricciones de ella el PIB alemán caerá de forma inevitable. Antes hablaba Borrell de que en los 40 días Rusia había recibido 30.000 millones de euros por el gas vendido, pero Alemania ha generado un PIB de más de 300.000 millones de euros en esos 30 días. Alemania genera más dinero del que paga por el gas, es obvio.


----------



## Teuro (6 Abr 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Quién iba a pensar que íbamos a prescindir de la energía rusa y nos íbamos a poner a comprar gas licuado usano, y poner renovables? Es una locura pero está pasando.
> Pues con China también puede pasar.



Si cortamos en seco con las manufacturas chinas en la próxima ronda de asaltar los Mercadonas ante otro apocalipsis nos encontraríamos ni el papel higiénico. No es posible hacer eso, por un lado dependemos de esos productos, por otro lado China no tiene ningún interés en hacer esa "desglobalización". Hay quien dice que no hay pelea si los dos no quiere. Como para efectuar la "desconexión" hace falta tiempo, puesto que EEUU debe crear alternativas para ir cortando hilos, ya se encargará China de ir cosiendo otros por otro lado.


----------



## juanmanuel (6 Abr 2022)

Dolar taiwanes a 1 dolar por casi 29 dolares taiwaneses


----------



## raptors (6 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Se han occidentalizado, si no lo hubieran hecho todavía estarían adorando al emperador en la Ciudad Prohibída y cultivando arroz en una sociedad medieval, como según dicen que han hecho en los últimos 5.000 años.



jaja con este empinado...
*China está próxima a convertirse en la 1ra potencia mundial..!!* tanto económicamente como tecnológicamente....
ahhh tu pvtam@dr si me contestas... ja


----------



## Peineto (6 Abr 2022)

Otro mongo amariconado, siempre con el culo en la boca, que se ha escapado del cotolengo para cagar en el hilo.
A la mierda que es lo que te gusta en forma de IGNORE.


----------



## giovachapin (6 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Vaya, suspende la cuenta de twitter de un inspector de armamento de las Naciones Unidas, encima americano por salirse del guión.



Vaya no se andan con chiquitadas tambien los gringos


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (6 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Si cortamos en seco con las manufacturas chinas en la próxima ronda de asaltar los Mercadonas ante otro apocalipsis nos encontraríamos ni el papel higiénico. No es posible hacer eso, por un lado dependemos de esos productos, por otro lado China no tiene ningún interés en hacer esa "desglobalización". Hay quien dice que no hay pelea si los dos no quiere. Como para efectuar la "desconexión" hace falta tiempo, puesto que EEUU debe crear alternativas para ir cortando hilos, ya se encargará China de ir cosiendo otros por otro lado.



Claro que China no quiere. Pero Rusia tampoco quería... 
Teníamos un peligro de hiperinflación y boom, la OTAN se pone a provocar a Rusia a tope. Ahora tenemos más peligro de hiperinflación. No te parece suicida?
Yo veo TOTALMENTE POSIBLE la crisis con China.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (6 Abr 2022)

Pues como sea cierta la noticia sus hamijos de los tatuajes van a pasar una mala noche...


----------



## NPI (6 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


>



Descomunizar, Desmilitarizar y Desnazificar


----------



## raptors (6 Abr 2022)

*Ladren perros...!! se sigue avanzando....* _ja, ja_


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## JulaiRastrez (6 Abr 2022)

Es una puta mierda seguir zozobrando con tal mierda, pero para algo uso yo el caralibro, que me recuerda que el 21 d eMarzo de 2021 Zelenski dictó un decreto que constituía una declaración de guerra:

Fuente del artículo y explicación:








As Russian Tanks Move Toward Ukraine, The Globe Braces For The Possibility That World War 3 Could Soon Erupt


At this hour, more Russian military forces are massed near Ukraine's borders than we have ever seen before. Western military leaders say that they are concerned that the troop movements that we have witnessed in



theeconomiccollapseblog.com





Fuente original del decreto:








УКАЗ ПРЕЗИДЕНТА УКРАЇНИ №117/2021 — Офіційне інтернет-представництво Президента України


Про рішення Ради національної безпеки і оборони України від 11 березня 2021 року «Про Стратегію деокупації та реінтеграції тимчасово окупованої території Автономної Республіки Крим та міста Севастополя»




www.president.gov.ua


----------



## ccartech (7 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> El monje haciendo de.... monje, este movimiento aunque parezca retirada tactica y este relacionado con unas negociaciones que no son mas que tactica para ganar tiempo, alargar la guerra. Esta cometiendo los mismos errores que en la guerra de siria. Desde cuando hay que hacer gestos de voluntad contra los putos nazis?



No veo que este negociando. No tiene con quien. En frente siguen las sanciones de occidente y declaraciones desafiantes del imbécil de Ze.
No disfracemos a la mona de ceda.
No son errores, si hubo errores fueron al inicio, ahora en realidad se esta reagrupando porque las perdidas fueron demasiadas.
Cuando no cerro las lineas de abastecimiento desde Polonia y opto por retirase es porque evidentemente no podía hacerlo.
La fuerza aerea esta tocada. No vuela como al principio. Los manpad hicieron lo suyo.
La otra era convertir a las ciudades en polvo desde bombardeo estrategicos o hacer masacres como la de Basora.



Spoiler: Esto hace la Otan














Sigo creyendo que Rusia no quiere masacrar al estilo de EEUU, y esta pagando el precio.
Asi y todo hay foreros que defienden a Occidente. 
El demonio esta entre nosotros por si no se dieron cuenta.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (7 Abr 2022)

De Mykolaiv, las fuentes de Ukro informan:

1. Los intensos combates continúan en el área de la ciudad.
2. La ciudad teme una posible ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa.
3. La estación de ferrocarril fue destruida en la ciudad.
4. La ciudad tiene serios problemas con el combustible y los lubricantes y el suministro. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/40369


----------



## Alvin Red (7 Abr 2022)

*Opinión*

La guerra se esta moviendo en 3 flancos.

El económico que ya vemos que Rusia gana, gracias a las sanciones.
El propagandístico que poco a poco se va girando hacia Rusia por las imbecilidades que sueltan los políticos occidentales.
El militar que parece desconcertante y lo es porque solo tenemos en cuenta la lucha en Ucrania pero se esta luchando en los 2 flancos anteriores y que USA el mundo la considere un pelele, la mejor estrategia es parecer que no se tiene estrategia y ahí es donde los contrarios cometen errores.
El judoca Putin ha debido de enseñar eso a sus asesores, aprovecharse de la fuerza del contrario para derribarlo.


----------



## Teuro (7 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los turcos dicen que sus aguas territoriales llegan a Libia, a la isla griega de Castellroig que esta a 90 kilometros al este de Rodas y a un kilometro de la costa turca, le niegan aguas propias.
> 
> PD- Los turcos si pelean contra Grecia, ocuparan algunas islas del egeo, pero pueden perder toda la tracia y la Constantinopla europea, aparte esos cuatro puentes tan txulos y caros sobre el Bosforo, van directos al fondo del mar.



En la IGM Mundial los vencedores se pasaron de frenado o dejaron incompleto el desmantelamiento de 3 imperios. Todo fue un desastre y el germen de la IIGM. Por un lado se desguazó en parte Rusia de aquellas zonas no tan "rusas" como Finlandia, Repúblicas Bálticas, etc. Por otro se destruyó el imperio Austro-Húngaro (otro error), y por último se dejo en muy mala situación Turquía con Grecia. ¿Qué sentido tenía dar a Grecia todas las Islas del Egeo de forma que tiene absolutamente todas las aguas jurisdicionales? En la imagen siguiente vemos como el continente es Turquía y las islas de Samos, Cos, Rodas e incluso las islitas pequeñas son todas de Grecia.




Pues bien, deberían haberse repartido las islas o haber dado la costa de la Península de la Anatolia a Grecia. Y el caso de Estambul debería haberse dado la segunda Roma al propietario original.


----------



## Plutarko (7 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Descomunizar, Desmilitarizar y Desnazificar



Te veo muy optimista en mayo.
Lo de mayo lo fimaria el mismisimo Putin para las navidades del 2022.


----------



## Guaguei (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Aunque ya era evidente antes , hemos descubierto que los grandes farsantes de la sociedad , además de los políticos , son los periodistas ......
> 
> y también los sanitarios . Todos ellos criminales y mafiosos .



yo lo único que quiero saber es en qué bando está el comunismo o cuales son los bandos en conflicto . 

¿ El partido comunista chino ya no es comunista ? ¿ Biden es el encargado de implantar el comunismo en occidente ? 

No deja de ser sorprendente que BURBUJA esté en el mismo bando de Pablo Iglesias 

o que *Hermann Tersch* diga lo mismo que el comunista delegado de la agenda 2030 Enrique Santiago. 

Guerra en la izquierda por Zelenski: Enrique Santiago ni aplaude y en IU le tildan de "peligro para la paz"


BNG, la CUP y el secretario de Estado son los únicos que no han aplaudido al presidente ucraniano, que ha comparecido este martes en el Congreso.










Guerra en la izquierda por Zelenski: Enrique Santiago ni aplaude y en IU le tildan de "peligro para la paz"


BNG, la CUP y el secretario de Estado son los únicos que no han aplaudido al presidente ucraniano, que ha comparecido este martes en el Congreso.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## alexforum (7 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Opinión*
> 
> La guerra se esta moviendo en 3 flancos.
> 
> ...



El propagandístico girándose hacia Rusia? Como?


----------



## NoRTH (7 Abr 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Te veo muy optimista en mayo.
> Lo de mayo lo fimaria el mismisimo Putin para las navidades del 2022.



por ahi van a ir los tiros


----------



## raptors (7 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Así debería ser y Rumanía también.
> Pero Polonia y Rumanía no son estados independientes, no pueden tener un plan propio. Dudo que esto suceda.
> Rumanía no obstante, ha repartido muchos pasaportes a ucranianos desde 2014, al igual que Hungría.
> Con respecto al apoyo a los banderistas occidente sabía perfectamente lo que hacía. Ucrania es un país determinante en la geopolitica postsovietica. Por sus riquezas naturales, por su posición estratégica, por su importancia en la historia rusa.
> ...




De querer putin.... quería desde el 2001...!!! pero no estaba preparado... creo que aún hoy en el 2022 tampoco lo estaba... pero mucho mejor que en el 2001... claro que si...!!


----------



## Malevich (7 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En la IGM Mundial los vencedores se pasaron de frenado o dejaron incompleto el desmantelamiento de 3 imperios. Todo fue un desastre y el germen de la IIGM. Por un lado se desguazó en parte Rusia de aquellas zonas no tan "rusas" como Finlandia, Repúblicas Bálticas, etc. Por otro se destruyó el imperio Austro-Húngaro (otro error), y por último se dejo en muy mala situación Turquía con Grecia. ¿Qué sentido tenía dar a Grecia todas las Islas del Egeo de forma que tiene absolutamente todas las aguas jurisdicionales? En la imagen siguiente vemos como el continente es Turquía y las islas de Samos, Cos, Rodas e incluso las islitas pequeñas son todas de Grecia.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1015809
> 
> ...



El problema se hubiera resuelto entregando a Grecia la Costa jonia, poblada por griegos desde hace 3.000 años y tan griega que en esa región nació la filosofía y el humanismo como los hemos conocido.
Pero occidente decidió traicionar a los griegos y mantener al estado turco genocida. Además, la estrategia griega fue suicida y su ejecución un desastre, con su avance sin cobertura al interior de Anatolia.

Con esto habría quedado resuelto in illo tempore "el problema de las aguas territoriales de las Islas griegas".

Ya en sus memorias de ultratumba Chateaubriand, ministro de estado en la Restauración, denunciaba como antinatural el apoyo de Francia e Inglaterra a los otomanos y afirmaba que el aliado natural de Francia no debía ser otro que Rusia.


----------



## Cui Bono (7 Abr 2022)

"En la mitología griega, *Sísifo* (Σίσυφος) fue fundador y rey de Éfira, más tarde conocida como Corinto;1 si es que no es cierto que heredó el trono de Medea.2 Era uno de los siete hijos de Eolo y Enareta, y esposo de Mérope, hija de Atlante.1 Sísifo era un ejemplo de rey impío, pues es conocido por su castigo: empujar cuesta arriba por una montaña una piedra que, antes de llegar a la cima, volvía a rodar hacia abajo, repitiéndose una y otra vez el frustrante y absurdo proceso.3 El término «trabajo de Sísifo», que se utiliza en la actualidad para describir *un trabajo duro que debe hacerse una y otra vez*, tiene su origen en el castigo de Sísifo.4 Sísifo era notable por su astucia, pero ni siquiera él supo prever a Autólico, que le robaba su ganado."

El Ejército Horda tiuene una misión mitológica por cumplir.


----------



## Billy Ray (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Argentium (7 Abr 2022)

*Guerra en Ucrania: un misil de alta tecnología británico partió en dos a un helicóptero ruso en el aire*
*Gracias a las armas que el gobierno ucraniano ha recibido de países como Gran Bretaña, puede hacerle frente a la ofensiva de Rusia*
6 de abril de 2022 18:53LA NACION

Un helicóptero ruso se parte en dos tras ser alcanzado por un misil británico lanzado por ucranianos
De acuerdo al Ejército Británico, Starstreak es un* “arma de defensa aérea muy capaz” *y muy eficaz contra los helicópteros.

En tanto, una fuente no identificada del Ministerio de Defensa británico *confirmó a *_*The Times*_* que el video publicado en redes sociales mostraba a Starstreak en acción*. Además, explicó que el arma es guiada hacia su objetivo por rayos láser y el misil se puede disparar desde el hombro o desde un vehículo, alcanzando objetivos a una distancia de hasta 6,5 kilómetros.


*La capacitación de su uso se dio a través de un simulador*, por lo que el Ministerio de Defensa británico envió un equipo de operadores de Starstreak que entrenó a los soldados ucranianos.

El embajador de Rusia en el Reino Unido, Andrey Kelin, se quejó y dijo que las armas británicas eran “objetivos legítimos” para el ejército ruso y que* el uso de los misiles Starstreak es un factor “desestabilizador”.*

“*Exacerban la situación, haciéndola aún más sangrienta*. Aparentemente, esas son armas nuevas de alta precisión”, señaló Kelin a la agencia de noticias rusa, TASS.


----------



## JAGGER (7 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> El monje haciendo de.... monje, este movimiento aunque parezca retirada tactica y este relacionado con unas negociaciones que no son mas que tactica para ganar tiempo, alargar la guerra. Esta cometiendo los mismos errores que en la guerra de siria. Desde cuando hay que hacer gestos de voluntad contra los putos nazis?



Jajajaja, esta mujer era nazi hasta la invasión de Pol Put.


----------



## Salamandra (7 Abr 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Te veo muy optimista en mayo.
> Lo de mayo lo fimaria el mismisimo Putin para las navidades del 2022.



En el discurso de la "operación especial" si no recuerdo mal, de los ratos en que no me aburría. Pero a través de terceros que enseñaban ¿declaraciones de personal ruso en discurso de la ONu. El caso es que oficialmente ya se dijo que si occidente seguía armando a los ukros la guera duraría más y habría hambre por la perdida de cosechas , aumento de precios y fertilizantes.


----------



## JAGGER (7 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> “*Exacerban la situación, haciéndola aún más sangrienta*.



Típico de la puta horda, amenazan con mayores masacres de civiles.


----------



## Oso Polar (7 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Europa ya era autosuficiente alimentaria e industrialmente cuando los chinos y los rusos aún comían hierba con las manos.
> Solo tenemos que quitarnos de encima las pulgas anglosionistas y las garrapatas traidoras que nos han vendido, para volver a ser faro del mundo.



Europa autosuficiente en alimentos usted esta desvariando y en cuanto a la agricultura los Sumerios-Acadios fueron los primeros en aplicar métodos complejos para poder satisfacer sus necesidades con la agricultura y ganadería para así crear las primeras ciudades, en tanto en Europa seguían siendo cuasi-nómadas. 

Europa siempre ha dependido de la importación de alimentos, pregúnteselo usted a los griegos y romanos.


----------



## El-Mano (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## SanRu (7 Abr 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> El propagandístico girándose hacia Rusia? Como?



Occidente es una minúscula parte del mundo........


----------



## Honkler (7 Abr 2022)

Y este imbécil, de donde ha salido?


----------



## piru (7 Abr 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Como toque "humoristico"
> 
> Zumo Don Simon, la bebida de los desnazificadores.
> Visto en un video de los combates de las fuerzas de la RPL en Rubizhne.
> ...



Buena vista, es el de mango




Pero tengo mis dudas de que se lo metan a pelito:



Algún conflorero ha probado la mezcla?


----------



## JAGGER (7 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Opinión*
> 
> La guerra se esta moviendo en 3 flancos.
> 
> ...



Perdón, de quién es esta opinión?


----------



## Honkler (7 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Vaya, suspende la cuenta de twitter de un inspector de armamento de las Naciones Unidas, encima americano por salirse del guión.



Twitter twitteando guardando las espaldas al NWO


----------



## Argentium (7 Abr 2022)

LA NACION
*Cómo es el Starstreak, el misil británico usado por los ucranianos para derribar aeronaves rusas*
*El arma puede lanzada desde el hombro de un soldado o desde un vehículo; los misiles alcanzan los 3 mil kilómetros por hora*
6 de abril de 202216:20LA NACION





El Starstreak HVM (misil de alta velocidad) está diseñado para contrarrestar las amenazas de aviones de muy alto rendimiento que vuelan a baja altura y los rápidos ataques de helicópterosGraeme Main - ARMY

Un ataque del ejército ucraniano con un misil de tecnología británica partió en dos un helicóptero ruso en pleno vuelo en medio de los enfrentamientos entre ambas tropas. Se trata del *Starstreak*, un arma que terminó con la aeronave Mi-28N.
Este sistema de defensa portátil es fabricado por la empresa Thales Air Defence. Ucrania que recibió esta tecnología por parte de *Gran Bretaña* durante marzo, además de armas antitanque ligeras o NLAW.


----------



## Castellano (7 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Buena vista, es el de mango
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1015847
> 
> ...



Con Don Simon no, pero mezclar Vodka con Biofrutas si, cuando no quedaba Fanta limón o naranja a mano


----------



## Salamandra (7 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Europa autosuficiente en alimentos usted esta desvariando y en cuanto a la agricultura los Sumerios-Acadios fueron los primeros en aplicar métodos complejos para poder satisfacer sus necesidades con la agricultura y ganadería para así crear las primeras ciudades, en tanto en Europa seguían siendo cuasi-nómadas.
> 
> Europa siempre ha dependido de la importación de alimentos, pregúnteselo usted a los griegos y romanos.



Compraban a Ucrania seguro. Se han movido hacia Argentina, pero Argentina hace poco prohibió la exportación de grano, lo que ya no sé si fue sólo momentáneamente para que no se vendiera por debajo de precio o si lo están reteniendo. No he seguido el tema.

Y por si cabían dudas:









España presiona a Bruselas para que facilite las importaciones de cereales de Argentina y EE UU


El Gobierno pide suavizar los requisitos fitosanitarios para buscar alternativas al descenso de llegada de maíz de Ucrania tras el ataque de Rusia




elpais.com





Y despues...









España presiona a la UE para evitar escasez de fertilizantes, piensos y grano importando de Argentina, Brasil y EEUU


Planas lo aprueba "temporalmente", a la espera de que Bruselas "flexibilice la PAC" y permita producir más a nuestro país. "En 4 meses se acaba el cereal".




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Teuro (7 Abr 2022)

A ver, hay un error en la interpretación de EEUU de esta "III GM" y es que los británicos y americanos, si en algo se ha caracterizado su expansión el menudo no es por "robar", "saquear", "mentir" y demás cosas, sino la base de su expansión ha sido abrir nuevos mercados a sus productos, mercados que muchas veces estaban protegidos mediante medidas proteccionistas. Su mayor nivel de desarrollo industrial les permitía colonizar rápidamente los mercados en los que entraban. Pues bien, ahora la solución que dan para la lucha entre el bloque ruso-chino es proteccionista, cerrar, prohibir. La historia nos demuestra que nunca ningún contrincante con esa política económica ha vencido a medio ni largo plazo.


----------



## pemebe (7 Abr 2022)

*Y porque lo ha publicado el nytimes.* Sino no lo habrian encontrado (aunque en este hilo lleva días rulando)


----------



## Castellano (7 Abr 2022)

La secta es repugnante, el canal progre de A3 Media (Gangrena 3 es el canal pepero)


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Teuro (7 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Pero hombre Zhukov, como no se da cuenta ustec de cómo está montado el tinglado político a estas alturas.
> VOX no es más que una escisión del PP, que sirve básicamente para guardar las ovejas descarriadas por el centrismo de Rajoy y Casadín, y que ahora vuelven al redil pastoreados por el faixiste Feixoo.
> 
> La regeneración democrática no es posible. El sistema oligárquico siempre toca fondo en cuanto a corrupción. Siempre evoluciona a más corrupción, y no a menos. El ciclo es:
> ...



No estamos en Hard Times todavía, Occidente está en fase de "Weak Men" que están creando Hard Times. Los Strong Men se hacen, y ahora mismo los que "deberían" hacer de Strong Men en occidente están jugando con la PS3, no saben que hay una guerra y Ucrania es un país tan distante, abstracto y desconocido como lo puede ser Valiria o Asgard.


----------



## Alvin Red (7 Abr 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> El propagandístico girándose hacia Rusia? Como?



Poco a poco, siempre se acaba cogiendo al mentiroso y más si las mentiras son tan burdas.

Por ahora ya hay países europeos que están pasando del relato oficial y cuando vaya tocando al bolsillo más países se unirán, veremos si en Francia no se da un vuelco, ahí los pro-rusos son Le Pen, aquí son CUP, BNG y algunos de IU o Podemos, extraños compañeros de cama pero no hay nada más odioso que te mientan y te lo puedan mostrar.

Es una cuestión de tiempo.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)

Las fuerzas rusas, mientras intentaban colocar sus piezas de artillería, fueron abrumadas por el fuego de artillería ucraniano en Kherson Oblast.


----------



## Castellano (7 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Poco a poco, siempre se acaba cogiendo al mentiroso y más si las mentiras son tan burdas.
> 
> Por ahora ya hay países europeos que están pasando del relato oficial y cuando vaya tocando al bolsillo más países se unirán, veremos si en Francia no se da un vuelco, *ahí los pro-rusos son Le Pen*, aquí son CUP, BNG y algunos de IU o Podemos, extraños compañeros de cama pero no hay nada más odioso que te mientan y te lo puedan mostrar.
> 
> Es una cuestión de tiempo.



Melenchon, que va tercero en las encuestas, y el PCF que va el 5-6, tampoco van con Ucrania.

En Francia el único politico follaucronazis es Maricron, y tampoco mucho, visto en comparativa con otros presidentes europeos


----------



## Alvin Red (7 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Perdón, de quién es esta opinión?



Cuando no cito fuentes y posteo lo que pienso siempre pongo opinión, podría omitirlo pero me encanta poner siempre links a la fuente, lastima que no haya un link a mis pensamientos por eso digo opinión y quien quiera que la comparta y quien no pues nada.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (7 Abr 2022)

¿No se supone que se quiere la paz, que Ucrania sea libre? ¿A que viene este rollo de la OTAN de una guerra de años? Solo quieren quedarse las riquezas de Europa, Ucrania y Rusia para EEUU. Las 3 en 1, jugada maestra para quedarse con Europa casi totalmente - que ya la tenían a medias - .


----------



## JAGGER (7 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Cuando no cito fuentes y posteo lo que pienso siempre pongo opinión, podría omitirlo pero me encanta poner siempre links a la fuente, lastima que no haya un link a mis pensamientos por eso digo opinión y quien quiera que la comparta y quien no pues nada.



Ah, es su opinión. 
Ahora sí.


----------



## Migue111 (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## pgas (7 Abr 2022)

*'Estados Unidos no puede reemplazar el suministro de carbón ruso a Europa', las sanciones propuestas no se aprueban*

*6 de abril de 2022*

La industria minera del carbón estadounidense no puede expandir la producción para reemplazar el carbón ruso en el mercado europeo, dijo el martes el mayor exportador del país.

El comentario sigue a una propuesta de la Comisión Europea de imponer una prohibición a las importaciones de carbón de Rusia como parte de un paquete más amplio de sanciones a Moscú por el conflicto en Ucrania.

“No veo ninguna capacidad para que la industria amplíe la producción. _Es como mirar un postre dulce que simplemente no puedes alcanzar”, dijo a Bloomberg_ Ernie Thrasher, director ejecutivo de Xcoal Energy & Resources LLC., el mayor exportador de EE. UU .

Estados Unidos se encuentra entre los cinco principales exportadores de carbón del mundo y vende la mayor parte de su carbón a India, Brasil y Corea del Sur.

Según Thrasher, la mayor parte de la producción de carbón de EE. UU. ya se ha vendido bajo contratos a largo plazo y hay pocas toneladas de repuesto para entregar a Europa. Dado que el carbón es el combustible fósil más sucio, ha habido poca inversión en nueva capacidad, explicó, y agregó que los mercados laborales ajustados y los cuellos de botella en la cadena de suministro causados por la pandemia de coronavirus también dificultarían la entrega de toneladas adicionales para la exportación.

Según los informes de los medios, los compradores potenciales de algunos países de la UE ya se han acercado a Indonesia y Australia, los mayores exportadores de carbón térmico del mundo. Pero esos países también tienen una capacidad limitada. La UE quiere alejarse de los suministros rusos, que satisfacen el 70% de la demanda europea de carbón térmico.

Las acciones de las mineras de carbón estadounidenses subieron después de que la Unión Europea anunciara su plan de sanciones contra Rusia el martes. Los precios del carbón en los EE. UU. han ido en aumento, superando los 100 dólares la tonelada la semana pasada por primera vez desde 2008.

*"La UE no logra acordar nuevas sanciones contra Rusia"*

Los formuladores de políticas de la UE no lograron ponerse de acuerdo el miércoles sobre un nuevo paquete de sanciones contra Moscú, incluida la prohibición de las importaciones de carbón ruso, informa _Reuters_ , citando sus fuentes. La última ronda de restricciones económicas fue propuesta por la Comisión Europea a principios de esta semana.

Personas familiarizadas con el asunto explicaron el fiasco citando "problemas técnicos" que debían resolverse, incluso si una prohibición de importación de carbón afectaría los contratos existentes.

Las fuentes señalaron que aún no está claro cómo se resolverán los problemas, pero la UE espera llegar a un compromiso en una reunión el jueves.

******

más ridículo del IV reich


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (7 Abr 2022)

Casi todos en escasez y ellos viviendo como marqueses y reyes. Asqueroso.

El asunto es que dirán ahora para diferenciarse del comunismo si se suponía que la diferencia era esa, que había más en el mercado. Muy descarado todo lo que pasa. Las oligarquías van ya directas a quedarse con casi todo.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## manodura79 (7 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> LA NACION
> *Cómo es el Starstreak, el misil británico usado por los ucranianos para derribar aeronaves rusas*
> *El arma puede lanzada desde el hombro de un soldado o desde un vehículo; los misiles alcanzan los 3 mil kilómetros por hora*



Entiendo que si ha tenido que pasar un mes para que tumbaran un helicóptero con ese juguete (supuestamente tan bueno) es que muchos no estarán operativos.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (7 Abr 2022)

El New York Times, junto con la BBC, son los dos medios elegidos para marcar el paso. La BBC fue la que redactó el guión de lo de bucha y lo dejó preparado para que Boris saliese ante los medios y ser el primero en mostrar su consternación etc. Ahora el NYT dice que esta tortura se puede enseñar, y todos los medios occidentales entienden que deben mostrarla. Algunos como escolar probablemente se rasquen la cabeza y piensen que esto que no deja en buen lugar a ucrania igual no deberían, pero como lo publica el NYT es parte del relato oficial, pues ellos verán por qué lo quieren publicar, "yo soy un mandao", pensará.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Castellano (7 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Tuiteros 100% imparciales y fiables, como el Croma de Farlopenski


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Castellano (7 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



El borracho de Johnson, va a acabar metiendo a UK en una guerra solo para que se deje de hablar de sus fiestas ilegales.
Y vaya que lo ha conseguido, ya nadie se acuerda de eso


----------



## Minsky Moment (7 Abr 2022)

Hay algún testimonio de testigos, lo he visto en algún medio occidental estandar, nada de prorruso, que dicen que había como dos tipos de soldados pretendidamente rusos, los que cometían las atrocidades llevaban otro tipo de equipamiento y eran como muy profesionales y decididos, o algo así. En serio, juro que lo he leído, no puedo recopilar el enlace porque me he dado una vuelta por todo lo que se estaba diciendo sobre Bucha en muchos medios y no lo he guardado, no le he dado importancia, pero luego me ha empezado a encajar. Si lo vuelvo a ver lo posteo.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Minsky Moment (7 Abr 2022)

Rain dog dijo:


> Yo creo que nuestro destino está sellado. España no puede salirse de la mafia. Es imposible, y la propia ciudadanía estaría en contra. Nadie ve la verdad, eso es lo terrible.
> 
> Porque se puede decir: "Mira, estamos en el bloque en el que estamos. No compro las mentiras, pero asumo que no se puede hacer otra cosa. Tenemos que ser pragmáticos. Realpolitik de toda la vida".
> 
> ...



Lo de la "activación" es esencial. Buen detalle.


----------



## InigoMontoya (7 Abr 2022)

El desnazificador


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (7 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Hay algún testimonio de testigos, lo he visto en algún medio occidental estandar, nada de prorruso, que dicen que había como dos tipos de soldados pretendidamente rusos, los que cometían las atrocidades llevaban otro tipo de equipamiento y eran como muy profesionales y decididos, o algo así. En serio, juro que lo he leído, no puedo recopilar el enlace porque me he dado una vuelta por todo lo que se estaba diciendo sobre Bucha en muchos medios y no lo he guardado, no le he dado importancia, pero luego me ha empezado a encajar. Si lo vuelvo a ver lo posteo.



Ya Han dicho que está el mi6 y los nazis de azov detrás. son malos malos e hijos de Putas estos anglos siempre exterminado haya dodne pueden y escondiéndose como gusanos y cucarachas

no hay quedarle más bombo al timo ese que además les ha salido mal.


----------



## Minsky Moment (7 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ah pero…que no estaban sancionados…



Con esto de Rusia han inventado el nuevo concepto de "sanciones de Schrödinger".


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Minsky Moment (7 Abr 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Ya Han dicho que está el mi6 y los nazis de azov detrás. son malos malos e hijos de Putas estos anglos siempre exterminado haya dodne pueden y escondiéndose como gusanos y cucarachas
> 
> no hay quedarle más bombo al timo ese que además les ha salido mal.



Yo todo en cuarentena, y cada vez más. Cuando parece que hay evidencias de algo, sale otra cosa que desmiente. Llevamos así toda la guerra. Los acontecimientos puntuales tal y como nos llegan no son fiables ninguno.


----------



## Red Star (7 Abr 2022)

Russian veteran MP Zirinovsky dies - Baltic News Network - News from Latvia, Lithuania, Estonia


In Moscow, veteran Russian member of the State Duma Vladimir Zirinovsky has died, Radio Free Europe reports. On Wednesday, April 6, Russian State Duma speaker Vyacheslav Volodin stated that the far-right politician had died after a «long and serious illness.» Zhirinovsky had been in a Moscow...




bnn-news.com


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (7 Abr 2022)

La verdad es que este es un momento perfecto para la izquierda que lleva toda la vida con el OTAN NO, para salir a la calle y criticarla, con todo lo que le va a costar esta guerra a los ciudadanos, que ya lo están sintiendo y son plenamente conscientes, estás críticas podrían tener gran aceptación. Pero increiblemente lo más que están haciendo es no aplaudir a Zelenski, y eso encima como excepción. La izquierda en este país está totalmente desactivada y prostituida. Que disfruten las mariscadas, el abandono de sus votantes no lo van a disfrutar.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (7 Abr 2022)

Cuanto más analizas la política europea que tiene bastante tela en general, pero es que la española es de las peores, tanto izquierda como derecha. No hay uno que digas tú quiere algo de soberanía o mejorar la vida del pueblo sinceramente.


----------



## JAGGER (7 Abr 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> El borracho de Johnson, va a acabar metiendo a UK en una guerra solo para que se deje de hablar de sus fiestas ilegales.
> Y vaya que lo ha conseguido, ya nadie se acuerda de eso



Y no sólo eso, además va a humillar a Rusia como para que no levanten el copete durante cien años, como así también enseñarle a Alemania quien es quien.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)

__





La legión de Georgia capturó y masacró a soldados rusos que SE ESCAPABAN de BUCHA. Los captores grabaron en vídeo algunas ejecuciones.


Se han cobrado su venganza por fomentar el separatismo musulman en Georgia (en una de las tipicas traiciones de Putin a paises cristianos como ya ocurrió cuando vendio a Azerbaiyán trozos de Armenia, curiosamente estos son los dos países cristianos mas antiguos que existen "ejjjjj que putin...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Abstenuto (7 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Un político estonio publicando los datos personales completos (obtenidos por la inteligencia estonia) de los soldados rusos por el calificados como "carniceros" de Bucha. Es decir, está incitando a cometer actos de terrorismo contra esos soldados y sus familias

Este mierda está tan cegado por su odio a Rusia que ni siquiera mide las consecuencias de lo que acaba de hacer


----------



## Impresionante (7 Abr 2022)

. The New York Times confirma la autenticidad de un video de soldados ucranianos masacrando a militares rusos heridos

. Casa blanca Psaki dice "no tener ninguna confirmación o validación" del video verificado por NYT que muestra la matanza de soldados rusos por militares ucranianos


----------



## la mano negra (7 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Muy fuerte lo de la sangre fresca y como le cortan
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1015084



Asesinados recientemente , ese mismos día , que los medios de manipulación de masas quieren hacer pasar por asesinados hace unos días . El reportero lo dice porque lo ve con sus propios ojos: es sangre fresca y los han asesinado ese mismo día. Canallas asesinos sin escrúpulos . Han asesinado civiles a sangre fría para hacer recaer la culpa sobre el ejército ruso.


----------



## amcxxl (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Abr 2022)

Estaría bien saber en que orilla del dniepper ha sido



Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Las fuerzas rusas, mientras intentaban colocar sus piezas de artillería, fueron abrumadas por el fuego de artillería ucraniano en Kherson Oblast.


----------



## Minsky Moment (7 Abr 2022)

OTAN no, bases fuera, era el lema de la transición.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Abr 2022)

te ha faltado decir que han invadido su propio país para acusar a los rusos
el palanganato esta abrevando sangre de inocentes como si fuera agua, espero que lo pageis



la mano negra dijo:


> Asesinados recientemente , ese mismos día , que los medios de manipulación de masas quieren hacer pasar por asesinados hace unos días . El reportero lo dice porque lo ve con sus propios ojos: es sangre fresca y los han asesinado ese mismo día. Canallas asesinos sin escrúpulos . Han asesinado civiles a sangre fría para hacer recaer la culpa sobre el ejército ruso.


----------



## NS 4 (7 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esto ya está adquiriendo tintes de cruzada, USA le volt, en el telediarro de la Sexta de Qatar oigo a la enana hablar de que hay que perseguir a las hijas de Putin, se traspasa un límite que no suele traspasar ni la mafia siciliana, los pecados de los padres deben ser pagados por los hijos, empiezo a pensar que las vacunas llevaban algo mas que proteinas spike.



Lo de las obras de arte apresadas por Finlandia me parece terrible...digno de una declaracion de guerra ...


----------



## Impresionante (7 Abr 2022)

*Escritor ruso de origen ucraniano: "Los montajes de Kiev son muy toscos"*
Las mentiras que provienen de Kiev se presentan como una verdad absoluta, afirma convencido el escritor ruso de origen ucraniano Oleg Lurié. En un comentario a Sputnik, cuenta cómo funciona la propaganda ucraniana y occidental.
Lurié recuerda que fue Ucrania la que *frustró un reciente canje de prisioneros de guerra* con Rusia programado para el 6 de abril. A pesar de ser la culpable, Kiev intentará utilizar el fracaso como parte de la propaganda antirrusa, señala el autor.

"Frustraron el canje de prisioneros, pero ¿cómo lo presentarán en Occidente? Por supuesto, dirán que Rusia es la culpable. Se presentará de una forma completamente retorcida. Claro que ya hay noticias falsas acerca del tema", señala.
Lurié agrega que esta no es la primera vez que Kiev incumple con un canje. Lo mismo ocurrió hace varios años, durante una escalada en las actuales repúblicas populares de Donetsk y Lugansk.
"Es una buena razón para acusar a Rusia. Y Occidente no está en contra de que se diga _negro_ en lugar de _blanco_ y viceversa", subraya el interlocutor de Sputnik.
El escritor también tacha de *terroristas *a los militares ucranianos que torturan y matan a los prisioneros de guerra.

"Aquellos que disparan a nuestros combatientes presos y los torturan, no son más que terroristas. Creo que deberíamos hacer lo mismo que Israel. Ellos simplemente los localizan, uno a uno, y los matan. Simplemente los matan si saben que son ellos. ¿No tenemos la oportunidad de hacerlo?* Creo que sí la tenemos. *Y me gustaría creer que la aprovecharemos", expresa.
Kiev continuará desviando la atención de sus crímenes creando ataques de falsa bandera similares *a lo que sucedió en Bucha*, según Lurié.

"Sin embargo, estos montajes están tan mal realizados, tan *toscos*, que se pueden desenmascarar con una sola mirada cuidadosa. Pero nadie en Occidente hablará de esto, pues solo hablan de lo que necesitan. Este es su método de trabajo", manifiesto.
SPUTNIK


----------



## amcxxl (7 Abr 2022)

⚡Ataque con misiles a la base del asentamiento Ochakov, no solo fueron destruidos los militantes ucranianos y los mercenarios extranjeros, sino también los operadores de las unidades de fuerzas especiales de élite de la Marina de los EE. UU. Y la Armada británica: SEAL y SBS (Servicio especial de embarcaciones). 


Según informes no confirmados, el ejército ruso se llevó al comandante de la OTAN, el teniente general Roger L. Cloutier, cerca de Mariupol. Otras fuentes informan supuestamente sobre su muerte. Estados Unidos guarda silencio por ahora. 


La estación de tren de Nikolaev fue destruida como resultado de un ataque con misiles. 


Ha habido informes de nuevos ataques en la estación de tren de Lozova; aparentemente, este es el final de uno de los centros logísticos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en esta región. El cruce de líneas ferroviarias ha convertido a esta zona en una importante base de transbordo para el suministro de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en el Donbass. 


Eliminó a otro neonazi de "Azov": Yaroslav Briginets, apodado "Makhach"


----------



## raptors (7 Abr 2022)

*Como se ve que al "estado profundo"* (deep state) de gUSAnia *tiene miedo... * _jaja_ y suelta estos programas _"Javier Castañeda Belmonte"_ para paliar su frustración ante el poderío ruso...

*Ladren perros...!!! se sigue avanzando.... *_ja ja_


----------



## Salamandra (7 Abr 2022)

Para los todavía andábamos pensando que es lo que hay en Mariupol para necesitar tantos helicópteros, pues ya apareció la pieza del puzzle, pasaros por hilo del militar suizo porque seguro que no soy el único que me lo perdía.

Fácil hacían falta tantos helicópteros, censura a medios rusos y todo lo demás. También se explica perfectísimamente por qué Putin decía que las fronteras atrás. Ahora ya me espero todo.





__





Militar suizo, experto de la ONU, analiza con bísturi la guerra en Ucrania


son violentos y antisemitas Violentos sin duda, antisemitas lo dudo. Los financia Kolomoski que es de la tribu. Dueño de Azovstal y gobernador de Dnipro. Y financiero de la productora de Zelenski. Suiza siempre ha sido "el personaje en el medio" Lavadora de dinero de dictaduras mundiales y...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Impresionante (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Abstenuto (7 Abr 2022)

A lo mejor pilla antes ración de karma con polonio el político estonio podrido de rusofobia (como tú) que está echando más leña a un fuego que ya está siendo demasiado peligroso


----------



## raptors (7 Abr 2022)

directo al ignore... te vas a joder a tu pvta m@dr...!! _ja ja_


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (7 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Un político estonio publicando los datos personales completos (obtenidos por la inteligencia estonia) de los soldados rusos por el calificados como "carniceros" de Bucha. Es decir, está incitando a cometer actos de terrorismo contra esos soldados y sus familias
> 
> Este mierda está tan cegado por su odio a Rusia que ni siquiera mide las consecuencias de lo que acaba de hacer



No haber invadido un país hermano y bombardear escuelas, hospitales y viviendas...


----------



## juanmanuel (7 Abr 2022)

En realidad todas las monedas fiat son sin respaldo.
Fiat voluntas tua (Hagase tu voluntad)
Es la voluntad del estado emisor la que le da valor, si es aceptada, es claro.
Las monedas fiat, como las conocemos nacen con el abandono en 1971 del patron oro por los USA.
Desde ahi las principales economias utilizan el dolar como valor de reserva.
O sea una moneda fiat (sin respaldo) como respaldo de otra moneda fiat.
Loco, no?


----------



## Abstenuto (7 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> No haber invadido un país hermano y bombardear escuelas, hospitales y viviendas...



No voy a perder el tiempo desmontando el relato falso. Te leo y estás tan putrefacto y hediondo de odio como el estonio


----------



## Don Meliton (7 Abr 2022)

En cuanto al tema de China, puede parecer offtopic pero a mi me parece significativo. De toda la vida del senyor en China los malos malosos de las peliculas de guerra han sido los japos, para encontrar peliculas con tematica de la guerra de Corea habia que retrotraerse a los anyos 60 y 70.

Pues bien en los ultimos anyos se han producido y estrenado tres peliculas que tratan sobre este conflicto, sin mayor justificacion ya que no estamos celebrando ningun aniversario de la misma.



El Sacrificio, una historia desde tres puntos de vista de la construccion y destruccion de un puente imprescindible para movilizar tropas hacia el frente.


La batalla del lago Changjing, sobre la batalla que cristalizo la ofensiva china sobre el ejercito de la ONU y provoco la mayor retirada de un ejercito usenyo en la historia.


Francotiradores, un Enemigo a las puertas a la China.

Las dos primeras fueron fuertemente publicitadas, consiguiendo rotundos exitos en taquilla.

No se si China quiere ir a la guerra, posiblemente no ya que tiene mucho que perder, pero que llevan preparandose y preparando a la poblacion para esa posibilidad parece evidente, a cuenta de que nada es casual y que lo que se conoce como industria del entretenimiento en el fondo es propaganda por otros medios.

En las tres peliculas se describe a un enemigo mas poderoso en lo militar frente el espiritu de sacrificio y la voluntad de vencer del ejercito y del pueblo chino.

Edito, la primera de ellas si que se estreno en el 50 aniversario de la entrada de China en la Guerra de Corea.


----------



## No tengo ni idea de nada. (7 Abr 2022)

Un artículo sobre la posible relación de Estados Unidos y Gran Bretaña con los movimientos nacionalistas y de extrema derecha de Ucrania.:









La asociación de Occidente con los neonazis en Ucrania, una historia incómoda


Aunque es un hecho ampliamente documentado, ¿por qué una persona promedio ignora que Estados Unidos y sus aliados colaboran actualmente con




www.mentealternativa.com


----------



## palmerita (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## clapham5 (7 Abr 2022)

Un post corto porque el clapham no tiene nada relevante que decir . Los hechos ( no las palabras ) le inducen a pensar que esta Guerra no es una Guerra normal y que tal vez , quizas , maybe sea todo un montaje y tanto Rusia como Occidente hayan pactado bajo cuerda el reparto de Ucrania y el temido y esperado reseat . La forma en que Rusia esta llevando esta Guerra es absurda e ilogica a menos que Occidente NO SEA el enemigo
Demasiadas incongruencias . Si Rusia quisiera " desnazificar " Ucrania tendria que bombardear el OESTE , sobretodo Leopolis , que es el nido de los nazis . Pero no , el OESTE no ha sido tocado . Los nazis del OESTE tienen electricidad europea , calefaccion rusa , transporte , comida , conexiones ferroviarias y carreteras abiertas con la UE . La visita de los presidentes de Polonia , Chequia y Eslovenia confirma que Rusia y Occidente estan compinchados o El Zar es imbecil . Casi dos meses para tomar una put^%$a ciudad . Really ? 
El ridiculo de retirarse de Bucha es para vomitar . JOER ...eso hunde la moral de la tropa . 
El clapham prefiere pensar que esta es la opcion . Una especie de pacto Molotov - Ribbentrop para justificar el ucranicidio . Luego se inventa la amenaza de un meteorito gigante y adivinen quienes van a salvar al mundo ? los rusos y los yankees ...
El rublo oro es mierda de gallina . No hay oro en el mundo pars respaldar la M0 de Rusia sin contar la M1 ni la M2 . 
Este tira y afloja esconde algo . Cuando el clapham lo vea mas claro lo dira .


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (7 Abr 2022)

No tengo ni idea de nada. dijo:


> Un artículo sobre la posible relación de Estados Unidos y Gran Bretaña con los movimientos nacionalistas y de extrema derecha de Ucrania.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No hay que ser muy avispao para saber que a los neonazis ucranianos, los han formado, financiado y apoyado servicios de inteligencia "occidentales", para joder a Rusia. Eso se sabía desde que el senador ese de EEUU, que murió hace unos años y que fue pesidenciable (John McCain), junto manifestantes y golpistas repartía dólares y los animaba entre ellos, metiendo zizaña, en la plaza Maidán en 2014, y seguro que ese pez gordo solo no andaba por allí...




Es una práctica habitual.

Si el gobierno de España decidiera sacar las bases de EEUU de España, en menos de un año, tienes el "conflicto catalán" resucitado de sus cenizas, y con más fuerza que nunca, a la resucitada ETA haciendo guerra de guerrillas con mercenarios de medio mundo, y a todos los medios de "comunicación" (propaganda) occidentales, cagándose de España y llamando al gobierno español "franquista", genocida, dictadura y lo que haga falta, y diciendo que España es un lugar peligroso y que no es recomendable visitarla, que eso es dar dinero a los "genocidas" (así, para joder los ingresos del turismo).






















Y esto de infiltrarse y tal, no solo lo hacen los servicios de inteligencia "occidentales"... yo sospecho que el servicio de inteligencia ruso, que también es muy bueno, tiene mano en Hungría y Francia. Ya veremos que pasa con la Le Pen.


----------



## Impresionante (7 Abr 2022)

La Policía Nacional de Ucrania cometió numerosos crímenes contra la humanidad en Bucha. Biden, al tratar de echar la culpa de los asesinatos de Bucha a Rusia, es culpable de ayudar e incitar a estos crímenes. Felicitaciones, Estados Unidos... ¡hemos creado otro criminal de guerra presidencial!


----------



## Mabuse (7 Abr 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1015171
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1015173
> Ver archivo adjunto 1015174



Tanto va al cántaro a la fuente que al final se rompe. Que sigan haciendo sus cosas nazis, a ver qué termina pasando.


----------



## No al NOM (7 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Traducido del inglés al
> La Policía Nacional de Ucrania cometió numerosos crímenes contra la humanidad en Bucha. Biden, al tratar de echar la culpa de los asesinatos de Bucha a Rusia, es culpable de ayudar e incitar a estos crímenes. Felicitaciones, Estados Unidos... ¡hemos creado otro criminal de guerra presidencial!


----------



## No al NOM (7 Abr 2022)

Biden pedófilo y Criminal Payaso


----------



## Impresionante (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (7 Abr 2022)

Artillería Ucraniana es de muy alta efectividad y precisión Brutal Putazo a los orcorrusos 35+ blindados y camiones destruidos ya fue confirmada ubicación en google earth este es probablemente el putazo de la semana 


Matar orcorrusos es el único método que ha probado ser efectivo funciono en Kiev y con alta probabilidad funcionara en el resto del país. 

Orcorrusos muertos esclavos de Putler muertos ya no joden mas pásate @Profesor Bacterio 






Este orco era un oficial


----------



## alnitak (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (7 Abr 2022)

*Tres funcionarios estadounidenses le dijeron a NBC News que las afirmaciones estadounidenses basadas en "inteligencia" sobre Rusia se inventaron simplemente para "anticiparse a los rusos". Un funcionario estadounidense: “No tiene que ser inteligencia sólida cuando hablamos de eso...”

*


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (7 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


>



Fue Putler es 100% seguro fue masacre Punitiva sectaria he visto muchas similares en medio oriente


----------



## lopillo (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## arriondas (7 Abr 2022)

Canta mucho. Un nacionalista ucraniano que no sepa cómo es la bandera de su país... Huele a anglos, porque ellos son algo ignorantes en esos temas.


----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . El Ministerio de Defensa ruso advierte que Kiev planea una provocación con 120 toneladas de cloro para culpar a Rusia



joder los gases que generan matan muy dolorosamente bufffffffff


----------



## atom ant (7 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


>



Blanco y en botella


----------



## crocodile (7 Abr 2022)

Se están viendo muchos vídeos de Rusia repartiendo comida, de prisioneros ukros siendo bien tratados por los rusos, al contrario se ven videos de ukronazis matando y torturando prisioneros rusos, atando a gente a postes, torturando disidentes, la masacre de Bucha fue provocada por el régimen criminal ukronazi y utilizada con el apoyo de USA/OTAN y sus medios de manipulación asesinos para culpar a Rusia, es evidente , una más de esta organización criminal llamada OTAN.


----------



## mazuste (7 Abr 2022)

El ministerio de la Verdad habla:

*Por primera vez en 10 años, la cuenta de @Mision_Verdad en Twitter fue bloqueada. *
_*La razón: haber publicado un vídeo que cuestionaba la verdad de lo ocurrido en Bucha, *_
_* La plataforma nos obligaba a borrar el tuit por "incumplir" las reglas.*_


----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es una guerra de facto entre la Otan y Rusia, solo que no se quiere calentar más. Por ahora todo depende de Rusia, ellos juegan al juego del agua: Emapapar Ucrania aislando a las ciudades hasta que finalmente caen, la OTAN juega a dar material bélico a Ucrania. Es una guerra de desgaste y no se quien la ganaría a largo plazo, más cuando hay riesgo de que estalle el conflico directo entre la Otan y Rusia en cualquier malentendido, error, etc.
> 
> Problemas reales de escalada: Que Rusia vaya perdiendo claramente, lo que aumentaría su crueldad y agresividad. También de que China haga con Rusia lo que Occidente hace con Ucrania.
> 
> ...



te falta un factor en la ecuación, los ucranianos ya no tienen movilidad se han quedado sin refinerías y mover un convoy logístico con los rusos controlando los cielos me da mi que va ser que no, tu puedes enviar toneladas de material pero si no puedes moverlo al frente no te sirve para nada.


----------



## mazuste (7 Abr 2022)

El fascismo, en un contexto de mercado mundial interconectado, es la lógica de la ocupación,
el campo de concentración y la carnicería humana de las colonias retornando a las metrópolis
que las fundaron. Es el camino que está transitando Europa, a pasos acelerados.


----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

perdonadme si hoy no ando fino pero tengo un disgusto por mi trabajo y ando alicaído


----------



## bigmaller (7 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Artillería Ucraniana es de muy alta efectividad y precisión Brutal Putazo a los orcorrusos 35+ blindados y camiones destruidos ya fue confirmada ubicación en google earth este es probablemente el putazo de la semana
> 
> 
> Matar orcorrusos es el único método que ha probado ser efectivo funciono en Kiev y con alta probabilidad funcionara en el resto del país.
> ...



Cada vez que veo tus posts.. . Me refuerzas en mi posicion. 

Occidente es un estercolero.

Gracias por ser como eres!


----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Putin no tiene ninguna prisa, está estrangulando la economía occidental. Cuanto más dure el lío, más daño. Estará encantado de tener Ucrania llena de fango ahora mismo y que haya que parar la ofensiva un mes. El viento sopla a su favor.
> 
> Veo a los europánfilos levantando las sanciones sin que acabe la guerra antes. Sería una humillación total. Pero es eso o la ruina absoluta.



a putin le interesaba mas poder joder vivos a los USANOS, europia es un daño colateral económicamente


----------



## Policía Pérez (7 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> ⚡Ataque con misiles a la base del asentamiento Ochakov, no solo fueron destruidos los militantes ucranianos y los mercenarios extranjeros, sino también los operadores de las unidades de fuerzas especiales de élite de la Marina de los EE. UU. Y la Armada británica: SEAL y SBS (Servicio especial de embarcaciones).



Esto es muy grave, que no pase por alto. Si pueden confirmar que había SEALs ahí, es el equivalente a una declaracion de guerra por parte de los estados unidos. Es del tipo de cosas que hacen escalar guerras rapidamente


----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * España ya ha enviado 11 aviones con ayuda militar a Ucrania.
> * La OTAN desafía a Putin y quiere mandar armamento pesado.
> * Rusia está reagrupando fuerzas en torno a la ciudad de Jarkov.
> * 117 Oligarcas forman la clase multimillonaria de Rusia.
> ...



y tu dudas que vas a pedir con el café con leche en el bar


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## alexforum (7 Abr 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1015892
> 
> 
> El desnazificador



a veces me gusta imaginarme como es trabajar en la redacción del periódico.

estaran Ahí tecleando echándose unas risas..


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (7 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Cada vez que veo tus posts.. . Me refuerzas en mi posicion.
> 
> Occidente es un estercolero.
> 
> Gracias por ser como eres!



Pero señor esos orcorrusos murieron por culpa de Vladolf Putler el fue quien inicio el conflicto sin necesidad de hacerlo, eliminar Orcorrruso al norte de Kiev fue efectivo anunciaron la "Reducción" de sus fuerzas....

¿ Putler inicia la guerra y ahora "occidente" tiene la culpa de los muertos ?

Si usted a usted le atacan su respuesta natural es defenderse.

Y yo estoy en Venezuela territorio de la izmierda, socio de Putler y China entiendo muy bien como funcionan esas dictaduras bananeras, pero Maduro es puede ser mas inteligente que Putler eso si esta claro, Maduro esta consiente de la fragilidad de sus fuerzas Putler sobre estimo sus fuerzas y subestimo las Ucranianas 

A los invasores orcos chicarron mas nada lo moralmente correcto es eliminar al invasor






*O usted es de esos que quiere que España se rinda a Marruecos sin pelear ? *


----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Reponer puede ser de muchas formas y maneras.
> 
> Por ejemplo, la capacidad rusa de reponer tanques (datos rebuscados wikipedia....), sería de unas 4 unidades a la semana. Son tanques nuevos más mejor, así que digamos cada nueva unidad sustituye a 1,2-1,5 ud. viejas.
> O sea, entre 5-6 tanques perdidos a la semana "ahora", son pérdidas neutralizadas.
> ...



me encantan tus post se entienden, son educativos etc.. un placer leerte, lo que vienes a decir de facto es que la logística y le combustible ukro ya no existe y es un game over


----------



## alnitak (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Aonyoigo (7 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> ademas que fondos si alemania va a entrar en quiebra sin el.gas ruso



Los bots rusos diciendo que Alemania va a la quiebra… FLIPO
Que nos queréis vender??


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Michael_Knight (7 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Putin no tiene ninguna prisa, está estrangulando la economía occidental. Cuanto más dure el lío, más daño. Estará encantado de tener Ucrania llena de fango ahora mismo y que haya que parar la ofensiva un mes. El viento sopla a su favor.
> 
> Veo a los europánfilos levantando las sanciones sin que acabe la guerra antes. Sería una humillación total. Pero es eso o la ruina absoluta.



Por supuesto, todo forma parte del "plan", lo que no sabemos es cuál es el plan de Putin, porque tiene toda la pinta de que aquí vamos a salir perdiendo todos, empezando por los ucranianos y los rusos y terminando por la UE. Esta guerra es un desastre absurdo en todos los sentidos, miles de muertos, millones de refugiados, ciudades destruidas, la economía europea destrozada y odio eterno entre dos pueblos antes hermanos. Y todo ¿para qué?, ¿quién gana con esto?, ¿EEUU, China?, joder, pues si son estos los que ganan qué gilipollas es Putin.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La UE teme que la zona de la antigua Yugoslavia les salte en los morros…los Balcanes es lo que tienen…



siguen teniendo ejercito por allí por los Balcanes otanicos?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Malevich (7 Abr 2022)

pgas dijo:


> *'Estados Unidos no puede reemplazar el suministro de carbón ruso a Europa', las sanciones propuestas no se aprueban*
> 
> *6 de abril de 2022*
> 
> ...



Se empieza a resquebrajar el ardor guerrero. 
La victoria incontestable de Orban ha hecho pupa.


----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2022)

La situación en Donbass (7 de abril)


Tras la retirada rusa de las regiones de Kiev, que posteriormente Ucrania ha “liberado”, intentando crear así la idea de haber expulsado a unas tropas que ya habían tomado el camino de Bielorrusia,…




slavyangrad.es











La situación en Donbass (7 de abril)


07/04/2022


Tras la retirada rusa de las regiones de Kiev, que posteriormente Ucrania ha “liberado”, intentando crear así la idea de haber expulsado a unas tropas que ya habían tomado el camino de Bielorrusia, las partes trabajan rápidamente para preparar la batalla que determinará el desarrollo de esta guerra: la batalla por Donbass. Es ahí donde se jugará la posición que Rusia y Ucrania tendrán en una negociación que ahora mismo es imposible, no debido, como alega Ucrania, a los crímenes rusos -reales o imaginarios- sino a una contradicción que, de partida es irresoluble: la cuestión territorial. Sin una derrota militar, Ucrania no puede permitirse admitir la pérdida de Crimea y Donbass y Rusia no puede firmar un tratado con Ucrania que no incluya la aceptación ucraniana de la pérdida de esos territorios.

En estos momentos, cobra especial importancia la zona de la ciudad de Izium, desde la que comenzó en el año 2014 la _operación antiterrorista_. En la región de Járkov, pero la ciudad más cercana a Slavyansk, fue finalmente tomada por las tropas rusas tras una larga batalla y ahora es el punto de partida para la batalla por Donbass, en la que las tropas rusas y de la RPD tratarán de embolsar a las unidades ucranianas de la parte más poblada de Donbass. Es ahí donde se encuentran algunas de las unidades más preparadas del Ejército Ucraniano.

*La situación en el frente*

Artículo Original: Colonel Cassad

Mariupol. Hay batallas por Azovstal y Azovmash y avances hacia el puerto de Mariupol. Continúan los enfrentamientos en la parte del norte y en el distrito del este. En el puerto de Mariupol ha sido dañado el buque de control Donbass de la marina ucraniana.

Jerson-Nikolaev. Las tropas rusas controlan Snegirevka, así como el distrito de Alexandrovka. el enemigo no puede realizar ninguna ofensiva seria sobre Jerson desde la dirección de Nikolaev. En la ciudad de Nikolaev, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han sufrido bajas a consecuencia de los bombardeos. Desde el lado de Nikopol, el enemigo intenta empujar por la zona de Novovorontsovka.

Odessa. Los bombardeos prácticamente diarios de las infraestructuras de depósito de petróleo continúan. La ciudad sigue preparando su defensa lo mejor que puede. El potencial de provocación es alto.

Zaporozhie. No hay cambios en la línea Kamenskoe-Orejov-Gulyai Pole. Hay muy poca información sobre la situación al este de Gulyai Pole. Es difícil determinar qué zonas controla qué bando y qué localidades se han ocupado.

Ugledar-Velikaya Novoselka. No hay cambios significativos en esta zona. La dura batalla continúa.

Marinka. Continúan las batallas posicionales en la zona fortificada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. las tropas han sido incapaces de avanzar más allá del campo abierto.

Avdeevka. La ciudad continúa sin cambios. Al norte, tras la captura de Novobajmutovka, las tropas se están consolidando ahí y preparan el avance a lo largo de la autopista Avdeevka-Konstantinovka. El progreso hacia Niu York aún no ha dado grandes resultados.

RPL. Hay avances hacia Popasnaya, donde la batalla callejera continúa. La lucha continúa también en la parte sur de Rubezhnoe, a la que el enemigo sigue agarrándose. También hay batalla en las afueras de Severodonetsk.

Izium. La lucha se está produciendo al sur y sudeste de Kamenka en dirección a Barvenkovo y Slavyansk. El enemigo presenta seria resistencia. La ciudad de Izium se encuentra bajo el fuego de artillería y lanzacohetes múltiples ucranianos. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentan impedir la acumulación de fuerzas sobre la cabeza de puente en la margen sur del Seversky Donets. Ucrania ha acelerado la evacuación de la población local en las regiones occidentales de la RPD y la región de Dnipropetrovsk.

Járkov-Sumi. Sin cambios significativos. El enemigo espera la intensificación de las operaciones en la región de Járkov en un futuro cercano. Algunos distritos de la región de Járkov están siendo evacuados.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (7 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> yo lo único que quiero saber es en qué bando está el comunismo o cuales son los bandos en conflicto .
> 
> ¿ El partido comunista chino ya no es comunista ? ¿ Biden es el encargado de implantar el comunismo en occidente ?
> 
> ...



Cambia el foco...

Hoy es mas preponderante la dicotomia GLOBALISMO DISOLVENTE -ESTADOS NACION SOBERANOS

La vieja politica de bloques basada en rojo-azul....ha quedado superada.

Orban defiende los intereseses de sus magiares...


----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Efectivamente ha desaparecido…



ande andaraaaaaaa lobaton buscame al bañosssssssss


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

os habéis mirado el linkedin de las ukranias?


----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Abr 2022)

⚡ Mapa de Mariúpol

Las unidades de la DPR, junto con las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, están presionando a los neonazis en Mariupol. El centro de la ciudad y casi todos los edificios administrativos están bajo nuestro control. Los militantes de Azov y las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania combinadas con ellos ahora están divididos en tres grupos, que están bloqueados por todos lados: en Azov-Stal, la planta de Ilich y en el área del terraplén y el puerto marítimo.

Hacemos hincapié en que esta publicación no es información oficial, se basa únicamente en los datos que hemos recopilado nosotros mismos.

Wargonzo


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (7 Abr 2022)

Funeral a voluntario a voluntario guerrero Bielorruso caído 


Espectacular grito guerrero al 2:00


----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Abr 2022)

Lata ucra IMR-2M capturada en Mariupol


----------



## Triyuga (7 Abr 2022)

*El profético criterio de Kissinger sobre el asunto OTAN – Rusia – Ucrania*



Imagen satelital proporcionada por Maxar Technologies muestra lo que parecen ser cadáveres a lo largo de la calle Yablonska en Bucha, Ucrania.



Edgard Simón Rodríguez**.
- *Al inicio de la guerra Rusia – Ucrania, en la última semana del mes de febrero, un amigo que fue funcionario de la OEA, me criticó por yo afirmar que Occidente tenía parte de responsabilidad en el inicio del conflicto. Repito: parte de responsabilidad, no toda la responsabilidad.
Sin yo ser en lo absoluto especialista en geopolítica, ni diplomacia (ni siquiera me considero analista político, pues sólo soy un abogado y activista que por el trabajo que desarrollo, tengo, eso si y necesariamente, mis propios análisis del acontecer político), observé, que de alguna manera y contradictoriamente, se realizaban declaraciones por parte de líderes mundiales que parecían más bien impulsar a Rusia a dar el paso bélico (acto que de por sí ya estaba anunciado…»Guerra avisada no mata soldado» dice el dicho), y por otra parte, vi también cómo gobiernos miembros y aliados de la OTAN, diplomáticamente buscaban disuadir a Rusia de la lamentable y dolorosa invasión, donde Putin ha cometido alegados crímenes de guerra.
Pero dejando de lado el maniqueísmo moral al que los medios de comunicación tienden a llevar a la opinión pública, me pregunto, ¿cuál es la causa eficiente (como diría Aristóteles) del conflicto, y también cuáles son algunos de los puntos neurálgicos del complejo escenario geopolítico y diplomático previo a la guerra?
No lo responderé yo. Les dejaré aquí una breve recopilación de declaraciones que dio en distintos momentos el republicano Henry Kissinger, secretario de Estado (Canciller), en los Estados Unidos durante los mandatos de los presidentes Richard Nixon y Gerald Ford entre 1969 y 1977, quien también fue Consejero de Seguridad Nacional.
Más allá de lo controversial del personaje, objeto de odio en especial por la izquierda mundial, vale recordar entre otras cosas, que Kissinger fue el artífice de la denominada «política de distensión» con la Unión Soviética y China, puso fin a la guerra de Vietnam y gestionó la crisis de la guerra del Yom Kippur en Israel.
En 2001 declaró: «Creo que la cuestión de la expansión de la OTAN a las antiguas repúblicas de la Unión Soviética será uno de los problemas claves del próximo año».
También en 2008: «Me opuse a aceptar a Ucrania y Georgia —lo cual ya no está sucediendo ahora de todos modos— porque creo que la posición de Ucrania es muy sensible para Rusia, ya que gran parte de la historia rusa está ligada a ella».
Luego en 2012: «Creo que podemos tratar con Rusia problemas como el mundo islámico, a pesar de lo que está pasando en Siria, en una base algo operativa, pero evitaría la tentación de interferir en las políticas domésticas de Rusia en la medida en que a veces hemos estado tentados a hacerlo».
Posteriormente en 2015: «Si la frontera este de la OTAN se establece en la frontera este de Ucrania, entonces estará a tan solo 200 millas de Stalingrado (Volgogrado), y a tan solo 300 millas de Moscú, y eso —dada la experiencia histórica de Rusia— es difícil de aceptar. Entonces, mi idea, quizás simple, es que Ucrania debería ser tratada como Austria o Finlandia, no como parte de un sistema estratégico. Hay que empezar con un análisis de lo que representa Rusia y luego de lo que representamos nosotros, entonces podemos ver qué se puede hacer».
Finalmente, en 2018 declaró Kissinger: «Para Rusia, históricamente, Ucrania ha sido parte de su territorio, al menos durante 400 años. Por otro lado, está ligada en muchos aspectos con Europa. Así que yo, personalmente, —lo cual es una opinión minoritaria— he pensado que es imprudente tratar de incluir a Ucrania en la OTAN».
Asimismo, cito también a George Kennan, quien fue explícito al indicar que expandir la OTAN sería «el más terrible error de la política americana en todo el período de la postguerra. Es de esperar que esa decisión inflame las tendencias nacionalistas, anti Occidentales y militaristas de la opinión rusa; tendrían un efecto adverso en el desarrollo de la democracia rusa; restaurarían la atmósfera de guerra fría en las relaciones Oriente – Occidente».
Saquen ustedes sus propias conclusiones! PAX IN TERRA










El profético criterio de Kissinger sobre el asunto OTAN – Rusia – Ucrania







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Abr 2022)

Capturados y destruidos: vehículos blindados ucranianos "Spartan" en Mariupol.


----------



## coscorron (7 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Se empieza a resquebrajar el ardor guerrero.
> La victoria incontestable de Orban ha hecho pupa.
> 
> 
> > Y estamos hablando de carbon que es relativamente abundante y se usa relativamente poco en la UE (4000 M€ vs 400000 M€ gas vs 100.000 M€ en petroleo) ... Lo que esta ocurriendo con el carbon es la prueba evidente de que nos gobiernan gilipollas pues uno no amenaza siquiera con sanciones que sirven para ahogar tu propia economía cuando ni siquiera tienes claro que podrás sustituir esos productos a un precio mejor y no digamos ya si ni siquiera puedes sustituir esos productos aunque el precio sea mucho peor. Con esto la UE lo que consigue es que pase lo que pase en los próximos años Rusia intentará suministrar sus productos a otros clientes y en otras monedas en cuanto pueda con lo cual nuestro precio ira subiendo cada día más aunque en el resto del mundo baje , la UE se esta asegurando la pobreza y mucha de sus ciudadanos... Y bueno si hablamos de gilipollas pues España se lleva la palma con su reconocimiento del Sahara. Mientras que Italia se asegura un mayor aprovisionamiento de gas argelino España con su enésima metedura de pata con el tema Sahara se asegura una subida de precios ... Hemos cambiado un buen proveedor con el que no había problemas por una visita de Sanchez a Marruecos???? Mucha pena damos.


----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Esa sería una guerra muy necesaria, los turcos están locos y Grecia no va a ceder un palmo de tierra. Es que van más de negar aguas a Kastelorizo, según ellos sus aguas llega a 12 millas de Creta, Rodas y Chipre porque ellos lo valen.



no subestiméis a los griegos el ejercito griego esta equipado de material moderno hasta los topes.


----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Capturados y destruidos: vehículos blindados ucranianos "Spartan" en Mariupol.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1016102
> Ver archivo adjunto 1016103



el capturado cuanto gasta a los 100km lo venden de segunda mano?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)

Formaba parte del plan


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## arriondas (7 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Se empieza a resquebrajar el ardor guerrero.
> La victoria incontestable de Orban ha hecho pupa.



La UE comienza a flaquear, víctima de sus propias contradicciones. Cada país tiene sus propios intereses, y dependen demasiado de unas materias primas rusas que no son nada fáciles de sustituir. La élite proyanqui de los países europeos ha calculado mal.


----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Hola gente, estoy un poco desconectado.
> 
> ¿En qué ostias a quedado los del gas rublero? por favor no me digais que están mareando la perdiz nivel Dios.



mas o menos si vendemos tus órganos ala mafia rusa nos pagan en rublos, cuidado pues o algo


----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Abr 2022)

*Brevemente sobre Izum. *

A lo largo de la noche, las baterías MLRS de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania dispararon contra Izyum. Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF están luchando cerca del pueblo de Suligovka rompiendo las defensas enemigas. El área de Suligovka está muy bien fortificada, nuestra artillería trabaja sin cesar.

Ayer nuestro reconocimiento capturó cinco prisioneros justo en las posiciones de la artillería ucraniana. Todos dicen que fueron movilizados hace un mes desde las regiones de Zhytomyr y Chernihiv.


----------



## Honkler (7 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La UE comienza a flaquear, víctima de sus propias contradicciones. Cada país tiene sus propios intereses, y dependen demasiado de unas materias primas rusas que no son nada fáciles de sustituir. La élite proyanqui de los países europeos ha calculado mal.



Espérate dentro de 3 meses si esto no para… será el sálvese quien pueda. Los flojitos habitantes de la decadente europa no estan preparados para pasarlas medio mal, ya no digamos canutas…


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Abr 2022)

Mientras que el jefe de la administración de Nikolaev, Vitaliy Kim, intenta calmar a los residentes con fingido optimismo, el alcalde de Nikolaev y los residentes locales en los chats pintan una imagen ligeramente diferente que ahora está surgiendo en la ciudad:

La estación de tren fue bombardeada y dejó de funcionar.

Bombardeo de depósitos y almacenes de combustible y lubricantes provocó escasez de combustible. La destrucción de los puentes provocó dificultades de suministro.

Se están produciendo combates en las cercanías de Nikolaev, y el comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania teme una posible ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.

Todo esto contrasta fuertemente con los informes de las autoridades de Kiev y otros amantes de las ilusiones.
#Nikolaev, Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Abr 2022)

Se supone que estas municiones se tomaron especialmente de la reserva para inducir la rendición de los restos del regimiento Azov de la NSU, atrincherados en la planta de Azovstal en Mariupol. En una de las imágenes presentadas, en el fondo hay un bombardero supersónico de largo alcance Tu-22M3 que transporta misiles, el único portador de la munición especificada. 

La bomba aérea en sí está ubicada en un carro diseñado para transportar municiones a la aeronave. No se deje confundir por la apariencia del FAB-3000-M46: esta es una munición muy confiable y probada con paredes gruesas de una caja fundida, que no fue creada para exhibiciones.

Los FAB-3000-M46 están diseñados para atacar instalaciones industriales, presas y estructuras subterráneas. La bomba aérea se puso en servicio en 1946. Está hecho de acuerdo con un diseño aerodinámico sin cola y tiene un estabilizador anular. La última vez que la URSS utilizó tales municiones durante la guerra en Afganistán. La masa de la munición es de 3000 kg y el peso del explosivo es de 1400 kg.

Recientemente, las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas comenzaron a aplicarlas últimas bombas guiadas K029B-E (UPAB-1500V). La masa de municiones es de 1525 kg y el peso de la ojiva es de 1010 kg. Pero, al parecer, esto no fue suficiente.

Los arsenales de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas deberían tener municiones aún más poderosas: FAB-5000-M54 (peso 5247 kg y peso BV - 2210.6 kg) y FAB-9000-M54 (peso 9407 kg y peso BV - 4297 kg). Más poderosas que estas bombas de aire son solo las cargas nucleares tácticas.


----------



## Besarionis (7 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> te falta un factor en la ecuación, los ucranianos ya no tienen movilidad se han quedado sin refinerías y mover un convoy logístico con los rusos controlando los cielos me da mi que va ser que no, tu puedes enviar toneladas de material pero si no puedes moverlo al frente no te sirve para nada.



Siempre pueden recurrir a la tracción animal. De jumentos van sobrados.


----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

ya si eso ve tu al bank of england haces un butrón y les mandas el horo por seur si acaso


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Cambia el foco...
> 
> Hoy es mas preponderante la dicotomia GLOBALISMO DISOLVENTE -ESTADOS NACION SOBERANOS
> 
> ...



Al parecer globalismo ruso no coincide con el globalismo norteamericano


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)

Primer ministro eslovaco:


----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Pero hombre Zhukov, como no se da cuenta ustec de cómo está montado el tinglado político a estas alturas.
> VOX no es más que una escisión del PP, que sirve básicamente para guardar las ovejas descarriadas por el centrismo de Rajoy y Casadín, y que ahora vuelven al redil pastoreados por el faixiste Feixoo.
> 
> La regeneración democrática no es posible. El sistema oligárquico siempre toca fondo en cuanto a corrupción. Siempre evoluciona a más corrupción, y no a menos. El ciclo es:
> ...



visto el panorama me puedes decir donde puedo mirarme el tema de como suicidarse por kiki ponme unos enlaces porfa


----------



## vil. (7 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> La verdad es que este es un momento perfecto para la izquierda que lleva toda la vida con el OTAN NO, para salir a la calle y criticarla, con todo lo que le va a costar esta guerra a los ciudadanos, que ya lo están sintiendo y son plenamente conscientes, estás críticas podrían tener gran aceptación. Pero increiblemente lo más que están haciendo es no aplaudir a Zelenski, y eso encima como excepción. La izquierda en este país está totalmente desactivada y prostituida. Que disfruten las mariscadas, el abandono de sus votantes no lo van a disfrutar.



Esa izquierda hace muuuuuuuuucho tiempo que no existe... demasiado, salvo en las mentes de quienes intentan manipular la realidad a su antojo...

Esa izquierda se quedó con Anguita y eran apenas, si apuntas alto no más del 15% de la población y siendo muy, muy, pero que muy optimistas en los números...

Desde los 2000 y con la "champions league" de los españoles en economía, lo que quedó es un LIBERALISMO-SOCIAL, que se podría denominar "progresismo" y cuya base económica es más o menos la misma que el resto de partidos políticos generales... son políticas económicas similares, pero con matices... y dentro de esa políitica acabaron metiendo a todo tipo de movimientos sociales, desde movimientos LGTBI, hasta movimientos pro aborto, movimientos pro inmigración, feministas, etc..

Hoy si saliesen a la calle no serían en ningún caso más de un 3% y si somos muy optimistas... y lo cierto, es que los pocos comunistas de verdad que conozco hoy simplemente son mayores y miran, para ver que lo que ellos temían se ha ido cumpliendo y que sus mayores temores, ellos probablemente no los van a vivir, así que... quíen venga que tire del carro, si quiere y sino que apechugue...


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Abr 2022)

Algunos canales de telegram dan una info demasiado detallada.....les van a dar de lo lindo, evidentemente los ukras los deben leer.

"En el pequeño pueblo de Kovyary, al sur de Lviv, hay un punto de despliegue permanente del Comando Oeste de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania (unidad militar A-0780).


----------



## vil. (7 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Primer ministro eslovaco:



Le habría que dar las gracias a este político... por lo menos es honesto en cuanto a que "SE HA PERVERTIDO" el sentido de la crítica al enemigo o al amigo, que lo mismo da... hoy NI UN SOLO CIUDADANO sabe realmente contra QUE combate, si contra un comunista, si contra un fascista, si contra un apolítico... 

Y eso es muy bueno, porque si algo tiene de bueno la sociedad es que cuando duda, EMPIEZA A MIRAR SU BOLSILLO...

Ahora ese mismo político INTELIGENTE no es mucho... a ver cómo le explica ahora a sus votantes que la guerra es contra extremistas comunistas-fascistas y que ellos son los buenos... y los costes son culpa del resto... 

Qué pasó en EE.UU. con lo de Vietnam???... Qué advertimos algunos que era esta guerra para Europa???...

Ayer, creo, ya hubo manifestaciones en Italia "ni un euro a la guerra" y sólo llevamos un para de meses aún no... y con la inflación sólo al inicio de una senda muy chunga...

Europa va a ser un drama... especialmente gracias a políticos que como este NI SIQUIERA saben lo que hacen... pero hay que agradecerles su ESTUPIDEZ; con ella clarifican la REALIDAD Y ESO ES MUY BUENO de cara al ciudadano, que se acabará preguntando a quíen está combatiendo para TENER QUE VACIAR SUS BOLSILLOS...

En fin, andar y ver...


----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Jojol dice que lo obligaron a hacerse tatuajes, pero él mismo no es así.‍♂
> 
> 
> Kadírov: Los nazis ucranianos, vestidos de civil, querían burlar al ejército ruso.
> ...



las fregonetas tácticas del final son de lo mejor


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Abr 2022)

Otro grupo de posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Kharkov:

▪ Los MLRS ucranianos operan regularmente desde el área de la planta de Turboatom en el suroeste de la ciudad. Allí también se encuentran los sistemas de defensa aérea, que de vez en cuando intentan derribar los UAV rusos.


----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


>



para nada esta viendo dar un mejor uso a la estratégica Fuerza de Maniobra de Tractores Rusa


----------



## alnitak (7 Abr 2022)

esta claro que losmucros matan a gente y luego ponen sus cadaveres

es hora de parar el apoyo a ucrania y abrazar a rusia quienes son losnque noa pueden ayudar.. europa esta en la bancarrota


----------



## computer_malfuction (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Ya te aseguro yo que no hará nada.
> En las últimas elecciones, si ganaba Trump, era la guerra con China y la paz con Rusia. Si ganaba Biden, era la paz con China y la guerra con Rusia. Los demócratas están encamados con los Chinos, y el PCE tiene mierda de ellos y sus negocietes para aburrir.
> 
> Y otra cosa, ya estáis viendo los "principios" tan volátiles de los estados occidentales en cuanto a apoyar territorios.
> ...



la guerra con china desde el punto de vista convencional es una derrota segur para USA, Trump no es tan tonto, loque planeaba es una guerra económica de alta intensidad


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Abr 2022)

Ahora sí han empezado a atacar más en serio las vías férreas

"
Ayer por la tarde, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF atacaron la ciudad de Lozovaya en la región de Kharkiv. Según las autoridades locales, tres cohetes impactaron en la estación de tren en el centro del pueblo.

Imágenes de vagones dañados y descarrilados aparecieron en la red. A juzgar por la gran nube de explosión en la foto, los edificios técnicos o las propias vías del tren también fueron el objetivo del ataque


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)

Los rusos continúan replegandose, prácticamente han sido expulsados hacia la periferia oriental del pais


----------



## NS 4 (7 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Son todos GLOBAL SIONISTAS...no hay mas...sometidos al anglosionismo que pilota occidente a placer.


----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Europa ya era autosuficiente alimentaria e industrialmente cuando los chinos y los rusos aún comían hierba con las manos.
> Solo tenemos que quitarnos de encima las pulgas anglosionistas y las garrapatas traidoras que nos han vendido, para volver a ser faro del mundo.



además si importamos 1000000 de ukras buenorras esto mejora un montón


----------



## Honkler (7 Abr 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



El Reverte debe estar flipando con los “colegas” actuales


----------



## McNulty (7 Abr 2022)

Parece que se calienta la cosa en el donbass.

Esa zona tiene que ser de dominio ruso sí o sí.


----------



## ProfeInsti (7 Abr 2022)

Fallece el líder ultranacionalista ruso Vladímir Zhirinovski.


----------



## dabuti (7 Abr 2022)

Si lo publica hasta el New JEW Times será hasta verdad.









Un vídeo muestra al ejército ucraniano ejecutando a soldados rusos capturados, según The New York Times


La grabación, publicada por el diario estadounidense, muestra cómo varios soldados ucranianos disparan en repetidas ocasiones contra los cuerpos de varios militares rusos




www.eldiario.es


----------



## No al NOM (7 Abr 2022)

Unos 3.000 soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y batallones nacionales pueden estar actualmente en Mariupol - Basurin


----------



## NS 4 (7 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> perdonadme si hoy no ando fino pero tengo un disgusto por mi trabajo y ando alicaído



Espero que sea salvable SHUR...animo hombre, de todo se sale!!!
Dios te bendiga y te de un buen dia!!!


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Cambia el foco...
> 
> Hoy es mas preponderante la dicotomia GLOBALISMO DISOLVENTE -ESTADOS NACION SOBERANOS
> 
> ...




Desde el punto de vista de Rusia la guerra de Ucrania es una guerra civil. Lo que buscan es anexionar un territorio que fue parte del Imperio ruso y de la Unión soviética y enemigos externos secesionaron como pasó con el Imperio iberoamericano. Sin embargo EEUU anexionó ( robó ) a México todos los estados del sur... incluso Alaska a la propia Rusia. Hay infinitos ejemplos. Será por cambios de fronteras podemos mencionar a Prusia o La división de la India .

Actualmente por ejemplo, en países pequeños como Bolivia la parte rica del país controlada por la minoría blanca, quiere secesionarse de la parte pobre donde habitan los indígenas.

Bolivia tiene no sé cuántos idiomas y etnias diferentes.

En China, qué es un enorme conglomerado de diferentes países, después de la guerra del opio , los vencedores habían decidido hacer picadillo a ese imperio tal cual hicieron con el Imperio otomano, un europeo que trabajaba para los chinos que insistió mucho de que no se hiciese y negoció con ambas partes a cambio de una estratosférica cantidad de plata, que arruinó a ese país por más de 100 años. A eso precisamente se refiere Xi Jinping cuando en sus discursos dice que no volverán a ser sometidos.

No tiene sentido suponer que 1.400 millones de chinos se llevan bien , o lo equivalente con los hindúes y que 30 millones de españoles se odian entre sí ya que vascos y catalanes quieren destruir España .Más de 15 millones de habitantes de España son extranjeros ...

¿ Llegará un día que la minoría musulmana que vive en España reclamará su territorio cómo pasó en Yugoslavia?


----------



## capitán almeida (7 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Funeral a voluntario a voluntario guerrero Bielorruso caído
> 
> 
> Espectacular grito guerrero al 2:00



No se está descojonando poco el bigotón


----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

Argelia no creo tiene gas y petroleo y puede subvencionar trigo pero marruecos Túnez etc... van a pasar mucho hambre y habrá revueltas y de ahí a una yihad europea.....


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Abr 2022)

En Praga la gente se mosquea si no la dejas ir a trabajar.


----------



## alnitak (7 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> además si importamos 1000000 de ukras buenorras esto mejora un montón




europa esta acabada... los que podais salid a america o a rusia 

rusia esta saliendo del agujero en el.que europa todavia nonsabe que se esta metiendo...

encima los ucrqnianos que esta aceptando europa van a saquear chalets y casas en cuanto caiga el estado y la policia

va a ser terrible


----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Sin gasolina, ya pueden exportar 1 millón si quieren.



las siderurgias del dombass tiene chatarra para fundir para décadas


----------



## dabuti (7 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> En Praga la gente se mosquea si no la dejas ir a trabajar.



Antes delante de los tanques soviéticos eran héroes, ahora ante los Skoda patrios son villanos.


----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Voy a hacer un inciso sobre cómo está la vida por Moscú a dia de hoy.
> Después de la operación militar, los precios subieron un 30% de media. Aunque no todos, por ejemplo la gasofa bajó un 10%.
> 
> Sin embargo, con las medidas económicas adoptadas por el Banco Central Ruso (subir los tipos al 20%, por ejemplo), y con otras implementadas después por el Gobierno, como las fuertes sanciones económicas a las empresas que subieran precios sin justificación, los precios, han bajado de nuevo.
> ...



vaya por dios, eso significa que el porcentaje de rusas que te ponen ojitos habrá bajado me puedes decir en que porcentaje?


----------



## otroyomismo (7 Abr 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> En cuanto al tema de China, puede parecer offtopic pero a mi me parece significativo. De toda la vida del senyor en China los malos malosos de las peliculas de guerra han sido los japos, para encontrar peliculas con tematica de la guerra de Corea habia que retrotraerse a los anyos 60 y 70.
> 
> Pues bien en los ultimos anyos se han producido y estrenado tres peliculas que tratan sobre este conflicto, sin mayor justificacion ya que no estamos celebrando ningun aniversario de la misma.
> 
> ...



sabeis si se pueden encontrar para descarga (aunque haya que tirar de subs)?


----------



## .Kaikus (7 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En la imagen siguiente vemos como el continente es Turquía y las islas de Samos, Cos, Rodas e incluso las islitas pequeñas son todas de Grecia.



Rodas con el Dodecaneso italiano, era un archipielago italiano de 1911-1947, que los ingleses regalaron a Grecia, Italia convirtio unas islas otomanas en plena decadencia en un resort turistico, restauro todas las ruinas, construyo hoteles, aeropuertos, puertos, carreteras, a los italianos del egeo se les expulso y expropio todas sus propiedades, los griegos. los judios y los turcos tenian la media nacionalidad italiana, todos los derechos excepto el de voto.













Dodecaneso italiano - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## BikeroII (7 Abr 2022)

Perdon si lo habeis puesto ¿Escenificando una "matanza rusa"? ¿Preparando el escenario antes de que llegue la prensa occidental?


----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> El monje haciendo de.... monje, este movimiento aunque parezca retirada tactica y este relacionado con unas negociaciones que no son mas que tactica para ganar tiempo, alargar la guerra. Esta cometiendo los mismos errores que en la guerra de siria. Desde cuando hay que hacer gestos de voluntad contra los putos nazis?



obviamente va cerrar las bolsas y necesita todas las tropas que pueda y encima ya viene fogueadas.


----------



## vil. (7 Abr 2022)

juanmanuel dijo:


> En realidad todas las monedas fiat son sin respaldo.
> Fiat voluntas tua (Hagase tu voluntad)
> Es la voluntad del estado emisor la que le da valor, si es aceptada, es claro.
> Las monedas fiat, como las conocemos nacen con el abandono en 1971 del patron oro por los USA.
> ...



Lo vuestro con lo de las monedas FIAT es una orgía, pero de estupidez y candidez en lo económico...

A ver si lo entendemos... una moneda tiene el valor que quíen la acepta le da, por motivos muy diversos... por poner un caso, la moneda alemana, el MARCO en su día era PROBABLEMENTE la moneda más fiable que haya existido en época moderna, ¿porqué?, pues por algo muy sencillo:

CREDIBILIDAD.

Por contra tú podías en los 60 tener los dólares que deseases, su valor era... era... si nos atenemos a los acuerdos... y estaba amparada en el oro...

La credibilidad es lo que da valor a cualquier RESERVA DE VALOR... a cualquiera, tenga lo que tenga de respaldo... por cierto, esas monedas FIAT tienen el MAYOR DE LOS RESPALDOS, compran la energía base, ciertamente a través del DOLAR, pero, tal cual...

El DOLAR por poner un caso, aún siendo gestionado como el culo, tiene el respaldo de un matón detrás que TE GARANTIZA que con 110, hoy PUEDES COMPRAR (sino te sancinonan) un barril de petroleo... y esto a día de hoy es tan real, que la MISMA Rusia lo aceptaría, por lo menos hasta hoy y si no eres un país hostil...

VAYA si son reales...

Pero pongamos el oro... cúanto vale realmente el oro... pues INFINITO si se usa y CERO si no se usa, pero no es su valor REAL, es su tendencia de valor y esto SÍ ES IMPORTANTE... tú lo comprarás por lo que lo comprarás... lo mismo si hablamos de hierro o de una casa o de un coche... su valor es MONETARIAMENTE uno, pero la tendencia de valor se puede indagar en función de parámetros diversos y específicos...

Cuanto vale un Ferrari para un MIL-EURISTA REPARTIDOR DE PIZZAS que tiene que pagar de su bolsillo el consumo de su reparto, pues lo que valga monetariamente, su tendencia de valor si sólo lo pudiese utilizar para desplazarse como repartidor de pizzas sería incluso por debajo de CERO... y una moto eléctrica de consumo mínimo, pues su tendencia de valor sería el máximo posible para esos 1000 euros de ganancia que le reporta...

Que no entiendes lo que te explico, que estoy bastante seguro, pero por eso cuando hablas sobre monedas FIAT, ni siquiera sabes de lo que hablas... así que por favor, un poquito de inteligencia y comprensión para que el mundo tenga algún sentido...


----------



## Malevich (7 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1016109
> 
> 
> Mientras que el jefe de la administración de Nikolaev, Vitaliy Kim, intenta calmar a los residentes con fingido optimismo, el alcalde de Nikolaev y los residentes locales en los chats pintan una imagen ligeramente diferente que ahora está surgiendo en la ciudad:
> ...



Ahí se viene lo gordo. Más que el Dombass. Hasta el Danubio, la arteria de Europa.


----------



## alnitak (7 Abr 2022)

no va a quedar un ukro vivo

a por ellos


----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> La china de mi barrio ha vendido siempre la barra de pan a 40 cts. Lo subió a 50 y lo volvió a subir a 55 cts. Un 37,5% más



no hay duda quiere intercambiar contigo barras de pan por sexo


----------



## amcxxl (7 Abr 2022)

Los militares ucranianos, que voluntariamente depusieron las armas y fueron trasladados al centro de detención preventiva de Lugansk, encontraron algunas sustancias psicotrópicas.


Antes de la pelea ¡¡¡Chicos, volved con vida!!!


“Estaban esperando que se reuniera una gran cantidad de personas en los pozos, y golpearon estos pozos. Y luego dijeron bellamente que era Rusia". Un residente de Mariupol: sobre el tiroteo en escena de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y la situación en la ciudad. 


 Habrá muchas historias de este tipo en Ucrania. Mucho. La verdad empieza a salir de la boca de los pacíficos El fin del poder criminal en Ucrania 
6 abr. “Cubrí a las chicas conmigo mismo y me alcanzaron bombas de racimo” Los médicos militares rusos salvaron a un residente de Izyum, que cubrió a los huérfanos con su cuerpo del bombardeo del ucraniano. nacionalistas “Mi hijo está en la escuela. Por ejemplo, la geografía. Responde en ruso, y le dan un dos por eso. 


Un par de días después de la filmación de este video, el nazi bielorruso "Litvin" fue a reunirse con Bandera


----------



## Malevich (7 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> Argelia no creo tiene gas y petroleo y puede subvencionar trigo pero marruecos Túnez etc... van a pasar mucho hambre y habrá revueltas y de ahí a una yihad europea.....



Rusia ha dicho que suministrará trigo a países amigos.
Ningún país de África o Sudamérica ha secundado las sanciones, ni siquiera habituales palafraneros como Marruecos o Colombia.
Capítulo aparte Israel que en este asunto sigue su propia agenda.


----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

fabricante mas grande de chips y mas cosas


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Abr 2022)

*Cuando las tropas rusas regresen a Kiev nuevamente*


"

Anteriormente, analizamos en detalle por qué la obscena paz con Ucrania según Medinsky y Abramovich sería una derrota para Rusia. Sí, precisamente por derrota, ya que en realidad no se llevará a cabo ni la desmilitarización ni la desnazificación, externalizadas al propio régimen nazi de Kiev. Por el contrario, en las ruinas de Nezalezhnaya habrá su nazificación acelerada, el rearme con la ayuda de la OTAN, así como un inevitable intento sangriento de venganza en Donbass y Crimea. Bueno, y una "bonificación" en forma de duras sanciones y litigios contra Rusia para compensar a Ucrania por todo lo destruido a expensas del "agresor". Ya ahora en Kiev el daño se ha calculado en 1 billón de dólares.

Estas son perspectivas bastante reales de lo que podría suceder si el NWO continúa en el mismo curso que ahora. Para el pueblo ruso, que tiene una fuerte memoria histórica de la inadmisibilidad de la existencia del nazismo como tal a toda costa, esto es completamente inaceptable. ¿Podemos de alguna manera revertir la tendencia negativa y salir victoriosos de este conflicto?

Sí, es posible, pero para ello será necesario aplicar planteamientos directamente opuestos a los previstos en la SVO.

*Primero*. El presidente Putin, como Comandante Supremo de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, debe dejar de guardar silencio sobre el futuro de Ucrania. Si quiere que Rusia gane y logre una verdadera desnazificación y desmilitarización de los Independientes, el reconocimiento de la independencia de la RPD y la LPR, Crimea como rusa, otorgar a la lengua rusa el estatus de segunda lengua estatal, etc., es necesario reconocer oficialmente al régimen del presidente Zelensky como criminal, incapaz de negociar y no dar la mano. Las tropas rusas tendrán que entrar en Ucrania y quedarse allí para siempre, lo que también deberá anunciarse en texto plano para que no vuelva a ocurrir otra “masacre en Bucha”.

Se necesita un plan específico y sensato para la transformación de la posguerra de la antigua Independiente en una federación o confederación "suave", la restauración de los lazos comerciales e industriales con Rusia, etc. El Plan B es posible dividir su territorio con su Europa del Este. vecinos En cualquier caso, las personas de ambos lados de la frontera deberían saber exactamente por qué están derramando sangre.

*segundo* _ La rápida retirada de las tropas rusas del norte de Ucrania y la subsiguiente "masacre en Bucha" organizada por los nazis ucranianos se convirtieron en nuestra gran imagen de derrota. Soplan fanfarrias en Kiev, reina el entusiasmo y el nuevo "Goebbels" Arestovich promete que quedan 2-3 semanas antes de la victoria sobre los rusos. Para revertir esta tendencia, Rusia necesita varias victorias históricas.

Mariupol, que se ha convertido en un bastión del nazismo ucraniano, finalmente debe caer. Mientras él resiste, los ucranianos comunes, engañados por la propaganda jingoísta, tienen peligrosas ilusiones de que pueden sobrevivir. A continuación, será necesario destruir el segundo bastión nazi en Jarkov, pero esto es después de la derrota de la agrupación Donbass de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Allí, el régimen de Kiev concentró sus unidades militares más preparadas para el combate, que se suponía que destruirían la RPD y la LPR. También están llegando refuerzos de las cercanías de Kiev, elevando el número total a 90-100 mil personas. Esta es una fuerza enorme, con la que el régimen de Zelensky puede seguir siendo grosero con Moscú, estableciendo sus propias condiciones.

La derrota de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el Donbass podrá cambiar el rumbo de la campaña. Según diversas fuentes, el tamaño de la agrupación rusa y las tropas de la RPD y LPR en la región alcanza de 120 a 150 mil personas. Hay una ventaja en cuanto al número y la calidad de las armas. Sin embargo, es necesario lograr una derrota completa, y para un resultado convincente, vale la pena llevar el tamaño de nuestra agrupación a al menos 300 mil personas. No hay tiempo para batallas posicionales: recordamos que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cortaron el suministro de agua a la RPD y LPR, y una verdadera catástrofe humanitaria comenzará allí en una semana y media o dos semanas.

Probablemente, es necesario comenzar a transferir reservas adicionales al Donbass y anunciar una movilización parcial. El precio de venta es demasiado alto. No tiene sentido jugar a la nobleza aquí.

*Tercera*. Habiendo logrado la liquidación de la agrupación Donbass de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, es necesario dirigir las fuerzas liberadas para ocupar el resto de la Margen Izquierda y la región del Mar Negro del Norte. La pérdida de Mariupol, Nikolaev y Odessa significa en sí misma una derrota estratégica para Kiev, haciéndola económicamente insostenible.

*cuarto* _ Para el colapso completo y definitivo del régimen nazi, será necesario cerrar la frontera con Polonia, Hungría y Rumanía, desde donde ya ha comenzado el suministro de armamento pesado. Hasta que este “Expreso Ucraniano” sea bloqueado, no puede haber ninguna duda sobre la capitulación de Kiev. Hay opciones aquí. Por ejemplo, es posible acordar por separado con los vecinos de Europa del Este de Ucrania la división de sus regiones occidentales con ellos. Luego, el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa deberá construir una nueva frontera a lo largo de Galicia, Volhynia y Bucovina.

Si esta opción es inaceptable, entonces las Fuerzas Armadas de RF deberán tomar el control de la margen derecha del Dniéper, aislando Ucrania occidental de Kiev con contraataques desde el sur y el norte, desde el territorio de Bielorrusia. Aquí sufriremos durante mucho tiempo con Bandera, pero ahora lo principal es detener el suministro de armas de los países de la OTAN.

*Quinto y último* . Solo tomando el control de la Margen Izquierda, el Mar de Azov y el Mar Negro, aislando el oeste de Ucrania, tiene sentido que las tropas rusas regresen a Kiev. Probablemente, será a finales de otoño o invierno, cuando termine el “verdor”. Pero esta "segunda venida" será definitiva. Superpuesto por todos lados, Kiev se verá obligado a capitular, es cuestión de tiempo.

Y solo después de eso, será posible hablar sobre la finalización de la operación militar especial en Ucrania y la transición a las tareas de transformación de su estado, desmilitarización forzada y desnazificación. En el formato actual, el SVO con el supuesto Minsk-3 no puede terminar en nada bueno.

Autor: Serguéi Marchhetsky


----------



## Arraki (7 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Funeral a voluntario a voluntario guerrero Bielorruso caído
> 
> 
> Espectacular grito guerrero al 2:00



Todos los bielorrusos nazis llevan bigote de maricones ositos?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (7 Abr 2022)

Importante esto.
Me pregunto cómo identificas fehacientemente a interlocutores que hablan por radio (no tengo ni idea).
Es decir, si esto pasara en Afganistán y obtuvieras grabaciones de unas personas con acento norteamericano, podrías deducir acertadamente que son norteamericanos. Pero en este caso, que hablen ruso no necesariamente significaría que lo sean.
¿Alguna idea?



_Según información de @derspiegel , el BND interceptó mensajes de radio del ejército ruso discutiendo el asesinato de civiles en Bucha. Algunos de los mensajes de radio también se pueden asignar a cadáveres fotografiados en Butscha.

También se dice que el material muestra que los empleados de las tropas mercenarias rusas como el "Grupo Wagner" desempeñaron un papel clave en las atrocidades. Este ya había llamado la atención durante su despliegue en Siria debido a su particular crueldad.

Las grabaciones de BND sugieren que estos no fueron actos accidentales ni acciones de soldados individuales que se salieron de control. Más bien, el material sugiere, se dijo, que los soldados hablaron tanto de las atrocidades como de su vida cotidiana.

Esto, dijo en Berlín, indicaba que el asesinato de civiles se había convertido en parte del hábito del ejército ruso, posiblemente como parte de una estrategia clara [para] infundir miedo entre la población civil y sofocar la resistencia_.


----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Opinión*
> 
> La guerra se esta moviendo en 3 flancos.
> 
> ...



4 flanco el sesual de ukras refugiadas a pelito que no sabemos donde se esta llevando a cabo


----------



## bigmaller (7 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Pero señor esos orcorrusos murieron por culpa de Vladolf Putler el fue quien inicio el conflicto sin necesidad de hacerlo, eliminar Orcorrruso al norte de Kiev fue efectivo anunciaron la "Reducción" de sus fuerzas....
> 
> ¿ Putler inicia la guerra y ahora "occidente" tiene la culpa de los muertos ?
> 
> ...



Existe una cosa que se llama humanidad. 

Y postear fotos de militares muertos cumpliendo su deber, sea del bando que sea, es de una bajeza moral increible. Esas caras en primer plano tienen madre e hijos.

El que no entienda eso no merece nada mas que lo viva en su propia carne. 


Otra cosa son los putos batallones de nazis hijosdeputa.


----------



## Nico (7 Abr 2022)

Lo que la puja de pro-rusos, anti-rusos nos está impidiendo ver (tomado de *John Greer*)

_La gran pregunta de la geopolítica de principios del siglo XXI era si Rusia, con sus inmensos recursos de combustibles fósiles, minerales y agrícolas,* se alinearía con Europa o con la naciente Asia*. _​_Habría sido bastante fácil para Europa y los Estados Unidos haber llevado a Rusia a una estructura paneuropea de alianzas y relaciones económicas. _​_Todo lo que se habría requerido es una atención razonable a las preocupaciones rusas sobre la seguridad nacional y la voluntad de anteponer los objetivos a largo plazo a la especulación a corto plazo. _​_*Los líderes europeos y estadounidenses resultaron ser demasiado ineptos para dar esos simples pasos* y, como resultado, la pregunta se resolvió: *Rusia está girando hacia el este, lanzando su base de recursos y su apoyo político a China, India e Irán*. _​_*Eso no tenía que suceder, pero ya es demasiado tarde para cambiarlo*._​
Mirando el "dedo" de cuántos tanques rusos quemaron los ucranianos y cuántas ciudades ucranianos tomaron los rusos, cuando lo que está ocurriendo ante nuestros ojos, es que acabamos de enviar, envuelto para regalo, la tecnología y recursos rusos a la órbita de Oriente. Esa es la "Luna".

Nuestro liderazgo -idiota e inepto- desaprovechó la alianza que le daría nueva vida y prosperidad... a cambio de menas, BLM, LGTBI, Greta y "Ministerios de Igualdad".

No lloremos cuando, en 20 (o 40) años, regresemos a la época en que tribus germanas analfabetas recorrían Europa mientras la civilización prosperaba en India, China, Turquía o el Califato.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (7 Abr 2022)

¿Alguien que traduzca esto? 









Полк спецпризначення "САФАРІ" почав зачистку Бучі від диверсантів та пособників Росії, - Нацполіція (видео)


Спеціалісти вибухотехнічної служби проводять огляд місць військових злочинів РФ і вилучають вибухонебезпечні предмети і боєприпаси, що не здетонували.




lb.ua


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Abr 2022)

Sin embargo, a pesar de la completa ventaja de la aviación rusa en el aire, el ejército ucraniano ahora de alguna manera se las arregla para transferir sus columnas de un asentamiento a otro, evitando la destrucción por parte de los aviones. Además, dos helicópteros de ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania pudieron despegar recientemente en Dnepropetrovsk, cruzar impunemente nuestra frontera y disparar con éxito contra el depósito de petróleo en Belgorod, después de lo cual regresaron. ¿Cómo se hizo posible esto?

*ver todo*

Aparentemente, el ejército ucraniano recibe constantemente inteligencia operativa de sus controladores de la OTAN. Por lo tanto, se sabe que se incautó una computadora portátil especial de este tipo, aparentemente proporcionada en forma de "patrocinio". Estados Unidos y sus aliados cuentan con una gigantesca constelación de satélites, que incluye directamente satélites militares, y "meteorológicos" y "pacíficos distribuidores de Internet". Además, aviones de reconocimiento y drones de la Alianza del Atlántico Norte están dando vueltas en el cielo por turnos, que monitorean continuamente todo lo que sucede en el territorio de Ucrania y sus alrededores.

Es muy probable que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania lleven a cabo sus marchas forzadas cortas y rápidas a través de áreas abiertas de un asentamiento a otro cuando se forman “zonas ciegas” sobre ellas. Esto bien puede explicar cómo los helicópteros ucranianos pudieron volar con impunidad desde Dnepropetrovsk a Belgorod sin ser detectados. La altura es alta, pero sin la supervisión de quienes lo ven todo, y toda esta operación podría romperse fácilmente en cualquier momento, y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania perderían dos helicópteros de ataque con pilotos experimentados. Se siente la mano hostil de los anglosajones.

¿Se podría haber evitado este ataque? Probablemente, eso sí, habrá personas responsables más vigilantes. Sin embargo, mucho depende de la parte técnica .

En particular, si el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa tuviera al menos una docena, o mejor, los cuatro aviones AWACS, todo podría haber resultado diferente. Recordemos que el avión AWACS es un radar volador que es capaz de rastrear todo lo que sucede simultáneamente en el aire, en el mar y en tierra en un gran radio. Dando vueltas en turnos sobre Ucrania y a lo largo de sus fronteras, al amparo de los cazas, varios aviones de reconocimiento aéreo de este tipo, ni un solo helicóptero enemigo podría deslizarse, y ni una sola columna con vehículos blindados enemigos escaparía del golpe. Pero, por desgracia, tenemos serios problemas con esto.

Todavía no se ha recordado el único avión AWACS A-100 Premier verdaderamente moderno. Hay 7 A-50U actualizados y dos A-100 más obsoletos. Esto es todo lo que está disponible. Se informó que se desplegaron tres aviones AWACS A-50U en Bielorrusia durante la NMD. A modo de comparación, el bloque de la OTAN tiene 61 aviones AWACS en servicio: 33 aviones Boeing E-3B Sentry de la Fuerza Aérea de los EE. UU., 7 aviones Boeing E-3B Sentry de la Fuerza Aérea Británica, 4 de la Fuerza Aérea Francesa y otros 17 aviones AWACS. reportar directamente al mando del bloque de la OTAN. Además, los aviones AWACS basados en portaaviones están disponibles en todos los portaaviones estadounidenses y uno francés. Hablamos sobre la situación con el reconocimiento aéreo y las posibles formas de resolverlo con más detalle anteriormente.

En general, hay algo en lo que pensar.

*Despegue corto y vertical*

Además, lo que está sucediendo en Ucrania nos hace mirar de nuevo las perspectivas de desarrollo de los aviones de combate rusos. Aprovechando su ventaja en armas de ataque, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en los primeros días de una operación militar especial destruyeron muchos aviones y vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos en tierra, y también dañaron aeródromos y pistas de aterrizaje. Se cree que incluso la transferencia de aviones de combate desde el extranjero a Kiev no ayudará, ya que simplemente no tendrán de dónde despegar ni dónde aterrizar.

De hecho, una colisión en un conflicto convencional con un enemigo con superioridad en armas de ataque supondrá la rápida destrucción de la infraestructura necesaria para el uso de aviones de combate. Sin embargo, hay algunas opciones.

Cuando las pistas de aterrizaje y las carreteras están dañadas, las capacidades de los aviones de despegue y aterrizaje verticales o cortos comienzan a verse muy diferentes. En la vida civil ordinaria, se los considera poco competitivos en comparación con los cazas de despegue y aterrizaje horizontales: su radio de combate y su carga útil son menores. Parecen aplicables solo en portaaviones ligeros y UDC. Sin embargo, en las condiciones de un conflicto armado similar al ucraniano, los combatientes del SKVVP bien podrían encontrar su lugar como combatientes de primera línea. Podían despegar desde trampolines de montaje rápido y aterrizar en pequeños parches. No tendrían que salvar distancias gigantescas, la diferencia en la cantidad de munición respecto a un caza convencional no sería tan significativa.

También discutimos en detalle anteriormente si Rusia necesita aviones multimodo capaces de despegar y aterrizar horizontalmente, verticalmente o en un patrón acortado . Probablemente, todavía sean necesarios en caso de que tenga que chocar directamente con los Estados Unidos y el bloque de la OTAN.

Autor: Serguéi Marchhetsky


----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Europa autosuficiente en alimentos usted esta desvariando y en cuanto a la agricultura los Sumerios-Acadios fueron los primeros en aplicar métodos complejos para poder satisfacer sus necesidades con la agricultura y ganadería para así crear las primeras ciudades, en tanto en Europa seguían siendo cuasi-nómadas.
> 
> Europa siempre ha dependido de la importación de alimentos, pregúnteselo usted a los griegos y romanos.



no te crea se improvisaban soluciones en Alemania por ejemplo después de la guerra de los 100 años se vendía carne humana en los mercados para comer y se permitió la poligamia, el I+D alemán es lo mas


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¿Alguien que traduzca esto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




2 de abril de 2022, 19:25
*El regimiento de propósito especial "SAFARI" comenzó a limpiar Bucha de saboteadores y cómplices de Rusia, - Policía nacional*
Los especialistas del Servicio de Eliminación de Artefactos Explosivos inspeccionan los lugares de crímenes de guerra de la Federación Rusa y confiscan explosivos y artefactos explosivos sin detonar.
Vera Perun , autora de noticias


Las fuerzas especiales comenzaron a limpiar la ciudad de Bucha en la región de Kiev, liberada por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, de saboteadores y cómplices de las tropas rusas.

Así lo informó la Policía Nacional.


“Actualmente, la ciudad cuenta con soldados del Regimiento de Propósito Especial de la Policía Nacional de Safari, que incluye representantes de unidades especiales de la policía, combatientes KORD y Thor, así como especialistas del Servicio de Explosivos”, dijo la agencia. 


La policía dijo que los especialistas del servicio de explosivos están inspeccionando los sitios de crímenes de guerra en Rusia, así como incautando explosivos y municiones que no detonaron. 
Los agentes de la ley dicen que están inspeccionando cada patio y refugio, comunicándose con los residentes y ayudándolos. "Los ciudadanos que han sobrevivido a los horrores de la ocupación están haciendo todo lo posible para ayudar a las fuerzas del orden público de la ciudad", - señaló la Policía Nacional.
Recordaremos, el día anterior, el alcalde de Bucha, Anatoly Fedoruk, grabó la dirección de video en la que informé que el 31 de marzo la ciudad fue liberada de los invasores rusos.

Lea las principales noticias de LB.ua en las redes sociales Facebook , Twitter y Telegram


----------



## Malevich (7 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Todos los bielorrusos nazis llevan bigote de maricones ositos?



2x1 desnazificación de Ucrania y Belarus.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (7 Abr 2022)

Como en Siria, poco a poco y sin pausa, basándose en los Kalibr…
MOSCÚ, 7 de abril. /TASS/. La fragata de la Flota del Mar Negro (BSF) golpeó las instalaciones militares de Ucrania con una ráfaga de misiles de crucero "Caliber". Así lo informó el jueves el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.


https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/14306769


----------



## vil. (7 Abr 2022)

El rublo está desatado desde ayer... qué está sucediendo???, ayer ya asomaba algo la patita y al final de la jornada inició una ronda de desmadre hacia abajo... ¿qué está aconteciendo realmente que no sabemos o vemos???

A 76 dólares ahora...

Lo advertí aquí... si el Rublo inicia una senda alcista y de manera sostenida en el tiempo; LA AMENAZA de esta guerra ya no es que EUROPA se vaya al guano, la AMENAZA es para el DOLAR...

Cuidado, que yo esto no lo veo, pero hay una sensación de fondo que, cual run-run, parece ir eclosionando... para que eso sucediese habría que ver el Rublo por debajo de los 50 dólares, queda mucho recorrido, pero CUIDADIN...

Lo he dicho y lo sigo diciendo, LA GUERRA le está yendo MUY BIEN a Rusia en los términos que se gana una guerra y esos mercados me temo que están viendo lo mismo que yo, es una sangría tanto para Europa, como me temo para EE.UU. si al final los resultados rusos se imponen, es decir, si consigue imponer el Rublo como moneda de comercio mundial, aún cuando sea sólo para intercambios rusos, cuidado eso abre la puerta a Arabia Saudí y a China y ENTONCES, tenemos una HECATOMBE del dolar...

Y en ese escenario o EE.UU. mueve el culo y cierra el espacio aereo Ucraniano... o tenemos TIEMPOS INTERESANTES y vamos a vivir la caída de un nuevo imperio, ya vivimos el de la URSS y ahora tocaría el del Tio Sam... pero CUIDADO que este es muy chungo y sobre todo amenaza en ESENCIA nuestro modo de vida y ME REFIERO a eso que denominamos OCCIDENTE, no deberíamos olvidar lo que les aconteció a los ciudadanos del Este... así que... 

Tema a seguir y... que nadie se le ocurra celebrar nada, porque nada hay que celebrar...


----------



## ProfeInsti (7 Abr 2022)

* ALEMANIA CONVICA UNA REUNIÓN INFORMAL DE MINISTROS DE LA OTAN EN MAYO PARA HABLAR DE UCRANIA. *


----------



## Alvin Red (7 Abr 2022)

*USD/RUB *76,4855 -3,2145(-4,03%)

Por ahora el dólar cayendo respecto al rublo.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)

Los buenos ataques quirúrgicos


----------



## Trajanillo (7 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Lo que la puja de pro-rusos, anti-rusos nos está impidiendo ver (tomado de *John Greer*)
> 
> _La gran pregunta de la geopolítica de principios del siglo XXI era si Rusia, con sus inmensos recursos de combustibles fósiles, minerales y agrícolas,* se alinearía con Europa o con la naciente Asia*. _​_Habría sido bastante fácil para Europa y los Estados Unidos haber llevado a Rusia a una estructura paneuropea de alianzas y relaciones económicas. _​_Todo lo que se habría requerido es una atención razonable a las preocupaciones rusas sobre la seguridad nacional y la voluntad de anteponer los objetivos a largo plazo a la especulación a corto plazo. _​_*Los líderes europeos y estadounidenses resultaron ser demasiado ineptos para dar esos simples pasos* y, como resultado, la pregunta se resolvió: *Rusia está girando hacia el este, lanzando su base de recursos y su apoyo político a China, India e Irán*. _​_*Eso no tenía que suceder, pero ya es demasiado tarde para cambiarlo*._​
> Mirando el "dedo" de cuántos tanques rusos quemaron los ucranianos y cuántas ciudades ucranianos tomaron los rusos, cuando lo que está ocurriendo ante nuestros ojos, es que acabamos de enviar, envuelto para regalo, la tecnología y recursos rusos a la órbita de Oriente. Esa es la "Luna".
> ...



Discrepo en algo de lo que dice ese señor, no se ha hecho porque EEUU no ha querido, ha sido EEUU quien ha echado a Rusia de Europa y ha sido Europa en su ceguera y seguidismo de los EEUU la que se ha suicidado.

Rusia siempre quiso mirar a Europa y no a Asia, pero mira a la fuerza ahorcan.


----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> ¿No se supone que se quiere la paz, que Ucrania sea libre? ¿A que viene este rollo de la OTAN de una guerra de años? Solo quieren quedarse las riquezas de Europa, Ucrania y Rusia para EEUU. Las 3 en 1, jugada maestra para quedarse con Europa casi totalmente - que ya la tenían a medias - .



USA ha entrado en modo forrest gump malvado hace tiempo y los políticos europitecus son del genero máxima sumisión, los españoles somos en la mayoría telediario dice la verdad adoremos al presidente Antonio, el frente jenarico de liberación resiste en todas las fronteras españolas, la llegada de ukras buenorras.

ha día de hoy no veo muchas venas hinchadas por la inflación veo cabreos estériles que no cristalizan en nada por miedo acojone y servilismo patrio.

solamente la ESO y otros planes de deseducacion nos han dejado una juventud idiota perdida y los adultos muchos se refugian en el alcohol y algunos en drojas se folla poco y mal y de pago.

solamente algunos foreros de burbuja resisten como los últimos de filipinas en este océano de manipulación, desinformación y robo descarado, pero somos pocos y los enemigos muchos sin duda caeremos pero con dignidad y hombría, los últimos españoles. 

a veces pienso que si nos nukean todo el pais nos hacen un favor porque esto va ser una larga dolorosa y lenta agonía


----------



## Trajanillo (7 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * ALEMANIA CONVICA UNA REUNIÓN INFORMAL DE MINISTROS DE LA OTAN EN MAYO PARA HABLAR DE UCRANIA. *



Sin prisas, que viene la Semana Santa y hay que irse de vacaciones.


----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Los buenos ataques quirúrgicos



ahí Paco el pocero tene un bissnes


----------



## amcxxl (7 Abr 2022)

Los ucros se quedan sin gasofa    


El rublo ruso se fortalece en más de un 5% frente al dólar estadounidense a 75,30 


El politólogo francés Emmanuel Leroy anunció el deseo de Occidente de destruir Rusia.


----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2022)

A la próxima Falsa Bandera más Salvaje es fácil ponerle fecha, la caída de Mariupol.

Y habrá varias dependiendo a quienes saquen de allí o lo vayan encontrando.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Poco a poco, siempre se acaba cogiendo al mentiroso y más si las mentiras son tan burdas.
> 
> Por ahora ya hay países europeos que están pasando del relato oficial y cuando vaya tocando al bolsillo más países se unirán, veremos si en Francia no se da un vuelco, ahí los pro-rusos son Le Pen, aquí son CUP, BNG y algunos de IU o Podemos, extraños compañeros de cama pero no hay nada más odioso que te mientan y te lo puedan mostrar.
> 
> Es una cuestión de tiempo.



ya pero ningún político pone en su programa que con el follaras mas aunque las de la CUPMONSTRUAL si quieren


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)

Mismo guión que con la mujer embarazada que al principio era una actriz pagada por la OTAN y estaba en un hospital que era una base militar y que se debía de bombardear. Para después de ser forzada a leer unos papeles rusos decir que era una admiradora de Putin y que allí no hubo ningún bombardeo.

Las versiones de los pro rusos cambian de una forma tan chapucera que resulta hasta kafkiano todo.


----------



## el ejpertoc (7 Abr 2022)

Herrera, al embajador ruso que afirma que lo ocurrido en Bucha es un montaje: "Es un crimen de guerra"


----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> El borracho de Johnson, va a acabar metiendo a UK en una guerra solo para que se deje de hablar de sus fiestas ilegales.
> Y vaya que lo ha conseguido, ya nadie se acuerda de eso



nosotros nos acordamos no nos mando el falcon y no nos invito además somos muy rencorosos y no le votaremos


----------



## pgas (7 Abr 2022)

No tengo ni idea de nada. dijo:


> Un artículo sobre la posible relación de Estados Unidos y Gran Bretaña con los movimientos nacionalistas y de extrema derecha de Ucrania.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nada de posible, la relación está más que probada, 









Cómo la CIA adquirió y financió el movimiento nacionalista ucraniano posterior a la Segunda Guerra Mundial


En la primera parte de esta serie Fact Checking the Fact Checkers, se planteó la pregunta de “¿por qué parece que en Ucrania hay tantos nazis hoy en




www.mentealternativa.com





incluso como dice @Penitenciagite!! en un post más adelante es frecuente que senadores gUSAnos se involucren como las puntas de lanza "diplomáticas" del estado profundo y los servicios de inteligencia






Spoiler: Ucrania y el Gran Israel






JEIL JAGGER!! dijo:


> No haber invadido un país hermano y bombardear escuelas, hospitales y viviendas...





El Marika Mau dijo:


> te ha faltado decir que han invadido su propio país para acusar a los rusos
> el palanganato esta abrevando sangre de inocentes como si fuera agua, espero que lo pageis



pronto este par de marranillos podrá aplicar su dilatada experiencia de sorbelefas sionazis para levantar en su imaginación el fracasado proyecto Zelenski-Gran Israel para Ucrania, cuyo modelo se basa sin duda en el genocidio del pueblo palestino


----------



## Trilobite (7 Abr 2022)

Yo cuando veo el video del ciclista de Bucha me acuerdo de las imágenes esas de las autoridades ucranianas repartiendo decenas de miles de armas a los civiles, convirtiendoles de facto en objetivos militares.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)

Este video es surrealista


----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2022)

Según el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación de Rusia, la aldea de Sladkoe, al sur de Novomikhaylovka, en cuya zona continúan los intensos combates, ha sido completamente despejada del enemigo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40470


----------



## alnitak (7 Abr 2022)

jajjajajajaa


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Mismo guión que con la mujer embarazada que al principio era una actriz pagada por la OTAN y estaba en un hospital que era una base militar y que se debía de bombardear. Para después de ser forzada a leer unos papeles rusos decir que era una admiradora de Putin y que allí no hubo ningún bombardeo.
> 
> Las versiones de los pro rusos cambian de una forma tan chapucera que resulta hasta kafkiano todo.




Y tenemos precedentes con los famosos cambios de versiones rusos:


----------



## Azrael_II (7 Abr 2022)

Muy importante y queda grabado, gracias a un forero que se ha dado cuenta


*1. En Irpin parece que los ucranianos hicieron una matanza, hay sangre muy fresca 

2. La fosa común no la hicieron los rusos , sino los ucranianos recogieron.Tiene lógica que la población local lo haga en la iglesia*




De Chapa de la Buena, post: 40086737, member: 9590

La ciudad es Irpin. No es Bucha. Lalo dice que está a 50km de kiev, pero son 25km.
Aquí un artículo que habla de ello. Y contiene otro video de Lalo Salazar relatando el mismo asesinato.








Encuentran civiles torturados en Ucrania; así lo reportó Lalo Salazar


Civiles ucranianos hallaron, mientras caminaban por la comunidad ucraniana de Irpin, a diversas personas asesinadas




noticieros.televisa.com




Parece que es de fecha 1-Abril. Los Ucranianos tomaron el control de Irpin el Martes 29. Tres días antes.
Las victimas son 3 hombres. *Atados de pies y manos. Los torturaron. Les cortaron las orejas y los dedos.*
En este video se vuelve a ver la sangre fresca en la entrada a la casa.
Dice Lalo que fuera de la casa hay un blindado ruso calcinado. Y que los Rusos acamparon en esa zona.
Y que estuvieron durante 4 semanas.

Si los Ucranianos tenían el control de Irpin el 29 de Marzo, y Lalo vio sangre fresca el día 1-Abril, (3 días después), y dice que habían sido asesinados "hoy", entonces claramente la matanza la han hecho los Ucranianos.

O bien los muertos son los soldados rusos.
O bien son civiles que cooperaron con los soldados rusos mientras éstos acamparon en las inmediaciones.
En el video de Lalo se ve que hay una moto en la entrada de la casa, los rusos no la robaron ni la rompieron.

Si los rusos estuvieron ahí acampados durante 4 semanas, no tiene sentido que maten a los civiles al marcharse. Y en cualquier caso se marcharon varios días antes y la sangre no estaría fresca.

De
Chapa de la Buena, post: 4008
Video de ayer de Lalo Salazar. Habla de la fosa común de Bucha. En el jardín trasero de la iglesia.
Contenía 230 cadáveres.

Inicialmente le dijeron a Lalo que los Rusos habían hecho la fosa para deshacerse clandestinamente de los cadáveres. Pero después el párroco le dijo a Lalo que no, que eran cadáveres que los Ucranianos habían recogido de todo Bucha y los habían metido en la fosa.

Minuto 2:25


En el minuto 4:15 Lalo dice que en Irpin él también vio soldados Rusos que habían sido mutilados y asesinados.




Minuto 8.32

Ver archivo adjunto 1015081


----------



## crocodile (7 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Cuando las tropas rusas regresen a Kiev nuevamente*
> 
> 
> "
> ...



Muy buena reflexión pero me temo que Putiniano no está por la labor.


----------



## arriondas (7 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> El rublo está desatado desde ayer... qué está sucediendo???, ayer ya asomaba algo la patita y al final de la jornada inició una ronda de desmadre hacia abajo... ¿qué está aconteciendo realmente que no sabemos o vemos???
> 
> A 76 dólares ahora...
> 
> ...



No es por nada, pero me da la sensación de que detrás de esto no están solamente Rusia o China. India, Pakistán, Irán, Arabia Saudí... también deben estar en el ajo. Y otros como Turquía a verlas venir, con sus dos barajas y listos para subirse al carro si tiene éxito.

Pues nada que celebrar, ya que el modelo occidental se sustenta en lo que se sustenta. Si cae, también arrastraría a España, que es un eslabón débil.


----------



## Billy Ray (7 Abr 2022)

el ejpertoc dijo:


> Herrera, al embajador ruso que afirma que lo ocurrido en Bucha es un montaje: "Es un crimen de guerra"



¿Sí, pero QUIEN lo ha cometido?

Con la matanza de Katyn se pasó mucho tiempo con la versión de que habian sido los nazis, yo estoy seguro de que fué la policia ucraniana. El mamporrero Herrera no le dirá nada de crímenes de guerra a ningún embajador ucraniano, ni de Bucha ni de otros muchos sitios.


----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2022)

La fragata rusa del proyecto 11356 ataca con misiles de crucero Calibre a los almacenes ucranianos de GSM

t.me/boris_rozhin/40472

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> En cuanto al tema de China, puede parecer offtopic pero a mi me parece significativo. De toda la vida del senyor en China los malos malosos de las peliculas de guerra han sido los japos, para encontrar peliculas con tematica de la guerra de Corea habia que retrotraerse a los anyos 60 y 70.
> 
> Pues bien en los ultimos anyos se han producido y estrenado tres peliculas que tratan sobre este conflicto, sin mayor justificacion ya que no estamos celebrando ningun aniversario de la misma.
> 
> ...



la segunda la he visto es impresionante y parece bastante cercana a lo que sucedió quitándole el factor de propaganda


----------



## Malevich (7 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No es por nada, pero me da la sensación de que detrás de esto no están solamente Rusia o China. India, Pakistán, Irán, Arabia Saudí... también deben estar en el ajo. Y otros como Turquía a verlas venir, con sus dos barajas y listos para subirse al carro si tiene éxito.
> 
> Pues nada que celebrar, ya que el modelo occidental se sustenta en lo que se sustenta. Si cae, también arrastraría a España, que es un eslabón débil.



Antes de eso reculan. Ya lo hicieron en Afganistán, y aquí no van a tardar 20 años.... Y ya colarán el relato


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (7 Abr 2022)

Poco a poco, la zona liberada de Mariupol, recupera la normalidad…toca reconstruir ya sin nazis en el medio estorbando…


----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Un post corto porque el clapham no tiene nada relevante que decir . Los hechos ( no las palabras ) le inducen a pensar que esta Guerra no es una Guerra normal y que tal vez , quizas , maybe sea todo un montaje y tanto Rusia como Occidente hayan pactado bajo cuerda el reparto de Ucrania y el temido y esperado reseat . La forma en que Rusia esta llevando esta Guerra es absurda e ilogica a menos que Occidente NO SEA el enemigo
> Demasiadas incongruencias . Si Rusia quisiera " desnazificar " Ucrania tendria que bombardear el OESTE , sobretodo Leopolis , que es el nido de los nazis . Pero no , el OESTE no ha sido tocado . Los nazis del OESTE tienen electricidad europea , calefaccion rusa , transporte , comida , conexiones ferroviarias y carreteras abiertas con la UE . La visita de los presidentes de Polonia , Chequia y Eslovenia confirma que Rusia y Occidente estan compinchados o El Zar es imbecil . Casi dos meses para tomar una put^%$a ciudad . Really ?
> El ridiculo de retirarse de Bucha es para vomitar . JOER ...eso hunde la moral de la tropa .
> El clapham prefiere pensar que esta es la opcion . Una especie de pacto Molotov - Ribbentrop para justificar el ucranicidio . Luego se inventa la amenaza de un meteorito gigante y adivinen quienes van a salvar al mundo ? los rusos y los yankees ...
> ...



por este post has perdido 666buchitos de café y cienes y cienes de tanks


----------



## Yomateix (7 Abr 2022)

_Uno que ya se ha cansado de los constantes insultos y faltas de respeto de Zelensky hacia todo país que no haga lo que el quiera cuando el quiera respecto a los Rusos. Si estas pidiendo ayuda no puedes ir insultando a un país tras otro como si te debiesen pleitesia....._


*Tensión diplomática entre Hungría y Ucrania por el vínculo ruso*, informa la corresponsal de _La Vanguardia _en Berlín, María-Paz López.

La tensión diplomática se ha instalado en las relaciones entre Rusia y Ucrania tras las alusiones negativas cruzadas entre sus respectivos gobernantes y los reproches de Kyiv al gobierno de Orbán por lo que consideran una postura favorable a Rusia.

El ministro de Exteriores húngaro, Péter Szijjártó, convocó ayer a la embajadora ucraniana en Budapest, Liubov Nepop, por lo que calificó de *declaraciones “inaceptables” e “insultantes” por parte de Ucrania y de su presidente, Volodímir Zelenski. *

_
Y mientras a seguir pidiendo más y más armas a una Otan a la que no perteneces y que no debería enviar armas a ningún país fuera de la Otan pero si ni la propia Otan cumple su propia normativa y la cambia cuando le interesa a EEUU como para fiarse llegado el momento._

*Ucrania pedirá hoy más armas a la OTAN.*

El ministro de Exteriores de Ucrania, Dmitro Kuleba, mantendrá este jueves reuniones con los aliados de la OTAN, en las que solicitará más armas para su país en pleno contexto bélico con Rusia. "Mi agenda es muy simple, solo hay tres asuntos en ella: *armas, armas y armas*", ha dicho a su llegada a la sede de la Alianza Atlántica.


----------



## Zhukov (7 Abr 2022)

Perdón por el retraso, ayer no hubo parte de guerra. Os copio el resumen de Cassad de ayer noche, no sé si estará. Lo amplío con mis comentarios

Brevemente sobre Ucrania. 04/06/2022

1.Mariupol.
Lucha por "Azovstal" y "Azovmash", avance al puerto marítimo de Mariupol. También continúan los enfrentamientos en la parte septentrional de la región oriental. En el puerto de Mariupol, el buque de control "Donbass" de la Armada ucraniana fue dañado.

Comentario: Esto ya es una operación de limpieza, quedan 3.000 nazis ucranianos, algunos han intentado escapar en pequeños grupos al oeste pero se encontraron con la fuerza de bloqueo rusa

2. Kherson-Nikolaev.
Las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF controlan Snegirevka, así como el área de Aleksandrovka. El enemigo no puede dirigir un ataque serio a Kherson desde el lado de Nikolaev. En el propio Nikolaev, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tienen graves pérdidas debido a los ataques. Desde el lado de Nikopol, el enemigo está tratando de romper en el área de Novovorontsovka.

Comentario: Hubo un pequeño avance aquí, en que los rusos conquistaron el segundo pueblo citado. Los ukros del suroeste no pueden salir mientras Rusia mantenga el bloqueo terrestre de Nikolayev. Al este los rusos no han seguido avanzando hacia el Dniéper ni al norte a Krivoy Rog. La guarnición ucraniana de Nikopol que ha quedado sobrepasada intenta contraatacar contra el flanco ruso.


3. Odessa.
Continúan los ataques casi diarios contra las instalaciones de almacenamiento de combustible. La ciudad continúa haciendo esfuerzos capacidad para prepararse para la defensa. El potencial de provocación con armas químicas también es alto. En la zona de Ochakov, según una serie de informes no confirmados, murieron mercenarios extranjeros y oficiales de la OTAN.

4. Zaporozhye.
En la línea Kamenskoye-Orekhov-Gulyaipole sin cambios. Hay muy poca información sobre la situación al este de Gulai-Pole. Es difícil determinar las zonas de control de las partes y los asentamientos ocupados.

5. Ugledar-Gran Novoselka.
No se han realizado progresos significativos en esta dirección. La lucha dura continúa.

Comentario: 4)esto es la parte oeste del frente de la estepa que va de Zaporozhe a Donetsk. Los rusos han progresado lenta pero constantemente desde el sur. Es evidente que los ukros están enviando refuerzos e intentando contraatacar para apuntalar el frente sur del saliente de Donbass. 5) es el sector central del frente que en sí es otro saliente, los ukros resisten en Ugledar pero han perdido pueblos al este y al oeste.


6. Marinka.
Las batallas de posición continúan en el área fortificada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Las tropas no pueden avanzar más allá del escorial, la colina de tierras y escombros.

Comentario: esta posición es el baluarte que sujeta todo el frente a Donetsk, es de una importancia vital y los ucranianos emplean muchas tropas y material en su defensa, las ruinas cambian de manos, hay avances y retrocesos, pero después de semanas los novorusos han consolidado la conquista de la mitad aproximadamente de la zona fortificada y la posición clave de la colina, es secundario que los ukros se aferren todavía a las trincheras del oeste del pueblo, quien controla el cono de tierra puede batir con su artillería y armas pesadas la carretera que sale de Donetsk al oeste y va a Zaporozhe


7. Avdeyevka.
Avdiivka en sí no ha cambiado. Al norte, después de la captura de Novobakhmutovka, las tropas se fijan allí y se preparan para avanzar cerca de la carretera Avdeevka-Konstantinovka. El avance a Nueva York aún no ha dado grandes resultados.

Comentario: Este es el sector Donetsk-Gorlovka. Avdeyevka está imposible de tomar, pero como Marinka, aferrarse a esta posición le cuesta caro a los ukros. Los novorusos han hecho avances, tenazmente disputados y tratan de flanquear Avdeveka

8. Lugansk.
Avance en Popasnaya, donde continúan los intensos combates callejeros. Además, los combates continúan en las afueras del sur de Rubizhne, a las que el enemigo sigue aferrado. También hay combates en las afueras de Severodonetsk.

Comentario: Más de lo mismo, parece que el enemigo se aferra a su línea fortificada en una rígida defensa lineal porque ante la supremacía aérea rusa no puede optar por una defensa en profundidad ni una retirada combatiendo. Hay miles de tropas empeñadas en defender esta línea y en los flancos del saliente apenas compañías y batallones. Teniendo en cuenta el desgaste sufrido y el constante martilleo de la artillería y la aviación, esta defensa fanática es más un síntoma de debilidad que de fortaleza. Hay muchos ejemplos así en las dos guerras mundiales, en cuanto se rompa el frente por algún punto no habrá reservas para tapar la brecha, ni capacidad para escapar de la bolsa.

9. Izyum.
La lucha va al sur y sureste de Kamenka en dirección a Barvenkovo y Slavyansk. El enemigoo pone una resistencia seria. Izyum en sí está bajo fuego de artillería y lanzacohetes ucranianos. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están tratando de evitar la acumulación de fuerzas en la cabeza de puente en expansión en la orilla sur del río Seversky Donets. El enemigo intensificó la evacuación de la población local en las regiones occidentales de la RPD y en la región de Dnipropetrovsk.

Comentario: Aquí es el punto más prometedor porque a diferencia del frente suroeste de Donetsk, aquí los rusos sí tienen fuerzas para una ruptura. Lo que les retarda, más que el enemigo, es el cuello de botella de Izyum. Están consolidando y expandiendo la cabeza de puente, pero síntoma de que las cosas van mal para los ucranianos es que ya están preparando posiciones a retaguardia en Dnipropetrovsk para mantener una línea de retirada a las fuerzas del saliente de Donbass. Por Zaporozhe, aunque mantengan el frente todavía lejos de la ciudad ya no pueden retirarse porque la carretera a Zaporozhe ya está batida por el fuego de artillería en dos puntos.

10. Kharkov-Sumy.
Sin cambios significativos. El enemigo espera en un futuro próximo intensificar las operaciones en la región de Jarkov. Se está llevando a cabo la evacuación de algunos distritos de la región de Kharkiv.

Comentario:

Las fuerzas retiradas de Kiev y Chernigov está claro que van a reforzar Izyum para la ruptura y apretar el cerco de Kharkov, acelerando el desgaste de la guarnición, que intenta reponer pérdidas reclutando en masa a la fuerza batallones de milicias territoriales. De media una plaza cercada puede resistir dos meses y ya llevan cinco semanas de cerco. 

Los refuerzos que han pasado por Crimea tendrán el objetivo de tomar Nikolayev, o al menos una cabeza de puente al otro lado del Bug Meridional para luego bloquear Odessa por tierra.

En cuanto se termine con la resistencia en Mariupol, quedarán libres varios miles de soldados y centenares de tanques, blindados y cañones para la ruptura del flanco sur del saliente de Donbass.

No se espera reacción del enemigo, todas las reservas están empeñadas en sostener el frente en los focos activos de lucha, y las fuerzas ucranianas no pueden salir del amparo de las ciudades ni desplazarse ni por carretera ni por ferrocarril bajo un acoso constante de la aviación y los helicópteros rusos


----------



## Billy Ray (7 Abr 2022)

Valores occidentales.

Cultura europea.

Gobierno de España.


----------



## Bishop (7 Abr 2022)

Que el forero al que aludes tenga sus puntos raros y se le vaya la castaña más de una vez (y más de dos), no lo voy a poner en duda. De la misma manera que también en ocasiones postee de manera razonable. Ahora bien, que vengas a acusar al alguien de bot con tus estadísticas...

 

Como mínimo es un poco chocante. Aunque bueno, hay casos peores y mucho más claros. Y por parte de los dos bandos, ¿eh? Las cosas como son.

Respecto al tema en cuestión, no sé si quebrar a medio y largo plazo, pero ¿acaso no es cierto que la economía alemana sufriría una barbaridad si perdiera el gas ruso? O nos sacamos alguna carta de la manga en forma de recuperar otras fuentes de energía ahora denostadas y/o sacar algunas del cajón donde estén guardadas o sin energía (barata) no se produce una mierda (competitivamente). Y si no se produce ni se venden materias primas, o te montas un tinglado bien tejido de venta de servicios realmente estable y sólido, o ya sabes qué va a pasar a largo plazo.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)

Los rusos y sus cosas


----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Espérate dentro de 3 meses si esto no para… será el sálvese quien pueda. Los flojitos habitantes de la decadente europa no estan preparados para pasarlas medio mal, ya no digamos canutas…



me podrías explicar el panorama en toda su crudeza es para ir mentalizándome


----------



## Bartleby (7 Abr 2022)

Si ese gato hablase.....


----------



## poppom (7 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Opinión*
> 
> La guerra se esta moviendo en 3 flancos.
> 
> ...



No estoy de acuerdo con el propagandístico.
El ánimo popular incluso se ha agravado tras Bucha.
Al menos es lo que noto en mi entorno que es buen indicador del sentir popular hezpañol.
Ese frente está perdido para Rusia.
Lo del económico era esperable, el rublo campeonando pero es que se compara con el infecto dólar.
El tema militar es difícil saber entre tanta fake news que mierdas pasa.


----------



## Billy Ray (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## vettonio (7 Abr 2022)

Señores, en un principio, no entendía el titular. Ojiplático me he quedado.

Visto el nivel, les recomendaría la adquisición de algún atlas en papel de la zona.

Ya tienen lectura para esta Semana Santa.

Berlanga, llévame pronto.

*NIUS
El Ministerio de Defensa compra las 'obras completas' sobre Vladimir Putin en plena guerra con Ucrania*


Daniel Montero
07/04/2022 05:00h.



*Entre los 12 títulos están “En la cabeza de Vladimir Putin”, ”Los hombres de Putin: Cómo el KGB se apoderó de Rusia y se enfrentó a occidente” o “Sistema mediático y propaganda en la Rusia de Putin”*
*La Subdirección General de Servicios Económicos y Pagadurías licitó el contrato el pasado 22 de marzo*
En total, Defensa compró ese día 29 libros, de los que 12 versan únicamente sobre Rusia, Ucrania, y en especial sobre la figura del presidente ruso Vladimir Putin, en su mayoría con una mirada crítica, con obras que le tachan de dictador y le acusan de haberse apropiado del país junto con otros compañeros de la extinta KGB para su propio beneficio.


El primero de ellos, titulado *En la cabeza de Vladimir Putin*, del autor francés* Michel Eltchaninoff*, editor jefe de la revista *Philosophie Magazine* y especialista en historia del pensamiento ruso, trata sobre la filosofía que esconden los actos del actual presidente ruso y el andamiaje de pensamiento que ayuda a entender sus comportamientos. El segundo,* El nuevo Zar: Ascenso y reinado de Vladímir Putin*, es una obra de investigación firmada por el periodista de The New York Times *Steven Lee Meyers*, corresponsal del diario de EEUU en China, que analiza las reformas que Putin ha realizado dentro de Rusia para fidelizar a la población del país frente a sus decisiones, por polémicas que sean.
Defensa ha comprado también *Los hombres de Putin: Cómo el KGB se apoderó de Rusia y se enfrentó a occidente*, de *Catherine Belton*, corresponsal en Moscú del *Financial Times*. La investigación de Belton se centra mucho en cómo Putin alcanzó el poder económico por medio de la presión y la extorsión a empresas privadas para que quedaran bajo el control de su círculo más cercano, generando así según la autora una nueva oligarquía en el país que comía de su mano.
PUBLICIDAD

Además, el Centro de Datos de Defensa busca *Putin`s Russia: The Rise of a Dictator,* de Darryl Cunningham, escritor y dibujante británico, *El rastro de los rusos muertos*, del periodista Vicente Vallés, *The Plot to Destroy Democracy*, que lleva el subtítulo “Cómo Putin y sus espías están socavando a Estados Unidos y desmantelando a Occidente”, escrito por un experto en Inteligencia estadounidense llamado Malcolm W. Nance, *Rusia en el Siglo XXI: Oportunidades perdidas* del historiador y político argentino Marano Caucino, *Sistema mediático y propaganda en la Rusia de Putin*, de *Miguel Vázque Liñan*, doctor en Ciencias de la Información y especializado en teoría e historia de la propaganda o *Vladimir Putin: La biografía.*
Además, Defensa compró también varios libros de geopolítica sobre el conflicto entre Ucrania y Rusia: *The Ukraine crisis: Ukraine´s and Russia´s Civil Divorce and the Uncivil War*, Ucrania, entre Rusia y Occidente. Crónica de un conflicto, de Ana Lázaro Bosch o De la Guerra Fría a la caída del Muro.


----------



## Malevich (7 Abr 2022)

Nikolayev. Como Kiev y no Kyiv y Jarkov y no Kharkiv....


----------



## el ejpertoc (7 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Sí, pero QUIEN lo ha cometido?
> 
> Con la matanza de Katyn se pasó mucho tiempo con la versión de que habian sido los nazis, yo estoy seguro de que fué la policia ucraniana. El mamporrero Herrera no le dirá nada de crímenes de guerra a ningún embajador ucraniano, ni de Bucha ni de otros muchos sitios.



Por eso en las televisiones deberían de dejar de batir tanto gente a favor de Ucrania como gente a favor de Rusia para que cada uno argumente lo suyo y aporte las pruebas


----------



## BHAN83 (7 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



No me creo nada sin pruebas, sea del bando que sea.

Si ambos bandos son capaces de matar, mas lo son de mentir, escenificar e inventar.

Los testimonios de Ucranianos valen cero.


----------



## Impresionante (7 Abr 2022)

. Rusia prohíbe a Google mostrar su publicidad y le obliga a informar a los usuarios de que viola la legislación del país


----------



## Don Meliton (7 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Pero señor esos orcorrusos murieron por culpa de Vladolf Putler el fue quien inicio el conflicto sin necesidad de hacerlo, eliminar Orcorrruso al norte de Kiev fue efectivo anunciaron la "Reducción" de sus fuerzas....
> 
> ¿ Putler inicia la guerra y ahora "occidente" tiene la culpa de los muertos ?
> 
> ...



Eres un enfermo y no aportas nada al hilo.


----------



## Minsky Moment (7 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Hay algún testimonio de testigos, lo he visto en algún medio occidental estandar, nada de prorruso, que dicen que había como dos tipos de soldados pretendidamente rusos, los que cometían las atrocidades llevaban otro tipo de equipamiento y eran como muy profesionales y decididos, o algo así. En serio, juro que lo he leído, no puedo recopilar el enlace porque me he dado una vuelta por todo lo que se estaba diciendo sobre Bucha en muchos medios y no lo he guardado, no le he dado importancia, pero luego me ha empezado a encajar. Si lo vuelvo a ver lo posteo.



Lo he encontrado. Dice la testigo que al principio había soldados rusos jóvenes, pero que los problemas comenzaron cuando llegaron otros más mayores, de más de 40 años, que eran crueles y maltrataron a todo el mundo, con uniformes distintos, negros y verde oscuro. Habla de soldados rusos "buenos" y "malos", literalmente según el artículo, los segundos esos de negro, "rudos", se puede interpretar por el artículo, que está redactado de aquella manera, que estos son los que impusieron a las mujeres no salir de casa, etc. A saber lo que son esos de negro:









El impactante testimonio de una sobreviviente de la masacre en Ucrania (FOTOS SENSIBLES)


El pasado fin de semana, Kiev, Ucrania quedó totalmente liberada de la ocupación de tropas rusas, pero cientos de cadáveres fueron encontrados por los soldados ucranianos en las calles de Bucha. En esta localidad se vivió una verdadera masacre. Las fuerzas rusas han sido expulsadas de Irpin...




quenoticias.com





El artículo no es en absoluto prorruso, de hecho la argumentación que sigue a ese testimonio va en el sentido de cargar lo de Bucha a Rusia.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## vil. (7 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Lo que la puja de pro-rusos, anti-rusos nos está impidiendo ver (tomado de *John Greer*)
> 
> _La gran pregunta de la geopolítica de principios del siglo XXI era si Rusia, con sus inmensos recursos de combustibles fósiles, minerales y agrícolas,* se alinearía con Europa o con la naciente Asia*. _​_Habría sido bastante fácil para Europa y los Estados Unidos haber llevado a Rusia a una estructura paneuropea de alianzas y relaciones económicas. _​_Todo lo que se habría requerido es una atención razonable a las preocupaciones rusas sobre la seguridad nacional y la voluntad de anteponer los objetivos a largo plazo a la especulación a corto plazo. _​_*Los líderes europeos y estadounidenses resultaron ser demasiado ineptos para dar esos simples pasos* y, como resultado, la pregunta se resolvió: *Rusia está girando hacia el este, lanzando su base de recursos y su apoyo político a China, India e Irán*. _​_*Eso no tenía que suceder, pero ya es demasiado tarde para cambiarlo*._​...




Esa visión es demasiado simplista... 

El problema de Europa fue NABUCO, que era la forma de que Rusia diese garantias a Europa...

El problema de NABUCO para Rusia era que Europa jamás dió garantías a Rusia, aún al contrario amplió el escenario OTAN...

Pero el problema mayor de todos era el Tio Sam y es que de permitir NABUCO sin OTAN, hubiese sido un Tio Sam sin DOLAR...

Ahora bien, para que hubiese un DOLAR QUE TUVIESE UNA OTAN era preciso la globalización financiera que permitía inmensas inyecciones de capital con retornos inmensos VÍA INTERESES y VÍA RUTAS COMERCIALES A LA PAR QUE COMERCIO y eso ERA CHINA...

y TODO esto que te cuento es aún simplista... habría que hablar de la proyección de poder y zonas... y...

Unas cosas no son sin las otras... al final lo uno conlleva lo otro y...

Hubo una ventana de oportunidad con la crisis del ladrillo, o mejor la hubo con la caída del muro, pero... el Tio Sam vive en un globo financiero artificial de condiciones inimaginables y cualquier consideración que tome como base su reestructuración es algo inimaginable en términos humanos y realistas o al menos que los humanos hayamos ni imaginado...

Al final es cobardía... tú imagina un presidente del Tio Sam intentando llevar a cabo tal reestructuración económica... UN LOCO... un Trump... pero se precisaría un cuerdo, alguien con alma, sentido de nación, de país, un LIDER... desgraciadamente el mundo de las finanzas, que es el que prevalece en el Tio Sam (Elon Musk es un claro ejemplo) sólo crea twiteros como Elon... que sólo de imaginar que para la conquista de Marte tenga tanta capacidad como para producir sus coches, en fin...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (7 Abr 2022)

En estas guerras asimétricas, ahora se vislumbra una nueva en el horizonte…Argelia se prepara para algo…eso ya está claro…








L'armée russe prévoit des exercices conjoints avec l'Algérie


Au lendemain de cette visite de Lamamra à Moscou, le média Russia Today (RT), qui cite le un communiqué de presse de la région militaire Sud de l’armée russe,




observalgerie.com





Sería un nuevo frente entre la OTAN y los asiáticos, y esta vez ya muy cerca de casa…

Será en octubre…y nos quedaremos sin gas…


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Abr 2022)

Un video publicado en línea el lunes y verificado por The Times parece mostrar a soldados ucranianos matando a tropas rusas capturadas fuera de una aldea al oeste de Kiev en o alrededor del 30 de marzo, mientras los rusos se retiraban. Voy a hilvanar algunos hallazgos aquí: nytimes.com/live/2022/04/0… hilo


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Zhukov (7 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Según el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación de Rusia, la aldea de Sladkoe, al sur de Novomikhaylovka, en cuya zona continúan los intensos combates, ha sido completamente despejada del enemigo.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/40470
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1016153





Gracias por confirmarlo, pero estos pueblos no signfican nada si no pones un mapa ampliado que explique dónde está ese pueblo y por qué es significativo. Ahora que me fijo se ven Elenovka, Dokuchayevsk al este y al oeste la posición clave de Ugledar

Me parece que esta aldea ya había sido tomada o atacada hace días y los ukros contraatacaron y por fin está en manos de los novorusos.


Confirma lo que ya sospechaba y he escrito en mi comentario que acabo de escribir. En vez de ser un avance en un frente continuo alineado, se ha desarrollado un saliente.

Los ucros resisten en Ugledar que es la punta de un triángulo cuya base estará en la siguiente línea de pueblos y lagos el central de los cuales es Konstantinovka (hay varias, lo que induce a confusión). En vez de asaltar pueblos fortificados, los rusos y novorusos buscan puntos débiles y así flanquean los sitios donde el enemigo se resiste para batirlos con fuego cruzado y que tengan que retirarse por ser insostenible la posición.

Claro que lo mejor sería concentrar fuerzas para una ruptura y explotación, pero todavía no hay fuerzas para ello.


EDITO:

Aquí con más detalle





__





Cargando…






topwar.ru






El avance también es significativo porque todos los puntos de la línea defensiva están entrelazados. Ahora desde aquí pueden batir Marinka en enfilada. 

El frente suroeste de Donetsk está cada vez más amenazado. Sólo falta un empujón poderoso y se viene abajo.


----------



## Ultimate (7 Abr 2022)

The Dog That Ain't Barking in Ukraine - A Son of the New American Revolution


Remember when UK Defense sources were predicting Russia would be finished in 14 days? This was back on March 23: Russian forces may only be able to sustain full fighting...




sonar21.com





*El perro que no ladra en Ucrania*
_6 abril 2022por Larry Johnson 

¿Recuerdas cuando las fuentes de defensa del Reino Unido predijeron que Rusia estaría terminada en 14 días? Esto fue el 23 de marzo :

Es posible que las fuerzas rusas solo puedan mantener la capacidad de combate total durante otros 'diez a 14' días, indicaron anoche fuentes de defensa del Reino Unido, después de lo cual los hombres de Putin lucharán por mantener el terreno que ya han capturado de las tropas ucranianas._


> _Fuentes de defensa del Reino Unido dicen que Kiev tiene a Moscú "en fuga" y que el ejército ruso podría estar a solo dos semanas del "punto culminante", después de lo cual "la fuerza de la resistencia de Ucrania debería ser mayor que la fuerza de ataque de Rusia". Los avances en Ucrania ya se han detenido debido a que la mano de obra de Moscú se está agotando._



_Parece que el general Milley, presidente del Estado Mayor Conjunto, no recibió el memorándum. Le contó a la Cámara de Representantes una historia diferente esta semana :_



> _Todavía es un poco pronto. A pesar de que llevamos más de un mes en la guerra, queda gran parte de la guerra terrestre en Ucrania”, agregó. “Pero creo que este es un conflicto muy prolongado, y creo que al menos se mide en años. No sé sobre una década, pero al menos años seguro._




_En otras palabras, nadie sabe cuánto tiempo. Admito que no fui un buen profeta. Fui demasiado optimista al principio. Asumí que Rusia lanzó su "operación especial" con más tropas de las que realmente hizo. Entonces, yo también me he equivocado. Me costó un poco darme cuenta de que el plan de Rusia no era proceder de forma convencional ocupando ciudades. Finalmente escuché las palabras de Putin y acepté su opinión de que el objetivo es la desmilitarización de Ucrania y la eliminación de la minoría nazi que ejerce demasiado poder sobre un gobierno débil.

Lo que me lleva a la analogía de mi perro. Si le dicen que hay un perro feroz en una casa y no escucha ningún ladrido, incluso después de golpear la puerta, se enfrenta a una serie de posibilidades:_

_No hay perro._
_El perro tiene el sueño profundo._
_El perro no está en casa, pero volverá pronto._
_Los que están en Occidente están recibiendo un suministro diario de informes sin aliento sobre el feroz perro ucraniano que está atacando a los rusos, pero no escucho ni veo ninguna evidencia del gran ladrido. ¿No hay perro? ¿Están durmiendo los ucranianos? ¿O están esperando su momento? Considera lo siguiente:_


_Hordas de periodistas occidentales fueron conducidos a Bucha para registrar los horrores de una supuesta atrocidad rusa, pero no he visto a ninguno de esos periodistas en primera línea con los ucranianos que en realidad están luchando contra los rusos._
_Rusia ha atacado docenas de aeródromos, bases militares y depósitos de suministros con misiles de crucero lanzados desde el aire y otros misiles hipersónicos basados en tierra, pero los reporteros occidentales guardan silencio._
_Rusia tiene el control de la mayor parte de Mariupol y solo los reporteros incrustados en Rusia informan (y lo hacen desde el frente)._
_La supuesta atrocidad descubierta en Mariupol no se informó hasta el 2 de abril, pero supuestamente se llevó a cabo en las dos semanas anteriores. ¿Por qué la inteligencia estadounidense no informó sobre nada de esto antes del 2? Los EE. UU. tienen excelentes capacidades con satélites aéreos para capturar la acción en el suelo. También puede interceptar comunicaciones militares rusas, como órdenes de ejecutar a civiles o limpiar una ciudad. ¿Crees que el General Milley y su equipo de prensa habrían dudado en hacer sonar ese tambor propagandístico? Ese es un perro que no ladró._
_También vale la pena señalar que las ciudades suburbanas que rodean a Kiev, supuestamente recuperadas de los rusos, no mostraban montañas de armaduras rusas destrozadas o rusos muertos esparcidos por el paisaje._
_Hemos visto imágenes brutales de fuerzas ucranianas asesinando a cautivos rusos. Fue tan malo que incluso los funcionarios ucranianos tuvieron que ir a la televisión para denunciar las acciones._

_Una cosa sería tener un apagón de noticias, especialmente del lado ucraniano, si las redes de energía eléctrica que iluminan el país fueran borradas. Ellos no son. Las luces siguen encendidas. Internet todavía está en funcionamiento y aparece en la mayor parte del país. Si los ucranianos estuvieran pisoteando las unidades rusas armadas y blindadas, esperaría un tuit o dos de los no combatientes en el área. Pero no escuchamos nada de eso.

No se puede ignorar la destrucción de los depósitos de petróleo alrededor de Ucrania por parte de los rusos. Esos ataques significan que la capacidad de Ucrania para enviar combustible se ve gravemente degradada. Si hay combustible, los ucranianos se enfrentan a la abrumadora tarea de intentar llevárselo al ejército ahora atrapado en el Donbas. El control virtual del aire por parte de Rusia les da a los rusos una ventaja decisiva al poder destruir las columnas de reabastecimiento.

Los alimentos, el combustible y las municiones para las armas son fundamentales para que un ejército siga siendo una fuerza de combate viable en el campo. Este es otro perro que no escucho ladrar. No hemos visto evidencia de que Ucrania haya podido reabastecer al ejército empantanado y en peligro de ser rodeado por los rusos. Si los ucranianos pueden lograr un milagro de reabastecimiento, entonces podrían tener la oportunidad de retrasar o incluso derrotar la intención de Rusia de asegurar la región.


Pero Ucrania tiene un problema mayor. El control de Rusia de la costa sur de Ucrania significa que no habrá más importaciones ni exportaciones :_



> _Ucrania es uno de los principales exportadores de cereales del mundo y carga buques portacontenedores que transportan el 12 % del suministro mundial de trigo y el 16 % de su maíz._



_Ese negocio se realiza en el futuro previsible. Y los agricultores ucranianos no van a los campos a sembrar. El ejército ucraniano ha colocado minas explosivas en muchos de ellos. Los convoyes de camiones y vagones de ferrocarril que van a Polonia no pueden compensar la pérdida de los portacontenedores que navegan desde Odessa y Mariupol.

Luego está el lado de importación de la repisa. Aquí están las diez principales importaciones de Ucrania:_


_Combustibles minerales, incluido el petróleo: 7.800 millones de dólares EE.UU. (14,4% del total de las importaciones)_
_Maquinaria, incluidas computadoras: $ 6.1 mil millones (11.3%)_
_Vehículos: $ 5.5 mil millones (10.2%)_
_Maquinaria eléctrica, equipo: $ 5.4 mil millones (9.9%)_
_Productos farmacéuticos: $2520 millones (4,7 %)_
_Plásticos, artículos de plástico: $ 2.48 mil millones (4.6%)_
_Otros productos químicos: $ 1.3 mil millones (2.5%)_
_Aparatos ópticos, técnicos y médicos: 1.200 millones de dólares (2,3 %)_
_Hierro, acero: $ 1 mil millones (1.9%)_
_Caucho, artículos de caucho: $927,6 millones (1,7%)_

_Los puertos no están abiertos para los negocios y Ucrania ya no tiene una Armada. Por lo tanto, Ucrania no tiene forma de desalojar el dominio absoluto de Rusia sobre sus ciudades portuarias a menos que la OTAN decida intervenir. Esto significa nada menos que una devastación económica para Ucrania.

Compare las declaraciones histéricas de Zelensky de Ucrania con el silencio estoico de Putin. No he visto evidencia de que Putin esté entrando en pánico. Él no es el que ruega la intervención militar occidental sin tener en cuenta las implicaciones de esa solicitud para la supervivencia misma de su gobierno. A pesar de los acalorados y beligerantes desvaríos del senil Joe Biden, los comandantes militares de EE. UU. y la OTAN parecen entender que Rusia habla muy en serio acerca de atacar a cualquier avión, tanque o tropa occidental que se atreva a aventurarse en Ucrania. Cruzar esa línea pone en juego las armas nucleares.

El general Milley está equivocado. Esto no va a llevar años. Ucrania no tiene los medios económicos para sobrevivir incluso si hay un estancamiento militar en el Este. Supongo que Milley estaba demasiado ocupada estudiando pronombres para tomarse el tiempo de considerar el desastre económico que enfrenta Ucrania. En seis meses, si dura tanto, Zelensky no estará pidiendo balas. Él querrá pan.

._


----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Lo que la puja de pro-rusos, anti-rusos nos está impidiendo ver (tomado de *John Greer*)
> 
> _La gran pregunta de la geopolítica de principios del siglo XXI era si Rusia, con sus inmensos recursos de combustibles fósiles, minerales y agrícolas,* se alinearía con Europa o con la naciente Asia*. _​_Habría sido bastante fácil para Europa y los Estados Unidos haber llevado a Rusia a una estructura paneuropea de alianzas y relaciones económicas. _​_Todo lo que se habría requerido es una atención razonable a las preocupaciones rusas sobre la seguridad nacional y la voluntad de anteponer los objetivos a largo plazo a la especulación a corto plazo. _​_*Los líderes europeos y estadounidenses resultaron ser demasiado ineptos para dar esos simples pasos* y, como resultado, la pregunta se resolvió: *Rusia está girando hacia el este, lanzando su base de recursos y su apoyo político a China, India e Irán*. _​_*Eso no tenía que suceder, pero ya es demasiado tarde para cambiarlo*._​
> Mirando el "dedo" de cuántos tanques rusos quemaron los ucranianos y cuántas ciudades ucranianos tomaron los rusos, cuando lo que está ocurriendo ante nuestros ojos, es que acabamos de enviar, envuelto para regalo, la tecnología y recursos rusos a la órbita de Oriente. Esa es la "Luna".
> ...



lo que nos lleva al meollo del asunto que vedette o mujer sexy argentina es la que te trae loco, no me me vale tu mujer tiene que ser famosa y con foto


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (7 Abr 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> No me creo nada sin pruebas, sea del bando que sea.
> 
> Si ambos bandos son capaces de matar, mas lo son de mentir, escenificar e inventar.
> 
> Los testimonios de Ucranianos valen cero.



Entonces recurra usted a los "expertos"...las televisiones están repletas.


----------



## Don Meliton (7 Abr 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> sabeis si se pueden encontrar para descarga (aunque haya que tirar de subs)?



El sacrificio esta enterita en Youtube

The Sacrifice 2020 Full Movie [Action Movie] - YouTube 

La batalla del lago Changjing se puede encontrar tirando de yandex, este enlace parece que funciona.

The Battle at Lake Changjin (2021) | 123Movies - Movies and Series (0123movies.click) 

Ambas traen subtitulos en ingles incrustados


----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> El rublo está desatado desde ayer... qué está sucediendo???, ayer ya asomaba algo la patita y al final de la jornada inició una ronda de desmadre hacia abajo... ¿qué está aconteciendo realmente que no sabemos o vemos???
> 
> A 76 dólares ahora...
> 
> ...



y el bitcoin ethereun y demás cayendo en picado


----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> El sacrificio esta enterita en Youtube
> 
> The Sacrifice 2020 Full Movie [Action Movie] - YouTube
> 
> ...



la de francotiradores por donde anda?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (7 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> y el bitcoin ethereun y demás cayendo en picado



Algo raro pasa…no es ya normal esto…dólar-rublo.…


----------



## vil. (7 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No es por nada, pero me da la sensación de que detrás de esto no están solamente Rusia o China. India, Pakistán, Irán, Arabia Saudí... también deben estar en el ajo. Y otros como Turquía a verlas venir, con sus dos barajas y listos para subirse al carro si tiene éxito.
> 
> Pues nada que celebrar, ya que el modelo occidental se sustenta en lo que se sustenta. Si cae, también arrastraría a España, que es un eslabón débil.



Detrás de todo esto lo que está es la estupidez... y eso es lo más trágico del mundo... 

Mira EE.UU. no puede permitir, para que sigan las cosas como estaban que NINGUN país osase el retarlos... quienes lo hicieron fueron defenestrados... pero... pero... hay niveles que no debes permitir que escalen en esencia las situaciones... lo de Ucrania es un drama... Rusia no sólo ha desafiado al Tio Sam, ADEMAS le está ganando en su terreno, en el de las FINANZAS y eso ya no es simplemente una desafío, es SIMPLEMENTE HACER notar la desnudez del Tio Sam...

La elección de Biden es como para que quienes lo pemitieron en EE.UU. se peguen un tiro... ahí tendrían que aprender de los japoneses y chinos... qué cohones esperaban, tirar bombas nucelares, qué esperaban que PUTIN permitiese que en el término de apenas 20 años Rusia no usase su capacidad para verse humillada nuevamente... es que...

Jugaron al perro loco copiando a Israel... pero... pero... Israel juega al perro loco con Rusia o CHina o EE.UU.???'; no hoder no, se juegan los juegos en función de las realidades... 

Lo que ya es un cachondeo de INEPTITUD es que alguien te diga que UCRANIA va a ser un nuevo AFGANISTAN para Rusia... pero qué ceguera te hace ver a los UCRANIANOS andando por la campiña ucraniana a patas, o en burros o descalzos o descamisados y comiendo raciones de sobrevivencia mientra alegremente bailan... como HODER puedes decir que un UCRANIANO va a estar preparado para semejante chorrada...

En fin, estupidez...


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (7 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Lo que la puja de pro-rusos, anti-rusos nos está impidiendo ver (tomado de *John Greer*)
> 
> _La gran pregunta de la geopolítica de principios del siglo XXI era si Rusia, con sus inmensos recursos de combustibles fósiles, minerales y agrícolas,* se alinearía con Europa o con la naciente Asia*. _​_Habría sido bastante fácil para Europa y los Estados Unidos haber llevado a Rusia a una estructura paneuropea de alianzas y relaciones económicas. _​_Todo lo que se habría requerido es una atención razonable a las preocupaciones rusas sobre la seguridad nacional y la voluntad de anteponer los objetivos a largo plazo a la especulación a corto plazo. _​_*Los líderes europeos y estadounidenses resultaron ser demasiado ineptos para dar esos simples pasos* y, como resultado, la pregunta se resolvió: *Rusia está girando hacia el este, lanzando su base de recursos y su apoyo político a China, India e Irán*. _​_*Eso no tenía que suceder, pero ya es demasiado tarde para cambiarlo*._​
> Mirando el "dedo" de cuántos tanques rusos quemaron los ucranianos y cuántas ciudades ucranianos tomaron los rusos, cuando lo que está ocurriendo ante nuestros ojos, es que acabamos de enviar, envuelto para regalo, la tecnología y recursos rusos a la órbita de Oriente. Esa es la "Luna".
> ...



Es que esto es lo que llevamos algunos diciendo desde el primer día. Que Ucrania tenía que haber sido un puente entre Rusia y Europa. Nos complementamos muy bien, y desde hacía tiempo apuntaba a que ellos se sentían más europeos que asiáticos. Pero eso va en contra de los intereses de USA. ¿Una alianza Rusia-Europa? Eso hubiera dejado a USA como segunda potencia. Si te fijas, desde el Maidán, quien ha metido mano ha sido USA. Algunos han olvidado ya lo de 'Fuck the EU' de la congresista americana.

Y es por eso que ahora tenemos un problemón. El mundo ya ha cambiado, y más cuando han hecho la cagada de usar el dólar y el euro como arma (al bloquear los depósitos de Rusia). No hay vuelta atrás y estamos jodidos. Como dije en un post hace semanas, mira qué países tienen las materias primas básicas. Todos tenemos buena tecnología (USA y Europa algo mejor), pero sólo el bloque China-Rusia-India-etc tiene recursos naturales. ¿Puedes construir un avión de última generación sin titanio y tierras raras? No. Pues ahí lo tienes.


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (7 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Algo raro pasa…no es ya normal esto…dólar-rublo.…
> Ver archivo adjunto 1016202



Pasa que en el momento que Rusia dice que a pagar y comerciar en rublos y monedas no-OTAN, el resto de monedas se revaloriza porque más gente las necesita. Y lo que nos queda por ver... Ahora bien, como no se anden con ojo, lo mismo el rublo se pone demasiado fuerte y tienen problemas para exportar. Menudo tiro en el pie sería eso. Pero si controlan eso bien, cuidado...


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Abr 2022)

Gitano.


----------



## pemebe (7 Abr 2022)

Yo no se si es verdad o no. 

Pero lo que es cierto de Bucha de un canal prTAN (que se ve en todos sus videos) que se les escapa.

Tres días después de que los rusos dejaran Bucha, 
Dos días despues de que el alcalde de Bucha dijeran que los Ucranianos habian liberado Bucha
Un dia despues de la limpieza del SBU de Bucha.

Un periodista mejicano Lalo Salazar recorre una zona de combate en Kiev, Ucrania y encuentra los rastros de civiles torturados.



*"Caray, caray: Sangre fresca"*(en ese momento cortan el video y sale el presentador desde Mejico diciendo si estaban los ucranianos determinando si hubo ejecucion de civiles), Se puede ver en el video sangre roja en el suelo.

"*estan los civiles, están tapados, vamos a hacer una toma rapida*, *Raimundo este.. parece que fueron asesinados el dia de hoy"* (no se ve).

Es evidente que al menos ese no lo torturaron y mataron los rusos.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (7 Abr 2022)

*El correo, ese periódico al servicio del poder global no se corta un poco. Están desatados....despues d ela pandemia ahora van sin control.*



AFP

*Rusia ordena quemar los cadáveres que deja a su paso para destruir las pruebas de sus crímenes









elcorreo.com | Bizkaia | diario con las últimas noticias, fotos y vídeos de Bizkaia


Últimas noticias de Bizkaia con la más completa actualidad informativa de Bizkaia con fotos, videos, ocio y deporte.




www.elcorreo.com




*


----------



## Billy Ray (7 Abr 2022)

¿Alguien por aquí jugó a los Close Combat?.


----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Esa visión es demasiado simplista...
> 
> El problema de Europa fue NABUCO, que era la forma de que Rusia diese garantias a Europa...
> 
> ...



que los usanos paguen su deuda implica que entren en una economía de guerra por muchas décadas y una población armada como son no lo tolerara


----------



## el ejpertoc (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Bartleby (7 Abr 2022)

Uno siempre piensa que un periódico americano habrá un periodista con corbata y tirantes, fumando un cigarro y con una botella de burbon en el cajón de su escritorio a la que acude de forma recurrente, con pinta de Jack Lemmon en "The Front Page", que publica cosas que nadie más publicaría.

Al menos The New York Times publica algo, que ningún medio español se atrevería a publicar, y solo lo han hecho, después de que el famoso periódico americano lo incorporase en sus páginas.









Un video parece mostrar que soldados ucranianos matan a soldados rusos capturados


Las imágenes, verificadas por el Times, parecen mostrar el resultado de una emboscada ucraniana a tropas rusas que se retiraban.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Wein (7 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> El rublo está desatado desde ayer... qué está sucediendo???, ayer ya asomaba algo la patita y al final de la jornada inició una ronda de desmadre hacia abajo... ¿qué está aconteciendo realmente que no sabemos o vemos???
> 
> A 76 dólares ahora...
> 
> ...



El rublo esta devaluado en record historico o al menos en los ultimos 20 años. Ya estaba en record antes de la guerra y ha recuperado pero sigue muy devaluado. No engañeis.


----------



## vil. (7 Abr 2022)

Uno que pasaba... dijo:


> Es que esto es lo que llevamos algunos diciendo desde el primer día. Que Ucrania tenía que haber sido un puente entre Rusia y Europa. Nos complementamos muy bien, y desde hacía tiempo apuntaba a que ellos se sentían más europeos que asiáticos. Pero eso va en contra de los intereses de USA. ¿Una alianza Rusia-Europa? Eso hubiera dejado a USA como segunda potencia. Si te fijas, desde el Maidán, quien ha metido mano ha sido USA. Algunos han olvidado ya lo de 'Fuck the EU' de la congresista americana.
> 
> Y es por eso que ahora tenemos un problemón. El mundo ya ha cambiado, y más cuando han hecho la cagada de usar el dólar y el euro como arma (al bloquear los depósitos de Rusia). No hay vuelta atrás y estamos jodidos. Como dije en un post hace semanas, mira qué países tienen las materias primas básicas. Todos tenemos buena tecnología (USA y Europa algo mejor), pero sólo el bloque China-Rusia-India-etc tiene recursos naturales. ¿Puedes construir un avión de última generación sin titanio y tierras raras? No. Pues ahí lo tienes.



Lo siento, pero no, no nos complementamos... no en esencia con la realidad que hay hoy...

Europa sin el Nabuco, más temprano que tarde tendría un nuevo socio privilegiado, Rusia con la diferencia que el Tio Sam no nos genera dependencia absoluta de su energía, otra cosa es militar y financiera, pero es más sobrellevable... 

El problema aquí es que Rusia tenía clientes diversos y puede y podría elegir a su libre albedrío... para complementarnos tendríamos que estar en iguadad de condiciones y eso no se daba... 

Sin embargo esta partida, estaba perdida, había que iniciar otra y tener mejores cartas y para ello había que buscar otras vías... que no es seguro que funcionasen, pero esta era casi seguro un suicidio, como así parece que será... y cuidado, eso significa que europa y ya veremos EE.UU. se pueden ir a la mierda...


----------



## Billy Ray (7 Abr 2022)

Vaya, parece que a Putin le quedan misiles...


----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Algo raro pasa…no es ya normal esto…dólar-rublo.…
> Ver archivo adjunto 1016202



si es una jugada económica rusa y china habrá que comprar palomitas pero no creo mercados miedosos me cuadra mas y no se como va el horo pero intuyo subida


----------



## amcxxl (7 Abr 2022)

Uno que pasaba... dijo:


> Pasa que en el momento que Rusia dice que a pagar y comerciar en rublos y monedas no-OTAN, el resto de monedas se revaloriza porque más gente las necesita. Y lo que nos queda por ver... Ahora bien, como no se anden con ojo, lo mismo el rublo se pone demasiado fuerte y tienen problemas para exportar. Menudo tiro en el pie sería eso. Pero si controlan eso bien, cuidado...



si el rublo se fortalece exportaran menos y los precios internos bajaran

la politica excesivamente mercantilista que llevan muchos paises en Europa solo contribuye al empobrecimiento interno y a la estratificacion social, del que solo se beneficia la oligarquia


----------



## Bartleby (7 Abr 2022)

*El plan sigue su curso: EEUU anuncia la venta de armas a Taiwan*









EU anuncia venta de armas a Taiwán; China promete represalias


El Departamento de Estado de EU concretó un acuerdo por 95 millones de dólares para reforzar el sistema de defensa antiaéreo instalado en Taipei.




www.excelsior.com.mx


----------



## Xan Solo (7 Abr 2022)

Ultimate dijo:


> The Dog That Ain't Barking in Ukraine - A Son of the New American Revolution
> 
> 
> Remember when UK Defense sources were predicting Russia would be finished in 14 days? This was back on March 23: Russian forces may only be able to sustain full fighting...
> ...



Interesante, pero creo que Miley tiene algo de razón: esta guerra va para largo. Y esto lo digo porque:

1- A EE.UU. le interesa una guerra larga, esto significa que a Zelensky, al gobierno ucraniano y a los líderes europeos les interesa una guerra larga.

Los razonamientos del artículo... ¿a quién le importa el hambre o la devastación económica de Ucrania? Ucrania es sacrificable. Para unos, ese sacrificio lo venderán como el origen de una "Ucrania purificadad" -se habla de mito fundacional-, otros ni se plantean que sea importante la muerte de personas a millones. No les importa. Están dispuestos a luchar hasta la última gota de sangre del último ucraniano.

2- A Rusia puede que también le interese. Hablamoss de mito fundacional para Ucrania,,, ¿pero, y para Rusia? Esta guerra también puede significar un hito de renacimiento, de refundación... Es evidente que será usado de esa manera. Nada une más como luchar contra un enemigo exterior, y eso se lo está brindando Europa con claridad meridiana (basta con ver lo que dicen nuestros políticos y lo que aparece en nuestros medios, y la rusofobia sin paliativos que se aplica... Qui prodest? A quién beneficia? A quien quiera construir una identidad propia. Chechenos y buriatos luchando juntos, proclamando ser rusos a los cuatro vientos... Si esto no es una ideología, se le parece mucho.

3- A Europa puede interesarle también una guerra larga. Si fuese corta, la gente se preguntaría por qué tenemos escasez, por qué pasamos frío... Pero si es larga siempre estará Putin, "la guerra de Putin", para echarle la culpa de todo lo malo que nos pase. Sánchez ya lo está haciendo. Achaca a Putin la crisis que había ya antes de la guerra.

4- A quién no le interesa una guerra larga? A la gente. ¿Pero a quién coño le interesa la gente?


----------



## Minsky Moment (7 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *USD/RUB *76,4855 -3,2145(-4,03%)
> 
> Por ahora el dólar cayendo respecto al rublo.



Como mucho caerá hasta 65-70. A Rusia no le interesa tampoco un rublo muy caro, tiene que exportar competitivamente. El que lleve la economía en Rusia, no sé si será un ministro, o el banco central, o quien sea, está claro que sabe muy bien lo que está haciendo. Además, parece que las sanciones las tenían más que previstas, incluso en su versión más dura, visto lo visto.


----------



## vil. (7 Abr 2022)

Wein dijo:


> El rublo esta devaluado en record historico o al menos en los ultimos 20 años. Ya estaba en record antes de la guerra y ha recuperado pero sigue muy devaluado. No engañeis.



Una guerra, SALVO a EE.UU. hasta ahora y eso sin sanciones le llevaba aparejada costes y una destrucción productiva interna, cosa lógica por cierto, al menos si hablamos de una guerra y no lo de Francia en cualquier país africano... SALVO A EE.UU.

Pero es que además en este caso HAY SANCIONES bestiales y de las que deberían DEFENESTRAR al Rublo, llevarlo, tal y como aconteción en sus primeros días al fondo... o de lo contrario, y es lo que está pasando, esa SUBIDA lo que significa es que LOS MERCADOS ya no creen al DOLAR, no al rublo, AL DOLAR... y eso sí es muy, pero que muy hodido...


----------



## amcxxl (7 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> si es una jugada económica rusa y china habrá que comprar palomitas pero no creo mercados miedosos me cuadra mas y no se como va el horo pero intuyo subida





Minsky Moment dijo:


> Como mucho caerá hasta 70. A Rusia no le interesa tampoco un rublo muy caro, tiene que exportar competitivamente. El que lleve la economía en Rusia, no sé si será un ministro, o el banco central, o quien sea, está claro que sabe muy bien lo que está haciendo. Además, parece que las sanciones las tenían más que previstas, incluso en su versión más dura, visto lo visto.




teniendo en cuenta que el rublo estaba en 2013 a 28-30, antes de las sanciones de 2014. lo logico es que poco a poco vaya retornando a esa cifra segun la economia rusa se vaya independizando, el mercado interno crezca y disminuyan las importaciones desde occidente

a medio plazo el rublo deberia colocarse en el intervalo 50-60, que creo que es la cifra que Rusia quiere lograr por ahora


----------



## Mongolo471 (7 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Artillería Ucraniana es de muy alta efectividad y precisión Brutal Putazo a los orcorrusos 35+ blindados y camiones destruidos ya fue confirmada ubicación en google earth este es probablemente el putazo de la semana
> 
> 
> Matar orcorrusos es el único método que ha probado ser efectivo funciono en Kiev y con alta probabilidad funcionara en el resto del país.
> ...



Todavía recuerdo cuando Rusia utilizaba 4chan para saber con precisión donde estaban los reverdes turcos. En cuanto a esos pobres soldados que vienen de toda Rusia, sin saber a qué, descansen en paz.


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Abr 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> En cuanto al tema de China, puede parecer offtopic pero a mi me parece significativo. De toda la vida del senyor en China los malos malosos de las peliculas de guerra han sido los japos, para encontrar peliculas con tematica de la guerra de Corea habia que retrotraerse a los anyos 60 y 70.
> 
> Pues bien en los ultimos anyos se han producido y estrenado tres peliculas que tratan sobre este conflicto, sin mayor justificacion ya que no estamos celebrando ningun aniversario de la misma.
> 
> ...



¡Gloria eterna al Glorioso Ejercito Popular de Liberación!¡Mao Zedong wan sui!


----------



## arriondas (7 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Detrás de todo esto lo que está es la estupidez... y eso es lo más trágico del mundo...
> 
> Mira EE.UU. no puede permitir, para que sigan las cosas como estaban que NINGUN país osase el retarlos... quienes lo hicieron fueron defenestrados... pero... pero... hay niveles que no debes permitir que escalen en esencia las situaciones... lo de Ucrania es un drama... Rusia no sólo ha desafiado al Tio Sam, ADEMAS le está ganando en su terreno, en el de las FINANZAS y eso ya no es simplemente una desafío, es SIMPLEMENTE HACER notar la desnudez del Tio Sam...
> 
> ...



Se puede resumir en una frase: "el emperador está desnudo". ¿Qué recurso le queda a los EEUU? ¿Provocar la Tercera Guerra Mundial? ¿La Destrucción Mutua Asegurada? Es que ya no les queda mucho más, están perdiendo, por mucho que su cohorte de turiferarios cacaree en Twitter.


----------



## vil. (7 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Como mucho caerá hasta 70. A Rusia no le interesa tampoco un rublo muy caro, tiene que exportar competitivamente. El que lleve la economía en Rusia, no sé si será un ministro, o el banco central, o quien sea, está claro que sabe muy bien lo que está haciendo. Además, parece que las sanciones las tenían más que previstas, incluso en su versión más dura, visto lo visto.



Los rusos tienen muy poca capacidad para frenar ese sunami, como se produzca, estarán tan bloqueados como el Tio Sam...

Renunciar al patrón oro si quieres, pero una vez empieza el sunami, créeme será imparable... y no es el rublo el que se estará apreciando, que también, es el DOLAR el que se estará depreciando VICTIMA de la REDUCCIÓN de credibilidad... es decir, LOS MERCADOS empiezan a dar por descontado que el DOLAR va a perder su valor de intercambio global... alguien está indicando que el rey está desnudo; algo que no debería haber pasado...

Y ahí los rusos no tienen nada que hacer... es el Tio Sam quíen tiene que restaurara su CREDIBILIDAD... Y ESO SIGNIFICA IR A UCRANIA... SÍ ó SÍ...


----------



## Impresionante (7 Abr 2022)

Biden cero a la izquierda


----------



## vil. (7 Abr 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Interesante, pero creo que Miley tiene algo de razón: esta guerra va para largo. Y esto lo digo porque:
> 
> 1- A EE.UU. le interesa una guerra larga, esto significa que a Zelensky, al gobierno ucraniano y a los líderes europeos les interesa una guerra larga.
> 
> ...



Parece ser que NO APRENDIMOS DE VIETNAM... al ciudadano tócale el bolsillo y NO LE PONGAS un enemigo al que atacar... y una CAUSA CREIBLE... 

Putin es naci... Putin es comunista... Putin es malo... no queremos su gas... tendremos que pasar estrecheces... Putín patatín y Putin patatán... pero ¿donde está PUTIN?: EN UCRANIA o más bien en Rusia y... ¿DONDE ESTAN LOS PROBLEMAS ECONOMICOS?...

Ayer ya tuvimos un primer toque en Italia... en España fueron los camioneros... VIETNAM...


----------



## Azrael_II (7 Abr 2022)

Recordemos que la población occidental viene de esto. Escuchadlo 



 

Si quisieran nos mandaron a la guerra y millones irían encantados


----------



## Malevich (7 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> me podrías explicar el panorama en toda su crudeza es para ir mentalizándome



Yo no creo en el apocalipsis ni el mad max. 
El empobrecimiento, la proletarización de la clase media y la lumpenización de la clase obrera, la desigualdad pornografica y la pérdida de derechos y libertades será gradual o no será.
Como la rana en la cazuela, a fuego lento para que no salte.
Quizá se líe en algún país del este o balcánico pero en occidente lo dudo mucho, en España ni de broma.... Y ojo, ni siquiera en Grecia en 2010 huyó el gobierno en helicoptero.....

Sí han subido un par de grados el fuego desde hace dos años.... Veremos.


----------



## Mongolo471 (7 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Los rusos tienen muy poca capacidad para frenar ese sunami, como se produzca, estarán tan bloqueados como el Tio Sam...
> 
> Renunciar al patrón oro si quieres, pero una vez empieza el sunami, créeme será imparable... y no es el rublo el que se estará apreciando, que también, es el DOLAR el que se estará depreciando VICTIMA de la REDUCCIÓN de credibilidad... es decir, LOS MERCADOS empiezan a dar por descontado que el DOLAR va a perder su valor de intercambio global... alguien está indicando que el rey está desnudo; algo que no debería haber pasado...
> 
> Y ahí los rusos no tienen nada que hacer... es el Tio Sam quíen tiene que restaurara su CREDIBILIDAD... Y ESO SIGNIFICA IR A UCRANIA... SÍ ó SÍ...



No del todo, los europeos comprarán rublos, pero pagarán en dólares... a no ser que el euro caiga, cosa que los yankis desean, desde que se creó.


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (7 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Lo siento, pero no, no nos complementamos... no en esencia con la realidad que hay hoy...
> 
> Europa sin el Nabuco, más temprano que tarde tendría un nuevo socio privilegiado, Rusia con la diferencia que el Tio Sam no nos genera dependencia absoluta de su energía, otra cosa es militar y financiera, pero es más sobrellevable...
> 
> ...



Sinceramente, no entiendo la mitad de lo que dices. ¿Dices que Rusia no nos genera dependencia de su energía o que es USA? ¿Qué partida estaba perdida, la actual o la anterior a la guerra?

Sí nos podíamos complementar. Por ejemplo, hay sectores en los que Europa es muy fuerte y Rusia no tanto, como automoción y aeronáutica. En ciertos aspectos de IT seguramente también. De hecho, teníamos mucho comercio con ellos hasta ahora. Mientras tanto, Rusia tiene muchos recursos naturales. Que también venda a otros no es un problema. ¿Acaso nosotros no vendemos a todo el mundo?

Otra cosa es la igualdad de condiciones. Es cierto, pero tampoco la tenemos con USA y China y nos llevamos 'bien', sobre todo con USA, lo que pasa es que USA aprovecha para controlarnos de una forma vergonzosa. Y la dependencia energética es sólo culpa nuestra, sea con quien sea. Diversificar es nuestra responsabilidad, no de USA o Rusia. Eso y crear un mix energético equilibrado para toda Europa, que es algo que no parece que sepamos hacer.

Y si me dices que el status quo anterior a la guerra es peor que la situación actual, lo siento, pero no. Creo que que no terminas de calibrar la cagada.


----------



## Minsky Moment (7 Abr 2022)

Wein dijo:


> El rublo esta devaluado en record historico o al menos en los ultimos 20 años. Ya estaba en record antes de la guerra y ha recuperado pero sigue muy devaluado. No engañeis.



El rublo lleva prácticamente estable desde 2014. Cayó, en principio, por la guerra y las sanciones, pero esas sanciones de entonces ya estaban casi totalmente diluidas. Que no te quepa duda de que si el rublo se ha mantenido en el entorno de los 60-70 dólares durante 8 años no es por azar. Y las autoridades económicas rusas tienen mucho que ver en eso. Recordemos, otra vez, que Rusia tiene superavit de cuenta corriente por ser un país netamente exportador, luego no tiene ningún interés en un rublo sobrevalorado. Y lo que vende no tienen problemas para colocarlo si una parte del mundo decide darse un tiro en el pie renunciando a ello: todavía queda el 80% de la población mundial dispuesto a usarlo ya que lo necesitan. En la guerra económica, "occidente" tiene todas las papeletas para perder de calle. Simplemente, más de medio mundo ha dejado de estar a sus órdenes, priman las relaciones comerciales. Y en la otra también, salvo que se cometa la barbaridad de forzar la escalada por el lado otánico en un acto de desesperación o de simple rabieta al no salir las cosas como se desean, que tampoco es descartable. En cuyo caso quizá no gane nadie...


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (7 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> si el rublo se fortalece exportaran menos y los precios internos bajaran
> 
> la politica excesivamente mercantilista que llevan muchos paises en Europa solo contribuye al empobrecimiento interno y a la estratificacion social, del que solo se beneficia la oligarquia



No exactamente. Piensa que la economía rusa es muy exportadora. Depende muchísimo de la exportación de materias primas. Si se resienten en eso, tendrían problemas serios. Hay gente por aquí que dice que algo ha bajado la gasolina allí, pero tampoco es una cosa loca, parece ser. En cambio, exportar materias primas les supone ingresos importantes para poder importar otras cosas que les pueden faltar. Simplemente, tiene que haber un equilibrio.

De hecho, mira los problemas que hemos tenido los ciudadanos en España con una moneda fuerte como el Euro. Es bueno para algunas cosas, malo para otras.


----------



## vil. (7 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> que los usanos paguen su deuda implica que entren en una economía de guerra por muchas décadas y una población armada como son no lo tolerara



El problema de EE.UU. no es su gente... es su ejército, son los ciudadanos del mundo que mejor viven, incluso por encima en muchos casos de la ley... y... saben lo que aconteció con el ejército de la URSS... 

Hoy empieza a ser un día muy negro...


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Abr 2022)

ABC lo borró de su cache, pero El confidencial la vuelve a publicar, estos son los talibanes cristianos.


----------



## Marchamaliano (7 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Vaya, parece que a Putin le quedan misiles...



Según la OTAN Rusia ya no tienen munición de precisión. Mentiras sin fin otra vez rebatidas por la realidad.


----------



## Minsky Moment (7 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> teniendo en cuenta que el rublo estaba en 2013 a 28-30, antes de las sanciones de 2014. lo logico es que poco a poco vaya retornando a esa cifra segun la economia rusa se vaya independizando, el mercado interno crezca y disminuyan las importaciones desde occidente
> 
> a medio plazo el rublo deberia colocarse en el intervalo 50-60, que creo que es la cifra que Rusia quiere lograr por ahora



No creo. Lo digo en otro post. Rusia tiene que exportar barato, especialmente ahora que va a exportar a países menos ricos que los europeos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Abr 2022)

Unos 3.000 soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y batallones nacionales pueden estar actualmente en Mariupol - Basurin


----------



## Azrael_II (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Marchamaliano (7 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Recordemos que la población occidental viene de esto. Escuchadlo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los borregos que quieran que vayan al matadero. Pero mi familia y a mi ni tocarme.


----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Abr 2022)

Caldero de Mariupol con los restos de los ucranianos.


----------



## McNulty (7 Abr 2022)

Alguno me llamará psicópata o lo que le plazca, pero la sola contemplación del uso de artillería pesada me parece de una belleza poética difícil de explicar.


----------



## Minsky Moment (7 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Los rusos tienen muy poca capacidad para frenar ese sunami, como se produzca, estarán tan bloqueados como el Tio Sam...
> 
> Renunciar al patrón oro si quieres, pero una vez empieza el sunami, créeme será imparable... y no es el rublo el que se estará apreciando, que también, es el DOLAR el que se estará depreciando VICTIMA de la REDUCCIÓN de credibilidad... es decir, LOS MERCADOS empiezan a dar por descontado que el DOLAR va a perder su valor de intercambio global... alguien está indicando que el rey está desnudo; algo que no debería haber pasado...
> 
> Y ahí los rusos no tienen nada que hacer... es el Tio Sam quíen tiene que restaurara su CREDIBILIDAD... Y ESO SIGNIFICA IR A UCRANIA... SÍ ó SÍ...



Espera a que en un par de años tengan construidos los gaseoductos/oleductos con China, la India y Pakistán (que parece que también se apunta). Incluso he leído de algún militar ruso la opinión de que quizá es hora de plantear el traslado de la capital de la federación al sur de Siberia (Irkust por ejemplo, nudo principal del transiberiano, que ya entra actualmente en Mongolia, hacia China, por una de sus ramas). Le hemos dado la espalda a Rusia y ella va a jugar con las armas que tiene, que es en primer lugar un territorio de 11 husos horarios parte de los cuáles están a tiro de las zonas más pobladas del mundo. Europa ha cometido el mayor error de la historia contemporánea aceptando levantar un nuevo muro. Los que vamos a comer telarañas somos nosotros.


----------



## Argentium (7 Abr 2022)

*Los países de la UE buscan reservas mundiales de carbón mientras se avecina la prohibición rusa.*
11:28 || 07/04/2022


----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Abr 2022)

Hoy, la milicia de la DPR entró por primera vez combatiendo en el puerto de Mariupol. Todavía por limpiar pero la defensa del enemigo se está acumulando en Azovstal: el enemigo ya no puede mantener el perímetro alrededor de la planta.


----------



## amcxxl (7 Abr 2022)

Uno que pasaba... dijo:


> No exactamente. Piensa que la economía rusa es muy exportadora. Depende muchísimo de la exportación de materias primas. Si se resienten en eso, tendrían problemas serios. Hay gente por aquí que dice que algo ha bajado la gasolina allí, pero tampoco es una cosa loca, parece ser. En cambio, exportar materias primas les supone ingresos importantes para poder importar otras cosas que les pueden faltar. Simplemente, tiene que haber un equilibrio.
> 
> De hecho, mira los problemas que hemos tenido los ciudadanos en España con una moneda fuerte como el Euro. Es bueno para algunas cosas, malo para otras.



tonterias, para que quieres exportar tanto si guardas inmensas reservas de dinero que no utilizas para nada.
Ademas si necesitas ingresos lo que tienes que hacer es subir los impuestos en vez de dejar que los oligarcas no paguen un duro y se lleven la riqueza nacional a Londres o las Islas Caiman
el presupuesto ruso estaria equilibrado con el petroleo por debajo de 40, y las inversiones en infraestructiras aseguradas por mas de una decada

exportar es financiar el bienestar de los demas y degradar el nivel de vida de tu propia poblacion

ademas los ingresos se van a doblar por el alza de precios, puede pasar que exportes la mitad y ganes mas

intentais ver todo con un cuadro fijo (el impuesto por la clase dominante) cuando unas cosas son interdependientes de otras

Rusia es un de los pocos paises del mundo que puede ser autosuficiente, tu tienes un marco mental configurado por la propaganda occidental
Rusia no tiene nada que ver hoy con hace 20 años


----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Abr 2022)

BTR-D ucraniano destruido cerca de Donetsk.


----------



## vil. (7 Abr 2022)

Uno que pasaba... dijo:


> Sinceramente, no entiendo la mitad de lo que dices. ¿Dices que Rusia no nos genera dependencia de su energía o que es USA? ¿Qué partida estaba perdida, la actual o la anterior a la guerra?
> 
> Sí nos podíamos complementar. Por ejemplo, hay sectores en los que Europa es muy fuerte y Rusia no tanto, como automoción y aeronáutica. En ciertos aspectos de IT seguramente también. De hecho, teníamos mucho comercio con ellos hasta ahora. Mientras tanto, Rusia tiene muchos recursos naturales. Que también venda a otros no es un problema. ¿Acaso nosotros no vendemos a todo el mundo?
> 
> ...



Entiendo que no comprendas... siento no estar hoy para hacer historia de lo que ha acontecido hasta el punto que estamos... pero resumiendo muy mucho; Rusia a Europa ya le ha ganado más de dos partidas... la más importante fue NABUCO, que era vital para que Europa tuviese un segundo suministrador de gas y NO DEPENDIESE totalmente de Rusia, cosa TOTALMENTE INADMISIBLE... 

Y Rusia con eso ya nos puso contra las cuerdas... lo siguiente fue Siria y con eso fue un gancho demoledor...

Pero para que eso aconteciese NOSOTROS, los europeos nos dedicamos a llevar la OTAN hasta Rusia y...

Lo uno lleva a lo otro...


----------



## Frankyyyy21 (7 Abr 2022)

Que ha pasado con mariupol? Que llevo días un poco desconectado y no oigo nada de ello.


----------



## Xan Solo (7 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Parece ser que NO APRENDIMOS DE VIETNAM... al ciudadano tócale el bolsillo y NO LE PONGAS un enemigo al que atacar... y una CAUSA CREIBLE...
> 
> Putin es naci... Putin es comunista... Putin es malo... no queremos su gas... tendremos que pasar estrecheces... Putín patatín y Putin patatán... pero ¿donde está PUTIN?: EN UCRANIA o más bien en Rusia y... ¿DONDE ESTAN LOS PROBLEMAS ECONOMICOS?...
> 
> Ayer ya tuvimos un primer toque en Italia... en España fueron los camioneros... VIETNAM...



¿Qué guerra se ha parado por motivos económicos DE LOS CIUDADANOS? Ninguna. Se paran por motivos económicos de las ÉLITES (en Afganistán ya era imposible vender más armas... ¡no había sitio!, por eso se paró, no resultaba rentable a las élites). La guerra de Vietnam no fracasó porque al ciudadano estadounidense le fuese en el bolsillo... le fue en el bolsillo porque fracasó... ¿Qué significa para un ciudadano darse cuenta de que algo exterior -como es una guerra para Estados Unidos- es gravoso? Como mucho, votar al otro partido -si gobierna Demócrata, Republicano, o a inversa-. Y esto no significa nada para la política exterior de Estados Unidos, porque esa política no la marcan los muñecos elegidos, sino los intereses de varios lobbys. 

"Es le economía, estúpido" es una gran frase... ¿pero la economía de quién? Una vez más no creo que sea la economía de la gente común.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (7 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Los rusos tienen muy poca capacidad para frenar ese sunami, como se produzca, estarán tan bloqueados como el Tio Sam...
> 
> Renunciar al patrón oro si quieres, pero una vez empieza el sunami, créeme será imparable... y no es el rublo el que se estará apreciando, que también, es el DOLAR el que se estará depreciando VICTIMA de la REDUCCIÓN de credibilidad... es decir, LOS MERCADOS empiezan a dar por descontado que el DOLAR va a perder su valor de intercambio global... alguien está indicando que el rey está desnudo; algo que no debería haber pasado...
> 
> Y ahí los rusos no tienen nada que hacer... es el Tio Sam quíen tiene que restaurara su CREDIBILIDAD... Y ESO SIGNIFICA IR A UCRANIA... SÍ ó SÍ...



"Ir" a Ucrania significaria la guerra, puede que en primer momento convencional pero finalmente nuclear, contra Rusia y el final de la Humanidad.

Asi que nos iba a dar igual la paridad euro-dolar, el mercado de futuros y si Simeone sigue en el Atleti.


----------



## pgas (7 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Primer ministro eslovaco:




otro perrillo al que le jode el pago en rublos


----------



## Impresionante (7 Abr 2022)

Les tienen calados a los ucronazis

_En ese contexto, las milicias de la República popular no descartaron que medios ucranianos y extranjeros empiecen en breve a difundir videos con "tripulantes muertos" de buques para desacreditar a los militares rusos._

. Nacionalistas prenden fuego a un buque militar ucraniano en el puerto de Mariúpol en una nueva "provocación", denuncia la Milicia Popular de Donetsk


----------



## vil. (7 Abr 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> ¿Qué guerra se ha parado por motivos económicos DE LOS CIUDADANOS? Ninguna. Se paran por motivos económicos de las ÉLITES (en Afganistán ya era imposible vender más armas... ¡no había sitio!, por eso se paró, no resultaba rentable a las élites). La guerra de Vietnam no fracasó porque al ciudadano estadounidense le fuese en el bolsillo... le fue en el bolsillo porque fracasó... ¿Qué significa para un ciudadano darse cuenta de que algo exterior -como es una guerra para Estados Unidos- es gravoso? Como mucho, votar al otro partido -si gobierna Demócrata, Republicano, o a inversa-. Y esto no significa nada para la política exterior de Estados Unidos, porque esa política no la marcan los muñecos elegidos, sino los intereses de varios lobbys.
> 
> "Es le economía, estúpido" es una gran frase... ¿pero la economía de quién? Una vez más no creo que sea la economía de la gente común.



Ceguera una y otra vez... mal tema... no aprender es mala cosa...

Cuanto le ha costado la guerra de Irak a EE.UU.... qué coste ha visto el ciudadano???... resultado...

Pon una pequeña huelga de camioneros enfadados de verdad... cae Allende... y... nadie se inmuta...

Ser ciego no es buena cosa... empieza a hacer recortes y vas a ver qué le importa al ciudadano y que no.. y cómo ese ciudadano empieza a descabezar, sin mucho sentido la mayor parte de las veces al poder... 

Sea Vietnam... sea Afganistan...


----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Abr 2022)

Las unidades de las tropas de la República Popular de Donetsk, limpiaron completamente el asentamiento de Sladkoe de los nacionalistas.


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (7 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> tonterias, para que quieres exportar tanto si guardas inmensas reservas de dinero que no utilizas para nada.
> Ademas si necesitas ingresos lo que tienes que hacer es subir los impuestos en vez de dejar que los oligarcas no paguen un duro y se lleben la riqueza nacional a Londres o las Islas Caiman
> el presupuesto ruso estaria equilibrado con el petroleo por debajo de 40, y las inversiones en infraestructiras aseguradas por mas de una decada
> 
> ...



No estoy de acuerdo, y lo puedes ver con lo que hemos sufrido nosotros. Cuando lo que exportas son productos básicos, es más difícil que los precios se disparen. Subirán algo, claro, pero no tanto como pueden subir otros. Por ejemplo, no es lo mismo exportar un barril de petróleo que un avión de última generación. Es más fácil subir precios y margen, y más factible seguir vendiendo cuando los productos son de valor añadido. Y no tienes por qué empobrecerte por exportar. 

Es una cuestión de equilibrio, ver lo que necesitas del exterior, lo que te interesa tener en tu mercado interno y controlar lo mejor que puedas la inflación.

Otra cosa es que Rusia también pueda hacer ciertas cosas. Yo sí pienso que pueden ser autosuficientes y van en ese camino desde hace tiempo. Pero si te fijas, toda la flota de aviones rusos era Airbus, cuando ellos tienen un fabricante ruso que hace aviación civil también. Lo que pasa es que los aviones europeos son mejores y tienen más economía de escala, así que les salía mejor importar aviones. 

No sé si se entiende...

Lo del marco mental ni lo comento. No has debido leer muchos de mis posts.


----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Abr 2022)

*Informe de Igor Konashenkov, portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, a las 10.00 horas del 7 de abril de 2022*

▪ Las unidades de las tropas de la República Popular de Donetsk, han limpiado completamente el asentamiento de Sladkoye de nacionalistas.

▪ Las fuerzas armadas de la Federación Rusa continuaron los ataques contra la infraestructura militar en Ucrania.
Misiles de alta precisión lanzados desde el aire y el mar destruyeron durante la noche cuatro bases de almacenamiento de combustible y lubricantes cerca de los asentamientos de NIKOLAYEV, Zaporizhzhya, Kharkiv y Chuguev desde donde se había suministrado combustible a los grupos militares ucranianos cerca de Kharkiv, Mykolayiv y Donbas.

▪ La aviación operativa y táctica de la Fuerza Aérea rusa ha golpeado 29 instalaciones militares ucranianas.
Entre ellos se encuentran dos puestos de mando, un radar de detección de objetivos y de puntería del sistema de misiles tierra-aire S-300 cerca de KURAKHOVO, siete baterías de artillería, un almacén de armas y municiones de misiles y artillería y 10 reductos y zonas de reagrupamiento de material militar ucraniano.

▪ Los medios de defensa aérea rusos derribaron cinco vehículos aéreos no tripulados en las zonas de los asentamientos de NOVOSELOVKA II, CHERVONAYA, NOVOGRADOVKA, ILOVAISK y Hartsizsk.

▪ Un total de 125 aviones, 93 helicópteros, 413 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 227 sistemas de misiles tierra-aire, 1987 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 218 lanzacohetes múltiples, 866 piezas de artillería de campaña y morteros, y 1894 piezas de vehículos militares especiales han sido destruidos desde el inicio de la operación militar especial.
#Rusia, Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (7 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> las siderurgias del dombass tiene chatarra para fundir para décadas



De la chatarra de la Segunda Guerra Mundial surgió el primer tratado de la unión europea en 1951, la CECA.

Veremos cómo acaba.


----------



## amcxxl (7 Abr 2022)

Monte Kremenets






Una hermosa foto del comisario militar Kots desde el Monte Kremenets en Izyum.
Durante mucho tiempo hubo fuertes batallas por ella y por la parte sur de la ciudad.
La ciudad está tomada, las tropas están desarrollando una ofensiva en Barvenkovo y Slavyansk.


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (7 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Entiendo que no comprendas... siento no estar hoy para hacer historia de lo que ha acontecido hasta el punto que estamos... pero resumiendo muy mucho; Rusia a Europa ya le ha ganado más de dos partidas... la más importante fue NABUCO, que era vital para que Europa tuviese un segundo suministrador de gas y NO DEPENDIESE totalmente de Rusia, cosa TOTALMENTE INADMISIBLE...
> 
> Y Rusia con eso ya nos puso contra las cuerdas... lo siguiente fue Siria y con eso fue un gancho demoledor...
> 
> ...



Vale, ahora te entiendo mejor. Tienes razón en todo lo que dices. Y aún así, Rusia seguía interesada en relaciones con Europa. Como digo, creo que somos los principales culpables de romper dicha relación, igual que somos los únicos culpables de no ser capaces de gestionar mejor nuestras dependencias energéticas. 

Es lo que tiene votar a inútiles y charlatanes década tras década en Europa. Siempre vemos que la forma de manejar el tiempo de los rusos es distinta a la nuestra, parece que van más lentos, pero porque siempre miran a más largo plazo. Deberíamos aprender un poco.


----------



## orcblin (7 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> El rublo está desatado desde ayer... qué está sucediendo???, ayer ya asomaba algo la patita y al final de la jornada inició una ronda de desmadre hacia abajo... ¿qué está aconteciendo realmente que no sabemos o vemos???
> 
> A 76 dólares ahora...
> 
> ...



y aparte de que rusia equipara el rublo con el oro..
no tendrá algo que ver, que USA ha intentado forzar un default ruso, "bloqueando " sus fondos en EEUU?

en otras palabra, china, india, pakistan... mantendrán cuentas en USA, Europa en euros y dólares o los irán liquidando y traspasando a sus países?

son seguros las cuentas en dólares y euros para en occidente are para el resto de países?


----------



## porconsiguiente (7 Abr 2022)

Ojo, gol en el Villamarín.

*Última hora | Japón se desmarca de EEUU y Europa...No impondrá sanciones a la energía Rusa*





Si se desmarca Corea del Sur, Europa se queda más sola que la una.


----------



## Gnidlog (7 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Informe de Igor Konashenkov, portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, a las 10.00 horas del 7 de abril de 2022*
> 
> ▪ Las unidades de las tropas de la República Popular de Donetsk, han limpiado completamente el asentamiento de Sladkoye de nacionalistas.
> 
> ...




Los rusos han perdido algún efectivo?
A que hora se rinden los Ukranianos?
Ya han llegado a Kiev? están las flores a punto?

Los Ukranianos han perdido según esto mas aviones de los que tenían


----------



## NoRTH (7 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Alguno me llamará psicópata o lo que le plazca, pero la sola contemplación del uso de artillería pesada me parece de una belleza poética difícil de explicar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



estos proyectiles pueden llegar a viajar 30 kmts no ?


----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Abr 2022)

Mapas de ayer. Donbass y general.


----------



## McNulty (7 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> tonterias, para que quieres exportar tanto si guardas inmensas reservas de dinero que no utilizas para nada.
> Ademas si necesitas ingresos lo que tienes que hacer es subir los impuestos en vez de dejar que los oligarcas no paguen un duro y se lleben la riqueza nacional a Londres o las Islas Caiman
> el presupuesto ruso estaria equilibrado con el petroleo por debajo de 40, y las inversiones en infraestructiras aseguradas por mas de una decada
> 
> ...



Pero aún así el ciudadano ruso lo va a notar, está por ver cuanto. Aunque el colapso total de la economía rusa como nos contaban los cuckcidentales está prácticamente descartado.

Este youtuber que se ha terminado pirando de moscú, y para nada follaOtan, lo explica muy bien. Los rusos están teniendo muchos problemas para seguir produciendo productos manufacturados. Ya están teniendo problemas para fabricar papel por ejemplo, y para conseguir determinados medicamentos.
De hambre o de frío no se morirán, pero determinados productos que requieren ingredientes que importaban de occidente, si que lo van a notar, y esto afecta a toda la cadena productiva quieras o no. No es un paseo de rosas ni mucho menos.


----------



## McNulty (7 Abr 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> estos proyectiles pueden llegar a viajar 30 kmts no ?



Npi. @fulcrum29smt


----------



## pgas (7 Abr 2022)

Ultimate dijo:


> The Dog That Ain't Barking in Ukraine - A Son of the New American Revolution
> 
> 
> Remember when UK Defense sources were predicting Russia would be finished in 14 days? This was back on March 23: Russian forces may only be able to sustain full fighting...
> ...




gracias, lo tenía en la lista

Larry es un descubrimiento, en el post anterior habla de Bucha muy inteligentemente

_¿Estás familiarizado con el término “ira impotente”? Eso es lo que están experimentando ahora Estados Unidos y sus aliados de la OTAN. Sospecho que la gente de inteligencia que ayudó a los ucranianos a organizar la masacre de Bucha contaba con un maremoto de ira para empujar a la OTAN a la acción. Pero eso no ha sucedido. En cambio, Europa ha optado por palabras más airadas y sanciones económicas contraproducentes.

Internet es parte del problema de sacar provecho de la narrativa de BUCHA diseñada para retratar a Rusia como soldados de asalto del siglo XXI. Si bien generalmente se puede contar con los medios establecidos en todo el mundo para entregar la propaganda a pedido, Internet sigue siendo un comodín que puede superar rápidamente cualquier cosa que los medios convencionales intenten mover.

En el caso de Bucha, los sabuesos de Internet señalaron rápidamente que los rusos abandonaron Bucha el 30 de marzo; el alcalde de Bucha declaró la ciudad libre el día 31 sin una sola mención de matanza; y los cuerpos en la calle no empezaron a aparecer hasta el 2 de abril.

Pero hay otra gran evidencia que no apareció: las redes sociales. Todavía tengo que ver una sola referencia a una publicación en las redes sociales de Bucha fechada entre el 30 de marzo y el 1 de abril que tenía a un padre, cónyuge o hermano preocupado agonizando por un pariente desaparecido. Ni una sola publicación sobre personas asesinadas a tiros en la calle por rusos que huían. Ni una palabra.

Denle a los rusos una palmadita en la espalda por mantener intactos los sistemas de energía e internet en Ucrania. En la invasión normal de la OTAN, la destrucción de la red eléctrica y el desmantelamiento de Internet suele ser una prioridad máxima. Rusia no está siguiendo un guión de la OTAN en Ucrania.

¡Vaya! Parece que los autores intelectuales que supervisan esta operación psicológica se olvidaron de pintar el paisaje con el ruido de fondo adecuado de las redes sociales. Hay algunos informes no confirmados de que el MI6 de Gran Bretaña inventó este teatro macabro con el servicio ucraniano. Si es cierto, este descuido se erige como una acusación más de su incompetencia.

No hay señales de que Rusia haya decidido acurrucarse en posición fetal y sollozar con el corazón roto por las malas palabras que el mundo occidental le está lanzando. No. Rusia continúa comportándose como una boa constrictora hambrienta y está exprimiendo lenta y metódicamente la vida del ejército ucraniano._

***************


----------



## dabuti (7 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Ceguera una y otra vez... mal tema... no aprender es mala cosa...
> 
> Cuanto le ha costado la guerra de Irak a EE.UU.... qué coste ha visto el ciudadano???... resultado...
> 
> ...



La inflación, la huelga de transportes, la barra a 2 euros o el diésel a 3 son pamplinas.

Deja Europa sin gas calefacción a partir del próximo noviembre y no tendrán sitio donde esconderse los jefes de los gobiernos europeos.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (7 Abr 2022)

el ejpertoc dijo:


> Herrera, al embajador ruso que afirma que lo ocurrido en Bucha es un montaje: "Es un crimen de guerra"



Si lo dice Carlos Herrera me quedo más tranquilo.


----------



## Trajanillo (7 Abr 2022)

Si esos vehiculos entran en Ucrania es porque Rusia quiere, porque una cosa es meter unos javelin y otra meter vehiculos de combate.


----------



## NoRTH (7 Abr 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Si lo dice Carlos Herrera me quedo más tranquilo.


----------



## vil. (7 Abr 2022)

Uno que pasaba... dijo:


> Vale, ahora te entiendo mejor. Tienes razón en todo lo que dices. Y aún así, Rusia seguía interesada en relaciones con Europa. Como digo, creo que somos los principales culpables de romper dicha relación, igual que somos los únicos culpables de no ser capaces de gestionar mejor nuestras dependencias energéticas.
> 
> Es lo que tiene votar a inútiles y charlatanes década tras década en Europa. Siempre vemos que la forma de manejar el tiempo de los rusos es distinta a la nuestra, parece que van más lentos, pero porque siempre miran a más largo plazo. Deberíamos aprender un poco.



A ver ni buenos ni malos, no te engañes... los rusos van a lo suyo y europa iba a lo suyo...

De lo que somos culpables y mucho es votar a INUTILES, empezando por los alemanes, verdaderos responsables de todo lo que está pasando, junto al resto de mamarrachos del sur mayormente... y siempre lo he dicho la mayor de todos: MERKEL... pero bueno, creo que el sholz o como cohones se escriba le va a superar AMPLIAMENTE... y de comprar toda mierda de estupideces los ciudadanos, de eso sí somos culpables, mientras se iban laminando derechos y libertades a la par que renta... un desastre que me temo vamos a pagar ahora...


----------



## Gnidlog (7 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> La inflación, la huelga de transportes, la barra a 2 euros o el diésel a 3 son pamplinas.
> 
> Deja Europa sin gas calefacción a partir del próximo noviembre y no tendrán sitio donde esconderse los jefes de los gobiernos europeos.



Se llama austeridad, eficiencia, suficiencia y ahorro. Se hace un uso estúpido de la mayor parte de la energía. 

Europa cuenta con otras fuentes de energía que puede utilizar, como la biomasa, las cadenas de pantanos (es decir construir un pantano dentro de un pantano).

Se puede hacer, requiere esfuerzo y determinación


----------



## Minsky Moment (7 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pero aún así el ciudadano ruso lo va a notar, está por ver cuanto. Aunque el colapso total de la economía rusa como nos contaban los cuckcidentales está prácticamente descartado.
> 
> Este youtuber que se ha terminado pirando de moscú, y para nada follaOtan, lo explica muy bien. Los rusos están teniendo muchos problemas para seguir produciendo productos manufacturados. Ya están teniendo problemas para fabricar papel por ejemplo, y para conseguir determinados medicamentos.
> De hambre o de frío no se morirán, pero determinados productos que requieren ingredientes que importaban de occidente, si que lo van a notar, y esto afecta a toda la cadena productiva quieras o no. No es un paseo de rosas ni mucho menos.



La mayor parte de lo que le pueda interesar a Rusia de lo que "produce occidente"... se produce en China.


----------



## vil. (7 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> La inflación, la huelga de transportes, la barra a 2 euros o el diésel a 3 son pamplinas.
> 
> Deja Europa sin gas calefacción a partir del próximo noviembre y no tendrán sitio donde esconderse los jefes de los gobiernos europeos.



Mira lo que ha hecho Macron y ya me contarás que tendría que pasar para que faltase el gas de la calefacción en Alemania por poner un caso... ahora, que falte gas y vas a ver lo que empieza a ocurrir con los empresarios y las finanzas... los ciudadanos recibirían paro, pero esas personas se iban a poner de muy mala leche y ELLOS SI FINANCIAN a partidos y demás organizaciones...


----------



## damnun_infectum (7 Abr 2022)

Buenas.

La bolsa rusa está ahora mismo a niveles PRE-SANCIONES-BLOQUEO.

¿Cómo se come eso...?









Bolsa Rusa | Mercados financieros de Rusia - Investing.com


Informacion sobre el mercado de Rusia, incluyendo los índices principales y sectoriales, sus componentes, los principales valores y más sobre la bolsa rusa.




es.investing.com





Rusia se meterá este año 1/3 más que el pasado en concepto de exportaciones energéticas = NEGOCIO REDONDO.

Rublo ruso disparado: Por qué se dispara el rublo si Rusia se enfrenta a una recesión histórica y sanciones masivas


----------



## vil. (7 Abr 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Se llama austeridad, eficiencia, suficiencia y ahorro. Se hace un uso estúpido de la mayor parte de la energía.



Se llama INVERSIÓN... que es tener como pagar y ser creible en lo que financias y... que no te puedan inyectar energía a la mitad de precio en medio de la amortización de la inversión.... se llama NO TE SUICIDES con lo que haces...


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (7 Abr 2022)

Medios estatales rusos introducen un revolucionario concepto justificando la limpieza etnica: LOS CIUDADANOS UCRANIANOS SON """""NAZIS PASIVOS."""""


En la sección infantil de RIA Novosti La pieza de propaganda de la infancia dice que una parte significativa de la masa popular de ucranianos son nazis pasivos y debe realizarse una depuración total Sergey Lagovskiv hugs Ludmyla Verginska as they mourn their common friend Igor Lytvynenko, who...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (7 Abr 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> La bolsa rusa está ahora mismo a niveles PRE-SANCIONES-BLOQUEO.
> 
> ...



Lo de recesión económica es la nuestra, no creo que la rusa esté peor.


----------



## Malevich (7 Abr 2022)

pgas dijo:


> gracias, lo tenía en la lista
> 
> Larry es un descubrimiento, en el post anterior habla de Bucha muy inteligentemente
> 
> ...



Muy instructiva la foto pero creo que esta vez la judía le está haciendo el vacío al Tío Sam. Sabe que el tío está algo gagá y la viagra ya casi no le hace efecto. Y además el olor de la caquita ucraniana no es que le haga mucha gracia.


----------



## NS 4 (7 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Muy buena reflexión pero me temo que Putiniano no está por la labor.



Vamos que lo esta...como que no le queda otro remedio...

O va hasta el final...o desguazan la nacion rusa...

Y ademas...lo sabe desde hace mucho tiempo.

RUSIA VA A IR HASTA EL FINAL


----------



## Mongolo471 (7 Abr 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Según la OTAN Rusia ya no tienen munición de precisión. Mentiras sin fin otra vez rebatidas por la realidad.



Eso no son misiles, parecen lanzacohetes que suelen llevar algunos barcos rusos.


----------



## NS 4 (7 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Valores occidentales.
> 
> Cultura europea.
> 
> Gobierno de España.



Sociedad enferma...amoralidad...distorsion...relativismo atroz...el hombre masa trasformado en tirano de si mismo y sus instintos...


----------



## amcxxl (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Burbujístico (7 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Mismo guión que con la mujer embarazada que al principio era una actriz pagada por la OTAN y estaba en un hospital que era una base militar y que se debía de bombardear. Para después de ser forzada a leer unos papeles rusos decir que era una admiradora de Putin y que allí no hubo ningún bombardeo.
> 
> Las versiones de los pro rusos cambian de una forma tan chapucera que resulta hasta kafkiano todo.



Al ignore, la autèntica salut! 

Enviat des del meu POCOPHONE F1 usant Tapatalk


----------



## BikeroII (7 Abr 2022)

Impagable entrevista a Jalife (Geopolitico Nº1 de habla hispana) para entender lo que está pasando


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)

Happy Mask Salesman dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De los creadores de los asintomaticos ahora llega "población civil pasivamente nazi"


----------



## Salamandra (7 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pero aún así el ciudadano ruso lo va a notar, está por ver cuanto. Aunque el colapso total de la economía rusa como nos contaban los cuckcidentales está prácticamente descartado.
> 
> Este youtuber que se ha terminado pirando de moscú, y para nada follaOtan, lo explica muy bien. Los rusos están teniendo muchos problemas para seguir produciendo productos manufacturados. Ya están teniendo problemas para fabricar papel por ejemplo, y para conseguir determinados medicamentos.
> De hambre o de frío no se morirán, pero determinados productos que requieren ingredientes que importaban de occidente, si que lo van a notar, y esto afecta a toda la cadena productiva quieras o no. No es un paseo de rosas ni mucho menos.



Tienen problemas con los medicamentos pero si no hubiese animales al otro lado no debieran tener ningún problema con ese artículo, menos todavía cuando después de lo que les hemos tirado encima aún te proporcionan gas que de no hacerlo estábamos muriendo de hambre solo por la pérdida de las cámaras frigoríficas.


----------



## Xan Solo (7 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Ceguera una y otra vez... mal tema... no aprender es mala cosa...
> 
> Cuanto le ha costado la guerra de Irak a EE.UU.... qué coste ha visto el ciudadano???... resultado...
> 
> ...



Estamos saliendo de dos años de recortes enormes... no he visto esas grandes protestas que afirmas que deberíamos ver.

La huelga de camioneros en Chile contra Allende fue espontánea... nada que ver con Estados Unidos, ni con la ITT, ni con... nadie!!!! 

Los tiradores en la plaza Maidán nacieron por generación espontánea en los balcones... 

Nos hacen comulgar con ruedas de molino... una y otra vez. Y no pasa nada. Desengáñate, el pequeño porcentaje de personas capaces de ver lo que está pasando es despreciable... y si se llega a una situación donde se genere ira popular, ya la canalizarán contra el hombre de paja -o la cabeza de turco, o la cabeza de Putin- que quieran.

Y tragaremos, como se ha tragado toda la vida. Porque la gente con ánimo de informarse es un porcentaje ridículo. Y porque se cambiará el relato según les convenga, cuando les convenga.... Y Oceanía siempre habrá estado en guerra contra Chinastán, contra Putistán... o al revés.


----------



## vil. (7 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Biden cero a la izquierda



Quienes me conocen del hilo de Siria podrán recordar como síempre valoré SIGNIFICATIVAMENTE el liderazgo de Obama... no fue un mal presidente y sobre todo fue muy sobrio y se supo siempre ajustar a patrones lógicos, que es lo menos que se puede pedir...

Hoy todos estaríamos mejor con alguien como él a la cabeza... no sé cómo lo deberían hacer los EE.UU. pero DEBEN COMO SEA sustituir a Biden y devolver a este señor... necesitamos un LIDER en OCCIDENTE que sea capaz de contemporizar y mantener una cierta cordura a la par que no perder la dignidad y sostener una cierta CREDIBILIDAD...

Hasta el día de hoy en mi participación en el foro he intentando mantener siempre una posición equidistante, pero... ahora lo cierto es que estamos en una situación MUY TRÁGICA... soy consciente de que la mayoría no lo verá, pero estamos en horas muy peligrosas y debastadoras para lo que es OCCIDENTE y especialmente el Tio Sam... 

Lo que está pasando con el Rublo es un aviso muy serio, demasiado serio para no ADVERTIRLO y no ser consecuente con ello... pero ahora está en manos de los EE.UU. de intentar conseguir un cambio... no tengo idea cómo podrían o deberían hacerlo, pero URGE buscar a alguien que los MERCADOS TENGAN como creible... 

Hoy quizás no sea, pero esos mercados están dejando claro que YA NO CREEN a la ADMINISTRACION BIDEN, ni a EE.UU. y eso en esta situación es muy serio... muy peligroso y una desastre completo y absoluto...


----------



## NS 4 (7 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> y el bitcoin ethereun y demás cayendo en picado



Una faceta clave de las cripto era evitar los colapsos compradores histericos sobre el oro...

Se debilito al COMEX a traves de mercado del oro de shangai...

Sin el "detour" de demanda que suponen las criptos...el COMEX ya habria reventado...

No engañan a nadie...


----------



## torque_200bc (7 Abr 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> *A los que estéis familiarizados con la II Guerra Mundial:
> 
> ¿Verdad que la actual ofensiva desde Izium hacia Barviénkava, con el ánimo de encerrar a las tropas ucranianas en el Donbás, es muy parecida a los movimientos realizados por los soviéticos durante las batallas de Járkov?*
> 
> ...



No se si sigue siendo ciero peri en su dia tiene sentido; Dniepetrovsk es el unico puente que hay hasta kherson, así que tomándolo o bloqueandolo cortas la ruta de suministro más obvia de cualquier fuerza enemiga situada entre Rostov y el río.


----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Eso no son misiles, parecen lanzacohetes que suelen llevar algunos barcos rusos.



Eso son Kalibr


----------



## Mongolo471 (7 Abr 2022)

Quien produce mejor silicio


----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Una faceta clave de las cripto era evitar los colapsos compradores histericos cobre el oro...
> 
> Se debilito al COMEX a traves de mercado del oro de shangai...
> 
> ...



hasta amazon cae un 3% hoy es un día raro


----------



## Mongolo471 (7 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Eso son Kalibr



No, si fueran misiles como dices, iniciarían una salida vertical, girarían y luego irían en horizontal, pero eso parecen cohetes, no misiles.


----------



## vil. (7 Abr 2022)

Y qué quieres que diga... tras Tatcher decidieron pasar de los extereotipos e ir a cara descubierta... es reina de un reino de piratas y ladronzuelos de todo calado... les ha faltado nombrar SIR a cualquier ruso como Abramovich o similar... tiempos pasados fueron mejores hoy tienen a un borracho, al que le falta la pata de palo como lider... que se puede esperar de quienes han perdido la compostura mínima... en fin... andar y ver...


----------



## NS 4 (7 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Quienes me conocen del hilo de Siria podrán recordar como síempre valoré SIGNIFICATIVAMENTE el liderazgo de Obama... no fue un mal presidente y sobre todo fue muy sobrio y se supo siempre ajustar a patrones lógicos, que es lo menos que se puede pedir...
> 
> Hoy todos estaríamos mejor con alguien como él a la cabeza... no sé cómo lo deberían hacer los EE.UU. pero DEBEN COMO SEA sustituir a Biden y devolver a este señor... necesitamos un LIDER en OCCIDENTE que sea capaz de contemporizar y mantener una cierta cordura a la par que no perder la dignidad y sostener una cierta CREDIBILIDAD...
> 
> ...



La apreciacion del rublo era esperable...

Si hace 20 años los recursos de Rusia eran colosales...imaginaos ahora cuando empiezan a escasear y sobre todo, su extraccion-procesado- calidad final son procesos cuantitativa y cualitativamente mucho peores.

Por esa relevancia de las buenas relaciones con Rusia... o falta de relevancia...se ve el grado de traicion de los gobiernos occidentales a sus correspondientes pueblos.


----------



## Trajanillo (7 Abr 2022)

Jojojo, estamos quedando como cagancho, todo por seguir al abuelo cebolleta....


----------



## Remequilox (7 Abr 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> y aparte de que rusia equipara el rublo con el oro..
> no tendrá algo que ver, que USA ha intentado forzar un default ruso, "bloqueando " sus fondos en EEUU?
> 
> en otras palabra, china, india, pakistan... mantendrán cuentas en USA, Europa en euros y dólares o los irán liquidando y traspasando a sus países?
> ...



Si el dólar te lo pueden congelar.....
Si con dólares USA te prohíbe invertir en Rusia u otros mercados interesantes.....
Si con dólares quizás no puedas comprar materias primas o productos semielaborados rusos baratos......
Si por los dólares a la vista en el banco te dan un mísero 0,0 algo % (o hasta te cobran por depositarlo)....
Si el dólar (o su miniyo euro) es parcialmente una divisa inconvertible o con riesgo de impago por criterios políticos....
Si con rublos puedes comprar en Rusia todo lo que Rusia vende (y más cosas en otros sitios)....
Si el rublo _de facto _es una divisa quasi-patrón oro.....
Si la autoridad monetaria del rublo es furibundamente antiinflacionista y sumamente ortodoxa (ni _quantitative easing_ ni mandangas).....
Si por los rublos a la vista te pagan un 20 % anual.....
Si con los rublos fuera de "Euramérica" no tienes ningún riesgo de liquidez por criterios políticos....

A nivel de país o gran empresa, quien no tome posiciones en el rublo es tonto.


----------



## Trajanillo (7 Abr 2022)

Que no es posible? Vuela los puentes y los nudos ferroviarios más allá del Dnieper y ya verás si se puede o no se puede.


----------



## vil. (7 Abr 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Estamos saliendo de dos años de recortes enormes... no he visto esas grandes protestas que afirmas que deberíamos ver.
> 
> La huelga de camioneros en Chile contra Allende fue espontánea... nada que ver con Estados Unidos, ni con la ITT, ni con... nadie!!!!
> 
> ...



Recortes???.... te refieres a gente sin trabajar y en casa cobrando... o tú estabas en el lado de los que purgaban penalidades... tú sabes cual fue el nivel de ahorro que se produjo... recortes de qué??, de LIBERTAD... la gente sobreestima la LIBERTAD... pregúntale a un LIBIO lo que era la LIBERTAD con Gadafi y lo que era vivir bien... 

No te engañes... la gente sólo se enfada cuando le quitas ahorro y el pan... y se enfadan mucho... y van sin cabeza, pero descuartizan lo que se ponga por delante...

O qué pasó en Argentina con Caballo... siempre es lo mismo...


----------



## NS 4 (7 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Una guerra, SALVO a EE.UU. hasta ahora y eso sin sanciones le llevaba aparejada costes y una destrucción productiva interna, cosa lógica por cierto, al menos si hablamos de una guerra y no lo de Francia en cualquier país africano... SALVO A EE.UU.
> 
> Pero es que además en este caso HAY SANCIONES bestiales y de las que deberían DEFENESTRAR al Rublo, llevarlo, tal y como aconteción en sus primeros días al fondo... o de lo contrario, y es lo que está pasando, esa SUBIDA lo que significa es que LOS MERCADOS ya no creen al DOLAR, no al rublo, AL DOLAR... y eso sí es muy, pero que muy hodido...



La guerra mas destructiva que sufra USA antes de desaparecer...sera de indole interior.


----------



## NS 4 (7 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Los rusos tienen muy poca capacidad para frenar ese sunami, como se produzca, estarán tan bloqueados como el Tio Sam...
> 
> Renunciar al patrón oro si quieres, pero una vez empieza el sunami, créeme será imparable... y no es el rublo el que se estará apreciando, que también, es el DOLAR el que se estará depreciando VICTIMA de la REDUCCIÓN de credibilidad... es decir, LOS MERCADOS empiezan a dar por descontado que el DOLAR va a perder su valor de intercambio global... alguien está indicando que el rey está desnudo; algo que no debería haber pasado...
> 
> Y ahí los rusos no tienen nada que hacer... es el Tio Sam quíen tiene que restaurara su CREDIBILIDAD... Y ESO SIGNIFICA IR A UCRANIA... SÍ ó SÍ...



Yo no veo tan claro que no les compren en el mismo volumen con un rublo mas caro.

Rusia es libre de hacer los descuentos que quiera a paises afines.

El problema va a ser el acceso a los recursos en un escenario de escasez.


----------



## porconsiguiente (7 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Quienes me conocen del hilo de Siria podrán recordar como síempre valoré SIGNIFICATIVAMENTE el liderazgo de Obama... no fue un mal presidente y sobre todo fue muy sobrio y se supo siempre ajustar a patrones lógicos, que es lo menos que se puede pedir...
> 
> Hoy todos estaríamos mejor con alguien como él a la cabeza... no sé cómo lo deberían hacer los EE.UU. pero DEBEN COMO SEA sustituir a Biden y devolver a este señor... necesitamos un LIDER en OCCIDENTE que sea capaz de contemporizar y mantener una cierta cordura a la par que no perder la dignidad y sostener una cierta CREDIBILIDAD...
> 
> ...




¿Recuerdas ese cuento infantil en el que unos ratones decidían quién le pone el cascabel al gato?
Pues Rusia le ha puesto el cascabel a Usa.
Ahora el gato lo tendrá más complicado cuando se mueva.


----------



## amcxxl (7 Abr 2022)

Kherson hoy 



Crimea. Mientras cruzaba la frontera disfrazado de refugiado, un miembro del grupo armado ilegal "Batallón tártaro de Crimea de Chelebidzhikhan" fue detenido


----------



## INE (7 Abr 2022)

Supongo que ya habéis visto a cómo cotiza el
rublo. Impresionante, qué diría aquel.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Abr 2022)

De la misma manera que inventaron el coronavirus para enriquecer a las farmacéuticas, inventan las guerras para justificar el estratosférico gasto en armas.

Se podría derrotar a un país con el coronavirus ( que es gratis ) " pero no se usa precisamente por eso "


----------



## rejon (7 Abr 2022)

*El G7 condena las atrocidades de Rusia en Ucrania.*
El G7 ha condenado lo que asegura que son "atrocidades" cometidas por Rusia en Ucrania. "Los ministros de Exteriores del G7 y el Alto Representante de la Unión Europea, condenamos en los términos más duros las atrocidades cometidas por la armada rusa en Bucha y en otras ciudades de Ucrania", aseguran.


----------



## NS 4 (7 Abr 2022)

porconsiguiente dijo:


> Ojo, gol en el Villamarín.
> 
> *Última hora | Japón se desmarca de EEUU y Europa...No impondrá sanciones a la energía Rusa*
> 
> ...



Ahora amenazaran a Japon con sanciones ???


----------



## pgas (7 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Muy instructiva la foto pero creo que esta vez la judía le está haciendo el vacío al Tío Sam. Sabe que el tío está algo gagá y la viagra ya casi no le hace efecto. Y además el olor de la caquita ucraniana no es que le haga mucha gracia.




evidentemente ha cultivado una pose neutral debido a su ideología "antisemita" y a que hay mucho judío emigrado de origen ruso en Israel que no entendería esta asociación con los banderistas, pero no puedo dudar que su preferencia en este conflicto cae claramente del lado otanazi.

Además Zelenski ya ha dicho que su proyecto nacional es un Gran Israel, a confesión de parte, relevo de prueba



https://www.jpost.com/international/article-703335


----------



## rejon (7 Abr 2022)

Cada día que el hijoPutin mantiene esta locura criminal, más grande es la mancha sobre Rusia y mayor el odio de los Ucranianos hacia Rusia, ¿vale la pena?


----------



## Argentium (7 Abr 2022)

De eso no tengo ninguna duda

*El primer ministro ruso asegura que el intento de aislar a Rusia de la economía global fracasará*
12:32 || 07/04/2022


----------



## Trajanillo (7 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Kherson hoy
> 
> 
> 
> Crimea. Mientras cruzaba la frontera disfrazado de refugiado, un miembro del grupo armado ilegal "Batallón tártaro de Crimea de Chelebidzhikhan" fue detenido



Como puede ser que los malvados rusos permitan que los niños vayan al parque a jugar.

Lo he dicho siempre, en esta guerra ni todo es negro ni todo es blanco, excepto para los hiperventilados de uno y otro bando.


----------



## Trajanillo (7 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Ahora amenazaran a Japon con sanciones ???



Como sigan amenazando se van a quedar más solos que la una. Esto de las amenazas solo muestran desesperación ante lo que les viene.


----------



## workforfood (7 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Como puede ser que los malvados rusos permitan que los niños vayan al parque a jugar.
> 
> Lo he dicho siempre, en esta guerra ni todo es negro ni todo es blanco, excepto para los hiperventilados de uno y otro bando.



Yo no veo más que un bando OTAN, sus post son mentiras, gilipolleces y fotos de soldados rusos muertos, estar a favor de Rusia es estar en una situación neutral.


----------



## arriondas (7 Abr 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Se llama austeridad, eficiencia, suficiencia y ahorro. Se hace un uso estúpido de la mayor parte de la energía.
> 
> Europa cuenta con otras fuentes de energía que puede utilizar, como la biomasa, las cadenas de pantanos (es decir construir un pantano dentro de un pantano).
> 
> Se puede hacer, requiere esfuerzo y determinación



Pides demasiado. Los europeos occidentales no están dispuestos a llegar a determinados niveles.


----------



## amcxxl (7 Abr 2022)

Tropas de la #DPR capturaron el centro de #Marioupol y casi todos los edificios administrativos. Las fuerzas de #Ucrania Azov ahora se dividen en 3 grupos, que están bloqueados por todos lados: 
en Azov-Stal, Illich Iron & Steel Works y en el área del puerto marítimo (en amarillo)


----------



## Teuro (7 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Al parecer globalismo ruso no coincide con el globalismo norteamericano



Parece ser que no. Para los EEUU el globalismo es exportar inflación y para los rusos exportar tanques.


----------



## Seronoser (7 Abr 2022)

Yo si fuera Putin convocaba elecciones mañana 
Podría....
A partir del verano...

No pueden hacerlo ahora, Usa está realmente jodidísima


----------



## rejon (7 Abr 2022)

Vamos a ver si no enteramos,quien ha invadido Ucrania es Rusia, no al revés, quien esta bombardeando civiles es Rusia, no al revés, quien tiene la responsabilidad de lo que ocurra en esta guerra es el agresor no el agredido, si el hijoPutin no hubiera invadido Ucrania no estaríamos hablando de esto. 

Rusia vive muy segura detras de unas fronteras que nadie ha violado, el infierno lo ha desatado el hijoPutin en territorio ucranianao.


----------



## lapetus (7 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> inventan las guerras



Exacto. Nos engañan para que nos creamos que estamos en su mismo club (los países). Pero en realidad los gobernantes nos chupan la sangre y nos masacran. Luego pactan entre ellos.
Es el mismo juego macabro de los reyes absolutistas del antiguo régimen. Montaban sus guerritas pero luego estaban todos emparentados entre sí.

Cuando la gente se de cuenta de esto, se acabarán las guerras.


----------



## Minsky Moment (7 Abr 2022)

Probablemente el OPUS:


----------



## otroyomismo (7 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Por eso no va a quedar ni uno vivo,,,el error de Debaltsevo no se va a repetir tranquilo



bonito mapa


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (7 Abr 2022)

¡¡Estos si que se han acojonado!!


----------



## otroyomismo (7 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Entiendo que no comprendas... siento no estar hoy para hacer historia de lo que ha acontecido hasta el punto que estamos... pero resumiendo muy mucho; Rusia a Europa ya le ha ganado más de dos partidas... la más importante fue NABUCO, que era vital para que Europa tuviese un segundo suministrador de gas y NO DEPENDIESE totalmente de Rusia, cosa TOTALMENTE INADMISIBLE...
> 
> Y Rusia con eso ya nos puso contra las cuerdas... lo siguiente fue Siria y con eso fue un gancho demoledor...
> 
> ...



alguien me explica esto de NABUCO?

gracias


----------



## Bishop (7 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Alguno me llamará psicópata o lo que le plazca, pero la sola contemplación del uso de artillería pesada me parece de una belleza poética difícil de explicar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre... en todo caso será belleza *visual. *Y sonora, ciertamente. Ya no te digo estar cerca y sentir las vibraciones. 

Que sí, no te digo que no. Todo lo que sea artillería pesada tiene su aquel... si nos abstraemos del contexto.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (7 Abr 2022)

Los mejores cilicios son obviamente los católicos.


----------



## Top5 (7 Abr 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> La bolsa rusa está ahora mismo a niveles PRE-SANCIONES-BLOQUEO.
> 
> ...



Si todo el mundo va hacia la recesión es obvio que Rusia también la sufrirá...
Pero teniendo materias primas y armamento nuclear (no es un país de mierda) van a ser los primeros en crecer cuando las cosas vuelvan a su curso.
Además es que ellos tienen la energía más barata.


----------



## computer_malfuction (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (7 Abr 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> bonito mapa



Un calderín de na comparado con lo que se está formando...


----------



## Mongolo471 (7 Abr 2022)

La pregunta en estos momentos debería ser, quién los compra al precio más alto, para acumularlos.


----------



## lapetus (7 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> en Azov-Stal, Illich Iron & Steel Works y en el área del puerto marítimo (en amarillo)



Se han atrincherado en los activos industriales, que me imagino habrán minado con explosivos. Eso es un palo para Rusia, porque si los quiere tomar tendrá que destrozarlos a cañonazos, o bien correr el riesgo de que los mismos azovitas los vuelen.
El resultado final es que aquello acabará destrozado, y económicamente en vez de ser una ciudad próspera tendrá que recibir ayudas a la reconstrucción (más lastre para Rusia).



rejon dijo:


> si el hijoPutin no hubiera invadido Ucrania no estaríamos hablando de esto.



Si Obama no hubiese metido la zarpa en el vecino de Rusia y no hubiese dado un golpe de estado Maidanista no estaríamos hablando de esto.
Si Poroshenko y Zelenski no hubiesen vendido el país a cambio de convertirlo en plataforma atlantista para joder a Rusia no estaríamos hablando de esto.
Si Poroshenko no hubiese prohibido a los rusoparlantes el hablar su lengua y no hubiese reprimido las protestas con artillería no estaríamos hablando de esto.
Si Zelenski no hubiese movido el ejército ucro al Donbass para tomarlo a sangre y fuego en Febrero no estaríamos hablando de esto.
Si USA no hubiese usado a Ucrania para forzar a Alemania a cerrar el Nord Stream 2 no estaríamos hablando de esto.

Que poca memoria tienen algunos.


----------



## Minsky Moment (7 Abr 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> alguien me explica esto de NABUCO?
> 
> gracias


----------



## vettonio (7 Abr 2022)

Otro prueba mas de que van perdiendo.


----------



## capitán almeida (7 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Cada día que el hijoPutin mantiene esta locura criminal, más grande es la mancha sobre Rusia y mayor el odio de los Ucranianos hacia Rusia, ¿vale la pena?


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Abr 2022)

Parece de los rusos se retiran de Kerson. Odessa ya si eso lo dejan pa otra guerra.


----------



## Minsky Moment (7 Abr 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Si todo el mundo va hacia la recesión es obvio que Rusia también la sufrirá...
> Pero teniendo materias primas y armamento nuclear (no es un país de mierda) van a ser los primeros en crecer cuando las cosas vuelvan a su curso.
> Además es que ellos tienen la energía más barata.



Hora de comprar acciones de gazprom...


----------



## capitán almeida (7 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Como puede ser que los malvados rusos permitan que los niños vayan al parque a jugar.
> 
> Lo he dicho siempre, en esta guerra ni todo es negro ni todo es blanco, excepto para los hiperventilados de uno y otro bando.



Que no te enteras que ya dijo tales de panfleto hace 15 días que jersón había sido recuperado e iban a por simferopol, a la cabeza va el koreano ese que está en Polonia, digo Nikolaev, el tal kim (no confundir con calópez)


----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Mira lo que ha hecho Macron y ya me contarás que tendría que pasar para que faltase el gas de la calefacción en Alemania por poner un caso... ahora, que falte gas y vas a ver lo que empieza a ocurrir con los empresarios y las finanzas... los ciudadanos recibirían paro, pero esas personas se iban a poner de muy mala leche y ELLOS SI FINANCIAN a partidos y demás organizaciones...



independientemente de que Alemania expropie gazprom o Putin pida pago en rublos, los alemanes temen a los rusos entre otras cosas por su forma de pensar letal para ellos cuando sea el momento estratégico adecuado, los Rusos cortaran el gas y vereis que risas nos echamos


----------



## rejon (7 Abr 2022)

Der Spiegel: *la inteligencia alemana intercepta mensajes de radio de tropas rusas que hablan de asesinatos de civiles en Bucha.*

La inteligencia alemana cree que los asesinatos de civiles podrían ser parte de una "estrategia clara" para intimidar a los civiles y reprimir la resistencia. 









(S+) Horror von Butscha: Soldaten besprachen Gräueltaten gegen Zivilisten über Funk


Die Bilder von ermordeten Zivilisten aus Butscha schockieren die Welt. Nach SPIEGEL-Informationen hat der BND Funkverkehr mutmaßlicher Täter mitgeschnitten. Demnach gehören die brutalen Taten zur Strategie von Putins Armee.




www.spiegel.de


----------



## capitán almeida (7 Abr 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Parece de los rusos se retiran de Kerson. Odessa ya si eso lo dejan pa otra guerra.



Pero como van retirase de un sitio donde fueron expulsados hace 15 días ome oh


----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Vamos que lo esta...como que no le queda otro remedio...
> 
> O va hasta el final...o desguazan la nacion rusa...
> 
> ...



revísate las bolsas hoy están rarunas


----------



## Minsky Moment (7 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Si Obama no hubiese metido la zarpa en el vecino de Rusia y no hubiese dado un golpe de estado Maidanista no estaríamos hablando de esto.
> Si Poroshenko y Zelenski no hubiesen vendido el país a cambio de convertirlo en plataforma atlantista para joder a Rusia no estaríamos hablando de esto.
> Si Poroshenko no hubiese prohibido a los rusoparlantes el hablar su lengua y no hubiese reprimido las protestas con artillería no estaríamos hablando de esto.
> Si Zelenski no hubiese movido el ejército ucro al Donbass para tomarlo a sangre y fuego en Febrero no estaríamos hablando de esto.
> ...



Tal cuál. Resumen perfecto.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Abr 2022)

*DA IGUAL UCRAÑA*

*LOS CHIPEADOS ESTAIS REVENTADOS

JAMAS SEREIS NORMALES AGAIN 

PARA VOSOTROS SE ACABO LA GUERRA Y LA VIDA *






​


----------



## Remequilox (7 Abr 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Se llama austeridad, eficiencia, suficiencia y ahorro. Se hace un uso estúpido de la mayor parte de la energía.
> 
> Europa cuenta con otras fuentes de energía que puede utilizar, como la biomasa, las cadenas de pantanos (es decir construir un pantano dentro de un pantano).
> 
> Se puede hacer, requiere esfuerzo y determinación



Es cierto que entre ahorro y alternativas, en términos energéticos o materias primas, la economía productiva europea, por poder, puede aguantar sin Rusia.
Lo que no puede es aguantar entonces con el nivel de salarios que tenemos.
Ni tampoco puede entonces aguantar la economía europea siendo una economía "del consumo".

Bloquear Rusia y "pacto de rentas", hunde el empleo y el consumo.
Bloquear Rusia y "pacto de rentas" + "prohibición del despido", y tenemos una economía tan ficticia como la soviética de Breznev 
(nominalmente todo el mundo tendrá poder adquisitivo para comprar lo que no está disponible, nominalmente todo lo esencial estará disponible, pero no al alcance de la inmensa mayoría. Pero las nominalidades estadísticas serán felices. Luego ya sabemos lo que vino, perestroika y desmembración)


----------



## Argentium (7 Abr 2022)

*Bielorrusia pagará parte de sus deudas extranjeras en rublos bielorrusos.*
13:10 || 07/04/2022


----------



## Baltasar G thang (7 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> independientemente de que Alemania expropie gazprom o Putin pida pago en rublos, los alemanes temen a los rusos entre otras cosas por su forma de pensar letal para ellos cuando sea el momento estratégico adecuado, los Rusos cortaran el gas y vereis que risas nos echamos



seran resilientes y entraran en calor defecandose unos a otros en el pecho
y no lo digo yo, lo decia el visionario CACADAMUS en el siglo 13 en una de sus profecias
"y del este llegara una tribu turcochina que dejara sin energia a la tierra de los cubos sin sentido del humor
y los cubos responderan defecandose unos a otros en el pecho en un frenesi de caca que durara 10 años"


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Abr 2022)

Esta guerra ya se ha jugado..... y tambien pierden los rusos.









Wargaming a Long War: Ukraine Fights On - Modern War Institute


In the weeks prior to the start of the Russo-Ukrainian War, Marine Corps University hosted a four-day wargame to forecast the war’s course. That wargame proved remarkably prescient, accurately predicting […]




mwi.usma.edu


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (7 Abr 2022)

No se como lo hace USA pero todas las grandes guerras siempre se libran lejos de su territorio


----------



## Azrael_II (7 Abr 2022)

*Draghi amenaza a Europa con la guerra si no seguimos la estrategia del Pentágono "Preferís paz o aire acondicionado"*



Y lo bueno es que puede colar con dos argumentos en pro de un bien superior 

1. Parar al dictador Putin 

2. Parar el cambio climático




...


¿ Alguna idea para crear un pensamiento crítico sobre la actuación de Europa, de sus medios de comunicación y políticos sumisos a EEUU por tanto traidores y corruptos?

"Soberanía Europa" quedaría de muy de derechas 

"Independencia europea"?

Que opináis en base a que lema se puede construir un discurso? La borregamen necesita lemas y mantras 

Algo que volaría sería relacionar la corrupción con esto, realmente no servir a quien te vota es corrupción


----------



## rejon (7 Abr 2022)

*La OTAN se abre a mandar armamento pesado a Ucrania ante el recrudecimiento de la ofensiva rusa.*

La OTAN se ha mostrado abierta a enviar armamento pesado a Ucrania por primera vez desde el inicio del conflicto en el este de Europa, ante el potencial recrudecimiento de la invasión rusa y de que la guerra se dilate en el tiempo.

En declaraciones antes de la reunión de ministros de Exteriores aliados, el secretario general, Jens Stoltenberg, ha incidido en que Kiev necesita "con urgencia" más apoyo militar ante la nueva fase en la que entra la guerra en Ucrania, con el reagrupamiento de las tropas rusas y la potencial ofensiva contra la región del Donbás.

*"Es importante que los aliados estén listos para reforzar la asistencia a Ucrania tanto con sistemas pesados, como ligeros. Esto tiene un efecto cada día en el terreno",* ha subrayado, al ser preguntado si la OTAN mandará tanques a Ucrania.

El exprimer ministro noruego ha defendido el envío de armas antitanques, sistemas defensivos aéreos y distintos sistemas avanzados de armas. "La totalidad de lo que hacen los aliados es significativo e incluye sistemas ligeros y pesados", ha señalado. 









La OTAN se abre a mandar armamento pesado a Ucrania ante el recrudecimiento de la ofensiva rusa


La OTAN se ha mostrado abierta a enviar armamento pesado a Ucrania por primera vez desde el inicio del...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Mongolo471 (7 Abr 2022)

No, se llama China.


----------



## JAGGER (7 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> No voy a perder el tiempo desmontando el relato falso. Te leo y estás tan putrefacto y hediondo de odio como el estonio



Rusia invade Ucrania: relato falso.
Gente rota.


----------



## vil. (7 Abr 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> alguien me explica esto de NABUCO?
> 
> gracias











Gasoducto Nabucco - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Si el dólar te lo pueden congelar.....
> Si con dólares USA te prohíbe invertir en Rusia u otros mercados interesantes.....
> Si con dólares quizás no puedas comprar materias primas o productos semielaborados rusos baratos......
> Si por los dólares a la vista en el banco te dan un mísero 0,0 algo % (o hasta te cobran por depositarlo)....
> ...



cual crees que será la divisa refugio ante la inflación presente y futura? el franco suizo? o las hay mejores?


----------



## Minsky Moment (7 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> *Draghi amenaza a Europa con la guerra si no seguimos la estrategia del Pentágono "Preferís paz o aire acondicionado"*
> Y lo bueno es que puede colar con dos argumentos en pro de un bien superior
> 1. Parar al dictador Putin
> 2. Parar el cambio climático
> ...



¿Alguna idea? ¿Quieres decir sin bombardear nada?


----------



## porconsiguiente (7 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> *Draghi amenaza a Europa con la guerra si no seguimos la estrategia del Pentágono "Preferís paz o aire acondicionado"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se, a ese plan le veo lagunas.


----------



## Remequilox (7 Abr 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> alguien me explica esto de NABUCO?
> 
> gracias











Gasoducto Nabucco - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## rejon (7 Abr 2022)

Entrevistado por Habertürk, el presidente Zelensky afirma que 7 países están listos para emitir garantías de seguridad para Ucrania si hubiera un tratado de paz:


----------



## rejon (7 Abr 2022)

Para botarate tú y tu PM....GILIPOLLAS


----------



## Seronoser (7 Abr 2022)

Uno que pasaba... dijo:


> No exactamente. Piensa que la economía rusa es muy exportadora. Depende muchísimo de la exportación de materias primas. Si se resienten en eso, tendrían problemas serios. Hay gente por aquí que dice que algo ha bajado la gasolina allí, pero tampoco es una cosa loca, parece ser. En cambio, exportar materias primas les supone ingresos importantes para poder importar otras cosas que les pueden faltar. Simplemente, tiene que haber un equilibrio.
> 
> De hecho, mira los problemas que hemos tenido los ciudadanos en España con una moneda fuerte como el Euro. Es bueno para algunas cosas, malo para otras.



Hombre, no ha bajado una cosa loca la gasolina porque ya está muy barata...
Normalmente yo lleno con 23 euros.
A finales de febrero llené con 13 putos euros.
Ahora, con unos 20 me da.
No está mal.

Y Abril, 4 euros de gas, luz y agua, que pagamos por adelantado.
Con estos precios no puedes bajar mucho más. Está casi regalado, no jodamos.


----------



## Teuro (7 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> USA ha entrado en modo forrest gump malvado hace tiempo y los políticos europitecus son del genero máxima sumisión, los españoles somos en la mayoría telediario dice la verdad adoremos al presidente Antonio, el frente jenarico de liberación resiste en todas las fronteras españolas, la llegada de ukras buenorras.
> 
> ha día de hoy no veo muchas venas hinchadas por la inflación veo cabreos estériles que no cristalizan en nada por miedo acojone y servilismo patrio.
> 
> ...



Corea del Sur, Japón, Taiwan, Polonia, Estonia, Letonia, Lituania, Bosnia, Eslovaquia, Chequia, Croacia, Finlandia están sencillamente aterrorizadas con lo que han visto en el último mes. Un matón que agrede y en cuanto te defiendes te enseña las nukes. Bulling político a naciones. Sin USA Taiwan sería invadida, Corea del sur borrada del mapa, Japón destruida, Rusia se anexionaría Estonia, Letonia, Lituania, Finlandia, destruiría Polonia, Chequia y Eslovaquia, Serbia conquistaría Kosovo y Bosnia. Y Rusia subyugaría al resto de Europa Occidental.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Abr 2022)

Los asesinos de Bucha vuelven al frente. Esta vez en Karkov. 

¿Pretende Putina que mueran y no canten la traviata?


----------



## rejon (7 Abr 2022)

Lo de los rusos recuperando terreno en Kherson es una puta mierda.


----------



## amcxxl (7 Abr 2022)

El exinspector de armas de la ONU, Scott Ritter, analiza las acusaciones y las pruebas de los crímenes de guerra en el conflicto entre Ucrania y Rusia y explica cómo la propaganda influye en la opinión pública

An American revival led by veterans and their allies. U.S. Tour of Duty offers veterans the opportunity to network with other public-spirited Americans and develop mutually beneficial relationships. Twitter: @RealScottRitter


----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Como sigan amenazando se van a quedar más solos que la una. Esto de las amenazas solo muestran desesperación ante lo que les viene.



la cuestión es en cuantos meses se jode la economía usa y a que nivel


----------



## Abu-Yunis (7 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Hombre... en todo caso será belleza *visual. *Y sonora, ciertamente. Ya no te digo estar cerca y sentir las vibraciones.
> 
> Que sí, no te digo que no. Todo lo que sea artillería pesada tiene su aquel... si nos abstraemos del contexto.



Pueden aprovechar tanta concentración artillera para interpretar la sinfonía 1812 de Tchaikovsky.


----------



## Mongolo471 (7 Abr 2022)

Están rascando de todo Rusia y lo que no sea Rusia. Me dan hasta pena.


----------



## ProfeInsti (7 Abr 2022)

El Estado Mayor de Ucrania estima que desde el inicio de la invasión de su país, el ejército ruso ha sufrido 18.900 bajas, entre soldados muertos, heridos o prisioneros, informaron hoy fuentes militares desde Kiev. 
El ejército ruso ha perdido asimismo 698 tanques, 1.891 vehículos blindados, 198 lanzamisiles, 159 aviones, 135 helicópteros y 111 drones, entre otros equipamientos militares, según el balance difundido este jueves por el Estado Mayor ucraniano.


----------



## lasoziedad (7 Abr 2022)

Se ha aprobado la eutanasia en Bruselas:


*La Eurocámara pide un embargo completo e inmediato del gas y petróleo rusos*

El Parlamento Europeo reclamó este jueves a los países de la Unión Europea (UE) que impongan un* embargo "completo e inmediato"* a las importaciones rusas de petróleo, carbón, combustible nuclear y gas como *represalia económica* ante la invasión rusa de Ucrania desde finales de febrero. Aunque en el texto original se había rebajado la urgencia de la prohibición de importar gas ruso a "tan pronto como fuese posible", una enmienda *apoyada por 413 diputados* (93 en contra y 46 abstenciones) *eliminó esta referencia temporal* e incluyó al gas entre los recursos energéticos rusos que la Eurocámara cree que la UE debe dejar de comprar. Así, el texto final (*aprobado por 512 votos a favor y sólo 22 en contra y 19 abstenciones*) pide que "se introduzca un embargo total e inmediato de las importaciones rusas de *petróleo, carbón, combustible nuclear y gas*", así como que se abandonen por completo los proyectos de gasoducto Nord Stream 1 y 2.


----------



## rejon (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mongolo471 (7 Abr 2022)

No todos los silicios son iguales


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Abr 2022)

Mariupol sigue siendo abastecida desde el aire. 

Alucino con la incapacidad de los Dimitris. Menudo ejercito de patanes inutiles.


----------



## Teuro (7 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Si ese gato hablase.....



Es una muestra de la absoluta idiotización de occidente. Prensa imbécil para una sociedad de imbéciles.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lo de los rusos recuperando terreno en Kherson es una puta mierda.



Mas les valdria retirarse y concentrarse en el este. Pero mejor asi, que sigan teniendo perdidas espectaculares me nutre.


----------



## coscorron (7 Abr 2022)

Que beneficio han conseguido los países africanos de su relación con Occidente??? Pues es normal que al occidental en un pais africano lo miren como a un billetero y poco más.


----------



## lasoziedad (7 Abr 2022)

*Rusia prohíbe la publicidad de Google*

El regulador ruso de las comunicaciones, *Roskomnadzor,prohibió hoy la distribución en el país de publicidad del gigante tecnológico Google y de sus productos*, por "numerosas violaciones" de la ley por parte de su servicio de vídeo YouTube con relación a la denominada 'operación especial militar' en Ucrania.

En un comunicado, la agencia reguladora señaló que por estas violaciones ha decidido introducir "*medidas coercitivas de carácter informativo y económico*". Roskomnadzor impone en concreto una "*prohibición a la distribución de publicidad de Google LLC y de sus recursos de información* como objeto de publicidad", indica. 

Además, Rusia pretende que buscadores de internet, como la rusa *Yandex,informen a los usuarios sobre las 'violaciones' de la compañía tecnológica dirigida por Sundar Pichai. *


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Que beneficio han conseguido los países africanos de su relación con Occidente??? Pues es normal que al occidental en un pais africano lo miren como a un billetero y poco más.



Lo preguntas en serio?? tonto de los cojones.


----------



## arriondas (7 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Hombre, no ha bajado una cosa loca la gasolina porque ya está muy barata...
> Normalmente yo lleno con 23 euros.
> A finales de febrero llené con 13 putos euros.
> Ahora, con unos 20 me da.
> ...



Vivir aquí es barato, comparado con Occidente. Los gastos de luz, calefacción, agua, internet y tele por cable... no se pueden comparar a los que hay en España. En la piel de toro es mucho más caro, como tengas un salario pequeño en España, entre eso y la compra te fundes tranquilamente más de medio sueldo al mes.


----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Se han atrincherado en los activos industriales, que me imagino habrán minado con explosivos. Eso es un palo para Rusia, porque si los quiere tomar tendrá que destrozarlos a cañonazos, o bien correr el riesgo de que los mismos azovitas los vuelen.
> El resultado final es que aquello acabará destrozado, y económicamente en vez de ser una ciudad próspera tendrá que recibir ayudas a la reconstrucción (más lastre para Rusia).
> 
> 
> ...



estando en una sola instalación minada con una bomba de nitrometano lo vuelas todo


----------



## rejon (7 Abr 2022)

Eso te lo metes por el culo...payaso de mierda.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Pero como van retirase de un sitio donde fueron expulsados hace 15 días ome oh



trolea a tu puta madre.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (7 Abr 2022)

Contrabando de tropas chinas ...


----------



## computer_malfuction (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mongolo471 (7 Abr 2022)

Tú sabrás


----------



## lasoziedad (7 Abr 2022)

*Zelenski y Von der Leyen se reunirán mañana en Kiev*

El presidente de Ucrania, *Volodímir Zelenski*, y la presidenta de la Comisión Europea, (CE), *Ursula Von del Leyen*, se reunirán mañana en *Kiev*, según informó un portavoz del líder ucraniano. 

El propósito de la visita, según la fuente ucraniana, es abordar el *quinto paquete de sanciones contra Rusia* que se está preparando a escala europea y que, según la propuesta de la CE, incluirá el *embargo a las importaciones de carbón ruso.*

El Ejecutivo comunitario avanzó ya el pasado martes el propósito de Von der Leyen y del alto representante de la UE para la Política Exterior, Josep Borrell, de viajar esta semana a Kiev.

La visita a la capital ucraniana precederá al evento '*Levántate por Ucrania*', que tendrá lugar el sábado en *Varsovia* y al que también acudirán Von der Leyen y Borrell.


----------



## rejon (7 Abr 2022)

Rusia confirma que los bancos internacionales rechazaron la transferencia de $ 649 millones para el pago de eurobonos, debido a las sanciones. Parece que el incumplimiento soberano de Rusia se avecina.


----------



## Fabs (7 Abr 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> alguien me explica esto de NABUCO?
> 
> gracias











Nabucco: el gaseoducto que se convirtió en sueño imposible


La guerra encubierta para dominar la energía del Caspio ha terminado con una humillante derrota para Occidente, ya que la tubería Nabucco, apadrinada...




es.rbth.com





La guerra encubierta para dominar la energía del Caspio ha terminado con una humillante derrota para Occidente, ya que la tubería Nabucco, apadrinada por EE UU, no ha llegado a nacer.

Alentados por los EE UU, Europa empezó a fantasear con energía obscenamente barata llegada desde una región que flota en un mar de petróleo y gas. Como pequeños comerciantes con pocas miras, olvidaban que, si exceptuamos el conflicto con Ucrania en 2006, los rusos han sido proveedores de confianza de gas siberiano durante más de 30 años.

Nabucco fracasó porque era un gaseoducto 'político'. Este puente de 31.000 millones de dólares fue concebido para arrancar Asia Central de la influencia rusa. Un grifo gigantesco diseñado para alejar 30.000 millones de metros cúbicos de gas (casi un 10% del consumo anual de Europa) de los gaseoductos rusos.
Sin embargo, los rusos tuvieron la previsión (y la fuerza diplomática) de ver cómo fracasaba el proyecto. En junio de 2009, cuando Europa estaba a punto de poner sobre el papel un acuerdo sobre Nabucco, un importante analista moscovita ridiculizó su "caótica cantinela".

*Alexander Kniazev, director de la sede regional del Instituto de la CEI, dijo que el apoyo al proyecto le recordaba al inquietante coro de esclavos hebreos de la ópera Nabucco de Verdi: "Bello, aunque al mismo tiempo sombrío y desesperado".

Su comentario fue profético. *

...
(Artículo completo en el enlace)


----------



## lasoziedad (7 Abr 2022)

*La UE no pagará la energía rusa en rublos*

La *Unión Europea* cumplirá estrictamente los contratos con Rusia y *seguirá pagando en euros o dólares por el suministro de carbón, gas y petróleo. *Así lo aseguró hoy en Sofía la presidenta de la Comisión Europea, *Ursula von der Leyen.*

Von der Leyen agregó que se está estudiando el decreto del presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, que exige que los pagos sean en la moneda rusa y afirmó que la UE tendrá "una postura común" en ese asunto.


----------



## orcblin (7 Abr 2022)

ojo una cosa es un embargo y otra cosa es no comprarlo...

que es lo que han aprobado nuestros amados líderes?


----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Hombre, no ha bajado una cosa loca la gasolina porque ya está muy barata...
> Normalmente yo lleno con 23 euros.
> A finales de febrero llené con 13 putos euros.
> Ahora, con unos 20 me da.
> ...



y cuanto te consume tu lada niva, tuneado con motor biturbo, inteercoler, booster, neumáticos anchos suspensión ultima generación y cambio tiptronic?


----------



## coscorron (7 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Es cierto que entre ahorro y alternativas, en términos energéticos o materias primas, la economía productiva europea, por poder, puede aguantar sin Rusia.
> Lo que no puede es aguantar entonces con el nivel de salarios que tenemos.
> Ni tampoco puede entonces aguantar la economía europea siendo una economía "del consumo".
> 
> ...



O sea que la economía europea podría aguantar convirtiendose en la economía de por ejemplo Mongolia ... ?? Vale pues.


----------



## rejon (7 Abr 2022)

La financiación por parte de Alemania del ascenso del fascismo ruso a través de las importaciones de gas, cuando existían alternativas viables de hidrocarburos y nucleares, se clasificará como uno de los grandes fracasos geopolíticos de finales del siglo XX y principios del XXI. 

Esta Ostpolitik devolvió la guerra genocida a Europa.


----------



## mazuste (7 Abr 2022)

Otro de los grandes cañones grandes ha sido llevado a la batalla... 
Entre esto y el Tulipan de 240 mm, los nazis en la planta de acero 
van a estar bastante jodidos:
Russia Pounds Ukraine With 'World's Most Powerful' 2S7M Malka Artillery Guns As War Enters Critical Stage


----------



## capitán almeida (7 Abr 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> trolea a tu puta madre.



Aparta que me tiznas, le dijo la sartén al cazo


----------



## Bishop (7 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Eso no son misiles, parecen lanzacohetes que suelen llevar algunos barcos rusos.



¿Lanzacohetes en vertical?



Eso son misiles, supongo que de crucero. Fíjese en la trayectoria.


----------



## Mongolo471 (7 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La financiación por parte de Alemania del ascenso del fascismo ruso a través de las importaciones de gas, cuando existían alternativas viables de hidrocarburos y nucleares, se clasificará como uno de los grandes fracasos geopolíticos de finales del siglo XX y principios del XXI.
> 
> Esta Ostpolitik devolvió la guerra genocida a Europa.



Eso se escuchará por eones


----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Se ha aprobado la eutanasia en Bruselas:
> 
> 
> *La Eurocámara pide un embargo completo e inmediato del gas y petróleo rusos*
> ...



gestos par ala galería irrealizables hoy en día, si nos ponemos en ese plan la burbucamara pide 2 chortinas ukras por forero


----------



## HUROGÁN (7 Abr 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Mariupol sigue siendo abastecida desde el aire.
> 
> Alucino con la incapacidad de los Dimitris. Menudo ejercito de patanes inutiles.



Si Zelenski por radio les nutre de ¡¡ Ánimo chicos vended caro el pellejo!!


----------



## Minsky Moment (7 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Corea del Sur, Japón, Taiwan, Polonia, Estonia, Letonia, Lituania, Bosnia, Eslovaquia, Chequia, Croacia, Finlandia están sencillamente aterrorizadas con lo que han visto en el último mes. Un matón que agrede y en cuanto te defiendes te enseña las nukes. Bulling político a naciones. Sin USA Taiwan sería invadida, Corea del sur borrada del mapa, Japón destruida, Rusia se anexionaría Estonia, Letonia, Lituania, Finlandia, destruiría Polonia, Chequia y Eslovaquia, Serbia conquistaría Kosovo y Bosnia. Y Rusia subyugaría al resto de Europa Occidental.



Joder, qué miedo, ¿no? Además, para los aliens, cuando vengan, no queda nada. Eso les va a cabrear.


----------



## Teuro (7 Abr 2022)

Uno que pasaba... dijo:


> Pasa que en el momento que Rusia dice que a pagar y comerciar en rublos y monedas no-OTAN, el resto de monedas se revaloriza porque más gente las necesita. Y lo que nos queda por ver... Ahora bien, como no se anden con ojo, lo mismo el rublo se pone demasiado fuerte y tienen problemas para exportar. Menudo tiro en el pie sería eso. Pero si controlan eso bien, cuidado...



Va a ser un desastre, lo llevo diciendo desde que lo hicieron, que los neo-soros se van a poner las botas con la especulación en el mercado de divisisas que ríete de las cryptos. Los cambios van a entrar en una montaña rusa. A ver, el secreto de China en todo este tiempo ha sido el manipular su moneda para que esté infravalorada frente al dolar con el objetivo de tener una economía exportadora, si China dejara fluctuar su moneda y en visto de que la expectativa es que China siga creciendo esto provocaría una subida considerable y una caída de exportaciones.

La solución que podrían hacer para controlar la revalorización sería imprimir más, es decir, más gasolina al fuego.


----------



## capitán almeida (7 Abr 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> Si zelenski por radio les nutre de ¡¡ Animo chicos vended caro el pellejo!!



y ese cojoniano es el que habla de trolear


----------



## Mongolo471 (7 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> ¿Lanzacohetes en vertical?
> 
> 
> 
> Eso son misiles, supongo que de crucero. Fíjese en la trayectoria.



Ya lo he visto suficiente, y sí, son cohetes no misiles.


----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Vivir aquí es barato, comparado con Occidente. Los gastos de luz, calefacción, agua, internet y tele por cable... no se pueden comparar a los que hay en España. En la piel de toro es mucho más caro, como tengas un salario pequeño en España, entre eso y la compra te fundes tranquilamente más de medio sueldo al mes.



y que armas te puedes comprar como particular allí?


----------



## vil. (7 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Se ha aprobado la eutanasia en Bruselas:
> 
> 
> *La Eurocámara pide un embargo completo e inmediato del gas y petróleo rusos*
> ...




Ver a tus gobernantes histéricos es algo horripilante... 

Sólo tendrían que mirar esos MERCADOS que tanto les llenaba la boca en mentar cuando tocaba hacer recortes, para intentar calmarse y tomarse unos días de relax... pero nos gobiernan histéricas y lloronas, que da igual el sexo que tengan, pero que son INCAPACES de mantener la compostura...

Ahora a ver si son capaces de que esa medida se lleve a efecto, pero me temo que salvo GIMOTEAR y berrear como cerdo al matadero... que le EXIJAN al tal Orban que se abstenga de decir lo que piensa, ya puestos, ganarían más, aunquepara el caso que les iba a hacer, y nosotros tendríamos menos que aguantar...

Pos nada a ver más esperpento europeo... que DESASTRE de UE....

Triste realidad de mandatarios que tenemos...


----------



## rejon (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## unaie (7 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> *Draghi amenaza a Europa con la guerra si no seguimos la estrategia del Pentágono "Preferís paz o aire acondicionado"*



Preferimos aire acondicionado.

Incluso sin aire acondicionado preferimos la guerra.

La guerra es mejor que la paz de los cementerios. Y eso es Europa. Las mujeres no tienen hijos. La poblacion europea va camino de la extincion y va siendo reemplazada con inmigracion. Mientras este proceso ocurre se entretiene a la poblacion con agendas 2030, cambios climaticos, feminismo e identificacion de genero. Necesitamos el fascismo, o el comunismo, o una invasion, cualquier cosa que revuelva los cimientos de Europa.


----------



## Aonyoigo (7 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Grande Segui. Como siempre un espíritu libre. Al final todo esto va de borregos vs. no borregos.



Y además me pone el cipote como una viga de acero uhmmmm


----------



## Argentium (7 Abr 2022)

Y eso es bueno o malo, y para quién???

*Bielorrusia reduce drásticamente los volúmenes de procesado de petróleo debido a las sanciones – Reuters*
13:20 || 07/04/2022


----------



## porconsiguiente (7 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> gestos par ala galería irrealizables hoy en día, si nos ponemos en ese plan la burbucamara pide 2 chortinas ukras por forero



¿Quién quiere chortinas ucranianas cuando puedes tener chortinas rusas?

Disfruta el video.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Abr 2022)

Todo va segun el plan?


----------



## rejon (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Marchamaliano (7 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Ahora amenazaran a Japon con sanciones ???



Se les revuelve el gallinero a los amos de la momia. Eso sí, nosotros seguimos como putitas aventajadas.


----------



## Minsky Moment (7 Abr 2022)

Ya. Y el potróleo ha contenido su precio porque USA ha liberado reservas. O sea, por añadir una gota al mar. Si eg que...


----------



## Remequilox (7 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia confirma que los bancos internacionales rechazaron la transferencia de $ 649 millones para el pago de eurobonos, debido a las sanciones. Parece que el incumplimiento soberano de Rusia se avecina.



Eso del impago solo sirve para dos cosas:
a.- Para exigirle al deudor que pague. Claro que si el deudor ya ha pagado..... 
b.- Para que el acreedor le exija su cobertura al CDS (Credit Default Swap), cobertura que solo se materializaría sí el emisor del CDS verifica que sí existió el impago. En tal caso, es el CDS el que paga el impago, y se pone en la posición de a.- anterior.

O sea, un mero bucle lógico, que solo perjudica al inversor occidental (sea el que invirtió directamente, sea el que emitió el CDS), ya que uno u otro se van a quedar o con muchos rublos, o con eurodólares congelados.

Tiene otra utilidad: Nadie que esté interesado en participar en la economía rusa, puede hacerlo con seguridad y tranquilidad desde el espacio económico eurodolar. Si alguien quiere invertir allí, deberá usar canales alternativos, tipo banca japonesa en Singapur, por ejemplo.

Supongo que que la "brillante estrategia antiputin" se basa en eso: 
Fastidiar lo más posible a "nuestros" agentes inversores.
Fomentar el desarrollo del mercado financiero de Asia-Pacífico.
No incomodar mucho a la economía rusa.

(Antes a esto lo habríamos llamado dispararse un tiro en el propio pie, pero ahora algunos lo consideran "durísimas sanciones fruto de una brillante estrategia". Creo que ni en el kimilsunismo norcoreano llegan a tales absurdidades mentales)


----------



## vladimirovich (7 Abr 2022)

Truki dijo:


> Sólo falta el asunto energético que es peliagudo . Rusia nos lo solucionaba pero ya ves .



El asunto energetico se soluciona facil a partir de ahora, te vas a londres y Washington, comes a dos carrillos, vendes a los hijos y alehop, ya tienes energia.


----------



## capitán almeida (7 Abr 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Todo va segun el plan?



En jersón desde luego....no?


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (7 Abr 2022)

*Rusia elude las sanciones para inundar de energía a un mundo dispuesto*

El rublo vuelve al nivel que tenía antes de la invasión de Ucrania
Los cargamentos de crudo se venden incluso cuando la UE se mueve para agregar sanciones









Russia Sidesteps Sanctions to Supply Energy to Willing World


As Europe prepares to join the U.S. in hitting the Kremlin with tighter sanctions for its war on Ukraine, there are plenty of signs that Russia is finding ways to prop up its economy.




www.bloomberg.com





*EMBARGO DE GAS Y PETRÓLEO RUSO YA!*


----------



## manalons (7 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Se ha aprobado la eutanasia en Bruselas:
> 
> 
> *La Eurocámara pide un embargo completo e inmediato del gas y petróleo rusos*
> ...



Y además dejamos de respirar


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (7 Abr 2022)

*ALEMANIA SE ESTÁ CALENTANDO CON SANGRE UCRANIANA. EMBARGO DE GAS Y PETRÓLEO YA O APOYARÉ UNA "OPERACIÓN ESPECIAL" SOBRE ALEMANIA*

*ALEMANIA = ESTADO GENOCIDA*


----------



## Bishop (7 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Ya lo he visto suficiente, y sí, son cohetes no misiles.





Mongolo471 dijo:


> No, si fueran misiles como dices, iniciarían una salida vertical, girarían y luego irían en horizontal, pero eso parecen cohetes, no misiles.



¿Y acaso estos no lo están haciendo? Tenga en cuenta la distorsión de la lente de la cámara.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (7 Abr 2022)

Puerto Maripoul


----------



## Remequilox (7 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> O sea que la economía europea podría aguantar convirtiendose en la economía de por ejemplo Mongolia ... ?? Vale pues.



Lo has comprendido a la perfección.


----------



## Minsky Moment (7 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Se ha aprobado la eutanasia en Bruselas:
> 
> 
> *La Eurocámara pide un embargo completo e inmediato del gas y petróleo rusos*
> ...



¿Y quién son esos tipos para decidir mi miseria y la de los que me rodean? ¿En qué programa electoral estaba eso? ¿Cómo han determinado en caso de que no estuviera que eso es lo que quieren los ciudadanos? Putin es un autócrata, perdón.


----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Lo has comprendido a la perfección.



y si tienes francos suizos?


----------



## Argentium (7 Abr 2022)

*El Kremlin sobre la presencia de Putin en la cumbre del G20: tomaremos una decisión sobre su participación en función de la evolución de los acontecimientos.*
13:25 || 07/04/2022


----------



## Don Meliton (7 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Se ha aprobado la eutanasia en Bruselas:
> 
> 
> *La Eurocámara pide un embargo completo e inmediato del gas y petróleo rusos*
> ...



Todo amenazas, no tienen cojones a devolvernos a la edad media.


----------



## Minsky Moment (7 Abr 2022)

Imposible. Debemos el doble de lo que tenemos a extranjeros, vía BCE. Perdimos la poca soberanía que tuviéramos para mucho tiempo, quizá para siempre, con ZP y Rajoy, que nos endeudaron hasta las cejas (el payaso actual solo está ahonadando la herida).


----------



## arriondas (7 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> y que armas te puedes comprar como particular allí?



Necesitas una licencia, y no puedes conseguir cualquier tipo de arma.


----------



## Aonyoigo (7 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Putin denuncia una "provocación grosera y cínica" de Ucrania en Bucha*
> 
> El presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, calificó este miércoles de *"provocación grosera y cínica"* de las autoridades ucranianas el *descubrimiento de cadáveres de civiles* en la ciudad de Bucha *tras la retirada de las fuerzas rusas.*
> 
> Durante una entrevista con el primer ministro húngaro Viktor Orban, Putin habló de la "provocación grosera y cínica de parte del régimen de Kiev en la ciudad de Bucha", según un comunicado del Kremlin. Se trata de la *primera reacción del presidente ruso *por este caso que ha provocado indignación internacional.



Una cosa es que hayan sido los rusos otra cosa que nos la sude por l’os ukros es una guerra joder que queréis que pase
Y Putin mintiendo y diciendo chorradas es patético
Que puto asco joder Nato debería mandar tres nikés y exterminar todo el traicionero pueblo eslavo
Occidente debería dar un puñetazo en la mesa aliarse con naciones fuertes y nacionalistas como Hungría y turkia y mandar al carajo a esta panda de felones, zèlenski Putin pelea de gallitos sin espolon
Si tiene huevos el cara polla de Putin que borre del mapa Kiev de una vez para que nato entre de una maldita vez, y exterminen a todos los putos rusos por fin


----------



## Teuro (7 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Como mucho caerá hasta 65-70. A Rusia no le interesa tampoco un rublo muy caro, tiene que exportar competitivamente. El que lleve la economía en Rusia, no sé si será un ministro, o el banco central, o quien sea, está claro que sabe muy bien lo que está haciendo. Además, parece que las sanciones las tenían más que previstas, incluso en su versión más dura, visto lo visto.



Una revalorización excesiva del rublo es lo que mejor le viene para controlar la subida del precio del gas y del petróleo ...


----------



## Mongolo471 (7 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> ¿Y acaso estos no lo están haciendo? Tenga en cuenta la distorsión de la lente de la cámara.



No, está bastante claro. Hasta los misiles antiaéreos de las fragatas de España son diferentes a las de EEUU, siendo el mismo misil.


----------



## computer_malfuction (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## MiguelLacano (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## MiguelLacano (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Teuro (7 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Yo no creo en el apocalipsis ni el mad max.
> El empobrecimiento, la proletarización de la clase media y la lumpenización de la clase obrera, la desigualdad pornografica y la pérdida de derechos y libertades será gradual o no será.
> Como la rana en la cazuela, a fuego lento para que no salte.
> Quizá se líe en algún país del este o balcánico pero en occidente lo dudo mucho, en España ni de broma.... Y ojo, ni siquiera en Grecia en 2010 huyó el gobierno en helicoptero.....
> ...



Las democracias están moribundas en el momento que un estado totalitario como China es más eficiente en economía y política. Al final Occidente va a copiar el modelo que funciona. Como bien dices una proletarización de la clase media, ricos cada vez más ricos, una élite que en China estará bajo "El Partido" y en occidente bajo "La Casta". El carnet de identidad por puntos, buen ciudadano 15 puntos, el que los pierda al centro de reeducación. Control de la población, seguimiento, etc.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (7 Abr 2022)

Qué cachondeo, madre mía… “El gas de la Libertad” 



(traducido en el jilo del gas ruso)


----------



## Gotthard (7 Abr 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Se le ve fuerte y seguro con el apoyo de las cluecas de la Union Europea. 

Lo que ha hecho es un giño a los de Nuevo Amanecer para que presionen.


----------



## Gotthard (7 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Qué cachondeo, madre mía… “El gas de la Libertad”
> 
> 
> 
> (traducido en el jilo del gas ruso)



Hay que tener poca verguenza. El gas a precio de leche de unicornio.


----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Abr 2022)

Como resultado de un ataque aéreo de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas el 22 de marzo falleció Viktor Alekseevich Litvin, comandante de una brigada de asalto aerotransportada. Las publicaciones ucranianas aclaran que el oficial murió por lesiones incompatibles con la vida después de los ataques aéreos en el pueblo de Konstantinovka, región de Donetsk.

DEP


----------



## Teuro (7 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Espera a que en un par de años tengan construidos los gaseoductos/oleductos con China, la India y Pakistán (que parece que también se apunta). Incluso he leído de algún militar ruso la opinión de que quizá es hora de plantear el traslado de la capital de la federación al sur de Siberia (Irkust por ejemplo, nudo principal del transiberiano, que ya entra actualmente en Mongolia, hacia China, por una de sus ramas). Le hemos dado la espalda a Rusia y ella va a jugar con las armas que tiene, que es en primer lugar un territorio de 11 husos horarios parte de los cuáles están a tiro de las zonas más pobladas del mundo. Europa ha cometido el mayor error de la historia contemporánea aceptando levantar un nuevo muro. Los que vamos a comer telarañas somos nosotros.



Rusia padece de los mismos problemas que Europa: Decadencia industrial y demográfica. Serán fagocitados por China.


----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

que tanque birrioso usan ahora los franceses?


----------



## CEMENTITOS (7 Abr 2022)

Europa tiene toda la energía que quiera a su disposición, solo tiene que PAGARSELA A RUSIA.
El problema es que los dirigentes que tenemos nos están traicionando, dejándonos sin calefacción y sin coche, porque los EEUU los han comprado.
Es una transferencia de nuestra riqueza a los EEUU, igual que sucedió con la compra de miles de millones de vacunas covid.


----------



## WasP (7 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Rusia padece de los mismos problemas que Europa: Decadencia industrial y demográfica. Serán fagocitados por China.



Correcto en análisis de síntomas, pero es muy difícil preveer el resultado. Pueden pasar, y pasarán, muchas cosas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Exacto. Nos engañan para que nos creamos que estamos en su mismo club (los países). Pero en realidad los gobernantes nos chupan la sangre y nos masacran. Luego pactan entre ellos.
> Es el mismo juego macabro de los reyes absolutistas del antiguo régimen. Montaban sus guerritas pero luego estaban todos emparentados entre sí.
> 
> Cuando la gente se de cuenta de esto, se acabarán las guerras.



Se descubre fácilmente la farsa de esta guerra, entre otras muchas incoherencias, porque pudiendo matar a zelinsky con un coronavirus sin que se enterarse nadie, no lo hicieron


----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Necesitas una licencia, y no puedes conseguir cualquier tipo de arma.



me refiero para cazar y una automática de protección


----------



## Argentium (7 Abr 2022)

*JPMorgan dice que hay que prepararse para un repunte del 40% en las materias primas en el cambio de mercado – BBG*
14:28 || 07/04/2022


----------



## Gotthard (7 Abr 2022)

Amanecer Dorado ( o lluvia por la mañana), si tienes razon.


----------



## Teuro (7 Abr 2022)

porconsiguiente dijo:


> Ojo, gol en el Villamarín.
> 
> *Última hora | Japón se desmarca de EEUU y Europa...No impondrá sanciones a la energía Rusa*
> 
> ...



Yo creo que al final Alemania no va a dejar de comprarle el gas a Rusia, en un momento dado buscarán "una solución". La ventaja de las dictadura Rusa o China es que son dos países, el bloque occidental son una jaula de grillos de 40 naciones supuestamente soberanas en las que a la hora de la verdad cada una termina yendo por su lado.


----------



## Alvin Red (7 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Qué cachondeo, madre mía… “El gas de la Libertad”
> 
> 
> 
> (traducido en el jilo del gas ruso)



Bueno ya tenemos gas para el mechero que más queremos, ah si, hornillos de alcohol que vino nos sobra y de ahí podemos sacarlo.


----------



## crocodile (7 Abr 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Que dejen ya de hacer el tonto y manden a tomar por c a los ukronazis ya coño.


----------



## Teuro (7 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> La mayor parte de lo que le pueda interesar a Rusia de lo que "produce occidente"... se produce en China.



Sin embargo, a ambos, a Rusos y Chinos, les gusta llevar coches alemanes.


----------



## Minsky Moment (7 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Rusia padece de los mismos problemas que Europa: Decadencia industrial y demográfica. Serán fagocitados por China.



Rusia tuvo un crack del que no todos hubieran sido capaces de salir en 1991. Desde entonces, sin prisa pero sin pausa, va poco a poco subiendo:




Entre otras cosas, han superado bastante mejor que otros la crisis de 2008. Inlcluso la de 2014, por las sanciones por lo de Crimea, ya está de sobra superada. Compara con España por ejemplo en el mismo periodo (es PIB a paridad de poder adquisitivo, en Rusia la vida cotidiana está más barata en general):




Y ojo, eso a pesar de que ellos tienen un atasco demográfico bastante más serio que nosotros, por lo que el crecimiento del PIB es más favorable en términos per cápita:




Lo de la demografía, la verdad, en un mundo al borde del límite en muchos recursos, no veo que sea claramente una desventaja, sobre todo si tienes tanta superficie para repartir (a más tocan) y, como se ve, no se ve repercutida en el crecimiento del PIB.


----------



## MiguelLacano (7 Abr 2022)

El pueblo ruso no será fácil de doblegar. Esto va para largo.


----------



## Seronoser (7 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> y que armas te puedes comprar como particular allí?



Aquí se dirime todo a ostias, pocas armas verás. Y hablando se suele entender la gente.
Yo llevo un bate en el coche, y tengo una taser, de mi época en otros países más turbulentos, que no he tenido que usar todavía aquí.


----------



## crocodile (7 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *La UE no pagará la energía rusa en rublos*
> 
> La *Unión Europea* cumplirá estrictamente los contratos con Rusia y *seguirá pagando en euros o dólares por el suministro de carbón, gas y petróleo. *Así lo aseguró hoy en Sofía la presidenta de la Comisión Europea, *Ursula von der Leyen.*
> 
> Von der Leyen agregó que se está estudiando el decreto del presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, que exige que los pagos sean en la moneda rusa y afirmó que la UE tendrá "una postura común" en ese asunto.



Putiniano cortalé el gas a los matones chulo putas de la Unión Euroyankee ya.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (7 Abr 2022)

Un detalle interesante:

Llevo bastante tiempo usando el buscador de Twitter, ordenando por más recientes, para las palabras “Gas Europe”.

Pues bien, lo normal hasta hace pocos días es que los resultados fueran “de letra”, o bien discusiones u opiniones, también enlaces a artículos de opinión o análisis, y bastantes gráficas.
El tema es que estos días, más o menos la mitad de los resultados son fotografías jodidamente gores con cortos textos que abogan directamente por el baneo total de la energía rusa por parte de Europa (y solamente Europa, de USA ni mú).

Es curioso otro detalle, y es que cada día hay un lote de fotos gore que se repiten incansablemente, pero no salen fotos de días pasados. Eso es ilógico, habiendo tanto material gráfico, y no indica una tendencia orgánica, precisamente.


Fin de opinión subjetiva pacotuitera de pro.


----------



## Minsky Moment (7 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Sin embargo, a ambos, a Rusos y Chinos, les gusta llevar coches alemanes.



Eso se puede cambiar en una década.

Edito, o en mucho menos. Mira lo que ha puesto un forero:



MiguelLacano dijo:


> El pueblo ruso no será fácil de doblegar. Esto va para largo.


----------



## MiguelLacano (7 Abr 2022)

Por tantas vidas que con valor sabes recuperar


----------



## Aonyoigo (7 Abr 2022)

Nazis. Comunistas, misma mierda. Occidente domina el mundo y cedemos ante cuatro frikis mierdas. Puto buenísmo. Pepinos nucleares sin avisar ni pollas, a Kiev y a Moscú, y a cualquiera que se mueva, a la primera de cambio. No me sale de los huevos perder mi estado del bienestar por un estado de mierda como Rusia y sus conflictos locales con 4 nazis ukros.
Como un padre que da dos hostias a cada uno de los dos imberbes que se pelean. Así se arreglan las cosas


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (7 Abr 2022)

Hilazo, tenéis que pinchar por la gloria de Elon


----------



## bigmaller (7 Abr 2022)

Aonyoigo dijo:


> Una cosa es que hayan sido los rusos otra cosa que nos la sude por l’os ukros es una guerra joder que queréis que pase
> Y Putin mintiendo y diciendo chorradas es patético
> Que puto asco joder Nato debería mandar tres nikés y exterminar todo el traicionero pueblo eslavo
> Occidente debería dar un puñetazo en la mesa aliarse con naciones fuertes y nacionalistas como Hungría y turkia y mandar al carajo a esta panda de felones, zèlenski Putin pelea de gallitos sin espolon
> Si tiene huevos el cara polla de Putin que borre del mapa Kiev de una vez para que nato entre de una maldita vez, y exterminen a todos los putos rusos por fin



Hacía tiempo que no leía tantas tonterias en un parrafo. Ni Fígaro.


----------



## workforfood (7 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Que dejen ya de hacer el tonto y manden a tomar por c a los ukronazis ya coño.



Rusia no está negociando con Ucrania está negociando con Estados Unidos, y a Estados Unidos no le interesa ninguna negociación.


----------



## Marchamaliano (7 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Qué cachondeo, madre mía… “El gas de la Libertad”
> 
> 
> 
> (traducido en el jilo del gas ruso)



Esas gilipolleces para niños anglos, muy de la ww2 y su narrativa tras aquello engañaran a viejos y niños porque a las alturas de la película sólo ellos pueden creerse eso.


----------



## crocodile (7 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> que tanque birrioso usan ahora los franceses?



El leclerc.


----------



## SkullandPhones (7 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> El pueblo ruso no será fácil de doblegar. Esto va para largo.



Que los bolsos son falsos y las tipas modelos aleatorias ni cotiza, qué ridículos estos mongoles...


----------



## Mabuse (7 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



No me joda, la niña de rojo de Spielberg. Porfavor un poco de seriedad.


----------



## Teuro (7 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Bielorrusia pagará parte de sus deudas extranjeras en rublos bielorrusos.*
> 13:10 || 07/04/2022



Rusia pagando la deuda en rublos, Bielorrusia en rublos bielorrusos y mientras tanto España con una deuda del 120% del PIB que no podemos quitarnos de encima justo ahora que es cuando podríamos ahcerlo de manera más o menos "discreta".


----------



## Marchamaliano (7 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> El pueblo ruso no será fácil de doblegar. Esto va para largo.



Por allí las conejas tienen claro quién paga sus caprichos. Por aquí parece que de momento no.


----------



## Tales. (7 Abr 2022)

Lo que los palanganeros del Kremlin no parecéis entender en este hilo es que los europeos, más tras los crímenes atroces de las tropas del cerdito de Moscú en Mariupol o Bucha, están dispuestos a rebajar sus estándares de vida o a poner la calefacción más baja con tal de aplastar económicamente como a una cucaracha al khanato, que tiene una economía de mierda basada en vendernos gasofa y butano no muy distinta a la iraquí y es totalmente dependiente de Occidente, que tiene 15 veces su PIB.

Rusia no sólo está perdiendo la guerra a nivel militar, también va a perder la guerra económica.


----------



## Teuro (7 Abr 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> No se como lo hace USA pero todas las grandes guerras siempre se libran lejos de su territorio



El ser una isla en el mundo tiene esas ventajas. Es como Reino Unido, su posición insular estratégica es la razón de su éxito.


----------



## MiguelLacano (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Marchamaliano (7 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El ser una isla en el mundo tiene esas ventajas. Es como Reino Unido, su posición insular estratégica es la razón de su éxito.



Islas de piratas, las llaman.


----------



## Remequilox (7 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> y si tienes francos suizos?



Yo iría mirando la posibilidad de dólares singapurenses.....


----------



## Mabuse (7 Abr 2022)

Entre que aún les duele lo de la crisis inmobiliaria y el respeto a China se les veía venir. Los japos no le tienen mucho cariño a los yanquis, eso se ve en sus ficciones sobre la SGM y lo bien que dejan quedar a los alemanes.


----------



## Mongolo471 (7 Abr 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Islas de piratas, las llaman.



Gibraltar no está en ese punto de isla, pero tiene sus ventajas pirata.


----------



## Aonyoigo (7 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Hacía tiempo que no leía tantas tonterias en un parrafo. Ni Fígaro.



Síganme para mas , sucios palancaneros soviets


----------



## Remequilox (7 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Hay que tener poca verguenza. El gas a precio de leche de unicornio.



El gas a precio de leche de unicornio macho......


----------



## Trajanillo (7 Abr 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Parece de los rusos se retiran de Kerson. Odessa ya si eso lo dejan pa otra guerra.



Joder se han retirado de Kerson ya 50 veces, pero mira ahí siguen.


----------



## Teuro (7 Abr 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Correcto en análisis de síntomas, pero es muy difícil preveer el resultado. Pueden pasar, y pasarán, muchas cosas.



Rusia: 144 millones y bajando, China 1.400 millones y estable. La única forma que tiene Rusia de aumentar población es exactamente igual que la de Europa: Robar población a terceros, al estilo Canadiense o Australiano mejor que de la forma que lo hace Europa.


----------



## Aonyoigo (7 Abr 2022)

No conozco a este hombre pero creo que es un político de vox, en cualquier caso todo un intelectual y sabe lo que dice


----------



## Mongolo471 (7 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Rusia: 144 millones y bajando, China 1.400 millones y estable. La única forma que tiene Rusia de aumentar población es exactamente igual que la de Europa: Robar población a terceros, al estilo Canadiense o Australiano mejor que de la forma que lo hace Europa.



O prohibir el aborto


----------



## Burbujo II (7 Abr 2022)

*URGENTE ==>> LA EUROCÁMARA pide EMBARGO TOTAL E INMEDIATO contra Rusia: gas, petróleo, carbón y nuclear*


----------



## Bishop (7 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> No, está bastante claro. Hasta los misiles antiaéreos de las fragatas de España son diferentes a las de EEUU, siendo el mismo misil.



Yo no lo veo tan claro. Eso tiene pinta de misil. Así, a bote pronto, los únicos lanzacohetes que he encontrado en fragatas lanzamisiles rusas son los lanzacohetes antisubmarinos y antitorpedos, las que llevan.

@fulcrum29smt

¿Hay fragatas lanzamisiles rusas con lanza*cohetes* que se puedan disparar en vertical?


----------



## arriondas (7 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Eso se puede cambiar en una década.
> 
> Edito, o en mucho menos. Mira lo que ha puesto un forero:



Que los gustos de la gente cambien no es algo tan difícil. Nuevos productos y servicios, es algo bastante habitual.



Burbujo II dijo:


> *URGENTE ==>> LA EUROCÁMARA pide EMBARGO TOTAL E INMEDIATO contra Rusia: gas, petróleo, carbón y nuclear*



Cosa que no van a hacer, porque si no la UE se derrumba.


----------



## workforfood (7 Abr 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *URGENTE ==>> LA EUROCÁMARA pide EMBARGO TOTAL E INMEDIATO contra Rusia: gas, petróleo, carbón y nuclear*



Y como embargas algo que no tienes? El gas se cierra y punto.


----------



## alfonbass (7 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Que los gustos de la gente cambien no es algo tan difícil. Nuevos productos y servicios, es algo bastante habitual.




No puedes cambiar los gustos ni las pretensiones de la gente, intentarlo siempre acaba en desastre....qué necesario sería aprender de la historia....


----------



## arriondas (7 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No puedes cambiar los gustos ni las pretensiones de la gente, intentarlo siempre acaba en desastre....qué necesario sería aprender de la historia....



Pues fíjate en los últimos 30 años en España...


----------



## mazuste (7 Abr 2022)

"Desmilitariazición y desnazificación."
Si alguien piensa que eso se hace de la noche a la mañana, 
que se lave el culo y empiece a leer algo que sea serio...


----------



## lasoziedad (7 Abr 2022)

*Varoufakis denuncia que Zelenski "ha abusado de la invitación del Parlamento griego"*

El economista y exdiputado griego, Yanis Varoufakis, ha denunciado que el Presidente de Ucrania, Volodímir Zelenski, "ha *abusado de la invitación del Parlamento* griego" porque ha compartido su plataforma con miembros del *batallón neonazi Azov*. Durante la intervención por videoconferencia de Volodímir Zelenski en el Parlamento griego, el presidente ucraniano cedió este jueves la palabra a un* soldado griego-ucraniano *que está luchando en Mariúpol y quien se identificó como miembro del batallón neonazi Azov, una situación que ha causado *revuelo entre los partidos griegos*.

Varoufakis ha explicado: "*Socava así la heroica resistencia del pueblo ucraniano* a la invasión criminal de Putin". "Estamos con Ucrania, no con el batallón neonazi Azov."


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Abr 2022)

Ojiplatico estoy, los de la Sexta de Qatar sacando en prime time las atrocidades de los nazis ucranianos, eso si, matizándolo con una vieja que dice. "Los rusos han violado a todas las jóvenes, gorroña, gorroña, ¿a mi porque no ?"


----------



## Mongolo471 (7 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Yo no lo veo tan claro. Eso tiene pinta de misil. Así, a bote pronto, los únicos lanzacohetes que he encontrado en fragatas lanzamisiles rusas son los lanzacohetes antisubmarinos y antitorpedos, las que llevan.
> 
> @fulcrum29smt
> 
> ¿Hay fragatas lanzamisiles rusas con lanza*cohetes* que se puedan disparar en vertical?



Él sabrá mucho más


----------



## Minsky Moment (7 Abr 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Lo que los palanganeros del Kremlin no parecéis entender en este hilo es que los europeos, más tras los crímenes atroces de las tropas del cerdito de Moscú en Mariupol o Bucha, están dispuestos a rebajar sus estándares de vida o a poner la calefacción más baja con tal de aplastar económicamente como a una cucaracha al khanato, que tiene una economía de mierda basada en vendernos gasofa y butano no muy distinta a la iraquí y es totalmente dependiente de Occidente, que tiene 15 veces su PIB.
> 
> Rusia no sólo está perdiendo la guerra a nivel militar, también va a perder la guerra económica.



Estás más desubicado que un unicornio en un circo de pulgas.


----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2022)

No es excluisividad catolica. Los chiitas también se castigan durante la fiesta de la *Ashura*


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Joder se han retirado de Kerson ya 50 veces, pero mira ahí siguen.



Mantener Kerson les cuesta mucho. La retirada es lo mejor que podian hacer. Cruzar el rio y volar los puentes. Los rusos se deberian concentrar en el este. No tienen capacidad para mucho mas. La sangria y el desgaste militar y economico no les da mejores opciones. Maripoul sigue resistiendo. Los han expulsado del norte. Ni se plantean atacar Odessa. Lo maximo que pueden conseguir es un brazo de tierra para unir Crimea con el Donbass. Y mientras Maripoul resista no lo van a conseguir.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (7 Abr 2022)

Señores, esto es grande, el ISIS o al Qaida y los descabezamientos han llegado a Ucrania.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Rusia pagando la deuda en rublos, Bielorrusia en rublos bielorrusos y mientras tanto España con una deuda del 120% del PIB que no podemos quitarnos de encima justo ahora que es cuando podríamos ahcerlo de manera más o menos "discreta".



Con la inflacion al 10%, ya nos hemos quitado precisamente ese 10%.


----------



## Azrael_II (7 Abr 2022)

Impresionante


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (7 Abr 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Lo que los palanganeros del Kremlin no parecéis entender en este hilo es que los europeos, más tras los crímenes atroces de las tropas del cerdito de Moscú en Mariupol o Bucha, están dispuestos a rebajar sus estándares de vida o a poner la calefacción más baja con tal de aplastar económicamente como a una cucaracha al khanato, que tiene una economía de mierda basada en vendernos gasofa y butano no muy distinta a la iraquí y es totalmente dependiente de Occidente, que tiene 15 veces su PIB.
> 
> Rusia no sólo está perdiendo la guerra a nivel militar, también va a perder la guerra económica.



Si, vamos a pagar todos los meses 300€ de luz y 500 de gasolina encantados con tal de joder a Putin.


----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Abr 2022)

⚡46° OBRON VV de Rusia y sus trofeos tomados en el pueblo de Pologi, región de Zaporozhye.


----------



## Bartleby (7 Abr 2022)

*Un embargo energético a Moscú traería quiebras, desempleo y desabastecimiento a Alemania*


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Bishop (7 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Él sabrá mucho más



Ah, ya veo...

¿Me aportas entonces tú una prueba de que eso es un lanzacohetes?


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ⚡46° OBRON VV de Rusia y sus trofeos tomados en el pueblo de Pologi, región de Zaporozhye.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1016535
> Ver archivo adjunto 1016536
> ...



Pues ahora tienen algo de armamento decente. 

¿Los Dimitris saben usar eso?.


----------



## Mongolo471 (7 Abr 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Señores, esto es grande, el ISIS o al Qaida y los descabezamientos han llegado a Ucrania.



Eso es Siria, después del derribo del primer avión ruso, y como destruyeron el helicóptero de rescate, hubo cosas así.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (7 Abr 2022)

Joder , no había visto el vídeo en el que aparece el ejército ucraniano ejecutando a soldados rusos que fueron capturados en el oeste de Kiev sobre el 30 de marzo. Dejo enlace a Telegram, las imágenes son muy explicitas. 

Telegram: Contact @voenacher


----------



## mazuste (7 Abr 2022)

Comentario interesante leido em MoA:

*"Estoy empezando a entender por qué hay un progreso relativamente lento en los campos de batalla de Ucrania. 
Las fuerzas combinadas rusas no sólo luchan contra los ucranianos. Están luchando contra las comunicaciones, 
la vigilancia y la asignación de objetivos de la OTAN. Se les vigila constantemente desde el aire y desde el espacio, 
y esa información se transmite de la misma a los ucranianos en el frente. Los rusos no quieren utilizar su supresión
e interferencia electrónica más allá de lo necesario. También están vigilando de cerca las operaciones de la OTAN 
y aprendiendo. Todo esto está potencialmente reservado para alguna fase posterior de las medidas técnico-militares. 
La lentitud del progreso cuesta más en vidas humanas y material, pero el resultado final es inevitablemente el mismo. 
Los rusos saben que no hay vuelta atrás, que se ha cruzado el Rubicón. La economía tiene que aprender y adaptarse. 
A medida que pase el tiempo, las sanciones occidentales comenzarán a morder más. En algún momento comenzará 
a cundir el pánico de la estanflación en Europa y luego, inevitablemente, en Estados Unidos. Es entonces cuando 
podría producirse un nuevo y fuerte impulso militar. Y esta vez no necesariamente sólo contra Ucrania".
Milos | Abr 6 2022 17:08 utc | 610*


----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Abr 2022)

Soldados ucranianos muertos en Kamenka.
Criar un hijo para esto. HDP todos.



Spoiler: +18


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (7 Abr 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Mantener Kerson les cuesta mucho. La retirada es lo mejor que podian hacer. Cruzar el rio y volar los puentes. Los rusos se deberian concentrar en el este. No tienen capacidad para mucho mas. La sangria y el desgaste militar y economico no les da mejores opciones. Maripoul sigue resistiendo. Los han expulsado del norte. Ni se plantean atacar Odessa. Lo maximo que pueden conseguir es un brazo de tierra para unir Crimea con el Donbass. Y mientras Maripoul resista no lo van a conseguir.



En Mariupol solo resisten las fábricas y el puerto, ya hubo algunas rendiciones en masa.

Jerson es una ciudad importante y merece la pena mantenerla y dejar que los ucranianos se desangren atacandola


----------



## kraker (7 Abr 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Rusia elude las sanciones para inundar de energía a un mundo dispuesto*
> 
> El rublo vuelve al nivel que tenía antes de la invasión de Ucrania
> Los cargamentos de crudo se venden incluso cuando la UE se mueve para agregar sanciones
> ...



Las Sanciones son de la UE y de EEUU, el resto del mundo pasa de ellas


----------



## Mongolo471 (7 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Ah, ya veo...
> 
> ¿Me aportas entonces tú una prueba de que eso es un lanzacohetes?



Puede ser cualquier cosa, pero para mi es un lanzacohetes, aunque prefiero la precisión de un experto.


----------



## coscorron (7 Abr 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Lo que los palanganeros del Kremlin no parecéis entender en este hilo es que los europeos, más tras los crímenes atroces de las tropas del cerdito de Moscú en Mariupol o Bucha, están dispuestos a rebajar sus estándares de vida o a poner la calefacción más baja con tal de aplastar económicamente como a una cucaracha al khanato, que tiene una economía de mierda basada en vendernos gasofa y butano no muy distinta a la iraquí y es totalmente dependiente de Occidente, que tiene 15 veces su PIB.
> 
> Rusia no sólo está perdiendo la guerra a nivel militar, también va a perder la guerra económica.



Para empezar tu no hablas por todos los europeos ... Después es que nadie nos ha preguntado y por último que esto no es cuestión de bajar la calefacción esto va de que gente en muchos paises del mundo la gente se va a morir de hambre y tu nivel de vida va a quedar en 2/3 de lo que era con suerte ... A mi Putín no me cae simpatico pero los lideres de la UE y EEUU no estan defendiendo ninguna democracia sino más bien repartiendose un mercado sin preguntarte a tí si quieres sufrir las consecuencias de ese cambio. Si a te parece bien participar de esa farsa, me parece bien, pero estoy seguro de que planteado en los terminos reales y no vestido de una lucha de los buenos contra los malos la gente, la mayoría, opinará que es mejor comerciar con Rusia y ser prosperos que arriesgarnos a cambiar de proveedor, empobrecernos y no saber que nos espera.


----------



## Azrael_II (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Egam (7 Abr 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Como toque "humoristico"
> 
> Zumo Don Simon, la bebida de los desnazificadores.
> Visto en un video de los combates de las fuerzas de la RPL en Rubizhne.
> ...



Jeje, me recuerda a una anécdota con mi suegro, que por agradarme me puso Don Simon en la cena...
Me parece que es marca espanola que fabrica en rusia.


----------



## Mongolo471 (7 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ⚡46° OBRON VV de Rusia y sus trofeos tomados en el pueblo de Pologi, región de Zaporozhye.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1016535
> Ver archivo adjunto 1016536
> ...



Otras fotos que parecen salidas de Siria... o solo las armas.


----------



## coscorron (7 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Y como embargas algo que no tienes? El gas se cierra y punto.



Es que son así de gilipollas .... El embargo en todo caso lo puede hacer Rusia dejandoles de suministrar pero el nivel es el que es y no se puede esperar más.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (7 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Soldados ucranianos muertos en Kamenka.
> Criar un hijo para esto. HDP todos.
> 
> 
> ...



Enlace?

Es importante contrastar las fuentes.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Abr 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> En Mariupol solo resisten las fábricas y el puerto, ya hubo algunas rendición es en masa.
> 
> Jerson es una ciudad importante y merece la pena mantenerla y dejar que los ucranianos se desangren atacandola



Es mucho mas facil defenderse detras de un rio que con el rio a tus espaldas. Pero alla tu y tus estrategas dimitris de mierda.

Kerson la mantienen porque es lo unico importante que han ocupado. Retirarse es reconocer lo obvio: andan escasos de tropas. Pero si se encabezonan en mantenerla, les va a costar toda la guerra del Donbass.


----------



## coscorron (7 Abr 2022)

O el silicio...?? : - )


----------



## Azrael_II (7 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


>



Vamos hacia una década de guerras y revoluciones


----------



## coscorron (7 Abr 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Si, vamos a pagar todos los meses 300€ de luz y 500 de gasolina encantados con tal de joder a Putin.



Y 2 euros por un donuts ....


----------



## Bartleby (7 Abr 2022)

Con las Republicas Bálticas con ganas de revancha, Polonia con ganas evidentes de bronca, alentada por el anciano señor de la Casa Blanca enalteciendo a las masas a las puertas de Kaliningrado y, ahora, con unas sanciones que podrían sumir a Alemania en una crisis desconocida desde Weimar. Todo me lleva a pensar que no es casual. Saben que para elevar de nivel el desmadre, hay que contar con los prusianos, siempre moderados cuando se entra en conflicto.


----------



## Carlcox net (7 Abr 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Lo que los palanganeros del Kremlin no parecéis entender en este hilo es que los europeos, más tras los crímenes atroces de las tropas del cerdito de Moscú en Mariupol o Bucha, están dispuestos a rebajar sus estándares de vida o a poner la calefacción más baja con tal de aplastar económicamente como a una cucaracha al khanato, que tiene una economía de mierda basada en vendernos gasofa y butano no muy distinta a la iraquí y es totalmente dependiente de Occidente, que tiene 15 veces su PIB.
> 
> Rusia no sólo está perdiendo la guerra a nivel militar, también va a perder la guerra económica.



Que atrevida es la ignorancia. 

Lo que es no haber pasado hambre o penurias en tu vida aunque esperaba más del portavoz de todos los europeos. 

Pocos mensajes cuerdos veo, demasiado odio en ambos bandos. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G981B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## coscorron (7 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


>



Y luego la gente que no diga que no les gusta echar leña al fuego ... Fijate tu que tuvieron tiempo para ingresar pero tiene que ser ya y ahora.


----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Abr 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Enlace?
> 
> Es importante contrastar las fuentes.



t.me/intelslava/24589


----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Yo no lo veo tan claro. Eso tiene pinta de misil. Así, a bote pronto, los únicos lanzacohetes que he encontrado en fragatas lanzamisiles rusas son los lanzacohetes antisubmarinos y antitorpedos, las que llevan.
> 
> @fulcrum29smt
> 
> ¿Hay fragatas lanzamisiles rusas con lanza*cohetes* que se puedan disparar en vertical?



El lanzamiento del Kalibr es vertical. Y lo llevan todos los buques o casi todos.


----------



## ZARGON (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## arriondas (7 Abr 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Si, vamos a pagar todos los meses 300€ de luz y 500 de gasolina encantados con tal de joder a Putin.



¡Por la libertad! ¡Por el caralechuza!

Hala, que suban los precios de todo una barbaridad, así jodemos a Rus... Espera, que somos nosotros quienes nos jodemos.


----------



## Mongolo471 (7 Abr 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Jeje, me recuerda a una anécdota con mi suegro, que por agradarme me puso Don Simon en la cena...
> Me parece que es marca espanola que fabrica en rusia.



Buenas diarreas


----------



## coscorron (7 Abr 2022)

Ya lo leí .. era una coña ... : - )


----------



## Militarícese (7 Abr 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


>



Esto es contar el relato con etiquetas del pasado...


----------



## Octubrista (7 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Mucha gente de 30 años es increíblemente borrega.
> La televisión, para ese segmento, ha sido susititida por las redes sociales y el Netflix.
> Y por supuesto la demolición intencionada de la educación ha hecho el resto. Ojo no hablo de gente de clases populares. Hablo de tipos con carrera, trato de forma constante con ellos.



Yo tengo aleccionado a mi entorno joven, menores de 20, les explico (como con el Covid), que si el 99%,
de los mass media y opinadores van en la misma dirección, es que no están informando, están manipulando.

Y lo entienden perfectamente.


----------



## Egam (7 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Como mucho caerá hasta 65-70. A Rusia no le interesa tampoco un rublo muy caro, tiene que exportar competitivamente. El que lleve la economía en Rusia, no sé si será un ministro, o el banco central, o quien sea, está claro que sabe muy bien lo que está haciendo. Además, parece que las sanciones las tenían más que previstas, incluso en su versión más dura, visto lo visto.



No si los rublos son la unica moneda soportada por oro. To the moon.


----------



## pgas (7 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Es que son así de gilipollas .... El embargo en todo caso lo puede hacer Rusia dejandoles de suministrar pero el nivel es el que es y no se puede esperar más.




a mi tambien me suena raro lo de embargo pero parece más correcto que boicot

_Embargo:
Actualmente significa cualquier suspensión en una rama del comercio, como por ejemplo una prohibición sobre préstamos al extranjero o sobre las exportaciones de mercancías estratégicas a países enemigos.
Los embargos, por lo tanto, representan restricciones políticas al comercio internacional que tienen una motivación estratégica o militar. Su efectividad depende del poder económico del país o grupo de países que establecen el embargo, así como de los proveedores alternativos que puedan encontrar los países embargados. Dada la complejidad actual de los intercambios económicos mundiales, es muy difícil asegurar un embargo completo si no se ejecutan paralelamente otras medidas de tipo político o militar.

Ambas son barreras al comercio. Pero la diferencia es que el boicot es una represalia a una accíón y el embargo es una restricción política motivada por una estrategia._






Boicot y Embargo


Boicot: Consiste en no realizar transacciones económicas con una persona, empresa o país como medida de represalia por alguna de sus accion...




csciblogger.blogspot.com





las sanciones tratan de imponer un coste insoportable por la acción de invadir Ucrania tratando de revertirla, esa es la estrategia. Si no, se hablaría de boicot


----------



## Mongolo471 (7 Abr 2022)

Carlcox net dijo:


> Que atrevida es la ignorancia.
> 
> Lo que es no haber pasado hambre o penurias en tu vida aunque esperaba más del portavoz de todos los europeos.
> 
> ...



El origen de la UE y su unión, vino del carbón y el metal, mientras los verdes se lo cargaron gracias a los rusos.


----------



## Marchamaliano (7 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Yo tengo aleccionado a mi entorno joven, menores de 20, les explico (como con el Covid), que si el 99%,
> de los mass media y opinadores van en la misma dirección, es que no están informando, están manipulando.
> 
> Y lo entienden perfectamente.



Yo a mi hija pequeña le he dicho hasta que vamos con rusia pero que no se lo cuente a nadie jaajaa


----------



## ZARGON (7 Abr 2022)

Militarícese dijo:


> Esto es contar el relato con etiquetas del pasado...



Esa frase es profética y brillante. 
Ud. debe ser muy joven.
Saludos.


----------



## delhierro (7 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Yo no lo veo tan claro. Eso tiene pinta de misil. Así, a bote pronto, los únicos lanzacohetes que he encontrado en fragatas lanzamisiles rusas son los lanzacohetes antisubmarinos y antitorpedos, las que llevan.
> 
> @fulcrum29smt
> 
> ¿Hay fragatas lanzamisiles rusas con lanza*cohetes* que se puedan disparar en vertical?



Son misiles kalibre. En esta imagen se ve como ya han girado ( fuera de foco ) y cambiado la dirección. Salenen vertical y luego giran con pequeños impulsos de gas. Es la hostia.








La tonteria de que se quedan sin munición es para nota. Si se quedaran sin munición por una miniguerra, la OTAN no habría salido corriendo.


----------



## pemebe (7 Abr 2022)

No hay que olvidar de donde viene el odio de las republicas.









Encuentran vídeos de violaciones y orgías con menores en los móviles de combatientes ucranianos


Una diputada ucraniana asegura que los teléfonos móviles de combatientes ucranianos de la unidad Tornado contenían vídeos con violaciones a menores de edad. "Algunos vídeos realmente daban miedo".




www.lasexta.com




.

La fuente es la diputada ucraniana Tatyana Chronovol, una de las lideres de las movilizaciones del llamado EuroMaidán que depusieron al presidente ucraniano, Viktor Yanucovich.


----------



## Fauna iberica (7 Abr 2022)

Esto es increíble, tendrán un plan b porque si no se han vuelto completamente locos.
Rusia se está dejando pisotear por estos mierdas, si no corta el gas ipsofacto merecerá todo lo que se le viene encima.


----------



## Egam (7 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Se ha aprobado la eutanasia en Bruselas:
> 
> 
> *La Eurocámara pide un embargo completo e inmediato del gas y petróleo rusos*
> ...



No os engañeis, la guerra es contra nosotros. Desde hace más de dos años.


----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2022)

Cazadores de Mitos 2022.

Suiza ha bloqueado más de 8.000 millones de dólares en depósitos en divisas de bancos rusos, según ha declarado la Secretaría de Estado de Economía del país.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40540


----------



## delhierro (7 Abr 2022)

Poco a poco , pero siguen avanzando.

Los ucranianos han cavado lo suyo, hay que reconocer las cosas.


----------



## Von Rudel (7 Abr 2022)

Un cuñado propagandista de la revista ejercitos, que su maxima información es seguir a gente en twiter.


----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2022)

Los militares del LNR capturaron un importante bastión de las AFU cerca de la aldea de Novotoshkovsky, abriendo el camino hacia la gran ciudad de Lysychansk, que sigue bajo el control de Kiev.

En el marco de las fuerzas ucranianas se encuentran trincheras con puertas de hormigón y cúpulas blindadas que sobresalen del suelo y con troneras para disparar.

t.me/WarDonbass/55747


----------



## MAEZAL (7 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> *Draghi amenaza a Europa con la guerra si no seguimos la estrategia del Pentágono "Preferís paz o aire acondicionado"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No es un dilema sino un trilema:

1.- Energía guerra y chuparle el culo a los anglos

2.- Paz sin energía y chuparle el culo a los anglos

3.- Energía paz y pasar de los anglos


----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2022)

La artillería rusa sigue golpeando al enemigo en la dirección de Slovyansk. Trabajan con munición de alta precisión Krasnopol.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40534


----------



## cryfar74 (7 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Comentario interesante leido em MoA:
> 
> *"Estoy empezando a entender por qué hay un progreso relativamente lento en los campos de batalla de Ucrania.
> Las fuerzas combinadas rusas no sólo luchan contra los ucranianos. Están luchando contra las comunicaciones,
> ...



Al respecto lei no se donde, la importancia del uso de los moviles. A los soldados rusos se les dijo que no sacar fotos pero tal vez la prohibicion sea precisamente en el uso del movil mismo. Al ser ambas plataformas Android y IOs de soperte Usano cada terminal movil es una fuente de informacion muy importante para la inteligencia Usana. 

Múltiples dispositivos pueden ser geolocalizados y aportar una información fiable en tiempo real sobre el movimiento de las tropas Rusas. De ahi la sorprendente puntería de la artillería Ucra. 

Si bien parece los Soldados Rusos no echan fotos si llevan moviles consigo. El suceso del prisionero Ruso al que su captor sustrajo el movil para llamar a su madre asi lo confirma.


----------



## Von Rudel (7 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> No hay que olvidar de donde viene el odio de las republicas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




100% real no fake. Que lo dice una parte no interesada. Esa que no paran de mostrar cuerpos de Rusos muertos, torturas a estos, montan masacres preparadas. Y si tuvieran esas pruebas las sacarian en las redes sociales al momentos.

No me cabe la menor duda.


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (7 Abr 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Es mucho mas facil defenderse detras de un rio que con el rio a tus espaldas. Pero alla tu y tus estrategas dimitris de mierda.
> 
> Kerson la mantienen porque es lo unico importante que han ocupado. Retirarse es reconocer lo obvio: andan escasos de tropas. Pero si se encabezonan en mantenerla, les va a costar toda la guerra del Donbass.



Ya han explicado varias veces que la mantienen porque es una zona clave para Crimea y el suministro de agua dulce. Que llevaban mucho tiempo puteados en Crimea con eso (les cortaron los ucranianos el acceso al agua). Así que puedo imaginar que van a pelear bastante por ella.

Además de que puede ser una posición algo avanzada para atacar en el futuro otras zonas. Si realmente quieren tomar toda la costa, lo necesitan.


----------



## Malevich (7 Abr 2022)

Lo del parlamento es una declaración simbólica, no vinculante. 
Os recuerdo que los holgazanes del europarlamento no tienen ningún poder real. 
Para las sanciones hace falta unanimidad y por lo menos Budapest ha dicho NEM a sancionar la energía rusa. De hecho no han podido sacar adelante lo del carbón.


----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2022)

Una vez más, me referiré a las bajas. Aleksandr Kots tomó una foto en Kamianka con combatientes de las AFU muertos. Hay 27 cuerpos de soldados ucranianos que yacen allí ahora mismo. No sabemos exactamente cuántos perdieron en la batalla por el pueblo, pero es un hecho que las pérdidas de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en nuestra sección del frente son mucho mayores.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40533


----------



## Marchamaliano (7 Abr 2022)

Es un t-72 pero vosotros a lo vuestro.


----------



## Remequilox (7 Abr 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Es mucho mas facil defenderse detras de un rio que con el rio a tus espaldas. Pero alla tu y tus estrategas dimitris de mierda.
> 
> Kerson la mantienen porque es lo unico importante que han ocupado. Retirarse es reconocer lo obvio: andan escasos de tropas. Pero si se encabezonan en mantenerla, les va a costar toda la guerra del Donbass.



Los romanos aprendieron que era el ejército el que debía defender las fortificaciones. Así conquistaron un imperio, y fueron grandes durante siglos.
Cuando decidieron defender el ejército tras las fortificaciones, fueron invadidos y calleron.

Las fortificaciones (muros, castillos, ríos,....) detrás. 
Siempre detrás. 
Tras ellas proteges tus reservas, tu retaguardia, tu descanso y relevos, tus pertrechos, evitas que te flanqueen, pones a resguardo tu población civil...
Y el frente del ejército, delante, defendiendo el bastión.


----------



## Don Pascual (7 Abr 2022)

BOOOOOM!!!!



Estoy acojonándome y no es broma.


----------



## Mongolo471 (7 Abr 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Un cuñado propagandista de la revista ejercitos, que su maxima información es seguir a gente en twiter.



Si viniera de Sputnik sería más gracioso... sería como ver el País o eldiario.es


----------



## pgas (7 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los militares del LNR capturaron un importante bastión de las AFU cerca de la aldea de Novotoshkovsky, abriendo el camino hacia la gran ciudad de Lysychansk, que sigue bajo el control de Kiev.
> 
> En el marco de las fuerzas ucranianas se encuentran trincheras con puertas de hormigón y cúpulas blindadas que sobresalen del suelo y con troneras para disparar.
> 
> t.me/WarDonbass/55747




no te suena a las fortificaciones que les hacía la empresa francesa Lafarge en Siria a los jihadis moderados?






La empresa Lafarge trabajaba en Siria para los servicios secretos de Francia


Portal elespiadigital.com




elespiadigital.com


----------



## Von Rudel (7 Abr 2022)

Will Pulido es un cuñado como la copa de un pino, se flipa escribiendo una teoria de guerra cuñadesca de la guerra mosaico que esta mas desfasada y pasada que el pito del sereno y que viene desde la guerra fría.


Con eso dice lo mucho que este cuñado sabe.


----------



## vettonio (7 Abr 2022)

Militarícese dijo:


> Esto es contar el relato con etiquetas del pasado...



O bien, La historia se repite.

Que no es lo mismo.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (7 Abr 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Es mucho mas facil defenderse detras de un rio que con el rio a tus espaldas. Pero alla tu y tus estrategas dimitris de mierda.
> 
> Kerson la mantienen porque es lo unico importante que han ocupado. Retirarse es reconocer lo obvio: andan escasos de tropas. Pero si se encabezonan en mantenerla, les va a costar toda la guerra del Donbass.



Dudo que haya tantas tropas rusas en Jerson, las necesarias para contener a los soldados del régimen de Kiev. Se supone que al Donbass ya llegan unidades de refuerzo desde el norte.

Por otra parte, así controlan un paso sobre seguro el Dnieper que puede valer su peso en oro.


----------



## Von Rudel (7 Abr 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> BOOOOOM!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Estoy acojonándome y no es broma.




Si se mete en la Otan, ya pasamos no de una guerra encubierta sino a una muy posible guerra nuclear total.


Y no me hace gracia que se tiren 5000 pepinos nucleares sobre Europa y que en mi ciudad me caiga uno.


----------



## Mitrofán (7 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> No es excluisividad catolica. Los chiitas también se castigan durante la fiesta de la *Ashura*



los latigazos y desgarros de la piel y la carne durante las procesiones de ashura son un autocastigo público, sangriento y circunscrito al festejo, el cilicio es una mortificación íntima, silenciosa, oculta, cotidiana. 
son matices.


----------



## Riina (7 Abr 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> BOOOOOM!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Estoy acojonándome y no es broma.



Es terrible ver que los finlandeses abandonan la prudente política sobre la URSS- rusia que han venido siguiendo desde 1944. Espero que recapaciten.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (7 Abr 2022)

Esta es la retórica predominante. Cito estas palabras de un neoyorquino:

_Las grabaciones de audio ahora detallan a los soldados rusos yendo de "safari" en Mariupol, cazando niños y disparándoles en las piernas "solo por diversión"._

*Europeos, díganle a sus líderes que no quieren energía rusa en sus hogares, oficinas y automóviles. Estás pagando por Holocausto II.*






¡Compremos el Gas de la Libertad!


----------



## fulcrum29smt (7 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Npi. @fulcrum29smt



Eso es un Obús Soviético D-30 de 122mm, tras consultarlo su alcance no llega a 30 Kms.

Con proyectiles normales llega a los 15 Kms, con munición asistida por cohete llega a casí los 22 Kms (el cohete aumenta el alcance pero disminuye la precisión).


----------



## vettonio (7 Abr 2022)

Riina dijo:


> Es terrible ver que los finlandeses abandonan la prudente política sobre la URSS- rusia que han venido siguiendo desde 1944. Espero que recapaciten.



Pues como hicieron los suizos. 

Esto es un órdago a la grande.


----------



## crocodile (7 Abr 2022)

Buenas noticias, parece que el Kremlin va espabilando a ostias.

Putin ya advirtió de que si no se concedían sus demandas este las aumentaría.

Si Rusia no consigue un acuerdo con Ucrania para asegurase de que no habrá ningún riesgo militar para Crimea, posiblemente mantendrán a sus tropas en Jersón y Mykolaiv para evitar tener frontera directa entre la península y Ucrania. Podríamos ver la creación de 2 nuevas "Repúblicas Populares" como dos "estados colchón".

Putin has already warned that if his demands are not granted he will increase them.

If Russia does not reach an agreement with Ukraine to ensure that there will be no military risk for Crimea, they will possibly keep their troops in Kherson and Mykolaiv to avoid having a direct border between the peninsula and Ukraine. We could see the creation of 2 new "People's Republics" as two "cushion states".


----------



## ZARGON (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## crocodile (7 Abr 2022)

Argelia acaba de anunciar que realizará un ejercicio militar conjunto con Rusia en Béchar este mes de noviembre.

Como se puede ver en este mapa, la provincia de Béchar limita con Marruecos.

Algeria has just announced that it will hold a joint military exercise with Russia in Béchar this November.

As you can see on this map, the province of Béchar borders Morocco.

Visegrád 24


----------



## Sir Torpedo (7 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Esta es la retórica predominante. Cito estas palabras de un neoyorquino:
> 
> _Las grabaciones de audio ahora detallan a los soldados rusos yendo de "safari" en Mariupol, cazando niños y disparándoles en las piernas "solo por diversión"._
> 
> ...



Escoria desinformadora, anda que el soplapollas ese no ha quemado petróleo Saudí en su vida y le importó una puta mierda.


----------



## MAEZAL (7 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> El Estado Mayor de Ucrania estima que desde el inicio de la invasión de su país, el ejército ruso ha sufrido 18.900 bajas, entre soldados muertos, heridos o prisioneros, informaron hoy fuentes militares desde Kiev.
> El ejército ruso ha perdido asimismo 698 tanques, 1.891 vehículos blindados, 198 lanzamisiles, 159 aviones, 135 helicópteros y 111 drones, entre otros equipamientos militares, según el balance difundido este jueves por el Estado Mayor ucraniano.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (7 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ojiplatico estoy, los de la Sexta de Qatar sacando en prime time las atrocidades de los nazis ucranianos, eso si, matizándolo con una vieja que dice. "Los rusos han violado a todas las jóvenes, gorroña, gorroña, ¿a mi porque no ?"



El fin del capitalismo sera televisado, ya lo sabes.

Si los mass mierda observan que la audiencia empieza a cansarse de las "atrocidades de Putin" y cambian de cadena o no le dan al click, empezaran con las "atrocidades ucranianas" entre bloque y bloque publicitario.

O cambiaran de guerra directamente. A la minima que explote algun volcan o aparezca una variante alfa-omega-pi del bicho cabalgando una ola, Putin podra limpiar el Este de Ucrania sin que se entere ni el tato.


----------



## Mabuse (7 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Esta es la retórica predominante. Cito estas palabras de un neoyorquino:
> 
> _Las grabaciones de audio ahora detallan a los soldados rusos yendo de "safari" en Mariupol, cazando niños y disparándoles en las piernas "solo por diversión"._
> 
> ...



Joder, esta peña está en modo Maine, no van a parar hasta que nos maten a todos.


----------



## Guanotopía (7 Abr 2022)

La Eurocámara pide el embargo energético "total e inmediato" contra Rusia: gas, petróleo, carbón y nuclear


Los 27 apenas logran ponerse de acuerdo sobre la prohibición al carbón ruso, mientras el Parlamento Europeo reclama ir más lejos en las sanciones por la invasión de Ucrania




www.eldiario.es





     

A mí lo único que se me ocurre es que quieren acabar con la población por la vía rápida.


----------



## Eneko Aritza (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> los latigazos y desgarros de la piel y la carne durante las procesiones de ashura son un autocastigo público, sangriento y circunscrito al festejo, el cilicio es una mortificación íntima, silenciosa, oculta, cotidiana.
> son matices.




Lo se.
El mensaje que he contestado es un video con una autoflagelación en publico.


----------



## amcxxl (7 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Buenas noticias, parece que el Kremlin va espabilando a ostias.
> 
> Putin ya advirtió de que si no se concedían sus demandas este las aumentaría.
> 
> ...



Todo va segun el plan

si Ucrania dice no a 6 demandas, se incrementaran a 8 demandas y despues a 10


----------



## Don Pascual (7 Abr 2022)

Estamos como cencerros.

De hoy.


----------



## delhierro (7 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Buenas noticias, parece que el Kremlin va espabilando a ostias.
> 
> Putin ya advirtió de que si no se concedían sus demandas este las aumentaría.
> 
> ...



Ya lo dijimos algunos, la estupidez occidental va a hacer que Putin se mueva. Si le hubieran dado una autonomia de papel a Lugansk y Donetsk hubieran tenido que resistir solos, pero fueron burdos, abusones creyendo que podian humillar.


----------



## alfonbass (7 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Pues fíjate en los últimos 30 años en España...




En España quien ha cambiado los gustos de quien exactamente? bueno...en cualquier país del mundo...como no lo hagas al estilo North Korea....


----------



## delhierro (7 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Todo va segun el plan
> 
> si Ucrania dice no a 6 demandas, se incrementaran a 8 demandas y despues a 10



Pues se podria haber ahorrado tiempo y vidas, que ucrannia no iba a aceptar nada esta más que claro para cualguiera que siga el conflicto aunque sea como observador lejano. Mientras se sientan apoyados por la OTAN seguiran vacilando, salvo que la derrota sea clara. Retirar las tropas ha permitido que Zelenki y sus coreografos subieran la moral a su ejercito y eso se va a pagar en sangre de todos los contendientes.

Y rusia puede meter 20.000 o 200.000 más, con la masacre de prisioneros desarmados a sangre fria nadie se va a negar a hacer sacrificios.


----------



## Alvin Red (7 Abr 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Esto es increíble, tendrán un plan b porque si no se han vuelto completamente locos.
> Rusia se está dejando pisotear por estos mierdas, si no corta el gas ipsofacto merecerá todo lo que se le viene encima.



Alemania estará contenta dentro de unos días:


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (7 Abr 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Estamos como cencerros.
> 
> De hoy.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1016604



¿ Como que "se pueda"? Ya estamos involucrados desde el momento que le entregamos armas al gobierno de Kiev.


----------



## amcxxl (7 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> La Eurocámara pide el embargo energético "total e inmediato" contra Rusia: gas, petróleo, carbón y nuclear
> 
> 
> Los 27 apenas logran ponerse de acuerdo sobre la prohibición al carbón ruso, mientras el Parlamento Europeo reclama ir más lejos en las sanciones por la invasión de Ucrania
> ...



vaya propaganda mas patetica

Rusia decreto la prohibicion de importaciones de carbon , madera , fertilizantes y no se cuantas cosas mas hace ya dos semanas.... y ahora resulta que es la UE la que pone un "embargo" a Rusia

es subrealista es como si sale un ministro cubano diciendo que no llega petroleo a Cuba porque Cuba ha impuesto un embargo a USA sobre el petroleo


----------



## Tales. (7 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Para empezar tu no hablas por todos los europeos ... Después es que nadie nos ha preguntado y por último que esto no es cuestión de bajar la calefacción esto va de que gente en muchos paises del mundo la gente se va a morir de hambre y tu nivel de vida va a quedar en 2/3 de lo que era con suerte ... A mi Putín no me cae simpatico pero los lideres de la UE y EEUU no estan defendiendo ninguna democracia sino más bien repartiendose un mercado sin preguntarte a tí si quieres sufrir las consecuencias de ese cambio. Si a te parece bien participar de esa farsa, me parece bien, pero estoy seguro de que planteado en los terminos reales y no vestido de una lucha de los buenos contra los malos la gente, la mayoría, opinará que es mejor comerciar con Rusia y ser prosperos que arriesgarnos a cambiar de proveedor, empobrecernos y no saber que nos espera.




Hombre si pregunto en este hilo lleno de palanganeros de Putin y CMs obviamente votais por poner el culo, pero los europeos aún tienen algo de dignidad y no querrán comerciar con el tirano asesino, aunque haya que reducir el nivel de vida, al final es una guerra contra Rusia por otros medios (y el nivel de vida no se va a reducir en 1/3) que Rusia va a perder estrepitosamente.

Las putitas de Rusia estaríais encantadas en dejar a Putin invadir salvajemente un país y no hacer nada, pero afortunadamente sois el lumpen social y la escoria más minoritaria de nuestra sociedad.


----------



## arriondas (7 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> En España quien ha cambiado los gustos de quien exactamente? bueno...en cualquier país del mundo...como no lo hagas al estilo North Korea....



De la sociedad. O acaso no se ve...


----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2022)

Escribe un camarada de Mariupol: Este es, por cierto, el centro más céntrico. Metro (el único de la ciudad). ¿Puedes ver el coche? Esa es la entrada bajo el suelo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40546


----------



## alfonbass (7 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> De la sociedad. O acaso no se ve...



Yo no lo veo...desde luego...a mi nadie me ha dicho lo que me tiene que gustar...bueno...si, pero no hago caso...es imposible


----------



## crocodile (7 Abr 2022)

Riina dijo:


> Es terrible ver que los finlandeses abandonan la prudente política sobre la URSS- rusia que han venido siguiendo desde 1944. Espero que recapaciten.



Maletines llenos de dólares de USA/OTAN tienen la culpa , igual que han hecho con los dirigentes de la Unión Euroyankee.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (7 Abr 2022)

Riina dijo:


> Es terrible ver que los finlandeses abandonan la prudente política sobre la URSS- rusia que han venido siguiendo desde 1944. Espero que recapaciten.



Lo finlandeses no, porque no ha habido ningún referéndum
Me huele a TRAICIÓN de los dirigentes, comprados con dólares anglosionistas. Lo mismo que en el resto de países de la UE.


----------



## amcxxl (7 Abr 2022)

si pero tienes ciudades grandes como Severodonetsk, Slaviansk o Kramatorsk con mas de 100.000 habitantes y otras muchas con poblaciones tambien importantes, secuestrados por el regimen nazi y no les dejan irse hacia Rusia o LDNR
en cada area vas a tener 8 o 10.000 ukros escondiendose como ratas detras de la poblacion civil

va a haber varios mini-Mariupol en Donbass


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Bishop (7 Abr 2022)

Aonyoigo dijo:


> Síganme para mas , sucios *palancaneros soviets*






Basta... Neverra!

Culpa mía por no meterlo a la primera estupidez de calado.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (7 Abr 2022)

Es de ayer, pero por lo que sea está en la BBC hoy. 
_
"Hemos visto que China no está dispuesta a condenar la agresión de Rusia... eso hace que sea aún más importante que estemos juntos"

El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, dice que la OTAN y los socios de Asia y el Pacífico están intensificando la "cooperación práctica y política"

_


----------



## arriondas (7 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo no lo veo...desde luego...a mi nadie me ha dicho lo que me tiene que gustar...bueno...si, pero no hago caso...es imposible



¿Comparado con hace 15 años, por ejemplo? Sí que se nota.


----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2022)

Alemania no tiene ni unos años para renunciar a los recursos de Rusia

El gobierno alemán ha anunciado que con un máximo "esfuerzo nacional" podrán rechazar el carbón de Rusia para el otoño, el petróleo - para finales de 2022, y el gas - para el verano de 2024. Salvo que el Ministerio de Economía no parece haber tenido en cuenta que para entonces simplemente no quedará nadie en Alemania que renuncie a los recursos energéticos.

A Alemania, y a toda Europa, se le acaba el tiempo en las circunstancias actuales. Martin Brudermuller, presidente del principal grupo químico del mundo, BASF, afirmó que si se niegan a utilizar los recursos energéticos rusos, su empresa quebrará en 4 o 5 semanas.

Junto con ella, toda la industria química alemana se derrumbaría y para el otoño, la industria siderúrgica se "hundiría", seguida de toda la industria ferrosa y no ferrosa. Y lo que es más grave, la mundialmente conocida industria mecánica alemana se paralizará. El cierre de las mayores empresas alemanas creará agujeros presupuestarios y un desempleo masivo que desencadenará una explosión social, si es que para entonces el país no se enfrenta a una hambruna.

Y con los actuales problemas de refugiados y logística en Alemania, la actitud demasiado optimista de las autoridades alemanas es absurda.

t.me/surf_noise1/10479


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2022)

Tipos de cambio del 8 de abril del Banco Central de Rusia:

Dólar - 76,25
Euro - 83,29

t.me/surf_noise1/10478


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)

Ucrania endurece las demandas


----------



## crocodile (7 Abr 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Estamos como cencerros.
> 
> De hoy.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1016604



Los borregos no tienen límite, si controlas las TV tienes todo ganado


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (7 Abr 2022)

veamos si se cumple esto, es interesante.


----------



## Bartleby (7 Abr 2022)

Yo directamente pediría que además de armas les entregaramos a Borrell


----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2022)

El Comité de Investigación ruso, tras una inspección de la explosión ocurrida en marzo en un depósito de municiones en la región de Belgorod, dijo que la explosión no fue causada por una negligencia o una violación de la seguridad, sino por la caída de un Tochka-U ucraniano, como en realidad se escribió en el canal Elder Eddy 

t.me/boris_rozhin/40545


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)

Continuan mas celebraciones por la derrota rusa en la batalla de Kiev. El alcalde planea hacer un día festivo para rememorar todos los añosa gesta de resistencia


----------



## Bishop (7 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No puedes cambiar los gustos ni las pretensiones de la gente, intentarlo siempre acaba en desastre....qué necesario sería aprender de la historia....



Je... será que no se hace habitualmente en Occidente con la gran parte de la población. Y para las gilipolleces más absurdas y propósitos más bastardos. Otra cosa es que se pretendiese hacerlo obligatoriamente con* toda* la población. Ahí sí que te doy la razón que eso suele acabar mal.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Ucrania endurece las demandas







Lagrimas de Lavrov


Ya no se ponen tan prepotentes y grandilocuentes como hace dos meses...


----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2022)

Los activistas pro-ucranianos de Melitopol están indignados: tras la puesta en marcha de un proceso de introducción de programas educativos rusos en los centros de enseñanza, las autoridades locales han comenzado a trabajar activamente con las escuelas primarias y preescolares.

Según los informes de los partidarios de las autoridades de Kiev, los directores prorrusos organizan clases en las que los niños dibujan lazos de San Jorge y mensajes a los militares rusos. Al parecer, también se ha puesto en marcha el proceso de formación de estructuras Yunarmiya en las escuelas.

Estas medidas crean confianza en la población de que Rusia vino en serio y no tiene planes de irse.
#Zaporizhzhya #Rusia #Ucrania

t.me/boris_rozhin/40541


----------



## amcxxl (7 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Es de ayer, pero por lo que sea está en la BBC hoy.
> 
> _"Hemos visto que China no está dispuesta a condenar la agresión de Rusia... eso hace que sea aún más importante que estemos juntos"
> 
> ...



el nazi ese de la 0TAN tiene tremenda patada en la boca




McNulty dijo:


> Alguno me llamará psicópata o lo que le plazca, pero la sola contemplación del uso de artillería pesada me parece de una belleza poética difícil de explicar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Francamente me ponen mas los MLRS


----------



## otroyomismo (7 Abr 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Hombre si pregunto en este hilo lleno de palanganeros de Putin y CMs obviamente votais por poner el culo, pero los europeos aún tienen algo de dignidad y no querrán comerciar con el tirano asesino, aunque haya que reducir el nivel de vida, al final es una guerra contra Rusia por otros medios (y el nivel de vida no se va a reducir en 1/3) que Rusia va a perder estrepitosamente.
> 
> Las putitas de Rusia estaríais encantadas en dejar a Putin invadir salvajemente un país y no hacer nada, pero afortunadamente sois el lumpen social y la escoria más minoritaria de nuestra sociedad.



¿estooo, tu estas hablando de palanganeros?

Se te ve un poquito el plumero


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (7 Abr 2022)

Impresionante, ahora Lavrov llorando como un puto niño de teta porque ‘ejjjjjque celenski no quiere negociar gñeeee’. Al lavrov este se ve que la puta de su hija lo está presionando porque no puede ir a restregar el coño a alguna Playa europea. Y peor aún, Lavrov se ve ya asesinado por su jefe


----------



## crocodile (7 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Yo directamente pediría que además de armas les entregaremos a Borrell



Valiente criminal hijo de perra, a este le están dando el doble de millones que al resto de perros de la U.E 
Solo al payaso Ukronazi le han dado cientos de millones. A esta rata le habrán dado otro tanto.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2022)

Filmamos la llegada de cohetes Grad y granadas de mortero a las posiciones de los nacionalistas ucranianos en la zona industrial de Azovstal.

Los combates tienen lugar ahora en la periferia de la zona industrial, con cada vez menos zonas residenciales bajo el control de los nacionalistas, lo que significa que cada vez hay menos escudo humano de lugareños.

A medida que los combates se trasladen a la zona industrial, nuestra artillería tendrá más oportunidades y desempeñará un papel más importante.

Vídeo completo - próximamente en RT

t.me/msgazdiev/864

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Salamandra (7 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Yo no veo tan claro que no les compren en el mismo volumen con un rublo mas caro.
> 
> Rusia es libre de hacer los descuentos que quiera a paises afines.
> 
> El problema va a ser el acceso a los recursos en un escenario de escasez.



Y es que una vez que deshace uno de la "obligación de jugar con papelitos" lo importante es que compras con los nuevos papelitos. Pero no sólo éso.
Siempre que puedas comprar pan, seguridad y un cobijo, casi como que te da igual tener un poco más o menos. Se trata de poder seguir el ritmo de tu grupo, no hace falta más.

En unos tiempos de escasez hay que cambiar muchas cosas, los artículos de lujo y el consumo desenfrenado ya no valen, porque no hay clientes para ellos y toca en invertir en otras cosas.

Pero para poder transformar con inflación tienes que tener con que comerciar.

En realidad Putin, diga lo que diga su ideología, no deja de ser la ideología que animaba a un mejor reparto de la riqueza en el mundo de los cooperantes desde los setenta. Que no puedo ser que lo que yo te vendo tenga que ser tan barato y lo que yo te compro me lo pongas tan sumamente caro.

Eso es aplicable también al reparto de la riqueza entre los que viven en un país que vale lo que tu produces frente a que vale lo que yo produzco. También ahí la corrupción y el neoliberalismo desdibujan el panorama.

Nos van a obligar a pensar y algunos ni encontrarán- encontraremos las tuercas para adaptarnos.

¿como era el dicho? Dios nos libre de vivir tiempos interesantes.

Pues estos días son fascinantes.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Arraki (7 Abr 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Es mucho mas facil defenderse detras de un rio que con el rio a tus espaldas. Pero alla tu y tus estrategas dimitris de mierda.
> 
> Kerson la mantienen porque es lo unico importante que han ocupado. Retirarse es reconocer lo obvio: andan escasos de tropas. Pero si se encabezonan en mantenerla, les va a costar toda la guerra del Donbass.



Negativo

Lo que es más fácil es el huir si.


Fauna iberica dijo:


> Esto es increíble, tendrán un plan b porque si no se han vuelto completamente locos.
> Rusia se está dejando pisotear por estos mierdas, si no corta el gas ipsofacto merecerá todo lo que se le viene encima.



Ellos viven en otro mundo y realmente creen que no van a sufrir las consecuencias de un estallido social. Cuando el paro se desboque, la sanidad sea un chiste, no existan las protecciones sociales y la gente no pueda vivir en condiciones dignas, los primeros que van a ser colgados van a ser estos oligarcas de la política, putos vividores.

Pinta a que se quieren cargar el estado de bienestar


----------



## amcxxl (7 Abr 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Impresionante, ahora Lavrov llorando como un puto niño de teta porque ‘ejjjjjque celenski no quiere negociar gñeeee’. Al lavrov este se ve que la puta de su hija lo está presionando porque no puede ir a restregar el coño a alguna Playa europea. Y peor aún, Lavrov se ve ya asesinado por su jefe



la mision de Lavrov es trolear a los ucros igual que han estado dando largas 8 años ellos a los acuerdos de Minsk

con nazis no hay nada que negociar


----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2022)

Ayer, en Novoselovka, en la dirección de Horlivka, las fuerzas de la DNR destruyeron un proyectil de mortero ucraniano de 120 mm utilizando un misil guiado antitanque.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40552


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## dabuti (7 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Lagrimas de Lavrov
> 
> 
> Ya no se ponen tan prepotentes y grandilocuentes como hace dos meses...



Más muertos habrá pero ganará el mismo. En cuanto limpien Jarkov y Mariupol.
O te crees que ganará Ucrania?


----------



## fulcrum29smt (7 Abr 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Mariupol sigue siendo abastecida desde el aire.
> 
> Alucino con la incapacidad de los Dimitris. Menudo ejercito de patanes inutiles.



Si, igualito que la Luftwaffe en Stalingrado.


----------



## Guaguei (7 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Estas medidas crean confianza en la población de que Rusia vino en serio y no tiene planes de irse.



Bueno siempre habia estado ahi


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Arraki (7 Abr 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Un cuñado propagandista de la revista ejercitos, que su maxima información es seguir a gente en twiter.



Este y el yago se lo han montado bien para vivir del cuento haciendo como que saben algo y son dos pintamonas propagandistas a los que les preparan lo que decir.

Tomarles en serio es demostrar ignoranciay ser fácil de engañar.


----------



## Marchamaliano (7 Abr 2022)

Si viene robo


----------



## Salamandra (7 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> la mision de Lavrov es trolear a los ucros igual que han estado dando largas 8 años ellos a los acuerdos de Minsk
> 
> con nazis no hay nada que negociar



Tal y como se dibuja el panorama, ni falta que le hace porque los bobos de la UE le hacen el trabajo gratis.

En una guerra eterna si te quedas sin fondos cuando la quieres hacer con mercenarios ¿Qué te espera? Pues éso, que cuanto menos dinero tengas y más caro sea el soldado menos soldados compras. En ello estamos, colaborando activamente.

Y el dinero fiat se lo come la inflación.

PD: Edit por Corrección ortográfica.


----------



## Mejumbre (7 Abr 2022)

_¡Novoróssiya, allá vamos!_


----------



## notengodeudas (7 Abr 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> .
> 
> Y el dinero fiat se lo come la *inflacción*.



Mis hogos


----------



## Salamandra (7 Abr 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Mis hogos



Tienes razón, ¿Me dejas editar?. Para proteger la vista del personal.


----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2022)

Ya, pero las ambiciones neo otomanas de Cerdogan no tienen limite.
No creo que le cedan nada de Siria. Si empiezan a ceder, siempre querrá más. Y sus sueños es ocupar todo el Asia Central y gran parte del Mediterráneo.


----------



## alfonbass (7 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Comparado con hace 15 años, por ejemplo? Sí que se nota.



Que las cosas cambien, como indudablemente siempre va a ocurrir, la vida no es estable ni puede ser, no significa que todo lo que ocurra es a través de una "mente pensante", los gustos, intereses y deseos de las personas son muchas veces subjetivos y tenemos el ejemplo en cada uno de nosotros.
Por ejemplo, sé que vives en Rusia y creo entenderte que es así por una decisión tuya, eso es un ejemplo, son decisiones que nos condicionan, yo tomé mis decisiones también, siempre con aciertos y con errores...y con las consecuencias subyacentes, de eso no nos podemos librar ninguno

A nivel "comercio" ocurre lo mismo, tu puedes investigar y trabajar un "marketing", de hecho, se pagan millonadas por eso, pero....a la hora de verdad son más los errores que los aciertos, incluso con inversiones millonarias...eso es porque el componente humano no se puede planear...

Otro ejemplo, un desastre, casi siempre, ante la adversidad, reaccionamos de forma distinta a la que esperaríamos cada uno de nosotros...eso es porque nos "adaptamos" de una manera individual, seguro que te ha ocurrido

Es el porqué, cuando se trata de planear algo referente a un grupo humano, siempre termina saliendo mal, es que...los humanos somos así, impredecibles. 

Orea cosa es que vengas a España y veas cambios, los hay, y muchos, y cuando estás unos años fuera los ves muuuy claros, pero...no puede haber una mente pensante...si a alguien se le ocurriera intentarlo, fracasaría irremediablemente

Por eso pienso que una economía planificada es imposible, tendrías que tener en cuenta tantas variantes que necesitarías ser un dios sobrenatural para poder anticiparte...sin entrar a valorar otras cosas


----------



## Guanotopía (7 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Yo directamente pediría que además de armas les entregaremos a Borrell



La convención de Ginebra prohibe esa crueldad, encima de estar en guerra aguantar a Borrell, es demasiado.


----------



## MiguelLacano (7 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Pues se podria haber ahorrado tiempo y vidas, que ucrannia no iba a aceptar nada esta más que claro para cualguiera que siga el conflicto aunque sea como observador lejano. Mientras se sientan apoyados por la OTAN seguiran vacilando, salvo que la derrota sea clara. Retirar las tropas ha permitido que Zelenki y sus coreografos subieran la moral a su ejercito y eso se va a pagar en sangre de todos los contendientes.
> 
> Y rusia puede meter 20.000 o 200.000 más, con la masacre de prisioneros desarmados a sangre fria nadie se va a negar a hacer sacrificios.



Fíjese, tengo la sensación extraña de que Rusia está perdiendo la guerra militar y ganando la económica... justo lo contrario de lo que pensaba iba a pasar... Bueno, para ser más exacto, que en el campo de batalla se está batiendo mal y en el económico bien...


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Abr 2022)

Esta guerra nos está demostrando que definitivamente un país no es la gente que vive encima del territorio sino quien tiene el poder sobre el territorio. 

Unos cuantos misilazos y desaparece por completo los inquilinos que huyen en desbandada . 

Viene a cuento por España , que es un espacio geográfico bien definido y todo lo demás son cuentos.


----------



## jimmyjump (7 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



¿No decían que iban poco a poco para evitar muertos?


----------



## Yomateix (7 Abr 2022)

Que no hay nazis en Ucrania, que esos nazis no mataban y violaban a los pro Rusos estos años con total impunidad. Ha quedado demostrado que no hay grupos militares nazis luchando del lado de Zelensky y que todo era mentira como.......y otra más, por mucho que haya quienes quieren tapar el sol con un dedo. Haces una videoconferencia y pides que te represente un neonazi.......de ser para la prensa un dictador que permitia a nazis masacrar a los pro Rusos ha pasado a ser un héroe porque EEUU quería que Europa entrase en el conflicto y había que vender que era el bueno de la historia y no un dictador que no tenía problemas en sancionar (o ajusticiar a rivales) a cualquiera que se le opusiese. No hay buenos en esta historia, pero vender como héroe a alguien así....es caer muy bajo.


*Zelenski ha cedido la palabra a un neonazi durante su discurso en Grecia*

Durante la intervención por videoconferencia de *Volodimir Zelenski* en el Parlamento de Grecia, el presidente ucraniano ha cedido este jueves la palabra a un soldado griego-ucraniano que está luchando en Mariupol y que *se ha identificado como miembro del batallón neonazi Azof*, una situación que ha causado revuelo entre los partidos griegos. En su breve intervención desde Mariupol, el combatiente ha señalado al pleno que tiene origen griego y que su abuelo "había luchado contra los nazis en la Segunda Guerra Mundial".
Sin embargo, poco después y refiriéndose a la situación en la que se encuentra la ciudad sitiada *ha reconocido pertenecer al batallón neonazi Azov*, un regimiento de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania que se fundó como grupo paramilitar nacionalista al inicio de la guerra del *Donbás*.


----------



## Alvin Red (7 Abr 2022)

Parafraseando:

"Os dieron a elegir en entre el honor o el dinero, elegisteis el dinero ahora no tendréis honor, ni dinero y de paso ni ahorros"


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Abr 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Tal y como se dibuja el panorama, ni falta que le hace porque los bobos de la UE le hacen el trabajo gratis.
> 
> En una guerra eterna si te quedas sin fondos cuando la quieres hacer con mercenarios ¿Qué te espera? Pues éso, que cuanto menos dinero tengas y más caro sea el soldado menos soldados compras. En ello estamos, colaborando activamente.
> 
> ...



Con los mercenarios a largo siempre hay problemas por dinero...aún saquearan ciudades ukras y estos pedirán ayuda a Rusia.


----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2022)

Cinco artilleros ucranianos hechos prisioneros ayer por exploradores del 20º Ejército. Los hombres fueron sacados directamente de sus puestos, todos de las regiones de Chernihiv y Zhytomyr, que se dice que fueron movilizados hace un mes.

t.me/vysokygovorit/7224


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Abr 2022)

*Do you want an edit button?*


YSE ?
NO ?​
execute operation justice20201698283
**





military is the only way26721698283


public service announcement174016982832592winner winner chicken dinner24041698283
  
*MAX PAIN*









​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Abr 2022)

*twitters next board meeting is gonna be lit*​ 

world war z2535840140



*NESARA *​

national economic security and recovery act28102622437









01:49​


----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2022)

Mientras tanto, al personal del SPN de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas tampoco le importa qué armas incautar a los nacionalistas que huyen: ofensivas o defensivas. La foto muestra otro lote de sistemas de defensa antiaérea portátiles NLAW y Stinger incautados en dirección a Izyum, girando suavemente hacia Slavyanskoye.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40558


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (7 Abr 2022)

Sobre la posible entrada de Finlandia en la OTAN

Pekka Haavisto no confirmó la existencia de un plan claro para solicitar el ingreso en la primera quincena de mayo. En la cumbre de Bruselas de hoy, el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Finlandia dijo que varios países de la OTAN han ofrecido garantías de seguridad para el período entre la presentación de una solicitud y la adhesión real a la alianza. El titular de la Cancillería les agradeció cortésmente y resaltó que la discusión aún está lejos de la etapa en que se tome (o no se tome) una decisión correspondiente. 

En otras palabras, las autoridades aún no están preparadas para hablar de unirse a la OTAN. Pero el grupo de trabajo encabezado por Haavisto solo estaba involucrado en la compilación de un informe sobre los cambios en el campo de la seguridad y la política exterior. Próximamente será presentado al Parlamento. Según la primera ministra Sanna Marin, el país deberá tomar una decisión esta primavera. 

Algunos compañeros han interpretado erróneamente sus palabras como un apoyo a la entrada en la OTAN, pero ni ella ni el presidente Sauli Niistö se pronuncian al respecto directamente, para no "influir en el curso del debate".

Señor presidente, y ya escribí sobre esto, teme que Rusia desate una guerra híbrida contra Finlandia si se une a la OTAN. Este es el principal factor inhibitorio en este proceso. La segunda, un poco menos importante, es la posición de Suecia, sobre la que escribiré más adelante. Ambos países quisieran que la solución del problema con la OTAN sea conjunta. Al mismo tiempo, es poco probable que los suecos decidan postularse antes de las elecciones parlamentarias (este otoño). La discusión del informe antes mencionado y los debates en el Parlamento comenzarán según lo previsto después de Semana Santa, es decir, en la segunda quincena de abril. Hasta ese momento, es simplemente imposible hablar con confianza sobre este tema. Y, por supuesto, el curso del NWO de Rusia en Ucrania tendrá un gran impacto en su decisión.


----------



## dabuti (7 Abr 2022)

Han Sodomizado a PERRO SÁNCHEZ sin condón.









El Congreso aprueba la moción en favor del referéndum del Sáhara pese al voto en contra del PSOE


El texto ha sido aprobado con 168 votos a favor frente a 118 en contra y 61 abstenciones




www.infolibre.es


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## amcxxl (7 Abr 2022)

Mirad en que tipo de agujeros se esconden la ratas ucras en LNR

El ejército de LPR tomó un importante bastión de las tropas ucranianas en el área de la aldea de Novotoshkovsky, abriendo el camino a la gran ciudad de Lisichansk, que permanece bajo el control de Kiev, informa el corresponsal de RIA Novosti. 


Sobre el edificio de la administración del pueblo de Rozovka *en la región de Zaporozhye*, ahora la bandera de la Federación Rusa. Pushilin y Turchak reemplazaron la bandera ucraniana con la bandera rusa y la Bandera de la Victoria. Ahora el edificio albergará una recepción pública del jefe de la DPR para brindar asistencia a la población local.


 En Grecia, protestas contra la implicación del país en los hechos de Ucrania. En Atenas, los sindicatos más grandes salieron a protestar, también exigen aumento de salarios y el fin de la arbitrariedad de los empleadores.


----------



## Yomateix (7 Abr 2022)

El problema es que Ucrania es lo que dicte su presidente y es evidente de que lado está Zelensky, asíque se equivoca, aunque no quiera, si están colaborando con esos batallones de neonazis. Si es capaz de hacer esto delante del parlamento griego ¿Que barbaridades no permitirá hacer cuando no haya nadie delante que lo pueda controlar? Ahora es bueno llevar a neonazis a que te represente.....se está defendiendo a quien como ejemplo de su imágen para representarlo en un parlamento a quien te lleva es a un neonazi. A seguir justificando y tapando la realidad.


*Varoufakis denuncia el abuso de Zelenskiy ante el parlamento griego: «Estamos con Ucrania, no con el batallón neonazi Azov»*

Zelenskiy ha aprovechado su intervención en el Parlamento griego para aparecer acompañado de miembros del batallón Azov, por lo que ha habido representantes parlamentarios que han abandonado la sesión

El que fuera ministro de Economía griego, referente de la izquierda europea, ha hablado claro en sus redes sociales para denunciar lo que considera un abuso por parte del presidente ucraniano, *Zelenskiy*.

Señala *Varoufakis* que el «presidente *Zelenski* acaba de abusar de la invitación del Parlamento griego al compartir su plataforma de miembros del batallón neonazi Azov, socabando así la heroica resistencia del pueblo ucraniano a la invasión criminal de Putin. Estamos con Ucrania, no con el batallón neonazi de Azov».

A continuación, Varoufakis ha continuado interactuando y señalando que «nuestro Parlamento no invitó a un Nazi. Invitó al presidente de Ucrania. Fue el presidente de Ucrania quien trajo consigo a los nazis. Y sí, fue el presidente de nuestro Parlamento quien, al no intervenir, no defendió a nuestro Parlamento». 

En otro de sus mensajes, explica que *fue Zelenskiy quien «eligió aparecer junto a un neonazi durante su videoconferencia con nuestro Parlamento. Debe ser condenado por dos motivos: 1. Normalizar el nazismo 2. Apoyar la afirmación de Putin de que la resistencia ucraniana=nazismo*».


----------



## crocodile (7 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los activistas pro-ucranianos de Melitopol están indignados: tras la puesta en marcha de un proceso de introducción de programas educativos rusos en los centros de enseñanza, las autoridades locales han comenzado a trabajar activamente con las escuelas primarias y preescolares.
> 
> Según los informes de los partidarios de las autoridades de Kiev, los directores prorrusos organizan clases en las que los niños dibujan lazos de San Jorge y mensajes a los militares rusos. Al parecer, también se ha puesto en marcha el proceso de formación de estructuras Yunarmiya en las escuelas.
> 
> ...



Que se jodan los ukronazis, ojalá Rusia se quede.


----------



## Malevich (7 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Alemania no tiene ni unos años para renunciar a los recursos de Rusia
> 
> El gobierno alemán ha anunciado que con un máximo "esfuerzo nacional" podrán rechazar el carbón de Rusia para el otoño, el petróleo - para finales de 2022, y el gas - para el verano de 2024. Salvo que el Ministerio de Economía no parece haber tenido en cuenta que para entonces simplemente no quedará nadie en Alemania que renuncie a los recursos energéticos.
> 
> ...



El SPD es una de las instituciones más siniestras de la historia de Europa.
Y ya unido a liberales y verdes qué más quieres.


----------



## LIRDISM (7 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Como vas a dañar un tanque con calibre de 30 mm. El incendio es solamente la carga reactiva.


----------



## Salamandra (7 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Con los mercenarios a largo siempre hay problemas por dinero...aún saquearan ciudades ukras y estos pedirán ayuda a Rusia.



Ya, Ya, pero si los rusos pegan duro hay menos ganas. Quizás unos cuantos prefieran tomarse un descanso y si además tu dinero en el panorama internacional vale menos pues menos producto.

Aunque no sé por qué pienso que en esta guerra la carne comprada como que no era abundante pasados los primeros momentos.


----------



## manalons (7 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Valiente criminal hijo de perra, a este le están dando el doble de millones que al resto de perros de la U.E
> Solo al payaso Ukronazi le han dado cientos de millones. A esta rata le habrán dado otro tanto.



Tranquilo, en breve pedirán pan para Ucrania. Los morteros no se comen y su economía está desapareciendo a marchas forzadas.


----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2022)

El puesto de control número 29 de la carretera de Bakhmut es nuestro. La cresta se rompe en una dirección hacia Lisichansk...

Ver más fotos en la RIA

t.me/boris_rozhin/40563


----------



## otroyomismo (7 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Cinco artilleros ucranianos hechos prisioneros ayer por exploradores del 20º Ejército. Los hombres fueron sacados directamente de sus puestos, todos de las regiones de Chernihiv y Zhytomyr, que se dice que fueron movilizados hace un mes.
> 
> t.me/vysokygovorit/7224
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1016671



buff. Si Gustavo II Adolfo viera la afoto se revolveria en su tumba


----------



## Nico (7 Abr 2022)

Ultimate dijo:


> Los alimentos, el combustible y las municiones para las armas son fundamentales para que un ejército siga siendo una fuerza de combate viable en el campo. Este es otro perro que no escucho ladrar. No hemos visto evidencia de que Ucrania haya podido reabastecer al ejército empantanado y en peligro de ser rodeado por los rusos. Si los ucranianos pueden lograr un milagro de reabastecimiento, entonces podrían tener la oportunidad de retrasar o incluso derrotar la intención de Rusia de asegurar la región.



Bueno!, por fin una nota coherente.

Napoleón decía que un Ejército es un gusano que se desplaza sobre 100.000 estómagos. Era un genio de la logística y sabía de lo que hablaba.

Los 100.000 soldados ucranianos en el Donbass, por grandes que sean sus depósitos, están comiendo *100 toneladas DIARIAS de comida* y tal vez *el doble o triple en municiones de todo tipo*.

Aún manteniendo un pequeño abastecimiento, cada día que pasa es un día menos de provisiones y stocks.

Y recuerden que no sólo están las tropas, hay unos cuantos cientos de miles (o algunos millones) de ucranianos en la zona que también tienen que comer.

Y eso teniendo en cuenta la generosidad rusa, que *no les ha cortado ni la electricidad, el gas, internet o el agua*... que si entran en una fase de "maldad" para pelear la guerra, decenas de ciudades quedarían a oscuras con todo lo que eso implica.

Así que, la supuesta "pasividad" rusa, en realidad es *un juego de logística*... gasta tu munición, comida y combustible, que yo mientras tanto voy acumulando tropas y preparándome para atacar cuando ya no tengas ni ganas de seguir peleando.


----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2022)

*Situación en Mariupol a las 18:00 horas del 7 de abril de 2022*

▪ En la orilla derecha, se estrecha el anillo de cerco alrededor de las unidades de las AFU bloqueadas en torno a un parque del distrito de Primorsky.

▪ En la orilla izquierda, las fuerzas aliadas han liberado casi por completo todas las zonas residenciales del distrito de la orilla izquierda. La zona industrial al norte de la calle Taganrog sigue parcialmente bajo el control de las formaciones armadas ucranianas.

▪ En Azovstal se están produciendo enfrentamientos con unidades bloqueadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y combatientes de Azov. La artillería y la aviación aliadas están llevando a cabo ataques intensivos contra las posiciones de los militantes en el territorio de la planta.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40574


----------



## El_Suave (7 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Negativo
> 
> Lo que es más fácil es el huir si.
> 
> ...



Respecto a lo último que has puesto sobre el inevitable estallido social eres muy optimista. Todo lo tienen previsto, y ese estallido social que saben inevitable lo canalizaran hacia la extrema derecha, para eso la han puesto en valor en los últimos años.

Por supuesto con la inestimable colaboración de una pseudo-izquierda de "hacemos cositas muy chulas".

Edito el mensaje porque al final tú mismo lo dices:

"pinta a que quieren cargarse el estado de bienestar".


----------



## cryfar74 (7 Abr 2022)

Podrían relacionarse los intentos de rescate fallidos a los sitiados de Mariupol con otros a miles de kilómetros de distancia? En el pasado si hubo relación con hechos similares....

Helicopter crash that killed an Army pilot was 'not an accident': report


----------



## fulcrum29smt (7 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Yo no lo veo tan claro. Eso tiene pinta de misil. Así, a bote pronto, los únicos lanzacohetes que he encontrado en fragatas lanzamisiles rusas son los lanzacohetes antisubmarinos y antitorpedos, las que llevan.
> 
> @fulcrum29smt
> 
> ¿Hay fragatas lanzamisiles rusas con lanza*cohetes* que se puedan disparar en vertical?



No veo el lanzamiento al que te refieres, pero si te refieres MRLS normales y corrientes. Si es eso, si las tienen, hay algunas que montan unos tubos para Grad como la clase 21630 Buyan.














Si te refieres a misiles por supuesto que tienen misiles que se lanzan desde silos (lanzamiento vertical) desde hace muchísimos años.


----------



## coscorron (7 Abr 2022)

manalons dijo:


> Y además dejamos de respirar



Y luego decimo ... Putín, toma esta!!!!


----------



## Remequilox (7 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Fíjese, tengo la sensación extraña de que Rusia está perdiendo la guerra militar y ganando la económica... justo lo contrario de lo que pensaba iba a pasar... Bueno, para ser más exacto, que en el campo de batalla se está batiendo mal y en el económico bien...



Obvio.
El frente militar, iban, y están tan sobrados, que pueden equivocarse cuatro veces, y solo con que acierten a la quinta, arrasan en poco tiempo. Y los errores están siendo mínimos y medidos (aunque tampoco los aciertos, que los hay, son tan espectaculares). El frente militar NO es problema. 
El frente económico ya es otra cosa. Hay muy buenos fundamentos, preparación intensa desde hace años, pero.... Es un frente donde NO puedes perder. Perder una vez es perder la guerra.

Así que el diseño es lógico, coherente e inteligente. Toda la inteligencia e innovación, en defender el frente económico, y ya según acontecimientos, y cuando se pueda, se resolverá el frente militar.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)

Han transcurrido 42 días desde que comenzó la invasión rusa de Ucrania. Hoy examine el cambio de Rusia en el énfasis hacia el este y analizé cómo podría ser su campaña. Mañana seguiré esto con las opciones de Ucrania para responder. 1/25 (Image - @IAPonomarenko)
A finales de marzo, los rusos anunciaron una reorientación de su operación militar especial en Ucrania. En reuniones informativas separadas, el General General de la División Konashenkov y el coronel general Rudskoy del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.84)][/COLOR]​Independientemente de este doble pico, la realidad es que Rusia fue derrotada en el norte. Se pensó y se peleaba por Ucrania. Es la derrota militar rusa más importante desde el Afganistán.
Por lo tanto, han vuelto a reiniciar su teoría de la victoria para su guerra. Como escribí a mediados de marzo, ya era evidente que Rusia necesitaba encontrar una nueva vía hacia el éxito. El este (y el sur en menor medida) puede proporcionarlo.

*Putin necesita una teoría revisada de la victoria que excluya la captura de Kiev*El seguimiento de Kiev está probablemente más allá de las fuerzas rusas. Putin puede tener que cambiar los puestos de gol en Ucrania.https://www.smh.com.au/national/putin-needs-a-revised-theory-of-victory-that-excludes-the-capture-of-kyiv-20220317-p5a5j3.html
Los rusos han redescubierto la importancia de combinar las aspiraciones con los medios de estrategia en las últimas seis semanas. Su fracaso en el #ukraine significa que ahora tienen que ser brutalmente realistas sobre lo que podrían lograr militarimente.
En la actualidad han adoptado una estrategia orientada al este, pero que sigue estando alerta sobre las oportunidades en el sur y en otras partes de Ucrania. Otro avance en el norte es muy poco probable.
Con este énfasis en el frente oriental ahora, hay dos opciones principales que los rusos tienen que poner en marcha sus objetivos estratégicos. Se trata de opciones construidas en torno a los envoltorios operativos profundos o superficiales.​8/25 La opción 1 es una gran opción ‘ir un doble doble de las fuerzas ucranianas en el este. Esto vería a los rusos tratar de avanzar en la ciudad de Dnipro desde el noreste y desde el sur. Al mismo tiempo, tendrían que avanzar desde el este en Luhansk & Donetsk.​Estas operaciones de los militares rusos y sus proximidades buscarían principalmente el control territorial de los Oblastas de Donetsk y Luhansk. También trataría de poner a las fuerzas ucranianas en el este mientras los rusos intentan su profundo envoltorio para rodear y destruirlos.
Los otros elementos de esta opción son la seguridad de Mariupol, que es una desviación de las fuerzas de combate y la artillería, y el paso continuo de las fuerzas aéreas y las operaciones de huelga de largo alcance.
El objetivo final de ello sería incautar todo el territorio ucraniano al este de Dnipro y destruir las fuerzas ucranianas en el este. Esta sería una victoria militar y política significativa para los rusos.
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.84)][/COLOR]​Sin embargo, sería una empresa importante. Dnipro se encuentra a 430 km al oeste de la frontera rusa. Se necesitaría una mejora significativa en la logística rusa para apoyar un avance en múltiples ejes a lo largo de esa distancia. Y mucho mejor el mando unificado de las fuerzas terrestres y del aire.
Y a pesar de todo lo que los rusos han lanzado a los ucranianos en el este, aún no han tomado estos dos territorios.
La opción 2 es un enfoque minimalista que vería un doble doble de las fuerzas ucranianas. Esto vería una campaña similar en la que los rusos se colocarían a los ucranianos en el este por ataques en Donetsk y Luhansk.​De manera coherente, los avances en los ejes del sur y el noreste tendrían como objetivo conectarse cerca de Slovyansk. Esto daría a los rusos el control del territorio al este de la línea desde Izyum hasta Mariupol. No tan sustancial como el desarrollo más profundo, pero todavía es un éxito.
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.84)]​[/COLOR]
El objetivo final de este objetivo sería finalmente aprovechar todos los Oblastas de Donetsk y Luhansk, una tarea incompleta desde 2014. También se pretende reducir significativamente la fortaleza del Ejército ucraniano, que despliega algunas de sus mejores fuerzas en esta región.
En ambas opciones, los rusos probablemente también tratarán de retener el terreno que han conservado en el sur. Proporciona una región de amortiguación defensible para su territorio incautado en Crimea, niega a Ucrania el uso de la mayoría de sus puertos y conecta Crimea por tierra con Rusia.
18/25 Así que si los rusos pueden lograr con éxito el enfoque minimalista en el este, y defender su territorio incautado en el sur, podría ser suficiente para satisfacer la actual teoría de la victoria de Putin para su operación militar especial.
Sin embargo, quedan muchos desafíos. Los rusos necesitan encontrar más soldados y reenformarse. Construir equipos de armas combinados de equipo de armas competentes y bien dirigidos lleva tiempo. Teniendo en cuenta los informes sobre el uso de cadetes de la Escuela de Mando Militar Superior de Moscú, este proceso no va bien.
En segundo lugar, los rusos deben ser capaces de mover físicamente sus fuerzas del norte a su frente oriental. Debido a que los rusos están operando en líneas exteriores, esto significa que se requieren viajes de cientos de kilómetros en carretera o ferrocarril. Esto lleva tiempo.
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.84)][/COLOR]​El próximo reto es la logística. Si bien las fuerzas del este pueden utilizar depósitos rusos, estarán operando en líneas de comunicación ampliadas dentro de Ucrania. Su escasez de tropas significa que es probable que tengan (de nuevo) problemas con la seguridad de la zona trasera.
Por último, los rusos necesitan un marco de mando más unificado. Hasta la fecha, ha sido un esfuerzo de los generales de Rusia. Necesitarán ser capaces de coordinar las operaciones terrestres a gran escala en múltiples ejes e integrar las operaciones de tierra aérea, para que tengan éxito en el este.
Sin embargo, los rusos aún no han demostrado la competencia táctica para emprender avances de esta duración y dificultad. Y probablemente es un dado que, aunque los rusos ganaran el control del este de Ucrania, se enfrentarían a una insurgencia ucraniana viciosa y bien dirigida.
24/25 Pero el teatro oriental es la zona de peligro clave para el alto mando ucraniano. Si las fuerzas rusas hacen un avance en los brazos norte o sur de su envoltorio, o incluso en Donetsk / Luhansk, podríamos ver un cambio significativo en el impulso de la guerra.
Por lo tanto, debemos esperar que los ucranianos lucren duro para mantener el este de su país. Los rusos, después de su derrota en el norte, lucharán duro por una victoria. Esta será una amarga campaña de attritión. Mañana, Ucrania es la opción para defender el este de Ucrania. Fin​


----------



## crocodile (7 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Este y el yago se lo han montado bien para vivir del cuento haciendo como que saben algo y son dos pintamonas propagandistas a los que les preparan lo que decir.
> 
> Tomarles en serio es demostrar ignoranciay ser fácil de engañar.



Al Yago deje de seguirle porque se ve que le han subido la asignación los otanicos y esta en modo propagandista total.


----------



## amcxxl (7 Abr 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Como vas a dañar un tanque con calibre de 30 mm. El incendio es solamente la carga reactiva.



no pierdas el tiempo con un retarded, mejor dejale que tenga esa ilusion


----------



## Nico (7 Abr 2022)

El que avisa no es traidor... vayan preparando sus euros en depósito que ahí viene Lagarde con su bolsita.


----------



## apocalippsis (7 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Es de ayer, pero por lo que sea está en la BBC hoy.
> 
> _"Hemos visto que China no está dispuesta a condenar la agresión de Rusia... eso hace que sea aún más importante que estemos juntos"
> 
> ...



Ahi teneis a estos mierdas buscando follon en el quinto coño, los rusos, los chinos , los moros, pero bueno todo llega a su fin ................


----------



## ZARGON (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Bishop (7 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> No veo el lanzamiento al que te refiereso, pero si te refieres MRLS normales y corrientes. Si es eso, si las tienen, hay algunas que montan unos tubos para Grad como la clase 21630 Buyan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El lanzamiento que estábamos comentando es este:



Billy Ray dijo:


> Vaya, parece que a Putin le quedan misiles...



En mi opinión, por la trayectoria que siguen, son misiles. No cohetes.


----------



## Malevich (7 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Han Sodomizado a PERRO SÁNCHEZ sin condón.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y Vox se abstiene.
Apoyar a Marruecos va en el paquete de ser sionista y atlantista. Su postura con el Sáhara es vergonzante y vergonzosa. 
Patriotas de pastel.


----------



## piru (7 Abr 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Estamos como cencerros.
> 
> De hoy.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1016604



Pero no aclaran de qué lado.


----------



## Renegato (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2022)

Noticias de la Guerra Fría.

1. El Senado estadounidense vota para rechazar las importaciones de energía de Rusia.
2. Estados Unidos ha suprimido el trato comercial favorable a Rusia y Bielorrusia.
3. Estados Unidos pone fin a la cooperación con Rusia en materia de ciberseguridad.
4. El Pentágono informa de que no han podido contactar con el Ministerio de Defensa ruso desde febrero. Nadie coge el teléfono.
5. La UE no podrá renunciar al carbón ruso al menos hasta agosto.
6. El Parlamento Europeo recomienda abandonar las exportaciones de energía de Rusia.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40575


----------



## dabuti (7 Abr 2022)

El Observatorio Sirio para los Derechos Humanos informa de que Rusia ha elaborado listas de 40.000 combatientes del ejército sirio y de las milicias aliadas listos para ser desplegados en Ucrania.









Mercenarios sirios en Ucrania como muestra de gratitud a Putin


El Observatorio Sirio para los Derechos Humanos informa de que Rusia ha elaborado listas de 40.000 combatientes del ejército sirio y de las milicias aliadas listos para ser desplegados en Ucrania




www.infolibre.es


----------



## Peineto (7 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


>



Eres muy malvado.


----------



## LIRDISM (7 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> no pierdas el tiempo con un retarded, mejor dejale que tenga esa ilusion



Solo podría el Gau-8 del A-10, a tanques medios un blindaje antiguo pero porque tiene 7 tubos y aumenta la cantidad de balas y tiene uranio empobrecido que es pesadísimo. Pero el del ifv tiene sus limitaciones y dispara en ráfagas cortas y los que tienen Vulcan, y dispara a gran velocidad son de 20 mm.


----------



## Expected (7 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Parafraseando:
> 
> "Os dieron a elegir en entre el honor o el dinero, elegisteis el dinero ahora no tendréis honor, ni dinero y de paso ni ahorros"



Los ahorros para empezar ya nos han quitado cerca del 20%. Que levante la mano el que puede ir todavía a comer en Madrid o en Barcelona con un ticket restaurante sin poner más dinero de su bolsillo. Y hablo de restaurantes modestos (incluso de Mac Donald's). El honor es evidente que tampoco tenemos y nuestros gobernantes menos. Y el dinero..m.pues en cuanto las empresas empiecen a cerrar y el paro a subir como la espuma...tampoco.


----------



## Mabuse (7 Abr 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Estamos como cencerros.
> 
> De hoy.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1016604



El sí es el programa de autocorrección, el no los votos reales. Espero.


----------



## Mabuse (7 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> El Observatorio Sirio para los Derechos Humanos informa de que Rusia ha elaborado listas de 40.000 combatientes del ejército sirio y de las milicias aliadas listos para ser desplegados en Ucrania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Pero ese caradura sigue insistiendo? ¿Y los medios le siguen haciendo caso?


----------



## Hermericus (7 Abr 2022)

Si, pero los USA se estan haciendo de oro.


----------



## Pinovski (7 Abr 2022)

Prensa finlandesa: "Finlandia se unirá a la OTAN en verano." Le crecen los enanos a Putin, cuando queria alejar a la OTAN de sus fronteras...


https://www.iltalehti.fi/politiikka/a/865bf723-4d71-40a6-8f9d-6ceadb8ce405 meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: Queria guerra en Ucrania para alejar a la OTAN de sus fronteras... y esta logrando lo contrario... Jugada maestra de Putin ¿Se atrevera a volver a intentar invadir Finlandia...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Argentium (7 Abr 2022)

Mario Draghi ante la pregunta de los periodistas sobre la posible suspensión de la compras de gas y petrolero rusos:
_"Si no somos capaces de soportar un poco de calor en verano a cambio de la retirada de las tropas rusas de Ucrania no seremos capaces de nada"_


----------



## juanmanuel (7 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Fíjese, tengo la sensación extraña de que Rusia está perdiendo la guerra militar y ganando la económica... justo lo contrario de lo que pensaba iba a pasar... Bueno, para ser más exacto, que en el campo de batalla se está batiendo mal y en el económico bien...



No creo que sea asi.
Rusia le demostro a la OTAN que puede llegar rapido a Kiev. Fijo ahi una cantidad importante de tropas ucranianas a la defensiva, tropas que no pueden salir porque dejarian desguarnecida a la capital, tropas que ahora, ademas, tienen que cubrir un territorio mucho mayor porque llega hasta la frontera bielorusa, tropas y recursos.
Todas esas tropas y recursos tienen que estar en el norte para impedir un avance ruso. Paradas, a la espectativa, no se sabe por cuanto tiempo, en cuanto en el sur se concentra la verdadera guerra. Rusia por otro lado solo necesita dejar algunos miles de tropas descansando en Bielorusia, sin desgaste y ver donde las usa.
Si Ucrania traslada tropas al sur, pues se ataca la capital, si las deja para proteger la capital, pues se usan en el sur.
La estrategia de la OTAN fue equivocada, porque calcularon que Rusia iba a intentar una guerra rapida de bajo costo, para liberar Donestsk y Lugansk.
Ahora la Otan esta aplicando el mismo principio que USA en Siria; armamento y mercenarios para desgastar al oponente.
No da resultado en Siria porque la carga de la guerra es de la propia Siria que lucha por la supervivencia.
Tampoco va a dar resultado en Ucrania porque la carga de la guerra de larga duracion va a ser llevada por los rusos de "Novorusia", tambien luchando por la supervivencia.
Tambien tiene cierta logica el ingreso de Finlandia a la OTAN, aunque sea un razonamiento erroneo.
Suponen que su ingreso los va a transformar en intocables, porque Rusia va por la desnazificacion total de Europa y necesitan protegerse.
Que implica la desnazificacion? Simple
Primero Ucrania, despues los balticos, despues la peninsula escandinava, por lo menos todo el norte.
En cuanto tiempo? Posiblemente en algunas decadas o tal vez un siglo. Depende de la evolucion del mundo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Abr 2022)

el criminal de Draghi: "¿Preferís paz o aire acondicionado?"


----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2022)

EXCLUSIVA

Hemos preparado para ustedes otra tanda de fotos de Mariupol. Ahora desde el territorio de Azovstal.

Desmontando:

1 - equipamiento en los refugios
2 - barricadas en la entrada
3 - cráteres de proyectil
4 - punto de disparo fortificado
5 - barcos civiles en el muro

Gracias por los materiales que envían a nuestro bot

@Z_TV_bot

t.me/boris_rozhin/40577


----------



## midelburgo (7 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Mientras tanto, al personal del SPN de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas tampoco le importa qué armas incautar a los nacionalistas que huyen: ofensivas o defensivas. La foto muestra otro lote de sistemas de defensa antiaérea portátiles NLAW y Stinger incautados en dirección a Izyum, girando suavemente hacia Slavyanskoye.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/40558
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1016678



A ver cuando empiezan a aparecer en Wallapop. Lo del parche con la Z va a ser como los muñecos del juego del calamar.


----------



## Peineto (7 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> ¿Alguna idea? ¿Quieres decir sin bombardear nada?



De entrada el chupatintas de Draghi tendría que estar en Israel, como buen ciudadano de allí que es. De salida nadie lo ha COLOCADO en el puesto que ocupa, sino el Soviet italiano. Esto de Europa es un puto cachondeo.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (7 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Jajajaja, esta mujer era nazi hasta la invasión de Pol Put.



lo de siria ya pasó ea ea aqui se viene lloradito Mucho tiempo sin decir nada aqui, tan mal van las cosas en Ukrania? Animo!


----------



## Lma0Zedong (7 Abr 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Un cuñado propagandista de la revista ejercitos, que su maxima información es seguir a gente en twiter.



 Pasen y vean lo que es el cuñadismo:


----------



## Seronoser (7 Abr 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Lo que los palanganeros del Kremlin no parecéis entender en este hilo es que los europeos, más tras los crímenes atroces de las tropas del cerdito de Moscú en Mariupol o Bucha, están dispuestos a rebajar sus estándares de vida o a poner la calefacción más baja con tal de aplastar económicamente como a una cucaracha al khanato, que tiene una economía de mierda basada en vendernos gasofa y butano no muy distinta a la iraquí y es totalmente dependiente de Occidente, que tiene 15 veces su PIB.
> 
> Rusia no sólo está perdiendo la guerra a nivel militar, también va a perder la guerra económica.



Venga, ahora respira profundo, y lo vuelves a escribir sin tantas lágrimas.
Joder, no se te entiende una mierda  

Otro forero 2020 rebotado de forocoches, que ha construido una frase sin puntos, con casi 100 palabras.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (7 Abr 2022)

¿Pero no iban los rusos a desnazificar Ucrania?


----------



## amcxxl (7 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> El Observatorio Sirio para los Derechos Humanos....



çç

un agente del MI6 que vive y trabaja en Inglaterra....

en realidad ese "observatorio" no es mas que un par de cuentas de Facebook Twitter etc...


----------



## Peineto (7 Abr 2022)

Aonyoigo dijo:


> Una cosa es que hayan sido los rusos otra cosa que nos la sude por l’os ukros es una guerra joder que queréis que pase
> Y Putin mintiendo y diciendo chorradas es patético
> Que puto asco joder Nato debería mandar tres nikés y exterminar todo el traicionero pueblo eslavo
> Occidente debería dar un puñetazo en la mesa aliarse con naciones fuertes y nacionalistas como Hungría y turkia y mandar al carajo a esta panda de felones, zèlenski Putin pelea de gallitos sin espolon
> Si tiene huevos el cara polla de Putin que borre del mapa Kiev de una vez para que nato entre de una maldita vez, y exterminen a todos los putos rusos por fin




Con este oligofrénico ya tengo 994 en la prevención.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (7 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Escribe un camarada de Mariupol: Este es, por cierto, el centro más céntrico. Metro (el único de la ciudad). ¿Puedes ver el coche? Esa es la entrada bajo el suelo.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/40546
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1016616



Es que el personal se piensa que Mariupol es como Albacete, Cuenca, Soria o Gandía.
Y Mariupol sería la séptima ciudad española por población, a la altura de Málaga.


----------



## Aurkitu (7 Abr 2022)

Eso si que sería un pasteleo histórico con Turquía, que creo esta haciendo caja enviando drones a Ucrania. Con Cerdogan ya sabes a lo que te expones y lo que vale su palabra, pan para hoy hambre para mañana. No es hora de hacer lo mismo que en el 2015.


----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2022)

Un Land Rover Defender blindado entregado por los británicos a la Volkssturm de Zhitomir.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40583


----------



## Seronoser (7 Abr 2022)

Lagarde, Licenciada en Derecho


----------



## porconsiguiente (7 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> El Observatorio Sirio para los Derechos Humanos informa de que Rusia ha elaborado listas de 40.000 combatientes del ejército sirio y de las milicias aliadas listos para ser desplegados en Ucrania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entiendo que a estos sirios no les van a exigir que sean blanditos, después de haber recibido mucha mierda americanaen su país. 
Imagino que llegarán con patente de corso.


----------



## rejon (7 Abr 2022)

Stoltenberg: La OTAN intensificará el apoyo a Ucrania, como se esperaba en la 'gran batalla' en Donbass.

El secretario general Jens Stoltenberg dijo que los miembros de la OTAN están listos para proporcionar más equipos a Ucrania y se dan cuenta de la urgencia de tales entregas.


----------



## Argentium (7 Abr 2022)

*El Senado estadounidense respalda por unanimidad la ley que prohíbe las importaciones de petróleo de Rusia; se espera que la cámara de representantes la apruebe más tarde el jueves*
17:41 || 07/04/2022


----------



## Seronoser (7 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Sobre la posible entrada de Finlandia en la OTAN
> 
> Pekka Haavisto no confirmó la existencia de un plan claro para solicitar el ingreso en la primera quincena de mayo. En la cumbre de Bruselas de hoy, el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Finlandia dijo que varios países de la OTAN han ofrecido garantías de seguridad para el período entre la presentación de una solicitud y la adhesión real a la alianza. El titular de la Cancillería les agradeció cortésmente y resaltó que la discusión aún está lejos de la etapa en que se tome (o no se tome) una decisión correspondiente.
> 
> ...



Es todo ruido.
Como siempre.


----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2022)

Mariupol. El gallo fue golpeado en el costado. Había todo tipo de basura por ahí y un buen libro para principiantes en la liquidación con minas.

t.me/SergeyKolyasnikov/29150


----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Abr 2022)

Situación en Mariupol a las 18.00 horas del 7 de abril de 2022

▪ En la margen derecha, el cerco alrededor de las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania alrededor del parque en el distrito de Primorsky, se está reduciendo.

▪ En la margen izquierda, las fuerzas aliadas liberaron casi por completo todas las áreas residenciales del distrito de la margen izquierda. Bajo el control de las formaciones armadas ucranianas permanece parcialmente la zona industrial al norte de la calle Taganrogskaya.

▪ En Azovstal, hay enfrentamientos con unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y militantes de Azov. La artillería y la aviación de las Fuerzas Aliadas infligen ataques intensivos en las posiciones de los militantes en el territorio de la planta.

Mapa en alta resolución

#mapa #Mariupol #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Y Vox se abstiene.
> Apoyar a Marruecos va en el paquete de ser sionista y atlantista. Su postura con el Sáhara es vergonzante y vergonzosa.
> Patriotas de pastel.



VOX es YUNQUE y Yunque es una Black Op.


----------



## ZARGON (7 Abr 2022)

Victoria Nuland crea el gobierno posgolpe de 2014. Se filtra una discusión sobre quién será el presidente, el primer ministro, los ministros del gabinete y más 
Evidencia contundente de que Ucrania no era un país soberano cuando Rusia intervino. Está bajo ocupación estadounidense a través de la CIA y el FMI.


----------



## rejon (7 Abr 2022)

Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores Dmytro Kuleba en la sede de la OTAN:

"Cuantas más armas obtengamos, y cuanto antes lleguen a Ucrania, más vidas humanas se salvarán. Más ciudades y pueblos no serán destruidos. Y no habrá más Buchas".


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (7 Abr 2022)

El batallón Azov al que algunos daban por desaparecido sigue golpeando duro y pesado a los rukis.

La descripción del vídeo dice que es Mariupol, pero esos chalets y casas terreras no parece desde luego que sea en esa urbe industrial, como mucho puede que sea en el entorno de la urbe.

Por otro lado esos proyectiles con trácer que golpean a los vehículos ruskis no parecen que sean del arma principal de un BTR-82 de 30 mm como sugiere el vídeo sino, algo bastante más grande, pero por otro lado algo más grande de 30 mm es complicado dispararlo con esa cadencia de tiro tan rápida.


----------



## Bartleby (7 Abr 2022)

Se aproximan tiempos de conflicto entre el bloque atlantista y Asia. Europa actúa como una colonia de EEUU, único líder de la OTAN y EEUU aprovechándose de ello logra su primera victoria, en detrimento de Europa que es la que más pierde, evitando una unión euroasiática.


----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Abr 2022)

Sistema de misiles antiaéreos S-300 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue destruido en la región de Kurakhovo

@anna_news @akimapachev @diza_donbass


----------



## xFuckoffx (7 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Y Vox se abstiene.
> Apoyar a Marruecos va en el paquete de ser sionista y atlantista. Su postura con el Sáhara es vergonzante y vergonzosa.
> Patriotas de pastel.



VOX quitándose las caretas un día si, otro también... Patriotas de Pastel??? nunca han sido patriotas salvo de su dinero y del gran capital financiero... son Sionistas acérrimos, entran en esta ecuación Marruecos-EEUU-Israel.


----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Abr 2022)

El puesto de control 29 en la carretera de Bakhmut es nuestro. La cresta se rompe en una de las direcciones a Lisichansk...

Vea más fotos en RIA @rian_ru y @nezhurk


----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2022)

La Asamblea General de la ONU votó la expulsión de Rusia del CDH.

Resultados de la votación:
Sí: 93
En contra: 24
Abstención: 58

La Asamblea General de la ONU suspende la participación de Rusia en el Consejo de Derechos Humanos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40589


----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Abr 2022)

Cinco artilleros ucranianos hechos prisioneros ayer por exploradores del 20º Ejército de Armas Combinadas. Llevaron a los muchachos directamente a las posiciones, todos de las regiones de Chernihiv y Zhytomyr, dicen que fueron movilizados hace un mes.


----------



## xFuckoffx (7 Abr 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> El sí es el programa de autocorrección, el no los votos reales. Espero.



Pero alguien se cree estas encuestas??? jajajaj


----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Abr 2022)

Unidades del NM de la LPR están luchando con los militantes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en las afueras del pueblo de Novotoshkovskoye. Así lo informan fuentes ucranianas.

@anna_news @akimapachev @diza_donbass


----------



## Mabuse (7 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Mario Draghi ante la pregunta de los periodistas sobre la posible suspensión de la compras de gas y petrolero rusos:
> _"Si no somos capaces de soportar un poco de calor en verano a cambio de la retirada de las tropas rusas de Ucrania no seremos capaces de nada"_



¿Poco calor? ¿Pero este tío de donde ha salido?






Temperature of a Nuclear Explosion - The Physics Factbook







hypertextbook.com


----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Abr 2022)

Muestras de armas capturadas por las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en la planta de fabricación de instrumentos de Izyum.

Entre los trofeos hay armas occidentales, incluidos Panzerfaust 3 RPG, AT4 y Stinger MANPADS.


----------



## agarcime (7 Abr 2022)

No sé si está 

"Hemos visto que China no está dispuesta a condenar la agresión de Rusia... eso hace que sea aún más importante que estemos juntos".

El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, dice que la OTAN y los socios de Asia y el Pacífico están intensificando la "cooperación práctica y política"
bbc.in/3NUyMIf pic.twitter.com/p131HBRXXt




Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2022)

Un vehículo blindado de transporte de personal ucraniano recuperado en la dirección de Sloviansk.

t.me/sashakots/30942


----------



## pgas (7 Abr 2022)

en el conflicto actual hay una neutralidad de facto de Turquia muy beneficiosa para Rusia y muy embarazosa para la OTAN. Esto se consigue con mucha mano izquierda y relaciones comerciales, energéticas y militares mutuamente beneficiosas, sin riesgo de algunos encontronazos serios como ha pasado en Siria o Libia.

De ahí a que Rusia vaya a alimentar las ambiciones territoriales del sultán con un cambio de cromos en Georgia, hay un largo trecho: primero Artsaj para Armenia es como Kosovo para Serbia, casus belli. Segundo, si Rusia se prestara a enjuagues en Siria perdería el único aliado histórico que le queda en el mediterráneo, se enemistaría al mismo tiempo con Iran, y de paso con Irak (por Mosul). Tercero, al ser Grecia una nación de fe ortodoxa y al mismo tiempo miembro otan, a Rusia le conviene el status actual de tensión en el egeo, a menos que reciba Constantinopla en compensación 

Por último, Turquia no reconoce Crimea como rusa y ha estado abasteciendo a Ucrania de drones y otro armamento, lo que probablemente ha precipitado el conflicto actual. Y seguramente me dejo otras razones


----------



## Seronoser (7 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La Asamblea General de la ONU votó la expulsión de Rusia del CDH.
> 
> Resultados de la votación:
> Sí: 93
> ...



Interesante ver que ARGELIA se ha opuesto.
Igual que COREA DEL NORTE.
China aparte.

Por otro lado, ver que Serbia ha votado a favor...no les deja en buen lugar


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Abr 2022)

Dnipro saturado de refugiados

Censor.net


----------



## xFuckoffx (7 Abr 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> ¿Poco calor? ¿Pero este tío de donde ha salido?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la UE y todos sus "Estados" miembros tienen de dirigentes a auténticos TERRORISTAS.


----------



## Peineto (7 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>




Esto es lo que los encierros y la militarización de estos dos años pasados de dictadura Zanitaria pretendían evitar mediante aquel proceso de domesticación colectivo o, si lo prefieren, de rebaño.


----------



## magufone (7 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Mario Draghi ante la pregunta de los periodistas sobre la posible suspensión de la compras de gas y petrolero rusos:
> _"Si no somos capaces de soportar un poco de calor en verano a cambio de la retirada de las tropas rusas de Ucranianos no seremos capaces de nada"_



Mal, Dragui... Corrijalo por favor:
"Si no SOIS capaces, CHUSMA, de soportar un poco de calor en verano a cambio de la retirada de las tropas rusas de Ucrania no nos SOIS útiles para nosotros"
Asi es mas exacto.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Uno que pasaba... (7 Abr 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Estamos como cencerros.
> 
> De hoy.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1016604



Pues que le tomen nombres y apellidos a los que votan Sí a eso y que los manden al frente. Si es que la gente no puede ser más idiota. Ni viendo vehículos destrozados y cuerpos mutilados son capaces de despertar 2 neuronas. Se siguen pensando que la guerra es un videojuego. Ya verás qué gracia cuando se den cuenta de que no hay respawn.


----------



## xFuckoffx (7 Abr 2022)

Roberto y el FO en Politica Exterior son otros NINIS con una capacidad de análisis menor que una Ameba... ni siquiera han entendido el concepto de Imperialismo de Lenin, cuando acusan a Rusia de Imperialista... bueno realmente no lo ha entendido el "cabeza pensante", porque el resto de su camarilla son zombis al servicio de su amo. En la Guerra de Siria otro tanto de lo mismo, y en cualquier conflicto, ya sea Libia... otros NINIS COMO UNA CATEDRAL como sus amigos POSMODERNOS que tanto critican. Les doy 2 añitos de juego hasta que les revienten la cabeza como mas de una vez le ha pasado a Robertito en el pasado, y no precisamente por gente de derechas. Ya ni le quedan amiguitos de los de antaño, ni podía salir de su casa... eso no lo cuenta. Eso si, negociazo se ha montado como youtuber y como "escritor".


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Abr 2022)

La 122 Brigada contra terrorismo de Odessa recibió trajes de Versace, y jeans de Louis Vuitton y Prada....aduanas se pregunta e investiga si no tienen uniforme militar

No es coña. Antes muerta que sencillaaaa...

Censor.net


----------



## NEKRO (7 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Y Vox se abstiene.
> Apoyar a Marruecos va en el paquete de ser sionista y atlantista. Su postura con el Sáhara es vergonzante y vergonzosa.
> Patriotas de pastel.



VOX ahora mismo tiene en su interior una lucha de poder entre facciones muy importante. Por un lado la facción de Ivan Espinosa y Rocio Monasterio, y por el otro el de Buxade y Ortega.
Hasta hace poco ganaba el grupo atlantista (Ivan-Rocio), pero este cada vez va perdiendo más fuerza en favor del grupo nacionalista. Lo que mucha gente no sabe es que todo lo de la agenda España y la cada vez menos política económica liberal viene por parte de Buxadé.


----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2022)

Según las AFU, 16 grupos de sabotaje rusos fueron detenidos en Kiev durante dos días.
Por una feliz coincidencia, tras la verificación resultó que los 16 "DRG rusos" eran bandas armadas del Volkssturm dedicadas al saqueo y al pillaje. Y eso sólo en dos días. Cuántas bandas de este tipo hay en realidad, cuántas personas han sido asesinadas por ellas, cuántos miembros de estas bandas han sido asesinados (y hechos pasar por DRG rusos), supongo que incluso en Ucrania apenas pueden calcular.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40590


----------



## ZARGON (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## piru (7 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Mirad en que tipo de agujeros se esconden la ratas ucras en LNR
> 
> El ejército de LPR tomó un importante bastión de las tropas ucranianas en el área de la aldea de Novotoshkovsky, abriendo el camino a la gran ciudad de Lisichansk, que permanece bajo el control de Kiev, informa el corresponsal de RIA Novosti.




Esos zulos tiene el problema de que no se puede vivir ahí mucho tiempo. Sólo sirven como defensa si detrás tienes una retaguardia con la que rotar a la tropa que vive ahí acinada, de lo contrario pasan cosas como estas;




La perspectiva de género queda muy bien en los desfiles de la paz, muy sexis las coletitas y los moños debajo de los cascos. Pero tras un mes en un zulo frio, húmedo e infecto, crías ahí unos piojos como centollos. A saber cuanto pesó en la decisión de rendirse de estas, el insufrible picor en la cabeza que no las dejaba ni dormir.


----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Abr 2022)

‼El jefe del Pentágono, L. Austin, dijo que intenta ponerse en contacto con su colega ruso S. Shoigu desde mediados de febrero pero no contesta


----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2022)

Los ucronazis han llegado a Treptow Park en Berlín. La guerra contra los monumentos es lo que mejor hacen los banderistas, el monumento no responderá.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40591


----------



## Alvin Red (7 Abr 2022)

*Off - Topic Para Cinéfilos*



Spoiler: Película Ven y Mira (URSS - 1985)


----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2022)

Es importante entender que esto está ocurriendo a instigación y con la connivencia de las autoridades alemanas, que de este modo se están "deshaciendo de su complejo de culpa nazi". Con la ayuda de los nazis ucranianos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40594


----------



## Peineto (7 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Cazadores de Mitos 2022.
> 
> Suiza ha bloqueado más de 8.000 millones de dólares en depósitos en divisas de bancos rusos, según ha declarado la Secretaría de Estado de Economía del país.
> 
> ...




Mascartllas fuera. Toda la basura a flotar libremente.


----------



## xFuckoffx (7 Abr 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> VOX ahora mismo tiene en su interior una lucha de poder entre facciones muy importante. Por un lado la facción de Ivan Espinosa y Rocio Monasterio, y por el otro el de Buxade y Ortega.
> Hasta hace poco ganaba el grupo atlantista (Ivan-Rocio), pero este cada vez va perdiendo más fuerza en favor del grupo nacionalista. Lo que mucha gente no sabe es que todo lo de la agenda España y la cada vez menos política económica liberal viene por parte de Buxadé.



Esas dos facciones al final son una, y será lo que digan internamente el IBEX35 y exteriormente la OTAN e Israel... no te engañes, que lo que hay ahí es una lucha por el cortijo.


----------



## mazuste (7 Abr 2022)

La "inteligencia" USA dice que su "inteligencia" es una mierda

¿Decir lo qué ya sabemos significará algo?
.


----------



## Octubrista (7 Abr 2022)

pgas dijo:


> en el conflicto actual hay una neutralidad de facto de Turquia muy beneficiosa para Rusia y muy embarazosa para la OTAN. Esto se consigue con mucha mano izquierda y relaciones comerciales, energéticas y militares mutuamente beneficiosas, sin riesgo de algunos encontronazos serios como ha pasado en Siria o Libia.
> ...



No es para irse de la temática del hilo, pero los turcos en temas de negociación con sus empresas te vuelven majara.

Cuando Zelensky acusó y puso nombre a empresas españolas, enseguida me vinieron a la mente empresas turcas que aspiran a llenar esos espacios.


----------



## dabuti (7 Abr 2022)

La Asamblea General de la ONU suspende a Rusia del Consejo de Derechos Humanos


La Asamblea General de las Naciones Unidas ha votado este jueves a favor de suspender a Rusia del Consejo de Derechos Humanos, con sede en Ginebra, a raíz de las denuncias de "violaciones y abusos graves y sistemáticos de los derechos humanos" por parte de las tropas invasoras en Ucrania.




www.eldiario.es


----------



## NEKRO (7 Abr 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> Esas dos facciones al final son una, y será lo que digan internamente el IBEX35 y exteriormente la OTAN e Israel... no te engañes, que lo que hay ahí es una lucha por el cortijo.



Buxade y Abascal tienen atravesados al IBEX, sobre todo a la Botin.


----------



## Antiparticula (7 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Se están viendo muchos vídeos de Rusia repartiendo comida, de prisioneros ukros siendo bien tratados por los rusos, al contrario se ven videos de ukronazis matando y torturando prisioneros rusos, atando a gente a postes, torturando disidentes, la masacre de Bucha fue provocada por el régimen criminal ukronazi y utilizada con el apoyo de USA/OTAN y sus medios de manipulación asesinos para culpar a Rusia, es evidente , una más de esta organización criminal llamada OTAN.



Y lo más asombroso es que los videos de muertes y torturas son jaleados.
Hacia mucho que no pasaba esto en una guerra postmoderna.


----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2022)

Allí nos veremos. Yo soy Ateo.


----------



## xFuckoffx (7 Abr 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Buxade y Abascal tienen atravesados al IBEX, sobre todo a la Botin.



a Buxade se lo quitan rapidito de en medio de una patada o con un fajete de verdes... y Abascal??? por favor... en serio, no te autoengañes.


----------



## Arraki (7 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1016771
> 
> 
> Sistema de misiles antiaéreos S-300 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue destruido en la región de Kurakhovo
> ...



Otros 150 millones


----------



## MiguelLacano (7 Abr 2022)

Les deseo a los rusos más suerte que a nosotros, en la lucha contra los criminales anglos. Recordando a los míos, envío un respetuoso homenaje a los rusos que hoy dan su vida por esa misma lucha. Siempre mear mirando a Inglaterra!


----------



## Aurkitu (7 Abr 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> ¿Pero ese caradura sigue insistiendo? ¿Y los medios le siguen haciendo caso?



Ese es como un testaferro, le pasan las estupideces que tiene que publicar, y listos. Casi como nuestros perrodistas, pero con paga vitalicia.


----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2022)

El jefe del Estado Mayor Conjunto de las Fuerzas Armadas de EE.UU., el general Mark Milley, dijo que el Pentágono ya ha transferido a Kiev 60.000 municiones y 25.000 sistemas portátiles de defensa antiaérea

t.me/boris_rozhin/40596


----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Abr 2022)

⚡Moscú rechaza declaraciones provocativas de Occidente sobre la posibilidad de que Rusia utilice armas nucleares en Ucrania - jefe de la delegación rusa en Viena.


----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2022)

El secretario de Defensa de Estados Unidos, Lloyd Austin, ha confirmado que el Pentágono está proporcionando a las Fuerzas Armadas información de inteligencia para las operaciones de combate en Donbás, incluso en los territorios controlados por la DNR y la LNR antes del inicio de las operaciones especiales rusas el 24 de febrero. @RVvoenkor

t.me/boris_rozhin/40595


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Abr 2022)

Rublo ruso por dólar estadounidense:

22 de febrero: 78

1 de marzo: 105

8 de marzo: 144

15 de marzo: 99

22 de marzo: 98

Ahora: 78

... y ahora: 75 - valor más alto que antes de la invasión


----------



## NEKRO (7 Abr 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> a Buxade se lo quitan rapidito de en medio de una patada o con un fajete de verdes... y Abascal??? por favor... en serio, no te autoengañes.



Vamos a ver, deja de decir bobadas porque Buxadé ahora mismo se esta haciendo la cabeza pensante de VOX, lo repito toda la AGENDA ESPAÑA, es decir toda la política nacional que esta adoptando el partido es suya. Y Abascal es la cara, si alguien intenta quitar de en medio a Abascal ese tarda medio segundo en salir del partido las bases se lo cepillan.


----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2022)

La Asamblea General de la ONU ha suspendido la participación de Rusia en el Consejo de Derechos Humanos de la ONU. Al parecer, 93 países votaron a favor, 24 en contra y otros 58 se abstuvieron. La votación se produjo después de que Rusia fuera acusada de crímenes contra la población civil en la ciudad ucraniana de Bucha.

Se ha señalado abiertamente que Estados Unidos se opone activamente a que Rusia siga participando en el CDH de la ONU. La víspera, la secretaria de prensa de la Casa Blanca, Jen Psaki, dijo que el presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, había dado instrucciones personalmente a la representante permanente Linda Thomas-Greenfield para que expulsara a Rusia.

Como referencia:

En el CDH de la ONU, a diferencia del Consejo de Seguridad, la pertenencia es temporal, hay una rotación permanente de miembros. En 2017-2019, Rusia no participó en absoluto debido a que la candidatura rusa quedó por detrás de Croacia y Hungría en el número de votos recibidos. El actual mandato de Rusia expira en 2023.

Los mismos Estados Unidos se retiraron del CDH en 2018. Donald Trump atribuyó la medida al desacuerdo con las críticas de otros miembros del Consejo a Israel, al que Washington considera un aliado clave en Oriente Medio. En su momento, la representante permanente de Estados Unidos ante la ONU, Nikki Haley, calificó al organismo de "organización hipócrita" y "pozo negro de parcialidad política".

t.me/boris_rozhin/40599


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## dabuti (7 Abr 2022)

Estarían genial ESCUCHAR SUS DECLARACIONES.

NO lo que ALGUIEN dice QUE HA DICHO.


----------



## Mabuse (7 Abr 2022)

No vale editar las afotos para que las uñas parezcan limpias.


----------



## NEKRO (7 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>




Se lo dices a los de novorusia, a los rusinos húngaros, etc.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (7 Abr 2022)

OFICIAL: RUSIA EXPULSADA del Consejo de los derechos humanos de la ONU gracias al voto decisivo de Hungria y Serbia JAJAJAJAJAJAJA


Aún me acuerdo cuando los pro Erdogan como @Decipher me decían que Hungría y Turquía luchaban contra el NwO ya se ve ya en las votaciones jajajajaja ÚTLIMA HORA: La Asamblea General de la ONU aparta a Rusia del Consejo de Derechos Humanos #Rusia #Ucrania #ONU La Asamblea General de la ONU...




www.burbuja.info








JAJAJAJAJAAJAJA


----------



## apocalippsis (7 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> el criminal de Draghi: "¿Preferís paz o aire acondicionado?"



Que buenos bates de beisbol tiene ese hijo de puta, a un anciano le vas a decir que se ahogue en su piso.


----------



## juanmanuel (7 Abr 2022)

Posiblemente, aunque no necesariamente.
El reino de España no va sobrevivir en su forma actual. Posiblemente pierda Cataluña, Pais Vasco, Navarra, Galicia y una buena parte del sur.
Tampoco va a sobrevivir el Reino Unido de Gran Bretaña. Con seguridad van a perder Escocia e Irlanda (la del norte, la del sur la perdieron hace un siglo), no se respecto a Gales aunque parece que hay bastantes galeses que detestan a Inglaterra.
Tampoco va a sobrevivir Italia.
Esos cambios son bastantes evidentes, aunque no se produzcan en el plazo que nosotros podamos observar.
El mayor error del Reino de Castilla fue la herencia de rapiña que dejaron los vikingos por toda Europa. Con gran enfasis en el caracter de ladrones y piratas dejados por la herencia normanda en Gran Bretaña. Los normandos no eran mas que depredadores vikingos.
Si Castilla se hubiera concentrado en crear un verdadero imperio no sufrirria los problemas que la van a reducir a su estado pre conquista de la peninsula.
Para comenzar deberia haberse concentrado en dominar la peninsula completa. O sea eliminar la nobleza portuguesa y donde hubiera resistencia popular eliminar a toda la poblacion lusa, como hicieron en America pero peor, porque es mas importante.
Despues deberia haber usado mercenarios de America, pueblos completamente ajenos a las luchas de poder Europeas para devastar el continente, hasta donde diera, con gran enfasis en el sur de Francia.
Despues usarlos para colonizar el noreste de Africa.
Por ultimo deberia haber transformado el Caribe en un lago Español. Creando una armada que solo se dedicase a proteger esos mares y destruyendo cualquier colonia de cualquier pais europeo desde su fundacion.
Nunca deberia haber desperdiciado recursos tiempo y tropa en la conquista o manutencion de regiones absolutamente sin importancia como Paises Bajos, Napoles, o la lucha desgastante contra el Imperio Otomano, excepto en la proteccion del mediterraneo occidental.
Pero por motivos religiosos o de casas reales, o equivocos varios se gastaron enormes esfuerzos en guerras vacias de contenido.


----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2022)

En la región de Lviv, el alcalde en funciones de una ciudad fue pillado in fraganti intentando vender un autobús entero de ayuda humanitaria de benefactores finlandeses.

Lo vendía a los refugiados del este y centro de Ucrania.

t.me/surf_noise1/10495


----------



## mazuste (7 Abr 2022)

Llegan noticias interesantes (aunque esperadas y con pinzas) desde Mariupol.
Fuentes de Telegram confirman la presencia de cargos de la OTAN en Azovstal.
Informa de que los miembros de la OTAN conectaron con la inteligencia rusa
a través de un canal de radio abierto y pidieron que se les diera la oportunidad
de evacuar a Dnepropetrovsk. En este grupo hay coroneles. El número total 
de militares occidentales es de varias decenas.
t.me/politjoystic/25821


----------



## juanmanuel (7 Abr 2022)

Pazuzu 666 dijo:


> ¡Madrededios! esto tiene que ser un troleo épico, porque me niego a pensar que pueda haber alguien tan rematadamente subnormal.



Igual no lo vamos a ver, asi que para que discutir en el vacio.


----------



## Mabuse (7 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En la región de Lviv, el alcalde en funciones de una ciudad fue pillado in fraganti intentando vender un autobús entero de ayuda humanitaria de benefactores finlandeses.
> 
> Lo vendía a los refugiados del este y centro de Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Ya que no hay cascos azules, alguien tiene que mantener viva la llama del negocio.


----------



## Zhukov (7 Abr 2022)

El puente de pontones sobre el Seversky Donets, en Izyum, vídeo









Ну мы же им 8 лет показывали, что есть и мостоукладчики у нас, и понтоны, и инженерные войска в полной боевой


Ну мы же им 8 лет показывали, что есть и мостоукладчики у нас, и понтоны, и инженерные войска в полной боевой. Нет, начали взрывать мосты зачем-то... Дебилы. Минобороны показало кадры работы понтонной переправы через Северский Донец в районе Изюма Российским войскам удалось продвинуться на...




antimaydan.info





Despachos del frente de Izyum









Старше Эдды


You can view and join @vysokygovorit right away.




t.me





5 Abril

El pueblo de Malaya Kamyshevatka ha sido tomado, y el camino a Barvenkovo está abierto. La ofensiva sobre Dolgonko continúa, después de la captura de la cual, el camino a Slavyansk se abrirá.

Las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas están disparando a Izyumen este momento, las explosiones de municiones en racimo son claramente audibles y el sector privado está cubierto. Hace apenas una hora y media, varios civiles gravemente heridos fueron traídos.


6 Abril 
Hoy, a las 5 de la mañana, unidades del 20.º Ejército de Armas Combinadas (252. ª y 3. ª División de Fusileros Motorizados Vístula) ocuparon la aldea de Brazhkovka ( 20 km al sur de Izyum) por la que se libraron feroces batallas durante varios días. En este momento, las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas están retirando sus fuerzas y preparándose para contraatacar.

7 Abril

Toda la noche, los lanzacohetes enemigos disparaban contra Izyum. El ejército ruso lucha cerca de la aldea de Suligovka, a 2 km al Este Sur Este de Brazhkovka , rompiendo las defensas del enemigo. El área de Suligovka está muy bien fortificada, nuestra artillería trabaja sin parar.

Ayer, nuestra inteligencia tomó cinco prisioneros, justo en las posiciones de la artillería ucraniana. Todo el mundo dice que fueron movilizados hace un mes de las regiones de Zhitomir y Chernihiv.

Una vez más, me referiré a las pérdidas. Alexander Kots tomó una foto en Kamenka con los soldados muertos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Hay 27 cuerpos de soldados ucranianos allí en este momento. No sabemos exactamente cuántos perdieron en las batallas por el pueblo, pero es un hecho que las pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas en nuestro sector del frente son un orden de magnitud mayor.

t.me/sashakots/30930


----------



## Mabuse (7 Abr 2022)

El Gimp es de pobres, yo uso Adobe Follochop CS5000, con licencia renovable cada semana.


----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Llegan noticias interesantes (aunque esperadas y con pinzas) desde Mariupol.
> Fuentes de Telegram confirman la presencia de cargos de la OTAN en Azovstal.
> Informa de que los miembros de la OTAN conectaron con la inteligencia rusa
> a través de un canal de radio abierto y pidieron que se les diera la oportunidad
> ...




Ya les han dicho como pueden salir de allí: Rindiéndose.
Y la OTAN no esta haciendo méritos para recibir un trato de favor.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (7 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Llegan noticias interesantes (aunque esperadas y con pinzas) desde Mariupol.
> Fuentes de Telegram confirman la presencia de cargos de la OTAN en Azovstal.
> Informa de que los miembros de la OTAN conectaron con la inteligencia rusa
> a través de un canal de radio abierto y pidieron que se les diera la oportunidad
> ...


----------



## NEKRO (7 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Como lo de Bucha a la gente le esta oliendo muy raro, y cada vez hay mas y mas personas que dicen que no que no se lo creen, ahora sacamos las llamadas interceptadas haber si esta vez cuela.

Ha sido divertido esta mañana en el bar, salen los de la TV (no recuerdo el canal), diciendo que si la masacre, que si crimenes de guerra, y uno diciendole a otros que ni de coña, que si su vecino estuvo tres días muerto en casa y que cuando entraron era un horror con los bichos, el charco de descomposición, ..., que ni de coña se cree el que un muerto de un mes esta tan bien y con la ropa tan limpita, que se fueran a engañar a su puta madre. Media docena de tios dandole la razón, que ellos tampoco se lo creían.


----------



## Azrael_II (7 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> La Asamblea General de la ONU suspende a Rusia del Consejo de Derechos Humanos
> 
> 
> La Asamblea General de las Naciones Unidas ha votado este jueves a favor de suspender a Rusia del Consejo de Derechos Humanos, con sede en Ginebra, a raíz de las denuncias de "violaciones y abusos graves y sistemáticos de los derechos humanos" por parte de las tropas invasoras en Ucrania.
> ...



Serbia y Hungría votando a favor de la expulsión.

Están totalmente infiltrados?


----------



## filets (7 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> el criminal de Draghi: "¿Preferís paz o aire acondicionado?"



El que instala aire acondicionado en su casa para no usarlo es un parguela


----------



## ProfeInsti (7 Abr 2022)

* Finlandia podría pedir su ingreso en la OTAN pese a la amenaza rusa*


----------



## .Kaikus (7 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Si esos vehiculos entran en Ucrania es porque Rusia quiere, porque una cosa es meter unos javelin y otra meter vehiculos de combate.



Los anglocabrones solo estan esperando unos pocos muertos estadounidenses o britanicos, quieren la guerra !!!.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (7 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La Asamblea General de la ONU ha suspendido la participación de Rusia en el Consejo de Derechos Humanos de la ONU. Al parecer, 93 países votaron a favor, 24 en contra y otros 58 se abstuvieron. La votación se produjo después de que Rusia fuera acusada de crímenes contra la población civil en la ciudad ucraniana de Bucha.
> 
> Se ha señalado abiertamente que Estados Unidos se opone activamente a que Rusia siga participando en el CDH de la ONU. La víspera, la secretaria de prensa de la Casa Blanca, Jen Psaki, dijo que el presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, había dado instrucciones personalmente a la representante permanente Linda Thomas-Greenfield para que expulsara a Rusia.
> 
> ...




Lo que está ocurriendo es la disolución oficial de la ONU ante nuestras narices. Al expulsar a Rusia de hecho están expulsando a los 24 y los 58 que votaron no y se abstuvieron.

Es como si el Director de una orquesta expulsa a la mitad de la orquesta y pretende tocar una sinfonía con los que le quedan o como si el guitarrista de un grupo de rock expulsa al batería, al cantante y al bajista y sigue diciendo que tienen un grupo.


----------



## filets (7 Abr 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Como lo de Bucha a la gente le esta oliendo muy raro, y cada vez hay mas y mas personas que dicen que no que no se lo creen, ahora sacamos las llamadas interceptadas haber si esta vez cuela.
> 
> Ha sido divertido esta mañana en el bar, salen los de la TV (no recuerdo el canal), diciendo que si la masacre, que si crimenes de guerra, y uno diciendole a otros que ni de coña, que si su vecino estuvo tres días muerto en casa y que cuando entraron era un horror con los bichos, el charco de descomposición, ..., que ni de coña se cree el que un muerto de un mes esta tan bien y con la ropa tan limpita, que se fueran a engañar a su puta madre. Media docena de tios dandole la razón, que ellos tampoco se lo creían.


----------



## ProfeInsti (7 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Fuentes de Telegram confirman la presencia de cargos de la OTAN en Azovstal.
> Informa de que los miembros de la OTAN conectaron con la inteligencia rusa
> a través de un canal de radio abierto y pidieron que se les diera la oportunidad
> de evacuar a Dnepropetrovsk.
> t.me/politjoystic/25821



¿También van a atacar Dnepropetrovsk...para qué??


----------



## Salamandra (7 Abr 2022)

[/QUOTE]


juanmanuel dijo:


> Posiblemente, aunque no necesariamente.
> El reino de España no va sobrevivir en su forma actual. Posiblemente pierda Cataluña, Pais Vasco, Navarra, Galicia y una buena parte del sur.
> Tampoco va a sobrevivir el Reino Unido de Gran Bretaña. Con seguridad van a perder Escocia e Irlanda (la del norte, la del sur la perdieron hace un siglo), no se respecto a Gales aunque parece que hay bastantes galeses que detestan a Inglaterra.
> Tampoco va a sobrevivir Italia.
> ...



Para guerrear necesitas una motivación para cristianos e infieles en esa época era la fe.

Las guerras se hacen por economía pero las ideas dan fuerza para defenderla.

Muerto el dinero no sirve para nada. Un refrán: el dinero debiera ser como las patatas, para el año.

Con ese refrán te evitas discordias y guerras porque no merece la pena el esfuerzo a gran escala..salvo hambrunas.


----------



## kabeljau (7 Abr 2022)

URGENTE.






El mensaje urgente de Ignacio Ramonet (Le Monde) sobre la reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU y las aves de "destrucción masiva" - Diario16


Rusia dice tener pruebas de aves migratorias usadas para generar pandemias




diario16.com


----------



## NEKRO (7 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1016873



¿Quién es ese?


----------



## juanmanuel (7 Abr 2022)

Eso de los 2 dias es una patraña occidental para esconder la derrota.
Es como decir que el que se follab a tu mujer mientras estabas trabajando, ademas se tomaba tu cerveza y tu mujer le pagaba los gastos pero "jojo, no la ha dejado preñada, que perdedor!".


----------



## Oso Polar (7 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> cual crees que será la divisa refugio ante la inflación presente y futura? el franco suizo? o las hay mejores?



Bitcoin!


----------



## arriondas (7 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Lo que está ocurriendo es la disolución oficial de la ONU ante nuestras narices. Al expulsar a Rusia de hecho están expulsando a los 24 y los 58 que votaron no y se abstuvieron.
> 
> Es como si el Director de una orquesta expulsa a la mitad de la orquesta y pretende tocar una sinfonía con los que le quedan o como si el guitarrista de un grupo de rock expulsa al batería, al cantante y al bajista y sigue diciendo que tienen un grupo.



Y fíjate en los países que votaron en contra o se abstuvieron, cuales son... Los BRICS, casi toda la OPEC, Pakistán, Indonesia, Egipto, Etiopía, etc


----------



## mazuste (7 Abr 2022)

Hay gente, bastante gente que, con cierta impronta moral diciendo que nunca apoyó a los nazis.
Cuando se encuentran en la tesitura, contestan que el presidente ucraniano es judío...
Frase comodín. Siempre estuvieron disfrazados.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Llegan noticias interesantes (aunque esperadas y con pinzas) desde Mariupol.
> Fuentes de Telegram confirman la presencia de cargos de la OTAN en Azovstal.
> Informa de que los miembros de la OTAN conectaron con la inteligencia rusa
> a través de un canal de radio abierto y pidieron que se les diera la oportunidad
> ...



Coño, coroneles, voy a acertar de lleno.


----------



## Simo Hayha (7 Abr 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> ¿Quién es ese?



Es otro indigente moral, como tú.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (7 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El ser una isla en el mundo tiene esas ventajas. Es como Reino Unido, su posición insular estratégica es la razón de su éxito.



Siempre que domine los mares.


----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Abr 2022)

Reunión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de RF Igor Konashenkov a partir de las 19.00 horas del 7 de abril de 2022

▪ Un grupo de tropas de las fuerzas armadas rusas bloqueó completamente el asentamiento de NOVOMIKHAILOVKA y comenzó a limpiarlo de nacionalistas.

▪ Persiguiendo a las unidades en retirada de la 54.ª brigada mecanizada de tropas ucranianas, unidades de las fuerzas armadas rusas también bloquearon el asentamiento de UGLEDAR y ahora luchan por su liberación de los nacionalistas.

▪En un día, hasta una compañía de infantería motorizada reforzada y un pelotón de tanques de tropas ucranianas fueron destruidos en esta zona.

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa continúan atacando la infraestructura militar de Ucrania.
Durante el día, misiles lanzados desde el aire de alta precisión alcanzaron un grupo de equipos militares ucranianos en la estación de tren NOVOGRAD-VOLYNSKY en la región de Zhytomyr. Como resultado del ataque se destruyeron las reservas destinadas a las tropas ucranianas en el Donbass.

▪La aviación operacional-táctica de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia golpeó 42 instalaciones militares de Ucrania.
Entre ellos: un puesto de mando, dos depósitos de municiones de campaña, dos lanzacohetes múltiples, así como 12 fortalezas y áreas de concentración para equipos militares ucranianos.

▪ Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron dos helicópteros militares ucranianos en el aire: Mi-8 y Mi-24 cerca de la ciudad de KHERSON, así como tres vehículos aéreos no tripulados, incluidos dos - "Bayraktar TB-2" en las áreas de asentamientos de KRIVOY RIG y LABOR.

▪En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, 125 aeronaves, 95 helicópteros, 416 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 2003 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 220 lanzacohetes múltiples, 869 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros, así como 1902 unidades de vehículos militares especiales han sido destruidos tecnología.
#Rusia Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (7 Abr 2022)

Esto es bastante extraño…aún más que siga fluyendo el gas ruso por Ucrania…
Las reservas internacionales de Rusia aumentaron a 606 500 millones de dólares a lo largo de la semana.
Según el Banco Central, crecieron en 2100 millones de dólares








Международные резервы РФ за неделю увеличились до $606,5 млрд - ТАСС


По данным ЦБ, они выросли на $2,1 млрд




tass.ru


----------



## mazuste (7 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Lo que está ocurriendo es la disolución oficial de la ONU ante nuestras narices. Al expulsar a Rusia de hecho están expulsando a los 24 y los 58 que votaron no y se abstuvieron.
> 
> Es como si el Director de una orquesta expulsa a la mitad de la orquesta y pretende tocar una sinfonía con los que le quedan o como si el guitarrista de un grupo de rock expulsa al batería, al cantante y al bajista y sigue diciendo que tienen un grupo.



Solo hay que esperar a que le quiten la visa al embajador en la ONU. Será el punto.


----------



## NPI (7 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> El Estado Mayor de Ucrania estima que desde el inicio de la invasión de su país, el ejército ruso ha sufrido 18.900 bajas, entre soldados muertos, heridos o prisioneros, informaron hoy fuentes militares desde Kiev.
> El ejército ruso ha perdido asimismo 698 tanques, 1.891 vehículos blindados, 198 lanzamisiles, 159 aviones, 135 helicópteros y 111 drones, entre otros equipamientos militares, según el balance difundido este jueves por el Estado Mayor ucraniano.


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Abr 2022)

Definitivamente China se les ha escapado a los Bastardos:


----------



## NEKRO (7 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Es otro indigente moral, como tú.



AAAHHH BUENO. CREI QUE ERA EL HIJO PUTA DE TU HERMANO.


----------



## cryfar74 (7 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1016868



No dudo que en algún momento acepten esta salida, pero de hacerlo no puede ser que sean solo estas tropas. O se rinden todos o ninguno.

No puede ser se les haga un pasillo a éstos para ir a Dnipro a organizar allí otra defensa en la ciudad, mientras dejan aquí a los Azov matando Rusos. 

Y si no controlan a los nazis, si salen debe ser dirección a Rusia retenidos para un futuro intercambio de prisioneros, uno ventajoso para Rusia.


----------



## Aurkitu (7 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El ministerio de la Verdad habla:
> 
> *Por primera vez en 10 años, la cuenta de @Mision_Verdad en Twitter fue bloqueada. *
> _*La razón: haber publicado un vídeo que cuestionaba la verdad de lo ocurrido en Bucha, *_
> ...



Si es por lo de la gota o el efecto de distorsión del espejo retrovisor, o decir que eran actores...es que joder, hay que estar en babia para soltar eso y defenderlo para que te den dos collejas. Había muchos detalles para enfocarse, brazaletes de tela blancos, las caras irreconocibles o no visibles, sin rastro de sangre en el lugar, alguno con manos atadas con cinta adhesiva con livideces sospechosas, fosas comunes que no fueron tales. Como he leído en comentarios anteriores los coches, en una de las imágenes sin rasguños. Hubo bombardeos por parte del ejército ucraniano, muertos con paquetes de comida que entrega el ejército ruso, la foto esa del Zelensky compungido y la otra con risas junto al alcalde de Bucha que no dijo nada de esto el 31...armas, armas,armas. Y luego en Grecia con uno de Azov. Más claro el agua. Lo que más encaja es uso de muertos de las luchas entre los bandos, y ajusticiamientos por los ucranianos una vez se retira el ejército ruso. Sólo dudaría de si, ¿Aconsejados por el Tio Sam o de su propia cosecha e imaginación?

En armas Rusia tiene grandes avances que frenan a las hienas otánicas de meter las cuatro patitas en el terreno. En propaganda sensiblera, manipuladora, hipócrita, cínica y maquiavélica los anglos le dan 1.000 vueltas. Es lo que hay. Algo inocentes parecen, o a lo mejor les importa una mierda porque saben que hagan lo que hagan todo acabará en _Putin malo, ruso malo._


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (7 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Serbia y Hungría votando a favor de la expulsión.
> 
> Están totalmente infiltrados?



Esta guerra cambia el orden mundial. Sea cual sea el resultado el equilibrio de poderes mundial cambia de una forma u otra. Ya volverá a cambiar el organismo de la ONU para reflejar los cambios.


----------



## Malevich (7 Abr 2022)

Psicópata. De libro


----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2022)

Según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, el ejército ruso ha bloqueado la ciudad de Ugledar. La batalla por su liberación está en marcha.

Las tropas rusas han bloqueado completamente Novomikhailovka y han comenzado a limpiarla.

Misiles de alta precisión lanzados desde el aire alcanzaron una concentración de material militar ucraniano en la estación ferroviaria de Novograd-Volynsky, en la región de Zhytomyr.

La aviación táctica de la Fuerza Aérea rusa ha atacado 42 instalaciones militares ucranianas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40601


----------



## Malevich (7 Abr 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> VOX ahora mismo tiene en su interior una lucha de poder entre facciones muy importante. Por un lado la facción de Ivan Espinosa y Rocio Monasterio, y por el otro el de Buxade y Ortega.
> Hasta hace poco ganaba el grupo atlantista (Ivan-Rocio), pero este cada vez va perdiendo más fuerza en favor del grupo nacionalista. Lo que mucha gente no sabe es que todo lo de la agenda España y la cada vez menos política económica liberal viene por parte de Buxadé.



De Buxadé lo creo. Algo leí de simpatías por Dugin y el euroasianismo.
Del matón de tercera con apellido anglo lo dudo.
Por supuesto Abascal es anglo hasta la médula. Criado por Esperanza, la más anglofila de España.


----------



## MiguelLacano (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## NEKRO (7 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> De Buxadé lo creo. Algo leí de simpatías por Dugin y el euroasianismo.
> Del matón de tercera con apellido anglo lo dudo.



Buxade y Ortega se conocen de falanje.


----------



## Don Pascual (7 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>


----------



## NEKRO (7 Abr 2022)

Solo se su nombre de leer algo aqui. No he visto nada suyo nunca.


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Abr 2022)

¿Lo dije o no lo dije? este es el auténtico motivo de la invasión, estaban preparando un Doce Monos de proporciones bíblicas.


----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2022)

Entierro de militares ucranianos en la DNR, cuyos cuerpos el Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano se negó a recuperar

t.me/boris_rozhin/40603


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Abr 2022)

Urgente:

Bombardeado ferrocarril de Barenkovo 3 trenes con evacuados quedan bloqueados en la estación.
Ataque aéreo ruso.


Theguardian.com


----------



## ProfeInsti (7 Abr 2022)

La ONU aparta a Rusia del Consejo de Derechos Humanos

La Asamblea General de la ONU ha votado este jueves a favor de suspender a Rusia como miembro del Consejo de Derechos Humanos, una decisión adoptada en represalia por matanzas de civiles como las de la ciudad de Bucha.
La propuesta ha salido adelante con 93 votos a favor y 24 en contra, mientras que 58 Estados miembro se han abstenido y varios más directamente no se han pronunciado.


----------



## Fmercury1980 (7 Abr 2022)

*Julian Röpcke predice el inicio de una ofensiva rusa a gran escala en breve:*


----------



## NEKRO (7 Abr 2022)

Si me dices que es lo que dice, es que ahora es imposible que me pueda poner a ver un video.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (7 Abr 2022)

Parece que han votado a favor de la expulsión de Rusia de la mesa de las naciones unidas con el voto a favor de Hungría y serbia.

Dicho esto, su es así. Vamos a una guerra mundial con todas las consecuencias.


----------



## MiguelLacano (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (7 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Esto es bastante extraño…aún más que siga fluyendo el gas ruso por Ucrania…
> Las reservas internacionales de Rusia aumentaron a 606 500 millones de dólares a lo largo de la semana.
> Según el Banco Central, crecieron en 2100 millones de dólares
> 
> ...



¡Cuanta necesidad había de mangarlas!. Porque, con la costumbre de Rusia de deshacerse del papel, Europa se calienta mientras piensa con que paga el gas con exceso de papel.

Es un problema añadido, con petróleo caro, Rusia que tiene junto con Arabia los costes de extracción más bajos, no es sólo que se enriquecen rápido, es que te hace cisco las monedas de reserva.

Bueno y China a la chita callando más de lo mismo cuando bajó el porcentaje de ahorro en deuda norteamericana y diversificó sustituyendo al FMI y comprando media Africa, entre otras cosas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Abr 2022)

Alcalde de Dnipro insta a mujeres , niños y ancianos a marchar.

Theguardian.com


----------



## delhierro (7 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Serbia y Hungría votando a favor de la expulsión.
> 
> Están totalmente infiltrados?



Es posilble, pero quiza simplemente no quieran problemas. Los yanquis amenazan , y no cambian de postura, así que el que esta contra ellos ha pagado siempre un precio.

Los mismos rusos y los chinos, votaron sanciones contra Corea del Norte por petición de los yanquis. Porque los coreanos amenazados con las armas nucleares de una potencia mundial en lugar de llorar, o arrodillarse decidieron defenderse. Mientras jamas se sanciono a israel. 

Esto es como el poema ese de ....yo no era comunista, toc toc ahora vienen por tí. La suerte para los rusos es que son grandes , con armas nucleares a miles y que si no hace el pringado ganaran la batalla.

Putin no quiere un pacto militar anque le amenaza uno, no quiere cortar el gas aunque le acosan, quiere negociar aunque esta claro que el enemigo va a por todas. Así que le van perdiendo el respeto.


----------



## .Kaikus (7 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Necesitas una licencia, y no puedes conseguir cualquier tipo de arma.



En los documentales sobre Rusia, de vez en cuando se ven empresarios algo mafiosetes (no de oligarcas) y los guardaespaldas llevaban escopetas de corredera, sin culata, solo con el pistolete...

PD- Parece que no todos los escoltas, en Rusia, tienen licencia de arma corta o el permiso para portarla en la calle.


----------



## capitán almeida (7 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Parece que han votado a favor de la expulsión de Rusia de la mesa de las naciones unidas con el voto a favor de Hungría y serbia.
> 
> Dicho esto, su es así. Vamos a una guerra mundial con todas las consecuencias.



La expulsaron de una comisión sobre derechos humanos presidida por Arabia Saudita, vamos que pa iniciar una guerra mundial por un chiste no ta la cosa


----------



## Trilobite (7 Abr 2022)

Del consejo de seguridad no pueden echarla, está hecho así a posta después de la experiencia de la liga de las naciones.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (7 Abr 2022)

Empieza el acoso a los ciudadanos rusos que viven en España:



Una amiga me acaba de confirmar que a sus amigos de Saratov les ha pasado lo mismo. Que una empresa que compra deudas se encargará de contactarles: Bespredel.


----------



## mazuste (7 Abr 2022)

Los vastos recursos de Rusia han sido codiciados por Occidente desde 'in ilo tempore'
y desde el final de la II Guerra Mundial, liderado por EEUU. "Todo el mundo" esperaba
que los soviéticos estuvieran de acuerdo con Bretton Woods y el "colonialismo del dólar" 
pero no lo estuvieron. Así comenzó la "Guerra Fría".

Cuando la URSS se disolvió, hubo nueva oportunidad para lo que se había estancado
desde 1945. Entonces, apareció Putin y se convirtió en presidente de la Federación Rusa. 
No parece que le gustara demasiado que los grandes recursos de Rusia fueran saqueados
por los intereses comerciales occidentales (liderados por USA). De ahí que no cooperara 
ni un poco con los planes para Rusia. Así que, es o ha llevado a una especie de segunda 
"Guerra Fría", aunque en realidad es la continuación de la primera.

En realidad, todo el período posterior a la II Guerra Mundial puede llamarse "Guerra Fría",
librada por EEUU y sus "aliados" contra el resto del mundo. EE.UU busca nada menos
que el dominio económico mundial ( "de todo el expectro), porque cree que esa posición
podría mantenerse para siempre. La soberbia precede a la caída, como voz popular.


----------



## MiguelLacano (7 Abr 2022)

Señores, estamos a un pasito de 1984...


----------



## MiguelLacano (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Remequilox (7 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> No dudo que en algún momento acepten esta salida, pero de hacerlo no puede ser que sean solo estas tropas. O se rinden todos o ninguno.
> 
> No puede ser se les haga un pasillo a éstos para ir a Dnipro a organizar allí otra defensa en la ciudad, mientras dejan aquí a los Azov matando Rusos.
> 
> Y si no controlan a los nazis, si salen debe ser dirección a Rusia retenidos para un futuro intercambio de prisioneros, uno ventajoso para Rusia.



_That's the problem._

Opción A.- Rendir la plaza, a cambio de evacuación segura de todos los efectivos (desarmados). Problema, que pone en evidencia que es la Otan quien manda sobre el terreno.
Opción B.- Rendirse individualmente, y ser acogidos por Rusia. Problema, si te rindes, pasas a ser prisionero, de Rusia, y aunque tienes garantizado el buen trato y respeto, las negociaciones de intercambio ya suben a nivel internacional, Junto al descrédito de "soldados de la Otan se rinden...."

Si la Otan realmente quiere (o Pentágono, que vete a saber quienes están ahí dentro), pueden lograr evacuación sin rendición (desarmados), a cambio de entregar alguna pieza suculenta (traicionar a los ucranianos en algún otro lugar significativo. Total, como son prescindibles y hay muchos....). Claro que después de lo de Bucha y demás, la pieza de intercambio debe ser "de valor político y estratégico".

Así que nada, creo que van a seguir bombardeados, y supongo que ya estarán preparando unos cuantos corazones púrpuras.


----------



## Salamandra (7 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Es posilble, pero quiza simplemente no quieran problemas. Los yanquis amenazan , y no cambian de postura, así que el que esta contra ellos ha pagado siempre un precio.
> 
> Los mismos rusos y los chinos, votaron sanciones contra Corea del Norte por petición de los yanquis. Porque los coreanos amenazados con las armas nucleares de una potencia mundial en lugar de llorar, o arrodillarse decidieron defenderse. Mientras jamas se sanciono a israel.
> 
> ...



Hace un par de días el Chapucero contó que en una votación, hoy no, Mexico votó en contra de Rusia y difernte de lo que decía su presidente y que el bloguero había leído no sé donde que Lavrov había declarado que, a veces ,los otros estados del norte, compraban o sobornaban no directamente a los países sino a los que iban a las votaciones.

Veracidad.. pues la que le queráis dar. ¿Dato a comprobar si nos ponemos a mirar votaciones?


----------



## Ragnarrok (7 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Que buenos bates de beisbol tiene ese hijo de puta, a un anciano le vas a decir que se ahogue en su piso.



Ahí le doy la razón. El aire acondicionado es un capricho prescindible. Solo lo justifico en casos de aislarse del ruido de la calle por la noche para ayudar en el descanso. Lo otro sobra. El calor se combate con ventiladores, duchas templadas y va que arde. La tiranía del aire acondicionado en interiores es, además de perjudicial para la salud, un despilfarro económico de libro. Quién no es capaz de aguantar 30 grados en verano? El deseado verano, estación predilecta de de toda la humanidad, tiene ese pequeño detalle: hace calor! hay que aguantar y menos quejarse. Todo el invierno esperando que llegue el calor y cuando llega, todo dios a quejarse y a darle al aire acondicionado. Capricho de nuevo rico, qué poca memoria tenemos!


----------



## apocalippsis (7 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La Asamblea General de la ONU votó la expulsión de Rusia del CDH.
> 
> Resultados de la votación:
> Sí: 93
> ...



Pero ahi hay paises sin voto ¿ Y eso ?


----------



## Alvin Red (7 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Este el grupo de folk ruso Beloe Zlato, la grabación fue hecha hace ya 3 años, tampoco nos pasemos y juguemos a desinformar .


----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2022)

Aterradoras imágenes de Rubizhne: tres personas mueren antes de llegar al refugio antibombas

Los periodistas de Luhansk filmaron las consecuencias de un ataque contra bloques liberados de la ciudad por parte de los ocupantes ucranianos en retirada: se encontraron los cuerpos de tres civiles muertos cerca de un edificio alto.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40607

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## JAGGER (7 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Finlandia podría pedir su ingreso en la OTAN pese a la amenaza rusa*



Estaba en los planes de Vlådø.


----------



## otroyomismo (7 Abr 2022)

es es tan evidente....






Ucrania y el suicidio de Europa - Fernando del Pino Calvo-Sotelo


Asombroso: el presidente de uno de los países más corruptos del mundo da lecciones a parlamentarios occidentales y éstos le ovacionan puestos en pie.




www.fpcs.es





Asombroso: el presidente de uno de los países más corruptos del mundo da lecciones a parlamentarios occidentales y éstos le ovacionan puestos en pie. Incluso para los estándares de mentira actuales, no deja de causar estupefacción la canonización como campeón de la libertad de quien manda arrestar al jefe de la oposición democrática de su país[1], cierra sus medios de comunicación y prohíbe las actividades de once partidos opositores[2].

No podemos olvidar que el irresponsable gobierno ucraniano pudo evitar este conflicto y no lo hizo: una semana antes de la brutal invasión rusa el canciller alemán pidió a Zelensky que declarara la neutralidad de su país y renunciara a entrar a la OTAN, condiciones razonables a las que el líder ucraniano (o sea, EEUU) se negó[3]. Dado que tras el conflicto Ucrania tendrá que aceptar ambas, el sacrificio del pueblo ucraniano habrá sido estéril. Mientras el presidente ucraniano intenta arrastrarnos a la Tercera Guerra Mundial y, con sus sobreactuaciones y su cuidada puesta en escena (barba de tres días y camiseta verde), se dedica _full-time_ a ganar la batalla de la propagada de la opinión pública occidental (algo irrelevante para Putin, que ya la tenía perdida de antemano sin invadir a nadie), los rusos se dedican a lograr la mayor parte de sus objetivos militares y estratégicos.

*Escepticismo*
El escepticismo es la castidad del intelecto, decía Santayana, especialmente ante una guerra en la que quizá no podamos conocer la verdad, pero sí aplicar la lógica. Por ejemplo, EEUU afirma que un Putin “arrinconado” puede usar armas químicas o nucleares (entonces, ¿por qué le arrinconan?). Sin embargo, la lógica nos dicta que las armas sucias las utiliza el contendiente que va perdiendo (y Rusia va ganando) y que antes de utilizarlas habría agotado otros modos de destrucción que no han tenido lugar, como cerrar el gas a Ucrania, arrasar sus campos de cereales, destruir sus infraestructuras, dejar a Kiev sin electricidad ni agua corriente o reducirla a escombros mediante bombardeos de alfombra (por cierto, un invento anglosajón). De hecho, la prensa norteamericana ha desvelado hace pocos días que la supuesta amenaza de guerra química fue sólo una campaña de desinformación del gobierno de EEUU y que no existía evidencia alguna de inteligencia de que Rusia fuera a utilizarlas[4]. Según la misma fuente, lo mismo aplicaría al relato de un Putin supuestamente mal informado por su entorno.

Un sano escepticismo también nos lleva a no sacar conclusiones precipitadas ante los horribles hechos de Bucha, que deben ser investigados hasta el final. No parece lógico que Rusia, que dominaba la zona y la ha abandonado con toda tranquilidad anunciándolo con antelación, deje pruebas de una matanza de civiles con todos los cadáveres ordenados en una calle. Naturalmente que los rusos son capaces de semejante carnicería y, de hecho, HRW ha acusado a Rusia de crímenes de guerra (una violación y siete civiles ejecutados sumariamente hasta el 14 de marzo[5]), pero también puede ser una operación de falsa bandera (otra más) de los ucranianos, acusados de torturar a prisioneros de guerra rusos, según HRW[6], o incluso ejecutarlos[7]. Que un vídeo y unas fotos aportadas por uno de los contendientes basten para sacar conclusiones indica lo fácil que es manipularnos. ¿Primero sancionamos y luego investigamos? No sabemos cuántos civiles han muerto, ni quién los ha matado, ni cuándo, ni cómo. La guerra es un horror siempre, pero no es lo mismo que mueran civiles como daño colateral en enfrentamientos armados a que sean ejecutados a sangre fría por soldados rusos. Si la investigación sigue su curso sabremos quién es el culpable, y si no se investiga, también.

Asimismo, podríamos aplicar la lógica para averiguar quién obstruye los corredores humanitarios en las ciudades sitiadas. ¿_Cui prodest_? ¿Quién se beneficia de ello? Los rusos rodean y atacan las ciudades porque los combatientes ucranianos se han refugiado en ellas evitando enfrentamientos en campo abierto y utilizando de facto a su población como escudo humano. Entonces, ¿quién está interesado en impedir que los civiles abandonen el área, los sitiadores, que no pueden bombardear a discreción, o los sitiados, que se benefician de ello? ¿Quién impide que los rehenes de un atraco salgan del banco, los atracadores o la policía que los tiene rodeados? Son los débiles los que cogen rehenes, y creo significativo que Ucrania acuse a la Cruz Roja Internacional de “trabajar para el enemigo” por facilitar la evacuación voluntaria de civiles desde Mariupol (ciudad del Donetsk de mayoría rusófila) hacia Rusia[8].

*Visión global*
La guerra sobre suelo ucraniano es un conflicto entre EEUU (el provocador) y Rusia (el agresor). Un factor que añade complejidad y suele ser obviado es que Ucrania, enfrascada en un enfrentamiento civil de intensidad variable e independiente sólo desde 1991, es una no-nación dentro de un Estado creado de una forma más o menos artificial. No son inventos de Putin: el poco sospechoso Premio Nobel Alexander Solzhenitsyn, férreo anticomunista superviviente del Gulag soviético, denunciaba en 1994 “las falsas fronteras leninistas de Ucrania, con Crimea como dote ofrecida por el déspota Kruschev[9]”.

La causa próxima de la guerra ha sido la innecesaria expansión de la OTAN hacia el Este a pesar de las constantes advertencias de Rusia y de expertos occidentales de que una Ucrania perteneciente a la OTAN suponía una “amenaza existencial” para Rusia. Quizá los rusos sean unos paranoicos, pero no son los únicos: la Agencia de Inteligencia de Defensa norteamericana considera al ejército ruso (aunque no salga de Rusia) “una amenaza existencial para EEUU[10]”.

EEUU no sólo defiende su hegemonía sino sus intereses económicos, pues casi todas las guerras de EEUU desde 1991 han tenido un componente religioso en nombre del dios dinero. Así, uno de los objetivos de EEUU al empujar a Rusia a la guerra era descarrilar el proyecto de gaseoducto _Nord Stream 2_, que permitía a Rusia proveer de gas a Europa sin pasar por Ucrania y unía más estrechamente los lazos comerciales pacíficos de Eurasia. Recordemos que EEUU ve a Europa con condescendencia, como a un familiar lejano venido a menos, pero también como a un competidor, como a Rusia. Biden primero nos mete en el lío y luego nos vende gas licuado norteamericano, mucho más caro que el ruso ¿y nadie se pregunta nada?

*La fina diplomacia occidental*
Bajo la batuta de EEUU, Occidente se empeña en alargar la guerra con una escalada retórica sin precedentes. El ministro de Economía francés declara la “guerra económica total a Rusia[11]”, un senador norteamericano y el ministro de Exteriores de Luxemburgo piden el asesinato de Putin[12] y Biden llama al autócrata ruso asesino[13], criminal de guerra[14] y carnicero. Esto contrasta con una entrevista a Trump en 2017. Cuando un periodista le espetó que Putin era un “asesino”, el expresidente no se arredró: “Hay muchos asesinos… ¿Por qué cree usted que nuestro país es tan inocente? Eche una ojeada a lo que hemos hecho…recuerde la guerra de Irak…murió mucha gente, así que, créame, hay muchos asesinos a nuestro alrededor[15]”. Naturalmente, ningún periodista le pregunta a Biden si cree que el príncipe heredero de Arabia Saudí es un “asesino” a pesar de que la CIA le acusa abiertamente[16] de haber aprobado el “atroz asesinato”[17] del periodista del Washington Post Jamal Khashoggi, exiliado por denunciar las acciones del dictador saudí y asesinado dentro del consulado saudí en Estambul. Su cuerpo fue aserrado y desmembrado _in situ_, pero el caso no se toca porque “el riesgo de dañar los intereses norteamericanos es demasiado grande”, según el New York Times[18]. La política exterior no va de defender valores sino intereses, y Ucrania no es una excepción.

La retórica belicista es incompatible con la desescalada que necesitamos y nos conduce a una nueva Guerra Fría que no enfrentará a la OTAN con un opresivo Pacto de Varsovia, sino a un crepuscular Occidente (15% de la población mundial) con a un Oriente renaciente (el 85% restante), y será Occidente quien quedará paulatinamente aislado del resto del mundo. De la globalización a la autarquía.

¿Alguien en Occidente está tomando nota de lo que ocurre? El gobierno de la India, tras anunciar que seguirá comprando petróleo ruso y que quizá lo haga en rublos, cancela la visita de un grupo de parlamentarios británicos que iban a presionarle con Ucrania[19] pero recibe ese mismo día al ministro de Exteriores chino. Turquía y Brasil dicen públicamente que no sancionarán a Rusia, Arabia Saudí anuncia que aceptará yuan en vez de dólares por parte del petróleo que vende a China, y ésta afirma que “todo el mundo sabe” quién provocó la guerra en Ucrania, en referencia directa a EEUU. Países que representan más de la mitad de la población del planeta no apoyan las sanciones a Rusia.

(...)


----------



## otroyomismo (7 Abr 2022)

(...)

*La manía de las sanciones*
Los gobiernos culparon “al covid” de la recesión del 2020, pero no era verdad: la recesión no la había provocado el virus, sino las absurdas, ilegales, dañinas y estériles medidas tomadas en estampida por los distintos gobiernos. De igual forma, el agravamiento de la inflación y la crisis económica en ciernes no es principalmente responsabilidad de la invasión rusa, sino de las sanciones tomadas sin ton ni son por EEUU y sus obedientes “socios” europeos a pesar de que el historial de sanciones (Cuba, Venezuela o Irán) muestra que son un estrepitoso fracaso: los regímenes no caen, los pueblos sufren injustamente y el equilibrio mundial se resiente.

Simpatizo con quienes defienden que la flagrante violación de la legislación internacional mediante el uso de la violencia que ha supuesto la invasión rusa no puede quedar impune, pero las reacciones deben ser proporcionadas, ajustadas a Derecho, eficaces y quirúrgicas, y en ningún caso autolesivas. Como veremos, han sido justo lo contrario.

En primer lugar, la limitación a la importación de materias primas de uno de los principales exportadores del mundo ha agravado el pertinaz problema de inflación preexistente y disparado el coste de los combustibles, la electricidad, los fertilizantes y los alimentos. La inflación es tanto más peligrosa cuanto los bancos centrales no pueden subir los tipos de interés como debieran, encerrados en su propia trampa. No olviden que para los países ricos el aumento del precio del pan es un inconveniente, pero en los países pobres puede suponer la diferencia entre la vida y la muerte, no en balde organismos internacionales han alertado sobre una posible hambruna.

En segundo lugar, los belicistas del Departamento de Estado que juegan a Napoleón no comprenden que en un mundo globalizado cualquier sanción tiene un efecto bumerán. Jugar a hundir el rublo (algo en lo que por ahora han fracasado, pues la divisa rusa ha recuperado todo lo perdido) es peligroso, como quedó demostrado con LTCM y el default de 1998 de una Rusia entonces mucho más irrelevante y que estuvo a punto de hundir al sistema financiero mundial.

Por otro lado, la “congelación” de activos decidida por un gobierno sin sentencia judicial y sin que el acusado haya podido defenderse es un claro atentado contra el Estado de Derecho y contra la propiedad privada y crea un peligroso precedente. La congelación de reservas rusas en el extranjero supone la defunción del sistema financiero internacional basado en la confianza y, entre otros efectos perniciosos, vaciará Occidente de reservas de países de Oriente, particularmente de China, y contribuirá a la pérdida del dólar como moneda de reserva, pues Oriente ha tomado nota de que en Occidente ya no se respetan las reglas ni la propiedad privada. Igualmente graves son las sanciones a personas físicas que no han sido acusadas de ningún delito, aunque se trate de oligarcas ciertamente siniestros. Que un gobierno pueda impedir arbitrariamente que un ciudadano disponga de sus bienes por pertenecer a una determinada nacionalidad o por sus relaciones de amistad resulta inadmisible. Este abuso de acciones ejecutivas sin amparo judicial supone una muestra más del nuevo totalitarismo que se está imponiendo en Occidente sin que nadie proteste.

*El suicidio de Europa*
Pero la gran perdedora será Europa, que comprenderá demasiado tarde que no puede obedecer a EEUU con fidelidad perruna cuando sus intereses divergen. China e India tienen mucha densidad de población y pocos recursos y Rusia tiene poca densidad de población y muchos recursos, por lo que su acuerdo sería muy natural. Así, en un mundo de recursos escasos que a Europa no le sobran, lo que estamos logrando es arrojar a la principal reserva de recursos naturales de Eurasia, que estaba deseando comerciar con nosotros, en brazos de Oriente. A EEUU le da igual, pero para nosotros es un auténtico suicidio. ¿Tan difícil es comprender que el deber del gobierno alemán era defender los intereses del pueblo alemán, que evidentemente pasaban por obtener gas ruso barato a través del gaseoducto y no adoptar una actitud agresiva con un importante socio comercial con el que no tenía conflicto alguno? El extraño giro de 180 grados por el que Alemania pasó de echar a Rusia de Eurovisión a anunciar que enviaría misiles para matar soldados rusos ha supuesto el suicidio económico de Alemania, su tercera derrota a manos de EEUU y la triste constatación de que, a pesar de las apariencias, sigue siendo un país ocupado. De igual modo, el deber del gobierno de España era defender los intereses de los españoles, pero también ha decidido sacrificarnos para suicidarnos con Alemania y defender los intereses norteamericanos, con Ucrania y con el Sahara.

La insensata escalada de Occidente puede provocar una crisis económica, financiera y humanitaria de imprevisibles consecuencias. Nos conducen al abismo, una vez más.

[1] Inside the Power Struggle Breaking up Russia and Ukraine | Time
[2] Zelensky suspends 11 Ukrainian political parties with Russian ties | The Times of Israel
[3] Vladimir Putin’s 20-Year March to War in Ukraine—and How the West Mishandled It – WSJ
[4] The U.S. is using declassified intel to fight an info war with Russia, even when the intel isn’t rock solid (nbcnews.com)
[5] Ukraine: Apparent War Crimes in Russia-Controlled Areas | Human Rights Watch (hrw.org)
[6] Ukraine: Apparent POW Abuse Would Be War Crime | Human Rights Watch (hrw.org)
[7] Video appears to show Ukrainian soldiers executing Russian soldier captured in an ambush outside Kyiv, New York Times reports (yahoo.com)
[8] Vereschuk acusó a la Cruz Roja de cooperar con Rusia (strana.today)
[9] El Problema Ruso al Final del s. XX, Alexander Solzhenitsyn, Ed. Tusquets, 1995.
[10] Statement for the Record: Worldwide Threat Assessment – 2021 > Defense Intelligence Agency > Speeches and Testimonies (dia.mil)
[11] «Faut-il mener une “guerre économique” à la Russie ?» (lefigaro.fr)
[12] Luxembourg Foreign Minister Calls Putin «Physical Elimination» Remarks A Mistake (chronicle.lu)
[13] Biden says ‘killer’ Putin will ‘pay a price’ for election meddling – YouTube
[14] President Biden slams Putin calling him a ‘war criminal’ – YouTube
[15] Republicans slam Trump for suggesting US as bad as ‘killer’ Putin – YouTube
[16] Saudi Prince Approved Khashoggi’s Death, U.S. Report Says – The New York Times (nytimes.com
[17] The Third Anniversary of the Murder of Jamal Khashoggi – United States Department of State
[18] Saudi Prince Approved Khashoggi’s Death, U.S. Report Says – The New York Times (nytimes.com)
[19] Trending news: UK PM Talks To Modi: Modi refuses to bow down to British pressure! UK delegation’s visit to India canceled amid Ukraine war – Hindustan News Hub


----------



## MiguelLacano (7 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Este el grupo de folk ruso Beloe Zlato, la grabación fue hecha hace ya 3 años., tampoco nos pasemos y juguemos a desinformar .



En estos días no te puedes fiar de nada, pero de nada. Pido de nuevo disculpas. Cada minuto es más difícil desbrozar la propaganda, de uno y otro lado.


----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2022)

*A uno de los militares rusos los nazis le grabaron una letra "Z" en la frente.*

El Comité de Investigación ha revelado detalles de los abusos sufridos por los militares rusos cautivos en Ucrania.

La agencia dijo que el militar ruso E (nombre no revelado en interés de la investigación), que había sido hecho prisionero debido a su herida. En cuanto los militares ucranianos lo encontraron en uno de los hospitales, le pusieron un saco de patatas en la cabeza y lo torturaron a pesar de que el militar ruso aún necesitaba tratamiento. Le golpearon en la cabeza con puños, un ladrillo, una pistola, le amenazaron de muerte y le arrancaron los tubos quirúrgicos. E también vio cómo se torturaba a otros militares rusos y a ciudadanos ucranianos acusados de colaborar con Rusia.

"Mientras testificaba, el soldado raso explicó que durante su cautiverio había escuchado la letra 'Z' grabada en la frente de uno de los militares rusos y también dijo que los ciudadanos ucranianos que fueron llamados traidores por los representantes de las fuerzas de seguridad ucranianas también habían sido torturados", dijo el comité de investigación en un comunicado.

El soldado regresó a Rusia mediante un intercambio de prisioneros de guerra el 1 de abril de 2022.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40615


----------



## Salamandra (7 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Es posilble, pero quiza simplemente no quieran problemas. Los yanquis amenazan , y no cambian de postura, así que el que esta contra ellos ha pagado siempre un precio.
> 
> Los mismos rusos y los chinos, votaron sanciones contra Corea del Norte por petición de los yanquis. Porque los coreanos amenazados con las armas nucleares de una potencia mundial en lugar de llorar, o arrodillarse decidieron defenderse. Mientras jamas se sanciono a israel.
> 
> ...



Y a veces será tambien como en mi comunidad de vecinos se vota diferente hasta para disimular porque se sabe que no cambia el resultado de la misma. Todo es cuestión de tener bien contados los votos.


----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha publicado imágenes de la destrucción de una dotación de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas y de un vehículo militar pesado que remolcaba un obús de 152 mm.

La pieza de artillería y su tripulación fueron destruidas por un ataque de misiles de vehículos aéreos no tripulados

t.me/boris_rozhin/40616


----------



## mazuste (7 Abr 2022)

Se va confirmando:

* Basurin dijo que Francia estaba tratando de evacuar a los militantes extranjeros de Mariupol*
_*
Francia está tratando de facilitar la deportación de militantes ucranianos de Mariupol, 
posiblemente extranjeros. Así lo ha anunciado el representante de la Milicia Popular de la DNR 
Eduard Basurin.

"Siguen tratando de sacar a alguien de la ciudad bajo el pretexto de los heridos, o de alguna 
otra manera, además recordemos que Francia y Turquía se han unido", dijo Eduard Basurin 
a Rusia 1. respondiendo a la pregunta de si hay representantes de la inteligencia extranjera 
en Mariupol.

Según el tecnólogo político Marat Bashirov, fuentes en Mariupol confirman la presencia *_
*de altos cargos de la OTAN en Azovstal.*

Басурин заявил о попытках Франции вывезти иностранных боевиков из Мариуполя » Ростовская область сегодня! Новости Ростова-на-Дону и региона


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (7 Abr 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Empieza el acoso a los ciudadanos rusos que viven en España:
> 
> 
> 
> Una amiga me acaba de confirmar que a sus amigos de Saratov les ha pasado lo mismo. Que una empresa que compra deudas se encargará de contactarles: Bespredel.



Leñeee. Estaba detrás de ésto que contasteis ya por aquí y que pasó desapercibido. Pero es una bomba.

Si los latinoamericanos no ponene las barbas a remojar...quizás alguien les recuerda la necesidad de lavar el pelo.


----------



## NPI (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2022)

El reloj que salvó el brazo del comandante del batallón 

t.me/boris_rozhin/40618


----------



## MiguelLacano (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (7 Abr 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


>



Joder como está el patio, que querrá hace esté con el Orban?

Me da a mi que Solana está ya como Biden, gaga perdido.


----------



## NPI (7 Abr 2022)

*Esto es una opinión.
Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.* 

(*Revista Ejércitos* y *The Political Room*) *trabajan *para la *OTAN*. 






*Guillermo Pulido* es un *activo *de la *OTAN*. 






*Si por un casual está sucediendo, ha sucedido o sucede algo parecido a lo anterior, es pura casualidad, pues el relato anterior es fruto de la mente del autor que tiene mucha imaginación. * 

P.D.: esto es para el usuario que tiene una CUCARACHA de firma.


----------



## NPI (7 Abr 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Escoria desinformadora, anda que el soplapollas ese no ha quemado petróleo Saudí en su vida y le importó una puta mierda.






Es el típico vendeburras de libros.


----------



## rejon (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## magufone (7 Abr 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


>



Los demócratas, democrateando...


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)

"Los aliados de Rusia"










OFICIAL: RUSIA EXPULSADA del Consejo de los derechos humanos de la ONU gracias al voto decisivo de Hungria y Serbia JAJAJAJAJAJAJA


Aún me acuerdo cuando los pro Erdogan como @Decipher me decían que Hungría y Turquía luchaban contra el NwO ya se ve ya en las votaciones jajajajaja ÚTLIMA HORA: La Asamblea General de la ONU aparta a Rusia del Consejo de Derechos Humanos #Rusia #Ucrania #ONU La Asamblea General de la ONU...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## pemebe (7 Abr 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Un cuñado propagandista de la revista ejercitos, que su maxima información es seguir a gente en twiter.



Voy a poner lo del Will Pulido (es su idea, pero no coincide con la mía)

Hace varias semanas dije que de seguir la tendencia, Ucrania podría ganar la guerra. Rusia luego tuvo que abandonar territorio al norte y ha retrocedido en Nikolayev-Jersón. No obstante las próximas ofensivas rusas en el Donbás probablemente logren avances territoriales.

La clave, sin embargo, no estará en los avances de terreno sino si logran destruir al ejército ucraniano creando uno o varios calderos.
El mejor resultado para Ucrania es ir cediendo terreno sin dejarse embolsar, mientras destruye otro segmento importante del ejército ruso.

En una fase posterior, con la ayuda occidental que seguirá llegando a Ucrania y Rusia con cada vez menos material moderno, 
Ucrania podría aspirar a destruir o desgastar al ejército invasor, obligándolo a retroceder.

Llegados a este punto (dentro de varios meses), con las sanciones económicas occidentales ya siendo realmente duras (por ahora no lo son tanto)
y con mucho de su material destruido, la cuestión es su China terminará por implicarse en ayudar a Rusia con soporte financiero y ayuda en equipamiento militar de algun tipo.

Evidentemente, quizás Rusia logre embolsar al ejército ucraniano en el Dombás, lo que sería un gran éxito militar ruso. Lo que hay que mirar ahora es eso, si la ofensiva rusa logra hacer calderos con muchas unidades de Ucrania en su interior. Pero que todos sepamos desde hace una semana o más que el plan ruso es atacar en el Donbás, augura que el ejército ucraniano se ha preparado para ello logre ejecutar un operación retrógrada eficaz y evitar que la mayoría de su fuerza quede embolsada.

Mi opinión:

1.- Rusia abandono el norte de Ucrania (no fue echado). El motivo no lo sabemos.

2.- Ha retrocedido en Nikolayev-Jersón y probablemente siga retrocediendo dejando el lado oeste del rio dnieper (salvo Kerson)

3.- Yo no creo que Rusia esté utilizando los recursos más modernos. 

4.- Problemas que tiene Ucrania para retroceder y no dejarse embolsar

Abastecimiento de las tropas.
Primavera (que obliga a utilizar las carreteras para moverse)
Control aereo ruso.
5.- Las medidas economicas hacen más daño a Europa que a Rusia. EEUU aprueba por unanimidad del Senado no comprar petroleo ruso (que no necesitan), pero no uranio, niquel ni fertilizantes (que si necesitan). Aun en el caso de que Europa y EEUU dejaran de comprarle de todo a Rusia, probablemente con el resto de sus clientes podría mantener una balanza comercial global favorable.

6.- En Lugask y en el Dombass el ejercito Ruso no se ha implicado (salvo Mariupol y la zona sur). El peso lo han llevado las republicas.

7.- Recuperado por Ucrania toda la zona norte de ucrania no hemos visto los cientos de tanques destrozados por los ucranianos (lo que indica que las perdidas rusas son menores de las que Ucrania afirma).

8.- No se cuantos tanques y aviones han destruido los rusos, pero la insistencia de Zelensky de que dejen de mandarle material ligero y que le manden tanques y aviones nos da una idea.

Es decir, Rusia ha empleado el 10% de su ejercito, mientras Ucrania habra empleado el 70% del suyo. Sin entrada directa de la OTAN es IMPOSIBLE que Ucrania gane.

Son dos opiniones igualmente validas, dentro de unas semanas/meses veremos quien tiene razón.


----------



## MiguelLacano (7 Abr 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


>



Las palabras de un criminal de guerra siempre deben ser objeto de atención


----------



## Kluster (7 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Señores, estamos a un pasito de 1984...



OTANistas a ver si lo entendéis ya de una vez:

No existe la democracia.

No existe la libertad de expresión.

Europa no está en peligro porque Europa ya ha muerto.


----------



## capitán almeida (7 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Estaba en los planes de Vlådø.



No, en los vuestros sí, tirabuzónicos


----------



## otroyomismo (7 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los ucronazis han llegado a Treptow Park en Berlín. La guerra contra los monumentos es lo que mejor hacen los banderistas, el monumento no responderá.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/40591
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1016807



Una pena. El parque es precioso


----------



## magufone (7 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Esta es la retórica predominante. Cito estas palabras de un neoyorquino:
> 
> _Las grabaciones de audio ahora detallan a los soldados rusos yendo de "safari" en Mariupol, cazando niños y disparándoles en las piernas "solo por diversión"._
> 
> ...



Esos avatares en tuicter con foto propia convertida en dibujo suelen ser buen detector de gilipollas


----------



## No al NOM (7 Abr 2022)

[


MiguelLacano dijo:


> Las palabras de un criminal de guerra siempre deben ser objeto de atención



130 likes y 1.500 comentarios. Lo tienen que estar poniendo de guapo para arriba al Satanista Solana


----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2022)

Otra imagen de satélite del puerto de Mariupol.
En el propio puerto, el buque de vigilancia del USS Donbass echa humo.
Todavía se desconocen las causas del incendio del barco.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40621


----------



## Arraki (7 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> "Los aliados de Rusia"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El consejo de los derechos humanos de la ONU no lo presidia la misma Arabia Saudí que lleva exterminando niños yemenies desde hace 8 años?

El chiste se cuenta solo


----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están sufriendo grandes pérdidas en la dirección Nikolaev-Kherson. Para reponerlos, el mando comenzó a reclutar voluntarios en los asentamientos cercanos.

Sin embargo, el número de personas dispuestas a alistarse en las filas del ejército ucraniano no es muy elevado. Por ello, el mando aprobó el reclutamiento incluso de ciudadanos de entre los elementos asociales: ex presos, drogadictos y alcohólicos.

La razón de tales medidas es la escasez de personal para el contraataque anunciado repetidamente por las AFU en la zona. Sin embargo, no sólo Kyiv, sino también el mando de la agrupación rusa en las regiones de Kherson y Mykolaiv está al tanto de estos planes de las AFU.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40620


----------



## Impresionante (7 Abr 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


>



Solana ordenó bombardeo Yugoslvia con miles de muertos.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> El consejo de los derechos humanos de la ONU no lo presidia la misma Arabia Saudí que lleva exterminando niños yemenies desde hace 8 años?
> 
> El chiste se cuenta solo



Pues ya sabes, si quieren hacer que funcione, que voten a favor de Rusia, no en contra jajaja, por lo menos sus aliados. Rusia tampoco tiene mucho problema con Arabia Saudi, le vende anti aereos


----------



## magufone (7 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Solana ordenó bombardeo Yugoslvia con miles de muertos.



Lo de Solana es de vomitar. Peor es que le bailen el agua a este adorador del de los cuernos.


----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2022)

El nuevo alcalde de Mariupol de Pushilin, Ivashchenko (antiguo diputado del OPZZZ y ex jefe de Azovmash), dijo que desde el comienzo de los combates por la ciudad habían muerto allí unos 5.000 civiles, a los que los nazis utilizaban como escudos humanos y no dejaban salir de la ciudad.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40619


----------



## Viricida (7 Abr 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Una pena. El parque es precioso



Malditos hijos de puta.


----------



## Nico (7 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Pero ahi hay paises sin voto ¿ Y eso ?




Los países que *adeudan su cuota*, pierden el derecho a voto (ver el caso de Venezuela por ejemplo).


----------



## cryfar74 (7 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Parece que han votado a favor de la expulsión de Rusia de la mesa de las naciones unidas con el voto a favor de Hungría y serbia.
> 
> Dicho esto, su es así. Vamos a una guerra mundial con todas las consecuencias.



Comisión....comisión....de los Derechos Humanos....Comisión que preside precisamente Arabia Saudita, el mismo país que hizo pedazos a uno de sus ciudadanos en su Embajada en Turquía. 

En fin, esa Comisión es un fraude. 

Cosa distinta es el Consejo de Seguridad de las Naciones Unidas, ahí actúa el veto de sus fundadores y son éstos quienes "cortan el bacalao".


----------



## mazuste (7 Abr 2022)

Si hay un nazi y otras 10 personas sentadas en una habitación discutiendo, ¿qué tienes?

11 nazis sentados en una habitación discutiendo.

Viejo chiste alemán.


----------



## ciruiostar (7 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1013258



Hago la pregunta y quiero una respuesta seria y racional ¿Para qué demonios los rusos abandonaron todo el norte de Ucrania y con ello eliminaron la presión sobre la capital? ¿Para facilitarles la defensa a los ucranianos y que concentren todo en el este? ¿Qué clase de retraso mental es ese? ¿Promesas banales de los turcos y la escoria occidental? Esos no tienen palabra alguna y esto una guerra abierta, ¿Qué consiguieron con eso? Absolutamente, nada. No ha habido el bendito avance militar aplastante en el oriente que supuestamente iba a haber, solo una lenta guerra estancada.


----------



## arriondas (7 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Esos avatares en tuicter con foto propia convertida en dibujo suelen ser buen detector de gilipollas



No suelen fallar. Y además tiene pinta de comesoja y de tener dos chinchillas en casa.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (7 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> El lanzamiento que estábamos comentando es este:
> 
> 
> 
> En mi opinión, por la trayectoria que siguen, son misiles. No cohetes.



Vale, ya lo veo, estás en lo cierto Bishop, son misiles de crucero Kalibr.

Con respecto a lo que comentaba el otro forista confirmar que los Kalibr son de lanzamiento vertical y sus silos son compatibles con todas las variantes de este misil más los misiles antibuque supersónicos Onix (mismo misil del sistema Bastion) y con el misil hipersónico Tsirkon (en pruebas finales).

Este es el Kalibr variante de ataque a tierra, si os fijáis en la cola del misil lleva un booster (acelerador de propergol sólido) que después de alcanzar la altura y velocidad necesaria el misil desecha para después sacar las alas y encender el motor principal de crucero.







Corbeta proyecto 21631 Buyan M realizando el lanzamiento de un misil Kalibr desde uno de sus silos.
,


----------



## Nico (7 Abr 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> *Pero la gran perdedora será Europa*, que comprenderá demasiado tarde que no puede obedecer a EEUU con fidelidad perruna cuando sus intereses divergen. China e India tienen mucha densidad de población y pocos recursos y Rusia tiene poca densidad de población y muchos recursos, por lo que su acuerdo sería muy natural. *Así, en un mundo de recursos escasos que a Europa no le sobran, lo que estamos logrando es arrojar a la principal reserva de recursos naturales de Eurasia, que estaba deseando comerciar con nosotros, en brazos de Oriente*.





Lo que se dice... *UN PLAN SI FISURAS !!*  

Europa rules !!


----------



## EGO (7 Abr 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> OTANistas a ver si lo entendéis ya de una vez:
> 
> No existe la democracia.
> 
> ...



Europa Murio en mayo de 1945.

Ahora simplemente le toca morir a Rusia...y mas adelante a China y EEUU.


----------



## Bocanegra (7 Abr 2022)

4 diputados griegos abandonan el parlamento en el momento que Zelensky cede la palabra a un militar del batallón AZOV

4 diputados de SYRIZA (socialdemócratas PSOE en España) abandonan la sala

los del KKE (comunistas) no acuden al parlamento

ND (gobiernan en Grecia, PP en España) califican la intervención de "grave error"


(perdón si repetido)


----------



## Alvin Red (7 Abr 2022)

No se si alguien a posteado ya este video y aunque este totalmente en contra de los zoos, me alegro de que los bichos hayan sobrevivido, lastima que hayan personas que no lo han podido hacer.

Zoo Mariupol, 4 de Abril liberado por tropas rusas.


----------



## mazuste (7 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Los países que *adeudan su cuota*, pierden el derecho a voto (ver el caso de Venezuela por ejemplo).



Porque le bloquean los pagos...que deben ser en dólares. 
Lo mismo que le pasaría a Rusia si no estuviera en el Consejo de Seguridad.
Aunque con lo que se está viendo, le quitarán también la visa y se acabó la ONU.


----------



## cryfar74 (7 Abr 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


>



jajajajaja este tio esta loco.....Una cosa es pensarlo y otra distinta es decirlo abiertamente por Twitter.

Francamente me cuesta creer sea real esta metedura de pata.


----------



## EUROPIA (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Remequilox (7 Abr 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Hago la pregunta y quiero una respuesta seria y racional ¿Para qué demonios los rusos abandonaron todo el norte de Ucrania y con ello eliminaron la presión sobre la capital? ¿Para facilitarles la defensa a los ucranianos y que concentren todo en el este? ¿Qué clase de retraso mental es ese? ¿Promesas banales de los turcos y la escoria occidental? Esos no tienen palabra alguna y esto una guerra abierta, ¿Qué consiguieron con eso? Absolutamente, nada, no ha habido el bendito avance militar aplastante en el este, que supuestamente iba a haber solo una lenta guerra estancada.



El frente del norte, operación V, se abastecía desde Belarus, no desde cuarteles y bases propias. Unas pocas semanas, vale, pero para una operación enquistada, era un riesgo.
Se logró un pasillo desde el frente de Sumy (Brovary), pero sin limpiar adecuadamente los flancos, y sin llegar a contactar con el frente "de Chernobil".
Las fuerzas aeroespaciales debían hacer un sobreesfuerzo en defensa de esos contingentes y sus despliegues, y no estaban tan operativas en ataque.

Punto débil del ataque, esfuerzo defensivo que no puede participar en la ofensiva, objetivo político de peso, pero poco estratégico a nivel militar....
No valía la pena seguir metiendo recursos por ahí.
Era tontería dejar ese contingente congelado, consumiendo recursos aéreos defensivos, a riesgo de contragolpes, y sin participar en otros frentes necesitados.
Los costes (tanto de esfuerzo realizado como de riesgos potenciales) superaban los beneficios (la simbología de tomar o al menos tener cercada la capital enemiga).

Se elucubran muchas cosas por parte de muchos, pero realmente, una vez que la fase 1 "golpe de mano sorprendente" no tuvo más recorrido, replegarse de ahí e irse a otros sitios es de una obviedad militar elemental.


----------



## .Kaikus (7 Abr 2022)

Katyusha y un acordeon, las armas para cazar conejos !!!.


----------



## Arraki (7 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Pues ya sabes, si quieren hacer que funcione, que voten a favor de Rusia, no en contra jajaja, por lo menos sus aliados. Rusia tampoco tiene mucho problema con Arabia Saudi, le vende anti aereos



Legitimidad cero

Esta claro que esto es una pantomima más, la realidad es que tú vas a pagar el doble (con suerte) por toda clase de combustibles y que eso va a llevar a que pagues el doble por todo y eso si tienes suerte y conservas tu empleo que no va a estar fácil

Pero a Rusia le han expulsado de no se que de derechos humanos que lo presidia un gobierno que lleva 8 años matando niños a millares


----------



## Argentium (7 Abr 2022)

*Agencia Internacional de Energía AIE: Aproximadamente 240 millones de barriles de reservas de petróleo de emergencia estarán disponibles para el mercado mundial durante los próximos seis meses, aproximadamente 1,35 millones de barriles diarios, (Alemania aportará 6,48M, UK 4,41M y el resto a determinar) *
19:15 || 07/04/2022


----------



## crocodile (7 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1016868



Veremos que hace Putiniano, esto será definitivo.


----------



## Discordante (7 Abr 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


>



Pues entiendo que felicitarle por su victoria democratica. Los primeros que se llenan la boca con la legitimidad absoluta de las urnas son ellos asi que a disfrutar de lo tiranizado.

Las democracias solo funcionan si los estados son minarquias y la poblacion las fiscaliza. Si no acabas con las republicas bananeras, tiranias democratias, que tenemos en todo el mundo desde Venezuela hasta EEUU (salvo Suiza tal vez).


----------



## Bocanegra (7 Abr 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Alrededores de Sevilla, invierno de 1936: se acercan las elecciones españolas.

Anda un señor recorriendo sus tierras, cuando un andrajoso se le cruza en el camino.

Sin bajarse del caballo, el señor lo llama y le pone en la mano una moneda y una lista electoral.

El hombre deja caer las dos, la moneda y la lista, y dándole la espalda dice:

*— En mi hambre, mando yo.

Eduardo Galeano *


----------



## Billy Ray (7 Abr 2022)

_Si Putin no quita a Peskov, la gente lo quitará a él. Las redes sociales rusas están furiosas en este momento.

Fue a Skynews, empezó a decir que Mariupol es parte de la República de Luhansk, que Rusia tiene pérdidas "significativas" y que quiere que el conflicto termine en un acuerdo de paz en los próximos días. 
El tío está haciendo un trabajo mejor del que podría hacer el SBU de Ucrania_


----------



## Bulldozerbass (7 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Veremos que hace Putiniano, esto será definitivo.



Con esto y las pruebas de los laboratorios, más el apoyo de China en naciones unidas con este último tema ya tiene buenas cartas en la mano.

Ahora que se está retirando de Kiev para simular debilidad y que los azovitas abandonen sus guaridas y salan a campo abierto creyendo que los rusos se retiran yéndose al Dombass, puede asestar un golpe definitivo desnazificando Kiev sin tener que entrar como en Mariupol.

En una semanita veremos cómo está la cosa, supongo.


----------



## Nico (7 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Porque le bloquean los pagos...que deben ser en dólares.
> Lo mismo que le pasaría a Rusia si no estuviera en el Consejo de Seguridad.
> Aunque con lo que se está viendo, le quitarán también la visa y se acabó la ONU.




No. Son países más bien pobres que no tienen para pagar su cuota. Pueden participar, incluso creo que tienen derecho de palabra incluso, pero no pueden votar hasta que se pongan al día.

Obviamente el que no va a poder pagar porque le bloquean las cuentas es Rusia, pero los otros en general son casos de países pobres.

Venezuela en particular, dejó de pagar, no por bloqueo, sino porque no le alcanzaba (con los embargos petroleros y demás). Asignó esos recursos a comprar comida.


----------



## Arraki (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Nicors (7 Abr 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Hago la pregunta y quiero una respuesta seria y racional ¿Para qué demonios los rusos abandonaron todo el norte de Ucrania y con ello eliminaron la presión sobre la capital? ¿Para facilitarles la defensa a los ucranianos y que concentren todo en el este? ¿Qué clase de retraso mental es ese? ¿Promesas banales de los turcos y la escoria occidental? Esos no tienen palabra alguna y esto una guerra abierta, ¿Qué consiguieron con eso? Absolutamente, nada. No ha habido el bendito avance militar aplastante en el oriente que supuestamente iba a haber, solo una lenta guerra estancada.



Los masacraron. Taluec.


----------



## magufone (7 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> jajajajaja este tio esta loco.....Una cosa es pensarlo y otra distinta es decirlo abiertamente por Twitter.
> 
> Francamente me cuesta creer sea real esta metedura de pata.



Tiene una edad... Y la edad es un potenciador.
La gente buena es mas buena con la edad... Y la mala... pues eso.


----------



## Sr Julian (7 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Les deseo a los rusos más suerte que a nosotros, en la lucha contra los criminales anglos. Recordando a los míos, envío un respetuoso homenaje a los rusos que hoy dan su vida por esa misma lucha. Siempre mear mirando a Inglaterra!



Si mal no recuerdo, los Irlandeses degollaron a centenares de Españoles, que naufragaron de la Felicisima Armada en sus costas


----------



## kikoseis (7 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Joder como está el patio, que querrá hace esté con el Orban?
> 
> Me da a mi que Solana está ya como Biden, gaga perdido.



Hace tiempo que estos gorrinos que se reúnen para manipular el mundo, han decidido sodomizar la democracia, y además ya nos ven como ganado.

El pensamiento de ninguno de estos ya es democrático. Se creen especiales para dictar a los demás sus valores y como creen que deben comportarse. 

Y el que no piense como ellos, ya lo consideran un objetivo a eliminar.


----------



## Von Rudel (7 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Voy a poner lo del Will Pulido (es su idea, pero no coincide con la mía)
> 
> Hace varias semanas dije que de seguir la tendencia, Ucrania podría ganar la guerra. Rusia luego tuvo que abandonar territorio al norte y ha retrocedido en Nikolayev-Jersón. No obstante las próximas ofensivas rusas en el Donbás probablemente logren avances territoriales.
> 
> ...




Buen analisis.


Lo cierto es que solo tenemos propaganda y no sabemos lo que ocurre realmente. Porque si nos fiamos de la información oficial de diarios como El mundo o el pais. Los neonazis combaten con Rusia, Los Rusos practicamente estan aniquilados y apunto de perder.


Lo cierto es que la mejor información la tiene algun analista Chino que no este trufado. Porque yo al Will Pulido y otros tantos como el que son igual, uno un poco mas porque son mas frikis, que la media que sigue temas militares. Y la información que tienen no es de ningun alto mando. Sino de otros frikis como ellos de twiter. Dicho por ellos mismos en estas charlas en donde se chupan la pollas en youtube.

Para quien tenga paciencia. Yo no.


----------



## Salamandra (7 Abr 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Hay un pequeño problemilla con este video. Lo bien que le graban a la abuelita y con un pasado ucra no te acercas a los rusos a esperar que alguien les diga algo porque aunque lo piensen, en general.... no lo dicen.

En los videos de verdad , cuando graban al contrario, se andan con más ojo grabando desde más lejos y medio disimulando o son todos del mismo bando, salvo con detenidos, claro.

Típico video de propaganda. Eso si, si de verdad piden las banderas, alguno habrá en ese caso, o varios, claro que si.


----------



## manalons (7 Abr 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


>



Me recuerda al etarra que presidia la comision de derechos humanos del parlamento vasco, el tarao ese que no recuerdo su nombre.


----------



## Billy Ray (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## arriondas (7 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Tiene una edad... Y la edad es un potenciador.
> La gente buena es mas buena con la edad... Y la mala... pues eso.



Solana siempre ha sido una serpiente, alguien malo de verdad. Ahora... pues lo esconde menos.


----------



## juanmanuel (7 Abr 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Hago la pregunta y quiero una respuesta seria y racional ¿Para qué demonios los rusos abandonaron todo el norte de Ucrania y con ello eliminaron la presión sobre la capital? ¿Para facilitarles la defensa a los ucranianos y que concentren todo en el este? ¿Qué clase de retraso mental es ese? ¿Promesas banales de los turcos y la escoria occidental? Esos no tienen palabra alguna y esto una guerra abierta, ¿Qué consiguieron con eso? Absolutamente, nada, no ha habido el bendito avance militar aplastante en el este, que supuestamente iba a haber solo una lenta guerra estancada.



Las tropas y el armamento no pueden ser deslocados al este porque dejarian la capital sin defensa. Por lo tanto los que estaban defendiendo Kiev van a continuar ahi.
Ahora se tienen que extender hasta la frontera bielorusa por lo que necesitan mas tropa y armamento, no menos.
Las unicas tropas que van a luchar en el este son las que ya estaban ahi antes de la entrada Rusa.
Ahora estan con menos personal, menos armamento, menos municion, menos territorio, mas cansados, mas desanimados, sin abastecimiento del oeste.
La defensa de Mariupol era bastante importante, fue destruida.
Las tropas en el Donbass estaban fortificadas, y bien armadas. Ahora estan debilitadas y casi rodeadas.
Si, esta habiendo un avance militar aplastante, pero lento.
Para los rusofobos es una demostracion de impericia.
Para los pro-rusos una lentitud exasperante.
Para los mandos militares una tarea siendo resolvida de la mejor manera de acuerdo a las directivas.
Las directivas son: Preservacion de los civiles, preservacion de las propias tropas, preservacion de las infraestructuras. Todo dentro de lo posible.
Ejemplo: Tenemos un francotirador en un departamento de un edificio.
Opcion uno; misil y destruccion del edificio y del francotirador.
Opcion dos; fuego de artilleria contra el departamento, y posterior remocion de los civiles.
Opcion tres; un grupo tactico se acerca al edificio, penetra, comienza a evacuar civiles, va avanzando piso por piso, departamento por departamento y liquida al francotirador.
Opcion cuatro; igual que la tres pero se negocia la rendicion del tirador para posterior canje de prisioneros, interrogatorio o lo que sea.
Cada opcion tiene pros y contras. Lo importante es no ponerse nervioso ni sacar conclusiones apresuradas.


----------



## No al NOM (7 Abr 2022)

Estoy haciendo una lista con periodistas que mienten para entregar a los chechenos, mientras ellos mueren otros mienten y piden armas para que sigan muriendo rusos y chechenos.

Periodistas eso no se hace


----------



## Murmurator (7 Abr 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Hago la pregunta y quiero una respuesta seria y racional ¿Para qué demonios los rusos abandonaron todo el norte de Ucrania y con ello eliminaron la presión sobre la capital? ¿Para facilitarles la defensa a los ucranianos y que concentren todo en el este?



Los rusos tienen superioridad aérea. Eso impide en gran parte el movimiento de los ucranianos. Ya que cualquier formación de vehículos que vaya por las carreteras, es un objetivo fácil para aviones y helicópteros.

Por eso los ucranianos permanecen cerca de las ciudades y evitan movimientos de larga envergadura.
Previsiblemente los rusos podrán trasladar sus unidades al este, mientras los ucranianos que están en Kiev permanecerán allí. Y si se atreven a moverse serán diezmados por la aviación.


----------



## Mongolo471 (7 Abr 2022)

manalons dijo:


> Me recuerda al etarra que presidia la comision de derechos humanos del parlamento vasco, el tarao ese que no recuerdo su nombre.



O como cuando lo hacía Arabia Saudita en la ONU, sabiendo que eran los creadores de Alqaeda.


----------



## ciruiostar (7 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> El frente del norte, operación V, se abastecía desde Belarus, no desde cuarteles y bases propias. Unas pocas semanas, vale, pero para una operación enquistada, era un riesgo.
> Se logró un pasillo desde el frente de Sumy (Brovary), pero sin limpiar adecuadamente los flancos, y sin llegar a contactar con el frente "de Chernobil".
> Las fuerzas aeroespaciales debían hacer un sobreesfuerzo en defensa de esos contingentes y sus despliegues, y no estaban tan operativas en ataque.
> 
> ...



Todo lo que dices se resume en básicamente: abrimos un frente militar que no consolidamos porque nos da ansiedad mover más fuerzas militares ociosas de los otros distritos militares rusos que tenemos disponibles. Retirarse es un error militar por la simple razón de que ahora los ucranianos pueden concentrar todo en un único frente fortificado de por sí, estancando la guerra y ganándola.

Si los rusos no pudieron limpiar el Dombas con los ucranianos dispersos haciendo malabares en múltiples frentes, ahora menos que solo deben mantener uno. Rusia no ha conseguido ninguno de los objetivos militares estratégicos (que es mínimo la orilla izquierda del Dniéper), Ucrania sigue siendo la punta de lanza de la OTAN y esa retirada no vino con costos ni contraprestación por parte de los ucranianos, únicamente palabrería de unos representantes de medio pelo en Turquía.

No debe ignorarse el costo político de todo esto, Putin se está jugando la permanencia suya y de sus calatravas en el poder con esta guerra, los rusos tienen fama de no tolerar líderes débiles, por consiguiente esto puede costarles bien caro como les salga un Afganistán por no tomarse el asunto en serio.


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## crocodile (7 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Si Putin no quita a Peskov, la gente lo quitará a él. Las redes sociales rusas están furiosas en este momento.
> 
> Fue a Skynews, empezó a decir que Mariupol es parte de la República de Luhansk, que Rusia tiene pérdidas "significativas" y que quiere que el conflicto termine en un acuerdo de paz en los próximos días.
> El tío está haciendo un trabajo mejor del que podría hacer el SBU de Ucrania_



Mucho traidor en Rusia, demasiados, sigo esperando a que Putiniano los eche .


----------



## pemebe (7 Abr 2022)

6 de abril de 2022, 10:43 AM CEST nbcnews.com
Por Ken Dilanian, Courtney Kube, Carol E. Lee y Dan De Luce

En una ruptura con el pasado, Estados Unidos está utilizando la inteligencia para librar una guerra de información con Rusia, incluso cuando la inteligencia no es sólida como una roca
"No tiene que ser una inteligencia sólida", dijo un funcionario estadounidense. "Es más importante adelantarse a ellos [los rusos], a Putin específicamente, antes de que hagan algo".

Fue una afirmación que llamó la atención y que ocupó los titulares de todo el mundo: Funcionarios estadounidenses dijeron que tenían indicios que sugerían que Rusia podría estar preparando el uso de agentes químicos en Ucrania.

El presidente Joe Biden lo dijo después públicamente. *Pero tres funcionarios estadounidenses dijeron esta semana a NBC News que no hay pruebas de que Rusia haya acercado armas químicas a Ucrania. Dijeron que Estados Unidos divulgó la información para disuadir a Rusia de utilizar las municiones prohibidas.*

Es uno de los ejemplos de la administración de Biden que rompe con los precedentes recientes al desplegar inteligencia desclasificada como parte de una guerra de información contra Rusia. La administración lo ha hecho incluso cuando la inteligencia no era sólida, dijeron los funcionarios, para mantener al presidente ruso Vladimir Putin fuera de balance. Coordinados por el Consejo de Seguridad Nacional de la Casa Blanca, los comunicados de inteligencia sin precedentes han sido tan frecuentes y voluminosos, dijeron los funcionarios, que las agencias de inteligencia tuvieron que dedicar más personal a trabajar en el proceso de desclasificación, depurando la información para que no traicionara las fuentes y los métodos.

Observadores de todas las tendencias la han calificado de estrategia audaz y hasta ahora exitosa, aunque no exenta de riesgos.

La inteligencia de Estados Unidos: Putin se siente engañado por sus militares en medio de los combates en Ucrania

Esta misma semana, el asesor de seguridad nacional Jake Sullivan subió al podio de la Casa Blanca y leyó lo que, según los funcionarios, era más información desclasificada, afirmando que la retirada de Rusia de las zonas cercanas a Kiev no era una retirada, sino un redespliegue estratégico que señala un importante asalto al este y al sur de Ucrania, que los funcionarios estadounidenses creen que podría ser una lucha prolongada y sangrienta.

*La idea es adelantarse y desbaratar las tácticas del Kremlin, complicar su campaña militar, "socavar la propaganda de Moscú y evitar que Rusia defina cómo se percibe la guerra en el mundo", dijo un funcionario del gobierno occidental familiarizado con la estrategia.*

Varios funcionarios estadounidenses reconocieron que Estados Unidos ha utilizado la información como arma incluso cuando la confianza en la exactitud de la información no era alta. *A veces ha utilizado la inteligencia de baja confianza con un efecto disuasorio, como con los agentes químicos, y otras veces, como dijo un funcionario, Estados Unidos simplemente "intenta meterse en la cabeza de Putin".*

Algunos funcionarios creen, sin embargo, que tratar de meterse en la cabeza de Putin es un ejercicio sin sentido, porque él hará lo que quiera a pesar de todo.

*El mayor éxito de la ofensiva informativa de Estados Unidos puede haber sido retrasar la propia invasión en semanas o meses, lo que los funcionarios creen que hicieron con predicciones precisas de que Rusia tenía intención de atacar, basadas en información definitiva. En el momento en que Rusia trasladó sus tropas, Occidente presentaba un frente unificado.*

Antes de la invasión, *Estados Unidos afirmó que Rusia pretendía montar un ataque de bandera falsa contra miembros de la población rusoparlante de Ucrania como justificación para la guerra y que los planes incluían un vídeo con cadáveres falsos. El vídeo nunca se materializó; Rusia ha afirmado constantemente que estaba invadiendo para proteger a los rusos étnicos de los "nazis" en Ucrania.*

Estados Unidos predijo con exactitud que Putin tenía la intención de llevar a cabo el ataque, incluso cuando otros países occidentales, especialmente Francia, argumentaron lo contrario. El jefe de la agencia de inteligencia militar de Francia dimitió la semana pasada por la decisión errónea.

*Un ex funcionario estadounidense dijo que los funcionarios de la administración creen que la estrategia retrasó la invasión de Putin desde la primera semana de enero hasta después de los Juegos Olímpicos y que el retraso le dio a Estados Unidos un tiempo valioso para poner a los aliados en la misma página en términos del nivel de la amenaza rusa y cómo responder.*

El director de la CIA, William Burns, ex embajador en Rusia, dijo a los legisladores en una audiencia sobre amenazas en el Congreso el mes pasado que "en todos los años que pasé como diplomático de carrera, vi demasiados casos en los que perdimos guerras de información con los rusos".

Ahora, dijo, "al ser cuidadosos con esto hemos eliminado el pretexto que Putin, en particular, suele utilizar".

"Eso ha sido un beneficio real, creo, para los ucranianos", dijo.

La política ha suscitado abundantes elogios incluso de algunos republicanos.

"Ha dado usted en el clavo en materia de inteligencia", dijo el congresista Brian Fitzpatrick, republicano de Pensilvania, en la audiencia anual de la Cámara de Representantes sobre las amenazas mundiales el mes pasado, dirigiéndose a Burns y a otros dirigentes de las agencias de inteligencia. "Su decisión de desclasificar, tanto la forma como el modo en que lo hizo, salvó vidas. Duerman bien, y gracias por hacerlo".

Pero la estrategia tiene sus peligros. Uno de ellos, según el funcionario occidental, *es que equivocarse claramente sería muy perjudicial para la credibilidad de Estados Unidos y le haría el juego a Moscú.*


En ocasiones, el gobierno de Biden ha publicado información en la que tiene menos confianza o sobre cosas que son posibles más que realmente probables.

La semana pasada, *funcionarios estadounidenses dijeron a los periodistas que tenían información que sugería que Putin estaba siendo engañado por sus propios asesores, que tienen miedo de decirle la verdad.

Pero cuando se le preguntó a Biden sobre la revelación más tarde en el día -después de que fuera noticia en todo el mundo- fue menos que definitivo*


_*Periodistas diciendo claramente que mienten a los ciudadanos a la cara y no pasa nada. Yo más bien creo que retraso la invasión porque se lo pidio CHINA y no por lo que dijo EEUU.*_


----------



## Eneko Aritza (7 Abr 2022)

Of topic.

Muchos atentados en Israel últimamente..


----------



## ccartech (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (7 Abr 2022)

*Stoltenberg hace a Rusia "responsable" de lo ocurrido en Bucha y teme "más masacres" en zonas aún ocupadas.*
El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, hace a Rusia "responsable" de la matanza de cientos de civiles en la localidad ucraniana de Bucha y teme que aún se vayan a descubrir "más masacres", "más ejemplos de crímenes de guerra", en zonas que aún están bajo control de las tropas rusas.

El jefe de la OTAN ha restado validez a las denuncias rusas sobre una supuesta invención de estas matanzas, apuntando por ejemplo que "los satélites cuentan la misma historia" que las autoridades ucranianas y los gobiernos occidentales y anticipando que puede haber otras atrocidades, informa Europa Press.


----------



## Mongolo471 (7 Abr 2022)

Cuando era vicepresidente tampoco importaba mucho


----------



## crocodile (7 Abr 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Todo lo que dices se resume en básicamente: abrimos un frente militar que no consolidamos porque nos da ansiedad mover más fuerzas militares ociosas de los otros distritos militares rusos que tenemos disponibles. Retirarse es un error militar por la simple razón de que ahora los ucranianos puede concentrar todo en un único frente fortificado de por sí, estancando la guerra y ganándola.
> 
> Si los rusos no pudieron limpiar el Dombas con los ucranianos dispersos haciendo malabares en múltiples frentes, ahora menos que solo deben mantener uno. Rusia no ha conseguido ninguno de los objetivos militares estratégicos (que es mínimo la orilla izquierda del Dniéper), Ucrania sigue siendo la punta de lanza de la OTAN y esa retirada no vino con costos ni contraprestación por parte de los ucranianos, únicamente palabrería de unos representantes de medio pelo en Turquía.
> 
> No debe ignorarse el costo político de todo esto, Putin se está jugando la permanencia suya y de sus calatravas en el poder con esta guerra, los rusos tienen fama de no tolerar líderes débiles, por consiguiente esto puede costarles bien caro como les salga un Afganistán por no tomarse el asunto en serio.



Solo espero que los rusos exijan responsabilidades a quien o quienes hayan cometido actos de traicion o de dejación de funciones


----------



## rejon (7 Abr 2022)

*Rusia reconoce "importantes bajas" y habla de "tragedia"*
"Tenemos importantes bajas entre las tropas y es una gran tragedia para nosotros", reconoce el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitri Peskov, en una entrevista al canal privado británico Sky News al hablar de los militares desplegados en Ucrania, sin precisar el número.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (7 Abr 2022)

Me queda claro que la OTAN ha declarado la guerra a Rusia. Nos han advertido que no será gratis, que cada uno saque sus conclusiones.

Pd. Se ha llenado de Trolls que tengo en el ignore, esto no es casual.


----------



## MiguelLacano (7 Abr 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Si mal no recuerdo, los Irlandeses degollaron a centenares de Españoles, que naufragaron de la Felicisima Armada en sus costas



Pues no, “recuerda” ustec muy mal. Los ingleses colgaron a los españoles y los irlandeses ayudaron a los españoles. Muchos españoles se refugiaron en los castillos de los irlandeses y combatieron contra los anglos. El capitán De Cuéllar escribió un relato formidable sobre su recorrido escapando de las hienas inglesas y luchando con los irlandeses codo a codo. A día de hoy los irlandeses celebran a los españoles y a su Armada cómo libertadores que no pudieron llevar a cabo su tarea. Es que no ve usted los vídeos o no le sale del papo y le encanta dar por el culo, demostrando su ignorancia y su mala baba?


----------



## Billy Ray (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## magufone (7 Abr 2022)

Los Biden son unos elementos del copón... Pero Biden da penica (solo a veces) porque ya no le riega bien


----------



## arriondas (7 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Voy a poner lo del Will Pulido (es su idea, pero no coincide con la mía)
> 
> Hace varias semanas dije que de seguir la tendencia, Ucrania podría ganar la guerra. Rusia luego tuvo que abandonar territorio al norte y ha retrocedido en Nikolayev-Jersón. No obstante las próximas ofensivas rusas en el Donbás probablemente logren avances territoriales.
> 
> ...



Creo que tu opinión se aproxima más a la realidad que la del comercial de la OTAN conocido como Will Pulido. La OTAN suele soltar bolas sin ponerse colorada, como ya vimos en Yugoslavia o en otros escenarios.


----------



## Billy Ray (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mongolo471 (7 Abr 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Si mal no recuerdo, los Irlandeses degollaron a centenares de Españoles, que naufragaron de la Felicisima Armada en sus costas



Eso ocurrió pero en Islandia, y eran balleneros vascos.


----------



## Sr Julian (7 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Pues no, “recuerda” ustec muy mal. Los ingleses colgaron a los españoles y los irlandeses ayudaron a los españoles. Muchos españoles se refugiaron en los castillos de los irlandeses y combatieron contra los anglos. El capitán De Cuéllar escribió un relato formidable sobre su recorrido escapando de las hienas inglesas y luchando con los irlandeses codo a codo. A día de hoy los irlandeses celebran a los españoles y a su Armada cómo libertadores que no pudieron llevar a cabo su tarea. Es que no ve usted los vídeos o no le sale del papo y le encanta dar por el culo, demostrando su ignorancia y su mala baba?



Pues creo recordad que lo ley en una Desperta Ferro, en un pueblo degollaron a unos 300 Españoles que naufragaron en las costas Irlandesas. Algunos clanes ayudarian a los Españoles y otros no.


----------



## rejon (7 Abr 2022)

*El ejército ucraniano ha recuperado el control de casi todo el territorio del Óblast de Mykolaiv.*

El gobernador del óblast, Vitaly Kim, informa al respecto.

Junto a eso, según él, los rusos continúan bombardeando Mykolaiv, es decir, desde "Smerch", y están tratando de asustar a los ciudadanos locales diciéndoles que se está preparando un ataque con 1000 tanques, 700 proyectores de cohetes y 5000 personas.

“Pero no hay ninguno de ellos. Al contrario, se están alejando, llevando los vehículos al servicio, no lo dejen más, cavan trincheras y tienen miedo. Están sentados y esperando que los ataquemos”. , afirmó Kim.

UN.


----------



## EUROPIA (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Remequilox (7 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Rusia reconoce "importantes bajas" y habla de "tragedia"*
> "Tenemos importantes bajas entre las tropas y es una gran tragedia para nosotros", reconoce el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitri Peskov, en una entrevista al canal privado británico Sky News al hablar de los militares desplegados en Ucrania, sin precisar el número.



A los rusos les duelen las bajas rusas.
A los ucranianos les excitan las bajas rusas, y les da muy mucho lo mismo las bajas propias.
A los periodistas internacionales solo les importan los gatitos.

(Estoy por pedirme en mi próxima vida, reencarnarme en un gato ruso, pero lejos, muy lejos, de los salvajes ucranianos)


----------



## ProfeInsti (7 Abr 2022)

* Zelenski insta a los ucranianos del este a huir para salvar sus 
vidas.
* Ucrania denuncia que Rusia siguen bombardeando Járkov.
* Fallece el líder ultranacionalista ruso Vladímir Zhirinovski.
* Un periodista o youtuber es más importante que un General.
* El espionaje alemán grabó conversaciones de soldados que 
probarían el asesinato de civiles en Bucha.
* Draghi advierte a Europa con la guerra si no seguimos la 
estrategia del Pentágono.
* Finlandia podría pedir su ingreso en la OTAN pese a la amenaza 
rusa.
* La ONU suspende a Rusia del Consejo de Derechos Humanos.


----------



## delhierro (7 Abr 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Todo lo que dices se resume en básicamente: abrimos un frente militar que no consolidamos porque nos da ansiedad mover más fuerzas militares ociosas de los otros distritos militares rusos que tenemos disponibles. Retirarse es un error militar por la simple razón de que ahora los ucranianos puede concentrar todo en un único frente fortificado de por sí, estancando la guerra y ganándola.
> 
> Si los rusos no pudieron limpiar el Dombas con los ucranianos dispersos haciendo malabares en múltiples frentes, ahora menos que solo deben mantener uno. Rusia no ha conseguido ninguno de los objetivos militares estratégicos (que es mínimo la orilla izquierda del Dniéper), Ucrania sigue siendo la punta de lanza de la OTAN y esa retirada no vino con costos ni contraprestación por parte de los ucranianos, únicamente palabrería de unos representantes de medio pelo en Turquía.
> 
> No debe ignorarse el costo político de todo esto, Putin se está jugando la permanencia suya y de sus calatravas en el poder con esta guerra, los rusos tienen fama de no tolerar líderes débiles, por consiguiente esto puede costarles bien caro como les salga un Afganistán por no tomarse el asunto en serio.



Es que los objetivos de Putin son solo las republicas, presionar a Ucrania para que firmara el acuerdo. El resto de objetivos se los inventan los rusos, la OTAN, y cualquiera que pasa por el debate...pero el que manda en Rusia es Putin y sus objetivos declarados si cuadran con la operación.

Yo creo que la caga, y ampliamente. Pero nuestras opiniones no son importantes las de Putin o el yanqui si.

Y Putin ataco porque tenia claro que de otra forma lo harai ucrania que ya habia empezado los bombardos para "ablandar" las republicas, gran parte de sus apoyos en las altas esferas estan como se ve torpedeando abiertamente la operación.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (7 Abr 2022)

Esto se pone feo, más si cabe... Dependemos de unas docenas de testículos. Mal fario.


----------



## pemebe (7 Abr 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


>



Lo mejor son las respuestas:


Si las elecciones no han servido de nada la única solución es bombardear indiscriminadamente la población civil. Ya se hizo en Belgrado.
Puedes bombardear Hungría como hiciste con Yugoslavia
Q poco te gusta la democracia liberal , eh
Felicitarle por cómo está yendo su país y preguntarle cómo lo hace
Otia, menos mal que ya no mandas en la OTAN, Javier.
¿Recordando esos consejos de ministros de los años 1980, con sus mercenarios y su cal viva?

Y a uno que le apoya:

Pues que voten salir de la UE si soberanamente no quieren adherirse a los principios constituyentes de esta que libremente referendaron.
*No creo que cortarle el pito a los niños sea un principio constituyente de la UE. Hay que saber qué significa constituyente. *


----------



## Loignorito (7 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Pues no, “recuerda” ustec muy mal. Los ingleses colgaron a los españoles y los irlandeses ayudaron a los españoles. Muchos españoles se refugiaron en los castillos de los irlandeses y combatieron contra los anglos. El capitán De Cuéllar escribió un relato formidable sobre su recorrido escapando de las hienas inglesas y luchando con los irlandeses codo a codo. A día de hoy los irlandeses celebran a los españoles y a su Armada cómo libertadores que no pudieron llevar a cabo su tarea. Es que no ve usted los vídeos o no le sale del papo y le encanta dar por el culo, demostrando su ignorancia y su mala baba?



Efectivamente. Y por poner otro ejemplo: La batalla de Kinsale: Españoles en la defensa de Irlanda


----------



## rober713 (7 Abr 2022)

La dignidad frente a la inmundicia

ttps://t.me/anna_news/27532

"За этот флаг мои родители погибали, а ты на него наступил". "Не нужны мне твои продукты".//
"Por esta bandera, mis padres murieron y tú la pisaste". "No necesito sus productos".


----------



## rejon (7 Abr 2022)

*La situación en la sitiada Mariupol sigue siendo difícil, pero la bandera ucraniana sigue ondeando en la ciudad*, informó Oleksandr Motuzyanyk, portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa.

'La situación en Mariupol ahora es difícil. Al mismo tiempo, la ciudad aguanta. A día de hoy, la bandera ucraniana todavía ondea allí, las batallas se desarrollan en las calles. La ciudad resultó gravemente dañada por la artillería y los ataques aéreos del enemigo', dijo.

UN.


----------



## ciruiostar (7 Abr 2022)

juanmanuel dijo:


> Las tropas y el armamento no pueden ser deslocados al este porque dejarian la capital sin defensa. Por lo tanto los que estaban defendiendo Kiev van a continuar ahi.
> Ahora se tienen que extender hasta la frontera bielorusa por lo que necesitan mas tropa y armamento, no menos.
> Las unicas tropas que van a luchar en el este son las que ya estaban ahi antes de la entrada Rusa.
> Ahora estan con menos personal, menos armamento, menos municion, menos territorio, mas cansados, mas desanimados, sin abastecimiento del oeste.
> ...



Los rusos levantaron los asedios de todas las posiciones en el norte, incluso aquellas en torno la frontera rusa, lo cual descarta un intento de volver a avanzar por ahí, lo que hicieron a nivel estratégico fue facilitarles todo a los ucras pueden mover el grueso de unidades porque Rusia operacionalmente no está dispuesta a mover más que los 250 mil hombres de antes del inicio de la operación los cuales y se sabe son insuficientes para ganar la guerra.

Cierto es que los ucranianos perdieron Mariúpol ¿Pero a que costo la ganaron los rusos? ¿Cuántas unidades siguen presas ahí limpiando los escombros? Y ese escenario se repite por todo el este con el estancamiento en las trincheras y el avance superlento por zonas urbanas.


----------



## rejon (7 Abr 2022)

*La batalla por Donbass se parecerá a la Segunda Guerra Mundial, - * el Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania, Dmitry Kuleba, hablando en la OTAN

"O nos ayudas ahora, hablo de días, no de semanas, o tu ayuda llegará demasiado tarde y mucha gente morirá", dijo Kuleba.

Según él, la batalla por Donbass se llevará a cabo con "grandes maniobras operativas y miles de tanques, aviones y vehículos blindados"

UN.


----------



## delhierro (7 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Otra imagen de satélite del puerto de Mariupol.
> En el propio puerto, el buque de vigilancia del USS Donbass echa humo.
> Todavía se desconocen las causas del incendio del barco.
> 
> ...



Lo que veo alucinate es que el barco siguiera ahí y no haya sido hundido por la aviación, la flota o los misiles rusos. Hacen cosas poco comprensibles al menos para mi.


----------



## Mongolo471 (7 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Cuando ves la cantidad de aviones que participaron, piensas, "qué brutalidad", pero las bajas humanas no fueron las peores para el daño que podrían haber hecho.


----------



## Mongolo471 (7 Abr 2022)

Lo siguió siendo igualmente


----------



## delhierro (7 Abr 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Los rusos levantaron los asedios de todas las posiciones en el norte, incluso aquellas en torno la frontera rusa, lo cual descarta un intento de volver a avanzar por ahí, lo que hicieron a nivel estratégico fue facilitarles todo a los ucras pueden mover el grueso de unidades porque Rusia operacionalmente no está dispuesta a mover más que los 250 mil hombres de antes del inicio de la operación los cuales y se sabe son insuficientes para ganar la guerra.
> 
> Cierto es que los ucranianos perdieron Mariúpol ¿Pero a que costo la ganaron los rusos? ¿Cuántas unidades siguen presas ahí limpiando los escombros? Y ese escenario se repite por todo el este con el estancamiento en las trincheras y el avance superlento por zonas urbanas.



Los rusos no tiene 250.000 hombtres. Tiene algo más de 100.000 luego estan unos 40.000 de las republicas. Es un número diminuto para intentar ocupar más alla del rio, e incluso esa zona habria que aislarla volando los puentes, cosa que los rusos inexplicablemente no han hecho. Se dedican en cambio a bombardear trenes que pueden llegar al este porque estan esos puentes.


----------



## MiguelLacano (7 Abr 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Pues creo recordad que lo ley en una Desperta Ferro, en un pueblo degollaron a unos 300 Españoles que naufragaron en las costas Irlandesas. Algunos clanes ayudarian a los Españoles y otros no.



Todos los clanes ayudaron a los españoles. Porque sus enemigos eran los anglos. Todos










Francisco de Cuéllar - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (7 Abr 2022)

Interesante este jilo (OT)


----------



## porconsiguiente (7 Abr 2022)

Por eso, cualquier español de bien, mea mirando a Inglaterra.


----------



## ciruiostar (7 Abr 2022)

Murmurator dijo:


> Los rusos tienen superioridad aérea. Eso impide en gran parte el movimiento de los ucranianos. Ya que cualquier formación de vehículos que vaya por las carreteras, es un objetivo fácil para aviones y helicópteros.
> 
> Por eso los ucranianos permanecen cerca de las ciudades y evitan movimientos de larga envergadura.
> Previsiblemente los rusos podrán trasladar sus unidades al este, mientras los ucranianos que están en Kiev permanecerán allí. Y si se atreven a moverse serán diezmados por la aviación.



Que no ha sido decisiva en toda esta guerra la superioridad aérea rusa, si anularon la aviación ucraniana y establecieron zona de no vuelo sobre el país, pero no lograron paralizar la actividad del ejército ucraniano ¿Cuánto quieres perder que los ucranianos logran reforzar el este y volverlo un infierno ahora que tienen tropas libres de los otros frentes?

Si pueden hacer el desplazamiento si lo hacen de manera dispersa, la cobertura aérea no es total.


----------



## Impresionante (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Martín de Goenechea (7 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los rusos no tiene 250.000 hombtres. Tiene algo más de 100.000 luego estan unos 40.000 de las republicas. Es un número diminuto para intentar ocupar más alla del rio, e incluso esa zona habria que aislarla volando los puentes, cosa que los rusos inexplicablemente no han hecho. Se dedican en cambio a bombardear trenes que pueden llegar al este porque estan esos puentes.



Efectivamente, ése es uno de los grandes problemas que estamos viendo ahora. Rusia no debía haber abordado esta guerra con menos de 300.000 efectivos. Y la chatarra sólo para los primeros momentos. Pero, como casi todo lo que hace el gobierno ruso, todo va a medio gas, pidiendo perdón por avanzar, dos pasos adelante y uno atrás... 

Si quieren seguir quemando su capital político en Estambul y Minsk, que lo hagan. Pero el resultado es más que previsible. Y eso si a nadie se le hinchan los cojones en Moscú, claro...


----------



## Top5 (7 Abr 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


>



Si esa es la cuenta personal en Twitter de esa desgracia humana queda bien clarito *que el rey esta desnudo...*

Ya sabéis lo que realmente significa la palabra "democracia" para este tipo de personas.

Esa palabra a la que tratan como una sucia ramera.
Otro tanto pasa con la palabra "libertad"...


----------



## NS 4 (7 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Parece que han votado a favor de la expulsión de Rusia de la mesa de las naciones unidas con el voto a favor de Hungría y serbia.
> 
> Dicho esto, su es así. Vamos a una guerra mundial con todas las consecuencias.



Serbia no hace eso si no esta sufriendo presiones tectonicas...

Tiene ademas a la lesbeika que es agente de la CIA...se educo y formo en USA.

La tal Barnavic....


----------



## Peineto (7 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Agencia Internacional de Energía AIE: Aproximadamente 240 millones de barriles de reservas de petróleo de emergencia estarán disponibles para el mercado mundial durante los próximos seis meses, aproximadamente 1,35 millones de barriles diarios, (Alemania aportará 6,48M, UK 4,41M y el resto a determinar) *
> 19:15 || 07/04/2022



Veamos.
La Organización de Países Exportadores de Petróleo (*OPEP*)* ha revisado este martes al alza su previsión sobre el consumo mundial de petróleo en 2021*, al cifrarlo en una media de 96,5 millones de barriles diarios (mbd) de crudo, 190.000 bd más que lo calculado hace un mes.

Se entiende perfectamente la solemne gilipollez de la misma AIE con su kikiriki de 1,36 millones de barriles diarios ofrecidos al mundo mundial para...

No hay cabeza, no hay nada, solo humo por doquier.


----------



## Peineto (7 Abr 2022)

Disculpen que no puse la fuente.

La OPEP revisa al alza el consumo mundial de petróleo en este año – El Periodico de la Energía


----------



## npintos (7 Abr 2022)

Baring Brothers financió la guerra a Argentina y Uruguay (no tengo datos de Brasil).

Argentina y Brasil se hicieron con algo de territorio que robaron a Paraguay, pero Uruguay ni siquiera tuvo esa ventaja, solamente se endeudó y tuvo que pagarle a los hijos de la pérfida Albión sin ganar nada.


----------



## Mongolo471 (7 Abr 2022)

¿Y quién es el presi? En verdad es un 0 a la izquierda, pero ahí sigue chocheando.


----------



## pemebe (7 Abr 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Todo lo que dices se resume en básicamente: abrimos un frente militar que no consolidamos porque nos da ansiedad mover más fuerzas militares ociosas de los otros distritos militares rusos que tenemos disponibles. Retirarse es un error militar por la simple razón de que ahora los ucranianos puede concentrar todo en un único frente fortificado de por sí, estancando la guerra y ganándola.
> 
> Si los rusos no pudieron limpiar el Dombas con los ucranianos dispersos haciendo malabares en múltiples frentes, ahora menos que solo deben mantener uno. Rusia no ha conseguido ninguno de los objetivos militares estratégicos (que es mínimo la orilla izquierda del Dniéper), Ucrania sigue siendo la punta de lanza de la OTAN y esa retirada no vino con costos ni contraprestación por parte de los ucranianos, únicamente palabrería de unos representantes de medio pelo en Turquía.
> 
> No debe ignorarse el costo político de todo esto, Putin se está jugando la permanencia suya y de sus calatravas en el poder con esta guerra, los rusos tienen fama de no tolerar líderes débiles, por consiguiente esto puede costarles bien caro como les salga un Afganistán por no tomarse el asunto en serio.



Abrieron un frente para retener parte del ejercito en Kiev y alrededores (y posiblemente para intentar acabar la guerra en unos dias). Tener en cuenta que cuando empezaron estaba todo helado y los vehiculos militares tienen mucha más movilidad. Ahora Ucrania es un lodazal y solo te puedes mover por las carreteras (y entonces es más facil controlarlas con la aviación).

Los Rusos no han empezado a atacar el dombass (salvo la parte sur) hasta ahora. Solo estaban atacando las republicas con sus fuerzas.

Los primeros objetivos fueron:

1.- Asegurar el agua para Crimea
2.- Asegurar la energia electrica tomando la mayor central nuclear de Europa.
3.- Controlar la desembocadura del Dnieper.
4.- Conectar por tierra Crimea con Rusia (y controlar de paso todo el mar de Azov)

Les costó tan poco que siguieron avanzando hacia Nikolaiev (alli les pararon los Ucranianos).

Y hasta hace poco solo bombardeaban aerodromos, depositos de armas y cuarteles de extranjeros.
Recientemente han empezado a bombardear depositos de combustible y nudos ferrroviarios ...

Todavía mantienen la energia electrica y el Internet y el flujo de gas para Europa (cosas que cortarian si se les pusieran mal las cosas).
Y si todavia fueran peor para ellos (que no creo) probablemente bombardearian Kiev y Leopolis en alfombra (como hacen los americanos en sus invasiones)


----------



## delhierro (7 Abr 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Que no ha sido decisiva en toda esta guerra la superioridad aérea rusa, si anularon la aviación ucraniana y establecieron zona de no vuelo sobre el país, pero no lograron paralizar la actividad del ejército ucraniano ¿Cuánto quieres perder que los ucranianos logran reforzar el este y volverlo un infierno ahora que tienen tropas libres de los otros frentes?
> 
> Si pueden hacer el desplazamiento si lo hacen de manera dispersa, la cobertura aérea no es total.



LLegan por falta de voluntad politica. Si politica. Los misiles rusos son la hostia, lo hemos visto todos tienen una precision de metros. Hay 10 puentes ferroviarios como mucho que permiten el cruce del rio, se necesitan 30 misiles si no quieres arriesgar aviones...Pues los puedntes siguen en pie. Se gastan esos misiles en destruir depositos, cuando pueden entrar camiones y trenes ocn combustible por toda la frontera oeste.

Me temo que hay que consultar cada movimiento , y conseguir la aprobación. Esta operación no esta en manos de un general , o es un general bastante raro. El tema de los puentes es VITAL. Si que hay presas y pueden cruzarlas, claro y se arma un atasco brutal, y por las presas no pueden pasar trenes. Ademas puedes destruir las pasarelas de las presas con bombas pequeñas sin tirarlas abajo, o atacar el atasco. Es muy raro. Al final , veo que le dan un golpe a Putin y no precisamente los occidentales.

---------



Los combates han llegado al puerto. Los de Kiev no parecen tener ninguna clase de vehiculos ahí.


----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Abr 2022)

Hoy conocí que los pacientes fueron evacuados del hospital Semyonovka (un pueblo cerca de Slavyansk) y el ejército ucraniano ocupaba los edificios preparándose para la defensa contra las tropas rusas que avanzan desde Izyum.

Exactamente lo mismo que hicimos nosotros hace ocho años en mayo de 2014. Los enfermos fueron evacuados, se colocó una compañía de milicias en los edificios y se atrincheraron. En la foto, nuestro destacamento de voluntarios en Semyonovka.

Durante dos meses, los ucranianos dispararon artillería contra Semyonovka y Slavyansk desde el monte Karachun, lo cual era claramente visible desde las ventanas del hospital.
Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania avanzaban desde la dirección de Izyum. El único intento serio de abrirse paso hacia Slavyansk a través de Semyonovka el 3 de junio fracasó; a continuación los ucranianos decidieron rodear la ciudad. La guarnición de la milicia escapó del cerco el 5 de julio por el último camino despejado. Escribí sobre esto en detalle en el libro "85 días de Slavyansk".

Ahora hemos cambiado de posición. Es extraño darse cuenta de que ahora en los mismos edificios, en las mismas calles donde llevamos a cabo la defensa contra las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania hace ocho años, los ucranianos ahora están esperando la llegada del ejército ruso.


----------



## Peineto (7 Abr 2022)

Para los mandos militares una tarea siendo resolvida...

JUAN MANUELLLLLLLL, resuelta eso, leñe


----------



## Impresionante (7 Abr 2022)

jojojo

. La inteligencia alemana graba conversaciones de soldados rusos que prueban el asesinato de civiles en Bucha


----------



## Murmurator (7 Abr 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Que no ha sido decisiva en toda esta guerra la superioridad aérea rusa, si anularon la aviación ucraniana y establecieron zona de no vuelo sobre el país, pero no lograron paralizar la actividad del ejército ucraniano ¿Cuánto quieres perder que los ucranianos logran reforzar el este y volverlo un infierno ahora que tienen tropas libres de los otros frentes?
> 
> Si pueden hacer el desplazamiento si lo hacen de manera dispersa, la cobertura aérea no es total.



Es posible. No podemos saber a ciencia cierta si la superioridad aérea rusa es suficiente para evitar el movimiento de los ucranianos. 

Pero la superioridad aérea, suele dificultar el movimiento del contrario. Las columnas de vehículos en carretera son muy vulnerables, y en esta época Ucrania es un barrizal donde no se puede mover por fuera de carretera. 

Yo sí apostaría a que cuanto menos los ucranianos tendrán que planear muy bien sus desplazamientos y evitar estar muchas horas seguidas en carretera, porque Ucrania es muy llana, y en cuanto los detecte la aviación rusa, no hay dónde esconderse. 

Si la aviación rusa no consigue impedir el desplazamiento de formaciones ucranianas, o al menos diezmar a las que localice, demostrará ser bastante ineficaz.


----------



## Mongolo471 (7 Abr 2022)

Murmurator dijo:


> Es posible. No podemos saber a ciencia cierta si la superioridad aérea rusa es suficiente para evitar el movimiento de los ucranianos.
> 
> Pero la superioridad aérea, suele dificultar el movimiento del contrario. Las columnas de vehículos en carretera son muy vulnerables, y en esta época Ucrania es un barrizal donde no se puede mover por fuera de carretera.
> 
> ...



Ya se decía desde un principio que tenían problemas en los visores por la noche, y no distinguían a rusos de ucranianos, por eso solo atacaban cuando no estaba nublado y de día.


----------



## Fauna iberica (7 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Lo mejor son las respuestas:
> 
> 
> Si las elecciones no han servido de nada la única solución es bombardear indiscriminadamente la población civil. Ya se hizo en Belgrado.
> ...



si hasta el willy toledo que esta en las antipodas ideologicas de ese gangster le da un zasca.


----------



## otroyomismo (7 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Las palabras de un criminal de guerra siempre deben ser objeto de atención




Ya le dan bastante caña en las replicas


----------



## amcxxl (7 Abr 2022)

Entierros de militares ucranianos en la RPD, cuyos cuerpos el Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania se negó a tomar


Cerca de los distritos de Krivoy Rog y Trudovoy dos UAV de ataque Bayraktar TB2 APU fueron destruidos en el aire 


Unidades del NM de la LPR están luchando con los militantes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en las afueras de la aldea de Novotoshkovskoye. Así lo informan fuentes ucranianas. 


Una historia asombrosa sobre cómo un luchador de la división Vístula del 20º ejército de armas combinadas tomó el tanque de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sin ayuda, desarmó a la tripulación enemiga con un PM en sus manos. Me encantan las historias sobre tanques escurridos. Mirar. Tanque detrás del héroe!


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (7 Abr 2022)

Rusia gana el mundial de atletismo ante los lloros de otaneros, progres y rojos del foro


@eL PERRO @Javier Castañeda Belmonte @keylargof




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Impresionante (7 Abr 2022)

.


----------



## Remequilox (7 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> esa zona habria que aislarla volando los puentes, cosa que los rusos inexplicablemente no han hecho. Se dedican en cambio a bombardear trenes que pueden llegar al este porque estan esos puentes.



¿Bombardear los puentes? ¿Una fuerza atacante? Sería una táctica de guerra sorprendente, el que ataca, se cierra los caminos de la ofensiva....
Lo normal en una guerra es que el que lleva la ofensiva haga lo posible (e imposible) por lograr tomar un puente intacto.
Destrozar puentes es una táctica defensiva.


----------



## Mongolo471 (7 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> .



Huele a churro, como lo de las gasolineras.


----------



## pepetemete (7 Abr 2022)

Los medios occidentales que entrevistan a portavoces del gobierno ruso intentan llevarlos a su terreno, acusarlos de genocidas y denigrarlos públicamente, a lo que éstos responden con una tranquilidad pasmosa y -por orden de Putin- un cierto aire de TROLEO.

Recordad que esas entrevistas forman parte de la guerra, y la información que se da en ellas seguramente interesada por el bando ruso también, para dar sensación de derrota y que los tontacos se vengan arriba.

Los periodistas occidentales en su gran mayoría son marionetas globalistas...en ello les va el puesto y el cuello si me apuras.


----------



## amcxxl (7 Abr 2022)

Murmurator dijo:


> Es posible. No podemos saber a ciencia cierta si la superioridad aérea rusa es suficiente para evitar el movimiento de los ucranianos.
> 
> Pero la superioridad aérea, suele dificultar el movimiento del contrario. Las columnas de vehículos en carretera son muy vulnerables, y en esta época Ucrania es un barrizal donde no se puede mover por fuera de carretera.
> 
> ...



es mejor que se muevan los ucros y aniquilarlos en campo abierto

cuantas mas tropas muevan hacia el este antes las liquidaran, menos resistencia encontraran en las ciudades despues



Remequilox dijo:


> ¿Bombardear los puentes? ¿Una fuerza atacante? Sería una táctica de guerra sorprendente, el que ataca, se cierra los caminos de la ofensiva....
> Lo normal en una guerra es que el que lleva la ofensiva haga lo posible (e imposible) por lograr tomar un puente intacto.
> Destrozar puentes es una táctica defensiva.



exactamente, solo recordar Market Garden y Remagen

depende de a donde quieran llegar y de los rios existentes quiza deberian bombardear los puentes de la region occidental de Ucrania, no el Dnieper


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (7 Abr 2022)

Volveremos a poner a Francia en el concierto de las Naciones, promoveremos este maravilloso medio de intercambio que es la Francofonía y reformaremos la Unión Europea para sustituirla por una Alianza Europea de Naciones. #DimancheJeVoteMarine


----------



## crocodile (7 Abr 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Los rusos levantaron los asedios de todas las posiciones en el norte, incluso aquellas en torno la frontera rusa, lo cual descarta un intento de volver a avanzar por ahí, lo que hicieron a nivel estratégico fue facilitarles todo a los ucras pueden mover el grueso de unidades porque Rusia operacionalmente no está dispuesta a mover más que los 250 mil hombres de antes del inicio de la operación los cuales y se sabe son insuficientes para ganar la guerra.
> 
> Cierto es que los ucranianos perdieron Mariúpol ¿Pero a que costo la ganaron los rusos? ¿Cuántas unidades siguen presas ahí limpiando los escombros? Y ese escenario se repite por todo el este con el estancamiento en las trincheras y el avance superlento por zonas urbanas.



Yo es que no tengo nada claro de qué c. Van los rusos, por más que yo esté en la barra del bar lo que veo es que el frente está estancado y retirarse de Bucha lo único que ha ocasionado es que los ukronazis hagan una matanza y la usen para enfangar a Rusia.
Normal que mucha gente no quiera señalarse como prorrusa, no se fian de que los dejen tirados.
Putiniano continua la operación con una mano atada a la espalda.


----------



## crocodile (7 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Lo que veo alucinate es que el barco siguiera ahí y no haya sido hundido por la aviación, la flota o los misiles rusos. Hacen cosas poco comprensibles al menos para mi.



Órdenes de la cúpula que aún espera hacer negocios con USA/OTAN.


----------



## crocodile (7 Abr 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Efectivamente, ése es uno de los grandes problemas que estamos viendo ahora. Rusia no debía haber abordado esta guerra con menos de 300.000 efectivos. Y la chatarra sólo para los primeros momentos. Pero, como casi todo lo que hace el gobierno ruso, todo va a medio gas, pidiendo perdón por avanzar, dos pasos adelante y uno atrás...
> 
> Si quieren seguir quemando su capital político en Estambul y Minsk, que lo hagan. Pero el resultado es más que previsible. Y eso si a nadie se le hinchan los cojones en Moscú, claro...



Pero es que si con los pasteleos no consiguen al menos Crimea y Donbass a Putiniano le van a exigir responsabilidades.


----------



## delhierro (7 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> ¿Bombardear los puentes? ¿Una fuerza atacante? Sería una táctica de guerra sorprendente, el que ataca, se cierra los caminos de la ofensiva....
> Lo normal en una guerra es que el que lleva la ofensiva haga lo posible (e imposible) por lograr tomar un puente intacto.
> Destrozar puentes es una táctica defensiva.



Seamos serios, con las fuerzas en el terrero los rusos no va a ocupar el oeste del rio. Y como se vio en kiev, los ucranianos los volarian antes de retirarse. Así que no pierden nada, cruzar esos puentes con el enemigo al otro lado con cientos de misiles AT no es factible de todas maneras , esto no es la IIGM. Los puentes acaban en la mayor parte de los casos en una gran ciudad, miles de ventanas. Tendrian que bombardear en alfombra.

Paralizar al defensor, es mucho más importante que pensan en posible ofensivas futuras. Y si se detruyen las comunicaciones en las guerras defensivas, solo hay que mirar las operaciones de la otan. El efecto moral de sentir que no van a llegar refuerzos hace mucho más faciles las rendiciones.

El rio es un a frontera natural muy defendible, porque lo mismo que los rusos lo tendrian crudo para cruzar la otan tendria lso mismos problemas.


----------



## amcxxl (7 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Yo es que no tengo nada claro de qué c. Van los rusos, por más que yo esté en la barra del bar lo que veo es que el frente está estancado y retirarse de Bucha lo único que ha ocasionado es que los ukronazis hagan una matanza y la usen para enfangar a Rusia.
> Normal que mucha gente no quiera señalarse como prorrusa, no se fian de que los dejen tirados.
> Putiniano continua la operación con una mano atada a la espalda.



el frente no esta estancado, hay una pausa operacional para acumulacion de fuerzas y crear superioridad en secciones del frente que se necesitan romper, mientras tanto la artilleria y la aviacion machacan las zonas fortificadas del Donbass para ablandarlas

parte de las fuerzas de Mariupol ya estan en el frente que romperan entre Donetsk y Zaporozhie
es cuestion de dias, quiza el fin de semana o el lunes


----------



## Marchamaliano (7 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> es mejor que se muevan los ucros y aniquilarlos en campo abierto



Los nazis en campo abierto no tienen nada que hacer, por eso juegan a meterse en ciudades y emboscadas. Tácticas puramente defensivas. Pero vamos que van ganando ellos que lo ha dicho la tele y puuuunto.


----------



## HDR (7 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Volveremos a poner a Francia en el concierto de las Naciones, promoveremos este maravilloso medio de intercambio que es la Francofonía y reformaremos la Unión Europea para sustituirla por una Alianza Europea de Naciones. #DimancheJeVoteMarine



El retorno de la vieja Francia gaulliana equivaldría a una nuclear en la línea de flotación del anglosionismo.


----------



## Zhukov (7 Abr 2022)

La democracia Ucrania

la Fiscalía General de Ucrania informó que desde el 24 de febrero de 2022, ha registrado 7283 casos penales y un caso "principal" de agresión de la Federación de Rusia.

De ellas, 1.653 son causas penales por "violación de la integridad territorial de Ucrania" (artículo 110 del Código Penal).

Como muestra la práctica judicial, se trata en su mayoría de casos de publicaciones en redes sociales en las que los ciudadanos expresan sus puntos de vista.

Por ejemplo, el bloguero de Lviv Gleb Lyashenko ha estado bajo arresto desde el 30 de marzo.

435 casos de "alta traición" (artículo 111). Su uso se caracteriza por la acusación de traición contra el poeta Jan Taksiur, de 70 años, quien abogó por los derechos de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Ucraniana. Desde el 10 de marzo, está detenido en el centro de detención preventiva de Lukyanovsky (Kiev).

Desde el 10 de marzo, está detenido en el centro de detención preventiva de Lukyanovsky (Kiev).

El 20 de marzo, la SBU detuvo en Kiev a Olena Berezhnaya, activista de derechos humanos de 66 años, acusada de alta traición.

43 casos: "librar una guerra de agresión" (artículo 437). Según este artículo, por ejemplo, un activista de izquierda de Dnepropetrovsk, Alexander Matyushenko, que nunca participó en operaciones militares, fue acusado.

During the arrest, he was severely beaten by the Azov servicemen. Está detenido desde el 3 de marzn the same day, 39 people were detained in Dnepropetrovsk on the same charge.

On the same day, 39 people were detained in Dnepropetrovsk on the same charge.

56 casos de "sabotaje". Uno de estos casos es el del periodista de Odessa Yuriy Tkachev, acusado de posesión de explosivos, que, según él, fueron colocados por los oficiales de la SBU.

Está detenido desde el 19 de marzo.

On the same day, 17 people were detained in Odessa on the same charge.

El violinista de la Filarmónica Regional de Volyn Oleg Smetanin también fue acusado en virtud de este artículo en Lutsk.


----------



## delhierro (7 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Yo es que no tengo nada claro de qué c. Van los rusos, por más que yo esté en la barra del bar lo que veo es que el frente está estancado y retirarse de Bucha lo único que ha ocasionado es que los ukronazis hagan una matanza y la usen para enfangar a Rusia.
> Normal que mucha gente no quiera señalarse como prorrusa, no se fian de que los dejen tirados.
> Putiniano continua la operación con una mano atada a la espalda.



Estancado no esta, estan intentando creo minimizar las bajas. Machacnado mucho con artilleria y aviación antes de atacar. Esa parte parece lógica, visto que no van a ser corto, ¿ para que correr ? 15 dias de preparación y ablandamiento pueden marcar una diferencia. Pero tambien la marcaria reforzar la agrupación con tropas de refresca, ahí si coincido en esa mano atada a la espalda.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (7 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Volveremos a poner a Francia en el concierto de las Naciones, promoveremos este maravilloso medio de intercambio que es la Francofonía y reformaremos la Unión Europea para sustituirla por una Alianza Europea de Naciones. #DimancheJeVoteMarine



Sería interesante saber en que consiste esa "Alianza Europea de Naciones". Lo digo sinceramente sin segundas. 

Porque si lo que quiere es volver a una especie de pacto de carbón y el acero, el franco y demás, los veo dando marcha atrás en 0.5. En cuanto los paises del sur lastrados por la deuda se dediquen a devaluar a lo bestia y por ejemplo la agricultura francesa se vaya al guano porque un pimiento o pepino español valga la décima parte a unos cientos de kilómetros de la frontera gabacha.


----------



## Archimanguina (7 Abr 2022)

Lo que no entiendo es lo de los oficiales OTAN en Mariupol. Si tuvieron al menos una semana para salir de Mariupol antes de que se cerrase el cerco..¿Qué cojones hacen ahi?.....


----------



## Salamandra (7 Abr 2022)

Quizás alguien recuerde, los chantajes a funcionarios por parte de EEUU revelados por Lavrov. Pues a cuenta de chantajes a mexicanos por votar su ley de reforma eléctrica, ha colocado hoy en vivo las palabras de lavrov al respecto.

Es minuto y medio a partir de donde lo pongo y habla Lavrov:


----------



## juanmanuel (7 Abr 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Para los mandos militares una tarea siendo resolvida...
> 
> JUAN MANUELLLLLLLL, resuelta eso, leñe



Si, pido disculpas.
Lamentablemente al residir en Brasil los ultimos 30 años me confundo y a veces tengo que consultar como se escriben algunas palabras en español.
Ejemplo: "Para os mandos militares, uma tarefa sendo resolvida." Casi, casi. Resolvida me denuncio.
Pido anticipadamente disculpas por si vuelvo a cometer tales errores.


----------



## mazuste (7 Abr 2022)

Cada vez hay más informaciones sobre lo que sale de Mariupol. Que son mucho peores
que "sólo" oficiales de la OTAN asesorando a soldados de AZOV, parece que se trataba
de "especialistas en técnicas de tortura", entrenando a los AZOV.

Pepe Escobar incluso sugiere que podría haber un centro de tortura y pruebas de armas
biológicas en Mariupol .
https://twitter.com/RealPepeEscobar?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author/


----------



## Archimanguina (7 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Cada vez hay más informaciones sobre lo que sale de Mariupol. Que son mucho peores
> que "sólo" oficiales de la OTAN asesorando a soldados de AZOV, parece que se trataba
> de "especialistas en técnicas de tortura", entrenando a los AZOV.
> 
> ...



haya lo que haya dara igual, no saldra en los medios, luego no existirá.


----------



## apocalippsis (7 Abr 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Hago la pregunta y quiero una respuesta seria y racional ¿Para qué demonios los rusos abandonaron todo el norte de Ucrania y con ello eliminaron la presión sobre la capital? ¿Para facilitarles la defensa a los ucranianos y que concentren todo en el este? ¿Qué clase de retraso mental es ese? ¿Promesas banales de los turcos y la escoria occidental? Esos no tienen palabra alguna y esto una guerra abierta, ¿Qué consiguieron con eso? Absolutamente, nada. No ha habido el bendito avance militar aplastante en el oriente que supuestamente iba a haber, solo una lenta guerra estancada.



Segun lei fue orden de Putin.


----------



## Peineto (7 Abr 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es lo de los oficiales OTAN en Mariupol. Si tuvieron al menos una semana para salir de Mariupol antes de que se cerrase el cerco..¿Qué cojones hacen ahi?.....



Me inclino por pensar que no pudieron salir porque la inteligencia mmilitar rusa estaba controlando cada paso que daban. Se explica así el cague de Macarrón como portavoz de todos los países metidos en el ajo.
A lo mejor nos reimos luego con la operación Asterix, Mortadelo y Filemón, Bacterio y el profesor Cojonciano, Genial.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (7 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Cada vez hay más informaciones sobre lo que sale de Mariupol. Que son mucho peores
> que "sólo" oficiales de la OTAN asesorando a soldados de AZOV, parece que se trataba
> de "especialistas en técnicas de tortura", entrenando a los AZOV.
> 
> ...



Lo mejor de ese enlace es que indica que el Pentágono llama al ruso y no le cogen el teléfono…están rotas las comunicaciones desde la alerta de las cabezas nucleares rusas.


----------



## mazuste (7 Abr 2022)

Tal cual.

*El Imperio de los cobardes y mentirosos resentidos, que está matando de hambre a millones *
_*de afganos y armando el genocidio en Yemen, consiguió que la Asamblea General de la ONU *_
*suspendiera a Rusia del Consejo de Derechos Humanos.*
Pepe Escobar.


----------



## Guaguei (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## ccartech (7 Abr 2022)

Un nazi de la brigada "Azov", que salió de Mariupol por un corredor humanitario hacia Rusia, fue detenido y tras un minucioso registro de su teléfono móvil se encontraron fotos y vídeos de torturas y asesinatos de civiles, entre otros. #Πολεμος_στην_Ουκρανια #Ουκρανια


----------



## mazuste (7 Abr 2022)

Estamos asistiendo al fin de 500 años de dominio colonial occidental. Es lo que hay.
China va a hacer lo que quiera hacer, independientemente de lo que diga Occidente.
Las sanciones no hacen otra cosa que exponer los límites de la guerra económica 
global. 
Más allá de eso sólo hay un conflicto a solventar.


----------



## Peineto (7 Abr 2022)

juanmanuel dijo:


> Si, pido disculpas.
> Lamentablemente al residir en Brasil los ultimos 30 años me confundo y a veces tengo que consultar como se escriben algunas palabras en español.
> Ejemplo: "Para os mandos militares, uma tarefa sendo resolvida." Casi, casi. Resolvida me denuncio.
> Pido anticipadamente disculpas por si vuelvo a cometer tales errores.



Muito obrigado.


----------



## bangkoriano (7 Abr 2022)

La CE jugando a pequeño dictador


----------



## Sir Torpedo (7 Abr 2022)

Gente, esta noticia es importante:

EEUU libera a un ciudadano argelino tras casi 20 años de condena sin juicio en Guantánamo

Se va ha haber follón en Argelia pronto.

Me huelo que este cabroncete es el banderín de enganche de los follacabras que van a joder Argelia.

Cosas mías.


----------



## crocodile (7 Abr 2022)

La batalla por Donbass se parecerá a la Segunda Guerra Mundial, dijo el jefe del departamento de política exterior del régimen de Kiev, Dmitry Kuleba, hablando en la OTAN, y probablemente ni siquiera se dio cuenta de la razón que tenía. Teniendo en cuenta que los soldados rusos y los defensores de Donbass encuentran banderas con esvásticas y retratos de Hitler en casi uno de cada dos cuarteles o en el banquillo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los Batallones Nacionales, ¿es de extrañar que perciban la Operación Militar Especial como una continuación de la Gran Guerra Patria, cuando nos enfrentamos al fascismo resucitado.
Y así es como nuestros enemigos perciben lo que está pasando. No es de extrañar que el canciller alemán Olaf Scholz anunciara que el conflicto en Ucrania los liberó de la "culpa histórica". Decidieron que ahora pueden quitarse las máscaras y ser ellos mismos. Y ahora el Seimas de Letonia ha prohibido la celebración del Día de la Victoria y ha declarado el 9 de mayo Día del Recuerdo de los caídos en Ucrania, dejando claro que los ucranianos son solo descendientes de los legionarios de las SS y de Bandera, para quienes este Gran Día es una fecha lúgubre. . Y en Alemania, el monumento a los soldados soviéticos muertos en el Parque Treptow de Berlín fue profanado, y una parte importante de la sociedad alemana reaccionó al acto de vandalismo "con comprensión".


----------



## ccartech (7 Abr 2022)

La Fuerza de Reacción Rápida (SOBR), una unidad "Akhmat" del ejército ruso, está atacando las posiciones nazis en Mariupol. #Guerra_en_Ucrania #Ucrania


----------



## amcxxl (7 Abr 2022)

Misiles de alta precisión lanzados desde el aire alcanzaron un grupo de equipo militar ucraniano en la estación de tren Novograd-Volynsky en la región de Zhytomyr. Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación 


Persiguiendo a las unidades en retirada de la 54ª brigada mecanizada de las tropas ucranianas, las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF bloquearon el asentamiento de Ugledar y ahora luchan por su liberación de los nacionalistas. Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa 


Rusia realizó un ataque aéreo en el paso elevado cerca de la estación Barvinkove, ferrocarril de Donetsk. Es la única salida ferroviaria controlada por Ucrania desde Slovyansk, Kramatorsk y Lyman. 


 Járkov. Ahora.


----------



## crocodile (7 Abr 2022)

Z Informes de la milicia Novorossiya (DNR, LNR, Ucrania, Guerra):
A disposición de RT había una grabación de una conversación telefónica de periodistas extranjeros que visitaron la aldea de Borodyanka, que quedó bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Discuten que aunque la ciudad está destruida, no hay cuerpos de muertos en la calle, y nadie sabe de las supuestas ejecuciones, que, según el Fiscal General de Ucrania, fueron realizadas por militares rusos:

“Acabo de hablar con el médico forense de la policía y me dijo oficialmente que aquí no se vio nada de eso: no hubo muertos, ni ejecuciones”.

El corresponsal también le dice a un colega que la población local habla positivamente de nuestros combatientes: “También hablé con varias ancianas y dijeron que el ejército ruso las trató con educación, les dio comida, agua... Así que la imagen aquí es completamente diferente."

@rt_ruso

En el frente occidental de la RPD, se están realizando preparativos para otra operación ofensiva: la liberación de Vuhledar. La ciudad está bloqueada casi por completo, informa el oficial de la república de NM.

Las tropas de la RPD están eludiendo gradualmente el asentamiento desde el sur. Krasnaya Polyana, Novopetrikovka, Staromlinovka, Urozhaynoye: las aldeas recientemente liberadas al oeste de Volnovakha están llenas de equipos APU quemados.

@izvestia


----------



## Minsky Moment (7 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Una guerra, SALVO a EE.UU. hasta ahora y eso sin sanciones le llevaba aparejada costes y una destrucción productiva interna, cosa lógica por cierto, al menos si hablamos de una guerra y no lo de Francia en cualquier país africano... SALVO A EE.UU.
> 
> Pero es que además en este caso HAY SANCIONES bestiales y de las que deberían DEFENESTRAR al Rublo, llevarlo, tal y como aconteción en sus primeros días al fondo... o de lo contrario, y es lo que está pasando, esa SUBIDA lo que significa es que LOS MERCADOS ya no creen al DOLAR, no al rublo, AL DOLAR... y eso sí es muy, pero que muy hodido...



¿Pero cómo no va a perder credibilidad el dólar si se ha demostrado que a discreción de no se sabe muy bien quién se te puede permitir usarlo o no en los mercados internacionales, que de nada sirve acumular la divisa porque en un momento dado se te puede bloquear sin previo aviso? Lógicamente, las posiciones de venta contra el dólar han tenido que subir en estas semanas.


----------



## orcblin (7 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Segun lei fue orden de Putin.



Tu deja que las tropas salgan de una ciudad para ser barridas por fuego aéreo y sobretodo gasten combustible.. ya verás lo bien que vuelven


----------



## quinciri (7 Abr 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Cierto es que los ucranianos perdieron Mariúpol ¿Pero a que costo la ganaron los rusos? ¿Cuántas unidades siguen presas ahí limpiando los escombros? Y ese escenario se repite por todo el este con el estancamiento en las trincheras y el avance superlento por zonas urbanas.



Creo que hay otros hilos más acordes con lo que pueda ser tu linea (mayormente, pero no del todo) puramente especulativa...


----------



## Zhukov (7 Abr 2022)

Incluye cosas publicadas, y algunos avances hoy, y otras historias de interés









Noticias de la guerra 07/04/2022


AYER 6 Abril Situación general: Perdón por el retraso, ayer no pude escribir parte de guerra. Resumen de Cassad de ayer noche, ampliado con mis comentarios Brevemente sobre Ucrania. 04/06/2022 1.M…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## Hermericus (7 Abr 2022)

Los combates estan principalmente al norte de la Rep. Donetsk, donde hay varias ciudades grandes, es zona industrial.

Una vez que se controle esa zona, llegar hasta la curva del Dnieper será mucho mas fácil. Habrá una batalla dura en Dnipro, a no ser que los rusos se la dejen a Ucrania, y estará cumplido el objetivo al este.

Para acabar, Odessa, ese si que es un objetivo irrenunciable para Rusia, es una ciudad rusa.

El final de la guerra será mas o menos asi, la Novorosiya cedida a Ucrania tras la revolución bolchevique para hacer la RSS de Ucrania.







Ahora Rusia controla algo mas de la mitad del objetivo.

Si se cumple, Ucrania quedará como un pais agricola y ganadero. Casi toda la industria será rusa y 4 de las 5 mayores ciudades de Ucrania.


----------



## Mongolo471 (7 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> La Fuerza de Reacción Rápida (SOBR), una unidad "Akhmat" del ejército ruso, está atacando las posiciones nazis en Mariupol. #Guerra_en_Ucrania #Ucrania



Me recuerda a los reverdes de Siria, cuando les grababan se ponían a hacer el gilipollas.


----------



## Bishop (7 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Llegan noticias interesantes (aunque esperadas y con pinzas) desde Mariupol.
> Fuentes de Telegram confirman la presencia de cargos de la OTAN en Azovstal.
> Informa de que los miembros de la OTAN conectaron con la inteligencia rusa
> a través de un canal de radio abierto y pidieron que se les diera la oportunidad
> ...



¿Evacuar? ¿Cómo que evacuar?

Joder, mucho más fácil. Que se rindan. Como ha hecho parte del ejército regular. Y ahí que queden como prisioneros de guerra temporalmente, a la espera de ver cómo se les clasifica después...


----------



## lapetus (7 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> y reformaremos la Unión Europea para sustituirla por una Alianza Europea de Naciones



Los Alemanes si se quitan el lastre de pagar, firman esto inmediatamente.


HDR dijo:


> la vieja Francia gaulliana



Esta mujer es disidencia controlada. Sirve para que los partidos del sistema ganen cómodamente.


luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> los veo dando marcha atrás en 0.5. En cuanto los paises del sur lastrados por la deuda se dediquen a devaluar a lo bestia y por ejemplo la agricultura francesa se vaya al guano porque un pimiento o pepino español valga la décima parte a unos cientos de kilómetros de la frontera gabacha.



Venía a decir esto. La inflación puede rasgar la UE por la mitad. Los Alemanes no bromean con la inflación, que todavía se acuerdan de la era Weimar. Si siguen imprimiendo habrá rebelión nórdica, y si paran habrá cisma sureño.


----------



## mazuste (7 Abr 2022)

*
" El Occidente colectivo ha adoptado ahora plenamente una estrategia inventada por primera vez por los israelíes: 
si no puedes ganar una guerra real, gana una imaginaria. Y al igual que el bombardeo por parte de las FDI de algún 
puesto fronterizo entre Siria e Irak no tiene ningún sentido militar ni diferencia alguna, es estupendo para la moral 
de los israelíes que, al igual que la gente de Occidente, sienten un fuerte sentimiento de superioridad racial sobre 
sus vecinos árabes, por lo que *necesitan* "victorias" para aumentar su propio ego y ocultar el hecho de que los 
vecinos de Israel han perdido cualquier miedo que pudieran tener en el pasado..."*

"El Saker"


----------



## ccartech (7 Abr 2022)

Según informes no confirmados, el ejército ruso habría capturado el comandante de la OTAN, Teniente general Roger L. Cloutier cerca de Mariúpol. Estados Unidos aún no ha oficialmente anunciado nada...


----------



## ccartech (7 Abr 2022)

Mariupol: Rescate de civiles varados durante un mes en un sótano, sin electricidad, gas, agua y comida. 5 ancianas y una niña. Vídeo 3. #Mariupol


----------



## JAGGER (7 Abr 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Los nazis en campo abierto no tienen nada que hacer, por eso juegan a meterse en ciudades y emboscadas. Tácticas puramente defensivas. Pero vamos que van ganando ellos que lo ha dicho la tele y puuuunto.



Los nazis:


----------



## Malevich (7 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Alcalde de Dnipro insta a mujeres , niños y ancianos a marchar.
> 
> Theguardian.com



¿Ofensiva final ? Ojalá....


----------



## ccartech (7 Abr 2022)

Marines rusos y militares de la Milicia Popular de la RPD aseguraron la evacuación de más de 100 civiles del hospital de la ciudad de Mariupol, que no fueron liberados por los militantes de Azov.


----------



## Mongolo471 (7 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Según informes no confirmados, el ejército ruso habría capturado el comandante de la OTAN, Teniente general Roger L. Cloutier cerca de Mariúpol. Estados Unidos aún no ha oficialmente anunciado nada...



Suena a fake a kilómetros, qué pinta un teniente general en Mariúpol, ni que fuera Patton.


----------



## ccartech (7 Abr 2022)

La situación en el área de la estación de tren de Kramatorsk. La gente intenta con todas sus fuerzas salir de la ciudad que los ukronazis pretenden convertir en una "segunda Mariupol".


----------



## amcxxl (7 Abr 2022)

+18 militares ucranianos destruidos en el camino a Sloviansk


Gran incendio en curso en Kharkiv. 


Apareció un video en la red, cuando un activista desconocido se reunió con Hetman Poroshenko en Kiev y comenzó a gritarle insultos. Ni siquiera los guardias armados ayudaron. 


Aeropuerto Internacional de Nikolaev. 


La red mostró las consecuencias de los ataques aéreos de febrero en el aeródromo de Melitopol, donde se encontraba la 25ª brigada de aviación de transporte de Ucrania.


----------



## Seronoser (7 Abr 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Los rusos levantaron los asedios de todas las posiciones en el norte, incluso aquellas en torno la frontera rusa, lo cual descarta un intento de volver a avanzar por ahí, lo que hicieron a nivel estratégico fue facilitarles todo a los ucras pueden mover el grueso de unidades porque Rusia operacionalmente no está dispuesta a mover más que los 250 mil hombres de antes del inicio de la operación los cuales y se sabe son insuficientes para ganar la guerra.
> 
> Cierto es que los ucranianos perdieron Mariúpol ¿Pero a que costo la ganaron los rusos? ¿Cuántas unidades siguen presas ahí limpiando los escombros? Y ese escenario se repite por todo el este con el estancamiento en las trincheras y el avance superlento por zonas urbanas.



Es que hay que limpiar lo que va a ser tuyo.
Es lo normal.
Salvo en el COD, donde arrasáis con todo claro.


----------



## Peineto (7 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> * " El Occidente colectivo ha adoptado ahora plenamente una estrategia inventada por primera vez por los israelíes:
> si no puedes ganar una guerra real, gana una imaginaria. Y al igual que el bombardeo por parte de las FDI de algún
> puesto fronterizo entre Siria e Irak no tiene ningún sentido militar ni diferencia alguna, es estupendo para la moral
> de , por lo que *necesitan* "victorias" para aumentar su propio ego y ocultar el hecho de que los
> ...




*los israelíes que, al igual que la gente de Occidente, sienten un fuerte sentimiento de superioridad racial sobre 
sus vecinos árabes...

 Que, sorpresa, son SEMITAS,

Vamos a echarnos unas risas.*


----------



## bangkoriano (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## luisgarciaredondo (7 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Los Alemanes si se quitan el lastre de pagar, firman esto inmediatamente.
> 
> Esta mujer es disidencia controlada. Sirve para que los partidos del sistema ganen cómodamente.
> 
> Venía a decir esto. La inflación puede rasgar la UE por la mitad. Los Alemanes no bromean con la inflación, que todavía se acuerdan de la era Weimar. Si siguen imprimiendo habrá rebelión nórdica, y si paran habrá cisma sureño.



El problema es que en el momento que tu pones una moneda común, por cojones necesitas una economía común que lime las diferencias. Porque si no las regiones más pobres terminarán descolgadas por pura inercia y terminarán siendo un lastre para las ricas. JUSTO LO QUE ESTÁ PASANDO.

Y la UE dista mucho de tener una economía integrada, solo lo parece. Los ricos del norte nos venden a los del sur porque podemos comprarles en euros, pero claro en base a deuda. Y al final son ellos los que tienen que comprar la deuda para que podamos pagarles. Así que montamos un círculo vicioso de muy difícil salida. 

Si nos vamos, no les compramos, entonces no tienen que pagar pero también ganan menos. Y nosotros por otro lado pasamos a ser presas de la inflación y una moneda débil que nos condena a la descapitalización y una economía de subsistencia, compitiendo con ellos como compite Marruecos con nosotros.

En resumen que estamos pillados todos por el mismo cepo. Porque los alemanes o los finlandeses se ponen muy dignos con eso de no querer seguir pagando, pero NO HACEN NADA SERIO O REAL para evitarlo. SIGUEN SUBVENCIONANDO Y AFLOJÁNDOLE LA MOSCA a gobiernos RUINOSOS como el de Sánchez, porque se piensan LOS MUY SUBNORMALES que eso es solo cosa de España o los españoles y no les afecta a ellos. Pues sí que os afecta GILIPOLLAS. Y teníais que haberle cerrado el puto grifo a Sánchez hace AÑOS.

Pero como luego son dóciles y siervos útiles del orden progre bruselense, los siguen consintiendo. En lugar de un Orban que meta en cintura la economía pero les plante cara. 

Así que ES ALEMANIA la principal culpable de todo esto, que prefiere tener siervos derrochadores, endeudados y dóciles, antes que socios ricos que les planten cara. 

QUE NOS CORTEN EL PUTO GRIFO YA COJONES. O que metan en la cárcel a Sánchez, que deben de tener dosieres de él o su entorno como para asar una vaca como decía la madre del sociata aquel.


----------



## SanRu (7 Abr 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Los combates estan principalmente al norte de la Rep. Donetsk, donde hay varias ciudades grandes, es zona industrial.
> 
> Una vez que se controle esa zona, llegar hasta la curva del Dnieper será mucho mas fácil. Habrá una batalla dura en Dnipro, a no ser que los rusos se la dejen a Ucrania, y estará cumplido el objetivo al este.
> 
> ...



Yo he mantenido desde el primer momento que Odesa debería seguir siendo parte de Ucrania por dejarles una salida al mar. Muchos no compartíais mi opinión y teníais vuestras razones de peso. Yo miraba más hacia buscar que en el futuro se pudieran construir los puentes de amistad entre los dos estados.

Pero habiendo leído hoy a Putin, tras ver que Ucrania cambiaba lo firmado en Turquía, donde dice que sus exigencias ahora serán mayores, creo que Odesa empieza a estar dentro de los objetivos Rusos.

O solo es una fanfarronada ucraniana después de lo de Bucha pensando que la Otan va a intervenir y dentro de unos días vuelven a lo firmado en Turquía o empezaré a pensar que Odesa será el siguiente objetivo tras la toma de Jarkov y el Dombas.

Se podrá comprobar si la ofensiva sobre Nikolaev se convierte en una ofensiva de conquista y no como ahora que es solo una ofensiva para alejar el frente de Jerson.


----------



## Bishop (7 Abr 2022)

Hijos de la gran puta. Si todo esto es cierto, aquí deberían rodar cabezas a alto nivel. Y literalmente. Malditos bastardos.


----------



## Hermericus (7 Abr 2022)

Algunas cosas sobre la historia de Odessa.


_En la época de la toma de la fortaleza turca de Jadsibey por las tropas rusas, en 1789, la población, era de menos de 100 personas y constaba de griegos, tártaros de Yedisán y algun moldavo. Reconquistadas las tierras del sur de Rusia, Catalina la Grande inició la repoblación de la región. La gente de toda Europa era bienvenida. Llegaron en masa griegos, rusos, italianos, yugoslavos, búlgaros, alemanes, belgas, armenios, rumanos, polacos, ucranianos, franceses, bielorrusos, suizos, judíos, etc., formando barrios o calles que se empezaron a llamar según el pueblo que allí vivía. Aunque hoy día Odesa no tiene barrios étnicos, su mapa abunda de topónimos de ese tipo: la plaza Griega, los bulevares Francés e Italiano, calles Búlgara, Polaca, Judía, Arnauta (Albanesa) Menor y Mayor, Griega, Estonia, etc. La fusión de todas estas gentes que habían abandonado sus tierras natales, huyendo de la miseria o de la persecución, en busca de un futuro mejor, formó el carácter aventurero, hospitalario, alegre a lo mediterráneo y amante de la libertad propio de los odesitas.

En 1926 el 39,2 % de los habitantes se identificaban como rusos, el 36,9 % como judíos, el 17,7 % como ucranianos у el 2,4 % como polacos. El porcentaje de judíos descendió drásticamente tras la ocupación nazi. A partir de la IIWW se desplazaron a Odessa numerosos ucranianos y en el censo de 1989 los judíos eran el 5,9 % de la población y en el de 2001 el 12,4 %, frente a 61,6 % ucranianos y 29 % rusos étnicos.

Desde la independencia se produjo una notoria emigración de alemanes, judios, yugoslavos, rumanos, polacos..... En 1989 la ciudad tenía 1 115 371 habitantes y en 2001 un total de 1 029 049. Los rusos étnicos pasaron de ser el 39 % de la población a ser el 29 %. En las últimas tres décadas, el clima cultural de la ciudad estaba fuertemente afectado por la emigración de los originarios de otros lugares de Europa y la gran afluencia de inmigrantes ucranianos de las zonas rurales. _


----------



## ccartech (7 Abr 2022)

Una búsqueda en las redes sociales de Ivan Zaliznyak, que contestaba los teléfonos de hombres y mujeres de soldados rusos muertos, arrojó fotos de él con el expresidente ucraniano Leonid Kravchuk. Tuvimos que llamarlo al Parlamento para recibir aplausos.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (7 Abr 2022)

Y por eso, añado, no me creo NADA de la señora o señorita LePen esta. Porque realmente no está diciendo ni proponiendo realmente nada que no sepamos. Y ella es la primera que sabe que estamos metidos en una trampa de la que nadie quiere salir realmente.


----------



## HDR (7 Abr 2022)

Según pasen los meses, y los rusos vayan avanzando hacia zonas ya no tan prorrusas, preparaos porque no me extrañaría que el buenismo se termine y no tengan más reparos en empezar a hacer la guerra de verdad. Cualquier ciudad ucraniana occidental puede ser arrasada hasta los cimientos.

El toxicómano de Kiev y su banda de descerebrados, rechazando ahora los acuerdos por Crimea y Donbas, están condenando a sus propios acólitos a un futuro desastre.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Abr 2022)

Es todo una trama entre ellos . O Putin es parte del juego o lo han llevado a extremos para que actúe y tener la disculpa para atacarle y de esa manera justificar el estratosférico gasto en armas cuyos fabricantes son los jefes de los políticos. 


Después de que las empresas farmacéuticas hubiesen desvalijado y saqueado a los países de Europa Occidental con el cuento del coronavirus y las vacunas, ahora toman el relevo los fabricantes de armas : el mayor negocio del mundo. esas armas serán pagadas con tus impuestos y los de generaciones futuras


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (7 Abr 2022)

*No sabia si ponerlo, pero creo que merece saberse a quien aplauden en nuestro congreso, a quien entregan las armas.*

Los miembros del batallón Azov ejecutaron a personas en Donbass, 2015 sin juicio, de lo que filmaron para la televisión. Si eres negro o migrante del Medio Oriente/latino con una bandera de Ucrania en tu biografía, te incluiré como presunto colaborador nazi.


----------



## NPI (7 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Suena a fake a kilómetros, qué pinta un teniente general en Rariúpol, ni que fuera Patton.


----------



## ccartech (7 Abr 2022)

¡¡Soldados de #Kadirov publicaron un video con banderas saudíes #Arabistan y #Türkiye en un edificio en ( #Mariupol )!!


----------



## Malevich (7 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Solana siempre ha sido una serpiente, alguien malo de verdad. Ahora... pues lo esconde menos.



Uno de los personajes más siniestros de la historia reciente de España. Malo de verdad.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Abr 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Los combates estan principalmente al norte de la Rep. Donetsk, donde hay varias ciudades grandes, es zona industrial.
> 
> Una vez que se controle esa zona, llegar hasta la curva del Dnieper será mucho mas fácil. Habrá una batalla dura en Dnipro, a no ser que los rusos se la dejen a Ucrania, y estará cumplido el objetivo al este.
> 
> ...



Y en tu culo un futbolin.

Rusia ha sido incapaz de lanzar una ofensiva bien organizada. Las bajas que sufre son tremendas. Su equipacion esta obsoleta. Su economia en bancarrota. Es literalmente imposible que Rusia consiga mas de lo que ya tiene. Tal vez Maripoul. Y a pedir la paz.


----------



## ccartech (7 Abr 2022)

n mercenario de Dinamarca habló sobre los asesinatos de prisioneros de guerra rusos en Ucrania. Un ciudadano danés que participa en operaciones militares del lado de Ucrania dijo que el ejército ucraniano está matando a prisioneros de guerra rusos. Dio una entrevista a DanishTV2 tv2newsdk https:// bit.ly/ 37ueMeZ


----------



## Mongolo471 (7 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Los nazis:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1017068



Qué suerte, todavía no han pillado a ninguno con la hoz y el martillo.


----------



## Malevich (7 Abr 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Pues creo recordad que lo ley en una Desperta Ferro, en un pueblo degollaron a unos 300 Españoles que naufragaron en las costas Irlandesas. Algunos clanes ayudarian a los Españoles y otros no.



En Galway me dijeron que muchos allí descendían de los náufragos.
Un lindo país Irlanda y buena gente.
La primera colonia anglo. 800 años de espantosa tiranía, hambre, violaciones y asesinatos.


----------



## Mongolo471 (7 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


>



Es verdad, son cosas de un sueño.


----------



## Hermericus (7 Abr 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Yo he mantenido desde el primer momento que Odesa debería seguir siendo parte de Ucrania por dejarles una salida al mar. Muchos no compartíais mi opinión y teníais vuestras razones de peso. Yo miraba más hacia buscar que en el futuro se pudieran construir los puentes de amistad entre los dos estados.
> 
> Pero habiendo leído hoy a Putin, tras ver que Ucrania cambiaba lo firmado en Turquía, donde dice que sus exigencias ahora serán mayores, creo que Odesa empieza a estar dentro de los objetivos Rusos.
> 
> ...



Pero el caso es que Odessa es una de las joyas de Rusia. Tras Moscu y San Petersburgo es la ciudad mas monumental, es candidata a patrimonio de la Humanidad. Cuando Catalina la grande conquistó esa zona a los turcos, Odessa no existia, y construyó la ciudad haciendo un llamamiento a los europeos a que fueses a establecerse alli, como ocurrió, llamandola como una antigua colonia de la Grecia Clasica que había por allí. Desde la IIWW y sobre todo desde la independencia de Ucrania tras la Perestroika, Odessa se fue vaciando de ciudadanos de origen europeos y rusos y repoblada por ucranianos.

Russia no cederá Odessa , estoy segurisimo.

Y en cuanto a 'puentes de amistad entre los dos estados', Rusia dio independencia a sus republicas, formó la CEI, una especie de UE rusa, y cada una eligió su camino. Los Balticos hacia Europa y la UE, Bielorrusia siguiendo siendo 'casi rusia', Kazastan con muy buenas relaciones con Rusia. las otras republicas asiaticas algo de todo, pero Ucrania, tras la revolucion de primavera eligió ser enemigo declarado de Rusia. Mala elección. Ucrania se verá reducida a la mitad y perderá la mayor parte de su industria, y si se cree que la UE la desarrollará.... pobre gente, la UE la quiere de granero y nada mas. A lo sumo para que 20 millones de Ucranianos abandonen Ucrania y sustituyan a la inmigracion de moronegros 20 años.


----------



## Honkler (7 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> n mercenario de Dinamarca habló sobre los asesinatos de prisioneros de guerra rusos en Ucrania. Un ciudadano danés que participa en operaciones militares del lado de Ucrania dijo que el ejército ucraniano está matando a prisioneros de guerra rusos. Dio una entrevista a DanishTV2 tv2newsdk https:// bit.ly/ 37ueMeZ



Me pregunto que harán los rusos con esa gente, no son precisamente muy dados a dejar pasar por alto esas cosas.


----------



## Bishop (7 Abr 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


>



Es que ya sin disimulo alguno. Se ven totalmente impunes.

Y todavía sigue habiendo memos que les parece raro (y se indignan) por que haya gente que simpatice, con más o menos matices, de las posiciones rusas. Despertad de una puta vez, imbéciles!


----------



## Minsky Moment (7 Abr 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Los combates estan principalmente al norte de la Rep. Donetsk, donde hay varias ciudades grandes, es zona industrial.
> 
> Una vez que se controle esa zona, llegar hasta la curva del Dnieper será mucho mas fácil. Habrá una batalla dura en Dnipro, a no ser que los rusos se la dejen a Ucrania, y estará cumplido el objetivo al este.
> 
> ...



Una Ucrania enclavada, sin salida al mar, es una Ucrania que no solo no puede exportar su producción sino que tampoco puede importar con facilidad, todo tendría que entrar por las fronteras del N y W. Nada de grandes barcos mercantes. Y nada de armada tampoco, se quedarían sin astilleros. Sería llevar a Ucrania a la Edad Media. Fíjate lo que voy a decir: seguramente la situación más segura para todo el continente en el futuro.


----------



## amcxxl (7 Abr 2022)

(sonido en ingles)


(sonido en ingles)


Recordatorio. 2014 Mariúpol Cómo la SBU se burló de los civiles de Donbass.







El ejército ruso está tomando el Bucéfalo creado con la ayuda de la OTAN, pronto aplastarán a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Cerca de Izyum, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF capturaron un lote de BTR-4 "Bucephalus" y los pusieron en funcionamiento. Los vehículos blindados de transporte de personal se ensamblan principalmente a partir de componentes extranjeros: motor alemán, transmisión automática, etc.


----------



## clapham5 (7 Abr 2022)

El clapham , que es laico ( aunque por " si acaso " no come cerdo , conejo ni marisco " ) no cree en los milagros . Pero Rusia necesita uno si quiere celebrar " algo " el dia de la Victoria porque el futuro de Rusia es negro betun .
El clapham pensaba que Rusia estaba jugando al despiste , enganando al enemigo aparentando debilidad y chapuceria , para que Occidente se confiara y luego , zas ...sacabas el Plan maestro y liquidabas a los nazis ...pues no , aparentemente la chapuza es de verdad
Rusia no esta fingiendo debilidad , es debil y Occidente y ha perdido el momentum .
Ucrania se ha convertido en Viet Nam porque Rusia no tiene claro el objetivo .
Para Occidente el objetivo es claro : arruinar y aislar a Rusia . Ucrania es la victima del sacrificio ritual . El clapham pensaba ( oh iluso de lui ) que Putin a estas alturas tendria claro , clarisimo que Occidente es el enemigo ...pero Putin no quiere volar puentes
Literal y en sentido figurado . Que habria hecho Fidel Castro si estuviera en el lugar del presidente ruso ?
La gente olvida que fue Cuba , los soldados cubanos , los que derrotaron al poderoso ejercito sudafricano . Si Sudafrica hubiera ganado en Cuito Cuanavale el mundo seria muy distinto . Pero Fidel lo tenia claro . Ya lo dijo el clapham ...
Cualquier resultado que no incluya todo el territorio al ESTE del Dnieper + Odesa y Nikolayev es un fracaso .
JOER ....el 24 de Febrero Putin tendria que haber salido en la tele ...todas las cadenas . Como salio Kennedy .
Y declarar un bloqueo naval , aereo terrestre sobre Ucrania . Las exigencias : la retirada de las tropas ukras al oeste del Dnieper .
Si Ucrania no retira sus tropas , el bloqueo se mantendra por tiempo indefinido ...
barco que intente atracar a puerto ukro , se hunde . avion que viole el espacio aereo se derriba . estacion de tren que este abierta , se destruye
Cada dia que dure el bloqueo se bombardeara un edificio gubernamental segun el sorteo de la loteria
se saca la bola ...el # 56 ( Parlamento ukro ) toma Khinzal ...
El clapham habia decidido aprender ruso por correspondencia en CCC pero cree que el euskera tiene mas salida


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (7 Abr 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


>




Después de mandar perseguir a cualquiera que no se sometiera a meterse a el y a sus hijos el veneno experimental...ahora va contra los presidentes elegidos por su pueblo...*no tuvo bastante cuando firmo el ataque de la OTAN en el corazón de Europa*...esta quedando bonito el señor.


----------



## lasoziedad (7 Abr 2022)

*Hackers rusos toman cuentas de militares ucranianos*

Piratas informáticos vinculados a Rusia y a Bielorrusia lograron *acceso a las cuentas de Facebook de militares ucranianos *y publicaron desde ellas mensajes* pidiendo a las Fuerzas Armadas de ese país que se rindiesen*, informó este jueves Meta, propietaria de la red social.

En su último informe sobre amenazas y actividad engañosa en las plataformas de su propiedad,* Meta reveló que el grupo bautizado como Ghostwriter, vinculado a los Gobiernos de Rusia y Bielorrusia y conocido por la comunidad de ciberseguridad internacional*, logró acceder a las cuentas de Facebook de "docenas" de militares ucranianos.

Una vez dentro, los piratas informáticos *se hicieron pasar por los dueños reales de las cuentas y publicaron vídeos en que pedían a las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas rendirse* ante los rusos, con el presumible objetivo de sembrar el desánimo o por lo menos generar confusión entre las tropas.


----------



## alnitak (7 Abr 2022)

eata guerra esta ya ganada

rusia es un pais limirrofe en miles de kilometros


va a ser duro pero en tres meses todo ucrania estara controlada


es un punto brutal para putin recuperar ucrania

viva la gran madre rusia


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Abr 2022)

P.L. News


----------



## npintos (7 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Es que ya sin disimulo alguno. Se ven totalmente impunes.
> 
> Y todavía sigue habiendo memos que les parece raro (y se indignan) por que haya gente que simpatice, con más o menos matices, de las posiciones rusas. Despertad de una puta vez, imbéciles!



Tuve que entrar a la red del pajarito muy a mi pesar a verificarlo. No podía creer que ese bípedo opine así de alguien electo, cuando a él probablemente no lo elijan ni en su barrio como portavoz.

Realmente están desesperados, lo que los hace doblemente peligrosos.

Cuidado pues. Mochila y víveres siempre a mano, la pradera puede arder con cualquier chispa.


----------



## Minsky Moment (7 Abr 2022)

Vaya manera de cogérsela con papel de fumar. Pues si que son delicaditos. Aparte de que, no sé qué esperaban que hicieran los judíos respecto a nazis confesos. ¿Respetarlos con cariño y amol?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Abr 2022)

Los recursos de monitoreo occidentales informaron a la comunidad internacional que el gran buque antisubmarino ruso (BPK) "Vice-Admiral Kulakov" del proyecto 1155 (código "Fragata" en la URSS y clase "Udaloy" [clase Udaloy] en la OTAN) del La Flota del Norte de la Armada rusa está persiguiendo al AUG estadounidense en el mar Mediterráneo, literalmente pisándole los talones. El BOD mencionado sigue el movimiento del AUG especificado, encabezado por el portaaviones USS Harry S. Truman ("Harry Truman" o CVN-75) de la Marina de los EE. UU. del tipo Nimitz.



Cabe señalar que no hay nada inusual en las maniobras del BOD ruso. Al mismo tiempo, hay cierta pretensión en las acciones de los comandantes navales estadounidenses, porque fue el comando de la 6ª flota operativa de EE. UU. quien dijo en voz alta al mundo entero que el submarino estadounidense USS Georgia ("Georgia" o SSBN-729 / SSGN-729) de la clase Ohio), equipado con 154 misiles de crucero Tomahawk con un alcance de 1,6 mil km, se acercó a la costa de Grecia.



Esta es generalmente la primera vez que los estadounidenses informan públicamente sobre el submarino nuclear que acompaña al AUG. Por lo tanto, se puede suponer que el juego del gato y el ratón en las aguas del mar Mediterráneo oriental terminó a favor del barco ruso y no tiene sentido ocultar la presencia del submarino.

Tenga en cuenta que Rusia tiene 8 barcos del proyecto 1155. El BOD principal "Udaloy" se eliminó en 2006. Hay 5 barcos en servicio ahora: Vice-Admiral Kulakov, Admiral Tributs, Marshal Shaposhnikov (modernizado), Severomorsk y Admiral Panteleev. El Almirante Levchenko y el Almirante Vinogradov están siendo reparados y modernizados, mientras que el Almirante Kharlamov está en reserva.


----------



## lapetus (7 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Incluye cosas publicadas, y algunos avances hoy, y otras historias de interés
> 
> "Ya está claro que será extremadamente difícil expulsar a los militantes ucranianos de Azovstal. Es casi imposible acercarse desde la orilla izquierda, además, los accesos a la planta están batidos por francotiradores enemigos. Las zonas de talleres y los pasillos también están minados con numerosas minas controladas por radio. En las salas subterráneas hay almacenes con el grueso de la e escoria ucraniana. Se resistieron ferozmente.
> Desde el lado de la ciudad, nuestras fuerzas aliadas están haciendo incursiones, pero todo va mal. Esto es una especie de infierno subterráneo. Está claro que no va a caer en pocos días."



Lo que comentaba esta mañana. Esas fábricas son un activo, y no dejarán que los rusos se las queden sin dañar.


----------



## Hermericus (7 Abr 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Y en tu culo un futbolin.
> 
> Rusia ha sido incapaz de lanzar una ofensiva bien organizada. Las bajas que sufre son tremendas. Su equipacion esta obsoleta. Su economia en bancarrota. Es literalmente imposible que Rusia consiga mas de lo que ya tiene. Tal vez Maripoul. Y a pedir la paz.



Como dice alguien mas arriba... espera a que la guerra no se haga en sitios con enorme mayoria de población rusa que tienen rehenes los ucros....

Eso de que la equipacion rusa es obsoleta.... los tanques ahora estan obsoletos (en todo el mundo), son carne facil de antitanques de mano, pero Rusia tiene artilleria para dejar Ucrania reducida a escombros en unos dias, y si no lo hace ahora es porque hay muchos rusos en esas ciudades.


----------



## Seronoser (7 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham , que es laico ( aunque por " si acaso " no come cerdo , conejo ni marisco " ) no cree en los milagros . Pero Rusia necesita uno si quiere celebrar " algo " el dia de la Victoria porque el futuro de Rusia es negro betun .
> El clapham pensaba que Rusia estaba jugando al despiste , enganando al enemigo aparentando debilidad y chapuceria , para que Occidente se confiara y luego , zas ...sacabas el Plan maestro y liquidabas a los nazis ...pues no , aparentemente la chapuza es de verdad
> Rusia no esta fingiendo debilidad , es debil y Occidente y ha perdido el momentum .
> Ucrania se ha convertido en Viet Nam porque Rusia no tiene claro el objetivo .
> ...



Ya estás en modo PIVX y qué bueno es a 5 dolares...
Te ha costado 60 mensajes volver a ser el mismo gilipollas que eras siempre.
AL baúl de los recuerdos pues.

Y búscate un psicólogo urgentemente. Estás fatal de la cabeza


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Abr 2022)

No importa lo mucho que los medios ucranianos intenten “difuminar” el video, nuestro equipo continúa geolocalizando con éxito los sitios de impacto.

Esta vez pudimos determinar la ubicación de un gran incendio en Kharkov: el hipermercado Auchan en Severnaya Saltovka se incendió. El motivo del bombardeo del objeto podría ser las instalaciones de almacenamiento en el sótano , que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania utilizan como depósitos de armas.

Las posiciones de las formaciones armadas ucranianas también se ubicaron anteriormente cerca de la tienda


----------



## Hermericus (7 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Una Ucrania enclavada, sin salida al mar, es una Ucrania que no solo no puede exportar su producción sino que tampoco puede importar con facilidad, todo tendría que entrar por las fronteras del N y W. Nada de grandes barcos mercantes. Y nada de armada tampoco, se quedarían sin astilleros. Sería llevar a Ucrania a la Edad Media. Fíjate lo que voy a decir: seguramente la situación más segura para todo el continente en el futuro.



Seguramente se unirá a la UE. Europa desea el granero ucraniano y sus materias primas agricolas. Y no le pondrá los requisitos draconianos que le pide a los demas paises. Ucrania podrá ser nazi y la aceptará.


----------



## faraico (7 Abr 2022)

Parece ser que Ucrania esta emvalentonada.

Ahora quiere también Crimea. 

Feo se está poniendo esto para Rusia, ya que por lo que parece los ucranianos van a ir con todo, incluidos mercenarios y armamento otan..... Y se formará un choque frontal en donbass....... Tiene capacidad Rusia para frenar en lugans y Donetsk a los ucranianos?

Por cuanto tiempo? Y el sur de Ucrania? Como retener a los ucranianos que van a ir al frente con la ayuda occidental?

Se presentan meses interesantes....

O se consigue la rendición de Kiev... Como sea.... O pierden Crimea. Veremos. 

Twits de que en Kherson hay batalla.


----------



## alnitak (7 Abr 2022)

*londres se merece un ataque atomico*


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Abr 2022)

El comando del grupo de fuerzas heterogéneas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en dirección sur está tratando de aumentar las capacidades de combate de los barcos y botes restantes.

Ayer en Ochakovo, comenzaron los trabajos de modernización del barco de desembarco mediano "Yuri Olifirenko" del proyecto 773.

Se instalarán lanzadores Grad MLRS adicionales a bordo para poder disparar a objetivos terrestres y marítimos.


----------



## amcxxl (7 Abr 2022)

El radar para la iluminación y guía de objetivos del sistema de misiles antiaéreos S-300 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue destruido en la región de Kurakhovo.


#Mariupol - Soldados ucranianos se instalaron en una escuela - 31 de marzo de 2022 


La documentación encontrada en el territorio de la planta de fabricación de instrumentos de Izyum atestigua la participación de los países de la OTAN en el desarrollo de unidades y piezas en el diseño de nuevas armas para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, dijo el Ministerio de Defensa ruso: 


Los militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia mostraron muestras capturadas de armas extranjeras encontradas en el territorio de la planta de fabricación de instrumentos de Izyum.


----------



## NPI (7 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Es verdad, son cosas de un sueño.


----------



## SanRu (7 Abr 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Pero el caso es que Odessa es una de las joyas de Rusia. Tras Moscu y San Petersburgo es la ciudad mas monumental, es candidata a patrimonio de la Humanidad. Cuando Catalina la grande conquistó esa zona a los turcos, Odessa no existia, y construyó la ciudad haciendo un llamamiento a los europeos a que fueses a establecerse alli, como ocurrió, llamandola como una antigua colonia de la Grecia Clasica que había por allí. Desde la IIWW y sobre todo desde la independencia de Ucrania tras la Perestroika, Odessa se fue vaciando de ciudadanos de origen europeos y rusos y repoblada por ucranianos.
> 
> Russia no cederá Odessa , estoy segurisimo.
> 
> Y en cuanto a 'puentes de amistad entre los dos estados', Rusia dio independencia a sus republicas, y cada una eligió su camino. Los Balticos hacia Europa y la UE, Bielorrusia siguiendo siendo 'casi rusia', Kazastan con muy buenas relaciones con Rusia. las otras republicas asiaticas algo de todo, pero Ucrania, tras la revolucion de primavera eligió ser enemigo declarado de Rusia. Mala elección. Ucrania se verá reducida a la mitad y perderá la mayor parte de su industria, y si se cree que la UE la desarrollará.... pobre gente, la UE la quiere de granero y nada mas. A lo sumo para que 20 millones de Ucranianos abandonen Ucrania y sustituyan a la inmigracion de moronegros 20 años.



Correcto.

Como he dicho, tenéis razones de peso para no pensar como yo......pero yo miro pensando en un futuro donde ambos estados puedan volver a ser amigos y eso pasa por dejarles la salida al mar. Pienso que no dejarles la salida al mar es sembrar el germen de la siguiente guerra.

De hecho, las razones que exponéis para que Odesa sea finalmente conquistada es precisamente las razones que yo defiendo para que al cederla en el futuro se considere un gesto de hermandad.

Como he dicho, comprendo perfectamente vuestras razones y las comparto, pero esa sería mi decisión como estadista.


----------



## kopke (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## alnitak (7 Abr 2022)

ya.. pero eapaña o ucrania no puede haced desapercer londres

rusia quizas si

ya me gustaria


----------



## ccartech (7 Abr 2022)

Lavrov me esta defraudando.
El dialogo no existe.
Turquia voto para expulsar a Rusia de la comisión de DDHH .
A ningún estado se le ocurrió al menos poner a Ucrania además de Rusia sobre la mesa para sacar a los 2 de ultima.
Ni hablar del que ya NO me representa, ese que le dijo a Putin que nuestro pais seria la Puerta de entrada de Rusia a Latinoamerica.
Ese que gracias a la Sputnik salvo el culo de tener cientos de miles de muertos mas en la pandemia.
Como agradecimiento le voto en contra, lo apretó el Canadiense y le quebró la muñeca a cambio de palabras y alguna promesa secreta que jamas se va a cumplir.

Mientras Rusia mas debilidades muestre peor se va a poner Occidente.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (7 Abr 2022)

Información: Kramatorsk, Artemovsk, Druzhkovka.* En estas áreas, ahora se está reuniendo una armada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, batallones nacionales y las unidades restantes de la dirección de Izyum. *
En Kramatorsk, los batallones nacionales se ubican masivamente en escuelas y escuelas vocacionales. En la carretera a Konstantinovka, el equipo pesado y los camiones circulan constantemente.


Sergei Zakharov, comandante del Distrito del Cáucaso Norte de las tropas de la Guardia Rusa, entregó al jefe de la República de Chechenia, Ramzan Kadyrov, las hombreras de un teniente general.


----------



## lasoziedad (7 Abr 2022)

Están hablando de lo de Bucha en el programa de Iker y el matarusos ha sacado lo de la esvastica a cuchillo pero se le ha olvidado decir que han sido los de azov. No se si lo dirá luego.


----------



## crocodile (7 Abr 2022)

Joder, si está claro, la pregunta es, a Rusia le interesa que la guerra se prolongue ?, Los satánicos están enviando armas, prestando toda la inteligencia a los nazis, creo que no le interesa a Rusia que esto se prolongue meses y meses, , pues que espabilen ya.


----------



## Discordante (7 Abr 2022)

"...acordamos ayudar a las fuerzas ucranianas a pasar de su equipo de la era soviética al equipo estándar de la OTAN, de manera bilateral."



"Otanificacion" por la puerta de atras. Mala idea. Todavia no esta el pescado vendido.


----------



## Billy Ray (7 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Los muy cobardes tienen civiles con ellos, espero que ningún pepinazo mate a ninguno.


----------



## alnitak (7 Abr 2022)

rusia va de cine

300.000 millones de mas al mes

eatan fabricando misilss como locoa

ucrania ea una puta mierda

europa.es basura


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Abr 2022)

4-5 soldados ukra volatilizados al instante.


----------



## lasoziedad (7 Abr 2022)

*Rusia advierte con represalias por el envío de armamento soviético a Ucrania*

Rusia advirtió este jueves con represalias por el suministro de armamento de fabricación rusa o soviética al Ejército ucraniano, que ha solicitado desde el inicio de la campaña militar rusa armamento pesado a los países de la OTAN.

"En línea con las obligaciones internacionales de los países importadores de producción militar rusa (soviética), su *reexportación o suministro a un tercer país sólo es posible con el acuerdo preliminar por escrito de la Federación Rusa"*, informó el Servicio Federal de Cooperación Técnico-Militar en un comunicado.

La nota advierte de que el incumplimiento de dicha cláusula será considerado una "burda violación" de las obligaciones internacionales y la parte rusa* "tomará las correspondientes medidas de respuesta".*

Moscú alude a las información de varios medios de comunicación sobre que *"una serie de países bajo insistentes presiones de EEUU" valoran el envío a Ucrania de armamento y equipos de fabricación rusa y soviética.*


----------



## crocodile (7 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Rusia advierte con represalias por el envío de armamento soviético a Ucrania*
> 
> Rusia advirtió este jueves con represalias por el suministro de armamento de fabricación rusa o soviética al Ejército ucraniano, que ha solicitado desde el inicio de la campaña militar rusa armamento pesado a los países de la OTAN.
> 
> ...



Menos advertencias y más hechos.


----------



## alnitak (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## luisgarciaredondo (7 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> 4-5 soldados ukra volatilizados al instante.



Anda como en Siria.

Yo pensaba que a estas alturas ya habrían sacado una versión de los ATGM habituales pero anti-personal. Dijeron que lo iban a hacer. Pero será que no supone aún negocio.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Abr 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Como dice alguien mas arriba... espera a que la guerra no se haga en sitios con enorme mayoria de población rusa que tienen rehenes los ucros....
> 
> Eso de que la equipacion rusa es obsoleta.... los tanques ahora estan obsoletos (en todo el mundo), son carne facil de antitanques de mano, pero Rusia tiene artilleria para dejar Ucrania reducida a escombros, y si no lo hace ahora es porque hay muchos rusos ene esas ciudades.



Rusia no va a aguantar una guerra de desgaste. Rusia ya a renunciado a pasar el Dinieper,. Saben que no van a capturar Odessa y ninguna ciudad mas. El 75% del gas que vendia Rusia lo compraba la UE. Hay gente que cree que China se va a comer todo ese gas, pero ni siquiera China podrá igualar todo el consumo de gas de Europa. Rusia esta arruinandose. Ucrania esta respaldada por la OTAN. Va a tener suministros de todo tipo. Ucrania ya ha ganado. Puede que le roben el Donbas y el corredor de Mariupol. Pero ha sobrevivido frente a la horda.


----------



## Peineto (7 Abr 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Pero el caso es que Odessa es una de las joyas de Rusia. Tras Moscu y San Petersburgo es la ciudad mas monumental, es candidata a patrimonio de la Humanidad. Cuando Catalina la grande conquistó esa zona a los turcos, Odessa no existia, y construyó la ciudad haciendo un llamamiento a los europeos a que fueses a establecerse alli, como ocurrió, llamandola como una antigua colonia de la Grecia Clasica que había por allí. Desde la IIWW y sobre todo desde la independencia de Ucrania tras la Perestroika, Odessa se fue vaciando de ciudadanos de origen europeos y rusos y repoblada por ucranianos.
> 
> Russia no cederá Odessa , estoy segurisimo.
> 
> Y en cuanto a 'puentes de amistad entre los dos estados', Rusia dio independencia a sus republicas, formó la CEI, una especie de UE rusa, y cada una eligió su camino. Los Balticos hacia Europa y la UE, Bielorrusia siguiendo siendo 'casi rusia', Kazastan con muy buenas relaciones con Rusia. las otras republicas asiaticas algo de todo, pero Ucrania, tras la revolucion de primavera eligió ser enemigo declarado de Rusia. Mala elección. Ucrania se verá reducida a la mitad y perderá la mayor parte de su industria, y si se cree que la UE la desarrollará.... pobre gente, la UE la quiere de granero y nada mas. A lo sumo para que 20 millones de Ucranianos abandonen Ucrania y sustituyan a la inmigracion de moronegros 20 años.




Sin olvidar que fue conquistada por José de Rivas, almirante de la flota rusa a las órdenes del príncipe Potemkin.


----------



## Billy Ray (7 Abr 2022)

El ejercito ucraniano es un atajo de cobardes, són valientes con prisioneros y civiles, se escudan en civiles, y su presidente va pidiendo ayuda como una maricona arrastrada por toda Europa. 

COBARDES es la palabra que los define, están luchando como verdaderos mierdas.


----------



## kopke (7 Abr 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Rusia no va a aguantar una guerra de desgaste. Rusia ya a renunciado a pasar el Dinieper,. Saben que no van a capturar Odessa y ninguna ciudad mas. El 75% del gas que vendia Rusia lo compraba la UE. Hay gente que cree que China se va a comer todo ese gas, pero ni siquiera China podrá igualar todo el consumo de gas de Europa. Rusia esta arruinandose. Ucrania esta respaldada por la OTAN. Va a tener suministros de todo tipo. Ucrania ya ha ganado. Puede que le roben el Donbas y el corredor de Mariupol. Pero ha sobrevivido frente a la horda.


----------



## amcxxl (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## InigoMontoya (7 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> El ejercito ucraniano es un atajo de cobardes, són valientes con prisioneros y civiles, se escudan en civiles, y su presidente va pidiendo ayuda como una maricona arrastrada por toda Europa.
> 
> COBARDES es la palabra que los define, están luchando como verdaderos mierdas.



Pues yo creo que es al reves, los cobardes son los rusos que envian a las hordas de orcos moros chechenos a degollar y violar niños blancos en bucha y otras ciudades. A los prorusos eso os la pone dura por que sois gentuza psicopata sadica y pedofila


----------



## Honkler (7 Abr 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Rusia no va a aguantar una guerra de desgaste. Rusia ya a renunciado a pasar el Dinieper,. Saben que no van a capturar Odessa y ninguna ciudad mas. El 75% del gas que vendia Rusia lo compraba la UE. Hay gente que cree que China se va a comer todo ese gas, pero ni siquiera China podrá igualar todo el consumo de gas de Europa. Rusia esta arruinandose. Ucrania esta respaldada por la OTAN. Va a tener suministros de todo tipo. Ucrania ya ha ganado. Puede que le roben el Donbas y el corredor de Mariupol. Pero ha sobrevivido frente a la horda.



Y luego te despertaste


----------



## Billy Ray (7 Abr 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> Pues yo creo que es al reves, los cobardes son los rusos que envian a las hordas de orcos moros chechenos a degollar y violar niños blancos en bucha y otras ciudades. A los prorusos eso os la pone dura por que sois gentuza psicopata sadica y pedofila



Lo que tú creas me suda soberanamente la polla.


----------



## InigoMontoya (7 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Lo que tú creas me suda soberanamente la polla.



Vete a hacerte el dedito con el enano del botox, algun dia os recompensara a los paletos pacos de mierda como tu hezpañorditos con una medalla al merito


----------



## Billy Ray (7 Abr 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> Vete a hacerte el dedito con el enano del botox, algun dia os recompensara a los paletos pacos de mierda como tu hezpañorditos con una medalla al merito



Si, jaja...vale.

Muy ocurrente.


----------



## Hermericus (7 Abr 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Rusia no va a aguantar una guerra de desgaste. Rusia ya a renunciado a pasar el Dinieper,. Saben que no van a capturar Odessa y ninguna ciudad mas. El 75% del gas que vendia Rusia lo compraba la UE. Hay gente que cree que China se va a comer todo ese gas, pero ni siquiera China podrá igualar todo el consumo de gas de Europa. Rusia esta arruinandose. Ucrania esta respaldada por la OTAN. Va a tener suministros de todo tipo. Ucrania ya ha ganado. Puede que le roben el Donbas y el corredor de Mariupol. Pero ha sobrevivido frente a la horda.



Saludos a tu camello, se está volviendo de oro.

A todo lo que aspiran los usanos y anglos a los que lames el culo es a que la guerra se alargue y Rusia se debilita. Que Ucrania pierde lo saben.

Pero lo que tu no sabes como buen lobotomizado es una cosa: Europa depende de Rusia para la energía y todo tipo de materias primas (y cuando caiga casi la mitad de Ucrania para las materias agricolas) y en cambio Rusia no depende de NADA de Euroopa u Occidente. Tiene comida y energia de sobra, tiene industria puntera de todo tipo (quizá no haga televisores de diseño a 3.000€, me comprendes) y solo depende en grado que desconozco de microchips y cosas de ese estilo que le suministra China. Aunque dado lo puntero que es Rusia en tecnologia espacial, dudo que hasta depende de eso. Estamos hablando de que hasta USA depende de Rusia para poner gente en el espacio, y eso que hace 54 años ya llegaron a la luna....

A Rusia se la sudará dejar de comprar articulos de lujo a Europa. Mejor para Rusia que dejará de comprar miles de millones de € en abalorios a Europa, y además , ya le llegarán de contrabando y a mitad de precio. En la costa española van a lamentar las ventas a los turistas rusos.... las tiendas de Gucci y el Loewe de Madrid no te digo nada y en Paris se están tirando de los pelos....

El chiste decía que el tipo se arrancaba un ojo para que su enemigo perdiera los dos. En este tema, Europa se arranca los dos para que Rusia pierda uno, y en cambio USA se quede con los dos y el del culo intacto


----------



## crocodile (7 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1017162
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1017171



Son torturas sanas financiadas por USA/OTAN


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (7 Abr 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> "...acordamos ayudar a las fuerzas ucranianas a pasar de su equipo de la era soviética al equipo estándar de la OTAN, de manera bilateral."
> 
> 
> 
> "Otanificacion" por la puerta de atras. Mala idea. Todavia no esta el pescado vendido.




Si Ucrania se otanifica por lo bajini significa que lo que conocemos como Ucrania y su bandera deja de existir, si eso ya le quitarán un trocito a Polonia u otro país cercano jeje para que pueda seguir existiendo el trapito que tanto mueve.


----------



## Minsky Moment (7 Abr 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Seguramente se unirá a la UE. Europa desea el granero ucraniano y sus materias primas agricolas. Y no le pondrá los requisitos draconianos que le pide a los demas paises. Ucrania podrá ser nazi y la aceptará.



Pero es que la mayor parte de la producción de grano y agrícola en general es precisamente la parte que has pintado de rojo enel mapa, el sur y el E. La Ucrania original, la Galitzia y poco más, da muy poco de sí. Por eso nunca han sido gran cosa.


----------



## ccartech (7 Abr 2022)

Cada vez es mas armamento y mas sofisticado, mas sanciones y el enfermo de Ze cada vez mas altanero. 
Occidente esta gobernado por enfermos. No entienden las palabras. 
Le pegas un cachetazo ahora , sino después le vas a tener que meter un tiro o vas a l muere.
Rusia tiene que mantener su palabra de no cobrar en Euro ni Dolares y a la primera de cambio cortar el gas .
Ya no hay mas peros
Ucrania no va a detener la guerra por mas que Rusia quiera. EEUU no lo va a dejar.


----------



## magufone (7 Abr 2022)

El gordo del pelo cardado aka iker gitanez hace tiempo que tiene poca credibilidad.
Nunca fue un gran comunicador y es muy vendehumos... Pero como a algunos les hace cierta gracia porque habla mal de los inmis... Y el tio lo hace a posta por cierto...


----------



## Peineto (7 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Una Ucrania enclavada, sin salida al mar, es una Ucrania que no solo no puede exportar su producción sino que tampoco puede importar con facilidad, todo tendría que entrar por las fronteras del N y W. Nada de grandes barcos mercantes. Y nada de armada tampoco, se quedarían sin astilleros. Sería llevar a Ucrania a la Edad Media. Fíjate lo que voy a decir: seguramente la situación más segura para todo el continente en el futuro.



Ese fue el error de Lenin que ahora están pagando, crear un país artificial sumando zonas industriales y zonas agrícolas, en aras de la supuesta alianza de obreros y campesinos unidos en fraternal alianza y tal y tal... Qué bonito.


----------



## Remequilox (7 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Según pasen los meses, y los rusos vayan avanzando hacia zonas ya no tan prorrusas, preparaos porque no me extrañaría que el buenismo se termine y no tengan más reparos en empezar a hacer la guerra de verdad. Cualquier ciudad ucraniana occidental puede ser arrasada hasta los cimientos.
> 
> El toxicómano de Kiev y su banda de descerebrados, rechazando ahora los acuerdos por Crimea y Donbas, están condenando a sus propios acólitos a un futuro desastre.



También variarían las tácticas.
En Ucrania oriental (territorio históricamente ruso, y poco más que un "lebensraum" para los "ucrano-escandinavos") la táctica de emboscarte en ciudades masivamente habitadas por "rusos" funciona. Hay reparos por parte de rusos y novorusos de atacar a compatriotas, y a su vez hay casi un desprecio de subhumanos por parte de los "ucranianos de verdad", y simplemente utilizan "rusos" como sacos terreros. 
Si la cosa llega al occidente, entonces sí lucharan por defender a sus familias y poblaciones, sin ponerlas en riesgo. Y en el caso, se declara ciudad abierta y listos. Aquí los rusos ya no tendrían esos miramientos hacia poblaciones hermanas, así que emboscarse en las ciudades no sirve.

No hace falta arrasar nada si les puedes tener asediados y cortarles el agua y la electricidad. 

"Guerra de verdad" es tanto un golpe de mano que te permite conquistar un objetivo si apenas disparar o derramar, sangre, como un bombardeo brutal.
Son solo medios para lograr fines. Los videojuegos son otra cosa.


----------



## InigoMontoya (7 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Si, jaja...vale.
> 
> Muy ocurrente.



ahora dilo sin llorar


----------



## Billy Ray (7 Abr 2022)

_Un mercenario de Dinamarca habló sobre los asesinatos de prisioneros de guerra rusos en Ucrania
Un ciudadano danés que participa en operaciones militares del lado de Ucrania, dijo que los militares ucranianos están matando a los prisioneros de guerra rusos. Ha concedido una entrevista a DanishTV2 

_

COBARDES, valientes con gente desarmada.


----------



## Hermericus (7 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Pero es que la mayor parte de la producción de grano y agrícola en general es precisamente la parte que has pintado de rojo enel mapa, el sur y el E. La Ucrania original, la Galitzia y poco más, da muy poco de sí. Por eso nunca han sido gran cosa.



No, el grueso de a produccion agricola ucraniana esta en el centro del pais, a ambos lados del Dnieper y sur de Kiev


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Abr 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Parece ser que Ucrania esta emvalentonada.
> 
> Ahora quiere también Crimea.
> 
> ...



Y después, despertaste.


----------



## Billy Ray (7 Abr 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> ahora dilo sin llorar



*Z*


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Abr 2022)

Montoya, otro egipciano, pero ¿saben escribir?


----------



## Discordante (7 Abr 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> No, el grueso de a produccion agricola ucraniana esta en el centro del pais, a ambos lados del Dnieper y sur de Kiev



Eso es ganado. La agricultura esta mas repartida:

Ukraine - agri benchmark


----------



## InigoMontoya (7 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> *Z*



ojala le hicieran lo mismo a los niños de tu familia tus amados moros chechenos hijosdeputa


----------



## Azrael_II (7 Abr 2022)

Brutal tenéis que verlo. Si tenéis prisa spoiler



*Aclarado lo ocurrido en Bucha*

Es el mejor hilo con diferencia. Va a crear muchas ampollas en ambos bandos





__





Hilo sobre lo acontecido en Bucha | Menéame


El hilo más extenso y analizado hasta el momento: "Después de varios días de acusaciones cruzadas sobre Bucha, voy a incluir en un mismo...



www.meneame.net













Thread by @Reflex_volucion on Thread Reader App


@Reflex_volucion: [HILO] Después de varios días de acusaciones cruzadas sobre Bucha, voy a incluir en un mismo hilo todo aquello que nos ayude a dilucidar lo allí ocurrido, favorezca a quien favorezca. Tomad asiento...…




threadreaderapp.com






No entres en el spoiler si tienes tiempo para leerlo



Spoiler



El hilo descuartiza a la prensa libre occidental, conforma casi con toda seguridad que Rusia ejecutó a 3 personas probablemente civiles y 7 militantes de la defensa civil. La mayoría de muertos se deben a los bombardeos ucranianos y ojo a las más que segura ejecuciones.

Por tanto Rusia debe abrir una investigación y detener a varios soldados y Ucrania debe ser expulsada de la ONU y nuestros medios puestos en cuarentena


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Abr 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> ojala le hicieran lo mismo a los niños de tu familia tus amados moros chechenos hijosdeputa



A ver, puto gitano, ese es el modus operandi del ISIS, lo hemos visto durante años en Siria, pero ¿que coño sabrás tu donde esta Siria, analfabeto?


----------



## Teuro (7 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Y luego la gente que no diga que no les gusta echar leña al fuego ... Fijate tu que tuvieron tiempo para ingresar pero tiene que ser ya y ahora.



Las circunstancias obligan. Es como Polonia pidiendo el despliegue de nukes en su territorio. Saben perfectamente que están en la lista de naciones a "desnazificar" AKA "invadir, conquistar y destruir" de Rusia, quizás en el segundo puesto tras Ucrania.


----------



## Hermericus (7 Abr 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Eso es ganado. La agricultura esta mas repartida:
> 
> Ukraine - agri benchmark



Sip... el trigo se da mas en la zona que quiere Rusia , pero el maiz, colza, etc.. en la zona ucraniana.


----------



## cobasy (7 Abr 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Me recuerda a cuando el papa soltó unas palomas cuando pidió la paz, y se las comieron inmediatamente unas rapaces.



Jajajaja!! buenísimo!!

...Solo falta el Anticristo y yo creo que Brandon tiene todos los papeles


mazuste dijo:


> Cada vez hay más informaciones sobre lo que sale de Mariupol. Que son mucho peores
> que "sólo" oficiales de la OTAN asesorando a soldados de AZOV, parece que se trataba
> de "especialistas en técnicas de tortura", entrenando a los AZOV.
> 
> ...



De los dueños de Guantanamo y socios cercanos, es lo único que puede ser, si fuesen campos de prueba de erradicación del hambre no les dedicarían ni un euro...
Así que no debe sorprender visto el país del que hablamos en el hilo y las asesorías que han tenido estos años por la "agencia de Atlántico".
Seguro que no han tenido muchas en mejoría de las condiciones de vida de los ucranianos...eso no cotiza ni produce ganancias.


----------



## InigoMontoya (8 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> A ver, puto gitano, ese es el modus operandi del ISIS, lo hemos visto durante años en Siria, pero ¿que coño sabrás tu donde esta Siria, analfabeto?



claro que si campeón, ahora di que fue Franco como decis los rojos de mierda como tu     

Os han pillao con el carrito del helado. Prorusos = asesinos de niños pedofilos


----------



## Teuro (8 Abr 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> 100% real no fake. Que lo dice una parte no interesada. Esa que no paran de mostrar cuerpos de Rusos muertos, torturas a estos, montan masacres preparadas. Y si tuvieran esas pruebas las sacarian en las redes sociales al momentos.
> 
> No me cabe la menor duda.



Creo recordar que en la novela 1984 cuando querían desprestigiar a alguien siempre le acusaban de lo mismo. No recuerdo si era traición, corrumpción, sodomía, etc.


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Abr 2022)

Izquierda posmoderna vs izquierda verdadera, esto es acojonante...quien lo entienda que lo compre.







Hombre, al menos la "Hizquierda Berdadera", como dice este gilipollas, no aplaude a un nazi. Eso les honra.


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Abr 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> claro que si campeón, ahora di que fue Franco como decis los rojos de mierda como tu
> 
> Os han pillao con el carrito del helado. Prorusos = asesinos de niños pedofilos



Voxquimano, dile al tonto de Amurrio, que se aclare, está con Putin y Orban, o le come la polla a los que volaron el Maine.


----------



## ccartech (8 Abr 2022)

Mariupol... 260 soldados ucranianos se rindieron...


----------



## Teuro (8 Abr 2022)

Riina dijo:


> Es terrible ver que los finlandeses abandonan la prudente política sobre la URSS- rusia que han venido siguiendo desde 1944. Espero que recapaciten.



Es que Putin ha cambiado el "status quo" de la URSS. Ahora se entiende que Rusia puede invadir naciones soberanas y si va perdiendo amenaza con usar nukes. Es una ruptura también de la doctrina de No Proliferación Nuclear. Mira a China, haciendo nukes como locos para llegar a tener tantas o más que Rusia. Vamos directos a una escala bélica global donde van a tener nukes hasta el Vaticano.


----------



## ccartech (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Minsky Moment (8 Abr 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Ese fue el error de Lenin que ahora están pagando, crear un país artificial sumando zonas industriales y zonas agrícolas, en aras de la supuesta alianza de obreros y campesinos unidos en fraternal alianza y tal y tal... Qué bonito.



La Rusia federal de Stalin, más que de Lenin, se parece mucho y tiene un origen muy parecido a la España de las autonomías del 78. En ambos casos se trató de dar una parte del pastel a caciques locales para que estuvieran a bien.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (8 Abr 2022)

Mariupol.


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Abr 2022)

Hombre,, Montoya me come la polla.


----------



## Teuro (8 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Pues se podria haber ahorrado tiempo y vidas, que ucrannia no iba a aceptar nada esta más que claro para cualguiera que siga el conflicto aunque sea como observador lejano. Mientras se sientan apoyados por la OTAN seguiran vacilando, salvo que la derrota sea clara. Retirar las tropas ha permitido que Zelenki y sus coreografos subieran la moral a su ejercito y eso se va a pagar en sangre de todos los contendientes.
> 
> Y rusia puede meter 20.000 o 200.000 más, con la masacre de prisioneros desarmados a sangre fria nadie se va a negar a hacer sacrificios.



Debéis entender la posición de Zelenski: Un presidente no puede firmar la cesión de por vida de territorios supuestamente ucranianos. Es así de sencillo, sería tildado en la historia de Ucrania como el peor presidente de la historia, así que el listón es claro: O Rusia derrota totalmente Ucrania o los acuerdos serán en base a no ceder un metro cuadrado a Rusia, quizás se exceptuaría Crimea.


----------



## Hermericus (8 Abr 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> ojala le hicieran lo mismo a los niños de tu familia tus amados moros chechenos hijosdeputa



Veo a esas carnes muy fresquitas y sonrosada. Hasta hay sangre circulando por las mazaduras de las piernas .....

Muy fotogenico el niño rubito en primer plano.

¿Sabes como se pone un cadáver a las pocas horas de la muerte, GILIPOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLAS?


----------



## Minsky Moment (8 Abr 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> No, el grueso de a produccion agricola ucraniana esta en el centro del pais, a ambos lados del Dnieper y sur de Kiev



Eso es la ganadería. Mira los cereales, por ejemplo el trigo. Ucrania geográficamente cae entre dos mundos: la estepa al sur y este, los bosques al norte y oeste (hoy desaparecidos en su mayor parte). El mundo de los escitas y el de las tribus centroeuropeas. De la estepa proceden los famosos suelos negros (chernozem) formados durante siglos por el humus de las gramineas silvestres. Ahí está la mayor productividad agrícola. Normalmente, la productividad ganadera y al agrícola tienen correlación inversa: donde no da para agricultura, se dedica a pastos. Pasa también en España por ejemplo. Los bosques, se van dejando solo en las zonas más abruptas e innacesibles, como en las montañas y sus laderas.


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (8 Abr 2022)

Este domingo en la secta echan un reportaje de Grozni, habrá que verlo. Pero pintaza tiene las visuales de como está la capital chechena actualmente.


----------



## Teuro (8 Abr 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Hombre si pregunto en este hilo lleno de palanganeros de Putin y CMs obviamente votais por poner el culo, pero los europeos aún tienen algo de dignidad y no querrán comerciar con el tirano asesino, aunque haya que reducir el nivel de vida, al final es una guerra contra Rusia por otros medios (y el nivel de vida no se va a reducir en 1/3) que Rusia va a perder estrepitosamente.
> 
> Las putitas de Rusia estaríais encantadas en dejar a Putin invadir salvajemente un país y no hacer nada, pero afortunadamente sois el lumpen social y la escoria más minoritaria de nuestra sociedad.



Rusia creía que iba a ganar la guerra militar de forma fulimante, nada más lejos de la realidad. Lo que no habían supuesto era que esto iba a ser una guerra económica, y así, sin planificarlo de primeras se encuentran en que la guerra económica posiblemente la gane Rusia: Las medidas de embargo no sirven absolutamente para nada puesto que tienen compradores a la cola esperando obtener los productos a buen precio. Pero es que además Europa no puede rechazar los suministros energéticos ya, sino que necesita un periodo de transición para obtener nuevos proveedores e infraestructuras, precisamente el mismo tiempo que necesita Rusia para crear nuevas infraestructuras para sus nuevos clientes. Mientras tanto el gas más cara y Rusia ganando más dinero.

Yo no veo Alemania parando su industria por sumarse al embargo, por mucho que presione la eurocámara o Whasington. Tampoco creo que Rusia corte el suministro mientras se lo estén pagando religiosamente.


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Hermericus (8 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Eso es la ganadería. Mira los cereales, por ejemplo el trigo. Ucrania geográficamente cae entre dos mundos: la estepa al sur y este, los bosques al norte y oeste (hoy desaparecidos en su mayor parte). El mundo de los escitas y el de las tribus centroeuropeas. De la estepa proceden los famosos suelos negros (chernozem) formados durante siglos por el humus de las gramineas silvestres. Ahí está la mayor productividad agrícola. Normalmente, la productividad ganadera y al agrícola tienen correlación inversa: donde no da para agricultura, se dedica a pastos. Pasa también en España por ejemplo. Los bosques, se van dejando solo en las zonas más abruptas e innacesibles, como en las montañas y sus laderas.



Ya lo dije antes, trigo hay mas por el suroeste y el Dombas (no mucho mas), pero maiz, colza y otros productos están en el centro y al oeste del Dnieper.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (8 Abr 2022)

Los titanes de Maripoul


----------



## ccartech (8 Abr 2022)

Ucrania Cientos de infantes de marina se rinden en Mariupol.


----------



## Minsky Moment (8 Abr 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Ya lo dije antes, trigo hay mas por el suroeste y el Dombas (no mucho mas), pero maiz, colza y otros productos están en el centro y al oeste del Dnieper.



Claro. Son cultivos de climas más húmedos, salvo regadío. Pero la mayor riqueza agrícola de Ucrania está en los cereales de secano. Que es en lo que es exportadora importante.


----------



## Cui Bono (8 Abr 2022)

Resumen del día: Hoy también habeis tomado esa ciudad a 25 km de la frontera rusa ¿Cómo era? Ah, sí... Mariupol, la ciudad-Sísifo


----------



## Teuro (8 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Fíjese, tengo la sensación extraña de que Rusia está perdiendo la guerra militar y ganando la económica... justo lo contrario de lo que pensaba iba a pasar... Bueno, para ser más exacto, que en el campo de batalla se está batiendo mal y en el económico bien...



Acabo de poner un post diciendo lo mismo. Las guerras son así, "imprevisibles". Planeas algo y luego resulta que no funciona, improvisas sobre la marcha algo y funciona. La hostia en el orgullo de occidente y poner el dolar en evidencia puede tener más consecuencias a nivel económico y global que la anexión de Ucrania a Rusia. Hablan de que Rusia ha roto el tablero de la geopolítica, pero no menos roto está el tablero del comercio internacional.


----------



## Teuro (8 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Esta guerra nos está demostrando que definitivamente un país no es la gente que vive encima del territorio sino quien tiene el poder sobre el territorio.
> 
> Unos cuantos misilazos y desaparece por completo los inquilinos que huyen en desbandada .
> 
> Viene a cuento por España , que es un espacio geográfico bien definido y todo lo demás son cuentos.



La gente es borrega, en Rusia y en Occidente.


----------



## Peineto (8 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> La Rusia federal de Stalin, más que de Lenin, se parece mucho y tiene un origen muy parecido a la España de las autonomías del 78. En ambos casos se trató de dar una parte del pastel a caciques locales para que estuvieran a bien.



Pero la comadre del parto o parida de Ucrania fue Vladimir, aumentada por el gil de Kruschef regalando Crimea por el morro..


----------



## Malevich (8 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Es indudable que cumple los estándares democráticos para ingresar en la UE.....


----------



## Teuro (8 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> El Observatorio Sirio para los Derechos Humanos informa de que Rusia ha elaborado listas de 40.000 combatientes del ejército sirio y de las milicias aliadas listos para ser desplegados en Ucrania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuidado con los combatientes, que la escala podría ir en abrir ma´s frentes. ¿Y si EEUU "remueve" Siria para que se reactive el conflicto?.


----------



## Teuro (8 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> ¿Pero no iban los rusos a desnazificar Ucrania?
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1016741



En serio, algunos hombres solo están capacitados para tirar de un arado.


----------



## Martok (8 Abr 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Parece ser que Ucrania esta emvalentonada.
> 
> *Ahora quiere también Crimea.*
> 
> ...



Me preocupa entre cero y nada, ese debate no esta en la mesa, lo unico que esta en cuestión es cuanto territorio se va anexionar rusa.


----------



## Teuro (8 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Se aproximan tiempos de conflicto entre el bloque atlantista y Asia. Europa actúa como una colonia de EEUU, único líder de la OTAN y EEUU aprovechándose de ello logra su primera victoria, en detrimento de Europa que es la que más pierde, evitando una unión euroasiática.



En cuanto se cierre el conflicto Ucraniano Europa quedaría congelada, carente de interés. Todo el meollo se va a ir a Asia.


----------



## Martok (8 Abr 2022)

Iker ya ha demostrado sobradamente que es un fraude desde que recibio la visita de los hombres de negro en 2020.


----------



## Teuro (8 Abr 2022)

agarcime dijo:


> No sé si está
> 
> "Hemos visto que China no está dispuesta a condenar la agresión de Rusia... eso hace que sea aún más importante que estemos juntos".
> 
> ...



Al final se va a unir todo occidente y Asia/Pacífico en algo similar a la OTAN, básicamente todas las democracias desarrolladas del mundo.


----------



## Minsky Moment (8 Abr 2022)

Interesante artículo:









Understanding the Other Ukraine: Identity and Allegiance in Russophone Ukraine


In the traditionally Russophone regions of Ukraine, political conflict arises whenever the legitimacy of Russian culture is challenged.




www.e-ir.info





Que contiene, entre otros, este interesante mapa:


----------



## Marchamaliano (8 Abr 2022)

Somos 4 gatos los de los ojos. Sólo tengo que salir a la calle a ver embozaooos.


----------



## Alvin Red (8 Abr 2022)

Toca cama y hablando de izquierda verdadera o no una cancion:

Esta dedicada al Che, para mi un personaje controvertido con defectos y virtudes, cantada por Nathalie Cardone, la dedico al Donbass, tanto música y video son perfectos.


----------



## Minsky Moment (8 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Toca cama y hablando de izquierda verdadera o no una cancion:
> 
> Esta dedicada al Che, para mi un personaje controvertido con defectos y virtudes, cantada por Nathalie Cardone, la dedico al Donbass, tanto música y video son perfectos.



Menuda maricangada de versión, amos nomejodas. Toma música:


----------



## crocodile (8 Abr 2022)

Iker cada vez más lamiendo falo otanico, ya hablando un contertulio que es necesario un cambio de régimen en Rusia

Claro que sí, ponéis a Hunter Biden como presidente de Rusia y todas las putitas de USA contentas .


----------



## Azrael_II (8 Abr 2022)

Portada de Meneame


fallo en Matrix


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Abr 2022)

_ACHO_
_TE MATO_
_KILLO
QUE ME DEI MISILEH _


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Abr 2022)

93.6K views
15:20


*Gññññeee
NAZI SANO ZIONISTA DE LA OTAN
EDUCANDO AL PARLAMENTO GRIEGO*






A Nazi from Azov speaks via video link in the Greek Parliament













​


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Abr 2022)

Un hombre huye de la muerte, y la canalla otanista disfruta y desea su muerte en las respuestas. Lo ridiculizan, si fuera ucraniano o del Congo, a mí me conmovería igual, es una estampa de guerra, un ser humano que intenta salvarse, independientemente de su uniforme.


----------



## Alvin Red (8 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Menuda maricangada de versión, amos nomejodas. Toma música:



La he puesto en versión más moderna, contra gustos no hay nada escrito y todo evoluciona.

Beethoven Claro de luna 3er. movimiento,


----------



## Minsky Moment (8 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> La he puesto en versión más moderna, contra gustos no hay nada escrito y todo evoluciona.
> 
> Beethoven Claro de luna 3er. movimiento,



Maricangada, te lo digo yo. Y escrito sobre gustos hay para aburrir.


----------



## crocodile (8 Abr 2022)

MO FR:

Un grupo de tropas de las fuerzas armadas rusas, desarrollando la ofensiva, bloqueó completamente el asentamiento de Novomikhailovka y comenzó a limpiarlo de nacionalistas.

Mientras perseguían a las unidades en retirada de la 54.ª brigada mecanizada de las tropas ucranianas, unidades de las fuerzas armadas rusas también bloquearon el asentamiento de Vuhledar y ahora luchan por su liberación de los nacionalistas.


----------



## crocodile (8 Abr 2022)

Z Informes de la milicia Novorossiya (DNR, LNR, Ucrania, Guerra):
Vladímir Orlov:

Los corresponsales militares rusos informan que elementos de uniformes militares europeos, y no solo armas extranjeras, se encuentran en los territorios dejados por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los Batallones Nacionales. Ningún país ha enviado oficialmente a sus soldados a Ucrania. Y los mercenarios ya estaban huyendo de la zona de conflicto, porque esperaban un nivel de resistencia completamente diferente.

militar extranjero

El 28 de febrero, el presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky anunció que estaba reuniendo una "legión internacional de voluntarios". Según la publicación Vice, en los primeros días, el ejército georgiano, así como soldados de Europa occidental y Estados Unidos comenzaron a unirse a él.

Además, se publicaron en la Web imágenes de los militares británicos que llegaron a Ucrania para luchar del lado del régimen de Kiev. Uno de estos videos apareció en el canal de telegramas del comisario militar Russia 24 Yevgeny Poddubny.

También circularon en la Web fotografías con militares brasileños y mercenarios de los Estados Unidos, quienes declararon abiertamente que iban a luchar del lado de los nacionalistas ucranianos.

El periodista German Vladimirov en el canal de Telegram "Estamos allí" dijo que en Ucrania, los soldados de Grecia también están luchando como parte del batallón nacional Azov prohibido en Rusia *. Como confirmación, publicó una foto en la que los militares sostienen las banderas ucraniana y griega, mientras los rostros de todos están cubiertos.

Vladimirov también escribió que "oficiales de la OTAN de Francia, Alemania, Gran Bretaña y Suecia 'neutral'" supuestamente estaban atrapados en Azovstal en Mariupol, quienes ahora están pidiendo a las tropas rusas que organicen un corredor verde especial para ellos.

legión francesa

Además, los propios militares estadounidenses publicaron videos filmados cerca de Kiev. En las grabaciones, se jactaron de que habían venido a luchar contra los rusos y posaron contra el fondo de un tanque roto con las palabras "Bienvenidos a Estados Unidos". El autor del video enfatizó que el comandante de su escuadrón usa un galón con la bandera estadounidense.

El corresponsal de guerra y autor del proyecto WarGonzo, Semyon Pegov, que se encuentra en la zona de guerra en Ucrania, dijo en su canal de Telegram que se encontraron rastros de la presencia de soldados europeos en Mariupol, boinas verdes de la Legión Extranjera Francesa. https://soldado-moskva.livejournal.com/559582.html

UAV ruso detecta ataques de artillería en las posiciones de formaciones armadas ucranianas

El Gobierno de Canadá ha aprobado la provisión de recursos crediticios a Ucrania por mil millones de dólares canadienses. Además, prevé la provisión de asistencia militar a Ucrania por un monto de 500 millones de dólares canadienses.

La decisión correspondiente en los próximos días deberá ser aprobada por el Parlamento de Canadá.

‼¡La Armada rusa alcanzó objetivos en Odessa! Como resultado de un ataque con misiles desde el mar, las instalaciones de infraestructura crítica fueron atacadas - Comando Operativo "Sur"


----------



## crocodile (8 Abr 2022)

Canadá aprueba ayuda militar de 500 millones de dólares a ukronazis 

Como esto se alargue será peor para Rusia


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## crocodile (8 Abr 2022)

Los matones satánicos amenazando a los que se niegan a ser sus esclavos, lo de siempre .


----------



## Guanotopía (8 Abr 2022)

Thread by @Reflex_volucion on Thread Reader App


@Reflex_volucion: [HILO] Después de varios días de acusaciones cruzadas sobre Bucha, voy a incluir en un mismo hilo todo aquello que nos ayude a dilucidar lo allí ocurrido, favorezca a quien favorezca. Tomad asiento...…




threadreaderapp.com





Nos vais a encontrar un artículo sobre Bucha tan bien documentado como este, con múltiples vídeos y fotos fechadas en su publicación, reparte a unos y a otros.


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Abr 2022)

Impresionante escena, un simple BTR armado con un cañón de 30 mm, destruye dos carros rusos. La cadencia de fuego es demoledora, lo que se ve són las trazadoras, pero por cada trazadora esa cosa escupe varias más que no se ven.


----------



## Marchamaliano (8 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> 93.6K views
> 15:20
> 
> 
> ...



Para que luego digan que todos los nazis son de raza aria.


----------



## Azrael_II (8 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Thread by @Reflex_volucion on Thread Reader App
> 
> 
> @Reflex_volucion: [HILO] Después de varios días de acusaciones cruzadas sobre Bucha, voy a incluir en un mismo hilo todo aquello que nos ayude a dilucidar lo allí ocurrido, favorezca a quien favorezca. Tomad asiento...…
> ...



Es brutal y encaja con la realidad. Hay otra localidad donde han ejecutado también a ucranianos... Los nazis . Ya que la sangre era fresca


----------



## Mabuse (8 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Hay gente, bastante gente que, con cierta impronta moral diciendo que nunca apoyó a los nazis.
> Cuando se encuentran en la tesitura, contestan que el presidente ucraniano es judío...
> Frase comodín. Siempre estuvieron disfrazados.



Naci esisten.


----------



## Guanotopía (8 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Hay gente, bastante gente que, con cierta impronta moral diciendo que nunca apoyó a los nazis.
> Cuando se encuentran en la tesitura, contestan que el presidente ucraniano es judío...
> Frase comodín. Siempre estuvieron disfrazados.











Azov financiados por un judío







www.burbuja.info


----------



## ZARGON (8 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Izquierda posmoderna vs izquierda verdadera, esto es acojonante...quien lo entienda que lo compre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los posmodernos estan haciendo mierda el mundo. Lo lamento por mi hijo que vivira en un mundo aun peor que este.


----------



## NEKRO (8 Abr 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> ojala le hicieran lo mismo a los niños de tu familia tus amados moros chechenos hijosdeputa



¿También llevan un mes muertos?


----------



## crocodile (8 Abr 2022)

Hay que bombardearlos. Modo USA/OTAN OFF.


----------



## ccartech (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## ccartech (8 Abr 2022)

El principal portavoz de Putin, Dmitry Peskov, admitió recientemente que Rusia aún no ha logrado ninguno de sus objetivos militares en Ucrania y se negó a negar que Rusia podría recurrir al uso de armas nucleares. Además, ¿cómo está tan seguro de que Rusia se detendrá en Ucrania? ¿Qué pasa si Finlandia se une a la OTAN?


----------



## ccartech (8 Abr 2022)

En una entrevista con Sky News, Peskov negó que las tropas rusas hayan matado a civiles.

Al afirmar que las imágenes satelitales y las fotografías que muestran cadáveres de civiles en las calles son "falsas", Peskov dijo: "Rechazamos que la brutalidad de los cuerpos en las calles de Bucha y el ejército ruso puedan tener algo en común". dijo.

*Portavoz del Kremlin Peskov: Hemos perdido un número significativo de soldados*
*El portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov, dijo que Rusia perdió un número significativo de soldados en el ataque a Ucrania.*

Cuando se le preguntó cuántos civiles han muerto desde el comienzo de la guerra el 24 de febrero, Peskov dijo que no quería responder porque "no podían confirmar" las cifras.

Cuando se le preguntó cuántos soldados rusos murieron, Peskov no dio un número exacto, pero dijo: "Hemos perdido una cantidad significativa de soldados y esta es una gran tragedia para nosotros". él dijo.

Al señalar que el Kremlin quiere que la guerra termine, Peskov dijo: "Nuestro ejército está haciendo todo lo posible para poner fin a esta operación". él dijo.

El portavoz del Kremlin expresó la esperanza de que esta operación logre sus objetivos en los próximos días o en un futuro previsible, o que la guerra termine con negociaciones entre las delegaciones rusa y ucraniana.

Al enfatizar que el objetivo principal de la OTAN es confrontar a Rusia, Peskov dijo que la OTAN ahora es más fuerte debido a la ocupación. "Necesitamos reequilibrar la situación y tomar medidas adicionales para garantizar nuestra propia seguridad. Porque creemos profundamente que la OTAN es una máquina de conflicto, no una alianza pacífica", dijo Peskov. realizó su valoración.

Peskov señaló que si Finlandia y Suecia se unen a la OTAN, "Rusia tendría que hacer que su flanco occidental sea más sofisticado para garantizar su seguridad".

Cuando se le preguntó sobre los llamados para que el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, sea juzgado por crímenes de guerra, Peskov dijo: "No vemos esto como una posibilidad, no lo encontramos realista". dijo.









Kremlin Sözcüsü Peskov: Önemli sayıda asker kaybımız var


Kremlin Sözcüsü Dmitriy Peskov, Rusya\'nın Ukrayna\'ya saldırıda Rusya\'nın önemli sayıda asker kaybettiğini söyledi.




ekonomimanset.com


----------



## ccartech (8 Abr 2022)

Rusia enfrenta la situación más difícil en tres décadas debido a las sanciones occidentales sin precedentes, dice el primer ministro ruso, Mikhail Mishustin , pero los intentos extranjeros de aislarla de la economía global fracasarán. #RusiaUcraniaGuerra #Rusia


----------



## Impresionante (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Abr 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> ¿También llevan un mes muertos?




no no esa es la reina de inglaterra


* AQ. PATRON~Z⭐⭐⭐ * @AQPATRON  3 minutes ago 

 
 ​


----------



## ccartech (8 Abr 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa publica video de la destrucción de la artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y un vehículo militar remolcando un obús de 152 mm


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (8 Abr 2022)

Hay algo que me han dicho muy importante, hay una organización llamada AUKUS, es como una OTAN pero hecha para el Pacífico, quizás ya la OTAN europea tampoco les interesa mucho ya que el rival ahora es China mas que Rusia así que supongo que mientras tanto intentarán conseguir los máximos beneficios y tensión en Europa.


----------



## Epicii (8 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



No se quien mato a esos civiles en Bucha, pero ese video no demuestra nada. Los mueven así porque pueden tener trampas con explosivos.

A esos civiles los pueden haber matado los rusos, o los neonazis ucranianos...solo un idiota dudaria de que ambos bandos son capaces


----------



## amcxxl (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## raptors (8 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Parece ser que no. Para los EEUU el globalismo es exportar inflación y para los rusos exportar tanques.



Zzzzzz


----------



## raptors (8 Abr 2022)

MAEZAL dijo:


>



No te ofenda pero ni terminé de leer tu aportación...
*Lo que diga ucrania en estos momentos es nada...!!* cuando veo _"algo"_ y tiene como fuente; *"ucraniano.."* en automático le doy _"siguiente..."_ (next)


----------



## raptors (8 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Ya lo dijimos algunos, la estupidez occidental va a hacer que Putin se mueva. Si le hubieran dado una autonomia de papel a Lugansk y Donetsk hubieran tenido que resistir solos, pero fueron burdos, abusones creyendo que podian humillar.



*El matón del barrio lo único que quiere es humillar...* para que a ojos del mundo... vean de lo que es capaz el matón... Lo que no sabe es que la gente ya empieza a sospechar *que el rey va desnudo..!!*


----------



## Simo Hayha (8 Abr 2022)

Australia manda unos regalitos matarrusos a Ucrania: 20 blindados Bushmaster


----------



## Nefersen (8 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Canadá aprueba ayuda militar de 500 millones de dólares a ukronazis
> 
> Como esto se alargue será peor para Rusia



El 90% de ese dinero se pierde por el camino.


----------



## Nefersen (8 Abr 2022)

Lo que nadie puede poner en duda es de la valentía de Zelensky. Ha permanecido toda la guerra en Polonia, que es el país más cercano a la guerra.


----------



## Simo Hayha (8 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Lo que nadie puede duda es de la valentía de Zelensky. Ha permanecido toda la guerra en Polonia, que es el país más cercano a la guerra.



Cierto, podria haber sido un cobarde mierdoso y haberse dedicao a decir tontás filorrusas en internet desde un perfil anónimo.


----------



## Simo Hayha (8 Abr 2022)

Un ejército de retrasaos, qué podría salir mal?


----------



## Nefersen (8 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Cierto, podria haber sido un cobarde mierdoso y haberse dedicao a decir tontás filorrusas en internet desde un perfil anónimo.



¿Como usted? ¿Cuándo nos da la sorpresa de ir a empuñar un fusil a Ucrania para defender a su comediante favorito de los malvados mongoles? Porque apoyar al pobre Zelensky desde el teclado parece muy fácil y cobarde, ciertamente.


----------



## .Kaikus (8 Abr 2022)

El retraso del Viruelo, un trilero en las Ramblas es mucho mas honrado, pero la culpa es de Vladimir, que esta a 4.000 kilometros de España.


----------



## Simo Hayha (8 Abr 2022)

Estra! Estra! El mundo se acaba. Burundi, El Congo y Zimbabwe se oponen a la expulsión de Rusia del Consejo de Derechos Humanos de la ONU.


----------



## lopillo (8 Abr 2022)

A principios de la próxima semana, el Gobierno rumano y el Ministerio de Salud iniciarán la campaña para informar a la población sobre cómo administrar y almacenar las tabletas de yoduro de potasio. Tenga en cuenta que en este momento no hay peligro de que estas píldoras sean necesarias. La campaña de información pública, la difusión y el desarrollo de habilidades preventivas entre la población son responsabilidad del Ministerio de Salud. En el próximo período, el Ministerio de Salud y la Casa del Seguro Nacional de Salud establecerán el procedimiento legal para la distribución de pastillas de yoduro de potasio para la población de 0 a 40 años. La distribución de tabletas comenzará en la segunda quincena de abril de este año.
Fuente


----------



## Impresionante (8 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> No se quien mato a esos civiles en Bucha, pero ese video no demuestra nada. Los mueven así porque pueden tener trampas con explosivos.
> 
> A esos civiles los pueden haber matado los rusos, o los neonazis ucranianos...solo un idiota dudaria de que ambos bandos son capaces



40 mensajes en 4 años?

Multinick de mierda al ignore


----------



## Impresionante (8 Abr 2022)

NACIONES UNIDAS, 7 de abril. /TASS/. La Asamblea General de la ONU aprobó la resolución occidental para suspender a Rusia del Consejo de Derechos Humanos durante una sesión especial el jueves. Se emitieron un total de 93 votos a favor de la resolución, 24 en contra, mientras que 58 delegaciones se abstuvieron de votar.

Para que se apruebe la resolución se necesitan las dos terceras partes de los votos, y no se toman en cuenta los votos de los que se abstuvieron, lo que hace que el número total de votos contados sea 117; 93 es más de las dos terceras partes de ese número, lo que posibilitó la aprobación de la resolución.

Los representantes rusos dijeron anteriormente que ven tales pasos como motivados políticamente y agregaron que amenazan con destruir todo el sistema de la ONU. La suspensión solo afectará a la membresía actual, que, para Rusia, finaliza en 2023. Después de eso, Rusia puede volver a solicitar la membresía en el Consejo de Derechos Humanos.

Los siguientes países votaron en contra de la resolución: Argelia, Bielorrusia, Bolivia, Burundi, Vietnam, Gabón, Zimbabue, Irán, Kazajstán, Kirguistán, China, Corea del Norte, Cuba, Laos, Malí, Nicaragua, República del Congo, Rusia, Siria, Tayikistán, Uzbekistán, República Centroafricana, Eritrea y Etiopía.
Consecuencias de la suspensión

El Consejo de Derechos Humanos de la ONU incluye 47 miembros, lo que significa que la mayoría de los estados miembros de la ONU no están incluidos actualmente en este organismo. Desde su establecimiento en 2006, no todos los países han sido sus miembros todavía. No hay membresía permanente en el consejo. Sus decisiones no son jurídicamente vinculantes; al mismo tiempo, una suspensión de la membresía no significa que un país en cuestión esté liberado de sus obligaciones en el área de los derechos humanos.

Entre 2017 y 2019, Rusia no fue miembro debido a la rotación de miembros del consejo. En 2018, EE. UU. se retiró del consejo por decisión del entonces presidente Donald Trump, pero regresó después de que Joe Biden reemplazó a Trump.

Los estados miembros del Consejo de Derechos Humanos votan resoluciones en materia de derechos humanos. Ningún miembro tiene poder de veto. El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia señaló repetidamente que el Consejo está muy politizado y está siendo utilizado por los países occidentales en su propio interés.

Después de una suspensión, se despoja a un país de su poder de voto, pero aún puede asistir a las reuniones.


----------



## Magick (8 Abr 2022)

ÚLTIMAS NOTICIAS: Los expertos de la Casa Blanca dicen que los informes internos predicen un colapso económico completo en la UE dentro de unos meses, pero Rusia debería estar bastante bien... exactamente como estaba planeado


----------



## Magick (8 Abr 2022)

Ahora está claro que la escalada actual de la Nueva Guerra Fría se planeó hace más de un año, con una estrategia seria asociada con el plan de Estados Unidos de bloquear Nord Stream 2 como parte de su objetivo de impedir que Europa Occidental ("OTAN") busque prosperidad mediante el comercio mutuo y la inversión con China y Rusia.

Como anunciaron el presidente Biden y los informes de seguridad nacional de EE. UU., China era vista como el principal enemigo. A pesar del útil papel de China para permitir que las empresas estadounidenses reduzcan las tasas salariales laborales mediante la desindustrialización de la economía estadounidense a favor de la industrialización china, se reconoció que el crecimiento de China planteaba el Terror Supremo: la prosperidad a través del socialismo. La industrialización socialista siempre ha sido percibida como el gran enemigo de la economía rentista que se ha apoderado de la mayoría de las naciones en el siglo desde que terminó la Primera Guerra Mundial, y especialmente desde la década de 1980. El resultado hoy en día es un choque de sistemas económicos: la industrialización socialista frente al capitalismo financiero neoliberal.

Eso hace que la Nueva Guerra Fría contra China sea un acto de apertura implícito de lo que amenaza con ser una Tercera Guerra Mundial prolongada. La estrategia de Estados Unidos es alejar a los aliados económicos más probables de China, especialmente Rusia, Asia Central, Asia Meridional y Asia Oriental. La pregunta era: ¿dónde empezar la talla y el aislamiento?

Se consideró que Rusia presentaba la mayor oportunidad para comenzar a aislarse, tanto de China como de la zona euro de la OTAN. Se elaboró una secuencia de sanciones cada vez más severas, y esperemos fatales, contra Rusia para impedir que la OTAN comerciara con ella. Todo lo que se necesitaba para encender el terremoto geopolítico era un casus belli.

Eso se arregló con bastante facilidad. La escalada de la Nueva Guerra Fría podría haberse lanzado en el Cercano Oriente, por la resistencia al acaparamiento de campos petroleros iraquíes por parte de Estados Unidos, o contra Irán y los países que lo ayudan a sobrevivir económicamente, o en África Oriental. Se han elaborado planes para golpes de estado, revoluciones de color y cambio de régimen para todas estas áreas, y el ejército africano de Estados Unidos se ha construido especialmente rápido en el último año o dos. Pero Ucrania ha estado sometida a una guerra civil respaldada por Estados Unidos durante ocho años, desde el golpe de Maidan de 2014, y ha ofrecido la oportunidad de la mayor primera victoria en esta confrontación contra China, Rusia y sus aliados.

Así que las regiones de habla rusa de Donetsk y Lugansk fueron bombardeadas con creciente intensidad, y cuando Rusia todavía se abstuvo de responder, al parecer se elaboraron planes para un gran enfrentamiento que comenzaría a finales de febrero, comenzando con un ataque relámpago de Ucrania Occidental organizado por asesores estadounidenses y armado por la OTAN.

La defensa preventiva de Rusia de las dos provincias del este de Ucrania y su posterior destrucción militar del ejército, la marina y la fuerza aérea ucranianas en los últimos dos meses se han utilizado como excusa para comenzar a imponer el programa de sanciones diseñado por Estados Unidos que estamos viendo desarrollarse hoy. Europa Occidental ha ido obedientemente por el cerdo entero. En lugar de comprar gas, petróleo y granos alimentarios rusos, los comprará a los Estados Unidos, junto con un fuerte aumento de las importaciones de armas.

La posible caída del tipo de cambio euro/dólar

Por lo tanto, es apropiado analizar cómo es probable que esto afecte a la balanza de pagos de Europa Occidental y, por lo tanto, al tipo de cambio del euro frente al dólar.

El comercio y la inversión europeos antes de la Guerra para Imponer Sanciones habían prometido una creciente prosperidad mutua entre Alemania, Francia y otros países de la OTAN frente a Rusia y China. Rusia estaba proporcionando abundante energía a un precio competitivo, y esta energía iba a dar un salto cuántico con Nord Stream 2. Europa iba a ganar las divisas para pagar este creciente comercio de importación mediante una combinación de exportación de más manufacturas industriales a Rusia e inversión de capital en el desarrollo de la economía rusa, por ejemplo, por parte de empresas automotrices alemanas e inversión financiera. Este comercio y la inversión bilaterales ahora se detienen, y permanecerán detenidos durante muchos, muchos años, dada la confiscación por parte de la OTAN de las reservas de divisas de Rusia mantenidas en euros y libras esterlinas británicas, y la rusofobia europea que está siendo avivada por los medios de propaganda estadounidenses.

En su lugar, los países de la OTAN comprarán GNL, pero tendrán que gastar miles de millones de dólares en la creación de suficiente capacidad portuaria, lo que puede tardar hasta 2024. (Buena suerte hasta entonces). La escasez de energía aumentará drásticamente el precio mundial del gas y el petróleo. Los países de la OTAN también intensificarán sus compras de armas en el complejo militar-industrial de los Estados Unidos. La compra cercana al pánico también aumentará el precio de las armas. Y los precios de los alimentos también subirán como resultado de la desesperada escasez de cereales resultante del cese de las importaciones de Rusia y Ucrania, por un lado, y la escasez de fertilizantes de amoníaco hechos de gas.

Estas tres dinámicas comerciales fortalecerán el dólar frente al euro. La pregunta es: ¿cómo equilibrará Europa sus pagos internacionales con los Estados Unidos? ¿Qué tiene que exportar que la economía estadounidense acepte a medida que sus propios intereses proteccionistas ganen influencia, ahora que el libre comercio mundial está muriendo rápidamente?

La respuesta es no mucho. Entonces, ¿qué hará Europa?





__





The Dollar Devours the Euro | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is


----------



## Archimanguina (8 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Ahora está claro que la escalada actual de la Nueva Guerra Fría se planeó hace más de un año, con una estrategia seria asociada con el plan de Estados Unidos de bloquear Nord Stream 2 como parte de su objetivo de impedir que Europa Occidental ("OTAN") busque prosperidad mediante el comercio mutuo y la inversión con China y Rusia.
> 
> Como anunciaron el presidente Biden y los informes de seguridad nacional de EE. UU., China era vista como el principal enemigo. A pesar del útil papel de China para permitir que las empresas estadounidenses reduzcan las tasas salariales laborales mediante la desindustrialización de la economía estadounidense a favor de la industrialización china, se reconoció que el crecimiento de China planteaba el Terror Supremo: la prosperidad a través del socialismo. La industrialización socialista siempre ha sido percibida como el gran enemigo de la economía rentista que se ha apoderado de la mayoría de las naciones en el siglo desde que terminó la Primera Guerra Mundial, y especialmente desde la década de 1980. El resultado hoy en día es un choque de sistemas económicos: la industrialización socialista frente al capitalismo financiero neoliberal.
> 
> ...



el brexit fue el canario en la mina, los parientes del primo de zumosol se.piraron cagando centellas de la UE por algo.


----------



## faraico (8 Abr 2022)

Martok dijo:


> Me preocupa entre cero y nada, ese debate no esta en la mesa, lo unico que esta en cuestión es cuanto territorio se va anexionar rusa.



Y como va a parar Rusia la constante ofensiva ucraniana??


----------



## arriondas (8 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Abrieron un frente para retener parte del ejercito en Kiev y alrededores (y posiblemente para intentar acabar la guerra en unos dias). Tener en cuenta que cuando empezaron estaba todo helado y los vehiculos militares tienen mucha más movilidad. Ahora Ucrania es un lodazal y solo te puedes mover por las carreteras (y entonces es más facil controlarlas con la aviación).
> 
> Los Rusos no han empezado a atacar el dombass (salvo la parte sur) hasta ahora. Solo estaban atacando las republicas con sus fuerzas.
> 
> ...



Como he dicho en otro mensaje, si las cosas les fueran tan mal como dicen los muyayos de la Revista Ejércitos, ahora Kiev, Dnipro, Jarkov, Lvov, Vinnitsa, Nikolaev, Chernigov, Poltava... estarían a oscuras, sin luz y sin agua. Y por supuesto sin internet, y Europa sin gas. 

Fue lo que hizo la OTAN en Yugoslavia cuando sus ataques "quirúrgicos" fracasaron, cuando necesitaron doce días para poder igualar los objetivos que en la Guerra del Golfo se consiguieron en 12 horas.


----------



## .Kaikus (8 Abr 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Feo se está poniendo esto para Rusia, ya que por lo que parece los ucranianos van a ir con todo, incluidos mercenarios y armamento otan.....



Feo se va a poner para los civiles ucranianos, los militares ukros atraviesan el pais en vehiculos civiles y eso se soluciona a la iraqui...

PD- Controles de carretera e incendiando los coches civiles en los arcenes.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (8 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> no va a quedar un ukro vivo
> 
> a por ellos



Tu cállate tu eres ya mi perra florera

Tu deseas ser mi perra florera lo se porque no me has bloqueado.

Mucha de la tropraprorrusapakoñolademierda te repudia y bloquea yo no
_________________________




Don Meliton dijo:


> Eres un enfermo y no aportas nada al hilo.



Matar orcos rateros de mierda es un método efectivo funciono en Kiev, eso es un gran aporte en el jilo.....



bigmaller dijo:


> Existe una cosa que se llama humanidad.



Yo por rateros de mierda, criminales, violadores no puedo sentir humanidad alguna podian confrontar a su dictador de mierda pero decidieron morir miserablemente por su dictador de mierda, de eso los Ucranianos no tienen la culpa, los Ucranianos han adoptado la RESPUESTA NATURAL SI TE ATACAN TE DEFIENDES, ES LO LOGICO COÑO

PRO RUSITO PROMEDIO NO ES UN SUJETO NORMAL !



bigmaller dijo:


> postear fotos de militares muertos cumpliendo su deber



Saquear propiedad de civiles no es su deber hacer masacres sectarias tampoco es su deber bombardar por bombardear grandes centros urbanos tampoco es su deber

Milicias tercermundistas han mostrado mas humanidad, humildad y decencia que ese ejercito orco Dymitry ratero de mierda





bigmaller dijo:


> una bajeza moral increible.



Es una wuerra en la wuerra la moral desaparece no existe la wurerra es cruel y despiadada -Si no quiere muertos pues simple no haga la wuerra pero rata Putler quiso guerra el tiene ya su Wuerra fue su decisión

Para evitar llegar a la confrontación armada osea Wuerra existe la política / Diplomacia Putler quiso eligio la wuerra de agresion ejecutando crímenes contra la paz y la tropaprorrusapakoñolademierda tambien queria Wuerra ahora chillan

La idea de la wuerra no es morir por tu país es que el otro bastardo (Orco ratero violador criminal Dymitry de mierda) muera por el suyo sea Mordor



bigmaller dijo:


> Esas caras en primer plano tienen madre e hijos.



En Bucha, Mariupol también muchos tienen hijos solo que tu eres UN HIPOCRITA DE MIERDA para usted la vida de los Ucranianos no vale, para usted solo vale la vida de los orcos rateros de mierda esta totalmente contaminado con la propaganda de mordor mierdera Ukro nazis ñeñeñeñe, el que se crea lo de los Nazis es un idiota clínico, Nazis en Ucrania es a armas de destrucción masiva en Iraq el pretexto para invadir solo que Rusia no es USA ligero error de calculo de Putler yo les dije que el ejercito Ruso tenia serias deficiencias que el ejercito Ucraniano había mejorado mucho que esto no era el 2014 (En el 2014 tampoco es que los rusos lo hubieran hecho tan bien)


Las imágenes son solo de contenido meramente informativo pena por ellos en lo absoluto ellos se lo buscaron y ya que habla de moral, LO MORALMENTE CORRECTO ES ELIMINAR AL INVASOR ELLOS SE LO BUSCARON

Este comentan que llevaba condones , digo parece porque hay que ver bien, en otra foto se comento de otro ruso muerto que llevaba condones pero era un pequeño sobre de comida militar rusa, la calidad de los guantes si es mala osea no son guantes tácticos lo que evidencia que Putler no tiene pasta para equipar a sus esbirros


----------



## visaman (8 Abr 2022)

lo ultimo una remesa de navajas de Albacete letal de por si


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (8 Abr 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Y como va a parar Rusia la constante ofensiva ucraniana??



Con cuentas de hace 16 años en foros con 30% mas mensajes que thanks.





__





ALGUIEN ESTÁ HACIENDO PASAR MANIQUÍS POR HERIDOS EN LA GUERRA DE UCRANIA


https://files.fm/u/kubjtycyj#/view/rhxbv2qys Es ya puro vicio lo de los maniquís https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/maniqui-en-antena-3-en-nochebuena-urgencias-desbordadas.1710146/#




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Trajanillo (8 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> ÚLTIMAS NOTICIAS: Los expertos de la Casa Blanca dicen que los informes internos predicen un colapso económico completo en la UE dentro de unos meses, pero Rusia debería estar bastante bien... exactamente como estaba planeado



Ahora el Brexit empieza a coger significado


----------



## .Kaikus (8 Abr 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Rusia no va a aguantar una guerra de desgaste. Rusia ya a renunciado a pasar el Dinieper,.



Rusia cambia de estrategia, pero sigue con el mismo numero de tropas en Ucrania, no renuncia a nada, le tiene mas miedo a la opinion publica interna que a una guerra larga.

PD- Por el momento no obligara a los soldados de quintas a ir al frente ukro, solo utiliza voluntarios.


----------



## visaman (8 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha publicado imágenes de la destrucción de una dotación de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas y de un vehículo militar pesado que remolcaba un obús de 152 mm.
> 
> La pieza de artillería y su tripulación fueron destruidas por un ataque de misiles de vehículos aéreos no tripulados
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/40616



los misiles tipo hellfire de los drones hacen mucha pupa es un misil muy cabron


----------



## JoséBatallas (8 Abr 2022)

hijos de puta ukronazis


*Militares ucranianos se burlan de una pareja de ancianos que les da la bienvenida con una bandera de la URSS, pensando que son tropas rusas (VIDEO) *


La mujer de edad avanzada salió a recibir a los efectivos con la bandera de la URSS, que uno de los militares pisoteó.









Al principio del video, hecho por los propios militares, se ve cómo uno de ellos pidió al hombre que dijera "gloria a Rusia" o "gloria a Putin", pero este se negó a decir nada. Entonces, apareció la esposa del anciano que salió de su casa con la bandera de la Unión Soviética y afirmó, creyendo que hablaba con efectivos rusos, que los "estaban esperando".

Tras estas palabras, un militar dijo que "ahora les agradecerá" por esperarlos, le entregó a la mujer una bolsa con alimentos y admitió que son los efectivos ucranianos. *Al mismo tiempo, tomó la bandera de las manos de la mujer y la pisoteó. En respuesta, la anciana les devolvió la bolsa y indicó que pisotearon la bandera "por la que sus padres lucharon".*

_*Aquí se puede ver la versión completa del video*_ (solo telegram)

https:// t.me/nourlnews/27139


----------



## visaman (8 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Joder como está el patio, que querrá hace esté con el Orban?
> 
> Me da a mi que Solana está ya como Biden, gaga perdido.



na necesita la visita de los que parezca un accidente


----------



## xFuckoffx (8 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Estra! Estra! El mundo se acaba. Burundi, El Congo y Zimbabwe se oponen a la expulsión de Rusia del Consejo de Derechos Humanos de la ONU.



De dónde eres??? Porq eres muy tonto y me gustaría decírtelo a la cara con un par de aplausos a mano abierta. Por privado por favor,...


----------



## Impresionante (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (8 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> hijos de puta ukronazis
> 
> 
> *Militares ucranianos se burlan de una pareja de ancianos que les da la bienvenida con una bandera de la URSS, pensando que son tropas rusas (VIDEO) *
> ...



bajo esta bandera pelearon mis padres y ahora tú la pisas? No necesito tus productos"
La dignidad no se compra, que hermosa lección de vida para el asteriscos, el mariki, el circunpanchito fígaro, el desfigurao, tales de panfleto y demás patulea vendida a anglosión por un plato malo de lentejas....


----------



## capitán almeida (8 Abr 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Y como va a parar Rusia la constante ofensiva ucraniana??



constante ofensiva aplicado al bando ukro es un oxímoron en esta guerra


----------



## .Kaikus (8 Abr 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Los titanes de Maripoul
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1017236



Mucha espalda y poco culo, maricon seguro, ese dibujante pierde tinta china !!!.


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (8 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Mucha espalda y poco culo, maricon seguro, ese dibujante pierde tinta china !!!.



hahah wtfffff

@elgatochimpliflinguir


----------



## damnun_infectum (8 Abr 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Y como va a parar Rusia la constante ofensiva ucraniana??



No es la constante ofensiva ukra. Ukra dejó de existir hace tiempo; es la ofensiva otano-usánica. Europa y USA están atacando impunemente a Rusia, tanto material como económicamente.

Eso evidente y necesariamente, tendrá sus consecuencias.


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (8 Abr 2022)

*Miles de rusos abandonan su patria desde el inicio de la guerra: "El país es como un gigantesco barco que se hunde"*


*Educadores, periodistas, ingenieros... salen de Rusia por su oposición al Gobierno de Putin.*









Miles de rusos abandonan su país desde el inicio de la guerra en Ucrania:


Precipitarse en la incertidumbre del exilio para no agachar la cabeza o sufrir la represión por disentir. Es el camino que miles de ciudadanos rusos han emprendido en las últimas semanas ante la deriva del Gobierno de Vladímir Putin y la imposibilidad de continuar con una vida consecuente con...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Trajanillo (8 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> na necesita la visita de los que parezca un accidente



Son unos bastardos, vamos hacia una dictadura y vamos como hicieron los fieles a Fernando VII en su epoca.

"Vivan las caenas" a nivel planetario.


----------



## visaman (8 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Legitimidad cero
> 
> Esta claro que esto es una pantomima más, la realidad es que tú vas a pagar el doble (con suerte) por toda clase de combustibles y que eso va a llevar a que pagues el doble por todo y eso si tienes suerte y conservas tu empleo que no va a estar fácil
> 
> Pero a Rusia le han expulsado de no se que de derechos humanos que lo presidia un gobierno que lleva 8 años matando niños a millares



siempre te quedara a caza furtiva y el robo huertos


----------



## .Kaikus (8 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



De Liu Sivaya publicaron su supuesto NIE (Numero Identificacion Extranjeros), si no es española, podrian retirarle el permiso de residencia en España.


----------



## mapachën (8 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Según informes no confirmados, el ejército ruso habría capturado el comandante de la OTAN, Teniente general Roger L. Cloutier cerca de Mariúpol. Estados Unidos aún no ha oficialmente anunciado nada...



Según informes no confirmados, han debido capturar también a Paz Padilla en Mariúpol, que estaba haciendo labores de zapa para el ejército Nanci.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## .Kaikus (8 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> A esos civiles los pueden haber matado los rusos, o los neonazis ucranianos...solo un idiota dudaria de que ambos bandos son capaces



Tambien mueren civiles en Ucrania de Covid-19, los ultimos datos oficiales hablaban de 600.000 muertos por la pandemia...


----------



## Impresionante (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## mapachën (8 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Hijos de la gran puta. Si todo esto es cierto, aquí deberían rodar cabezas a alto nivel. Y literalmente. Malditos bastardos.



Tan cierro como lo de paz Padilla en Mariúpol amijo… no os merecéis otra cosa más que el burdo troleo, en serio… dicen que Mc Cain y reagan están también por Mariúpol, con Elvis y Jesús Gil… que penita de verdad… todo a la vez que Qanon ejecuta a los Obama y a la Clinton en túneles subterráneos bajo la supervisión de trump.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## .Kaikus (8 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Australia manda unos regalitos matarrusos a Ucrania: 20 blindados Bushmaster



Son camiones blindados, como lo que van a mandar los britanicos.


----------



## Simo Hayha (8 Abr 2022)

Las nuevas levas de reclutas rusos se preparan para atacar. Tiembla Europa.

Pero esta gente está vaciando el país de subnormales para mandarlos a luchar a Ucrania??


----------



## raptors (8 Abr 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> De dónde eres??? Porq eres muy tonto y me gustaría decírtelo a la cara con un par de aplausos a mano abierta. Por privado por favor,...



ja ja ja


----------



## Triyuga (8 Abr 2022)

Y detras siempre aparecen Los piratas británicos:

*El Nuevo Orden Mundial que nos preparan con el pretexto de la guerra en Ucrania*






Thierry Meyssan.- La operación militar de Rusia en Ucrania comenzó hace un mes. Pero las operaciones ‎de ‎propaganda de la OTAN están en marcha desde hace mes y medio.
Como siempre, la propaganda de guerra de los anglosajones se coordina ‎desde Londres. ‎Los británicos han adquirido –desde la Primera Guerra Mundial– una experiencia ‎sin precedente ‎en ese campo. En 1914, Londres logró convencer a su población de que el ‎ejército alemán había ‎violado mujeres masivamente en Bélgica y de que cada británico estaba en ‎el deber de acudir ‎en ayuda de aquellas pobres mujeres. Aquello era más convincente que tratar ‎de explicar que ‎el Káiser Guillermo II estaba tratando de rivalizar con el Imperio colonial inglés. ‎Al final del ‎conflicto, la población británica exigió que las víctimas fuesen indemnizadas. ‎Se procedió ‎entonces a contabilizarlas y resultó que se había exagerado extraordinariamente ‎lo que ‎realmente había sucedido.‎
El presidente ucraniano Volodimir Zelenski declaró la guerra a Rusia ‎cuando ordenó a los banderistas incorporados a su ejército atacar a los ciudadanos rusos del ‎Donbass, ataque iniciado el 17 de febrero. Y después provocó a Moscú al declarar, ante los ‎dirigentes políticos de los países miembros de la OTAN, que Ucrania se dotaría de la bomba ‎atómica, en violación de los tratados internacionales firmados por ese país.
Esta vez, en 2022, los británicos han logrado convencer a los europeos de que, el 24 de ‎febrero, ‎los rusos atacaron Ucrania para ocuparla y anexarla. Según esa versión, Moscú estaría ‎tratando ‎de reconstituir la Unión Soviética y se dispondría a atacar una tras otra sus ‎antiguas ‎‎“posesiones”. Claro, esta versión es para los occidentales más honorable que hablar de ‎la ‎‎«trampa de Tucídides», la cual mencionaré más adelante.‎
En realidad, el 17 de febrero, las tropas de Kiev atacaron a la población del Donbass. ‎Después, ‎Ucrania agitó un pañuelo rojo ante el toro ruso con el discurso del presidente Volodimir ‎Zelenski ‎ante los dirigentes políticos y militares de la OTAN reunidos en Munich. Zelenski anunció ‎allí que ‎su país se dotaría del arma atómica ante Rusia. ‎
Si no me cree, estimado lector, aquí van los reportes de la Organización para la Seguridad y ‎la ‎Cooperación en Europa (OSCE) [ver el cuadro que aparece al final de este párrafo]. Hacía ‎meses ‎que no había combates en el Donbass, pero los observadores de la OSCE reportaron –‎a partir de ‎la tarde del 17 de febrero– 1 400 explosiones diarias. Inmediatamente, las provincias ‎rebeldes de ‎Donetsk y Lugansk –que seguían considerándose ucranianas aunque reclamaban la ‎autonomía en el ‎seno de Ucrania– evacuaron a más de 100 000 civiles para protegerlos de la ‎lluvia de fuego ‎desatada por las tropas de Kiev. La mayoría de esos civiles se replegó hacia el ‎interior del ‎Donbass y otros huyeron hacia Rusia. ‎
En 2014 y 2015, cuando se produjo la guerra civil entre Kiev, por un lado, y Donetsk ‎y Lugansk ‎del otro lado, los daños humanos y materiales eran una cuestión interna de Ucrania. ‎Pero, a partir ‎de entonces, prácticamente toda la población del Donbass se planteó la posibilidad ‎de emigrar y ‎adquirió la nacionalidad rusa. Por consiguiente, los bombardeos que Kiev inició el 17 ‎de febrero ‎en el Donbass fueron un ataque contra rusos ucranianos. Y Moscú acudió en ayuda de ‎sus ‎ciudadanos a partir del 24 de febrero.
La cronología de los hechos es indiscutible. No fue Moscú sino el gobierno de Kiev quien ‎quiso ‎esta guerra, aun sabiendo el precio –previsible– que tendría para Ucrania. El presidente ‎Zelenski ‎puso deliberadamente a su pueblo en peligro y sobre él recae –sólo sobre él– la ‎responsabilidad ‎de lo que hoy sufren los ucranianos. ‎
‎¿Por qué actuó así Zelenski? Desde el inicio de su mandato, Volodimir Zelenski mantuvo el ‎apoyo ‎del Estado ucraniano –apoyo iniciado por su predecesor Petro Porochenko– a las ‎malversaciones ‎de fondos que cometían sus padrinos estadounidenses y también mantuvo el ‎respaldo a los ‎extremistas de su país –los “banderistas”. El presidente ruso Vladimir Putin calificó ‎a los primeros ‎de «banda de drogadictos» y a los segundos de «neonazis» ‎
Además, Volodimir Zelenski no sólo declaró públicamente que no quería resolver el conflicto ‎en ‎el Donbass aplicando los Acuerdos de Minsk –acuerdos que Ucrania firmó en su momento– ‎sino ‎que también prohibió a sus conciudadanos hablar ruso en las escuelas y en las ‎administraciones –‎a pesar de que al menos la mitad de los ucranianos hablan ruso en su vida ‎diaria. Peor aún, el 1º ‎de julio de 2021, Zelenski firmó una ley racial que de hecho excluye a los ‎ucranianos de origen ‎eslavo del ejercicio de los derechos humanos y las libertades fundamentales. ‎
El ejército ruso penetró inicialmente en territorio ucraniano no desde el Donbass sino ‎desde ‎Bielorrusia y Crimea, destruyó las instalaciones militares ucranianas que la OTAN ya ‎venía ‎utilizando desde hace años, arremetió contra los regimientos banderistas y ahora ‎está ‎dedicándose a eliminar esos regimientos en el este de Ucrania. Los propagandistas ‎de Londres y ‎sus casi 150 agencias de comunicación aseguran ahora que, luego de ser rechazado por la ‎gloriosa resistencia de los ucranianos, ‎el ejército ruso ha renunciado a su objetivo inicial, que sería ‎tomar Kiev. ‎
Pero el presidente Putin nunca dijo, ¡absolutamente nunca!, que Rusia tomaría Kiev, derrocaría ‎al ‎presidente Zelenski u ocuparía el país. Al contrario, Putin siempre recalcó que sus objetivos ‎de ‎guerra eran «desnazificar Ucrania» y eliminar los arsenales de armamento extranjero ‎‎(de ‎la OTAN) acumulado en el país. Eso es exactamente lo que está haciendo el ejército ruso. ‎
La población ucraniana está sufriendo. Otra vez comprobamos que la guerra es cruel y ‎que ‎siempre mueren inocentes. Pero no nos decían eso cuando las tropas de potencias ‎occidentales ‎arrasaban Faluya, por ejemplo. Hoy la propaganda manipula nuestras emociones y, ‎como ‎nadie habló de los bombardeos ucranianos iniciados contra el Donbass el 17 de febrero, ‎la ‎opinión pública de Occidente responsabiliza a los rusos y los califica erróneamente ‎de ‎‎«agresores». ‎










El Nuevo Orden Mundial que nos preparan con el pretexto de la guerra en Ucrania







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## raptors (8 Abr 2022)

millones no, decenas de millones


----------



## Bishop (8 Abr 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Tan cierro como lo de paz Padilla en Mariúpol amijo… no os merecéis otra cosa más que el burdo troleo, en serio… dicen que Mc Cain y reagan están también por Mariúpol, con Elvis y Jesús Gil… que penita de verdad… todo a la vez que Qanon ejecuta a los Obama y a la Clinton en túneles subterráneos bajo la supervisión de trump.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



¿Qué es lo que no entiendes de "si todo esto es cierto"? No esperaba de ti caer en falacias pueriles y troleo burdo. ¿Acaso estos cabrones no son capaces de este tipo de mierdas? Cuando ya han demostrado en el pasado que tienen un desprecio absoluto hasta con la propia población, para realizar los más horribles experimentos. Y ahí metemos a todos dios, que nadie está libre de pecado.


----------



## crocodile (8 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Son camiones blindados, como lo que van a mandar los britanicos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1017446
> Ver archivo adjunto 1017448



Esos camiones británicos son los SAXON, retirados del servicio activo por muy mala operatividad .


----------



## Simo Hayha (8 Abr 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> De dónde eres??? Porq eres muy tonto y me gustaría decírtelo a la cara con un par de aplausos a mano abierta. Por privado por favor,...



Mira, holgazán. Vamos a empezar por aquí. Primero vienes un dia a trabajar conmigo y si me demuestras que no eres el vago redomao que aparentas ser, igual, y digo igual, te compro unos cuadernillos de rubio para que aprendas a escribir. De ahí para arriba ya depende de ti mismo y de lo que te esfuerces.


----------



## _LoKy_ (8 Abr 2022)

Otro trofeo de militares rusos. Los oficiales de la APU huyeron pero compartieron amablemente el manual de instrucciones del NLAW ATGM.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (8 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Cuando las tropas rusas regresen a Kiev nuevamente*
> 
> 
> "
> ...



Belicismo de putinistas totalmente descerebrados, claro el que escribió esa mierda no va a mandar a sus hijos a Ucrania mucho menos el.

Putinistas no pueden ser mas degenerados 


@arriondas Decías 





jojojojojojo nada salio mal menuda putiza recibieron los Orcorrusos lo de Kiev como mínimo 1000 latas reventadas orcos calcinados en sus latas






Y las bielorrusas Rubias del los batallones voluntarios me calientan






Pero a nadie cambio por el del Bigote les manda besos 


Media horda de orcorrusos aniquilados la otra mitad hizo "Retirada estratégica" 

Joer que fue un ataque de distracción dejaron que les destruyeran 1000 tanques y blindados solo para distraer fueron distracción sirviendo de tiro al pato! 



Arraki dijo:


> Todos los bielorrusos nazis llevan bigote de maricones ositos?



no lo se pero son buenos reventaron grandes cantidades de lata rusa en el norte de Kiev 

Y llamar Nazi a un Bielorrusos es caer ya muy bajo bueno que se puede esperar tropaprorrusapakoñolademierda

La lata rusa quedo totalmente despedazada que paliza tan brutal


----------



## visaman (8 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Zelenski insta a los ucranianos del este a huir para salvar sus
> vidas.
> * Ucrania denuncia que Rusia siguen bombardeando Járkov.
> * Fallece el líder ultranacionalista ruso Vladímir Zhirinovski.
> ...



y hoy has desayunado cola cao con drojas grande y pan con tomate buen provecho


----------



## _LoKy_ (8 Abr 2022)

Soldado de las Fuerzas Especiales de la Federación Rusa con un ATGM NLAW capturado en la región de Kharkiv.


----------



## visaman (8 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Esto se pone feo, más si cabe... Dependemos de unas docenas de testículos. Mal fario.



es el momento, es el lugar, ponte contento y no pares de perrear


----------



## Simo Hayha (8 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1017465
> Ver archivo adjunto 1017466
> Ver archivo adjunto 1017467
> 
> ...



Ya te lo he explicado antes pero tu erre que erre. Los NLAW son desechables. Esos "trofeos" son los descartes con los que los ucranios han reventado un par de orcotanques. Pero claro, cuando uno manda a subnormales al frente se expone a que estos se tiren un mes intentando recargar un lanzamisiles de un solo uso "capturado".


----------



## _LoKy_ (8 Abr 2022)

*Serbia votó para suspender la membresía de Rusia en el Consejo de Derechos Humanos de la ONU debido a la presión y el chantaje de Occidente, dijo el presidente serbio, Aleksandar Vucic, en la televisión nacional.*


----------



## crocodile (8 Abr 2022)

La cadena de la OTAN , la BBC es el brazo satanico de noticias en Europa.


Rusia pierde la guerra.
Rusia masacra a civiles.
Zelenski ese heroe luchador por la libertad.
Putin a punto de ser derrocado. 
Los Rusos ya empiezan a pasar hambre.
Cuestion de semanas para que Rusia se retire de Ucrania....

Y así todo.









Home - BBC News


Visit BBC News for up-to-the-minute news, breaking news, video, audio and feature stories. BBC News provides trusted World and UK news as well as local and regional perspectives. Also entertainment, business, science, technology and health news.




www.bbc.com


----------



## Mongolo471 (8 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1017465
> Ver archivo adjunto 1017466
> Ver archivo adjunto 1017467
> 
> ...



Es el peor de todos los que hay con diferencia. Menudas castañas envían los piratas.


----------



## mazuste (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (8 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1017469
> 
> 
> Soldado de las Fuerzas Especiales de la Federación Rusa con un ATGM NLAW capturado en la región de Kharkiv.



Otro que no termino la EGB rusa ni va a terminar la guerra.


----------



## arriondas (8 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Belicismo de putinistas totalmente descerebrados, claro el que escribió esa mierda no va a mandar a sus hijos a Ucrania mucho menos el.
> 
> Putinistas no pueden ser mas degenerados
> 
> ...



Luego pasará como en Yugoslavia... Al final no llegaban ni a 50 tanques, APCs y piezas de artillería destruidas por la OTAN. Mucho de eso huele a montaje.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (8 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Luego pasará como en Yugoslavia... Al final no llegaban ni a 50 tanques, APCs y piezas de artillería destruidas por la OTAN. Mucho de eso huele a montaje.



Porque no me cree si yo he demostrado ser tan objetivo y transparente ? 

Es usted langosto que edad tiene pasa los 50 ?

Parece el típico langosto putinista cerrado de mente


----------



## Simo Hayha (8 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Es el peor de todos los que hay con diferencia. Menudas castañas envían los piratas.



Lo que tu quieras, pero cuantos rusos han muerto en esta guerra a manos de armas británicas, y cuantos británicos han muerto a manos de armas rusas? eh? eh? eh?


----------



## Trajanillo (8 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> La cadena de la OTAN , la BBC es el brazo satanico de noticias en Europa.
> 
> 
> Rusia pierde la guerra.
> ...



Lo que era la BBC y en lo que ha quedado, no queda un puto medio de comunicación que sea objetivo.


----------



## visaman (8 Abr 2022)

luego los pocos varones vivos tenían que ir de pueblo en pueblo embarazando a las viudas para reponer población, debió ser duro


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Abr 2022)

*Compass LNG: Estonia se asegurará de que el gas ruso no entre en la terminal flotante*
Hoy, 08:49
0

El liderazgo estonio, por razones políticas, decidió abandonar por completo el gas ruso en un futuro muy cercano. Tiempo aproximado - hasta el otoño de este año. El objetivo es bastante factible, ya que la república es el consumidor más modesto de materias primas de la Federación Rusa. Para todo 2021, este estado importó solo 274 millones de metros cúbicos de combustible.




Para reemplazar la caída de los suministros, a Tallin se le ocurrió una idea "brillante", a saber, arrendar un buque cisterna de gas junto con Finlandia, colocarlo en el puerto de Paldiski y comprar gas licuado de fuentes alternativas para el otoño. En este caso, el buque actuará como una terminal flotante capaz de albergar hasta 90 millones de metros cúbicos de gas (alrededor del 20% del volumen total requerido).

Una buena idea para dotar a la región de combustible para el invierno y al mismo tiempo entrar en la temporada de calefacción sin depender de Rusia
El primer ministro estonio, Kaja Kallas, dijo con confianza.

No será una tarea fácil fletar un buque cisterna de gas, especialmente para estar inactivo en el puerto (almacén flotante), ya que existe una carrera en el suministro de este tipo de combustible en el mercado mundial de GNL. Todos los barcos, las instalaciones de procesamiento y la industria minera están ocupados. Esto plantea otro problema para el compromiso rusofóbico del gobierno estonio: ¿dónde conseguir gasolina?

Además, el liderazgo del estado báltico tiene la intención de "verificar" casi cada molécula, para asegurarse de que no resulte ser una partícula de gas ruso, con la condición de que el combustible en el camión cisterna ni siquiera se cruce formalmente con Rusia. materias primas, no entra en contacto con él, ya que el objetivo ya se ha fijado la depuración completa de los suministros.

Incluso se les ocurrió un término especial e incomprensible "brújula moral de los vendedores de GNL", que, como se cree, mostrará la dirección correcta de la búsqueda y ayudará a evitar la aparición de combustible ruso en la futura instalación de almacenamiento móvil en Paldiska ( dada su prevalencia).

Será difícil hacer esto, ya que solo Rusia tiene volúmenes libres de materias primas. Pero esta es una fruta prohibida, por lo que los diplomáticos de la república ya se dirigieron a Estados Unidos con un pedido de ayuda para encontrar gas. Pero es poco probable que Washington pueda ayudar en esta situación, incluso teniendo en cuenta lo minúsculo que Estonia necesita para implementar la idea.

En el mercado global, todos los contratos fueron comprados por China, y EE. UU. está buscando frenéticamente una oportunidad para satisfacer la demanda de la UE, especialmente las enormes necesidades de Alemania, queriendo trasplantarla de la aguja energética rusa a la estadounidense. Naturalmente, en una situación difícil, se dará prioridad a un socio importante; los intereses de Estonia a este respecto son de poca importancia para la Casa Blanca


----------



## crocodile (8 Abr 2022)

Anglos incrementarán ayuda militar al régimen Ukronazi 









UK Defence Ministers host Ukrainian government to plan future military aid


The demonstrations of UK equipment were held on Salisbury Plain and were followed by planning for future equipment requirements.




www.gov.uk


----------



## visaman (8 Abr 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Efectivamente, ése es uno de los grandes problemas que estamos viendo ahora. Rusia no debía haber abordado esta guerra con menos de 300.000 efectivos. Y la chatarra sólo para los primeros momentos. Pero, como casi todo lo que hace el gobierno ruso, todo va a medio gas, pidiendo perdón por avanzar, dos pasos adelante y uno atrás...
> 
> Si quieren seguir quemando su capital político en Estambul y Minsk, que lo hagan. Pero el resultado es más que previsible. Y eso si a nadie se le hinchan los cojones en Moscú, claro...



me da mi que mas de uno ya los tiene hinchados


----------



## arriondas (8 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Porque no me cree si yo he demostrado ser tan objetivo y transparente ?
> 
> Es usted langosto que edad tiene pasa los 50 ?
> 
> Parece el típico langosto putinista cerrado de mente



Transparente como un ladrillo... No creo en esa propaganda, porque ya la he visto cincuenta mil veces. 

Soy más joven que eso, y además aparento menos edad de la que tengo.


----------



## capitán almeida (8 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Lo que tu quieras, pero cuantos rusos han muerto en esta guerra a manos de armas británicas, y cuantos británicos han muerto a manos de armas rusas? eh? eh? eh?



En Mariupol más de uno ya te lo digo yo


----------



## capitán almeida (8 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1017469
> 
> 
> Soldado de las Fuerzas Especiales de la Federación Rusa con un ATGM NLAW capturado en la región de Kharkiv.



Al menos dale las gracias al desfigurao молодои


----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)

Pequeñas historias de la guerra


En la batalla desde que estallara esta guerra en el año 2014, el batallón Vostok se dio a conocer como batallón de primera línea y como vínculo de los pocos voluntarios occidentales que llegaron a …




slavyangrad.es











Pequeñas historias de la guerra


08/04/2022


En la batalla desde que estallara esta guerra en el año 2014, el batallón Vostok se dio a conocer como batallón de primera línea y como vínculo de los pocos voluntarios occidentales que llegaron, muchos de ellos desde Kiev, cuando aún podía cruzarse la línea del frente, a Donetsk. En él se integraron los primeros voluntarios españoles que llegaron en aquel verano a Donbass. Sin dominio del idioma ni experiencia bélica, su papel fue testimonial y se limitó fundamentalmente a dar a conocer la causa de Donbass al público occidental. La completa ausencia de evidencia de haber luchado no les eximió de la _pena de telediario_ con la que fueron agraciados ocho de los voluntarios españoles en 2015 a su retorno a casa.

Fue en 2014, en el que Ucrania comenzaba su estrategia de acabar por lo militar un problema político, se vanagloriaba de matar a centenares de soldados rusos al día y argumentaba que el bombardeo aéreo de la administración civil de Lugansk a pleno día había sido en realidad la explosión de un aparato de aire acondicionado, cuando comenzaron a hacerse conocidos algunos comandantes de unidades que han sobrevivido a los ocho años de guerra en Donbass. Aunque sin la presencia mediática ni el carisma de Mozgovoy, Givi o Motorola, todos ellos asesinados, Alexander Jodakovsky se dio a conocer por sus actividades políticas y militares. Ocho años después, Jodakovsky y el batallón Vostok vuelven a estar en la primera línea de la batalla más importante del frente de Donbass hasta el momento, la batalla por Mariupol.

En ella, se ha podido ver al batallón, no solo en la batalla en sí, sino también rescatando en carros blindados a civiles con dificultades de movilidad o familias enteras. Como la batalla urbana más importante de esta guerra -en Ilovaisk las milicias fueron capaces de impedir que Donetsk fuera rodeada, por lo que impidieron la batalla-, la situación implica que los soldados deban actuar de forma diferente, con un contacto con la población civil muy diferente a la batalla de trincheras de los últimos años. Y en esas situaciones se producen las pequeñas historias de esta guerra.


Así contaba uno de esos episodios el propio Alexander Jodakovsky:

_Hoy, el grupo ha salido a una misión y se ha encontrado bajo el fuego de artillería. Nuestra gente ha tenido suerte, pero dos pobres mujeres que obstinadamente se niegan a abandonar sus hogares aunque están junto a la línea del frente han resultado seriamente heridas. El grupo abandonó sus planes, suministró primeros auxilios y llevó a las heridas al hospital. 

A primera hora de la mañana, abriéndome camino por las zonas liberadas, observé a dos mujeres mayores que apenas podían moverse por la calle. Me acerqué con el habitual “¿Puedo ayudarles a retirar algún proyectil del tejado? ¿Cuál es su dirección? Y demás: ¿Cuántas personas viven ahí?”. “Cinco adultos y cuatro niños, de cuatro, cinco, seis y nueve años. Todos ellos apretados en el sótano de una vivienda unifamiliar. Una vez más, mandé a los zapadores a la dirección y les pedí que, de camino, trajeran una bolsa de patatas, agua y pan. Jamás he visto una reacción de tanta felicidad por un trozo de pan. 

En la siguiente calle, nuestros soldados instalaron un generador, lo conectaron al pozo y sacaron agua. La cola creció de forma instantánea. Este es el tipo de momento en el que el figurado “pan y circo” se convierte en el vital “pan y agua”. Habría que sumar más medicinas y que no haya disparos, pero eso es a largo plazo. 

En general, los soldados tienen que dedicarse a todo, no solo a la guerra. Moverse entre la muerte une mucho a las personas. Al abandonar una casa, la dueña esperaba en la puerta: “¿No conoce a tal y tal? Es mi sobrino, trabaja con vosotros en alguna parte”. Pregunté cuál es su nombre de guerra y me da una respuesta, pero levanto las manos. No había avanzado más de diez metros cuando la dueña de la casa se echó en brazos de uno de los soldados. “¿Es él?”, pregunto. “¡Es él”. Un pequeño milagro. _


----------



## Simo Hayha (8 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> En Mariupol más de uno ya te lo digo yo



Ah. bueno, si me lo dices tú...


----------



## computer_malfuction (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mongolo471 (8 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Lo que tu quieras, pero cuantos rusos han muerto en esta guerra a manos de armas británicas, y cuantos británicos han muerto a manos de armas rusas? eh? eh? eh?



Los ucranianos tienen sistemas antitanque mucho mejores, que un juguete. Hasta el panzerfaust 3 teniendo ya sus añitos, es incluso mejor y más barato.


----------



## capitán almeida (8 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Ah. bueno, si me lo dices tú...



No lo dicen los helicópteros que tus amos mandan cada día a rescatarlos


----------



## Egam (8 Abr 2022)

La respuesta a Macron: Va te faire futre


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Abr 2022)

*WASHINGTON, 8 de abril - RIA Novosti.* El Departamento del Tesoro de los Estados Unidos ha retirado las transacciones que afectan a los equipos de telecomunicaciones e Internet de las sanciones antirrusas.
"Se permite exportar, reexportar, vender, suministrar directamente o a través de otros países desde los Estados Unidos con la participación de un ciudadano estadounidense (donde quiera que esté) de servicios, software, equipos o tecnologías necesarios para el intercambio de telecomunicaciones en Internet", dijo la agencia en un comunicado.








Минфин США разрешил операции с Россией, связанные с интернет-оборудованием


Минфин США вывел из-под антироссийских санкций сделки, затрагивающие телекоммуникационное и интернет-оборудование. РИА Новости, 08.04.2022




ria.ru





Alguien se dio cuenta que iban a dejar todo en manos chinas…menos mal que han rectificado..


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (8 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Transparente como un ladrillo... No creo en esa propaganda, porque ya la he visto cincuenta mil veces.
> 
> Soy más joven que eso, y además aparento menos edad de la que tengo.



No es propaganda es evidencia visual se saca incluso la localización exacta por google earth


----------



## Seronoser (8 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Serbia votó para suspender la membresía de Rusia en el Consejo de Derechos Humanos de la ONU debido a la presión y el chantaje de Occidente, dijo el presidente serbio, Aleksandar Vucic, en la televisión nacional.*



Serbia ha cavado su propia tumba con este movimiento.
Hay que ser subnormal.
Los políticos lo estropean siempre todo.


----------



## Seronoser (8 Abr 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Miles de rusos abandonan su patria desde el inicio de la guerra: "El país es como un gigantesco barco que se hunde"*
> 
> 
> *Educadores, periodistas, ingenieros... salen de Rusia por su oposición al Gobierno de Putin.*
> ...



Otra vez subes esta noticia?
La subiste hace unos días...

No se va nadie de Rusia querido, no tengas tanto empeño, ni tú, ni 20 minutos 
Ale, pilla sitio en el baúl de ignorados. Hasta nunca


----------



## arriondas (8 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> No es propaganda es evidencia visual se saca incluso la localización exacta por google earth



Sí, claro...


----------



## visaman (8 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Lo mejor de ese enlace es que indica que el Pentágono llama al ruso y no le cogen el teléfono…están rotas las comunicaciones desde la alerta de las cabezas nucleares rusas.



cuando nos invadan por benidorm, después de las maniobras con Argelia, te van aponer de interprete y te pondran una sargenta rusa buenorra pa que te controlé por la via sesual


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Abr 2022)

Será más difícil hacer los partes de guerra a partir de ahora, llegó la censura a Youtube a lo grande.

Supongo que el ruso al que seguía con 2 millones de reproducciones en sus videos hacía pupita a la OTAN.
Por suerte el advirtió que ocurriría y dio alguna otra forma de verlos.

Rogaría a los foreros que lo encuentren que no pongan los enlaces ni donde lo ven, aporten la info relativa a la guerra que quieran.

Ya buscaré como traducirlo, la guerra va para largo.

Parte de Guerra 8-4-2022 : Llegó la censura.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> cuando nos invadan por benidorm, después de las maniobras con Argelia, te van aponer de interprete y te pondran una sargenta rusa buenorra pa que te controlé por la via sesual



No creo, estoy ya para cuidar a los nietos y pasear con ellos por los montes…y poco más.

Y cazar y pescar desde sitios fáciles…los montes y ríos complicados ya no puedo...


----------



## Marchamaliano (8 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> No se quien mato a esos civiles en Bucha, pero ese video no demuestra nada. Los mueven así porque pueden tener trampas con explosivos.
> 
> A esos civiles los pueden haber matado los rusos, o los neonazis ucranianos...solo un idiota dudaria de que ambos bandos son capaces



Trampas de mis cojones. El vietcong ha vuelto.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Abr 2022)

Los rusos continúan bloqueando Kharkov: la ciudad está bombardeada con múltiples sistemas de lanzamiento de cohetes, cañones de artillería y morteros.

Esto se afirma en el resumen operativo del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania el 7 de abril.

En la región de Kharkiv, hasta 5 grupos tácticos de batallón del enemigo continúan bloqueando la ciudad y disparando desde múltiples sistemas de lanzamiento de cohetes, cañones de artillería y morteros,
dice el informe.

Según el Estado Mayor, los invasores controlan la ciudad de Izyum y tratan de continuar la ofensiva en dirección a Slavyansk y Barvenkovo.


fuente ukra


----------



## raptors (8 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Los ucranianos tienen sistemas antitanque mucho mejores, que un juguete. Hasta el panzerfaust 3 teniendo ya sus añitos, es incluso mejor y más barato.



tu m@m@ es barata...!! _jaja_


----------



## Giles Amaury (8 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> No es propaganda es evidencia visual se saca incluso la localización exacta por google earth



Déjalo, para él la imagen de una mancha en un parabrisas era la mano de un muerto que se movía. Pero las imágenes de tanques destruidos son propaganda.


----------



## mazuste (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Ramonmo (8 Abr 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Estas conversaciones ¿se han publicado en algún sitio?


----------



## visaman (8 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> El problema es que en el momento que tu pones una moneda común, por cojones necesitas una economía común que lime las diferencias. Porque si no las regiones más pobres terminarán descolgadas por pura inercia y terminarán siendo un lastre para las ricas. JUSTO LO QUE ESTÁ PASANDO.
> 
> Y la UE dista mucho de tener una economía integrada, solo lo parece. Los ricos del norte nos venden a los del sur porque podemos comprarles en euros, pero claro en base a deuda. Y al final son ellos los que tienen que comprar la deuda para que podamos pagarles. Así que montamos un círculo vicioso de muy difícil salida.
> 
> ...



de todos modos es mas fácil que Alemania o Francia se salgan de la UE que reformarla y que ellos dejen de pagar, la UE es una criatura que ahora devora a sus creadores.


----------



## Impresionante (8 Abr 2022)

Los ultranacionalistas ucranianos llevaron a cabo "una acción de intimidación" en la ciudad de Járkov, durante la cual dispararon morteros contra los civiles, informó el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.

De acuerdo con el organismo, los incidentes ocurrieron en los barrios Shevchénkovski y Jolodnogorski de la localidad ucraniana. Los nazis *esperaron a que los residentes locales salieran de sus casas* para comprar alimentos y productos de primera necesidad para luego "realizar despiadadas acciones de intimidación con morteros".

Los disparos indiscriminados por parte de los ultranacionalistas "dejaron heridos", afirmó el jefe del Centro Nacional de Control de Defensa de Rusia, el coronel general Mijaíl Mizíntstev.

El presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, anunció el pasado 24 de febrero el lanzamiento de una operación militar especial" en Ucrania alegando que las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk, previamente reconocidas por Moscú como Estados soberanos, necesitan ayuda frente al "genocidio" por parte de Kiev.

Uno de los objetivos fundamentales de esa operación, según Putin, es "la desmilitarización y la desnazificación" de Ucrania.

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso asegura que los militares ucranianos utilizan métodos típicos de los terroristas, como usar a civiles como escudos humanos o desplegar armas en barrios residenciales.
SPUTNIK


----------



## raptors (8 Abr 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Estas conversaciones ¿se han publicado en algún sitio?



Todo lo que diga la agencia de noticias alemana DW es *"noticia falsa"... *


----------



## mazuste (8 Abr 2022)

*"Siéntate y observa cómo Europa se suicida*
_*Si el objetivo de EE. UU. es aplastar la economía de Rusia con sanciones y aislamiento,
¿Por qué es Europa la que se encuentra en una caída libre económica?

El asombroso espectáculo de la Unión Europea (UE) cometiendo hara-kiri en cámara lenta
es algo para la historia. Como una nueva versión barata de Kurosawa, la película en realidad
trata sobre la demolición de la UE detonada por EE. UU., completa con el desvío de algunas*_
* exportaciones de productos básicos rusos clave a EE. UU. a expensas de los europeos..."*
Sit back and watch Europe commit suicide


----------



## Marchamaliano (8 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> ¿Como usted? ¿Cuándo nos da la sorpresa de ir a empuñar un fusil a Ucrania para defender a su comediante favorito de los malvados mongoles? Porque apoyar al pobre Zelensky desde el teclado parece muy fácil y cobarde, ciertamente.



Se dice Selensky. Que la Z de es de malos, malosos rusos.


----------



## computer_malfuction (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (8 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Serbia ha cavado su propia tumba con este movimiento.
> Hay que ser subnormal.
> Los políticos lo estropean siempre todo.



¿Por qué?. Los que han presionado lo saben, ahora sólo lo explican a su población.


----------



## alexforum (8 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> *WASHINGTON, 8 de abril - RIA Novosti.* El Departamento del Tesoro de los Estados Unidos ha retirado las transacciones que afectan a los equipos de telecomunicaciones e Internet de las sanciones antirrusas.
> "Se permite exportar, reexportar, vender, suministrar directamente o a través de otros países desde los Estados Unidos con la participación de un ciudadano estadounidense (donde quiera que esté) de servicios, software, equipos o tecnologías necesarios para el intercambio de telecomunicaciones en Internet", dijo la agencia en un comunicado.
> 
> 
> ...



Mi general! Como vamos a espiar a los rusos si no utilizan nuestros routers!


----------



## visaman (8 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Una Ucrania enclavada, sin salida al mar, es una Ucrania que no solo no puede exportar su producción sino que tampoco puede importar con facilidad, todo tendría que entrar por las fronteras del N y W. Nada de grandes barcos mercantes. Y nada de armada tampoco, se quedarían sin astilleros. Sería llevar a Ucrania a la Edad Media. Fíjate lo que voy a decir: seguramente la situación más segura para todo el continente en el futuro.



y tu unos años después harías turismo a caballo que será lo único en locomoción allí


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Abr 2022)

La ubicación exacta de los puestos de control de las formaciones armadas ucranianas en las entradas a Kharkiv:
Dan hasta las coordenadas.


----------



## mazuste (8 Abr 2022)

> Si el objetivo de EE. UU. es aplastar la economía de Rusia con sanciones y aislamiento,
> ¿Por qué es Europa la que se encuentra en una caída libre económica?



*"...Porque ayuda tener a una quinta columna colocada estratégicamente, como la sorprendentemente incompetente*
_* Ursula von der Lugen, con su vociferante anuncio de un nuevo y aplastante paquete de sanciones: barcos rusos 
prohibidos en los puertos de la UE; empresas de transporte por carretera de Rusia y Bielorrusia prohibidas de entrar
en la UE; no más importaciones de carbón..

En la práctica, eso se traduce como Washington sacudiendo a sus clientes/títeres occidentales más ricos.
Rusia, por supuesto, es demasiado poderosa para desafiar militarmente directamente, y EE. UU. necesita 
urgentemente algunas de sus exportaciones clave, especialmente minerales. Entonces, los estadounidenses,
en cambio, empujarán a la UE a imponer sanciones cada vez mayores que colapsarán deliberadamente *_
*sus economías, mientras permiten que EE. UU. se hagan con todo lo que les interese".*
Pepe Escobar


----------



## Marchamaliano (8 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Serbia ha cavado su propia tumba con este movimiento.
> Hay que ser subnormal.
> Los políticos lo estropean siempre todo.



Mas bien la ha cagado el Subnormal que tienen al mando. Otro Antonio Sánchez me temo, al diferencia es que allí la mayoría se acuerda de los pepinos que les tiraron los demócratas desde el cielo.


----------



## visaman (8 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham , que es laico ( aunque por " si acaso " no come cerdo , conejo ni marisco " ) no cree en los milagros . Pero Rusia necesita uno si quiere celebrar " algo " el dia de la Victoria porque el futuro de Rusia es negro betun .
> El clapham pensaba que Rusia estaba jugando al despiste , enganando al enemigo aparentando debilidad y chapuceria , para que Occidente se confiara y luego , zas ...sacabas el Plan maestro y liquidabas a los nazis ...pues no , aparentemente la chapuza es de verdad
> Rusia no esta fingiendo debilidad , es debil y Occidente y ha perdido el momentum .
> Ucrania se ha convertido en Viet Nam porque Rusia no tiene claro el objetivo .
> ...



por despreciar el cerdo del glorioso sanwich cubano no querer comer el conejo sabor marisco a la mulata etc..

se le quitaran 99999buchitos de café y 666666 tanks


----------



## Impresionante (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## visaman (8 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> eata guerra esta ya ganada
> 
> rusia es un pais limirrofe en miles de kilometros
> 
> ...



una curiosidad las refugiadas ukras habrán aplicado el coeficiente reductor por inflación a lo que te hacen por 500€?


----------



## Teuro (8 Abr 2022)

El problema del "resto del mundo" es que han aprendido a ser más ingleses que los propios ingleses. A India y China le suda la polla lo que pueda pasar con los ucranianos, como si los incineran a todos. Lo que quieres es gas y petróleo barato.


----------



## Teuro (8 Abr 2022)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> Hay algo que me han dicho muy importante, hay una organización llamada AUKUS, es como una OTAN pero hecha para el Pacífico, quizás ya la OTAN europea tampoco les interesa mucho ya que el rival ahora es China mas que Rusia así que supongo que mientras tanto intentarán conseguir los máximos beneficios y tensión en Europa.



En la OTAN del pacífico (OTPN) estarán también Japón, Corea del Sur y quizás otros como Singapur. No creo que haya cojones a meter a Taiwan, sería la IIIGM sin duda alguna.


----------



## Teuro (8 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> No se quien mato a esos civiles en Bucha, pero ese video no demuestra nada. Los mueven así porque pueden tener trampas con explosivos.
> 
> A esos civiles los pueden haber matado los rusos, o los neonazis ucranianos...solo un idiota dudaria de que ambos bandos son capaces



Y es posible que los ucranianos hayan "dramatizado" la matanza para amplificarla, de ahí la ira rusa.


----------



## ProfeInsti (8 Abr 2022)

* Nadie entiende la estrategia de Putin y su cúpula.
* Rusia admite perdidas significativas de sus tropas.
* China no vota en contra de Rusia en la ONU.
* Zelenski habla todas las noches por televisión en su país.
* Kiev filtro a los espías rusos información falsa sobre el ejercito.
* Inglaterra y Chekia enviarán tanques a Ucrania.
* Rusia lanza 48 ataques en un día contra Jarkov.
* Rusia responderá sin falta a las sanciones económicas.
* Zelenski es valiente y admirable y su causa justa.
* Los combates han disminuido considerablemente.
* El rublo va recuperándose poco a poco.


----------



## visaman (8 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ya estás en modo PIVX y qué bueno es a 5 dolares...
> Te ha costado 60 mensajes volver a ser el mismo gilipollas que eras siempre.
> AL baúl de los recuerdos pues.
> 
> Y búscate un psicólogo urgentemente. Estás fatal de la cabeza



le he sancionado fuertemente que lo sepas


----------



## Plutarko (8 Abr 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Estas conversaciones ¿se han publicado en algún sitio?



Las pruebas estan bien localizadas, guadadas al lado de las de las armas quimicas de Iraq.


----------



## orcblin (8 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Nadie entiende la estrategia de Putin y su cúpula.
> * Rusia admite perdidas significativas de sus tropas.
> * China no vota en contra de Rusia en la ONU.
> * Zelenski habla todas las noches por televisión en su país.
> ...



bueno, que el rublo se va recuperando poco a poco, es un decir...
a que llamas recuperar? a que se ponga como hace 8 años?


----------



## Ultimate (8 Abr 2022)

Gracias Mazuste, pongo entero el artículo de ayer de Pepe Escobar


_*Siéntate y observa cómo Europa se suicida*_
_*Si el objetivo de EE. UU. es aplastar la economía de Rusia con sanciones y aislamiento, ¿por qué Europa se encuentra en una caída libre económica?*

Por Pepe Escobar   
07 abril 2022


*La competencia de Washington con la creciente potencia Rusia es tan feroz que está dispuesta a sacrificar a Europa.*


El asombroso espectáculo de la Unión Europea (UE) cometiendo hara-kiri en cámara lenta es algo para la historia. Como una nueva versión barata de Kurosawa, la película en realidad trata sobre la demolición de la UE detonada por EE. UU., completa con el desvío de algunas exportaciones de productos básicos rusos clave a EE. UU. a expensas de los europeos.

Ayuda tener a una quinta columnista colocada estratégicamente, en este caso la sorprendentemente incompetente jefa de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Lugen, con su vociferante anuncio de un nuevo y aplastante paquete de sanciones: barcos rusos prohibidos en los puertos de la UE; empresas de transporte por carretera de Rusia y Bielorrusia prohibidas de entrar en la UE; no más importaciones de carbón (más de 4.400 millones de euros al año).

En la práctica, eso se traduce en Washington sacudiendo a sus clientes/títeres occidentales más ricos. Rusia, por supuesto, es demasiado poderosa para desafiar militarmente directamente, y EE. UU. necesita urgentemente algunas de sus exportaciones clave, especialmente minerales. Entonces, los estadounidenses, en cambio, empujarán a la UE a imponer sanciones cada vez mayores que colapsarán deliberadamente sus economías nacionales, mientras permiten que los EE. UU. se hagan con todo.
Señal de las consecuencias económicas catastróficas que se avecinan para los europeos en su vida diaria (pero no para el cinco por ciento más rico): inflación que devora salarios y ahorros; las facturas de energía del próximo invierno tendrán un gran impacto; productos que desaparecen de los supermercados; Reservas de vacaciones casi congeladas. Le Petit Roi Emmanuel Macron de Francia, quizás enfrentando una desagradable sorpresa electoral, incluso ha anunciado: "los cupones de alimentos como en la Segunda Guerra Mundial son posibles".

Tenemos a Alemania enfrentando el regreso del fantasma de la hiperinflación de Weimar. El presidente de BlackRock, Rob Kapito, dijo en Texas: “Por primera vez, esta generación irá a una tienda y no podrá conseguir lo que quiere”. Los agricultores africanos no pueden pagar ningún fertilizante este año, lo que reduce la producción agrícola en una cantidad capaz de alimentar a 100 millones de personas.

Zoltan Poszar, ex gurú de la Reserva Federal de Nueva York y del Tesoro de EE. UU., actual gran visir de Credit Suisse, ha estado en una racha, enfatizando cómo las reservas de materias primas (y, aquí, Rusia no tiene rival) serán una característica esencial de lo que él llama Bretton Woods III (aunque , lo que están diseñando Rusia, China, Irán y la Unión Económica de Eurasia es un post-Bretton Woods).

Poszar comenta que las guerras, históricamente, las ganan aquellos que tienen más suministros de alimentos y energía, en el pasado para impulsar caballos y soldados; hoy para alimentar a los soldados y tanques de combustible y aviones de combate. China, por cierto, ha acumulado grandes existencias de prácticamente todo.

Poszar señala cómo nuestro actual sistema Bretton Woods II tiene un impulso deflacionario (globalización, comercio abierto, cadenas de suministro justo a tiempo) mientras que Bretton Woods 3 proporcionará un impulso inflacionario (desglobalización, autarquía, acaparamiento de materias primas) de suministro. cadenas y gasto militar extra para poder proteger lo que quede del comercio marítimo.

Las implicaciones son, por supuesto, abrumadoras. Lo que está implícito, siniestramente, es que este estado de cosas puede incluso conducir a la Tercera Guerra Mundial.

*¿Rublegas o GNL americano?*

La mesa redonda rusa Valdai Club ha llevado a cabo una discusión de expertos esencial sobre lo que en The Cradle hemos definido como Rublegas : el verdadero cambio de juego geoeconómico en el corazón de la era posterior al petrodólar. Alexander Losev, miembro del Consejo Ruso de Política Exterior y de Defensa, ofreció los contornos del Panorama General. Pero dependía de Alexey Gromov, Director de Energía en Jefe del Instituto de Energía y Finanzas, encontrar el meollo del asunto crucial.

Rusia, hasta ahora, estaba vendiendo 155 mil millones de metros cúbicos de gas a Europa cada año. La UE promete retóricamente deshacerse de él para 2027 y reducir el suministro para fines de 2022 en 100 mil millones de metros cúbicos. Gromov preguntó “cómo”, y comentó, “cualquier experto no tiene respuesta. La mayor parte del gas natural de Rusia se envía por gasoductos. Esto no puede ser reemplazado simplemente por gas natural licuado (GNL)”.

La risible respuesta europea ha sido “empezar a ahorrar”, como en “prepararse para estar peor” y “reducir la temperatura en los hogares”. Gromov señaló cómo, en Rusia, “22 a 25 grados en invierno es la norma. Europa está promoviendo los 16 grados como 'saludables' y usando suéteres por la noche”.

La UE no podrá obtener el gas que necesita de Noruega o Argelia (que está privilegiando el consumo interno). Azerbaiyán podría proporcionar, en el mejor de los casos, 10 000 millones de metros cúbicos al año, pero "eso tardará 2 o 3 años" en suceder.

Gromov enfatizó que “hoy en día no hay excedente en el mercado de GNL de EE. UU. y Qatar”, y que los precios para los clientes asiáticos son siempre más altos. La conclusión es que "para fines de 2022, Europa no podrá reducir significativamente" lo que compra a Rusia: "podrían reducir en 50 mil millones de metros cúbicos, como máximo". Y los precios en el mercado al contado serán más altos: al menos $ 1,300 por metro cúbico.

Un desarrollo importante es que “Rusia ya cambió las cadenas logísticas de suministro a Asia”. Eso se aplica también al gas y al petróleo: “Puedes imponer sanciones si hay un excedente en el mercado. Ahora hay una escasez de al menos 1,5 millones de barriles de petróleo al día. Enviaremos nuestros suministros a Asia, con un descuento”. Tal como está, Asia ya está pagando una prima, de 3 a 5 dólares más por barril de petróleo.

Sobre los envíos de petróleo, Gromov también comentó sobre el tema clave de los seguros: “Las primas de seguros son más altas. Antes de Ucrania, todo se basaba en el sistema Free on Board (FOB). Ahora los compradores dicen 'no queremos correr el riesgo de llevar su carga a nuestros puertos'. Entonces están aplicando el sistema de Costo, Seguro y Flete (CIF), donde el vendedor tiene que asegurar y transportar la carga. Eso, por supuesto, afecta los ingresos”.

Un tema absolutamente clave para Rusia es cómo hacer la transición a China como su principal cliente de gas. Se trata de Power of Siberia 2, un nuevo gasoducto de 2600 km que se origina en los campos de gas rusos Bovanenkovo y Kharasavey en Yamal, en el noroeste de Siberia, y que alcanzará su capacidad máxima recién en 2024. Y, primero, el interconector a través de Mongolia debe ser construido - "necesitamos 3 años para construir este oleoducto", por lo que todo estará en su lugar solo alrededor de 2025.

En el gasoducto de Yamal, “la mayor parte del gas va a Asia. Si los europeos ya no compran, podemos redirigir”. Y luego está el proyecto Arctic LNG 2, que es incluso más grande que Yamal: "la primera fase debería terminar pronto, está lista en un 80 por ciento". Un problema adicional puede ser planteado por los "no amistosos" rusos en Asia: Japón y Corea del Sur. La infraestructura de GNL producida en Rusia todavía depende de tecnologías extranjeras.

Eso es lo que lleva a Gromov a señalar que “el modelo de economía basada en la movilización no es tan bueno”. Pero eso es con lo que Rusia debe lidiar al menos en el corto y mediano plazo.

Los aspectos positivos son que el nuevo paradigma permitirá “una mayor cooperación dentro de los BRICS (las economías emergentes de Brasil, Rusia, India, China y Sudáfrica que se reúnen anualmente desde 2009);” la ampliación del Corredor Internacional de Transporte Norte Sur (INSTC); y más interacción e integración con “Pakistán, India, Afganistán e Irán”.
Solo en términos de Irán y Rusia, los intercambios en el Mar Caspio ya están en proceso, ya que Irán produce más de lo que necesita y está listo para aumentar la cooperación con Rusia en el marco de su asociación estratégica fortalecida.

*Geoeconomía hipersónica*

Correspondía al experto en energía chino Fu Chengyu ofrecer una explicación concisa de por qué la iniciativa de la UE de reemplazar el gas ruso con GNL estadounidense es, bueno, una quimera. Esencialmente, la oferta de EE. UU. es "demasiado limitada y demasiado costosa".

Fu Chengyu mostró cómo un proceso largo y complicado depende de cuatro contratos: entre el desarrollador de gas y la compañía de GNL; entre la empresa de GNL y la empresa compradora; entre el comprador de GNL y la empresa de carga (que construye buques); y entre el comprador y el usuario final.

“Cada contrato”, señaló, “toma mucho tiempo para terminar. Sin todos estos contratos firmados, ninguna parte invertirá, ya sea en infraestructura o en el desarrollo de campos de gas”. Por lo tanto, la entrega real de GNL estadounidense a Europa supone que todos estos recursos interconectados están disponibles y se mueven como un reloj.
El veredicto de Fu Chengyu es contundente: esta obsesión de la UE por deshacerse del gas ruso provocará “un impacto en el crecimiento económico mundial y la recesión. Están presionando a su propia gente y al mundo. En el sector energético, todos saldremos perjudicados”.

Fue muy esclarecedor yuxtaponer la turbulencia geoeconómica que se avecina (la obsesión de la UE por eludir el gas ruso y la aparición de Rublegas) con las verdaderas razones detrás de la Operación Z en Ucrania, completamente oscurecidas por los medios y analistas occidentales.

Un viejo profesional de Deep State de EE. UU., ahora retirado y bastante familiarizado con el funcionamiento interno del viejo OSS, el precursor de la CIA, hasta la demencia neoconservadora de hoy, brindó algunas ideas aleccionadoras:
“Todo el asunto de Ucrania tiene que ver con los misiles hipersónicos que pueden llegar a Moscú en menos de cuatro minutos. Estados Unidos los quiere allí, en Polonia, Rumania, los Estados bálticos, Suecia, Finlandia. Esto es una violación directa de los acuerdos de 1991 de que la OTAN no se expandirá en Europa del Este. Estados Unidos no tiene misiles hipersónicos ahora, pero debería hacerlo, en uno o dos años. Esta es una amenaza existencial para Rusia. Así que tuvieron que ir a Ucrania para detener esto. Los siguientes serán Polonia y Rumania, donde los lanzadores se han construido en Rumania y se están construyendo en Polonia”.

Desde una perspectiva geopolítica completamente diferente, lo realmente revelador es que su análisis encaja con la geoeconomía de Zoltan Poszar: “Estados Unidos y la OTAN son totalmente beligerantes. Esto presenta un peligro real para Rusia. La idea de que la guerra nuclear es impensable es un mito. Si miras el bombardeo de Tokio contra Hiroshima y Nagasaki, más personas murieron en Tokio que en Hiroshima y Nagasaki. Estas ciudades fueron reconstruidas. La radiación desaparece y la vida puede reiniciarse. La diferencia entre el bombardeo incendiario y el bombardeo nuclear es solo la eficiencia. Las provocaciones de la OTAN son tan extremas que Rusia tuvo que poner sus misiles nucleares en estado de alerta. Este es un asunto gravemente serio. Pero Estados Unidos lo ignoró”.







mazuste dijo:



*"...Porque ayuda tener a una quinta columna colocada estratégicamente, como la sorprendentemente incompetente*
* Ursula von der Lugen, con su vociferante anuncio de un nuevo y aplastante paquete de sanciones: barcos rusos 
prohibidos en los puertos de la UE; empresas de transporte por carretera de Rusia y Bielorrusia prohibidas de entrar
en la UE; no más importaciones de carbón..

En la práctica, eso se traduce como Washington sacudiendo a sus clientes/títeres occidentales más ricos.
Rusia, por supuesto, es demasiado poderosa para desafiar militarmente directamente, y EE. UU. necesita 
urgentemente algunas de sus exportaciones clave, especialmente minerales. Entonces, los estadounidenses,
en cambio, empujarán a la UE a imponer sanciones cada vez mayores que colapsarán deliberadamente *
*sus economías, mientras permiten que EE. UU. se hagan con todo lo que les interese".*
Pepe Escobar

Hacer clic para expandir...


_


----------



## ProfeInsti (8 Abr 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> bueno, que el rublo se va recuperando poco a poco, es un decir...
> a que llamas recuperar? a que se ponga como hace 8 años?



Está casi igual que cuando empezó la guerra el 23 de febrero.


----------



## Zhukov (8 Abr 2022)

Vídeos de combates, para el que le interesen









Война на Украине. Действия ВСУ


- Танк ВСУ атакует колонну ВС РФ - Бой в киевской области - Атака колонны ВС РФ. Часть 1 - Атака колонны ВС РФ. Часть 2 - Артиллерийская батарея ВС РФ обстреляна в Херсонской области - Разбившийся Су-34 под Бородянкой




antimaydan.info


----------



## Minsky Moment (8 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> y tu unos años después harías turismo a caballo que será lo único en locomoción allí



Veo la campaña: 

"Turismo en Ucrania". "Siéntase un auténtico Sármata de las estepas". "Caballo, arco y flechas incluidos".


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (8 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Nadie entiende la estrategia de Putin y su cúpula.
> * Rusia admite perdidas significativas de sus tropas.
> * China no vota en contra de Rusia en la ONU.
> * Zelenski habla todas las noches por televisión en su país.
> ...




Parece un plan para seguir con las medidas de la pandemia y/o el cambio climático (que Zelenski siga hablando en la televisión Ucraniana, que las tropas se retiren sin mas y dejen o dejen dejar cadáveres en las calles, que les ataquen una refinería en Rusa con helicópteros a 50 kilómetros de la frontera y vuelvan sin ser derribados), con los recortes sociales, la perdida de derechos, la inflación, el estado de miedo....en fin parece que todos están de acuerdo con someter al pueblo.

*Me parece a mi que arriba todos trabajan contra nosotros, por supuesto contra el pueblo Ucraniano, después los Europeos.*


----------



## dabuti (8 Abr 2022)

Zelenski cede la palabra a un neonazi ucro-griego ante el Parlamento griego.









Zelenski desata la polémica en el parlamento griego tras ceder la palabra a un neonazi del batallón de Azov


Posiblemente no contó con las reacciones entre los partidos.




www.huffingtonpost.es


----------



## visaman (8 Abr 2022)

supongamos que Rusia tiene instalados en el supervolcán de yelowstone algunas cabezas nucleares ocultas subterráneas, si las detona cuanto tiempo tiene para reaccionar los USA?


----------



## vettonio (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## orcblin (8 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Está casi igual que cuando empezó la guerra el 23 de febrero.



si yo me refiería a ese "poco a poco".. fue un visto y no visto...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> Hay algo que me han dicho muy importante, hay una organización llamada AUKUS, es como una OTAN pero hecha para el Pacífico, quizás ya la OTAN europea tampoco les interesa mucho ya que el rival ahora es China mas que Rusia así que supongo que mientras tanto intentarán conseguir los máximos beneficios y tensión en Europa.




La AUKUS de momento solo integra a Australia, Reino Hundido y USA, de ahí su nombre.
Se creo a raíz de reventar la venta de submarinos franceses a Australia por parte de USA.


----------



## visaman (8 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Eso es la ganadería. Mira los cereales, por ejemplo el trigo. Ucrania geográficamente cae entre dos mundos: la estepa al sur y este, los bosques al norte y oeste (hoy desaparecidos en su mayor parte). El mundo de los escitas y el de las tribus centroeuropeas. De la estepa proceden los famosos suelos negros (chernozem) formados durante siglos por el humus de las gramineas silvestres. Ahí está la mayor productividad agrícola. Normalmente, la productividad ganadera y al agrícola tienen correlación inversa: donde no da para agricultura, se dedica a pastos. Pasa también en España por ejemplo. Los bosques, se van dejando solo en las zonas más abruptas e innacesibles, como en las montañas y sus laderas.



yo diría el suelo mas rico de europa hoy por hoy


----------



## Michael_Knight (8 Abr 2022)

No te quiero quitar la ilusión y tal, pero la agencia de noticias Sana tiene la misma credibilidad que El Mundo Today.


----------



## Seronoser (8 Abr 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> bueno, que el rublo se va recuperando poco a poco, es un decir...
> a que llamas recuperar? a que se ponga como hace 8 años?



Joder, cómo lloráis macho, acojonante


----------



## Minsky Moment (8 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> yo diría el suelo mas rico de europa hoy por hoy



Dicen que del mundo. Tienen una capa de humus considerable:







Solo es verles la "cara" por fuera, y ya intuyes que eso es fertilidad condensada pura:




Compara con un secano español estándar:


----------



## Teuro (8 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> supongamos que Rusia tiene instalados en el supervolcán de yelowstone algunas cabezas nucleares ocultas subterráneas, si las detona cuanto tiempo tiene para reaccionar los USA?



Supongamos que USA tiene una base militar secreta con colaboración de Aliens en los Urales, si atacan Moscú cuanto tiempo tendrían para reaccionar los rusos?


----------



## visaman (8 Abr 2022)

Martok dijo:


> Iker ya ha demostrado sobradamente que es un fraude desde que recibio la visita de los hombres de negro en 2020.



lógico el no poner a Carlos Jesús en modo canalizador de Rael para saber los puntos de vista intergalacticos sobre el conflicto penaliza y la falta de fiuuu fiuuu baja mucho la audiencia


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Sería interesante saber en que consiste esa "Alianza Europea de Naciones". Lo digo sinceramente sin segundas.
> 
> Porque si lo que quiere es volver a una especie de pacto de carbón y el acero, el franco y demás, los veo dando marcha atrás en 0.5. En cuanto los paises del sur lastrados por la deuda se dediquen a devaluar a lo bestia y por ejemplo la agricultura francesa se vaya al guano porque un pimiento o pepino español valga la décima parte a unos cientos de kilómetros de la frontera gabacha.



España no les hacía, ni les hace competencia en agricultura, són unos cabrones y siempre lo han sido. Nos tienen asco y nos quieren miserables, no hay más, la UE es solamente una estafa para adular a la masoneria traidora española mientras nos tienen poniendoles cafés y limpiando culos de jubilado uropedo en nuestros hoteles. La agricultura intensiva bajo plástico saca dos cosechas anuales gordas, una entre Octubre y Diciembre, y otra entre Marzo y Junio. No estorba, ni hace competencia a las huertas estacionales al aire libre del sur de Francia y norte de Italia, las cuales cosechan en verano. Es sólo que són unos hijos de puta, nada más.


----------



## Teuro (8 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Dicen que del mundo. Tienen una capa de humus considerable:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En las eras glaciares debió de ser un pantano de podredumbre considerable.


----------



## Tranki (8 Abr 2022)

Grande Gilmour, grande Pink Floyd










Pink Floyd vuelve con su primera canción nueva en 28 años para apoyar a Ucrania: 'Hey, hey, rise up'


Es la primera música original que han grabado juntos como banda desde 'The Division Bell', en 1994



www.abc.es


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (8 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Serbia votó para suspender la membresía de Rusia en el Consejo de Derechos Humanos de la ONU debido a la presión y el chantaje de Occidente, dijo el presidente serbio, Aleksandar Vucic, en la televisión nacional.*



Obvio...son pueblos hermanos...


----------



## NS 4 (8 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Luego pasará como en Yugoslavia... Al final no llegaban ni a 50 tanques, APCs y piezas de artillería destruidas por la OTAN. Mucho de eso huele a montaje.



Mientras sean restos de almacen post sovieticos...asi luego lo funden y lo reciclan...le dan un uso final bastante aseado.


----------



## Marchamaliano (8 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> No te quiero quitar la ilusión y tal, pero la agencia de noticias Sana tiene la misma credibilidad que El Mundo Today.



A mi es que la credibilidad me la da el gobierno de Selensky y sus nasis


----------



## mapachën (8 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> ¿Qué es lo que no entiendes de "si todo esto es cierto"? No esperaba de ti caer en falacias pueriles y troleo burdo. ¿Acaso estos cabrones no son capaces de este tipo de mierdas? Cuando ya han demostrado en el pasado que tienen un desprecio absoluto hasta con la propia población, para realizar los más horribles experimentos. Y ahí metemos a todos dios, que nadie está libre de pecado.



Lo que pasa es que me la tragué hasta el fondo con lo de trump, y ya sabes… gato escaldaó, del agua fría huye.

En este hilo hay más opinión ydeseos que información.

Bonus track el mariscal que habla de reflotar barcos y que es un método muy común… hay que tener ni reputisima idea de corrosión y sal marina para decir semejante ristra de chorradas… pero más de 20 thanks porque dice lo que la gente quiere oír…

A mi me gustaría que el imperio español fuese de filipinas a Acapulco pasando por Nápoles, pero es lo que hay, y lo bueno de los españoles, es que al contrario de otro, hemos abandonado fantasías imperiales… los ruskis se ve que no, y sí inventiva, dinámica económica y social, dan para lo que dan… solo muertos de hambre sexual desean vivir en la Rusia actual.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Minsky Moment (8 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En las eras glaciares debió de ser un pantano de podredumbre considerable.



No es eso, son suelos de estepa, un ecosistema que vive en un clima semiárido, puede ser parecido al de la meseta castellana aunque con otra distribución de lluvias, allí son estivales. En el clima limitado por precipitaciones de la estepa las gramíneas que la forman a medida que van soltando las hojas cuando se secan se descomponen relativamente lentamente, más lento que la hoja de los bosques caducifolios centroeuropeos, con condiciones de humedad más favorables. Por tanto la materia orgánica se va a acumulando y forma esos gruesos paquetes negros. 

De todas formas, el suelo no lo es todo, el clima también influye. A pesar del mito de Ucrania como "granero de Europa", que en una parte es verdad, las zonas de antiguas estepas de la parte rusa adyacente con Ucrania son más productivas, tienen los mismos suelos pero con un clima algo más lluvioso. Es más productiva por Ha por ejemplo Inglaterra y Francia para trigo que las estepas euroasiáticas, a pesar del suelo. La cuestión es que la extensión plantada en occidente europeo es menor que en esas enormes extensiones uniformes de la llanura póntica.


----------



## visaman (8 Abr 2022)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> Hay algo que me han dicho muy importante, hay una organización llamada AUKUS, es como una OTAN pero hecha para el Pacífico, quizás ya la OTAN europea tampoco les interesa mucho ya que el rival ahora es China mas que Rusia así que supongo que mientras tanto intentarán conseguir los máximos beneficios y tensión en Europa.



el ejercito chino ha cambiado muchísimo en estos últimos diez años cada día que pasa es mas fuerte el enemigo que lo tenga que enfrentar lo tiene difícil


----------



## mazuste (8 Abr 2022)

De ese excelente articulo de pepe Escobar ( todo son perlas) me quedo con esta breve y concisa del Chino
Esencialmente, que la oferta USAna es *"demasiado limitada y demasiado costosa"*


----------



## NS 4 (8 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No creo, estoy ya para cuidar a los nietos y pasear con ellos por los montes…y poco más.
> 
> Y cazar y pescar desde sitios fáciles…los montes y ríos complicados ya no puedo...



Yo a mis 48 aun estoy bastante bien...25 dominadas, 80 flexoextensiones, y 110 abs...

Y tres sin sacarla...aun les sirvo a mis amigos ruskies...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Serbia votó para suspender la membresía de Rusia en el Consejo de Derechos Humanos de la ONU debido a la presión y el chantaje de Occidente, dijo el presidente serbio, Aleksandar Vucic, en la televisión nacional.*



Vamos, simple excusa…o también reconocer que no son independientes.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## vettonio (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (8 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Una Ucrania enclavada, sin salida al mar, es una Ucrania que no solo no puede exportar su producción sino que tampoco puede importar con facilidad, todo tendría que entrar por las fronteras del N y W. Nada de grandes barcos mercantes. Y nada de armada tampoco, se quedarían sin astilleros. Sería llevar a Ucrania a la Edad Media. Fíjate lo que voy a decir: seguramente la situación más segura para todo el continente en el futuro.



Harian lo mismo que con España, una mascota globalista completamente endeudada e inviable economicamente que va tirando a golpe de impresora. Si no tienen problema, cuando les interesa no hay dolor para soltar euros ponzi a fondo perdido, otro estado zombi como el nuestro, por eso no hay que preocuparse.


----------



## NS 4 (8 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> por despreciar el cerdo del glorioso sanwich cubano no querer comer el conejo sabor marisco a la mulata etc..
> 
> se le quitaran 99999buchitos de café y 666666 tanks



Le sigo tankeando mientras mantenga los imputs de su contacto armenia...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Abr 2022)

Así viven los ukras en Alemania.

"...........

Chicos, miren las condiciones de los refugiados ucranianos en Alemania. Nos montaron un campo de concentración. La gente vive en tiendas de campaña en el edificio de baloncesto. Frío, hambre. Hoy nos dijeron que tenemos que cocinar nosotros mismos, limpiar nosotros mismos, lavar los baños nosotros mismos, buscar apartamentos nosotros mismos. Ellos (los alemanes - ed.) rechazan todo. Hubo promesas de que habría al menos algunas condiciones en dos días. Ver cómo vive la gente. Aquí nos dieron tiendas de campaña en la sala de baloncesto, en las que la gente vive en terror ... No sé ni cómo decirlo, estas no son condiciones en absoluto.

dice el hombre.

Recorre el territorio, mira dentro de las carpas y da detalles de lo que está pasando. Las expectativas y la realidad resultaron ser completamente diferentes.

Mira lo que está pasando aquí. Agua fría, imposible de lavar. Ducha compartida para todos. Los niños están vestidos, debajo de tres mantas. ¿Es esto por lo que se mueren nuestros muchachos? ¿Por esto, nuestros muchachos deben morir (muestra a una mujer durmiendo con un sombrero - ed.)? Es solo una pesadilla. Si alguien puede, responda, por favor, y ayúdenos de alguna manera. Muchas gracias por tan buena acogida. Nadie estaba registrado, ningún papeleo. No lanzaron nada de nada. No hay beneficios, nada en absoluto. Dime qué hacer a continuación

- agregó el filmador, quien, lamentablemente, no dio las coordenadas exactas de este lugar.


----------



## vettonio (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Marchamaliano (8 Abr 2022)

Tranki dijo:


> Grande Gilmour, grande Pink Floyd
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coño los pacifistas del muro abogando por mantener una guerra. Las caretas progres sin tapujos.


----------



## NS 4 (8 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Lo que daria servidor por una velada con Marija...grrrrrrrrr...


----------



## NS 4 (8 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> supongamos que Rusia tiene instalados en el supervolcán de yelowstone algunas cabezas nucleares ocultas subterráneas, si las detona cuanto tiempo tiene para reaccionar los USA?



Uno o dos submarinos con sus correspondientes misiles apuntando a ese parque en concreto...en la costa del pacifico norte...LOS TIENE...

Dalo por hecho.


----------



## EGO (8 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> El ejercito ucraniano es un atajo de cobardes, són valientes con prisioneros y civiles, se escudan en civiles, y su presidente va pidiendo ayuda como una maricona arrastrada por toda Europa.
> 
> COBARDES es la palabra que los define, están luchando como verdaderos mierdas.



Solo os queda la pataleta y los hombres de paja.Los ucranianos tienen unos cojones de adamantio,han demostrado que saben hacer la guerra y ademas estan ultramotivados porque su familia esta en la retaguardia.

La columna esa famosa que iba a tomar Kiev fue derroida por tan solo 30 milicianos con quads y drones caseros.

El ejercito ruso es una banda de niñatos paletos sin experiencia de 18 años, reclutados en los confines de la federacion.Van a ser todos convertidos en compost para los campos de trigo de Ucrania.

De esta solo hay una salida: un alto el fuego y dimision de Putin por haberla cagado hasta el fondo.Los rusos de a pie seguro que lo agradecen porque dejaran de ser unos apestados y no los reclutaran a la fuerza para una guerra de mierda sin sentido.


----------



## visaman (8 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> *WASHINGTON, 8 de abril - RIA Novosti.* El Departamento del Tesoro de los Estados Unidos ha retirado las transacciones que afectan a los equipos de telecomunicaciones e Internet de las sanciones antirrusas.
> "Se permite exportar, reexportar, vender, suministrar directamente o a través de otros países desde los Estados Unidos con la participación de un ciudadano estadounidense (donde quiera que esté) de servicios, software, equipos o tecnologías necesarios para el intercambio de telecomunicaciones en Internet", dijo la agencia en un comunicado.
> 
> 
> ...



el dolar es el dolar


----------



## computer_malfuction (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## visaman (8 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Otra vez subes esta noticia?
> La subiste hace unos días...
> 
> No se va nadie de Rusia querido, no tengas tanto empeño, ni tú, ni 20 minutos
> Ale, pilla sitio en el baúl de ignorados. Hasta nunca



de todos modos el conflicto ha echo que vuestras parejas rusas hayan reducido sus atenciones sesuales o no?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Abr 2022)

_ejque azofhhh_


----------



## visaman (8 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No creo, estoy ya para cuidar a los nietos y pasear con ellos por los montes…y poco más.
> 
> Y cazar y pescar desde sitios fáciles…los montes y ríos complicados ya no puedo...



las drojas modernas hacen milagros créeme


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Abr 2022)

con un iskander que saben bastante bien donde cae, 

terrorismo y crimenes en masa



computer_malfuction dijo:


>


----------



## Malevich (8 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Serbia ha cavado su propia tumba con este movimiento.
> Hay que ser subnormal.
> Los políticos lo estropean siempre todo.



Ya condenó la invasión y hubo protestas. 
Vucic trata de nadar en dos aguas. Y Orban, también. 
Pero para Bruselas son prorrusos sin discusión.


----------



## arriondas (8 Abr 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Coño los pacifistas del muro abogando por mantener una guerra. Las caretas progres sin tapujos.



Roger Waters, que ya no está en Pink Floyd, tiene un punto de vista algo distinto, como era de esperar. Es una carta a una fan ucraniana:

_Dear Alina,

I read your letter, I feel your pain, I am disgusted by Putin’s invasion of Ukraine, it is a criminal mistake in my opinion, the act of a gangster, there must be an immediate ceasefire. I regret that Western governments are fueling the fire that will destroy your beautiful country by pouring arms into Ukraine, instead of engaging in the diplomacy that will be necessary to stop the slaughter. Rest assured if all our leaders don’t turn down the rhetoric and engage in diplomatic negotiations there will be precious little of Ukraine left when the fighting is over. A long drawn out insurgency in Ukraine would be great for the gangster hawks in Washington, it’s what they dream of, “playing the game” as they do, ”with the bravery of being out of range” I desperately hope your President is not a gangster too and that he will do what is best for his people, and demand of the Americans that they come to the table. Sadly however, many world leaders are gangsters and my disgust for political gangsters did not start last week with Putin. I was disgusted by the gangsters Bush and Blair when they invaded Iraq in 2003, I was and still am disgusted by the gangster government of Israel’s invasion of Palestine in 1967 and its subsequent apartheid occupation of that land which has now been going on for over fifty years. I was disgusted by the gangsters Obama and Clinton ordering NATO’s illegal bombings of both Libya and Serbia. I am disgusted by the wholesale destruction of Syria initiated, as it was, in 2011 by outside interference in the cause of regime change. I was disgusted by the invasion of Lebanon in 1982 when the gangster Shimon Peres connived with the Christian Phalangist Militias in the murder of Palestinian refugees in Sabra and Shatila refugee camps in the south of that country.

I feel for you Alina, and your Mum and Dad and your uncles and aunts and brothers and sisters and cousins, I lost both my father Eric Fletcher Waters and my grandfather George Henry Waters in wars fighting the Germans.

Please believe me when I tell you that I believe in the Universal Declaration of Human Rights signed in Paris 1948. I have fought as hard as I know how to foster and support human rights for all my brothers and sisters all over the world for as long as I can remember, and I support you and yours now, with all my heart.

Speaking of gangsters, I do have to take issue with you about one thing in your letter, your “200%” belief that there are no Neo-Nazis in your country is almost certainly mistaken. Both the Azov Battalions in your army, the National Militia and C14 are well known self-proclaimed Neo Nazis groups. They are gangsters too.

Also, I have not been silent on Ukraine, I wrote a piece which was distributed six days ago by Globetrotter, I shall append it to this post: https://braveneweurope.com/roger-waters-the-war…

What else Alina? Well, we the people, all of us in every country in the world, including Ukraine and Russia, can fight the gangsters, we can tell them we will not be part of their obscene and deadly wars to garner power and wealth at the expense of others, we can tell them that our families, in fact all families all over the world mean more to us than all the power and money in the world.

Where I live in the USA we can join Black Lives Matter or Code Pink or BDS or Veterans For Peace or myriad other anti-war, pro law, pro freedom, pro human rights organizations.

I will do anything I can to help effect the end of this awful war in your country, anything that is except wave a flag to encourage the slaughter. That is what the gangsters want, they want us to wave flags. That is how they divide and control us, by encouraging the waving of flags, to create a smokescreen of enmity to blind us to our innate capacity to empathize with one another, while they plunder and rape our fragile planet. I will do everything in my power to help bring peace back to you and your family and your beautiful country. The long drawn-out war/insurgency that Hillary Clinton and Condoleezza Rice and the rest of the has been gangster Washington Hawks are encouraging is not in your nor Ukraine’s best interests.

I wish you well Alina. Thank you for your letter, and if you chose to send a reply to this. I will print that reply. I promise.

Love

R._

No puede evitar ser algo equidistante e idealista, y se refiere a los BLM como una organización pro-derechos humanos (¿?), pero también suelta unas cuantas verdades.


----------



## Malevich (8 Abr 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Se dice Selensky. Que la Z de es de malos, malosos rusos.



ChelensKINKI


----------



## visaman (8 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Veo la campaña:
> 
> "Turismo en Ucrania". "Siéntase un auténtico Sármata de las estepas". "Caballo, arco y flechas incluidos".



y luego tras el duro día a caballo bellas aldeanas ukras prepararan tu cena y tu descanso del guerrero


----------



## visaman (8 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> ChelensKINKI



Cromalenski


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Abr 2022)

Si Rusia gana la guerra, cuidado a la reacción de la OTAN.

Si Ucrania gana la guerra, cuidado con la reacción de Rusia.

Esta historia supe que no terminaría bien desde el primer día.


----------



## Xan Solo (8 Abr 2022)

Pero no habíamos quedado en que era Farlopenski?

Con tanto nombre me lío...


----------



## Azrael_II (8 Abr 2022)

Nueva "matanza rusa" rara como todas


----------



## pemebe (8 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Como he dicho en otro mensaje, si las cosas les fueran tan mal como dicen los muyayos de la Revista Ejércitos, ahora Kiev, Dnipro, Jarkov, Lvov, Vinnitsa, Nikolaev, Chernigov, Poltava... estarían a oscuras, sin luz y sin agua. Y por supuesto sin internet, y Europa sin gas.
> 
> Fue lo que hizo la OTAN en Yugoslavia cuando sus ataques "quirúrgicos" fracasaron, cuando necesitaron doce días para poder igualar los objetivos que en la Guerra del Golfo se consiguieron en 12 horas.



Por si alguien no se lo cree. Fuente el Pais.









La OTAN utiliza sofisticadas bombas de grafito para cortar el suministro eléctrico en Yugoslavia


La Alianza Atlántica utilizó bombas de grafito el domingo por la noche para bloquear el suministro de electricidad en el 70% del territorio de Yugosla




elpais.com





La Alianza Atlántica utilizó bombas de grafito el domingo por la noche para bloquear el suministro de electricidad en el 70% del territorio de Yugoslavia. Fuentes atlánticas confirmaron el uso de este armamento -que ya fue probado en la guerra del Golfo en 1991-, aunque los portavoces oficiales ni lo negaron ni lo desmintieron. Los aviones aliados bloquearon, aunque sin destruirlas, cinco centrales eléctricas al provocar cortocircuitos en serie que permitieron interrumpir el suministro eléctrico en todo el país, salvo en Kosovo y algunas zonas del sur de Serbia. 

Wikipedia:

Las fuerzas aéreas de la OTAN también se enfocaron en la infraestructura, como* las plantas de energía *(usando BLU-114/B "Soft-Bomb"),* las plantas de procesamiento de agua* y *la emisora estatal,* causando mucho daño ambiental y económico en toda Yugoslavia. 

Esas tres cosas todavia Rusia no ha empezado.


----------



## Bishop (8 Abr 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que me la tragué hasta el fondo con lo de trump, y ya sabes… gato escaldaó, del agua fría huye.
> 
> En este hilo hay más opinión ydeseos que información.
> 
> ...



Lo de Trump es un tema aparte. Que tiene sus luces y sus sombras. Pretender, como alguno pretende, que allí no pasó nada, es de ser muy ingenuo. Otra cosa es toda la sarta de imbecilidades que se creó alrededor, que fue antológica. Y cuando eso pasa, en esa dimensión, comienza uno a pensar que la mierda de verdad tiene su fundamento. De ahí esa necesidad de embarrarlo todo por parte de alguien. Que ya nos conocemos todos y todo esto no es nuevo, ni mucho menos. Pero insisto, eso es un tema aparte.

Sí, en el hilo abundan tonterías además de opinión pura, deseos y algo de información. Ya no hablo de insultos puros, descalificaciones personales, tarados mentales aplaudiendo con las orejas y posteando torturas, muertes y salvajadas; no con animo "informativo", sino para el regodeo y ofensa hacia el "bando" contrario. Personalmente, mientras la opinión esté dentro de unos cauces razonables y con algo de sentido, no me parece mal. El hilo no es sólo postear información. Se puede debatir sobre ella y expresar opinión. La mierdas gore, el recochineo y regodeo con ellas, el insulto gratuito, las estupideces absurdas y las pérdidas de tiempo: al ignore y santas pascuas.


----------



## visaman (8 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Así viven los ukras en Alemania.
> 
> "...........
> 
> ...



esto es un deja vu por lo de vente pa españa ukra


----------



## Impresionante (8 Abr 2022)

. Ataque de militares ucranianos con misiles Tochka-U deja varios civiles muertos en la ciudad de Kramatorsk, denuncia la Defensa Territorial de Donetsk


----------



## Salamandra (8 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Harian lo mismo que con España, una mascota globalista completamente endeudada e inviable economicamente que va tirando a golpe de impresora. Si no tienen problema, cuando les interesa no hay dolor para soltar euros ponzi a fondo perdido, otro estado zombi como el nuestro, por eso no hay que preocuparse.



Ya, el problema es que la impresora lleva muchos años dando guerra y cada vez funciona más a regañadientes.

Esta guerra lleva aparejado un cambio de uso global de euro y dólar. No va salir gratis imprimir dineritos. Ya no tanto, al menos.


----------



## Erebus. (8 Abr 2022)

Buenos juguetitos, pero según los bots rusos y zurullov son una mierda.


----------



## Impresionante (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## pemebe (8 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Nadie entiende la estrategia de Putin y su cúpula.
> * Rusia admite perdidas significativas de sus tropas.
> * China no vota en contra de Rusia en la ONU.
> * Zelenski habla todas las noches por televisión en su país.
> ...



China no es que no vota en contra de Rusia es que vota A FAVOR. PD: el 15% de las exportaciones rusas son a China
Zelenski es valiente y admirable y su causa justa ????
El rublo va recuperándose poco a poco. LO de poco a poco el deia 7 de marzo alcanzo 152 rublos por dolar, un mes despues 7/4/2020 cerro en 75,75 (menos de la mitad)


----------



## Azrael_II (8 Abr 2022)

La estación de Kramatorsk no fue la bombardeada ayer?


----------



## BikeroII (8 Abr 2022)

Ahora Sanchez está Marruecos. Recibirá un palacio como Felipe Gonzales o la secretaria de la OTAN como Solana. Hagan sus apuestas. 

Ojo que detras del abandono del Sahara por parte de Sanchez hay movimientos economicos muy muy importantes. A los dos dias de las declaraciones de Sanchez apareció esta noticia:









Israel cierra acuerdos con Marruecos para buscar petróleo y gas en pleno Sáhara y aguas Canarias


La firma para explorar hidrocarburos en 109.000 km cuadrados llega nueve meses después del acuerdo entre Marruecos, Israel y EEUU.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Impresionante (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## BikeroII (8 Abr 2022)

Jojojo...









Marruecos colocó al revés la bandera de España durante la cena de Sánchez con Mohamed VI


El presidente del Gobierno se reunió ayer en Rabat con el Rey de Marruecos poniendo fin a 483 días de crisis diplomática



www.abc.es


----------



## Erebus. (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## circodelia2 (8 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Solo os queda la pataleta y los hombres de paja.Los ucranianos tienen unos cojones de adamantio,han demostrado que saben hacer la guerra y ademas estan ultramotivados porque su familia esta en la retaguardia.
> 
> La columna esa famosa que iba a tomar Kiev* fue derroida por tan solo 30 milicianos con quads y drones caseros.*
> 
> ...




  Te suena el término OTAN-USA ?
....


----------



## Erebus. (8 Abr 2022)

Otro montaje ukro, son maniquíes y actores.


----------



## Seronoser (8 Abr 2022)

Internet explorer Borrell y Von der Hitler, ya de visita en Ucrania.

Pdta. A ver si adivináis por qué le llaman a Borrell "internet explorer" en el parlamento europeo...


----------



## arriondas (8 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Si Rusia gana la guerra, cuidado a la reacción de la OTAN.
> 
> Si Ucrania gana la guerra, cuidado con la reacción de Rusia.
> 
> Esta historia supe que no terminaría bien desde el primer día.



Y lo peor es que muchos se lo toman casi a cachondeo. Se trata de dos grandes potencias... encima nucleares. No creo que les haga mucha gracia ser humilladas, no van a volver a casa con el rabo entre las piernas y asimilarlo.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (8 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . Ataque de militares ucranianos con misiles Tochka-U deja varios civiles muertos en la ciudad de Kramatorsk, denuncia la Defensa Territorial de Donetsk



Uf. Tenemos problemas para encontrar ese sitio.

No podemos conectar al servidor en actualidad.rt.com.

Si esa dirección es correcta, aquí hay otras tres cosas que puede probar:

Vuelva a intentarlo más tarde.
Compruebe su conexión de red.
Si está conectado a través de un cortafuegos, compruebe que Firefox tiene permiso para acceder a la web.

¿Más censura? No se ve el enlace


----------



## BikeroII (8 Abr 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


> Otro montaje ukro, son maniquíes y actores.



¿Donde estan los crateres del impacto de los misiles? Es curioso sangre pero no cuerpos despedazados. Ademas se ven a hombres muertos (supuestamente por una explosión) junto a cristales de grandes ventanas intactos...


----------



## otroyomismo (8 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Toca cama y hablando de izquierda verdadera o no una cancion:
> 
> Esta dedicada al Che, para mi un personaje controvertido con defectos y virtudes, cantada por Nathalie Cardone, la dedico al Donbass, tanto música y video son perfectos.



mi replica...


----------



## WasP (8 Abr 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> ¿Donde estan los crateres del impacto de los misiles? Es curioso sangre pero no cuerpos despedazados. Ademas se ven a hombres muertos (supuestamente por una explosión) junto a cristales de grandes ventanas intactos...


----------



## Minsky Moment (8 Abr 2022)

Gente vital y sin complejos orgullosa de su cultura:



En "occidente" estamos muy despistados. Idiotizados más bien. El valor y riqueza de la cultura de un pueblo no se puede poner en duda, mucho menos censurar, porque haya guerras, que las ha habido siempre además. Porque encima el que te lo pierdes eres tú, que no se puede ser más imbécil.


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Y lo peor es que muchos se lo toman casi a cachondeo. Se trata de dos grandes potencias... encima nucleares. No creo que les haga mucha gracia ser humilladas, no van a volver a casa con el rabo entre las piernas y asimilarlo.



Yo temo más una victoria rusa que una derrota.

La reacción de los usureros es algo impredecible en caso de derrota clara. Pero puede que la suerte esté ya echada, independientemente del resultado de esta guerra en el campo de batalla, en el aspecto económico ya hay un derrotado claro, y ese es el verdadero dato a tener en cuenta. Cómo dijo un forero hace semanas al inicio de todo esto, Putin ya ha ganado desde el primer día. El verdadero frente es el económico, y la victoria rusa de momento parece total.


----------



## Minsky Moment (8 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> y luego tras el duro día a caballo bellas aldeanas ukras prepararan tu cena y tu descanso del guerrero



Es ustec un "colonialista" y lo sabe...


----------



## cuasi-pepito (8 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Gente vital y sin complejos orgullosa de su cultura:
> 
> 
> 
> En "occidente" estamos muy despistados. Idiotizados más bien. El valor y riqueza de la cultura de un pueblo no se puede poner en duda, mucho menos censurar, por que haya guerras, que las ha habido siempre además. Porque además el que te lo pierdes eres tú.



La propaganda rusa de meter chavalas cantando música tradicional es muy efectiva...comparado a toda la mierda woke-usana que nos comemos todos los días...

...la efectividad es brutal Y LO SABEN!!


----------



## Xan Solo (8 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Por si alguien no se lo cree. Fuente el Pais.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso lo recordaba bien... pero no recordaba que el titular indicaba que las bombas de la OTAN siempre son positivas, en este caso son "SOFISTICADAS". Es como cuando le vendemos bombas a Arabia Saudí, que no hay problema porque son "Inteligentes". La neolengua es flipante.

¿Os acordáis que los sirios bombardeaban siempre con "barriles herrumbrosos", y las armas rusas son siempre "chatarra"? Cuidado con las palabras, porque nos la cuelan hasta por ahí...


----------



## arriondas (8 Abr 2022)

WasP dijo:


>



¿Y alguien se puede creer eso? Por Dios, es totalmente infantil.


----------



## Minsky Moment (8 Abr 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> La propaganda rusa de meter chavalas cantando música tradicional es muy efectiva...comparado a toda la mierda woke-usana que nos comemos todos los días...
> 
> ...la efectividad es brutal Y LO SABEN!!



Es que es infinitamente más agradable. En "occidente" se han vuelto todos neo curas que te sermonean todos los días y te intentan hacer sentirte culpable de todo lo que haces, de los que has hecho toda tu vida y hasta de lo que no haces. Muy anglo/meapilas todo.


----------



## WasP (8 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Y alguien se puede creer eso? Por Dios, es totalmente infantil.



Mira las fotos de tu firma.... no puedo creer ni por un segundo que vayas a ser imparcial... Por otro lado, es horrible que unos y otros justifiquéis asesinatos solo porque se trata de vuestro equipo, me dais todos muchísimo asco con esa actitud.


----------



## ProfeInsti (8 Abr 2022)

*Dos cohetes rusos han impactado en la estación de tren de Kramatorsk, en el este de Ucrania.*
La compañía ferroviaria ha informado de que al menos podría haber un total de treinta muertos y cien heridos.


----------



## mazuste (8 Abr 2022)

*
"Estoy seguro de que el abuelo de Petraeus no murió en el Donbass luchando contra la Wehrmacht en 1941, *
*el mío sí y esa es la diferencia que no se puede conciliar y por eso los rusos ya no cogen el teléfono". *
Andreij Martyanov


----------



## arriondas (8 Abr 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Eso lo recordaba bien... pero no recordaba que el titular indicaba que las bombas de la OTAN siempre son positivas, en este caso son "SOFISTICADAS". Es como cuando le vendemos bombas a Arabia Saudí, que no hay problema porque son "Inteligentes". La neolengua es flipante.
> 
> ¿Os acordáis que los sirios bombardeaban siempre con "barriles herrumbrosos", y las armas rusas son siempre "chatarra"? Cuidado con las palabras, porque nos la cuelan hasta por ahí...



Forma parte de la propaganda. Los "buenos" son superiores en todo, incluso moralmente. Los "malos" son la horda, los turcochinos su material es pura chatarra, son unos inútiles que sólo mandan guajetes al frente, no les importa su población, etc. Es, al fin y al cabo, una forma de deshumanizar, para que el espectador no sienta nada por ese enemigo. De un modo similar eran tratados los que cuestionaban las vacunas.

El llamar a los rusos "orcos" no es algo que haya salido de los ucranianos o de los foros de internet. Eso está creado por una agencia de publicidad, tipo Saatchi & Saatchi. Es algo lo suficientemente rebuscado como para no ser espontáneo.


----------



## Ramonmo (8 Abr 2022)

WasP dijo:


>



Eso es un Tochka-U. ¿Están usando esos misiles los rusos? Hasta ahora yo había oído decir que usaban Iskander, Kalibr, Daga, etc., pero no los Tochka.


----------



## Minsky Moment (8 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Es que es infinitamente más agradable. En "occidente" se han vuelto todos neo curas que te sermonean todos los días y te intentan hacer sentirte culpable de todo lo que haces, de los que has hecho toda tu vida y hasta de lo que no haces. Muy anglo/meapilas todo.



No creo que el forero que te ha respondido te haya justificado ningún asesinato, solo te ha dicho que una bomba pintada con un "muerte a los niños" o parecido a fake desde Nueva York. Que tú tengas en la cabeza que todo lo que sea contradecirte es justificar un asesinato e ir en contra de parte (de la parte que tú defiendes) denota que eres tú el que tienes un problema mental.


----------



## Bishop (8 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Impresionante escena, un simple BTR armado con un cañón de 30 mm, destruye dos carros rusos. La cadencia de fuego es demoledora, lo que se ve són las trazadoras, pero por cada trazadora esa cosa escupe varias más que no se ven.



¿La munición de 30 mm es efectiva contra un carro moderno como para destruirlo? No sé yo...


----------



## arriondas (8 Abr 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Mira las fotos de tu firma.... no puedo creer ni por un segundo que vayas a ser imparcial... Por otro lado, es horrible que unos y otros justifiquéis asesinatos solo porque se trata de vuestro equipo, me dais todos muchísimo asco con esa actitud.



Es que a nadie se le ocurre escribir eso en un misil, y menos cuando la imagen que pretenden dar no es precisamente la de ir a saco. Aparte de que es un Tochka-U. Rusia no utiliza esos misiles a día de hoy.


----------



## WasP (8 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es que a nadie se le ocurre escribir eso en un misil, y menos cuando la imagen que pretenden dar no es precisamente la de ir a saco. Aparte de que es un Tochka-U. Rusia no utiliza esos misiles a día de hoy.



Que sí, que sí...pero que no te creo ni media palabra, y ya te he dicho por qué.


----------



## ksa100 (8 Abr 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


> Otro montaje ukro, son maniquíes y actores.



Muerte a Putin, muerte a Putin!!!


----------



## arriondas (8 Abr 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Que sí, que sí...pero que no te creo ni media palabra, y ya te he dicho por qué.



Pues no me creas. O acaso estoy diciendo que lo hagas...


----------



## WasP (8 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Pues no me creas. O acaso estoy diciendo que lo hagas...



Tú sabes muy bien lo que haces, pero aquí la gente no se chupa el dedo eh.


----------



## arriondas (8 Abr 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Tú sabes muy bien lo que haces, pero aquí la gente no se chupa el dedo eh.



Bueno, anda...


----------



## Hubardo (8 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El problema del "resto del mundo" es que han aprendido a ser más ingleses que los propios ingleses. A India y China le suda la polla lo que pueda pasar con los ucranianos, como si los incineran a todos. Lo que quieres es gas y petróleo barato.



Hay ciudades en la India o CHINA con casi más población que Ucrania, obviamente se la suda.


Billy Ray dijo:


> Si Rusia gana la guerra, cuidado a la reacción de la OTAN.
> 
> Si Ucrania gana la guerra, cuidado con la reacción de Rusia.
> 
> Esta historia supe que no terminaría bien desde el primer día.



De acuerdo pero hay que establcer que es ganar la guerra :

Rusia gana : si se anexiona Novarussia o más. Digamos este mapa. lo de Odessa lo pongo en duda odessa porque supongo que puede usarse en las negociciaciones para dejarle salida al mar a Ucrania :


Tablas : se anexiona Donbass, sigue con crimea más los territorios entre ambos que de hecho controla. O sea la situación actual más lo que les queda del Donbass

Pierde : si solo consigue Donbass y Crimea

Es humillada : si pierde Donbass

Hace el ridículo espantoso : si pierde Crimea


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> ¿La munición de 30 mm es efectiva contra un carro moderno como para destruirlo? No sé yo...



Treinta milímetros es el calibre solamente, es muy probable que esa munición sea "especial". De todas formas el blindaje de todo carro no es uniforme y al tener esa cadencia de fuego el arma acierte en zonas vulnerables o ya debilitadas por impactos anteriores.

Desde la barra del bar, ojo.


----------



## rejon (8 Abr 2022)

Visto lo de Kramatorsk (una más....) Una sociedad europea sana no pararía hasta dejar Rusia como el estercolero que es, en la inmundicia.


----------



## visaman (8 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Es ustec un "colonialista" y lo sabe...



concretamente de lavanda


----------



## mazuste (8 Abr 2022)

_* "... En una rueda de prensa celebrada el 30 de marzo, el portavoz del Pentágono, John Kirby,
admitió que no hay "ninguna conversación para hablar" con los militares rusos, pero manifestó
su "voluntad de mantener esas conversaciones", después de que un periodista le preguntara 
si Washington había estado "en contacto" con la cúpula militar rusa. "Pero es una vía de doble
sentido. Los rusos tienen que estar dispuestos a levantar el teléfono y hasta hoy dispuestos
a hacerlo". 

Esa es la clave, los rusos ya no están dispuestos. Si en el Pentágono no entienden las razones
y la moralidad que hay detrás de que los militares rusos no estén dispuestos a comunicarse, 
será mejor que empiecen a aprender historia militar rusa del siglo XX, y me refiero a la verdadera, 
no a las patrañas de Beavor, Ziemke, Pipes y este tipo de "historiadores". Si no, no hay nada que
hablar, los rusos no utilizan a los civiles como escudo humano. Todo lo demás se responderá *_
*en el Tribunal de Crímenes de Guerra cuyo inicio está previsto para junio, en Crimea."*
Andeij Martyanov


----------



## visaman (8 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Yo temo más una victoria rusa que una derrota.
> 
> La reacción de los usureros es algo impredecible en caso de derrota clara. Pero puede que la suerte esté ya echada, independientemente del resultado de esta guerra en el campo de batalla, en el aspecto económico ya hay un derrotado claro, y ese es el verdadero dato a tener en cuenta. Cómo dijo un forero hace semanas al inicio de todo esto, Putin ya ha ganado desde el primer día. El verdadero frente es el económico, y la victoria rusa de momento parece total.



pues ve haciendote un refugio nucelar y lo vas llenando de latunes mas comida y cervezas y chortinas.....................


----------



## ksa100 (8 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Visto lo de Kramatorsk (una más....) Una sociedad europea sana no pararía hasta dejar Rusia como el estercolero que es, en la inmundicia.



Ya deberían haber ejecutado a Putin.


----------



## Mongolo471 (8 Abr 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


> Otro montaje ukro, son maniquíes y actores.



¿Eso no ha ocurrido con los morteros tochos? Ya no les quedan cohetes.


----------



## rejon (8 Abr 2022)

Uno de los misiles rusos que ha impactado en la estación de tren de Kramatorsk tenía escritas en un costado las palabras за детей "para los niños"


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> pues ve haciendote un refugio nucelar y lo vas llenando de latunes mas comida y cervezas y chortinas.....................



Las chortinas se beben la cerveza, se ponen gordas con los latunes y de no hacer nada, y encima luego no quieren ni follar.


----------



## Teuro (8 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Y lo peor es que muchos se lo toman casi a cachondeo. Se trata de dos grandes potencias... encima nucleares. No creo que les haga mucha gracia ser humilladas, no van a volver a casa con el rabo entre las piernas y asimilarlo.



El problema es que la guerra económica ya la ha perdido la OTAN. Las sanciones no han servido de nada en vista de que China y otros países no la han secundado. Por lo que se viene una Guerra Fría 2.0 entre EEUU y China. Rusia no pinta nada, sino fuera por sus 5.000 nukes no serían nada. Las nukes no te convierten en superpotencia, sino en matón de barrio.


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Uno de los misiles rusos que ha impactado en la estación de tren de Kramatorsk tenía escritas en un costado las palabras за детей "para los niños"



Que manipulación más burda, ya hace falta ser gilipollas para postear esto, si me dices que encima te lo crees apaga y vámonos...


----------



## otroyomismo (8 Abr 2022)

que sepais que ya esta disponible en los "proveedores oficiosos"


----------



## rejon (8 Abr 2022)

Los medios afiliados al Kremlin fueron los primeros en informar con orgullo sobre la masacre #Kramatorsk , alegando que su misil golpeó un tren de municiones que llegó ayer por la noche.
Tras la aparición de bajas civiles, empezaron a culpar a Ucrania.
Misma historia que con #MH17 en 2014.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (8 Abr 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Eso es un Tochka-U. ¿Están usando esos misiles los rusos? Hasta ahora yo había oído decir que usaban Iskander, Kalibr, Daga, etc., pero no los Tochka.



Si, está claro que es un Tochka-U, y los rusos ya dijeron anteriormente en la ONU que ellos no usan esos misiles.

16 MAR, 22:17 https://tass.com/politics/1423317

Los misiles Tochka-U no están en servicio en las Fuerzas Armadas rusas: misión a la ONU.

Los misiles tácticos Tochka-U no están en servicio en las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, dijo la misión rusa ante la ONU en su carta al Consejo de Seguridad y la Asamblea General de la ONU. “Dado el historial probado del régimen de Kiev en la promoción de falsas acusaciones y pruebas falsas, cabe señalar que los misiles tácticos Tochka-U no están en servicio en las Fuerzas Armadas rusas”, dice la carta.


----------



## Seronoser (8 Abr 2022)

Hubardo dijo:


> Hay ciudades en la India o CHINA con casi más población que Ucrania, obviamente se la suda.
> 
> De acuerdo pero hay que establcer que es ganar la guerra :
> 
> ...



Tu visión es occidental, y solo atada a los territorios, lo cuál demuestra que no entiendes mucho de lo que está pasando.
Rusia ya ha ganado, aunque se quedara solo con Crimea y el Donbas.
Te lo explico, para occidentales como tú:

- Rusia HA DESTRUIDO el ejército ucraniano, en un mes: Sin Marina, sin Aviones, sin batallones especializados, que van a ser exterminados (hablamos del ejército profesional de 100.000 ucras que han muerto o van a hacerlo en las próximas semanas).
Y con un 10% de sus capacidades.

- Rusia HA DESTRUIDO la economía ucraniana. No se recupera ni entrando en la UE, que no lo va a hacer de cualquier forma. Imagínate los de Odessa viendo cómo se recupera el Este del país, y ellos malviviendo.

- Rusia HA LEVANTADO el orgullo nacional Ruso. Esto en sí mismo es de un valor incalculable. La unión de los pueblos de la Federación gracias a la rusofobia europea, va a ser gasolina para el pueblo ruso en las próximas décadas.

- Rusia le ha mandado un mensaje a cualquier ex república que quiera mover un dedo contra Rusia en los próximos 30 años.

- Rusia sumirá en la agonía económica a la UE, y las consecuencias aún no han empezado.

- Rusia ha debilitado enormemente al dolar, y va a acabar por follárselo, junto a los Brics.

- Rusia ha probado todo tipo de armamento, y ha dotado a su Infantería, de una experiencia de combate brutal, que ni la UE, ni los americanos que solo bombardean, tienen. Los Chechenos están dando rienda suelta a su guerrillerismo, lo cuál les afianza más que nunca, como admiradores de Rusia.

- Rusia ha logrado instaurar el CAOS en Ucrania, con nazis, banderistas, camorristas, todo eso suelto por Ucrania. Cion el gobierno en Polonia desde hace un mes; Mientras, ofrece protección y seguridad, a los territorios bajo su mando. Joder, la nueva Ucrania va a ser la polla. Al tiempo.

Podría seguir, pero estas ya me parecen unas cuantas buenas razones.
Eso sí, en Twitter, Tik Tok y demás, Ucrania gana, Usa gana, y todos felices...o no...


----------



## Marchamaliano (8 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Rusia USA no pinta nada, sino fuera por sus 5.000 nukes no serían nada. Las nukes no te convierten en superpotencia, sino en matón de barrio.



Mejor así.


----------



## Marco Porcio (8 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Ucronazis sanos.


----------



## El Exterminador (8 Abr 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Acusaciones sin demostrar. La propaganda rusa es falsa.



Hasta el ejército ucraniano tuvo que disolver al batallón nazi de tornado, demasiado nazi hasta para ellos, cuando pillaron en los móviles de los comandantes violaciones hasta de niños en lugansk... cuando la realidad toca a la puerta, dile al ejército ucraniano que es proruso


----------



## mazuste (8 Abr 2022)

Los habitantes de Mariupol cuentan su experiencia de sí mismos y de muchos otros que no pueden hablar.
Sobre la "Biblioteca" del Aeropuerto. Dicen que este era un lugar de detención e interrogatorio de Azov-Ukie-
CIA-Mi6. Y no era una biblioteca. La gente, en su inmensa mayoría, no salía de allí entera. Quienes conocen
el procedimiento dicen que desde la Biblioteca, las víctimas eran trasladadas a las profundidades de Azovstal
donde nadie, que sepan volvió a salir. Así que, allí, podría haber una instalación para la extracción de órganos.
Mariupol es un infierno desde 2014. Los horrores últimos están precedidos por ocho años de bestialidad.
Los monstruos han aterrorizado a la gente de allá que son, la gran mayoría, rusos ucranianos.


----------



## rejon (8 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Que manipulación más burda, ya hace falta ser gilipollas para postear esto, si me dices que encima te lo crees apaga y vámonos...



Vamos que son mas que fiables,las noticias de los medios pro-rusos


----------



## Mongolo471 (8 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Si, está claro que es un Tochka-U, y los rusos ya dijeron anteriormente en la ONU que ellos no usan esos misiles.
> 
> 16 MAR, 22:17 https://tass.com/politics/1423317
> 
> ...



¿Y Bielorrusia?


----------



## ksa100 (8 Abr 2022)

¿ dónde está Rusia ?


----------



## crocodile (8 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Los politicos polacos merecen lo peor, quiero creer que su pueblo no piensa lo mismo que sus enfermos gobernantes


----------



## cryfar74 (8 Abr 2022)

Da igual cuales sean las pruebas y que el misil sea claramente Ucro, para occidente esto es de autoria Rusa y ya esta, no preguntaran mas.


Leido por ahi....


1. Un misil táctico golpeó la estación de tren de Kramatorsk, mató a más de 30 civiles e hirió a unos 100.

2. Ucrania afirmó de inmediato que fue Rusia quien disparó contra las personas que se apresuraban a evacuar Kramatorsk y que era un Iskander con una ojiva de racimo.

3. Cuando aparecieron las fotos de los fragmentos del misil, resultó ser un misil Tochka-U utilizado por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Después de eso, Zelensky cambió de opinión y comenzó a afirmar que no era "Iskander" como transmitían Arestovich y Kirilenko, sino "Tochka-U", solo ruso. Pero las declaraciones sobre "Iskander" no se pueden quitar, y ahora parece un intento de trasladar apresuradamente la responsabilidad de la AFU a las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.

4. En las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia, "Tochka-U" se eliminó oficialmente del arsenal de las brigadas de misiles en relación con la transición a "Iskanders". No hay un solo video del uso de combate de "Tochka-U" por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF o los ejércitos de DPR y LPR en Donbass (incluso si asumimos que se sacarán del almacenamiento a largo plazo). Y estas son siempre aplicaciones precisas. Al mismo tiempo, Ucrania usa "Tochka-U" en todas partes, incluso para la huelga en Donetsk, donde el SBU especialmente para esta huelga reunió una manifestación a través de personas falsas en las redes sociales.

5. El misil supuestamente procedía del suroeste. El misil tenía escrito "Para los niños" por todas partes.

6. También vale la pena señalar que la AFU considera que la población de Donbass, incluidas Slavyansk y Kramatorsk, es desleal (en Ucrania, los residentes de Donbass en realidad están privados del derecho a voto), por lo que pueden ser fácilmente sacrificados.

7. ¿Fue un asesinato deliberado de civiles? Basándome en la práctica de las acciones de la AFU en Donbass, apostaría a que se trata de un asesinato deliberado y consciente de sus propios ciudadanos, que pronto se convertirían en ciudadanos de la DNR, para continuar el camino de las provocaciones sangrientas.


----------



## mazuste (8 Abr 2022)

"Moscú espera que la operación militar rusa en Ucrania pueda terminar en un futuro próximo, posiblemente "en los próximos días",

O bien las tropas rusas la finalizarán alcanzando sus objetivos militares
o bien Moscú y Kiev llegarán a un acuerdo mediante negociaciones...


----------



## crocodile (8 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Que ostia tiene la perra ukra esa, que asco me dan los ukros .


----------



## crocodile (8 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> "Moscú espera que la operación militar rusa en Ucrania pueda terminar en un futuro próximo, posiblemente "en los próximos días",
> 
> O bien las tropas rusas la finalizarán alcanzando sus objetivos militares
> o bien Moscú y Kiev llegarán a un acuerdo mediante negociaciones...



No sé cómo tomármelo, veremos los acontecimientos


----------



## Teuro (8 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Forma parte de la propaganda. Los "buenos" son superiores en todo, incluso moralmente. Los "malos" son la horda, los turcochinos su material es pura chatarra, son unos inútiles que sólo mandan guajetes al frente, no les importa su población, etc. Es, al fin y al cabo, una forma de deshumanizar, para que el espectador no sienta nada por ese enemigo. De un modo similar eran tratados los que cuestionaban las vacunas.
> 
> El llamar a los rusos "orcos" no es algo que haya salido de los ucranianos o de los foros de internet. Eso está creado por una agencia de publicidad, tipo Saatchi & Saatchi. Es algo lo suficientemente rebuscado como para no ser espontáneo.



A decir verdad, lo de llamar "orcos" a los rusos me suena a El Señor de los Anillos. Ya sabes, un terror sin nombre proveniente del este, en la torre oscura de Mordor se forja el anillo único: Uno para dominarlos a todos.


----------



## Michael_Knight (8 Abr 2022)

Rusos liberando civiles


----------



## rejon (8 Abr 2022)

Poco antes del ataque a #Kramatorsk , el canal de Telegram "Typical Donetsk" a las 10.25 registró el lanzamiento de dos misiles.

Según ellos, los misiles se lanzaron desde Shakhtarsk (territorio controlado por la "República Popular de Donetsk").


----------



## willbeend (8 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Así viven los ukras en Alemania.
> 
> "...........
> 
> ...



Que bien aprovechan el espacio, son como los "hospitales" de emergencia contra el cobid 

Ni Dios con mascarilla, que pasa, ya no hay virus o como es eso? En 15 dias todos contagiaos ademas en Ucrania solo se vacunan las viejas.


----------



## mazuste (8 Abr 2022)

Teniente General Kadyrov

_*Mariupol está liberada en un 98%. Sólo quedan los refugios fortificados de Bandera por separado, 
incluida Azovstal, que los nazis convirtieron en una auténtica fortaleza.
En la reunión operativa con los comandantes de todos los destacamentos implicados también 
se discutió la fase final de la operación especial en Mariupol.
El estimado hermano, diputado de la Duma Estatal Adam Delimkhanov, y el comandante del 8º
Ejército, el Teniente General de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa Andrei Mordvichev,
consideraron en detalle todas las opciones para un asalto decisivo a los escondites de los bandidos. 
Hablé con nuestros hermanos por videoconferencia, hice mis propuestas al plan de acción, deseé
buena suerte y éxito a los combatientes.

La chusma de Bandera, como estamos convencidos, no perdió el tiempo todos estos años. 
Como las ardillas, cavaron agujeros para sí mismos en caso de que fuera muy mal.
Pero nosotros salimos de túneles más profundos en los densos bosques de la República de Chechenia
de forma mucho más expresiva que las ratas silbadoras, e incluso podemos hacer frente a éstas. *_
*Al final, Hitler acabó en un búnker, y por tanto sus apasionados seguidores acabarán en los subterráneos.*


----------



## Mongolo471 (8 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Da igual cuales sean las pruebas y que el misil sea claramente Ucro, para occidente esto es de autoria Rusa y ya esta, no preguntaran mas.
> 
> 
> Leido por ahi....
> ...



¿No habían actualizado algunos "Tochka-U" después del final de la 2ª guerra de Iraq?


----------



## arriondas (8 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Tu visión es occidental, y solo atada a los territorios, lo cuál demuestra que no entiendes mucho de lo que está pasando.
> Rusia ya ha ganado, aunque se quedara solo con Crimea y el Donbas.
> Te lo explico, para occidentales como tú:
> 
> ...



El último punto es sencillamente demoledor. Si todos los miembros del gobierno ucraniano, y posiblemente también el estado mayor, han huido a Polonia (país que oficialmente no está guerra con Rusia; repito, oficialmente) sin delegar en ninguna autoridad local de cualquier tipo la posibilidad de negociar, capitular, etc, con el enemigo... Entonces Ucrania ha dejado de ser un estado según el derecho internacional. Así de duro, así de claro. El ejercito ucraniano ya ni sería considerado como tal, sino como grupos de hombres armados. La autoridad se ha desvanecido y el caos y la anarquía campan a sus anchas, como podemos ver con toda esa gente atada y apaleada, de forma arbitraria.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Teniente General Kadyrov
> 
> _*Mariupol está liberada en un 98%. Sólo quedan los refugios fortificados de Bandera por separado,
> incluida Azovstal, que los nazis convirtieron en una auténtica fortaleza.
> ...



Lo de encerrarse en las profundidades ya lo hicieron los mercenarios de la OTAN en Siria, y los rusos saben como neutralizarlos…


----------



## rejon (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (8 Abr 2022)

Putos degenerados nazis, y encima ponen en el misil "para los niños" (za detey)







A juzgar por la ubicación de los restos de Tochka-U, el ataque se lanzó desde el suroeste desde el territorio controlado por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## piru (8 Abr 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



El Der Spiegel? Otra vez? No paran:


*Der Spiegel inventó historias. ¿Cómo puede recuperar la confianza de los lectores?*
La principal revista de noticias de Alemania cuenta con las mentiras descaradas de un reportero estrella en la era de las noticias falsas.








Der Spiegel Made Up Stories. How Can It Regain Readers’ Trust?


Germany’s top news magazine reckons with a star reporter’s brazen lies in the age of fake news.




www.theatlantic.com






*Der Spiegel se disculpa por escándalo de noticias falsas*
*Periodista premiado renuncia después de admitir que inventó historias*








Der Spiegel apologises for fake news scandal


BERLIN • German news weekly Der Spiegel yesterday published a 23-page special report on how one of its award-winning reporters faked stories for years, which has dealt a blow to media credibility. Read more at straitstimes.com.




www.straitstimes.com


----------



## ccartech (8 Abr 2022)

Portavoz del Kremlin Peskov: Nuestras fuerzas militares no usan tales cohetes, además, el ejército ruso no ha realizado ni planea llevar a cabo ninguna misión militar hoy en Kramatorsk.


----------



## computer_malfuction (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Hubardo (8 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Tu visión es occidental, y solo atada a los territorios, lo cuál demuestra que no entiendes mucho de lo que está pasando.
> Rusia ya ha ganado, aunque se quedara solo con Crimea y el Donbas.
> Te lo explico, para occidentales como tú:
> 
> ...



Sí, soy occidental de hecho de Madrid, España. Y desde luego no me posiciono en ningún sentido. De todas maneras en casi cualquier situación real en cuanto a economía ganan siempre USA y China y pierden siempre la UE y Rusia. Rusia va camino de ser un satélite chino SI o Si. Si tu te fías de China yo lo mismo que de USA.


----------



## porconsiguiente (8 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Forma parte de la propaganda. Los "buenos" son superiores en todo, incluso moralmente. Los "malos" son la horda, los turcochinos su material es pura chatarra, son unos inútiles que sólo mandan guajetes al frente, no les importa su población, etc. Es, al fin y al cabo, una forma de deshumanizar, para que el espectador no sienta nada por ese enemigo. De un modo similar eran tratados los que cuestionaban las vacunas.
> 
> El llamar a los rusos "orcos" no es algo que haya salido de los ucranianos o de los foros de internet. Eso está creado por una agencia de publicidad, tipo Saatchi & Saatchi. Es algo lo suficientemente rebuscado como para no ser espontáneo.



La manipulación que recibimos es brutal.
Mira las películas americanas que muestran a Rusia con imágenes grises, oscuras, sin sol.
Hay películas en la que sale Europa con autobuses de hace 40 años y gallinas en las estaciones de tren.
La cia es más rápida que la policía en cualquier lugar del mundo.
Cualquier americano estudiante de informática es capaz de hackear lo que sea en cualquier parte del mundo.
El único sitio seguro del planeta es USA, el resto está anclado en los años 70.
Y, aunque la manipulación está destinada a la borregada usana, de paso, manipulan a todo el planeta.

Y, para no salirme del tema, RT especifica que el ataque a Kramatorsk ha sido perpetrado por el ejercito ukraniano.









Ataque de militares ucranianos con misiles Tochka-U deja varios civiles muertos en la ciudad de Kramatorsk, denuncia la Defensa Territorial de Donetsk


A su vez, la parte ucraniana acusa a los militares rusos y afirma que fue "un ataque deliberado" contra una infraestructura civil, en el que 30 personas han muerto y más de 100 resultaron heridas.




actualidad.rt.com





Ataque de militares ucranianos con misiles Tochka-U deja varios civiles muertos en la ciudad de Kramatorsk, denuncia la Defensa Territorial de Donetsk 

A su vez, la parte ucraniana acusa a los militares rusos y afirma que fue "un ataque deliberado" contra una infraestructura civil, en el que 30 personas han muerto y más de 100 resultaron heridas. 


La Defensa Territorial de la República Popular de Donetsk denunció este viernes que *los militares ucranianos realizaron un ataque con misiles Tochka-U* cerca de una estación de trenes en la ciudad de Kramatorsk.

Según el comunicado de la Defensa Territorial de Donetsk, la ofensiva se llevó a cabo cuando* la evacuación de la población civil estaba en curso*.

Además, difundieron imágenes grabadas en la zona del ataque. En el proyectil se observa la inscripción "Por niños".

Desde la Defensa Territorial de la RPD indicaron que los Tochka-U no están en servicio de los efectivos de la república popular, ni de la República Popular de Lugansk, ni de Rusia, pero los militares ucranianos los usan "activamente".


"Las autoridades ucranianas no ocultaron que estaban preparando nuevas provocaciones. Antes, anunciaron evacuaciones de las ciudades de Kramatorsk, Konstantínovka, Sláviansk. La gente empezó a reunirse en los lugares desde donde pueden salir: estaciones de trenes […] Llegó un proyectil, *aproximadamente 30 muertos*", dijo, a su vez, el representante oficial de la Milicia Popular de la RPD, Eduard Basurin.

*Kiev culpa a Moscú del ataque*
Por su parte, Alexéi Arestóvich, asesor del jefe de la Oficina Presidencial de Ucrania, afirmó que "*las tropas rusas atacaron con un misil del tipo Iskander la estación de trenes de Kramatorsk*".

Escribió en una publicación en Facebook (red social que está prohibida en territorio ruso, que pertenece a la compañía Meta, calificada en Rusia como organización extremista) que, según datos preliminares, *más de 30 personas murieron y más de 100 resultaron heridas* como consecuencia del ataque.

En ese contexto cabe destacar que los misiles Tochka-U tienen una parte distintiva, hecha de malla, y esta parte se observa en la imagen del proyectil que cayó en Kramatorsk. Los misiles Iskander no cuentan con este detalle.

Momentos después, el presidente de Ucrania, Vladímir Zelenski, emitió un comunicado en el que también culpó a los militares rusos, pero afirmó que el ataque se llevó a cabo con *un misil Tochka-U*. 

*Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia rechaza las acusaciones*
Por su parte, el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia rechazó las acusaciones de las autoridades ucranianas sobre el ataque a Kramatorsk.

"Todas las declaraciones de los representantes del régimen nacionalista de Kiev sobre el supuesto 'ataque con misiles' de Rusia contra la estación de tren de Kramatorsk el 8 de abril son* una provocación y absolutamente falsas*", indicó el Ministerio, agregando que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas "no realizaron ninguna misión de tiro en la ciudad de Kramatorsk el 8 de abril ni planearon ninguna misión de este tipo".

Asimismo, resaltó que los misiles tácticos Tochka-U, cuyos restos fueron encontrados cerca de la estación de tren de Kramatorsk, y publicados por los testigos, "son *utilizados únicamente por las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas*".

El Ministerio también mencionó el caso del pasado 14 de marzo, cuando un misil Tochka-U de una división de la 19ª Brigada de Misiles Separada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania impactó en el centro de Donetsk, matando a 17 personas en el acto e hiriendo a otras 36.





__





Cargando…






cdni.rt.com





Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
Parece que echar la culpa a los rusos es gratis, de momento.


----------



## Mongolo471 (8 Abr 2022)

Sería como denunciar a un país por utilizar RPG-7, los C-90 no son para tanto.


----------



## arriondas (8 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A decir verdad, lo de llamar "orcos" a los rusos me suena a El Señor de los Anillos. Ya sabes, un terror sin nombre proveniente del este, en la torre oscura de Mordor se forja el anillo único: Uno para dominarlos a todos.



Si, es cierto. Pero se lo sacan de la manga. Los ucranianos nacionalistas llamaban moskali a los rusos.


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## xFuckoffx (8 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los politicos polacos merecen lo peor, quiero creer que su pueblo no piensa lo mismo que sus enfermos gobernantes



Polonia históricamente es una de las naciones mas nocivas que pueda existir. Si llegaron a desaparecer como entidad nacional en el proceso de construcción de los Estados-Nación a finales del siglo XVIII hasta 1918 no es por casualidad.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Portavoz del Kremlin Peskov: Nuestras fuerzas militares no usan tales cohetes, además, el ejército ruso no ha realizado ni planea llevar a cabo ninguna misión militar hoy en Kramatorsk.



@sputnik_TR's account has been withheld in Portugal, Finland, Sweden, Ireland, Slovenia, Czech Republic, Poland, Slovakia, Hungary, Italy, Malta, Germany, Greece, Romania, Netherlands, Bulgaria, Austria, Luxembourg, Latvia, Denmark, Lithuania, Croatia, Estonia, Cyprus, France, Spain, Belgium in response to a legal demand. https://Learn more.


----------



## Mongolo471 (8 Abr 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Coñó, y pensar que lo escribí antes de broma, porque me parecía muy lejano y no darían ni a la luna.


----------



## Seronoser (8 Abr 2022)

Hubardo dijo:


> Sí, soy occidental de hecho de Madrid, España. Y desde luego no me posiciono en ningún sentido. De todas maneras en casi cualquier situación real en cuanto a economía ganan siempre USA y China y pierden siempre la UE y Rusia. Rusia va camino de ser un satélite chino SI o Si. Si tu te fías de China yo lo mismo que de USA.



Yo me fio de Rusia.
No de tus análisis desde Chamberí.


----------



## BikeroII (8 Abr 2022)

WasP dijo:


>




Vaya prueba mas mierder... CRATER DEL IMPACTO, METRALLA, MOBILIARIO DESTROZADO. Es llamativo que se vea sangre en el suelo saliendo de supuestos cadaveres. Eso ya lo vimos en Bucha y en en el hospital de Marupol.

Encima con esa inscripción de "rusos come-niños"...vamos hombre...


----------



## rejon (8 Abr 2022)

Me cago en sus putos muertos, atajo de ratas asesinas!!!


----------



## Plutarko (8 Abr 2022)

Pues esta mañana a primera hora varios medios "informaban" de que los rusos habian protagonizado "otra carniceria" en relacion de esa noticia. 

Pensaba que lo habian corregido, pero no, se ve que los periodistas de El Pais tienen informacion de primerisima mano y ya saben de que polvorin ha salido el misil ese (tienen el numero de serie, la trayectoria y todo para afirmar que ha sido ruso) y que Putin apreto personalmente el boton (por que disfruta matando niños inocentes, como ya nos han informado convenientemente)

Noticia a primera hora.


----------



## arriondas (8 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> El Der Spiegel? Otra vez? No paran:
> 
> 
> *Der Spiegel inventó historias. ¿Cómo puede recuperar la confianza de los lectores?*
> ...



Si lo hacen con el fútbol (inventarse noticias), qué no harán cuando toquen temas más serios...


----------



## Mongolo471 (8 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Me cago en sus putos muertos, atajo de ratas asesinas!!!



Di comunistas-nazis y acertarás


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Abr 2022)

_Mentira. Los ejércitos ruso y del Donbass no tienen esos misiles. Son utilizados constantemente por Ucrania. Por ejemplo, el 14 de marzo, Donetsk fue bombardeada con el mismo misil. Entonces murieron 23 personas y 37 resultaron heridas

_

Imaginen a España tirando misiles en Barcelona porque se quieren independizar...ESE és el gobierno "democrático" salido del Maidán, esta es la verdadera cara de esa "democracia".


----------



## Seronoser (8 Abr 2022)

El rublo camino de los 73.
Tú me intentas bajar el precio del Brent, yo te subo el precio del rublo, que es la divisa con la que me pagas.

De primero de Marshall.


----------



## rejon (8 Abr 2022)

Hay que ser burro y japuta de seguir repitiendo la basura de la propaganda Rusa después de matar treinta civiles


----------



## amcxxl (8 Abr 2022)

No olviden quién tomo Berlín.


----------



## Mongolo471 (8 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Mentira. Los ejércitos ruso y del Donbass no tienen esos misiles. Son utilizados constantemente por Ucrania. Por ejemplo, el 14 de marzo, Donetsk fue bombardeada con el mismo misil. Entonces murieron 23 personas y 37 resultaron heridas
> 
> _
> 
> Imaginen a España tirando misiles en Barcelona porque se quieren independizar...ESE és el gobierno "democrático" salido del Maidán, esta es la verdadera cara de esa "democracia".



En España no existen misiles de ese tipo, de hecho, no existen ni cohetes.


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Abr 2022)

Zhukov, Harman y los veteranos de este hilo deberían de ir rescatando estas miserias de Kiev de todos estos años atrás e ir subiendolas. Los crímenes de Kiev, de Poroshenko y de Zelensky.


----------



## Michael_Knight (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Erebus. (8 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Poco antes del ataque a #Kramatorsk , el canal de Telegram "Typical Donetsk" a las 10.25 registró el lanzamiento de dos misiles.
> 
> Según ellos, los misiles se lanzaron desde Shakhtarsk (territorio controlado por la "República Popular de Donetsk").



Los troles dirán que los lanzó el Azov desde Mariupol y fin de la historia


----------



## Elimina (8 Abr 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Pues esta mañana a primera hora varios medios "informaban" de que los rusos habian protagonizado "otra carniceria" en relacion de esa noticia.
> 
> Pensaba que lo habian corregido, pero no, se ve que los periodistas de El Pais tienen informacion de primerisima mano y ya saben de que polvorin ha salido el misil ese (tienen el numero de serie, la trayectoria y todo para afirmar que ha sido ruso) y que Putin apreto personalmente el boton (por que disfruta matando niños inocentes, como ya nos han informado convenientemente)
> 
> ...



Esto significa que los ucranianos o sus perros retrasados nazis tienen todo el derecho a disparar lo que quieran sobre quien quieran: la prensa va a limpiar toda su mierda.
Yo ahora mismo me siento en el derecho de eliminar a todos los civiles que quiera. Sólo tengo que decir que son rusos, y la prensa se encarga del resto. Ya no hay reglas.


----------



## Alvin Red (8 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Me cago en sus putos muertos, atajo de ratas asesinas!!!




Piensa, coño, piensa, el ataque ha sido de noche que es cuando acostumbran atacar los rusos, *si han sido los rusos*.
De noche pocos trenes funcionan por no decir ni uno, nadie coge un tren de pasajeros a las 3 de la madrugada.
La noticia ha saltado esta mañana, no creo que desde se comunica hasta que sale en prensa pase una hora, más bien diría bastantes horas.
Aporta horario de la explosión y mas datos si no es un posible bulo, no por el ataque sino por las victimas, los nudos ferroviarios siempre han sido piezas clave en una guerra.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (8 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *La CNN escribe que Eslovaquia transferirá los sistemas de defensa aérea S-300 a Ucrania si recibe una compensación inmediata por estos sistemas.
> 
> Se supone que si el país proporciona a Ucrania sus sistemas de defensa aérea recibirá a cambio el sistema de misiles antiaéreos American Patriot.*



En marcha!


----------



## Elimina (8 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hay que ser burro y japuta de seguir repitiendo la basura de la propaganda Rusa después de matar treinta civiles



Te recuerdo que el burro eres tú, imitador de bot.
Qué ganas tengo de que mi país se vaya a la mierda. No será verdad que los rusos llegarán hasta Portugal...


----------



## Remequilox (8 Abr 2022)

Para los ucranianos matar civiles ucranianos tiene dos clarísimas ventajas:
a.- Tal y como dices, campaña _mass media_ mediante, se atribuye "porquesí" a Putin o los rusos, y occidente conmovido.
b.- Militarmente no pueden quedarse sin escudos humanos, que además, en su desplazamiento, comprometan movimientos del ejército. Los ucrano-orientales deben quedarse en Ucrania oriental. Vivos o muertos.

Dicho lo cual, o sea, que por mera decisión táctica el ejército ucraniano (un misil de esos NO es un soldado enajenado a título particular, lanzarlo es una decisión de mando jerárquico) asesina impunemente a sus civiles si es necesario, también es cierto que han trascendido algún que otro bombardeo ruso "poco preciso" (poco preciso en comparación con lo visto hasta ahora). Supongo y elucubro que también forma parte de las decisiones tácticas rusas "inducir" a la población civil que evacúen sí o sí. Y un amago de bombardeo razonablemente "cercano" es un muy buen inductor.

A los rusos les interesa sobremanera que los civiles se vayan, donde sea y como sea, pero fuera de Kramatorsk. Y a los ucranianos que los civiles se queden, vivos o muertos. Situación muy jodida.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mongolo471 (8 Abr 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


> Los troles dirán que los lanzó el Azov desde Mariupol y fin de la historia



Son mentiras muy serias en las que Rusia se descojona


----------



## rejon (8 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Piensa, coño, piensa, el ataque ha sido de noche que es cuando acostumbran atacar los rusos, *si han sido los rusos*.
> De noche pocos trenes funcionan por no decir ni uno, nadie coge un tren de pasajeros a las 3 de la madrugada.
> La noticia ha saltado esta mañana, no creo que desde se comunica hasta que sale en prensa pase una hora, más bien diría bastantes horas.
> Aporta horario de la explosión y mas datos si no es un posible bulo, no por el ataque sino por las victimas, los nudos ferroviarios siempre han sido piezas clave en una guerra.



Pero que coño guerra,todavia no te has enterado de que es una invasion criminal.....


----------



## computer_malfuction (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (8 Abr 2022)

Siempre ante todo hay que matar rusos es lo único objetivo y justo


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (8 Abr 2022)

_Llegamos 15 minutos después de que el misil explotara frente a la estación de tren de Kramatorsk. Contamos al menos 20 muertos incluyendo 2 niños. Pintado con spray sobre lo que quedaba del misil balístico Tochka-U “para los niños”._





No sé, qué raro lo de “para los niños”…


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Abr 2022)

_Según relatos de testigos presenciales, el misil procedía de Prokovsk. Tanto Kramatorsk como Prokovsk están bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. _


----------



## mazuste (8 Abr 2022)

Parece que la Fuerza ucraniana se está quedando sin combustible:


Desde luego, no parece que tengan vehículo militar alguno:


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Abr 2022)

Este tío tiene cara de buena persona, comparen con el jeto de cabrón de Blinken o del jefe de la OTAN, parecen sacados de una pelicula de cine negro o de mafiosos. La cara es el espejo del alma, aquí los prejuicios aciertan.


----------



## Mongolo471 (8 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *La CNN escribe que Eslovaquia transferirá los sistemas de defensa aérea S-300 a Ucrania si recibe una compensación inmediata por estos sistemas.
> 
> Se supone que si el país proporciona a Ucrania sus sistemas de defensa aérea recibirá a cambio el sistema de misiles antiaéreos American Patriot.*



¿Solo Patriot? espero que por lo menos sean PAC-3, con las últimas actualizaciones e incluido algún sistema israelí, como la cúpula de hierro.


----------



## MAEZAL (8 Abr 2022)

Mientras los ocidentales sigan tragando estas falsedades


Plutarko dijo:


> Pues esta mañana a primera hora varios medios "informaban" de que los rusos habian protagonizado "otra carniceria" en relacion de esa noticia.
> 
> Pensaba que lo habian corregido, pero no, se ve que los periodistas de El Pais tienen informacion de primerisima mano y ya saben de que polvorin ha salido el misil ese (tienen el numero de serie, la trayectoria y todo para afirmar que ha sido ruso) y que Putin apreto personalmente el boton (por que disfruta matando niños inocentes, como ya nos han informado convenientemente)
> 
> ...



Es increíble que se lee haya pasado a los de Neutral!!!


----------



## IgFarben (8 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> En marcha!



Pues llega justo a tiempo, con todas las perdidas que se han reportado de S-300 ucranianos(todas contrastadas), se supone que Ucrania no tiene apenas, o ya directamente no tiene, S-300. Y era un hándicap importante en la batalla que se viene en el Donbas.


----------



## rejon (8 Abr 2022)

Mentira ya hay imágenes del 4 de abril donde los rusos llevaban toschka-u.


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Abr 2022)

_TODOS LOS HOMBRES QUE SALIERON DE UCRANIA DESPUÉS DEL 24 DE FEBRERO SERÁN DETENIDOS A SU REGRESO AL PAÍS. -SECRETARIO DEL CONSEJO DE SEGURIDAD Y DEFENSA OLEKSIY DANILOV _


----------



## Coss_a_ma_la (8 Abr 2022)

MAEZAL dijo:


> Mientras los ocidentales sigan tragando estas falsedades
> 
> Es increíble que se lee haya pasado a los de Neutral!!!



Esto es una noticia de hace días (4-abril, no de hoy) y afirmaba que Rusia volvía a usar estos misiles…









Los misiles balísticos Tochka-U vuelven al servicio en Rusia


Los misiles balísticos tácticos Tochka-U de las fuerzas militares rusas (SS-21 Scarab-B) están operativos nuevamente, según analistas de inteligencia de




www.zona-militar.com


----------



## rejon (8 Abr 2022)

Nada que digan los rusos es cierto salvo error, que también son humanos en cuanto a que pueden equivocarse, en cuanto a lo demás ya lo estamos viendo


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (8 Abr 2022)

A 72.62 "dolores" un "Putinduro"...-4,13%    










Dólar Rublo ruso Gráfico | Gráfico en tiempo real de USD/RUB - Investing.com


El gráfico Dólar Rublo ruso le permite seguir las variaciones del par Dólar Rublo ruso. Consulte el gráfico USD/RUB para seguir el comportamiento de este par de divisas.




m.es.investing.com


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Abr 2022)

Coss_a_ma_la dijo:


> Esto es una noticia de hace días (4-abril, no de hoy) y afirmaba que Rusia volvía a usar estos misiles…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zona-nazistar, fuera de toda duda.


----------



## .Kaikus (8 Abr 2022)

El hilo de la guerra en Ucrania, tiene un gran seguimiento, pero sabemos que opina la gente de la calle ???.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Abr 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> A 72.62 "dolores" un "Putinduro"...-4,13%
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto si que es ya una guerra total …


----------



## piru (8 Abr 2022)

Coss_a_ma_la dijo:


> Esto es una noticia de hace días (4-abril, no de hoy) y afirmaba que Rusia volvía a usar estos misiles…
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*"Los misiles balísticos tácticos Tochka-U de las fuerzas militares rusas (SS-21 Scarab-B) están operativos nuevamente, según analistas de inteligencia de código abierto que analizan fotos y videos en redes sociales."*


Ese analista es forero fijo.

Y los burbujeros dando el coñazo pidiendo fuentes. Coño, que somos LA FUENTE.


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (8 Abr 2022)

Claro que no, es armamento de la URSS que se quedó en Ucrania. Por tanto lo tienen los rusos, los ucranianos, y los prorrusos del Donetsk y Lugansk.

Hay un vídeo (de los propios prorrusos) donde se ve como los disparan desde territorio de Donetsk controlado por Rusia .


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (8 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Esto si que es ya una guerra total …



Putin mamón...que ya el rublo está muy caro.

Recuerda GiliPutin...que eres netamente _exportador_.


----------



## capitán almeida (8 Abr 2022)

Serán hijo putas estos ukros tiran ellos el puto tochka y tienen los santos huevos de pintar en los restos para los niños.
Putin eres un pringao, yo ya hubiera borrado del mapa Leópolis


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Abr 2022)

Coss_a_ma_la dijo:


> Esto es una noticia de hace días (4-abril, no de hoy) y afirmaba que Rusia volvía a usar estos misiles…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Simplemente aporta un transporte, que puede haber sido adaptado para llevar otro tipo de material…no se, no se…me suena a fake…


----------



## rejon (8 Abr 2022)

Lo de Bucha, lo de la estación de hoy... ya en serio, ¿qué mas necesita la OTAN para darse cuenta que a este puto loco solo se le va a parar por las malas?


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Bartleby (8 Abr 2022)

Otras cosas que pasan en este maravilloso mundo, mientras los medios de comunicación enfocan a un gato


----------



## vettonio (8 Abr 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Que sí, que sí...pero que no te creo ni media palabra, y ya te he dicho por qué.



A ver si lo entiendes, retrasado.

Entro en tu casa y te la desvalijo y dejo casualmente, el dni de tu vecino.

No te molestes en contestar porque te mando a la NADA. Aquí no se ensucia el hilo.

Para vomitar y defecar ya tienes el del chusco.

Puedes enrrabietarte y dejar de respirar que no me voy a enterar. Ya NO EXISTES.


----------



## ZARGON (8 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Gente vital y sin complejos orgullosa de su cultura:
> 
> 
> 
> En "occidente" estamos muy despistados. Idiotizados más bien. El valor y riqueza de la cultura de un pueblo no se puede poner en duda, mucho menos censurar, porque haya guerras, que las ha habido siempre además. Porque encima el que te lo pierdes eres tú, que no se puede ser más imbécil.



Es de hace 3 años. Hoy no podrian hacerlo. Se los llevan los milicos. La propia gente estupida los denunciaria. 
Otra vez nubes negras sobre Europa. La historia vuelve a repetirse y el rebaño no despierta.


----------



## rejon (8 Abr 2022)

Al comprar petróleo y gas ruso, está financiando los asesinatos de ucranianos. Actúa con más decisión. Es suficiente para alimentar la maquinaria militar rusa.

Polonia, Lituania, Letonia y Estonia ya se negaron a financiar el genocidio.


----------



## .Kaikus (8 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo me fio de Rusia.
> No de tus análisis desde Chamberí.



Si dice que es occidental y de Madrid, camarero panchito seguro !!!.


----------



## amcxxl (8 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Según relatos de testigos presenciales, el misil procedía de Prokovsk. Tanto Kramatorsk como Prokovsk están bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. _



Rusia: 24 unidades (un regimiento) Tochka-U en 2019[19].* En el mismo año, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso anunció que el Tochka-U OTRK se retiró del servicio,* ya que el reequipamiento de la brigada de misiles 448º con complejos Iskander-M marcó la eliminación final del Tochka-U OTRK del armamento. de las unidades de línea de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia[20]. The National Interest рассказал о пугающем НАТО российском комплексе - Газета.Ru (gazeta.ru) 

*El rearme completo de las fuerzas terrestres en los complejos Iskander-M en noviembre de 2019 *se informó en el sitio web del Ministerio de Defensa[21]. Сухопутные войска завершили перевооружение на оперативно-тактический ракетный комплекс «Искандер» : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации (function.mil.ru) 

*Military Balance no figura como operador en 2022[22] *


The Military Balance 2022. — P. 194.


----------



## LIRDISM (8 Abr 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


> Otro montaje ukro, son maniquíes y actores.



Un Tochka tiene casi 500 kg de explosivo, si da en una estación llena de gente y explota, muchos cuerpos quedarían en pedazos, habría un agujero grande, y no estarían los cuerpos reunidos, saldrían despedidos, es que, es un cohete balístico, han sido creados para hacer el mayor daño posible.


----------



## computer_malfuction (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (8 Abr 2022)

_Este tipo es un agente contratado por la CIA. Me recuerda a algunos de mis compañeros que a partir de ahora se están preparando en Asia para la guerra de Estados Unidos con China._


----------



## rejon (8 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



MENTIRA ...es armamento de la URSS que se quedó en Ucrania. Por tanto lo tienen los rusos, los ucranianos, y los prorrusos del Donetsk y Lugansk.

Hay un vídeo (de los propios prorrusos) donde se ve como los disparan desde territorio de Donetsk controlado por Rusia .


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (8 Abr 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> A 72.62 "dolores" un "Putinduro"...-4,13%
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pero que no paguen en rublos el gas ni el petroleo me lo ha dicho Von der leyen


----------



## Mort Cinder (8 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Un hombre huye de la muerte, y la canalla otanista disfruta y desea su muerte en las respuestas. Lo ridiculizan, si fuera ucraniano o del Congo, a mí me conmovería igual, es una estampa de guerra, un ser humano que intenta salvarse, independientemente de su uniforme.



No todos. Este muestra compasión:



> “…20 Jahre alt, absolute Scheißtage voller Horror hinter sich, würde vermutlich auch lieber mit seiner Freundin auf dem Bett liegen, panisch, voller Angst um sein Leben... Ich kann nicht anders als Mitgefühl zu empfinden. Armes Schwein... “


----------



## .Kaikus (8 Abr 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Un Tochka tiene casi 500 kg de explosivo, si da en una estación llena de gente y explota, muchos cuerpos quedarían en pedazos, habría un agujero grande, y no estarían los cuerpos reunidos, saldrían despedidos, es que, es un cohete balístico, han sido creados para hacer el mayor daño posible.



Ese misil Tochka-U llego volando, nadie lo puso ahi para la fotografia.

PD- La FR no los tiene en servicio, si alguien dice lo contrario, es facil que diga que regimiento ruso los esta usando.


----------



## amcxxl (8 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Simplemente aporta un transporte, que puede haber sido adaptado para llevar otro tipo de material…no se, no se…me suena a fake…



todos esos de los foros miltares estan a sueldo de la NATO, hasta empezaron a hacer podcast y al oir algunos hace un par de años me di cuenta de hasta que nivel esta infiltrado el complejo militar de propaganda no hay nada genuinamente "independiente"

no es solo Ana Pastor y su Newtroll, es todo , hasta la asociacion de petanca de la esquina, esta todo podrido por el dinero del Departamento de Estado

por cierto escuche un par de podcast de "Horny Report" despues de empezar la Operacion Militar, y han dado un giro de 180º, de hacer revisionismo "prosovietico" e informar de los crimenes ucros, a ponerse del lado de los ucros. Vergüenza, todos vendidos a la NATO


----------



## rejon (8 Abr 2022)

*El gobernador de Donetsk asegura que las fuerzas rusas han usado bombas de racimo en el ataque en Kramatorsk.*
El gobernador de Donetsk asegura que las fuerzas rusas han usado bombas de racimo en el ataque en la estación de tren de Kramatorsk, informa Reuters.


----------



## ZARGON (8 Abr 2022)

Tranki dijo:


> Grande Gilmour, grande Pink Floyd
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso no es una cancion por la paz. 
Claramente es la propaganda de uno de los bandos. Es un canto a la guerra. Una mierda Gilmour.
Me gustaria saber que piensa el bueno de Waters.


----------



## McNulty (8 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Rusia: 24 unidades (un regimiento) Tochka-U en 2019[19].* En el mismo año, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso anunció que el Tochka-U OTRK se retiró del servicio,* ya que el reequipamiento de la brigada de misiles 448º con complejos Iskander-M marcó la eliminación final del Tochka-U OTRK del armamento. de las unidades de línea de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia[20]. The National Interest рассказал о пугающем НАТО российском комплексе - Газета.Ru (gazeta.ru)
> 
> El rearme completo de las fuerzas terrestres en los complejos Iskander-M en noviembre de 2019 se informó en el sitio web del Ministerio de Defensa[21]. Сухопутные войска завершили перевооружение на оперативно-тактический ракетный комплекс «Искандер» : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации (function.mil.ru)
> 
> ...



Pues fin de la discusión. Ha sido ataque ukro lo de Kramatorsk.

Vaya vaya con lo democráticos ukros, siguen con sus viejas costumbres de bombardeas civiles en el donbass.....


----------



## Ramonmo (8 Abr 2022)

Coss_a_ma_la dijo:


> Esto es una noticia de hace días (4-abril, no de hoy) y afirmaba que Rusia volvía a usar estos misiles…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esos misiles fueron vistos en Bielorrusia:

Un poco raro que los rusos lancen misiles desde Bielorrusia o los transporten por carretera hasta su propio territorio para lanzarlos desde allí.


----------



## mazuste (8 Abr 2022)

Coss_a_ma_la dijo:


> Esto es una noticia de hace días (4-abril, no de hoy) y afirmaba que Rusia volvía a usar estos misiles…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fake muy conveniente...
Pero Rusia (peskov) ya ha repetido que ellos ya no tienen esos misiles.
Además, el disparo procedía del sur oeste...¿Qué tal?


----------



## ussser (8 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Otras cosas que pasan en este maravilloso mundo, mientras los medios de comunicación enfocan a un gato



Hijos d3 puta


----------



## rejon (8 Abr 2022)

*Eslovaquia entrega a Ucrania sistemas de defensa antiaérea S-300.*
AFP informa de que el primer ministro de *Eslovaquia *ha anunciado que el país suministra a *Ucrania *sistemas de defensa aérea S-300.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (8 Abr 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Esto significa que los ucranianos o sus perros retrasados nazis tienen todo el derecho a disparar lo que quieran sobre quien quieran: la prensa va a limpiar toda su mierda.
> Yo ahora mismo me siento en el derecho de eliminar a todos los civiles que quiera. Sólo tengo que decir que son rusos, y la prensa se encarga del resto. Ya no hay reglas.



un par de nukes pequeñas en las ciudades donde estan los periodistas en la frontera y se acababan las tonterias
pero puting es pacifista del copon


----------



## Remequilox (8 Abr 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Putin mamón...que ya el rublo está muy caro.
> 
> Recuerda GiliPutin...que eres netamente _exportador_.



Por tanto, en un equilibrio de economía clásica, que tu divisa se aprecie mucho implica que estás exportando mucho.
Lo que indica dos cosas:
a.- Las autoridades monetarias del rublo son unos clásicos, y apenas manipulan el valor de la moneda.
b.- A pesar de las sanciones, estás exportando a cascoporro.


----------



## alfonbass (8 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> España no les hacía, ni les hace competencia en agricultura, són unos cabrones y siempre lo han sido. Nos tienen asco y nos quieren miserables, no hay más, la UE es solamente una estafa para adular a la masoneria traidora española mientras nos tienen poniendoles cafés y limpiando culos de jubilado uropedo en nuestros hoteles. La agricultura intensiva bajo plástico saca dos cosechas anuales gordas, una entre Octubre y Diciembre, y otra entre Marzo y Junio. No estorba, ni hace competencia a las huertas estacionales al aire libre del sur de Francia y norte de Italia, las cuales cosechan en verano. Es sólo que són unos hijos de puta, nada más.



Y por qué lo de España va a tener que ser mejor? la gente compra donde prefiere...es lo moral


----------



## porconsiguiente (8 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Al comprar petróleo y gas ruso, está financiando los asesinatos de ucranianos. Actúa con más decisión. Es suficiente para alimentar la maquinaria militar rusa.
> 
> Polonia, Lituania, Letonia y Estonia ya se negaron a financiar el genocidio.



Al comprar y tener negocios con Arabia Saudí estás financiando los asesinatos yemeníes. Actúa con más decisión. 









La coalición encabezada por Arabia Saudí ha matado a más de 1.400 niños en siete años de bombardeos contra Yemen


Este viernes se cumplen siete años del inicio de la campaña militar lanzada por el régimen de Salman bin Abdulaziz con la colaboración de varios países países árabes. Los ataques se han incrementado en los últimos meses.




www.publico.es














La guerra en Yemen ha causado más de 10.200 niños fallecidos o heridos


Más de 10.200 niños han muerto o resultado heridos a causa de la guerra desatada en Yemen en marzo de 2015, según ha denunciado este sábado el Fondo de Naciones Unidas para la Infancia (UNICEF), que ha indicado que cerca de 50 menores han fallecido o resultado heridos en lo que va de año por las...




www.elperiodico.com






Cada muerto rubio de ojos azules equivalen a 10 yemenís.
No se si eso es racismo, fascismo o las dos cosas.


----------



## alfonbass (8 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Por tanto, en un equilibrio de economía clásica, que tu divisa se aprecie mucho implica que estás exportando mucho.
> Lo que indica dos cosas:
> a.- Las autoridades monetarias del rublo son unos clásicos, y apenas manipulan el valor de la moneda.
> b.- A pesar de las sanciones, estás exportando a cascoporro.



Desde el momento en que los rusos tienen prohibido vender rublos es imposible saber de verdad cuanto vale, por lo que puede tener valor o no...independientemente de lo que diga el estado


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Abr 2022)

porconsiguiente dijo:


> Al comprar y tener negocios con Arabia Saudí estás financiando los asesinatos yemeníes. Actúa con más decisión.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso ya lo dijo Erdogan en 2017, europeos fascistas y racistas…








Erdogan ahora denuncia el "fascismo desbocado" de Europa


El presidente de Turquía también acusó directamente a Holanda de ser responsable de la matanza de 8.000 musulmanes en 1995




elcomercio.pe


----------



## Bishop (8 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Los polacos van pasados de rosca, no, lo siguiente. Quieren ser más papistas que el Papa. Creo que ni en sueños vamos, pero sería curioso y loleante que por el hacer el idiota con estas cosas tuvieran un efecto Streisand.


----------



## rejon (8 Abr 2022)

Recordad chicos, ser proruso es sinonimo de enfermo mental.


----------



## Plutarko (8 Abr 2022)

porconsiguiente dijo:


> Al comprar y tener negocios con Arabia Saudí estás financiando los asesinatos yemeníes. Actúa con más decisión.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ni racismo ni ostias. Es todo por la pasta. Interesados que son los gobiernos... Bueno menos el de aquí, que es gilipollas. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## mazuste (8 Abr 2022)

A propósito: sobre los quintacolumna rusos, interesante comprobar
cómo muchos de ellos están huyendo; a Israel concretamente:

Former Russian presidential candidate seeks Israeli citizenship

Prokhorov fue una vez candidato presidencial ruso
y uno de los oligarcas más ricos y poderosos de Rusia.

Item mas: La de Yandex, Elena Bunina, también escapó a Israel:
Yandex CEO Relocates to Israel Over Ukraine: 'Cannot Work for a Country at War'


----------



## vettonio (8 Abr 2022)

Zelenski cede la palabra a un militante de AZOV en su intervención ante el parlamento griego






Antepasados del Homo Sapiens
Homo Rudolfensis
Convivió con el Homo Habilis pero se extinguió. 
Un callejón sin salida de la evolución
De 2.3 a 1.6 millones de años


----------



## Aonyoigo (8 Abr 2022)

Sino com


Billy Ray dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 988517
> 
> 
> Hay contraataques fuertes ucranianos en Nikolaev. Cualquier avance ukro es reflejado inmediatamente en el mapa este, se nota el sesgo del autor, sin embargo para corregir el avance ruso se pasan días, y encima lo minimizan. Es ASQUEROSA la propaganda en esta guerra, es cómo los fasciculos aquellos de los dos bandos de la Guerra Civil del ABC.



sino como los de EL País

le pen va a arrasar en Francia.
La resistencia ucraniana pronto contará con armamebto pesado, la fase nuclear está más cerca.

Moscú arderá
Esta rabieta imperialista será el final de Putin , ajusticiado por occidente como siempre.
El verdadero Imperio que va a despertar es el europeo. Solo necesitamos más gobernantes como le pen, gente que tenga a raya a los moronegros y con cojones para proteger nuestro modo de vida
También el vuestro pro rusos acomodados


----------



## alnitak (8 Abr 2022)

los ukros no paran de matar civiles


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (8 Abr 2022)

Mi intento de entender por qué los rusos odian/deshumanizan tanto a los ucranianos, que es una forma de entender una de las principales causas de esta guerra. Hilo 1/10
Los testimonios ucranianos de encuentros con "soldados rusos" durante la ocupación a menudo apuntan a buriatos, bashkires, chechenos, etc. Este es un ejemplo práctico para entender: los rusos no son una nación, sino un imperio, que reunió varias etnias dentro de su cuerpo 2 /10
Su única capacidad de existir es despojar a todas las "naciones constituyentes" de su identidad y cultura, llamándolas "rusas". Pero en lugar de crear un "crisol" en el que estas naciones se enriquecerían mutuamente, creó una sociedad en la que los humanos deben olvidar sus raíces 3/10
esta política de amnesia transformó a las personas en unidades biológicas/físicas desarraigadas en las que la identidad y la cultura deberían ser borradas. Esta era la naturaleza del "pueblo soviético" en la URSS. Pero el "pueblo ruso" es también una construcción imperial basada en esta amnesia forzada 4/10
Esto puede explicar por qué los rusos comenzaron a odiar tanto a los ucranianos: a pesar de varios siglos de borrar la identidad y la memoria ucranianas, el exterminio físico (Holodomor, etc.), los ucranianos milagrosamente lograron construir una nación. 5/10
Construir una nación significa: tener una sociedad que tenga una identidad colectiva y prácticas comunes a pesar de todas las diferencias; lo más importante, que da forma y remodela a sus élites políticas en lugar de ser moldeado por ellas 6/10
en comparación con los ucranianos, la "nación rusa" apenas existe; por lo tanto, los ideólogos clave del kremlin buscan desesperadamente otras metáforas para explicar qué es Rusia ("civilización", "imperio", "combatientes nazis") pero todo esto solo esconde un gran vacío: la ausencia de la nación rusa 7/10
Entonces, los ucranianos son vistos como: a) traidores que rechazan el crisol ruso b) alter ego que logró construir una nación eslava oriental que los rusos fracasaron 8/10
En cierto modo, esta actitud es comparable a la actitud nazi hacia los judíos (tanto un enemigo "interno" como un alter ego, un "ejemplo" de "pureza racial" para la utilería nazi), pero con una diferencia importante: 9/10
Los judíos eran para los nazis "el Otro" que quería "ser como vosotros"; Los ucranianos son para los rusos "como nosotros" que ahora quieren ser "el Otro". Y por tanto hay que exterminarlos como gran enemigo por excelencia ("anti-Rusia") 10/10
Thread by @yermolenko_v on Thread Reader App Thread by @yermolenko_v on Thread Reader App


----------



## amcxxl (8 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Lo de encerrarse en las profundidades ya lo hicieron los mercenarios de la OTAN en Siria, y los rusos saben como neutralizarlos…



lo mejor que pueden hacer con los "instructores" de la NATO es cogerlos vivos, llevarlos al Kremlin y exhibirlos con grilletes y mono naranja justo antes de colgarlos en la plaza roja


----------



## _LoKy_ (8 Abr 2022)

¿Principio del fin del petrodólar?


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Y por qué lo de España va a tener que ser mejor? la gente compra donde prefiere...es lo moral



No es que sea mejor o peor, es que no coincide la producción y en el mercado no se pisan. Bueno, con productos marroquiés y de otros lugares sí, pero ya sabemos como la UE "protege" los productos españoles frente a esos no comunitarios. Debe de ser para que no les acusen de proteccionismo facha...


----------



## tomasjos (8 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> A propósito: sobre los quintacolumna rusos, interesante comprobar
> cómo muchos de ellos están huyendo; a Israel concretamente:
> 
> Former Russian presidential candidate seeks Israeli citizenship
> ...



Esa limpieza de liberales la quiero yo en España, pero a todos los niveles, no solo de élites, sino también de los que a diferentes niveles de la sociedad, trabajan para los anglos. Así solo quedaremos los españoles de verdad, no los traidores. Porque solo los españoles antiliberales y enemigos del progresismo, el globalismo y lo anglosajón son auténticos españoles, da igual el color de la piel o donde hayan nacido. Los otros que cambien de ideas o que Se vayan


----------



## Sinjar (8 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ¿Principio del fin del petrodólar?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1017837



Ojalá


----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)

Japón es una colonia y no pueden siquiera limpiarse los mocos sin antes pedir primero permiso al Amo (USA)






Brutal. The Truth About Japan. From Tokyo University. | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is


----------



## Remequilox (8 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Desde el momento en que los rusos tienen prohibido vender rublos es imposible saber de verdad cuanto vale, por lo que puede tener valor o no...independientemente de lo que diga el estado



Siempre hay manipulación.
Pero... este comportamiento de la moneda/divisa obedece a un clasiquísimo patrón-oro.
Y sí, los ciudadanos y empresas rusas tienen limitado la venta de rublos/compra de divisas.
Pero no la venta de rublos/compra de oro (del que el BCR tiene muchísimo).








El Banco Central de Rusia suspende las compras de oro a los bancos hasta nuevo aviso


Los rusos han buscado refugio en el oro ante las sanciones por la invasión a Ucrania, la caída del rublo y la salida de las grandes multinacionales occidentales del país. Tal es el aumento que está experimentando la demanda de lingotes de oro por parte de los hogares, también motivada por la...



www.eleconomista.es





Las elucubraciones/análisis son bastante penosas, pues el articulista debe ceñirse a evidenciar que las sanciones están causando muchísimo daño a la economía rusa, lo digan los datos o no lo digan los datos.

Lo que dicen los hechos que menciona el artículo es que la economía rusa tiene exceso de dinero circulante, y el BCR está sacando dinero de circulación de dos maneras, subiendo tipos de interés (los subió al 20 %, hoy los ha bajado al 17 %), y quitando masa monetaria facilitando activo de reserva y atesoramiento (venta de lingotes de oro). A su vez, dejó de inyectar masa dineraria líquida a los bancos comerciales suspendiendo la adquisición de oro de estos bancos (bancos privados cambian sus lingotes por rublos).

Ese exceso de liquidez de la economía puede deberse a varias causas:
.- La clásica de una autoridad monetaria irresponsable que le da a la impresora y no cesa de inyectar dinero no respaldado (no es el caso precisamente).
.- Tener un superávit comercial brutal, exportando mucho más de lo que la economía puede asimilar (se neutraliza o mediante deflación de la moneda/inflación de precios, o mediante la exportación de capitales).
.- Otras situaciones, tal como una economía de guerra, donde la oferta (centrada en producción de guerra), no es capaz de satisfacer una demanda (y por tanto, solo cabe ir hacia ahorro). Es lo que sucedió, por ejemplo, en Alemania en la IIWW.

En resumen, que lo que dicen los datos, los de cotización de la divisa, y decisiones de la autoridad monetaria del rublo, es que a Rusia le salen los rublos por las orejas, y que el rublo se está comportando _quasi _como una moneda patrón-oro.


----------



## tomasjos (8 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Recordad chicos, ser proruso es sinonimo de enfermo mental.



Recordad, chicos, ser globalista, liberal y anglofilo es no solo ser un enfermo mental, sino traidor a España.


----------



## NoRTH (8 Abr 2022)

como hice con el COVID desconecto ,
es infumable todo
El tiempo dara o quitara razones



Suerte a todos


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## tomasjos (8 Abr 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que me la tragué hasta el fondo con lo de trump, y ya sabes… gato escaldaó, del agua fría huye.
> 
> En este hilo hay más opinión ydeseos que información.
> 
> ...



Aquí no se trata de que Rusia sea un imperio, sino un estado nación que agrupe los territorios habitados por población etnica y/o culturalmente rusa, teniendo en cuenta que los territorios de Siberia están completamente culturizados a la rusa, al igual que ocurrió en los Estados Unidos y las reservas indias


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Abr 2022)

...

La posición del "Occidente colectivo" está cambiando literalmente ante nuestros ojos y comienza a adquirir un carácter cada vez más agresivo, obstinado y consecuente. Desafortunadamente, los errores de cálculo cometidos durante la planificación de la NMD y en su etapa inicial dieron a nuestros "amigos jurados" una razón para corregir su propia opinión tanto sobre el potencial ofensivo del lado ruso como, mucho peor, sobre las capacidades defensivas de los rusos. “nezalezhnaya”. Y si inicialmente Occidente vio en Ucrania solo un "kamikaze", que debería haber sido empujado a la autodestrucción con el máximo de bajas y pérdidas para Rusia, ahora ven en el régimen de Kiev casi un verdadero adversario militar para Moscú, y por lo tanto son va a apoyar y suministrar un nivel absolutamente diferente al anterior.

*Ley de apoyo a la guerra*

No se puede decir que la Ley de Préstamo y Arriendo para la Defensa de la Democracia de Ucrania de 2022 o, si se quiere, la “Ley de Préstamo y Arriendo en Defensa de la Democracia Ucraniana”, aprobada por unanimidad por el Senado de los EE. régimen de los Ukronazis con armas que son absolutamente cardinales. Washington condujo los tableros, barcos y escalones con carga mortal hacia el "no inflable" condujo, conduce y conducirá. Sí, y no está solo. Así estalló el otro día en CNN el secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg:

Los aliados de la OTAN han apoyado a Ucrania durante muchos, muchos años. Tanto Estados Unidos como Reino Unido, Canadá y otros países llevan años entrenando militares ucranianos. Decenas de miles de ucranianos que ahora están al frente han sido entrenados por ellos durante varios años.
¡Eso es, eso es! Pero, ¿qué pasa con todas las garantías de que las actividades de la Alianza en Ucrania no dañaron en lo más mínimo la seguridad de Rusia y que la OTAN no avanzó en absoluto hacia el Este?

De hecho, la aceptación formal de Kiev en la Alianza, en torno a la cual se rompieron lanzas con tanta violencia y las pasiones hirvieron, sería simplemente un reconocimiento oficial de un hecho consumado. Stoltenberg dejó escapar que ahora en el territorio ucraniano la OTAN ya está llevando a cabo una confrontación armada con nuestro país con poder y fuerza. ¡Gracias por tu franqueza! Volvamos, sin embargo, a Lend-Lease. La importancia de esta decisión es en gran medida política .que militares. La clave para entenderla nos la da una manida, pero hoy adquiriendo una relevancia sin precedentes, cita de Harry Truman, en la época del 22 de junio de 1941, senador, y luego presidente de los Estados Unidos. Cuando la Alemania nazi atacó a la URSS, literalmente dijo lo siguiente:

Si vemos que Alemania está ganando, debería ayudarse a Rusia. Y si Rusia gana, entonces deberíamos ayudar a Alemania y dejar que maten a tantos como sea posible.
Y aquí hay otra cita para ustedes - ya del discurso del General Tod Walters, quien encabeza el Comando Europeo de EE.UU. en audiencias especiales que tuvieron lugar no hace mucho tiempo en el Comité de Servicios Armados del Senado. Un alto oficial militar dijo que "Estados Unidos ha sobreestimado las capacidades de Rusia y subestimado la capacidad de defensa de Ucrania debido a graves lagunas de inteligencia". Bueno, ¿dónde están las "brechas" en Walters, no nos interesa. Mucho más importante, Washington está empezando a creer en la capacidad de Kiev (al que inicialmente se le dieron unos días para resistir) si no para infligir una derrota militar a Rusia, al menos para arrastrarla a hostilidades prolongadas y sangrientas. Y si es así, entonces, quizás, valga la pena enviar algo mucho más serio que los Javelins allí. Después de todo, inicialmente los Estados Unidos, y todos sus otros aliados de la OTAN no pudieron hacerlo por su falta de voluntad para compartir cualquier equipo militar valioso con perdedores conocidos. Estos señores miden todo con dinero y clasifican sus propias acciones como costos, justificados o injustificados.

No es de extrañar que justo el día anterior, antes del inicio de la reunión de los Ministros de Relaciones Exteriores de los países miembros de la Alianza, el mismo Stoltenberg, por primera vez desde el 24 de febrero, anunció las próximas entregas a Kiev de "más defensa aérea". sistemas, armas antitanque, así como armas pesadas y muchos otros tipos de apoyo". Además, precisó al mismo tiempo que tales entregas continuarían "mientras sea necesario". ¿Para qué se necesita? Está claro que para derrotar a Rusia, o al menos causarle el máximo daño. Permítanme recordarles que en los primeros días del NWO, se escuchó una retórica completamente diferente desde Occidente (tanto desde Bruselas como desde Washington). Y todo porque no creían que las tropas rusas en este teatro de operaciones se retirarían, dejando los territorios ya despejados de los ukronazis. La realidad ha cambiado, la actitud de Occidente ante lo que está sucediendo también ha cambiado.

*venganza por 1945*

No volveré a tratar el análisis de la verdadera posición de los Estados Unidos y Gran Bretaña durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial y la verdadera esencia de su "ayuda" a la URSS. La unión de Moscú, Londres y Washington en ese momento fue puramente accidental, situacional y, como era de esperar, de corta duración. Y, en general, tomó forma únicamente porque el Tercer Reich, creado y alimentado principalmente por los peces gordos financieros e industriales anglosajones, que sus creadores vieron como una herramienta ideal para la destrucción de la Unión Soviética, se negó a seguir el plan trazado. por ello y comenzaron a desgarrarles la garganta y a todos los que los rodeaban. En París y Londres, vieron la Segunda Guerra Mundial de una manera completamente diferente: como una "gran cruzada contra el comunismo". Permítanme recordar a los que dudan: cuando Hitler destrozó a Checoslovaquia y la URSS intentó intervenir, Francia y Gran Bretaña lo amenazaron con la guerra, no la Alemania nazi. Sí, y durante la guerra de Finlandia estaban preparando una intervención contra nuestro país. Sin embargo, todo salió como salió y, por lo tanto, Gran Bretaña y los Estados Unidos se vieron obligados a unirse a nosotros en una coalición anti-Hitler únicamente por el bien de su propia supervivencia.

Toda su "asistencia" se llevó a cabo en el marco de la fórmula de Harry Truman, y el "segundo frente" perseguía el objetivo no tanto de derrotar a la Wehrmacht como de impedir la "extensión del comunismo en Europa". El resultado ideal para la camarilla anglosajona fueron los estados europeos completamente destruidos, incluida Alemania, y la Unión Soviética debilitada al máximo. Sin embargo, nuevamente no todo salió como queríamos: nuestro país salió del crisol de la Gran Guerra Patriótica y la Segunda Guerra Mundial como la potencia más poderosa, a pesar de todos los sacrificios colosales y la destrucción que sufrió. Esto quedó más que convincentemente probado por la derrota a la velocidad del rayo del Japón militarista llevada a cabo por el Ejército Rojo en 1945, con la que los estadounidenses, según admitieron ellos mismos, habrían estado jugando durante años.

Compensamos el retraso nuclear emergente muy rápidamente. El mundo occidental, habiendo cometido un error de cálculo cruel, tuvo que soportar y contar con la existencia no solo de la Unión Soviética, sino también de todo el campo socialista, librar una guerra fría y temblar de miedo al ver nuestros misiles balísticos. Sin duda, se tuvieron en cuenta todos los errores cometidos por los anglosajones con respecto al Tercer Reich. El nuevo estado nazi fue creado y nutrido con ellos en mente. Por desgracia, esta experiencia resultó ser mucho más exitosa: el régimen de Kiev no intentó "morder la mano del dador", no ayudó a luchar con los mismos polacos o húngaros. Estando 100% encarcelado por una guerra mortal con Rusia, el nuevo ukroreykh resultó ser extremadamente manejable y controlado por sus amos anglosajones. Sólo hoy, en los días del NWO,

Alguien, recuerdo, se permitió bromear sobre los pasos que dieron las autoridades rusas para reprimir tales acciones, su lucha desesperada contra los viles intentos de equiparar a la URSS y al Tercer Reich como los autores de la guerra, para poner un signo igual. entre las ideologías nazi y comunista. Ahora está claro por qué se hizo y se está haciendo todo esto. Desde los primeros días de una operación militar especial, cuyo objetivo principal debería ser la destrucción de la pesadilla nazi que ha revivido después de casi un siglo, se ha intentado colgar las etiquetas y acusaciones más atroces sobre Rusia, declarando que blanco es negro. y darle la vuelta a la esencia de lo que está pasando. No citaré las declaraciones de los propagandistas ucranianos y occidentales que buscan presentar a nuestro país como "fascistas del siglo XXI", ya son conocidos por todos.

Y si hoy, con este propósito, ha revivido el préstamo y el arrendamiento, dirigido no a nosotros, sino a nuestros enemigos, ¿por qué no abrir un "segundo frente" en el futuro? Cualquier manifestación de indecisión y debilidad permitida por Rusia puede hacer que esta peligrosa perspectiva sea bastante real. Y solo la derrota más aplastante y completa de la agrupación de fuerzas del régimen criminal de Kiev, concentrada en Donbass, y el posterior ataque rápido e inmediato en Occidente, a la Victoria, solo puede interrumpir su implementación.

En el caso de tal desarrollo de eventos, lo más probable es que los "estrategas" bastante cobardes de la Alianza del Atlántico Norte "cambien sus zapatos" una vez más, recordando de manera muy oportuna que es más costoso para ellos obtener involucrado con los rusos. Y la actividad en apoyo de los "aliados" que están sufriendo la derrota se reducirá drásticamente. Bajo cualquier otra opción, la intervención occidental (incluso militar) en los acontecimientos en Ucrania crecerá progresivamente: cada mes, cada semana y luego cada día. En cualquier caso, el límite de errores corregibles ya ha sido elegido en la primera etapa de la CBO, y los siguientes errores pueden volverse fatales.

Autor: Alexander Neukropny, Kiev


----------



## Abstenuto (8 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *La CNN escribe que Eslovaquia transferirá los sistemas de defensa aérea S-300 a Ucrania si recibe una compensación inmediata por estos sistemas.
> 
> Se supone que si el país proporciona a Ucrania sus sistemas de defensa aérea recibirá a cambio el sistema de misiles antiaéreos American Patriot.*



Hay algo que no entiendo sobre los S-300. Quitando los que Rusia ya ha destruido a Ucrania le deben unos pocos (quizá unas decenas incluso, ¿hay info algo más precisa?) sistemas S-300 operativos reparados. Entiendo que disponen de misiles anteriores a 1991, de rango no superior a 90km.

Por lo que entiendo que los ucranianos siguen siendo capaces de derribar aviones rusos en un rango importante. Por ello el dominio del espacio aéreo ucraniano no sería completo si no me equivoco

Por lo que veo los S-300 a ser transferidos desde Eslovaquia serían la versión S-300PMU más actuales que los ucranianos pero con misiles 5V55R que tienen el mismo rango (90 km). Por lo que, a no ser que algún país les provea de misiles más rápidos y con mayor alcance, no habrían ninguna mejora cualitativa respecto a lo que ya tiene

¿Es así?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (8 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No es que sea mejor o peor, es que no coincide la producción y en el mercado no se pisan. Bueno, con productos marroquiés y de otros lugares sí, pero ya sabemos como la UE "protege" los productos españoles frente a esos no comunitarios. Debe de ser para que no les acusen de proteccionismo facha...



Vuelvo a repetir la pregunta, quién es la UE para proteger nada? No debería ser lógico que lo que funcione de verdad sea lo que tenga éxito? si un productor marroquí ofrece algo mejor para un consumidor...no veo dónde está el problema...por ejemplo


----------



## CEMENTITOS (8 Abr 2022)

A la judiada anglosionista le está saliendo el plan redondo. Una carambola perfecta a 3 bndas.
- Se deshacen del último reducto nazi del planeta, donde están siendo literalmente arrasados.
- Implica a Rusia en la jugada, encantadísima de hacer el trabajo sucio
- Empantana y hunde a la UE en detrimento de los EEUU.

Carambola a 3 bandas. Jugada maestra.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Abr 2022)

El gobierno eslovaco envió el sistema de misiles antiaéreos S-300 a Ucrania.

Eslovaquia estaba armada con una sola división S-300PMU (tres lanzadores).

Anteriormente, a cambio, Eslovaquia recibió los sistemas de defensa aérea Patriot como parte de la creación de una tapadera para un nuevo grupo táctico de batallón de la OTAN.


----------



## Epicii (8 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Tambien mueren civiles en Ucrania de Covid-19, los ultimos datos oficiales hablaban de 600.000 muertos por la pandemia...



No entiendo que tiene que ver el covid con los asesinatos de civiles pero
los datos dicen que son *112.000 aprox. en Ucrania*


----------



## Teuro (8 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Hacen eso y va personalmente la Botin a tomar Moscú en un tanque, y a estos, a los acreedores no hay nuke que los pare.


----------



## .Kaikus (8 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> No entiendo que tiene que ver el covid con los asesinatos de civiles pero
> los datos dicen que son *112.000 aprox. en Ucrania*



Tiene que ver que los muertos que hay en las morgues no son todos de accidentes de trafico, muertes naturales o a causa de la guerra, es facil de entender.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (8 Abr 2022)

Vuelven a mentir, y van con esta....


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (8 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> El gobierno eslovaco envió el sistema de misiles antiaéreos S-300 a Ucrania.
> 
> Eslovaquia estaba armada con una sola división S-300PMU (tres lanzadores).
> 
> Anteriormente, a cambio, Eslovaquia recibió los sistemas de defensa aérea Patriot como parte de la creación de una tapadera para un nuevo grupo táctico de batallón de la OTAN.



Y los ingleses han enviado Harpoon (misiles antibuque) Eso ya son palabras mayores...


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## mazuste (8 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> A la judiada anglosionista le está saliendo el plan redondo. Una carambola perfecta a 3 bndas.
> - Se deshacen del último reducto nazi del planeta, donde están siendo literalmente arrasados.
> - Implica a Rusia en la jugada, encantadísima de hacer el trabajo sucio
> - Empantana y hunde a la UE en detrimento de los EEUU.
> ...



Me temo que la intención de las elites imperiales (EEUU/UK) están sembrando el nazismo
en Europa. El semillero ucraniano es la fuente que quieren extender por las tierras europeas...

Es bastante evidente que el programa de ucranización para Europa está dando resultados.


----------



## delhierro (8 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Hay algo que no entiendo sobre los S-300. Quitando los que Rusia ya ha destruido a Ucrania le deben unos pocos (quizá unas decenas incluso, ¿hay info algo más precisa?) sistemas S-300 operativos reparados. Entiendo que disponen de misiles anteriores a 1991, de rango no superior a 90km.
> 
> Por lo que entiendo que los ucranianos siguen siendo capaces de derribar aviones rusos en un rango importante. Por ello el dominio del espacio aéreo ucraniano no sería completo si no me equivoco
> 
> ...



NO, pero reponen lo que los rusos van destruyendo. Es uno de los problemas de una guerra larga de desgaste. Claro que si destruyes a mucho más ritmo al final llegas al mismo sitio pero tardas más.


----------



## delhierro (8 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El gobernador de Donetsk asegura que las fuerzas rusas han usado bombas de racimo en el ataque en Kramatorsk.*
> El gobernador de Donetsk asegura que las fuerzas rusas han usado bombas de racimo en el ataque en la estación de tren de Kramatorsk, informa Reuters.



Ese misil no es ruso, joder lo esta diciendo hasta la TV. Venga dejar de contar bulos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *La CNN escribe que Eslovaquia transferirá los sistemas de defensa aérea S-300 a Ucrania si recibe una compensación inmediata por estos sistemas.
> 
> Se supone que si el país proporciona a Ucrania sus sistemas de defensa aérea recibirá a cambio el sistema de misiles antiaéreos American Patriot.*



Ya han salido


----------



## Bishop (8 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Y lo peor es que muchos se lo toman casi a cachondeo. Se trata de dos grandes potencias... encima nucleares. No creo que les haga mucha gracia ser humilladas, no van a volver a casa con el rabo entre las piernas y asimilarlo.



Sí, pero mientras que Rusia es un participante de pleno en la guerra, USA no lo es. Al menos no lo es oficialmente. Se supone que sólo apoya con armamento y "asesoramiento". Otra cosa es lo que cualquiera medianamente despierto sabe. Que es que están metidos hasta las trancas, siendo los principales inductores de toda esta mierda. Lo único que les falta es meter divisiones de blindados, aviones y misiles propios sobre el terreno. Y porque está la salvaguarda de las nukes, que si no, eso ya se habría producido.

USA tendría, si acaso, algo más "fácil" venderlo que Rusia. Al estilo político español, claro. Todos han ganado y están contentísimos y felicísimos de conocerse. De nuevo, otra cosa es lo el resto de paises desafectos pudieran pensar entonces: efectivamente, el emperador está desnudo. Y las consecuencias de eso.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Ese misil no es ruso, joder lo esta diciendo hasta la TV. Venga dejar de contar bulos.



Es un misil Tocha Ukra.........pero claro queda feo.

Ya está analizado y todo.


----------



## mazuste (8 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> El gobierno eslovaco envió el sistema de misiles antiaéreos S-300 a Ucrania.
> 
> Eslovaquia estaba armada con una sola división S-300PMU (tres lanzadores).
> 
> Anteriormente, a cambio, Eslovaquia recibió los sistemas de defensa aérea Patriot como parte de la creación de una tapadera para un nuevo grupo táctico de batallón de la OTAN.



La chatarrería llega hasta centro de Ucrania, el oeste de Kramatorsk, 
que es donde cortaron los rusos la cadena ferroviaria destruyendo
el convoy de tanques checos- De ahí ya no pueden pasar...enteros.


----------



## BikeroII (8 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Ese misil no es ruso, joder lo esta diciendo hasta la TV. Venga dejar de contar bulos.



En el telediario de A3. "Matanza rusa de civiles, imágenes muy duras"...que asco de país por Dios..


----------



## delhierro (8 Abr 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> En el telediario de A3. "Matanza rusa de civiles, imágenes muy duras"...que asco de país por Dios..



Yo lo he oido en la 1 , y han dicho claramente que el único operador del misil es Ucrania. Son misiles sovieticos retirados del servicio hace tiempo en Rusia por obsoletos. Es acojonante que aun funcionen, los hacian a prueba del tiempo. No habia obsolescencia programada.

Me ha sorprendido que dijeran la verdad, es un toucha.

------
Si Putin no fuera tan tonto, destruiria un puente por cada lote de armas entrante, avisando y con fecha y hora.


----------



## ZARGON (8 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Me temo que la intención de las elites imperiales (EEUU/UK) están sembrando el nazismo
> en Europa. El semillero ucraniano es la fuente que quieren extender por las tierras europeas...
> 
> Es bastante evidente que el programa de ucranización para Europa está dando resultados.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Lo de Ucrania es el comienzo. Ya lo estan exportando al resto de Europa. Los refugiados son un verdadero ejercito.


----------



## Yomateix (8 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Vuelvo a repetir la pregunta, quién es la UE para proteger nada? No debería ser lógico que lo que funcione de verdad sea lo que tenga éxito? si un productor marroquí ofrece algo mejor para un consumidor...no veo dónde está el problema...por ejemplo



Pues no es complicado de entender. Que arroz sería más barato cultivar.

A) Cultivado por niños/esclavos o personas en general que tuviesen que vivir hacinadas y sin apenas comer porque sus sueldos son tan ridículos que no dan para más. Donde se cultiva sin medidas higiénicas y con productos a los que pueden echar pesticidas que a la larga puedan producir graves enfermedades....pero que son mucho más baratos.

B) Cultivado por personas con sueldos decentes y siguiendo extrictos controles sanitarios para evitar enfermedades sanitarias a quienes consumen esos productos.

Lógicamente la opción B no podría competir con la opción A (económicamente) cuando tu en el estante solo ves ese arroz o esas naranjas sin saber como se han cultivado. Y por eso la UE debería asegurarse de proteger sus productos y con estos a su población (trabajo para el que lo cultiva, seguridad para el que los consume)

La realidad es que no es así, los productos que se cultivan en Europa han de seguir determinadas normativas (fertilizantes y pesticidas aprobados más caros solo se puede cultivar lo que la UE te permite....por ejemplo puedes querer plantar trigo pero que la UE solo te de ayudas si plantas lo que ellos te ordenen) Sin embargo luego importan productos que no han de seguir esos controles y que por tanto cuestan más baratos de cultivar, haciendo que sea imposible competir. Si en lugar de proteger a tus ciudadanos les pones más trabas que a países de fuera de la UE......


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (8 Abr 2022)

Qué pasa exactamente con el anuncio del Corte Ingles? Veo que se está analizando o incluyéndose en dichos análisis. Llegué hasta lo de que era muy parecido a un anuncio de la OTAN o algo así...


----------



## amcxxl (8 Abr 2022)

valientes hijos de puta, despues de que las tropas rusas se retirasen han "limpiado" la zona de Bucha e Irpin de civiles que colaboraron o recibieron comida de las tropas rusas

una "limpieza" en las mejores tradiciones de la CIA, como en Chile, Paraguay, El Salvador, Guatemala, Indonesia, etc...


----------



## mazuste (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)

__





The true importance of the Bucha false flag: a change of narrative | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is





La verdadera importancia de la falsa bandera de Bucha: un cambio de narrativa


(Trad. Google)
06/04/2022

por Andrei (The Saker)


Entonces, como predijeron casi todos, la bandera falsa anunciada durante mucho tiempo ha sucedido. Sí, se ejecutó muy mal, realmente falló, pero de alguna manera, ¿esto lo hace aún MÁS efectivo? ¿Por qué? Condiciona al público de la Zona A a aceptar acríticamente cualquier cuento de hadas, sin importar cuán estúpido, ilógico o contrario al sentido común básico y la lógica básica. En cierto modo, *Bucha es realmente un MH-17 recargado*. Sí, parecen diferentes, pero en realidad están construidos exactamente según el mismo modelo. Es algo parecido a esto: 

Rusia estaba/está ganando mientras que la carne de cañón del Imperio del Odio y las Mentiras estaba/está siendo claramente derrotada.
Los líderes del Imperio del Odio y las Mentiras quieren hacer que Rusia pague un precio tan alto por atreverse a desafiar a los líderes del Imperio del Odio y las Mentiras, por lo que rápidamente se organizó y se propagó una atrocidad _urbi et orbi_ . Y funcionó. 
Para evitar cualquier investigación real, el Imperio del Odio y las Mentiras proclama INMEDIATAMENTE que "esos negros malvados de la nieve" lo hicieron y luego declara que es "evidente e indiscutiblemente conocido" y que cualquiera que haga preguntas es, por lo tanto, un " Agente de Putin”. Supongo que el enamoramiento de Occidente con la "diversidad", no importa cuán obscenamente grotesco, no se aplica a las ideas, opiniones o puntos de vista... 
Esos actos simples han demostrado que son extremadamente efectivos para convertir a la mayor parte de la Zona A en una turba de linchamiento rusofóbico.

Consulte esta lista de títulos de artículos que acabo de ver hace unos minutos en RT: (no es necesario que los lea, solo los enumero para "establecer el estado de ánimo", por así decirlo) 

La UE explica por qué sigue armando a Ucrania
Principales bancos rusos golpeados por sanciones
Estados Unidos revela más ayuda militar para Ucrania
Mayor probabilidad de conflicto entre grandes potencias - General Milley
Más miembros de la UE expulsan a diplomáticos rusos
Francia anuncia expulsión masiva de diplomáticos rusos
Finlandia revela cronograma de posible adhesión a la OTAN
Estados Unidos vende más aviones de combate en Europa
Esas son solo las tonterías ya habituales, pero ahora hay cosas aún más locas, échales un vistazo: 

Estados Unidos advierte sobre avance nuclear chino
La OTAN apuntará a China: Stoltenberg
Japón revela planes militares revisados
Australia da un paso importante en materia de misiles
El plan de Europa para prohibir el carbón ruso eleva los precios
Hungría corre el riesgo de perder miles de millones en fondos de la UE
Estados Unidos sanciona a la familia de Putin
 
Podría continuar con la lista, pero lo entiendes, *los líderes del Imperio del Odio y las Mentiras han abierto por completo la válvula del “Odio y las Mentiras” y parece que están “perdiendo la cabeza” seriamente .*

¿Recuerda cómo en los casos de Skripal y MH-17 los países de la UE se sumaron a las sanciones por “solidaridad”?

Yo personalmente llamaría a eso cobardía y sumisión, pero la “solidaridad” también funciona. Bueno, los Eurolemmings se han solidarizado en su propia tumba y ahora no hay forma de deshacer lo que se hicieron a sí mismos.

Desde el punto de vista ruso, es bastante sencillo: Rusia trató de alentar a los países de la UE a usar su propio juicio y actuar en su propio interés. Ahora está bastante claro que mientras lleguen al tío Shmuel de nariz marrón, los Eurolemmings están bastante contentos con su destino. *Rusia necesita tirar a la UE por su "retrete mental" y solo tratar con países soberanos que han conservado suficiente agencia para defender sus propios intereses* . En la UE eso significa Hungría y, en un grado mucho menor, Serbia (no la gente, por supuesto, sino el gobierno que sigue subordinado a los Eurolemmings).

La masacre de Bucha en sí se hundirá en el agujero de la memoria colectiva de la Zona A, ahí es donde han ido todas las falsas banderas anteriores del Imperio del Odio y las Mentiras. Una vez que una operación de demonización ha servido para su uso, puede ser olvidada.

Entonces, ¿cuáles son los propósitos de la bandera falsa de Bucha: 

*Cambiar la narrativa* de las (inexistentes) "victorias" ukronazis a "detener las atrocidades rusas"
*Ofuscar el DILUVIO de pruebas* (testigos y forenses) que muestran que fueron los ukronazis quienes cometieron atrocidades masivas en Mariupol. Recuerde: las víctimas ucranianas son sagradas, las víctimas rusas son simplemente irrelevantes. De hecho, *un ruso NO PUEDE ser una víctima a menos que sea anti-Putin* , entonces está bien.
Para *condicionar* (quiero decir que en el sentido psicológico) a los siervos televisivos del Imperio de las Mentiras y el Odio a odiar cualquier cosa rusa con un odio abrasador, explosivo. Declare que Putin es ahora el "Nuevo Hitler" (aunque Putin ha sido Hitler prácticamente desde el año 2000, es solo que ahora es MÁS Hitler que antes) y que Rusia es una especie de Mordor roto, pobre y, por lo demás, horrible.
Utilice este *pretexto para tratar de expulsar a Rusia y a los rusos* de tantos lugares y organizaciones del planeta como sea posible. Eso significa toda la Zona A con seguridad, pero también muchos lugares y organizaciones en la Zona B donde el gobernante _comprador_ marca el tono y no le importa un comino su propia gente y país.
Trate de *asustar a Putin* con el mismo destino que Gaddafi , Milosevic y Hussein, quienes fueron satanizados y luego asesinados. 
Si lo piensas, *creo que es justo decir que todos estos son signos claros de que el Imperio del Odio y las Mentiras ahora ha declarado la guerra total a Rusia*, justo antes de atacar abiertamente a las fuerzas rusas o a Rusia, por supuesto. De hecho, Rusia y el Imperio del Odio y las Mentiras han estado en guerra desde al menos 2013, y Rusia tuvo que hacer muchas concesiones al Imperio simplemente porque entre 2013 y 2021 Rusia no tuvo: 

Un ejército que podría enfrentarse a la OTAN y ganar. Ahora puede.
El tipo de sistemas avanzados de disuasión estratégica (nuclear y convencional) que tiene ahora.
Un eje sur estabilizado (Oriente Medio, Cáucaso, Asia Central) del que, de manera realista, no puede provenir ninguna amenaza.
Un caso legal para justificar la decisión de intervenir abiertamente en Ucrania
Una sociedad que no se derrumbaría bajo la tremenda presión de las PSYOPS de EE. UU.
Una sociedad en la que los 5° columnistas, los 6° columnistas y el integracionista atlántico han quedado prácticamente desacreditados.
Una economía que podría sobrevivir al tipo de guerra económica total desatada hoy
Un sistema de alianzas con el que Rusia podría contar (¿recuerdan la "multipolaridad" de Lukashenko y Nazarbayev de mediados de los años 20?)
Almacenes lo suficientemente grandes de armas avanzadas para una campaña larga
El apoyo real y total de China. 
Curiosamente, mientras que los idiotas de Occidente veían cada compromiso y retirada rusos como una señal de la debilidad rusa (incluidos los supuestos simpatizantes de Rusia, que actuaban como los típicos sextos columnistas), *ninguno de estos aspirantes a estrategas de salón tenía la inteligencia para ver eso con cada concesión Rusia PARECÍA ser más y más débil mientras que EN REALIDAD se estaba volviendo más y más fuerte* justo debajo de las narices colectivas del Imperio del Odio y la Mentira 

Ahora que todo lo que se ha ocultado o malentendido previamente se está volviendo claro para que todos lo vean, y en este contexto, *Bucha es la declaración de guerra TOTAL del Imperio de las Mentiras contra Rusia* .

Los líderes del Imperio del Odio y las Mentiras conocen el resultado real, no solo de Mariupol o el Donbass, sino de toda esta guerra cuyo alcance y propósito han cogido a Occidente totalmente por sorpresa (¡y a mí también!), y ahora están luchando por mantener una apariencia de control. Y, déjenme decirles, no lo están consiguiendo.y ahora están luchando por mantener una apariencia de control. Y, déjenme decirles, no lo están consiguiendo.

El Occidente colectivo ahora ha adoptado plenamente una estrategia inventada por primera vez por los israelíes: si no puedes ganar una guerra real, gana una imaginaria. Y así como el bombardeo de las FDI en algún puesto fronterizo entre Siria e Irak no tiene sentido militar ni diferencia alguna, es grandioso para la moral de los israelíes quienes, al igual que la gente en Occidente, sienten un fuerte sentido de superioridad racial sobre sus vecinos árabes por lo que * necesitan * "victorias" para impulsar sus propios egos y ocultar el hecho de que los vecinos de Israel han perdido cualquier temor que pudieran haber tenido en el pasado. Lo que tiene que seguir siendo el mayor secreto de todos ellos es que, en realidad, es Israel el que teme a sus vecinos (¡y debería!). De ahí toda la histeria israelí sobre el BDS, o el término “Apartheid”, y toda la basura sobre el antisemitismo: todos están diseñados para ocultar la verdad, trastorno de estrés pretraumático” *.*

Sin embargo, bombardear un puesto fronterizo ruso no es una opción para el Imperio del Odio y las Mentiras, eso sería demasiado peligroso. Entonces, en cambio, el Imperio obtiene "victorias" políticas, cosas como enviar armas viejas a Lvov, amenazar con llevar a Putin a la CPI o hacer ruido sobre las armas hipersónicas súper dooper que Estados Unidos está a punto de desarrollar y desplegar.

Tarde o temprano, los psicópatas delirantes e ignorantes que dirigen el Imperio del Odio y la Mentira se darán cuenta de que, lejos de doblegar a Rusia, cometieron un suicidio colectivo económico, político, social, moral, espiritual y, por supuesto, militar, y no les quedará *nada* más que intentar una provocación militar desesperada. Espero equivocarme, pero no veo cómo el Occidente unido podría desescalar del rincón en el que se ha metido.

Tanto los EE. UU. como la UE no están dirigidos por individuos, sino por una clase (en el sentido marxista de la palabra) que conceptualmente podemos llamar los "1% ers". El uno por ciento parece pequeño, pero en los EE. UU. el 1% es más de 3 MILLONES de personas, y en la UE esto es casi 4,5 MILLONES de personas. Agregue colonias como Japón, Australia, Taiwán y otras y podemos ver que es razonable suponer que hay alrededor de 10'000'000 de personas muy ricas y muy poderosas que quieren ver a Rusia muerta y desaparecida para siempre.

Estas personas NUNCA serán expulsadas del poder. Oh, claro, aquí y allá, por un tiempo, algunos perderán una elección y un extraño podría ser votado, pero para eso están las sanciones económicas: para castigar a las naciones que votan por el candidato "equivocado" (como acaba de hacer Hungría). ).

Considere esto: los líderes de Occidente siempre han preferido la guerra real a cualquier riesgo de guerra social (incapacidad, protestas, disturbios, escasez, etc.). Así que el " _espera, acabamos de disparar nuestras economías, enviemos más armas a Ucrania_ " es el único tipo de "lógica" que esta gente es capaz de hacer. Y solo para asegurarse de que los siervos que ven televisión "entiendan" "correctamente", harán una bandera falsa en la ONU (Powell), en su propio país (11 de septiembre) o fuera (Srebrenica, Gouta, etc.) .).

En otras palabras, todo va de acuerdo con el guión. No porque ese sea “el plan”, sino simplemente porque eso es lo que hace el Imperio del Odio y las Mentiras. Es lo ÚNICO que Empire sabe hacer muy bien: odiar y mentir.

No es solo Banderastán el que necesita ser desnazificado, es todo el Imperio del Odio y las Mentiras. Y no tengo ni idea de cómo desnazificar a 10 MILLONES de nazis de todo nuestro planeta sin una gran guerra.

*La bandera falsa en Bucha no es solo una declaración de guerra total contra Rusia, también es un llamado a la acción para esos 10 millones que dirigen la Zona A y buena parte de la Zona* *B*. El hecho de que haya sido estropeado realmente no hace ninguna diferencia. Si tienes cerebro, sabes quién lo hizo y por qué, y si no, sabes que fue Rusia, por orden personal de Putin, nada menos.

Y predije exactamente eso cuando escribí (muchas veces) que tan pronto como la narrativa de " _los ukies están pateando el trasero de los rusos_ " se vuelva insostenible, como ahora lo es, se cambiará por "atrocidades rusas".

A continuación, espero que los convoyes de armas de la OTAN estén camuflados como civiles y cuando los rusos comiencen a atacarlos, habrá aún MÁS gritos sobre "atrocidades". Para ser claros, NO creo que la OTAN esté enviando armas a Ucrania para marcar una diferencia militar, y creo que los líderes de la OTAN lo saben.

Mi temor es que la 3B+PU intente hacer que los rusos ataquen esos convoyes: si los rusos no lo hacen, los generales de salón occidentales retomarán sus gritos al cielo sobre “ _Rusia está dejando que la OTAN arme a los Ukie, Putin está a punto de venderse”. !!! _"Y si Rusia ataca estos convoyes de armas, se convertirán instantáneamente en" trenes de refugiados "y" zonas humanitarias seguras "o cualquier basura que se le ocurra a los PSYOPS anglosajones.

Maldito si lo haces y maldito si no lo haces. Lo que puede sonar como un dilema sin solución, pero eso simplemente no es cierto. Si vas a ser odiado en cualquier caso, entonces, por todos los medios, hazlo. Y esa parece ser la conclusión a la que ha llegado no solo el Kremlin (y sus soberanos euroasiáticos), sino también el público en general, cuyo índice de aprobación tanto para Putin como para la Operación Militar Especial (SMO) ha aumentado. Aún mejor, hay señales de que la sociedad rusa se está preparando para una "guerra larga", que seguramente durará meses, tal vez incluso hasta el próximo año.

Llevamos 41 días de este horror y el final no está a la vista, y recuerda que el verdadero objetivo de Rusia y China no es "solo" desarmar y desnazificar la Ucrania ocupada por los nazis, es cambiar por completo la arquitectura de la seguridad colectiva europea que, a su vez, es la piedra angular del Imperio de las Mentiras a nivel mundial. Lo más probable es que esto tome varios años, a menos que la crisis económica que se avecina sea mucho peor de lo que espero que sea (en mi total ignorancia de los temas económicos).

Conclusión:

El Imperio de las Mentiras ya entiende que perdió Banderastán, por lo que ejecutó la masacre de Bucha para cambiar la narrativa y desencadenar una guerra TOTAL de "Cancelar Rusia". Los nazis de la Segunda Guerra Mundial utilizaron el término “solución final” y eso es lo que señala la falsa bandera de Bucha: la decisión del tío Shmuel de lograr una “solución final” al “problema ruso”.

Esta es la forma en que Occidente indica que también está entrando ahora en su propia segunda fase de la guerra.

Señal recibida, alta y clara.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Abr 2022)

Esta sí va a ser una mujer con dos ovarios......(aviso salen fallecidos) +18

"Frontera. La muerte de las personas. Ucrania dispara artillería contra un convoy humanitario y edificios residenciales.

Y hablando de la nueva generación. Nastya tiene 18 años. Esta es su filmación. Corresponsal del canal local "Lugansk24". No se trata de discotecas y fiestas, se trata de la fachada y del presente.

La gente moría, sus compatriotas, justo ante sus ojos. Trabajando. No aparece en el encuadre, pero cuando cayó bajo el silbido de una mina, se cortó la palma de la mano. Atado y trabajando.

En la última incursión en Rubizhnoye, sacó a la gente, evacuó, una anciana murió en sus brazos.

Así crecen los niños de la guerra. Tenía solo 10 años cuando comenzaron los combates, que desde entonces nunca han cesado por completo.

A menudo nos acostumbramos al hecho de que todos los días funciona cerca. Consideramos ordinarios a aquellos a quienes vemos constantemente. Pero son precisamente esas personas comunes y corrientes las que ahora son nuestros Héroes.
Sé como Nastya


----------



## crocodile (8 Abr 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Pues esta mañana a primera hora varios medios "informaban" de que los rusos habian protagonizado "otra carniceria" en relacion de esa noticia.
> 
> Pensaba que lo habian corregido, pero no, se ve que los periodistas de El Pais tienen informacion de primerisima mano y ya saben de que polvorin ha salido el misil ese (tienen el numero de serie, la trayectoria y todo para afirmar que ha sido ruso) y que Putin apreto personalmente el boton (por que disfruta matando niños inocentes, como ya nos han informado convenientemente)
> 
> ...



La estrategia de los medios de manipulación CRIMINALES a las ordenes de USA/OTAN es provocar que los borregos pidan la intervención de la organización TERRORISTA OTAN en Ucrania


----------



## alnitak (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Liu Sivaya en acción:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mientes pero eso ya lo sabes



alnitak dijo:


>


----------



## Evangelion (8 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Los prorrusos están muy enfermitos y algunos solo se curaran con altas dosis de quetiapina, otros prorrusos están tan enfermitos que son se curaran con altas dosis de tipopental y cloruro potasico.


----------



## Impresionante (8 Abr 2022)

. El embajador francés es convocado a la Cancillería polaca luego que Macron tachara de "antisemita de extrema derecha" al primer ministro de ese país


----------



## clapham5 (8 Abr 2022)

RUSIA ESTA PERDIENDO LA GUERRA
Al parecer Occidente ha picado el anzuelo y se ha creido la estrategia rusa , inspirada en Sun Tzu , que dice que si eres fuerte aparenta ser debil
el problema ahora es que Occidente no cree lo que ve ( la superioridad militar rusa ) sino ve lo que cree ( la debilidad rusa )
La triste realidad es que Putin teme mas la victoria que la derrota . Sabe que si gana Rusia sera echada a patadas del mundo occidental
Es verdad que el " resto del mundo " es muy grande , pero no es lo mismo
Si el objetivo fuera la " desnazificacion " de Ucrania el 24 de Febrero Putin habria dado la orden de destruir el Palacio Mariyinsky , sede de la presidencia de Ucrania , el Palacio Klov , sede del Tribunal Supremo y la RADA Suprema de Ucrania , que no es un Palacio , sino un edificio feisimo de la epoca sovietica .
En apenas 5 minutos desde el Caspio , a las 5:05 am ( hora de Kiev ) dejas a Ucrania sin el poder ejecutivo , legislativo y judicial
En Madrid , Paris y Berlin serian las 4:05 am . Todos estarian durmiendo . En Washington serian las 22:05 pm
CNN , ABC , CBS , FOX interrumpirian las transmisiones para dar la BREAKING NEW del ataque ruso ...
Noticia de ultima hora , segun nos informan desde Kiev se ha producido una explosion en la sede de la presidencia ukra , un momento ...nos confirman que se trata de un ataque ruso ....La bolsa de Tokio cayendo con fuerza , un - 11 % ....
A las 7:01 am sale el presidente de Rusia por la television rusa en todas las cadenas , declarando un bloqueo naval , terrestre y aereo sobre Ucrania y declarando que Rusia ha decidido crear una zona " colchon " de 250 KMS entre Ucrania y Rusia
Convertiremos el territorio ucraniano al ESTE del Dnieper y el territorio ucraniano al SUR de la carretera E584 en una zona neutral
por lo procederemos a destruir la infraestructura militar en esta zona .
Y cuando Putin termine de hablar , se pone " конец " sobre fondo negro durante 15 interminables segundos
Y ya esta ...en 15 minutos + los 5 del Khinzal ( 20 minutos ) ya has ganado la Guerra porque Occidente sabria que Rusia no va de Farol
Luego saldria Peskov advirtiendo sobre las sanciones ....
La ultima frase de Putin seria algo asi ...Creemos que los paises balticos tambien deben ser desarmados , pero considerando que Occidente no nos ha sancionado pues oye ...no hay que ser exageraos , eso si ...como nos pongan sanciones nukeamos Riga
Y aqui el clapham se desperto


----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> La estrategia de los medios de manipulación CRIMINALES a las ordenes de USA/OTAN es provocar que los borregos pidan la intervención de la organización TERRORISTA OTAN en Ucrania



Pueden pedir lo que quieran. La OTAN les va a desilusionar. Para eso existen los proxies.


----------



## lapetus (8 Abr 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Lo de Ucrania es el comienzo. Ya lo estan exportando al resto de Europa. Los refugiados son un verdadero ejercito.



Los poderes no se casan con una u otra ideología más que por conveniencia. La narrativa Disney de que los buenos en la 2GM eran los americanos y los ingleses se viene abajo en ucrania donde se apoyan nazis. Pero no es novedad, ya se apoyaron dictaduras fascistas en Sudamérica sin ningún empacho.



crocodile dijo:


> La estrategia de los medios de manipulación CRIMINALES a las ordenes de USA/OTAN es provocar que los borregos pidan la intervención de la organización TERRORISTA OTAN en Ucrania



Ya se os ha dicho desde la Casa Blanca que no puede haber enfrentamiento directo entre potencias. Esa narrativa intervencionista se la puede creer el hombre mundano, intelectualmente incapaz, que ve el telediario de Antena 3. Los enfrentamientos serán a través de proxys. Obviamente habrá "asesores" y soldados de fortuna, pero los estados dirán que van por su cuenta.
La manipulación es para que no nos fijemos en la inflación atroz que saquea los ahorros, y para que no cuestionemos las armas ofensivas que se están enviando de tapadillo y el gasto adicional en defensa al que ahora nos obligan "los compromisos internacionales" en el contexto de una situación económica ruinosa.


----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)

El Gauleiter de Dnipropetrovsk, Boris-Veshatel, se queja de que incluso él está harto de que el ministerio de propaganda del Reich ucraniano le dé de comer estiércol con una pala.

"Dígame, ¿soy el único que empezó a hartarse de Arestovich, de su cinismo, de sus bromas tontas y de su narcisismo manifiesto? Somos una nación de héroes y de gente inteligente, no de consumidores de sádicas patrañas propagandísticas.

Ingenuo. Lo que antes era una nación de trabajadores y héroes, ahora es una nación de nazis y consumidores de mierda propagandística. Así que es comer lo que te dan o luchar contra ello.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40843


----------



## Eneko Aritza (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## crocodile (8 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _TODOS LOS HOMBRES QUE SALIERON DE UCRANIA DESPUÉS DEL 24 DE FEBRERO SERÁN DETENIDOS A SU REGRESO AL PAÍS. -SECRETARIO DEL CONSEJO DE SEGURIDAD Y DEFENSA OLEKSIY DANILOV _



Típico de un país ultra totalitario y genocida, país financiado y armado por USA/OTAN/UNION EUROYANKEE


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Abr 2022)

Las imagenes de chatarras ardiendo en el norte ya son historia, ahora la clave son en el este o sur, como este en Mariupol


----------



## crocodile (8 Abr 2022)

Coss_a_ma_la dijo:


> Esto es una noticia de hace días (4-abril, no de hoy) y afirmaba que Rusia volvía a usar estos misiles…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zona militar se limita a copiar los boletines de la organización CRIMINAL OTAN.


----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)

Los complejos costeros rusos Onyx atacaron las afueras del pueblo de Krasnoselka, en la región de Odessa.

Los misiles alcanzaron objetos en el territorio del Centro Regional de Reconocimiento Electrónico del Mando Operativo Sur (unidad militar A-3438), donde también se encontraban unidades del 7º Regimiento de Comunicaciones Independiente (unidad militar A-3783).

Cuatro militares de las AFU murieron y ocho resultaron heridos. Otras 18 personas están bajo los escombros.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40839


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Abr 2022)

ya ha enlazado @Lma0Zedong pruebas con videos de que los emplean también los rusos y los han desplegado.
Lo que está claro es que ese ataque estaba perfectamente pensado por el imperio pederasta para derle cancha despues a la unidad de desinformacion.

Es el mal.



Eneko Aritza dijo:


>


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Abr 2022)

Lo que hace este nombre no tiene precio, es final es duro a nivel psicológico no por fallecidos.

P.L.News

Me quedo con esta frase...." en esta ciudad los perros están gordos"


----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)

Según el corresponsal de guerra Pegov, en Mariupol se está llevando a cabo un barrido del propio puerto. A juzgar por la foto, la acción se desarrolla ya bastante cerca de las instalaciones portuarias.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40838

Urgente⚡ La 5ª Brigada del MNR casi ha despejado el puerto de Mariupol⚡​​En estos momentos se está llevando a cabo la limpieza de los grupos enemigos dispersos en la zona portuaria de Mariupol. Próximamente, más detalles exclusivos.​​t.me/wargonzo/6504​​​


----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)

Cada vez está más claro que, al negar su implicación abierta en el conflicto, el bloque del Atlántico Norte lleva mucho tiempo luchando del lado y a manos de Ucrania, contra Rusia - Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso

t.me/boris_rozhin/40836


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Lo que hace este nombre no tiene precio, es final es duro a nivel psicológico no por fallecidos.
> 
> P.L.News
> 
> Me quedo con esta frase...." en esta ciudad los perros están gordos"



Es un exmilitar yankee…está de vuelta de todo.


----------



## Abstenuto (8 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Lo que hace este nombre no tiene precio, es final es duro a nivel psicológico no por fallecidos.
> 
> P.L.News
> 
> Me quedo con esta frase...." en esta ciudad los perros están gordos"



Lo vi anteayer.

Vaya cojonacos más gordos tiene este tío. Sus reportajes valen su peso en oro.


----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)

*Una evaluación de las AFU y las unidades militares en el territorio de la actual Ucrania*

La agrupación Norte en la dirección de Luhansk incluía dos brigadas mecanizadas, una brigada de infantería motorizada, dos brigadas de asalto aéreo, apoyadas por la 26ª brigada de artillería. En la zona de responsabilidad de la agrupación también operaron unidades del 8º regimiento de las Fuerzas de Operaciones Especiales de Ucrania. Las unidades de la 40ª Brigada de Artillería y de la 17ª Brigada Acorazada fueron contratadas para reforzar las formaciones de armas combinadas y de asalto aéreo.
En total, antes del comienzo de las operaciones de combate activas, el OTG Norte podría incluir 17 grupos tácticos de batallón (BTGR), hasta 160 tanques, 320 piezas de artillería de campaña y 90 sistemas MLRS

La OTG Vostok, situada en la dirección Donetsk-Mariupol, incluía dos brigadas mecanizadas, una brigada de infantería motorizada, una brigada de marines y una brigada aerotransportada, con el apoyo de la 55ª Brigada de Artillería Independiente. En total, el OTG "Vostok" podría incluir 19 grupos tácticos de batallones, hasta 160 tanques, 250 cañones de artillería de campaña y 90 sistemas MLRS.
Las unidades directamente subordinadas del mando del EPL incluían la Brigada de Tanques Independiente (90 tanques, BTGR), la Brigada Aeromóvil (3 BTGR), la Brigada de Artillería Independiente - 72 piezas de artillería pesada, dos Brigadas de Artillería de Cohetes (REAB) - 72 Uragan, 54 Smerch MLRS, la Brigada de Misiles (REAB) - 12 lanzacohetes Tochka-U.

La agrupación total de tropas para la acción OOS el mando de la operación concentró 76 000 personas, incluyendo 39 BTGR, 320 tanques, más de 1000 vehículos ligeramente blindados, 642 piezas de artillería autopropulsadas y remolcadas, más de 300 sistemas MLRS, 42 cazas 45 bombarderos de ataque y de primera línea y 34 helicópteros de ataque.

El plan de acción de este grupo de tropas era infligir ataques masivos de artillería, MLRS y aviación, fuego directo de tanques sobre las unidades y formaciones defensoras del cuerpo de la LDNR y, tomando la ofensiva en direcciones seleccionadas, romper la zona táctica de defensa y bloquear los asentamientos de Luhansk, Bryanka, Gorlovka, Donetsk. Intensificar sus esfuerzos mediante el desembarco de grupos tácticos de desembarco y la introducción de formaciones y unidades acorazadas en la batalla para completar la derrota de las fuerzas defensoras de la LDNR y en el quinto o séptimo día alcanzar la frontera estatal con la Federación Rusa en las zonas operativas de Kamensk-Shakhtinsk, Shakhtinsk y Taganrog, bloquear las carreteras y, demostrando su disposición para acciones decisivas, impedir cualquier ayuda de la Federación Rusa a lo largo de la frontera estatal, posiblemente en una batalla fronteriza derrotar a las unidades avanzadas de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas e impedir su avance en el territorio ucraniano. Con estas acciones, la parte ucraniana podría crear condiciones favorables para el inicio de las negociaciones de adhesión a la OTAN y a la Unión Europea y, al amparo de ellas, disuadir a Rusia de entrar en guerra.

Puede leer el artículo completo de Klynov en el siguiente enlace
Оценка ВСУ и ВПО на территории современной Украины

t.me/boris_rozhin/40835


----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)

El exasesor de Trump, Stephen Bannon, en una entrevista con la televisión italiana:

"Italia 'no debe ayudar a Zelensky'. Cualquiera que se levante en el parlamento para aplaudirlo no debería ser reelegido: eso va tanto para el Congreso estadounidense como para ustedes, los italianos."

"Esta guerra nunca debió ocurrir, los ucranianos fueron utilizados como carne de cañón".

"Estamos jugando con fuego, arriesgándonos a una metástasis del conflicto regional. Nos dirigimos hacia una crisis financiera mundial que conducirá a un conflicto mundial. Esto está más claro que el agua".

"Creo que la OTAN no debería involucrarse, y mucho menos Estados Unidos".

♂"Mujeres, niños, soldados: toda esta gente morirá y las ciudades ucranianas se convertirán en Dresde, ¿y para qué? Hablarán de devolver las regiones del este a Rusia, formalizarán la posición de Ucrania de no poder entrar en la OTAN, dirán que forma parte de la Unión Europea, pero no como miembro permanente".

Ucrania se convertirá en una zona tampón con Turquía e India como garantes, pero ¿realmente necesitamos seis meses de destrucción y muerte para llegar a ese punto?" #geopolítica

t.me/boris_rozhin/40834


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Abr 2022)

Los pequeños cachorros.....no hay nazis en ucraina


----------



## .Kaikus (8 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Ese misil no es ruso, joder lo esta diciendo hasta la TV. Venga dejar de contar bulos.



Parece que se aburren en el hilo del pepero Txusky...


----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)

Sberbank ha prohibido las transferencias de divisas al extranjero. En rublos puedes.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40833


----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)

Según Rosstat, los datos preliminares del censo muestran que en la Federación Rusa viven 147.000.000 de personas. Los datos completos del censo estarán disponibles en mayo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40831


----------



## crocodile (8 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Yo lo he oido en la 1 , y han dicho claramente que el único operador del misil es Ucrania. Son misiles sovieticos retirados del servicio hace tiempo en Rusia por obsoletos. Es acojonante que aun funcionen, los hacian a prueba del tiempo. No habia obsolescencia programada.
> 
> Me ha sorprendido que dijeran la verdad, es un toucha.
> 
> ...



Es desesperante la blandura de Putiniano con los genocidas ukros y sus amos satánicos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Abr 2022)

Sigo sin ver nazis en ucraina


----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)

*Una vez más sobre las sanciones*

Últimamente se ha hablado mucho de las sanciones. Y normalmente de forma emocional. Los países enemigos siguen imponiéndolas contra Rusia. Así que me gustaría recordarles algunos de los puntos principales de la epopeya de las sanciones.

1. Las sanciones son medidas coercitivas adoptadas por el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU sobre la base del artículo 41 de la Carta de la ONU contra el Estado infractor. Me gustaría subrayar específicamente: no hay otra forma de adoptarlos. Todo lo demás son represalias, que no están reconocidas internacionalmente y no son sanciones en el sentido del derecho internacional. En consecuencia, todo lo que se ha hecho contra Rusia casi mil veces en los últimos tiempos es una violación directa de los derechos de la Federación Rusa como Estado soberano por parte de países individuales o de sus alianzas. Así pues, Rusia está ahora sometida a sanciones ilegítimas por parte de varios países.

2. Las sanciones ilegales siempre provocan la degradación del sistema de derecho internacional. La amplitud, el alcance y el grado de cinismo sin precedentes de las medidas ilegales actuales provocarán un mayor colapso de todas las instituciones internacionales, incluida sobre todo la ONU, y un desprecio total por el derecho internacional. Ayer, en particular, esto ocurrió con el Consejo de Derechos Humanos de la ONU. Ha perdido su legitimidad para Rusia. Las relaciones diplomáticas también se paralizarán por completo, su nivel con una serie de estados se rebajará o se cortará por completo.

3) Las sanciones ilegales pueden calificarse, en determinadas circunstancias, como un acto de agresión internacional por parte de Estados individuales o de sus alianzas. En primer lugar, cuando su aplicación está dirigida a socavar su independencia económica y, por tanto, la soberanía del Estado, y amenaza la propia existencia del Estado. En esencia, como dicen nuestros oponentes, es una declaración de guerra económica. Dada la totalidad de las circunstancias jurídicas y políticas, podemos concluir que las sanciones en la situación actual pueden calificarse como un acto de agresión contra la Federación Rusa, como una forma de guerra híbrida. En este caso, el Estado que ha sido objeto de la agresión, es decir, Rusia, tiene derecho a la defensa individual y colectiva en el marco de la legislación nacional y del derecho internacional. No debe haber ninguna duda de que Rusia ejercerá este derecho en las formas y dentro de los límites que considere oportunos.

4. Las sanciones ilegítimas contra Rusia están diseñadas para debilitar radicalmente a nuestro Estado y disgustar a sus autoridades con el fin de derrocarlas. El presidente estadounidense ha sido tajante al respecto, aunque sus ayudantes han tratado de desmentir la declaración de su líder invocando esencialmente su incapacidad. El efecto de estas presiones suele ser el contrario: se produce una consolidación de la sociedad civil en torno a las autoridades y un fortalecimiento del régimen político existente. Hay otro efecto. Paralelamente, debido a los problemas económicos y de otro tipo derivados de las sanciones ilegales, se producirá una concentración de emociones negativas en la población hacia los Estados que han impuesto las sanciones, personalizándolos como enemigos de Rusia.

5. Las sanciones ilegales, como todo en este mundo, son temporales y un día llegarán a su fin. El resultado será un orden internacional destrozado y unas consecuencias extremadamente nefastas para la economía mundial y la vida de los países. Al mismo tiempo, la atención de los votantes de varios estados se desviará hacia un objeto inadecuado al culpar a Rusia de sus propios problemas económicos. E incluso el levantamiento de las sanciones ilegales irá acompañado de una retórica de bravuconería sobre su alto impacto. Aunque para entonces estará claro para todos que su eficacia es una absoluta mentira. Así son las leyes del género.

Una última cosa. Para Rusia, sólo una cosa es crucial en toda esta historia de las sanciones. Hay que hacer todo lo posible para que las sanciones ilegales ayuden a nuestro país a resolver sus problemas productivos y tecnológicos más importantes. Esto es muy difícil, pero es posible. Y esta es nuestra tarea común.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40845


----------



## amcxxl (8 Abr 2022)

URGENTE⚡*La 5ta brigada del NM DPR casi despejó el puerto de Mariupo*l⚡ 
En este momento, hay una limpieza de grupos enemigos dispares en el territorio del puerto de Mariupol. 
Próximamente detalles y detalles exclusivos
 

Cuanto más ganemos, más sangrientas serán las provocaciones. 
*Escriben que la central nuclear de Rivne fue minada*, todo está listo para las armas químicas. ganado jojol para ser sacrificado por sus autoridades 


Interpretación de ukry en la región de #Khartsyzsk/#Ilovaysk #Zugres en dos semanas se dispararon 7 piezas #TochkaU. 
Si no fuera por la #defensa aérea, tendríamos muchas infraestructuras muertas y destruidas. 
Se dieron cuenta de que la #defensa aérea no puede ser penetrada 
Decidieron joder en la continuación de #Buchi en la ciudad que pronto dejarán, en #Kramatorsk


----------



## CEMENTITOS (8 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Me temo que la intención de las elites imperiales (EEUU/UK) están sembrando el nazismo
> en Europa. El semillero ucraniano es la fuente que quieren extender por las tierras europeas...
> 
> Es bastante evidente que el programa de ucranización para Europa está dando resultados.



¿Que interés pueden tener en eso?
Mas bien me parece que están pasando a los últimos cuatro tatuados (o cuatromil, siguen siendo pocos) por la picadora de carne.
El propio Zelensky alardea de sus orígenes judíos mientras envía al matadero a la juventud del país que dice representar.
Es todo muy raro.


----------



## crocodile (8 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> valientes hijos de puta, despues de que las tropas rusas se retirasen han "limpiado" la zona de Bucha e Irpin de civiles que colaboraron o recibieron comida de las tropas rusas
> 
> una "limpieza" en las mejores tradiciones de la CIA, como en Chile, Paraguay, El Salvador, Guatemala, Indonesia, etc...



Pues imaginate que van hacer todos los prorusos de Ucrania, sacarán banderas de la OTAN si hace falta porque después de ver cómo Rusia ha dejado tirados a esa gente en Bucha y zona no querrán ser exterminados por los ukronazis.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> ¿Que interés pueden tener en eso?
> Mas bien me parece que están pasando a los últimos cuatro tatuados (o cuatromil, siguen siendo pocos) por la picadora de carne.
> El propio Zelensky alardea de sus orígenes judíos mientras envía al matadero a la juventud del país que dice representar.
> Es todo muy raro.



Y el gas ruso sigue fluyendo por Ucrania…raro, raro, raro…


----------



## .Kaikus (8 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> La estrategia de los medios de manipulación CRIMINALES a las ordenes de USA/OTAN es provocar que los borregos pidan la intervención de la organización TERRORISTA OTAN en Ucrania



Los otanicos ya estan dejando caer que vamos hacia una guerra...


----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)

Un helicóptero sobrevoló Azovstal, y donde las formaciones ucranianas siguen asentadas, se encontraron de repente los camiones de ayuda anteriormente desaparecidos

t.me/anna_news/27635

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Abr 2022)

El viceprimer ministro Yu. Borisov, en una reunión con V. V. Putin, anunció un nuevo programa de armas, que comenzará en 2023. Su característica principal es una gran cantidad de nuevos tipos de armas. Serán sistemas con inteligencia artificial, sistemas robóticos, armas cinéticas y sistemas de energía dirigida. 

odos los tipos enumerados hoy se clasifican como armas no tradicionales. En consecuencia, los enfoques del desarrollo también difieren. Es necesario buscar nuevas soluciones y utilizar tecnologías no estándar . Actualmente, no existe una unidad estructural específica responsable de esta área.

Los desarrolladores creen que las armas que funcionan con nuevos principios físicos se convertirán en uno de los elementos más importantes de protección contra armas de varios tipos en una década. Los medios de guerra electrónica se dan como ejemplo. Hace un par de décadas, esta era una dirección incomprensible para muchos. Y hoy, las tropas de EW realizan una serie de tareas importantes y están armadas con varios complejos, que no tienen análogos en el mundo.







_Despliegue del complejo "Peresvet"_

A pesar de la baja prevalencia de los sistemas de armas no tradicionales, el complejo láser Peresvet, que se dio a conocer en 2018, ya está en servicio de combate. Las especificaciones aún no se han hecho públicas. Se sabe que el sistema se utiliza para defensa antimisiles y aérea. El primer uso de combate fue en 2020 en Siria. "Peresvet" ha demostrado su eficacia tanto contra aviones tradicionales como contra drones.

Una serie de desarrollos están actualmente en marcha. Entonces, JSC "Concern Radioelectronic Technologies" creó el sistema "Alabuga". Además, no se trata de un arma específica, sino de una serie de estudios en el campo de la radioelectrónica. Como dijo uno de los desarrolladores, un emisor electromagnético puede colocarse en un cohete y dispararse en un punto específico. En un radio de 3,5 a 4 kilómetros, los sistemas de control, guía y comunicación están desactivados.







_"Peresvet" es un sistema complejo y de grandes dimensiones movido por un camión tractor_

Los sistemas de radar modernos son susceptibles a los flujos electromagnéticos de alta densidad. Debido a esto, los semiconductores sufren y los equipos complejos se vuelven inutilizables, mientras que no se causan daños al personal enemigo.

Dentro de 3-4 años, se presentarán varios sistemas de armas no convencionales. Estos serán complejos tanto ofensivos como defensivos.


----------



## Mabuse (8 Abr 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Los titanes de Maripoul
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1017236



Inquietante.


----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)

Más fotos de Izyum y Topolske. Un tanque ucraniano trofeo se dio cuenta de su error y se pasó al lado del bien.

t.me/anna_news/27626


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (8 Abr 2022)

Situación en el frente Jerson-Nikolaev.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (8 Abr 2022)

En esa guerra de Proxies limítrofes con la UE la siguiente sin duda es:
MARRUECOS - ARGELIA
Lo cual resulta un desafío muy interesante, habida cuenta de los enormes intereses que tiene EEUU en favorecer a Marruecos, y Francia a Argel, la cual es evidentemente aliado de Rusia.
Si realmente los EEUU lo intentan una vez terminada la guerra en Ucrania, quizá se encuentren con una sorpresa.
Francia está literalmente tomada por argelinos, no se puede permitir no actuar y no ponerse del lado de su excolonia.
Si los EEUU cometen ese error de cálculo (usar la guerra proxie Marruecos-Argel) quizá pueda ser el inicio del fin del yugo al que tienen sometido al continente europeo, el cual recordemos, perdió la 2GM y por eso está como está.


----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)

MARIUPOL. ¿CÓMO SACAR A LOS NAZIS DE SUS SÓTANOS?

Sería mejor que se rindieran. Hay pocos métodos, y todos ellos desagradables. El mar está cerca, hay mucha agua. Húndalos, es más o menos humano. No inmediatamente, dales la oportunidad de salir nadando.

Los otros métodos no quiero ni describirlos, son picantes y ahumados. Eso lo tienen que decidir los químicos militares. Pero Dios no quiera que asaltemos el sótano.

La ciudad espera ser liberada.

t.me/PatrickLancaterNewsToday/1790

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## amcxxl (8 Abr 2022)

*Evaluación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y VPO en el territorio de la Ucrania moderna*





La foto del título muestra uno de los lugares de enterramiento de soldados no identificados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania muertos en el territorio de la República Popular de Donetsk.

*Evaluación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y VPO en el territorio de la Ucrania moderna*

El enemigo, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (AFU), después de haber sufrido la derrota de los grupos de ataque en las regiones orientales de Ucrania en 2014-2015, bajo el pretexto de las negociaciones de paz, pasó a la defensa activa. En años anteriores, Kiev, con el apoyo financiero, militar y político de Estados Unidos y otros aliados occidentales, comenzó a modernizar sus fuerzas armadas. Se pusieron en servicio modelos nuevos y profundamente modernizados de armas blindadas y sistemas de artillería, se mejoraron los misiles domésticos de los sistemas antibuque y antiaéreo, se restauraron y repararon docenas de aviones de combate y se capacitaron especialistas. Se ha trabajado mucho en los enfoques de personal para la selección del personal de mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Se ha convertido en una práctica generalizada entrenar en escuelas militares y academias militares al personal militar de los participantes en la operación antiterrorista (ATO) en el Donbass de creencias extremistas y radicales de la persuasión nazi y nacionalista. Este personal, después de graduarse de las universidades militares, fue enviado a las tropas y fue de gran importancia en la educación de los jóvenes reclutas en el contexto moral y psicológico necesario de devoción a los ideales del régimen moderno de Ucrania bajo control externo. Las direcciones principales de la construcción y el desarrollo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en los últimos años se han asociado con los objetivos políticos de devolver Crimea, derrotar al cuerpo rebelde de Donbass y restaurar la integridad de Ucrania por medios militares. después de graduarse de las universidades militares, fueron enviados a las tropas y fueron de gran importancia en la educación de los jóvenes reclutas en el contexto moral y psicológico necesario de devoción a los ideales del régimen moderno de Ucrania bajo control externo. Las direcciones principales de la construcción y el desarrollo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en los últimos años se han asociado con los objetivos políticos de devolver Crimea, derrotar al cuerpo rebelde de Donbass y restaurar la integridad de Ucrania por medios militares. después de graduarse de las universidades militares, fueron enviados a las tropas y fueron de gran importancia en la educación de los jóvenes reclutas en el contexto moral y psicológico necesario de devoción a los ideales del régimen moderno de Ucrania bajo control externo. Las direcciones principales de la construcción y el desarrollo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en los últimos años se han asociado con los objetivos políticos de devolver Crimea, derrotar al cuerpo rebelde de Donbass y restaurar la integridad de Ucrania por medios militares.

De 2016 a 2021, en las direcciones de Donetsk y Lugansk, el enemigo creó un grupo unido universal de tropas, apoyado por artillería y aviones, capaz de realizar operaciones militares ofensivas, defensivas e híbridas efectivas. El 30 de abril de 2018, la Operación Antiterrorista (ATO) comenzó a tener un nuevo nombre: la Operación de Fuerzas Conjuntas (JFO). La JFO, de hecho, con la introducción de la ley marcial o el estado de emergencia, tomó el control de la SBU, que conducía formalmente la ATO, al Cuartel General Operativo Conjunto de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, de acuerdo con su misión operativa, creada bajo el liderazgo de especialistas de la OTAN en el modelo y semejanza de la Formación Operativa Conjunta (OOF) y que tiene como objetivo principal: un solo mando y control de todos los diferentes tipos de fuerzas en la OOS.

A finales de 2021, bajo el mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, un grupo de 120.000 soldados se concentró en la parte izquierda de Ucrania, incluidos: personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, el Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania (SBU ) y los guardias fronterizos, la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania (NGU) y la policía; así como hasta 500 tanques, más de 1.500 vehículos blindados ligeros, unos 2.000 montajes y morteros de artillería autopropulsados y remolcados, 550 sistemas MLRS, 42 cazas, 45 aviones de ataque y bombarderos de primera línea, y 34 helicópteros de ataque. Al mismo tiempo, la mayoría de ellos se centraron en las direcciones de los próximos ataques durante la ofensiva contra la LDNR.
Y directamente en la zona JFO, para pasar a la ofensiva, se suponía que el comando ucraniano tenía en su composición dos grupos tácticos operativos de choque (OTG) de las tropas: OTG "Norte", OTG "Vostok" y unidades de subordinación directa.

OTG "Norte" ubicado en la dirección de Lugansk incluía dos brigadas mecanizadas, una brigada de infantería motorizada, dos brigadas de asalto aéreo, con el apoyo de la brigada de artillería 26. Unidades del 8º Regimiento de las Fuerzas de Operaciones Especiales de Ucrania también operaron en el área de responsabilidad del grupo. Se trajeron unidades de la Brigada de Artillería 40 y la Brigada Blindada 17 para reforzar las formaciones de armas combinadas y asalto aéreo.
En total, el Sever OTG en su composición antes del inicio de las hostilidades activas podría tener grupos tácticos de batallón (BTGR) - 17, tanques hasta 160, cañones de artillería de campaña - 320, instalaciones MLRS - 90

Vostok OTG ubicado en la dirección Donetsk-Mariupol integrado en dos brigadas mecanizadas, una brigada de infantería motorizada, una brigada de infantería de marina y una brigada aerotransportada, apoyadas por 55 brigadas de artillería independientes. En total, Vostok OTG podría incluir 19 grupos tácticos de batallón, hasta 160 tanques, 250 cañones de artillería de campaña y 90 instalaciones MLRS.
Partes de la subordinación directa del comando JFO incluyeron una brigada de tanques separada (90 tanques, BTGR), una brigada de aeromóviles (3 BTGR), una brigada de artillería separada - 72 cañones de alta potencia, dos brigadas de artillería de cohetes (REABR) - 72 Uragan MLRS, 54 Smerch MLRS ”, brigada de misiles (RBR) OTR 12 lanzadores Tochka-U.

En total, en la agrupación de tropas para la acción en el JFO, el comando de la operación concentró a 76.000 personas, incluidos 39 vehículos blindados de transporte de tropas, 320 tanques, más de 1.000 vehículos blindados ligeros, 642 montajes de artillería autopropulsados y remolcados, más de 300 MLRS sistemas, 42 cazas, 45 aviones de ataque y bombarderos de primera línea, así como 34 helicópteros de ataque.

El plan de acción de esta agrupación de fuerzas era infligir ataques masivos de artillería, MLRS y aviación, disparar directamente desde tanques, infligir daños por fuego a las unidades defensoras y formaciones del cuerpo LPNR e ir a la ofensiva en áreas seleccionadas con equipos mecanizados y Brigadas de infantería motorizada para atravesar la zona de defensa táctica y bloquear los asentamientos de LUGANSK, BRyanKA, GORLOVKA, DONETSK. Aumentar aún más los esfuerzos al aterrizar fuerzas de asalto táctico y traer formaciones y unidades blindadas a la batalla, completar la derrota de las tropas defensoras del LDNR y en el quinto, séptimo día llegar a la frontera estatal con la Federación Rusa en Kamensk-Shakhtinsky, Shakhtinsky y Direcciones operativas de Taganrog, bloquear carreteras y demostrar disposición para acciones preventivas decisivas a lo largo de la frontera estatal para evitar la provisión de cualquier asistencia de la Federación Rusa, es posible en una batalla fronteriza derrotar a los destacamentos avanzados de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y detener su avance hacia el territorio ucraniano. Con estas acciones, la parte ucraniana podría crear condiciones favorables para el inicio de negociaciones sobre el ingreso en la OTAN y la Unión Europea y, bajo su cobertura, evitar que Rusia entre en guerra.

La agrupación principal de la OTG "Norte" se estaba preparando para desarrollar una ofensiva en la dirección de Norte a Sur a lo largo de la frontera estatal con la Federación Rusa, la tarea principal de aislar el teatro de operaciones, bloquear Lugansk y otros asentamientos de la LPR. Tener una superioridad numérica BTGR 1:1; tanques 1:5; herramientas PA 1:9; MLRS 1:5.
Otro grupo de Vostok OTG ubicado en la dirección Donetsk-Mariupol se estaba preparando para dar el golpe principal al norte y al sur de Donetsk en dirección a Gorlovka, Anthracite, Novoshakhtinsk en lo profundo de la frontera estatal con la Federación Rusa, con la tarea principal de diseccionar los grupos defensivos de LPR y DPR, rodeando (bloqueando) DONETSK y bloqueando aún más la carretera E-50 para aislar el teatro de operaciones e impedir la asistencia militar y de otro tipo de la Federación Rusa. Tener una superioridad numérica de BTGR 1: 1.5; tanques 1:1; pistolas PA 1:1; MLRS 1:1.5.

Por lo tanto, teniendo en cuenta las partes de la subordinación directa del comando JFO, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tenían una superioridad absoluta en tanques 1: 2, armas 1: 3, MLRS 1: 3, aviones de ataque y OTR absoluto, lo que lo hizo posible alcanzar la superioridad operativa y lograr los objetivos establecidos en el tiempo establecido. Al mismo tiempo, se creó una agrupación de tropas más fuerte contra la LPR, lo que contribuyó al desarrollo de una ofensiva con las tareas de cubrir los flancos y crear una amenaza de cerco completo, lo que a su vez contribuyó a aumentar el ritmo de ataque. la ofensiva Otros puntos fuertes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania incluyen:
- información directa y apoyo de reconocimiento de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania utilizando medios técnicos y de reconocimiento aéreos y espaciales de la OTAN;
- provisión de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con equipos de reconocimiento y comunicaciones, armas antitanques y MANPADS del estándar de la OTAN;
- alto entrenamiento de unidades de artillería, saturación de formaciones de batalla con artillería, MLRS y armas antitanque;
- alto entrenamiento y experiencia de combate de soldados y comandantes, moral, devoción de muchos militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a creencias nacionalistas criminales e ideales nazis.

Las debilidades incluyen una flota débil, entrenamiento insuficiente de unidades de aviación y defensa aérea militar, la incorporación de unidades y subunidades de armas combinadas a posiciones preparadas, baja maniobrabilidad de las tropas, la escasez actual de mano de obra y equipo, la imposibilidad de reponer las pérdidas en equipo, baja preparación de los reservistas, su falta de motivación. Y con el comienzo y durante la conducción de las hostilidades, se revelaron deficiencias en el mando y control, los débiles indicadores de maniobrabilidad afectaron la negativa a realizar contraataques y los contraataques acordados en el tiempo y el lugar, así como la oportuna respuesta a las tropas rusas que avanzaban en todas direcciones. Durante las primeras dos semanas, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se desgarraron al tapar las brechas en la defensa y no pudieron
demostrar resistencia organizada fuera de las áreas pobladas. Esto contribuyó a la transición a una nueva táctica de defensa basada en asentamientos y cobertura por parte de la población local, lo que demuestra las debilidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Al mismo tiempo, la agrupación más numerosa y preparada para el combate en la zona JFO, unida por el cuerpo LDNR en las direcciones operativas de Donetsk y Lugansk, no pudo asignar las fuerzas necesarias para apoyar a sus tropas en otras direcciones, lo que obligó a las fuerzas armadas del país. -liderazgo político para recurrir a una forma informal de movilizar a la población a través de la distribución gratuita de armas y la formación de destacamentos de autodefensa de las ciudades, los llamados destacamentos de defensa territorial, que muchas veces se convertían en bandas armadas incontrolables que no obedecían a nadie ya menudo abrió fuego amigo contra las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Tras la retirada de las tropas rusas de los territorios del norte de Ucrania, de parte de las fuerzas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania implicadas en la defensa de Kyiv y CHERNIGOV, se creó una reserva operativa con fuerzas de hasta dos brigadas de infantería, que se reagruparon para la dirección Dnieper, donde fue parcialmente destruido el 06.04.22 en la estación. LOZOVAYA. Otras partes de la reserva operativa, incluso antes de la brigada, se formaron en parte a partir de mercenarios y voluntarios extranjeros en la parte occidental de Ucrania, pero también fueron destruidas durante el reagrupamiento el 07.04.22 en la estación Novograd-Volynsky. Por lo tanto, el Comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no logró reunir una reserva significativa para evitar el cerco de sus fuerzas en el Donbass a pedido de hasta 15,000 personas. Para preparar y llevar a cabo una batalla general, el liderazgo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania continúa concentrando los restos de las unidades listas para el combate cerca de PAVLOGRAD, así como restaurar la capacidad de combate de sus fuerzas armadas a través de la tercera ola de movilización, lo que le permitirá suplir parcialmente el actual déficit y conformar hasta dos o tres brigadas de infantería, que luego podrán ser utilizadas para mantener asentamientos a lo largo del margen occidental del río. Dniéper.

Por lo tanto, se puede suponer que, habiendo sufrido una derrota en todas las direcciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, cambiaron a la táctica de mantener asentamientos en las direcciones de acción de las tropas rusas. La pasividad de la defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se explica por las altas pérdidas de sus fuerzas móviles por las acciones de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas y la disminución de las reservas de combustible. 
El número de la principal agrupación defensiva de tropas en la zona JFO se redujo en un 20-30% debido a la destrucción del área fortificada de Mariupol de hasta 14-15000 personas. según datos oficiales de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa (6-8,000 personas, según estimaciones de expertos), así como pérdidas significativas de mano de obra y equipo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en las direcciones de GULAI POLIE, IZYUM, AVDEEVKA. 

A partir de hoy, 08 de abril de 22, la agrupación defensiva puede llegar a contar con hasta 40.000 personas, unos 240 tanques, más de 700 vehículos blindados ligeros, hasta 500 montajes de artillería autopropulsados y remolcados, más de 200 sistemas MLRS, es posible utilizar aviones de ataque, vehículos aéreos no tripulados y helicópteros separados para realizar tareas especiales y realizar ataques individuales en aras del apoyo directo de las tropas. Sin embargo, con la influencia activa de las armas de fuego de largo alcance de alta precisión y la creación de estas condiciones para el aislamiento operativo del teatro de operaciones, las tropas de la Federación Rusa pudieron agotar significativamente las existencias de municiones, combustible y otros medios materiales y técnicos y excluyen su oportuna reposición. Lo que hoy contribuye a una disminución en la actividad del uso de aviación, defensa aérea militar, fuerzas de misiles y artillería, tanques y vehículos blindados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Con la influencia activa de las armas de fuego de largo alcance de alta precisión y la creación por estos medios de las condiciones para el aislamiento operativo del teatro de operaciones, las tropas de la Federación Rusa pudieron agotar significativamente las existencias de municiones, combustible y otros. medios materiales y técnicos y excluyen su oportuna reposición. Lo que hoy contribuye a una disminución en la actividad del uso de aviación, defensa aérea militar, fuerzas de misiles y artillería, tanques y vehículos blindados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Con la influencia activa de las armas de fuego de largo alcance de alta precisión y la creación por estos medios de las condiciones para el aislamiento operativo del teatro de operaciones, las tropas de la Federación Rusa pudieron agotar significativamente las existencias de municiones, combustible y otros. medios materiales y técnicos y excluyen su oportuna reposición. Lo que hoy contribuye a una disminución en la actividad del uso de aviación, defensa aérea militar, fuerzas de misiles y artillería, tanques y vehículos blindados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Según la situación actual, la naturaleza probable de las acciones de las unidades y formaciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania puede ser. Al mantener obstinadamente las posiciones ocupadas, para evitar el avance de las tropas de Rusia y el LDNR de la zona de defensa táctica en la zona de la JFO. Por todos los medios, inflija el máximo daño de fuego en el primer escalón operativo y excluya la introducción organizada del segundo escalón operativo en la batalla, para lo cual activa acciones masivas de grupos de sabotaje y reconocimiento (DRG) y otras pequeñas unidades tácticas bajo el pretexto de civiles en el transporte civil con el uso generalizado de armas antitanque (PTS) y sistemas portátiles de misiles antiaéreos (MANPADS) para crear una zona de operaciones activas en las fronteras de la Federación Rusa y la BR en Kharkov, Sumy, Chernihiv , Regiones de Kiev con la amenaza de impacto en instalaciones militares civiles y mal cubiertas en la zona fronteriza. Mediante estas acciones asimétricas, retrasar y bloquear parte de la reserva operativa, interrumpir las acciones planificadas y oportunas de las tropas, llamar la atención de la comunidad internacional sobre la destrucción de la población civil y, mediante estas acciones, persuadir a la Federación de Rusia para que reducir la actividad de las operaciones ofensivas. Al mismo tiempo, en caso de amenaza de un avance de las tropas rusas en la zona de defensa táctica, los contraataques y contraataques decisivos evitan el desmembramiento de la agrupación JFO en la dirección AVDEEVKA y mantienen obstinadamente posiciones defensivas utilizando reservas para asegurar los flancos. de la agrupación. En el caso de un avance de la zona táctica, pase a una defensa móvil basada en la línea defensiva de Pavlograd, retírese con las fuerzas principales a la línea del río.

(c) R. Klupov


----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)

Llegada a Yasynuvata, región de Donetsk.

Los proyectiles nazis caen sobre un parque infantil y edificios residenciales. 

t.me/Soldierline/2795


----------



## Bishop (8 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> *"Los misiles balísticos tácticos Tochka-U de las fuerzas militares rusas (SS-21 Scarab-B) están operativos nuevamente, según analistas de inteligencia de código abierto que analizan fotos y videos en redes sociales."*
> 
> 
> Ese analista es forero fijo.
> ...



¿Qué coño es un analista de *código abierto*?


----------



## JAGGER (8 Abr 2022)

¿Rusia = Israel y Ucrania = palestinos? - Revista El Medio







elmed.io


----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)

El barco de vigilancia Donbass sigue ardiendo en el puerto de Mariupol. 

t.me/Soldierline/2792


----------



## crocodile (8 Abr 2022)

Z Informes de la milicia de Novorossiya (DNR, LNR, Ucrania, Guerra):
¿Cómo hicieron una provocación con Kramatorsk? Primero, lanzaron información a través de públicos como "Typical Kramatorsk" sobre cómo las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas golpearon el escalón militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la estación y el cruce ferroviario. Incluso arruinaron un video indistinto con humo. Y por cierto, yo también me enamoré. Esperaron hasta que se agotó y golpearon "Tochka-U", que no ha estado en servicio en la Federación Rusa durante treinta años. En la LDNR, tampoco está disponible y no lo estaba. En el grupo de dirección y el compartimiento del motor escribieron "Para los niños". Algodones y separas que fueron al referéndum en 14 murieron... Punto. En todos los sentidos.

Dmitri Steshin

Admitimos, también "compramos" este relleno, cuando en uno de los públicos había un video de humo en el área de la estación de autobuses y un comentario: "Hace veinte minutos, llegadas a la estación de tren de Kramatorsk. Están trabajando en un grupo de militantes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania". - también lo volvimos a publicar ... Lo que ahora lamentamos.


----------



## Impresionante (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (8 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Los polacos van pasados de rosca, no, lo siguiente. Quieren ser más papistas que el Papa. Creo que ni en sueños vamos, pero sería curioso y loleante que por el hacer el idiota con estas cosas tuvieran un efecto Streisand.



Los polacos SIEMPRE han sido así.
Un pueblo bastante llorón, siempre ocupado, siempre con complejos, siempre escondido, salvo una centena de años en su Historia.

Gente en lo personal, bastante despreciable, a los que si hablas en ruso, se disuelven como azucarillos en un cafe.


----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)

Las fuerzas del orden ucranianas bloquean los barcos extranjeros en Mariupol, según ha declarado la ministra de Asuntos Exteriores de DNR, Nataliya Nikonorova.

Según el jefe del ministerio, hay seis buques con ciudadanos de Bulgaria, Siria, Azerbaiyán, Turquía, Liberia y Egipto en el puerto.

"No pueden salir del puerto de Mariupol debido a la amenaza del uso de armas por parte de los militantes ucranianos o porque la zona acuática del puerto puede haber sido minada incluso antes del inicio de la operación especial. [...] No hay obstáculos para la evacuación desde el lado de la DPR. Debe llevarse a cabo lo antes posible para evitar posibles provocaciones de Kiev. Como hemos visto hoy en la tragedia de Kramatorsk, así como en los horribles casos de bombardeo de Tochka-U en el centro de Donetsk, la situación en Bucha - el agonizante régimen ucraniano está listo para cualquier atrocidad", dijo Nikonorova.

t.me/Soldierline/2791


----------



## Magick (8 Abr 2022)

*Eslovaquia dice que ha entregado el sistema de defensa aérea S-300 a Ucrania*

El primer ministro Eduard Heger dice que la donación no significa que el miembro de la OTAN se unió a la guerra.

El primer ministro Eduard Heger dice que Eslovaquia ha entregado su sistema de defensa aérea S-300 a Ucrania para ayudarla a defenderse de los ataques rusos.

En una publicación en Facebook el viernes, Heger dijo que la donación de las baterías antiaéreas de fabricación soviética no significaba que la Unión Europea y los miembros de la OTAN se hubieran unido al conflicto con Rusia, que invadió a la vecina Ucrania el 24 de febrero.

“Puedo confirmar que la República Eslovaca ha donado el sistema de defensa aérea S-300 a Ucrania, luego de la solicitud de asistencia de Ucrania”, escribió Heger.

“La donación del sistema no significa que la República Eslovaca se haya convertido en parte del conflicto armado en Ucrania”, agregó.

Ucrania ha solicitado asistencia militar a las naciones occidentales, incluidos equipos de defensa aérea, para ayudar a repeler un ataque militar ruso.

El viernes, Estados Unidos dijo que enviaría nuevos sistemas de armas a Ucrania después de que los ministros de Asuntos Exteriores de la OTAN reunidos en Bruselas acordaran acelerar las entregas de armas en respuesta a la invasión de Rusia.

Instado por el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania, Dmytro Kuleba, a poner fin a las demoras provocadas por la burocracia, el secretario de Estado, Antony Blinken, dijo que Estados Unidos y otros 30 países estaban enviando armas a Ucrania y que ese proceso se intensificaría.

Blinken agregó que Estados Unidos ya había acordado enviar sistemas antiaéreos, armas antitanque de hombro y vehículos blindados a Kiev.

La semana pasada, funcionarios del Pentágono dijeron que aún no se había entregado todo el armamento que el presidente Joe Biden había prometido a Ucrania a mediados de marzo, incluido el S-300.

Celeste Wallander, subsecretaria de defensa para asuntos de seguridad internacional, dijo en una audiencia en el Congreso: “Nos hemos centrado en lograr que los países que tienen sistemas heredados soviéticos, incluidos los sistemas S-300, tengan repuestos, misiles, diferentes partes de ese sistema S-300. , que están dispuestos a enviar eso a Ucrania”.

Agregó que Estados Unidos estaba en conversaciones con Eslovaquia, que ha buscado reemplazar sus S-300 con baterías de misiles Patriot más modernas fabricadas en Estados Unidos.

En marzo, Eslovaquia dijo que proporcionaría el sistema de defensa a Ucrania solo con la condición de que reciba un sustituto para evitar una brecha de seguridad de la OTAN.

Heger dijo que Eslovaquia estaba entregando los S-300 “a Ucrania y a sus ciudadanos inocentes, creyendo que este sistema ayudará a salvar la vida de tantos ucranianos inocentes como sea posible”.









Slovakia says it has given S-300 air defence system to Ukraine


Prime Minister Eduard Heger says donation does not mean the NATO member joined the war.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## la mano negra (8 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> URGENTE⚡*La 5ta brigada del NM DPR casi despejó el puerto de Mariupo*l⚡
> En este momento, hay una limpieza de grupos enemigos dispares en el territorio del puerto de Mariupol.
> Próximamente detalles y detalles exclusivos
> 
> ...



La limpieza de basura nazi sigue a buen ritmo. El Imperio de la Mentira lanza PROPAGANDA . Las Fuerzas del Bien , imponen HECHOS.


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Abr 2022)

Cuando la fuente es meada:
"según analistas de inteligencia de código abierto que analizan fotos y videos en redes sociales"


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Abr 2022)

Izvestia obtuvo documentos que confirman la transferencia de armas por valor de casi mil millones de dólares a Ucrania durante los últimos siete años solo desde Estados Unidos y Gran Bretaña.


----------



## Seronoser (8 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> A la judiada anglosionista le está saliendo el plan redondo. Una carambola perfecta a 3 bndas.
> - Se deshacen del último reducto nazi del planeta, donde están siendo literalmente arrasados.
> - Implica a Rusia en la jugada, encantadísima de hacer el trabajo sucio
> - Empantana y hunde a la UE en detrimento de los EEUU.
> ...



Bueno, te dejas el hundimiento del dolar por el medio, que es, de las 4 bandas, la peor de todas.


----------



## la mano negra (8 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> MARIUPOL. ¿CÓMO SACAR A LOS NAZIS DE SUS SÓTANOS?
> 
> Sería mejor que se rindieran. Hay pocos métodos, y todos ellos desagradables. El mar está cerca, hay mucha agua. Húndalos, es más o menos humano. No inmediatamente, dales la oportunidad de salir nadando.
> 
> ...



Que el agua y la gravedad terrestre hagan su trabajo sin que nadie las interrumpa. Y saldrán las ratas.


----------



## cobasy (8 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Los habitantes de Mariupol cuentan su experiencia de sí mismos y de muchos otros que no pueden hablar.
> Sobre la "Biblioteca" del Aeropuerto. Dicen que este era un lugar de detención e interrogatorio de Azov-Ukie-
> CIA-Mi6. Y no era una biblioteca. La gente, en su inmensa mayoría, no salía de allí entera. Quienes conocen
> el procedimiento dicen que desde la Biblioteca, las víctimas eran trasladadas a las profundidades de Azovstal
> ...



Resident Evil...


----------



## JAGGER (8 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> El viceprimer ministro Yu. Borisov, en una reunión con V. V. Putin, anunció un nuevo programa de armas, que comenzará en 2023. Su característica principal es una gran cantidad de nuevos tipos de armas. Serán sistemas con inteligencia artificial, sistemas robóticos, armas cinéticas y sistemas de energía dirigida.
> 
> odos los tipos enumerados hoy se clasifican como armas no tradicionales. En consecuencia, los enfoques del desarrollo también difieren. Es necesario buscar nuevas soluciones y utilizar tecnologías no estándar . Actualmente, no existe una unidad estructural específica responsable de esta área.
> 
> ...


----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)

Y esto es sólo el principio. Grecia y el resto de Europa van a estar sacando los escombros del patriotismo Ukro durante mucho tiempo

La policía griega ha encontrado y detenido a dos matones que atacaron dos coches durante una marcha contra la rusofobia - "¡Por la paz! ¡Por Rusia! Por Grecia!" y que golpearon a una niña de 7 años.

Por supuesto, resultaron ser ciudadanos ucranianos. Se les acusa de intento de asesinato, de insultar símbolos de otro Estado y de un delito racista.

Cabe destacar que durante el registro, por supuesto, se encontraron dos cuchillos (lejos de los cuchillos de cocina) y una pistola de gas que se incautó a los ucranianos.

t.me/Soldierline/2790

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)

Grecia también ha caído en el nazismo ucraniano

"...esto es una vergüenza histórica", así comentaba el líder de la oposición, Alexis Tsipras, la actuación de los miembros del Regimiento Nazi Azov (una organización prohibida en Rusia) frente al Parlamento griego.

Las reivindicaciones de los nazis no sólo recogieron la ovación del partido en el poder, sino también la ira de los ciudadanos.

Y la vergüenza es un eufemismo, por decir lo menos...

t.me/Soldierline/2789


----------



## fulcrum29smt (8 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Hay algo que no entiendo sobre los S-300. Quitando los que Rusia ya ha destruido a Ucrania le deben unos pocos (quizá unas decenas incluso, ¿hay info algo más precisa?) sistemas S-300 operativos reparados. Entiendo que disponen de misiles anteriores a 1991, de rango no superior a 90km.
> 
> Por lo que entiendo que los ucranianos siguen siendo capaces de derribar aviones rusos en un rango importante. Por ello el dominio del espacio aéreo ucraniano no sería completo si no me equivoco



Los Ucranianos son Nazis, son unos hijos de la gran puta, pero estan demostrando no ser gilipollas. 

Siguen jugando a crear emboscadas con sus SAMs móviles Buk y Osa, protegiendo objetivos valiosos o lanzando algún avión o dron para que muerda el anzuelo algún avión de la Fuerza Aerea Rusa y se ponga a tiro en una acción rápida para a continuación esconderse. Es la misma táctica que emplearon los Serbios aunque con SAMs más modernos.

Esa única batería Eslovaca de S-300 PMU tendrá una vida muy corta, de hecho dudo que llegue a ponerse activa al 100% con todos sus radares y vehículos.

En mi opinión la Fuerza Aérea Rusa esta teniendo bajas, cierto, pero tampoco son tantas, más de las que esperaban, seguramente, pero no estamos hablando de que han perdido 50, 70 o 100 aviones.

Como mucho, bajas reales unas 20 (descontando helicópteros) desde el principio de la guerra. Son bastantes pero no lo son si tenemos en cuenta las condiciones en que se estan usando sus aviones en misiones de apoyo a tierra a baja altura, eso es lógico para aviones como el Su-25SM pero no entiendo los motivos por los cuales también se ha empleado el Su-30SM y el Su-34 en estos ataques enfrentándose a todo tipo de manpads (todo esto lo comento basándome en los vídeos que hemos visto).

Hay cosas que no entendemos y se nos escapan, aunque sus razones deben tener, como por ejemplo los motivos por los cuales no estan empleando sus Su-24 M2 que en Siria estuvieron dando tan buen resultado con su sistema de bombardeo automático SVP-24 .



Abstenuto dijo:


> Por lo que veo los S-300 a ser transferidos desde Eslovaquia serían la versión S-300PMU más actuales que los ucranianos pero con misiles 5V55R que tienen el mismo rango (90 km). Por lo que, a no ser que algún país les provea de misiles más rápidos y con mayor alcance, no habrían ninguna mejora cualitativa respecto a lo que ya tiene
> 
> ¿Es así?



Exacto, yo opino igual, esa versión es un poco más moderna, pero no lleva nada que no conozcan los propios Rusos. Y tengamos en cuenta que es 1 batería S-300 PMU, no 10 o más, no cambiará nada.


----------



## crocodile (8 Abr 2022)

El dólar a 71 rublos, este es el mínimo desde noviembre de 2021.

Al mismo tiempo, cabe señalar que es imposible comprar un dólar en efectivo, hay una prohibición temporal del Banco Central.

Se pueden retirar dólares en efectivo de una cuenta en moneda extranjera por un monto de hasta 10 mil si el depósito se realizó antes del 9 de marzo, más solo en rublos a la tasa del Banco Central. Todavía no es posible cobrar nuevos depósitos en moneda extranjera (si la moneda se compró a través de una cuenta de corretaje después del 9 de marzo) y cuentas.

También es imposible retirar moneda de un cajero automático en el extranjero, las tarjetas no funcionan debido a las sanciones.

Así, el Banco Central sigue el camino de no mantener el tipo de cambio quemando las reservas de oro, sino eliminando la demanda de dólares (desdolarización).


----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)

Como consecuencia del bombardeo, se incendió el edificio del internado nº 14 de Yasynuvata, situado en la calle 24a del distrito de Tsentralny. Además, los edificios cercanos resultaron dañados", informa la sede del DNR en Terobrona.

t.me/Soldierline/2799


----------



## Honkler (8 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> ¿Qué coño es un analista de *código abierto*?



Un friki que se pasa la vida viendo fotos de internet y especulando sobre su significado


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El dólar a 71 rublos, este es el mínimo desde noviembre de 2021.
> 
> Al mismo tiempo, cabe señalar que es imposible comprar un dólar en efectivo, hay una prohibición temporal del Banco Central.
> 
> ...



Es un ataque al dólar en toda regla…con lo que eso conlleva.


----------



## Eneko Aritza (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)

Según Mosbirch, el dólar siguió bajando y a las 15:29, hora de Moscú, había caído a 71 RUB por primera vez desde noviembre de 2021. El euro también bajó más de un 5%, hasta 77,33 RUB.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40849


----------



## Tierra Azul (8 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Es un ataque al dólar en toda regla…con lo que eso conlleva.



que ha pasado?


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Abr 2022)

Los que están en la imagen deberían ser los autores de la masacre de Bucha. La foto fue publicada por muchos periódicos el martes. Logré hablar con dos de ellos. Viven en Yakutia. Dejaron el ejército hace meses. Nunca pusieron un pie en Ucrania. Ni siquiera por civiles (1/n)


----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)

FOTO⚡ Hombres educados en el puerto marítimo de Mariupol⚡

El proyecto @wargonzo publica las primeras fotos de los combatientes de la DNR tomadas directamente en el puerto marítimo de Mariupol, cuya operación de repliegue continúa en estos momentos.

Según nuestras fuentes, las tripulaciones de los buques de carga seca bloqueados por los combatientes de Azov en el puerto justo antes del inicio de las hostilidades se pusieron en contacto con los militares de Donbás. Los marineros llevaban más de un mes cautivos. Hay mujeres entre los miembros de la tripulación.

Pronto habrá más detalles.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40846


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> que ha pasado?



Más o menos prohiben el uso del dólar en Rusia…lo están restringiendo poco a poco.


----------



## Tierra Azul (8 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los que están en la imagen deberían ser los autores de la masacre de Bucha. La foto fue publicada por muchos periódicos el martes. Logré hablar con dos de ellos. Viven en Yakutia. Dejaron el ejército hace meses. Nunca pusieron un pie en Ucrania. Ni siquiera por civiles (1/n)



Sabes que en mi pais el congreso de los diputados se ha posicionado en su mayoria en contra del hijo puta del zopensky? en Espanistan ha sido justo al reves, todos aplaudiendo como subnormales, lamentable


----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)

Ursula von der Leyen y Josep Borrell en Bucsa. En bolsas negras delante de ellos hay cuerpos de civiles asesinados. Los mismos. Que aún no han sido enterrados en la tierra para que los funcionarios europeos puedan hacer una foto espectacular de ellos. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/40851


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Abr 2022)

Las cacareadas fotos del NYT son falsas.


----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)

El bombardeo de Mariupol⚡ Inclusión del puerto marítimo⚡

Las unidades del DNR entraron en el puerto de Mariupol y comenzaron a limpiarlo. Según nuestros informes, la mayor parte de la zona ya está bajo el control de los combatientes del Donbass.


----------



## clapham5 (8 Abr 2022)

CANDELA 
Elclapham acaba de recibir un mensaje de su contacto armenia . Al parecer El Kremilin ha entrado en panico tras leer el ultimo mensaje del clapham . Si , Si ..ese que ha recibido 3 miseros ZANKS ( ahhh , los incondicionales , gracias chic@s ) 
Bueno ....pues un agente del FSB de nombre Yuri ( nombre ficticio para preservar su identidad ) ha leido al clapham y ha notificado a su superior 
Han buscado el " dossier clapham " y han contactado con la armenia , en fin...
La contacto armenia le ha dicho al clapham que El Zar en persona entiende su pesimismo ( del clapham , no del Zar ) y que tenga paciencia 
porque la victoria llegara . Sera dura , dura , dura pero al final los nazis seran derrotados y Ucrania volvera al Imperio 
Le ha dicho al clapham que el Zar sabe lo que hace . clapham ...Rusia sorprendera a tod@s , ya veras . 
Deja de hundir la moral a los burbujistas con mensajes pesimistas . 
El clapham ha decidido volver a concederle al Zar el beneficio de la duda y otorgarle un mes de gracia . A ver si el 8 de Mayo se puede celebrar algo aunque sea la toma del Oblast de Zaporize . El clapham ya recibio su cinta de San Jorge . 
Le costo 3 $ ( mas 27.50 $ de costes de envio ) Desde Ekaterimburg . Se la pondra el 9 de Mayo para ir al curro 
Como la gente en Miami es tan ignorante pensaran si le preguntan al clapham les dira que es en solidaridad con las focas de Alaska 
El clapham esta mas tranquilo sabiendo que El Zar , bueno ...el tal Yuri del FSB le lee . Ayer dijo que Rusia debia bombardear estaciones de tren operativas y hoy zambombazo en Kramatorsk . clapham callate ...ni se te ocurra mencionar la toma de Narva


----------



## crocodile (8 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> *Eslovaquia dice que ha entregado el sistema de defensa aérea S-300 a Ucrania*
> 
> El primer ministro Eduard Heger dice que la donación no significa que el miembro de la OTAN se unió a la guerra.
> 
> ...



No han entrado en guerra dice el eslovaco, claro que sí, suministras s300 a ukronazis y no has entrado en guerra ? , Váyanse al carajo eslovacos


----------



## Simo Hayha (8 Abr 2022)

Es un nazi disfrazado de tanque destruído para desprestigiar a rusia.


----------



## Simo Hayha (8 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1018071



Es un nazi disfrazado de tractor remolcando chatarra rusa para desprestigiar a rusia


----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)

Antes de entrar directamente en el puerto, la 5ª Brigada del MNR liberó el estratégico terreno elevado donde se encuentra el faro.

Vea ahora mismo una inclusión especial desde un antiguo puesto de observación de la guardia fronteriza ucraniana.


----------



## Archimanguina (8 Abr 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Ucronazis sanos.



si esa señora la que agrede fuera un tio ya solo por la patada le caian 10 años, siendo una señora de una buena multa no creo que se libre, pero al ser la agredida rusa, supongo que no tendra derecho a denunciar nada.


----------



## SkullandPhones (8 Abr 2022)

Azov desputinizando la zona
 https://twitter.com/polk_azov/status/1512446322959335424?s=21&t=qFX2pr8PaUt1dhFpGwNe6g


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## capitán almeida (8 Abr 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> Azov desputinizando la zona
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Sí como en Mariupol, seguid ladrando putitas


----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)

Unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y del Frente Nacional DNR entraron en el territorio del puerto de Mariupol. El territorio está siendo limpiado de restos nazis.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40858


----------



## SkullandPhones (8 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> No han entrado en guerra dice el eslovaco, claro que sí, suministras s300 a ukronazis y no has entrado en guerra ? , Váyanse al carajo eslovacos



No mames panchi, carajo huevon,.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## SkullandPhones (8 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> No han entrado en guerra dice el eslovaco, claro que sí, suministras s300 a ukronazis y no has entrado en guerra ? , Váyanse al carajo eslovacos



No mames panchi, carajo huevon,.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)

El ucraniano Dmytro Dulger ha regresado a su casa en Odessa. Durante dos años en la ATO bombardeó impunemente ciudades pacíficas de Donbás, pero con el inicio de la operación militar rusa algo se torció.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40872


----------



## rejon (8 Abr 2022)

Reuters: República Checa envía tanques, lanzacohetes, artillería a Ucrania.

La República Checa envió recientemente un envío de cinco tanques T-72 y cinco vehículos de combate de infantería, dijeron a Reuters fuentes de defensa checas no reveladas el 8 de abril.


----------



## John Nash (8 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> No han entrado en guerra dice el eslovaco, claro que sí, suministras s300 a ukronazis y no has entrado en guerra ? , Váyanse al carajo eslovacos



Qué diría occidente si China enviara a Rusia armas, voluntarios y blindados?


----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)

Eslovaquia recibirá sistemas Patriot de Estados Unidos a cambio del sistema SAM S-300 transferido a Kiev.

Anteriormente, Eslovaquia recibió un Patriot de los Países Bajos y dos de Alemania. Según el ex primer ministro del país, Eslovaquia se ha visto privada de un sistema de defensa mejor que el Patriot estadounidense. Estas decisiones, según el funcionario, arrastran aún más a Eslovaquia a la guerra en nombre de los intereses estadounidenses.

t.me/Soldierline/2802


----------



## rejon (8 Abr 2022)

*Boris Johnson anuncia el envío de más misiles antitanques y antiaéreos a Ucrania.*
El primer ministro británico, *Boris Johnson*, anunció el viernes el envío de más misiles antitanques y antiaéreos a Ucrania, tras el ataque a una estación de tren que su homólogo alemán Olaf Sholz calificó de "atroz".

El ataque a la estación de Kramatorsk "muestra la oscuridad en que está sumido el otrora reputado ejército de (Vladimir) Putin", afirmó Johnson en rueda de prensa conjunta con Scholz en Londres.


----------



## Simo Hayha (8 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Qué diría occidente si China enviara a Rusia armas, voluntarios y blindados?



Holgazán genético.


----------



## Ardilla Roja (8 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> ¿Rusia = Israel y Ucrania = palestinos? - Revista El Medio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡Que comparación más estúpida! El artículo es para mear y no echar gota, leedlo y os echáis unas risas.


----------



## John Nash (8 Abr 2022)

*Rusia advierte de que podría considerar las sanciones como un acto de agresión internacional*
Las sanciones "ilegales" contra *Rusia *pueden ser interpretadas como un acto de agresión internacional, según ha advertido hoy Dmitri Medvédev, jefe adjunto del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, que asegura que Moscú tiene derecho a una "defensa individual y colectiva".

"En circunstancias determinadas, las sanciones ilegales pueden ser calificadas como un acto de agresión internacional por parte de algunos países o sus alianzas", ha escrito Medvédev en su canal de Telegram.









Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, noticias de última hora en directo | EEUU anuncia el despliegue en Eslovaquia de una batería antimisiles Patriot


Maduro insiste en que Occidente quiere ir a la guerra para "desmembrar" Rusia Nicolás Maduro insistió este viernes en que Occidente




www.elmundo.es


----------



## rejon (8 Abr 2022)

Me imagino al hijoPutin como Hitler en la película "El Hundimiento"


----------



## Seronoser (8 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Eslovaquia recibirá sistemas Patriot de Estados Unidos a cambio del sistema SAM S-300 transferido a Kiev.
> 
> Anteriormente, Eslovaquia recibió un Patriot de los Países Bajos y dos de Alemania. Según el ex primer ministro del país, Eslovaquia se ha visto privada de un sistema de defensa mejor que el Patriot estadounidense. Estas decisiones, según el funcionario, arrastran aún más a Eslovaquia a la guerra en nombre de los intereses estadounidenses.
> 
> t.me/Soldierline/2802



Pues que recen para que no les bombardeen. 
Los Patriot no detectan ni el vuelo de una paloma


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## John Nash (8 Abr 2022)

No puedo cargar la pàgina web de RT (PR_CONNECT_RESET_ERROR). Os ocurre lo mismo?


----------



## rejon (8 Abr 2022)

Resumen y visto el programa de Iker: 

Por fin algo más neutral, que ya iba tocando. 

Se hizo evidente que los rusos fueron los autores. Punto. 

Por otra parte, no salió Pedro Baños, parece que aparte de quedarse sin cuenta de Twitter, también va a tomarse un descanso de apariciones en televisión.


----------



## porconsiguiente (8 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Qué diría occidente si China enviara a Rusia armas, voluntarios y blindados?



Has estado sembrado.


----------



## ZARGON (8 Abr 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Que el agua y la gravedad terrestre hagan su trabajo sin que nadie las interrumpa. Y saldrán las ratas.



No se por que no usan las termobaricas. Debe haber civiles


----------



## Mabuse (8 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ursula von der Leyen y Josep Borrell en Bucsa. En bolsas negras delante de ellos hay cuerpos de civiles asesinados. Los mismos. Que aún no han sido enterrados en la tierra para que los funcionarios europeos puedan hacer una foto espectacular de ellos.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/40851
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1018107



Cuando pensaba que la depravación de los líderes y la miseria moral de los pueblos europeos había tocado fondo, estos hijos de satanás encuentran una sima más baja en la que enterrar lo poco que queda de humanidad en el continente.


----------



## rejon (8 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> *Rusia advierte de que podría considerar las sanciones como un acto de agresión internacional*
> Las sanciones "ilegales" contra *Rusia *pueden ser interpretadas como un acto de agresión internacional, según ha advertido hoy Dmitri Medvédev, jefe adjunto del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, que asegura que Moscú tiene derecho a una "defensa individual y colectiva".
> 
> "En circunstancias determinadas, las sanciones ilegales pueden ser calificadas como un acto de agresión internacional por parte de algunos países o sus alianzas", ha escrito Medvédev en su canal de Telegram.
> ...



Cuando estos japutas no amenazan es cuando en realidad traman algo, creo yo.


----------



## amcxxl (8 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> ¿Qué coño es un analista de *código abierto*?



esta mal traducido, es de "fuentes abiertas"

basicamente significa que usa datos que se pueden encontrar en la red, con lo cual pueden colar imagenes de cualquier fecha o lugar

pero lo que no dice es quien le paga al "analista", o sea, el Pentagono o cualquiera de sus filiales

como la escoria de Bellingcat o Newtroll


----------



## mazuste (8 Abr 2022)

Pues bien que puede ser la fecha en que también celebren la derrota de Ucrania...
Los sembradores del nazismo se encontrarían con su karma.


----------



## Archimanguina (8 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _Llegamos 15 minutos después de que el misil explotara frente a la estación de tren de Kramatorsk. Contamos al menos 20 muertos incluyendo 2 niños. Pintado con spray sobre lo que quedaba del misil balístico Tochka-U “para los niños”._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si el presidente es un actor a mi no me parece tan raro.


----------



## capitán almeida (8 Abr 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> No mames panchi, carajo huevon,.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Cree el panchitón que todos son de su región


----------



## ksa100 (8 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> No puedo cargar la pàgina web de RT (PR_CONNECT_RESET_ERROR). Os ocurre lo mismo?



Te aconsejo acceder a RT con javascript deshabilitado, por si acaso.


----------



## Mabuse (8 Abr 2022)

Con el brave va bien, es el firefox el que toca los cojones. Desde hace un tiempo se ha vuelto una mierda de navegador, exactamente desde la versión 56 y las charos de jefas de proyectos.


----------



## Kreonte (8 Abr 2022)

Alguien me puede hacer un resumen de lo que opinan las autoridades rusas en relación al ataque a la estación de Kramatorst? No me apetece bucear entre tantos mensajes.


----------



## Bartleby (8 Abr 2022)

Dicen que las desgracias nunca vienen solas y es que en tiempos de guerra por si fuera poco, le toca a Borrell el cargo de jefe de la diplomacia europea.


----------



## Kluster (8 Abr 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Cuando pensaba que la depravación de los líderes y la miseria moral de los pueblos europeos había tocado fondo, estos hijos de satanás encuentran una sima más baja en la que enterrar lo poco que queda de humanidad en el continente.



Si pensaban que estar ellos en la foto le daba más credibilidad a la farsa, es justo al revés. CERO CREDIBILIDAD.


----------



## rejon (8 Abr 2022)

Pues mas bien son de tu puta madre cuando me la mama


----------



## Alexandre I. (8 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Desde el momento en que los rusos tienen prohibido vender rublos es imposible saber de verdad cuanto vale, por lo que puede tener valor o no...independientemente de lo que diga el estado



El valor de rublo es fácil de determinar. 5000 por un gr de oro. Calcula.


----------



## delhierro (8 Abr 2022)

El puerto parece desierto, y al menos en lo que se ve no hay barricadas , ni trincheras.








Claro que pueden estar más adelante. Esto parece una zona de carga para los trenes desde la aceria. Las gruas estan más lejos.


----------



## .Kaikus (8 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y del Frente Nacional DNR entraron en el territorio del puerto de Mariupol. El territorio está siendo limpiado de restos nazis.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/40858
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1018123



Los que quedan se escondieron dentro de las alcantarillas, que vayan soldando todas las tapas y accesos...


----------



## rejon (8 Abr 2022)

Vira Parasenyk, de 88 años, se indignó cuando los soldados rusos comenzaron a conducir tanques por su patio trasero en Rakove hace unos días.

Vira, que tenía 10 años cuando los soldados nazis llegaron a su aldea, tuvo palabras muy fuertes para Putin y la tripulación del tanque que destruyó su jardín.


----------



## ZARGON (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)

Advertencia. Se está planeando una provocación sangrienta en Kherson .
Hoy la propaganda ucraniana ha continuado con sus monstruosos lanzamientos. El jefe de la administración militar de Kryvyi Rih, Oleksandr Vilkul, dijo que las tropas ucranianas habían ocupado varias aldeas del distrito de Ingulets durante un ataque a Kherson. Supuestamente en Ingulets estos "liberadores" montañeses descubrieron otra "atrocidad" del ejército ruso . En concreto, una joven de 16 años embarazada y una abuela de 78 años fueron violadas.
El pueblo está bajo control ruso. Fuimos a Ingulets, caminamos por el asentamiento, hablamos con los civiles. La gente se sorprendió de verdad cuando se enteró de algunas "atrocidades", asesinatos, dijo que todo estaba tranquilo y pacífico, y estaba deseando establecer contacto. La única carretera que atraviesa el pueblo se utiliza para el transporte de niños y mujeres.
Estoy seguro de que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas tienen la intención de lanzar un ataque de artillería sobre el pueblo, matando a los civiles locales y a las mujeres y niños que pasan en los coches. Después, afirmar que el ejército ruso lo hizo para recuperar el control del pueblo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40874


----------



## amcxxl (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)

¡Exclusivo!

Las cobardes bandas ucranianas utilizan algo más que artillería de cañones y cohetes contra Rubizhne.
Golpearon el centro con el sistema de desminado Serpent Gorynych. Son unos brazos llenos de TNT. Sólo los civiles y los edificios residenciales son los que sufren un ataque de este tipo en un entorno urbano.

Los autores simplemente intentan infligir la máxima destrucción a la ciudad que dejaron atrás.

Encontramos tanto las consecuencias de este ataque como una parte sin explotar del Gorynych

t.me/boris_rozhin/40875

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## delhierro (8 Abr 2022)

El de gonzowar se pasea por el puerto de Mariupol. Ahora en la parte del muelle. No parece haber resistencia ni soldados.


----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)

Según nuestras fuentes, a los banqueros rusos con activos bloqueados en Occidente se les permite extraoficialmente no pagar sus deudas a los acreedores de países no amigos.

El primero en insinuarlo fue el Sovcombank, que anunció esta semana que sólo estaría dispuesto a pagar sus deudas a los extranjeros "después de desbloquear sus activos", es decir, nunca.

Más aún cuando las sanciones a Rusia no harán más que intensificarse, independientemente del resultado del conflicto en Ucrania. Por lo tanto, es cuanto menos insensato pagar vales a los países que han saqueado las empresas rusas y pretenden destruir nuestra economía. Es probable que el ejemplo de Sovcom sea seguido por otros bancos sancionados. Mientras tanto, Sovcombank ha emitido repentinamente la mayor cantidad de préstamos para automóviles en Rusia, así como más de 20.000 millones de préstamos blandos a empresas de importancia sistémica. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/40877


----------



## mazuste (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (8 Abr 2022)

Hilo del periodista estadounidense Michael Weiss que acaba de regresar de Borodyanka (Óblast de Kiev).

Los ocupantes rusos saquearon apartamentos e incluso hicieron caca en medio de las habitaciones.


----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)

Una fuente de la IFAN en Kherson informa de que los militares rusos han desplegado controles de carretera en la ciudad para impedir las provocaciones de las AFU.

La noche del 7 al 8 de abril fue tranquila en Kherson;
Hace unos días, los militares rusos colocaron controles de carretera en la ciudad;
Los puestos de control se establecieron para evitar las provocaciones de las AFU;
Los ciudadanos tienen sus pasaportes controlados y los vehículos inspeccionados;
Los militares rusos se comportan con calma y son educados con los habitantes de Kherson.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40888


----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)

El presidente del Comité de Investigación ruso, Alexander Bastrykin, recibe instrucciones para investigar la profanación de un monumento a los soldados soviéticos en territorio lituano

En la ciudad de Marijampolė, los vándalos vertieron pintura verde y líquido de color oscuro sobre el monumento a los soldados soviéticos.

En este cementerio están enterrados 127 soldados y oficiales del ejército soviético que murieron en acción en los alrededores de la ciudad en julio-agosto de 1944, entre ellos seis Héroes de la Unión Soviética.

Los vándalos deben ser castigados con todo el peso de la ley.

t.me/Soldierline/2809


----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)

Basurin dijo que Kramatorsk había sido bombardeada por la misma brigada ucraniana que antes había bombardeado Donetsk.

Afirmó que los militares ucranianos implicados en la provocación de Kramatorsk tendrán que rendir cuentas por ello.

t.me/Soldierline/2808


----------



## ussser (8 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> La estrategia de los medios de manipulación CRIMINALES a las ordenes de USA/OTAN es provocar que los borregos pidan la intervención de la organización TERRORISTA OTAN en Ucrania



Mientras se centran en el horror de los muertos y en odiar a Putin, no piensan en la ruina que se nos viene encima.


----------



## amcxxl (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## AH1N1 (8 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hilo del periodista estadounidense Michael Weiss que acaba de regresar de Borodyanka (Óblast de Kiev).
> 
> Los ocupantes rusos saquearon apartamentos *e incluso hicieron caca en medio de las habitaciones.*



Por el amor de Dios, una cosa son los cadáveres de soldados o niños, pero usar ese vocabulario es repugnante, mejor póngalo en un spoiler.


----------



## Kreonte (8 Abr 2022)

Los rusos niegan que se haya realizado ningún ataque a la estación de Kramatorsk. Como se destape que ha sido un ataque de los ucranianos a su propia población para sumar simpatías y llevar a los europeos a una confrontación directa que les salve el culo, a Zelenski le quedan dos telediarios.


----------



## Tierra Azul (8 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hilo del periodista estadounidense Michael Weiss que acaba de regresar de Borodyanka (Óblast de Kiev).
> 
> Los ocupantes rusos saquearon apartamentos e incluso hicieron caca en medio de las habitaciones.



Para ti cabronazo, lo que queda de Mariupol mira tus nenazas rindiendose jojojoj


----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)

Ajedrecista, Gran Maestro Sergey Karjakin:

"Para los que no lo sepan, nací en Simferopol, y luego, cuando tenía 9 años, mis padres y yo nos trasladamos a Kramatorsk, que tenía la escuela de ajedrez más potente de Ucrania. Participamos regularmente en torneos en Donetsk y tuvimos campos de entrenamiento en Slavyansk.
Gracias a los buenos entrenadores y a mi propia capacidad de trabajo, di el salto más fuerte al ajedrez.
Volví a Crimea a los 12 años siendo ya un gran maestro.
Por eso me duele cada vez que leo noticias sobre operaciones militares en las ciudades donde pasé mi infancia.

Otros dirán: ah, por eso apoya al Donbass, es un local.

El showman Alexander Revva nació en Donetsk. Creció allí. ¡Trabajé allí en una mina! Estuvo en el equipo KVN de Donetsk.

Luego comenzó la guerra en el Donbás, y durante 8 años no dijo ni una palabra al respecto. No mostró ningún apoyo a sus compatriotas ni una sola vez.

Entonces comenzó una operación especial y se trasladó a los Emiratos Árabes.

El lugar de nacimiento no determina nada. La conciencia lo hace.

La conciencia le dijo a Kariakin que se comportara así. Y Revva actuó así.

t.me/sashakots/31001


----------



## Michael_Knight (8 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Qué diría occidente si China enviara a Rusia armas, voluntarios y blindados?



Pero si Rusia utiliza a Bielorrusia como base aérea, de misiles y hasta para invadir otro país y occidente no ha dicho nada.


----------



## Tierra Azul (8 Abr 2022)

Asi es como tienen que hacer frente a los putos nazis, jodete Zopensky! Viva l'Italia!








Zelensky alle Camere, "più di 350 parlamentari assenti alla seduta: le tribune erano vuote" - Il Fatto Quotidiano


Il numero esatto non è e non sarà agli atti, perché la seduta con all’ordine del giorno l’intervento in videoconferenza del presidente ucraino Volodymyr Zelensky non prevede una registrazione delle presenze. Ma secondo le stime fatte in queste ore da addetti ai lavori e segretari d’Aula, sono...




www.ilfattoquotidiano.it


----------



## Kluster (8 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Por eso me duele cada vez que leo noticias sobre operaciones militares en las ciudades donde pasé mi infancia.


----------



## JAGGER (8 Abr 2022)

Ardilla Roja dijo:


> ¡Que comparación más estúpida! El artículo es para mear y no echar gota, leedlo y os echáis unas risas.



Lo leí y me pareció excelente. Claramente que para alguien con mentalidad de pequeño roedor puede desconcertar, lo reconozco.
Lamento que no haya sido de su agrado, ardilla comunista.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Abr 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa, Mariupol va camino de ser limpiado todo…


----------



## Botones Sacarino (8 Abr 2022)

La debacle ruskie es total. El siguiente vídeo muestra la magnitud de los decesos y es altamente derroitivo. Veo altamente improbable que Putin sobreviva políticamente a una debacle de este calibre en Ucrania.

https://theync.com/a-few-dead-ruskies-rot-in-hell-slawa-ukrajini-reupload.htm



El regimiento de élite paracaidistas 331, la avanzadilla de las tropas que debían conquistar Kiev, ha sido totalmente devastado en Ucrania con cientos de KIA´s.

Parece que el estado mayor ruskie hasta los ha retirado antes de que todos sean aniquilados, y es que los vehículos que son los suficientemente livianos para ser transportados en aviones no tienen armadura suficiente para el campo de batalla. Lo mejor de todo es que el regimiento 331 fue aniquilado en las afueras de Kiev por unidades de defensa locales y reservistas, cuerpos con no demasiado entrenamiento.

*Rusia y Ucrania: las enormes pérdidas del regimiento de élite que Moscú envió para avanzar hacia Kiev.*






Fotografías de algunos soldados rusos del Regimiento 331 que han muerto en Ucrania, y que la BBC ha confirmado a través de fuentes abiertas.



*En toda guerra hay unidades que se distinguen y otras que se convierten en símbolos del fracaso.*
Es el caso del *Regimiento de Paracaidistas 331* de Rusia, que tenía grandes esperanzas de destacar en la invasión contra Ucrania, pero ahora representa el desmoronamiento del plan del Kremlin de impulsar una guerra con un final rápido.

El oficial al mando del regimiento, el coronel Sergei Sukharev, fue asesinado en territorio ucraniano el 13 de marzo y recibió póstumamente la medalla de Héroe de la Federación Rusa.

En su funeral, el viceministro de Defensa, el general Yuri Sadovenko, dijo que el coronel "vivía para el futuro, para el futuro de nuestro pueblo, un futuro sin nazismo".

Las bajas entre las fuerzas rusas no se informan ampliamente en dicho país, pero utilizando información de fuentes abiertas, la BBC ha reconstruido la historia de su avance y descubrió que al menos* otros 39 miembros del Regimiento 331de élite han muerto*.

Los hombres formaban parte de una columna que avanzó hacia Ucrania desde Bielorrusia, encabezada por las fuerzas aerotransportadas de Rusia, conocidas por el acrónimo VDV. Su objetivo era avanzar hacia la capital, Kiev.

La movilización se estancó en los distritos de las afueras de Kiev, como Bucha, Irpín y Hostómel, en donde pronto se manifestó la crueldad de la guerra.






Coronel Sergei Sukharev, comandante del Regimiento 331, quien también murió en Ucrania.



Un video encontrado por la BBC muestra vehículos blindados ligeros del VDV dañados y abandonados en la zona después de un ataque de las fuerzas especiales ucranianas.

*Los elegidos.*

Los hombres del Regimiento 331 se consideraban a sí mismos como los *elegidos del ejército ruso*. En un video publicado en línea en mayo pasado, un general les dice a los soldados que son "lo mejor de lo mejor".
La unidad sirvió en los Balcanes, Chechenia y la intervención rusa de 2014 en la región de Dombás en Ucrania, y participaba regularmente en los desfiles de la Plaza Roja en Moscú.
El 331 también fue una vitrina de la política rusa de reemplazar a los soldados del servicio nacional con _contraktniki_, quienes eran profesionales bajo contrato.
Es comprensible que los generales les dieran un papel importante en la invasión.


*Las muertes.*

Pero desde principios de marzo, comenzaron a circular informes de muertes de miembros del Regimiento 331. Además, tomó tiempo llevar sus cuerpos a Kostroma, la comunidad donde tienen su sede, 300 kilómetros al noreste de Moscú.
Cuando comenzaron los funerales, se desarrolló un debate en redes sociales. Los muros de *VKontakte*, el equivalente ruso de Facebook, prometían "memoria eterna" a los caídos y presentaban imágenes de velas.

Una mujer que dice ser la esposa del suboficial Sergei Lobachyov escribió: "Seryozha, mi esposo más confiable, amoroso y afectuoso. ¡Ahora estás en el cielo y nos protegerás desde allí! Siempre vivirás en nuestros corazones y lo harás". ¡Sé siempre un verdadero héroe para mí!".
Aunque muchas publicaciones parecen aceptar las explicaciones infundadas del Kremlin de que la guerra se está librando contra supuestos fascistas ucranianos, algunas también muestran ansiedad por la falta de información confiable.

En el muro conmemorativo del sargento Sergei Duganov, una mujer escribió: "Nadie sabe nada. El Regimiento 331 está desapareciendo. Casi todos los días se publican fotos de nuestros muchachos de Kostroma. Me da escalofríos. ¿Qué está pasando? ¿Cuándo terminará esto? ¿Cuándo dejará de morir la gente?"

Su publicación fue seguida por otra, que exclamaba: "Kostroma ha perdido a tantos jóvenes, qué tragedia". Otro suplicó: "Dios, ¿cuántas notificaciones de muerte más recibiremos? Por favor, ten piedad de nuestros niños, ayúdalos a sobrevivir, devuelvelos a casa con sus esposas y madres. ¡Te lo ruego!".


*Las preguntas.*

Hablar sobre la guerra en Rusia conlleva grandes riesgos, pero hay indicios de una pérdida de fe en los argumentos del Kremlin sobre el conflicto.
En la página conmemorativa de un sargento, una mujer pregunta: "¿Por qué los hijos de los parlamentarios no están en el frente? La mayoría de ellos vive en Europa de todos modos. Los niños comunes mueren sin una buena razón".

Otro utiliza una palabrota para describir al presidente Vladimir Putin y dice: "Jugar a la guerra" ha "enviado a miles de tipos a morir".
Sin embargo, la mayoría de quienes reaccionan en las redes sociales se mantienen fieles a la narrativa oficial.
Mientras, en algunos muros conmemorativos de VKontakte los ucranianos han publicado comentarios burlándose de los muertos.







Sergey Krylov, subcomandante del Regimiento 331, grupo de paracaidistas que fue enviado por Rusia para tomar Kiev.



"Ya han muerto más de 15.000 y seguirán muriendo mientras sigan marchando sobre nuestra tierra. Nadie los invitó malditos salvadores", dice uno.
"Alexander, vete, maldito nazi", responde un ruso a otra publicación burlona. "Nuestros soldados son verdaderos héroes. Los rusos nunca han matado a civiles ni a niños, algo que no se puede decir de los ucranianos".

Sin embargo, la furia de esos intercambios en línea no es nada comparada con las experiencias de las fuerzas de VDV, que han sido alcanzadas por la artillería ucraniana, emboscadas y ataques de infantería durante semanas de sangrientos combates.


*Las fallas del 331.*

En estas batallas cuerpo a cuerpo, han descubierto lo que las unidades VDV anteriores aprendieron en Afganistán: que los vehículos blindados diseñados para ser lo suficientemente livianos como para ser transportados en aviones no brindan mucha protección contra el fuego enemigo.

Desde las carreteras fuera del aeródromo de Hostómel, hasta una calle lateral en Bucha o un cruce de carreteras en Irpín , los videos tomados por ucranianos han mostrado vehículos quemados y abandonados pertenecientes al grupo aerotransportado.
Estos fragmentos de imágenes grabadas con celular también hablan de una falla más básica.


En estos barrios destruidos alrededor de Kiev, los paracaidistas rusos fueron superados por los ucranianos. Y dado que los defensores eran en muchos casos simplemente unidades de defensa locales o reservistas, eso habla de *una falla básica* en el sistema de entrenamiento y reclutamiento de la VDV.

Los ucranianos se han aferrado a las pérdidas del 331, y afirman con entusiasmo que el regimiento ha sido "aniquilado".
Ilya Ponamarev, exparlamentario ruso y figura de la oposición que ahora vive en Kiev, dice que la gente ve el destino del regimiento como un ejemplo perfecto de karma".

Durante los combates de 2014 en Dombás, los ucranianos responsabilizaron a la 331 por matar a cientos de soldados ucranianos en Ilovaisk, en violación de un acuerdo de alto el fuego.







Leonid Panteleev, un soldado ruso del Regimiento 331 que falleció en territorio ucraniano. El Regimiento 331 tuvo incursiones en Los Balcanes y en Chechenia.



Sin embargo, aunque el regimiento ha sufrido considerablemente, las afirmaciones ucranianas de que han sido aniquilados *podrían ser exageradas*.
Sin embargo, es probable que el Regimiento de Paracaidistas haya sido retirado de Ucrania en tiempo reciente. Ciertamente, elementos no identificados del grupo de trabajo VDV fueron filmados el 29 de marzo cuando regresaban a Bielorrusia.

El precio del fracaso aumenta a diario. En el momento de escribir este artículo, BBC Newsnight había compilado una lista de *39 miembros* del Regimiento de Paracaidistas asesinados en Ucrania.

Pero dado que ninguna de esas muertes es más reciente que el 13 de marzo, se puede suponer que surgirán decenas más en las próximas semanas.
Los lugareños de Kostroma nos han dicho que creen que alrededor de 100 miembros del regimiento pueden haber muerto. Y muchas familias nunca recibirán el cuerpo de su ser querido porque fueron dejados en el campo de batalla.

Incluso una proyección conservadora de las muertes que ahora conocemos, y sus fechas, sugiere que las pérdidas del pueblo en unas pocas semanas en Ucrania ya superan las de los conflictos en Afganistán y Chechenia.

El regimiento que partió lleno de confianza en febrero ha adquirido el tipo de reputación que ningún soldado querría jamás.

*La BBC ha verificado los nombres de 39 soldados fallecidos:*_Klim Abramov, Artem Arbuzov, Oleg Bedoshvili, Yurii Borisov, Ilya Chernyshev, Yuri Degtaryov, Konstantin Dobrynin, Sasha Dolkin, Sergei Duganov, Kiril Fedoseyev, Andrey Kovalevsky, Sergei Krylov, Stanislav Kutelev, Yanosh Leonov, Alexander Limonov, Sergei Lobachyo, Ivan Mamzurin, Ilya Martynenko, Lev Ovchinnikov, Maksim Ovchinnikov, Leonid Panteleyev, Oleg Patskalyev, Stanislav Petrutik, Roman Pomelov, Pavel Rudenko, Alexander Shalygin, Nikolai Smirnov, Sergei Sukharev, Maxim Svetlenko, Nikolai Symov, Daniil Titov, Maxim Trokai, Ivan Turyev, Maxim Vorotyntsev, Alexei Vyshegorodtsev, Alexei Yelimov, Artem Yergin, Ravshan Zhakbaev, Danila Zudkov._


Las enormes pérdidas del regimiento de élite que Rusia envió a Kiev - BBC News Mundo


----------



## xFuckoffx (8 Abr 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Con el brave va bien, es el firefox el que toca los cojones. Desde hace un tiempo se ha vuelto una mierda de navegador, exactamente desde la versión 56 y las charos de jefas de proyectos.



Brave va de puta madre!


----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)

Un informe del servicio de prensa del LNR desde la ciudad de Rubizhne.

Entrega de ayuda humanitaria, agua potable y evacuación de residentes de una ciudad constantemente bombardeada por la artillería de las AFU.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40890


----------



## COVID 8M (8 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



No se puede tener EL COÑO mejor colocado. Lo afirmo, y eso que no se lo he visto. Vaya la rachita que lleva la cris sacándadose la vágina por tuiter día tras día...


----------



## rejon (8 Abr 2022)

*Macron califica de "abominable" el ataque a la estación de Kramatorsk.*
El presidente de Francia, Emmanuel Macron, ha calificado este viernes de "abominable" el ataque a la estación de tren de la localidad ucraniana de Kramatorsk y ha señalado que *el único armamento de las víctimas eran sus maletas y osos de peluche*.

"Los civiles ucranianos huyen de lo peor. ¿Sus armas? Sillas de ruedas, osos de peluche y maletas. En la estación de Kramatorsk esta mañana, las familias que estaban a la espera han sufrido lo inimaginable. Hay docenas de muertos y cientos de heridos. Es abominable", dijo en Twitter.

Las autoridades ucranianas han responsabilizado a Rusia y apuntan que *al menos 50 personas, entre ellos cuatro niños, han fallecido en ese ataque*, que tuvo lugar cuando la gente estaba esperando ser evacuada.

"Apoyaremos las investigaciones en Ucrania para garantizar que se haga justicia. Nuestros pensamientos están con las familias que continúan huyendo. Les daremos la bienvenida a nuestra Unión, nuestra Unión de paz", añadió en Twitter el presidente.


----------



## Jotagb (8 Abr 2022)

Dr. Oetker abandona Rusia. 
Menos mierda comerán los Ruskis


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Abr 2022)

Los chechenos pasando viejas facturas de Siria y Yemen con ciertos mercenarios del otanfato…


Los vídeos gore hay que verlos en las fosas marianas…


----------



## piru (8 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> La debacle ruskie es total. El siguiente vídeo muestra la magnitud de los decesos y es altamente derroitivo. Veo altamente improbable que Putin sobreviva políticamente a una debacle de este calibre en Ucrania.
> 
> https://theync.com/a-few-dead-ruskies-rot-in-hell-slawa-ukrajini-reupload.htm
> 
> ...




Nos lo tenemos que creer?


----------



## rejon (8 Abr 2022)

Ganar la "Guerra" que has montado tu solo, hijoPutin??? Lo que tienes que hacer es retirar tus tropas YA de Ucrania. 

Es una injusticia, una verguenza lo que ocurre en Ucrania.


----------



## El-Mano (8 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> No puedo cargar la pàgina web de RT (PR_CONNECT_RESET_ERROR). Os ocurre lo mismo?



Yo sí puedo, prueba ahora RT en Español - Noticias internacionales


----------



## Tierra Azul (8 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ganar la "Guerra" que has montado tu solo, hijoPutin??? Lo que tienes que hacer es retirar tus tropas YA de Ucrania.
> 
> Es una injusticia, una verguenza lo que ocurre en Ucrania.











Militares rusos destruyen un centro de reunión y adiestramiento de mercenarios extranjeros en Ucrania con misiles del sistema Bastión


El portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, Ígor Konashénkov, declaró este viernes que militares rusos destruyeron a través de un ataque con misiles




www.elciudadano.com


----------



## JAGGER (8 Abr 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Los rusos niegan que se haya realizado ningún ataque a la estación de Kramatorsk. Como se destape que ha sido un ataque de los ucranianos a su propia población para sumar simpatías y llevar a los europeos a una confrontación directa que les salve el culo, a Zelenski le quedan dos telediarios.



Claro que van a negar que bombardearon una estación de trenes. Pero resulta obvio que lo hicieron los rusos para culpar a los ucranianos.

Tienen la costumbre de insultar la inteligencia ajena, pero esto ya es demasiado evidente.


----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)

Si quereis ver jetas de prisioneros de guerra Ukros. También hay "charcutería" y chatarra varia

t.me/s/chub_detection


----------



## mazuste (8 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Basurin dijo que Kramatorsk había sido bombardeada por la misma brigada ucraniana que antes había bombardeado Donetsk.Afirmó que los militares ucranianos implicados en la provocación de Kramatorsk tendrán que rendir cuentas por ello.
> t.me/Soldierline/2808



Sin embargo, esa matanza tuvo que estar bien coordinada en la jefatura,
porque la megafonía ukri animaba a huir del Donbass y, cuando estaba
concentrandose la gente en la estación lanzaron el misil al lugar. 
Una matanza planeada.


----------



## rejon (8 Abr 2022)

Es tanta la humillación de los rusos que lo único que les place es masacrar civiles!...HDLGP


----------



## amcxxl (8 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> La debacle ruskie es total. El siguiente vídeo muestra la magnitud de los decesos y es altamente derroitivo. Veo altamente improbable que Putin sobreviva políticamente a una debacle de este calibre en Ucrania.
> 
> https://theync.com/a-few-dead-ruskies-rot-in-hell-slawa-ukrajini-reupload.htm
> 
> ...



o sea que murieron 39 paracaidistas de un regimiento que puede tener 800 o 1000 y el regimiento fue aniquilado....

y de ahi a 15000 muertos rusos.....

eso si de los 15000 nazis liquidados solo en Mariupol , los ucros no dicen nada 

anda a tomar por el culo imbecil de mierda


----------



## ussser (8 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Y el gas ruso sigue fluyendo por Ucrania…raro, raro, raro…



Alemania aún manda algo, supongo.


----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)

En cuanto a las preguntas sobre el general de la OTAN en Mariupol.
Los rumores sobre él circulan desde hace tiempo y son persistentes.
Sin embargo, no he encontrado pruebas al 100% de su presencia en Mariupol.
No voy a inventar nada sobre este tema. Así que estoy esperando una foto del cadáver o con él en cautiverio, si es que realmente está ahí.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40902


----------



## amcxxl (8 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Sin embargo, esa matanza tuvo que estar bien coordinada en la jefatura,
> porque la megafonía ukri animaba a huir del Donbass y, cuando estaba
> concentrandose la gente en la estación lanzaron el misil al lugar.
> Una matanza planeada.



evidentemente que eso esta planeado es un crimen de guerra no un error de calculo ni algo individual de un nazi drogado

ademas se pretende impedir a los civiles huir para que queden de rehenes y que muera cuanta mas gente mejor


----------



## Botones Sacarino (8 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Nos lo tenemos que creer?




Claro, hacia finales de febrero o principios de marzo ya se hablo de una unidad de paracaidistas rusos aniquilada en las afueras de Kiev, aunque sin dar nombres.

Por cierto, el batallón Azov sigue vivo en Mariupol y zonas aledañas. Aquí se ve como tiran un rpg-22 o un AT-4 contra lo que parece un BMP ruskie.





Más ruskis derroídos en un ambush de nacionalistas del batallón Azov en la groznificada Mariupol, que siguen golpeando a los ruskis con puño de acero. Parece un ambush con armas ligeras, les cogieron por sorpresa. Yo cuento al menos 5 fiambres.





Situación aproximada en Mariupol.


----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso muestra humanidad hacia los prisioneros de guerra y crea todas las condiciones para la protección de los civiles.

Existen [proyectos de órdenes](https://t.me/VoZmezdie2022/1519?single) del Ministro de Defensa y del Jefe del Estado Mayor sobre el trato humano a los prisioneros de guerra y el respeto a la población civil.

Al parecer, los pedidos ya se han firmado.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40903


----------



## rejon (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)

La solicitud de adhesión de Ucrania a la UE se estudiará este verano, según ha declarado la Presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen.

Al parecer, la táctica de compasión de Zelensky funcionó. El sangriento ataque de las AFU en Kramatorsk, la exhibición de bajas en Bucha... ¿todo para cumplir el viejo sueño de entrar en la UE?

t.me/Soldierline/2810

_De aquí al verano muchas cosas pueden pasar_


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Kreonte (8 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Claro que van a negar que bombardearon una estación de trenes. Pero resulta obvio que lo hicieron los rusos para culpar a los ucranianos.
> 
> Tienen la costumbre de insultar la inteligencia ajena, pero esto ya es demasiado evidente.



Quien está en una carrera propagandística vendiendo crímenes de guerra son los ucranianos, precisamente ahora mismo está Von der Leyen en Bucha; quien hace discursos ante los parlamentos extranjeros son los ucranianos, quien ruega por favor ayuda y entrar a dolor sin ceder a ninguna pretensión en las negociaciones son los ucranianos. 

Rusia pudo y puede destruir Ucrania hasta los cimientos sin dejar a nadie vivo, quedarse con todo el país. Por favor....que sabes bien que he criticado la invasión rusa, pero lo q estamos viviendo ya no tiene lógica alguna.

USA por un lado está que no caga por ver destrucción y Zelenski por el otro igual por la cuenta que le trae.


----------



## amcxxl (8 Abr 2022)

Brigada Ahmat encontró mercenarios extranjeros Mariupol


----------



## Botones Sacarino (8 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> o sea que murieron 39 paracaidistas de un regimiento que puede tener 800 o 1000 y el regimiento fue aniquilado....
> 
> y de ahi a 15000 muertos rusos.....
> 
> ...




Lea idiota, al menos 39 hasta el 13 de marzo, y esos 39 de noticias filtradas y nombres obtenidos de redes sociales que posiblemente fueran muchos más.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Abr 2022)

MEANWHILE

SANCIONES DE LA UE CONTRA LA UE
QUE HARAN QUE OS QUITEN LAS GANAS DE VIVIR DE UNA VEZ

*Sólo quedan unas pocas semanas de aceite de girasol en el Reino Unido, lo que lleva a reducir la producción de patatas fritas y a buscar una alternativa en forma de aceite de colza*






*"ESENCIALEMNTE VAIS A MORIR SIN CERDEO ... ASI APRENDEREIS"*














Sunflower oil: UK bottler has a few weeks' supply left


THE UK'S largest cooking oil bottler has said it only has a few weeks' supply of sunflower oil left, as experts warn the UK is facing shortages not seen since World War Two.




www.express.co.uk













Sunflower oil: UK bottler has a few weeks' supply left


Makers of oven chips, crisps, ready meals and cereal bars are racing to find alternatives.



www.bbc.com




"At the moment, Ukrainian farmers should be sowing the seeds now for the harvest in October and November.
"Clearly that's not going to happen… we're probably going to miss the season so we could be impacted for 12-18 months."












The recipes for hundreds of food products are being reformulated due to the lack of sunflower oil
Sunflower oil can also be found in many hundreds of products, like ready meals, biscuits and mayonnaise.

Food manufacturers are now racing to find alternative ingredients.

The British Snack Company makes a small but popular range of hand cooked crisps for sale in pubs. After potatoes, its other key ingredient is sunflower oil.

"The supply of sunflower oil is something that we've always taken for granted," said founder Tom Lock.

Shortly after the invasion, he had to quickly come up with a plan B and has already switched to rapeseed oil, which is very similar.

"There's an incredible scramble. Everyone's doing the same thing. So while sunflower oil is impossible to get at the moment, rapeseed oil is possible but difficult to get as well obviously because everyone's having the same idea, as prices are skyrocketing at the moment."​


----------



## Riina (8 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La solicitud de adhesión de Ucrania a la UE se estudiará este verano, según ha declarado la Presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen.
> 
> Al parecer, la táctica de compasión de Zelensky funcionó. El sangriento ataque de las AFU en Kramatorsk, la exhibición de bajas en Bucha... ¿todo para cumplir el viejo sueño de entrar en la UE?
> 
> ...



En Junio, tal como va la guerra, Ucrania poco territorio tendrá en la orilla oriental del Dniepr. Será una versión reducida del antiguo país ucraniano.


----------



## ProfeInsti (8 Abr 2022)

*Rusia expulsa a 45 diplomáticos polacos.*


----------



## Nico (8 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> El primer ministro Eduard Heger dice que Eslovaquia ha entregado su sistema de defensa aérea S-300 a Ucrania para ayudarla a defenderse de los ataques rusos.




Los rusos ya comentaron que cuando venden sus sistemas de armas, lo hacen bajo el contrato de que no pueden ser cedidas a "terceras partes" sin su consentimiento.

Los eslovacos *están vulnerando sus contratos*. Luego vendrán los lloros y será "culpa de Rusia".


----------



## rejon (8 Abr 2022)

Vamos Es que no es lo mismo. Ucrania no ha invadido Rusia. No se ha metido en un país extranjero a destruirlo. 

Si hay que explicar la diferencia, malo.


----------



## Red Star (8 Abr 2022)

Han revocado el certificado SSL de Rusia Today. Ahora todos los navegadores dan error cuando intentas ver RT - Breaking news, shows, podcasts

Menudos hijos de puta están hechos los "aliades" de la OTAN.


----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)

De un suscriptor de Kramatorsk:

"Buenas noches Sasha. En cuanto a su artículo sobre Kramatorsk. Soy residente de Kramatorsk, conozco bien la ciudad.

Por la foto del puerto trasero con la inscripción "para los niños" y el lado lejano de la zona de ataque, esta dirección es claramente 100% de la dirección de Dorbropillya. Estoy bastante seguro de ello. Y como dispararon desde esta dirección, es poco probable que apuntaran a las fuerzas del orden. En esta dirección no pueden llegar a la línea del frente. Por lo tanto, estaban claramente destinadas a las fuerzas del orden. Y deliberadamente empezaron a reunir a la gente.

Hace dos días, el alcalde anunció que los servicios públicos abandonaban la ciudad y que comenzaba la evacuación de la misma. Ayer no se atrevieron, de lo contrario podría haber habido hasta medio millar de víctimas, ayer hubo una verdadera multitud. Pero hoy en día hay menos gente y siguen golpeando.

Ahora anuncian el traslado de personas en autobuses. Pero, por desgracia, muchos no quieren irse. Dicen que pase lo que pase, nos quedaremos allí hasta el final. Están preparando los sótanos y las provisiones. Lamentablemente, unas 50.000 de las 150.000 personas se quedarán allí.

Mi abuela también se queda allí, no quiere irse, dice que no puede soportar el viaje. Está en Belenkoye. Espero poder llegar a ella cuando llegue la nuestra. Pero lo de la estación, seguro que es deliberado, eso es lo que da miedo. Tengo miedo de que destrocen la ciudad sin perdonar a nadie ni a nada".

t.me/boris_rozhin/40911


----------



## ProfeInsti (8 Abr 2022)

*Putin reaparece en la capilla ardiente del ultranacionalista Zhirinovsky.*


----------



## NEKRO (8 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Claro, hacia finales de febrero o principios de marzo ya se hablo de una unidad de paracaidistas rusos aniquilada en las afueras de Kiev, aunque sin dar nombres.
> 
> Por cierto, el batallón Azov sigue vivo en Mariupol y zonas aledañas. Aquí se ve como tiran un rpg-22 o un AT-4 contra lo que parece un BMP ruskie.
> 
> ...




Vamos a ver cuenta rescatada.

Cuando te manden las cosas diles que te las pasen bien al español, que sino se nota mucho.


*AMBUSH=EMBOSCADA*


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (8 Abr 2022)

_El diputado de la Duma estatal Adam Delimkhanov confirma que los instructores de la OTAN están atrapados junto con los nazis de Azov dentro de Azovstal:

"Yo les daría un consejo: no se suban a los helicópteros. Mejor cuelguen la bandera [blanca] y vengan a nosotros".

_


----------



## rejon (8 Abr 2022)

Y creerán los rusos que una vez que alcancen sus objetivos la guerra va a terminar con lo que han hecho?


----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)

Los militares ucranianos intentaron salir de Mariupol colocando una señal táctica Z en sus equipos. Pero siguen siendo identificados. Este BMP fue abandonado intacto.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40914


----------



## hartman (8 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *Rusia expulsa a 45 diplomáticos polacos.*



joder habia leido explota a 45 diplomaticos.
puta tele.


----------



## Strikelucky (8 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Sin embargo, esa matanza tuvo que estar bien coordinada en la jefatura,
> porque la megafonía ukri animaba a huir del Donbass y, cuando estaba
> concentrandose la gente en la estación lanzaron el misil al lugar.
> Una matanza planeada.



Es verdad, coño! Ahora caigo, ayer o antes de ayer pidieron a la población evacuar esas ciudades... hijos de fruta, la primera vez que oigo a las "autoridades Ucranianas" esa petición!!! Y justo hoy, BOOM un tocha en la estación de tren. 
Mal paridos


----------



## Botones Sacarino (8 Abr 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Vamos a ver cuenta rescatada.
> 
> Cuando te manden las cosas diles que te las pasen bien al español, que sino se nota mucho.
> 
> ...




Leo mucho en inglés y de manera inconsciente llamo a la emboscada ambush, de igual manera que algunos llaman al cemento concreto entre otras muchas cosas.

y en efecto, este es mi otro nick, necesito mantener un perfil bajo aquí.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (8 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Los rusos ya comentaron que cuando venden sus sistemas de armas, lo hacen bajo el contrato de que no pueden ser cedidas a "terceras partes" sin su consentimiento.
> 
> Los eslovacos *están vulnerando sus contratos*. Luego vendrán los lloros y será "culpa de Rusia".



No es así.

Los s300PMU eslovacos son herencia de la antigua Checoslovaquia, y de fabricación soviética. Teniendo en cuenta que el país fabricante no existe, no aplica dicho contrato.


----------



## Nico (8 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La República Checa envió recientemente un envío de cinco tanques T-72 y cinco vehículos de combate de infantería, dijeron a Reuters fuentes de defensa checas no reveladas el 8 de abril.




Según aclararon los rusos -y es de estilo en este tipo de productos-, el armamento ruso no puede ser transferido a terceras partes sin acuerdo previo de Rusia.

República Checa incumples los acuerdos. Luego si lloras será culpa de los "malvados rusos", ¿verdad?


----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)

Según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, al comienzo de la operación en Ucrania, las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas tenían 40 lanzacohetes Tochka-U operativos.
Durante la operación, se destruyeron ocho de estos lanzadores y aproximadamente el 90% de sus existencias de misiles en los depósitos de misiles y artillería destruidos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/40918


----------



## Azrael_II (8 Abr 2022)

Me extraña... Ya que en este paso aún no estaba y no se fian de sus ciudadanos pero por si acaso lo pongo 







BOOOOM Acaban de decirlo en La Sexta. EL gobierno autoriza la tenencia de armamento en nuestros hogares


Lo acabo de oír y me he quedado de piedra. ME imagino que con armamento se referirán a fusiles de asalto y granadas para la defensa de la guerra que nos viene




burbuja.info






Gobierno autoriza tenencia de armas... Troleo?


----------



## ZARGON (8 Abr 2022)

Ya empezó. Ucrania fuera de Ucrania. 
Los refugiados son la semilla de la hiedra venenosa.
La crisis será la tierra fertil.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (8 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Según aclararon los rusos -y es de estilo en este tipo de productos-, el armamento ruso no puede ser transferido a terceras partes sin acuerdo previo de Rusia.
> 
> República Checa incumples los acuerdos. Luego si lloras será culpa de los "malvados rusos", ¿verdad?



Los t72 también son soviéticos, no rusos. 
No aplica dicha cláusula.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (8 Abr 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Los rusos niegan que se haya realizado ningún ataque a la estación de Kramatorsk. Como se destape que ha sido un ataque de los ucranianos a su propia población para sumar simpatías y llevar a los europeos a una confrontación directa que les salve el culo, a Zelenski le quedan dos telediarios.



No.
Todos saben lo que está pasando.
Lo venderían como un error de cálculo, como un general que se le fue la olla, o como un virus mortal que mata niños y jóvenes deportistas, y por eso se prohiben las bodas y entierros.
A la ovejada simplemente se le miente.
Da igual con que.
Harán lo que se les diga que tienen que hacer.


----------



## Alvin Red (8 Abr 2022)

Incógnitas para este finde:

1.- ¿Qué habrá en los sótanos de la fabrica de Mariupol?
2.- Ganara Le Pen en Francia, si es así el eje Franco-alemán puede torcerse bastante.

Los países que votaran a favor de la expulsión de Rusia ya pueden preparar víveres, que la OTAN simplemente les dará las gracias y aire.


----------



## rober713 (8 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Leo mucho en inglés y de manera inconsciente llamo a la emboscada ambush, de igual manera que algunos llaman al cemento concreto entre otras muchas cosas.
> 
> y en efecto, este es mi otro nick, necesito mantener un perfil bajo aquí.



.


----------



## hartman (8 Abr 2022)

ningun ruso o ucraniano en el foro para ver que opinan no?


----------



## NPI (8 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Montaje tras montaje hasta que las OVEJAS se den cuenta de la mentira que les cuentan en sus medios (PrensaOTAN, RadioOTAN, TeleOTAN e InternetOTAN).


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Abr 2022)

Ahora es cuando van a empezar a entrar los sudores a Macron y sus palmeros…
MOSCÚ, 8 de abril. /TASS/. Los resultados de las interceptaciones por radio de Mariupol muestran que hay un número significativo de mercenarios extranjeros en las zonas ocupadas de la ciudad, que hablan principalmente idiomas europeos. Así lo anunció el viernes el representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, el General de División Igor Konashenkov.


https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/14329017



Como los hagan desfilar el 9 de mayo por Moscú la que se puede liar…

Supongo que al final habrá pasteleo…


----------



## Honkler (8 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> No es así.
> 
> Los s300PMU eslovacos son herencia de la antigua Checoslovaquia, y de fabricación soviética. Teniendo en cuenta que el país fabricante no existe, no aplica dicho contrato.





Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Los t72 también son soviéticos, no rusos.
> No aplica dicha cláusula.



Sabes cual es el país heredero jurídico de la ex URSS?


----------



## Ardilla Roja (8 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Lo leí y me pareció excelente. Claramente que para alguien con mentalidad de pequeño roedor puede desconcertar, lo reconozco.
> Lamento que no haya sido de su agrado, ardilla comunista.



Lamento decirle que Israel me parece un estado terrorista, globalista, exportador de mercenarios y masacrador de los legítimos habitantes de Palestina, JAGGER sionista.


----------



## NPI (8 Abr 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Miles de rusos abandonan su patria desde el inicio de la guerra: "El país es como un gigantesco barco que se hunde"*
> 
> 
> *Educadores, periodistas, ingenieros... salen de Rusia por su oposición al Gobierno de Putin.*
> ...



20bulos y sus "artículos" tan libres, independientes e imparciales






Las cuentas que se dedican en el hilo a poner sólo enlaces de las "noticias" son (*silenus *y *Morcillada Mortal*) son los mismos del 2020 = 2022.


----------



## Nico (8 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Claro que van a negar que bombardearon una estación de trenes. Pero resulta obvio que lo hicieron los rusos para culpar a los ucranianos.
> 
> Tienen la costumbre de insultar la inteligencia ajena, pero esto ya es demasiado evidente.




¿ Con un misil que sólo usan los ucranianos ?
Un poquito raro, ¿no crees?


----------



## rejon (8 Abr 2022)

Estos rusos tienen una forma peculiar de 'liberar' a los Ucranianos


----------



## SkullandPhones (8 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Qué diría occidente si China enviara a Rusia armas, voluntarios y blindados?


----------



## hartman (8 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿ Con un misil que sólo usan los ucranianos ?
> Un poquito raro, ¿no crees?



lo usan los 2.








OTR-21 Tochka - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





220 tienen los rusos y 90 los ucranianos.


----------



## SkullandPhones (8 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿ Con un misil que sólo usan los ucranianos ?
> Un poquito raro, ¿no crees?



Eres retrasado además de mongolo?


----------



## rejon (8 Abr 2022)

Estas barbaridades a las que está recurriendo Rusia son los más terribles síntomas de su propia debilidad, van a perder la guerra.


----------



## magufone (8 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los politicos polacos merecen lo peor, quiero creer que su pueblo no piensa lo mismo que sus enfermos gobernantes



Afortunadamente, no.
Pero el ruido lo hacen sus politicos.


----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Incógnitas para este finde:
> 
> 1.- ¿Qué habrá en los sótanos de la fabrica de Mariupol?
> 2.- Ganara Le Pen en Francia, si es así el eje Franco-alemán puede torcerse bastante.
> ...




Puede ganar la 1ª vuelta. Pero si no saca más del 50% en la 2ª el algoritmo lo corregirá.


----------



## dabuti (8 Abr 2022)

La última de ayer del agüelo en ese minivideo.
¿Tiene el botón nuclear?

La firgen....


----------



## clapham5 (8 Abr 2022)

El Zar la ha cagao . El dogma de la infalibilidad rusa no existe . C'est fini . El Zar esta desnudo . Una pausa pal buchito de cafe
El error garrafal de Putin le costara a Rusia muy caro . Finlandia y Suecia han visto que El Zar es un imbecil y claro ...a rio revuelto , ganancia de pescadores . El momento es ahora que Rusia esta con el fango al cuello inmovilizada y El Zar en panic mode
La bravuconeria del Zar quedo en eso . mucho ladrar y poco morder . No querias caldo , pues toma dos tazas . Finlandia y Suecia
Rusia parece debil porque seguramente es debil . Occidente ya no respeta a Rusia . Y la culpa es de Putin , alias Gorbachov 2
Al menos Gorbachov gano un premio Nobel . Y ahora que ? Bueno ...pues a joderse
Ucrania , que ya daba Crimea y el Donbass por perdidos ahora dice que NO . Y claro ...Occidente ira a la yugular . Hasta que Putin nukee un pais de la OTAN y empiece la III Guerra Mundial . Y todo por culpa de Putin .
El clapham ha decidido cambiarse ( provisionalmente ) de bando . Los perdedores apestan
Ukraina ta askatasuna





Finland & Sweden NATO Applications Could Be 'Imminent" After Stoltenberg Hints At Fast-Tracking | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com





post patrocinado por el Ayuntamiento de Ochagavia


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (8 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> o sea que murieron 39 paracaidistas de un regimiento que puede tener 800 o 1000 y el regimiento fue aniquilado....
> 
> y de ahi a 15000 muertos rusos.....
> 
> ...



De hecho, un regimiento soviético suele estar formado por 3 batallones de combate mas unidades de apoyo
Las unidades aerotransportadas suelen ser mas livianas en logística y armas pesadas, pero es fácil suponer que un regimiento tenga al menos 1800 hombres.
Como referencia, en las Malvinas, el 3º batallón paracaidista británico, sufrió 23 muertos en la toma de monte Longdon en tan solo unas horas de combate, y contaba con un regimiento de artillería en su apoyo
el 2ª batallón PARA sufrió 19 muertos en la pradera el ganso, y los guardias galeses 15 en el monte tumbledown
Es decir 3 batallones británicos profesionales sufrieron 57 muertos en 3 enfrentamiento puntuales, y se consideró un éxito operativo

Dato mata relato









3 tardes más de economía. España ante el abismo


Descubra la travesía de las últimas 4 décadas de España hacia su ruina económica , las causas, los culpables ,y las posibles soluciones




miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## El-Mano (8 Abr 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Han revocado el certificado SSL de Rusia Today. Ahora todos los navegadores dan error cuando intentas ver RT - Breaking news, shows, podcasts
> 
> Menudos hijos de puta están hechos los "aliades" de la OTAN.



Yo si puedo entrar, igual tengo otra configuración o algo. También podría ser que estan bloqueándolo a nivel de proveedor, y no este bloqueado en todos.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (8 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Sabes cual es el país heredero jurídico de la ex URSS?



En este caso no tengo claro que aplique. 
1 No se si estas cláusulas existían en su momento
2 No existen ninguno de los dos países. Y no sé hasta que punto sucede con este tema en relación a la otra parte. 
3 En el fondo importa un bledo. Estamos en guerra.


----------



## ussser (8 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ursula von der Leyen y Josep Borrell en Bucsa. En bolsas negras delante de ellos hay cuerpos de civiles asesinados. Los mismos. Que aún no han sido enterrados en la tierra para que los funcionarios europeos puedan hacer una foto espectacular de ellos.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/40851
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1018107



No son humanos.


----------



## rejon (8 Abr 2022)

Es una vergüenza lo que Rusia está haciendo en pleno siglo XXI, un país con unas enormes capacidades intelectuales y técnicas, metiéndose otra vez a carnicerías de hace 100 años. 

Espero que el karma sea justo con su gobierno fascista, y con todos los que le apoyan, allí y aquí.


----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> lo usan los 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Los rusos tendrán los suyos almacenados porque no tiran nada.
Ahora usan el Iskander que jode más.


----------



## Nico (8 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Los t72 también son soviéticos, no rusos.
> No aplica dicha cláusula.




Tema para analizar sin duda. Para el Derecho Internacional *Rusia quedó como responsable de todos los contratos de la antigua URSS, incluso de su DEUDA EXTERNA !!*

Si bien se prestaría para el debate (yo se lo compré a la URSS que no existe más), técnicamente -y legalmente- Rusia asumió todos los compromisos firmados por la URSS.

Lo que vale para "cobrar las deudas", vale para "hacer cumplir los contratos".


----------



## hartman (8 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El Zar la ha cagao . El dogma de la infalibilidad rusa no existe . C'est fini . El Zar esta desnudo . Una pausa pal buchito de cafe
> El error garrafal de Putin le costara a Rusia muy caro . Finlandia y Suecia han visto que El Zar es un imbecil y claro ...a rio revuelto , ganancia de pescadores . El momento es ahora que Rusia esta con el fango al cuello inmovilizada y El Zar en panic mode
> La bravuconeria del Zar quedo en eso . mucho ladrar y poco morder . No querias caldo , pues toma dos tazas . Finlandia y Suecia
> Rusia parece debil porque seguramente es debil . Occidente ya no respeta a Rusia . Y la culpa es de Putin , alias Gorbachov 2
> ...



y tu contacto armenia que dice?
telafo?


----------



## NPI (8 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Serbia votó para suspender la membresía de Rusia en el Consejo de Derechos Humanos de la ONU debido a la presión y el chantaje de Occidente, dijo el presidente serbio, Aleksandar Vucic, en la televisión nacional.*



Serbia y Hungría luego no quiero lloros cuando estéis muy mal económicamente.


----------



## quinciri (8 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> No es así.
> 
> Los s300PMU eslovacos son herencia de la antigua Checoslovaquia, y de fabricación soviética. Teniendo en cuenta que el país fabricante no existe, no aplica dicho contrato.



Que chorrada. si hay herederos o sucesores de la antigua checoslovaquia, y en cuanto a la adquisición de esas armas, también hay herederos o sucesores por parte de la URss que las fabricó y vendió bajo ciertas condiciones.

En cualquier caso, habra que veer si llegan, y se van a tomar por el culo en caso de llegar.


----------



## Seronoser (8 Abr 2022)

Ojo al bulgaro como se retuerce en el sitio, y se acaba largando ante esta brillante exposición de la irlandesa Daly


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (8 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Tema para analizar sin duda. Para el Derecho Internacional *Rusia quedó como responsable de todos los contratos de la antigua URSS, incluso de su DEUDA EXTERNA !!*
> 
> Si bien se prestaría para el debate (yo se lo compré a la URSS que no existe más), técnicamente -y legalmente- Rusia asumió todos los compromisos firmados por la URSS.
> 
> Lo que vale para "cobrar las deudas", vale para "hacer cumplir los contratos".



Y funciona igual con Checoslovaquia y Eslovaquia? 
Pero ya lo he dicho antes. 
Estamos en guerra. Y lo que te rondaré. Esto solo ha hecho que empezar.


----------



## Nico (8 Abr 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> Eres retrasado además de mongolo?




Te paso al ignore *por agresivo y maleducado*. Realmente no hemos intercambiado ninguna opinión o comentario antes, pero no creo que seas el tipo de persona con la que me siento cómodo conversando en un foro.

Saludines (torpe y maleducado).


----------



## crocodile (8 Abr 2022)

Z Informes de la milicia de Novorossiya (DNR, LNR, Ucrania, Guerra):
❗La operación conjunta de las tropas de la RPD y las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa continúa para liberar completamente a Mariupol — Ministerio de Defensa Ruso

Según el departamento, además de los nazis del batallón Azov y los restos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, hay mercenarios extranjeros en Mariupol. Esto se supo como resultado de intercepciones de radio. Las comunicaciones por radio, además del ucraniano y el ruso, se realizan en seis idiomas más.

Qué más se dijo en el departamento:

- En Mariupol, ahora están bloqueados los mercenarios extranjeros, que llegaron para matar a los militares rusos, escondiéndose detrás de un "escudo humano" de civiles;

- El régimen nacionalista de Kiev se negó a retirar a los militantes de Mariupol. Con esto en mente, la ciudad será liberada por las tropas de la RPD y unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas RF;

- Misiles lanzados desde el aire de alta precisión destruyeron un gran depósito de cohetes y armas de artillería en el área del asentamiento de Nimirovskoye;

- Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron un avión Su-27 ucraniano en el aire cerca del pueblo de Novomikhailovka;

- La aviación operacional-táctica de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia golpeó 54 instalaciones militares de Ucrania.

❗ Se informa que se han formado cinco grupos de sabotaje ~ reconocimiento a partir del batallón Azov, cuyas acciones se supone que se llevarán a cabo en forma de un modelo ruso en automóviles con números rusos y marcados con el signo "Z". Los grupos están destinados a cometer actos de sabotaje y ataques terroristas contra la población civil para desacreditar a las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa. Los grupos incluyen mercenarios extranjeros de países europeos.


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Abr 2022)

La milicia de la República Popular de Donetsk lleva consigo su mayor motivador contra los nazis


----------



## Epicii (8 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Es una vergüenza lo que Rusia está haciendo en pleno siglo XXI, un país con unas enormes capacidades intelectuales y técnicas, metiéndose otra vez a carnicerías de hace 100 años.
> 
> Espero que el karma sea justo con su gobierno fascista, y con todos los que le apoyan, allí y aquí.



Sabe cuantos civiles murieron en Irak?? o prefiere hacerse el distraido?
Por ahora en cuanto a victimas civiles lo de Ucrania no compite con ninguna guerra de EEUU.


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Abr 2022)

_#Mariupol: Las formaciones armadas ucranianas se rinden, incluyendo marineros y oficiales. Después de comprobar los documentos, los suben al autobús. Los rusos están tranquilos, nadie golpea ni mata a los prisioneros ucranianos. Un prisionero herido es ayudado por un soldado ruso a subir al autobús._


----------



## rejon (8 Abr 2022)

En la aldea ucraniana de Novyi Bykiv, los rusos establecieron su base en la escuela local. Todo el lugar está totalmente destrozado ahora, solo dos años después de que fue renovado.

Pero los mensajes que dejaron y la forma en que se comportaron son bastante reveladores.


----------



## NPI (8 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Compass LNG: Estonia se asegurará de que el gas ruso no entre en la terminal flotante*
> Hoy, 08:49
> 0
> 
> ...



Mensaje mío del *25 septiembre 2019*


> *Letonia, Lituania y Estonia* *cada año pierden población*, y con anterioridad en la URSS vivían mucho mejor que ahora en la UE, lo mismo ocurre con *Polonia *que la *población *en *edad de trabajar* que son *varios millones* *están fuera del país en concreto Reino Unido* principalmente, otra cosa es que son países donde no se ven gitanopanchimoronegros o hay una densidad de población demasiado baja en comparación con el Reino Unido o España por poner dos ejemplos.
> 
> Un saludo.



 Marcharse a Andorra es posible: "Un Estado no puede ahogar a sus contribuyentes a impuestos"


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (8 Abr 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Que chorrada. si hay herederos o sucesores de la antigua checoslovaquia, y en cuanto a la adquisición de esas armas, también hay herederos o sucesores por parte de la URss que las fabricó y vendió bajo ciertas condiciones.
> 
> En cualquier caso, habra que veer si llegan, y se van a tomar por el culo en caso de llegar.



Pero la venta de armas de incluir una cláusula para no ser utilizados en tu contra. Con lo que Ucrania está incumpliendo dicho contrato seguramente.

Y?

Es una guerra. Rusia y la OTAN están en guerra. Estamos, de hecho. Nos guste o no.

De hecho a cualquier persona con dos dedos de frente no le gusta estar en guerra. En burbuja sí parece ser. Pero claro, he dicho con dos dedos de frente.


----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)

Conocí a un voluntario francés, el solista de la Filarmónica de Donetsk, François Modeme, en Mariupol, en la línea del frente. Está de nuevo al frente, ¡y de nuevo un voluntario!

t.me/boris_rozhin/40920


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Abr 2022)

_LA UE PAGA ACTUALMENTE A RUSIA 1.000 MILLONES DE DÓLARES AL DÍA POR LA ENERGÍA_



¿Esto es cierto?.


----------



## frangelico (8 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Sabes cual es el país heredero jurídico de la ex URSS?



Pues es cierto que existe un derecho de sucesión de estados que entre otras cosas regulamos derechos y obligaciones que quedan en el aire. Por ejemplo, en caso de partición de España, hay unas reglas para dividir activos y pasivos y hace falta un acuerdo, de no haberlo se divide según una regla. Rusia supongo que es el heredero de la URSS .


----------



## Seronoser (8 Abr 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Ya empezó. Ucrania fuera de Ucrania.
> Los refugiados son la semilla de la hiedra venenosa.
> La crisis será la tierra fertil.



Pues en Rusia hay 5 millones de ucranianos, que sigan haciendo el subnormal...


----------



## rejon (8 Abr 2022)

Gran escalada diplomática entre Francia y Polonia después de que se citara a Macron diciendo que “el primer ministro polaco es un antisemita de extrema derecha” en una entrevista publicada hoy en Le Parisien.

Macron está enojado con Morawiecki por criticar sus frecuentes llamadas con Putin.


----------



## NPI (8 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Otra vez subes esta noticia?
> La subiste hace unos días...
> 
> No se va nadie de Rusia querido, no tengas tanto empeño, ni tú, ni 20 minutos
> Ale, pilla sitio en el baúl de ignorados. Hasta nunca


----------



## Kluster (8 Abr 2022)

.


rejon dijo:


> En la aldea ucraniana de Novyi Bykiv, los rusos establecieron su base en la escuela local. Todo el lugar está totalmente destrozado ahora, solo dos años después de que fue renovado.
> 
> Pero los mensajes que dejaron y la forma en que se comportaron son bastante reveladores.



Las escuelas también son armas de guerra.

Normal que las destrocen.


----------



## Malevich (8 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Y funciona igual con Checoslovaquia y Eslovaquia?
> Pero ya lo he dicho antes.
> Estamos en guerra. Y lo que te rondaré. Esto solo ha hecho que empezar.



La heredera de Checoslovaquia es la República Checa. De hecho se quedó hasta con la bandera. 
Igual que la heredera de Yugoslavia es Serbia.


----------



## mazuste (8 Abr 2022)

Irina 
*El representante de la Milicia Popular de la RPD, Basurin, informó que Kramatorsk *
_*fue atacado por la misma brigada del ejército ucraniano que disparó contra Donetsk*_
*anteriormente*


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (8 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> La heredera de Checoslovaquia es la República Checa. De hecho se quedó hasta con la bandera.
> Igual que la heredera de Yugoslavia es Serbia.



Pues entonces si es así, Eslovaquia no incumple ninguna cláusula.


----------



## rejon (8 Abr 2022)

la puta realidad:


----------



## amcxxl (8 Abr 2022)

no se que coño dice el indocumentado ese

no hay mayor quinta columna en Rusia que los degenerados del Banco Central, institucion de ocupacion colonial, (filial del FMI)

no se a que espera Putin para nacionalizar el Banco Central y echar a su traidora presidenta de Rusia, nadie ha echo mas para socavar el desarrollo economico de Rusia, empezando por poner el tipo de interes en el 20% en lugar de hacer control, de capitales de los oligarcas

al fin y al cabo Putin mamo de la mentalidad neoliberal de los 90 y es dificil cambiar los esquemas mentales de la gente y menos a esas edades



frangelico dijo:


> Pues es cierto que existe un derecho de sucesión de estados que entre otras cosas regulamos derechos y obligaciones que quedan en el aire. Por ejemplo, en caso de partición de España, hay unas reglas para dividir activos y pasivos y hace falta un acuerdo, de no haberlo se divide según una regla. Rusia supongo que es el heredero de la URSS .



la URSS era una federalizacion de Rusia, la actual Federacion de Rusia es el trozo proncipal de la ampitacion de la URSS que era Rusia federalizada


----------



## ProfeInsti (8 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El Zar la ha cagao . El dogma de la infalibilidad rusa no existe . C'est fini . El Zar esta desnudo . Una pausa pal buchito de cafe
> El error garrafal de Putin le costara a Rusia muy caro . Finlandia y Suecia han visto que El Zar es un imbecil y claro ...a rio revuelto , ganancia de pescadores . El momento es ahora que Rusia esta con el fango al cuello inmovilizada y El Zar en panic mode
> La bravuconeria del Zar quedo en eso . mucho ladrar y poco morder . No querias caldo , pues toma dos tazas . Finlandia y Suecia
> Rusia parece debil porque seguramente es debil . Occidente ya no respeta a Rusia . Y la culpa es de Putin , alias Gorbachov 2
> ...



Nadie entiende la estrategia de Putin y su cúpula.
Aunque los tiempos son muy distintos los de Rusia a los de Occidente.
Cuidado que podríamos pasar a una guerra de baja intensidad, y que dure años.


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Abr 2022)

Aquí les sale mal la emboscada, este video no lo vereís en el hilo de chuski...


----------



## HelpAviation (8 Abr 2022)

Localizan otros más de 130 civiles asesinados en Makarov, cerca de la capital de Ucrania


Las autoridades de la ciudad de Makarov, cerca de la capital de Ucrania, Kiev, han informado de que al...




www.europapress.es


----------



## arriondas (8 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Afortunadamente, no.
> Pero el ruido lo hacen sus politicos.



Mis amistades en Polonia no entienden por qué su gobierno apoya de forma tan vehemente a un gobierno... que glorifica a personajes de muy dudosa reputación (dicho de forma MUY SUAVE), que para colmo se dedicaron a masacrar a ¡polacos! en Volinia en 1942-43. Determinadas fobias son capaces de conducir a situaciones muy surrealistas.


----------



## dabuti (8 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Sabe cuantos civiles murieron en Irak?? o prefiere hacerse el distraido?
> Por ahora en cuanto a victimas civiles lo de Ucrania no compite con ninguna guerra de EEUU.



800.000 muertos y ni un puto crimen de guerra denunciado.
¿Alguien se cree a esta chusma ANGLOSIONISTA?


----------



## NPI (8 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Será más difícil hacer los partes de guerra a partir de ahora, llegó la censura a Youtube a lo grande.
> 
> Supongo que el ruso al que seguía con 2 millones de reproducciones en sus videos hacía pupita a la OTAN.
> Por suerte el advirtió que ocurriría y dio alguna otra forma de verlos.
> ...



El PENSAMIENTO ÚNICO no permite diferentes opiniones entre las OVEJAS, ya que si esto ocurre pensarían por ellas mismas y se darían cuenta de la mentira que está instalada en la granja.


----------



## .Kaikus (8 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Me extraña... Ya que en este paso aún no estaba y no se fian de sus ciudadanos pero por si acaso lo pongo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El Viruelo esta preparando un decreto para armar a sus boinas rojas bolivarianas, los chopos los repartiran entre los afiliados...


----------



## Kluster (8 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Nadie entiende la estrategia de Putin y su cúpula.
> Aunque los tiempos son muy distintos los de Rusia a los de Occidente.
> Cuidado que podríamos pasar a una guerra de baja intensidad, y que dure años.



Yo hace tiempo dije que podría quedar una zona desmilitarizada entre "las dos ucranias" que resulten del conflicto, al estilo de las dos coreas.

Si al final nadie da su brazo a torcer, puede que sea la unica opción viable.


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El Zar la ha cagao . El dogma de la infalibilidad rusa no existe . C'est fini . El Zar esta desnudo . Una pausa pal buchito de cafe
> El error garrafal de Putin le costara a Rusia muy caro . Finlandia y Suecia han visto que El Zar es un imbecil y claro ...a rio revuelto , ganancia de pescadores . El momento es ahora que Rusia esta con el fango al cuello inmovilizada y El Zar en panic mode
> La bravuconeria del Zar quedo en eso . mucho ladrar y poco morder . No querias caldo , pues toma dos tazas . Finlandia y Suecia
> Rusia parece debil porque seguramente es debil . Occidente ya no respeta a Rusia . Y la culpa es de Putin , alias Gorbachov 2
> ...



Clapas, no mezcles a los vascos con esa mierda purulenta, haz el favor, solo hay que ver a las harpias que mandan para Egpaña, gorroña, gorroña, todas con esa cara de vinagre rancio, que se las folle el Risto.


----------



## rejon (8 Abr 2022)

Reino Unido enviará vehículos blindados 'Mastiff' a Ucrania.

El Reino Unido enviará un número no especificado de vehículos Mastiff fuertemente blindados a Ucrania, confirmó el secretario de Defensa, Ben Wallace, el 8 de abril.

Las tropas británicas se dirigirán a un país vecino a Ucrania para brindar entrenamiento.


----------



## .Kaikus (8 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> ningun ruso o ucraniano en el foro para ver que opinan no?



@Teuro es ucraniano, no se si de los buenos o de los malos...


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (8 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> la puta realidad:



A ver que tiene desatendido el subforo de politica cuando el PPodrido ha sido condenado por la Audiencia Nacional y hay otro caso de nepotismo del PP con el primo de Almeida, otro marrón. ¡Corra ,ándele! Déjenos a los adultos este hilo.


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## ProfeInsti (8 Abr 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Yo hace tiempo dije que podría quedar una zona desmilitarizada entre "las dos ucranias" que resulten del conflicto, al estilo de las dos coreas.
> 
> Si al final nadie da su brazo a torcer, puede que sea la unica opción viable.



Pero eso no lo va aceptar Ucrania.
Es una perdida de territorio para ellos.


----------



## dabuti (8 Abr 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> Localizan otros más de 130 civiles asesinados en Makarov, cerca de la capital de Ucrania
> 
> 
> Las autoridades de la ciudad de Makarov, cerca de la capital de Ucrania, Kiev, han informado de que al...
> ...


----------



## hartman (8 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Pero eso no lo va aceptar Ucrania.
> Es una perdida de territorio para ellos.



pues ya son rusas de facto solo falta de iure.


----------



## Kluster (8 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Pero eso no lo va aceptar Ucrania.
> Es una perdida de territorio para ellos.



Lo aceptarán como alternativa a reconocer la separación de los territorios del este. Ucrania no se puede permitir el lujo de estar en guerra permanente con Rusia.


----------



## ProfeInsti (8 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> pues ya son rusas de facto solo falta de iure.



Para nada.
Rusia no tiene tomada totalmente ni Luganks, ni Donestk.


----------



## ProfeInsti (8 Abr 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Lo aceptarán como alternativa a reconocer la separación de los territorios del este. Ucrania no se puede permitir el lujo de estar en guerra permanente con Rusia.



Es que tampoco van a reconocer la perdida del Dombass.
Lo dijeron hace pocos días.


----------



## NPI (8 Abr 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> bueno, que el rublo se va recuperando poco a poco, es un decir...
> a que llamas recuperar? a que se ponga como hace 8 años?



Cuenta principal @orcblin y una de sus cuentas secundarias @Epicii


----------



## Proletario Blanco (8 Abr 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> Hasta el ejército ucraniano tuvo que disolver al batallón nazi de tornado, demasiado nazi hasta para ellos, cuando pillaron en los móviles de los comandantes violaciones hasta de niños en lugansk... cuando la realidad toca a la puerta, dile al ejército ucraniano que es proruso



La propaganda rusa me la paso por los cojones.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (8 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _LA UE PAGA ACTUALMENTE A RUSIA 1.000 MILLONES DE DÓLARES AL DÍA POR LA ENERGÍA_
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Esto es cierto?.



Perfectamente, entre la subida del gas y los incumplimientos del North2 puede que el gran ganador de la guerra sea Gasprom.


----------



## Bartleby (8 Abr 2022)

Si pensabais que desde el apartheid o el nazismo no se volverían a discriminar a personas por cuestiones étnicas, raciales o de procedencia, estabais muy confundidos, la historia se repite. El Boston Marathon impide la inscripción a personas de Rusia o Bielorrusia, vamos, como cuando no dejaban entrar en según que sitios a negros, o impedían que las mujeres pudieran correr una maratón









The Boston Marathon bans runners from Russia and Belarus 2 weeks before the race | CNN


Despite qualifying, runners living in Russia or Belarus are banned from participating in this year's Boston Marathon and Boston Athletic Association 5K, according to organizers.




edition.cnn.com


----------



## Sir Torpedo (8 Abr 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> Las escuelas también son armas de guerra.
> ...



Especialmente los edificios si los llenas de soldados.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (8 Abr 2022)

Mapa de la invasión a día de hoy. Maripoul Resiste!!!


----------



## delhierro (8 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Para nada.
> Rusia no tiene tomada totalmente ni Luganks, ni Donestk.



Cierto ucrania sigue estando en el 4% 5% de Lugansk. Y en algo más del 30% de Donestk pero creo que estan en ello hoy ya no esta en el puerto de Mariupol.

Tiene tambien otro par de provincias, de las que yo creo Putin se retirara en caso de acuerdo. Pero no va a haber acuerdo , porque occidente apoya al comico y le suministra armas y pasta. Putin queria un acuerdo desde antes de empezar esto, y se ha quedado algo ciclado, lo mismo espabila cualquier dia.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (8 Abr 2022)

Putinas de Burbuja.


----------



## Teuro (8 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> La última de ayer del agüelo en ese minivideo.
> ¿Tiene el botón nuclear?
> 
> La firgen....



Si tiene a su jefe al lado. Donde hay capitán no manda marinero.


----------



## quinciri (8 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham ha decidido cambiarse ( provisionalmente ) de bando . Los perdedores apestan
> Ukraina ta askatasuna



Hay que reconocer que estas graciosamente zumbado...


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Abr 2022)

_Eslovaquia - Ucrania: Nuevo video de carga y envío de sistemas de defensa aérea S-300PMU eslovacos a Ucrania. _





No paran de salir noticias de estas. Está muy claro que Rusia prepara algo MUY MUY GORDO. Los otanicos lo saben.


----------



## Salamandra (8 Abr 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Perfectamente, entre la subida del gas y los incumplimientos del North2 puede que el gran ganador de la guerra sea Gasprom.



¿Pero los puede cobrar la empresa?. Porque si no los cobra es solo inmovilizacion de papel. Es una forma de sacar de circulación dinero.

A ver si entiendo bien el sistema de papelitos. Hay papel cautivo que no va a intercambiarse asi ¿Si imprimes más papel por la misma cantidad de dinero se vaa notar algo en la inflacción?. Porque si la respuesta es no...pues la misma caradura, a la larga ya sabemos que se va a depreciar.


----------



## hartman (8 Abr 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que estas graciosamente zumbado...



tiene que ser dronja de la buena la que le pasa su contacto armenia.


----------



## Honkler (8 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Eslovaquia - Ucrania: Nuevo video de carga y envío de sistemas de defensa aérea S-300PMU eslovacos a Ucrania. _



Supongo que la inteligencia rusa tiene más que controlados esos envíos…


----------



## ProfeInsti (8 Abr 2022)

* Un obús mata a 50 personas en la estación de tren de Kramatork.
* Nadie entiende la estrategia de Putin y su cúpula.
* Ukrania ya recibe sistemas antiaéreos y carros de combate.
* Rusia admite perdidas significativas de sus tropas.
* China no vota en contra de Rusia en la ONU.
* Zelenski habla todas las noches por televisión en su país.
* Kiev filtro a los espías rusos información falsa sobre el ejercito.
* Rusia lanza 48 ataques en un día contra Jarkov.
* Rusia responderá sin falta a las sanciones económicas.
* Los combates han disminuido considerablemente.
* El rublo va recuperándose poco a poco.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (8 Abr 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> ¿Pero los puede cobrar la empresa?. Porque si no los cobra es solo inmovilizacion de papel. Es una forma de sacar de circulación dinero.
> 
> A ver si entiendo bien el sistema de papelitos. Hay papel cautivo que no va a intercambiarse asi ¿Si imprimes más papel por la misma cantidad de dinero se vaa notar algo en la inflacción?. Porque si la respuesta es no...pues la misma caradura, a la larga ya sabemos que se va a depreciar.



No se preocupen por los cobros, se busca el sistema que haga falta y con las comisiones que hagan falta loq eu no puede faltar es el gas ruso o se para todo hasta la tele que suelta la propaganda se para.


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Guaguei (8 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ahora es cuando van a empezar a entrar los sudores a Macron y sus palmeros…
> MOSCÚ, 8 de abril. /TASS/. Los resultados de las interceptaciones por radio de Mariupol muestran que hay un número significativo de mercenarios extranjeros en las zonas ocupadas de la ciudad, que hablan principalmente idiomas europeos. Así lo anunció el viernes el representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, el General de División Igor Konashenkov.
> 
> 
> ...



el mar que les trajo a Mariupol se convirtio en un mar peligroso cuando comenzo el conflicto, y tampoco les parecio buena idea moverse por el pais y ser descubiertos, no creo que a Rusia se le escape que Le Pen podria ganar las elecciones solo diciendo la verdad los rusos, y que les graben saliendo rendidos con sus banderitas blancas e interrogandoles en su idioma, si caen en combate es aun peor la culpa seria de Macron, en cualquier caso se deberia dar toda la informacion por las redes, ya que en la tele francesa no va a salir, quienes son, que digan sus nombres ellos mismos, por que estan ahi, de que parte de francia son, hace cuanto que no veis a vuestros familiares, sabeis lo que os espera ahora, no vais a volver a casita tan rapido como pensais,es mas complicado todo esta en el aire, cuanto mas detalle mas relato y mas historia y mas tweets y mas interes y mas propagacion


----------



## rejon (8 Abr 2022)

¿Quién ha invadido a quién?, ¿quién ha muerto?, ¿a quién no le están yendo las cosas como esperaba y necesita crear caos y confusión?


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (8 Abr 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que estas graciosamente zumbado...



El Clapham es un mito del foro. 
Nunca le deis thanks y menos después de medianoche. Se vuelve muy peligroso.


----------



## NPI (8 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Nueva "matanza rusa" rara como todas



Cascos alias pollas Blancas versión..., da igual.


----------



## Teuro (8 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Gran escalada diplomática entre Francia y Polonia después de que se citara a Macron diciendo que “el primer ministro polaco es un antisemita de extrema derecha” en una entrevista publicada hoy en Le Parisien.
> 
> Macron está enojado con Morawiecki por criticar sus frecuentes llamadas con Putin.



Además de la económica, la principal arma es que Putin es el presidente/dictador de un solo país y la OTAN más alidados son 40 "democracias". Para Putin lo más fácil es ir minando la "alianza" y sembrando el desacuerdo entre sus miembros.


----------



## arriondas (8 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Supongo que la inteligencia rusa tiene más que controlados esos envíos…



Como con los tanques checos, que iban en tren. Iban...


----------



## NPI (8 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Forma parte de la propaganda. Los "buenos" son superiores en todo, incluso moralmente. Los "malos" son la horda, los turcochinos su material es pura chatarra, son unos inútiles que sólo mandan guajetes al frente, no les importa su población, etc. Es, al fin y al cabo, una forma de deshumanizar, para que el espectador no sienta nada por ese enemigo. De un modo similar eran tratados los que cuestionaban las vacunas.
> 
> El llamar a los rusos "orcos" no es algo que haya salido de los ucranianos o de los foros de internet. Eso está creado por una agencia de publicidad, tipo Saatchi & Saatchi. Es algo lo suficientemente rebuscado como para no ser espontáneo.






"Propietario" *Publicis Groupe*


----------



## Proletario Blanco (8 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Mucha espalda y poco culo, maricon seguro, ese dibujante pierde tinta china !!!.



Te has fijado en eso???

uy uy uy. Me parece que alguien pierde aceite.....


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (8 Abr 2022)

risa más tonta me ha entrado


----------



## NPI (8 Abr 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> Muerte a Putin, muerte a Putin!!!



@ksa100


----------



## Guaguei (8 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ojo al bulgaro como se retuerce en el sitio, y se acaba largando ante esta brillante exposición de la irlandesa Daly



se rio y se llevo las manos a la cabeza durante la intervencion como si nada de lo que ella decia tuviese sentido, le dieron oportunidad de replica, se fue


----------



## dabuti (8 Abr 2022)

Hoy 8 de abril de 2020 hace ya 19 años del asesinato, en el Hotel Palestina de José Couso solamente quien es olvidado muere,18 años del asesinato de mi hijo, la vida es así de repente.. aunque nunca￼ puedes pensar en que te va a tocar a ti pero tú eres uno más en estas malditas guerras, eres lo que decía ánsar simples daños colaterales de las malditas guerras, que pena que los daños colaterales no le llegaran a quien yo se lo estoy deseando. Maribel muchísimos besos￼ A todas y a todos os deseo en este día un día tranquilo aunque sé que nunca lo es pero siempre me tendréis a vuestro lado haremos justicia cuando algún día, sea el gobierno que sea, nos deje volver a tener justicia internacional￼ os quiero.


¿HA DICHO ALGO JOSEP BORREGO SOBRE ESTOS GRINGOS CRIMINALES?


----------



## mazuste (8 Abr 2022)

El presidente del Comité de Inteligencia de la Cámara de Representantes, Adam Schiff:
*ESTADOS UNIDOS AYUDA A UCRANIA PARA QUE PODAMOS LUCHAR CONTRA RUSIA ALLÍ, NO AQUÍ*"


----------



## Tails (8 Abr 2022)

Lo elegiriais de congresista?


----------



## porconsiguiente (8 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> El Clapham es un mito del foro.
> Nunca le deis thanks y menos después de medianoche. Se vuelve muy peligroso.



Hay 3 reglas para relacionarse con el Clapham:
Que nunca le de la luz del sol. 
Que no se moje. 
Que no coma después de la media noche.


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (8 Abr 2022)

*El gran reto del envío de armamento pesado a Ucrania, superado: ya reciben sistemas antiaéreos y carros de combate*

*El problema es que sean detectados por Rusia y destruidos antes de ser operativos. Kiev ya cuenta con material eslovaco y checo.*










El gran reto del envío de armamento pesado a Ucrania, superado: ya reciben carros de combate


El problema es que sean detectados por Rusia y destruidos antes de ser operativos. Kiev ya cuenta con material eslovaco y checo.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## NPI (8 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Da igual cuales sean las pruebas y que el misil sea claramente Ucro, para occidente esto es de autoria Rusa y ya esta, no preguntaran mas.
> 
> 
> Leido por ahi....
> ...



Insertar este texto en los hilos del CM @Pinovski y de sus otras cuentas para que vean la REALIDAD de los que entran a sus hilos. Gracias @cryfar74


----------



## vettonio (8 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El Zar la ha cagao . El dogma de la infalibilidad rusa no existe . C'est fini . El Zar esta desnudo . Una pausa pal buchito de cafe
> El error garrafal de Putin le costara a Rusia muy caro . Finlandia y Suecia han visto que El Zar es un imbecil y claro ...a rio revuelto , ganancia de pescadores . El momento es ahora que Rusia esta con el fango al cuello inmovilizada y El Zar en panic mode
> La bravuconeria del Zar quedo en eso . mucho ladrar y poco morder . No querias caldo , pues toma dos tazas . Finlandia y Suecia
> Rusia parece debil porque seguramente es debil . Occidente ya no respeta a Rusia . Y la culpa es de Putin , alias Gorbachov 2
> ...



Lo que apesta es la indignidad.

La abuela de la bandera no necesita ni channel 5 ni ningún otro, para exhalar un aroma mil veces mas digno que el que se concentró en el Congreso el pasado 5 de abril, donde debieron mezclarse vahos de exclusivas y carísimas esencias, en fallida competencia por ocultar el pestilente hedor de la mezquindad y bajeza moral.

Se podrá ganar o perder, pero lo mas importante es ser fiel a unos valores dignos y humanos que es el único camino de no perderse a uno mismo.

Cualquiera que haya leido a Stieg Larsson sabe que las alcantarillas suecas transportan desde hace muchos años, ríos de moco verde.

Desde el asesinato de Palme a la intrigante historia del submarino en las costas suecas; todo constituye una paciente maniobra para desplazar al país nórdico de su histórica neutralidad.

Dos aportaciones contradictorias en una misma tarde. Blanco o negro. Rosas o bosta. A qué hueles Clapham? A dónde vas, Clapham?


----------



## _LoKy_ (8 Abr 2022)

*Booking pagó una multa de 1.300 millones de rublos por imponer condiciones desfavorables a los hoteles rusos - FAS.

 *


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (8 Abr 2022)

Las empresas estadounidenses se reúnen con funcionarios, una cita de uno de los participantes, - "El farol con los rusos no se cumplió, perdimos un gran mercado. Ahora se nos piden garantías en otros países de que no nos comportaremos igual. No hay garantías, las ventas son menores. No podemos permitírnoslo".


----------



## Seronoser (8 Abr 2022)

Os lo vais a pasar pipa en España con las ucranianas. Gente que ataca a otra por hablar en un idioma, incluso con un bebé delante.


----------



## NS 4 (8 Abr 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> La propaganda rusa de meter chavalas cantando música tradicional es muy efectiva...comparado a toda la mierda woke-usana que nos comemos todos los días...
> 
> ...la efectividad es brutal Y LO SABEN!!



Comparalas con 6 oragutanes negros haciendo twerking...


----------



## Seronoser (8 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Lea idiota, al menos 39 hasta el 13 de marzo, y esos 39 de noticias filtradas y nombres obtenidos de redes sociales que posiblemente fueran muchos más.



Usuarios de hace 8 años, enseñando la patita.
600 mensajes. Hemos asistido en dos minutos, al 1% de sus mensajes en todos estos 8 años


----------



## Seronoser (8 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> @Teuro es ucraniano, no se si de los buenos o de los malos...



Es un gilipollas. Confirmado


----------



## mazuste (8 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Un obús mata a 50 personas en la estación de tren de Kramatork.



Estos obuses deben ser de nueva generación y muy selectivos;
la fachada y los cristales impolutos. A los coches les tiene manía...


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (8 Abr 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Lo aceptarán como alternativa a reconocer la separación de los territorios del este. Ucrania no se puede permitir el lujo de estar en guerra permanente con Rusia.



Pero si es que a Ucrania le quedan dos telediarios.
No tiene gasolina, no tiene equipamiento, ya solo le quedan los soldados del Oeste, que son los funcis del ejército.
Los mejores ya los han perdido en Mariupol y en el Donbas van a perderlos en breve.

Ucrania sobrevive porque Rusia no ha entrado con todo lo gordo. Y no tiene prisa.
Pero Ucrania está muerta, económica, social, política y militarmente.


----------



## John Nash (8 Abr 2022)

El finde será interesante en Francia. Marine es anti sanciones y anti otan.


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## NPI (8 Abr 2022)

Coss_a_ma_la dijo:


> Esto es una noticia de hace días (4-abril, no de hoy) y afirmaba que Rusia volvía a usar estos misiles…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quemáis demasiado rápido las cuentas @Coss_a_ma_la


----------



## Zhukov (8 Abr 2022)

Hoy estoy de vacaciones y no tengo ganas de escribir más por hoy, pero aquí informan muy bien de los combates del día



https://topwar.ru/194668-protivnik-ispolzuet-taktiku-manevrennoj-oborony-svodka-po-specoperacii-vs-rf-na-ukraine.html


----------



## NPI (8 Abr 2022)

Aonyoigo dijo:


> Sino com
> 
> sino como los de EL País
> 
> ...



Te digo lo mismo que a tu clon @Coss_a_ma_la estáis quemando demasiado rápido las cuentas en el foro @Aonyoigo


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (8 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Estos obuses deben ser de nueva generación y muy selectivos;
> la fachada y los *cristales impolutos*. A los coches les tiene manía...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1018303



Ya tenemos al culpable. Lo lanzó Joseba de Carglass.
Perdón..


----------



## mazuste (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## lasoziedad (8 Abr 2022)

*Duro mensaje de China a Europa*

*Pekín cree que "uno no puede" apoyar la paz mientras envía armas a un país.
Hasta el momento, el gigante asiático no ha condenado la invasión rusa de Ucrania.*








El ministro de Exteriores chino, Wang Yi, ha asegurado durante una conversación telefónica con Emmanuel Bonne, principal consejero diplomático del presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, que *"uno no puede apoyar las conversaciones de paz en Ucrania y, al mismo, tiempo, enviar armas"* a ese país. "China busca que se llegue a *un alto al fuego* lo antes posible y que vuelva la paz, y estamos trabajando sin descanso para llegar a ese objetivo a nuestra propia manera. Al mismo tiempo, creemos que *todas las partes involucradas tienen que crear las condiciones* necesarias para promover las conversaciones de paz *en lugar de echar más leña al fuego*", indicó Wang durante la conversación, recogió anoche la Cancillería china en un comunicado.

"Lo que no se puede es pedir un alto el fuego para parar la guerra y al tiempo enviar constantemente un mayor número de armamento y equipamiento avanzados que *solo escalará aún más la guerra,* y tampoco se puede apoyar el diálogo mientras se imponen sanciones unilaterales que solo estimulan que el conflicto se enquiste", agregó.

Por su parte, Bonne ha indicado que Francia *siempre ha mostrado su compromiso con la paz* y que se comunica con todas las partes, incluida Rusia, "en asuntos de importancia tales como la neutralidad de Ucrania". "Francia otorga una gran importancia al punto de vista de China en esta situación y está dispuesta a hacer aún más esfuerzos con la parte china para *promover las conversaciones de paz, alcanzar un alto el fuego y solucionar la crisis"*, ha señalado Bonne, según el comunicado.

*China mantiene su posición “neutral”*

Hasta el momento, *China no ha condenado la invasión rusa en Ucrania*. De hecho, rechaza denominar el movimiento como “invasión”, y ha adoptado una posición de neutralidad escorada a Rusia. En la Asamblea de la ONU, Pekín se ha abstenido dos veces de condenar las acciones de Rusia. Hace unos días, el portavoz de Exteriores de China declaró que* “no hay límites a la cooperación entre Rusia y China” *mientras que los ministros de Exteriores de ambos países se reunían en la ciudad de Huangshan, en el este de China y* prometían construir un nuevo orden mundial “multipolar, justo y democrático”*.



Aunque China pretende mostrarse neutral su postura se acerca a Moscú. Este jueves la Organización de las Naciones Unidas (ONU) decidió someter a voto la decisión de expulsar a Rusia o no de su participación en el Consejo de Derechos Humanos. Los resultados, con *93 votos a favor, 24 en contra y 58 abstenciones*, hicieron salir adelante la propuesta. Rusia ya no se encuentra en el Consejo. China votó en contra de la expulsión.

En cuanto a la masacre de Bucha, China señaló este miércoles que *“hay que basar cualquier acusación en los hechos”.* *"Las informaciones y las imágenes sobre la muerte de civiles en Bucha son muy preocupantes, pero hay que cerciorarse de la verdad. Las cuestiones humanitarias no se deben politizar, y cualquier acusación debe basarse en los hechos*", indicó al respecto el portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores Zhao Lijian. El juego de siempre: Ucrania acusa a Rusia de haber matado a los civiles de la ciudad de Bucha sin ningún tipo de reparo, mientras que Moscú niega todos los hechos a pesar de las imágenes satélitales publicadas por el NYT que demuestran que los cadáveres se encontraban en las calles antes de que las tropas rusas abandonasen la ciudad.

Además, los servicios de inteligencia alemana *interceptaron comunicaciones de militares rusos que demuestran que la matanza de Bucha se realizó a manos de las tropas del Kremlin,* según recoge la revista alemana _Der Spiegel_. Los funcionarios del servicio federal de inteligencia exterior (BND) informaron a los diputados de las conversaciones interceptadas, según la revista, que afirma que estas grabaciones *contradicen la versión de Moscú* de que los cadáveres de personas vestidas de civiles encontradas en Bucha fueron colocados después de que las tropas rusas dejaran el lugar.


----------



## Atonito (8 Abr 2022)

Sinceramente, viendo los derroteros de la contienda y el desarrollo de los acontecimientos, cada vez mas empiezo a pensar que a Rusia, mas allá de la defensa del Donbass y Crimea, Ucrania nunca a sido su objetivo principal.

Parece que toda la estrategia rusa a sido mas una provocación, en su verdadera guerra y su verdadero objetivo, el dolar.

Sino es así, las decisiones en el campo de batalla son muy cuestionables, pero si el objetivo real de Rusia es provocar la histeria de occidente y enfrentar la hegemonía del dolar (China e India están el ajo) todo tendría mas sentido.

Vivimos tiempos interesantes, y con toda probabilidad vamos a estar en el bando de los perdedores.


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Abr 2022)

_BIDEN: "Estuve en las estribaciones del Himalaya con Xi Jinping, viajando con él, eso fue cuando viajé 17.000 millas cuando era vicepresidente. No lo sé a ciencia cierta".







_


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (8 Abr 2022)

Nuestra fuente en el OP dijo que Rusia comenzó a amenazar a la Oficina del Presidente, si no firmamos un tratado de paz, entonces la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporozhye se desconectará de los sistemas de energía de Ucrania. En 2021, ZNPP generó el 21% de toda la electricidad del país.


----------



## Burbujo II (8 Abr 2022)

*Argentina quiere que China financie nueva planta nuclear *


----------



## Honkler (8 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Pero si es que a Ucrania le quedan dos telediarios.
> No tiene gasolina, no tiene equipamiento, ya solo le quedan los soldados del Oeste, que son los funcis del ejército.
> Los mejores ya los han perdido en Mariupol y en el Donbas van a perderlos en breve.
> 
> ...



Y ojalá manden a los ukros a la Edad de Piedra por décadas


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Abr 2022)

ESPECTACULAR EL SHOW DE DRONES Y MUSICA EN EL

*CYBER RODEO EN LA MEGA FACTORY EN TEXAS DE TESLA 
TESLA SE TRANSFORMA EN UNA Z*
y en un Doge coin


*twitters next board meeting is gonna be lit*​

world war z​2535​840​140









 @sercorimo
 
MAYBE SOMER CORELATIONS HERE BY @ WATN17
*11:17 => 117 *= END THE WARS, and ELEVEN SEVENTEEN = 172 = FOR NESARA & GESARA = CRASH THE ECONOMY = THE FASTEST WAY.
ELEVEN SEVENTEEN AM = 186 = REMOVE KHAZARIANS = RESTORE REPUBLIC.

We Are The News
____________________________________________________________________________________________________

OJO ESTO NO QUIERE DECIR QUE TENGA NINGUNA RELACION CON LA OPERACION ESPECIAL Z

NI TAMPOCO QUIERE DECIR QUE SALGAIS A COMPRAR PERRITOS DOGE COIN DE ESTOS

ES SOLO POR EL LOL


----------



## Common_Deletion (8 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> El finde será interesante en Francia. Marine es anti sanciones y anti otan.



No caera esa breva de que gane las elecciones. Pasara a segunda ronda pero entonces los izquierdosos tontos utiles del capitalismo corporativista votaran al follaviejas.


----------



## quinciri (8 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> @Teuro es ucraniano, no se si de los buenos o de los malos...



NO se si sera malo, Pero yo ya hace tiempo que lo meti en el ignore...


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (8 Abr 2022)

Atonito dijo:


> Sinceramente, viendo los derroteros de la contienda y el desarrollo de los acontecimientos, cada vez mas empiezo a pensar que a Rusia, mas allá de la defensa del Donbass y Crimea, Ucrania nunca a sido su objetivo principal.
> 
> Parece que toda la estrategia rusa a sido mas una provocación, en su verdadera guerra y su verdadero objetivo, el dolar.
> 
> ...



Por gilipollas. Porque el euro lo tiene todo para convertirse en la nueva moneda de reserva mundial. Todo. 
Si fuéramos independientes...


----------



## delhierro (8 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Nuestra fuente en el OP dijo que Rusia comenzó a amenazar a la Oficina del Presidente, si no firmamos un tratado de paz, entonces la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporozhye se desconectará de los sistemas de energía de Ucrania. En 2021, ZNPP generó el 21% de toda la electricidad del país.



Es que es de autenticos gilipollas , capturar las plantas de energia y seguir dandosela gratis a tu enemigo . Que ademas jalea los asesinatos de tus soldados. Cada vez entiendo menos a Putin.

Los yanquis en sus guerras las vuelan el primer dia, que vivan en la edad de piedra y todos los medios comentan la precisión con la que han dejado sin luz el pais.


----------



## Guaguei (8 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



bueno se habra equivocado, querria decir antijazaro


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Abr 2022)

_ÚLTIMA HORA: Rusia cerrará oficinas de Amnistía Internacional y Human Rights Watch en el país 

_

A la puta calle con todos esos cerdos a sueldo de Rockefeller, bien hecho.


----------



## Abstenuto (8 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> la puta realidad:



La puta de la realidad es que esa inflación se debe en gran medida a la hostia que se pegó el rublo

Pero...


----------



## Azrael_II (8 Abr 2022)

RT 
Ya no se puede ver en España


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (8 Abr 2022)

La BBC estadounidense informa que el héroe de Rusia, el general del ejército Alexander Dvornikov, tomó el control de la operación militar especial de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en Ucrania.


----------



## SkullandPhones (8 Abr 2022)

*Mongoles en salsa Putinessa, lo último de la casa Azov.




*


----------



## Guaguei (8 Abr 2022)

Un grandisimo saludo para todos los amigos y amigas del hilo


----------



## SkywalkerAND (8 Abr 2022)

Common_Deletion dijo:


> No caera esa breva de que gane las elecciones. Pasara a segunda ronda pero entonces los izquierdosos tontos utiles del capitalismo corporativista votaran al follaviejas.



Bueno, un izquierdoso es alguien al que todavía no han atracado, agredido, robado, quemado el coche o transformado en un estercolero su ciudad.
Y cada vez hay menos de esos...


----------



## NPI (8 Abr 2022)

LIMPIAR = EXTERMINIO
Así me gusta CUCARACHA que te signifiques.

P.D.: Cucaracha lo digo por su firma en el foro.


----------



## John Nash (8 Abr 2022)

Common_Deletion dijo:


> No caera esa breva de que gane las elecciones. Pasara a segunda ronda pero entonces los izquierdosos tontos utiles del capitalismo corporativista votaran al follaviejas.



Creo que las cosas han cambiado bastante desde hace 5 años. Macron espanta más al proletariado gabacho que Marine.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (8 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> La puta de la realidad es que esa inflación se debe en gran medida a la hostia que se pegó el rublo
> 
> Pero...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1018333



No, fueron pocos días. El problema es más la rotura de las cadenas de producción y suministro. Y con los tipos al 20%!


----------



## Don Luriio (8 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> El finde será interesante en Francia. Marine es anti sanciones y anti otan.



Lo que dice ahí es de un sentido común aplastante. Volver a unir Rusia con Europa para evitar que aquella se eche en brazos de China y veamos el nacimiento de una megapotencia que pueda inquietar tanto la seguridad como la soberanía de Europa. Y aquí los de VOX apoyando a toda esta banda de lunáticos globalistas de la OTAN


----------



## Marco Porcio (8 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Os lo vais a pasar pipa en España con las ucranianas. Gente que ataca a otra por hablar en un idioma, incluso con un bebé delante.



Puta gente de mierda. Catanazis multiplicados por 100.


----------



## NPI (8 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> RUSIA ESTA PERDIENDO LA GUERRA
> Al parecer Occidente ha picado el anzuelo y se ha creido la estrategia rusa , inspirada en Sun Tzu , que dice que si eres fuerte aparenta ser debil
> el problema ahora es que Occidente no cree lo que ve ( la superioridad militar rusa ) sino ve lo que cree ( la debilidad rusa )
> La triste realidad es que Putin teme mas la victoria que la derrota . Sabe que si gana Rusia sera echada a patadas del mundo occidental
> ...



Y luego te despertaste.

Acepta este consejo que te voy a dar y que es gratis, te creas un nuevo usuario pero esta vez que sea menos fantasioso y más realista.

Y una última cosa, hay que saber distinguir entre FICCIÓN y REALIDAD.


----------



## chemarin (8 Abr 2022)

Atonito dijo:


> Sinceramente, viendo los derroteros de la contienda y el desarrollo de los acontecimientos, cada vez mas empiezo a pensar que a Rusia, mas allá de la defensa del Donbass y Crimea, Ucrania nunca a sido su objetivo principal.
> 
> Parece que toda la estrategia rusa a sido mas una provocación, en su verdadera guerra y su verdadero objetivo, el dolar.
> 
> ...



Me parece una posibilidad con mucho sentido, militarmente hablando no se puede decir que Rusia haya puesto toda la carne en el asador, y si no se hace no se ganan las guerras, pero quizás es lo que dices, el objetivo militar es uno más entre muchos, militarmente solo interesa neutralizar a Ucrania y apoderarse del este y parte del sur, es decir, los territorios históricos rusos, pero habría otros objetivos, y entre ellos romper la hegemonía anglosajona, siendo el dólar uno de esos pilares.


----------



## Decimus (8 Abr 2022)

Los prorrusos justificando los crimines contra la humanidad es lo más vil que he visto en este foro.


----------



## ussser (8 Abr 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Han revocado el certificado SSL de Rusia Today. Ahora todos los navegadores dan error cuando intentas ver RT - Breaking news, shows, podcasts
> 
> Menudos hijos de puta están hechos los "aliades" de la OTAN.



Acabo de usar ese enlace en ópera y sin problema.


----------



## Malevich (8 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> tiene que ser dronja de la buena la que le pasa su contacto armenia.



Ya lo dicen los rusos. "Hacen falta dos judíos para engañar a un armenio".


----------



## chemarin (8 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _BIDEN: "Estuve en las estribaciones del Himalaya con Xi Jinping, viajando con él, eso fue cuando viajé 17.000 millas cuando era vicepresidente. No lo sé a ciencia cierta".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sin duda con Biden cualquiera puede confirmar que los presidentes de los EEUU son títeres, ya lo vimos con el ninguneo a Trump, supuestamente el presidente del país más poderoso del mundo, se pudo empezar a intuir con el mensaje de Eisenhower sobre el poder del complejo militar-industrial, y confirmar con el asesinato de Kennedy. Así pues, que Biden diga tonterías o que esté en un estado evidente de deterioro mental, poco importa. Más grave me parece que los ciudadanos tampoco le dan demasiada importancia a estas cosas.


----------



## apocalippsis (8 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Joder estos polacos no estan bien de la cabeza, como salga Le Pen los cruje directamente. Macron viene a ser un Putin...........


----------



## Linsecte2000 (8 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Estos obuses deben ser de nueva generación y muy selectivos;
> la fachada y los cristales impolutos. A los coches les tiene manía...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1018303



Anda que no se nota que esos cotxes han sido incendiados "a mano". Es cutrísimo.


----------



## JAG63 (8 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Hoy estoy de vacaciones y no tengo ganas de escribir más por hoy, pero aquí informan muy bien de los combates del día
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Traduzco:

El avance de las tropas en el Donbass se está llevando a cabo desde varias direcciones. Tras la tenaz resistencia de las AFU y sus intentos de recuperar el pueblo de Topolske, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han establecido firmemente un punto de apoyo en esta localidad, situada al suroeste de Izyum, a dos kilómetros de distancia es la siguiente línea de defensa de los militantes. El desarrollo de la ofensiva hacia el oeste permitirá finalmente empezar a rodear a las principales fuerzas enemigas desde el norte.

Desde el sur, las tropas rusas se dirigen hacia Ugledar, ocupando los accesos a la misma. La situación de combate aquí se caracteriza por la inestabilidad, una serie de pueblos tomados bajo control por las AFU fueron temporalmente rechazados, luego varios de ellos se perdieron de nuevo. Las fuerzas del régimen de Kiev están utilizando activamente tácticas de defensa de maniobra, el enemigo ha asignado unidades móviles que tratan de estar en constante movimiento y socavar la línea del frente. Los insurgentes están utilizando activamente morteros y tanques "itinerantes". Sin embargo, la aproximación de las principales fuerzas de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas siguiendo la vanguardia permite afianzarse en los asentamientos liberados.

En Mariupol, una de las alturas clave -el faro, desde el que se ve el puerto marítimo como en la palma de la mano- ha sido tomada bajo control desde el oeste. Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas llevan a cabo desde hace años extensos trabajos de fortificación en este lugar, a la espera del desembarco de los marinos navales rusos. La franja costera está equipada con trincheras, búnkeres y reflectores. Tras tomar esta altura, los helicópteros de las AFU que realizaban vuelos de evacuación cesaron sus vuelos a la zona del puerto. Las fuerzas rusas han establecido el control sobre el 70% del puerto; su liberación completa es cuestión de días.

Frente al puerto, al otro lado de la bahía, se encuentra Azovstal, el último lugar de descanso de los combatientes ucranianos. Al igual que muchas otras industrias de importancia estratégica en la URSS, se construyó para resistir un ataque nuclear al tener naves de producción redundantes bajo tierra. Por lo tanto, incluso las armas más potentes a distancia y aerotransportadas, como las bombas FAB-3000, son utilizadas por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas principalmente para eliminar los reductos no enterrados.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (8 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> En este caso no tengo claro que aplique.
> 1 No se si estas cláusulas existían en su momento
> 2 No existen ninguno de los dos países. Y no sé hasta que punto sucede con este tema en relación a la otra parte.
> 3 En el fondo importa un bledo. Estamos en guerra.



El punto 3 define lo que auténticamente pensabas, hombre menos mal.

¡Como lo hacen los mios, es todo legal! 

En fin, podías haber abreviado.


----------



## ccartech (8 Abr 2022)

Los combatientes rusos una vez más capturaron con éxito a los militares ucranianos en Mariupol. 'A partir de este momento, ustedes son prisioneros de guerra de las fuerzas combinadas de Rusia y la RPD. Recuerde que anteriormente, 267 infantes de marina de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, incluidos los oficiales, se rindieron


----------



## Guaguei (8 Abr 2022)

la kemala se rie de el claramente, le conoce bien y le ve venir, esta todo el rato con la sorisa de no aguantarse, pero justo cuando se empieza a trabar antes de soltar la estupidez del himalaya , se rie un poco mas y lo disimula asintiendo con la cabeza
Ella ya sabe de que va todo y que es un personaje y no quien manda, no es la primera vez que se la ve disfrutando de Biden


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (8 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> El punto 3 define lo que auténticamente pensabas, hombre menos mal.
> 
> ¡Como lo hacen los mios, es todo legal!
> 
> En fin, podías haber abreviado.



No es eso. En medio de una puta guerra las cláusulas de los contratos no importan una mierda.

Por desgracia.

Soy de dirimir las cuestiones mediante procesos de negociación. Y bajo el imperio de la ley. Pero vivimos tiempos horribles. 

Andarse con eso en medio del follón es solo hipocresia o añadir una falta más en el bando de los otros. Un y tú más


----------



## arriqui (8 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> RT
> Ya no se puede ver en España







__





RT EN VIVO. Todo el día, todos los días de la semana 24/7 — Vídeo | VK


¡Mire RT EN VIVO. Todo el día, todos los días de.. de 21 marzo 2022 en línea en HD gratis en el catálogo de VK sin registrarte! Vistas: 797281. Me gusta: 5773.




m.vk.com




Aquí puedes ver lo. 
Dena


----------



## rejon (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## JimJones (8 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> todos esos de los foros miltares estan a sueldo de la NATO, hasta empezaron a hacer podcast y al oir algunos hace un par de años me di cuenta de hasta que nivel esta infiltrado el complejo militar de propaganda no hay nada genuinamente "independiente"
> 
> no es solo Ana Pastor y su Newtroll, es todo , hasta la asociacion de petanca de la esquina, esta todo podrido por el dinero del Departamento de Estado
> 
> por cierto escuche un par de podcast de "Horny Report" despues de empezar la Operacion Militar, y han dado un giro de 180º, de hacer revisionismo "prosovietico" e informar de los crimenes ucros, a ponerse del lado de los ucros. Vergüenza, todos vendidos a la NATO



Otro Assperger que no se entera de nada...

Os van a tener que dar cursillos de sarcasmo e ironía que andais mas que flojos


----------



## Guaguei (8 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Creo que las cosas han cambiado bastante desde hace 5 años. Macron espanta más al proletariado gabacho que Marine.



Lo de Mariupol podria influir en contra de Macron suceda lo que suceda, y ya han fundido 4 o 5 helicopteros, hay mucho tema de personal ahi metido, pero si van asi de lentos en Mariupol acabaran terminando antes las elecciones


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (8 Abr 2022)

Lo dicho, que somos gilipollas.
Porque las reservas oficiales de oro de la UE son las más grandes del planeta. Bueno, las 'segundas'
Pero lo tenemos guardado donde no toca. En el peor sitio posible.

Pero sabes que estado tiene las mayores reservas de oro del planeta? Y con mucha diferencia además.
Están en Europa, pero no exactamente en la UE. Casi. Y usa el euro.


----------



## Guaguei (8 Abr 2022)

El banco de Oro de solo meter, unico de su clase en el mundo, que enfermos estan


----------



## kasperle1966 (8 Abr 2022)

*Rusia despliega el arma de oro *






Si sigues las noticias de guerra de Ucrania, sin duda habrás visto imágenes espantosas de tanques destrozados, camiones quemados, vehículos de transporte de personal demolidos y más. 
Ya sea equipo ruso o ucraniano, casi todo lo que ve se basa en diseños antiguos de la era soviética, como tanques T-72/64 o vehículos blindados BMP cuadrados, etc. Y cuando un cohete o proyectil golpea esas cosas, el combustible interno y las municiones se apaga y las máquinas arden como una antorcha. Mal diseño, obviamente. 
Pero hay otra arma rusa que también se desplegó recientemente y parece estar funcionando muy bien. Sin embargo, no encontrarás este sistema en el campo de batalla. De hecho, este dispositivo ruso es un arma económica y puede llegar a ser uno de los implementos de guerra más impactantes en la era moderna. 
Es decir, el gobierno de Rusia fijó recientemente la moneda de ese país, el rublo, al oro. Y ahora mismo, el banco central de Rusia comprará oro a 5000 rublos el gramo hasta el 28 de junio. (Después de eso, ya veremos). 
He aquí por qué esto es importante. Rusia acaba de establecer una oferta de oro apoyada por el estado. En esencia, Rusia ha recreado un nuevo patrón oro global con un piso bien definido debajo del precio. Esto es grande. Mueve el precio del oro, y quiero decir hacia arriba. ¿Por qué? 
El día en que Rusia fijó la oferta en 5.000 rublos, el tipo de cambio dólar-rublo se convirtió en oro a unos 1.550 dólares la onza, o muy por debajo de la cotización diaria de Londres. No es gran cosa, ¿verdad? Bueno, no solo entonces, no en ese momento. 


Pero sucedió algo más. A los pocos días del anuncio ruso de rublos por oro, la moneda rusa se fortaleció firmemente frente al dólar. 
Hoy, unas dos semanas después del anuncio inicial, esos mismos 5000 rublos por gramo se traducen en un precio del oro de unos 1925 dólares. Que se trata de lo que es la cita de Londres. 
En otras palabras, la fijación dura de rublos por oro de Rusia se ha equilibrado con la valoración dólar-rublo. ¿Que quieres decir? 
Bueno, mírelo de esta manera: Rusia acaba de socavar la capacidad de los comerciantes de oro "en papel" para vender el metal demasiado, para que no se abra el margen y los arbitrajistas se abalancen. 
¿Lo tengo? _Con un precio mínimo ruso por debajo del oro, existe un alto riesgo de negociación a la baja. _ 
Muy inteligente. Rusia no ha salido y simplemente ha comprado contratos de oro con la intención de acaparar el mercado, eventualmente presentarlos para su entrega, exigir oro físico y básicamente "romper el banco" en un sentido estricto. No. Sin fuerza bruta, como llevar un tanque a la ciudad. Y lo más probable es que si Rusia hubiera hecho eso, las bolsas de oro habrían encontrado alguna manera de deshonrar los contratos subyacentes y culpar de todo a las "sanciones" o algo así. “¡No hay oro para ti, Iván!” 
En este caso, sin embargo, Rusia ha sido bastante sutil, ofreciendo comprar oro a un _precio fijo _. Y de esta manera, Rusia ha creado un nuevo campo de juego económico en todo el mundo. Actualmente es embrionario, pero no se puede negar que es una plataforma paralela al régimen dominado por el dólar que ha durado desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial. 
Sin embargo, ahora tenemos un nuevo escenario; un precio mínimo respaldado por oro en el que incluso los comerciantes de oro y los creadores de mercado más agresivos del mundo no pueden vender el metal a la baja, para no caer en su propia trampa comercial. 
Pero llegados a este punto, es justo preguntarse, ¿qué es lo que hace que esta estrategia rusa funcione? ¿Cómo será efectivo? 
En la fase introductoria, el éxito (o no) de la táctica del oro de Rusia depende de las exportaciones de gas natural del país. Es decir, Rusia les ha dicho a todos los compradores que venderá su gas a “países hostiles” solo por rublos. 
En esencia, esto segrega a los compradores. Todo se basa en su posición política con respecto a la operación militar de Rusia en Ucrania. Más prácticamente para las naciones de Europa, Rusia no aceptará dólares ni euros por gasolina, solo rublos (u oro, por supuesto). Y de repente, literalmente en cuestión de días, muchas naciones compradoras de gas deben aportar una gran cantidad de rublos. 
De cara al futuro (y recordemos la fecha del 28 de junio anterior), es más que probable que Rusia anuncie la venta de petróleo en rublos, lo que importa cuando la noticia proviene de uno de los tres principales productores de petróleo del mundo. Y luego están las exportaciones rusas de minerales, productos agrícolas y casi todo lo demás. 
Si se suman las exportaciones rusas de gas, petróleo, minerales, agricultura y otras cosas (me vienen a la mente las armas), el valor total está en el rango de medio billón de dólares por año. Ahora traduzca todo eso a rublos, y es un montón de operaciones bancarias de cambio de divisas. 
O traduzca ese total acumulado en dólares de las exportaciones rusas a oro a 5.000 rublos por gramo, es mucho oro. 
En este momento, en todo el mundo, las personas, las empresas y las naciones que tienen reservas en dólares todavía están procesando mentalmente este nuevo estado de los asuntos monetarios. Y hay mucho que procesar, considerando la falta general de apreciación hacia el oro en el pensamiento monetario occidental moderno. Mucho desdén, en realidad. 
Entonces, ya veremos. Y recuerda ese viejo dicho: "La sabiduría puede llegar tarde, pero rara vez llega". Lo que significa que, tarde o temprano, la gente se dará cuenta de que si quiere gas, petróleo, minerales, alimentos y mucho más de Rusia, tendrá que desembolsar los rublos. Y muchos tenedores de dólares se relajarán y venderán dólares para comprar rublos, así como para comprar oro físico. 
De una forma u otra, seremos testigos del debilitamiento del dólar, tal vez un poco y lentamente, o tal vez mucho y rápido. Si bien es probable que el rublo se fortalezca, lo que significa que el tipo de cambio dólar-rublo se endurecerá. 
Al final del día, el precio en dólares del oro subirá y, junto con eso, las valoraciones de muchas empresas mineras de oro subirán. Diablos, incluso podemos ver un colapso en el precio del oro, y un pánico inversor en los mineros de oro en todo el sector, desde juniors hasta grandes establecidos. 
Aquí está la comida para llevar. El banco central de Rusia pagará 5.000 rublos por gramo de oro, y esto establece un nuevo precio mínimo. La tasa dólar-rublo se ha endurecido y Rusia ahora ha creado un nuevo patrón oro para el mundo, respaldado por su gas natural, si no por su petróleo, minerales, agricultura y otras exportaciones, todo al amparo y protección de las conocidas armas nucleares de Rusia. complejo. 
Vale la pena señalar que Rusia ha estado planeando este movimiento durante muchos años (con China en concierto, más que probable). Todo esto no sucedió simplemente. Pero aquí estamos, y no es el momento ni el lugar para recriminar. 
Predicciones: Los rublos respaldados por oro se fortalecerán. Mientras que las tendencias inflacionarias en curso en dólares debilitarán la moneda estadounidense. Todo esto mientras pocas personas en Occidente entienden verdaderamente la idea básica de que "el oro es dinero". 
Está a punto de comenzar un nuevo proceso mundial de educación económica. Es hora de quitarse de encima esos libros centenarios sobre el "patrón oro". 
Y por muy malos que sean esos tanques y vehículos blindados soviéticos en medio de la guerra moderna, el precio del oro y de los mineros de oro está subiendo. 
Eso es todo por ahora... Gracias por leer. 
Los mejores deseos… 
byron w rey 

*Russia Deploys the Gold Weapon*


----------



## arriqui (8 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Creo que las cosas han cambiado bastante desde hace 5 años. Macron espanta más al proletariado gabacho que Marine.



recuerdo los "bobos" ir con una pinza en la nariz a votar al narizotas corrupto ex alcalde de paris cuando se enfrento en segunda vuelta al papa lepen, no me estrañaria que esta vez, algun chaleco amarillo de la cgt haga lo mismo pero en sentido contrario.


----------



## cobasy (8 Abr 2022)

Probablemente ya esté subido:


----------



## npintos (8 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Los t72 también son soviéticos, no rusos.
> No aplica dicha cláusula.



En el caso de las deudas que mantenía por comercio exterior la URSS, conozco el caso de Uruguay y el de Argentina en los que la Federación Rusa se hizo cargo de las mismas. Es decir que la "comunidad internacional" la veía como su heredera, por lo menos para pagar lo adeudado...


----------



## vladimirovich (8 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> El viceprimer ministro Yu. Borisov, en una reunión con V. V. Putin, anunció un nuevo programa de armas, que comenzará en 2023. Su característica principal es una gran cantidad de nuevos tipos de armas. Serán sistemas con inteligencia artificial, sistemas robóticos, armas cinéticas y sistemas de energía dirigida.
> 
> odos los tipos enumerados hoy se clasifican como armas no tradicionales. En consecuencia, los enfoques del desarrollo también difieren. Es necesario buscar nuevas soluciones y utilizar tecnologías no estándar . Actualmente, no existe una unidad estructural específica responsable de esta área.
> 
> ...



Vamos , que reconocen que han hecho el ridiculo con su ejercito ochentero con doctrinas militares de Bragation 1944 y vuelven al tema de las wunderwaffen, y al final de todo no habra nada, mas alla de una morterada de millones en comisiones en cuentas Off shore en Chipre.


----------



## cryfar74 (8 Abr 2022)

“The Russians” commit yet another “atrocity” | The Vineyard of the Saker


*“Los rusos” cometen otra “atrocidad”*

La gran noticia de hoy es que esos malvados rusos han disparado un misil Tochka-U con una ojiva de racimo en la ciudad de Kramatorsk, matando a decenas de civiles inocentes. El “mundo civilizado entero” está disgustado e inmediatamente anunció aún MÁS sanciones, MÁS condenas y MÁS señales de virtud antirrusas.
Problema menor: Rusia no tiene misiles Tochka-U, que son misiles soviéticos de 30 años que han sido superados con creces por los misiles rusos modernos (de los cuales Rusia tiene suficientes). ¿Cómo sabemos que fue Tochka-U el que se utilizó?
Debido a la sección de cola que se separa del casco durante el vuelo. Aquí lo tienes:





Ningún misil táctico ruso en servicio con tal sección de cola, y solo el ucraniano Tochka-U la tiene.
¿Qué tan problemático es eso para el Imperio del Odio y las Mentiras?
Muy menor, de verdad. Recuerda que sus PSYOPS están dirigidas a dos tipos de personas:

*A los de poca inteligencia*
*A los que no les importa la verdad*
Rusia tampoco tenía el viejo modelo Buk que supuestamente derribó el MH-17, lo que no impidió que el Imperio del Odio y las Mentiras culpara instantáneamente a Rusia por el derribo. Y Rusia ha liquidado durante mucho tiempo sus almacenes de armas químicas, a diferencia de EE. UU. o el Reino Unido, por cierto.

Pero, ¿a quién le importa eso cuando odiar a Rusia y a los rusos es todo lo que realmente importa?
De hecho, esto está sacado directamente del libro occidental de PSYOP:

Ejecutar una bandera falsa, entonces
INSTANTE culpar a Rusia y apoyarse en todas sus colonias para hacer lo mismo en nombre de la "solidaridad" occidental
Por lo tanto, asegúrese absolutamente de que no pueda llevarse a cabo ninguna investigación real o, si lo hace, será tan avanzada que a nadie le importará.
Así que tenemos una importante bandera falsa en Bucha, y ahora tenemos ese Tochka-U en Kramatorsk. ¿Qué vendrá después?
Solo Dios lo sabe, *pero el objetivo es asociar "rusos" con "atrocidades"* en lo que queda de la mente de los siervos ávidamente escatófagos en la Zona A.

Mientras tanto, dentro de Rusia se está gestando un escándalo con las últimas declaraciones de Dmitry Peskov, quien dijo muchas cosas muy tontas en sus últimas entrevistas. Francamente, el día que Putin despide a Peskov personalmente sentiré una inmensa sensación de alivio. En tiempos de paz, tener gente como Medinski y Peskov es bastante doloroso, pero en tiempos de guerra, la *gente con su mentalidad es un PELIGRO real para Rusia, ya que están inyectando directamente miedo, incertidumbre y duda en la mente del público ruso. * La única buena noticia, pero es muy buena, es que cada vez más rusos se enojan mucho con estos personajes: apoyan a Putin y la operación militar, y realmente se están hartando de los integracionistas atlánticos y su manera de patrocinar la 5. columnistas (que es lo que hizo Peskov).
Espero mucho que llegue el día en que personas como Peskov y Medinski reciban su paquete de jubilación y sean reemplazadas por un tipo de persona completamente diferente.


> [ *Barra lateral* : Me pregunto si aquellos que negaron enfáticamente incluso la existencia de los integracionistas atlánticos tendrán la honestidad de admitir que estaban equivocados. Probablemente no ]



Ahora echemos un vistazo a la reciente votación para suspender a Rusia del Consejo de Derechos Humanos de la ONU:





Primero, nótese que ni Hungría ni Serbia tuvieron el coraje y la decencia de abstenerse (no importa oponerse).
En segundo lugar, si bien este mapa no refleja con precisión cómo se siente la gente real en estos países acerca de esta guerra, este mapa hace un excelente trabajo al mostrarnos la lista de clases dominantes coloniales _compradoras puras. _Así que aquí está el puntaje para nuestro planeta: *el Imperio, aunque ya está muerto, todavía gobierna, por impulso, más de 151 gobiernos y solo 24 países tienen lo necesario para oponerse abiertamente a las directivas de votación del Imperio del Odio y las Mentiras* . Los 58 países que, como Pilatos, se han lavado las manos de esta votación son particularmente patéticos, al igual que aquellos que no tuvieron el coraje de siquiera presentarse a la votación.
En cuanto a los que "votaron verde", me gustaría poder enviarles a cada uno una pequeña bolsa con 30 monedas de plata dentro.
Radovka publicó un mapa interesante que muestra cómo se divide el mundo:





_*Leyenda: de izquierda a derecha: pro Ucrania, simpatizante de Ucrania, neutral, simpatizante de Rusia, pro ruso*_
Y aquí hay un mapa de sanciones que encontré recientemente:





Por supuesto, esto es solo una imagen fija de una situación en evolución. Pero el valor real de estos mapas es que muestra tres grupos diferentes:

Los verdaderos nazis modernos (CN+US+EU+AUS+NZ+JP).
Los regímenes compradores que votan “correctamente” pero muchos de los cuales no quieren poner su dinero donde está su boca y que también quieren obtener bienes y servicios de Rusia (pienso que tienen países con estómagos enormes pero pelotas diminutas).
Los 25 países que se atrevieron a desafiar al Imperio del Odio y la Mentira y votaron abiertamente “no”.
Desde el comienzo de esta guerra, los rusos han sufrido muchas bajas tratando de NO dañar a los civiles o la infraestructura civil. Los ukronazis hicieron todo lo contrario: no solo han secuestrado a miles de personas que han sido “desaparecidas”, han atacado abiertamente a civiles en la LDNR y desde la SMO han desatado su odio contra casi todos los pueblos que han tenido que evacuar (para hacer los “separs” locales pagan y echarle la culpa de todo a las “atrocidades rusas”.
Y Occidente no notó absolutamente *nada*.
Al menos oficialmente. En realidad, por supuesto, esto es directamente el resultado del tipo de "instrucción" que los Ukronazis han recibido de sus amos anglosajones.

Aquí está la fea verdad que nadie quiere admitir abiertamente: *Occidente quiere llevar el genocidio a Rusia y Occidente YA comete genocidio al pueblo de Ucrania* . Si el Imperio del Odio y las Mentiras se sale con la suya, esta guerra durará el mayor tiempo posible, incluirá tantas atrocidades horribles como sea posible y una destrucción total de la infraestructura civil de Ucrania.

En cuanto a Rusia y el pueblo ruso, solo hay una cosa que aún no he escuchado de nuestros maravillosos vecinos occidentales: los gritos “¡crucifícalos! ¡crucifícalos! ¡crucifícalos!”. Por supuesto, no es así como los cruzados modernos expresan sus sentimientos, solo quieren "cancelar Rusia": diferentes palabras, el mismo significado.
Si todo esto suena demoníaco, es porque lo es. Literalmente. Y la historia de Rusia está llena de tales invasiones genocidas, y hoy, en conclusión, en lugar de usar palabras, quiero usar algunas pinturas de la artista rusa Il'ia Glazunov. No quiero “explicarlos”, solo míralos y tal vez entiendas al pueblo ruso y su historia un poco mejor que antes, al menos esa es mi esperanza.


----------



## Magick (8 Abr 2022)

Putin al funeral de Zhirinovsky:


----------



## explorador (8 Abr 2022)

Después del crimen de la estación de hoy de los rusos, Ucrania tiene que empezar a plantearse ajusticiar a todos los presos euso


----------



## Fauna iberica (8 Abr 2022)

Cada dia me dan mas asco los ucros y estan de subiditos porque les apoya todo el estercolero occidental.


----------



## El-Mano (8 Abr 2022)

Sigo diciendo que yo si puedo ver RT en España. Ya veremos hasta cuándo...

Los del hilo de Siria recordaréis a "south front". Creo que no están en Youtube pero sí en Odyssey. De todas formas he encontrado el vídeo en Youtube en un canal. Y para los que nos cuesta el idioma pirata, podemos activar subs automáticos en español.


----------



## JimJones (8 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> todos esos de los foros miltares estan a sueldo de la NATO, hasta empezaron a hacer podcast y al oir algunos hace un par de años me di cuenta de hasta que nivel esta infiltrado el complejo militar de propaganda no hay nada genuinamente "independiente"
> 
> no es solo Ana Pastor y su Newtroll, es todo , hasta la asociacion de petanca de la esquina, esta todo podrido por el dinero del Departamento de Estado
> 
> por cierto escuche un par de podcast de "Horny Report" despues de empezar la Operacion Militar, y han dado un giro de 180º, de hacer revisionismo "prosovietico" e informar de los crimenes ucros, a ponerse del lado de los ucros. Vergüenza, todos vendidos a la NATO











Horny Report 267 - Horny Report - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de Horny Report gratis. Hopper Hunter, Sniper Colorista, Toro Gusanero, Salman DeCabras, Baño Compartidorrush, BatmanKele, Turismo Antichiita, Karachi Fisgon, Puerto P... Programa: Horny Report. Canal: Horny Report. Tiempo: 01:57:28 Subido 08/04 a las 21:41:59...




go.ivoox.com





Toma otra ración de atlantismo contra el Khanato Moscovita y el imperio de terror del príncipe de las tinieblas...


Espabila y aprende a escuchar antes de meter mierda.

San Jorge Akbar.


----------



## rejon (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Theilard de Chardin (8 Abr 2022)

No, el verdadero poder siempre se enfoca hacia la eternidad. Pase, lo que pase. 
Si Avro Manhattan estaba en lo cierto, el Vaticano acumula el 30% del oro mundial.


----------



## crocodile (8 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Eslovaquia - Ucrania: Nuevo video de carga y envío de sistemas de defensa aérea S-300PMU eslovacos a Ucrania. _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y digo yo, Rusia no puede bombardear esos convoyes con armas una vez que entren en Ukronazistan ?


----------



## EUROPIA (8 Abr 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Después del crimen de la estación de hoy de los rusos, Ucrania tiene que empezar a plantearse ajusticiar a todos los presos euso


----------



## stuka (8 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Y digo yo, Rusia no puede bombardear esos convoyes con armas una vez que entren en Ukronazistan ?




Eso es lo que pensé cuando el NWO lo anunció. No he preguntado aquí...porque sé que nadie tiene la respuesta y enseguida se iban a ir por cerros de Úbeda.

Hay que reconocer, a nivel de estratega paco, que si los rusos gozan de superioridad aérea y de fuerza en general en todo el escenario…cribarían muy bien cualquier acceso a las zonas en conflicto.

…Que no estamos hablando de pasar una mierda en una mochila. Cualquier fragoneta viniendo del oeste sería un objetivo para clarificar.

Es un misterio.


----------



## Guaguei (8 Abr 2022)

China convertirá satélites de bajo costo en sistemas de rastreo | HISPANTV


China planea convertir sus satélites de bajo costo que están en órbita en bases de datos que incluso puedan rastrear aviones de combate.




www.hispantv.com







Publicada: viernes, 8 de abril de 2022 16:36 
Actualizada: viernes, 8 de abril de 2022 18:02

China planea convertir sus satélites de bajo costo que están en órbita en bases de datos que incluso puedan rastrear aviones de combate.

El portal _EurAsian Times_, en un informe difundido este viernes, ha señalado que China está desarrollando un sistema avanzado de inteligencia artificial que podría convertir los satélites comerciales de bajo costo que ya orbitan la Tierra en potentes bases de datos.
El texto, citando a las afirmaciones de Lin Cunbao, investigador de la Universidad de Ingeniería Espacial del Ejército Popular de Liberación (EPL) de China, y sus colegas, destaca que esta nueva tecnología puede tener una tasa de éxito aproximadamente siete veces mayor que la existente.

 
*China envía nuevos satélites al espacio para sus pruebas tecnológicas*
Según el equipo chino, este sistema es capaz de rastrear objetos en movimiento tan pequeños como un automóvil con una precisión extraordinaria.
El desafío de distinguir un objetivo a través de imágenes satelitales se ilustró en 2020 cuando una compañía espacial china lanzó un videoclip tomado por el pequeño satélite Jilin-1. Presuntamente, el satélite perseguía a un avión de combate desde una altitud de casi 500 km.

Changguang Satellite, fabricante del satélite Jilin-1, publicó ese vídeo que se hizo viral ampliamente en las redes sociales chinas. Muchos internautas especularon que el avión de combate probablemente era un caza furtivo F-22 de fabricación estadounidense sobrevolando la ciudad. 

 
*China tiene en mira cada pulgada de EEUU con satélite revolucionario*
El equipo chino afirma que su nueva tecnología ha logrado una precisión del 95 % en la búsqueda de un objeto pequeño en los vídeos grabados por Jilin-1, con una tasa de éxito aproximadamente siete veces mayor que la tecnología existente.
La información sale a la luz, en momentos en que China y EE.UU. se enfrentan en una guerra fría tecnológica y Washington se muestra ya muy preocupada por avances tecnológicos del gigante asiático, por lo que se esfuerza para contener este desarrollo, sea por imposición de sanciones o ejercer presión sobre otros países para que no colaboren con las compañías chinas.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (8 Abr 2022)

En USA, UK, Italia, Suiza, Francia y Alemania.
Dicen..


----------



## Impresionante (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Guaguei (8 Abr 2022)

Misiles rusos destruyen puesto de mercenarios extranjeros en Ucrania | HISPANTV


Militares rusos destruyen con misiles Bastión de alta precisión un centro de reunión y adiestramiento de los mercenarios extranjeros en Ucrania.




www.hispantv.com





*Misiles rusos destruyen puesto de mercenarios extranjeros en Ucrania*

Publicada: viernes, 8 de abril de 2022 8:56

Militares rusos destruyen con misiles Bastión de alta precisión un centro de reunión y adiestramiento de los mercenarios extranjeros en Ucrania.

“*Los misiles de alta precisión del complejo costero Bastión han destruido un centro de reunión y adiestramiento de mercenarios extranjeros cerca de la aldea de Krasnosilka, al noreste de Odesa*”, ha anunciado este viernes el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, Ígor Konashenkov.
Ha agregado que los misiles destruyeron armas y equipo militar de reserva de las tropas ucranianas que llegaron a la República Popular de Donetsk, en el este de Ucrania, tal y como recoge la agencia estatal rusa de noticias _TASS_.
Conforme al funcionario ruso, la Aviación y las topas de misiles de Rusia destruyeron 81 instalaciones de la infraestructura militar ucraniana durante las últimas 24 horas de la operación especial que Moscú lanza en Ucrania.

 
*Rusia destruye sistema S-300 de Ucrania con un proyectil inteligente*

Rusia: La guerra en Ucrania no es fría, sino ‘bastante caliente’ | HISPANTV
Rusia asegura que lo que está sucediendo en Ucrania en estos momentos, no es una guerra fría, sino una guerra bastante “caliente”.

“Los aviones tácticos operativos de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia y las tropas de misiles atacaron 81 instalaciones militares ucranianas, incluidos dos puestos de mando, un sistema de misiles tierra-aire de Osa, tres lanzacohetes múltiples y también nueve bastiones y 59 áreas de acumulación de equipo de combate ucraniano”, ha detallado.
En total, añade, desde el 24 de febrero, los militares rusos destruyeron 97 helicópteros, 421 drones, 2019 tanques y otros vehículos blindados, 223 lanzacohetes múltiples, 228 sistemas de misiles y 874 unidades de artillería de campaña y morteros.

 
*Vídeo: Misiles guiados rusos destruyen carros blindados de Ucrania*
El pasado 24 de febrero, el presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, anunció el comienzo de una operación en Ucrania, subrayando que a las autoridades rusas no les ha quedado otra opción para proteger a su pueblo ante la amenaza constante que emana del territorio ucraniano y sus aliados occidentales.
Es más, el Gobierno ruso ha reiterado en varias ocasiones que no hay amenaza alguna para la población civil y que sus ataques solo se dirigen a las infraestructuras militares ucranianas.


----------



## crocodile (8 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> La BBC estadounidense informa que el héroe de Rusia, el general del ejército Alexander Dvornikov, tomó el control de la operación militar especial de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en Ucrania.



La BBC es britanica, en todo caso será la NBC


----------



## Armando la Gorda (8 Abr 2022)

Que tengas suerte amigo. Si ando por alli cuenta conmigo para echarte una mano. Estos nazis andan creciditos y hay que bajarles los humos.


----------



## Peineto (8 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> Lo de Mariupol podria influir en contra de Macron suceda lo que suceda, y ya han fundido 4 o 5 helicopteros, hay mucho tema de personal ahi metido, pero si van asi de lentos en Mariupol acabaran terminando antes las elecciones



Nada nuevo. Francia, como potencia lumpenimperialista derroida, te la encuentras metida en cualquier berenjenal apadrinado por el Cortijo usano. De Gaulle sigue revoviéndose en su tumba.





La verdad es que los americanos se harán detestar por todo el mundo, incluso por sus más incondicionales aliados. Todos las triquiñueias urdidas por los americanos aon desmentidas por los hechos.
Charles de Gauelle. 6 de Noviembre de 1.963. Cita de Alain Peyrefitte. Este era de Gaulle, Tomo 2.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (8 Abr 2022)

RT he probado desde Vodafone y no se puede, da el error de certificado. Desde DIGI sí que carga. Los de DIGI la verdad es que no son de bloquear, cosas como thepiratebay que llevan muchísimo tiempo bloqueadas en todos los isp en españa, desde digi se puede.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (8 Abr 2022)

Un mapa con el despliegue aproximado de los dos bandos en el Donbass y Jarkov el día 5 de Abril,.. llama la atención la concentración de fuerzas rusas en el sector del frente Balakilisk-Izium , con el 1er Ejército Acorazado de Guardias (1st GTA), 20 Ejército de Armas Combinadas (20th CAA) , mas unidades de la 106 División Paracaidista y las divisiones 3 y 144 de infantería motorizada. 

Frente a ésto Ucrania sólo tiene en el sector la 25 Brigada de asalto aéreo según la fuente ( yankee) , que si está en lo cierto estaría en unas condiciones de inferioridad numérica casi suicidas, se supone que en caso de liarse parda Ucrania movería refuerzos a ese sector...pero ahora mismo apostaría a que el próximo hachazo ruso va a ser por ahí


----------



## amcxxl (8 Abr 2022)

Hace media hora, en el área de la administración municipal de la ciudad de Marinka, nacionalistas vestidos de civil ingresaron al refugio antibombas y sacaron a la gente de allí. Dijeron que lo necesitaban.
Esto fue informado por civiles.


Esos. ¿Se mantuvieron los cadáveres en la calle durante varios días, en bolsas para mostrárselos a un invitado importante de la UE, o se sacaron de la morgue y se tiraron en la calle? 




LPR. ⚡ Los territorios adyacentes cerca de los edificios de gran altura en Rubizhne se han convertido en cementerios donde están enterrados los residentes locales que murieron como resultado del bombardeo de la ciudad por parte de los batallones nacionales ucranianos.


LPR. “Hoy perdí a mi bebé. Fue mucho tiempo, 37 semanas. Lo cubrió una ola y fragmentos…” Un video pesado del hospital Starobelsk en LPR, donde los heridos están siendo evacuados: las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no dejaron salir a las personas de los asentamientos, escondiéndose detrás de sí mismos como un escudo humano.


----------



## El-Mano (8 Abr 2022)

Pues si que me deja esa también.

Supongo que son los proveedores los que los están bloqueando a petición del bobierno. Yo tengo una compañía local, aunque ahora no recuerdo si es infraestructura propia o alquilada a Orange (en telefonía si es Orange), yo les he visto poner a ellos la fibra. Entonces ya no sé si el que lo bloqueará es desde Orange o desde la compañía o a saber... Entonces sospecho que algo de eso tiene que ver si varios no podéis y yo sí, y quizás van con retraso para bloquear o no se lo han pedido por no tener relevancia o lo que sea.


----------



## Impresionante (8 Abr 2022)

MOSCÚ (Sputnik) — El Comité de Investigación de Rusia abrió una causa penal para investigar la divulgación premeditada de noticias falsas sobre las acciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas después del ataque realizado por las tropas ucranianas contra la ciudad de Kramatorsk.
Horas antes, el portavoz de las milicias de la República Popular de Donetsk, Eduard Basurin, informó de unas 30 personas que murieron y otras 100 que habían resultado heridas por un ataque con misiles contra una estación ferroviaria de la ciudad de Kramatorsk en la RPD, perpetrada por las tropas de Ucrania.

"La parte ucraniana difundió información deliberadamente falsa de que el ataque a la ciudad fue realizado por los soldados rusos. Con motivo de ese hecho también se abrió una causa penal por el delito de (...) difusión pública de información deliberadamente falsa sobre las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia", indica el mensaje publicado en el canal de Telegram del Comité de Investigación.

Se precisa que fue abierto un expediente "contra el comandante de la brigada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y otras personas no identificadas", por "abusos contra la población civil" así como "por el uso en un conflicto armado de medios y métodos prohibidos por un tratado internacional firmado por Rusia".

El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia aseguró previamente que Moscú no tiene nada que ver con el ataque.

Según el ente castrense, los misiles Tochka-U, fragmentos de los cuales fueron hallados cerca de la estación, *solo los utiliza Ucrania*, y el ataque *fue lanzado por las tropas ucranianas desde la localidad de Dobropolie*, ubicada a 45 kilómetros al suroeste de Kramatorsk.

El presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, ordenó el 24 de febrero pasado una "operación militar especial" en Ucrania alegando que las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk, previamente reconocidas por Moscú como Estados soberanos, necesitan ayuda frente al "genocidio" por parte de Kiev.

Uno de los objetivos fundamentales de esa operación, según Putin, es "la desmilitarización y la desnazificación" de Ucrania.

Según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, los ataques militares no están dirigidos contra instalaciones civiles, sino que buscan inutilizar la infraestructura bélica.

El pasado 29 de marzo, al término de las negociaciones ruso-ucranianas en Estambul, el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia reafirmó que da por cumplido el objetivo esencial de la primera fase de la operación, que era mermar la capacidad bélica de Ucrania, y se enfocará en adelante en "la liberación del Donbás".


----------



## mazuste (8 Abr 2022)

stuka dijo:


> Eso es lo que pensé cuando el NWO lo anunció. No he preguntado aquí...porque sé que nadie tiene la respuesta y enseguida se iban a ir por cerros de Úbeda.
> 
> Hay que reconocer, a nivel de estratega paco, que si los rusos gozan de superioridad aérea y de fuerza en general en todo el escenario…cribarían muy bien cualquier acceso a las zonas en conflicto.
> 
> ...



Si estuvieran a lo que tienen que estar, en vez de llorar tanto,
sabrían que Ayer o anteayer desparramaron el convoy de tanques
checos mientras llegaban en ferrocarril, en ¿Lozoya no se qué? 
Pos eso...


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (8 Abr 2022)

Las empresas extranjeras aplican un plan para comprar petróleo a Rusia: mezclan un 49% de petróleo ruso con un 51% de petróleo de otras fuentes. Entonces el petróleo ya no se considera petróleo ruso. Este es el esquema utilizado por la empresa estadounidense Shell, y el producto ha sido apodado la mezcla de aceite letón.


----------



## crocodile (8 Abr 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Cada dia me dan mas asco los ucros y estan de subiditos porque les apoya todo el estercolero occidental.



Ukronazi de mierda, que asco me dan.


----------



## JAGGER (8 Abr 2022)

Ardilla Roja dijo:


> Lamento decirle que Israel me parece un estado terrorista, globalista, exportador de mercenarios y masacrador de los legítimos habitantes de Palestina, JAGGER sionista.



Los legítimos habitantes somos los hebreos. Los palestinos que aparecieron en 1967 (antes eran árabes) de la mano del agente KGB Arafat son como los rusófonos de Ucrania. Población transplantada.

P. D. : Al que no le gusta que se joda.


----------



## stuka (8 Abr 2022)

stuka dijo:


> Eso es lo que pensé cuando el NWO lo anunció. No he preguntado aquí...porque sé que nadie tiene la respuesta y enseguida se iban a ir por cerros de Úbeda.
> 
> Hay que reconocer, a nivel de estratega paco, que si los rusos gozan de superioridad aérea y de fuerza en general en todo el escenario…cribarían muy bien cualquier acceso a las zonas en conflicto.
> 
> ...





mazuste dijo:


> Si estuvieran a lo que tienen que estar, en vez de llorar tanto,
> sabrían que Ayer o anteayer desparramaron el convoy de tanques
> checos mientras llegaban en ferrocarril, en ¿Lozoya no se qué?
> Pos eso...




...Bueno...y eso qué dices qué responde a la pregunta?


----------



## Magick (8 Abr 2022)

Mariupol:


----------



## Honkler (8 Abr 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Cada dia me dan mas asco los ucros y estan de subiditos porque les apoya todo el estercolero occidental.



Están los ukros de un engreído que da que pensar. Lo mismo se creen que son algo especial porque los EEUU y sus putitas les estén utilizando


----------



## otroyomismo (8 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Un mapa con el despliegue aproximado de los dos bandos en el Donbass y Jarkov el día 5 de Abril,.. llama la atención la concentración de fuerzas rusas en el sector del frente Balakilisk-Izium , con el 1er Ejército Acorazado de Guardias (1st GTA), 20 Ejército de Armas Combinadas (20th CAA) , mas unidades de la 106 División Paracaidista y las divisiones 3 y 144 de infantería motorizada.
> 
> Frente a ésto Ucrania sólo tiene en el sector la 25 Brigada de asalto aéreo según la fuente ( yankee) , que si está en lo cierto estaría en unas condiciones de inferioridad numérica casi suicidas, se supone que en caso de liarse parda Ucrania movería refuerzos a ese sector...pero ahora mismo apostaría a que el próximo hachazo ruso va a ser por ahí



de que web salen estos mapas?


----------



## mazuste (8 Abr 2022)

Osease: que tenemos "Una cantidad significativa de combatientes extranjeros" 
enjaulados en Azovstal, según Konashenkov y que han controlado seis idiomas
europeos diferentes ahí adentro....


----------



## Honkler (8 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Y digo yo, Rusia no puede bombardear esos convoyes con armas una vez que entren en Ukronazistan ?



Por supuesto


----------



## mazuste (8 Abr 2022)

stuka dijo:


> ...Bueno...y eso qué dices qué responde a la pregunta?



Pues si. Esa maquinaria entra por ferrocarril y nunca llega al Este de Ucrania.
Que es de lo que se trata.


----------



## crocodile (8 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Hace media hora, en el área de la administración municipal de la ciudad de Marinka, nacionalistas vestidos de civil ingresaron al refugio antibombas y sacaron a la gente de allí. Dijeron que lo necesitaban.
> Esto fue informado por civiles.
> 
> 
> ...



Crímenes financiados y apoyados por USA/OTAN/Unión Euroyankee.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (8 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Osease: que tenemos "Una cantidad significativa de combatientes extranjeros"
> enjaulados en Azovstal, según Konashenkov y que han controlado seis idiomas
> europeos diferentes ahí adentro....



Inglés, francés, alemán y polaco seguro. Cuáles serán los otros dos?


----------



## hartman (8 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Los legítimos habitantes somos los hebreos. Los palestinos que aparecieron en 1967 (antes eran árabes) de la mano del agente KGB Arafat son como los rusófonos de Ucrania. Población transplantada.
> 
> P. D. : Al que no le gusta que se joda.



oy vey.


----------



## Salamandra (8 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Osease: que tenemos "Una cantidad significativa de combatientes extranjeros"
> enjaulados en Azovstal, según Konashenkov y que han controlado seis idiomas
> europeos diferentes ahí adentro....



Franceses, ingleses, griegos... ¿países del norte que ya no quieren ser neutrales?. España me da que no está en este fregado.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (8 Abr 2022)

Parece que la batalla de Izyum (o más ampliamente la ofensiva de Izyum a Sloviansk) será la principal batalla de la campaña de primavera. Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas están retirando sus fuerzas y grandes formaciones militares enemigas se están concentrando en Velyka Kamyshevatka. 

Las AFU han cambiado a la táctica de pequeños grupos de 10-15 hombres, cargados con armas antitanque, en su mayoría extranjeros. El enemigo dispara literalmente una ATGM desde las zonas boscosas y se retira, abandonando el resto de los complejos para escapar lo antes posible. 

Seguimos barriendo las zonas boscosas al este y al oeste de la carretera Izyum-Slaviansk y ocupando los asentamientos. 

Es satisfactorio que, a pesar de algunas deficiencias, en general estemos tomando zonas pobladas de forma competente y con pérdidas mínimas, infligiendo daños muy importantes al enemigo. 

Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas se repliegan, trabajando con artillería, tanques, infantería y ocasionalmente con la aviación. Se aferra a los asentamientos (Dolgonkoye, Suglinovka) y contraataca con tanques. 

En dicho contraataque capturamos ayer 2 tanques de las AFU junto con sus tripulaciones. También el enemigo está minando activamente las carreteras, ya tenemos pérdidas por explosiones. 

Lo principal ahora es una situación interna estable, y el ejército hará su trabajo.


----------



## ccartech (8 Abr 2022)

El portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov, dijo el jueves que si Finlandia y Suecia se unieran a la OTAN, Rusia tendría que "reequilibrar la situación" con su propia medida..


----------



## Simo Hayha (8 Abr 2022)

Israelí luchando por Ucrania le canta las cuarenta a un orcocadáver.


----------



## Irene Adler (8 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ajedrecista, Gran Maestro Sergey Karjakin:
> 
> "Para los que no lo sepan, nací en Simferopol, y luego, cuando tenía 9 años, mis padres y yo nos trasladamos a Kramatorsk, que tenía la escuela de ajedrez más potente de Ucrania. Participamos regularmente en torneos en Donetsk y tuvimos campos de entrenamiento en Slavyansk.
> Gracias a los buenos entrenadores y a mi propia capacidad de trabajo, di el salto más fuerte al ajedrez.
> ...



Soy la única que ve un intento de analogía mal disimulada ajedrecista-Putin y showman-zelensky?

Analogía correcta por otra parte, sobre todo en lo de la poca conciencia de Zel… digo del showman ese


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Armando la Gorda (8 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Un mapa con el despliegue aproximado de los dos bandos en el Donbass y Jarkov el día 5 de Abril,.. llama la atención la concentración de fuerzas rusas en el sector del frente Balakilisk-Izium , con el 1er Ejército Acorazado de Guardias (1st GTA), 20 Ejército de Armas Combinadas (20th CAA) , mas unidades de la 106 División Paracaidista y las divisiones 3 y 144 de infantería motorizada.
> 
> Frente a ésto Ucrania sólo tiene en el sector la 25 Brigada de asalto aéreo según la fuente ( yankee) , que si está en lo cierto estaría en unas condiciones de inferioridad numérica casi suicidas, se supone que en caso de liarse parda Ucrania movería refuerzos a ese sector...pero ahora mismo apostaría a que el próximo hachazo ruso va a ser por ahí



Que refuerzos, cualquier contingente ukronazi que se atreva a a salir de su guarida sera aniquilado por la aviacion.


----------



## Magick (8 Abr 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: Rusia cerrará oficinas de Amnistía Internacional y Human Rights Watch en el país


----------



## amcxxl (8 Abr 2022)

*Después de un barrido completo, habrá muchos chillidos.*

Ministerio de Defensa: Hay un gran número de mercenarios de Europa en Mariupol.

Según interceptaciones de radio, un número significativo de mercenarios extranjeros están luchando en Mariupol. Así lo afirmó el representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, el general de división Igor Konashenkov.

Según él, están en las zonas ocupadas de la ciudad junto con los nazis del batallón Azov prohibido en la Federación Rusa y los restos de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. Konashenkov dijo que, además del ucraniano y el ruso, las comunicaciones por radio se realizan en seis idiomas más, en su mayoría europeos.

https://rg.ru/2022/04/08/minoborony-v-mariupole-nahoditsia-bolshoe-kolichestvo-naemnikov-iz-evropy.html


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (8 Abr 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Franceses, ingleses, griegos... ¿países del norte que ya no quieren ser neutrales?. *España me da que no está en este fregado.*



Los honderos baleares y los jinetes cántabros y astures. Hace 2000 años que dejaron de ser considerados soldados de élites.

Ahora solo quedan " tirachineros" y escopeteros Paco, que a lo más grande que han disparado es a un corzo.

Como para ir de " mercenarios por el mundo".


----------



## vladimirovich (8 Abr 2022)

No deja de sorprenderme como es posible que Rusia lo hiciese tan bien en Crimea en 2014 y a partir de ahi todo ha sido cagada tras cagada hasta llegar al gran truñaco de Z, se supone que son los mismos responsables, hay algo extraño ahi que no acierto a comprender.

En Crimea todo salio niquelado, rapidos, efectivos, sin pegar un tiro, con excelente politica comunicativa ( aun recordamos a aquella joven rubia de Crimea con la que medio foro se estuve pajeando durante meses), se escogieron dos tipos muy presentables como lideres de Crimea y Sebastopol para firmar la anexion, Putin alcanzo su momento de mayor gloria, etc..

Y despues todo cagadas, politicas, comunicativas, de estrategia, militares, diplomaticas, etc..empezando por como se abandono al Donbass, a Strelkov, se seleccionaron lideres impresentables, borrachos y mafiosos que despues morian, no se sabia que camino que seguir, se maltrato, desprecio y abandono a los prorusos de Ucrania, toda una estrategia ciega, erronea, tardia, confusa..y finalmente para actuar tarde y mal culminando con el increible desproposito de Z.

Esta es la realidad de estos 8 años en Ucrania, y cualquiera lo ve independientemente del bando con el que mas simpatices.


----------



## Fauna iberica (8 Abr 2022)

Como me gustaría que esto escalara y se saliera fuera de control en toda la putrefacta UE, por desgracia no sucederá, pero por ilusionarse que no quede.


----------



## Simo Hayha (8 Abr 2022)

Alegraos porque un orcoronel ruso ha sido desnazificado.


----------



## Pepejosé (8 Abr 2022)

Vaya vaya, al emérito lad... digo, al emérito borbón si que le ponen bien la bandera.







Por cierto, buen camuflaje el de los "monaguillos" del fondo.


----------



## Castellano (8 Abr 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Franceses, ingleses, griegos... ¿países del norte que ya no quieren ser neutrales?. España me da que no está en este fregado.



Los españoles son como Torrente, les dieron boleto de vuelta en cuanto pisaron suelo ucro y vieron a nuestros paisanos

Gracias a nuestro paquismo innato, salvarán la vida


----------



## fulcrum29smt (8 Abr 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Franceses, ingleses, griegos... ¿países del norte que ya no quieren ser neutrales?. España me da que no está en este fregado.



¿Holandeses y Noruegos?


----------



## El-Mano (8 Abr 2022)

Uno pocos vídeos:

Chechenos en mariupol.


Tiene por pinta que ya quedan pocos días para terminar en mariupol.


Aún se usan RPGs:


De hace un par de días, los sukjoi salen de vez en cuando.


----------



## El_Suave (8 Abr 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Los honderos baleares y los jinetes cántabros y astures. Hace 2000 años que dejaron de ser considerados soldados de élites.
> 
> Ahora solo quedan " tirachineros" y escopeteros Paco, que a lo más grande que han disparado es a un corzo.
> 
> Como para ir de " mercenarios por el mundo".



El español no sólo se habla en España.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (8 Abr 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Los honderos baleares y los jinetes cántabros y astures. Hace 2000 años que dejaron de ser considerados soldados de élites.
> 
> Ahora solo quedan " tirachineros" y escopeteros Paco, que a lo más grande que han disparado es a un corzo.
> 
> Como para ir de " mercenarios por el mundo".



Te has dejado a los más importantes, a los Tercios y los Almogávares.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (8 Abr 2022)

_El costo de asegurar un barco que se adentra en el Mar Negro se está saliendo de control a medida que aumentan los riesgos de guerra (incluidas las minas a la deriva). Contratar un Suezmax (1m de barriles) del Mar Negro a Italia cuesta unos $3,5 millones -- pero el seguro suma otros $5 millones_


----------



## fulcrum29smt (8 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Uno pocos vídeos:
> 
> Chechenos en mariupol.
> 
> ...


----------



## amcxxl (8 Abr 2022)

*¿Contra quién pelea Rusia?*



Ni siquiera hay duda de que el complejo del perdedor carcomió a estas personas todos estos años ...
Sin embargo, cuando la URSS liberó a Europa, de repente resultó que todos estaban "en la orquesta" y no apoyaban al nazismo en absoluto. . El propio Donald Tusk, historiador de formación, en sus discursos de campaña habló repetidamente de su familia y con orgullo informó que "sus dos abuelos terminaron en campos de concentración por resistirse a los nazis". Incluyendo al abuelo paterno Josef Tusk. Sin embargo, la realidad resultó ser algo diferente. Según se pudo averiguar en los archivos de Berlín, el abuelo del actual presidente de la Unión Europea, Donald Tusk, Josef Tusk, sirvió en las unidades de reserva de las SS en 1944. Además, en los destacamentos punitivos de Heinrich Himmler, se inscribió voluntariamente, por motivos ideológicos. Y, a juzgar por la fotografía, Josef Tusk también visitó a los grupos SD que se dedicaban a la búsqueda y arresto de judíos en Polonia, que fueron enviados a campos de concentración.





"Esta imagen es proporcionada por los Archivos Federales de Alemania (Deutsches Bundesarchiv) como parte de un proyecto de cooperación. Los Archivos Federales de Alemania garantizan la autenticidad de las imágenes, utilizando únicamente los originales". El título de la fotografía es "Verhaftung von Juden" - el arresto de los judíos. Este grupo, al parecer, buscaba judíos en Gdansk y sus alrededores y los enviaba a campos de concentración.

Parecería que el abuelo de Tusk era SS y nazi, bueno, participó en operaciones punitivas, bueno, se inclinó ante Hitler y apoyó ideológicamente al fascismo. ¿Así que lo que? Así es, los hijos para los padres, y más aún para los abuelos, no son responsables. Pero en la historia con Donald Tusk, es diferente. en una mentira Para ocupar otro cargo electivo, el actual jefe de la UE mintió franca y públicamente sobre el hecho de que los nazis enviaron a sus dos abuelos a campos de concentración.








Monólogo de Muller sobre el nazismo:


masterok.livejournal.com/7905336.html


----------



## Castellano (8 Abr 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Como me gustaría que esto escalara y se saliera fuera de control en toda la putrefacta UE, por desgracia no sucederá, pero por ilusionarse que no quede.



El principal turista de la costa del mar Negro búlgaro es ruso.

No sólo eso, Bulgaria se independizó de los otomanos gracias a la ayuda del ejército ruso, hay incluso un memorial en medio de una montaña homenajeando a los patriotas búlgaros y rusos que vencieron a los turcos en una batalla decisiva.

Cualquier búlgaro, que no esté corroído mentalmente por la propaganda occidental, tiene que estar indignado


----------



## alfonbass (8 Abr 2022)

Alexandre I. dijo:


> El valor de rublo es fácil de determinar. 5000 por un gr de oro. Calcula.



Los rusos están vendiendo rublos por ese precio? qué moneda consiguen? y si un ruso de a pie necesita dólares, puede hacerlo?


----------



## Mitrofán (8 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Te has dejado a los más importantes, a los Tercios y los Almogávares.



y los dragones de cuera


----------



## lasoziedad (8 Abr 2022)

*Cerca de un millar de marineros bloqueados en puertos ucranianos*

Dos agencias de las Naciones Unidas pidieron este viernes una acción urgente para ayudar a *cerca de un millar de marineros* que se encuentran *bloqueados en los puertos ucranianos* desde la invasión rusa.

La Organización Internacional para las Migraciones (OIM) estima que al menos 1.000 marinos se encuentran en esta situación, concentrados *sobre todo en la zona del mar de Azov* y en el estratégico puerto de la ciudad asediada de *Mariúpol.*

La Organización Internacional del Trabajo (OIT) y la OIM consideran que* más de cien navíos mercantes están bloqueados* en Ucrania y en las aguas de los países vecinos.

Los dirigentes de estas dos instancias enviaron una *carta conjunta* a los responsables de la *Agencia de la ONU para los Refugiados (ACNUR),* al *Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja (CICR)* y a* Médicos Sin Fronteras (MSF) *para expresarles su preocupación por la suerte de estos marinos.

*"Además del riesgo por los bombardeos, muchos de los barcos sufren ahora problemas de comida, carburante, agua dulce y otros suministros esenciales*. La situación de los marinos de muchos países es cada vez más insostenible, lo que representa riesgo para su salud y bienestar", indicaron la OIT y la OIM en su carta.


----------



## Top5 (8 Abr 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Después del crimen de la estación de hoy de los rusos, Ucrania tiene que empezar a plantearse ajusticiar a todos los presos euso



Eres imbécil


----------



## Salamandra (8 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: Rusia cerrará oficinas de Amnistía Internacional y Human Rights Watch en el país



¿Alguien ha visto el informe de AI en estos años predesnacificación?. Es por entender de que puede ir el rollo, si de presentarle datos y de verlos puestos en el informe o previos para publicarse.

Hace un tiempo hice la misma pregunta en el hilo para hacerme una idea de lo que pueden ser hoy estos movimientos.


----------



## lasoziedad (8 Abr 2022)

*Cuba rechaza la suspensión de Rusia del Consejo de DDHH*

El *presidente cubano, Miguel Díaz-Canel*, rechazó hoy la suspensión de Rusia del Consejo de Derechos Humanos de la ONU y advirtió de que la *decisión “establece un peligroso precedente” *que *“atiza aún más” el conflicto *armado en Ucrania.

La exclusión de Moscú –que luego se retiró voluntariamente al considerar que el Consejo se ha convertido en un instrumento de Occidente– se basa en supuestas "violaciones graves y sistemáticas de los derechos humanos" cometidas por las tropas rusas en el país vecino.

El mandatario cubano cargó en Twitter contra la votación y *calificó a Rusia como un “país indispensable para lograr la solución diplomática efectiva, justa y pacífica que requiere con urgencia la actual crisis en Europa”.*


----------



## Knight who says ni (8 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> 3. la República Checa entregó varios viejos tanques T-72 y BMP (las fotos se vieron por la mañana)



Será que no hay suficientes T-72 destruidos en Ucrania...


----------



## alfonbass (8 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Dr. Oetker abandona Rusia.
> Menos mierda comerán los Ruskis



Si, si...menos de todo van a comer.....


----------



## NPI (8 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ojo al bulgaro como se retuerce en el sitio, y se acaba largando ante esta brillante exposición de la irlandesa Daly



Angel Chavdarov Dzhambazki


----------



## NPI (8 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _LA UE PAGA ACTUALMENTE A RUSIA 1.000 MILLONES DE DÓLARES AL DÍA POR LA ENERGÍA_
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Esto es cierto?.



Sí.


----------



## Irene Adler (8 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Mis amistades en Polonia no entienden por qué su gobierno apoya de forma tan vehemente a un gobierno... que glorifica a personajes de muy dudosa reputación (dicho de forma MUY SUAVE), que para colmo se dedicaron a masacrar a ¡polacos! en Volinia en 1942-43. Determinadas fobias son capaces de conducir a situaciones muy surrealistas.



Aquí tampoco entendemos el volantazo en el tema del Sahara y Priscila…

Sospechar que los motivos de ambos países para actuar así están muy relacionados (si es que no son el mismo) suena más razonable que conspiranoico 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## lasoziedad (8 Abr 2022)

*Eslovaquia envía misiles antiaéreos S-300 a Ucrania*

El Primer Ministro de *Eslovaquia*, Eduard Heger, ha confirmado el envío de un *sistema de misiles antiaéreos S-300*. Según un comunicado oficial, la operación es una donación al bando ucraniano. “Es nuestro deber ayudar, *no quedarnos quietos e ignorar* la pérdida de vidas humanas bajo la agresión de Rusia”, concluyó Heger.

El presidente de Estados Unidos, *Joe Biden*, ha agradecido este viernes a Eslovaquia el suministro de misiles antiaéreos a Ucrania. "Quiero *agradecer al gobierno eslovaco *por proporcionar un sistema de defensa aérea S-300 a Ucrania, algo que el presidente *Zelenski me ha planteado personalmente* en nuestras conversaciones", dijo Biden en un comunicado.


----------



## Simo Hayha (8 Abr 2022)

El canceroso les tira unas flores a algunos de los orcocadáveres que se han salvado del camión crematorio


----------



## lasoziedad (8 Abr 2022)

*EE.UU. anuncia el despliegue en Eslovaquia de una batería antimisiles Patriot*

El secretario de Defensa de Estados Unidos, Lloyd Austin, anunció hoy el *despliegue en Eslovaquia* de una batería antimisiles Patriot, ante la amenaza rusa por la invasión de Ucrania. Lloyd informó en un comunicado de que se ha dado este paso tras la petición de las autoridades de Bratislava y agregó que el sistema antimisiles estará *manejado por soldados estadounidenses*.


----------



## NPI (8 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> no se que coño dice el indocumentado ese
> 
> no hay mayor quinta columna en Rusia que los degenerados del Banco Central, institucion de ocupacion colonial, (filial del FMI)
> 
> ...



La Federación de Rusia ha perdido un 30% de territorio desde su disolución en 1991 (URSS).


----------



## alfonbass (8 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Los rusos ya comentaron que cuando venden sus sistemas de armas, lo hacen bajo el contrato de que no pueden ser cedidas a "terceras partes" sin su consentimiento.
> 
> Los eslovacos *están vulnerando sus contratos*. Luego vendrán los lloros y será "culpa de Rusia".



No son los únicos que vulneran los contratos, eso no puede ser dependiendo delo quien...


----------



## Jotagb (8 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si, si...menos de todo van a comer.....



Rusia es un importante productor de granos, especialmente de trigo, el que se cultiva en grandes extensiones. Dentro de su producción agropecuaria se destacan también la remolacha, semillas de maravilla, junto con la producción de carne, leche, frutas y hortalizas.
Sera que ellos no se pueden autobastecer que necesitan que Europa les alimente.
Lo de algunos es de traca esperando a ver si los rusos se mueren de hambre.


----------



## lasoziedad (8 Abr 2022)

¿No era que los misiles Tochka son ucranianos?


*A Estados Unidos no le convencen las explicaciones rusas sobre el ataque a la estación de tren de Kramatorsk*

Estados Unidos afirmó este viernes que *no le convencen las explicaciones* que ha dado *Rusia* para negar cualquier implicación en el ataque contra una estación de trenes en el este de Ucrania con medio centenar de muertos.

El *portavoz del Pentágono, John Kirby,* dijo en una rueda de prensa que, de acuerdo a las informaciones de que dispone, se trató de un bombardeo ruso con un *misil balístico de alcance corto SS-21. "Es un episodio de la brutalidad rusa en la búsqueda de esta guerra y su falta de interés por evitar víctimas civiles"*, zanjó Kirby.

Según las autoridades ucranianas, *al menos 50 personas murieron*, entre ellos cinco menores de edad, en un ataque ruso contra la *estación de tren de Kramatorsk*, en el este de Ucrania, donde había miles de personas concentradas para su evacuación.


----------



## NPI (8 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> @Teuro es ucraniano, no se si de los buenos o de los malos...



Es de los malos y encima es un COVIDIANO / TOTALITARIO / TRAGACIONISTA y ATLANTISTA.


----------



## Salamandra (8 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Eslovaquia envía misiles antiaéreos S-300 a Ucrania*
> 
> El Primer Ministro de *Eslovaquia*, Eduard Heger, ha confirmado el envío de un *sistema de misiles antiaéreos S-300*. Según un comunicado oficial, la operación es una donación al bando ucraniano. “Es nuestro deber ayudar, *no quedarnos quietos e ignorar* la pérdida de vidas humanas bajo la agresión de Rusia”, concluyó Heger.
> 
> El presidente de Estados Unidos, *Joe Biden*, ha agradecido este viernes a Eslovaquia el suministro de misiles antiaéreos a Ucrania. "Quiero *agradecer al gobierno eslovaco *por proporcionar un sistema de defensa aérea S-300 a Ucrania, algo que el presidente *Zelenski me ha planteado personalmente* en nuestras conversaciones", dijo Biden en un comunicado.



Y toda esta quincalla como la renuevan y sobre todo cuando la tienen operativa de nuevo estos países?. Nosotros creo que hemos entregado poco ¿pero y el resto?

La gente por esos lares anda con tanto miedo o miopía que no se da cuenta que todo ese material que entregan debe ser sustituido y como no va a ser el mismo modelo, va a gastar otro porrón en reemplazarlos y en entrenar a sus solados.

Sin pensar en el período ventana en el que no hay ni uno ni otro..


----------



## alfonbass (8 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Rusia es un importante productor de granos, especialmente de trigo, el que se cultiva en grandes extensiones. Dentro de su producción agropecuaria se destacan también la remolacha, semillas de maravilla, junto con la producción de carne, leche, frutas y hortalizas.
> Sera que ellos no se pueden autobastecer que necesitan que Europa les alimente.
> Lo de algunos es de traca esperando a ver si los rusos se mueren de hambre.



Pues nada, que coman crudo pues...ah! y de ordenadores, tecnología nada, que eso "no es importante"


----------



## Simo Hayha (8 Abr 2022)

La otan continua reforzando su frontera este por si tenemos que ayudar a nuestros hermanos ucranios a matar muchos rusos


----------



## ccartech (8 Abr 2022)

Los "ocupantes" rusos están sacando civiles de entre los escombros en medio de operaciones de combate. Ya he recibido advertencias por este video, pero aquí de nuevo, que se vea la verdad, pues que cueste lo que cueste. Siga la reacción de los civiles.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (8 Abr 2022)

Funeral por los camaradas caídos en Kiev.


----------



## amcxxl (8 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> La Federación de Rusia ha perdido un 30% de territorio desde su disolución en 1991 (URSS).



la Federacion de Rusia no ha perdido nada, de hecho ha ganado

Confundes Rusia y la Federacion de Rusia


----------



## Jotagb (8 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pues nada, que coman crudo pues...ah! y de ordenadores, tecnología nada, que eso "no es importante"



A que china la fábrica del mundo también les ha vetado? La primera noticia que tengo.
Si no compran Intel o productos americanos pues compraran el homólogo chino.


----------



## ccartech (8 Abr 2022)

Uno de los Ukrops que pensó que era divertido llamar a las familias de sus prisioneros de guerra y atormentarlos. Ahora míralo, temblando y disculpándose. Los rusos encuentran a todos. Sigan grabándose.


----------



## lasoziedad (8 Abr 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Y toda esta quincalla como la renuevan y sobre todo cuando la tienen operativa de nuevo estos países?. Nosotros creo que hemos entregado poco ¿pero y el resto?
> 
> La gente por esos lares anda con tanto miedo o miopía que no se da cuenta que todo ese material que entregan debe ser sustituido y como no va a ser el mismo modelo, va a gastar otro porrón en reemplazarlos y en entrenar a sus solados.
> 
> Sin pensar en el período ventana en el que no hay ni uno ni otro..



En este caso han puesto Patriots americanos, luego supongo que les venderan unos cuantos y no solo a ellos. Ya estamos en burbuja armamentística.


----------



## pepinox (8 Abr 2022)

JimJones dijo:


> Otro Assperger que no se entera de nada...
> 
> Os van a tener que dar cursillos de sarcasmo e ironía que andais mas que flojos



Los de Horny Report ya no engañáis a nadie: sois unos soyboys totalmente vendidos al otanismo y comidos de rusofobia.


----------



## NPI (8 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Booking pagó una multa de 1.300 millones de rublos por imponer condiciones desfavorables a los hoteles rusos - FAS.
> 
> *



Sede (Ámsterdam, Holanda)



*"Propietario"* Booking Holdings Inc.


----------



## ccartech (8 Abr 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: El primer ministro ruso Mishustin dice que los rusos ya han invertido alrededor de 10 billones de rublos ($ 130 mil millones) en criptomonedas.


----------



## Simo Hayha (8 Abr 2022)

Orconeonazis desnazificadores desnazificados


----------



## NoRTH (8 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> La otan continua reforzando su frontera este por si tenemos que ayudar a nuestros hermanos ucranios a matar muchos rusos



yo trabaje en una planta en berlin donde habia unas vias de tren anexas 

era habitual ver pasar vagones con tanques !!!


----------



## ccartech (8 Abr 2022)

#StayWithUkraine #Odessa #Charkiv #Kiev #UkraineUnderAttaсk #Ukraine
Traducido del inglés al
Imágenes tomadas por el propio enemigo. Extractos Telegram Soldados rusos Chat... -"Nos masacran". -"Sácanos de aquí. Todos muertos. Solo 2 heridos vivos" -"Morimos."


----------



## NPI (8 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> RT
> Ya no se puede ver en España



En España sin VPN (gratuita o de pago) desde marzo.


----------



## stuka (8 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> ¿No era que los misiles Tochka son ucranianos?
> 
> 
> *A Estados Unidos no le convencen las explicaciones rusas sobre el ataque a la estación de tren de Kramatorsk*
> ...









Enésimo "ataque" sin sentido Ruso. Decenas de muertos en un ataque ruso en una estación de trenes en plena evacuación de civiles, al menos 30 muertos


yo lo que espero es que se os termine muy pronto la carta blanca para reíros de los asesinados por rusia Por fin te veo comentar algo que no sea sobre violaciones de niños y cosas así. No se puede andar con esas ideas todo el día en la cabeza. No se por qué te deben rondar esas cositas tanto...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Arraki (8 Abr 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Funeral por los camaradas caídos en Kiev.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1018505
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1018506



No son nazis eh jajajaja


----------



## NPI (8 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> La BBC estadounidense informa que el héroe de Rusia, el general del ejército Alexander Dvornikov, tomó el control de la operación militar especial de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en Ucrania.



Lo pongo para los PROPAGANDISTAS del foro.


> Con el ascenso a general del ejército, lo más probable es que Dvornikov (59 años) suceda al general Valery Gerasimov (66 años), quien se acerca al límite de edad como el próximo Jefe del Estado Mayor .


----------



## ccartech (8 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> ¿No era que los misiles Tochka son ucranianos?
> 
> 
> *A Estados Unidos no le convencen las explicaciones rusas sobre el ataque a la estación de tren de Kramatorsk*
> ...



No creo que les hayan querido dar explicaciones a EEUU. No se porque se atribuyen tanta importancia.
Esta demás decir que después de tantas décadas de mentiras, a EEUU solo le creen los estúpidos.
Que no son pocos.


----------



## pirivi-parava (8 Abr 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> yo trabaje en una planta en berlin donde habia unas vias de tren anexas
> 
> era habitual ver pasar vagones con tanques !!!



ya... pero... iban hacia el este? eh? eh?


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (8 Abr 2022)

Armando la Gorda dijo:


> Que refuerzos, cualquier contingente ukronazi que se atreva a a salir de su guarida sera aniquilado por la aviacion.



Pues que yo sepa hay unidades ukras que sí se han movido, informese mejor......¿porqué cree que los rusos no han rodeado Jarkov o tomado Nikolaev, porque les han echado mal de ojo?


----------



## quinciri (8 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pues nada, que coman crudo pues...ah! y de ordenadores, tecnología nada, que eso "no es importante"



Nadie ha dicho lo contrario. Pero la tecnologia sin papeo no sirve de nada. Y no te digo si encima hay que ahorrar en papeo para pagar la calefacción.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (8 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> No son nazis eh jajajaja



Quien lo niega?

Lo que me jode es que algunos nancys españoles apoyen a Putin.


----------



## .Kaikus (8 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Los rusos están vendiendo rublos por ese precio? qué moneda consiguen? y si un ruso de a pie necesita dólares, puede hacerlo?



5.000 rublos por onza de oro (lo del gramo sera cosa de los traductores automaticos).


----------



## dabuti (8 Abr 2022)

Zelensky lleva a un Azov al parlamento griego y callan ante la invasión turca de Chipre.


----------



## Alvin Red (8 Abr 2022)

Pelosi leí ayer que había cogido el COVID, la noticia estaba en el Russian Today chino, ahora no la encuentro.









2020_home


Get the news as it breaks and go behind the day's top stories, from politics, business, culture and sports to nature, travel and technology. CGTN delivers a Chinese perspective on global news through innovative use of the latest media tools.




www.cgtn.com





Pero esta esta de ayer en otro diario americano:









Nancy Pelosi tests positive for coronavirus


The House speaker, after closely mingling with President Biden in recent days, joins a...




www.sfchronicle.com


----------



## lasoziedad (8 Abr 2022)

*Antídotos anti ataques nucleares*

El Centro Militar de Farmacia está trabajando en la *producción de antídotos ante posibles agresiones de carácter nuclear, biológico o químico, ha asegurado la ministra de Defensa, Margarita Robles*, que ha admitido que "no se puede descartar" el empleo de armas biológicas por parte de Rusia.

En declaraciones a los medios tras visitar ese centro, en la Base San Pedro de Colmenar Viejo (Madrid), que está funcionando como hub logístico, Robles* ha agradecido el “trabajo ímprobo” que está realizando su personal recibiendo el material médico *que llega de la Inspección General de Sanidad de la Defensa y de las comunidades autónomas para revisarlo y certificarlo antes de que salga hacia Ucrania.

Precisamente ya ha salido un *envío de 11 toneladas de la Inspección General de Sanidad y entre el lunes, martes y miércoles de la próxima semana saldrán más de 50 toneladas de material médico *que está llegando de las distintas comunidades autónomas, ha informado Robles, que ha valorado “la solidaridad de todos los ciudadanos de España y de las autonomías”.


----------



## Besarionis (8 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _TODOS LOS HOMBRES QUE SALIERON DE UCRANIA DESPUÉS DEL 24 DE FEBRERO SERÁN DETENIDOS A SU REGRESO AL PAÍS. -SECRETARIO DEL CONSEJO DE SEGURIDAD Y DEFENSA OLEKSIY DANILOV _



A qué país?


----------



## Pato Sentado (8 Abr 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Y toda esta quincalla como la renuevan y sobre todo cuando la tienen operativa de nuevo estos países?. Nosotros creo que hemos entregado poco ¿pero y el resto?
> 
> La gente por esos lares anda con tanto miedo o miopía que no se da cuenta que todo ese material que entregan debe ser sustituido y como no va a ser el mismo modelo, va a gastar otro porrón en reemplazarlos y en entrenar a sus solados.
> 
> Sin pensar en el período ventana en el que no hay ni uno ni otro..



A que no adivináis a quien le van a comprar el reemplazo?


----------



## JimJones (8 Abr 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Los de Horny Report ya no engañáis a nadie: sois unos soyboys totalmente vendidos al otanismo y comidos de rusofobia.



A seguirla mamando payaso. 

San Jorge Akbar y el día que tengas huevos a decir todo lo que se dice y se ha dicho en Horny Report con tu propia voz y gratis, vienes a seguir hablando de cosas que ni entiendes ni comprendes, subnormal.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Abr 2022)

un gran obituario se marca en memoria del bio trash



Simo Hayha dijo:


> Israelí luchando por Ucrania le canta las cuarenta a un orcocadáver.


----------



## Seronoser (8 Abr 2022)

Francia calienta....que sales...


----------



## Remequilox (9 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Los rusos están vendiendo rublos por ese precio? qué moneda consiguen? y si un ruso de a pie necesita dólares, puede hacerlo?



No, el BCR está comprando oro a ese precio en rublos. Se supone que es un poco por debajo de precio de mercado.
No acepta comprar oro a bancos comerciales.
Si quieres oro, también se lo puedes comprar al BCR, pero te sale más caro.
Si un ruso de a pie necesita dólares, puede hacerse con algunos (pocos) en los mercados privados (OTC), pero están muy limitadas las retiradas de dólares billete efectivo, y las transferencias de dólares al extranjero (en este caso, solo si el depósito bancario en dólares es anterior a principios de marzo). 
Si eres una empresa que exporta y cobra el dólares, tienes la obligación de cambiar la mayor parte a rublos sí o sí.

La economía rusa se está desdolarizando a marchas forzadas.


----------



## BikeroII (9 Abr 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> El principal turista de la costa del mar Negro búlgaro es ruso.
> 
> No sólo eso, Bulgaria se independizó de los otomanos gracias a la ayuda del ejército ruso, hay incluso un memorial en medio de una montaña homenajeando a los patriotas búlgaros y rusos que vencieron a los turcos en una batalla decisiva.
> 
> Cualquier búlgaro, que no esté corroído mentalmente por la propaganda occidental, tiene que estar indignado



En general, los búlgaros de cierta edad echan de menos su pasado vinculado a la URSS. Tras la caída del muro, el país ha caído en el olvido y el abandono. Es un país de ancianos, los jóvenes emigran de un país que marchita porque ellos pasan de todo y están occidentalizada pero los viejos, siguen siendo prorusos por lazos culturales y religiosos. En Sofía tras la caída de la URSS desmontaron los símbolos y estatuas pero no los destruyeron, hicieron un museo muy curioso en Sofía. 

Por cierto es off topic pero me encantó que perros y gatos se pasean libremente por las calles incluso en el centro de Sofía y la gente los respeta.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (9 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Antídotos anti ataques nucleares*
> 
> El Centro Militar de Farmacia está trabajando en la *producción de antídotos ante posibles agresiones de carácter nuclear, biológico o químico, ha asegurado la ministra de Defensa, Margarita Robles*, que ha admitido que "no se puede descartar" el empleo de armas biológicas por parte de Rusia.
> 
> ...




Dentro de X meses, noticia de chanchullo sobre que Y personas cercanas a Z políticos se lo llevaron calentito.


----------



## amcxxl (9 Abr 2022)

*Discurso del Jefe de la DPR Denis Pushilin a los residentes del Donbass temporalmente ocupado*

Según los servicios de inteligencia de la República Popular de Donetsk, las formaciones armadas ucranianas planean en un futuro cercano llevar a cabo ataques masivos con granizo y otras armas pesadas en áreas residenciales de Kramatorsk, Slavyansk, Artemovsk, posiblemente Mariupol y otros asentamientos de Donbass, que actualmente están todavía controlado por Ucrania. El propósito de este crimen es acusar de bombardeos, destrucción de viviendas e infraestructura, posible muerte de personas de las divisiones de las repúblicas y Rusia.

Rogamos a los pobladores de estos asentamientos que se resguarden en albergues, tomen todas las medidas de seguridad posibles a fin de preservar su vida y salud.

Consideramos a toda la población dentro de las fronteras de la antigua región de Donetsk como nuestros conciudadanos. Usted votó en 2014 por la independencia de la República Popular de Donetsk y cada vida es valiosa para nosotros.

Hemos experimentado la crueldad y el cinismo de las órdenes criminales del régimen ucraniano. Por tanto, repito: tomar urgentemente las máximas medidas de seguridad posibles.



PS Ukroinits es sinónimo de castigador, supervisor,, policía, guardia y verdugo.

Обращение Главы ДНР Дениса Пушилина к жителям временно оккупированного Донбасса: peremogi — LiveJournal


----------



## JoséBatallas (9 Abr 2022)

Nuestro camarada Zhukov solicita ayuda. Y los pro-rusos no dejamos a nadie atrás. Tierra quemada, lo demás es tierra conquistada.

Prietas las filas. Ni un paso atrás.






Calopez, estoy harto del acoso y amenazas de muerte, haz algo


@calopez Sí, ya sé que se viene llorado de casa, y que al ser un foro sin moderación hay que aceptar que a uno le llamen "hijo de puta" al menos tres veces al día. Pero joer, esto es pasarse. Hay unos cuantos tarados que se pasan el día llamándome de todo en los hilos de Ucrania y han abierto...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Remequilox (9 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> La BBC estadounidense informa que el héroe de Rusia, el general del ejército Alexander Dvornikov, tomó el control de la operación militar especial de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en Ucrania.



Fue el primer general en jefe del operativo de Siria en 2015.....


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (9 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Francia calienta....que sales...



Necesita voto de melenchon para la segunda vuelta, aunque la posición sobre la UE no le gustará a ese electorado, con lo de salir de la OTAN va a ganar apoyos. Están prácticamente empatados ya, habrá un trumpasso?


----------



## manodura79 (9 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Antídotos anti ataques nucleares*
> 
> El Centro Militar de Farmacia está trabajando en la *producción de antídotos ante posibles agresiones de carácter nuclear, biológico o químico, ha asegurado la ministra de Defensa, Margarita Robles*, que ha admitido que "no se puede descartar" el empleo de armas biológicas por parte de Rusia.
> 
> ...



La mierda está a punto de golpear el ventilador y estos hijos de su madre no nos quieren decir cuando.


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Abr 2022)

Parece que los chechenos se van a apuntar una buena victoria, al menos propagandisticamente se anotarán este tanto. Aunque yo creo que sí han dado el callo.


----------



## Remequilox (9 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> RT
> Ya no se puede ver en España






Nuestras autoridades, que quieren preservar nuestra salud espiritual.


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Minsky Moment (9 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> 5.000 rublos por onza de oro (lo del gramo sera cosa de los traductores automaticos).



¿Ahora se les llama así a los juntaletras?


----------



## pepinox (9 Abr 2022)

JimJones dijo:


> A seguirla mamando payaso.
> 
> San Jorge Akbar y el día que tengas huevos a decir todo lo que se dice y se ha dicho en Horny Report con tu propia voz y gratis, vienes a seguir hablando de cosas que ni entiendes ni comprendes, subnormal.



Me hablas de glorias pasadas de Horny Report, pero de su actual otanismo y rusofobia no dices ni mú. Un silencio que habla por sí solo.


----------



## apocalippsis (9 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Parece que los chechenos se van a apuntar una buena victoria, al menos propagandisticamente se anotarán este tanto. Aunque yo creo que sí han dado el callo.



Sin agua el ser humano dura muy poco.........y consume mucho.


----------



## lapetus (9 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Están prácticamente empatados ya, habrá un trumpasso?



Al parecer está ya decidido que ganará Macrón. El discurso de LePen está diseñado a posta para que no le voten presidenta.


----------



## vladimirovich (9 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Parece que los chechenos se van a apuntar una buena victoria, al menos propagandisticamente se anotarán este tanto. Aunque yo creo que sí han dado el callo.



Los chechenos y las milicias del Donbass son las unicas fuerzas de Z realmente validas, el ejercito regular ruso se esta mostrando como una autentica banda de inutiles e incompenentes incapaces de tomar ni una aldea, solo validos para que los ucros y mercenarios jueguen con ellos a tiro al pato.


----------



## ccartech (9 Abr 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> La mierda está a punto de golpear el ventilador y estos hijos de su madre no nos quieren decir cuando.











Virgin Galactic ya vende viajes de turismo al espacio: duran 90 minutos, cuánto cuestan


Virgin Galactic, la compañía presidida por el magnate Richard Branson lanzó la comercialización abierta de pasajes la semana pasada, y esperan conseguir 1000 clientes en lo que resta del año




www.cronista.com




Deja que tenga esto 100% operativo y puedan ponerse a salvo de este mundo y lo hacen mierda


----------



## apocalippsis (9 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Al parecer está ya decidido que ganará Macrón. El discurso de LePen está diseñado a posta para que no le voten presidenta.



Hay otro opositor como Le Pen y puede ser que todo el voto vaya a ella.


----------



## JimJones (9 Abr 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Me hablas de glorias pasadas de Horny Report, pero de su actual otanismo y rusofobia no dices ni mú. Un silencio que habla por sí solo.



Pero qué silencio retrasado. Ya te dije en su respectivo hilo que si tienes Asperger y no eres capaz de diferenciar las ironías y los sarcasmos, básicamente no es mi problema.Si no te da para entender las cosas por lo menos no digas subnormalidades gratuitas.


----------



## lapetus (9 Abr 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Lo que me jode es que algunos nancys españoles apoyen a Putin.



Es que al final la eterna lucha subyacente es la del continente contra la isla angla y sus excolonias transatlanticas.
En aquel entonces la potencia Europea era la Alemania nazi (La URSS no cuenta como potencia porque la doparon a base de ayuda estadounidense).
Ahora la potencia continental es la Rusia de Putin.
Mañana será China.

Pero siempre los de Eurasia-África contra los del otro lado de las aguas.


----------



## NPI (9 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Sin agua el ser humano dura muy poco.........y consume mucho.



3-4 días.


----------



## alexforum (9 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Según aclararon los rusos -y es de estilo en este tipo de productos-, el armamento ruso no puede ser transferido a terceras partes sin acuerdo previo de Rusia.
> 
> República Checa incumples los acuerdos. Luego si lloras será culpa de los "malvados rusos", ¿verdad?



En una guerra los contratos son papel mojado. Y República Checa está en guerra con Rusia, bien no con bombas con ataques económicos (que la sanciones son un término muy bonito para lo que en realidad son ataques)

ahora bien que luego no lloren ellos cuando los rusos pidan cobrar el gas en rublos, oros, diamantes o en pollas negras


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Abr 2022)

*OLD **TO** NEW*

​

execute operation justice​20201698283
Master Chief would love it haha 








​
military is the only way​2672​1698​283​

this will blow your mind​29411698283






ELON_*‍*_
MASTER CHIEF WOULD LOVE IT HAHA
4 YEAR DELTA
*OLD TO NEW.*
AS THE WORLD TURNS.
Q

POTUS (CHIEF) HUNKERING DOWN TODAY

SITUATION ROOM.
Q

@QSRDECODES
@QWO17



4.2K viewsedited 23:0​


----------



## piru (9 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> 5.000 rublos por onza de oro (lo del gramo sera cosa de los traductores automaticos).



Gramo. El € esta a 87 rublos y el grama de oro a 57€.

57x87= 4.959 rublos/ gramo


----------



## pepinox (9 Abr 2022)

JimJones dijo:


> Pero qué silencio retrasado. Ya te dije en su respectivo hilo que si tienes Asperger y no eres capaz de diferenciar las ironías y los sarcasmos, básicamente no es mi problema.Si no te da para entender las cosas por lo menos no digas subnormalidades gratuitas.



Jajajajaja, no te alteres tanto, que te despeinas. ¿Paga bien la embajada de EE.UU. a sus voceros?


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Abr 2022)

Yo creía que "cosas" con patas como esto no existían ya, vaya cosa asquerosa, que tipejo Redios!!!


----------



## NPI (9 Abr 2022)

República de Bulgaria 
Población 1989 = 8,876,972 hab.
Población 2021 = 6,896,654 hab.


----------



## utopic (9 Abr 2022)

César Vidal apoya versión rusa sobre lo ocurrido en Bucha.






Cesar Vidal opina sobre la masacre de Bucha | Menéame


“Rusia pide una reunión del Consejo de seguridad para investigar los hechos de Bucha y Gran Bretaña la veta!!! Decidme que el MI16 no...



www.meneame.net


----------



## Malevich (9 Abr 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> El principal turista de la costa del mar Negro búlgaro es ruso.
> 
> No sólo eso, Bulgaria se independizó de los otomanos gracias a la ayuda del ejército ruso, hay incluso un memorial en medio de una montaña homenajeando a los patriotas búlgaros y rusos que vencieron a los turcos en una batalla decisiva.
> 
> Cualquier búlgaro, que no esté corroído mentalmente por la propaganda occidental, tiene que estar indignado



El el video se puede ver la catedral de Alexander Nevski erigida en honor de los soldados rusos caídos por la liberación de Bulgaria de los otomanos. 
En Bulgaria es común llamar a Rusia "el abuelo Iván". Es con diferencia el país de la UE más afín à Rusia. 
Durante la guerra fría apenas hubo soldados soviéticos en Bulgaria, entre otras cosas por la fidelidad del PCB y la lejanía relativa con occidente. Mientras en Checoslovaquia, Hungría o Alemania Oriental el despliegue fue muy grande.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Parece que los chechenos se van a apuntar una buena victoria, al menos propagandisticamente se anotarán este tanto. Aunque yo creo que sí han dado el callo.


----------



## Don Luriio (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## alexforum (9 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Pero si es que a Ucrania le quedan dos telediarios.
> No tiene gasolina, no tiene equipamiento, ya solo le quedan los soldados del Oeste, que son los funcis del ejército.
> Los mejores ya los han perdido en Mariupol y en el Donbas van a perderlos en breve.
> 
> ...



de eso no se habla nada … como se nota que zelensky no pasará hambre.
De que sirve no querer ceder y negociar, cuando tú país está siendo destruido?

dd los millones de personas, muchas de ellas cualificadas.. cuantos querrán volvera Un pais En ruinas cuando esto termine?

lo material se puede reparar, pero el capital humano es difícil de recuperar


----------



## HDR (9 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Parece que los chechenos se van a apuntar una buena victoria, al menos propagandisticamente se anotarán este tanto. Aunque yo creo que sí han dado el callo.



Lo de los chechenos en Mariúpol ha sido realmente impresionante. Los marines de EEUU para avanzar 4 metros necesitan un bombardeo aéreo durante 4 horas. Estos tíos han ido limpiando una ciudad enorme calle a calle, con bajas mínimas y sin ningún tipo de apoyo.


----------



## Minsky Moment (9 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Las empresas extranjeras aplican un plan para comprar petróleo a Rusia: mezclan un 49% de petróleo ruso con un 51% de petróleo de otras fuentes. Entonces el petróleo ya no se considera petróleo ruso. Este es el esquema utilizado por la empresa estadounidense Shell, y el producto ha sido apodado la mezcla de aceite letón.



No pueden ser más trileros.


----------



## apocalippsis (9 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Esto no lo podemos permitir aqui, porque son ciudadanos que no tienen nada que ver, que vigilen porque esto puede ir a peor.


----------



## Minsky Moment (9 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Están los ukros de un engreído que da que pensar. Lo mismo se creen que son algo especial porque los EEUU y sus putitas les estén utilizando



Son nacionalistas, es decir, por definición, gente acomplejada. En cuanto tienen la oportunidad lavan sus complejos imaginándose mejores que el resto de la creación.


----------



## explorador (9 Abr 2022)

Más carne podrida para la picadora ucraniana, que se jodan los crimínales rusos


----------



## JimJones (9 Abr 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Jajajajaja, no te alteres tanto, que te despeinas. ¿Paga bien la embajada de EE.UU. a sus voceros?



No veas me llueven los cheque del tito Jens.


----------



## apocalippsis (9 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Lo de los chechenos en Mariúpol ha sido realmente impresionante. Los marines de EEUU para avanzar 4 metros necesitan un bombardeo aéreo durante 4 horas. Estos tíos han ido limpiando una ciudad enorme calle a calle, con bajas mínimas y sin ningún tipo de apoyo.



Bueno no te creas, ya vienen de academias y reciben el mejor material, es un perro de presa. Hay videos con la *inteligencia rusa* con ellos.


----------



## JAGGER (9 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿ Con un misil que sólo usan los ucranianos ?
> Un poquito raro, ¿no crees?



Raro? Es obvio!
Lo hicieron para culpar a los ucranianos. Los ucranianos hubieran tirado un misil de los que usan los rusos.

De titanio, jajaja.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (9 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Los chechenos y las milicias del Donbass son las unicas fuerzas de Z realmente validas, el ejercito regular ruso se esta mostrando como una autentica banda de inutiles e incompenentes incapaces de tomar ni una aldea, solo validos para que los ucros y mercenarios jueguen con ellos a tiro al pato.



Pues la toma de Jerson cruzando el Dnieper ha sido la maniobra mas brillante de ésta guerra.....y en Mariupol los mercenarios esos tan hinbencibles están suplicándole a los rusos que les dejen largarse que serán buenos y no lo harán mas, aunque me temo que no cuela.....


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (9 Abr 2022)

Si buscáis en Google “Russia Today” y vais al final de la página, aparece este enlace:






Government Request Removal Complaint to Google :: Notices :: Lumen







lumendatabase.org






Echadle un ojo que no tiene desperdicio.



En castellano, id a la negrita que tela marinera

De: <*@ec.europa.eu*>
Fecha: viernes, 4 de marzo de 2022, 18:57
Asunto: Ucrania
Estimados signatarios,
Le *envío el siguiente correo electrónico en nombre de *[*redactado*] , para brindar aclaraciones
relacionadas con las sanciones,* dando seguimiento a las consultas recibidas*.
Saludos cordiales,
[*redactado*] 
*Descargo de responsabilidad: tenga en cuenta que esta es una posición informal , que no vincula a la
Comisión.* Tenga en cuenta también que es para los jueces nacionales y, en última instancia, para la Unión Europea.
Tribunal de Justicia para pronunciarse sobre la interpretación del Derecho de la Unión.
servicios de busqueda en internet
En el Reglamento el legislador pretende establecer una prohibición muy amplia y completa.
Los servicios de búsqueda en Internet son proporcionados por "operadores" a los efectos del Reglamento. los
El Reglamento prohíbe tanto la radiodifusión (que es un concepto muy amplio en este Reglamento) como
el hecho de que los operadores “habiliten, faciliten o contribuyan de otro modo a la radiodifusión”. El Reglamento
se refiere en ese sentido a “incluso a través de la transmisión o distribución por cualquier medio como
cable, satélite, IP-TV, proveedores de servicios de Internet, plataformas para compartir videos por Internet o
aplicaciones.” Además, la cláusula antielusión prevista en el Reglamento está redactada
en términos muy amplios. Una interpretación amplia de la prohibición establecida en el Reglamento también es
coherente con su objetivo, que es, en particular, abordar el hecho de que RT y Sputnik tienen que
datan hechos gravemente distorsionados y manipulados y han apuntado repetida y consistentemente
Los partidos políticos europeos, especialmente durante los períodos electorales, así como la sociedad civil, asilo
buscadores, minorías étnicas rusas, minorías de género y el funcionamiento de la democracia
instituciones de la Unión y sus Estados miembros (considerando 6); la Federación de Rusia se ha comprometido a
acciones de propaganda continuas y concertadas dirigidas a la sociedad civil en la Unión y
países vecinos, tergiversando y manipulando gravemente los hechos (considerando 7).
Los motores de búsqueda como Google están diseñados para indexar resultados que contienen cualquier contenido posible;
indexan sitios web en todo el mundo; la información es indexada por sus 'rastreadores web' o
robots, es decir, programas informáticos utilizados para localizar y barrer el contenido de la web
páginas de forma metódica y automática (ver por analogía sentencia del TJCE en Google España,
C‑131/12, párr. 43). *La actividad de los motores de búsqueda juega un papel decisivo en el conjunto
difusión de contenidos en la medida en que los hace accesibles a cualquier internauta que realice una
búsqueda sobre la base de la indicación de contenido o términos relacionados, incluidos los usuarios de Internet que
de lo contrario no habría encontrado la página web en la que está publicado ese contenido (ver por analogía
sentencia del TJCE en Google España, C‑131/12, párr. 36). En consecuencia, si los motores de búsqueda tales
como Google no eliminó RT y Sputnik, facilitarían el acceso del público al contenido
de RT y Sputnik, o contribuir a dicho acceso.
De lo anterior se desprende que, en virtud del Reglamento, los proveedores de servicios de búsqueda en Internet
servicios deben asegurarse de que i) cualquier enlace a los sitios de Internet de RT y Sputnik y ii) cualquier
contenido de RT y Sputnik, incluidas breves descripciones textuales, elementos visuales y enlaces a la
los sitios web correspondientes no aparecen en los resultados de búsqueda entregados a los usuarios ubicados en la UE.
Social media*
En el Reglamento el legislador pretende establecer una prohibición muy amplia y completa.
Las redes sociales son operadores y ofrecen un servicio a sus usuarios. El Reglamento prohíbe tanto
la radiodifusión (que es un concepto muy amplio en este Reglamento) y el hecho de que los operadores
“permitir, facilitar o contribuir de otro modo a la difusión”. El Reglamento se refiere a “incluyendo
a través de la transmisión o distribución por cualquier medio, como cable, satélite, IP-TV, servicio de Internet
proveedores, plataformas o aplicaciones para compartir videos en Internet”. Además, la elusión
cláusula está redactada en términos muy amplios. Una construcción amplia de esos términos también es consistente con
el objetivo del Reglamento, que pretende abordar el hecho de que RT y Sputnik tienen hasta la fecha
hechos gravemente distorsionados y manipulados y han apuntado repetida y consistentemente a los europeos
los partidos políticos, especialmente durante los períodos electorales, así como la sociedad civil, los solicitantes de asilo,
Las minorías étnicas rusas, las minorías de género y el funcionamiento de las instituciones democráticas en el
Unión y sus Estados miembros (considerando 6); la Federación de Rusia se ha comprometido en actividades continuas y
acciones concertadas de propaganda dirigidas a la sociedad civil en la Unión y los países vecinos,
gravemente distorsionando y manipulando los hechos (considerando 7).
*De lo anterior se desprende que las redes sociales deben impedir que los usuarios emitan (lato sensu)
cualquier contenido de RT y Sputnik. Esto se aplica tanto a las cuentas que aparecen como pertenecientes a
personas que probablemente sean utilizadas por RT/Sputnik y a cualquier otra persona. Es más,
cuentas de redes sociales que pertenecen formalmente o de facto a RT y Sputnik o sus afiliados
debe suspenderse porque está prohibido en virtud del párrafo 1 y además entra en
“acuerdo de distribución”.
En cuanto a las publicaciones realizadas por particulares que reproduzcan el contenido de RT y Sputnik, aquellas*
*las publicaciones no se publicarán y, si se publican, deben eliminarse*. Por supuesto, hay una línea divisoria.
entre, por un lado, contenidos de RT y Sputnik reproducidos (emitidos) por un individuo
y, por otro lado, contenido por el autor del post; esa línea necesita ser dibujada también porque
el Reglamento debe interpretarse de conformidad con el principio de proporcionalidad y el
derecho fundamental a la libertad de expresión. Es cierto que esa línea puede ser difícil de trazar
ciertos casos en la práctica. Es cierto que las redes sociales están sometidas a tensión y eso está en tensión con
la prohibición de la obligación general de vigilancia prevista en el art. 15 Directiva de comercio electrónico.
Sin embargo, la decisión de apartarse por completo en el presente Reglamento de la Directiva sobre comercio electrónico
ha sido consciente y justificado por la situación y su carácter temporal.
Uso del contenido en los medios de comunicación que informan sobre la sanción
De conformidad con la libertad de expresión, los medios tienen derecho a informar objetivamente sobre los acontecimientos actuales.
y formarse sus opiniones al respecto. *La libertad de expresión también implica que los usuarios tienen derecho a*
*recibir información objetiva sobre la actualidad. Al mismo tiempo, el derecho a la libertad de expresión puede ser*
*restringida por intereses públicos legítimos de manera proporcionada.*
Cuando un medio de comunicación que no sea Russia Today y Sputnik informa sobre el Reglamento actual
y sus consecuencias, puede, entre otras cosas, proporcionar el contenido y, en ese sentido, puede referirse a piezas
de noticias por RT y Sputnik, con el fin de ilustrar el tipo de información dada por los dos
Los medios de comunicación rusos preocupados por informar a sus lectores/espectadores de manera objetiva y
completamente. Sin embargo, el derecho a la libertad de expresión de otros medios de comunicación no puede utilizarse para
eludir el Reglamento: según el artículo 12, “Queda prohibido participar, a sabiendas y
intencionalmente, en actividades cuyo objeto o efecto sea eludir las prohibiciones de este
Regulación." Por lo tanto, si otro medio de comunicación pretende informar a sus lectores/espectadores, pero en
En realidad, su conducta tiene como objetivo transmitir al público contenido de Russia Today o Sputink o tiene ese
En efecto, se estará incumpliendo la prohibición prevista en el Reglamento.


----------



## Malevich (9 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> República de Bulgaria
> Población 1989 = 8,876,972 hab.
> Población 2021 = 6,896,654 hab.



En Rumanía pasaron de 28 millones en 1989 a los 19 actuales.
En el reparto de tareas de las colonias del IV Reich búlgaros y rumanos son mano de obra barata igual que los españoles tiracañas y apilatochos.


----------



## Minsky Moment (9 Abr 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Nada nuevo. Francia, como potencia lumpenimperialista derroida, te la encuentras metida en cualquier berenjenal apadrinado por el Cortijo usano. De Gaulle sigue revoviéndose en su tumba.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1018435
> 
> ...



El único líder europeo occidental digno en 70 años.


----------



## SanRu (9 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Me ha hecho gracia escuchar "Ruska Kurva" pues Kurva en Serbio también es "puta"...ignoraba que también lo fuera en ucraniano o ruso


----------



## vladimirovich (9 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Pues la toma de Jerson cruzando el Dnieper ha sido la maniobra mas brillante de ésta guerra.....y en Mariupol los mercenarios esos tan hinbencibles están suplicándole a los rusos que les dejen largarse que serán buenos y no lo harán mas, aunque me temo que no cuela.....



A Jerson les quedan 2 telediarios en manos rusas y tomaron la ciudad porque no estaban ni los municipales de servicio, y cuando intentaron ir mas alla, Nikolaev, entre 4 autodefensas, la policia local y algunos granjeros los echaron para atras bien rapido.

En 10 años la Ucrania con esteroides occidentales le va a arrebatar la supremacia en el Este a Moscu, la Rus vuelve a su estado originario, Kiev rules, asumelo.


----------



## NPI (9 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> En Rumanía pasaron de 28 millones en 1989 a los 19 actuales.
> En el reparto de tareas de las colonias del IV Reich búlgaros y rumanos son mano de obra barata igual que los españoles tiracañas y apilatochos.



Te corrijo @Malevich
Rumania
Población 1989 = 23,151,564 hab.
Población 2021 = 19,127,771 hab.


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (9 Abr 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Más carne podrida para la picadora ucraniana, que se jodan los crimínales rusos



Uno va orgulloso con su gorra de la NBA , sera su talisman contra los ucros .


----------



## Malevich (9 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Te corrijo @Malevich
> Rumania
> Población 1989 = 23,151,564 hab.
> Población 2021 = 19,127,771 hab.



Gracias lo he debido confundir con el número de hablantes de la lengua rumana (moldavos incluidos).


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Abr 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Me ha hecho gracia escuchar "Ruska Kurva" pues Kurva en Serbio también es "puta"...ignoraba que también lo fuera en ucraniano o ruso



Si, yo lo había oido en ruso y es lo mismo. Incluso me parece que los rumanos tambien la usan, siendo un idioma latino.


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Abr 2022)

La cantidad de rojos convencidos y fanáticos en tuiter de parte de Rusia, me obliga a seguir cuentas de verdaderos sonados, gente averiada de verdad.


----------



## Hal8995 (9 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Si, yo lo había oido en ruso y es lo mismo. Incluso me parece que los rumanos tambien la usan, siendo un idioma latino.



Yo siempre sospeché de la "mujer de la curva", aparece de noche , con camisón blanco...ahora ya sé el porqué.


----------



## Minsky Moment (9 Abr 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Rusia despliega el arma de oro *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por traer esto. Son cosas que no está contando nadie en España. Ni siquiera el didáctico Rallo (seguramente por ceguera ideológica).


----------



## apocalippsis (9 Abr 2022)

Pues que se anden con cuidado como yo vea que a un ruso se le maltrata aqui, bueno que reviento el ambulatorio o lo que sea que pase, las personas no tienen culpa, al carne con ojos ese de IKER le meto el kalashnikov por el culo


----------



## Erebus. (9 Abr 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Más carne podrida para la picadora ucraniana, que se jodan los crimínales rusos



Parece que rasputin hizo un pedido en AliExpress


----------



## juanmanuel (9 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1018546
> 
> 
> Nuestras autoridades, que quieren preservar nuestra salud espiritual.



Quien me diria que viviendo en Brasil viviria en una sociedad con mayor libertad de expresion que Europa.


----------



## Remequilox (9 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> A Jerson les quedan 2 telediarios en manos rusas y tomaron la ciudad porque no estaban ni los municipales de servicio, y cuando intentaron ir mas alla, Nikolaev, entre 4 autodefensas, la policia local y algunos granjeros los echaron para atras bien rapido.
> 
> En 10 años la Ucrania con esteroides occidentales le va a arrebatar la supremacia en el Este a Moscu, la Rus vuelve a su estado originario, Kiev rules, asumelo.



Nikolayev es una importante base naval ucraniana. De hecho, es LA BASE de la flota (no Odesa, como alguno podría pensar).
En Nikolayev había una dotación de tamaño brigada, con al menos 2 BTG ucranianos. Además de los efectivos de marina que correspondiesen.
Al inicio del conflicto, los efectivos navales hundieron su propia nave insignia, que estaba apostada en el puerto, para evitar que la tomasen los rusos.
La ciudad se comunica con el exterior por un puente, puente que el propio ejercito ucraniano dinamitó a la que un contingente ruso apareció por la carretera. 
Evitaron que los rusos entrasen, pero también evitaron poder salir ellos, y el contingente ruso se estuvo paseando arriba y abajo durante días.

Es obvio que la toma de Jerson fue un golpe de mano extraordinario. Toda la zona estaba militarizada, solo que algunos militares ucranianos no son suicidas ni fanáticos (o miraron por la integridad de sus civiles), y ante la acometida, se fueron.

Es obvio también que la dotación rusa en Jerson durante días y semanas ha sido insuficiente, si la brigada de Nikolayev (autositiada al hundirse el puente), hubiese salido con todo y hubiese recibido apoyo de los contingentes de Odesa y Krivoi Rog.
Pero como en Ucrania cada unidad hace la guerra por su cuenta, fue imposible coordinar nada, salvo pequeños contragolpes ocasionales (vendidos como Jerson está a punto de caer 5 o 6 veces ya).
Los de Krivoi Rog no salieron porque "los rusos están a punto de tomar la ciudad....", y los de Odesa (importante contingente), cada vez que dejan de mirar al mar, aparecen los barcos rusos en el horizonte, y se quedan quietos parados en sus posiciones hacia el mar, esperando el desembarco que no llega.

La toma del Oblast de Jerson fue sorprendente y sorpresiva, pues el punto de defensa es el angosto istmo de Perekopsk, fuertemente minado.
Supongo que se imaginaban que desde Crimea no podría llegar una acometida fuerte y numerosa.
Además, unos días antes del inicio del conflicto, el ejército ucraniano hizo pasillos de seguridad en los campos minados (obviamente, para "su" propia ofensiva de reconquista de Crimea). Posiblemente estos pasillos de seguridad (desminados) fueron localizados por los rusos, o algún mando ucraniano pasó el dato.


----------



## Minsky Moment (9 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Además de la económica, la principal arma es que Putin es el presidente/dictador de un solo país y la OTAN más alidados son 40 "democracias". Para Putin lo más fácil es ir minando la "alianza" y sembrando el desacuerdo entre sus miembros.



Sospecho que para llegar a eso Putin solo tiene que sentarse a esperar ver pasar el cadáver de su enemigo. Nos bastamos y sobramos nosotros solitos.


----------



## stuka (9 Abr 2022)

stuka dijo:


> Eso es lo que pensé cuando el NWO lo anunció. No he preguntado aquí...porque sé que nadie tiene la respuesta y enseguida se iban a ir por cerros de Úbeda.
> 
> Hay que reconocer, a nivel de estratega paco, que si los rusos gozan de superioridad aérea y de fuerza en general en todo el escenario…cribarían muy bien cualquier acceso a las zonas en conflicto.
> 
> ...





mazuste dijo:


> Pues si. Esa maquinaria entra por ferrocarril y nunca llega al Este de Ucrania.
> Que es de lo que se trata.




Insisto, ya puestos.

Quieres decir que es todo un paripé y que las super-armas NWO…NO LLEGAN EN REALIDAD a los combatientes ucros.

¿Es así?

Entonces, ¿por qué ese alarde contínuo de super-cohetes occidentales destruyendo T-72 pacos?

¿Reciben los ucros armas de verdad o no? Y si las reciben…¿Cómo consiguen pasar el cerco?



¿En qué quedamos?


----------



## Nico (9 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Raro? Es obvio!
> Lo hicieron para culpar a los ucranianos. Los ucranianos hubieran tirado un misil de los que usan los rusos.
> 
> De titanio, jajaja.




Sabes que las armas tienen "marcas" reconocibles y las diferencian de país en país, año en año, arsenal por arsenal ¿verdad?

Si ese misil fuera RUSO, los ucranianos *YA estarían ofreciendo una pericia y auditoría a nivel mundial* (qué mejor que ofrecer pruebas indubitables), lo mismo que *las autopsias de los 300 "muertos"*.

Ni una cosa, ni la otra... vaya "misterio"


----------



## Nicors (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Nicors (9 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Sabes que las armas tienen "marcas" reconocibles y las diferencian de país en país, año en año, arsenal por arsenal ¿verdad?
> 
> Si ese misil fuera RUSO, los ucranianos *YA estarían ofreciendo una pericia y auditoría a nivel mundial* (qué mejor que ofrecer pruebas indubitables), lo mismo que *las autopsias de los 300 "muertos"*.
> 
> Ni una cosa, ni la otra... vaya "misterio"



La columna a kiev para cuando?


----------



## Remequilox (9 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Además de la económica, la principal arma es que Putin es el presidente/dictador de un solo país y la OTAN más alidados son 40 "democracias". Para Putin lo más fácil es ir minando la "alianza" y sembrando el desacuerdo entre sus miembros.



40 "democracias" nominales, pero solo una voluntad verdadera, la del amo y señor de sus lacayos.
Es cierto que para cubrir apariencias, los lacayos/siervos pueden interpretar con un cierto grado de libertad los mandatos del señor, pero dentro de unos estrechos márgenes.

Vale que al no ser una verdadera alianza entre iguales, ni ser tampoco un solo país, es relativamente fácil que las respuestas operativas sean algo inconsistentes, descoordinadas y todo eso.
Por ejemplo, la decisión del amo de entregar y armar a Ucrania, implementada servicialmente por todos los subalternos. Solo que cada uno a su modo y manera, y en su momento.
Algunos entregan arsenales antiguos del Pacto de Varsovia, unos de gratis, otros a cambio de equipos USA renovados.
Algunos entregan inventarios propios caducados o a punto de, material no operativo en las propias tropas.
Algunos envían equipamiento pesado, otros ligero, según tengan el día. Unos solo proveen equipos de propósito defensivo, otros incluso ofensivo o de doble uso ("ambulancia" blindada, ideal para el transporte de tropas y los montajes de guerra). Unos envían equipamiento que ya tenían, otros simplemente pagan la factura a proveedores, y mandan que la entrega sea a los alegres muchachos de Ucrania (Bulgaria, que oficialmente no ha entregado nada, pero ha pagado múltiples facturas para envíos a portes pagados) .
En tonelaje y presupuesto, es una cantidad brutal. En efectividad de suministro, es una cacofonía disfuncional.


----------



## Barrunto (9 Abr 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Me ha hecho gracia escuchar "Ruska Kurva" pues Kurva en Serbio también es "puta"...ignoraba que también lo fuera en ucraniano o ruso



También lo es en polaco.


----------



## Nico (9 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Las empresas extranjeras aplican un plan para comprar petróleo a Rusia: mezclan un 49% de petróleo ruso con un 51% de petróleo de otras fuentes. Entonces el petróleo ya no se considera petróleo ruso. Este es el esquema utilizado *por la empresa estadounidense Shell,* y el producto ha sido apodado la mezcla de aceite letón.




Shell es una compañía *anglo-holandesa*, no norteamericana.


----------



## Larsil (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## crocodile (9 Abr 2022)

En Kherson y zona de Zaporozhye se están arriando banderas ukras e izando rusas, parece que la gente y los mandos locales toman la iniciativa, esperemos que el Kremlin no les dejé luego tirados como a los de Bucha.


----------



## crocodile (9 Abr 2022)

Anglos aumentan ayuda militar al régimen ukronazi.









UK Defence Ministers host Ukrainian government to plan future military aid


The demonstrations of UK equipment were held on Salisbury Plain and were followed by planning for future equipment requirements.




www.gov.uk


----------



## No al NOM (9 Abr 2022)

Larsil dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1018622



Alguien duda de que Soros es padre de Zerdensky? Las coincidencias físicas de la anatomía no existen


----------



## No al NOM (9 Abr 2022)

La noticia de las armas en España está verificada por Newtroll? La verdad molaría poder armarnos y en el momento que proceda unirnos a los rusos cuando veamos los cazas su35 volar los cielos


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Abr 2022)

​



Gen. Mark Milley said Russia holds a large nuclear capability.








Putin triggers fears of nuclear war by showing up to funeral with secret case


Trigger-happy Russian President Vladimir Putin stoked concerns when he reportedly took his “nuclear football” to a funeral at a Moscow cathedral.




nypost.com




A man carried a briefcase near Russian President Vladimir Putin at a funeral amid international tension over the Ukraine invasion.TV Zvezda/east2west news 
_" HAPPY TRIGGER PRESIDENT" _​
Russia’s President Vladimir Putin arrives to attend a public ceremony to pay his last respects to Jacques Chirac in Paris on September 30, 2019.Photo by Alexei Druzhinin / SPUTNIK / AFP
Gen. Mark Milley, chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, warned this week that Moscow “retains a large and varied nuclear capability to threaten the United States and our allies and partners, and we have heard very provocative rhetoric concerning Russia’s nuclear force alert levels from Russian senior leaders.”


Russia sits on the world’s largest stockpile of nuclear weapons — nearly 6,000 warheads — which includes missiles capable of striking the US mainland, according to the Bulletin of Atomic Scientists.


The sight of armed guards around Putin could also hint he fears an assassination attempt, as the Sun reported nearly all mourners were cleared out of the church for his arrival.


Zhirinovsky, 75, known for provocative stunts and anti-Western tirades that kept him in the public eye for more than three decades, had been admitted to a hospital earlier this year after contracting COVID-19, according to Russian media.


----------



## Sinjar (9 Abr 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Rusia despliega el arma de oro *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brutal!


----------



## Abstenuto (9 Abr 2022)

stuka dijo:


> Insisto, ya puestos.
> 
> Quieres decir que es todo un paripé y que las super-armas NWO…NO LLEGAN EN REALIDAD a los combatientes ucros.
> 
> ...



Una cosa es pasar Javelins o NLAWs y otra blindados, tanques o sistemas antiaéreos tipo S-300


----------



## crocodile (9 Abr 2022)

El norteamericano Patrick Lancaster entrevista a residentes de Mariupol que le dicen cómo los ukronazis mataban a civiles y los usaban como escudos humanos amenazandolos.
También le cuentan que solo Rusia les ha dado comida, los ukronazis solo les han llevado muerte y sufrimiento.


----------



## stuka (9 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Una cosa es pasar Javelins o NLAWs y otra blindados, tanques o sistemas antiaéreos tipo S-300




Que no tío...que no. Que nadie pasa un misil de esos en una mochila o un macuto, no estoy hablando de tanques.

¿Cómo lo hacen?


----------



## crocodile (9 Abr 2022)

Anglos aumentaran gasto en defensa.









UK defence budget could be increased in wake of Russia's invasion of Ukraine


Two sources have told Sky News that defence spending is the most likely of any budget to rise, with additional money for lethal aid for Ukraine and the potential for increases in other areas of defence in the face of the increased threat to NATO from Russia.




www.google.com


----------



## raptors (9 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> @Teuro es ucraniano, no se si de los buenos o de los malos...



pues empinarse a los gUSAnos por parte de _@Teuro_... no es tan bueno...


----------



## JAGGER (9 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Sabes que las armas tienen "marcas" reconocibles y las diferencian de país en país, año en año, arsenal por arsenal ¿verdad?
> 
> Si ese misil fuera RUSO, los ucranianos *YA estarían ofreciendo una pericia y auditoría a nivel mundial* (qué mejor que ofrecer pruebas indubitables), lo mismo que *las autopsias de los 300 "muertos"*.
> 
> Ni una cosa, ni la otra... vaya "misterio"



Jajajaja, nada que los rusos no puedan manipular. Es una tontería elucubrar que fueron los ucranianos. Hubieran lanzado un cohete simulando que salió de un arsenal ruso.
Elemental.


----------



## ccartech (9 Abr 2022)

La sorpresiva fortaleza del rublo desafía las sanciones occidentales


Los economistas atribuyen el comportamiento de la moneda rusa a un superávit comercial sin precedentes




www.lanacion.com.ar


----------



## zapatitos (9 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El norteamericano Patrick Lancaster entrevista a residentes de Mariupol que le dicen cómo los ukronazis mataban a civiles y los usaban como escudos humanos amenazandolos.
> También le cuentan que solo Rusia les ha dado comida, los ukronazis solo les han llevado muerte y sufrimiento.




El calvario que habrá pasado esa pobre gente en manos de los nazis. Cada día me da más asco la gente de mi alrededor lo que están apoyando por una mezcla de ignorancia y sumisión a todo lo que les digan.

Saludos.


----------



## ccartech (9 Abr 2022)

¿Dólar rumbo al colapso de los 15 años? El duro pronóstico de un gigante inversionista de Wall Street


El dólar blue cotiza este viernes a $ 196,50 para la venta y acentúa el desplome que comenzó en abril. El legendario administrador de fondos, Stanley Druckenmiller, lanzó un lapidario pronóstico sobre el futuro de la divisa estadounidense.




www.cronista.com


----------



## ccartech (9 Abr 2022)

Por qué el ejército ruso centra sus esfuerzos en el este de Ucrania: “Será como la Segunda Guerra Mundial”


Las fuerzas rusas ya han desencadenado una catástrofe humanitaria en el este, reduciendo a Mariúpol a ruinas, pero no han logrado vencer a las tropas ucranianas




www.lanacion.com.ar


----------



## Ancient Warrior (9 Abr 2022)

Llegó la extorsión


----------



## lostsoul242 (9 Abr 2022)

Katyusha .


Crimea en 2015 celebrando su incorporacion a la Federacion Rusa .


----------



## Magick (9 Abr 2022)

con pinzas:

El general estadounidense detenido en la ciudad #ucraniana de #Mariupol cuando ingresaba hoy a la Dirección del FSB...


----------



## lostsoul242 (9 Abr 2022)

Natalia , la heroina que propicio la re-incorporacion de Crimea a Rusia habla :


La Fiscal General de Crimea . Natalia Poklonskaya .


----------



## Impresionante (9 Abr 2022)

. Rusia reanuda los vuelos con Argentina, Venezuela, Perú y otros 49 destinos a partir de este 9 de abril


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (9 Abr 2022)

Oye cuanta gente del Mossad hay en este hilo jajajaj.

Ostia que canteo.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (9 Abr 2022)

Larsil dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1018622



Me cago en Dios!!!!! Son la misma persona


----------



## Impresionante (9 Abr 2022)

__





Ucrania y el suicidio de Europa - Fernando del Pino Calvo-Sotelo


Asombroso: el presidente de uno de los países más corruptos del mundo da lecciones a parlamentarios occidentales y éstos le ovacionan puestos en pie.




www.fpcs.es





*Ucrania y el suicidio de Europa*
Asombroso: el presidente de uno de los países más corruptos del mundo da lecciones a parlamentarios occidentales y éstos le ovacionan puestos en pie.


Fernando del Pino Calvo-Sotelo
7 de abril de 2022
Asombroso: el presidente de uno de los países más corruptos del mundo da lecciones a parlamentarios occidentales y éstos le ovacionan puestos en pie. Incluso para los estándares de mentira actuales, no deja de causar estupefacción la canonización como campeón de la libertad de quien manda arrestar al jefe de la oposición democrática de su país[1], cierra sus medios de comunicación y prohíbe las actividades de once partidos opositores[2].
No podemos olvidar que el irresponsable gobierno ucraniano pudo evitar este conflicto y no lo hizo: una semana antes de la brutal invasión rusa el canciller alemán pidió a Zelensky que declarara la neutralidad de su país y renunciara a entrar a la OTAN, condiciones razonables a las que el líder ucraniano (o sea, EEUU) se negó[3]. Dado que tras el conflicto Ucrania tendrá que aceptar ambas, el sacrificio del pueblo ucraniano habrá sido estéril. Mientras el presidente ucraniano intenta arrastrarnos a la Tercera Guerra Mundial y, con sus sobreactuaciones y su cuidada puesta en escena (barba de tres días y camiseta verde), se dedica _full-time_ a ganar la batalla de la propagada de la opinión pública occidental (algo irrelevante para Putin, que ya la tenía perdida de antemano sin invadir a nadie), los rusos se dedican a lograr la mayor parte de sus objetivos militares y estratégicos.
*Escepticismo*
El escepticismo es la castidad del intelecto, decía Santayana, especialmente ante una guerra en la que quizá no podamos conocer la verdad, pero sí aplicar la lógica. Por ejemplo, EEUU afirma que un Putin “arrinconado” puede usar armas químicas o nucleares (entonces, ¿por qué le arrinconan?). Sin embargo, la lógica nos dicta que las armas sucias las utiliza el contendiente que va perdiendo (y Rusia va ganando) y que antes de utilizarlas habría agotado otros modos de destrucción que no han tenido lugar, como cerrar el gas a Ucrania, arrasar sus campos de cereales, destruir sus infraestructuras, dejar a Kiev sin electricidad ni agua corriente o reducirla a escombros mediante bombardeos de alfombra (por cierto, un invento anglosajón). De hecho, la prensa norteamericana ha desvelado hace pocos días que la supuesta amenaza de guerra química fue sólo una campaña de desinformación del gobierno de EEUU y que no existía evidencia alguna de inteligencia de que Rusia fuera a utilizarlas[4]. Según la misma fuente, lo mismo aplicaría al relato de un Putin supuestamente mal informado por su entorno.
Un sano escepticismo también nos lleva a no sacar conclusiones precipitadas ante los horribles hechos de Bucha, que deben ser investigados hasta el final. No parece lógico que Rusia, que dominaba la zona y la ha abandonado con toda tranquilidad anunciándolo con antelación, deje pruebas de una matanza de civiles con todos los cadáveres ordenados en una calle. Naturalmente que los rusos son capaces de semejante carnicería y, de hecho, HRW ha acusado a Rusia de crímenes de guerra (una violación y siete civiles ejecutados sumariamente hasta el 14 de marzo[5]), pero también puede ser una operación de falsa bandera (otra más) de los ucranianos, acusados de torturar a prisioneros de guerra rusos, según HRW[6], o incluso ejecutarlos[7]. Que un vídeo y unas fotos aportadas por uno de los contendientes basten para sacar conclusiones indica lo fácil que es manipularnos. ¿Primero sancionamos y luego investigamos? No sabemos cuántos civiles han muerto, ni quién los ha matado, ni cuándo, ni cómo. La guerra es un horror siempre, pero no es lo mismo que mueran civiles como daño colateral en enfrentamientos armados a que sean ejecutados a sangre fría por soldados rusos. Si la investigación sigue su curso sabremos quién es el culpable, y si no se investiga, también.
Asimismo, podríamos aplicar la lógica para averiguar quién obstruye los corredores humanitarios en las ciudades sitiadas. ¿_Cui prodest_? ¿Quién se beneficia de ello? Los rusos rodean y atacan las ciudades porque los combatientes ucranianos se han refugiado en ellas evitando enfrentamientos en campo abierto y utilizando de facto a su población como escudo humano. Entonces, ¿quién está interesado en impedir que los civiles abandonen el área, los sitiadores, que no pueden bombardear a discreción, o los sitiados, que se benefician de ello? ¿Quién impide que los rehenes de un atraco salgan del banco, los atracadores o la policía que los tiene rodeados? Son los débiles los que cogen rehenes, y creo significativo que Ucrania acuse a la Cruz Roja Internacional de “trabajar para el enemigo” por facilitar la evacuación voluntaria de civiles desde Mariupol (ciudad del Donetsk de mayoría rusófila) hacia Rusia[8].
*Visión global*
La guerra sobre suelo ucraniano es un conflicto entre EEUU (el provocador) y Rusia (el agresor). Un factor que añade complejidad y suele ser obviado es que Ucrania, enfrascada en un enfrentamiento civil de intensidad variable e independiente sólo desde 1991, es una no-nación dentro de un Estado creado de una forma más o menos artificial. No son inventos de Putin: el poco sospechoso Premio Nobel Alexander Solzhenitsyn, férreo anticomunista superviviente del Gulag soviético, denunciaba en 1994 “las falsas fronteras leninistas de Ucrania, con Crimea como dote ofrecida por el déspota Kruschev[9]”.
La causa próxima de la guerra ha sido la innecesaria expansión de la OTAN hacia el Este a pesar de las constantes advertencias de Rusia y de expertos occidentales de que una Ucrania perteneciente a la OTAN suponía una “amenaza existencial” para Rusia. Quizá los rusos sean unos paranoicos, pero no son los únicos: la Agencia de Inteligencia de Defensa norteamericana considera al ejército ruso (aunque no salga de Rusia) “una amenaza existencial para EEUU[10]”.
EEUU no sólo defiende su hegemonía sino sus intereses económicos, pues casi todas las guerras de EEUU desde 1991 han tenido un componente religioso en nombre del dios dinero. Así, uno de los objetivos de EEUU al empujar a Rusia a la guerra era descarrilar el proyecto de gaseoducto _Nord Stream 2_, que permitía a Rusia proveer de gas a Europa sin pasar por Ucrania y unía más estrechamente los lazos comerciales pacíficos de Eurasia. Recordemos que EEUU ve a Europa con condescendencia, como a un familiar lejano venido a menos, pero también como a un competidor, como a Rusia. Biden primero nos mete en el lío y luego nos vende gas licuado norteamericano, mucho más caro que el ruso ¿y nadie se pregunta nada?
*La fina diplomacia occidental*
Bajo la batuta de EEUU, Occidente se empeña en alargar la guerra con una escalada retórica sin precedentes. El ministro de Economía francés declara la “guerra económica total a Rusia[11]”, un senador norteamericano y el ministro de Exteriores de Luxemburgo piden el asesinato de Putin[12] y Biden llama al autócrata ruso asesino[13], criminal de guerra[14] y carnicero. Esto contrasta con una entrevista a Trump en 2017. Cuando un periodista le espetó que Putin era un “asesino”, el expresidente no se arredró: “Hay muchos asesinos… ¿Por qué cree usted que nuestro país es tan inocente? Eche una ojeada a lo que hemos hecho…recuerde la guerra de Irak…murió mucha gente, así que, créame, hay muchos asesinos a nuestro alrededor[15]”. Naturalmente, ningún periodista le pregunta a Biden si cree que el príncipe heredero de Arabia Saudí es un “asesino” a pesar de que la CIA le acusa abiertamente[16] de haber aprobado el “atroz asesinato”[17] del periodista del Washington Post Jamal Khashoggi, exiliado por denunciar las acciones del dictador saudí y asesinado dentro del consulado saudí en Estambul. Su cuerpo fue aserrado y desmembrado _in situ_, pero el caso no se toca porque “el riesgo de dañar los intereses norteamericanos es demasiado grande”, según el New York Times[18]. La política exterior no va de defender valores sino intereses, y Ucrania no es una excepción.
La retórica belicista es incompatible con la desescalada que necesitamos y nos conduce a una nueva Guerra Fría que no enfrentará a la OTAN con un opresivo Pacto de Varsovia, sino a un crepuscular Occidente (15% de la población mundial) con a un Oriente renaciente (el 85% restante), y será Occidente quien quedará paulatinamente aislado del resto del mundo. De la globalización a la autarquía.
¿Alguien en Occidente está tomando nota de lo que ocurre? El gobierno de la India, tras anunciar que seguirá comprando petróleo ruso y que quizá lo haga en rublos, cancela la visita de un grupo de parlamentarios británicos que iban a presionarle con Ucrania[19] pero recibe ese mismo día al ministro de Exteriores chino. Turquía y Brasil dicen públicamente que no sancionarán a Rusia, Arabia Saudí anuncia que aceptará yuan en vez de dólares por parte del petróleo que vende a China, y ésta afirma que “todo el mundo sabe” quién provocó la guerra en Ucrania, en referencia directa a EEUU. Países que representan más de la mitad de la población del planeta no apoyan las sanciones a Rusia.
*La manía de las sanciones*
Los gobiernos culparon “al covid” de la recesión del 2020, pero no era verdad: la recesión no la había provocado el virus, sino las absurdas, ilegales, dañinas y estériles medidas tomadas en estampida por los distintos gobiernos. De igual forma, el agravamiento de la inflación y la crisis económica en ciernes no es principalmente responsabilidad de la invasión rusa, sino de las sanciones tomadas sin ton ni son por EEUU y sus obedientes “socios” europeos a pesar de que el historial de sanciones (Cuba, Venezuela o Irán) muestra que son un estrepitoso fracaso: los regímenes no caen, los pueblos sufren injustamente y el equilibrio mundial se resiente.
Simpatizo con quienes defienden que la flagrante violación de la legislación internacional mediante el uso de la violencia que ha supuesto la invasión rusa no puede quedar impune, pero las reacciones deben ser proporcionadas, ajustadas a Derecho, eficaces y quirúrgicas, y en ningún caso autolesivas. Como veremos, han sido justo lo contrario.
En primer lugar, la limitación a la importación de materias primas de uno de los principales exportadores del mundo ha agravado el pertinaz problema de inflación preexistente y disparado el coste de los combustibles, la electricidad, los fertilizantes y los alimentos. La inflación es tanto más peligrosa cuanto los bancos centrales no pueden subir los tipos de interés como debieran, encerrados en su propia trampa. No olviden que para los países ricos el aumento del precio del pan es un inconveniente, pero en los países pobres puede suponer la diferencia entre la vida y la muerte, no en balde organismos internacionales han alertado sobre una posible hambruna.
En segundo lugar, los belicistas del Departamento de Estado que juegan a Napoleón no comprenden que en un mundo globalizado cualquier sanción tiene un efecto bumerán. Jugar a hundir el rublo (algo en lo que por ahora han fracasado, pues la divisa rusa ha recuperado todo lo perdido) es peligroso, como quedó demostrado con LTCM y el default de 1998 de una Rusia entonces mucho más irrelevante y que estuvo a punto de hundir al sistema financiero mundial.
Por otro lado, la “congelación” de activos decidida por un gobierno sin sentencia judicial y sin que el acusado haya podido defenderse es un claro atentado contra el Estado de Derecho y contra la propiedad privada y crea un peligroso precedente. La congelación de reservas rusas en el extranjero supone la defunción del sistema financiero internacional basado en la confianza y, entre otros efectos perniciosos, vaciará Occidente de reservas de países de Oriente, particularmente de China, y contribuirá a la pérdida del dólar como moneda de reserva, pues Oriente ha tomado nota de que en Occidente ya no se respetan las reglas ni la propiedad privada. Igualmente graves son las sanciones a personas físicas que no han sido acusadas de ningún delito, aunque se trate de oligarcas ciertamente siniestros. Que un gobierno pueda impedir arbitrariamente que un ciudadano disponga de sus bienes por pertenecer a una determinada nacionalidad o por sus relaciones de amistad resulta inadmisible. Este abuso de acciones ejecutivas sin amparo judicial supone una muestra más del nuevo totalitarismo que se está imponiendo en Occidente sin que nadie proteste.
*El suicidio de Europa*
Pero la gran perdedora será Europa, que comprenderá demasiado tarde que no puede obedecer a EEUU con fidelidad perruna cuando sus intereses divergen. China e India tienen mucha densidad de población y pocos recursos y Rusia tiene poca densidad de población y muchos recursos, por lo que su acuerdo sería muy natural. Así, en un mundo de recursos escasos que a Europa no le sobran, lo que estamos logrando es arrojar a la principal reserva de recursos naturales de Eurasia, que estaba deseando comerciar con nosotros, en brazos de Oriente. A EEUU le da igual, pero para nosotros es un auténtico suicidio. ¿Tan difícil es comprender que el deber del gobierno alemán era defender los intereses del pueblo alemán, que evidentemente pasaban por obtener gas ruso barato a través del gaseoducto y no adoptar una actitud agresiva con un importante socio comercial con el que no tenía conflicto alguno? El extraño giro de 180 grados por el que Alemania pasó de echar a Rusia de Eurovisión a anunciar que enviaría misiles para matar soldados rusos ha supuesto el suicidio económico de Alemania, su tercera derrota a manos de EEUU y la triste constatación de que, a pesar de las apariencias, sigue siendo un país ocupado. De igual modo, el deber del gobierno de España era defender los intereses de los españoles, pero también ha decidido sacrificarnos para suicidarnos con Alemania y defender los intereses norteamericanos, con Ucrania y con el Sahara.
La insensata escalada de Occidente puede provocar una crisis económica, financiera y humanitaria de imprevisibles consecuencias. Nos conducen al abismo, una vez más.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 Abr 2022)

Rendición de tropas ucranianas…


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 Abr 2022)

La falta de combustible empieza a ser un grave problema en los ucranianos…


----------



## Triyuga (9 Abr 2022)

*(Video con duras imágenes) Atrocidades de las que nadie habla: Neonazis ucranianos ahorcan a una mujer embarazada por simpatizar con Rusia*





Los comentarios dejan suponer que son imágenes recientes que han sido grabadas en el Donbass. Los autores de estos crímenes atroces pertenecen al bando ucraniano y no tienen reparos en filmar y publicar sus “hazañas”.
Las imágenes nos ofrecen con toda su crudeza el ahorcamiento de dos personas, hombre y mujer, acusadas de prorusos. Lo que confiere a la escena una crueldad indescriptible es que la mujer está en avanzado estado de gestación. Es difícil encontrar una víctima más inocente del conflicto de Ucrania.
Los autores del linchamiento son neonazis pertenecientes a la brigada “Azov”. Se saben tan inmunes frente a un Occidente cómplice con sus crímenes estremecedores, que incluso difunden las imágenes . ¿Debemos por tanto seguir ignorando las reiteradas advertencias de Rusia respecto a las atrocidades de los neonazis ucranianos contra la población civil. No parece que a Volodímir Zelenki le conturbe estas imágenes.
Durante su intervención por videoconferencia en el Parlamento griego, el presidente ucraniano cedió este jueves la palabra a un soldado griego-ucraniano que está luchando en Mariúpol y quien se identificó como miembro del batallón neonazi Azov, una situación que ha causado revuelo entre los partidos griegos. En su breve intervención desde Mariúpol, el combatiente señaló al pleno del Parlamento heleno que tiene origen griego y que su abuelo “había luchado contra los nazis en la Segunda Guerra Mundial”.





Sin embargo, poco después y refiriéndose a la situación en la que se encuentra la ciudad sitiada de Mariúpol reconoció pertenecer al batallón neonazi Azov, un regimiento de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania que se fundó como grupo paramilitar nacionalista al inicio de la guerra del Donbás. El vídeo con el saludo de este hombre fue mostrado en medio del discurso de Zelenski quien quiso dar con ello paso al testimonio de un ciudadano greco-ucraniano, pero posiblemente no contó con las reacciones que suscitaría con ello entre todos los partidos.
El principal partido de la oposición, SYRIZA, calificó de “inaceptable” que un miembro de ese batallón se dirija al Parlamento griego, y cuatro diputados de esa formación incluso abandonaron la sala después de que el hombre en cuestión se identificara como miembro de ese regimiento. Fuentes cercanas al presidente del Parlamento, Kοstas Tasulas, señalaron a los medios griegos que este había sido informado de que se reproducirían dos videos de combatientes en Mariúpol, sin especificar.
Por consiguiente, el Gobierno ucraniano ha legitimado la propaganda nazi y ha integrado el regimiento Azov orgánicamente en el ejército ucraniano, la policía y todas las estructuras estatales.
El episodio provocó reacciones incluso en el seno del partido gobernante, Nueva Democracia. Según los medios griegos, el ex primer ministro y miembro del ala más conservadora del partido, Antonis Samarás, calificó de “grave error” la intervención del combatiente. Acaso la explicación sea mucho más simple y que, como insistentemente apunta Rusia, Ucrania tiene el serio problema de la nazificación del país.










(Video con duras imágenes) Atrocidades de las que nadie habla: Neonazis ucranianos ahorcan a una mujer embarazada por simpatizar con Rusia







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## arriondas (9 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La falta de combustible empieza a ser un grave problema en los ucranianos…



Eso es un hándicap gordísimo. Qué importa si les envían más vehículos de combate, si no tienen con qué moverlos...


----------



## Magick (9 Abr 2022)

Continuan a llegar aviones de transporte militar chinos a Serbia.
Y van ya seis:

4287
427F
428A
4281
4282
4285


----------



## capitán almeida (9 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> A Jerson les quedan 2 telediarios en manos rusas y tomaron la ciudad porque no estaban ni los municipales de servicio, y cuando intentaron ir mas alla, Nikolaev, entre 4 autodefensas, la policia local y algunos granjeros los echaron para atras bien rapido.
> 
> En 10 años la Ucrania con esteroides occidentales le va a arrebatar la supremacia en el Este a Moscu, la Rus vuelve a su estado originario, Kiev rules, asumelo.



No si esteroides no les faltan a los ukros, ahora a por las neuronas chatín


----------



## Triyuga (9 Abr 2022)

*Goldman Sachs y George Soros financiaron los biolabs del Pentagono en Ucrania*






Por Alfredo Jalife Rahme.- La última vez descubrí la “colaboración biotecnológica que vincula a Hunter Biden, George Soros y el Partido Demócrata con biolabs ucranianos y polacos” *(https://bit.ly/3iO1Ano)*, cuando la interacción entre la compañía de gas ucraniana Burisma con la inmaculada Metabiota, especializada en *“investigación de enfermedades pand*










Goldman Sachs y George Soros financiaron los biolabs del Pentagono en Ucrania







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## mazuste (9 Abr 2022)

Pues bueno...
Tenemos que el rublo sube en Rusia,
Y la inflación también, pero en Europa y EEUU.
Entonces, queremos de saber ¿Quién gana?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 Abr 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Dentro de 5 años o 10 la gente se preguntará cómo pudo Europa apoyar, defender, armar y reforzar un régimen nazi asesino, y nadie dirá que apoyaba a los ucranianos.
> Igual que pasó hace 75 años.



Pues la verdad que se parece bastante la situación. El único que no ha tenido complejos en decir las cosas ha sido Erdogan, y no es precisamente muy demócrata. El fascismo que ha vuelto a imperar en Europa es algo alucinante…repitiendo la historia otra vez.


----------



## NS 4 (9 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> RUSIA ESTA PERDIENDO LA GUERRA
> Al parecer Occidente ha picado el anzuelo y se ha creido la estrategia rusa , inspirada en Sun Tzu , que dice que si eres fuerte aparenta ser debil
> el problema ahora es que Occidente no cree lo que ve ( la superioridad militar rusa ) sino ve lo que cree ( la debilidad rusa )
> La triste realidad es que Putin teme mas la victoria que la derrota . Sabe que si gana Rusia sera echada a patadas del mundo occidental
> ...



Que dice tu contacto armenia sobre la fase II de la operacion...en la que estamos entrando ahora...???


----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2022)

Táctica y estrategia de unas negociaciones inviables


En la última semana se han producido grandes cambios tanto en el frente diplomático como en el militar. El viernes pasado, Rusia confirmó su retirada de las provincias de Kiev y Chernigov, un paso …




slavyangrad.es











Táctica y estrategia de unas negociaciones inviables


09/04/2022


En la última semana se han producido grandes cambios tanto en el frente diplomático como en el militar. El viernes pasado, Rusia confirmó su retirada de las provincias de Kiev y Chernigov, un paso que ya había completado y que se producía unos días después de que, tras las negociaciones en Turquía, Vladimir Medinsky anunciara una drástica reducción de la actividad militar rusa en esos territorios. La retirada se debía fundamentalmente a la falta de posibilidad de avances en esos frentes y a la ausencia de intentos de capturar las grandes ciudades, entre ellas la capital ucraniana, por lo que la presencia rusa en esas trincheras garantizaba bajas civiles y militares sin perspectivas de lograr ningún objetivo militar.

El hecho de que Kiev no utilizara ni el anuncio ruso de reducción de actividad militar ni la evidente retirada que se produjo desde ese mismo día y los dos siguientes hacía pensar que el equipo de Bankova había decidido utilizar la decisión del Kremlin de retirar tropas no como victoria diplomática sino como victoria militar. Sin embargo, Ucrania no argumentó que Rusia se retiraba debido a la resistencia ucraniana sino que, tras la retirada rusa fue anunciando la “liberación” de la zona pueblo a pueblo, ciudad a ciudad, pese a que ese avance se hiciera frente a posiciones abandonadas horas, e incluso días, antes. Ucrania buscaba así una imagen de fortaleza militar que presentar, no solo ante la prensa occidental y ante sus socios, a los que continúa exigiendo más armas y más dinero, sino también en las negociaciones.

Frente al desbocado e injustificado optimismo de semanas anteriores – que incluso han verbalizado Vladimir Putin y su portavoz Dmitri Peskov, que han llegado a hablar de una rápida finalización de la operación militar rusa por medio de la firma de un tratado-, el frente diplomático se ha convertido en una guerra de trincheras en la que queda cada día más claro que las posibilidades de acuerdo son remotas. Ucrania ha querido presentar su cambio de actitud como una reacción a los “deliberados crímenes de guerra rusos”, especialmente el episodio de Bucha, donde tres días después de la retirada rusa y dos días después de que el alcalde anunciara sonriente la “liberación” y la defensa territorial encabezada por un conocido miembro del batallón Azov (Sergey Korotkij, de origen ruso y bielorruso y a quien le entregó personalmente su pasaporte ucraniano el entonces presidente Petro Poroshenko) se encontraron, en plena calle, decenas de cadáveres.

Aunque algunos de ellos puedan ser víctimas del fuego de artillería (especialmente aquellos enterrados en una fosa común ya conocida de antemano) y otros, maniatados, portaran cajas de ayuda humanitaria del Ejército Ruso, tanto Ucrania como sus socios occidentales y la prensa occidental han decidido ya, sin necesidad de investigación previa alguna, que se trató de una serie de ejecuciones premeditadas rusas que “eran parte del plan”. Rusia, que niega los hechos, ha pedido una investigación multilateral que no va a producirse, como tampoco se produjo la sesión especial del Consejo de Seguridad de Naciones Unidas que solicitó y que fue dos veces vetada por el Reino Unido.

Es probable que lo ocurrido ayer en Kramatorsk sea utilizado de la misma manera. A pleno sol del día, un misil impactó en la estación de tren de la ciudad -una de las más pobladas de la región de Donetsk aún controlada por Ucrania y que en 2014 fue duramente golpeada por las tropas de Turchinov y Yatseniuk-, donde cientos de personas esperaban el tren para ser evacuados. Las autoridades ucranianas han apelado a la población esta semana para iniciar la evacuación ante la inminencia del inicio de la batalla por Donbass, la más importante de esta guerra. Las autoridades de Donetsk y Lugansk ya habían llamado a la evacuación la semana pasada para evitar precisamente que la población civil se viera en el fuego cruzado de una batalla inevitable.

El fuego cruzado se extendió rápidamente a las declaraciones de las autoridades. Oleksiy Arestovich, portavoz del Gobierno de Ucrania para dar cuenta de la situación en el frente, anunció rápidamente lo mismo que había anunciado el alcalde de la ciudad: un misil ruso Iskander (el alcalde añadía, para más efecto, que se trataba de un misil con munición de racimo) había impactado contra la estación de tren de Kramatorsk provocando una masacre.

Minutos después, la imagen del misil confirmaba que se trataba de un misil Tochka-U. Mientras que solo Rusia utiliza misiles Iskander -y los ha utilizado estos días contra las infraestructuras ferroviarias ucranianas tratando de impedir la llegada de más tropas y más armamento a Donbass-, solo Ucrania está utilizando en esta guerra los misiles Tochka-U. Lo hizo el pasado 14 de marzo en la ciudad de Donetsk (Ucrania acusó falsamente a Rusia de haber disparado contra Donetsk), causando una veintena de muertos, y lo ha hecho en numerosas ocasiones contra las posiciones de la RPD y la RPL desde entonces.

Aunque ni siquiera se ha determinado la dirección del disparo ni si en realidad fue derribado por las defensas antiaéreas rusas o ucranianas, tanto Ucrania como la prensa occidental en bloque han decidido ya que se trata de un ataque ruso. Es previsible que la versión oficial sea que el uso del Tochka-U por parte de Rusia se deba a la escasez de misiles Iskander y otros misiles de alta precisión, discurso que Arestovich lleva falsamente repitiendo desde mediados de marzo.

Sin embargo, ni lo ocurrido en Bucha, ni la situación en Mariupol -una batalla en la que el batallón Azov y las unidades del Ejército Ucraniano se encuentran sitiadas en tres puntos concretos de la ciudad, pero con munición y víveres suficientes para continuar pretendiendo que la _lucha por la liberación de la ciudad _continúa-, ni lo ocurrido ayer en Kramatorsk son realmente la fuente del bloqueo en las negociaciones. El jueves, el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de la Federación Rusa, Sergey Lavrov, se sorprendía ante las nuevas propuestas de Ucrania, que, como era de esperar teniendo en cuenta la clara estrategia ucraniana de presentarse como ya vencedora de la guerra, poco tienen que ver con los términos planteados en la reunión entre David Arajamia y Vladimir Medinsky.

De aquella reunión salió, como afirmó la parte rusa y posteriormente confirmó la ucraniana, un planteamiento de neutralidad de Ucrania a cambio de unas garantías de seguridad. Esas garantías, que algunos países como Rusia y Francia sí están dispuestos a conceder, pero que según la prensa estadounidense es improbable que Washington apruebe, no se aplicarían a Crimea ni a Donbass. Así lo confirmó el asesor de la Oficina del Presidente, Mijailo Podoliak. Con ello, Ucrania creía haber vuelto a poner sobre la mesa la cuestión de Crimea y que la cuestión de Donbass se trataría en una reunión entre los presidentes de Rusia y Ucrania. Aunque Moscú insiste en que ambas cuestiones están ya resueltas -Crimea es parte de Rusia y Donbass será independiente-, la nueva propuesta ucraniana busca precisamente incidir en estas cuestiones.

Sergey Lavrov denunciaba el jueves que en el nuevo proyecto, la exclusión explícita de Crimea y Donbass en las garantías de seguridad “no aparece, en vez de ella se ofrecen unas formulaciones vagas sobre un _control efectivo _a fecha del 23 de febrero de este año”. Ucrania insiste además en tratar las cuestiones de Crimea y Donbass en un encuentro entre presidentes. El movimiento de Kiev es coherente con su estrategia de 2015, tratar únicamente los temas militares para dejar los temas políticos para más adelante y siempre en un formato bilateral entre presidentes. Para ello, Zelensky ha firmado esta semana la orden de creación del equipo de negociación, un documento en el que precisa que el único tema a tratar es el de las garantías de seguridad. Limitar las negociaciones con Rusia a esa cuestión -y quizá a temas menores, como garantizar los derechos del ruso como segundo idioma de ciertas regiones- es el objetivo de Ucrania, que pretende lograr garantías de seguridad similares a las del Artículo V de la OTAN, pero, ante todo, volver a Minsk.

Tras siete años de incumplimiento explícito -y con la connivencia de sus socios europeos y norteamericanos-, Kiev pretende regresar a la situación anterior al 24 de febrero, con unas Repúblicas Populares sometidas a sanciones ucranianas y en las que el único estatus especial era ser las únicas bombardeadas por Ucrania. Sin un marco político que lo sustente, toda tregua es temporal, como se ha podido comprobar en estos ocho años, por lo que la propuesta de Ucrania condena a Donetsk y Lugansk a la misma incertidumbre y al mismo estado de guerra en el que han vivido desde 2014, siempre pendientes de cuándo se reanudarían las hostilidades.

La experiencia de Minsk hace imposible para Rusia aceptar un tratado basado en ambigüedades, más aún si queda en cuestión la soberanía de Crimea. Pero aceptar su marcha, y especialmente la pérdida de Donbass es también inadmisible para Ucrania. Ese el verdadero motivo de que las negociaciones entre Rusia y Ucrania tengan escasas perspectivas de lograr un tratado político que solucione las contradicciones irresolubles entre los dos países hasta que uno de ellos sea militarmente derrotado en Donbass o en Ucrania. Más interesada en lograr más sanciones y aislamiento contra Rusia que en lograr el final de una guerra que está costando miles de vidas y en la que es está destruyendo tanto la economía como las infraestructuras ucranianas, Kiev sigue demostrando no tener prisa alguna en una negociación condenada al fracaso, pero en la que sigue simulando actividad.

Consciente de haber ganado ya la guerra informativa y con un constante flujo de armas y combustible de sus aliados, Ucrania actúa como ya lo hiciera en Minsk: alargando unas negociaciones en las que no piensa solucionar cuestiones políticas, aunque para ello tenga que sacrificar las vidas de los ucranianos, tanto civiles como militares. En el pasado jugó con las vidas de los residentes de las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk y ahora juega con las de todo el Donbass.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 Abr 2022)

Movimiento de tanques hacia el frente…


----------



## cuasi-pepito (9 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Yo sigo con mi teoría de que lo que se está buscando es dividir a Europa. Ahora resulta que se olvidan de Orban y se meten con el más antiruso de todos: el presidente Polaco.

El objetivo es dividir a Europa en una caos de declaraciones de uno contra otros.

Fijaos en Zelenski que lejos de ir de buen chaval por los parlamentos se dedica a amenazar empresas, poner ejemplos de situaciones históricas que pueden molestar a quienes pone de malos (españoles en Holanda, nacionales en España..y creo que en otros sitios lo ha hecho).

Ahora esta tonteria de Macron contra el presidente más pro-ucraniano, que incluso dijo de poner nukes en Polonia...es un todos contra todos sin sentido porque paradójicamente están todos dentro del mismo bando. Divisiones estériles, mientras tanto se va empeorando la situación de Europa.

Otra ejemplo es España. España podriía hacer sido UNA DE LAS BENEFICIADAS DE TODA LA CRISIS ENERGETICA, al no depender ni del gas ruso ni de la agricultura ucraniana (sera que ahora España no produce ni aceite ni trigo...), pues bien hemos hecho justo lo necesario para que Argelia SOLO NOS PERJUDIQUE A NOSOTROS...¿hecho a posta ? POR SUPUESTO.


----------



## Bishop (9 Abr 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Los prorrusos justificando los crimines contra la humanidad es lo más vil que he visto en este foro.



¿Aparte de falacias pueriles, puedes aportar algo de valor al hilo?


----------



## Egam (9 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Pues bien que puede ser la fecha en que también celebren la derrota de Ucrania...
> Los sembradores del nazismo se encontrarían con su karma.





Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Los t72 también son soviéticos, no rusos.
> No aplica dicha cláusula.



y tu te has leido los contratos, ya.


----------



## NS 4 (9 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> CANDELA
> Elclapham acaba de recibir un mensaje de su contacto armenia . Al parecer El Kremilin ha entrado en panico tras leer el ultimo mensaje del clapham . Si , Si ..ese que ha recibido 3 miseros ZANKS ( ahhh , los incondicionales , gracias chic@s )
> Bueno ....pues un agente del FSB de nombre Yuri ( nombre ficticio para preservar su identidad ) ha leido al clapham y ha notificado a su superior
> Han buscado el " dossier clapham " y han contactado con la armenia , en fin...
> ...



Bien...me lo imaginaba...Yuri, no se lo tomeis en cuenta...demasiados buchitos de cafe...tanta cafeina lleva a elucubraciones alejadas de la realidad de la "operacion"....


----------



## NS 4 (9 Abr 2022)

Nos ha jodido mayo...VA A SER MUY MUY DURO SALIR DEL NIRP....


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 Abr 2022)

Otro vídeo de ataque de la aviación rusa al hardware militar ucraniano...


----------



## _LoKy_ (9 Abr 2022)

Taras Bobanich, conocido como Hammer, fue desnazificado al sur de Izyum.

Este friki era el jefe adjunto del Sector Derecho, el ideólogo de muchos ataques contra el pueblo ruso en toda Ucrania.

Fue miembro de asociaciones neonazis internacionales como la División Mizontropic.

Coordinó las actividades de los "cientos de reserva" del Sector Derecho, esencialmente bandidos que aterrorizaban a la población de todas las regiones de Ucrania.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> con pinzas:
> 
> El general estadounidense detenido en la ciudad #ucraniana de #Mariupol cuando ingresaba hoy a la Dirección del FSB...
> 
> ...



Falso


----------



## _LoKy_ (9 Abr 2022)

❗Se acerca la batalla por Donbass: Según estimaciones del Pentágono, más de 40 grupos tácticos de batallones rusos están ubicados en o cerca de la región de Donbass.

Unos 10.000 soldados más han llegado en los últimos días, informó el Pentágono. ABC Noticias.


----------



## alnitak (9 Abr 2022)

menuda banda de payasos

se esta fortaleciendo la industria rusa de aviacion

United Aircraft Corporation (UAC), el fabricante ruso de aviones, acaba de lanzar un programa urgente para fabricar 20 aviones Tupolev 214 nuevos, con los que iniciar el reemplazo de los Airbus y Boeing que tenía alquilados y con los que ya no puede volar al extranjero por miedo a que le sean confiscados por deudas (Rusia admite la gravedad de su crisis de la aviación).

La noticia la dio la agencia Tass, en boca de Yuri Slyusar, el director general del fabricante de aviones. El lanzamiento de este programa no es todo. La misma compañía ha acordado acelerar la producción de otros dos aviones tradicionales de Rusia, el Ilyushin 96 y el Ilyushin 76. El primero es de cuerpo ancho y largo radio mientras que el segundo es un avión de múltiples usos, de cuatro motores turbofan.

La medida está en consonancia con un mensaje del Gobierno al país en el que se indica que habrá problemas en un futuro inmediato con la aviación, por falta de aparatos, pero que Rusia está en condiciones de resolverlo acelerando la producción de unidades de las que dispone de la tecnología y el conocimiento.

Rusia se ha quedado con unos 400 aviones Boeing y Airbus que tenía alquilados. Con esos aviones puede volar dentro del país donde no hay riesgo de embargo, pero no salir. Y, dentro del país, sólo puede operar hasta que sean necesarios repuestos, que ninguno de los dos fabricantes quiere entregar (Rusia reinicia vuelos con Israel y otros 51 países).

De los nuevos aviones Tupolev 214, se espera que se produzcan unos diez por año, en la fábrica de Kazan. Ahora, Andrei Yelchaninov, un responsable de la aviación militar, dijo que el país puede poner en marcha otra línea de producción en la capital de Tatarstan, Kazan, para evitar la carencia de partes de los aviones.


----------



## alnitak (9 Abr 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Llegó la extorsión




y seguro que como son ajedrecistas de primer nivel son tontas... estamos igual que con el covid... payasos juzgando a premios nobel


----------



## alnitak (9 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . Rusia reanuda los vuelos con Argentina, Venezuela, Perú y otros 49 destinos a partir de este 9 de abril




VIVA RUSIA


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Abr 2022)

Esta segunda fase de las operaciones militares en Ucrania, seran dirigidas por el general Aleksandr Dvornikov, heroe de la Federacion Rusa, fue el primer general que comando las fuerzas armadas rusas en Siria, militar competente y meticuloso.


General del ejército
Aleksandr DvornikovGeneral del Ejército Dvornikov en 2021Nombre nativoAlbedrío Vialevich DevорниковNacido22 de agosto de 1961 (60 años)
Ussuriysk, Primorsky Krai, Unión SoviéticaLealtad




Unión Soviética




RusiaServicio /branch




Ejército soviético




Fuerzas terrestres rusasAños de servicio1978-presenteRangoGeneral del ejércitoComandos retenidosXIX División de fusileros de motor
5to Ejército de Bandera Roja
Distrito Militar Central (9 de noviembre de 2012 - 24 de diciembre de 2012; provisional)
Fuerzas Armadas rusas en Siria
Distrito Militar del SurBatallas / guerrasIntervención militar rusa en Siria
2022 invasión rusa de UcraniaPremios
Orden "Por mérito a la patria" 4ta clase
Orden del coraje
Orden de servicio a la patria en las fuerzas armadas de la URSS 3ra clase
Orden del Mérito Militar
Medalla de la Orden "Por mérito a la Patria" 2da clase
*Aleksandr Vladimirovich Dvornikov* (Ruso: Albedrío Vialevich Devорников; nacido el 22 de agosto de 1961) es a Fuerzas terrestres rusas general del ejército y un Héroe de la Federación Rusa.
Dvornikov se unió al Ejército soviético en 1978 después de graduarse de la Ussuriysk Escuela Militar Suvorov. Luego entró en el. Escuela de Entrenamiento de Alto Mando de Moscú, graduándose cuatro años después, después de lo cual Dvornikov sirvió en el Distrito Militar del Lejano Oriente. Luego estudió en el. Academia Militar Frunze, graduándose en 1991. Dvornikov fue enviado a la Grupo occidental de fuerzas, sirviendo como comandante de batallón en el 6ta Brigada de fusileros de motor de guardias. A fines de la década de 1990, comandaba regimientos en el. Décima División de Tanques de Guardias y el 2da División de fusileros de motor de guardias. Dvornikov se convirtió en jefe de gabinete y luego comandante de una división de fusileros en el. Distrito Militar del Cáucaso del Norte. Después de graduarse de la. Academia Militar del Estado Mayor General, se convirtió en subcomandante y jefe de gabinete de la 36 Ejército. En 2008, Dvornikov tomó el mando de la. 5to Ejército de Bandera Roja.
Después de servir como subcomandante de la Distrito militar oriental, Dvornikov se convirtió en el Distrito Militar Centraljefe de gabinete, sirviendo como su comandante interino durante un mes. En septiembre de 2015, se convirtió en el primer comandante de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en Siria al comienzo de la Intervención militar rusa en Siria. Dvornikov recibió el título de Héroe de la Federación de Rusia por liderar la intervención militar rusa en Siria y en septiembre de 2016 fue nombrado comandante de la. Distrito Militar del Sur.[1]
*Vida temprana y carrera militar soviética*
Dvornikov nació el 22 de agosto de 1961 en Ussuriysk. Se graduó de Ussuriysk. Escuela Militar Suvorov en 1978 y se unió al Ejército soviético. Dvornikov recibió más educación en el. Escuela de Entrenamiento de Alto Mando de Moscú, graduándose en 1982. Desde 1982, sirvió en el Distrito Militar del Lejano Oriente como pelotón y luego comandante de la compañía, y como jefe de gabinete del batallón. En 1991, Dvornikov se graduó de la Academia Militar Frunze. Se convirtió en comandante adjunto del batallón en el. Grupo occidental de fuerzas.[1]
*Carrera en las fuerzas terrestres rusas*
Entre 1992 y 1994, Dvornikov comandó el 154o Batallón de fusileros separados del 6ta Brigada de fusileros de motor de guardias. En 1995, se convirtió en jefe de gabinete y subcomandante de la. Décima División de Tanques de Guardias248o Regimiento de fusileros de motor. Dvornikov se convirtió en comandante del regimiento en 1996. El 20 de enero de 1996, fue galardonado con el Orden del Mérito Militar. El 2 de febrero de 1996, fue galardonado con el. Orden del coraje. En 1997, se transfirió para comandar el 1er Regimiento de fusileros de motor de la Guardia. 2da Guardia División de Rifles Motor Tamanskaya en el Distrito militar de Moscú. Entre 2000 y 2003 fue jefe de gabinete y luego comandante de la. XIX División de fusileros de motor[2] en el Distrito Militar del Cáucaso del Norte. El 6 de mayo de 2000, fue galardonado con el. Orden "Por mérito a la patria" 4ta clase con espadas. Dvornikov se graduó de la Academia Militar del Estado Mayor General en 2005.
En 2005, Dvornikov se convirtió en subcomandante y jefe de gabinete de la 36 Ejército en el Distrito militar siberiano. En 2008, tomó el mando de la. 5to Ejército de Bandera Roja. Dvornikov se convirtió en comandante adjunto de la. Distrito militar oriental en 2011. Desde mayo de 2012 hasta junio de 2016, se desempeñó como jefe de gabinete y primer comandante adjunto de la Distrito Militar Central. Entre noviembre y diciembre de 2012, fue comandante interino del distrito. El 13 de diciembre de 2012, Dvornikov se convirtió en a. teniente general. El 13 de diciembre de 2014, fue ascendido a. coronel general. En septiembre de 2015, Dvornikov se convirtió en el primer comandante de la. Fuerzas Armadas rusas en Siria durante el Intervención militar rusa en Siria. El 17 de marzo de 2016, recibió el título. Héroe de la Federación Rusa por su liderazgo.[4] In July, Dvornikov became the Distrito Militar del Sur's acting commander. He was confirmed en el position on 20 September 2016.[1][5] By a decree from President Putin, Dvornikov was promoted to the rank of army general on 23 June 2020, in April, 2022 he was placed in charge of military operations during the 2022 invasión rusa de Ucrania.


----------



## alnitak (9 Abr 2022)

*The FAO Food Price Index hit a fresh record high of 159.3 points in March of 2022, up 12.6% from February as the war in Ukraine reduced supply and soaring energy and fertilizer costs continue to weigh. According to FAO, the biggest prices increases were reported for cereals (17.1% month-over-month) due to a surge in prices of wheat and coarse grains and vegetable oils (23%) due to sunflower, palm, soy and rapeseed oil. The meat index was up 4.8%, also hitting an all-time high with pig meat prices rising the most on record since 1995 due to supply shortfalls in Western Europe and a surge in internal demand in light of the upcoming Easter holidays. Also, the dairy prices increased by 2.6% due to inadequate milk output in Western Europe and Oceania and the sugar rose 6.7%, reversing most of the previous three months’ decline, as a sharp increase in crude oil prices raised expectations of greater use of sugarcane for ethanol production. *


----------



## _LoKy_ (9 Abr 2022)

Aparentemente, la batalla de Izyum ( ofensiva más amplia desde Izyum hasta Slavyansk) se convertirá en la batalla principal de la campaña en primavera. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están reuniendo fuerzas y grandes formaciones militares enemigas se concentran en la aldea de Velikaya Kamyshevatka.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cambiaron a la táctica de pequeños grupos de 10 a 15 personas armados hasta los dientes con armas antitanque en su mayoría extranjeras. El enemigo dispara un ATGM desde las zonas forestales y se va, abandonando el resto del equipo para huir lo más rápido posible.

Continuamos despejando áreas forestales al este y al oeste de la carretera Izyum-Slavyansk y ocupamos poblaciones.

Me alegro de que, a pesar de algunas fallos, en general, tomamos asentamientos de manera competente y con pérdidas mínimas, infligiendo un daño muy significativo al enemigo.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania gruñen, trabajan con artillería, tanques, infantería y ocasionalmente aviación. Se agarran a los asentamientos (Dolgonkoye, Suglinovka) y contraatacan con tanques.

Fue en un contraataque de este tipo donde ayer capturamos 2 tanques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania junto con sus tripulaciones. Además, el enemigo está minando caminos activamente, ya tenemos pérdidas debido a explosiones.

Lo principal ahora es tener una situación interna estable y el ejército hará su trabajo.


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Abr 2022)

Militar siberiano, nacido en el lejano oriente ruso.


----------



## alcorconita (9 Abr 2022)

Te rieh?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## alnitak (9 Abr 2022)

ESTA ES LA CAUSA DE TODO...

USA TIENE UN DEFICIT PUBLICO DEL 16 % !!!!!!!!

LOS DOLARES SON PAPEL HIGIENICO 

lo mismo francia italia y toda la union europea.. se financian con dolares y su contraparte el euro pero si alemania se para ni el dolar ni el euro valdran nada ya que la.escasez de petroleo.


----------



## Trajanillo (9 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Anglos aumentaran gasto en defensa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anglos aumentarán gasto en ataque, hay que decir las cosas por su nombre


----------



## NS 4 (9 Abr 2022)

La cafeina le esta matando...y no se da cuenta...para que estamos los amigos???


----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2022)

stuka dijo:


> Eso es lo que pensé cuando el NWO lo anunció. No he preguntado aquí...porque sé que nadie tiene la respuesta y enseguida se iban a ir por cerros de Úbeda.
> 
> Hay que reconocer, a nivel de estratega paco, que si los rusos gozan de superioridad aérea y de fuerza en general en todo el escenario…cribarían muy bien cualquier acceso a las zonas en conflicto.
> 
> ...




No está claro que ese armamento haya entrado ya en Ucrania.
Los rusos bombardean regularmente depósitos de armas, por eso el Imperio sigue rascando en los almacenes para enviar más.


----------



## alnitak (9 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Aparentemente, la batalla de Izyum ( ofensiva más amplia desde Izyum hasta Slavyansk) se convertirá en la batalla principal de la campaña en primavera. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están reuniendo fuerzas y grandes formaciones militares enemigas se concentran en la aldea de Velikaya Kamyshevatka.
> 
> Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cambiaron a la táctica de pequeños grupos de 10 a 15 personas armados hasta los dientes con armas antitanque en su mayoría extranjeras. El enemigo dispara un ATGM desde las zonas forestales y se va, abandonando el resto del equipo para huir lo más rápido posible.
> 
> ...




que maravilla de informe

Rusia necesita que la.dejen en paz y hara subtrabajo.. mientras las economias occidentales se dirigen a la quiebra... y al hambre


----------



## Nicors (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## rober713 (9 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> con pinzas:
> 
> El general estadounidense detenido en la ciudad #ucraniana de #Mariupol cuando ingresaba hoy a la Dirección del FSB...



Ojala fuera pero dos FSB para un trofeo tan importante.....esperemos a las sorpresitas finales en Mariupol, que tipo de ratas se esconden alli, Prokhipenko con vida no estaria mal.


----------



## alnitak (9 Abr 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> *(Video con duras imágenes) Atrocidades de las que nadie habla: Neonazis ucranianos ahorcan a una mujer embarazada por simpatizar con Rusia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*rusia esta acabando con el germen nazi antes de que se desarrolle la bestia*

*el plan era hacer de ucrania una nueva alemania nazi controlada por uk y usa y dominar europa.. putin les ha jodido el plan*


----------



## capitán almeida (9 Abr 2022)

LLEGARON LOS NUEVOS VEHICULOS OTANICOS A LAS FUERZAS UKRAS


----------



## Egam (9 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Necesita voto de melenchon para la segunda vuelta, aunque la posición sobre la UE no le gustará a ese electorado, con lo de salir de la OTAN va a ganar apoyos. Están prácticamente empatados ya, habrá un trumpasso?



Espero que Le pen salga elegida.


----------



## Eneko Aritza (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## rober713 (9 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> LLEGARON LOS NUEVOS VEHICULOS OTANICOS A LAS FUERZAS UKRAS



Ecofriendly y con boicot al gas ruso incluido....


----------



## Egam (9 Abr 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Me ha hecho gracia escuchar "Ruska Kurva" pues Kurva en Serbio también es "puta"...ignoraba que también lo fuera en ucraniano o ruso



y polaco


----------



## Renegato (9 Abr 2022)

Such signs on a red background appeared in a Dutch supermarket: “Expensive? Shut up! Glory to Ukraine.


La botella es de 500 mililitros!!!


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Abr 2022)

Parece que ha vuelto a youtube
Parte de Guerra 20:00h 8-4-22

Zona de Nikolayev estabilizada.




Mariúpol, los ukras retrocediendo, gran cantidad de mercenarios.




Frente del Donbas se espera nuevas acciones ukras como la de kramatorsk. Se van a bombardear más instalaciones férreas.
He entendido que se está reforzando kiev con más tropas ukras.


----------



## arriondas (9 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Continuan a llegar aviones de transporte militar chinos a Serbia.
> Y van ya seis:
> 
> 4287
> ...



¿Qué llevarán en su interior?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Abr 2022)

Renegato dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1018726
> 
> Such signs on a red background appeared in a Dutch supermarket: “Expensive? Shut up! Glory to Ukraine.
> 
> ...




Pero lleva vitamina D.......   6 eurazos venga sanciones, vamos que no vamos!!!!


----------



## crocodile (9 Abr 2022)

⚡“Los periodistas chinos que fueron a las cercanías de Kyiv en busca de las llamadas “atrocidades” rusas no encontraron pruebas. En cambio, los lugareños dicen que los rusos les dieron comida".


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Los chechenos y las milicias del Donbass son las unicas fuerzas de Z realmente validas, el ejercito regular ruso se esta mostrando como una autentica banda de inutiles e incompenentes incapaces de tomar ni una aldea, solo validos para que los ucros y mercenarios jueguen con ellos a tiro al pato.



Yo no seria tan tajante, las tropas rusas son voluntarias y estan igual de motivadas o mas que las ukras, los ucranianos envian grupos de 15-20 soldados, con abundantes atgms, para emboscar y atacar camiones de suministros, patrullas y pequeños convoys, utilizan la noche para infiltrarse, muchos de esos cazadores de carros se desplazan en vehiculos civiles camuflados, no es tan facil, a los rusos tampoco les interesa anclar muchas tropas sitiando ciudades, Zelensky ha movilizado cientos de miles de hombres de 18-65 años.

PD- Los milicianos de Novorrusia estan completamente movilizados y encajando la mayor parte de bajas.


----------



## vettonio (9 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> con pinzas:
> 
> El general estadounidense detenido en la ciudad #ucraniana de #Mariupol cuando ingresaba hoy a la Dirección del FSB...
> 
> ...



Refloto el post de Magick para los que os levantáis ahora.


----------



## Egam (9 Abr 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Me cago en Dios!!!!! Son la misma persona



que un judio se parezca a otro judio, siendo gente que se casan entre ellos...


----------



## crocodile (9 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Rendición de tropas ucranianas…



Cara de criminales asesinos tienen los putos ukronazis


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Abr 2022)

Eneko Aritza dijo:


>



Con tu permiso pongo en grande el mapa de Mariúpol


----------



## Octubrista (9 Abr 2022)

Renegato dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1018726
> 
> Such signs on a red background appeared in a Dutch supermarket: “Expensive? Shut up! Glory to Ukraine.
> 
> ...



Bueno... que paguen mientras murmuran orgullosos eso de: ¡Qué se joda Putin! que es el mecanismo de la propaganda para donar borregos.


----------



## Seronoser (9 Abr 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> de eso no se habla nada … como se nota que zelensky no pasará hambre.
> De que sirve no querer ceder y negociar, cuando tú país está siendo destruido?
> 
> dd los millones de personas, muchas de ellas cualificadas.. cuantos querrán volvera Un pais En ruinas cuando esto termine?
> ...



Efectivamente.
De hecho el mayor problema de Ucrania es su despoblación...si ya antes de todo esto había menos de 30 millones de ucranianos viviendo allí...ahora entre emigrantes que jamás volverán, porque Ucrania es una podredumbre (ya lo era antes), los familiares varones de esos emigrantes que irán a reunirse con sus familias en europa y usa y que no podían salir porque no les dejaban, más los muertos en contienda, que van a ser más de 100.000, más los que se va a anexionar Rusia, que van a ser lo menos 6 millones más...Ucrania se va a quedar con 20 millones de habitantes como mucho.

Eso es insostenible a corto, medio y largo plazo, para un país tan grande.


----------



## niraj (9 Abr 2022)

Oro y rublo


----------



## crocodile (9 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Eso es un hándicap gordísimo. Qué importa si les envían más vehículos de combate, si no tienen con qué moverlos...



A ver si se rinden ya los nazis de M.


----------



## Magick (9 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Qué llevarán en su interior?



No seamos malpensados. Son para unas maniobras conjuntas, como las que hicieron hace unas semanas los rusos en Bielorrusia


----------



## Aonyoigo (9 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Te digo lo mismo que a tu clon @Coss_a_ma_la estáis quemando demasiado rápido las cuentas en el foro @Aonyoigo



No se
Por más mensaj s que veo de mi clon creo que ninguno se sale de madre… te equivocas con el amigo mio


----------



## Bishop (9 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Uno de los Ukrops que pensó que era divertido llamar a las familias de sus prisioneros de guerra y atormentarlos. Ahora míralo, temblando y disculpándose. Los rusos encuentran a todos. Sigan grabándose.



Parece que se pegó un golpe contra una puerta recientemente.

Y de ahí le ha venido recobrar el sentido común para no hacer esa clase de marranadas.


----------



## mazuste (9 Abr 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> El objetivo es dividir a Europa en una caos de declaraciones de uno contra otros.



¿De declaraciones? si fuera solo eso, con un canto...Míster.
Desvalijar y ucranizar Europa es lo que se está haciendo.


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> El el video se puede ver la catedral de Alexander Nevski erigida en honor de los soldados rusos caídos por la liberación de Bulgaria de los otomanos.
> En Bulgaria es común llamar a Rusia "el abuelo Iván". Es con diferencia el país de la UE más afín à Rusia.
> Durante la guerra fría apenas hubo soldados soviéticos en Bulgaria, entre otras cosas por la fidelidad del PCB y la lejanía relativa con occidente. Mientras en Checoslovaquia, Hungría o Alemania Oriental el despliegue fue muy grande.



Los bulgaros siempre han sido aliados fieles de Rusia, desde la independencia de los otomanos, incluso durante la guerra fria, sus servicios secretos hacian los trabajos delicados que le encargaba la URSS, el atentado de Ali Agca contra el Papa Juan Pablo II, lo organizaron presuntamente ellos, tenian muy buenos contactos con los Lobos Grises turcos, que es un grupo terrorista neotomano y *de extrema izquierda radical *(aunque los medios de comunicacion se empeñen en decir que son de extrema derecha), en Turquia el panturquismo no es de derechas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Octubrista (9 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Qué llevarán en su interior?



¿La liberación de Kosovo?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Abr 2022)

En Europa, con el inicio de la primavera, comenzó una reestructuración del trabajo de toda la industria del gas y, debido al aumento de la generación de electricidad a partir de fuentes renovables, así como a la disminución de los precios del gas en el mercado al contado, los importadores comenzaron a reducir la selección. de gas ruso a través de Ucrania. Así lo demuestran los datos del "Operador GTS de Ucrania" del 9 de abril.



Así, la nominación para el bombeo de gas ruso a Europa el sábado es de 79,5 millones de metros cúbicos. m, aunque al 8 de abril la solicitud indicaba 91,2 millones de metros cúbicos. m, y en la solicitud del 7 de abril solicitó 105,7 millones de metros cúbicos. metro.

El aumento de la temperatura del aire y la reducción del consumo de gas permiten a los importadores optimizar los volúmenes de consumo en función de su coste. Después de casi una semana de trabajo con el resultado del retiro neto del 6 y 7 de abril, los almacenamientos subterráneos de gas (UGS) europeos pudieron mostrar un ligero aumento en el nivel de reservas (hoy es 26.26%, un aumento por día es 0.18 puntos de porcentaje).

Según el índice bursátil de Gazprom, al que están vinculadas cerca de la mitad de las exportaciones de gas, su precio en abril ronda los 1.400 dólares por mil metros cúbicos. En el mercado spot, el gas ahora cuesta $1.157 por mil metros cúbicos. Por lo tanto, los compradores están aumentando sus compras en el acto, reduciendo la selección de contratos a largo plazo sin precedentes. Esto, en particular, explica el crecimiento de los suministros inversos de Alemania a Polonia a través del gasoducto Yamal-Europa.


----------



## Jotagb (9 Abr 2022)

"¿Caro? Cállate. ¡Gloria a Ucrania!"

Inscripciones junto a las etiquetas de precios en los supermercados holandeses


----------



## Honkler (9 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Eso es insostenible a corto, medio y largo plazo, para un país tan grande.



Si ucrania se convierte en otra putita más del NWO, lo llenarán de moronegros


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Abr 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha advertido que la amenaza de provocaciones por parte de Kiev y ataques con cohetes contra civiles sigue siendo alta. Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas aún poseen un importante arsenal de misiles Tochka-U. Antes del inicio de la operación militar especial, tenían 20 complejos Tochka-U, cada uno de los cuales incluía dos lanzadores. Durante la operación militar especial, ocho lanzadores ucranianos Tochki-U y alrededor del 90% de los misiles en los arsenales ya fueron destruidos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Abr 2022)

Cuánto tiempo permanecerán los últimos focos de resistencia? Esta ya es una pregunta técnicamente difícil. Pero cuando lo limpien, será, por supuesto, un gran éxito, lo que conducirá a la liberación de fuerzas significativas de Rusia y la República Popular de Donetsk para acciones en otras direcciones. Aparentemente, estas serán acciones para cercar al principal grupo ucraniano en el Donbass , sugirió Vasily Kashin.

Según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, un avión de combate Su-27 cerca de Novomikhailovka y helicópteros militares Mi-24 y Mi-8 cerca de la aldea de Staraya Zburyevka fueron derribados por sistemas de defensa aérea en un día. Cerca de Krivoy Rog, también fueron destruidos dos drones de ataque Bayraktar TB2. También se llevó a cabo un ataque con misiles contra aviones en el aeródromo militar de Kanatovo en la región de Kirovograd.

En la tarde del 8 de abril, misiles lanzados desde el aire de alta precisión destruyeron un gran depósito de cohetes y armas de artillería cerca del pueblo de Nemirovskoye, región de Odessa.


----------



## Jotagb (9 Abr 2022)

Seis aviones de transporte militar chinos Xian Y-20 aterrizaron en la base de la fuerza aérea serbia en Batajnice 

Se informa que el primer lote de sistemas de misiles antiaéreos chinos FK-3 (versión de exportación del sistema de defensa aérea HQ-22) fabricado por la Corporación Científica e Industrial Aeroespacial China CASIC fue entregado a Serbia.

FK-3 tiene las siguientes características del área afectada: borde cercano - 5 km, lejano - 100 km, inferior - 50 my borde superior - 27 km.


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> El único líder europeo occidental digno en 70 años.



Un Charles de Gaulle ruso, nosotros necesitamos un Indibil, un Mandonio o un Sertorio !!!.


----------



## arriondas (9 Abr 2022)

Renegato dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1018726
> 
> Such signs on a red background appeared in a Dutch supermarket: “Expensive? Shut up! Glory to Ukraine.
> 
> ...



Donde yo estoy, una botella de un litro de aceite de girasol cuesta, al cambio, 1,48 euros. Las sanciones, y tal...


----------



## fulcrum29smt (9 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Otro vídeo de ataque de la aviación rusa al hardware militar ucraniano...



Interesante vídeo, esos Su-30SM están en una misión wild weasel (anti defensas antiaéreas).

Los últimos segundos muestran el HUD del piloto, el zumbido continuo que se escucha significa que un radar de una batería SAM lo tiene bloqueado con lo cual esta le ha lanzado un misil o esta a pocos segundos de ello.

En el HUD también hay un circulo que indica donde está ubicado el radar que lo esta iluminando, el Su-30SM lleva seleccionados misiles supersónicos antiradar Kh-31P y además se ve que la cabeza pasiva radar autodirigida del misil tiene detectado ese radar y que esta en distancia de tiro.







Lo lógico es que lanzara el misil y bajara a baja cota rapidamente durante unos Kms para que el radar rompa el bloqueo.


----------



## Bishop (9 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _TODOS LOS HOMBRES QUE SALIERON DE UCRANIA DESPUÉS DEL 24 DE FEBRERO SERÁN DETENIDOS A SU REGRESO AL PAÍS. -SECRETARIO DEL CONSEJO DE SEGURIDAD Y DEFENSA OLEKSIY DANILOV _



¿Eso también incluye a los multiculturales y a los qwerty?


----------



## katiuss (9 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



En unos días aparecerán abonando huertos...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Archimanguina (9 Abr 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



cae un misil y el carrito de la compra sigue en pie....


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (9 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Pero como en Ucrania cada unidad hace la guerra por su cuenta, fue imposible coordinar nada, salvo pequeños contragolpes ocasionales (vendidos como Jerson está a punto de caer 5 o 6 veces ya)



Los ucranianos estan bien dotados de telefonos-satelite encriptados, donde no hay electricidad, señal de telefonia ni internet, estan comunicados, de momento solo mueven batallones, pero con la ayuda otanica, eso puede cambiar y creo que veremos ofensivas ucranianas de varios regimientos o incluso divisiones completas, pero para eso necesitan misiles tierra-aire y cazas...

PD- Tambien tienen muchos equipos de vision nocturna y visores, para que los francotiradores trabajen por la noche.


----------



## Bartleby (9 Abr 2022)

*La UE aplaza hasta agosto el embargo al carbón ruso y deja fuera al petróleo y al gas*










La UE aplaza hasta agosto el embargo al carbón ruso y deja fuera al petróleo y al gas


Bruselas prohibirá la entrada de barcos rusos en los puertos europeos y bloquea también a los transportistas por carretera rusos y bielorrusos.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## maldito (9 Abr 2022)

Bien pensado, yo tengo otra teoría, la guerra como excusa para acelerar el cambio energético. La dependencia de las sociedades occidentales de los hidricarburos es enorme y para justificar el cambio rápido está el encarecimiento desmesurado de los combustibles y dejar la dependencia del malote, así no tendría un coste tan impopular, ya que está claro que lo del cambio climático tendría mucho coste electoral con la subida de impuestos.


----------



## vettonio (9 Abr 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> En unos días aparecerán abonando huertos...



Tu si que te vas a ir a la Nada.
Otro resucitado.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (9 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *La UE aplaza hasta agosto el embargo al carbón ruso y deja fuera al petróleo y al gas*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Y de Agosto a otoño, y de otorño a primavera, y de primavera hasta otoño, y de otoño a primavera, etc, etc, etc.

No se puede prescindir de Rusia.

Europa es un "quiero y no puedo" de libro. No tenemos NADA, y Argelia es aliada de RUSIA, y los camiones que traen comida a los supermercados, funcionan con petróleo (gas-oil) o GAS, como los del MERCAROÑA (que son más ecológicos).


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Interesante vídeo, esos Su-30SM están en una misión wild weasel (anti defensas antiaéreas).
> 
> Los últimos segundos muestran el HUD del piloto, *el zumbido continuo que se escucha significa que un radar de una batería SAM lo tiene bloqueado* con lo cual esta le ha lanzado un misil o esta a pocos segundos de ello.
> 
> ...



¿RWR?...Radar Warning Receiver.

Tuve una época de simuladores de vuelo


----------



## Impresionante (9 Abr 2022)

El circo de los payasos


----------



## Impresionante (9 Abr 2022)

Angelitos ellos


Las tropas estadounidenses tomaron Bagdad en este día en 2003 y comenzaron a saquear y saquear implacablemente, incluso de bancos iraquíes, como se muestra en este video.


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Abr 2022)

stuka dijo:


> Que no tío...que no. Que nadie pasa un misil de esos en una mochila o un macuto, no estoy hablando de tanques.
> 
> ¿Cómo lo hacen?



Los T-72 checos y el S-300 eslovaco ya estaran dentro de Ucrania, supongo que no habran entrado en convoy, ni ferroviario, ni por la principal aduana, de madrugada unos vehiculos sueltos por pasos fronterizos secundarios o incluso campo a traves...

PD- La guerras se ganan poniendo mas oro encima de la mesa y optimizando su gasto, si no lo han destruido nada mas pasar la frontera, sera porque no les salia rentable economicamente o politicamente.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 Abr 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> cae un misil y el carrito de la compra sigue en pie....



Pequeños fallos del guión, tampoco hay que ser tan quisquillosos…


----------



## kraker (9 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *La UE aplaza hasta agosto el embargo al carbón ruso y deja fuera al petróleo y al gas*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando sea agosto lo aplazaran hasta el 2030


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Angelitos ellos
> 
> 
> Las tropas estadounidenses tomaron Bagdad en este día en 2003 y comenzaron a saquear y saquear implacablemente, incluso de bancos iraquíes, como se muestra en este video.



Y no te olvides de los museos, se han hecho fortunas, vendiendo obras de arte mesopotamicas...


----------



## Bishop (9 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1018546
> 
> 
> Nuestras autoridades, que quieren preservar nuestra salud espiritual.




Pues no sé... yo sigo pudiendo entrar. Con firefox y NO tengo VPN.









Lo único, eso sí, tengo cambiados en el router los DNS por los de cloudflare con DoT


----------



## Bartleby (9 Abr 2022)

*El presidente de Serbia denuncia haber sufrido chantaje para votar la suspensión de Rusia en el Consejo de DDHH en la ONU*

Aleksandar Vucic ha afirmado que su país ha sufrido presiones bajo la amenaza de sanciones





__





El presidente de Serbia denuncia haber sufrido chantaje para votar la suspensión de Rusia en el Consejo de DDHH en la ONU - Diario16


Les amenazaron con sanciones sobre el gas y el petróleo si no votaban en línea con los países de la UE




diario16.com


----------



## Michael_Knight (9 Abr 2022)

Renegato dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1018726
> 
> Such signs on a red background appeared in a Dutch supermarket: “Expensive? Shut up! Glory to Ukraine.
> 
> ...



Aquí con una triste foto de ni se sabe dónde ni cuándo se tomó ya nos da para montarnos el apocalipsis.


----------



## Impresionante (9 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *La UE aplaza hasta agosto el embargo al carbón ruso y deja fuera al petróleo y al gas*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué circo!


----------



## delhierro (9 Abr 2022)

El puerto en manos rusas, o al menos la mayoria. Esto ya es la zona de las gruas y el muelle, lo que ayer se veia en segundo plano.


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Abr 2022)

_Es posible que los #ucranianos sean capaces de reabastecer #Mariupol con la ayuda de la inteligencia de la OTAN/Estados Unidos. Mantener a Rusia empantanada en una sangrienta guerra urbana es el objetivo aquí.

Es seguro, hay reabastecimiento del ejército ucraniano en Mariupol porque resistir 20 días en la ciudad sitiada no es posible, la asistencia y la logística al ejército ucraniano viene probablemente por la OTAN como usted dijo, interesante cómo lo hacen.

Eso depende del tiempo que hayan tenido para abastecerse de comida, agua y armas. Los ucranianos sabían que la guerra se avecinaba así que yo diría que han tenido años con la ayuda de la OTAN. Hay que tener en cuenta que estas tropas están atrapadas en el lugar por lo que el combustible no es un problema._



Yo no concibo que la OTAN esté siendo capaz de abastecer Mariupol, sería el colmo de la incompetencia rusa. Yo creo que tuvieron previsión y acumularon víveres y municiones, y precisamente se han replegado hacía donde están esos depósitos como es lógico, que es la factoría y sus sótanos.


----------



## alnitak (9 Abr 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Yo sigo con mi teoría de que lo que se está buscando es dividir a Europa. Ahora resulta que se olvidan de Orban y se meten con el más antiruso de todos: el presidente Polaco.
> 
> El objetivo es dividir a Europa en una caos de declaraciones de uno contra otros.
> 
> ...




y la puta de bruselas diciendo que van a meter a ucrania en la UE por urgencia... 

estan desespersdos por cumplir la.agenda donde españa tenga que regalar su energia al.resto de europa... 

espero que Le pen arrase.en francia ...

puta ucrania


----------



## Mabuse (9 Abr 2022)

Se están gastando una pasta en anuncios de la legion ucraniana y los crímenes de Putin, hasta ponen niños sirios bombardeados por el ISIS para llamar la atención. Anuncios grandes y en color, hay al menos la misma cantidad que de anuncios de sexo.


----------



## Impresionante (9 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Pues no sé... yo sigo pudiendo entrar. Con firefox y NO tengo VPN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SPUTNIK si está limitado, RT no


----------



## Malevich (9 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El circo de los payasos



Chelensky actúa mejor ..... Un profesional.


----------



## Malevich (9 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Angelitos ellos
> 
> 
> Las tropas estadounidenses tomaron Bagdad en este día en 2003 y comenzaron a saquear y saquear implacablemente, incluso de bancos iraquíes, como se muestra en este video.



Por no hablar del museo nacional. 
La cuna de la civilización profanada por los bárbaros anglos.


----------



## Mabuse (9 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Es posible que los #ucranianos sean capaces de reabastecer #Mariupol con la ayuda de la inteligencia de la OTAN/Estados Unidos. Mantener a Rusia empantanada en una sangrienta guerra urbana es el objetivo aquí.
> 
> Es seguro, hay reabastecimiento del ejército ucraniano en Mariupol porque resistir 20 días en la ciudad sitiada no es posible, la asistencia y la logística al ejército ucraniano viene probablemente por la OTAN como usted dijo, interesante cómo lo hacen.
> 
> ...



No tuvieron previsión, Mariupol era una de las bases para el ataque al Dombass que estaban preparando y que la operaci´on rusa paró en seco.


----------



## Bishop (9 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> SPUTNIK si está limitado, RT no



Ya, pero el conforero al que cito se refería a (y la captura suya es de) RT.


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Pero lleva vitamina D.......   6 eurazos venga sanciones, vamos que no vamos!!!!



Huevos fritos con saliva !!!, manda cojones que con la produccion de aceite de oliva que tenemos, se este especulando y que el pvto gobierno, no fije unos precios maximos.  

PD- Con las guerras y las crisis economicas, nacen grandes fortunas y patrimonios familiares.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (9 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> A Jerson les quedan 2 telediarios en manos rusas y tomaron la ciudad porque no estaban ni los municipales de servicio, y cuando intentaron ir mas alla, Nikolaev, entre 4 autodefensas, la policia local y algunos granjeros los echaron para atras bien rapido.
> 
> En 10 años la Ucrania con esteroides occidentales le va a arrebatar la supremacia en el Este a Moscu, la Rus vuelve a su estado originario, Kiev rules, asumelo.



Pues hay un vídeo de Jerson del 26 de febrero donde se ven fuerzas de infantería rusas montandoles una emboscada a una columna de vehículos ucranianos que no parecían de la policía municipal..

Y en Nikolaev los ukros tienen a la Brigada 80 de asalto aéreo y seguramente elementos de la 5ª Brigada Acorazada, mas algun otro refuerzo que hayan metido desde el oeste, los trenes desde el oeste de Ucrania han seguido llegando hasta Odesa y desde ahí moverse hasta Nikolaev no debe ser difícil... aunque según algunos el ejército ucraniano está inmovilizado totalmente porque los rusos son un desastre en todo menos en interdicción aérea


----------



## alnitak (9 Abr 2022)

Renegato dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1018726
> 
> Such signs on a red background appeared in a Dutch supermarket: “Expensive? Shut up! Glory to Ukraine.
> 
> ...




12 euros el litro... mejor usar vino blanco...


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Abr 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> No tuvieron previsión, Mariupol era una de las bases para el ataque al Dombass que estaban preparando y que la operaci´on rusa paró en seco.



Sí, eso tiene más sentido aún.

Una unidad de élite preparada y abastecida completamente para la ofensiva, es más, Mariupol sería una base de abastecimiento para esa ofensiva, un punto de abastecimiento del que partirian las líneas logisticas, imaginen los depósitos en previsión de algo así. Cuadra además con la rendición paulatina de los diferentes focos de resistencia en Mauripol aislados de estos depósitos.

Te lo compro.


----------



## Impresionante (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## alnitak (9 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>




que dicen de esto los hijos de puta prootan del foro??

los ukronazis son unos asesinos... disparan cohetes sobre su propio pais ... 

todo esto solo anima a rusia a alistarse en el ejercito y arrasar esa mierda de pais nazi

hay que limpiar ucrania... y lo haremos


----------



## El_Suave (9 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> 12 euros el litro... mejor usar vino blanco...



Yo aquí en España encuentro aceite de oliva virgen extra a un precio similar.

Productos de ucronazistán no gracias.

Y de EUronazistán a poder ser tampoco.


----------



## Bishop (9 Abr 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Llegó la extorsión



Imbéciles. Tenemos un mundo lleno de imbéciles.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (9 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El circo de los payasos



La coincidencia entre la visita a Kiev de éstos dos empleados yankees (con el cargo de botones) y el misil de Kramatorsk es muy sospechosa...como el primer número de propaganda es poco convicente y cada vez salen mas pruebas en contra, montan un segundo el día de la visita?


----------



## alnitak (9 Abr 2022)

maldito dijo:


> Bien pensado, yo tengo otra teoría, la guerra como excusa para acelerar el cambio energético. La dependencia de las sociedades occidentales de los hidricarburos es enorme y para justificar el cambio rápido está el encarecimiento desmesurado de los combustibles y dejar la dependencia del malote, así no tendría un coste tan impopular, ya que está claro que lo del cambio climático tendría mucho coste electoral con la subida de impuestos.




por ahi va todo... esto y el puto covid... las elites clandestinas necesitan que dejemos de consumir sin que sepamos que el problema es que no hay DIESEL , NO HAY DIESEL !!!!!!!! 

debemos 150% del pib falso y no tenemos energia para producir ... nuncs pagaremos la deuda.. panico


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Pues hay un vídeo de Jerson del 26 de febrero donde se ven fuerzas de infantería rusas montandoles una emboscada a una columna de vehículos ucranianos que no parecían de la policía municipal..
> 
> Y en Nikolaev los ukros tienen a la Brigada 80 de asalto aéreo y seguramente elementos de la 5ª Brigada Acorazada, mas algun otro refuerzo que hayan metido desde el oeste, los trenes desde el oeste de Ucrania han seguido llegando hasta Odesa y desde ahí moverse hasta Nikolaev no debe ser difícil... aunque según algunos el ejército ucraniano está inmovilizado totalmente porque los rusos son un desastre en todo menos en interdicción aérea


----------



## Jotagb (9 Abr 2022)

Órdenes de EE.UU?
Japón eliminó al batallón nacionalista "Azov" de la lista de terroristas

“Lamentamos que el Batallón Azov haya sido designado como una organización neonazi en el manual Terrorism International 2021”, afirma el sitio web de la Agencia de Seguridad de Japón (PSIA).

La agencia explicó que el batallón fue incluido en el directorio con base en información de medios japoneses y extranjeros y sin tener en cuenta una evaluación independiente.


----------



## Bishop (9 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> con pinzas:
> 
> El general estadounidense detenido en la ciudad #ucraniana de #Mariupol cuando ingresaba hoy a la Dirección del FSB...
> 
> ...



Ya estamos con el difuminado. ¿Si es que es el tipo de verdad, por qué lo difuminan? Si simplemente lo están llevando detenido. No es ningún trato denigrante ni humillante.


----------



## alnitak (9 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Órdenes de EE.UU?
> Japón eliminó al batallón nacionalista "Azov" de la lista de terroristas
> 
> “Lamentamos que el Batallón Azov haya sido designado como una organización neonazi en el manual Terrorism International 2021”, afirma el sitio web de la Agencia de Seguridad de Japón (PSIA).
> ...




deuda deuda y mas deuda

paises con deuda paises obedientes.. japon es el que mas deuda tiene del mundo... capacidad energetica propia nula...

esta pasando
los productores ya no van a regalar petroleo a cambio de dolares...

españa puede salirse del euro y sobrevivir con energia propia

alemania esta acabada


----------



## arriondas (9 Abr 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Yo sigo con mi teoría de que lo que se está buscando es dividir a Europa. Ahora resulta que se olvidan de Orban y se meten con el más antiruso de todos: el presidente Polaco.
> 
> El objetivo es dividir a Europa en una caos de declaraciones de uno contra otros.
> 
> ...



Pienso lo mismo. Los anglos buscan hundir a Europa, y uno de los pasos es conseguir que anden _engarriaos_, enfrentados entre ellos... mientras sigan siendo serviles a Washington. Zelensky no suelta esos discursitos online por casualidad. En Holanda ataca a los españoles, tirando de leyenda negra, en España menta a Guernica, a sabiendas de que eso no va gustar ni a la derecha ni a la izquierda; en Grecia da la palabra a un simio del batallón Azov, sabiendo que los nazis cometieron numerosos crímenes en la Grecia ocupada, algo de lo que aún se acuerdan por allí... Ahora Macron ataca a Morawiecki, que es el jefe de gobierno del país de la UE que menos simpatías tiene por Rusia (en Polonia imagino que comenzarán a tildar a Macron de "prorruso" desde ya mismo...)

Divide et impera. Todos lamiendo el culo a los EEUU, mientras al mismo tiempo no pueden soportar a su vecino.


----------



## Salamandra (9 Abr 2022)

Serbia no tiene mar y está rodeado de una situación imposible para importar y exportar cosas. No es que su presidente no quiera, es que no puede. Amenazado y con esa geografía y esos vecinos, "a la fuerza ahorcan"


----------



## Jotagb (9 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> deuda deuda y mas deuda
> 
> paises con deuda paises obedientes.. japon es el que mas deuda tiene del mundo... capacidad energetica propia nula...
> 
> ...



Lo que tengo entendido es que Japón casi toda la deuda es interna, pero que son la putita de tío Sam al igual que Bad Corea es sabido por todos.


----------



## Bishop (9 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1018698
> 
> 
> *Taras* Bobanich, conocido como Hammer, fue desnazificado al sur de Izyum.
> ...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Abr 2022)

Creo que sí los envían con ruedas.


"...
El gobierno del Reino Unido está trabajando en planes para enviar vehículos especializados de las fuerzas especiales Mastiff MRAP y Jackal a Ucrania.

Está previsto que los vehículos blindados se entreguen sin armas ni medios de comunicación.

Los instructores británicos también serán trasladados al país para entrenar al personal de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Presumiblemente, los especialistas serán transferidos de uno de los países de Europa del Este.·"


----------



## Malevich (9 Abr 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Serbia no tiene mar y está rodeado de una situación imposible para importar y exportar cosas. No es que su presidente no quiera, es que no puede. Amenazado y con esa geografía y esos vecinos, "a la fuerza ahorcan"



La pérdida de Montenegro por tan estrecho margen fue terrible.


----------



## alnitak (9 Abr 2022)

video falso .. esas.señales son de chequia

en cuanto eso pise ucrania vuela ppr los aires


....


----------



## mazuste (9 Abr 2022)

_*Informe del portavoz de Defensa ruso, Igor Konashenkov, 9 de la mañana del 9 de abril de 2022

▪Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas siguen llevando a cabo una operación militar especial en Ucrania.


▪ Un caza MiG-29 y un helicóptero Mi-8 de las fuerzas aéreas ucranianas, así como un almacén 
con equipos de defensa aérea, fueron destruidos durante un reconocimiento aéreo en el aeródromo 
militar MIRGOROD, en la región de Poltava.

▪ Las fuerzas de defensa aérea rusas derribaron cuatro vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos
en las zonas de Belogorka, KRASNOGOROVKA y KRUTAYA BALKA.

▪La aviación operativa-táctica de la Fuerza Aérea y las fuerzas de misiles atacaron 85 instalaciones 
militares ucranianas.

Entre ellas: dos puestos de mando, tres lanzacohetes múltiples, cuatro piezas de artillería autopropulsada, 
un depósito de munición de campaña con un punto de suministro de munición, dos depósitos logísticos 
y cuatro reductos y zonas de parada de equipos militares ucranianos.

Desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, fueron destruidos un total de 127 aviones, 98 helicópteros,
425 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 2.031 tanques y otros vehículos de combate blindados, 228 lanzacohetes 
múltiples, 880 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros, y 1.932 piezas de equipo de vehículos militares
especiales.*_
_*
▪ indican que el régimen nacionalista de Kiev está preparando otra provocación
para acusar a Rusia de una supuesta masacre de civiles en el IRPEN de la región de Kiev.*_
_*
Me gustaría llamar su atención sobre el hecho de que unidades de las fuerzas armadas rusas abandonaron 
este asentamiento hace más de una semana.

Los oficiales del SBU planean llevar los cuerpos de los residentes locales muertos por los bombardeos 
de la artillería ucraniana desde la morgue del hospital de la ciudad en la calle Polevaya hasta el sótano 
de un edificio en las afueras del este de IRPEN.

A continuación, el SBU organizará una acción escenificada con disparos y "eliminación" de un supuesto 
"grupo de reconocimiento ruso" que llegó a IRPEN "para matar a los testigos de los crímenes de guerra 
rusos" en la zona del bosque Pushcha-Voditsa.

Al mismo tiempo, los cuerpos de los militares rusos cautivos, previamente asesinados por los nacionalistas 
bajo tortura, se presentarán como "evidencia indiscutible" en el bosque.
*_
*Esta cínica acción escenificada está organizada para la posterior distribución de imágenes de vídeo 
a través de los medios de comunicación occidentales.*


----------



## ussser (9 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Si buscáis en Google “Russia Today” y vais al final de la página, aparece este enlace:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Madre mía.


----------



## alnitak (9 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Lo que tengo entendido es que Japón casi toda la deuda es interna, pero que son la putita de tío Sam al igual que Bad Corea es sabido por todos.




interna o externa como pagas la deuda contraids en abundancia energetica cuando no hay energia ??? confiandolo todo a la.inflacion ??

pero.eso lleva inevitablemente a una subida de tipos de interes...

en fin ahh y lo del pib otro engaño ... sk la inflacion es 10 y el pib sube 5 realmente el pib baja un 5 ....


----------



## Discordante (9 Abr 2022)

¿Se sabe algo mas de esto? ¿Algun confirmacion o fuente alternativa?


----------



## alnitak (9 Abr 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> ¿Se sabe algo mas de esto? ¿Algun confirmacion o fuente alternativa?




historicamente rusia siwmpre hace lo mismo.. comienza muy floja todas las guerras y acaban los cosacos en berlin o paris pidiendo mas vino y rapido


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Abr 2022)

Es falso , en los twitter que pones si se entra en ellos se puede leer claro. No los han llevado a Ucraina, los han llevado a Letonia. 

Self-propelled howitzers 155-mm Zuzana of the Slovak Armed Forces are moving across the territory of Latvia to the borders with Belarus and Russia.



"


Pero gracias por la info


----------



## NS 4 (9 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> *¿Contra quién pelea Rusia?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Existe ese monologo final sobre el nazismo subtitulado en ingles o frances???


----------



## Impresionante (9 Abr 2022)

Otro montaje Netflix al caer


Ministerio de Defensa: Según informes confirmados, el régimen nacionalista de Kiev está preparando otra provocación para acusar a Rusia de presuntamente masacrar a civiles en Irpen, región de Kiev.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (9 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Ya estamos con el difuminado. ¿Si es que es el tipo de verdad, por qué lo difuminan? Si simplemente lo están llevando detenido. No es ningún trato denigrante ni humillante.



Ese video es antiguo, creo que es de la frontera de Crimea y el detenido es Ucraniano del bando de Zelenski.


----------



## Teuro (9 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> 40 "democracias" nominales, pero solo una voluntad verdadera, la del amo y señor de sus lacayos.
> Es cierto que para cubrir apariencias, los lacayos/siervos pueden interpretar con un cierto grado de libertad los mandatos del señor, pero dentro de unos estrechos márgenes.
> 
> Vale que al no ser una verdadera alianza entre iguales, ni ser tampoco un solo país, es relativamente fácil que las respuestas operativas sean algo inconsistentes, descoordinadas y todo eso.
> ...



Cierto, es un caos. Es como cuando pìeden material para alguna catástrofe o desfavorecidos, que cuando se acumula y no es eficiente termina todo a la venta por otro sitio.


----------



## alnitak (9 Abr 2022)

los ukros siguen sacando cadaveres de las morgues y losmcolocan en las calles.. por eso no hay sangre... 

samsonite en kiev se ha quedado sin trolleys....


----------



## Discordante (9 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> historicamente rusia siwmpre hace lo mismo.. comienza muy floja todas las guerras y acaban los cosacos en berlin o paris pidiendo mas vino y rapido



Ya. Rusia y todos cuando lo necesitan por desgracia.

Mi interes viene que de ser cierto significa que hay movilizacion, para ello entiendo que tienen que aprobar/activar ciertas normas legales en las camaras e implica que miles de personas dejan sus trabajos/vida civil para entrar en el ejercito, es el primer paso en la direccion de la economia de guerra.

Tambien significa que oficialmente se admite que la operacion especial se ha convertido en guerra.


----------



## Abstenuto (9 Abr 2022)

stuka dijo:


> Que no tío...que no. Que nadie pasa un misil de esos en una mochila o un macuto, no estoy hablando de tanques.
> 
> ¿Cómo lo hacen?



No lo sé.

Ni sé si llegan mucho o poco esos suministros. Lo que sí sé es que algunos llegan

Por ejemplo, las armas españolas llegaron


----------



## rejon (9 Abr 2022)

Al hijoPutin se le puede definir tanto como nazi como comunista (comunista en el sentido soviético de la palabra) porque es tanto Imperialista como Etnocentristas/Racista, cosas que ambos regímenes tenían. 

De hecho esta imagen lo resume muy bien.


----------



## Kreonte (9 Abr 2022)

Deja de poner mierda de ese sinvergüenza. Trabajó para RT según Jorge y se nota, bajo mi punto de vista, que de alguna forma sigue teniendo algún tipo de interés cuando sólo critica descaradamente a una parte, le preguntan algo malo de la otra, se pone nervioso y se queda callado.

La bajeza humana.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (9 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Ahora Macron ataca a Morawiecki, que es el jefe de gobierno del país de la UE que menos simpatías tiene por Rusia (en Polonia imagino que comenzarán a tildar a Macron de "prorruso" desde ya mismo...)
> 
> Divide et impera. Todos lamiendo el culo a los EEUU, mientras al mismo tiempo no pueden soportar a su vecino.



Mateusz Morawiecki tiene razones para su odio al mundo soviético. Para Mateusz Morawiecki Rusia y Putin son sus herederos y continuadores, esta gente que sufrio en sus carnes el sovietismo no sale de sus trece en este aspecto, Polonia es un caso único que no tiene solución en al menos otros 100 años. Cuando el General Jaruzelski impuso la ley marcial en Polonia, Morawiecki imprimió y distribuyó revistas clandestinas de Solidaridad. A pesar de las repetidas detenciones y palizas que sufrió a manos de la policía secreta comunista, siguió participando en manifestaciones políticas hasta finales de los ochenta. 

Su padre es Kornel Morawiecki: Tras la declaración de la ley marcial en Polonia en 1981, Kornel Morawiecki se convirtió en uno de los hombres más buscados del país. En 1984, por orden del general Czesław Kiszczak, el Ministerio de Interior creó un equipo especial para vigilar varias docenas de localizaciones adonde las autoridades consideraban que podía ir.

El 9 de noviembre de 1987, tras seis años de actividades clandestinas, fue descubierto y detenido por la Służba Bezpieczeństwa (policía secreta) en Breslavia, trasladado inmediatamente en helicóptero a Varsovia y encarcelado en la prisión de Rakowiecka. A pesar de su captura, no se encontró a ninguno de sus compañeros ni a quienes ayudaron a ocultarlo a lo largo de seis años. Tampoco se encontraron los archivos de la organización. A finales de abril de 1988, las autoridades comunistas, que intentaban librarse de personas «difíciles», le concedieron la oportunidad de viajar a Roma para recibir un necesario tratamiento médico. Se le garantizó el derecho a volver a Polonia por mediación de la Iglesia católica.2 Sin embargo, tres días después, al intentar regresar a su país, se le confiscó el pasaporte y fue deportado del aeropuerto de Varsovia a Viena,2 aunque consiguió volver a entrar ilegalmente en Polonia en septiembre de 1988 haciéndose pasar por un delegado canadiense en materia de derechos humanos


----------



## Guanotopía (9 Abr 2022)

__





El presidente de Serbia denuncia haber sufrido chantaje para votar la suspensión de Rusia en el Consejo de DDHH en la ONU - Diario16


Les amenazaron con sanciones sobre el gas y el petróleo si no votaban en línea con los países de la UE




diario16.com


----------



## mazuste (9 Abr 2022)

*
"...Los objetivos declarados son la "desmilitarización" y la "desnazificación" de una futura Ucrania neutral, 
pero geopolíticamente va mucho más allá: el objetivo es poner patas arriba el acuerdo europeo de seguridad 
colectiva posterior a 1945, obligando a la OTAN a entender y aceptar el concepto de "seguridad indivisible". 
Se trata de un proceso extremadamente complejo que llegará hasta la próxima década..."*
Pepe Escobar


----------



## Guanotopía (9 Abr 2022)

La caída de Europa es lo que desea nuestro aliado gusano.


----------



## Tierra Azul (9 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Otro montaje Netflix al caer
> 
> 
> Ministerio de Defensa: Según informes confirmados, el régimen nacionalista de Kiev está preparando otra provocación para acusar a Rusia de presuntamente masacrar a civiles en Irpen, región de Kiev.



Nexflix/Horrywood/Otan etc... lleva tiempo con este tipo de cositas, recordatorio que no es nada nuevo hoyga:


----------



## EGO (9 Abr 2022)

E
ñiñiñiñi

_"Putin no lo permitira.Bombardeara todo lo que entre a Ucrania."_

La exclusion aerea esta al caer a este paso.


----------



## Kluster (9 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Al hijoPutin se le puede definir tanto como nazi como comunista (comunista en el sentido soviético de la palabra) porque es tanto Imperialista como Etnocentristas/Racista, cosas que ambos regímenes tenían.
> 
> De hecho esta imagen lo resume muy bien.



Resume muy bien tu indigencia mental.


----------



## Tierra Azul (9 Abr 2022)

valiente hijo de puta, te tenian que haberte dejado bajo tierra que te coman los gusanos, valiente hijo de la gran puta. Y encima como nenazas que son salen ahi compungido y llorando.


----------



## Egam (9 Abr 2022)

Soy completamente antiguerra, pero la unica manera de parar esto en seco es que los de "arriba" empiecen a sentirse amenazados.
El como, lo dejo a vuestra imaginacion.


----------



## McRotor (9 Abr 2022)

Da igual, han decidido desde bruselas que la barrita azul pase toda a Italis que de alli se reparte mejor al norte de Europa.

Que en España hay caloret y no necesitamos calentarnos y nuestra industria de putas y camareros con la bombona butano se arreglan.


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Abr 2022)

PROVOCACIÓN Y CRIMEN DE GUERRA UCRANIANO DESDE KRAMATORSK Un residente de Kramatorsk mostró uno de los elementos del arma de munición de racimo 'Tochka U' disparada contra la ciudad el viernes. Las mismas bolas de metal fueron encontradas en Donetsk después del bombardeo por el "Tochka-U".


----------



## Azrael_II (9 Abr 2022)

Detenido en Mallorca por decir que a Corea del Norte se le respeta por su programa nuclear y aquí apoyamos a homosexuales






Detenido en Mallorca por delitos de odio al apoya, entre...


El detenido comentaba su opinión sobre política internacional y lo que consideraba propaganda homosexual. En otros mensajes apoyaba a ...



www.meneame.net





Pero perseguir a prorrusos o rusoparlantes bien


----------



## rejon (9 Abr 2022)

*Zelenski pide "una respuesta mundial firme" tras masacre de Kramatorsk.*
El presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski, pidió *"una respuesta mundial firme" *tras el mortífero bombardeo de una estación de tren en Kramatorsk, en el este de Ucrania, repleta de civiles que trataban de huir de la invasión rusa.

"Es otro crimen de guerra de Rusia por el que alguno de los implicados deberá hacerse responsable", dijo Zelenski en un mensaje de video tras el ataque con misil que mató el viernes a *52 personas, incluidos cinco niños*.

"Las potencias mundial ya han condenado el ataque de Rusia contra Kramatorsk. Esperamos una respuesta mundial firme contra este crimen de guerra", añadió.

Sin embargo, un alto responsable de Defensa estadounidense señaló que los rusos "notificaron inicialmente un ataque exitoso" y que "se retractaron únicamente tras informaciones sobre víctimas civiles".

De hecho, el ministerio ruso de Defensa había informado el viernes de la destrucción con misiles de alta precisión de "armamentos y otros equipos militares en las estaciones de Pokrovsk, Sloviansk y Barbinkove", localidades cerca de Kramatorsk, la "capital" de la parte del Donbás todavía bajo control de Kiev, informa Afp.


----------



## pgas (9 Abr 2022)

esta mañana leyendo un artículo critico con Putin por su cercanía con los judíos









Putin’s Holocaust Obsession


“The only international ally on the battlefields of history Russia has is Israel, due to the Holocaust.” As the Russia-Ukraine conflict rages on, it continues to act in the West as a kind of Rorschach test of general political attitudes. Broadly speaking, the Center and Left have adopted a...



www.unz.com





me ha llamado la atención un comentario:

anonymous[212]

En un discurso de 1994 publicado en el periódico Slavyanin de Vologda, el líder de Jabad, Menachem Mendel Schneerson, describió planes para destruir Ucrania y Rusia, incitándolos a luchar entre sí:


> _Estas tierras son la antigua Khazaria judía, es decir, Israel. Los eslavos son invitados temporales y están sujetos a desalojo. Construiremos la Gran Khazaria, el estado judío, en estas tierras fértiles de la misma manera que creamos Israel, expulsando a los palestinos. Los israelíes se trasladarán parcialmente aquí y expulsaremos al ganado eslavo._



El Imperio Judío Jázaro existió durante varios siglos hasta que el Príncipe Ruso Svyatoslav en el año 965 tomó tanto su Ciudad como su Templo Blanco.


> _Los eslavos, y entre ellos los rusos, son las personas más inflexibles del mundo. Los eslavos son inflexibles como resultado de sus habilidades psicológicas e intelectuales, creadas por muchas generaciones de antepasados. Es imposible alterar estos genes. Los eslavos pueden ser destruidos, pero nunca conquistados. Por eso esta semilla está sujeta a liquidación.
> Dividiremos a las naciones eslavas en pequeños países con conexiones débiles, usaremos nuestro viejo método: dividir y conquistar, enfrentar a estos países entre sí y sumergirlos en guerras civiles para la destrucción mutua.
> Los ucranianos pensarían que están luchando contra la Rusia expansionista y luchando por la independencia. Serán completamente subyugados por nosotros. Lo mismo pensarán los rusos, como si defendieran sus intereses nacionales._




dándole vueltas a la idea de Zelensky de convertir Ucrania en un Gran Israel, he decidido tirar un poco del hilo







bien, pero solo el reino jazaro no explica de donde proviene el chabad. Esta es una historia enrevesada, no por casualidad el asentamiento del 95% de judíos del imperio ruso, es el origen de muchos influyentes sionistas estadounidenses furibundamente antirusos.













_540,000 square foot Dnepropetrovsk Jewish Community Center is world's largest JCC. Dnepropetrovsk_ is 250 miles SE of Kiev.

¿¿es tan extraño que USA quiera luchar contra Rusia hasta el último ucraniano y si se tercia el último europeo??


----------



## mazuste (9 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> No lo sé.
> 
> Ni sé si llegan mucho o poco esos suministros. Lo que sí sé es que algunos llegan
> 
> las armas españolas llegaron



La armas pequeñas llegan porque van en vehículos civiles, pero a efectos bélicos
no significan ningún cambio. Las grandes van en ferrocarril y son neutralizadas.
Por ejemplo, lean el parte del ministerio de Defensa ruso de esta mañana, de ayer,
de anteayer... Y verán como zumban convoyes ferroviarios de suministro bélico.
Parece que al stuka hay que ponérselo a huevo todo...


----------



## Tierra Azul (9 Abr 2022)

No lo puedo evitar, me dan asco me repugna estos putos nazis

ah y siguen matando gente los cabrones


----------



## Kluster (9 Abr 2022)

Sólo hay que aplicar el sentido común para darse cuenta de que es totalmente absurdo que los rusos atacaran esa estación. Pero resulta que el sentido común es el menos común de los sentidos y la mayoría de la gente es muy fácil de engañar.

Con el coronavirus pensé que lo había visto todo en materia de propaganda asquerosa. Pero veo que la propaganda aún puede ser más inmoral y asquerosa.


----------



## rejon (9 Abr 2022)

*La UE rearma a Ucrania tras ser testigo de otro crimen de guerra ruso en Kramatorsk.*
Además de lo ocurrido en la *estación de Kramatorsk* y los asesinatos masivos de ciudadanos indefensos en *Bucha*, *Zelenski *ha denunciado nuevas atrocidades en la región de *Kiev*. Ha indicado que*bajo las ruinas de Borodianka hallarán "incluso más víctimas"*que en la pequeña localidad.

Ese rosario de crímenes atroces que el mundo va descubriendo, está empujando a las naciones del G7 y a la Unión Europea a apretar la presión con sanciones económicas y diplomáticas cada vez más duras, y a*dar luz verde al suministro de nuevo armamento a Ucrania*, el último por valor de*500 millones de euros*


----------



## Discordante (9 Abr 2022)

Yo personalmente no me fiaria mucho de esa fuente. No lo digo porque sea un pederasta condenado si no porque lleva años escribiendo para RT y Huffpost. Al principio del conflicto parecia que daba buena informacion pero haciendo un par de busquedas rapidas y ver su perfil de twitter esta claro que guarda rencores (fue invitado a irse del ejercito y del cuerpo de la ONU hace 24 años) muy enconados (y algun trastorno).


----------



## _LoKy_ (9 Abr 2022)

Reunión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa ruso Igor Konashenkov a partir de las 9.00 horas del 9 de abril de 2022

▪Durante la noche de alta precisión destruyeron un gran depósito de municiones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas cerca del pueblo de NOVOMOSKOVSK, región de Dnepropetrovsk.

▪En la región de Poltava, en el aeródromo militar MIRGOROD, un caza MiG-29 y un helicóptero Mi-8 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania, así como un almacén con armas de aviación, fueron destruidos por el reconocimiento aéreo.

▪Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron cuatro vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos en las áreas de los asentamientos BELOGORKA, KRASNHOROVKA y KRUTAYA BALKA.

▪La aviación de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas y las fuerzas de misiles atacaron 85 instalaciones militares de Ucrania.
Entre ellos: dos puestos de mando, tres instalaciones de sistemas de lanzamiento de cohetes múltiples, cuatro piezas de artillería autopropulsadas, un depósito de municiones de campo con un punto de suministro, dos depósitos logísticos, así como cuatro puntos fuertes y áreas de concentración de equipo militar ucraniano. 

▪En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, 127 aeronaves, 98 helicópteros, 425 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 2031 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 228 lanzacohetes múltiples, 880 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros, así como 1932 unidades de un vehículo militar especial ha sido destruido tecnología.

▪Según datos confirmados, el régimen nacionalista de Kyiv está preparando otra provocación para acusar a Rusia de presuntas masacres de civiles en IRPIN, región de Kiev.
Llamo su atención sobre el hecho de que unidades de las fuerzas armadas rusas abandonaron este asentamiento hace más de una semana.

La SBU planea llevar de la morgue del hospital de la ciudad en la calle Polevaya al sótano de uno de los edificios en las afueras del este de IRPEN los cuerpos de los residentes locales que murieron por los bombardeos de la artillería ucraniana.

Luego, en el área forestal de Pushcha-Voditsky, la SBU organizará una acción escenificada con disparos y "destrucción" del supuesto "grupo de inteligencia ruso" que llegó a IRPEN "para matar a los testigos de los crímenes de guerra rusos".

Al mismo tiempo, los cuerpos de los militares rusos capturados y asesinados previamente por los nacionalistas bajo tortura serán presentados en el bosque como "prueba indiscutible".

Esta acción escénica cínica se organizó para la posterior distribución de materiales de video a través de los medios occidentales.
#Rusia Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## rejon (9 Abr 2022)

Quinto paquete de sanciones ante la agresión militar de Rusia contra Ucrania: la UE adopta medidas restrictivas contra otras 217 personas y 18 entidades, incluidas las hijas de Putin
consilium.europa.eu


----------



## alnitak (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Kluster (9 Abr 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> Da igual, han decidido desde bruselas que la barrita azul pase toda a Italis que de alli se reparte mejor al norte de Europa.
> 
> Que en España hay caloret y no necesitamos calentarnos y nuestra industria de putas y camareros con la bombona butano se arreglan.



Y para ello utilizan al enemigo público número 1 de España: Pedro Sanchez.


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Abr 2022)

Los nazis ucranianos y su cabecilla Zopensky son deficientes mentales, nadie en su sano juicio puede creer que Rusia se empeñe en meter la pata dia tras dia a sabiendas favoreciéndoles a ellos, es sencillamente demencial.


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Abr 2022)

Los nazis ucranianos y su cabecilla Zopensky son deficientes mentales, nadie en su sano juicio puede creer que Rusia se empeñe en meter la pata dia tras dia a sabiendas favoreciéndoles a ellos, es sencillamente demencial.


----------



## rejon (9 Abr 2022)

*La inteligencia británica dice que Rusia continúa atacando a civiles.*
*Rusia *continúa atacando a no combatientes ucranianos, como los *civiles que han muerto en el ataque a la estación de tren de Kramatorsk*, en el este de Ucrania, ha señalado este sábado la inteligencia militar británica.

"Las *operaciones rusas continúan enfocándose en la región de Donbas, Mariupol y Mykolaiv*, con el apoyo de continuos lanzamientos de misiles de crucero hacia Ucrania por parte de las fuerzas navales", ha dicho el Ministerio de Defensa.


----------



## Salamandra (9 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La armas pequeñas llegan porque van en vehículos civiles, pero a efectos bélicos
> no significan ningún cambio. Las grandes van en ferrocarril y son neutralizadas.
> Por ejemplo, lean el parte del ministerio de Defensa ruso de esta mañana, de ayer,
> de anteayer... Y verán como zumban convoyes ferroviarios de suministro bélico.
> Parece que al stuka hay que ponérselo a huevo todo...



Stinger y drones ya no son tan poca ventaja. No ganarán con eso pero te ayudan muchísimo a hacer el conflicto crónico y conforme pasa el tiempo con un ejército agazapado entre civiles obligan a una mayor destrucción de infraestructuras y edificios. Ninguna broma.

Sobre todo si Rusia debiera quedarse con el país. La sangría económica de reconstruirlo aumenta con el tiempo.


----------



## Teuro (9 Abr 2022)

maldito dijo:


> Bien pensado, yo tengo otra teoría, la guerra como excusa para acelerar el cambio energético. La dependencia de las sociedades occidentales de los hidricarburos es enorme y para justificar el cambio rápido está el encarecimiento desmesurado de los combustibles y dejar la dependencia del malote, así no tendría un coste tan impopular, ya que está claro que lo del cambio climático tendría mucho coste electoral con la subida de impuestos.



Es una teoría que estamos manejando desde el inicio: Esto es una aceleración de lo que inevitablemente iba a ocurrier en 15 años, sencillamente no hay ni gas ni petróleo barato para todo el mundo, por lo que hay que romper la dependencia de los hidrocarburos. Parece que Europa se pega un tiro en el pie, pero ser la vanguardia en la "transición energética" tiene ventajas, puesto que cuando Europa sea energéticamente verde se arroga la potestad de exigir que el resto lo sean también o en caso contrario poner aranceles, es éticamente incuestionable.

Hoy día hacer coches de combustión hasta el más tonto los hace, pero hacer la tecnología de hacer los motores más eficientes solo lo tienen unas pocas compañías.


----------



## rejon (9 Abr 2022)

*¿Qué son los crímenes de guerra? ¿Puede Putin ser juzgado?*
Las imágenes publicadas en los últimos días en *Ucrania* y las denuncias de organizaciones como Amnistía Internacional se suman a una lista macabra deasesinatos, violaciones, torturas, secuestrosy el uso de armas prohibidas como bombas de racimo o defósforo blanco. El presidente de Ucrania,Volodomir Zelenski, habla incluso de "*genocidio*". Todas esas acciones llevadas a cabo contra la población civil estarían consideradas como *crímenes de guerra*.


Que *Vladimir Putin* acabe siendo juzgado por la *guerra en Ucrania*, o incluso también por los crímenes cometidos en Siria o por envenenamiento a sus enemigos, es una posibilidad remota según los expertos. Y es que, en 2016,Putin ordenó la salida de Rusia de la Corte Penal Internacional. Moscú firmó el*Estatuto de Roma*, el tratado fundacional de la Corte, en el año 2000, pero no lo había ratificado desde entonces. Por eso, la jurisdicción de la Corte Penal Internacional no se extiende a Rusia, ni tampoco aEEUU,China, Ucrania y otros países.


----------



## Teuro (9 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Y de Agosto a otoño, y de otorño a primavera, y de primavera hasta otoño, y de otoño a primavera, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> No se puede prescindir de Rusia.
> 
> Europa es un "quiero y no puedo" de libro. No tenemos NADA, y Argelia es aliada de RUSIA, y los camiones que traen comida a los supermercados, funcionan con petróleo (gas-oil) o GAS, como los del MERCAROÑA (que son más ecológicos).



Estos culebrones occidentales son todos iguales, y es como quien va a la ortodoncia: "En seis meses solucionado", luego mira, 2 años con el covid y 3 de ortodoncia.


----------



## dabuti (9 Abr 2022)

Traidores.









Exteriores «borra» el límite entre el Sáhara y Marruecos


El mapa de la web del Ministerio prescinde de la línea discontinua que los separaba




www.larazon.es


----------



## rejon (9 Abr 2022)

*La UE pide que rindan cuentas los autores del "crimen de guerra" en Kramatorsk.*
La *Unión Europea* ha asegurado este sábado estar* "profundamente conmocionada"* por el *ataque ruso contra la estación de tren de la ciudad ucraniana de Kramatorsk*, que ha dejado 50 muertos -entre ellos 5 niños-, y ha dicho que *los responsables de este "crimen de guerra deben rendir cuentas"*.

*"No debe haber impunidad para los crímenes de guerra. La UE apoya medidas para garantizar la rendición de cuentas por las violaciones de los derechos humanos y el derecho internacional humanitario"*, ha señalado en un comunicado un portavoz del Servicio Europeo de Acción Exterior (SEAE).

La *UE ha condenado el "bombardeo brutal e indiscriminado de civiles inocentes, incluidos muchos niños"* que huían ante el temor de los ataques rusos en esta localidad en la región de Donestsk, en el este de Ucrania.

El comunicado se ha publicado después de que la presidenta de la Comisión Europea, *Ursula Von der Leyen*, y el alto representante de la UE para Asuntos Exteriores, *Josep Borrell*, visitasen Ucrania y se desplazasen, entre otros lugares, a la ciudad de Bucha, donde la retirada de las tropas rusas permitió descubrir, la semana pasada, la matanza de civiles ucranianos, algunos maniatados y con signos de tortura.

"Las atrocidades cometidas por las fuerzas rusas en Bucha, Borodyanka y otras ciudades y pueblos recientemente liberados por el ejército ucraniano de la ocupación rusa, y el brutal ataque a la estación de tren de Kramatorsk, son parte de las deplorables tácticas de destrucción del Kremlin", continuó el portavoz.

Las autoridades rusas han encontrado ya en la región de Kiev, en las ciudades de Boucha, Borodyanka e Irpin, más de 400 cuerpos de personas asesinadas.


----------



## Kluster (9 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los nazis ucranianos y su cabecilla Zopensky son deficientes mentales, nadie en su sano juicio puede creer que Rusia se empeñe en meter la pata dia tras dia a sabiendas favoreciéndoles a ellos, es sencillamente demencial.




Es de imbéciles creerse la propaganda ukra a estas alturas.

Aquí la OTAN intentando justificar las garruladas ukras a toda costa:


----------



## rejon (9 Abr 2022)

*Von der Leyen promete a Zelenski acelerar el examen sobre la candidatura de Ucrania a la UE*
La presidenta de la Comisión Europea, *Ursula von der Leyen*, prometió este viernes al presidente de Ucrania, *Volodímir Zelenski*, que su institución elaborará el informe sobre la candidatura para el proceso de *adhesión de su país a la Unión Europea "en semanas"*, una vez que responda a las preguntas del informe que ella misma le entregó en mano.

*"Este es un paso importante para llegar a la UE"*, le dijo Von der Leyen a Zelenski mientras le entregaba el sobre con el documento en una rueda de prensa en el Palacio Presidencial en Kiev.

*"Aquí empieza tu camino hacia la UE"*, enfatizó la jefa del Ejecutivo comunitario, al garantizar a Zelenski que su examen por parte de la Comisión *"no va a ser, como siempre, cuestión de años, sino de semanas"*.


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Abr 2022)

Marsupio tomando al resto de la Humanidad por imbecil:


----------



## IgFarben (9 Abr 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Stinger y drones ya no son tan poca ventaja. No ganarán con eso pero te ayudan muchísimo a hacer el conflicto crónico y conforme pasa el tiempo con un ejército agazapado entre civiles obligan a una mayor destrucción de infraestructuras y edificios. Ninguna broma.
> 
> *Sobre todo si Rusia debiera quedarse con el país. La sangría económica de reconstruirlo aumenta con el tiempo.*



Yo creo que es evidente, que todo lo que conquiste y se anexione Rusia, va a terminar en gran parte en manos chinas. Rusia no va a tener recursos para explotar lo que conquiste, y ahí entraran los chinos.


----------



## rejon (9 Abr 2022)

Los trabajos de renovación se están ejecutando bastante rápido.
Han restablecido las comunicaciones telefónicas y de Internet en Bucha (funciona bien en gran parte de la ciudad), un cruce de río temporal entre Kyiv e Irpin está casi listo, conexión 4G en el centro de Borodyanka.
La vida prevalece.


----------



## mazuste (9 Abr 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> _Sólo hay que aplicar el sentido común para darse cuenta de que es totalmente absurdo que los rusos atacaran esa estación. Pero resulta que el sentido común es el menos común de los sentidos y la mayoría de la gente es muy fácil de engañar._
> 
> _Con el coronavirus pensé que lo había visto todo en materia de propaganda asquerosa. Pero veo que la propaganda aún puede ser más inmoral y asquerosa._



La guerra de la propaganda no se gana con mas propaganda, sino con los hechos.
La guerra imaginaria se gana en los medios; la guerra real se gana sobre el terreno.

Bernays, el padre de la propaganda y maestro de Goebbels, puso toda su "sabiduría"
en derrotar la revolución bolchevique, pero quien la ganó en las calles fue Lenin.
En Europa, toda la tecnología de la mentira, de la realidad imaginaria zombificará
a las masas occidentales y lo llamarán "victoria", pero en el frente de la Ucrania
que es donde realmente importa, para Rusia, es un gran fracaso.
No se puede engañar a todos todo el tiempo...


----------



## rejon (9 Abr 2022)

*Finlandia avanza hacia su ingreso en la OTAN.*
La invasión rusa de *Ucrania *ha causado un *giro de 180 grados en la tradicional política de no alineamiento de Finlandia*, que ahora se dirige con paso lento pero firme hacia su *integración en la OTAN,* pese a las graves y reiteradas amenazas de Moscú.

Un mes antes de comenzar la invasión, la primera ministra finlandesa, *Sanna Marin*, dijo que veía "muy improbable" que su país pidiese entrar en la OTAN durante los quince meses que restaban de legislatura. No obstante, la decisión del presidente ruso, *Vladímir Putin*, de lanzar una ofensiva a gran escala sobre Ucrania modificó por completo la visión de *Finlandia*.

"Ese entorno de seguridad, al que también pertenecía Rusia y sobre el que construimos una estabilidad, ya no existe", dijo Marin hace una semana en el congreso del Partido Socialdemócrata (SDP) que lidera.

Para muchos finlandeses, *la Rusia de Putin se ha convertido en un vecino agresivo e impredecible*, lo que ha provocado un cambio radical en la opinión pública respecto a la OTAN.

Por primera vez en la historia, *la mayor parte de los finlandeses (alrededor del 60 % según distintas encuestas) respalda el ingreso en la Alianza*, una mayoría que se extiende a los partidos políticos y a los diputados del Eduskunta (Parlamento), que tendrán la última palabra en esta cuestión.


----------



## arriondas (9 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Marsupio tomando al resto de la Humanidad por imbecil:



Cree que todos son como él...


----------



## ussser (9 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Alguien duda de que Soros es padre de Zerdensky? Las coincidencias físicas de la anatomía no existen



El parecido es razonable pero hay algo más que lo sustente?


----------



## Salamandra (9 Abr 2022)

Y que escuchan los chinos respecto a la resolución de la ONU:

pues los que leen este periódico ésto:









US-pushed resolution suspends Russia from human rights body, ‘splits UN with partial facts’ - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





la votación impulsada por EE. UU. en la Asamblea General de la ONU decidió suspender a Rusia del Consejo de Derechos Humanos de la ONU, *algunos estados miembros expresaron su oposición a la medida precipitada que obligó a los países a tomar partido antes de conocer la historia completa,* y los analistas dijeron que tal peligroso El precedente puede dividir a la ONU y socavar el orden internacional

*La votación sienta un precedente peligroso sobre el hecho de que una resolución sin una investigación sólida puede llevarse a la ONU, donde los estados miembros son luego secuestrados por la ideología política y obligados a elegir bandos *

Después de que la ONU publicara el recuento en su cuenta de Twitter, algunos cibernautas comentaron que abstenerse no es votar a favor de la resolución, e incluso bajo la gran presión de EE. UU. y Occidente, el número total de quienes votaron en contra y se abstuvieron aún era cercano. a los que votaron a favor. *Algunos cibernautas preguntaron por qué estos países no expulsaron a Estados Unidos del organismo de derechos humanos de la ONU cuando bombardeó a civiles en Irak, Siria y Afganistán.

Zhu advirtió que al usar la resolución, EE. UU. puede vender más armas a Ucrania*, haciendo que el conflicto dure más, *como desea EE. UU. para sus propios fines estratégicos*: este es su objetivo real y las vidas de personas inocentes nunca son preocupaciones de EE. UU. dijo Zhu.


----------



## crocodile (9 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> La pérdida de Montenegro por tan estrecho margen fue terrible.



Amañado por USA/OTAN.


----------



## rejon (9 Abr 2022)

Rusia pone al mando de la invasión a un general con experiencia en Siria. 

Cuando cambias al entrenador en mitad del partido es que el partido no va bien


----------



## mazuste (9 Abr 2022)

*"La guerra se desarrolla según "los ojos y los cerebros de la OTAN".*
_* Los ucronazis no son más que zombis controlados libremente. *_
*Y el ejército ucraniano es un organismo zombi controlado a distancia".*
Teniente General L.P. Reshetnikov


----------



## bigmaller (9 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Pues en Rusia hay 5 millones de ucranianos, que sigan haciendo el subnormal...



Esos cinco millones de ucranianos en rusia son tan rusos como uno nacido en Moscú.


JimJones dijo:


> Horny Report 267 - Horny Report - Podcast en iVoox
> 
> 
> Escucha y descarga los episodios de Horny Report gratis. Hopper Hunter, Sniper Colorista, Toro Gusanero, Salman DeCabras, Baño Compartidorrush, BatmanKele, Turismo Antichiita, Karachi Fisgon, Puerto P... Programa: Horny Report. Canal: Horny Report. Tiempo: 01:57:28 Subido 08/04 a las 21:41:59...
> ...



Son unos grandes. Yo creo que les dieron un toque.


----------



## mazuste (9 Abr 2022)

* "Occidente se considera 'todo el mundo' sólo porque todavía no ha recibido un golpe sensible en la nariz.*
_* Sucede que ahora Rusia le da este soplido: con el apoyo de la retaguardia de Asia, África y América Latina.
Y Occidente no puede hacer absolutamente nada con nosotros, ya que también está por detrás en número*_
* de cabezas nucleares."*
Oleg Makarenko


----------



## rejon (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## mazuste (9 Abr 2022)

* "Europa ha elegido su destino. Y ha elegido el destino de Rusia. Lo que están viendo ahora es la muerte de Europa. 
Incluso si no se llega a lo nuclear contra los centros industriales, Europa está condenada. En una situación en la que 
la industria europea se queda sin fuente de energía y materias primas rusas baratas -y China empezará a recibir estos 
mismos portadores de energía y materias primas con descuento-, no se puede hablar de ninguna competencia real
con China desde Europa. Como resultado, literalmente todo se derrumbará allí - después de la industria, la agricultura
se derrumbará, el bienestar y la seguridad social se derrumbará, el hambre, el bandolerismo y el caos comenzarán".*
Oleg Makarenko


----------



## alnitak (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## El-Mano (9 Abr 2022)

De "el lince", pongo dos extractos ya de paso:





__





El territorio del Lince


La impotencia de la ira Esa mierda que flota llamada UE, ese zombi viviente llamado UE lo ha vuelto a hacer: acaba de amenazar a Hungría con...




elterritoriodellince.blogspot.com





"Que la UE esperaba el triunfo de los suyos es evidente, que la derrota ha sido un jarro de agua fría, también. Y hacen lo único que saben hacer: amenazar y sancionar. Nada como los "valores democráticos" tan cacareados. Ya lo dice el refrán: díme de qué presumes y te diré de lo que careces. Ese es el inmenso montón de mierda de la UE.
Como es lógico, la respuesta de Hungría no se ha hecho esperar y *hoy ha dicho que está "lista para pagar en rublos el gas ruso"*. Un disparo en la línea de flotación de la UE en toda regla. ¡Chúpate esa, condesa!"





__





El territorio del Lince


El camino irreversible El 14 de marzo el Ministerio de Finanzas de Rusia dijo que iba a comenzar a pagar la deuda en yuanes. No ha sido así ...




elterritoriodellince.blogspot.com





Las palabras textuales del matón, en este caso el asesor adjunto de seguridad nacional de EEUU para asuntos económicos internacionales, un tipo de origen indio, son estas: _"Estoy aquí con un espíritu de amistad para explicar nuestro régimen de sanciones y la importancia de unirse a nosotros, expresando una resolución compartida y promoviendo el bien común. Y sí, hay consecuencias para aquellos países que intentan eludir o cumplir estas sanciones de forma activa. Esperamos mucho que todos los países, especialmente nuestros aliados y socios,* no creen mecanismos para apoyar el rublo y no intenten socavar el sistema financiero basado en el dólar*"_.


----------



## cryfar74 (9 Abr 2022)

Para aquel que llegue nuevo al foro, sin tener cuenta y entre a este hilo para informarse podrá comprobar que el ritmo de mensajes de los Pro-Usanos es muy, muy , muy superior al resto, tal es el nivel de propaganda que resulta sumamente difícil encontrar información veraz, teniendo que pasar paginas y paginas para encontrar algo interesante. Creo el interés de éstos es aburrir al lector que viene de paso para que no pueda leer distintas opiniones al relato oficial de las Tv. No hay duda lo conseguirán son bastante mas profesionales que el resto de foreros en intoxicar el hilo.

El registro y el uso posterior de "ignorar" es la clave, pero creo mucha gente visita el foro sin registrarse y ni voluntad tiene de cambiar esa postura.


----------



## Impresionante (9 Abr 2022)

91 testimonios de civiles en español subtitulado


----------



## Bartleby (9 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Marsupio tomando al resto de la Humanidad por imbecil:




Mejor haría dejar de seguir el itinerario marcado por el tour operador y trasladarse a Donbas a contarnos cosas.


----------



## Peineto (9 Abr 2022)

Después de ver el video solo cabe desear la desaparición de esa entelequia conocida como Ucrania y la de sus palmeros. Un ejermplo del respeto de los derechos humanos y los valores de la civilización cristiana occidental,

*(Video con duras imágenes) Atrocidades de las que nadie habla: Neonazis ucranianos ahorcan a una mujer embarazada por simpatizar con Rusia

(Video con duras imágenes) Atrocidades de las que nadie habla: Neonazis ucranianos ahorcan a una mujer embarazada por simpatizar con Rusia*


----------



## rejon (9 Abr 2022)

A este paso Ucrania va a tener uno de los mejores ejércitos de Europa Oriental.


----------



## Bartleby (9 Abr 2022)

Seguid si quieres el consejo, pero imitad al intrépido reportero en su buen hacer, no sea os pase lo que le pasó a su colega, el olvidado Pablo González, que siguió el mismo itinerario y aún está entre rejas


----------



## rejon (9 Abr 2022)

Para enmarcar....


----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Serbia no tiene mar y está rodeado de una situación imposible para importar y exportar cosas. No es que su presidente no quiera, es que no puede. Amenazado y con esa geografía y esos vecinos, "a la fuerza ahorcan"



Y me imagino que tendra deudas con el FMI.


----------



## Discordante (9 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Para enmarcar....



Y que no se nos olvide que han empezado a hacerlo justo la misma semana que Rusia les invade...

Los discursos oficialistas de ambos bandos son tan ridiculos que solo un infante podria tragarselos. Y resulta que se los traga el 9x%. Es triste vivir estos tiempos de involucion.


----------



## vettonio (9 Abr 2022)

¡Que asco!

Que no se olviden estas imágenes para cuando llegue el momento.


----------



## cryfar74 (9 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *"La guerra se desarrolla según "los ojos y los cerebros de la OTAN".*
> _* Los ucronazis no son más que zombis controlados libremente. *_
> *Y el ejército ucraniano es un organismo zombi controlado a distancia".*
> Teniente General L.P. Reshetnikov



Francamente a mi los Ucronazis me están sorprendiendo, la tenaz resistencia en Mariupol no tiene igual respecto a Siria, alli siempre se acabaron usando los autobuses verdes para postergar la lucha un día mas, pues las tropas evacuadas no tardaban en empuñar un arma en cuanto llegaban a a territorio rata. 

No entiendo porque no se actúa igual aquí, siendo los Ucronazis tropas con buen entrenamiento no seria mejor para Kiev conservar esas tropas el máximo tiempo posible? 

En fin, imagino Rusia no pondrá objeciones a esta actuación..."muerto el perro se acabo la rabia".


----------



## Kluster (9 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Para enmarcar....



Para enmarcar el retraso mental que os gastais los OTANistas.

Los Ucranianos llevan 8 años asesinándose a sí mismos. No necesitan a los rusos para eso.


----------



## rejon (9 Abr 2022)

La televisión estatal rusa tomó un video del set de una serie rusa filmada cerca de San Petersburgo el 20 de marzo y les dijo a los espectadores que muestra a los ucranianos preparando cadáveres falsos para la escena de un ataque "simulado" de las fuerzas rusas contra civiles ucranianos.


----------



## Salamandra (9 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los nazis ucranianos y su cabecilla Zopensky son deficientes mentales, nadie en su sano juicio puede creer que Rusia se empeñe en meter la pata dia tras dia a sabiendas favoreciéndoles a ellos, es sencillamente demencial.



El no se lo cree, utiliza sus conocimientos de comunicación y propaganda para que nos los creamos nosotros. Con éxito, una vez que han pasado diversas cositas:

- Detención de periodistas (varios) por "espionaje."
- Prohibición de medios rusos por "propaganda"
- Censura el tuiter y en buscadores.

¿Me dejo algo?. No sé la censura o amenazas, con nombres y apellidos, denunciada por cierto geoestratega. Si te la crees porque no se ha podido contrastar por otros medios de comunicación.

No equivocarse en ésto.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (9 Abr 2022)

La artillería ucraniana destroza literalmente a los rusos en el feudo seccesionista de Donestk.


----------



## rejon (9 Abr 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Para enmarcar el retraso mental que os gastais los OTANistas.
> 
> Los Ucranianos llevan 8 años asesinándose a sí mismos. No necesitan a los rusos para eso.



Para retraso total lo que os gastais los prutinianos....nos ha joio,os tenia que caer la cara de verguenza ante los crimenes que estan cometiendo los rusos en esta invasion cobarde y asesina.


----------



## Kluster (9 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> ¡Que asco!
> 
> Que no se olviden estas imágenes para cuando llegue el momento.



A Zelensky lo veo como los matones de la mafia a los que se les asigna cierta zona o barrio y todo el mundo corre a lamerle el cipote porque saben quien es el verdadero jefe.


----------



## Kluster (9 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Para retraso total lo que os gastais los prutinianos....nos ha joio,os tenia que caer la cara de verguenza ante los crimenes que estan cometiendo los rusos en esta invasion cobarde y asesina.



Como CM eres patético y como persona dudo que seas mucho mejor.


----------



## rejon (9 Abr 2022)

El auténtico ejército de panchosky villat


----------



## Bishop (9 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


>



A ver... las chicas son agradables de ver y la canción lo es de escuchar. Pero no pongamos 20 veces lo mismo una y otra vez, por favor. Más cuando eso no es actual. Es de hace 3 años:


Spoiler


----------



## MiguelLacano (9 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Para aquel que llegue nuevo al foro, sin tener cuenta y entre a este hilo para informarse podrá comprobar que el ritmo de mensajes de los Pro-Usanos es muy, muy , muy superior al resto, tal es el nivel de propaganda que resulta sumamente difícil encontrar información veraz, teniendo que pasar paginas y paginas para encontrar algo interesante. Creo el interés de éstos es aburrir al lector que viene de paso para que no pueda leer distintas opiniones al relato oficial de las Tv. No hay duda lo conseguirán son bastante mas profesionales que el resto de foreros en intoxicar el hilo.
> 
> El registro y el uso posterior de "ignorar" es la clave, pero creo mucha gente visita el foro sin registrarse y ni voluntad tiene de cambiar esa postura.



Es terrible. No es sólo este hilo, afecta a prácticamente todos los niveles y vías posibles de información. Las televisiones y radios están en genuina histeria desinformativa y una censura brutal se está extendiendo por las redes, donde ha quedado de manifiesto quienes controlan todo y manejan los hilos. Los islotes de cordura que sobreviven empiezan a ser conscientes del mundo en el que vivimos.

Llevamos dos años sufriendo una pandemia y he visto las manipulaciones burdas de los antivacunas. Tal vez algunos estaban manejados por el Kremlin, causaban enojo, pero su capacidad de hacer daño era bastante limitado. Ahora vemos el otro lado, la maquinaria USA/anglo a pleno pulmón. Y esto ya si mete miedo, mucho miedo. Porque contra esto es muy poco lo que se puede hacer.


----------



## rejon (9 Abr 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Como CM eres patético y como persona dudo que seas mucho mejor.



Patetico lo eres tú con tus mierdas de mensajes y como persona me lo callo para otra ocasión....


----------



## Justo Bueno (9 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Para aquel que llegue nuevo al foro, sin tener cuenta y entre a este hilo para informarse podrá comprobar que el ritmo de mensajes de los Pro-Usanos es muy, muy , muy superior al resto, tal es el nivel de propaganda que resulta sumamente difícil encontrar información veraz, teniendo que pasar paginas y paginas para encontrar algo interesante. Creo el interés de éstos es aburrir al lector que viene de paso para que no pueda leer distintas opiniones al relato oficial de las Tv. No hay duda lo conseguirán son bastante mas profesionales que el resto de foreros en intoxicar el hilo.
> 
> El registro y el uso posterior de "ignorar" es la clave, pero creo mucha gente visita el foro sin registrarse y ni voluntad tiene de cambiar esa postura.



Totalmente, dan ascopena. El uso del ignore es esencial, y aún así cuesta separar el grano de la paja. Ejemplo, el video de esos chavales cantando en Berlin la canción rusa de marras. Que ya hace días un forero demostró que era antiguo... pues lo he visto como 10 veces posteado, y eso que mi lista de ignorados es amplia... Por favor señores, controlen esa incontinencia posteadora, y usen los thanks con cabeza. Yo hago barridos página por página y solo me detengo en los mensajes con más thanks... en fin, por aportar algo aquí, una lista de foreros que es esencial IGNORAR:

@rejon @JAGGER @Disturbed @Javier Castañeda Belmonte @Desadaptado Dimensional @*_* Рокоссовский @Proletario Blanco @Fígaro @Tucho Cacolas @SkullandPhones @Sitezumbanlosoidos @Simo Hayha @Scardanelli @Profesor Bacterio @Pinovski @vladimirovich @Michael_Knight @Medaigualtodo @keylargof @Happy Mask Salesman @Evangelion @txusky_g @El Ariki Mau @EGO @Decimus @Cygnus Saint @podemita medio @Patatas bravas @ppacogonzalezz

Hay más, trolls o CM evidentes, también pomperos y cuentas antiguas "resucitadas"... pero vamos si os limpiais a estos de aquí arriba, el hilo se hace más legible.

taluec

PD: Ostras querido @MiguelLacano , no sabía que era usted follavacunas..... en fin nadie es perfecto, le recuerdo con respeto del hilo de Siria, si con el biruh de la tele se la han colado..... lo lamento. Un saludo!


----------



## niraj (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (9 Abr 2022)

Gaviotón tiene turno de mediodía un sábado....todo por la pasta


----------



## rejon (9 Abr 2022)

Joder. Aún dirá el chinito y su troupe que es un montaje:


----------



## Remequilox (9 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los ucranianos estan bien dotados de telefonos-satelite encriptados, donde no hay electricidad, señal de telefonia ni internet, estan comunicados, de momento solo mueven batallones, pero con la ayuda otanica, eso puede cambiar y creo que veremos ofensivas ucranianas de varios regimientos o incluso divisiones completas, pero para eso necesitan misiles tierra-aire y cazas...
> 
> PD- Tambien tienen muchos equipos de vision nocturna y visores, para que los francotiradores trabajen por la noche.



No es una cuestión de medios tecnológicos. Los tienen, y de hecho, tampoco hacen falta tantos. Con que el comandante y los tenientes tengan esos aparatos, las compañías pueden operar sobradamente.
Es una cuestión de unidades operativas.
¿Quién hace de frente de ofensiva?
¿Quién hace de refuerzo en la retaguardia, y cuando debe actuar?
¿Quién protege los flancos?
¿Operación de envolvimiento o de rotura de líneas?
¿Quién es mi reserva estratégica?
¿Los heridos, los refuerzos, los pertrechos, de donde vienen a donde van?
¿Tengo cobertura aérea, o solo dispongo de mis propios drones supertech?

Por ejemplo, TODA la cabeza de puente de Jerson descansa solo en 2 puentes. Solo 2. El de Jerson este, y el de Nova Kajovka.
Tomados y cortados esos dos puentes, Jerson y la cabeza de puente cis-Dniester están acabados.

Pues bien, resulta que el contingente de Krivoi Rog se dedica a hacer el _paperina _en la zona de Novovorontsova, "protegiendo" su culo (flanco sur) y el de Nikopol, donde ni hay rusos ni puentes.
Y el contingente de Nikolayev (sin posibilidad de usar sus medios de transporte mecánico de forma masiva, pues ellos mismos se hundieron el puente grande), concentran sus acciones (desplazamiento a pie), en la zona Jerson oeste, donde no hay puente.
Y por supuesto, el contingente de Odesa, ni está (operativo en la zona) ni se le espera.

Una contraofensiva de 10.000 efectivos podría recuperar incluso fácil (pero sangriento) los dos puentes. En la zona deben tener al menos unos 20.000 efectivos.

Pero llevan más de un mes, y ni pa chus. Haciendo conatos de contragolpes, ora aquí, ora allá.

Al inicio del conflicto Ucrania disgregó todas sus unidades operativas, creando multitud de miniejércitos autónomos autosuficientes. Buena táctica defensiva inicial. Pero claro, luego eso no sirve para contraatacar. Tienes unidades ucranianas desplegadas y fuertemente armadas y equipadas por todas partes, pero salvo esperar y defender, eso es sumamente inoperante.


----------



## Salamandra (9 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Francamente a mi los Ucronazis me están sorprendiendo, la tenaz resistencia en Mariupol no tiene igual respecto a Siria, alli siempre se acabaron usando los autobuses verdes para postergar la lucha un día mas, pues las tropas evacuadas no tardaban en empuñar un arma en cuanto llegaban a a territorio rata.
> 
> No entiendo porque no se actúa igual aquí, siendo los Ucronazis tropas con buen entrenamiento no seria mejor para Kiev conservar esas tropas el máximo tiempo posible?
> 
> En fin, imagino Rusia no pondrá objeciones a esta actuación..."muerto el perro se acabo la rabia".



Hombre a estas alturas, los que seguimos el foro, ya sabemos que puede esconder esa actitud y no es sólo problema de los uckros sino de algunos otros países.

Lo extrañísimo, aunque no sé hasta que punto, es por qué no se rinden los de la fábrica pero claro con esas declaraciones rusas al inicio hoy censuradas en EU podemos intuir, que por muy occidentales que sean no están consideradas fuerzas armadas, que hay algunas cositas que no les van perdonar y que los helicópteros siguen llegando y con ellos una esperanza a huir "de la sartén al fuego" que es lo que les espera en manos rusas.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## quinciri (9 Abr 2022)

Yo de desfiles pasaría. Lo importante que es que no quede ninguno de los principales responsables sin ajusticiar.


----------



## pgas (9 Abr 2022)

Spoiler: Menguel Lacayo






Justo Bueno dijo:


> PD: Ostras querido @MiguelLacano , no sabía que era usted follavacunas..... en fin nadie es perfecto, le recuerdo con respeto del hilo de Siria, si con el biruh de la tele se la han colado..... lo lamento. Un saludo!



follavacunas y agente del sindicato sanitario, uno de los más corruptos






_Esto es de Ramzan, cuyo canal está siendo perseguido por los guardianes de la "libertad de expresión" (LOL) en YouTube.

Da una excelente impresión de lo que es Azov Steel (Azovstal') y de lo compleja que es esta enorme ciudad dentro de la ciudad. Este es precisamente el lugar en el que se descubrirán muchos crímenes de guerra y crímenes contra la humanidad y este es precisamente el lugar desde el que alguien "grande" (no en Kiev, más alto) intenta transportar por aire a "alguien", "hablando en lenguas europeas", no rusas ni ucranianas._

by Martyanov


----------



## rejon (9 Abr 2022)

A ver, mercenarios putinianos, ser sinceros por una vez, con vuestro apoyo a los crímenes auspiciados por Putin, tenéis las manos manchadas de sangre, no tanto como él, pero las tenéis.

Y por mucho que tratéis de hacer aparentar que putinito es el tipo guay y molón de la película, no deja de ser, sino un tirano con las manos muy ensangrentadas, antes incluso de Ucrania.

Y lo que se merecería (pero lamentablemente no obtendrá, es morir ahorcado después de ser juzgado por una corte penal internacional.


----------



## Kluster (9 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Patetico lo eres tú con tus mierdas de mensajes y como persona me lo callo para otra ocasión....



No habrá otra ocasión.

Al ignore vas.


----------



## crocodile (9 Abr 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> A Zelensky lo veo como los matones de la mafia a los que se les asigna cierta zona o barrio y todo el mundo corre a lamerle el cipote porque saben quien es el verdadero jefe.



Asco y vómito de ver a esos 2 perros falderos de USA ir a adorar al nazi ukro


----------



## Impresionante (9 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>



Bien hecho somos globalización


----------



## EGO (9 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> La artillería ucraniana destroza literalmente a los rusos en el feudo seccesionista de Donestk.



Brootal.Parecen imagenes de Verdun.

Con la precision que tiene la municion de artilleria moderna hoy en dia toca cavar profundo y muy estrecho.


----------



## Aurkitu (9 Abr 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Para enmarcar el retraso mental que os gastais los OTANistas.
> 
> Los Ucranianos llevan 8 años asesinándose a sí mismos. No necesitan a los rusos para eso.



Por cierto creo que las chicas de las últimas imágenes creo que son de etnia gitana.









8 de marzo, Día Internacional de la Mujer - El Instituto de Cultura Gitana es una fundación del sector público estatal promovida por el Ministerio de Educación, Cultura y Deporte cuyos objetivos son el desarrollo y la promoción de la historia, la cultura y la lengua gitanas, y la difusión de su conocimiento y reconocimiento a través de estudios, investigaciones y publicaciones.


El Instituto de Cultura Gitana es una fundación pública del Ministerio de Cultura y Deporte cuyos objetivos son el desarrollo y la promoción de la historia, la cultura y la lengua gitanas, a través de un abanico heterogéneo de proyectos culturales. Pretendemos con ello conseguir el...




institutoculturagitana.es





A ver si se hacen eco en alguna parte, desde alguna asociación feminista...ejem.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (9 Abr 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> cae un misil y el carrito de la compra sigue en pie....



Tener en cuenta que la carga de la ojiva del misil Tochka eran submuniciones, no era alto explosivo (HE).

Es raro, pero a veces esas cosas pasan.

Misil SS-21Scarab (Tochka) con su carga de submuniciones 9N24 antipersonal.













Metralla producida tras la explosión de las submuniciones en uno de los numerosos ataques Ucranianos en Donetsk donde se ha atacado a la población cívil.


----------



## Alvin Red (9 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


>



Ya puse hace tiempo que este es el grupo de folk ruso Beloe Zlato y que la grabación fue hecho en el 2019, he visto que luego varios foreros han vuelto a postearlo, pues sintiéndolo mucho es un fake aunque no con victimas como los ucranianos.

*Russian Folk Music That Will Make You Thrill Катюша в Берлине!*
546.496 visualizaciones
*6 mar 2019*


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (9 Abr 2022)

Infantería ucraniana abatida en el Donbass. Parece el paisaje de trincheras de la Primera Guerra Mundial



Spoiler












t.me/RVvoenkor/7289


----------



## Peineto (9 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> ¡Que asco!
> 
> Que no se olviden estas imágenes para cuando llegue el momento.



La pocilga europea al desnudo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (9 Abr 2022)

❗ Situación en Mariupol a las 15.00 horas del 9 de abril de 2022

▪Control territorial ajustado en los distritos Central y Kalmius de la ciudad.

Azovmash es un caldero que todavía está en proceso de limpieza. Los enfrentamientos locales no alcanzan la intensidad de las batallas por Azovstal. La montaña de basura ("Azovmash B") fue abandonada por el enemigo, en el área del segundo puente detrás del vertedero las unidades que avanzaban desde el norte, oeste y este unidas.

▪El caldero de Primorsky en la parte derecha de la ciudad continúa siendo exprimido. Las batallas por el microdistrito 7 han terminado. El puerto se está limpiando. La defensa del enemigo se basa en edificios administrativos al oeste de la caldera y edificios de gran altura a lo largo de la calle Lunin.

▪Continúan los combates en la margen izquierda de la ciudad. El helicóptero del Regimiento Nacional de Azov capturó el puente volado desde la orilla derecha hasta Azovstal. La comunicación entre las calderas se mantuvo solo a nado.

#mapa #Mariupol #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## quinciri (9 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los nazis ucranianos y su cabecilla Zopensky son deficientes mentales, nadie en su sano juicio puede creer que Rusia se empeñe en meter la pata dia tras dia a sabiendas favoreciéndoles a ellos, es sencillamente demencial.



Zopensky y compañia simplemente cumplen ordenes del amo. Lo cual no implica necesariamente su deficiencia mental. Como mucho ponen en evidencia la maldad. 

Y lo que es demencial es la inmensa borregada tragacionista que se siga tragando tanta y tan indigerible mierda.


----------



## cryfar74 (9 Abr 2022)

Copiar y pegar...


*15:12, hora de Moscú,*
V.Zelensky le dijo a la publicación alemana BILD que uno de los "socios occidentales" del presidente ucraniano exigió pruebas sobre los incidentes en Bucha:




> _No fue con Scholz. Pero hubo un incidente muy desafortunado. Uno de los políticos de la Unión Europea dijo: “Muéstranos evidencias de que esto realmente sucedió, que esto no fue una puesta en escena. ¡Muéstranos esa evidencia!" no puedo decir quien fue..._









*15:06 hora de Moscú*
La situación en Mariupol a las 15:00 del 9 de abril de 2022




> ▪Control territorial ajustado en los distritos Central y Kalmius de la ciudad.
> Los sitios de Azovmash son un caldero que todavía está en proceso de limpieza. Los enfrentamientos locales no alcanzan la intensidad de las batallas por Azovstal. La montaña de escoria ("Azovmash B") fue abandonada por el enemigo, en el área del segundo puente detrás del vertedero, las unidades que avanzaban desde el norte, oeste y este unidas.
> ▪El caldero de Primorsky en la parte derecha de la ciudad continúa siendo exprimido. Las batallas por el microdistrito 7 han terminado. El puerto se está limpiando. La defensa del enemigo se basa en edificios administrativos al oeste de la caldera y edificios de gran altura a lo largo de la calle Lunin.
> ▪Continúan los combates en la margen izquierda de la ciudad. El helicóptero del Regimiento Nacional de Azov capturó el puente volado desde la orilla derecha hasta Azovstal. La comunicación entre las calderas se mantuvo solo a nado.






*14:55 hora de Moscú*
Los marineros fueron liberados del buque de transporte ruso, que había estado parado en el puerto de Mariupol desde el comienzo del NWO.





*10:29 GMT*
La ministra de Defensa alemana, Christina Lambrecht, anunció que




> _Alemania ha llegado al límite de suministro de armas a Ucrania. La ministra explicó que son imposibles más entregas de sus existencias. La artillería alemana debe permanecer en condiciones de garantizar la defensa del país y de los aliados si es necesario. Los suministros continuos a Ucrania debilitarán a la propia Alemania. _



Sin embargo, sería un error tomar las palabras del ministro como una negativa a continuar con las entregas. Según ella, ahora se habla de la organización de las entregas directamente desde las fábricas .





*13:19 GMT*
Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania continúan fortaleciendo las líneas defensivas en el cruce de las regiones de Mykolaiv y Dnipropetrovsk, preparándose para la ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF. La confirmación parcial de este hecho es la participación de la brigada mecanizada separada 60, que desde el 1 de abril está "registrada" para la liberación de pueblos en la "zona gris" alrededor de Novovorontsovka.


La brigada 60 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se está reforzando y coordinando en la región de Dnepropetrovsk, y sus filas incluyen personas que cayeron bajo la tercera ola de movilización y unidades más o menos activas de defensa territorial y mercenarios extranjeros.





*12:20, hora de Moscú,*
Voenkor Pegov informa que después de la entrada de ayer de nuestro ejército en el territorio del puerto marítimo de Mariupol, ya han logrado limpiar alrededor del 70% del puerto.





*12:10 GMT*
Se informa que




> _Fragmentos de un *video aparecieron en los medios de comunicación, en los que el ejército ucraniano deposita cadáveres en Bucha* . Según la idea del director, todos los cadáveres deberían estar en el marco. No importa que los cadáveres yacen en el camino en la dirección del movimiento del equipo militar, pero según la leyenda ucraniana, estaban allí incluso antes de la retirada de las tropas rusas. Ni un solo cadáver fue aplastado por las orugas, fueron cuidadosamente rodeados por los tanques rusos más maniobrables del mundo.
> ¿Por qué fue necesario filmar el proceso de preparación del “set”? vamos a responder Los centros de información ucranianos forman parte de las fuerzas especiales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y todos sus empleados son personal militar que registra su trabajo para los informes. Además, sus comandantes, que coordinan el resultado, como todos los grandes jefes, a menudo son demasiado perezosos para ir a los lugares de filmación y aprobar el trabajo de forma remota, las tecnologías modernas le permiten enviar videos a cualquier parte. Entonces tenían tanta prisa por enviar el material a los medios que enviaron todos los archivos fuente. Y en las redacciones de los medios, realmente sabrán lo que está pasando ahí en el marco. Instalado y liberado.
> Vídeo - enlace ( 18+)._






*11:54 hora de Moscú






*





*11:31 hora de Moscú*



*Reunión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa Igor Konashenkov a partir de las 9.00 horas del 9 de abril de 2022*
▪Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa continúan realizando una operación militar especial en Ucrania.

▪Durante la noche, misiles lanzados desde el aire de alta precisión destruyeron un gran depósito de municiones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas cerca del pueblo de NOVOMOSKOVSK, región de Dnepropetrovsk.
▪En la región de Poltava, en el aeródromo militar MIRGOROD, un caza MiG-29 y un helicóptero Mi-8 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania, así como un almacén con armas de aviación, fueron destruidos durante el reconocimiento aéreo.

▪Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron cuatro vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos en el aire en las áreas de los asentamientos BELOGORKA, KRASNHOROVKA y KRUTAYA BALKA.

▪La aviación operacional-táctica de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas y las fuerzas de misiles atacaron 85 instalaciones militares de Ucrania.
Entre ellos:
▪2 puestos de mando, 
▪3 instalaciones de múltiples sistemas de lanzamiento de cohetes,
▪4 cañones de artillería autopropulsados,
▪1 depósito de municiones de campo con punto de suministro de municiones,
▪2 depósitos logísticos,
▪4 bastiones y áreas de concentración de equipo militar ucraniano.
▪En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, se han destruido:
▪127 aeronaves, 
▪98 helicópteros,
▪425 vehículos aéreos no tripulados,
▪2031 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate,
▪228 lanzacohetes múltiples,
▪880 piezas de artillería de campaña y morteros,
▪1932 unidades de vehículos militares especiales.
▪Según datos confirmados, el régimen nacionalista de Kyiv está preparando otra provocación para acusar a Rusia de supuestas masacres de civiles en IRPEN, región de Kiev.
Llamo su atención sobre el hecho de que unidades de las fuerzas armadas rusas abandonaron este asentamiento hace más de una semana.
Los empleados de la SBU planean llevar de la morgue del hospital de la ciudad en la calle Polevaya al sótano de uno de los edificios en las afueras del este de IRPENI los cuerpos de los residentes locales que murieron por los bombardeos de la artillería ucraniana.
Luego, en el área forestal de Pushcha-Voditsky, la SBU organizará una acción escenificada con disparos y “destrucción” del presunto “grupo de inteligencia ruso” que llegó a IRPEN “para matar a los testigos de los crímenes de guerra rusos”.
Al mismo tiempo, los cuerpos de los militares rusos capturados, asesinados previamente por nacionalistas bajo tortura, serán presentados en el bosque como “prueba indiscutible”.
Esta acción escénica cínica se organizó para la posterior distribución de materiales de video a través de los medios occidentales.




*10:54 GMT *
_El Servicio de Seguridad de Japón eliminó a Azov de la lista de "Terrorismo Internacional 2021", donde aparecía como un grupo neonazi. El sitio ahora ha publicado una disculpa._


Legalización del nazismo, extremismo, crímenes de guerra en marcha. Los notorios "derechos y libertades" son solo herramientas y eslóganes de propaganda. Los verdaderos valores de Occidente (y su rama japonesa en Oriente) son el fascismo.





*10:35 MSK*



*Declaración del representante oficial del NM DPR sobre la situación a las 10:30 04/09/2022*
♦Durante el último día, el enemigo disparó más de DOScientos proyectiles y minas desde sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple BM-21 Grad de 122 mm, artillería de cañón de 122 mm y morteros de 120 mm.
⚠Las áreas de NUEVE asentamientos de la República fueron bombardeadas. Como resultado de la agresión ucraniana, TREINTA y DOS civiles, incluido UN niño, resultaron heridos. NUEVE edificios residenciales y OCHO instalaciones de infraestructura civil sufrieron daños.
❗Se entregaron materiales sobre el hecho de herir a civiles y daños a la infraestructura a representantes de organizaciones internacionales de derechos humanos, así como a la Fiscalía General de la RPD para su inclusión en casos penales iniciados contra el comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
Los militares de la República Popular de Donetsk, junto con las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, continúan liberando los asentamientos de nuestra República de los invasores ucranianos.
Durante el último día, nuestros militares destruyeron OCHENTA Y TRES nacionalistas ucranianos, TRES puestos de tiro de obuses de artillería D-30 de 122 mm, UN sistema de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple BM-21 Grad de 122 mm, UN tanque y DOS vehículos blindados. Fueron capturados DOS vehículos de combate de infantería, UN cañón autopropulsado 2S1 "Acacia" de 122 mm y UN vehículo de carga.
DIECISÉIS militares de las brigadas 54 y 25 depusieron voluntariamente las armas y se pasaron al lado de la República Popular de Donetsk.
❗Hago un llamado al personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los insto a seguir el ejemplo de sus camaradas y evitar el derramamiento de sangre. Al deponer voluntariamente las armas, salvas tu vida.




*10:03 UTC*



*Declaración del representante oficial de la NM de la LPR, Capitán Filiponenko I.M. según la situación a 09/04/2022*
♦Durante los enfrentamientos con unidades del departamento de defensa, en el último día, el enemigo sufrió pérdidas en mano de obra y equipo militar, a saber:
➖20 personal;
➖3 vehículos blindados de transporte de personal;
➖4 vehículos.
❗El enemigo continúa aterrorizando a la población civil de la República, bombardeando las instalaciones de infraestructura civil de los asentamientos de primera línea de la LPR, que no representan un peligro para el enemigo y no son instalaciones militares.
◾Durante el último día, las formaciones armadas de Ucrania dispararon VEINTICINCO proyectiles con cañones de artillería de 122 mm y morteros de 120 mm contra los asentamientos de DONETSK, KALYNOVO y PERVOMAISK.
‼Desde el comienzo del día actual, el enemigo continuó bombardeando el asentamiento. Donetsk con el uso de cañones de artillería de 152 mm.
Como consecuencia del bombardeo:
➖en n.p. Kalinovo dañó 3 casas;
➖en n.p. Pervomaisk dañó 4 casas.
▶Con el fin de suprimir la actividad de fuego contra civiles de la República, las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania desde donde se disparó el fuego fueron detectadas y destruidas rápidamente por armas de fuego en servicio.
▫Continúa la marcha de liberación de la Milicia Popular. Las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el puesto de control 29 ahora están bajo el control total del departamento de defensa. Las posiciones fueron reequipadas para futuras operaciones ofensivas de la LPR.
Asimismo, las fuerzas del NM de la LPR, junto a organizaciones de voluntarios, continúan entregando ayuda humanitaria a los pobladores de los territorios liberados.




*09:53 hora de Moscú*
Como resultado del bombardeo de las formaciones armadas de Ucrania en el distrito de Petrovsky de Donetsk, en la calle. Krylenko, una mujer está herida. Otra mujer resultó herida en el sector de la escuela N° 113, ubicada sobre la calle. Brinko. 





*08:51 UTC*


Yasinovataya (DPR) está nuevamente bajo el fuego de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Desde las 6 de la mañana atacan la ciudad con artillería de 122 mm





*02:38 UTC*



*⚡ Declaración del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia en relación con el bombardeo de Kramatorsk por parte de Ucrania.*
El 8 de abril, formaciones armadas ucranianas cometieron otro crimen de guerra: lanzaron un misil táctico Tochka-U en una estación de tren.
Se reportan decenas de muertos y más de un centenar de heridos.
Expresamos nuestro más sentido pésame a las familias y amigos de las víctimas.
El objeto del bombardeo no fue elegido por casualidad: el régimen de Kiev se esfuerza por lograr el máximo número de bajas entre los civiles.
Su asesinato en el Donbass durante los últimos ocho años se ha convertido en una práctica común para los grupos armados ucranianos. En la destrucción a sangre fría de la población civil, Kiev está tratando de trasladar la responsabilidad al lado ruso para desacreditar la operación militar especial para proteger a la RPD y la LPR.
* * *
❗ Hacemos un llamado a la comunidad internacional para que evalúe objetivamente los crímenes de las formaciones ucranianas, deje de suministrarles armas y aliente a Kiev a abandonar métodos de guerra inaceptables.

Además, recuerda que el 8 de abril es un día favorable para Kiev en términos de guerra de información . Fue el 8 de abril cuando _Zelensky se reunió con  la presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, y el representante de Asuntos Exteriores de la UE, Josep Borrell ._





*02:29 UTC*
El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia informa:










*12:02 AM PT*
El portavoz del Departamento de Defensa de EE. UU., John Kirby, dijo:




> _“ *Queremos ver al Sr. Vladimir Putin y al ejército ruso... perder esta batalla en suelo ucraniano *. Estamos hablando del territorio de Ucrania, su soberanía, la vida de sus ciudadanos, que están siendo destruidos. Obviamente, queremos que esto termine y que Ucrania restablezca su integridad”._



Permítanme recordarles que el 8 de abril, el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia anunció que el bloque de la OTAN estaba librando una guerra contra Rusia a través de su "representante" Ucrania. Y aquí no son las declaraciones las que son importantes (los pensamientos son simples y comprensibles para todos durante mucho tiempo), sino lo que se lleva abiertamente a un alto nivel oficial.





*00:42 UTC*


_El Pentágono estima que más de 40 grupos tácticos de batallones rusos están ubicados en o cerca de la región de Donbass. El miércoles 6 de abril se llamó a la cifra "más de 30". En los últimos días han llegado unos 10.000 soldados más, _- Corr. ABC Noticias.


Se acerca la batalla principal por el Donbass.


----------



## Kluster (9 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Tener en cuenta que la carga de la ojiva del misil Tochka eran submuniciones, no era alto explosivo (HE).
> 
> Es raro, pero a veces esas cosas pasan.



Es una cosa rara entre las miles de cosas raras que pasan en Ucrania.


----------



## kasperle1966 (9 Abr 2022)

*Sobre las negociaciones y la duración de la operación *







*Sobre las negociaciones y la duración de la operación *
Con respecto a las negociaciones sobre Ucrania, como probablemente muchos ya habrán notado, su contenido externo es cada vez menos diferente del contenido de las "negociaciones en el formato de Minsk", donde tuvo lugar la misma profanación de declaraciones, obligaciones, compromisos y promesas. . Al mismo tiempo, se llevan a cabo en el contexto de las promesas de EE. UU. y la OTAN de apoyar una guerra a largo plazo en el territorio de Ucrania y garantizar el suministro a largo plazo de armas para las operaciones de combate.

De hecho, las negociaciones de los Estados Unidos y sus títeres ucranianos son solo una cortina de humo ordinaria que se utiliza para tratar de restaurar las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania después de las pérdidas sufridas con el objetivo de intentos posteriores de cambiar a operaciones ofensivas locales en algún momento del verano, cuando el reabastecimiento recibido por movilización y rearmado con suministros de la OTAN, estará lo suficientemente listo para fortalecer 1-2 direcciones y crear la superioridad necesaria sobre las Fuerzas Armadas de RF allí si permanecen para operar allí en la agrupación actual sin aumentar su número a expensas de voluntarios, extranjeros, PMC, movilización adicional en DPR y LPR y movilización parcial en RF, junto con la transferencia de fuerzas adicionales.

Cualquier concesión, incluso declarativa, por parte de Rusia se interpretará inequívocamente como un signo de debilidad y se utilizará en la propaganda interna para elevar la moral y apoyar el curso para continuar la guerra a cualquier costo. Nadie apreciará la mano tendida y las exhortaciones allí, se interpretará y ya se está interpretando como una razón para seguir adhiriéndose a la estrategia elegida de institucionalizar la guerra y profanar el proceso de negociación en la línea de Minsk-2. Y la probabilidad es bastante alta de que incluso la derrota completa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el Donbass no conduzca a una revisión completa de esta estrategia. Por el contrario, la eliminación de las principales brigadas del ejército de campaña solo impulsará la reestructuración de las fuerzas militares restantes a estructuras adecuadas para librar una guerra terrorista basada en las grandes ciudades restantes. Y la OTAN proporcionará combustible para esta estructura al menos durante los próximos meses.

En consecuencia, la Federación Rusa debe estar lista no solo para derrotar a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el Donbas, sino también para continuar las hostilidades después de la finalización de las operaciones en el Este de Ucrania. Eso requerirá medidas de movilización adicionales en varios aspectos de las actividades de la máquina estatal. Como señaló hoy el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Rusia se encuentra en un estado de guerra de poder con los Estados Unidos y la OTAN en el territorio de Ucrania. Y está bastante claro que la derrota de parte de las fuerzas ucranianas es solo el debilitamiento de una de las herramientas en manos de nuestro principal enemigo, que tiene la intención de continuar la guerra. En consecuencia, uno debe estar preparado para esta larga confrontación.

https://t.me/boris_rozhin/41007 - zinc

*О переговорах и длительности операции*


----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2022)

pgas dijo:


> esta mañana leyendo un artículo critico con Putin por su cercanía con los judíos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se comento mucho en 2014. O 2015.
No es casualidad que los oligarcas judíos financien a los batallones de la muerte nazis.


----------



## cryfar74 (9 Abr 2022)

Yo creo es un poco optimista esta predicción, la perdida sera mayor si falta combustible para la siembra.


*La mitad de la cosecha de Ucrania podría ser destruida por la acción militar*


Los rendimientos de algunos de los cultivos más importantes de Ucrania podrían reducirse a la mitad este año, poniendo en peligro su posición como un importante exportador y exacerbando los ya escasos suministros mundiales.


La invasión rusa llega en un momento crítico para los cultivos. Los agricultores ucranianos acaban de comenzar a sembrar maíz y girasol, que se ven frenados por las minas y la falta de combustible y fertilizantes. Para el trigo sembrado unos meses antes de la operación militar especial, parte del territorio está ocupado por tropas.


Con los puertos cerrados en gran medida, los agricultores también están considerando cambiar a cultivos más adecuados para el consumo local que para la exportación. Incluso en esta etapa temprana de la temporada de crecimiento, la situación parece sombría, ya que los analistas predicen una caída del 30-55% en la producción, según el cultivo. Esto aumenta el riesgo de escasez de alimentos básicos y podría aumentar aún más los precios mundiales de los alimentos, que ya han alcanzado niveles récord.


Ucrania es un proveedor clave de maíz, aceite de girasol y trigo, pero los flujos han disminuido drásticamente desde el comienzo de la guerra. Aunque ha impulsado las ventas por ferrocarril a través de su frontera occidental, los volúmenes son solo una fracción del comercio marítimo normal.


El gobierno ha instado a los productores a cambiar a granos consumidos localmente o semillas oleaginosas de menor rendimiento, que crean menos carga de envío en la cosecha.


Los agricultores ya están comenzando a alejarse de los cultivos orientados a la exportación. Continental Farmers Group está agregando trigo sarraceno local a su lista de cultivos. También está aumentando su siembra de papa y enviando 60 toneladas diarias como ayuda humanitaria, dijo en marzo.


Sin embargo, la situación ha mejorado ligeramente recientemente en algunas áreas. Las tropas rusas abandonaron las aldeas en esa parte de los distritos que forman parte del IMC. La directora ejecutiva Lissica espera volver en una semana o dos para finalizar las plantaciones, aunque las minas siguen siendo peligrosas y el tiempo se acaba. La siembra de primavera en Ucrania generalmente termina en mayo y el trigo se cosecha a partir de julio.



La interrupción envió los precios mundiales de los cultivos a niveles récord el mes pasado y generó preocupaciones sobre la seguridad alimentaria en el Medio Oriente y África, hogar de algunos de los mayores clientes de Ucrania. También limita los ingresos de los agricultores locales, que ahora tienen el dolor de cabeza adicional de quedarse sin existencias en el momento de la cosecha, cuando los nuevos cultivos compiten con el grano caducado.


Según el director de UkrAgroConsult, Sergiy Feofilov, cultivar maíz es relativamente caro frente a una de las mayores incertidumbres de producción. El investigador pronostica una cosecha de 19 millones de toneladas con un escenario de cosecha promedio, que es menos de la mitad del nivel del año pasado.


*OTRAS EVALUACIONES DE PRODUCCIÓN EN UCRANIA*


El trigo podría llegar a 16,7 millones de toneladas, aproximadamente la mitad del año pasado, dijo Barva.


Según Maxigrain, la cosecha de girasol podría caer un 30-40% por debajo de lo normal.


La producción total de granos y oleaginosas se reducirá 2 veces, a 53,3 millones de toneladas, según APK-Inform. El titular de la gran agroindustria Kernel Holding SA espera un máximo de 60 millones de toneladas.


“Si no tienes combustible, no podrás sembrar grandes extensiones”, dice Elena Neroba, analista de Maxigrain. “Algunos agricultores todavía no tienen acceso a semillas y fertilizantes. Incluso si ya los han pagado, la cadena de suministro no está funcionando como debería”.


Independientemente de cómo se vio afectada la producción por la guerra, o, como sucede todos los años, el clima, no está claro qué parte de la cosecha se entregará a los mercados mundiales de la última cosecha o de la siguiente.


Si bien el tráfico ferroviario aumenta, los vagones se atascan en la frontera y no hay suficiente espacio de almacenamiento, dijo Neroba. Con una capacidad máxima de 1 millón de toneladas por mes, puede llevar dos años cerrar la brecha, calculó el Club de Agronegocios de Ucrania.


No es sorprendente que las existencias ucranianas estén creciendo y que la calidad de algunos cultivos, como el girasol, podría deteriorarse si se almacenan durante demasiado tiempo, dice Andriy Novoselov, analista jefe de Barva. Incluso cuando se vuelvan a abrir los puertos, llevará tiempo retirar las minas y los barcos dañados.


Fuentes utilizadas:
La mitad de las cosechas en el gigante agrícola Ucrania podría ser aniquilada por la guerra


----------



## brus (9 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A ver, mercenarios putinianos, ser sinceros por una vez, con vuestro apoyo a los crímenes auspiciados por Putin, tenéis las manos manchadas de sangre, no tanto como él, pero las tenéis.
> 
> Y por mucho que tratéis de hacer aparentar que putinito es el tipo guay y molón de la película, no deja de ser, sino un tirano con las manos muy ensangrentadas, antes incluso de Ucrania.
> 
> Y lo que se merecería (pero lamentablemente no obtendrá, es morir ahorcado después de ser juzgado por una corte penal internacional.




¿quieres ver fotos de niños muertos que hemos matado los de la OTAN durante décadas? Solo para que sepas una fracción de lo que tienes tu las manos manchadas de sangre.


----------



## Salamandra (9 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> * "Occidente se considera 'todo el mundo' sólo porque todavía no ha recibido un golpe sensible en la nariz.*
> _* Sucede que ahora Rusia le da este soplido: con el apoyo de la retaguardia de Asia, África y América Latina.
> Y Occidente no puede hacer absolutamente nada con nosotros, ya que también está por detrás en número*_
> * de cabezas nucleares."*
> Oleg Makarenko



Y lo más "problemático" es que si occidente no pega en las canillas a unos cuantos, se queda casi sólo en la votación.

Unos cuantos líderes toman nota y se preparan para protegerse como pueden y de paso esperan ansiosos a ver como diversifican la cartera. La única forma, comprar bienes raices o tangibles desde barcos a tierras o materias primas, no moneda.

No sé hasta que punto pero me da que con las sanciones a la energía y alimentos, en un mundo de energía cara y malas cosechas, además lo que ya sabemos, existe otro corolario que no ha sido suficientemente comentado y es que con la energía barata por sanciones de los rusos, no sólo se está gestando su bajada de poder económico que es lo pretendido, sino que por ser un bien inaccesible para muchas economías, va a ser codiciado en cuanto se vea que no te pueden fastidiar mucho y la venta va a tener un componente para Rusia de ganancia de influencias.

Como le salga bien la jugada a Rusia si no ayuda a Arabia con el Yemen (ya se encargan de su necesidad los iraníes) se acabó para los aliados el petróleo barato.

Cada vez occidente va tener que dar más alta contraprestación para doblegar a terceros y con una moneda que cada vez se cotiza menos por su carácter de moneda del comercio internacional.


----------



## vladimirovich (9 Abr 2022)

Parece que la operacion Z ya esta en su segunda fase, una guerra de trincheras en el Donbass peleandose por aldeas y acequias que puede durar años, una vez constatada la derrota rusa y su incapacidad tecnologica, organizativa y doctrinal para la guerra moderna.

Supongo que intentaran tomar Mariupol antes del 9 de Mayo para tener algo que vender en el dia de la Victoria.

De todas formas supongo que USA abortara los planes rusos de guerra de trincheras dilatada y le metera mas esteroides a Ucrania para que conquiste todo el Donbass en el plazo de 1 año y asi ir poder preparando la ofensiva por Crimea.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (9 Abr 2022)

*El mundo quiere la paz, Biden amenaza con la guerra*



Encuestas recientes muestran que la mayoría de la gente en Estados Unidos teme que la crisis actual pueda escalar a una guerra con Rusia, una guerra de la que no quieren formar parte.

Los comentarios del presidente Joe Biden realizados el 26 de marzo en Varsovia -amenazando con un cambio de régimen en Moscú- ciertamente no aliviaron esos temores. El sabor del peligro permaneció incluso después de que sus cohortes retiraran inmediatamente el comentario de Biden. Biden se excusó más tarde diciendo que se trataba de una “indignación moral” y no de un cambio en la política de Estados Unidos.

Moscú reaccionó con hostilidad, lo cual es fácil de entender. Washington ha llevado a cabo pólizas destinadas a derrocar a otros gobiernos en todo el mundo, teniendo éxito en las últimas tres décadas en Panamá, Yugoslavia, Irak, Afganistán, Honduras, Libia y Ucrania, entre otros. Estos derrocamientos condujeron al encarcelamiento y/o ejecución de los jefes de Estado en Panamá, Yugoslavia, Irak y Libia.

Más peligroso aún que las palabras de Biden son los miles de millones de dólares en armas que Washington está enviando a Ucrania para utilizar al pueblo ucraniano como carne de cañón contra Rusia. La propia OTAN está aumentando constantemente su fuerza militar en los países de Europa del Este que rodean a Rusia y Ucrania.

La “indignación moral” es una afirmación impropia e hipócrita por parte de Biden. Biden es el jefe de Estado del imperio que primero libró 20 años de guerra y ocupación de Afganistán y luego, tras admitir finalmente su derrota, impuso sanciones fatales al gobierno de Kabul.

USA Today informó: “Como resultado de todo este trastorno económico [en Afganistán], incluida la pérdida de miles de millones de dólares de ayuda, 22,8 millones de personas -más de la mitad de la población- se enfrentan a una aguda inseguridad alimentaria. Entre ellos hay un millón de niños menores de 5 años “en riesgo de morir por desnutrición aguda severa”, según UNICEF”. (10 de marzo)

Gran parte del mundo siente indignación moral contra Biden y el gobierno de Estados Unidos.

Aquellos en Estados Unidos que quieran evitar una guerra más amplia deben movilizarse para protestar tanto por las palabras como por los hechos del gobierno de Biden. Washington es la principal fuerza responsable del sufrimiento en Ucrania, por no mencionar a gran parte del resto del mundo.


----------



## delhierro (9 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los ucranianos estan bien dotados de telefonos-satelite encriptados, donde no hay electricidad, señal de telefonia ni internet, estan comunicados, de momento solo mueven batallones, pero con la ayuda otanica, eso puede cambiar y creo que veremos ofensivas ucranianas de varios regimientos o incluso divisiones completas, pero para eso necesitan misiles tierra-aire y cazas...
> 
> PD- Tambien tienen muchos equipos de vision nocturna y visores, para que los francotiradores trabajen por la noche.



No creo que sean tan idiotas. Estan asesorados, no han salido de sus trincheras, de las ciudades salvo en contados casos donde han sido barridos por los rusos.

Han puesto a los mandos al tio que tomo Alepo. La cosa va a ser leeeeennta pero metodica. Los rusos no tienen prisa, los otanicos pensaron que las sanciones les impedirian tomarselo con calma y que con unas defensas en profundidad , los misiles portatiles y la información por satelite las bajas serian muchas. Las bajas siempre dependen de la velocidad de avance, y a paso tortuga se van a quedar los ucranianos sin soldados por muchos que envien.

La guerra puede durar hasta el verano o hasta otoño. Las sanciones no las van a quitar, así que a los rusos les va a dar igual. Mariupol es un ejemplo, en Grosny perdieron muchisimos carros por lanzanse a lo loco. Aquí apenas una docena y la mayoría reparables, habiendo mayor numero de misiles AT. Lo mismo con los soldados, los ucranianos estan perdiendo 10 a 1 estando a la defensiva. La lentitud si tienes mejores medios es un arma cojonuda. El problema que veo es que Putin se deprima y firma algun acuerdo cutre.


----------



## El_Suave (9 Abr 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Soy completamente antiguerra, pero la unica manera de parar esto en seco es que los de "arriba" empiecen a sentirse amenazados.
> El como, lo dejo a vuestra imaginacion.



Los de arriba no están en el Gobierno de España.

A Zelenski en el Congreso de Diputados le aplaudieron todos con entusiasmo, también VOX.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (9 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Brootal.Parecen imagenes de Verdun.
> 
> Con la precision que tiene la municion de artilleria moderna hoy en dia toca cavar profundo y muy estrecho.




Estoy intrigado por saber que sistemas usan para lograr esa precisión y como calculan el azimut, los obuses llegan a caer literalmente sobre los vehículos rusos destrozándolos, hay decenas de vídeos.


----------



## pgas (9 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Se comento mucho en 2014. O 2015.
> No es casualidad que los oligarcas judíos financien a los batallones de la muerte nazis.




me lo perdí









Army General Reveals How Judeo-Masonic Oligarchs, Chabad Lubavitch Jews, And The C.I.A. Gained Control Of Ukraine - Christians for Truth


(Bitchute) A very revealing interview has been posted on Bitchute conducted with an unnamed General in the Ukrainian army in Simferopol, Ukraine on March 7, 2014. The General sounds bitter and frustrated by what was happening in his country at the time in early 2014 — the C.I.A./Soros-sponsored...




christiansfortruth.com





kolomoisky es quien financia a Azov y Zelensky, no?


----------



## alnitak (9 Abr 2022)

BUENO A VER...

LA PUTA UK TOMA EL GAS DE NORUEGA... ESA ESTA TRANQUILA
ITALIA Y ESPAÑA Y PORTUGAL BIEN... LNG Y ARGELIA

PLAYERS::

RUSIA QUE LES HA SALIDO RANA
NORUEGA QUE ES SUYA
*AZERBAIYAN !!!!! OJO QUE SE VA A LIAR AHI SEGURO
ARGELIA .. PRORRUSA .. AHI TB SE VA A LIAR*


----------



## cryfar74 (9 Abr 2022)

*El gobierno de EE. UU. pagó la introducción de Internet de Elon Musk en Ucrania. Miles de terminales Starlink transportados *


A pesar de que SpaceX insinuó que EE . UU. no dio dinero para enviar terminales Starlink a Ucrania en marzo, el informe del Washington _Post _ muestra que el gobierno en realidad pagó millones de dólares por equipos y transporte. El informe señala que la Agencia de los Estados Unidos para el Desarrollo Internacional (USAID) pagó $1.500 por 1.333 terminales, lo que equivale a unos $2 millones. USAID reveló la cantidad de terminales que le compró a la compañía en un comunicado de prensa desde principios de abril, que desde entonces se modificó para eliminar las referencias a la compra.


Según el reportero espacial Joey Roulette, SpaceX donó 3667 terminales, o alrededor de $ 10 millones, a Ucrania después de tener en cuenta más de tres meses de datos que proporcionó con los terminales. Sin embargo, esta donación puede haber sido subsidiada parcialmente por la compra de $1,500 por unidad por parte de USAID. _The Washington Post_ dice que no está claro si Ucrania recibió las terminales estándar, por las que SpaceX actualmente cobra $ 600, o las terminales avanzadas, que se anunciaron en febrero y  cuestan $ 2,500.







> Parece que USAID editó su comunicado de prensa y eliminó el costo de la donación de SpaceX, así como la cantidad de terminales que la agencia dice que SpaceX proporcionó con su propio dinero. Aquí está la versión anterior en comparación con la versión actual: https://t.co/ws1urZu4VM  pic.twitter.com/1eZxfQ6DPA
> – Joey Roulette (@joroulette) 6 de abril de 2022



Si USAID compró terminales convencionales, pagó un precio minorista de $ 900 por unidad (un total de alrededor de $ 1,2 millones); en particular, un informe reciente dice que las terminales le costaron a SpaceX alrededor de $ 1,000 . Quizás USAID también pagó por el servicio de internet, que cuesta $110/mes para el plan Starlink estándar y $500/mes para el plan premium disponible con terminales más caras.





_The Washington Post_ también informa que USAID acordó pagar más de $800,000 para transportar 5,000 terminales que se enviaron a Ucrania a través de lo que la agencia ahora llama una "asociación público-privada".


----------



## alcorconita (9 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Estoy intrigado por saber que sistemas usan para lograr esa precisión y como calculan el azimut, los obuses llegan a caer literalmente sobre los vehículos rusos destrozándolos, hay decenas de vídeos.




Más abajo te lo han dicho. Me juego la cuneta a que los satélites de Elon tienen más funcionalidades de las que imaginamos.


----------



## Kluster (9 Abr 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Los comentarios del presidente Joe Biden realizados el 26 de marzo en Varsovia -amenazando con un cambio de régimen en Moscú- ciertamente no aliviaron esos temores. El sabor del peligro permaneció incluso después de que sus cohortes retiraran inmediatamente el comentario de Biden. Biden se excusó más tarde diciendo que se trataba de una “indignación moral” y no de un cambio en la política de Estados Unidos.



Tirar la piedra y esconder la mano. 

Para tener "indignación moral" primero hay que tener sentido de la moral, que no parece ser el caso.


----------



## Salamandra (9 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> *El gobierno de EE. UU. pagó la introducción de Internet de Elon Musk en Ucrania. Miles de terminales Starlink transportados *
> 
> 
> A pesar de que SpaceX insinuó que EE . UU. no dio dinero para enviar terminales Starlink a Ucrania en marzo, el informe del Washington _Post _ muestra que el gobierno en realidad pagó millones de dólares por equipos y transporte. El informe señala que la Agencia de los Estados Unidos para el Desarrollo Internacional (USAID) pagó $1.500 por 1.333 terminales, lo que equivale a unos $2 millones. USAID reveló la cantidad de terminales que le compró a la compañía en un comunicado de prensa desde principios de abril, que desde entonces se modificó para eliminar las referencias a la compra.
> ...



De ésto ya se habló aquí al inicio, bueno de los terminales no recuerdo, pero si se habló de algún satélite de Elon para tener internet, incluso si se demolían infraestructuras.

Recuerdo perfectamente ésto porque alquien puso unas pruebas rusas más tarde y (sin conexión con el hecho) tb aquí que consistían en desintegrar un satélite en el aire y que despertaron gran indignación por "la basura espacial" que creaban.


----------



## alnitak (9 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Es terrible. No es sólo este hilo, afecta a prácticamente todos los niveles y vías posibles de información. Las televisiones y radios están en genuina histeria desinformativa y una censura brutal se está extendiendo por las redes, donde ha quedado de manifiesto quienes controlan todo y manejan los hilos. Los islotes de cordura que sobreviven empiezan a ser conscientes del mundo en el que vivimos.
> 
> Llevamos dos años sufriendo una pandemia y he visto las manipulaciones burdas de los antivacunas. Tal vez algunos estaban manejados por el Kremlin, causaban enojo, pero su capacidad de hacer daño era bastante limitado. Ahora vemos el otro lado, la maquinaria USA/anglo a pleno pulmón. Y esto ya si mete miedo, mucho miedo. Porque contra esto es muy poco lo que se puede hacer.



por fin en el bando correcto ...mas vale tarde ..


----------



## EGO (9 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Estoy intrigado por saber que sistemas usan para lograr esa precisión y como calculan el azimut, los obuses llegan a caer literalmente sobre los vehículos rusos destrozándolos, hay decenas de vídeos.



Usan municion guiada,que puede llegar a tener unos 2 metros de error como mucho.

El ejercito de tierra español compro Excalibur para las piezas de 155mm.


----------



## dabuti (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## mazuste (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Fabs (9 Abr 2022)

pgas dijo:


> me lo perdí
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es el que lava dinero para Biden. Y colocó a Hunter Biden (el hijo) con sueldo multimillonario en Burisma holdings una compañía de gas (con sede fiscal en Delaware, si no me equivoco) que revendía a Europa el gas que robaba a los rusos. Rusia harta de robos y chantajes optó por el Nord Stream para puentear el chantaje ukro/usano y EEUU llamó al orden a sus caniches europeos para no permitir que los Biden se quedaran sin su parte del pastel arruinando así a toda Europa de paso e implementar el Great Reset del amigo Scwhab. Entre cobik, calentamiento hueal, y el ISIS ukronazi va la agenda 2030 a todo trapo.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (9 Abr 2022)

El numero de serie del misil Tochka-U fue filmado por la prensa occidental. Que pertenece a las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas, es un hecho.


----------



## Bocanegra (9 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> BUENO A VER...
> 
> LA PUTA UK TOMA EL GAS DE NORUEGA... ESA ESTA TRANQUILA
> ITALIA Y ESPAÑA Y PORTUGAL BIEN... LNG Y ARGELIA
> ...



LNG?


----------



## Botones Sacarino (9 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Brootal.Parecen imagenes de Verdun.
> 
> Con la precision que tiene la municion de artilleria moderna hoy en dia toca cavar profundo y muy estrecho.




Tras revisar decenas de vídeos me he dado cuenta que la artilleria está destruyendo de largo más vehículos rusos que los ATGM´s y minas anti carro.


----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2022)

pgas dijo:


> me lo perdí
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SI


----------



## kelden (9 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Al hijoPutin se le puede definir tanto como nazi como comunista (comunista en el sentido soviético de la palabra) porque es tanto Imperialista como Etnocentristas/Racista, cosas que ambos regímenes tenían.
> 
> De hecho esta imagen lo resume muy bien.



En cambio a ti se te puede definir con solo un concepto: gilipollas ....


----------



## quinciri (9 Abr 2022)

quinciri dijo:
Yo de desfiles pasaría. Lo importante que es que no quede ninguno de los principales responsables sin ajusticiar.


Creyente o no creyente, entiendo perfectamente que nunca tiene sentido ni utilidad practica para nadie lo de añadir más miseria a la miseria.

Pero cosa distinta es lo de la necesaria justicia, y que es lo único que tiene la utilidad práctica de permitir la pacifica convivencia, y conseguir esta perdure.

Por otro lado, lo de ofrecer la otra mejilla está muy bien como gesto inicial, pero te recuerdo que mejillas no hay más que dos... Y despues de que te abofeteen la segunda mejilla, algo habrá que hacer.


----------



## Fabs (9 Abr 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> LNG?



Liquefied Natural Gas

Gas licuado que llega en barco desde USA mayormente.


----------



## pgas (9 Abr 2022)

Fabs dijo:


> Es el que lava dinero para Biden. Y colocó a Hunter Biden (el hijo) con sueldo multimillonario en Burisma holdings una compañía de gas (con sede fiscal en Delaware, sino me equivoco) que revendía a Europa el gas que robaba a los rusos. Rusia harta de robos y chantajes optó por el Nord Stream para puentear el chantaje ukro/usano *y EEUU llamó al orden a sus caniches europeos para no permitir que los Biden se quedaran sin su parte del pastel* arruinando así a toda Europa de paso e implementar el Great Reset del amigo Scwhab. Entre cobik, calentamiento hueal, y el ISIS ukronazi va la agenda 2030 a todo trapo.




no, eso es para consumo del MSM, la agenda imperial es bipartidista totalmente, no importa quien esté nominalmente al mando,

_en la medida en que Trump parece tener alguna crítica a la política de la Administración Biden en relación con Ucrania, consiste en el contrafactual retrospectivo en el que Trump afirma que Putin nunca habría invadido durante su mandato. Lo cual es posible, pero indemostrable. Sin embargo, una vez que ocurrió la invasión, Trump ahora ataca a Biden por “permitir” que Putin “se salga con la suya con esta parodia y asalto a la humanidad”. En un discurso poco después de la invasión, Trump insinuó que Estados Unidos debería amenazar con “volarlo en pedazos”, es decir, amenazar con represalias nucleares.

“Ningún presidente fue tan duro con Rusia como yo lo fui”, declaró Trump el 28 de febrero. Aquellos convencidos de que Putin lo comprometió en algún tipo de complot extravagante de colusión nunca parecen haberse dado cuenta, pero muchas de las acciones clave de Estados Unidos que precipitaron el conflicto e invasión se cometieron bajo Trump: la más obvia fue el exitoso esfuerzo de cabildeo de McCain-Graham para que comenzara a enviar armamento letal a Ucrania. Trump todavía se jacta de la decisión hasta el día de hoy, afirmando: “También dimos muchas de las jabalinas de las que tanto escuchan, les dimos esas jabalinas cuando el presidente Obama estaba dando sábanas y almohadas y supongo que mantas. Eso no ayudó demasiado. Pero dimos jabalinas, y muchas también, y supongo que eso está ayudando mucho”.

Bueno, tal vez hubiera sido una idea más inteligente quedarse con las mantas. Al menos si el objetivo era evitar la guerra. Porque durante años, Putin advirtió que este tipo de envíos de armas estadounidenses iban a aumentar drásticamente las tensiones. En su discurso anunciando la invasión, Putin no podría haber sido más explícito sobre una de sus principales motivaciones para lanzar la guerra: “Cualquier expansión adicional de la infraestructura de la alianza del Atlántico Norte o los esfuerzos en curso para obtener un punto de apoyo militar en el territorio ucraniano son inaceptable para nosotros”.

Fue bajo Trump que Ucrania fue elevada al estatus de “Socio de Oportunidades Mejoradas” dentro de la OTAN, exactamente el tipo de invasión de infraestructura militar que denunció Putin. Trump también es quien efectuó formalmente el ingreso de Montenegro a la OTAN, que McCain había criticado contra Rand Paul por impedirlo temporalmente, así como el posterior ingreso de Macedonia del Norte, continuando así el proceso de expansión de la OTAN que Putin también cita con enojo. como motivo central de la invasión. Cuando Putin reprocha a la “maquinaria militar” de EE. UU./OTAN por expandirse tanto que ahora “se está acercando a nuestra misma frontera”, ¡ese es un proceso que culminó bajo Trump!

Incluso cuando los demócratas gritaban que Trump estaba gobernando subrepticiamente en nombre de Putin, lo que realmente estaba haciendo era promulgar una agenda política similar a la de McCain que destruyó las relaciones entre Estados Unidos y Rusia, una tendencia que avanzó a buen ritmo bajo Biden. Si bien los medios se obsesionaron con su teoría delirante de que Trump estaba habilitando a Putin de manera colusoria, el problema real siempre fue que su Administración hizo todo lo que estaba en su capacidad política para deshilachar la relación entre Estados Unidos y Rusia. De ahí el impasse diplomático que se está mostrando ahora mismo.

Ah, y por cierto, la mitad de los halcones que están constantemente en la televisión exigiendo más acciones de confrontación contra Rusia, incluidos Mike Pompeo, HR McMaster, Fiona Hill, Kurt Volker y, por supuesto, el súper halcón John Bolton, todos fueron contratados por Trump.

Como era de esperar, este frenesí inspirado por McCain que envuelve a los funcionarios electos republicanos y los medios conservadores también se refleja en los sentimientos de los votantes republicanos de base. Durante los años de Trump, fueron los demócratas quienes abrieron el camino al declarar a Rusia un “enemigo principal”, convencidos como estaban de que Putin había “interferido” en las elecciones de 2016 para instalar malévolamente a Trump en el poder. Hoy, según encuestas recientes, los republicanos igualan o superan a los demócratas en su antipatía por Rusia.

Las “crisis” como la que se vive actualmente siempre son esclarecedoras. Una cosa que pueden hacer es quitar una chapa. Y en el caso del Partido Republicano, cuando se quita ese barniz, debajo de todos los conceptos retóricos falsos y los ejercicios de cambio de marca falsos, lo que se revela es el rostro sonriente y satisfecho de John McCain. Todavía se sale con la suya en el más allá._









Ukraine War Frenzy Proves: It’s Still John McCain’s GOP


By Michael Tracey | April 7, 2022 “The senator from Kentucky is now working for Vladimir Putin,” fumed John McCain back in March 2017. His target: Rand Paul, who had committed the unforgivable offe…




alethonews.com






perdón por la chapa


----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2022)

Las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania en el área de la región de Lugansk fueron atacadas por varios UAV Kamikaze " KUB " de las fuerzas armadas de la Federación rusa

.me/boris_rozhin/41075


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Bocanegra (9 Abr 2022)

Fabs dijo:


> Liquefied Natural Gas
> 
> Gas licuado que llega en barco desde USA mayormente.



ok


----------



## Zhukov (9 Abr 2022)

*Resumen de Strelkov, 9 Abril*

Izyum: lucha en la zona sur de la ciudad. Sin cambios significativos. Ataques de artillería mutuos. Ukry está preparando intensamente Slavyansk y Kramatorsk para la defensa, convirtiéndolos (junto con el ya fortificado Karachun) en una gran "fortaleza". Se invitará a los militares rusos a que una vez más se partan la crisma y se desangren aquí.

Rubezhnoye. Contrario a las declaraciones anteriores , la ciudad no está completamente bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de la LPR y la Federación deRrusia. Los intensos combates continúan dentro y alrededor de la ciudad sin mucho éxito.

Popasnaya-exactamente la misma imagen que en Rubizhne.

Cerca de Avdiivka - no hay progreso. Este punto se ha convertido en una fortaleza, y es inútil asaltarlo con las fuerzas de solo los batallones movilizados de "segunda categoría" de la RPD, como están tratando de hacer ahora. Además, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania siguen fortaleciendo activamente y arrojando mano de obra para reemplazar las pérdidas.

Marinka, una gran parte del pueblo, todavía está bajo la frontera con Ucrania. De lo contrario, todo es lo mismo que con Avdiivka.

En la dirección Kurakhovsky - sin cambios significativos. Kurakhovo se ha convertido en una poderosa zona fortificada y continúa fortaleciéndose. Otra "fortaleza".

En Mariupol - yo no tengo ninguna confirmación fiable de todo el control de las fuerzas rusas sobre el puerto de Mariupol. Solo podemos decir que la villa portuaria ha sido completamente tomada y despejada, y que nuestras tropas han entrado en el propio puerto.
Los intensos combates continúan en las cercanías de Azovstal, y el asalto de la planta en sí todavía está lejos.
"Kadyrovtsy" - estrictamente en la segunda línea.
En el primero, casi exclusivamente las Fuerzas Armadas de la República Democrática Popular de Donetsk. Con víctimas apropiadas. (Todos los días recibo mensajes: "fulano de tal ha muerto, fulano de tal es herido").

En general, la ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas finalmente se ha estancado en el Donbass. La continuación de los ataques de las fuerzas de infantería de Donetsk a veces trae pequeños éxitos locales.

Con el reagrupamiento de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas, mucho no está claro. En una semana y media a dos, todo se pondrá verde, y será aún más difícil atacar. El tiempo para tratar de cambiar el rumbo de las hostilidades se está acabando.

Comentario: yo no haría mucho caso, Strelkov siempre es pesimista o lo hace a propósito para ocultar las verdaderas operaciones.

Se están acumulando fuerzas, material y municiones. Todavía hay que esperar.


----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2022)

Nuestros tanquistas acaban de salir de la batalla habiendo trabajado en las posiciones de Azov y golpeado el TMKA. La tripulación está viva y con ganas de luchar, como debe ser. Repare los daños y vuelva a la acción. ✊

t.me/boris_rozhin/41067


----------



## IgFarben (9 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Tras revisar decenas de vídeos me he dado cuenta que la artilleria está destruyendo de largo más vehículos rusos que los ATGM´s y minas anti carro.



Se lleva diciendo desde el principio de la guerra.
Y por ambos bandos. La artillería(con munición inteligente o no) dirigida por drones o imágenes de satélite, es lo que mas estragos esta causando en esta guerra.
Y una de las armas mas olvidadas por occidente es precisamente la artillería, tenemos muy pocas piezas, y en algunos casos como España, bastante anticuadas.


----------



## kelden (9 Abr 2022)

Pero si ese es abuelo .... que coño pinta en la puta guerra?


----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2022)

Otra demostración del "cuidado" de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas por su propia población.
Soldados de la 25ª Brigada Aerotransportada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania minaron un puente en Malaya Kamyshevakha mientras se retiraban. Debido al rápido avance de las tropas rusas, los pirotécnicos abandonaron sus posiciones a toda prisa y no tuvieron tiempo de volar un objeto de infraestructura importante para los residentes locales.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41064


----------



## ussser (9 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> PROVOCACIÓN Y CRIMEN DE GUERRA UCRANIANO DESDE KRAMATORSK Un residente de Kramatorsk mostró uno de los elementos del arma de munición de racimo 'Tochka U' disparada contra la ciudad el viernes. Las mismas bolas de metal fueron encontradas en Donetsk después del bombardeo por el "Tochka-U".



Ya no está disponible.


----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2022)

El jefe de Crimea, Serhiy Aksyonov, ha expresado su confianza en que se restablezca el nivel habitual de logística tras el fin de la Operación Militar Especial en Ucrania:

"No hay duda de que, tras el fin de la Operación Militar Especial de desmilitarización y desnacionalización de Ucrania, se restablecerá plenamente la logística habitual para millones de ciudadanos rusos y ucranianos. Y su efecto económico se verá multiplicado por el puente de Crimea, que abre oportunidades fundamentalmente nuevas, sobre todo en el ámbito del tránsito de mercancías.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41063


----------



## kelden (9 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> valiente hijo de puta, te tenian que haberte dejado bajo tierra que te coman los gusanos, valiente hijo de la gran puta. Y encima como nenazas que son salen ahi compungido y llorando.



Pero si es un pobre abuelo que habrán cazao escapándose a Polonia y le habrán puesto el uniforme sobre la marcha .... No ves que es un pobre vejete?


----------



## mazuste (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (9 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pero si es un pobre abuelo que habrán cazao escapándose a Polonia y le habrán puesto el uniforme sobre la marcha .... No ves que es un pobre vejete?



estas justificando lo que hacen esta gentuza?


----------



## Kluster (9 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


>



Le falta una polla gigante metida en el culo que lleve tatuada la frase "Sanciones a Rusia".


----------



## Bartleby (9 Abr 2022)

Borrell corre todo lo que puede para llegar en primer lugar a saludar a Zelensky


----------



## Aurkitu (9 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> El numero de serie del misil Tochka-U fue filmado por la prensa occidental. Que pertenece a las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas, es un hecho.



Nooo, son maldad pura, pero tan imbéciles no pueden llegar a ser. Sería un golpe de karma interesante si fuese cierto.


----------



## bigmaller (9 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Tras revisar decenas de vídeos me he dado cuenta que la artilleria está destruyendo de largo más vehículos rusos que los ATGM´s y minas anti carro.



De donde sales? 


Has necesitado decenas de videos para saber eso?


----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2022)

Reenviado desde Política_económica

Las listas de sanciones abren un abismo increíble de nuevos "delitos" que en el valiente nuevo mundo se castigan con penas extrajudiciales, por ahora, económicas. Pero por ahora. La Inquisición medieval, las troikas especiales soviéticas y los tribunales estalinistas fuman nerviosamente en el fondo, exclamando "¡¿podríamos hacer esto también?!".

Así pues, algunos ejemplos de los nuevos "delitos" del 5º paquete de sanciones de la UE:

- supuesta "complicidad" ;

- estrechos vínculos con ...;

- actividades de influencia nociva ;

- políticas y actividades subversivas ;

- felicitaciones a las personas que pertenecen a un grupo profesional ; ;

- expresiones manifiestas de apoyo y amistad 

- disfrute de las buenas relaciones ;

- difundir y legitimar la propaganda agresiva antioccidental ;

- la publicación de un periódico que le gusta a alguien ; ; la publicación de un periódico que le gusta a alguien;

- responsable de apoyar las acciones y políticas ... ;

- Participación activa en la propaganda mediante la creación y difusión de información distorsionada en beneficio de alguien ;

- iniciar y crear un canal de televisión y poseer un canal de televisión considerado como propaganda y eficaz, así como discutir el futuro, los fracasos de las reformas de las autoridades, ridiculizar y condenar las acciones de las autoridades ;

- participación en reuniones ;

- actuar como director general de una plataforma líder de comercio electrónico multicategoría 

- Participación en una reunión en la que se debatió el impacto y el efecto de las sanciones ilícitas internacionales y el hecho de que hayan sido invitados a dicha reunión;

- Participación en sectores de la economía que generan importantes ingresos fiscales .

No, bueno, si decides hacer cosplay de la Edad Media, tienes que ser coherente. ¿Se utilizaba el gas en aquella época?

t.me/boris_rozhin/41062


----------



## bigmaller (9 Abr 2022)

The serial number of the Ukrainian "Point" that hit the Kramatorsk railway station has been established

Colleagues from the Troika telegram channel drew attention to the markings of the Tochka-U rocket that hit the railway station in Kramatorsk yesterday. The serial number proves her belonging to the 19th missile brigade of the armed forces of Ukraine.

The serial number is only 13 units different from those Ukrainian missiles that were previously used for shelling the DPR and LPR.


----------



## JimJones (9 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Esos cinco millones de ucranianos en rusia son tan rusos como uno nacido en Moscú.
> 
> Son unos grandes. Yo creo que les dieron un toque.



Nada, lo único que hemos hecho es hacer una caricatura grotesca y exagerada de la prensa occidental. Maratón de inventarnos nombres para Vlad y su maldad, ponerle música de películas de Drácula y cosas así, pues risas y cachondeo como siempre, lo único que hay cabezas que les falta un hervor y no entienden este tipo de humor o algo así.


----------



## Bartleby (9 Abr 2022)

Un país que en el 2021 estaba en el ranking de democracias por debajo de Malaui y Tailandia. Adelante con la Unión Europea


----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2022)

Dos minas de Donetsk sin energía debido al bombardeo de la WSU, 86 personas atrapadas bajo tierra

Las minas de Chelyuskintsev y Skochynskyy, en Donetsk, han quedado sin energía como consecuencia de los bombardeos de la Universidad Federal del Este.

Según el Ministerio de Carbón y Energía de Donetsk, hay 25 mineros en la mina de Chelyuskintsev. Hay 25 mineros en la mina Chelyuskintsev y 61 en la mina Skochin. Mina Skochinskiy - 61. Saldrán a la superficie.

Por favor, cuídense y cuiden a sus familiares y traten de no salir de casa. No abandone el refugio durante el bombardeo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41061


----------



## LIRDISM (9 Abr 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>





Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Estoy intrigado por saber que sistemas usan para lograr esa precisión y como calculan el azimut, los obuses llegan a caer literalmente sobre los vehículos rusos destrozándolos, hay decenas de vídeos.



Creo que EEUU está detrás de esto y su satélites y puedan que usen munición de artillería guiada.


----------



## INE (9 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> El finde será interesante en Francia. Marine es anti sanciones y anti otan.



Esta debería ser la postura de VOX en vez de comerle el culo a los putos polacos. Pero claro, Francia es Francia y España,..., pues eso. Siempre
ha habido clases.


----------



## El_Suave (9 Abr 2022)

Fabs dijo:


> Liquefied Natural Gas
> 
> Gas licuado que llega en barco desde USA mayormente.



O de Nigeria, Qatar, Venezuela o la propia Rusia.

Aunque bueno lo de Nigeria o Qatar es gas USA igualmente.


----------



## Archimanguina (9 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> historicamente rusia siwmpre hace lo mismo.. comienza muy floja todas las guerras y acaban los cosacos en berlin o paris pidiendo mas vino y rapido



bistro!! bistro!!


----------



## Bimbo (9 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Borrell corre todo lo que puede para llegar en primer lugar a saludar a Zelensky



Jakajaja que tipejo tan ridiculo el borrell


----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2022)

Formaciones armadas ucranianas lanzaron un ataque contra la aldea de Vladimirovka en la república popular de Donetsk.

Como consecuencia del bombardeo de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas, un anciano murió y varias personas más resultaron heridas.

t.me/rosich_rus/3528


----------



## kelden (9 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> estas justificando lo que hacen esta gentuza?



No .... te estoy diciendo que ese es un pobre viejo que no tenía que estar ahí .... La guerra es cosa de jóvenes.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (9 Abr 2022)

OT


Echadle un ojo este finde a Islamabad, se está poniendo la cosa interesante.

Resumiendo, hoy se vota moción de censura y se asume que la pierde, pero Khan ha dicho que de ahí no le sacan ni con agua caliente.
Parece ser que hay camiones militares entrando en la capital y rumores de ley marcial…





Una cuenta interesante para seguirlo:





__





Cargando…






twitter.com


----------



## delhierro (9 Abr 2022)

Comentarios tontos aparte, el uso de la bandera sovietica parece bastante comun.


----------



## McRotor (9 Abr 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



menuda parida...


----------



## piru (9 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Pues no sé... yo sigo pudiendo entrar. Con firefox y NO tengo VPN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo entro con Yandex en RT, pero no puedo entrar en Sputnik.


----------



## Guanotopía (9 Abr 2022)

Naciones Unidas confirma más de 1.700 civiles muertos y más de 2.300 heridos en la invasión de Ucrania


Más de 1.700 civiles ucranianos han muerto y más de 2.300 han resultado heridos como consecuencia de la...




www.europapress.es





Las naciones unidas son prorrusas, que los medios dicen que los rusos se pasan la vida asesinando civiles por diversión.

Ahora comparemos esas cifras con las de muertos en el donbass o los asesinados por la otan cada vez que liberan un país.


----------



## alfonbass (9 Abr 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Nadie ha dicho lo contrario. Pero la tecnologia sin papeo no sirve de nada. Y no te digo si encima hay que ahorrar en papeo para pagar la calefacción.



Ya, pero tienes que tener acceso a esa tecnología, y muchas veces a componentes y cosas que no puedes fabricar, hoy en día no hay ningún país autosuficiente por muchas materias primas que tenga, no al menos si se quiere que al mismo tiempo exista un ejercito fuerte y moderno, que las mejores mentes se mantengan en el país por no hablar de la sanidad

Todas esas cosas no son "comida", pero es que los seres humanos somos muy puñeteros....


----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2022)

_No se quien es, pero ha pasado a mejor vida_

Мяу
t.me/rosich_rus/3506


----------



## chapuzator (9 Abr 2022)

Incluso en tv1 no han dicho desde el principio que el misil sea ruso, más bien todo lo contrario, incluso en el telediario de hoy han dicho lo del número de serie.


----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2022)

Un vídeo a vista de pájaro del asalto a Azovstal, el último punto de resistencia del Batallón Nacional Azov. En exclusiva para nuestro canal. 

t.me/milchronicles/205

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## alfonbass (9 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> No, el BCR está comprando oro a ese precio en rublos. Se supone que es un poco por debajo de precio de mercado.
> No acepta comprar oro a bancos comerciales.
> Si quieres oro, también se lo puedes comprar al BCR, pero te sale más caro.
> Si un ruso de a pie necesita dólares, puede hacerse con algunos (pocos) en los mercados privados (OTC), pero están muy limitadas las retiradas de dólares billete efectivo, y las transferencias de dólares al extranjero (en este caso, solo si el depósito bancario en dólares es anterior a principios de marzo).
> ...



Entonces me das la razón, porque si limitas la cantidad de dólares estás falseando el valor de tu moneda, no hay más...
Que a mi me parece muy bien que la moneda principal de comercio no tenga por qué ser el dólar, pero eso no significa que, simplemente con "hacer que no existe" vayas a lograr eso

Por otro lado, desde el mismo momento que cualquier ruso de a pie no pueda comprar todos los dólares que quiera, como si los quiere para usarlo empapelando su baño, es falsear el valor de esa moneda, punto, es poner un cepo cambiario al estilo de Venezuela o Argentina...ese es el nivel

Es todo poner esparadrapo para parar la herida, no funciona


----------



## alfonbass (9 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> 5.000 rublos por onza de oro (lo del gramo sera cosa de los traductores automaticos).



No me refiero al oro, ese es el precio que "le han puesto", me refiero a que si un ruso no puede comprar lo que le salga de las pelotas, pues es un problema


----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2022)

Un soldado del 9º regimiento del Frente Nacional de la DNR con un fusil de asalto Vulkan de fabricación ucraniana capturado (una profunda modernización del AK). Mariupol.

t.me/PatrickLancaterNewsToday/1792


----------



## bigmaller (9 Abr 2022)

chapuzator dijo:


> Incluso en tv1 no han dicho desde el principio que el misil sea ruso, más bien todo lo contrario, incluso en el telediario de hoy han dicho lo del número de serie.



Diario de noticias de navarra tambien ha callado.

Tampoco dicen que todo hace indicar que sea un Totchka ukraniano.

Tiene que ser divertido estos dias tener un micro en las redacciones de estos diarios... "Progres" Como el Gara, diario de noticias y algun otro en españa ( si los hay, que no sé).. . . Para ver como discuten el enfoque a la guerra. Espero que no quede ningun periodista de la vieja escuela que se jugaron la vida para dar información veraz a la ciudadania en los años duros.... Se tienen que estar cagando en todo.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (9 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿RWR?...Radar Warning Receiver.
> 
> Tuve una época de simuladores de vuelo



El DCS esta muy bien, se aprende bastante aunque no tenga aviones modernos Rusos y esté algo descompensado. Por motivos de seguridad Rusia no deja producir simuladores basados en Su-30SM, Su-35S o otros aviones modernos.


----------



## Archimanguina (9 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Para aquel que llegue nuevo al foro, sin tener cuenta y entre a este hilo para informarse podrá comprobar que el ritmo de mensajes de los Pro-Usanos es muy, muy , muy superior al resto, tal es el nivel de propaganda que resulta sumamente difícil encontrar información veraz, teniendo que pasar paginas y paginas para encontrar algo interesante. Creo el interés de éstos es aburrir al lector que viene de paso para que no pueda leer distintas opiniones al relato oficial de las Tv. No hay duda lo conseguirán son bastante mas profesionales que el resto de foreros en intoxicar el hilo.
> 
> El registro y el uso posterior de "ignorar" es la clave, pero creo mucha gente visita el foro sin registrarse y ni voluntad tiene de cambiar esa postura.



dale al ignore , desde que empezó la werra yo habre ignorado a unos 10 foreres al día...antes ignoraba uno al mes....!!es la werra¡¡


----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2022)

Una Ucrania así tampoco supondría una amenaza para Polonia

Este es probablemente el aspecto que tendrán sus nuevos territorios cuando termine la operación especial en Ucrania, bromean las redes sociales polacas.

Todo lo verde estará en la esfera de influencia de Rusia y el resto se dejará en manos de Ucrania. Las áreas donde se genera el 80% de la renta nacional: carbón, petróleo, gas y toda la industria. También habrá una población de habla rusa en el este, que ha sido acosada a diario desde la creación de la Ucrania artificial. Una Ucrania así tampoco supondría una amenaza para sus vecinos. Por ejemplo, su amigo polaco.

t.me/Soldierline/2880


----------



## alfonbass (9 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> A que china la fábrica del mundo también les ha vetado? La primera noticia que tengo.
> Si no compran Intel o productos americanos pues compraran el homólogo chino.



Te voy a hacer una comparación para que la entiendas...(lo siento, no puedo poner dibujos)

Tú tienes dos panaderías dónde comprar el pan todos los días, todo bien, tienes opciones y vas donde te interesa cada vez dependiendo de la dirección desde la que llegas a tu casa o compras cosas en uno y en otro, según lo que te parece más barato o te interesa más...

Bien, llega un día en el que te enfadas con todo el mundo y dejas de poder ir a una de esas panaderías, ahora dependes únicamente de ese mercado, por lo que estás expuesto a todos los cambios que pueda haber en ese sentido. Además, tu panadero amigo, no te culpa, pero tampoco deja de hablarse con los demás, puesto que no le interesa demasiado jaleo, no se vaya a quedar sin negocio...

Ahora estás expuesto a que, si no te sube el precio de alguna cosa es por hacerte un favor, porque sabiendo que es tu única opción puede hacerlo en cualquier momento...es posible que pase el tiempo y que, todo lo que ocurre con el pan va a ser en función de los intereses de tu amigo, nunca tuyos...por lo que...mal lo llevas, realmente


----------



## alnitak (9 Abr 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> De ésto ya se habló aquí al inicio, bueno de los terminales no recuerdo, pero si se habló de algún satélite de Elon para tener internet, incluso si se demolían infraestructuras.
> 
> Recuerdo perfectamente ésto porque alquien puso unas pruebas rusas más tarde y (sin conexión con el hecho) tb aquí que consistían en desintegrar un satélite en el aire y que despertaron gran indignación por "la basura espacial" que creaban.





Salamandra dijo:


> De ésto ya se habló aquí al inicio, bueno de los terminales no recuerdo, pero si se habló de algún satélite de Elon para tener internet, incluso si se demolían infraestructuras.
> 
> Recuerdo perfectamente ésto porque alquien puso unas pruebas rusas más tarde y (sin conexión con el hecho) tb aquí que consistían en desintegrar un satélite en el aire y que despertaron gran indignación por "la basura espacial" que creaban.





Zhukov dijo:


> *Resumen de Strelkov, 9 Abril*
> 
> Izyum: lucha en la zona sur de la ciudad. Sin cambios significativos. Ataques de artillería mutuos. Ukry está preparando intensamente Slavyansk y Kramatorsk para la defensa, convirtiéndolos (junto con el ya fortificado Karachun) en una gran "fortaleza". Se invitará a los militares rusos a que una vez más se partan la crisma y se desangren aquí.
> 
> ...




rusia ha cambiado el.discurso.. claramente ya esta en fase de engaño

obviamente no va a poner aqui donde eztan las tropas ni lo que saben del.enemigo...

estamos en fase silenciosa


----------



## Seronoser (9 Abr 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Dentro de 5 años o 10 la gente se preguntará cómo pudo Europa apoyar, defender, armar y reforzar un régimen nazi asesino, y nadie dirá que apoyaba a los ucranianos.
> Igual que pasó hace 75 años.



Lo peor es que la UE tendrá dentro a estos nazis…y será tarde. Serán ciudadanos de la Unión
Me imagino una Francia con argelinos, marroquíes y NAsís ucras…joder, es que Europa se va a tomar por culo a marchas forzadas.


----------



## bigmaller (9 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> El DCS esta muy bien, se aprende bastante aunque no tenga aviones modernos Rusos y esté algo descompensado. Por motivos de seguridad Rusia no deja producir simuladores basados en Su-30SM, Su-35S o otros aviones modernos.



Joder... . Pero el del mig-29 lo tienen que hacer si o si.

Yo tengo el simulador aparcado hace 5 años....


----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2022)

Hoy se celebra en Limassol una acción de apoyo a Rusia

La manifestación está organizada por el Consejo Coordinador de Compatriotas Rusos de Chipre con el apoyo de organizaciones públicas y activistas chipriotas, según "Russian House".

Se está preparando un rally automovilístico por la ciudad de Limassol. Los actos se han coordinado con las autoridades locales de la ciudad.

"¡Detengamos el neonazismo junto con Rusia! No a la OTAN en Ucrania y en Chipre. Rusia dice la verdad". - dicen los organizadores.

t.me/Soldierline/2879

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Seronoser (9 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Necesita voto de melenchon para la segunda vuelta, aunque la posición sobre la UE no le gustará a ese electorado, con lo de salir de la OTAN va a ganar apoyos. Están prácticamente empatados ya, habrá un trumpasso?



Cierto pero recordemos que Francia no es miembro permanente de la OTAN, por lo que realmente no forma parte de su operativo militar. Nadie puede comandar a las tropas francesas, Salvo los franceses


----------



## Abu-Yunis (9 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Entonces me das la razón, porque si limitas la cantidad de dólares estás falseando el valor de tu moneda, no hay más...
> Que a mi me parece muy bien que la moneda principal de comercio no tenga por qué ser el dólar, pero eso no significa que, simplemente con "hacer que no existe" vayas a lograr eso
> 
> Por otro lado, desde el mismo momento que cualquier ruso de a pie no pueda comprar todos los dólares que quiera, como si los quiere para usarlo empapelando su baño, es falsear el valor de esa moneda, punto, es poner un cepo cambiario al estilo de Venezuela o Argentina...ese es el nivel
> ...



Cuando deje de haber sanciones comerciales, y haya libre mercado de verdad de la buena, será cuando podamos saber cuál es el valor, del rublo, del dólar, del euro o del oro, sin falsear.


----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2022)

Desmantelado en Ternopil un monumento a Alexander Pushkin en el oeste de Ucrania

El alcalde de la ciudad dijo que "todo lo ruso debe ser desmantelado, incluido el monumento al escritor ruso".

Esta semana, un monumento y una placa en honor a Pushkin fueron desmantelados en Mukacheve, en la región ucraniana de Transcarpatia. El ayuntamiento anunció que se hizo "para llevar a cabo actividades de derusificación".

Al perder en las batallas, se vengan en los monumentos.

t.me/Soldierline/2868


----------



## alcorconita (9 Abr 2022)

Apuntamos la crema de cacao como super alimento para lo que se viene.

Perdón por el _off topic_... o no.


----------



## El-Mano (9 Abr 2022)

Podeis activar los subs automáticos en español:


----------



## ZARGON (9 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No creo que sean tan idiotas. Estan asesorados, no han salido de sus trincheras, de las ciudades salvo en contados casos donde han sido barridos por los rusos.
> 
> Han puesto a los mandos al tio que tomo Alepo. La cosa va a ser leeeeennta pero metodica. Los rusos no tienen prisa, los otanicos pensaron que las sanciones les impedirian tomarselo con calma y que con unas defensas en profundidad , los misiles portatiles y la información por satelite las bajas serian muchas. Las bajas siempre dependen de la velocidad de avance, y a paso tortuga se van a quedar los ucranianos sin soldados por muchos que envien.
> 
> La guerra puede durar hasta el verano o hasta otoño. Las sanciones no las van a quitar, así que a los rusos les va a dar igual. Mariupol es un ejemplo, en Grosny perdieron muchisimos carros por lanzanse a lo loco. Aquí apenas una docena y la mayoría reparables, habiendo mayor numero de misiles AT. Lo mismo con los soldados, los ucranianos estan perdiendo 10 a 1 estando a la defensiva. La lentitud si tienes mejores medios es un arma cojonuda. El problema que veo es que Putin se deprima y firma algun acuerdo cutre.



Lo que no entiendo es por que los rusos no cortan el suministro desde el oeste. Les siguen llegando pertrechos a los nazis del dombas. Se habla de falta de tropas. Los rusos no pueden traer 50000 tropas adicionales?. Es una sangría innecesaria y perfectamente evitable.


----------



## crocodile (9 Abr 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es por que los rusos no cortan el suministro desde el oeste. Les siguen llegando pertrechos a los nazis del dombas. Se habla de falta de tropas. Los rusos no pueden traer 50000 tropas adicionales?. Es una sangría innecesaria y perfectamente evitable.



Sigo sin entender nada igual que tu.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (9 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Cierto pero recordemos que Francia no es miembro permanente de la OTAN, por lo que realmente no forma parte de su operativo militar. Nadie puede comandar a las tropas francesas, Salvo los franceses



Eso les será muy útil cuando la guerra proxy se traslade al conflicto Marruecos (EEUU) - Argelia (Rusia).
Los pobres españoles se quedarán con cara de idiota, como cuando no les llamaron para la tercera dosis.


----------



## Mabuse (9 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Sí, eso tiene más sentido aún.
> 
> Una unidad de élite preparada y abastecida completamente para la ofensiva, es más, Mariupol sería una base de abastecimiento para esa ofensiva, un punto de abastecimiento del que partirian las líneas logisticas, imaginen los depósitos en previsión de algo así. Cuadra además con la rendición paulatina de los diferentes focos de resistencia en Mauripol aislados de estos depósitos.
> 
> Te lo compro.



Usar ciudades como bases es de todas formas criminal y una estuidez. La salida es complicada, los costes se disparan y los civiles pueden terminar siendo atacados por error. Desde la guerra de Troya hasta hoy se ha intentado evitar eso, pero los OTANianos son así, de donde no hay no se puede sacar.


----------



## alnitak (9 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> The serial number of the Ukrainian "Point" that hit the Kramatorsk railway station has been established
> 
> Colleagues from the Troika telegram channel drew attention to the markings of the Tochka-U rocket that hit the railway station in Kramatorsk yesterday. The serial number proves her belonging to the 19th missile brigade of the armed forces of Ukraine.
> 
> The serial number is only 13 units different from those Ukrainian missiles that were previously used for shelling the DPR and LPR.




brutal ya esta confirmado que los que atacron la.estacion de tren era artilleria ukronazi


----------



## alnitak (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2022)

Johnson en Kiev.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41098


----------



## fulcrum29smt (9 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Joder... . Pero el del mig-29 lo tienen que hacer si o si?
> 
> Yo tengo el simulador aparcado hace 5 años....



Si, estan el Mig-29A, el Su-33, el Su-27B y el Su-25 .

Están saliendo nuevos módulos con nuevos aviones poco a poco, los aviones disponibles ya son estos:






Planes







www.digitalcombatsimulator.com


----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2022)

Los militares rusos se han apoderado de las armas de una de las compañías de la defensa territorial de Kherson. El comandante Igor Likhnov se escapó de Kherson y estaba planeando ataques contra nuestros militares y actos terroristas contra jersonianos pacíficos por sus manos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41097


----------



## Aurkitu (9 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _No se quien es, pero ha pasado a mejor vida_
> 
> Мяу
> t.me/rosich_rus/3506
> ...



Joder, criar a una hija para acabar así en la flor de la vida. A saber la culpa que tiene los padres por comerles la cabeza con ultranacionalismos de mierda, o quizás no. De pequeños les debe quedar clarísimo de quién a hierro mata a hierro muere, y que el pueblo siempre pone la sangre. La única justificación para usar la violencia es para la defensa propia y sin vanagloriarse de ello. En verdad esta guerra es un absurdo que nunca debería haberse dado. Lo único que se demandaba durante años era dejar de hostigar a los rusófilos, dejar de blanquear, fomentar e inculcar el odio banderista filonazi a la sociedad ucraniana, y una* neutralidad *que bien aprovechada hubiese beneficiado a los ucranianos si hubiesen sabido jugar las cartas de la manera correcta. Pero nada, los han llevado al matadero y aplaudiendo por ello, ya se sabe, hasta la _última gota de sangre_...menos la del títere del payaso del Zelensky. Armas, armas, armas; como si estás te garantizasen un escudo de inmortalidad.


----------



## bigmaller (9 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Podeis activar los subs automáticos en español:



Lo de mariupol da para muchas peliculas.

Es importante ( aunque triste) ganar el relato.


----------



## delhierro (9 Abr 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es por que los rusos no cortan el suministro desde el oeste. Les siguen llegando pertrechos a los nazis del dombas. Se habla de falta de tropas. Los rusos no pueden traer 50000 tropas adicionales?. Es una sangría innecesaria y perfectamente evitable.



Yo tengo claro casi desde el primer dia que la idea de Putin es negociar. Presiono mucho al principio, llego a algun tipo de acuerdo y se retiraron de Kiev. Naturalmente los ucranianos no cumplieron, y se vio obligado a luchar por lo que falta de las dos provincias reveldes, pero lucha con una mano a la espalda esperando los resultados de esa negociación.

A mi me parece una cagada, pero ya cometio una así en el 2014. Y es lo que cuadra con los movimientos, contarle al enemigo que te retiras antes de hacerlo lo que pone en peligro a tus tropas, no destruir los puentes, qeu no haya plan politico etc..etc...

Ahora ha cambiado el mando, por el perfil del tio no es de esperar esta "Gran Batalla", más una serie de empujones controlados para lilberar estrictamente hasta los limites de Lugansk y Donestk. Pero todo esto pajas mias, no tengo más información que la publica, así que habra que esperar. No deja de ser una guerra, y un misil mal tirado, un mando local con suerte y determinación etc... puede cambiarlo todo en un par de horas.


----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2022)

Parte de un misil ucraniano Tochka-U encontrado en las afueras de Kherson

Este es el tipo de regalo que la parte ucraniana ofrece a los residentes de la liberada Kherson. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/41096

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Salamandra (9 Abr 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es por que los rusos no cortan el suministro desde el oeste. Les siguen llegando pertrechos a los nazis del dombas. Se habla de falta de tropas. Los rusos no pueden traer 50000 tropas adicionales?. Es una sangría innecesaria y perfectamente evitable.





crocodile dijo:


> Sigo sin entender nada igual que tu.



Yo sigo esperando a ver que sacan vivo, si pueden sacar algo vivo de la fábrica de Mariupol. Con éso y pruebas, si las hay, quizás pretendan cambiar voluntades.

Pero nunca se sabe, o más bien ya se sabe, las votaciones en los organismos de la ONU no son más que una forma de contar como se alinea el mundo.

Al final va a ser más importante la sangría de inflación y de pérdida de valor como moneda del comercio de las actuales y en un conflicto largo, la población en Europa, mucha de la cual lleva tiene doble pasaporte.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (9 Abr 2022)

He abierto hilo nuevo:
Zelenski habla para el Parlamento Griego junto a dos miembros del Batallón Azov. Uno de Mariupol y otro de Odesa.





__





Sacada de polla del judío Zelensky: Interviene ante el Parlamento Griego junto a dos combatientes Neonazis del batallón Azov.


Jojojojo. Esto ya rebasa todo lo imaginable. El judío Zelenski interviene por videoconferencia ante el Parlamento Griego y da la palabra a dos integrantes del batallón neonazi Azov. Uno lucha en Mariupol y el otro en Odesa. Se sabe inmune. Sabe que tiene a USA detrás. Tiene a todos los mass...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Aksturiax (9 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Comentarios tontos aparte, el uso de la bandera sovietica parece bastante comun.



Supongo que ya estará dicho mil veces por el hilo, pero es la bandera de la victoria soviética, la que se colgó en el Reichstag. Y se sigue sacando el 9 de Mayo como símbolo de victoria, más que de la URSS como régimen. 













"División 150ª de rifles, Orden de Kutúzov de segunda clase, división de Idritsa, 79º cuerpo de rifles, 3º ejército de choque, 1º frente bielorruso"


----------



## bigmaller (9 Abr 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Por cierto sobre lo de kramatorsk alguien pued
> 
> 
> Joder, criar a una hija para acabar así en la flor de la vida. A saber la culpa que tiene los padres por comerles la cabeza con ultranacionalismos de mierda, o quizás no. De pequeños les debe quedar clarísimo de quién a hierro mata a hierro muere, y que el pueblo siempre pone la sangre. La única justificación para usar la violencia es para la defensa propia y sin vanagloriarse de ello. En verdad esta guerra es un absurdo que nunca debería haberse dado. Lo único que se demandaba durante años era dejar de hostigar a los rusófilos, dejar de blanquear, fomentar e inculcar el odio banderista filonazi a la sociedad ucraniana, y una* neutralidad *que bien aprovechada hubiese beneficiado a los ucranianos si hubiesen sabido jugar las cartas de la manera correcta. Pero nada, los han llevado al matadero y aplaudiendo por ello, ya se sabe, hasta la _última gota de sangre_...menos la del títere del payaso del Zelensky. Armas, armas, armas; como si estás te garantizasen un escudo de inmortalidad.



Zelenski acabara en una casita en miami. 

Junto a Guaido y otros muchos traidores asus patrias.


----------



## Teuro (9 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> De "el lince", pongo dos extractos ya de paso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aunque las sanciones no sirven para nada (de hecho nunca han servido), perdemos la perspectiva en comparar como no democráticas las naciones que ponen sanciones y callar con quien invade países.


----------



## alnitak (9 Abr 2022)

curioso curioso curioso

justo india dice que no condena la invasion, que compra todo el petroleo y se monta un golpe.de estado en pakistan... 

dejadme adivinar ...el que da el golpe es proUSA ??


----------



## delhierro (9 Abr 2022)

Aksturiax dijo:


> Supongo que ya estará dicho mil veces por el hilo, pero es la bandera de la victoria soviética, la que se colgó en el Reichstag. Y se sigue sacando el 9 de Mayo como símbolo de victoria, más que de la URSS como régimen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No me des lecciones , que se de que hablo, la bandera en ese tanque y en muchos otros sitios es la Sovietica. No la que llaman de la victoria que es ligeramente diferente y con la inscripción.


----------



## Remequilox (9 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Entonces me das la razón, porque si limitas la cantidad de dólares estás falseando el valor de tu moneda, no hay más...
> Que a mi me parece muy bien que la moneda principal de comercio no tenga por qué ser el dólar, pero eso no significa que, simplemente con "hacer que no existe" vayas a lograr eso
> 
> Por otro lado, desde el mismo momento que cualquier ruso de a pie no pueda comprar todos los dólares que quiera, como si los quiere para usarlo empapelando su baño, es falsear el valor de esa moneda, punto, es poner un cepo cambiario al estilo de Venezuela o Argentina...ese es el nivel
> ...



Tú tampoco puedes comprar rublos con tus euros......
Solo podrías hacerlo si realizases contrabando de billetes de euro hacia Rusia, lo que te convertiría en un delincuente a ojos de la UE (está prohibido por la Comisión Europea exportar o vender billetes de euros a los rusos).
Por supuesto que cuando existen limitaciones y controles de capitales, estás manipulando y falseando.
Otra cosa es que debes valorar cada "dinero" en relación a muchas cosas, no solo en la relación concreta a otra moneda.
Puedes valorar diferentes monedas en relación a un artículo de consumo general (tipo un BigMac), o en relación a un activo financiero no vinculado a monedas (tipo un Bitcoin), o en relación a determinados bienes considerados universalmente cuasi-dinero (tipo un lingote de oro), o hacer una tabla múltiple de conversiones y equivalencias (tipo rublo-rupia, rupia-dolar Singapur, dolar Singapur-yen, yen-euro...)....

La desdolarización rusa no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con las emisiones salvajes y sin respaldo de Venezuela o Argentina.
Precisamente la emisión de rublo está muy ligada (muchísimo) a la cantidad de reserva en divisa existente.
Si se dejase el cambio libre a dólares u otras divisas, disminuirían mucho las reservas bancarias en divisa, y por tanto, debería disminuir la cantidad de rublo emitido (lo que revalorizaría la moneda, implicaría tensiones deflacionistas y causaría un déficit monetario en la economía).

Venezuela o Argentina emitieron moneda convertible más allá de la capacidad real de conversión. No había suficiente dólar para ser convertido en pesos o bolívares. Por eso suspendieron las conversiones (y luego deflactaron la moneda).

La cantidad de moneda emitida (y por tanto, su valor) es más un arte que no una ciencia.
Puedes emitir toda la moneda que "estimes" que tu economía necesita (y será eso, tu personal y libre apreciación de una supuesta "necesidad"), al estilo del BCE o la FED. O puedes emitir tanta moneda como determinados "fundamentos" de tu economía te exijan (reservas de divisa, reservas de oro, volumen de transacciones registradas y su impacto en los precios registrados, siempre con el sesgo de porqué unos y no otros indicadores "fundamentales"), al estilo de una política monetaria clásica (tipo Banco de Inglaterra en su día, o BCR actualmente).


----------



## Teuro (9 Abr 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Y que no se nos olvide que han empezado a hacerlo justo la misma semana que Rusia les invade...
> 
> Los discursos oficialistas de ambos bandos son tan ridiculos que solo un infante podria tragarselos. Y resulta que se los traga el 9x%. Es triste vivir estos tiempos de involucion.



Evidentemente ambos mienten más que un condenado, pero acaso ¿no es la propaganda una de las facetas más imporantes de la guerra?.


----------



## alcorconita (9 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Joder... . Pero el del mig-29 lo tienen que hacer si o si?
> 
> Yo tengo el simulador aparcado hace 5 años....



Yo le estoy dando caña al IL-2 Sturmovik "_Birds of Prey_" de mi play3. 

Y también tengo aparcaos el IL-2 Sturmovik y el IL-2 Sturmovik 1946, originales, para pc. Telita estos 2 últimos.


----------



## Salamandra (9 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> curioso curioso curioso
> 
> justo india dice que no condena la invasion, que compra todo el petroleo y se monta un golpe.de estado en pakistan...
> 
> dejadme adivinar ...el que da el golpe es proUSA ??



Bueno, parte de la neblina, como Argelia, como Yemen, como los atentados en Israel, como el Sahara, como algunas islitas en Asia o en el Artico. Toques de atención pero, sobre todo, dejar a ciertos países entretenidos en defender sus plazas e, incluso, hacer más cara la venta o compra de influencias.

Ya ni hablemos de Taiwan porque éso caza mayor.


----------



## alnitak (9 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Lo de mariupol da para muchas peliculas.
> 
> Es importante ( aunque triste) ganar el relato.



lo que va a ser interesante es lo que va a encontrar el.ejercito ruso en maripoul... 

oficiales de la otan... centro de desarrollo de coronavirus ... 

por algo azov estaba ahi.. la planta esa guarda de todo abajo...


----------



## Tierra Azul (9 Abr 2022)

sobre las fechorias nazis con su misilito tochka contra los civiles en la estacion de tren

Explicacion de donde venia el misil ukro (del lado ukro)


Igualito con los del isis, comiendo la cabeza a los ninos, por eso hay que acabar de una puta vez con el tema y los nazis


----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2022)

_El buitre de la guerra no está en Mariupol_

Klitschko se reúne en Kiev con Bernard-Henri-Levy, artífice de todas las revoluciones de color de los últimos años, desde Libia hasta Ucrania.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41102


----------



## Tierra Azul (9 Abr 2022)

Aksturiax dijo:


> Supongo que ya estará dicho mil veces por el hilo, pero es la bandera de la victoria soviética, la que se colgó en el Reichstag. Y se sigue sacando el 9 de Mayo como símbolo de victoria, más que de la URSS como régimen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2022)

"Esta guerra debe ganarse en el campo de batalla" - Josep Borrell, jefe de Eurodiplomacia

En esencia, se trata de un apoyo abierto de la UE a los planes de destrucción de Rusia.

Y nuestros funcionarios aún tienen cinco días relajados.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41099


----------



## CEMENTITOS (9 Abr 2022)

Repito: DA IGUAL que el misil lo hubiera lanzado el mismísimo Farlopensky.
Es un relato. RussiaToday y Sputnik están censuradas porque no siguen EL RELATO.
Los que se creen el relato acaban emponzoñados con ARNm o alistándose voluntarios para combatir contra el cambio climático.
Lo que les digan.
Hacen falta muchas ovejas para pagar el gasoil de un yate.


----------



## Nico (9 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Yo entro con Yandex en RT, pero no puedo entrar en Sputnik.




No entres por el DOMINIO, usa el IP.

Al no tener que "resolver" el DOMINIO para ir a la IP, vas directamente.

Es este: *178.248.233.26 *

Te aviso que como le han REVOCADO su CERTIFICADO DE SEGURIDAD, el navegador te dirá que es un "sitio no seguro", pero es el de SPUTNIK NEWS, lo que pasa es que, al revocarle el certificado, algunos navegadores no te dejan entrar.


----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2022)

Debo añadir que es poco probable que se gane la guerra indirecta con EE.UU. y la OTAN en Ucrania si se lucha con la mitad de las fuerzas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41100


----------



## ZARGON (9 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Sigo sin entender nada igual que tu.



Bueno yo hablo del movimiento estrictamente militar.
Saludo camarada.


----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2022)

Ruslan Dzyuba, que se escapó de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas, contó en una entrevista exclusiva cómo fueron vigilados él y otros cautivos.

Recordemos que cuando el hombre trató de salir de Ucrania hacia la república popular de Luhansk, se dirigió al puesto de control de la OSCE, donde le dijeron que esperara hasta el proceso de registro y entonces le golpearon en la cabeza.

Según él, no sólo ucranianos sino también extranjeros se encontraban entre los que lo mantenían cautivo. Esto se oía en su discurso y se veía en los uniformes que llevaban.

"Ya había trabajado en el ferrocarril, a menudo me encontraba con colegas de otros países", dijo Ruslan.

t.me/surf_noise1/10667


----------



## kelden (9 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Evidentemente ambos mienten más que un condenado, pero acaso ¿no es la propaganda una de las facetas más imporantes de la guerra?.



Cuándo Tyson peleaba con Hollyfield, tu crees que le preocupaba mucho que el de la segunda fila comentara con el de al lado que Tyson era un pandillero violador y Evander un angelito que contribuía a su parroquia todos los domingos? Me parece a mi que no ... solo le preocupaba soltarle un par de buenas hostias al otro.

Vamos a ver la propaganda occidental no tiene otro fin que hacer pasar al ganao local por unos aros que de otra forma no pasaría (Qué prefieres? Pagar 2, 3 o 4 € por la gasofa o que sigan matando niños ukros? Poner el aire acondicionado o que sigan matando recien nacidos ukros en las incubadoras como en Kuwait?   ). Influencia en el resultado de la guerra? Cero.


----------



## Impresionante (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2022)

Los combatientes chechenos de Rubizhne liquidaron a un grupo de nazis de las AFU

"Los nazis que estaban de patrulla fueron enviados directamente desde los Abejorros a la otra vida sin pensarlo dos veces. Allí testificarán. La parte de los banderovitas a los que les gusta roncar nos echó la bronca directamente desde sus camas a través de las ventanas", escribió el jefe de la República de Chechenia.

El vídeo fue publicado por Ramzan Kadyrov.

t.me/Soldierline/2884

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Rudi Rocker (9 Abr 2022)

De aquellos polvos, estos lodos.

Interesante articulo del 8.Feb..22









Con el pretexto de la guerra en Ucrania los Estados Unidos quiere evitar que Europa comercie con China y Rusia







observatoriocrisis.com


----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2022)

Rúbrica de mendicidad de Kiev

El ministro de Defensa, Oleksiy Reznikov, ha afirmado que Ucrania necesita armas pesadas modernas de sus socios occidentales.
Los tanques soviéticos, como ves, no gustan.

Lista de deseos:

- Sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple con un alcance de más de 40 km;

- Misiles antibuque, tanques;

- Vehículos blindados y artillería con un calibre de 155, no de 152 como en los cañones soviéticos.

t.me/Soldierline/2883


----------



## Impresionante (9 Abr 2022)

Hungría apoya la idea de una investigación independiente e imparcial de los hechos en Bucha, dijo el secretario de prensa del primer ministro húngaro, Bertalan Havasi.


----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2022)

_Sobre la mujer muerta de la foto de antes. Sigo si saber el nombre, pero hay más información. Sufrió un ataque de karma._


Una mujer del ejército ucraniano muere en un ataque de represalia de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas

Primero grabó un vídeo de vehículos blindados en llamas y murió un par de horas después en un ataque de represalia de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

t.me/Soldierline/2881


----------



## alnitak (9 Abr 2022)

espero que mañana gane lepen pormpoco y en lamsegunda vuelta arrase

hay que acabar con la union europea 

romper el euro y echar a todos los funcionarios y pensionistas

viva rusia
viva españa


----------



## alnitak (9 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>




exacto hungria sabe que fueron los ukros los culpables.. todo todo esta siendo limpieza etnica de los ukros...


----------



## Teuro (9 Abr 2022)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Totalmente, dan ascopena. El uso del ignore es esencial, y aún así cuesta separar el grano de la paja. Ejemplo, el video de esos chavales cantando en Berlin la canción rusa de marras. Que ya hace días un forero demostró que era antiguo... pues lo he visto como 10 veces posteado, y eso que mi lista de ignorados es amplia... Por favor señores, controlen esa incontinencia posteadora, y usen los thanks con cabeza. Yo hago barridos página por página y solo me detengo en los mensajes con más thanks... en fin, por aportar algo aquí, una lista de foreros que es esencial IGNORAR:
> 
> @rejon @JAGGER @Disturbed @Javier Castañeda Belmonte @Desadaptado Dimensional @*_* Рокоссовский @Proletario Blanco @Fígaro @Tucho Cacolas @SkullandPhones @Sitezumbanlosoidos @Simo Hayha @Scardanelli @Profesor Bacterio @Pinovski @vladimirovich @Michael_Knight @Medaigualtodo @keylargof @Happy Mask Salesman @Evangelion @txusky_g @El Ariki Mau @EGO @Decimus @Cygnus Saint @podemita medio @Patatas bravas @ppacogonzalezz
> 
> ...



Es cierto que ambos bandos hay foreros que parecen más una agencia de noticias que de otra cosa, están contínuamente posteando con material que parece ser que le pasan de "fuentes oficiales". Por otra parte también existe el riesgo de que si te aislas en una burbuja de confort donde solo oyes lo que quieres oir al final te estás creando un mundo virtual que no es el real. La información es informacíon y es lo que debe prevalecer más que la "decoración" que le pongan los medios, recuero un ejemplo cuando en Francia una persona de una religión muy concreta agredió a un sacerdote de otra religión muy concreta mediante un corte en el cuello y tras eso la policía disparó al agresor. Pues bien, esa es la información, pero ahora como lo contó un medio con cierta orientación política muy concreta como "El País": "Fallece un sacerdote en un atentado, el autor es asesinado por la policía" y en otro de derechas pondría "Degollado un sacerdote por un terrorista islamista que finalmente fue abatido por la policía". Los titulares son del todo menos inocentes e imparciales.

Mi recomendación: Leer, escuchar, constrastar, no comulgar, librarse de ataduras precondecidas y sacar tus propias conclusiones, que no son las de la barra del bar, sino más elaboradas. Pone el ejemplo del follavacunas, llevamos 2 años hablando del covid, los chips de Bill Gates, las vacunas magnéticas, las vacunas esterilizadoras testiculares, los Miguelbosenistas, los receptores de 5G, que los triple vacunados son los más guerreros puesto que los microchips de grafeno inscrustados en sus cerebro se han asimilado a sus neuronas de forma que maniuplan su voluntad en una mezcla de las órdenes que reciben por 5G y las propias de sus neuronas.


----------



## Nico (9 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Entonces me das la razón, porque si limitas la cantidad de dólares estás falseando el valor de tu moneda, no hay más...
> Que a mi me parece muy bien que la moneda principal de comercio no tenga por qué ser el dólar, pero eso no significa que, simplemente con "hacer que no existe" vayas a lograr eso
> 
> Por otro lado, desde el mismo momento que cualquier ruso de a pie no pueda comprar todos los dólares que quiera, como si los quiere para usarlo empapelando su baño, es falsear el valor de esa moneda, punto, es poner un cepo cambiario al estilo de Venezuela o Argentina...ese es el nivel
> ...




Es correcto lo que dices, pero funciona diferente *según seas IMPORTADOR o EXPORTADOR.*

Desde ya, tener el cambio intervenido, en el mediano y largo plazo quita estímulos a la PRODUCCION y genera DISTORSIONES (y esto pobreza).

Lo que pasa, en el caso de Rusia, es que sirve como "medida bélica" para sus exportaciones de petróleo y gas. Al obligar a que te paguen en rublos y fijar un cambio, *obligas a los compradores a "fortalecerte" tu propia moneda "gratis"*.

El truco de EE.UU. con las sanciones era volatilizar el rublo (guerra económica) y empobrecer brutalmente a Rusia.
Al defender Rusia su moneda (con esta triquiñuela), han conseguido FORTALECERLA y evitar ese problema.

Ahora... si tu eres un IMPORTADOR ruso, tienes que obtener los dólares del Estado y este te los dará o no... pero si tu importación es crítica, los obtienes a razón de 80 rublos por un dólar.

Si Rusia no hubiera tomado estas medidas y el dólar estuviera a 200 rublos (como se fue en un primer momento) entonces el importador tiene que pagar 200 rublos por un dólar y trasladar ese costo a los precios (inflación, pobreza).

Los rusos consiguieron ESTABILIZAR la moneda, evitar un duro golpe económico y devolver el golpe. Eso si, sirve en el CORTO PLAZO, no es una medida que sirva para "siempre".


----------



## crocodile (9 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Debo añadir que es poco probable que se gane la guerra indirecta con EE.UU. y la OTAN en Ucrania si se lucha con la mitad de las fuerzas.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/41100



La mitad o menos creo yo.


----------



## Nico (9 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> 5.000 rublos por onza de oro (lo del gramo sera cosa de los traductores automaticos).




No. Haz los números y verás que *fijaron el precio en GRAMOS y no en ONZAS.*

5000 rublos son (redondeando) unos U$S 63 y ese es el precio *para UN GRAMO de oro, no para UNA ONZA.*

La onza de oro está en torno *a los U$S 2000* (siempre redondeando).


----------



## bigmaller (9 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> espero que mañana gane lepen pormpoco y en lamsegunda vuelta arrase
> 
> hay que acabar con la union europea
> 
> ...



Es complicaeo pero Mélenchon DEBE pedir el voto para Le pen. Ya basta de este puto mundo. 

De esa forma veremos si la extrema derecha da lk que promete o son uno mas.


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Abr 2022)

Ea, ea, ea, los Bastardos se cabrean...


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Abr 2022)

Las colchas de colores pasan, la bandera roja con los símbolos obreros permanece.


----------



## ZARGON (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Remequilox (9 Abr 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es por que los rusos no cortan el suministro desde el oeste. Les siguen llegando pertrechos a los nazis del dombas. Se habla de falta de tropas. Los rusos no pueden traer 50000 tropas adicionales?. Es una sangría innecesaria y perfectamente evitable.



En una guerra haces lo que puedes, buscando el mayor efecto con el menor coste. Efectismos los justos, que además, suelen ser contraproducentes.

Supongamos por un momento que a Ucrania le están entregando tanques por el oeste, y son transportados por tren.
El trayecto diseñado va de oeste a este, unos 1.000 km, en convoyes de varias decenas de vagones.
Puedes neutralizar (bombardear) esos portes en el oeste, en el centro o en el este.

Si bombardeas en el oeste, nada más entrar (y queda muy efectista):
Necesitas capacidad de bombardeo lejano (misiles buenos), y pierdes cierta capacidad de "afinar".
El bombardeo seguramente solo destruirá uno o dos vagones (lo suficiente para parar, momentáneamente, el convoy), y su carga. Parte de los daños son relativamente fácil de reparar o reciclar para piezas. El enemigo apenas a tenido costos de combustible en el transporte.
El resto de la carga (tanques en este ejemplo), seguramente se quedan allí, en el oeste.

Resultado: Causas poco daño, fácilmente reversible, generas un potente refuerzo del contingente apostado en el oeste, gasta munición "de la buena" (y más cara).

Si bombardeas en el centro, el único lugar razonable son los puentes del Dnieper vinculados a los núcleos de Dnipro y Kremenchuk. 
Sí, los paras ahí, destruyendo parte de los pertrechos (no todo), y montando tú mismo una inmensa barricada que luego, si quieres atacar, no podrás superar. _De facto _les estarías montando a los ucranianos una especie de línea Maginot en el Dnieper, fuertemente armada.

Puedes bombardear en el este, lugar de destino de esos pertrechos. 
Está más cerca, puedes usar misiles de corto alcance, artillería clásica, aviación.... Puedes afinar mucho más. Has obligado a los ucranianos a gastar combustible en desplazar cientos o miles de toneladas atravesando todo el país para nada. Los vagones dañados en el este, son vagones perdidos (no puedes repararlos en esa zona).

Lo inteligente en una guerra de desgaste sin prisas, es hacer lo que están haciendo.
¿El riesgo? Que los ucranianos te estén montando una maskirova, armando un potente contingente blindado en la zona Sumy-Chernigov, y a la que te despistes, te entren hacia Kursk-Orel (... Tula.... Moscú...)


----------



## alnitak (9 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Es complicaeo pero Mélenchon DEBE pedir el voto para Le pen. Ya basta de este puto mundo.
> 
> De esa forma veremos si la extrema derecha da lk que promete o son uno mas.




interesa sumar mañana le pen y zemmour y ponernos a soñar...


----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2022)

Entre los antiguos liberales, destaca ahora Grigory Yavlinsky.

Con la salida de Navalny del ruedo, el líder de Yabloko aprovechó la petición, no en cualquier lugar, sino en su propio sitio web, para recoger firmas contra la operación militar.

La reacción y las declaraciones públicas sobre estas actividades antipatrióticas no se hicieron esperar.

t.me/surf_noise1/10668


----------



## Sinjar (9 Abr 2022)

Aún me acuerdo cuando decían que Rusia se iba a pique a la semana de empezar la invasión debido a las sanciones. Que e rublo se iba a pique, que si Putin se veía obligado a cerrar la bolsa, que si corralito..

Como nos mienten los medios, es acojonante.


----------



## crocodile (9 Abr 2022)

Z Informes de la milicia de Novorossiya (DNR, LNR, Ucrania, Guerra):
❗La operación conjunta de las tropas de la RPD y las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa continúa para liberar completamente a Mariupol — Ministerio de Defensa Ruso

Según el departamento, además de los nazis del batallón Azov y los restos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, hay mercenarios extranjeros en Mariupol. Esto se supo como resultado de intercepciones de radio. Las comunicaciones por radio, además del ucraniano y el ruso, se realizan en seis idiomas más.

Qué más se dijo en el departamento:

- En Mariupol, ahora están bloqueados los mercenarios extranjeros, que llegaron para matar a los militares rusos, escondiéndose detrás de un "escudo humano" de civiles;

- El régimen nacionalista de Kiev se negó a retirar a los militantes de Mariupol. Con esto en mente, la ciudad será liberada por las tropas de la RPD y unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas RF;

- Misiles lanzados desde el aire de alta precisión destruyeron un gran depósito de cohetes y armas de artillería en el área del asentamiento de Nimirovskoye;

- Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron un avión Su-27 ucraniano en el aire cerca del pueblo de Novomikhailovka;

- La aviación operacional-táctica de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia golpeó 54 instalaciones militares de Ucrania.

❗ Se informa que se han formado cinco grupos de sabotaje ~ reconocimiento a partir del batallón Azov, cuyas acciones se supone que se llevarán a cabo en forma de un modelo ruso en automóviles con números rusos y marcados con el signo "Z". Los grupos están destinados a cometer actos de sabotaje y ataques terroristas contra la población civil para desacreditar a las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa. Los grupos incluyen mercenarios extranjeros de países europeos.


----------



## la mano negra (9 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> "Esta guerra debe ganarse en el campo de batalla" - Josep Borrell, jefe de Eurodiplomacia
> 
> En esencia, se trata de un apoyo abierto de la UE a los planes de destrucción de Rusia.
> 
> ...



Vaya canalla que ha salido el interfecto ¿ Conque vais a ganarle la guerra a Rusia en el campo de batalla , no ? Eso se creía también Adolfo Hitler. Borrell nos ha salido un fhürer en chiquitillo. Ojalá se levantara un huracán que barriera de la faz de la tierra a tanto indeseable imperialista depredador de las riquezas naturales de los demás.


----------



## Impresionante (9 Abr 2022)

A cuánto nos sale la bromita de contribuir al estado fallido Sorosiano?


----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2022)

La antigua escuela de formación profesional nº 39 de Kostyantynivka es la sede del regimiento nacionalista Azov.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41106


----------



## circodelia2 (9 Abr 2022)

Canallas de la psoe como el javier solana carnicero de serbios. 
....


----------



## piru (9 Abr 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Nooo, son maldad pura, pero tan imbéciles no pueden llegar a ser. Sería un golpe de karma interesante si fuese cierto.




Es muy posible. Para qué se van a molestar en cuidar los detalles? No tienen ninguna necesidad porque Occidente les va a consentir todo. Si se demuestra sin lugar a dudas que el misil era ukra y lo de Bucha un montaje. Lo silenciarán y a por la próxima falsa bandera.


----------



## ZARGON (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (9 Abr 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


>



Puse lo mismo paginas más atrás.

Ataque de falsa bandera. Luego a sacar documentales sobre Zelensky en Telecinco..


----------



## Magick (9 Abr 2022)

Este video apareció en una televisión ucraniana, probablemente por error, ya que luego se eliminó, pero ya era demasiado tarde.

Bueno, vemos soldados ucranianos en Bucha el 3 de abril que acomodan y arrastran cadáveres para preparar el "set fotográfico" a favor de los satélites y los reporteros.

Diría que este video pone fin al caso Bucha, incluso si nunca será cubierto por los medios occidentales:

t.me/LombardiaRussiaGeN/9104


----------



## otroyomismo (9 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _No se quien es, pero ha pasado a mejor vida_
> 
> Мяу
> t.me/rosich_rus/3506
> ...



Que nadie se me mosquee pero este tipo de posts me parecen absolutamente innecesarios. Que tristeza, ostias.


----------



## Bishop (9 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Te voy a hacer una comparación para que la entiendas...(lo siento, no puedo poner dibujos)
> 
> Tú tienes dos panaderías dónde comprar el pan todos los días, todo bien, tienes opciones y vas donde te interesa cada vez dependiendo de la dirección desde la que llegas a tu casa o compras cosas en uno y en otro, según lo que te parece más barato o te interesa más...
> 
> ...



En ese ejemplo, resulta que tú le vas a vender al panadero una parte de la harina y del gas del horno, esencial para que su negocio funcione. Y en condiciones bastante más ventajosas que las que puede obtener en otros sitios. Les beneficia a las dos partes llevarse bien, puesto que sacan provecho mutuo.


----------



## Sinjar (9 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ❗ Se informa que se han formado cinco grupos de sabotaje ~ reconocimiento a partir del batallón Azov, cuyas acciones se supone que se llevarán a cabo en forma de un modelo ruso en automóviles con números rusos y marcados con el signo "Z". Los grupos están destinados a cometer actos de sabotaje y ataques terroristas contra la población civil para desacreditar a las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa. Los grupos incluyen mercenarios extranjeros de países europeos.




Viendo el numero de serie del misil Tochka-U, me creo ya cualquier cosa por parte de la OTAN.

Menudos hijos de la gran puta.


----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2022)

Los ucronazis vuelven a atacar los tanques de ácido en Rubizhne, por segunda vez 

t.me/vicktop55/2968


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Abr 2022)

Los secuaces del aplaudido en la Cortes continuan con su caza de brujas:


----------



## Magick (9 Abr 2022)

Chechenos y rusos sacan civiles de los sótanos de Mariupol, los ayudan, los cuidan y los alimentan.

Y así sucede en todas partes según los testimonios:

t.me/LombardiaRussiaGeN/9098


----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2022)

Cerca de Rubizhne (región de Luhansk), explotó un tanque de ácido nítrico.

No puede salir nada bueno de ello, pero no es un arma química, por lo que los residentes locales no deben entrar en pánico.

(foto/vídeo de los suscriptores)

t.me/mig41/16273


----------



## Nico (9 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Debo añadir que es poco probable que se gane la guerra indirecta con EE.UU. y la OTAN en Ucrania *si se lucha con la mitad de las fuerzas.*
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/41100



Salvo que Rusia lance una movilización general (cosa que tampoco es muy efectiva porque incorporas tropa mal preparada), el punto es que no pueden dejar "desguarnecidas" las fronteras (ni la oriental, ni la occidental).

En la guerra *tú no sabes "qué puede pasar"* y lo terrible sería comprometer grandes fuerzas en Ucrania a costa *de dejar liberada la frontera, sea para un avance chino o de la OTAN.*

Primero *defiendes tu territorio*, luego tratas de lograr objetivos "afuera".

Rusia puede soportar un fallo en Ucrania... lo que NO podría soportar es una invasión a su territorio.


----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2022)

Alemania está registrando ataques a instalaciones y comercios rusos, dijo el jefe del Ministerio del Interior alemán a los periodistas

A finales de marzo, la policía criminal informó de que cada semana se denunciaban unos 200 delitos contra ciudadanos de habla rusa de Alemania, desde insultos y amenazas hasta violencia física y daños a la propiedad.

t.me/mig41/16280


----------



## Nico (9 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Una mujer del ejército ucraniano muere en un ataque de represalia de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas
> 
> *Primero grabó un vídeo* de vehículos blindados en llamas y murió un par de horas después en un ataque de represalia de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.




No pueden dejar de tiktokear e instagramear hasta el fin. Antes muerta que sencilla.


----------



## Salamandra (9 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> En ese ejemplo, resulta que tú le vas a vender al panadero una parte de la harina y del gas del horno, esencial para que su negocio funcione. Y en condiciones bastante más ventajosas que las que puede obtener en otros sitios. Les beneficia a las dos partes llevarse bien, puesto que sacan provecho mutuo.



Más o menos dicho de otra manera y con muchísimos matices de soberanías, disputas e intereses geoestratégicos. La conclusión mía, los datos concretos en la noticia, pero dado el lugar...









Russia's Kuril Islands investment promotion draws investors from India, China, among other countries: report - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





La promoción de inversiones en las Islas Kuriles de Rusia atrae a inversores de India, China, entre otros países: informe.


----------



## Egam (9 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo peor es que la UE tendrá dentro a estos nazis…y será tarde. Serán ciudadanos de la Unión
> Me imagino una Francia con argelinos, marroquíes y NAsís ucras…joder, es que Europa se va a tomar por culo a marchas forzadas.



Bueno, la UE ya tiene a Tusk & Co, que son los otros amigos nancis.


----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2022)

En caso de una escalada extrema con Occidente, ¿apoyaría el uso de armas atómicas contra las tropas de la OTAN?
Anonymous Poll 

t.me/mig41/16278





_Todavía está activa_


----------



## Evangelion (9 Abr 2022)

Mariupol ya ha caido....salvo por un par de cositas:


----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Que nadie se me mosquee pero este tipo de posts me parecen absolutamente innecesarios. Que tristeza, ostias.



Le recuerdo que hay una guerra desde 2014 con una limpieza étnica que ha causado 14.000 victimas entre los “negros de las nieves”y que la fallecida seguramente apoyaba. De no ser así no habría estado en el frente fotografiando blindados en llamas toda sonriente. Mala suerte para ella.


----------



## kelden (9 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Salvo que Rusia lance una movilización general (cosa que tampoco es muy efectiva porque incorporas tropa mal preparada), el punto es que no pueden dejar "desguarnecidas" las fronteras (ni la oriental, ni la occidental).
> 
> En la guerra *tú no sabes "qué puede pasar"* y lo terrible sería comprometer grandes fuerzas en Ucrania a costa *de dejar liberada la frontera, sea para un avance chino o de la OTAN.*
> 
> ...



Rusia ya ha conseguido sus objetivos en Ucrania, ya ha ganado la guerra. Solo falta la limpieza y se lo van a tomar con calma.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (9 Abr 2022)

El batallón Azov sigue golpeando duro y pesado a los liberadores en Mariupol, que está aún lejos de ser "liberada" por los ruskis.

Aquí lo que parece un obús de mortero pesado cae directamente sobre un camión ruski de transporte de tropas y armas destruyénolo. La artillería de los malvados ucras ya ha destruído de largo más vehículos ruskis que los ATGM´s o las minas anticarro.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (9 Abr 2022)

Los medios de comunicación occidentales han publicado información que elimina las dudas sobre la implicación de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en el ataque con misiles a la estación de tren de Kramatorsk. Anotaron el número de serie del misil lanzado por las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en Kramatorsk (Sh91579).

Esto permitió confirmar que fueron los militares ucranianos quienes dispararon. Anteriormente, se habían detectado en Donbás misiles ucranianos con un número de serie que comenzaba por Sh915:

- 1. 04.09.2014 en Khartsyzsk (Sh915622);
- 2. 02.02.2015 en Alchevsk (Sh91565);
- 3., 4., 5. desde el 13.02.2015 alrededor de Logvinovo (Sh91566, Sh915527, Sh915328),
sino también las que ya se han puesto en marcha en el transcurso del presente DAFO:
- 6. Hasta el 19.03.2022 en Berdyansk, controlado en el momento de la llegada de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF (Sh915611);
- 7. Hasta el 17.03.2022 en Melitopol, también controlado por las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF (Sh915516).

Y la guinda del pastel es la "difuminación" del número en la foto de la Policía Nacional de Ucrania del misil Tochka-U que cayó el 11.03.2022 en Avdeevka, controlado por las AFU.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41105?comment=2958192


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Abr 2022)

¿Han borrado el hilo de Gili Armaury metiendose con Zhukov?.

Parece que la moderación hace algo bien de vez en cuando...


----------



## dabuti (9 Abr 2022)

Documental: Ucrania en llamas - Oliver Stone

Un documental de Oliver Stone que desvela la participación de EEUU y la OTAN en el "golpe de estado" en Ucrania en el 2014, que daría lugar al actual conflicto.

Ver documental: https://streaming.arcoiris.tv/store_20/lowres/it/users/ucrania_en_llamas_-_oliver_stone_33743.mp4





__





Cargando…






streaming.arcoiris.tv


----------



## Casino (9 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Rusia ya ha conseguido sus objetivos en Ucrania, ya ha ganado la guerra. Solo falta la limpieza y se lo van a tomar con calma.







Claro que sí, por eso no avanzan. De hecho, cuando ya estén seguros de que los ucranianos han aprendido la lección se irán replegando lentamente de toda Crimea y del Donbass.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## JoséBatallas (9 Abr 2022)

*UCRANIA
UNA GUERRA DE NEGOCIOS DONDE SOLO MUEREN LOS QUE NO HACEN NEGOCIOS*

Putin, el "MALO" de la película, va GANANDO la guerra directa de EXTERMINIO MILITAR.
El líder ruso CONTROLA militarmente (a sangre y fuego) y está AFIANZANDO un esquema de ocupación territorial y de GUERRA PERMANENTE en Ucrania. Y se proyecta como el único LIDERAZGO MILITAR NUCLEAR capaz de terminar con la HEGEMONÍA IMPERIAL del mundo capitalista yanqui-europeo globalizado.

EEUU va GANANDO la guerra del engaño y EXTERMINIO TERRORISTA.
No utiliza ejército propio ni ocupación militar. Solo provisión de ARMAS y de logística, BLOQUEOS económicos, financiación de grupos MERCENARIOS paramilitares, control hegemónico sobre la OTAN y la Unión Europea, operaciones TERRORISTAS con exterminios de CIVILES (que luego se hacen pasar como MASACRES del ejército ruso), y producción (durante las 24 hs) de CAMPAÑAS mediáticas orientadas a CONSTRUIR a Vladimir Putin como el nuevo MONSTRUO GENOCIDA NAZI del presente.

La GUERRA DE UCRANIA es básicamente una GUERRA DE NEGOCIOS. Donde los PROTAGONISTAS centrales siempre sacan BENEFICIOS.
"Si no hay guerra, hay que INVENTAR una para hacer negocios", decía Rothschild el padre histórico del SAQUEO capitalista financiero internacional.

Wall Street y las ARMAMENTISTAS del Pentágono van GANANDO la guerra de la VENTA DE ARMAS y de la FINANCIACIÓN especulativa de la guerra.
Las multinacionales PETROLERAS, las EXPORTADORAS y los consorcios de la ALIMENTACIÓN van GANANDO la guerra con las SUBA inflacionaria de precios de materias primas por el conflicto en Ucrania.
Washington y la Unión Europea van GANANDO la guerra contra sus propias CRISIS INTERNAS. Tapando su decadencia (con COLAPSO ECONÓMICO y pérdida de hegemonía global) con un renacer del "MUNDO LIBRE" occidental enfrentado al "MUNDO DICTATORIAL" de Rusia y Putin.
El líder ruso va GANANDO la guerra porque POSICIONÓ de nuevo a Rusia como primera SUPERPOTENCIA MILITAR NUCLEAR en situación de disputarle el CONTROL geopolítico militar global del sistema capitalista a EEUU como en la época de la Unión Soviética.
Solo van PERDIENDO la guerra, los que MUEREN (de ambos bandos) en la guerra, SIN SABER para que están en la guerra. Y en general, los miles de MILLONES de alienados planetarios que miran la guerra por TV (como si fuera una serie entretenida de Netflix), y toman posición por uno o por otro, sin saber exactamente que SE DISPUTA en la película de terror.

Y hay un punto PRIMERO:
La GUERRA no es PAZ, NI DEMOCRACIA ni DERECHOS HUMANOS.
La democracia de mercado (con todo su falso doble DISCURSO pacifista) es solo una estrategia capitalista para SAQUEAR PAISES sin utilizar el PODER MILITAR.
Y donde los tanques, aviones y misiles son SUSTITUIDOS por la MANIPULACIÓN mediática y el control social LEGITIMADO con el "VOTO POPULAR" a lo políticos corruptos del sistema.

La GUERRA MILITAR es (y fue históricamente) el primer INSTRUMENTO de poder para DOMINAR Y CONTROLAR países, territorios y sociedades. La usaron todos los IMPERIALISMOS desde la prehistoria hasta aquí. Incluidos el Imperio capitalista inglés-yanqui y todos los imperialismos europeos. Nacidos de las depredaciones de pueblos, MASACRES MILITARES y la esclavización en masa de los pueblos conquistados.

Y la DEMOCRÁTICA y bien civilizada sociedad imperialista YANQUI-OTAN, que hoy "CONDENA" a la MASACRE MILITAR de Putin en Ucrania, es la misma LOGIA imperialista criminal que BOMBARDEÓ Y EXTERMINÓ población civil en Yugoslavia, Kosovo, Afganistán, Irak, Siria, Libia, sin que ninguna CADENA mediática de sus propiedad los llamara CRIMINALES DE GUERRA.

Y hay un PRINCIPIO rector para no morir idiota pensando en QUIÉN VA A GANAR LA GUERRA.
La Guerra (desde hace más de doscientos años) ya la GANÓ UNO SOLO.
Se llama SISTEMA CAPITALISTA que inventó a TODOS LOS QUE HACEN LA GUERRA.
Un señor OMNIPRESENTE y al que NADIE NOMBRA.
Cuya existencia la OCULTAN sistemáticamente el jardín de infantes, la escuela, la universidad y los medios de comunicación.

Y pierda Putin, o pierda la yanqui-OTAN, el único que GANA es el señor SISTEMA capitalista, y los únicos que PIERDEN son los MUERTOS. Que descansan en PAZ y sin entender porqué murieron.

Los espero, en el próximo bombardeo de Putin.

MANUEL FREYTAS / IAR Noticias


----------



## Simo Hayha (9 Abr 2022)

Los rusos no están dejando más que mierda y suciedad (además de cadáveres) en las zonas ocupadas de las que han sido expulsados. Por lo visto es un pueblo sucio y malholiente. 

De ahí que no nos deba sorprender que los filorrusos sean también unos holgazanes desaseados que no se cambian de muda más que cuando su edor es ya tan insoportable que su mama se niega a hacerles el desayuno.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (9 Abr 2022)

Boris Johnson esta en Kiev. Putin les ha faltado al respeto a los británicos. Ahora van a aprender una dura lección.


----------



## Bishop (9 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No entres por el DOMINIO, usa el IP.
> 
> Al no tener que "resolver" el DOMINIO para ir a la IP, vas directamente.
> 
> ...



En mi caso no es problema de DNS, se resuelve correctamente:







Y tampoco es problema del certificado. Si lo fuera, te avisa y te permite soslayarlo manualmente.


----------



## crocodile (9 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los secuaces del aplaudido en la Cortes continuan con su caza de brujas:



Va a haber asesinatos a punta pala de sospechosos de ser pro rusos.


----------



## kelden (9 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Claro que sí, por eso no avanzan. De hecho, cuando ya estén seguros de que los ucranianos han aprendido la lección se irán replegando lentamente de toda Crimea y del Donbass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No necesitan avanzar. 

.- Toda la industria militar está destruida. No volverán a fabricar un tanque en décadas. Se habla de más de 130 empresas destruidas.
.- Se han atacado y destruido la práctica totalidad de refinerías, depósitos de combustibles y almacenes de municiones por todo el país que van a lastrar la economía ucraniana por muchos años y su capacidad para rearmarse. No va a producir un litro de gasofa en años.

Ahora tenemos que:

.- Ucrania está mendigando equipos ex-soviéticos por todos lados. Esto no es fruto de una campaña para apoyar a Ucrania sino porque le han diezmado su flota de tanques y blindados.
.- Ucrania está pidiendo por todos lados aeronaves ex-soviéticas y pasa lo mismo que con los blindados, lo hace porque le han destruido su flota.
.- Ucrania está pidiendo sistemas de defensa aérea y lo hace, de nuevo, porque le han destruido la mayor parte de lo que tenía.

Lo que falta para confirmar la desmilitarización forzosa de Ucrania es que se plasme en un acuerdo donde se establezcan los límites como puede ser una zona desmilitarizada alrededor de la frontera con Rusia y el no despliegue de medios ofensivos en sus FFAA o cosas similares, que pueden dar juego en la mesa de negociación.

Por lo demás es cuestión de tiempo que se rindan. Cuando se queden sin un litro gasofa y sin una bala ya dirán algo.


----------



## piru (9 Abr 2022)

14.ª División de Granaderos SS - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## crocodile (9 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Han borrado el hilo de Gili Armaury metiendose con Zhukov?.
> 
> Parece que la moderación hace algo bien de vez en cuando...



El Armaury debería ser denunciado.por delito de odio y amenazas, hasta los c. De estos pro nazis en plan maton.


----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2022)

Una residente de Mariupol relató con lágrimas en los ojos cómo su hijo menor moría tras ser alcanzado por la metralla de un proyectil disparado por los ucranazis:

"Le veo caer de rodillas y me sobresalto, hijo mío, hijo mío. Y me dijo: "Mami, los documentos, aquí está el pasaporte, tómalo". No tenía nada, no pude averiguar dónde lo tenía. Su cabeza. Miré, tenía una pequeña herida en la parte superior de la cabeza, casi no había sangre. Y sus piernas están cubiertas de sangre. Y él está en mis brazos con su boca unos suspiros, los ojos en el cielo. Señor, acéptalo...".

t.me/boris_rozhin/41107

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## ProfeInsti (9 Abr 2022)

* 
La inteligencia artificial ha permitido identificar a autores de los asesinatos de Bucha e Irpín.*


----------



## Castellano (9 Abr 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Me ha hecho gracia escuchar "Ruska Kurva" pues Kurva en Serbio también es "puta"...ignoraba que también lo fuera en ucraniano o ruso



Lenguas eslavas están emparentadas.

Igual que las lenguas latinas entre si, por ejemplo puta en francés es pute, o puttana en italiano


----------



## Honkler (9 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *
> La inteligencia artificial ha permitido identificar a autores de los asesinatos de Bucha e Irpín.*



La “inteligencia artificial” de los EEUU, supongo…


----------



## Sinjar (9 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *
> La inteligencia artificial ha permitido identificar a autores de los asesinatos de Bucha e Irpín.*



Poner y esto y nada, es lo mismo.


----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2022)

Un trabajador de un servicio funerario murió como consecuencia de un bombardeo de militantes ucranianos cerca de un templo en el distrito de Petrovsky.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41109


----------



## _LoKy_ (9 Abr 2022)

Traducción automática...

Sesión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de RF Igor Konashenkov a partir de las 19.00 horas del 9 de abril de 2022 sobre el progreso de la operación especial en Ucrania

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa continúan realizando una operación militar especial en Ucrania.

▪ Durante el día, la aviación operacional-táctica de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas y las fuerzas de misiles impactaron en 65 instalaciones militares de Ucrania.

Entre ellos: cuatro puestos de mando y centros de comunicación, tres almacenes para logística, así como 41 puntos fuertes y áreas de concentración de equipo militar ucraniano.

▪ Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron tres vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos en el aire: dos en las áreas de los asentamientos de MARIUPOL y KALININSKOE, y uno más, "Bayraktar TB-2", en el área del asentamiento de SAKHNOVSHCHINA, región de Kharkiv.

▪En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, 127 aeronaves, 98 helicópteros, 428 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 2.037 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 229 lanzacohetes múltiples, 886 piezas de artillería de campaña y morteros, así como 1.941 unidades de un vehículo militar especial ha sido destruido tecnología.

▪ El régimen de Kiev no deja intentos de evacuar a los líderes del regimiento nacionalista "Azov" y mercenarios extranjeros de MARIUPOL. Las acciones anteriores para eliminarlos por aire en helicópteros fracasaron.

▪ En la noche del 8 de abril, el régimen de Kiev hizo un nuevo intento fallido de evacuar a los líderes de los nazis ucranianos por mar.

Por la noche, el carguero ucraniano de carga seca "APACHI", asignado al puerto maltés de La Valeta, bajo bandera maltesa siguió en una caravana de barcos desde la bahía de Taganrog hasta el estrecho de Kerch.

A las 22:38 hora de Moscú, a 30 km al sureste de MARIUPOL, el carguero cambió abruptamente de rumbo e intentó abrirse paso hacia el puerto marítimo "MARIUPOL" bloqueado del mar por la Flota del Mar Negro.

El buque de carga seca ucraniano no respondió a las demandas de los buques fronterizos rusos de comunicarse a través del canal internacional, y siguió avanzando en dirección al puerto de MARIUPOL.

Los disparos de artillería de advertencia, realizados por dos patrulleros fronterizos a lo largo del rumbo del buque, no provocaron un cambio de rumbo ni una disminución de la velocidad del buque de carga seca.

Durante el movimiento hacia el puerto de MARIUPOL, el barco realizó un intercambio de radio, transmitiendo mensajes "Soy un maníaco, vengo a ti". Al mismo tiempo, se observaron señales de fuego en la orilla.

Para bloquear el movimiento del buque infractor entre las 22.53 y las 23.30 horas, el buque de la Flota del Mar Negro y los patrulleros fronterizos abrieron fuego de artillería contra el buque de carga seca Apache.

Como consecuencia de un impacto directo sobre la embarcación, se produjo un incendio en la popa de la embarcación.

Después de eso, el buque de carga seca ucraniano se desvió, la tripulación se puso en contacto con los buques fronterizos con una solicitud de alto el fuego y confirmó su disposición a cumplir con todos los requisitos de los marineros rusos.

Como consecuencia del impacto del fuego, no hubo víctimas entre los tripulantes del buque. La tripulación del barco apagó el fuego por su cuenta.

Después de la inspección, el buque de carga seca ucraniano "Apache" con la tripulación es escoltado al puerto de EYSK.
#Rusia Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2022)

Estados Unidos y Europa vacían sus "cubos de basura" militares arrojando equipos y armas fuera de servicio en Ucrania bajo la apariencia de un "gesto de buena voluntad".

Y entonces Estados Unidos convencerá a Europa de que debe defenderse de la "Rusia agresiva". La guerra es la madre de todo. Y un bolsillo lleno.

t.me/surf_noise1/10677


----------



## Alvin Red (9 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No. Haz los números y verás que *fijaron el precio en GRAMOS y no en ONZAS.*
> 
> 5000 rublos son (redondeando) unos U$S 63 y ese es el precio *para UN GRAMO de oro, no para UNA ONZA.*
> 
> La onza de oro está en torno *a los U$S 2000* (siempre redondeando).



Rusia usa siempre el sistema métrico internacional y pasa ,olímpicamente, de sistema anglosajón, conocido como sistema métrico imperial.

Los que trabajéis en ingeniería sabréis el cachondeo que hay en diametros de tuberia, diametro y paso de roscas de tornillos y roscas, presión y un largo etc., no es de extrañar que pase eso:









La "Mars Climate" se estrelló en Marte porque la NASA no tradujo kilómetros a millas


Los técnicos olvidaron convertir datos de navegación del sistema métrico decimal al inglés




elpais.com





*La "Mars Climate" se estrelló en Marte porque la NASA no tradujo kilómetros a millas*
Los tecnicos olvidaron convertir datos de navegación del sistema métrico decimal al inglés


----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2022)

*Situación en el este de Ucrania a las 18.00 horas del 9 de abril de 2022*

▪ En la dirección de Izyum, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas avanzan para destruir metódicamente los refuerzos de las AFU que se aproximan y continúan formando una fuerza de ataque para desarrollar una ofensiva contra Sloviansk.

▪ Continúan los fuertes combates en Popasna y Marinka.

El frente se mantiene sin cambios en el lado de Zaporizhzhya y Huliaipil: es probable que la ofensiva se desarrolle tras tomar el control de todo Mariupol.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41112


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Abr 2022)

ni idea de cuanto mas caro sera que de habitual por que en *holanda* ya es algo mas caro creo que en españa

pero vamos 6 pavos por una botetilla de *aceite de girasol *en ese super en particular . no esta nada mal

Such signs on a red background appeared in a Dutch supermarket: “Expensive? Shut up! Glory to Ukraine"

86.1K views07:18

 








 
​


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Abr 2022)

_Mariupol, los ucranianos se rinden

260 militares de la 36ª Brigada de Marines de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania depusieron las armas. 9 horas después se rindieron otros 239. El oficial ucraniano Alexander Bessmertny declaró: "No queremos víctimas, ni derramamiento de sangre. Estamos cansados de ver morir a la gente,

_


----------



## Top5 (9 Abr 2022)

Inteligencia artificial para identificar a los autores de las masacres en Ucrania


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Abr 2022)

VAIS A EJERCER POR EL BLOQUEO ARTIFICIAL

Y LO SABEIS

*LO*






Y LO SABES
​


----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2022)

Trofeo ucraniano GMZ-3 (Cazaminas sobre orugas - 3)

t.me/boris_rozhin/41115


----------



## capitán almeida (9 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Mariupol, los ucranianos se rinden
> 
> 260 militares de la 36ª Brigada de Marines de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania depusieron las armas. 9 horas después se rindieron otros 239. El oficial ucraniano Alexander Bessmertny declaró: "No queremos víctimas, ni derramamiento de sangre. Estamos cansados de ver morir a la gente,
> 
> _





Billy Ray dijo:


> _Mariupol, los ucranianos se rinden
> 
> 260 militares de la 36ª Brigada de Marines de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania depusieron las armas. 9 horas después se rindieron otros 239. El oficial ucraniano Alexander Bessmertny declaró: "No queremos víctimas, ni derramamiento de sangre. Estamos cansados de ver morir a la gente,
> 
> _



500


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 Abr 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa…


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (9 Abr 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Me ha hecho gracia escuchar "Ruska Kurva" pues Kurva en Serbio también es "puta"...ignoraba que también lo fuera en ucraniano o ruso



En ruso es "suka" ( cirílico , cyka)


----------



## delhierro (9 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Salvo que Rusia lance una movilización general (cosa que tampoco es muy efectiva porque incorporas tropa mal preparada), el punto es que no pueden dejar "desguarnecidas" las fronteras (ni la oriental, ni la occidental).
> 
> En la guerra *tú no sabes "qué puede pasar"* y lo terrible sería comprometer grandes fuerzas en Ucrania a costa *de dejar liberada la frontera, sea para un avance chino o de la OTAN.*
> 
> ...



No jodas. Los chinos no van a atacarles y la frontera con la OTAN es precisamente Ucrania, y los balticos. Pueden mover 100.000 más sin problemas y sin movilizaciones extra. 

No lo hacen por el coste politico, o por si el elemento militar toma un empuje que luego sea dificil de parar. Creo que más por lo ultimo , porque la población apoya esta guerra. Más desde las salvajadas ucranianas contra los prisioneros.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (9 Abr 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> Yo le estoy dando caña al IL-2 Sturmovik "_Birds of Prey_" de mi play3.
> 
> Y también tengo aparcaos el IL-2 Sturmovik y el IL-2 Sturmovik 1946, originales, para pc. Telita estos 2 últimos.



El 1946 con sus mods es muy bueno, no tanto como el IL-2 actual pero muy divertido y bastante realista para ese tipo de aviones.


----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2022)

Me pregunto qué tipo de autorización tiene Alexey Kudrin, Presidente de la Cámara de Cuentas de la Federación Rusa. ¿Probablemente el primero?

Y durante la guerra se va al extranjero el fin de semana.

Creo que no entendemos algo de la estructura de este estado. Lo que sea.

t.me/mig41/16282


----------



## mapachën (9 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es cierto que ambos bandos hay foreros que parecen más una agencia de noticias que de otra cosa, están contínuamente posteando con material que parece ser que le pasan de "fuentes oficiales". Por otra parte también existe el riesgo de que si te aislas en una burbuja de confort donde solo oyes lo que quieres oir al final te estás creando un mundo virtual que no es el real. La información es informacíon y es lo que debe prevalecer más que la "decoración" que le pongan los medios, recuero un ejemplo cuando en Francia una persona de una religión muy concreta agredió a un sacerdote de otra religión muy concreta mediante un corte en el cuello y tras eso la policía disparó al agresor. Pues bien, esa es la información, pero ahora como lo contó un medio con cierta orientación política muy concreta como "El País": "Fallece un sacerdote en un atentado, el autor es asesinado por la policía" y en otro de derechas pondría "Degollado un sacerdote por un terrorista islamista que finalmente fue abatido por la policía". Los titulares son del todo menos inocentes e imparciales.
> 
> Mi recomendación: Leer, escuchar, constrastar, no comulgar, librarse de ataduras precondecidas y sacar tus propias conclusiones, que no son las de la barra del bar, sino más elaboradas. Pone el ejemplo del follavacunas, llevamos 2 años hablando del covid, los chips de Bill Gates, las vacunas magnéticas, las vacunas esterilizadoras testiculares, los Miguelbosenistas, los receptores de 5G, que los triple vacunados son los más guerreros puesto que los microchips de grafeno inscrustados en sus cerebro se han asimilado a sus neuronas de forma que maniuplan su voluntad en una mezcla de las órdenes que reciben por 5G y las propias de sus neuronas.



Harman, el OP creo, es un troll del Kremlin de los chungos.

Ahora, lo del misil... Empiezan diciendo que el número de serie dicen que es Ucraniano y tal... A ver, no me jodas rafa... Dónde está el inventario Ucraniano donde aparece ése número de serie? Es un miente que algo queda... Hablan para su parroquia, el mundo ya sabe quién ha sido (nota pro invasión, son los ruskis).

A @Aurkitu ... dices que la chavala esa, lo puedes entender ante una situación de defensa... y qué cojones piensas que está haciendo? Va a buscar a los invasores, antes de que le hagan un Bucha (que sí, que según los kremlinitas lo de Bucha han sido los ucros... estáis para encerraros, y no en la cárcel, si no en el loquero).

Por lo demás, yo era proruso y pro putin hasta hace 4 días, 21 de Febrero... pero el puto discurso infame que lo podría haber firmado el mismo Hitler, y lo que ha venido después, me hace estar en el lado bueno de ésta historia.

Los que dicen que te acosaban por hablar en Ruso en Ucrania... no habéis estado allí, porque todo el puto mundo habla ruso... pero no por eso son pro kremlin, como vosotros, como en buenos aires o en Caracas no son pro Madrid (obvio, pero es que parece que no os entra en la puta cabeza).

Y todavía me insultaban recuerdo a finales de Febrero cuando aquí mismo decía que la OTAN era 10 veces más fuerte que el 20 de Febrero... organización de la que yo renegaba... hasta el día 24 de Febrero... ahora a ver qué dice la puta de la zakarova cuando se una Finlandia y Suecia... cojonuda la jugada de Putin, cojonuda... la del turco chino de shoigu ya es para que el hijo puta se suicide, que se han cargado 15.000 rusos por su puta culpa... y para bonus track es tener que largarse de chernobyl porque les pusieron a cavar trincheras en el sitio más radioactivo del puto mundo... unos putos cracks... Y todavía pensáis que no habrán sido capaces de poner un tochka en la estación... los americanos se cargaron un tren en serbia, casualmente, pasaba un tren por el puente objetivo... pero esto... esa estación estaba llena de gente continuamente...

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## alfonbass (9 Abr 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Cuando deje de haber sanciones comerciales, y haya libre mercado de verdad de la buena, será cuando podamos saber cuál es el valor, del rublo, del dólar, del euro o del oro, sin falsear.



Yo no digo que exista de verdad libre mercado, solo digo que no podemos saber el valor de una moneda si está con restricciones de uso...

Peron vamos, que limitar ese uso no es precisamente un guiño a la libertad


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Abr 2022)

_Esos lindos tipos de las SS respaldados por Occidente en el Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania._



Que contradictorio resulta ver cómo se obvian estas cosas por los medios y politicos de la UE, es muy curioso. La conclusión que se saca es que esta gente, politicos y medios, aceptaría cualquier clase de régimen mientras este sirviera los intereses de sus amos. Ya fuera un comunismo atroz, o todo lo contrario. Esto demuestra que el color no les importa, rojo o azul les dá igual mientras acepten la deuda y su agenda.


----------



## Abstenuto (9 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *
> La inteligencia artificial ha permitido identificar a autores de los asesinatos de Bucha e Irpín.*


----------



## Nico (9 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No jodas. *Los chinos no van a atacarles y la frontera con la OTAN es precisamente Ucrania*, y los balticos. Pueden mover 100.000 más sin problemas y sin movilizaciones extra.
> 
> No lo hacen por el coste politico, o por si el elemento militar toma un empuje que luego sea dificil de parar. Creo que más por lo ultimo , porque la población apoya esta guerra. Más desde las salvajadas ucranianas contra los prisioneros.




Con independencia de que NO SABEMOS las causas reales, permíteme dos aclaraciones:

1) La OTAN puede avanzar por los países bálticos *o bien por Polonia sobre Bielorrusia* (que de hecho es parte del territorio).

2) Cuando defines objetivos ESTRATEGICOS no te guías por "_yo diría que China no va a atacar_"  *ASEGURAS TUS FRONTERAS y punto !*

Una escalada bélica tú sabes cómo empieza, *pero no tienes ni la más puta idea de cómo sigue*... los acontecimientos empiezan a desarrollarse a velocidad de vértigo y sólo te salva tu PLANIFICACION.

Te sugiero que veas cómo se fueron hilvanando los acontecimientos en la IGM y luego me dices que "_eso no puede pasar_". 

En lo personal y dado lo que dijo Putin al principio (_estamos preparados para CUALQUIER eventualidad_) me juego al hecho de que no han querido comprometer su ejército, *más allá del punto en el que se tornen frágiles sus FRONTERAS NACIONALES*.

Equipo más o menos viejo y amortizado y tropas hasta las 200.000 para los objetivos de Ucrania, *si.*
Equipos estratégicos y más tropas al punto de tornar débiles nuestras fronteras y la defensa territorial, *no.*

Como te digo. Tú puedes asimilar un "fracaso" en Ucrania si llegara a darse. Lo que no puedes hacer es tener que negociar luego un alto de fuego con los Chinos ocupando media Siberia, o con la OTAN instalada en Bielorrusia o a 400 kms de Moscú. Eso es de primero en la planificación de un Alto Mando.


----------



## dabuti (9 Abr 2022)

Buen vídeo de un reportero gringo, Patrick Lancaster, desde el Donbass.


----------



## mapachën (9 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Le recuerdo que hay una guerra desde 2014 con una limpieza étnica que ha causado 14.000 victimas entre los “negros de las nieves”y que la fallecida seguramente apoyaba. De no ser así no habría estado en el frente fotografiando blindados en llamas toda sonriente. Mala suerte para ella.



3000, bot ruso, 3000, que repetís los 14.000 como los de la estrella de David repiten loss 6 millones, o como iban aumentando los americanos el número de marines que evitó que murieran en la invasión de Japón las nukes de hiroshima y Nagasaki... que al principio eran 10.000, luego 50.000, luego 100.000, luego 200.000... 

En vuestro honor, decir que no variáis la cifra, vais con los 14.000 fakes a piñón fijo, tanto los de la estrella de David como los Yankees fueron variando... bueno... ha pasado poco tiempo, quizás estemos en 28.000 en unos años, para justificar haber palmado más de 20.000 soldados (jóvenes) rusos.

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Nico (9 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Rusia ya ha conseguido sus objetivos en Ucrania, *ya ha ganado la guerra*. Solo falta la limpieza y se lo van a tomar con calma.



No me atrevería a decir -por el momento- que "_ha ganado la guerra_" (recuerda que *no debes ponerte la piel del oso hasta que lo caces*), pero si concuerdo en que pueden darse el lujo *de ir metódicamente y sin apuros por uno o dos meses más*. Han eliminado la suficiente logística y coordinación del Ejército ucraniano, como para poder ir "a su ritmo".


----------



## ordago (9 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Buena vista, es el de mango
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1015847
> 
> ...



yo no, pero whisky con piña, me imagino que es parecido


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## INE (9 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Desmantelado en Ternopil un monumento a Alexander Pushkin en el oeste de Ucrania
> 
> El alcalde de la ciudad dijo que "todo lo ruso debe ser desmantelado, incluido el monumento al escritor ruso".
> 
> ...



Gentuza de mierda, son peor que los talibanes.


----------



## ProfeInsti (9 Abr 2022)

*Vladimir Putin purga a su cúpula militar como castigo por el fracaso ruso en Ucrania*


----------



## El-Mano (9 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> En mi caso no es problema de DNS, se resuelve correctamente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mi sputnik si que no me va, aunque rt todavía sí. Lo que no recuerdo es cuando bloquearon sputnik, no recuerdo si pude entrar en los primeros dias.

PD: por si no esta puesto. Un buque con bandera extranjera intentó evacuar a los nacionalistas ucranianos y mercenarios de Mariúpol, dice el Ministerio de Defensa ruso


*Un buque con bandera extranjera intentó evacuar a los nacionalistas ucranianos y mercenarios de Mariúpol, dice el Ministerio de Defensa ruso *

El buque con la bandera maltesa se negó a ponerse en contacto con los barcos fronterizos rusos y disminuir la velocidad, por lo que militares rusos abrieron fuego de artillería en su contra.

El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia comunicó este sábado que nacionalistas del regimiento ucraniano Azov y mercenarios extranjeros trataron de escapar de la ciudad de Mariúpol la tarde del 8 de abril en un buque con la bandera de Malta, pero fracasaron.
De acuerdo con el Ministerio, los nacionalistas usaron el navío Apachi, adscrito al puerto de La Valeta (Malta), que navegó en una caravana del golfo de Taganrog hacia el estrecho de Kerch. El buque bruscamente cambió de curso e intentó llegar al puerto de Mariúpol, bloqueado por la Flota del Mar Negro rusa.
Apachi se negó a ponerse en contacto con los barcos fronterizos rusos, no cambió de ruta tras disparos de aviso ni disminuyó la velocidad. En estas condiciones, naves rusas abrieron fuego de artillería contra la embarcación.

*Más información, en breve.*


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Traducción automática...
> 
> Sesión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de RF Igor Konashenkov a partir de las 19.00 horas del 9 de abril de 2022 sobre el progreso de la operación especial en Ucrania
> 
> ...



Muy interesante, signo que de la situación es desesperada en Mariupol para los cercados. A ver si dicen más adelante que transportaba el barco.


----------



## perrasno (9 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En caso de una escalada extrema con Occidente, ¿apoyaría el uso de armas atómicas contra las tropas de la OTAN?
> Anonymous Poll
> 
> t.me/mig41/16278
> ...



*DA!!!!!!!*


----------



## alfonbass (9 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Tú tampoco puedes comprar rublos con tus euros......
> Solo podrías hacerlo si realizases contrabando de billetes de euro hacia Rusia, lo que te convertiría en un delincuente a ojos de la UE (está prohibido por la Comisión Europea exportar o vender billetes de euros a los rusos).
> Por supuesto que cuando existen limitaciones y controles de capitales, estás manipulando y falseando.
> Otra cosa es que debes valorar cada "dinero" en relación a muchas cosas, no solo en la relación concreta a otra moneda.
> Puedes valorar diferentes monedas en relación a un artículo de consumo general (tipo un BigMac), o en relación a un activo financiero no vinculado a monedas (tipo un Bitcoin), o en relación a determinados bienes considerados universalmente cuasi-dinero (tipo un lingote de oro), o hacer una tabla múltiple de conversiones y equivalencias (tipo rublo-rupia, rupia-dolar Singapur, dolar Singapur-yen, yen-euro...)....



Claro, las sanciones es lo que son, sanciones económicas, realmente es lo único que se puede hacer desde Europa, y aunque no esté de acuerdo con ellas, me parece que es lo más acertado que, según su punto de vista pueden hacer, eso también te lo digo.
Es que precisamente es el valor de cada intercambio lo que hace que algo "cueste" más o menos. Si pierdes ese valor estás "disimulando", pero nada más, si las cosas van mal, la hostia siempre es de aupa...yo no recuerdo que USA hiciera algo parecido en momentos como Irak o Yugoslavia, es decir, siesa es la respuesta a las sanciones, es que hacen pupita, no digo nada más.
[

¿Cuál es el respaldo? el oro? el problema de eso es que se han cerrado los mercados, por lo que casi solo queda el mercado asiatico, eso, para un mercado como el ruso, que es europeo en sí, es un problema



Nico dijo:


> Es correcto lo que dices, pero funciona diferente *según seas IMPORTADOR o EXPORTADOR.*
> 
> Desde ya, tener el cambio intervenido, en el mediano y largo plazo quita estímulos a la PRODUCCION y genera DISTORSIONES (y esto pobreza).
> 
> ...




No estás fortaleciendo tu moneda gratis, eso se va a pagar en los próximos años, dado que ese cambio es "artificial". Lo único que hacen es que una especie de "deuda a futuro" confiando en que esto no dure mucho....

Que seas importador o exportador carece de importancia, ya que todos los países son las dos cosas en todo momento

Oye, que sois vosotros los empeñados en convertir a Rusia en una mera gasolinera en el mundo...o una tiendecita de comestibles de barrio....


----------



## delhierro (9 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Con independencia de que NO SABEMOS las causas reales, permíteme dos aclaraciones:
> 
> 1) La OTAN puede avanzar por los países bálticos *o bien por Polonia sobre Bielorrusia* (que de hecho es parte del territorio).



Claro para eso esta movilizado el ejercito de bielorrusia que al final no entro en Ucrania. La otan tendria que atacar primero a un pais tercero que tiene reforzado su ejercito con antiareos y misiles rusos. ¿ lo puede hacer ? Coño claro , entonces estamos en la III GM. Así que estar ya movilizado seria toda una ventaja. Y daría un poco igual porque iba a volar de todo.



> 2) Cuando defines objetivos ESTRATEGICOS no te guías por "_yo diría que China no va a atacar_"  *ASEGURAS TUS FRONTERAS y punto !*
> 
> Una escalada bélica tú sabes cómo empieza, *pero no tienes ni la más puta idea de cómo sigue*... los acontecimientos empiezan a desarrollarse a velocidad de vértigo y sólo te salva tu PLANIFICACION.
> 
> Te sugiero que veas cómo se fueron hilvanando los acontecimientos en la IGM y luego me dices que "_eso no puede pasar_".



En al primera guerra los inglesis y americanos no se aliaron con Alemania y atacaron a Francia desde el canal. 

Las posibilidades de que china ataque a Rusia son similares de una invasión desde corea del norte, para ayudar a los EEUU a derrotar a Moscu.



> En lo personal y dado lo que dijo Putin al principio (_estamos preparados para CUALQUIER eventualidad_) me juego al hecho de que no han querido comprometer su ejército, *más allá del punto en el que se tornen frágiles sus FRONTERAS NACIONALES*.
> 
> Equipo más o menos viejo y amortizado y tropas hasta las 200.000 para los objetivos de Ucrania, *si.*
> Equipos estratégicos y más tropas al punto de tornar débiles nuestras fronteras y la defensa territorial, *no.*
> ...



No hay esas 200.000 tropas. Una 35.000 - 40.000 son de las republicas.

En cuanto a las otas dos cosas, ya te contesto arriba. Si tienes que prepararte para cosas cuasiimposibles, puedes quedarte corto para las reales. Pero ciertamente Putin va en esto a medio gas, pero no creo qeu sea por miedo a china.


----------



## alfonbass (9 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> En ese ejemplo, resulta que tú le vas a vender al panadero una parte de la harina y del gas del horno, esencial para que su negocio funcione. Y en condiciones bastante más ventajosas que las que puede obtener en otros sitios. Les beneficia a las dos partes llevarse bien, puesto que sacan provecho mutuo.



No, tu has perdido opciones, es el panadero amigo quien decide. Eso significa que es él quien te dice la hora a la debes ir a por el pan, cuando cierra o se va de vacaciones o incluso el tipo de pan que consumes...es decir, pierdes las opciones de escoger...

Si encima resulta que ese panadero también se quiere liar con la chica que te mola (supremacía mundial), pues...blanco y en botella que va a llegar el momento en que los intereses sean diferentes, pero vamos....


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Nico (9 Abr 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Ahora, lo del misil... Empiezan diciendo que el número de serie dicen que es Ucraniano y tal... A ver, no me jodas rafa... *Dónde está el inventario Ucraniano donde aparece ése número de serie?* Es un miente que algo queda... Hablan para su parroquia, el mundo ya sabe quién ha sido (nota pro invasión, son los ruskis).



Porque los misiles que disparan los ucranianos en el Donbass, tienen LOS MISMOS CODIGOS.

Pero además te aviso que en los combustibles y explosivos militares se ponen "firmas químicas" que permiten el rastreo de los lotes. Te apuesto a que si se hace una auditoria (independiente), no sólo el número de serie es ucraniano, sino la "firma química" del propelente o los explosivos.


----------



## Nico (9 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> La conclusión que se saca es que esta gente, politicos y medios, aceptaría cualquier clase de régimen mientras este sirviera los intereses de sus amos.




Bueno, ya los norteamericanos decían de ciertos dictadores sudamericanos: "_Será un dictador hijo de puta, pero es *NUESTRO hijo de puta*_".

Los "hijos de puta" tuyos, los apoyas. A los "hijos de puta" del enemigo, los cuestionas y te horrorizas de sus maldades.


----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2022)

En Sloviansk se tortura a la gente por suscribirse a los canales de noticias rusos TG.

Enviado por un abonado.

"Así es como mi marido y mi padre, que tiene 58 años, fueron golpeados en la comisaría de Sloviansk. Lo pillaron en la calle y encontraron una suscripción a un infokanal ruso en Telegram. Golpearon a mi padre, a mi marido también, no le dieron de comer ni de beber. Le dijeron al padre que traerían a su hija y la harían "dar la vuelta", la obligaron a arrodillarse. Luego hicieron una barricada con frío y hambre en sudaderas. Dijeron que los entregarían a Azov.... y pidieron 300 euros y 1.000 dólares...

...papá tiene las costillas rotas y lo llevé a traumatología. Tiene los ojos congelados. Mi marido no puede sentarse en el retrete sin ayuda((((. Dijeron que matarían a los niños por sus opiniones prorrusas) Tenemos tres hijos. Dijeron que los entregarían a los Azov. Por favor, publíquelo en algún sitio... esto es horrible....2 días no sabía si estaban vivos.

El fascismo moderno.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41116


----------



## El-Mano (9 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> El 1946 con sus mods es muy bueno, no tanto como el IL-2 actual pero muy divertido y bastante realista para ese tipo de aviones.



Yo el único que he jugado es al del f-22, aquel del año 98 o por ahí. Sé que se puede conseguir alguna versión un poco más actualizada por los 10 años o algo así. En su dia me entretuvo.


----------



## pgas (9 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Con independencia de que NO SABEMOS las causas reales, permíteme dos aclaraciones:
> 
> 1) La OTAN puede avanzar por los países bálticos *o bien por Polonia sobre Bielorrusia* (que de hecho es parte del territorio).
> 
> ...




no flipes, China hace eso en Siberia y Zirinovsky resucita para nukearlos. No hay ninguna reclamación territorial a Rusia por los tratados desiguales del XIX, el tema está cerrado. precisamente China necesita la tecnología militar rusa para protegerse de un ataque nuclear de EEUU y bastante lio local tiene con Taiwan, el aukus, Japon etc ..


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Abr 2022)

Si se está demostrando en la guerra de Ucrania que los tanques no sirven para nada, en vez de desmantelarlos se ofrecen como cebo y por lo menos acaban bien su vida útil.
igualmente los miles de camiones destartalados que parecen sacados de un desguace de la segunda guerra mundial y que están esperando ser bombardeados por misiles enviados por los países europeos , pagados con dinero público para enriquecimiento de los fabricantes de armas, que ahora han tomado el relevo a los fabricantes de vacunas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Abr 2022)

Hace 50 años, el presidente de EE.UU. puso fin a la convertibilidad del dólar en oro. Fue el principio del fin de los tipos de cambio acordados en Bretton Woods. Y lo hizo sin avisar a nadie. Los expertos coinciden en que al abandonar el patrón oro tenemos más crisis financieras, y no sería posible el nivel de endeudamiento que exhibe hoy el planeta. Es una inmensa estafa piramidal más pronto que tarde se derrumbará. inconcebibles créditos de dinero fiduciario es decir, dinero inventado, que se supone que se pagarán durante generaciones, pero que no se sostienen en nada, sólo en la promesa de ser convertidos a dinero real a través de los impuestos futuros de la gente que trabaja. Billones y billones de dólares que Estados Unidos ha prometido a China a cambio de sus productos reales y físicos que ha ido importando a través de las décadas, pueden desaparecer en la nada con una simple guerra, que además le dará enormes ganancias a los fabricantes de armas. Y de todo eso va la guerra de Ucrania que es la segunda parte del coronavirus


----------



## rejon (9 Abr 2022)

Boris Johnson en Kiev.


----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2022)

Un UAV Inokhodets destruye equipos de Azov con ataques de precisión

Se parece a Mariupol.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41119

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Abu-Yunis (9 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo no digo que exista de verdad libre mercado, solo digo que no podemos saber el valor de una moneda si está con restricciones de uso...
> 
> Peron vamos, que limitar ese uso no es precisamente un guiño a la libertad



Las sanciones comerciales tampoco contribuyen a la libertad. Cuando la situación sea normal, las monedas serán valoradas a como diga el mercado. Entretanto estamos en una economía de guerra ¿O no te habías enterado?


----------



## Seronoser (9 Abr 2022)

Aksturiax dijo:


> Supongo que ya estará dicho mil veces por el hilo, pero es la bandera de la victoria soviética, la que se colgó en el Reichstag. Y se sigue sacando el 9 de Mayo como símbolo de victoria, más que de la URSS como régimen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




En España es imposible explicar esto, porque está lleno de tarados que no respetan los símbolos de un lado y del otro.
En Rusia el tipo más odiado es Lenin, y no por eso la peña pintarrajea y tira al suelo sus estatuas. 

Son recuerdos del pasado, y se respetan.
En España no se respeta una puta mierda, como para entender algo...


----------



## pgas (9 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> A mi sputnik si que no me va, aunque rt todavía sí. Lo que no recuerdo es cuando bloquearon sputnik, no recuerdo si pude entrar en los primeros dias.
> 
> PD: por si no esta puesto. Un buque con bandera extranjera intentó evacuar a los nacionalistas ucranianos y mercenarios de Mariúpol, dice el Ministerio de Defensa ruso
> 
> ...




 *Fracasa otro intento de evacuar a los mandos de la OTAN de Mariupol por vía marítima*
Redacción 7 de abril de 2022





Ayer comandos especiales conjuntos de los Navy Seals, Estados Unidos, y los británicos del SBS (Special Boat Service) intentaron apoderarse del buque de mando de la Armada ucraniana Donbas para evacuar a los oficiales de la OTAN cercados en el puerto de Mariupol.
Como expusimos ayer en otra entrada, tras el fracaso de la vía aérea, la OTAN volvería a intentar el rescate de sus jefes por mar. Pero una operación tan temeraria muestra la desesperación de los mandos atlantistas que dirigen la Guerra de Ucrania para rescatar a los suyos.
El operativo trató de aprovechar la falta de cobertura naval rusa desde Mariupol para enviar comandos de la Armada. Según fuentes chechenas, los comandos de la OTAN iban en lanchas rápidas, pero otros ya estaban en el buque y no se excluye el uso de minisubmarinos especiales.










Fracasa otro intento de evacuar a los mandos de la OTAN de Mariupol por vía marítima - mpr21


Ayer comandos especiales conjuntos de los Navy Seals, Estados Unidos, y los británicos del SBS (Special Boat Service) intentaron apoderarse del buque de mando de la Armada ucraniana Donbas para evacuar a los oficiales de la OTAN cercados en el puerto de Mariupol. Como expusimos ayer en otra...



mpr21.info


----------



## crocodile (9 Abr 2022)

'El 7 de abril, el Senado de EE. UU. aprobó por unanimidad la “Ley de Préstamo y Arriendo para la Defensa de la Democracia de Ucrania de 2022”, una reactivación de la política de Préstamo y Arriendo de FDR promulgada en marzo de 1941 que ayudó a ganar la Segunda Guerra Mundial.'

'On April 7, the US Senate unanimously passed the “Ukraine Democracy Defense Lend-Lease Act of 2022,” a revival of FDR’s Lend-Lease policy enacted in March 1941 which helped win the Second World War.'









Lend-Lease for Ukraine: US revives WWII anti-Hitler policy to defeat Putin


The United States is reviving the WWII Lend-Lease program which helped defeat Hitler in order to dramatically increase arms deliveries to Ukraine and set the stage for Vladimir Putin's eventual military defeat.




www.atlanticcouncil.org





▫


----------



## Bishop (9 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No, tu has perdido opciones, es el panadero amigo quien decide. Eso significa que es él quien te dice la hora a la debes ir a por el pan, cuando cierra o se va de vacaciones o incluso el tipo de pan que consumes...es decir, pierdes las opciones de escoger...
> 
> Si encima resulta que ese panadero también se quiere liar con la chica que te mola (supremacía mundial), pues...blanco y en botella que va a llegar el momento en que los intereses sean diferentes, pero vamos....



El panadero amigo sabe que no se puede pasar de listo demasiado, porque entonces la harina igual ya no será tan barata, aunque seguirá siendo más barata de todas formas que la de la competencia. Además de que sabe que en conjunto con él, se pueden desarrollar nuevas formas de hacer pan. Algo que de forma aislada él sólo, no podría lograr, o de hacerlo tardaría muchísimo más. Al panadero amigo no le interesa importunar a tan buen cliente/proveedor, porque no le hace falta y porque lo que ganaría puteándolo es ridículo en comparación a lo que podrían ganar en sinergia los dos. En conjunto producirían más, más baratos y mejores panes. Y finalmente, sabe que si putea demasiado a su proveedor/cliente por gilipolleces, este tiene fama de ser muy cabezón cuando persigue una meta. Y teniendo un jardín muy grande le pueda dar por empezar a mejorar sus propios hornos de pan y hacer más. Puede que tarde, pero igual le empiezan a salir panes aceptables para su propio consumo. Y entonces igual la harina y el gas le subiría aún más de precio, además de vender menos pan. ¿Para qué hacer el idiota cuando los dos en conjunto ganan al panadero mafioso y chanchullero de la calle de enfrente, que es lo realmente importante?

Una vez en bancarrota el panadero mafioso y chanchullero, el mercado del pan será otro. Y entonces ya verán y pensarán qué hacen tanto uno como el otro.


----------



## mazuste (9 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> *Un buque con bandera extranjera intentó evacuar a los nacionalistas ucranianos y mercenarios de Mariúpol, dice el Ministerio de Defensa ruso *



Así que, también lo están intentando por mar...
Se están gastando mucha pasta para sacar a la peña imperial de aquel agujero.
Interesante.


----------



## Casino (9 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No necesitan avanzar.
> 
> .- Toda la industria militar está destruida. No volverán a fabricar un tanque en décadas. Se habla de más de 130 empresas destruidas.
> .- Se han atacado y destruido la práctica totalidad de refinerías, depósitos de combustibles y almacenes de municiones por todo el país que van a lastrar la economía ucraniana por muchos años y su capacidad para rearmarse. No va a producir un litro de gasofa en años.
> ...




En tu cabeza suena fenomenal.
A lo mejor hasta te lo crees. ¿Te lo ha contado Zurullov?.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## crocodile (9 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *
> La inteligencia artificial ha permitido identificar a autores de los asesinatos de Bucha e Irpín.*



Lo que diga USA/OTAN, Claro, claro.


----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2022)

Gran Bretaña dice que suministrará a Ucrania 120 vehículos blindados, así como sistemas antibuque.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41120


----------



## Seronoser (9 Abr 2022)

En serio, es que este tema es brutal.Y nadie habla de ello.
Los que se van...no van a volver. Y faltan por salir los hombres que no han dejado escapar de Ucrania, a reagruparse con sus familias.

Ucrania fácil va a perder otros 15 millones de habitantes. Y se va a quedar en menos de 20 millones. Es brutal e insostenible.
Menudo país queda, empobrecido, con nazis, con camorristas armados hasta los dientes, con la misma corrupción de siempre, con banderistas...cualquier ucraniano normal, saldrá escopetado de ahí. Y además siempre, con la amenaza rusa de darles un mamporro.


----------



## Michael_Knight (9 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Mariupol, los ucranianos se rinden
> 
> 260 militares de la 36ª Brigada de Marines de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania depusieron las armas. 9 horas después se rindieron otros 239. El oficial ucraniano Alexander Bessmertny declaró: "No queremos víctimas, ni derramamiento de sangre. Estamos cansados de ver morir a la gente,
> 
> _



Pero no decías ayer que era un ataque fake porque no había cráter y la sangre tenía no sé qué aspecto sospechoso?


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## mazuste (9 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> 'El 7 de abril, el Senado de EE. UU. aprobó por unanimidad la “Ley de Préstamo y Arriendo para la Defensa de la Democracia de Ucrania de 2022”, una reactivación de la política de Préstamo y Arriendo de FDR promulgada en marzo de 1941 que ayudó a ganar la Segunda Guerra Mundial.'
> 
> 'On April 7, the US Senate unanimously passed the “Ukraine Democracy Defense Lend-Lease Act of 2022,” a revival of FDR’s Lend-Lease policy enacted in March 1941 which helped win the Second World War.'
> 
> ...



Cualquier cosa para alargar la fogata hasta el último ucronazi.


----------



## Salamandra (9 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Debo añadir que es poco probable que se gane la guerra indirecta con EE.UU. y la OTAN en Ucrania si se lucha con la mitad de las fuerzas.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/41100



¿Pero se puede mantener la ocupación de los territorios conquistados a donde puedan ir colándose los rusoparlantes y rusopensantes durante un tiempo?

Porque a partir de ahí dependerá de como jueguen sus cartas unos y otros. Les veo jugada igualada a ambos pero la pericia en el juego tengo claro de parte de quien está.

Para los ukranianos es mala cosa pase lo que pase, para los otros actores me reservo opinión.

Habrá que ir viendo:

Como queda el euro.
Como queda el nivel de vida de los europeos y rusos y sus consecuencias en las poblaciones. Más fácil resistir, aun cuando vengan mal dadas, por parte de Rusia por idiotez otánica.
Cuantos aliados consigue cada bando.
Como cambia la cosa según el bando que vaya perdiendo. Porque uno perderá y ahí se establecerá la forma definitiva de este conflicto que derivará si o si, salvo sentido común reaparecido en donde toca, en guerra.

Me parece que los contendientes que juegan en vecindad, prefieren este escenario a guerra abierta. Otra cosa es el de Zumosol y las élites ukranianas.

Los ukranianos pues son el canario en la mina de lo que pasa en una guerra con los civiles y la brutal represión de un ejército. En europa habría desbandada de migrantes y el resto a tragar porque no cabe otra.

Por ideología un civil no guerrea hasta la muerte, no me lo creo y los ucranianos normales no son diferentes al resto del mundo. Sólo los que han vivido muy bien bajo el régimen actual tienen algo por lo que luchar y dentro del país dudo que valgan los videos de internet porque se juegan demasiado para andar con esas zarandajas.

Y el problema que se crea en estos sitios es que se acumulan muy buenas fortunas en pocas manos pero el resto del país vive miserablemente y le da igual que sea con Juan o con Pedro.


----------



## Michael_Knight (9 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Rusia ya ha conseguido sus objetivos en Ucrania, ya ha ganado la guerra. Solo falta la limpieza y se lo van a tomar con calma.



Tú eras de los que segundo día de la invasión decías que Kiev iba a caer en 48 horas y que los ucranianos no iban ni a oponer resistencia, ¿a que sí?


----------



## cryfar74 (9 Abr 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Los medios de comunicación occidentales han publicado información que elimina las dudas sobre la implicación de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en el ataque con misiles a la estación de tren de Kramatorsk. Anotaron el número de serie del misil lanzado por las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en Kramatorsk (Sh91579).
> 
> Esto permitió confirmar que fueron los militares ucranianos quienes dispararon. Anteriormente, se habían detectado en Donbás misiles ucranianos con un número de serie que comenzaba por Sh915:
> 
> ...



Al respecto parece fue la television Italiana la que dejo constancia del los números de serie del misil

Guerra Ucraina, ecco il missile che ha colpito la stazione di Kramatosrk

Luego solo fue cuestion de comprobar los datos..


----------



## Malevich (9 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> En serio, es que este tema es brutal.Y nadie habla de ello.
> Los que se van...no van a volver. Y faltan por salir los hombres que no han dejado escapar de Ucrania, a reagruparse con sus familias.
> 
> Ucrania fácil va a perder otros 15 millones de habitantes. Y se va a quedar en menos de 20 millones. Es brutal e insostenible.
> Menudo país queda, empobrecido, con nazis, con camorristas armados hasta los dientes, con la misma corrupción de siempre, con banderistas...cualquier ucraniano normal, saldrá escopetado de ahí. Y además siempre, con la amenaza rusa de darles un mamporro.



Es que en esa situación el estado ucraniano, ya de por sí artificial, va a colapsar en breve y será presa fácil de Rusia, que podrá tomar lo que quiera.
Yo creo que de ser aniquilado el ejército del Donbass el derrumbe va a ser al estilo de Afganistán. El desconcierto y asombro de los europeos, adoctrinados con la infame propaganda anglo, puede ser épico.


----------



## crocodile (9 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *Vladimir Putin purga a su cúpula militar como castigo por el fracaso ruso en Ucrania*



By USA, NATO productions.


----------



## Alvin Red (9 Abr 2022)

pgas dijo:


> *Fracasa otro intento de evacuar a los mandos de la OTAN de Mariupol por vía marítima*
> Redacción 7 de abril de 2022
> 
> 
> ...



Eso ya lo había pensado yo y supongo que como yo los rusos, o sea que no les ha debido coger desprevenidos, sin helicópteros, la vía más probables es por el mar.


----------



## mazuste (9 Abr 2022)

Como decía Chavez, a propósito de estos alabarderos con altavoz,* "águila no caza moscas"*


----------



## NPI (9 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> _*Informe del portavoz de Defensa ruso, Igor Konashenkov, 9 de la mañana del 9 de abril de 2022
> 
> ▪Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas siguen llevando a cabo una operación militar especial en Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Gracias @mazuste


> _*▪ indican que el régimen nacionalista de Kiev está preparando otra provocación
> para acusar a Rusia de una supuesta masacre de civiles en el IRPEN de la región de Kiev.
> 
> Me gustaría llamar su atención sobre el hecho de que unidades de las fuerzas armadas rusas abandonaron
> ...


----------



## Remequilox (9 Abr 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Ahora, lo del misil... Empiezan diciendo que el número de serie dicen que es Ucraniano y tal... A ver, no me jodas rafa... Dónde está el inventario Ucraniano donde aparece ése número de serie? Es un miente que algo queda... Hablan para su parroquia, el mundo ya sabe quién ha sido (nota pro invasión, son los ruskis).



Probablemente no solo es que el misil sea ucraniano, lanzado por militares ucranianos desde territorio controlado por el ejército ucraniano.
Es perfectamente posible que los tres ataques terroristas indiscriminados contra población civil efectuados con esos misiles TOCHKA-U, hayan partido más o menos desde la misma zona operativa de lanzamiento.
Me refiero a:
.- Misil TOCHKA-U contra el centro de la ciudad de Donetsk, con campaña previa de intoxicación haciendo acudir a población civil al centro por un asunto bancario.
.- Misil TOCHKA-U, armado con ojiva de racimo contra el centro de la ciudad de Izyum (población civil)
.- Misil TOCHKA-U, lanzado contra estación de tren en Kramatorsk tras campaña de intoxicación haciendo acudir multitud de civiles.

Los tres lanzamientos se pueden haber producido desde una misma pequeña zona, dado su alcance y trayectorias, lo que indicaría posiblemente una única y misma batería de lanzamiento, con un único y concreto responsable jerárquico (dadas las implicaciones, seguramente de nivel de General).

Un lanzamiento de un misil de esos no es una decisión accidental y precipitada de un soldado, que por error dispara a una sombra, o lanza una granada a un interior oscuro (y luego, por desgracia, se ve que no era un soldado enemigo, sino un civil asustado, o un animal doméstico).
Esos lanzamientos son decisiones de mando superior. Por tanto, sí o sí, tiene que haber una razón y sentido militar.
Se me ocurren unas cuantas razones de porqué el mando superior militar ucraniano querría matar a sus civiles, y no se me ocurre ninguna para pensar lo mismo, respecto de estas acciones, por los mandos rusos.


----------



## Teuro (9 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> BUENO A VER...
> 
> LA PUTA UK TOMA EL GAS DE NORUEGA... ESA ESTA TRANQUILA
> ITALIA Y ESPAÑA Y PORTUGAL BIEN... LNG Y ARGELIA
> ...



España se puede permitir el lujo de pagar el gas natural caro (LNG) puesto que no es la principal fuente de energía utilizada (~15%) frente a otros países (UK ~40%, Alemania ~30-40%) que si lo son, por eso el precio marginalista que hay implantado es "algo injusto" para el consumidor. El sistema de cálculo de precios es óptimo cuando hay ofertantes de energía de sobra, pero si vas siempre pillado a la necesidad es injusto. En el caso de España lo mejor sería hacer una media y compensar las energías más caras con el sobreprecio de las más baratas.


----------



## Teuro (9 Abr 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> Más abajo te lo han dicho. Me juego la cuneta a que los satélites de Elon tienen más funcionalidades de las que imaginamos.



Sin duda alguna. Una vez leí que los móviles, en sus conexiones con las antenas de telefgonía, las ondas rebotan con todo lo que pillan, y que haciendo cálculos finos se puede saber cuántas personas hay en los alrededores de un móvil. A saber que más se puede calcular con esas "inofensivas" ondas.


----------



## rejon (9 Abr 2022)

Avance ucraniano en los límites de Kherson.


----------



## ProfeInsti (9 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Lo que diga USA/OTAN, Claro, claro.



Eso es cierto.
China también tiene controlados a sus 1.450 millones de ciudadanos por los rasgos faciales.
No es ciencia ficción.


----------



## Teuro (9 Abr 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> LNG?



Cuando dudes de algo usa "San Google".


----------



## cryfar74 (9 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> *Un buque con bandera extranjera intentó evacuar a los nacionalistas ucranianos y mercenarios de Mariúpol, dice el Ministerio de Defensa ruso *



Habría que ver a que distancia estaba de la costa. Dado la resistencia se ubica en el puerto no veo porque los sitiados no podrían salir bajo agua con equipos submarinistas y ser recogidos en alta mar con un barco. 

Claro esta posibilidad imagino la habran considerado los Rusos y vigilaran tambien bajo el agua. Pero quien sabe.....


----------



## ProfeInsti (9 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> By USA, NATO productions.



Pero si eso es totalmente cierto.
Han puesto a un nuevo General al mando.


----------



## mazuste (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## NPI (9 Abr 2022)

La Sexta = Clasismo institucional siglo XXI


----------



## ProfeInsti (9 Abr 2022)

* Putin purga a su cúpula militar como castigo por el fracaso ruso.
* Llegan al este de ucrania, otros 60.000 militares más.
* La Europa de hace mes y medio ya no existe.
* Putin combate por honor, así que no puede perder.
* La UE paga actualmente a Rusia, 1.000 millones al día por energía.
* La inteligencia artificial ha permitido identificar a autores de los
asesinatos de Bucha e Irpín.
* 500 militares ucranianos se rinden en Mariúpol.
* Se descubre una fosa con cadáveres de soldados rusos en Jarkov.
* Boris Johnson visita por sorpresa Kiev y se reúne con Zelenski.
* La ONU confirma1.766 civiles muertos y 2.383 heridos.


----------



## mazuste (9 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Eso es cierto.
> China también tiene controlados a sus 1.450 millones de ciudadanos por los rasgos faciales.
> No es ciencia ficción.



Y a los extranjeros...No se le olvide.


----------



## rejon (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Teuro (9 Abr 2022)

Fabs dijo:


> Liquefied Natural Gas
> 
> Gas licuado que llega en barco desde USA mayormente.



España es el mayor importador de GNL de Europa, siendo el sexto a nivel mundial, los principales por orden son: Japón, China, Corea del Sur, India y Taiwán. En 2019 *España importó 15,72 MT de GNL durante 2019* (el 4,4% de la demanda global). Su procedencia: El GNL que compra España (2019) procede de Qatar (3,21 MT), seguido de Nigeria (3,14 MT), EEUU con 3,12 MT, Rusia (2,26 MT) y Trinidad y Tobago (2,06 MT). Otros posibles proveedores de GNL son: Argelia, Angola, Camerún, Guinea Ecuatorial, Noruega y Perú.


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Abr 2022)

Joder con las dronjas...


----------



## kelden (9 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> En tu cabeza suena fenomenal.
> A lo mejor hasta te lo crees. ¿Te lo ha contado Zurullov?.
> 
> 
> ...



No, me lo dicen los ucranianos pidiendo tanques, aviones, radares, etc...etc... a todo el mundo como si no hubiera mañana. Me lo dicen sus refinerías ardiendo, sus fábricas reventadas, etc...etc...


----------



## _LoKy_ (9 Abr 2022)

Periodistas occidentales filmaron el número de serie de Tochka-U que explotó en la estación de tren de Kramatorsk. Según él, la propiedad del misil pertenece a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## rejon (9 Abr 2022)

El médico bielorruso Maxim Pavlovsky, que ahora trabaja en Kiev, habló sobre la operación que se llevó a cabo anteayer: los médicos sacaron una bala clavada en la pared posterior del corazón de un militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## NPI (9 Abr 2022)

La Unión Europea, Canadá, EE.UU., Japón, Corea del Sur, Singapur, Taiwán (Formosa), Australia y Nueva Zelanda aprueban estas actitudes democráticas y justas ya que son por el BIEN de la humanidad.


----------



## Digamelon (9 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Hace 50 años, el presidente de EE.UU. puso fin a la convertibilidad del dólar en oro. Fue el principio del fin de los tipos de cambio acordados en Bretton Woods. Y lo hizo sin avisar a nadie. Los expertos coinciden en que al abandonar el patrón oro tenemos más crisis financieras, y no sería posible el nivel de endeudamiento que exhibe hoy el planeta. Es una inmensa estafa piramidal más pronto que tarde se derrumbará. inconcebibles créditos de dinero fiduciario es decir, dinero inventado, que se supone que se pagarán durante generaciones, pero que no se sostienen en nada, sólo en la promesa de ser convertidos a dinero real a través de los impuestos futuros de la gente que trabaja. Billones y billones de dólares que Estados Unidos ha prometido a China a cambio de sus productos reales y físicos que ha ido importando a través de las décadas, pueden desaparecer en la nada con una simple guerra, que además le dará enormes ganancias a los fabricantes de armas. Y de todo eso va la guerra de Ucrania que es la segunda parte del coronavirus


----------



## rejon (9 Abr 2022)

*Johnson ofrece blindados y misiles antibuques a Ucrania.*
El primer ministro británico, *Boris Johnson*, prometió vehículos blindados y misiles antibuques a Ucrania durante su visita de este sábado a Kiev y calificó la resistencia ucraniana contra la invasión rusa como "la mayor hazaña del siglo XXI".

"Gracias al decidido liderazgo del presidente* Zelenski* y al invencible heroísmo y el coraje del pueblo ucraniano, los monstruosos planes del (presidente ruso Vladimir) Putin han sido desbaratados", dijo Johnson, citado por sus servicios de Downing Street.

Londres anunció asimismo una nueva partida de financiación de 500 millones de dólares (460 millones de euros) para Ucrania a través del Banco Mundial, lo que eleva el monto total de los fondos comprometidos por esa vía a 1.000 millones de dólares (920 millones de euros).


----------



## Teuro (9 Abr 2022)

chapuzator dijo:


> Incluso en tv1 no han dicho desde el principio que el misil sea ruso, más bien todo lo contrario, incluso en el telediario de hoy han dicho lo del número de serie.



La cuestión es "quién lo ha lanzado".


----------



## cryfar74 (9 Abr 2022)

Imagino lo habran puesto ya....... 
La diplomacia Europea esta en mínimos cuando el deseo no es un acuerdo diplomático y si la guerra.


Conmovido por la resiliencia, la determinación y la hospitalidad de
@ZelenskyyUA
&
@Denys_Shmyhal
.Vuelvo con una clara lista de tareas pendientes:

1. *Esta guerra se ganará en el campo de batalla*. Están en marcha 500 millones de euros adicionales del #EPF. Las entregas de armas se adaptarán a las necesidades de Ucrania.


----------



## Casino (9 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No, me lo dicen los ucranianos pidiendo tanques, aviones, radares, etc...etc... a todo el mundo como si no hubiera mañana. Me lo dicen sus refinerías ardiendo, sus fábricas reventadas, etc...etc...




A ver si lo entiendo, cuando afirman haber causado X bajas a los orcos es mentira.
Pero cuando afirman haber tenido X bajas o pérdidas para pedir muchos suministros entonces es verdad.
Mantente hyntelyjente.



No al NOM dijo:


> Te duele lo que escriben puto nazi pederasta? Jajaja



Para vd, aplica lo mismo.
A disfrutar del espectáculo.




SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## No al NOM (9 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> En tu cabeza suena fenomenal.
> A lo mejor hasta te lo crees. ¿Te lo ha contado Zurullov?.
> 
> 
> ...



Te duele lo que escriben puto nazi pederasta? Jajaja


----------



## kelden (9 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Tú eras de los que segundo día de la invasión decías que Kiev iba a caer en 48 horas y que los ucranianos no iban ni a oponer resistencia, ¿a que sí?



No ... no tenía ni puta idea de que iba a pasar. Pensaba que mejor bombardear un par de meses, dejar todo el pais sin luz, agua, ni comida y cuando estuvieran hartos de vivir en los sótanos, entrar a por ellos. Vamos, lo que hacen los yankis con las tribus de cabreros a los que suelen invadir.

En realidad no sabía que querían hacer entonces ni lo se ahora. Lo que si se es que, a nivel industrial, están mandando a Ucrania a siglo XVII. No pueden ni reparar un puto tanque. Ni echarles gasolina.


----------



## _LoKy_ (9 Abr 2022)

❗Los combates en Mariupol están llegando a su fin

Según unidades de la RPD y las Fuerzas Armadas de RF han llegado al mar y están luchando en el puerto de Mariupol. Anteriormente, estaba bajo el control de los batallones nacionales ucranianos.

“Fuimos al puerto. Estamos limpiando”, nos dijo uno de los milicianos populares.

Una parte importante del puerto ya está en manos de los aliados. Si la defensa de los nazis ucranianos finalmente se derrumba, entonces será posible afirmar con seguridad la captura de Mariupol.

Estamos esperando nuestra victoria.


----------



## _LoKy_ (9 Abr 2022)

Cerca de Izyum, el comandante del batallón "Sector Derecho", Taras "Hammer" Bobanych fue aniquilado.


----------



## Teuro (9 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Eso les será muy útil cuando la guerra proxy se traslade al conflicto Marruecos (EEUU) - Argelia (Rusia).
> Los pobres españoles se quedarán con cara de idiota, como cuando no les llamaron para la tercera dosis.



Dios nos libre, se está viendo en Ucrania, cuando 2 países entran en guerra los encargados de comerse a los refugiados son las naciones vecinas. Los marroquís prácticamente solo pueden ir a un país de refugiados y los argelinos, no se, los vecinos del este y del sur no parecen muy "hospitalarios".


----------



## _LoKy_ (9 Abr 2022)

⚡ Hoy, el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania publicó un obituario de otro piloto ucraniano fallecido: resultó ser el teniente coronel de la Brigada de Aviación Táctica Vyacheslav Yerko. El mando ucraniano aclara que el piloto murió durante un combate aéreo


----------



## kelden (9 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> *A ver si lo entiendo, cuando afirman haber causado X bajas a los orcos es mentira.*
> Pero cuando afirman haber tenido X bajas o pérdidas para pedir muchos suministros entonces es verdad.
> Mantente hyntelyjente.
> 
> SMERTI OKUPANTY!



Aunque sea verdad que se han cargao 20.000 (que no lo es ni hartos de grifa, no tienen potencia de fuego para eso) es irrelevante. Si se han cargao 20.000, ellos han palmao 7 ó 8 veces más seguro. O no ves como les están aplanando el pais? Te crees que no hay nadie debajo de la apisonadora?

Que haya partidas de partisanos emboscando camiones por los caminos es molesto, pero para nada importante.


----------



## Elimina (9 Abr 2022)

"LA VISION DE GRAN PARTE DE LA IZQUIERDA" ¿?
Valiente subnormal


----------



## mazuste (9 Abr 2022)

Irina 
_*Todos los que murieron en Mariupol, que fueron enterrados en los patios de la ciudad, 
serán enterrados en un área especialmente designada. 
Desde el comienzo de los combates habían muerto unos 5.000 civiles, que los nazis 
utilizaron como escudos humanos, 
Alcalde de Mariupol*_


----------



## NPI (9 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Para aquel que llegue nuevo al foro, sin tener cuenta y entre a este hilo para informarse podrá comprobar que el ritmo de mensajes de los Pro-Usanos es muy, muy , muy superior al resto, tal es el nivel de propaganda que resulta sumamente difícil encontrar información veraz, teniendo que pasar paginas y paginas para encontrar algo interesante. Creo el interés de éstos es aburrir al lector que viene de paso para que no pueda leer distintas opiniones al relato oficial de las Tv. No hay duda lo conseguirán son bastante mas profesionales que el resto de foreros en intoxicar el hilo.
> 
> El registro y el uso posterior de "ignorar" es la clave, pero creo mucha gente visita el foro sin registrarse y ni voluntad tiene de cambiar esa postura.



InternetOTAN "gana la guerra" por SATURACIÓN, pero la REALIDAD se impone en los estómagos de los abducidos.


----------



## rejon (9 Abr 2022)

El hijoPutin busca en Ucrania batir el record de muertos de Stalin. Sus Trolls de las redes le jalean para alcanzar tal hazaña como estamos viendo por aqui sin ir mas lejos..


----------



## fulcrum29smt (9 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1019387
> 
> 
> ⚡ Hoy, el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania publicó un obituario de otro piloto ucraniano fallecido: resultó ser el teniente coronel de la Brigada de Aviación Táctica Vyacheslav Yerko. El mando ucraniano aclara que el piloto murió durante un combate aéreo



Un cabrón menos, no merece ningún honor ni respeto su muerte al haber apoyado durante años a la junta fascista de Kiev.

Hurrah!


----------



## kelden (9 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El hijoPutin busca en Ucrania batir el record de muertos de Stalin.* Sus Trolls de las redes le jalean para alcanzar tal hazaña como estamos viendo por aqui sin ir mas lejos..



Dale tiempo. Primero que bata el de Franco ....


----------



## Nico (9 Abr 2022)

*CHISTE UCRANIANO:*

Ayer estaba en el aeropuerto de París y adelante mío había un tío y escuché parte del diálogo.

- Agente Aduanero: _¿Nacionalidad?_
- Pasajero: *Ruso*

- Agente Aduanero: _¿Ocupación?_
- Pasajero: *No, sólo vengo por turismo.*


----------



## mazuste (9 Abr 2022)

Google translate y sus sugerencias…


----------



## Teuro (9 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No entres por el DOMINIO, usa el IP.
> 
> Al no tener que "resolver" el DOMINIO para ir a la IP, vas directamente.
> 
> ...



Los certificados digitales se emiten para un dominio concreto (mydominio.com), si accedes por la IP o por cualquier otro "alias" del dominio el certificado digital no concuerda con la web que quiere mostrar y falla. De todas formas si quieres entrar en esos sitios usa Thor.


----------



## NPI (9 Abr 2022)

*Esto es una opinión.
Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.* 

Sean Penn es un activo de la CIA

*Si por un casual está sucediendo, ha sucedido o sucede algo parecido a lo anterior, es pura casualidad, pues el relato anterior es fruto de la mente del autor que tiene mucha imaginación. *


----------



## Scardanelli (9 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Joder con las dronjas...



Es bastante lógico lo que dice, si entiendes lo que dice. O si no tienes la polla de Putin en el culo, como es tu caso.

Es la base de la disuasión nuclear: las armas nucleares sólo sirven como disuasión si la otra parte tiene el convencimiento de que vas a usarlas llegado el caso.


----------



## NPI (9 Abr 2022)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Totalmente, dan ascopena. El uso del ignore es esencial, y aún así cuesta separar el grano de la paja. Ejemplo, el video de esos chavales cantando en Berlin la canción rusa de marras. Que ya hace días un forero demostró que era antiguo... pues lo he visto como 10 veces posteado, y eso que mi lista de ignorados es amplia... Por favor señores, controlen esa incontinencia posteadora, y usen los thanks con cabeza. Yo hago barridos página por página y solo me detengo en los mensajes con más thanks... en fin, por aportar algo aquí, una lista de foreros que es esencial IGNORAR:
> 
> @rejon @JAGGER @Disturbed @Javier Castañeda Belmonte @Desadaptado Dimensional @*_* Рокоссовский @Proletario Blanco @Fígaro @Tucho Cacolas @SkullandPhones @Sitezumbanlosoidos @Simo Hayha @Scardanelli @Profesor Bacterio @Pinovski @vladimirovich @Michael_Knight @Medaigualtodo @keylargof @Happy Mask Salesman @Evangelion @txusky_g @El Ariki Mau @EGO @Decimus @Cygnus Saint @podemita medio @Patatas bravas @ppacogonzalezz
> 
> ...



@Justo Bueno yo tengo una lista más extensa de ignore de 3 páginas.


----------



## Teuro (9 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



El primer comentario: "Uno es un lider y el otro un bufón", pero el cabrón no especifica quién es el lider y quién el bufón ...


----------



## Bulldozerbass (9 Abr 2022)

Los números de serie de los Tochka. El que cayó primero en Donestk hace unas semanas y el de Kramatorsk son prácticamente consecutivos y están en los documentos de existencias del ejército de UA.

Intel Slava Z, [09/04/2022 14:16]
[ Album ]
Western journalists filmed the serial number of Tochka-U that exploded at the train station in Kramatorsk. According to it, the ownership of the missile belongs to Ukrainian Armed Forces


----------



## CEMENTITOS (9 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Dios nos libre, se está viendo en Ucrania, cuando 2 países entran en guerra los encargados de comerse a los refugiados son las naciones vecinas. Los marroquís prácticamente solo pueden ir a un país de refugiados y los argelinos, no se, los vecinos del este y del sur no parecen muy "hospitalarios".



Forma parte del plan de desestabilización de la UE.
Peor lo tiene Francia, porque se vería forzada a tomar parte o por la OTAN que apoya a Marruecos, o por su antigua colonia Argel. Ni que decir tiene que FR está llena de argelinos y que la harían arder por los 4 costados.
Por cierto, Argel tiene armamento Ruso y es socio preferencial.
Blanco y en botella.
En menos de 10 años lo veréis.


----------



## Malevich (9 Abr 2022)

Los militares retirados se pueden dar el lujo de hablar. Los que están en activo, no.
Mi esperanza es que en nuestro ejército haya muchos como el conforero @MiguelLacano
Es simplemente vergonzoso como estos "familiares de la inquisición" de la era de Internet se dedican a señalar personas tachadas de "tibios", "equidistantes" o directamente "prorrusos". Democracia lo llaman.


----------



## NPI (9 Abr 2022)

pgas dijo:


> Spoiler: Menguel Lacayo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Así me gusta @pgas dándole duro a los COVIDIANOS TOTALITARIOS TRAGACIONISTAS y ATLANTISTAS.


----------



## alnitak (9 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No necesitan avanzar.
> 
> .- Toda la industria militar está destruida. No volverán a fabricar un tanque en décadas. Se habla de más de 130 empresas destruidas.
> .- Se han atacado y destruido la práctica totalidad de refinerías, depósitos de combustibles y almacenes de municiones por todo el país que van a lastrar la economía ucraniana por muchos años y su capacidad para rearmarse. No va a producir un litro de gasofa en años.
> ...




el.acuerdo es inminente 


rusia ha terminado la Fase.I y esta en la fase II pero ahora viendo lomde las sanciones etc a rusia le interesa prolongar la incertidumbre y sacar tajada...

putin esta calladito lo cual es logico en esta situacion de ventaja.. los que van jodidos son los europeos aunque ni lo saben


----------



## NPI (9 Abr 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Por cierto creo que las chicas de las últimas imágenes creo que son de etnia gitana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es gitana @Aurkitu, se supo desde primeros de marzo.


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Como decía Chavez, a propósito de estos alabarderos con altavoz,* "águila no caza moscas"*
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1019364



Triana, otro gitano, ¿estos hijos de puta no se han enterado de lo que hacen los nazis con sus primos en Ucrania?


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Eso es cierto.
> China también tiene controlados a sus 1.450 millones de ciudadanos por los rasgos faciales.
> No es ciencia ficción.



Y gracias a eso, tipejos como tú no les hacen unos colorines.


----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Eso ya lo había pensado yo y supongo que como yo los rusos, o sea que no les ha debido coger desprevenidos, sin helicópteros, la vía más probables es por el mar.




Por muy rápidas que sean las lanchas no pueden cruzar el puente de Kerch y pasar desapercibidas.
Lo más seguro es que fueran en el mercante que luego intento entrar en el puerto Mariupol al fracasar la misión y fue detenido por los guardacostas rusos. Me imagino que los SEAL y SBS deben ser ahora pasto de los peces. ¿O han sido detenidos?


----------



## vladimirovich (9 Abr 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Harman, el OP creo, es un troll del Kremlin de los chungos.
> 
> Ahora, lo del misil... Empiezan diciendo que el número de serie dicen que es Ucraniano y tal... A ver, no me jodas rafa... Dónde está el inventario Ucraniano donde aparece ése número de serie? Es un miente que algo queda... Hablan para su parroquia, el mundo ya sabe quién ha sido (nota pro invasión, son los ruskis).
> 
> ...



Gran post, me identifico, yo tambien soy (o era ) proruso, pero es que el desproposito de Z es inasumible, ya lo escribi , hay un principio para mi mas importante que mis simpatias prorusas, nunca jamas ir en el equipo de los subnormales, es un principio irrenunciable, por lo tanto ya hace semanas que me baje del carro y me coloque en el lado correcto de la historia.

Putin y su camarilla de subnormales y corruptos deben desaparecer, que elijan, una muerte discreta en el despacho despues de tomar un te con cositas o una celda en Kolima.


----------



## Archimanguina (9 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Por muy rápidas que sean las lanchas no pueden cruzar el puente de Kerch y pasar desapercibidas.
> Lo más seguro es que fueran en el mercante que luego intento entrar en el puerto Mariupol al fracasar la misión y fue detenido por los guardacostas rusos. Me imagino que los SEAL y SBS deben ser ahora pasto de los peces. ¿O han sido detenidos?



han huido en el minisubmarino como en las peliculaj.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (9 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Es bastante lógico lo que dice, si entiendes lo que dice. O si no tienes la polla de Putin en el culo, como es tu caso.
> 
> Es la base de la disuasión nuclear: las armas nucleares sólo sirven como disuasión si la otra parte tiene el convencimiento de que vas a usarlas llegado el caso.



A ver, pedazo lerdo

Lo que quiere decir SIN PENE es que le parece estupendo una guerrita nuclear controlada en EUROPA. 

Es que parece que hay que decirlo todo 









3 tardes más de economía. España ante el abismo


Descubra la travesía de las últimas 4 décadas de España hacia su ruina económica , las causas, los culpables ,y las posibles soluciones




miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## Malevich (9 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Forma parte del plan de desestabilización de la UE.
> Peor lo tiene Francia, porque se vería forzada a tomar parte o por la OTAN que apoya a Marruecos, o por su antigua colonia Argel. Ni que decir tiene que FR está llena de argelinos y que la harían arder por los 4 costados.
> Por cierto, Argel tiene armamento Ruso y es socio preferencial.
> Blanco y en botella.
> En menos de 10 años lo veréis.



Cuidado que también hay muchos marroquíes en Francia. Tendrían un problemón en cualquier caso, no podrían decantarse por ninguno de los dos en público. El estado profundo francés siempre ha controlado Marruecos, date cuenta que la independencia fue otorgada mientras que en Argelia hubo una terrible guerra de ocho años y un millón de muertos.
Giscard apoyó a Hassan II y a la Marcha verde sin ningún disimulo.


----------



## alfonbass (9 Abr 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Las sanciones comerciales tampoco contribuyen a la libertad. Cuando la situación sea normal, las monedas serán valoradas a como diga el mercado. Entretanto estamos en una economía de guerra ¿O no te habías enterado?



Osea, que me das la razón, lo más importante es volver a conseguir la libertad completa y la intromisión de ningún estado, se llame como se llame en la vida de la gente....

O es que quieres esta situación por algún motivo que se me escapa?

Edito: De todas formas, mira que eso que comentas ocurrir solo con el rublo....qué casualidad, no? vaya...
Al yuan eso no le ocurre, tu puedes comprar y vender los que te salgan de las narices, como si quieres invertir todo el dinero en yuanes, puedes, y se puede valorar


----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2022)

Tuve un gran vuelo hoy sobre el puerto de Mariupol
En las noticias, el abrevadero de la Armada Donbass se ha quemado y se ha ido al fondo

t.me/boris_rozhin/41126


----------



## cobasy (9 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Viendo el numero de serie del misil Tochka-U, me creo ya cualquier cosa por parte de la OTAN.
> 
> Menudos hijos de la gran puta.



Es guerra declarada, pero "sin declarar", con lo cual mantienen un % importante de población engañada, eso es lo que sacan.
Otra parte de la población nunca lo olvidará, pero no puede hacer nada o les tacharan de colaboracionistas.


----------



## Tlistakel (9 Abr 2022)

miguel lacayo es guerrólogo y covidianologo


----------



## alnitak (9 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Traducción automática...
> 
> Sesión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de RF Igor Konashenkov a partir de las 19.00 horas del 9 de abril de 2022 sobre el progreso de la operación especial en Ucrania
> 
> ...




la profesionalidad rusa es impresionante y encomiable

con la payasada pronazi y proyanki que tienen enfrente... yo habria mandado el buque ese al infierno... 

cada dia los rusos arrasan mas y mas instalaciones militares


----------



## arriondas (9 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Como decía Chavez, a propósito de estos alabarderos con altavoz,* "águila no caza moscas"*
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1019364



Otro al que ponía a picar carbón en el Pozo de la Rebaldana, más de 500 metros de profundidad. Que se necesitan más fuentes de energía para el país, coño. Que sea un buen patriota.


----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2022)

Arestovych se ha atrevido a revelar los principales secretos de la zombificación del Maidán

El asesor presidencial ucraniano Arestovich describe algunos de los métodos de manipulación de personas utilizados por la Oficina del Presidente de Ucrania.

"Tenemos que crear ansiedad. Entonces, un sentimiento de culpa. Obligatorio. Entonces hay que insistir en la necesidad de seguridad. Y luego alentar".

DBL. BLT.

t.me/Soldierline/2901

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Teuro (9 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No jodas. Los chinos no van a atacarles y la frontera con la OTAN es precisamente Ucrania, y los balticos. Pueden mover 100.000 más sin problemas y sin movilizaciones extra.
> 
> No lo hacen por el coste politico, o por si el elemento militar toma un empuje que luego sea dificil de parar. Creo que más por lo ultimo , porque la población apoya esta guerra. Más desde las salvajadas ucranianas contra los prisioneros.



Es altamente improbable, pero dejar el territorio es desaconsejable, por mucho que tengas pactado. En la IIGM se daba por hecho que tarde o temprano la URSS entraría en el conflicto, lo que no se sabía en que bando. El gatillazo de la invasión de Finlandia pudo ser el detonante de la Operación Barbaroja. Rusia se mostró débil, lo que animó a los Nazis atarcarla.


----------



## alfonbass (9 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> El panadero amigo sabe que no se puede pasar de listo demasiado, porque entonces la harina igual ya no será tan barata, aunque seguirá siendo más barata de todas formas que la de la competencia. Además de que sabe que en conjunto con él, se pueden desarrollar nuevas formas de hacer pan. Algo que de forma aislada él sólo, no podría lograr, o de hacerlo tardaría muchísimo más. Al panadero amigo no le interesa importunar a tan buen cliente/proveedor, porque no le hace falta y porque lo que ganaría puteándolo es ridículo en comparación a lo que podrían ganar en sinergia los dos. En conjunto producirían más, más baratos y mejores panes. Y finalmente, sabe que si putea demasiado a su proveedor/cliente por gilipolleces, este tiene fama de ser muy cabezón cuando persigue una meta. Y teniendo un jardín muy grande le pueda dar por empezar a mejorar sus propios hornos de pan y hacer más. Puede que tarde, pero igual le empiezan a salir panes aceptables para su propio consumo. Y entonces igual la harina y el gas le subiría aún más de precio, además de vender menos pan. ¿Para qué hacer el idiota cuando los dos en conjunto ganan al panadero mafioso y chanchullero de la calle de enfrente, que es lo realmente importante?
> 
> Una vez en bancarrota el panadero mafioso y chanchullero, el mercado del pan será otro. Y entonces ya verán y pensarán qué hacen tanto uno como el otro.



Ya ya, pero hace tiempo ya le cortaste la harina al panadero con el que te llevas mal, si ahora se lo cortas a este también....se acabó el pan, vas a comer solo harina....
Eso mismo te decía el panadero con el que acabaste mal, pero no quisiste escuchar, esa chica rubia es mía o no será para nadie, decías, o ya no te acuerdas?


----------



## Trajanillo (9 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Así que, también lo están intentando por mar...
> Se están gastando mucha pasta para sacar a la peña imperial de aquel agujero.
> Interesante.



Cuqndo alguien gasta tantos recursos como materiales, económicos y humanos en realizar un rescate es que el precio objetivo es tan valioso que puede cambiar muchas cosas tanto a nivel estratégico como de propaganda.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (9 Abr 2022)

Un vídeo de los cosacos de Zaporizhia y sus habilidades para la lucha.., al que lo ha subido se le va la pinza en la intro como si todos los ucranianos fueran descendientes de los cosacos pero lo cierto es que la ubicación del estado cosaco en los siglos XVII-XVIII estuvo en lo que ahora es zona rusófona de Ucrania.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (9 Abr 2022)

La ciudad de Dmitrovsk, en la region de Oryol en Rusia. Residentes escoltan a los soldados a la guerra con los enemigos de Rusia.

t.me/c/1335606541/12478

¡Llenito de banderas de la URSS y de la Víctoria!


----------



## Abu-Yunis (9 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Osea, que me das la razón, lo más importante es volver a conseguir la libertad completa y la intromisión de ningún estado, se llame como se llame en la vida de la gente....
> 
> O es que quieres esta situación por algún motivo que se me escapa?
> 
> ...



Nadie normal quiere que esta desgraciada situación se prolongue. Hasta que no cesen las intromisiones, vengan de donde vengan, la humanidad en su conjunto seguirá bien hodida. En cuanto al renmimbi, si la situación sigue su curso actual, no estoy seguro de que no le acabe ocurriendo lo mismo que al rublo.


----------



## mazuste (9 Abr 2022)

Los nietos y nietas de los nazis de alto rango ahora en posición de poder en toda Europa y América del Norte, el fascismo está de vuelta y políticamente la mayoría de la alternativa es fascista también ...

¡Qué tiempos tan interesantes!
Cada vez se parece más a una interesante enfermedad psiquiátrica


Harman dijo:


> Por muy rápidas que sean las lanchas no pueden cruzar el puente de Kerch y pasar desapercibidas.
> Lo más seguro es que fueran en el mercante que luego intento entrar en el puerto Mariupol al fracasar la misión y fue detenido por los guardacostas rusos. Me imagino que los SEAL y SBS deben ser ahora pasto de los peces. ¿O han sido detenidos?




El Ministerio de Defensa ruso sobre el intento de avance del buque de carga seca Apache hacia Mariupol.

_*A las 22:38 hora de Moscú, a 30 km al sureste de Mariupol, el buque de carga seca cambió bruscamente su rumbo
e intentó abrirse paso hacia el puerto marítimo de Mariupol, bloqueado desde el mar por la Flota del Mar Negro.

El buque ucraniano de carga seca no respondió a las exigencias de los buques fronterizos rusos de contactar 
con ellos a través del canal internacional y continuó avanzando en dirección al puerto de MARIUPOL.

Los disparos de artillería de advertencia de dos buques de la guardia fronteriza hacia el buque no cambiaron 
su rumbo y no frenaron.

Mientras se movía hacia el puerto de MARIUPOL, el buque se comunicaba por radio, transmitiendo el mensaje 
"Soy Maniak, voy hacia ti". Al mismo tiempo, se observaron señales de fuego en la costa.

Para bloquear el movimiento del buque intruso, el buque de la Flota del Mar Negro y los buques de la Patrulla
Fronteriza abrieron fuego de artillería contra el buque de carga seca Apache desde las 22:53 hasta las 23:30.

Como resultado del impacto directo, se produjo un incendio en la popa del buque.

Después, el carguero ucraniano quedó a la deriva y la tripulación se comunicó con los buques de la guardia 
de fronteras con una petición de cese del fuego y confirmó su disposición a cumplir con todas las exigencias 
de los marineros rusos.

El incendio no causó víctimas entre la tripulación del buque. El fuego fue extinguido por la tripulación del barco
por sí misma.
*_
*Tras la inspección, el buque de carga seca ucraniano y su tripulación son escoltados al puerto de Yeysk.*


----------



## Tlistakel (9 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La cuestión es "quién lo ha lanzado".



ha sido un pedo de zelenski, se le ha caído


----------



## Casino (9 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Aunque sea verdad que se han cargao 20.000 (que no lo es ni hartos de grifa, no tienen potencia de fuego para eso) es irrelevante. Si se han cargao 20.000, ellos han palmao 7 ó 8 veces más seguro. O no ves como les están aplanando el pais? Te crees que no hay nadie debajo de la apisonadora?
> 
> Que haya partidas de partisanos emboscando camiones por los caminos es molesto, pero para nada importante.




¿aplanando?

Tenéis tan asumido el mito que seguís negandoos ante la evidencia. Bueno, recuerda que después de la fase de negación viene la de ira. No hagas sufrir mucho a tu corazón hasta que alcances la de negociación...
"Partisanos", otra muestra del desprecio ante lo que está ocurriendo. Se trata de una nueva doctrina de guerra, las emboscadas no las están llevando a cabo partidas de irregulares, sino militares profesionales que aprovechan al máximo la información y los cacharritos que tienen.


Dentro de pocas semanas volveréis a contarnos alguna milonga, del estilo, "el trabajo ya está hecho", o, "como muestra de buena voluntad los orcos se retiran de Ucrania porque se ha desnazificado el país".

La verdad es que Mariupol resiste, las bajas putinianas siguen sumando, la fuerza aérea hace cada vez menos salidas, y no hay reemplazo humano ni para los carros ni para las aeronaves.
Cuando lleguen los orcos de reemplazo en mayo vamos a ver mucha demigrancia. Marca Mordor.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## NPI (9 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Han borrado el hilo de Gili Armaury metiendose con Zhukov?.
> 
> Parece que la moderación hace algo bien de vez en cuando...



Los PROPAGANDISTAS COVIDIANOS TOTALITARIOS TRAGACIONISTAS y ATLANTISTAS del foro están muy rabiosos.


----------



## kikepm (9 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Es terrible. No es sólo este hilo, afecta a prácticamente todos los niveles y vías posibles de información. Las televisiones y radios están en genuina histeria desinformativa y una censura brutal se está extendiendo por las redes, donde ha quedado de manifiesto quienes controlan todo y manejan los hilos. Los islotes de cordura que sobreviven empiezan a ser conscientes del mundo en el que vivimos.
> 
> Llevamos dos años sufriendo una pandemia y he visto las manipulaciones burdas de los antivacunas. Tal vez algunos estaban manejados por el Kremlin, causaban enojo, pero su capacidad de hacer daño era bastante limitado. Ahora vemos el otro lado, la maquinaria USA/anglo a pleno pulmón. Y esto ya si mete miedo, mucho miedo. Porque contra esto es muy poco lo que se puede hacer.



Coincido plenamente en que el nivel de desinformación que estamos viviendo es ALUCINANTE. Da puta grima y ASCO encender la tv, oir a cualquier tertuliano, periodista o político.

Pero lo que me alucina aún más es que TU vengas a decir algo como esto, cuando el mismo tipo de basura que sufrimos en este hilo es la que tu propagabas en el hilo del COVID, donde se te puso en evidencia varias veces (sr. intensivista que no sabe distinguir entre nanomol y ng/ml). Sólo enlazabas BASURA de TWITTER a la que raramente comentabas, saturando con hilos de subnormales insultando y vociferando el mismo tipo de cantinela que ahora es vertida con el tema de Ucrania.

Mucha gentuza en medios y foros, entre los que es evidente tu te encuentras, trabaja a sueldo de gobiernos, directa o indirectamente, y son financiados con cargo a los PGE.

Que en este teatro a ti te haya tocado estar del lado correcto es solo pura coincidencia.


----------



## Guaguei (9 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Joder con las dronjas...



les esta produciendo un desquiciamiento el conflicto


----------



## rejon (9 Abr 2022)

*Berlusconi confiesa su "decepción" con Putin.*
El ex primer ministro de Italia *Silvio Berlusconi *ha admitido este sábado su "profunda decepción" con su viejo amigo, el presidente ruso *Vladimir Putin*, por la invasión de Ucrania, en su regreso a los mítines después de más de dos años por la pandemia. "Estamos ante una agresión sin precedente de un país neutral que lucha por su libertad. Una agresión a Ucrania que en vez de acercar a Rusia a Europa, como yo esperaba, la llevará a los brazos de China. Una verdadera lástima", advirtió el político italiano.

Berlusconi aseguró que cuando conoció a Putin hace veinte años "siempre" le pareció "un hombre de gran consenso, democracia y de paz". Sin embargo, Berlusconi reconoció que no esperaba esta agresión del mandatario ruso: "No puedo y no quiero esconder que estoy profundamente decepcionado y dolido por el comportamiento de Vladimir Putin, que ha asumido una gravísima responsabilidad ante el mundo entero", dijo, con el público aplaudiendo en pie.


----------



## arriondas (9 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Un vídeo de los cosacos de Zaporizhia y sus habilidades para la lucha.., al que lo ha subido se le va la pinza en la intro como si todos los ucranianos fueran descendientes de los cosacos pero lo cierto es que la ubicación del estado cosaco en los siglos XVII-XVIII estuvo en lo que ahora es zona rusófona de Ucrania.



Durante la rebelión de Khmelnitsky, muchos antepasados de los actuales banderistas lucharon... en el bando polaco. Por no mencionar que enemigos jurados de los cosacos, aquellos nobles como Jeremi Wisniowiecki... eran también rutenos. Se habían polonizado a raíz de la Unión de Lublin. Algo que muchos ucranianos se callan.


----------



## vettonio (9 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Traducción automática...
> Durante el movimiento hacia el puerto de MARIUPOL, el barco realizó un intercambio de radio, transmitiendo mensajes *"Soy un maníaco, vengo a ti"*. Al mismo tiempo, se observaron señales de fuego en la orilla.
> 
> 
> ...




Flipante. Esa debe ser la versión ukro de


----------



## EUROPIA (9 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Cuqndo alguien gasta tantos recursos como materiales, económicos y humanos en realizar un rescate es que el precio objetivo es tan valioso que puede cambiar muchas cosas tanto a nivel estratégico como de propaganda.










Se rumorea, que es el Teniente General Roger L. CLoutier


----------



## rejon (9 Abr 2022)

*Inteligencia artificial para identificar a los autores de masacres en Ucrania.*
El viceprimer ministro ucraniano y titular de Transformación Digital, *Myjailo Fedorov*, aseguró hoy que la tecnología de reconocimiento facial y la inteligencia artificial han permitido ya encontrar e identificar a muchos de los autores de los asesinatos en Bucha e Irpin.

"Hoy en día, la tecnología permite encontrar a todos los que han sido captados al menos alguna vez por un objetivo. Y teniendo en cuenta cuánto les gusta colgar fotos en internet y el número de cámaras que hay en las ciudades y en las casas, resolveremos esta cuestión muy rápidamente", dijo Fedorov, citado por la agencia Unian. Precisó que "de hecho, ya se ha encontrado a muchos asesinos que aterrorizaron a los civiles en Bucha e Irpen".


----------



## magufone (9 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Joder con las dronjas...



Sean Penn, trabaja para quien trabaja, con eficienCIA; desde hace unos cuantops añitos... en mejico se le vio el plumero en su dia


----------



## Bishop (9 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ya ya, pero hace tiempo ya le cortaste la harina al panadero con el que te llevas mal, si ahora se lo cortas a este también....se acabó el pan, vas a comer solo harina....
> Eso mismo te decía el panadero con el que acabaste mal, pero no quisiste escuchar, esa chica rubia es mía o no será para nadie, decías, o ya no te acuerdas?



No, no se la cortaste... de hecho es él, que no quiere comprarte la harina. O eso dice. A costa de hacer mucho menos pan. Cosas de ir de la mano del panadero mafioso.

¿Quién dice que se la vas a cortar al otro de buenas a primeras? Simplemente es lo que el panadero amigo sabe que puede pasar si va de enterado y decide aprovecharse de la situación y te putea al máximo. Llegado el peor caso, que no debería de llegar, pero bueno... sí, igual unas semanas comerás harina y un churrusco de pan malo. Conforme pase un poco de tiempo, tendrás mejor pan propio y en mayor cantidad. Pero tú y tu ex-panadero amigo estaréis peor los dos por separado, que haciendo buenas migas. Y eso mismo lo sabe perfectamente tu panadero amigo, que sobre todo ya está harto de las marranadas del panadero mafioso y todas sus franquicias. Repito, una vez quebrado el panadero mafioso ya se verá entonces cómo se reparten el mercado del pan, porque entonces será diferente. Muy diferente.


----------



## piru (9 Abr 2022)

Así cualquiera gana una guerra. El arma secreta ruski:

Estas han asaltado las defensas de Mariupol




t.me/boris_rozhin/41135


----------



## rejon (9 Abr 2022)

Hinchas del Legia de Varsòvia.


----------



## Impresionante (9 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El primer comentario: "Uno es un lider y el otro un bufón", pero el cabrón no especifica quién es el lider y quién el bufón ...



El globalismo lidera toda esta mierda.

Un ejemplo


----------



## RIFKINiano (9 Abr 2022)

¿Vosotros veis que en el fondo de lo que está ocurriendo en Ucrania está la guerra entre 2 visiones del mundo, el globalismo vs. la altright conservadora?

Ya no se habla mucho de esto, pero Zelenski vs. Putin es una lucha de muñecos de guiñol de Soros vs. Bannon.

¿Creéis que si Trump hubiese ganado las elecciones y fuese presidente de EE.UU. se habría producido esto de la misma forma?

¿Acaso es casual que Orban no apoye las sanciones a Rusia?

En algún momento habrá que reflotar este hilo:






Bannon Vs. Soros - Populismo nacionalista de derechas vs. Globalismo


Levantar muros. No hay otro remedio. El punto crítico será el cobro de impuestos. El expolio de rentas a los pueblos. Hace falta que uno o varios paises se independicen de la marea globalista y reduzcan drásticamente los impuestos que cobran a ciudadanos y empresas, para que se desate el...




www.burbuja.info





Y también este otro:



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/putin-el-liberalismo-esta-obsoleto.1187820/post-25071431


(parece que falla el enlace)









Putin ataca al liberalismo europeo


En el marco de la cumbre del G20 que se celebra en Osaka, el mandatario ruso atacó los principios del liberalismo.




es.euronews.com


----------



## ussser (9 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Probablemente no solo es que el misil sea ucraniano, lanzado por militares ucranianos desde territorio controlado por el ejército ucraniano.
> Es perfectamente posible que los tres ataques terroristas indiscriminados contra población civil efectuados con esos misiles TOCHKA-U, hayan partido más o menos desde la misma zona operativa de lanzamiento.
> Me refiero a:
> .- Misil TOCHKA-U contra el centro de la ciudad de Donetsk, con campaña previa de intoxicación haciendo acudir a población civil al centro por un asunto bancario.
> ...



Buen razonamiento.


----------



## Impresionante (9 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Gran post, me identifico, yo tambien soy (o era ) proruso, pero es que el desproposito de Z es inasumible, ya lo escribi , hay un principio para mi mas importante que mis simpatias prorusas, nunca jamas ir en el equipo de los subnormales, es un principio irrenunciable, por lo tanto ya hace semanas que me baje del carro y me coloque en el lado correcto de la historia.
> 
> Putin y su camarilla de subnormales y corruptos deben desaparecer, que elijan, una muerte discreta en el despacho despues de tomar un te con cositas o una celda en Kolima.



Entérate zoquete, aquí la mayoría no somos prorrusos.

Lo que somos es antiglobalismo de mierda.


----------



## rejon (9 Abr 2022)

Cada vez hay más reportajes de televisión sobre los funerales de los soldados rusos que murieron en Ucrania. Anteriormente, tales informes estaban prohibidos. Me pregunto si este cambio refleja la preparación del Kremlin para una mayor movilización de las fuerzas armadas.


----------



## delhierro (9 Abr 2022)

A veces alucino con los dos bandos en esta guerra. El tipo de gonzowar, liberando barcos mercantes el solo. 

Supongo que los 600 tios de la marina que se han rendido , en 2 lotes de 300 eran los encargados de defender el puerto hasta la muerte. Porque allí no ha quedado ni el tato. Pero me alucina que tampoco se ven tropas de las republicas o de los rusos defendiendo algo tan importante. Vale estaran en el perimetro pero no se, tomar precauciones para que algun comando de nazis no hundan los barcos parece lógico.



Esta claro que ya solo queda la aceria, y algunos que puedan salir de los sotanos. Ahora si que han tomado Mariupol


----------



## Fauna iberica (9 Abr 2022)

Después de casi 2 meses de guerra la estrategia de Rusia no está funcionando.
Me explico y pongo como ejemplo lo que hizo EEUU en Irak, arrasó durante más de 2 meses el país con bombardeos de saturación día tras día noche tras noche, no dejo prácticamente en pie ninguna infraestructura, tendido eléctrico, comunicaciones, radares, y después ya de haber destruido el país entro a saco con todas sus tropas.
Luego fue a por toda la cúpula del régimen iraquí, os acordáis de la famosa baraja con los 40 nombres? ,Y los fueron tachando uno a uno a medida que los iban liquidando ,culminando con la ejecución de saddam hussein.
Pues bien Rusia cuando anunció la desnazificacion de Ucrania lo primero que tenía que haber hecho es haber descabezado a todo el gobierno ucraniano con zelenski a la cabeza , y no, en lugar de eso se pone a negociar con ellos, venga hombre, con los nazis no se negocia se les destruye sin contemplaciones.
Los métodos de guerra que está utilizando lo mismo, se han limitado a destruir instalaciones militares, pero la infraestructura básica la están dejando más o menos intacta, con todos los medios que dispone, misiles, bombarderos, tenía que haber hecho ataques masivos de saturacion y después haber entrado con las tropas de manera masiva embolsando especialmente a los regimientos nazis.
Y el tema de la entrega de armas a Ucrania por parte de Occidente ,por dónde le entran esas armas por la frontera oeste?, Pues empezar a patrullar día y noche con la fuerza aérea y en cuanto detecten cualquier indicio de entrega de armas por la frontera a reventarlo se ha dicho.
Todo esto lo digo sín ser un experto, desde la barra de bar si queréis ,pero los rusos deberían de fijarse más cómo actúan sus adversarios, los Estados Unidos y actuar en consecuencia usando sino las mismas ,parecidas tácticas, si no la guerra la van a tener muy mal.


----------



## delhierro (9 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Cada vez hay más reportajes de televisión sobre los funerales de los soldados rusos que murieron en Ucrania. Anteriormente, tales informes estaban prohibidos. Me pregunto si este cambio refleja la preparación del Kremlin para una mayor movilización de las fuerzas armadas.



Van a cabrearlos, torturar y asesinar a los prisioneros rusos no es una buena idea. Los alemanes lo aprendieron por las malas.


----------



## MiguelLacano (9 Abr 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Después de casi 2 meses de guerra la estrategia de Rusia no está funcionando.
> Me explico y pongo como ejemplo lo que hizo EEUU en Irak, arrasó durante más de 2 meses el país con bombardeos de saturación día tras día noche tras noche, no dejo prácticamente en pie ninguna infraestructura tendido eléctrico, comunicaciones, radares, y después ya de haber destruido el país entro a saco con todas sus tropas.
> Luego fue a por toda la cúpula del régimen iraquí os acordáis de la famosa baraja con los 40 nombres? Y los fueron tachando uno a uno a medida que los iban liquidando culminando con la ejecución de saddam hussein.
> Pues bien Rusia cuando anunció la desnazificacion de Ucrania lo primero que tenía que haber hecho es haber descabezado a todo el gobierno ucraniano con zelenski a la cabeza y y no en lugar de eso se pone a negociar con ellos venga, hombre, con los nazis no se negocia se les destruye sin contemplaciones.
> ...




Pues desde la presunción de ignorancia parece razonable lo que dice usted. De hecho los militares que han podido hablar tienen sensaciones y pensamientos parecidos a lo que usted expresa. O alguien se ha equivocado de plano y sigue equivocándose, o lo de Rusia es meramente un querer y no poder. En economía parece estar haciéndolo mejor, pero eso creo que no va a valer. O merecer la pena, vamos.


----------



## NPI (9 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> La “inteligencia artificial” de los EEUU, supongo…



Maxar Technologies Inc. es el contratista de EE.UU.


----------



## Bartleby (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (9 Abr 2022)

Se ha ido de vacaciones el jefe que nadaba mejor entre dos aguas y han dejado al becario. En este caso literal, este no es el chapucero, pero el hecho de que le hayan dejado el canal dice bastante de lo que los que susurran quisieran decir porque se supone que ideas parecidas tendrán.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (9 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Borrell (cuidado con éll) va todo el rato solo, nadie habla con él, se queda atrasado. Tiene una pinta y una mirada de cobarde que está deseando largarse para que no le caiga un pepino en la coronilla esa calva que gasta que no puede con ella. La charo se nota que no sabe ni dónde está ni es consciente del zambombazo que le puede caer.

Por cierto, están en Kiev, eso echa por tierra lo que comentábamos que estaba Celenski en Polonia o en Lvov. A lo mejor ahora que se han retirado los rusos se han animado a volver, pero me extraña.


----------



## MiguelLacano (9 Abr 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Coincido plenamente en que el nivel de desinformación que estamos viviendo es ALUCINANTE. Da puta gripa y ASCO encender la tv, oir a cualquier tertuliano, periodista o político.
> 
> Pero lo que me alucina aún más es que TU vengas a decir algo como esto, cuando el mismo tipo de basura que sufrimos en este hilo es la que tu propagabas en el hilo del COVID, donde se te puso en evidencia varias veces (sr. intensivista que no sabe distinguir entre nanomol y ng/ml). Sólo enlazabas BASURA de TWITTER a la que raramente comentabas, saturando con hilos de subnormales insultando y vociferando el mismo tipo de cantinela que ahora es vertida con el tema de Ucrania.
> 
> ...



¿Le escuece todavía el culo por la infinidad de veces que puse a la luz sus trapalerías, mentiras y tergiversaciones sobre la epidemia? NO es para menos, porque además quedó claro que usted es un hijo de la gran puta al que la vida de la gente se la suda. Si sirve a intereses profundos y oscuros rusos, me la pela. Sigue usted siendo un hijo de la gran puta.

P.D. (Supongo que es el mismo infraser que firma como NPI, Pgas, etc). Que le den.


----------



## MiguelLacano (9 Abr 2022)

Tlistakel dijo:


> miguel lacayo es guerrólogo y covidianologo



Yo seré muchas cosas, pero ustec simplemente es un hijo de la gran puta, sin alma y sin honor, ni nada que se le parezca. La verdad, me preocupa coincidir en algo con un infraser como ustec. Pero la vida es así, la verdad pivota entre canallas y la mentira no le va a la zaga.


----------



## LIRDISM (9 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Joder, y el coche de los 20 segundos que hace ahí.


----------



## Tlistakel (9 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> ¿Le escuece todavía el culo por la infinidad de veces que puse a la luz sus trapalerías, mentiras y tergiversaciones sobre la epidemia? NO es para menos, porque además quedó claro que usted es un hijo de la gran puta al que la vida de la gente se la suda. Si sirve a intereses profundos y oscuros rusos, me la pela. Sigue usted siendo un hijo de la gran puta.
> 
> P.D. (Supongo que es el mismo infraser que firma como NPI, Pgas, etc). Que le den.



lacayo has pasado de ser un infraser lameculos globalista (medicólogo) a ser un eurasianista defensor de las naciones (guerrolog). Que litio estas tomando??


----------



## mapachën (9 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Probablemente no solo es que el misil sea ucraniano, lanzado por militares ucranianos desde territorio controlado por el ejército ucraniano.
> Es perfectamente posible que los tres ataques terroristas indiscriminados contra población civil efectuados con esos misiles TOCHKA-U, hayan partido más o menos desde la misma zona operativa de lanzamiento.
> Me refiero a:
> .- Misil TOCHKA-U contra el centro de la ciudad de Donetsk, con campaña previa de intoxicación haciendo acudir a población civil al centro por un asunto bancario.
> ...



Las mismas razones que en BUCHA… o también han sido los ucros? Con todas las fotos de maxam que van a hacer una perfecta cronología de lo que pasó ahi? Incluso el vídeo de como un BTR dispara a un ciclista que cruza la calle?

Estáis de frenopatico muchachos…


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Tlistakel (9 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Yo seré muchas cosas, pero ustec simplemente es un hijo de la gran puta, sin alma y sin honor, ni nada que se le parezca. La verdad, me preocupa coincidir en algo con un infraser como ustec. Pero la vida es así, la verdad pivota entre canallas y la mentira no le va a la zaga.



ahora si si !! Eses es nuestro lacayo ridiculo y mente Plana! Anda vuelve a tomarte el litio


----------



## Salamandra (9 Abr 2022)

Tangencialmente. Que el país se signifique es es casi indiferente para alguien como el Chapucero que come de la monetización en you tube. las Ideas las tiene dentro del coco, pero no se come si te borran el canal.

No he hablado con ninguno pero mi teoría es que politicamente son más parecidos que lo que dejan entrever los videos del chapucero que mete tiradillas con encaje de bolillos para que no le desmonetaricen el canal. El becario ha ido a saco y yo, como tú, pienso que le borrarán el video.


----------



## cryfar74 (9 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Es que en esa situación el estado ucraniano, ya de por sí artificial, va a colapsar en breve y será presa fácil de Rusia, que podrá tomar lo que quiera.
> Yo creo que de ser aniquilado el ejército del Donbass el derrumbe va a ser al estilo de Afganistán. El desconcierto y asombro de los europeos, adoctrinados con la infame propaganda anglo, puede ser épico.



Segun lei, la poblacion de Ucrania cree que ganaran la guerra en un porcentaje cercano al 95%, la retirada Rusa de Kiev alento ese pensamiento.

La postura de Borrell cuando dice que la guerra se ganará en el campo de batalla, indica que Europa cree tambien en la victoria y a tal fin rechaza la diplomacia.

La verdad es que si, habrá que ver que inventa la prensa si los Ucros se quedan sin tropas y la guerra este perdida para Kiev.


----------



## alnitak (9 Abr 2022)

los putos proNATO del foro quereis que rusia avance rapido pero rusia no juega asi... 

ahora esta inciando las segunda fase .. ha aprendido la capacidsd ukra y ya saben que deben hacer .. todas las fabricas de armas estan trabajando a destajo fabricando misles desde kalinigrado a vladisvostok.. 

rusia solo debe controlar el espacio aereo... que es totalmente suyo.. nadie se atreve a pisar ucrania.. de facto a efecto ucrania ya es rusia

joderos yankis


----------



## MiguelLacano (9 Abr 2022)

Tlistakel dijo:


> lacayo has pasado de ser un infraser lameculos globalista (medicólogo) a ser un eurasianista defensor de las naciones (guerrolog). Que litio estas tomando??



Soy un zombi... usted me lo dijo...


----------



## rejon (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## MiguelLacano (9 Abr 2022)

Esperemos que Rusia se mueva con decisión.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (9 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> ¿Le escuece todavía el culo por la infinidad de veces que puse a la luz sus trapalerías, mentiras y tergiversaciones sobre la epidemia? NO es para menos, porque además quedó claro que usted es un hijo de la gran puta al que la vida de la gente se la suda. Si sirve a intereses profundos y oscuros rusos, me la pela. Sigue usted siendo un hijo de la gran puta.
> 
> P.D. (Supongo que es el mismo infraser que firma como NPI, Pgas, etc). Que le den.



¿Que epidemia?
  
Lo tuyo es para estudiar en las facultades de psicología. Disonancia no, LO SIGUIENTE.


----------



## Homero+10 (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## MiguelLacano (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## cryfar74 (9 Abr 2022)

Union???? Europea........

Los Ingleses estarán felicitándose de romper la UE poco a poco.


Netherlands and Italy clash over EU energy crisis as four countries could break ranks

*Países Bajos e Italia chocan por la crisis energética de la UE, ya que cuatro países podrían romper filas*

*LA UNIÓN EUROPEA es un caos mientras Italia y los Países Bajos discuten sobre los precios del gas de la UE mientras los precios de la energía se disparan.*


Los países de la UE están divididos sobre el tema de los topes arancelarios en los precios del petróleo y el gas para hacer frente a la crisis energética que golpea duramente al bloque. Impulsados por el aumento de la demanda durante la recuperación posterior a la pandemia, así como por las tensiones geopolíticas entre Rusia y Occidente, los precios mayoristas del gas en la UE alcanzaron niveles récord en el último trimestre de 2021.

En un intento por frenar la crisis energética, un número creciente de países de la UE piden topes en las tarifas de los precios del gas, que continúan afectando el costo de vida de los hogares y sobrecargando las empresas.

Dos países, los Países Bajos e Italia, se han peleado entre sí sobre si se deben introducir topes de precios.

Amsterdam se unió a países como Alemania para expresar su escepticismo sobre la medida.

Según el primer ministro de los Países Bajos, Mark Rutte, la imposición de un tope de precios "está plagada de riesgos".

Italia, mientras tanto, está tomando la posición opuesta en el debate, exigiendo que la UE intervenga en los mercados energéticos.

A Roma también se unieron España, Portugal, Bélgica y Grecia para exigir precios máximos.

El primer ministro italiano, Mario Draghi, dijo: "Nuestros gobiernos han hecho su contribución y seguirán haciéndolo, pero las políticas energéticas no pueden financiarse solo con el presupuesto nacional, deben ser estructurales".

El jueves, Draghi se reunió con su homólogo holandés, luego de lo cual señaló que, aunque sus posiciones siguen siendo diferentes, "se han logrado avances".

Después de la visita, Draghi dijo a los periodistas que Rutte prometió "considerar todos los temas de la manera más favorable, que ya es mucho más de lo que ha hecho hasta ahora".

Agregó: “Deshacerse de la dependencia del gas es difícil, pero este es nuestro plan para el futuro si la guerra continúa con todas las atrocidades que estamos viendo”.

Esta reunión tuvo lugar el mismo día en que varios legisladores de la UE exigieron la prohibición total de importar petróleo, carbón y gas de Rusia.

Sin embargo, la imposición de sanciones a la energía rusa se enfrenta a la oposición de varios países de la UE, muchos de los cuales dependen en gran medida de Moscú para sus necesidades de petróleo y gas.

La oposición está encabezada por el presidente húngaro Viktor Orban, un aliado clave de Putin.

El Sr. Orban, recién reelegido para un cuarto mandato presidencial, enfatizó que bloquear las importaciones de petróleo y gas de Rusia es una "línea roja" porque "mataría a Hungría".

Parte de su campaña presidencial que lo llevó a la victoria el domingo se basó en la promesa de mantener un suministro de gas confiable para los hogares.

Austria, Italia y los Países Bajos se unen a él en su búsqueda para evitar la imposición de sanciones por el gas, por temor a que esta medida conduzca al caos en sus economías y seguridad energética.

Hasta un tercio del gas de la UE proviene de Rusia, y el bloque también ha enviado a Putin la asombrosa cantidad de 48.500 millones de euros (38.000 millones de libras esterlinas) para las importaciones de petróleo crudo en 2021 y 22.500 millones de euros (19.000 millones de libras esterlinas) para otros productos derivados del petróleo.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 Abr 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Ya no saben a quien culpar de la crisis del sistema que llevamos desde hace dos años, primero un timovirus y ahora Putin…veremos quién será el siguiente chivo expiatorio.


----------



## Remequilox (9 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Osea, que me das la razón, lo más importante es volver a conseguir la libertad completa y la intromisión de ningún estado, se llame como se llame en la vida de la gente....
> 
> O es que quieres esta situación por algún motivo que se me escapa?
> 
> ...



¿Qué al yuan eso no le pasa?
¿Pretendes afirmar que el yuan (remimbi) es una moneda libre, plenamente convertible y no manipulada?
...
A ver, si hasta es posible que por alguna causa o razón logres tener una cuenta bancaria llenísima de yuanes, y quieras hacer una compra para exportar en China, pagando en yuanes, Y TE LO PROHIBAN.
El yuan y su valor de conversión divisa es una compentencia exclusiva y excluyente del comité central del partido comunista de China (administrado en el día a día por quien tenga la competencia delegada....).
Si hay una moneda importante en el mundo (la moneda corriente de 1.400 M de personas, ni más ni menos) cuyo valor asignado sea decretado por las altas esferas en base solo y estrictamente a conveniencia política, es el yuan.
Claro que con el _softpower _que te da la inmensísima capacidad de manufactura china, puedes permitirte eso y mucho más. Y no es temerario.


----------



## Remequilox (9 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Arestovych se ha atrevido a revelar los principales secretos de la zombificación del Maidán
> 
> El asesor presidencial ucraniano Arestovich describe algunos de los métodos de manipulación de personas utilizados por la Oficina del Presidente de Ucrania.
> 
> ...



JODER. Calcadito a lo del covid.....

Nota: No es casualidad que las voces mediáticas que ahora rebuznan en la tele contra los rusos (así, en general, ley del punto gordo), sean exactamente las mismas que hace solo 4 meses clamaban porque las familias abjurasen y expulsasen de sus comidas familiares navideñas a los parientes no vacunados....
Y mucho rebaño les siguió.


----------



## Azote87 (9 Abr 2022)

Estoy hasta los cojones de la puta UE , creo que nos iría mejor hacernos una provincia usana


----------



## Zhukov (9 Abr 2022)

Reportaje sobre los combates en Kharkov









Украинское село: Джавелины валяются у каждой хаты. А в библиотеке - все о злой России


Военкор «КП» Александр Коц передает из Харьковской области [видео]




www.kp.ru


----------



## Simo Hayha (9 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Periodistas occidentales filmaron el número de serie de Tochka-U que explotó en la estación de tren de Kramatorsk. Según él, la propiedad del misil pertenece a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1019379
> Ver archivo adjunto 1019380
> Ver archivo adjunto 1019381



Este tipo de montajes rusos son para subnormales profundos como vosotros. Como cuando derribaron el avión civil sobre ucrania y sacaron una foto de satélite de un avión ucranio disparandole un misil... El desprecio absoluto por la honestidad y la decencia de los rusos es un insulto a la esencia digna del ser humano.


----------



## alnitak (9 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Esperemos que Rusia se mueva con decisión.




tiene pinta que van ya fuertes ... van a arrasar a esos ukros de mierda


----------



## alfonbass (9 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> No, no se la cortaste... de hecho es él, que no quiere comprarte la harina. O eso dice. A costa de hacer mucho menos pan. Cosas de ir de la mano del panadero mafioso.
> 
> ¿Quién dice que se la vas a cortar al otro de buenas a primeras? Simplemente es lo que el panadero amigo sabe que puede pasar si va de enterado y decide aprovecharse de la situación y te putea al máximo. Llegado el peor caso, que no debería de llegar, pero bueno... sí, igual unas semanas comerás harina y un churrusco de pan malo. Conforme pase un poco de tiempo, tendrás mejor pan propio y en mayor cantidad. Pero tú y tu ex-panadero amigo estaréis peor los dos por separado, que haciendo buenas migas. Y eso mismo lo sabe perfectamente tu panadero amigo, que sobre todo ya está harto de las marranadas del panadero mafioso y todas sus franquicias. Repito, una vez quebrado el panadero mafioso ya se verá entonces cómo se reparten el mercado del pan, porque entonces será diferente. Muy diferente.



La realidad es que tu quieres controlar todo el mercado del pan, de hecho, solo pones excusas vagas, que si los precios son "nazis" o algo así, pero siempre la realidad es más compleja.
La conclusión es la misma, pero el panadero que no es tu amigo, probablemente le cueste, pero sabe que teniendo libertad es como se consiguen las cosas, sabe que las barras de pan pueden ser de múltiples formas, que hay gente a la que le gusta de una y otra manera, sabe que la variedad es la clave.

También le va a costar, porque va a tener que abrir un proceso de buscar otros mercados, pero eventualmente los va a encontrar. El panadero que es tu amigo siempre está poniéndose de perfil, no te lo quiere decir directamente, pero él sigue comprando y vendiendo a la competencia mientras que a ti te da la razón....

Luego está el hecho de comprender las relaciones, la discusión surgió porque hubo una persona que no quería jugar a las cartas contigo y te dijo que posiblemente, buscaría un club de juego con otros amigos, parece que tienen un sitio mejor para jugar, con buenas instalaciones, buenas mesas y reglas claras, al contrario que ti, que cambias las reglas de los juegos a conveniencia, de hecho, más de una vez has tenido discusiones similares. Hubo una vez, incluso que muchos de los que eran tus amigos, lo eran obligados y cuando alguno quería, al menos, ir a tomar copas con otras personas le diste varios puñetazos, y lo dejaron por amenazas...

Luego llegó un día en el que estuviste muy mal, tanto, que tuviste que cambiarlo todo, tu casa, a partir de ese momento, iba a ser distinta, como así fue. Esos amigos te dejaron de lado por lo que ocurrió en el pasado. Tu, en lugar de buscar el perdón o de estar bien con ellos te has dedicado a crear mal rollo..."es que la báltica me critica" has dicho muchas veces...


----------



## Tlistakel (9 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Soy un zombi... usted me lo dijo...



más que zombi, eres esquizofrénico, pero no pasa nada, en tu locura actual está la cordura, bienvenida sea!


----------



## mazuste (9 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ya no saben a quien culpar de la crisis del sistema que llevamos desde hace dos años, primero un timovirus y ahora Putin…veremos quién será el siguiente chivo expiatorio.



Y de antes, míster; de antes...
ling Prophecy: Colapso sistémico y simulación de pandemia


----------



## Elimina (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Oso Polar (9 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Es posible que los #ucranianos sean capaces de reabastecer #Mariupol con la ayuda de la inteligencia de la OTAN/Estados Unidos. Mantener a Rusia empantanada en una sangrienta guerra urbana es el objetivo aquí.
> 
> Es seguro, hay reabastecimiento del ejército ucraniano en Mariupol porque resistir 20 días en la ciudad sitiada no es posible, la asistencia y la logística al ejército ucraniano viene probablemente por la OTAN como usted dijo, interesante cómo lo hacen.
> 
> ...



Hay bunkeres nucleares en en la planta y recuerda cuanto tiempo resistieron por ejemplo los soviéticos en la Fortaleza de Brest, aislados, sin provisiones y con munición mínima, ya que no se encontraban preparados para la invasión en aquellas fechas y la guarnición solo contaba con el personal mínimo, las tropas regulares estacionadas habían salido para hacer ejercicios y nunca pudieron regresar para prestar ayuda ya que fueron rodeadas en las inmediaciones.

Entonces te imaginas ahora cuanto puede resistir una guarnición un asalto cuando se busca tratar de no dañar o destruir la infraestructura, es una planta que vale miles de millones de dólares. 

Mucha propaganda y poca información verdadera.


----------



## manodura79 (9 Abr 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es por que los rusos no cortan el suministro desde el oeste. Les siguen llegando pertrechos a los nazis del dombas. Se habla de falta de tropas. Los rusos no pueden traer 50000 tropas adicionales?. Es una sangría innecesaria y perfectamente evitable.



No tienen control aéreo. Así de simple. Saben que todo lo que vuele por esa zona será volatilizado gracias a la cantidad de "ojos" OTAN que hay por esos lares. La única solución posible sería hacer un bombardeo en cluster sobre los principales nudos logísticos pero eso implicaría sí o sí la muerte de miles de civiles y no están por la labor. Así que la estrategia creo que es: que entren a cuenta gotas el material y ya lo iremos destruyendo poco a poco. De hecho, ya Alemania dice que no puede seguir el ritmo de entrega. Alemania no ve posible más armas para Ucrania de reservas de la Bundeswehr


----------



## piru (9 Abr 2022)

Video del paso del ejército ruso por pueblos rusos camino de Ucrania:




Para los rusos esto está siendo la Gran Guerra Patria 2.0

t.me/intelslava/24842


----------



## alfonbass (9 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> ¿Qué al yuan eso no le pasa?
> ¿Pretendes afirmar que el yuan (remimbi) es una moneda libre, plenamente convertible y no manipulada?
> ...
> A ver, si hasta es posible que por alguna causa o razón logres tener una cuenta bancaria llenísima de yuanes, y quieras hacer una compra para exportar en China, pagando en yuanes, Y TE LO PROHIBAN.
> ...



Esa es exactamente la razón por la que el yuan nunca podrá sustituir al dólar, como se jactan muchos de decir por aquí, pero vamos, hoy por hoy el mercado chino no está tan falseado como podríamos pensar, el error es pensar que haciendo eso, es decir, falseando los datos de tu propia moneda vayas a conseguir buenos resultados, y Rusia, mucho menos

El ejemplo venía porque pretender pensar que poniendo los precios y subiendo artificialmente el valor de tu moneda es un "no pasa naaa" es siempre la antesala a un hostión de los gordos


----------



## imaginARIO (9 Abr 2022)

Cuidao, rojos, que Putin se santigua, entrad en cortocircuito...


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Abr 2022)

No solo hay que recibirlos y pagarles el hotel (50 euros por barba) encima se dedican a dar por culo, son una plaga:


----------



## ussser (9 Abr 2022)

Voy a cerrar sesión a ver como va foroOTAN.


----------



## mazuste (9 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Hay bunkeres nucleares en en la planta y recuerda cuanto tiempo resistieron por ejemplo los soviéticos en la Fortaleza de Brest, aislados, sin provisiones y con munición mínima, ya que no se encontraban preparados para la invasión en aquellas fechas y la guarnición solo contaba con el personal mínimo, las tropas regulares estacionadas habían salido para hacer ejercicios y nunca pudieron regresar para prestar ayuda ya que fueron rodeadas en las inmediaciones.
> 
> Entonces te imaginas ahora cuanto puede resistir una guarnición un asalto cuando se busca tratar de no dañar o destruir la infraestructura, es una planta que vale miles de millones de dólares.
> 
> Mucha propaganda y poca información verdadera.



En este caso no es tan dificil, si se conocen las bocas de ventilación.


----------



## NPI (9 Abr 2022)

Y sospecho también de Matt Damon


----------



## Archimanguina (9 Abr 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Joder, y el coche de los 20 segundos que hace ahí.



joder va al bar a tomarse el aperitivo. es una guerra paco, recuerda.


----------



## NPI (9 Abr 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Coincido plenamente en que el nivel de desinformación que estamos viviendo es ALUCINANTE. Da puta gripa y ASCO encender la tv, oir a cualquier tertuliano, periodista o político.
> 
> Pero lo que me alucina aún más es que TU vengas a decir algo como esto, cuando el mismo tipo de basura que sufrimos en este hilo es la que tu propagabas en el hilo del COVID, donde se te puso en evidencia varias veces (sr. intensivista que no sabe distinguir entre nanomol y ng/ml). Sólo enlazabas BASURA de TWITTER a la que raramente comentabas, saturando con hilos de subnormales insultando y vociferando el mismo tipo de cantinela que ahora es vertida con el tema de Ucrania.
> 
> ...


----------



## quinciri (9 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ya no saben a quien culpar de la crisis del sistema que llevamos desde hace dos años, primero un timovirus y ahora Putin…veremos quién será el siguiente chivo expiatorio.



Si con lo del perfido virus se han tirado el rollo dos años, con lo del pérfido Putin se pueden tirar facil dos años más....

Pasa que con tanta supuesta amenaza, reo cincluso entre los más fervientes teleadictos y tragacionistas son cada vez mayores las dudas de que no esto -la burra nos quieren vender-, no pueda ser otra nueva e inverosimil farsa y payasada...

En fin, a ver que nos depara el próximo futuro, y se consigue una minoración del cómodo aborregamiento... Porque tanto sinsentido creo que ya aburrre hasta a las ovejas...


----------



## NPI (9 Abr 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Se rumorea, que es el Teniente General Roger L. CLoutier



Es un vídeo antiguo.


----------



## NPI (9 Abr 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Si con lo del perfido virus se han tirado el rollo dos años, con lo del pérfido Putin se pueden tirar facil dos años más....
> 
> Pasa que con tanta supuesta amenaza, reo cincluso entre los más fervientes teleadictos y tragacionistas son cada vez mayores las dudas de que no esto -la burra nos quieren vender-, no pueda ser otra nueva e inverosimil farsa y payasada...
> 
> En fin, a ver que nos depara el próximo futuro, y se consigue una minoración del cómodo aborregamiento... Porque tanto sinsentido creo que ya aburrre hasta a las ovejas...



BM = 31 marzo 2025


----------



## Teuro (9 Abr 2022)

RIFKINiano dijo:


> ¿Vosotros veis que en el fondo de lo que está ocurriendo en Ucrania está la guerra entre 2 visiones del mundo, el globalismo vs. la altright conservadora?
> 
> Ya no se habla mucho de esto, pero Zelenski vs. Putin es una lucha de muñecos de guiñol de Soros vs. Bannon.
> 
> ...



Los populismos nacionaistas de derechas son mucho peores que el globalismo, puesto que son el caldo de cultivo de confictos. No olvidad que el nacionalismo siempre se sustenta frente a un supuesto agravio frente a otro. Los globalistas al fin y al cabo son algo "naif" frente a los populismos nacionalistas.


----------



## Impresionante (9 Abr 2022)

Ejemplares


Una foto tomada por Jean-Marc Bouju el 31 de marzo de 2003 para un preso iraquí en una prisión estadounidense en Najaf/Irak. Al padre se le permitió encontrarse con su hijo y sentarse en su regazo con la condición de llevar una bolsa en la cabeza.


----------



## El-Mano (9 Abr 2022)

No entiendo bien el pirata. Pero creo entre lo poco que sé y la imagen imagino que viene a ser... "Espera un momento... hacia dónde vamos ?¿ -Y debajo creo que algo en plan.. callate y haz caso, todo va bién.


----------



## NPI (9 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> ¿Le escuece todavía el culo por la infinidad de veces que puse a la luz sus trapalerías, mentiras y tergiversaciones sobre la epidemia? NO es para menos, porque además quedó claro que usted es un hijo de la gran puta al que la vida de la gente se la suda. Si sirve a intereses profundos y oscuros rusos, me la pela. Sigue usted siendo un hijo de la gran puta.
> 
> P.D. (Supongo que es el mismo infraser que firma como NPI, Pgas, etc). Que le den.



Gracias por tus palabras @MiguelLacano


----------



## mazuste (9 Abr 2022)

No deja de ser curioso que, todos los misiles y demás cohetería
que se les envía a los nazis desde Europa, nunca nos enteramos
hacía dónde caen... Sin embargo, todos los que producen daños
al personal civil son rusos...


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Abr 2022)

¿ por qué es para los ucranianos tan importante ser ucranianos y sin embargo millones de catalanes y vascos odian a España y no quieren ser españoles ?

¿ por qué es para los judíos tan importante ser judío y a los españoles les importa una mierda ser cristianos ? 

¿ quién inventa las identidades para enfrentar a los pueblos ? 

1.400 millones de chinos , son todos chinos.


----------



## Abstenuto (9 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Pues desde la presunción de ignorancia parece razonable lo que dice usted. De hecho los militares que han podido hablar tienen sensaciones y pensamientos parecidos a lo que usted expresa. O alguien se ha equivocado de plano y sigue equivocándose, o lo de Rusia es meramente un querer y no poder. En economía parece estar haciéndolo mejor, pero eso creo que no va a valer. O merecer la pena, vamos.



A lo mejor con el nuevo, que tiene cara de brutote, cambia la tónica y van más a saco

Lo que se esconde tras el relevo de la cúpula militar rusa en Ucrania | Internacional (elmundo.es)


----------



## amcxxl (9 Abr 2022)

Este simple instructor estadounidense manejó el solo a dos unidades de neonazis en Mariupol durante un mes. 


200-300 mercenarios y 1.500 "Navoz" (juego de palabras con Nazi y Azov, que significa estiercol)
Segun el drogata este que lleva el cuerpo lleno de tatuajes, como todos los nazis, incluidos Pravi Sector
Una vez capturado dice "Ucrania y Rusia son pueblos hermanos", a buenas horas


Representantes de la prensa extranjera cubrieron en su informe el tema de Tochka-U, que mató a 52 residentes de Kramatorsk. Se estableció que el número de serie indicado pertenece a la brigada de misiles 13 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. 
¿Todavía tienes dudas?


Es difícil entender por qué las fuerzas de seguridad ucranianas cometieron un error y permitieron que un periodista italiano quitara el número de serie del misil. 
Según él, definitivamente podemos decir que esta munición es del mismo lote que los misiles que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han utilizado anteriormente en Donbass. 
En particular, en esta foto se puede ver el número de serie del misil derribado en la zona de guerra en 2015, que difiere del que cayó en Kramatorsk en solo 13 unidades.


 Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania hicieron estallar un tanque con ácido nítrico cerca de la ciudad de Rubizhne en el Donbass. Las autoridades instaron a los residentes locales a no salir de sus hogares, así como a cerrar herméticamente puertas y ventanas.


----------



## HUROGÁN (9 Abr 2022)

Putin ha de ponerse bajo la advocación de San Stalin... para que le ilumine en como llevar una guerra rápidamente a una victoria que decapite la Hidra con sus nuevas cabezas.


----------



## Carlos Dutty (9 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Por cierto, están en Kiev, eso echa por tierra lo que comentábamos que estaba Celenski en Polonia o en Lvov. A lo mejor ahora que se han retirado los rusos se han animado a volver, pero me extraña.



Claro, porque que nunca haya abandonado Kiev no es una posibilidad para vosotros, la explicación más simple nunca es una posibilidad para los aduladores del Tzar Putin I.


----------



## Zhukov (9 Abr 2022)

vairos informes del frente del telegram Старше Эдды 

Izyum Ayer y anteayer, patrullas del enemigo, compuestas por un pelotón cada una, intentó entrar en las posiciones de nuestras tropas cerca de la aldea de Donetskoye. Después de una corta batalla con fusiles, el enemigo se retiró a un área boscosa, se cubrió y fue arrasado por un ataque de cohetes TOSA termobáricos. Así es la vida cotidiana militar.

Aparentemente, la Batalla de Izyum (más ampliamente, la ofensiva de Izyum a Slavyansk) será la batalla principal de la campaña de primavera. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están retirando sus fuerzas, y grandes formaciones militares enemigas se están concentrando en la aldea de Velikaya Kamyshevatka.

Los ucranianos cambiaron a las tácticas de pequeños grupos de 10 a 15 personas, armados con varias armas antitanque, principalmente extranjeras. El enemigo dispara literalmente un sólo misil guiado de las plantaciones forestales y se va, dejando el resto de los lanzadores para salir lo más rápido posible.

Seguimos despejando los bosques al este y al oeste de la carretera Izyum-Slavyansk, y estamos ocupando zonas pobladas.

Me alegro de que, a pesar de algunos defectos, en general, tomemos pueblosde manera competente y con pérdidas mínimas, causando daños muy significativos al enemigo.

El enemigo retrocede, dispara con artillería, tanques, infantería y ocasionalmente aviación. Se aferra a los asentamientos (Dolgonkoe, Suglinovka), contraataques con tanques.

Fue en tal contraataque que capturamos 2 tanques ucranianos junto con sus tripulaciones ayer. Además, el enemigo está minando activamente carreteras, ya tenemos pérdidas en explosiones.

Lo principal ahora es una situación interna estable (se refiere a la política en Rusia), y el ejército hará su trabajo.

Vladlen Tatarsky señala correctamente que entre los muertos y prisioneros de las fuerzas Armadas, muchos son soldados de leva movilizados. Por cierto, incluso las milicias de la defensa territorial está siendo conducida al frente desde Dnipropetrovsk

Más info, fotos y vídeos en el canal









Старше Эдды







t.me


----------



## Bishop (9 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> La realidad es que tu quieres controlar todo el mercado del pan , de hecho, solo pones excusas vagas, que si los precios son "nazis" o algo así, pero siempre la realidad es más compleja.
> La conclusión es la misma, pero el panadero que no es tu amigo, probablemente le cueste, pero sabe que teniendo libertad es como se consiguen las cosas, sabe que las barras de pan pueden ser de múltiples formas, que hay gente a la que le gusta de una y otra manera, sabe que la variedad es la clave.
> 
> También le va a costar, porque va a tener que abrir un proceso de buscar otros mercados, pero eventualmente los va a encontrar. El panadero que es tu amigo siempre está poniéndose de perfil, no te lo quiere decir directamente, pero él sigue comprando y vendiendo a la competencia mientras que a ti te da la razón....
> ...



¿Quién ha dicho que ahora quiere controlar *todo* el mercado de pan? Claro que la realidad es más compleja y es lo que no se quiere tener en cuenta por cierto bando. Hay que retrotraerse décadas y décadas para analizarlo todo y analizar el tema desde muchas vertientes. Lo único que parece importarle a ese bando es repetir sin parar que el vendedor de harina es muy malo porque pega guantazos. Pero que al vendedor de harina lleven años y años metiéndole pisotones, el dedo en el ojo y tirándole piedras a unos sobrinos suyos, no parece importarle a nadie. Ni que el que ha engatusado y malmetido hasta la extenuación al que pega los pisotones, mete el dedo en el ojo y tira piedras, sea justamente el que ahora se queja que el vendedor de harina pegue guantazos en respuesta.

A la gente, la libertad de elegir variedad en la forma de la barra de pan le importa 3 cojones, si resulta que todas las opciones son un desastre a cada cual peor. Y le importa 3 cojones que el pan sea resiliente y qwerty-friendly, cuando resulte que, en parte por culpa de eso la ración de pan sea una puta mierda. La gente, lo que quiere es poder disponer de pan en calidad y cantidad razonable. Eso es lo primero, siempre. Lo de poder elegir variedad... bueno... es un plus, que si se puede, pues vale. Pero siempre cuando se cumpla lo primero. El panadero, además sabe que hacer el pan de forma que no ensucie demasiado, realmente no cuesta exageradamente más. Se puede hacer sin subir demasiado el precio.

El panadero amigo puede que se ponga de medio perfil. O no... pero no olvidemos que tiene muy interiorizado quién es su verdadero enemigo. El que lo ha humillado sin cesar durante muuuuchos años. Y ya ha avisado... nunca más, cabrones, nunca más. Y sabe perfectamente que después del que le vende la harina, él es el siguiente objetivo del panadero mafioso. No, no va a hacer todo tipo de negocios con el mafioso y sus satélites, como el tonto que se autotorpedea su propia panadería. Sólo los que le convengan a él... y por el tiempo que le venga bien. De hecho, él mismo tiene unos problemas familiares que más tarde o más temprano tiene que solucionar. Y sabe que el mafioso está salivando como hiena esperando poder sacar tajada del tema. Malmetiendo, si es preciso, como siempre.

Esos amigos, los del club de cartas, parece ser que no le dejaron de lado sólo por lo que pasó en el pasado. Parece ser que alguien fue malmetiendo lo necesario para "ayudar" al proceso, cuando en principio no parecía ser necesario. Pero querían asegurarse de que se rompiera cualquier atisbo de relación, aunque fuera de vecinos que se aguantan medianamente bien lo justo. Fíjate que si malmetían, que a veces se ponían a tirar piedras de forma indiscriminada, en las dos direcciones. Para que así hubieran buenas peleas y buenas broncas. Salió tan bién la jugada, que se ha repetido varias veces. Con éxito, hay que decirlo, por muy triste que sea. Y las que se repetirá... porque somos idiotas.


----------



## crocodile (9 Abr 2022)

Satánicos ya han dado un golpe de mano en Paquistan para echar al anti yankee Khan.

Más tarde en Islamabad, capital de Pakistán, se reportó un aumento en la actividad militar y policial, en un intento por reforzar la seguridad en la ciudad ante los temores de disturbios provocados por simpatizantes de Khan ante la inminente moción de censura, la cual se ha votado esta noche, y que permitirá sacar del poder al criticado primer ministro.

Los esfuerzos de Khan por evitar la votación fueron declarados inconstitucionales por la Suprema Corte. A pesar de esto, Khan no tiene intenciones de abandonar el cargo.

Later in the day in Islamabad, Pakistan's capital, a surge in military and police activity was reported in an attempt to tighten security in the city amid fears of unrest by Khan supporters over the impending no-confidence motion, due to be voted on tonight, which would remove the criticized prime minister from power.

Khan's efforts to avoid the vote were declared unconstitutional by the Supreme Court. Despite this, Khan has no intention of leaving office.

▫@ENTRE_GUERRAS▫


----------



## Alvin Red (9 Abr 2022)

*Opinión*

Dentro de unos meses lo que menos preocupara al pueblo es la guerra en Ucrania, se ve venir una recesión de aúpa, ni idea de lo fuerte que será pero será fuerte y con el agravante del encarecimiento de muchas materias primas, agrarias y alimentarias. No afectara solo a USA o la UE, sino que los países que basan sus ingresos en exportaciones tecnológicas también se verán afectados, entre ellos Japón y China.

De ve a la vista una estanflación (recesión + inflación) con el añadido de unos mercados financieros sobrecargados, bajos tipos de interés que subirán para contrarrestar la inflación lo que llevaba a una menor inversión cuando el sistema acaba de salir de las consecuencias de COVID rematado por las sanciones a materias primas para que el tinglado se desmorone y con el posible golpe de gracia de países endeudados y unos mercados financieros que funcionan gracias al apalancamiento (crédito).

Veremos lo que pasa pero como dice la revista Fortuna, tanto la inflación como la deflación tienen cosas positivas, la estanflación ninguna.









What is stagflation and are we're there yet?


Some worry that current conditions amount to a perfect storm.




fortune.com












Bad News Bears | National Review


The week of April 4: inflation, recession, stagflation, and much, much more fun reading.




www.nationalreview.com


----------



## amcxxl (9 Abr 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> Putin ha de ponerse bajo la advocación de San Stalin... para que le ilumine en como llevar una guerra rápidamente a una victoria que decapite la Hidra con sus nuevas cabezas.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1019595
> Ver archivo adjunto 1019594
> Ver archivo adjunto 1019593
> Ver archivo adjunto 1019592



Durante la URSS era el camarada Stalin, ahora con Putin es San Stalin


----------



## bigmaller (9 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Esa es exactamente la razón por la que el yuan nunca podrá sustituir al dólar, como se jactan muchos de decir por aquí, pero vamos, hoy por hoy el mercado chino no está tan falseado como podríamos pensar, el error es pensar que haciendo eso, es decir, falseando los datos de tu propia moneda vayas a conseguir buenos resultados, y Rusia, mucho menos
> 
> El ejemplo venía porque pretender pensar que poniendo los precios y subiendo artificialmente el valor de tu moneda es un "no pasa naaa" es siempre la antesala a un hostión de los gordos



Expliquenos eso de subir artificialmente el valor del rublo por favor.


----------



## crocodile (9 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Van a cabrearlos, torturar y asesinar a los prisioneros rusos no es una buena idea. Los alemanes lo aprendieron por las malas.



A ver si Putinuano espabila ya coño.


----------



## Zhukov (9 Abr 2022)

En las redes sociales ucranianas, familiares de militantes de la Brigada 28 y oficiales militares ucranianos difundieron información de que, como resultado de la "ofensiva en Kherson" anunciada por Arestovich y Kim, una parte significativa de los combatientes de la brigada han estado rodeados durante diez días cerca de una de las aldeas de la región de Jersón. Hay muchos heridos entre los militantes, están constantemente expuestos al fuego, pero todavía están tratando de resistir. Se afirma que el estado mayor ya los ha "enterrado", como durante el"caldero de Ilovaisk".
Recordemos que la 28a Brigada Mecanizada Separada está manchada por numerosos crímenes de guerra contra la población civil de Donbass, hasta hace poco estaba encabezada por el comandante del batallón nazi y ex Aidar Maxim Marchenko, y entre su personal hay muchos fanáticos convencidos de Hitler. Y si la información sobre el cerco militante es cierta, esta circunstancia explica por qué, en lugar de dejar las armas y salvar sus vidas, continúan su resistencia sin sentido.


----------



## crocodile (9 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Van a cabrearlos, torturar y asesinar a los prisioneros rusos no es una buena idea. Los alemanes lo aprendieron por las malas.



A ver si Putiniano espabila


----------



## hornblower (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## dapman (9 Abr 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> No tienen control aéreo. Así de simple. Saben que todo lo que vuele por esa zona será volatilizado gracias a la cantidad de "ojos" OTAN que hay por esos lares. La única solución posible sería hacer un bombardeo en cluster sobre los principales nudos logísticos pero eso implicaría sí o sí la muerte de miles de civiles y no están por la labor. Así que la estrategia creo que es: que entren a cuenta gotas el material y ya lo iremos destruyendo poco a poco. De hecho, ya Alemania dice que no puede seguir el ritmo de entrega. Alemania no ve posible más armas para Ucrania de reservas de la Bundeswehr



Y no les bastaría con destruir vías de tren y carreteras? Por donde iba a entrar el material bélico?


----------



## Edge2 (9 Abr 2022)

Boris johnson paseandose por las calles de kiev y ni un nukecito...


----------



## amcxxl (9 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> En las redes sociales ucranianas, familiares de militantes de la Brigada 28 y oficiales militares ucranianos difundieron información de que, como resultado de la "ofensiva en Kherson" anunciada por Arestovich y Kim, una parte significativa de los combatientes de la brigada han estado rodeados durante diez días cerca de una de las aldeas de la región de Jersón. Hay muchos heridos entre los militantes, están constantemente expuestos al fuego, pero todavía están tratando de resistir. Se afirma que el estado mayor ya los ha "enterrado", como durante el"caldero de Ilovaisk".
> Recordemos que la 28a Brigada Mecanizada Separada está manchada por numerosos crímenes de guerra contra la población civil de Donbass, hasta hace poco estaba encabezada por el comandante del batallón nazi y ex Aidar Maxim Marchenko, y entre su personal hay muchos fanáticos convencidos de Hitler. Y si la información sobre el cerco militante es cierta, esta circunstancia explica por qué, en lugar de dejar las armas y salvar sus vidas, continúan su resistencia sin sentido.



pues no se a que esperan para borrarlos del mapa con termobaricas


----------



## otroyomismo (9 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Así que, también lo están intentando por mar...
> Se están gastando mucha pasta para sacar a la peña imperial de aquel agujero.
> Interesante.



ni idea de si es verificable o una invencion...









Fracasa otro intento de evacuar a los mandos de la OTAN de Mariupol por vía marítima - mpr21


Ayer comandos especiales conjuntos de los Navy Seals, Estados Unidos, y los británicos del SBS (Special Boat Service) intentaron apoderarse del buque de mando de la Armada ucraniana Donbas para evacuar a los oficiales de la OTAN cercados en el puerto de Mariupol. Como expusimos ayer en otra...



mpr21.info


----------



## El-Mano (9 Abr 2022)

Parece que los nonazis van drogados.


----------



## Bishop (9 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> @Justo Bueno yo tengo una lista más extensa de ignore de 3 páginas.



¿3 páginas? ¿Cómo 3 páginas?


----------



## Zhukov (9 Abr 2022)

Buen artículo:


La liberación de Donbass de los invasores ucranianos es difícil e implica una enorme presión sobre los recursos humanos y los recursos. Los militantes ucranianos se aferran a cada metro, y después de retirarse, dejan atrás tierra quemada. Se están librando duras batallas para todos, incluso para un pequeño pueblo, y las ciudades son convertidas por el enemigo en fortalezas, donde cada piso se rompe con fuego...









Донбасс: Тяжёлые бои за каждый метр русской земли · Родина на Неве


Освобождение Донбасса от украинских оккупантов происходит сложно и с огромным напряжением человеческих сил и всех ресурсов. Украинские боевики цепляются за каждый метр, а после отхода оставляют за собой выжженную землю. Тяжелые бои идут за каждый, даже небольшой посёлок, а города превращены...




rodinananeve.ru


----------



## crocodile (9 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> A lo mejor con el nuevo, que tiene cara de brutote, cambia la tónica y van más a saco
> 
> Lo que se esconde tras el relevo de la cúpula militar rusa en Ucrania | Internacional (elmundo.es)



De EL inmundo no me creo ná, bueno, de ningun mass mierda otanico ejjjjjjpañol.


----------



## crocodile (9 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> ¿3 páginas? ¿Cómo 3 páginas?



Yo tengo más 200 follayankees otanicos en el ignore.


----------



## HUROGÁN (9 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Durante la URSS era el camarada Stalin, ahora con Putin es San Stalin



Para mí jamás fué el camarada Stalin, pero con el tiempo he empezado a valorar lo sublime de sus actos, muy ayudado por
eso de que " Otros HijoPutas vendrán... que bueno me harán ",
A tal nivel ha llegado hoy la hijoputez, que ha elevado al padrecito Stalin... a la Santidad.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Abr 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


>



Como sucedió con el coronavirus , la gente en vez de analizar las incoherencias prefiere creerse la trama .


De la misma manera que los ingenieros sociales diseñaron el coronavirus aprovechando las estructuras sincréticas del cristianismo , esta guerra simula el típico guion peliculero que la gente ya tiene asimilado, de buenos buenísimos y malos malísimos .
Es como la guerra de las galaxias

Como el señor de los anillos

Es tal cual un videojuego de guerra .

El presentador del telediario parece un youtuber narrando una partida con la play.



- coronavirus = dios vigilante e invisible que está por todas partes
- la primera vacuna = primera comunión ( ritual de paso )

- la segunda vacuna = la confirmación

- la tercera vacuna = ir a comulgar los domingos ( ritual de pertenencia a grupo )

- los no vacunados = herejes/enemigos



- UCI = purgatorio/infierno .
-Los respiradores la extremaunción

- El MIEDO A LA MUERTE = Es el miedo instintivo y ancestral de todos los seres vivos cuya voluntad de vivir es inexplicable . Hasta las moscas temen al peligro y lo intuyen .

- El miedo agrupa a los individuos en rebaños , manadas … como nuestros antepasados los peces en cardúmenes para ocultarse del depredador en el grupo.


----------



## alnitak (9 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Parece que los nonazis van drogados.




las fuerzas rusas parecen muy profesionales ... ahora si 

los ukros no tienen nada que hacer nada...

las rendiciones seran cada vez mas masivas


----------



## ussser (9 Abr 2022)

hornblower dijo:


>



Joder, que le de el relevo la otra ya.


----------



## Carlos Dutty (9 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Parece que los nonazis van drogados.



La metadona es un opiaceo. No es una droga para "luchar", producen un efecto depresor, por lo tanto bajarían el rendimiento, son drogas para el dolor, por ejemplo, en heridos graves. Sí vas a colar propaganda, por lo menos que tenga un poco de sentido.


----------



## Guaguei (9 Abr 2022)

Un gran saludo


----------



## NPI (9 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> ¿3 páginas? ¿Cómo 3 páginas?



3 páginas desde marzo 2022


----------



## Bishop (9 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Yo tengo más 200 follayankees otanicos en el ignore.



Acabo de contar los que tengo en el ignore: 120. No pensé que tuviera tantos.

Pero ahí entra toda clase de ignorados, no sólo con este tema: tarados en general, spammers, creadores sólo de memeces...


----------



## Bishop (9 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> 3 páginas desde marzo 2022



¿Y en total cuántos?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Abr 2022)

23:00 TITO SOROS REAPARECE PARA CURARNOS EN SALUD
PROTESTA ES POR LOS CORTES DE INTERNET O BLACKOUT


" EROSIONAN LA LIBERTAD "
​
GRACIAS TITO SOROS POR ESTE ... SUPER INSIGHT





Y QUE HAY QUE HACER RESPONSABLES A LAS COMPAñIAS QUE HAGAN BLACKOUTS O CORTES DE SERVICIO 
a las barrricadas camaradas












Noticia: - cucha esta xD que dice SOROS SOROS... que " LOS BLACKOUTS DE INTERNET LIMITAN LOS DERECHOS" ( empieza a temblar xD )


23:00 Y QUE HAY QUE HACER RESPONSABLES A LAS COMPAñIAS QUE HAGAN BLACKOUTS O CORTES DE SERVICIO a las barrricadas camaradas https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/cucha-esta-xd-que-dice-soros-soros-que-los-blackouts-de-internet-limitan-los-derechos-empieza-a-temblar-xd.1740138/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Abr 2022)

*GASOLINA O GAS A BUENOS PRECIOS NO HABRA POR EL SABOTAJE *







PERO COLGAOS Y PERVERTIDOS LOS QUE QUIERAS


These people are sick.
Ban Disney!!!

10.4K views@TheRealKimShady, 21:00








​


----------



## amcxxl (9 Abr 2022)

Los chechenos de Kiev fueron trasladados al área de Popasna Luhanska 




Un soldado ruso fue encadenado a un obstáculo antitanque de acero "erizo", luego torturado y luego le prendieron fuego mientras aún estaba vivo. Ucrania encarna a ISIS en el centro de Europa. No publicaré esta foto, es demasiado espantosa. #Crímenes de guerra ucranianos


Odessa introducirá un toque de queda a partir de esta noche, por lo que la gente ya ha estado depositando flores en los monumentos conmemorativos de la Segunda Guerra Mundial hoy: el 10 de abril es el aniversario de la liberación de Odessa en 1944.


----------



## Alvin Red (9 Abr 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> La metadona es un opiaceo. No es una droga para "luchar", producen un efecto depresor, por lo tanto bajarían el rendimiento, son drogas para el dolor, por ejemplo, en heridos graves. Sí vas a colar propaganda, por lo menos que tenga un poco de sentido.



Por lo que he leído no produce soñolencia sino lo contrario dificultad en dormir, aunque hay casos de soñolencia extrema.









Metadona: MedlinePlus medicinas


Metadona: Infórmate sobre efectos secundarios, dosis, precauciones y más en MedlinePlus




medlineplus.gov




...
*La metadona puede ocasionar efectos secundarios. Informe a su médico si cualesquiera de estos síntomas son intensos o no desaparecen:*

dolor de cabeza,
aumento de peso,
dolor de estómago,
boca seca,
dolor en la lengua,
rubor,
dificultad para orinar,
cambios de humor,
problemas de la vista,
dificultad para conciliar el sueño o mantenerse dormido.


----------



## El-Mano (9 Abr 2022)

Ucranianos rendidos, uno con un perro, parece que se lo permiten llevar al cautiverio.



Varios temas tratados en RT.



De regalo el tortazo elegante a macrón de hace ya un tiempo.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (9 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Acabo de contar los que tengo en el ignore: 120. No pensé que tuviera tantos.
> 
> Pero ahí entra toda clase de ignorados, no sólo con este tema: tarados en general, spammers, creadores sólo de memeces...



86 tengo yo solo de este hilo y del de Siria.


----------



## willbeend (9 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Para aquel que llegue nuevo al foro, sin tener cuenta y entre a este hilo para informarse podrá comprobar que el ritmo de mensajes de los Pro-Usanos es muy, muy , muy superior al resto, tal es el nivel de propaganda que resulta sumamente difícil encontrar información veraz, teniendo que pasar paginas y paginas para encontrar algo interesante. Creo el interés de éstos es aburrir al lector que viene de paso para que no pueda leer distintas opiniones al relato oficial de las Tv. No hay duda lo conseguirán son bastante mas profesionales que el resto de foreros en intoxicar el hilo.
> 
> El registro y el uso posterior de "ignorar" es la clave, pero creo mucha gente visita el foro sin registrarse y ni voluntad tiene de cambiar esa postura.



Es lo que suele pasar con los hilos oficiales en asuntos politicos como pLandemias y guerras de la OTAN.


----------



## JoséBatallas (9 Abr 2022)

_No me importa de donde eres ¡Cógeme!
Destruyamos tu puta casa. Tu puta casa.
Nadie puede detenerme. Soy ruso.
¿Estas listo? Un, dos, tres
Pandilla rusa aquí vamos,
Todos los fines de semana hago BOOM.




You can run, you can run
Cause I'm already done
You can run, you can run
What the fuck with you man 






_


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (9 Abr 2022)

Hilo de wargonzoo repartiendo educadamente zascas


----------



## Red Star (9 Abr 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es por que los rusos no cortan el suministro desde el oeste. Les siguen llegando pertrechos a los nazis del dombas. Se habla de falta de tropas. Los rusos no pueden traer 50000 tropas adicionales?. Es una sangría innecesaria y perfectamente evitable.



Creo que no han invadido el oeste todavía para favorecer que los ucranianos antirrusos sientan que tienen una vía libre para intentar escapar de Ucrania hacia la UE, de esa forma favorecen la emigración de los que les puedan hacer oposición una vez Ucrania esté completamente invadida. Si la cosa se complica, siempre pueden tomar el oeste desde Bielorrusia. Seguramente tendrán eso preparado para cuando llegue el momento.


----------



## Carlos Dutty (9 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Por lo que he leído no produce soñolencia sino lo contrario dificultad en dormir, aunque hay casos de soñolencia extrema.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Depresor en el sentido del sistema nervioso, por ejemplo dificulta la respiración a partir de ciertas dosis. Lo de no dormir, no lo sabía, pero es un efecto secundario como pone ahí, no tomas eso por si te "toca la lotería" de que te surja ese efecto, para ello están las anfetaminas.


----------



## Epicii (9 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Buen artículo:
> 
> 
> La liberación de Donbass de los invasores ucranianos es difícil e implica una enorme presión sobre los recursos humanos y los recursos. Los militantes ucranianos se aferran a cada metro, y después de retirarse, dejan atrás tierra quemada. Se están librando duras batallas para todos, incluso para un pequeño pueblo, y las ciudades son convertidas por el enemigo en fortalezas, donde cada piso se rompe con fuego...
> ...



El gobierno ruso debe evaluar seriamente el uso de armas de destrucción masiva...no pueden exponer a su tropa a semejante riesgo de tomar una ciudad casa por casa, como en Mariupol...


----------



## willbeend (9 Abr 2022)

¿ Veo que poco a poco España va despertando de la pesadilla de la que trato en el último vídeo que he subido. Las gambas del índice Donw Jons están en alza. Tanto es así que han causado problemas en la Estación Espacial Internacional ?


----------



## manodura79 (9 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Esto me ha llamado la atención desde el inicio de esta guerra. Tanques disparando y uno por ahí con el coche. O como el otro día un señor con una bicicleta en medio de un fuego cruzado.


----------



## hartman (9 Abr 2022)

pasara como en la guerra de invierno ganara rusia se anexionara un % digamos un 20-33% de ucrania con bastantes bajas.


----------



## bigmaller (9 Abr 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Creo que no han invadido el oeste todavía para favorecer que los ucranianos antirrusos sientan que tienen una vía libre para intentar escapar de Ucrania hacia la UE, de esa forma favorecen la emigración de los que les puedan hacer oposición una vez Ucrania esté completamente invadida. Si la cosa se complica, siempre pueden tomar el oeste desde Bielorrusia. Seguramente tendrán eso preparado para cuando llegue el momento.



Que no van a invadir ukrania.....


----------



## JAGGER (10 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> El gobierno ruso debe evaluar seriamente el uso de armas de destrucción masiva...no pueden exponer a su tropa a semejante riesgo de tomar una ciudad casa por casa, como en Mariupol...



Ya mismo Vlådø está leyendo tu genialidad. Seguramente toma nota y lo evalúa con los cadáveres radioactivos de su plana mayor. Genio!


----------



## Honkler (10 Abr 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Esto me ha llamado la atención desde el inicio de esta guerra. Tanques disparando y uno por ahí con el coche. O como el otro día un señor con una bicicleta en medio de un fuego cruzado.



Lo estaba moviendo, no sea que se lo rayaran


----------



## Kartoffeln (10 Abr 2022)

Boris Johnson goes to Kyiv and meets Ukraine president Zelensky


A picture shared by the Embassy of Ukraine to the UK on Twitter showed the pair sitting on opposite sides of a table in the country's capital.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## amcxxl (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Como sucedió con el coronavirus , la gente en vez de analizar las incoherencias prefiere creerse la trama .
> 
> 
> De la misma manera que los ingenieros sociales diseñaron el coronavirus aprovechando las estructuras sincréticas del cristianismo , esta guerra simula el típico guion peliculero que la gente ya tiene asimilado, de buenos buenísimos y malos malísimos .
> ...



se me olvidaba decir, que los periodistas son los nuevos curas .


----------



## Abstenuto (10 Abr 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> ni idea de si es verificable o una invencion...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si es verdad, a ver si cogen a unos cuantos vivos.

Un vídeo de navy seals capturados quiero


----------



## quinciri (10 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> 86 tengo yo solo de este hilo y del de Siria.



Yo en solo este hilo y desde principios de marzo, debo ir cerca de 80.
Y nunca antes habia metido a nadie en el ignorar.


----------



## RIFKINiano (10 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Los populismos nacionaistas de derechas son mucho peores que el globalismo, puesto que son el caldo de cultivo de confictos. No olvidad que el nacionalismo siempre se sustenta frente a un supuesto agravio frente a otro. Los globalistas al fin y al cabo son algo "naif" frente a los populismos nacionalistas.



Aunque puedo estar de acuerdo con lo que dices, hay algo en mi mente que me dice que el fondo del asunto no es tan simple. Las dinámicas históricas y del pensamiento humano son complejas. El globalismo económico y financiero creo que ha llegado a un punto en el que no puede crecer más, y el orden mundial que se creó tras la 2ª guerra mundial necesita ser replanteado.
Bajo mi punto de vista, el planteamiento de la Altright (The Movement), es la negación del orden liberal y un retorno al conservadurismo para encontrar un punto de anclaje al que aferrarse en la pared de escalada de la historia, pero me temo que no es la solución.

Históricamente, las democracias desde el mundo de la Grecia clásica o el imperio romano, han derivado en autocracias y tiranías. Mucho me temo que las dinámicas actuales van por ahí.

Además, está el tema económico, la desglobalización parece imparable, y va a ser muy dolorosa, especialmente para occidente.

Vamos a la era del desorden, a un mundo convulso. Desgraciadamente, vamos a vivir tiempos "interesantes". Dios nos proteja.


----------



## quinciri (10 Abr 2022)

Red Star dijo:
Creo que no han invadido el oeste todavía para favorecer que los ucranianos antirrusos sientan que tienen una vía libre para intentar escapar de Ucrania hacia la UE, de esa forma favorecen la emigración de los que les puedan hacer oposición una vez Ucrania esté completamente invadida. Si la cosa se complica, siempre pueden tomar el oeste desde Bielorrusia. Seguramente tendrán eso preparado para cuando llegue el momento.




bigmaller dijo:


> Que no van a invadir ukrania.....



Lo que quede de la actual Ucrania puede que no ....


----------



## Malevich (10 Abr 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Yo en solo este hilo y desde principios de marzo, debo ir cerca de 80.
> Y nunca antes habia metido a nadie en el ignorar.



Yo 104.


----------



## Irene Adler (10 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Que no van a invadir ukrania.....



Yo no sé si van a invadir Ucrania o no, o si el trozo que se queden va a ser mayor o menor… ni siquiera sabemos si tienen todo planeado y calculado al milímetro o si van improvisando y cambiando de planes sobre la marcha, pero el compi tiene razón en lo de que están dejando un camino de salida a los ukros que se van.

Parece obvio que están aplicando lo de a enemigo que huye puente de plata, y cuantos más civiles se vayan menos trabas para conseguir sus objetivos (los que sea que tengan), y cuanto más despoblada quede Ucrania más sencillo será controlar lo que quede para que cumpla la función que le tengan asignada, porque los que se van no van a volver


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## bigmaller (10 Abr 2022)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Yo no sé si van a invadir Ucrania o no, o si el trozo que se queden va a ser mayor o menor… ni siquiera sabemos si tienen todo planeado y calculado al milímetro o si van improvisando y cambiando de planes sobre la marcha, pero el compi tiene razón en lo de que están dejando un camino de salida a los ukros que se van.
> 
> Parece obvio que están aplicando lo de a enemigo que huye puente de plata, y cuantos más civiles se vayan menos trabas para conseguir sus objetivos (los que sea que tengan), y cuanto más despoblada quede Ucrania más sencillo será controlar lo que quede para que cumpla la función que le tengan asignada, porque los que se van no van a volver
> 
> ...



Los que se van si van a volver. Si tienen una casa en propiedad. Lo que nos espera en europa no es lo que hemos vivido hasta ahora.


----------



## Sinjar (10 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Un soldado ruso fue encadenado a un obstáculo antitanque de acero "erizo", luego torturado y luego le prendieron fuego mientras aún estaba vivo. Ucrania encarna a ISIS en el centro de Europa. No publicaré esta foto, es demasiado espantosa. #Crímenes de guerra ucranianos



Acabará saliendo a la luz todo. Al igual que las crucifixiones en Dombass a ucranianos rusofonos.


----------



## arriqui (10 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Por lo que he leído no produce soñolencia sino lo contrario dificultad en dormir, aunque hay casos de soñolencia extrema.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso es para todos los mercenarios yonkis que salieron de Afganistán siento ser mal pensado.


----------



## Honkler (10 Abr 2022)

No entra en la UE ni en sus mejores sueños. En cuanto dejen de ser los tontos útiles de EEUU, pasarán al olvido más absoluto.


----------



## Magick (10 Abr 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Yo en solo este hilo y desde principios de marzo, debo ir cerca de 80.
> Y nunca antes habia metido a nadie en el ignorar.



406


----------



## Roedr (10 Abr 2022)

Sí, meter a una mierda como Ucrania en la EU parece que es la opción 'nuclear' de los burócratas de Bruselas para joder a Rusia. En fin, a ver si gana Le Pen y empiezan a preocuparse en Bruselas por otra cosas.


----------



## Honkler (10 Abr 2022)

Euros? Que euros?  Si esto va a quedar como un solar después de los disparates de las sanciones…


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Marchamaliano (10 Abr 2022)

y esto es lo mejor de todo, los unicornios


----------



## NPI (10 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> ¿Y en total cuántos?



Unos 70 sin darles puerta.


----------



## quinciri (10 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> 406



Pero ¿solo en este hilo serio de la guerra de Ucrania ?

Porque en otros hilos relacionados no se puede entrar más que a ratillos y para echarse a unas risas.


----------



## Marchamaliano (10 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> No entra en la UE ni en sus mejores sueños. En cuanto dejen de ser los tontos útiles de EEUU, pasarán al olvido más absoluto.



USA va a luchar hasta el último Ucraniano.


----------



## Bishop (10 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Unos 70 sin darles puerta.



Buff... 70 sólo de esto y en unos pocos días...


----------



## amcxxl (10 Abr 2022)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Yo no sé si van a invadir Ucrania o no, o si el trozo que se queden va a ser mayor o menor… ni siquiera sabemos si tienen todo planeado y calculado al milímetro o si van improvisando y cambiando de planes sobre la marcha, pero el compi tiene razón en lo de que están dejando un camino de salida a los ukros que se van.
> 
> Parece obvio que están aplicando lo de a enemigo que huye puente de plata, y cuantos más civiles se vayan menos trabas para conseguir sus objetivos (los que sea que tengan), y cuanto más despoblada quede Ucrania más sencillo será controlar lo que quede para que cumpla la función que le tengan asignada, porque los que se van no van a volver
> 
> ...




Bueno Ucrania ya estaba quedando despoblada, en 2021 perdio mas de un millon de habitantes, mas de 6 millones desde el golpe de estado de 2014 y unos 20 millones desde el fin de la URSS

ademas solo quedan viejos, uno de cada tres habitantes restantes es pensionista
en 2021 solo nacieron 38 niños por cada 100 muertos en Ucrania, en las zonas rurales es aun mas intenso

Ucrania se despoblara totalmente dado que despues de la guerra, los negocios de los oligarcas, las granjas de bots, el complejo industrial-militar, el ejercito, etc dejaran de existir y el unico trabajo que habra sera el agricola, para el cual solo se necesita una poblacion pequeña dado que el campo esta muy mecanizado

hay millones de Ucranianos ya en Rusia, sobre todo trabajadores industriales cualificados dado que el regimen de los oligarcas se ocupo de destruir la industria, colocada en las regiones prorusas del este y sur, para provocar su migracion a Rusia y cambiar el banlace demografico de estas regiones atrayendo ragulis del oeste ucraniano a sus negocios, mas o menos han estado haciendo en Ucrania Sur y Oriental lo que sus congeneres israelies en Cisjordania asentando colonos

no es casualidad que despues de la URSS el pais cayera en manos de oligarcas sionistas anericano-israelies pais que cae en manos de sionistas, pais reventado y sociedad destruida


----------



## Sinjar (10 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sí, meter a una mierda como Ucrania en la EU parece que es la opción 'nuclear' de los burócratas de Bruselas para joder a Rusia. En fin, a ver si gana Le Pen y empiezan a preocuparse en Bruselas por otra cosas.



+1000 

Es lo mejor que nos puede pasar. Y de ganar que se abra el debate en Francia con salir de la UE. Eso destrozaría por completo a la Unión


----------



## Botones Sacarino (10 Abr 2022)

A este paso van a hacer falta 10 rusias para conquistar Ucrania, está claro que la empresa les queda grande, muy grande. Todavía están a 10 galaxias de conquistar todo el Oblast de Donestk.


----------



## Sinjar (10 Abr 2022)

Jose Luis Cava es una maquina.


----------



## Marchamaliano (10 Abr 2022)

Con el precio de la energía desatado seguro que nos va a ir a todos de puta madre, seguro.


----------



## crocodile (10 Abr 2022)

Ojalá reviente


----------



## Simo Hayha (10 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sí, meter a una mierda como Ucrania en la EU parece que es la opción 'nuclear' de los burócratas de Bruselas para joder a Rusia. En fin, a ver si gana Le Pen y empiezan a preocuparse en Bruselas por otra cosas.



Una "mierda" como Ucrania no puede ser parte de la UE, pero un excremento parásito como tu sí??, como es eso??


----------



## la mano negra (10 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> A este paso van a hacer falta 10 rusias para conquistar Ucrania, está claro que la empresa les queda grande, muy grande. Todavía están a 10 galaxias de conquistar todo el Oblast de Donestk.



Los rusos han cambiado espacio por tiempo. Por alguna razón que se desconoce , Putin no concede más de cien mil militares para la operación en Ucrania . Con eso difícilmente se puede llevar a cabo la operación de desactivar el peligro ucraniano. Por lo menos de forma rápida no lo van a lograr . Necesitarán mucho más tiempo del que se suponía al principio . Pero el Ejército Ucraniano está muy castigado . En cualquier momento puede empezar a desmoronarse y se puede producir un derrumbe generalizado en cascada .


----------



## crocodile (10 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> +1000
> 
> Es lo mejor que nos puede pasar. Y de ganar que se abra el debate en Francia con salir de la UE. Eso destrozaría por completo a la Unión



Ya harán lo que sea para que gane Maricron.


----------



## Salamandra (10 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ya harán lo que sea para que gane Maricron.



Segunda vuelta, a señora les dará un susto-aviso en la primera vuelta, pero tiene un techo y no llega para ser presidente.


----------



## Aurkitu (10 Abr 2022)

Queda gente decente en la UE


----------



## Botones Sacarino (10 Abr 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Los rusos han cambiado espacio por tiempo. Por alguna razón que se desconoce , Putin no concede más de cien mil militares para la operación en Ucrania . Con eso difícilmente se puede llevar a cabo la operación de desactivar el peligro ucraniano. Por lo menos de forma rápida no lo van a lograr . Necesitarán mucho más tiempo del que se suponía al principio . Pero el Ejército Ucraniano está muy castigado . En cualquier momento puede empezar a desmoronarse y se puede producir un derrumbe generalizado en cascada .




Yo diría que el derrumbe se puede producir antes del lado ruso, las bajas son catastróficas, se habla de cerca de 15000 KIA´s, y tienen la moral por el suelo, están como dije a 10 galaxias de tomar todo el oblast seccesionista de Donestk. En mes y medio han muerto casi tantos como en 10 años en Afganistán. Llevan mes y pico para tomar las ruinas de Mariupol y lo que queda.

Con solo 100000 hombres no les van a hacer ni cosquillas.

Por otro lado 300000 ucranianos que llevaban tiempo fuera del país han tomado sentido inverso al de los refugiados y han regresado a Ucrania para tomar las armas, al final si esto sigue así todos los ucranianos de entre 16 y 60 años van a tomar las amras.

Dicen las malas lenguas que muchos rusos adinerados están vendiendo sus viviendas en Crimea por miedo a que con este desastre acaben perdiendo hasta la península, si bien es muy dificil de atacar.


----------



## Sinjar (10 Abr 2022)

Es increíble como nos mienten los medios.

Rusia se va a la quiebra con las sanciones, están solos, aislados, decian...

Y ya esta el rublo mejor que el día que comenzó la invasión.


----------



## Sinjar (10 Abr 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Queda gente decente en la UE



Ante verdades que duelen, solo responden con risas irónicas. Donde mas duele. Burocratas hijos de puta. Ojala caiga la puta UE y volvamos a ser soberanos.


----------



## hartman (10 Abr 2022)

una duda que tengo los javelin son asi de efectivos por tener los tanques t-72 y t-80 rusos la municion debajo de la torreta?
es posible que sea por eso?
el javelin seria efectivo contra los leopard-2 o los leclerrc los ariete italianos o los merkava israelies?
estamos asistiendo a los ultimos actos de los tanques?


----------



## Sinjar (10 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> una duda que tengo los javelin son asi de efectivos por tener los tanques t-72 y t-80 rusos la municion debajo de la torreta?
> es posible que sea por eso?
> el javelin seria efectivo contra los leopard-2 o los leclerrc los ariete italianos o los merkava israelies?
> estamos asistiendo a los ultimos actos de los tanques?



Yo creo que si...


----------



## ariel77 (10 Abr 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Los rusos han cambiado espacio por tiempo. Por alguna razón que se desconoce , Putin no concede más de cien mil militares para la operación en Ucrania . Con eso difícilmente se puede llevar a cabo la operación de desactivar el peligro ucraniano. Por lo menos de forma rápida no lo van a lograr . Necesitarán mucho más tiempo del que se suponía al principio . Pero el Ejército Ucraniano está muy castigado . En cualquier momento puede empezar a desmoronarse y se puede producir un derrumbe generalizado en cascada .



Se están desconectando de Occidente. Necesitan tiempo para hacerlo gradualmente, necesitan las sanciones para forzar la desconexión y el viraje a China y necesitan la guerra para mantener las sanciones.

La incertidumbre de la guerra afecta las economías europeas, las mina y las socava lentamente, les fuerza a buscar recursos energéticos mucho más caros.

Las sanciones reindustrializan Rusia, la obligan a cerrarse en si misma y dinamizan su economía y su mercado interior. Ejemplo; el Ilyushin 96, un cuatrimotor de largo alcance, no especialmente eficiente en términos de consumo de combustible pero funcional como todas las aeronaves rusas. No se comía un colín en el mercado internacional porque no era rentable volarlo. Con las sanciones de Airbus y Boeing, ya se han puesto a fabricar 20 y el consumo se la suda porque tienen combustible barato.

La soberbia europea nos ha hecho pensar que porque nuestros coches y aviones sean, en algunos aspectos, técnicamente superiores a los suyos, quiere decir que ellos no saben producirlos. Que el mercado globalizado era una realidad inmutable, como las corrientes marítimas y las estaciones, que si un producto no era competitivo en el mercado global moría.

Y que Rusia iba a hacer como España, por ejemplo, e iba a desmantelar toda su industria por “vieja” y “contaminante” para mayor gloria de cuatro fondos de inversión.

Han planteado las sanciones a Rusia como si fuese el Congo, cuando es un país que, aliado con China es totalmente autosuficiente.

Revalorización del rublo, ingresos récord por la venta de hidrocarburos, superávit récord de la balanza de pagos… A ver si los pro-rusos a sueldo del Kremlin son los líderes europeos…

Alargaran la guerra todo lo que puedan porque les facilita el proceso.

Es Rusia la que se está desconectando de Occidente y no al revés.


----------



## Alvin Red (10 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Yo diría que el derrumbe se puede producir antes del lado ruso, las bajas son catastróficas, se habla de cerca de 15000 KIA´s, y tienen la moral por el suelo, están como dije a 10 galaxias de tomar todo el oblast seccesionista de Donestk. En mes y medio han muerto casi tantos como en 10 años en Afganistán. Llevan mes y pico para tomar las ruinas de Mariupol y lo que queda.
> 
> Con solo 100000 hombres no les van a hacer ni cosquillas.
> 
> ...



Fuentes por favor, sino di que solo es tu mera suposición, sobre todo lo de las ventas de casas en Ucrania y "el se dice" ¿Quién lo dice?

Jodidos CM, ni argumentar saben.


----------



## zapatitos (10 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Yo diría que el derrumbe se puede producir antes del lado ruso, las bajas son catastróficas, se habla de cerca de 15000 KIA´s, y tienen la moral por el suelo, están como dije a 10 galaxias de tomar todo el oblast seccesionista de Donestk. En mes y medio han muerto casi tantos como en 10 años en Afganistán. Llevan mes y pico para tomar las ruinas de Mariupol y lo que queda.
> 
> Con solo 100000 hombres no les van a hacer ni cosquillas.
> 
> ...




De que fuente sacas esas cifras de bajas.

Saludos.


----------



## NS 4 (10 Abr 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> "LA VISION DE GRAN PARTE DE LA IZQUIERDA" ¿?
> Valiente subnormal



Da igual...ya no hay diferencia ....SON GLOBALISTAS ...DEFIENDEN EL DOMINIO ANGLOSIONISTA CON SU INGENIERIA SOCIAL ABRASIVA Y DISOLVENTE DE PUEBLOS Y CULTURAS...

Dejen de mirar el lazo del envoltorio...dejen de mirar el dedo....y vean la luna de sangre con la que nos quieren hacer esclavos...esbirros...


----------



## Nico (10 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> A este paso van a hacer falta 10 rusias para conquistar Ucrania, está claro que la empresa les queda grande, muy grande. Todavía están a 10 galaxias de conquistar todo el Oblast de Donestk.




Cuando fueron a Siria con 20 aviones se decía lo mismo: ¿Qué van a poder hacer con esa fuerza minúscula? Es pura propaganda.

Y ahí los viste, tres meses después habían dado vuelta la tortilla y al cabo de seis meses se estabilizó el escenario y se consolidó la posición siria.

Se me hace que están luchando bajo otra doctrina de guerra. En vez de ir masivamente, hacen un trabajo selectivo y de calidad.

El primer zarpazo con el que esperaban darle un corte rápido falló, se han replegado y ahora van pasito a pasito (como en Siria).

Un poco aburrido pero bastante efectivo. Al menos en Siria. Ya veremos en Ucrania.


----------



## Sinjar (10 Abr 2022)

ariel77 dijo:


> Se están desconectando de Occidente. Necesitan tiempo para hacerlo gradualmente, necesitan las sanciones para forzar la desconexión y el viraje a China y necesitan la guerra para mantener las sanciones.
> 
> La incertidumbre de la guerra afecta las economías europeas, las mina y las socava lentamente, les fuerza a buscar recursos energéticos mucho más caros.
> 
> ...




Tremendo análisis. Esta claro que la solución para muchos paises es desconectarse de occidente, y ser soberanos.

Con la UE, que es títere de los amos de siempre, nunca seremos soberanos.


----------



## Azrael_II (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Bartleby (10 Abr 2022)

Pero el zumbado y violento de Hollywood es Will Smith que ya ha sido oportunamente sancionado por la Academia


----------



## hartman (10 Abr 2022)

tal vez sin en lugar de avanzar por largas columnas por carretera se hubiran desplegado por los falncos de dichas carreteras o por las alas y apoyados por infanteria.


----------



## la mano negra (10 Abr 2022)

Por Chechenia han pasado a toda pastilla y han llegado ya a los Urales. Llevan más prisa que el tío de los bollos.


----------



## la mano negra (10 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Pero el zumbado y violento de Hollywood es Will Smith que ya ha sido oportunamente sancionado por la Academia



¿ Ese hijo de puta sabe lo que está hablando ?


----------



## hartman (10 Abr 2022)

ya han llegado a ufa.


----------



## hartman (10 Abr 2022)

y khabarovsk.


----------



## Sinjar (10 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Pero el zumbado y violento de Hollywood es Will Smith que ya ha sido oportunamente sancionado por la Academia



Se me ha caído un mito...


----------



## Remequilox (10 Abr 2022)

Para entrar en la UE hace falta UNANIMIDAD.
Visto lo visto por ahora, y dado que esos inmensos recursos económicos a algún socio actual habría que quitárselos, no veo nada clara esa unanimidad.
Sea por eso que el "roce hace el cariño" con Hungría, sea que Bulgaria no creo que acepte ser el paria económico de la UE, sea que Polonia y Baltolandia no los veo muy dispuestos a rebajarse su cuota (por no hablar de España o Portugal), sea porque no veo a los neerlandeses transformarse en "los generosos de Europa", sea porque Alemania, si le joden el suministro barato ruso, va a tener más que problemas, y no estará por la labor de financiar a todo pordiosero que se amorre a la teta, lo que quede de Ucrania NO va a entrar en la UE.

Hay que pensar que la entrada se hace una sola vez, pero la permanencia, en principio es para siempre.
Y dado el brutal e inmenso nivel de destrucción, así como el brutal e inmenso nivel de corrupción y podredumbre moral de la clepto-oligarquía ucraniana, el nivel de subsidios y dependencia económica sería de al menos dos generaciones humanas. 

USA lo generó, USA deberá financiar la reconstrucción. O no, y entonces ex-Ucrania quedará como en hermano pobre de Belarus.


----------



## NS 4 (10 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> ¿Le escuece todavía el culo por la infinidad de veces que puse a la luz sus trapalerías, mentiras y tergiversaciones sobre la epidemia? NO es para menos, porque además quedó claro que usted es un hijo de la gran puta al que la vida de la gente se la suda. Si sirve a intereses profundos y oscuros rusos, me la pela. Sigue usted siendo un hijo de la gran puta.
> 
> P.D. (Supongo que es el mismo infraser que firma como NPI, Pgas, etc). Que le den.



Has hecho el mayor ridiculo de tu vida...te has tragao hasta el fondo la principal medida del globalismo.

Y ahora vienes aqui a tratar de enmendar la mierda como el sombrero de un picador...que defecaste en el otro hilo.

Aun asi...aqui se te puede leer...parece que tu oficialismo tragacionista en este tema ha desaparecido practicamente.


----------



## Azrael_II (10 Abr 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> ¿ Ese hijo de puta sabe lo que está hablando ?



Quién es


----------



## Remequilox (10 Abr 2022)

Correcto.
Alguien tenía que asumir y encargarse de todos esos países centroeuropeos, ya que o caían en ser un foco de subdesarrollo y desestabilización, o retornaban a un neopacto de Varsovia y comecon.
Y claro, no se había ganado la guerra fría y desmembrado la URSS, para volver a reconstruir lo mismo por la puerta de atrás.

Eso sí, a cambio que la UE se encargase, que no quería, hubo que aceptar/tolerar que la UE (Alemania en especial), hiciesen sus propios apaños de beneficio económico. De ahí vino los grandes acuerdos con los hidrocarburos rusos baratos, y los compromisos de USA de comprar/importar TODO lo que la UE le enviase.
Si ahora USA manda cerrar eso, y es USA quien se pone a exportar hacia la UE, la economía UE no es que se hunda, pero se resiente muy mucho.
Y si ya va a costar minimizar el empobrecimiento de los actuales socios, menos se va a estar para reconstruir al "primo esquizofrenico violento"

Queda lo que pueda opinar China.
A China le interesa una actual UE aun lo suficientemente rica (como cliente), y una Ucrania lo suficientemente pobre y barata estilo Africa (como polo de producción).

Así que, en resumen, respecto de Ucrania y su reconstrucción y futuras expectativas:
La UE dudo que quieran, pero aunque quieran dudo que puedan.
USA, una vez usado y amortizado para desgastar a Rusia, le importan los ucranianos lo mismo que los afganos. Para USA no dejan de ser "cuasi-asiáticos", rubios de ojos azules unos cuantos, pero prescindibles. Por supuesto, las reservas que el banco central de Ucrania tenga en USA, lo mismo que les pasó a los talibanes.
China, lo dicho, no le interesa que los euro-occidentales se empobrezcan aun más, y no le interesa que los ucranianos salgan de un nivel de pobreza africana.

Les guste o no, la UNICA ESPERANZA de los ucranianos es ser conquistados, MUY conquistados, por Rusia.


----------



## Teuro (10 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Esa es exactamente la razón por la que el yuan nunca podrá sustituir al dólar, como se jactan muchos de decir por aquí, pero vamos, hoy por hoy el mercado chino no está tan falseado como podríamos pensar, el error es pensar que haciendo eso, es decir, falseando los datos de tu propia moneda vayas a conseguir buenos resultados, y Rusia, mucho menos
> 
> El ejemplo venía porque pretender pensar que poniendo los precios y subiendo artificialmente el valor de tu moneda es un "no pasa naaa" es siempre la antesala a un hostión de los gordos



Totalmente cierto, para que una moneda sea "la moneda franca" internacional deben cumplirse una serie de criterios, y uno de ellos es que circule libremente, sin control y sin interferencias del estado emisor. ¿Qué ocurriría con el Yuan si se dejara flucturar libremente? Pues que posiblemente más que duplicaría su valor en poco tiempo, con la consiguiente pérdida de competitividad de la industria china frente a terceros.


----------



## Teuro (10 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ por qué es para los ucranianos tan importante ser ucranianos y sin embargo millones de catalanes y vascos odian a España y no quieren ser españoles ?
> 
> ¿ por qué es para los judíos tan importante ser judío y a los españoles les importa una mierda ser cristianos ?
> 
> ...



A decir verdad, la inteligencia colectiva de los españoles no destaca a nivel mundial como la de los judios o la de los chinos. Todo hay que decirlo.


----------



## Salamandra (10 Abr 2022)

ariel77 dijo:


> Se están desconectando de Occidente. Necesitan tiempo para hacerlo gradualmente, necesitan las sanciones para forzar la desconexión y el viraje a China y necesitan la guerra para mantener las sanciones.
> 
> La incertidumbre de la guerra afecta las economías europeas, las mina y las socava lentamente, les fuerza a buscar recursos energéticos mucho más caros.
> 
> ...



Es una forma de verlo, también se puede definir con una frase hecha "hacer de la necesidad virtud".

Putin no ha sido suicida y ha buscado aliados antes de emprender esta guerra. Eso al menos pienso hoy, mañana quizás diga otra cosa, pero por tener aliado a China no creo que este conflicto haya sido buscado, al menos no ahora.

¿Que ambos líderes saben que van a ir a por ellos? Está claro.

Que un roto en Rusia es un horror en China por su gran frontera terrestre. Un hecho

Que Xi yin Pin tiene un congreso y quiere salir elegido, pues eso dicen las malas lenguas.

Así que a Xi Yin Pin no le conviene ni la guerra ni lo que le puede caer por ayudar a Rusia. Si aún así le ayuda es porque no tiene otro remedio y más este año que dicen, es el de reelección para un tercer mandato. Pero puede ser una ayuda condicionada a la extensión del conflicto.

Que algún plan previo tenían por si se daba la situación pues creo que sí y que desde luego si sale bien lo del rublo pueden cambiar muchas cosas obvio que también. Pero para chinos y rusos esto ha llegado más temprano que lo que quisieran.

Hasta puede que el enquistamiento en algo local sea obligado por las circunstancias chinas y sus necesidades económicas. No es mala asociación: con China tu no me asustas con cerrarme el mercado y meterse con Taiwan con Ukrania coleando es todo un peligro, si además le dan otro bocado a las monedas fuertes pues ni tan mal. Pero es que a Rusia le conviene que China pueda capear el temporal, no sólo porque puede condicionar la ayuda sino porque su futuro cercano mejora con este hecho.

Cuando el conflicto se agudice ¿Qué pensáis que hará Irán? Porque aliado de éstos tampoco es y su mayor implicación en Siria a Rusia mucha gracia no le va a hacer y a los israelíes tampoco.

Quizás pasará de perfil ocupándose de que Arabia no ocupe el Yemen y buscando la bomba y ya está, Qué pensáis.

Otro que tal baila puede ser Turquía que diría que se va con la OTAN vendiendo cara la piel. Pero por lo que yo diga no deis dos duros, que por lo que yo escribo los dos duros no los doy ni yo.


----------



## Teuro (10 Abr 2022)

RIFKINiano dijo:


> Aunque puedo estar de acuerdo con lo que dices, hay algo en mi mente que me dice que el fondo del asunto no es tan simple. Las dinámicas históricas y del pensamiento humano son complejas. El globalismo económico y financiero creo que ha llegado a un punto en el que no puede crecer más, y el orden mundial que se creó tras la 2ª guerra mundial necesita ser replanteado.
> Bajo mi punto de vista, el planteamiento de la Altright (The Movement), es la negación del orden liberal y un retorno al conservadurismo para encontrar un punto de anclaje al que aferrarse en la pared de escalada de la historia, pero me temo que no es la solución.
> 
> Históricamente, las democracias desde el mundo de la Grecia clásica o el imperio romano, han derivado en autocracias y tiranías. Mucho me temo que las dinámicas actuales van por ahí.
> ...



Cierto, pero a pesar de todo la única razón que encuentro para la desglobalización es nuestra incapacidad de adaptarnos a las limitaciones energéticas y de recursos que tenemos, o bien nuestra incapacidad tecnológica para solventar esos problemas. Que haya intereses ocultos para desglobalizar creo que son insuficientes por si solos sin la colaboración de los dos que he expuesto. En este caso la Guerra de Ucrania es solo una excusa, se supone que sobrevenida, un conspiranoico dirá que instigada.


----------



## Teuro (10 Abr 2022)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Yo no sé si van a invadir Ucrania o no, o si el trozo que se queden va a ser mayor o menor… ni siquiera sabemos si tienen todo planeado y calculado al milímetro o si van improvisando y cambiando de planes sobre la marcha, pero el compi tiene razón en lo de que están dejando un camino de salida a los ukros que se van.
> 
> Parece obvio que están aplicando lo de a enemigo que huye puente de plata, y cuantos más civiles se vayan menos trabas para conseguir sus objetivos (los que sea que tengan), y cuanto más despoblada quede Ucrania más sencillo será controlar lo que quede para que cumpla la función que le tengan asignada, porque los que se van no van a volver
> 
> ...



Basicamente consiste en expulsar a los no rusófilos del este de Ucrania, es decir, plan de limpieza étnica con objetivo de apoderarse del territorio. Seguramente los 17 millones de km cuadrados de Rusia no son suficienes para que viven de manera espaciada.


----------



## Teuro (10 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> No entra en la UE ni en sus mejores sueños. En cuanto dejen de ser los tontos útiles de EEUU, pasarán al olvido más absoluto.



No los van a dejar, supongo que hasta que no estén domesticados no los deberían dejar entrar, en caso contrario serían un foco de problemas dentro de la UE mayor que un par de países que ya conocemos.


----------



## JAGGER (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Teuro (10 Abr 2022)

ariel77 dijo:


> Se están desconectando de Occidente. Necesitan tiempo para hacerlo gradualmente, necesitan las sanciones para forzar la desconexión y el viraje a China y necesitan la guerra para mantener las sanciones.
> 
> La incertidumbre de la guerra afecta las economías europeas, las mina y las socava lentamente, les fuerza a buscar recursos energéticos mucho más caros.
> 
> ...



En cuanto sean dependientes de China ya se encargará esta última que no levanten cabeza y dependan totalmente de ellos. Respecto a los aviones con motores ineficientes, eso al final es chatarra a la que es mejor darle un plan renove que seguir manteniéndola. Tenemos el ejemplo de los coches de motores de combustión, hasta el más tonto sabe hacer uno, pero los consumos de los coches japos, coreanos y europeos dejan al resto como coches del siglo pasado, unos quiero y no puedo.


----------



## Salamandra (10 Abr 2022)

Eergía que encuentra otros mercados más estableses energía que no vuelve. La China menos claro porque es el pago de la asociación. El chino apretará pero no ahogará. Más nos vale tener repuesto, que alguno habrá porque lo que deja de comprar China ahora estará disponible para otros.


----------



## ccartech (10 Abr 2022)

Periodistas occidentales filmaron el número de serie de Tochka-U que explotó en la estación de tren de Kramatorsk. Según él, la propiedad del misil por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se calculó fácilmente.


----------



## ccartech (10 Abr 2022)

Mapa detallado de la situación en Mariupol' el 4/9/22. Las unidades de la RPD tomaron el control de la terminal de carbón en el puerto de Mariupol, las fuerzas rusas llegaron al mar de Azov después de tomar el control del puerto pesquero de Mariupol


----------



## dedalo00 (10 Abr 2022)

Residentes de la ciudad de Dmitrovsk, Rusia. Siguen parando los autobuses de las tropas para entregarles suministros en apoyo.


----------



## ccartech (10 Abr 2022)

Los chechenos de Kiev fueron trasladados al área de Popasna Lughanska


----------



## ccartech (10 Abr 2022)

Prisioneros ucranianos, soldados rendidos, incluida una mujer. Como parte de su reorganización por parte del ejército ruso, asisten a una conferencia de su maestro checheno.


----------



## ccartech (10 Abr 2022)

Mientras tanto #RussianArmy los refuerzos continúan rumbo a Izium en preparación para la futura ofensiva para tomar la región de Donbass. #RussianUkraineWar


----------



## clapham5 (10 Abr 2022)

El clapham se siente frustrado ...porque clapham ? 
Pues porque no acaba de entender la logica ilogica detras de la estrategia del Zar . Lo facil ( y logico ) seria sumar 2 + 4 y suponer que el resultado es 6 y a Rusia le estan dando una paliza de ordago ...pero tratandose del Zar algo no cuadra ...
En 2013 Putin excarcelo a Jodorwosky , el ex dueno de Yukos , un judio corrupto , askhenazi ...para vomitar . Esa gente es escoria 
Nada que ver con los sefarditas , gente culta y letrada que hablaba ladino , hebreo y esperanto ...bueno , esperanto no
En fin , que en diciembre de 2013 Putin libera a Jodorwosky , este se va a ...Berlin y en Febrero ocurre el Maidan . 
El clapham sospecha que Jodorwosky transmitio un mensaje envenenado a Frau Merkel del propio Putin , algo asi como que Rusia esta harta de Yanukovich y de sus exigencias y pasa de Ucrania . Frau Merkel vio la luz ...UK se va , Ucrania viene ...
El Maidan fue perfecto para Putin . En 2013 la popularidad del Zar habia caido . Y que podria hacer que subiera como antes ?
una crisis internacional gorda . Algo que uniera a los rusos en torno a " algo " ( La Russie c'es moi ) El Maidan fue la excusa para la toma y posterior anexion de Crimea . Cuanto se ahorro Rusia en alquiler de la base ? una pasta ...
Encima gano 3 millones de habitantes , 20 mil Km2 , aguas territoriales . 
Ahora tenemos la invasion de Ucrania . La guerra mas rara que ojos humanos han visto . Un autentico desastre . 
Y otra vez tenemos " fuga " . Anatoli Chubais , un pez gordo , resulta que se larga a ...Berlin ( un tipo con informacion privilegiada lo dejan escaparar asi como asi ...hummm huele raro ) El clapham sospecha que El Zar lo esta intentando otra vez 
Chubais , un pez gordo , gordo intimo de los oligarcas se va a ...Berlin y le transmite un regalo envenenado al canciller Scholz :
Rusia esta al borde de un golpe de Estado . Putin es fragil , esta solo , tiene a los oligarcas en su contra , incluso el FSB le miente . Sus dias estan contados y por supuesto ...va de farol . Alemania pica el anzuelo y se lo juega todo a una carta ...
Entonces Putin aprovecha para dar el golpe de gracia a Occidente : Bretton Woods III . 
un rublo respaldado por ...una canasta de commodities . En cuanto a la campana militar el clapham sospecha que tal vez , el Zar os haya enganado a tod@s . Al clapham no , porque es un bicho ...
Tal vez , la estrategia no sea vencer militarmente a Ucrania , sino derrotar economicamente a la UE 
La etrategia rusa tiene sentido si , y solo si , el objetivo fuera economico y no militar . 
Mientras hayan tropas rusas en suelo ucraniano ( una presencia reducida pero suficiente ) ni la UE ni la OTAN podran mover ficha 
Rusia ha bloqueado el espacio aereo y la costa . Ucrania Oriental y Ucrania Occidental empiezan a separarse pues las comunicaciones entre ambos territorios estan cortadas por la frontera natural del Dnieper . 
El clapham sospecha que el objetivo de Rusia , ahora , es pactar un Acuerdo de Paz que consagre la division de Ucrania 
Ucrania Occidental entrara en la OTAN y la UE . Ucrania Oriental sera territorio ruso . 
Tod@s ganan . Mientras la UE / OTAN se deciden , Rusia mantiene su presencia " limitada " en Ucrania . 
No la ocupa , pero tampoco deja que otros la ocupen .


----------



## raptors (10 Abr 2022)

*No soy militar ni mucho menos...* ni estratega tampoco... Pero esa opción de entrar con todo... me parece que estaba contemplada por parte de rusia... pero también hay que considerar que rusia considera a el pueblo ucraniano como sus hermanos... entonces hay que darle el beneficio de la duda y que actúan según sus propios interes...

*Al final se verá si fue buen plan o no...* de momento rusia es la que lleva la batuta y eso ya es mucho decir...


----------



## raptors (10 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Prisioneros ucranianos, soldados rendidos, incluida una mujer. Como parte de su reorganización por parte del ejército ruso, asisten a una conferencia de su maestro checheno.



*no creo que sea buena idea* su reorganización en el ejército ruso...!! la mierd@ siempre sera mierd@...


----------



## alnitak (10 Abr 2022)

jejejejej


----------



## ccartech (10 Abr 2022)

Cientos de 'asesores' de la OTAN están atrapados con las fuerzas ukronazis en Mariupol. Los intentos de ejecutar el bloqueo ruso con helicópteros y barcos han fracasado. La gente en Rusia se pregunta a quién están tan desesperados por rescatar los nazis.







Spoiler: Articulo Completo



Las fuerzas rusas y las unidades de la Milicia Popular de Donetsk rodearon la ciudad de Mariupol, en la costa del mar de Azov, a principios de marzo, atrapando a miles de tropas ucranianas, combatientes neonazis del Regimiento de Azov y mercenarios extranjeros en el centro portuario estratégico. En los últimos días, las fuerzas ucranianas han realizado varios intentos de evacuar a los comandantes de las ruinas de la ciudad.
El Apache, un buque de carga seca que navega bajo bandera maltesa, cambió abruptamente de rumbo mientras navegaba por el mar de Azov e intentó romper el bloqueo naval de Mariupol impuesto por barcos de la flota rusa del Mar Negro y la patrulla fronteriza, Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia. ha anunciado el portavoz Igor Konashenkov.

"En la noche del 8 de abril, el régimen de Kiev hizo un nuevo intento fallido de evacuar a los líderes de los combatientes neonazis [atrapados en Mariupol] por mar. En la oscuridad de la noche, el buque de carga seca ucraniano Apache, asignado al puerto maltés de La Valeta y que enarbolaba la bandera maltesa, siguió una caravana de barcos desde la bahía de Taganrog hasta el estrecho de Kerch", dijo Konashenkov en una sesión informativa el sábado.
"A las 10:38 p. m., 30 km al sureste de Mariupol, la embarcación cambió abruptamente de rumbo e intentó abrirse paso hacia el puerto de Mariupol, bloqueado desde el mar por las fuerzas de la Flota [rusa] del Mar Negro", dijo el oficial.

El buque ignoró las demandas de los patrulleros rusos de comunicarse a través de un canal internacional y advirtió que el fuego no alteró su curso, según Konashenkov. En cambio, la radio del barco transmitió el mensaje "Este es 'Maniac', voy por ti", y se observaron señales de fuego desde las áreas de la costa controladas por Ucrania.
Con el fin de bloquear el movimiento posterior de la nave intrusa, un barco de la Flota del Mar Negro y lanchas de la patrulla fronteriza rusa abrieron fuego contra el Apache. Un incendio estalló a bordo del barco después de un impacto directo en la popa. El barco comenzó a derivar y su tripulación inició comunicaciones con los barcos rusos pidiéndoles que detuvieran el fuego y prometiendo cumplir sus órdenes.
La tripulación del Apache no resultó herida y logró extinguir el fuego de forma independiente. Después de la inspección, el barco fue escoltado al puerto de Yeysk en la región rusa de Krasnodar.

Situación en Ucrania
ACTUALIZACIONES EN VIVO: El primer ministro del Reino Unido, Johnson, promete 120 vehículos blindados y $500 mil millones en préstamos del Banco Mundial a Ucrania
hace 18 horas
El presunto intento de rescate es el último de una serie de esfuerzos fallidos para evacuar a los comandantes de Mariupol mientras las fuerzas rusas y de la República Popular de Donetsk continúan socavando las áreas de la ciudad controladas por Ucrania. El martes, dos helicópteros ucranianos Mi-8 fueron derribados con sistemas antiaéreos portátiles mientras intentaban atravesar las líneas.
El viernes, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso informó que su análisis del tráfico de radio interceptado reveló que las fuerzas que operaban en Mariupol utilizaban al menos seis idiomas además del ruso y el ucraniano, lo que indicaba la presencia de un gran número de mercenarios extranjeros.

Comunicaciones de radio indican 'números significativos' de mercaderes extranjeros atrapados en Mariupol: Ministerio de Defensa ruso
El dia de ayer
Los intentos cada vez más descarados de rescatar a las fuerzas de la ciudad sitiada, donde hasta la fecha se han producido algunos de los combates casa por casa más brutales del conflicto en Ucrania, han llevado a especular en los medios rusos sobre qué tipo de fuerzas son . operando allí, y por qué su evacuación de las ruinas de la ciudad es una prioridad tan importante.


----------



## Abstenuto (10 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> jejejejej



¿Se sabe más o menos cuántas tropas nuevas están metiendo además de las reubicadas del frente de Kíev?


----------



## Simo Hayha (10 Abr 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> Residentes de la ciudad de Dmitrovsk, Rusia. Siguen parando los autobuses de las tropas para entregarles suministros en apoyo.



ainsss... el populacho animando a su ejército a invadir países vecinos. Qué enternecedor.


----------



## zapatitos (10 Abr 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> Residentes de la ciudad de Dmitrovsk, Rusia. Siguen parando los autobuses de las tropas para entregarles suministros en apoyo.





La abuelilla con la bandera soviética... 

URSS cuanto te echamos de menos...contigo los rusos vivían mucho mejor y contra ti los occidentales también vivíamos mucho mejor 

Saludos.


----------



## Simo Hayha (10 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Cuando fueron a Siria con 20 aviones se decía lo mismo: ¿Qué van a poder hacer con esa fuerza minúscula? Es pura propaganda.
> 
> Y ahí los viste, tres meses después habían dado vuelta la tortilla y al cabo de seis meses se estabilizó el escenario y se consolidó la posición siria.



jaja, qué memoria de lombriz tienes. Lo que se decía entonces es que rusia iba a derrotar al isis en horas, unificar a siria, recuperar los altos del golán y someter a los kurdos. Aparte de vuestra clásica colección de tontadas, como que se iba a convertir en la potencia económica de oriente medio o que los chinos iban a invertir chorrotoneladas de yuanes en su reconstrucción.
Siete años después siria sigue siendo un país vertedero-paria, con el isis activo, partes de su antiguo territorio en manos de israel, turquía y los kurdos. Con un régimen político insostenible y una economía subsahariana.


----------



## Nefersen (10 Abr 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Boris Johnson goes to Kyiv and meets Ukraine president Zelensky
> 
> 
> A picture shared by the Embassy of Ukraine to the UK on Twitter showed the pair sitting on opposite sides of a table in the country's capital.
> ...



Un borracho y un cocainómano siempre se llevan bien.


----------



## Simo Hayha (10 Abr 2022)

ariel77 dijo:


> Se están desconectando de Occidente. Necesitan tiempo para hacerlo gradualmente, necesitan las sanciones para forzar la desconexión y el viraje a China y *necesitan la guerra para mantener las sanciones.
> 
> Las sanciones reindustrializan Rusia,* la obligan a cerrarse en si misma y dinamizan su economía y su mercado interior. .



 san metío en ese fregao pa que los sancionen  No podían haber hecho como otros países de mierda, tipo venezuela, que se están "reindustrializando" con sanciones sin tener que matar a ninguén?

jajajaja menudos retrasaos sois.


----------



## Simo Hayha (10 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Un borracho y un cocainómano siempre se llevan bien.



Los ucranios expulsan a los orcos del sitio de Kiev causándoles decenas de miles de bajas en un acontecimiento histórico y lo único que acertáis a decir con los ojos lacrimosos es que "Zelensky es un cocainómano".

Decepcionáis en todos los sentidos: como organismos pluricelulares, como miembros de la especie humana y como subproducto de la educación pública.


----------



## BikeroII (10 Abr 2022)

Si entra Ucrania
en la UE, que se despidan muchos chiringuitos como los sindicatos de dinero gratis, CCAA inviables subvenciónadas Ad Ethernum, y gentes con paguitas vitalicias como el PER.


----------



## Magick (10 Abr 2022)

Resistencia civil:


----------



## Simo Hayha (10 Abr 2022)

UK confirma que va a mandar a Ucrania misiles antibuque. Y ojo, que no estamos hablando de NLAWS. Estos misiles pueden convertir la chatarra flotante rusa en chatarra hundida por la vía rápida.

Yo si fuese un marino de la armada rusa en el mar negro me agarraría bien las calandracas


----------



## Magick (10 Abr 2022)

Mapa de hostilidades y situación en los frentes la noche del 9 de abril:





La noticia del día de hoy fue la decodificación del número de serie del misil ucraniano "Tochka-U"; esto confirma que figuraba en el presupuesto de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania. La "serie" de "Point-U", que cayó en la plaza frente a la estación de tren de Kramatorsk controlada por Kiev, resultó ser idéntica a las mismas balas que se habían "encendido" previamente durante el bombardeo del Donbass.

Otra noticia importante es que los ucranianos han vuelto a invadir territorio ruso. Del lado ucraniano, recibió un disparo en un puesto fronterizo en el área del pueblo de Elizavetovka en la región de Kursk, en la frontera con Ucrania. El bombardeo fue probablemente de naturaleza provocadora, ya que no hubo daños ni víctimas.

frente sur. En la línea del frente entre Kherson y Nikolaev, se están llevando a cabo batallas posicionales: se utilizan obuses y MLRS. En las propias ciudades, los residentes escuchan cañonazos y explosiones. Además, los ataques se llevan a cabo con misiles de alta precisión en Odessa y Chernomorsk. Por la noche, hubo informes de que el ejército ucraniano no pudo recuperar Kherson: las unidades que participaron en el contraataque fueron rodeadas por las fuerzas armadas de RF y ahora están pidiendo ayuda.

Frente Oriental Se infligen ataques masivos contra las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en las afueras de Kharkov. Debajo de Izyum, en la costa sur, la cabeza de puente se ensancha tanto como sea posible. Se están librando fuertes combates en Rubezhnoye y Novobakhmutovka, se infligen fuertes golpes en Popasnaya. También están golpeando Severodonetsk y Lisichansk, donde se observan fuertes incendios tras el bombardeo. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están bombardeando las zonas residenciales de Rubizhne y Donetsk con artillería pesada y MLRS. En Rubizhnoye, un camión cisterna de ácido nítrico fue detonado por segunda vez.

En Mariupol, cada vez más soldados ucranianos se rinden a las tropas de la RPD y la Federación Rusa. Quedaron focos de resistencia en los edificios administrativos al oeste de la caldera y en los rascacielos de la calle Lunin. Hay batallas activas en el área de Azovstal y Azovmash. Uno de los principales eventos es la limpieza del puerto marítimo por parte del personal militar de la Federación Rusa y la RPD. El ejército ucraniano intentó abrirse paso en el barco mercante Apache en el puerto de Mariupol, pero sin éxito. Los marineros rusos abrieron fuego de artillería contra el barco: la tripulación se rindió, no hubo víctimas. Después de la inspección, el buque de carga seca ucraniano "Apache" con la tripulación fue escoltado al puerto de EYSK.

t.me/Sptnkita/157


----------



## Mitrofán (10 Abr 2022)

-------------------
....


ATARAXIO dijo:


> se me olvidaba decir, que los periodistas son los nuevos curas .



más bien monaguillos y sacristanes


----------



## MiguelLacano (10 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Has hecho el mayor ridiculo de tu vida...te has tragao hasta el fondo la principal medida del globalismo.
> 
> Y ahora vienes aqui a tratar de enmendar la mierda como el sombrero de un picador...que defecaste en el otro hilo.
> 
> Aun asi...aqui se te puede leer...parece que tu oficialismo tragacionista en este tema ha desaparecido practicamente.



Estoy por mandarle al ignore, pero algo me dice que puedo seguir dándole caña, por su acendrado cretinismo. Se lo reitero, sus patrañas en el hilo de vacunas amén de subnormaludades eran asesinas. Si le pagan por ello, Rusia sea, me la pela, le reitero. Por otra parte veo que en este hilo tampoco aporta nada, pero con que no mienta ya me vale.


----------



## Simo Hayha (10 Abr 2022)

Los S300 eslovacos ya están en ucrania


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Se me ha caído un mito...



La delgada línea roja.


----------



## Simo Hayha (10 Abr 2022)

Finlandia hará públicos en las próximas semanas los pasos para ser miembro de la OTAN.


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Abr 2022)

_Cada vez es más claro que se está gestando una gran tormenta de mierda geopolítica con Mariupol y parece suficiente para causar daños graves a varias naciones occidentales 

_


----------



## pgas (10 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En cuanto sean dependientes de China ya se encargará esta última que no levanten cabeza y dependan totalmente de ellos. Respecto a los aviones con motores ineficientes, eso al final es chatarra a la que es mejor darle un plan renove que seguir manteniéndola. Tenemos el ejemplo de los coches de motores de combustión, hasta el más tonto sabe hacer uno, pero los consumos de los coches japos, coreanos y europeos dejan al resto como coches del siglo pasado, unos quiero y no puedo.



no proyecte jojol cabezón

Urania es la que no está haciendo ningún avión desde 2014 ni en Antonov ni en ningún lado, en cambio trata de vender empresas estrategicas heredadas como la de turbinas de helicoptero, creo es esa, a los chinos que se lo tuvieron que parar los yankis

Rusia va piano pero va, no va ser un socio menor de china, eso seguro








IL-96-400M will become a flying laboratory for PD-35 engines


The wide-body long-haul passenger aircraft IL-96-400M will become a flying laboratory for testing the PD-35 engine family with thrust from 24 to 50 tons. According to TASS, the first flight of the aircraft is scheduled before the end of the year....




vpk.name


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Abr 2022)

Esto es normal y es lo lógico que debe de hacer la OTAN ante una guerra en sus fronteras, tampoco seamos gilipollas. Estan para esto, ha estallado una guerra en las fronteras de la OTAN y deben aumentar la seguridad, hasta aquí no hay nada que decir. Otro tema muy diferente es que metan leña en el fuego de esa guerra, pero aumentar los efectivos en los paises miembros fronterizos a esa guerra es algo lógico, no seamos ninis millenials que no vivieron la guerra fría.


----------



## El-Mano (10 Abr 2022)

Sobre los intentos de rescate de mariupol:









2022: rescate en Mariupol


Ucrania En el briefing que el Ministerio de defensa ruso publicó a las 19:00 horas del 28 de marzo del 2022 se pudo leer la siguiente infor...




charly015.blogspot.com





Afirma que técnicamente ucrania a sido "desmilitarizada", el hecho de ir mendigando armas por todos lados lo corrobora:









La destrucción de la industria militar ucraniana


Ucrania Las metas anunciadas por el Gobierno ruso son: - Ucrania neutral - Reconocimiento de la anexión a Rusia de Crimea - Independencia d...




charly015.blogspot.com


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (10 Abr 2022)

. Rusia confirma un nuevo intercambio de prisioneros con Ucrania


----------



## Impresionante (10 Abr 2022)

*La UE ahora es solo el "departamento económico" de la OTAN: Rusia . RT*

La portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia comentó sobre los comentarios del principal diplomático de Bruselas

La Unión Europea ha pasado al nivel del “departamento de relaciones económicas de la OTAN”, afirmó el sábado la portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Maria Zakharova.

Tras su visita a Ucrania, el jefe de política exterior de la UE, Josep Borrell, tuiteó: “Esta guerra hay que ganarla en el campo de batalla”. Los comentarios militantes provenientes de un diplomático provocaron una reacción de Moscú.

“Se acabó la ‘organización económica’. Esto ya no es la Unión Europea. Es solo el departamento de relaciones económicas de la OTAN”, escribió Zakharova.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (10 Abr 2022)

@Wein @Fígaro @Lma0Zedong @JAGGER @Profesor Bacterio @Moderado



Simo Hayha dijo:


> jaja, qué memoria de lombriz tienes. Lo que se decía entonces es que rusia iba a derrotar al isis en horas, unificar a siria, recuperar los altos del golán y someter a los kurdos. Aparte de vuestra clásica colección de tontadas, como que se iba a convertir en la potencia económica de oriente medio o que los chinos iban a invertir chorrotoneladas de yuanes en su reconstrucción.
> Siete años después siria sigue siendo un país vertedero-paria, con el isis activo, partes de su antiguo territorio en manos de israel, turquía y los kurdos. Con un régimen político insostenible y una economía subsahariana.



Le digo algo

Yo sostengo la tesis que Putin vendió Idlib y el Golan Sirio a cambio de Ucrania.

En el año 2020 los Sirios lanzaron una fuerte ofensiva contra los rebeldes pro Turcos y los propios Turcos estaban claramente ganando pero Putin decidió parar la ofensiva y desde entonces las lineas no se han movido, yo creo que Putin decidió darle Idlib a los Turcos a cambio que estos no apoyaran a los Ucranianos.

También hizo lo mismo con Israel Israel se negó a suministrar sistemas cúpulas de hierro a Ucrania para "Evitar dañar sus buenas relaciones con Rusia" fue USA quien puso el 100% del dinero para el Iron Dome pero solo Israel puede autorizar su transferencia a terceros países.

Putin nunca hizo nada para evitar los bombardeos Israelíes teniendo la capacidad de hacerlo

Tengo la sospecha de que Putin troceo Siria entregando pedazos de ese estado a Turquía + Israel, a cambio de la complicidad de ambos en la invasión de Ucrania

Turquía es el aliado mas cercano fuerte que puede tener Ucrania obvio y Putin calculo que Israel que impediría que Europa recurrirá al gas natural Licuado Irani a cambio del Ruso 

Los oligarcas rusos ligados a Putin se han ido a Israel, Israel le esta lavando el dinero a Putler y lo esta ayudando en su esfuerzo bélico








La cobarde neutralidad de Israel | by Shlomo Ben-Ami - Project Syndicate


Project Syndicate - The World’s Opinion Page




www.project-syndicate.org





Eso de pactar a puerta cerrada trocear países estilo Stalin / Hitler iba a terminar muy mal 
-----------------------------------
@arriondas se pueden cometer algunos errores por ejemplo este Tunguska fue contado 2 veces como destruido pero siempre alguien lo aclara


Muchos hacemos lo mejor que podemos tratando de verificar con las herramientas posibles los vídeos / fotos=

Vídeos falsos de los que me acuerde:
+El de la chica manejando un blindado
+El vídeo del fantasma de Kiev
+Derribos de aviones rusos que eran de Siria

Yo al verlos inmediatamente fue escéptico o me di cuenta que eran mentira (Nunca los mostré) pero ya hay cientos de fotos y vídeos que son verdaderos y todo lo que coloco aquí vienen de fuentes altamente creíbles

@Lma0Zedong ese tal *Ukraine Weapons Tracker *es muy bueno siempre tan calmado tan sereno explicando todo con gran paciencia y exactitud es un werrero épico de twitter todo un hijo de en la wuerra salen los werreros épicos de twitter, recuerda la contra ofensiva de los Turcos en Siria ? Vino una horda de niños ratas turcos a inundarlo todo a medida que pasan los días la niñorratada se disipa 

________________

Señor Arriondas en mi puede confiar, *Ukraine Weapons Tracker, *es una fuente de alta credibilidad.

En Mordor tienen el típico sistema informativo dictatorial de mierda todo se censura obviamente han ocultado la perdida de sus equipos y soldados no las hacen publicas

Invasores eliminados en Kharkov 9 3 22 cuerpos de soldados rusos abandonados por sus compañeros









Botones Sacarino dijo:


> A este paso van a hacer falta 10 rusias para conquistar Ucrania, está claro que la empresa les queda grande, muy grande. Todavía están a 10 galaxias de conquistar todo el Oblast de Donestk.




Estos son orcos en el Dombass despedazados por artillería de precisión Ucraniana en el Dombass


La artillería Ucraniana ha demostrado una increíble precisión hasta el momento mucho mejor que la rusa.


Esto va para largo


----------



## NS 4 (10 Abr 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Creo que no han invadido el oeste todavía para favorecer que los ucranianos antirrusos sientan que tienen una vía libre para intentar escapar de Ucrania hacia la UE, de esa forma favorecen la emigración de los que les puedan hacer oposición una vez Ucrania esté completamente invadida. Si la cosa se complica, siempre pueden tomar el oeste desde Bielorrusia. Seguramente tendrán eso preparado para cuando llegue el momento.



Afirmo...pienso lo mismo...

Desnazificar...que la gente de ideas racistas, extremistas y totalitarias, se largue hacia la UE y las provincias limitrofes.

Ya llegara el momento de ajustarle cuentas a Volinia y Galitzia...pero que creeis?
Que cada bomba que lanzaron sobre Donbass, cada violacion, cada asesinato...NO VA A SER COBRADO COMO CORRESPONDE???

Entonces no conoceis al Zar. El discurso inicial de Vladimiro antes de reconocer la independencia de Lugansk y Donesk fue un catecismo...se acordo de todo aquello que le ha sido ominoso al pueblo ruso...y todo sera convenientemente compensado.

Lo que os pasa es que vuestra mente occidental lo quiere todo...y lo quiere ya.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Abr 2022)

Interesante mensaje de los rusos...


----------



## alnitak (10 Abr 2022)

la Duma ha dsdo la orden a putin de suspender el gas a europa
game over


----------



## Harman (10 Abr 2022)

Hora de Moscú


Artículo Original: Dmitry Steshin / Komsomolskaya Pravda Fue la primera vez que algo nos hizo sonreír en Mariupol. A la entrada de la ciudad, la carretera estaba bloqueada por un carro tirado por d…




slavyangrad.es











Hora de Moscú


10/04/2022


Fue la primera vez que algo nos hizo sonreír en Mariupol. A la entrada de la ciudad, la carretera estaba bloqueada por un carro tirado por dos burros grises. Los burros con esmero presionaban la fila de la gasolina. Salté del coche con la cámara y ¿dónde van? Ya habían cogido la autopista y circulaban a través de los campos hacia Berdyansk. Es probable que a los animales no les gustaran los cañonazos que aún hacen temblar a la ciudad. La gente discutió brevemente la invasión de los burros y siguió llenando los depósitos de gasolina. Un litro cuesta 22 grivnas, lo que se corresponde más o menos a los precios rusos, 50 rublos. Llenaban todo tipo de depósitos, incluso cantimploras. Un campesino que llenaba una lechera de aluminio respondió así a mi pregunta sobre el tipo de gasolina: “Dicen que en ella aún se detecta algo de octano. El generador se queja, pero funciona. Hay fiesta en la calle, es la primera vez que llevamos gasolina. Y durará para cinco días”.

Gente amable nos explicó que el alcalde estaría en un hipermercado a la entrada de la ciudad. Habían empezado a desmantelar las banderas ucranianas. Y ya se estaba distribuyendo ayuda humanitaria en una docena de camiones a la vez, con cita. Pero había también “filas sin cita” para personas con niños. La cantina estaba trabajando. Niños llenos de polvo comían estofado sentados en el asfalto, comían y se atragantaban. Uno de los padres les dijo: “Tranquilos, no hay prisa”. Nunca lo olvidaré.

Se me acercó una mujer, que se presentó como Zinaida. Me contó que no le queda nada: su casa se ha quemado. Solo tiene la ropa que lleva puesta, el pasaporte en el bolsillo y unos pendientes de oro. En las manos llevaba escritos los números de la ayuda humanitaria. “Vivía en Nikopolskaya, edificio 5/7. Tenía soldados. El comandante murió, otros dos resultaron heridos. Vino un tanque y disparó desde 30 metros y ayer se quemó completamente. Si puedes, ayúdame a encontrar al chico herido, Sasha Nikonov, es de Crimea. Yo le cuidé. ¿Dónde puede estar?”. Extendí los brazos y le expliqué que solo cuando acabe la batalla será posible encontrarle. Ahora es imposible. Como si fuera la confirmación de mis palabras, se escuchó una voz de los altavoces: “Novikova, Valentina Ivanovna. Se le espera a la izquierda de la puerta principal”. Había miles de personas por allí solo en ese momento, es fácil perderse para siempre.

El alcalde no estaba allí y nos enviaron al Hospital Regional de Cuidados Intensivos diciendo que allí había un generador y el gobierno local se reúne allí.

Por una terrible ironía del destino, conocimos al futuro alcalde de Mariupol, Konstantin Ivaschenko, en ese mismo hospital hace dos semanas. En aquel momento, había un ala del infierno en aquel hospital: los muertos se apilaban en pasillos vacíos y la batalla rugía alrededor. La gente se agolpaba sin rumbo a la entrada del hospital a la espera de algo: comida, evacuación, noticias. Hablamos con un hombre. Le ofrecí un cigarrillo y dijo: “Sí, yo mismo estoy repartiendo cigarrillos”. Tanto entonces como ahora, en Mariupol los cigarrillos valen su peso en oro. Me sorprendió. Resulta que era el exconcejal de la Plataforma Opositora por la Vida, uno de los pocos partidos no banderistas en Ucrania (y cuyas actividades Zelensky ha suspendido recientemente) y exdirector de Azovmash. No huyó, se quedó en su ciudad. A través de conocidos (al fin y al cabo, salvo los últimos ocho años, esto ha sido una región), encontró a trabajadores humanitarios y llevaron la primera carga de ayuda humanitaria a Mariupol. Hablé de esta reunión con mis compañeros y recuerdo que las opiniones estaban divididas: hay quienes piensan que todo el que haya colaborado con los banderistas debe rendir cuentas y otros para quienes no es realista encontrar nuevos gestores y oficiales rápidamente y que los problemas tienen que solucionarse rápidamente, ahora. Parece que el gobierno de la RPD se inclina por esta segunda opinión.

La vida en el hospital ha mejorado algo. Se sigue distribuyendo agua, solo que ya no es amarillenta ni marrón sino transparente. En las escaleras de urgencias me encontré con un miliciano con heridas de metralla en la cabeza. Le ofrecí un cigarrillo y lo encendí. Lyosha, aún bajo los efectos de los calmantes, dijo: “Ya está, les expulsaron hacia la estación de tren, en pleno centro, me hirieron allí. Un bastardo nos grita por la ventana: _rusos, rendíos_”.

“¿Qué hicisteis?”

“Disparamos seis Shmelas porque nos enfadó”.

“¿Por qué estás vendado? ¿Te encuentras bien?”

Fue una pregunta estúpida, así que cogí a Lyosha de la mano y le llevé a que le curaran. Ya hay voluntarios en el hospital, vestidos con esos uniformes blancos “antiplagas”. Ellos se llevaron al miliciano.

No encontramos al alcalde en el hospital, ni tampoco la estación de transfusión de sangre. Las estructuras administrativas de la ciudad aún no existen. Así que fuimos en la dirección en la que Lyosha había resultado herido: el SBU, el teatro dramático.

En el puesto de control ya nos conocían e incluso tenían algo _interesante_ preparado para nosotros: un blindado de policía con las ruedas pinchadas escondido en el garaje. Como es costumbre, nadie sabía muy bien qué había en la siguiente calle. Así que no condujimos sino que avanzamos deprisa: nuestro coche esquivaba rápidamente los cables cortados por la metralla. Un cable así puede cortar una cabeza o destruir las lunas. Casi llegábamos a la avenida Mira cuando grité “¡Para!” y me tiré del coche. El conductor solo se las arregló para decirme que no me quedara ahí. Los obstáculos que bloqueaban la calle ya eran visibles y los soldados estaban agachados detrás de ellos, bien pegados al cemento. La situación estaba clara y se podía escuchar. Pero sabía por qué había tomado ese riesgo.

Para mí, esta imagen es el segundo símbolo de esta guerra en Donbass, como Victoria Demchenko, la “Madonna de Mariupol” como la llamaba la gente. Todo estaba rugiendo, las balas silbaban y, como se dice por aquí, hay balas perdidas. Y una abuela de Mariupol estaba sentada al sol en un banco. Se estaba congelando en el sótano, así que se había puesto todo lo que tenía y había ido a su plaza favorita. Le pregunté: “Abuela, ¿está bien?” y escuché la respuesta: “Viva, viva, no me despiertes, hijo”.

A los pies de la adormecida mujer recogí un casco de Kevlar. Pasé un mes corriendo bajo el fuego con una gorra y solo ahora he conseguido tomar prestado un casco que me gustaría devolver antes o después. Resulta que el casco llevaba un nombre en las tiras y pertenecía a un miembro de Azov llamado _Babai_. Es bueno y muy caro, hecho en Alemania en 2014. Por desgracia, este tal _Babai_ debía tener microcefalia y el casco me valía solo para la rodilla. O igual era un adolescente del _azovjugend_ y de ahí el pequeño tamaño. Buena pregunta.

Una composición escultórica –“Palomas de la paz”, esos pájaros estúpidos puestos sobre ramas de hierro- ha sobrevivido milagrosamente en la plaza detrás de la abuela, aunque dañado por los Uragan. Parece una estupidez en el entorno en el que se encuentra. Hay una batalla en marcha justo detrás, en la avenida de la paz. Qué ironía.

Uno de los soldados que se escondía detrás de los bloques de cemento corrió a nosotros para hablar y a fumarse el inevitable cigarrillo. Preguntamos por qué se ha movido la línea del frente. ¿Han retrocedido los nuestros? “Al contrario, nos estamos aproximando al puerto. Hacemos lo que los nazis esperan”, explicó inhalando el humo del cigarrillo. “Por la tarde, les hacemos creer que pensamos que el barrio está limpio, ya está. Y entonces buscan a los residentes en los sótanos y les piden las llaves de los pisos y se pasan ahí el día. Eligen pisos con buenas puertas para que no las tiren. Ahí pasan el día y por la noche empiezan a salir por ahí como si fueran guerrillas urbanas. La gente local no les quería dar las llaves, así que tiraron una granada al sótano y una mujer se asfixió”.

Se nos acercó un hombre en bicicleta, había venido a ver a su hija desde otra ciudad. Los ciclistas en Mariupol son ahora como los de Hanoi en sus mejores tiempos. Por ejemplo, ir a por ayuda humanitaria a pie cuesta unas tres horas. Después de un mes sentados en sótanos, no todos pueden hacerlo. El ciclista resultó ser un ingeniero de Azovstal y confirmó que desde 2016 se ha estado llevando suministros a la fábrica. Vive cerca del zoo, donde sigue habiendo animales a los que ha escuchado sufrir durante las batallas. Ahora no hay lucha en esa zona, el frente ya está detrás de la avenida de los Metalúrgicos, a lo largo de la frontera de la fábrica. Hacia el lado contrario de Mariupol.

La zona del zoo estaba muy tranquila. Es decir, nadie es atacado y no hay llegadas. Había una mina de 120mm a la puerta, muy bien colocada. Por qué es algo que nadie sabe. El director, Savely Vashura, nos abrió la puerta: “Se me han muerto muchos animales. Todos los camellos han muerto, la hembra de leopardo, cinco avestruces. Las llamas han muerto todas. Pero los depredadores están casi todos bien”.

Preguntamos lo más lógico: “¿Necesitas ayuda con la comida?”. Entonces el director nos sorprende: no hay problema, ha llegado de Donetsk y de Rusia. Suena raro: hay hambre entre la población, pero los animales están bien. A primera vista puede parecer un sinsentido, como veinte gatos en un piso, pero al pensarlo bien llegué a la conclusión de que es piedad. Los animales no tienen culpa de nada. Cada uno de nosotros puede ser culpado de lo ocurrido. Yo, por ejemplo, escribí notas insuficientemente contundentes, no trabajé correcta e indirectamente ayudé a que llegara esta pesadilla. Solo la inocencia de los animales, y puede que la de los niños, es absoluta.

Paseamos por el zoo. Los animales o nos miraron tranquilos o, como el oso, quisieron comunicarse. El animal pegó su nariz a las barras y no quería moverse. No gruñó, no enseñó las zarpas. Le hablé, le dije que ya había pasado todo y el oso prestaba atención. He visto cosas así: fieros perros guardianes abandonados por sus dueños bajo el fuego. Esos perros rompieron las cadenas y se acercaron a la gente. Y vivieron con ellos tranquilamente.

A la vuelta, nos cruzamos con el eco de una vieja, pero ruidosa provocación. Un jeep blindado de la OSCE, abandonado y apaleado, se encontraba en la carretera. A finales de febrero, la misión de la OSCE abandonó Donetsk, lo que causó pánico en la ciudad. Resulta que volvieron a Ucrania a través de Rusia y se instalaron en Mariupol. Ahí, Azov se hizo con los coches de los europeos para sus objetivos militares. Después, los observadores huyeron también de Mariupol. O puede que tuvieran esa tarea, deshacerse de los vehículos y que cayeran en manos de Azov. En cualquier caso, los jeeps blindados no les dieron la victoria.

En el puesto de control, leí en alto una inscripción escrita con tiza: “Toque de queda a las 22:00. Hora de MOSCÚ”. Por cierto, la hora de Mariupol se convirtió en la hora de Moscú por su cuenta, al margen de la guerra. Ucrania cambió a la hora de verano y la hora de diferencia desapareció. Creo que será así para siempre.


----------



## NS 4 (10 Abr 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Los rusos han cambiado espacio por tiempo. Por alguna razón que se desconoce , Putin no concede más de cien mil militares para la operación en Ucrania . Con eso difícilmente se puede llevar a cabo la operación de desactivar el peligro ucraniano. Por lo menos de forma rápida no lo van a lograr . Necesitarán mucho más tiempo del que se suponía al principio . Pero el Ejército Ucraniano está muy castigado . En cualquier momento puede empezar a desmoronarse y se puede producir un derrumbe generalizado en cascada .



Ya se esta desmoronando...al ritmo en que sus capacidades logisticas merman de dia en dia...


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Abr 2022)

T-64 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania inutilizado por fuego de artillería


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Abr 2022)

Poco a poco, y sin pausa, Mariupol deja de tener nazis…


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Abr 2022)

Esto circula por Tok Tok


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Abr 2022)

Los militantes de Azov en Mariupol retiran los cuerpos de sus miembros y de los extranjeros, mientras que los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se pudren en el campo de batalla nos han dicho los combatientes del DLR.

Esta práctica se observa desde los primeros días de la Batalla de Mariupol y Azov (batallón nazi) hace todo lo posible para que los cuerpos de sus combatientes y "voluntarios" extranjeros no caigan en manos de las unidades del DLR y puedan ser identificados.

Entre los militantes que se establecieron en la planta de Azovstal (fundición), brillaron "voluntarios" de piel oscura y en ocasiones los soldados de DLR escuchan negociaciones en idiomas extranjeros.

No siempre es posible interceptar la comunicación por radio. La inteligencia rusa se ocupa de esto ya que los mercenarios extranjeros y muchos de los militantes de Azov están equipados con radios proporcionadas por la OTAN que encriptan las comunicaciones.

Anteriormente se anunció que los oficiales de la OTAN pueden estar en la zona industrial de Azovstal, donde quedarían bloqueados durante la ofensiva de las fuerzas armadas rusas, DLR y los batallones chechenos.


----------



## aserejee (10 Abr 2022)

Al hilo de lo que debe haber en mariupol.
acabo de ver en el figaro que han enlazado este tweet (como es domingo, por la mañana, día de las elecciones, igual es un becario intrépido quien lo ha puesto) :


traducido:

La visita de Boris Johnson a Kiev confirma el lugar de Londres como primer aliado de Ucrania. "Las unidades de élite de las fuerzas especiales SAS han estado presentes en Ucrania desde el comienzo de la guerra, al igual que los Delta estadounidenses", confiesa una fuente de inteligencia francesa.
Los rusos no lo ignoran, saben lo que es la guerra secreta, agrega la fuente.

así en serio, el Tweetero es periodista de los curtidos a sueldo de lefigaro, y no es de los que se callan cuando le meten presión desde el elíseo (las tuvo con macron hace 2 años, antes de eso tb denunció que un periodista francés fue asesinado por la oposición siria cuando occidente hablaba de crimen de Assad) , su wiki:









Georges Malbrunot — Wikipédia







fr.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Abr 2022)

Esto se conocerá a partir de ahora como...¡la pillada de Kromatorsk! (suena la musica de Un puente lejano) pan, pan, pan, panpanpan, panpanpanpanpan, panpan, panpaaan... la publicación de los numero de serie del Tochka U han desmontado la psy op, en el infame programa de la Secta, apenas se hizo referencia, cuando lo programado hubiese sido hacer sangre hasta el hueso, pero, nada, una referencia de paso y Revilla, el tema completamente desactivado, ¿les suena la frase " la mierda cuanto mas ser revuelve, mas huele"? pues eso, ha quedado demostrado que Zopensky y su banda del moco son unos genocidas sin escrúpulos.


----------



## porconsiguiente (10 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham se siente frustrado ...porque clapham ?
> Pues porque no acaba de entender la logica ilogica detras de la estrategia del Zar . Lo facil ( y logico ) seria sumar 2 + 4 y suponer que el resultado es 6 y a Rusia le estan dando una paliza de ordago ...pero tratandose del Zar algo no cuadra ...
> En 2013 Putin excarcelo a Jodorwosky , el ex dueno de Yukos , un judio corrupto , askhenazi ...para vomitar . Esa gente es escoria
> Nada que ver con los sefarditas , gente culta y letrada que hablaba ladino , hebreo y esperanto ...bueno , esperanto no
> ...



Alguien ha dejado que el Clapham se moje y que coma después de la media noche.
Un poquito de porfavor.

Toma un buchito de café, tu tanx y a dormir la mona de chispatren.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (10 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1020004
> 
> 
> T-64 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania inutilizado por fuego de artillería



Fuente?


----------



## Azrael_II (10 Abr 2022)

El que??


----------



## NS 4 (10 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham se siente frustrado ...porque clapham ?
> Pues porque no acaba de entender la logica ilogica detras de la estrategia del Zar . Lo facil ( y logico ) seria sumar 2 + 4 y suponer que el resultado es 6 y a Rusia le estan dando una paliza de ordago ...pero tratandose del Zar algo no cuadra ...
> En 2013 Putin excarcelo a Jodorwosky , el ex dueno de Yukos , un judio corrupto , askhenazi ...para vomitar . Esa gente es escoria
> Nada que ver con los sefarditas , gente culta y letrada que hablaba ladino , hebreo y esperanto ...bueno , esperanto no
> ...



Vas bien...little grasshoper...

Los tiempos...siempre los tiempos.

Pero siendo tu el estratega que eres, ¿no te das cuenta que si Rusia entrara a la manera de los yankis en Libia, Ucrania habria caido antes del mes de guerra???
Pero ese no es el objetivo...USA no quiere anexionarse Libia, ni los libios se parecen una mierda a los gordacos y negracos yankis...

Ucrania es origen historico y espiritual de Rusia...y sede de la cultura y legado universal ruso.

Coño...ahora me parezco al Claphamides de 2014...

No corras tanto Rafa...que tu eres de buchitos


MiguelLacano dijo:


> Estoy por mandarle al ignore, pero algo me dice que puedo seguir dándole caña, por su acendrado cretinismo. Se lo reitero, sus patrañas en el hilo de vacunas amén de subnormaludades eran asesinas. Si le pagan por ello, Rusia sea, me la pela, le reitero. Por otra parte veo que en este hilo tampoco aporta nada, pero con que no mienta ya me vale.



Por lo menos soy humilde y no desinformo...y aporto un punto de vista distinto.

Otros no pueden decir lo mismo.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Abr 2022)

*la OTAN está lista para desplegar una fuerza a gran escala para defender las fronteras orientales*










Stoltenberg: Nato klar til å utplassere en fullskalastyrke for å forsvare grensene i øst


Nato utarbeider planer for å utplassere en permanent fullskalastyrke på alliansens østflanke, sier Natos generalsekretær Jens Stoltenberg.




www.vg.no


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Putin purga a su cúpula militar como castigo por el fracaso ruso.
> * Llegan al este de ucrania, otros 60.000 militares más.
> * La Europa de hace mes y medio ya no existe.
> * Putin combate por honor, así que no puede perder.
> ...



La de Putin combate por honor .....

La metes tu de regalo


----------



## Zhukov (10 Abr 2022)

Más historias de Mariupol, de interés humano.









Hora de Moscú


Artículo Original: Dmitry Steshin / Komsomolskaya Pravda Fue la primera vez que algo nos hizo sonreír en Mariupol. A la entrada de la ciudad, la carretera estaba bloqueada por un carro tirado por d…




slavyangrad.es


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Gran post, me identifico, yo tambien soy (o era ) proruso, pero es que el desproposito de Z es inasumible, ya lo escribi , hay un principio para mi mas importante que mis simpatias prorusas, nunca jamas ir en el equipo de los subnormales, es un principio irrenunciable, por lo tanto ya hace semanas que me baje del carro y me coloque en el lado correcto de la historia.
> 
> Putin y su camarilla de subnormales y corruptos deben desaparecer, que elijan, una muerte discreta en el despacho despues de tomar un te con cositas o una celda en Kolima.



Menudo cacao mental te traes. Empiezas diciendo, yo soy o era..... Vaya tela.
Y mañana el Loco zar tira una nuke nuclear y vuelves a cambiar de bando. O no, o si, o puede....según llegue el viento....


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (10 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es altamente improbable, pero dejar el territorio es desaconsejable, por mucho que tengas pactado. En la IIGM se daba por hecho que tarde o temprano la URSS entraría en el conflicto, lo que no se sabía en que bando. El gatillazo de la invasión de Finlandia pudo ser el detonante de la Operación Barbaroja. Rusia se mostró débil, lo que animó a los Nazis atarcarla.



Todo lo que tenian planeado, estaba escrito y publicado desde 1925, millones de europeos de la epoca lo leyeron, politicos incluidos, se lo tomaron en serio ???, una guerra en europa imposible !!!, seria para descojonarse, pero no lo es.

PD- Espacio vital y la frase literal; *"Los rusos seran nuestros negros".*


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Ese general americano, equivalente al general pitarch, coronel baños ..... etc aqui en España.

NO DAN UNA


----------



## .Kaikus (10 Abr 2022)

*Las armas secretas de Rusia, lo mejor de la federacion...*

Ver archivo adjunto 1019459


----------



## Yomateix (10 Abr 2022)

_La verdad es que a Europa solo le falta enviar soldados como ejército propio (no los mercenarios enviados pagandolos Europa y la Otan más los que tengan infiltrados, de hecho había algún político haciendo campaña para que sus ciudadanos fuesen a combatir pese a que según sus leyes era ilegal ir a combatir contra un país con el que no estás en guerra) porque más dinero y armamento no pueden enviar. Luego a vender que Ucrania está luchando sola y que Europa y la Otan no han intervenido....cuando se han saltado todas las normativas para enviar hombres y armamento._

*Boris Johnson ofrece a Ucrania 120 blindados y misiles antibuque*

El primer ministro del Reino Unido, Boris Johnson, visitó ayer al presidente de Ucrania, Volodímir Zelenski, y prometió el envío de *120 vehículos blindados y sistemas de misiles antibuque*.

Por otra parte, Downing Street anunció una nueva partida de financiación de *500 millones de dólare*s (460 millones de euros) para Ucrania a través del Banco Mundial.

*Canadá aprueba más medidas para ayudar a Ucrania*

El gobierno canadiense ha prometido 73,1 millones de euros adicionales para ayuda humanitaria en Ucrania y los países vecinos.

Desde inicios de año, Canadá ha aportado *245 millones de dólares* en ayuda humanitaria para contrarrestar el impacto de la guerra en Ucrania.

*Eslovaquia entrega a Ucrania sistemas antiaéreos*

El primer ministro eslovaco, Eduard Heger. Anunció suministro a Ucrania de un sistema con misiles antiaéreos de largo alcance S-300 de fabricación rusa.


_Lo de Zelensky es curioso, no le importa obligar a todos los civiles a combatir quieran o no, a quien hay que salvar como sea son los líderes de su batallón Azov, helicópteros, barcos...lo que sea para ayudarlos a escapar, que se queden otros combatiendo, que esos parece que no importa porque pueda morir hasta el último hombre._

*Moscú afirma haber frustrado un intento de evacuar a los líderes del batallón Azov de Mariúpol*

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha afirmado que las fuerzas rusas han abierto fuego contra un barco ucraniano que *intentaba evacuar a los comandantes del batallón Azov de la ciudad sitiada de Mariúpol*.

"El régimen de Kyiv no cede en sus intentos de evacuar a los líderes del regimiento nacionalista Azov y a los mercenarios extranjeros de Mariúpol", ha asegurado el ministerio en un comunicado.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Abr 2022)

Gloria a los héroes, serán vengados


----------



## .Kaikus (10 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> La verdad es que si, habrá que ver que inventa la prensa si los Ucros se quedan sin tropas y la guerra este perdida para Kiev.



Zelensky si se queda corto de hombres jovenes, armara ancianos, niños y mujeres, *total para sujetar un kalashnikov detras de una barricada, vale cualquiera, se la suda la poblacion civil y las ciudades. *


----------



## Honkler (10 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> La abuelilla con la bandera soviética...
> 
> URSS cuanto te echamos de menos...contigo los rusos vivían mucho mejor y contra ti los occidentales también vivíamos mucho mejor
> 
> Saludos.



Cierto! Sin globalismos ni NWO de mierda


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (10 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> tiene pinta que van ya fuertes ... van a arrasar a esos ukros de mierda



Buenas maquinas, eso son palabras mayores...


----------



## Don Luriio (10 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> jejejejej



Qué listo es Putin. Música de la URSS, banderas de Rusia, el escudo zarista, la iglesia ortodoxa. Un pueblo unido asumiendo su historia.
Mientras en España todos metidos en su trinchera escupiendo a su propio país


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Abr 2022)

Me recuerda al Puma alemán, "_está tó inventao_".


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (10 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> la Duma ha dsdo la orden a putin de suspender el gas a europa
> game over



La DUMA es un parapeto de mierda para medio maquillar esa dictadura bananera mafiosa criminal en democracia

Mordor es la típica dictadura bananera criminal personalista

Orcos aniquilados en el puto Dombass por artillería


----------



## rober713 (10 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esto circula por Tok Tok



Ojala fuera, pero no lo es....ese video es de algun detenido en Crimea por actividades subversivas, el señor Cloutier se "merece" algo mas que una furgoneta civil y dos FSB, quizas un paseito "guiado" por la plaza de las catedrales.


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Abr 2022)

Sesión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa ruso Igor Konashenkov a las 10:00 horas del 10 de abril de 2022 sobre el progreso de la operación especial en Ucrania.

▪Durante la noche en el pueblo de ZVONETSKOYE, región de Dnipropetrovsk, misiles de alta precisión desplegados en el mar destruyeron el cuartel general y la base del batallón nacionalista "Dnepr", a donde habían llegado refuerzos de mercenarios extranjeros.

▪Misiles lanzados desde el aire de alta precisión cerca del asentamiento de STAROBOGDANOVKA, región de Mykolaiv y en el aeródromo militar CHUGUEV, destruyeron lanzadores de sistemas de misiles antiaéreos S-300 ucranianos identificados por reconocimiento.

▪Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron ocho vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos en las áreas de OLHOVATOVKA, NOVAYA ASTRAKHAN, AVDEEVKA, SHAKHTERSKOE, KURAKHOVO, NOVOSELOVKA VTORAYA, VESELOYE.
▪La aviación operacional-táctica de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas golpeó 86 instalaciones militares de Ucrania. Entre ellos: dos puestos de mando, dos depósitos de municiones, tres depósitos de combustible, tres instalaciones de sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple, así como 49 bastiones y áreas de concentración de equipo militar ucraniano.

▪En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, 127 aviones, 98 helicópteros, 234 S-300, Buk-M1, sistemas de misiles antiaéreos Osa AKM, 436 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 2052 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 232 Se han destruido instalaciones de múltiples sistemas de lanzamiento de cohetes, 894 piezas de artillería de campaña y morteros, así como 1.975 unidades de vehículos militares especiales.

#Rusia Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## .Kaikus (10 Abr 2022)

El autista histrionico de pelo de estropajo, pasea con los puños cerrados, no debe de estar muy tranquilo, *esta cagado de miedo !!!.  *


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Abr 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Los rusos han cambiado espacio por tiempo. Por alguna razón que se desconoce , Putin no concede más de cien mil militares para la operación en Ucrania . Con eso difícilmente se puede llevar a cabo la operación de desactivar el peligro ucraniano. Por lo menos de forma rápida no lo van a lograr . Necesitarán mucho más tiempo del que se suponía al principio . Pero el Ejército Ucraniano está muy castigado . En cualquier momento puede empezar a desmoronarse y se puede producir un derrumbe generalizado en cascada .



JAJAJAJAJAJAJJA
Han cambiado ESPACIO.... X TIEMPO.....

Ese erá el plan inicial, derrumbe del ejercito desde las primeras 48 horas..... Ahora la moral del ejercito Ucraniano esta mucho más alta que al comienzo de la guerra.


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Abr 2022)

Venga, otro pal hilo de chusky el payaso.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Abr 2022)

Operaciones en torno a Marinka y enfrentamiento a “mercenarios“ turcos…además de captura de material de la OTAN…








Сложный бой за Марьинку: турецкие наемники, минометные дуэли и «подарок» от американцев


Продвиженние вглубь Марьинки идет тяжело. Окопное сообщение ВСУ растянулось от дома к дому, применяется иностранное вооружение, военная техника находится в жилых районах.




politikus.ru


----------



## Harman (10 Abr 2022)

El ejército de la DNR informa de que los nazis ucranianos se han apoderado de dos buques extranjeros (Tsarevna y Lady Augusta) en Mariupol y mantienen a las tripulaciones como rehenes. "Azov" está disparando morteros de 120 mm, varios tipos de lanzagranadas y armas pequeñas desde las cubiertas.

De hecho, se trata de tomar a ciudadanos extranjeros como rehenes, es decir, un acto de terrorismo internacional.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41211


----------



## Harman (10 Abr 2022)

*Brevemente sobre la situación en el frente el domingo 10.04.2022*

1. La pausa operativa asociada a la preparación de operaciones a gran escala en la margen izquierda de Ucrania está llegando a su fin. En ambos lados hay un activo redespliegue de tropas hacia las direcciones Kharkiv-Izyumsk y Zaporizhzhya.

2. Nikolaev-Kherson. Lucha de importancia local. Las fuerzas armadas rusas aún no realizan operaciones ofensivas activas aquí. Las AFU cerca de Mykolaiv son incapaces de avanzar debido a las pérdidas, por lo que intentan ser activas al sur de Mykopil y Kryvyi Rih.

3. Odessa. No hay cambios significativos. No hay asaltos anfibios, ni tampoco ofensivas del DMR.

4. Zaporozhye. Vasilievka-Orekhov-Gulyaypole. No hay cambios. El frente no se mueve. Al este de Gulyaypole hay algunas batallas por algunas aldeas, no se espera ningún movimiento serio antes de que comience aquí la batalla por el Donbass.

5. Mariupol. Despejar los restos de las fuerzas enemigas en las zonas adyacentes a Azovstal. La zona del puerto pronto estará despejada. Azovstal y Azovmash permanecerán.

6. Ugledar. Las defensas enemigas en la línea Novomikhailovka-Velyka Novoselka aún no han sido superadas.

7. Marinka. Rozando el atrincheramiento.

8. Avdeevka. No hay cambios. Al norte, los combates en Novobakhmutovka, Novoselka-2, Troitskoye, en los accesos a Nueva York.

9. LNR. Combate en las afueras del sur de Rubizhne. Lucha callejera en Popasna (avance lento aquí). Severodonetsk. Lucha en las afueras de la ciudad.

10. Kharkiv-Izium. Lucha al norte de Kharkov. La acumulación de fuerzas en la cabeza de puente de la orilla sur del río Donets para las próximas operaciones de liberación de la aglomeración Slavyansk-Kramatorsk y Barvenkovo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41199


----------



## Harman (10 Abr 2022)

De la noche a la mañana, en Zvonetskoye, región de Dnipropetrovsk, misiles marítimos de alta precisión han destruido el cuartel general y la base del batallón nacionalista Dnipro*, donde habían llegado recientemente mercenarios extranjeros, ha informado el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.

*El Batallón Dnipro es una organización terrorista prohibida en Rusia

t.me/boris_rozhin/41198


----------



## Burbujístico (10 Abr 2022)

Ukros en Portugal piden ilegalización del Partido Comunista de Portugal en su sede. Estan muy mal acostumbrados a las ilegalizaciones maidaneras.



Enviat des del meu POCOPHONE F1 usant Tapatalk


----------



## Elimina (10 Abr 2022)

-Un momento... algo va mal
-¡Calla, idiota! ¡Haz lo que te han dicho, es por tu propio bien!


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Abr 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Fuente?



t.me/Voyna/5547


----------



## Harman (10 Abr 2022)

Mañana el rublo tendrá un momento de verdad local. Se podría decir que la bajada de tipos no se ha notado en absoluto. Por ello, el Banco Central suprimió el viernes por la noche la comisión del 12% en la compra de divisas en bolsa y limitó su permiso para que los bancos las vendan en efectivo.

El objetivo del Banco Central es claro: si el rublo se fortalece aún más de esta manera, el presupuesto puede enfrentarse rápidamente al problema de llenar el presupuesto (menos rublos para la misma cantidad de ingresos en moneda extranjera), lo que no sería nada bueno. Por lo tanto, se decidió comprobar en qué medida afectaría al tipo de cambio la exclusión de varios factores significativos de los que impidieron que el tipo de cambio se fuera a ninguna parte hace un mes.

Si la tasa se detiene o da la vuelta, el papel de los factores excluidos quedará claro, y podremos continuar con el ajuste. Si el tipo de cambio tampoco nota esta decisión repentinamente, significa que la decisión de pasar los pagos de las exportaciones a rublos la está arrastrando hacia arriba en primer lugar. Y luego será el turno de los restantes instrumentos: el tipo de interés seguirá bajando, tal vez de nuevo de forma imprevista, y la norma de la venta obligatoria de las ganancias en divisas se reducirá paso a paso.

Hay otro remedio, potente pero necesario en sí mismo: el superávit del comercio exterior debe reducirse a cero de una forma u otra, y cuanto antes mejor. No es el momento en que el flujo de mercancías exportadas tiene derecho a ser mayor que el de las importadas, y esto es doble y triplemente cierto para el comercio con el enemigo. Puede hacer frente a la reducción de nuestras exportaciones por sí sola, pero la tarea de expansión paralela de las importaciones de países amigos debe entenderse y ponerse como clave. Y no todas las importaciones seguidas, por supuesto, sino de medios de producción. Habrá que estimularla literalmente por todos los medios.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41197


----------



## Harman (10 Abr 2022)

Además del intercambio de prisioneros de guerra de ayer, fueron liberados cuatro empleados de Rosatom que habían sido capturados por el SSO en Ucrania y retenidos allí hasta hace poco.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41196


----------



## Paddy McAloon (10 Abr 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> No mames panchi, carajo huevon,.



Vete a chupar pollas otánicas.


----------



## SIEN (10 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Zelensky si se queda corto de hombres jovenes, armara ancianos, niños y mujeres, *total para sujetar un kalashnikov detras de una barricada, vale cualquiera, se la suda la poblacion civil y las ciudades. *



Solo hay una solución: que los orcos rusos se vuelvan a su casa y dejen de asesinar civiles ucranianos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Abr 2022)

Según el ejército de la RPD, los nazis ucranianos se han apoderado de dos barcos extranjeros ("Tsarevna" y "Lady Augusta") en Mariupol y mantienen como rehenes a sus tripulaciones. "Azov" dispara desde las cubiertas con morteros de 120 mm, varios tipos de lanzagranadas y armas pequeñas.

De hecho, se trata de una toma de rehenes de ciudadanos extranjeros, es decir un acto de terrorismo internacional.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Abr 2022)

Del Dnieper hacia el oeste no debe quedar uno vivo, comenzando por las gorroña gorroñas de Risto.


----------



## Strikelucky (10 Abr 2022)

Bendito ignore.


----------



## alfonbass (10 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Cierto! Sin globalismos ni NWO de mierda



Y pobres como una rata, que no se te olvide


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Abr 2022)

SIEN dijo:


> Solo hay una solución: que los orcos rusos se vuelvan a su casa y dejen de asesinar civiles ucranianos.



La solución siempre ha sido esta:


----------



## alnitak (10 Abr 2022)

QUE NEGOCIAR .. AQUI NADIE NEGOCIA.. AQUI LOS UKROS QUEMAN VIVOS...


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Abr 2022)

Las actividades de la Misión Especial de la OSCE en el territorio de la RPD son reconocidas como ilegales - orden del Comité de Defensa del Estado de la República

Además la orden establece que la presencia de representantes de la OSCE en el territorio de la RPD se considera indeseable.


----------



## Impresionante (10 Abr 2022)

Tropas rusas en dirección a Ucrania.

¿Alguna duda de quién va a ganar ésto?


----------



## alfonbass (10 Abr 2022)

Burbujístico dijo:


> Ukros en Portugal piden ilegalización del Partido Comunista de Portugal en su sede. Estan muy mal acostumbrados a las ilegalizaciones maidaneras.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviat des del meu POCOPHONE F1 usant Tapatalk




De la misma manera que cualquier partido declarado "fascista" o "nazi" es ilegal, en este caso sería lo mismo, porque son, basicamente, la misma idea, igualita


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## alnitak (10 Abr 2022)

В Госдуме предложили приостановить поставку газа в ЕС из-за "унизительной политики в отношении России"

La Duma del Estado propuso suspender el suministro de gas a la UE por "política humillante hacia Rusia"

ES DE RIA NOVOSTI... ESTA BLOQUEADA LA WEB DE RIA PARA EUROPA ...USAD VPN


----------



## alfonbass (10 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La solución siempre ha sido esta:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1020070



Lo siento, de verdad, por lo tuyo


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## alnitak (10 Abr 2022)

MILÁN — Una fuente del gobierno italiano dijo que el primer ministro italiano, Mario Draghi, viajará a Argelia el lunes para firmar un acuerdo por más gas.

Italia ha estado buscando urgentemente alternativas al gas natural de Rusia desde su invasión de Ucrania. Rusia es el mayor proveedor de Italia y representa el 40% de las importaciones totales.

El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Italia viajó a Argelia, así como a Azerbaiyán, Qatar, Congo, Angola y Mozambique para asegurar más acuerdos. Argelia es el segundo mayor proveedor de gas natural de Italia, que es la principal fuente de electricidad de la nación y proporciona unos 21 000 millones de metros cúbicos de gas a través del gasoducto transmediterráneo.

La empresa energética italiana ENI opera en Argelia desde hace 40 años. ENI anunció un importante descubrimiento de petróleo y gas en Argelia el mes pasado y dijo que trabajaría con su socio argelino Sonatrach para acelerar su desarrollo durante el tercer trimestre de este año.

— Colleen Barry, reportera de negocios de Italia.


----------



## Honkler (10 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> De la noche a la mañana, en Zvonetskoye, región de Dnipropetrovsk, misiles marítimos de alta precisión han destruido el cuartel general y la base del batallón nacionalista Dnipro*, donde habían llegado recientemente mercenarios extranjeros, ha informado el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.
> 
> *El Batallón Dnipro es una organización terrorista prohibida en Rusia
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/41198



Parece que la inteligencia rusa tiene localizados perfectamente a los “bravos luchadores por la libertad” que van del extranjero. Allí donde van, cae un pepino y les libera de sus deberes militares…


----------



## alnitak (10 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> MILÁN — Una fuente del gobierno italiano dijo que el primer ministro italiano, Mario Draghi, viajará a Argelia el lunes para firmar un acuerdo por más gas.
> 
> Italia ha estado buscando urgentemente alternativas al gas natural de Rusia desde su invasión de Ucrania. Rusia es el mayor proveedor de Italia y representa el 40% de las importaciones totales.
> 
> ...




*mas gas para italia es menos gas para españa*

*ahi dejo eso*


----------



## alfonbass (10 Abr 2022)

Lo que está demostrado es la pobreza que ha generado el comunismo en el mundo, no se equivoque, esa agenda a la que alude, de globalista no tiene mucho realmente...ojalá un globalismo fuerte basado en la libertad e independencia de las personas. Y aún así, lo que hay es preferible a un partido único tomando decisiones y sin poder salir del país


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (10 Abr 2022)

El unidad de reacción rápida de Poroshenko una de las primeras unidades que reacciono ante la invasión de Mordor despedazaron a los Orcos ESE CARAJO SI QUE ES UN LIDER DE VERDAD VERDAD A LA PUTA HORA DE LA VERDAD EL PRIMERO EN ESTAR AL FRENTE 




















Niñorratada langostada rojiza patetica Ucranina rindiete ñeñeñeñe Marruecos nos acaba ñeñeñeñe Ceuta y Melilla están perdidas APRENDAN COMO DEFENDER A SU PAIS PENDEJOS!


----------



## Yomateix (10 Abr 2022)

Pero estos misiles los lanzan los Rusos cuando impactan contra civiles....aunque no los estén usando y sea más que evidente que los Ucranianos si. Que pena no tener medios imparciales para saber la realidad de forma objetiva, porque al final es imposible saber que partes son ciertas y cuales no.


*La defensa aérea de la RPD derribó un misil ucraniano Tochka-U en el cielo sobre Donetsk por la noche.*

“Esta noche, las fuerzas de defensa aérea del NM de la RPD en el cielo sobre Donetsk impidieron otro intento del comando ucraniano de infligir daños por fuego usando un misil del sistema de misiles tácticos Tochka-U. Actualmente se investiga el lugar donde cayeron los escombros y los daños causados”, dijo Eduard Basurin, subjefe de la DPR UNM.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## lasoziedad (10 Abr 2022)

Molto Grace Antonio!!


*Italia aumentará cerca de un 50% las importaciones de gas argelino*

El Primer Ministro de Italia, Mario Draghi, firmará este lunes un incremento de casi un 50% en las *importaciones de gas natural argelino*, según la agencia Bloomberg. El impulso de las exportaciones convertiría a Argelia en el primer proveedor de gas natural de Italia en *sustitución de Rusia*, al aumentar sus envíos entre *9.000 y 10.000 millones de metros cúbicos adicionales* por año a finales de 2022. Italia recibió alrededor de 21.000 millones de metros cúbicos de gas de Argelia en 2021, en comparación con alrededor de *29.000 millones de metros cúbicos de Rusia*.


----------



## lasoziedad (10 Abr 2022)

*Ucrania ha indultado a centenares de convictos por ofrecerse como voluntarios para la guerra*

El *Ministerio de Justicia de Ucrania* ha informado de que desde el comienzo de la invasión rusa, "el presidente de Ucrania ha adoptado* tres decretos *sobre indultos, gracias a los cuales *363 prisioneros tomaron las armas* y fueron a la defensa de Ucrania", según la agencia de noticias Ukrinform.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (10 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Leo mucho en inglés y de manera inconsciente llamo a la emboscada ambush, de igual manera que algunos llaman al cemento concreto entre otras muchas cosas.



Eso se llama "spanglish", ¿lo sabías?


----------



## lasoziedad (10 Abr 2022)

*Corea del Norte llama 'viejo senil' a Biden y critica sus sanciones sobre Moscú*

Corea del Norte acusó a Estados Unidos de *imponer sanciones "sin fundamento"* a Moscú por su invasión de Ucrania, y llamó al presidente estadounidense, Joe Biden, *"hombre viejo senil"*, a través de sus medios estatales. El régimen de Pionyang, que ya había criticado anteriormente a Washington por *haber supuestamente provocado la guerra d*e Ucrania, señaló que este conflicto "se ha convertido súbitamente en un asunto de derechos humanos", y afirmó que *el "perdedor final" de la crisis será Estados Unidos*.


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## alnitak (10 Abr 2022)

*ITALIA MAÑANA VA A FIRMAR UN ACUERDO CON ARGELIA PARA ROBARNOS EL GAS ARGELINO !!!!*

*YA VALE DE ESTUPIDECES .. UNION EUROPEA SE ACABO...

NI GASODUCTO A ITALIA NI HOSTIAS... *


----------



## Señor X (10 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El ejército de la DNR informa de que los nazis ucranianos se han apoderado de dos buques extranjeros (Tsarevna y Lady Augusta) en Mariupol y mantienen a las tripulaciones como rehenes. "Azov" está disparando morteros de 120 mm, varios tipos de lanzagranadas y armas pequeñas desde las cubiertas.
> 
> De hecho, se trata de tomar a ciudadanos extranjeros como rehenes, es decir, un acto de terrorismo internacional.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/41211



Los ucranianos, al menos los de Azov, no son mas tontos porque no entrenan. O quizás sí lo hacen. Según legislación española, y supongo que internacionalmente será así, los buques son territorio soberano. Tomar un buque es como invadir el territorio de ese país, al menos jurídicamente. Y sí, secuestrar a la tripulación sería quebrantar las leyes penales de ese país. Pero si tienen suerte, esos barcos serán de amigos y harán como que no ha pasado nada, como le sucedió a Rumania con su avión y helicóptero de rescate (incluida tripulación de ambas) abatidos por los ucranianos o aquel dron que se estrelló en Croacia (creo que iba cargado de explosivos). Son un estado fallido.


----------



## Jotagb (10 Abr 2022)

China evaluó la amenaza de Estados Unidos y decidió desarrollar su potencial nuclear. En particular, la República Popular China cree que Washington puede intentar derrocar al gobierno chino, escribe el Wall Street Journal.


----------



## Honkler (10 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Lo que está demostrado es la pobreza que ha generado el comunismo en el mundo, no se equivoque, esa agenda a la que alude, de globalista no tiene mucho realmente...ojalá un globalismo fuerte basado en la libertad e independencia de las personas. Y aún así, lo que hay es preferible a un partido único tomando decisiones y sin poder salir del país



Yo no soy comunista, de hecho, diría que soy radicalmente anticomunista. Pero que las circunstancias actuales, donde impera una única línea de pensamiento y que, como mees fuera del tiesto estas jodido, donde te cancelan (odio esa palabra) e incluso peligra tu integridad física solo por disentir de la línea “oficial”… no me gusta y me niego a tolerar esta dictadura en ciernes que se nos viene encima. Encima aderezado por una evidente destrucción de nuestra cultura y la invasión moronegra descarada y alentada por la mierda de sociedad en la que nos hemos convertido. Por tanto, METANSE EL NWO Y LA AGENDA 2030 Y SU PUTA MADRE DONDE LES QUEPA.


----------



## AH1N1 (10 Abr 2022)

Macron apoya la invasión rusa



iconoclasta dijo:


> La polémica del día en Francia: cuatro delincuentes intentan entrar en una casa en la Francia rural. El dueño de la casa dispara dos veces, y mata a uno de ellos. La policía lo ha acusado de asesinato y dejado en libertad con cargos. Preguntado por ello, Macron el detestable lo ha dejado claro.
> 
> _"Mais,* je suis opposé à la légitime défense.* Donc ça, c'est très clair et c'est intraitable parce que sinon, ça devient le Far West. Et je ne veux pas d'un pays où prolifèrent les armes et où l'on considère que c'est aux citoyens de se défendre" _
> 
> ...


----------



## lasoziedad (10 Abr 2022)

Sigo sin tener claro de donde sacan el gas o de donde lo sacaban hasta ahora, supongo que de un tercero pero gas ruso igualmente:


*Entra en vigor el embargo total de Ucrania a importaciones rusas*

La Ministra de Asuntos Económicos ucraniana, Yuliya Sviridenko, ha anunciado que este domingo entra en vigor el *embargo total *de los *productos importados desde Rusia*. Desde este momento, "cualquier relación comercial entre los países se termina". A su vez, Sviridenko ha *pedido al resto de países que sigan el ejemplo *de Ucrania.


----------



## Jotagb (10 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> *ITALIA MAÑANA VA A FIRMAR UN ACUERDO CON ARGELIA PARA ROBARNOS EL GAS ARGELINO !!!!
> 
> YA VALE DE ESTUPIDECES .. UNION EUROPEA SE ACABO...
> 
> NI GASODUCTO A ITALIA NI HOSTIAS... *



Estos es gracias Antonio, prefieren menas que nos pagarán las pensiones a tener gas barato.


----------



## Bocanegra (10 Abr 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> *la OTAN está lista para desplegar una fuerza a gran escala para defender las fronteras orientales*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Deben gastar más dinero en su presupuesto de defensa" Stoltenberg.


----------



## Elimina (10 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> El unidad de reacción rápida de Poroshenko una de las primeras unidades que reacciono ante la invasión de Mordor despedazaron a los Orcos ESE CARAJO SI QUE ES UN LIDER DE VERDAD VERDAD A LA PUTA HORA DE LA VERDAD EL PRIMERO EN ESTAR AL FRENTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto es lo que quedó del ejército ucraniano después de las deserciones masivas y las dimisiones de la cúpula en 2014 por no querer luchar contra sus propios ciudadanos, ¿no es así?


----------



## alfonbass (10 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Yo no soy comunista, de hecho, diría que soy radicalmente anticomunista. Pero que las circunstancias actuales, donde impera una única línea de pensamiento y que, como mees fuera del tiesto estas jodido, donde te cancelan (odio esa palabra) e incluso peligra tu integridad física solo por disentir de la línea “oficial”… no me gusta y me niego a tolerar esta dictadura en ciernes que se nos viene encima. Encima aderezado por una evidente destrucción de nuestra cultura y la invasión moronegra descarada y alentada por la mierda de sociedad en la que nos hemos convertido. Por tanto, METANSE EL NWO Y LA AGENDA 2030 Y SU PUTA MADRE DONDE LES QUEPA.



Joder, qué lógica....no te gusta dónde vives y en lugar de buscar libertad, apoyarías todo lo contrario...

La "sociedad" no deja de ser el conjunto de muchos detalles y personas, te puede gustar algo más o menos, pero lo que no vas a poder nunca es controlar cómo es o controlar las acciones de otras personas, pero cuando digo nunca es nunca


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> China evaluó la amenaza de Estados Unidos y decidió desarrollar su potencial nuclear. En particular, la República Popular China cree que Washington puede intentar derrocar al gobierno chino, escribe el Wall Street Journal.



Hace mucho tiempo que los chinos en sus redes sociales dicen que los occidentales quieren cambiar su sistema. Que habían fallado cuando la revolución de colorines de la plaza, luego en HK, luego con los igures, pero que no van a dejar de insistir en hacerlo…

Un partido comunista hegemónico como el chino hace mucho daño al capitalismo occidental…es un mal ejemplo.


----------



## Elimina (10 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Leo mucho en inglés y de manera inconsciente llamo a la emboscada ambush, de igual manera que algunos llaman al cemento concreto entre otras muchas cosas.
> 
> y en efecto, este es mi otro nick, necesito mantener un perfil bajo aquí.



No, no es lo mismo. "Concreto" significa "hormigón" y está aceptado, aunque venga del inglés.


----------



## Jotagb (10 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Hace mucho tiempo que los chinos en sus redes sociales dicen que los occidentales quieren cambiar su sistema. Que habían fallado cuando la revolución de colorines de la plaza, luego en HK, luego con los igures, pero que no van a dejar de insistir en hacerlo…



Los chinos tienen más mala leche que Putin, esos me parece que no dudan en darle al botón si les tocan mucho los huevos o cortarían las exportaciones y sí que serie una crisis buena.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (10 Abr 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Esto es lo que quedó del ejército ucraniano después de las deserciones masivas y las dimisiones de la cúpula en 2014 por no querer luchar contra sus propios ciudadanos, ¿no es así?









Las fotos son de las primeras horas de la invasión es una unidad de voluntarios no son militares su función es solo de apoyo al ejercito pero si se pone a ver están mejor equipados que mucha tropa Dimitrypacodemierda promedio los mandan a morir con una puta hoya en la cabeza y un AK -74


----------



## Honkler (10 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> lo que no vas a poder nunca es controlar cómo es o controlar las acciones de otras personas, pero cuando digo nunca es nunca



Yo no, desde luego. de eso se encarga, con notable éxito, los que dirigen el cotarro… mira si es sencillo controlar al ganado lanar.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Abr 2022)

La UE nazi está deteniendo comunistas por delitos de oido.


----------



## El-Mano (10 Abr 2022)

El ataque contra el centro comercial en Kiev


Análisis Toca echar un vistazo a un ataque ruso que ha dado mucho de qué hablar. Me refiero al que se llevó a cabo contra un centro comerci...




charly015.blogspot.com






*SIMFEROPOL, 10 de abril - RIA Novosti. *El diputado de la Duma estatal de la región de Crimea, Mikhail Sheremet, propuso suspender temporalmente el suministro de gas a los países de la UE.

"La Unión Europea continúa con su política rabiosa, irrespetuosa y humillante hacia Rusia. En respuesta a sus acciones hostiles, creo que deberíamos responder con sanciones duras: detener temporalmente el suministro total de recursos energéticos hasta que los camaradas europeos se den cuenta de que una política agresiva contra Rusia es dañino para ellos y punible", dijo Sheremet a RIA Novosti.


----------



## .Kaikus (10 Abr 2022)

SIEN dijo:


> Solo hay una solución: que los orcos rusos se vuelvan a su casa y dejen de asesinar civiles ucranianos.



La solucion es que la Otan deje de intentar esclavizar a los europeos, rusos incluidos, las personas inteligentes no quieren ser siervos de los anglocabrones !!!.


----------



## MiguelLacano (10 Abr 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Ese general americano, equivalente al general pitarch, coronel baños ..... etc aqui en España.
> 
> NO DAN UNA



No se, yo suelo escuchar con atención a los especialistas en cada materia. Si es asunto de guerra me gusta oír lo que dice un militar, y si es de estado mayor mejor. Si es asunto de vacunas prefiero a un médico, si es virólogo o inmunólogo mucho mejor. Pero vamos, que nada es perfecto y en ambos asuntos (milicia y salud) no hay ciencias exactas. Por eso se les llama "artes"...


----------



## Seronoser (10 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> El ataque contra el centro comercial en Kiev
> 
> 
> Análisis Toca echar un vistazo a un ataque ruso que ha dado mucho de qué hablar. Me refiero al que se llevó a cabo contra un centro comerci...
> ...



Yo en cambio creo que lo más inteligente es seguir sirviéndoles gas, hacérselo comprar en rublos, y demostrar que Rusia es más fuerte que ninguno de esos países europeos, que comen de la mano de Rusia hasta que Rusia quiera.


----------



## Seronoser (10 Abr 2022)

SIEN dijo:


> Solo hay una solución: que los orcos rusos se vuelvan a su casa y dejen de asesinar civiles ucranianos.



Llorando voyyyyy, llorando vengooooooo.

Forococheros del 2020, con el ass on fireeeee


----------



## Paddy McAloon (10 Abr 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> No, no es lo mismo. "Concreto" significa "hormigón" y está aceptado, aunque venga del inglés.



En el DRAE figura como "americanismo".


----------



## Paddy McAloon (10 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> No se, yo suelo escuchar con atención a los especialistas en cada materia. Si es asunto de guerra me gusta oír lo que dice un militar, y si es de estado mayor mejor. Si es asunto de vacunas prefiero a un médico, si es virólogo o inmunólogo mucho mejor. Pero vamos, que nada es perfecto y en ambos asuntos (milicia y salud) no hay ciencias exactas. Por eso se les llama "artes"...



Tú lo que eres es un tragasables de feria. 









El primer tragasables con D.O. ibérica


España ingresa por primera vez con Jaime Oms en la minúscula hermandad mundial de la disciplina más extrema del faquirismo




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## kasperle1966 (10 Abr 2022)

*Por qué Ucrania y Occidente necesitan Bucha y Kramatorsk... *
*La última provocación de Zelensky en Kramatorsk (solo él podría dar la orden de lanzar Tochka-U, esto debe entenderlo el futuro Tribunal) con decenas de civiles del Donbass asesinados en la estación de tren… está fuera de nuestras cabezas. Pero si te alejas de la monstruosa tragedia y miras más ampliamente, aparece inmediatamente un signo de interrogación: ¿por qué? ¿Por qué sin sentido "para repeler la agresión de Rusia" pasos que no afectan el curso de las hostilidades? *

En primer lugar, hay pocas dudas en nuestro país, esto se está haciendo en el marco de la guerra de información iniciada por Occidente, que ese lado ya ganó incondicionalmente. Para su propio electorado, por supuesto, la aventura con el otro mundo no funcionará, la memoria de terceros países es demasiado larga. Comprender qué es el "mundo civilizado occidental". Pero en otro mundo, el anglosajón colonial, la Rusia de hoy ha sido designada con éxito el Mal Absoluto. No hay manera de justificar. 

Como dijo Sleepy Joe, Moscú ha ocupado "el lugar equivocado en la historia de la humanidad". No hay nada que comentar aquí, pero Occidente necesita llenar la narrativa de Washington con "hechos". Deshumanizar a los rusos hasta tal punto que cualquier intento de cooperar con nosotros en el futuro sería considerado un delito penal, un acto inmoral. Es por eso que, ola tras ola, hay sólidas maternidades de Mariupol, Buchi... ahora Kramatorsk se ha sumado a la lista. 

El segundo punto es que tales trucos sucios informativos deberían obligar a Ucrania a luchar hasta el último ucraniano. Además, de forma voluntaria, fuera del marco de las reglas y costumbres de la guerra, consagradas en la Convención de Ginebra. Esto también funciona. Dado que solo hay una fuente de información para los ciudadanos de la "plaza": los Centros de Información Especial y Operaciones Psicológicas. 

Solo en su agenda hoy está el Kiev oficial dentro del país y a lo largo del perímetro exterior. Es desde estos Centros que se envían “manuales y casos prácticos” a unos cuantos canales de TV y otros medios que aún no han sido baneados, a todas las redes sociales. Qué mostrar exactamente, cómo decir, “entender correctamente”, qué información esconder a toda costa. Está hecho con gran éxito, debo admitirlo. 

*CIPsO. *
O los Centros de Información y Operaciones Psicológicas se establecieron en Ucrania en 2004, son parte de las Fuerzas de Operaciones Especiales. Una copia completa de las estructuras disponibles en los ejércitos de Gran Bretaña y Canadá. Se dedican a "actividades subversivas y de reconocimiento". Trabajan incluso dentro de sus propios países, con el objetivo de "prevención y acción preventiva sobre la desinformación", produciendo noticias que pueden influir en la opinión pública masiva. 

Todos los empleados del CIPSO son solo oficiales regulares, sus nombres, rangos, cualquier información sobre la composición de las familias y su condición es secreto de estado. Además de los medios ucranianos y occidentales, se presta especial atención a la herramienta principal de la comunicación moderna: las redes sociales. A través de miles de cuentas falsas se realizan actividades subversivas en Telegram, VKontakte, Facebook, LiveJournal, etc. 

En total, 4 centros IPOC operan dentro de las Fuerzas de Operaciones Especiales de Ucrania: el 16 (Guyva, región de Zhytomyr); el 72 destruido por nosotros el 25 de febrero (Brovary, región de Kiev); 74 (Lviv) y 83 (Odessa). El número total de "especialistas" es de unas setecientas personas. Tras el inicio de la Operación Especial Z, se activó un protocolo especial de interacción directa entre los Centros y los servicios especiales de Estados Unidos, Canadá y Gran Bretaña denominado Honesty Initiative. 

Los objetivos no están ocultos en absoluto, el programa ha sido anunciado durante mucho tiempo por la prensa británica: "contrarrestar la propaganda rusa" con periodistas, politólogos, analistas, políticos, militares y líderes de opinión pública. Y la sede principal se encuentra en Londres, donde, a tiempo completo, el personal militar de la brigada 77 de las tropas de información de las Fuerzas Armadas británicas supervisa todas las áreas de trabajo de los "colegas ucranianos", suministra los medios occidentales con fakes, provocaciones, disparates sobre la Operación Especial Z en tiempo real. 

Las tecnologías funcionaron hace mucho tiempo, algunas de ellas fueron abiertas por nuestros servicios especiales, colegas bielorrusos. Recuerde 2018, cuando un terrible incendio destruyó un centro comercial en Kemerovo. Esta tragedia fue "resuelta" por el CIPSO 72, organizando una monstruosa provocación en cuestión de horas. Se involucraron todas las redes sociales de Rusia y los bloggers más populares, quienes por estupidez (o por Judas Silver) comenzaron a soltar megas de mentiras sobre la tragedia. 
Todas sus declaraciones, "ooh-ah" y arrasadoras acusaciones a las autoridades se difundieron instantáneamente por la Web. Por primera vez apareció en la vida cotidiana el término “bot terrorista”, una cuenta de usuario imaginaria que reenvía publicaciones de forma viral. Todo comenzó con los bloggers rusos Sobolev, Poperechny, Petukhov (VilsaKom)... que recibieron las mismas capturas de pantalla, videos de teléfonos móviles, _"relatos de testigos presenciales de una gran cantidad de muertes, cuyo número está oculto por las autoridades" _. 

Y todas las falsificaciones fueron fabricadas en el 72º Centro de Información y Operaciones Psicológicas, en Kiev Brovary. Donde también conectaron a blogueros populares locales, grandes comunidades en línea y bromistas para dispersar la ola de información falsa ya hacia Occidente. Hoy, la tecnología se ha llevado a la perfección, las fuerzas IPSO de Ucrania trabajan a través de decenas de miles de recursos web. 

Son sitios web de todas las ediciones impresas, canales de televisión y estaciones de radio, plataformas de información, noticias e intercambio, públicos, grupos y comunidades de usuarios de redes sociales y foros, incluso publicidad. Por un lado, se está acelerando una campaña de desinformación para el consumidor occidental, por otro lado, cada día se envían decenas de mensajes desmoralizantes dentro de Rusia. Pero el golpe principal se le asestó a la propia Ucrania, donde se enciende el odio hacia Rusia, su Ejército y toda nuestra sociedad. 

*¡Victoria! *
Analizamos la sociología ucraniana, que se lleva a cabo regularmente en centros húngaros independientes para el estudio de la opinión pública. El dato es sumamente curioso, pero alarmante para la dirigencia político-militar rusa. A mediados de marzo, cuando Kiev estaba cubierta por tres lados por nuestros grupos tácticos mecanizados, y los paracaidistas en el triángulo Bucha-Gostomel-Irpin estaban triturando las brigadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los batallones nacionales ... el 91% de los La población de la “plaza” estaba segura: _“el rechazo del ataque ruso tendrá lugar en un futuro muy cercano” _. 

Cuando Occidente comenzó a dispersar el tema de la "agresión de Moscú" a fines de diciembre y principios de enero, los habitantes de Ucrania realmente no creían que pudieran repelerla. Solo el 56 % (con grandes reservas) pensaba así, en la primera semana de la Operación Especial Z: el 69 %. Y hoy... ¡la cifra de la inevitable "superación" se ha deslizado hasta el 94%! Ya no hay vacilantes ni escépticos, la columna "No sé" falta en el 0,4% de los encuestados. 

Y cuando se empieza a buscar los lazos de una convicción francamente destructiva, poco correlacionada con la realidad, tan concretamente armada, emergen simples “camas” de información que son diariamente espolvoreadas por combatientes del frente invisible, los propios Centros de Información y Operaciones Psicológicas. Solo hay cinco áreas de trabajo, dominadas por "los países extranjeros nos ayudarán", como puede suponer. 

Todos los días, los periodistas y los políticos elaboran un relleno fantástico, donde los países de la OTAN están a punto de cerrar el cielo sobre Ucrania, o se trae un gran contingente de mantenimiento de la paz. Casi todos los días, Zelenskiy desempeña el papel principal en un evento interminable que los israelíes sarcásticos han apodado "The Beg-Show". Discursos en parlamentos y organismos internacionales con solicitudes de provisión de armas, dinero y más dinero. 

La situación se ha vuelto a favor de Ucrania, Occidente ha comenzado a suministrar armas letales pesadas, incluso los países más cautelosos han sucumbido a la corriente principal de la propaganda. Eliminación de viejos tanques y vehículos blindados, artillería pesada terrestre de la época de la URSS, aumento del volumen de MANPADS y lanzagranadas antitanque. Cada entrega, cada "tramo de defensa" en dólares y euros se infla dentro de la "Cuadrada" como el mayor logro, un nuevo paso hacia la inevitable victoria. 

Aunque no hubo victorias, de hecho, en el campo de batalla. Pero nuestra salida de las regiones de Chernihiv y Kiev se presentó precisamente como la mayor batalla victoriosa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, _"que pasará a los libros de historia _. Se ganó precisamente gracias a las oportunas entregas occidentales de armas letales. Solo tenga paciencia, derrote a los restos de los "moscovitas" en el Donbass, y las tropas de la OTAN se lanzarán al río Nenko, rogando al heroico Zelensky que se una a la Alianza. Así se sirve el engaño. 

Otra dirección de la desinformación para los ucranianos es la destrucción de la economía rusa por “sanciones infernales”. Todos los días se publican tonterías estúpidamente feroces sobre el colapso de la Federación Rusa. Las sugerencias televisivas de Biden y otros cabezones occidentales giran durante horas y horas. No solo no nos queda ejército, sino que no hay nada para comer en Rusia, la electricidad y el agua caliente se proporcionan de acuerdo con el horario. Y al "cuadrado" supuestamente se le prometieron 400 mil millones de nuestras reservas congeladas de oro y divisas, que están a punto de ser transferidas. 

Se presta especial atención a "eliminar a Rusia" de la vida del mundo occidental. Aquí se está produciendo un alboroto de fantasía, es hora de construir un dominó para ti, acostarte y morir. Cada equipo de Washington, cualquier medida de sanción se juega dentro de Ucrania, como las victorias personales diarias de Zelensky. Exigió no cascos ni chalecos antibalas: obtenga tanques, ordenó al actor que no pagara rublos por la gasolina, se negaron. Cierre los puertos de Europa para los barcos rusos, por favor. No compre carbón y petróleo del "agresor", por supuesto, Volodenka. 

(...)

Como debe admitir un especialista, las falsificaciones se hacen a un alto nivel. Para un militar, es obvio que en el 90% de los casos se utilizan marcos de equipos APU quemados, en los que se aplican los símbolos "Z y V" con una instalación simple. Y durante la última semana, nuestros periodistas militares simplemente han estado filmando: mira, ya estamos peleando con equipos capturados, como parte de un truco militar, están pintando sus propios autos con marcas de identificación rusas. Lo ultimo es cierto... 

(...)

*Detras de la cortina... *
Mientras fluyen corrientes de engaño y promesas de "superación", se está jugando un "hoja de ruta" completamente diferente detrás de la densa cortina de la política occidental real. La destrucción completa de Ucrania, arrastrando al conflicto militar, primero a los países de Europa del Este y luego, inevitablemente, a Europa Occidental. Hay un viejo pero sólido mecanismo del "escenario yugoslavo" desarrollado por los anglosajones. 

Sonó la primera campana: Zelensky, en su discurso ante el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU sobre la "masacre en Bucha", pronunció las palabras olvidadas de 1994 de que "no hay crímenes que el ejército ruso no hubiera cometido en esta ciudad". Un antiguo manual, según el cual los países de la OTAN pueden intervenir en el conflicto, utilizando el "casus belli" en forma de masacres de civiles, o inhumanas represalias secretas contra los prisioneros. 

Cuando Yugoslavia fue desmantelada, en un principio el motivo del ataque de la OTAN se dispersó por una explosión en el mercado musulmán de la parte sitiada de Sarajevo, en la que murieron 68 personas y 200 resultaron heridas. De dónde vino, si fue un golpe accidental o no, no lo supieron. Pero una hora más tarde se culpó a los serbios. ¿Por qué? Así que los musulmanes murieron, esa es toda la historia. También se desarrolló la "masacre en Srebrenica", después de lo cual llovieron cohetes y bombas de la OTAN sobre Belgrado ... 

Y luego… el famoso Tribunal de La Haya no presentó cargos por este “episodio” incluso después de la muerte de Slobodan Milosevic, quien desde el principio habló de una puesta en escena, una recolección de cadáveres de varios días de todos los pueblos de los alrededores. Todo lo que está pasando hoy en Ucrania ya pasó, los servicios de inteligencia británicos no han vislumbrado ninguna fantasía. Por qué ser sofisticado, ya que hay escenarios establecidos desde hace mucho tiempo. Quedando en la memoria de unos pocos especialistas en el campo de la información. 

La Operación Especial Z estuvo bajo el golpe de provocaciones similares realizadas ya en Yugoslavia, Irak, Libia, Siria, Afganistán cientos de veces. Como un anteproyecto, cínico, inhumano, con montones de cadáveres de civiles. En el contexto de los desmayos, las rabietas del hombre occidental en la calle, a quien se le forma diariamente en la cabeza la imagen del Mal Absoluto, la Rusia de Putin, su ejército despiadado. 

El número de "incidentes de belli" solo aumentará. Después de todo, nada brilla en el campo de una batalla justa por Zelensky. Londres y Washington necesitan ampliar el conflicto mientras se incendia el último tanque de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y muere el último recluta ucraniano. No se gastaron decenas de miles de millones de dólares y euros para esto, para que todo termine en paz. 

Alguien dirá, tenemos un seguro contra la injerencia extranjera, armas nucleares. Sí, recuerdan esto, Kyiv y la rampante Varsovia están constantemente siendo retiradas de Washington: la intervención directa de la OTAN en la situación de Ucrania es inaceptable, se convertirá en un choque directo con Rusia, un "casus belli" para una guerra nuclear. ¿Esto detiene a Zelensky, a los Centros Británicos y Ucranianos de Operaciones Especiales Psicológicas? 

De nada. Tan pronto como los tabloides ingleses comenzaron a colocar la "masacre de Bucha" en las terceras páginas cuatro días después, recogiendo los trapos sucios de los familiares evasores de impuestos de Boris Johnson... aquí está Kramatorsk. Y en el momento de la tragedia de Ursula von der Leyen, Zelensky demuestra personalmente bolsas negras cerca de Bucha, burlándose de otra actuación sobre los cuerpos de ucranianos muertos desconocidos. 

Se está haciendo todo lo posible para que Occidente crea en la infalibilidad de la parte ucraniana. Incluso cuando la verdad sobre Mariupol, Kramatorsk, Bucha salga a la luz (y saldrá a la luz), el hombre occidental en la calle debe decir sagradamente al sonido de estas palabras: "la masacre fue organizada por los rusos", punto. 

*Con qué propósito… *
Esta es la pregunta principal a la que nuestros politólogos, expertos, figuras públicas, millones de civiles no pueden encontrar una respuesta. Las provocaciones están cosidas con hilo blanco, en principio, una persona rusa no puede creer en ellas. ¿Atacar Kramatorsk, sabiendo que por segundo día hay una extraña evacuación, no notada previamente por las administraciones militares ucranianas? Escriba en "Tochka-U" el lema "Para los niños", envenenando el cohete en las cabezas de ... niños. ¿Y cuál es el significado de la "masacre en Bucha"? 

Yo explico. Todas las guerras que los estadounidenses y los británicos fomentaron (empezando por los Balcanes) implicaron un grado de amargura completamente diferente. Fueron masacres sin reglas, interétnicas o interreligiosas. Donde los gobiernos legítimos, sus disciplinados, apretujados en el marco de la Convención de Ginebra, los ejércitos, se opusieron a las llamadas tropas paramilitares. 
Era diferente en todas partes, pero había una característica unificadora: la llamada "milicia popular". De hecho, hay radicales y marginados reunidos apresuradamente, "brigadas de voluntarios" de extraña composición, pandillas descaradas dirigidas por sádicos y maníacos, criminales, terroristas de todo el mundo, mercenarios y "soldados de la fortuna". Es su entorno el que da lugar a crímenes de guerra, de los que un ejército regular con disciplina, un mando vertical y oficiales políticos no es capaz de hacerlo. 

¿Quién tomó represalias contra nuestros prisioneros de guerra, se burló de los cadáveres, degolló a los paracaidistas cerca de Kiev? Así es, defensa territorial, la Legión Georgiana, el Batallón Nacional. Monstruos de esas mismas formaciones "paramilitares grises", entre las cuales no conocen la existencia de la Convención de Ginebra, no se les mete en la cabeza por clases especiales, las reglas de la guerra según la Carta. Al final resultó que, incluso las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no se molestaron con tales tonterías durante los últimos 8 años. 

Los "manuales" son antiguos, escritos a raíz de hechos reales. Cuando, según los resultados del curso de las batallas en Bosnia, Kosovo, Siria... después de la precipitada retirada de los militantes, hubo evidencia de masacres y atrocidades contra los residentes locales, sótanos de tortura, fosas comunes. Ahora tales escenarios se proyectan sobre las tropas rusas, deshumanizadas en un mes de propaganda total. El profano occidental debe... no, simplemente debe ver evidencia de la existencia del Mal Absoluto. 

Y los ucranianos están obligados a reponer las unidades de defensa territorial, donde no existe disciplina militar. Endurecerse, perder la apariencia humana, librar (según Arestovich y Zelensky) una guerra total con métodos incivilizados. Ya declarado en Ucrania - Patriótico. Como puede suponer, fuimos nosotros los designados por los nazis. Esta palabra se escucha cada vez más desde las capitales europeas, y ayer el presidente alemán Steinmeier exigió... la creación de un Tribunal. 

Por lo tanto, "Buchi" solo se multiplicará, la repetición de Kramatorsk es inevitable. Cuanto más duras son las derrotas militares de Ucrania, más monstruosas son las provocaciones y la puesta en escena. La "cacerola" informativa, puesta sobre la cabeza de los ciudadanos de la "plaza" y del occidental de la calle por los Centros de Información Especial y Operaciones Psicológicas, llevará ciertamente su sucia acción a su lógico final. 

La "sociedad" occidental, hinchada de propaganda, pronto comenzará a exigir el "escenario yugoslavo", la entrada de las tropas de la OTAN en Ucrania. Sí, eso es exactamente lo que será. Quién correrá el riesgo primero, polacos o rumanos, cualquier otro, no importa. Tan pronto como se agoten los ucranianos armados, se lanzarán otros kamikazes contra Rusia. ¿Estarán uniformados? No lo creo, aunque podría serlo. Propondrán escenarios sofisticados, innumerables legiones extranjeras, algo fresco... Los centros están funcionando. 

*Для чего Украине и Западу нужны Буча и Краматорск...*


----------



## valensalome (10 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Dar gracias a la educacion publica.
> 
> Si es """ Gratis"""" El producto eres tu.



La asignatura de Filosofía defenestrada por nuestros tiranos favoritos, todo aquello que induce a pensar es peligroso para el sistema de tragacionistas


----------



## Jotagb (10 Abr 2022)

Se instaló la bandera rusa en la administración de Mariupol


----------



## El-Mano (10 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo en cambio creo que lo más inteligente es seguir sirviéndoles gas, hacérselo comprar en rublos, y demostrar que Rusia es más fuerte que ninguno de esos países europeos, que comen de la mano de Rusia hasta que Rusia quiera.



En general sí, además esta creando problemas y desavenencias en europa. Cortarlo podría significar una huida hacia adelante para europa. Yo si ensayaría cortarselo a los piratas, ya que hicieron el brexit y no son de la ue, sería dificil venderlo como un ataque a la ue.

No importan mucha cantidad, pero le dejas de vender sin que sea un bloqueo oficialmente y a ver cómo se adelantan a la ue en buscar alternativas y crear problemas, aunque por cantidades no lo sean, pero que la ue vea como los piratas le adelantan.


----------



## MiguelLacano (10 Abr 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Tú lo que eres es un tragasables de feria.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cada vez que veo su "careto" y leo sus sandeces me pregunto lo mismo: ¿Cómo es que un catalufo racista como este pollo no le está lamiendo el cipote con fruición y frenesí al farkopensky y los ucronazis...? Y aún más ¿cómo es que usa la lengua infrahumana de Cervantes? Debe ser porque en catalúrfico pompeufabriano no tiene parroquia suficiente, supongo. Anda, vaya a cerrar algún negocio que aún rotule en español y cierre alguna residencia donde los ancianos tengan la insana costumbre de hablar en español, y déjeme en paz, por favor.


----------



## Merrill (10 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Pero el zumbado y violento de Hollywood es Will Smith que ya ha sido oportunamente sancionado por la Academia



Penn no dice eso en el vídeo del tuit


----------



## Teuro (10 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> ainsss... el populacho animando a su ejército a invadir países vecinos. Qué enternecedor.



Todo muy parecido a 1939.


----------



## MiguelLacano (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (10 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Gloria a los héroes, serán vengados



Gloria a los heroes que dieron su vida por la PATRIA!!!


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (10 Abr 2022)

Rusia se retira de Kiev, y afirma que se retira al Donbas. Pero lo más importante en que en mitad de la invasión, Putin releva a toda la cúpula militar.

Para mi es más que obvio que la guerra no marcha nada bien para Rusia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Abr 2022)

Máxima tensión en el seno de la ortodoxia por la guerra en Ucrania


La guerra en Ucrania ha terminado de desatar el enfrentamiento en el seno de la ortodoxia. Así, estos días se han cruzado graves acusaciones entre el




www.vidanuevadigital.com





Grave cruce de declaraciones entre los patriarcas de Moscú, Kiev y Constantinopla
Bartolomé condena “la invasión no provocada” de Rusia contra “un estado independiente y soberano”
Kirill: “No debemos permitir que las fuerzas oscuras externas y hostiles se burlen de nosotros”
Epifanyi a Kirill: “Mantener la buena voluntad de Putin es mucho más importante para usted que preocuparse por la gente de Ucrania”


----------



## Paddy McAloon (10 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Cada vez que veo su "careto" y leo sus sandeces me pregunto lo mismo: ¿Cómo es que un catalufo racista como este pollo no le está lamiendo el cipote con fruición y frenesí al farkopensky y los ucronazis...? Y aún más ¿cómo es que usa la lengua infrahumana de Cervantes? Debe ser porque en catalúrfico pompeufabriano no tiene parroquia suficiente, supongo. Anda, vaya a cerrar algún negocio que aún rotule en español y cierre alguna residencia donde los ancianos tengan la insana costumbre de hablar en español, y déjeme en paz, por favor.



Llama a tu multi @eltonelero y os vais a la taberna a jartaros de chatos de vino.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Abr 2022)

El Ka-52 es el rey de los helicópteros…poco a poco y sin pausa…


----------



## Teuro (10 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Esto es normal y es lo lógico que debe de hacer la OTAN ante una guerra en sus fronteras, tampoco seamos gilipollas. Estan para esto, ha estallado una guerra en las fronteras de la OTAN y deben aumentar la seguridad, hasta aquí no hay nada que decir. Otro tema muy diferente es que metan leña en el fuego de esa guerra, pero aumentar los efectivos en los paises miembros fronterizos a esa guerra es algo lógico, no seamos ninis millenials que no vivieron la guerra fría.



El hecho es que Rusia ha invadido una nación soberana por que le ha salido de los cojones, por la zona hay un montón de países de la OTAN que bien podrían ser los próximos si lo de Ucrania les sale bien. Es absolutamente normal que la OTAN concentre tal cantidad de tropas que haga fracasar cualquier intento de invasión aunque sea a Letonia. El objetivo de la OTRAN frente a Rusia en la guerra de Ucrania es la vuelta al "status quo" de Enero, es decir, salida de las tropas rusas del este de Ucrania. Eñ problema radia en cómos e va a comer Putin ese sapo, bueno, comerselo se lo comería, sino cómo lo vendería a su clientela.


----------



## vettonio (10 Abr 2022)

Damir, comandante de una compañía de tanques, cuenta la historia de cómo su unidad capturó un tanque ukro.

Dos vídeos


----------



## Teuro (10 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> la Duma ha dsdo la orden a putin de suspender el gas a europa
> game over



El camello nunca suele cortar el suministro al yonqui, es economía básica. Si lo haces estás obligando a que el yonqui busque otras fuentes o pasar por el sacrificio del desengache.


----------



## Tierra Azul (10 Abr 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Rusia se retira de Kiev, y afirma que se retira al Donbas. Pero lo más importante en que en mitad de la invasión, Putin releva a toda la cúpula militar.
> 
> Para mi es más que obvio que la guerra no marcha nada bien para Rusia.



o estas tirando de propaganda o la fuente son tus cojones moreno no?


----------



## McNulty (10 Abr 2022)

A ver si los franchutes nos dan una alegría... Le Pen en el gobierno sería una troleada brvtal para la UE.


----------



## NS 4 (10 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Del Dnieper hacia el oeste no debe quedar uno vivo, comenzando por las gorroña gorroñas de Risto.



Todo llegara...respete los tiempos monasticos...


----------



## Impresionante (10 Abr 2022)

. Ministerio de Defensa ruso anuncia destrucción de una base del batallón nacionalista Dnepr, adonde recientemente llegaron mercenarios extranjeros


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (10 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> o estas tirando de propaganda o la fuente son tus cojones moreno no?



No tiro de propagando, de hecho la odio, y suelo leer medios de comunicación rusos.

que se han retirado de Kiev es tan obvio que hasta los primeros ministros de Reino Unido y Ucrania pasean por las calles. En cuanto al relevo de la cúpula militar rusa es una noticia que sale hasta en la prensa rusa.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (10 Abr 2022)

Su mejor tanque es el T-90 han perdido 17 de esos








Attack On Europe: Documenting Russian Equipment Losses During The 2022 Russian Invasion Of Ukraine







www.oryxspioenkop.com





En todos los modelos en tanques solamente han perdido 450

Lata de guerra los orcos en total han perdido como 1200+ latas entre APC IFV Tanques y 1200 mas camiones logísticos + blindados mas ligeros un ejercito blindado entero


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (10 Abr 2022)

Ha caido ya Kiyv, Odessa, Marioupol, Jarkov? Entiendo que a estas alturas el todopoderoso ejercito ruso estará de camino a Lisboa


----------



## vettonio (10 Abr 2022)

Plaza Sintagma, Atenas.

Concentración de ukros.

Pasa un coche con la bandera rusa, un skin envalentonado va a agredir al conductor y se lleva un par de hostias bien dadas.

El skin nazi ahueca inmediatamente.

Toneladas de verguenza delante de los suyos y si tenía alguna pendiente de él...fin de la historia.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (10 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> En general sí, además esta creando problemas y desavenencias en europa. Cortarlo podría significar una huida hacia adelante para europa. Yo si ensayaría cortarselo a los piratas, ya que hicieron el brexit y no son de la ue, sería dificil venderlo como un ataque a la ue.
> 
> No importan mucha cantidad, pero le dejas de vender sin que sea un bloqueo oficialmente y a ver cómo se adelantan a la ue en buscar alternativas y crear problemas, aunque por cantidades no lo sean, pero que la ue vea como los piratas le adelantan.



Reino Unido apenas depende del gas y petróleo rusos. Le afectará más la desaparición de los oligarcas rusos.


----------



## INE (10 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Sean Penn, trabaja para quien trabaja, con eficienCIA; desde hace unos cuantops añitos... en mejico se le vio el plumero en su dia



Menudo gilipollas, a este lo vi yo en Madrid cenando
en un restaurante junto con Bardem y Penélope Cruz, estando ella embarazada.


----------



## NS 4 (10 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La UE nazi está deteniendo comunistas por delitos de oido.



Yo no soy colectivista...pero coincido con Don Julio Anguita...que fue un señor hasta en esto: mataria porque Vds. los colectivistas, pudieran seguir expresandose con total libertad de expresion...valga la redundancia.


----------



## Yomateix (10 Abr 2022)

Lo curioso del video es ver como toda la policia va a por el hombre del coche (que al final todo lo que ha hecho ha sido defenderse) mientras dejan irse al skinhead para que pueda ir a seguir agrediendo a otros. Es peor llevar una bandera Rusa....que el ir agrediendo a la gente. Y a saber si no se va detenido, multa seguro que se lleva. Democracia, libertad.......Lo de poder agredir, despedir, detener, expulsar de un país, congelar tus activos, no darte un crédito, impedirte realizar transacciones....por ser de un determinado país (o atreverte a llevar algún símbolo de este)....lo que antes era un delito y que ahora se aplaude.


----------



## Impresionante (10 Abr 2022)

*Rusia frustra un intento de evacuación de los jefes nazis ucranianos por el mar*





Sputnik
Los militares rusos abrieron fuego contra un barco carguero a bordo del cual se encontraban los líderes ultranacionalistas ucranianos que intentaban abandonar Mariúpol, informó el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.

Según cuenta el portavoz del organismo, *Ígor Konashénkov*, "el régimen de Kiev sigue tratando de evacuar de Mariúpol a los líderes del regimiento ultranacionalista Azov y los mercenarios extranjeros". Recuerda que Rusia logró frustrar una operación para evacuar a los jefes de Azov con helicópteros.

El carguero ucraniano Apache que llevaba la bandera de Malta *se unió el 8 de abril a una caravana de naves* que se dirigía desde la bahía de Taganrog con rumbo al estrecho de Kerch. De repente, a unos 30 kilómetros al sureste de Mariúpol, la nave cambió de rumbo e intentó abrirse paso hacia el puerto bloqueado por la Flota del Mar Negro.

El buque no respondió a las peticiones de ponerse en contacto y tampoco redujo la velocidad después de que los militares rusos realizaron varios disparos de advertencia.


----------



## Abstenuto (10 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Su mejor tanque es el T-90 han perdido 17 de esos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Han perdido el mismo tanque 3 ó 4 veces

Tienen más de 1.000 T-90


----------



## magufone (10 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Plaza Sintagma, Atenas.
> 
> Concentración de ukros.
> 
> ...



Los pelaos pierden mucho cuando no van en grupos


----------



## NS 4 (10 Abr 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> No tiro de propagando, de hecho la odio, y suelo leer medios de comunicación rusos.
> 
> que se han retirado de Kiev es tan obvio que hasta los primeros ministros de Reino Unido y Ucrania pasean por las calles. En cuanto al relevo de la cúpula militar rusa es una noticia que sale hasta en la prensa rusa.



A ver...

No pueden dejar el caldero de Donbass fortificado y repletito...

Primero va eso...luego ya veremos...en el interim crisis economica en la UE acuciante...

Si tu enemigo insiste en el error...dejale que persevere...


----------



## magufone (10 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Han perdido el mismo tanque 3 ó 4 veces
> 
> Tienen más de 1.000 T-90



Es curiosisimo como aguantan estos T90... tienen que destruir al mismo tanque varias veces y seguro que vuelve a aparecer en otro video...


----------



## Botones Sacarino (10 Abr 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Eso se llama "spanglish", ¿lo sabías?




Por supuesto, pero algunos todavía no se han enterado y se empeñan en ver cosas raras donde no las hay.


----------



## Teuro (10 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> En general sí, además esta creando problemas y desavenencias en europa. Cortarlo podría significar una huida hacia adelante para europa. Yo si ensayaría cortarselo a los piratas, ya que hicieron el brexit y no son de la ue, sería dificil venderlo como un ataque a la ue.
> 
> No importan mucha cantidad, pero le dejas de vender sin que sea un bloqueo oficialmente y a ver cómo se adelantan a la ue en buscar alternativas y crear problemas, aunque por cantidades no lo sean, pero que la ue vea como los piratas le adelantan.



Cortarle el gas a la UE obligaría a esta a buscar alternativas al gas ya, para un país exportador de gas no es lo más recomendable, puesto que cuando quieras volver a ofrecérselo lo mismo ya no lo necesitan. Los clientes cuesta mucho ganarlos y es fácil perderlos, economía básica.


----------



## Covaleda (10 Abr 2022)

Tú esas cosas que escribes...¿te las crees de verdad?


----------



## Agente Coulson (10 Abr 2022)

El problema no es que halla un millonario tarado, diciendo estupideces. El problema es que esta gente suele nadar a favor de la corriente y, si se atreve a decir esto, será porque tiene mucha gente a su alrededor pensando lo mismo.

Además es gente con gran capacidad para influir.

Voy a tener que hacer una lista de la gente o empresas que tengo boicoteadas porque se me olvidan los nombres.


----------



## Teuro (10 Abr 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Rusia se retira de Kiev, y afirma que se retira al Donbas. Pero lo más importante en que en mitad de la invasión, Putin releva a toda la cúpula militar.
> 
> Para mi es más que obvio que la guerra no marcha nada bien para Rusia.



Que va, "todo es parte del plan". Ya lo dice el chino ese del arte de la guera: "Hazte el tonto", "si quieres A haz B". El objetivo de Rusia para alejar a la OTAN de sus fronteras era mentira, lo que quería era relevar a toda la cúpula incompentente del ejército ruso, eliminar a los soldados inútiles en el campo de batalla y "liberar" la economía rusa de su dependencia de occidente mediante el sometimiento de esta a China, aumentar exponencialmente el gasto militar de la OTAN y que Finlandia y Suecia ingresaran también en la OTAN. Es un plan maestro que los rusófilos del foro no van a discutir, los otánicos jamás lo entenderían.


----------



## NS 4 (10 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Por supuesto, pero algunos todavía no se han enterado y se empeñan en ver cosas raras donde no las hay.



Como tu, por ejemplo???
Las fuerzas ukropitecas avanzan ya sobre Vladivostok...


----------



## Botones Sacarino (10 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> De que fuente sacas esas cifras de bajas.
> 
> Saludos.




Hace ya eones se hablaba de 7000 soldados rusos muertos.

El que hayan muerto ya 6 o 7 generales, casi tantos como en 10 años de guerra en Afganistán es un claro indicativo del desastre.

¿Cuántos muertos hay hasta el momento en la guerra de Ucrania?


----------



## Teuro (10 Abr 2022)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> Reino Unido apenas depende del gas y petróleo rusos. Le afectará más la desaparición de los oligarcas rusos.



Y a España, además de algún oligarca, lo que más le afecta son los rusos que van a dejar de venir de turismo a Barcelona y el mediterráneo en general a gastarse morteradas de dinero en compras. El gaso medio de un ruso estaba a años luz del gasto de un inglés, y ya no hablemos de los alemanes que van al Lidl a comprar y subírselo a las habitaciones del hotel.


----------



## vettonio (10 Abr 2022)

Manual de estilo de los mass mierda occidentales.


----------



## El-Mano (10 Abr 2022)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> Reino Unido apenas depende del gas y petróleo rusos. Le afectará más la desaparición de los oligarcas rusos.



Ya he dicho que importan poco, de hecho anunciaron que a finales de año (teorícamente) dejaban de importar.


----------



## rejon (10 Abr 2022)

*Wali, el temido francotirador: "Estuve en Irpin y Bucha, ya lo puedo decir"*
*Wali *observa el proyectil que le pudo matar. Lo sujeta con dos dedos. Describe que atravesaba las paredes convencionales. Que se tuvo que proteger detrás de las vigas de los edificios donde se ocultaba.*«Pude morir, pero sigo aquí»,*suelta orgulloso.«Liberamos Kiev». Habla en plural cuando se refiere a los logros. «Somos un pelotón. Somos un equipo», dice en conversación con_Crónica_, la primera que sostiene con un medio en español desde que se inició la guerra. Está en un refugio y apenas hay parafernalia detrás. Nada que permita identificar su posición.









Wali, el temido francotirador: "Vamos a ganar la guerra"


Wali observa el proyectil que le pudo matar. Lo sujeta con dos dedos. Describe que atravesaba las paredes convencionales. Que se tuvo que proteger detrás de las vigas de los...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## bigmaller (10 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Hace ya eones se hablaba de 7000 soldados rusos muertos.
> 
> El que hayan muerto ya 6 o 7 generales, casi tantos como en 10 años de guerra en Afganistán es un claro indicativo del desastre.
> 
> ¿Cuántos muertos hay hasta el momento en la guerra de Ucrania?



Y si fuera verdad, ya seria el copón.

Añado este podcast que le da otro enfoque al conflicto. 









Is The Ukraine War Actually An Energy Heist? - The Wealthion Podcast - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de The Wealthion Podcast gratis. What if Putin didn't miscalculate? That's the question raised by a recent New York Times op-ed. What if his main objective was not regime change, but... Programa: The Wealthion Podcast. Canal: The Wealthion Podcast. Tiempo...




go.ivoox.com


----------



## rejon (10 Abr 2022)

*La Cruz Roja no ha podido entrar en Mariúpol durante la última semana.*
El jefe de la delegación de la *Cruz Roja* en *Ucrania*, *Pascal Hundt*, afirmó este domingo que su personal *no pudo entrar durante la última semana en la ciudad de Mariúpol*, objetivo de intensos bombardeos rusos.

"Nuestro equipo intentó durante cinco días entrar en Mariúpol", indicó Hundt a la cadena británica _Sky News_. *"Las garantías de seguridad que teníamos no eran buenas, así que a unos 20 kilómetros de distancia de Mariúpol tuvimos que dar la vuelta"*, relató sobre uno de esos intentos.

"Es un trayecto difícil, porque *tienes cruzar la primera línea del frente, tienes que atravesar muchos controles*. En ocasiones, las personas en esos controles, los soldados, no están informados de tu viaje", detalló.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (10 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> A ver...
> 
> No pueden dejar el caldero de Donbass fortificado y repletito...
> 
> ...



Lo primero para Rusia las consecuencias económicas en la UE se la suda, pues lo que debe importar es que su operación militar vaya bien, y no lo está haciendo. La finalidad de la operación militar no era que la UE sufra económicamente. Era Ucrania. Se han ido de Kiev y se han replegado al Donbas. ¿Entonces a que vino mandar paracaidistas al aeropuerto de cerca de Kiev? A que vinieron esos combates a la entrada de Kiev?

Putin se ha equivocado. La guerra no va bien para los intereses rusos y ahora estan improvisando.


----------



## magufone (10 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Wali, el temido francotirador: "Estuve en Irpin y Bucha, ya lo puedo decir"*
> *Wali *observa el proyectil que le pudo matar. Lo sujeta con dos dedos. Describe que atravesaba las paredes convencionales. Que se tuvo que proteger detrás de las vigas de los edificios donde se ocultaba.*«Pude morir, pero sigo aquí»,*suelta orgulloso.«Liberamos Kiev». Habla en plural cuando se refiere a los logros. «Somos un pelotón. Somos un equipo», dice en conversación con_Crónica_, la primera que sostiene con un medio en español desde que se inició la guerra. Está en un refugio y apenas hay parafernalia detrás. Nada que permita identificar su posición.
> 
> 
> ...



Pues a Wali se le contesta como en el foro: "pon fotos" 
Vaya vedette...


----------



## Agente Coulson (10 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El hecho es que Rusia ha invadido una nación soberana por que le ha salido de los cojones, por la zona hay un montón de países de la OTAN que bien podrían ser los próximos si lo de Ucrania les sale bien. Es absolutamente normal que la OTAN concentre tal cantidad de tropas que haga fracasar cualquier intento de invasión aunque sea a Letonia. El objetivo de la OTRAN frente a Rusia en la guerra de Ucrania es la vuelta al "status quo" de Enero, es decir, salida de las tropas rusas del este de Ucrania. Eñ problema radia en cómos e va a comer Putin ese sapo, bueno, comerselo se lo comería, sino cómo lo vendería a su clientela.



Rusia está defendiendo a los dos Estados que ha reconocido. Y eso supone combatir a Ucrania, que es quien los está atacando. Pero no veo cómo podría eso derivar en una invasión a otros países como Letonia.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (10 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Rusia cambia de estrategia, pero sigue con el mismo numero de tropas en Ucrania, no renuncia a nada, le tiene mas miedo a la opinion publica interna que a una guerra larga.
> 
> PD- Por el momento no obligara a los soldados de quintas a ir al frente ukro, solo utiliza voluntarios.



Todo va según el plan?

Sois ridículos hasta náusea.

Es delirante como los follaputina, cambian de discurso según cambia la realidad de los hechos. O bien conforme se desmontan sus asquerosas teorías intentando exculpar crímenes de guerra rusos.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (10 Abr 2022)

Los alemanes abuchearon a Scholz tras sus palabras sobre Putin.

El canciller alemán dijo durante un discurso en Lübeck que el presidente ruso estaba "destruyendo el futuro de su país". Y añadió que deberían suministrarse más armas a Ucrania.

Después, los alemanes empezaron a abuchear al político. En respuesta, Scholz dijo que los reunidos podían "seguir gritando en paz".

El canciller ya había sido abucheado en Essen por la imposición de sanciones antirrusas.


----------



## faraico (10 Abr 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Rusia está defendiendo a los dos Estados que ha reconocido. Y eso supone combatir a Ucrania, que es quien los está atacando. Pero no veo cómo podría eso derivar en una invasión a otros países como Letonia.



Lo de invadir Letonia, Polonia, llegar a Lisboa... y demás historias forma parte del argumentario otánico para posicionar a la borregada.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (10 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Rusia cambia de estrategia, pero sigue con el mismo numero de tropas en Ucrania, no renuncia a nada, le tiene mas miedo a la opinion publica interna que a una guerra larga.
> 
> PD- Por el momento no obligara a los soldados de quintas a ir al frente ukro, solo utiliza voluntarios.



Rusia cambia de estrategia porque la operación militar no marcha según lo previsto. De ahí que Putin haya relevado a la cúpula militar.


----------



## amcxxl (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (10 Abr 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Todo va según el plan?
> 
> Sois ridículos hasta náusea.
> 
> Es delirante como los follaputina, cambian de discurso según cambia la realidad de los hechos. O bien conforme se desmontan sus asquerosas teorías intentando exculpar crímenes de guerra rusos.



Intentar que la UE entre en una guerra con Rusia, no te parece delirante ???.  

PD- Los que creeis que la Nato os protege, seguid soñando, pero ataros fuerte las zapatillas, que tendreis que ir al frente o echar a correr...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Abr 2022)

En un mes de guerra, 28 comunidades ortodoxas ucranianas rechazan a Kirill y se unen a la Iglesia autocéfala de Epifaniy


El alineamiento entre el Patriarcado ortodoxo de Moscú, liderado por Kirill, y el Gobierno ruso de Vladímir Putin, que ha llevado al religioso a apoyar




www.vidanuevadigital.com


----------



## Trajanillo (10 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El hecho es que Rusia ha invadido una nación soberana por que le ha salido de los cojones, por la zona hay un montón de países de la OTAN que bien podrían ser los próximos si lo de Ucrania les sale bien. Es absolutamente normal que la OTAN concentre tal cantidad de tropas que haga fracasar cualquier intento de invasión aunque sea a Letonia. El objetivo de la OTRAN frente a Rusia en la guerra de Ucrania es la vuelta al "status quo" de Enero, es decir, salida de las tropas rusas del este de Ucrania. Eñ problema radia en cómos e va a comer Putin ese sapo, bueno, comerselo se lo comería, sino cómo lo vendería a su clientela.



Teneis un pensamiento tan simplista que alucina.

Rusia ha invadido Ucrania porque le ha salido de los cojones y ya está, las cosas pasan porque si Un día se levantó Putin y dijo voy a invadir Ucrania.

Igual que pensais que la primera guerra Mundial empezó por que mataron al Archiduque y la Segunda porque invadieron Polonia.

Pues todo, todo tiene una causa, el resultado final es la suma de muchas gotas hasta que al final una colma el vaso, pero nada vosotros seguid pensando que todo es espontáneo, como que las fuerzas armadas Ucranianas tengan entrenamiento OTAN, que haya instructores OTAN etc, es por la invasión, antes no estaban.


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (10 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Yo no soy comunista, de hecho, diría que soy radicalmente anticomunista. Pero que las circunstancias actuales, donde impera una única línea de pensamiento y que, como mees fuera del tiesto estas jodido, donde te cancelan (odio esa palabra) e incluso peligra tu integridad física solo por disentir de la línea “oficial”… no me gusta y me niego a tolerar esta dictadura en ciernes que se nos viene encima. Encima aderezado por una evidente destrucción de nuestra cultura y la invasión moronegra descarada y alentada por la mierda de sociedad en la que nos hemos convertido. Por tanto, METANSE EL NWO Y LA AGENDA 2030 Y SU PUTA MADRE DONDE LES QUEPA.



Aqui otro igual.
Y conozco en mi círculo pesonal otros tantos.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (10 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Intentar que la UE entre en una guerra con Rusia, no te parece delirante ???.
> 
> PD- Los que creeis que la Nato os protege, seguid soñando, pero ataros fuerte las zapatillas, que tendreis que ir al frente o echar a correr...



Ni OTAN ni Putin, sino la VERDAD.


----------



## El-Mano (10 Abr 2022)

Semi-offtopic sobre pakistan, creo que se va a liar...









Pakistán, entre el caos y una posible transición


El flamante primer ministro de Pakistán, Imran Khan, se juega su futuro este viernes en medio de una confusa moción de censura presentada por la oposición. Sus cuatro años de gobierno marcadamente …




www.descifrandolaguerra.es


----------



## rejon (10 Abr 2022)

Nunca se sabe el nivel de brutalidad extrema que se puede esperar de las tropas rusas, pero incluso así, cada vez estoy más convencido de que Ucrania puede expulsar al invasor de todo su territorio.


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Abr 2022)

Sistema de misiles antiaéreos ucraniano OSA destruido


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (10 Abr 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Lo primero para Rusia las consecuencias económicas en la UE se la suda, pues lo que debe importar es que su operación militar vaya bien, y no lo está haciendo. La finalidad de la operación militar no era que la UE sufra económicamente. Era Ucrania. Se han ido de Kiev y se han replegado al Donbas. ¿Entonces a que vino mandar paracaidistas al aeropuerto de cerca de Kiev? A que vinieron esos combates a la entrada de Kiev?
> 
> Putin se ha equivocado. La guerra no va bien para los intereses rusos y ahora estan improvisando.



No los veo improvisando, siempre se tienen que hacer cambios, pero todos dentro de una previsión. Es evidente que en la preparación se contemplan todos los escenarios, y que el asalto a kiev no saliese como estaba previsto no les deja de repente sin saber que hacer. Tienen que adaptarse y moverse a otro escenario. Desde fuera puede parecer improvisar, pero lógicamente es algo contemplado. Igual que tenían estudiados todos los escenarios de guerra económica con la UE, y han ido detrás de las sanciones ejecutando estas acciones. No es que sean genios, es que es algo que cualquier nación competente haría sistemáticamente, y en este conflicto no veo que haya sucedido nada tan excepcional que pueda haberles descolocado hasta el punto de romper cualquier prevision y verse forzados a improvisar.


----------



## vettonio (10 Abr 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Lo primero para Rusia las consecuencias económicas en la UE se la suda, pues lo que debe importar es que su operación militar vaya bien, y no lo está haciendo. La finalidad de la operación militar no era que la UE sufra económicamente. Era Ucrania. Se han ido de Kiev y se han replegado al Donbas. ¿Entonces a que vino mandar paracaidistas al aeropuerto de cerca de Kiev? A que vinieron esos combates a la entrada de Kiev?
> 
> Putin se ha equivocado. La guerra no va bien para los intereses rusos y ahora estan improvisando.



Fino analista desaprovechado en el cuartel general de la NATO en Bruselas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Abr 2022)

Bandera rusa en la administración de Mariupol.


----------



## .Kaikus (10 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Invasores eliminados en Kharkov 9 3 22 cuerpos de soldados rusos abandonados por sus compañeros



No ves el casco antiguo de acero ???, son milicianos de Novorrusia !!!.


----------



## Atalaya (10 Abr 2022)

Parte de guerra: Queda en evidencia la responsabilidad de Ucrania-OTAN en la matanza de Kramatorsk. Los rusos rompen el frente en la línea de Donbass


Portal elespiadigital.com




www.elespiadigital.com


----------



## Engendro Racional (10 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Rusia ha invadido Ucrania porque le ha salido de los cojones y ya está, las cosas pasan porque si Un día se levantó Putin y dijo voy a invadir Ucrania.



Ni ha habido 15000 muertos en el Donbass, ni cientos de miles de refugiados en Rusia, ni bio-laboratorios, ni amenazas de ingresar en la OTAN y armarse nuclearmente, ni leyes anti-eslavas, ni nada. Es que Putin es muy malo y quiere llegar a Lisboa, porque le sale de los cojones.


rejon dijo:


> cada vez estoy más convencido de que Ucrania puede expulsar al invasor de todo su territorio.



¿Eso incluye Crimea y el Donbass? Sí que tenéis imaginación...


----------



## amcxxl (10 Abr 2022)

Gonzalo Lira disecciona flagrantes operaciones psicológicas de "influencers" en las redes sociales occidentales. 
*Está claro que se trata de producciones profesionales. *
MSM está impulsando abiertamente la propaganda sin siquiera intentar un análisis crítico. 
Esto va a toda máquina hacia el autoritarismo total.



#Azov: Estuve en guerra contra la RPD en 2017. Soy un #nazi 
Reportero: ¿La gente en #Donetsk es ucraniana o rusa? 
Azov: No son ucranianos, cuando los tanques ucranianos entren en Donetsk, todos serán destruidos 
Reportero: Pero podemos parar la guerra. 
azov: no tienen que ser masacrados


----------



## alfonbass (10 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Yo no, desde luego. de eso se encarga, con notable éxito, los que dirigen el cotarro… mira si es sencillo controlar al ganado lanar.



Pues nada, les deseo suerte, conmigo, desde luego, no han podido....otra cosa es que a ti te guste ser esclavito, yo ahí ya no me meto....


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Abr 2022)

El diputado de la Duma estatal de la región de Crimea, Sheremet, propuso restaurar la provincia de Taurida dentro de sus límites históricos.


----------



## workforfood (10 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1020217
> 
> 
> Bandera rusa en la administración de Mariupol.




Pues ya está tomada la ciudad si se toma el centro de poder, se da por tomada. Que queden restos escondidos de Ukras ya no determina nada.


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (10 Abr 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> La finalidad de la operación militar no era que la UE sufra económicamente. Era Ucrania. Se han ido de Kiev y se han replegado al Donbas. ¿Entonces a que vino mandar paracaidistas al aeropuerto de cerca de Kiev? A que vinieron esos combates a la entrada de Kiev?



Se fijaron las tropas ucranianas en el norte con la amenza de que si salían en apoyo de la zona sur, se tomaría la capital.
Con medio ejército ucraniano encerrado en el norte bajo la amenaza de toma de Kiev (falsa, no hay tropas rusas suficientes) Rusia tuvo vía libre para conquistar el sur en la OPERACIÓN CALDERO.
Llevamos mas de un mes de operación y desconoces los movimientos más básicos de la batalla.
No tienes ni puta idea.
No solo eso, sino que además hablas como si supieras de lo que hablas.


----------



## NS 4 (10 Abr 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Rusia cambia de estrategia porque la operación militar no marcha según lo previsto. De ahí que Putin haya relevado a la cúpula militar.



Ninguna operacion militar de esa envergadura marcha segun lo deseado...

Un buen estado mayor, informa oportunamente, hace assements ajustados a la realidad del terreno ( no wishful thinking) y mantiene flexibilidad del despliegue, reservas y capacidades.

Hay relevo de Jefe de ops...indica que entramos en otra fase diferente...eso es todo.

Lo de que la hormiga se la meta al elefante y tal...esta muy bien como refran.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Abr 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> *Ni* OTAN* ni* Putin, sino la VERDAD.



Me lo has puesto a huevo, demócrata de mierda.


----------



## NS 4 (10 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Fino analista desaprovechado en el cuartel general de la NATO en Bruselas.



Ya ves...el maestro ciruela...y puso escuela.


----------



## alfonbass (10 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> o estas tirando de propaganda o la fuente son tus cojones moreno no?



Se llama pensar


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Abr 2022)

BRIDGE COMO DOS POSIBLES REFERENCIAS

BRIDGE COMO PARTE SISTEMA DE ESPIONAJE EN REDES SOCIALES

BRIDGE COMO PARTE DEL SISTEMA PARA DEJAR ATRAS EL SWIFT



Archillect  @archillect
*LAMPE N*​

qanon​201​366​61​


10:24 p. m. · 9 abr. 2022·Archillect


ELON_*‍*_

*Delete the w in TWITTER?*
*




*

4 YEAR DELTA










*Think ' Bridge '.*
GOOG.
FB.
TWITTER.
IG.
'Central' algorithm.
The stage had to be set.
Q

Drop Search Results: [w] [w]
NCSWIC/40,000FT VIEW(drop 144)

@QSRDECODES
@QWO17

t.me/QSRdecodes/12762

2.5K viewsedited Apr 10 at 11:00


​


----------



## .Kaikus (10 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Entre los militantes que se establecieron en la planta de Azovstal (fundición), brillaron "voluntarios" de piel oscura y en ocasiones los soldados de DLR escuchan negociaciones en idiomas extranjeros.



En el ejercito britanico y frances, hay muchos pescuezos oscuros (pakis, hindues, magrebies).


----------



## rejon (10 Abr 2022)

Ojo que Ucrania puede recuperar Crimea. La verdad, la manera en que este pueblo se está defendiendo es admirable.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ojo que Ucrania puede recuperar Crimea. La verdad, la manera en que este pueblo se está defendiendo es admirable.



Torturadores, castradores y asesinos...admirables...por psicópatas como tu.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## SanRu (10 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Han perdido el mismo tanque 3 ó 4 veces
> 
> Tienen más de 1.000 T-90



En 2017 eran 3200.....quizás el número no haya variado en estos 5 años ya que se están dedicando a fabricar los nuevos y superiores T-14, de los cuales ya hay más de 100 operativos.


----------



## rejon (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (10 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Ninguna operacion militar de esa envergadura marcha segun lo deseado...
> 
> Un buen estado mayor, informa oportunamente, hace assements ajustados a la realidad del terreno ( no wishful thinking) y mantiene flexibilidad del despliegue, reservas y capacidades.
> 
> ...



_Denn kein Plan übersteht den ersten Feindkontakt.
Carl Philipp Gottfried von Clausewitz

The plan is nothing, planning is everything.
Dwigth Eisenhower_


----------



## Gotthard (10 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Aqui los unicos que se inspiran en politicas del III Reich son los que tu defiendes. De hecho tienen una clavada a la de pureza racial de 1935. Ellos si han dicho claramente que quieren exterminar a los rusos del este de ucrania, y no los soldados, sino los civiles que viven alli. Y es para creerles, tras las masacres que protagonizaron en su propio pais incluso dejando de segundo plano a los SS alemanes.


----------



## Guaguei (10 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El autista histrionico de pelo de estropajo, pasea con los puños cerrados, no debe de estar muy tranquilo, *esta cagado de miedo !!!. *



tipica foto que luego tiene consecuencias, tienen de tontos y malos lo mismo que de listos


----------



## rejon (10 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Torturadores, castradores y asesinos...admirables...por psicópatas como tu.



*A tomar POLCULO chinito de MIELDA,,,,*tu ya es que no seas psicopata que lo eres....es que eres una puta mierda con lavado de cerebro incluido.....


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (10 Abr 2022)

Pintadas con la Z en Dnepropetrovsk...


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Abr 2022)

‼El ejército ruso está destruyendo las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con drones kamikaze Kub-BLA

Estos drones de combate están diseñados para rastrear y destruir vehículos blindados atacando la zona superior menos protegida. Anteriormente, estos drones fueron vistos en Kiev.


----------



## NS 4 (10 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



La verdad es la verdad..digala Agamenon...o su porquero...


----------



## amcxxl (10 Abr 2022)

Esta claro que hay periodistas que no tragan con la censuta militar y la manipulacion y se les ha colado "por error" el numero de serie del misil de Kramatorsk


¿Qué sucedió EXACTAMENTE en Bucha? | por Scott Ritter , inspector de armas de la ONU, ex-marine de USA en la guerra de Irak


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (10 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> No los veo improvisando, siempre se tienen que hacer cambios, pero todos dentro de una previsión. Es evidente que en la preparación se contemplan todos los escenarios, y que el asalto a kiev no saliese como estaba previsto no les deja de repente sin saber que hacer. Tienen que adaptarse y moverse a otro escenario. Desde fuera puede parecer improvisar, pero lógicamente es algo contemplado. Igual que tenían estudiados todos los escenarios de guerra económica con la UE, y han ido detrás de las sanciones ejecutando estas acciones. No es que sean genios, es que es algo que cualquier nación competente haría sistemáticamente, y en este conflicto no veo que haya sucedido nada tan excepcional que pueda haberles descolocado hasta el punto de romper cualquier prevision y verse forzados a improvisar.



Los cambios se hacen adaptandose a las circunstancias, pero siempre dentro del objetivo general que se fijo. Que en el caso de Rusia era "limpiar" y anexionarse el Donbas y entrar en Kiev para derrocar al actual gobierno ucraniano y colocar uno pro-ruso.

No creo que en sus previsiones de hace dos meses entrara el no conseguir ninguno de los dos objetivos y empantanarse en una guerra larga.

Llamalo reordenacion, ajuste o repliegue estrategico, que en el lenguaje de la guerra y la politica existen terminos para todos los gustos.


----------



## rejon (10 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Aqui los unicos que se inspiran en politicas del III Reich son los que tu defiendes. De hecho tienen una clavada a la de pureza racial de 1935. Ellos si han dicho claramente que quieren exterminar a los rusos del este de ucrania, y no los soldados, sino los civiles que viven alli. Y es para creerles, tras las masacres que protagonizaron en su propio pais incluso dejando de segundo plano a los SS alemanes.



Por cierto tu nick....huele mucho a NAZI......con que no presumas joio....


----------



## EUROPIA (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Kartoffeln (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (10 Abr 2022)

Este es el campeón en la categoría suelo


----------



## Alvin Red (10 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Cortarle el gas a la UE obligaría a esta a buscar alternativas al gas ya, para un país exportador de gas no es lo más recomendable, puesto que cuando quieras volver a ofrecérselo lo mismo ya no lo necesitan. Los clientes cuesta mucho ganarlos y es fácil perderlos, economía básica.



Te equivocas, es lo más parecido a lo se llama en microeconomía "competencia perfecta monopolística", como es el caso de las farmacias o estancos, no pueden estar uno al lado del otro, esa diferencia en la distancia pasa a ser un monopolio en la zona, y eso se traslada en el caso del gas a la capacidad máxima de producción de las fuentes originales añadiendo la distancia ya que las fuentes de recursos están diseminadas.

Como se traduce eso, que mucha capacidad por no decir toda esta ya comprometida y que las distancias juegan un papel clave en la poca oferta disponible.

Actualmente es un bien con una elasticidad bastante rígida y buscar bienes sustitutivos es cosa de años.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (10 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ojo que Ucrania puede recuperar Crimea. La verdad, la manera en que este pueblo se está defendiendo es admirable.



Y despues harán una conversión de 90º hacia el este y un ataque en pinza sobre Novosibirsk, están perdidos....a Putin se le va quedar pequeña Siberia de tanto correr..


----------



## vettonio (10 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Pintadas con la Z en Dnepropetrovsk...



Jojojo

Los ukros ya estan en modo lluvia dorada.


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El hecho es que Rusia ha invadido una nación soberana por que le ha salido de los cojones, por la zona hay un montón de países de la OTAN que bien podrían ser los próximos si lo de Ucrania les sale bien. Es absolutamente normal que la OTAN concentre tal cantidad de tropas que haga fracasar cualquier intento de invasión aunque sea a Letonia. El objetivo de la OTRAN frente a Rusia en la guerra de Ucrania es la vuelta al "status quo" de Enero, es decir, salida de las tropas rusas del este de Ucrania. Eñ problema radia en cómos e va a comer Putin ese sapo, bueno, comerselo se lo comería, sino cómo lo vendería a su clientela.



Rusia ha invadido un experimento de los banqueros de NY, una MIERDA inventada por los cerdos de la deuda para ver si destruyen una de las pocas naciones que aún se les oponen a sus planes eugenésicos y asesinos. Aceptar este sapo es aceptar todo lo demás del NWO nefasto que nos tiene bajo su bota, esta no es una guerra imperialista de Rusia, es una guerra de SUPERVIVENCIA.


----------



## rejon (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## crocodile (10 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Gloria a los héroes, serán vengados



Son bestias los ukros, a ver si los exterminan joder.


----------



## Impresionante (10 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



Y el alien estaba cojo?

No sé qué habrá de cierto, pero que haya barcos y tripulaciones allí me parece inconcebible


----------



## Gotthard (10 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Por cierto tu nick....huele mucho a NAZI......con que no presumas joio....



Tu conocimiento de historia militar es inversamente proporcional a tu sectarismo.

Es Gotthard Heinrici, último defensor de Berlin y un general ejemplar en la proteccion de las vidas de sus soldados.

Salio limpio de cualquier crimen de guerra y es famoso por haberle echado cojones en todo momento al mando si las ordenes no eran militares (fue destituido por negarse a incendiar la ciudad de Smolensk) o implicaban sacrificios inutiles de la tropa que tenia al mando, Hitler tenia un cabreo permanente con el porque hacia lo que le mandaba su conciencia y sapiencia, pero era el mejor especialista tactico en defensa que tenia el ejercito aleman y no podia fundirselo viniendo los rusos en masa hacia el Oder. Nunca tuvo carnet del partido nazi.

Que digas que "Gotthard" huele mucho a nazi es como si digo que llamarse Gonzalo o Antonio huele mucho a Franquista.


----------



## Tierra Azul (10 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *A tomar POLCULO chinito de MIELDA,,,,*tu ya es que no seas psicopata que lo eres....es que eres una puta mierda con lavado de cerebro incluido.....



Cada vez se va pareciendo mas y mas a los putos nazis de la II guerra, ya han llegado las SS estos son los psicopatas que tanto adoras cabronazo


----------



## SanRu (10 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Este es el campeón en la categoría suelo



Supongo que ya todos sabréis que esos videos se hacen con blindados capturados, que los revientan para luego venderte la filmación.

El proceso es el siguiente:
1) Graban el blindado abandonado.
2) los trasladan con tractores a otro sitio y lo graban diciendo que son agricultores.
3) Les disparan en otro lugar y lo graban.
4) los vuelven a trasladar, ero esta vez sin grabar.
5) lo acaban reventando y lo graban.

Por cada blindado abandonado obtienen como mínimo 4 videos diferentes que representan 4 blindados destruidos, cuando en realiad son únicamente uno.


----------



## rejon (10 Abr 2022)

Leed esta entrevista con Karaganov (barómetro confiable del consenso mayoritario ruso de la élite gobernante).

Si después siguen albergando alguna ilusión sobre un acuerdo negociado sostenible con el Kremlin de Putin sobre el orden de seguridad europeo, léalo de nuevo. Y otra vez.


----------



## Jotagb (10 Abr 2022)

Aparecieron grafitis en Ekaterimburgo, que casi se convirtieron en un símbolo tácito de la resiliencia de los habitantes de la LDNR, oponiéndose a los nazis ucranianos.

El graffiti representa a una anciana sosteniendo la bandera soviética. Su sombra repite los contornos del monumento "Llamadas de la Patria".

Los autores dedicaron el dibujo a una abuela de Donbass, que salió al encuentro de los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con una bandera roja, confundiéndolos con soldados rusos. Los nazis le quitaron la bandera y la pisotearon. Y en respuesta, la abuela rechazó los productos que le ofrecieron. Dijo que no renunciaría a la Bandera de la Victoria, bajo la cual sus padres lucharon contra los nazis.


----------



## amcxxl (10 Abr 2022)

VIDEO EN INGLES Telegram: Contact @donbassr


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Abr 2022)

Se supo cómo murió en Mariupol el nazi lituano Mantas Kvedaravichyus. Las fuerzas rusas lo capturaron y luego lo eliminaron.


----------



## rejon (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (10 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Son bestias los ukros, a ver si los exterminan joder.



Están cayendo como moscas en Mariupol. El Karma esta haciendo su trabajo.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## alnitak (10 Abr 2022)

Italia, *que obtiene alrededor del 40% de sus importaciones de gas de Rus*ia, se ha esforzado por diversificar su combinación de suministro de energía a medida que se intensifica el conflicto en Ucrania.

A principios de esta semana, Cingolani dijo que Italia estaba hablando con siete países para asegurar más gas con algunas conversaciones "en una etapa muy avanzada".

Di Maio y el presidente ejecutivo de Eni, Claudio Descalzi, visitaron Argelia en las últimas semanas para discutir el fortalecimiento de los lazos energéticos. *Argelia es el segundo mayor proveedor de gas de Italia y el gasoducto *Transmed ha estado bombeando gas argelino a las costas italianas desde 1983. *Tiene una capacidad diaria de más de 110 millones de metros cúbicos, pero actualmente transporta menos de 60 mm3.

ES DECIR SU GASODUCTO VA A LA MITAD PORQUE ARGELIA NO TIENE MAS GAS , NO TIENE MAS GAS.. CADA METRO CUBICO QUE COJA ITALIA ES GAS QUE PIERDE ESPAÑA..

POR FAVIR DONDE ESTA EL GOBIERNO ESPAÑOL ????

NO HAY ENERGIA, LA.UE YA NO TIENE SENTIDO , SIN ENERGIA ALEMANIA SE HUNDE Y TODO SE DESMORONA ...

AHORA CADA PAIS DEBE MIRAR LO SUYO, HACEMOS DEFAULT DE LA.DEUDA Y NOS VAMOS !!!

voy a fundar un partido ... esto ya se pasa..*

El aumento del consumo interno, la inversión insuficiente y la inestabilidad política, incluido el cierre de un oleoducto a España por una disputa con Marruecos, han limitado las exportaciones argelinas.


MENTIRA , ARGELIA NO TIENE MAS GAS.. 

Pero el año pasado, las importaciones italianas aumentaron un 76 % a 21 200 millones de metros cúbicos (bcm), el 29 % de los flujos totales. Roma ha dicho que busca obtener 9 bcm más del país del norte de África.

9 QUE NOS QUITARA A ESPAÑA

“Draghi firmará el acuerdo institucional entre los países y luego Eni y Sonatrach completarán los aspectos técnicos”, dijo la fuente.

La fuente dijo que el acuerdo también incluiría inversiones conjuntas en proyectos de energía renovable. La compañía estatal argelina de petróleo y gas Sonatrach ha estado en conversaciones con la estatal Eni sobre cómo aumentar el suministro de gas a Italia a corto y mediano plazo.

Eni, que tiene contratos de gas a largo plazo con Sonatrach, anunció un importante descubrimiento en el desierto de Argelia en marzo con alrededor de 140 millones de barriles de petróleo.

Pero se ha puesto en duda hasta qué punto se puede aumentar la capacidad a corto plazo. “La producción se puede aumentar rápidamente utilizando técnicas de relleno para mejorar la producción en los pozos que ya están produciendo y los campos que aún no están produciendo pueden acelerarse”, dijo una segunda fuente.

COMPARTE ESTE ARTÍCULO


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## El_Suave (10 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Cortarle el gas a la UE obligaría a esta a buscar alternativas al gas ya, para un país exportador de gas no es lo más recomendable, puesto que cuando quieras volver a ofrecérselo lo mismo ya no lo necesitan. Los clientes cuesta mucho ganarlos y es fácil perderlos, economía básica.



Cuantas bobadas soltáis los neoliberales pre-científicos.

Mode ironic on:

Claro como cualquiera puede convertirse en proveedor de gas, pues hay gas en todas partes que no se saca porque faltan buenos emprendedores neoliberales dispuestos a asumir los riesgos. La culpa la tienen las "paguitas" que desincentivan las ganas de producir, si no todo el mundo sacaría gas, petróleo, y todo tipo de minerales de su huertito. Y si no tienen huertito lo cultivarían en macetas.

Mode ironic off

Primero desconocéis que los recursos son limitados, y luego venís con economía básica, es decir pre-científica, por no decir pre-marxista.


----------



## Tierra Azul (10 Abr 2022)

hoygan que son 4 gatos, son lindos y son seres de l...


----------



## alnitak (10 Abr 2022)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> Reino Unido apenas depende del gas y petróleo rusos. Le afectará más la desaparición de los oligarcas rusos.




*uk depende NORUEGA, POR ESO ANIMA EL.COTARRO.. PARA PILLAR VENTAJA*
*
Y OJO A TODOS CON AZERBAYAN
*
*AZERBAYAN ES CLAVE *


----------



## amcxxl (10 Abr 2022)

bueno en realidad es al reves, nazi=aleman

Hitler fue puesto ahi por la elite alemana para contimuar con los planes de Bismark de poner su bota en el cuello del resto de Eiropa , en particular de Rusia.
La propia idea de Ucrania como estado es una invencion alemana y el nazismo ucraniano fue insertado por los propios alemanes a traves del Imperio Austrohungaro, años antes de que Hitler hiciera su aparicion politica

Hitler no es el ideologo del nazismo, el solo uso ideas de otros "intelectuales" alemanes


----------



## Triyuga (10 Abr 2022)

*The end is near

Brutal golpe al petrodolar: China compra petróleo y carbón de Rusia pagando en yuanes*





Las sanciones económicas de Occidente dejaron a Rusia casi totalmente aislada del comercio internacional convencional, que se efectúa en dólares. Sin embargo, China no se sumó a la oleada de sanciones y sus empresas comenzaron a comprar petróleo y carbón rusos utilizando yuanes como medio de pago.
A lo largo del 2021, Rusia se convirtió en el segundo mayor proveedor mundial de carbón para la economía china, en su gran mayoría carbón para la industria metalúrgica.
Las primeras compras de petróleo y carbón llegarán a finales de este mes, y serán las primeras transacciones comerciales en yuanes desde el comienzo de la guerra en Ucrania. Este tipo de transacciones fueron típicamente realizadas en dólares en los últimos años.
Para Rusia, el hecho de aceptar yuanes como medio de pago funciona como una vía de escape para aliviar las presiones de Occidente y buscar nuevos mercados donde poder colocar sus exportaciones. Las empresas rusas debieron aceptar esta “flexibilidad” para poder seguir exportando.
“Creo que nuestra asociación con China aún nos permitirá mantener la cooperación que hemos logrado, y no solo mantenerla, sino también aumentarla en un entorno en el que los mercados occidentales se están cerrando”, afirmó el ministro de Finanzas ruso, Anton Siluanov.
Una estrategia similar se instrumentó en relación al comercio energético con la India, siendo que las empresas rusas aceptaron el pago de rupias por parte de las refinerías indias. Pese a esto, Rusia no es un mayor socio comercial de este país, y en 2021 solamente el 2% de las importaciones petroleras de India fueron de origen ruso. El resto de estas importaciones provinieron de Irak, Emiratos Árabes Unidos y Arabia Saudita.
Sin embargo, y pese a los intentos del Gobierno de Putin, se espera que el PBI ruso se derrumbe violentamente un 30% para 2022. Esta recesión podría ser la más extrema desde el colapso de la Unión Soviética. Las sanciones demostraron ser increíblemente asimétricas en cuanto a su impacto sobre los propios países occidentales y el efecto sobre Rusia.
Desde el punto de vista de China, el régimen comunista busca intenta alterar la posición dominante del dólar, al menos para las transacciones que no puedan llevarse a cabo por las sanciones.
Pero la apuesta fuerte de China consiste en lograr, en conjunto al comercio con Rusia, un acuerdo con Arabia Saudita para comercializar parte de sus importaciones anuales de petróleo en yuanes.
Los últimos datos disponibles sobre el uso del dólar a nivel internacional revelan que los intentos de China han sido, hasta el momento, muy poco satisfactorios. El dólar sigue manteniendo su hegemonía a nivel mundial y no hay signos de escasez.









Brutal golpe al petrodolar: China compra petróleo y carbón de Rusia pagando en yuanes







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## Jotagb (10 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Estaría bien que fuera el también a luchar para dar ejemplo en vez de dar dinerito.


----------



## hartman (10 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



un campo que no pisara y que mandara a los hijos de los remeros a regar con sus sangre la tierra ucraniana.
hijo de puta es poc.
a ver queridos otaneros USA perdio su oportunidad de dominar para siempre el mundo tuvo su oportunidad de 1945 a 1949.


----------



## rejon (10 Abr 2022)

*Ucrania dice que los soldados rusos robaron sustancias radioactivas de Chernóbil.*
Las fuerzas rusas que ocuparon *Chernóbil robaron sustancias radioactivas* de los laboratorios que podrían ser mortales, ha dicho este domingo la agencia estatal de gestión de la zona de exclusión que rodea la antigua central nuclear.

Las fuerzas rusas ocuparon la central nuclear de Chernóbil el primer día de su invasión de Ucrania, el 24 de febrero y *estuvieron en esta zona altamente radiactiva durante más de un mes*, antes de retirarse el 31 de marzo.

La agencia ha señalado en Facebook que *los soldados rusos saquearon dos laboratorios en la zona*. Según las autoridades, entraron en una zona de almacenamiento y *robaron 133 sustancias altamente radiactivas*.

*"Incluso una pequeña parte de esta actividad es mortal si se maneja de forma poco profesional"*, apunta la agencia.


----------



## Filecho (10 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Tú esas cosas que escribes...¿te las crees de verdad?



no, yo solo me creo que Ucrania es un bellisimos pais democratico.....comieron perdices y fueron felices......venga circule


----------



## Covaleda (10 Abr 2022)

Filecho dijo:


> no, yo solo me creo que Ucrania es un bellisimos pais democratico.....comieron perdices y fueron felices......venga circule



Circula tú casi mejor, cuasipompero.
Hala, hasta más ver.


----------



## Gotthard (10 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Biden, Borrell, Von der Leyen, Sanchez, Scholz, Macron.... no podemos estar en peores manos en el peor momento.


----------



## ourensanoparavercing (10 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Estaría bien que fuera el también a luchar para dar ejemplo en vez de dar dinerito.



Este es al que timaron contratando un bróker ficticio en Internet, perdiendo mas de 100.000E. 
En manos de quien estamos, Dios mio, se nota que no son más que marionetas al servicio de los que manejan los hilos, es evidente.

Soros se entrevista en secreto con Pedro Sánchez y Josep Borrell en Madrid (vozpopuli.com)


----------



## rejon (10 Abr 2022)

*Los detalles de la masacre en Makariv: "Lanzaban granadas a sótanos llenos de gente"*
*Represión*,*torturas*,*violencia sexual*y*asesinatos en serie*de civiles ucranianos se fueron generalizando y agravando a medida que crecía el miedo y la incapacidad de reacción de las tropas rusas. Hay quienes hablan de*"ataques con granadas de mano lanzadas directamente a sótanos y refugios llenos de gente*, así como*ametrallamientos a quemarropa sin motivo alguno*".

Ésta es la imagen de*Makariv*, en la región de Kiev. Otro de los núcleos urbanos ocupados en el inicio de la invasión rusa y abandonados a principios de este mes de abril.









Los detalles de la masacre en Makariv: "Lanzaban granadas a sótanos llenos de gente"


Represión, torturas, violencia sexual y asesinatos en serie de civiles ucranianos se fueron generalizando y agravando a medida que crecía el miedo y la incapacidad de reacción...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## amcxxl (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## cobasy (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (10 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> bueno en realidad es al reves, nazi=aleman
> 
> Hitler fue puesto ahi por la elite alemana para contimuar con los planes de Bismark de poner su bota en el cuello del resto de Eiropa , en particular de Rusia.
> La propia idea de Ucrania como estado es una invencion alemana y el nazismo ucraniano fue insertado por los propios alemanes a traves del Imperio Austrohungaro, años antes de que Hitler hiciera su aparicion politica
> ...



Es cierto, de hecho la genesis del nazismo ucraniano coincidio con una campaña general europea promovida desde Berlín de donde se financiaron tambien los nacionalismos vasco y catalan. Basicamente la politica era emponzoñar la politica de todos los paises no germanos. Esto culmino con la creación del marxismo y el envio de Lenin a San Petersburgo. Es algo poco estudiado, aunque clave para definir el Siglo XX.

Hitler por contra, era un producto nacionalista alemán financiado desde la anglosfera. Se la jugaron con su misma moneda.


----------



## rejon (10 Abr 2022)

*Finlandia se prepara para una histórica decisión sobre su entrada en la OTAN.*
*Finlandia *entra esta semana en la fase decisiva sobre su *posible ingreso en la OTAN*, algo impensable hace apenas dos meses, antes de la invasión de *Ucrania*, y tomará una decisión definitiva probablemente en junio.

El gobierno del país nórdico tiene previsto publicar, en principio el jueves, un* "libro blanco" sobre la seguridad del país y las consecuencias de las acciones recientes de su vecino ruso*.

Este estudio estratégico, encargado a principios de marzo, será el punto de partida de un debate en el Parlamento de varias semanas. Igual que Finlandia, *Suecia *también está estudiando la cuestión de su entrada en la OTAN.

*"Mantendremos conversaciones muy prudentes, pero no nos tomaremos más tiempo del necesario"*, dijo el viernes la Primera Ministra finlandesa *Sanna Marin*.


----------



## hartman (10 Abr 2022)

si cae odesa rusia estrangulara a lo que quede de ucrania por el sur sin salida al mar y su economia se resentira por no poder comerciar por mar.
el futuro de ucrania es muy negro.


----------



## alnitak (10 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Los alemanes abuchearon a Scholz tras sus palabras sobre Putin.
> 
> El canciller alemán dijo durante un discurso en Lübeck que el presidente ruso estaba "destruyendo el futuro de su país". Y añadió que deberían suministrarse más armas a Ucrania.
> 
> ...



la gente esta viendo la manipulacion proUSA ... el tema enrre ucrania y rusia es interno, europa deberia callarse xomo se callo en tantas guerritas ...


a ver que sale esta noche en francia .... ojala zemmour gane muchos votos


----------



## rejon (10 Abr 2022)

Los "buenos", ¡a veces son los peores!: El Patriarca de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa (IOR) Cirilo I ha bendecido la invasión rusa de Ucrania y la ha justificado en términos teológicos, una posición que está debilitando a su Iglesia tanto entre los millones de ucranianos que seguían vinculados a ella como en el resto del mundo ortodoxo.


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Abr 2022)

BOCS más anti-turcochino que nadie. Habla de la PUTA HORDA y sugiere que a Kaczynski lo mataron los agente turcochinos…



@eljusticiero 
@Burbujo II 
@El Promotor


----------



## CEMENTITOS (10 Abr 2022)

A ver hombre, por ultima vez:
Rusia cerró su frontera en forma de ")" haciendo un sello en el este para evitar que Ucrania deslizase tropas hacia la derecha y pudiese atacar en suelo Ruso.
El arco superior representaba la amenaza de atacar Kiev, lo que obligaba a Ucrania a mantener un amplio destacamento parado y ocioso en el norte, mientras el sur era intervenido.
Divide et Impera, de manual.
Los dirigentes ukranianos tenian que haber intentado abrir una brecha en el cerco a Kiev, por donde enviar apoyos al sur.
Ahora ya es tarde.
En esta guerra entre dos países limítrofes, todas las batallas se estan dando en uno de ellos, eso lo dice todo del curso de los acontecimientos.


----------



## JoséBatallas (10 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1020250
> 
> Aparecieron grafitis en Ekaterimburgo, que casi se convirtieron en un símbolo tácito de la resiliencia de los habitantes de la LDNR, oponiéndose a los nazis ucranianos.
> 
> ...



Esa abuela es la ABUELA DE TODOS


----------



## ccartech (10 Abr 2022)

En Tesalónica, funcionarios portuarios griegos y civiles chocan con la policía en un intento por evitar que la OTAN envíe armas a Ucrania. Incapaz de contener la ira de los manifestantes, la policía usó gases lacrimógenos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Abr 2022)

El resultado de la batalla de tanques cerca de Kamenka. Destruido un T-64BV de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y dañado otro T-72B de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa.


----------



## amcxxl (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Abr 2022)

El dominio del espacio aéreo permite cosas como estas, movimientos de tropas a la luz del día…


----------



## alnitak (10 Abr 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



los ukros no nazis recibe con euforia la liberacion rusa


----------



## delhierro (10 Abr 2022)

[


alnitak dijo:


> los ukros no nazis recibe con euforia la liberacion rusa



Estan en rusia. Son rusos que apoyan a sus militares en la "operación especial". Creo que los rusos estan entrando ahora en modo guerra, al final Putin va a parecerle a occidente un peluche.


----------



## rejon (10 Abr 2022)

Repetir lo que dice Russia Today no les va a servir de nada, es un argumento muy manido que no se creen ni los mismos que lo difunden. 

Game over, no tienen ninguna credibilidad.


----------



## SanRu (10 Abr 2022)

Porque solo usan para ese cometido los averiado ¿hay que explicarlo todo o qué?

por eso yo solo cuento los que se destruyen estando en movimiento


----------



## Bishop (10 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>





No puede ser. ¿Hay confirmación seria de la veracidad de eso?

Lo que se ha anticipado hasta la saciedad se está haciendo realidad.



Edito: es fake, sale en una especie de Mundo Today


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Como es lógico. Te lo explica Woody Allen…


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Abr 2022)

Cada vez menos espacio para los nazis en Mariupol…poco a poco y sin pausa…


----------



## amcxxl (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## SanRu (10 Abr 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Cuantas bobadas soltáis los neoliberales pre-científicos.
> 
> Mode ironic on:
> 
> ...




Bueno, en realidad hay gas pero debe usarse el fracking. Quizás sea ese el objetivo: Doctrina del shock para que la población acepte usar el fracking y luego la energía nuchear de FISION.


----------



## Remequilox (10 Abr 2022)

El Banco Central de Ucrania impone un corralito y congelará el tipo de cambio


El organismo mantendrá fijado el cambio en 29,25 grivnas por dólar (0,94 euros) y aprobará un límite de retirada de efectivo de 100.000 grivnas por día (poco más de 3.000 euros).




www.lainformacion.com





Si Rusia sigue la estrategia de la desdolarización, Ucrania ha optado por convertirse en una moneda proxi fraccionaria del dólar.
Además, comienza con un corralito, de momento, inocuo para el ucraniano de a pie (3.000 €, 100.000 grivnas son MUCHO dinero para la inmensa mayoría de ucranianos).
Sería interesante saber a cuanto está el cambio grivna-dolar real (mercado negro).

Nota:
Los tipos de cambio fijos solo son aguantables en dos situaciones:
.- Cuando tu banco central tiene MUCHAS reservas de divisa. El BCU tenía en enero unos 30.000 M US$
.- Cuando el emisor de a moneda referencia (USA-FED en este caso), quieren que eso sea así, y están dispuestos a regalarte todas las divisas que necesites.


----------



## ccartech (10 Abr 2022)

Video: El ejército ucraniano coloca minas terrestres cerca de las casas de las personas, las mujeres les dicen que se detengan, no escuchan. fuente:


----------



## rejon (10 Abr 2022)

Situación en Ucrania, según la inteligencia británica.


----------



## Arraki (10 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> tipica foto que luego tiene consecuencias, tienen de tontos y malos lo mismo que de listos



Menudo ambientazo se respira en la capital eh.

Vamos, que una escenificación más que nos deja está guerra. 4 fulanos mal contados en la avenida principal de la ciudad.

Y el saludado, pues vaya. Me hubiera hecho más ilusión alguien con traje típico de polainas y pololos. 
Putos chapuceros aficionados.


----------



## Impresionante (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Se supo cómo murió en Mariupol el nazi lituano Mantas Kvedaravichyus. Las fuerzas rusas lo capturaron y luego lo eliminaron.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1020252




PERO QUE ANUCIABA CHOCOLATINAS ?
QUE WTF ES ESTE ?


----------



## amcxxl (10 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> [
> 
> 
> Estan en rusia. Son rusos que apoyan a sus militares en la "operación especial". Creo que los rusos estan entrando ahora en modo guerra, al final Putin va a parecerle a occidente un peluche.



el Kremlin va demasiado despacio, parece como si aun esperase llegar a algun acuerdo con los oligarcas sionistas ucranianos

la gente en Rusia pide usar toda la potencia del arsenal ruso y dejarse de historias

en muchos lugares hay tal lista de voluntarios que ya no admiten mas solicitudes


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Abr 2022)

El fondo de reserva del gobierno de la federación rusa se incrementará en 273,4 mil millones de rublos: la orden sobre esto fue firmada en el Gabinete. La principal fuente del aumento en el fondo de reserva son los ingresos adicionales por petróleo y gas recibidos en el primer trimestre de 2022.

Según informó, "los fondos se utilizarán, incluso para la implementación de medidas destinadas a garantizar la estabilidad de la economía frente a las sanciones externas".

El fondo de reserva fue creado por el gobierno de la Federación Rusa para financiar gastos imprevistos y eventos de importancia federal. Además, los fondos de la misma se destinan a fines socialmente significativos. En 2021, se destinaron, en particular, a financiar pagos presidenciales a tanto alzado a pensionados y familias con hijos de 6 a 18 años, así como actividades relacionadas con la lucha contra el coronavirus, incluida la compra de medicamentos gratuitos.


----------



## El_Suave (10 Abr 2022)

Realmente tipejos como este lo que dicen es muy grave, y de llevarse a cabo nos abocaría al apocalipsis, pero lo que hacen no tanto. Lo cual me lleva a pensar que hay mucha comedia detrás, que están actuando como el actor Zelenski, pero no se creen lo que dicen.

¿500 millones para ir a la guerra contra Rusia?, eso en el mundo capitalista lo costaría el informe previo encargado a una consultora especializada.

No sé si recuerdan que Hitler lanzó la operación "Barbarroja" con una concentración de fuerzas de aproximadamente 4 millones de hombres, y aún así ya vimos el resultado.

De otra parte sorprende también que digan que Rusia quería tomar toda Ucrania en poco tiempo con 100.000 soldados, teniendo Ucrania por sí sola un ejército casi 3 veces mayor a esa cifra. Las fuerzas rusas necesarias para ese objetivo se acercarían al millón de soldados, precisamente el millón de soldados que Bush padre reunió en 1991 para enfrentar a Saddam Husein, con el objetivo limitado de liberar Kuwait.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Abr 2022)

*BRICS trabaja para establecer un sistema especial de mensajería financiera*








09/04/2022 


DING DING DING​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Abr 2022)

BRIDGE COMO DOS POSIBLES REFERENCIAS

BRIDGE COMO PARTE SISTEMA DE ESPIONAJE EN REDES SOCIALES

BRIDGE COMO PARTE DEL SISTEMA PARA DEJAR ATRAS EL SWIFT



10:24 p. m. · 9 abr. 2022·Archillect

ELON_*‍*_

*Delete the w in TWITTER?*

4 YEAR DELTA










*Think ' Bridge '.*
GOOG.
FB.
TWITTER.
IG.
'Central' algorithm.
The stage had to be set.
Q

Drop Search Results: [w] [w]
NCSWIC/40,000FT VIEW(drop 144)

@QSRDECODES
@QWO17

t.me/QSRdecodes/12762

2.5K viewsedited Apr 10 at 11:00


​


----------



## amcxxl (10 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Es cierto, de hecho la genesis del nazismo ucraniano coincidio con una campaña general europea promovida desde Berlín de donde se financiaron tambien los nacionalismos vasco y catalan. Basicamente la politica era emponzoñar la politica de todos los paises no germanos. Esto culmino con la creación del marxismo y el envio de Lenin a San Petersburgo. Es algo poco estudiado, aunque clave para definir el Siglo XX.
> 
> Hitler por contra, era un producto nacionalista alemán financiado desde la anglosfera. Se la jugaron con su misma moneda.



Marx (nacido en 1818) , el Manifiesto Comunista de 1847 y la revolucion alemana de 1848-1849 son previos a el advenimiento de los nacionalismos en Europa

de hecho el nacionalismo es la reaccion de la oligarquia a los movimientos obreros, preponderantes en Europa a finales del siglo XIX y principios del XX


----------



## Bocanegra (10 Abr 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Lo curioso del video es ver como toda la policia va a por el hombre del coche (que al final todo lo que ha hecho ha sido defenderse) mientras dejan irse al skinhead para que pueda ir a seguir agrediendo a otros. Es peor llevar una bandera Rusa....que el ir agrediendo a la gente. Y a saber si no se va detenido, multa seguro que se lleva. Democracia, libertad.......Lo de poder agredir, despedir, detener, expulsar de un país, congelar tus activos, no darte un crédito, impedirte realizar transacciones....por ser de un determinado país (o atreverte a llevar algún símbolo de este)....lo que antes era un delito y que ahora se aplaude.



de qué video hablas?


----------



## zapatitos (10 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Cierto! Sin globalismos ni NWO de mierda




Hombre, es que con la URSS agazapada ahí detrás del Telón de Acero jamás se les habría ocurrido traer a millones de personas del llamado Tercer Mundo para unos hacer dumping laboral a la clase trabajadora autóctona y otros cobrar paguitas para deambular por las calles sin oficio ni beneficio (en el mejor de los casos) y en el peor pues para hacer fechorías a los autóctonos.

Las revueltas en esos años habrían sido inmensas en ese escenario, ahora no hay ningún peligro porque la misma izquierda progre está fomentando ese escenario, así que barra libre.

Saludos.


----------



## quinciri (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## zapatitos (10 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Hace ya eones se hablaba de 7000 soldados rusos muertos.
> 
> El que hayan muerto ya 6 o 7 generales, casi tantos como en 10 años de guerra en Afganistán es un claro indicativo del desastre.
> 
> ¿Cuántos muertos hay hasta el momento en la guerra de Ucrania?




Te pregunto sobre fuentes más o menos fidedignas y no sobre propaganda, la propaganda ya la puedo buscar por mi mismo sin tu ayuda, pero gracias de todos modos por el interés que te has tomado.

Saludos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Abr 2022)

Más tropas rusas hacia el frente,,poco a poco y sin pausa…


----------



## Plutarko (10 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> si cae odesa rusia estrangulara a lo que quede de ucrania por el sur sin salida al mar y su economia se resentira por no poder comerciar por mar.
> el futuro de ucrania es muy negro.



Queda mucha tela que cortar para eso. Ya vimos que no funcionó una toma "estilo crimea" y ahora estamos en fase "hell de cojones" 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Tierra Azul (10 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Video: El ejército ucraniano coloca minas terrestres cerca de las casas de las personas, las mujeres les dicen que se detengan, no escuchan. fuente:



de esto los cabronazos que pulúlan por el puto foro nanzi como @rejon, @El Promotor y demas ralea de subnormales callan, eso no es ná


----------



## Republicano (10 Abr 2022)

Buen análisis sobre las autosanciones europeas.


----------



## felino66 (10 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> PERO QUE ANUCIABA CHOCOLATINAS ?
> QUE WTF ES ESTE ?



Algunos ukros envenenaron a soldados rusos con caramelos, imagino que de ahí sale la imagen de los bombones.


----------



## Kartoffeln (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (10 Abr 2022)

Le Pen se mea en los globalistas


----------



## amcxxl (10 Abr 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Los cambios se hacen adaptandose a las circunstancias, pero siempre dentro del objetivo general que se fijo. Que en el caso de Rusia era "limpiar" y anexionarse el Donbas y entrar en Kiev para derrocar al actual gobierno ucraniano y colocar uno pro-ruso.
> 
> No creo que en sus previsiones de hace dos meses entrara el no conseguir ninguno de los dos objetivos y empantanarse en una guerra larga.
> 
> Llamalo reordenacion, ajuste o repliegue estrategico, que en el lenguaje de la guerra y la politica existen terminos para todos los gustos.



no has entendido nada, no se trata de cambiar de gobierno sino de regimen y para eso hay que acabar con el poder de los oligarcas ucranianos
Zelenski solo es un titere puesto por Igor Kolomoisky, el oligarca conocido como el Sheriff de Dnipropetrovsk

ya habia un gobierno proruso antes de 2014 y no hizo nada, de hecho los nazis proliferaron y fueron entrenados como cuerpo de choque para el golpe del Maidan, por instructores de la NATO en campos de entrenamiento en Crimea y Lvov bajo Yanukovich sin que hiciera nada por impedirlo

los planes de Rusia no los sabes, no puedes especular y pensar que no tienen varios planes para segun como se desarrollen los acontecimientos es pensar que Putin es como Sanchez Casado o cualquier otro mindundi que tenemos por aqui

lo que esta claro que Rusia ira aumentando la intensidad progresivamente a ver si a los oligarcas les da por entrar en razon o hay que demoler Ucrania hasta los cimientos, con lo cual los oligarcasse quedaran sin su patrimonio, dinero y poder


----------



## hartman (10 Abr 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



dentro de nada saldran los mass mierda diciendo que no aparecen cuerpos de ucranianos porque se los comen.
una semana le doy.


----------



## Tierra Azul (10 Abr 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



hola imbecil, a mi me molan mas este tipo de testimonios, junto a los muchos videos de este tipo que rula por este hilillo de Kalopez


----------



## magufone (10 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Le Pen se mea en los globalistas



Girauta... Sin comentarios...


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Abr 2022)

❗ Pérdidas de la parte ucraniana como resultado de una operación militar especial de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF el 10 de abril de 2022

Retomamos la publicación de las pérdidas del lado ucraniano. Antes, intentamos llevar todo esto a un denominador común con los datos del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa.

Pero como hay una diferencia en los datos (esto es normal), decidimos dar datos de los informes internos de la parte ucraniana por separado: que haya estadísticas paralelas.

Aclaración importante: todos estos datos son predecibles. Es decir, la parte ucraniana en sus propios informes internos y resumen no tiene el número exacto de pérdidas para cada categoría.

No hay comunicación con algunas unidades, y están catalogadas como desaparecidas, algunos equipos pueden restaurarse después del ataque. Por lo tanto, en los informes internos, la tendencia es siempre a subestimar el número real de pérdidas.

Versión rusa

#Rusia Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Tierra Azul (10 Abr 2022)

esto pasaba en el 2014 que a los putos nazis callan hasta hoy y siguen


----------



## amcxxl (10 Abr 2022)

quinciri dijo:


>



repugnante Monedero

comparar lo de Ucrania de ese modo, no tiene vergüenza


es Ucrania la que ha estado abusando del Donbass durante 8 años, un intento de limpieza etnica en toda regla

Donbass es el Gernika de Ucrania,


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (10 Abr 2022)

*Turquía no permitirá que los buques de guerra de la OTAN entren en el Mar Negro, dice el ministro de Defensa
*
Hulusi Akar se refirió a la Convención de Montreux y dijo que el paso estará cerrado a los buques de guerra de países que no tienen acceso al Mar Negro.

El ministro de Defensa de Turquía también dijo que la aparición de minas en el mar podría ser deliberada: las minas podrían haber sido disparadas como parte de un plan para presionar a Ankara para que permita que los dragaminas de la OTAN entren en el Mar Negro, lo que es contrario a la Convención de Montreux.

t.me/RVvoenkor/7456


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (10 Abr 2022)

*ADMINISTRADORES DE BURBUJA.INFO PLANTEAN IMPLEMENTAR ALGÚN SISTEMA DE PAGO*


----------



## lasoziedad (10 Abr 2022)

*Mario Draghi vuela a Argelia para acordar más gas contra la dependencia rusa*

El primer ministro italiano, Mario Draghi, viajará mañana lunes a Argelia con la *intención de cerrar nuevos acuerdos de compra de gas que le permitan acelerar el fin de la dependencia del suministro ruso*, a raíz de la invasión de Ucrania.

Draghi llegará a las 13:30 horas locales (11:30 GMT) al aeropuerto internacional de Argel y, *tras una visita protocolaria al Monumento de los Mártires, se reunirá con el presidente Abdelmadjid Tebboune*, en dos ocasiones durante este viaje de un día.

En primer lugar se verán en el *palacio presidencial "El Mouradia"* y, más tarde, en una *cena en la residencia oficial de Tebboune*.

Se trata de una visita importante para un país, Italia, que es estos momentos busca por todos los medios *atajar la dependencia energética que padece* (importa el 90% del gas que consume y *en torno al 40% procede de la Rusia de Vladímir Putin*).

Por esa razón, la diplomacia italiana se ha centrado en *agasajar al país vecino africano, su segundo vendedor de gas después de Rusia y de donde llega un 30% del consumo nacional*.


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Abr 2022)

De ayer


----------



## lasoziedad (10 Abr 2022)

*Convoy militar ruso de más de 10 kilómetros se dirige al Donbás*

Imágenes satelitales analizadas por _Maxar Technologies_ muestran un *convoy militar* de ocho millas –lo que correspondería a *casi 13 kilómetros*–. Este convoy estaría ubicado en el este de Ucrania, en* Jarkov*, según recoge el canal de televisión CNN. El jefe de la inteligencia de defensa de Ucrania declaró a la CNN el viernes que las tropas rusas se estaban *reagrupando* al otro lado de la frontera, en lo que podría ser un gran asalto.


----------



## Harman (10 Abr 2022)

Interrogatorio en vídeo de Eduard Shevchenko, el provocador que pintó un monumento a Pushkin en Dnipropetrovsk con las letras Z.

El nazi lo explica por su deseo de mostrar a sus compatriotas que cualquier escritor ruso es una guía para el mundo ruso.

El mediocre está convencido de que la cultura rusa en Ucrania debe ser completamente destruida.

Lo absurdo de su afirmación se añade por el hecho de que todo esto está teniendo lugar en la ciudad, que en la fundación de la emperatriz rusa fue nombrado en su honor - Ekaterinoslav

t.me/boris_rozhin/41290


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (10 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> QUE NEGOCIAR .. AQUI NADIE NEGOCIA.. AQUI LOS UKROS QUEMAN VIVOS...



Habría que llevarlos encadenados a Desfilar por Moscú, como los antiguos romanos


----------



## Tierra Azul (10 Abr 2022)

cuando a EEUU no le gusta que se rebelen contra sus intereses ocurre esto y es un pais con misiles nucleares... verguenza! talante democratico lo llaman


mas info:


----------



## lasoziedad (10 Abr 2022)

*Yemen, amenazado por la hambruna, teme el impacto de la guerra en Ucrania*

En el noroeste de Yemen, los campos de trigo se extienden hasta donde alcanza la vista pero son insuficientes para alimentar a una población al borde de la hambruna. El país, devastado por la guerra, *teme carecer de trigo* debido a otro conflicto, el de Ucrania. Con 30 millones de habitantes, Yemen, el país más pobre de la península arábiga, depende pese a todo en gran medida de las *importaciones de trigo*.* Un tercio *de estas importaciones procede de *Rusia y Ucrania*. Y los *precios de las materias primas se están disparando* desde el inicio del conflicto entre los dos países, a fines de febrero, lo que hace temer una escasez.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (10 Abr 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Habría que llevarlos encadenados a Desfilar por Moscú, como los antiguos romanos



prefiero que los maten a tiros, no quiero piedad para esta gentuza, mataron a dos antepasados mios en la II, y encima vuelven de la mano de la puta Union Europeda que los alimentan y apoyan con armas y financiacion



alnitak dijo:


> В Госдуме предложили приостановить поставку газа в ЕС из-за "унизительной политики в отношении России"
> 
> La Duma del Estado propuso suspender el suministro de gas a la UE por "política humillante hacia Rusia"
> 
> ES DE RIA NOVOSTI... ESTA BLOQUEADA LA WEB DE RIA PARA EUROPA ...USAD VPN



cual vpn aconsejas ?


----------



## Harman (10 Abr 2022)

Esta grabación muestra a la escoria de Bandera destruyendo un camión civil con una carpa blanca y una cruz pintada. Probablemente un vehículo de la organización internacional Cruz Roja.

Nada es sagrado con los fascistas.

t.me/surf_noise1/10727

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Abr 2022)

ISIS puro:


----------



## Harman (10 Abr 2022)

Transmitiendo una carta de un compatriota:

UN GRITO DE ESPÍRITU. "Orkos rusos, queridos, buenos - ¡no se detengan!

"Esto me lo envió mi amigo de Kiev, el padre Roman. Un compañero de casa escribe, y el propio sacerdote tuvo que huir con su familia".

"Buenas tardes. Soy un ciudadano de Ucrania, situado en Kiev. Evacuamos de Bucha el 12 de marzo.

Nuestra casa (250 pisos) ha sido completamente saqueada. La prensa ucraniana culpó a los "orcos rusos" del saqueo de Bucha, y la gente lo creyó.... Pero, ha pasado una semana, y esos singulares vecinos que aún viven en la casa, susurrando después de jurar por la Madre, la salud de sus hijos y todos los santos, horrorizados por el caos que han visto, están diciendo la Verdad...

Los rusos salieron de Bucha el 30 de marzo. Y el 31, por la noche, comenzaron los saqueos. Trabajaba una brigada de más de 10 personas vestidas de civil, pero estaban vigiladas y comandadas por militares de las AFU las 24 horas del día. Por la noche, a la luz de las antorchas.

Robaron en nuestra casa durante tres días (31, 1 y 2 de abril). Todos los pisos, excepto cuatro, fueron asaltados y saqueados. Todo el mundo lo sabe, pero guardan silencio. Incluso aquellos cuyos familiares sirven en las Fuerzas Armadas y en la policía guardan silencio. ¡Todo el mundo está sumido en el miedo animal! Las mujeres, al acercarse, se inclinan y lloran con terror en los ojos y dicen "Gracias" con voz temblorosa. Esta reacción se debe a que saben que los que creemos que son nuestros son asesinados inmediatamente sin previo aviso.

Ayer en Bucha identificaron cuatro de los seis cadáveres encontrados en el sótano de una casa vecina. Dos de ellos resultaron ser instaladores de puertas y dos eran cerrajeros. Se trata de la eliminación de testigos, saqueadores que llevaban tres días trabajando para los "comandantes de la VSU". (rompiendo en puertas planas)

Ahora también, nuestra familia tiene (o más bien tenía) una dacha en un gran pueblo cerca de Kiev. Llamó a un vecino. El pueblo está destruido, una de cada tres casas. Mucha gente ha evacuado. Sólo quedaban los que tenían una vaca.

¡¡¡Nuestro pueblo fue saqueado por unidades de las AFU, que entraron en cuanto se retiraron las tropas rusas!!! Diez días. ¡¡Todas las casas han sido asaltadas y robadas!! La gente está en silencio. Un vecino con sus nietos pequeños fue a Malin a ver a su hija, y dejó la vaca y las gallinas al cuidado de un vecino... El vecino vio que "los nuestros" estaban sacando los muebles de su casa y corrió hacia ellos: "Oigan, compañeros, ¿qué están haciendo, somos nuestra propia gente? Le dispararon por debajo de la valla de inmediato... ¡Y su marido también!

¿Por qué mataron a la abuela Masha? Sus vacas ordeñadas estuvieron mugiendo durante tres días, porque los vecinos tenían miedo de salir de la cabaña incluso para ir al baño, y fueron a la olla... Al tercer día, los guerreros de la luz se apiadaron y degollaron a las pobres vacas... Había entre 70 y 80 personas en la unidad militar que entró en nuestro pueblo. ¡Y todos ellos estaban saqueando y matando!

¿Cree que hay fascismo en Ucrania? No, no es fascismo... ¡Los fascistas no robaban ni mataban a su propia gente! ¡Es un satanismo feroz, sin sentido y sin piedad! No son "nuestros", no son humanos. No pueden haber dejado de entender que queda gente en el pueblo... ¡¡¡a pesar de que se sientan en sus chozas y ven lo que has estado haciendo a nuestro pueblo durante diez días!!! Los vecinos ven sus crímenes... Bastardos.

En Bucha quedan unas 3000 personas, unas 40 en nuestro pueblo. ¡¡¡La gente lo ha visto todo, y lo sabe todo y lo contará todo!!! No matarás a todos los testigos de tu feroz satanismo, ¿verdad? ¡Y aunque vuelvas, no matarás a todos! No puedes matar a la gente... Menos mal que a alguien se le ocurrió retirar las tropas rusas de Kiev... Esta decisión es la inspiración de Dios... Puso todo en su lugar...

Y lo más importante. En las últimas tres semanas nuestra familia lo ha perdido todo: el piso que pagamos durante 17 años, la dacha que construimos durante 20 años, poniendo todo en ella, el coche... todo. Pero, gracias a Dios, los niños sobrevivieron.

Me quedé con los pantalones, los zapatos, una camisa y sólo los pantalones... Lo superaré... Porque tuve un sueño... Que los "Orks rusos", si Dios quiere, volverán a mi amada Kyiv, a mi Bucha, a mi pueblo, y podré alistarme con ellos, para liberar a mi Patria, a mi Madre Patria, del satanismo salvaje, que atormentó nuestro hogar en Bucha durante tres días, y torturó a mi amado pueblo durante diez días...
Por favor, "Orcos Rusos", queridos, buenos, no se detengan... ¡Por el amor de Dios, queridos!
Por favor, publique mi carta. Ahora estoy en Kiev y no puedo leerlo.

t.me/surf_noise1/10724


----------



## Harman (10 Abr 2022)

Algunos morirán en el frente, otros huirán. No habrá nadie que alimente lo que queda de Ucrania

El Servicio Estatal de Fronteras ha declarado que 2.200 hombres reclutados intentaron salir de Ucrania. Se dice que muchos de ellos han muerto.

Según el Servicio Estatal de Fronteras de Ucrania, aunque algunas de estas personas intentan sobornar a los guardias fronterizos y otras utilizan documentos falsos, la mayoría intenta cruzar la frontera fuera de los puestos de control con la ayuda de "guías". A quienes, por cierto, se les pagó generosamente por sus servicios: miles de dólares por persona.

Los guardias fronterizos señalan que los guías no se preocupan mucho por la seguridad de los "clientes". Por ejemplo, hace unos días detuvieron a un transportista de Moldavia, que cruzó el río Nistru en una pequeña embarcación de dos plazas para recoger a cuatro personas, que también fueron detenidas.

A veces, los agentes de la ley encuentran los cadáveres de los hombres en las orillas de las masas de agua fronterizas. También hubo víctimas del mal tiempo en los Cárpatos.

t.me/Soldierline/2954


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Abr 2022)

"¿Cree que hay fascismo en Ucrania? No, no es fascismo... ¡Los fascistas no robaban ni mataban a su propia gente! ¡Es un satanismo feroz, sin sentido y sin piedad!"
¿lo dije o no lo dije? Ucrania es una boca del Infierno.


----------



## El_Suave (10 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Convoy militar ruso de más de 10 kilómetros se dirige al Donbás*
> 
> Imágenes satelitales analizadas por _Maxar Technologies_ muestran un *convoy militar* de ocho millas –lo que correspondería a *casi 13 kilómetros*–. Este convoy estaría ubicado en el este de Ucrania, en* Jarkov*, según recoge el canal de televisión CNN. El jefe de la inteligencia de defensa de Ucrania declaró a la CNN el viernes que las tropas rusas se estaban *reagrupando* al otro lado de la frontera, en lo que podría ser un gran asalto.



Otra, la longitud de los convoyes. ¿10 km?, yo creo que eso no llega ni a una división.


----------



## clapham5 (10 Abr 2022)

Ayer 8 de Nissan de 5782 el clapham vio la luz ...
Una pausa para recitar una tefilah . En fin . El clapham no es Moises que ve zarzas , ni Jacob que ve escaleras . Y que ves , clapham ? 
El Apocalipsis . Bueno , el Armagedon , que Apocalipsis es griego . 
El clapham es optimista . Cuando era pesimista ( y no recibia ni un misero ZANK porque aqui la gente es mala malisima ) y criticaba al Zar por su desastroza campana , sorry ...aparentemente desastroza campana en Ucrania lo era porque no entendia el " conceto " .
Rusia ha inventado la " JUDO WAR " . (c) copyright
Con 100 mil soldados y chatarra de 1945 Rusia ha paralizado ( literalmente ) a la UE . Rusia se ha enrocado 
Esta como el perro del Hortelano , no toma Ucrania , pero tampoco deja que la UE la tome . Ha convertido a toda Ucrania en el Donbass 
territorio asediado , pero no tomado . De ahi las prisas y el encabronamiento de la UE . 
Es como trabajar de camarografo en el set de rodaje de una pelicula porno , ay que sudores . todo el dia mirando sin tocar 
El tiempo pasa tic tac . El zar como buen jodoca esta " inmovilizando " y " estrangulando " al enemigo . 
Usando una variedad de tecnicas de SHIME WASA y OSAEKOMI WASA esta paralizando al enemigo que no puede moverse . 
Y dejara a Europa K.O. por que dices eso , clapham ?  Muy simple de entender
El 65 % del cuerpo humano es agua . Un individuo de 70 kilos " pesa " 45.5 kilos de agua = 45.5 litros de agua 
Una deshidratacion del 10 % o mas seria mortal . O sea si el individuo pierde 5 litros de agua de peso corporal tic tac ...muere . Exp;licate mejor clapham que no acabo de entenderte  Rusia esta matando a la UE de " deshidratacion "
5 litros de agua . Parece poco , verdad ? Bueno , esos " 5 litros de agua " son el equivalente al diesel , fertilizantes , gas natural , paladio , plutonio enriquecido , niquel , trigo y demas recursos " estrategicos " que sin ellos , la UE colapsa .
La UE importa el 50 % del diesel que consume . Sin ese diesel adios a la agricultura , a la contruccion , al transporte ferroviario y de mercancias 
a la flota pesquera y de carga . JAQUE MATE . Para colmo , la UE esta obligada a mantener al zangano 
Ucrania le esta costando a la UE un pastizal . Desde el 24 de Febrero Ucrania no produce nada . Ni tampoco exporta nada 
En 2020 Ucrania exporto por valor de 40 mil millones de euros ( 44 mil millones de $ ) Eso son 120 millones de $ de exportacion diarios 
Desde el 24 de Febrero ( 56 dias ) Ucrania ha dejado de ganar ( 56 x 120 ) 6 720 millones . 
Y quien paga por eso ? La UE . A Rusia le salen las cuentas . Mientras el estatus quo se mantenga ( HON KESA WATAME ) y tanto la UE como Ucrania esten inmovilizadas Rusia gana . por puntos , es verdad , pero gana 
Rusia no tiene prisa . Puede ganar por knockout pero a un coste que no seria rentable . El Zar prefiere el judo al boxeo 
En resumen : Esta partida se termina cuando el arbitro pita el final . Sera en Viena ? Veremos 
Ni un misero ZANK


----------



## Tierra Azul (10 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ISIS puro:



Esto a los tontiprogres no entienden el peligro que supone dejar sueltos esta gentuza nazi, hace falta mas que fuego purificador para que no vuelvan nunca mas, me cago en sus muertos


----------



## Arraki (10 Abr 2022)

Por cierto alguien sabe algo de spliter?

Desde que le cerraron la cuenta no he visto movimiento de reencarnación


----------



## Harman (10 Abr 2022)

Cada vez están más locos, pronto circuncidarán también su alfabeto

El condado alemán de Herford deja de emitir placas de matrícula con la letra Z.

t.me/Soldierline/2951


----------



## Zappa (10 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ISIS puro:


----------



## Tierra Azul (10 Abr 2022)

Zappa dijo:


>



que estas queriendo decir con ese estupido meme?


----------



## Harman (10 Abr 2022)

Malthus y la política estadounidense en Europa

Eugene Miliutin:

Malthus fue el gurú económico de la Compañía Británica de las Indias Orientales. Durante varias décadas los alumnos de Malthus se convirtieron en administradores de la empresa y aplicaron sistemáticamente la política de genocidio desarrollada por Malthus. La idea de Malthus era obligar a los enemigos a hacer no lo que era bueno, sino lo que era malo. Los enemigos de Gran Bretaña eran su propia población pobre y todos los europeos.

Tom Malthus recomendaba aumentar la mortalidad de los pobres como método de lucha contra la pobreza: "En nuestras ciudades debemos hacer las calles más estrechas, meter más gente en las casas y trabajar para que vuelva la peste".

Pero, ¿cómo aumentar la tasa de mortalidad de los europeos? Muy sencillo.
Según George Friedman, director del think tank estadounidense Stratfor: "Estados Unidos no está en condiciones de ocupar toda Eurasia. Pero somos capaces de hacer que los europeos se peleen entre ellos". Hablando en Chicago en 2015, Friedman nombró explícitamente a Ucrania como, un país que debería comportarse mal y llevar a la guerra con Rusia.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41292


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (10 Abr 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Rusia cambia de estrategia porque la operación militar no marcha según lo previsto. De ahí que Putin haya relevado a la cúpula militar.



Pero pon la noticia que dices haber leído hombre no nos dejes con las ganas


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (10 Abr 2022)

*Putin está reclutando soldados que llevan 10 años retirados para su ofensiva en el Donbás*

Rusia se prepara para una nueva ofensiva total en la región del Donbás, en el sur de Ucrania, y para ello, el régimen de Putin está reclutando veteranos de guerra, que* llevan hasta 10 años retirados*, para reforzar sus tropas. 









Putin está reclutando soldados que llevan 10 años retirados para su ofensiva en el Donbás


Rusia se prepara para una nueva ofensiva total en la región del Donbás, en el sur de Ucrania, y para ello, el régimen de Putin está reclutando veteranos de guerra, que llevan hasta 10 años retirados, para reforzar sus tropas.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Zappa (10 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> que estas queriendo decir con ese estupido meme?



Que nos estamos metiendo donde no nos llama nadie, separando entre buenos y malos, sin distinciones.

Estamos apoyando una guerra que ni nos va ni nos viene, y la gente está de los putos nervios tras dos años de pandemia.

Y no podemos pensar con claridad. Si por una casualidad Ucrania gana la guerra, seremos cómplices de las atrocidades que, sin duda alguna, harán sobre personas inocentes.

Esto no va de quién hace más o menos burradas, porque las guerras son espantosas. Va de no IR CON UNOS CONTRA OTROS.

*ESPAÑA NO HA DECLARADO LA GUERRA A LA FEDERACIÓN RUSA, NI TAMPOCO ALEMANIA, FRANCIA, POLONIA. 
NI TAMPOCO, CURIOSAMENTE, EEUU.
DONDE SE PUEDE LEER RT Y LA PRENSA RUSA, POR OTRO LADO.

NO ESTAMOS EN GUERRA CON RUSIA, A VER SI OS ENTRA EN LA PUTA CABEZA YA.*

Deberíamos habernos mantenido al margen, pero ahora ya es tarde y muchos vamos a morir en la miseria porque EEUU así lo ha querido, y no nos hemos parado a pensar en qué era lo que más nos interesaba a NOSOTROS.

Estamos tan hechos a ser sus vasallos y a luchar en sus guerras que no nos damos cuenta del embolado en el que nos hemos metido.

Ahora vamos a pagar MUY CARO toda esta bufonada de los yankis con NUESTRA ECONOMÍA. La UE tenía la capacidad de convertirse en una SUPERPOTENCIA ECONÓMICA, y nos vamos a hundir "por principios". ¿Por qué principios son esos, si alguien me lo puede aclarar?

¿Y por qué no hemos actuado con esa altura moral EXCEPTO AHORA, que el amo EEUU nos impulsa a ello?

Pero con un meme no hace falta escribir todo este texto.

Espero habértelo clarificado.


----------



## kelden (10 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> repugnante Monedero
> 
> comparar lo de Ucrania de ese modo, no tiene vergüenza
> 
> ...



Tiene razón. El caso es exactamente igual a cualquier invasión yanki. Un imperio se siente amenazado de cualquier manera y reacciona. Es asi de simple. Lo que no compro es que si lo hacen los yankis esté bien y si lo hacen los rusos esté mal. O follamos todos o la puta al rio ...


----------



## Harman (10 Abr 2022)

Otro que "no quería disparar". Como prisionero de guerra, "nadie quiere disparar".

t.me/boris_rozhin/41291

Un soldado de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania se rindió en Rubizhne.​Dijo que cuando era joven y tonto, solía hacerse tatuajes. No quería disparar.​​t.me/dolg_z/575​​​​


----------



## quinciri (10 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> repugnante Monedero
> 
> comparar lo de Ucrania de ese modo, no tiene vergüenza
> 
> ...



Bueno , no acabo de tener claro que pretenda hacer exactamente la comparación o equiparación de lo de Guernika con con la totalidad de Ucrania. Pero ya me lo vuelvo a escuchar por si no entendi bien. TAl comparación estaría bastante fuera de lugar y lógica. Si acaso, serviría mas como imagen del sufrimiento de un pueblo y en cuanto a lo sucedido en Donbass desde 2014, y por puros intereses del imperio Usano de hostigar a un competidor.

En cualquier caso, para mi el tema de fondo del video son las sucias maneras del imperio Usano y sus furcias europeas que aquí nos gobiernan. Sucias maneras que se siguen reiterando ahora con lo de Ucrania y Rusia, y ahora explotando la supuesta amenaza rusa para Europa, cuando lo unico que pretende el imperio Usano es ir mermando a cualquiera que pueda ser seria competencia a su hegemonia.

Por tanto yo tomaria del video lo que pueda ser util para analizar lo de ahora.


----------



## Harman (10 Abr 2022)

A partir del 11 de abril se introducirá en la región de Kursk un nivel alto de peligro terrorista debido a las "provocaciones de los nacionalistas ucranianos", ha declarado el gobernador Roman Starovoit.

t.me/Soldierline/2961


----------



## Harman (10 Abr 2022)

Mientras tanto, se ha estrenado un nuevo vídeo de El planeta de los simios en Hannover (Alemania).

t.me/Soldierline/2962

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Strikelucky (10 Abr 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Putin está reclutando soldados que llevan 10 años retirados para su ofensiva en el Donbás*
> 
> Rusia se prepara para una nueva ofensiva total en la región del Donbás, en el sur de Ucrania, y para ello, el régimen de Putin está reclutando veteranos de guerra, que* llevan hasta 10 años retirados*, para reforzar sus tropas.
> 
> ...



Una buena chorrada que no desentona con el nivel de propaganda.

RUSIA tiene decenas de miles de voluntarios sólo en su tierra y eso sin contar que en el resto del mundo hay otros tantos estarían dispuestos a sangrar y dar su vida por lo que creen. Payasadas de este tipo, esta propaganda es así sólo para los necios que no ven más halla de la pantalla de su smartphone. 
Rusia es un pueblo unido con una sola voz y después de dar un puñetazo en la mesa va con todas las consecuencias, orgulloso de su historia, amante de su patria, no hay nada en occidente parecido. No pueden perder.


----------



## Bishop (10 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> los ukros no nazis recibe con euforia la liberacion rusa



Eso no es Ucrania. Lo pone en el encabezado del tweet. Son tropas rusas camino de Ucrania, todavía en territorio ruso.


----------



## Zappa (10 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Pero, ¿cómo aumentar la tasa de mortalidad de los europeos? Muy sencillo.
> Según George Friedman, director del think tank estadounidense Stratfor: "Estados Unidos no está en condiciones de ocupar toda Eurasia. *Pero somos capaces de hacer que los europeos se peleen entre ellos*". Hablando en Chicago en 2015, Friedman nombró explícitamente a Ucrania como, un país que debería comportarse mal y llevar a la guerra con Rusia.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/41292



*DIVIDE ET IMPERA*


----------



## manodura79 (10 Abr 2022)

¿Con qué combustible?


----------



## pepetemete (10 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Ayer 8 de Nissan de 5782 el clapham vio la luz ...
> Una pausa para recitar una tefilah . En fin . El clapham no es Moises que ve zarzas , ni Jacob que ve escaleras . Y que ves , clapham ?
> El Apocalipsis . Bueno , el Armagedon , que Apocalipsis es griego .
> El clapham es optimista . Cuando era pesimista ( y no recibia ni un misero ZANK porque aqui la gente es mala malisima ) y criticaba al Zar por su desastroza campana , sorry ...aparentemente desastroza campana en Ucrania lo era porque no entendia el " conceto " .
> ...



Pues si...


----------



## pepetemete (10 Abr 2022)

Ostias, como ha envejecido JL el de Mundo desconocido no?


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Abr 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> *NO ESTAMOS EN GUERRA CON RUSIA, A VER SI OS ENTRA EN LA PUTA CABEZA YA.*



¿No me diga? que cosas, resulta que tampoco USA declaró la guerra a Vietnam, ni Israel a sus vecinos, ni la OTAN a Yugoslavia, y sin embargo a los tres los arrasaron, y solo he puesto tres ejemplos, que hay muchos mas. Cierto España no está en guerra con Rusia...de Iure, pero si de facto, dato que la OTAN si tiene tropas sobre el terreno, hasta generales, y en la guerra, hasta a los mamporreros les caen tiros.


----------



## Bartleby (10 Abr 2022)

Cuando el jefe de la diplomacia dice que "la guerra será ganada en el campo de batalla", es bastante revelador.


----------



## Harman (10 Abr 2022)

La OSCE pudo pasar datos sobre la ubicación de las fuerzas de la DNR a los ucranianos

Así lo informaron a RT fuentes de los servicios de seguridad.

Encontraron dispositivos técnicos de la organización en algunos asentamientos, que podrían haber ayudado a corregir los ataques de los militares ucranianos.

Por ejemplo, una cámara de la OSCE diseñada para grabar las violaciones del alto el fuego en el pasado ha sido colocada en el remolque de un coche.

Su tarjeta de memoria contenía archivos que indicaban que el operador había corregido los ataques en los pueblos de Bezymennoye y Sakhanka.

El día anterior, las autoridades de la República Popular de Donetsk declararon ilegal la actividad de la Misión Especial de Observación de la OSCE en su territorio. La misión tiene hasta el 30 de abril para abandonar la autoproclamada república popular de Donetsk.

t.me/sashakots/31070


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Abr 2022)

Poco a poco Mariupol va siendo liberada de los nazis…


----------



## Zappa (10 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿No me diga? que cosas, resulta que tampoco USA declaró la guerra a Vietnam, ni Israel a sus vecinos, ni la OTAN a Yugoslavia, y sin embargo a los tres los arrasaron, y solo he puesto tres ejemplos, que hay muchos mas. Cierto España no está en guerra con Rusia...de Iure, pero si de facto, dato que la OTAN si tiene tropas sobre el terreno, hasta generales, y en la guerra, hasta a los mamporreros les caen tiros.



Estamos fatal en "occidente"
Rammstein ya lo tenía claro en el 2004:



*"Coca-Cola, sometimes war..."*

Nos lo hemos creído, pero de verdad.


----------



## Tierra Azul (10 Abr 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> *ESPAÑA NO HA DECLARADO LA GUERRA A LA FEDERACIÓN RUSA, NI TAMPOCO ALEMANIA, FRANCIA, POLONIA.
> NI TAMPOCO, CURIOSAMENTE, EEUU.
> DONDE SE PUEDE LEER RT Y LA PRENSA RUSA, POR OTRO LADO.
> 
> ...



A ver si te entra en la tuya que esta guerra la ha montado la puta otan (ya con poco mas de 8 anos), con EEUU detrás, los gerifaltes de la UE chupándoles las bolas a esa mierda pais. Y te resalto esto arriba en tus palabras porque tu razonamiento hace aguas sin mas; sí, han entrado en guerra pero sin declararlas no como en tiempos antiguos, sabes cómo? MANDANDO ARMAS Y SUS PUTOS MERCENARIOS A UCRANIA (Y lo mismo para siria, libia, etc...) . Tú entiendes una puta mierda de lo que esta pasando aqui, la guerra nos la han metido esta gentuza, no la gente de a pie como tu o yo. El meme sobra.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Abr 2022)

No era un eufemismo:


----------



## Bartleby (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Zappa (10 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> A ver si te entra en la tuya que esta guerra la ha montado la puta otan (ya con poco mas de 8 anos), con EEUU detrás, los gerifaltes de la UE chupándoles las bolas a esa mierda pais. Y te resalto esto arriba en tus palabras porque tu razonamiento hace aguas sin mas; sí, han entrado en guerra pero sin declararlas no como en tiempos antiguos, sabes cómo? MANDANDO ARMAS Y SUS PUTOS MERCENARIOS A UCRANIA (Y lo mismo para siria, libia, etc...) . Tú entiendes una puta mierda de lo que esta pasando aqui, la guerra nos la han metido esta gentuza, no la gente de a pie como tu o yo. El meme sobra.



Vale, ahora una revelación para ti:

En DEMOCRACIA, el PUEBLO SOBERANO es RESPONSABLE de los líderes que tiene, y DE LAS DECISIONES QUE TOMAN.

¿No te gusta?
Pues a votar otra cosa.
¿Cómo dices, que es todo lo mismo?  

Pues creo que vas pillando donde está la trampa de lo que tenemos ahora mismo.

LA LIBERTAD ES LA ESCLAVITUD.


----------



## BikeroII (10 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1020250
> 
> Aparecieron grafitis en Ekaterimburgo, que casi se convirtieron en un símbolo tácito de la resiliencia de los habitantes de la LDNR, oponiéndose a los nazis ucranianos.
> 
> ...



Dios a esa mujer debería buscarla La Federación Rusa y hacerla héroe de guerra y que pase los dís que le quedan de vida en la más absoluta abundancia.


----------



## Gotthard (10 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Marx (nacido en 1818) , el Manifiesto Comunista de 1847 y la revolucion alemana de 1848-1849 son previos a el advenimiento de los nacionalismos en Europa
> 
> de hecho el nacionalismo es la reaccion de la oligarquia a los movimientos obreros, preponderantes en Europa a finales del siglo XIX y principios del XX



Me he colado, queria decir que culmina con el envio en 1917 de Lenin a Rusia, que estaba de refugiado politico en la suiza alemana.

El marxismo obviamente es mucho anterior, pero Marx tambien fue patrocinado por los Alemanes, menos industrializados, para expandir sus ideas hacia el bloque anglofrancés.


----------



## Zappa (10 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Buenas pajas cayeron con la italiana.
Edito: Húngara.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (10 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ISIS puro:



Me ha recordado a ésta:



Grima dan...


----------



## Tierra Azul (10 Abr 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Vale, ahora una revelación para ti:
> 
> En DEMOCRACIA, el PUEBLO SOBERANO es RESPONSABLE de los líderes que tiene, y DE LAS DECISIONES QUE TOMAN.
> 
> ...



La democracia de la que tanto se habla aqui es un esperpento. 
Desde cuando los politicos gobiernan para su gente?, no ves que hacen lo que les sale de los cojones una vez que han sido votados (O a dedo como en mi pais Draghi por poner un ejemplo, no lo han votado nadie, quien cono es este hijo de puta? mucho prometer yu prometo, luego a seguir comiendo mierda eso es lo que haces tú (votando como si esa fuera la solución al problema). En europa hay mucha gente que no se da cuenta del lio que nos estan metiendo los putos sionistas/otan/etc en fin.


----------



## Harman (10 Abr 2022)

Boruch Blyakher, apodado "Bereza", que derrotó valientemente al ejército ruso en Internet, se escondía de la movilización en un convento.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41303

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Gotthard (10 Abr 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



Esto me suena a un libro que lei de la Inquisicion en la Sevilla del siglo XVI que se decia que los judios sacaban el sebo de los bebés cristianos para hacer unguentos magicos o no recuerdo que hostias.

Es la demonización del enemigo. Nada nuevo bajo el sol.


----------



## alfonbass (10 Abr 2022)

INE dijo:


> Menudo gilipollas, a este lo vi yo en Madrid cenando
> en un restaurante junto con Bardem y Penélope Cruz, estando ella embarazada.



A quien se le ocurre cenar. en un restaurante.....


----------



## Zappa (10 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Es la demonización del enemigo. Nada nuevo bajo el sol.



Así nos veían nuestros amigos americanos hace algo mas de cien años:







Pero es que en ese momento lo que importaba era "liberar" Cuba.


----------



## vettonio (10 Abr 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Buenas pajas cayeron con la italiana.
> Edito: Húngara.



Hay un hilo de inconfesables por ahí.


----------



## Harman (10 Abr 2022)

El subcomandante del regimiento Azov, apodado Kalina, parece sospechar: sus "amigos" no vienen a ayudar, los políticos no cogen el teléfono.

Bueno, ¿qué puedes hacer, amigo mío?

Así es la vida

t.me/surf_noise1/10740

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (10 Abr 2022)

En las calles de Roma, los italianos cantan el himno ruso

La gente llevó la bandera rusa y carteles para denunciar la rusofobia en Europa.

Anteriormente, el hashtag #notinmyname se hizo viral en Internet entre los italianos. Los residentes escribieron mensajes contra los envíos de armas a Ucrania y la cancelación de la cultura rusa. 

t.me/surf_noise1/10738

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## NS 4 (10 Abr 2022)

cobasy dijo:


>



Resumen please!!!


----------



## Bishop (10 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> *Turquía no permitirá que los buques de guerra de la OTAN entren en el Mar Negro, dice el ministro de Defensa*
> 
> Hulusi Akar se refirió a la Convención de Montreux y dijo que el paso estará cerrado a los buques de guerra de países que no tienen acceso al Mar Negro.
> 
> ...



¿Para qué necesitan los dragaminas de la OTAN?

Según la wiki turca, la Armada Turca tiene 5 dragaminas. Supongo que lo que se acerque a la parte rusa del Mar Negro, ya se ocuparán los dragaminas rusos. Ídem Rumanía y Bulgaria, si es que tienen dragaminas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Abr 2022)

Depósito de municiones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que el ejército ucraniano colocó en el gimnasio de una de las escuelas.

Zachatovka, DNR


----------



## Harman (10 Abr 2022)

Ayer mi amigo Vladlen Tatarsky en Vecherny Vladlen habló muy bien sobre lo que hay que preparar y la guerra que se avecina. Ya ahora estamos luchando duramente contra un enemigo numéricamente superior, atacando, destruyendo el ejército ucraniano y liberando territorio. Pero estamos luchando en una guerra con un ejército en tiempo de paz.

Ucrania, por su parte, sigue movilizándose y cuando encontramos documentos de soldados de las AFU muertos y capturados, vemos que cada vez son más los que proceden de las regiones de Kyiv, Chernihiv y Dnipropetrovsk.

Mucha gente en Rusia no entiende por qué el ejército tarda tanto en tomar tal o cual punto, en lugar de lanzarse a la carrera de sables hacia Lviv. Todo por una razón, que ya mencioné anteriormente, estamos luchando contra un ejército en tiempo de paz, no utilizando reclutas.
Por eso, muy a menudo, al derrotar al enemigo de tal o cual pueblo, nos damos cuenta de que hemos derrotado una compañía por un pelotón y hemos luchado contra un batallón por una compañía.

De hecho, ahora estamos asistiendo al primer acto del conflicto global que se está desarrollando, el mismo enfrentamiento que afecta a todas las esferas de la vida del Estado: ideológica (basta con recordar cuánta escoria del pueblo se fue de Rusia), económica (sanciones y robo directo, como fue con la congelación de nuestro dinero en el extranjero) y la limitación del acceso a la alta tecnología.

Ucrania, en esta guerra, sirve de carne de cañon, a la que se le inyectan armas y se pone directamente en el frente. Es importante que ahora nos demos cuenta de que somos un país en guerra. Y hacer todo lo posible no sólo para ganar, y no se trata sólo de Ucrania, sino también para salir de esta guerra mucho más fuerte.

El país ya se ha limpiado prácticamente de gente podrida que se creía artífice de las almas. El país en su conjunto ya se ha dado cuenta de que se ha pasado el Rubicón y ahora sólo nos queda una cosa por hacer, ganar. Vladlen dice correctamente que después de la batalla principal de la campaña de primavera, es decir, la batalla por el Donbass, nos espera la batalla del Dniéper, la ofensiva de Kiev y el asalto a Odesa. Vivimos en la Era del Cambio, enorgullézcase de ello y no se espolvoree la cabeza con ceniza.

t.me/surf_noise1/10736


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Abr 2022)

Probablemente un T-80u, que lo diferencian por dos ametralladoras…


Está diseñado para tener más potencia de fuego en la aproximación a infantería atrincherada…vamos para que no levante la cabeza ningún conejo…


----------



## NS 4 (10 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Es cierto, de hecho la genesis del nazismo ucraniano coincidio con una campaña general europea promovida desde Berlín de donde se financiaron tambien los nacionalismos vasco y catalan. Basicamente la politica era emponzoñar la politica de todos los paises no germanos. Esto culmino con la creación del marxismo y el envio de Lenin a San Petersburgo. Es algo poco estudiado, aunque clave para definir el Siglo XX.
> 
> Hitler por contra, era un producto nacionalista alemán financiado desde la anglosfera. Se la jugaron con su misma moneda.



Joder que fino hilas...excelente apostilla...


----------



## Gotthard (10 Abr 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Así nos veían nuestros amigos americanos hace algo mas de cien años:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y bien que la liberaron... redujeron a la esclavitud práctica a todos los mulatos de la isla que eran trabajadores libres como españoles de una provincia de ultramar y la hundieron en la corrupción mas absoluta poniendo en cargos a locales de lo mas corrupto que pudieron encontrar entre los separatistas cubanos (que al fin y al cabo se financiaban por USA).

Y de ser la provincia española más rica en 1988 pasaron a ser un pais del tercer mundo y ahi siguen.


----------



## Honkler (10 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Cada vez están más locos, pronto circuncidarán también su alfabeto
> 
> El condado alemán de Herford deja de emitir placas de matrícula con la letra Z.
> 
> ...



Estas estupideces son las que confirman la indigencia mental de la sociedad europea, infantil y analfabeta hasta niveles estratosféricos…


----------



## Republicano (10 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> repugnante Monedero
> 
> comparar lo de Ucrania de ese modo, no tiene vergüenza
> 
> ...



Jaén. Jaén fue el episodio más vergonzoso de toda la guerra civil. Pero no tuvo la suerte de que un pintor reutilizara su cuadro sobre la muerte de un torero para venderlo como un bombardeo sobre civiles.


----------



## NS 4 (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Magick (10 Abr 2022)

_Bajo la zona industrial de Azovstal, propiedad de Rinat Akhmetov, de quien se dice que es el hijo ilegítimo del expresidente ucraniano Kuchma, hay 24 km de túneles de hasta 30 metros de profundidad.
También hay una instalación secreta de la OTAN, PIT-404, y un biolaboratorio secreto de la OTAN con armas biológicas.
Los oficiales de la OTAN están encerrados en la instalación PIT-404. Los túneles están equipados con un sistema de búnker con protección blindada. Hay alrededor de 240 extranjeros en el interior, incluidos oficiales de la OTAN y de la Legión Extranjera Francesa, así como personal del biolaboratorio.
Su seguridad, financiada por Akhmetov, asciende a 3.000.
El biolaboratorio debajo de la planta de Azovstal en Mariupol, en la llamada instalación PIT-404, fue construido y operado por Metabiota, quien está conectado con Hunter Biden, Rinat Akhmetov y Vladimir Zelenski.
Los oficiales de operaciones especiales y de inteligencia franceses no pudieron sacar a sus colegas de Mariupol. Algunos oficiales de inteligencia franceses murieron durante la operación de rescate. El jefe de inteligencia francés, Eric Vido, fue despedido el 31 de marzo de 2022 debido a fallas de inteligencia francesa en la guerra en Ucrania.
Oficiales de Estados Unidos, Canadá, Alemania, Francia, Italia, Turquía, Suecia, Polonia y Grecia están encerrados en el sótano de Azovstal.
El teniente general estadounidense Roger Clutier, capturado el otro día por un DNR NM desde un helicóptero derribado, fue seguido por la Dirección de Inteligencia del Estado Mayor y el Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior de Rusia en Mariupol sobre la base de los resultados de la vigilancia externa de su amante en Turquía en Esmirna. La ciudadana ucraniana, conocida por los servicios secretos como Klut, siempre ha acompañado al general como esposa de campo, confidente y traductora. Tan pronto como se recibió la información de que esta señora había llegado a Mariupol, Rusia lanzó una operación militar y bloqueó la ciudad.

Todavía en Mariupol, de una fuente directa
_


----------



## Zappa (10 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Y bien que la liberaron... redujeron a la esclavitud práctica a todos los mulatos de la isla que eran trabajadores libres como españoles de una provincia de ultramar y la hundieron en la corrupción mas absoluta poniendo en cargos a locales de lo mas corrupto que pudieron encontrar entre los separatistas cubanos (que al fin y al cabo se financiaban por USA).



*"... y en eso llegó Fidel..."*


----------



## bigmaller (10 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Y bien que la liberaron... redujeron a la esclavitud práctica a todos los mulatos de la isla que eran trabajadores libres como españoles de una provincia de ultramar y la hundieron en la corrupción mas absoluta poniendo en cargos a locales de lo mas corrupto que pudieron encontrar entre los separatistas cubanos (que al fin y al cabo se financiaban por USA).
> 
> Y de ser la provincia española más rica en 1988 pasaron a ser un pais del tercer mundo y ahi siguen.



Pero no era un pais cojonudo hasta que vinieron los barbudos?

No me aclaro....


----------



## Republicano (10 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Mario Draghi vuela a Argelia para acordar más gas contra la dependencia rusa*
> 
> El primer ministro italiano, Mario Draghi, viajará mañana lunes a Argelia con la *intención de cerrar nuevos acuerdos de compra de gas que le permitan acelerar el fin de la dependencia del suministro ruso*, a raíz de la invasión de Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Pues lo tiene fácil después de la capullada de Sánchez con el Sáhara.


----------



## pgas (10 Abr 2022)

*Informe de situación: Operación Z*

09 de abril de 2022

*Por Nightvision para el blog de Saker*

Comenzamos con la primicia más grande de hoy. Finalmente tenemos la confirmación de alto nivel de los funcionarios rusos de que los instructores de la OTAN y los combatientes extranjeros están atrapados en Mariupol.
En primer lugar, el miembro de la Duma estatal rusa, Adam Delimkhanov, en una entrevista con RT ha declarado abiertamente que estima que hay alrededor de 100 de esos extranjeros allí, y que están en comunicación con ellos y los rumores son ciertos de que están tratando de negociar un corredor de liberación y escape. Parece implicar que todos esos rumores de Macron eran ciertos.



Igor Konashenkov, por otro lado, también confirma que se sabe que un número significativo de combatientes extranjeros están allí porque Rusia puede escucharlos llorar en más de 6 idiomas diferentes en llamadas de radio interceptadas.
https://sputniknews.com/20220408/ra...stuck-in-mariupol-russian-mod-1094598098.html
Sin mencionar que ahora hay un informe de que intentaron romper el bloqueo con un barco para rescatarlos (¿se quedaron sin helicópteros, supongo?) https://sputniknews.com/20220409/ukrainian-cargo-ship-tried-to- avance-a-la-flota-rusa-del-mar-negro-bloqueando-el-puerto-de-mariupol-mod-1094624584.html

Así que este ya no es el reino de la especulación y la fantasía.

Ahora, sobre el ataque de Kramatorsk de ayer: tenía múltiples objetivos, todos los cuales previmos en los SitReps anteriores cuando dije específicamente que Ucrania ahora estaba cambiando exclusivamente a una guerra psicológica y terrorista, porque no puede ganar una convencional.
Los objetivos eran: aterrorizar a los civiles para que no huyan para que puedan ser utilizados como escudos humanos en el próximo enfrentamiento en Kramatorsk, culpar a Rusia de la falsa bandera por las mismas razones que en la 'masacre de Bucha' para continuar extorsionando la simpatía y los fondos de la OTAN.

Lo hicieron hábilmente justo después de que Rusia anunciara la nueva medida de ataques contra las estaciones ferroviarias, porque sabían que aparentemente aparecería como el último ataque rusa contra esa categoría de infraestructura. Pero, por supuesto, se equivocaron cuando Arestovych y su propio bando lo informaron por primera vez como un Iskander ruso, sin saber que se descubriría un proyectil Tochka.

Una vez más, esto es prueba de algo más que escribimos hace dos informes de situación cuando dijimos que Ucrania se vio obligada a cometer la masacre de Bucha para tratar de frenar el impulso detrás de la futura liberación de Mariupol, y que la bandera falsa era de hecho evidencia de que Mariupol estaba lista para caer, ya que deben haber sabido que el gran batallón de infantería de marina 501 se estaba preparando para rendirse en cualquier momento.

Del mismo modo aquí, continúan aumentando los rumores de que la Fase 2 está muy cerca de comenzar, o ya ha comenzado en parte (como informaron personas como Gonzalo Lira, etc.) asegúrese de que los civiles no huyan, ya que son la única esperanza de la UAF, como escudos humanos. También escribimos hace un par de informes de situación que la frecuencia y la intensidad/gravedad de las banderas falsas solo aumentarán de aquí en adelante, y parece que esto ya está sucediendo. Claramente, la UAF ha considerado que la población civil es _completamente_ prescindible.

Hay informes de que Rusia todavía mantiene una fuerza de tamaño decente (1/3 de lo que había anteriormente) al norte de Kiev (en el lado de Bielorrusia). De ser cierto, esto continuaría fijando a las fuerzas de la UAF alrededor de Kiev, sin permitirles redesplegarse por completo en Donbass o en otro lugar (quizás por eso Zelensky solo solicitó que se enviaran 15,000, y no toda la fuerza en el área, que algunos han estimado en cualquier lugar en el rango de 50k – 70k o más). La razón es, por supuesto, que si dejaran a Kiev sin defensa, la fuerza de maniobra rusa, mucho más rápida, podría bombardear rápidamente bajo sus narices y capturar a Kiev.

Ahora el Pentágono afirma que Rusia ha colocado 40 BTG (grupo táctico de batallón) alrededor del Donbass, agregando una nueva infusión de 10,000 tropas, y la Fase 2 está lista para comenzar en cualquier momento. Esto, por cierto, es una confirmación de la nueva realidad en la que han retrocedido de los "180 BTG" originales tal como he escrito anteriormente, y ahora están usando números más realistas. Esta es una prueba más de que Rusia no está utilizando la cantidad de tropas en el teatro como querían que creyéramos.

Ahora sobre este tema, ya que la Fase 2 está lista para comenzar, hablemos de tácticas o _'Por qué la UAF está a punto de ser aplastada'_ .

sigue en el enlace

[....]

Las fuerzas aliadas finalmente llegaron al puerto de Mariupol y se apoderaron de la mayor parte. Este es un gran logro, pero si observa los mapas, todavía hay un gran distrito de la ciudad en esa sección occidental que probablemente llevará mucho tiempo despejar. Pero estos siguen siendo muy buenos avances.

Ya puede ver los informes de Wargonzo desde el área: 









El mapa ahora es algo como esto. La sección más a la izquierda es donde las fuerzas capturaron el puerto y avanzaron. El azul del medio es el gran complejo de la fábrica de Azovstal que ahora está sitiado por todos lados. Y el azul superior es el último distrito de Kalmiuski con los terrenos de la fábrica Illych también.

El combate es más intenso que nunca porque no solo quedan los últimos grupos más fanáticos (3000 o menos de los 14 000 – 17 000 con los que comenzaron), sino que ahora se compactan en una concentración de áreas cada vez más estrecha, lo que significa que la densidad de la población urbana está aumentando como atestiguan los siguientes videos:







Eso es todo por ahora, a medida que nos acerquemos a la gran acción de la Fase 2, proporcionaré SitReps más detallados sobre el terreno, pero por ahora sentí la necesidad de incluir la rúbrica anterior para contextualizar lo que pronto vamos a presenciar en el batalla por el 'Gran Caldero'.

Los dejo con esta mirada a cómo los orgullosos ciudadanos rusos se despiden de sus queridas tropas de refuerzo cuando parten hacia el frente.









People of Belarus Give Thankful Farewell To Russian Reinforcements Heading to the Front

Y esta breve historia de Mariupol: The Story of Mariupol


----------



## Andergur (10 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1020424



4 currelas hombres blancos
1 negro ecologista jardinero
3 mujeres ejecutivas solo una de ellas negra
1 negro ejecutivo
mujer blanca con hijo negro
mujer joven balnca esperando sentada
y negro jardinero
flechas de sudamerica a España y de Africa a España


mas claro kalimotxo


----------



## bigmaller (10 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> _Bajo la zona industrial de Azovstal, propiedad de Rinat Akhmetov, de quien se dice que es el hijo ilegítimo del expresidente ucraniano Kuchma, hay 24 km de túneles de hasta 30 metros de profundidad.
> También hay una instalación secreta de la OTAN, PIT-404, y un biolaboratorio secreto de la OTAN con armas biológicas.
> Los oficiales de la OTAN están encerrados en la instalación PIT-404. Los túneles están equipados con un sistema de búnker con protección blindada. Hay alrededor de 240 extranjeros en el interior, incluidos oficiales de la OTAN y de la Legión Extranjera Francesa, así como personal del biolaboratorio.
> Su seguridad, financiada por Akhmetov, asciende a 3.000.
> ...



Da para peli. 

Pero no me creo nada... Aun.


----------



## Harman (10 Abr 2022)

En cuanto a las afirmaciones sobre la destrucción del S-300 de Eslovaquia cerca de Nikolaev, entonces:

1. Los informes diarios del Ministerio de Defensa ruso no indican la destrucción de los S-300 en esta zona.

2. Todavía no hay pruebas fotográficas o de vídeo de este episodio.

3. Por lo tanto, las declaraciones sobre la destrucción de estos sistemas deben ser tratadas de forma crítica y se debe esperar a conocer los hechos, tanto si están intactos como si están destruidos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41305


----------



## Bishop (10 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> cuando a EEUU no le gusta que se rebelen contra sus intereses ocurre esto y es un pais con misiles nucleares... verguenza! talante democratico lo llaman
> 
> 
> mas info:



Son injerencias y malmetidas democráticas (u)sanas. Nada que ver, circulen.


----------



## Strikelucky (10 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> _Bajo la zona industrial de Azovstal, propiedad de Rinat Akhmetov, de quien se dice que es el hijo ilegítimo del expresidente ucraniano Kuchma, hay 24 km de túneles de hasta 30 metros de profundidad.
> También hay una instalación secreta de la OTAN, PIT-404, y un biolaboratorio secreto de la OTAN con armas biológicas.
> Los oficiales de la OTAN están encerrados en la instalación PIT-404. Los túneles están equipados con un sistema de búnker con protección blindada. Hay alrededor de 240 extranjeros en el interior, incluidos oficiales de la OTAN y de la Legión Extranjera Francesa, así como personal del biolaboratorio.
> Su seguridad, financiada por Akhmetov, asciende a 3.000.
> ...




Si tuviese pasta compraba el guión y los derechos, da para paja... ojalá fuera cierto.


----------



## Zappa (10 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Estas estupideces son las que confirman la indigencia metal de la sociedad europea, infantil y analfabeta hasta niveles estratosféricos…



No hemos pasado hambre desde 1946. En el caso de España, algo más, pero para mediados de los 50, el hambruna había desaparecido.

Los que quedaban que lo recordaban, las cartillas de racionamiento, el hambre, el estraperlo, el miedo y la miseria se nos están yendo (son muy mayores ya)

Lo hemos visto en la TV, en "otros sitios". Y hemos pensado que si gritamos muy fuerte y pataleamos mucho, cambiaremos el mundo.

Como Lennon, desde la cama, haciendo el gilipollas, así es como se cambia el mundo.


----------



## Gotthard (10 Abr 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> *"... y en eso llegó Fidel..."*



Si, y los hizo esclavos de la URSS, que fue quien pago la fiesta de los barbudos. Si tenian poca opresión por Batista les dieron tres tazas de disciplina sovietica.

En Puerto Rico, que han tenido bastante mejor suerte dentro de la desgracia de ser putita de los USA, hay un movimiento que quiere reintegrarse a la corona española... pobre gente.


----------



## Archimanguina (10 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El Ka-52 es el rey de los helicópteros…poco a poco y sin pausa…



todos los pilotos rusos están gorditos tanto de jets como de helos, no sé si os habéis fijado....a los gorditos los mandan a volar y a los flacos a pisar hormigas...así no vladimir, así no.


----------



## arriondas (10 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "¿Cree que hay fascismo en Ucrania? No, no es fascismo... ¡Los fascistas no robaban ni mataban a su propia gente! ¡Es un satanismo feroz, sin sentido y sin piedad!"
> ¿lo dije o no lo dije? Ucrania es una boca del Infierno.



Es lo sabe muy bien una amiga mía, nacida en Lutsk, en Volinia, y de padre ucraniano y madre rusa, además con algo de sangre polaca por parte de padre (de origen mixto, nada raro en según que lugares). Algunos miembros de su familia paterna fueron asesinados durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, a manos de los esbirros de Bandera. Tuvieron que marcharse a Rusia a mediados de los 90 debido al acoso feroz que sufría su madre, por el mero hecho de ser rusa. Según ella, los del oeste no tienen remedio, son así y nunca cambiarán. 

Banderistán... Odian de una manera atroz a los rusos, a los polacos y a los húngaros. Eso ya no es ideología, es propio de gente enferma. Y Occidente lleva años y años alimentando a ese monstruo. Es el agujero negro de Europa.


----------



## Archimanguina (10 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> A ver si los franchutes nos dan una alegría... Le Pen en el gobierno sería una troleada brvtal para la UE.



el algoritmo jamas lo va a permitir hombre.


----------



## Archimanguina (10 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Plaza Sintagma, Atenas.
> 
> Concentración de ukros.
> 
> ...



y las charos gritando...es algo universal...


----------



## Harman (10 Abr 2022)

Corrección sobre el S-300. El informe se refería efectivamente a Starobohdanivka, cerca de Mykolaiv, sin indicar a qué complejo pertenecía. Probablemente se refería al pueblo de Staraya Bogdanovka, situado cerca de Mykolaiv. Starobohdanivka está en la región de Zaporizhzhia (al sur de Tokmak, que está bajo nuestro control)

t.me/boris_rozhin/41306


Es poco probable que el complejo S-300 de Eslovaquia llegara aquí tan rápido y se diera la vuelta.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41307


----------



## Kartoffeln (10 Abr 2022)

El cineasta lituano muerto en Mariúpol fue ejecutado por los rusos, no en una explosión


El cineasta lituano Mantas Kvedaravicius, muerto en Ucrania el 2 de abril, fue capturado y abatido por soldados rusos en la ciudad sitiada de Mariúpol. Lo avanzó el




www.mundodeportivo.com


----------



## Bartleby (10 Abr 2022)

Haciendo ejercicio de hemeroteca he encontrado esta noticia que publicó Antena 3 en 2016. La capacidad de redención del ser humano es increíble. Han pasado de hacer estas barbaridades a ser unos auténticos héroes que representan los verdaderos valores de occidente. Maravilloso.









Encuentran vídeos de violaciones a menores, "incluso a bebés", en los móviles de combatientes ucranianos


La unidad de voluntarios de Tornado es un grupo ultranacionalista formado en octubre de 2014 como parte de una estrategia del Ministerio de Interior ucraniano. En los vídeos intervenidos en los móviles "que realmente daban miedo, con orgías y violaciones" aseguran que había "incluso bebés".




www.antena3.com


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (10 Abr 2022)

Polonia envió el primer lote de tanques T-72 a Ucrania


----------



## Harman (10 Abr 2022)

Faltan cinco días. Desde el 1 de abril ya está en vigor una prohibición de los envíos al extranjero de girasol y colza.

Para ser claros, el girasol no es sólo aceite. Se trata de margarina, salomas (grasa sólida), producción de jabón, medicamentos y pinturas, tortas y harinas (producción de ganado y aves de corral).

t.me/boris_rozhin/41308


Esta, la medida correcta, es tensar a Europa en aquellos ámbitos de la economía en los que es especialmente vulnerable y recibirá repercusiones no sólo económicas sino también sociales.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41309


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Abr 2022)

LO REPITO SON QUTEO POR QUE ES INTERESANTISMO


Magick,



_Bajo la zona industrial de Azovstal, propiedad de Rinat Akhmetov, de quien se dice que es el hijo ilegítimo del expresidente ucraniano Kuchma, hay 24 km de túneles de hasta 30 metros de profundidad.
También hay una instalación secreta de la OTAN, PIT-404, y un biolaboratorio secreto de la OTAN con armas biológicas.
Los oficiales de la OTAN están encerrados en la instalación PIT-404. Los túneles están equipados con un sistema de búnker con protección blindada. Hay alrededor de 240 extranjeros en el interior, incluidos oficiales de la OTAN y de la Legión Extranjera Francesa, así como personal del biolaboratorio.
Su seguridad, financiada por Akhmetov, asciende a 3.000.
El biolaboratorio debajo de la planta de Azovstal en Mariupol, en la llamada instalación PIT-404, fue construido y operado por Metabiota, quien está conectado con Hunter Biden, Rinat Akhmetov y Vladimir Zelenski.
Los oficiales de operaciones especiales y de inteligencia franceses no pudieron sacar a sus colegas de Mariupol. Algunos oficiales de inteligencia franceses murieron durante la operación de rescate. El jefe de inteligencia francés, Eric Vido, fue despedido el 31 de marzo de 2022 debido a fallas de inteligencia francesa en la guerra en Ucrania.
Oficiales de Estados Unidos, Canadá, Alemania, Francia, Italia, Turquía, Suecia, Polonia y Grecia están encerrados en el sótano de Azovstal.
El teniente general estadounidense Roger Clutier, capturado el otro día por un DNR NM desde un helicóptero derribado, fue seguido por la Dirección de Inteligencia del Estado Mayor y el Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior de Rusia en Mariupol sobre la base de los resultados de la vigilancia externa de su amante en Turquía en Esmirna. La ciudadana ucraniana, conocida por los servicios secretos como Klut, siempre ha acompañado al general como esposa de campo, confidente y traductora. Tan pronto como se recibió la información de que esta señora había llegado a Mariupol, Rusia lanzó una operación militar y bloqueó la ciudad.

Todavía en Mariupol, de una fuente directa_​


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (10 Abr 2022)

La presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, expresó su opinión sobre las perspectivas de integración de Ucrania en la UE: "El proceso lleva años, pero en una situación extraordinaria debemos estar preparados para pasos no estándar"


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> La presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, expresó su opinión sobre las perspectivas de integración de Ucrania en la UE: "El proceso lleva años, pero en una situación extraordinaria debemos estar preparados para pasos no estándar"



No se que pensará Turquía…no creo que le siente bien.


----------



## Harman (10 Abr 2022)

Por supuesto, nadie salvará a Azov de Mariupol. Porque Zelensky necesita a esta gente viva incluso menos que Rusia. Una forma muy elegante de deshacerse de una seria amenaza política interna.

Si los nazis fueran inteligentes, no habrían caído en esta trampa. No se trata sólo de Ucrania...

t.me/mig41/16321


----------



## Tierra Azul (10 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Polonia envió el primer lote de tanques T-72 a Ucrania



Es curioso que manden armas de fabricacion soviética o rusa (que son dos épocas y nombres diferentes en una misma localización geográfica) eso para que es? para destruirlos y echar las culpas a rusia de cara a los mierdamedia presentandolas como armas rusas (en manos de los ukronanzis) y para consumo de los lerdos que se creen lo que dicen las tv anglosionistas y demas ralea? Panda de criminales


----------



## Harman (10 Abr 2022)

"Cuando los amigos esconden los ojos porque no saben qué decirte y les da vergüenza decir que tienen miedo de venir a ayudarte. Cuando los políticos que hablan de su apoyo, pero que no cogen el teléfono durante más de dos semanas y nadie habla con nadie.

Es para recordar, para recordarnos, para acordarnos siempre de Mariupol, para contarlo, pero es una ciudad de mártires, es una ciudad de luchadores y no estamos en el pasado, estamos en el presente, ¿entiendes?

Cuando lees sobre ti con pena y sigues existiendo, sigues viviendo con esperanza y entiendes que deben venir a ti" - Discurso de Kalina, residente de Azov

A pesar de nuestra actitud hacia Azov, debemos tener claro que Zelensky, que los enterró vivos, es aún peor. Los necesitaba únicamente para prolongar las hostilidades e infligir el máximo daño tanto a los antifascistas como a los civiles (por el bien de la imagen).

No necesita Azovs vivos porque los muertos hacen una gran foto y los vivos harán preguntas incómodas. Por cierto, sus hermanos tampoco tienen prisa por salvarlos.

t.me/mig41/16322

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Abr 2022)

Colin Rivas Show

Un portal de noticias ucraniano reconoce que la matanza de Bucha la realizó el ejército ucraniano para limpiar la ciudad de traidores y prorrusos EL 2 DE ABRIL: 
Полк спецпризначення "САФАРІ" почав зачистку Бучі від диверсантів та пособників Росії, - Нацполіція (видео)

LB.ua

Полк спецпризначення "САФАРІ" почав зачистку Бучі від диверсантів та пособників Росії, - Нацполіція
Спеціалісти вибухотехнічної служби проводять огляд місць військових злочинів РФ і вилучають вибухонебезпечні предмети і боєприпаси, що не здетонували.​


----------



## NS 4 (10 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> repugnante Monedero
> 
> comparar lo de Ucrania de ese modo, no tiene vergüenza
> 
> ...



...y monedeuro el politologo...dejo su fusil...

Se nos aburguesan ZHU...

DEFIENDEN AL AMO GLOBALSIONISTA...son globalistas indiferenciables...


----------



## Tierra Azul (10 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> LO REPITO SON QUTEO POR QUE ES INTERESANTISMO
> 
> 
> Magick,
> ...



tienes mas info de eso? asi sin mas, suena muy peliculero, atando cabos con el oficial frances despedido seria interesante saber que esconden ademas de oficiales (supeustamente de la otan)....


----------



## Sinjar (10 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Haciendo ejercicio de hemeroteca he encontrado esta noticia que publicó Antena 3 en 2016. La capacidad de redención del ser humano es increíble. Han pasado de hacer estas barbaridades a ser unos auténticos héroes que representan los verdaderos valores de occidente. Maravilloso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son unos hijos de puta. Y ahora esa misma cadena nos venden al bando ucraniano como "los buenos". El ABC publicó esta misma noticia en su web, y a día de hoy esta borrada. 

Gracias a la caché de google, puede verse.

La prensa española elimina noticias donde informaba de las...


----------



## Sinjar (10 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Por supuesto, nadie salvará a Azov de Mariupol. Porque Zelensky necesita a esta gente viva incluso menos que Rusia. Una forma muy elegante de deshacerse de una seria amenaza política interna.
> 
> Si los nazis fueran inteligentes, no habrían caído en esta trampa. No se trata sólo de Ucrania...
> 
> t.me/mig41/16321



Les espera una horrible muerte. Muchos van a pagar las barbaries que han cometido desde 2014. Ninguna pena me dan esos ukros.


----------



## zapatitos (10 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Más tropas rusas hacia el frente,,poco a poco y sin pausa…





Solo son chavales engañados por Putin que no saben que se van al frente de Ucrania y los que aplauden también han sido engañados porque Putin les ha dicho que eso es un nuevo rally de competición de camiones militares.

Saludos.


----------



## Harman (10 Abr 2022)

"Kalyna" de Azov se queja en otro mensaje al vacío de que los nazis de Mariupol han sido abandonados, nadie va a desbloquearlos, tienen miedo de salvarlos de las tropas rusas, y los que dicen estar en contacto con los restos del grupo de las AFU en Mariupol, de hecho ya ni siquiera cogen el teléfono cuando los nazis de Mariupol llaman exigiendo el desbloqueo de la ciudad.
¿Por qué? ¿Por qué se pone triste este nazi "Kalyna"? 

t.me/boris_rozhin/41310


----------



## Sinjar (10 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> ...y monedeuro el politologo...dejo su fusil...
> 
> Se nos aburguesan ZHU...
> 
> DEFIENDEN AL AMO GLOBALSIONISTA...son globalistas indiferenciables...



Podemos...

¿Que esperáis?


----------



## otroyomismo (10 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Si es verdad, a ver si cogen a unos cuantos vivos.
> 
> Un vídeo de navy seals capturados quiero



Me too


----------



## Harman (10 Abr 2022)

Un campo aterrador en Mariupol.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41311


----------



## Sinjar (10 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> "Kalyna" de Azov se queja en otro mensaje al vacío de que los nazis de Mariupol han sido abandonados, nadie va a desbloquearlos, tienen miedo de salvarlos de las tropas rusas, y los que dicen estar en contacto con los restos del grupo de las AFU en Mariupol, de hecho ya ni siquiera cogen el teléfono cuando los nazis de Mariupol llaman exigiendo el desbloqueo de la ciudad.
> ¿Por qué? ¿Por qué se pone triste este nazi "Kalyna"?
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/41310



Me lo gozo.


----------



## Archimanguina (10 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Pues ya está tomada la ciudad si se toma el centro de poder, se da por tomada. Que queden restos escondidos de Ukras ya no determina nada.



eso mismo pensaba von paulus y mira como acabo...de la cabeza al rabo todo es toro.


----------



## Harman (10 Abr 2022)

Ramzan Kadyrov publica un vídeo con las armas capturadas de los ucranazis

El jefe de la República de Chechenia dijo que las fuerzas de seguridad rusas habían liquidado a unos 18 ucranazis, incluidos oficiales y comandantes.

"Nuestros combatientes han establecido una transferencia constante de nazis a su padre [Bandera]", añadió el líder checheno.

t.me/Soldierline/2967

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Top5 (10 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No se que pensará Turquía…no creo que le siente bien.



Y algunos países que reciben dinero de los fondos de la UE...
Ahora a pagar una morterada...


----------



## Sinjar (10 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Si es verdad, a ver si cogen a unos cuantos vivos.
> 
> Un vídeo de navy seals capturados quiero



Opino igual.

Karma, justicia divina, Libia, Siria, llámalo X..


----------



## piru (10 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Plaza Sintagma, Atenas.
> 
> Concentración de ukros.
> 
> ...



Es que así no vale, el ruso juega con ventaja porque no está enrollado a un árbol con los pantalones bajados. ¿Cómo le va a dar el ukra, que sólo sabe pegar a gente indefensa? Putos rusos cobardes, plantarle cara al ukronazi en lugar de dejarse pegar con el culo a pelito.

Por qué no se dejo atar a una árbol como este otro?:


----------



## Salamandra (10 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No se que pensará Turquía…no creo que le siente bien.



Pues... vender la piel y nadar entre dos aguas. A punto estuvieron de asesinarle y aún así coquetea con ambos grupos. Siempre pensaré que es la única forma inteligente de unirse a la OTAN, con condiciones.

Repartirá con Rusia Siria según llegue gas y trigo y venderá a Europa la no entrada por las no sanciones, salvo que por el otro lado paguen más y listo.,

No dejo pasar buques de guerra pero no me entero cuando metes en cargueros lo que no debes etc y con suerte vendo la info a mi vecino.

Otra cosa es que para que haya usado Erdogán este hecho pero a la OTAN hay quye ir de mercenario o quedarse en casa, no de tambor y sin tocar la música nacional.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Es curioso que manden armas de fabricacion soviética o rusa (que son dos épocas y nombres diferentes en una misma localización geográfica) eso para que es? para destruirlos y echar las culpas a rusia de cara a los mierdamedia presentandolas como armas rusas (en manos de los ukronanzis) y para consumo de los lerdos que se creen lo que dicen las tv anglosionistas y demas ralea? Panda de criminales



Es una inveterada táctica yanqui. En Vietnam tenian unas "fuerzas de tareas" inflitradas en la RDVN, se dedicaban a información, secuestros y terrorismo, estaban formadas por individuos orientales (filipinos, malayos, etc) el armanento no podiá ser de fabricación yanqui de ningun modo, pues su captura involucaría a los Bastardos, asi que los armaron con una amalgama de armas autonánicas danesas, francesas y británicas. Estos terroristas estaban cubiertos por mar y aire por un operativo llamado "De Soto".


----------



## delhierro (10 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> repugnante Monedero
> 
> comparar lo de Ucrania de ese modo, no tiene vergüenza
> 
> ...



¿ Te has molestado en ojear el documental que enlazas ?

Minuto 7:00 "Guerra empezada por Rusia, pero provocada por la ampliación de la OTAN hacia el Este" y por cierto culpa a los yanquis en todo momento. Hombre no le pidais que sea Putiniano y bastante dice con la que esta cayendo a los disidentes.


----------



## NS 4 (10 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "¿Cree que hay fascismo en Ucrania? No, no es fascismo... ¡Los fascistas no robaban ni mataban a su propia gente! ¡Es un satanismo feroz, sin sentido y sin piedad!"
> ¿lo dije o no lo dije? Ucrania es una boca del Infierno.



EL GLOBALISMO ES SATANISMO!!!

PORQUE QUIERE DESTRUIR LA BELLEZA Y DIVERSIDAD DE LA CREACION, Y TODOS LOS DONES CONCEDIDOS AL SER HUMANO


----------



## Impresionante (10 Abr 2022)

. Robert Kiyosaki advierte de una recesión en EE.UU. y dice que el aumento de la inflación podría "acabar con el 50% de la población" del país

Empresario, inversor, escritor, conferencista y orador motivacional estadounidense de ascendencia japonesa.


----------



## Oso Polar (10 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Plaza Sintagma, Atenas.
> 
> Concentración de ukros.
> 
> ...



Esto va terminar muy mal, y Europa esta comprando todos los boletos, no aprendieron nada de la WWII.


----------



## Simo Hayha (10 Abr 2022)

rusia no consigue tomar una ciudad como mariupol en mes y medio, pero ey, van a invadir media Europa y tal.


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Abr 2022)

Rumor - por confirmar

Los S-300 eslovacos que fueron entregados a Ucrania ya fueron destruidos en la región de Mykolaiv antes de ser llevados a su lugar de despliegue.


----------



## arriondas (10 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No se que pensará Turquía…no creo que le siente bien.



Acercando a Turquía al bloque euroasiático... Buena jugada por parte de la UE...


----------



## Nico (10 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Son unos hijos de puta. Y ahora esa misma cadena nos venden al bando ucraniano como "los buenos". El ABC publicó esta misma noticia en su web, y a día de hoy esta borrada.
> 
> Gracias a la caché de google, puede verse.
> 
> La prensa española elimina noticias donde informaba de las...




1984 de Orwell en vivo y en directo.

El que controla el presente, controla el pasado. El que controla el pasado, controla el futuro.

Azov siempre fue buena y heroica. Nunca luchamos contra Azov.


----------



## Honkler (10 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Rumor - por confirmar
> 
> Los S-300 eslovacos que fueron entregados a Ucrania ya fueron destruidos en la región de Mykolaiv antes de ser llevados a su lugar de despliegue.



No podía saberse


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Abr 2022)

Se ha confirmado la muerte de otro piloto de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania, Yevgeny Lysenko. El MiG-29 del piloto-instructor Lysenko fue derribado cerca de Zhytomyr por el sistema de defensa aérea de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.

@vorposte


----------



## clapham5 (10 Abr 2022)

Pregunta de examen . Vale 25 puntos
Que pais es mas libre ? " A " o " B " . Explique las razones

pais A : Puedes conducir cualquier tipo de coches ( construidos en el siglo XX , con traccion animal , hibridos , sin catalizador , etc . No pagas impuestos por tener una propiedad . Puedes criticar TODO excepto al Jefe de Estado . Puedes salir y entrar del pais siempre y cuando tengas VISA y no enfrentes cargos judiciales . Es socialmente aceptado sobornar a funcionarios publicos para agilizar tramites
Su gobierno no tiene relaciones diplomaticas con Israel pero si con Rusia . Los ninos salen al parque a jugar con otros ninos
La policia detiene primero y raras veces dispara . El pais no sufre del crimen organizado , mafias , terrorismo islamico , grupos nazis , nacionalismo , inmigracion ilegal . La policia mantiene el orden .

pais B : Solo puedes conducir coches que cumplan con las reglamentaciones E56 , E678 , E789 , E99 y E009 . Pagas impuestos a la propiedad que puede ser embargada segun sea de interes del estado . Esta prohibido criticar TODO ( incluyendo al Jefe del Estado )
Puedes salir y entrar del pais excepto si viajas a paises enemigos . Si sobornas a un funcionario vas a prision . Los ninos no socializan con otros ninos , se pasan el dia jugando videojuegos . La policia dispara primero ...o te da con la porra y pregunta despues .
Las mafias rumana , rusa , latinas controlan barrios enteros , inmigracion islamica descontrolada , hay extrema derecha nazi
nacionalismos y violacion de fronteras . La policia solo reprime a los rusofilos que apoyan a Putin


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Abr 2022)

Zachatovka, DNR. Restos de tecnología ucraniana.


----------



## amcxxl (10 Abr 2022)

Escoria sionista y escoria fascista se dan la mano en Kiev, ayer


Jefe de la administración de #Dnipropetrovsk: 
- Frecuentes ataques rusos hoy 
- infraestructura apuntada en Zvonetsky 
- los cohetes todavía golpean el aeropuerto en #Dnipro que ya está completamente destruido 
- los servicios de emergencia están trabajando en la escena, el número de víctimas se desconoce hasta el momento


----------



## mapachën (10 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Ayer 8 de Nissan de 5782 el clapham vio la luz ...
> Una pausa para recitar una tefilah . En fin . El clapham no es Moises que ve zarzas , ni Jacob que ve escaleras . Y que ves , clapham ?
> El Apocalipsis . Bueno , el Armagedon , que Apocalipsis es griego .
> El clapham es optimista . Cuando era pesimista ( y no recibia ni un misero ZANK porque aqui la gente es mala malisima ) y criticaba al Zar por su desastroza campana , sorry ...aparentemente desastroza campana en Ucrania lo era porque no entendia el " conceto " .
> ...



Y USA también importa diésel ruso… pero los muy gañanes por alguna extraña razón, le siguen vendiendo el diésel a los yankees.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Sinjar (10 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> rusia no consigue tomar una ciudad como mariupol en mes y medio, pero ey, van a invadir media Europa y tal.




Mariupól esta a puntito de caer, con un ejercito desincronizado, y armamento de la guerra fria, mientras que los defensores tienen armamento de ultima generación de la OTAN. 

Míralo con el prisma que te de la gana...


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Abr 2022)

El comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania está intentando activamente minar sectores del frente para frenar o prevenir la ofensiva rusa.

Sin embargo, surgen ciertos problemas en el proceso:

En la dirección Zaporozhye, las unidades ucranianas están colocando minas casi dentro de los asentamientos en la línea Kamianske-Orekhov. Esto plantea una gran amenaza de socavar y matar a la población civil local.

En el distrito Belgorod-Dnestrovsky de la región de Odessa, en la frontera con Transnistria, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania simplemente no tienen suficientes municiones. Por lo tanto, las unidades de zapadores simplemente se ven obligadas a imitar su configuración, colocando señales falsas sobre la minería en el área.

#Zaporozhye #Odessa #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Teuro (10 Abr 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Lo primero para Rusia las consecuencias económicas en la UE se la suda, pues lo que debe importar es que su operación militar vaya bien, y no lo está haciendo. La finalidad de la operación militar no era que la UE sufra económicamente. Era Ucrania. Se han ido de Kiev y se han replegado al Donbas. ¿Entonces a que vino mandar paracaidistas al aeropuerto de cerca de Kiev? A que vinieron esos combates a la entrada de Kiev?
> 
> Putin se ha equivocado. La guerra no va bien para los intereses rusos y ahora estan improvisando.



Es de necios embarcarse en una operación militar de este calibre sin pensar en las consecuencis económicas, en realidad nadie ha pensado en ellas y está siendo la parte "imprevisible" de la guerra, el problema de las consecuencias económicas es que tendrán efectos muy a largo plazo tras la conclusión de la propia guerra.


----------



## Engendro Racional (10 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Esto va terminar muy mal, y Europa esta comprando todos los boletos, no aprendieron nada de la WWII.



Ayer vi una pintada pro-ucraniana en mi barrio, Slava ukraini y una cruz céltica. No sé si habrán sido refugiados o neo-nazis despistados.


----------



## Impresionante (10 Abr 2022)

*Los 5 ejes para entender el resurgimiento del rublo frente al dólar, el euro y las sanciones*






Durante varios años, el rublo ha sido considerado injustamente como una moneda débil, pero cuando todo parecía estar en contra por la situación geopolítica y las sanciones occidentales, el rublo resurgió y sigue haciendo frente al dólar y al euro.
Según el analista Alexandre del Valle, el rublo está convirtiéndose en una estrategia de poder para Rusia.
El 7 de marzo, tras varias series de sanciones occidentales contra Rusia, el presidente Vladímir Putin anunció que los países hostiles con Moscú deberían pagar en rublos el gas que le compran a Rusia.
Cuando estos países se vean obligados a abrir cuentas en rublos en los bancos rusos, el rublo se convertirá en una moneda muy fuerte que estará respaldada por materias primas estratégicas y por las grandes reservas de oro del Banco Central.
Así lo señaló el columnista Alexandre del Valle en _Valeurs actuelles_, quien observó que la decisión del reelegido presidente de Hungría, Viktor Orban, de pagar el gas ruso en rublos significa el verdadero comienzo de una división en la UE respecto a los vínculos que mantienen con Rusia.
En consecuencia, la Comisión Europea inició procedimientos para bloquear los pagos europeos a Hungría, es decir, las subvenciones de la UE previamente destinadas a la economía húngara, casi el mismo día en que Orban ganó las elecciones.

*La estrategia rusa para restablecer su moneda*
*El primer eje* es la cara oculta de las sanciones impuestas por la coalición de aliados de EEUU. Según el analista, este lado de la sombra es condescendiente con el gas ruso y con Gazprom/Gazprombank porque las sanciones pretenden limitar la capacidad de Rusia para comprar dólares y euros, pero varios países europeos siguen comprando gas ruso porque dependen de él y porque no tienen proveedores alternativos suficientemente fuertes para satisfacer la demanda en Europa.
Es así que tres países de la UE incluso han acordado comprar gas ruso directamente en rublos: Hungría, Eslovaquia y Austria. Los demás países europeos, que dependen del gas ruso, han abierto cuentas en Gazprombank y tuvieron que convertir allí los euros en rublos.
*El segundo eje*, está en el aumento de los precios del petróleo y del gas natural que proporciona a Rusia una entrada constante de divisas. De acuerdo con Alexandre del Valle, a Moscú le ayuda la estabilidad de las relaciones comerciales que mantiene con otras grandes economías, como China, Brasil, la Unión Económica Euroasiática (UEE) y la India. Además, Rusia ha desarrollado contactos con países árabes y los Estados más desarrollados de África. Esto ha disipado los temores de que Rusia se declare insolvente y, por tanto, ha contribuido a fortalecer el rublo.

*El tercer eje*. Todo parecía estar en contra cuando la mitad de los 640.000 millones de dólares en moneda estadounidense, euros, yenes y otras divisas que Rusia tiene en EEUU y Europa fue congelada por Occidente. La congelación fue casi total, dejando solo dinero libre para pagar los intereses de la deuda soberana de Rusia. No obstante, el Departamento del Tesoro de EEUU permitió a los intermediarios financieros procesar los pagos para Rusia y eso ayudó enormemente a Moscú porque sin ello, Rusia habría tenido que extraer dólares vendiendo rublos, lo que habría depreciado su moneda. Y si Moscú no hubiera sido capaz de recaudar dólares rápidamente de sus diversos socios, Rusia se habría visto obligada a incumplir. Además, el Banco Central de Rusia elevó el tipo de interés al 20% el 28 de febrero. Los altos tipos de interés de los depósitos en los bancos rusos disuadieron a los rusos de vender rublos y comprar dólares o euros.
*El cuarto eje* consiste en que las autoridades rusas hicieron que las empresas cambien el 80% de sus ingresos extranjeros en rublos y esta medida resultó eficaz. Según el ejemplo del analista, una empresa metalúrgica rusa que gana 100 millones de euros con la venta de acero a Francia tiene que cambiar 80 millones de euros de este dinero a rublos, independientemente del tipo de cambio.
Se sabe que las empresas rusas hacen muchos negocios con empresas extranjeras y ganan muchos euros, dólares y yenes, es por eso que la conversión del 80% de los ingresos de las empresas exportadoras rusas en rublos crea una fuerte demanda de la moneda rusa, lo que contribuye a su apreciación.
*El quinto eje* tuvo lugar cuando el Kremlin emitió un decreto por el que se prohibía a los corredores rusos vender valores de propiedad extranjera. Al prohibir estas ventas, Moscú reforzó los mercados de valores y de bonos. Así consiguió mantener el dinero dentro del país y esto también contribuyó a evitar la caída del rublo.

*EEUU y Europa, metidos en una camisa de 11 varas*
Si bien el rublo se ha recuperado, los esfuerzos de Moscú no han tenido pleno éxito porque todos los contratos de suministro de gas natural firmados con Rusia siguen estipulando que los pagos se realicen en euros, dólares u otras monedas extranjeras. Entonces, Moscú tendrá que renegociar los contratos con los que pagan en euros, como han hecho los países de la UE.
Es cierto que Rusia es el mayor productor y exportador de gas natural, pero Del Valle cree que *los compradores pueden recurrir a otros proveedores* y lo más probable es que intenten reducir la cantidad de gas que compran a Rusia y este recurso será especialmente probable si aumenta la presión de EEUU. El analista considera que EEUU no se quedará de brazos cruzados ante las intenciones de Rusia, China y otros actores de promover la desdolarización, ya que podría perder una importante palanca de su poder. En un intento de dejar a Rusia sin fondos, los estadounidenses han aumentado el suministro de gas de esquisto a la UE y los europeos están incrementando sus compras en los yacimientos del Mar del Norte, Catar y Azerbaiyán.
Si bien el gas catarí también podría ayudar a Europa, este se vende a un precio más alto que el ruso. Además, este gas todavía tiene que ser transportado a los puertos europeos y la infraestructura necesaria, que no está disponible en los puertos, no puede construirse en un año. El analista calculó que solo para sustituir el Nord Stream 2, suspendido desde el conflicto de Ucrania, se necesitarían más de 700 buques portacontenedores.
En opinión de Del Valle, aparte del gas y el petróleo, *Rusia acabará exigiendo rublos para todos los bienes estratégicos de que dispone*: el trigo, cereales, fertilizantes, metales raros y otros. Es por eso que muchos países simplemente no podrán rechazar estas exportaciones rusas.

El analista considera que si el conflicto ucraniano llega a su fin como resultado de las negociaciones ruso-ucranianas, EEUU puede arrepentirse de su estrategia de contención de los intentos de integración de las antiguos territorios del Imperio ruso, una política que ha sido llevada a cabo por Washington desde la década de 2000 y que ha obligado a Rusia a oponerse a la expansión hacia al este de la OTAN.

Esta estrategia euroasiática antirrusa de EEUU acabó perjudicando el "giro asiático" iniciado por Barack Obama y, según Del Valle, resultó mucho más contraproducente que el aislacionismo de Donald Trump. Es así que el intento de aislar a Rusia acelerará la desdolarización o desarrollo de un mundo cada vez más multipolar, subrayó.

"Incluso se corre el riesgo de que el dólar caiga en favor del rublo y el yuan chino, que Arabia Saudí ha acordado recibir por su petróleo. Parece que el concepto mismo de petrodólar pronto llegará a su fin", concluyó el analista.


----------



## Simo Hayha (10 Abr 2022)

Uno ve los videos del ejército alemán de la segunda guerra mundial y aunque, como los rusos, tenían el cerebelo derroído por la propaganda nazionalista, eran gente ordenada, limpia, entrenada y motivada.

Luego ves al ejéricto ruso, que no son más que una panda de cochinos desaseados, formado por delincuentes comunes, personas de bajo coeficiente intelectual y holgazanes a los que les han dado un tanque e indicado con el dedo por donde queda Ucrania...

Yo solo espero que no se les averíen los camiones-crematorio porque si no el edor va a llegar hasta Albacete


----------



## Teuro (10 Abr 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Rusia está defendiendo a los dos Estados que ha reconocido. Y eso supone combatir a Ucrania, que es quien los está atacando. Pero no veo cómo podría eso derivar en una invasión a otros países como Letonia.



Ya se decía antes de la invasión de que hacer una concesión a Rusia para quedarse el este de Ucrania sería visto como una debilidad y que no sería la última concesión que habría que darle, por eso, cuanto más caro le resulte a Rusia esta operación menor probabilidad de que se aventure a otra. De todas formas esto se ha salido de madre en el plano económico, que es donde se va a desarrollar la guerra real.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Abr 2022)

Este conflicto es como muy raro con lo de los embargos y no embargos…me suena a que no están diciendo la verdad ni por asomo ni unos ni otros…
Estados Unidos aumentó las compras de petróleo a Rusia en un 43 %
Первоисточник публикации: США увеличили закупки нефти у России на 43%
Politikus.ru


----------



## Abstenuto (10 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Plaza Sintagma, Atenas.
> 
> Concentración de ukros.
> 
> ...



Vaya cojonazos. Se baja del coche y le surte de hostias a pocos metros de una manifestación pro-ucraniana


----------



## Salamandra (10 Abr 2022)

¿ Que va a pasar con la deuda rusa pagada en rublos? Porque si no puedes comprar la deuda, no puedes pagar en rublos y si en cuento pones el dinero para pagar en la moneda te lo confiscan, no sólo estás robando a los rusos sino a los tenedores de bonos.

Quizás la única solución sea convertirlos en bono basura y recomprarlos. Pero seguro que hay unos pocos listos de ciertos gobiernos que en plan buitreo estarán esperando la jugada.


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Abr 2022)

S-300 desde Bielorrusia por ejemplo?


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (10 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Este conflicto es como muy raro con lo de los embargos y no embargos…me suena a que no están diciendo la verdad ni por asomo ni unos ni otros…
> Estados Unidos aumentó las compras de petróleo a Rusia en un 43 %
> Первоисточник публикации: США увеличили закупки нефти у России на 43%
> Politikus.ru



Lo cual está dejando en evidencia que no se puede prescindir de las materias primas de Rusia, del fertilizante tampoco. Queramos o no y hoy por hoy, no se si en los próximos años, Rusia tiene la sartén por el mango y nos va a mandar a la prehistoria si los embargos y sanciones se ejecutan de verdad.

Mientras, ellos van a sufrir poco o nada, no hay más que ver el rublo; no es que el rublo genere mucha confianza, es que el dólar ya no se lo cree nadie.


----------



## Teuro (10 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> No los veo improvisando, siempre se tienen que hacer cambios, pero todos dentro de una previsión. Es evidente que en la preparación se contemplan todos los escenarios, y que el asalto a kiev no saliese como estaba previsto no les deja de repente sin saber que hacer. Tienen que adaptarse y moverse a otro escenario. Desde fuera puede parecer improvisar, pero lógicamente es algo contemplado. Igual que tenían estudiados todos los escenarios de guerra económica con la UE, y han ido detrás de las sanciones ejecutando estas acciones. No es que sean genios, es que es algo que cualquier nación competente haría sistemáticamente, y en este conflicto no veo que haya sucedido nada tan excepcional que pueda haberles descolocado hasta el punto de romper cualquier prevision y verse forzados a improvisar.



No se usted, pero a mi me da la impresión de que "las previsiones" ya están totalmente desbordadas y que la sucesión de la guerra ya tiene vida propia. Siempre me ha hecho gracia los que piensan que un grupo de masones iluminati y reptilianos tienen planificada ya la existencia humana para los próximos 1.000 años. De toda la vida se ha dicho eso de que "las guerras se saen como comienzan, pero no como terminan". Pues bien, esta la planificación se jodió en la primera semana de ella. De ahí el cambio de plan, de generales, de objetivos, el cambio del comportamiento de los países de la OTAN. Todo va ya por libre.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> tienes mas info de eso? asi sin mas, suena muy peliculero, atando cabos con el oficial frances despedido seria interesante saber que esconden ademas de oficiales (supeustamente de la otan)....



nop ni idea.. igual es fake no se xD
pero suena dentro de lo posible ....
al menos como explicacion de por que se han replegado sobre el puerto ese... que tengan tuneles | bases subterraneas alli y consideren vital el sitio o al menos mas facil entrar y salir por ahi
o presentar ahi la resistencia final


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Abr 2022)

_Vídeo: Militares ucranianos colocando minas terrestres cerca de las casas de la gente, las mujeres les dicen que paren - no escuchan. _



¿Pero no eran los malvados rusos los que ponian minas?...


----------



## Teuro (10 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1020219
> 
> 
> El diputado de la Duma estatal de la región de Crimea, Sheremet, propuso restaurar la provincia de Taurida dentro de sus límites históricos.



„Lebensraum“.


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Abr 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas rusas operan desde Bielorrusia desde el primer día. Es más en un primer momento usaron los s-400 desde allí. Hicieron un par de derribos y los apagaron por otros sistemas.
Desde Polonia por ejemplo entran armas y mercenarios sin control desde el primer día, de normal en ambos casos sería un causus belli pero así son las cosas.


----------



## mapachën (10 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Esto me suena a un libro que lei de la Inquisicion en la Sevilla del siglo XVI que se decia que los judios sacaban el sebo de los bebés cristianos para hacer unguentos magicos o no recuerdo que hostias.
> 
> Es la demonización del enemigo. Nada nuevo bajo el sol.



El problema es que eso que leíste, seguramente, fuese real… líbelo del sangre, santo niño de la guarda, etc…


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Simo Hayha (10 Abr 2022)

Putin nombra otro retrasao para dirigir la invasión de ucrania, el anterior no era lo suficientemente tonto.


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (10 Abr 2022)

Una explosión en Rubizhne. *09.04.2022 *

t.me/boris_rozhin/41322

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Gotthard (10 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es lo sabe muy bien una amiga mía, nacida en Lutsk, en Volinia, y de padre ucraniano y madre rusa, además con algo de sangre polaca por parte de padre (de origen mixto, nada raro en según que lugares). Algunos miembros de su familia paterna fueron asesinados durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, a manos de los esbirros de Bandera. Tuvieron que marcharse a Rusia a mediados de los 90 debido al acoso feroz que sufría su madre, por el mero hecho de ser rusa. Según ella, los del oeste no tienen remedio, son así y nunca cambiarán.
> 
> Banderistán... Odian de una manera atroz a los rusos, a los polacos y a los húngaros. Eso ya no es ideología, es propio de gente enferma. Y Occidente lleva años y años alimentando a ese monstruo. Es el agujero negro de Europa.



Y no te olvides de gitanos roma y zingaros, judios askhenazis, tártaros, moldavos y cualquier otra cosa que no sean ellos, excepto los miticos vikingos varegos de los que dicen descender. Los banderistas nunca defraudan. Los nazis alemanes de las SS eran unos monaguillos a su lado. Solo los ustacha croatas les igualaban en crueldad y violencia gratuita contra civiles de otra etnias.

Aqui los tenemos en diversas fases del genocidio banderista con elegantes uniformes alemanes, la segunda foto, para que no quede duda de que palo iban los fundadores de los actuales partidos nacionalistas ucranianos, era el juramento de lealtad personal a Hitler.





Eso si, despues de masacrar con verdadera alegría a casi 4 millones de personas en su pais en los casi cuatro años que duro la fiesta del _Gau_ aleman de Ucrania, tras vencer la resistencia alemana en el rio Dnieper en la primavera del 44 llego el ucraniano de Odessa, Rodion Malinovski como jefe del 3er Frente Ucraniano, tras tentarse las ropas nada menos que con Erich Von Manstein en varias batallas de dimensiones colosales.

Muy buen conocedor de la realidad social ucraniana empezo a localizar y detener a los nazis ucranianos que no habian huido hacia el oeste, pero le fue concedido el mando del 2º Frente Ucraniano que se disponia a liderar el asalto a los Balcanes. El mando sovietico en Ucrania quedo en manos de Tolbujin en lo militar (solo nominalmente, porque estaba con Malinovski en el pastel de los balcanes) y de Krushev como comisario politico, que hizo todo lo posible por frenar la busqueda y captura de los nazis ucranianos, que ademas lo habian puesto muy facil por la cantidad de fotos y peliculas que habian dejado grabando con orgullo sus atrocidades contra civiles, amen de sesudas listas de miembros de cada organización y de los bienes de los que las victimas eran despojadas.

No obstante ni con tartaros ni con cosacos tuvo tantos miramientos el borracho Nikita y la NKVD hizo autentico genocidio de ambas etnias arrasando localidades enteras de gentes, que si bien se habian alineado con los alemanes a nivel militar, apenas habia testimonios fiables de que participaran incluso indirectamente en crimenes contra civiles. La sorprendente inacción de Krushev como gobernador de Ucrania contra los nazis hizo que Ucrania fuera durante toda la guerra fria un coladero para los servicios occidentales, ya que pervivieron como organización clandestina apuñalando intereses sovieticos durante todo ese tiempo financiados por la RFA y USA, pero esa ya es otra historia.


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Abr 2022)

Oficial del FSVNG para la República de Chechenia en Mariupol.

Foto: Ilya Pitalev


----------



## Simo Hayha (10 Abr 2022)

EEUU va a suministrar misiles guiados por laser para los Bayraktar ucranios. Lo que nos vamos a reir.


----------



## Seronoser (10 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> si cae odesa rusia estrangulara a lo que quede de ucrania por el sur sin salida al mar y su economia se resentira por no poder comerciar por mar.
> el futuro de ucrania es muy negro.



En el fondo no hace falta ni que caiga Odesa. Con mi palillovsky desde Moscú, creo que es lo que van a plantear los rusos.
Puedes unir Transnitria desde Tiraspol, la capital, hasta Mykolaiv y Kherson, dejando un corredor, y dejando bloqueada Odesa, como un Kaliningrado. Para esto, solo hay que controlar Mykolaiv.

Ya echarán los prorusos de Odesa a los ucras. Recordemos que Odesa es una ciudad pro rusa, llena de judíos. 
Odesa sería la tercera ciudad más poblada de España...con un millón de habitantes.


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Abr 2022)

_Yevgeny Primakov llamó a Rusia-India-China (RIC) el triángulo estratégico. Estas tres naciones por sí solas comprenden: el 38% de la población mundial, el 42% del trigo, el 66% del acero, el 45% de las nuevas centrales nucleares. Los tres están siendo atacados por los angloamericanos. 

_


----------



## Harman (10 Abr 2022)

Como muchos ya han señalado, el tema de Kramatorsk ha sido gradualmente eclipsado por la propaganda ucraniana debido al descubrimiento del número de serie del misil, que apunta a las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. Es muy probable que el autor del asesinato en masa de los residentes de Kramatorsk sea el personal de uno de los lanzadores y el mando del 19º RbR de las AFU, también responsable del ataque sobre Donetsk a mediados de marzo (también se utilizó una cabeza de racimo sobre un grupo de civiles).

t.me/boris_rozhin/41323


----------



## Simo Hayha (10 Abr 2022)

Zelensky solo se reunirá con putin para firmar el armisticio de rendición de Ucrania.


----------



## delhierro (10 Abr 2022)

Esta lejos de donde esta la infantería, los aviones de los rusos andan por todo el pais. Lo ha podido derribar cualquiera de sus cazas, que ademas tiene misiles AA de largo alcance.


----------



## Simo Hayha (10 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1020527
> 
> 
> Oficial del FSVNG para la República de Chechenia en Mariupol.
> ...



Se pueden ver por todas partes los ramos de flores con los que la población recibió a sus orcolibertadores


----------



## Decipher (10 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1020527
> 
> 
> Oficial del FSVNG para la República de Chechenia en Mariupol.
> ...



¿Están usando Rovsgardiya en labores de combate?


----------



## Harman (10 Abr 2022)

ISIS

t.me/surf_noise1/10753


----------



## Gotthard (10 Abr 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> El cineasta lituano muerto en Mariúpol fue ejecutado por los rusos, no en una explosión
> 
> 
> El cineasta lituano Mantas Kvedaravicius, muerto en Ucrania el 2 de abril, fue capturado y abatido por soldados rusos en la ciudad sitiada de Mariúpol. Lo avanzó el
> ...



Como es que hay noticias de internacional / guerra de ucrania en un periódico deportivo?????


----------



## ksa100 (10 Abr 2022)

¿han denunciado ya a ese individuo?


----------



## Oso Polar (10 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> prefiero que los maten a tiros, no quiero piedad para esta gentuza, mataron a dos antepasados mios en la II, y encima vuelven de la mano de la puta Union Europeda que los alimentan y apoyan con armas y financiacion
> 
> 
> cual vpn aconsejas ?



Stalin, a quién se acusa de genocida, tuvo mano suave con Alemanes, Bálticos, Polacos Rumanos, Búlgaros y Finlandeses. Todos en su momentos agredieron a la URSS y, con la excepción de polacos, intervinieron de forma activa en la invasión y crímenes de guerra cometidos contra los ciudadanos soviéticos. Una vez derrotados debieron haber ejecutado a todos los colaboracionistas y desguazar sus estados en pequeñas republicas manejables esto en el caso de Finlandia, Rumania y Bulgaria, en tanto a Alemania y Bálticos sus poblaciones debieron ser enviadas a diversas partes de Rusia para cumplir con el trabajo de reconstrucción y nunca regresar a sus tierras, lo mismo hubieran hecho ellos si ganaban la guerra.

Genghis Khan sabia bien lo que hacia.


----------



## Seronoser (10 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Mario Draghi vuela a Argelia para acordar más gas contra la dependencia rusa*
> 
> El primer ministro italiano, Mario Draghi, viajará mañana lunes a Argelia con la *intención de cerrar nuevos acuerdos de compra de gas que le permitan acelerar el fin de la dependencia del suministro ruso*, a raíz de la invasión de Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Cuando se entere de que Argelia es aliado estratégico de Rusia


----------



## amcxxl (10 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Y no te olvides de gitanos roma y zingaros, judios askhenazis, tártaros, moldavos y cualquier otra cosa que no sean ellos, excepto los miticos vikingos varegos de los que dicen descender. Los banderistas nunca defraudan. Los nazis alemanes de las SS eran unos monaguillos a su lado. Solo los ustacha croatas les igualaban en crueldad y violencia gratuita contra civiles de otra etnias.
> 
> Aqui los tenemos en diversas fases del genocidio banderista con elegantes uniformes alemanes, la segunda foto, para que no quede duda de que palo iban los fundadores de los actuales partidos nacionalistas ucranianos, era el juramento de lealtad personal a Hitler.
> 
> ...




Nikita, el mazorcas, estaba casado con una ragul de Ucrania Occidental , probablemente el mismo tuviera raices en Ucrania occidental dado que los campesinos se desplazaban como campesinos hacia el este cuando hacia falta mano de obra campesina
Fue un gran traidor


----------



## Harman (10 Abr 2022)

Noticias de un suscriptor alemán

Hoy, 10.04.2022, a las 13:00 horas, cientos de personas con banderas salieron a apoyar a Rusia en la ciudad alemana de Fráncfort del Meno. La demostración duró 3 horas.

Durante la manifestación la gente coreó "¡Rusia!", "¡Donbass!", así como los nombres de famosos clásicos rusos "¡Tchaikovsky! ¡Dostoievski! Pushkin!", pronunciándose así contra la rusofobia. También se interpretaron canciones pioneras, "Katyusha", el himno ruso y canciones del grupo "Lyube".

El cementerio estaba cerrado el domingo, por lo que la colocación de flores a los héroes de la Segunda Guerra Mundial tuvo lugar en la ciudad.

t.me/surf_noise1/10750


----------



## ksa100 (10 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Mariupól esta a puntito de caer, con un ejercito desincronizado, y armamento de la guerra fria, mientras que los defensores tienen armamento de ultima generación de la OTAN.
> 
> Míralo con el prisma que te de la gana...



Mariupol es más pequeño que Murcia, míralo con el prisma que te de la gana, Putin ha fracasado, Rusia no existe.


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Abr 2022)

Voluntarios rusos y tanque T-64BV del ejército ucraniano en la región de Kharkiv.


----------



## alnitak (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (10 Abr 2022)

Yuriy Kasyanov, un LOM ucraniano muy conocido en los círculos estrechos (activista del Maidán, voluntario de la ATO, etc.), no es un hombre estúpido. Y sus observaciones son interesantes. Una cosa - después de "a" se debería decir "b". Y la "b" es que Marx tenía razón, y el patriotismo ucraniano para el capital global es sólo un elemento prescindible. Comprobar nuestra hipótesis es fácil: basta con asegurarse de que tiene poder predictivo. Predecimos que nadie va a "limpiar" estos puntos de control VIP. Recuerda que en un mes, dos, tres...

* * *

"Ahora todo el país tiene que prepararse para las batallas decisivas, mientras que en el frente interno miles de personas están "luchando" en puestos de bloqueo innecesarios. Especialmente divertidos son los "puestos de bloqueo" a la entrada y salida de los pueblos de élite, donde los patriotas locales acomodados han vestido y calzado a sus guardias de seguridad con las mejores ropas (ha pasado un siglo desde que se vio el frente), y han alistado a sus jardineros y conductores en la defensa terrorista...
Todos los demás coches que circulan por la carretera tienen una luz intermitente y/o placas de matrícula especiales sobre un fondo negro,... Pasas por Kiev y ves pasar a los intermitentes y es un lío total. Los verdaderos coches militares no pueden pasar y la chantra local pro defensa disfruta de la vida de gasolinera en gasolinera ....
Ya es hora de que hagamos una redada en esta fiesta de la vida con citaciones en el acto. Después de la guerra, esta banda bien vestida se paseará como héroes, con el pecho cubierto de medallas, mientras que los verdaderos héroes se pudrirán bajo tierra. Ya hemos pasado por esto después de Maidan, y después de 2014-2015.

t.me/mig41/16323


----------



## Magick (10 Abr 2022)

_Zakhar Prilepin @zakharprilepin

MARIUPOL: POR QUÉ NO SE RINDEN

En Donetsk, cuando discutimos el comportamiento de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los batallones nacionales en Mariupol, las milicias reconocieron su alta resistencia: condenadas a la derrota, se entregan al cautiverio mucho más lentamente de lo que nos gustaría.
La agrupación era, como decíamos, de hasta 10 mil (incluso se hablaba de 14 mil personas).
De momento quedan 3.000 y solo unos 500 se han rendido para siempre, es decir, han perdido al menos dos tercios de su plantilla, pero igual han resistido.
Rendimiento sin precedentes.
Y luego vino una explicación muy importante para todo lo que estaba pasando.
Un preso ucraniano informó ayer que había hasta 200 o incluso más mercenarios y especialistas en Mariupol.
Wow Qué.
No son cinco ni 50. Eso es un batallón en total. Probablemente hay muchos oficiales entre ellos. Muchos militares, actualizados y altamente conscientes.
¡En Mariupol, en principio, no podían darse por vencidos! Estaban demasiado atados por esta circunstancia. Los mercenarios no pueden ser hechos prisioneros.
Primero, esta es la forma más poderosa de información e influencia negociadora de Rusia en aquellos países que representan los mercenarios.
Anatoly Shariy acertó: si los franceses estuvieran allí, esto también podría influir en el resultado de las elecciones en Francia.
Imagínese, qué pasaría si hubiera, digamos, 50 franceses allí. O 100?! ¡Y todos cayeron en el segundo round! ¡Con nombres, apellidos y órdenes directas de la dirección francesa!
Macron llamó a Putin todos los días.
En segundo lugar, los mercenarios saben que la Convención de Ginebra no se aplica a ellos. Cuál de ellos, si lo desea, lo contará todo. Tres tribunales de Nuremberg no serán suficientes.
Como resultado, como cemento, mantuvieron unido a todo el grupo ucraniano en Mariupol.

Rusia Today_


----------



## Teuro (10 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Rusia ha invadido un experimento de los banqueros de NY, una MIERDA inventada por los cerdos de la deuda para ver si destruyen una de las pocas naciones que aún se les oponen a sus planes eugenésicos y asesinos. Aceptar este sapo es aceptar todo lo demás del NWO nefasto que nos tiene bajo su bota, esta no es una guerra imperialista de Rusia, es una guerra de SUPERVIVENCIA.



La actual Ucrania la creó la Unión Soviética, así que no creo que sea invento de NY. Es más, se aceptó su independencia en los años 90 en un acuerdo firmado entre Rusia y Ucrania. Lo que si está claro que Ucrania no es un estado nación como muchos de Europa, de hecho no hay ni siguiera acuerdo de qué es exactamente un ucraniano salvo que un habitante de Ucrania, pero eso no es excusa para que la nación no tenga derecho a existir. Quizás debería haberse planteado la posible secesión de las zonas rusas, pero no mediante una invasión. Es posible que occidente hubiera aceptado una invasión de las dos provincias rusas de Ucrania sin ir tan lejos en las sanciones, pero Rusia se la jugó al ir a por todo.


----------



## Harman (10 Abr 2022)

Respecto a la amenaza terrorista de "nivel amarillo" declarada en Kursk. De hecho, esto debería hacerse en todas las regiones fronterizas con Ucrania y no hay nada que temer.

Estamos luchando en una guerra, la zona del frente debe ser objeto de especial atención, más aún en el período previo a la culminación de la batalla por el Donbass.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no pueden mostrar resultados impresionantes en el frente. Ucrania tiene algunos éxitos tácticos, pero nada desde el punto de vista operativo o estratégico.

Por lo tanto, es probable que el GUR y el SBU ucranianos intenten desatar una guerra terrorista en nuestro territorio. Debemos estar preparados para ello y destruir cualquier intento tanto de infiltrar grupos de saboteadores "a través de la cinta" como de aplastar a la clientela ucraniana dentro del país.

t.me/sashakots/31077


----------



## rejon (10 Abr 2022)

1.222 residentes de la región de Kiev fueron asesinados por el ejército ruso durante la ocupación - Fiscal General Irina Venediktova.


----------



## Alvin Red (10 Abr 2022)

*Off Topic Francia*

Macron 24% 
Le Pen 24%
Jean-Luc Mélenchon 19%
Eric Zemmour 8%.
Valérie Pécresse 8%

Primera encuesta a pie de urna, desde Bélgica
*Nota: Es solo una encuesta no los resultados definitivos.*









Présidentielle 2022 : Emmanuel Macron et Marine Le Pen au coude-à-coude, avec 24% des voix


Selon nos informations, un sondage à la sortie des urnes réalisé par un institut de sondage en milieu d'après-midi...




www.rtbf.be


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Como es que hay noticias de internacional / guerra de ucrania en un periódico deportivo?????



Es algo un tanto curioso desde hace años. Es como si tomasen a los forofos deportivos como más influenciables, por decirlo suavemente…


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La actual Ucrania la creó la Unión Soviética, así que no creo que sea invento de NY. Es más, se aceptó su independencia en los años 90 en un acuerdo firmado entre Rusia y Ucrania. Lo que si está claro que Ucrania no es un estado nación como muchos de Europa, de hecho no hay ni siguiera acuerdo de qué es exactamente un ucraniano salvo que un habitante de Ucrania, pero eso no es excusa para que la nación no tenga derecho a existir. *Quizás debería haberse planteado la posible secesión de las zonas rusas*, pero no mediante una invasión. Es posible que occidente hubiera aceptado una invasión de las dos provincias rusas de Ucrania sin ir tan lejos en las sanciones, pero Rusia se la jugó al ir a por todo.



No se preocupe, descuide que ahora sí que se planteará...


----------



## Harman (10 Abr 2022)

La tarea de Macron es sencilla. Pasar a la segunda vuelta y allí acumular los votos de los que le disgustan menos que los de Le Pen. Un viejo esquema utilizado por Macron y sus predecesores.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41329


----------



## Teuro (10 Abr 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Cuantas bobadas soltáis los neoliberales pre-científicos.
> 
> Mode ironic on:
> 
> ...



No me ha entendido, lo que intento decir es que hay más vida más allá del gas, y que si nos obligan a vivir sin gas, pues se vivirá sin gas.


----------



## clapham5 (10 Abr 2022)

El clapham era un infante cuando Kasparov gano aquella partida de ajedrez despues de 62 movimientos . El clapham era mas de enciclopedias ., ajedrez , cometas , legos , colorear mapas ...que ya sabemos que eres Asperguer , clapham ...sigue con el post ....
La partida de Kasparov vs 50 mil aficionados ( las opciones eran cribadas ) duro 4 meses . Kasparov gano .
A donde quieres llegar , clapham ? Bueno , que un solo hombre , mas bien el cerebro de un solo hombre pudo contra el cerebro de 50 mil hombres o dicho de otro modo , contra 50 mil cerebros . El cerebro de Putin contra 50 mil cerebros occidentales
El clapham esta mas tranquilo ( gracias al escitalopram 5 mg ) pero sobretodo porque ya entiende la estrategia del Zar , que es un bicho y tiene al enemigo exasperado y frustrado . 50 mil cerebros adivinando por donde le " entra el agua al coco " y nada .
De momento lo unico tangible es que 1 dolar vale 80 rublos y en los 135 mil Km2 de territorio ucraniano ocupado ( Crimea , Kerson , Zaporize , Lugansk y Donesk ) las bandera ukras se estan arriando y las rusas izando , la grivna se sustituye por el rublo .
La invasion a DOS VELOCIDADES ...o a tres , o a cuatro . Parece que esta dando resultado .
De momento Rusia controla mas o menos 5 Oblasts de 24 . ( Crimea , Kerson , Zaporize , Lugansk y Donetsk ) El clapham cree que el proximo objetivo sera Dnipro y Kirovohrad para encapsular a Odesa y Mikolayev y luego subir y tomar Poltava
Jarvov y Sumy quedarian aisladas . El clapham sospecha que el " trofeo " que presentara El Zar a sus sievos subditos ciudadanos sera la liberacion completa de los Oblasts de Donetsk y Lugansk , que esta chupao ....
La " desnazificacion " puede esperar mientras las fronteras maritimas y aereas esten cerradas . El clapham sospecha que Rusia no cierra la frontera terrestre con la UE porque queda fatal impedir la entrada de alimentos .
Es verdad que entre col y col un javalin ...pero peor seria un genocidio por hambre . Quedaria fatal en tu curriculum vitae
El clapham ha invertido dinero en CHENG HUAN LI LTD ...una empresa china de Shenzhen que fabrica el 68 % de las banderas rusas que se venden en el mundo . multiplica las ciudades , pueblos aldeas de ucrania por edificios gubernamentales ( ayuntamientos , oficinas , estaciones de policia , bomberos , etc ) la demanda de banderas rusas sera brutal . el clapham se frota las manos ....


----------



## Remequilox (10 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> S-300 desde Bielorrusia por ejemplo?



Más bien S-400 desde Rusia, zona de Klintsy.
Al límite de alcance/efectividad, pero posible.


----------



## Harman (10 Abr 2022)

Según lo acordado con los dirigentes de la UE, el canciller austriaco, tras visitar Kiev, llegará mañana a Moscú para mantener conversaciones. Desde Europa se envía un nuevo negociador para sustituir a Macron.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41330


----------



## Harman (10 Abr 2022)

Me pregunto si las conversaciones de Putin con el canciller austriaco de mañana estarán relacionadas con algún tipo de propuestas de Bruselas o si se trata más bien de un asunto privado relacionado con los militares extranjeros que no tienen forma de abandonar el territorio de Azovstal.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41331


----------



## Alvin Red (10 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La actual Ucrania la creó la Unión Soviética, así que no creo que sea invento de NY. Es más, se aceptó su independencia en los años 90 en un acuerdo firmado entre Rusia y Ucrania. Lo que si está claro que Ucrania no es un estado nación como muchos de Europa, de hecho no hay ni siguiera acuerdo de qué es exactamente un ucraniano salvo que un habitante de Ucrania, pero eso no es excusa para que la nación no tenga derecho a existir. Quizás debería haberse planteado la posible secesión de las zonas rusas, pero no mediante una invasión. Es posible que occidente hubiera aceptado una invasión de las dos provincias rusas de Ucrania sin ir tan lejos en las sanciones, pero Rusia se la jugó al ir a por todo.



Rusia no podía entrar en esas dos zonas Donetsk y Lugansk debido a las fortificaciones realizados por Ucrania que hubieran puesto a sus habitantes como a las tropas rusas en peligro mortal, era necesario envolver la zona fortificada.


----------



## Julc (10 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Mario Draghi vuela a Argelia para acordar más gas contra la dependencia rusa*
> 
> El primer ministro italiano, Mario Draghi, viajará mañana lunes a Argelia con la *intención de cerrar nuevos acuerdos de compra de gas que le permitan acelerar el fin de la dependencia del suministro ruso*, a raíz de la invasión de Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Esto es la UE y la OTAN.
Una casa de putas y maricones donde el más tonto se come los mocos.


----------



## Simo Hayha (10 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Las fuerzas armadas rusas operan desde Bielorrusia desde el primer día.



Eso es cierto, los rusos han operado desde bielorrusia por lo menos dos camiones crematorio desde el principio de la invasión



_LoKy_ dijo:


> Desde Polonia por ejemplo entran armas y mercenarios sin control desde el primer día, de normal en ambos casos sería un causus belli pero así son las cosas.



Están los rusos como para causus belli. Yo creo que si los polacos bombardeasen moscú, los rusos dirían que ha sido sin querer.


----------



## Teuro (10 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Biden, Borrell, Von der Leyen, Sanchez, Scholz, Macron.... no podemos estar en peores manos en el peor momento.



Ahí si que estoy de acuerdo, la política en Europa es una auténtica calamidad. Supongo que el buenismo y esa patética superioridad moral frente al resto del mundo que de forma ingénua nos hemos arrogado deberá cambiar a base de ostias económicas. El problema radica en que según precedentes históricos Europa siempre ha respondido empeorando la situación.


----------



## rejon (10 Abr 2022)

Entrevistado en "V Politike", el ministro del Interior eslovaco, Roman Mikulec, dijo que Eslovaquia podría enviar sus 11 aviones MiG-29 a Ucrania.

El ministro de Defensa, Jaroslav Naď, dijo que si Eslovaquia renunciara a sus MiG, su espacio aéreo podría estar protegido por los F-16 estadounidenses estacionados en Polonia.


----------



## amcxxl (10 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La tarea de Macron es sencilla. Pasar a la segunda vuelta y allí acumular los votos de los que le disgustan menos que los de Le Pen. Un viejo esquema utilizado por Macron y sus predecesores.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/41329



el sistema de la V republica francesa se ideo para que el Partido Comunista no pudiera gobernar de ningun modo, a diferencia de la IV Repiblica

lo mismo aplica para Le Pen


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (10 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No me ha entendido, lo que intento decir es que hay más vida más allá del gas, y que si nos obligan a vivir sin gas, pues se vivirá sin gas.



¡¡Los cojones!!: Tú dile a cualquiera de nuestras sociedades occidentales que no le va a funcionar la calefacción de todo el piso y que va a tener cortes de luz constantes tirando abajo el Netflix y el Youtube o las 24 horas de Sálvame, aquí va a haber suicidios colectivos por la infelicidad que produce a la gente no poder viajar en un avioncito (de lo caro que va a estar) a hacerse la foto de Instagram en a tomar por culo.

Habría que ir haciendo acopio de antidepresivos porque aquí la sociedad no está ni acostumbrada ni se va a acostumbrar en bastante tiempo a la austeridad obligada, que es a lo que vamos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Solo son chavales engañados por Putin que no saben que se van al frente de Ucrania y los que aplauden también han sido engañados porque Putin les ha dicho que eso es un nuevo rally de competición de camiones militares.
> 
> Saludos.



No se, no se…llamar a esos chavales engañados no se si se atrevería a decírselo a la cara…


----------



## Seronoser (10 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Vaya cojonazos. Se baja del coche y le surte de hostias a pocos metros de una manifestación pro-ucraniana



Los rusos tienen muchos cojones. Otra cosa es que no salgan en tik tok demostrándolo.
Recuerdo ese vídeo de hooligans rusos, 20 tíos, acojonando a 1000 ingleses en Francia.
jojojo fue antológico

Gordos ingleses que recibieron lo suyo:



No eran más de 15 rusos en camisetas negras...que hicieron que se iban...y aparecieron por detrás de los ingleses, empujando con todo 





Yo que suelo ir a partidos de la liga rusa, he visto ostias entre hooligans que ni soñáis. Eso sí, peleas limpias, a puñetazo limpio.


----------



## amcxxl (10 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Más bien S-400 desde Rusia, zona de Klintsy.
> Al límite de alcance/efectividad, pero posible.



Hay al menos dos batallones de S-400 rusos en Bielorusia, ademas de cazas rusos de todo tipo

a efectos militarres no hay diferencia entre Rusia y Bielorusia forman parte de un mismo dispositivo militar


----------



## Gotthard (10 Abr 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> El problema es que eso que leíste, seguramente, fuese real… líbelo del sangre, santo niño de la guarda, etc…
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



La inquisición era en primer lugar una maquina para que el estado aligerara las alcancías de judios y cristianos demasiado ricos. Mas o menos lo que hace el gobierno socialista actual, pero con los funcis de la AEAT vestido de procesión. La mayoria de familias que fueron procesadas por el santo oficio no freian niños y la religion les resbalaba mas alla de una minima apariencia, pero si guardaban buenos doblones bajo las losetas lejos del ojo del cobrador del Rey, pero claro, habia que acusarles de algo mas o menos espectacular que justificara churruscarlos en la hoguera. 

Aun asi cuando se la veian venir, aflojaban los dineros rapidamente y el santo oficio cambiaba de parecer asi de grande era la donación y estos solian salir del castillo de la Suprema con poco menos que una regañina y quiza un paseillo en burro.


----------



## zapatitos (10 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No se, no se…llamar a esos chavales engañados no se si se atrevería a decírselo a la cara…




¿Esos son follacabras no?

Saludos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Esos son follacabras no?
> 
> Saludos.



Chechenos…los que están limpiando Mariupol…


----------



## Gotthard (10 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Nikita, el mazorcas, estaba casado con una ragul de Ucrania Occidental , probablemente el mismo tuviera raices en Ucrania occidental dado que los campesinos se desplazaban como campesinos hacia el este cuando hacia falta mano de obra campesina
> Fue un gran traidor



Poco se ha hablado sobre los disparates de la era Krushev y no era un orate como acabo vendiendo la propaganda, era como tu dices, un traidor a los suyos que llego a lo mas alto en politica. Misterios del politburó y el soviet supremo.


----------



## zapatitos (10 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Chechenos…los que están limpiando Mariupol…




No dejan de ser follacabras, reciclados pero lo de ser follacabras lo llevan en los genes.

Saludos.


----------



## rejon (10 Abr 2022)

Madre miaaaaaa,si leeis a los propagandistas rusos, el ejército ruso está paseando pacíficamente por Ucrania mientras que los ucranianos se tiran misiles a sí mismos.


----------



## ProfeInsti (10 Abr 2022)

*Alerta en Letonia: 
Moscú acusa a su gobierno de 'neonazi'*


----------



## rejon (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> No dejan de ser follacabras, reciclados pero lo de ser follacabras lo llevan en los genes.
> 
> Saludos.



Bueno, también hay otros que se mueven más bien de noche…los rusos tienen de todo…


----------



## NPI (10 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esto circula por Tok Tok



Es un vídeo antiguo, lo puse hace un día en el hilo.


----------



## clapham5 (10 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La actual Ucrania la creó la Unión Soviética, así que no creo que sea invento de NY. Es más, se aceptó su independencia en los años 90 en un acuerdo firmado entre Rusia y Ucrania. Lo que si está claro que Ucrania no es un estado nación como muchos de Europa, de hecho no hay ni siguiera acuerdo de qué es exactamente un ucraniano salvo que un habitante de Ucrania, pero eso no es excusa para que la nación no tenga derecho a existir. Quizás debería haberse planteado la posible secesión de las zonas rusas, pero no mediante una invasión. Es posible que occidente hubiera aceptado una invasión de las dos provincias rusas de Ucrania sin ir tan lejos en las sanciones, pero Rusia se la jugó al ir a por todo.



La desintegracion de la URSS fue ilegal . 
El pueblo sovietico , en Mayo , voto en Referendum la NO DESINTEGRACION de la URSS 
El Tratado de Belavezha fue ilegal porque los lideres bielorruso , ruso y ucraniano no tenian el mandato popular para hacer lo que hicieron 
Ademas , no fueron lideres elegidos , porque ya estaban en el cargo como lideres regionales del Soviet Supremo 
Tecnicamente el Tratado de Belavezha fue un golpe de Estado . 
Es como si los presidentes autonomicos Cataluna , Euskadi , sorry ..." Las Vascongadas " y Galicia se reunieran en Montforte de Lemos y firmaran el Tratado por el cual declaran su independencia del Reino de Espana ...
SM el rey Felipe VI les mandaria el Ejercito y en 24 horas los tres a prision por sedicion . Gorbachov fue un traidor 
En realidad la culpa del colapso de la URSS fue de Raysa Gorbachova . Dicen que se ponia las joyas de Estado de Catalina la Grande para ir a actos oficiales en Occidente deslumbrando a todos . Era la lady Di de los 80's . Un asco 
murio de cancer 8 anos despues de la desintegracion de la URSS en ...Alemania . A donde van todos los traidores a la madre Rusia 
En agosto de 1999 Putin es elegido PM de Rusia y en septiembre de 1999 muere Raysa Gorbachova .
casualidad , karma o polonio 210 ?


----------



## amcxxl (10 Abr 2022)

Ucrania siempre ha tenido un problema con el segundo grupo "etnico", y este no son los ucranianos, que de hecho ni existian


Mirnograd, distrito de Krasnoarmeisky, región de Donetsk (parte ocupada por Ucrania)
Todos los bancos y organizaciones administrativas abandonaron la ciudad. La gente se va de la ciudad. Estamos esperando los combates


Ucrania es un estado terrorista. Ucrania es ISIS 
Los khikhls no se detienen en su locura. Y no es curable


----------



## ProfeInsti (10 Abr 2022)

* Mes y medio de guerra y Rusia no ha tomado ni Luganks.
* Putin da el mando de la guerra a un General que arrasó Siria.
* La autoridad del Dombass instan a los civiles a huir rápidamente.
* Ucrania dice que unas 15.000 personas están desaparecidas.
* Putin tiene un apoyo popular de un 83% en Rusia.
* La Unión europea ha sancionado a 1.091 personas rusas.
* Moscú prohíbe a 15 "organizaciones humanitarias".
* Ya han llegado a España, 47.000 ucranianos.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (10 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Bueno, también hay otros que se mueven más bien de noche…los rusos tienen de todo…



Antes muerta que sencilla: a luchar al frente pero con las pestañas bien estiradas.


----------



## Vilux (10 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> No dejan de ser follacabras, reciclados pero lo de ser follacabras lo llevan en los genes.
> 
> Saludos.



Pues te equivocas, los chechenos son caucásicos, es decir, hombres blamcos.


----------



## Simo Hayha (10 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Se sabe si putin ha salido de palacio desde que empezó la espesial opereison?


----------



## rejon (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (10 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Como siga Zelenski haciendo el indio con estas salidas a la calle le van a acabar pillando el patrón y se va a encontrar con un Iskander.... aunque estando esos pajaros europeos con el igualmente los rusos conocen su posición pero se abstienen por no quitar de enmedio a ese par de valiosos paquetazos inutiles que tanto benefician a Putin en sus esfuerzos por hundir a los paises europeos.


----------



## Don Luriio (10 Abr 2022)

Me acuerdo de un exitoso escritor de novela negra que equiparó a los controladores con ETA. Y todo porque tuvo que ir en coche a no sé dónde, que tenía prisa.


----------



## Nico (10 Abr 2022)

Recuerda que lo primera víctima de la guerra *es la VERDAD*. A saber dónde murió (e incluso COMO)... luego te pueden decir que lo atropelló una patineta en Kiev, o que comió pollo en mal estado, o que estaba en una misión suicida para atacar Moscú en solitario... toma con pinzas todo lo que leas.


----------



## rejon (10 Abr 2022)

Según la propaganda rusa, tras cuarenta días de invasión, Rusia no habría matado a absolutamente nadie.


----------



## NPI (10 Abr 2022)

SIEN dijo:


> Solo hay una solución: que los orcos rusos se vuelvan a su casa y dejen de asesinar civiles ucranianos.



@SIEN cuenta secundaria


----------



## Seronoser (10 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Como siga Zelenski haciendo el indio con estas salidas a la calle le van a acabar pillando el patrón y se va a encontrar con un Iskander.... aunque estando esos pajaros europeos con el igualmente los rusos conocen su posición pero se abstienen por no quitar de enmedio a ese par de valiosos paquetazos inutiles que tanto benefician a Putin en sus esfuerzos por hundir a los paises europeos.



Para Rusia es mucho más útil que Farlopensky siga vivo


----------



## Nico (10 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1020219
> 
> 
> El diputado de la Duma estatal de la región de Crimea, Sheremet, propuso restaurar la provincia de Taurida dentro de sus límites históricos.




Bellísimo !  

Esto se conoce como "_No quieres sopa?, pues toma dos tazas_".

O, traducido al ruso: "_Sigue nomás sin firmar el acuerdo Zelensky y de Ucrania sólo quedarán referencias en los libros de historia_".


----------



## Remequilox (10 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La actual Ucrania la creó la Unión Soviética, así que no creo que sea invento de NY. Es más, se aceptó su independencia en los años 90 en un acuerdo firmado entre Rusia y Ucrania. Lo que si está claro que Ucrania no es un estado nación como muchos de Europa, de hecho no hay ni siguiera acuerdo de qué es exactamente un ucraniano salvo que un habitante de Ucrania, pero eso no es excusa para que la nación no tenga derecho a existir. Quizás debería haberse planteado la posible secesión de las zonas rusas, pero no mediante una invasión. Es posible que occidente hubiera aceptado una invasión de las dos provincias rusas de Ucrania sin ir tan lejos en las sanciones, pero Rusia se la jugó al ir a por todo.



Ucrania era una administración territorial de la URSS.
Cuando accedió a la independencia (por disgregación de la URSS, no por emancipación de sus naciones.....), quedó en una especie de limbo de si ser una especie de pequeña Rusia europea, u otra definición de su razón de estado.
Tensiones etno-demográficas habían muchas, pero ninguna lo suficientemente potente como para llegar a ser un riesgo sistémico.
Con el maydan todo cambió.
Se definió un proyecto de pais-estado "a la turca", basado en la supuesta pertenencia a la étnia.
Al igual que tras la primera guerra mundial los restos del sultanato e imperio otomano (la península de Anatolia y poco más), vio nacer el proyecto político-social de un estado nación de los "turcos para los turcos" (la actual Turquía), tras el maydan, nació el proyecto político-social de una Ucrania de los ucranianos para los ucranianos.
Al igual que el proyecto de estado nación de los turcos implicó el genocidio de los armenios, el siglo de guerra aun no resuelta contra los kurdos, y las crueldades (mutuas) contra los griegos, con sus desplazamientos poblacionales brutales, el proyecto de estado nación de Ucrania étnica implica sí o sí un nacimiento sangrante.
Estados nación colindantes han tenido sus momentos y fases de "gran" (gran Hungría, gran Polonia, gran Rumanía....). 
Ucrania maydan nació y aspira aun al proyecto de estado nación étnico de gran Ucrania (definiendo lo ucraniano entre otras, por un furibundo antirusismo, un menosprecio por lo eslavo y demás lindezas), donde lo étnico (entendido por pureza galitziano-volinense) sea más determinante que lo ciudadano.
El cambio de paradigma religioso (ortodoxos, pero autocéfalos), al igual que hizo la naciente Turquía, ya lo han iniciado. Seguro que una de las medidas, si logran éxito, será cambiar el alfabeto cirílico por el latino (al igual que hizo Turquía, o Croacia).
El propio Zelensky lo ha reconocido, aunque mentanto un ejemplo "aceptable" para euro-occidente: Israel, el estado-nación étnico de los israelitas (aunque también existen otros ciudadanos y habitantes no étnicos, que gozan de más o menos derechos y libertades). También en Israel hay la tensión política del gran Israel, que tanto desbarajuste causa en la zona.


----------



## rejon (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Don Luriio (10 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham ha invertido dinero en CHENG HUAN LI LTD ...una empresa china de Shenzhen que fabrica el 68 % de las banderas rusas que se venden en el mundo . multiplica las ciudades , pueblos aldeas de ucrania por edificios gubernamentales ( ayuntamientos , oficinas , estaciones de policia , bomberos , etc ) la demanda de banderas rusas sera brutal . el clapham se frota las manos ....



Da gusto comprobar el nivel de excelencia de algunos burbujistas. Esto no lo encuentras en otros foros


----------



## Nico (10 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1020217
> 
> 
> Bandera rusa en la administración de Mariupol.




Traduzco para los que no entienden el alfabeto cirílico. Ahí dice: "_Bandera rusa *en LO QUE QUEDA* de la Administración de Mariupol_"


----------



## amcxxl (10 Abr 2022)

Cuando las Fuerzas Armadas de #Ucrania minan jardines residenciales, los ucranianos se regocijan y les agradecen. (signo de sarcasmo) 


Imágenes conmovedoras: los residentes de la ciudad de Shchastia dan la bienvenida a las tropas LPR con lágrimas de alegría en los ojos –
¿Se esperaba aquí a la República de Lugansk? 
“Esa es una pregunta estúpida, solo… por supuesto, sí.


Vida cotidiana de los residentes de las afueras de Pervomaisk #LPR: bombardeos, bodegas y sueños, para que todo acabe pronto. 


En el puerto de Mariupol hay feroces batallas con los nacionalistas ucranianos. Los militantes tienen 2 barcos extranjeros como rehenes. La tripulación del barco ruso fue liberada.


----------



## Simo Hayha (10 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Mariupól esta a puntito de caer, con un ejercito desincronizado, y armamento de la guerra fria, mientras que los defensores tienen armamento de ultima generación de la OTAN.



Vaya, no sabía yo que los defensores de Mariupol tenían bombarderos B2, B1, B52. cazas F35, eurofighters, rafales, f22 raptor, f18, f16, helicópteros de combate tigers y apaches, tanques leopards y abrams, misiles antiaereos patriots y SM, etc etc

Siendo así como dices tiene sentido que se demore un poco


----------



## rejon (10 Abr 2022)

Según la versión rusa, Mariupol la han destruido los ucranianos, mientras que en las zonas ocupadas por los rusos, los civiles muertos los han llevado los propios ucranianos. 

Es decir, el ejército ruso está quieto en Ucrania mientras los ucranianos se auto masacran y bombardean.


----------



## Nico (10 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No me ha entendido, lo que intento decir es que *hay más vida más allá del gas, y que si nos obligan a vivir sin gas, pues se vivirá sin gas.*




Veo que tienes poca idea en qué se usa el gas.

Vivirás *sin gran parte de la electricidad* (se hace con gas), *industria* (usan gas a mansalva), *agroquímicos* (muchos se obtienen y sintetizan del gas).

De todos modos en Zambia viven con poco gas... el problema es que viven "a lo zambio" y no "a lo europeo". Te deseo suerte con tu "_vida más allá del gas_".


----------



## kasperle1966 (10 Abr 2022)

*Operación Especial Z: sobre traición, negociaciones y cobardía *




Dedicaré varios artículos seguidos a responder preguntas de los lectores, ya se han acumulado una docena o dos, se repiten y se acumulan. Primero: ¿cuándo terminará todo en Ucrania? No lo sé, Sergei Kuzhugetovich no informó personalmente, al igual que Vladimir Vladimirovich no comparte sus pensamientos. Pero estoy seguro de que tengo el punto de vista opuesto: la guerra durará muchos años, terminará con una victoria militar completa para Ucrania.

Al fin y al cabo, así cantan todos los hierros de la propaganda desde hace cinco días, desde Washington hasta la última ciudad polaca de provincias. Estas fueron las últimas declaraciones de alto perfil de Biden, Blinken y el Pentágono, cuando Estados Unidos anunció el programa Lend-Lease, asistencia ilimitada a las armas y equipos "cuadrados".

Permítanme recordarles que Estados Unidos a lo largo del siglo XX y el siglo XXI ocupa el primer lugar en el mundo en términos de ventas de armas. Sin principios morales, éticos, geopolíticos. Amigos y aliados más cercanos, opositores y terroristas, grupos radicales e incluso enemigos ideológicos. Cuando a la intemperie, y cuando por entregas secretas a través de la CIA y otros servicios especiales, propios y británicos.

Lo que necesita saber: por primera vez desde el final de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, Estados Unidos está aprobando una ley "sobre préstamos y arrendamientos para Ucrania". No importa cuán feliz estaba Zelensky, tenía que recibir noticias aleccionadoras: las armas y el equipo suministrados no son un regalo, sino una servidumbre por deudas. 60.000 misiles antitanque, 5.000 sistemas portátiles de defensa aérea, vehículos blindados, sistemas de artillería tomados de los arsenales europeos, algo más moderno, conducirán a un estado pobre a una completa devastación.

¿Qué es Lend-Lease en la otra cara de la moneda? Esta es una gran ganancia del complejo militar-industrial de América. Cuando, de acuerdo con un esquema legislativo simplificado, un flujo incontrolado de armas fluirá hacia Europa. Se desconoce qué parte caerá en el "cuadrado". Una pequeña parte, de esto puedes estar seguro. Los países de la OTAN necesitan deshacerse de las armas obsoletas, y Washington necesita mantener a flote su propio complejo militar-industrial, cargarlo de pedidos. Solo así será posible mitigar la crisis económica mundial para el sector real estadounidense de la economía.

No hay tantos soldados entrenados y entrenados en Ucrania para digerir tales flujos de armas, para dominar en el futuro previsible. La interferencia de Washington con su "préstamo y arriendo" solo agravará la situación, militarizando al extremo a Polonia, Rumania y otros países de Europa del Este. La estafa terminará con la formación de formaciones enteras de mercenarios en su territorio.


Dado que se ha vuelto imposible juntarlos en el "cuadrado", nuestro VKS utiliza una y otra vez los centros de entrenamiento de los "soldados de la fortuna": todo el sistema de formación y coordinación definitivamente cambiará. En Estados Unidos, los problemas de una guerra prolongada no los abordan momias autopropulsadas como Biden, sino tíos muy serios que han comido más de una libra de sal y quemado regiones enteras del planeta. Por lo tanto, su opinión de que la guerra contra Ucrania es por mucho tiempo ... debe tomarse muy en serio.

*Negociaciones y acuerdos... *
La segunda serie de preguntas: después de todo lo que ha sucedido en los últimos ocho años en el Donbass y el inicio de la Operación Especial Z, ¿son posibles algunos acuerdos de paz, Stambl-1, Minsk-3, para el Ejército — Khasavyurt 2.0? Me propongo recopilar hechos, ya que el Comandante en Jefe mantiene en vilo no solo a su propio país… al mundo entero. O Medinsky dejará escapar algo destructivo, entonces Peskov provocará una tormenta de indignación ...

Desde el último: Vladimir Vladimirovich acordó que el colega húngaro Viktor Orban se reuniera con el socio ucraniano Zelensky. Con la condición de que este último firme un Acuerdo determinado. En el contexto de las promesas de Garant de desmilitarizar y desnazificar Ucrania... sin ocupación, la situación es claramente ambigua. De hecho, en primer lugar, es necesario "desnazificar" al propio Zelensky, su séquito, las estructuras estatales "cuadradas" de arriba a abajo, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los negociadores insolentes en mayúsculas. La pregunta ... A la que responden los "todos los apoyos" ... El PIB se rendirá.

Con su permiso, he recopilado todos los argumentos populares a favor de tal desarrollo de la situación. Lo que siento por ellos personalmente, hablaré más tarde.


Objetivamente, a partir de los éxitos evidentes de la primera etapa de la Operación Especial Z, dos puntos son visibles hasta ahora: la ocupación incruenta de la región de Kherson, al sur de Zaporozhye. Esto hizo posible dejar entrar agua en Crimea, para construir un corredor de transporte sostenible en tierra en lo profundo de la península. El segundo momento: la derrota de la infraestructura militar de Ucrania. En el contexto del programa Lend-Lease, no todo está claro aquí.
El territorio de Donbass aún no ha sido completamente liberado, Donetsk está bajo fuego de artillería diario, Tochki-U fly. Docenas de civiles están muriendo y una catástrofe humanitaria de proporciones horrendas se ha estado desarrollando en Mariupol desde hace un mes. La ciudad aún no ha sido liberada.
Las fuerzas principales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han conservado su eficacia de combate, no se han retirado del Donbass, están recibiendo refuerzos. El "caldero" no se ha cerrado hasta el día de hoy, los escalones militares se mueven regularmente, fortaleciendo la fuerza de la resistencia.
Las tierras ocupadas del norte de Ucrania (Sumy, Chernihiv, Kyiv) fueron abandonadas por nuestras tropas como "gesto de buena voluntad". Desde el punto de vista de la propaganda, un gran fracaso que terminó con la "masacre en Bucha" y la decisión unánime de Occidente de comenzar a suministrar armas letales a Kiev, la negativa de Kiev a negociar.
La selectividad de las acciones de nuestras Fuerzas Aeroespaciales comprometidas en la "desmilitarización" de la infraestructura militar del sureste. La impresión fue que Ucrania occidental casi no existe para nuestro Estado Mayor, aunque las armas, los refuerzos y otras "victorias" están llegando desde allí, nivelando los resultados de nuestros ataques aéreos y con misiles.
En resumen, una persona común llega a una conclusión simple: no hay nada de qué alegrarse con la palabra "completamente". Todo es inútil, no creo en un milagro que pueda romper la situación hacia el éxito de la Operación Especial Z. Al despertar, esa persona corre hacia el televisor en espera de información ... Putin voló a Estambul o Budapest para firmar el notorio Acuerdo con Zelensky, para hablar palabras sobre la paz y la disposición a cooperar.

Sigo de cerca a algunos públicos de “expertos militares”, que (acertadamente señalado por muchos) se han reconvertido desde virólogos hasta ellos. No gente estúpida, pero hoy ocupada con cosas extrañas. Cuentan en detalle cómo Rusia puede "salvar las apariencias", mediante métodos diplomáticos dignos, detener la Operación Especial Z, organizar negociaciones interminables con Kiev, Bruselas, Washington.
Citan cifras, hablan de los horrores venideros de la segunda etapa de la liberación de Donbass. Por ejemplo, nuestras pérdidas deberían aumentar muchas veces: por un neonazi que murió en defensa, habrá tres de los nuestros, estrictamente de acuerdo con los estándares de la Gran Guerra Patriótica. Habrá cinco o seis heridos desde arriba. Hay estimaciones descabelladas de la carga financiera de las Operaciones Especiales, mil millones de dólares por día... una escasez aguda de misiles y drones guiados con precisión, el agotamiento de los motores de aviación... y así sucesivamente por varios puntos. Conclusión: es hora de parar.

Y los "patriotas" más afinados calculan compasivamente cuánto pan, precioso azúcar y trigo sarraceno, estofado y aceite vegetal se tendrá que gastar en 20 millones de ucranianos si continúa la Operación Especial Z. No olvidarán, no perdonarán a decenas de miles de sus militares y civiles caídos. Cómo el mundo entero nos odió, nos tachó de "civilización", y luego solo empeorará.

Exhalas, cuentas hasta diez y miras las actuaciones del ucraniano "Goebbels" Arestovich ... inmediatamente te das cuenta de qué manos se alimentan nuestros "expertos patrióticos", todos los propagadores y pacificadores. Después de todo, repiten palabra por palabra, sin siquiera molestarse en dar a conocer las aspiraciones y razonamientos de la salida del armario del principal provocador.

*Respuesta a la provocación... *
Unas palabras sobre la diplomacia. No puedes meterte en la cabeza del Garant, sus decisiones fundamentales siempre son perpendiculares a la lógica generalmente aceptada. Pero en cualquier caso, los "garabatos" de Putin siempre están dirigidos contra el modelo clásico de comportamiento de los anglosajones, para quienes la tarea principal es la destrucción a toda costa y por cualquier medio de unificar los procesos mundiales. Hoy, la Unión Europea está siendo destruida a través del proyecto político-militar “Anti-Rusia”.

(...)
Las conversaciones en Estambul demostraron una vez más que, incluso al borde del abismo, el régimen de Kiev no puede comprender adecuadamente las reglas del juego del nuevo orden mundial de seguridad común. Habiendo escrito en papel: tendremos un estado neutral ... organizaron una "superación" con un volumen gigantesco de entregas de armas pesadas de los países de la OTAN. Así, pisoteando su segunda afirmación de que serán un estado sin bloque. Y el gesto de "buena voluntad" con la retirada de nuestras tropas del norte y parte del sur se convirtió en una victoria militar ensordecedora.
En este contexto, Zelensky rechaza otro logro de Estambul: nunca intentar devolver Crimea y Donbass por la fuerza. La oleada de refuerzos y equipos hacia Donetsk, la disposición a reunirse con los rusos en una batalla grandiosa con un resultado triste: esta es una insuficiencia político-militar completa, pérdidas gigantescas de ucranianos. Con la retirada de las tropas, mantuvimos la efectividad de combate de las unidades de la Operación Especial Z, dejamos las direcciones poco prometedoras de Kiev y Chernihiv.

Tome la capital, otras ciudades importantes? Explícale a la bota de lona de mente estrecha ... ¿por qué? En términos militares, hay grandes pérdidas de personal y equipo, destrucción y muerte de decenas de miles de civiles. Bueno, se llevaron... ¿qué sigue? El liderazgo político huyó hace mucho tiempo, ¿recogeremos las ruinas e importaremos comida rusa? Después de completar la Operación especial Z, aún tendrás que abandonar las ciudades destruidas. Entonces, Putin tomó la decisión correcta, es mejor no entrometerse en absoluto, ya que no van a capitular. Madurarán después del "pausa" en el Donbass y el Sur.
Se han restablecido los logros diplomáticos, el proceso se ha retrocedido al estado del 24 de febrero. Occidente, insolente por la permisividad política, solo entiende la fuerza militar bruta, ¿qué más hay que probar? Habrá un inevitable cerco y destrucción del grupo en el Donbass, habrá una larga limpieza del territorio de la LDNR. Luego salga al espacio operativo. Donde el soldado ruso dirigirá sus pies: no me atrevo a adivinar, esto no es asunto de una mente jubilada escasa.
Si alguien de repente decide que la Operación Especial Z es una carrera de corta distancia, se está engañando terriblemente a sí mismo. Ni un mes, ni dos, ni tres... Habrá más contactos diplomáticos, más exigencias de ultimátum a las partes. Otro papel inútil de Kiev, una violación inmediata de los acuerdos alcanzados. Habrá nuevos Buchi y Kramatorsk, atrocidades de los neonazis, un océano de armas occidentales, intentos de los polacos de ocupar el "berro del este", el sufrimiento de la población civil.

Las metas y objetivos de "Z" se cumplirán. Primero la desmilitarización, luego una larga desnazificación. Qué Acuerdo se puede concluir con Zelensky, cuando la Constitución de Ucrania dice directamente "unirse a la UE y la OTAN". Incluso si se tacha… ¿qué cambiará? ¿No aparecerán cerca de Járkov lanzadores de misiles de pequeño y mediano alcance dentro de medio año? Algo hipersónico, ¿cómo lo traerán a la mente? ¿Desaparecerán los biolaboratorios, se detendrá el programa nuclear?

¿Se derretirán decenas de miles de neonazis borrachos de sangre en la niebla de la mañana? ¿O armado hasta los dientes por la APU Oeste? Mientras Zelensky camine bajo la escolta de los servicios especiales británicos, nada cambiará, solo empeorará, será más duro, más terrible para nuestra seguridad. El garante no sabe esto? Exhala y cuenta hasta diez... para seguir respondiendo afirmativamente, sin esperar una paz rápida. No será hasta que el soldado ruso cumpla el Plan hasta el último punto.

Y las negociaciones... Déjalos ir. Como una ventana de oportunidad, ilusoria, pero una oportunidad para detener el derramamiento de sangre. Desarmar pacíficamente a Ucrania, traer las fuerzas de mantenimiento de la paz de vigilancia de la OTSC de Odessa a Lvov. Sigue en tiempo real cómo deja de existir cualquier amenaza militar desde la "plaza". Policía, algunas tropas internas, un juicio abierto de criminales de guerra, sus líderes, patrocinadores. Tal como dijo el garante. ¿Kiev, tomado como rehén por los neonazis, aceptará esto? Nunca. Pero les han dado una oportunidad...

*¿Cómo será… *
Ahora al componente militar. A las supuestas posibles enormes pérdidas en el Donbass, a los cálculos ridículos de los "expertos". Sí, el enemigo es fuerte, se ha reunido casi un grupo cien mil cerca de Donetsk y a lo largo del perímetro exterior del inevitable "caldero", se esperan fuertes batallas alrededor del cerco y luego repelen los intentos de desbloqueo. Pero antes de pregonar la proporción de pérdidas de "ataque-defensa" ... propondré evaluar las capacidades técnico-militares de las partes. Nuestro y ucraniano.

La Operación Especial Z reina en el cielo, cualquier área fortificada se borrará en escombros. Nadie correrá hacia ametralladoras y fortines con pancartas desplegadas y palas de zapador. Nuestra superioridad en potencia de fuego es colosal, y se utilizará todo el arsenal. Municiones de alta precisión y perforantes de hormigón, lanzallamas pesados "Solntsepeki", MLRS y artillería terrestre pesada de todos los calibres, morteros... la lista puede ser larga. Se requerirán muchas fuerzas y medios, y no soldados.

Se necesita mucho tiempo y actividades de retaguardia a gran escala para preparar una operación de armas combinadas de esta magnitud. A diferencia de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, no experimentamos escasez de equipos, municiones y combustible. Entregaremos al enorme campo de batalla a lo largo de un corto arcén de transporte desde las regiones fronterizas. Pero qué hacer con los neonazis, apenas puedo imaginarlo. Tan pronto como la papilla esté preparada, el suministro del grupo ucraniano en el Donbass a través de la estepa abierta, sin protección contra los ataques aéreos, se convertirá en montones de transporte de hierro quemado.

Qué pérdida de "3 a 1", entra en razón. La primera etapa de la Operación Especial Z fue una danza descarada, una maniobra al borde de las capacidades logísticas y humanas. Unidades completamente diferentes lucharán por el Donbass, bombeadas por encima de los estándares con potencia de fuego, cubiertas con armadura. No habrá Mariupol continuo con su guerra de fuerzas especiales. Combate moderno con todas las armas, cuando casi el 80% de las pérdidas de personal se deben a la derrota de la artillería. Esta es la única forma en que puedo explicar la prolongada pausa operativa, la acumulación de fondos.

Ahora sobre la condición monetaria, por así decirlo. La operación especial Z no hará ningún agujero en el presupuesto ruso, no derribará la economía. Es nuestro, no puedo decir esto a expensas de Occidente, se están suicidando, jugarán con "sanciones infernales" al esqueleto de Europa, roído por Washington. ¿Reservas de oro y divisas robadas? Deje que las cotizaciones altísimas de la energía y las materias primas (según la evaluación de expertos de Bloomberg) aumenten los ingresos del presupuesto federal de la Federación Rusa ... en un 32% solo este año. Las previsiones para 2023 son aún más positivas.

Los ucranianos se alimentarán y beberán solos, sin los lujos del nivel anterior de consumo. Hasta el próximo año, se extenderán con calma, ya que se ha detenido la exportación de cereales y otros productos alimenticios desde Odessa y Mariupol. No habrá gran hambre, y no seremos abrumados. Si tan solo nuestros muchachos resolvieran con calma las metas y objetivos de la Operación Especial, agarrando las regiones secundarias de Ucrania sin sangre ni destrucción. Pero después del Donbass.

¿Cuál será el orden de ejecución de las Tareas, en qué plazos se cumplirán? Nadie dirá, será necesario ver qué tan pronto se eliminará al grupo de Donetsk, qué tan duro actuarán. Es cierto que todas las fuerzas de la Operación Especial Z fueron arrastradas allí, se necesita urgentemente una fractura. Militar y político, para Rusia y el mundo entero. ¿Qué pasará después? Ya veremos. Kharkov, Odessa, el acceso a Transnistria o forzando la rendición de las grandes ciudades de la Margen Izquierda y el Mar Negro ... No lo adivinaré.

¿Son posibles las negociaciones en cada etapa, aceptando la rendición de Zelensky? No está excluido, si así lo deciden los anfitriones en el extranjero y en Londres. No podemos influir en su mentalidad, continuaremos la operación militar en cualquier caso. Tres meses, cuatro... y tal vez seis meses dure. Inevitablemente terminará con la Bandera de la Victoria ondeando sobre Kiev. Estoy seguro de que no veo ninguna razón para preocuparme.

Putin no se detendrá. Habiendo entrado en negociaciones con la actual junta de Kiev, dejándola en el poder, Rusia recibirá en seis meses una configuración militar más terrible en sus fronteras. Se tratará a los militantes, se introducirán las armas más modernas, el terror de Estado interno superará las prácticas más oscuras del Tercer Reich, la ideología nazi se convertirá en la única herramienta política.

Dentro de un año, tendremos que luchar nuevamente por Donbass y Crimea, Rostov y Belgorod, Minsk y Kursk. ¿Todavía no está claro? Ucrania definitivamente se unirá a la OTAN de una forma u otra, estallará una guerra completamente diferente, que solo los Poseidones podrán detener. Occidente estará tan convencido de su victoria si nos detenemos hoy... que definitivamente perderá los restos de la razón, el sentido de autoconservación.
El Garant entiende esto incluso mejor que los patriotas más acérrimos. No interfieramos... y no nos quejemos. Las victorias de Rusia nunca han sido fáciles, ¿por qué debería ser diferente hoy? Nos opusieron ... docenas de los países más ricos del planeta, su liderazgo está saturado de rusofobia de las cavernas, muchos están listos para llegar al final, aparentemente. No interfiramos... Trabajen, hermanos. Esa anciana heroica, intacta por los nazis, te está esperando. Patria... no te dejaremos.

*https://zen.yandex.ru/media/id/5ef8896c0d13dd78e21972de/specoperaciia-z-o-predatelstve-peregovorah-i-malodushii-625277acbd77b667e6a5a11a?&*


----------



## Don Luriio (10 Abr 2022)

No veo la tele ni escucho la radio pero hay muchos "youtubers" que dan por hecho que Ucrania se está merendando a Rusia. Y no sé si en la cope, SER, Esradio etc...dicen lo mismo. Creo que se está creando una realidad paralela muy peligrosa.


----------



## llabiegu (10 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No se, no se…llamar a esos chavales engañados no se si se atrevería a decírselo a la cara…



Joder, vaya nivel, no me gustaría tener a estos enfrente. Van sobrados de armamento y munición


----------



## Peineto (10 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Me pregunto si las conversaciones de Putin con el canciller austriaco de mañana estarán relacionadas con algún tipo de propuestas de Bruselas o si se trata más bien de un asunto privado relacionado con los militares extranjeros que no tienen forma de abandonar el territorio de Azovstal.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/41331



Esperemos a ver la foto del tipo de mesa donde hablen.


----------



## Nico (10 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham ha invertido dinero en CHENG HUAN LI LTD ...una empresa china de Shenzhen *que fabrica el 68 % de las banderas rusas que se venden en el mundo* . multiplica las ciudades , pueblos aldeas de ucrania por edificios gubernamentales ( ayuntamientos , oficinas , estaciones de policia , bomberos , etc ) la demanda de banderas rusas sera brutal . el clapham se frota las manos ....



 

Siempre has sido un genio para tus post, pero en este te has superado.


----------



## Peineto (10 Abr 2022)

Don Luriio dijo:


> No veo la tele ni escucho la radio pero hay muchos "youtubers" que dan por hecho que Ucrania se está merendando a Rusia. Y no sé si en la cope, SER, Esradio etc...dicen lo mismo. Creo que se está creando una realidad paralela muy peligrosa.



Ni caso, así el hostión con la realidad será más fuerte.


----------



## Magick (10 Abr 2022)

_Lamentablemente hemos tenido confirmación directa.

Todo es tristemente cierto
Los prisioneros rusos que han sido canjeados por prisioneros ucranianos ingresan en el hospital de Belgorod.
Nos confirmaron todo:
Los nazis ucranianos (no creo que haya un término mejor) cortaron los órganos reproductivos y los dedos de los prisioneros rusos.

t.me/Sptnkita/169_


----------



## MiguelLacano (10 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Como es que hay noticias de internacional / guerra de ucrania en un periódico deportivo?????



Cuando la orden viene de muy arriba, hasta los encargados de las minucias para el lumpen acéfalo deben obedecer.


----------



## Peineto (10 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No se, no se…llamar a esos chavales engañados no se si se atrevería a decírselo a la cara…



A lo mojó te pueden desmembrar de un eructo...


----------



## Magick (10 Abr 2022)

_En el pueblo de Belogorovka, en el distrito de Popasnyansky, los neonazis extrajeron tanques de cloro en el territorio del canal de agua, que planean volar cuando se acerquen a la ciudad de la milicia popular LPR.

Estas acciones y provocaciones de las autoridades ucranianas demuestran una vez más su actitud inhumana hacia el destino del pueblo ucraniano y dan testimonio del total desprecio por todas las normas morales y el derecho internacional humanitario.

© ️Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa_


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Abr 2022)

Informe del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa sobre la operación especial militar:

Las autoridades ucranianas, con el apoyo de los países occidentales, están preparando acciones de provocación con la destrucción masiva de civiles en la LPR, para luego culpar a Rusia de estos crímenes.
En este momento, se prepara un tiroteo escenificado cerca de Kiev con la apertura de los lugares de entierro de civiles que supuestamente murieron por la acción de las fuerzas rusas. En la región de Severodonetsk, también se está preparando una provocación con presuntos bombardeos de ambulancias por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.
Militantes de unidades nacionalistas minaron tanques de cloro en el distrito de Popasnyansky. Cuando se acerquen las tropas de LPR, se prevé que exploten, creando una amenaza para la salud de la población civil.
Los nacionalistas equiparon puestos de tiro en escuelas, un hospital y edificios residenciales en Konstantinovka, distrito de Kramatorsk. Y las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania colocaron vehículos blindados e instalaciones antiaéreas en el edificio del Colegio Pedagógico de Lysichansk.

El último informe del Ministerio de Defensa.

#Donbass #Rusia #Ucrania

@riafan_everywhere


----------



## Peineto (10 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Poco se ha hablado sobre los disparates de la era Krushev y no era un orate como acabo vendiendo la propaganda, era como tu dices, un traidor a los suyos que llego a lo mas alto en politica. Misterios del politburó y el soviet supremo.



Y, por extensión, aplicable a toda organización piramidal sin excepción. Es, parece ser, la condición humana.


----------



## Harman (10 Abr 2022)

MARIUPOL. AL EVENTO MÁS DESTACADO DE ESTA SEMANA. 267 MARINES ESTÁN CAUTIVOS.

Ahora los detalles que he estado callando. Salieron con armas y municiones, salieron con sus provisiones, sin hambre, habiendo comido un par de horas antes de salir.

Estaban completamente controlados, no estaban asustados, no estaban cazados, a nadie le temblaban las manos. ¿Y por qué fue eso? En mi opinión, han decidido no morir por el actual establishment de Kiev.

Comprendieron que fueron puestos en el terreno para salvar a "esa gente del búnker", por el bien de aquellos de los que ya se habla en voz alta en todas partes: "Hay alguien sentado allí, en "Azovstal". Alguien importante y secreto".

Lo más probable es que el anuncio de los nombres de esas personas secretas e importantes sea la sensación de la próxima semana. Los marines serán olvidados. Y sobre los residentes asesinados que yacen en la calle donde se produjo el cautiverio.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41337


----------



## NPI (10 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> o estas tirando de propaganda o la fuente son tus cojones moreno no?



Es una cuenta clon, como él hay cientos o miles en todo el foro/hilo.


----------



## rejon (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Magick (10 Abr 2022)

Confía en los "profesionales de la información"

Ayer, Ansa publicó la foto de los maniquíes en una calle de Bucha, luego notó el desliz y cambió la imagen:






t.me/fratotolo/10911


----------



## Peineto (10 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Bueno, también hay otros que se mueven más bien de noche…los rusos tienen de todo…



El interrogatorio en español.


----------



## Bocanegra (10 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Veo que tienes poca idea en qué se usa el gas.
> 
> Vivirás *sin gran parte de la electricidad* (se hace con gas), *industria* (usan gas a mansalva), *agroquímicos* (muchos se obtienen y sintetizan del gas).
> 
> De todos modos en Zambia viven con poco gas... el problema es que viven "a lo zambio" y no "a lo europeo". Te deseo suerte con tu "_vida más allá del gas_".



vivir a lo "zambio"


cerveza salir por nariz


----------



## Bulldozerbass (10 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> La desintegracion de la URSS fue ilegal .
> El pueblo sovietico , en Mayo , voto en Referendum la NO DESINTEGRACION de la URSS
> El Tratado de Belavezha fue ilegal porque los lideres bielorruso , ruso y ucraniano no tenian el mandato popular para hacer lo que hicieron
> Ademas , no fueron lideres elegidos , porque ya estaban en el cargo como lideres regionales del Soviet Supremo
> ...



La mataron por robar los planos de la tecnología punta de telefonia móvil rusa, supongo que la 2G o la 3G de aquellos tiempos. Se los vendió a los Finlandeses para que montaran Nokia y al tiempo se la cepillaron con Polonio o lo que fuera.


----------



## rejon (10 Abr 2022)

Interesante articulo:


----------



## Archimanguina (10 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Voluntarios rusos y tanque T-64BV del ejército ucraniano en la región de Kharkiv.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1020539
> Ver archivo adjunto 1020540
> Ver archivo adjunto 1020541



ese tanque no fue alcanzado, si os fijais en las fotos al meterse en el guardarrail, éste le provocó la salida de la cadena del lado izquierdo. Muy gañan el conductor, se ve que deben estar tirando de novatos.


----------



## amcxxl (10 Abr 2022)

Zhirinovsky en 1999


Se me acercaron milicianos, residentes de Donbass con una solicitud para que les permitiera cambiar la letra de mi canción sobre Kuzbass para que pudieran cantarla en este momento difícil. Por supuesto, solo me alegraré si mi música los ayuda a sobrevivir.



“Ucrania ha detenido por completo el comercio con Rusia. Ahora no se pueden importar productos rusos al territorio de nuestro estado”, dijo la ministra de Economía de Ucrania, Yulia Sviridenko. 
Yulia olvidó agregar que nada se importa a Ucrania excepto armas. 


En el puerto de la ciudad griega de Tesalónica se están produciendo enfrentamientos entre la policía y el personal portuario. Estos últimos están tratando de bloquear el envío de equipos de la OTAN a Ucrania. Bien hecho griegos.


----------



## Tierra Azul (10 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Venga va, vamos a contar las cosas como son: Porque los rusos se han llevado muestras y otras informaciones a rusia? Porque tus amiguitos los yankies y demas purria fascista-sionista tenian colocadas fábricas en las cuales muchas farmaceuticas hacian sus cositas en ukrania y cerca de rusia. Porque no le das un vasito de agua fresquita y un lorazepam a tu hija de puta ilustre Victoria "FuckEu" Nuland? Estan nerviosas las nenazas entre esto y lo que tengan en Mariupol (igual no hay nada, solo nanzis jugando a sieg heil y demas naziadas quien sabe!)


----------



## Aonyoigo (10 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Te digo lo mismo que a tu clon @Coss_a_ma_la estáis quemando demasiado rápido las cuentas en el foro @Aonyoigo



Le pen 
Tic tac tic tac
Potencia nuclear europea con una dirigente con cabeza y un par de ovarios.
Pro rusos os van a llover átomos 
Id preparando los refugios en los urales


----------



## rejon (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Aonyoigo (10 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Os lo vais a pasar pipa en España con las ucranianas. Gente que ataca a otra por hablar en un idioma, incluso con un bebé delante.



Lastima que no la mata a la puta sovietica. Bienvenidos hermanos ukros, os esperamos con los brazos abiertos


----------



## Aurkitu (10 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



_Algunos sólo podían dormir de pie_...

¿Qué coño os dan de comer para no poder ni pensar?


----------



## zapatitos (10 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Bueno, también hay otros que se mueven más bien de noche…los rusos tienen de todo…





Las marujiñas bien maquilladas y con las pestañas hechas por si las detienes salir bien guapas.

Saludos.


----------



## NPI (10 Abr 2022)

@pifiado


----------



## rejon (10 Abr 2022)

Las cuentas prorrusas y los sitios de 'noticias falsas' intentan afirmar que las imágenes satelitales de @*Max*ar
, publicadas por @nytimes, que muestran cuerpos en las calles de Bucha en Ucrania son falsas, pero en este hilo, verán cuán tontos pueden ser los intentos de desinformación prorrusos .


----------



## Teuro (10 Abr 2022)

Aonyoigo dijo:


> Le pen
> Tic tac tic tac
> Potencia nuclear europea con una dirigente con cabeza y un par de ovarios.
> Pro rusos os van a llover átomos
> Id preparando los refugios en los urales



A ver si al final vamos a ver una intervención conjunta ruso-estadounidense para "desnazificar" Francia.


----------



## ProfeInsti (10 Abr 2022)

Ucrania asegura que las fuerzas rusas robaron material radiactivo de Chernóbil.


----------



## Tierra Azul (10 Abr 2022)

Aonyoigo dijo:


> Le pen
> Tic tac tic tac
> Potencia nuclear europea con una dirigente con cabeza y un par de ovarios.
> Pro rusos os van a llover átomos
> Id preparando los refugios en los urales



Ostia una amiga de la botin, nanzi, prootanico etc... al hoyo, perdón a la nevera ad aeternum
pd; ve preparando tú el hoyo que te caeran a ti hijo de la gran puta los topoles
pd2: te suena lo que es la tecnologia mano muerta? cómo lo vas a saber, nino de la logse? Anda, tira pa'la nevera, con tus hermanos orkonanzis vais a comer mierda


----------



## Sinjar (10 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Vaya, no sabía yo que los defensores de Mariupol tenían bombarderos B2, B1, B52. cazas F35, eurofighters, rafales, f22 raptor, f18, f16, helicópteros de combate tigers y apaches, tanques leopards y abrams, misiles antiaereos patriots y SM, etc etc
> 
> Siendo así como dices tiene sentido que se demore un poco



Mariupól, ciudad, hablamos de guerra urbana, infanteria. Mira el equipamiento que lleva la infanteria ucraniana. Todo de origen americano e israeli. La ironia no es lo tuyo, no hace falta exagerar algo para intentar llevar razón.


----------



## Alvin Red (10 Abr 2022)

*France*


----------



## SIEN (10 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La solucion es que la Otan deje de intentar esclavizar a los europeos, rusos incluidos, las personas inteligentes no quieren ser siervos de los anglocabrones !!!.



Bueno, siendo los orcos tan valientes ellos y tecnológicamente tan potentes y avanzados, podrían haber empezando desembarcando en la Gran Bretaña o bombardeando Nueva York, en lugar de masacrar civiles inocentes en Ucrania.


----------



## Sinjar (10 Abr 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> Mariupol es más pequeño que Murcia, míralo con el prisma que te de la gana, Putin ha fracasado, Rusia no existe.



Tus ganas.


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (10 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Ucrania asegura que las fuerzas rusas robaron material radiactivo de Chernóbil.



Se ve que en Rusia no tienen de eso...


----------



## rejon (10 Abr 2022)

Carretera cerca de Makariv, al oeste de Kiev. Coches civiles disparados y aplastados por tanques rusos. Hay una advertencia escrita en cada automóvil: "Cadáveres". Los cuerpos aún están adentro.


----------



## ProfeInsti (10 Abr 2022)

* Rusia Destruye completamente el aeropuerto de Dnipro.
* Una columna de 13 kilómetros de Tanques van hacia Jarkov.
* Alerta en Letonia: Moscú acusa a su gobierno de 'neonazi'
* 1.222 personas de la región de Kiev fueron asesinados por Rusia.
* Ucrania dice que Rusia robó material radiactivo de Chernóbil.
* Rusia ha perdido batallas, pero no todavía la guerra.
* La guerra va a ser larga, y puede que terrible.
* A Putin le queda un mes para concluir la guerra, el 9 de mayo.


----------



## NPI (10 Abr 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Supongo que ya todos sabréis que esos videos se hacen con blindados capturados, que los revientan para luego venderte la filmación.
> 
> El proceso es el siguiente:
> 1) Graban el blindado abandonado.
> ...



Es una PROPAGANDA muy efectiva para las OVEJAS, ya que estás no piensan, ni se informan, sólo obedecen al pastor.


----------



## rejon (10 Abr 2022)

El ejercito de Pancho Villa con material de 1964


----------



## Sinjar (10 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ucrania es un estado terrorista. Ucrania es ISIS
> Los khikhls no se detienen en su locura. Y no es curable



Que son los khikhls? No entiendo una mierda.


----------



## Impresionante (10 Abr 2022)

. El canciller de Austria viajará el lunes a Moscú para reunirse con Putin

Me avergüenzo de mi país


----------



## mazuste (10 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Como siga Zelenski haciendo el indio con estas salidas a la calle le van a acabar pillando el patrón y se va a encontrar con un Iskander.... aunque estando esos pajaros europeos con el igualmente los rusos conocen su posición pero se abstienen por no quitar de enmedio a ese par de valiosos paquetazos inutiles que tanto benefician a Putin en sus esfuerzos por hundir a los paises europeos.



Desde hace mes y medio no sale del plató que se han montado en Polonia.


----------



## Epicii (10 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Rusia Destruye completamente el aeropuerto de Dnipro.
> * Una columna de 13 kilómetros de Tanques van hacia Jarkov.
> * Alerta en Letonia: Moscú acusa a su gobierno de 'neonazi'
> * 1.222 personas de la región de Kiev fueron asesinados por Rusia.
> ...



Eso de que la guerra debe concluir el 9 de mayo, quien lo dice?

La que le va a pedir la rendición a Ucrania, será la UE, no Rusia...espera unos meses y veras.

Las sanciones han sido un boomerang, y reza porque no cierren en gas...entonces ira Borrel arrodillado hasta Moscu.


----------



## amcxxl (10 Abr 2022)

"La historia de Adolf Hitler" encontrada en la base de Azov en Mariupol Se encontró literatura peculiar en la base de Azov. En la foto, uno de los manuales del batallón nazi ucraniano "Azov" y otros batallones nacionales, que se encuentra en refugios, cuarteles generales y lugares abandonados por ellos. 


Los militares de la Milicia Popular de la LPR, durante la limpieza de Rubizhne, encontraron un apartamento con observadores de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Los nacionalistas se atrincheraron, uno de ellos quiso hacer estallar una granada, pero el enemigo fue rápidamente neutralizado. 


Soldados de la NM LPR atraparon saboteadores de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la ciudad de Rubizhne 


En las gasolineras de Melitopol, el cálculo ahora está en rublos. /RIAN/


----------



## fulcrum29smt (10 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Que son los khikhls? No entiendo una mierda.



Jojols = Ucranianos


----------



## rejon (10 Abr 2022)

El soldado ruso no debería haber sacado la cabeza de su tanque T-72.

Un Stugna-P ucraniano decidió hacerle una visita.


----------



## Archimanguina (10 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Bueno, también hay otros que se mueven más bien de noche…los rusos tienen de todo…



¡¡ahí hay tema pero vamos!!


Alvin Red dijo:


> *France*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1020630



y los socialistas...LOL!!

España siempre con 40 años de retraso rejpecto a uropa


----------



## Tierra Azul (10 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . El canciller de Austria viajará el lunes a Moscú para reunirse con Putin
> 
> Me avergüenzo de mi país



no sabia que eras austriaco, del mio no te digo nada.....


----------



## rejon (10 Abr 2022)

Rusia está molesta porque Ucrania está siendo armada, lo que, según RT, es "contraproducente para poner fin al conflicto". ¿Sabes qué sería productivo para poner fin al conflicto? Que Rusia ponga fin a su invasión y se vaya, en lugar de esperar que Ucrania simplemente se rinda al agresor.


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Abr 2022)

El miembro de Azov, Denis Igorevich Sikotovsky, nacido el 17/10/1994, fue liquidado en Mariupol.


----------



## Evangelion (10 Abr 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> Mariupol es más pequeño que Murcia, míralo con el prisma que te de la gana, Putin ha fracasado, Rusia no existe.



Y a una distancia ridicula de la frontera rusa.


----------



## Magick (10 Abr 2022)

"Nadie contesta el teléfono durante más de dos semanas".
El subcomandante de los neonaziks #Azov #Ucrania, nombre en clave Kalina, grabó una apelación desde el sótano de #Mariupol
Luego llora cómo los políticos ucranianos los han abandonado:


----------



## pgas (10 Abr 2022)

*Polonia ha pospuesto la imposición de un embargo sobre los suministros de gas y carbón de Rusia*







*Polonia prohibirá el suministro de gas y carbón de Rusia en los próximos meses, dijo el viceministro de Relaciones Exteriores, Shimon Shinkovsky, en una entrevista con el Berliner Zeitung.*

El diplomático polaco recordó que Varsovia había declarado previamente su disposición a hacerlo de inmediato. “Incluso si la Unión Europea no toma esa decisión, nosotros mismos la tomaremos dentro de unos meses para dar un buen ejemplo y alentar a otros países a hacer lo mismo”, dijo Shinkovsky citado por RIA Novosti .

Al mismo tiempo, el subjefe del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Polonia admitió que un solo gesto de Varsovia no tendría un impacto significativo en la economía rusa. “Estamos convencidos de que solo tiene sentido una decisión conjunta de los estados europeos”, dijo el diplomático.
Ex primer ministro de Baviera Markus Söder advirtió que, en caso de que Rusia se negara rotundamente al suministro de gas, Alemania enfrentaría un desempleo masivo y agitación social.

Recordemos que el 7 de abril, el Parlamento Europeo exigió un embargo a las importaciones de energía de Rusia. El mismo día, representantes de la industria alemana advirtieron que si ahora se abandonan las materias primas de Rusia, la economía alemana se hundirá.

Un día antes, el ministro de Finanzas alemán, Christian Lindner, dijo que Alemania tiene la intención de abandonar el petróleo y el gas rusos lo antes posible, pero esto no es cuestión de semanas, sino de años. El mismo día, el jefe de la Agencia Federal de Redes de Alemania, Klaus Müller, advirtió sobre las terribles consecuencias de la escasez de gas para las empresas y regiones enteras de Alemania.

Más temprano, el presidente de la Asociación Federal Alemana de la Industria (BDI), Siegfried Russwurm, advirtió sobre las fatales consecuencias de la imposición de un embargo a los recursos energéticos de Rusia para la industria. La asesora del gobierno alemán, Lamia Messari-Becker, advirtió sobre el riesgo de catástrofe para la economía alemana si se corta el suministro de gas ruso.

***********

hoy no ... mañana

lo único que le reprocho a Putin es que no ponga firme a esta casta traidora chupasangre que es la UE de vasallos yankis excepto Orban. Es que lo tiene a guevo


----------



## rejon (10 Abr 2022)

Detenido hoy en la Plaza Roja, Oleg Orlov había sostenido un cartel que decía: “Nuestra falta de voluntad para saber la verdad y nuestro silencio nos convierten en cómplices de los crímenes”.


----------



## Egam (10 Abr 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Me ha recordado a ésta:
> 
> 
> 
> Grima dan...



Buenísima la pelicula


----------



## clapham5 (10 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Rusia Destruye completamente el aeropuerto de Dnipro.
> * Una columna de 13 kilómetros de Tanques van hacia Jarkov.
> * Alerta en Letonia: Moscú acusa a su gobierno de 'neonazi'
> * 1.222 personas de la región de Kiev fueron asesinados por Rusia.
> ...



Rusia no concluira la Guerra el 9 de Mayo . Las tropas rusas se iran de Ucrania cuando la UE deje de ser un peligro para Rusia y Alemania se de cuenta que su Lebensraum termina en las fronteras orientales de Polonia , Eslovaquia , Hungria y Rumania . 
El 9 de Mayo Putin anunciara la liberacion del Donbass . 
Ese es el objetivo " oficial " de la Operacion Militar Especial . 
La presencia rusa se mantendra indefinidamente hasta que Ucrania y la UE se rindan , la UE colapse o el euro colapse 
Rusia ha cerrado el espacio aereo ucraniano y ha bloqueado sus costas . 
La Guerra terminara cuando Ucrania colapse . Es inevitable . El cazador se ha metido en la cueva del oso . Eso significa que el oso se ha quedado sin cueva ? NO . El oso dormira a la intemperie hasta que el cazador salga de la cueva cuando se le acabe la comida 
Entonces se comera al cazador .


----------



## rejon (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## hartman (10 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Rusia no concluira la Guerra el 9 de Mayo . Las tropas rusas se iran de Ucrania cuando la UE deje de ser un peligro para Rusia y Alemania se de cuenta que su Lebensraum termina en las fronteras orientales de Polonia , Eslovaquia , Hungria y Rumania .
> El 9 de Mayo Putin anunciara la liberacion del Donbass .
> Ese es el objetivo " oficial " de la Operacion Militar Especial .
> La presencia rusa se mantendra indefinidamente hasta que Ucrania y la UE se rindan , la UE colapse o el euro colapse
> ...



tefo a la armenia?


----------



## capitán almeida (10 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1020636
> 
> 
> El miembro de Azov, Denis Igorevich Sikotovsky, nacido el 17/10/1994, fue liquidado en Mariupol.



Mis más sinceras condolencias a proletario blanco por el óbito de esta marioneta del circunpanchito fígaro


----------



## Guanotopía (10 Abr 2022)

Estados Unidos aumenta la importación de petróleo de Rusia mientras exige al mundo exactamente lo contrario







observatoriocrisis.com





Espero que algún día todos estos perros siervos de los EEUU sean juzgados por traicionar Europa, pero siendo realista me llega con que los manden a tomar por culo del parlamento europeo.


----------



## piru (10 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Vídeo: Militares ucranianos colocando minas terrestres cerca de las casas de la gente, las mujeres les dicen que paren - no escuchan. _
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Pero no eran los malvados rusos los que ponian minas?...




Es que son los malvados rusos.
Desde aquí se ve que son saboteadores rusos disfrazados de ucranianos poniendo minas cerca de las casas para que mueran niños.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Abr 2022)

Un nuevo juguete ruso detectado en Mariupol…


----------



## Elimina (10 Abr 2022)

Aonyoigo dijo:


> Lastima que no la mata a la puta sovietica. Bienvenidos hermanos ukros, os esperamos con los brazos abiertos



Con el frío te pasará


----------



## .Kaikus (10 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> ISIS
> 
> t.me/surf_noise1/10753
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1020533



Y para mayor escarnio, el soldado ruso degollado es un calvo.

PD- Estan locos estos romanos ucranianos.


----------



## crocodile (10 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Ojalá les hagan boicot y se arruinen


----------



## Sinjar (10 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Si lo dice el pentágono, debe ser verdad. Como las armas de destruccion masiva de Irak.

Es que han salido hasta filamciones de la prensa occidental donde grabaron el numero de serie en un arsenal ucraniano...


----------



## Simo Hayha (10 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El soldado ruso no debería haber sacado la cabeza de su tanque T-72.
> 
> Un Stugna-P ucraniano decidió hacerle una visita.



Van tó locos con el casco desabrochao y luego pasa lo que pasa


----------



## delhierro (10 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Detenido hoy en la Plaza Roja, Oleg Orlov había sostenido un cartel que decía: “Nuestra falta de voluntad para saber la verdad y nuestro silencio nos convierten en cómplices de los crímenes”.



¿ le han atado , azotado y dejado morir en la fria noche moscovita en una farola ? Evidentemente no, por eso Rusia no es una democracia verdadera, en Ucrania mucho más democratizada si lo hubieran hecho. Tiene mucho que democratrizar Putin. ¿ no ?


----------



## Señor X (10 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Eso de que la guerra debe concluir el 9 de mayo, quien lo dice?



Los mismos que decían que tenía que ganar en una semana.

No que "vaya/es posible/puede/entra dentro de sus planes" ganar. "Tiene" que ganar.


----------



## delhierro (10 Abr 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> Mariupol es más pequeño que Murcia, míralo con el prisma que te de la gana, Putin ha fracasado, Rusia no existe.



Pues la OTAN opina lo contrario. Y por cierto los yanquis tardaron 2 meses largos en tomar Faluya. Con todo su ejercito en irak y contra menos de 3000 milicianos pobremente armados.


----------



## Honkler (10 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> _Lamentablemente hemos tenido confirmación directa.
> 
> Todo es tristemente cierto
> Los prisioneros rusos que han sido canjeados por prisioneros ucranianos ingresan en el hospital de Belgorod.
> ...



Si eso es cierto, se va a liar. El pueblo ruso querrá sangre, mucha sangre.


----------



## crocodile (10 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La solucion es que la Otan deje de intentar esclavizar a los europeos, rusos incluidos, las personas inteligentes no quieren ser siervos de los anglocabrones !!!.



La única solución es que LA ORGANIZACION TERRORISTA OTAN se disuelva y posteriormente que sean juzgados sus crímenes genocidas.


----------



## Simo Hayha (10 Abr 2022)

a los chipriotas no les gustan los filoorcorusonazis


----------



## Honkler (10 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Ucrania asegura que las fuerzas rusas robaron material radiactivo de Chernóbil.



Y se comieron algunos críos a la parrilla, con salsa de ajo y cojón de ukro a la vinagreta


----------



## Elimina (10 Abr 2022)

No encuentro el post. Lo del restaurante era un faquer. Qué manera de hacer perder el tiempo.


----------



## Simo Hayha (10 Abr 2022)

Checheno a puntito de reunirse con su harén cabril


----------



## mazuste (10 Abr 2022)

"*Tenía la impresión de estar con las brigadas internacionales y al final me encuentro con el Pentágono..."*
_* comenta en CNEWS el afamado reportero Régis le Sommier que acaba de regresar de Ucrania *_
*y se encontró con estadounidenses en uniforme ucraniano durante la investigación.*


----------



## Simo Hayha (10 Abr 2022)

Sepultureros africanos ofrecen su ayuda a Ucrania para retirar los cadáveres putrefactos de los rusos


----------



## Decipher (10 Abr 2022)

Menuda película que se monta. Tot es part del plan.


----------



## Simo Hayha (10 Abr 2022)

Ucranios destruyen orcodrone con manpad


----------



## delhierro (10 Abr 2022)

De esto no se, de asesinatos a sangre fria despues de torturar prisioneros, hay videos documentados como ciertos. Buscalos, que por ahí andaran en este mismo hilo.


----------



## Magick (10 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Si eso es cierto, se va a liar. El pueblo ruso querrá sangre, mucha sangre.



es el canal de Sputnik Italia, no creo que se lo inventen.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (10 Abr 2022)

Con pinzas, no hay fotos o declaraciones oficiales del ministerio de defensa de Rusia que lo confirmen.

Cerca de Nikolayev, la batería S-300 transferida por Eslovaquia a Ucrania ha sido completamente destruida.

t.me/intelslava/24914


----------



## orcblin (10 Abr 2022)

que pasa cuando cojan a los yankis, franceses e ingleses que están con los azov?

si los cogen muertos no pasa nada, dirán que son mercernarios que han muerto..

pero y si los cogen vivos?
si han ido por su cuenta y riesgo son mercenarios no los ampara Ginebra y pueden ser fusilados ahí mismo..

pero y si resulta que empiezan a hablar de que no son mercenarios que están allí porque les mandó su pais? es decir, USA , UK y francia no sólo enviarían armas sino tamibén hombres... se toma como una declaración de guerra?


----------



## clapham5 (10 Abr 2022)

CANDELA ....
Noticia sin confirmar pero cuando el rio suena . Resulta que estaba el clapham colando cafe cuando le llega un mensaje de su amiga Xiomara 
os acordais de Xiomara , la vecina que es prima lejana de Heriberto el gayer ...bueno , esta en Cuba
Le ha dicho que Cuba se rublizara . Que es " rublizar " clapham ?  
Pues que adoptara el rublo ruso como moneda oficial . Espana ha citado al embajador cubano a consultas y le ha dicho que escoja 
El rublo o Melia . Ay que nervios ...


----------



## Simo Hayha (10 Abr 2022)

rateros rusos enseñando sus botines de guerra.


----------



## Don Luriio (10 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> "Nadie contesta el teléfono durante más de dos semanas".
> El subcomandante de los neonaziks #Azov #Ucrania, nombre en clave Kalina, grabó una apelación desde el sótano de #Mariupol
> Luego llora cómo los políticos ucranianos los han abandonado:



A Zelenski lo van a liquidar los suyos. Hay muchos extranjeros de origen ucraniano y antirusos que echan pestes del cómico.


----------



## rejon (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## lefebre (10 Abr 2022)

No se muy bien qué os han hecho los nazis. Igual os podía haber dado por los Carlistas o por los napoleónicos. No se me ocurre ninguna otra guerra con tanta tontuna: que si los nazis son los de Sadam, no, son más nazis los USA. Que Gadafi es un nazi. que no, que los nazis son los Hutus, que no, que los nazis son los Tucsis... parecéis gilipollas. A ver si os enteráis: los nazis son los padres.


----------



## mazuste (10 Abr 2022)

Algunos hechos fríos y duros que no te cuentan sobre Ucrania


----------



## Simo Hayha (10 Abr 2022)

Georgianos combatiendo en Ucrania parecen bien equipados para matar muchos rusos


----------



## clapham5 (10 Abr 2022)

El clapham esta considerando la opcion de vivir en Rusia . Y convertirse en un colono de las nuevas tierras arrebatadas a los indios pieles rojas de las praderas del OESTE , ops sorry ...arrebatadas a los nazis de las estepas del OESTE .
Por el precio de un zulo en Jerez de la Frontera ( 67 % gitanos ) Alicante ( 78 % magrebies ) o Palencia ( mas frio que Siberia en invierno ) puedes comprar un zulo en la NUEVA RUSIA ...y ganar en rublos oro y tener vecinas rubias macizas ....






Real estate Ukraine | kvadom.com


Real estate Ukraine ✔ Apartments ✔ Houses ✔ Lands ✔ Parking ✔ Business ️ For Sale ️For Rent ✅ Photo ✅ Best Price ✔ Search & Enjoy ✔ Realtors ✔ Owners ☎




kvadom.com


----------



## rejon (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## mazuste (10 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> "*Tenía la impresión de estar con las brigadas internacionales y al final me encuentro con el Pentágono..."*
> _* comenta en CNEWS el afamado reportero Régis le Sommier que acaba de regresar de Ucrania *_
> *y se encontró con estadounidenses en uniforme ucraniano durante la investigación.*



Transcripción:
* Régis Le Sommier: "Acabo de pasar 8 días en Ucrania, y acompañé a voluntarios franceses (...),
uno de los cuales había sido soldado antes y 2 de los cuales habían luchado en 'Rojava', así que
gente que tenía experiencia militar, pasé varios días con ellos, y me sorprendió, y a ellos también,
descubrir que para entrar en el ejército ucraniano, bueno, son los americanos los que mandan. 
Casi nos detienen, nos enfrentamos a un americano que vino a decirnos 'aquí, no son los ucranianos 
los que mandan, soy yo el que manda',...- *


----------



## Simo Hayha (10 Abr 2022)

Rusos ensuciandolo todo con sus cuerpos muertos


----------



## pgas (10 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Transcripción:
> * Régis Le Sommier: "Acabo de pasar 8 días en Ucrania, y acompañé a voluntarios franceses (...),
> uno de los cuales había sido soldado antes y 2 de los cuales habían luchado en 'Rojava', así que
> gente que tenía experiencia militar, pasé varios días con ellos, y me sorprendió, y a ellos también,
> ...



un clásico









Las brigadas anarquistas de la OTAN, por Thierry Meyssan


Presentado en Occidente como la realización de una simpática utopía, «Rojava» es en realidad un Estado colonial, fruto de la voluntad de Washington que lo impone sin importarle su costo en sangre. El objetivo es, en este caso, expulsar a las poblaciones originarias del norte de Siria y...




www.voltairenet.org


----------



## Peineto (10 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> "*Tenía la impresión de estar con las brigadas internacionales y al final me encuentro con el Pentágono..."*
> _* comenta en CNEWS el afamado reportero Régis le Sommier que acaba de regresar de Ucrania *_
> *y se encontró con estadounidenses en uniforme ucraniano durante la investigación.*



Pues valiente reportero está hecho este inútil funcional que ni sabe donde se mete. Madre mía que prensa tiene el mundo...Y este tipo de gente son los monaguillos del culto informativo pensamiento único y libre?


----------



## mazuste (10 Abr 2022)

t.me/opersvodki/3129
*Bajo la zona industrial de Azovstal, propiedad del oligarca Rinat Akhmetov, presumiblemente hijo ilegítimo
del ex presidente ucraniano Kuchma, hay 24 km de túneles a una profundidad de hasta 30 metros.*
_*
También hay una instalación secreta de la OTAN, PIT-404, y un laboratorio biológico secreto de la OTAN 
con armas biológicas. En la instalación PIT-404, los oficiales de la OTAN están bloqueados. Los túneles 
están equipados con un sistema de búnkeres con protección blindada.

En su interior hay unos 240 extranjeros, entre ellos oficiales de la OTAN y de la Legión Extranjera francesa, 
así como personal del laboratorio biológico. Su seguridad, financiada por Akhmetov, cuenta con hasta 3.000 
personas.

El biolaboratorio situado bajo la planta de Azovstal en Mariupol, en las llamadas instalaciones PIT-404, fue 
construido y operado por Metabiota, una empresa asociada a Hunter Biden, Rinat Akhmetov y Vladimir Zelensky.

En los laboratorios de esta instalación se realizaron pruebas para crear armas biológicas. Miles de residentes 
de Mariupol se convirtieron en "conejillos de indias" en estos terribles ensayos. Y la mayoría de los "especialistas" 
occidentales participaron en estos experimentos inhumanos.

Los oficiales de inteligencia y de operaciones especiales franceses no pudieron sacar a sus colegas de Mariupol. 
Por eso Macron llamó tantas veces al Kremlin y pidió "corredores humanitarios".

Algunos oficiales de inteligencia franceses murieron durante la operación de rescate. El jefe de la inteligencia francesa, 
Eric Vido, fue destituido el 31 de marzo de 2022 por los fallos de la inteligencia francesa en la guerra de Ucrania.

Oficiales de Estados Unidos, Canadá, Alemania, Francia, Italia, Turquía, Suecia, Polonia y Grecia están ahora bloqueados
en los calabozos de Azovstal. El teniente general estadounidense Roger Clothier, capturado por la Milicia Popular de la RPD
el otro día desde un helicóptero derribado, fue rastreado por el GRU del Estado Mayor y el SVR de Rusia en Mariupol 
basándose en los resultados de la vigilancia externa de su amante en Turquía, en Izmir.

Una ciudadana de Ucrania, conocida por los servicios de inteligencia como Klute, siempre acompañó al general 
como esposa viajera, confidente y traductora. En cuanto se informó de que esta señora había llegado a Mariupol, 
Rusia lanzó una operación militar y bloqueó la ciudad.
*_
*@opersvodki*


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (10 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> CANDELA ....
> Noticia sin confirmar pero cuando el rio suena . Resulta que estaba el clapham colando cafe cuando le llega un mensaje de su amiga Xiomara
> os acordais de Xiomara , la vecina que es prima lejana de Heriberto el gayer ...bueno , esta en Cuba
> Le ha dicho que Cuba se rublizara . Que es " rublizar " clapham ?
> ...



Pues no tendria empaque ni nada ir a pagar el mojito y dejar uno de estos encima de la mesa.


----------



## Peineto (10 Abr 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> que pasa cuando cojan a los yankis, franceses e ingleses que están con los azov?
> 
> si los cogen muertos no pasa nada, dirán que son mercernarios que han muerto..
> 
> ...



Supongo que las cosas seguirán su curso como hasta ahora.Hoy en día, y desde hace años que las gueras no se declaran formalmente, simplemente se llevan a cabo sin más preámbulo que un calentamiento previo de la opinión pública.
Tengo que reconocer el mérito de AlfonZo GUERRA, eximio miembro del Partido nazioonalsocialista obrero ejpañol, cuando declaró muerto y pasado de moda a Montesquieu. Santo varón, santo varón...


----------



## rejon (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (10 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Rusos ensuciandolo todo con sus cuerpos muertos



como siempre haciendo de hijo de la gran puta me cago en tus muertos


mazuste dijo:


> t.me/opersvodki/3129
> *Bajo la zona industrial de Azovstal, propiedad del oligarca Rinat Akhmetov, presumiblemente hijo ilegítimo
> del ex presidente ucraniano Kuchma, hay 24 km de túneles a una profundidad de hasta 30 metros.*
> 
> ...



esto es cierto pues? very heavy dude


----------



## Malevich (10 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Es cierto, de hecho la genesis del nazismo ucraniano coincidio con una campaña general europea promovida desde Berlín de donde se financiaron tambien los nacionalismos vasco y catalan. Basicamente la politica era emponzoñar la politica de todos los paises no germanos. Esto culmino con la creación del marxismo y el envio de Lenin a San Petersburgo. Es algo poco estudiado, aunque clave para definir el Siglo XX.
> 
> Hitler por contra, era un producto nacionalista alemán financiado desde la anglosfera. Se la jugaron con su misma moneda.



Desde luego la idea de la "Europa de los pueblos" sale de Alemania. Es evidente que a una gran Alemania en el centro de Europa le conviene una constelación de estadillos inviables y dependientes, etnicamente puros. Hay por ahí mapas de esa "Europa de los pueblos" muy utilizado por los nacionalistas vascos y catalanes en que no se disimula una Alemania aumentada con Austria y la Suiza alemana y el resto de Europa "balcanizada". 
Durante la segunda guerra mundial los nazis fomentaron todos esos nacionalismos y crearon dos estados claramente fascistas como la Croacia del sanguinario Pavelic y Eslovaquia (régimen que la actual Eslovaquia se cuida de reivindicar como precedente). 
El papel alemán y de Kohl en la destrucción de Yugoslavia está más que demostrado. Austria y Alemania corrieron a reconocer a Croacia y Eslovenia pese a la oposición de Mitterrand y las reticencias del Reino Unido. Con el inefable Papa polaco también en papel estelar. Una especie de venganza por el asesinato del Archiduque y en la IIGM la expulsión de Yugoslavia por los partisanos.


----------



## Honkler (10 Abr 2022)

Y el mismo pueblo ruso le va a exigir mucha más mano dura a Putin, y que se deje de blandenguerias


----------



## crocodile (10 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Tu cuenta corriente si que ha ganado muchos millones de dólares, verdad Bórrell. ?


----------



## lefebre (10 Abr 2022)

ahhhh. ¿y ese batallón, es malo porque es 'nazi'? ¿o hace cosas malas, malísimas que no hace ningún otro batallón ucraniano o ruso? ¿hace cosas que hacían los 'nazis'? ¿o son malos en sí mismos por ser 'nazis' aunque no hagan nada malo malísimo? gñeeeee . uhhhhhhh, que malos. hacen el saludo nazi ¿o era romano? Ahora piensa en el por qué de parecer gilipollas.


----------



## Simo Hayha (10 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> como siempre haciendo de hijo de la gran puta me cago en tus muertos
> 
> esto es cierto pues? very heavy dude



Te tienes que cagar en los muertos de los que han invadido un país extranjero para aumentar su territorio y están destruyéndolo y matando a su gente. O eres tan subnormal que no entiendes algo tan sencillo?


----------



## Archimanguina (10 Abr 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> que pasa cuando cojan a los yankis, franceses e ingleses que están con los azov?
> 
> si los cogen muertos no pasa nada, dirán que son mercernarios que han muerto..
> 
> ...



ga
lo negarian todo logicamente. que corra el aire.


----------



## delhierro (10 Abr 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> ahhhh. ¿y ese batallón, es malo porque es 'nazi'? ¿o hace cosas malas, malísimas que no hace ningún otro batallón ucraniano o ruso? ¿hace cosas que hacían los 'nazis'? ¿o son malos en sí mismos por ser 'nazis' aunque no hagan nada malo malísimo? gñeeeee . uhhhhhhh, que malos. hacen el saludo nazi ¿o era romano? Ahora piensa en el por qué de parecer gilipollas.



Es malo porque la ideologia en la que se basan es MALIGNA. El concepto de superioridad racial, lleva siempre a tratar a los demas como animales o seres inferiores. ¿ lo tienes claro ? Vamos que son gentuza, que piensan que como son superiores pueden arrasar con los demas. Siempre empiezan las broncas, hasta que cabrean tanto a los "otros" que acaban recibiendo lo suyo.

A estos les va a pasar como a los de la alemania nazi, tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## NPI (10 Abr 2022)

Strikelucky dijo:


> Una buena chorrada que no desentona con el nivel de propaganda.
> 
> RUSIA tiene decenas de miles de voluntarios sólo en su tierra y eso sin contar que en el resto del mundo hay otros tantos estarían dispuestos a sangrar y dar su vida por lo que creen. Payasadas de este tipo, esta propaganda es así sólo para los necios que no ven más halla de la pantalla de su smartphone.
> Rusia es un pueblo unido con una sola voz y después de dar un puñetazo en la mesa va con todas las consecuencias, orgulloso de su historia, amante de su patria, no hay nada en occidente parecido. No pueden perder.



@Strikelucky este usuario Morcillada Mortal y silenus son el mismo usuario pero con diferentes cuentas, uno es más activo que el otro.


----------



## lefebre (10 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Te tienes que cagar en los muertos de los que han invadido un país extranjero para aumentar su territorio y están destruyéndolo y matando a su gente. O eres tan subnormal que no entiendes algo tan sencillo?



Siendo cierto lo que dices, en realidad lo suyo es que nos la pelara a todos salvo interés personal o económico en el tema. Como mucho seguir técnicamente el conflicto, que es ciertamente interesante. El mundo está lleno de países invadiendo a otros.


----------



## mazuste (10 Abr 2022)

Se supone que, aprovechando las maniobras conjuntas, 
el material desplazado se quedará en Serbia. Un clásico.

" China realiza una entrega semisecreta de misiles a Serbia
*
Serbia, aliada de Rusia, ha recibido un sofisticado sistema antiaéreo chino en una operación semisecreta
este fin de semana, en medio de la preocupación de Occidente de que una acumulación de armas en los
Balcanes en el momento de la guerra en Ucrania pueda amenazar la frágil paz en la región"*


----------



## amcxxl (10 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> como siempre haciendo de hijo de la gran puta me cago en tus muertos
> 
> esto es cierto pues? very heavy dude



lo que debajo de Azovstal hay bunkeres con 8 pisos hacia abajo es verdad

lo que que era la camara de los horrores que hacian perrerias y llamaban al lugar "el agujero" tambien
alli mandaban sin billete de vuelta, a gente desde el centro de tortura de la CIA en el aeropuerto de Mariupol, nada extraño: Guantanamo, Abu Graib, Chile, El Salvador....

lo del general ya no se, podria ser, pero gente de la NATO hasta rango de coronel desde luego que si y para manejar 15000 hombres algun general deberia haber, no digo que sea este jefazo de las Fuerzas Terrestres de la NATO, pero un general de division no seria extraño


----------



## Chatarrero (10 Abr 2022)

Engendro Racional dijo:


> Ayer vi una pintada pro-ucraniana en mi barrio, Slava ukraini y una cruz céltica. No sé si habrán sido refugiados o neo-nazis despistados.



Las he visto en varios pueblos de Madrid.


----------



## lefebre (10 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Es malo porque la ideologia en la que se basan es MALIGNA. El concepto de superioridad racial, lleva siempre a tratar a los demas como animales o seres inferiores. ¿ lo tienes claro ? Vamos que son gentuza, que piensan que como son superiores pueden arrasar con los demas. Siempre empiezan las broncas, hasta que cabrean tanto a los "otros" que acaban recibiendo lo suyo.
> 
> A estos les va a pasar como a los de la alemania nazi, tiempo al tiempo.



Ahhh. Entonces los malos no son el ejército invasor, sino los 'nazis' porque son malignos y no se dejan invadir. Eres una risión. Los nazis no son más que los miembros del partido nazional socialista obrero alemán de antaño. Pero vamos que esos nazis según tú pensarían que pueden arrasar con los demás. Pero en el mundo real los que están intentando arrasar con los Ucranianos son los Rusos ¿no?
Ahora, si ese batallón 'nazi' intenta conquistar el mundo, pues sí, seguramente terminen como los de la Alemania nazi. Pues exáctamente que lo que le puede pasar a Rusia ¿no? que no sé por qué me parece que son los que están invadiendo otro país.


----------



## NPI (10 Abr 2022)

Después de una semana se vuelve a activar la cuenta.


----------



## clapham5 (10 Abr 2022)

El clapham esta horrorizado . En shock , temblando como una hoja de arce ...calmate clapham ...joer
El clapham lo vio , lo dijo aqui y le ningunearon . Ahhh , pero el clapham no os guarda rencor . Resulta que el clapham dijo aqui , en burbuja hace algunos dias , semanas atras que sospechaba que El Zar iba " lento " porque habia puesto el ojo en la anexion del Este y del Sur
El problema , segun el clapham , es que con los territorios te anexionas la poblacion . Es por eso que Israel no se decide a anexionarse Cisjordania porque claro ...si conviertes en israelies a 3 millones de plastilinos R.I.P. Israel . Que hacer ?
Echarlos . Eso hizo Israel en 1948 tras la Guerra de Independencia y del 69 . Una Guerra " lenta " hara que los ukros se larguen de los territorios donde son minoria o donde son mayoria pero que saben quedara en manos de Rusia .
Bueno , en 2019 tenia 149 millones de habitantes . Y Putin decidio que debia " importar " 10 millones de inmigrantes mas .
Preferiblemente rusoparlantes . La estrategia rusa , planteada en 2019 fue " atraer " 10 millones de habitantes en 6 anos .
O sea , desde 2019 hasta 2025 Rusia debe aumentar su poblacion en 10 millones . Y como lo logras ? Pues oye ....blanco y en botella
Anexionandote territorios rusoparlantes . Ni un misero cпасибо









Rusia facilitará permisos de trabajo y residencia para atraer inmigrantes


Para frenar el decrecimiento poblacional Putin ha decidido simplificar los trámites para viajar, obtener un permiso de trabajo y acceder a la ciudadanía




www.directoriocubano.info


----------



## Tierra Azul (10 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Te tienes que cagar en los muertos de los que han invadido un país extranjero para aumentar su territorio y están destruyéndolo y matando a su gente. O eres tan subnormal que no entiendes algo tan sencillo?



A callar nazi, eres como los demas poniendo muertos rusos para pajearte, cabronazo


----------



## mazuste (10 Abr 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> ga
> lo negarian todo logicamente. que corra el aire.



El rumor que corre, al respecto, es que los ucros tienen órdenes 
de eliminarlos si no consiguen escapar... Rumores...


----------



## Egam (10 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La tarea de Macron es sencilla. Pasar a la segunda vuelta y allí acumular los votos de los que le disgustan menos que los de Le Pen. Un viejo esquema utilizado por Macron y sus predecesores.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/41329



En France24, todos los que no pasan a la segunda vuelta, pidiendo no votar a Le Pen.
Espero que se lleven una chorpresa


----------



## Tierra Azul (10 Abr 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Siendo cierto lo que dices, en realidad lo suyo es que nos la pelara a todos salvo interés personal o económico en el tema. Como mucho seguir técnicamente el conflicto, que es ciertamente interesante. El mundo está lleno de países invadiendo a otros.



otro que no se entera de que llevan 8 anos jodiendo los ukronanzis



lefebre dijo:


> Ahhh. Entonces los malos no son el ejército invasor, sino los 'nazis' porque son malignos y no se dejan invadir. Eres una risión. Los nazis no son más que los miembros del partido nazional socialista obrero alemán de antaño. Pero vamos que esos nazis según tú pensarían que pueden arrasar con los demás. Pero en el mundo real los que están intentando arrasar con los Ucranianos son los Rusos ¿no?



No que va no son los mismos, llevando las mismas simbologias nazis me cago en tu estirpe


----------



## Sinjar (10 Abr 2022)

Fuchida manchando el hilo..


----------



## Archimanguina (10 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> como siempre haciendo de hijo de la gran puta me cago en tus muertos
> 
> esto es cierto pues? very heavy dude



joder como puedan demostrar que en esos sotanos se pario el coronavirus ya da para Ojcar...


----------



## Sinjar (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (10 Abr 2022)

Video de la casa cerca de Kiev, donde soldados rusos borrachos irrumpieron, mataron al esposo y violaron a su esposa durante días mientras su hijo de 3 años se escondía en el sótano.

También mataron al perro y le quitaron el anillo de bodas al muerto.

Este es el mundo ruso.


----------



## keylargof (10 Abr 2022)

Oye alguien sabe como va el desembarco anfibio en Odessa? Va a ser la polla ya veréis, creo que Putin va a sacar a hombres-rana hipersónicos.

Parece ser que Putin se folló a un sapo y de ahí salió la nueva especie. Su grito de guerra es "Croac croac russki!!"


----------



## Jotagb (10 Abr 2022)

Turquía no permitirá que los buques de guerra de la OTAN ingresen al Mar Negro, dijo el ministro de Defensa, Hulusi Akar. Se refirió a la Convención de Montreux y dijo que se cerraría el paso a los buques de guerra de países que no tuvieran acceso al Mar Negro.


----------



## Jotagb (10 Abr 2022)

El ministro de Defensa turco, Hulusi Akar, no descartó la intención de la aparición de minas a la deriva en el Mar Negro.

"Tenemos la sospecha de que las minas se introdujeron deliberadamente. Tal vez fueron disparadas como parte de algún plan para presionarnos a fin de permitir que los dragaminas de la OTAN [atraviesen el estrecho] ingresen al Mar Negro. Pero estamos comprometidos con las reglas de la [Convención] de Montreux y no permitan que los buques de guerra entren en el Mar Negro", dijo el ministro.


----------



## lefebre (10 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> otro que no se entera de que llevan 8 anos jodiendo los ukronanzis
> 
> 
> No que va no son los mismos, llevando las mismas simbologias nazis me cago en tu estirpe



Lo dicho, los nazis son los padres. Nazis everywhere. Jajajajjaa. menos lo mismo tú, que te consideras que no eres nazi. Rasca un poco que lo mismo sus progenitores son nazis.


----------



## Simo Hayha (10 Abr 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Siendo cierto lo que dices, en realidad lo suyo es que nos la pelara a todos salvo interés personal o económico en el tema. Como mucho seguir técnicamente el conflicto, que es ciertamente interesante. El mundo está lleno de países invadiendo a otros.



Bueno, a mi ciertamente no me quita el sueño esta guerra, pero si es cierto que simpatizo con aquellos ciudadanos ucranios, familias, ancianos, niños, personas quizás con minusvalías físicas y mentales, personas que sufren alguna enfermedad que han visto su vida rota, sus casas y forma de vida detruídas por el capricho nazionalista de estos cochinos.

Y no siento ninguna pena por los soldados rusos muertos. Gente jóven que podría estar trabajando por sus familias y por los que no tienen su fortaleza, juventud o salud y sin embargo están vandalizando un pais extranjero y cometiendo crímenes de guerra.


----------



## keylargof (10 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Video de la casa cerca de Kiev, donde soldados rusos borrachos irrumpieron, mataron al esposo y violaron a su esposa durante días mientras su hijo de 3 años se escondía en el sótano.
> 
> También mataron al perro y le quitaron el anillo de bodas al muerto.
> 
> Este es el mundo ruso.



Que repugnancia me producen estos salvajes, se han quedado en el siglo XIV. Que puto asco joder, mslditos subhumanos


----------



## alnitak (10 Abr 2022)

Saudi Arabia's energy minister Prince Abdulaziz bin Salman: “A sharp downturn in oil and gas investment is jeopardizing energy security (...) There is a real risk that the world will not be able to produce all the energy it needs to fuel recovery.”


----------



## ksa100 (10 Abr 2022)

Esto se nos va de las manos, a todos, es el fin.


----------



## lefebre (10 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Bueno, a mi ciertamente no me quita el sueño esta guerra, pero si es cierto que simpatizo con aquellos ciudadanos ucranios, familias, ancianos, niños, personas quizás con minusvalías físicas y mentales, personas que sufren alguna enfermedad que han visto su vida rota, sus casas y forma de vida detruídas por el capricho nazionalista de estos cochinos.
> 
> Y no siento ninguna pena por los soldados rusos muertos. Gente jóven que podría estar trabajando por sus familias y por los que no tienen su fortaleza, juventud o salud y sin embargo están vandalizando un pais extranjero y cometiendo crímenes de guerra.



Yo siento pena por todos los muertos, ucranianos y rusos. Inicialmente nos hubiera ido mejor una victoria rápida Rusa, con el mínimo posible de muertes y sin impacto económico global. Ahora mismo creo que ya da igual quién gane.


----------



## radium (10 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Saudi Arabia's energy minister Prince Abdulaziz bin Salman: “A sharp downturn in oil and gas investment is jeopardizing energy security (...) There is a real risk that the world will not be able to produce all the energy it needs to fuel recovery.”



Disfrutar de la semana santa... 
Veremos racionamiento del diesel a particulares en breve...


----------



## rejon (10 Abr 2022)

En el pueblo de Buzovaya en la región de Kiev, recientemente liberado de las tropas rusas, se encontró otra tumba con decenas de cuerpos, los residentes también hablan de decenas de muertos en el camino, informa Current Time.


----------



## amcxxl (10 Abr 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Yo siento pena por todos los muertos, ucranianos y rusos. *Inicialmente nos hubiera ido mejor una victoria rápida Rusa*, con el mínimo posible de muertes y sin impacto económico global.



Biden, Borrell y Von der Leyen no estan de acuerdo


----------



## Egam (10 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Que son los khikhls? No entiendo una mierda.



jojoles


----------



## Baubens2 (10 Abr 2022)

radium dijo:


> Disfrutar de la semana santa...
> Veremos racionamiento del diesel a particulares en breve...



No creo que se llegue q eso no hay mejor racionamiento que subir el precio


----------



## vettonio (10 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> t.me/opersvodki/3129
> *Bajo la zona industrial de Azovstal, propiedad del oligarca Rinat Akhmetov, presumiblemente hijo ilegítimo
> del ex presidente ucraniano Kuchma, hay 24 km de túneles a una profundidad de hasta 30 metros.*
> 
> ...



Este tema promete cada vez mas. Ya hay hasta faldas.


----------



## Sinjar (10 Abr 2022)

Egam dijo:


> jojoles



Entiendo..


----------



## Oso Polar (10 Abr 2022)

Cuando el rio suena....

El aumento del arsenal nuclear chino se ha acelerado debido a un cambio en la evaluación de la amenaza por parte de EEUU y la preocupación de que Washington intente derrocar al actual Gobierno chino, según las fuentes del medio estadounidense 'The Wall Street Journal'.









¿Está China acelerando el ritmo de aumento de su arsenal nuclear?


El aumento del arsenal nuclear chino se ha acelerado debido a un cambio en la evaluación de la amenaza por parte de EEUU y la preocupación de que Washington intente derrocar al actual Gobierno chino, según las fuentes del medio...




mundo.sputniknews.com


----------



## amcxxl (10 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Que son los khikhls? No entiendo una mierda.



es un "diminutivo" de jojol -o khokhol en la transliteracion en ingles- (literalmente "cresta"), se refiere al mechon tipico que llevaban los cosacos de Zhaporozie


----------



## Peineto (10 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Desde luego la idea de la "Europa de los pueblos" sale de Alemania. Es evidente que a una gran Alemania en el centro de Europa le conviene una constelación de estadillos inviables y dependientes, etnicamente puros. Hay por ahí mapas de esa "Europa de los pueblos" muy utilizado por los nacionalistas vascos y catalanes en que no se disimula una Alemania aumentada con Austria y la Suiza alemana y el resto de Europa "balcanizada".
> Durante la segunda guerra mundial los nazis fomentaron todos esos nacionalismos y crearon dos estados claramente fascistas como la Croacia del sanguinario Pavelic y Eslovaquia (régimen que la actual Eslovaquia se cuida de reivindicar como precedente).
> El papel alemán y de Kohl en la destrucción de Yugoslavia está más que demostrado. Austria y Alemania corrieron a reconocer a Croacia y Eslovenia pese a la oposición de Mitterrand y las reticencias del Reino Unido. Con el inefable Papa polaco también en papel estelar. Una especie de venganza por el asesinato del Archiduque y en la IIGM la expulsión de Yugoslavia por los partisanos.




Por ejemplo.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (10 Abr 2022)

Egam dijo:


> En France24, todos los que no pasan a la segunda vuelta, pidiendo no votar a Le Pen.
> Espero que se lleven una chorpresa



Le pen no tiene NINGUNA posibilidad de ser presidente. Repito, ninguna ni en esta ni en futuras elecciones. El candidato contrario, aunque sea un cruasán, siempre recibira el voto anti lepen, venga de derecha o de izquierda.
En las anteriores elecciones macron, que es flojito en cuanto a políticos doblo a la lepeniana. Ojo 66 vs 33.


macron ya ganó las elecciones. Como si esta semana le da por fumarse un peta delante de la tele. Ha ganado.


----------



## dedalo00 (10 Abr 2022)

Lo de Francia es interesante… Si, es muy probable que en una segunda vuelta gane Macrón pero muy ajustado traduciéndose así, a un gobierno débil o muy débil que además –bajo su responsabilidad– tendrá que enfrentar todas las consecuencias de esta guerra que tomo como suya y de este modo, se desgastaran inexorablemente, la ciudadanía se cansara y saldrá tarde o temprano, avecinándose una derrota final al modelo. Es decir, ganaran para perder.

Por cierto, a Jean-Luc Mélenchon no le fue nada de mal.


----------



## vettonio (10 Abr 2022)

Unidad rusa desminadora robotizada en acción.

Ojo al bicharraco.


----------



## Guzmán de Berga (10 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> otro que no se entera de que llevan 8 anos jodiendo los ukronanzis



Sí se enteran sí, lo que pasa que todos los filonazis éstos son unos cínicos con el rostro de granito.


----------



## Eneko Aritza (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Zepequenhô (10 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Si los nazis fueran inteligentes, no habrían caído en esta trampa. No se trata sólo de Ucrania...
> 
> t.me/mig41/16321



Tu pides mucho, un nazi inteligente.

La gente que se mete en esos grupos lo hacen precisamente por no ser inteligentes. Los inteligentes ven el pampaneo y pasan.


----------



## Guanotopía (10 Abr 2022)

El CSKA estaría preparando una liga europea alternativa a la Euroliga


El CSKA Moscú no parece dispuesto a quedarse de brazos cruzados ante la más que posible extensión de su exclusión de la Euroliga también a la próxima temporada.




www.mundodeportivo.com


----------



## Bartleby (10 Abr 2022)

Paramilitares argentinos quieren combatir en Ucrania, pero no logran ser aceptados en la Legión





__





Paramilitares argentinos quieren combatir en Ucrania, pero no logran ser aceptados en la Legión | TN


Son un grupo de militares, policías, aficionados a las armas y hasta veteranos de Malvinas, que esperan una confirmación para participar de “la Legión extranjera”, que ya cuenta con mercenarios latinoamericanos.




tn.com.ar


----------



## Tierra Azul (10 Abr 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Lo dicho, los nazis son los padres. Nazis everywhere. Jajajajjaa. menos lo mismo tú, que te consideras que no eres nazi. Rasca un poco que lo mismo sus progenitores son nazis.



jajaja eso es lo que sabes decir? mis progrenitores son de izquierdas gilipollas sabras tu tontolaba, me cago en tus ancestros


----------



## pepetemete (10 Abr 2022)

Era coña joder


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (10 Abr 2022)

Un hilo muy interesante que descubre la pólvora: Si pones en contexto el sector servicios “a la occidental” y valoras “esas cosas antiguas del sector primario y secundario” con la importancia que la realidad se ha empeñado en mostrar estos meses, resulta que tanto Rusia como China son dos gigantes en el planeta Tierra.


----------



## NPI (10 Abr 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> ¿han denunciado ya a ese individuo?



@ksa100


----------



## Zepequenhô (10 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Paramilitares argentinos quieren combatir en Ucrania, pero no logran ser aceptados en la Legión
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Veteranos de las Malvinas, un conflicto de los años 80, quieren combatir.

Normal que los devuelvan, si tendrán ya cerca de 60 años


----------



## Magick (10 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> _Lamentablemente hemos tenido confirmación directa.
> 
> Todo es tristemente cierto
> Los prisioneros rusos que han sido canjeados por prisioneros ucranianos ingresan en el hospital de Belgorod.
> ...



La situación está tomando unos tintes que no prometen nada bueno:


----------



## Azrael_II (10 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Turquía no permitirá que los buques de guerra de la OTAN ingresen al Mar Negro, dijo el ministro de Defensa, Hulusi Akar. Se refirió a la Convención de Montreux y dijo que se cerraría el paso a los buques de guerra de países que no tuvieran acceso al Mar Negro.



Hay enlace
Boom


----------



## Guzmán de Berga (10 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Biden, Borrell y Von der Leyen no estan de acierdo



Han montado ésta guerra para matar a tantos eslavos como puedan y para joder a los países de Europa tanto como puedan.


----------



## damnun_infectum (10 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Unidad rusa desminadora robotizada en acción.
> 
> Ojo al bicharraco.



Eso es básicamente un robot de desmontes, con una picadora adaptada y reforzada para soportar explosiones. Esos robot se meten en el monte, y arrasan con todo lo arrasable, dejando serrín.
En Brasil, utilizan 2 o 3 bulldozers, unidos con una cadena de ancla de barco, para dejar la selva convertida en una era.


----------



## Sinjar (10 Abr 2022)

Eneko Aritza dijo:


>



Que poquito les queda. Y encima divididos.


----------



## Sinjar (10 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> El CSKA estaría preparando una liga europea alternativa a la Euroliga
> 
> 
> El CSKA Moscú no parece dispuesto a quedarse de brazos cruzados ante la más que posible extensión de su exclusión de la Euroliga también a la próxima temporada.
> ...



Y seria de mayor nivel que la propia euroliga.


----------



## Viricida (10 Abr 2022)

Chatarrero dijo:


> Las he visto en varios pueblos de Madrid.



Aquí hay cierta respuesta.


----------



## Malevich (10 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Como es que hay noticias de internacional / guerra de ucrania en un periódico deportivo?????



Clickbaits.


----------



## El-Mano (10 Abr 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Le pen no tiene NINGUNA posibilidad de ser presidente. Repito, ninguna ni en esta ni en futuras elecciones. El candidato contrario, aunque sea un cruasán, siempre recibira el voto anti lepen, venga de derecha o de izquierda.
> En las anteriores elecciones macron, que es flojito en cuanto a políticos doblo a la lepeniana. Ojo 66 vs 33.
> 
> 
> macron ya ganó las elecciones. Como si esta semana le da por fumarse un peta delante de la tele. Ha ganado.



Es lo más lógico, aunque... siguiendo algunos rumores y paranoias... ¿y si salen militares franceses colgados por no-natzis en mariupol?... Salvo catastrofe lo tiene ganado, pero un hecho de gravedad igual pega el vuelco.


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Abr 2022)

Sería interesante saber donde ha sucedido lo del video ( se a cual te refieres, lo puse yo), porque es seguro que si plantas minas en una zona es porque no estás muy seguro de que el enemigo no la vaya a conquistar. Es un detalle que nos diría por donde pueden haber avances o ataques rusos.


----------



## vettonio (10 Abr 2022)

*En el segundo vídeo se ve con claridad.*

_Se ha informado de una gran explosión en Nikolayev. Imposible de evaluar porque no se están publicando imágenes claras: es ilegal. En los canales ucranianos de Telegram se rumorea que Kiev también ha prohibido a los gobernadores informar de los daños causados por los ataques rusos._


----------



## Alvin Red (10 Abr 2022)

Mariupol estaba en segunda línea del ataque programado por Ucrania hacia Donetsk siguiendo la costa, el adelanto de Rusia cogió desprevenidos a la OTAN que esperaban que respondiera al ataque Ucraniano y no antes, aparte el ataque ruso se realizo desde Crimea y Donestsk envolviendo todas las salidas de Mariapul, por eso ahí estaban los chechenos.

Una vez rodeado todo el perímetro lejano de la ciudad y con una sobreutilización de medios por tierra, mar y aire el cerco se fue estrechando hasta conquistar la ciudad.

Cuando se dieron cuenta ya no podían hacer nada, un triunfalismo que les costara caro a los OTANicos.


----------



## vettonio (10 Abr 2022)

_- Hay muchos vídeos en Internet de nuestros presos siendo maltratados. ¿Eso te asusta?

- Aumenta la rabia. Sabes que vas a luchar hasta la última gota de sangre. No me voy a rendir. Si me atrapan, siempre está la 'efochka' (palmea su bolsa con una granada F-1)

_


----------



## apocalippsis (10 Abr 2022)

Domingo, 10 de abril 22:30 - 23:25

Grozny: el tigre checheno de Putin
Documental (+16)

En 2003, después de una guerra devastadora con Rusia, la ciudad capital de Chechenia, Grozny, fue anunciada como la ciudad más destruida del mundo, según la UNESCO. Hoy, el lugar se asemeja a Dubai con sus rascacielos de vidrio y metal y una de las mezquitas más grandes de Europa. Todo eso fue posible gracias a miles de millones de dólares en subsidios de Moscú, así como al apoyo de Putin, que personalmente ungió a Kadyrov para ser el líder del país. Además, a cambio del apoyo financiero, la Federación Rusa obtuvo la paz y un aliado duradero. Este documental presenta una imagen completamente nueva y totalmente desconocida de Chechenia, su vida cotidiana, sus costumbres y tradiciones, así como sus problemas y éxitos.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (10 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Putin nombra otro retrasao para dirigir la invasión de ucrania, el anterior no era lo suficientemente tonto.



q pelma llegas a ser....


----------



## El-Mano (10 Abr 2022)

El coronel Morato cuestiona la matanza de Bucha: "Difícil aceptar que sea obra de militares profesionales y los rusos lo son"


Manuel Morato es un apasionado del mundo eslavo. Una de las voces más conocedoras de ese vasto territorio entre las filas del ejército español. A finales




www.elindependiente.com





Unos extractos:

Ni siquiera yo creo que la intención de Putin sea la de apoderarse y poner el Donbás bajo el paraguas de Rusia directamente, sino dejar que sea independiente, con una gran aproximación a Rusia. La única duda que honestamente tengo es si Rusia quiere dejarle Odesa a Ucrania o a lo que quede de Ucrania. A lo mejor, según como estén las cosas cuando lleguen al acuerdo final, podría dejar una salida al mar que a Rusia no le perjudicaría demasiado y para Ucrania es muy importante. Entonces eso es una baza de negociación para Ucrania importante. El resto de lo que es la salida al mar de Azov y el resto del mar Negro quedaría en manos de Putin y de la solución que Putin pueda proponer, aprobar o desear.
-
Lo que pasa es que las cosas que podrían cambiar no serían precisamente a nuestro favor, porque si el cambio supone una provocación que nos lleve a entrar a nosotros en guerra, pues eso es lo peor que podría suceder desde mi punto de vista. Ya sé que otros están deseando y diciendo que sería bueno. Lo que ya se ha destruido y las muertes y los heridos que ya ha habido no tienen solución. No estoy diciendo que sea bueno. No, no, de ninguna manera. Es terrible. Pero la otra alternativa, una Tercera Guerra Mundial, con un país que tiene armas nucleares y que en su estrategia tiene claramente establecido que si se ve en peligro su existencia las usaría.
-
Lo que ocurre es que claro, si hay ataques como el que ha habido hace un par de días en zona rusa, eso puede suponer que Rusia haga algo que no tenía previsto hacer.



Como se entere el friker y la Carmen, igual acaba sustituyendo al "capitán aposteriori".


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (10 Abr 2022)

Recordemos que Rusia afirmó que se había producido un gran avance en las negociaciones con Ucrania el 29 de marzo y que luego se produjeron las llamadas de Zelensky con Joe Biden y Boris Johnson.

Una línea de tiempo: 

29 de marzo, conversaciones de Estambul. Avances en el acuerdo de paz Rusia-Ucrania. Los rusos se retiran de la región de Kiev "de buena fe". 

30 de marzo, llamada Biden-Zelensky. EE.UU. para dar $ 500 millones de ayuda. 

1 de abril, llamada Johnson-Zelensky del Reino Unido. Reino Unido insta a "no dar marcha atrás". 

2 de abril, incidente de Bucha.


----------



## Malevich (10 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ucrania siempre ha tenido un problema con el segundo grupo "etnico", y este no son los ucranianos, que de hecho ni existian
> 
> 
> Mirnograd, distrito de Krasnoarmeisky, región de Donetsk (parte ocupada por Ucrania)
> ...



El estado zarista no distinguía rusos, pequeño rusos y rusos blancos. El invento ucraniano fue de comienzos del siglo XX y Rosa Luxemburgo lo explica perfectamente en La Cuestión Nacional.
Esta obra es muy recomendable hoy y más para la España actual, en ella refuta el derecho a la autodeterminación leninista, pero para desgracia posterior la revolución alemana fracasó y en la URSS llevaron el derecho a la autodeterminación al ridículo. Que una cosa es un armenio, un kazajo o un lituano y otra muy distinta un ruso, un bielorruso y un ucraniano, prácticamente indistinguibles para cualquier europeo al oeste del Oder.


----------



## Guaguei (10 Abr 2022)

de hace 1h


de hace 4 h


----------



## Renegato (10 Abr 2022)

In these minutes, powerful strikes on the fortified area of the Armed Forces of Ukraine near Donetsk in Maryinka.

Hundreds of dead Ukrainian soldiers are reported


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (10 Abr 2022)

Dónde es y que se supone reivindican?


----------



## pgas (10 Abr 2022)

no se que es peor el alaalbar de los follacabras o un logo ridículo en mitad de la pantalla


----------



## Malevich (10 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> La mataron por robar los planos de la tecnología punta de telefonia móvil rusa, supongo que la 2G o la 3G de aquellos tiempos. Se los vendió a los Finlandeses para que montaran Nokia y al tiempo se la cepillaron con Polonio o lo que fuera.



¿Hay fuentes de esto? ¿Puede desarrollar?


----------



## Botones Sacarino (10 Abr 2022)

Ruskis derroídos haciendo de comida para perros callejeros en Ucrania.

Pero que miserable es capaz de dejar a sus soldados muertos atrás para que abonen el terreno y sirvan de comida para las alimañas, esto no se había visto en la vida.


----------



## Oso Polar (10 Abr 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> Lo de Francia es interesante… Si, es muy probable que en una segunda vuelta gane Macrón pero muy ajustado traduciéndose así, a un gobierno débil o muy débil que además –bajo su responsabilidad– tendrá que enfrentar todas las consecuencias de esta guerra que tomo como suya y de este modo, se desgastaran inexorablemente, la ciudadanía se cansara y saldrá tarde o temprano, avecinándose una derrota final al modelo. Es decir, ganaran para perder.
> 
> Por cierto, a Jean-Luc Mélenchon no le fue nada de mal.



Solo un milagro le daría la victoria a LePen, es más que siga siendo candidata es una broma ya que siempre queda segunda y siempre perderá.


----------



## Sinjar (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Guanotopía (10 Abr 2022)

The Dollar Devours the Euro | Michael Hudson







michael-hudson.com







> It is now clear that today’s escalation of the New Cold War was planned over a year ago. America’s plan to block Nord Stream 2 was really part of its strategy to block Western Europe (“NATO”) from seeking prosperity by mutual trade and investment with China and Russia.



Cualquiera que no sea un globalista otánico debería leer este artículo, es un buen resumen del porqué.


----------



## Renegato (10 Abr 2022)

ostras con el 52% gana le pen por 2 puntos, si estaban dciiendo que macron ganaba por 4 puntos en las encuestas a pie de urna, son tan malos como aqui haciendo encuestas


----------



## El-Mano (10 Abr 2022)

No sé dónde, pero hoy hubo un bombazo bien gordo.


----------



## Sinjar (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Guanotopía (10 Abr 2022)

Spotting of six Y-20 cargo planes in Serbia 'displays China's strategic transport capabilities'









Spotting of six Y-20 cargo planes in Serbia 'displays China's strategic transport capabilities' - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





Ojo con Serbia, parece que están tan hasta los cojones de la otan que podría ser el primer aliado europeo de China.


----------



## vettonio (10 Abr 2022)

IMRAN KHAN
Presidente de Paquistán, democráticamente elegido y depuesto por intrigas yankees.

_Nunca han salido multitudes tan espontáneas y en tal número en nuestra historia, rechazando el gobierno importado dirigido por ladrones.

_


----------



## NPI (10 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Y para mayor escarnio, el soldado ruso degollado es un calvo.
> 
> PD- Estan locos estos romanos ucranianos.



Escenografía hecho en Hollywood


----------



## Sinjar (10 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> No sé dónde, pero hoy hubo un bombazo bien gordo.



Eso es en Rubizhne.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (10 Abr 2022)

Reportado por gilipollas.
Lástima de tus hijos, si es que los tienes. No esperes para ellos más respeto del que muestras tu por los demás.


----------



## amcxxl (10 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> El estado zarista no distinguía rusos, pequeño rusos y rusos blancos. El invento ucraniano fue de comienzos del siglo XX y Rosa Luxemburgo lo explica perfectamente en La Cuestión Nacional.
> Esta obra es muy recomendable hoy y más para la España actual, en ella refuta el derecho a la autodeterminación leninista, pero para desgracia posterior la revolución alemana fracasó y en la URSS llevaron el derecho a la autodeterminación al ridículo. Que una cosa es un armenio, un kazajo o un lituano y otra muy distinta un ruso, un bielorruso y un ucraniano, prácticamente indistinguibles para cualquier europeo al oeste del Oder.



las repiblicas de la URSS se autodeterminaron no solo al congifurarse cada una sino incluso al firmar el tratado de la Union
en teoria eso era perpetuo como en el caso de los estados de USA

de hecho ellos creian que la historia solo podia ir para adelante, pero vemos que llevamos 30 años para atras , precisamente por renunciar a sus principios

en cuanto a lo del derecho a la autodeterminacion para salirse de la URSS no es verdad, no habia ningun mecanismo legal en la URSS para salir de ella, la disolucion fue totalmente ilegal

lo previsto es que otras naciones se unieran como Afganistan o Iran, cosa que impidieron golpes de estado y guerras auspiciadas por potencias extranjeras


----------



## Gotthard (10 Abr 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Dónde es y que se supone reivindican?



Pakistan. La CIA ha dado un golpe de estado pero parece que no les ha terminado de salir.


----------



## Impresionante (10 Abr 2022)

Off topic


----------



## Sinjar (10 Abr 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Dónde es y que se supone reivindican?



Pakistan.

Destituido el primer ministro de Pakistán, Imran Khan, tras perder la moción de censura


----------



## NPI (10 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Y para mayor escarnio, el soldado ruso degollado es un calvo.
> 
> PD- Estan locos estos romanos ucranianos.



Escenografía made in Hollywood
*Javier Couso Permuy* persona *confiable *de *György Schwartz *


----------



## Sinjar (10 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pakistan. La CIA ha dado un golpe de estado pero parece que no les ha terminado de salir.



La CIA dando golpes de Estado?
Injerencia yankee en terceros paises?

No te creooooooo! Jajajajaja


----------



## Gotthard (10 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Y para mayor escarnio, el soldado ruso degollado es un calvo.
> 
> PD- Estan locos estos romanos ucranianos.



Y moreno, y con pinta moruna. Si llegan a poner a un rubio ceniza con ojos azules/grises con nariz respingona, es decir, el tipico ruso de toda la vida se confundiria con un ucraniano porque son la misma raza eslava.


----------



## Guanotopía (10 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Y seria de mayor nivel que la propia euroliga.



Vuelve la guerra fría y los dos bloques, Asia y Europa se relacionaban demasiado para el gusto gusano.


----------



## Octubrista (10 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> IMRAN KHAN
> Presidente de Paquistán, democráticamente elegido y depuesto por intrigas yankees.
> 
> _Nunca han salido multitudes tan espontáneas y en tal número en nuestra historia, rechazando el gobierno importado dirigido por ladrones.
> ...



Pues el recién llegado se va a tragar la inflación y los problemas para que el precio del grano, arroz, etc, hagan la situación en Pakistán insostenible.

Se está gestando un problema grave en Pakistán.


----------



## amcxxl (10 Abr 2022)

Renegato dijo:


> In these minutes, powerful strikes on the fortified area of the Armed Forces of Ukraine near Donetsk in Maryinka.
> 
> Hundreds of dead Ukrainian soldiers are reported



termobaricas a pelito


----------



## Sinjar (10 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Off topic



Esto es lo que necesita Europa.


----------



## Sinjar (10 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Vuelve la guerra fría y los dos bloques, Asia y Europa se relacionaban demasiado para el gusto gusano.



Hacia falta un contrapeso a occidente.


----------



## Gotthard (10 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Ruskis derroídos haciendo de comida para perros callejeros en Ucrania.
> 
> Pero que miserable es capaz de dejar a sus soldados muertos atrás para que abonen el terreno y sirvan de comida para las alimañas, esto no se había visto en la vida.
> 
> ...



Al puto ignore, no se si por psicopata o por hijoputa.


----------



## @Durruty (10 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> termobaricas a pelito





Pero termobaricas de las gordas, de a kiloton...


----------



## ussser (10 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Cuando el jefe de la diplomacia dice que "la guerra será ganada en el campo de batalla", es bastante revelador.



Todo correcto, mientras sean otros los que expongan sus vidas.

Menudo hijo de puta.


----------



## alnitak (10 Abr 2022)

Renegato dijo:


> ostras con el 52% gana le pen por 2 puntos, si estaban dciiendo que macron ganaba por 4 puntos en las encuestas a pie de urna, son tan malos como aqui haciendo encuestas



os lo llevo diciendo desde hace una hora... las encuestas las maquillana porque en francia mu ha gente se va a la cama.con esa idea en la cabeza... es una manipulacion


----------



## El-Mano (10 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Eso es en Rubizhne.



Pensaba que había sido otra cosa aparte.


----------



## amcxxl (10 Abr 2022)

@Durruty dijo:


> Pero termobaricas de las gordas, de a kiloton...



MLRS TOS-1 "Buratino"

la version termobarica del "Katiuscha" de la II GM y del Grad sovietivo

en Kamenka (region de Jarkov) ya frieron a unos 200 de una descarga. Todo depende de lo juntitos que esten y de cuantos lanzadores uses a la vez


----------



## Malevich (10 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> las repiblicas de la URSS se autodeterminaron no solo al congifurarse cada una sino incluso al firmar el tratado de la Union
> en teoria eso era perpetuo como en el caso de los estados de USA
> 
> de hecho ellos creian que la historia solo podia ir para adelante, pero vemos que llevamos 30 años para atras , precisamente por renunciar a sus principios
> ...



Buen ejemplo, Afganistán fue parte de Persia hasta el siglo XVIII, se separa tras el colapso de los safávidas.
De hecho prácticamente la mitad de los afganos tienen el persa por idioma, aunque lo llamen "Dari". La otra lengua del país es el pashto que es el idioma de los pastunes, etnia de la que proceden la mayoría de los talibanes. 
Herat es una ciudad prácticamente persa hablante en su totalidad y un histórico centro cultural y literario.


----------



## vettonio (10 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> No sé dónde, pero hoy hubo un bombazo bien gordo.



En Rubezhnoye


----------



## Fabs (10 Abr 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Todo correcto, mientras sean otros los que expongan sus vidas.
> 
> Menudo hijo de puta.



Es un impresentable; en sus propias palabras se autorretrata como un fracasado y un inútil innecesario, cualquier otro habría tenido la dignidad de dimitir.


----------



## alcorconita (10 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Biden, Borrell, Von der Leyen, Sanchez, Scholz, Macron.... no podemos estar en peores manos en el peor momento.



No te engañes. Esos son solo marionetas. Los que de verdad mandan no salen por la tele. De hecho, ni sabemos sus nombres.


amcxxl dijo:


> MLRS TOS-1 "Buratino"
> 
> la version termobarica del "Katiuscha" de la II GM y del Grad sovietivo
> 
> en Kamenka (region de Jarkov) ya frieron a unos 200 de una descarga. Todo depende de lo juntitos que esten y de cuantos lanzadores uses a la vez




Eso ha sido un Iskander con alto explosivo.


----------



## SanRu (10 Abr 2022)

Renegato dijo:


> ostras con el 52% gana le pen por 2 puntos, si estaban dciiendo que macron ganaba por 4 puntos en las encuestas a pie de urna, son tan malos como aqui haciendo encuestas



donde se puede seguir?


----------



## EUROPIA (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (10 Abr 2022)

*Evidencias: el misil era de #Ucrania los UCRONAZIS lo dispararon encontrar de su propio pueblo. *


----------



## Nico (10 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Ruskis derroídos haciendo de comida para perros callejeros en Ucrania.




A ver malsano. Puede que disfrutes con cuerpos muertos, pero hemos convenido en el foro poner esas cosas en spoiler.

Ni problema tengo en pasarte al ignore si te van las cosas gore (hay gente para todo), pero me parece razonable pedirte la cortesía de no arruinar el hilo de ese modo.

Además, si te pasan MUCHOS al ignore, terminarás en un hilo donde sólo te verás tu y tus fotos morbosas. Participa con la altura y elegancia que lo estamos haciendo todos.


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Al puto ignore, no se si por psicopata o por hijoputa.



No sé a quien ha ignorado pero bien hecho, yo tambien lo tengo ignorado.


----------



## Azote87 (10 Abr 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Todo correcto, mientras sean otros los que expongan sus vidas.
> 
> Menudo hijo de puta.



Estos hp que viven en mansiones , comen caviar y tienen a su familia a buen resguardo son los que más ansían sangre .

Sean del bando que sean


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (10 Abr 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Todo correcto, mientras sean otros los que expongan sus vidas.
> 
> Menudo hijo de puta.



Pues vais a ir al frente antes que yo:

1º. El emérito, su hijo y toda la familia real y exfamilia real.
2º. Todos los burócratas de Bruselas (20000 o 30000 euros de sueldo al mes) y sus familias.
3º. Todos los cargos políticos chupapollas de la OTAN y sus hijos.
4º. Todos los políticos palmeros sin cargo que apoyan a políticos que apoyan las matanzas de la OTAN y sus hijos.
5º. Todos los banqueros europeos rescatados y sus hijos.
6º. Todos los políticos corruptos, familiares e hijos.
7º. Todos los comisionistas muy patriotas y sus hijos.

Menudo ejército podemos preparar. ¡¡Se van a cagar los rusos!!. Matar no se si matarán, pero van a dejar aquello como un erial, aunque igual se acaban matando entre ellos por la comida.


----------



## vettonio (10 Abr 2022)

Imran Khan

Imran Khan (@ImranKhanPTI) / Twitter

_Os agradecemos a todos los pakistaníes su increíble aval y emoción para protestar contra el cambio de régimen respaldado por Estados Unidos y apoyado por los Mir Jafar locales para llevar al poder a una camarilla de ladrones flexibles, todos ellos en libertad bajo fianza. Los pakistaníes, tanto en su país como en el extranjero, lo han rechazado enérgicamente._


----------



## ussser (10 Abr 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Pues vais a ir al frente antes que yo:
> 
> 1º. El emérito y su hijo.
> 2º. Todos los burócratas de Bruselas (20000 o 30000 euros de sueldo al mes) y sus familias.
> ...



Te has dejado a la prensa.


----------



## Peineto (10 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Y moreno, y con pinta moruna. Si llegan a poner a un rubio ceniza con ojos azules/grises con nariz respingona, es decir, el tipico ruso de toda la vida se confundiria con un ucraniano porque son la misma raza eslava.




Mejor lo dejamos en etnia.


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Abr 2022)

El hecho de que el Iskander OTRK en Nikolaev se infligiera en el puerto de Olvia se confirma con el mensaje del jefe de la administración de Nikolaev, Vitaly Kim, de que "El incendio forestal ha sido eliminado".

Golpeó el almacén con salitre, según fuentes locales. La mitad del puerto fue destruido, el bosque Balabanovskiy, ubicado al este del puerto, se incendió.
#Nikolaev, Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Peineto (10 Abr 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Pues vais a ir al frente antes que yo:
> 
> 1º. El emérito y su hijo.
> 2º. Todos los burócratas de Bruselas (20000 o 30000 euros de sueldo al mes) y sus familias.
> ...



Añade de mmi parte CMs y demás lerdos.


----------



## Sanctis (10 Abr 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Glorificando a una vieja subnormal.

Es muy máximo el ridículo de esta gente.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (10 Abr 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Te has dejado a la prensa.



También, pocos se libran.


----------



## Peineto (10 Abr 2022)

Fabs dijo:


> Es un impresentable; en sus propias palabras se autorretrata como un fracasado y un inútil innecesario, cualquier otro habría tenido la dignidad de dimitir.



Otro cambio fr nombre. Primero ANTONIO SáncHez y ahora DIMITIR Borrell. Uf...


----------



## Gotthard (10 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Spotting of six Y-20 cargo planes in Serbia 'displays China's strategic transport capabilities'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, parece que han hecho un pedido bastante gordo.... y no ha sido a AliExpress.

Estos no tienen ganas de que los vuelvan a bombardear.

_The mission of the Y-20s to Serbia remains unknown, with thedrive.com speculating that the aircraft could be delivering the FK-3, the export version of the Chinese HQ-22 surface-to-air missile system, to Serbia. _





Y lo que no es bombardear. Cualquiera diria que China se ha comprado un pais europeo delante de los hocicos de la OTAN.









Serbian purchase of missile defence system shows ties deepening with China


Serbia has bought a new generation of medium-range, radar-guided surface-to-air missiles from China in a new sign of deepening cooperation between Beijing and Belgrade.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Roedr (10 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Una "mierda" como Ucrania no puede ser parte de la UE, pero un excremento parásito como tu tú sí??, como cómo es eso??



Orcoborrico, te edito el mensaje para que tu ortografía no te delate como orcoidiota.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (10 Abr 2022)

Informe de fuertes bombardeos sobre Marynka y su area fortificada, en el sur del Donbass. Hablan de cientos de bajas entre los ucranianos.

t.me/intelslava/24932


----------



## radium (10 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Ruskis derroídos haciendo de comida para perros callejeros en Ucrania.
> 
> Pero que miserable es capaz de dejar a sus soldados muertos atrás para que abonen el terreno y sirvan de comida para las alimañas, esto no se había visto en la vida.



Haber desgracia humana, ya se que disfrutas con esas fotos. Pero eres una basura miserable. 
Te vas al ignore


----------



## vettonio (10 Abr 2022)

*No pueden ser mas ridículos. Los ukros y los de Uropa Ped*

Europa Press

*Ucrania asegura que las fuerzas rusas robaron material radiactivo de Chernóbil "como souvenir"*

Hace 3 horas


----------



## Gotthard (10 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No sé a quien ha ignorado pero bien hecho, yo tambien lo tengo ignorado.



El enesimo subnormal goreando sin espoilearlo, lo habitual.


----------



## Arraki (10 Abr 2022)

En estos minutos, poderosos ataques en el área fortificada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Donetsk en Maryinka.

Se informa de cientos de soldados ucranianos muertos


----------



## Sinjar (10 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Evidencias: el misil era de #Ucrania los UCRONAZIS lo dispararon encontrar de su propio pueblo. *



Los otanitas diran que lo ha lanzado Rusia. Mienten descaradamente con todo.


----------



## Peineto (10 Abr 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Glorificando a una vieja subnormal.
> 
> Es muy máximo el ridículo de esta gente.



Pasa al fondo más al fondo y cierra los ojos.


----------



## Sinjar (10 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No sé a quien ha ignorado pero bien hecho, yo tambien lo tengo ignorado.



Yo también lo tengo en ignorados.


----------



## Arraki (10 Abr 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Glorificando a una vieja subnormal.
> 
> Es muy máximo el ridículo de esta gente.



La babushka se respeta subnormal, sea rusa, ucraniana o China. 

Te vas a lo profundo por la puerta grande


----------



## Teuro (10 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> El CSKA estaría preparando una liga europea alternativa a la Euroliga
> 
> 
> El CSKA Moscú no parece dispuesto a quedarse de brazos cruzados ante la más que posible extensión de su exclusión de la Euroliga también a la próxima temporada.
> ...



Que llame a Florentino, que es más "experto" en estos tipos de complots.


----------



## Sinjar (10 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> En estos minutos, poderosos ataques en el área fortificada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Donetsk en Maryinka.
> 
> Se informa de cientos de soldados ucranianos muertos



Id a Forocoches a poned esa noticia. Dirán que es mentira..


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Abr 2022)

_Nueva apelación nazi del subcomandante del regimiento nazi "Azov" "Kalina". Dice que fueron traicionados por "políticos que hablan de apoyo, pero no contestan el teléfono y no se comunican por más de 2 semanas";_


----------



## Roedr (10 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Spotting of six Y-20 cargo planes in Serbia 'displays China's strategic transport capabilities'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jugada maestra de China. Pica en Europa en uno de los países que más razones tienen para odiar a muerte a la OTAN/USA.


----------



## vettonio (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (10 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El hecho de que el Iskander OTRK en Nikolaev se infligiera en el puerto de Olvia se confirma con el mensaje del jefe de la administración de Nikolaev, Vitaly Kim, de que "El incendio forestal ha sido eliminado".
> 
> Golpeó el almacén con salitre, según fuentes locales. La mitad del puerto fue destruido, el bosque Balabanovskiy, ubicado al este del puerto, se incendió.
> #Nikolaev, Ucrania
> @rybar



Yo sigo en mis trece, la pieza es Nikolaev, no Odesa. Y desde Nikolaev, corredor hasta Tiraspol en Transnistria.
Y Odesas aislada con sus judíos y población pro rusa. La nueva kaliningrado del Este.


----------



## Roedr (10 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Que llame a Florentino, que es más "experto" en estos tipos de complots.



hehe pero Floren se saldrá con la suya. Respecto al CSKA, que pena más grande el nuevo telón de acero que ha levantado USA/Alemania.


----------



## lefebre (10 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> jajaja eso es lo que sabes decir? mis progrenitores son de izquierdas gilipollas sabras tu tontolaba, me cago en tus ancestros



Guau. progenitores de izquierdas, pues como los nazis: socialistas, y nacionalistas... ¿padres nazionalsocialistas tal vez? o 'nazis', para los amigos. Enhorabuena


----------



## NPI (10 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> The Dollar Devours the Euro | Michael Hudson
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RAND Corporation año 2019 (12 páginas)


----------



## manodura79 (10 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



¿Termobárica?


----------



## Arraki (10 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Id a Forocoches a poned esa noticia. Dirán que es mentira..



Acabo de pasar y literalmente están en otra guerra.


----------



## vettonio (10 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> En estos minutos, poderosos ataques en el área fortificada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Donetsk en Maryinka.
> 
> Se informa de cientos de soldados ucranianos muertos


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Nueva apelación nazi del subcomandante del regimiento nazi "Azov" "Kalina". Dice que fueron traicionados por "políticos que hablan de apoyo, pero no contestan el teléfono y no se comunican por más de 2 semanas";_



En Mariupol nadie habla ucraniano, los azovitas son todos del occidente de Ucrania.


----------



## Sinjar (10 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Acabo de pasar y literalmente están en otra guerra.



Es una de histeria y de una ignorancia increíble leer el hilo oficial..


----------



## lefebre (10 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Biden, Borrell y Von der Leyen no estan de acierdo



Biden hace bien, Porque a EEUU le interesa el mayor desgaste posible de Rusia, y de paso de Europa. Los otros dos porque son directamente gilipollas, o porque les han hecho nadar en billetes, supongo.


----------



## pirivi-parava (10 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Jugada maestra de China. Pica en Europa en uno de los países que más razones tienen para odiar a muerte a la OTAN/USA.



cabeza de puente para el futuro
obliga a OTAN y vecinos a tomar acciones
genera desconfianza entre uropeos...


----------



## vettonio (10 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Es una de histeria y de una ignorancia increíble leer el hilo oficial..




Tarde o temprano se darán de bruces con la realidad.


----------



## Sinjar (10 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Tarde o temprano se darán de bruces con la realidad.



Solo es cuestión de tiempo.


----------



## Arraki (10 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Solo es cuestión de tiempo.





vettonio dijo:


> Tarde o temprano se darán de bruces con la realidad.



Lo dudo, están a nivel de secta y a ese nivel se justifica cualquier cosa. 

En unas semanas llegará el "bueno, le han echado huevos", es que los rusos, menuda masacre, ya se sabía pero moralmente.... Han destrozado al ejército ruso con 4 cacharros etc ...

Eso no tiene vuelta atrás, siempre van a ganar


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (10 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Spotting of six Y-20 cargo planes in Serbia 'displays China's strategic transport capabilities'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los países bálticos DETESTAN A LA OTAN, para ellos es EL MAL. Y la detestan con razón, después del genocidio otánico en la guerra de los balcanes.


----------



## vettonio (10 Abr 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> ¿Termobárica?






https://twitter.com/meatballsubzero



_Las fuentes dicen que fue un ODAB-500P. Una bomba de combustible-aire-explosivo diseñada para atacar instalaciones industriales, objetivos de piel blanda, mano de obra y despejar campos de minas antipersona y antitanque._


----------



## NPI (10 Abr 2022)

PDF de la lista de miembros de la UE


----------



## Tierra Azul (10 Abr 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Guau. progenitores de izquierdas, pues como los nazis: socialistas, y nacionalistas... ¿padres nazionalsocialistas tal vez? o 'nazis', para los amigos. Enhorabuena



no hombre no vienen del planeta raticulin tu como para saber mezclando churras y merinas


----------



## pgas (10 Abr 2022)

la bruja de la hoz 



y el asesor de zelenski 




están muy locos, hay que desatanizarlos!!


----------



## vettonio (10 Abr 2022)

*ODAB-500P*


ODAB-500P
Estado




URSSTipocayendo librementeDestinobomba de combustible-aireDatos técnicosLongitud2278 milímetrosDiámetro500 mmMasa466 kilogramosPeso de la alfombra explosivo145 kilogramos
*ODAB-500P* (ros. _ОДАБ-500П_) - Soviético bomba de combustible-aire peso 500 kilos
Al final 70. WWS introdujo una bomba de aire y combustible en el armamento ODAB-500. Fue utilizado durante el guerra en Afganistán donde resultó que el explosivo usado - óxido de etileno A pesar de su volatilidad, a menudo no forma una nube de aire / gas adecuada y, como resultado, del 15 al 50% de las bombas funcionan correctamente. Es por eso que se trabajó en una nueva generación de armas de aire-combustible, cuyo representante es la bomba ODAB-500P. La bomba contiene 145 kg de piperileno (1,3-pentadieno) y siete cargas de sólido en un cuerpo de paredes delgadas. material explosivo (con un peso total de 23 kg). La explosión de un explosivo sólido crea una nube de aire y combustible cuya explosión es iniciada por un fusible adicional. Gracias al uso de un explosivo líquido, la eficiencia de disparo de la bomba es casi tres veces mayor que la de una bomba de demolición clásica con el mismo peso.


----------



## NPI (10 Abr 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Glorificando a una vieja subnormal.
> 
> Es muy máximo el ridículo de esta gente.



@Sanctis


----------



## NPI (10 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Id a Forocoches a poned esa noticia. Dirán que es mentira..



ForoCoches / Menéame = IFCN


----------



## Tierra Azul (10 Abr 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Biden hace bien, Porque a EEUU le interesa el mayor desgaste posible de Rusia, y de paso de Europa. Los otros dos porque son directamente gilipollas, o porque les han hecho nadar en billetes, supongo.



Biden no manda una mierda tontolaba si está gagá como tu


----------



## Honkler (10 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Es una de histeria y de una ignorancia increíble leer el hilo oficial..



La verdad es que flipo con el seguidismo a la tesis oficial que tienen. Y no digas nada que te banean


----------



## Malevich (10 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Tarde o temprano se darán de bruces con la realidad.



Kabul II.


----------



## NPI (10 Abr 2022)

@pifiado Reliable allies in the European Parliament (2014 – 2019)


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Abr 2022)

_Interrogado un prisionero de guerra nazi ucraniano (Unidad 3036 de la Guardia Nacional) El prisionero de guerra declara que "se les ordenó matar a civiles inocentes" y que en realidad está en shock por todo el asunto._


----------



## NPI (10 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Interrogado un prisionero de guerra nazi ucraniano (Unidad 3036 de la Guardia Nacional) El prisionero de guerra declara que "se les ordenó matar a civiles inocentes" y que en realidad está en shock por todo el asunto._



TeleOTAN = rubios / ojos azules


----------



## lefebre (10 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> no hombre no vienen del planeta raticulin tu como para saber mezclando churras y merinas



bueno, míralo por el lado bueno, el grupo ese de 'nazis' malignos están aislados y acorralados desde hace tiempo. Unas cuantas decenas de miles de soldados rusos más muertos, y ya los tienen. Así podrán follarse a las mujeres y matar a los niños nazis que queden y robarles sus enseres. Tú tranquilo.


----------



## lefebre (10 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Biden no manda una mierda tontolaba si está gagá como tu



Ah, lo olvidaba. Mandan los nazis. Hitler posiblemente. Menos mal que tú te has dado cuenta y nos lo explicas. (perdona si me he equivocado, he puesto nazis pero no se si eres más de iluminatis o de reptilianos)


----------



## apocalippsis (10 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Leed esta entrevista con Karaganov (barómetro confiable del consenso mayoritario ruso de la élite gobernante).
> 
> Si después siguen albergando alguna ilusión sobre un acuerdo negociado sostenible con el Kremlin de Putin sobre el orden de seguridad europeo, léalo de nuevo. Y otra vez.



Ya te lo has leido?, porque como lo leas se te va a quedar cara de payaso, bueno que cuando haya hambre que no te vea por la calle que algo sacare........ dire mira un pinguino este tiene grasa.


----------



## vettonio (10 Abr 2022)

Karachi, Paquistán.


----------



## vettonio (10 Abr 2022)

Londres


----------



## vettonio (11 Abr 2022)

Dubai


----------



## Abstenuto (11 Abr 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Los países bálticos DETESTAN A LA OTAN, para ellos es EL MAL. Y la detestan con razón, después del genocidio otánico en la guerra de los balcanes.



¿Qué se cuece en Serbia? Hace un par de días se publicaron vídeos de convoyes militares serbios


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (11 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Nueva apelación nazi del subcomandante del regimiento nazi "Azov" "Kalina". Dice que fueron traicionados por "políticos que hablan de apoyo, pero no contestan el teléfono y no se comunican por más de 2 semanas";_



Si acaba de descubrir como se las gastan los juden...muy nazi no es.


----------



## vettonio (11 Abr 2022)

Multan, Punjab paquistaní. 1.890.000 h


----------



## Botones Sacarino (11 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> A ver malsano. Puede que disfrutes con cuerpos muertos, pero hemos convenido en el foro poner esas cosas en spoiler.
> 
> Ni problema tengo en pasarte al ignore si te van las cosas gore (hay gente para todo), pero me parece razonable pedirte la cortesía de no arruinar el hilo de ese modo.
> 
> Además, si te pasan MUCHOS al ignore, terminarás en un hilo donde sólo te verás tu y tus fotos morbosas. Participa con la altura y elegancia que lo estamos haciendo todos.




Me parece una memez, la guerra es la guerra no es como ir al campo a coger setas, la guerra hay que mostrarla como es, no como un cuento de niños. Quien se piense que la guerra es como ir al campo a coger setas lo que debe hacer es abandonar el hilo.

Es como cortar el documental de animales cuando el león está a punto de coger a la cebra, una estupidez sideral, la guerra hay que mostrarla como es, pero visto el idiotismo imperante la próxima vez irá con espoiler. Lo que quería mostrar el lo miserables que son los rusos que llevan desde finales de febrero dejando sus decesos abonando las estepas ucranianas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Abr 2022)

LA PELICULA 














​


----------



## vettonio (11 Abr 2022)

Al lefebre ese lo he mandado al sumidero.

No sé como dáis bola a ese tipo de tardos.

Que les aguanten en su casa.


----------



## NPI (11 Abr 2022)

Lo queréis todo


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Abr 2022)

Interesante entrevista que le hicieron al piloto responsable de lanzar la bomba de Hiroshima que asesinó a cientos de miles de personas inocentes que no tenían culpa de nada . No sólo los muertos sino los que quedaron medio abrasados y tardaron horas en morir entre terribles agonías ( nada que ver con el negro del black lives matter que se despachó enseguida ) también los miles de personas que quedaron con terribles secuelas y tardaron días ,semanas, meses o años en morir por fin .

Lógicamente no se siente responsable puesto que su función era técnica, de alguna manera fue como el motor de un misil que actualmente vuela solo. ¿ habría cambiado algo si en ver de ser norteamericano hubiese sido un sueco el que pilotase el avión ? Lógicamente el responsable del genocidio fue quien decidió enviar la bomba .

Pues lo mismo actualmente : Suponer que los misiles que envía Sánchez ( me dan igual otros países , no es lo mismo Ucrania que Turquía ) suponer que las armas que envía España para asesinar chavales rusos cuyo gobierno ha enviado a una guerra , suponer que eso no es una declaración de guerra es vivir en la inopia. Es que da igual quien apriete el botón de lanzamiento de un misil en un despacho , que supongo que se puede hacer incluso desde otro país , lo que cuenta es quien lo ha pagado y lo ha enviado. 

Rusia tiene el derecho y el deber de defenderse de sus enemigos y lo hará . Llegados a este punto sólo cabe esperar una escalada . 
¿ de verdad alguien se cree que Rusia va a retroceder y rendirse ?

¿ qué esperan con todas las sanciones que perjudican más a Europa que a los propios rusos ? ¿ qué se rinda ? 

Es tan absurdo no comprarles el carbón y el gas a mitad de precio, qué sólo cabe esperar que toda esta nueva trama es para enriquecer a los jefes de los políticos los fabricantes de armas y los vendedores de carbón y gas de otros países . toda esa especulación de materias primas que ya saben de sobra. 
¿ de verdad nuestros políticos no se dan cuenta que quien tiene las materias primas son los rusos y que son más importantes que el dinero ? 


_*–Usted ha hecho un relato técnico del 6 de agosto, sin revelar para nada cuáles eran sus sentimientos, como si hubiese visto todo en una película en lugar de ser uno de los protagonistas. ¿No le resulta extraño?

–Imagino a dónde quiere llegar. Pero yo no puedo sentirme culpable por ser un hombre frío, técnico diría, obsesionado por la perfección. Mi relato es el de un piloto profesional que arrojó una bomba y eso es exactamente lo que yo era en 1945. Un sentimental jamás habría piloteado aquel avión. Creo que una de las cosas que más le molestó a mucha gente durante años es que nunca me haya arrepentido. Pero nunca perdí una noche de sueño por la bomba de Hiroshima.*_












Paul Tibbets: "Nunca perdí una noche de sueño por Hiroshima"


Paul Tibbets: "Nunca perdí una noche de sueño por Hiroshima"




www.lanacion.com.ar













El destino de los pilotos que lanzaron la bomba sobre Hiroshima: de no sentir remordimiento a la locura y la muerte solitaria


A las 8.15 del 6 de agosto de 1945 se lanzó la bomba atómica. Fue el último minuto de una era y la muerte instantánea de 100 mil personas. Los aviadores que cumplieron la misión vivieron la carga de haber sido parte del horror de maneras muy diferentes




www.infobae.com


----------



## Sinjar (11 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Interrogado un prisionero de guerra nazi ucraniano (Unidad 3036 de la Guardia Nacional) El prisionero de guerra declara que "se les ordenó matar a civiles inocentes" y que en realidad está en shock por todo el asunto._



Cito, que se vea!!!!

Aportazo!


----------



## Bishop (11 Abr 2022)

radium dijo:


> Haber desgracia humana, ya se que disfrutas con esas fotos. Pero eres una basura miserable.
> Te vas al ignore



Demasiado has tardado. Anda que no se veía venir de lejos. Botones Sacarino - Profesor Bacterio. Supongo que luego saldrá Mortalelo, Pepe Gotera, Rompetechos...

Valiente gilipollas mononeuronal, manchar tan brillantes personajes de cómic haciendo el tarado necrófilo psicópata. Sea como sea, a los tarados... Neverrra. Que sigan haciendo el gilipollas entre ellos.


----------



## ariel77 (11 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En cuanto sean dependientes de China ya se encargará esta última que no levanten cabeza y dependan totalmente de ellos. Respecto a los aviones con motores ineficientes, eso al final es chatarra a la que es mejor darle un plan renove que seguir manteniéndola. Tenemos el ejemplo de los coches de motores de combustión, hasta el más tonto sabe hacer uno, pero los consumos de los coches japos, coreanos y europeos dejan al resto como coches del siglo pasado, unos quiero y no puedo.



¿Y que le importa a un país que le sobra el petróleo lo que consuman sus coches y sus aviones? ¿Te crees que la tecnología militar soviética era superior a la nazi? Lo que es chatarra es tener el avión más eficiente del mundo y no tener combustible a un precio razonable que poder utilizar. Ahí es a donde vamos. 

No os queréis enterar de lo que está pasando. Todos somos dependientes de China. El problema es que nosotros además de depender de China, no tenemos recursos energéticos, y no tenemos un ejercicio digno de tal nombre. Algo que a los rusos no les pasa. Por ese vamos a ser carne de cañón de los EEUU. Por eso y porque nuestros líderes son un atajo de traidores vendidos.


----------



## ariel77 (11 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> san metío en ese fregao pa que los sancionen  No podían haber hecho como otros países de mierda, tipo venezuela, que se están "reindustrializando" con sanciones sin tener que matar a ninguén?
> 
> jajajaja menudos retrasaos sois.



Tomate la pastilla, no se entiende lo que dices.

Un poco de nivel para hacer honor al nombre de tu avatar, no insultes su memoria con post de niño rata.


----------



## Gotthard (11 Abr 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Glorificando a una vieja subnormal.
> 
> Es muy máximo el ridículo de esta gente.





Es la _babushka_, es un icono cultural profundo de los rusos, tan antiguo como su historia y puede funcionar muy bien como propaganda de consumo interno. No sería la primera vez que lo hace.



Spoiler: Un poco de leyendas rusas. Las abuelas de las zanjas



Esa pobre vieja de que salio con la bandera rusa delante de los ucranianos creyendo que eran rusos y se enfrento verbalmente con ellos y no les acepto nada acaba de ponerles el liston del valor para todos los rusos en edad militar.

En la 2GM, cuando mas les pintaban bastos en la operacion barbarroja en otoño de 1941, con el ejercito alemán con la estamina a tope, y los sovieticos sin oficiales por la purga, perdiendo tantos soldados embolsados en las maniobras de pinza que los alemanes tenian que contarlos por hectáreas, habia mucho derrotismo, deserciones, todo se iba a tomar por culo y nada salia bien. Un golpe aleman en Briansk coge desprevenidos a varios ejercitos sovieticos, mas de 600.000 soldados con todo el equipo, la tercera parte de los recursos de defensa de la ciudad.

En Moscú el caos y el panico son absolutos, hay saqueos, la policia disparando al voleo por las calles, saqueos, motines e incendios, todos los lideres del PCUS huyen y los que no han huido es porque tienen demasiadas cosas robadas como para sacarlas. Beria entra en la ciudad con siete regimientos de guardias de frontera de la NKVD y organiza un impresionante baño de sangre fusilando a la gente sin juicio por cualquier estupidez, todos estan aterrorizados y mientras tanto Stalin esta en un subterraneo del Kremlin y firma el traslado de la capital de la URSS a Kubishev, pasados los Urales. El 20 de octubre en Viazma caen 40.000 soldados sovieticos y lo que es peor, con mas del la mitad del material pesado. 

No hay casi nada para resistir, los frios de octubre han congelado el terreno facilitando la maniobra de los panzer alemanes, pero un loco llamado Zukhov decide dar la orden desesperada de que hasta el ultimo moscovita, de cualquier sexo, edad o condicion, tiene que ir a los anillos de defensa. Y son las abuelas, las _babushkas_, las que primero se apuntan, ellas, la autoridad indiscutida de cada familia rusa.... con sus pañuelos blancos. Tras ellas sus hijas, tras ellas sus nietas. Los hombres que estan esperando a los alemanes en las trincheras alrededor de Moscú las ven llegar. No traen rifles, que no hay, pero traen palas y ahondan las zanjas antitanque, hacen mas trincheras, mas trampas antitanque, excavan refugios. Animan a los soldados y les infunden valor, otras se organizan en turnos para cuidar a los niños que no son capaces de andar que esperan a sus madres en los tuneles del metro, otras cocinan con lo que se puede encontrar. 




Nadie quiere ser cobarde delante de las _babushkas _y los primeros ataques de tanteo de los alemanes de la operacion de asalto final contra todo pronóstico, con la defensa destruida a la mitad no son exitosos. Moscú esta rodeado por un laberinto de defensas estáticas, pero nada que los ingenieros alemanes no puedan solucionar, el problema es que los soldados sovieticos ya no flaquean al ver los tanques y las maniobras resultan infructuosas, no se puede despejar a los rusos que ahora aguantan lo que les echan y masacran a los pontoneros alemanes, bloqueando el avance de los blindados y granaderos y quedando expuestos a las armas de los rusos que corren por el laberinto de trincheras para encontrar el combate.

Las cosas no van mal, Stalin sale de su aislamiento y se deja ver, aun esta en la ciudad, visita el frente con Zukhov. El Kremlin organiza un desfile haciendo que todas las tropas siberianas que estan llegando para la defensa pasen por la plaza roja para que la masa de mujeres moscovitas las vitoree que y de ahi se vayan a las posiciones. Ahora no es Stalin, es Alexander Nevski frente a los caballeros de la Orden Teutónica. Todo esta patas arriba, los popes y _starets_ antes prohibidos pasean por las lineas de fuego con crucifijo y un rifle por si hay que arrimar el hombro.

El tiempo corre para los alemanes, hace bajo cero y aunque no nieva, no deja de llover agua helada. Los mandos alemanes piden ropa de invierno al OKW, los rusos reciben a tiempo sus monos de fieltro y los cubrebotas para el invierno, producto de millones de mujeres en toda Rusia que los confeccionan.

En fin, esto de las _babushkas _de Moscú es un cuento de hadas mas o menos de la propaganda, realmente lo que revienta a los alemanes es que en noviembre de un dia para otro, con todos los vehiculos empantanados en el primer avance cae una cencellada de las que sirven en esos lares, 40 bajo cero, vientos de 100 km por hora y se congela hasta el lubricante de los vehiculos y las armas. No estan ni mucho menos preparados y los infantes alemanes no saben donde cojones meterse para cubrirse del frio. Los rusos, abrigados hasta arriba se dedican a incursionar y averiar todo lo que pueden en golpes de mano. Cuando levanta la cencellada ya estan los sovieticos con divisiones siberianas de refuerzo y la moral por las nubes y aunque los mejores generales de tanques alemanes (Von Kluge, Guderian, Hoepner, Von Kleist) hacen grandes operaciones con toda su habilidad y empeño provocan algunas rupturas, la operación Tifón es ya historia y con las desastrosas decisiones de Hitler, nunca se pasara del segundo anillo de trincheras.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Abr 2022)

Estaba leyendo un artículo que no viene a cuento y comentaba que los chinos están sacando 3 destructores pesados y tres destructores ligeros al año. En paralelo continúan con la construcción de portaviones, buques menores y submarinos.


----------



## Gotthard (11 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Nueva apelación nazi del subcomandante del regimiento nazi "Azov" "Kalina". Dice que fueron traicionados por "políticos que hablan de apoyo, pero no contestan el teléfono y no se comunican por más de 2 semanas";_



Y esta cosa mofletuda es el comandante de un regimiento de elite nazi.

Antes eran tipos de este estilo.


----------



## Bartleby (11 Abr 2022)

Ahí va eso.


----------



## Honkler (11 Abr 2022)

Ese tiene pinta que es un fantasma


----------



## NS 4 (11 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> ¿Qué se cuece en Serbia? Hace un par de días se publicaron vídeos de convoyes militares serbios



Tanto bosniacos musulmanes como albaneses de kosovo amenazan con solicitar su adhesion a la OTAN...

La UE ha enviado 500 tropas alemanas a Butmir, Sarajevo...excusa es que Dodik, lider de la Republica Srpska, una de las dos entidades politicas de BiH, trate de convocar un referendum de autodeterminacion, a la manera kosovar...

Pero no se preocupan de los musulmanes bosniacos...que ya han afirmado estar comprando armamento para la proxima guerra contra los serbios.

Son armas sanas...como las entregadas a Ucrania.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (11 Abr 2022)

¡¡Este ni es francotirador ni ha estado en el frente, ni es na!!.

Este es un actor contratado como francotirador superestrella para dar miedito a los rusos, pero no ha visto la guerra ni de cerca.


----------



## kelden (11 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Tanto bosniacos musulmanes como albaneses de kosovo amenazan con solicitar su adhesion a la OTAN...
> 
> *La UE ha enviado 500 tropas alemanas* a Butmir, Sarajevo...excusa es que Dodik, lider de la Republica Srpska, una de las dos entidades politicas de BiH trate de convocar un referendun de autodeterminacion, a la manera kosovar...
> 
> ...



Por qué no escribis en castellano? Qué ha enviado la UE .... 500 grupos de soldados o 500 soldados? Un "trooper" si es un soldado en inglés, pero una tropa no es un soldado en castellano. Una tropa es un grupo grande de soldados o de cualquier otra cosa. Una tropa de bandoleros, por ejemplo.


----------



## Sinjar (11 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Tanto bosniacos musulmanes como albaneses de kosovo amenazan con solicitar su adhesion a la OTAN...
> 
> La UE ha enviado 500 tropas alemanas a Butmir, Sarajevo...excusa es que Dodik, lider de la Republica Srpska, una de las dos entidades politicas de BiH trate de convocar un referendun de autodeterminacion, a la manera kosovar...
> 
> ...



Lo que nunca he entendido es porque tienen ese afán de autodeterminación y no de anexión a Serbia.

ByH es una federación, como lo puede ser Alemania, Rusia, Belgica, Asutralia, Argentina o EEUU.

Imagino que la dificultad que entraña es que simplemente es una federacion con 2 entidades. La federacion de Bosnia y Herzegovina, y la República Srpska, y ambas entidades forman a Bosnia y herzegovina como país. El hecho de que una de las entidades se llame como el propio país me parece hasta discriminatorio para los bosnios serbios. En fin, es algo que nunca he entendido.

Es que la bandera de la Republica Srpska es exactamente igual que la de Serbia...


----------



## fulcrum29smt (11 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Estaba leyendo un artículo que no viene a cuento y comentaba que los chinos están sacando 3 destructores pesados y tres destructores ligeros al año. En paralelo continúan con la construcción de portaviones, buques menores y submarinos.



Y un montón de fragatas y corbetas, hacen barcos como churros. La US Navy ya no es la marina con mayor número de barcos, es la China pero muchos de ellos son diseños de hace 10 años. Pero eso esta cambiando, van a tener más barcos y más modernos.


----------



## Erebus. (11 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Los bots y troles te dirán que es fake


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Me parece una memez, la guerra es la guerra no es como ir al campo a coger setas, la guerra hay que mostrarla como es, no como un cuento de niños. Quien se piense que la guerra es como ir al campo a coger setas lo que debe hacer es abandonar el hilo.
> 
> Es como cortar el documental de animales cuando el león está a punto de coger a la cebra, una estupidez sideral, la guerra hay que mostrarla como es, pero visto el idiotismo imperante la próxima vez irá con espoiler. Lo que quería mostrar el lo miserables que son los rusos que llevan desde finales de febrero dejando sus decesos abonando las estepas ucranianas.



Esas fotos no muestran como es la guerra, solo muestran difuntos.

La guerra es el compañero que muere, la guerra es no poder dormir tranquilamente en el campo de batalla porque siempre estas en guardia, la guerra es no tener descanso, estar llevando la misma ropa sucia durante días y lo peor es que te obliga a convertirte en un asesino legal y todo esto no se refleja en las fotos.

Para fotos de muertos ves a un a morgue de cualquier ciudad del mundo, encontraras casos mucho más espeluznantes.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (11 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Si eso es cierto, se va a liar. El pueblo ruso querrá sangre, mucha sangre.



Leí que están haciendo fila para voluntarios a la guerra. No los aceptan.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Abr 2022)

* Ucrania * 
* Rusia * *Cuentas Nacionales - Gobierno*2.584 kIII Trim 2021PIB Trim Per Capita [+]PIB anual [+]2020135.966 M€1.293.052 M€2020PIB anual [+]


ucrania pierde unos 60KM de PIB
el imperio pederasta pierde 140KM de PIB

el clavo mella el martillo


----------



## Elimina (11 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Ahí va eso.



Al margen del ridículo, me parece un drama que algo que no deja de ser un programa de entretenimiento, pero que pasa por informativo y en el que trabajan periodistas reales, tenga que leer algo tan lamentable. Estoy seguro de que la mayoría de los periodistas que trabajan ahí (no sé cuántos, quizá dos) SABEN QUE EN UCRANIA EL GOBIERNO HA ESTADO BOMBARDEANDO EL ESTE DESDE 2014, PERO NO PUEDEN HACER NADA PARA EVITAR PROPAGAR ESOS DESVARÍOS.
Sólo puedo desear que las barbaridades que cuentan sean tan gordas que la gente empiece a atar cabos. O que la historia reconozca esto como un período de propaganda histérica masiva.


----------



## vettonio (11 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Es la _babushka_, es un icono cultural profundo de los rusos, tan antiguo como su historia y puede funcionar muy bien como propaganda de consumo interno. No sería la primera vez que lo hace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Magnifico spoiler.

Lo que se aprende por aquí.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (11 Abr 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


> Los bots y troles te dirán que es fake



No parece fake, por la naturalidad con la que se toma el video y como cambia el sonido de la mujer a medida que el barbas se mueve.

Siguiendo el hilo de twitter comentan que hay un video mas largo y que este es solo un corte del original, pero no lo he podido localizar.

Este video viene de una cuenta de los rebeldes chechenos, posiblemente el barbas del video lo rulo a algun pariente en el pueblo para fardar de la que estan liando y de mano en mano ha llegado a la cuenta del checheno antirruso, que es para verla, por cierto. Twitter no deja mencionar a Putin, pero glorificar las masacres de los chechenos contra los rusos eso es saluc, por lo visto.



https://twitter.com/DjokharDudaev



Por cierto, segun dice hay tambien mogollon de chechenos antirusos peleando en el lado ucraniano del asunto.




Yo ya con todos los inventos de propaganda que he tragado no me creo nada ni de rusos ni de ucranianos.

Que lo investigue la CPI como todas las barbaridades que estan habiendo. Con todo lo que se odian en Ucrania lo de los Balcanes va a quedar como una pelea de patio de colegio.


----------



## Gotthard (11 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> ¿Qué se cuece en Serbia? Hace un par de días se publicaron vídeos de convoyes militares serbios



Mayormente se estan armando hasta los dientes en AliExpress y han firmado un porron de convenios con China para recibir suministros y china les esta metiendo booster en la economia con creditos blandos para comprar material por encima de sus posibilidades. Y por lo visto llevan años haciendolo y acabamos de enterarnos porque a la OTAN le ha dado por mirar a los balcanes, que parecian tranquilos y ahi estan afilando las navajas cabriteras desde que el subnormal de Solana se largó de allí.


----------



## la mano negra (11 Abr 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJAJAJJA
> Han cambiado ESPACIO.... X TIEMPO.....
> 
> Ese erá el plan inicial, derrumbe del ejercito desde las primeras 48 horas..... Ahora la moral del ejercito Ucraniano esta mucho más alta que al comienzo de la guerra.



Lo de la moral lo pondría en duda . Y su situación es cada vez peor . La aviación , la artillería y los misiles rusos los están haciendo picadillo poco a poco. Y además , están a punto de cerrarse dos bolsas importantes.


----------



## Sinjar (11 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> el imperio *pederasta *pierde 140KM de PIB



Encuentran vídeos de violaciones a menores, "incluso a bebés", en los móviles de combatientes ucranianos


----------



## Carlos Dutty (11 Abr 2022)

A ver si paran ya la invasión y se sientan a negociar, qué más tiene que pasar? Que mueran cientos de miles? Tan malo es volver a un statu quo ante bellum?


----------



## Gotthard (11 Abr 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Lo de la moral lo pondría en duda . Y su situación es cada vez peor . La aviación , la artillería y los misiles rusos los están haciendo picadillo poco a poco. Y además , están a punto de cerrarse dos bolsas importantes.



Por lo que se ha visto hoy en los canales de telegram el bombardeo que ha descargado hoy la aviación sobre las posiciones fortificadas no ha sido con cosas bombas pequeñas, todo pepinazos termobáricos. Los ucranianos no tienen nada para frenar eso, los aviones vuelan muy por encima del alcance los manpads y lo que viene por artilleria viene en tal cantidad que ni con un sistema tipo cupula israeli podrian frenarlos.

Lo unico que pueden hacer es meterse en los agujeros y esperar que pase la andanada.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (11 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Esas fotos no muestran como es la guerra, solo muestran difuntos.
> 
> La guerra es el compañero que muere, la guerra es no poder dormir tranquilamente en el campo de batalla porque siempre estas en guardia, la guerra es no tener descanso, estar llevando la misma ropa sucia durante días y lo peor es que te obliga a convertirte en un asesino legal y todo esto no se refleja en las fotos.
> 
> Para fotos de muertos ves a un a morgue de cualquier ciudad del mundo, encontraras casos mucho más espeluznantes.




Y la guerra son también muertos, faltaría más.

Lo dicho, no voy a desgastar el teclado respondiendo memeces, váyase al campo a coger setas, para ver la guerra ya está el telediarreo, esto no es el telediarreo, esto es burbuja, aquí se muestra la guerra tal y como como es.

He puesto vídeos de ataques con artillería, minas anticarro destrozando vehículos, ataques con drones bayraktar, ataques con ATGM´s y por supuesto también muertos, todo eso es la guerra, sino le gusta váyase a ver el telediarreo hasta que le entre cagalera o más bien ganas de vomitar.


Además no soy el único ni mucho menos que ha mostrado ese tipo de imágenes en el hilo, a algunos incluso se les ha aplaudido por hacer lo mismo.


----------



## JoséBatallas (11 Abr 2022)

Yo desconocía por completo, hasta esta guerra, que los francotiradores normales tuviesen tiempo libre en el frente para hacer entrevistas a diestro y siniestro, posar para las cámaras y firmar autógrafos.. Y más mérito para este en concreto que está en primera línea de combate, atrincherado y rodeado por los rusos, sin dominio aéreo y en clara inferioridad, y sabiendo que en cualquier momento te puede caer encima un misil. Entiendo que la explicación es que nuestro Wally no es un francotirador normal, es un super francotirador de élite que parece salido de una superproducción de Hollywood y las agencias propagandísticas de la CIA. Ya hay que ser rematadamente subnormal para tomarse a este tipo en serio.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (11 Abr 2022)

Sobre Kramatorsk. O han sido los rusos, o han sido los ucranianos, o han sido los rusos usando un misil trampa para liar la matraca, o ha sido una facción ucraniana, o ha sido la OTAN o mercenarios al servicio de la OTAN, o quien sea, o cómo diferenciar la sal del azúcar. Puta locura todo.


```
https://twitter.com/real__libyan/status/1512803625256599553
```



Spoiler


----------



## Nico (11 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Es como cortar el documental de animales cuando el león está a punto de coger a la cebra, una estupidez sideral, la guerra hay que mostrarla como es, pero visto el idiotismo imperante la próxima vez irá con espoiler. Lo que quería mostrar el lo miserables que son los rusos que llevan desde finales de febrero dejando sus decesos abonando las estepas ucranianas.




*Te lo agradezco.*

De paso te recuerdo que *han muerto MUCHOS MAS UCRANIANOS* y no encuentras gente poniéndote fotos de ucranianos despanzurrados. Entiendo tu opinión anti-rusa, pero hace al equilibrio (y la dinámica del foro) ser más cuidadosos con estas cosas.

Para hilos gore, seguramente hay un espacio dispuesto para ello y allí si, con alegría, la gente pondrá fotos de cadáveres destrozados y sangrantes de ambos bandos. En el foro, nos mantengamos analizando noticias, buscando datos, y opinando... pero sin ofender la sensibilidad humana. Bastante terribles son las guerras como para solazarse en la sangre y la carne desgarrada.


----------



## quijotin (11 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Ruskis derroídos haciendo de comida para perros callejeros en Ucrania.
> 
> Pero que miserable es capaz de dejar a sus soldados muertos atrás para que abonen el terreno y sirvan de comida para las alimañas, esto no se había visto en la vida.




al IGNORE por hijo de puta. De paso me cago en todos tus muertos.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (11 Abr 2022)

Ya pongo algunos soldados ucranianos liquidados y abandonados para equilibrar al Botones:



Spoiler


----------



## Carlos Dutty (11 Abr 2022)

Cuándo son las siguientes negociaciones de paz ?


----------



## Nico (11 Abr 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Cuándo son las siguientes negociaciones de paz ?




Mucho me temo que ya no hay más "negociaciones de paz".

Ucrania claramente apunta a demorar esto todo lo que pueda en la esperanza de que el conflicto se "globalice" y la OTAN entre en su apoyo de modo directo.

Rusia por su parte, hasta que no acepten sus condiciones (Crimea + Autonomía Donbass + Neutralidad Ucrania) ya no puede frenarse y tiene que conseguir una posición de fuerza sobre el terreno (cosa que hoy tiene a un 30% o 40% según como quieras medirlo).

Así que, ya no creo que esto se detenga (*salvo que los ucranianos aceptaran las condiciones rusas, cosa que no parecen ni de lejos dispuestos a hacer*).

Y sobre el terreno pueden ocurrir dos cosas:

a) Que Rusia tenga que avanzar duramente sobre el terreno hasta lograr la posición estratégica de fuerza (dominar ampliamente el Donbass y posiblemente iniciar un avance sobre Odessa), eso puede tomar dos o tres meses.
b) Que el ejército ucraniano se desmorone luego de alguna maniobra o batalla. Esto puede ocurrir en cualquier momento pero no hay modo de estimarlo por adelantado (sin saber lo que les queda de comunicaciones, municiones, comida y combustible).

Lo que no creo es que vaya mucho más allá de dos o tres meses porque la logística ucraniana no podrá soportarlo (y eso asumiendo que la rusa si pueda hacerlo).


----------



## amcxxl (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Remequilox (11 Abr 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> A ver si paran ya la invasión y se sientan a negociar, qué más tiene que pasar? Que mueran cientos de miles? Tan malo es volver a un statu quo ante bellum?



_Ante bellum_ nos vamos a 2013, antes de lo del maydan.

Mucho ha llovido desde entonces, entre otras cosas 8 años de "guerra civil"/"guerra de independencia" en el Donbass.


----------



## Sinjar (11 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Sobre Kramatorsk. O han sido los rusos, o han sido los ucranianos, o han sido los rusos usando un misil trampa para liar la matraca, o ha sido una facción ucraniana, o ha sido la OTAN o mercenarios al servicio de la OTAN, o quien sea, o cómo diferenciar la sal del azúcar. Puta locura todo.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Ya no es solo el spoiler, es que Rusia ha pedido investigar lo ocurrido en Rusia y UK lo ha vetado...


----------



## amcxxl (11 Abr 2022)

‼Identificada a la actriz que, en la mejor tradición de los militantes islámicos #ISIS, degüella con una hoz a un ruso. 
Esta es Andrianna Kurilets de Lviv 


Inmediatamente después de la identificación, la actriz de Lviv, Adrianna Kurilets, que degolló a un ruso en un comercial ucraniano de ISIS, cerró de inmediato su cuenta de Instagram. 


El video de ayer de la explosión en el tanque Rubezhnoye con ácido nítrico.


Un helicóptero de combate Ka-52 y un helicóptero de transporte y ataque Mi-8AMTSh de la aviación del ejército de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas sobre Makiivka, República Popular de Donetsk. 9 de abril de 2022.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (11 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1021030



Tienes el enlace?


----------



## Oso Polar (11 Abr 2022)

Vídeo imperdible T72 vaporizando a soldados ucranianos. 

"Un tanque ruso T-72B3 dispara a quemarropa a un grupo de soldados ucranianos. ¿Por qué las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no notaron el equipo de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa? No se sabe, tal vez pensaron que era un trofeo"



t.me/boris_rozhin/41424


----------



## Señor X (11 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Vídeo imperdible T72 vaporizando a soldados ucranianos.
> 
> "Un tanque ruso T-72B3 dispara a quemarropa a un grupo de soldados ucranianos. ¿Por qué las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no notaron el equipo de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa? No se sabe, tal vez pensaron que era un trofeo"
> 
> ...



Es impactante verlo (los que lo sufrieron pensarían lo mismo antes morir) pero no es posible determinar si el T-72 es ucraniano o ruso y si los eliminados son ucranianos o rusos.


----------



## Oso Polar (11 Abr 2022)

Por los uniformes son ucranianos y el modelo del tanque es Ruso.


----------



## Sinjar (11 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Vídeo imperdible T72 vaporizando a soldados ucranianos.
> 
> "Un tanque ruso T-72B3 dispara a quemarropa a un grupo de soldados ucranianos. ¿Por qué las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no notaron el equipo de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa? No se sabe, tal vez pensaron que era un trofeo"
> 
> ...



Es acojonante. ¿Como no se dan cuenta? Si se ve al tanque moverse...


----------



## SkullandPhones (11 Abr 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Ah, lo olvidaba. Mandan los nazis. Hitler posiblemente. Menos mal que tú te has dado cuenta y nos lo explicas. (perdona si me he equivocado, he puesto nazis pero no se si eres más de iluminatis o de reptilianos)



Déjale, es un pobre desgraciado que dice que le mataron a unos familiares en la 2GM los nazis o algo.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## amcxxl (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (11 Abr 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Tienes el enlace?



Ya lo encontré :





Readovka.news — новостной портал







m.readovka.news


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (11 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1020219
> 
> 
> El diputado de la Duma estatal de la región de Crimea, Sheremet, propuso restaurar la provincia de Taurida dentro de sus límites históricos.



Creo que este es como el mapa caduco numero 250 que desempolvan los criminales imbéciles


----------



## pepinox (11 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


>



Ése es el único lenguaje que entienden los Nazis Ucranianos: el fuego a quemarropa.

Y ése será el lenguaje con que Rusia les va a hablar.


----------



## ZARGON (11 Abr 2022)

Esta muy bueno que la gente este a full con la causa. El que se tiene que enterar de la segunda Guerra Patriotica es el bueno de Vladimiro. Que meta 100000 tropas mas y termine de aplastar a los nazis.


----------



## raptors (11 Abr 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> *The end is near
> 
> Brutal golpe al petrodolar: China compra petróleo y carbón de Rusia pagando en yuanes*
> 
> ...



*Muy tendencioso este comentario...* pone de título un texto favorable a rusia... y luego con datos del 2021... remata con un; _"El dólar sigue manteniendo su hegemonía a nivel mundial y no hay signos de escasez" _muy tendencioso el comentario de: _"Triyuga"_


----------



## juanmanuel (11 Abr 2022)

Esa noticia, ademas de delirante es falsa. TN noticias es del mayor grupo de media argentino, y completamente pro USA.
No vale la pena comentar, es pura desinformacion.


----------



## Homero+10 (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (11 Abr 2022)

Simpáticos desnazificadores nazirrusos


----------



## Aurkitu (11 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Simpáticos desnazificadores nazirrusos



Pero si esos son los que luego aparecen en las tropas ucranianas, supongo, defendiendo a sus_ hermanos_ ideológicos...


----------



## Aurkitu (11 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Ya no es solo el spoiler, es que Rusia ha pedido investigar lo ocurrido en Rusia y UK lo ha vetado...



Poco a poco va saliendo la mierda.


----------



## raptors (11 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Sobre Kramatorsk. O han sido los rusos, o han sido los ucranianos, o han sido los rusos usando un misil trampa para liar la matraca, o ha sido una facción ucraniana, o ha sido la OTAN o mercenarios al servicio de la OTAN, o quien sea, o cómo diferenciar la sal del azúcar. Puta locura todo.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Generalizas a lo pndejo...


----------



## Simo Hayha (11 Abr 2022)

El soldado ruso que se grabó a sí mismo violando a un bebé de un año y compartió el video en internet ha sido detenido.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (11 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Lo unico que pueden hacer es meterse en los agujeros y esperar que pase la andanada.



Ni eso Gotthard, si estan dentro de la zona afectada por una termobárica no sirve de nada estar en bunkers o trincheras.

Las termobáricas consumen el oxigeno y aunque no les llegue la sobrepresión acaban ahogados por falta de aire.

Ese es el motivo por el cual se usan para limpiar fortificaciones y cuevas.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (11 Abr 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Es impactante verlo (los que lo sufrieron pensarían lo mismo antes morir) pero no es posible determinar si el T-72 es ucraniano o ruso y si los eliminados son ucranianos o rusos.



Las imágenes no son buenas pero por la forma de la torre, ladrillos ERA incluidos si parece un T-72B3


----------



## Magick (11 Abr 2022)

…y así comienza…

El Líbano se quedó sin trigo. Último envío arruinado por la humedad. No hay reservas de divisas para comprar más.


----------



## crocodile (11 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> La verdad es que flipo con el seguidismo a la tesis oficial que tienen. Y no digas nada que te banean



Hace años que fui baneado por no ser progre en ese pozo de mierda y no he intentado volver a entrar, que les den.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (11 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> ¿Hay fuentes de esto? ¿Puede desarrollar?



Lo menciona de pasada y sin apenas desarrolllarlo Enrique Delgado en su canal de Telegram llamado ¨Perfil Falso¨.


----------



## NS 4 (11 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Por qué no escribis en castellano? Qué ha enviado la UE .... 500 grupos de soldados o 500 soldados? Un "trooper" si es un soldado en inglés, pero una tropa no es un soldado en castellano. Una tropa es un grupo grande de soldados o de cualquier otra cosa. Una tropa de bandoleros, por ejemplo.



Venga va...para el señorito...que "tropas" le parece impreciso...


500 efectivos...500 soldados...500 pax...500 militares...500 refuerzos...500 apoyos...500 pollas...no pollas no...que alguna vagina tambien habra.

Macho cuando os poneis exquisitos os poneis exquisitos...


----------



## NS 4 (11 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Lo que nunca he entendido es porque tienen ese afán de autodeterminación y no de anexión a Serbia.
> 
> ByH es una federación, como lo puede ser Alemania, Rusia, Belgica, Asutralia, Argentina o EEUU.
> 
> ...



Coño... mira Lugansk y Donetsk...primero idependencia...luego referendum y union con la RF.

Pues supongo que harian lo mismo...vamos digo yo.


----------



## Magick (11 Abr 2022)

Como se piensan los usanos que reaccionarían ante un peligro:




Como reaccionan en realidad:


----------



## NS 4 (11 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Mucho me temo que ya no hay más "negociaciones de paz".
> 
> Ucrania claramente apunta a demorar esto todo lo que pueda en la esperanza de que el conflicto se "globalice" y la OTAN entre en su apoyo de modo directo.
> 
> ...



Los ucranianos como pueblo, si estan dispuestos...los que han usurpado el poder desde 2014, no...y no lo van a estar nunca...USA luchara en ucrania hasta el ultimo ucraniano.


----------



## Archimanguina (11 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Vídeo imperdible T72 vaporizando a soldados ucranianos.
> 
> "Un tanque ruso T-72B3 dispara a quemarropa a un grupo de soldados ucranianos. ¿Por qué las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no notaron el equipo de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa? No se sabe, tal vez pensaron que era un trofeo"
> 
> ...



Seguramente los rusos irian en un t72 capturado a los ucranianos...por eso estaban tan tranquilos...hasta que....


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Vídeo imperdible T72 vaporizando a soldados ucranianos.
> 
> "Un tanque ruso T-72B3 dispara a quemarropa a un grupo de soldados ucranianos. ¿Por qué las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no notaron el equipo de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa? No se sabe, tal vez pensaron que era un trofeo"
> 
> ...




Ese video es muy raro, el fogonazo sólo suele darse a pocos metros del tanque......o es fake o se han disparado entre ellos. Dudo que se acercase un tanque tanto.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Abr 2022)

ntentaré ayudarte con esto. Soy como tú, como tú, me atormentaban preguntas para las que no tenía respuestas. De todo quedó claro, y para esto no se necesitaba graduarse de la Academia del Estado Mayor, que la operación especial, lanzada por el Comandante Supremo el 24 de febrero, comenzó a asfixiarse desde el principio. No extrajimos ningún efecto positivo de la iniciativa estratégica que teníamos y del factor sorpresa, por el contrario, había incluso una fuerte impresión de que habíamos caído en una trampa hábilmente disimulada astutamente colocada por el bando contrario, donde habían estado esperando. para nosotros durante mucho tiempo y ansiosamente, y ahora no podemos salir de él sin perder la cara (sobre pérdidas en mano de obra y equipoGuardaré silencio aquí por cortesía). Después de todo, no comenzamos esta operación especial para sentarnos a la mesa de negociaciones "con una banda de drogadictos y nazis" ya en el 4º día de su implementación (aquí cito textualmente al Comandante Supremo). Con estos monstruos (en el sentido literal y figurado de la palabra), si es necesario negociar, entonces solo sobre la rendición incondicional y la rendición, seguida de un juicio, como criminales de guerra. Pero no, nos inclinamos ceremoniosamente con ellos y aceptamos todas sus condiciones (en qué ciudad estarán y en qué no nos hablarán), humillándonos así a nosotros mismos y a las personas enviadas a estas negociaciones (créeme, Medinsky, y Fomin, Rudenko, Gryzlov y Slutsky aman a la Patria no menos que a ti, y les disgusta jugar todos estos juegos no menos que a ti, pero la Patria dijo "¡es necesario!").

Después de todo, es obvio que no fue por esto que llevamos a cabo una brillante operación de aterrizaje cerca de Gostomel, con el aterrizaje simultáneo de 60 helicópteros (sin contar los helicópteros de cobertura contra incendios), fuerzas especiales del MTR, que capturaron la fábrica de Antonov. campo de aviación con pequeñas fuerzas y, a pesar de los intentos desesperados de derrocarlos del lado del enemigo, lo sostuvieron heroicamente hasta que las fuerzas principales de las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas se acercaron por tierra, para que luego fuera tan fácil dárselo al enemigo y regresar a las líneas de salida. ¿Qué clase de plan astuto es este? ¿Para qué estaban los chicos? No hay duda de que los planes originales para la operación no se implementaron. Y era imposible dejar a los muchachos bajo el fuego cruzado desde los flancos y la retaguardia en este intestino, que se extendía desde Chernigov hasta Kiev, especialmente en previsión del próximo "verde" cuando se dispararía cada arbusto, para no repetir las duras lecciones de la guerra soviético-finlandesa de 1939, cuando las comunicaciones del Ejército Rojo, que se extendían a lo largo de las carreteras, fueron cortadas y destruidas por pequeños destacamentos de "cucos" finlandeses, que conocían y se orientaban bien sobre el terreno. Luego, la URSS, a costa de grandes pérdidas en mano de obra y equipo (con una abrumadora superioridad en ellos), conquistó el 15% de los territorios de la península de Kola de manos de los finlandeses, que les devolvieron en agosto-noviembre de 1941, entrando en el guerra del lado de Hitler.

Por lo tanto, se equipó una delegación para negociar con una "banda de drogadictos y alcohólicos", razón por la cual se cancelaron el asalto a Kharkov y el aterrizaje en Odessa, porque las metas y objetivos de la operación cambiaron directamente durante su implementación. Y la razón no fue que la blitzkrieg fracasó (ni siquiera se sabe si la blitzkrieg fue planeada), hay que ser un completo idiota clínico para planearla para capturar un país con un territorio de más de 600 mil metros cuadrados. km y la dotación de las Fuerzas Armadas es de unas 300 mil personas. Y dado que no hay clínicos ni idiotas en el Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, la verdadera razón del cambio en la dirección del ataque principal radica en algo completamente diferente.

*guerra por el agua*

Para comprender cuál es exactamente la verdadera razón del cambio en la dirección del golpe principal, vale la pena retroceder 8 años. Fue entonces cuando, por razones incomprensibles para muchos, se detuvo la ofensiva de las fuerzas combinadas de la LDNR sobre Mariupol. Fue entonces cuando Mariupol se podía tomar prácticamente con las manos desnudas, "Azov", que luego la defendía, no era rival para la actual "Azov" (una organización prohibida en la Federación Rusa), llena a lo largo de los años con equipo pesado y vehículos aéreos no tripulados. , equipado y entrenado por instructores de la OTAN, que se convirtió en campo de pruebas y semillero del nazismo para todo el mundo. Pero entonces llegó la orden: "¡Dejen de lado la ofensiva!". Muchos lo consideraron una traición. Y solo ahora está quedando claro por qué Moscú actuó de esta manera.

El caso es que el abastecimiento de agua de la aglomeración de Donetsk se realiza a través del canal Seversky Donets-Donbass a través de una red de conductos de agua. Y dio la casualidad de que Mariupol fue el último en esta cadena. Con todo el deseo de Kiev de dejar Donetsk y los pueblos y ciudades adyacentes de la aglomeración de Donetsk (Krasnoarmeysk, Yasinovataya y Dobropolye) sin agua, no pudo hacerlo para no dejar a Mariupol sin agua. Y esa decisión de voluntad fuerte de Moscú en 2014 quedó en manos de Ucrania (y esto, como ha demostrado el tiempo, fue una decisión salomónica en ese momento). Es por eso que Kiev, todos estos 8 años, apretando los dientes, también pagó regularmente a Donetsk por el agua que pasaba a través del conducto de agua del sur de Donbass en dirección a Mariupol. Slavyansk, Konstantinovka, Druzhkovka y Kramatorsk recibieron agua a través de la segunda tubería de agua de Donetsk, pero dado que siguieron siendo parte de Ucrania en 2014,






Todos estos años Kiev ha estado tratando de resolver el problema del agua de la misma forma en que solía resolver todos sus problemas. Es decir, dejar al odiado Donbass sin suministro de agua, obligándolo así a hacer concesiones. Para hacer esto, concluyó un acuerdo con los franceses, y por su dinero, con la ayuda de sus propios especialistas, construyó una estación de desalinización en Mariupol, que se suponía que resolvería el problema del agua dulce, después de lo cual fue posible Cierra el agua al DPR con tranquilidad. Quedaba menos de un año antes de la finalización de la construcción, cuando el odiado Putin arruinó todos los planes, comenzando su propia SVO el 24 de febrero.

A medida que las tropas rusas avanzaban profundamente en territorio ucraniano y rodeaban Mariupol, el problema del agua resurgió en la agenda. Además, se ha vuelto decisivo. Cuando quedó claro para Kiev que Mariupol ya no podía salvarse, simplemente disparó con artillería la tubería de agua del sur de Donbass, dejando tanto a Mariupol como a Donetsk, y las ciudades adyacentes, sin agua potable (sus reservas se dejaron allí por un máximo de de dos semanas). Es por eso que la delegación de Medinsky estaba equipada para negociar con el lado opuesto en todos los sentidos, ya que quedó claro que los planes del NWO tendrían que cambiarse con urgencia. Y en lugar de tomar Kharkov, Kyiv y Odessa, en primer lugar, tendremos que tomar el Donbass para evitar allí una catástrofe humanitaria inminente.

*New Seelow Heights está esperando a su mariscal Zhukov*

Esto es exactamente lo que querían Kyiv y sus manejadores estadounidenses y británicos detrás de él. Repleto de maquinaria, relleno de hormigón, excavado en el suelo durante 10 metros, el área fortificada espera a sus mariscales Zhukovs. Confíe en mi palabra, la línea Maginot y la línea Mannerheim al lado parecen preparativos mocosos. Tomar estas fortificaciones escalonadas de varios niveles, que los aborígenes ucranianos han estado fortaleciendo todos estos 8 años con el dinero de sus patrocinadores en el extranjero, amenazando allí con más de cien millones de dólares, es una tarea más difícil que la que resolvió el mariscal Zhukov durante el Asalto a las alturas de Seelow. Luego, en 1945, durante su ataque frontal, murieron más de 33 mil soldados soviéticos y otros 5 mil soldados del ejército polaco. Putin no tiene derecho a ni siquiera una décima parte de estas pérdidas. Y no puedes prescindir de ellos. Esto es exactamente con lo que cuentan los directores en el extranjero de esta acción.

Por definición, es imposible que Occidente gane a Rusia en un choque directo (la pólvora que llevan dentro no es la misma, ¡húmeda!). Por lo tanto, incluso ahora están actuando con sus métodos habituales, sustituyendo a los ucranianos por ellos mismos, conduciendo al oso ruso a la trampa de Donbass con las manos equivocadas. El hecho de que tendremos dificultades allí ya está claro por el hecho de que en esta dirección en un mes de lucha no hemos avanzado más de 40 km (el avance por día fue de 1-1,5 km). Tuvimos que roer literalmente metro a metro este territorio del enemigo. Volnovakha fue literalmente arrasada, logramos avanzar allí solo gracias al heroísmo y la habilidad de los soldados del Pacífico, el Coronel Bernhard de la 810a Brigada de Marines de Guardias Separados (el coronel mismo recibió el título de Héroe de la Federación Rusa por su coraje y heroísmo).

El hecho de que esta será una batalla épica, que decidirá el resultado de toda la operación, ya se desprende del hecho de que las partes han concentrado 90.000 y 150.000 grupos de ataque en esta dirección (las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, respectivamente, tienen una uno más pequeño). Para Ucrania, la victoria será incluso la retención de las fronteras ocupadas por ella. Lo que está en juego para Rusia es su propia existencia dentro de sus fronteras actuales. Aquellas. Moscú prácticamente se va a la quiebra. Incluso una victoria con gran derramamiento de sangre no será perdonada por Putin. Tenemos una ventaja tanto cuantitativa como cualitativa, pero el enemigo no se hace con un dedo. Esta batalla corre el peligro de convertirse en el mayor enfrentamiento militar desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Habrá tal batalla por la paz que al final no quedará piedra sin remover de ella. Es allí donde finalmente se demostrará todo el poder de las armas rusas. De tal manera que los vivos envidian a los muertos.

*Resumen y perspectivas para el futuro.*

No se trata de una rendición de los intereses de la Federación Rusa. No tomamos el control del Canal de Crimea del Norte para luego dárselo al eneldo. La guerra por el agua ha entrado en la etapa final, comenzará en el Donbass y terminará en Transnistria. Saquen sus propias conclusiones, pero Putin no dejará nada al eneldo, ni Kherson, ni Kharkov, ni Odessa, llevará todo hasta Ivan-Frankivsk y Mukachevo, nada caerá en manos de húngaros, polacos o rumanos. No por eso, encendió su SVO, para apagarlo a la mitad. Las negociaciones de la delegación Medinsky son solo una fachada para desviar la atención. Las razones de esta maniobra ya te las he explicado arriba.

¡Todo estará bien! Nos sentamos, miramos, no estamos nerviosos.

Autor: “Quien me conoce entenderá”, Ucrania


----------



## Oso Polar (11 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ese video es muy raro, el fogonazo sólo suele darse a pocos metros del tanque......o es fake o se han disparado entre ellos. Dudo que se acercase un tanque tanto.



Al parecer los ucranianos confundieron el tanque con uno capturado o uno propio, además no se sabe la fecha del mismo solo que los hombres pertenecían a la 92 obmr y estaban en un puesto de control.


----------



## Triyuga (11 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Muy tendencioso este comentario...* pone de título un texto favorable a rusia... y luego con datos del 2021... remata con un; _"El dólar sigue manteniendo su hegemonía a nivel mundial y no hay signos de escasez" _muy tendencioso el comentario de: _"Triyuga"_



Le pongo vinculo a un hilo de Burbuja, desde 2014 se habla del tema:






*Tema mítico* : - Rusia rompe la baraja: el petro-rublo-gold


Si crees que el oro no es mas que una piedra amarilla, una reliquia barbara o que es algo del pasado, no sigas leyendo... Solo hay dos activos presentes en todos los bancos centrales: el dolar y el oro. -Uno se guarda por ser dinero soberano sin riesgo de contrapartida al tener valor por si...




www.burbuja.info





Y es que los hechos son muy tozudos...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Al parecer los ucranianos confundieron el tanque con uno capturado o uno propio, además no se sabe la fecha del mismo solo que los hombres pertenecían a la 92 obmr y estaban en un puesto de control.




Se han vaporizado si es así.


----------



## BikeroII (11 Abr 2022)

Esta noticia supongo que estará manipulada porque seria de chiste. ¿sabeis como conocer de manera oficial los volumenes de petroleo que los USAnos estan importando?









Estados Unidos aumenta la importación de petróleo de Rusia mientras exige al mundo exactamente lo contrario







observatoriocrisis.com





Me auto respondo. No se....igual:





__





U.S. Imports from Russia of Crude Oil and Petroleum Products (Thousand Barrels)






www.eia.gov


----------



## Harman (11 Abr 2022)

Cortina de humo


Artículo Original: Colonel Cassad Con respecto a las negociaciones sobre Ucrania, como muchos ya habrán podido darse cuenta, su contenido externo se diferencia cada vez menos del contenido de las “…




slavyangrad.es











Cortina de humo


11/04/2022

Artículo Original: Colonel Cassad


Con respecto a las negociaciones sobre Ucrania, como muchos ya habrán podido darse cuenta, su contenido externo se diferencia cada vez menos del contenido de las “negociaciones en el formato de Minsk”, con la misma proliferación de declaraciones, compromisos, promesas y más promesas. Al mismo tiempo, se están produciendo en el contexto de una serie de promesas de Estados Unidos y la OTAN de apoyar una guerra larga en el territorio de Ucrania y garantizar a largo plazo el suministro de armas para operaciones de combate.

De hecho, para Estados Unidos y sus títeres ucranianos las negociaciones son la habitual cortina de humo, siempre utilizada para recuperar las bajas que ha sufrido el Ejército Ucraniano. El objetivo estos intentos es pasar a una serie de ofensivas locales en algún momento del verano, cuando, con los refuerzos provenientes del reclutamiento lo suficientemente preparados y prearmado con los suministros de la OTAN, esté en disposición de reforzar la agrupación y superar en número a los efectivos del Ejército Ruso allí, si es que continúa operando en su forma actual, sin haber aumentado su tamaño con voluntarios, extranjeros, compañías privadas o reclutamiento adicional de la RPD y la RPL o movilización parcial en la Federación Rusa.

Cualquier concesión por parte de Rusia, aunque sea solo en forma de declaración, será inequívocamente interpretado como un signo de debilidad y utilizado en la propaganda doméstica para levantar la moral y conseguir apoyo a la idea de continuar la guerra a cualquier coste. Nadie va a apreciar positivamente el intento de encontrarse a medio camino, sino que será interpretado, y ya está siendo interpretado, como motivo para continuar adhiriéndose a la estrategia elegida de institucionalización de la guerra y profanación del proceso de negociación según el patrón de Minsk-2. Es muy posible que incluso una derrota total del Ejército Ucraniano en Donbass no suponga la revisión completa de esta estrategia. Al contrario, la destrucción de las principales brigadas del ejército solo estimulará la restructuración de las fuerzas militares restantes para continuar con una guerra de guerrillas basada en las principales ciudades. Y la OTAN garantizará que esta estructura está engrasada, al menos durante los próximos meses.

De ahí que la Federación Rusa tenga que prepararse, no solo para derrotar a las tropas ucranianas en Donbass, sino para la continuación de las hostilidades tras el final de las operaciones en el este de Ucrania. Eso requerirá una movilización adicional en varios aspectos de las actividades de la maquinaria del Estado. Como ha apuntado el Ministerio de Defensa, Rusia se encuentra inmersa en una guerra subsidiaria con Estados Unidos y la OTAN en el territorio de Ucrania. Y ha quedado claro que la derrota de parte de las tropas ucranianas solo supone el debilitamiento de una de las herramientas en manos del principal enemigo, que pretende continuar la guerra más allá de eso. Así que es preciso prepararse para una confrontación de larga duración.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Abr 2022)

Poco a poco, y sin pausa,…
El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación de Rusia publicó imágenes del trabajo de los tanques en la región de Kharkiv.


https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/14339851


----------



## Magick (11 Abr 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa publica imágenes del lanzamiento del misil Iskander en las instalaciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania

Los cohetes con ataques precisos inutilizan y destruyen puestos de mando, almacenes con armas, municiones y combustible y lubricantes, centros de comunicación, defensa aérea y otros objetivos importantes:

t.me/readovkanews/30587


----------



## mazuste (11 Abr 2022)

Desde el plató del mundo imaginario.
Todo es show… todo es pose… todo es teatro… todo ES MENTIRA..!!!


----------



## Simo Hayha (11 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ese video es muy raro, el fogonazo sólo suele darse a pocos metros del tanque......o es fake o se han disparado entre ellos. Dudo que se acercase un tanque tanto.



es un nazi disfrazado de fogonazo


----------



## dabuti (11 Abr 2022)

Driving back from Siberia to Donbass, had the idea to see if anyone wanted to donate food products for people in Mariupol. A couple of hours after i posted the video on VK, guys were already waiting with stuff in Ekaterinburg, onto Perm, and now Samara, with the main meeting here in an hour. And i've not even, and won't be able to get to the countless of other places people have written from offering support. And still Volgograd, Rostov to go. Am going to need a bigger boat!


----------



## Magick (11 Abr 2022)

Pronóstico del Banco Mundial: la economía de Ucrania se contraerá en un 45% este año

Así, el Banco Mundial empeoró el pronóstico para la economía ucraniana en un 45,1%. En Rusia, "golpeada" por sanciones sin precedentes, se espera que el PIB disminuya un 11,2%.

Las economías de mercados emergentes y en desarrollo de Europa y Asia Central se contraerán un 4,1 % este año, el doble de la recesión inducida por la pandemia en 2020.

Qué más dijo el Banco Mundial:

- más de la mitad de las empresas en Ucrania han cerrado, y las que permanecen en funcionamiento están trabajando con una productividad mucho menor;

- el cierre del transporte marítimo en el Mar Negro colapsó las exportaciones ucranianas en un 50% (y las exportaciones de cereales cayeron en un 90%);

- el PIB total de Europa del Este (incluidos los países de la UE y la antigua URSS) caerá este año un 30,7%.


----------



## mazuste (11 Abr 2022)

Cada cual elige en que lado de la historia estar...


----------



## mazuste (11 Abr 2022)

Para entender no hace falta describir...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Para entender no hace falta describir...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1021082
> Ver archivo adjunto 1021083



Pertenecen al mismo guión…la OTAN no se esmera mucho en disimular su propaganda, toma a sus ciudadanos como idiotas. Y después de lo del timovirus puede que tengan razón…


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (11 Abr 2022)

La ofensiva o en teoría la "Pre ofensiva" en el Dombass no va muy bien les esta costando mucho avanzar a los orcos se supone que "Pronto" van a lanzar "Algo grande" ahí 






Cadáveres de invasores orcos cerca de helicóptero derribado al Norte de Kiev luego de cumplir exitosamente su maniobra de "Distracción" foto verificada por Associated Press











Eso parece Half Life 2 "Consecuencias imprevistas"


----------



## Bulldozerbass (11 Abr 2022)

Las criaturas de siempre están detrás de esto.


----------



## Seronoser (11 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> …y así comienza…
> 
> El Líbano se quedó sin trigo. Último envío arruinado por la humedad. No hay reservas de divisas para comprar más.




Lebanon condemns Russian invasion of Ukraine

Que le pidan trigo a Von der Hitler o a Internet Explorer Borrell


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Abr 2022)

Un poco desagradable, pero bueno la guerra es así...
Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.... 
t.me/boris_rozhin/41448


----------



## Seronoser (11 Abr 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Es impactante verlo (los que lo sufrieron pensarían lo mismo antes morir) pero no es posible determinar si el T-72 es ucraniano o ruso y si los eliminados son ucranianos o rusos.



Realmente es un tanque ucraniano, acabando con unos cuantos soldados rusos, a las puertas de Moscú.
20 minutos dixit.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (11 Abr 2022)

Otro Putlerjugend capturado a la madre no le alcanzo la pasta para pagar la extorsión que pidió la mafia orca _"Danos 10000 dolares y no se manda a tu bebe a Ucrania" _


----------



## Harman (11 Abr 2022)

Hace unos años apareció un documento de Todos los que cobraban de Open Society en el Euro Parlamento, y eran casi todos. Derecha e Izquierda.


----------



## explorador (11 Abr 2022)

La picadora de carne ucraniana, haciendo horas extras, me nutre la mañana


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Abr 2022)

En este conflicto otro de los juguetes efectivos ha sido el iskander…sobre todo frente a los cuarteles generales…





Минобороны России поделилось видео работы «Искандеров» во время спецоперации | ПолитРоссия


Министерство обороны России поделилось видео работы расчетов оперативно-тактических ракетных комплексов (ОТРК) «Искандер» в ходе специальной военной операции на Украине.




politros.com


----------



## Don Luriio (11 Abr 2022)

Propaganda nivel....










Las duras frases de los soldados rusos a los médicos ucranianos que les salvan la vida en el hospital


“Vinimos acá porque son malvados y debemos eliminarlos a todos”, dijo uno de los combatientes del Kremlin atendido en Zaporiyia, adonde ninguno de ellos agradece el tratamiento




es.yahoo.com





*Las duras frases de los soldados rusos a los médicos ucranianos que les salvan la vida en el hospital*


dom, 10 de abril de 2022, 7:05 p. m.







Los soldados rusos heridos son atendidos en el hospital militar de Zaporiyia
En el hospital militar de la ciudad ucraniana *Zaporiyia* -a la que llegan a diario miles de desplazados forzados a abandonar sus casas por la ocupación rusa en el sur- se atiende a los soldados de Ucrania pero también a los de Rusia,* sin distinción.* Sin embargo, la actitud que muestran los combatientes del Kremlin con el personal de salud y las frases que se los escucha decir son atroces.
A pesar de ser curados, estos hombres no agradecen. “No sienten remordimientos, no saben lo que es la piedad. *Solo un oficial de cuarenta años se arrepintió por haber sido enviado desde Moscú a invadir un país sin siquiera saber el motivo. *Los demás, en cambio, fueron duros”, contó al corresponsal *Fabio Tonacci*, del diario _La Repubblica_ de Italia, el director médico de ese centro y también traumatólogo y teniente coronel *Viktor Pysanko.*
Pero lo que le dijo uno de sus pacientes sobre los ucranianos fue aún más crudo: *“Todos son nazis, sus hijos y sus mujeres merecen la muerte”.*





Un soldado ucraniano llega en ambulancia al hospital militar de Zaporiyia tras ser herido en los combates (NurPhoto/)
El doctor contó que allí cuidan y estabilizan a los pacientes de Moscú y que después son entregados al Ministerio de Defensa o a los servicios secretos. Ellos tienen un cuarto especial, la *“habitación rusa”, *adonde las ventanas no tienen rejas y hay guardias armados que se encargan de controlar la situación.





El hospital de Zaporiyia (Anadolu Agency/)
La ucraniana *Oksana Korchynska *atendió a un soldado del Kremlin de 18 años y con problemas en una de sus piernas en ese hospital, por su rol de voluntaria, y lo acompañó después de haber sido operado. También decidió hacerle una pregunta luego de la matanza de mujeres y niños -22 de ellos reportados asesinados en Zaporiyia según la Fiscalía de Menores de Ucrania-: *“¿Cuál es el problema?”*.
A eso, el herido respondió:* “Los niños también son nazis. Vinimos acá porque son malvados y debemos eliminarlos a todos”. *No obstante, cuando fue consultado sobre el nazismo y sus características, no supo qué responder y se limitó a hacer silencio.
“Nuestro cirujano le había salvado la pierna y balbuceaba conceptos atroces como un zombi. Pensé que estaba bajo los efectos de las drogas, no podía creer lo que estaba sintiendo”, contó esta mujer voluntaria. Pero en realidad los análisis de sangre del joven combatiente no revelaron ningún parámetro anormal.





Los pacientes en el pasillo del Hospital Militar de Zaporiyia (NurPhoto/)
*“Estoy acá para aniquilar a Estados Unidos”, *dijo en ese mismo centro de salud otro joven ruso de 22 años que creyó que estaba en Ucrania para asesinar militares estadounidenses, según le habían dicho sus superiores.
El director del hospital, Pysanko, que lo tenía custodiado, contó que el soldado quedó sorprendido tras recibir tratamiento médico en el centro ucraniano y que le preguntó por qué se había salvado. “*Nadie dudó nunca en curar a un soldado ruso”, aseguró el doctor*.
*TAMBIÉN TE PUEDE INTERESAR | EN VIDEO
Se registra huida masiva de civiles tras ataca a estación de tren en Ucrania*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Abr 2022)

Con la caída de Mariupol las fuerzas chechenas quedan libres para operar en otros teatros…lo de Kiev puede ser un fake para ocultar a donde se van a mover ahora…
El jefe de la República de Chechenia, Ramzan Kadyrov, anunció el inminente inicio de la ofensiva en Kiev y la toma de la capital ucraniana bajo control. Según Ramzan Kadyrov, esta tarea ya se ha establecido y su implementación comenzará en un futuro próximo.




__





Кадыров анонсировал начало наступления и взятие Киева


Глава Чечни анонсировал подготовку к наступлению и взятию Киева




avia.pro


----------



## Azrael_II (11 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Hace unos años apareció un documento de Todos los que cobraban de Open Society en el Euro Parlamento, y eran casi todos. Derecha e Izquierda.



Me acuerdo. Esta en algún lado?


----------



## Arraki (11 Abr 2022)

Don Luriio dijo:


> Propaganda nivel....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De momento estás el primer clasificado para los premios OTAN del foro.

Ánimo!


----------



## Azrael_II (11 Abr 2022)

Don Luriio dijo:


> Propaganda nivel....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya propaganda de mierda


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Abr 2022)

El eje China-Irán-Rusia no está por ceder, eso ya está claro…


----------



## visaman (11 Abr 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> joder como puedan demostrar que en esos sotanos se pario el coronavirus ya da para Ojcar...



Ojcar alos mejores viruses pandemiales


----------



## Octubrista (11 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Los ucranianos como pueblo, si estan dispuestos...los que han usurpado el poder desde 2014, no...y no lo van a estar nunca...USA luchara en ucrania hasta el ultimo ucraniano.



Sólo conozco a un ucraniano (indirectamente) y quienes lo conocen comentan que es nacionalista.

Trabaja en una empresa de mantenimiento y chapuzas, y construcción; la semana pasada he sabido que tiene en España hermano, primos, etc, que ponen toldos, AA, albañilería, etc, y toda chapucilla que necesites.

Es decir, que eso de que los hombres se quedan a la guerra (aún siendo nacionalistas) se queda en la propaganda de las TVs occidentales. Uno de ellos era policía en una ciudad occidental que no debe tener el más mínimo problema en el este conflicto, otro mecánico de tranvías, etc.

Desconozco si tienen documentos en regla o no.


----------



## mazuste (11 Abr 2022)

Como no he visto la sesión informativa nocturna del Ministerio de Defensa...:

Reunión informativa del Ministerio de Defensa ruso
#MoD #Russia #Ukraine #Briefing 
@mod_russia_en

_* Durante la noche, misiles de alta precisión basados en el mar destruyeron el cuartel general
y la base del batallón nacionalista Dnepr en Zvonetskoe, región de Dnepropetrovsk, donde
habían llegado recientemente mercenarios extranjeros.

Misiles aéreos de alta precisión cerca de Starobogdanovka, en la región de Nikolaev, 
y en el aeródromo militar de Chuhuev d*__*estruyeron lanzadores de los sistemas 
ucranianos de misiles antiaéreos S-300 *__*descubiertos por los servicios de reconocimiento.

Los medios de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 8 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos
en el aire cerca de Olkhovatovka, Novaya Astrakhan, Avdeevka, Shakhterskoe, Kurakhovo,
Novoselovka Vtoraya y Vyseloye.

La aviación operativa-táctica alcanzó 86 activos militares de Ucrania. Entre ellos: 2 puestos
de mando, 2 depósitos de municiones, 3 depósitos de combustible, 3 sistemas de cohetes 
de lanzamiento múltiple y 49 puntos fuertes y zonas de concentración de equipos militares 
ucranianos.

En total, durante la operación fueron destruidos 127 aviones y 98 helicópteros, 234 sistemas 
de misiles antiaéreos (S-300, Buk-M1, Osa AKM), 436 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 2.052 
tanques y otros vehículos de combate blindados, 232 sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple,
894 artillería de campaña y morteros, así como 1.975 unidades de vehículos militares especiales*_
*de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.*


----------



## Harman (11 Abr 2022)

Ufff… Han pasado años. No creo que lo encuentre.


----------



## alnitak (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Abr 2022)

El ataque a Nikolaev parece ser que fue contra los mercenarios…





В Николаеве мощнейшим взрывом уничтожены сотни наёмников и объекты ВСУ


В Николаеве прогремел мощнейший взрыв




avia.pro


----------



## Bartleby (11 Abr 2022)

Video oficial de propaganda patrocinado por el estado de Urainian (estilo ISIS) que anima a cortar las cabezas de los prisioneros de guerra rusos 

Los defensores de los valores europeos del siglo XXI


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Abr 2022)

En Odessa, los residentes filmaron el paso del centro de control móvil del UAV Bayraktar TB2.


----------



## vettonio (11 Abr 2022)

Veo por ahí que telecirco en su desinformativo de mediodía de ayer dijo:" las tropas rusas se retiran de Kiev para atacar Oblast y Donbass"


----------



## Arraki (11 Abr 2022)

Los S-300 suministrados a Kiev por uno de los países europeos quedaron destruidos en ataques del ejército ruso

"El ataque se efectuó con misiles Calibre de alta precisión lanzados desde el mar y dio como resultado la destrucción de cuatro lanzadores S-300 escondido en un hangar mientras 25 efectivos de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas fueron eliminados", detalló el vocero

Defensa ruso anuncia la destrucción de los sistemas antiaéreos S-300 suministrados a Kiev por uno de los países europeos. El ataque se efectuó con misiles Calibre de alta precisión lanzados desde el mar y dio como resultado la destrucción de cuatro lanzadores S-300 escondido en un hangar mientras 25 efectivos de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas fueron eliminados.

t.me/AgenciasiriaSANA/21068


----------



## Bartleby (11 Abr 2022)

Parlamento de Eslovaquia


----------



## Teuro (11 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Estaba leyendo un artículo que no viene a cuento y comentaba que los chinos están sacando 3 destructores pesados y tres destructores ligeros al año. En paralelo continúan con la construcción de portaviones, buques menores y submarinos.



Recuerda todo mucho a la Alemania unos años antes de 1914.


----------



## Bartleby (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (11 Abr 2022)

Mas restos de lo que quedo de la "Maniobra de distracción" en el norte de Kiev
 



explorador dijo:


> La picadora de carne ucraniana, haciendo horas extras, me nutre la mañana



Es en el Dombass y la ofensiva en teoría aun no "Ha comenzado" como sera eso cuando "comience" 






Mas orcorrusos desnazificados
















Otro orco ratero mas en lo usual robando joyas .............


----------



## visaman (11 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Es lo más lógico, aunque... siguiendo algunos rumores y paranoias... ¿y si salen militares franceses colgados por no-natzis en mariupol?... Salvo catastrofe lo tiene ganado, pero un hecho de gravedad igual pega el vuelco.



hay mucho Frances que ve las cosas cómo los del foro y están muy pero que muy cabreados con Macron de ahí los resultados, veremos en la segunda vuelta pero son las elecciones con mas incertidumbre de los últimos tiempos en Francia


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> En Odessa, los residentes filmaron el paso del centro de control móvil del UAV Bayraktar TB2.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1021122



Ese dron puede cargar misiles antibuque?


----------



## Nicors (11 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Es lo más lógico, aunque... siguiendo algunos rumores y paranoias... ¿y si salen militares franceses colgados por no-natzis en mariupol?... Salvo catastrofe lo tiene ganado, pero un hecho de gravedad igual pega el vuelco.



Hay militares franceses luchando con el invasor? Guauuuu


----------



## Billy Ray (11 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Y esta cosa mofletuda es el comandante de un regimiento de elite nazi.
> 
> Antes eran tipos de este estilo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1020942



Bueno, no solo en el Heer o las SS, yo diría que para cualquier ejercito ese individuo resulta extraño como mínimo. Subcomandante no sé a qué equivale, ¿un jefe de batallón?; ¿un Teco en españa?...desde luego vaya un ejemplo para la tropa, si el jefe del batallón es así ¿cómo será el resto de la banda?...


----------



## Bulldozerbass (11 Abr 2022)

Don Luriio dijo:


> Propaganda nivel....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claro y por eso los castran.


----------



## mazuste (11 Abr 2022)

Leyendo MoA me he encontrado con una posible perla que explicaría una de las motivaciones
de Alemania por las que fueron convencidos por EE.UU. desde mucho antes de la movida bélica
en Ucrania fcon respecto al gasoducto NS2 y el corte del suministro de gas a la UE. 

La vaina seductora para la sustitución del gasoducto no provendría (únicamente) del gas USAno, 
sino de una UCRANIA, bajo el control de EEUU. Cerrando a la UE el gas ruso, y sustituyéndolo
por gas USAno/ucraniano. Donde no se necesitan barcos ni GNL, porque las tuberías ya existen.

_*El plan original, como se ha hecho evidente a partir de los documentos y ordenadores incautados, 
era rodear el Donbass desde el norte a través de Rusia, y a lo largo de la costa de Mariupol. Pero,
los rusos se adelantaron a ello.
*_
*La enorme zona de gas de esquisto de Yuzivska comienza cerca (¿bajo?) de Donetsk, y se extiende 
por debajo de la "caldera", que es ahora el centro de concentración de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas 
en este momento. Toda la cuenca se extiende hasta Kiev, pero el yacimiento de gas conocido llega 
al noroeste hasta Iyzium, con Kramatorsk en el centro.*

Map of clashes on the East of Ukraine near Yuzivska area | Unconventional Gas in Ukraine

Una cita para hacerse una idea.
*
"El yacimiento de gas de Yuzivska tiene un valor de 67 trillones de dólares de gas natural (llamado "tight gas") 
no es fácilmente recuperable pero se puede fracturar y esa tecnología está bien desarrollada ahora. 
Es el segundo o tercer yacimiento de gas natural más grande de Europa y no ha sido muy explotado 
hasta poco después de su descubrimiento en 2010.*

Había Chevron, Shell + oligarcas angloamericanos, ucranianos, israelíes*.

*¡No es de extrañar que EE.UU. esté ahora al mando de la lucha en Ucrania, hay dinero allí! 
La OTAN *_*es para que los europeos se abastezcan y jueguen, pero el mando viene casi seguro
directamente del Pentágono en este momento. (Vigilancia aérea/satélite, investigación de los 
"voluntarios para los *_*ejércitos mercenarios, etc.)

La guerra en Ucrania es una guerra entre dos grandes potencias nucleares - incluso si los EE.UU.*
_* está utilizando a los ucranianos como carne de cañón.
******

EE.UU. quieren el campo de gas, para ser capaz de abrazar a la UE calurosamente a su seno, 
(siempre suponiendo que tiene uno, ya que podría ser LGBTet más si entente). Así que es evidente *_
*la ventaja que tendría si pudiera sustituir a Rusia en los fogones y calentadores de la UE.*
*


----------



## visaman (11 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pakistan. La CIA ha dado un golpe de estado pero parece que no les ha terminado de salir.



llevan años haciendo chapuza tras chapuza


----------



## Bishop (11 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Veo por ahí que telecirco en su desinformativo de mediodía de ayer dijo:" las tropas rusas se retiran de Kiev para atacar Oblast y Donbass"





Ignorantes juntaletras. Podría ser peor... "las tropas rusas atacan a un tal Don Bass", lo veo.


----------



## Don Luriio (11 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> De momento estás el primer clasificado para los premios OTAN del foro.
> 
> Ánimo!



Aprende a leer


----------



## visaman (11 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Vuelve la guerra fría y los dos bloques, Asia y Europa se relacionaban demasiado para el gusto gusano.



no creo en la guerra fría se vivía muy bien ahora toca malvivir muy mal


----------



## Michael_Knight (11 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Video oficial de propaganda patrocinado por el estado de Urainian (estilo ISIS) que anima a cortar las cabezas de los prisioneros de guerra rusos
> 
> Los defensores de los valores europeos del siglo XXI



Es la variante ukra del "machete al machote" de nuestras feminazis.


----------



## Gotthard (11 Abr 2022)

H


Billy Ray dijo:


> Bueno, no solo en el Heer o las SS, yo diría que para cualquier ejercito ese individuo resulta extraño como mínimo. Subcomandante no sé a qué equivale, ¿un jefe de batallón?; ¿un Teco en españa?...desde luego vaya un ejemplo para la tropa, si el jefe del batallón es así ¿cómo será el resto de la banda?...



Pues la verdad que yo me imaginaba algo mas bizarro.


----------



## Billy Ray (11 Abr 2022)

Lamentable, cada día veo más al ejercito ucraniano como una verdadera banda. Se ven cosas que yo pensaba que solo hacian los rebanacuellos y los negros en sus guerras, ¿que hacen esos tios todos juntitos comentando el partido de futbol en una zona de combate?...






¿Y en el hilo de chusky ponen a los rusos como una banda y a estos como grandes profesionales?.


----------



## vettonio (11 Abr 2022)

Ende luego lo que no se les puede negar, es que están en todas las quinielas para el premio Darwin de este año.


----------



## Honkler (11 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Parlamento de Eslovaquia



Al final vamos a terminar a tortas entre nosotros  . Espérate a que empiecen los verdaderos problemas para la gente de a pie…


----------



## visaman (11 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Si, parece que han hecho un pedido bastante gordo.... y no ha sido a AliExpress.
> 
> Estos no tienen ganas de que los vuelvan a bombardear.
> 
> ...



no son tontos ven por donde van los vientos y actúan en consecuencia.


----------



## visaman (11 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo sigo en mis trece, la pieza es Nikolaev, no Odesa. Y desde Nikolaev, corredor hasta Tiraspol en Transnistria.
> Y Odesas aislada con sus judíos y población pro rusa. La nueva kaliningrado del Este.



anda que estas tu malo malísimo


----------



## Ultimate (11 Abr 2022)

Aqui se puede leer el articulo de Pepe Escobar que Zero Hedge ha publicado tras un muro de pago









The Total War to Cancel Russia - TheAltWorld


Vast swathes of NATOstan have been corralled into behaving like a Russophobic lynch mob. No dissent is tolerated.




thealtworld.com





.


----------



## Arraki (11 Abr 2022)

Don Luriio dijo:


> Aprende a leer



Gañapo no has visto que te he dado zanxs?


----------



## mazuste (11 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Leyendo MoA me he encontrado con una posible perla que explicaría una de las motivaciones
> de Alemania por las que fueron convencidos por EE.UU. desde mucho antes de la movida bélica
> en Ucrania fcon respecto al gasoducto NS2 y el corte del suministro de gas a la UE.
> 
> ...




Estos hechos pueden dar lugar - de hecho lo dan- a interesantes conjeturas
con respecto al Suicidio de Europa. La línea de conjeturas es la siguiente:

_*1) EEUU exige a Alemania que cancele el NS2.

2) EE.UU. apacigua los temores alemanes sobre el suministro de GN mediante la afirmación de que hay abundante 
GN disponible para su explotación en el Donbass...


Spoiler: continuar



3) Estados Unidos comunica a Schloz que está trabajando estrechamente con el régimen Z en una operación militar 
para recuperar las repúblicas escindidas del Donbass. EE.UU. informa que, junto con el Reino Unido, Canadá y otros,
ha estado entrenando a los militares ucranianos según los estándares de la OTAN durante los últimos 8 años. Todas
las partes han estado entregando sistemas avanzados de armas a Ucrania. El éxito en la batalla está asegurado.

4) EE.UU. se compromete además a suministrar a Alemania GNL estadounidense de sustitución hasta que entre en
funcionamiento el yacimiento de Yuzivska.

5) Scholz y su gabinete de pajeros acuerdan cancelar el NS2 basándose en las afirmaciones de EEUU. Macron, 
que no necesita GN debido a la industria nuclear francesa, busca mantener la paz en Europa.

6) Putin está al tanto de estos planes y entiende el apoyo de EEUU a Ucrania como un intento de privar a RF 
de un importante mercado de GN. Putin también es consciente de que una pérdida de cuota de mercado no 
es una razón válida en el derecho internacional para una acción militar defensiva. Hace sonar la espada con 
grandes ejercicios militares.


*_


Spoiler: continuar



*7) Putin también está al tanto de los laboratorios biológicos estadounidenses en Ucrania y del laboratorio biológico 
del Centro Lugar en Georgia. Me enteré de estas instalaciones a través del trabajo de la periodista búlgara Dilyana 
Gaytandzhieva y estaba al tanto de esta actividad estadounidense unos años antes de la pandemia de COVID. 
Supongo que Putin también tenía igual o mejor conocimiento de esta posible violación de la CAB.
*
_*8) Putin también habría estado muy preocupado por la búsqueda de cabezas nucleares por parte del régimen de Z
en la Conferencia de Múnich. Respondió con el reconocimiento de los estados escindidos en el Donbass. 
Con el aumento de los bombardeos de artillería (preparación estándar previa al ataque) estos nuevos estados 
solicitaron la ayuda de la FR.

9) No fue hasta el 23 de febrero, cuando dos vuelos turcos A-400 viajaron a Lvov para descargar cargamentos 
de drones TB-2 equipados con dispositivos necesarios para realizar la dispersión aérea de patógenos, que Putin 
decidió actuar. A continuación, ordenó el inicio de la Operación Especial.

Esta conjetura explica varias cosas.
En primer lugar, explica la alta remuneración pagada a Hunter Biden. Burisma necesita que el "gran hombre" 
esté de su lado. Si el recurso se explotara con éxito, el cheque de HB sería un centavo comparado con el valor 
de mercado del recurso.

En segundo lugar, explica por qué Washington siguió informando de una incipiente invasión de la F.R 
Continuaron con estos informes a pesar de que el régimen de Z se desentendía de estas advertencias 
de invasión. Las advertencias fueron respaldadas por los miembros de la OTAN implicados -EEUU, UK
y Canadá- que ordenaron a sus militares y ciudadanos que abandonaran Ucrania. Otros estados de la UE 
también desestimaron estas advertencias de invasión de la RF. Estos estados habrían tenido acceso 
a la inteligencia de la OTAN sobre las disposiciones e intenciones de la FR Esta inteligencia no apoyó 
las afirmaciones de Washington.

La razón se encuentra en la hipótesis de que las advertencias de Washington no pretendían advertir 
de las acciones de la RF, sino ofrecer un casus belli que legitimara el ataque planeado por Ucrania 
en el Donbass. Si el mundo aceptaba las afirmaciones de Washington, entonces Ucrania tenía motivos
válidos en el derecho internacional para iniciar una guerra defensiva contra el rumoreado ataque de la RF. 
Mi opinión es que no había ningún plan de ataque de la RF hasta la entrega de los drones TB-2 modificados
a Lyov.

En tercer lugar, explica la captura de un ordenador portátil de la OTAN que contenía una tarjeta conectada
para acceder a la inteligencia de la OTAN. También explica la presencia de un número significativo de personal 
extranjero que, según los informes, se encontraba en las entrañas de Azovstal. No se trataba sólo de entrenadores.
Sospecho que también asesoraban activamente a los militares ucranianos y actuaban para proporcionar a Ucrania 
activos e información de inteligencia de la OTAN. La divulgación pública de este conocimiento sería extremadamente
perjudicial, de ahí los múltiples intentos maníacos de evacuar a este personal.

En cuarto lugar, el despido del jefe de los servicios de inteligencia franceses no tiene mucho sentido, a menos 
que se entienda como el descubrimiento tardío por parte de Macron de lo que los Estados Unidos, el Reino Unido 
y Canadá habían estado tramando y su enfado por el hecho de que su jefe de los servicios de inteligencia no hubiera 
descubierto el plan y/o advertido a Macron de la intención de los socios de la OTAN de iniciar un conflicto.

Creo que la mejor manera de resumir estos acontecimientos es con una cita de Churchill. En una advertencia al general 
Auchinleck, al mando de las fuerzas británicas en el norte de África, Churchill dijo


A menudo he tratado de exponer las verdades estratégicas que he comprendido en forma de simples anécdotas, 
y se clasifican así en mi mente. Una de ellas es la célebre historia del hombre que dio la pólvora al oso. Mezcló la pólvora 
con el mayor cuidado, asegurándose de que no sólo los ingredientes sino las proporciones fueran absolutamente correctas. 
Lo enrolló en un gran papel derramado y se dispuso a soplarlo en la garganta del oso. Pero el oso sopló primero.*_


_*
*_
*Biden y sus secuaces tenían un plan. Estaban a punto de lanzar su acción militar contra el Donbass pero el "oso sopló primero".*


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Los S-300 suministrados a Kiev por uno de los países europeos quedaron destruidos en ataques del ejército ruso
> 
> "El ataque se efectuó con misiles Calibre de alta precisión lanzados desde el mar y dio como resultado la destrucción de cuatro lanzadores S-300 escondido en un hangar mientras 25 efectivos de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas fueron eliminados", detalló el vocero
> 
> ...



Poco les han durado...


----------



## Kreonte (11 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Al final vamos a terminar a torras entre nosotros  . Espérate a que empiecen los verdaderos problemas para la gente de a pie…



Cuando hay jichos que te sacan la bandera de su país cuando no está en guerra, y no tiene pretensiones de entrar en ella, sólo pq alguien saca la bandera ucraniana para apoyar a un pueblo invadido, hay que abrir una investigación, sobre todo de sus ingresos extra. Tenemos a infiltrados en la sociedad europea.

Creíamos que todos los males que habían pasado desde el 2000 en adelante eran o bien producto del azar, de los yankis, de Soros o de los chinos e igual también hay otro actor capaz de desestabilizar en mayor grado del que pensábamos.


----------



## Kreonte (11 Abr 2022)

Esto si que no lo apoyo. Europa puede apoyar la guerra en algún sentido por conveniencia pero jamás lastrar su desarrollo económico. Es vital mantener la maquinaria a pleno rendimiento. Nuestra guerra con el mundo no se dará con las armas sino con el progreso. En todos los frentes, automoción, aeroespacial, semiconductores...y para ello se necesita energía barata.


----------



## Bartleby (11 Abr 2022)

El vídeo que emocionó a Borrell


----------



## Malevich (11 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Lo que nunca he entendido es porque tienen ese afán de autodeterminación y no de anexión a Serbia.
> 
> ByH es una federación, como lo puede ser Alemania, Rusia, Belgica, Asutralia, Argentina o EEUU.
> 
> ...



Croacia y Serbia deberían llegar a un acuerdo y repartirse Bosnia. Además sería una manera de reconciliarse.
El problema para esto sería la población bosniomusulmana.


----------



## Honkler (11 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> El problema para esto sería la población bosniomusulmana.



En Albania serían muy bien recibidos


----------



## Gago (11 Abr 2022)

Busca sobre pedro agramount.


----------



## visaman (11 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Es la _babushka_, es un icono cultural profundo de los rusos, tan antiguo como su historia y puede funcionar muy bien como propaganda de consumo interno. No sería la primera vez que lo hace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es curioso en una película sobre un americano que en trena un equipo de beisbol ruso, para ganar un partido hace que las babushkas de los jugadores vayan a verlos, todos hacen un home run


----------



## visaman (11 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Estaba leyendo un artículo que no viene a cuento y comentaba que los chinos están sacando 3 destructores pesados y tres destructores ligeros al año. En paralelo continúan con la construcción de portaviones, buques menores y submarinos.



y fragatas a cascoporro


----------



## Don Luriio (11 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Gañapo no has visto que te he dado zanxs?



No lo he mirado. Acepta mis disculpas


----------



## raptors (11 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _La 36ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina, que defiende Mariupol, emitió un comunicado en el que afirma que la situación es desesperada, que casi no les quedan municiones, agua ni alimentos. Prevén una batalla final y un combate cuerpo a cuerpo.
> "Poco a poco estamos llegando al final"._



*Como son dramáticos estos ukranazis...!!* no hay dudas que están asesorados por la división army "Hollywood " de los gUSAnos...


----------



## Billy Ray (11 Abr 2022)

_Ucrania disparó otro Tochka U. Esta vez en la ciudad de Novo Aidar. Hasta ahora, se ha confirmado la muerte de una mujer.
Esto tiene que parar. Esta ciudad estuvo bajo control post-Maidan durante 8 años. Muestra la poca consideración que tiene Zelensky por las vidas de los ucranianos.

_


----------



## Arraki (11 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _La 36ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina, que defiende Mariupol, emitió un comunicado en el que afirma que la situación es desesperada, que casi no les quedan municiones, agua ni alimentos. Prevén una batalla final y un combate cuerpo a cuerpo.
> "Poco a poco estamos llegando al final"._



Combate cuerpo a cuerpo sería si a los rusos tampoco les quedarán municiones lo que creo que no es el caso. En todo caso pueden hacer un banzai japonés a bayoneta calada pero eso no quiere decir que los rusos no les vayan a disparar desde 100 metros.

Claro que también pueden salir con las manos en alto que de momento no he leído informes de ejecuciones masivas de militares ucranianos rendidos.


----------



## Billy Ray (11 Abr 2022)

_Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de España: Los ministros de Asuntos Exteriores de la UE discutirán la posibilidad de imponer sanciones al sector petrolero ruso debido a la situación en torno a Ucrania.

Adelante, háganlo

_


----------



## Trajanillo (11 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Parlamento de Eslovaquia



Que parlamento es?


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (11 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Como son dramáticos...!!* no hay dudas que están asesorados por la división army "Hollywood " de los gUSAnos...



En este caso tienen motivos para ello.
Los rusos y los chechenos estan limpiando el puerto, y lo que queda de la 36°brigada esta acorralada en Azovstal.

Mariupol en si ya la han perdido.


----------



## Bartleby (11 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Que parlamento es?



Eslovaquia.


----------



## otroyomismo (11 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Yo desconocía por completo, hasta esta guerra, que los francotiradores normales tuviesen tiempo libre en el frente para hacer entrevistas a diestro y siniestro, posar para las cámaras y firmar autógrafos.. Y más mérito para este en concreto que está en primera línea de combate, atrincherado y rodeado por los rusos, sin dominio aéreo y en clara inferioridad, y sabiendo que en cualquier momento te puede caer encima un misil. Entiendo que la explicación es que nuestro Wally no es un francotirador normal, es un super francotirador de élite que parece salido de una superproducción de Hollywood y las agencias propagandísticas de la CIA. Ya hay que ser rematadamente subnormal para tomarse a este tipo en serio.



Desde el momento en que uno piensa "si yo estoy en el lugar de ese señor, lo que menos me interesa es que sepan que existo". Puedes a partir de esto yo diria que fake, fake


----------



## McNulty (11 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Poco les han durado...



El retraso de la UE diciendo en todos los medios el armamento que mandan a ucrania, da para otro hilo.


----------



## Billy Ray (11 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Como son dramáticos...!!* no hay dudas que están asesorados por la división army "Hollywood " de los gUSAnos...



Ha eliminado el tweet, voy a borrarlo yo tambien de aquí. Me parece que el tipo es pro-ucraniano, lo cual le da veracidad al tweet, ha visto que sonaba derrotista o demasiado desesperado, lo cual cuadra con el panorama que se tiene que estar viviendo allí.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (11 Abr 2022)

Guerra de Ucrania y futuro geopolítico. Conferencia Teniente General Gan - YouTube


----------



## Trajanillo (11 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Eslovaquia.



Eslovaquia, pensé que era Serbia.


----------



## Seronoser (11 Abr 2022)

De hecho medio segundo antes el soldado que está más cerca del tanque cambia de posición como diciendo: Pero qué cojones???


----------



## Don Luriio (11 Abr 2022)

Con la inflación que hay de países OTAN, ingresar de lo único que te va a proteger es de la propia OTAN, no sea que te mantengas neutral y te monten una operación fuerza aliada como la de Yugoslavia.


----------



## Trajanillo (11 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> De hecho medio segundo antes el soldado que está más cerca del tanque cambia de posición como diciendo: Pero qué cojones???



Sería un tanque stealth, de esos que sus orugas no suenan, ni el peazo motor diesel tampoco suena, vamos que se movía el tanque como si fuera una pluma


----------



## Billy Ray (11 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Combate cuerpo a cuerpo sería si a los rusos tampoco les quedarán municiones lo que creo que no es el caso. En todo caso pueden hacer un banzai japonés a bayoneta calada pero eso no quiere decir que los rusos no les vayan a disparar desde 100 metros.
> 
> Claro que también pueden salir con las manos en alto que de momento no he leído informes de ejecuciones masivas de militares ucranianos rendidos.



Si, como en el aeródromo Motoyama en Iwo Jima. Más bien se rendirán para comer caliente, el estómago puede con cualquier clase de patrioterismo.


----------



## VittorioValencia (11 Abr 2022)

[Reenviado de RT a diario]
[ Foto ]
#ÚLTIMAHORA

"Esta guerra será ganada en el campo de batalla. Están en marcha 500 millones de euros adicionales del Fondo Europeo para la Paz. Las entregas de armas se adaptarán a las necesidades de Ucrania", escribió en su cuenta de Twitter el alto representante de la UE para Asuntos Exteriores y Política de Seguridad, Josep Borrell.

• *Por primera vez en su historia, la Unión Europea aboga por una solución no diplomática de un conflicto.*

• Además, el alto representante de la UE prometió nuevas sanciones contra Rusia y anunció un debate sobre este tema en una reunión de ministros de Exteriores de la UE, prevista para el 11 de abril en Bruselas.

• Las declaraciones se dan en el marco de la visita de la presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, y del alto representante a Kiev para entablar conversaciones con el presidente ucraniano, Vladímir Zelenski.

➡ Más detalles ("Esta guerra será ganada en el campo de batalla", dice Josep Borrell sobre el conflicto en Ucrania)

@RTadiario

Entiendo que la UE ha declarado y entrado en guerra.


----------



## Billy Ray (11 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Sería un tanque stealth, de esos que sus orugas no suenan, ni el peazo motor diesel tampoco suena, vamos que se movía el tanque como si fuera una pluma



Tienen un modo de funcionamienmto silencioso seguramente, si nuestros M-113 Paco de la mili, hace 30 años, lo tenian, esos carros rusos seguro que tambien. Lo usábamos en las maniobras nocturnas, y a pocos metros no escuchabas casi nada, eso sí, no podian correr.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Abr 2022)

Otro periodista que vale la pena seguir 



Maximilian Clarke


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Abr 2022)

⚡El domingo, el Ejército Ruso destruyó los sistemas de defensa aérea S-300 escondidos en Dnepropetrovsk y entregados al régimen de Kiev de uno de los países europeos por misiles Kalibr.
Cuatro lanzadores S-300 y hasta 25 efectivos de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas fueron alcanzados.

t.me/intelslava/24945


----------



## arriondas (11 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> El retraso de la UE diciendo en todos los medios el armamento que mandan a ucrania, da para otro hilo.



Diciendo cuántos tanques checos y cuántos sistemas de misiles antiaéreos les envían; subiendo en las redes por dónde pasan los convoyes, donde lo van a dejar... Hasta sale por la tele y todo. Luego, los rusos, como saben en todo momento por dónde andan... misilazo y esos tanques y misiles para Cañamina. No sólo porque tengan satélites y espías sobre el terreno, sino también porque se lo están enseñando a la cara.


----------



## capitán almeida (11 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Diciendo cuántos tanques checos y cuántos sistemas de misiles antiaéreos les envían; subiendo en las redes por dónde pasan los convoyes, donde lo van a dejar... Hasta sale por la tele y todo. Luego, los rusos, como saben en todo momento por dónde andan... misilazo y esos tanques y misiles para Cañamina. No sólo porque tengan satélites y espías sobre el terreno, sino también porque se lo están enseñando a la cara.



Ta to estudiao oh ye pa que gasten los kalibr esos


----------



## Billy Ray (11 Abr 2022)

_No. La columna es real, pero los rusos están a unos 40-50 km de distancia de lo que muestra esta imagen. El lado de URK tiene muy pocas o ninguna arma (en esa área) que pueda alcanzarlos y ninguna para destruirlo. _





Para desmentir una nueva trola ucronazi.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (11 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> El retraso de la UE diciendo en todos los medios el armamento que mandan a ucrania, da para otro hilo.



Sólo es creíble si piensas que forma parte del plan: se facilita la destrucción de todo el armamento anteriormente vendido por Rusia a estos países y que se va a entregar a Ucrania y así los países que envian ese material tendrán que renovar armamento con USA.

Está todo pensado.


----------



## capitán almeida (11 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Combate cuerpo a cuerpo sería si a los rusos tampoco les quedarán municiones lo que creo que no es el caso. En todo caso pueden hacer un banzai japonés a bayoneta calada pero eso no quiere decir que los rusos no les vayan a disparar desde 100 metros.
> 
> Claro que también pueden salir con las manos en alto que de momento no he leído informes de ejecuciones masivas de militares ucranianos rendidos.



Se rendirán cuando no les quede munición...a los nancys que dispararían contra ellos por la espalda


----------



## Trajanillo (11 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Tienen un modo de funcionamienmto silencioso seguramente, si nuestros M-113 Paco de la mili, hace 30 años, lo tenian, esos carros rusos seguro que tambien. Lo usábamos en las maniobras nocturnas, y a pocos metros no escuchabas casi nada, eso sí, no podian correr.



No se, yo hice la mili en Guerra Electronica allá por 1988 y cuando pasaban los M-113 de la Brunete por el Parodo o algún carro de combate se oían pero bien oidos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Diciendo cuántos tanques checos y cuántos sistemas de misiles antiaéreos les envían; subiendo en las redes por dónde pasan los convoyes, donde lo van a dejar... Hasta sale por la tele y todo. Luego, los rusos, como saben en todo momento por dónde andan... misilazo y esos tanques y misiles para Cañamina. No sólo porque tengan satélites y espías sobre el terreno, sino también porque se lo están enseñando a la cara.



Y eso lo que es público.

Cada día en canales de telegram les marcan dónde están ubicados los controles en las ciudades, los depósitos....

Lo que no es público debe ser el doble.


----------



## Billy Ray (11 Abr 2022)

Un nuevo Verdún se prepara en el Donbass, la acumulación artillera que se intuye es considerable.


----------



## Fmercury1980 (11 Abr 2022)

Ejemmmm

Esto ya lo decía yo hace unas semanas, jeje:



Fmercury1980 dijo:


> La zona controlada por los rusos el Sur se parece bastante a la antigua gobernación rusa de Táuride.
> 
> Curioso, ¿no?
> 
> ...


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Abr 2022)

VittorioValencia dijo:


> [Reenviado de RT a diario]
> [ Foto ]
> #ÚLTIMAHORA
> 
> ...




UCRANIA 2020 = 616.835 muertos. Una media de 1.690 fallecimientos diarios.

45 millones de habitantes

ESPAÑA 2020 = 493.776 muertos. Una media de 1.350 fallecimientos diarios.

47 millones de habitantes



Me pregunto que en una situación tan caótica como es una guerra donde la propaganda y las mentiras son lo habitual y nada es lo que parece , donde las leyes y las normas es lo primero que salta por los aires …

¿ qué pasa con esos 1.690 cuerpos muertos diarios , el doble al día siguiente …?

¿ sería posible que personas que hubiesen muerto por causas naturales utilizasen sus cuerpos para hacer creer que han muerto en bombardeos?

Lo digo porque teniendo en cuenta los precedentes de las pantomimas del coronavirus y que esta guerra es la segunda parte, doy por hecho que están pasando muchas cosas raras ya que nada tiene sentido.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Abr 2022)

Parte de Guerra día 10-4-22, aquí se puede observar la ubicación de los ejércitos.


----------



## Kreonte (11 Abr 2022)

Se está dando forma a la nación o Estado europeo, te moleste o no. Y lo fundamento: pese al "sospechoso" surgimiento de políticos antieuropeístas en esta última década, tomando carrerilla especialmente en el último lustro, este conflicto nos está mostrando, al igual que lo hizo el Brexit, que una gran parte de la sociedad va por otro lado, y ésta no grita "esto es Alemania, esto es Francia, etc.," sino que proclama "Esto es Europa"

Siempre habíamos mirado por nuestro culo y en cambio ahora cualquier cosa que pasa en otro país vecino nos puede molestar como uno propio.


----------



## willbeend (11 Abr 2022)

El video vale la pena aunque sea por ver y escuchar a la chinita hablando en español


----------



## rejon (11 Abr 2022)

El convoy ruso de 13 km de largo en Kharkiv (se dirigía a reforzar las fuerzas rusas en #Izyum ) fue completamente destruido por las fuerzas ucranianas.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (11 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de España: Los ministros de Asuntos Exteriores de la UE discutirán la posibilidad de imponer sanciones al sector petrolero ruso debido a la situación en torno a Ucrania.
> 
> Adelante, háganlo
> 
> _




Recordemos que Shell está vendiendo, como gasóleo no ruso, mezcla con hasta 49,99% de gasóleo ruso. 
Los de UK son unos adelantados, aquí haremos la misma mierda.


----------



## INE (11 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>


----------



## Roedr (11 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Un nuevo Verdún se prepara en el Donbass, la acumulación artillera que se intuye es considerable.



Los rusos perece que aspiran a premio Darwin. A estas alturas aún dejan llegar trenes ucras con refuerzos. Mira que es fácil destruir las líneas ferroviarias.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (11 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Recordemos que Shell está vendiendo, como gasóleo no ruso, mezcla con hasta 49,99% de gasóleo ruso.
> Los de UK son unos adelantados, aquí haremos la misma mierda.



Que nadie olvide que sobre todo se empuja a un país a una guerra por tres motivos:

1. Por dinero.
2. Por dinero.
3. Por dinero.

En USA los fabricantes de armas se están frotando las manos con nosotros.
Las petroleras que no sean de Rusia (que van a perder algo, pero tampoco mucho) se quitan un competidor serio de enmedio.
Y así un montón de dinero que va a cambiar de manos sin olvidar que entre medias va a haber un montón de comisionistas que se van a llenar los bolsillos hasta unos niveles que ni siquiera imaginamos.

Luego ya si tal, sacamos unas banderas para los patriotas...


----------



## Billy Ray (11 Abr 2022)

INE dijo:


>



Dicen que es un fake, a mí no me extrañaría que fuera cierto.


----------



## rejon (11 Abr 2022)

*La Ertzaintza investiga la aparición de pintadas prorrusas en albergues que acogen a ucranianos en Bilbao.*
La Ertzaintza ha abierto una investigación por la aparición de pintadas prorrusas en una calle de Bilbao y en dos alojamientos de la capital vizcaína que acogen a *refugiados ucranianos*, según ha confirmado este lunes el consejero de Seguridad del Gobierno Vasco, Josu Erkoreka.

Las pintadas reproducen la 'Z' que llevan pintada algunos de los vehículos militares rusos empleados en la *invasión de Ucrania* y el símbolo comunista de la hoz y el martillo.

Erkoreka se ha referido, en una comparecencia ante la Comisión de Seguridad del Parlamento Vasco para presentar un informe sobre delitos de odio correspondiente a 2021, a la aparición de estas inscripciones el pasado fin de semana en Bilbao.


----------



## Billy Ray (11 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> No se, yo hice la mili en Guerra Electronica allá por 1988 y cuando pasaban los M-113 de la Brunete por el Parodo o algún carro de combate se oían pero bien oidos.



Es un modo para combate nocturno, si no hiciste la mili en carros o mecanizado no tenías porqué saberlo.


----------



## rejon (11 Abr 2022)

*Moscú dice que ingreso Suecia y Finlandia en OTAN no contribuiría a seguridad.*
El eventual ingreso de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN no contribuiría a la seguridad en el continente europeo, ha afirmado el *Kremlin*, después de que el diario _The Times_ afirmara que ambos países podrían sumarse a la Alianza Atlántica tan pronto como este verano.

"Hemos dicho en reiteradas ocasiones que la alianza en sí misma es más bien una herramienta para la confrontación. No es una alianza que garantice la paz y la estabilidad, y su mayor ampliación, por supuesto, no traerá seguridad adicional al continente europeo", dijo el portavoz de la Presidencia rusa, Dmitri Peskov, en su rueda de prensa diaria.

El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, ha dicho en varias ocasiones que tanto Finlandia como Suecia serían bienvenidas a la Alianza si deciden unirse.


----------



## Roedr (11 Abr 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Se está dando forma a la nación o Estado europeo, te moleste o no. Y lo fundamento: pese al "sospechoso" surgimiento de políticos antieuropeístas en esta última década, tomando carrerilla especialmente en el último lustro, este conflicto nos está mostrando, al igual que lo hizo el Brexit, que una gran parte de la sociedad va por otro lado, y ésta no grita "esto es Alemania, esto es Francia, etc.," sino que proclama "Esto es Europa"
> 
> Siempre habíamos mirado por nuestro culo y en cambio ahora cualquier cosa que pasa en otro país vecino nos puede molestar como uno propio.



jajaja cuánta inocencia. A ver, si Marruecos hubiera invadido parta de España te garantizo que nadie habría enarbolado ninguna bandera europea. Se enarbola porque es lo que conviene a los amos de Europa: Alemania&USA. No existen los intereses europeos, existen los intereses de los países europeos.


----------



## Billy Ray (11 Abr 2022)

_Una unidad de operaciones especiales rusa ha liquidado a uno de los odiosos líderes del llamado cuerpo de voluntarios ucranianos del Sector Derecho, Taras Bobanich, durante una operación de reconocimiento y búsqueda a cinco kilómetros al sur de la ciudad de Izyum_



Guerra sucia, eso que tanto le gusta a la OTAN, una nueva taza de su propio caldo.


----------



## Kreonte (11 Abr 2022)

3. Los Estados miembros apoyarán activamente y sin reservas la política exterior y de seguridad de la Unión, con espíritu de lealtad y solidaridad mutua y respetarán la acción de la Unión en este ámbito.

Los Estados miembros trabajarán conjuntamente para intensificar y desarrollar su solidaridad política mutua. Se abstendrán de toda acción contraria a los intereses de la Unión o que pueda perjudicar su eficacia como fuerza de cohesión en las relaciones internacionales.

El Consejo y el Alto Representante velarán por que se respeten estos principios.

Artículo 25

(antiguo artículo 12 TUE)

La Unión dirigirá la política exterior y de seguridad común:

a) definiendo sus orientaciones generales;

b) adoptando decisiones por las que se establezcan:

i) las acciones que va a realizar la Unión;

ii) las posiciones que va a adoptar la Unión,

iii) las modalidades de ejecución de las decisiones contempladas en los incisos i) y ii);

y

c) fortaleciendo la cooperación sistemática entre los Estados miembros para llevar a cabo sus política


----------



## katiuss (11 Abr 2022)

Ya te puedes pajear con la muerte de alguien .... 

Menuda pandilla de tarados los lameculos de ambos bandos.


----------



## Seronoser (11 Abr 2022)

VittorioValencia dijo:


> [Reenviado de RT a diario]
> [ Foto ]
> #ÚLTIMAHORA
> 
> ...



Ya hay videos que explican el lugar exacto donde Rusia debe dejar caer una bomba nuclear, para follarse de una tacada, y con una sola, a Bruselas, París y Londres.
No lo verán mis ojos desgraciadamente.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (11 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Lamentable, cada día veo más al ejercito ucraniano como una verdadera banda. Se ven cosas que yo pensaba que solo hacian los rebanacuellos y los negros en sus guerras, ¿que hacen esos tios todos juntitos comentando el partido de futbol en una zona de combate?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En Ucrania y Rusia tienen un problema serio con el alcohol.

Y según se ha podido ver en videos de soldados ucranianos capturados algunos van muy drogados.


----------



## lasoziedad (11 Abr 2022)

*Moscú avisa de la entrada de Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN*

El eventual ingreso de *Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN no contribuiría a la seguridad* en el continente europeo, afirmó este lunes el Kremlin, después de que el diario _The Times _afirmara que ambos países podrían sumarse a la Alianza Atlántica tan pronto como este verano.

"Hemos dicho en reiteradas ocasiones que* la alianza en sí misma es más bien una herramienta para la confrontación*. No es una alianza que garantice la paz y la estabilidad, y *su mayor ampliación, por supuesto, no traerá seguridad adicional al continente europeo*", dijo el portavoz de la Presidencia rusa, Dmitri Peskov, en su rueda de prensa diaria.

El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, ha dicho en varias ocasiones que tanto *Finlandia como Suecia serían bienvenidas a la Alianza si deciden unirse*.


----------



## Jotagb (11 Abr 2022)

El jefe de la RPD, Denis Pushilin, dijo que se intensificará la operación para liberar el territorio de la RPD.

⚡En este momento, de 1,5 a 3 mil soldados ucranianos están bloqueados en el área de Azovstal.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (11 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Ya no es solo el spoiler, es que Rusia ha pedido investigar lo ocurrido en Rusia y UK lo ha vetado...




Divagación de mierda.


Spoiler



En el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU, el representante de la Federación Rusa, Vasily Nebenzya, calificó lo acontecido en Bucha como una "provocación ucraniana" e insistió en la idea de que el escenario no encajaba con el timing oficial, dejando caer que no era posible que unos cadáveres que llevaban, supuestamente, tanto tiempo en las calles mostrasen ese aspecto, y acusó a la recién estrenada presidencia británica del Consejo de Seguridad por haber denegado dos peticiones de reunión urgente para tratar el asunto, algo que Nebenzya calificó de "ultrajante". El asunto terminó con el compromiso de la presidencia, que tampoco acabó de reconocer haber vetado nada, de no vetar en el futuro ninguna otra petición de reunión urgente por parte de la representación rusa. Rusia sostiene que Bucha es una operación de propaganda de Ucrania-EEUU, e incluso ha dejado caer que se trata de un "teatro". Al mismo tiempo, Zelensky, en una conexión con el Consejo de Seguridad, narró las supuestas atrocidades cometidas, supuestamente, por las tropas rusas en Bucha y pidió una investigación. Según Zelensky, disponen de pruebas que demostrarían que los cadáveres se hallaban en las calles cuando las tropas rusas estaban presentes en la ciudad, entre esas pruebas estarían las imágenes por satélite como las que publicó el _Washington Post_ y que se han replicado en otros medios internacionales, como por ejemplo _El País_. Dijo Zelensky que estamos en 2022 y que la tecnología debe permitir demostrar que Rusia miente. Por su lado, Rusia afirma que sus tropas abandonaron la ciudad antes de lo que manifiestan las autoridades ucranianas, y para ello hacen alusión a una declaraciones del alcalde de Bucha, y sostienen, desde Rusia, que en Bucha se dispersaron cadáveres y que incluso algunos de esos cadáveres no eran tales, alegando que en los vídeos publicados hay "cadáveres que se mueven". Luego vienen los análisis de esas famosas imágenes por satélite que desmentirían algunas tesis sostenidas por Rusia, o por lo menos eso es lo que sostienen los medios de comunicación occidentales. Otro punto aparte merecen las aberraciones descritas por Ucrania-Zelensky de lo sucedido en Bucha, literalmente una película de terror. Para contrarreplicar este punto, Nebenzya citó testimonios con nombres y apellidos que narraban ese tipo de atrocidades en el este del país a manos de batallones ucranianos contra civiles ucranianos. Ambos bandos se acusan mutuamente de mentir, manipular y cometer atrocidades inhumanas. Después están los testimonios de personas que supuestamente vivieron y sobrevivieron lo acontecido en Bucha y que cuentan a los corresponsales en el terreno que los autores de la masacre y de las atrocidades fueron las tropas rusas, y la pregunta, ¿habría que dudar de esos testimonios?, ¿habría que dudar, igualmente, de los testimonios citados por Nebenzya?. Y sobre el misil en la estación de tren de Kramatorsk (que explotó a 30 metros del suelo y esparció bombas de racimo) sucede más o menos lo mismo, por eso citaba ese tuit en el que comentan sobre el número de serie del misil, que no únicamente identifica la serie sino que también identifica al batallón, comparándolo con otro misil de las mismas características que explotó en 2015. A partir de aquí, en mi opinión de mierda, todo es posible en el arte del engaño y todo es manipulable, y más si cabe en una guerra. Es difícil manejarnos desde el sofá de casa con un puto ordenador portátil y al final no tenemos manera de discernir una mierda, somos putos televidens. Si me tuviera que mojar diría que no seré yo quien defienda a ningún imperio, sea el ruso o el norteamericano, o el chino, pero en las intervenciones de Zelensky y de los representantes de Ucrania en la ONU y en otros foros veo grandes dosis de efectismo audiovisual e interpretativo, valga como ejemplo de esto que comento la intervención de Zelensky en la gala de los Grammy. Pero claro, este punto también admite interpretaciones y todas, a priori, podrían ser válidas. También dejan una sensación extraña las imágenes de las recientes visitas a Ucrania de Johnson, von der Leyen y Borrell. Por mencionar un aspecto concreto de tantos a elegir me quedo con la entrega de von der Leyen a Zelensky del "dossier de la Unión Europea", como quien entrega un presupuesto de una instalación eléctrica a un cliente potencial. Cuando salgan a escena las armas químicas-bacteriológicas, tienen todos los números para salir a escena, esto será otra película de terror y otro round de acusaciones cruzadas, donde todos mienten y nadie se hace responsable. Esto es el mundo.






raptors dijo:


> Generalizas a lo pndejo...




Muy bien, es su opinión.


----------



## alcorconita (11 Abr 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> En Ucrania y Rusia tienen un problema serio con el alcohol.
> 
> Y según se ha podido ver en videos de soldados ucranianos capturados algunos van muy drogados.




Así es. 

La cantidad de botellas vacías que se ven en puestos de control reventados es algo exagerado.


----------



## visaman (11 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ya hay videos que explican el lugar exacto donde Rusia debe dejar caer una bomba nuclear, para follarse de una tacada, y con una sola, a Bruselas, París y Londres.
> No lo verán mis ojos desgraciadamente.



la caldera volcánica de Italia? o vas a usar una de hidrogeno tipo zar?


----------



## Teuro (11 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Diciendo cuántos tanques checos y cuántos sistemas de misiles antiaéreos les envían; subiendo en las redes por dónde pasan los convoyes, donde lo van a dejar... Hasta sale por la tele y todo. Luego, los rusos, como saben en todo momento por dónde andan... misilazo y esos tanques y misiles para Cañamina. No sólo porque tengan satélites y espías sobre el terreno, sino también porque se lo están enseñando a la cara.



La UE y su particular universo de unicornios en un anuncio de compresas. Anda que no nos falta una ducha con la fría agua de la realidad.


----------



## Trajanillo (11 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El convoy ruso de 13 km de largo en Kharkiv (se dirigía a reforzar las fuerzas rusas en #Izyum ) fue completamente destruido por las fuerzas ucranianas.



jajajajaja, claro y lo han destruido con una bomba nucelar, coño os creeis todo, desde que hayan destruido un columna de 13 kilometros hasta que esa columna exista.


----------



## rober713 (11 Abr 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Ya te puedes pajear con la muerte de alguien ....
> 
> Menuda pandilla de tarados los lameculos de ambos bandos.



Ese alguien dejo de ser "alguien" para convertirse en "eso" cuando hizo del nazismo su ideologia .... han aparecido multitud de videos como tratan las tropas rusas a los militares ucranianos, si hay algun video en el que tropas rusas maltraten a prisioneros del ejercito ucraniano te agadeceria que lo pusieras.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Abr 2022)

¿ occidente ? ¿ esa parte del mundo que el coronavirus distingue bien ?


----------



## lasoziedad (11 Abr 2022)

*Singapur advierte a EEUU contra aislar a China*

El primer ministro de *Singapur*, *Lee Hsien Loon*g, ha advertido a *Estados Unidos* de que *no aísle a China*, socio de Rusia, al plantear la guerra de Ucrania como una “batalla entre democracias y autocracias”.

Lee considera que adoptar *dicha postura “complicaría las ya de por sí difíciles relaciones entre las dos potencias*”, según unos inusuales directos comentarios que forman parte de una entrevista al diario The Wall Street Journal con motivo de su viaje a Estados Unidos entre el 26 de marzo y el 2 de abril.

*Singapur*, régimen semiautocrático que mantiene sendas relaciones estratégicas con China y Estados Unidos, suele actuar como *puente entre las dos súper potencias *en la región y aboga por que ambas mantengan su cuota de influencia en el Pacífico para preservar la estabilidad en la zona.


----------



## visaman (11 Abr 2022)

de todos modos se habla de que los rusos usan material obsoleto cuando los franceses el tanque que usan es de los años 90 y no tiene el blindaje adecuado para la guerra actual


----------



## Teuro (11 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Y eso lo que es público.
> 
> Cada día en canales de telegram les marcan dónde están ubicados los controles en las ciudades, los depósitos....
> 
> Lo que no es público debe ser el doble.



No se puede usted imaginas la pasta que se ahorran los gobiernos en espionaje desde que existen las redes sociales y los móviles. Fífate hasta dónde llega la cosa que han desaparecido todas las organizaciones terroristas de Europa por ser sencillamente inviables.


----------



## lasoziedad (11 Abr 2022)

*El canciller austriaco se reunirá con Putin en Moscú*

El canciller alemán, *Karl Nehammer*, viajará este lunes a *Moscú* para *reunirse con el presidente ruso, Vladimid Putin*, según ha revelado este domingo el propio Nehammer.

El dirigente austriaco tratará con Putin posibles *fórmulas para fomentar el diálogo entre Rusia y Ucrania* y *planteará los "crímenes de guerra" *perpetrados por las fuerzas rusas, según recoge la televisión pública austriaca, ORF.

Nehammer ha explicado que *la iniciativa del viaje es suya*, pero se ha coordinado con la presidenta de la Comisión Europea, *Ursula von der Leyen*, y con el presidente del Consejo europeo, *Charles Michel*.


----------



## rejon (11 Abr 2022)

Por desgracia nos queda aún mucha brutalidad rusa por descubrir, y mucho peor que lo visto hasta ahora.


----------



## katiuss (11 Abr 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Ese alguien dejo de ser "alguien" para convertirse en "eso" cuando hizo del nazismo su ideologia .... han aparecido multitud de videos como tratan las tropas rusas a los militares ucranianos, si hay algun video en el que tropas rusas maltraten a prisioneros del ejercito ucraniano te agadeceria que lo pusieras.



Por desgracia hay chechenos en ambos bandos y estos tienen aficiones de ese tipo... El tema es que estando en combate nos convertimos en puta escoria. Lo que no me mola es que nadie disfrute con la muerte de otro, y menos que lo airee.. entiendo que cualquier ideologia supremacists es puta broza porque todos los humanos somos randomly buenos y malos... Si se co.etieron crímenes contra los rusos en Ukrania es una puta mierda, y habría que condenarlo, pero que no sirva de escusa moral para disfrutar y pajearse con la muerte de civiles ukranianos...


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (11 Abr 2022)

El artículo 43 con previa autorización del consejo creo que daría poderes a Borrell.


----------



## vettonio (11 Abr 2022)

Ya tengo el vídeo de telecirco de Oblast y Donbass.

Imagínense un piloto comercial con este nivel. 

Pues éstos individuos disfrutan de una concesión para explotar varios canales de tv. 

Gracias Ribagorda, este va. para la hemeroteca.


----------



## rejon (11 Abr 2022)

No hay actualizaciones notables para controlar en las últimas 24 horas.


----------



## porconsiguiente (11 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Por desgracia nos queda aún mucha brutalidad rusa por descubrir, y mucho peor que lo visto hasta ahora.



Por desgracia nos queda aún mucha brutalidad Ukraniana por descubrir, y mucho peor que lo visto hasta ahora.


----------



## ProfeInsti (11 Abr 2022)

Después de mes y medio de guerra.
Rusia solo ocupa:
El 90% de Luganks,
El 75% de Donestk.
El 65% de Jerson,
El 60 de Jarkov.
El 50% de Zaporiya


----------



## Honkler (11 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No se puede usted imaginas la pasta que se ahorran los gobiernos en espionaje desde que existen las redes sociales y los móviles. Fífate hasta dónde llega la cosa que han desaparecido todas las organizaciones terroristas de Europa por ser sencillamente inviables.



Y sobre todo la tendencia de la gente a contarlo TODO. Se lo ponemos a huevo.


----------



## Sinjar (11 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Croacia y Serbia deberían llegar a un acuerdo y repartirse Bosnia. Además sería una manera de reconciliarse.
> El problema para esto sería la población bosniomusulmana.



Para Albania.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (11 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ya tengo el vídeo de telecirco de Oblast y Donbass.
> 
> Imagínense un piloto comercial con este nivel.
> 
> ...



Anda que no hay ANALFABETOS en las teles.

Coño si eres carpintero, al menos que sepas distinguir, entre madera y metal.

APRENDE GEOGRAFÍA ANALFABETO, SI, TE "" CREES" QUE ERES PERIODISTA.

Cuestión de profesionalidad, digo yo.


----------



## rejon (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (11 Abr 2022)

Transcribo este hilo interesante de esta rojaza comunista:



_Una interesante entrevista con el periodista francés Régis Le Sommier, quien recientemente fue con los voluntarios a la zona de guerra y pasó ocho días allí: “Yo (y los voluntarios) nos sorprendimos cuando nos dimos cuenta de que para unirnos a las filas de los ucranianos defensores, necesitamos la aprobación de los estadounidenses. Casi nos arrestan, se acercó un estadounidense y dijo: “Yo mando aquí; yo, no los ucranianos”. Incluso se presentó. Es un veterano de la Guerra de Irak. Lo comprobé, su mención se puede encontrar en una edición reciente de Le Figaro. Se comportó de manera grosera, al principio quería echarnos. Ordenó obtener tarjetas SIM de nuestros teléfonos. Tuvimos que firmar un contrato válido hasta el final de las hostilidades. En general, los estadounidenses mandan. No el ejército de los EEUU, por supuesto, extraoficialmente … Pensé que estaríamos con brigadas internacionales, pero al final me topé con el Pentágono". _

Estan como el EPR en la Guerra Civil Española con los rusos, estos controlados por los yanquis. La España de Franco no podía, evidentemente, declarar la guerra a la URSS por su intervención grosera y completa en la guerra. Pero esta Rusia actual de Putin no sé yo, a medida que vaya saliendo toda esta mierda yo no sé cómo lo van digerir los rusos. Evidentemente no hablo de la inteligencia y el gobierno ruso que deben de saberlo de sobras, hablo de la opinión pública rusa, veremos. 
Pero esta MIERDA yanqui, este ZURULLO globalista nos saldrá caro, ya nos está saliendo. Los críticos de Trump y los que se alegraron del TONGO me pueden comer los huevos, este es el resultado de la victoria tramposa del viejarraco hijoputa y sus jefes de NY. A ver cómo terminamos.


----------



## Sinjar (11 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ya tengo el vídeo de telecirco de Oblast y Donbass.
> 
> Imagínense un piloto comercial con este nivel.
> 
> ...



Luego te vienen foreros a recriminar que estas manipulando cuando ellos se tragan toda esta bazofia. Anda y chupadla!


----------



## rober713 (11 Abr 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Por desgracia hay chechenos en ambos bandos y estos tienen aficiones de ese tipo... El tema es que estando en combate nos convertimos en puta escoria. Lo que no me mola es que nadie disfrute con la muerte de otro, y menos que lo airee.. entiendo que cualquier ideologia supremacists es puta broza porque todos los humanos somos randomly buenos y malos... Si se co.etieron crímenes contra los rusos en Ukrania es una puta mierda, y habría que condenarlo, pero que no sirva de escusa moral para disfrutar y pajearse con la muerte de civiles ukranianos...



JAMAS me alegrare de la muerte de civiles ucranianos PORQUE SIEMPRE ME DOLERA he tenido ucranianos en casa y me duele enormente lo que han hecho con su pais, dejarse utilizar de esa forma tan estupida y transformarse en un peon sacrificable en el juego del ajedrez simplemente para joder a Rusia. Si en algun momento he escrito o veladamente dando a entender en mis escasos post que me alegro de la muerte de civiles, dimelo y me autobaneo ad eternum. En cuanto a ucranianos en casa podria extenderme mas pero seria contar cosas personales y no lo quiero hacer, podras creerlo o no, es tu libertad, pero francamente, se de lo que hablo.


----------



## Gago (11 Abr 2022)

Como lo echaron del consejo de la ue y de lo que decía.


----------



## Billy Ray (11 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No hay actualizaciones notables para controlar en las últimas 24 horas.



¿Habeís conquistado Kherson ya?....TE JODES!!!


----------



## pepetemete (11 Abr 2022)

Pues ya sabemos lo que va a haber este 2022 si esto se produce es automaticamente guerra OTAN-Rusia...

Putin lo ha dejado bien clarito en varias ocasiones.

El mensaje es que la OTAN quiere la tercera guerra mundial... lo de mantener a la humanidad sobre los 500 millones de habitantes parece que iba en serio.


----------



## Kreonte (11 Abr 2022)

Borrell no ha declarado ninguna guerra pero está ahí porque es el alto representante de un consejo de 27 jefes de Estado. Están ahí para decir q presta ayuda (económica) y con material bélico proporcionado por los Estados siguiendo una línea común para defender el derecho internacional, que de entre sus principios básicos emana la inviolabilidad territorial y principio de no injerencia, algo que Rusia se ha pasado por el forro, primero anexionándose un territorio y después machacando y destruyendo un país soberano vecino para deponer a un líder legítimamente elegido.

Y te repito, en el Consejo están los 27 jefes de Estado.

En cuanto a la negrita:



> DISPOSICIONES GENERALES RELATIVAS A LA ACCIÓN EXTERIOR DE LA UNIÓN
> 
> Artículo 21
> 
> ...


----------



## Sinjar (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## mazuste (11 Abr 2022)

*Una unidad de operaciones especiales rusa ha liquidado a uno de los odiosos líderes
del llamado cuerpo de voluntarios ucranianos del Sector Derecho, Taras Bobanich, 
durante una operación de reconocimiento y búsqueda a cinco kilómetros al sur de la 
ciudad de Izyum ➡ *


----------



## manodura79 (11 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Los S-300 suministrados a Kiev por uno de los países europeos quedaron destruidos en ataques del ejército ruso
> 
> "El ataque se efectuó con misiles Calibre de alta precisión lanzados desde el mar y dio como resultado la destrucción de cuatro lanzadores S-300 escondido en un hangar mientras 25 efectivos de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas fueron eliminados", detalló el vocero
> 
> ...



Hubiesen quedado muy mal los rusos si son incapaces de detectar camiones de 25 metros entrando por la frontera. El siguiente paso de la OTAN será desplegar esos sistemas desde Polonia(?)

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## manodura79 (11 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Los S-300 suministrados a Kiev por uno de los países europeos quedaron destruidos en ataques del ejército ruso
> 
> "El ataque se efectuó con misiles Calibre de alta precisión lanzados desde el mar y dio como resultado la destrucción de cuatro lanzadores S-300 escondido en un hangar mientras 25 efectivos de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas fueron eliminados", detalló el vocero
> 
> ...



Hubiesen quedado muy mal los rusos si son incapaces de detectar camiones de 25 metros entrando por la frontera. El siguiente paso de la OTAN será desplegar esos sistemas desde Polonia(?)

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amcxxl (11 Abr 2022)

Укроиньци покоряют европку (livejournal.com)
*Los ucranianos conquistan Europa*

Este chico es ucraniano, vive en Suiza desde hace mucho tiempo y ahora ayuda a sus compatriotas. 





Bono: PRESENTO SU ATENCIÓN AL POST DE UN RESIDENTE DE VIENA....

Yuri Shpir *escribe* :

“La verdadera arma de Putin contra Europa no son los misiles, ni el gas a cambio de rublos, ni siquiera Russia Today. El arma real son los millones de refugiados ucranianos que, en pocas semanas, han ucranianizado las mejores ciudades europeas y las han convertido en auténticas pocilgas.

Tomemos, por ejemplo, mi amada Viena, donde viví un año feliz. Los austriacos son muy pedantes y escrupulosos con su forma de vida. El orden y una increíble calma bíblica reinan en este país. Las personas no violan las reglas de estacionamiento no porque se les impongan multas altas, sino porque protegen conscientemente su comodidad, la belleza de su ciudad natal y las reglas de convivencia.

Con la afluencia de refugiados ucranianos, comenzó una completa cagada: todos los espacios de estacionamiento estaban llenos, los refugiados se esfuerzan por tomar un carril de transporte público e interferir con el trabajo de los servicios de la ciudad, todos los domingos miles de maidanitas se reúnen en la Plaza del Barrio de los Museos, dejando detrás no sólo de toneladas de basura, sino también de ruido acústico. Para los austriacos, esto es peor que ser golpeados por el complejo de Kinzhal.

Y así es en otras capitales. En Riga, los maydanuts gritan disfrazados de zombis, en Chisinau pinto los monumentos de azul y amarillo y exijo comunicarme con ellos en ucraniano. En la costosa Estocolmo, los refugiados ucranianos exigen un alojamiento gratuito que la mayoría de los suecos no pueden pagar.

Europa se cansa muy rápido. A pesar de la propaganda, los europeos empiezan a ver con sus propios ojos quiénes son los ucranianos y cuál es su diferencia fundamental con los rusos. Los ucranianos se quejan constantemente y exigen algo, sin dar nada a cambio y sin pensar que es hora de despertar y comenzar a cambiar radicalmente sus propias vidas, y no para siempre Maidan y lloriquear.

Europa está despertando muy rápido y el próximo ciclo electoral será difícil para las élites actuales, quienes, por el bien de Estados Unidos, se involucraron en la guerra de las sanciones, sufriendo enormes pérdidas económicas. Pero recibirán un golpe más poderoso de mis compatriotas: perezosos, caprichosos, histéricos y complejos. Los ucranianos durante ocho años han olvidado cómo vivir en una sociedad normal y convertir cualquier medio nutritivo en una pocilga. Tal escenario no fue difícil de calcular, porque esta es el arma secreta real de Putin.


----------



## SadButTrue (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## imaginARIO (11 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No hay actualizaciones notables para controlar en las últimas 24 horas.



*Parte de guerra: La bandera rusa ondea en los edificios oficiales de Mariupol y de las poblaciones de Zaporizhia y Kherson*





__





Parte de guerra: La bandera rusa ondea en los edificios oficiales de Mariupol y de las poblaciones de Zaporizhia y Kherson


Portal elespiadigital.com




www.elespiadigital.com


----------



## rejon (11 Abr 2022)

La invasión ilegal y no provocada de Ucrania continúa. El siguiente mapa es la última actualización de Inteligencia de Defensa sobre la situación en Ucrania - 11 de abril de 2022 Obtenga más información sobre la respuesta del gobierno del Reino Unido.


----------



## mazuste (11 Abr 2022)

t.me/mig41/16341
*[Enviado por Alexander Khodakovsky]*
_*El enemigo pcolocó nuestras señales de identificación en el equipo, formó una columna
y trató de escapar de Mariupol por la noche. En total, una treintena de vehículos de combate, 
incluidos cañones autopropulsados, saliendo a nuestro encuentro, sin darse cuenta de que, 
desde la formación de su columna, ya habíamos controlado sus movimientos desde el aire. 
Como resultado, el equipo abandonado, el enemigo dispersado, nuestra gente los está pillando.

Siguen luchando, pero la situación es cada vez más desesperada, y esos intentos desesperados
de escapar son una clara prueba de ello. Al parecer, es momento de lanzar al aire las condiciones
de rendición en el territorio controlado por ellos hasta ahora - hay información de que muchos *_
*querrían levantar la mano, pero no saben cómo.*


----------



## Kreonte (11 Abr 2022)

Hago los mismos malabares que tú, que en caso de declararse una guerra vendrías a sacarme igual el artículo 15 de la CE: "todos tienen derecho a la vida"
Yo lo dejo aquí, ya bastante difícil es seguir el conflicto como para poner mensajes irrelevantes q seguramente no les interesa al resto.


----------



## rejon (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## vettonio (11 Abr 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Anda que no hay ANALFABETOS en las teles.
> 
> Coño si eres carpintero, al menos que sepas distinguir, entre madera y metal.
> 
> ...



Haces recaer la responsabilidad en el currito y no en los directivos.

En cualquier organización, los de arriba deben responder de la competencia-incompetencia de los de abajo.

Si te importa una mierda de vaca que los curritos sean unos incompetentes, es que lo estás propiciando tú.

Antes, en las redacciones, había un jefe de sección, especialista en el tema y que llevaba tiempo en ello. Eso propiciaba que si te tocaba cubrir una información, ya fuera rueda de prensa, entrevista, currarse un reportaje o lanzar una exclusiva, como "entendías" del tema, era hasta cierto punto difícil, colártela.

Hoy eso ha desaparecido y en internacional se dedican a recoger los despachos y los servicios de imágenes de las grandes agencias internacionales, ya cocinaditos. Así, en todas partes se reproducen los mismos mensajes sin contrastarlos ni cuestionarlos. Palabra de diox, amén.


----------



## Zhukov (11 Abr 2022)

Nuestro batallón está en retirada, no hay pérdidas. Hay acceso a las noticias, la oportunidad de comunicarse con su familia y seres queridos. Aprendí con amargura que perdí a dos amigos más que lucharon en el Donbass. Los recordaré, queridos míos...

Ahora unas palabras sobre las cosas importantes. Después de haber pospuesto la guerra durante 8 años, hoy nos enfrentamos a demonios demoníacos aún más violentos que cometen terribles atrocidades en el frente y, al mismo tiempo, crean cínicamente una imagen de la lucha por los valores europeos para los medios de comunicación occidentales. Resultó (y para muchos no fue un descubrimiento) que los demonios de Bandera saben cómo luchar. La guerra no será fácil y, al parecer, no será rápida. Una vez más, casi toda Europa se opone a nosotros, que todavía participa de manera limitada.

Pero ni yo, ni mis colegas, ni todos los militares con los que me comuniqué, ¡no dudamos de nuestra victoria! El pueblo profundo de Rusia se ha despertado y no volverá a dormirse, habiéndose movilizado para una confrontación titánica. Conozco a mi gente, creo en mi gente. ¡Sobreviviremos y ganaremos!

Las buenas noticias vienen de la región de Jersón.
Rusia está ganando terreno en la región:
- el ejército ruso y la milicia de Donbass están firmemente establecidos en sus fronteras;
- se están formando sobre el terreno administraciones locales y organismos encargados de hacer cumplir la ley;
- Los agentes ucranianos han sido derrotados;
- la vida pacífica está mejorando, la siembra está en marcha y la col de Jersón ya está en los estantes de los supermercados rusos...
¡Es gratificante escuchar de los estadistas la idea de revivir la provincia de Táurida! Mi sueño se está haciendo realidad.

Es hora de poner al país en pie de guerra. Principios básicos del trabajo: menos burocracia, arrogancia, miedo (pase lo que pase), más presión, iniciativa, fe en nuestra causa justa. Esto se aplica a todas las estructuras: el ejército, los servicios especiales y los civiles. Más interacción efectiva. Esta Es la fórmula Para Nuestra Victoria! Y sin dudas ni sentimientos. Recuperamos LO que ES NUESTRO (que nos pertenece por derecho de nacimiento), y cualquier demonio que se interponga en nuestro camino será destruido. Al mismo tiempo, debemos seguir siendo humanos, por difícil que sea. Dejaremos las torturas y atrocidades a los demonios, y ellos responderán ante el Padre.

Y una última cosa. Es importante que la gente en las tierras liberadas del sur de Rusia (n. Ucrania) sienta nuestra preocupación por ellos y la confianza de que hemos venido aquí durante mucho tiempo, ¡hemos venido aquí para siempre!
¡Gloria a Rusia!

Soldado Pavel Gubarev


----------



## pirivi-parava (11 Abr 2022)

LaHistoriaSeRepite dijo:


>



Da gusto escuchar cosas racionales en vez de soflamas


----------



## Teuro (11 Abr 2022)

Absolutamente cierto, y lo que es peor, no es nada nuevo. Lo llevan haciendo desde hace más de 80 años. Hay documentales de como en la guerra de Vietnam había comisarios ideológicos en todos los países de la Otan como EEUU y Francia donde "hintelejtualleehh" asimilados hacían apología de las bondades del comunismo y lo predicaban desde las universidades mientras ignoraban totalmente el organismo de represión ideológico soviético y como exterminaban a la disidencia en Moscú. En occidente se podía uno manifestar en contra de la guerra perfectamente en Rusia eras encarcelado, torturado o liquidado si hacías lo mismo.


----------



## Michael_Knight (11 Abr 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Pues ya sabemos lo que va a haber este 2022 si esto se produce es automaticamente guerra OTAN-Rusia...
> 
> Putin lo ha dejado bien clarito en varias ocasiones.
> 
> El mensaje es que la OTAN quiere la tercera guerra mundial... lo de mantener a la humanidad sobre los 500 millones de habitantes parece que iba en serio.



Nada más lejos, anda que no sabe bien Putin las líneas que puede traspasar y las que no. Finlandia y Suecia entrarán en la OTAN y Rusia se la envainará.


----------



## Fmercury1980 (11 Abr 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> La zona controlada por los rusos el Sur se parece bastante a la antigua gobernación rusa de Táuride.
> 
> Curioso, ¿no?
> 
> ...





ProfeInsti dijo:


> Después de mes y medio de guerra.
> Rusia solo ocupa:
> El 90% de Luganks,
> El 75% de Donestk.
> ...



No.

Ocupa la mitad de Donetsk, el 70% de Zaporiyia y casi todo Jersón. Como mucho, ocupa el 30% de Járkov.

De los porcentajes que das, sólo Lugansk me parece correcto.


----------



## Jotagb (11 Abr 2022)

Menudo cerdo el Bórrelo, a saber que negocios debe tener por ahí que está hecho un guerrillero de oficina.
Bloomberg, citando una fuente: El jefe de la Eurodiplomacia Borrell insta a los estados miembros de la UE a proporcionar urgentemente a Ucrania las armas que solicita


----------



## Jotagb (11 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Nada más lejos, anda que no sabe bien Putin las líneas que puede traspasar y las que no. Finlandia y Suecia entrarán en la OTAN y Rusia se la envainará.



Y luego irán a por más países para que entren en la OTAN hasta que dominen todo el mundo. Y sabes después que vendrá?
Que todo será una dictadura y tú un imbécil que la apoyaste.


----------



## Bishop (11 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Dicen que es un fake, a mí no me extrañaría que fuera cierto.



Es fake, aparecía en una especie de revista satírica. En la foto original que usaron de partida, lo que se pide es el pasaporte covid. 

Sí, a mi tampoco me hubiera extrañado de que fuera cierto. Hemos visto y estamos viendo tantas estupicedes, en otra época impensables, precisamente con el tema covid y con este de la guerra, que parece que en cualquier momento serían capaces de hacerlo. Se veta a deportistas si no "declaran su odio" al malvado oso ruso sean o no rusos, en otros casos simplemente por ser rusos, despido de directores de orquesta por lo mismo, se "prohiben" letras, se excluye de consursos un árbol y un gato por ser rusos, se le cambia el nombre a cuadros centenarios...


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (11 Abr 2022)

El 43 da poder a Borrell, y cita al 42 donde detalla el tipo de misiones. Recuerda que para la UE no están haciendo un acto de guerra, esta operación de envío de armas entraba dentro del "fondo de apoyo a la paz". 

La política común de seguridad y defensa forma parte integrante de la política exterior y de seguridad común. Ofrecerá a la Unión una capacidad operativa basada en medios civiles y militares. *La Unión podrá recurrir a dichos medios en misiones fuera de la Unión que tengan por objetivo garantizar el mantenimiento de la paz, la prevención de conflictos y el fortalecimiento de la seguridad internacional*, conforme a los principios de la Carta de las Naciones Unidas. La ejecución de estas tareas se apoyará en las capacidades proporcionadas por los Estados miembros.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ya tengo el vídeo de telecirco de Oblast y Donbass.
> 
> Imagínense un piloto comercial con este nivel.
> 
> ...



Si dice para atacar a Epi y Blas la gente se hubiese quedado igual.


----------



## vettonio (11 Abr 2022)

En Italia, se acuerdan de la familia del parachutado a la presidencia del Gobierno.


----------



## lasoziedad (11 Abr 2022)

*Alemania no ve posible suministrar más armas a Ucrania de reservas de la Bundeswehr*

La ministra alemana de Defensa, Christine Lambrecht, ya *no ve posible suministrar a Ucrania más armas* de las reservas de las fuerzas armadas alemanas y considera que las futuras entregas deberían realizarse a través de la industria armamentística. "Por supuesto, todos estamos llamados apoyar a Ucrania en su valiente lucha. Sin embargo, tengo que decir, honestamente, que *hemos llegado a un límite *en lo que respecta a las entregas de reservas de la Bundeswehr", dijo la ministra en una entrevista que publicó el _Augsburger Allgemeine_ este sábado.


----------



## Elimina (11 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Absolutamente cierto, y lo que es peor, no es nada nuevo. Lo llevan haciendo desde hace más de 80 años. Hay documentales de como en la guerra de Vietnam había comisarios ideológicos en todos los países de la Otan como EEUU y Francia donde "hintelejtualleehh" asimilados hacían apología de las bondades del comunismo y lo predicaban desde las universidades mientras ignoraban totalmente el organismo de represión ideológico soviético y como exterminaban a la disidencia en Moscú. En occidente se podía uno manifestar en contra de la guerra perfectamente en Rusia eras encarcelado, torturado o liquidado si hacías lo mismo.



Pues aquí estamos. Esperando nuestra parte.
Supongo que a vosotros os pasa lo mismo...


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Abr 2022)

Estados Unidos aumenta la importación de petróleo de Rusia mientras exige al mundo exactamente lo contrario







observatoriocrisis.com






*Estados Unidos, para mantener su hegemonía, está destruyendo los cimientos de su propio poder. Sus aliados europeos que le siguen en esta locura están precipitando su propia crisis. El desastre económico provocado por las élites políticas occidentales terminará estimulando los estallidos sociales.

REVISTA DE LA FUNDACIÓN “STRATEGIC CULTURE”*

Según el informe oficial de la Administración de Energía, el mes recién pasado Estados Unidos aumentó la importación de petróleo ruso. El volumen importado adicional es cercano a un 43 por ciento.

Esto es a pesar de una orden ejecutiva del presidente de los Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, que prohibió la importación de los productos básicos de energía e hidrocarburos desde Rusia. Esta medida draconiana fue la respuesta a la intervención militar de Rusia en Ucrania.

Es cierto que Estados Unidos no depende del petróleo de Rusia. El país eslavo no se encuentra entre sus cinco principales proveedores, sin embargo, el aumento de las compras de petróleo ruso por parte de los estadounidenses toca las fibras más sensibles de Europa.

Se produce exactamente en el mismo momento que Washington exige a sus aliados europeos que reduzcan el comercio de energía con Rusia. Y no son sólo se les manda hacer esto a los europeos, también se la ha exigido a la India y a otros países asiáticos.

Washington quiere que sus “aliados” cometan un suicidio colectivo al cortar con el comercio con Rusia de una energía vital para cualquier economía. Es un intento por aislar a Moscú y alinear al mundo bajo la hegemonía estadounidense. Esta misma agenda geopolítica la han tratado de imponer a China, con un evidente y público fracaso.

*Estados Unidos no dependen del gas y el petróleo ruso, pero muchos otros países sí.*


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Abr 2022)

Ahora si que parece que los ruskis están repartiendo caña en el Este. Lo de Kiev o maniobra fallida o maniobra de distracción, en cualquier caso si UK ha enviado lanzadores antibuque a Ucrania es porque saben que los Rusos pretenden llegar hasta Odessa.


----------



## lasoziedad (11 Abr 2022)

*El primer ministro de Georgia descarta abrir un 'segundo frente' a raíz de la guerra en Ucrania*

El primer ministro georgiano, Irakli Garibashvili, ha asegurado este lunes que *no tiene previsto abrir un "segundo frente"* a raíz de los *"trágicos eventos" *presenciados en el marco de la guerra en Ucrania. Así, ha indicado que el país debe seguir avanzando en la *"senda del desarrollo pacífico" *y ha insistido en que *Tiflis carece de intención *alguna de abrir un nuevo frente a causa de la invasión rusa de Ucrania. "Tenemos unas *expectativas positivas respecto al desarrollo del país*", ha manifestado en una rueda de prensa en la que ha resaltado que a pesar de la situación en Ucrania es importante "mantener la paz".


----------



## rejon (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## cryfar74 (11 Abr 2022)

Vuelven a salir informaciones sobre lo que hay realmente en Mariupol, hace tiempo Pepe Escobar tambien sugirió esta teoría....

" Según la versión más salvaje, en las mazmorras de Azovstal hay una instalación secreta de la OTAN PIT-404- y un laboratorio biológico secreto de la OTAN con armas biológicas. En la instalación PIT-404, los oficiales de la OTAN están bloqueados. Los túneles están equipados con un sistema de búnker con protección blindada. En el interior hay unos 240 extranjeros, incluidos oficiales de la OTAN y la Legión Extranjera Francesa, así como personal del biolaboratorio. "


----------



## vettonio (11 Abr 2022)

Momento distópico

La poli de San Francisco, para a un coche autónomo y éste se da a la fuga.

Luego vuelve a detenerse. parece que quería ponerse en una zona que no supusiera un peligro para la circulación.

Imagino que al acercarse a la ventanilla no le diría eso de " a ver, documentación, los papeles del camión..." (Homenaje a los Chanclas)


----------



## Jotagb (11 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> El 43 da poder a Borrell, y cita al 42 donde detalla el tipo de misiones. Recuerda que para la UE no están haciendo un acto de guerra, esta operación de envío de armas entraba dentro del "fondo de apoyo a la paz".
> 
> La política común de seguridad y defensa forma parte integrante de la política exterior y de seguridad común. Ofrecerá a la Unión una capacidad operativa basada en medios civiles y militares. *La Unión podrá recurrir a dichos medios en misiones fuera de la Unión que tengan por objetivo garantizar el mantenimiento de la paz, la prevención de conflictos y el fortalecimiento de la seguridad internacional*, conforme a los principios de la Carta de las Naciones Unidas. La ejecución de estas tareas se apoyará en las capacidades proporcionadas por los Estados miembros.



Enviamos armas para apoyar la paz! 
Por eso cambiaron el símbolo de la paloma blanca de la paz por una serpiente.


----------



## otroyomismo (11 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Vuelven a salir informaciones sobre lo que hay realmente en Mariupol, hace tiempo Pepe Escobar tambien sugirió esta teoría....
> 
> " Según la versión más salvaje, en las mazmorras de Azovstal hay una instalación secreta de la OTAN PIT-404- y un laboratorio biológico secreto de la OTAN con armas biológicas. En la instalación PIT-404, los oficiales de la OTAN están bloqueados. Los túneles están equipados con un sistema de búnker con protección blindada. En el interior hay unos 240 extranjeros, incluidos oficiales de la OTAN y la Legión Extranjera Francesa, así como personal del biolaboratorio. "



enlace para seguir el asunto?

gracias


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Vuelven a salir informaciones sobre lo que hay realmente en Mariupol, hace tiempo Pepe Escobar tambien sugirió esta teoría....
> 
> " Según la versión más salvaje, en las mazmorras de Azovstal hay una instalación secreta de la OTAN PIT-404- y un laboratorio biológico secreto de la OTAN con armas biológicas. En la instalación PIT-404, los oficiales de la OTAN están bloqueados. Los túneles están equipados con un sistema de búnker con protección blindada. En el interior hay unos 240 extranjeros, incluidos oficiales de la OTAN y la Legión Extranjera Francesa, así como personal del biolaboratorio. "



Y que hace la OTAN en Ukrania? Imponer un gobierno títere desde 2014? Joder, joder...son peores que aquello que combaten.


----------



## rejon (11 Abr 2022)

*Una táctica habitual de la propaganda rusa es la de contaminar con chorradas cualquier discusión contraria a sus intereses. Soltar chorradas es muy fácil, pero rebatir chorradas es mucho más costoso. 

Esto a la larga hace que mucha gente acabe cansada de discutir con prorrusos y el hilo acabe monopolizándose con propaganda rusa.  *


----------



## Malevich (11 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Para Albania.



Fortalecer a Albania creo que no es una buena idea. Además que los bosniomusulmanes hablan serbocroata.


----------



## Jotagb (11 Abr 2022)

Un grupo de gendarmes franceses llegó a Lviv para investigar crímenes de guerra en los suburbios de Kiev 

Así lo afirmó el embajador de Francia en Ucrania, Etienne de Ponsin. Van a empezar a trabajar mañana.


----------



## Jotagb (11 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Una táctica habitual de la propaganda rusa es la de contaminar con chorradas cualquier discusión contraria a sus intereses. Soltar chorradas es muy fácil, pero rebatir chorradas es mucho más costoso.
> 
> Esto a la larga hace que mucha gente acabe cansada de discutir con prorrusos y el hilo acabe monopolizándose con propaganda rusa. *



Para eso ya estás tú, para poner cualquier bulo pro OTAN que te encuentres por la red sin a ver verificado nada.


----------



## Azote87 (11 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1021323
> 
> Un grupo de gendarmes franceses llegó a Lviv para investigar crímenes de guerra en los suburbios de Kiev
> 
> Así lo afirmó el embajador de Francia en Ucrania, Etienne de Ponsin. Van a empezar a trabajar mañana.



si lo han hecho los rusos que supone que pasará ?

Que pasa si esta gente por malas del demonio los rusos le tiran algo ?

3 guerra mundial ?


----------



## Bishop (11 Abr 2022)

Pareciera que lo dices como si aquí ya no hubiera de por si, fábricas de periodistas y trolls a sueldo para crear opinión. Y que depende de lo que opines, si eso va en contra del dogma sagrado de turno, en función de la gravedad te meten en la cárcel, *te cancelan* o si tocas algo "sensible", simplemente desapareces. Nos ha jodido mayo con las flores...


----------



## Bulldozerbass (11 Abr 2022)

Ayer fue el 12 aniversario del ¨accidente¨ de Smolensk en el que fallecieron el Presidente de la República de Polonia y la mayor parte de la élite militar y política polaca. Es bien sabido que no fue un accidente, sino un atentado con explosivos a bordo cuando se aporximaban a la pista de aterrizaje. ¿Quién lo hizo? No se sabe, pero hay que preguntarse a quién benefició.

Ayer, precisamente ayer, el gemelo superviviente de los Kaczynski hizo una ¨revelación¨ en la que por fín declaró publicamente lo que ya se sabía, que hubo una explosión a bordo. Y por supuesto, ¿a quién culpa de haber preparado el atentado? A quién va a ser, a Rusia y a Putin. ¿Por qué Putin no repatrió los restos del Tupolev para que una comisión polaca los analizara? Pues probalemente porque esa era parte del plan, que la comisión polaca pusiera y encontrara explosivos de origen rusos y otras pruebas falsas. ¿A quién benefició al final todo? A putin no, pero tampoco le perjudicó como estába planificado. ¿Qué premio recibió Tusk por mirar para otro lado? La presidencia de la UE y mucha pasta de Alemania, que es a quien realmente sirve y quien controla todo en Polonia. ¿Quién controla a Alemania? USA.

¿Quién se crée que lo hizo? Se dice que fue un ¨inside job¨de los servicios de inteligencia alemanes en colaboración con los polacos.

Lo importante es saber que Kaczynski lo único que está haciendo es aprovechar y añadir más gasolina al fuego echándole más mierda encima a Rusia por si no fuera suficiente.









Accidente del Tu-154 de la Fuerza Aérea de Polonia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













Putin Sends His Condolences


Why is Putin gushing over Poland's loss? Not because he's suddenly sprouted a heart.




foreignpolicy.com










BBC News - Russia-Poland thaw grows from tragedy







news.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Roedr (11 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Menudo cerdo el Bórrelo, a saber que negocios debe tener por ahí que está hecho un guerrillero de oficina.
> Bloomberg, citando una fuente: El jefe de la Eurodiplomacia Borrell insta a los estados miembros de la UE a proporcionar urgentemente a Ucrania las armas que solicita



Lo estoy viendo, con ese ardor guerrero cualquier día la Borrela salta de un helo para liberar a sus amigos de Mariupol. 

La vida sigue igual. Una célula metastásica del cáncer PSOE llamada Solana es remplazada por otra célula metastásica del cáncer PSOE ahora llamada Borrela.


----------



## rejon (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Jotagb (11 Abr 2022)

Azote87 dijo:


> si lo han hecho los rusos que supone que pasará ?
> 
> Que pasa si esta gente por malas del demonio los rusos le tiran algo ?
> 
> 3 guerra mundial ?



No creo que pase nada, pero ayudará a esclarecer cosas supongo.


----------



## Billy Ray (11 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1021323
> 
> Un grupo de gendarmes franceses llegó a Lviv para investigar crímenes de guerra en los suburbios de Kiev
> 
> Así lo afirmó el embajador de Francia en Ucrania, Etienne de Ponsin. Van a empezar a trabajar mañana.



Los gabachos, los reyes del postureo mundial.

Investigar con un ojo tapado, claro.


----------



## rejon (11 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Para eso ya estás tú, para poner cualquier bulo pro OTAN que te encuentres por la red sin a ver verificado nada.



Todos reales y acertados,cosa que por lo que se ve,te jode un monton


----------



## Zhukov (11 Abr 2022)

Ayer, mi amigo Vladlen Tatarsky en "Noche Vladlen" me contó muy bien para qué prepararse y qué tipo de guerra está por venir. Incluso ahora, estamos librando duras batallas contra un enemigo numéricamente superior, avanzando, destruyendo el ejército ucraniano y liberando el territorio. Pero estamos librando una guerra con un ejército en tiempos de paz.

Ucrania, a su vez, continúa movilizándose y encontrando documentos de los soldados muertos y capturados, vemos que entre ellos hay cada vez más movilizados de las regiones de Kiev, Chernihiv y Dnepropetrovsk.

Muchos en Rusia no entienden por qué el ejército tarda tanto en tomar este o aquel punto, y no se lanza a audaz carga de caballería hasta Lvov. Sí, todo por una razón, que he citado anteriormente, estamos librando una guerra con un ejército en tiempo de paz, además, sin utilizar reclutas.
Por lo tanto, a menudo echamos al enemigo de una aldea en particular, nos damos cuenta de que derrotamos a una compañía con un pelotón y luchamos contra un batallón con una compañía.

De hecho, ahora estamos viendo el primer acto del conflicto global en desarrollo, la confrontación misma que afecta a todas las esferas de la vida estatal: ideológica (recordemos cuántas celebridades escoria huían de Rusia), económica (sanciones y robo directo, como fue el caso con la congelación de nuestros fondos en el extranjero), restricción del acceso a las altas tecnologías.

Ucrania en esta guerra realiza la función de carne de cañón, a la que se da armas y se pone directamente en la línea del frente. Es importante que ahora nos demos cuenta de que somos un país en guerra. Y hacer todo lo posible no solo para ganar, y estamos hablando no solo de Ucrania, sino también para salir de esta guerra con un orden de magnitud más fuerte.

El país casi ha limpiado a la gente podrida que piensa que son los arquitectos de las almas. El país en su conjunto ya se ha dado cuenta de que hemos cruzado el Rubicón ha y ahora solo nos queda una cosa, ganar. Vladlen dice correctamente que después de la batalla principal de la campaña de primavera, es decir, la batalla por el Donbass, estamos esperando la Batalla del Dniéper, la operación ofensiva de Kiev, el asalto a Odesa. Vivimos en una era de cambio, siéntete orgulloso de ello y no eches ceniza en tu cabeza.
t.me/vysokygovorit
/ 7281o


----------



## Marco Porcio (11 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1021323
> 
> Un grupo de gendarmes franceses llegó a Lviv para investigar crímenes de guerra en los suburbios de Kiev
> 
> Así lo afirmó el embajador de Francia en Ucrania, Etienne de Ponsin. Van a empezar a trabajar mañana.



No veo a ningún negro, así que a Francia no la representan bien, que vuelvan a Francia y multiculturalicen el equipo para que pueda investigar bien. Ahí solo hay un franco-chinocudeiro.


----------



## chapuzator (11 Abr 2022)

Comunmente llamados Lobbys en occidente.


----------



## Remequilox (11 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Con la afluencia de refugiados ucranianos, comenzó una completa cagada: todos los espacios de estacionamiento estaban llenos, los refugiados se esfuerzan por tomar un carril de transporte público e interferir con el trabajo de los servicios de la ciudad, todos los domingos miles de maidanitas se reúnen en la Plaza del Barrio de los Museos, dejando detrás no sólo de toneladas de basura, sino también de ruido acústico. Para los austriacos, esto es peor que ser golpeados por el complejo de Kinzhal.
> 
> Y así es en otras capitales. En Riga, los maydanuts gritan disfrazados de zombis, en Chisinau pinto los monumentos de azul y amarillo y exijo comunicarme con ellos en ucraniano. En la costosa Estocolmo, los refugiados ucranianos exigen un alojamiento gratuito que la mayoría de los suecos no pueden pagar.
> 
> Europa se cansa muy rápido. A pesar de la propaganda, los europeos empiezan a ver con sus propios ojos quiénes son los ucranianos y cuál es su diferencia fundamental con los rusos. Los ucranianos se quejan constantemente y exigen algo, sin dar nada a cambio y sin pensar que es hora de despertar y comenzar a cambiar radicalmente sus propias vidas, y no para siempre Maidan y lloriquear.



Quizás por esto, ayer The Guardian (a través del dominical The Observer), publicó esto:
_"First, direct intervention to create a safe haven in western Ukraine, *where displaced people may congregate instead of fleeing abroad*. Inform Moscow in advance of its location and boundaries. Be clear it will be protected by Nato air power and ground forces invited in by Kyiv."_

Los ucranianos, que se queden en la reserva india de Ucrania occidental.

Se hizo eco un hilo específico:



Icibatreuh dijo:


> El Observer es lo mismo que The Guardian y es el periódico dominical más antiguo del mundo.
> 
> Me parce una escalada "Editorial" que no creo que tenga fundamento.
> 
> ...


----------



## vettonio (11 Abr 2022)

Italia:

_¡OPS!
En 350 entre senadores y parlamentarios no están en el hemiciclo para escuchar a #Zelensky.

El Parlamento italiano se negó a escuchar el discurso de Zelensky. Casi todos los senadores abandonaron el recinto durante el discurso del presidente de Ucrania_

*Vaya, los espaguettinis dándonos una lección.*

_

_


----------



## rejon (11 Abr 2022)

una compilación de las operaciones recientes de la 30.ª Brigada Mecanizada de Ucrania en el frente oriental; como se puede ver, un vehículo blindado de transporte de personal BTR-80 ruso fue alcanzado dos veces por Stugna-P ATGM y al menos un BM-21 Grad MRL + un camión de carga fueron destruidos por la artillería.


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Los gabachos, los reyes del postureo mundial.
> 
> Investigar con un ojo tapado, claro.



"Señoges ucagnianos, ya sabemos quienes son los culpables"
"¿quienes son, maricas estirados?"
"¡ustedes, mon dieu! acaso nos toman por pagvenus?"
"¿no esperaran salir con vida desués de eso?"
"Natugalmente, nuestgo quegido prediten a puesto en alegta a la Fogce de Fagppe, natugalmont"


----------



## vettonio (11 Abr 2022)

__





Cargando…






twitter.com


----------



## rejon (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (11 Abr 2022)

Borrell terminará con su mansión en Miami, cuando salga por la mañana en bata a coger la prensa de la entrada, le dará los buenos días a su vecino Zelensky.


----------



## visaman (11 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Vuelven a salir informaciones sobre lo que hay realmente en Mariupol, hace tiempo Pepe Escobar tambien sugirió esta teoría....
> 
> " Según la versión más salvaje, en las mazmorras de Azovstal hay una instalación secreta de la OTAN PIT-404- y un laboratorio biológico secreto de la OTAN con armas biológicas. En la instalación PIT-404, los oficiales de la OTAN están bloqueados. Los túneles están equipados con un sistema de búnker con protección blindada. En el interior hay unos 240 extranjeros, incluidos oficiales de la OTAN y la Legión Extranjera Francesa, así como personal del biolaboratorio. "



suena a un Resident Evil


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Borrell terminará con su mansión en Miami, cuando salga por la mañana en bata a coger la prensa de la entrada, le dará los buenos días a su vecino Zelensky.



Y en ese momento ambos serán alcanzados por los impactos de 14,5 del ZSU de la furgoneta de Chacal.


----------



## visaman (11 Abr 2022)

no nos desviemos del meollo del asunto por que llaman al borrell el google?


----------



## Kreonte (11 Abr 2022)

Sólo? Tieenen a altos cargos y políticos populistas. Es un hecho.


_Convivir entre espías

Se ha hecho tan común convivir entre espías que las sospechas llegan a surgir entre periodistas, agentes comerciales o electricistas. Aunque *a veces son los propios diplomáticos europeos los que se convierten en agentes del Kremlin. Es el caso de Herman Simm, alto mando del Ministerio de Defensa estonio en la OTAN,* quien enviaba información a Moscú. Lo mismo ocurrió con* Clement Vandenborre. El experimentado jefe de contrainteligencia belga fue detenido en febrero por haber entregado durante 40 años información y material clasificado a Rusia.*

Nada comparable con la historia a lo The Americans de la pareja I.R y M.E. Usurparon identidades de bebés fallecidos, sobornaron a autoridades de terceros países para lograr partidas de nacimiento, falsificaron certificados de matrimonio y consiguieron la nacionalidad belga ayudados por dos consulados del país para espiar bajo el control del Kremlin.


Aunque la corona de laurel se la llevan los servicios secretos israelíes. El Mossad espió durante ocho años las discusiones en el Consejo Europeo aprovechando las obras del Justus Lipsius. Instalaron micros en los cableados de comunicaciones y en las salas de España, Reino Unido, Alemania, Francia y Austria._










Bélgica, el extraño epicentro europeo del crimen organizado y el espionaje


El país acumula muchos casos sin resolver, con 180 cuerpos sin identificar y unas 700 desapariciones. Bruselas concentra enormes redes de espías



www.lavozdegalicia.es


----------



## rejon (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## alcorconita (11 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Vuelven a salir informaciones sobre lo que hay realmente en Mariupol, hace tiempo Pepe Escobar tambien sugirió esta teoría....
> 
> " Según la versión más salvaje, en las mazmorras de Azovstal hay una instalación secreta de la OTAN PIT-404- y un laboratorio biológico secreto de la OTAN con armas biológicas. En la instalación PIT-404, los oficiales de la OTAN están bloqueados. Los túneles están equipados con un sistema de búnker con protección blindada. En el interior hay unos 240 extranjeros, incluidos oficiales de la OTAN y la Legión Extranjera Francesa, así como personal del biolaboratorio. "




Puede ser que esté lo gordo de las armas biológicas... pero yo apostaría a que tienen escondidas un par de nukes.


----------



## rejon (11 Abr 2022)

Bombardeo a un edificio residencial en Kharkiv.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Abr 2022)

Yo a veces no entiendo muy bien a los políticos, y menos a los militares. Tanto USA como Rusia, cuando exportan ciertos juguetes se reservan una puerta trasera por si las moscas…es decir, facilitar la destrucción del armamento que se va a usar fuera de sus intereses…








«Мы ведь предупреждали»: политолог Родионов об уничтожении переданных Украине С-300


Россия предупреждала, что будет уничтожать поставляемое Украине вооружение. Об этом ФАН рассказал директор Центра геополитических исследований Института инновационного развития Дмитрий Родионов.




riafan.ru





Si los militares españoles saben bien que la mayoría del armamento USA ahora no podría usarse contra Marruecos…


----------



## vettonio (11 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1021323
> 
> Un grupo de gendarmes franceses llegó a Lviv para investigar crímenes de guerra en los suburbios de Kiev
> 
> Así lo afirmó el embajador de Francia en Ucrania, Etienne de Ponsin. Van a empezar a trabajar mañana.



La segunda noche y después de cenar se los llevan a un local de lucecitas y señoritas amables. Cámaras ocultas. Todo controlado.

En el Este es práctica común desde tiempos inmemoriales.


----------



## visaman (11 Abr 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> Puede ser que esté lo gordo de las armas biológicas... pero yo apostaría a que tienen escondidas un par de nukes.



ahí imagino que meterán gas como el del teatro aquel ruso cuando entren


----------



## Bartleby (11 Abr 2022)

*Rusia quiere partir Ucrania en dos mitades y anexionarse el este marcando una línea que va desde Odesa hasta Járkov*









Rusia avanza para partir Ucrania en dos mitades y anexionarse el este marcando una línea que va desde Odesa hasta Jarkóv


Rusia avanza para partir Ucrania en dos mitades y anexionarse el este marcando una línea que va desde Odesa hasta Jarkóv




www.20minutos.es


----------



## visaman (11 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Yo a veces no entiendo muy bien a los políticos, y menos a los militares. Tanto USA como Rusia, cuando exportan ciertos juguetes se reservan una puerta trasera por si las moscas…es decir, facilitar la destrucción del armamento que se va a usar fuera de sus intereses…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y armamento andorrano?


----------



## Waterman (11 Abr 2022)

Que Finlandia se quiera unir a la OTAN en junio no son buenas noticias, es un poco cambiar las reglas de juego durante la partida, veremos la reacción rusa.


----------



## capitán almeida (11 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Italia:
> 
> _¡OPS!
> En 350 entre senadores y parlamentarios no están en el hemiciclo para escuchar a #Zelensky.
> ...



Todavía hay gente decente en Europa, no todos van a ser chupapollas piratas como gaviotón


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> ahí imagino que meterán gas como el del teatro aquel ruso cuando entren



Efectivamente en el teatro aquel se uso gas militar…


----------



## mazuste (11 Abr 2022)

Estados Unidos y el Reino Unido llevan a cabo una "guerra secreta" en Ucrania - 
Le Figaro

SAS y Delta Force forman parte de la "guerra secreta", según la inteligencia francesa 

*La visita de Boris Johnson a Kiev confirma el lugar de Londres como principal aliado de Ucrania.*
_* "Las unidades de élite de las fuerzas especiales SAS han estado presentes en Ucrania desde
el comienzo de la guerra, así como los Delta estadounidenses", dijo una fuente de inteligencia *_
*francesa.
*


----------



## Sinjar (11 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Rusia quiere partir Ucrania en dos mitades y anexionarse el este marcando una línea que va desde Odesa hasta Járkov*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ucrania se quedaría sin salida al mar.


----------



## rejon (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (11 Abr 2022)

Supongo que haces una pregunta retorica. A la que hagan eso se les viene abajo toda la propaganda que trata de justificar la masacre.


----------



## rejon (11 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Todavía hay gente decente en Europa, no todos van a ser chupapollas piratas como *gaviotón*



Chupame un cojon.....cabo chusquero.......rata de cloaca....


----------



## SkywalkerAND (11 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Yo a veces no entiendo muy bien a los políticos, y menos a los militares. Tanto USA como Rusia, cuando exportan ciertos juguetes se reservan una puerta trasera por si las moscas…es decir, facilitar la destrucción del armamento que se va a usar fuera de sus intereses…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, después de haber visto muchas pelis quizá para entrar a esos sitios se necesite autorización de alto nivel (tarjeta, llave, escaner de retina, etc.) que quizá los hay allí atrapados no tienen.

Así que, ¿y si todos los intentos de helicópteros o barcos que hemos presenciado en Mariupol no es para sacar si no para llevar algo? Una llave de deje entrar a ese sitio y destruirlo...


----------



## npintos (11 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Paramilitares argentinos quieren combatir en Ucrania, pero no logran ser aceptados en la Legión
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cualquier argentino de bien que tenga ganas de "guerra", debería buscar la forma de pelear contra los ingleses.

Rusia fue la única potencia que le brindo ayuda (solapadamente) en el conflicto de Malvinas, les compartían fotos satelitales de la región.

Así les pagan los argentos.

Edito agregando algo de otro post, confirmado, argentos colaborando con ingleses para matar rusos que apoyaron a Argentina en Malvinas.
Nada más que decir.


----------



## crocodile (11 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Rusia quiere partir Ucrania en dos mitades y anexionarse el este marcando una línea que va desde Odesa hasta Járkov*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No lo creo Aunque es lo que debieran de hacer pero Putiniano no esta por la labor.


----------



## crocodile (11 Abr 2022)

npintos dijo:


> Cualquier argentino de bien que tenga ganas de "guerra", debería buscar la forma de pelear contra los ingleses.
> 
> Rusia fue la única potencia que le brindo ayuda (solapadamente) en el conflicto de Malvinas, les compartían fotos satelitales de la región.
> 
> Así les pagan los argentos.



Les pueden dar por c. Que se olviden de las Malvinas.


----------



## El-Mano (11 Abr 2022)

Discurso de un líder de la oposición de Sudáfrica (o algo así), se pueden usar subs automáticos en español, al menos desde YouTube.

Básicamente se caga en los americanos/otan y dice que apoya a Rusia.


----------



## rejon (11 Abr 2022)

De cuando se retiraron de Kyiv.


----------



## Zhukov (11 Abr 2022)

Leyendo páginas públicas ucranianas, encuentras muchas cosas interesantes. Por ejemplo, anteayer descubrí que estábamos rodeados en Izyum. Conduje por las carreteras, pero no vi ningún grupo de soldados ucranianos.

Hablando en serio el ejército de Ucrania ciertamente están tratando de transferir reservas a la dirección Izyum, en particular desde Sumy y Kharkiv. Todo el mundo entiende perfectamente lo importante que es esta dirección, pero Slavyansk en sí, que es el objetivo de la ofensiva, no solo es una poderosa zona fortificada, sino también una ciudad, un símbolo de la guerra que ha estado sucediendo durante 8 años.

Grandes fuerzas enemigas se concentran frente a Slavyansk, el área está saturada de defensa aérea, tanques y artillería. Los artilleros de Ucrania cuentan con excelentes estaciones de reconocimiento de artillería estadounidense, y solo los ataques constantes en sus almacenes de munición y el trabajo de contra batería de nuestros artilleros impiden que los ucranianosutilicen plenamente esta carta de triunfo más importante.

Daré un ejemplo típico de la densidad de los combates. Cerca Kamenka, 2 de nuestros aviones derribados y un helicóptero se encuentran literalmente uno al lado del otro, un Su-24 ucraniano fue derribado cerca, tanques quemados y vehículos de combate de infantería están uno al lado del otro, los tanques ucranianos capturados se emplean contra sus anteriores propietarios, sin siquiera cambiar el camuflaje de píxeles ucraniano.

En las calles de los pueblos y en los bosques yacen los cadáveres de los militares ucranianos y nadie se los lleva. Todos los días tomamos prisioneros, a veces uno o dos, a veces cinco a la vez. Pero de todos modos, la fase principal de la batalla aún no ha comenzado, las tropas están maniobrando, la artillería bombardea, nuestra infantería está ocupando áreas pobladas.

Hace unos días, ocurrió un caso extremadamente interesante, que fue discutido por todo el grupo. Un Sukhoi Su-30 nuestro fue derribado y un helicóptero salió en busca de la tripulación. Aún no diré el apellido o el rango del piloto, pero nos conocemos muy bien personalmente. Volé solo, en el Mi-8 incluso sin cobertura, había muy poco tiempo, y los Ka-52 estaban ocupados con el trabajo de combate.

La tripulación del Mi-8 condujo el helicóptero a una altura de varios metros del suelo, escondiéndose detrás del terreno y se encontró con un Buk ucraniano, el radar y el puesto de comando de este complejo. La reunión fue extremadamente inesperada, pero el comandante reaccionó al instante y destruyó al antiaéreo.

En Izyum, a pesar de la proximidad de la línea del frente y los bombardeos constantes, la vida pacífica está empezando a mejorar. Los raros saqueadores en caso de captura son castigados duramente, columnas con productos llegan todos los días. Y no se trata de unos pocos vehículos que atravesaron los campos por primera vez, sino de convoyes completos.

Nuestros médicos brindan asistencia a los civiles, y la gente comenzó a caminar por las calles. No en busca de comida y agua, sino para caminar bajo el cálido sol primaveral. Esta es la imagen en este momento, la campaña principal de la primavera de 2022 continúa y está llegando a su clímax.









Старше Эдды







t.me


----------



## tomasjos (11 Abr 2022)

Ucrania debe dividirse por la línea del Dnieper, @crocodile , es la manera de garantízar los derechos de los rusos del este de Ucrania y un estado ucraniano viable en el oeste, cultural, política y étnicamente homogéneo, integrado en la Mitteleuropa francoalemana.


----------



## rejon (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (11 Abr 2022)

t.me/vicktop55/3014




Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia: Ayer, Misiles Kalibr en las afueras del sur de Dnepropetrovsk destruyeron los equipos de una batería S-300 que estaba protegida en un hangar, entregada a Kiev por uno de los países Europeos. - Incluyendo 4 lanzadores y hasta 25 personas fueron eliminados.


Hurrah! Hurrah! Hurrah!


----------



## ferrys (11 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Vuelven a salir informaciones sobre lo que hay realmente en Mariupol, hace tiempo Pepe Escobar tambien sugirió esta teoría....
> 
> " Según la versión más salvaje, en las mazmorras de Azovstal hay una instalación secreta de la OTAN PIT-404- y un laboratorio biológico secreto de la OTAN con armas biológicas. En la instalación PIT-404, los oficiales de la OTAN están bloqueados. Los túneles están equipados con un sistema de búnker con protección blindada. En el interior hay unos 240 extranjeros, incluidos oficiales de la OTAN y la Legión Extranjera Francesa, así como personal del biolaboratorio. "



Lo dijimos hace tiempo. Allí está hasta Falconetti. Es muy extraño todo.


----------



## Teuro (11 Abr 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> Que Finlandia se quiera unir a la OTAN en junio no son buenas noticias, es un poco cambiar las reglas de juego durante la partida, veremos la reacción rusa.



E invadir un país es cambiar directamente de juego.


----------



## Jotagb (11 Abr 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> No veo a ningún negro, así que a Francia no la representan bien, que vuelvan a Francia y multiculturalicen el equipo para que pueda investigar bien. Ahí solo hay un franco-chinocudeiro.



Y solo una mujer, hay no cumplen con la cuota de género. Como lo vea la Montero les llamará machistas a los gabachos.


----------



## Sinjar (11 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Lo que llevan haciendo los ucros desde 2014, con leyes que amparan ese apartheid a los rusos y no veo que te quejes. Eso si, pongo una noticia de una charo de El Español y me quedo tan ancho mientras sigo publicando bazofia.


----------



## Sinjar (11 Abr 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> Que Finlandia se quiera unir a la OTAN en junio no son buenas noticias, es un poco cambiar las reglas de juego durante la partida, veremos la reacción rusa.



Si tanto Finlandia como Suecia entran la OTAN, Rusia lo tendrá muy jodido.


----------



## katiuss (11 Abr 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> JAMAS me alegrare de la muerte de civiles ucranianos PORQUE SIEMPRE ME DOLERA he tenido ucranianos en casa y me duele enormente lo que han hecho con su pais, dejarse utilizar de esa forma tan estupida y transformarse en un peon sacrificable en el juego del ajedrez simplemente para joder a Rusia. Si en algun momento he escrito o veladamente dando a entender en mis escasos post que me alegro de la muerte de civiles, dimelo y me autobaneo ad eternum. En cuanto a ucranianos en casa podria extenderme mas pero seria contar cosas personales y no lo quiero hacer, podras creerlo o no, es tu libertad, pero francamente, se de lo que hablo.



No lo decía por ti. Me da tristeza ver a personas disfrutar con el sufrimiento de otras, y últimamente por este y por otros foros pasa demasiado .

Eso no quita que en muchas situaciones hay gente que sin darse cuenta se dejan utilizar para el bien de otras ... Aunque como decía un político: unos golpean el árbol y otros recojen las nueces...


----------



## Ardilla Roja (11 Abr 2022)

Las respuestas sobre los "refugiados" ukros no tiene desperdicio... ¡Se va a liar parda!


----------



## Sinjar (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (11 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No se puede usted imaginas la pasta que se ahorran los gobiernos en espionaje desde que existen las redes sociales y los móviles. Fífate hasta dónde llega la cosa que han desaparecido todas las organizaciones terroristas de Europa por ser sencillamente inviables.



Craso error, hace tiempo un amigo me dijo con eso de internet al fin podremos hablar con libertad - le respondí - te equivocas, llegaran a conocer hasta la talla de los preservativos que usamos, más o menos esas fueron mis palabras o al menos la intención de las palabras que dije.

Ahora el tener tanto control se vuelve peligroso para los controladores, demasiado ruido, no quiero dar ideas de como captar o moverse grupos radicales, solo recordar que el espionaje ya existía en épocas romanas.









Los James Bond de la antigua Roma


No eran muy de martinis ni vestían de Tom Ford, pero los ‘frumentarii’ y los ‘agentes in rebus’ también estuvieron al servicio de Su Majestad (el emperador)




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Azote87 (11 Abr 2022)

Ardilla Roja dijo:


> Las respuestas sobre los "refugiados" ukros no tiene desperdicio... ¡Se va a liar parda!



De la guerra siempre escapan los ricos parece que la retrasada está no se entera


----------



## Sinjar (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Jotagb (11 Abr 2022)

Se vienen cositas
Las autoridades de la región de Voronezh han introducido un nivel "amarillo" de amenaza terrorista en dos áreas fronterizas con Ucrania: Kantemirovsky y Rossoshinsky.

El gobernador Alexander Gusev explicó esta decisión por "posibles provocaciones de los nacionalistas ucranianos"


----------



## Moderado (11 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Discurso de un líder de la oposición de Sudáfrica (o algo así), se pueden usar subs automáticos en español, al menos desde YouTube.
> 
> Básicamente se caga en los americanos/otan y dice que apoya a Rusia.



Fuera de Europa y EEUU no hay nadie que apoye a Zelenski, ni siquiera las monarquías del golfo, Japón o Corea del sur.

Los europeos son los únicos lo bastante subnormales como para pegarse un tiro en el pie por la gloria del tío Sam, prácticamente la única región en el mundo que les queda a los usanos sin desestablizar. Ellos se van a forrar a base de vender armas y gas licuado mientras nosotros son hundimos en la mierda intentando pagar la luz y el gas.

Dentro de poco vamos a ser nosotros quienes vayamos en patera al otro lado del charco.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (11 Abr 2022)

Supuestamente estos son los soldados ucranianos que liquidó un tanque a quemarropa. Aviso, son imagenes duras:

t.me/RVvoenkor/7578


----------



## npintos (11 Abr 2022)

Texto completo en State Nuclear Regulatory Inspectorate of Ukraine - Chornobyl NPP, 08 April 2022

Básicamente, que estamos haciendo lo que podemos, porque los rusos se fueron pero son muy malos, y que no hemos podido poner en servicio ni un solo sensor o instrumento para tener una mínima idea de qué está pasando.

Muy alentador.


----------



## felino66 (11 Abr 2022)

Primera y segunda parte del vídeo donde disparan desde un tanque a un grupo de soldados.

Aviso que es bastante fuerte, no puedo poner spoiler (no sé porqué).

Disculpas si ya está posteado, me cuesta ir al día con el hilo.


----------



## Archimanguina (11 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1021090
> Ver archivo adjunto 1021091
> Ver archivo adjunto 1021092
> Ver archivo adjunto 1021093
> ...



la señorita esa me recuerda a la de la peli esa sueca de los paganos asesinos.

da yuyu, ¿que le pasa en el labio inferior?


----------



## Malevich (11 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> La segunda noche y después de cenar se los llevan a un local de lucecitas y señoritas amables. Cámaras ocultas. Todo controlado.
> 
> En el Este es práctica común desde tiempos inmemoriales.



Ceausescu tenía cintas de video con escenas procaces de otros dirigentes mundiales en hoteles de Bucarest. Además de tenerles pillados, Helena era gran aficionada al porno y al parecer tenía una colección de películas impresionante.
Cuando el Conducator fue ejecutado hubo una rocambolesca carrera de los servicios secretos para recuperar cintas. Incluidos los españoles y parece ser que con material del emérito y Carrillo.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (11 Abr 2022)

t.me/azmilitary11/1894





Vídeo en el link de la columna destruida de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania entre Kherson y la región de Mykolaiv. El video de los residentes locales muestra una columna desmilitarizada de equipos de la APU. Por cierto, el otro día los medios ucranianos informaron con referencia al gobernador de la región de Mykolaiv que fueron las fuerzas de seguridad ucranianas las que destruyeron una columna de equipos rusos. ¡El video demuestra lo contrario!


----------



## Ardilla Roja (11 Abr 2022)

Azote87 dijo:


> De la guerra siempre escapan los ricos parece que la retrasada está no se entera



Sí, cierto, pero esto ya es recochineo... Y ya veremos cuando empiecen a aplicar sus métodos con nosotros... Es por que vayamos tomando medidas...


----------



## Sinjar (11 Abr 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Supuestamente estos son los soldados ucranianos que liquidó un tanque a quemarropa. Aviso, son imagenes duras:
> 
> t.me/RVvoenkor/7578



Si tienes que morir, que sea instantáneo...

Otros rusos por ejemplo han sido quemado vivos por los ucros.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Abr 2022)

El ejército ruso capturó rifles de francotirador ucranianos.

Los rifles de francotirador UAR-10 se encontraron nuevamente entre las armas capturadas por nuestro ejército a las fuerzas armadas ucranianas.

Por separado, vale la pena señalar que uno de ellos está equipado con una cámara termográfica Archer TSA-7.

Los rifles UAR-10 son producidos por la empresa ucraniana "Zbroyar" y están destinados a reemplazar a las soviéticas SVD.

Tengan en cuenta que los expertos rusos son bastante escépticos sobre la calidad del UAR-10.

Fuente de la foto: @romanov_92


----------



## Roedr (11 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No se puede usted imaginas la pasta que se ahorran los gobiernos en espionaje desde que existen las redes sociales y los móviles. F*ífate hasta dónde llega la cosa que han desaparecido todas las organizaciones terroristas de Europa por ser sencillamente inviables.*



Curioso, sí. ¿Casualidad o causalidad?.


----------



## coscorron (11 Abr 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Fuera de Europa y EEUU no hay nadie que apoye a Zelenski, ni siquiera las monarquías del golfo, Japón o Corea del sur.
> 
> Los europeos son los únicos lo bastante subnormales como para pegarse un tiro en el pie por la gloria del tío Sam, prácticamente la única región en el mundo que les queda a los usanos sin desestablizar. Ellos se van a forrar a base de vender armas y gas licuado mientras nosotros son hundimos en la mierda intentando pagar la luz y el gas.
> 
> Dentro de poco vamos a ser nosotros quienes vayamos en patera al otro lado del charco.



Hoy he visto en la tele 1 mientras tomaba un cafe a sesudos comentaristas decir que bueno que lo lógico es que no compremos ya ni petroleo ni gas ruso y que esta bien que paguemos un poco más de luz y un poco más de agua porque los rusos son unas personas muy barbaras y según los ucras han cometido crimenes de guerra ... Es el nivel de razonamiento y argumentación de la era COVID ... Un sólo argumento lo justifica todo.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Abr 2022)

Lavrov: La operación especial de Rusia en Ucrania está diseñada para *poner fin al curso de dominación de Estados Unidos*.
Como señaló el Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, dicho dominio se construye con graves violaciones del derecho internacional








Лавров: спецоперация России на Украине призвана положить конец курсу США на доминирование - ТАСС


Как отметил глава МИД РФ, такое доминирование выстраивается с грубейшими нарушениями международного права




tass.ru




No es muy diplomático ya este político ruso…


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (11 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> El 43 da poder a Borrell, y cita al 42 donde detalla el tipo de misiones. Recuerda que para la UE no están haciendo un acto de guerra, esta operación de envío de armas entraba dentro del "*fondo de apoyo a la paz".*
> 
> La política común de seguridad y defensa forma parte integrante de la política exterior y de seguridad común. Ofrecerá a la Unión una capacidad operativa basada en medios civiles y militares. *La Unión podrá recurrir a dichos medios en misiones fuera de la Unión que tengan por objetivo garantizar el mantenimiento de la paz, la prevención de conflictos y el fortalecimiento de la seguridad internacional*, conforme a los principios de la Carta de las Naciones Unidas. La ejecución de estas tareas se apoyará en las capacidades proporcionadas por los Estados miembros.



Tiene cojones cómo nos engañan con ese nombre de "Fondo de apoyo a la paz" que resulta que se utiliza para enviar armas. 

Saben que el 90% de la gente es idiota y les manipulan con nombres como estos o moviendo banderas delante de sus ojos.

No hay mejor instrumento de manipulación ni más barato que una bandera.


----------



## alcorconita (11 Abr 2022)

_l_*os tanques ucranianos capturados se emplean contra sus anteriores propietarios, sin siquiera cambiar el camuflaje de píxeles ucraniano.*


Esta frase sacada del post de zhukov explica por qué los ukras no vieron venir el carro.


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Absolutamente cierto, y lo que es peor, no es nada nuevo. Lo llevan haciendo desde hace más de 80 años. Hay documentales de como en la guerra de Vietnam había comisarios ideológicos en todos los países de la Otan como EEUU y Francia donde "hintelejtualleehh" asimilados hacían apología de las bondades del comunismo y lo predicaban desde las universidades mientras ignoraban totalmente el organismo de represión ideológico soviético y como exterminaban a la disidencia en Moscú. En occidente se podía uno manifestar en contra de la guerra perfectamente en Rusia eras encarcelado, torturado o liquidado si hacías lo mismo.



Eso me recuerda a la caza de brujas de McCarthy


----------



## otroyomismo (11 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Craso error, hace tiempo un amigo me dijo con eso de internet al fin podremos hablar con libertad - le respondí - te equivocas, llegaran a conocer hasta la talla de los preservativos que usamos, más o menos esas fueron mis palabras o al menos la intención de las palabras que dije.
> 
> Ahora el tener tanto control se vuelve peligroso para los controladores, *demasiado ruido*, no quiero dar ideas de como captar o moverse grupos radicales, solo recordar que el espionaje ya existía en épocas romanas.
> 
> ...



OT: que cosas, hoy he visto un tio en el autobus con un libro con un titulo que me ha picado curiosear sobre el mismo:


----------



## hartman (11 Abr 2022)

el boris JB johnson ha sicho que va a entregar cientos de tanques a cialenski.

tanques challenguer?


----------



## tomasjos (11 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Lavrov: La operación especial de Rusia en Ucrania está diseñada para *poner fin al curso de dominación de Estados Unidos*.
> Como señaló el Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, dicho dominio se construye con graves violaciones del derecho internacional
> 
> 
> ...



Puestos a pedir , a provocar y meter el dedo en el ojo a los angloliberales yo con ver todos los paises de la anglosfera divididos en zonas de ocupacion entre chinos, francoalemanes, rusos e indios, y a su población reeducada para que olviden su idioma - que hablen español-, su filosofía de vida - se acabó el liberalismo y todo lo que significa me quedo contento.


----------



## mazuste (11 Abr 2022)

Acá, el zelinsky latinoamericano, el narcolombiano conocido como "porky" Duque, 
cual comediante ucro, agradeciendo la llegada de la maquinaria militar USAna
para encarar al gobierno bolivariano de Venezuela. Pero si fuera el Putin enviando
material bélico hacia Venezuela, ya estaría la "prensa libre" aullando de rabía para 
su publico de Miami:


----------



## Roedr (11 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Lavrov: La operación especial de Rusia en Ucrania está diseñada para *poner fin al curso de dominación de Estados Unidos*.
> Como señaló el Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, dicho dominio se construye con graves violaciones del derecho internacional
> 
> 
> ...



a veces hay que tener cuidado con el vodka


----------



## Roedr (11 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Lavrov: La operación especial de Rusia en Ucrania está diseñada para *poner fin al curso de dominación de Estados Unidos*.
> Como señaló el Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, dicho dominio se construye con graves violaciones del derecho internacional
> 
> 
> ...



a veces hay que tener cuidado con el vodka


----------



## fulcrum29smt (11 Abr 2022)

t.me/PatrickLancaterNewsToday/1804





Les pido que difundan esta información lo más posible, es importante que tanto aquí como en el extranjero sepan la verdad. 

La ciudadana estadounidense Lyudmila Lvovna Sakhno (78 años), que casualmente pasó este mes en Mariupol, testifica que solo Rusia brindó asistencia humanitaria a los residentes de la ciudad, Ucrania no hizo nada. 

¿Las autoridades ucranianas proporcionaron asistencia humanitaria? - Autoridades ucranianas, ¿ayuda? No. 

¿Ayuda humanitaria de Rusia? - Muy bien. Gracias por el pan, los dulces, el queso. Dieron de comer a la gente. Eso lo trajo Rusia. Continuará.


----------



## Harman (11 Abr 2022)

Los corresponsales del Servicio de Prensa de NM DPR visitaron el monasterio de San Nicolás-Vasilyevsky de la Asunción

Inmediatamente después de que los militares ucranianos se retiraron del pueblo de nikolskoye, comenzaron a destruirlo metódicamente. Alrededor de 300 civiles de la localidad y sus alrededores se refugian en el monasterio, pero los soldados de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania no lo detienen, y continúan bombardeando el territorio del Templo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41540


----------



## Señor X (11 Abr 2022)

felino66 dijo:


> Primera y segunda parte del vídeo donde disparan desde un tanque a un grupo de soldados.
> 
> Aviso que es bastante fuerte, no puedo poner spoiler (no sé porqué).
> 
> Disculpas si ya está posteado, me cuesta ir al día con el hilo.



Ahora sí que se puede decir que eran ucranianos los que han muerto. En la primera parte, por su baja resolución, no se veían los emblemas. En esta segunda no hay duda.

Muy raro el por qué no hicieron nada cuando vieron venir el T-72. ¿Puede que no fuese pintado como ruso? ¿Era uno con pintura digital ucraniana recien capturado por los rusos? ¿Se pensaron que era un trofeo de guerra llevado por los suyos?

PD Esto es un recordatorio, aunque no tenga que ver con el video, para los que van diciendo bondades de los NLAW y javelin y demás. Más te vale no fallar y que el impacto inutilice el blindado, porque si no lo hace, estás muerto.


----------



## Don Luriio (11 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Lavrov: La operación especial de Rusia en Ucrania está diseñada para *poner fin al curso de dominación de Estados Unidos*.
> Como señaló el Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, dicho dominio se construye con graves violaciones del derecho internacional
> 
> 
> ...



Biden ha dicho que quiere derrocar a Putin y encerrarlo en guantánamo, y Borrell que el objetivo de la UE es destrozar la economía de Rusia y sumirla en la miseria. Ya tiene poco sentido la diplomacia. Los que hemos vivido la guerra fría podemos dar fe de que entonces se guardaban las formas y había cierto respeto. Y no será porque no se invadían países por ambos bandos. El nivel de histerismo infantil actual es desconocido y no creo que sea ajeno a él la actual infantilización y feminización de la política, la educación y los medios de comunicación. Este es el resultado.


----------



## Harman (11 Abr 2022)

Medios: En el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores, Croacia decidió sobre la expulsión de 24 empleados de la Embajada de Rusia en Zagreb. Los informes señalaron que se trata de 18 diplomáticos y seis empleados de servicios administrativos y técnicos. 

t.me/sashakots/31089


----------



## Bien boa (11 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Como que están allí encantados invadiendo Ucrania. Esta guerra no os quita el sueño porque mientras no os caigan pepinos encima , tuvieseis algún hijo en Kiev o si lanzasen una nuke cerca. No soy sospechoso de ser pro Europa NWO , etc pero es cierto que no comprendo a aquellos simpatizan en el foro con Putin , que ha demostrado un desprecio hacía su pueblo enviando a la muerte a soldados jóvenes para nada, mientras la nomemklatura actual compuesta por sus amigotes disfruta de yates de 90 kilotones en Portofino, Y no menciono lo que le importan las personas a Xi Pin y su Partido Comunista Chino. De verdad pensáis que vuestra vida iba a ser mejor con estos que con Macrones, Borrelles y Vander Leyenes ?
> 
> 
> Y no siento ninguna pena por los soldados rusos muertos. Gente jóven que podría estar trabajando por sus familias y por los que no tienen su fortaleza, juventud o salud y sin embargo están vandalizando un pais extranjero y cometiendo crímenes de guerra.


----------



## Harman (11 Abr 2022)

En Mariupol hay una búsqueda de personas desaparecidas (bajo fuego)


----------



## CEMENTITOS (11 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



El boycottttttt al gas ruso solo sería efectivo si no se lo pudieran vender a nadie mas.
Pero China (entre otros) estaría dispuesta a comprar TODO el gas ruso, si tuviera la oportunidad.
Por lo tanto, hablar de un boycottttttt europeo unilateral y paleto es una GILIPOLLEZ suprema.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Abr 2022)

Cañones autopropulsados 2S3 "Acacia" de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania capturados por la LPR.


----------



## delhierro (11 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> t.me/azmilitary11/1894
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1021418
> 
> ...



Al 90% son ucrannianos, en ese frente los rusos estan a la defensiva. Sería muy raro que mandaran una columna al ataque mientras se espera la batalla decisiva en el este. Y los ucranianos si estanban diciendo que iban a liberar Jerson.


----------



## Argentium (11 Abr 2022)

Muy buenas noticias, en cuanto esta operativa se vaya generalizado entre países capaces de resistir presiones será un paso muy importante en el camino de acorralar al dólar y con él a los Estados Unidos. 

*Banco de Rusia: a partir del 1 de enero, la proporción de USD en las reservas era del 10,9%*
15:20 || 11/04/2022


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (11 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> el boris JB johnson ha sicho que va a entregar cientos de tanques a cialenski.
> 
> tanques challenguer?



Despues los rusos van y torpedean en el Baltico un barco cargado de tanques y todo seran lloros y quejas.

Menos mal que seguramente sera de bandera panameña.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Acá, el zelinsky latinoamericano, el narcolombiano conocido como "porky" Duque,
> cual comediante ucro, agradeciendo la llegada de la maquinaria militar USAna
> para encarar al gobierno bolivariano de Venezuela. Pero si fuera el Putin enviando
> material bélico hacia Venezuela, ya estaría la "prensa libre" aullando de rabía para
> su publico de Miami:



Pero se han olvidado de ponerles el cañon o que ha pasado ahí?


----------



## Roedr (11 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Pues Krugman hace un comentario bastante certero sobre la hipocresía alemana. Lo mejor es dejar que los alemanes den todo lo que llevan dentro contra Rusia de nuevo. Sus abuelos se sentirían orgullosos.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (11 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Lavrov: La operación especial de Rusia en Ucrania está diseñada para *poner fin al curso de dominación de Estados Unidos*.
> Como señaló el Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, dicho dominio se construye con graves violaciones del derecho internacional
> 
> 
> ...



Eso pasa cuando el jefe de la diplomacia de la UE dice que todo esto se resolverá "en el campo de batalla". Poco espacio veo yo ahí para la diplomacia. 

Las conversaciones en Estambul sólo han servido para que, con el repliegue ruso, los ucranianos se reagruparan, montaran sus campañas de propaganda, provocaciones (Bucha y Karamatorsk) y convencieran a propios y ajenos de que tienen la victora ya al alcance de los dedos, que en dos semanas verían las torres del Kremlin. Más dinero, más sanciones, más indignación moral, condenas... y cada día más cerca de una guerra europea. 

En ese chute andan, así que diplomacia ya la justa.


----------



## delhierro (11 Abr 2022)

Ya han asegurado firmemente el puerto. Por cierto se ven las minas que han soltado los nazis perfectamente. Fondeadas a pocos metros de los muelles.



Este no es un nazi, solo se debio quedar dormido y alguien le tatuo unos regalos.


----------



## Arraki (11 Abr 2022)

Mariupol


----------



## Kreonte (11 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pues Krugman hace un comentario bastante certero sobre la hipocresía alemana. Lo mejor es dejar que los alemanes den todo lo que llevan dentro contra Rusia de nuevo. Sus abuelos se sentirían orgullosos.



Krugman es estadounidense que vela por los intereses de su nación, no de las nuestras. La locomotora de Europa no se puede gripar. Que le den por el culo.


----------



## Trajanillo (11 Abr 2022)

felino66 dijo:


> Primera y segunda parte del vídeo donde disparan desde un tanque a un grupo de soldados.
> 
> Aviso que es bastante fuerte, no puedo poner spoiler (no sé porqué).
> 
> Disculpas si ya está posteado, me cuesta ir al día con el hilo.



Ostia que puta barbaridad, un cañoza en toda la cara... no creo ni que se enteraran de lo que les estaba pasando.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Abr 2022)

Capturados a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Kharkiv, 2 T-64BV mod. 2017

@razved_dozor


----------



## ferrys (11 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> el boris JB johnson ha sicho que va a entregar cientos de tanques a cialenski.
> 
> tanques challenguer?



¿Pero no decían que los tanques no servían y luego que los tractoristas tenían para regalar?
El gran problema de la OTAN es que sólo USA puede entrar a trapo y con la recesión galopante ni ellos. Cientos de tanques no hay en toda Europa por que dejarían en pelotas a sus ejercitos. En cambio los rusos si pueden enviar cientos de tanques.
Esa es la realidad. Políticas de genero y feministas- Vibradores y expertas en masturbaciones podemos enviar las que quieran.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Abr 2022)

Otro T-64 abandonado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Kharkiv.


----------



## ferrys (11 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Mariupol



No es nazi cojones. Como mucho un poco.


----------



## Bishop (11 Abr 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Ahora sí que se puede decir que eran ucranianos los que han muerto. En la primera parte, por su baja resolución, no se veían los emblemas. En esta segunda no hay duda.
> 
> Muy raro el por qué no hicieron nada cuando vieron venir el T-72. ¿Puede que no fuese pintado como ruso? *¿Era uno con pintura digital ucraniana recien capturado por los rusos?* ¿Se pensaron que era un trofeo de guerra llevado por los suyos?
> 
> PD Esto es un recordatorio, aunque no tenga que ver con el video, para los que van diciendo bondades de los NLAW y javelin y demás. Más te vale no fallar y que el impacto inutilice el blindado, porque si no lo hace, estás muerto.



Creo que eso, como han dicho antes. Y que estaban al lado de un blindado/carro/artillería autopropulsada? que estaba con aparentes problemas en la cuneta. Igual habían pedido asistencia a tropas cercanas para sacar su blindado, vieron venir al otro, vaya a saberse el por qué estaba por allí, y pensaron que era la asistencia, que venía a remolcarlos. De hecho hay unos gestos momento antes del disparo, como dirigiendo al carro con la mano para acercarse al otro. Y el disparo parece ser al blindado. Obviamente, a esa distancia, todos los que estaban allí han acabado destrozados por la explosión y la metralla. La virgen... que salvajada 

¿Interceptarían los rusos las comunicaciones y usaron el carro capturado? Desde luego que la situación es extraña.

Y sí, puestos a escoger, mejor morir así, que no torturado vilmente.


----------



## piru (11 Abr 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Supuestamente estos son los soldados ucranianos que liquidó un tanque a quemarropa. Aviso, son imagenes duras:
> 
> t.me/RVvoenkor/7578



Pero qué proyectil utilizó a tan poca distancia? Uno de fogueo y eso son los efectos del fogonazo a quema ropa?


----------



## Octubrista (11 Abr 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Tiene cojones cómo nos engañan con ese nombre de "Fondo de apoyo a la paz" que resulta que se utiliza para enviar armas.
> 
> Saben que el 90% de la gente es idiota y les manipulan con nombres como estos o moviendo banderas delante de sus ojos.
> 
> No hay mejor instrumento de manipulación ni más barato que una bandera.



No se le regala (casi) nada a Ucrania, GB, Alemania, etc, dejan claro que el armamento que les envían van en función de "vías de financiación" (deuda).

Quizá alguna taifa báltica, Polonia, etc, regalen algo, pero la mayoría va a deuda que se la cobrarán en riqueza de Ucrania y trabajo de sus ciudadanos.

Por no hablar de la escasa calidad y malas condiciones de algunos equipamientos militares que parece que evitan tirar a la basura, como llega a manos de ucranianos.


----------



## Roedr (11 Abr 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Krugman es estadounidense que vela por los intereses de su nación, no de las nuestras. La locomotora de Europa no se puede gripar. Que le den por el culo.



¿y qué cojones tienen que ver los intereses de Alemania con los nuestros?. Mírate la gráfica PMI de Italia vs Alemania antes y después de introducir el Euro. Claramente lo que ha sido bueno para Alemania ha sido malo para Italia. Mírate el ranking industrial mundial de España al morir Franco con el que tenemos ahora. Lo que ha sido bueno para Alemania no ha sido bueno para España. El cáncer PSOE liquidó el tejido industrial de España para complacer a Alemania.


----------



## Harman (11 Abr 2022)

En Novo-ogarevo, las conversaciones entre Putin y el canciller austriaco se están llevando a cabo hoy. Que ayer visitó Ucrania.
El viaje de lanzadera del canciller austriaco está acordado con los líderes de la UE.
De lo que dicen públicamente, planean discutir la situación en Ucrania y la guerra económica de la UE con la Federación rusa, incluida la cuestión del gas.
También continúan circulando rumores de que el tema de los corredores humanitarios para los extranjeros de Mariupol podría plantearse nuevamente allí.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41555


----------



## Octubrista (11 Abr 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Despues los rusos van y torpedean en el Baltico un barco cargado de tanques y todo seran lloros y quejas.
> 
> Menos mal que seguramente sera de bandera panameña.



Soy de los que piensa que puestos a buscar una excusa a modo de falda bandera, lo propio sería que un barco (civil o militar) de la OTAN, sufra un supuesto ataque ruso.

Eso da para arrastrar a todos a la guerra... o no, y desde luego el objetivo anglosajón de hundir a la Europa continental, se acercaría.


----------



## hartman (11 Abr 2022)

la otan va suministrar t-72 a ucrania les llegaran amandar m.60?
hay decenas de miles que han sido retirados de muchos ejercitos europeos.


----------



## Harman (11 Abr 2022)

Los nacionalistas reconstruyeron la planta de tractores de Melitopol para la producción de Morteros.

Según la fuente de RT en las estructuras de poder de la Federación rusa, en la empresa, que anteriormente producía piezas para maquinaria agrícola, comenzaron a estampar piezas para armas de calibre 60 y 80 mm.

La planta también planeó lanzar la producción de Morteros 120-mm, pero no tuvo tiempo.

En el video @opersvodki: las partes constructivas restantes de las armas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41554

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Trajanillo (11 Abr 2022)

Don Luriio dijo:


> Biden ha dicho que quiere derrocar a Putin y encerrarlo en guantánamo, y Borrell que el objetivo de la UE es destrozar la economía de Rusia y sumirla en la miseria. Ya tiene poco sentido la diplomacia. Los que hemos vivido la guerra fría podemos dar fe de que entonces se guardaban las formas y había cierto respeto. Y no será porque no se invadían países por ambos bandos. El nivel de histerismo infantil actual es desconocido y no creo que sea ajeno a él la actual infantilización y feminización de la política, la educación y los medios de comunicación. Este es el resultado.



Ahora mismo estamos como al comienzo de la Primera Guerra Mundial, cuando todos los países iban encantados y había mucha exaltación patriotica y nadie pensaba en los horrores que se avecinaban, guerra quimica, nuevo concepto de artilleria, aviación, blindados...
En esta la parte occidental está en modo guerrero y se piensa que todo se quedará en Ucrania y si no, y si todo termina con nukes de un lado para otro? Están jugando con fuego y se, nos podemos, quemar.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Abr 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Lo de la moral lo pondría en duda . Y su situación es cada vez peor . La aviación , la artillería y los misiles rusos los están haciendo picadillo poco a poco. Y además , están a punto de cerrarse dos bolsas importantes.



Si, la bolsa de la compra, la del carrefour ....
Porque embolsar al ejército ucraniano es como lo de rodear kiev


----------



## alcorconita (11 Abr 2022)

Por radio, shur. Hasta que no se desarrolló por completo creo que ha causado más bajas el fuego amigo que el enemigo. Las señales con sábanas para no ser bombardeados por los aviones amigos son cosa de casi ayer.

edito: hace poco se subió una foto del cuartel general ruso desde donde están dirigiendo la guerra. Es en tiempo real, con cámaras en todos los blindados y en la infantería y coordinados al milímetro. Lo que están aprendiendo los rusos en esta guerra no está escrito en ningún manual.


----------



## Yomateix (11 Abr 2022)

Es irónico que esto no se permita (es lógico que no se permita) pero si se permita y aplaude que exista Bildu.

*La Ertzaintza investiga la aparición de pintadas prorrusas en albergues que acogen a ucranianos en Bilbao*
La Ertzaintza ha abierto una investigación por la aparición de pintadas prorrusas en una calle de Bilbao y en dos alojamientos de la capital vizcaína que acogen a *refugiados ucranianos*, según ha confirmado este lunes el consejero de Seguridad del Gobierno Vasco, Josu Erkoreka.
Las pintadas reproducen la 'Z' que llevan pintada algunos de los vehículos militares rusos empleados en la *invasión de Ucrania* y el símbolo comunista de la hoz y el martillo.
Erkoreka se ha referido, en una comparecencia ante la Comisión de Seguridad del Parlamento Vasco para presentar un informe sobre delitos de odio correspondiente a 2021, a la aparición de estas inscripciones el pasado fin de semana en Bilbao.


----------



## Harman (11 Abr 2022)

La Rada propone obligar a los ucranianos que están sujetos a movilización y están en el extranjero a regresar a Ucrania durante la ley marcial e imponer una responsabilidad penal de hasta 10 años de prisión por el incumplimiento de esta norma.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41557


----------



## Trajanillo (11 Abr 2022)

recesión, inflación y subida de tipos, la ostia se va a oir en Andromeda y Rusia a su bola...


----------



## Harman (11 Abr 2022)

Canadá gastó 1 mil millones de dólares en la capacitación de los nazis ucranianos durante 8 años.
Pero además de Canadá, Estados Unidos, gran Bretaña y otros se ocuparon de este tema.
Esto es nuevamente a la cuestión de cómo el nazismo Ucraniano fue inflado con armas y dinero, institucionalizándolo e integrándolo en el estado Ucraniano. Recientemente, el proceso llegó a la línea de meta y Azov se incluyó directamente en las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania, y en Occidente comenzó su legalización abierta, aunque recientemente se llamó una organización "neonazi" y "terrorista".

"Canadá ha gastado casi mil millones de dólares en entrenar a las fuerzas ucranianas desde 2014. Los combatientes del regimiento Azov se beneficiaron de este entrenamiento".

t.me/boris_rozhin/41559


----------



## Jikme (11 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿y qué cojones tienen que ver los intereses de Alemania con los nuestros?. Mírate la gráfica PMI de Italia vs Alemania antes y después de introducir el Euro. Claramente lo que ha sido bueno para Alemania ha sido malo para Italia. Mírate el ranking industrial mundial de España al morir Franco con el que tenemos ahora. Lo que ha sido bueno para Alemania no ha sido bueno para España. El cáncer PSOE liquidó el tejido industrial de España para complacer a Alemania.


----------



## Ulisses (11 Abr 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> Por radio, shur. Hasta que no se desarrolló por completo creo que ha causado más bajas el fuego amigo que el enemigo.




Así es. Como reza un viejo aforismo del ejército español: "El objetivo natural de la artillería es la infantería. Y a ser posible, la enemiga"


----------



## kronopath (11 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Mariupol



Parece nazi pero no lo podría asegurar


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La Rada propone obligar a los ucranianos que están sujetos a movilización y están en el extranjero a regresar a Ucrania durante la ley marcial e imponer una responsabilidad penal de hasta 10 años de prisión por el incumplimiento de esta norma.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/41557



Se les acaban los escudos humanos?


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (11 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Pero qué proyectil utilizó a tan poca distancia? Uno de fogueo y eso son los efectos del fogonazo a quema ropa?



No lo sé, habría que preguntarle a un especialista que usa un tanque a tan corta distancia, suponiendo que esas imágenes correspondan al momento después, y no a otra acción distinta. A veces los que rotulan los videos se confunden.


----------



## alcorconita (11 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Canadá gastó 1 mil millones de dólares en la capacitación de los nazis ucranianos durante 8 años.
> Pero además de Canadá, Estados Unidos, gran Bretaña y otros se ocuparon de este tema.
> Esto es nuevamente a la cuestión de cómo el nazismo Ucraniano fue inflado con armas y dinero, institucionalizándolo e integrándolo en el estado Ucraniano. Recientemente, el proceso llegó a la línea de meta y Azov se incluyó directamente en las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania, y en Occidente comenzó su legalización abierta, aunque recientemente se llamó una organización "neonazi" y "terrorista".
> 
> ...



Los tatuadores también han pillado cacho, eh?


----------



## npintos (11 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La Rada propone obligar a los ucranianos que están sujetos a movilización y están en el extranjero a regresar a Ucrania durante la ley marcial e imponer una responsabilidad penal de hasta 10 años de prisión por el incumplimiento de esta norma.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/41557



Final inevitable: país desolado.

Las mujeres jóvenes en edad de reproducción se fueron.
Los hombres que no pudieron escapar terminan muertos o lesionados de por vida.
Los que pudieron escapar no volverán nunca.

Un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## Harman (11 Abr 2022)

La historia de cómo el BMP ruso abandonado mató a los soldados de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania.

Los combatientes de las fuerzas zbroynyh de Ucrania decidieron fotografiarse cerca del trofeo, el comandante del tanque de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania vio todo esto y tomó este selfie colectivo como una emboscada.

Sin pensarlo mucho, el AZ del tanque condujo al OFS al cañón y al grito de "gloria a Ucrania", el automóvil disparó. Todo lo que queda de los amantes de lanzar un pico militar Dick, lo vemos en este video.

t.me/surf_noise1/10792

_Video en el enlace del resultado del disparo +18_


----------



## xenofonte (11 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Gran película


----------



## Harman (11 Abr 2022)

Las autoridades de la región de Bryansk establecieron un alto nivel de amenaza terrorista del 11 al 25 de abril

t.me/sashakots/31095


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Abr 2022)

npintos dijo:


> Final inevitable: país desolado.
> 
> Las mujeres jóvenes en edad de reproducción se fueron.
> Los hombres que no pudieron escapar terminan muertos o lesionados de por vida.
> ...



Y aún así lo venden como una victoria, una victoria de la subyugación de un pueblo por intereses USA en todo caso. Una lástima el sufrimiento que está asumiendo Ucrania y los ucranianos.


----------



## Hal8995 (11 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Se les acaban los escudos humanos?



Noooo.No es eso. Quédate donde estés que aquí no hay pan para nadie. El principal activo de PIB en el futuro serán las remesas que enviéis desde el extranjero.


----------



## Harman (11 Abr 2022)

El Ministerio de relaciones exteriores de Polonia expresó su apoyo a las autoridades de Varsovia, que se apoderaron de un edificio, que es de propiedad diplomática rusa.

En este sentido, el Ministerio de relaciones exteriores de Polonia dijo que "acoge con satisfacción la realización, en coordinación con el Ministerio de relaciones exteriores y la declaración de las autoridades de Varsovia, del procedimiento ejecutivo y la incautación prevista para hoy de la propiedad ubicada en la calle Sobieski, 100".

t.me/sashakots/31094


----------



## Trajanillo (11 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Ministerio de relaciones exteriores de Polonia expresó su apoyo a las autoridades de Varsovia, que se apoderaron de un edificio, que es de propiedad diplomática rusa.
> 
> En este sentido, el Ministerio de relaciones exteriores de Polonia dijo que "acoge con satisfacción la realización, en coordinación con el Ministerio de relaciones exteriores y la declaración de las autoridades de Varsovia, del procedimiento ejecutivo y la incautación prevista para hoy de la propiedad ubicada en la calle Sobieski, 100".
> 
> t.me/sashakots/31094



Eso no es robar?
Estos polacos tan chulitos ellos y no se dan cuenta que son pieza codiciada por esa zona de Europa por varios países entre ellos Alemania.


----------



## piru (11 Abr 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> _l_*os tanques ucranianos capturados se emplean contra sus anteriores propietarios, sin siquiera cambiar el camuflaje de píxeles ucraniano.*
> 
> 
> Esta frase sacada del post de zhukov explica por qué los ukras no vieron venir el carro.




Si se confirma y circula el video entre los ukras, se pueden terminar de volver locos. Si ya los primeros días se mataban entre ellos porque veían saboteadores rusos por toda partes. Ahora va a arreciar la lluvia de javelines ukras sobre tanques ukras.


----------



## Harman (11 Abr 2022)

Rosgvardia: "En la región de Kharkov en la banda forestal ubicada cerca del puente sobre el río, las fuerzas especiales de Rosgvardia encontraron 17 cajas de color verde en el escondite. Cada uno de ellos contenía 25 kg de TNT".

El equipo técnico de las fuerzas especiales detectó que 3 cajas carecían de tapado de fábrica. Para verificarlos, utilizaron un "gato"especial de zapadores.

"Los temores de los zapadores del Departamento han sido confirmados. En el uso del" gato", los dispositivos explosivos instalados por los nacionalistas en el contenido de las cajas se activaron. Las bombas de TNT detonaron. Los otros 14 cajones con explosivos fueron desactivados y evacuados a un lugar seguro. Presumiblemente, los nacionalistas prepararon explosivos para derribar el puente sobre el río, pero no pudieron usarlos como resultado de las acciones decisivas de los zapadores de Rosgvardia".

t.me/sashakots/31093


----------



## Zhukov (11 Abr 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Ucrania debe dividirse por la línea del Dnieper, @crocodile , es la manera de garantízar los derechos de los rusos del este de Ucrania y u*n estado ucraniano viable en el oeste, cultural, política y étnicamente homogéneo*, integrado en la Mitteleuropa francoalemana.




¿Y para qué queremos Ucrania? ¿Qué ha aportado Ucrania a la Humanidad? ¿cuándo ha existido Ucrania antes de 1991? Dices unas cosas que es que son tan absurdas que ni sé por qué contesto. Llevo desde 2014 repitiendo lo mismo, que la existencia de ese aborto que es Ucrania es peor que un crimen, es una estupidez.

Esa homogeneidad que dices sólo se puede imponer con una dictadura y una limpieza étnica. Los países por avatares de la historia son diversos, no monolíticos.

¿Para qué queremos integrar a Ucrania en Europa? Son rusos renegados, hay que devolverles su yugo. El que Alemania quiera una colonia en Ucrania no es del interés de España y no es una buena idea. Ya lo intentó Hitler y mira en que acabó. Es más, nuestros enemigos son Alemania y Francia, nos interesa una Rusia fuerte como contrapeso, y desde luego que para nada una Alemania hegemónica.

Después de ver de qué es capaz un estado ucraniano independiente y que siempre va a ser un enemigo de Rusia, la conclusión para Rusia es obvia. Hay que borrar Ucrania de la faz de la tierra, reeducar a sus habitantes y rusificarlos. Es lo mejor para ellos. Y si no quieren ser rusos, que entreguen el oeste a Polonia y que se encargue ella de polonizarlos.

Yo lo siento, pero es la verdad. Ucrania NO puede existir por sí misma. Es un experimento geopolítico fallido, una anti-Rusia empleada como peón de los USA para hacer daño a Rusia. Si quitas la ideología nazi Banderista y el artificial dialecto ucraniano impuesto, no tiene ninguna razón de existir, la población se asimila a Rusia automáticamente. Los "ucranianos" no existen. Es otra revuelta de campesinos, de siervos.

Un Banderastán reducido a la Ucrania del noroeste no es viable económicamente. No sé por qué Rusia tendría que garantizar un estado a unos traidores, asesinos y genocidas.

Ucrania podía haber sido una Portugal respecto a España, o Austria respecto a Alemania, o Bélgica, que es un estado amortiguador totalmente artificial pero que por los avatares de la historia sigue existiendo aunque deberían repartírselo Francia y Holanda, la verdad. Pero bueno, sólo ponía ejemplos de países hermanos que deberían estar unidos pero no, y un ejemplo de que se puede ser un país bi-nacional e independiente.

En serio, no sé qué lógica seguís algunos. Ponte en el lugar del ruso medio, no digamos ya de cualquiera que sea el ocupante del Kremlin. Me estás diciendo que después de partir un gran país en innumerables taifas, por traición de los dirigentes, sin consultar al pueblo, una decisión que sólo ha traído pobreza y guerras. Después de regalarle a unos separatistas, porque eso son los ucranianos, para ser independentistas hay que tener una independencia que nunca tuvieron, no sólo su estado, si no además tres cuartas partes de su territorio son tierras rusas que nunca tuvieron nada que ver con esa esquina llamada Ucrania, que se tiran veinte y pico años ahora que son independientes quejándose de Rusia, parasitándola, oprimiendo a su población rusa, y finalmente empezando una guerra de exterminio contra su propia población y aliándose con los enemigos de Rusia para poner laboratorios de armas biológicas y misiles nucleares a las puertas de Rusia... después de todo eso, ¿pretendes que Rusia tolere por más tiempo la existencia de un estado enemigo?

Es que es una estupidez absurda. Es como pedirle a Franco el 1 de Abril de 1939 que garantice una república soviética de Cataluña "homogénea y viable".

No tiene ningún sentido, rusos y "ucranianos" jamás podrán convivir en paz. Porque los "ucranianos" son sencillamente chusma campesina eterna perdedora de las guerras civiles. Es que no tienen sentimiento nacional, y no es porque lo digo yo, es porque lo decían los propios servicios secretos alemanes y americanos en sus informes sobre la posibilidad de usar a la población de la Ucrania contra Rusia, (luego lo pongo) Que no existía una nación ucraniana, sólo había campesinos resentidos con los "pan" polacos y con los "rojos" (rojos, no rusos, subrayo, los ucranianos se sentían rusos pero no bolcheviques) por quitarles la tierra. El nacionalismo ucraniano, como todos los nacionalismos inventados son pajas mentales de cuatro señoritos burgueses.

Es que ese es el problema de los ucranianos, como con cualquier nacionalismo inventado. Cualquier ruso independientemente de qué hicieran sus antepasados tiene una rica herencia de una nación milenaria, con su historia, su religión, su cultura, sus aportaciones a la humanidad. Una identidad, en suma.

Esos paletos de Galitzia no tienen NADA, ni idioma siquiera, porque chapurreaban un dialecto del ruso. Son descendientes de siervos que eran de carne de cañón para los rebeldes de la casta militar de los cosacos, que eran piratas a caballo, y al contrario que los cosacos, que se asimilaron a Rusia, sucesivos oportunistas en las guerras civiles de Rusia o que se ponían de lado del invasor, así hasta Petliura y Bandera. La diferencia entre cualquier ruso o cualquier otro descendiente de los pueblos de la Unión Soviética es que ellos son descendientes de traidores y criminales genocidas. No pueden vivir con la culpa y la vergüenza, así que por compensación psicológica viven en el eterno rencor del derrotado y convierten a traidores en héroes.

Y lo que es peor, ese victimismo y revanchismo tendrían al menos cierto sentido después de la guerra y durante la Unión Soviética. Pero el problema de los ucranianos es que son independientes desde 1991 y no pueden quejarse de la "opresión" soviética. Los más nazis son los jóvenes que no han vivido el comunismo. Su nazionalismo es completamente artificial y producto del adoctrinamiento y del odio. Lo llevan cultivando décadas y por eso empezaron la guerra en 2014 matando rusos porque sí, porque es lo que les hace felices.

Con esa gente, ¿por qué cojones Rusia tendría que dejarles algo? ¿Qué merecen si no castigo?

Tú ponte en el lugar de los rusos, bueno, basta con que apliques la lógica. Es imposible convivir con alguien que te odia y te matará en cuanto te descuides. Ya es bastante difícil convivir con Polonia, que ya lleva treinta años de independencia y es incapaz de dejar la rusofobia atrás y mirar al futuro, y eso a pesar de que Polonia y Rusia ya no tienen conflictos territoriales y el odio es completamente unidireccional, los rusos pasan de los polacos.

¿Qué hacer con la población de ese estado fallido que es Ucrania?

En estricta justicia, Rusia estaría legitimada a hacerles lo mismo que los ucranazis pretenden con los rusos. Exterminarlos y expulsarlos del territorio. Duro pero justo. No haber empezado la guerra.

Una solución compasiva es reeducar a los que no están comprometidos en crímenes siguiendo el modelo de la desnazificación de Alemania, o hacerlo mejor porque ya vemos que en Alemania no se eliminó el cáncer. O lo que se planteó Stalin, deportar a los de Galitiza y Volinia a Siberia para arrancar el problema de raíz. Romper la cohesión de grupo, o mejor dicho de secta, si los sacas de sus aldeas y los dispersas por toda Rusia , sin vínculos ni raíces en una generación se asimilarían.

Pero dejar un Banderastan independiente no es una solución. Otra cosa es que como mal menor se acepte como solución transitoria porque Putin no tenga las fuerzas ni las ganas de hacer una pacificación tras la guerra civil como hicieron Franco o Tito.

Es una solución tentadora pero simplista. Pensar que si metes a todos los ucranianos que odian a Rusia en su propio territorio van a estar felices y no habrá más conflictos. Un estado democrático y civilizado implica el respeto a la diferencia, la tolerancia y la renuncia a la guerra. "Homogeneidad política" como dices, sólo existe en las dictaduras.

Sí, conseguirías en ese Ucranistán una purga completa de las raíces rusas y una identidad nacional puramente ucraniana, sea lo que sea eso. ¿Y después qué? *No puedes construir un estado civilizado y democrático sobre la base del nazismo*. Tal estado jamás estaría en paz con Rusia. Se retroalimentaría en el revanchismo por haber "perdido" el territorio de la "Gran Ucrania" de 1991 y sólo pensaría en volver a la guerra para recuperar su "paraíso perdido".

No sé qué os pasa a la gente que piensa como tú en ese esquema simplista e infantil de "pobrecitos ucranianos que tienen que tener su propia casita". No, ni hablar, en la vida uno sólo tiene lo que toma y puede conservar con las armas. Y maldita la gracia que les debe hacer a los rusos la idea de regalar, OTRA VEZ, a un enemigo una base para que les hagan la guerra.

No sé hasta dónde llegarán los rusos y si quedará un trozo de Ucranistán mantenido por los americanos como hicieron con Taiwan y Corea del Sur, pero sí sé que llevará a más guerras. A lo mejor no se puede acabar con el problema definitivamente esta vez, pero si no se puede retornar toda la Pequeña Rusia, un buen compromiso es que la Galitzia se la queden los polacos y que hagan ellos el trabajo sucio.

Pero vamos, yo creo que entre el declive demográfico, y la emigración de los ukros que no quieren ser rusos a Europa, el problema se puede solucionar sin necesidad de limpieza étnica ni deportaciones a Siberia. Eso sí, Ucrania va a quedar hecha un erial despoblado. Yo que Rusia alentaría la colonización mediante el retorno de emigrantes y la emigración de los rusos de Kazajistán.


----------



## Harman (11 Abr 2022)

Y ahora, en Resumen, lo que está sucediendo en el territorio controlado por las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania. El primero de abril, en el pueblo de razdolnoye, en la antigua región de Donetsk, una patrulla de aydarovtsev detuvo a dos locales. Uno de ellos fue afendikov Alexander ( 6.01.1987). Aydarovtsy les exigió que se arrodillaran y gritaran "gloria a Ucrania". Afendikov se negó y fue instantáneamente fusilado por los bastardos.

¿A qué describo (no importa cuán aterrador parezca) un caso tan mundano? Y el hecho de que toda la población del sureste de Ucrania es considerada por las autoridades de Kiev y los soldados de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania como extranjera, que no está sujeta a las leyes y que puede ser saqueada y asesinada con impunidad.

¿Qué hay de los demonios que dispararon a Afendikov? Hay buenas noticias, están instalados, al igual que sus comandantes. Y no solo se instalan, muy pronto los atraparemos y los mataremos. Y eso será la justicia Suprema.

t.me/sashakots/31092


----------



## bigmaller (11 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Lavrov: La operación especial de Rusia en Ucrania está diseñada para *poner fin al curso de dominación de Estados Unidos*.
> Como señaló el Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, dicho dominio se construye con graves violaciones del derecho internacional
> 
> 
> ...



Estaba mas que claro. 

Habra que var como de preparado lo tenian chinos y rusos.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (11 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Mariupol



Nada, nada, yo ahí sólo veo un defensor de los valores europeos. De la UE, concretamente.

En eso Von der Leyen y Borrell tienen toda la razón.


----------



## alcorconita (11 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Pero qué proyectil utilizó a tan poca distancia? Uno de fogueo y eso son los efectos del fogonazo a quema ropa?



Munición explosiva, lo más seguro. Ni apuntar a esa distancia.

La llevaría ya cargada sabiendo lo que se iba a encontrar. Ha sido una emboscada, no algo fortuito.


----------



## Roedr (11 Abr 2022)

Jikme dijo:


>



hehe Te paso una mejor, población en Dinamarca vs. número de cigüeñas


----------



## Azrael_II (11 Abr 2022)

felino66 dijo:


> Primera y segunda parte del vídeo donde disparan desde un tanque a un grupo de soldados.
> 
> Aviso que es bastante fuerte, no puedo poner spoiler (no sé porqué).
> 
> Disculpas si ya está posteado, me cuesta ir al día con el hilo.



Hay supervivientes?

Por cierto estos son nuestros jefes 



105000 muertos en solo una noche y se rieron a la cara , los que dan lecciones de democracia en el mundo, que no se nos olvide quien son y que no han pedido perdon.
"La primera oleada del ataque estaba formada por 54 aviones y la segunda, por 271 bombarderos más. Sus órdenes eran arrasar Tokio en menos de 24 horas. La operación estaba diseñada para las doce de la noche del 10 de marzo, ya que según el alto mando estadounidense era la forma más fácil de pillar dormidos y desprevenidos a los habitantes de la ciudad y la manera de causar un mayor número de víctimas. Bombardear por la noche siempre es más mortífero para la población civil.Unos 260.000 hogares fueron arrasados hasta los cimientos y al menos 105.400 personas murieron en una ciudad de tres millones de habitantes.El fuego consumió con rapidez las casas japonesas que estaban construidas con madera y papel, pensadas tan solo para resisitir a los terremotos. El general norteamericano que organizó la operación, Curtis LeMay, se jactó del éxito obtenido diciendo: "Los hemos tostado y horneado hasta la muerte". En un sólo día."


----------



## Harman (11 Abr 2022)

Por cierto, después del lanzamiento de una publicación histérica en Facebook de la brigada 36, así como después de las quejas de Kalyna de que en Kiev durante 2 semanas no han respondido, las APU estallaron con un comentario sobre el hecho de que la defensa de Mariupol continúa y las APU están en contacto.
Al parecer, la histeria de los familiares de los rodeados hizo reaccionar. Pero es bastante comprensible que ya no haya una oportunidad militar para salvar los restos de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania rodeadas, simplemente se sacrifican para ganar un poco de tiempo y al mismo tiempo deshacerse de los nazis descontrolados, de los cuales se esculpirán los "héroes de Mariupol". Los nazis ya lo han entendido y, por lo tanto, gritan que quieren ser héroes vivos de Mariupol, no muertos. Pero insinúan de manera transparente que "el violinista no es necesario".

t.me/boris_rozhin/41561


----------



## pirivi-parava (11 Abr 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Es irónico que esto no se permita (es lógico que no se permita) pero si se permita y aplaude que exista Bildu.
> 
> *La Ertzaintza investiga la aparición de pintadas prorrusas en albergues que acogen a ucranianos en Bilbao*
> La Ertzaintza ha abierto una investigación por la aparición de pintadas prorrusas en una calle de Bilbao y en dos alojamientos de la capital vizcaína que acogen a *refugiados ucranianos*, según ha confirmado este lunes el consejero de Seguridad del Gobierno Vasco, Josu Erkoreka.
> ...



Increíble 
edito:
cuidado @Harman que ya está abierta la veda y te pueden investigar...


----------



## Harman (11 Abr 2022)

Ya es el síndrome de Hitler en la primavera del 45, una pérdida total de conexión con la realidad

El comandante en jefe de la Horda de bandera, el general zaluzhny, dijo que la defensa de Mariupol continúa, las unidades se mantienen firmes, se les proporciona todo lo que necesitan.

Sí... Los nazis de Azov gritan en busca de ayuda, la brigada 36 grita en busca de ayuda, Cuántos prisioneros... Zaluzhny dijo claramente — "heroi" de Mariupol vaya a donde envió el barco ruso. En Kiev, el payaso ZE no te necesita.

t.me/Soldierline/3067


----------



## Harman (11 Abr 2022)

El puerto en Mariupol está completamente liberado: Denis pushilin.

t.me/Soldierline/3068


----------



## Harman (11 Abr 2022)

Los focos de resistencia de los militantes ucranianos permanecieron solo en el territorio de las fábricas de Mariupol — Basurin.

t.me/Soldierline/3070


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El puerto en Mariupol está completamente liberado: Denis pushilin.
> 
> t.me/Soldierline/3068



Eso parece…consiguieron esta mañana tomar el 20% que quedaba en manos de los nazis…








Глава ДНР Пушилин сообщил о переходе мариупольского порта под контроль республики


Порт Мариуполя перешел в распоряжение сил Донецкой Народной республики, сообщил ее глава Денис Пушилин.




politexpert.net


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Estaba mas que claro.
> 
> Habra que var como de preparado lo tenian chinos y rusos.



Es que el subidón y el "we are the world" molan los primeros meses, pero el próximo invierno los europeos serán conscientes de que vivían mucho mejor comerciando con Rusia que ejerciendo de putitas de EEUU. A mayores nos preguntaremos de que ha servido el sufrimiento asumido por Ucrania.


----------



## Argentium (11 Abr 2022)

*Los precios del carbón en EEUU se mantienen en máximos históricos en medio de la crisis mundial*
16:33 || 11/04/2022


----------



## Argentium (11 Abr 2022)

Alerta amarilla 
*Moody’s: aunque los perfiles crediticios europeos son resistentes a la efímera crisis del gas ruso, un recorte sostenido del suministro aumenta los riesgos*
16:30 || 11/04/2022


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (11 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Y aún así lo venden como una victoria, una victoria de la subyugación de un pueblo por intereses USA en todo caso. Una lástima el sufrimiento que está asumiendo Ucrania y los ucranianos.



Parecía mas divertido cuando votaron a un cómico drogadicto después de un golpe de estado.


----------



## Bishop (11 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La historia de cómo el BMP ruso abandonado mató a los soldados de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania.
> 
> Los combatientes de las fuerzas zbroynyh de Ucrania decidieron fotografiarse cerca del trofeo, el comandante del tanque de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania vio todo esto y tomó este selfie colectivo como una emboscada.
> 
> ...



¿Esto es lo mismo que estábamos comentando antes de un tweet con un disparo de un T72 a quemarropa?

Desde luego las orugas de un BMP se parecen a lo que sale en el vídeo del tweet. Esta explicación casi parece más surrealista todavía.


----------



## Seronoser (11 Abr 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> Que Finlandia se quiera unir a la OTAN en junio no son buenas noticias, es un poco cambiar las reglas de juego durante la partida, veremos la reacción rusa.



Finlandia le dura a Rusia una semana como país, militarmente hablando.
La gente es inconsciente, y no se da cuenta de que la "pobrecita" Ucrania, tiene un ejército en número grande, y con tropas con experiencia en guerra, en el Donbas.
Qué tiene Finlandia? Y Suecia? Y España? Y Polonia? Y Rumanía?...

Curiosamente Finlandia es otro país 404, un país de mentira, sin Historia alguna, y que estaría divertido que compartiera con Ucrania volver a lo que fue hace un siglo: Nada.


----------



## Harman (11 Abr 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> Munición explosiva, lo más seguro. Ni apuntar a esa distancia.
> 
> La llevaría ya cargada sabiendo lo que se iba a encontrar. Ha sido una emboscada, no algo fortuito.



_No han sido los rusos, ha sido fuego "amigo"._

Un ejemplo real de que las selfies en Instagram y los videos para Tik-Tok son muy peligrosos para la vida.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41563




_Y el resultado en _





Guerra en Ucrania XVI


Mariupol Parece nazi pero no lo podría asegurar




www.burbuja.info





_No es agradable de ver._


----------



## alcorconita (11 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _No han sido los rusos, ha sido fuego "amigo"._
> 
> Un ejemplo real de que las selfies en Instagram y los videos para Tik-Tok son muy peligrosos para la vida.
> 
> ...




Visto así también cuadra.

Me ha hecho gracia el de la mano, creo que soy mala persona.


----------



## Jotagb (11 Abr 2022)

La brigada 36 de infantes de marina ucranianos, desesperada, escribió un mensaje de despedida de Mariupol 

Según los soldados de infantería, las autoridades ucranianas los descartaron hace mucho tiempo. Zelensky en un momento garantizó la resolución de la situación por medios militares o pacíficos, pero una vez más no cumplió su promesa.

“Durante más de un mes, los infantes de marina lucharon sin reposición de municiones, sin comida, sin agua, casi chapoteando en un charco, y morían por lotes. La montaña de heridos forma casi la mitad de la brigada”, dice el mensaje.

Sin embargo, los marines aún no tienen prisa por rendirse, como lo hicieron antes sus 267 militantes del 503º Batallón Separado de Marines en Mariupol.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Abr 2022)

Otro de los juguetes rusos que parece funcionar bien…
….el uso de "Krasnopol" en Ucrania por parte de las tropas rusas parece ser un éxito.








Forbes назвало успехом применение российскими войсками «Краснополя» на Украине


Тактика применения корректируемого артиллерийского боеприпаса «Краснополь» оказалась весьма успешной для армии РФ на Украине. Таким мнением поделился западный военный аналитик Дэвид Хэмблинг.




politros.com





Enlace de Wiki…








2K25 Krasnopol - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Abr 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> Parecía mas divertido cuando votaron a un cómico drogadicto después de un golpe de estado.



Hombre, no creo que haya nada divertido en los últimos 30 años de la historia de Ucrania. Pero lo cierto es que en los últimos 8 han ido de mal en peor por culpa de cuatro "posicionadillos" y su caterva de comepollas que recibieron prebendas USAnas por llevar a su pueblo a la situación actual. Ahora el grueso de dicho pueblo es quien se "come" las consecuencias, mientras dichos posicionadillos están todos fuera con su vida rehecha en occidente.

Cualquiera que ame a su país y a su pueblo, es evidente que prefiere una rendición temprana que asumir que dicho país, dicho pueblo, retorne a la Edad Media tras asumir un grado de sufrimiento deleznable. Sinceramente creo que nadie quiere a Ucrania más allá de para utilizarla como la tonta útil para alcanzar sus objetivos. Muy lamentable todo, en definitiva...


----------



## Castellano (11 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La Rada propone obligar a los ucranianos que están sujetos a movilización y están en el extranjero a regresar a Ucrania durante la ley marcial e imponer una responsabilidad penal de hasta 10 años de prisión por el incumplimiento de esta norma.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/41557



Una manera de hacer que muchos varones no vuelvan a Ucrania nunca.

Magnifica idea de Farlopenski si se quiere quedar sin población.


----------



## Harman (11 Abr 2022)

La declaración de Borrel sobre la preferencia por resolver el conflicto en Ucrania por medios militares y la visita al primer ministro británico Johnson a Kiev, después de lo cual Kiev recibirá armas bastante serias, es la intención inequívoca del oeste colectivo de entrar en conflicto con Rusia hasta el último satélite.
No descansarán hasta que Rusia esté devastada y su economía esté "destrozada", como Obama se apresuró a informar en su momento. Porque necesitan nuestra sumisión completa y la capacidad de robar nuestros recursos. De lo contrario, ¿por qué construirían una pandilla llamada OTAN? Por lo tanto, incluso en el caso de la rendición completa e incondicional del régimen de Kiev, esta actividad agresiva no se detendrá. En lugar de Ucrania, se encontrarán otros instigadores de la guerra. Por ejemplo, Polonia y los limitrofes bálticos. Así que usted y yo estamos esperando tiempos difíciles de supervivencia, ya que nuestros vecinos del planeta tienen un apetito brutal. Y solo tenemos la culpa de querer comerlos.

El mundo entero observa la vergonzosa sumisión total de Washington a un número abrumador de gobiernos europeos. Scholz incluso está listo para ahogar la economía alemana porque beneficia a los Estados Unidos. Por lo tanto, la única posibilidad de una narrativa autodestructiva en la UE solo puede ser la protesta masiva de la población, lo que hará que los gobiernos existentes se vean obligados a renunciar y que tomen su lugar políticas pragmáticas y sensatas destinadas a garantizar los intereses nacionales y no mundiales.

Sin embargo, la población de los territorios Occidentales, destrozada por décadas de vidas gordas a expensas del saqueo de otros países, solo despertará cuando su liderazgo, dirigido por los Demócratas globalistas, los lleve al hambre y al frío, ofreciendo tubos de soja, energía verde y esclavitud informática, y antes de eso reducirá la población con otros virus y la dirigirá a una batalla justa con Rusia, cuya imagen brutal esculpen con la ayuda de propaganda de información infundida con mentiras. Se despertarán cuando se den cuenta de que Ucrania y Rusia no son tanto objetivos (otros países nos robaron) como fondos para establecer un "nuevo orden mundial" en Schwab y Gates. Los inteligentes decidieron matar dos pájaros de un tiro (Ucrania con Rusia y Europa para destruir). El otro día, bajo el ruido de la guerra, ya celebraron una Cumbre del gobierno Mundial, incluso dividieron las cuotas de aire limpio y agua limpia entre sí. ¿Qué es lo que el gobierno no elegido quiere hacer con el planeta que nos va a vender un producto tan exclusivo? Estos, al final, satanistas inhumanos y descarados con mucho dinero ganado por el "trabajo insoportable", se imaginaron a sí mismos como aquellos que pueden jugar con las vidas de las personas. Y para esto, los artistas (como Biden) y otros europeos juegan sus papeles. Por cierto, todos sus programas anteriores lo llamaron juegos. Y ahora tienen otra etapa del juego llamada "la batalla de Ucrania y Rusia", que culmina con tanta impaciencia Borrel espera.

t.me/surf_noise1/10801


----------



## Seronoser (11 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Otro T-64 abandonado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Kharkiv.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1021505



Es que no tienen gasofa. Debe haber decenas de tanques abandonados, y nuevecitos.


----------



## chameleon (11 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Finlandia le dura a Rusia una semana como país, militarmente hablando.
> La gente es inconsciente, y no se da cuenta de que la "pobrecita" Ucrania, tiene un ejército en número grande, y con tropas con experiencia en guerra, en el Donbas.
> Qué tiene Finlandia? Y Suecia? Y España? Y Polonia? Y Rumanía?...
> 
> Curiosamente Finlandia es otro país 404, un país de mentira, sin Historia alguna, y que estaría divertido que compartiera con Ucrania volver a lo que fue hace un siglo: Nada.



vivi en Finlandia 2 años, les va bien porque son 5 mill para un pais mas grande aue España y lleno de madera

alli viven con un nacionalismo infantil, como que son especiales por vivir entre hielo y nieve.

la realidad es que pierden el culo por irse de vacaciones a malaga

y se apuntan por cierto a todo el NWO que pueden, y al veganismo...


----------



## megamax (11 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Finlandia le dura a Rusia una semana como país, militarmente hablando.
> La gente es inconsciente, y no se da cuenta de que la "pobrecita" Ucrania, tiene un ejército en número grande, y con tropas con experiencia en guerra, en el Donbas.
> Qué tiene Finlandia? Y Suecia? Y España? Y Polonia? Y Rumanía?...
> 
> Curiosamente Finlandia es otro país 404, un país de mentira, sin Historia alguna, y que estaría divertido que compartiera con Ucrania volver a lo que fue hace un siglo: Nada.



Sibelius, Finlandia

Ignorante.

Las mismas excusas que Hitler "si la poblacion germanohablante de Austria" que si "el Lebensraum natural de Alemania"...

Y vosotros os permitís llamar nazis a nadie, cabrones?


----------



## Botones Sacarino (11 Abr 2022)

Los ruskis están cayendo como chinches también en el santuario seccesionista de Donestk. por cierto los ruskis no han avanzado nada en Donestk desde que comenzó la ofensiva, están a algo así como 7 galaxias de capturarlo todo.


----------



## Seronoser (11 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Soy de los que piensa que puestos a buscar una excusa a modo de falda bandera, lo propio sería que un barco (civil o militar) de la OTAN, sufra un supuesto ataque ruso.
> 
> Eso da para arrastrar a todos a la guerra... o no, y desde luego el objetivo anglosajón de hundir a la Europa continental, se acercaría.



La Otan no tiene cojones a una guerra abierta con Rusia.
Lo llevamos viendo 2 meses.
Ni va a haber falsa bandera ni pollas.
Que no hay cojones hombre  .

Mañana Rusia invade Finlandia en una semana, y los eurolemmings no pueden hacer NADA.
Ya no hay sanciones, ya no hay chicle que estirar, cero.

Y tras Finlandia Rusia invade Suecia y no va a pasar NADA.
Entre Suecia y Finlandia hacen un total de 100.000 soldados, cuya mayor experiencia es el Call of Duty en el Cuartel.


----------



## Harman (11 Abr 2022)

El gobernador de la región de Belgorod, Vyacheslav gladkov: desde hoy y hasta el 25 de abril, se ha introducido un nivel "amarillo" de peligro terrorista en toda la región.

t.me/Soldierline/3071


----------



## Harman (11 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Otro de los juguetes rusos que parece funcionar bien…
> ….el uso de "Krasnopol" en Ucrania por parte de las tropas rusas parece ser un éxito.
> 
> 
> ...



_Comprobaron su buen funcionamiento en Siria._


----------



## Seronoser (11 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las autoridades de la región de Bryansk establecieron un alto nivel de amenaza terrorista del 11 al 25 de abril
> 
> t.me/sashakots/31095



Bryansk ganó varias veces el título de ciudad con las mujeres más bellas de Rusia...
Allí está el menú de mcdonalds más barato que comí en mi vida, 2 euros al cambio, hace dos años.


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Los ruskis están cayendo como chinches también en el santuario seccesionista de Donestk. por cierto los ruskis no han avanzado nada en Donestk desde que comenzó la ofensiva, están a algo así como 7 galaxias de capturarlo todo.



Tu si que eres un chinche, puto nazi, pronto Krivoy Rog estará limpio de ratas y para vosotros solo quedará el estercolero ruteno, sois el Mal Absoluto.


----------



## Castellano (11 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> el boris JB johnson ha sicho que va a entregar cientos de tanques a cialenski.
> 
> tanques challenguer?



Esos tanques por donde los van a meter?
Lo suyo es volarlos por los aires en cuanto pisen suelo ucro.

Por otro lado, tendrán que adiestrar a sus tropas en el manejo de esos tanques, los van entrenar en suelo OTAN?


----------



## BikeroII (11 Abr 2022)

chameleon dijo:


> vivi en Finlandia 2 años, les va bien porque son 5 mill para un pais mas grande aue España y lleno de madera
> 
> alli viven con un nacionalismo infantil, como que son especiales por vivir entre hielo y nieve.
> 
> ...



Nada queda de espíritu finlandes de la guerra contra los rusos. Lilis gafapastas con estado del bienestar solo en el sur. El norte deshabitado y abandonado. Con los finlandeses que me crucé, poco trabajadores pero todos cumplidores con el estado (impuestos). País deshabitado (población como Andalucía) y con un problema enorme de suicidio y alcoholismo (no me extraña). Me llamó la atención como los bares de los hoteles tienen el armario de las bebidas bajo candado (tipo armario de persiana de taller).


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (11 Abr 2022)

Viendo esto 




Se me vino a la cabeza la primavera de 2020, cuando Italia estaba muy jodida y dijeron que habían pedido ayuda a todos y cada uno de los socios de la UE y todos los habían mandado a tomar por culo, y poco después llegó la ayuda rusa, dejando imágenes para el recuerdo (para los desmemoriados, vehículos de ayuda con la bandera rusa escoltados por la policía italiana, y el himno ruso a todo trapo en muchas ventanas). 


¿Tendrá algo que ver?


----------



## Seronoser (11 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> ¿Y para qué queremos Ucrania? ¿Qué ha aportado Ucrania a la Humanidad? ¿cuándo ha existido Ucrania antes de 1991? Dices unas cosas que es que son tan absurdas que ni sé por qué contesto. Llevo desde 2014 repitiendo lo mismo, que la existencia de ese aborto que es Ucrania es peor que un crimen, es una estupidez.
> 
> Esa homogeneidad que dices sólo se puede imponer con una dictadura y una limpieza étnica. Los países por avatares de la historia son diversos, no monolíticos.
> 
> ...



No puedo estar más de acuerdo!
Y ese sentimiento...es el que tienen los rusos, además.

Y por tanto...es lo que ocurrirá. Antes o después.
Rusia ha olido la sangre y el miedo occidental, y va a seguir empujando. No tengo la más mínima duda.


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Abr 2022)

Las doncellas del califa ukro:


----------



## Zhukov (11 Abr 2022)

Esto seguro que lo puse en su día.

Forma parte de la "German report series" unos estudios militares sobre operaciones y lecciones aprendidas escritos al acabar la Segunda Guerra Mundial por oficiales alemanes prisioneros sobre temas que les interesaban a los americanos, en particular los referentes a las operaciones en Rusia, con vistas a una futura guerra contra la URSS.

Su imparcialidad está fuera de toda duda, porque no lo escriben historiadores ni propagandistas con una agenda u otra, si no profesionales de la inteligencia militar con un enfoque práctico sobre lo que podría ser útil o no. En el estudio sobre el movimiento partisano analizaban brevemente las "nacionalidades" de la Unión Soviética y si podían ser útiles a un invasor como peones contra Rusia.
La realidad es que por la experiencia alemana, de casi nada. De los bielorusos dicen que sólo existen de nombre, el idioma, que son rusos que hablan un idioma algo distinto. De Letonia y Estonia, que son masas de campesinos, a pesar de haber sido independientes durante dos décadas entreguerras , que irónicamente fueron los soviéticos lo que crearon la conciencia nacional de esos países bálticos.

El estudio dice poco o nada de las matanzas de la ocupación, supongo que porque los oficiales en cuestión no querían incriminarse. Pero ni una mención a los Banderistas ni los auxiliares de la Polizei ni la "división" SS Galicia. Para los profesionales militares, los ukronazis eran un cero a la izquierda.

Otra cosa es que la CIA no hiciera caso y tirara el dinero en apoyar a Bandera y otros proyectos, para justificar su presupuesto.

En fin, sólo lo pongo como muestra de lo artificial que es el nacionalismo ucraniano, y el daño que puede hacer la propaganda, la manipulación de la historia y el adoctrinamiento en la escuela en sólo cuestión de dos décadas para convertir a la gente en zombis.

El original se puede descargar gratis aquí, yo me lo compré en papel en su día, la *negrita *es mía aunque en realidad tendría que subrayar todo el párrafo siguiente



https://history.army.mil/html/books/104/104-19/CMH_Pub_104-19.pdf



*Ucrania *
Los ucranianos son quizás el menos ruso de todos los pueblos rusos. Históricamente han tenido poca simpatía con los Grandes Rusos. Toda su área, que es la tierra agrícola más rica de la masa de tierra euroasiática, fue parte del Imperio polaco-Lituano hasta 1667, cuando la parte al este del río Dniéper cayó en manos del Zar. El resto fue cedido al gobierno imperial en 1793. Los habitantes de las regiones occidental y septentrional son descendientes de los rusos de Kiev, mientras que las partes oriental y meridional estaban pobladas por rutenos que descendieron del norte para escapar de las invasiones polacas y lituanas y de quienes surgieron los cosacos. Individualmente, siempre han exhibido un grado marcado de independencia; *como masa, sin embargo, más allá de una cierta conciencia de su historia como ucranianos debido a su idioma y forma de vida, solo han mostrado una especie inconsistente de conciencia nacional*. A pesar de los esfuerzos de la intelectualidad de clase media a mediados del siglo XIX para unir a todos los rutenos en una nación ucraniana y la creación real de un estado ucraniano durante un corto período de tiempo durante la Revolución, hay poca evidencia de que, excepto en círculos muy limitados, hubiera un deseo real de separación política. La restauración de la autonomía local y la resolución de la cuestión de la tenencia de la tierra habrían satisfecho todas y cada una de las demandas de la población. En el momento de la invasión alemana en 1941, a pesar de las afirmaciones de los socialistas en cuanto a las aspiraciones nacionales de la población, la gente solo buscaba una liberación del sistema colectivista y solo demostraba ideas vagas y apáticas sobre la futura configuración política de Ucrania.


----------



## Harman (11 Abr 2022)

Batalla real de "Somalia" y "Azov": imágenes de UAV

El proyecto @wargonzo tenía imágenes aéreas exclusivas de cómo la artillería del batallón "Somalia", a saber, los cañones D-30, destruían la compañía del batallón "Azov"que se retiraba al puerto de Mariupol.

Las imágenes muestran no solo los golpes contra un grupo de neonazis, sino también las consecuencias de estos ataques. Se ven militantes heridos y muertos, y cómo los nacionalistas ucranianos, los sobrevivientes, están tratando de sacar a los suyos de los bombardeos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41565

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Teuro (11 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿y qué cojones tienen que ver los intereses de Alemania con los nuestros?. Mírate la gráfica PMI de Italia vs Alemania antes y después de introducir el Euro. Claramente lo que ha sido bueno para Alemania ha sido malo para Italia. Mírate el ranking industrial mundial de España al morir Franco con el que tenemos ahora. Lo que ha sido bueno para Alemania no ha sido bueno para España. El cáncer PSOE liquidó el tejido industrial de España para complacer a Alemania.



Si en vez de poner todas las fábricas en Alemania hubieran puesto alguna en España no sería tan dañino el cortar con el gas ruso sin dañar tanto a la industria, puesto que en España no nos quedamos sin electricidad mientras sople el viento, salga el sol y puedan navegar barcos metaneros y podamos pagarlo. En Alemania si cortan el gas sencillamente no tienen alternativas y tienen que parar.

Ahora mismo España generando un 46% de eólica y un 22% de solar. Bombeando agua hacia arriba y vendiendo eólica el extranjero. El gas está abierto para que no se obstruyan los quemadores.


----------



## Harman (11 Abr 2022)

Según el Pentágono, desde el comienzo del conflicto, Rusia ha lanzado más de 1500 misiles en Ucrania

t.me/boris_rozhin/41567


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (11 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _No han sido los rusos, ha sido fuego "amigo"._
> 
> Un ejemplo real de que las selfies en Instagram y los videos para Tik-Tok son muy peligrosos para la vida.
> 
> ...




Al final el del tanque era ucraniano? Joder...

En la guerra por desgracia ocurren accidentes, es inevitable, pero joder, que incidente más Paco.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (11 Abr 2022)

La amenaza de un segundo frente obliga a Rusia a limpiar su dirección sur. El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Abjasia y ex comisario de la dirección ucraniana en el Kremlin, Inal Ardzinba, junto con el FSB ruso, está lanzando una guerra contra las ONG occidentales que operan en el territorio de Abjasia. 
Se han cerrado proyectos de la ONU y se ha expulsado a algunos funcionarios. Los servicios de seguridad rusos y abjasios apoyan a Ardzinba en esta dirección, que actúa de forma proactiva en previsión de un posible enfrentamiento con Tbilisi.
La influencia de las élites, partidarias de la amistad con Georgia, se está debilitando. 
La situación en Abjasia puede estar avanzando. 
Las conversaciones en los más altos círculos de gobierno de Georgia sobre la apertura de un segundo frente se están activando. Los acontecimientos similares ocurridos en 2008, que precedieron a la guerra de Osetia del Sur, están frescos en nuestra memoria.


----------



## npintos (11 Abr 2022)

chameleon dijo:


> vivi en Finlandia 2 años, les va bien porque son 5 mill para un pais mas grande aue España y lleno de madera
> 
> alli viven con un nacionalismo infantil, como que son especiales por vivir entre hielo y nieve.
> 
> ...



Entonces tendrán bien ganado el "intercambio cultural" que van a tener con los ruskis.


----------



## arriondas (11 Abr 2022)

megamax dijo:


> Sibelius, Finlandia
> 
> Ignorante.
> 
> ...



Es curioso que no pocas de las figuras del nacionalismo finlandés (cultura, arte) fueran étnicamente suecos: Sibelius, Kajanus, Järnefelt, Homlberg, Lindholm, Lundahl, Vallgren, Geselius...


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (11 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> ¿Y para qué queremos Ucrania? ¿Qué ha aportado Ucrania a la Humanidad? ¿cuándo ha existido Ucrania antes de 1991? Dices unas cosas que es que son tan absurdas que ni sé por qué contesto. Llevo desde 2014 repitiendo lo mismo, que la existencia de ese aborto que es Ucrania es peor que un crimen, es una estupidez.
> 
> Esa homogeneidad que dices sólo se puede imponer con una dictadura y una limpieza étnica. Los países por avatares de la historia son diversos, no monolíticos.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias. Post para copiar y enmarcar aunque muchas de las premisas no las llego a entender.


----------



## afiestas (11 Abr 2022)

Se nos mean en la cara....






Enviado desde mi SM-N986B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Abr 2022)

Más imágenes de la toma del puerto de Mariupol…


----------



## Teuro (11 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Ahora mismo estamos como al comienzo de la Primera Guerra Mundial, cuando todos los países iban encantados y había mucha exaltación patriotica y nadie pensaba en los horrores que se avecinaban, guerra quimica, nuevo concepto de artilleria, aviación, blindados...
> En esta la parte occidental está en modo guerrero y se piensa que todo se quedará en Ucrania y si no, y si todo termina con nukes de un lado para otro? Están jugando con fuego y se, nos podemos, quemar.



A día de hoy ni Rusia ni la UE están como para montar algo parecido a la IGM. Aquí el problema son las nukes, puesto que quien primero se vea derrotado será quien las ponga encima de la mesa, y todas las papeletas las lleva Rusia, puesto que en guerra convencional da la impresión que iban a aguantar poco.


----------



## Harman (11 Abr 2022)

El periódico turco Aydınlık publicó un artículo en el que decidió no sucumbir a las emociones y comprender objetivamente lo que realmente sucedió en Bucha.

El material analizó los eventos que tuvieron lugar a fines de marzo y principios de abril y estableció la siguiente cronología:
30 de marzo-las unidades de las fuerzas armadas de la Federación rusa salieron de Buchi (un día después de las negociaciones en Estambul)
Marzo 31-el alcalde de Buchi confirmó la información sobre la retirada de las tropas rusas y luego los militares ucranianos y los grupos nacionales ingresaron a la ciudad
hasta el 3 de abril, los medios de comunicación ucranianos no informaron sobre ningún cadáver en las calles ni publicaron fotos con ellos
3 abril-los medios de comunicación ucranianos comenzaron a afirmar que las calles de la ciudad estaban llenas de cadáveres de civiles y se encontraron fosas comunes

Como resultado, los observadores de la publicación concluyen que la situación en Bucha fue puesta en escena por Occidente para aumentar la presión sobre Moscú. La masacre, luego la Prensa occidental llevó estas imágenes a los titulares, zelensky acusó a Putin de genocidio, los líderes occidentales condenaron uno por uno a la Federación rusa, aceptaron sanciones y expulsaron a diplomáticos rusos. Al mismo tiempo, Rusia, que quería demostrar su no participación, perdió tal oportunidad debido al veto del Consejo de seguridad de la ONU (aprox. en la cara de Londres). Además, las declaraciones de los diplomáticos rusos fueron silenciadas por las publicaciones occidentales o se presentaron en un contexto diferente.

Además, el columnista del periódico Tevfik Kadan dijo que la fecha de las imágenes satelitales de Maxar Technologies fue manipulada, sobre la base de las cuales los investigadores del NYT acusaron a Rusia de cometer un "genocidio". En particular, los periodistas del NYT afirmaron que los civiles, al menos 11 personas, fueron asesinados tres semanas antes de la retirada de las fuerzas armadas de la Federación rusa, es decir, del 9 al 11 de marzo. Sin embargo, el satélite Maxar en este momento estaba en un lugar completamente diferente, y voló sobre la región especificada en febrero 28 y abril 1.

Además, los datos meteorológicos del programa SunCalc (ángulo del Sol sobre el horizonte, sombra, etc.) confirman que la imagen satelital del NYT se tomó a las 11:57 GMT del 1 de abril. Es decir, 2 días después de la partida de los rusos de la ciudad.

t.me/surf_noise1/10803


----------



## Teuro (11 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> recesión, inflación y subida de tipos, la ostia se va a oir en Andromeda y Rusia a su bola...



Se está entrando en economía de guerra, por lo que se va a redefinir las inversiones y a dónde va a ir el dinero. El órdago de desdolarización de otros países se les puede volver en contra como haya subida de tipos del dolar y los dólares que tan alegremente vende ahoran deban comprarlos en el futuro un 30% más caros.


----------



## Polidamante (11 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Si en vez de poner todas las fábricas en Alemania hubieran puesto alguna en España no sería tan dañino el cortar con el gas ruso sin dañar tanto a la industria, puesto que en España no nos quedamos sin electricidad mientras sople el viento, salga el sol y puedan navegar barcos metaneros y podamos pagarlo. En Alemania si cortan el gas sencillamente no tienen alternativas y tienen que parar.
> 
> Ahora mismo España generando un 46% de eólica y un 22% de solar. Bombeando agua hacia arriba y vendiendo eólica el extranjero. El gas está abierto para que no se obstruyan los quemadores.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1021591



¿Dónde se puede sacar esta info?


----------



## Harman (11 Abr 2022)

Los nazis de las APU no son diferentes de sus antepasados ideológicos. Al retirarse Cagan al máximo

Las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania explotaron una presa en la región de Donetsk y amenazaron con volar otra, dijo a los periodistas el portavoz de la policía popular de la RPD, Eduard Basurin:

"Hay un caso de socavación de la presa. Esto es svyatogorsk, al Norte de Slavyansk, donde volaron el dique y el agua se extendió. Con el pretexto de no permitir que las tropas superen un obstáculo preocupante. Pero al mismo tiempo inundó las casas privadas que estaban en la llanura de inundación del embalse", dijo Basurin.

t.me/Soldierline/3072


----------



## Señor X (11 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A día de hoy ni Rusia ni la UE están como para montar algo parecido a la IGM. Aquí el problema son las nukes, puesto que quien primero se vea derrotado será quien las ponga encima de la mesa, y todas las papeletas las lleva Rusia, puesto que en guerra convencional da la impresión que iban a aguantar poco.



En la doctrina rusa (y antes sovietica), el empleo de armas nucleares si reciben una invasión en territorio ruso está contemplado. No van a permitir un barbarroja II. Lo se yo y lo saben los de la OTAN. No es por sentirse derrotada o quien gana o quien la tiene más grande. Para los rusos, sin Rusia no hay mundo. Así de simple.


----------



## Teuro (11 Abr 2022)

npintos dijo:


> Final inevitable: país desolado.
> 
> Las mujeres jóvenes en edad de reproducción se fueron.
> Los hombres que no pudieron escapar terminan muertos o lesionados de por vida.
> ...



Y no estamos hablando de la Europa de la IGM, donde el que menos tenía 4 hermanos, sino de la Europa del siglo XXI, donde lo normal en una pareja es tener un hijo y cuando el 25% son solteros de por vida.


----------



## Malevich (11 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Hoy he visto en la tele 1 mientras tomaba un cafe a sesudos comentaristas decir que bueno que lo lógico es que no compremos ya ni petroleo ni gas ruso y que esta bien que paguemos un poco más de luz y un poco más de agua porque los rusos son unas personas muy barbaras y según los ucras han cometido crimenes de guerra ... Es el nivel de razonamiento y argumentación de la era COVID ... Un sólo argumento lo justifica todo.



Arabia Saudí y Qatar ya tal...


----------



## Deitano (11 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Finlandia le dura a Rusia una semana como país, militarmente hablando.
> La gente es inconsciente, y no se da cuenta de que la "pobrecita" Ucrania, tiene un ejército en número grande, y con tropas con experiencia en guerra, en el Donbas.
> Qué tiene Finlandia? Y Suecia? Y España? Y Polonia? Y Rumanía?...
> 
> Curiosamente Finlandia es otro país 404, un país de mentira, sin Historia alguna, y que estaría divertido que compartiera con Ucrania volver a lo que fue hace un siglo: Nada.



Hay que conocer la historia. Ese país de mentira que dices le aguantó el tipo a la URSS en la Segunda Guerra Mundial.


----------



## Teuro (11 Abr 2022)

Tenemos por aquí a supuestos beatos, inmaculados y puros de carroña, que ponían el grito en el cielo cuando alguien posteaba la foto de un cadáver ruso exigiendo "spoiler", ahora mismo pajeándose a dos manos con la carne triturada de unos ucranianos al lado de un tanque. Curioso.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Abr 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> En la doctrina rusa (y antes sovietica), el empleo de armas nucleares si reciben una invasión en territorio ruso está contemplado. No van a permitir un barbarroja II. Lo se yo y lo saben los de la OTAN. No es por sentirse derrotada o quien gana o quien la tiene más grande. Para los rusos, sin Rusia no hay mundo. Así de simple.



O sus aliados, como es Bielorrusia…


----------



## ATDTn (11 Abr 2022)

Polidamante dijo:


> ¿Dónde se puede sacar esta info?



En Red elećtrica tienes toda esa información.

Esta también me gusta mucho








Live 24/7 CO₂ emissions of electricity consumption


Electricity Maps is a live 24/7 visualization of where your electricity comes from and how much CO2 was emitted to produce it.




app.electricitymap.org


----------



## Deitano (11 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La Otan no tiene cojones a una guerra abierta con Rusia.
> Lo llevamos viendo 2 meses.
> Ni va a haber falsa bandera ni pollas.
> Que no hay cojones hombre  .
> ...



Mi opinión desde la barra del bar y con el palillo en la boca es que a Rusia, después de Ucrania no le van a quedar ganas ni fuerzas para plantearse invadir a nadie. Y mucho menos a un país OTAN.

El coste material, humano, económico y de imagen de país ha sido inmenso.


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (11 Abr 2022)

afiestas dijo:


> Se nos mean en la cara....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What?


----------



## Malevich (11 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Otro T-64 abandonado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Kharkiv.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1021505



¿Se están quedando sin gasolina?


----------



## El-Mano (11 Abr 2022)

felino66 dijo:


> Primera y segunda parte del vídeo donde disparan desde un tanque a un grupo de soldados.
> 
> Aviso que es bastante fuerte, no puedo poner spoiler (no sé porqué).
> 
> Disculpas si ya está posteado, me cuesta ir al día con el hilo.



Joder... no me esperaba esa parte 2...

Al final de la parte 2 se ve la banda azul en la pierna izquierda del que graba, es decir, el post-disparo esta grabado por ukranianos también.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (11 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Ahora mismo estamos como al comienzo de la Primera Guerra Mundial, cuando todos los países iban encantados y había mucha exaltación patriotica y nadie pensaba en los horrores que se avecinaban, guerra quimica, nuevo concepto de artilleria, aviación, blindados...
> En esta la parte occidental está en modo guerrero y se piensa que todo se quedará en Ucrania y si no, y si todo termina con nukes de un lado para otro? Están jugando con fuego y se, nos podemos, quemar.



Para nada.

Al inicio de la 1GM millones de personas de a pie corrieron a alistarse voluntarias para el frente. Hoy en dia, a la hora de la verdad solo encontrarian sociopatas.

Vamos, es que hasta el MrNini se esconderia en el monte si fuesen a reclutarlo para ir a combatir a los turcochinos.


----------



## Polidamante (11 Abr 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> En Red elećtrica tienes toda esa información.
> 
> Esta también me gusta mucho
> 
> ...



muchas gracias!


----------



## Harman (11 Abr 2022)

*En Slavyansk, los militantes de ter defensa llevan a cabo redadas punitivas para verificar a los residentes locales si tienen signos de opiniones Pro-rusas*

El motivo de la detención son los historiales de llamadas con números rusos encontrados en los teléfonos, SMS y mensajes de mensajero: correspondencia con condena del régimen actual, suscripciones en redes sociales a canales rusos y otros. Los detenidos son llevados a una dirección desconocida, sometidos a torturas brutales, amenazados con la transferencia a la SBU, así como con el castigo físico de sus familiares, obligados a equipar bastiones y puestos de control. Para deshacerse del tormento, se extorsiona dinero de $ 500 a $ 1, 000. Decenas de detenidos nunca regresaron a sus hogares, hasta el momento no se sabe nada sobre sus destinos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41571


----------



## Trajanillo (11 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A día de hoy ni Rusia ni la UE están como para montar algo parecido a la IGM. Aquí el problema son las nukes, puesto que quien primero se vea derrotado será quien las ponga encima de la mesa, y todas las papeletas las lleva Rusia, puesto que en guerra convencional da la impresión que iban a aguantar poco.



Pues iba a durar poco contra toda la OTAN, pero sinceramente tu crees que podría Alemania ahora mismo sin apoyo contra Rusia por ejemplo?


----------



## Teuro (11 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> hehe Te paso una mejor, población en Dinamarca vs. número de cigüeñas



Subo la apuesta:


----------



## rejon (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## frangelico (11 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Si en vez de poner todas las fábricas en Alemania hubieran puesto alguna en España no sería tan dañino el cortar con el gas ruso sin dañar tanto a la industria, puesto que en España no nos quedamos sin electricidad mientras sople el viento, salga el sol y puedan navegar barcos metaneros y podamos pagarlo. En Alemania si cortan el gas sencillamente no tienen alternativas y tienen que parar.
> 
> Ahora mismo España generando un 46% de eólica y un 22% de solar. Bombeando agua hacia arriba y vendiendo eólica el extranjero. El gas está abierto para que no se obstruyan los quemadores.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1021591



El problema de Alemania es que es un país furiosamente mercantilista y su élite percibe como una pérdida cada salida de fábricas que se produce. En eso son rígidos y necios, solamente han tolerado cierta salida hacia Polonia, Chequia Eslovaquia y Hungría por una mezcla de conveniencia política y expansión industrial muy rápida los primeros años del siglo, que si no no eso.

Si lo piensas bien es cierto que en un mundo con limitaciones energética lo suyo es crear masivamente planta industrial alli donde es fácil generar electricidad y hay menos necesidad de calor para viviendas y oficinas. Pero dile eso a un alemán, que todos piensan lo mismo, son como clones


----------



## Bishop (11 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Tenemos por aquí a supuestos beatos, inmaculados y puros de carroña, que ponían el grito en el cielo cuando alguien posteaba la foto de un cadáver ruso exigiendo "spoiler", ahora mismo pajeándose a dos manos con la carne triturada de unos ucranianos al lado de un tanque. Curioso.



Tienes los santos cojones de comparar cómo se han puesto las imágenes y cómo se ha tratado el caso, al de los carroñeros habituales del hilo (y del foro). ¿Vas a decir que aquí se ha hecho regodeo, burla y mofa al mismo nivel de los otros desgraciados? ¿No se ha advertido en esta ocasión de lo que se trataba, se ha puesto spoiler, en caso de poderse y, en general, se ha comentado el tema con respeto?


----------



## Roedr (11 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Subo la apuesta:



Esa correlación es divertida, pero aunque se ve la tendencia el ajuste es muy regulero.


----------



## amcxxl (11 Abr 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> Mi opinión desde la barra del bar y con el palillo en la boca es que a Rusia, después de Ucrania no le van a quedar ganas ni fuerzas para plantearse invadir a nadie. Y mucho menos a un país OTAN.
> 
> El coste material, humano, económico y de imagen de país ha sido inmenso.



lo cierto es que cuando Rusia acabe con la carne de cañon de la NATO en Ucrania, no van a quedar follacabras y rebanacuellos para seguir la guerra en otros lugares

la "retirada" de Afganistan no fue otra cosa que traerse a Ucrania toda la escoria mercenaria que han estado entrenando alli desde hace años


----------



## El-Mano (11 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Creo que eso, como han dicho antes. Y que estaban al lado de un blindado/carro/artillería autopropulsada? que estaba con aparentes problemas en la cuneta. Igual habían pedido asistencia a tropas cercanas para sacar su blindado, vieron venir al otro, vaya a saberse el por qué estaba por allí, y pensaron que era la asistencia, que venía a remolcarlos. De hecho hay unos gestos momento antes del disparo, como dirigiendo al carro con la mano para acercarse al otro. Y el disparo parece ser al blindado. Obviamente, a esa distancia, todos los que estaban allí han acabado destrozados por la explosión y la metralla. La virgen... que salvajada
> 
> ¿Interceptarían los rusos las comunicaciones y usaron el carro capturado? Desde luego que la situación es extraña.
> 
> Y sí, puestos a escoger, mejor morir así, que no torturado vilmente.



Parece un bmp. No sabian que se acercaba un tanque enemigo... Lo que ya no sabemos si era ucraniano, ruso/dombass o capturado, y si era capturado con señalización Z/V o sin ella.


----------



## No al NOM (11 Abr 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Ahora sí que se puede decir que eran ucranianos los que han muerto. En la primera parte, por su baja resolución, no se veían los emblemas. En esta segunda no hay duda.
> 
> Muy raro el por qué no hicieron nada cuando vieron venir el T-72. ¿Puede que no fuese pintado como ruso? ¿Era uno con pintura digital ucraniana recien capturado por los rusos? ¿Se pensaron que era un trofeo de guerra llevado por los suyos?
> 
> PD Esto es un recordatorio, aunque no tenga que ver con el video, para los que van diciendo bondades de los NLAW y javelin y demás. Más te vale no fallar y que el impacto inutilice el blindado, porque si no lo hace, estás muerto.



Por los logos de Ucrania en los trajes, no parecen soldados rasos, no? Parecen de un grupo de cuerpos especiales?


----------



## rejon (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (11 Abr 2022)

Joder que desagradable es el 2 vídeo del tanque, no lo veáis que yo no quería verlo y he acabado viéndolo y rebotado


----------



## Teuro (11 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Viendo esto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los italianos son con diferencia los más listos de Europa, pierden guerras y se sientan en la mesa de los ganadores, demográficamente no son lo primero de Europa pero sin embargo tienen un pie puesto en cada zona del mundo. Italia es uno de los países que más relaciones comerciales de occidente mantuvo con la URSS, además han mantenido lazos históricos con el extremo oriente. *Italia es lo que sería Alemania si estos últimos supieran vivir bien.*


----------



## la mano negra (11 Abr 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Lo dijimos hace tiempo. Allí está hasta Falconetti. Es muy extraño todo.


----------



## rejon (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Abr 2022)

Corea del Sur se niega a proporcionar armas a Ucrania

Theguardian


----------



## No al NOM (11 Abr 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Ahora sí que se puede decir que eran ucranianos los que han muerto. En la primera parte, por su baja resolución, no se veían los emblemas. En esta segunda no hay duda.
> 
> Muy raro el por qué no hicieron nada cuando vieron venir el T-72. ¿Puede que no fuese pintado como ruso? ¿Era uno con pintura digital ucraniana recien capturado por los rusos? ¿Se pensaron que era un trofeo de guerra llevado por los suyos?
> 
> PD Esto es un recordatorio, aunque no tenga que ver con el video, para los que van diciendo bondades de los NLAW y javelin y demás. Más te vale no fallar y que el impacto inutilice el blindado, porque si no lo hace, estás muerto.



Pero dónde impacta el misil que lanza el tanque? Se ve metralla pero no impacto en nada, eso solo es de la metralla? Hay cuerpos partidos por la mitad


----------



## Teuro (11 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Esa correlación es divertida, pero aunque se ve la tendencia el ajuste es muy regulero.



Pues si la correlación de la gráfica es cierta y nos atenemos a las declaraciones personales acerca de las medidas de los foreros, la inteligencia media del foro debe de dar poco más para no cagarse encima.


----------



## amcxxl (11 Abr 2022)

Están llegando algunos informes de que los soldados ucranianos rodeados en la fábrica de Azovmash intentaron escapar. Según se informa, todos sus vehículos y la mitad de su personal han sido destruidos, el resto ahora se esconde en áreas residenciales, la búsqueda continúa. 



La Milicia Popular de Donetsk dice que el puerto de Mariupol está totalmente asegurado ahora, la resistencia se limita a las zonas industriales: "habrá una decisión sobre cómo expulsarlos". 


Milicia Popular de Donetsk: "Las unidades de asalto se han preparado para la acción en las áreas industriales complicadas, están utilizando cohetes lanzallamas de infantería para destruir las posiciones nazis 'Azov'". 


El fotógrafo que tomó fotos en Bucha es un tipo de Reuters, Gleb Garanich, que fue acusado de montar fotos en Georgian Gori (2008). Se comprobó que el cuerpo de uno de los asesinados en Gori fue trasladado por la ciudad en busca de un buen ángulo. Después de que Bucha Garanich fuera a Kramatorsk


----------



## rejon (11 Abr 2022)

Croacia también expulsa a rusos de la embajada:

*Croacia pide a 24 miembros de la Embajada rusa que abandonen el país*

Croacia ha pedido a 24 miembros de la Embajada rusa que abandonen el país por la invasión a Ucrania y la "agresión brutal" que están ejerciendo las tropas rusas contra los civiles, según explica el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores croata en un comunicado. 

Esta decisión se suma a movimientos similares de otros países de la UE. Entre los 24 miembros expulsados se incluyen a 18 diplomáticos. "La parte rusa ha sido informada de la reducción de personal administrativo-técnico de la Embajada de la Federación Rusa en Zagreb", se lee en el comunicado. La Unión Europea adoptó el viernes un nuevo paquete de sanciones contra Rusia por su invasión de Ucrania que incluye la prohibición de importaciones de carbón, nuevas restricciones al comercio y sanciones también sobre distintos oligarcas cercanos al Kremlin. 

(Reuters)


----------



## No al NOM (11 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Están llegando algunos informes de que los soldados ucranianos rodeados en la fábrica de Azovmash intentaron escapar. Según se informa, todos sus vehículos y la mitad de su personal han sido destruidos, el resto ahora se esconde en áreas residenciales, la búsqueda continúa.
> 
> 
> La Milicia Popular de Donetsk dice que el puerto de Mariupol está totalmente asegurado ahora, la resistencia se limita a las zonas industriales: "habrá una decisión sobre cómo expulsarlos".
> ...



Que son cohetes lanzallamas?miedo me da, algún vídeo?


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Abr 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Ahora sí que se puede decir que eran ucranianos los que han muerto. En la primera parte, por su baja resolución, no se veían los emblemas. En esta segunda no hay duda.
> 
> Muy raro el por qué no hicieron nada cuando vieron venir el T-72. ¿Puede que no fuese pintado como ruso? ¿Era uno con pintura digital ucraniana recien capturado por los rusos? ¿Se pensaron que era un trofeo de guerra llevado por los suyos?
> 
> PD Esto es un recordatorio, aunque no tenga que ver con el video, para los que van diciendo bondades de los NLAW y javelin y demás. Más te vale no fallar y que el impacto inutilice el blindado, porque si no lo hace, estás muerto.



El problema de los usuarios de bozookas siempre ha sido el mismo, tienen una esperanza de vida muy corta, Casi siempre acaban cazados por los propios carros que pretenden destruir o por la infanteria meanizada que los acompaña. En Siria a los rebanacuellos verdes USA les ragaló 50.000 misiles TOW, tenian tantos que les tiraban a todo, hasta que se les acabó el chollo...y la vida, los carros sirios comenzaron a montar pajareras que creaban un falso marcador, además de no acertar, revelaban su posición.


----------



## rejon (11 Abr 2022)

*El jefe del Gobierno austríaco: "El dialogo con Putin fue directo y duro"*
El canciller austríaco, Karl Nehammer, dijo este lunes que mantuvo en Moscú un diálogo *"muy directo, franco y duro" *con el presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, a quien habló de "los graves crímenes de guerra" cometidos en Bucha, y al que subrayó la unidad de la Unión Europea (UE).

"La conversación con el presidente Putin fue muy directa, franca y dura", señaló el jefe de Gobierno austríaco, según un comunicado emitido por su oficina tras el encuentro que duró unos 75 minutos, informa Efe.

"Abordé los graves crímenes de guerra cometidos en Bucha (cerca de Kiev) y en otros lugares, y subrayé que los responsables deben rendir cuentas", agregó el mandatario conservador austríaco en la nota.


----------



## Fauna iberica (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Teuro (11 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Viendo esto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es cierto que con el inicio de la pandemia se hicieron muchas idioteces, lo que demuestra que las democracias a veces son muy torpes tomando decisiones urgentes, suelen guiarse por el populismo y por la temperatura de la gente, que suele ser bastante irracional a la hora de encarar los problemas. O incuso peor, que un presidente se considere "experto" en materias en las que es un absoluto incompetente. De ahí que las primeras respuestas de occidente frente a la invasión rusa de Ucrania sean histéricas, insolidarias y contraproduncentes. Al final, con el tiempo, darán la respuesta justa en su medida. Así de pronto, recuerdo que:


Alemania nacionaliza todos los respiradores que se producen en Alemania, dando la casualidad de que todos los respiradores que se producen en la UE se hacen en Alemania. Se cancelan los pedidos que en esa fecha estaban haciendo España e Italia de manera histérica.
El follón de los respiradores españoles retenidos en Turquía que no sabemos muy bien como acabó, pero vinieron unos que no valían.
Pedido de mascarillas conjunto de España e Italia desde Suecia que terminó paralizado y nacionalizado en Francia. Al final los franceses son más "compasivos" con los latinos que los alemanes. El acuerdo es 50% para Francia y 25% para España y otro para Italia.
Pedido de mascarillas compradas por Alemania que "desaparecen" en un almacén de África (estoy seguro que acabaron en Francia).
Pedido de EPIs de Francia en China que son comprados por norteamericanos pagados a tocateja con maletín en mano cuando estaban ya embarcándolos.


----------



## delhierro (11 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Que son cohetes lanzallamas?miedo me da, algún vídeo?



Pueden ser lanzagranadas con cabezas termobaricas, o en grande los Tos que se han visto atacando las fabricas 1 vez.


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Abr 2022)

Deberian pasar la factura a la gorroña gorroña de Risto
Más fotos de ataques de vándalos pro-ucranianos en las instalaciones del Partido Comunista Portugués en diferentes regiones del país.


----------



## Teuro (11 Abr 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Al final el del tanque era ucraniano? Joder...
> 
> En la guerra por desgracia ocurren accidentes, es inevitable, pero joder, que incidente más Paco.



Es "fuego amigo". EEUU tiene muy malas experiencias con estas cosas hasta el punto de ser una parte muy relevante de sus bajas en conflictos pasados.


----------



## Egam (11 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Según el Pentágono, desde el comienzo del conflicto, Rusia ha lanzado más de 1500 misiles en Ucrania
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/41567
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1021588



"Otan mode on": Eso es que ya no les quedan más misiles.


----------



## Malevich (11 Abr 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Esos tanques por donde los van a meter?
> Lo suyo es volarlos por los aires en cuanto pisen suelo ucro.
> 
> Por otro lado, tendrán que adiestrar a sus tropas en el manejo de esos tanques, los van entrenar en suelo OTAN?



La pregunta es con qué combustible los van a arrancar e incluso con qué personal.


----------



## rejon (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Teuro (11 Abr 2022)

chameleon dijo:


> vivi en Finlandia 2 años, les va bien porque son 5 mill para un pais mas grande aue España y lleno de madera
> 
> alli viven con un nacionalismo infantil, como que son especiales por vivir entre hielo y nieve.
> 
> ...



No son más grandes que España. Cuidado con las apariencias de los mapas, que los países del norte (y del sur) se ven más grandes de lo son realmente, Finlandia son 3/5 de España. Como dato curioso que leí aquí (y después comprobe) la longitud en horizontal de Rusia de este a oeste en su máxima longitud es inferior a la distancia de este a oeste de África en su máxima longitud, cuando en los mapas parece ser ma´s del doble de África.


----------



## delhierro (11 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es "fuego amigo". EEUU tiene muy malas experiencias con estas cosas hasta el punto de ser una parte muy relevante de sus bajas en conflictos pasados.



En el caso yanqui es como dices muy comun. Aunque han mejorado mucho las comunicaciones, su uso de la aviación destruyendo cual cosa sospechosa causa ademas una mortandad en los civiles simplemente bestial. Pero claro , tienen los medios a su favor y en general el termino "daños colaterales" lo cubre todo. En esta guerra sin embargo, ese termino esta desaparecido. No hay una sola muerte civel accidental.Todas son causadas por un solo bando y con maligna intención


----------



## VittorioValencia (11 Abr 2022)

Ha enloquecido otro mas. Fue a amenazar a Rusia. 
No se que les pasa a los lideres europeos. Han perdido la razon.


----------



## Harman (11 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Parece un bmp. No sabian que se acercaba un tanque enemigo... Lo que ya no sabemos si era ucraniano, ruso/dombass o capturado, y si era capturado con señalización Z/V o sin ella.



El BMP destruido era ruso. Los soldados ukros estaban haciendose selfies y un tanque de los suyos les ha confundido con el enemigo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Abr 2022)

Egam dijo:


> "Otan mode on": Eso es que ya no les quedan más misiles.



Total, porque en periódicos ukras esa es la cantinela, mencionan la web 762proyect.org y dicen que a Rusia le quedan misiles para 2-3 semanas, ...esta es la siguiente profecía.


----------



## Egam (11 Abr 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> En Red elećtrica tienes toda esa información.
> 
> Esta también me gusta mucho
> 
> ...



Interesante mapa, que deberia ser complementario al Air quality index


----------



## amcxxl (11 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Que son cohetes lanzallamas?miedo me da, algún vídeo?



supongo que iran rellenos de Napalm o algo asi, o seran como una termobarica en miniatura


----------



## delhierro (11 Abr 2022)

VittorioValencia dijo:


> Ha enloquecido otro mas. Fue a amenazar a Rusia.
> No se que les pasa a los lideres europeos. Han perdido la razon.



Le han perdido el respeto a Putin, No me imagino yo al lider chino visitando Irak, Libia para mostrar su apoyo a Sadam o Gadafi aunque hubiera querido. Le hubieran dicho que no podian "asegurar" su seguridad. Hasta las negociaciones esas donde decidieron retirarse de Kiev, alli no aparecia ni dios. Le han visto blandengue y por eso le empujan descaradamente.


----------



## JoséBatallas (11 Abr 2022)

¿hacemos conjunta?


----------



## Teuro (11 Abr 2022)

Polidamante dijo:


> ¿Dónde se puede sacar esta info?



De la propia web de REE.






Seguimiento de la demanda de energía eléctrica







demanda.ree.es


----------



## No al NOM (11 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Le han perdido el respeto a Putin, No me imagino yo al lider chino visitando Irak, Libia para mostrar su apoyo a Sadam o Gadafi aunque hubiera querido. Le hubieran dicho que no podian "asegurar" su seguridad. Hasta las negociaciones esas donde decidieron retirarse de Kiev, alli no aparecia ni dios. Le han visto blandengue y por eso le empujan descaradamente.



No es perder el respeto, están perdiendo miles de millones y armas. Algún avance Ucro en 50 días? Pues eso, la rabia y el ver cómo esos idiotas nazis no son capaces más que a torturar prisioneros y esconderse en trincheras


----------



## aserejee (11 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> supongo que iran rellenos de Napalm o algo asi, o seran como una termobarica en miniatura



esto es


----------



## cuasi-pepito (11 Abr 2022)

Creo que se va a liar muy parda. "Algo" se esconde en Azovstal, ya un helicóptero con franceses al rescate cayó en una ación aparentemente suicida.

Boris Jhonson en Kiev, jugándose un pepinazo, o sabiendo que no se lo van a tirar.

Los rusos no se atreven a ir con todo en lo que queda en Azovstal.

La actitud de chulería e imposición de una parte de los refus ucranianos en Europa parece esconder algo (protagonizan incidentes en Alemania, Lituania y España con actitudes chulescas que no vienen a cuento).

2 tíos se suicidan en Alemania y Rumanía empotrando su coche contra embajada rusa (¿neuromodulación?)

Twitts y telegram pro-rusos empiezan a trolear y decir tonterias sin sentido, cuando al principio el protocolo era muy sobrio.

Lejos de ir a menos la cosa va a más.

Malas vibraciones tengo.


----------



## Zhukov (11 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Que son cohetes lanzallamas?miedo me da, algún vídeo?



Lanzacohetes Shmel. Son como un bazooka que dispara cohetes termobáricos. En vez de una explosión convencional, es como una explosión de gas, una bola de fuego que lo quema todo y si no se queman, mueren asfixiados por que consume todo el oxígeno.

Es un arma que ha sustituido a los lanzallamas de las guerras mundiales para atacar fortificaciones. Pesa menos, los puedes disparar desde mayor distancia y si apuntas bien colarlos por una ventana o aspillera.


----------



## No al NOM (11 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Pixelame la cara, como cojones me has podido grabar


----------



## Remequilox (11 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Que son cohetes lanzallamas?miedo me da, algún vídeo?



Termobáricas de mano.
Son esto:








RPO-A Shmel - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





O esto otro:








RPO Rys - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Abr 2022)

Austria tiene las reservas de gas por debajo del 20%. Ya no es que vayan a sufrir apagones, es que se van a comer todo el invierno a oscuras.


----------



## Harman (11 Abr 2022)

El Consejo Editorial Internacional de la Agencia Federal de Noticias ha publicado un nuevo artículo del Comisario Jarrick.

Mariupol se ha convertido en el principal teatro de operaciones militares en la primera etapa de la operación especial de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas para desmilitarizar y desnacionalizar Ucrania. Tras haber desalojado a las formaciones militares y nacionalistas ucranianas de la mayoría de las zonas residenciales, las unidades aliadas rusas y de la DNR prosiguen los encarnizados combates en la zona industrial de Mariupol, que se ha transformado en una compleja y ramificada fortificación.

Los combatientes ucranianos del regimiento neonazi Azov, así como las unidades leales de las AFU, mantienen el desarrollo de la planta de Azovstal y la zona industrial al norte, cerca de Azovmash. Privadas de todo apoyo exterior, las formaciones ucranianas intentan en vano presionar a la comunidad mundial para que se apiade de ellas, exigiendo la liberación de Mariupol mientras las unidades rusas y de la DNR avanzan inexorablemente, a pesar de la feroz resistencia de Azov.

Komissar Yarrik, jefe del canal militar-político de Telegram Astra Militarum, habla de los progresos de la liberación de Mariupol, de las particularidades de los combates en las zonas industriales densas y de los secretos que se esconden tras los muros de Azovstal.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41578


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Abr 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Creo que se va a liar muy parda. "Algo" se esconde en Azovstal, ya un helicóptero con franceses al rescate cayó en una ación aparentemente suicida.
> 
> Boris Jhonson en Kiev, jugándose un pepinazo, o sabiendo que no se lo van a tirar.
> 
> ...



Está media OTAN metida ahí y en el puerto la otra media.


----------



## xenofonte (11 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El BMP destruido era ruso. Los soldados ukros estaban haciendose selfies y un tanque de los suyos les ha confundido con el enemigo.



Pero si los de los selfies son siempre los ukros.
Solo ese dato debería ser más esclarecedor que el uniforme que llevaban puesto.


----------



## npintos (11 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es "fuego amigo". EEUU tiene muy malas experiencias con estas cosas hasta el punto de ser una parte muy relevante de sus bajas en conflictos pasados.



En Vietnam los fusiles de los USA (M-16) se atascaban, así que cuando encontraban un vietnamita caído le robaban su Kalashnikov y lo usaban. 

Los demás soldados sentían tableteo de AK y hacia allí disparaban. Consecuencia, muertos por fuego amigo.

¿Solución? Prohibirles disparar con AK a los chicos USA, de terminar con los negociados de armas comprando basura, ni hablar.


----------



## Salamandra (11 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Están llegando algunos informes de que los soldados ucranianos rodeados en la fábrica de Azovmash intentaron escapar. Según se informa, todos sus vehículos y la mitad de su personal han sido destruidos, el resto ahora se esconde en áreas residenciales, la búsqueda continúa.



Vaya bajón. Si han escapado de la fábrica habrán molido todas las pruebas, además de tener más posibilidades de salir del entuerto y con peor suerte encima se llevan por delante a unos cuantos civiles más como escudos.


----------



## rejon (11 Abr 2022)

*La Federación Rusa decidirá sobre la reanudación del ataque a Kiev, en función de cómo se desarrollen los acontecimientos en el Donbass* - Portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania Motuzyanyk

Agregó que el Ministerio de Defensa está al tanto de varios grupos tácticos de batallón en el territorio de la República de Bielorrusia, que ahora están realizando "acciones de demostración" allí: "Obviamente, este es un juego tan táctico de la Federación Rusa para mantener unidades del ejército ucraniano aquí (en la región de Kiev - ed.) y para evitar su transferencia a zonas operativas más difíciles, incluso al este y sur de Ucrania. Por lo tanto, la situación se mostrará".

UN.


----------



## Harman (11 Abr 2022)

Los militares de las fuerzas armadas de la Federación rusa encontraron un Jardín de infantes en una de las localidades de la región de Kherson, que los Marines de la Armada convirtieron en una base fortificada.
El territorio de la Institución fue rodeado por alambre de púas. A lo largo del perímetro, se equiparon puntos de fuego, refugios, trincheras. En el antiguo Jardín de infantes, los Marines recibieron capacitación en ingeniería, aprendieron a crear explosivos y minar objetos. Esto se evidencia en los documentos restantes y los componentes de dispositivos explosivos improvisados. El ejército ruso inspeccionó el territorio de la guardería y lo desminó

t.me/boris_rozhin/41577


----------



## Teuro (11 Abr 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> En la doctrina rusa (y antes sovietica), el empleo de armas nucleares si reciben una invasión en territorio ruso está contemplado. No van a permitir un barbarroja II. Lo se yo y lo saben los de la OTAN. No es por sentirse derrotada o quien gana o quien la tiene más grande. Para los rusos, sin Rusia no hay mundo. Así de simple.



Y sin embargo el mundo ha estado girando más de 4.000 millones de años "sin Rusia", y en caso de exterminio de la humanidad seguirá girando otros 4.000 millones, de los cuales no menos de 400 siendo el planeta totalmente habitable. Los rusos en ese aspecto son unos zoquetes, para un humano lo más importante a nivel colectivo son:

3º. Su patria.
2º. Nuestra civilización.
1º. Nuestra especie.

Lo más importante es la supervivencia de la especie, aunque tampoco hay que desdeñar la supervivencia de nuestra civilización, más por respeto a los miles de años de cultura humana mundial que tenemos. Hay poca diferencia genética entre un hombre actual y uno de hace 30.000 años, salvo la cultura acumulada en esos años.


----------



## vettonio (11 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Ceausescu tenía cintas de video con escenas procaces de otros dirigentes mundiales en hoteles de Bucarest. Además de tenerles pillados, Helena era gran aficionada al porno y al parecer tenía una colección de películas impresionante.
> Cuando el Conducator fue ejecutado hubo una rocambolesca carrera de los servicios secretos para recuperar cintas. Incluidos los españoles y parece ser que con material del emérito y Carrillo.



Es una práctica que no desapareció con él. Y ha llovido.


----------



## ZARGON (11 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Le han perdido el respeto a Putin, No me imagino yo al lider chino visitando Irak, Libia para mostrar su apoyo a Sadam o Gadafi aunque hubiera querido. Le hubieran dicho que no podian "asegurar" su seguridad. Hasta las negociaciones esas donde decidieron retirarse de Kiev, alli no aparecia ni dios. Le han visto blandengue y por eso le empujan descaradamente.



La retirada de Kiev fue una gran cagada desde todo punto de vista.
No se entera Vladimiro que esta luchando contra el demonio. No puede ceder ni un palmo de terreno.


----------



## TerrorRojo (11 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> ¿Y para qué queremos Ucrania? ¿Qué ha aportado Ucrania a la Humanidad? ¿cuándo ha existido Ucrania antes de 1991? Dices unas cosas que es que son tan absurdas que ni sé por qué contesto. Llevo desde 2014 repitiendo lo mismo, que la existencia de ese aborto que es Ucrania es peor que un crimen, es una estupidez.
> 
> Esa homogeneidad que dices sólo se puede imponer con una dictadura y una limpieza étnica. Los países por avatares de la historia son diversos, no monolíticos.
> 
> ...




Te felicito, eres el xenófobo, fascista, misógino y cuñao cortodemiras que mejor escribe del foro. en serio


----------



## Polidamante (11 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> De la propia web de REE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gracias!!


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Abr 2022)

Adriana Kurilets actriz de Leopolis, con este video ha terminado su carrera profesional, tendra que exiliarse de su pais o ser juzgada y terminar en la carcel, tambien puede recibir justicia instantanea por parte de algun exaltado.


----------



## Teuro (11 Abr 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> Mi opinión desde la barra del bar y con el palillo en la boca es que a Rusia, después de Ucrania no le van a quedar ganas ni fuerzas para plantearse invadir a nadie. Y mucho menos a un país OTAN.
> 
> El coste material, humano, económico y de imagen de país ha sido inmenso.



Creo que si Putin pudiera volver a la última semana de febrero no invadiría Ucrania. Quería pasar a la hsitoria como un "héroe" y corre el riesgo de terminar peor que los peores monstruos del siglo XX.


----------



## Sinjar (11 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Corea del Sur se niega a proporcionar armas a Ucrania
> 
> Theguardian



Ya lo han comentado por aqui. Fuera del eje anglosionista (UE/OTAN/EEUU) nadie apoya a Ucrania.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (11 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Consejo Editorial Internacional de la Agencia Federal de Noticias ha publicado un nuevo artículo del Comisario Jarrick.
> 
> Mariupol se ha convertido en el principal teatro de operaciones militares en la primera etapa de la operación especial de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas para desmilitarizar y desnacionalizar Ucrania. Tras haber desalojado a las formaciones militares y nacionalistas ucranianas de la mayoría de las zonas residenciales, las unidades aliadas rusas y de la DNR prosiguen los encarnizados combates en la zona industrial de Mariupol, que se ha transformado en una compleja y ramificada fortificación.
> 
> ...



y si estan en una zona industrial porque no los bombardea?


----------



## Harman (11 Abr 2022)

_Sueño húmedo de un otanico_

Falta un pequeño detalle. Primero deben derrotar a Rusia.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41575


----------



## xFuckoffx (11 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> ¿Y para qué queremos Ucrania? ¿Qué ha aportado Ucrania a la Humanidad? ¿cuándo ha existido Ucrania antes de 1991? Dices unas cosas que es que son tan absurdas que ni sé por qué contesto. Llevo desde 2014 repitiendo lo mismo, que la existencia de ese aborto que es Ucrania es peor que un crimen, es una estupidez.
> 
> Esa homogeneidad que dices sólo se puede imponer con una dictadura y una limpieza étnica. Los países por avatares de la historia son diversos, no monolíticos.
> 
> ...



CHAPÓ. Da gusto leerte. Suscribo todo punto por punto.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (11 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Adriana Kurilets actriz de Leopolis, con este video ha terminado su carrera profesional, tendra que exiliarse de su pais o ser juzgada y terminar en la carcel, tambien puede recibir justicia instantanea por parte de algun exaltado.



Sois muy ingenuos. A esa tipa le van a llover contratos en Hosidente como víctima del genocidio ruso y blao.

Por cierto, lo que llaman a los ucranianos es jojoles, ukropos o "eneldos" en español.


----------



## mazuste (11 Abr 2022)

VittorioValencia dijo:


> Ha enloquecido otro mas. Fue a amenazar a Rusia.
> No se que les pasa a los lideres europeos. Han perdido la razon.



Puede ser que, ahora mismo, la OTAN y/o Europa está despertando de toda su propaganda.
Que giraba sobre el baile de la imaginaria derrota rusa en Ucrania, y ha acabado por ver que
Ucrania está a punto de sufrir una derrota estratégica muy importante; una que transformará
todo el regodeo europeo, en un "quiero y no puedo"
Y ahí llegó el austriaco (a los demás se les acabó el crédito) para pedir sopitas.
Esa es la impresión que he sacado.


----------



## No al NOM (11 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Está media OTAN metida ahí y en el puerto la otra media.



En el marca y el país salen cada día entrevistando a 4 matados que no conoce Nadie, diciendo que los rusos no son personas y tienen que morir


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> El soldado ruso que se grabó a sí mismo violando a un bebé de un año y compartió el video en internet ha sido detenido.



Ese aparecera "suicidado" en su celda, su carrera como violador de bebes, termino, *Game Over !!!.*


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Abr 2022)

Dice Finlandia, no Rusia.


----------



## Bartleby (11 Abr 2022)

Ahora es cuando se dan cuenta que tenían que haber dejado a Borrell en casa. El jefe de la diplomacia es el encargado de caldear el ambiente y complicar las cosas, lamentable


----------



## Plutarko (11 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La historia de cómo el BMP ruso abandonado mató a los soldados de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania.
> 
> Los combatientes de las fuerzas zbroynyh de Ucrania decidieron fotografiarse cerca del trofeo, el comandante del tanque de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania vio todo esto y tomó este selfie colectivo como una emboscada.
> 
> ...



Dios santo, que carniceria!


----------



## rejon (11 Abr 2022)

*Josep Borrell: "Esta guerra va a decidir la situación geopolítica en los próximos años"*
Rusia es responsable de una escalada de la crisis alimentaria global debida a la guerra en Ucrania, especialmente por haber bombardeado reservas de trigo e impedir la salida de los cargamentos que llevaban granos al exterior, indicó el lunes el jefe de la diplomacia europea, informa Efe.

"Están provocando escasez. Están bombardeando las ciudades ucranianas y provocando hambre en el mundo", dijo Josep Borrell a los periodistas en una conferencia de prensa tras reunirse con los ministros de Relaciones Exteriores de la UE.

Borrell ha dicho que "esta guerra va a* decidir la situación geopolítica en los próximos años".* Ha añadido que Moscú "ha fracasado en su intento de tomar Kiev y ahora quiere centrarse en el Donbas". "Nosotros tendremos que ayudar a Ucrania con los medios que podamos movilizar". "Todo el mundo está reduciendo su consumo de lo que proviene de Rusia", ha añadido.


----------



## Harman (11 Abr 2022)

En las dos regiones del territorio de Krasnodar, que limitan con Ucrania por mar, se ha introducido un nivel "amarillo" (alto) de peligro terrorista.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41580


----------



## EUROPIA (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (11 Abr 2022)

Alguien abre hilo para poner nombres de periodistas y luego se las pasamos a los chechenos, como los culpables de las muertes de chechenos, rusos, así como las torturas en Ucrania. Si nadie lo abre, lo abro yo


----------



## Teuro (11 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pues iba a durar poco contra toda la OTAN, pero sinceramente tu crees que podría Alemania ahora mismo sin apoyo contra Rusia por ejemplo?



En guerra convencional ahora mismo Alemania no puede con Rusia, pero si los dejas un margen de 20 años para prepararse, para, por ejemplo, el verano de 2041, si que podrían. Pero a los Alemanes siempre les ha podido la soberbia, que puedan derrotar al ejército Ruso no quiere decir que tengan capacidad humana para invadir Rusia. No la tuvieron en el pasado, no la tendrían ahora. Por cierto, he visto proyecciones futuras para el año 2100 donde daban a Rusia una población inferior a la de Reino Unido, rondando los 80 millones de personas. Si alguien piensa que llegaremos al siglo XXII con una Rusia con el tamaño actual ...


----------



## Harman (11 Abr 2022)

Según la declaración de Pushilin, entre 1500 y 3000 militantes ucranianos permanecen en azovstali y la planta que lleva el nombre de Ilyich. Se desconoce Cuántos más pueden permanecer en la zona Costera después de la ocupación del puerto.
Nuevamente, vale la pena recordar que, según el lado ruso, un grupo de hasta 20 000 soldados y oficiales estaba rodeado en Mariupol a principios de marzo. Según los datos ucranianos, su número era 14 500 soldados y oficiales. La mayoría del personal del grupo de una manera u otra: muerto, herido, rendido, desaparecido, desertado, pudo filtrarse en pequeños grupos en la región de Zaporizhia.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41581


----------



## Truki (11 Abr 2022)

En la secta ya han bautizado al general Alexander Dvornikov como el carnicero de Siria y a continuación rápido recordatorio de todas las "fechorías " rusas ya de sobra publicitadas .


----------



## rejon (11 Abr 2022)

Ucrania resiste un día más y se prepara para lo peor. Pero no se rendirá a pesar de las atrocidades del ejército fascista ruso.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Abr 2022)

15:01

__ 

The Real Kim Shady_*™️*_








Don Jr. via Instagram

8.1K views@TheRealKimShady, edited 15:09








*PAISES BRICKS TRUMP*

+

*Mr Pool*
* estaba o incomprensible o en modo LARP ( fake ) pero parece que ahora podria cuadrar algo mas *










​


----------



## Peineto (11 Abr 2022)

¿Se están quedando sin gasolina?


Eso parece.​


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Teuro (11 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> El problema de Alemania es que es un país furiosamente mercantilista y su élite percibe como una pérdida cada salida de fábricas que se produce. En eso son rígidos y necios, solamente han tolerado cierta salida hacia Polonia, Chequia Eslovaquia y Hungría por una mezcla de conveniencia política y expansión industrial muy rápida los primeros años del siglo, que si no no eso.
> 
> Si lo piensas bien es cierto que en un mundo con limitaciones energética lo suyo es crear masivamente planta industrial alli donde es fácil generar electricidad y hay menos necesidad de calor para viviendas y oficinas. Pero dile eso a un alemán, que todos piensan lo mismo, son como clones



Es cierto, y es aplicar lo que los mismos alemanes están aplicando con la energía solar: Microgeneración. Ante la escasez energética mundial la microgeneración establece que la energía se va a generar de forma dispersa, no concentrada, a lo largo de todo el territorio.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> En el marca y el país salen cada día entrevistando a 4 matados que no conoce Nadie, diciendo que los rusos no son personas y tienen que morir



El polígono ese de Mariúpol tiene media docena de termobáricos, es decir, 5 minutos contando lo que cuesta cargar los cohetes, pero entiendo que a Rusia no le interesa destruir la infraestructura ni acabar con todo el personal OTAN que ahí se esconde.


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (11 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No son más grandes que España. Cuidado con las apariencias de los mapas, que los países del norte (y del sur) se ven más grandes de lo son realmente, Finlandia son 3/5 de España. Como dato curioso que leí aquí (y después comprobe) la longitud en horizontal de Rusia de este a oeste en su máxima longitud es inferior a la distancia de este a oeste de África en su máxima longitud, cuando en los mapas parece ser ma´s del doble de África.



Creo que no es correcta tu afirmación de no ser por una línea horizontal que en realidad sea torticera.

De África aplicarás hasta la extensión de la punta de Somalia. Casi 10K.

Si de Rusia lo aplicas hasta los confines próximos a Alaska serán más de 12K. Pero torticeramente se podrá decir que esa horizontal de Rusia no llega ni a Moscú. Me equivoco?


----------



## Octubrista (11 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Ya lo han comentado por aqui. Fuera del eje anglosionista (UE/OTAN/EEUU) nadie apoya a Ucrania.



Tengo un amigo y compañero de empresa en "luna de miel" por el sudeste asiático, y en los hoteles de Tailandia tiene turistas rusos a su alrededor.

La semana pasada, dos días en Dubai, lo mismo.

La vida sigue.


----------



## No al NOM (11 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> El polígono ese de Mariúpol, tiene media docena de termobáricos, es decir, 5 minutos contando lo que cuesta cargar los cohetes, pero entiendo que a Rusia no le interesa destruir la infraestructura ni acabar con todo el personal OTAN que ahí se esconde.



Tienes razón, para Borrell y Zelensky el personal OTAN es prescindible. No me extraña que estén abandonados a su suerte, pero si consiguen capturarlos vivos la victoria de Rusia de cara al mundo es brutal


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Abr 2022)

El agua de Crimea, recuperada, el corredor Novorrusia-Crimea, recuperado, la guerra por el agua ha entrado en la etapa final, comenzará en el Donbass y terminará en Transnistria. Saquen sus propias conclusiones, pero Putin no dejará nada al eneldo, ni Kherson, ni Kharkov, ni Odessa, llevará todo hasta Ivan-Frankivsk y Mukachevo, *ningun territorio caerá en manos de húngaros, polacos o rumanos.*

PD- No parece que la guerra la esten ganado los otanicos, verdad ???.


----------



## Peineto (11 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Joder que desagradable es el 2 vídeo del tanque, no lo veáis que yo no quería verlo y he acabado viéndolo y rebotado



Es la guerra a pelo y sin doritos. Y espérate que se quede en guerra más o menos convencional, y no escale a la atómica.


----------



## EUROPIA (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (11 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Está media OTAN metida ahí y en el puerto la otra media.



En el puerto ya no.


----------



## arriondas (11 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Esto seguro que lo puse en su día.
> 
> Forma parte de la "German report series" unos estudios militares sobre operaciones y lecciones aprendidas escritos al acabar la Segunda Guerra Mundial por oficiales alemanes prisioneros sobre temas que les interesaban a los americanos, en particular los referentes a las operaciones en Rusia, con vistas a una futura guerra contra la URSS.
> 
> ...




Sencillamente demoledor, y que está en sintonía con que muchos pensamos. El caso de estonios y letones es también paradigmático; pueblos en su mayoría campesinos, sometidos a la servidumbre, y subordinados a unas élites de extracción germana (los barones bálticos), ya fuese con Suecia o con Rusia. En realidad, es gracias a los rusos el que hayan podido desarrollar una conciencia nacional; de haber seguido unidos a Suecia, probablemente sus lenguas habrían corrido la misma suerte que el occitano o el sorbio, y asimilados culturalmente por sus señores. Los lituanos, a pesar de tener una conciencia nacional más marcada, habían visto como su élite se había polonizado con el paso del tiempo (al igual que sucedió con la nobleza rutena, como es sabido)

El nacionalismo ucraniano es cosa de los Habsburgo, que mimó a la población rutena de Galitzia para enfrentarlos a los polacos en su propio beneficio. Incluso algunas figuras del nacionalismo ucraniano del XIX admitían ese hecho.


----------



## amcxxl (11 Abr 2022)

Militares ucranianos vestidos con uniformes rusos con el propósito de provocar fueron vistos en Odessa, dijo el primer representante adjunto de la Federación Rusa ante la ONU. 


Los guardias fronterizos bielorrusos dijeron que las fuerzas de seguridad polacas dispararon contra el puesto de control bielorruso Peschatka. Occidente quiere iniciar una guerra a gran escala


"El liderazgo político-militar de Ucrania quería disparar a los residentes de Rubizhne a propósito" - NSU


----------



## No al NOM (11 Abr 2022)

Nadie me responde si esos soldados que destruye el tanque son soldados rasos o algo más importante. Pero la bandera de Ucrania en el traje no es algo habitual en la indumentaria militar.


----------



## Oso Polar (11 Abr 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Que nadie olvide que sobre todo se empuja a un país a una guerra por tres motivos:
> 
> 1. Por dinero.
> 2. Por dinero.
> ...



Las banderas son también negocio...
Muchos europeos son subnormales...


----------



## Sinjar (11 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> ¿Y para qué queremos Ucrania? ¿Qué ha aportado Ucrania a la Humanidad? ¿cuándo ha existido Ucrania antes de 1991? Dices unas cosas que es que son tan absurdas que ni sé por qué contesto. Llevo desde 2014 repitiendo lo mismo, que la existencia de ese aborto que es Ucrania es peor que un crimen, es una estupidez.
> 
> Esa homogeneidad que dices sólo se puede imponer con una dictadura y una limpieza étnica. Los países por avatares de la historia son diversos, no monolíticos.
> 
> ...



Brutal!


----------



## Harman (11 Abr 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> y si estan en una zona industrial porque no los bombardea?



Es muy posible que tengan civiles rehenes.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (11 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Las banderas son también negocio...
> Muchos europeos son subnormales...



Las banderas son para que los fanáticos te ayuden a realizar el negocio y encima no cobran nada, sale superbarato.

Es lo mismo que ha hecho USA con los nazis de Ucrania: coges un grupo de disminuidos mentales que tienen una fijación con una idea (en este caso nazi) y que además te vale para tus objetivos (dar por saco a Rusia desde Ucrania) y se convierten en tus tontos útiles por muy poco coste. Es más, encima les vendes las armas, todo ganancias con los de la esvástica. Ellos se creen que defienden hasta la muerte una magnífica idea con sus símbolos y banderas "to reshulonas" y los comisionistas se meten la pasta en el bolsillo. No hay nada más manipulable que un fanático.

También lo hicieron con el ISIS en contra de Siria.

Luego ya si quieres algo más profesional tienes que recurrir a empresas de sicarios y mercenarios (Blackwater, Grupo Wagner, etc), pero ya vale mucho más dinero y si no les pagas el objetivo pasas a ser tú.


----------



## No al NOM (11 Abr 2022)

Truki dijo:


> En la secta ya han bautizado al general Alexander Dvornikov como el carnicero de Siria y a continuación rápido recordatorio de todas las "fechorías " rusas ya de sobra publicitadas .



Como les duele todos los yihadistas muertos, Aleppo si que fue una carnicería para esos cerdos.

Viva Siria libre de yihadistas de sion


----------



## Kluster (11 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


>



Esto no es crimen de odio ni nada, no hay nada que censurar aquí.

Yo me cago en el imperio.


----------



## Sinjar (11 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Tengo un amigo y compañero de empresa en "luna de miel" por el sudeste asiático, y en los hoteles de Tailandia tiene turistas rusos a su alrededor.
> 
> La semana pasada, dos días en Dubai, lo mismo.
> 
> La vida sigue.



Da igual, occidente es demasiado egocéntrica. Siempre pensamos que somos los amos y solo existimos nosotros, pero hay mucho mas haya...y ese mundo va a coger la hegemonía del planeta. Estamos en la mierda, y no nos conviene enemistarnos con Rusia, porque la decadente USA lo quiera.

EEUU por si sola, gracias a su ingerencia y el golpe de Estado de 2014 en Ucrania ha lanzado a Rusia a los brazos de China. Con los años esto fortalecerá a Rusia. Y para pruebas, revisad indices macroeconomicos y consultar a expertos. Todos coinciden. Y China, la mas beneficiada. Todo esto, gracias a los demócratas usanos. Los mismos que provocaron revoluciones de colores en Serbia (fracasó), Ucrania en 2004 o el propio Euromaidan, Georgia, Libano...


----------



## Kluster (11 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Ahora es cuando se dan cuenta que tenían que haber dejado a Borrell en casa. El jefe de la diplomacia es el encargado de caldear el ambiente y complicar las cosas, lamentable



Es un masonazo bocazas. No se puede esperar nada bueno de él.


----------



## Bartleby (11 Abr 2022)

Borrell, él solo, sin ayuda de nadie, podría iniciar una guerra mundial, y paradójicamente lidera la diplomacia, parece un chiste de mal gusto.


----------



## Don Luriio (11 Abr 2022)

Truki dijo:


> En la secta ya han bautizado al general Alexander Dvornikov como el carnicero de Siria y a continuación rápido recordatorio de todas las "fechorías " rusas ya de sobra publicitadas .



Qué pobreza de leguaje. Todos son carniceros; Milosevic, Mladic, Asad etc...podrían variar un poco los alias.


----------



## Sinjar (11 Abr 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Luego te lo sacar Viviente Vallés en portada a las 21:00 con el inicio del informativo.


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Abr 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Esto no es crimen de odio ni nada, no hay nada que censurar aquí.
> 
> Yo me cago en el imperio.



Eso lo decidira un tribunal, en tiempo de guerra, hay que ser muy honrado y ademas parecerlo...

PD- Animar a ejecutar a prisioneros de guerra, no es un crimen, no que va !!!.


----------



## Sinjar (11 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Los guardias fronterizos bielorrusos dijeron que las fuerzas de seguridad polacas dispararon contra el puesto de control bielorruso Peschatka. Occidente quiere iniciar una guerra a gran escala



Telita.


----------



## mazuste (11 Abr 2022)

* "Kosovo puede ser reconocido como independiente sin necesidad de un referéndum.*
_* Crimea no puede, a pesar de haber celebrado un referéndum con observadores internacionales"

"En Irak, a 10.000 kilómetros de EEUU, imaginaron alguna amenaza para su seguridad nacional.
Lo bombardearon y no encontraron ninguna amenaza. Y ni siquiera dijeron que lo sentían", 
"Pero cuando justo en nuestra frontera cultivan ultrarradicales neonazis, y docenas de biolaboratorios...*_
* trabajando en armas biológicas, nos dicen que no podemos reaccionar ante esas amenazas"*
Lavrov,


----------



## amcxxl (11 Abr 2022)

"Se están realizando los preparativos para el cerco del grupo más poderoso de tropas ucranianas. Según datos preliminares, el grupo se estima en 90 a 100 mil bayonetas". Según Basurin, el grupo está ubicado en el territorio desde "el sur de Donetsk" hasta Slavyansk, a unos 200 km y tan profundo como el centro de Ucrania.


Puerto de mariupol, despejado totalmente


El comandante del batallón Vostok del Ministerio del Interior de la RPD, Alexander Khodakovsky, sobre el intento de los nacionalistas bloqueados de escapar de Mariupol:
"El enemigo colocó nuestras marcas de identificación en el equipo, formó una columna e intentó escapar de Mariupol por la noche. En total, una treintena (de vahiculos militares)


El ejército ruso capturó una de las áreas fortificadas más poderosas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Izyum 
Los carristas que ocuparon Kamenka recibieron premios. 
Nuestras tropas están rompiendo las defensas en esta área de la región de Kharkiv para atravesar la retaguardia del grupo APU en el Donbass y llevarlo al caldero. /Ministerio de Defensa/


----------



## Jotagb (11 Abr 2022)

En la red circula un video, donde se lee a los nacionalistas ucranianos del batallón Azov la supuesta orden de Zelensky de atacar el territorio de Rusia 

Se declara un alto nivel de amenaza terrorista en su totalidad en la región o parcialmente en las regiones de Belgorod, Kursk, Voronezh y Bryansk. Todos ellos limitan con Ucrania.


----------



## Harman (11 Abr 2022)

El mercenario georgiano Nick Shanava es liquidado en Izyum

A mediados de marzo, Nick, de 21 años, y su hermano de 19, fueron a Ucrania para luchar contra el ejército ruso.
☠ se convirtió en un error importante en su corta vida ☠

t.me/OpenUkraine/13217


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> supongo que iran rellenos de Napalm o algo asi, o seran como una termobarica en miniatura



El napalm se pega a las superficies. es una putada ya que aunque intentes apagar el fuego en las ropas dando giros en el suelo este continua prendido.


----------



## NPI (11 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Desde el plató del mundo imaginario.
> Todo es show… todo es pose… todo es teatro… todo ES MENTIRA..!!!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1021072



IMPERIO de las MENTIRAS.


----------



## Sinjar (11 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Alguien abre hilo para poner nombres de periodistas y luego se las pasamos a los chechenos, como los culpables de las muertes de chechenos, rusos, así como las torturas en Ucrania. Si nadie lo abre, lo abro yo



Abre.


----------



## rejon (11 Abr 2022)

Todavía no estoy seguro de si Putin tiene la intención de aniquilar a Ucrania o si se está embarcando en la mayor acumulación de armas en la historia del país.
Algunos T-80 de la 4ª División Blindada de Moscú, que entraron ayer en Kharkiv, ya están hoy en manos ucranianas.


----------



## Don Luriio (11 Abr 2022)

Parece una telemaratón de esas de telecinco


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Los S-300 suministrados a Kiev por uno de los países europeos quedaron destruidos en ataques del ejército ruso
> 
> "El ataque se efectuó con misiles Calibre de alta precisión lanzados desde el mar y dio como resultado la destrucción de cuatro lanzadores S-300 escondido en un hangar mientras 25 efectivos de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas fueron eliminados", detalló el vocero
> 
> ...



Un problema menos, la inteligencia rusa en territorio ukro funciona a las mil maravillas.    

PD- El valiente que envio las coordenadas del hangar donde escondian los lanzadores S-300, ha salvado muchas vidas, bravo !!!.


----------



## Sinjar (11 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ucrania resiste un día más y se prepara para lo peor. Pero no se rendirá a pesar de las atrocidades del ejército fascista ruso.



Vives en un mundo paralelo macho.


----------



## amcxxl (11 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> El napalm se pega a las superficies. es una putada ya que aunque intentes apagar el fuego en las ropas dando giros en el suelo este continua prendido.



si fabricaron cocteles Molotov con ese tipo de sustancias para al golpe del Maidan y asesinaron bastantes policias quemados vivos


----------



## Oso Polar (11 Abr 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Ahora sí que se puede decir que eran ucranianos los que han muerto. En la primera parte, por su baja resolución, no se veían los emblemas. En esta segunda no hay duda.
> 
> Muy raro el por qué no hicieron nada cuando vieron venir el T-72. ¿Puede que no fuese pintado como ruso? ¿Era uno con pintura digital ucraniana recien capturado por los rusos? ¿Se pensaron que era un trofeo de guerra llevado por los suyos?
> 
> PD Esto es un recordatorio, aunque no tenga que ver con el video, para los que van diciendo bondades de los NLAW y javelin y demás. Más te vale no fallar y que el impacto inutilice el blindado, porque si no lo hace, estás muerto.



Incluso el tanque utilizo munición explosiva para barrer al grupo de ucranianos, no sé si tuvo el tiempo suficiente para cargarla o ya lo tenia preparado así en la recamara del cañón. 

El tanque en cuestión es la versión T-72 B3 y solo está en el arsenal ruso, así que debieron estar muy confiados, es tropa sin experiencia o pensaron que se trataba de un tanque capturado.


----------



## MiguelLacano (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## NPI (11 Abr 2022)

mensaje mío *22 marzo 2022*

Y la noticia que traduje en inglés del enlace que puso @mazuste 
Will fish and chips get more expensive due to sanctions on Russia? 15 marzo 2022

DeepL


> El Reino Unido, a pesar de tener el pescado y las patatas fritas como uno de sus platos nacionales, importa cientos de miles de toneladas de marisco de otras naciones cada año para satisfacer a un país amante del pescado.
> 
> Pero preocupa que el coste del pescado y las patatas fritas pueda aumentar debido a las sanciones impuestas a Rusia por su invasión de Ucrania.
> 
> ...


----------



## Evangelion (11 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Telita.



Bueno siguiendo la logica proputin, Brest-Litovsk, y otras ciudades era Polonia, y debería entrar en Bielorrusia a recuperar lo que le pertenece.


----------



## Peineto (11 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Ahora es cuando se dan cuenta que tenían que haber dejado a Borrell en casa. El jefe de la diplomacia es el encargado de caldear el ambiente y complicar las cosas, lamentable



Bonita foto. Una comisionista de Pfeiffer, un bufón judío presidente de un gobierno nazi y un supuesto alto diplomático, dirigente del partido nazionalsocialista obrero español rebuznando amenazas guerreras contra una potencia nuclear...


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Poco les han durado...



Un disgustazo, ni una andanada de misiles que han lanzado, esos S-300 eslovacos !!!.


----------



## MiguelLacano (11 Abr 2022)

"Don Julián" se tenía que llamar este traidor irredento que se hace llamar Sánchez.


----------



## Teuro (11 Abr 2022)

Según Google Maps, 6.675 km:




7.223 Km



La medida de Rusia está muy curvada respecto a la más recta de África. Me fío más de Google Maps que del mapa ese que te has sacado con Dios que sabe qué respeto de proporciones esféricas.


----------



## Sinjar (11 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Bueno siguiendo la logica proputin, Brest-Litovsk, y otras ciudades era Polonia, y debería entrar en Bielorrusia a recuperar lo que le pertenece.



Si sigues la lógica de tu enemigo, la cual criticas y criminalizas, eres un hipócrita.


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Tienen un modo de funcionamienmto silencioso seguramente, si nuestros M-113 Paco de la mili, hace 30 años, lo tenian, esos carros rusos seguro que tambien. Lo usábamos en las maniobras nocturnas, y a pocos metros no escuchabas casi nada, eso sí, no podian correr.



*"Por donde pasa un TOA sin pensarlo, no pasa un BMR por mucho que lo piense"*


----------



## No al NOM (11 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Abre.



Ayudadme con los nombres aquí y yo abro el hilo, pero yo solo es mucho trabajo. 

Me citais con las noticias y voy haciendo el hilo


----------



## amcxxl (11 Abr 2022)

Los infantes de marina de la brigada 36, atrapados en el territorio de la empresa Azovstal, informan a través de corresponsales militares locales sobre la situación catastrófica con municiones, que ya no están allí. 


No confunda: arriba, un "nuevo golpe" del ejército ruso en Jarkov. Abajo: el resultado de las actividades de los generales ucranianos ladrones que volaron el depósito de municiones en Balakliya en 2017.


Las fuerzas armadas de la Federación Rusa continúan realizando operaciones ofensivas en la dirección a Slaviansk. Rompe las defensas del enemigo. El ejército ucraniano está sufriendo enormes pérdidas: está perdiendo personal y equipamiento. Retirada a Slavyansk.


Soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, la DPR y la LPR continúan peinando Mariupol en busca de civiles; muchos todavía se esconden en los sótanos. La ciudad está prácticamente libre de nacionalistas, pero la gente tiene miedo de salir, llevan demasiado tiempo en prisión. Los soldados se calman: sacan a los habitantes de sus escondites.


----------



## Evangelion (11 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Si sigues la lógica de tu enemigo, la cual criticas y criminalizas, eres un hipócrita.



Yo no apruebo que Polonia entre a reclamar Brest, ni Alemania Kaliningrado. Eran seguir la "logica" proputin.
Y los proputin ¿por que si lo hacen con Odessa o el Donbass?


----------



## Harman (11 Abr 2022)

El jefe de la diplomacia de la Unión Europea, Josep Borrel, dijo que un posible rechazo de la UE al petróleo de Rusia no detendría al ejército ruso en Ucrania, sino que detendría la economía Europea.

Es extraño que en Europa hayan comenzado a darse cuenta de esto solo ahora.

t.me/Soldierline/3083


----------



## MiguelLacano (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## NPI (11 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Sólo conozco a un ucraniano (indirectamente) y quienes lo conocen comentan que es nacionalista.
> 
> Trabaja en una empresa de mantenimiento y chapuzas, y construcción; la semana pasada he sabido que tiene en España hermano, primos, etc, que ponen toldos, AA, albañilería, etc, y toda chapucilla que necesites.
> 
> ...



Si residen en España el Gobierno de la Nación ha legalizado a 100.000 de ellos.


----------



## Harman (11 Abr 2022)

En Kharkov, ahora se está quemando una zona industrial alrededor de la planta de tractores. Se informa que, probablemente, el impacto fue causado por el equipo APU.

t.me/Soldierline/3086

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (11 Abr 2022)

El nivel de riesgo terrorista "amarillo" se introduce en partes del territorio de Crimea, dijo el jefe regional Sergei aksenov

El régimen de alto peligro terrorista operará en el territorio de los distritos urbanos de Armenia, dzhankoy, Kerch, Krasnoperekopsk, dzhankoysky, krasnoperekopsky y los distritos de Lenin de la República de Crimea hasta abril 26.

t.me/Soldierline/3087


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En Kharkov, ahora se está quemando una zona industrial alrededor de la planta de tractores. Se informa que, probablemente, el impacto fue causado por el equipo APU.
> 
> t.me/Soldierline/3086
> 
> _Video en el enlace_



Equipo APU?


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> UCRANIA 2020 = 616.835 muertos. Una media de 1.690 fallecimientos diarios.
> 
> 45 millones de habitantes
> 
> ...



Los ucranianos muertos por Covid-19, los cuentan como victimas de la guerra, que malos malisimos que son los ruskies, caspita !!!.


----------



## No al NOM (11 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Que grande Pepe, después de 40 se va a movilizar


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Equipo APU?



Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas (APU).


----------



## NPI (11 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Video oficial de propaganda patrocinado por el estado de Urainian (estilo ISIS) que anima a cortar las cabezas de los prisioneros de guerra rusos
> 
> Los defensores de los valores europeos del siglo XXI



Es la actriz de Lviv, Adrianna Kurilets


----------



## cuasi-pepito (11 Abr 2022)

Gracioso incidente en la frontera Polaco-bielorusa.

Los polacos intentan cegar a los bielorusos con linternas potentes y, un soldado polaco usa un tirachinas.

Recordad días antes de la invasión rusa, fueron atacados dos puestos fronterizos en Rusia, y hubo un grave incidente armado en territorio ruso.

Así que lo que empieza siendo de cachondeo puede acabar mal.


----------



## NPI (11 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Parlamento de Eslovaquia



Y de regalo el BOZAL fuera.


----------



## ccartech (11 Abr 2022)

* ¿Qué crees que podría haber pasado aquí, donde los nazis ucranianos se comen un disparo de un T-72B3 ruso en contacto (!) , mientras se toman selfies sin cuidado entre ellos? Solo respuestas incorrectas. .
*


----------



## Harman (11 Abr 2022)

Tenemos otro hermoso video ⚡
Detenido en Melitopol un perro rabioso del regimiento Azov Alexander Pugach, quien adivinó contra quién luchó.
¿Crees que estaba buscando a aquellos que estaban en contra de Ucrania y estaban en el frente? No, esta criatura luchó con los veteranos de la gran guerra Patriótica, les arrancó las cintas de San Jorge y les hizo gritar: gloria a Ucrania.

Pero en el video, por alguna razón, tranquilo, por alguna razón, miedo.
¡Contra los viejos! Bravo! ¡Poder! Y contra la igualdad de alguna manera da miedo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41595


----------



## Sinjar (11 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Yo no apruebo que Polonia entre a reclamar Brest, ni Alemania Kaliningrado. Eran seguir la "logica" proputin.
> Y los proputin ¿por que si lo hacen con Odessa o el Donbass?



Porque el gobierno ucraniano lleva masacrando rusos en su propio territorio desde 2014. Es un casus beli de manual, y aprovechas esa circunstancia para hacerte con partes estratégicas de Ucrania, que además en el pasado fueron rusas.


----------



## Salamandra (11 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El jefe de la diplomacia de la Unión Europea, Josep Borrel, dijo que un posible rechazo de la UE al petróleo de Rusia no detendría al ejército ruso en Ucrania, sino que detendría la economía Europea.
> 
> Es extraño que en Europa hayan comenzado a darse cuenta de esto solo ahora.
> 
> t.me/Soldierline/3083



A ver si tenemos suerte y e lcambio de medicación da frutos, pero como sea como la demencia de mi abuelo, ea una ventana cortita de lucidez para volver a lo mismo y peor.

A estas alturas no tengo esperanzas. Se han roto demasiadas "neuronas". El cambio es puntual.


----------



## Peineto (11 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El jefe de la diplomacia de la Unión Europea, Josep Borrel, dijo que un posible rechazo de la UE al petróleo de Rusia no detendría al ejército ruso en Ucrania, sino que detendría la economía Europea.
> 
> Es extraño que en Europa hayan comenzado a darse cuenta de esto solo ahora.
> 
> t.me/Soldierline/3083



Para nada extraño. Puedo asegurar que el ganado político que deambula y calienta posaderas en las mal llamadas altas esferas, con muy contasas excepciones que me merecen el respeto, son increiblemente cortos de miras, de ética, de cultura y de conocimientos y lo dejo aquí,..


----------



## Harman (11 Abr 2022)

Desde el lugar se informa que la captura de los personajes huidos de la planta de Ilich continúa. No pudieron penetrar en la región de Zaporizhia, ahora están atrapados en el área de Mariupol.
El viaje desde el Norte a Mariupol está cerrado durante el período de limpieza. Desde Novoazovsk parece que puedes pasar.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41596


----------



## Teuro (11 Abr 2022)

[Modo irónico, pero en plan borde]

Tras la ampliación de la OTAN a Suecia y Finlandia, y tras el posible ingreso de lo que quede de Ucrania, el siguiente país en pedir la membresería será .... Bielorrusia.


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Abr 2022)

Civiles libaneses, muestran su apoyo a Rusia, desde una bella playa del Mediterraneo...


----------



## Billy Ray (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## mazuste (11 Abr 2022)

Los estrategas imperiales de EEUU (y algunos de Europa) han apostado,
esperando que la guerra de Ucrania conduzca inexorable al debilitamiento
y finalmente al colapso de Rusia y la realidad les está dando la espalda.
No así el espejo en el que se reflejan...
Ucrania y la aceleración del colapso del imperio estadounidense


----------



## Sinjar (11 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Los otanitas diran que estan amenazados por los rusos si no cuentan lo que a ellos les interesa. Todo son excusas.


----------



## No al NOM (11 Abr 2022)

La verdad no saben los Ucros lo mal que lo hicieron, primero con los nazis y soldados torturando a prisioneros y después con ese vídeo de la instagramer.

Cuando ves las peleas de ultras rusos, puedes ver que tienen códigos y no se ensañan con los caídos al suelo. Pero si un Ruso ve armas contra él o ven ensañamiento por la otra parte, date por perdido antes o después. Es un pensamiento de supervivencia en Rusia, como los vídeos de las carreteras


Billy Ray dijo:


>



Putos pringados con esas caras que ponen de idiotas, y que Putin no se lleve a toda esa basura al polo norte a trabajos forzados. Yo no sé a que juega de verdad, si yo fuera Ruso me estaría cagando en su puta madre


----------



## Impresionante (11 Abr 2022)

Rusia destruye con el sistema de misiles Kinzhal un puesto de mando de tropas ucranianas en Donbass







actualidad.rt.com


----------



## Billy Ray (11 Abr 2022)

_La visita de Boris Johnson a Kiev confirma el lugar de Londres como principal aliado de Ucrania. "Las unidades de élite de las fuerzas especiales SAS han estado presentes en Ucrania desde el comienzo de la guerra, así como los Delta estadounidenses", dijo una fuente de inteligencia francesa._


----------



## Aurkitu (11 Abr 2022)

Luego dicen de los mediterráneos. Los _seres de luz_, definitivamente se han vuelto subnormales.


----------



## ccartech (11 Abr 2022)

Parece la historia de Palestina, pero no tan grave.


----------



## Harman (11 Abr 2022)

Lo más destacado de la sesión informativa del Ministerio de Defensa ruso:

- Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han destruido un puesto de mando de las AFU fuertemente defendido cerca del pueblo de Chasov Yar con Dinkhals;

- Las fuerzas de defensa aérea rusas de la región de Dnipropetrovsk derribaron un caza Su-27 de las AFU;

- La aviación táctica de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales rusas atacó 42 instalaciones militares ucranianas;

- Un campamento nazi de la organización Sector Derecho prohibido en la Federación Rusa ha sido destruido cerca de Novohrodivka, en la región de Donetsk;

- Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han destruido 130 aviones, 2.132 tanques y vehículos blindados desde el inicio de una operación especial en Ucrania;

- Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas destruyen un lanzador ucraniano Tochka-U, armas camufladas y hasta 40 nacionalistas cerca de Selidovo.

t.me/Soldierline/3088


----------



## Aurkitu (11 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _La visita de Boris Johnson a Kiev confirma el lugar de Londres como principal aliado de Ucrania. "Las unidades de élite de las fuerzas especiales SAS han estado presentes en Ucrania desde el comienzo de la guerra, así como los Delta estadounidenses", dijo una fuente de inteligencia francesa._



Como en Siria, esa tibieza con los _socios_, siempre me ha costado entenderla.


----------



## amcxxl (11 Abr 2022)

Finlandia no era un pais en 1917 era el Gran Ducado de Finlandia , parte de Rusia desde que sacaron a los suecos en 1809 , la independencia de la dio Vladimir Illich "Lenin"

despues se convirtio en una dictadura fascista y Hitler provcovo una guerra alli para probar al ejercito sovietico

las conversaciones de Hitler con Mannerheim estan grabadas


----------



## Billy Ray (11 Abr 2022)

_Sí, eso parece un destello del objetivo y no un disparo. Deberíamos tener mucho cuidado de no exagerar con las acusaciones de "disparar". Eso sería un acto muy significativo. Si realmente ocurriera.

Fuentes oficiales de #BELARUS (Servicio de Guardia de Fronteras) confirmaron el disparo antes del uso de luces estroboscópicas. Desde entonces, se ha aclarado que se lanzaron bolas de metal utilizando una honda. Hay daños en las paredes y equipos del puesto de control fronterizo de #Peschatka._

Los polacos són unos putos tarados, no creía que esta gente estuviera tan averiada. Va a tener razón Arrekarallo, que decía que el ataque alemán estuvo plenamente justificado, al final me lo voy a tener que creer.


----------



## tomasjos (11 Abr 2022)

“Mi vida en Rusia ha terminado”


En unas cinco semanas desde el comienzo de la invasión rusa, cuatro millones de refugiados huyeron de Ucrania. En el mismo período, se cree que al menos 300.000 rusos




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## tomasjos (11 Abr 2022)

“Mi vida en Rusia ha terminado”


En unas cinco semanas desde el comienzo de la invasión rusa, cuatro millones de refugiados huyeron de Ucrania. En el mismo período, se cree que al menos 300.000 rusos




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Europa está despertando muy rápido y el próximo ciclo electoral será difícil para las élites actuales, quienes, por el bien de Estados Unidos, se involucraron en la guerra de las sanciones, sufriendo enormes pérdidas económicas. Pero recibirán un golpe más poderoso de mis compatriotas: perezosos, caprichosos, histéricos y complejos. Los ucranianos durante ocho años han olvidado cómo vivir en una sociedad normal y convertir cualquier medio nutritivo en una pocilga. Tal escenario no fue difícil de calcular, porque esta es el arma secreta real de Putin.



El Viruelo y sus menestros plantean meter en nuestra patria a 1.000.000 de refugiados ucranianos a mesa y mantel puesto.

PD- Ojo que yo estoy a favor de acoger mujeres, niños y ancianos cristianos, pero no estoy a favor de que el Viruelo mande al paro *a un millon mas de españoles !!!.*


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> si fabricaron cocteles Molotov con ese tipo de sustancias para al golpe del Maidan y asesinaron bastantes policias quemados vivos



Como dato curioso en España se auto-prohibieron usar este tipo de cocteles (napalm) en las manifestaciones universitarias contra Franco, solo cocteles defensivos para parar el trafico.

El método era el siguiente, 2 ciclomotores paraban el trafico cruzándose en la calle escogida. y unos metros más adelante para no causar daños a los vehículos ni a los ciclomotores se tiraban unos cuantos cocteles, tiro parabólico para que formara un charco, con exceso de aceite así duraban más tiempo. Se producía un atasco y las furgos de la poli (grises) no podían llegar dando tiempo a dispersarse en el lugar adecuado.


----------



## Truki (11 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Civiles libaneses, muestran su apoyo a Rusia, desde una bella playa del Mediterraneo...



Rusia tiene todo el trigo que a ellos les falta, a ver si pueden hacer un trato porque la situación en el Líbano se puede complicar .


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> El 43 da poder a Borrell, y cita al 42 donde detalla el tipo de misiones. Recuerda que para la UE no están haciendo un acto de guerra, esta operación de envío de armas entraba dentro del "fondo de apoyo a la paz".
> 
> La política común de seguridad y defensa forma parte integrante de la política exterior y de seguridad común. Ofrecerá a la Unión una capacidad operativa basada en medios civiles y militares. *La Unión podrá recurrir a dichos medios en misiones fuera de la Unión que tengan por objetivo garantizar el mantenimiento de la paz, la prevención de conflictos y el fortalecimiento de la seguridad internacional*, conforme a los principios de la Carta de las Naciones Unidas. La ejecución de estas tareas se apoyará en las capacidades proporcionadas por los Estados miembros.



Bajo ese articulo nos meten en la IIIGM, *"restablecer la legalidad ucraniana", *la UE vale para todo, solo tienen que retorcer las leyes, utilizar subterfugios y eufemismos.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Abr 2022)

3,5% lo podemos tener perfectamente a finales/principios de año. Mayo cierra al 0,75 y tenemos otras 7 subidas en 2022, algunas de ellas de medio punto, ahí lo tienes. En cualquier caso lo que rompa por meter tipos en el entorno del 4% ya estaba roto con anterioridad, largo y tendido se ha comentado tal punto en Burbuja.

Este tipo de inflación o la paras en seco metiendo la economía en recesión o sino acabarás con inflación disparada y recesión de igual forma. Y aún metiendo la economía en recesión de forma intencionada, la convivencia de inflación con la propia recesión durante algún tiempo, es muy probable.


----------



## Harman (11 Abr 2022)

El superávit de la cuenta corriente de Rusia, que generalmente cae en marzo debido a la reducción de la demanda de energía en Europa, rompió el récord de 15 años este año gracias al aumento de los precios de la energía

t.me/boris_rozhin/41599


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Abr 2022)

Truki dijo:


> Rusia tiene todo el trigo que a ellos les falta, a ver si pueden hacer un trato porque la situación en el Líbano se puede complicar .



El Libano esta a un paso de una nueva guerra civil...


----------



## ZARGON (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (11 Abr 2022)

_Actualización de la estrategia y las tácticas de #Ucrania

1-#UA ya ha dado por perdida la campaña primaria, ya que las tácticas de lucha de las fuerzas #Ucranianas han cambiado notablemente. Ya no operan en grupos acorazados, las unidades se han dividido en grupos de infantería de 10-15 personas armados principalmente con ATGMs. 1/5
Actualización de la estrategia y la táctica de #Ucrania

2-Estos pequeños grupos de infantería ligera operan esencialmente en forma de guerrilla. Dada la gran cantidad de ATGM suministradas por Occidente, las fuerzas ucranianas han adoptado una táctica de ataque y huida, utilizando una sola ATGM, para luego abandonarla y retirarse. 2/5
Actualización de la estrategia y la táctica de #Ucrania

3-El problema de esta táctica es que no todas las ATGM son iguales. #La #NLAW, por ejemplo, ha demostrado ser catastróficamente inadecuada en esta campaña, según informan las fuerzas rusas que operan en Ucrania. Otros no son tan efectivos como se dice. 3/5
Actualización de la estrategia y las tácticas de #Ucrania

4Además, el entrenamiento cada vez más deficiente de los nuevos reclutas, el nivel de moral más bajo, las frecuentes deserciones, rendiciones y la captura como #POW|s por parte de las fuerzas rusas ha hecho que los militares de la #UA sean cada vez menos efectivos. 4/5
Actualización de la estrategia y táctica de #Ucrania

5-Todavía habrá batallas blindadas mientras #Rusia aprieta el lazo alrededor del #Caldero de Donbass, pero el cambio de táctica por parte de #Ucrania es una admisión de derrota, ya que #UA busca cambiar el curso a la guerra de desgaste (como se confirma indirectamente por #Zelensky). 5/5_



Esta respuesta me parece acertada:

_El terreno, en el este de Ucrania, tampoco es propicio para este tipo de tácticas... Sin blindaje, estos grupos son particularmente vulnerables al fuego de tanques, ya que las AFGM podrían derribar un tanque, pero no varios, lo que los deja expuestos a una réplica devastadora. #EscuadronesSuicidas #UcraniaRusia_


----------



## Billy Ray (11 Abr 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


>



BOOOM!!


----------



## Zepequenhô (11 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El superávit de la cuenta corriente de Rusia, que generalmente cae en marzo debido a la reducción de la demanda de energía en Europa, rompió el récord de 15 años este año gracias al aumento de los precios de la energía
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/41599
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1021752



EEUU ha sancionado a la UE, no a Rusia.


----------



## Mitrofán (11 Abr 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Creo que no es correcta tu afirmación de no ser por una línea horizontal que en realidad sea torticera.
> 
> De África aplicarás hasta la extensión de la punta de Somalia. Casi 10K.
> 
> Si de Rusia lo aplicas hasta los confines próximos a Alaska serán más de 12K. Pero torticeramente se podrá decir que esa horizontal de Rusia no llega ni a Moscú. Me equivoco?



En realidad

Africa: 7393 km




Rusia: 8059 km


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Abr 2022)

*Sesión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa ruso Igor Konashenkov a las 19.00 horas del 11 de abril de 2022 sobre el progreso de la operación especial en Ucrania
*
▪En la tarde del 11 de abril, en el área del asentamiento de CHASOV YAR, región de Donetsk, el sistema de misiles *Kinzhal* destruyó un puesto de mando enterrado y bien protegido de un grupo de tropas ucranianas en Donbass.

▪Misiles lanzados desde el aire de alta precisión cerca de la aldea de SELIDOVO región de Donetsk, destruyeron: un lanzador de misiles ucraniano Tochka-U, dos lanzacohetes múltiples en un refugio subterráneo, dos grupos camuflados de armas y equipo militar y hasta 40 nacionalistas ucranianos.

▪En la zona del asentamiento de NOVOGRODOVKA, región de Donetsk, se destruyó el campamento base de la organización terrorista nazi del Sector Derecho.

▪Durante el día, misiles terrestres de alta precisión en las áreas de las áreas pobladas de POPASNAYA, NOVOZVANOVKA y ZOLOTOE de la región de Donetsk destruyeron: un puesto de mando y observación de batallón, tres bastiones de la compañía, dos grupos tácticos de la compañía del 24 de Ucrania brigada mecanizada y una brigada de defensa territorial, así como dos centros de agrupación de personal, armamento y equipo militar.

▪*En total, como resultado de los ataques en estas áreas, fueron destruidos hasta 300 militantes ucranianos, más de 50 vehículos blindados de combate y hasta 25 vehículos para diversos fines.*

▪Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron un caza *Su-27* de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania en el área del pueblo de SINELNIKOVO, región de Dnepropetrovsk.

▪La aviación operacional-táctica de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas golpeó 42 instalaciones militares de Ucrania. Entre ellos: tres puestos de mando, dos estaciones de radar para iluminación y orientación, un depósito de combustible, así como 35 bastiones y áreas de concentración de equipo militar ucraniano.

▪En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, 130 aeronaves, 99 helicópteros, 243 S-300, Buk-M1, sistemas de misiles antiaéreos Osa AKM, 441 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 2132 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 241 Se han destruido instalaciones de múltiples sistemas de lanzamiento de cohetes, 913 piezas de artillería de campaña y morteros, así como 2.028 unidades de vehículos militares especiales. 

#Rusia Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Honkler (11 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> BOOOM!!



Si esto fuera cierto, sería un bombazo…


----------



## ryder87 (11 Abr 2022)

El ejército ruso capturó una de las áreas fortificadas más poderosas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Izyum Los tanquistas que ocuparon Kamenka recibieron premios. Nuestras tropas están rompiendo las defensas en esta área de la región de Kharkiv para atravesar la retaguardia del grupo APU en el Donbass y cerrar la bolsa
Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Abr 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


>



Y que hace un general norteamericano en Mariupol? Amos, no me joodaaassss.

Lo mismo está teniendo más bajas USA que Rusia...


----------



## NPI (11 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de España: Los ministros de Asuntos Exteriores de la UE discutirán la posibilidad de imponer sanciones al sector petrolero ruso debido a la situación en torno a Ucrania.
> 
> Adelante, háganlo
> 
> _



Unión Europea hacedlo u os CALLÁIS de una vez.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (11 Abr 2022)

ese edificio se ha caido sin que le de ningun misil, solo por un "incendio"
mientras tanto este ultimo mes hemos visto cantidad de fotos de edificios ucranianos de pie despues de haberles dado duramente y haberse incendiado

es loleante


----------



## NPI (11 Abr 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Desde el momento en que uno piensa "si yo estoy en el lugar de ese señor, lo que menos me interesa es que sepan que existo". Puedes a partir de esto yo diria que fake, fake



Es un ACTOR más como los del 2020-2021-2022


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (11 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> BOOOM!!



Esperemos que no sea un BOOOM nuclear.


----------



## Jotagb (11 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El Viruelo y sus menestros plantean meter en nuestra patria a 1.000.000 de refugiados ucranianos a mesa y mantel puesto.
> 
> PD- Ojo que yo estoy a favor de acoger mujeres, niños y ancianos cristianos, pero no estoy a favor de que el Viruelo mande al paro *a un millon mas de españoles !!!.*



Sin saber el español imagínate los trabajos que harán, recolecta de fruta o trabajos en limpieza.


----------



## Elimina (11 Abr 2022)

Qué prisa tienen por autodestruirse.
En España por lo menos se hizo un referéndum. Bananero y mentiroso, pero uno de los 2 que se han hecho en democracia. Aún tendremos que enseñarles algo.


----------



## NPI (11 Abr 2022)

Don Luriio dijo:


> Con la inflación que hay de países OTAN, ingresar de lo único que te va a proteger es de la propia OTAN, no sea que te mantengas neutral y te monten una operación fuerza aliada como la de Yugoslavia.



Mensaje mío 26 febrero 2022


> Suecia y Finlandia son países NEUTRALES eso para empezar. Pero si sus gobiernos quieren ser MARIONETAS del otro lado del Atlántico Norte tendrán que atenerse a las consecuencias.
> 
> Y una última cosa, lo de permitir dar voto al pueblo para decidir ese asunto tan trascendental se ve que no es del agrado de los PROPAGANDISTAS del foro.



Guerra en Ucrania XV

P.D.: cosecha mía, la encuesta en Finlandia como sea como las de España , les veo un futuro muy sombrío/negro al país en cuestión. Por último, luego no quiero lloros por las RRSS, hay que apechugar tanto para lo bueno como para lo malo.


----------



## HUROGÁN (11 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> ¿Se están quedando sin gasolina?



Es que de tanto echarles girasol acaban gripando.


----------



## Simo Hayha (11 Abr 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Esos tanques por donde los van a meter?
> Lo suyo es volarlos por los aires en cuanto pisen suelo ucro.
> 
> Por otro lado, tendrán que adiestrar a sus tropas en el manejo de esos tanques, los van entrenar en suelo OTAN?



Pues van a entrar por donde está entrando todo el armamento, por la frontera oeste de Ucrania. Hace dos días los checos les entregaron a los ucranios varios s300, y los cochino-rusos a verlas venir. El adiestramiento puede tener lugar en UK o en polonia. Ayer mismo llegaron de vuelta a Ucrania un grupo de soldados que han sido instruidos en EEUU el uso de drones switchblade.


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Sin saber el español imagínate los trabajos que harán, recolecta de fruta o trabajos en limpieza.



No necesariamente, paguitas que ratearan a los de la etnia, pisos regalados y mas deuda, todo eso se traducira en mas inseguridad y paro, la gestion de la crisis por parte de "Antonio" es putapenica.


----------



## Evangelion (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mitrofán (11 Abr 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Esto no es crimen de odio ni nada, no hay nada que censurar aquí.
> 
> Yo me cago en el imperio.



más allá del limes romano las sensibilidades son otras


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Pues van a entrar por donde está entrando todo el armamento, por la frontera oeste de Ucrania. Hace dos días los checos les entregaron a los ucranios varios s300, y los cochino-rusos a verlas venir. El adiestramiento puede tener lugar en UK o en polonia. Ayer mismo llegaron de vuelta a Ucrania un grupo de soldados que han sido instruidos en EEUU el uso de drones switchblade.



Los rusos ya han destruido los S-300 enviados por los eslovacos. 36 horas en territorio ucraniano han durado.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Abr 2022)

Radar ucraniano 36D6 (S-300) se estrelló, puente Antonovsky


----------



## ryder87 (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Evangelion (11 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Porque el gobierno ucraniano lleva masacrando rusos en su propio territorio desde 2014. Es un casus beli de manual, y aprovechas esa circunstancia para hacerte con partes estratégicas de Ucrania, que además en el pasado fueron rusas.



Que Territorio ruso?
Es para un amigo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Abr 2022)

⚡*Se informa que el puerto de Mariupol está bajo el control de las fuerzas de la República Popular de Donetsk - afirma el jefe de la RPD*


----------



## Top5 (11 Abr 2022)

Finlandia formaba parte del imperio Ruso antes de la primera guerra mundial desde el año 1809.

En 1917 consiguió la independencia precisamente por el hundimiento del imperio zarista y la creación de la Unión Soviética...

La guerra que dices *fue una guerra civil entre conservadores y socialdemocratas del propio país...*
Ese país se desangró en una guerra civil *apoyada* por el segundo imperio alemán (Bando Conservador) y los soviéticos (Bando Socialdemocrata)... 

Así que mucha más gente de la que crees tienen las manos manchadas de sangre.


----------



## Simo Hayha (11 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Los rusos ya han destruido los S-300 enviados por los eslovacos. 36 horas en territorio ucraniano han durado.







*?*


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Abr 2022)

felino66 dijo:


> Primera y segunda parte del vídeo donde disparan desde un tanque a un grupo de soldados.
> 
> Aviso que es bastante fuerte, no puedo poner spoiler (no sé porqué).
> 
> Disculpas si ya está posteado, me cuesta ir al día con el hilo.



15 perdices con un solo cartucho !!!.  

PD- Dos perdices con un solo cartucho, varias veces y una vez cace tres en un charco, al disparar una tercera perdiz volo hacia los perdigones.


----------



## Evangelion (11 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El Libano esta a un paso de una nueva guerra civil...



¿Nueva?
Libano lleva en guerra civil desde...siempre. Con epocas de mayor o menor intensidad.


----------



## Jotagb (11 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Son igual que los rusos o polacos, borrachos y ...


----------



## Baltasar G thang (11 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



suenan a ruso todos
igual que si entras en un server el counterstrike

y luego diran que son paises distintos


----------



## hartman (11 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Los rusos ya han destruido los S-300 enviados por los eslovacos. 36 horas en territorio ucraniano han durado.



ya son mas horas que la cotizacion del nini de elda.


----------



## Arraki (11 Abr 2022)

Fue en 1939 y en esa guerra se demostró la incompetencia de los mandos rusos, una de las razones por las que provocó que Hitler se animara con Rusia. Además 2 años antes el ejército había sido descabezado literalmente.

Si quieres te resumo que los mandos rusos iban poco menos que de excursión como si fueran a conseguir sus objetivos simplemente por su virtud, como la cruzada de los niños. Iban con orquestas tocando música en cabeza de los pelotones haciendo poco menos que el subnormal.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> *?*



Lo tienes en múltiples medios de comunicación y foros de seguimiento del conflicto.









Russian strike destroys S-300 missile launchers in Ukraine, defense ministry says


Russia has destroyed S-300 anti-aircraft missile systems which had been supplied to Ukraine by a European country, Russia’s defense ministry said on Monday




english.alarabiya.net


----------



## vettonio (11 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> "Don Julián" se tenía que llamar este traidor irredento que se hace llamar Sánchez.



La historia del conde don Julián es mas complicada de lo que algunos quieren presentar y como no es el momento y lugar no me voy a extender. Además, estoy todavía bajo los efectos de la rajada de Zhukov.

Prefiero callar y escuchar, que es como se aprende.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Abr 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


>



Ussa News no es que se diga que sea una fuente fiable de nada....es una mierda de fuente.

No va por ti, va por el twit


----------



## Evangelion (11 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> *?*



Si y en Dnipro segun las fuentes putinianas ...ha llegado a Dnipro en un día por teletransporte.
Lo normal es que el Sam eslovaco esté y se quede en el oeste de Ucrania, por la zona de Lvov
Y lo normal es ser mas critico (los putinios no lo serán) con las noticias
Dnipro está a mas de 900 Km en linea recta de la frontera eslovaca ( mas de 1200 por carrteras o por vias ferreas) es materialemte imposible que ya estuviera en mitad de Ucrania.


----------



## NPI (11 Abr 2022)

Te has cansado de poner basura del pájaro azul en el hilo.


----------



## magufone (11 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



lol vaya la llevan esos dos encima... por cierto, que hacen que no estan en Ucrania luchando?


----------



## Arraki (11 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> BOOOM!!





Simo Hayha dijo:


> Pues van a entrar por donde está entrando todo el armamento, por la frontera oeste de Ucrania. Hace dos días los checos les entregaron a los ucranios varios s300, y los cochino-rusos a verlas venir. El adiestramiento puede tener lugar en UK o en polonia. Ayer mismo llegaron de vuelta a Ucrania un grupo de soldados que han sido instruidos en EEUU el uso de drones switchblade.



Los S300 ya han volado


----------



## Zepequenhô (11 Abr 2022)

La guerra de invierno fue en 1939.


----------



## magufone (11 Abr 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> suenan a ruso todos
> igual que si entras en un server el counterstrike
> 
> y luego diran que son paises distintos



los borrachos y macarras suenan parecido en todos los lados


----------



## ProfeInsti (11 Abr 2022)

* EE UU advierte de la brutalidad del General ruso al mando.
* Alemania no puede enviar más armamento de sus reservas.
* Kiev vuelve poco a poco a la "normalidad".
* Rusia solo tiene tropas en cinco provincias ucranianas.
* Cada día entra multitud de armamento a Ucrania por las fronteras
* Zelenski: Rusia está chantajeando al mundo con armas nucleares.
* Rusia perdió las batallas de Kiev, Chernizov, Sumi y Nikolaiev.
* Rusia prepara una Ofensiva, y Ukrania una contra ofensiva.
* Mariúpol está practicamente tomada por las tropas rusas.
* La televisión rusa dice que quieren que Ucrania entera
desaparezca y anexionarla a Rusia.


----------



## mazuste (11 Abr 2022)

Si hacemos caso a las últimas declaraciones de Lavrov, podemos deducir que Rusia interpreta
que ahora se ha embarcado en su II 'Gran Guerra Patriótica', ya que ha dejado bien claro
que los objetivos de hoy no son diferentes de los de entonces: repetir la derrota de Hitler.
Lo que significaría que el futuro próximo viene muy turbio.


----------



## Zhukov (11 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Curiosamente Finlandia es otro país 404, un país de mentira, sin Historia alguna, y que estaría divertido que compartiera con Ucrania volver a lo que fue hace un siglo: Nada.




Hombre, te tengo en mucho aprecio. Pero tampoco te pases. Finlandia no es un país de mentira, es una nación, un grupo étnico diferenciado, que no son escandinavos ni rusos, y que ha tenido la mala suerte de estar emparedado entre los dos. Fueron una provincia sueca hasta el siglo XVIII y luego rusa. Se les consideraba algo así como salvajes. En la Guerra de los 30 Años se decía que los "rusos tienen a los tártaros, y los suecos a los finlandeses"
Creo que les vino bien a los finlandeses ser una autonomía dentro del imperio ruso. Bajo Suecia habrían sido absorbidos culturalmente, una segunda Irlanda. Pero es curioso, la dominación rusa al ser más extranjera, tanto en idioma como en religión, desarrolló la conciencia nacional finlandesa. Lástima que los rusos se empeñaran en la rusificación avivando el sentimiento independentista, podrían haber seguido siendo parte de Rusia. Por otra parte eran demasiado distintos y sin ser el mismo caso de Polonia, habrían sido independientes tarde o temprano. Tampoco es que se perdieran gran cosa los rusos.

Curiosamente en el siglo XIX los americanos a los fineses les tenían un desprecio racista por no considerarlos "germánicos" como los inmigrantes nórdicos, diciendo que eran así como medio asiáticos. "Negros de nieve"como los rusos.

Inmis de segunda, ya que en las cuotas de inmigración se prefería a inmigrantes de países protestantes y racialmente compatibles con los anglosajones. Ya ves lo que tiene el racismo anglo. Pero bueno, no hace falta irse tan lejos, antes de que forraran con el petróleo y el gas para los anglos los noruegos eran unos muertos de hambre como los portugueses.

En cuanto a Finlandia, así, por lo que conozco de tratar muchos años a finlandeses en foros de internet y lo que he leído, el país oscila entre la progredumbre sueca y el ser unos nazis impenitentes. Bueno, no exactamente nazis, pero rusófobos como los polacos. La Guerra de Invierno es su mito fundacional patriótico, comprensiblemente y con justicia y lo respeto. Ahora, es una guerra que se podrían haber ahorrado, pero no hicieron caso a Mannerheim. Al final la perdieron, luego se metieron en la guerra de agresión de Hitler, para nada, y tuvieron suerte de no ser ocupados.

Lo de Finlandia es un caso curioso, después de la guerra vivieron un par de décadas que eran un país paria, como le pasó a España, por haber luchado del lado de los nazis, y mientras duró el recuerdo de la guerra les tuvieron miedo a los rusos y trataron de llevarse bien. En los 80 ya se les había pasado el miedo porque la Unión Soviética ya no era lo mismo, y se pusieron a revivir el mito patriótico de la guerra su película de guerra, "Talvisota" es del año 1989.

Cuando cayó la URSS dejaron de tener miedo a los rusos. Ahora por lo que me cuentan les tienen el mismo peligroso sentimiento de desprecio y odio que el resto de Europa. Claro que los finlandeses de ahora no son los de los años 30, ni las condiciones son las mismas. Se han amariconado mucho y con los medios modernos no les aguantan ni media hostia a los rusos. Por eso los más sensatos se oponen a la entrada en la OTAN, pero la rusofobia es cada vez más fuerte.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Abr 2022)

El Jueves empiezan a emitir la serie de TV de Zelensky en no sé que cadena de España... 
Para los amantes de las series.


----------



## Mitrofán (11 Abr 2022)

..


Teuro dijo:


> Según Google Maps, 6.675 km:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1021712
> 
> ...



la distancia más larga en línea recta en la federación rusa va de crimea al extremo sur de la península de kamchatka: 8059 km


----------



## Simo Hayha (11 Abr 2022)

Alemania tiene listo su primer leopard para mandar a Ucrania


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Archimanguina (11 Abr 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> _l_*os tanques ucranianos capturados se emplean contra sus anteriores propietarios, sin siquiera cambiar el camuflaje de píxeles ucraniano.*
> 
> 
> Esta frase sacada del post de zhukov explica por qué los ukras no vieron venir el carro.



al carro si que lo vieron venir que bien grande era, lo que no vieron venir fue el pepinazo que les lanzo desde el cañon.


----------



## Señor X (11 Abr 2022)

ryder87 dijo:


>



He contado 36 BTR (y un montón de camiones). Diría que es el tamaño de un batallón táctico ruso.


----------



## lasoziedad (11 Abr 2022)

*Nehammer, "pesimista" ante la "lógica de guerra" de Putin*

El *jefe del gobierno austríaco* Karl Nehammer dijo sentirse "más bien pesimista" después de su *reunión con Vladimir Putin este lunes*, ya que sigue una "lógica de guerra" y quiere tener un "éxito militar" en Ucrania.

*"No hay que hacerse ilusiones* (...) *El presidente Putin entró de lleno en la lógica de guerra y actuará en consecuencia",* declaró Nehammer a los periodistas tras su visita, la primera de un dirigente europeo desde el inicio de la intervención el 24 de febrero.


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (11 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Mensaje mío 26 febrero 2022
> Guerra en Ucrania XV
> 
> P.D.: cosecha mía, la encuesta en Finlandia como sea como las de España , les veo un futuro muy sombrío/negro al país en cuestión. Por último, luego no quiero lloros por las RRSS, hay que apechugar tanto para lo bueno como para lo malo.



*PAÍSEH SOVERANOJJJ


*


----------



## hartman (11 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> El Jueves empiezan a emitir la serie de TV de Zelensky en no sé que cadena de España...
> Para los amantes de las series.



telecirco.


----------



## Evangelion (11 Abr 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> He contado 36 BTR (y un montón de camiones). Diría que es el tamaño de un batallón táctico ruso.



Ya les está esperando.


----------



## xenofonte (11 Abr 2022)

Viva Irlanda


----------



## lasoziedad (11 Abr 2022)

*Francia retiene el envío a Rusia de dos cuadros de la colección Morozov*

El Gobierno francés ha retenido el envío de vuelta a Rusia de un cuadro de la colección Morozov p*erteneciente a un oligarca* y *cedido en préstamo a la Fundación Louis Vuitton* para la exposición 'Iconos del arte moderno', además de otra pintura de la misma colección.

El* resto de la colección*, compuesta por unas 200 obras de Gauguin, Renoir, Matisse, Bonnard o Van Gogh y que se encontraban en la capital francesa, no se ha visto afectada por esta decisión y *debería ser repatriada a Rusia en los próximos días,* según recoge Europa Press de 'Le Monde'.

Uno de los lienzos en cuestión es un *autorretrato *realizado en 1912 por el pintor *Piotr Konchalovski* (1876-1956), considerado el 'Cézanne ruso'. La pintura pertenece a* Petr Aven, un reputado oligarca cercano al presidente ruso Vladimir Putin.*


----------



## mazuste (11 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Y que hace un general norteamericano en Mariupol? Amos, no me joodaaassss.
> 
> Lo mismo está teniendo más bajas USA que Rusia...



Del "Coronel Cassad"
.*..La ciudadana ucraniana, conocida por el servicio de inteligencia como Klute,*
_* había acompañado siempre al general como esposa viajera, confidente e
intérprete. En cuanto se recibió la información de que esta mujer había
llegado a Mariupol, Rusia lanzó una operación militar y bloqueó*_
*la ciudad. "*

Habrá película, casi seguro...__


----------



## ferrys (11 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Canadá gastó 1 mil millones de dólares en la capacitación de los nazis ucranianos durante 8 años.
> Pero además de Canadá, Estados Unidos, gran Bretaña y otros se ocuparon de este tema.
> Esto es nuevamente a la cuestión de cómo el nazismo Ucraniano fue inflado con armas y dinero, institucionalizándolo e integrándolo en el estado Ucraniano. Recientemente, el proceso llegó a la línea de meta y Azov se incluyó directamente en las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania, y en Occidente comenzó su legalización abierta, aunque recientemente se llamó una organización "neonazi" y "terrorista".
> 
> ...



Esto es una guerra mundial donde los ucranianos son un experimento mas. Se necesita sus servicios. Se les manda el armamento y instrucción necesario y por medio de empresas privadas se les proporciona apoyo humano. Pero son voluntarios. Ningún país OTAN se puede permitir mandar a sus soldados allí en contra de su voluntad. El escandalo sería mayúsculo.
La nueva era de las guerras iniciada en Iraq y ahora oficializada.


----------



## piru (11 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> * ¿Qué crees que podría haber pasado aquí, donde los nazis ucranianos se comen un disparo de un T-72B3 ruso en contacto (!) , mientras se toman selfies sin cuidado entre ellos? Solo respuestas incorrectas. .
> *



En el 33" hay un segundo disparo que descarta el disparo por error.


----------



## lasoziedad (11 Abr 2022)

*Borrell apunta al embargo al petróleo ruso pero evita fijar plazos*

El Alto Representante de la UE para Política Exterior, Josep Borrell, se ha marcado este lunes como* objetivo* un *embargo al petróleo ruso* como* próxima sanción* en represalia a la guerra en Ucrania, que entra en una nueva fase con el recrudecimiento del conflicto en el Donbás.
*"Es importante empezar por el petróleo, que representa una gran factura y es fácil de reemplazar",* ha afirmado en rueda de prensa desde Luxemburgo, tras la reunión de ministros de Exteriores que ha servido para lanzar este debate.

Según ha indicado Borrell, la UE pagó cuatro veces más el año pasado por el suministro de crudo que de gas, unos 80.000 millones frente a 20.000 millones, por lo que se ha fijado el petróleo como próxima meta en la espiral de sanciones de la UE, una vez la *Comisión Europea ya trabaja en otro paquete de restricciones* después de las primeras sanciones al sector energético, al carbón, la semana pasada.

*"De momento no hemos llegado a cerrar un método colectivo vinculante, pero cada uno lo hace por su lado y tienen planes para acabar con esa dependencia"*, ha explicado el Alto Representante, poniendo en valor el compromiso de los socios europeos de dar pasos en esta dirección.


----------



## ccartech (11 Abr 2022)

basurina: -Continúan los preparativos para el cerco del grupo más fuerte de tropas ucranianas ... Según datos preliminares, el grupo se estima en 90 a 100 mil personas Si este grupo no se rinde, Ucrania esencialmente perderá su ejército.


----------



## JoséBatallas (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (11 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Que Territorio ruso?
> Es para un amigo.



El mismo que Libia con la intervención de la OTAN.


----------



## Sinjar (11 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ⚡*Se informa que el puerto de Mariupol está bajo el control de las fuerzas de la República Popular de Donetsk - afirma el jefe de la RPD*



Vamos!!!


----------



## ferrys (11 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Hombre, te tengo en mucho aprecio. Pero tampoco te pases. Finlandia no es un país de mentira, es una nación, un grupo étnico diferenciado, que no son escandinavos ni rusos, y que ha tenido la mala suerte de estar emparedado entre los dos. Fueron una provincia sueca hasta el siglo XVIII y luego rusa. Se les consideraba algo así como salvajes. En la Guerra de los 30 Años se decía que los "rusos tienen a los tártaros, y los suecos a los finlandeses"
> Creo que les vino bien a los finlandeses ser una autonomía dentro del imperio ruso. Bajo Suecia habrían sido absorbidos culturalmente, una segunda Irlanda. Pero es curioso, la dominación rusa al ser más extranjera, tanto en idioma como en religión, desarrolló la conciencia nacional finlandesa. Lástima que los rusos se empeñaran en la rusificación avivando el sentimiento independentista, podrían haber seguido siendo parte de Rusia. Por otra parte eran demasiado distintos y sin ser el mismo caso de Polonia, habrían sido independientes tarde o temprano. Tampoco es que se perdieran gran cosa los rusos.
> 
> Curiosamente en el siglo XIX los americanos a los fineses les tenían un desprecio racista por no considerarlos "germánicos" como los inmigrantes nórdicos, diciendo que eran así como medio asiáticos. "Negros de nieve"como los rusos.
> ...



A ver, los finlandeses son 5 millones. Importan una mierda.


----------



## Billy Ray (11 Abr 2022)

Traducción del interrogatorio a los prisioneros ucranianos:


----------



## Sinjar (11 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> *?*



Fuchida ya te lo pusimos más atrás..


----------



## Evangelion (11 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> El mismo que Libia con la intervención de la OTAN.



Patada a seguir.....


----------



## Elimina (11 Abr 2022)

A partir del 42:30 nos cuentan cómo se pueden cometer crímenes atroces durante años, tener buena imagen internacional durante mucho tiempo y gozar del favor de los poderosos.









El condensador de fluzo - Programa 12: ¡No tienes corazón! O Los villanos de la historia


El condensador de fluzo se fija en los villanos y sus desmanes. A lo largo de la Historia se han elaborado discursos maniqueos pensados para forjar...



www.rtve.es





EDITO: el giro final es, evidentemente, el premio Novela de la Paz al mejor actor.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los ucranianos muertos por Covid-19, los cuentan como victimas de la guerra, que malos malisimos que son los ruskies, caspita !!!.



Es todo demasiado incoherente . Y como llevamos dos años de falacias descomunales , esta guerra es una más . 

Por citar algunas :

Provocar una guerra por miedo a que suceda una guerra en el futuro es absurdo
De querer atacar a Ucrania haber aprovechado el coronavirus que es gratis
Si el problema es Zelenski, antes de asesinar a miles de personas inocentes, la KGB podría haber coronabichado al presidente y dar un pucherazo como se hizo con Biden.


Suponer que destruyendo un país va a conseguir que la población les aplauda no tiene sentido.
Al enorme gasto de movilizar al ejército y la muerte de los soldados y destrucción de los tanques, se suman las sanciones internacionales y el desprestigio llevando a Rusia a un aislamiento como en la época del telón de acero.
El envío de armas por parte de los países europeos para asesinar rusos es una declaración de guerra . Lo que matan son los misiles, no quien aprieta el botón , es absurdo suponer que quien mató a los japoneses de Hiroshima y Nagasaki fueron los pilotos y no quien envió las bombas. por lo tanto Rusia tiene el derecho y el deber de atacar a sus enemigos.
Del código QR y el ataque a los no vacunados que hace unas semanas eran los marginados sociales , ahora millones de mujeres y niños ucranianos sin vacunar se reparten por todos los países europeos . Deberían enviar algunos a Australia a ver como encajan lo de Djokovic.
Y muchas más , pero si me alargo más de dos frases, nadie lo lee.


----------



## rejon (11 Abr 2022)

*La UE busca mantener su unidad en la discusión de nuevas sanciones a Rusia.*
Los ministros de Relaciones Exteriores de la Unión Europea hablaron este lunes en Luxemburgo de un* sexto paquete de sanciones* contra Rusia, aunque cada vez sea más difícil llegar a un consenso y se multiplican los llamados a proteger la unidad del bloque.

"Hemos continuado las discusiones sobre sanciones. Pero ninguna decisión ha sido adoptada en esta jornada" dijo el jefe de la diplomacia de la UE, Josep Borrell, al fin de una reunión de cancilleres en Luxemburgo. Con relación a Ucrania, la prioridad ahora es la ayuda militar, añadió, informa Afp.

"Los ucranianos temen una enorme ofensiva [de Rusia] en la región del Donbás. Ellos se preparan y nosotros los auxiliamos, eso no es un secreto", dijo. Así, los cancilleres de los países de la UE autorizaron un paquete de 500 millones de euros (unos 540 millones de dólares) para financiar y entregar equipos bélicos a Ucrania, en una decisión que aún deberá ser ratificada por un pequeño grupo de países.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (11 Abr 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Esto es una guerra mundial donde los ucranianos son un experimento mas. Se necesita sus servicios. Se les manda el armamento y instrucción necesario y por medio de empresas privadas se les proporciona apoyo humano. Pero son voluntarios. Ningún país OTAN se puede permitir mandar a sus soldados allí en contra de su voluntad. El escandalo sería mayúsculo.
> La nueva era de las guerras iniciada en Iraq y ahora oficializada.



Zelensky es el tónto útil de USA como lo fué el Aznar de entonces, sólo que esta vez la guerra ha venido a su territorio.


----------



## capitán almeida (11 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Traducción del interrogatorio a los prisioneros ucranianos:



Los héroes de gaviotón


----------



## delhierro (11 Abr 2022)

Y controlan el cielo , y tienen satelites. Algunos se piensan que son el Irak de Sadam o algo similar.

No que no entiendo es que detruyan los depositos pero dejen pasar la electricidad para que los de Kiev, muevan los trenes con maquinas electricas. La verdad es que hay cosas que me sorprenden.


----------



## Hal8995 (11 Abr 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


>



Me parece muy raro.

O lo están interrogando en secreto lo bb ya habría salido en medios rusos. Sería una buena para enseñar.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (11 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Tenemos por aquí a supuestos beatos, inmaculados y puros de carroña, que ponían el grito en el cielo cuando alguien posteaba la foto de un cadáver ruso exigiendo "spoiler", ahora mismo pajeándose a dos manos con la carne triturada de unos ucranianos al lado de un tanque. Curioso.



No es cierto, yo no he observado lo mismo, como mínimo se han puesto spoilers y se avisa del duro contenido de las imágenes.

No es el mismo tratamiento que dan algunos perros carroñeros como Asteriscos, Rejón y compañía.


----------



## Billy Ray (11 Abr 2022)

Esto sí que no es postureo, esto es un combate real, el que hace fuego de supresión es alcanzado.


----------



## Oso Polar (11 Abr 2022)

Aún creen que se va a solucionar lo de la inflación, estos papanatas de economistas que están en el FED nos van a llevar a una crisis ni de la que te imaginas.


----------



## piru (11 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Actualización de la estrategia y las tácticas de #Ucrania
> 
> 1-#UA ya ha dado por perdida la campaña primaria, ya que las tácticas de lucha de las fuerzas #Ucranianas han cambiado notablemente. Ya no operan en grupos acorazados, las unidades se han dividido en grupos de infantería de 10-15 personas armados principalmente con ATGMs. 1/5
> Actualización de la estrategia y la táctica de #Ucrania
> ...



Tácticas de guerrilla en un país llano como la palma de la mano? No parece buena idea.


----------



## Elimina (11 Abr 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Me parece muy raro.
> 
> O lo están interrogando en secreto lo bb ya habría salido en medios rusos. Sería una buena para enseñar.



Este era el que estaba en el puerto, ¿no? Pues ya está: puerto tomado, coronel Smith al bolsillo.


----------



## Trajanillo (11 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ucrania resiste un día más y se prepara para lo peor. Pero no se rendirá a pesar de las atrocidades del ejército fascista ruso.



Eso, Ucrania vencerá o no, pero tu habrás dado todo por la libertad y la democracia de Ucrania, rejon Keywarrior legend


----------



## radium (11 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Tengo un amigo y compañero de empresa en "luna de miel" por el sudeste asiático, y en los hoteles de Tailandia tiene turistas rusos a su alrededor.
> 
> La semana pasada, dos días en Dubai, lo mismo.
> 
> La vida sigue.



Los turistas rusos de suits premium, restaurantes premiun no van a volver a españa.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Abr 2022)

no creas...


----------



## kasperle1966 (11 Abr 2022)

*Guerra económica y militarización de las finanzas internacionales*



*El jueves el Financial Times publicó el primero de una serie de reportajes titulados “La militarización de las finanzas”, que está en relación directa con la agresión desencadenada contra Rusia por occidente, según expresión literal del periódico (*). Como ven, el capital financiero internacional, a diferencia de los mequetrefes, no tiene inconveniente en hablar a sus lectores sin pelos en la lengua.*
El plan económico de los imperialistas contra Rusia, asegura el periódico, ha sido diseñado por Janet Yellen, que presidió la Reserva Federal de Estados Unidos, y Mario Draghi, el antiguo director del Banco Central Europeo. Son ellos los que han embargado gran parte de los 643.000 millones de dólares de reservas de divisas de Moscú, lo cual es una declaración de guerra económica contra Rusia.
El objetivo es empujar a la divisa rusa “a una caída libre”. *Se trata de un tipo de guerra totalmente nuevo: la militarización del dólar estadounidense y de otras monedas occidentales para castigar a sus adversarios.
No tiene nada que ver con la Guerra de Ucrania porque los planes se vienen discutiendo desde hace dos décadas*. En Estados Unidos están hartos de las interminables agresiones militares a terceros países y la guerra económica pretende llenar en parte el vacío. Las sanciones económicas se han convertido en la nueva política de seguridad nacional, en sustitución de la diplomacia y la guerra.
La militarización de las finanzas tendrá profundas repercusiones para el futuro de la política y la economía internacionales. Muchos de los supuestos básicos de la era posterior a la Guerra Fría están siendo revocados. En su día la mundialización se vendió como una menera de evitar los conflictos. La red de dependencia acercaría cada vez más a los antiguos enemigos. En cambio, se ha convertido en un nuevo campo de batalla.
El poder de las sanciones financieras se debe a la ubicuidad del dólar estadounidense. Es la moneda más utilizada para las transacciones internacionales, en las que suele intervenir un banco estadounidense. Los mercados de capitales estadounidenses son los más grandes del mundo y los bonos del Tesoro de Estados Unidos actúan como red de seguridad para el sistema financiero mundial.
En consecuencia, es muy difícil que las instituciones financieras, los bancos centrales e incluso muchas empresas funcionen si están aisladas del dólar y del sistema financiero estadounidense. Si a esto le añadimos el euro, que es la segunda moneda con más reservas de los bancos centrales, así como la libra esterlina, el yen y el franco suizo, el impacto de estas sanciones es aún más aterrador.
Estados Unidos ya ha sancionado antes a ciertos bancos centrales (Corea del Norte, Irán y Venezuela), pero en gran medida estaban aislados del mercado mundial. Las sanciones contra el banco central de Rusia representan una primicia: el uso del arma contra una economía importante y la primera vez en una guerra en la que participa una de las principales potencias nucleares.
El plan conlleva grandes riesgos. Las sanciones del banco central podrían provocar una reacción contra el dominio del dólar en las finanzas mundiales. En las cinco semanas transcurridas desde la imposición del bloqueo, el rublo ruso ha recuperado gran parte del terreno perdido inicialmente y Moscú afirma que encontrarán formas para eludir las sanciones.
La congelación de las reservas de Rusia marcan un cambio histórico en la dirección de la política internacional. “Estas sanciones económicas son un nuevo tipo de gobierno económico con el poder de infligir un daño que rivaliza con el poder militar”, reconoció Biden en un discurso en Varsovia a finales de marzo. Estaban “socavando la fuerza de Rusia, su capacidad de reconstruir su ejército y su capacidad de proyectar su poder”.
*Una policía económica mundial*
La nueva etapa de la guerra económica comenzó el 11 de septiembre. Tras los atentados terroristas de 2001, Estados Unidos invadió Afganistán, se adentró en Irak para derrocar a Saddam Hussein y utilizó drones asesinos en tres continentes distintos. Pero con mucha menos fanfarria, también ha desarrollado mecanismos para actuar como una fuerza de policía económica mundial.
Unas semanas después de los atentados del 11-S, Bush se comprometió a “privar a los terroristas de financiación”. La controvertida ley patriótica en la que se basaron las detenciones indefinidas, también otorgó al Departamento del Tesoro el poder de excluir del sistema financiero estadounidense a cualquier institución financiera implicada en el blanqueo de capitales.
Casualmente, el primer país amenazado por esta ley fue Ucrania, a la que el Tesoro advirtió en 2002 que sus bancos corrían el riesgo de verse comprometidos por el crimen organizado. Poco después, Ucrania aprobó una nueva ley para prevenir el blanqueo de capitales.
El Tesoro de Estados Unidos también negoció el acceso a los datos de *Swift* sobre presuntos terroristas, el sistema de mensajería con sede en Bélgica que es el canon para las transacciones financieras internacionales, el primer paso de una red de control sobre el dinero que se mueve en el mundo.
Luego las herramientas financieras se aplicaron a Irán con el pretexto de su programa nuclear. Estados Unidos ha intentado restringir el acceso de Irán al sistema financiero internacional. Los funcionarios de la Hacienda estadounidense visitaban los bancos europeos y les informaban discretamente de las cuentas del gobierno iraní. A los gobiernos europeos no les gusta que el fisco estadounidense les diga a sus bancos cómo operar, pero tuvieron que tragar. Nadie se atreve a meterse con el Tesoro estadounidense.
Obama impuso sanciones económicas al banco central de Irán, el último paso de una campaña para estrangular su economía. Las sanciones no sólo presionaron a Irán para que negociara el acuerdo nuclear de 2015, sino que también allanaron el camino para hacer lo mismo con Rusia.
Ir a por el banco central de un país es lo máximo que se puede alcanzar hoy para sancionar a su sector financiero. Los bancos centrales no sólo imprimen dinero y supervisan el sistema bancario, sino que también proporcionan un amortiguador económico vital en una crisis, defendiendo una moneda o pagando importaciones esenciales.
Las reservas de Rusia aumentaron tras la anexión de Crimea en 2014 para asegurarse contra futuras sanciones de Estados Unidos. Las grandes reservas de China en bonos del Tesoro de Estados Unidos se consideraron en su día como una fuente potencial de influencia geopolítica.
Las sanciones occidentales contra el banco central ruso han socavado su capacidad para apoyar la economía. El ataque a un banco central es como tener ahorros para usarlos en caso de emergencia y cuando ésta llega, el banco no permite retirarlos. Probablemente los imperialistas hayan neutralizado unos dos tercios de las reservas rusas.
*Los lacayos de Bruselas firman en blanco*
La Unión Europea lleva las últimas cinco décadas criticando la excesiva influencia de la moneda estadounidense y ahora se está comiendo sus palabras. Bruselas está colaborando estrechamente con Estados Unidos contra Rusia. “Nunca en la historia de la Unión Europea hemos tenido un contacto tan estrecho con los estadounidenses en materia de seguridad como el que tenemos ahora; es algo realmente inédito”, dijo un alto funcionario de la Unión Europea.
*La planificación de las sanciones comenzó en noviembre del año pasado*. Biden pidió a Yellen que elaborara planes sobre las medidas que podrían tomarse para responder a una invasión. A partir de ese momento, Estados Unidos comenzó a coordinarse con la Unión Europea, Reino Unido y otros países vasallos. Desde entonces hasta la invasión del 24 de febrero, los funcionarios del gobierno de Biden pasaron una media de 10 a 15 horas a la semana en videoconferencias con Bruselas y los Estados miembros para coordinar las sanciones.
En Washington, la política de sanciones ha estado dirigida por Daleep Singh, un antiguo funcionario de la Reserva Federal de Nueva York que ahora es asesor de seguridad nacional para la economía internacional en la Casa Blanca, y Wally Adeyemo, un antiguo ejecutivo de *BlackRock* que fue subsecretario del Tesoro. En 2014 ambos trabajaron con el gobierno de Obama cuando Estados Unidos y Europa discrepaban sobre la manera de responder a la anexión de Crimea por parte de Rusia.
La Unión Europea estaba desesperada por evitar un precedente embarazoso más reciente en relación con las sanciones contra Bielorrusia, que resultaron ser mucho más débiles, ya que los distintos países buscaron exenciones para sus industrias. Esta vez el esfuerzo de la Unión Europea se coordinó directamente desde el despacho de Ursula von der Leyen a través de Bjoern Seibert, su jefe de gabinete.
La otra figura central es la ministra de Finanzas de Canadá, *Chrystia Freeland*, a la que ya hemos presentado en otra entrada. Estaba en estrecho contacto con los sicarios de Kiev. Unas horas después de que los tanques rusos empezaran a entrar en Ucrania, *Freeland* envió una propuesta escrita a Estados Unidos con un plan específico dirigido contra el banco central ruso. El primer ministro canadiense, Justin Trudeau, reiteró la propuesta en una cumbre de emergencia de los cabecillas del G7.
*¿Se puede seguir confiando en Estados Unidos?*
Hasta el 24 de febrero, el plan se centraba en que los bancos rusos quedaran aislados de Swift. Luego los imperalistas pusieron en primer plano las opciones más agresivas. En Europa fue Draghi quien impulsó la idea de sancionar a los bancos centrales en la cumbre de emergencia de la Unión Europea la misma noche de la invasión. Italia, uno de los principales importadores de gas ruso, había dudado en el pasado en imponer sanciones. Sin embargo, el dirigente italiano argumentó que las reservas de Rusia podrían utilizarse para amortiguar el golpe de nuevas sanciones.
Tenían que poderarse de la pasta rápidamente. Las conversaciones de última hora cogieron desprevenidos a los segundones, sujetos de la catadura de Pedro Sánchez, que se apresuraron a hacer lo mismo.
Sin embargo, la unidad occidental es aparente. Las grandes potencias occidentales no han definido lo que tendría que hacer Rusia para que se levanten las sanciones, por lo que el Financial Times plantea una buena pregunta: *¿el objetivo es infligir daño a corto plazo a Rusia para inhibir el esfuerzo bélico o se trata de una contención a largo plazo?*
Incluso cuando funcionan, las sanciones tardan mucho tiempo en surtir efecto. Sin embargo, el daño económico se está sintiendo de forma desigual, y Europa está recibiendo un golpe mucho más duro que Estados Unidos.
Hasta ahora, Europa se ha mostrado reacia a imponer un embargo de petróleo y gas, dada la fuerte dependencia del bloque de las importaciones energéticas rusas.
El otro factor clave es si Occidente puede ganar la batalla del discurso sobre las sanciones, tanto en Rusia como en el resto del mundo. A China, India, Brasil y otros países que podrían ayudar a Rusia a escapar de las sanciones occidentales, se les plantea una pregunta clave sobre el papel del dólar en la economía mundial: ¿se puede seguir confiando en Estados Unidos?
La pregunta le da la vuelta por completo a la propaganda mediática de occidente. El problema no es Rusia sino Estados Unidos.
(*) Weaponisation of finance: how the west unleashed ‘shock and awe’ on Russia


----------



## ccartech (11 Abr 2022)

Al final no era un fake ?


----------



## piru (11 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Esto sí que no es postureo, esto es un combate real, el que hace fuego de supresión es alcanzado.



El del RPG se la juega, pero el movimiento previo del que se lleva el tiro delata la posición del francotirador que le dispara. Por el tiempo que se ha tomado el del RPG puede haber habido final feliz.


----------



## ccartech (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## cryfar74 (11 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Y que hace un general norteamericano en Mariupol? Amos, no me joodaaassss.
> 
> Lo mismo está teniendo más bajas USA que Rusia...



Bueno, aun hay que poner en duda la captura de el militar Usano, mientras EEUU y Rusia no se pronuncien.

Sobre que hacia allí, bueno parece no era la primera vez que visita Ucrania. Hara cosa de un año....

Arriba a Ucrania una delegación del Mando Terrestre Aliado de la OTAN


Una delegación del Mando Terrestre Aliado de la OTAN, encabezada por el comandante del Mando, teniente General, Roger Cloutier, ha iniciado una visita a Ucrania.

Según un corresponsal de Ukrinform, así lo afirmó el comandante de las Fuerzas Terrestres de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, coronel general, Oleksandr Syrsky, en una conferencia de prensa conjunta con Roger Cloutier en Kyiv. 
Hoy se ha iniciado una visita de una delegación del Mando Terrestre Aliado de la OTAN a Ucrania. Acaba de finalizar una reunión con mi colega, el comandante del Mando Terrestre Aliado, teniente general, Roger Cloutier, durante la cual se abordaron varios temas relacionados con el desarrollo de la cooperación militar entre las Fuerzas Armadas y los mandos de la OTAN”, dijo Syrsky. 


Señaló que la visita del comandante del Mando Terrestre Aliado es un testimonio del liderazgo político y militar de la OTAN y los Aliados que ven a Ucrania como un socio estratégico y con visión de futuro en la que aspira a convertirse en miembro de pleno derecho del sistema de seguridad colectiva más poderoso del mundo. 
Conferencia de prensa conjunta de los comandantes de las Fuerzas Terrestres de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y el Mando Terrestre Aliado la OTAN, Oleksandr Syrsky y Roger Cloutier / Foto: Nadiya Yurchenko, Ukrinform 
Syrsky dijo que, durante las conversaciones con el comandante del Mando Terrestre Aliado de la OTAN, se prestó especial atención al desarrollo de la cooperación militar y a la familiarización de la Alianza con el proceso de entrenamiento de combate de las unidades y subdivisiones de las Fuerzas Armadas y la reforma de las Fuerzas Terrestres. 
A su vez, el teniente general Cloutier informó que su visita a Kyiv es la etapa final de una gira multinacional, que tiene como objetivo familiarizar a los socios con el Mando Terrestre de la OTAN y sus jefes. 
"Estoy aquí para comprender la estructura de las Fuerzas Terrestres de las Fuerzas Armadas y sus tareas, así como para fortalecer nuestra cooperación con el mando de las Fuerzas Terrestres, que ya ha comenzado, y con Ucrania como nuestro importante socio terrestre", dijo Cloutier. 
Recordó que Ucrania es uno de los seis participantes en el programa Asociación de Oportunidades Mejoradas de la OTAN, lo que significa la oportunidad de disfrutar de un mejor acceso a los programas de interoperabilidad y capacitación, así como tener acceso a la información, incluida la experiencia adquirida la OTAN. 
"Dado que soy comandante del Mando Terrestre Aliado la OTAN, responsable de que la OTAN esté preparada para el combate y de su interoperabilidad, es un gran privilegio para mí ayudar a las Fuerzas Terrestres ucranianas a aprovechar esta oportunidad única y ayudarlas a desarrollarse", dijo el teniente general Cloutier.


----------



## xenofonte (11 Abr 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


>




Hmmmmm no sé Rick....


Vamos a ver, si los rusos capturasen a tremendo cargo de la OTAN (aunque "solo" sea teniente general, que en el rumor le dan más rango del que tiene) no tardarían ni medio día en hacerlo desfilar por Moscú. O eso o cambiarlo por los prisioneros rusos que tenga el ejército ukro, pero con cámaras.

Yo no digo que no haya gente de la OTAN ahí metida, pero no tendría mucho sentido que fuesen generales.

A ver si después aparecen un par de coroneles ingleses y franceses y va a ser una decepción después de tanta expectativa con tenientes generales usanos.


----------



## Erebus. (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## ryder87 (11 Abr 2022)

En la parte de la ciudad bajo control ucraniano reparten ayuda a la gente !,really ??!!...segun RTVE..mienten como bellacos!!!


----------



## Señor X (11 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Esto sí que no es postureo, esto es un combate real, el que hace fuego de supresión es alcanzado.



Una de las cosas que sorprenden de los videos de los chechenos, es que no solo te muestran la parte buena, sino tambien la mala, pues han enseñado partes en las que tienen bajas (como aquel al que le hacían unos primeros auxilios de emergencia, otro al que sacan de un edificio entre varios, etc). Supongo que es también que se vea, que si vas a eso habrá malos momentos y puede que te toque, pero tus compañeros estarán ahí. Es lo que deduzco de la intencionalidad de esos videos.


----------



## Erebus. (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (11 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Milicia Popular de Donetsk: "Las unidades de asalto se han preparado para la acción en las áreas industriales complicadas, están utilizando cohetes lanzallamas de infantería para destruir las posiciones nazis 'Azov'".



Traducido, los Rusos llaman al RPO-A Shmel lanzacohetes lanzallamas, es decir es un lanzacohetes termóbarico para despejar bunkers y vehículos poco protegidos.


----------



## mazuste (11 Abr 2022)

* "Durante 25 años, gente como yo ha dicho que la expansión de la OTAN llevaría a la guerra. *
_*Putin dijo varias veces que si Ucrania se convertía en miembro de la OTAN, ya no habría Ucrania. 
En Bucarest, en 2008, hubo un plan de adhesión rápida de Ucrania y Georgia a la OTAN. 
Fue bloqueado por esfuerzos de Alemania y Francia, pero desde entonces Ucrania se ha integrado
en la OTAN. Se le suministró armamento y sus tropas fueron entrenadas por la OTAN, y su ejército 
se hizo cada vez más fuerte. Además, vimos un aumento muy rápido del sentimiento neonazi, 
especialmente entre los militares, la sociedad y la élite gobernante. Estaba claro que Ucrania 
se había convertido en algo parecido a Alemania hacia 1936-1937. La guerra era inevitable, 
eran una punta de lanza de la OTAN. Tomamos la durísima decisión de atacar primero, *_
*antes de que la amenaza fuera más mortífera".*
Sergey Karaganov.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (11 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Pueden ser lanzagranadas con cabezas termobaricas, o en grande los Tos que se han visto atacando las fabricas 1 vez.



Exacto Delhierro.


----------



## rejon (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## lasoziedad (11 Abr 2022)

*El jefe del Gobierno austríaco: "El dialogo con Putin fue directo y duro"*

El *canciller federal austríaco, Karl Nehammer*, dijo este lunes que mantuvo en Moscú un* diálogo "muy directo, franco y duro" *con el presidente ruso,* Vladímir Putin,* a quien confrontó con "los graves crímenes de guerra" cometidos en Bucha, y al que subrayó la unidad de la Unión Europea (UE).
"La conversación con el presidente Putin fue muy directa, franca y dura", señaló el jefe de Gobierno austríaco, según un comunicado emitido por su oficina tras el* encuentro que duró unos 75 minutos.

"Abordé los graves crímenes de guerra* cometidos en Bucha (cerca de Kiev) y en otros lugares, y subrayé que los *responsables deben rendir cuentas",* agregó el mandatario conservador austríaco en la nota.

La reunión celebrada en Novo-Ogariovo, una residencia presidencial en las afueras de Moscú, fue el *primer encuentro personal de Putin con un líder de la UE *desde que comenzara la invasión rusa de Ucrania el pasado 24 de febrero.

"También le dije al presidente Putin de forma muy clara que las *sanciones contra Rusia seguirán vigentes y se endurecerán* mientras haya gente muriendo en Ucrania", dijo Nehammer, quien señaló que la UE está en esto "unida como nunca antes".


----------



## Billy Ray (11 Abr 2022)

Este es el mismo que decía que nos teniamos que pinchar el veneno de Bill Vacunas por cojones.


----------



## Julc (11 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Si tantos huevos tienen, ¿por qué no están en su puto país luchando?


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Abr 2022)

Tanques T-64 ucranianos destruidos en Chernihiv


----------



## rejon (11 Abr 2022)

Entre el río Dnipro y el sur del río Buh, los ocupantes rusos están tratando de fortalecer sus posiciones a lo largo de la frontera regional de Kherson/Mykolaiv. Hay muchos casos de deserción en unidades enemigas.
– Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania / 18:00 / 11 de abril de 2022 .


----------



## amcxxl (11 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> _* Tomamos la durísima decisión de atacar primero, *_
> *antes de que la amenaza fuera más mortífera".*
> Sergey Karaganov.



Bueno, esto no es cierto, Porochenko ataco primero en 2014 

Putin abandono en Donbass a su suertem quiza el Rusia no estaba preparada para la guerra en ese momento pero pudo haber hecho algo mas, al menos recuperar todo el LDNR

estaba claro que Ucrania ni Occidente respetarian los acuerdos de Minsk y el resultado seria una repeticion de la limpieza etnica de los serbios de la Krajina, pero en el Donbass


----------



## Erebus. (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *El jefe del Gobierno austríaco: "El dialogo con Putin fue directo y duro"*
> 
> El *canciller federal austríaco, Karl Nehammer*, dijo este lunes que mantuvo en Moscú un* diálogo "muy directo, franco y duro" *con el presidente ruso,* Vladímir Putin,* a quien confrontó con "los graves crímenes de guerra" cometidos en Bucha, y al que subrayó la unidad de la Unión Europea (UE).
> "La conversación con el presidente Putin fue muy directa, franca y dura", señaló el jefe de Gobierno austríaco, según un comunicado emitido por su oficina tras el* encuentro que duró unos 75 minutos.
> ...



Lo que no dijo es que le contestó Putin…


----------



## mazuste (11 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> * "Durante 25 años, gente como yo ha dicho que la expansión de la OTAN llevaría a la guerra. *
> _*Putin dijo varias veces que si Ucrania se convertía en miembro de la OTAN, ya no habría Ucrania.
> En Bucarest, en 2008, hubo un plan de adhesión rápida de Ucrania y Georgia a la OTAN.
> Fue bloqueado por esfuerzos de Alemania y Francia, pero desde entonces Ucrania se ha integrado
> ...



De lo que habla- y que ya mentó Putin al principio- es de lo que la Unión Soviética intentó hacer desde 1933: 
detener a Hitler antes de que empezara. Esta vez Rusia es capaz de hacerlo por sí misma. En otras palabras,
Putin siente que está haciendo un ataque preventivo para detener junio de 1941. Esto es muy serio e indica
que los rusos van a seguir adelante hasta que sientan que pueden parar con seguridad.


----------



## lasoziedad (11 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Lo que no dijo es que le contestó Putin…



Me he quedado igual


----------



## Peineto (11 Abr 2022)

"Dado que soy comandante del Mando Terrestre Aliado la OTAN, responsable de que la OTAN esté preparada para el combate y de su interoperabilidad, es un gran privilegio para mí ayudar a las Fuerzas Terrestres ucranianas a aprovechar esta oportunidad única y ayudarlas a desarrollarse", dijo el teniente general Cloutier.

A este chico su mamá no le enseñó a evitar malas compañías...


----------



## Billy Ray (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (11 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> El del RPG se la juega, pero el movimiento previo del que se lleva el tiro delata la posición del francotirador que le dispara. Por el tiempo que se ha tomado el del RPG puede haber habido final feliz.



el que dispara el RPG esta unos segundos a tiro jugandose el tipo contra un posible francotirador, no es lo mismo que te larguen un a rafaga de AK-47 a que un francotirador te vuele los sesos

los chechenos y la milicia de DNR van a tener un nunero significativo de bajas, pero tal y como esta planteada esta batalla es inevitable


----------



## lasoziedad (11 Abr 2022)

*Rusia insta a Suiza a que su neutralidad no sea tan solo "palabras bonitas" tras apoyar a Ucrania*

La portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, Maria Zajarova, ha instado a las autoridades suizas a que *"las garantías de la inviolabilidad del país no sean solo palabras bonitas"*, en respuesta al apoyo de Berna a Ucrania en el marco de las matanzas de la ciudad de Bucha.

Zajarova ha afeado que el Departamento Federal de Asuntos Exteriores de Suiza hayan *"ignorado" las explicaciones de Rusia *sobre lo acontecido en *Bucha* y en la *estación de tren de Kramatorsk* --donde fallecieron al menos 50 personas-- y haya colocado "toda la responsabilidad en el lado ruso".

*"Condenamos enérgicamente este tipo de evaluaciones de la parte suiza. *Instamos encarecidamente a Berna, que está tratando de posicionarse como un 'intermediario honesto' y neutral, a operar de manera objetiva y consciente con los hechos", ha expresado Zajarova, según recoge la agencia rusa TASS.


----------



## mazuste (11 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Lo que no dijo es que le contestó Putin…



Desde luego, si hubiera dicho realmente lo que dice que dijo, no tenía ninguna necesidad de ir a Moscú.
Por lo tanto, sucede lo que habitualmente suele ocurrir: que se calla lo mas importante de su "misión".
Cada día que pasa se les entiende mucho mejor.


----------



## Seronoser (11 Abr 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> Mi opinión desde la barra del bar y con el palillo en la boca es que a Rusia, después de Ucrania no le van a quedar ganas ni fuerzas para plantearse invadir a nadie. Y mucho menos a un país OTAN.
> 
> El coste material, humano, económico y de imagen de país ha sido inmenso.



Eso es lo que tú crees desde Albacete.
La realidad es que el coste material es relativo, Rusia está usando un 10% de sus capacidades, con armamento no moderno.

El coste material…sufres y vas a sufrir tú más en Albacete, que yo en Moscú.

El coste de imagen…nos importa poco lo que opine un tío de Birmingham, Toledo o Avignon.

El coste humano…Para Rusia es un honor caer en combate. Además, los 100.000 pájaros ucras que van a morir, son los únicos soldados en toda Europa, con experiencia.

Los tira flechas del ejército español salen por patas en cuanto haya combate de verdad de infantería. Calienta que sales.


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Abr 2022)

Como "ejperto" o sea que no tengo ni idea:

Que yo sepa no esta prohibido, si no se usa es porque están las termobáricas que son más efectivas


----------



## Salamandra (11 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Lo que no dijo es que le contestó Putin…



¡Como para no prohibir lo que dice Putin, si prohibimos hasta la prensa rusa para no escucharlo!


----------



## Erebus. (11 Abr 2022)

Finlandia la siguiente ...


----------



## rejon (11 Abr 2022)

El ejército ruso ha fijado una recompensa por cada equipo militar ucraniano que sea destruido. La recompensa por derribar un Bayraktar TB2 es de 50.000 rublos.


----------



## Billy Ray (11 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> El del RPG se la juega, pero el movimiento previo del que se lleva el tiro delata la posición del francotirador que le dispara. Por el tiempo que se ha tomado el del RPG puede haber habido final feliz.



Sí, eso he pensado tambien, me parece que ese ya no dispara más.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (11 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Lanzacohetes Shmel. Son como un bazooka que dispara cohetes termobáricos. En vez de una explosión convencional, es como una explosión de gas, una bola de fuego que lo quema todo y si no se queman, mueren asfixiados por que consume todo el oxígeno.
> 
> Es un arma que ha sustituido a los lanzallamas de las guerras mundiales para atacar fortificaciones. Pesa menos, los puedes disparar desde mayor distancia y si apuntas bien colarlos por una ventana o aspillera.



Por añadir algo, parte de su letalidad viene por la presión que ejerce, muchos organos internos explotan y llegan a liquidificarse.






Bomba_termobárica


Bomba termobárica Una de las denominaciones de este arma es bomba de vacío. Para la máquina de extracción de gas homónima véase bomba de vacío. Una bomba



www.quimica.es





Resumen:

*Efectos del arma *

La explosión destruye equipo y edificios reforzados; mata y daña a los efectivos adjuntos. El efecto antipersona de la onda explosiva es más serio en refugios cavados en el suelo, sobre efectivos con algún tipo de armadura o protección corporal y en espacios cerrados "rígidos", como cuevas, edificios y búnkeres.

La sobrepresión ejercida en el interior de la explosión puede alcanzar los tres mega pascales (3 MPa) (430 PSI) y la temperatura puede oscilar entre los 2500ºC y los 3000ºC. Fuera de la nube, la onda explosiva viaja a más de 3 km/s. Esta onda, al pasar, deja tras de sí el vacío. Este vacío es capaz de arrancar objetos que no estén sujetos. Sin embargo, como efecto más serio, el vacío arrastra el combustible no explosionado pero aún en combustión, causando una penetración del mismo en todos los objetos no herméticos dentro del radio de la explosión y produciendo su incineración. Pueden presentarse daños internos y asfixia en los efectivos que hayan quedado fuera de la zona de mayor efecto de la explosión; por ejemplo, en galerías o túneles profundos, a consecuencia de la onda explosiva, el calor y la subsiguiente extracción del aire debida al vacío.

Los efectos producidos por explosivos aire-combustible (alta presión prolongada en el tiempo e impulso de calor) a menudo se asemejan a los de un arma nuclear de baja intensidad, pero sin los efectos colaterales causados por la radiación ionizante --aunque no es totalmente así; en todos los modelos actuales y previstos de armas nucleares con potencias por debajo del kilotón, predominan los efectos posteriores de las radiaciones, produciendo un calentamiento secundario-- una mínima cantidad de la carga nominal realmente se traduce en la explosión. Sin embargo el daño significativo ejercido por cualquiera de estas armas sobre la población objetivo es grande.

Algunos de los combustibles empleados, tales como el óxido de etileno y el óxido de propileno, son altamente tóxicos. Un ingenio que utilice tales combustibles es muy peligroso aun dándose el caso de que el combustible no llegara a encenderse, en cuyo caso se habría convertido básicamente en un arma química.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (11 Abr 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Si tantos huevos tienen, ¿por qué no están en su puto país luchando?



El problema de verdad va a aparecer dentro de unos meses, cuando acabe la guerra y todos los maridos de las refugiadas vayan a vivir a los países que han acogido a sus mujeres e hijos. Todos esos que Putin no va a admitir en su Novorosia, todos esos que no van a tener trabajo dejando MAriupol como Grozny, nueva, reluciente, en paz y modernizada.

Cuando esos hombres, que vienen de una guerra, que tienen entrenamiento militar y de técnicas de autodefensa y se han vuelto expertos en ataques con arma blanca, que además son muy violentos y que no van a encontrar trabajo...cuando esos hombres anden merodeando por España, Alemania, Polonia, Rumanía, Hungría, Chequia, Austria, Francia, Holanda etc....cuando se reunan con antiguos compañeros de armas para formar bandas de delincuentes dado que no van a encontrar trabajo....entonces la Unión Europea se dará cuenta de lo que ha provocado animando al títere Zelenski, bajo cuyas alas se ha criado el Nuevo Ukroisis que aterrorizará la civilización.


----------



## Seronoser (11 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pues iba a durar poco contra toda la OTAN, pero sinceramente tu crees que podría Alemania ahora mismo sin apoyo contra Rusia por ejemplo?



Si toda la Otan atacara a Rusia a la vez, Europa sería la primera en dejar de existir.
De esto cero dudas


----------



## Teuro (11 Abr 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> En realidad
> 
> Africa: 7393 km
> 
> ...



Me hace used trampas, pero bueno, es paradójico que lo que "más lejos está" al menos en meridianos, no lo está en realidad en kilómetros y hemos llegado a una conclusión: En el hemisferio norte, cuanto más meridional es la medición más distancia hay.


----------



## rober713 (11 Abr 2022)

xenofonte dijo:


> Hmmmmm no sé Rick....
> 
> 
> Vamos a ver, si los rusos capturasen a tremendo cargo de la OTAN (aunque "solo" sea teniente general, que en el rumor le dan más rango del que tiene) no tardarían ni medio día en hacerlo desfilar por Moscú. O eso o cambiarlo por los prisioneros rusos que tenga el ejército ukro, pero con cámaras.
> ...



Dos rapidas... primero pienso que no le han cogido, segundo ojala fuera verdad y desfilara el 9 de mayo besando los adoquines de la Plaza Roja. En cuanto a lo de mostrarle a los medios si le hubieran cogido, en ese momento la cotizacion del Sr Cloutier perderia la mitad de su valor, vale mas si no se le enseña porque ocultandole vale la amenaza del BOOOOOM que seria mostrarle mas su valor intrinseco. Por cierto la idea de la calientacamas ukra y su rastreo mola mola y ya si fuera un gorrion rojo no te digo mas.


----------



## arriqui (11 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Después de mes y medio de guerra.
> Rusia solo ocupa:
> El 90% de Luganks,
> El 75% de Donestk.
> ...



Y...
El 100% del aire
El 100% del mar.

Dena.


----------



## SkywalkerAND (11 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> El problema de verdad va a aparecer dentro de unos meses, cuando acabe la guerra y todos los maridos de las refugiadas vayan a vivir a los países que han acogido a sus mujeres e hijos. Todos esos que Putin no va a admitir en su Novorosia, todos esos que no van a tener trabajo dejando MAriupol como Grozny.
> 
> Cuando esos hombres, que vienen de una guerra, que tienen entrenamiento militar y de técnicas de autodefensa y se han vuelto expertos en ataques con arma blanca, que además son muy violentos y que no van a encontrar trabajo...cuando esos hombres anden merodeando por España, Alemania, Polonia, Rumanía, Hungría, Chequia, Austria, Francia, Holanda etc....cuando se reunan con antiguos compañeros de armas para formar bandas de delincuentes dado que no van a encontrar trabajo....entonces la Unión Europea se dará cuenta de lo que ha provocado.



Bueh!
Un reportaje lacrimógeno del Évole, dos especiales de La Secta Noche analizando el enriquecimiento cultural que nos aportan los mercenarios Ucranianos y el Farreras con cara seria diciendo lo racistas que somos por quejarnos y asunto arreglado...

Si ha funcionado hasta ahora, por que no va a seguir funcionando?


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (11 Abr 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Si tantos huevos tienen, ¿por qué no están en su puto país luchando?



PORQUE SON UNOS PUTOS DESERTORES (PRESUNTAMENTE, SEÑORITA JUEZ).


----------



## Roedr (11 Abr 2022)

Leo en TG que han metido un Khinzalazo en una fortificación del Donbass. Me gustaría ver imágenes del antes y después.


----------



## pgas (11 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Ayer fue el 12 aniversario del ¨accidente¨ de Smolensk en el que fallecieron el Presidente de la República de Polonia y la mayor parte de la élite militar y política polaca. *Es bien sabido que no fue un accidente*, sino un atentado con explosivos a bordo cuando se aporximaban a la pista de aterrizaje. ¿Quién lo hizo? No se sabe, pero hay que preguntarse a quién benefició.
> 
> Ayer, precisamente ayer, el gemelo superviviente de los Kaczynski hizo una ¨revelación¨ en la que por fín declaró publicamente lo que ya se sabía, que hubo una explosión a bordo. Y por supuesto, ¿a quién culpa de haber preparado el atentado? A quién va a ser, a Rusia y a Putin. ¿Por qué Putin no repatrió los restos del Tupolev para que una comisión polaca los analizara? Pues probalemente porque esa era parte del plan, que la comisión polaca pusiera y encontrara explosivos de origen rusos y otras pruebas falsas. ¿A quién benefició al final todo? A putin no, pero tampoco le perjudicó como estába planificado. ¿Qué premio recibió Tusk por mirar para otro lado? La presidencia de la UE y mucha pasta de Alemania, que es a quien realmente sirve y quien controla todo en Polonia. ¿Quién controla a Alemania? USA.
> 
> ...




según el informe internacional el error humano parece mucho más creíble, las circunstancias del vuelo eran bastante estresantes para la tripulación, sabían que en Smolensko la visibilidad era muy reducida obligando ese mismo día a un Il-76 a desistir de aterrizar tras dos aproximaciones fallidas, y previamente soslayaron la recomendación rusa de desviarse a otro aeropuerto. 

_El informe MAK encontró que la "causa inmediata" del accidente fue que la tripulación no tomó una decisión oportuna para dirigirse a un aeropuerto alternativo a pesar de haber sido advertida varias veces de las malas condiciones climáticas en Smolensk. [6] Otra causa inmediata fue el descenso por debajo de los mínimos sin contacto visual con el suelo, así como ignorar numerosas advertencias del TAWS. [6] Esto condujo a un vuelo controlado hacia el terreno . [6] Además, el informe MAK encontró que una "causa inmediata" del accidente fue la presencia en la cabina del Comandante en Jefe de la Fuerza Aérea Polaca, que ejerció una tensión extrema y "presión psicológica" sobre el Capitán para "continuar el descenso en condiciones de riesgo injustificado con el objetivo dominante de aterrizar por cualquier medio". __[6]_

además la investigación polaca no encontró evidencia de sustancias explosivas. Es normal que Putin no les quisiera entregar los restos del avión, le hubieran acusado de meter polonio hasta en los snacks. Ojala hubiera hecho igual con el jeta Navalny.

edición: el informe MAK es de Russia's Interstate Aviation Committee


----------



## alnitak (11 Abr 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


> Finlandia la siguiente ...




disfrutad del.espectaculo

por cierto Rusia va a usar este misil para destruir cualquier barco que se acerque con material ofensivo a finlandia

no os perdais la.letra que dibuja el misil al.despegar


----------



## Roedr (11 Abr 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


> Finlandia la siguiente ...



a lo mejor esa es la explicación de por qué Putin no mueve más tropas a Ucrania


----------



## NEKRO (11 Abr 2022)

xenofonte dijo:


> Hmmmmm no sé Rick....
> 
> 
> Vamos a ver, si los rusos capturasen a tremendo cargo de la OTAN (aunque "solo" sea teniente general, que en el rumor le dan más rango del que tiene) no tardarían ni medio día en hacerlo desfilar por Moscú. O eso o cambiarlo por los prisioneros rusos que tenga el ejército ukro, pero con cámaras.
> ...




Pues yo creo que antes lo tendría unas cuantas semanas contando todo lo que sepa, por las buenas o por las malas. Y cuando ya no tenga más información que sacarle y se hubiera curado de todas las hostias que se esta llevando (si lo tienen claro), es cuando empezaria a sacar videos suyos hablando.


----------



## explorador (11 Abr 2022)

Estos rusos son un chiste malo, no pueden con los ucranianos y ahora quieren amenazar a Finlandia, que recuerden tiempos pasados


----------



## Mitrofán (11 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Me hace used trampas, pero bueno, es paradójico que lo que "más lejos está" al menos en meridianos, no lo está en realidad en kilómetros y hemos llegado a una conclusión: En el hemisferio norte, cuanto más meridional es la medición más distancia hay.



no tiene nada que ver la latitud (salvo para las deformaciones y distorsiones de las proyecciónes planas) estamos hablando de una esfera y de la mayor distancia entre los dos puntos más alejados entre sí de la federación rusa. tampas ninguna.


----------



## Evangelion (11 Abr 2022)

No está tan loco de atacar a Finlandia un pais tremendamente rico.
caerian misiles en los alrededores de Lenningrado
Es una fantasmada.


----------



## alnitak (11 Abr 2022)

no entiendo por que rusia coge prisioneros


----------



## alnitak (11 Abr 2022)

un ukro .....


----------



## vermer (11 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Unión Europea hacedlo u os CALLÁIS de una vez.



No es eso.
La UE es la puta barata. USA es el chuloputas drogado.
El chuloputas ha ordenado a la puta comerse el rabo de un sidoso, y claro, hace aspavientos posturea, etc pero hasta una prostituta tiene su corazoncito....
Al final todas putas terminan muy mal.

Que nadie vea un halago a Rusia. Sencillamente las putas de la UE nos están arruinando. Deben pasar por la guillotina. No se nos ha perdido nada en Ucrania, y menos de mano del chuloputas delincuente.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (11 Abr 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Estos rusos son un chiste malo, no pueden con los ucranianos y ahora quieren amenazar a Finlandia, que recuerden tiempos pasados



Cuéntanos mas...


----------



## arriqui (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## piru (11 Abr 2022)

ryder87 dijo:


> En la parte de la ciudad bajo control ucraniano reparten ayuda a la gente !,really ??!!...segun RTVE..mienten como bellacos!!!




Tienen los santos cojonazos de decir que la ayuda la reparte Ucrania mientras en las imágenes aparecen paquetes con la Z:



Qué gran idea la Z, es un owneador cojonudo


----------



## Honkler (11 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> El problema de verdad va a aparecer dentro de unos meses, cuando acabe la guerra y todos los maridos de las refugiadas vayan a vivir a los países que han acogido a sus mujeres e hijos. Todos esos que Putin no va a admitir en su Novorosia, todos esos que no van a tener trabajo dejando MAriupol como Grozny, nueva, reluciente, en paz y modernizada.
> 
> Cuando esos hombres, que vienen de una guerra, que tienen entrenamiento militar y de técnicas de autodefensa y se han vuelto expertos en ataques con arma blanca, que además son muy violentos y que no van a encontrar trabajo...cuando esos hombres anden merodeando por España, Alemania, Polonia, Rumanía, Hungría, Chequia, Austria, Francia, Holanda etc....cuando se reunan con antiguos compañeros de armas para formar bandas de delincuentes dado que no van a encontrar trabajo....entonces la Unión Europea se dará cuenta de lo que ha provocado animando al títere Zelenski, bajo cuyas alas se ha criado el Nuevo Ukroisis que aterrorizará la civilización.



Los nuevos albanokosovares


----------



## Teuro (11 Abr 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> ..
> 
> la distancia más larga en línea recta en la federación rusa va de crimea al extremo sur de la península de kamchatka: 8059 km
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1021772




Primero, Crimea es una "isla", no es parte "continental" de Rusia, bueno, legalmente no es ni siquiera Rusa. Y segundo, para hacer la comparación hay que medir más o menos a la misma latitud, no me valen los saltos de latitud para hacer trampas y te salga la máxima distancia. También se pueden hacer "trampas" para medir la máxima ditancia de África: Desde Madeira a la Isla Reunión hay 9.800 km.


----------



## Archimanguina (11 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> ¿hacemos conjunta?



forero fijo f foreando duro. Sólo en burbujaz.


----------



## I. de A. (11 Abr 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Zelensky es tónto útil de USA como lo fué el Aznar de entonces, sólo que esta vez la guerra ha venido a su territorio.



Con Aznar montaron el 11M. Con amigos como EEUU no necesitamos enemigos.


----------



## rejon (11 Abr 2022)

La pregunta es, si entran en Finlandia actuará la OTAN? Porque actualmente no es país aliado...


----------



## crocodile (11 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> El Jueves empiezan a emitir la serie de TV de Zelensky en no sé que cadena de España...
> Para los amantes de las series.



Cuando necesite vomitar la veré


----------



## golden graham (11 Abr 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Estos rusos son un chiste malo, no pueden con los ucranianos y ahora quieren amenazar a Finlandia, que recuerden tiempos pasados



Finlandia no dura ni 15 dias


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (11 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> no entiendo por que rusia coge prisioneros



Primero: es lo legal y moralmente justo.
Segundo: incentivas al resto de soldados ucranianos a rendirse
Tercero: algunos de ellos son reclutas rusos étnicos que pueden ser reciclados en combatientes prorrusos
Cuarto: permite obtener superioridad moral frente a los ucranianos y sus atrocidades con prisioneros rusos.


----------



## Guaguei (11 Abr 2022)

Recien salido


----------



## Billy Ray (11 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Tienen los santos cojonazos de decir que la ayuda la reparte Ucrania mientras en las imágenes aparecen paquetes con la Z:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1021868
> 
> 
> Qué gran idea la Z, es un owneador cojonudo



Es para cagarse, que poca verguenza, con qué cara dura mienten.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (11 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> No está tan loco de atacar a Finlandia un pais tremendamente rico.
> caerian misiles en los alrededores de Lenningrado
> Es una fantasmada.



En Enero tampoco estaba tan "loco" como para desencadenar una guerra total en Ucrania y al final se ha liado la de Dios es Cristo. A estas alturas casi cualquier cosa es posible.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (11 Abr 2022)

Un grupo de voluntarios de diferente etnicidad de toda Rusia entrenados en Chechenia van ahora hacia el Donbass para su despliegue. Ellos no son reclutas o fuerzas regulares, son solo Rusos normales que quieren marcar la diferencia con un hermano necesitado.


----------



## Sinjar (11 Abr 2022)

ryder87 dijo:


> En la parte de la ciudad bajo control ucraniano reparten ayuda a la gente !,really ??!!...segun RTVE..mienten como bellacos!!!



Se ven las cajas de alimento y suministros con la Z, pero nada es todo mentira. Solo quieren matar civiles...


----------



## Teuro (11 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es todo demasiado incoherente . Y como llevamos dos años de falacias descomunales , esta guerra es una más .
> 
> Por citar algunas :
> 
> ...



Todo es muy complicado, es un plan maestro diseñado en la cabeza de Putin, no te esfuerces, no lo entenderías. Bueno, no lo entienden ni los generales rusos que van lamiendo cada paso que pisa Putin, en una nación "normal" Putin ya estaría destituido mediante una moción de censura y la prolongación de la guerra se debe únicamente al orgullo y soberbia de una única persona que a estas alturas debe creerse el profeta de Dios en la Tierra y que en un momento dado puede pensar que para llevar a cabo "su misión" no importa pagar ridículo precio de centenares de millones de muertos y devolver el mundo a un par de años después de la bajada del árbol del primer homínido.


----------



## Teuro (11 Abr 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Zelensky es tónto útil de USA como lo fué el Aznar de entonces, sólo que esta vez la guerra ha venido a su territorio.



La verdad que no conocía a Zelensky hace dos meses, pero lo que está claro es que puede que sea un cómico oportunista al que Putin ha convertido en un estadista.


----------



## magufone (11 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Se ven las cajas de alimento y suministros con la Z, pero nada es todo mentira. Solo quieren matar civiles...



Es una mentira detras de otra... El que después de dos años de mentiras covid no esta "vacunado" contra nuestros mass media lo siento mucho, pero es subnormal profundo


----------



## ccartech (11 Abr 2022)

Mientras tanto algunas cosas nadie las ve.


----------



## amcxxl (11 Abr 2022)

Graham Phillips en la tumba de Bandera en Alemania, plantando cara a nazis ucraniano-alemanes


----------



## magufone (11 Abr 2022)

Mas bien la prensa y la gente que en general es gilipollas... porque Zelendi no ha hecho NADA


----------



## crocodile (11 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *El jefe del Gobierno austríaco: "El dialogo con Putin fue directo y duro"*
> 
> El *canciller federal austríaco, Karl Nehammer*, dijo este lunes que mantuvo en Moscú un* diálogo "muy directo, franco y duro" *con el presidente ruso,* Vladímir Putin,* a quien confrontó con "los graves crímenes de guerra" cometidos en Bucha, y al que subrayó la unidad de la Unión Europea (UE).
> "La conversación con el presidente Putin fue muy directa, franca y dura", señaló el jefe de Gobierno austríaco, según un comunicado emitido por su oficina tras el* encuentro que duró unos 75 minutos.
> ...



Yo no entiendo nada, para que c. Vas a Moscú austriaco ? Para amenazar ?, En lugar de calmar los ánimos.
Por otra parte yo que Putin si es verdad que ha dicho eso le hubiera invitado "amablemente" a salir de Rusia.
Putiniano no termina de entender que aunque se bajará los pantalones las sanciones no van a terminar e incluso como dice el austriaco se incrementarán.


----------



## pepetemete (11 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1021323
> 
> Un grupo de gendarmes franceses llegó a Lviv para investigar crímenes de guerra en los suburbios de Kiev
> 
> Así lo afirmó el embajador de Francia en Ucrania, Etienne de Ponsin. Van a empezar a trabajar mañana.











Francia enviará más equipos militares y combustible a Ucrania | DW | 26.02.2022







www.dw.com





jajajajajajaa, es de chiste , de chiste muy malo.
Que van, a apuntalar la "versión oficial"?? 

O sea, un país que apoya activamente a Ucrania y es PARTE en el conflicto, va a realizar una investigación para decir que NO fueron los rusos        me meo!!!

La OTAN está creando la situación necesaria en la mente del borrego medio para que éste le pida de rodillas intervenir activamente en el conflicto... algo para lo que se están preparando... Putin lo sabe, y los que nos vamos a joder somos los de siempre.


----------



## Michael_Knight (11 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> disfrutad del.espectaculo
> 
> por cierto Rusia va a usar este misil para destruir cualquier barco que se acerque con material ofensivo a finlandia
> 
> no os perdais la.letra que dibuja el misil al.despegar



Si piensas que Rusia va a disparar una sola bala contra territorio finlandés es que no te has enterado de absolutamente nada de lo que va esto.


----------



## Billy Ray (11 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Graham Phillips en la tumba de Bandera en Alemania, plantando cara a nazis ucraniano-alemanes



Un poco suicida, se podía haber llevado unas tortas.


----------



## alnitak (11 Abr 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> En Enero tampoco estaba tan "loco" como para desencadenar una guerra total en Ucrania y al final se ha liado la de Dios es Cristo. A estas alturas casi cualquier cosa es posible.




finlandia es interesante ...

nuestro zar necesita una zarina..


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (11 Abr 2022)

No me creo nada pero ahí queda. 

¡¡¡ADVERTENCIA!!!
_Hace aproximadamente una hora, las fuerzas de ocupación rusas utilizaron una sustancia venenosa de origen desconocido contra militares y civiles ucranianos en la ciudad de Mariupol, que fue lanzada desde un UAV enemigo.

Las víctimas presentan insuficiencia respiratoria, _


----------



## pepetemete (11 Abr 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> Que Finlandia se quiera unir a la OTAN en junio no son buenas noticias, es un poco cambiar las reglas de juego durante la partida, veremos la reacción rusa.



Eso es la guerra total, pepinos atómicos incluidos, lo ha dicho Putin CLARÍSIMAMENTE. No les van a dejar opción.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (11 Abr 2022)

Este vídeo muestra a una mujer cuando identifica el cuerpo de su hijo tirado en un pozo en la región de Kiev.


----------



## Billy Ray (11 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Es una mentira detras de otra... El que después de dos años de mentiras covid no esta "vacunado" contra nuestros mass media lo siento mucho, pero es subnormal profundo



Cómo conocen a la gente que les ve, saben que pueden decir lo que quieran, saben que su publico es deficiente mental absoluto. Se tienen que pegar unos hartones de reir en las redacciones...


----------



## Top5 (11 Abr 2022)

Como te llamas en el chat?


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (11 Abr 2022)

npintos dijo:


> En Vietnam los fusiles de los USA (M-16) se atascaban, así que cuando encontraban un vietnamita caído le robaban su Kalashnikov y lo usaban.
> 
> Los demás soldados sentían tableteo de AK y hacia allí disparaban. Consecuencia, muertos por fuego amigo.
> 
> ¿Solución? Prohibirles disparar con AK a los chicos USA, de terminar con los negociados de armas comprando basura, ni hablar.



Off topic. 

Y también cromar las recámaras. De la falta de cromado venía gran parte del problema: la corrosión. Con ese ajuste, los m16 ganaron bastante en fiabilidad. No al nivel del kalasnikov, pero es que pocos fusiles más fiables y duros habrá, si es que los hay.

Curiosamente, en Israel tuvieron un problema similar con el FAL y los propios soldados usando los kalasnikov capturados. Como anécdota: una de las fotos más célebres de la guerra de los 6 días fue de la revista LIFE. Mostraba un soldado israelí bañándose cerca del Canal de Suez con un kalasnikov capturados. Por esa razón se inició el desarrollo del galil.


----------



## normcore (11 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Los nuevos albanokosovares



Por eso Ucrania no tiene otra opción que ganar la guerra, y nosotros también.


----------



## Billy Ray (11 Abr 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Este vídeo muestra a una mujer cuando identifica el cuerpo de su hijo tirado en un pozo en la región de Kiev.



Otro montaje sentimentaloide enfocado para las Charos occidentales que votan progre. ¿No ves que es una manipulación emocional?; No sabemos de dónde han salido esos muertos, quien los mató, de qué murieron ni cuando, ni donde, NADA. Pero tenemos que creerlo, tenemos que creer la palabra de quien NOS MIENTE UNA Y OTRA VEZ...


----------



## Mitrofán (11 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Primero, Crimea es una "isla", no es parte "continental" de Rusia, bueno, legalmente no es ni siquiera Rusa. Y segundo, para hacer la comparación hay que medir más o menos a la misma latitud, no me valen los saltos de latitud para hacer trampas y te salga la máxima distancia. También se pueden hacer "trampas" para medir la máxima ditancia de África: Desde Madeira a la Isla Reunión hay 9.800 km.



primer error, crimea no es una isla, crimea es una península... virtualmene unida a rusia. pero la distancia incluso prescindiendo de crimea y buscando por ahí al norte de georgia en el caucaso sería bastante similar. luego ya la norma de medir en la misma latitud se la ha sacado usted de la manga. aunque mirando las latitudes de sebastopol, 44ºN, y del sur de la península de kamchatka, 51ºN, y la desviación es irrelevante.

a todo esto estábamos midiendo la "anchura" de rusia y la de áfrica para comprobar las distorsiones de las proyecciones mercator y hacernos una idea del "tamaño" real de la federación rusa


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (11 Abr 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Este vídeo muestra a una mujer cuando identifica el cuerpo de su hijo tirado en un pozo en la región de Kiev.



¡¡Tremendo sin importar si era ruso o ucraniano, era un joven con la vida por delante!!, sobre todo sabiendo que todo este dolor se podría haber evitado si instituciones como la ONU no fueran en realidad una parcela más de los intereses de USA.


----------



## Viricida (11 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Yo no entiendo nada, para que c. Vas a Moscú austriaco ? Para amenazar ?, En lugar de calmar los ánimos.
> Por otra parte yo que Putin si es verdad que ha dicho eso le hubiera invitado "amablemente" a salir de Rusia.
> Putiniano no termina de entender que aunque se bajará los pantalones las sanciones no van a terminar en incluso como dice el austriaco se incrementarán.



A ver si, como "nada es lo que parece", no ha negociado vete a saber qué exactamente, y han quedado en que diga estas chorradas que tampoco cambian nada pero le hacen quedar bien de cara a la galería...


----------



## alnitak (11 Abr 2022)

italia le acaba de robar a españa el gas argelino.. mientras el subnormal de anotnio en rabat ....

que pintamos en la union europea si aqui todo el mundo roba todo a los demas, gas vacunas etc









Draghi logra aumentar en casi un 50% las importaciones de gas argelino a Italia


Mario Draghi ha empezado a mover ficha para reducir la gran dependencia de Italia del gas ruso. En un viaje relámpago a Argelia, el primer ministro italiano ha llegado a un acuerdo por el que el país norteafricano le suministrará a partir del próximo otoño unos 9.000 millones de metros cúbicos...




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Eso no es robar?
> Estos polacos tan chulitos ellos y no se dan cuenta que son pieza codiciada por esa zona de Europa por varios países entre ellos Alemania.



Los polacos antes de pavonearse, deberian armarse hasta los dientes, que los usanos los van a apoyar como a los ucranianos... 

PD- Estan tocando mucho los cojones y recibiran la primera hostia !!!.


----------



## Kartoffeln (11 Abr 2022)

Spoiler: OJOS IMAGENES GORE












CrazyShit.com | THE SPOILS OF WAR


Crazy Shit: Making Memes Extreme. Crazy Videos, Video Clips, Funny Videos, Crazy Clips and More.



crazyshit.com


----------



## amcxxl (11 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Los nuevos albanokosovares



Kosovares: criminales y terroristas a los que la NATO uso para provocar a Yugoslavia asesinando a los serbios de las aldeas de Kosovo

espero que Putin acabe con el infecto estado artificial ucraniano para siempre


----------



## rejon (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (11 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> italia le acaba de robar a españa el gas argelino.. mientras el subnormal de anotnio en rabat ....
> 
> que pintamos en la union europea si aqui todo el mundo roba todo a los demas, gas vacunas etc
> 
> ...



Argelia no tiene mas gas para vender, ese gas que se va a la tuberia italiana, es el gas español, gracias Viruelo !!!.

PD- Cuando termine la subvencion de los combustibles, el guapito, que tenga el falcon arrancado...


----------



## amcxxl (11 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los polacos antes de pavonearse, deberian armarse hasta los dientes, que los usanos los van a apoyar como a los ucranianos...
> 
> PD- Estan tocando mucho los cojones y recibiran la primera hostia !!!.



Yo preveo que SIlesia y Pomerania volveran a Alemania a no mucho tardar



.Kaikus dijo:


> Argelia no tiene mas gas para vender, ese gas que se va a la tuberia italiana, es el gas español, gracias Viruelo !!!.
> 
> PD- Cuando termine la subvencion de los combustibles, el guapito, que tenga el falcon arrancado...



nos bajamos los pantalones con Marruecos y encima nos quedamos sin gas

un plan sin fisuras solo por lamer el culo de Biden


----------



## Teuro (11 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> disfrutad del.espectaculo
> 
> por cierto Rusia va a usar este misil para destruir cualquier barco que se acerque con material ofensivo a finlandia
> 
> no os perdais la.letra que dibuja el misil al.despegar



Finlandia es territorio de la UE, supongo que no se quedaría quieta viendo como invaden a un estado miembro.


----------



## mazuste (11 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Leo en TG que han metido un Khinzalazo en una fortificación del Donbass. Me gustaría ver imágenes del antes y después.



Me parece que estaban acá:
t.me/milinfolive/80928


----------



## Larrylee (11 Abr 2022)

Si, yo las veo


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (11 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> 3-El problema de esta táctica es que no todas las ATGM son iguales. #La #NLAW, por ejemplo, ha demostrado ser catastróficamente inadecuada en esta campaña, según informan las fuerzas rusas que operan en Ucrania. Otros no son tan efectivos como se dice. 3/5
> Actualización de la estrategia y las tácticas de #Ucrania



Era algo evidente. Mas allá de la manipulación informativa
Las armas nunca funcionan igual en la realidad que en los videos de youtube. 
Por eso es necesario evaluar las armas desde la perspectiva de su empleo táctico y las circunstancias especificas y no de las características técnicas que venden las empresas armamentísticas 













3 tardes más de economía. España ante el abismo


Descubra la travesía de las últimas 4 décadas de España hacia su ruina económica , las causas, los culpables ,y las posibles soluciones




miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## Teuro (11 Abr 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> no tiene nada que ver la latitud (salvo para las deformaciones y distorsiones de las proyecciónes planas) estamos hablando de una esfera y de la mayor distancia entre los dos puntos más alejados entre sí de la federación rusa. tampas ninguna.



Buscamos demostrar que Rusia no es tan grande como aparece en los mapas, puesto que "lo más lejos" es lo que está en el estrecho de Bering, con estas mediciones lo que demostramos que el dibujo del mapa no se parece en nada a la forma real del pais, que sobre el papel parece que es el doble de ancho que África y que en realidad no lo es.


----------



## No al NOM (11 Abr 2022)

Grande el del Tanque, los Ucranianos no han respetado ninguna convención de Ginebra en el trato de prisioneros. Con todo sin mirar atrás


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Abr 2022)

Parece que Mariupol ha caído. Imagino que ahora irán sobre Dnipro y Odessa.


----------



## Archimanguina (11 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Y que hace un general norteamericano en Mariupol? Amos, no me joodaaassss.
> 
> Lo mismo está teniendo más bajas USA que Rusia...



iba camino de turkia a ponerse pelazo.


----------



## Top5 (11 Abr 2022)

Han puesto el modo subscritores activado. Hace cuanto tiempo te has suscrito


----------



## alnitak (11 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Parece que Mariupol ha caído. Imagino que ahora irán sobre Dnipro y Odessa.




kharkov y odessa y pa finlandia .. ale circulen .. total ya que estamos sancionados que merezca la pena ...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Parece que Mariupol ha caído. Imagino que ahora irán sobre Dnipro y Odessa.



No exactamente, con las repúblicas rebeldes y el terreno ocupado sería suficiente, siempre que Ucrania se contente con lo que le queda, o a sus socios.


----------



## rober713 (11 Abr 2022)

ryder87 dijo:


> En la parte de la ciudad bajo control ucraniano reparten ayuda a la gente !,really ??!!...segun RTVE..mienten como bellacos!!!



Minuto 2:58 "en la parte de la ciudad* bajo control ucraniano* reparten ayuda humanitaria desde este centro comercial" gente recoge ayuda en cajas de carton con la *Z bien grande *..... es que no se cortan, ya es que no hay ninguna moralidad en esa casa....


----------



## HUROGÁN (11 Abr 2022)

https://www.taringa.net/+militares_en_t/el-poderoso-lanzacohete-termobarico-rpo-a-shmel-urss




Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Lo que no dijo es que le contestó Putin…



Eso o le es indiferente o contraproducente decirlo, el ha ido a hablar de su libro y a que se vea que hace algo por la causa como la Wonder Leyden y el Borrell


----------



## Teuro (11 Abr 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> En Enero tampoco estaba tan "loco" como para desencadenar una guerra total en Ucrania y al final se ha liado la de Dios es Cristo. A estas alturas casi cualquier cosa es posible.



En caso de ataque a Finlandia EEUU exigiría un pronuncamiento de los "neutrales" en la ONU, ¿Qué diría China y La India?, bueno, lo mismo seguirían neutrales. Podrían entrar en acción un montón de países de Europa. Suecia "tendría" que apoyar a Finlandia puesto que su situación es exactamente igual y si cae Finlandia, Suecia es la siguiente. ¿Qué harían Noruega, Dinamarca y UK?, con toda probabilidad entrarían en el conflicto de manera más o menos caliente, pero, ¿Y Francia? ¿Tendrían los santos huevos Alemania e Italia de mirar para otro lado?, ya casi, casi que sería la IIIGM, a unos minutos de que vuelen las nukes.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (11 Abr 2022)

Sí, ahora empieza la guerra de verdad.
Que Dios reparta suerte.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No exactamente, con las repúblicas rebeldes y el terreno ocupado sería suficiente, siempre que Ucrania se contente con lo que le queda, o a sus socios.



Odesa es una perita en dulce, yo creo que van a anexionarse todo el territorio rusoparlante, es decir Odesa y todo el Este hasta el río.


----------



## Honkler (11 Abr 2022)

Si le damos el cadaver después de colgado nos perdonan?


----------



## alnitak (11 Abr 2022)

finalandia es neutral

si se acerca un solo barco con armamento se va al fondo del baltico


----------



## arriqui (11 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> E invadir un país es cambiar directamente de juego.



Cambiar el juego? Más bien continuar con el mismo juego.
Te recuerdo Afganistán, a Irak, o Libia, o talvez Siria ...
De na


----------



## Erebus. (11 Abr 2022)

Pendientes de confirmación, ya aviso Biden que era la línea roja, si es así la OTAN entra con todo


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (11 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Odesa es una perita en dulce, yo creo que van a anexionarse todo el territorio rusoparlante, es decir Odesa y todo el Este hasta el río.



Si ganan la III GM se podrán anexionar mucho más.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (11 Abr 2022)

arriqui dijo:


> Cambiar el juego? Más bien continuar con el mismo juego.
> Te recuerdo Afganistán, a Irak, o Libia, o talvez Siria ...
> De na



Es el error de siempre. 
El bien y el mal. 
La cosa ya no está para diserciones morales.
Quién es el bien y quién es el mal no lo decidiremos nosotros en el foro. 
Lo decidirá quién escriba la historia. 
Y eso lo hará el ganador.


----------



## Simo Hayha (11 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Lo tienes en múltiples medios de comunicación y foros de seguimiento del conflicto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buuueenooo. Esa noticia que pones dice que los cochinos dicen haberlos destruído, y que los eslovacos dicen que sus s300 están bien. Yo me fiaría de los eslovacos antes que de los cochinos.


----------



## alnitak (11 Abr 2022)

esto es gravisimo

gravisimo.. lamsecuridad energetica de españa esta en peligro









España se prepara para una subida del gas argelino mientras Italia ocupa su hueco


Draghi consigue que Argelia aumente en una tercera parte sus ventas gasistas al país en plena escalada de la tensión geopolítica por el Sáhara




www.elcorreo.com


----------



## Don Meliton (11 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Yo preveo que SIlesia y Pomerania volveran a Alemania a no mucho tardar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si por lo menos hubiera sido un buen culo, pero nos hemos buscado el culo mas momificado del panorama internacional, un culo senil, con unos indices de aprobacion de desmayo y que posiblemente no pase de esta legislatura.

Si ya se que el culo que estamos lamiendo es el del DEEP STATE usano que quiere si o si dar Sahara a Marruecos, su dictadura amiga, pero es que no he podido resistir a seguir con el simil. El puto viruelo es un gerontofilo degenerado, capaz de vender el bienestar de sus ciudadanos por unas palmaditas en la espalda de su sugar daddy.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Abr 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


> Pendientes de confirmación, ya aviso Biden que era la línea roja, si es así la OTAN entra con todo



Ataque químico? EEUU debiera cambiar un poco el guión preestablecido, a parte de ser muy previsibles su credibilidad tiende a cero.


----------



## Julc (11 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



¿Pero cómo ponen al del RPG abriendo camino?


----------



## amcxxl (11 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Primero, Crimea es una "isla", no es parte "continental" de Rusia, bueno, legalmente no es ni siquiera Rusa. Y segundo, para hacer la comparación hay que medir más o menos a la misma latitud, no me valen los saltos de latitud para hacer trampas y te salga la máxima distancia. También se pueden hacer "trampas" para medir la máxima ditancia de África: Desde Madeira a la Isla Reunión hay 9.800 km.



legalmente ni siquiera fue nunca Ucrania dado que Kruchev hizo la "transferencia" sin base legal, ni poderes ni para ello ni tamnpoco un referendum
Ademas la Republica de Crimea voto en enero de 1991 su soberania respecto de la URSS, cuando Ucrania ni siquiera tenia status propio

la cosa se quedo ahi mientras que Ucrania fuera miembro de la CEI, estructura sucesora de la URSS, se respetase el idioma oficial de Crimea, su constitucion y demas derechos legales, cosa que dejo de pasar el 22 de febrero de 2014

legalmente Crimea es sujeto constituyente de la Federacion de Rusia por el tratado de Union Bilateral entre esta y la Republica de Crimea y la ciudad de Sebastopol, respañdado por el referendum adiemativo de marzo de 2014

toodo lo demas es morralla


----------



## SanRu (11 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> italia le acaba de robar a españa el gas argelino.. mientras el subnormal de anotnio en rabat ....
> 
> que pintamos en la union europea si aqui todo el mundo roba todo a los demas, gas vacunas etc
> 
> ...



a ver, que no nos han robado nada. Es todo parte del plan de empobrecer energéticamente a TODA Europa. Si te fijas, también le han "robado" el gas a Portugal, que no ha hecho nada contra Argelia.

Como España y Portugal se libraban de las sanciones del Gas de Rusia, algo había que inventar para que la crisis también se dejara notar en la península ibérica y además, minimizar el impacto de la crisis del gas Ruso en Europa.


----------



## Kluster (11 Abr 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


> Pendientes de confirmación, ya aviso Biden que era la línea roja, si es así la OTAN entra con todo



Hay que saber entender el lenguaje OTANico :

Uso de armas químicas en Mariupol = Oficiales de la OTAN atrapados en Mariupol = Nos han pillado con el carrito de los helados en Mariupol


----------



## ryder87 (11 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Buuueenooo. Esa noticia que pones dice que los cochinos dicen haberlos destruído, y que los eslovacos dicen que sus s300 están bien. Yo me fiaría de los eslovacos antes que de los cochinos.



Si,porque los eslovacos estan en terreno,no ?...que nivel jajajaja


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Buuueenooo. Esa noticia que pones dice que los cochinos dicen haberlos destruído, y que los eslovacos dicen que sus s300 están bien. Yo me fiaría de los eslovacos antes que de los cochinos.



Tu mismo, a mi con que no me des mucho la chapa me conformo. 

Si no hay fuente, porque no hay fuente y si te pongo fuente tampoco te gusta, pues que le vamos a hacer....


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (11 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Ataque químico? EEUU debiera cambiar un poco el guión preestablecido, a parte de ser muy previsibles su credibilidad tiende a cero.



Deberían tirarse una nuclear en su propio territorio y decir que han sido los rusos, por innovar un poco.


----------



## SanRu (11 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Parece que Mariupol ha caído. Imagino que ahora irán sobre Dnipro y Odessa.



Frente al Dombas hay casi 100 mil soldados ucranianos que llevan 8 años preparándose para la guerra. Ahora irán a por ese "caldero". una vez eliminado esa fuerza, Dnipro y Odessa caen solas......


----------



## Kluster (11 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> esto es gravisimo
> 
> gravisimo.. lamsecuridad energetica de españa esta en peligro
> 
> ...




España entera está en peligro desde que gobierna Pedro Sanchez.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (11 Abr 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Hay que saber entender el lenguaje OTANico :
> 
> Uso de armas químicas en Mariupol = Oficiales de la OTAN atrapados en Mariupol = Nos han pillado con el carrito de los helados en Mariupol



En lenguaje otánico eso quiere decir que van a seguir escalando. 
La OTAN quiere la guerra frontal con Rusia.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Abr 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Frente al Dombas hay casi 100 mil soldados ucranianos que llevan 8 años preparándose para la guerra. Ahora irán a por ese "caldero". una vez eliminado esa fuerza, Dnipro y Odessa caen solas......



Si no se ocultan entre los civiles como hasta ahora, eso a putinino le dura tres días.


----------



## Malevich (11 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No exactamente, con las repúblicas rebeldes y el terreno ocupado sería suficiente, siempre que Ucrania se contente con lo que le queda, o a sus socios.



Jefes más bien.


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Pero dónde impacta el misil que lanza el tanque? Se ve metralla pero no impacto en nada, eso solo es de la metralla? Hay cuerpos partidos por la mitad



En la municion del carro de combate hay proyectiles contra-personal, en las imagenes se ve un kalashnikov agujereado por la metralla...


----------



## Vilux (11 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Finlandia es territorio de la UE, supongo que no se quedaría quieta viendo como invaden a un estado miembro.



El forero al que respondes no menciona ninguna invasión.

La UE impondría más sanciones a Rusia si ocurre lo que sí menciona el forero, el problema es que ya no queda nada que sancionar, con lo cual Rusia tampoco tiene nada que perder y se dedicará a sacarle el mayor cacho posible a la guerra.


----------



## Teuro (11 Abr 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> primer error, crimea no es una isla, crimea es una península... virtualmene unida a rusia. pero la distancia incluso prescindiendo de crimea y buscando por ahí al norte de georgia en el caucaso sería bastante similar. luego ya la norma de medir en la misma latitud se la ha sacado usted de la manga. aunque mirando las latitudes de sebastopol, 44ºN, y del sur de la península de kamchatka, 51ºN, y la desviación es irrelevante.
> 
> a todo esto estábamos midiendo la "anchura" de rusia y la de áfrica para comprobar las distorsiones de las proyecciones mercator y hacernos una idea del "tamaño" real de la federación rusa



Lo de Crimea como "isla" me refería a que está desconectada de Rusia, no es terreno contínuo, es como medir España desde la Isla de la Palma hasta el paso de la Junquera. Y lo de las latitudes con desviación "irrelevante", tampoco es exacto, cuanto mas septentrional es la latitud mayor desviación hay. La proyección en plano de la superfice de una esfera nos hace que un kilómetro sobre plano en el ecuador sea casi cero justo en el polo norte.


----------



## amcxxl (11 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> no entiendo por que rusia coge prisioneros



espero que los pongan en batallones de castigo a limpiar minas, retirar escombros y picar piedra para reconstruir lo que ellos mismos han destruido



Teuro dijo:


> Lo de Crimea como "isla" me refería a que está desconectada de Rusia, no es terreno contínuo, es como medir España desde la Isla de la Palma hasta el paso de la Junquera. Y lo de las latitudes con desviación "irrelevante", tampoco es exacto, cuanto mas septentrional es la latitud mayor desviación hay. La proyección en plano de la superfice de una esfera nos hace que un kilómetro sobre plano en el ecuador sea casi cero justo en el polo norte.



hay un puente con una amplia autopista y lineas de ferrocarril asi que aislado no esta
de hecho la unicas cominicaciones con Ucrania son una pequeña lengua de tierra en Armiansk por donde pasa una carretera y al otro lado un puente de varios cientos de metros de largo sobre la marisma en Chongar

ademas ya no esta aislado, se repondra la provincia rusa de Tacrida y se conectara con el Donbass


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Abr 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Frente al Dombas hay casi 100 mil soldados ucranianos que llevan 8 años preparándose para la guerra. Ahora irán a por ese "caldero". una vez eliminado esa fuerza, Dnipro y Odessa caen solas......



Es posible que cuando se destruya el caldero del Donbass, las guarniciones militares de las ciudades-fortaleza ucranianas, entren en panico, no hay que descartar nada !!!.


----------



## Kluster (11 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> En lenguaje otánico eso quiere decir que van a seguir escalando.
> La OTAN quiere la guerra frontal con Rusia.



Menos mal que velan por nuestra seguridad.

Que haríamos sin ellos.


----------



## lasoziedad (11 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Al final no era un fake ?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1021805



En la sexta han dicho los de newtral que es fake y que el tipo esta de misión en turquia.


----------



## Malevich (11 Abr 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> a ver, que no nos han robado nada. Es todo parte del plan de empobrecer energéticamente a TODA Europa. Si te fijas, también le han "robado" el gas a Portugal, que no ha hecho nada contra Argelia.
> 
> Como España y Portugal se libraban de las sanciones del Gas de Rusia, algo había que inventar para que la crisis también se dejara notar en la península ibérica y además, minimizar el impacto de la crisis del gas Ruso en Europa.



Evidentemente los que mandan en la UE no iban a dejar que Alemania se quedase sin gas ruso y que España y Portugal nos fuésemos de rositas....


----------



## SanRu (11 Abr 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Francia enviará más equipos militares y combustible a Ucrania | DW | 26.02.2022
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con lo del avión derribado, los Holandeses enviaron a militares, y eso que se suponñia que no podían enviar a militares. Años después, en el "juicio". Todos los holandeses iban vestido de militar.

Y sí, tengo un amigo íntimo que llevaba desde 2015 en el Dombas como observador de la OSCE y con novia Ucraniana nacionalista y ni aún así es capaz de decir una cosa buena de todo lo que lleva viendo desde 2015. 

En serio, está todo podrido.


----------



## Impresionante (11 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> esto es gravisimo
> 
> gravisimo.. lamsecuridad energetica de españa esta en peligro
> 
> ...



A cuánto nos sale la guerra Sorosiana?


----------



## Baltasar G thang (11 Abr 2022)

Julc dijo:


> ¿Pero cómo ponen al del RPG abriendo camino?



joder, juegan en el mapa como si fuera un videojuego
uno no sale de una esquina asi como asi con el rpg en la mano, que esto no es el quake
en cualquier video les vemos haciendo tbags a los enemigos

BRVTAL


----------



## SanRu (11 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Es posible que cuando se destruya el caldero del Donbass, las guarniciones militares de las ciudades-fortaleza ucranianas, entren en panico, no hay que descartar nada !!!.



Justo digo eso, que no merece la pena ir por Odessa y Dnipro porque cuando caiga el caldero, caerán solas.


----------



## Octubrista (11 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En caso de ataque a Finlandia EEUU exigiría un pronuncamiento de los "neutrales" en la ONU, ¿Qué diría China y La India?, bueno, lo mismo seguirían neutrales. Podrían entrar en acción un montón de países de Europa. Suecia "tendría" que apoyar a Finlandia puesto que su situación es exactamente igual y si cae Finlandia, Suecia es la siguiente. ¿Qué harían Noruega, Dinamarca y UK?, con toda probabilidad entrarían en el conflicto de manera más o menos caliente, pero, ¿Y Francia? ¿Tendrían los santos huevos Alemania e Italia de mirar para otro lado?, ya casi, casi que sería la IIIGM, a unos minutos de que vuelen las nukes.



A los finlandeses ya los dejaron tirados los suecos varios episodios de su tórrida y conflictiva historia.

No creo que pase nada con esos países, aunque entren en la OTAN. 

La segunda ciudad más grande de Finlandia se la quedó Rusia, Viborg, y tenía una importante población étnicamente sueca (la fundaron los suecos y tiene un bonito fuerte-castillo sueco).

Los suecos se rajaron y no ayudaron a los finlandeses.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (11 Abr 2022)

Artillería ucraniana sigue destrozando a los ruskis, se viene derroición intensa.


----------



## Kluster (11 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> En la sexta han dicho los de newtral que es fake



Entonces debe ser verdad.


----------



## Alcosani (11 Abr 2022)

Algo ha caido en territorio ruso


----------



## Malevich (11 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Es posible que cuando se destruya el caldero del Donbass, las guarniciones militares de las ciudades-fortaleza ucranianas, entren en panico, no hay que descartar nada !!!.



El caldero del Donbass es la clave.
Si es destruido la guerra está sentenciada. Es más de la tercera parte del ejército ucro y las mejores unidades, con mayor experiencia militar. Ya en Mariupol han perdido más de 10.000 hombres, cualificados y fanáticos en gran parte.

Yo no descartaría el colapso del estado ucraniano al estilo de Afganistán en agosto.


----------



## Caracalla (11 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> No está tan loco de atacar a Finlandia un pais tremendamente rico.
> caerian misiles en los alrededores de Lenningrado
> Es una fantasmada.



Con los Finlandeses no serían tan cariñosos como con los Ucranianos. Puede que llegaran misiles a San Petersburgo, nadie lo niega. Ahora bien, Helsinki se convertiría en pasto para renos en pocos días, eso también es cierto.


----------



## SanRu (11 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Si no se ocultan entre los civiles como hasta ahora, eso a putinino le dura tres días.



No creo. además de llevar 8 años preparándose, llevan también 8 años siendo asesorados por la Otan y tienen armas eficases. prepaçárense para una batalla de las largas y grandes...


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Total, porque en periódicos ukras esa es la cantinela, mencionan la web 762proyect.org y dicen que a Rusia le quedan misiles para 2-3 semanas, ...esta es la siguiente profecía.



Las fabricas de misiles, rusas y chinas, estaran trabajando a tres turnos...


----------



## crocodile (11 Abr 2022)

Se ha presentado un proyecto de ley sobre el retorno obligatorio de los ucranianos desde el extranjero a la Verjovna Rada en caso de que se introduzca la ley marcial

Según el proyecto de ley, si se introduce la ley marcial en toda Ucrania o en sus partes individuales, las personas que viven en el extranjero y están sujetas al servicio militar obligatorio deberán regresar a casa dentro de los 15 días.

Las razones válidas para no regresar solo serán desastres naturales, viajes de negocios, tratamiento hospitalario u otras circunstancias que impidan la salida.

El incumplimiento de este requisito dará lugar a un proceso penal.

Ahora está prohibido que los hombres de 18 a 60 años salgan de Ucrania, con muy raras excepciones.


----------



## Julc (11 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Finlandia es territorio de la UE, supongo que no se quedaría quieta viendo como invaden a un estado miembro.



Viendo como se han portado los miembros de la UE durante la plandemia, no me cabe duda que le robarán la cartera al cadáver.


----------



## pepetemete (11 Abr 2022)

Espero que todo lo que hace la OTAN no seas más que un farol -como de costumbre- , y al final no les quede más remedio que negociar en secreto y por la puerta de atrás con los rusos... porque a Ucrania no la pueden ayudar más que entrando de facto y enfrentándose a los ruskis directamente en una guerra abierta en la que -como bien ha dicho Putin- la OTAN es superior, y no le dejaría otra opción que utilizar armas nucleares.
O dicho de otra manera, "o follamos todos o la puta p'al río" 

El que quiera entender, que entienda.


----------



## Malevich (11 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> A los finlandeses ya los dejaron tirados los suecos varios episodios de su tórrida y conflictiva historia.
> 
> No creo que pase nada con esos países, aunque entren en la OTAN.
> 
> ...



Creo que gran parte de los Finlandeses hablan sueco.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Abr 2022)

aquellos buenos tiempos


----------



## Simo Hayha (11 Abr 2022)

El fabricante alemán de los leopards se prepara para la entrega de 50 leopards en unas pocas semanas


----------



## pepinox (11 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Parece que Mariupol ha caído. Imagino que ahora irán sobre Dnipro y Odessa.



Supongo que en el bunker de la Azovstal habrán quedado unos cuantos churrascos de Nazi a la Termobárica.

Crujientitos cual torreznos, como debe ser.


----------



## McRotor (11 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Hombre, no creo que haya nada divertido en los últimos 30 años de la historia de Ucrania. Pero lo cierto es que en los últimos 8 han ido de mal en peor por culpa de cuatro "posicionadillos" y su caterva de comepollas que recibieron prebendas USAnas por llevar a su pueblo a la situación actual. Ahora el grueso de dicho pueblo es quien se "come" las consecuencias, mientras dichos posicionadillos están todos fuera con su vida rehecha en occidente.
> 
> Cualquiera que ame a su país y a su pueblo, es evidente que prefiere una rendición temprana que asumir que dicho país, dicho pueblo, retorne a la Edad Media tras asumir un grado de sufrimiento deleznable. Sinceramente creo que nadie quiere a Ucrania más allá de para utilizarla como la tonta útil para alcanzar sus objetivos. Muy lamentable todo, en definitiva...




En lo de "los ultimos 30 años" querias decir primeros 30 años o es porque das por hecho que de esta Ucrania como tal desaparece...

Seamos sinceros a los banderistas la Ucrania actual se la bufa y la usan de carne, en el fondo serian mas felices con la parte occidental y dar por culo a todos los vecinos...


----------



## Baltasar G thang (11 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> En la sexta han dicho los de newtral que es fake y que el tipo esta de misión en turquia.



esta en un baño turco, grabando la "pasion turca 2, la venganza"


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Abr 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> No creo. además de llevar 8 años preparándose, llevan también 8 años siendo asesorados por la Otan y tienen armas eficases. prepaçárense para una batalla de las largas y grandes...



De no haber civiles de por medio eso son 500 misiles de crucero, el problema son los civiles utilizados a modo de escudos humanos.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (11 Abr 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Menos mal que velan por nuestra seguridad.
> 
> Que haríamos sin ellos.



Cómo que velan por nuestra seguridad?

La OTAN es un conglomerado de intereses. La ciudadanía occidental sólo somos carne de cañón. 

La ciudadanía rusa es carne de cañón para los intereses que los gobiernan. 

Exactamente lo mismo. 

Frente a una confrontación global es absurdo hablar de buenos y malos. 

Se trata de escoger bando y que Dios reparta suerte. Solo eso. 

Las categorías morales sobe el bien y el mal lo escribirán los ganadores. 

Como siempre ha sido. 

Lo digo porque veo a los conforeros un poco despistados.


----------



## hartman (11 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> El fabricante alemán de los leopards se prepara para la entrega de 50 leopards en unas pocas semanas



estoo manejar un leo2 requioere tiempo es mas dificil que un T-72 a lo que los ucranianos estan acostumbrados.


----------



## Simo Hayha (11 Abr 2022)

La ministra de exteriores alemana dice que Ucrania necesita armamento pesado y se muestra dispuesta a suministrárselo


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (11 Abr 2022)

Creo que intentaran tomar jarkov y odesa para el verano y liberar tropas para invadir finlandia si es necesario


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (11 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Se ha presentado un proyecto de ley sobre el retorno obligatorio de los ucranianos desde el extranjero a la Verjovna Rada en caso de que se introduzca la ley marcial
> 
> Según el proyecto de ley, si se introduce la ley marcial en toda Ucrania o en sus partes individuales, las personas que viven en el extranjero y están sujetas al servicio militar obligatorio deberán regresar a casa dentro de los 15 días.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guaguei (11 Abr 2022)

Curioso mapa desde esta perspectiva, se ve mejor la cercania de otan a la frontera rusa, que es como he dado con este mapa, por el tema de finlandia


----------



## clapham5 (11 Abr 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Con los Finlandeses no serían tan cariñosos como con los Ucranianos. Puede que llegaran misiles a San Petersburgo, nadie lo niega. Ahora bien, Helsinki se convertiría en pasto para renos en pocos días, eso también es cierto.



Y el Gran Ducado de Finlandia volveria al Imperio Ruso . 
Ya lo dijo el clapham : El Zar quiere recuperar lo que en un dia fue territorio del Imperio ruso . Y Finlandia esta en la lista


----------



## Nico (11 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> El fabricante alemán de los leopards se prepara para la entrega de 50 leopards en unas pocas semanas




El "primero" en SEIS SEMANAS !!



> “El primer Leopard 1 podría entregarse en seis semanas.”




Y en todos los casos, previo "entrenar" a "personal calificado" para su manejo. 



> El requisito previo para esto es que haya personal militar capacitado, dijo.



Digamos que para Julio o Agosto, quizás Septiembre -entre una cosa y otra-, puede andar.



> La entrega podría realizarse a través de la filial Rheinmetall Italia *y tener lugar en un período de hasta tres meses. *


----------



## Teuro (11 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Las fabricas de misiles, rusas y chinas, estaran trabajando a tres turnos...



¿Sólo las rusas y chinas?. Deben de estar ahora mismo las armamentísticas norteamericanas con financiación infinita.


----------



## hartman (11 Abr 2022)

leopards 1? ya de paso los amx-30 olos patton m-60.


----------



## cobasy (11 Abr 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Minuto 2:58 "en la parte de la ciudad* bajo control ucraniano* reparten ayuda humanitaria desde este centro comercial" gente recoge ayuda en cajas de carton con la *Z bien grande *..... es que no se cortan, ya es que no hay ninguna moralidad en esa casa....


----------



## Teuro (11 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> El fabricante alemán de los leopards se prepara para la entrega de 50 leopards en unas pocas semanas



A esa fábrica no le van a cortar la luz.


----------



## Kluster (11 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Cómo que velan por nuestra seguridad?
> 
> La OTAN es un conglomerado de intereses. La ciudadanía occidental sólo somos carne de cañón.



Se me olvidó poner el IRONIC MODE.


----------



## Nico (11 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> estoo manejar un leo2 requioere tiempo es mas dificil que un T-72 a lo que los ucranianos estan acostumbrados.




No son "2", son antiguos *Leopard 1* devueltos por sus compradores originales (quizás por fallos, quizás por recambios a la nueva versión), o bien que se puedan recuperar de depósitos militares en desuso.

Eso dice la noticia linkeada.


----------



## Malevich (11 Abr 2022)

Italia no nos ha jodido nada. España se ha cagado en su historia en uno de sus sucesos más vergonzosos, la abyecta culminación de la infame marcha Verde. Como dice un proverbio saharaui lo que le debas al desierto te lo cobrará y con creces.

Y lo peor de todo es que Pedrito y sus mariachis no lo han hecho por convicción, ni porque crean en una amistad con un país que ni el más necio se cree... Lo han hecho por obediencia, arrastrando la soberanía de España y humillando el país. En estos días siento vergüenza de ser español, es bochornoso.

La historia los juzgará y condenará. Los españoles me temo que no.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (11 Abr 2022)

Bueno, esos chinos que luchan contra el NWO no se quedan cortos, eh?


----------



## Mejumbre (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## hartman (11 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No son "2", son antiguos *Leopard 1* devueltos por sus compradores originales (quizás por fallos, quizás por recambios a la nueva versión), o bien que se puedan recuperar de depósitos militares en desuso.
> 
> Eso dice la noticia linkeada.



joder lo proximo seran shermans.


----------



## Vilux (11 Abr 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


> Pendientes de confirmación, ya aviso Biden que era la línea roja, si es así la OTAN entra con todo



Si entran con por una línea roja desgastada y fake (Irak, Syria) es porque quieren volver a destruir a Europa.


----------



## piru (11 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En la municion del carro de combate hay proyectiles contra-personal, en las imagenes se ve un kalashnikov agujereado por la metralla...



Pero a tan corta distancia?


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## ferrys (11 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> No está tan loco de atacar a Finlandia un pais tremendamente rico.
> caerian misiles en los alrededores de Lenningrado
> Es una fantasmada.



Si, van a enviar a las brigadas hembristas internacionales y al tercio de polifolladas de Levante. 
A ver si nos enteramos que yo no he sido pero los ejércitos occidentales fueron auto destruidos hace muchos años. Y los rusos tienen misiles de verdad como estamos viendo y nosotros cabalgatas inclusivas asexuales. No se puede atacarlos con carrozas por que te follan. La OTAN solo puede mandar brigadas de infantería que no están operativas y drones que son lo único que funciona


----------



## mazuste (11 Abr 2022)

*La ucranización de Europa es prácticamente completa.*
_*
Se está preparando a la opinión pública para una ruptura total con Rusia + un embargo comercial.

Todas las decisiones se tomarán en D.C. - NO en Bruselas.
*_
*El siguiente paso: una ola de terror neonazi/takfiri contra una Rusia totalmente deshumanizada.*

Pepe Escobar


----------



## Trajanillo (11 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Si toda la Otan atacara a Rusia a la vez, Europa sería la primera en dejar de existir.
> De esto cero dudas



Me refiero a un ataque convenciona, por supuesto que si es nuclear desaparece Europa


----------



## Pepejosé (11 Abr 2022)

Esto que hizo Alemania días atrás debe ser lo que se conoce como nacionalizaciones sanas ¿no? 

"Alemania nacionalizó la filial de Gazprom para garantizar el suministro de gas, justificando la decisión por la falta de claridad jurídica sobre la situación de la empresa. Pero *¿qué hay realmente detrás de esta acción?*"


----------



## Impresionante (11 Abr 2022)

Hungría está lista para aceptar el nuevo mecanismo de pago basado en rublos para el gas ruso para asegurar el suministro de energía del país, dijo el lunes el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores, Peter Szijjarto, en una conferencia de prensa.

"En cuanto a pagar en rublos, tenemos una solución que no viola ninguna sanción pero al mismo tiempo asegura el suministro de gas de Hungría", dijo Szijjarto, y señaló que la opción de pagar las facturas en otra moneda en lugar de euros se incluyó en un acuerdo bilateral. contrato entre la filial del grupo energético húngaro MVM, CEE Energy, y la rusa Gazprom Export, sellado en septiembre del año pasado.

En marzo, Moscú modificó el mecanismo de pago de sus exportaciones de gas natural, exigiendo que los compradores de países que impusieron sanciones a Rusia por su operación militar en Ucrania paguen por el producto en rublos. Moscú explicó que los compradores ahora tendrán que transferir los pagos de gas en la moneda de su elección a cuentas en el Gazprombank ruso, que los convertirá en rublos para que puedan llegar al productor de gas Gazprom. Sin embargo, la Comisión Europea instó a los estados miembros con contratos que requieren el pago en euros o dólares a que se ciñan a sus esquemas de pago originales.


Szijjarto enfatizó que Hungría, que depende de Rusia para la mayoría de sus necesidades de petróleo y gas, se opone a este enfoque conjunto y considera que el tema debe ser decidido por cada país por separado.

Anteriormente, el primer ministro húngaro, Victor Orban, dijo que su país no cederá a la presión de la UE y no apoyará las restricciones al suministro de energía de Rusia porque esta es una "línea roja" para Hungría, que obtiene el 85 % de todo el gas que consume de Rusia.


----------



## Mitrofán (11 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> . Y lo de las latitudes con desviación "irrelevante", tampoco es exacto, cuanto mas septentrional es la latitud mayor desviación hay. La proyección en plano de la superfice de una esfera nos hace que un kilómetro sobre plano en el ecuador sea casi cero justo en el polo norte.



le cuesta diferenciar la proyección plana de la esfera misma y cualquier línea recta en la esfera con las líneas imaginarias, meridianos y paralelos.


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Abr 2022)

Vale, vaya fake, dicen de un ataque químico desde un dron en Mariupol con una sustancia desconocida que esta produciendo asfixia y problemas neurológicos a las personas, eso lo afirma un diario ingles.









‘Chemical weapon’ horror as Putin drops ‘poisonous substance’ on city


RUSSIAN forces have reportedly dropped a "poisonous substance" on civilians in Mariupol.




www.express.co.uk


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (11 Abr 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Si, van a enviar a las brigadas hembristas internacionales y al tercio de polifolladas de Levante.
> A ver si nos enteramos que yo no he sido pero los ejércitos occidentales fueron auto destruidos hace muchos años. Y los rusos tienen misiles de verdad como estamos viendo y nosotros cabalgatas inclusivas asexuales. No se puede atacarlos con carrozas por que te follan. La OTAN solo puede mandar brigadas de infantería que no están operativas y drones que son lo único que funciona



Os puede la carga ideológica preinstalada. 

A hijoueputas nada gana a los anglos. De hecho, nadie tiene más experiencia en la guerra que la OTAN en todo el planeta. 

Infravalorarlos es un error. Enorme!


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Nadie me responde si esos soldados que destruye el tanque son soldados rasos o algo más importante. Pero la bandera de Ucrania en el traje no es algo habitual en la indumentaria militar.



No parecen soldados de elite, ni en el equipo, ni en las armas, los profesionales no se amontonan y siempre permanecen alerta, con el fusil en ristre...


----------



## Malevich (11 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Hungría está lista para aceptar el nuevo mecanismo de pago basado en rublos para el gas ruso para asegurar el suministro de energía del país, dijo el lunes el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores, Peter Szijjarto, en una conferencia de prensa.
> 
> "En cuanto a pagar en rublos, tenemos una solución que no viola ninguna sanción pero al mismo tiempo asegura el suministro de gas de Hungría", dijo Szijjarto, y señaló que la opción de pagar las facturas en otra moneda en lugar de euros se incluyó en un acuerdo bilateral. contrato entre la filial del grupo energético húngaro MVM, CEE Energy, y la rusa Gazprom Export, sellado en septiembre del año pasado.
> 
> ...



Deberían haberse plantado con el carbón, pero no sé cuánto les puede afectar.


----------



## magufone (11 Abr 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Era algo evidente. Mas allá de la manipulación informativa
> Las armas nunca funcionan igual en la realidad que en los videos de youtube.
> Por eso es necesario evaluar las armas desde la perspectiva de su empleo táctico y las circunstancias especificas y no de las características técnicas que venden las empresas armamentísticas
> 
> ...



Correcto; otra cuestión fundamental es el despliegue de las mismas: en este caso son armas defensivas que no sirven para llevar una ofensiva ni tampoco se pueden concentrar en ninguna parte del frente sin que las localizen y las frían a golpe de artillería.
Eso sin hablar de su eficacia real como dispositivo. Muy poquisimas veces en combate real se puede hacer un tiro "perfecto"; y son armas muy caras


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Abr 2022)

Ampliando:

Los que lo cuentan son los del Batallón Azov y que están usando gas Sarín según este otro diario.



https://defence-blog.com/ukrainian-southern-port-city-is-under-chemical-attack/


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Pero a tan corta distancia?



Regulas la espoleta al minimo...


----------



## magufone (11 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Vale, vaya fake, dicen de un ataque químico desde un dron en Mariupol con una sustancia desconocida que esta produciendo asfixia y problemas neurológicos a las personas, eso lo afirma un diario ingles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estaba visto que iban a "intentar" esto.


----------



## NPI (11 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Están llegando algunos informes de que los soldados ucranianos rodeados en la fábrica de Azovmash intentaron escapar. Según se informa, todos sus vehículos y la mitad de su personal han sido destruidos, el resto ahora se esconde en áreas residenciales, la búsqueda continúa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ferrys (11 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Os puede la carga ideológica preinstalada.
> 
> A hijoueputas nada gana a los anglos. De hecho, nadie tiene más experiencia en la guerra que la OTAN en todo el planeta.
> 
> Infravalorarlos es un error. Enorme!



Matando cabreros son insuperables. 
Ahora cuéntenos que experiencia tienen en combate. Esto no son operaciones especiales esto es infantería.


----------



## Roedr (11 Abr 2022)

Seamos justos. Los italianos no nos han jodido con el gas. Nos han jodido las decenas de millones de españoles que pusieron al Sepulturero en el poder. El HDP ha traicionado a España para hacer un Marruecos mucho más fuerte y de paso se ha cargado el gas argelino.


----------



## Octubrista (11 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Creo que gran parte de los Finlandeses hablan sueco.



Es idioma obligatorio en bachillerato, por respeto a unas minorías suecas, pero el nivel de sueco de la mayoría no da para considerarlos bilingües.

La mayoría de los suecos perdieron sus privilegios y abandonaron Finlandia cuando pasó a ser un Ducado bajo dominio ruso.

El desarrollo de Finlandia, ya antes de la UE, se basó en su neutralidad, en que negociaba y vendía a ambos bloques.


----------



## Simo Hayha (11 Abr 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Finlandia no dura ni 15 dias



jojo, lo mismo pensaba stallin y los finlandeses terminaron por desnazificar 200.000 cochinos


----------



## crocodile (11 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> En la sexta han dicho los de newtral que es fake y que el tipo esta de misión en turquia.



Palabra de Dios.


----------



## ksa100 (11 Abr 2022)

Esto va a acabar muy mal...


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Abr 2022)

Vaya, estos quieren que les salve el culo la OTAN si o si.









Azov Battalion in Mariupol Claims Russian Chemical Weapon Attack


The Ukrainian Azov battalion in Mariupol claims Monday that it was bombarded with a chemical substance by Russia. According to




pledgetimes.com


----------



## hartman (11 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> jojo, lo mismo pensaba stallin y los finlandeses terminaron por desnazificar 200.000 cochinos



finlandi recupera viipuri y la karelia yel petsamo.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Abr 2022)

No hace falta ir a cuestiones tan elevadas. El 80% de los ucranianos son agricultores que les suda la polla todo lo que haya más allá de un buen tiempo para la cosecha. Sus dirigentes les han metido una embolada importante comiendoles la oreja con cuestiones que ni les iba ni les venía y ahora les han jodido la vida.

Hace falta ser mongolo para siendo frontera con Rusia querer entrar en la OTAN, algo similar a si la castuzopandi mexicana pretendiera meter a México en el Pacto de Varsovia. Pocas luces, en definitiva.

Es algo equivalente en todas las repúblicas exsovieticas, todos los posicionadillos castuzos vienen de ser unos muertos de hambre y en sus ansias de disfrutar de la corrupción occidental venden el país y sus infraestructuras por un puñado de dólares. Lamentablemente este caso ha ido mucho más allá...


----------



## Sinjar (11 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Ampliando:
> 
> Los que lo cuentan son los del Batallón Azov y que están usando gas Sarín según este otro diario.
> 
> ...



Como no los va a juzgar ningun tribunal internacional, ya que son aliados de los buenos...espero que los ejecuten.


----------



## NPI (11 Abr 2022)

TerrorRojo dijo:


> Te felicito, eres el xenófobo, fascista, misógino y cuñao cortodemiras que mejor escribe del foro. en serio



@TerrorRojo


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (11 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Vale, vaya fake, dicen de un ataque químico desde un dron en Mariupol con una sustancia desconocida que esta produciendo asfixia y problemas neurológicos a las personas, eso lo afirma un diario ingles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto es que está a punto de caer Mariupol, debe ser la última carta que les queda..


----------



## Disidentpeasant (11 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> La verdad es que flipo con el seguidismo a la tesis oficial que tienen. Y no digas nada que te banean



Foro coches es un foro grande y por tanto se han preocupado desde hace años, que esté alineado con la doctrina oficial vigente. Es como un canal de televisión de los grandes, no se le permite dar información no oficial. Aquí libramos de momento.


----------



## Vilux (11 Abr 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> No creo. además de llevar 8 años preparándose, llevan también 8 años siendo asesorados por la Otan y tienen armas eficases. prepaçárense para una batalla de las largas y grandes...



Se ptepataro tan bien que en dos días los rusos les han metido en una caldera y tomado todos los nodos de suministros. 

Ahora les toca lucir bronceado solntsepyok.


----------



## ferrys (11 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Es idioma obligatorio en bachillerato, por respeto a unas minorías suecas, pero el nivel de sueco de la mayoría no da para considerarlos bilingües.
> 
> La mayoría de los suecos perdieron sus privilegios y abandonaron Finlandia cuando pasó a ser un Ducado bajo dominio ruso.
> 
> El desarrollo de Finlandia, ya antes de la UE, se basó en su neutralidad, en que negociaba y vendía a ambos bloques.



Su desarrollo se debe a que son 4 gatos y tienen madera y minerales para regalar. Milagros a Lourdes.


----------



## podemita medio (11 Abr 2022)

La desigualdad de riqueza es máxima en Rusia.

Toda la riqueza se la quedan un puñado de oligarcas.


----------



## Señor X (11 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Vale, vaya fake, dicen de un ataque químico desde un dron en Mariupol con una sustancia desconocida que esta produciendo asfixia y problemas neurológicos a las personas, eso lo afirma un diario ingles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ucrania le preguntó a Turquía si sus drones podían llevar latas de 20 litros.

Visto lo del tanque ucraniano matando ucranianos, soy capaz de creerme que haya usado algún dron para tirar algo.


----------



## NPI (11 Abr 2022)

Truki dijo:


> En la secta ya han bautizado al general Alexander Dvornikov como el carnicero de Siria y a continuación rápido recordatorio de todas las "fechorías " rusas ya de sobra publicitadas .



Crear ISIS/CIA = bueno para el "Mundo libre y democrático"
Eliminar ISIS/CIA = malo para el "Mundo libre y democrático"


----------



## piru (11 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Regulas la espoleta al minimo...



Así será, porque parece un escopetazo, un "super escopetazo"


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (11 Abr 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Su desarrollo se debe a que son 4 gatos y tienen madera y minerales para regalar. Milagros a Lourdes.



Que su sistema educativo sea de los mejores del mundo, que sea una economía completamente abierta y que su nivel de corrupción sea bajisimo no tiene nada que ver, no?

Algunos vivís en el siglo XIX.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (11 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Seamos justos. Los italianos no nos han jodido con el gas. Nos han jodido las decenas de millones de españoles que pusieron al Sepulturero en el poder. El HDP ha traicionado a España para hacer un Marruecos mucho más fuerte y de paso se ha cargado el gas argelino.




Ya lo comenté por aquí, que en mi opinión la nueva postura española es para beneficio de Alemania. Buscad sobre las inversiones alemanas en Marruecos para hidrógeno verde.


Un parrafito, 8 de marzo:

_*Los dos últimos meses Marruecos y Alemania han reconducido su relación*, con significativas señales lanzadas desde ambas partes. *El nuevo Gobierno alemán*, dirigido por el socialdemócrata Olaf Scholz, *se estrenó a mediados de diciembre aceptando la fórmula de una autonomía para el Sáhara Occidental*; a comienzos de enero el presidente Frank-Walter Steinmeier invitó al rey Mohamed VI a viajar a Berlín, y dos semanas después la embajadora marroquí regresó a su puesto en la capital alemana. *La presión de Marruecos funcionó y Alemania ve desencallada su inversión para la producción marroquí de hidrógeno verde, en la que la potencia centroeuropea confía para garantizar su futura seguridad energética.*






Marruecos y Alemania superan la crisis diplomática y desencallan las inversiones para el hidrógeno verde. Global Affairs. Universidad de Navarra - Global Affairs and Strategic Studies


La puerta abierta por el Gobierno de Scholz a una autonomía del Sáhara Occidental bajo soberanía marroquí permite a Berlín avanzar en seguridad energética ante las sanciones contra Putin




www.unav.edu




_


----------



## Sinjar (11 Abr 2022)

Italia no nos ha traicionado.

Ha aprovechado el enfriamiento de las relaciones diplomáticas entre nosotros y nuestro suministrador de gas (Argelia) para sacar ellos mejor contrato económico/energético. Todo gracias al gobierno de Sanchez, que ha decidido acercarse a su enemigo fronterizo con el cual tenemos problemas desde hace décadas, solo por contentar al aliado marroquí, EEUU. ¿Estaba claro no? Argelia se lleva a matar con Marruecos, y para colmo, son aliados estratégicos del peor país según la prensa occidental, desde el Tercer Reich, la Rusia de Putin...

Ya sabéis, luego le votáis otra vez.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (11 Abr 2022)

ariel77 dijo:


> ¿Y que le importa a un país que le sobra el petróleo lo que consuman sus coches y sus aviones? ¿Te crees que la tecnología militar soviética era superior a la nazi? Lo que es chatarra es tener el avión más eficiente del mundo y no tener combustible a un precio razonable que poder utilizar. Ahí es a donde vamos.
> 
> No os queréis enterar de lo que está pasando. Todos somos dependientes de China. El problema es que nosotros además de depender de China, no tenemos recursos energéticos, y no tenemos un ejercicio digno de tal nombre. Algo que a los rusos no les pasa. Por ese vamos a ser carne de cañón de los EEUU. Por eso y porque nuestros líderes son un atajo de traidores vendidos.



"Vamos a ser carne de cañón de EEUU ", No.

Ya lo somos y desde hace bastante tiempo


----------



## Fmercury1980 (11 Abr 2022)

*Denis Pushilin confirma que NO se va a asaltar el Azovstal.

En su lugar, se bloquearán todas las salidas de los edificios y se "vaporizará" (sic) a los que están dentro.*


----------



## SanRu (11 Abr 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Se ptepataro tan bien que en dos días los rusos les han metido en una caldera y tomado todos los nodos de suministros.
> 
> Ahora les toca lucir bronceado solntsepyok.



Evientemente Rusia les ha pillado con el pie cambiado. Y ahí radica el éxito de la operación militar.

Si hacemos casos a algunas informaciones, hay que pensar que Ucrania se estaba preparando para una guerra ofensiva, y no tanto defensiva, con un ataque para rodear el dombas por la espalda, entrando en territorio Ruso. Aunque eso no significa que tuvieran descuidada la defensa de fortificaciones en la zona.

Si lo han metido en una caldera es precisamente gracias a eso que todos los antirusos quieren ridiculizar, o sea, el ataque a Kiev.


----------



## Satori (11 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A decir verdad, la inteligencia colectiva de los españoles no destaca a nivel mundial como la de los judios o la de los chinos. Todo hay que decirlo.



A España lo que le ha fallado desde hace muchísimo son las élites. Estas son las que marcan la diferencia.


----------



## Señor X (11 Abr 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> *Denis Pushilin confirma que NO se va a asaltar el Azovstal.
> 
> En su lugar, se bloquearán todas las salidas de los edificios y se "volatilizará" (sic) a los que están dentro.*



Otra opción sería tapiar las entradas con muchos metros cúbicos de hormigón. Y dentro de 6 meses se reabre.


----------



## Sinjar (11 Abr 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> *Denis Pushilin confirma que NO se va a asaltar el Azovstal.
> 
> En su lugar, se bloquearán todas las salidas de los edificios y se "vaporizará" (sic) a los que están dentro.*



No voy a ser yo el que eche el grito en el cielo...mirare para otro lado, como han hecho muchos desde 2014. 

Karma.


----------



## No al NOM (11 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Se ha presentado un proyecto de ley sobre el retorno obligatorio de los ucranianos desde el extranjero a la Verjovna Rada en caso de que se introduzca la ley marcial
> 
> Según el proyecto de ley, si se introduce la ley marcial en toda Ucrania o en sus partes individuales, las personas que viven en el extranjero y están sujetas al servicio militar obligatorio deberán regresar a casa dentro de los 15 días.
> 
> ...



Que vuelva Zozulia si es tan Valiente. 

NO


----------



## fulcrum29smt (11 Abr 2022)

No, no esta prohibido salvo cuando se use para atacar civiles, todas las grandes potencias tienen bombas de ese tipo.

Digamos que ha quedado anticuado ante las bombas de racimo y las termobáricas.


----------



## Octubrista (11 Abr 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Otra opción sería tapiar las entradas con muchos metros cúbicos de hormigón. Y dentro de 6 meses se reabre.



Se irían matando unos a otros.

Pero lo normal es que digan que no van a entrar y van a destruir, porque es el mensaje que" invita" a que salgan.


----------



## Roedr (11 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En caso de ataque a Finlandia EEUU exigiría un pronuncamiento de los "neutrales" en la ONU, ¿Qué diría China y La India?, bueno, lo mismo seguirían neutrales. Podrían entrar en acción un montón de países de Europa. Suecia "tendría" que apoyar a Finlandia puesto que su situación es exactamente igual y si cae Finlandia, Suecia es la siguiente. ¿Qué harían Noruega, Dinamarca y UK?, con toda probabilidad entrarían en el conflicto de manera más o menos caliente, pero, ¿Y Francia? ¿Tendrían los santos huevos Alemania e Italia de mirar para otro lado?, ya casi, casi que sería la IIIGM, a unos minutos de que vuelen las nukes.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> El problema de fondo es que centro/norte Europa no valen tanto como para empezar con nukes y terminar con la civilización. Que arreglen ellos sus problemas con Rusia, y sino que apechuguen, como México con USA, pero que no nos arrastren a un conflicto nuclear.


----------



## No al NOM (11 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> No voy a ser yo el que eche el grito en el cielo...mirare para otro lado, como han hecho muchos desde 2014.
> 
> Karma.



Es de completa necesidad, esos son basuras que han torturado y si los liberan el día de mañana estarán en Ucrania u otro país torturando.

Queremos ver cómo arden en directo, las cosas como son


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Abr 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> *Denis Pushilin confirma que NO se va a asaltar el Azovstal.
> 
> En su lugar, se bloquearán todas las salidas de los edificios y se "vaporizará" (sic) a los que están dentro.*



Qué es exactamente eso de Azovstal? El complejo industrial de Mariupol? O es algo más extenso?


----------



## Roedr (11 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> No voy a ser yo el que eche el grito en el cielo...mirare para otro lado, como han hecho muchos desde 2014.
> 
> Karma.



y cómo van a 'smoke' a los de dentro?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (11 Abr 2022)

Hilo interesante (y obvio), y le dan cera que no veas.


_Preguntas para las que nadie parece tener respuesta:
1. ¿Líquido, gas, vapor?
2. Olores / olores
3. Tasa de inicio, en otras palabras, tiempo entre la exposición y el inicio
4. Signos clínicos, de un médico, no de un periodista sacando palabras de un glosario
5. Método de difusión.
6. Muestras. Tiene que haber pruebas físicas. ¿Dónde está?
7. ¿Qué atención médica se intentó? ¿Qué funcionó y qué no?


Esto podría ser serio. O podría ser un incendio en una casa con un montón de plástico en llamas.


Preguntaré más luego. Siéntase libre de usar esto como una lista de verificación


La mayoría de ustedes están asustados, pero he estado en este camino docenas de veces en la guerra de Siria y me pedirán que haga un diagnóstico definitivo basado en información muy vaga.


ALGUNOS DE USTEDES YA ESTÁN ENOJADOS conmigo por no estar de acuerdo con cualquier conclusión que hayan sacado.


Puede llevar días o semanas darse cuenta de esto y puede que no sea un arma química. Entonces, prepárate para la niebla de la guerra y la mediocridad. Porque así es como terminan muchas de estas cosas.


De hecho, puede haber ocurrido un ataque químico. Pero pregúntese esto: ¿qué otro efecto neto ha tenido además de hacer que un montón de ustedes en Twitter se hayan agitado?_


Y sigue…




Más adelante, no lo he leído aún:

_Siéntase libre de leer lo que escribí hace 9 años. Todavía es técnicamente válido._




__





Cargando…






www.bellingcat.com


----------



## Pato Sentado (11 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> si fabricaron cocteles Molotov con ese tipo de sustancias para al golpe del Maidan y asesinaron bastantes policias quemados vivos



El Napalm es básicamente aceite de palma mezclado con jabón, no hace falta un superlaboratorio.
Creo que desde Vietnam está "feo" usarlo.

De las noticias recientes me llaman la atención algunas cosas:
- Nuevo uso del Kinzhal en combate.
- Derribo de un Su27 ucraniano, creia ya no quedaba ninguno.
- Presencia de SAS y Deltas en primera línea, lo sospechaba por por equipo Tacticool en varias fotos. Creo hay también GROM polacos.


----------



## Zhukov (11 Abr 2022)

*La situación en el este de Ucrania al terminar el 11 de abril de 2022*

▪ Reagrupamiento y transferencia de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas a las direcciones de Slobozhansky (_¿A Chernigov? ¿No se habían retirado?_)
y Donetsk-Lugansk.

▪ Simultáneamente con el aumento del nivel de amenaza en las regiones occidentales de Rusia, las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas están tratando de contraatacar al noroeste de Kharkiv en dirección a Zolochiv-Kazachya Lopan. Zolochiv está bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas, mientras que Dergachi se encuentra en una zona gris condicional.

▪ El enemigo intenta contraatacar en Izyum en la dirección de Brazhkovki y Sukhoi Kamenki. Los objetivos identificados en Kharkov están siendo atacados metódicamente.

▪ En dirección a Lugansk, el caldero se está reduciendo gradualmente alrededor de sSeverodonetsk: zona de control expandida en las afueras del sur de Rubezhnoye y al oeste de Borovsky. Se está desarrollando una ofensiva en la dirección de Novoshtokovskoye-Gorskoye.

▪No hay un progreso significativo en la dirección de Donetsk. Combates en Popasnoya y Marinka, continúa la limpieza de Mariupol


----------



## Sinjar (11 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Que vuelva Zozulia si es tan Valiente.
> 
> NO



Al final muchos ucros en el extranjero viendo lo que esta provocando Zelensky, y por no querer ir a perder la vida, le lían un golpe de Estado. Seria épico tras el que ocurrió en 2014.


----------



## amcxxl (11 Abr 2022)

Gran fondo para las negociaciones. 
Lectura de la orden de Zelensky para iniciar operaciones contra la región de Belgorod. 


Los residentes de Kherson están limpiando su ciudad del pasado de Bandera. Los activistas desmantelaron el monumento "Slava Ukraine ".


 En la noche del 11 de abril, Bandera quemó el templo de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Ucraniana en el pueblo de Verkhnyaya Yablonka, diócesis de Lviv. El día anterior se invitó a sacerdotes y feligreses a acudir a la OCU. Los creyentes se negaron a unirse a la secta cismática. Por la noche, su templo fue quemado. 


 Una canción para ti por la noche de # ragulahokhlovich. 
El ucranianismo es de hecho una enfermedad. 
Y luego, aquí están esos malditos abuelos, después de haber sido capturados, derramar lágrimas que no tienen nada que ver con eso y todos están completamente a su vez 


Trofeo Real del Ejército Ruso de Gran Bretaña En la región de Kharkiv, el Ejército ruso capturó los vehículos blindados de transporte de tropas británicos AT105 "Saxon" de los años 70, dados de baja por las tropas del reino en 2008 y entregados a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en 2015.


----------



## Renegato (11 Abr 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> *Denis Pushilin confirma que NO se va a asaltar el Azovstal.
> 
> En su lugar, se bloquearán todas las salidas de los edificios y se "vaporizará" (sic) a los que están dentro.*


----------



## Julc (11 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> La desigualdad de riqueza es máxima en Rusia.
> 
> Toda la riqueza se la quedan un puñado de oligarcas.



Arabia, India y China en verde no resulta muy creíble.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (11 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Crear ISIS/CIA = bueno para el "Mundo libre y democrático"
> Eliminar ISIS/CIA = malo para el "Mundo libre y democrático"



ya te digo, que se lo cuenten a los chavales que murieron en el bataclan
todos los franchutes que votan otan votan para que se cepillasen a esos chicos, y tienen las manos manchadas de sangre


----------



## amcxxl (11 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> *La situación en el este de Ucrania al terminar el 11 de abril de 2022*
> 
> ▪ Reagrupamiento y transferencia de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas a las direcciones de Slobozhansky (¿A Chernigov? ¿No se habían retirado?
> y Donetsk-Lugansk.



Slobozhansky = tradicionalmente esto creo que es Summy, Jarkov y la parte rural del norte de Lugansk
probablemente se refiere a los refuerzos que entran hacia Izyum y la zona de Rubizhne


----------



## Roedr (11 Abr 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> El Napalm es básicamente aceite de palma mezclado con jabón, no hace falta un superlaboratorio.
> Creo que desde Vietnam está "feo" usarlo.
> 
> De las noticias recientes me llaman la atención algunas cosas:
> ...



pues no aplica la Convención de Ginebra sobre ellos, osea que...


----------



## Baltasar G thang (11 Abr 2022)

Renegato dijo:


>








marchando una vaporeta para puchilín


----------



## podemita medio (11 Abr 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Arabia, India y China en verde no resulta muy creíble.



El modelo productivo de Rusia es la extracción y venta de materias primas en empresas mineras o petroleras controladas por los oligarcas. Parecido a Arabia Saudí, pero allí tienen más protección social que en Rusia.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Abr 2022)

*En Mariupol (cerca de "Azovstal") se rindieron otros 160 soldados y oficiales de la 36ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania*

@yug_plazdarm


----------



## Sinjar (11 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Gran fondo para las negociaciones.
> Lectura de la orden de Zelensky para iniciar operaciones contra la región de Belgorod.



Belgorod es una ciudad rusa, próxima a la frontera con Ucrania, a 80km de Jarkóv.

¿Van a atacar a Rusia en su propio terreno? ¿Significa esto escalada global?


----------



## mazuste (11 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Qué es exactamente eso de Azovstal? El complejo industrial de Mariupol? O es algo más extenso?



Creo que se refiere a la zona de la acería en la que se encuentran las plantas subterráneas
bunkerizadas. Osease: cerrar los accesos y ¿la ventilación?


----------



## Sinjar (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Vilux (11 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Os puede la carga ideológica preinstalada.
> 
> A hijoueputas nada gana a los anglos. De hecho, nadie tiene más experiencia en la guerra que la OTAN en todo el planeta.
> 
> Infravalorarlos es un error. Enorme!



Su hijoputismo ha sido demostrado en innumerables ocasiones CONTRA PAISES DÉBILES. Es un hijoputismo FACILÓN. 

No están dispuestos a poner sus propios muertos, no han sido educados para ello, los rusos sí. Es lo qie desequilibra todo en favor de los rusos.


----------



## Sinjar (11 Abr 2022)

Confirmado!


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (11 Abr 2022)

Manifestantes griegos intentan detener el envío de equipo militar de la #OTAN a #Ucrania.


----------



## HUROGÁN (11 Abr 2022)

Nada pues se les gasea con óxido nitroso, el gas de la risa, para que se lo pasen bien en sus rateras de Mariupol y luego con fentanilo para acabar la juerga y detenerlos.


----------



## Pepejosé (11 Abr 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> *Denis Pushilin confirma que NO se va a asaltar el Azovstal.
> 
> En su lugar, se bloquearán todas las salidas de los edificios y se "vaporizará" (sic) a los que están dentro.*





*Cómo tapar los agujeros de las ratas*
Escrito por: Wesley DeBoy







Es importante tapar los agujeros de las ratas de una manera que evite que estas masquen a través del agujero de nuevo. Para ello, tendrás que hacer uso de materiales que las ratas no puedan masticar. Lo más importante es que debes hacer todo lo posible para evitar que las ratas quieran entrar en tu casa. Asegúrate de mantener los botes de basura sellados, los pisos limpios y los alimentos almacenados en recipientes que no sean accesibles a ellas.

*Step 1*
Localiza las ratoneras en tu suelo y las paredes. Asegúrate de revisar otras áreas posibles como en el interior de los armarios, detrás de las estufas y detrás de los refrigeradores.

*Step 2*
Rellena el interior de cada agujero de rata con malla de alambre.
*Step 3*
Esparce masilla sobre el interior de cada agujero y deja que se seque. Esto sellará el hueco y la malla de alambre evitará que la rata mastique a través este.
*Step 4*
Mezcla el cemento con vidrios rotos para parchear los agujeros en el exterior de tu casa.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (11 Abr 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Su hijoputismo ha sido demostrado en innumerables ocasiones CONTRA PAISES DÉBILES. Es un hijoputismo FACILÓN.
> 
> No están dispuestos a poner sus propios muertos, no han sido educados para ello, los rusos sí. Es lo qie desequilibra todo en favor de los rusos.



Bueno, la vida es una apuesta contínua.

Admiro a los prorusos en territorio OTAN. Como a los pro occidentales rusos. 

Demostráis mucha valentía. Es la opción difícil. 

Siempre que seáis conscientes de lo que implica la apuesta, claro. Si no, es solo blablabla... Y a un precio carísimo.


----------



## pgas (11 Abr 2022)

Akmat Sila


----------



## lasoziedad (11 Abr 2022)

*Unos 800 rusos evaden las sanciones con empresas tapadera en el extranjero*

Más de 800 rusos están operando en el extranjero gracias a compañías que actúan de tapadera para evadir las sanciones impuestas por EE.UU. y sus aliados occidentales, indican *documentos publicados* hoy por el* Consorcio Internacional de Periodistas de Investigación* (ICIJ, en inglés).

En una actualización de los *Papeles de Pandora,* ICIJ reveló la identidad y actividades financieras encubiertas de oligarcas, banqueros y políticos rusos, que evitan las sanciones internacionales impuestas a Moscú por la invasión de Ucrania a través de una *serie de empresas tapadera.*

Los nombres de esas compañías y los datos de esos 800 rusos, algunos de ellos del entorno del presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, provienen de una *filtración de la base de datos de la consultora Alpha Consulting Ltd,* con sede en las* islas Seychelles* y que sobre todo ofrece servicios a clientes rusos.

Entre las personas que aparecen en esa base está el e*xministro de Comunicaciones e Información ruso Leonid Reiman* (1999-2008), que más tarde fue asesor de Putin durante dos años hasta 2010; y el* especialista en criptomonedas* actualmente en prisión en Francia *Alexander Vinnik.*

Asimismo, hay *más de 45 oligarcas rusos y figuras políticas*, entre los que figuran el empresario Mikail Gutseriev, fundador de la principal compañía petrolera rusa, Rosneft, y su hermano Sait Salam Gutseriev, miembro de la Duma, vinculados a una de las compañías tapadera incluida en la base de datos. ICIJ señaló que* de los 45 oligarcas señalados, al menos doce* han sido blanco de las *sanciones internacionales* a fecha del 8 de abril.


----------



## Simo Hayha (11 Abr 2022)

El ejército cochino-ruso anuncia el empleo de armas químicas en Mariupol en la tele. Sin duda rusia es un país enfermo


----------



## Tierra Azul (11 Abr 2022)

Fracasa el plan de Estados Unidos para destituir al gobierno de Pakistán - mpr21


Los sicarios de Estados Unidos en el Parlamento pakistaní han intentado destituir al Jefe del Estado, Arif Alvi, por la via institucional, pero éste ha reaccionado disolviendo la Cámara porque la moción de censura se había presentado a instancias de “una potencia extranjera”. En su afán por...



mpr21.info





menos mal que no lo han conseguido, jodidos yankees


----------



## ccartech (11 Abr 2022)

Fotos muy raras del ejército de los EE. UU. incautando las armas de destrucción masiva de Irak


----------



## Sinjar (11 Abr 2022)

pgas dijo:


> Akmat Sila



Al de enfrente con la señal blanca en la rodilla casi le cosen las piernas...


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Abr 2022)

Sales como miembro eliminado, te estara hackeando la pvlisia svsialista ???. @arriondas


----------



## Honkler (11 Abr 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Creo hay también GROM polacos.



Con esos no van a tener muchas contemplaciones


----------



## Fmercury1980 (11 Abr 2022)

Esto son imágenes del partido Ucrania-Francia, de la Eurocopa 2012, celebrado en Donetsk.

Observad cómo la gente apoyaba a Ucrania.

Es increíble el daño que causó el Euromaidán.... Literalmente destruyó un país entero.


----------



## Tierra Azul (11 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> El ejército cochino-ruso anuncia el empleo de armas químicas en Mariupol en la tele. Sin duda rusia es un país enfermo



Burrita, eso lo dice Azov como fuente verdad, tontolaba? todo muy fiable al estilo isis siria...O deberia decir @Antonio Barcelo, el tontopollas anda buscandote para meterte mano con su rabo con prepucio y deja las multicuentas.

traduccion: como han perdido Mairupol toca victimizarse con ataque quimico, como en siria....pasara cada vez que pierdan mas ciudades. Nada nuevo


----------



## NPI (11 Abr 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Finlandia formaba parte del imperio Ruso antes de la primera guerra mundial desde el año 1809.
> 
> En 1917 consiguió la independencia precisamente por el hundimiento del imperio zarista y la creación de la Unión Soviética...
> 
> ...



Sabes lo que pasa, que a los ANALFABETOS FUNCIONALES con la firma de una CUCARACHA, la HISTORIA REAL la omiten ya que no se amolda a su discurso TOTALITARIO TRAGACIONISTA COVIDIANO y ATLANTISTA.


----------



## Remequilox (11 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> leopards 1? ya de paso los amx-30 olos patton m-60.



Hay que racondicionarlos.
Son los que el ejército tiene guardados en el almacén.
Rheinmetall (fabricante y reacondicionador), exige "garantías" a su gobierno (vamos, que hacer, lo hacen, pero que quiere que le paguen sí o sí en euros solventes, no en grivnas inventadas).
Si el gobierno alemán paga el reacondicionamiento, y decide regalárselos a Ucrania, ya es cosa del gobierno.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (11 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



Himagenes en hexklusiva de Gangrena 3


----------



## Top5 (11 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Fracasa el plan de Estados Unidos para destituir al gobierno de Pakistán - mpr21
> 
> 
> Los sicarios de Estados Unidos en el Parlamento pakistaní han intentado destituir al Jefe del Estado, Arif Alvi, por la via institucional, pero éste ha reaccionado disolviendo la Cámara porque la moción de censura se había presentado a instancias de “una potencia extranjera”. En su afán por...
> ...



Por Europa Press dicen que sí lo han conseguido, de hecho otro tipo ha sido elegido...

Pakistán | Últimas Noticias | Europa Press


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Confirmado!



Pero esto que mierda es? Como pretenden hacer frente a un ejército profesional con gente con nula experiencia militar? USA no tiene límites o qué? Joder, menuda sangría....

A parte de que si eres ucraniano con tu vida hecha en el extranjero, que se supone que debes hacer? Ir a jugarte el tipo sin tener ni puta idea militar a riesgo de comerte 10 años de cárcel en caso de no aparecer?

Pero esto que mierda es? Que tipo de enfermos mentales puede defender esta mierda? Vamos, por favor....


----------



## quinciri (11 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> En lenguaje otánico eso quiere decir que van a seguir escalando.
> La OTAN quiere la guerra frontal con Rusia.



¿Tendrán que canviar sus estatutos de "organización de caracter defensivo"  ?
¿ O ahora ya da igual y no hay tiempo para tramites formales ?


----------



## Sinjar (11 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> El ejército cochino-ruso anuncia el empleo de armas químicas en Mariupol en la tele. Sin duda rusia es un país enfermo



Hola Fuchida!


----------



## TOJO_3 (11 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Así será, porque parece un escopetazo, un "super escopetazo"



En el segundo video junto a los cuerpos aparecen unas cadenas de blindado, y si te fijas en el primer video ese blindado aparece semiescondido en la cuneta justo donde se ve el segundo fogonazo..
Que digo yo que a lo mejor el proyectil antipersonas impacta en el blindado y los frie a todos.


----------



## lasoziedad (11 Abr 2022)

*Arrestan a un ciudadano colombiano por difundir "noticias falsas" sobre la campaña militar rusa en Ucrania*

Un tribunal de Moscú sentenció hoy a casi *dos meses de prisión preventiva* a un ciudadano colombiano acusado de *difundir en las redes sociales "noticias falsas"* sobre la* campaña militar rusa en Ucrania*, cargo que podría costarle* hasta 10 años de cárcel.

"El tribunal satisfizo la demanda de la instrucción de poner bajo prisión preventiva al ciudadano colombiano Giraldo Sarái Alberto Enrique hasta el 8 de junio",* informó la portavoz del Tribunal Basmanni de Moscú, Yekaterina Burávtsova, citada por Interfax.

Según la representante de la corte, el tribunal *rechazó el recurso de la defensa* que solicitaba una medida cautelar menos severa, que podía incluir el arresto domiciliario.

Al ciudadano colombiano, que *reside en el país desde hace varios años,* se le incrimina el delito tipificado por el artículo 207 del Código Penal ruso, que castiga "la difusión pública de información falsa bajo la apariencia de informaciones verídicas sobre las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia".


----------



## Malevich (11 Abr 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Otra opción sería tapiar las entradas con muchos metros cúbicos de hormigón. Y dentro de 6 meses se reabre.



Podrían huir por túneles.
Termobarícese.


----------



## Sinjar (11 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pero esto que mierda es? Como pretenden hacer frente a un ejército profesional con gente con nula experiencia militar? USA no tiene límites o qué? Joder, menuda sangría....
> 
> A parte de que si eres ucraniano con tu vida hecha en el extranjero, que se supone que debes hacer? Ir a jugarte el tipo sin tener ni puta idea militar a riesgo de comerte 10 años de cárcel en caso de no aparecer?
> 
> Pero esto que mierda es? Que tipo de enfermos mentales puede defender esta mierda? Vamos, por favor....



Es lo que tiene haber llevado el nacionalismo ucraniano al extremo..


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (11 Abr 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> ¿Tendrán que canviar sus estatutos de "organización de caracter defensivo"  ?
> ¿ O ahora ya da igual y no hay tiempo para tramites formales ?



Eso seguro que lo escribió un británico. Su sentido del humor es extraordinariamente retorcido. Y su hipocresía, legendaria.


----------



## Tierra Azul (11 Abr 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Por Europa Press dicen que sí lo han conseguido, de hecho otro tipo ha sido elegido...
> 
> Pakistán | Últimas Noticias | Europa Press



Medio poco fiable









Presidente de Pakistán disuelve el Parlamento | DW | 03.04.2022


El primer ministro pakistaní tomó la decisión después que las fuerzas políticas opositoras a su gobierno intentaran derrocarlo.




www.dw.com












Pakistán disuelve el Parlamento y convoca elecciones generales


Amjad Ali Islamabad, 3 abr (EFE).- Pakistán disolvió este domingo la Cámara baja y anunció elecciones anticipadas minutos antes de que el primer ministro, Imran Khan, se enfrentase a una moción de censura clave para la continuidad de su mandato, avivando las tensiones políticas después de que la...




www.swissinfo.ch





puedo seguir con mas confirmaciones de este tipo


----------



## Zhukov (11 Abr 2022)

Unos cuantos vídeos y reportajes de interés

Vídeos caldero Mariupol









Мариупольский котёл. Видео


Мариупольский котёл. Обстановка на утро 10.04.22Нам вместе с штурмовыми подразделениями 5-ой бригады НМ ДНР удалось продвинуться вглубь города с западной стороны. Смотрите прямо сейчас специальное включение проекта wargonzo из Мариупольского морского порта, в котором мы расскажем все...




antimaydan.info





Ofensiva Slavyansk









НА СЛАВЯНСКОМ НАПРАВЛЕНИИ ФОРМИРОВАНИЯ КИЕВСКОГО РЕЖИМА НЕСУТ ОГРОМНЫЕ ПОТЕРИ, ТЕРЯЮТ ЛЮДЕЙ И ТЕХНИКУ, ОТСТУПАЮТ К СЛАВЯНСКУ


НА СЛАВЯНСКОМ НАПРАВЛЕНИИ ФОРМИРОВАНИЯ КИЕВСКОГО РЕЖИМА НЕСУТ ОГРОМНЫЕ ПОТЕРИ, ТЕРЯЮТ ЛЮДЕЙ И ТЕХНИКУ, ОТСТУПАЮТ К СЛАВЯНСКУ. Военкор ВГТРК Евгений Поддубный Дороги у линии боевого соприкосновения усеяны трупами. Здесь и уничтоженные украинские десантники, и боевики нацбатов. На участке всего...




antimaydan.info





Tanques ucranianos se rinden









«Пушки вверх». Танкисты ВСУ сдались с новыми танками и боекомплектом


Специальная военная операция по защите ДНР и ЛНР, в ходе которой необходимо решить задачи по демилитаризации и денацификации Украины, продвигается вперед, несмотря на яростное сопротивление неонацистских формирований. Марш-бросок по Харьковщине Впрочем, далеко не всегда оно бывает таким уж...




antimaydan.info





Los nazis intentaron escapar de Mariupol









Ошибка украинских нацистов в Мариуполе упростила работу защитникам Донбасса, освобождающим город от боевиков


Провальную операцию неонацистов иначе как "мариупольский цугцванг" назвать сложно. По данным командира донецкого батальона "Восток" Александра Ходаковского, в собственный капкан попала крупная группировка украинских боевиков, которые в панике допустили губительную для себя ошибку. В...




antimaydan.info


----------



## Simo Hayha (11 Abr 2022)

Los ucranios ya han empezado a limpiar todos los desechos que los cochinos rusos dejaron tras su fallida invasión


----------



## Castellano (11 Abr 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> Esto son imágenes del partido Ucrania-Francia, de la Eurocopa 2012, celebrado en Donetsk.
> 
> Observad cómo la gente apoyaba a Ucrania.
> 
> Es increíble el daño que causó el Euromaidán.... Literalmente destruyó un país entero.



Hay un reportaje del canal Arte del año 2015 o 2016 sobre la guerra del Donbas, y salen algunos guerrilleros prorrusos diciendo a las claras que ellos se sentían ucranianos también, pero que ya no podían compartir nacionalidad con gente que les mata solo por hablar en ruso o por querer llevarse bien con Rusia

Los banderistas son nazis descerebrados


----------



## Botones Sacarino (11 Abr 2022)

La artillería ucraniana golpea tanques rusos y estos reculan. Se ve que los obuses caen encima de carros de combate T-72 y BMP´s.


----------



## arriqui (11 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Hombre, no creo que haya nada divertido en los últimos 30 años de la historia de Ucrania. Pero lo cierto es que en los últimos 8 han ido de mal en peor por culpa de cuatro "posicionadillos" y su caterva de comepollas que recibieron prebendas USAnas por llevar a su pueblo a la situación actual. Ahora el grueso de dicho pueblo es quien se "come" las consecuencias, mientras dichos posicionadillos están todos fuera con su vida rehecha en occidente.
> 
> Cualquiera que ame a su país y a su pueblo, es evidente que prefiere una rendición temprana que asumir que dicho país, dicho pueblo, retorne a la Edad Media tras asumir un grado de sufrimiento deleznable. Sinceramente creo que nadie quiere a Ucrania más allá de para utilizarla como la tonta útil para alcanzar sus objetivos. Muy lamentable todo, en definitiva...



La quhemos liao Julita





A disfrutar de lo re_bvotado

De na... 
ranja


----------



## quinciri (11 Abr 2022)

No exactamente, con las repúblicas rebeldes y el terreno ocupado sería suficiente, siempre que Ucrania se contente con lo que le queda, o a sus socios.
 



Malevich dijo:


> Jefes más bien.



Jefe creo que solo hay uno, lo demás son entidades subalternas ( secuaces, lacayos, etc... )


----------



## pepetemete (11 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Podrían huir por túneles.
> Termobarícese.



Creo que los rusos los tienen acorralados , y será una venganza por lo de Odessa , estarán esperando a que asimilen cuál será su final...Karma


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (11 Abr 2022)

No como en las monarquías petroleras friendly


----------



## NPI (11 Abr 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> *PAÍSEH SOVERANOJJJ
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1021780
> *



@xvdlkdqyromj ¿Qué tiene que ver esa imagen con lo que yo he dicho?


----------



## Tierra Azul (11 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> @xvdlkdqyromj ¿Qué tiene que ver esa imagen con lo que yo he dicho?



nada, que es otro payaso


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (11 Abr 2022)

Así a ojo


----------



## Zhukov (11 Abr 2022)

Otro informe más este de Chervonets









Россия почти закончила подготовку к наступательной операции на Донбассе


ВС РФ продолжают перегруппировывать войска для наступления По мнению спикера Минобороны Украины Александра Мотузяника российская армия заканчивает подготовку для перехода к новым активным действим, наращивает систему управления и материально-техническое обеспечение на изюмском и донецком…




chervonec-001.livejournal.com


----------



## Simo Hayha (11 Abr 2022)

Artillería ucrania destruye tanques rusos en Mariupol


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (11 Abr 2022)

*ataque que, según diversos periodistas sobre el terrero, habría ocasionado un gran número de muertos por insuficiencia respiratoria.*









Ucrania afirma que Rusia está utilizando armas químicas en Mariúpol


Ucrania afirma que Rusia está utilizando armas químicas en Mariúpol



web.archive.org


----------



## NPI (11 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> No es cierto, yo no he observado lo mismo, como mínimo se han puesto spoilers y se avisa del duro contenido de las imágenes.
> 
> No es el mismo tratamiento que dan algunos perros carroñeros como Asteriscos, Rejón y compañía.



Los COVIDIANOS TOTALITARIOS TRAGACIONISTAS y ATLANTISTAS como @Teuro tienen la piel muy fina, aunque los usuarios pongan en mayúsculas que el contenido es +18/SPOILERS se escandalizan, en cambio cuando ocurre en el signo contrario nunca dicen nada y lo jalean a los cuatro vientos durante una semana o más.


----------



## Tierra Azul (11 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Los ucranios ya han empezado a limpiar todos los desechos que los cochinos rusos dejaron tras su fallida invasión



@Simo Hayha estas muy calladita di algo cabronazo @Antonio Barcelo


----------



## explorador (11 Abr 2022)

Los rusos en general son unos crimínales y los que le apoyan unos hijos de puta


----------



## Disidentpeasant (11 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> El boycottttttt al gas ruso solo sería efectivo si no se lo pudieran vender a nadie mas.
> Pero China (entre otros) estaría dispuesta a comprar TODO el gas ruso, si tuviera la oportunidad.
> Por lo tanto, hablar de un boycottttttt europeo unilateral y paleto es una GILIPOLLEZ suprema.



No te creas, el boycott le sirve a EEUU para uno de sus planes, debilitar a Europa como competidor que es del mundo anglosajón


----------



## NPI (11 Abr 2022)

España no sobrevivirá con los turistas españoles de (bocata, pipas o refresco) dando vueltas por el paseo marítimo y alrededores, eso no da de comer al sector servicios (turismo).


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Abr 2022)

Pero te pilla por medio y te han jodido la vida, macho. Es muy anacrónico el asunto.

Un ingeniero ucraniano que trabaje en Londres con mujer y dos hijos y que no ha tocado un arma más que en el tiro al palillo de la feria. A qué va ir a Ucrania? A que le metan dos tiros el primer día?

Esto se está yendo de madre, tanto en el comportamiento, en la propaganda, en la generación de odio.... se ha ido muy de madre esto.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 Abr 2022)

Twitter confirma el ataque químico y exige botas de la OTAN en Ucrania.
Madre mia, cómo están las cabezas…


----------



## raistlin (12 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Medio poco fiable
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vas una semana por detrás de los acontecimientos:
Se presenta Moción de censura.
Cierra Parlamento y convoca elecciones antes de la moción. -lo que has puesto tú-.
Tribunal Supremo ordena reabrir.








El Supremo de Pakistán ordena la reapertura de la Cámara para votar la moción contra Imran Jan


Nuevo giro de guión en Pakistán, donde el Tribunal Supremo ha enmendado 'por inconstitucionales' todas las decisiones tomadas desde el domingo pasado, con las que el




www.lavanguardia.com





Se hace la Moción de censura y lo largan. -las que te han puesto-.

Y sí, se lo han cargado.


----------



## JoséBatallas (12 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Lo veo y lo subo


----------



## Vilux (12 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Que su sistema educativo sea de los mejores del mundo, que sea una economía completamente abierta y que su nivel de corrupción sea bajisimo no tiene nada que ver, no?
> 
> Algunos vivís en el siglo XIX.



Economía completamente abierta.... ¿eso qué es, que


Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Bueno, la vida es una apuesta contínua.
> 
> Admiro a los prorusos en territorio OTAN. Como a los pro occidentales rusos.
> 
> ...



Rusia ya ha hecho su apuesta y va tras sus objetivos sin que la histeria tontánica con sus autolesiones la desvíen ni un milímetro. Y no solo son objetivos militares, sino patrón rublo-oro-energía, destrucción de la moneda del enemigo. 

La apuesta de la OTAN ¿cual es? De momento solo se les ve contarle a su población mentiras piadosas para que no exijamos sus cabezas. 

Apuesta militar contra Rusia no hay ninguna porque están a un nivel 100.000 veces superior al de los cabreros que han estado "combatiendo" los últimos 30 años. No hay ni tácticas ni estrategias contra el generalato ruso.


----------



## npintos (12 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Twitter confirma el ataque químico y exige botas de la OTAN en Ucrania.
> Madre mia, cómo están las cabezas…



Links o imagenes please, algunos no entramos a ésa cloaca (más bien nos bloquearon)


----------



## Castellano (12 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Twitter confirma el ataque químico y exige botas de la OTAN en Ucrania.
> Madre mia, cómo están las cabezas…



Nuevo fake yanki, como las false flag de Bucha y Kramatorsk.

Están como locos, a sabiendas de que no van a entrar a luchar contra Rusia directamente, solo quieren que Europa caiga en su trampa y corte el petróleo y gas ruso, sumiéndonos en una crisis brutal, con tal de mantener la hegemonía mundial usana


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (12 Abr 2022)

*Mujeres y niñas ucranianas mantenidas en un sótano durante 25 días por las tropas rusas, nueve de las cuales ahora están embarazadas — The Guardian


*


----------



## SanRu (12 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> La artillería ucraniana golpea tanques rusos y estos reculan. Se ve que los obuses caen encima de carros de combate T-72 y BMP´s.



Joder, se nota que estos vídeos están diseñados para subnormales porque no soportan el mínimo análisis de veracidad....


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Abr 2022)

Rumores de rendiciones masivas en Mariupol.


----------



## Roedr (12 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Twitter confirma el ataque químico y exige botas de la OTAN en Ucrania.
> Madre mia, cómo están las cabezas…



Falta que alguien les explique que cuando los nukes explotan deja de funcionar internet. Así comprenderán los riesgos.


----------



## quinciri (12 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Frente a una confrontación global es absurdo hablar de buenos y malos.
> 
> Se trata de escoger bando y que Dios reparta suerte. Solo eso.
> 
> ...



Yo al que veo despistado es a ti.

Primero, porque plantear cualquier conflicto en términos dicotomicos y pueriles de buenos y malos no lo hace nadie medianamente adulto. Y solo por eso estas subestimando a no sé que parte de conforeros (los que tu llamas despistados)
Segundo, ante cualquier conflicto no es esperable ni exigible la total santidad de ninguna de las partes. Pero si que es discernible lo menos bueno de lo que es peor. Y aclarado esto, si se quiere, es cuando hay que tomar partido o escoger bando.
Y los minimos principios etico morales son eternos y universales. No los escribe nadie a cada momento de la Historia y a cada momento que mediante el uso de la fuerza ese
nadie decide infringir tales principios.


----------



## alnitak (12 Abr 2022)

supongo que...


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 Abr 2022)

npintos dijo:


> Links o imagenes please, algunos no entramos a ésa cloaca (más bien nos bloquearon)



Este foro no deja subir capturas de 2MB, manda cojones…

Te dejo este tweet que se está repitiendo en tropecientas cuentas cada 5 segundos 



En búsqueda pones "chemical weapon", ordenas por recientes y ya ves lo que hay, TT en un ratito o ya lo es.


----------



## Tierra Azul (12 Abr 2022)

raistlin dijo:


> Vas una semana por detrás de los acontecimientos:
> Se presenta Moción de censura.
> Cierra Parlamento y convoca elecciones antes de la moción. -lo que has puesto tú-.
> Tribunal Supremo ordena reabrir.
> ...



se lo han cargado, pero no han conseguido seguir adelante con el parlamento en activo y la oposicion traidora, para impedir la injerencia disuelve el parlamento, y elecciones, el gobierno interino que no el nuevo presidente a dedo del usa tampoco apoya esta injerencia


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Falta que alguien les explique que cuando los nukes explotan deja de funcionar internet. Así comprenderán los riesgos.



Yo siempre le echo veinte megas


----------



## Botones Sacarino (12 Abr 2022)

Ultranacionalistas del batallón Azov siguen golpeando a los ruskis con obuses de mortero en la "liberada" Mariupol. Los impactos son certeros y precisos.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (12 Abr 2022)

Cascada de rendiciones en mariupol


----------



## NPI (12 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Otro montaje sentimentaloide enfocado para las Charos occidentales que votan progre. ¿No ves que es una manipulación emocional?; No sabemos de dónde han salido esos muertos, quien los mató, de qué murieron ni cuando, ni donde, NADA. Pero tenemos que creerlo, tenemos que creer la palabra de quien NOS MIENTE UNA Y OTRA VEZ...



ACTO de FE = 2020
ACTO de FE = 2021
ACTO de FE = 2022
... = ...


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Cascada de rendiciones en mariupol



Mariupól es rusa, si no es hoy, en unos días. Es cuestión de tiempo. En Forocoches estarán llorando.


----------



## Roedr (12 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> supongo que...



Ya es casualidad que casi todos los tripulantes de los helos murieran, menos uno donde hubo supervivientes, y justo fuera el de éste. Difícil de creer.


----------



## Vilux (12 Abr 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Los rusos en general son unos crimínales y los que le apoyan unos hijos de puta



El Maidán con todos sus asesinatos ¿fué obra de Rusia? 

Callar la limpieza étnica antirrusa es apoyarla, y a los hijoputas como vosotros se os combate siendo aun más hijos de puta.


----------



## raistlin (12 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> se lo han cargado, pero no han conseguido seguir adelante con el parlamento en activo y la oposicion traidora, para impedir la injerencia disueve el parlamento, y elecciones, el gobierno interino que no el nuevo presidente a dedo del usa tampoco apoya esta injerencia



Nop, en serio creo que estás mezclando los dos intentos de moción. A día de hoy el parlamento sigue en activo. no hay convocadas elecciones, van a nombrar a un sucesor -seguramente sea el líder de la oposición-... el gobierno interino? pero si durará lo que tarden en votar presidente nuevo, lo van a quitar de enmedio en nada.


----------



## magufone (12 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> El "primero" en SEIS SEMANAS !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sabeis cual es el principal defecto del Leopard 1?
Su blindaje.
En la epoca en la que fue diseñado, ante la idea de que los blindajes eran ineficaces contra los nuevos proyectiles, se priorizaba la movilidad y la potencia de fuego... ni con los kits de actualizacion de composites posteriores se pueden comparar a carros mas modernos...


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Ya es casualidad que casi todos los tripulantes de los helos murieran, menos uno donde hubo supervivientes, y justo fuera el de éste. Difícil de creer.



Yo no lo creo hasta que lo diga una autoridad rusa.


----------



## Tierra Azul (12 Abr 2022)

raistlin dijo:


> Nop, en serio creo que estás mezclando los dos intentos de moción. A día de hoy el parlamento sigue en activo. no hay convocadas elecciones, van a nombrar a un sucesor -seguramente sea el líder de la oposición-... el gobierno interino? pero si durará lo que tarden en votar presidente nuevo, lo van a quitar de enmedio en nada.



lee las noticias que he puesto atras, el parlamento esta disuelto


----------



## ccartech (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## piru (12 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Medio poco fiable
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aquí dicen que no:


*Shehbaz Sharif, elegido primer ministro de Pakistán








Shehbaz Sharif elected prime minister of Pakistan


Announces instant relief measures, including upping of minimum wage to Rs25,000; Sanjrani administers oath in president's absence.



www.dawn.com




*


----------



## orcblin (12 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>



Esto se veía venir... y los que seguirán...


----------



## Bartleby (12 Abr 2022)

Hasta la propaganda hay que currársela un poco más


----------



## Guaguei (12 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Medio poco fiable
> 
> 
> 
> ...



como cuando decian que guaido era el verdadero presidente legitimo de venezuela, lo querian meter con calzador y con massmedia
supongo que sera parecido alli, y que se estaran viviendo momentos tensos y decisivos


----------



## Pollepolle (12 Abr 2022)

VittorioValencia dijo:


> Hay que levantar las SANCIONES y volver a comprar fertilizantes y petroleo a Rusia. Es la UE la que nos lleva a la ruina.



En la UE saben perfectamente lo que significa dejar de importar petroleo y gas ruso. Estan haciendose los remolones ante USA, pero Biden esta apretando fuerte para que nos suicidemos economicamente.

Veremos movimientos interesantes en la UE para salir de esta. La UE son expertos en joder a la gente con tratados, acuerdos, etc.


----------



## Remequilox (12 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Ya es casualidad que casi todos los tripulantes de los helos murieran, menos uno donde hubo supervivientes, y justo fuera el de éste. Difícil de creer.



¿El que cayó al mar, y la flota rusa estuvo unos días buscando.....?
Operaciones marítimas de rescate han habido. 
Quizás lo del barco mercante que se desvió, no iba hasta el puerto, sino a recoger a algún naufrago geoposicionado.


----------



## npintos (12 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Hasta la propaganda hay que currársela un poco más



 Becarios del mundo, ¡uníos!


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (12 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Hasta la propaganda hay que currársela un poco más



"Se filtra la llamada..." = "Alguien ha matado a alguien..."


----------



## Tierra Azul (12 Abr 2022)

pues nada que cada cual crea lo que vea en los medios, a ver si alguien puede arrojar mas luz del tema....


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (12 Abr 2022)

No tiene mucho sentido. Finlandia no representa ningún peligro para Rusia. Nada que ver con Ucrania. De hecho no era Ucrania en si misma, sino ciertos sectores con odios muy profundos aprovechados y potenciados por diferentes cuerpos de inteligencia foráneos.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (12 Abr 2022)

Situación actual en Jarkov


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (12 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No tiene mucho sentido. Finlandia no representa ningún peligro para Rusia. Nada que ver con Ucrania. De hecho no era Ucrania en si misma, sino ciertos sectores con odios muy profundos aprovechados y potenciados por diferentes cuerpos de inteligencia foráneos.



Es que la penetración de USA en Ucrania era y es total. Por no decir que se la estaba follando.


----------



## npintos (12 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No tiene mucho sentido. *Finlandia no representa ningún peligro para Rusia*. Nada que ver con Ucrania. De hecho no era Ucrania en si misma, sino ciertos sectores con odios muy profundos aprovechados y potenciados por diferentes cuerpos de inteligencia foráneos.



Exactamente, es para crear la sensación de que van a atacar a "alguien que no les ha hecho nada".

La idea es vieja y muy usada, pero siempre ha funcionado, ¿por qué no seguir usando el argumento si da buenos resultados?


----------



## frangelico (12 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No tiene mucho sentido. Finlandia no representa ningún peligro para Rusia. Nada que ver con Ucrania. De hecho no era Ucrania en si misma, sino ciertos sectores con odios muy profundos aprovechados y potenciados por diferentes cuerpos de inteligencia foráneos.



Hace como un mes salieron tanques españoles para Finlandia. Pasaron por el país Vasco y el tontito hijo de cura de Vitoria llamó alarmado a Sanchinflas. Yo creo que es absurdo y quizá sea una operación más de propaganda la que quieran montar a costa de Finlandia.


----------



## Gotthard (12 Abr 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Es que la penetración de USA en Ucrania era y es total. Por no decir que se la estaba follando.



Sobre todo Hunter Biden, es impresionante que una red de mafiosos ucranianos pueda tener pillado por los cojones al presidente de Estados Unidos.


----------



## Tierra Azul (12 Abr 2022)

Me estas exorcisando? soy atea hoyga


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (12 Abr 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Es que la penetración de USA en Ucrania era y es total. Por no decir que se la estaba follando.



Por eso digo, ni a la sociedad Finlandesa ni a la Sueca se la clavan de esta manera. Los ucranianos por lo que sea han entrado más al trapo por una peor situación económica, mayor índice de miserabilidad, mayor índice de corrupción o lo que sea y se han dejado involucrar hasta del cuello....


----------



## JoséBatallas (12 Abr 2022)

A por ellos que son pocos y cobardes

*Russian naval infantry battalion-sized unit with BTR-80/82-A APCs on the way to the Donbas region. The video was filmed in the town of Matveev Kurgan in the Rostov Oblast.*


----------



## McNulty (12 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Por eso digo, ni a la sociedad Finlandesa ni a la Sueca se la clavan de esta manera. Los ucranianos por lo que sea han entrado más al trapo por una peor situación económica, mayor índice de miserabilidad, mayor índice de corrupción o lo que sea y se han dejado involucrar hasta del cuello....



Acabo de ver en euronews una encuesta por las calles de Helsinki, y me ha sorprendido, la mayoría a los que preguntaban decían que mejor quedarse neutrales, no querían saber nada de la Otan.

Mejor situación económica como dices, que genera a la larga una población mejor educada y formada.


----------



## JoséBatallas (12 Abr 2022)

_*"Para preservar la paz y asegurar la independecia nacional y la victoria de la causa del socialismo, es preciso dar golpes a los imperialistas yanquis en todas partes y todos los frentes del mundo, en donde tengan extendidos sus pies, expulsarlos de allí y atarlos de pies y manos para que no puedan actuar a su antojo"*_

Kim Il Sung


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Abr 2022)

no hay de que preocuparse, no quedan Azovs en Mariupol, se ha rendido hasta el que asa la manteca, los chechenos y demas ratas pueden ir tranquilamente a buscar victimas que torturar sin tener que preocuparse.



Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Ultranacionalistas del batallón Azov siguen golpeando a los ruskis con obuses de mortero en la "liberada" Mariupol. Los impactos son certeros y precisos.


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Hasta la propaganda hay que currársela un poco más


----------



## Katakroker (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## crocodile (12 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Hasta la propaganda hay que currársela un poco más



El problema es que sea cual sea la trola, muchos borregos se lo tragan, por eso mienten sin parar y sin límite, la borregada se lo bebe todo.


----------



## crocodile (12 Abr 2022)

Katakroker dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1022139



Preparando a los borregos para el aumento de la invasión moronegra. Es igual , Europa ya está muerta , solo queda enterrarla .


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> _*"Para preservar la paz y asegurar la independecia nacional y la victoria de la causa del socialismo, es preciso dar golpes a los imperialistas yanquis en todas partes y todos los frentes del mundo, en donde tengan extendidos sus pies, expulsarlos de allí y atarlos de pies y manos para que no puedan actuar a su antojo"*_
> 
> Kim Il Sung




Vaya vaya quien lo diria. Algunos aún lo niegan en foros..no cuelta otanitas.


----------



## HUROGÁN (12 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Hasta la propaganda hay que currársela un poco más



Respuesta de la mujer...
Que me dice Putin que perseveres ahí que el plan funciona perfectamente...


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Esto es que está a punto de caer Mariupol, debe ser la última carta que les queda..



Correcto, la OTAN siempre actua de la misma manera cuando da esta noticias. Mariupol es rusa.


----------



## ccartech (12 Abr 2022)

Los nazis ucranianos durante su interrogatorio revelan que mataron a civiles en Mariupol. Uno mató a una mujer porque no quería ir con él a la habitación interior, otro a un hombre porque no pronunció correctamente la palabra "polyanitsa".


----------



## Salamandra (12 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> pues nada que cada cual crea lo que vea en los medios, a ver si alguien puede arrojar mas luz del tema....



Si te refieres a Pakistan:









Shehbaz Sharif elected new Pakistan PM, vows to promote CPEC projects - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





Los cambios políticos dentro de Pakistán podrían traer inestabilidad después de que el nuevo primer ministro fuera elegido el lunes porque es poco probable que las luchas entre los partidarios del derrocado ex primer ministro Imran Khan y otros partidos políticos terminen fácilmente,

*El candidato conjunto de la oposición y presidente de la Liga Musulmana de Pakistán, Nawaz Shehbaz Sharif, se convirtió en el nuevo primer ministro de Pakistán*

El nuevo gobierno hará esfuerzos para arreglar los lazos con los EE. UU., ya que los partidos de oposición que formarán el nuevo gobierno, así como los militares, creen que los tensos lazos de la administración anterior de Imran Khan con los EE. UU. no sirvieron a los intereses de Pakistán, ya que P*refiero hacer que Pakistán sea más neutral y sirva como puente entre China y Estados Unidos*, *en lugar de mantener una postura claramente antiestadounidense*, dijo Liu.

Los expertos dijeron que Khan y sus seguidores y miembros del PTI seguían siendo influyentes, pero dado que *los partidos de oposición *también están muy unidos y* cuentan con el apoyo de los militares, es poco probable que Khan y el PTI regresen y revoquen la moción de censura,*


----------



## 2plx2 (12 Abr 2022)

Bueno, creo que Putin ya puede presentar ciertas cosas como una victoria.

Mariupol está a punto de caer, y buena parte del batallón Azov está ahí.

Es de esperar que en breve con el arreón que van a pegar, Putin pueda presentar el control del Dombass y la denazificación (con el exterminio del batallón Azov, que en realidad en el imaginario ucraniano van a acabar como héroes que lucharon hasta el final)

Aún quedaría Jersón que es importante para abastecer de agua a Crimea, y que ahí sí que se va a plantar batalla de la buena. Y luego ya lo de Odesa que yo lo considero imposible porque habría demasiados intereses en juego y me da que la OTAN no va a estar dispuesta a ceder tanto. De hecho con lo de Jersón aún tengo mis dudas también.

Si todo el mundo sabe estar en su sitio hasta entonces, y a Rusia no le da por morder más de lo que puede tragar, podría haber una luz al final del túnel. Que Putin dé por alcanzados los objetivos, y que todos respiremos un poco. No quiere decir que se quiten las sanciones ni nada parecido, pero por lo menos el ardor bélico se frenaría un poco.


----------



## amcxxl (12 Abr 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Bueno, creo que Putin ya puede presentar ciertas cosas como una victoria.
> 
> Mariupol está a punto de caer, y buena parte del batallón Azov está ahí.
> 
> ...



el objetivo es laminar el regimen ucraniano de los oligarcas

dado que han demostrado que no quieren negociar ni ceder, eso implicara la demolicion total del estado ucraniano post-sovietico y la vuelta a 1917



Teuro dijo:


> La verdad que no conocía a Zelensky hace dos meses, pero lo que está claro es que puede que sea un cómico oportunista al que Putin ha convertido en un estadista.



Zelensky es un bufon y ademas un corrupto y un cocainomano

el que paga a Zelensky es Kolomoisky (2º por la derecha)

los que mandan en Ucrania y negocian con la OTAN son estos oligarcas JUDIOS


----------



## 2plx2 (12 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> el objetivo es laminar el regimen ucraniano de los oligarcas
> 
> dado que han demostrado que no quieren negociar ni ceder, eso implicara la demolicion total del estado ucraniano post-sovietico y la vuelta a 1917



Hablo de política real, no de sueños húmedos, poluciones nocturnas y sábanas acartonadas al amanecer.


----------



## Nico (12 Abr 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Si todo el mundo sabe estar en su sitio hasta entonces, y a Rusia no le da por morder más de lo que puede tragar, podría haber una luz al final del túnel. Que Putin dé por alcanzados los objetivos, y que todos respiremos un poco. No quiere decir que se quiten las sanciones ni nada parecido, pero por lo menos el ardor bélico se frenaría un poco.




Si, lo único que me preocupa (y por eso dicen que las guerras sabes cuándo empieza, pero no cómo y cuándo terminan) es que Rusia diga... si ya nos cobraron por la pizza entera, para qué vamos a dejar 2/3 en la mesa. Si está pagada, nos la comamos toda.

Si te dejan las sanciones y pueden usar Ucrania (lo que queda) para atacarte, ya está el _full price paid.  _


----------



## amcxxl (12 Abr 2022)

ç


2plx2 dijo:


> Hablo de política real, no de sueños húmedos, poluciones nocturnas y sábanas acartonadas al amanecer.



entonces primero despiertate porque vives en el mundo de la piruleta

la guerra puede detenerse ahora y reanudarse en 6 meses o 18

el imperio no va a dejar a Rusia en paz

y una vez Rusia acabe con Ucrania, USA atacara por Kaliningrado, Bielorusia , Georgia, Letonia o Fiinlandia

USA no va a renunciar a la hegemonia si no se le derrota

lo dijo Kissinger hace decadas: no nos iremos de Europa sin luchar


----------



## Nico (12 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> USA no va a renubciar a la hegemonia si no se le derrota




Es claro... pero recuerden que TODO EL TIEMPO que USA gaste derruyendo a Rusia, *es tiempo que ganan los chinos para prepararse.*

Así como a Putin el "Plan rápido" de _Zelensky cae en dos minutos_ le falló, a USA el plan "_desde Ucrania derruimos a Rusia y vamos a por China_", les está saliendo pato.  
Y *quien dice China dice Irán.*

Rusia, no por regalo sino por sus propios intereses, está quitando tiempo y recursos a USA, que juegan a favor de Irán y China. Si USA pensaba que estaba liquidando el Este para luego ir por el Oeste, algo me dice que TAMBIEN ha quedado con la pata de pollo atragantada.


----------



## Nefersen (12 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Francia retiene el envío a Rusia de dos cuadros de la colección Morozov*
> 
> El Gobierno francés ha retenido el envío de vuelta a Rusia de un cuadro de la colección Morozov p*erteneciente a un oligarca* y *cedido en préstamo a la Fundación Louis Vuitton* para la exposición 'Iconos del arte moderno', además de otra pintura de la misma colección.
> 
> ...



Seguro que la próxima vez lo presta de nuevo. Seguridad jurídica europea. La nueva normalidad.


----------



## amcxxl (12 Abr 2022)

Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron un caza Su-27 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania en el área del pueblo de Sinelnikovo, región de Dnepropetrovsk. /Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa/


En el área del asentamiento de Chasov Yar, región de Donetsk, el sistema de misiles de aviación Kinzhal destruyó el puesto de mando de la agrupación de tropas ucranianas en Donbass. /Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa/


----------



## raistlin (12 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> lee las noticias que he puesto atras, el parlamento esta disuelto





Tierra Azul dijo:


> Medio poco fiable
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo hice, lo hice... Incido, son del 3 de abril las noticias que enlazas, esta semana salió el dictamen del supremo y este fin de semana se lo cargaron y no, no está disuelto el parlamento, busca noticias por tí mismo de qué pasó en la última votación ESTE fin de semana, la gente saliendo a la calle en protesta y todo eso, si no te crees las noticias que te han/hemos enlazado más recientes.

En fin, yo lo dejo aquí que este hilo va de otra cosa.


----------



## Salamandra (12 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Es claro... pero recuerden que TODO EL TIEMPO que USA gaste derruyendo a Rusia, *es tiempo que ganan los chinos para prepararse.*
> 
> Así como a Putin el "Plan rápido" de _Zelensky cae en dos minutos_ le falló, a USA el plan "_desde Ucrania derruimos a Rusia y vamos a por China_", les está saliendo pato.
> Y *quien dice China dice Irán.*
> ...



A mi lo que me corroe es otra cosa: nuestros amigos allende los mares han resuelto el paro en la industria de las armas, han conseguido un respiro (no sé hasta que punto) económico revendiendo gas y petróleo., han conseguido nuevos amiguitos en Asia pero que pasa con los contratistas americanos.

Si no hay guerra esta gente que antes se dedicada a ésto se tiene que dedicar a otras cosas y después a ver como los pillas "engrasados" para el conflicto siguiente. Esta es la industria que ha parado pero el paro no puede ser largo porque luego no pillas operativos fáciles.

Hablo de la industria de los hombres que van jugársela que ya no son los militares. Hablo de aquellos que salieron de Siria y de Afganistán.

Si tardas no hay reemplazo de gente con experiencia.


----------



## podemita medio (12 Abr 2022)

Russian invaders were promised several days of triumphal march, awards and ‘mountains of gold’


----------



## podemita medio (12 Abr 2022)

__





Sergei Beseda, Jefe de inteligencia del FSB mandado prisión de máxima seguridad por el error de Ucrania


Purgas masivas en el FSB, el heredero de la KGB. El jefe mandado a prisión de máxima seguridad en Moscú. Y aquí los putinos prorrusos diciendo que todo va según el plan. Ajedrez. meparto...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## No al NOM (12 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Mariupól es rusa, si no es hoy, en unos días. Es cuestión de tiempo. En Forocoches estarán llorando.



Maldito cáncer a esos que lloran de ForoCoches, putos nazis españoles de internet, habrá que verlo a esos frikardos hijos de perra


----------



## NS 4 (12 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> a veces hay que tener cuidado con el vodka



Pues los borrachos y los niños dicen las verdades...


----------



## Seronoser (12 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Confirmado!



Ahora estaría bien que los rusos en el extranjero se chivaran a las embajadas de Ucrania sobre los hombres que no vuelvan a Ucrania a luchar


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (12 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Twitter confirma el ataque químico y exige botas de la OTAN en Ucrania.
> Madre mia, cómo están las cabezas…



Que entren, tengo ganas de ver trípas desparramadas de anglos y putitas.

sobre los aviones, se van a llevar alguna sorpresa.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (12 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> supongo que...



Quiero esa calva rodnaod


----------



## Seronoser (12 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Arrestan a un ciudadano colombiano por difundir "noticias falsas" sobre la campaña militar rusa en Ucrania*
> 
> Un tribunal de Moscú sentenció hoy a casi *dos meses de prisión preventiva* a un ciudadano colombiano acusado de *difundir en las redes sociales "noticias falsas"* sobre la* campaña militar rusa en Ucrania*, cargo que podría costarle* hasta 10 años de cárcel.
> 
> ...



Menos mal que Xavier Colás vive en Paris


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (12 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Aquí dicen que no:
> 
> 
> *Shehbaz Sharif, elegido primer ministro de Pakistán
> ...



Pues suena a asonada o guerra civil apoyada por el mal personificado


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (12 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Hace como un mes salieron tanques españoles para Finlandia. Pasaron por el país Vasco y el tontito hijo de cura de Vitoria llamó alarmado a Sanchinflas. Yo creo que es absurdo y quizá sea una operación más de propaganda la que quieran montar a costa de Finlandia.



Bueno yo veo acumulación de material de la otan clarísimo mente y los rusos la veran mejror.

la cuarta fase es entrar ellos en sus planes. No se si tendrán huevos. Espero que entrene. Amorir como perros y si es posible la desaparicion fiisca de la isla de las mentiras, miel sobre ojuelas


----------



## No al NOM (12 Abr 2022)

No encuentro el vídeo donde emboscan en el Donbass al batallón Aidar y mueren todos los que van el convoy. Se salva alguno que sale como una panceta después de ponerla a la brasa. Alguien lo tiene ubicado?


2014/2015


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (12 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Seguro que la próxima vez lo presta de nuevo. Seguridad jurídica europea. La nueva normalidad.



Franceses robando obras de arte, de qué me suena?

Con las tripas sanguinolentas del último inglés ahorcaremos al último francés, decía mi bisabuelo


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> No encuentro el vídeo donde emboscan en el Donbass al batallón Aidar y mueren todos los que van el convoy. Se salva alguno que sale como una panceta después de ponerla a la brasa. Alguien lo tiene ubicado?
> 
> 
> 2014/2015



menuda joya de batallon, primos hermanos de azov.


----------



## NS 4 (12 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> ¿Y para qué queremos Ucrania? ¿Qué ha aportado Ucrania a la Humanidad? ¿cuándo ha existido Ucrania antes de 1991? Dices unas cosas que es que son tan absurdas que ni sé por qué contesto. Llevo desde 2014 repitiendo lo mismo, que la existencia de ese aborto que es Ucrania es peor que un crimen, es una estupidez.
> 
> Esa homogeneidad que dices sólo se puede imponer con una dictadura y una limpieza étnica. Los países por avatares de la historia son diversos, no monolíticos.
> 
> ...



BRAVOOOOO...se podra decir mas alto...mas claro lo dudo...fino fino filipinoooo!!!


----------



## Seronoser (12 Abr 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Bueno, creo que Putin ya puede presentar ciertas cosas como una victoria.
> 
> Mariupol está a punto de caer, y buena parte del batallón Azov está ahí.
> 
> ...



No te lo crees ni tú jarto de vino  
No has entendido nada de lo que está pasando, parguelazo


----------



## JAGGER (12 Abr 2022)

Por si no sé posteó


----------



## JAGGER (12 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Por eso digo, ni a la sociedad Finlandesa ni a la Sueca se la clavan de esta manera. Los ucranianos por lo que sea han entrado más al trapo por una peor situación económica, mayor índice de miserabilidad, mayor índice de corrupción o lo que sea y se han dejado involucrar hasta del cuello....



Jajajaja, la horda no sólo sometió a Ucrania todo lo sometible, sino que transplantó ocupantes rusófonos (una práctica histórica sea de los zares o sea de Stalin) para ahora directamente reclamar el territorio. Pero USA es mala...
No sé qué mierda tiene en la cabeza cierta gente.


----------



## NS 4 (12 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Joder que desagradable es el 2 vídeo del tanque, no lo veáis que yo no quería verlo y he acabado viéndolo y rebotado



Jamas se acostumbra uno a ver restos humanos...las imagenes se pegan al subconsciente mejor que con loctite...


----------



## willbeend (12 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Vuelven a salir informaciones sobre lo que hay realmente en Mariupol, hace tiempo Pepe Escobar tambien sugirió esta teoría....
> 
> " Según la versión más salvaje, en las mazmorras de Azovstal hay una instalación secreta de la OTAN PIT-404- y un laboratorio biológico secreto de la OTAN con armas biológicas. En la instalación PIT-404, los oficiales de la OTAN están bloqueados. Los túneles están equipados con un sistema de búnker con protección blindada. En el interior hay unos 240 extranjeros, incluidos oficiales de la OTAN y la Legión Extranjera Francesa, así como personal del biolaboratorio. "



Pues los chinos tienen que estar cabreados con que les echaran la culpa sobre el timovirus del covid.
En cuestion de propaganda, si los rusos fueran como la OTAN, aunque no hubiera nada de eso en Azovstal, se podrian montar una escenificacion coordinados con China, para "demostrar" que el timovirus lo inventaron alli, que tal y como estan escalando las agresiones de USA hacia los paises asiaticos que se oponen a sus dictados, una teoria asi podria ser bien recibida para justificar ante sus pueblos las tensiones diplomaticas con USA.

A mi me molaria ver esto una vez en la vida, donde occidente pierda tambien la hegemonia a la hora de crear relatos ficticios en los que puede persiguir, castigar y silenciar cualquier discusion sobre el fondo del relato.


----------



## Nefersen (12 Abr 2022)

Con todo lo mal que me caen los nazis de Azov, tengo que reconocer que han dado batalla en Mariupol. Son muy valientes. A cada cuál lo suyo.


----------



## willbeend (12 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Italia:
> 
> _¡OPS!
> En 350 entre senadores y parlamentarios no están en el hemiciclo para escuchar a #Zelensky.
> ...



Hostia!, no es un bulo esto? Que ha pasado ahi?

Si es cierto, a ver el Soros ese como venga semejante falta de respeto a su hijo...


----------



## Epicii (12 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Jamas se acostumbra uno a ver restos humanos...las imagenes se pegan al subconsciente mejor que con loctite...



Tengo un amigo forense que desayuna y se pone a abrir cadaveres...uno se acostumbra a todo.


----------



## willbeend (12 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



Y nosotros aqui preguntandonos como iba a cruzar la frontera para entrar en Ucrania...


----------



## willbeend (12 Abr 2022)

SkywalkerAND dijo:


> Bueno, después de haber visto muchas pelis quizá para entrar a esos sitios se necesite autorización de alto nivel (tarjeta, llave, escaner de retina, etc.) que quizá los hay allí atrapados no tienen.
> 
> Así que, ¿y si todos los intentos de helicópteros o barcos que hemos presenciado en Mariupol no es para sacar si no para llevar algo? Una llave de deje entrar a ese sitio y destruirlo...



En el primer intento de rescate con helicoptero, los derribaron cuando volvian. Ademas volvian cargados de heridos.


----------



## stuka (12 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Bueno, la vida es una apuesta contínua.
> 
> Admiro a los prorusos en territorio OTAN. Como a los pro occidentales rusos.
> 
> ...





Vilux dijo:


> Economía completamente abierta.... ¿eso qué es, que
> 
> Rusia ya ha hecho su apuesta y va tras sus objetivos sin que la histeria tontánica con sus autolesiones la desvíen ni un milímetro. Y no solo son objetivos militares, sino patrón rublo-oro-energía, destrucción de la moneda del enemigo.
> 
> ...




Ese mierda nos está amenazando con la boquita pequeña. Para que nos callemos. Porque no les basta con Risto y Belén Estéban.

Ese mierda y sus millones de compis son los que mantuvieron la Inquisición, la plandemia, la invasión moro-negra, el 016....Y un millón más de persecuciones esquizofrénicas en la Humanidad.

Son los diarreas mentales que hasta hace dos minutos sacaban a placer el comodín de "¡fascista"!...Y ahora defienden a nazis porque se lo ordena su amo y la TV. Ese es el nivel.

De hecho, ya sabes que incluso en este miserable agujero de cuatro ratas...está la moda de hacer listados guerra-civilistas.

Y no se avergüenzan. Y no los banean. Y muchos aquí les ríen las gracias.


----------



## amcxxl (12 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Con todo lo mal que me caen los nazis de Azov, tengo que reconocer que han dado batalla en Mariupol. Son muy valientes. A cada cuál lo suyo.



escondiendose detras de 450.000 civiles y asesinando a muchos al mas puro estilo nazi


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Russian invaders were promised several days of triumphal march, awards and ‘mountains of gold’



sin entrar en consideraciones morales, solo militares, si comparas la actuación de EEUU en Iraq y Afganistán con la hoperación hespecial de estos cochinos en Ucrania, esta última quedaría a la altura de un brote violento del tonto del pueblo tras beberse medio litro de orujo.


----------



## NS 4 (12 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Y que hace un general norteamericano en Mariupol? Amos, no me joodaaassss.
> 
> Lo mismo está teniendo más bajas USA que Rusia...



Un general experto en guerra hibrida...combate en la zona gris etc etc..no uno cualquiera...el tipo preciso...

El Cuartel General de Despliegue Rápido de la OTAN organiza un seminario para analizar el concepto de “Zona Gris” en Valencia. - Ejército de tierra


----------



## ccartech (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Aksturiax (12 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Con todo lo mal que me caen los nazis de Azov, tengo que reconocer que han dado batalla en Mariupol. Son muy valientes. A cada cuál lo suyo.



Si caen en los próximos días habrán durado menos que los de Faluya, y allí eran sólo unos 2k-3k con armas ligeras de los 80. Con los USA y UK sin ningún miramiento con los civiles o la infraestructura de la ciudad les llevó casi 2 meses.


----------



## ccartech (12 Abr 2022)

Al registrar a los residentes civiles de Mariupol cuando salían de un paso seguro, fue arrestado un miembro del Batallón Azov de Ucrania


----------



## ccartech (12 Abr 2022)

Finalmente el video Y ahí, sorpresa: En lo que queda de la aeronave del lugar del accidente, los rusos descubren a otras 3 personas presentadas como 2 instructores franceses de la DGSE además de un oficial estadounidense, y no le gusta a cualquiera: el General de Marina Roger Más nublado


----------



## ccartech (12 Abr 2022)

Oooo no tenemos noticias de nuevos presos tomados en mariupol


----------



## ccartech (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## ccartech (12 Abr 2022)

Seguro, despues vienen los Barriles bombas 

La secretaria de Relaciones Exteriores del Reino Unido, Liz Truss, dice que su gobierno está trabajando con socios para verificar si las fuerzas rusas usaron agentes químicos en un ataque contra la ciudad sitiada de Mariupol, en el sureste de Ucrania


----------



## No al NOM (12 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Con todo lo mal que me caen los nazis de Azov, tengo que reconocer que han dado batalla en Mariupol. Son muy valientes. A cada cuál lo suyo.



Hombre usar a civiles como escudos humanos es de ser basuras inhumanas, en todo caso dime que han sido listos, y te doy el Ok


----------



## raptors (12 Abr 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Si te refieres a Pakistan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_"los partidos de oposición también están muy unidos y cuentan con el apoyo de los militares..."_

Entonces se trata de un golpe de estado...??


----------



## raptors (12 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Con todo lo mal que me caen los nazis de Azov, tengo que reconocer que han dado batalla en Mariupol. Son muy valientes. A cada cuál lo suyo.



*Muy valientes los uckroNazis que se esconden entre los civiles...!!* muy valientes que matan población desarmada proRusa...!! etc etc _Escupes pura mierd@ "Nefersen..."_


----------



## notengodeudas (12 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Buscamos demostrar que Rusia no es tan grande como aparece en los mapas, puesto que "lo más lejos" es lo que está en el estrecho de Bering, con estas mediciones lo que demostramos que el dibujo del mapa no se parece en nada a la forma real del pais, que sobre el papel parece que es el doble de ancho que África y que en realidad no lo es.












Compare Countries With This Simple Tool


Drag and drop countries around the map to compare their relative size. Is Greenland really as big as all of Africa? You may be surprised at what you find! A great tool for educators.



www.thetruesize.com


----------



## Nico (12 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Finalmente el video Y ahí, sorpresa: En lo que queda de la aeronave del lugar del accidente, los rusos descubren a otras 3 personas presentadas como 2 instructores franceses de la DGSE además de un oficial estadounidense, y no le gusta a cualquiera: el General de Marina Roger Más nublado





Y después tenemos gente que todavía NIEGA que los rusos *se ADELANTARON* al ataque que preparaba *USA, la NATO y UCRANIA*.

El nivel que tiene Putin como estadista, será recordado durante siglos. 

Tuvo los huevos y el coraje para salvar a Rusia de una debacle.


----------



## arriondas (12 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Sales como miembro eliminado, te estara hackeando la pvlisia svsialista ???. @arriondas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1022044



Ni idea. Pero está claro que tarde o temprano irán a por el foro.


----------



## arriondas (12 Abr 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> No creo ni que necesiten inventarse nada.
> 
> Lo que debe de haber en los subterráneos de Azovstal debe de ser monstruoso.
> Km y km de galerías construidas bajo tierra, con comunicación interna transportada, más de 8 niveles por debajo del suelo, y todo eso para una siderúrgica??
> ...



Joder, sería algo en plan Resident Evil. Lo que tendrán montado los yanquis ahí debajo. Por eso se defienden como gato panza arriba, tienen que destruir pruebas a saco. Más el personal no ucraniano que estará dentro...


----------



## visaman (12 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> italia le acaba de robar a españa el gas argelino.. mientras el subnormal de anotnio en rabat ....
> 
> que pintamos en la union europea si aqui todo el mundo roba todo a los demas, gas vacunas etc
> 
> ...



y tu que robas? venga confiesa tus pequeños pecados


----------



## capitán almeida (12 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Por si no sé posteó



450 veces pero tú dale circunciso que hay que levantar la moral...


----------



## visaman (12 Abr 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> No creo ni que necesiten inventarse nada.
> 
> Lo que debe de haber en los subterráneos de Azovstal debe de ser monstruoso.
> Km y km de galerías construidas bajo tierra, con comunicación interna transportada, más de 8 niveles por debajo del suelo, y todo eso para una siderúrgica??
> ...



si tiene conexión al mar depende si es lo suficientemente oculta y de los medios para salir pero meter un submarino en el puerto es condenarlo al hundimiento, no tiene salida y lo saben ganan tiempo para destruirlo todo, porque como los rusos lo pillen intacto..........


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (12 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Y después tenemos gente que todavía NIEGA que los rusos *se ADELANTARON* al ataque que preparaba *USA, la NATO y UCRANIA*.
> 
> El nivel que tiene Putin como estadista, será recordado durante siglos.
> 
> Tuvo los huevos y el coraje para salvar a Rusia de una debacle.



A tenor de los acontecimientos yo también creo eso, si. Rusia se enfrentaba a una amenaza cuasi existencial y como tal, ha respondido. De hecho, hilvanas con la retirada de Afganistán y alguna otra cuestión y ya va cuadrando todo.

Nos hemos quedado sorprendidos con la envergadura de los acontecimientos, pero intuyo que la amenaza a la que se enfrentaba Rusia no era menor y el ejercito al que se enfrenta, tampoco. Nada, en todo caso, comparado con lo que enfrenta un occidente controlado por unos psicópatas que aún creando dinero de la nada durante más de 20 años de manera absolutamente irresponsable, pretende que el resto del mundo continue aceptando tal regla del juego a cambio de recursos y materias primas.

Muy lamentable el comportamiento occidental y si le sumas lo propagandístico del momento, eliminando lo poco de mundo libre que restaba, se evidencia la inmediata necesidad de fuertes dosis de autocrítica en un entorno en el que ser un hombre libre y llegar a tus propias conclusiones se considera adoptar una posición prorusa, nazi, comunista, enemigo, señalable, denunciable, amortizable y no se que más cosas....


----------



## Mitrofán 2 (12 Abr 2022)

Que coño esta pasando en los Balcanes? se va a liar por allí también? en mayo tenia pensado un viaje a Serbia por trabajo..


----------



## alnitak (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## visaman (12 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En caso de ataque a Finlandia EEUU exigiría un pronuncamiento de los "neutrales" en la ONU, ¿Qué diría China y La India?, bueno, lo mismo seguirían neutrales. Podrían entrar en acción un montón de países de Europa. Suecia "tendría" que apoyar a Finlandia puesto que su situación es exactamente igual y si cae Finlandia, Suecia es la siguiente. ¿Qué harían Noruega, Dinamarca y UK?, con toda probabilidad entrarían en el conflicto de manera más o menos caliente, pero, ¿Y Francia? ¿Tendrían los santos huevos Alemania e Italia de mirar para otro lado?, ya casi, casi que sería la IIIGM, a unos minutos de que vuelen las nukes.



bien visto, lo preocupante es que antes en estos conflictos no se mentaba la opción nucelar, sin embargo ahora los rusos la menciona con soltura como un arma mas a usar, ¿Qué ha cambiado? a mi me da que los rusos tiene nuevos ases en la manga


----------



## Impresionante (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## alnitak (12 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> bien visto, lo preocupante es que antes en estos conflictos no se mentaba la opción nucelar, sin embargo ahora los rusos la menciona con soltura como un arma mas a usar, ¿Qué ha cambiado? a mi me da que los rusos tiene nuevos ases en la manga




finlandia... entrada de finlandia en la nato es guerra nuclear

mas vale que finlandia no rompa neutralidad


----------



## visaman (12 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Tu mismo, a mi con que no me des mucho la chapa me conformo.
> 
> Si no hay fuente, porque no hay fuente y si te pongo fuente tampoco te gusta, pues que le vamos a hacer....



pues si eso debatir por que no se ponen chinitas en los hilos del euribor siguiendo la gloriosa tradición del foro, a es tipo ni caso


----------



## visaman (12 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En la municion del carro de combate hay proyectiles contra-personal, en las imagenes se ve un kalashnikov agujereado por la metralla...



antiguamente eran de metralla ahora llevan o bien dardos o bien bolas tipo rodamiento


----------



## alnitak (12 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> pues si eso debatir por que no se ponen chinitas en los hilos del euribor siguiendo la gloriosa tradición del foro, a es tipo ni caso




ni puto caso a este payaso de visaman ... escribe todo chorradas.. es un puto rroll de mierda


----------



## Alvin Red (12 Abr 2022)

Me despierto y veo que estoy vivo y aun hay vida, ayer noche no las tenia todas conmigo, uff, que continúe así todo el día y poder decir un día más. Las nukes hacen mucho daño, directa e indirectamente.


----------



## visaman (12 Abr 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Con los Finlandeses no serían tan cariñosos como con los Ucranianos. Puede que llegaran misiles a San Petersburgo, nadie lo niega. Ahora bien, Helsinki se convertiría en pasto para renos en pocos días, eso también es cierto.



hensilki es un gran bunker subterráneo


----------



## Egam (12 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> La desigualdad de riqueza es máxima en Rusia.
> 
> Toda la riqueza se la quedan un puñado de oligarcas.



Pero quien se cree esta mierda de grafico?
En occidente TODO esta poseido por la banca & Blackrock


----------



## visaman (12 Abr 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> esta en un baño turco, grabando la "pasion turca 2, la venganza"



cuidado los rusos nos invadirán desde Argelia por Benidorm y tu tendrás un novio checheno cuidado pues


----------



## alnitak (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## arriondas (12 Abr 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Pero quien se cree esta mierda de grafico?
> En occidente TODO esta poseido por la banca & Blackrock



Después de estos tres últimos años, cualquier persona con dos dedos de frente no puede creerse NADA que venga de la prensa occidental. Así de claro.


----------



## Harman (12 Abr 2022)

«¿Pasa algo por el mundo?”


Artículo Original: Yulia Andrienko / Komsomolskaya Pravda Caminaban por la autopista a Mariupol con bolsas y mochilas. Ella iba doblada por el peso de las bolsas y él no bajaba la mano izquierda co…




slavyangrad.es











«¿Pasa algo por el mundo?”


12/04/2022

Artículo Original: Yulia Andrienko / Komsomolskaya Pravda 


Caminaban por la autopista a Mariupol con bolsas y mochilas. Ella iba doblada por el peso de las bolsas y él no bajaba la mano izquierda con la esperanza de parar algún coche. Las posibilidades eran escasas: salvo vehículos militares marcados con una Z, nadie iba en dirección a Mariupol. Al contrario, muchos intentan marcharse y en varias ocasiones nos cruzamos con columnas de autobuses con refugiados. Y nos paramos unas quince veces para mostrar la documentación: estaban especialmente interesados en el objetivo del viaje.

La voluntaria animalista Evgenia Mijailova, con quien me dirigía a Mariupol, paró el coche y en silencio liberó la parte trasera del coche, quitó los transportines para gatos e invitó a los pasajeros. “Vamos varias veces a la semana de Mariupol a Volodarsekoe para hacer la compra. Hay que andar 25 kilómetros en cada dirección. No se puede hacer nada, es la única tienda que funciona en toda la zona. No podemos marcharnos, tenemos una abuela enferma a nuestro cargo”, explicaron. Pensé que esa pareja será extraordinariamente dura tras haber superado un trago como este. Cuatro horas de ida, cuatro horas de vuelta. En ese tiempo se puede hablar de todo. O no hablar de nada en absoluto.

Nuestros compañeros de viaje nos contaron cómo empezó la batalla en Mariupol, cómo se acercó a su casa, cómo primero estallaron las ventanas y después se hizo insoportable, así que se trasladaron al sótano con la abuela. Ahora la cuidan y ni se plantean abandonar la ciudad. Me encuentro a mí misma pensando que estoy haciendo la misma pregunta que nosotros, ciudadanos de Donetsk, tuvimos que responder durante ocho años: “¿Por qué no os marcháis?”. Perdidos a la hora de responder, contaron algo poco convincente.

Sin embargo, aquí, a la entrada de Mariupol, ha comenzado algo que se parece a la vida. Miles de personas esperan cerca del hipermercado Metro a la ayuda humanitaria rusa. Llevan los números escritos en la mano y cuentan que a veces hay que pasar más de un día esperando. “Pero merece la pena. En las cajas hay 2 kg de azúcar, 2 kg de trigo sarraceno, 1 kg de harina, 3 kg de pasta, 1 kg de arroz, dos latas de leche condensada, cinco de carne, cuatro de alcachofas, aceite de girasol, productos de limpieza y de higiene”, explicaron los jóvenes. Les llevamos hasta el punto más cercano posible, la carretera está bloqueada por una barricada de coches quemados de los que hay por todas partes.

“No lleves la cámara colgada del cuello y no enseñéis demasiado los teléfonos. Os los quitarán de las manos, no hay nadie que lo evite aquí. No dejéis el coche así, no está garantizado que lo encontréis al volver. Puede que os rompan las lunas con la esperanza de sacar algo de valor”, nos aconsejaron los jóvenes con unas palabras que puede que no sean obvias para todos los visitantes. Aquí parecemos alienígenas, nuestras caras y nuestras ropas están limpias. Inmediatamente, llamamos la atención. Especialmente yo, que no iba vestida de camuflaje. Y mi estilosa parka parecía casi como un tutu de ballet. “¿De dónde ha salido toda esta gente guapa?”, gritó una mujer de una forma algo agresiva desde la ventana. “¿De Donetsk? Bueno, dime, ¿pasa algo por el mundo?”. La voluntaria y yo nos quedamos ahí paradas, sin saber qué decir, y entonces me di cuenta de que su mundo se ha encogido hasta ser solo del tamaño de la ciudad en las últimas semanas. El tono cambia al hablar de las noticias, especialmente cuando se enteran de que Donetsk está siendo bombardeado ahora.

*Cruces y ventanas*

Mariupol está enterrado en montañas de basura, no hay nadie para retirarla. El viento la esparce por todas partes. Observé a un grupo de personas tirando basura a un gran contenedor. Cinco personas por contenedor. “Fuimos como una especie de voluntarios. Recogemos toda la basura posible y a cambio nos dan ayuda humanitaria”, me explicaron.

No hay tiendas ni farmacias en la ciudad. Todas fueron saqueadas durante los primeros días. Los propios residentes cuentan que las personas más espabiladas se llevaron todo lo que pudieron, con lo que, entre otras cosas, provocaron hambre desde los primeros días.

Aquí, en el boulevard Shevchenko, que conecta varios barrios de Mariupol, se ha creado un cementerio espontáneo a lo largo de la plaza. “Aún hay entierros normales, incluso con lápida, cruces y servicios funerarios. Mire en los patios. Ahí, al lado de los columpios hay personas enterradas, les han hecho cruces con los marcos que han volado de las ventanas”, explicó un hombre llamado Artur, que había salido a por agua con su padre. “En general, al principio del boulevard Shevchenko, todo está relativamente intacto. Sí, saqueado y apaleado, pero si vas más adelante, hay edificios de los que solo quedan ruinas”.

Artur es estudiante de la Universidad de Mariupol, se graduó el año pasado y soñaba con ser especialista informático e ir a Rusia, pero ahora no sabe qué diploma tendrá ahora. Los estudiantes de Donetsk saben lo rápido que las universidades de la RPD pasaron a los estándares rusos y los estudiantes tienen la oportunidad de recibir los dos diplomas a la vez: el de la RPD y el ruso. Intenté consolar al chico, que aún tiene fuerzas para pensar en el futuro, incluso en estas circunstancias.

Todo un ejército de gatos se había reunido alrededor de una mujer a la espera de la comida. Había gatos callejeros e incluso algunos de raza y con collar. “No puedo irme por ellos, aunque no haya una sola ventana en el piso y tenga que dormir en el baño. Daba de comer a estos gatos dos veces al día antes de la guerra y ahora se han sumado los abandonados. Nadie les quiere salvo yo. Esto es lo que tengo, esto es lo que comparto con ellos”, explicó la abuela Nadia. Recordé las historias sobre los gatos de Leningrado y pensé que, si sigue habiendo gatos, aquí no ha podido haber una hambruna de verdad. La voluntaria pidió a la mujer que le dejara llevarse a los enfermos y le dejó comida para ella y para los gatos. La mujer no podía parar de agradecérselo.

A la salida, pasamos junto a un gran grupo de personas con carros que caminan por la carretera. Una mujer se separó del reto y miró nuestra matrícula rusa, saludó alegre y se santiguó. Nosotras también saludamos.

Al día siguiente, después de recaudar almohadas, sábanas y productos de limpieza, decidí ir a uno de los colegios de Donetsk, donde se ha instalado un refugio temporal. Uno de los gimnasios está lleno de catres alineados y en el otro hay un almacén con la ayuda que aportan los residentes de Donetsk. Hay un tono discordante, entre los niños y perros corriendo por ahí y sorprende ver que, con todo este ruido, pueda haber gente durmiendo en los catres. Están tan cansados que no notan nada a su alrededor. Recuerda a una especie de comuna.

Logré hablar con el hombre que vio el pan por primera vez en un mes en un puesto de control de la RPD. Alexander fue trasladado a Donetsk y ya no podía caminar. “Estaba tumbado al lado del fuego en el patio y ya no tenía fuerza para reaccionar a nada, ni siquiera a las explosiones cercanas. Mi casa ya no está. Pero no la destruyeron ni la RPD ni Rusia. El 20 de febrero, dispararon a bocajarro los _defensores_ ucranianos. Y lo grabaron en vídeo. Entonces no había nadie luchando en la ciudad. Es decir, lo hicieron para tener un vídeo para sus amos”, explicó.

Alexander contó que las autoridades de Mariupol se marcharon de la ciudad en los primeros días y que los residentes no recibieron de ellos ninguna ayuda ni apoyo. Eso sí, los voluntarios ucranianos regularmente les llevaban al sótano octavillas anunciando las brillantes victorias de Ucrania. Eso en lugar de pan. “El primer pan que me dieron fue en el puesto de control de los militares de la RPD”, recuerda.

“La gente de Donetsk trae ayuda todo el día. Hay comida, ropa y productos de limpieza. Vestimos y acogemos a los refugiados en los primeros días. Han estado un mes en sótanos, muchos han venido con botas de invierno y sus ropas estaban en tal estado que solo se podía quemar”, explicó María Jomchenko, profesora de primaria.

En la cafetería del colegio, los refugiados organizan tres comidas al día, se dan una ducha e incluso han reclutado a peluqueras que lavan el pelo gratis. “Sinceramente, teníamos miedo de venir a vosotros. Nos han contado tales horrores de la RPD. Y han resultado ser todo mentiras. Aquí nos han aceptado como familia. Mañara nos vamos a Rusia a ver a la familia y ya estamos llorando por separarnos de esta gente tan amable”, contó Marina, que logró huir de Mariupol con su hija. ¿Cómo va a ser si no? Todos somos compatriotas a los que no se les ha olvidado eso en estos ocho años a pesar de los titánicos esfuerzos de Ucrania.


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Con todo lo mal que me caen los nazis de Azov, tengo que reconocer que han dado batalla en Mariupol. Son muy valientes. A cada cuál lo suyo.



Han sido unos cobardes y en realidad no han presentado batalla, se han ido replegando hacia Azovstal con rehenes sin dar la cara y morir por su fuhrer Zelensky. No veo honor ninguno en su batalla, además todavía no sabemos cuantos civiles hay con ellos aún. No són soldados, són delincuentes comunes y además enfermos, ¿usaron los alemanes cercados en la bolsa de Stalingrado a civiles rusos como escudo?; ¿lo hicieron el verano del 41 los rusos en las bolsas de Kiev o de Uman?, eso eran soldados, estos són basura, són gentuza.


----------



## alnitak (12 Abr 2022)

todo chechenia va a acudir a ucrania a desmilitarizar.... 

pronto veremos la payaso salir corriendo dd kiev

pero tengo una teoria

zelensky se fue de kiev y volvil con la retirada rusa

hace semanas solo veiamos cromas y ahora esta todo el dia de paseo.. este se habia largado

ahh los chechenos.son la hostia siempre estan de descojono...


----------



## lostsoul242 (12 Abr 2022)

Me parto el culo con TVE

Noticia de ayer con todo Mariupol menos Azovstal liberada de los ukros .

2:55 Empieza el show



"En la parte de la ciudad bajo control ucraniano reparten ayuda humanitaria" ... y el rotulo "El centro de Mariupol sigue bajo control ucraniano"
Las declaraciones del tio son para la CGTN (tele china en ingles , algo asi como la RT china porque los medios del OTANFATO no pisan eso ni locos)
XDDDDD

Empieza fuerte si , pero atencion al min 3:08
La ayuda humanitaria esta en cajas con la "Z" , supongo que para TVE eso es la "Z" de Zelenski o el "Zorro"
XDDDD

El remate en el 3:17 donde salen soldados con el uniforme verde oscuro y el brazalete blanco pro-ruso en el centro de Mariupol que segun su rotulo "esta bajo control ucraniano", ¿para TVE esos son los de la Cruz Roja de Zelenski?
XDDDDDD

Y asi durante semanas en cada noticia en todas las cadenas de propaganda españolas .
No habia visto tanta decadencia en TVE desde la epoca de Urdaci y creo que ahora es aun mucho peor , nivel NODO de Franco mas o menos .
De Dapena3Media o CircoSet uno se espera lo que sea , pero coño eso se supone que lo pagamos todos y no tienen ni un miserable corresponsal en Mariupol cuando literalmente los hay a miles de distintos paises (por eso tienen que tirar de imagenes de la television china)


----------



## visaman (12 Abr 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Si, van a enviar a las brigadas hembristas internacionales y al tercio de polifolladas de Levante.
> A ver si nos enteramos que yo no he sido pero los ejércitos occidentales fueron auto destruidos hace muchos años. Y los rusos tienen misiles de verdad como estamos viendo y nosotros cabalgatas inclusivas asexuales. No se puede atacarlos con carrozas por que te follan. La OTAN solo puede mandar brigadas de infantería que no están operativas y drones que son lo único que funciona



te olvidas del tercio viejas de castilla y el tercio de nekanes vascas


----------



## coscorron (12 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Argelia no tiene mas gas para vender, ese gas que se va a la tuberia italiana, es el gas español, gracias Viruelo !!!.
> 
> PD- Cuando termine la subvencion de los combustibles, el guapito, que tenga el falcon arrancado...



Han abierto los telediarios con esa noticia ...??? Creo que no, que ha pasado bastante desapercibida pero nos condena a ser el pais más perjudicado con el tema ucrania igual que las restricciones excesivas nos condenaron con el tema coronavirus e igual que la deuda nos condena ya para siempre a tener que bailar al ritmo que nos digan ..


----------



## alnitak (12 Abr 2022)

Argelia venderá a Italia el triple de gas que a España a partir de 2023 y lo convierte en su gran socio europeo


Italia se distancia como nunca de España como gran socio europeo de Argelia y obtendrá el triple de gas a partir de 2023. Con el presidente de Argelia, Abdelmadjid Tebboune, y el...




www.elmundo.es





que mas va ahacer antonio para cargarse españa??

a ver ahora maricron le pedira que le venda toda la energia eolica y solar generada en españa a precio ZERO...

Y LO HARA


----------



## Azrael_II (12 Abr 2022)

*Estados Unidos está ofreciendo TODO a la India, desde acuerdos de seguridad, educación, militares*


Siempre es la misma historia, soborna a unos cuantos miles de políticos y generales, de muy diversas formas a cambio de sumisión. Acuerdos de todo tipo siempre que hagan lo que ellos quieran y al Mass mínimo cambio Golpe de Estado como en Pakistán. Este puede ser light, directo o fuera civil.









US wants to be India's ‘partner of choice’ in all areas — Blinken


Washington and New Delhi also plan to maintain a dialogue on the development of economic cooperation




tass.com






12 ABR, 05:49
*Estados Unidos quiere ser el 'socio de elección' de India en todas las áreas — Blinken*
Washington y Nueva Delhi también planean mantener un diálogo sobre el desarrollo de la cooperación económica

WASHINGTON, 12 de abril. /TASS/. La administración de EE. UU. reconoce que las relaciones entre India y Rusia se han desarrollado durante décadas, pero ahora Washington espera convertirse en el socio preferido de Nueva Delhi en casi todas las áreas, dijo el secretario de Estado de EE. UU., Antony Blinken, luego de conversaciones bilaterales entre los jefes de defensa y asuntos exteriores. departamentos de Estados Unidos e India en una conferencia de prensa conjunta en Washington.
"La relación de la India con Rusia se ha desarrollado durante décadas, en un momento en que Estados Unidos no podía ser un socio de la India. Los tiempos han cambiado hoy. Podemos y estamos dispuestos a ser un socio de elección con la India, en prácticamente todos los ámbitos. , comercio, tecnología, educación y seguridad. Y esa fue en gran medida la naturaleza de la conversación que tuvimos hoy", dijo Blinken.


Además



12 ABR, 06:48
*Estados Unidos planea desarrollar drásticamente lazos militares con India: Pentágono*
Estados Unidos e India acordaron trabajar juntos para producir vehículos aéreos no tripulados aerotransportados

WASHINGTON, 12 de abril. /TASS/. Estados Unidos tiene la intención de desarrollar significativamente los lazos militares con India, dijo el martes el secretario de Defensa de Estados Unidos, Lloyd Austin, luego de las conversaciones bilaterales entre los jefes de los departamentos de defensa y asuntos exteriores de los dos países en una conferencia de prensa conjunta en Washington.
"La reunión de hoy muestra que estamos trabajando juntos para construir una de las asociaciones más importantes de nuestro tiempo. Hemos hecho compromisos importantes hoy que impulsarán la innovación tecnológica y la cooperación en dominios de defensa emergentes, incluidos el espacio y el ciberespacio", dijo.
Al mismo tiempo, EE. UU. e India acordaron trabajar juntos para producir vehículos aéreos no tripulados aerotransportados. "Recientemente concluimos un acuerdo para trabajar juntos en vehículos aéreos no tripulados lanzados desde el aire a través de nuestra iniciativa de comercio y tecnología de defensa", agregó Austin.








US plan to drastically develop military ties with India — Pentagon


The US and India have agreed to work together to produce airborne unmanned aerial vehicles




tass.com


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Abr 2022)

_El mercenario británico 'cossackgundi' se rindió a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en la ciudad de Mariupol junto con los marines ucranianos. _


----------



## Caracalla (12 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No tiene mucho sentido. Finlandia no representa ningún peligro para Rusia. Nada que ver con Ucrania. De hecho no era Ucrania en si misma, sino ciertos sectores con odios muy profundos aprovechados y potenciados por diferentes cuerpos de inteligencia foráneos.



Si saben que hay riesgo de que entren en la OTAN lo correcto por su parte a nivel estratégico es atacar antes de que firmen el tratado y neutralizar la amenaza.

No me extrañaria nada ver algo así pronto. No por nada en Ucrania han mandado un % tan pequeño de su ejercito. La Otan les va a abrir nuevos frentes y lo saben.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bishop (12 Abr 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Foro coches es un foro grande y por tanto se han preocupado desde hace años, que esté alineado con la doctrina oficial vigente. Es como un canal de televisión de los grandes, no se le permite dar información no oficial. Aquí libramos *de momento*.



De momento, de momento... pero ya desde hace un tiempo hay algún que otro personaje al estilo como el de la palangana en la cabeza, que hacen pensar en lo peor. Eso y toda las serie de movidas que han pasado con el covid y sobre todo esta guerra en el foro: avalanchas de pomperos salidos de la nada que según llegan ya entran en batalla foril, elaboración de listas negras, ataques de divide y vencerás al foro, ataques personales a foreros destacados, intentos de amedrantamiento con menciones al delito de traición por simplemente no ser prootánico o ser prorruso... Si te pones a recopilar no paras. El de aludir al delito de traición es cachondísimo, hay uno o dos que están obsesionados con eso, pareciera que esa es una de las "misiones" que le han dado. Valientes memos ignorantes tontoútiles.

Parece ser que dar información, debatir y pensar fuera de la postura oficial en ciertos temas, no acaba de gustar a los amantes de la libertad y la democracia. Y también parece ser que la lista de temas "vetados" cada vez es más grande.


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Abr 2022)

Eso parece Iwo Jima despues de la batalla, el rodillo ruso paso por encima, cuando termine el conflicto los ukros, solo desearan una Pax Romana, asi se hace la guerra !!!.


----------



## frangelico (12 Abr 2022)

Don Luriio dijo:


> Biden ha dicho que quiere derrocar a Putin y encerrarlo en guantánamo, y Borrell que el objetivo de la UE es destrozar la economía de Rusia y sumirla en la miseria. Ya tiene poco sentido la diplomacia. Los que hemos vivido la guerra fría podemos dar fe de que entonces se guardaban las formas y había cierto respeto. Y no será porque no se invadían países por ambos bandos. El nivel de histerismo infantil actual es desconocido y no creo que sea ajeno a él la actual infantilización y feminización de la política, la educación y los medios de comunicación. Este es el resultado.



Es que aquí hacemos chistes sobre la LOGSE y las titulaciones universitarias con el nivel de la secundaria de hace unas décadas, pero en USA todo lleva décadas de adelanto.

Un amigo dirige un centro de investigación en Boston y me cuenta que desde hace bastantes años ya un PhD en una universidad con nombre no garantiza nada y tiene que examinar a sus candidatos en el laboratorio para ver cómo se desenvuelven en caso de carencias o fallos, o si son capaces de hacer algo sin su portátil a mano (y solo dan la talla los asiáticos y algunos europeos sueltos, más los del Este que los occidentales). También ya desde hace más de 20 años tiene que soportar la presión feminazi, las cuotas raciales y demás basura.

Esto es grave porque nos informa de que, si en España hay una caída de calidad relativamente reciente, en USA ya son analfabetos incluso los sexagenarios, y por supuesto absolutamente toda la población que ha pasado por institutos y universidades de segunda o inferior categoría, que son el 90 y pico por cien.
Entonces es de esperar que los asesores de la Casa Blanca sean perfectos ignorantes capaces de creer que la guerra es como un videojuego y que es posible "ganar" en un enfrentamiento nuclear.


----------



## Covid Bryant (12 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> La desigualdad de riqueza es máxima en Rusia.
> 
> Toda la riqueza se la quedan un puñado de oligarcas.



Sube el % al 0,01 o 0,1% y todo el mundo en naranja, subnormalazo.


----------



## Trajanillo (12 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Joder, sería algo en plan Resident Evil. Lo que tendrán montado los yanquis ahí debajo. Por eso se defienden como gato panza arriba, tienen que destruir pruebas a saco. Más el personal no ucraniano que estará dentro...



Lo inundaran con agua del mar que lo tienen cerca... Pero de todas formas como decía mi abuela lo unico que no se sabe es lo que no se hace, si hay mierda ahí saldrá, porque la mierda siempre flota.


----------



## Cui Bono (12 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Pero qué historietas cuentan los orcazos para no reconocer que sus mercenarios chechenos les están tomando pelo y ni tienen huevos a terminar con Azov ni tienen ganas de dejar de robar a los rusos con su sueldo de tiktokeros premium.

Solo por lo cutre de ser proruso ya deberíais pasaros al lado de los buenos y dejar de hacer el payaso.

El "all-in" de Rusia en Jerson y Jarkov va a ser el fin de todo prestigio anterior de Rusia, el fin de un siglo de respeto del mundo para con ellos.


Mandan un avión a Suecia a amedrentar, y se cae y Finlandia también quiere ser OTAN y el oso de mierda al que le están quitando las uñas en UKR no es capaz ni va a poder hacer nada ja ja jajaja. Puto país de gitanacos bocachanclas. No valen ni para tomar por culo y cuando les aplasten en Ucrania van a pagar cada escuela arrasada, cada nacional ucranio asesinado, con sanciones, solo para conservar algo de su Federación Rusia, hasta la siguiente revolución de colorines el la que la gente joven aniquilará a la chusma dirigente retrógrada de otra generación, como en UKR.


----------



## Cui Bono (12 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Lo inundaran con agua del mar que lo tienen cerca... Pero de todas formas como decía mi abuela lo unico que no se sabe es lo que no se hace, si hay mierda ahí saldrá, porque la mierda siempre flota.



El Umbrella Gate es mi detector de subnormales favorito.
Con lo fácil que es ver la realidad. Toda la testosterona local la tienen los resistentes de Azov.


----------



## Trajanillo (12 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> El Umbrella Gate es mi detector de subnormales favorito.
> Con lo fácil que es ver la realidad. Toda la testosterona local la tienen los resistentes de Azov.



Mira uno que no tenía en el ignore, otro que no ve la realidad y que para el los que están acorralados sin salidas son los rusos, en fin...


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Abr 2022)

_El último vídeo grabado por los últimos ucronazis desde las bodegas de la planta de Azovstal. En el vídeo, un marine ucraniano dice "Gloria a Ucrania" en cada frase, pero no hay respuesta de sus compañeros. Dice que no han perdido ni una sola posición y que lucharán hasta el final. Es extraño, si no abandonaron sus posiciones, entonces ¿cómo acabaron en los sótanos de Azovstal en las afueras de Mariupol? No servirá de nada convertirlos en héroes, estos "héroes" parecen pálidos. Sentados como ratas en el sótano._


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (12 Abr 2022)

lostsoul242 dijo:


> Me parto el culo con TVE
> 
> Noticia de ayer con todo Mariupol menos Azovstal liberada de los ukros .
> 
> ...



Mirad el video imagen 3,09 a ver que os chirría


----------



## frangelico (12 Abr 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Pero quien se cree esta mierda de grafico?
> En occidente TODO esta poseido por la banca & Blackrock



Yo le veo un defecto importante al gráfico y es que apenas hay en el planeta unos 40-50 países con estadísticas serias sobre estos temas. Lo suyo sería ponerlo en gris casi todo excepto la OCDE y algunos más de Asia Oriental o América Latina. Sobre lo demás ni siquiera hay datos, nadie sabe mucho sobre la distribución de la renta o el patrimonio en Marruecos o Pakistán.

Otro aspecto es el nivel de mercantilización y "burbujización" de la vivienda, también hay que salir de la cárcel mental de la visión del mundo occidental para darse cuenta de que ni en el espacio ni en el tiempo es normal que una vivienda estándar cueste seis o siete veces los ingresos anuales que se paguen con préstamos a 30 años.


----------



## Trajanillo (12 Abr 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Mirad el video imagen 3,09 a ver que os chirría



Las cajas llevan la Z, jajaja


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> ¿El que cayó al mar, y la flota rusa estuvo unos días buscando.....?
> Operaciones marítimas de rescate han habido.
> Quizás lo del barco mercante que se desvió, no iba hasta el puerto, sino a recoger a algún naufrago geoposicionado.



En el video de la entrada, en un edificio para su interrogatorio, del supuesto general capturado de la Otan, el calvo vestia ropa civil, *lo que seria compatible con el derribo del helicoptero sobre el mar, lo rescatan del agua y le dan ropa seca.*


----------



## Egam (12 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Con todo lo mal que me caen los nazis de Azov, tengo que reconocer que han dado batalla en Mariupol. Son muy valientes. A cada cuál lo suyo.



No creo que "valientes" sea un adjetivo adecuado a los que usaban civiles de los escudos humanos.


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Abr 2022)

_Llamada telefónica entre el mercenario británico 'cossackgundi' y su amigo momentos antes de entregarse (está llorando y emocionado porque sabe que pasará el resto de su vida en prisión):_


----------



## Cui Bono (12 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Mira uno que no tenía en el ignore, otro que no ve la realidad y que para el los que están acorralados sin salidas son los rusos, en fin...



La realidad es el Umbrella Gate, 30 niveles bajo el suelo con laboratorios para matar con bichuzos a la huanidad 1184 veces como poco. 

Tu cerebro ya te baneó hace tiempo y vives con uno prestado. La rubita se debe descojonar de toda la corte de idiotas creyendo sus mierdas. Del nuncafollismo al prorrusismo, sin anestesia.


----------



## Nicors (12 Abr 2022)

Estaría de puta madre para desinfectar Moscú.


----------



## Nico (12 Abr 2022)

*El tiro en el pie*

Sin duda EE.UU. vía Ucrania, le tenía preparada una "sorpresita" a Rusia. Posiblemente en el verano un reforzado ejército Ucraniano hubiera lanzado feroces ataques contra el Donbass y, si le salía bien, seguramente contra Crimea. 

Casi con seguridad antes de los ataques Ucrania sería incorporada a la UE y hasta a la OTAN, con lo que sus ataques, hubieran involucrado a toda la alianza si Rusia respondía.

Todo esto quedó desarticulado.

Ante la sorpresa de la reacción temprana rusa, EE.UU. (y diría TODO OCCIDENTE) ha cometido varios errores que en no muchas semanas van a pasar factura con fuertes efectos:

1) Aplicaron las sanciones que tenían preparadas para debilitar a Rusia... pero al hacerlo, quitaron todo prestigio al dólar, al sistema Swift de transacciones financieras y a los sistemas de depósitos en Londres o New York (dinero que dejes ahí te lo pueden embargar cuando se les salga la polla).

2) Al no haber tenido tiempo de levantar la cosecha de trigo de ucrania, *HAN DEJADO SIN TRIGO A MEDIO ORIENTE !! *

No nos percatamos de esto ahora porque se están usando las últimas reservas, pero ya hay problemas en el Líbano y en días más empezarán en Egipto... todo el medio oriente se puede desestabilizar de un modo abrupto.

3) Al aplicar las sanciones sobre el gas ANTES de tener listos los embarques, harán que en no más de dos semanas empiecen los faltantes en Europa... y eso sin contar el aumento de precio de los combustibles y la electricidad.

4) Inflación, desestabilización de grandes regiones por hambre, destrucción del sistema financiero y comercial global... sin duda las poblaciones de europa pueden aguantar mucho más tiempo, pero tampoco son de plástico. En algún momento alguien va a decir "oye!, tengo hambre!" (aunque eso signifique "no puedo cargar gasolina" o "no puedo comer patatas fritas porque el aceite cuesta más que el solomillo").

===

Lo grave de esto es que *USA* se puede mantener "autista" ante esta situación, porque allí no faltará ni comida, ni combustible (aunque suban un poco los precios)... pero en el resto del mundo los límites para soportar estas situaciones son mucho más delgados.

De hecho el problema en *Pakistán* se inició por la inflación. Y en *Bangla Desh* está empezando a faltar comida (cosa que ya falta en *Sri Lanka*, aunque allí por otros motivos).

Y los problemas en varios de estos países (al menos los de Oriente Medio) repercutirán en Europa aunque no lo hagan en EE.UU.

===

Frente a esto, se me ocurre que hay varias "soluciones". A saber cuál toman estos psicópatas:

1) "Apretar" a Ucrania para que ceda, buscar un acuerdo viable, reponer en lo que se puedan las cosas y tratar de "parchar" lo que se rompió, fundamentalmente a nivel del abastecimiento de gas, petróleo y comida antes de que la situación se desbarranque.

2) "_Tirar la puta al río_" y acelerar. Fomentar la guerra Marruecos-Argelia, o algún "ISIS versión 3.0" que reaparezca en Irak y Siria, y que la explosión de acontecimientos haga tan confuso todo, que nadie sepa "quién" es el culpable.

3) La que no quiero ni pensar -pero en cualquier momento hasta parece buena para los psicópatas- y es de "_si ya rompimos los huevos, hagamos la tortilla_" y, si el mundo se va al mismo carajo, directamente optar por "_la solución final_" de un ataque masivo para que gane el último que quede en pie.

===

Tomen nota de estos países, porque debemos estar a no más de tres semanas de que la cosa se ponga calentita: *Egipto, Bangla Desh, Pakistán, Líbano*... unos varios en *Africa*.

Y, como "_canario en la mina_" me fijaría *QUE HACE ISRAEL*. No porque le toque sufrir las consecuencias de sus vecinos, sino porque tiene muy buenos analistas y planificadores (y espías e información), *y VAN A TOMAR algunas medidas "antes"*... según sean las medidas que toma Israel (aunque no se entiendan al principio), las mismas tendrán relación "_con lo que está por venir_" y servirán para darse una idea anticipada.


----------



## Trajanillo (12 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> La realidad es el Umbrella Gate, 30 niveles bajo el suelo con laboratorios para matar con bichuzos a la huanidad 1184 veces como poco.
> 
> Tu cerebro ya te baneó hace tiempo y vives con uno prestado. La rubita se debe descojonar de toda la corte de idiotas creyendo sus mierdas. Del nuncafollismo al prorrusismo, sin anestesia.



Ala chato, al ignore por gilipollas, no falla macho todos sois iguales, insultais faltais el respeto, resumiendo jodeis el foro, sois unos putos fascistas de mierda y no estoy yo con mi edad para aguantar a imbeciles aneuronales como tu, ale a dormir el sueño de los payasos en el ignore.


----------



## frangelico (12 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> *El tiro en el pie*
> 
> Sin duda EE.UU. vía Ucrania, le tenía preparada una "sorpresita" a Rusia. Posiblemente en el verano un reforzado ejército Ucraniano hubiera lanzado feroces ataques contra el Donbass y, si le salía bien, seguramente contra Crimea.
> 
> ...



Ya ha dicho Maricron que nos preparemos para acoger a 60M de refugiados en Europa y va a ser por el desastre alimentario que han creado estos imbéciles.Vamos, que serán 60M de nuevos pensionistas con alta proporción de hombres como es costumbre en el caso solamente de los "refugiados" que vienen a Europa.


----------



## Jotagb (12 Abr 2022)

⚡Se informa que más de 100 infantes de marina ucranianos de la brigada 36 en Mariupol se rindieron esta noche


----------



## Nico (12 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es que aquí hacemos chistes sobre la LOGSE y las titulaciones universitarias con nivel dela secundaria de hace unas décadas pero en USA todo lleva décadas de adelanto.




Hace poco vi un chiste (una viñeta) muy simpática. Lástima que no la guardé para subirla.

Estaba la foto de un coche de los 50´s y la frase decía:

- SI PIENSAS QUE AHORA SOMOS MAS INTELIGENTES, RECUERDA QUE EN LOS MANUALES DE LOS COCHES DEL AÑO 50 SE DABAN LOS DATOS DE LA APERTURA DE LAS BUJIAS Y EL DIAMETRO DE AJUSTE DE LAS VALVULAS... *EN LOS DE AHORA AVISAN QUE NO HAY QUE BEBER EL LIQUIDO DE FRENO !!*


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Abr 2022)

Hasta los saudíes se chotean....


----------



## bigmaller (12 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Finlandia le dura a Rusia una semana como país, militarmente hablando.
> La gente es inconsciente, y no se da cuenta de que la "pobrecita" Ucrania, tiene un ejército en número grande, y con tropas con experiencia en guerra, en el Donbas.
> Qué tiene Finlandia? Y Suecia? Y España? Y Polonia? Y Rumanía?...
> 
> Curiosamente Finlandia es otro país 404, un país de mentira, sin Historia alguna, y que estaría divertido que compartiera con Ucrania volver a lo que fue hace un siglo: Nada.



Finlandia tiene las mismas posibilidades de ser invadida por russia estando en la otan que sin estarlo.

Otra cosa es que estando en la otan, se le ocurra instalar lanzadores de misiles...


Azrael_II dijo:


> *Estados Unidos está ofreciendo TODO a la India, desde acuerdos de seguridad, educación, militares*
> 
> 
> Siempre es la misma historia, soborna a unos cuantos miles de políticos y generales, de muy diversas formas a cambio de sumisión. Acuerdos de todo tipo siempre que hagan lo que ellos quieran y al Mass mínimo cambio Golpe de Estado como en Pakistán. Este puede ser light, directo o fuera civil.
> ...



La nueva batalla. 
Conseguir a toda costa tener a la india de su lado. 

Para la india la decision es complicadisima. Si se alia formalmente con usa, su localizacion es demencialmente mala. 

Sabe que social, y geoestrategicamente solo puede aliarse con china/rusia.....pero las elites quieren otra cosa.


----------



## arriondas (12 Abr 2022)

lostsoul242 dijo:


> Me parto el culo con TVE
> 
> Noticia de ayer con todo Mariupol menos Azovstal liberada de los ukros .
> 
> ...



La madre que los parió... Que forma tan burda y miserable de mentir. Cómo me recuerda a las guerras de la ex-Yugoslavia o a Siria. Para lo que han quedado los periodistas...

Y algunos corresponsales en Rusia (bueno, ahora ya no están en Rusia) diciendo que en el Donbass los rusos no permiten la entrada de corresponsales, lo cual no es cierto. Como dices, hay muchos sobre el terreno. Pero manipula, que algo queda.


----------



## Viricida (12 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Seguro, despues vienen los Barriles bombas
> 
> La secretaria de Relaciones Exteriores del Reino Unido, Liz Truss, dice que su gobierno está trabajando con socios para verificar si las fuerzas rusas usaron agentes químicos en un ataque contra la ciudad sitiada de Mariupol, en el sureste de Ucrania



¿Era esta la que no sabia donde estaban un par de ciudades rusas sobre las que le preguntó Lavrov?

En las mejores manos está todo esto.


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Abr 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Franceses robando obras de arte, de qué me suena?
> 
> Con las tripas sanguinolentas del último inglés ahorcaremos al último francés, decía mi bisabuelo



Mi bisabuelo cuando alguien decia; "que sea lo que Dios quiera !!!", contestaba:

*"Fue lo que Dios quiso y despues vinieron los franceses"*

PD- Aun se recuerda en la familia, como los soldados de Napoleon quemaron la casa familiar y robaron el ganado.


----------



## frangelico (12 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Hace poco vi un chiste (una viñeta) muy simpática. Lástima que no la guardé para subirla.
> 
> Estaba la foto de un coche de los 50´s y la frase decía:
> 
> - SI PIENSAS QUE AHORA SOMOS MAS INTELIGENTES, RECUERDA QUE EN LOS MANUALES DE LOS COCHES DEL AÑO 50 SE DABAN LOS DATOS DE LA APERTURA DE LAS BUJIAS Y EL DIAMETRO DE AJUSTE DE LAS VALVULAS... *EN LOS DE AHORA AVISAN QUE NO HAY QUE BEBER EL LIQUIDO DE FRENO !!*



En USA dan unos premios a las gilipolleces más grandes que pasan por el sistema judicial y uno de ellos recuerdo que lo ganó un sujeto que se compró una autocaravana, puso el piloto automático y se fue atrás a hacerse un café, con el resultado de salida de la carretera a la que milagrosamente sobrevivió . Creo que después de eso los manuales avisan de que esa función solo sirve para mantener la velocidad.


----------



## alnitak (12 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _El último vídeo grabado por los últimos ucronazis desde las bodegas de la planta de Azovstal. En el vídeo, un marine ucraniano dice "Gloria a Ucrania" en cada frase, pero no hay respuesta de sus compañeros. Dice que no han perdido ni una sola posición y que lucharán hasta el final. Es extraño, si no abandonaron sus posiciones, entonces ¿cómo acabaron en los sótanos de Azovstal en las afueras de Mariupol? No servirá de nada convertirlos en héroes, estos "héroes" parecen pálidos. Sentados como ratas en el sótano._




estos nonsalen de ahi por sus medios


----------



## Plutarko (12 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Llamada telefónica entre el mercenario británico 'cossackgundi' y su amigo momentos antes de entregarse (está llorando y emocionado porque sabe que pasará el resto de su vida en prisión):_



Es lo que tiene ser mercenario. Ajo y agua.
Los militares regulares tienen todo mi respeto, sean del bando que sean, pero estos tipos sinceramente los deseo lo peor.


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Jamas se acostumbra uno a ver restos humanos...las imagenes se pegan al subconsciente mejor que con loctite...



Cuando piensas que eran personas, con sus vidas, sus novias, pero cuando estas en la guerra te alegras de no ser uno de esos muertos.

PD- En una entrevista a un español veterano de Dien Bien Phu, le preguntaron que sintio al matar a su primer enemigo y contesto; *nada, muy contento de haber disparado primero...*


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> y tu que robas? venga confiesa tus pequeños pecados



Robar es muy triste, sobre todo si te pillan !!!.  

PD- Respetad los mandamientos, burbujos.


----------



## dabuti (12 Abr 2022)

A su vez, se negó, al igual que Alemania y Hungría, a apoyar la imposiciones de sanciones a las importaciones de gas ruso con el argumento de que esa medida sería muy perjudicial contra la economía nacional.









El canciller de Austria, tras su reunión con Putin: "La conversación fue muy directa, abierta y dura"


"No se trata de una reunión amistosa", dijo Karl Nehammer en un comunicado emitido por su oficina.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## VittorioValencia (12 Abr 2022)

Buen analisis periodistico. Reportes de los pocos periodistas occidentales desde Donbass.


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> si tiene conexión al mar depende si es lo suficientemente oculta y de los medios para salir pero meter un submarino en el puerto es condenarlo al hundimiento, no tiene salida y lo saben ganan tiempo para destruirlo todo, porque como los rusos lo pillen intacto..........



El mar de Azov tiene unas profundidades ridiculas de 9 a 14 metros, *si un delfin se tira un pedo, los rusos se enteran...*

PD- Con un traje de neopreno, unas aletas y un neumatico hinchado, se podria intentar durante la noche alejarse de Mariupol.


----------



## rober713 (12 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _El último vídeo grabado por los últimos ucronazis desde las bodegas de la planta de Azovstal. En el vídeo, un marine ucraniano dice "Gloria a Ucrania" en cada frase, pero no hay respuesta de sus compañeros. Dice que no han perdido ni una sola posición y que lucharán hasta el final. Es extraño, si no abandonaron sus posiciones, entonces ¿cómo acabaron en los sótanos de Azovstal en las afueras de Mariupol? No servirá de nada convertirlos en héroes, estos "héroes" parecen pálidos. Sentados como ratas en el sótano._



El lenguaje no verbal, los gestos .... lo dicen todo .... es la cara de la derrota, de verdad pensaban que podian ganar? Esa la prueba del universo paralelo en el que han vivido estos años. Minuto 1:35 aparace una mujer, sanitario?


----------



## ProfeInsti (12 Abr 2022)

El jefe de la Administración de Járkov, Oleg Sinegubov, ha informado de que *al menos ocho personas, han muerto* y 19 han resultado heridas durante los bombardeos en Kholodna Gora, en el oeste de la ciudad de Jarkov.


----------



## Gotthard (12 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Han sido unos cobardes y en realidad no han presentado batalla, se han ido replegando hacia Azovstal con rehenes sin dar la cara y morir por su fuhrer Zelensky. No veo honor ninguno en su batalla, además todavía no sabemos cuantos civiles hay con ellos aún. No són soldados, són delincuentes comunes y además enfermos, ¿usaron los alemanes cercados en la bolsa de Stalingrado a civiles rusos como escudo?; ¿lo hicieron el verano del 41 los rusos en las bolsas de Kiev o de Uman?, eso eran soldados, estos són basura, són gentuza.



En el frente oriental ciertamente no se tomaban civiles como escudos humanos porque no contaban, si estaban o no daba igual, el edificio se demolía. Si habia civiles, mala suerte. Una vez se avanzaba en la posición, se ayudaba a lo que quedaba de ellos, pero andar con exquisiteces por no dañar a civiles eso no se hacia ni en el ejercito aleman ni en el sovietico. Es curioso porque tenemos cifras de bajas militares con gran nivel de detalle pero nadie hizo grandes esfuerzos por contabilizar las victimas civiles en ninguno de los bandos en el frente del este.


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Abr 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Es lo que tiene ser mercenario. Ajo y agua.
> Los militares regulares tienen todo mi respeto, sean del bando que sean, pero estos tipos sinceramente los deseo lo peor.



Los únicos mercenarios de los que he oido algo, porque es un tema tabú, y me parecieron decentes, fueron los de Executive Outcomes en su intervención en Sierra Leona.









Executive Outcomes - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## pirivi-parava (12 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Argelia venderá a Italia el triple de gas que a España a partir de 2023 y lo convierte en su gran socio europeo
> 
> 
> Italia se distancia como nunca de España como gran socio europeo de Argelia y obtendrá el triple de gas a partir de 2023. Con el presidente de Argelia, Abdelmadjid Tebboune, y el...
> ...



Draghi ha visto la oportunidad y le ha faltado tiempo para aprovecharla 
que envidia de tener a alguien que entiende los intereses de sus país


----------



## Nico (12 Abr 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Es lo que tiene ser mercenario. Ajo y agua.
> Los militares regulares tienen todo mi respeto, sean del bando que sean, pero estos tipos sinceramente los deseo lo peor.



En esa llamada, el amigo al que llama le dice "_sal rodeado de civiles, ten civiles cerca_".  

No es mal consejo para evitar que lo baleen, pero da la idea de "_para qué usan los civiles_" los delincuentes estos.


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> En el frente oriental ciertamente no se tomaban civiles como escudos humanos porque no contaban, si estaban o no daba igual, el edificio se demolía. Si habia civiles, mala suerte. Una vez se avanzaba en la posición, se ayudaba a lo que quedaba de ellos, pero andar con exquisiteces por no dañar a civiles eso no se hacia ni en el ejercito aleman ni en el sovietico. Es curioso porque tenemos cifras de bajas militares con gran nivel de detalle pero nadie hizo grandes esfuerzos por contabilizar las victimas civiles en ninguno de los bandos en el frente del este.



Sí, ni a unos ni a otros les importaban, quizás no los usaron por eso, porque daba lo mismo y el rival no se paraba en barras.


----------



## capitán almeida (12 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


>



El ukro enano y su amigo Tasio de muerte en venecia pq cojones no están en banderistán muriendo por la gloriosa ukraina?


----------



## Fauna iberica (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (12 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Lo inundaran con agua del mar que lo tienen cerca... Pero de todas formas como decía mi abuela lo unico que no se sabe es lo que no se hace, si hay mierda ahí saldrá, porque la mierda siempre flota.



Es mejor utilizar las aguas residuales de las alcantarillas, mezclada con arena de playa, llenar los tuneles hasta el gollete !!!.


----------



## Gotthard (12 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Sí, ni a unos ni a otros les importaban, quizás no los usaron por eso, porque daba lo mismo y el rival no se paraba en barras.



Exacto. Los de los crimenes contra civiles solo aflora cuando se disipa la nube de propaganda que trajo la guerra. Es en los 50 cuando aparecen los tratados internacionales y la doctrina del crimen contra la humanidad.


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Abr 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> El lenguaje no verbal, los gestos .... lo dicen todo .... es la cara de la derrota, de verdad pensaban que podian ganar? Esa la prueba del universo paralelo en el que han vivido estos años. Minuto 1:35 aparace una mujer, sanitario?



Sí, hay una mujer, pero me ha parecido un soldado más, quizás sea sanitaria, ni idea.


----------



## porconsiguiente (12 Abr 2022)

Y yo me pregunto acerca de los kilómetros de galerías y los subterráneos de Azovstal.
¿y si lo que hay ahí dentro de tanto valor no son los militares de alta rango?
¿Y si lo que hay dentro son científicos?
¿y si lo que hay dentro son prisioneros desaparecidos de otros países?
¿y si lo que hay dentro son ingenieros de armas en desarrollo?
Como dijo Enrique IV, Paris bien vale una misa Putin, Azovstal bien vale una guerra.


----------



## Gotthard (12 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> El ukro enano y su amigo Tasio de muerte en venecia pq cojones no están en banderistán muriendo por la gloriosa ukraina?



Pues se supone que tienen que ir para alla en 15 dias a la caja de recluta o les meten 10 años de penal militar.

Pero es mejor estar en España haciendo contrabando sano, que es a lo que se dedica la mayoría.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (12 Abr 2022)

Parece que muchos aun no comprenden la verdadera capacidad militar Rusa.

Disponía de 41000 vehículos blindados repartidos entre:
13000 MBT carros de combate 2800 activos y 10200 en la reserva
13600 MICV vehículos de combate de infantería. 5100 activos y 8500 en la reserva
12100 APC vehículos blindados de transporte 6100 activos y 6000 en reserva
2700 VRC vehículos de reconocimiento 1700 activos y 1000 en la reserva

Es decir unos 16000 activos y unos 25000 en reserva
Es cierto que la mayoría de los vehículos en reserva no están en disposición de uso inmediato pero es fácil pensar que pudieran poner en servicio al menos el 10% en cuestión de semanas, canibalizando o usando piezas de repuesto de sus almacenes
A eso añadir otro 25% que pudieran recuperar en sus centros de mantenimiento a medio plazo serian 1/3
Incluso aunque los otros 2/3 no fuera rentable ponerlos a funcionar, sólo que fueran puestos como meros señuelos en el frente, ya tendrían gran utilidad haciendo gastar a los globalistas sus costosísimas armas en atracarlos una y otra vez para hacerles imperceptibles agujeritos de 10 mm. En el techo

Web oficial del libro miedo a la libertad


----------



## computer_malfuction (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (12 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ya ha dicho Maricron que nos preparemos para acoger a 60M de refugiados en Europa y va a ser por el desastre alimentario que han creado estos imbéciles.Vamos, que serán 60M de nuevos pensionistas con alta proporción de hombres como es costumbre en el caso solamente de los "refugiados" que vienen a Europa.



Pues en ese supuesto o desaparece europa, como una caida del imperio romano 2.0 o se crea una policia de fronteras europea, con patrulleras erizadas de ametralladoras y la orden de tirar a matar.


----------



## frangelico (12 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> El ukro enano y su amigo Tasio de muerte en venecia pq cojones no están en banderistán muriendo por la gloriosa ukraina?



No darían la talla. O serán de buena familia, que a todo esto nadie nos explica cómo es la distribución de la renta y de la tierra en tan maravilloso país, que ha alcanzado el increíble logro de ser con diferencia el más pobre de Europa teniendo todo lo que tiene. Lo que sí se ha visto es a mucho refugiado en coche de lujo.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (12 Abr 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Parece que muchos aun no comprenden la verdadera capacidad militar Rusa.
> 
> Disponía de 41000 vehículos blindados repartidos entre:
> 13000 MBT carros de combate 2800 activos y 10200 en la reserva
> ...



Pero la reina de esta guerra no serán los vehículos blindados sino, una vez más la artillería. Rusia disponía de

*5870 piezas autopropulsadas* de artillería 1610 activas y 4260 en reserva

De ellas 2150 de 122mm 3400 de 152, y 320 de 203mm

*15000 piezas remolcadas 1*50 activas y el resto en reserva

De ellas 2500 de 100mm (C/C) 8150 de 122mm 650 de 130mm 3725 de 152mm y 40 de 202mm

Unos *4100 MLRS*, 862 activos

De ellos casi 3000 de 122mm, 900 de 220mm y 112 de 300mm

Además dispone de unos* 3500 morteros de calibre 120 o superior*

2800 de 120mm, 300 de 160mmy 430 de 240mm

En total, casi *28500 piezas,* de las que 27000 son de calibre 120mm o superior,

Ese poder de fuego de grueso calibre es casi 3 veces superior al que dispuso el ejército soviético durante la mayor parte de la SGM, donde la mayoría de sus bocas de fuego eran de 76mm.

Miedo a la Libertad. A través del espejo
Web oficial del libro miedo a la libertad


----------



## computer_malfuction (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Cui Bono (12 Abr 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Parece que muchos aun no comprenden la verdadera capacidad militar Rusa.
> 
> Disponía de 41000 vehículos blindados repartidos entre:
> 13000 MBT carros de combate 2800 activos y 10200 en la reserva
> ...



El argumento de "Tenemos mucha chatarra y eso hace que los ocsidentaleh gasten armas caras" es uno de los más ridículos que hay.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 Abr 2022)

Pues eso, los rusos recogiendo trofeos de guerra…


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Abr 2022)

*Reunión informativa del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia (12.04.2022)*

Durante la noche, misiles aéreos y marítimos de alta precisión destruyeron: un depósito de municiones y un hangar protegido con aviones ucranianos en el aeródromo militar de Starokonstantinov en la región de Khmelnytsky, así como un depósito de municiones cerca del pueblo de Gavrilovka, región de Kiev .

La aviación operacional-táctica de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia golpeó 32 instalaciones militares de Ucrania. Entre ellos: en el área de Novomikhailovka, el sistema de misiles antiaéreos Buk-M1, en el área de Zolotarevka, un radar para iluminación y guía del sistema de misiles antiaéreos S-300, así como un puesto de mando y 18 áreas de concentración de equipo militar ucraniano.

Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron dos vehículos aéreos no tripulados en el aire en las áreas de los asentamientos de Berdyansk y Melitopol.
En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, 130 aviones, 99 helicópteros, 244 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 443 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 2139 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 241 instalaciones de sistemas de lanzamiento múltiple de cohetes, 917 artillería de campaña cañones y morteros, así como 2046 unidades de vehículos militares especiales.

◽ Ayer, 11 de abril, en Mariupol por la noche, los restos de las tropas ucranianas rodeadas en el territorio de la planta de Ilich intentaron sin éxito escapar de la ciudad.

◽ Un grupo de militares ucranianos de hasta 100 personas en vehículos blindados intentó abrirse paso desde el territorio de la planta y abandonar la ciudad en dirección norte. Por ataques aéreos y de artillería, este intento de abrirse paso fue frustrado. Tres tanques ucranianos, cinco vehículos de combate de infantería, siete vehículos y hasta 50 efectivos fueron destruidos. Otros 42 militares ucranianos depusieron voluntariamente las armas y se rindieron.

#Ministerio de Defensa #Rusia #Ucrania @mod_russia


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Abr 2022)

_Hemos recibido noticias de Johnny. "Han pasado 48 días, hemos hecho todo lo posible por defender Mariupol, pero no tenemos más remedio que rendirnos a las fuerzas rusas. No tenemos comida ni municiones. Ha sido un placer para todos, espero que esta guerra termine pronto".

Lo publicamos tras consultar directamente con su familia. Hasta que se nos diga lo contrario, seguiremos trabajando para compartir los hechos de la guerra. Esperamos un intercambio de prisioneros.

No hay intercambio de prisioneros por mercenarios extranjeros. Debería haber pensado en esto antes de ir allí. Que trabaje en un campo de prisioneros de guerra reconstruyendo Mariupol bajo el DRP._



El tal Johnny pasará una temporada entre rejas.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (12 Abr 2022)

https://en.topwar.ru/194695-podzemnye-kommunikacii-azovstali-v-mariupole-shturmovat-ne-budut-v-nih-ostatki-formirovanij-boevikov-mogut-ostatsja-navsegda.html



Interesante historia de la fábrica 






24 kilometers of tunnels found in Azovstal occupied by national battalions in Mariupol







newsfounded.com





Fotos de calidac (no de los túneles)



https://min.news/en/military/7267efe79964b555058eea81d8ec6e03.html



Y chorradas del reddit...


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Abr 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Eso es otra trola otánica.


----------



## Señor X (12 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Los únicos mercenarios de los que he oido algo, porque es un tema tabú, y me parecieron decentes, fueron los de Executive Outcomes en su intervención en Sierra Leona.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Recuerdo haber visto algún documental de ellos en la 2, debería estar por youtube. Uno de los jefes reconocía con cierta sorna lo que les pedía a los gobiernos por sus servicios, del tipo, explotación de minas de diamantes y cosas así.


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Abr 2022)

Trabajo de demolición.


----------



## dabuti (12 Abr 2022)

Donaciones para el Donbass.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (12 Abr 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Pero la reina de esta guerra no serán los vehículos blindados sino, una vez más la artillería. Rusia disponía de
> 
> *5870 piezas autopropulsadas* de artillería 1610 activas y 4260 en reserva
> 
> ...



Este material seguramente es más fácilmente recuperable que el blindado. Pero el arma de la artillería no es la pieza, que tan solo es el vector, sino el proyectil, y es ahí donde Rusia tiene su gran ventaja

Es fácil calcular que por cada pieza hubiera en stock al menos 1000 municiones. Ello significaría que al menos debieran tener unos 30 millones de proyectiles cuasi obsoletos, cuyo mejor fin seria ser disparado en lugar de destruido.

Una misión de artillería normal suele suponer rondas de 36 disparos (6 en eficacia por 6 piezas de una batería). Con los medios actuales de localización de blancos y cálculo de tiro, no haría falta siquiera correcciones de tiro, se iría directamente al fuego en eficacia para mayor sorpresa.

Con semejante stock podrían hacer 800000 de órdenes de fuego puntuales,

Más aun, harían falta unos 30000 disparos para arrasar un área de 1km2 de forma similarmente efectiva a como lo haría un PENUC de artillería táctico de 2 KT.

Podrían arrasar con una densidad de1 proyectil cada 33 m2 1000 km2 de terreno rustico o urbano

Con la cantidad de artillería que tienen, podrían realizar una destrucción semejante a la de 1000 PENUC de 2kt o:

250 de 16 kt
60 de 120 kt
15 de 1 MT
Como puede verse, no les harían falta armas nucleares

Con mucho menos de la decima parte del poder de fuego que deben tener a su disposición, podrían arrasar lo que queda del ejercito ucraniano, sin exponerse demasiado. Hasta ahora apenas han usado su poder artillero

El mayor problema sería logístico, como trasladar semejante cantidad de munición al frente. 1000 camiones tácticos al día tardarían 300 días en llevar toda esa munición al frente.

Miedo a la Libertad. A través del espejo
Web oficial del libro miedo a la libertad
Ver archivo adjunto 1022342


----------



## Proletario Blanco (12 Abr 2022)

Cuando Putin dirigió a los comunistas anti Blancos de Tanzania en 1986 como agente de la KGB.
@nuestralucha


----------



## computer_malfuction (12 Abr 2022)

Ahora parece que les toca a los chinitos.









U.S. Tells Non-Essential Government Staff to Leave Shanghai (1)


The U.S. government ordered all non-emergency staff at its Shanghai consulate and their families to leave the Chinese city due to a surge in Covid cases and lockdown measures imposed on the financial hub.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Impresionante (12 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Trabajo de demolición.



O se rinden o mueren todos


----------



## Impresionante (12 Abr 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Cuando Putin dirigió a los comunistas anti Blancos de Tanzania en 1986 como agente de la KGB.
> @nuestralucha
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1022349



Ufff, no sé Rick


----------



## Viricida (12 Abr 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Jajaja, es increíblemente ridícula la propaganda.

Así que Lukashenko, que prácticamente está de verdad en el fregado, "reclama protagonismo" pero el Nehammer ese es un valiente que va a decirle cuatro frescas a Putin.


----------



## Roedr (12 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> O se rinden o mueren todos



Filias y fobias al margen, hay que reconocer que es impresionante lo que están resistiendo.


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## belisariocastrovilla (12 Abr 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Este material seguramente es más fácilmente recuperable que el blindado. Pero el arma de la artillería no es la pieza, que tan solo es el vector, sino
> el proyectil, y es ahí donde Rusia tiene su gran ventaja
> 
> Es fácil calcular que por cada pieza hubiera en stock al menos 1000 municiones. Ello significaría que al menos debieran tener unos 30 millones de proyectiles cuasi obsoletos, cuyo mejor fin seria ser disparado en lugar de destruido.
> ...



Desconozco cuál será la estrategia que siga Rusia, pero la mía seria clara. Activar la decima parte de la artillería, especialmente la autopropulsasda.

Reclutar a los prorrusos ucranianos para reforzar las milicias del DOMBASS y armarlas con el materia de reserva para que sean ellas las que lleven el peso de las operaciones de liberación

De hecho dejaría que el peso de la negociaciones políticas las llevara el gobierno prorruso del dombass para dejar claro que es un conflicto civil entre ucranianos.

Ir identificando sistemáticamente, mediante el uso de drones, satélites, reconocimiento terrestre y ELINT la posiciones enemigas y destruyéndolas mediante ataques puntuales de artillería hasta una profundidad de 40 km

Simultáneamente incursiones aéreas sobre el 3ª escalón de apoyo logístico y las reservas.

Si la OTAN persiste en armar a Ucrania, una estrategia de paralización total de las infraestructuras de comunicación y legitimar la destrucción de todo vehículo que se mueva por ellas, sea civil o militar, además de la destrucción sistemática de los depósitos de armas y municiones que se vayan creando.

Ofensivas controladas, continuas y puntuales, bien planificadas para ir ocupando y limpiando el terreno donde el enemigo hubiera sido ya aniquilado o que hubieran abandonado a causa de sus bajas

Al final dejar que la desmoralización de la bajas rompa la moral del enemigo e instarle a detener a sus líderes para ser juzgados por crímenes de guerra contra la población de origen ruso. Eso sembrará el temor en los mandos superiores militares y políticos y los hará paranoicos, haciendo que vean enemigos donde no os hay, acelerando así su propia caída ante un pueblo que los culpará de sus males .

Al final una salida tipo Rumania, con una revolución, y posteriormente una reparto de ucrania. El norte y este, incluida la costa, un estado proruso, y el resto para un nuevo estado ucraniano comprometido a la neutralidad y no disponer de armas pesadas.

Miedo a la Libertad. A través del espejo
Web oficial del libro miedo a la libertad


----------



## frangelico (12 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Pues en ese supuesto o desaparece europa, como una caida del imperio romano 2.0 o se crea una policia de fronteras europea, con patrulleras erizadas de ametralladoras y la orden de tirar a matar.



Si es que además no es posible que vengan sin la cooperación de nuestra parte. El mar se cruza en barcos y las disponibilidades son limitadas, así como la logística para alimentar a tantas personas durante la espera. Y si es por avión, peor aún. Al final es imposible montar una traída masiva de personas sin reutilizar masivamente medios de transporte y estos se pueden confiscar. Si se quiere, claro. Además, todo lo que no sea un 80% mujeres y niños NO es un contingente de refugiados, es otra cosa.


----------



## Malevich (12 Abr 2022)

Ese alcalde ya no tiene ciudad que gobernar.
Tiene la misma autoridad que el último presidente de la República en el exilio, con la diferencia que el asturiano Maldonado fue un hombre honrado y pobre.


----------



## frangelico (12 Abr 2022)

porconsiguiente dijo:


> Y yo me pregunto acerca de los kilómetros de galerías y los subterráneos de Azovstal.
> ¿y si lo que hay ahí dentro de tanto valor no son los militares de alta rango?
> ¿Y si lo que hay dentro son científicos?
> ¿y si lo que hay dentro son prisioneros desaparecidos de otros países?
> ...



Y un buen harén de esclavas sexuales seguro que también hay. Y a nuestras feminazis no les preocupará.


----------



## Cui Bono (12 Abr 2022)

No hace falta. Lo importante es tener los mejores satélites que tu tecnología te permita. Los satélites rusos son un mojonaco y no son capaces de aportar buena intel en tiempo real. 


Las comunicaciones también son importantes. Los rusos dependen de 3G/4G y walkies comerciales y eso es cojonudo, permite subir fotos de civiles georeferenciadas y registrar comunicaciones con awacs. Mientras los rusos sigan siendo tan subnormales, será fácil conventirlos en churrascos. 

La guerra del blindaje la han perdido. La guerra de los misiles guiados también, los que tienen los guardan para proteger Moscú, no los van a gastar en UKR. 

La producción de tanques está parada. Alemania no les da piezas y como los rusos son así de inútiles, se quedan sin producción. 

En general, ser ruso es más una desgracia que una cualidad y eso se nota en que no pueden mantener su imperio. Lo mejor es abrirse una cerveza, hacerse unas palomitas y ver como le dan al oso en el hocico en la siguiente cagada, que parece ser una ofensiva-Paco en el donbass, donde van a recibir una derrota humillante gracias a Capitana Primavera, sus barros y a la ingente cantidad de misiles portátiles que su inteligencia de mierda no fue capaz de evitar que entrara en el país. 

Es que hay que ser profundamente subnormal para haber mantenido la frontera con Polonia abierta, en vez de ser el primer objetivo el primer día. Cada día entran en UKR toneladas y toneladas de material para convertir en churrasco las tropas rusas.


----------



## visaman (12 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> supongo que...



le torturan con rusas de e..... masiva y confesara todo lo confesable e inconfesable, una baza maestra para Putin


----------



## visaman (12 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Yo siempre le echo veinte megas



con tu modem 54 k ni puedes ver las fotos y bajarte una te cuesta 2 semanas eh


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Abr 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Este material seguramente es más fácilmente recuperable que el blindado. Pero el arma de la artillería no es la pieza, que tan solo es el vector, sino el proyectil, y es ahí donde Rusia tiene su gran ventaja
> 
> Es fácil calcular que por cada pieza hubiera en stock al menos 1000 municiones. Ello significaría que al menos debieran tener unos 30 millones de proyectiles cuasi obsoletos, cuyo mejor fin seria ser disparado en lugar de destruido.
> 
> ...



"La artillería conquista, la infantería ocupa"...decía Falkenhayn en víspera de Verdún, me parece.

Pero de los cráteres salieron franceses pegando tiros y arrojando granadas, no obstante.


----------



## visaman (12 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y un buen harén de esclavas sexuales seguro que también hay. Y a nuestras feminazis no les preocupará.



las esclavas sesuales existen hay fotos?


----------



## visaman (12 Abr 2022)

poco tiene que barrer los rusos
Finnish Army - Wikipedia


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (12 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Si es que además no es posible que vengan sin la cooperación de nuestra parte. El mar se cruza en barcos y las disponibilidades son limitadas, así como la logística para alimentar a tantas personas durante la espera. Y si es por avión, peor aún. Al final es imposible montar una traída masiva de personas sin reutilizar masivamente medios de transporte y estos se pueden confiscar. Si se quiere, claro. Además, todo lo que no sea un 80% mujeres y niños NO es un contingente de refugiados, es otra cosa.



Es el momento de África y lo digo por lo que al movimiento de masa poblacional se refiere. África podría funcionar de puta madre con buenos parques de generación renovable, agricultura y ganadería. Un cambio de modelo rápido de implementar para dicho continente, si se quiere hacer, claro. 

Ellos de puta madre y nosotros también con energía y alimento mucho más baratos. Que haya ciertos intereses a lo que esto le resulte nocivo es otra cosa....


----------



## Azrael_II (12 Abr 2022)

Veo complicado desalojar a los atrincherados en niveles bajo tierra... Una opción es llegar hasta allí y tirar miles de litros de gasolina , por lógica el líquido va hacia niveles inferiores... Otra es gasearlos


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (12 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Filias y fobias al margen, hay que reconocer que es impresionante lo que están resistiendo.



La guarnición de Mariupol era muy grande. Eso explica el interés de los rusos, aparte de la ciudad en si.

Estamos hablando de 2 brigadas aparte de considerables elementos del regimiento Azov. 

Es muy tentador aniquilar esas fuerzas completo.


----------



## NS 4 (12 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es todo demasiado incoherente . Y como llevamos dos años de falacias descomunales , esta guerra es una más .
> 
> Por citar algunas :
> 
> ...



No nos trates de imbeciles...

RUSIA se esta defendiendo del expansionismo OTAN-GLOBALSIONISTA.

RUSIA es bien vista por los rusos de ucrania que veian en el este como se les hacia de todo...y mucho mas desde que se decidio a parar la limpieza etnica antirusa.

RUSIA es imposible de aislar..a menos que seas un paramecio y pienses que "el primer mundo occidental" es TODO EL MUNDO...a parte de que decir eso de un pais con unas fronteras tan tan inmensas es ser un zote geografico.

RUSIA no sufre ningun desprestigio ni ninguna condena moral sencillamente porque aquellos que lo vociferan constantemente son unos bichos venenosos capaces de lo peor...como ya lo han demostrado primaverizando numerosos paises para espoliarlos.

En fin...que te lo hagas mirar machote...no compres tan gratuaitamente el discurso del odio antiruso.

Asi nos va...


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (12 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> "La artillería conquista, la infantería ocupa"...decía Falkenhayn en víspera de Verdún, me parece.
> 
> Pero de los cráteres salieron franceses pegando tiros y arrojando granadas, no obstante.



Cierto. Pero estamos en otro estadio de la ciencia bélica. 
1º en aquella época la mayor parte de la artillería era de menos de 100 mm
2º en aquella guerra se enfrentaron mas de 20 millones de soldados en suelo francés. hubo batallas en las que murieron mas de 500000 combatientes, la mayoría machacados por la artillería, pero las bajas eran sustituidas una y otra vez
3º no se disponían de los avanzados sistemas de identificación de objetivos y calculo de tiro actuales. 
4º ¿ cuantos cientos de miles de jóvenes esta dispuesto a soportar ucrania ver morir en el frente inútilmente?


----------



## visaman (12 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> ¿El que cayó al mar, y la flota rusa estuvo unos días buscando.....?
> Operaciones marítimas de rescate han habido.
> Quizás lo del barco mercante que se desvió, no iba hasta el puerto, sino a recoger a algún naufrago geoposicionado.



la primera victima de la guerra es la verdad, en esta Guerra paradójicamente las videntes delos videos de yputube panchitas y si me apuras rappel y la bruja lola se acercan mas a la verdad que todo lo que vemos.

por cierto me encantan tus post, como ves la evolución dela situación de España en los próximos 6 meses.


----------



## frangelico (12 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Es el momento de África y lo digo por lo que al movimiento de masa poblacional se refiere. África podría funcionar de puta madre con buenos parques de generación renovable, agricultura y ganadería. Un cambio de modelo rápido de implementar para dicho continente, si se quiere hacer, claro.
> 
> Ellos de puta madre y nosotros también con energía y alimento mucho más baratos. Que haya ciertos intereses a lo que esto le resulte nocivo es otra cosa....



Cierto. El progreso de África nos conviene mucho a la eurpoeos pero parece que no a los titiriteros que tienen la mano dentro del culo de nuestros honrados políticos .


----------



## Bishop (12 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Finalmente el video Y ahí, sorpresa: En lo que queda de la aeronave del lugar del accidente, los rusos descubren a otras 3 personas presentadas como 2 instructores franceses de la DGSE además de un oficial estadounidense, y no le gusta a cualquiera: el General de Marina Roger Más nublado



A ver... que ya se ha puesto 20 veces y siempre es el mismo vídeo con la cara pixelada. No tiene sentido que lo hagan y no se pueda comprobar que efectivamente es él. Además, hay conforeros que han dicho que el vídeo es viejo y se trata de otra persona. Hasta que no se vea claramente que es él y/o se tenga un comunicado oficial ruso, nada. No sigamos mareando la perdiz con lo mismo, por favor.


----------



## NS 4 (12 Abr 2022)

Yo he difundido tu video sobre la distopia todo lo que he podido...


----------



## visaman (12 Abr 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Es que la penetración de USA en Ucrania era y es total. Por no decir que se la estaba follando.



la infiltración usana viene de lejos, en mayo del 68 se infiltraron en todas las asambleas un grupo de ellos fue perseguido por los CRS franceses, maniobraron tan hábilmente que los CRS acabaron aporreando a los asistente a una boda.


----------



## visaman (12 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Sobre todo Hunter Biden, es impresionante que una red de mafiosos ucranianos pueda tener pillado por los cojones al presidente de Estados Unidos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1022134



buen culito pixelado quien es la tipa?


----------



## Bartleby (12 Abr 2022)

Al loro con estos ucranianos que reparten ayuda humanitaria en cajas de cartón marcadas con la letra Z, como se puede ver claramente en el video. Seguro que los de Newtral, verifican rápidamente.


----------



## visaman (12 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Acabo de ver en euronews una encuesta por las calles de Helsinki, y me ha sorprendido, la mayoría a los que preguntaban decían que mejor quedarse neutrales, no querían saber nada de la Otan.
> 
> Mejor situación económica como dices, que genera a la larga una población mejor educada y formada.



no todos los finlandeses son como kimi raikonen aunque el también es neutral o no?


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> No nos trates de imbeciles...
> 
> RUSIA se esta defendiendo del expansionismo OTAN-GLOBALSIONISTA.
> 
> ...




no será por imbéciles ! en uno de los bandos debe de estar lleno . 









Lo de Ucrania es la 2ª parte del coronavirus. Es una nueva pantomima para de la agenda 2030 = arruinar a Europa y llenarla de negros


¿ POR QUÉ NO USAN EL CORONAVIRUS PARA ATACAR A LAS TROPAS RUSAS QUE ES GRATIS ? ¿ POR QUÉ NO LO USA PUTIN PARA ATACAR A UCRANIA ? Los americanos para salir de su enorme crisis estructural provocada por el crack del 29 decidieron saquear Europa porque era la parte del mundo con más recursos...




www.burbuja.info











El Gobierno ucraniano prohibió toda actividad a los tres partidos comunistas del país así como que tomen parte en los procesos electorales


Ucrania prohíbe oficialmente el comunismo "Hoy, el Ministerio de Justicia ha emitido una orden que priva al Partido Comunista de Ucrania y a otras dos formaciones comunistas de participar en la vida política del país, incluidos los procesos electorales", informó el jefe del Consejo de Seguridad...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## NS 4 (12 Abr 2022)

xenofonte dijo:


> Hmmmmm no sé Rick....
> 
> 
> Vamos a ver, si los rusos capturasen a tremendo cargo de la OTAN (aunque "solo" sea teniente general, que en el rumor le dan más rango del que tiene) no tardarían ni medio día en hacerlo desfilar por Moscú. O eso o cambiarlo por los prisioneros rusos que tenga el ejército ukro, pero con cámaras.
> ...



Es una buena baza...no sabes, no sabemos, que estan negociando...darle publicidad oficialemente podria arruinar aquello que se estuviese tratando de arreglar o intercambiar.

De ahi el silencio radio...somos pobres harapientos que vemos malamente sombras en la pared de nuestra cueva...


----------



## visaman (12 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Si, lo único que me preocupa (y por eso dicen que las guerras sabes cuándo empieza, pero no cómo y cuándo terminan) es que Rusia diga... si ya nos cobraron por la pizza entera, para qué vamos a dejar 2/3 en la mesa. Si está pagada, nos la comamos toda.
> 
> Si te dejan las sanciones y pueden usar Ucrania (lo que queda) para atacarte, ya está el _full price paid. _



bueno menos mal que argentina es pacifico y no puede atacar a ningún pais Vecino y ganar, sino os la lian


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (12 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Al loro con estos ucranianos que reparten ayuda humanitaria en cajas de cartón marcadas con la letra Z, como se puede ver claramente en el video. Seguro que los de Newtral, verifican rápidamente.



Si, para eso esta newtral, para verificar la información de forma neutral...


----------



## visaman (12 Abr 2022)

euro a 0,92 dolares, amazon baja 2% bitcoin baja 4% hay vidilla en la bolsa


----------



## visaman (12 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ahora estaría bien que los rusos en el extranjero se chivaran a las embajadas de Ucrania sobre los hombres que no vuelvan a Ucrania a luchar



buenos días oye dime por que le llaman google a borrel?


----------



## Julc (12 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Jamas se acostumbra uno a ver restos humanos...las imagenes se pegan al subconsciente mejor que con loctite...



Pero si es como un capítulo de The Walking Dead.


----------



## visaman (12 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Menos mal que Xavier Colás vive en Paris



mas le vale si un día destaca demasiado, un mecánico y muerte natural


----------



## peñadelaguila (12 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> A ver... que ya se ha puesto 20 veces y siempre es el mismo vídeo con la cara pixelada. No tiene sentido que lo hagan y no se pueda comprobar que efectivamente es él. Además, hay conforeros que han dicho que el vídeo es viejo y se trata de otra persona. Hasta que no se vea claramente que es él y/o se tenga un comunicado oficial ruso, nada. No sigamos mareando la perdiz con lo mismo, por favor.



Cutres hasta manipulando y desinformando. Que este señor esta en Turquía y ya ha dicho que no ha estado en Mariúpol nunca y que todo es mentira, etc,etc...


----------



## Julc (12 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Con todo lo mal que me caen los nazis de Azov, tengo que reconocer que han dado batalla en Mariupol. Son muy valientes. A cada cuál lo suyo.



Las ratas acorraladas también plantan cara.
Y saben lo que les espera.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (12 Abr 2022)

Algo está pasando esta mañana, hay múltiples avisos de bombardeos sobre gran parte de Ucrania.









Khmelnytska Oblast, Zhytomyr, Zhytomyrska Oblast, Cherkaska Oblast(11:22). Red Alert: aerial threat. Sirens sounding. Take cover now! Khmelnytska Oblast - Ukraine Interactive map - Ukraine Latest news on live map - liveuamap.com


Khmelnytska Oblast, Zhytomyr, Zhytomyrska Oblast, Cherkaska Oblast(11:22). Red Alert: aerial threat. Sirens sounding. Take cover now!. Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news and information site dedicated to factual reporting of a variety of important topics...




liveuamap.com


----------



## crocodile (12 Abr 2022)

Ejjjj que Rusia está arruinada y a punto de rendirse.

❗Putin sobre el curso de la operación en Ucrania.

No hay duda de que se cumplirán las metas y objetivos de la operación en Ucrania.

Las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas durante la operación especial en Ucrania actúan con valentía, competencia, eficiencia y eficacia.

Además, Putin anunció que la Federación Rusa reanudaba el programa lunar (pero esto, en principio, se sabía que sería así, en virtud del acuerdo concluido con China sobre la construcción de una base conjunta en la Luna en la década de 2030). También se anunció que, en el marco de la cooperación con Bielorrusia, pronto viajará al espacio un cosmonauta bielorruso.


----------



## Bartleby (12 Abr 2022)

Cosas que pasan por el mundo un día cualquiera como puede ser hoy, pero que los medios no os informarán jamás.


----------



## visaman (12 Abr 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Pues los chinos tienen que estar cabreados con que les echaran la culpa sobre el timovirus del covid.
> En cuestion de propaganda, si los rusos fueran como la OTAN, aunque no hubiera nada de eso en Azovstal, se podrian montar una escenificacion coordinados con China, para "demostrar" que el timovirus lo inventaron alli, que tal y como estan escalando las agresiones de USA hacia los paises asiaticos que se oponen a sus dictados, una teoria asi podria ser bien recibida para justificar ante sus pueblos las tensiones diplomaticas con USA.
> 
> A mi me molaria ver esto una vez en la vida, donde occidente pierda tambien la hegemonia a la hora de crear relatos ficticios en los que puede persiguir, castigar y silenciar cualquier discusion sobre el fondo del relato.



a mi lo que me mosquea es que los chonos no hayan echo de forma encubierta su jugada económica para derroer USA, que la harán, los chinos tiene larga memoria y son muy vengativos, cuanto mas tardan mas gorda me parece que la van a liar


----------



## Remequilox (12 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> ⚡Se informa que más de 100 infantes de marina ucranianos de la brigada 36 en Mariupol se rindieron esta noche



Se rindieron después de combatir.
Al parecer, organizaron una operación de repliegue aprovechando el despiste.
Disponían aun de unos 30 vehículos, que disfrazaron con las señales tácticas de la milicia de Donetsk, y se pusieron en marcha, hacia (presuntamente) Zaporiyia.
Pero...
Resulta que la operación evacuación con disimulo fue observada, así que los dejaron salir (de Ilych), y más adelante los emboscaron y atacaron.
Un poco de lucha, unas cuantas bajas, y el contingente se rindió.

Supongo que como cobertura de esta operación huida, debieron montar probablemente estos mismos efectivos lo del conato de ataque químico.
Al estilo de los contrabandistas del narco en las rías gallegas. Cuando había desembarco de alijos, "espontaneamente" se declaraba un incendio forestal en otra zona, para sacarse a la Guardia Civil de encima.


----------



## visaman (12 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Un general experto en guerra hibrida...combate en la zona gris etc etc..no uno cualquiera...el tipo preciso...
> 
> El Cuartel General de Despliegue Rápido de la OTAN organiza un seminario para analizar el concepto de “Zona Gris” en Valencia. - Ejército de tierra



lo relevante es la información que le van asacar los rusos y su uso posterior.


----------



## pgas (12 Abr 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Desconozco cuál será la estrategia que siga Rusia, pero la mía seria clara. Activar la decima parte de la artillería, especialmente la autopropulsasda.
> 
> Reclutar a los prorrusos ucranianos para reforzar las milicias del DOMBASS y armarlas con el materia de reserva para que sean ellas las que lleven el peso de las operaciones de liberación



va ser muy duro si los ukros plantean una estrategia asimétrica con fortalezas construidas alrededor de muchas poblaciones grandes (10000 hab) que convertirán en escudos humanos 



este analista es más optimista

*Ahora que la segunda fase está a punto de comenzar, hablemos de tácticas o de "Por qué la UAF está a punto de ser aplastada".*

Una de las conclusiones más importantes de la primera fase de este conflicto ha sido que la UAF no tiene ninguna posibilidad de enfrentarse a las fuerzas rusas en un combate directo y frontal. Para entender las razones de esto, hay que comprender la estructura básica y las funciones de las unidades rusas, incluido el infame BTG (grupo táctico de batallón). Sin entrar en demasiados detalles, sólo hay que saber que, a diferencia de las fuerzas estadounidenses, que tienen algunos de los mayores coeficientes de fuerza, como la artillería, los cohetes, etc., más a nivel de cuerpo de ejército, las unidades rusas los tienen hasta el nivel de batallón, lo que permite que las fuerzas de maniobra más rápidas tengan su propia capacidad de fuego masivo y la toma de decisiones directa.

Pero además de esta capacidad de superar a una fuerza ucraniana equivalente con mucha más potencia de fuego, hay que entender que el BTG ruso viene equipado con grandes capacidades de artillería de precisión, en forma de 2S19 Msta para las agrupaciones más elitistas. La artillería ucraniana está sorprendentemente bien implementada, pero sigue sin ser rival para una unidad de artillería rusa completa, equipada con su propio destacamento de observadores, sistemas de contrabatería, exploradores y similares. En general, las unidades rusas tendrán más densidad de disparos (de artillería) por enfrentamiento, y a mayor alcance con mejores diferenciales de precisión.

No se ha registrado ni una sola victoria ucraniana en un combate frontal completo, con la discutible excepción de algunos de los enfrentamientos en la zona de Bucha/Kiev, donde vimos que una o dos columnas de fuerzas de caballería ligera rusa sufrieron pérdidas decentes y se retiraron, pero se trataba de destacamentos ligeros de VDV con sus propios objetivos especiales, sin mucha protección, etc., y se arriesgaron a caer en emboscadas.

Pero la mayoría de los enfrentamientos a gran escala en estos conflictos modernos entre pares consisten en su mayoría en duelos de artillería de medio y largo alcance. El único momento en el que las fuerzas mecanizadas/de tanques suelen entrar en juego es durante el transporte o el reposicionamiento/repliegue, o una vez que la artillería ha ablandado la defensa lo suficiente -o, más comúnmente, la ha "desbordado"-, las otras fuerzas comenzarán a moverse para acabar con ellas.

La ÚNICA forma en que la UAF ha conseguido algún éxito registrado hasta ahora es a través de operaciones asimétricas y, sobre todo, de emboscadas en columnas en MOVIMIENTO. Las razones de esto son muchas, como el hecho de que los EE.UU. alimentan la información por satélite a las fuerzas de la UAF para alertarlas de dónde se mueven exactamente las columnas más grandes de la RF y hacia dónde se dirigen probablemente. Esto permite a las fuerzas de la UAF preparar emboscadas en profundidad en las zonas de vanguardia. El secreto de cómo lo hacen es a través del RTP (Registered Target Point). El concepto es muy sencillo: una unidad de artillería de la UAF disparará a una carretera con observadores que la vigilan y le dan correcciones hasta que la "solución" de la artillería esté perfectamente afinada en el centro de la carretera. Esa artillería será entonces cubierta con camuflaje. Entonces, cuando el convoy ruso pase por esa marca RTP, un observador oculto dará la señal por radio y la artillería de la UAF anotará muertes instantáneas de precisión perfecta.

Todo esto está muy bien. Pero cuando dos fuerzas, digamos que de igual tamaño, hacen una batalla de posición clásica en la que han tomado sus posiciones, se han atrincherado, ambas son conscientes de las disposiciones de la otra más o menos con una precisión que depende de la eficacia de sus exploradores ISR y equipos de vigilancia con drones, etc. En este tipo de enfrentamiento directo, similar a una confrontación clásica entre dos fuerzas como en los días de Napoleón, la fuerza rusa siempre destruirá a la fuerza ucraniana 10 de cada 10 veces con pérdidas mínimas para sí misma, ya que toda la ventaja en esta configuración es para el lado ruso. Como ya se ha mencionado, las razones de esto son simples:

Rusia puede aportar una mayor densidad de potencia de fuego de artillería: más unidades, mayor cantidad a través de la línea de contacto, y punto.
Aunque las unidades ucranianas no se quedan atrás (en particular la élite de Donbass) y deben ser elogiadas por su habilidad, siguen siendo inferiores en entrenamiento y capacidad en comparación con las tropas de artillería de la RF. Puede que no sea una ventaja enorme, pero es una ventaja de todos modos. Es cierto que tienen la ventaja de la experiencia, pero los artilleros de la RF están altamente entrenados y ya están adquiriendo toneladas de valiosa experiencia sobre la marcha: aprenden rápido.
El equipo de la RF es muy superior. Estamos hablando de modernos Msta 2S19 (superiores a cualquier unidad de artillería, incluso en el arsenal de EE.UU., con una cadencia de fuego 4-5 veces superior al equivalente M109 de EE.UU., con mayor alcance, etc. ) con una precisión milimétrica, mayores alcances, mayores RPM (~10rpm frente a las 3-4 de Ucrania), mejores miras y ópticas, mejores capacidades de vigilancia, ya que Ucrania utiliza mayoritariamente drones DJI prosumidores que pueden ser buenos para tareas tácticas de corto alcance, pero tienen un alcance, duración y óptica limitados en comparación con los Orlan-10 rusos y similares. 
Y no me hagan hablar de la legendaria munición Krasnopol que los 2S19 pueden y HAN estado disparando en Ucrania, que es una munición de artillería guiada por láser que vuela exactamente a su objetivo señalado, designado por láser (por Orlan-10, etc.), incluso si el objetivo está en movimiento. Y hay que tener en cuenta que, en la mayoría de los casos, la UAF ya no dispondrá de Akatsiyas o Gvozdikas 2S3 o Peonies 2S7, sino que utilizará BM-21 Grad o artillería remolcada soviética heredada, como obuses D-30 o equivalentes (estos últimos son muy inferiores por diversas razones).
Así que, en resumen, Rusia puede aportar una potencia de fuego más precisa, de mayor alcance, de disparo más rápido y en mayor número, todo ello con más munición/combustible, etc. Entonces, ¿cuál es el gran punto que estoy haciendo con todo esto? Es el siguiente:

La "guerra de maniobras" que dio a Ucrania ciertas oportunidades de emboscada parece estar llegando a su fin. Rusia está concentrando las tropas para la "batalla final" de Donbass, que será una guerra convencional y frontal librada de la manera descrita anteriormente, con fuegos de artillería masivos que abren las salvas y fuerzas mecanizadas que se mueven para el desgaste de las rutas. El principal problema que presenta esto para Ucrania es que se puede sobrevivir cuando se tiene espacio para retirarse y se puede seguir retrocediendo, lejos de la ventaja de la artillería masiva. Pero cuando la soga siga cerrándose sobre la caldera, las fuerzas de la UAF se encontrarán en una situación de concentración continua. Tendrán un área cada vez más pequeña para que las tropas se consoliden, sin margen de maniobra. Y esta zona tendrá un número cada vez mayor de artillería masiva que les superará en armamento y alcance de forma exponencial. No habrá más disparos baratos asimétricos y ataques de emboscada porque las fuerzas rusas no vagarán en columnas rápidas y expuestas en las carreteras, sino que se posicionarán defensivamente con flancos protegidos, etc., atrincherándose y avanzando una sección protegida en profundidad cada vez. En resumen, será una zona de muerte absoluta para las tropas de la UAF.

Ya hemos tenido una muestra de esto en lo que yo llamaría el primer enfrentamiento de la fase 2, aunque todavía no haya comenzado oficialmente. Pero las batallas en el sur de Izyum, en torno a Kam'yanka, fueron en el espíritu de lo que he descrito anteriormente. No fueron maniobras rápidas ni emboscadas ni guerra asimétrica, sino duelos de artillería en el espíritu de lo que un comentarista mencionó recientemente como el famoso "complejo de reconocimiento y ataque ruso". Y los resultados fueron brutales para la UAF - Adjunté el vídeo en el último SitRep que muestra los campos literalmente llenos de cadáveres de la UAF después de la batalla de Kam'yanka mientras que Rusia tuvo muy pocas pérdidas. 

Lee el ensayo de este analista militar en Twitter sobre los BTG rusos y cómo pueden, en su opinión, ser caracterizados como grupos de artillería básicamente móviles debido a la gran disparidad de disparos 

Extractos: "Se trata de una proporción de 1:1 entre elementos de maniobra y de fuego (artillería). La doctrina occidental es de 3:1. Lo que esto significa es que un BTG ruso tiene un área de influencia (donde puede alcanzar y tocar) igual o mayor que una brigada al estilo de la OTAN. (organización representativa de BTG en la foto)"

Si lees su post hasta el final, verás que llega a la misma conclusión que yo, en el sentido de que Ucrania está a punto de quedar maltrecha por la artillería de la RF en la zona de muerte del caldero. Para pensarlo de otra manera: imagina a las fuerzas de la UAF muy dispersas y no tan susceptibles a la artillería masiva, ya que tienen espacio para dispersarse/maniobrar. Luego, a medida que las fuerzas de la RF les presionan desde un lado, y la DPR/LPR desde el otro, las fuerzas de la UAF se concentran continuamente en una región cada vez más pequeña, donde los bombardeos masivos de artillería golpearán ahora una zona densa de tropas con un índice de bajas cada vez mayor.



Spoiler: BTG vs BTC



Quien dude de algunas de estas afirmaciones sólo tiene que oírlo de la propia boca del caballo. Todos sabemos que los peces gordos del MIC tienen que mantener una determinada línea en público por motivos de política y marketing, donde dicen que Rusia es inferior o débil, etc. Pero a puerta cerrada, en sus propios análisis secretos, dicen cosas muy diferentes.



https://www.benning.army.mil/armor/earmor/content/issues/2017/spring/2Fiore17.pdf



De un informe interior del ejército en Fort Benning, esto es lo que dice el experto del ejército estadounidense sobre los BTG rusos en comparación con los BCT (Brigade Combat Teams) estadounidenses equivalentes. Algunos extractos destacados:

Aunque algunos sistemas de los BTG son tecnológicamente superiores a los correspondientes equipos estadounidenses, los BTG no
tiene la capacidad de observar, apuntar y atacar al BCT simultáneamente en un amplio frente".

'Las capacidades de los BTG son extremadamente letales cuando se concentran contra unidades individuales'.

Los BTG cuentan con un complemento de artillería de brigada que supera en alcance y armamento a los BCT estadounidenses, pero los BTG sólo tienen un batallón reforzado de detectores de maniobras.
La superioridad de fuego local da a la artillería de la BTG la confianza necesaria para permanecer en el lugar, y proporciona a la BTG un apoyo de fuego indirecto constantemente disponible.

Por último, el rey de todos los medios de protección rusos es su sistema integrado de defensa aérea. Aunque la ADA rusa no se empleó contra aviones de guerra o bombarderos, el ejército ucraniano perdió seis helicópteros y un avión de transporte al principio del conflicto a causa de sistemas ADA rusos bien coordinados. Además, los misiles disparados desde el hombro son omnipresentes en todos los niveles de las unidades regulares".

Los BCT estadounidenses, o al menos las fuerzas de tarea del tamaño de una brigada de unidades de la coalición dirigidas por Estados Unidos, podrían desplegarse en el futuro para disuadir10 o derrotar11 a un BTG... Si se produce un conflicto en un futuro próximo, es improbable que se disponga de tecnología para superar el ADA ruso, por lo que es poco probable que el conflicto comience con un ataque CAM de alta intensidad.

El BTG asumirá la superioridad de fuego, EW y ADA en la lucha prevista, pero numéricamente el BCT dispone de muchos más sistemas de combate y tiene un alcance de sostenimiento mucho mejor.

Supongamos que el ataque de la BTG interrumpirá el C2 estadounidense necesario para coordinar un ataque a nivel de brigada. El ataque también puede neutralizar la reserva de la brigada y las baterías de fuego. Por lo tanto, cada batallón y compañía de EE.UU. debe tener planeado y ensayado un ataque listo para ser ejecutado, incluyendo la autoridad para iniciar si las comunicaciones se pierden en un ataque. El BCT debe planificar el contraataque en un frente amplio para asegurarse de que la amenaza es peligrosa, ya que si el BCT contraataca en un frente estrecho, el BTG será capaz de concentrarse para defenderse eficazmente.

Aunque varios de los sistemas de alta gama del BTG son tecnológicamente superiores a los correspondientes equipos estadounidenses, el BTG no tiene la capacidad de observar, apuntar y atacar al BCT simultáneamente en un frente amplio.

Si la estructura de los BTG sigue demostrando su utilidad en Ucrania, Siria y futuros conflictos, y las fuerzas terrestres estadounidenses y rusas se encuentran en bandos opuestos en un conflicto, es probable que los BCT tengan que derrotar a las unidades del ejército ruso organizadas como BTG en un futuro próximo (antes de 2025)'

¿Qué conclusiones sacamos de lo anterior? La más importante es que el ejército estadounidense admite lo siguiente:

La defensa aérea rusa no sólo es superior, sino que, sorprendentemente, el ejército admite que para cuando se produzca un enfrentamiento entre Rusia y EE.UU., "es poco probable que se disponga de tecnología para superar la ADA rusa". Así que cuentan con que, incluso en un futuro lejano, no podrán innovar nada que pueda perforar el ADA ruso.
La EW (guerra electrónica) rusa es superior y probablemente interrumpirá el C2 (mando y control) estadounidense.
Varios otros sistemas rusos son superiores a cualquier cosa que tenga EE.UU., en particular aquí se refieren a lo que ya mencioné antes: Los sistemas de artillería rusos son superiores en todos los sentidos a los de EE.UU. Esto se aplica tanto a las unidades autopropulsadas como el 2S19 Msta que es muy superior al M109, a los sistemas de cohetes tubulares y MLRS como el BM-27 Uragon, etc. También en mi opinión los IFVs ligeros rusos son superiores (aunque esta es una opinión más controvertida, mientras que otras son ampliamente aceptadas) debido al hecho de que los BMP-2 y los BTR-82 tienen cañones de 30mm mucho más potentes que los Bradley / Strykers americanos que tienen 12,7 y 25mm, y con mayores RPM también. Pero eso es para otra ocasión.
La artillería rusa supera a la estadounidense (ver arriba)
En cualquier conflicto que se avecine, el ejército de EE.UU. debe dar por hecho que su C2 será interrumpido Y sus baterías de fuego (artillería) serán neutralizadas (es decir, voladas por el fuego superior de las contra-baterías rusas, etc.)
Ahora, por supuesto, prescriben todo tipo de antídotos sobre cómo pueden seguir superando tácticamente a las unidades rusas. Pero, ¿quién puede imaginar por un momento que las fuerzas ucranianas tienen una oportunidad en una confrontación frontal y no asimétrica, teniendo en cuenta estas admisiones del propio ejército estadounidense sobre sus propias fuerzas?

También hay que añadir que este informe es de 2017 y que muchas de las debilidades que atribuye a las unidades rusas hace tiempo que se han corregido o mejorado. Y es bastante ominosamente profético que prevean un enfrentamiento entre las superpotencias para 2025. Parece que nos hemos adelantado.



Sitrep: Operation Z | The Vineyard of the Saker


----------



## visaman (12 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Ni idea. Pero está claro que tarde o temprano irán a por el foro.



caeremos en el pabellón de ejecución de los massmedia y demás ralea con la frente bien alta gritando será en octubre o algo


----------



## Kreonte (12 Abr 2022)

Katakroker dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1022139



Llaman refugiado ya a cualquier cosa.


----------



## Trajanillo (12 Abr 2022)

Estan los pro-otan, los pro-rusos, los equidistantes, los que ni fú ni fa y luego están la Sexta que retransmiten desde dentro del recto de Biden.


----------



## frangelico (12 Abr 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Llaman refugiado ya a cualquier cosa.



Y hay que ser muy hijo de puta para alegrarse de que haya una crisis alimentaria en África por culpa de unas sanciones políticas , Maricron da asco


----------



## visaman (12 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> A tenor de los acontecimientos yo también creo eso, si. Rusia se enfrentaba a una amenaza cuasi existencial y como tal, ha respondido. De hecho, hilvanas con la retirada de Afganistán y alguna otra cuestión y ya va cuadrando todo.
> 
> Nos hemos quedado sorprendidos con la envergadura de los acontecimientos, pero intuyo que la amenaza a la que se enfrentaba Rusia no era menor y el ejercito al que se enfrenta, tampoco. Nada, en todo caso, comparado con lo que enfrenta un occidente controlado por unos psicópatas que aún creando dinero de la nada durante más de 20 años de manera absolutamente irresponsable, pretende que el resto del mundo continue aceptando tal regla del juego a cambio de recursos y materias primas.
> 
> Muy lamentable el comportamiento occidental y si le sumas lo propagandístico del momento, eliminando lo poco de mundo libre que restaba, se evidencia la inmediata necesidad de fuertes dosis de autocrítica en un entorno en el que ser un hombre libre y llegar a tus propias conclusiones se considera adoptar una posición prorusa, nazi, comunista, enemigo, señalable, denunciable, amortizable y no se que más cosas....



me pregunto si cae USA económicamente y hace impago de su deuda al entrar en guerra civil una situación parecida ha pasada antes en la historia de la humanidad?


----------



## visaman (12 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> ni puto caso a este payaso de visaman ... escribe todo chorradas.. es un puto rroll de mierda



te he puesto 22 velas negras lo sepas


----------



## visaman (12 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Me despierto y veo que estoy vivo y aun hay vida, ayer noche no las tenia todas conmigo, uff, que continúe así todo el día y poder decir un día más. Las nukes hacen mucho daño, directa e indirectamente.



y ya si te hubieran hecho una ma.... esta mañana seria la ostia, no?


----------



## visaman (12 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



hay dos formas de enfocar el asalto sin bajas la mas lógica usar gas, de que tipo? hay una amplia variedad se escogerá la necesaria, si tal plan falla por disponer el complejo de puertas estancas, evacuar la ciudad, bombear nitrometano en las 8 pantas detonar


----------



## visaman (12 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> *Estados Unidos está ofreciendo TODO a la India, desde acuerdos de seguridad, educación, militares*
> 
> 
> Siempre es la misma historia, soborna a unos cuantos miles de políticos y generales, de muy diversas formas a cambio de sumisión. Acuerdos de todo tipo siempre que hagan lo que ellos quieran y al Mass mínimo cambio Golpe de Estado como en Pakistán. Este puede ser light, directo o fuera civil.
> ...



en india conocen bien a los anglos y que significa venderse a ellos.


----------



## Teuro (12 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Han abierto los telediarios con esa noticia ...??? Creo que no, que ha pasado bastante desapercibida pero nos condena a ser el pais más perjudicado con el tema ucrania igual que las restricciones excesivas nos condenaron con el tema coronavirus e igual que la deuda nos condena ya para siempre a tener que bailar al ritmo que nos digan ..



Tendría cojones que al final la Guerra de Ucrania nos perjudique más a nosotros que a los propios participantes. Ayer alguien comentó que cómo era posible que la inflación en España sea del doble que en la Eurozona cuando es precisamente España uno de los países que menos depende del gas ruso. Y la respuesta era muy sencilla: Ya íbamos mal desde mediados del 2021, que la recuperación post-covid en España era más lenta que en el resto de Europa, que la subida de impuestos estaba deteriorando la economía y que *la guerra de Ucrania ha sido una excusa puesta para subir los precios* de algo que estaban deseosos de hacer. Así de sencillo.


----------



## otroyomismo (12 Abr 2022)

peñadelaguila dijo:


> Cutres hasta manipulando y desinformando. Que este señor esta en Turquía y ya ha dicho que no ha estado en Mariúpol nunca y que todo es mentira, etc,etc...



Tanto costaria una foto o video del mismo desde donde sea para desmentir su captura?


----------



## llabiegu (12 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> las esclavas sesuales existen hay fotos?



si, si, de los pieses aunque sea..


----------



## pgas (12 Abr 2022)

la liberación esta próxima



Durante la pasada noche se produjo una nueva rendición de las tropas ucranianas en #Mariupol, una clara señal de que la falta de municiones y alimentos es cada vez mayor en sus filas. Estos hechos pueden acelerar el proceso para tomar el resto de la ciudad durante las últimas semanas de abril estableciendo el inicio de la operación en el Donbás en los primeros días de mayo. Continúan los preparativos en el frente oriental donde las tropas chechenas especializadas en el combate urbano tendrán un papel importante para tomar el cinturón urbano de Rubizhne/Рубіжне-Sievierodonetsk/Сєвєродонецьк-Borivs'ke/Борівське-Lysychansk/Лисичанськ


----------



## Teuro (12 Abr 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Si saben que hay riesgo de que entren en la OTAN lo correcto por su parte a nivel estratégico es atacar antes de que firmen el tratado y neutralizar la amenaza.
> 
> No me extrañaria nada ver algo así pronto. No por nada en Ucrania han mandado un % tan pequeño de su ejercito. La Otan les va a abrir nuevos frentes y lo saben.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk



Tampoco es opción. Ahora mismo Finlandia se siente insegura puesto que Rusia ataca un país soberano por que le sale de los cojones, lo que hace Finlandia es buscar protección bajo el amparo de EEUU, si Rusia no admite que Finlandia de ese paso de forma que quede desarmada y sin protección frente a Rusia para que cuando al Zar le de la gana de invadirla solo le queda una opción: Armarse por su cuenta. Como un ejército de una nación de 5 millones difícilmente va a competir con uno de 140 millones a Finlandia solo le queda la vía Nordcoreana: Militarizarse y nuclearizarse con ICMB. ¿Es eso lo que quiere Rusia?.


----------



## filets (12 Abr 2022)

La *Guerra ruso-turca de 1768-1774* fue un conflicto decisivo que estableció el control ruso _de facto_ sobre el sur de Ucrania, hasta entonces dominada por el Imperio otomano a través de su Estado títere, el Kanato de Crimea. 

Ukrania siempre ha sido parte del Imperio Ruso
La Ukrania del 1991 es un invento jvdeo-NOM


----------



## lasoziedad (12 Abr 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Me da la impresión que ultimamente al escribir según que noticia algunos medios ya usan "presunto" o palabras así y tambien que ahora se dice mas "Ucrania dice ..." o parecido cuando antes solo se decía en el caso ruso, "Rusia dice ..." o "según Rusia", cuando era algo que decía Ucrania ni se mencionaba, era así y ya está.
Puede que algunos medios quieran nadar pero guardar la ropa ante tanta sobrada aunque igual me lo estoy imaginando y no es así y solo me lo ha parecido. Desde luego que viendo lo que habeis puesto de TVE ese no es el caso.


----------



## frangelico (12 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Tampoco es opción. Ahora mismo Finlandia se siente insegura puesto que Rusia ataca un país soberano por que le sale de los cojones, lo que hace Finlandia es buscar protección bajo el amparo de EEUU, si Rusia no admite que Finlandia de ese paso de forma que quede desarmada y sin protección frente a Rusia para que cuando al Zar le de la gana de invadirla solo le queda una opción: Armarse por su cuenta. Como un ejército de una nación de 5 millones difícilmente va a competir con uno de 140 millones a Finlandia solo le queda la vía Nordcoreana: Militarizarse y nuclearizarse con ICMB. ¿Es eso lo que quiere Rusia?.



Bueno, la forma de acabar con las guerras podría ser limpiarse el culo con el TNP, España debería tener armas nucleares dado que la OTAN no nos protege .


----------



## llabiegu (12 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Bueno, la forma de acabar con las guerras podría ser limpiarse el culo con el TNP, España debería tener armas nucleares dado que la OTAN no nos protege .



Por tener esa misma idea Carrero Blanco salió volando por los aires.


----------



## visaman (12 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Pues en ese supuesto o desaparece europa, como una caida del imperio romano 2.0 o se crea una policia de fronteras europea, con patrulleras erizadas de ametralladoras y la orden de tirar a matar.



na con 40 drones armados de sobra


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Abr 2022)

Los soldados de la 36ª brigada de infantería de marina de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, ubicados en Azovmash en Mariupol, dejaron un mensaje de despedida al pueblo de Ucrania en las redes sociales. 

Según los soldados de infantería, las autoridades ucranianas los han descartado durante mucho tiempo, y Kiev habla de ayuda solo con fines propagandísticos. Zelensky en un momento garantizó la resolución de la situación por medios militares o pacíficos, pero una vez más no cumplió su promesa.

Durante más de un mes, los infantes de marina lucharon sin reposición de municiones, sin comida, sin agua, casi chapoteando en un charco, y morían por lotes. La montaña de heridos conforma casi la mitad de la brigada

- dijo en el mensaje.


----------



## Trajanillo (12 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Tendría cojones que al final la Guerra de Ucrania nos perjudique más a nosotros que a los propios participantes. Ayer alguien comentó que cómo era posible que la inflación en España sea del doble que en la Eurozona cuando es precisamente España uno de los países que menos depende del gas ruso. Y la respuesta era muy sencilla: Ya íbamos mal desde mediados del 2021, que la recuperación post-covid en España era más lenta que en el resto de Europa, que la subida de impuestos estaba deteriorando la economía y que *la guerra de Ucrania ha sido una excusa puesta para subir los precios* de algo que estaban deseosos de hacer. Así de sencillo.



Y no te olvides del gobierno, este gobierno que serían incapaz de gestionar el llenado de un botijo.


----------



## frangelico (12 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Me da la impresión que ultimamente al escribir según que noticia algunos medios ya usan "presunto" o palabras así y tambien que ahora se dice mas "Ucrania dice ..." o parecido cuando antes solo se decía en el caso ruso, "Rusia dice ..." o "según Rusia", cuando era algo que decía Ucrania ni se mencionaba, era así y ya está.
> Puede que algunos medios quieran nadar pero guardar la ropa ante tanta sobrada aunque igual me lo estoy imaginando y no es así y solo me lo ha parecido. Desde luego que viendo lo que habeis puesto de TVE ese no es el caso.



Pues la teleteta va a poner esta semana un documental que se titula "Zelensy servidor del pueblo o algo así", seguro que muy documentado sobre la distribución de la propiedad en el país, que más o menos está tods en manos de media docena más la camarilla presidencial.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Abr 2022)

Después del inicio de la operación especial rusa en territorio ucraniano, llegaron al país "gansos salvajes" de todo el planeta que querían hacer la guerra a Rusia por dinero. Las autoridades de Kiev formaron la "Legión Extranjera" a partir de ellos. Uno de estos mercenarios resultó ser un francotirador español de iniciales JLC, quien concedió una detallada entrevista a la revista La Razón y contó qué hace ahora en las filas de esta formación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Cabe señalar que el mercenario de 42 años, que sirvió en la Legión Extranjera francesa durante casi una década y media, no reveló sus datos personales. Sin embargo, su historia es interesante y digna de atención.

Según él, viajó desde España a Polonia junto con una misión humanitaria. El mercenario notó que nadie inspecciona los convoyes con ayuda humanitaria en la Unión Europea, por lo que uno de los voluntarios trajo con absoluta tranquilidad unos paquetes negros a Alemania.

El mercenario sospechó que se trataba de un narcomensajero disfrazado que había transportado cocaína o alguna otra sustancia estupefaciente. Pero no halagó en los asuntos de otras personas, ya que cada uno tiene "su propio trabajo". Además, elogió a los traficantes de drogas por su ingenio.

JLC juró durante la conversación que fue a Ucrania "en aras de la protección y la libertad de los ucranianos pacíficos". Al mismo tiempo, admitió que antes de unirse a la "Legión Extranjera" de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, tuvo que firmar un contrato con una de las PMC estadounidenses, ya que "tal es el mecanismo". Con esto, dejó en claro que las empresas militares privadas occidentales son una especie de subcontratistas en la selección de combatientes para la "Legión Extranjera" de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

El mercenario llegó a Ucrania con un solo machete (un cuchillo largo, ancho pero delgado). Sin embargo, fue armado muy rápida y eficientemente. Se jactó de haber recibido un moderno rifle de francotirador estadounidense M-110 de 7,62 mm, un rifle semiautomático estadounidense (automático) AR-15 con cámara de 5,56 × 45 mm (armas policiales estándar y vendidas en tiendas de armas de EE. UU. para defensa propia) , y buena pistola glock austriaca. Al mismo tiempo, JLC no dudó y llamó todo como está.

Somos lo que somos, aunque suene mal. Mercenarios reales y duros

él admitió.

El JLC aclaró que la recompensa del francotirador depende de cuántos militares (soldados y oficiales) del enemigo haya matado. Salario - "a destajo" - $ 300 por la vida quitada.

El mercenario ni siquiera se olvidó de trabajar para la propaganda antirrusa. Sin embargo, por el bien de esta entrevista, fue concebida y probablemente fue bien pagada. En su narración, también mencionó a los "rusos sedientos de sangre" que minaban los juguetes de los niños, y habló de los chechenos, acusándolos de la "masacre de Bucha".

El español enfatizó que el conflicto en Ucrania es el punto caliente más difícil (de alta intensidad) en el que ha estado durante sus muchos años de trabajo mercenario. Explicó que había envejecido algunos años en un mes, encaneció mucho y estimó sus posibilidades de volver a casa (supervivencia) en un 50 %.


----------



## cryfar74 (12 Abr 2022)

Asian fault lines of Biden’s war on Russia - Indian Punchline

*Líneas de falla asiáticas de la guerra de Biden contra Rusia*

*




A medida que se deterioran las relaciones con Tokio, Moscú refuerza los sistemas de defensa costera en las Islas Kuriles que Japón reclama como propias.*

Los temblores de las tensiones de Estados Unidos con Rusia que se desarrollan en Europa ya se están sintiendo de diferentes maneras en Asia. La hipótesis de que Ucrania está en Europa y el conflicto tiene que ver con la seguridad europea es ilusoria.
De Kazajstán a Myanmar, de las Islas Salomón a las Islas Kuriles, de Corea del Norte a Camboya, de China a India, Pakistán y Afganistán, están apareciendo líneas de falla.

Sin duda, las potencias extrarregionales participaron recientemente en la fallida revolución de color para derrocar al gobierno establecido en Kazajstán, una masa geopolítica muy disputada de dos tercios del tamaño de India, que limita con China y Rusia, los adversarios jurados de Washington. Gracias a la rápida intervención rusa, apoyada por China, se evitó un cambio de régimen. 
Del mismo modo, el proyecto anglo-estadounidense de involucrar a Myanmar, fronterizo con China, en una insurgencia armada fracasó por falta de un santuario en la región nororiental de la India y debido a la congruencia percibida de intereses entre los países vecinos en la estabilidad de Myanmar. 

En comparación, la línea de falla de Corea del Norte se ha agravado. Corea del Norte sigue su propio calendario y probablemente haya decidido que la crisis de Ucrania ofrece una cobertura útil mientras acelera su programa de pruebas. Pyongyang apoya explícitamente la operación especial de Rusia en Ucrania, comentando que “la causa básica del incidente de Ucrania radica en la prepotencia y arbitrariedad de Estados Unidos, que ha ignorado los legítimos llamamientos de Rusia a las garantías de seguridad y solo ha buscado una hegemonía mundial y un dominio militar. mientras se aferra a sus campañas de sanciones”. 

El objetivo de Corea del Norte es mejorar su seguridad e influencia aumentando la calidad y cantidad de sus capacidades de disuasión y fortaleciendo su posición negociadora. 

En otro plano, la crisis de Ucrania inyectó una nueva urgencia en los esfuerzos de Estados Unidos para cultivar nuevos socios asiáticos. Pero Washington se ha topado con vientos en contra y tuvo que posponer indefinidamente una cumbre especial con los diez países miembros de la Asociación de Naciones del Sudeste Asiático (ASEAN) que inicialmente estaba programada para fines de marzo. No se ha propuesto una nueva fecha, aunque EE. UU. había promocionado la cumbre como "una prioridad máxima". 
Mostrando algo de ira, Washington ha sancionado desde entonces a Camboya, actualmente presidente de la ASEAN. Claramente, los países del sudeste asiático son cautelosos a la hora de tomar partido entre EE. UU. y China o de criticar a Rusia.

Quizás, la consecuencia más directa de la crisis de Ucrania en Asia hasta el momento es el fuerte deterioro de los lazos de Japón con Rusia. Es un desarrollo injustificado en la medida en que Tokio simplemente hizo un trabajo de cortar y pegar, copiando todas las sanciones de EE. UU. contra Rusia (incluso contra el presidente Putin). El primer ministro Kishida destruyó sin sentido lo que su predecesor, Shinzo Abe, había cultivado cuidadosamente como una relación cordial y amistosa. 

Japón ahora se refiere abiertamente a la "ocupación" rusa de las islas Kuriles, algo que no ha estado haciendo en el pasado. Moscú tomó represalias designando a Japón como un país "antipático". Sin embargo, los analistas estimaban hasta hace poco que Rusia y Japón tenían intereses congruentes en bloquear las ambiciones árticas de China y, por lo tanto, avanzaban hacia la solución de su disputa sobre Kuriles.
Baste decir que las motivaciones de Kishida en un giro abrupto para convertir a Kuriles en un posible punto crítico en las relaciones con Rusia se deben, por decir lo menos, a la estrategia más amplia de EE. UU. para aislar a Rusia.

Mientras tanto, también ha aparecido un desarrollo contrario en el desafío de China a la estrategia de cadena de islas de EE. UU. en el Pacífico occidental al negociar un nuevo acuerdo de seguridad con las Islas Salomón. Este desarrollo innovador puede tener amplias consecuencias y está peligrosamente entrelazado con el problema de Taiwán. Según los informes, Biden enviará a un alto funcionario de la Casa Blanca a las Islas Salomón para frustrar el acuerdo con China. 

La administración de Biden ahora se está duplicando en India para reducir también sus lazos con Rusia. Eso se convierte en una falla en la asociación estratégica entre Estados Unidos e India. Lo que debe ser particularmente irritante para Washington es la probabilidad de que India busque su cooperación comercial y económica con Rusia en monedas locales. De hecho, China e India han adoptado una postura algo similar sobre la crisis de Ucrania. 

Dado el tamaño de la economía china y el alto potencial de crecimiento de la economía india, su inclinación a pasar por alto al dólar sería un marcador de tendencia para otros países. Rusia, golpeada por las sanciones occidentales, ha pedido al grupo BRICS de economías emergentes que amplíe el uso de las monedas nacionales e integre los sistemas de pago.

Baste decir que el “dólar convertido en arma” y la acción abrasiva de Occidente para congelar las reservas de Rusia provocan escalofríos en la columna vertebral de la mayoría de los países en desarrollo. ¡Nepal cedió para ratificar el acuerdo de Millennium Challenge Corporation tras la amenaza de un funcionario estadounidense de rango medio! 

No hay ninguna razón concebible por la que la OTAN deba convertirse en el proveedor de seguridad para la región asiática. Por eso el futuro de Afganistán tiene una importancia crucial. Sin duda, el cambio de régimen en Pakistán está relacionado, al menos en parte, con Afganistán. El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia ha revelado ciertos detalles de la injerencia de Estados Unidos en los asuntos internos de Pakistán y su presión sobre el ex primer ministro Imran Khan. 

Pero el tiempo mostrará qué tan realistas son las expectativas de Washington de incluir a Pakistán en la órbita estadounidense y convertirlo en un sustituto para aprovechar el régimen talibán en Afganistán. Rusia y China se están asegurando de que la puerta permanezca cerrada al regreso de la OTAN a Afganistán. Han socavado los esfuerzos recientes de Washington para cooptar a los líderes talibanes en Kabul. (Vea mi blog _EE. UU. supera a los estados regionales en la carrera por Kabul_ ) _._ 

El mensaje de la reciente Reunión de Ministros de Relaciones Exteriores sobre la Cuestión Afgana entre los Países Vecinos de Afganistán en Tunxi, China, es que en la transición de ese país del caos al orden, los estados regionales esperan asumir un papel de liderazgo. Por lo tanto, los estados regionales han marcado progresivamente su distancia del excepcionalismo de Occidente y, en cambio, están adoptando una vía persuasiva a través de un compromiso constructivo. La declaración conjunta emitida en Tunxi refleja este nuevo pensamiento. 
Los acontecimientos sobre Afganistán proporcionan una señal de que los estados regionales se resistirán a cualquier intento de imponer el dominio occidental sobre Asia. La mayoría de los países asiáticos han tenido experiencias amargas con el colonialismo en su historia. (Ver mi blog _El dilema de India sobre Occidente vs. Rusia_ ) 

Aunque los analistas estadounidenses lo minimizan, el hecho es que el conflicto en Ucrania seguramente tendrá un impacto muy significativo en el “siglo asiático”. Estados Unidos está decidido a transformar a la OTAN en la organización de seguridad global que actuará más allá del ámbito de las Naciones Unidas para hacer cumplir el "orden basado en reglas" de Occidente. 

El impulso desesperado de Occidente para debilitar a Rusia e inclinar el equilibrio estratégico global a favor de los EE. UU. tiene como objetivo despejar el camino que conduce a un orden mundial unipolar en el siglo XXI. En una entrevista reciente , Hal Brands, profesor distinguido de asuntos globales de Johns Hopkins, Henry Kissinger, expuso la estrategia estadounidense detrás de la guerra en Ucrania como muy lógica: 
“Bueno, durante mucho tiempo ha habido un debate en los Estados Unidos sobre si debemos priorizar competir con Rusia o China o tratarlos como iguales. Y ese debate ha vuelto a resurgir en el contexto de esta guerra. Sin embargo, creo que lo que indica la guerra es que la mejor manera de presionar a China, que es el más peligroso y el más poderoso de los dos rivales, es garantizar que Rusia sea derrotada, que no logre sus objetivos. en esta guerra, porque eso resultará en una Rusia más débil, menos capaz de ejercer presión sobre los Estados Unidos y sus aliados en Europa y, por lo tanto, menos útil como socio estratégico para Beijing.
“Estados Unidos simplemente no puede evitar la realidad de que tiene que contener tanto a Rusia como a China simultáneamente”.


----------



## lasoziedad (12 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pues la teleteta va a poner esta semana un documental que se titula "Zelensy servidor del pueblo o algo así", seguro que muy documentado sobre la distribución de la propiedad en el país, que más o menos está tods en manos de media docena más la camarilla presidencial.



Creo que lo que van a emitir es la serie que hizo antes de ser presidente en la que hacía de presidente.


----------



## Yomateix (12 Abr 2022)

Antes, cuando Mariúpol no estaba prácticamente tomada, cuando las tropas Ucranianas tenían armas....los Rusos no usaron armas químicas. Cuando ya está casi tomada (los Ucranianos ayer decían que no iban a aguantar más de 24 horas porque ni munición tenían) resulta que usan armas químicas para que así la Otan tenga más motivos para entrar y las sanciones se disparen.

¿Quien ganaría con dicho dupuesto ataque químico? ¿Quien no lo ha hecho antes cuando le podía suponer más bajas y ya no lo necesita porque los Ucranianos no tienen armas? ¿O quien lo haría a la desesperada para "obligar" a la Otan a entrar y que les envien más armas y municiones de las cuales no disponen?

El caso es tan evidente que no es ni debatible. El problema es que esto está comenzando a convertirse en una costumbre, un dia es un misil, otra un ataque químico, otra etc etc Y al final lo que pueda ser real o no o cometido por el el otro bando, es lo de menos, cuando todos quieren culpar como sea a Rusia, tenga culpa o no.

"*El Batallón Azov, un comando ucraniano*, indicó en Telegram que un dron ruso había vertido una “sustancia venenosa” en las tropas y civiles en Mariupol"

Un "comando ucraniano" No, un comando nazi (Ucraniano, si, pero lleno de nazis que no tienen ningún respeto por la vida humana) que ha cometido múltiples delitos estos años, asesinatos, violaciones....Que es más creible que lo ha hecho quien ahora no gana nada con este ataque, al contrario, pierde con el (Rusia) O que lo hayan hecho esos mismos nazis a quienes en los mismos medios antes de tener que venderlos como heróicos comandos ucranianos, vendían que eran poco menos que salvajes que habían ido a esta guerra a matar para saciar sus ansias de sangre. Esos mismos nazis que ya no saben que hacer para que los saquen de allí y poder escapar (helicóptero, barco....)


----------



## visaman (12 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Es el momento de África y lo digo por lo que al movimiento de masa poblacional se refiere. África podría funcionar de puta madre con buenos parques de generación renovable, agricultura y ganadería. Un cambio de modelo rápido de implementar para dicho continente, si se quiere hacer, claro.
> 
> Ellos de puta madre y nosotros también con energía y alimento mucho más baratos. Que haya ciertos intereses a lo que esto le resulte nocivo es otra cosa....



eso lo vieron los chinos hace tiempo de allí su fuerte implantación allí que ya esta consolidada, ahora están con Latinoamérica


----------



## Teuro (12 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> *El tiro en el pie*
> 
> Sin duda EE.UU. vía Ucrania, le tenía preparada una "sorpresita" a Rusia. Posiblemente en el verano un reforzado ejército Ucraniano hubiera lanzado feroces ataques contra el Donbass y, si le salía bien, seguramente contra Crimea.
> 
> ...



Es la tormenta perfecta, por un lado la Guerra sustrae alimentos, por otro las sanciones hacen que la energía escasee y ante esto Occidente no le queda otra que inflacionar. Esto es, hambre, protestas, revueltas, revoluciones y guerras en el tercer mundo. El problema es que los "migrantes" no van a ir a donde debieran, que es a la meca de la libertad y de los derechos civiles y sociales como es Rusia (es donde hay comida ), sino que intentarán ir todos a la "fascista y totalitaria" Europa.

América es una isla en medio del mundo, por ahora es más que suficiente en alimentos, energía y tiene una población relativamente baja comparados con otros sitios.


----------



## Xan Solo (12 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Me da la impresión que ultimamente al escribir según que noticia algunos medios ya usan "presunto" o palabras así y tambien que ahora se dice mas "Ucrania dice ..." o parecido cuando antes solo se decía en el caso ruso, "Rusia dice ..." o "según Rusia", cuando era algo que decía Ucrania ni se mencionaba, era así y ya está.
> Puede que algunos medios quieran nadar pero guardar la ropa ante tanta sobrada aunque igual me lo estoy imaginando y no es así y solo me lo ha parecido. Desde luego que viendo lo que habeis puesto de TVE ese no es el caso.



Sí, está habiendo un cambio en el estilo, quizá todavía no en el sesgo de la información. Hoy en TVE informaban desde un coche, decía -intento citar textualmente- "Mariupol está casi tomada por los rusos, sólo aguantan los del Azov,* una unidad que en su origen era naz*i, y que se encuadró dentro del Ejército Ucraniano".

Me sorprendió que dijesen la palabra "nazi". Hasta hace poco, era tabú. Decir que los ucros tenían nazis era arriesgarte a que te llamasen follaputin, por lo menos.

Lo peor son los comentaristas del circo tertuliano, a esos todavía no ha llegado la orden de graduar la respuesta. Pero no creo que tarden mucho en empezar a decir que, quizá, Zelensky podría negociar más en serio... que quizá Crimea deba ser entregada a Rusia -a fin de cuentas, los crimeanos así lo quisieron-, que quizá una Ucrania neutral no sea del todo malo -a fin de cuentas, a Finlandia no le fue mal, así que "finlandizar" Ucrania puede no ser malo...-

Cuando vea que los comentaristas empiezan a decir esas cosas, será que los rusos ya han tomado Leópolis.


----------



## Teuro (12 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ya ha dicho Maricron que nos preparemos para acoger a 60M de refugiados en Europa y va a ser por el desastre alimentario que han creado estos imbéciles.Vamos, que serán 60M de nuevos pensionistas con alta proporción de hombres como es costumbre en el caso solamente de los "refugiados" que vienen a Europa.



No se si Macrón sabrá eso es como repartir la totalidad de la población francesa entre Portugal, España, Italia, Francia, Alemania, Irlanda, Bélgica, Holanda, Austria, Suecia, Dinamarca y Finlandia. Puesto que los migrantes dudo que quieran ir a cualquier de los otros países europeos. Es sencillamente imposible, además de que la comida no va a ser algo que sobre en Europa. En este caso lo mejor es que cada palo aguante su vela, y quien tenga hambre que vaya a Rusia.


----------



## frangelico (12 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Asian fault lines of Biden’s war on Russia - Indian Punchline
> 
> *Líneas de falla asiáticas de la guerra de Biden contra Rusia*
> 
> ...



Es demasiada ambición para los EE UU actuales controlar todo el Rimland como si estuviéramos en la época en que la Royal Navy dominaba los mares (y resulta que ya la Armada china supera en algunos aspectos a la US Navy) . Afganistán previsiblemente caera en manos chinas y por fin dejará de ser el agujero ferroviario que impide la comunicación de Irán y el Indico con China (y con Afganistán tambien tiene China abieeta la via para gasoductos desde Irán), a medio plazo los chinos podrían independizar Baluchistán para tener su acceso al mar sin interferencia estadounidense desde el absurdo dominio de esa región por Pakistán, que ahí no pinta nada.

Si yo fuera Putin barajaria cederle a Japón las malditas Kuriles y hasta el medio Sajalín que compartieron desde el XIX a cambio de que se convierta en un país exquisitamente neutral; Japón está muy sometido a Usa pero a la vez es tecnológicamente muy independiente en lo militar y busca serlo del todo a medio olazo. En realidad lo mejor para todos sería un colchón de estados neutrales surgidos del actual intento de cerco agresivo a Rusia y China.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Abr 2022)

Equipo ruso aquí y allá en la región de Kursk.
De lo interesante se vio 2S25 "Octopus-SD"

@fulcrum29smt


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Abr 2022)

Sabotaje ukra en vía férrea rusa:

Se han recibido las primeras imágenes de los daños en las vías del tren, según dijo por la mañana el gobernador de la región de Belgorod.
Este es un puente sobre Nezhegol en la rama Belgorod - Volchansk - Kupyansk, a unos 7 km de la frontera. Aparentemente, el trabajo del DRG ucraniano. No había suficiente masa portátil de explosivos ni tiempo para socavar seriamente, pero cerca del estribo pudieron hacer estallar el RSHP, sin daños visibles en la estructura de energía de los tramos del puente. Para un día o dos de trabajo para restauradores


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Abr 2022)

NUTRICAO







Los alemanes podrian tener que renunciar al “privilegio de la calefacción”


EL JEFE DEL REGULADOR DE LA RED DICE QUE LOS HOGARES ALEMANES TENDRÍAN QUE RENUNCIAR A LOS PRIVILEGIOS DE CALEFACCIÓN EN CASO DE UNA EMERGENCIA EN EL SUMINISTRO DE GAS LAS RESERVAS DE GAS DE ALEMANIA DURARÍAN HASTA FINALES DEL VERANO, PRINCIPIOS DEL OTOÑO ¿DEBERÍA RUSIA DETENER LOS SUMINISTROS...




www.burbuja.info










FUENTE NO REVISADA. CITA DE UN SUPUESTO ARTICULO

EL PRIVILEGIO DE LA CALEFACCION DE UN GILIPOLLAS EN ALEMANIA

​


----------



## peñadelaguila (12 Abr 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Tanto costaria una foto o video del mismo desde donde sea para desmentir su captura?



No, el ejército ruso no ha capturado al militar estadounidense Roger Cloutier en Mariupol (Ucrania) · Maldita.es - Periodismo para que no te la cuelen


----------



## frangelico (12 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No se si Macrón sabrá eso es como repartir la totalidad de la población francesa entre Portugal, España, Italia, Francia, Alemania, Irlanda, Bélgica, Holanda, Austria, Suecia, Dinamarca y Finlandia. Puesto que los migrantes dudo que quieran ir a cualquier de los otros países europeos. Es sencillamente imposible, además de que la comida no va a ser algo que sobre en Europa. En este caso lo mejor es que cada palo aguante su vela, y quien tenga hambre que vaya a Rusia.



Y espera que algunos como Portugal se dejen. Mediante una política de cero subsidios Portugal ha llegado a 2022 con solo 50K musulmanes en todo el país, y algunos de ellos son negros de alguna excolonia o vendedores de droga pakis que al menos trabajan.


----------



## manodura79 (12 Abr 2022)

No. No pueden. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## visaman (12 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Tendría cojones que al final la Guerra de Ucrania nos perjudique más a nosotros que a los propios participantes. Ayer alguien comentó que cómo era posible que la inflación en España sea del doble que en la Eurozona cuando es precisamente España uno de los países que menos depende del gas ruso. Y la respuesta era muy sencilla: Ya íbamos mal desde mediados del 2021, que la recuperación post-covid en España era más lenta que en el resto de Europa, que la subida de impuestos estaba deteriorando la economía y que *la guerra de Ucrania ha sido una excusa puesta para subir los precios* de algo que estaban deseosos de hacer. Así de sencillo.



debido al estrogenizacion de la población masculina, te meten todo tipo de hormonas femeninas en comida y bebida, tenemos menos testosterona que una ameba gay, si eso no fuera asi ya se habrían quemado cienes de supermercados gasolineras sedes de las eléctricas y algún ministerio.


----------



## visaman (12 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Bueno, la forma de acabar con las guerras podría ser limpiarse el culo con el TNP, España debería tener armas nucleares dado que la OTAN no nos protege .



con la casta que tenemos? y los militares que ni piensan dar un golpe ni pegan golpe?


----------



## frangelico (12 Abr 2022)

Lo de la tierra ucraniana es una cosa que nunca se menciona. Y habría que ver los términos de las concesiones mineras. Por algo es un país tan pobre que parece imposible que esté en Europa (y poblado por gente que se considera una raza superior), y sería aberrante que algo así perteneciera a la UE. Toda la tierra de Ucrania habrá sido usurpada por esas mafias en los últimos 30 años, ningún país europeo se parece remotamente a eso, hasta Jaén tiene su clase media agricultora e incluso sus latifundios están más repartidos que la tierra en ese país de opereta.


----------



## lasoziedad (12 Abr 2022)

*Putin anuncia que Rusia reanudará su programa lunar*

*El presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, ha anunciado hoy que el país reanudará su programa lunar* al entregar premios estatales a cosmonautas rusos con ocasión del 61 aniversario del vuelo de Yuri Gagarin al espacio.

*“Reanudaremos el programa lunar. Estamos hablando del lanzamiento desde el cosmódromo Vostochni del aparato robótico espacial Luna-25”*, ha afirmado el líder ruso durante la ceremonia.

*"Necesitamos enfrentar con éxito los desafíos en la exploración espacial* para resolver de manera más efectiva las tareas de desarrollo nacional aquí en la Tierra", ha agregado.

Entre los cosmonautas condecorados hoy por Putin se encuentran los rusos *Serguéi Prokópiev, Aleksandr Skvortsov y Oleg Skrípochka*.
*Rusia anunció el año pasado que posponía hasta julio de 2022 el lanzamiento de la nave espacial Luna-25*, programado inicialmente para octubre de 2021 para tener más tiempo para efectuar pruebas adicionales.

*Luna-25 será la primera nave* del nuevo programa de Rusia, y *tendrá como fin investigar la región del polo sur de la Luna*.


----------



## cryfar74 (12 Abr 2022)

Más sobre Azovstal (de WarGonzo)

t.me/wargonzo/6551

⚡37 afganos están en Azov-Stal junto con neonazis⚡

Esto se dio a conocer a los oficiales de inteligencia de Donbass después de otra interceptación de radio hace unos días.

Sin embargo, según el proyecto @wargonzo, justo el día anterior los afganos se pusieron en contacto y solicitaron un corredor para evacuar de una zona industrial en Mariupol, donde están rodeados junto a neonazis de Azov. Fueron los militantes, por cierto, quienes bloquearon las negociaciones para la evacuación de extranjeros por parte de los combatientes del DNR y el NM de la Federación Rusa.

@wargonzo tiene la siguiente versión de la presencia de 37 soldados afganos en las filas de Azov.

Hablamos de aquellos comandos que trabajaban para el gobierno pro-estadounidense de Ghani -tras la retirada de las tropas de la OTAN y la victoria de los talibanes- fueron evacuados a EE.UU., donde se incorporaron a la Academia PMC (antes Black Watters [ sic], se refieren a Blackwater). Son solo uno del personal militar, cuya educación y entrenamiento los estadounidenses participaron activamente en Afganistán. Vinieron a Mariupol para luchar como mercenarios.

@wargonzo


----------



## lasoziedad (12 Abr 2022)

*El Gobierno ruso estima una caída del PIB este año en torno al 10%*

El Gobierno ruso estima que *el producto interior bruto (PIB) del país caerá este año en torno a un 10%*, tal y como ha afirmado este martes el *exministro de Finanzas y actual presidente de la Cámara de Cuentas de Rusia, Alexei Kudrin*.

"Los ministerios de Finanzas y de Economía están valorando el pronóstico de disminución del PIB este año. *Sin duda, disminuirá: el pronóstico oficial sera de una caída en torno al 10"*, ha dicho Kudrin, citado por la agencia oficial TASS, en una intervención en el comité de Presupuesto del Senado ruso.

El presidente de la Cámara de Cuentas de Rusia ha advertido de que* esta contracción de la economía tendrá un impacto en los presupuestos*, así como en el cumplimiento de las leyes presupuestarias adoptadas en toda las entidades de la Federación Rusia.

Kudrin ha indicado que el Ministerio de Finanzas ya está llevando a cabo una *redistribución de recursos en el marco de los presupuestos*.
*"Este año tendremos que trabajar más*, también en la supervisión de estos asuntos", ha añadido.

*Según el Banco Mundial*, debido a la sanciones occidentales adoptadas en respuesta a la 'operación militar especial' lanzada por Rusia en Ucrania *la economía rusa se contraerá este año un 11,2%*.


----------



## rejon (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## nOkia_XXI (12 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *El Gobierno ruso estima una caída del PIB este año en torno al 10%*
> 
> El Gobierno ruso estima que *el producto interior bruto (PIB) del país caerá este año en torno a un 10%*, tal y como ha afirmado este martes el *exministro de Finanzas y actual presidente de la Cámara de Cuentas de Rusia, Alexei Kudrin*.
> 
> ...



Siguiendo el tópico de burbuja, eso no es problema para el 90% restante de la economia.


----------



## Arraki (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## computer_malfuction (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## CEMENTITOS (12 Abr 2022)

La OTAN es una organización militar supranacional. ¿Militar... para que?
Pues eso.
Aqui todos son "países soberanos", ese es un argumento falaz. La invasión de Rusia ha sido una reacción, hay que buscar entonces la acción, el precedente. ¿A qué reaccionan?
Y reconocer que la OTAN no es la unión defensiva que nos han dicho que era, sino una organización que necesita de la guerra para existir.
Si no se reconoce, los Borrelles seguirán creciendo y viviendo a costa de la muerte de jóvenes europeos.


----------



## Pepejosé (12 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Los ucranios ya han empezado a limpiar todos los desechos que los cochinos rusos dejaron tras su fallida invasión





Jo jo jo!!! Véase la diferencia.

Unos, los ukros, recogiendo chatarra.
Los otros, los del Donbás, haciendo acopio de tanques y javelines nuevos desde el primer día.


----------



## cryfar74 (12 Abr 2022)

t.me/boris_rozhin/41708

Pérdidas de la parte ucraniana como resultado de una operación militar especial de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa el 12 de abril de 2022

Durante la jornada, las AFU perdieron 1.144 muertos, heridos y capturados.

Según el resumen interno del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, 6 tanques, 20 vehículos blindados, 14 artillería de campaña y morteros, 2 sistemas de defensa aérea de largo y mediano alcance, 43 unidades de automoción y equipo especial, 3 aviones y 1 helicóptero se perdieron.

Aclaración importante: todos estos datos son predecibles. Es decir, la parte ucraniana no tiene el número exacto de pérdidas para cada categoría en sus propios informes y resúmenes internos.

No hay comunicación con algunas unidades, y están desaparecidas, es posible restaurar algunos equipos después del ataque. Por lo tanto, en los informes internos, la tendencia es siempre a subestimar el número real de pérdidas.


----------



## Seronoser (12 Abr 2022)

Y lo peor no es eso.
Es que los rusos están usándolos en combate.
Los europeos, en simuladores tipo call of duty…ni siquiera saben si funcionan sus tanques


----------



## Gotthard (12 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> buen culito pixelado quien es la tipa?



Ni idea, posiblemente una lumi ucraniana.


----------



## rejon (12 Abr 2022)

*¿Es posible defender el Donbás? Éstas son las ventajas de Ucrania para que no caiga en manos rusas*
*Putin* no invade. Los ucranianos no duran más que unos pocos días. Kiev será sometida a un largo asedio. Estas son *algunas de las predicciones erróneas en apenas un mes de guerra*: no es una crítica, sino la observación de cómo es posible equivocarse, porque *el campo y los hombres no se pueden predecir*. Ahora que se acerca la nueva ofensiva rusa, los estrategas vuelven a estar divididos.

En comparación con el inicio de la operación especial, *Moscú puede concentrarse en el área sur-sureste a partir de una posición ventajosa*. Ya tiene grandes superficies en sus manos, por ahora las colas de suministro no son demasiado largas. El Ejército puede explotar el territorio llano, propicio para los movimientos de unidades mecanizadas: ya no existen los terrenos fangosos que literalmente atascaban a las tropas en el norte. *Al mismo tiempo tiene de su lado un potencial destructivo considerable*, compuesto por artillería, misiles tierra-tierra, baterías de cohetes/misiles de todo tipo. El plan es derramar una lluvia de fuego. 








¿Es posible defender el Donbás? Éstas son las ventajas de Ucrania para que no caiga en manos rusas


Putin no invade. Los ucranianos no duran más que unos pocos días. Kiev será sometida a un largo asedio. Estas son algunas de las predicciones erróneas en apenas un mes de...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## cryfar74 (12 Abr 2022)

Poco a poco parece Europa va de cabeza al abismo....



*Buenos días desde #Alemania donde se intensifica la presión de la #inflación. Los precios de venta en el comercio mayorista aumentaron 22,6% a/a. Esta fue la tasa de cambio anual más alta desde el comienzo del cálculo de los índices de precios al por mayor en 1962.*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 Abr 2022)

Bueno, está claro que la agenda del ruso y del bielorruso van a su aire, fuera de la propaganda de occidente…y bien juntos y sin mascarillas…


La guerra no parece haber afectado mucho a los dos dirigentes…


----------



## Mort Cinder (12 Abr 2022)

Fuente? Enlace?


----------



## lasoziedad (12 Abr 2022)

*Rusia ataca a 100 militares ucranianos que supuestamente huían de Mariupol*

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia han efectuado ataques aéreos y de artillería contra unos cien militares ucranianos que,* según Moscú, intentaban huir en vehículos blindados de la asediada ciudad de Mariupol* y *mataron a al menos 50*.

"Ayer, 11 de abril, en Mariupol por la noche, *los remanentes de las tropas ucranianas rodeadas en el territorio de la planta de Ilich intentaron sin éxito escapar de la ciudad"*, ha señalado el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, Igor Konashénkov, en su parte militar matutino.

Según Rusia, *un grupo de militares ucranianos de hasta 100 personas en vehículos blindados intentó abrirse paso* desde el territorio de la planta y abandonar la ciudad en dirección norte.

*"Este intento de avance fue frustrado por ataques aéreos y de artillería*. Tres tanques ucranianos, cinco vehículos de combate de infantería, siete vehículos y *hasta 50 efectivos fueron destruidos. Otros 42 militares ucranianos depusieron voluntariamente las armas y se rindieron"*, ha asegurado Konashénkov.


----------



## Andr3ws (12 Abr 2022)

Empiezo a creer que la resistencia Ukra se viene abajo. 
El teatrillo ya no se sostiene más y el ejercito ruso ahora avanza lento pero seguro tomando el terreno que se ha propuesto tomar. Se acabaron las incrusiones suicidas y las emboscadas a vehiculos que no se sabe muy bien que hacen ahí.

La artilleria va a colocar a cada uno en su sitio.


----------



## rejon (12 Abr 2022)

*Tanques rusos destruyen el centro de Cáritas de Mariupol y matan a 7 personas.*
El centro Cáritas en *Mariupol* ha sido destruido por el disparo de un tanque ruso, según ha informado la organización. En el ataque han muerto 7 personas ya que había personas que se escondían del bombardeo y buscaban un lugar seguro. Dos de los fallecidos son personal de Cáritas, según ha informado la organización.


----------



## Magick (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Abr 2022)

viendo como siguen destruyendo columnas de la horda en esta fase 2.0 se repite lo sucedido en la primera fase. El imperio demoniaco no ha cambiado su doctrina de guerra, solo hace falta que llegue el dron kamikaze en masa para tumbar definitivamente el tablero.



rejon dijo:


> *¿Es posible defender el Donbás? Éstas son las ventajas de Ucrania para que no caiga en manos rusas*
> *Putin* no invade. Los ucranianos no duran más que unos pocos días. Kiev será sometida a un largo asedio. Estas son *algunas de las predicciones erróneas en apenas un mes de guerra*: no es una crítica, sino la observación de cómo es posible equivocarse, porque *el campo y los hombres no se pueden predecir*. Ahora que se acerca la nueva ofensiva rusa, los estrategas vuelven a estar divididos.
> 
> En comparación con el inicio de la operación especial, *Moscú puede concentrarse en el área sur-sureste a partir de una posición ventajosa*. Ya tiene grandes superficies en sus manos, por ahora las colas de suministro no son demasiado largas. El Ejército puede explotar el territorio llano, propicio para los movimientos de unidades mecanizadas: ya no existen los terrenos fangosos que literalmente atascaban a las tropas en el norte. *Al mismo tiempo tiene de su lado un potencial destructivo considerable*, compuesto por artillería, misiles tierra-tierra, baterías de cohetes/misiles de todo tipo. El plan es derramar una lluvia de fuego.
> ...


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Poco a poco parece Europa va de cabeza al abismo....
> 
> 
> 
> *Buenos días desde #Alemania donde se intensifica la presión de la #inflación. Los precios de venta en el comercio mayorista aumentaron 22,6% a/a. Esta fue la tasa de cambio anual más alta desde el comienzo del cálculo de los índices de precios al por mayor en 1962.*




Vamos a camino de ser el 2º mundo, mientras otros de los que nos hemos reido e infravalorado se ponen a la cabeza.


----------



## cryfar74 (12 Abr 2022)

(S+) China: Warum die Abhängigkeit der deutschen Autoindustrie zum Problem wird

*La dependencia fatal del fabricante de automóviles alemán de China*

Son tiempos difíciles, tanto para China como para Wolfsburg (uno de los centros de la industria automotriz alemana, donde se encuentra la sede de la empresa Volkswagen). El hecho de que la producción en las fábricas de VW en Shanghai y Changchun se detenga debido a la dura estrategia de coronavirus de los líderes chinos es solo una de las muchas preocupaciones. Wöllenstein, jefe de VW, habla de la "alta volatilidad" en la actividad económica debido a la pandemia, el impacto en las cadenas de suministro y el "extremadamente alto estrés de los colegas que tienen que estar al tanto de lo que funciona y lo que no, día tras día". y día fuera". “Todavía no hay certeza” de que China pueda volver a ponerse al día económicamente este año, como lo hizo después de la recesión económica en 2020.


Se está gestando una especie de tormenta perfecta para Volkswagen y toda la industria automotriz alemana en China, donde VW, BMW y Mercedes suministran entre el 30 y el 40 por ciento de sus vehículos. También existe una dependencia en la producción de vehículos eléctricos: los alemanes dependen en gran medida de los fabricantes asiáticos para tecnologías básicas como las baterías. *A pesar de Covid y la recesión de la economía, China está emergiendo como la potencia tecnológica dominante.


Atrás quedaron los días en que los propietarios de automóviles alemanes podían descansar en los logros de la globalización* . El conflicto en Ucrania es un recordatorio impactante de que no solo se depende del gas ruso, que en el peor de los casos paralizará industrias enteras, sino también de China.


La preocupación también se expresa en la sede corporativa. El BDI, una asociación de cabildeo de la industria que hace años llamó a China un "competidor sistémico", está analizando escenarios en documentos de trabajo internos que prueban la "interdependencia con regímenes autoritarios". En otras palabras: vuélvete más independiente. Una "Europa fuerte" debería, si es necesario, "integrarse económicamente aún más en Western Union".


Pero, ¿puede una industria clave como la automotriz sobrevivir sin vínculos estrechos con China? ¿No hubo demasiada dependencia de toda la región asiática durante mucho tiempo?


Daimler, por ejemplo, ha cambiado drásticamente el enfoque de su negocio en 15 años. Con la venta de Chrysler y la escisión más reciente del negocio estadounidense de camiones, la participación de China en las ventas aumentó de menos del 10 % a más del 30 % Los accionistas más importantes ya no son gigantes financieros nacionales como Deutsche Bank, sino BAIC de propiedad estatal de China y Li Shufu, propietario del fabricante de automóviles Geely. *Mercedes-Benz "ha pasado de ser una empresa transatlántica a una euroasiática* ", dice Sven Behrendt, jefe de la consultora GeoEconómica.


Para BMW y Volkswagen, la situación no es tan diferente. Para VW, por ejemplo, una caída en su mercado más importante sería dramática. Sin los miles de millones de dos dígitos en ventas que el grupo realiza en China cada año, no habría podido lograr la producción y transformación de vehículos eléctricos planificada en un grupo de alta tecnología. VW ahora emplea entre 20,000 y 30,000 ingenieros de desarrollo, dice el CEO Herbert Diess, "sobre todo gracias a nuestros clientes chinos". *El futuro de Volkswagen, dijo una vez, "se decidirá en el mercado chino".*


Los alemanes se rindieron a los chinos, incluso en lo que respecta a las compras. El 60 por ciento del aluminio y el 80 por ciento del grafito mineral para las baterías provienen de China. Además, el país suministra alrededor de dos tercios de las tierras raras. China también domina el mercado global para el procesamiento posterior de esta materia prima de alta tecnología, por ejemplo, para su uso en baterías. Los fabricantes de baterías del país poseen casi el 50 por ciento del mercado global.


Fabricantes de baterías para vehículos eléctricos en 2021, cuota de mercado:









Durante décadas, China y VW han sido una de las historias de mayor éxito en la historia industrial alemana y más que eso: un símbolo de la aparente simbiosis de las dos economías para el beneficio mutuo. Pero mientras tanto, el equilibrio de poder entre la empresa tradicional y el gigante de la tecnología avanzada se ha inclinado a favor de los chinos.


En una reunión de ejecutivos de VW de septiembre de 2021, el jefe de la marca VW, Ralf Brandstetter, advirtió sobre la fuerza de los competidores chinos. Recientemente condujo un automóvil eléctrico Xpeng de puesta en marcha y quedó impresionado. Los chinos no solo dominaron los accionamientos eléctricos y la tecnología digital, sino que también mejoraron la calidad de la mano de obra. El problema de Wolfsburg: en lugar de limitarse a autos baratos, los chinos, como Tesla, se están infiltrando cada vez más en su propio dominio, la clase media. En noviembre, el CEO Diss advirtió a los empleados: “¡El próximo Golf no debe ser un Tesla! ¡El próximo Golf no tiene que ser de China! ¡El próximo ícono debería ser Wolfsburger nuevamente!”


Lo que molestó particularmente a algunos: algunos modelos de VW se veían realmente anticuados en comparación con los autos actualizados digitalmente de Asia y EE. UU. Llevan mucho tiempo conectados a la red y actualizados como los teléfonos inteligentes, algo que solo pueden hacer los últimos modelos de VW. Volkswagen, por otro lado, no ha considerado adecuado ofrecer una función de karaoke a sus clientes en Asia, a diferencia de su rival estadounidense Tesla, que incluso vende micrófonos a juego a sus clientes.


Durante décadas, VW ha seguido una estrategia de desarrollar sus vehículos principalmente en Alemania y luego fabricarlos y venderlos al resto del mundo. Volkswagen era "Das Auto" y los clientes desde San Francisco hasta Shanghái tenían que contentarse con lo que los ingenieros de Wolfsburg tenían para ofrecer.


El escenario de terror que circula actualmente en la sede de VW es que mientras VW está perdiendo cuota de mercado en China, los chinos se están apoderando gradualmente del mercado alemán, al igual que Tesla antes que ellos. Los fabricantes de vehículos eléctricos como Xpeng, Nio y la empresa conjunta sueco-china Polestar ya tienen presencia en Europa y están listos para atacar.


Ventas de empresas automotrices alemanas en China en 2021, participación de las ventas totales en porcentaje:









VW quiere duplicar las ventas de vehículos eléctricos en China
El jefe del departamento chino, Wollenstein, un tipo abierto y alegre, desafiante, no deja que esto arruine su estado de ánimo. ¿Decepcionantes datos de ventas del año anterior? Esto se debió al hecho de que "la escasez de semiconductores condujo a severas restricciones en la producción". ¿Críticas internas de que los vehículos eléctricos de Volkswagen no cumplen con los deseos de los consumidores chinos? Stromer es "totalmente competitivo", el flujo de pedidos es muy bueno, la demanda es alta. ¿Las perspectivas de los vehículos eléctricos? "Queremos al menos duplicar los envíos en comparación con el año pasado".


Varios cambios de personal y un nuevo centro de software deberían proporcionar ese impulso. Wöllenstein será reemplazado por el anterior jefe de la marca VW, Brandstetter, a partir de agosto. Se basa en más desarrollos locales para adaptar mejor los modelos a las necesidades de los clientes locales. Se espera que la escasez de semiconductores vuelva a disminuir pronto. China seguirá siendo "con mucho el mercado de mayor crecimiento en el futuro previsible", enfatizó el líder del equipo, Diess, a los ejecutivos.


Sin embargo, el problema principal permanece: el grupo no tiene influencia en la situación política mundial. Y esto lo complica todo.


El liderazgo chino está monitoreando de cerca cómo las sanciones occidentales afectan la economía rusa. Por lo tanto, se considera probable que el presidente Xi Jinping se centre aún más en ser lo más autosuficiente posible. Mientras Beijing denuncia el creciente aislamiento, ella misma lo está promoviendo en casa. Los fabricantes de automóviles alemanes claramente están sintiendo los efectos.


Cuanto más se intensifica el conflicto aduanero y económico entre China y Occidente, más difícil se vuelve para las corporaciones internacionales complacer a ambas partes, especialmente porque las regulaciones a veces se contradicen entre sí. ¿Cómo deben las empresas evadir las sanciones y contrasanciones, la cadena de suministro y las reglas de retención de datos que a veces prohíben en los EE. UU. lo que se requiere en China?


“Los fabricantes alemanes están tratando de convertir a China en un centro de exportación para Asia”, dice Gregor Sebastian del Sinology Institute. Mercator. Están siguiendo el ejemplo de Tesla, que también utiliza el mercado chino como centro para Asia. Esto ofrece enormes ventajas de costos porque el gobierno proporciona agua, electricidad y acero a empresas de producción local a bajo costo.


Pero también conlleva grandes riesgos. En caso de conflicto con Occidente, las ventas se verían amenazadas no solo en China, sino en toda la región. La producción local no significa estar libre de riesgos geopolíticos, advierte Katrin Kamin, experta en comercio del Instituto Kiel para la Economía Mundial. “En el peor de los casos, si el conflicto económico se intensifica o incluso surge una confrontación geopolítica, podría suceder que la producción en China se vuelva imposible”.


Beijing ya se está protegiendo de algunas empresas occidentales y sus productos con el pretexto de fortalecer la ciberseguridad y la protección de datos. Esto se aplica, por ejemplo, a tecnologías futuras como la conducción automatizada. Cuando se trata de servicios de mapas, los fabricantes extranjeros se ven obligados a trabajar con proveedores chinos. En China, la conducción automatizada y autónoma “solo puede implementarse en cooperación con socios locales”, dice el gerente de VW, Wöllenstein. Ya se está asociando con el fabricante chino de drones DJI.


Las soluciones técnicas desarrolladas por VW en Europa o EE. UU. no se utilizarán en China uno a uno. Por el contrario, el grupo no puede estar seguro de poder vender sus logros chinos a otras partes del mundo, especialmente si se involucran socios locales. "Algunas personas piensan que todavía es una cuestión de si la desintegración ocurre o no", dice Wollenstein, "lo cual ya es una dura realidad".


Considera que es una especulación que China algún día podría invadir Taiwán. Sin embargo, está preocupado por los acontecimientos geopolíticos. Wollenstein ve una "fricción total" entre "la red global que ha crecido en los últimos 40 años y los intereses nacionales predominantes en este momento". El mundo da un paso atrás al siglo XVIII, "donde todos guardaban sus puertas".


De hecho, una invasión china de Taiwán significaría un desastre para los grupos industriales locales. TSMC, el fabricante de semiconductores por contrato más grande del mundo, tiene su sede en la nación isleña. La grave escasez de chips desde el otoño de 2020 muestra cómo VW, Mercedes y BMW dependen de ellos: TSMC inicialmente abastecía principalmente a los fabricantes de computadoras y consolas de juegos.


Riesgo extremo en caso de crisis política
Y luego está la planta de VW en Urumqi, la capital de la región de Xinjiang. China sigue una vil política de represión contra la minoría musulmana uigur. Cientos de miles de ellos fueron enviados a campos de reeducación, un hecho bien documentado que el jefe de VW, Diss, declaró en una entrevista de la BBC de 2019 que "no sabía nada". Un poco más tarde, VW corrigió la redacción más que torpe. Sin embargo, esto aumentó las sospechas de que el compromiso en Xinjiang no pudo haber sido completamente limpio, tal vez los uigures fueron obligados a realizar trabajos forzados allí.


El grupo niega con vehemencia esta acusación. También es inverosímil: los trabajadores uigures son empleados directos de VW, no asignados a la planta por el estado chino. Sin embargo, se ha convertido en un símbolo del dilema político que enfrentan muchas corporaciones occidentales que operan en China. Si VW se retira de Xinjiang, la parte puede percibir esto como un acto hostil. Sin embargo, si la fábrica sigue funcionando como de costumbre, las críticas de las organizaciones de derechos humanos o de los inversores críticos no disminuirán.


Behrendt, analista de GeoEconómica, predice que en caso de una confrontación con China, Washington exigirá a Europa y sus corporaciones la misma lealtad que exige ahora en un conflicto con Rusia. “Para algunos sectores, esto tendría las mismas consecuencias graves que para la industria automotriz”, dice Behrendt. En caso de una crisis política, las fábricas y las cadenas de suministro de VW, Mercedes y BMW estarían en "riesgo extremo". Sin mencionar el gigantesco mercado de ventas.


¿Cómo se puede contener este riesgo?


Recientemente, Volkswagen and Co. una vez más dirigieron su atención al segundo mercado extranjero más grande: Estados Unidos. Estados Unidos, que sigue siendo un área de alto riesgo bajo Donald Trump, de repente abre perspectivas inesperadas bajo el presidente Joe Biden. Se están impulsando los autos eléctricos, la economía está creciendo bien, a pesar de la inflación. Hace unas semanas, Diss presentó pomposamente el ID.Buzz, una versión eléctrica del Bulli, alguna vez un símbolo de la escena hippie estadounidense, en Texas. Tras el Dieselgate, VW lucha por una nueva imagen en el mercado, y no sin éxito: tras años de pérdidas, los beneficios vuelven a estar en pleno apogeo a partir de 2021.


¿Pero es esto suficiente? El conflicto militar en Ucrania muestra cuán rápido los antiguos socios comerciales pueden convertirse en enemigos.


El jefe de los auditores, Markus Duesmann, no creía que Putin fuera capaz de tal agresión. “Todos estábamos equivocados”, dice, “todos éramos ingenuos”. Ahora quiere aprender una lección. El jefe del automóvil solo ve una respuesta posible para la industria europea: acelerar la transformación para volverse más independiente, del petróleo, el gas y el carbón de Rusia, de las materias primas fósiles en general. “Ahora no se trata solo de proteger el clima”, dice el gerente, “sino también de la estabilidad y el mantenimiento de la paz”.


Audi tiene planes para convertir el área de Ingolstadt, el hogar de Audi, en un área puramente verde y respetuosa con el medio ambiente con socios, con bombas de calor para casas particulares, paneles solares en los techos y turbinas eólicas para plantas industriales. Como proyecto insignia para toda Alemania. Mercedes-Benz confía en los sistemas fotovoltaicos en las fábricas, las baterías de automóviles usadas para el almacenamiento de energía y los planes para construir más parques eólicos en Alemania. BMW quiere cada vez más ensamblar sus vehículos a partir de materiales reciclados. Y el Grupo VW, junto con sus socios, está invirtiendo hasta 30 mil millones de euros en plantas de baterías europeas y el suministro de materias primas.


Sin embargo, el CEO de VW, Diess, no quiere descartar la globalización. *Considera utópico que Alemania y sus empresas alguna vez sean autosuficientes. El continente se sobreestima, depende más que otros del libre comercio mundial.


"Si Europa se cierra", advierte Diess, "acabaremos en un museo".*


----------



## rejon (12 Abr 2022)

*Quiénes son los "halcones" que empujan a Putin a llegar hasta el final en Ucrania.*
Uno de los más fervientes defensores de la línea dura, de la lucha "hasta el final" de la "Operación Militar Especial" en *Ucrania* es *Dmitry Medvedev*, el colaborador en el que más confía *Vladimir Putin*. Es él, quien también fue presidente para calentarle la silla al Jefe cuando no pudo ocuparla por tercera vez consecutiva, quien encabeza la patrulla de halcones, aunque entre estos haya una competencia por ser el más extremista de todos., convencido así de interpretar la voluntad del señor del Kremlin.

Y dentro del grupo, aunque la competencia no tiene límites, si es cierto que el ideólogo de la "democracia guiada", el muy escuchado ex asesor de Putin, *Vladislav Surkov*, terminó bajo arresto domiciliario acusado de robar dinero que se necesitaba después de 2014 para consolidar el control ruso sobre el Donbás.

La noticia proviene del oponente *Ilya Ponomariov*, quien dice que la obtuvo de una fuente fiable. Pero no se encuentran otras confirmaciones por ahora. *Surkov sería víctima de sus enemigos dentro del Ministerio de Defensa. *La misma suerte reservada para dos altos agentes de inteligencia que se habían ocupado del caso de *Ucrania* y que han sido detenidos en las últimas semanas.









Quiénes son los "halcones" que empujan a Putin a llegar hasta el final en Ucrania


Uno de los más fervientes defensores de la línea dura, de la lucha "hasta el final" de la "Operación Militar Especial" en Ucrania es Dmitry Medvedev, el...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Tanques rusos destruyen el centro de Cáritas de Mariupol y matan a 7 personas.*
> El centro Cáritas en *Mariupol* ha sido destruido por el disparo de un tanque ruso, según ha informado la organización. En el ataque han muerto 7 personas ya que había personas que se escondían del bombardeo y buscaban un lugar seguro. Dos de los fallecidos son personal de Cáritas, según ha informado la organización.



Solo pones este tipo de noticias? Con que intención?


----------



## McNulty (12 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Putin anuncia que Rusia reanudará su programa lunar*
> 
> *El presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, ha anunciado hoy que el país reanudará su programa lunar* al entregar premios estatales a cosmonautas rusos con ocasión del 61 aniversario del vuelo de Yuri Gagarin al espacio.
> 
> ...



En Slava dicen que la construirán junto con China.

_In addition, Putin announced that the Russian Federation was resuming the lunar program (but this, in principle, was known to be so, by virtue of the agreement concluded with China on the construction of a joint base on the Moon in the 2030s). It was also announced that within the framework of cooperation with Belarus, a Belarusian cosmonaut would soon go into space._

Cuckcidente vs Rusichina. Se empieza a dibujar un nuevo orden mundial.


----------



## rejon (12 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Solo pones este tipo de noticias? Con que intención?



De informar solo la verdad prenda,cosa que los proputin no hacen,solo enmierdar


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> De informar solo la verdad prenda,cosa que los proputin no hacen,solo enmierdar



Al ignore


----------



## npintos (12 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Hace poco vi un chiste (una viñeta) muy simpática. Lástima que no la guardé para subirla.
> 
> Estaba la foto de un coche de los 50´s y la frase decía:
> 
> - SI PIENSAS QUE AHORA SOMOS MAS INTELIGENTES, RECUERDA QUE EN LOS MANUALES DE LOS COCHES DEL AÑO 50 SE DABAN LOS DATOS DE LA APERTURA DE LAS BUJIAS Y EL DIAMETRO DE AJUSTE DE LAS VALVULAS... *EN LOS DE AHORA AVISAN QUE NO HAY QUE BEBER EL LIQUIDO DE FRENO !!*


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (12 Abr 2022)

Euribor en positivo chavales!! Esto si que es una bomba nuclear táctica.
*+0,005*


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (12 Abr 2022)

npintos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1022545



Muy buena.


----------



## computer_malfuction (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Andr3ws (12 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Euribor en positivo chavales!! Esto si que es una bomba nuclear táctica.
> *+0,005*



El Tzar económico. Se viene wano neclear.


----------



## cryfar74 (12 Abr 2022)

Alguien que se regocija con la guerra y la califica de placer y diversión no debería ser usado en un intercambio de prisioneros. Una vez acabada la la batalla en Mariupol habría que investigar a todos estos que disfrutaron con el suceso.





*La historia de un mercenario británico en Ucrania: "Me divertí mucho, pero es hora de rendirse"*


Ayden Aislin (más conocido como Cossackgrundi) logró hacer la guerra con kurdos en el Medio Oriente y luego se dirigió al territorio de Ucrania. Aquí sirvió durante tres años como parte de un batallón de marines. Aislin siguió tuiteando y dando entrevistas a los medios británicos incluso con el inicio de las batallas por Mariupol. Sin embargo, en los últimos días, el inglés comenzó a quejarse de la falta de municiones, comida y bajo ánimo. Hoy, los asociados lograron contactar al inglés. Aislin les dijo que se iba a entregar. Ahora el británico solo quiere que la guerra termine lo antes posible.










*




*


----------



## capitán almeida (12 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Tanques rusos destruyen el centro de Cáritas de Mariupol y matan a 7 personas.*
> El centro Cáritas en *Mariupol* ha sido destruido por el disparo de un tanque ruso, según ha informado la organización. En el ataque han muerto 7 personas ya que había personas que se escondían del bombardeo y buscaban un lugar seguro. Dos de los fallecidos son personal de Cáritas, según ha informado la organización.



Joder ya podía tito vlado mandar uno de esos a limpiar el centro de cáritas de mi calle, lleno de panchitos y empañoladas a todas horas


----------



## capitán almeida (12 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> De informar solo la verdad prenda,cosa que los proputin no hacen,solo enmierdar


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Abr 2022)

Soldados del DNR en el vehículo blindado ucraniano capturado "Kozak-2".


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (12 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> En Slava dicen que la construirán junto con China.
> 
> _In addition, Putin announced that the Russian Federation was resuming the lunar program (but this, in principle, was known to be so, by virtue of the agreement concluded with China on the construction of a joint base on the Moon in the 2030s). It was also announced that within the framework of cooperation with Belarus, a Belarusian cosmonaut would soon go into space._
> 
> Cuckcidente vs Rusichina. Se empieza a dibujar un nuevo orden mundial.



Molaría que la lucha en vez de violenta fuera a ver quien se impone a base de inteligencia, esfuerzo, desarrollo, estrategia, innovación, pero lamentablemente creo que occidente no está a la altura. Este occidente ya no...

AUTOCRITICA señores, por favor. Los rusos se pueden permitir según que cosas porque tienen mucho petróleo, mucho gas y muchos recursos NOSOTROS NO.


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Abr 2022)

Militares de las fuerzas especiales rusas con sistemas antitanque NLAW capturados.


----------



## Jotagb (12 Abr 2022)

El bloqueo de YouTube está cada vez más cerca después de la eliminación del canal de la Duma Estatal. Es hora de pensar dónde ver el video.
Visite bastyon.com, ¡la primera red social que no será bloqueada!
Hay verdadera libertad en Bastion, puedes ver y descargar cualquier video y foto.
Esta es la red social del futuro, hecha en blockchain.
El registro es anónimo, sin estar ligado a correo o teléfono.


----------



## Jotagb (12 Abr 2022)

En Kenia, las autoridades rechazaron la solicitud de Ucrania de organizar un discurso ante el parlamento: las autoridades de Kenia están perplejas por qué los ucranianos necesitan hablar con el país.


----------



## Jotagb (12 Abr 2022)

Eduard Basurin aclaró su declaración sobre el uso de "armas químicas" en Mariupol

Las fuerzas de la RPD no usaron armas químicas en Mariupol, según el Batallón Azov, las posiciones fortificadas de los nacionalistas en la zona industrial de la ciudad están siendo asaltadas con lanzallamas de mano.

Destacó que en su entrevista habló de las tropas de la RCBZ, y no de armas químicas.


----------



## lasoziedad (12 Abr 2022)

*El francotirador Wali reaparece y revela que no ha disparado*

*Algunos medios rusos informaron a mediados de marzo de que el prestigioso francotirador canadiense había fallecido en una de las ofensivas sobre Mariupol.*








Wali, ese es el *nombre ficticio de uno de los mejores francotiradores del mundo*. Su obsesión es no ser reconocido por nadie ahora que *está combatiendo junto a las fuerzas ucranianas*. Por ello, en la entrevista concedida a El País, ha solicitado que no se comunique ni su nombre real ni el lugar exacto en el que se encuentra actualmente.

A mediados del pasado mes de marzo, *algunos medios rusos informaron de que Wali había fallecido* durante uno de los ataques a la asediada ciudad portuaria de *Mariupol*, y al francotirador canadiense no le ha sentado demasiado bien el bulo: *“Me sorprendió una fake news tan simple. Mejor hubieran dicho que asesiné a prisioneros de guerra”*, ha afirmado.

No obstante, pese a esa noticia falsa que hace referencia a una ciudad en la que Wali ni siquiera ha combatido, el francotirador *no está convencido de que el Ejército ruso vaya a ir de forma decidida a por él*: “Es una posibilidad, aunque *me parece que tienen objetivos más prioritarios. No creo que pongan tanta energía en mí”*.

Donde sí que ha estado Wali, según cuenta en otra entrevista en El Mundo, es *“en primera línea en Irpin y Bucha”*. El canadiense ha narrado que, durante su estancia en esos territorios, “los que lograban cruzar a nuestro lado nos contaban que *los rusos estaban cometiendo crímenes de guerra"*. En esta entrevista, señala, *todavía no ha apretado el gatillo*, aunque estuvo a punto de hacerlo en alguna ocasión. "Lamento si no es lo que quieren oír, pero tengo que decir la verdad: no he disparado aunque he podido. *No quería matar inocentes. Fue mi decisión, tal vez ha sido equivocada, pero es así*. Eso sí, cuando he visto que eran rusos, avisaba a los ucranianos y ellos bombardeaban allí".

Pese a la crudeza de los ataques rusos, en los que, según dice, *“están actuando como bestias”*, el francotirador se muestra esperanzado respecto al desarrollo futuro del conflicto militar: *“Vamos a ganar la guerra”, sostiene*.

*2015, el año en el que Wali comenzó a ganar notoriedad*

Wali ha estado *alistado en las Fuerzas Armadas de Canadá durante 12 años*. A lo largo de ese periodo, estuvo en un regimiento de artillería en Nuevo Brunswick, en la infantería en Quebec y *participó en dos misiones en Afganistán*, donde cumplió tareas de patrullaje y formó a tropas locales.
Sin embargo, cuando comenzó a ganar fama fue en el año 2015, pocos meses después de darse de baja del Ejército. En ese momento *decidió viajar al norte de Irak para luchar contra el Estado Islámico con los Peshmerga, la milicia kurda*.

*Una falsa leyenda que rodea a Wali*

Sobre Wali se ha llegado a publicar que *posee el récord de la muerte desde mayor distancia (3.540 metros)*. Sin embargo, el propio francotirador *ha desmentido haber logrado ese hito*: “Soy bueno con el rifle, pero nada más. La leyenda y el símbolo son distintos a la persona”.

La realidad es que el responsable de ese famoso disparo no es él sino *otro francotirador canadiense de la unidad de élite JTF-2*, quien mató el 22 de junio de 2017 a un combatiente del Estado Islámico (ISIS) en Irak.


----------



## Salamandra (12 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Rusia ataca a 100 militares ucranianos que supuestamente huían de Mariupol*
> 
> Las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia han efectuado ataques aéreos y de artillería contra unos cien militares ucranianos que,* según Moscú, intentaban huir en vehículos blindados de la asediada ciudad de Mariupol* y *mataron a al menos 50*.
> 
> ...



No entiendo.

Saben donde están y, aunque los cazan, escapan.
Eso que significa ¿Que no los pueden rodear bien o que se han llevado por delante a algunos militares rusos de los que les esperaban

Otra posibilidad es que no estuvieran en la fábrica, pero entonces todavía no está tan controlada la ciudad si hay grupos tan grandes de militares ukras.


----------



## Trajanillo (12 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> De informar solo la verdad prenda,cosa que los proputin no hacen,solo enmierdar



Tu verdad o la de todos, porque para ti solo existen las fuentes de un lado las otras no, por lo tanto nos quieres vender tu verdad, aunque esta no sea totalmente verdadera.


----------



## computer_malfuction (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## lasoziedad (12 Abr 2022)

*Putin asegura que es "imposible" aislar a Rusia en el mundo moderno*

El presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, ha asegurado hoy que *es "imposible" aislar en el mundo moderno a Rusia con sanciones por la campaña militar rusa en Ucrania* y que el país trabajará con aquellos socios que aún lo apoyan.

"No nos vamos a aislar. *En el mundo moderno no hay manera de asilar estrictamente a alguien y es completamente imposible (aislar) un país tan grande como Rusia"*, ha señalado durante una visita al cosmódromo ruso de Vostochni, en el extremo oriente del país.

"Así que *trabajaremos con aquellos socios que quieran interactuar" aún con Rusia*, ha indicado el jefe del Kremlin, que *ha viajado a la región de Amur acompañado del presidente de Bielorrusia, Alexandr Lukashenko*.

El jefe de Estado ha asegurado que, *bajo las sanciones occidentales impuestas en 2014* por la anexión de Rusia de la península ucraniana de Crimea y su apoyo a los separatistas prorrusos del Donbás, por ejemplo, *la agricultura de Rusia se ha convertido en una industria de alta tecnología*.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (12 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Veo complicado desalojar a los atrincherados en niveles bajo tierra... Una opción es llegar hasta allí y tirar miles de litros de gasolina , por lógica el líquido va hacia niveles inferiores... Otra es gasearlos



Otra opción es volar las salidas y esperar un par de años a recoger huesos


----------



## Julc (12 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *El francotirador Wali reaparece y revela que no ha disparado*
> 
> *Algunos medios rusos informaron a mediados de marzo de que el prestigioso francotirador canadiense había fallecido en una de las ofensivas sobre Mariupol.*
> 
> ...



Ya van reculando con el Wallycuento.


----------



## frangelico (12 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1022532
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1022533



El alemán está buscando submarinos.


----------



## kasperle1966 (12 Abr 2022)

*Rusia celebra el Día de la Cosmonáutica*

*Rusia celebra el Día de la Cosmonáutica cada 12 de abril*. Esta fiesta fue instituida el 09 de abril de 1962 por un decreto del Presidium del Soviet Supremo de la URSS (Parlamento) en honor del primer vuelo espacial tripulado. El 12 de abril de 1961, un vehículo de lanzamiento de la nave espacial Vostok orbitó con el primer cosmonauta, el ciudadano soviético Yuri Gagarin, a bordo.

Después de rodear la Tierra una vez, el módulo de descenso de la nave espacial aterrizó en la URSS. El cosmonauta fue expulsado a una altura de varios kilómetros por encima del suelo y se lanzó en paracaídas en un campo a las 10.55 horas, hora de Moscú. Aterrizó en la orilla del río Volga, cerca del pueblo de Smelovka en el Distrito Ternovsky de la Región de Saratov.

El vuelo duró 108 minutos, y el lanzamiento de la primera nave espacial tripulada del mundo fue supervisada por Sergei Korolev, Anatoly Kirillov y Leonid Voskresensky .

En 1962, el piloto- cosmonauta de la URSS Gherman Titov , el hombre copia de seguridad de Yuri Gagarin en el primer vuelo espacial , expresó una iniciativa para instituir el Día de la Cosmonáutica en la URSS. También sugirió llamar a la ONU, en nombre del Gobierno soviético, para instituir el Día Mundial de la Cosmonáutica.

En noviembre de 1968, los delegados de la 61 ª Conferencia General de la Federación Aeronáutica Internacional ( FAI - World Federación Aeronáutica ) decidieron celebrar el Día Mundial de la Aviación y Astronáutica de cada 12 de abril, la celebración de este día fue confirmado por el 30 de abril 1969 la decisión del Consejo FAI , formulada en la recomendación de la Federación de Deportes Aéreos de la URSS.

En la Federación Rusa, el Día del Cosmonauta se instituyó como una fecha memorable por el artículo 1.1 del 13 de marzo 1995 Ley Federal sobre los Días de Gloria y fechas memorables en Rusia Militar.

*Yuri Gagarin realiza el primer vuelo espacial tripulado.
*


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Abr 2022)

Ministerio de Defensa Rusia

Ayer, 11 de abril, en Mariupol por la noche, los restos de las tropas ucranianas rodeadas en el territorio de la planta de Ilich intentaron sin éxito escapar de la ciudad.
Un grupo de militares ucranianos de hasta 100 personas en vehículos blindados intentó abrirse paso desde el territorio de la planta y abandonar la ciudad en dirección norte. Por ataques aéreos y de artillería, este intento de abrirse paso fue frustrado. Tres tanques ucranianos, cinco vehículos de combate de infantería, siete vehículos y hasta 50 efectivos fueron destruidos. Otros 42 militares ucranianos depusieron voluntariamente las armas y se rindieron.

Se esta repartiendo leña de la buena en Mariupol !!!.


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## mazuste (12 Abr 2022)

Periodista ucraniano en 2014: Un millón y medio de personas en Donbas son "superfluas",
necesitan ser "exterminadas. Ese comentario sobre "debe ser explotado como recurso" 
se refiere, con toda seguridad a los golosos yacimientos de gas en el Este. 
Pretendían despoblar el Donbass para instalar una explotación de gas por fracking.
¿Sería el que le prometieron a Alemania para descartar el NS-II? Amanecerá y veremos...

* "Bogdan Boutkevitch: "No hay que entender el Donbás, hay que entender los intereses nacionales ucranianos.
El Donbás debe ser explotado como un recurso, que lo es". "Al menos 1,5 millones de personas son superfluas".
"Por muy cruel que suene, hay una determinada categoría de personas que deben ser exterminadas".*


----------



## rejon (12 Abr 2022)

*Ucrania: más de 4,6 millones de refugiados.*
Más de 4,6 millones de refugiados ucranianos han huido de su país desde el comienzo de la invasión el 24 de febrero, según datos del ACNUR del martes. El ACNUR contabilizó exactamente 4.615.830 refugiados, 68.095 más que el recuento anterior del lunes.

Los recién llegados "se encuentran en un estado más vulnerable, tienen menos recursos y también están menos preparados en términos de dónde quieren ir" que los que huyeron en las primeras semanas del conflicto, dijo el portavoz del ACNUR Matt Saltmarsh en una sesión informativa de la ONU en Ginebra. Europa no había visto tal avalancha de refugiados desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

Alrededor del 90% de los que han huido de Ucrania son mujeres y niños, ya que las autoridades ucranianas no permiten la salida de los hombres en edad militar. Según la Organización Internacional para las Migraciones (OIM), unos 210.000 no ucranianos también han huido, encontrando a veces dificultades para regresar a sus países de origen.

La ONU también calcula que hay 7,1 millones de desplazados internos, según las cifras publicadas el 5 de abril.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 Abr 2022)

Como en Siria las corbetas se encargan de lanzar los kalibr de noche….


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (12 Abr 2022)

La aparición del número de serie del misil de Kramatorks entre los numerales del ejército nazi ha provocado la inmediata desaparición de la noticia en todos los mass mierda, Incluso las noticias de matanzas diarias en cada poblacho de Baderastan ha bajado el pistón a casi susurros, ha sido muy gorda la cagada.


----------



## rejon (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Baltasar G thang (12 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> cuidado los rusos nos invadirán desde Argelia por Benidorm y tu tendrás un novio checheno cuidado pues



mientras ellos se queden con ovejas y cabras, y a nosotros nos sigan dejando follar con nuestras vacas... podriamos llegar a entendernos

pero las vacas no se tocan o se lia la de pelayo


----------



## piru (12 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Con todo lo mal que me caen los nazis de Azov, tengo que reconocer que han dado batalla en Mariupol. Son muy valientes. A cada cuál lo suyo.




Confundes el valor con la imprudencia del necio/demente/drogadicto


----------



## faraico (12 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ministerio de Defensa Rusia
> 
> Ayer, 11 de abril, en Mariupol por la noche, los restos de las tropas ucranianas rodeadas en el territorio de la planta de Ilich intentaron sin éxito escapar de la ciudad.
> Un grupo de militares ucranianos de hasta 100 personas en vehículos blindados intentó abrirse paso desde el territorio de la planta y abandonar la ciudad en dirección norte. Por ataques aéreos y de artillería, este intento de abrirse paso fue frustrado. Tres tanques ucranianos, cinco vehículos de combate de infantería, siete vehículos y hasta 50 efectivos fueron destruidos. Otros 42 militares ucranianos depusieron voluntariamente las armas y se rindieron.
> ...




a mi me choca, que estando rodeados......puedan ocultar vehículos y tanques....


----------



## rejon (12 Abr 2022)

Comandante en Jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania Valeriy Zaluzhnyi con rifles antidrones EDM-4S Skysweeper lituanos utilizados para contrarrestar drones pequeños y medianos.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (12 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> (S+) China: Warum die Abhängigkeit der deutschen Autoindustrie zum Problem wird
> 
> *La dependencia fatal del fabricante de automóviles alemán de China*
> 
> ...



Ojalá quiebren todos loa grupos satanicos estos y tengan qye poner el culo aún más los ceos y sus familias para poder comer


----------



## piru (12 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> antiguamente eran de metralla ahora llevan o bien dardos o bien bolas tipo rodamiento



Un supercartucho de postas. ¿Hay distancia mínima?


----------



## visaman (12 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


>



desde ahora conocido como *''capitan emoticonos''*


----------



## rejon (12 Abr 2022)

*Hallan a seis personas muertas por disparos de bala en un sótano en un suburbio de Kiev.*
Los cuerpos de seis personas muertas por disparos de bala fueron *halladas en un sótano en el suburbio este de Kiev*, anunció el martes la fiscalía general ucraniana, informa Afp. "Los cuerpos de seis civiles con heridas de bala fueron descubiertos en el sótano de una casa", declaró la fiscalía en Telegram, acompañando su mensaje de una fotografía de los cadáveres.

"Según la investigación preliminar, los militares rusos asesinaron a civiles en el pueblo de Shevchenkovo, en el distrito de Brovary, cerca de Kiev", dijo la fiscalía.

En los últimos días se han encontrado varios cientos de cadáveres de civiles en ciudades de los alrededores de Kiev, como Bucha e Irpín, después de que las tropas rusas se retiraran de la zona a finales de marzo.


----------



## frangelico (12 Abr 2022)

El ingles ese es imbecil o está ciego de coca. Las armas químicas es dudoso que las hayan utilizado cuando ya tienen bajo control la ciudad, pero es que ellos mismos seguramente las han utilizado más de una vez en las guerras recientes. Por no hablar del uranio de los proyectiles antitanque, que es un agente oncogénico brutal mucho más devastador que la peor de las armas químicas (dura para siempre) , que son de broma porque sus efectos son locales y totalmente puntuales en el tiempo.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## cryfar74 (12 Abr 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> No entiendo.
> 
> Saben donde están y, aunque los cazan, escapan.
> Eso que significa ¿Que no los pueden rodear bien o que se han llevado por delante a algunos militares rusos de los que les esperaban
> ...




Al parecer la historia es que los sitiados con al menos 30 vehículos a los que previamente habían camuflado pintado las conocidas letras pro-rusas intentaron salir desapercibidos, pero según lei fueron detectados cuando formaron el comboy aun dentro le las instalaciones Ucras.

Imagino las tropas pro-rusas decidieron no atacarlos alli mismo y esperar que salieran de la madriguera de tal modo que los supervivientes no volvieran a esconderse dentro de las líneas Ucras. Aunque tal vez esto sea una excusa y solo se dieron cuenta del engaño una vez el convoy llevaba tiempo en marcha. A cierta distancia de la ciudad fueron atacados y destruidos todos los transportes, la desbandada de supervivientes fue tal que huyeron en todas direcciones y en unos primeros momentos se dijo que cerraban la carretera hacia el norte porque las tropas Rusas debían peinar la zona para encontrar a esos huidos. La noticia parece ser que confirma los cogieron a todos. No fue una rendición pactada.


----------



## rejon (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## alnitak (12 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ministerio de Defensa Rusia
> 
> Ayer, 11 de abril, en Mariupol por la noche, los restos de las tropas ucranianas rodeadas en el territorio de la planta de Ilich intentaron sin éxito escapar de la ciudad.
> Un grupo de militares ucranianos de hasta 100 personas en vehículos blindados intentó abrirse paso desde el territorio de la planta y abandonar la ciudad en dirección norte. Por ataques aéreos y de artillería, este intento de abrirse paso fue frustrado. Tres tanques ucranianos, cinco vehículos de combate de infantería, siete vehículos y hasta 50 efectivos fueron destruidos. Otros 42 militares ucranianos depusieron voluntariamente las armas y se rindieron.
> ...




ya no se rien los ukronazis.... y lo qeu les queda ....


----------



## Proletario Blanco (12 Abr 2022)

⚡ Resumen de noticias de la noche:

▪Francia envía a seis rusos que habían trabajado bajo cobertura diplomática.

▪El tártaro de Crimea Asan Ablyamitov ha sido secuestrado por invasores rusos en la región de Melitopol.

▪Tres personas resultaron heridas como resultado del uso de una sustancia venenosa desconocida por parte de los invasores rusos en Mariupol, — El fundador del Regimiento Azov, Andriy Biletskiy. La secretaria de Relaciones Exteriores británica, Liz Truss, enfatizó que cualquier uso de tales armas habrían sido una gran escalada en este conflicto, y el Reino Unido hubiere llevado a Putin y su régimen ante la justicia.

▪El presidente Volodymyr Zelenskiy canceló la convocatoria de primavera para el servicio militar y determinó que el traslado de los reclutas a la reserva es posible después del anuncio de desmovilización.

▪ En las últimas 24 horas, tres civiles murieron y otros ocho resultaron heridos en los bombardeos de los invasores.

▪ Bulgaria se negó a intercambiar información clasificada con Rusia: el gobierno tomó la decisión pertinente.

▪Italia firmó un acuerdo para aumentar las importaciones de gas de Argelia en un 40%. Este es el primer acuerdo importante del país para reemplazar los suministros de gas de Rusia.


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Abr 2022)

Que valientes...


----------



## visaman (12 Abr 2022)

una curiosidad tengo los dela legión extranjera francesa tiene un sistema integrado de combate unipersonal propio imagino que otros cuerpos y ejércitos lo tendrán, los americanos y algunos de sus aliados tiene sistemas integrados de comunicación y detección de blancos lo que facilita la coordinación de disparos, también la guerra es cuestión de tener la información y usarla, me pregunto si Rusia tiene algo parecido, España creo que no.


----------



## rejon (12 Abr 2022)

*El suministro de armas a Ucrania cuenta con el apoyo de los 27 estados miembros de la UE,* - Alto Representante de la UE para Asuntos Exteriores y Política de Seguridad, Josep Borrell

*“Hungría y Bulgaria también participan en la financiación de armas que la Unión Europea suministra a Ucrania. No es cierto que no participen. Si no participaran, la asistencia a Ucrania no sería posible, porque las decisiones se toman por unanimidad”, *dijo Borrell.

UN.


----------



## ferrys (12 Abr 2022)

Hoy me he cruzado en el sur con un par de coches con matrícula rusa. Uno un pedazo coche, ponía Génesis detrás. Los rusos siguen con sus vidas en España por mucho que digan.


----------



## cryfar74 (12 Abr 2022)

6 meses de reservas siendo optimistas.....Al final se cumplirá la frase mítica del foro...... "será en octubre"


*En Alemania, dijeron que las reservas de gas en caso de un cese de suministros de Rusia serán suficientes hasta principios de otoño*



BERLÍN, 12 de abril. El jefe de la Agencia Federal de Redes de Alemania (regulador alemán) Klaus Müller cree que las reservas de gas en el país en caso de un cese del suministro de Rusia durarán hasta finales de verano o principios de otoño. Expresó esta opinión en una entrevista publicada el martes con el diario Die Zeit .

"*Incluso si, digo en modo subjuntivo, mañana no hubiera más suministro de gas de Rusia, de lo que no hay indicios, Alemania todavía tiene otras fuentes. Además de las instalaciones de almacenamiento, que, aunque no son suficientes, ya son un poco mejor llena que hace tres o cuatro semanas", dijo Muller. "Actualmente tenemos suficiente gas hasta finales de verano o principios de otoño*. Pero estoy haciendo todo lo posible para que no se presente en absoluto una situación así", subrayó.

Muller recordó que Alemania tiene un plan en caso de un cese del suministro de energía ruso. Hay tres factores que pueden ayudar a prevenir una emergencia de gas. “Si logramos reducir el consumo. Si logramos sacar más gas. Y si logramos llenar las instalaciones de almacenamiento”, enumeró el titular del regulador.

*"Si tuviéramos 48 meses de paz y tiempo, haríamos que Alemania fuera independiente del suministro de gas de Rusia a un precio razonable",* continuó. Según él, si se tomaran las medidas oportunas en 2014, Alemania podría lograr la independencia energética de la Federación Rusa ya en 2018 o 2019. Muller no descartó que la república tenga que prescindir del gas ruso el próximo invierno.


*Escenario de escasez de gas natural*

Muller dijo que el regulador alemán se está preparando para un escenario de escasez de gas natural en caso de un cese de suministros de Rusia y llama a los consumidores privados y empresas a ahorrar combustible. 

"En las dos primeras etapas [del plan de emergencia del gobierno alemán], estamos hablando de compras de gas, su ahorro y almacenamiento. Al mismo tiempo, nos estamos preparando para la tercera etapa: escasez de gas. Esta es una situación en la que no todos tendrán suficientes volúmenes requeridos. Entonces nos vemos obligados a ordenar el cierre [de las instalaciones]", dijo Muller.

Según él, el regulador actualiza los datos sobre el uso de gas en el país para comprender los riesgos y determina las industrias y empresas que recibirán gas en primer lugar. En primer lugar, se trata de hogares privados, instalaciones como hospitales y centrales eléctricas de gas. "También es cierto que es muy difícil brindar una protección ilimitada a los consumidores privados", afirmó Muller. Respondiendo a la pregunta de qué industria podría hacer más para ahorrar gas, dijo que "todos".

“Para muchas personas, tal escenario puede parecer muy abstracto, pero este es un escenario cuando hablamos de costos adicionales [de electricidad] para una familia promedio en la cantidad de 1.500 a 2.000 euros o incluso 2.500 euros. y más”, advirtió el jefe del regulador, señalando que sin los beneficios sociales para muchos alemanes, estos serían montos insoportables.

*Embargo a los suministros de gas de Rusia*

Mueller cree que aún no ha llegado el momento de un embargo sobre los suministros de gas natural de Rusia a Alemania y otros países de la Unión Europea (UE). En su opinión, en caso de embargo de gas de Rusia, los países de la UE tendrán que lidiar con las consecuencias de este paso durante mucho tiempo. "Y creo que hoy, en abril de 2022, ese momento aún no ha llegado a Alemania y otros países europeos. Pero estoy haciendo todo lo posible para que llegue el momento en que también podamos resistir el embargo de gas", dijo Muller.

Expresó su confianza en que Gazprom Germania GmbH, que anteriormente había sido puesta bajo control temporal por el regulador, haría todo lo posible para cumplir con la ley, que obliga a los operadores de almacenamiento de gas a garantizar una ocupación del 80 % para el 1 de octubre y del 90 % para el 1 de noviembre. "Lo que será costoso, ya que *la instalación de almacenamiento más grande de Gazprom Germania en Alemania está llena en menos del 1%*", dijo Müller.


La Federal Grid Agency estableció el cargo de Comisionado para la Estabilización de las Actividades de la Compañía. Se convirtieron en gerente Egbert Läge, quien anteriormente trabajó en el directorio de E.ON Ruhrgas.

Anteriormente, el vicecanciller alemán, ministro de Asuntos Económicos y Protección del Clima, Robert Habek, dijo en una conferencia de prensa en Berlín que las autoridades alemanas habían puesto en marcha un plan de emergencia en caso de que Rusia corte el suministro de energía. Al mismo tiempo, aclaró que el plan contempla tres etapas, ahora estamos hablando de la primera de ellas. Más tarde, el ministro señaló que Alemania está implementando constantemente medidas para reducir la dependencia de los proveedores de energía rusos.

El gobierno alemán, según él, desde el comienzo de la operación militar especial de la Federación Rusa en Ucrania tomó medidas radicales y rápidas para reducir la dependencia de las importaciones de recursos energéticos rusos, que se están implementando de manera constante. En particular, se llegaron a acuerdos sobre una alternativa a los suministros de Rusia, y Alemania supuestamente tiene la infraestructura adecuada.


----------



## rejon (12 Abr 2022)

El canciller austriaco tras reunirse con Putin transmitió su ambigua frase sobre la guerra en Ucrania

*“Sería mejor si [la guerra] terminara lo antes posible”*, dijo Karl Nehammer citando a Putin al final de la reunión.

Según un funcionario austriaco, el significado de estas palabras no está del todo claro. *Podrían señalar la disposición de Putin para nuevas conversaciones de paz o podrían significar un ataque rápido y brutal en el Donbas.*

UN.


----------



## lasoziedad (12 Abr 2022)

*El comercio mundial sufrirá gravemente por la guerra y el confinamiento chino*

Las *perspectivas del comercio mundial son pesimistas *por la combinación del impacto de la guerra en Ucrania, las sanciones contra Rusia y los confinamientos impuestos en China para controlar los brotes de COVID-19, que están perturbando nuevamente el comercio marítimo.

Estos son los principales *focos de preocupación* desde el punto de vista comercial que ha expuesto hoy la Organización Mundial del Comercio (*OMC*) en la presentación de sus estadísticas y proyecciones para este y el próximo año.

De acuerdo a los cálculos de los analistas de la OMC, *el volumen del comercio de mercancías crecerá un 3%* en 2022 (frente al 4,7% que se proyectaba el pasado octubre) y un 3,4% en 2023, en medio de un deterioro no sólo del comercio, sino también de la producción industrial.


----------



## ferrys (12 Abr 2022)

Impresionantes los audios de las fuerzas especiales occidentales que nos llegan de Mariupol. Saben que van morir de cienes de maneras muy desagradables. Lo que no saben es que para occidente son simples mercenarios. 
Creer en tu país, en tu bandera, en la libertad. Cuando en realidad son simples peones de élites globalistas que les dejan tirados sin el mínimo remordimiento. Ya es tarde para ellos. Habrá cola para ser los siguientes. Los del Donbass calientan.


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Abr 2022)

Alguien está comprando muchos rublos....


----------



## visaman (12 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *El comercio mundial sufrirá gravemente por la guerra y el confinamiento chino*
> 
> Las *perspectivas del comercio mundial son pesimistas *por la combinación del impacto de la guerra en Ucrania, las sanciones contra Rusia y los confinamientos impuestos en China para controlar los brotes de COVID-19, que están perturbando nuevamente el comercio marítimo.
> 
> ...



neo es ese el caso del comercio de armas


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## dabuti (12 Abr 2022)

Los países más ARRUINADOS Y CON DEUDAS IMPAGABLES del MUNDO, la COMUNIDAD INTERNAZIONAL, hablándonos del DEFAULT de RUSIA, la mayor potencia mundial de MATERIAS PRIMAS.... ¿Cómo te quedas?


----------



## Abu-Yunis (12 Abr 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> No entiendo.
> 
> Saben donde están y, aunque los cazan, escapan.
> Eso que significa ¿Que no los pueden rodear bien o que se han llevado por delante a algunos militares rusos de los que les esperaban
> ...



Si solo se han escapado 8 de 100, y 92 están muertos o prisioneros, no parece mal balance de la operación para el lado ruso. Estaban en otra fábrica, la planta de Illich, distinta de la de Azovstal, lo que indica que aún están en la fase de limpieza.


----------



## Seronoser (12 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> buenos días oye dime por que le llaman google a borrel?



No es google, le llaman internet explorer, porque Don Josep es “low thinking”


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *El francotirador Wali reaparece y revela que no ha disparado*
> 
> *Algunos medios rusos informaron a mediados de marzo de que el prestigioso francotirador canadiense había fallecido en una de las ofensivas sobre Mariupol.*
> 
> ...



CADA VEZ ESTA CLARO DE QUE VA LA HISTORIA INVENT

Y LA PROMOCION MEDIATICA

DEL FRANCOTIRADOR INVENT WALLI


*WALLI

EL / LA / LE SE DEFINE COMO*





*FRANCOTIRADORE *
*por que tan importante son los SHOTS del Rifle como los que recibe una de las camaras
CHASSS! *





​


----------



## El-Mano (12 Abr 2022)

Recordar que el este vídeo se puede activar los sub en español.


----------



## JAGGER (12 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> 450 veces pero tú dale circunciso que hay que levantar la moral...



Jajajaja, éste puto nazi mononeuronal tiene la polla circuncisa metida hasta la laringe.


----------



## mazuste (12 Abr 2022)

faraico dijo:


> a mi me choca, que estando rodeados......puedan ocultar vehículos y tanques....



En esos búnkeres subterráneos de la fundición de Illich? hay varios niveles
siderúrgicos. Así que, ahí entra todo tipo de maquinaria.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (12 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Donaciones para el Donbass.



Burbuja debería estar a la altura y enviar ayuda humanitaria a Lugansk y Donetsk  
Aunque sólo sea un corrido de Mariachis. Pero ganaríamos popularidad y nos anticiparíamos a forocarros
Podríamos contactar con pizpi Liu Sivaya para administrar la ayuda


----------



## Decimus (12 Abr 2022)

Han tomado ya los mongoles Mariupol??? Jaja aguanta más que stalingrado. Jojojo


----------



## mazuste (12 Abr 2022)

Telegram del CoronelCassad:
*
En Bucha, Alexander Rzhavsky, un empresario prorruso, ex diputado de la Rada Suprema 
y candidato a la presidencia de Ucrania, fue avisado por los rusos. Ahora se ha hecho 
pública una grabación suya hablando con los rusos en la que le preguntan si quiere 
acompañarles cuando se marchen, ya que corre el riesgo de sufrir ataques de represalia. 
Rzhavsky se niega, esencialmente dice "Lo que será, será" y más tarde es encontrado 
muerto a tiros y etiquetado como otra víctima de los crímenes de guerra rusos.*


----------



## JAGGER (12 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Solo pones este tipo de noticias? Con que intención?



Calculo que quiere mostrar el genocidio que la horda perpetra con premeditación y alevosía a un pueblo que Vlådø Pøl Pūt considera hermano.
Menudos hijos de puta.


----------



## Harman (12 Abr 2022)

Hay otra forma de mirarlo, a lo mejor es una liberación para la viuda y los hijos que haya acabado en el hoyo. Muy normal no debía ser.


----------



## Mejumbre (12 Abr 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Han tomado ya los mongoles Mariupol??? Jaja aguanta más que stalingrado. Jojojo



Menuda comida de nabo a la antigua propaganda nazi. Llamar mongoles a los rusos es como llamar moros a los españoles. Algo solo digno de un retrasado mental, como es tu caso.


----------



## mazuste (12 Abr 2022)

How many NATO officers are now in Mariupol, page 1


"¿Cuántos oficiales de la OTAN hay ahora en Mariupol?

* "...Ahora hay unos 200 oficiales de la OTAN e instructores extranjeros... [que permanecen] 
en las instalaciones subterráneas de hormigón de Azovstal.
....*
_* "[E]n Mariupol había un gran centro de inteligencia de las Fuerzas Armadas francesas, 
que actuaba en interés de la alianza y del régimen de Kiev ... pero cuando comenzó la batalla 
por la ciudad, había 53 oficiales de la inteligencia militar francesa DGSE ... no podían salir, 
porque los militantes de Azov ... los nazis decidieron utilizarlos como garantía de que ellos 
mismos serían sacados de la caldera.

"Además de los franceses, hay un grupo de mercenarios en Mariupol ... oficiales de Canadá, 
Suecia y el Reino Unido, así como un destacamento de turcomanos sirios ... [y] entre ellos puede 
haber oficiales de inteligencia de carrera del CSIS canadiense, del Must sueco y del MI-6 británico,
a los que les gusta utilizar la condición de mercenario como tapadera. En general, ellos también*_
* estaban en una trampa......".*


----------



## Snowball (12 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Alguien está comprando muchos rublos....



Austria??


----------



## Bulldozerbass (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Jotagb (12 Abr 2022)

Kenia rechazó la solicitud de Ucrania de organizar un discurso frente al parlamento 

"¿Por qué tienen que hablar ante el Parlamento de Kenia?" es una cita de un funcionario de Kenia.
Mientras tanto nosotros dándole todos los medios al payaso ucraniano para que nos insulte


----------



## dabuti (12 Abr 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Han tomado ya los mongoles Mariupol??? Jaja aguanta más que stalingrado. Jojojo



No hay que destrozar la acería.

Creo que tiene naves altas con fuertes vigas para aguantar bien las corbatas al cuello de los nazis del Batallón Azov.


----------



## dabuti (12 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1022658
> 
> Kenia rechazó la solicitud de Ucrania de organizar un discurso frente al parlamento
> 
> ...



Cuando acabe, ese payaso ghdlhp va a tener más bolos y shows que mi admirada y querida Concha Piquer.


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## delhierro (12 Abr 2022)

faraico dijo:


> a mi me choca, que estando rodeados......puedan ocultar vehículos y tanques....



Mira un mapa , son fabricas realmente enormes a escala sovietica. En la más grande hay docensas de naves gigantestas. Esta que ahora ya controlan es algo más pequeña pero de todas forma caben 100 vehiculos de sobra.


----------



## Jotagb (12 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Sería una lastima que no pudieran implantar su tan obsesionado plan con el que han gastado tantos millones y esfuerzo


----------



## frangelico (12 Abr 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Hoy me he cruzado en el sur con un par de coches con matrícula rusa. Uno un pedazo coche, ponía Génesis detrás. Los rusos siguen con sus vidas en España por mucho que digan.



Genesis es la marca de lujo de Hyundai.





__





GENESIS - GV60, GV70, GV80, G70, G80, G90 | GENESIS Worldwide


GENESIS GV60, Electrified GV70, GV70, GV80, G70, Electrified G80, G80, G90. Find out more about the latest GENESIS car models - vehicle options, specifications, prices and find a nearest dealer | GENESIS Worldwide




 www.genesis.com


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Calculo que quiere mostrar el genocidio que la horda perpetra con premeditación y alevosía a un pueblo que Vlådø Pøl Pūt considera hermano.
> Menudos hijos de puta.



Es curioso que pongáis la voz en el cielo cuando ha entrado en la guerra Rusia tras 8 años de guerra civil en Ucrania, y no os haya molestado u os molesten (es más, los negáis) los abusos y matanzas que ha hecho el gobierno ucraniano contra sus propios ciudadanos.


----------



## Andr3ws (12 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> How many NATO officers are now in Mariupol, page 1
> 
> 
> "¿Cuántos oficiales de la OTAN hay ahora en Mariupol?
> ...



¿El Wally esta allí o que?


----------



## DasLicht (12 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



No está muerto en absoluto, nos van a llevar a la ruina total .. para que la gente firme sobre un papel blanco, ... la debacle va a ser sonada pero al final Rusia y China van a ceder por un tiempo ante EEUU y el Vaticano y durante un corto periodo habrá gobierno mundial, antes de que estalle otro vez todo por los aires.


----------



## capitán almeida (12 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Jajajaja, éste puto nazi mononeuronal tiene la polla circuncisa metida hasta la laringe.



Hasta la laringe y más al fondo la tienen metida tus patrocinados nancys en mariupol tirabuzoncitos


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Abr 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> ¿El Wally esta allí o que?



ESTA EN LA TELE


----------



## mazuste (12 Abr 2022)

Un chiste que rula entre los militares rusos;

*"Aceptamos la invitación de Napoleón para visitar París. *
_*También, la invitación de Hitler para visitar Berlín. 
Todavía no hemos recibido, pero no rechazaremos, *_
*la invitación de la OTAN para visitar Bruselas".*


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)

Aquí otra toma..


----------



## JAGGER (12 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Es curioso que pongáis la voz en el cielo cuando ha entrado en la guerra Rusia tras 8 años de guerra civil en Ucrania, y no os haya molestado, y os molesten (es mas los negáis) los abusos y matanzas que ha hecho el gobierno ucraniano contra sus propios ciudadanos.



Guerra que también provocó la horda.


----------



## capitán almeida (12 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Es curioso que pongáis la voz en el cielo cuando ha entrado en la guerra Rusia tras 8 años de guerra civil en Ucrania, y no os haya molestado, y os molesten (es mas los negáis) los abusos y matanzas que ha hecho el gobierno ucraniano contra sus propios ciudadanos.



Que le vas a pedir a éste, que diferencia entre el pueblo elegido, osea ellos y el resto de la humanidad...


----------



## JAGGER (12 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Hasta la laringe y más al fondo la tienen metida tus patrocinados nancys en mariupol tirabuzoncitos



Tú hasta la laringe. Y gozando.


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Guerra que también provocó la horda.



No...


----------



## pgas (12 Abr 2022)

podrías dudar pero si te lo dicen a la cara


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Que le vas a pedir a éste, que diferencia entre el pueblo elegido, osea ellos y el resto de la humanidad...



Si para el somos goyim, mejor me callo lo que opino yo de el..

Es el colmo, un judío y sionista, dando lecciones en este hilo, y defendiendo a neonazis.

Siglo XXI que maravilloso eres.


----------



## capitán almeida (12 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Tú hasta la laringe. Y gozando.



Gozar están gozando tus amigos los cabezatoallas que os la están guardando, saludos a tu hermano kolomoiski cuando el sabath os veais en la sinagoga, que si eso reclame al seguro los daños de la factoría de Mariupol


----------



## Andr3ws (12 Abr 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Ya van reculando con el Wallycuento.



Aun es pronto, falta el capitulo donde digan que es una mujer transexual.


----------



## capitán almeida (12 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1022658
> 
> Kenia rechazó la solicitud de Ucrania de organizar un discurso frente al parlamento
> 
> ...



Putos negros ahora que ahí iba a ir gaviotón a hablar en nombre del slaba cocaina para ir haciendo bolos....


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Tú hasta la laringe. Y gozando.



Los tuyos.


----------



## JAGGER (12 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Los tuyos.



Los tuyos:


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (12 Abr 2022)

Ay esas prisas de los nórdicos por entrar en la Santa Alianza... Dicen que Rusia se mueve.


Spoiler



Fotograma de _Cangrejo Negro_.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (12 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *El francotirador Wali reaparece y revela que no ha disparado*
> 
> *Algunos medios rusos informaron a mediados de marzo de que el prestigioso francotirador canadiense había fallecido en una de las ofensivas sobre Mariupol.*
> 
> ...



Va por capítulos, siguiente capítulo: wali revela que no es ni francotirador, pero que de pequeño (o más pequeño) era muy bueno con el tirachinas.


----------



## Azrael_II (12 Abr 2022)

No entiendo por qué no hay una guerra híbrida de verdad.


Ideas random que puede hacer un país, puede ser una chorrada: 

1. Que le impide a Rusia falsificar euros y dólares y mandarlo al extranjero para financiar tareas de inteligencia o si han metido miles de toneladas dejarlas en un polígono y que la gente vaya a cogerlo.






Cuanto pesa un millon de dolares en billetes de 100


Para algunos de nosotros no suele ser tan común hablar del peso del dinero, pero en el último tiempo ha cobrado una relevancia importante el saber cuanto pesa 1



cuanto-dura.net





1 millón de dólares pesan 10 kilos.
Fajo 100.000 dólares = 1 kilo

Pongamos que logras meter una tonelada . 

Puedes hacer una gymkana con mil paquetitos de 100.000 dólares. Primero dejas un par en un polígono con un libro de instrucciones donde los siguientes fajos sean fáciles de localizar. Si puede ser el polígono cerca de una población de la baja sociedad. Una vez haya gente que se lleve los 100.000 dólares lo subieran a las redes sociales y otros los querrán imitar, a continuación ya has colocados pistas y fajos (o no) en diferentes lugares, tiendas, lugares públicos etc. Una vez se viraliza comenzara la fase dos donde habrá pistas que vayan a comisarías, cuarteles, la fundación open Society, Rokefeller center, ayuntamientos, medios de comunicación.

Lo repites por diferentes estados (usa ) y países.

Y por último organizas a "personajes en la sombra" que dicen donde hay más fajos y quién los puede conseguir (sea verdad o no) realizando una prueba, por ejemplo quemar un lugar... 

En países como EEUU, os aseguro que tendrían que sacar a la guardia Nacional para para esta locura

*Si no recuerdo mal una de las financiaciones de Corea del Norte es así, falsificación de moneda y crear empresa tapaderas en el extranjero *

2. ¿Por qué no hay ataques a personas de las diferentes elites o sus intereses, de diferentes formas?

3. Existen realmente estás armas y ya están en diferentes países? Las famasos armas ocultas en containers








Mortal nueva arma rusa se puede ocultar en contenedor transporte


Una empresa rusa está comercializando un nuevo sistema de misiles crucero que puede ser escondido dentro de un contenedor de embarque, dándole a cualquier buque mercante la capacidad potencial de eliminar un portaaviones.




www.reuters.com


----------



## CEMENTITOS (12 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Tanques rusos destruyen el centro de Cáritas de Mariupol y matan a 7 personas.*
> El centro Cáritas en *Mariupol* ha sido destruido por el disparo de un tanque ruso, según ha informado la organización. En el ataque han muerto 7 personas ya que había personas que se escondían del bombardeo y buscaban un lugar seguro. Dos de los fallecidos son personal de Cáritas, según ha informado la organización.



Ni una miserable foto.
FAKE


----------



## Andr3ws (12 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Aquí otra toma..



Bonito videojuego el ARMA 3. No cuela.


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Bonito videojuego el ARMA 3. No cuela.



La toma no es lo de Arma 3. Es el video de más abajo.


----------



## frangelico (12 Abr 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Va por capítulos, siguiente capítulo: wali revela que no es ni francotirador, pero que de pequeño (o más pequeño) era muy bueno con el tirachinas.



De niña, diría,porque eso es un trans.


----------



## dabuti (12 Abr 2022)

La judiada ANGLOSIONISTA del The Times saca a Graham Phillips.


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Tú hasta la laringe. Y gozando.


----------



## delhierro (12 Abr 2022)

Aquí se ve un poco la escala de esas fabricas.

Y para los que se preocupan por la falta de camiones de ls rusos...


----------



## Gotthard (12 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Aquí otra toma..



Juegazo, ya tardaban en hacer la comunity del Arma3 una cinematica del asunto. Con el editor puedes hacer lo que te da la gana.


----------



## Guanotopía (12 Abr 2022)

España multiplica por seis su dependencia del gas de EEUU tras enemistarse con Argelia


El cierre del gaseoducto del Magreb provocó un incremento exponencial de los metaneros estadounidenses. Los datos de Seguridad Nacional apuntan a un aumento del 4 al 24,7% de esta dependencia




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## Guanotopía (12 Abr 2022)

Russia’s Export Windfall Catapults Key Trade Barometer to Record


Russia recorded the largest current-account surplus since at least 1994, as revenues from oil and gas exports surged and imports plunged after the U.S. and its allies imposed sanctions over President Vladimir Putin’s invasion of Ukraine.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Guanotopía (12 Abr 2022)

OPEC tells EU it's not possible to replace potential Russian oil supply loss


OPEC told the European Union on Monday that current and future sanctions on Russia could create one of the worst ever oil supply shocks and it would be impossible to replace those volumes, and signalled it would not pump more.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Guanotopía (12 Abr 2022)

Están destruyendo Europa mientras se tocan pianos y los tontos se ponen banderitas de avatar.


----------



## Andr3ws (12 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> España multiplica por seis su dependencia del gas de EEUU tras enemistarse con Argelia
> 
> 
> El cierre del gaseoducto del Magreb provocó un incremento exponencial de los metaneros estadounidenses. Los datos de Seguridad Nacional apuntan a un aumento del 4 al 24,7% de esta dependencia
> ...



Lo peor que te puede pasar en este mundo es que te gobierne un imbecil inepto como el Perro Sanchez.


----------



## lasoziedad (12 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> España multiplica por seis su dependencia del gas de EEUU tras enemistarse con Argelia
> 
> 
> El cierre del gaseoducto del Magreb provocó un incremento exponencial de los metaneros estadounidenses. Los datos de Seguridad Nacional apuntan a un aumento del 4 al 24,7% de esta dependencia
> ...



Desde el año pasado... igual tiene algo que ver con la subida de la luz y el gas previa a la guerra
Y por cierto no creo que sea casualidad ese salto del 4 al 24% el año pasado, ya sabian que habria guerra y/o que harían lo del Sáhara.


----------



## frangelico (12 Abr 2022)

Decían que Rusia estaba moviendo equipos hacia la "frontera finesa", pero son por lo visto grandes misiles antibuque y quizá es por esto. La USN tiene ahora mismo más portaviones de lo habitual operando, uno en el Adriático y dos frente a USA que en 4 días están en Europa. Y el buque de desembarco (lleva F-35) que estuvo en Noruega de maniobras hace dos semanas ha vuelto y anda por Escocia tras pasar unos días en Norfolk . Así que es normal que se movilicen recursos de defensa naval, la base de Murmansk es la más importante y cae cerca de Finlandia, y en el Báltico también hay bases navales rusas.


----------



## cobasy (12 Abr 2022)

Resumen rueda prensa Putin y el Lukas?


----------



## Jotagb (12 Abr 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Lo peor que te puede pasar en este mundo es que te gobierne un imbecil inepto como el Perro Sanchez.



Superar a ZP era difícil pero este lo ha conseguido en menos de una legislatura.


----------



## Burbujo II (12 Abr 2022)

*URGENTE===>> EEUU DARÁ LUZ VERDE A LA VENTA MASIVA DE MEZCLA DE GASOLINA + ETANOL (E-15)*


----------



## JAGGER (12 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



Mapa ruso? Jajajaja.


----------



## Jotagb (12 Abr 2022)

Putin afirmó que no tenía dudas de que se lograrían las metas y objetivos de la operación en Ucrania:

"El objetivo es ayudar a la gente del Donbass"

– Kiev se negó públicamente a cumplir con los acuerdos de Minsk, era imposible seguir tolerando el genocidio

- Al implementar una operación especial en Ucrania, estamos tomando medidas para garantizar la seguridad de Rusia, no teníamos otra opción.

- Comenzaron a convertir a Ucrania en un trampolín antirruso, para que crecieran los brotes de nacionalismo que allí existían

- Era inevitable un choque con las fuerzas antirrusas que crecían en Ucrania, era cuestión de tiempo.


----------



## Azrael_II (12 Abr 2022)

La reunión con la India ha ido mal 









U.S. monitoring rise in rights abuses in India, Blinken says


U.S. Secretary of State Antony Blinken said the United States was monitoring what he described as a rise in human rights abuses in India by some officials, in a rare direct rebuke by Washington of the Asian nation's rights record.




www.reuters.com





EEUU les acusa de violar los DDHH


----------



## Burbujo II (12 Abr 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *URGENTE===>> EEUU DARÁ LUZ VERDE A LA VENTA MASIVA DE MEZCLA DE GASOLINA + ETANOL (E-15)*



*La OPEP dice a la UE que no es posible reemplazar la posible pérdida del suministro de petróleo ruso*


----------



## Jotagb (12 Abr 2022)

Dentro de tres años, las tiendas de marcas de ropa iraníes pueden aparecer en Rusia, informó el servicio de prensa de la Unión Rusa de Centros Comerciales. Entonces RSTC quiere llenar el mercado después de la salida de las empresas europeas.

En la etapa inicial, se planea abrir al menos 30 cadenas minoristas de ropa y calzado con productos de Irán.
Que listos Somo lo heuropeos


----------



## Jotagb (12 Abr 2022)

La validez de las licencias de conducir rusas, que vencen en 2022, se extenderá por tres años. El primer ministro Mikhail Mishustin anunció esto


----------



## Guanotopía (12 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Desde el año pasado... igual tiene algo que ver con la subida de la luz y el gas previa a la guerra
> Y por cierto no creo que sea casualidad ese salto del 4 al 24% el año pasado, ya sabian que habria guerra y/o que harían lo del Sáhara.



Es que vamos a ver, cualquiera que tenga dos dedos de frente ve que tras la bajada de pantalones de Sánchez frente a Marruecos, sin más contraprestación que meternos en problemas con Argelia, es una orden directa de los EEUU.


----------



## Guanotopía (12 Abr 2022)

Es mentira, todo el mundo sabe que los ucranianos disparan arcoiris y son unas bellísimas personas, sólo los rusos disparan y torturan civiles.


----------



## Elimina (12 Abr 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Pues suena a asonada o guerra civil apoyada por el mal personificado



No creo que haga falta, el pueblo está en contra y ahí la pueden liar gorda. Sólo tiene que aguantar el tiempo justo para firmar los contratos, como la querida Jeanine en Bolivia


----------



## lasoziedad (12 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Es que vamos a ver, cualquiera que tenga dos dedos de frente ve que tras la bajada de pantalones de Sánchez frente a Marruecos, sin más contraprestación que meternos en problemas con Argelia, es una orden directa de los EEUU.



Lo que nos lleva a preguntarnos que tipo de motivación puede haber detrás o por qué se acepta esto porque perjudicarte a ti mismo de esta manera por mucho que lo diga el amo no es normal, hay algo que no entendemos, al menos yo, repito, por mucho que lo diga el amo no entiendo por qué hay que obedecer y llevarte a la ruina.


----------



## Azrael_II (12 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Dentro de tres años, las tiendas de marcas de ropa iraníes pueden aparecer en Rusia, informó el servicio de prensa de la Unión Rusa de Centros Comerciales. Entonces RSTC quiere llenar el mercado después de la salida de las empresas europeas.
> 
> En la etapa inicial, se planea abrir al menos 30 cadenas minoristas de ropa y calzado con productos de Irán.
> Que listos Somo lo heuropeos



Ropa de calidad por cierto


----------



## JAGGER (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Decimus (12 Abr 2022)

Mejumbre dijo:


> Menuda comida de nabo a la antigua propaganda nazi. Llamar mongoles a los rusos es como llamar moros a los españoles. Algo solo digno de un retrasado mental, como es tu caso.



sigue sin caer ajajaj!!!!! muy profesional el ejercito mongolico de las estepas


----------



## Top5 (12 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> La reunión con la India ha ido mal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por lo que tengo entendido a los musulmanes...

Ya se ve que EEUU tiene muy presente a los musulmanes (más que a cualquier otra religión)


----------



## Arraki (12 Abr 2022)

Y esto?

Se informa que ha habido un ataque en una estación de metro en la ciudad de Nueva York, con armas de fuego y explosivos. Se reportan algunas bajas.


----------



## Decimus (12 Abr 2022)

Me encanta como burbuja de la noche a la mañana se ha vuelto comunista vilipendiando dia sí y día tambien a los nazis

solo porque Putin lo ha dicho

jajajajajaja


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 Abr 2022)

Pasan cosas chulísimas en Brooklyn ahora mismo, varios tiroteos y hay “artefactos explosivos”, según la poli.


----------



## JAGGER (12 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Dentro de tres años, las tiendas de marcas de ropa iraníes pueden aparecer en Rusia, informó el servicio de prensa de la Unión Rusa de Centros Comerciales. Entonces RSTC quiere llenar el mercado después de la salida de las empresas europeas.
> 
> En la etapa inicial, se planea abrir al menos 30 cadenas minoristas de ropa y calzado con productos de Irán.
> Que listos Somo lo heuropeos



Directo al ridículo. Y al medioevo también.


----------



## Mejumbre (12 Abr 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> sigue sin caer ajajaj!!!!! muy profesional el ejercito mongolico de las estepas



Y seguimos con la propaganda nazi. No me extraña la afinidad de algunos aquí con Azov.


----------



## Guanotopía (12 Abr 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Me encanta como burbuja de la noche a la mañana se ha vuelto comunista vilipendiando dia sí y día tambien a los nazis
> 
> solo porque Putin lo ha dicho
> 
> jajajajajaja


----------



## Azrael_II (12 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Lo que nos lleva a preguntarnos que tipo de motivación puede haber detras o porque se acepta esto porque perjudicarte a ti mismo de esta manera por mucho que lo diga el amo no es normal, hay algo que no entendemos, al menos yo, repito, por mucho que lo diga el amo no entiendo porque hay que obedecer y llevarte a la ruina.



Nos pasa a mucho

Que hablan realmente? Como los amenazan? O como funciona?


Te pongo un ejemplo real. Yo fui de los tontos que creyó a Pablo Iglesias básicamente porqué era un tipo medianamente inteligente, egocentrista y psicópata, lo sé por gente que lo conoce, por tanto pensé que era necesario. 
Este discurso con base de rap era innovador en el momento que se hizo.











PABLO IGLESIAS AL EMBAJADOR ESTADOUNIDENSE: "LAS RELACIONES ESPAÑA - EEUU TIENEN CARÁCTER ESTRATÉGICO"


POR ADAY QUESADA / CORRESPONSAL DE CANARIAS SEMANAL EN MADRID .- El mediático líder de la recientemente aparecida organización político-electoral Podemos tuvo un encuentro este lunes con James Costos, embajador de los Estados Unidos en Es




canarias-semanal.org





En las redes de podemos, no sé si sabéis que tenían como un foro una plataforma bastante moderna etc , se comentó que Pablo Iglesias estaba siendo presionado por los servicios de inteligencia y también extranjeros (EEUU).. luego fue enfriando su discurso y el Embajador de EEUU decidió conocerlo 








PABLO IGLESIAS AL EMBAJADOR ESTADOUNIDENSE: "LAS RELACIONES ESPAÑA - EEUU TIENEN CARÁCTER ESTRATÉGICO"


POR ADAY QUESADA / CORRESPONSAL DE CANARIAS SEMANAL EN MADRID .- El mediático líder de la recientemente aparecida organización político-electoral Podemos tuvo un encuentro este lunes con James Costos, embajador de los Estados Unidos en Es




canarias-semanal.org








Dio un cambio radical a todo. 

¿Que paso?


----------



## Remequilox (12 Abr 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *La OPEP dice a la UE que no es posible reemplazar la posible pérdida del suministro de petróleo ruso*



Sí, al parecer vamos a reciclar las inmensas existencias de gel hidroalcoholico del covid para suplementar la gasolina.
....
El etanol se fabrica a partir de producción agrícola (entre otras cosas, alimentos), producción que en buena parte es dependiente de fertilizantes (de los que tienen mucho y exportan mucho los rusos). Fertilizantes que posiblemente la UE no compre, pero USA sí (ya se sabe, las exenciones a las sanciones por lo del covid).
Así que al final vamos a conducir coches de gasolina con bioetanol USA cultivado con fertilizantes rusos.

También se fabrica etanol a partir de etileno, que entre otras, se logra mediante gas o naftas ligeras (estamos en la misma, no sustituimos nada).
O sea, que para sustituir petróleo ruso, hace falta plantación almidonosa americana (plantas C4).


----------



## Harman (12 Abr 2022)

Para aquellos que solicitaron datos de inflación anual en cifras oficiales (de las declaraciones oficiales de los últimos 3-4 días):

Estados Unidos-8,5%
Alemania - 7,6%
Dinamarca-5,4%
Italia 8%
Gran Bretaña-6,2%
Rusia-16,6%
Kazajstán-12%
Turquía-61,4%
Bielorrusia-15,9%
Ucrania-13,7%

Por supuesto, la inflación real en cada uno de estos países puede diferir de las cifras oficiales y, de hecho, la situación en todos los casos puede ser peor de lo que se dice.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41753


----------



## Jotagb (12 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Directo al ridículo. Y al medioevo también.



Las pérdidas que tendrá Europa con la salida de sus empresas será considerable. Mientras otros países ya les están cubriendo sus necesidades.
Que listo han sido nuestros políticos empujando a Rusia a manos de China e Irán.

Se ve que tú conoces la calidad de la ropa de irán para hablar, yo no, pero otro usuario a dicho que es ropa de calidad.


----------



## Snowball (12 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Es que vamos a ver, cualquiera que tenga dos dedos de frente ve que tras la bajada de pantalones de Sánchez frente a Marruecos, sin más contraprestación que meternos en problemas con Argelia, es una orden directa de los EEUU.



La única contraprestacion que se me ocurre es que la OTAN acepte en la cumbre de Madrid a finales de Junio que Ceuta y Melilla entren dentro del paraguas ...


----------



## Yomateix (12 Abr 2022)

En la Tv estaban diciendo ahora que vamos a tener un problema para conseguir el gas de Argelia tras los últimos acontecimientos (sin mencionar que dichos acontecimientos son la cagada antológica de Pedro Sánchez) pero que no hay problema ya que ya el 44% del gas que nos llega es de EEUU, eso si, que España lo pagará por este motivo más caro que el resto de Europa.

Pero lo vendian como si fuese algo de menos importancia que pagues el gas mucho más caro que el resto de Europeos mientras EEUU se beneficia a tu costa. Sueldos que no suben, pero sube todo entre un 25-30% (otras cosas aún más) pero no pasa nada para esa prensa comprada. Pero nada, el gas Argelino se va a Italia.....ahora habrá que vender que es todo culpa de la guerra, no de que Pedro Sánchez sea un completo inepto como demuestra una y otra vez.


----------



## Harman (12 Abr 2022)

El Consejo internacional de deportes militares no apoya sanciones contra Rusia

Curiosamente, esta organización fue creada por países que ahora son miembros de la Unión Europea. Sus orígenes en 1948 fueron Bélgica, Dinamarca, Francia, Luxemburgo y los países bajos.

Hoy CISM reúne a atletas militares de 140 países. El Consejo internacional es una de las organizaciones deportivas internacionales más influyentes y es inferior al COI.

Incluso en las condiciones de la presión de sanciones más fuerte, la organización internacional no excluyó al equipo nacional del Ejército ruso y reconoció al sargento de las fuerzas aerotransportadas Vlad krivenko, quien representa a las fuerzas Armadas de la Federación rusa, como atleta del año. La votación tuvo lugar en Austria. Vlada obtuvo el primer lugar en la clasificación personal y por equipos, en la precisión individual y en el salto de grupo en el 44º Campeonato mundial de paracaidismo CISM.

t.me/surf_noise1/10859


----------



## Expected (12 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Las pérdidas que tendrá Europa con la salida de sus empresas será considerable. Mientras otros países ya les están cubriendo sus necesidades.
> Que listo han sido nuestros políticos empujando a Rusia a manos de China e Irán.
> 
> Se ve que tú conoces la calidad de la ropa de irán para hablar, yo no, pero otro usuario a dicho que es ropa de calidad.



De hecho mi mujer sueña con un bikini iraní con capucha para ir vestida de condón a la playa...y yo me muero de ganas de ir con una elegante chilaba...con las pelotas fresquitas y sortear la calígula estival en la Capital de España (porque no tendré dinero para irme de vacaciones).


----------



## lasoziedad (12 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Las pérdidas que tendrá Europa con la salida de sus empresas será considerable. Mientras otros países ya les están cubriendo sus necesidades.
> Que listo han sido nuestros políticos empujando a Rusia a manos de China e Irán.
> 
> Se ve que tú conoces la calidad de la ropa de irán para hablar, yo no, pero otro usuario a dicho que es ropa de calidad.



El Primark sin embargo eso si es ropa de calidac.


----------



## Mitsou (12 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Para aquellos que solicitaron datos de inflación anual en cifras oficiales (de las declaraciones oficiales de los últimos 3-4 días):
> 
> Estados Unidos-8,5%
> Alemania - 7,6%
> ...



Turquía un 61%? Y no arden las calles?


----------



## Harman (12 Abr 2022)

*De las declaraciones de hoy de Putin sobre el tema de Ucrania.*

1. La operación se desarrolla de acuerdo con el plan. Se cumplirán todos los objetivos establecidos al principio.
2. El momento de la operación está determinado por la intensidad de las hostilidades y el deseo de minimizar sus propias pérdidas.
3. Las negociaciones con Ucrania han llegado a un punto muerto, ya que Ucrania ha violado los acuerdos concertados en Estambul.
4. La decisión de comenzar la operación fue correcta y oportuna, y el conflicto en sí es inevitable: Rusia no dejó otra opción.
5. El bombardeo de sanciones contra Rusia fracasó, pero Rusia no planea cerrar, y no funcionará para cerrarlo.
6. La URSS, mientras estaba en aislamiento de sanciones, logró grandes éxitos en el programa espacial. Rusia también podrá seguir este camino.
7. Estados Unidos planea luchar en Ucrania hasta el último Ucraniano. Ucrania es un medio para lograr objetivos para Occidente.
8. La provocación en Bucha es tan falsa como los ataques químicos escenificados en Siria.
9. Rusia en décadas anteriores se ha enganchado a la tecnología occidental, y ahora enfrenta consecuencias.
10.Rusia, Bielorrusia y Ucrania son un pueblo trino, parte del cual ahora está tratando de usar a Occidente en su beneficio.

Estamos esperando el comienzo de la fase 2 de la operación en Ucrania, que Shoigu anunció anteriormente.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41756


----------



## Hal8995 (12 Abr 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Es lo que tiene ser mercenario. Ajo y agua.
> Los militares regulares tienen todo mi respeto, sean del bando que sean, pero estos tipos sinceramente los deseo lo peor.



Oye...muchos mercenarios van por ideales y depende de que ideales te pueden gustar p no .

En la guerra civil vinieron las Brigadas Internacionales y hubo un gran recuerdo y agradecimiento.

La lástima es todo aquel con poquitas neuronas que ya desde niño le enseñaron las armas como algo bueno y solo se crió con Rambos y estupideces así...después armas y galerías de tiro . Finalmente se enrola de mercenario.

Por un lado que pena de subnormales en que se han convertido. Por otro lado mejor q estén en Azovstal que disparando en una escuela.


----------



## pirivi-parava (12 Abr 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> En la Tv estaban diciendo ahora que vamos a tener un problema para conseguir el gas de Argelia tras los últimos acontecimientos (sin mencionar que dichos acontecimientos son la cagada antológica de Pedro Sánchez) pero que no hay problema ya que ya el 44% del gas que nos llega es de EEUU, eso si, que España lo pagará por este motivo más caro que el resto de Europa.
> 
> Pero lo vendian como si fuese algo de menos importancia que pagues el gas mucho más caro que el resto de Europeos mientras EEUU se beneficia a tu costa. Sueldos que no suben, pero sube todo entre un 25-30% (otras cosas aún más) pero no pasa nada para esa prensa comprada. Pero nada, el gas Argelino se va a Italia.....ahora habrá que vender que es todo culpa de la guerra, no de que Pedro Sánchez sea un completo inepto como demuestra una y otra vez.



Están cumpliendo a rajatabla
Cada vez cosas más *chulísimas *


----------



## Guanotopía (12 Abr 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> La única contraprestacion que se me ocurre es que la OTAN acepte en la cumbre de Madrid a finales de Junio que Ceuta y Melilla entren dentro del paraguas ...



Lo dudo, Ceuta y Melilla creo que es un irrenunciable de Mohamed y si así fuera los moros saldrían a cumplir el papel que les han dado reconociendo que dejan el tema, cosa que no han hecho.









Marruecos incluye a Ceuta, Melilla y el Sahara en su mapa oficial


Nadie podrá aludir a que Marruecos no avisa: tras aquel lejano episodio de la isla Perejil, los ensayos dejaron de serlo




www.eldebate.com





Para mí que es algo mucho más turbio.


----------



## Harman (12 Abr 2022)

Un desconocido abrió fuego en una estación de metro de nueva York. Varias personas resultaron heridas. También se reportan explosiones/aplausos. Reportan al menos 5 lesionados con heridas de bala.

La policía está buscando a un hombre con una máscara de gas y un mono de trabajo naranja.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41757


----------



## frangelico (12 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Lo dudo, Ceuta y Melilla creo que es un irrenunciable de Mohamed y si así fuera los moros saldrían a cumplir el papel que les han dado reconociendo que dejan el tema, cosa que no han hecho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Empieza por 11


----------



## lasoziedad (12 Abr 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> La única contraprestacion que se me ocurre es que la OTAN acepte en la cumbre de Madrid a finales de Junio que Ceuta y Melilla entren dentro del paraguas ...



Es que no entra ahora? ¿Somos de la OTAN pero con franquicia y eso no nos entra?


----------



## Salamandra (12 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Es que vamos a ver, cualquiera que tenga dos dedos de frente ve que tras la bajada de pantalones de Sánchez frente a Marruecos, sin más contraprestación que meternos en problemas con Argelia, es una orden directa de los EEUU.



Con un agravante, acabamos pasando gas recibido de Argelia a Marruecos para enfadarlos más y así nos amenazaron con corte de suministro y considerando que Argelia tiene también gaseoducto a Italia que está conectado con el resto de Europa, la jugada va de pasar el gas que hubiese podido ser nuestro a poder pasarlo a Italia y de ahi a Alemania.

Con otro agravante más, aprovechando que tenemos regasificadoras y que nuestro gaseoducto no está conectado a Francia nos quedamos como consumidores preferentes y casi únicos del genio de Zumosol.


----------



## Harman (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Guanotopía (12 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Es que no entra ahora? ¿Somos de la OTAN pero con franquicia y eso no nos entra?



No, no entra, y en caso de conflicto ya sabemos a quién iba a apoyar los EEUU.


----------



## Jotagb (12 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> De hecho mi mujer sueña con un bikini iraní con capucha para ir vestida de condón a la playa...y yo me muero de ganas de ir con una elegante chilaba...con las pelotas fresquitas y sortear la calígula estival en la Capital de España (porque no tendré dinero para irme de vacaciones).



Adaptarán la ropa para Eurasia, la cuestión es que muchas empresas europeas perderán beneficios del gigante ruso que se traducirán en despidos.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (12 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Un desconocido abrió fuego en una estación de metro de nueva York. Varias personas resultaron heridas. También se reportan explosiones/aplausos. Reportan al menos 5 lesionados con heridas de bala.
> 
> La policía está buscando a un hombre con una máscara de gas y un mono de trabajo naranja.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/41757




¿Estará motivado o será consecuencia de la propia dinámica general? Yo propongo que tal vez sea así, en mi opinión de mierda.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (12 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Es que no entra ahora? ¿Somos de la OTAN pero con franquicia y eso no nos entra?



En la OTAN no entran Ceuta, Melilla ni Las Canarias ojo!!


----------



## Expected (12 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Adaptarán la ropa para Eurasia, la cuestión es que muchas empresas europeas perderán beneficios del gigante ruso que se traducirán en despidos.



Ahora en serio.... Cada vez tengo más claro que esta vez somos "el daño colateral" de la Guerra Rusia-USA. Por el momento, coches 100% eléctricos, paneles solares...es el kit mínimo...


----------



## kikepm (12 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Nos pasa a mucho
> 
> Que hablan realmente? Como los amenazan? O como funciona?
> 
> ...



Pasó lo que pasa con todos los políticos españoles, para los que el sistema es solo una forma de acceder a medios y recursos para ellos y sus familias, de enriquecerse a costa de los ciudadanos.

La visita de Pablo Iglesias no se entiende sino como una presentación del vasallo ante el señor feudal, una declaración de vasallaje y sumisión.

Esa es la verdadera naturaleza y la visión de la democracia que tienen los políticos patrios. Ninguno se escapa, de ahí que el PP y el PSOE no sean otra cosa que partidos supeditados al interés extranjero, y que los que ahora confían en VOX serán los próximos que sufrirán en sus carnes la traición, al igual que los que confiaron en Podemos en su día.


Por eso se hace más necesaria una revolución que elimine por completo el R78 y el sistema de partidos. Solo mediante un sistema de democracia lo más directa posible, seremos capaces de tener algún día algo parecido a democracia y soberanía.


----------



## Harman (12 Abr 2022)

*El Marine de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania, que como parte de la columna hoy trató de escapar de Mariupol *⚡
Dijo que les dijeron: "la ayuda va a usted, solo necesita salir de la ciudad hacia Zaporizhia.»

t.me/boris_rozhin/41763

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (12 Abr 2022)

El mercenario británico Aiden Aslin, apodado " Cossack Gundi "(Cossack gundi-Aprox. Ed.) supuestamente fue capturado en el territorio de la planta de azovstal en Mariupol. Maslin, junto con varios voluntarios, se rindió a las tropas rusas cuando se quedaron sin comida y municiones. Así lo informó una fuente cercana al británico.

"Acabo de hablar con él. Su unidad se quedó sin municiones y alimentos. No tienen más remedio que rendirse. Dijo que los amaba a todos. Se rinde prisionero a los rusos, su comandante pronto se reunirá con ellos", dice el mensaje.

*Sobre Aslin se sabe que participó en el conflicto sirio y luchó del lado de los Destacamentos kurdos de defensa popular (YPG) apoyados por los Estados Unidos.* Anteriormente, las tropas de la RPD y las unidades de las fuerzas Armadas de la Federación rusa interceptaron conversaciones de Radio en al menos seis idiomas europeos desde el asediado "azovstal".

t.me/boris_rozhin/41762


----------



## Snowball (12 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Es que no entra ahora? ¿Somos de la OTAN pero con franquicia y eso no nos entra?



Nunca entraron


----------



## Snowball (12 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> En la OTAN no entran Ceuta, Melilla ni Las Canarias ojo!!



Canarias SI


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Abr 2022)

❗ La situación en Mariupol a las 15.00 horas del 12 de abril de 2022

▪La estación y la costa están totalmente ocupadas en el distrito de Primorsky. El primer asentamiento hacia el puerto está bajo fuego. El frente va más hacia el área del parque.

El área fortificada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se encuentra a la vuelta del complejo deportivo Ilyichevets, una torre de televisión.

Según Eduard Basurin, el puerto ha sido completamente liberado, se está realizando una limpieza.

▪No hay cambios significativos en el distrito de Levoberezhny y en el territorio de Azovstal.

#mapa #Mariupol #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (12 Abr 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Canarias SI



Juraría haber leído que no.


----------



## Elimina (12 Abr 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Mirad el video imagen 3,09 a ver que os chirría



¡Gracias! De verdad, te iba a preguntar cómo eras capaz de ver esa mierda entera. Pero al ir directamente a las cajas de ayuda con la Z, me has alegrado el día 
Lo malo de RTVE es que parece más seria. Y las burradas son tan gordas como las que dice Matías.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Abr 2022)

*EL DEPOSITO DE DE GAS MAS GRANDE DE ALEMANIA DE DONDE SALE EL PRIVILEGIO DE LA CALEFACCION
AL*
*1% 
SANO DE LLENURA*









German storage facilities almost run out of gas


Gazprom, Klaus Müller, gas, energy




english.pravda.ru











no contrastada
pravda
depositivo mas grande de gas alemania al 1% ( habra otros )​


----------



## Harman (12 Abr 2022)

¿Es necesario explicar qué es un helicóptero en la guerra moderna? Aparentemente sí, ya que es la situación.

Un helicóptero es un medio de reconocimiento, es un medio de corrección de los golpes de artillería, es un medio de apoyo a las tropas. Un simple ejemplo: durante las batallas por Mariupol fue necesario evacuar a los heridos. Un operador de helicóptero corrigió el movimiento del BMP hasta el punto y luego su retirada, avisando del movimiento del enemigo en el bloque. Hay miles de ejemplos de este tipo.

Ahora, por qué estoy escribiendo sobre esto. Ayer, dos helicópteros que se dirigían a Mariupol fueron detenidos en la aduana rusa. Los voluntarios también llevaban piezas de automóviles y placas para el blindaje. Todo esto se llevó para el análisis de los expertos. Bueno, los chicos están sentados y esperando el resultado.

También se llevaron el libro de Ivan Ilyin (¡!) para comprobar si era extremista. Y un icono. Pues bien, resulta que la gente del frente está luchando contra los creyentes. Me pidieron que les llevara el icono.

Sé lo que hay detrás del puesto de control, incluso sé qué personal se llevó los helicópteros. Pero no quiero escribir eso. Todavía no.

Ahora mismo, en este momento, estos helicópteros están esperando a los combatientes de Esparta. Están luchando. Y en el puesto de aduanas, el funcionario ruso ha decidido que las dos placas del chaleco antibalas y los dos helicópteros se queden con él por el momento.

Tengo una pregunta: ¿se da cuenta este hombre de que así está ayudando esencialmente a las AFU y a Azov a luchar contra los nuestros? ¿Comprende que la dilación provocará más bajas en nuestro bando? ¿Comprende su responsabilidad en estas pérdidas? Sin embargo, ¿qué estoy preguntando? La respuesta es obvia.

Creo que un oficial ruso, un verdadero oficial ruso, habría actuado de manera diferente. Pero en algún lugar dentro de un hombre, un funcionario harto ha golpeado a un oficial ruso. Lo cual es triste.

Podría estar equivocado, por supuesto. Pero aquí estoy personalmente convencido de que si nuestro Presidente, nuestro Comandante Supremo en Jefe ha determinado por qué estamos llevando a cabo la USO, por qué estamos ayudando a la gente de Donbas (y hay combatientes de la DNR en Mariupol ahora luchando y esperando a los helicópteros), entonces cada hombre de uniforme que tomó el juramento debe entender que él también está ahora en formación, en su propia trinchera.

Es una pena que veamos otros ejemplos. Cómo vamos a derrotar al neonazismo con esto, cuando los de atrás están apuñalando por la espalda a los de adelante, no lo entiendo.

No puedes hacer eso. O estamos unidos y somos un solo país. O simplemente no lo conseguiremos. 

t.me/sashakots/31124


----------



## Harman (12 Abr 2022)

La OTAN, utilizando mercenarios (de la categoría PMC de Rumania), parece querer convertir a Odessa en su puesto avanzado. Creo que los "soldados de la suerte" occidentales ya están siendo transferidos a la frontera de las regiones de nikolaevk y Kherson.

t.me/sashakots/31120


----------



## dabuti (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## frangelico (12 Abr 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Canarias SI



Cierto. Pero hay una cosa llamativa con Canarias. Los UsA tienen sus efectivos del flanco Sur desperdigados entre Sigonella, Rota y, lo más curioso, Lajes, donde tienen una base montada en un ridículo aeropuerto en una isla pequeñísima en la que debe ser un problema alojar a un contingente extra por enano que sea (Terceira es del tamaño de La Gomera y tiene 50k habitantes).

Y en Canarias hay dos sitios ideales para megabases. Uno es Gando, donde ya está la base aérea y hay un gran radar en la cumbre de la isla. Sólo habría que hacer una base naval, y la punta de Gando es ideal para situarla por el lado Sur.

Si quieren, cogiendo un trozo de Jandía, ahi se puede hacer desde cero lo que quieran, una gran base aeronaval. Pero en lugar de eso se quedan en la minúscula isla portuguesa. Y puede que piensen a largo plazo quitarnos las islas usando de proxy al moro. Para ahora no sería, igual que lo de C&M tampoco (eso le toca al hijo, en cuanto muera Priscilla ya legitimada por hacer logrado el Sáhara, le deja al hijo lo otro).


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Desde el año pasado... igual tiene algo que ver con la subida de la luz y el gas previa a la guerra
> Y por cierto no creo que sea casualidad ese salto del 4 al 24% el año pasado, ya sabian que habria guerra y/o que harían lo del Sáhara.



Y aquí los subnormales otanitas aplaudiendo con las orejas. Si es que más gilipollas no se puede ser...


----------



## Harman (12 Abr 2022)

Mi historia sobre los médicos militares rusos que ayudan a los residentes de Izyum heridos por los bombardeos de la UAF fue traducida al alemán. Distribución.

t.me/sashakots/31118


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Mapa ruso? Jajajaja.



Esta contrastado hasta por las inteligencia britanica. Tú mismo, sigue viviendo en tu mentira sionista.


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> La reunión con la India ha ido mal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya vaya..

Más injerencia yankee. No me lo podía imaginar. Cuando no se hace lo que ellos quieren te acusan de todo, y encima ellos que son los primeros que no cumplen y se saltan la ley internacional.


----------



## frangelico (12 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Y aquí los subnormales otanitas aplaudiendo con las orejas. Si es que más gilipollas no se puede ser...



Y es que además el gas de USA tiene muy poca salida o ninguna si no lo compramos en Europa. América del SUR no importa y en Oriente Medio hay para milenios. Sólo Europa Occidental privada de conexión con Rusia puede absorber el gas de fracking americano, que además sólo puede salir por la costa Este y el Golfo.


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Dentro de tres años, las tiendas de marcas de ropa iraníes pueden aparecer en Rusia, informó el servicio de prensa de la Unión Rusa de Centros Comerciales. Entonces RSTC quiere llenar el mercado después de la salida de las empresas europeas.
> 
> En la etapa inicial, se planea abrir al menos 30 cadenas minoristas de ropa y calzado con productos de Irán.
> Que listos Somo lo heuropeos



Esto acelerará el progres económico del otro bloque del mundo.


----------



## Teuro (12 Abr 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> La única contraprestacion que se me ocurre es que la OTAN acepte en la cumbre de Madrid a finales de Junio que Ceuta y Melilla entren dentro del paraguas ...



Creo que es más probable que veamos en la cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid otra vez la bandera de España boca abajo que eso de que la OTAN meta en su paraguas Ceuta y Melilla. Lo mismo en vez de un conquistador moro nos ponen a Napoleón.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (12 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Mapa ruso? Jajajaja.



Pfff...

Micky Jagger, el que faltaba en el hilo...


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Me encanta como burbuja de la noche a la mañana se ha vuelto comunista vilipendiando dia sí y día tambien a los nazis
> 
> solo porque Putin lo ha dicho
> 
> jajajajajaja



Más que comunista, anti NOM.

Que no todo es blanco o negro, que sois muy simples coño.


----------



## frangelico (12 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Vaya vaya..
> 
> Más injerencia yankee. No me lo podía imaginar. Cuando no se hace lo que ellos quieren te acusan de todo, y encima ellos que son los primeros que no cumplen y se saltan la ley internacional.



Y hablan de la Corte penal Internacional pero no le reconocen legitimidad para procesar a sus ciudadanos.









¿Por qué EE. UU., China o Rusia no aceptan la jurisdicción de la Corte Penal Internacional?


La Corte Penal Internacional juzga a los individuos responsables de ciertos delitos muy graves, pero no todo el mundo acepta su jurisdicción.




elordenmundial.com


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (12 Abr 2022)

3 hours ago - 47°31′N 33°31′E
*Frontline pushed from the administrative border of Dnipropetrovsk region deep into Kherson region - Head of Kryvyi Rih administration Vilkul*

Hace 3 horas - 47°31′N 33°31′E
Primera línea empujada desde la frontera administrativa de la región de Dnipropetrovsk hasta las profundidades de la región de Kherson - Jefe de la administración de Kryvyi Rih Vilkul


----------



## crocodile (12 Abr 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Canarias SI



Ceuta y Melilla no entran por orden del amo yankee, no van a ir a luchar con sus aliados marroquíes, ser follayankees es ser traidor a España


----------



## Azrael_II (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (12 Abr 2022)

El presidente de Ucrania, Vladimir zelensky, se negó a recibir en Kiev al presidente alemán Steinmeier.

Y todo "debido a sus estrechos vínculos con Rusia", informó la publicación Bild en referencia a los círculos gubernamentales ucranianos.

t.me/Soldierline/3147


----------



## Nicors (12 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Finlandia tiene las mismas posibilidades de ser invadida por russia estando en la otan que sin estarlo.
> 
> Otra cosa es que estando en la otan, se le ocurra instalar lanzadores de misiles...
> 
> ...



Ya empezáis los prorusos ha decir que no va haber invasión jajaj no aprendéis coño.


Sinjar dijo:


> Es curioso que pongáis la voz en el cielo cuando ha entrado en la guerra Rusia tras 8 años de guerra civil en Ucrania, y no os haya molestado u os molesten (es más, los negáis) los abusos y matanzas que ha hecho el gobierno ucraniano contra sus propios ciudadanos.



Guerra civil si, ya está bien de cuentos chinos. Una invasion rusa que empezó en el Donbas y continuó en Crimea.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (12 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



Liu Sivaya es la que participaba en la Sexta y en Horizonte, no?


----------



## npintos (12 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Un desconocido abrió fuego en una estación de metro de nueva York. Varias personas resultaron heridas. También se reportan explosiones/aplausos. Reportan al menos 5 lesionados con heridas de bala.
> 
> La policía está buscando a un hombre con una máscara de gas y un mono de trabajo naranja.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/41757



Es que si no cuela lo del Sarín ruso en Mariupol, algo hay que hacer...

Quien le dice, tal vez hasta resucite el benemérito Osama.


----------



## Harman (12 Abr 2022)

Esta bestia ya no está siendo tratada. Ucrania ha cruzado la línea

El policía Ucraniano, escupiendo sobre la ley y el juramento, golpea a la mujer inmovilizada en un poste, también humillada con un desnudo.

¿Saqueo? No es un hecho: tal vez rechazó el acoso de la policía o le hizo un comentario. Su crimen no está registrado — pero se registra un linchamiento de un sádico uniformado.

Estas imágenes no se mostrarán en los medios occidentales "convencionales". Pero muestran a la propia población del territorio controlado por Kiev que no habrá una vida normal bajo este poder. La alternativa es conocida — y es hora de tomar decisiones decisivas.

t.me/Soldierline/3146

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Ya empezáis los prorusos ha decir que no va haber invasión jajaj no aprendéis coño.
> 
> Guerra civil si, ya está bien de cuentos chinos. Una invasion rusa que empezó en el Donbas y continuó en Crimea.



Si es una guerra civil en ucrania. Nacionalistas ucranianos contra poblacion rusofona que no querian formar parte de un estado ultranacionalista. Punto.


----------



## Roedr (12 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Cierto. Pero hay una cosa llamativa con Canarias. Los UsA tienen sus efectivos del flanco Sur desperdigados entre Sigonella, Rota y, lo más curioso, Lajes, donde tienen una base montada en un ridículo aeropuerto en una isla pequeñísima en la que debe ser un problema alojar a un contingente extra por enano que sea (Terceira es del tamaño de La Gomera y tiene 50k habitantes).
> 
> Y en Canarias hay dos sitios ideales para megabases. Uno es Gando, donde ya está la base aérea y hay un gran radar en la cumbre de la isla. Sólo habría que hacer una base naval, y la punta de Gando es ideal para situarla por el lado Sur.
> 
> Si quieren, cogiendo un trozo de Jandía, ahi se puede hacer desde cero lo que quieran, una gran base aeronaval. Pero en lugar de eso se quedan en la minúscula isla portuguesa. Y puede que piensen a largo plazo quitarnos las islas usando de proxy al moro. Para ahora no sería, igual que lo de C&M tampoco (eso le toca al hijo, en cuanto muera Priscilla ya legitimada por hacer logrado el Sáhara, le deja al hijo lo otro).



La discusión de Canarias, C&M, que si OTAN o no OTAN carece de sentido para mí. En caso de conflicto con Marruecos, estaremos SOLOS frente a Marruecos. En cambio Marruecos contará como mínimo con el apoyo de Francia, y probablemente de UK para jodernos. 

Debemos preocuparnos por tener un ejército que de miedo y nukes. Es la única forma de tener soberanía.


----------



## Harman (12 Abr 2022)

Declaraciones del presidente de Bielorrusia, Alexander Lukashenko

— Expresó su agradecimiento a los militares rusos involucrados en la operación en Ucrania y enfatizó que están protegiendo a Rusia.

- Minsk, con la ayuda de la Federación rusa, logró revivir las competencias anteriores en el campo espacial y desarrollar otras nuevas.

- Es hora de que Estados Unidos regrese a un pasado no muy lejano y recuerde al líder que quería cambiar el mundo; luego ganamos.

- Estados Unidos empuja a Polonia y los Estados bálticos a la confrontación con Bielorrusia.

- Se necesita un poco de tiempo para que el mundo comience a morir de hambre; sin fertilizantes, la cosecha no sucede.

t.me/Soldierline/3145


----------



## Evangelion (12 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


>



Una puñetera antipodemita como fuente de referencia del abuelo comunista.
Extraños compañeros hace la guerra


----------



## niraj (12 Abr 2022)

EEUU busca que la guerra en Ucrania se prolongue unos 10 años


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (12 Abr 2022)

Las Canarias si entran en la OTAN pero Ceuta y melilla no.









Los dos únicos territorios de España que están fuera de la OTAN


Nuestro país forma parte de la Alianza Atlántica desde el año 1982, y se convirtió en el decimosexto país en incorporarse de los 30 que conforman la OTAN.



as.com


----------



## crocodile (12 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El presidente de Ucrania, Vladimir zelensky, se negó a recibir en Kiev al presidente alemán Steinmeier.
> 
> Y todo "debido a sus estrechos vínculos con Rusia", informó la publicación Bild en referencia a los círculos gubernamentales ucranianos.
> 
> t.me/Soldierline/3147



El gayer nazi encima se pone chulo con sus chupapollas europedos, si es que no puede haber más retards traidores en la Unión Euroyankee , es alucinante


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (12 Abr 2022)

niraj dijo:


> EEUU busca que la guerra en Ucrania se prolongue unos 10 años



China no va a permitir el empobrecimiento de Europa que busca EEUU. Nosotros para China somos clientes importantes. A Japón y a Corea tampoco le interesa dicho escenario.


----------



## Tierra Azul (12 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1022708



acuerdate de afeitar el prepucio tontopollas, llevas 10 anos aparentando ser judio cuando eres lo que eres un puto sionista y bufón ilustre del foro


----------



## Harman (12 Abr 2022)

El triste Milán a merced de los fanáticos

Primer vídeo: personas con banderas ucranianas gritando "rusos, fuera de la plaza". Una chica rusa se mete en una discusión con ellos, toda la conversación es en italiano. Y al final, la chica se va, porque las mujeres enfadadas ya han empezado a abalanzarse sobre su hijo.

El segundo vídeo: un niño le ruega a su madre que se vaya de la plaza, lejos de las locas, y su madre le dice: "¡Más, yo soy rusa y tú eres ruso!

Un vídeo muy revelador que describe lo que está ocurriendo en el mundo en su conjunto. Las cabezas de la gente se apoderan de una agresión incontrolable de odio hacia todo lo ruso. Ven todo como una amenaza, aunque la mayor amenaza son ellos mismos. Es horrible.

t.me/Soldierline/3148

_2 Videos en el enlace_


----------



## Castellano (12 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El presidente de Ucrania, Vladimir zelensky, se negó a recibir en Kiev al presidente alemán Steinmeier.
> 
> Y todo "debido a sus estrechos vínculos con Rusia", informó la publicación Bild en referencia a los círculos gubernamentales ucranianos.
> 
> t.me/Soldierline/3147



Quién no se de cuenta que Zelenski es una marioneta, un actor de serie B al servicio de USA está ciego.

Están intentando que Alemania renuncie al gas y petróleo ruso, a sabiendas que es su ruina, solo para beneficiar a los yankis


----------



## MiguelLacano (12 Abr 2022)

Frente económico


----------



## Harman (12 Abr 2022)

A juzgar por el testimonio de uno de los marines de la Brigada 36 que se abrió paso desde Mariupol, pero no por mucho tiempo, el mando ucraniano les provocó deliberadamente para que rompieran el cerco mintiendo que el apoyo estaba en Zachatovka y que debían llegar allí. Zachatovka está actualmente a 30 kilómetros detrás del frente, bajo nuestro control. Sólo Zelensky y Zaluzhny decidiendo sacrificar a los marines por el bien de la imagen. Esto no es nada nuevo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41766


----------



## John Nash (12 Abr 2022)

Un tiroteo en un vagón de metro de Nueva York causa 23 heridos


La policía identifica al atacante, un hombre negro de 62 años que antes de disparar gritó a los viajeros: “Empiecen a correr”




elpais.com





Parece que no ha sido Putin. Salvo que Zelenski diga lo contrario.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (12 Abr 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Quién no se de cuenta que Zelenski es una marioneta, un actor de serie B al servicio de USA está ciego.
> 
> Están intentando que Alemania renuncie al gas y petróleo ruso, a sabiendas que es su ruina, solo para beneficiar a los yankis



Alemania esta actuando bajo la presión que le mete USA. La pregunta es hasta donde estaría dispuesto a llegar EEUU en caso de que varios Estados Europeos tornen en disidentes a su causa.


----------



## Josant2022 (12 Abr 2022)

Amenaza rusa de ataque químico









Un ataque químico para "sacar a las ratas de sus agujeros": la amenaza del líder prorruso del Donbás


Eduard Basurin, secretario de prensa del comando militar de la República Popular de Donetsk, amenazó con utilizar armas químicas en una planta siderúrgica en Mariúpol.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Harman (12 Abr 2022)

Rusia y Kirguistán unen defensa aérea

Según el jefe adjunto del Comité de defensa aérea en el Consejo de Ministros de defensa de los países de la CEI, el coronel general Yuri Sinkhov, el proyecto de acuerdo ya está dirigido a un acuerdo nacional

t.me/boris_rozhin/41765


----------



## Elimina (12 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Filias y fobias al margen, hay que reconocer que es impresionante lo que están resistiendo.



¿Los escudos humanos? Sí. Esos, sí.


----------



## ccartech (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## MiguelLacano (12 Abr 2022)

Farlopensky ejerciendo su democracia. No saldrá en nuestros medio-basuras.


----------



## Harman (12 Abr 2022)

Cabe señalar que hace un par de días ya se publicaron fotos de Zachativka tras el fin de los combates, donde se apilaba una masa de equipo ucraniano t.me/c/1299018745/2995908.
El frente se ha desplazado desde Zachativka hacia el norte, hacia Ugledar. La posibilidad de que los rompedores lleguen a Zachatovka para tomar la aldea y luego abrirse paso hacia Ugledar parece dudosa, aunque se podría suponer que al acercarse a Zachatovka, se podría haber lanzado algún tipo de ataque de grupo blindado combinado desde Ugledar para hacer frente a los rompedores. Pero no se llegó a eso.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41768


----------



## Harman (12 Abr 2022)

El barrido de Mariupol. Un soldado de las AFU se rinde a los chechenos. El resto se esconde en una casa y tienen miedo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41769

Crónicas de la batalla de Mariupol.​Los combatientes rusos que liberan uno de los edificios chocan con el enemigo. Un soldado rendido les informa de que hay cuatro hombres más dentro.​​Isa Taimaskhanov "Hamás" ofrece varias veces al enemigo que se rinda. Pero los soldados, atemorizados por la propaganda ucraniana, tienen miedo incluso de asomar el cuello. "Hamás no está acostumbrado a las negociaciones largas.​​Una vez más, recuerdo a todos los combatientes de las AFU y a los oficiales del SBU que se rindan y estén con nosotros. No estamos luchando contra ti, estamos luchando contra el mal.​​t.me/RKadyrov_95/1862​


----------



## Fauna iberica (12 Abr 2022)

La CIA trabajando a destajo.

Ahora le toca a Iran utilizando a los follacabras talibanes, sus amiguitos de siempre.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (12 Abr 2022)

```
https://twitter.com/dgaytandzhieva/status/1513678448279146498
```



Spoiler


----------



## Harman (12 Abr 2022)

Otro Humvee trofeo Ucraniano con el módulo médico Bartek B4731 en Mariupol. En total, las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania de 2016 a 2019 recibieron 60 vehículos sanitarios Humvee Bertek b473 de los Estados Unidos como asistencia técnica militar. (Vídeo)

t.me/boris_rozhin/41771


----------



## Harman (12 Abr 2022)

Tres soldados heridos de las AFU acaban de ser llevados al hospital de Novoazovsk. Se habían rendido.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41772


----------



## Seronoser (12 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Rusia y Kirguistán unen defensa aérea
> 
> Según el jefe adjunto del Comité de defensa aérea en el Consejo de Ministros de defensa de los países de la CEI, el coronel general Yuri Sinkhov, el proyecto de acuerdo ya está dirigido a un acuerdo nacional
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/41765



Para esto sirve básicamente, el haber puesto los cojones sobre la mesa en Ucrania.
Para que las ex republicas vuelvan al redil.
Y quien no lo haga (Kazakhstan por ejemplo está haciendo el gilipollas últimamente), se tendrá que atener a las consecuencias


----------



## Harman (12 Abr 2022)

Poco a poco, los atributos del antiguo gobierno están cambiando en las zonas liberadas. En Novovasylivka, región de Zaporizhzhia, se ha retirado la bandera ucraniana.

Los lugareños dan una alegre bienvenida a los militares rusos y les desean lo mejor.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41773

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## MiguelLacano (12 Abr 2022)

Buenas noticias.


----------



## Harman (12 Abr 2022)

Guerra de sabotaje

Saboteadores ucranianos están socavando puentes en Rusia para frenar la ofensiva contra el Donbass.

En la foto, caminos dañados en Shebekino, región de Belgorod.

t.me/ZeRada1/8382


----------



## El_Suave (12 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y es que además el gas de USA tiene muy poca salida o ninguna si no lo compramos en Europa. América del SUR no importa y en Oriente Medio hay para milenios. Sólo Europa Occidental privada de conexión con Rusia puede absorber el gas de fracking americano, que además sólo puede salir por la costa Este y el Golfo.



Cada vez que leo estas cosas, así como lo del patrón oro como solución, me pongo enfermo.

En el mundo sólo hay dos clases de gas, bueno tres, uno el gas USA, dos el gas ruso, y el tercero el gas en discusión de países como Irán, Venezuela o Argelia, que se niegan a que su gas sea gas USA, pero no tienen la fuerza de Rusia para impedir que USA se termine apropiando su

Y quien dice gas, dice petróleo o cualquier otro recurso, mineral, animal o vegetal. Los mismos tres únicos grupos:

Grupo I. De USA.

Grupo II. De Rusia o China.

Grupo III. De otros países que se niegan a entregar sus recursos a USA, y son por ello catalogados como Eje del Mal, o países "gamberros" por utilizar el término popularizado por la recientemente fallecida Madeleine Albright, y susceptibles de ser "primaverizados" o "democratizados" por ello.


----------



## Andr3ws (12 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Buenas noticias.



Si yo tengo una media de 0h, algun madafaka se esta metiendo 426h entre pecho y espalda.


----------



## MiguelLacano (12 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Amenaza rusa de ataque químico
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me parece lógico. Entre termobáricas y químico es razonable hacer un estudio y decidir. Desde luego la táctica hasta ahora seguida (para evitar víctimas civiles) ya no tiene sentido (si es que la información que tenemos es verídica.


----------



## Harman (12 Abr 2022)

Nos enviaron un video en primera persona de la tragedia sobre la que escribimos ayer, en el último fotograma del Flash del disparo.

El video pone todo en su lugar. Nuestra versión resultó ser precisa: los chicos no temían al tanque, porque era suyo, descansaban cerca del BMD ruso.

Se necesita una revisión exhaustiva del episodio, no silenciar, como se está haciendo ahora.

El último minuto de sus vidas…

t.me/ZeRada1/8384

_Video en el enlace


_


----------



## MiguelLacano (12 Abr 2022)

Frente económico


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (12 Abr 2022)

Igual es una anécdota pero... Suelo ver las noticias de la cadena alemana ARD con regularidad. Desde que ha empezado la guerra en Ucrania la versión de todos los hechos os la podéis imaginar. Pues bien, hoy me ha sorprendido el presentador explicando que Mariupol lo está defendiendo el "controvertido" batallón de ultranacionalistas de Azov. Lo podéis ver nada más empezar el vídeo:









Aktuelle Nachrichten - Inland Ausland Wirtschaft Kultur Sport - ARD Tagesschau


tagesschau live - tagesschau 100 Sekunden - die letzte Sendung von heute - Nachrichten-Audios uvm. Die wichtigsten Nachrichten online schauen und hören.




www.tagesschau.de





Se huelen algo que está pasando en Mariupol? Hasta ahora Ucrania era una democracia plena en el Tagesschau y nadie lo discutía...


----------



## Harman (12 Abr 2022)

El ex viceprimer ministro Georgiy baramidze lucha en Ucrania como parte de los mercenarios de la Legión georgiana.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41777


----------



## Arraki (12 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Nos enviaron un video en primera persona de la tragedia sobre la que escribimos ayer, en el último fotograma del Flash del disparo.
> 
> El video pone todo en su lugar. Nuestra versión resultó ser precisa: los chicos no temían al tanque, porque era suyo, descansaban cerca del BMD ruso.
> 
> ...


----------



## Malevich (12 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El presidente de Ucrania, Vladimir zelensky, se negó a recibir en Kiev al presidente alemán Steinmeier.
> 
> Y todo "debido a sus estrechos vínculos con Rusia", informó la publicación Bild en referencia a los círculos gubernamentales ucranianos.
> 
> t.me/Soldierline/3147



Y los payasos del SPD comiendo polla yanqui.
Alemania está a la altura del betún, esto le va a pasar factura unos años, y no solo económica.


----------



## MiguelLacano (12 Abr 2022)

El magnífico sistema sanitario de los yanquis!


----------



## Octubrista (12 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



En el último en instante de vídeo se ve la detonación.

¡Qué raro todo!


----------



## Harman (12 Abr 2022)

Se informa de que este S-300 fue destruido por un grupo de fuerzas especiales rusas en la región de Kiev.
Al parecer, estos son algunos eventos de marzo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41779


----------



## Peineto (12 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> La reunión con la India ha ido mal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El Deep State -estado profundo- se ha convertido hace ya años en una banda de ratas epilépticas con diarrea y dolor de muelas. Están ahora, más que nunca, en una fase muy peligrosa donde el desespero les nubla la razón.


----------



## Harman (12 Abr 2022)

Alemania bajo Merkel al menos intentó parecer una gran Potencia.
Después de ella, parece bastante patético.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41778


----------



## mazuste (12 Abr 2022)

Chapa que da para novela sobre Mariupol, de Xoaquin FIores - Nueva Resistencia
t.me/polluxnc/3383


Spoiler: Parte 1



La gente se ha preguntado cuántas "personas de alto valor" están atrapadas junto al Batallón Azov (nazi) en la planta de Azovstal en Mariupol.

(1) Azovstal es una de las mayores acerías del planeta, donde el carbón se cocea y el mineral de hierro se convierte en acero. Es una instalación enorme.

(2) Azovstal se convirtió en una enorme base para Azov, y se diseñó para transformar Mariupol en una fortaleza de estilo medieval. Los franceses estaban demasiado seguros de que Mariupol no caería.

Todo esto puede explicar el despido del jefe de la inteligencia militar francesa.

Recibimos información de París que nos permite completar el "rompecabezas" de Mariupol y comprender muchas de las cuestiones aún poco claras que rodean la situación en la ciudad.

Como saben, el territorio de Ucrania fue dividido en áreas específicas de responsabilidad de los países de la OTAN. Y en Mariupol había un gran centro de inteligencia de las Fuerzas Armadas francesas, que actuaba en interés de la alianza y del régimen de Kiev.

En algunos momentos, su personal llegó a tener cientos de especialistas, pero cuando comenzó la batalla por la ciudad, había 53 oficiales de la inteligencia militar francesa DGSE.

Se desconoce por qué no se fueron antes. Es posible que hayan decidido seguir recogiendo información hasta el último momento. Sin embargo, cuando llegó la última oportunidad para la evacuación, no pudieron salir, porque los intentos de evacuación fracasaron, pero también quizás porque los militantes de Azov con los que los franceses interactuaron simplemente no les dejaron salir.

Viendo lo que ocurría, los nazis decidieron utilizarlos como garantía de que ellos mismos serían sacados de la caldera.

Además de los franceses, en Mariupol hay un grupo de mercenarios: antiguos y actuales oficiales de Canadá, Suecia y Gran Bretaña, así como un destacamento de turcomanos sirios (takfiris) con amplia experiencia en el combate urbano en Siria. El número total de estos voluntarios no está exactamente establecido. Entre ellos puede haber funcionarios de carrera de los servicios de inteligencia del CSIS canadiense, del MUST sueco y del MI-6 británico, a los que les gusta utilizar la condición de mercenarios como tapadera. 
Así que ellos también estaban atrapados. Lo añadiré por mi cuenta: A juzgar por la forma en que los diplomáticos griegos actuaron en esta zona, se puede suponer que los militares de este país también estuvieron involucrados. Es más, Zelensky incluso mostró a dos mercenarios griegos en el parlamento griego.

El eterno actor Tsipras fingió disgusto, sólo para ocultar el verdadero papel de los mismos servicios de inteligencia griegos por los que él mismo está comprometido.

Para sacar a sus desventurados exploradores, Macron empezó a llamar al Kremlin, al que le aseguró que las tropas rusas, si París cumplía una serie de condiciones (cuyo contenido no fue revelado por los franceses), estaban dispuestas a dar un pasillo, pero para resolver la cuestión con Azov, que no deja salir a los extranjeros, hay que hablar con Zelensky.

Pero Zelensky, que también es un actor, no tiene ningún control sobre los nazis de Azov y quizá ni siquiera esté interesado en sacar a los franceses "atrapados" en Mariupol (lo que privaría a París de margen de maniobra y posiblemente contribuiría a un mayor enfrentamiento entre la UE y Rusia). En cualquier caso, no pudo o no quiso ayudar a su homólogo francés.

El canciller Scholz acudió en ayuda de Macron el 18 de marzo, y el 20 de marzo, con el consentimiento de Moscú, se envió a Mariupol un equipo de rescate de oficiales de inteligencia militar alemanes del BND. Pero los "azovitas", creyendo que ésta es la única esperanza de escapar de la ciudad cercada, tras haber incitado a Kiev a desbloquearla, convirtieron a los alemanes en rehenes, a pesar de las garantías del mando de las AFU y del mando (o mejor dicho, de la oficina de representación) del regimiento Azov situado en Kiev.


----------



## bigmaller (12 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Ya empezáis los prorusos ha decir que no va haber invasión jajaj no aprendéis coño.



Los que algo nos oliamos sabíamos que algo iba a haber. Si tiras de emeroteca, veras que muchos deciamos que el este del Dnieper y la costa era lo maximo y el donbass lo minimo para despues dejar provincias rusofilas dentro de una ukrania "plural".
el primer dia me quede acojonado al ver el largo del frente. 

Y como ni cristo sabe que tiene russia en mente.... Solo cabe esperar.
No sabemos nadie ni los máximos ni minimos rusos. 

Pero por ahora..... Y con mas razon desde el repliegue del norte... . . La forma que esta cogiendo la cosa es lo que nosotros deciamos. 


Aunque os joda...


----------



## Harman (12 Abr 2022)

Ucrania ya está robando a los comerciantes para alimentar a las AFU. Esto ya es el fin

Los agentes del Servicio Estatal de Fronteras de Ucrania han encontrado en la aduana un contenedor refrigerado con más de 20 toneladas de carne, de vacuno, que pertenecía a un empresario bielorruso.

El movimiento de la carga se ha detenido. El GBI envió los materiales a la administración militar con la iniciativa de confiscar y transferir por la fuerza la propiedad a favor de Ucrania para las necesidades de las AFU. Su valor es de 1,6 millones de UAH.

t.me/Soldierline/3151


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (12 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Una puñetera antipodemita como fuente de referencia del abuelo comunista.
> Extraños compañeros hace la guerra



A mi quien da el mensaje me da lo mismo... lo importante es el mensaje. Tienes algina explicacion que deje bien a TVE sobre ese video y esa supuesta ayuda humanitaria de ucrania con la Z en las cajas?


Elimina dijo:


> ¡Gracias! De verdad, te iba a preguntar cómo eras capaz de ver esa mierda entera. Pero al ir directamente a las cajas de ayuda con la Z, me has alegrado el día
> Lo malo de RTVE es que parece más seria. Y las burradas son tan gordas como las que dice Matías.



Hay que verlo todo precisamente para sacar esos "pequeños detalles"


----------



## BHAN83 (12 Abr 2022)

alguien puede entrar a www.rt.com desde España?





__





Accediendo a Sputniknews.com desde el paraiso de la libertad y la democracia occidental


https://hidemy.name/en/proxy-list/countries/russian-federation/ https://5socks.net/Manual/browser_en.html No hay otra forma hoyga, con tor no lo consigo porque siempre salgo por ips de otros paises europeos donde tb esta capado sputniknews https://sputniknews.com/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MiguelLacano (12 Abr 2022)

Frente interior. Nuestros oligarcas nos preparan el camino. Idiocracia acelerada en marcha.


----------



## bigmaller (12 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Nos enviaron un video en primera persona de la tragedia sobre la que escribimos ayer, en el último fotograma del Flash del disparo.
> 
> El video pone todo en su lugar. Nuestra versión resultó ser precisa: los chicos no temían al tanque, porque era suyo, descansaban cerca del BMD ruso.
> 
> ...



DEP. 

Mala suerte y mala comunicacion.


----------



## bigmaller (12 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Alemania esta actuando bajo la presión que le mete USA. La pregunta es hasta donde estaría dispuesto a llegar EEUU en caso de que varios Estados Europeos tornen en disidentes a su causa.



Creo que esa fase ya no existe. Europa ya ha decidido ( los que mueven los hilos). 

Queda algun berso politico suelto al que pronto se le ofrecera una buena jubilacion para que cambie de opinion.. . Y si no acepta.... Se le saldra el coche en la curba... O habra un video en una sauna gay, o un loco le pegara un tiro.


----------



## Nicors (12 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Los que algo nos oliamos sabíamos que algo iba a haber. Si tiras de emeroteca, veras que muchos deciamos que el este del Dnieper y la costa era lo maximo y el donbass lo minimo para despues dejar provincias rusofilas dentro de una ukrania "plural".
> el primer dia me quede acojonado al ver el largo del frente.
> 
> Y como ni cristo sabe que tiene russia en mente.... Solo cabe esperar.
> ...



Tu decías muchas cosas: tanto burro como burra a ver si acertabais. Desde el puesto de mando de tu sofá claro. A mi lo que me jode es gente como tú, tan aparentemente cercano en fines políticos domésticos y tan alejado en la caso de la invasión. 
Porque coño seguis la propaganda Rusa? No hubo nada de eso de guerra civil en el Donbas, fue una operación especial típica Rusa, como en Crimea y ahora en Mali.
Estudiate bien lo de Mali, están muy cerca.


----------



## Peineto (12 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Nos pasa a mucho
> 
> Que hablan realmente? Como los amenazan? O como funciona?
> 
> ...



Funciona todo en base a una total, completa y absoluta falta de principios. Todo es humo, antes vendían crecepelo, ahora venden paraísos en la Tierra.


----------



## amcxxl (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## manodura79 (12 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Nos enviaron un video en primera persona de la tragedia sobre la que escribimos ayer, en el último fotograma del Flash del disparo.
> 
> El video pone todo en su lugar. Nuestra versión resultó ser precisa: los chicos no temían al tanque, porque era suyo, descansaban cerca del BMD ruso.
> 
> ...



Tremendo. Pues menuda escabechina provocó el tanquista de gatillo fácil.


----------



## amcxxl (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## BHAN83 (12 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Frente interior. Nuestros oligarcas nos preparan el camino. Idiocracia acelerada en marcha.



Obligatorio deberia ser la educacion basica para trabajar y conseguir dinero con el que subsistir.

La educacion ideologica fuera de las aulas, eso incluye filosofia e historia, y mucha mas mierda que sigue siendo obligatoria.


----------



## BHAN83 (12 Abr 2022)

Te da algun mensaje de censura o simplemente no te conecta?


----------



## bigmaller (12 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Tu decías muchas cosas: tanto burro como burra a ver si acertabais. Desde el puesto de mando de tu sofá claro. A mi lo que me jode es gente como tú, tan aparentemente cercano en fines políticos domésticos y tan alejado en la caso de la invasión.
> Porque coño seguis la propaganda Rusa? No hubo nada de eso de guerra civil en el Donbas, fue una operación especial típica Rusa, como en Crimea y ahora en Mali.
> Estudiate bien lo de Mali, están muy cerca.



Dime donde decia yo que NO iban a atacar.

Mira la hemeroteca. Las entrevistas los dias anteriores de la guerra.

Incluso Baños decia que no era imposible.

Pablo gonzalez el periodista que estubo años en el donbass decia lo mismo.

Improbable pero no imposible.

Claro que "te jode". Os jode lo incomodo. Lo que hace tambalear totems que teneis que ni sabeis si tienen cimientos.

Rusia se defiende. Fin. Es asi.

Las cueltas que dieron macron, scholz, draghi y compañia los dias anteriores.... Las brabuconadas de zelenski sobre armamento nuclear...... Era un órdago de farol de USA.....


Y russia... Oliendose esto desde hace seis meses... Y despues de hablarlo con china... . Quiso el órdago.

Todavía no sabemos quien ganará la partida, pero lo que si sabemos es que europa esta muuuuuy nerviosa porque sus cartas son una mierda... Solo cuenta con la mano de su compañero USA.


Y USA juega contra dos manos de cartas de los dos compañeros contrarios. Rusia y CHINA.


NO ES LO QUE QUIERO NI LO QUE ME APETECE NI LO QUE ME GUSTARIA. ES LO QUE VEO.


EDITO: En qué te basas para decir que no hubo guerra civil en donbass?


----------



## Bulldozerbass (12 Abr 2022)

NBC News ha publicado un nuevo informe, que cita a varios funcionarios anónimos de EE. UU., titulado con humor: "En una ruptura con el pasado, EE. con el pasado, Estados Unidos está utilizando inteligencia para librar una guerra de información con Rusia, incluso si la información no es sólida como una roca)".

Los funcionarios dicen que la administración de Biden se apresuró a publicar "información "poco confiable" o "basada más en análisis o incluso completamente falsa, para librar una guerra de información contra Putin.

El informe afirma que, con ese fin, el gobierno de los EE. UU. hizo deliberadamente afirmaciones falsas o mal documentadas sobre ataques inminentes con armas químicas, sobre los planes rusos de realizar un ataque de bandera falsa en Donbass para justificar una invasión, sobre información errónea de los asesores de Putin y sobre la búsqueda de Rusia de suministros de armas de China.









US-Beamte geben zu, dass sie die Öffentlichkeit in Bezug auf Russland einfach anlügen


Ich dachte, ich würde mit Ihnen allen einen kurzen Bericht von Caitlin Johnstone über die nächste Stufe des Wahnsinns teilen, die wir jetzt im Propaganda-/Informationskrieg mit Russland erreicht ha…




uncutnews.ch


----------



## Nicors (12 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Dime donde decia yo que NO iban a atacar.
> 
> Mira la hemeroteca. Las entrevistas los dias anteriores de la guerra.
> 
> ...



Rusia se defiende atacando entonces, entiendo que el genocidio de los civiles ucranianos, de los 4,5 millones de exiliados es porque Rusia se tenía que defender. No dices que quien atacó primero fue Rusia invadiendo en Donbas y Crimea en 2014 y en el resto ahora. En fin, buena tarde.


----------



## Peineto (12 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> ¿Estará motivado o será consecuencia de la propia dinámica general? Yo propongo que tal vez sea así, en mi opinión de mierda.



Si es un caso aislado, alta probabilidad de un chalado suelto. Si se dan varios más a intervalos de tiempo y lugar, alta probabilidad de maniobra para tratar de prohibir la tenencia de armas por la población.


----------



## El_Suave (12 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Creo que esa fase ya no existe. Europa ya ha decidido ( los que mueven los hilos).
> 
> Queda algun berso politico suelto al que pronto se le ofrecera una buena jubilacion para que cambie de opinion.. . Y si no acepta.... Se le saldra el coche en la curba... O habra un video en una sauna gay, o un loco le pegara un tiro.



Coincido, aquí no se atreve a ir contracorriente no ya "ni dios", es que no se atreve a ir contracorriente ni el Papa, no vaya a ser que le primavericen el Vaticano. Y no es broma, no en vano llevan tantos años dando la turra con la pederastia en la Iglesia Católica. Se trata de mantener siempre una espada de Damócles pendiente sobre la cabeza de cualquier poder que no controlan totalmente para evitar que se rebele.

Llamese pederastia en el caso de la Iglesia Católica, independentismo catalán y amenaza marroquí en el caso de España, o Ucrania, Polonia, y los bálticos, como cuña entre Rusia y Alemania.

Como para pedir a los pobrecitos de "Podemos" que vayan contra corriente e insistan en el no a la OTAN, no al aumento del presupuesto militar, y no al envío de armas a Ucrania. Es lo mismo que pedir que se inmolen, ahora que han pisado moqueta.


----------



## rejon (12 Abr 2022)

*El alcalde de Mariupol cifra en 21.000 los civiles muertos en la invasión.*
El alcalde de la ciudad asediada de Mariupol dice que la última estimación es que alrededor de* 21.000 residentes civiles* ha sido asesinados desde el comienzo de la invasión rusa. Vadym Boichenko dijo que había sido difícil calcular el número exacto de víctimas desde que comenzaron los combates calle a calle. En esta ciudad del sureste de Ucrania, asediada desde hace más de 40 días por el ejército ruso y destruida en gran parte, la situación humanitaria es dramática. El asesor presidencial ucraniano Mijailo Podoliak afirmó en un tuit que "decenas de miles" de personas han muerto allí y "90% de las casas" fueron destruidas.


----------



## Tierra Azul (12 Abr 2022)

rusos recibiendo con amor a los putos nanzis (video nuevo sobre la parte que faltaba por saber de los ukros muertos por fogonazo ruso):




__





Tanque ruso dispara a quema ropa a soldados ucranianos


¿Les ha pasado algo a los ucranianos?




www.burbuja.info





Mas abono pal campo que se jodan


----------



## bigmaller (12 Abr 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Obligatorio deberia ser la educacion basica para trabajar y conseguir dinero con el que subsistir.
> 
> La educacion ideologica fuera de las aulas, eso incluye filosofia e historia, y mucha mas mierda que sigue siendo obligatoria.



Estoy de acuerdo. Pero eso es lo ultimo que un estado quiere. Diversidad de pensamiento.


Nicors dijo:


> Rusia se defiende atacando entonces, entiendo que el genocidio de los civiles ucranianos, de los 4,5 millones de exiliados es porque Rusia se tenía que defender. No dices que quien atacó primero fue Rusia invadiendo en Donbas y Crimea en 2014 y en el resto ahora. En fin, buena tarde.



Todos se "defienden" Atacando. USA lleva exportando guerras "por su seguridad" Desde hace 50 años

Dos millones de ukranianos exiliados estan en rusia. Por qué ?


----------



## rejon (12 Abr 2022)

*Mueren dos miembros de Cáritas en un ataque en Mariúpol.*
Dos miembros de la organización católica Cáritas y cinco familiares murieron en marzo durante un ataque en Mariúpol, la ciudad de Ucrania asediada desde hace más de 40 días por el ejército ruso, anunció este el martes la entidad religiosa.

El ataque "tuvo lugar probablemente el 15 de marzo, cuando un tanque disparó contra el edificio en que se encontraba la sede de Cáritas en Mariupol, matando a dos miembros del personal y cinco de sus familiares", indicó Caritas Internationalis en un comunicado.

La organización, especializada en asistencia a los pobres y refugiados, precisó que "todavía no tiene suficientes elementos para determinar lo qué pasó", pero cree que "probablemente el personal de Cáritas y sus familias se habían refugiado en ese centro durante un bombardeo".


----------



## BHAN83 (12 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo. Pero eso es lo ultimo que un estado quiere. Diversidad de pensamiento.



Ni que estuviera prohibido estudiar filosofia o lo que te salga del cipote.

Nunca ha sido tan facil como ahora acceder casi gratis a cualquier libro de filosofia.

Vivimos en A Brave New World, no en Fahrenheit 451, ni en 1984.


----------



## mazuste (12 Abr 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Obligatorio deberia ser la educacion basica para trabajar y conseguir dinero con el que subsistir.
> 
> La educacion ideologica fuera de las aulas, eso incluye filosofia e historia, y mucha mas mierda que sigue siendo obligatoria.



Eso ya lo hacen en EEUU, y mire usted como andan de inteligentes...


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (12 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El presidente de Ucrania, Vladimir zelensky, se negó a recibir en Kiev al presidente alemán Steinmeier.
> 
> Y todo "debido a sus estrechos vínculos con Rusia", informó la publicación Bild en referencia a los círculos gubernamentales ucranianos.
> 
> t.me/Soldierline/3147



Pero quién se cree qué es este imbécil? Está crecidito el tío. Cualquiera diría que le han puesto dosis doble de Obamina. Payaso…


----------



## Jotagb (12 Abr 2022)

Beneficio estadounidense de la duración de la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania 

Desde el comienzo de la operación militar especial de Rusia en Ucrania, las cotizaciones de las acciones de Lockheed Martin se han disparado en más del 18 %, Raytheon Technologies Cogroration-Dynamics, en un 12,5 %.

Los armeros en el extranjero reciben importantes beneficios del suministro de armas a Ucrania y, por supuesto, están muy interesados en que las hostilidades duren el mayor tiempo posible y sean lo más sangrientas posible.


----------



## BHAN83 (12 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Eso ya lo hacen en EEUU, y mire usted como andan de inteligentes...



La elite de EEUU es la elite del mundo, economicamente e intelectualmente.

La clase baja de EEUU tiene 7 hervores menos que su homologa española, pero no tiene porqué ser por la educación obligatoria.


----------



## Nicors (12 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo. Pero eso es lo ultimo que un estado quiere. Diversidad de pensamiento.
> 
> 
> Todos se "defienden" Atacando. USA lleva exportando guerras "por su seguridad" Desde hace 50 años
> ...



4,5. Se fueron por la invasión rusa es evidente.


----------



## rejon (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## mazuste (12 Abr 2022)

* Llamada telefónica entre el mercenario británico 'cossackgundi' y su amigo *
_*momentos antes de rendirse (llora y se emociona porque sabe que le colgarán*_
* tras el tribunal militar)*
t.me/intelslava/24994


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (12 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Amenaza rusa de ataque químico
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Donde pone que sea una amenaza rusa?

INVENT


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (12 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Rusia se defiende atacando entonces, entiendo que el genocidio de los civiles ucranianos, de los 4,5 millones de exiliados es porque Rusia se tenía que defender. No dices que quien atacó primero fue Rusia invadiendo en Donbas y Crimea en 2014 y en el resto ahora. En fin, buena tarde.



Pues claro que se tenia que defender. Lo que ocurre es que no se lo esperaban despues de que el maidanazo les saliera bien y Rusia se lo comiera con patatas.

Iba EE.UU a permitir que Mexico o Canada entraran en el Pacto de Varsovia?


----------



## Egam (12 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ya ha dicho Maricron que nos preparemos para acoger a 60M de refugiados en Europa y va a ser por el desastre alimentario que han creado estos imbéciles.Vamos, que serán 60M de nuevos pensionistas con alta proporción de hombres como es costumbre en el caso solamente de los "refugiados" que vienen a Europa.



Se dice y se comenta en los foros rusos, que Macron no para de llamar a Putin y que este.ya hace le pidió sacar a todos los franceses que no debían estar ahí antes de la segunda vuelta de las elecciones o...


----------



## Hal8995 (12 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> las esclavas sesuales existen hay fotos?



Joer tío como eres...

Te ponen una foto de ellas y te apuntas a un vuelo nocturno de esos en helicóptero.


----------



## cryfar74 (12 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El barrido de Mariupol. Un soldado de las AFU se rinde a los chechenos. El resto se esconde en una casa y tienen miedo.



Como dice el refran..."el que teme algo debe"

A saber que habran hecho cuando se creian fuertes...


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (12 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> El ukro enano y su amigo Tasio de muerte en venecia pq cojones no están en banderistán muriendo por la gloriosa ukraina?



Están mejor borrachos al solecito.


----------



## rejon (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## piru (12 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Nos enviaron un video en primera persona de la tragedia sobre la que escribimos ayer, en el último fotograma del Flash del disparo.
> 
> El video pone todo en su lugar. Nuestra versión resultó ser precisa: los chicos no temían al tanque, porque era suyo, descansaban cerca del BMD ruso.
> 
> ...




No condigo distinguir la señal táctica del tanque. Parece [Z] pero los ukras ni se inmutan ¿alguien puede traducir lo que dicen?


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Rusia se defiende atacando entonces, entiendo que el genocidio de los civiles ucranianos, de los 4,5 millones de exiliados es porque Rusia se tenía que defender. No dices que quien atacó primero fue Rusia invadiendo en Donbas y Crimea en 2014 y en el resto ahora. En fin, buena tarde.



Veamos el marcador simultaneo dardo: USA: Afganistán, Yugoslavia, Iraq, Libia y Siria
Rusia: Ucrania.
Rusia tiene cuatro vales todavia a usar.


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>



Tienes link que no sea de Facebook?


----------



## MiguelLacano (12 Abr 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Obligatorio deberia ser la educacion basica para trabajar y conseguir dinero con el que subsistir.
> 
> La educacion ideologica fuera de las aulas, eso incluye filosofia e historia, y mucha mas mierda que sigue siendo obligatoria.



Impresionante! Se le ve a ustec puesto y culto de cojones... y con ganas de asnar al personal, sin complejos...


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Igual es una anécdota pero... Suelo ver las noticias de la cadena alemana ARD con regularidad. Desde que ha empezado la guerra en Ucrania la versión de todos los hechos os la podéis imaginar. Pues bien, hoy me ha sorprendido el presentador explicando que Mariupol lo está defendiendo el "controvertido" batallón de ultranacionalistas de Azov. Lo podéis ver nada más empezar el vídeo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se va destapando el pastel. Ya no es ser comunista ni mierdas de esas, es la hipocresia de occidente y el NOM con el tema lo que revienta.


----------



## rejon (12 Abr 2022)

Algunos parlamentarios noruegos están discutiendo una posible transferencia de NASAMS, excelentes sistemas de defensa aérea, a Ucrania.
Este sistema de rango medio sería inmensamente útil para Ucrania y aumentaría su éxito al negar la superioridad aérea de Rusia.


----------



## Tierra Azul (12 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Veamos el marcador simultaneo dardo: USA: Afganistán, Yugoslavia, Iraq, Libia y Siria
> Rusia: Ucrania.
> Rusia tiene cuatro vales todavia a usar.



Serbia


----------



## mazuste (12 Abr 2022)

Según Mercouris, su vídeo de "Duran", el líder austriaco fue enviado a Moscú por Scholz, 
que no se atreve a generar problemas en su gobierno si fuera. Y que la razón principal
por la que el líder austriaco fue, en lugar de llamar por teléfono, es porque el único lugar
seguro para hablar en Europa sin ser escuchado es el Kremlin. Así que el Mercouris cree
que Scholz envía al líder austriaco para encontrar una forma de mantener diálogo con Putin
para encontrar una salida a la crisis energética y dejar la puerta abierta para después de que
los rusos ganen la guerra.
Están cagaos...


----------



## Harman (12 Abr 2022)

Los médicos del hospital regional central de Novoazovsk atienden a los militares cautivos de las AFU. El 12 de abril, tres heridos de la 36ª brigada de marines de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas fueron llevados allí. Según los militares de la Milicia Popular de la DNR, se trata de prisioneros de un grupo del enemigo que intentó salir de Mariupol el día anterior.

Vídeo: Andrey Marmyshev/TASS

t.me/boris_rozhin/41800


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> A mi quien da el mensaje me da lo mismo... lo importante es el mensaje. Tienes algina explicacion que deje bien a TVE sobre ese video y esa supuesta ayuda humanitaria de ucrania con la Z en las cajas?
> 
> 
> Hay que verlo todo precisamente para sacar esos "pequeños detalles"



Es que es descarado, y los otanitas siguen sin aceptar la manipulación de sus amos. Es acojonante. Disonancia cognitiva de manual.


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Se va destapando el pastel. Ya no es ser comunista ni mierdas de esas, es la hipocresia de occidente y el NOM con el tema lo que revienta.



Yo soy comunista o una de esas mierdas, ¿tienes algún problema con eso?


----------



## Harman (12 Abr 2022)

¡Ahora lo has visto todo! Occidente progresista, sufriendo por sus propias sanciones, vende en las tiendas un Cuarto de repollo.


----------



## Epicii (12 Abr 2022)

Zelensky terminara colgado como Mussolini, o exiliado en Miami como otros títeres de EEUU?


----------



## Harman (12 Abr 2022)

Steinmeier: "esta guerra requerirá durante mucho tiempo nuestro apoyo, nuestra capacidad de defensa, nuestra disposición a soportar la carga. En este momento, una cosa está clara: es imposible volver a la normalidad de las relaciones con Rusia bajo Putin".

Grosero y miope. Tal "fórmula de Steinmeier" no funcionará.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41797


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Zelensky terminara colgado como Mussolini, o exiliado en Miami como otros títeres de EEUU?



Yo lo metería en las celdas verdes del antiguo edificio de seguros de la Plaza de la Lubianka y llamaria a algún veterano del NKVD experto en ucranianos.


----------



## mazuste (12 Abr 2022)

- "El retorno de la política de grandes potencias en el siglo XXI"

Una de las pocas luces liberales del planeta, John Mearsheimer, arremete contra Europa 
por convencer a los europeos de que los rusos son los malos:


----------



## Harman (12 Abr 2022)

Nada fuera de lo común, sólo la artista ucraniana Alisa Kovaleva viajando por Europa en lugar del manicomio.
Hizo una actuación en Berlín, cubierta de sangre y arrastrándose por la plaza con la bandera ucraniana.
Al parecer, se trata de un nuevo tipo de publicidad para las almohadillas.

t.me/belvestnik/22269

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## rejon (12 Abr 2022)

Interesante.


----------



## Harman (12 Abr 2022)

En el avance de Mariupol. Los rumores y las discrepancias abundan. Esto es lo que se sabe del proyecto de @wargonzo, lo desglosaré en cajas y cifras.

En la planta de Ilyich había unos 1.500 neonazis (combatientes de Azov y de las AFU) en el momento de la ruptura.

Unos 800 de ellos iban a ir a la ruptura en la primera columna, mientras que el resto tenía que salir por el pasillo que habrían cortado.

El convoy estaba formado por unos 120 vehículos, entre ellos. A la cabeza del convoy había un tanque, dos vehículos autopropulsados Gvozdika y hasta 10 BMP, así como MTLB, vehículos blindados y camiones.

Más de 100 marines ucranianos se rindieron. Incluido el subcomandante de la 36ª Brigada de Marines de las AFU.

Más de la mitad de los que estaban a punto de abrirse paso se retiraron a la fábrica. Varias docenas fueron destruidas por un ataque de artillería del DNR. Hasta 10 grupos de 3-4 se dispersaron e intentaron romper el cerco. La operación para encontrarlos y eliminarlos está en curso.

De ahí que haya pruebas de un segundo avance más pequeño. Se trata de estos grupos errantes, con los que las fuerzas especiales y los combatientes de los puestos entran en combate en caso de ser detectados. De ahí el control más exhaustivo de los coches en la carretera Volnovakha-Mariupol.

Así que no hay pánico.

@wargonzo

t.me/boris_rozhin/41796


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Serbia



Lo ha puesto..

Añadiría a Yemen y todas las dictaduras sudamericanas puestas a dedo por la CIA.


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Yo soy comunista o una de esas mierdas, ¿tienes algún problema con eso?



Lo digo porque no todos los que apoyamos a Rusia, nos consideramos comunistas. Relajate.


----------



## cryfar74 (12 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> No condigo distinguir la señal táctica del tanque. Parece [Z] pero los ukras ni se inmutan ¿alguien puede traducir lo que dicen?



En fin cuando lees.." los chicos no temían al tanque, porque era suyo " tu que entiendes?

El tanque era Ucro, esta claro no les vio el brazalete y pensó eran rusos pues estaban junto al un vehículo Ruso. 

Lei incluso, que el tipo del tanque se bajo para ver su hazaña y hacer tambien un tik tok y que fueron los comentarios del video publicado los que le advirtieron que los muertos parecían tener brazalete azul y que se había equivocado del blanco.


----------



## kasperle1966 (12 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> De hecho mi mujer sueña con un bikini iraní con capucha para ir vestida de condón a la playa...y yo me muero de ganas de ir con una elegante chilaba...con las pelotas fresquitas y sortear la *calígula* estival en la Capital de España (porque no tendré dinero para irme de vacaciones).



*¡¡Canícula!!*
*
Canícula definicion-significado-vocabulario-lexico-meteorologia-meteorologico*
*Período del año en que se registran las temperaturas más altas del año. Su nombre hace referencia a la constelación del Can, en la que se encuentra Sirio, estrella que antiguamente aparecía junto al sol en la época más cálida del año. Hoy día, en España, el período mensual más cálido se registra en torno a las fechas entre el 15 de julio y el 15 de agosto.*


----------



## ProfeInsti (12 Abr 2022)

El gobernador de Donetsk, Pavlo Kyrylenko, ha informado de que *los bombardeos se han sucedido en la región a lo largo de todo el día *y de que Moscú se encuentra en las últimas etapas de reagrupación de sus tropas en el área.


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Lo digo porque no todos los que apoyamos a Rusia, nos consideramos comunistas. Relajate.



Pues a lo mejor os habeis confundido de bando, pensaroslo, la bandera roja está a punto de ser izada otra vezen las torres del Kermlin.


----------



## Harman (12 Abr 2022)

Un soldado no haría daño a un niño. Es un axioma para el ejército ruso. En algún lugar de la región de Kharkov. 

t.me/sashakots/31128

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Peineto (12 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> las esclavas sesuales existen hay fotos?



Ahí te va una.


----------



## Expected (12 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Impresionante! Se le ve a ustec puesto y culto de cojones... y con ganas de asnar al personal, sin complejos...



Sólo le falta recitarnos la diferencia entre binario y tonto del culo.Y no me refiero a ti Miguel, sino al otro ruano.


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (12 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Lo que nos lleva a preguntarnos que tipo de motivación puede haber detras o porque se acepta esto porque perjudicarte a ti mismo de esta manera por mucho que lo diga el amo no es normal, hay algo que no entendemos, al menos yo, repito, por mucho que lo diga el amo no entiendo porque hay que obedecer y llevarte a la ruina.



Bueno el asqueroso perro enterrador es un soros boys desde su juventud.
la llamada al del plasma no fue por qué si. 
estamps gobernados por traidores vendidos a entes extraños


----------



## mazuste (12 Abr 2022)

*❗ Pérdidas de la parte ucraniana como resultado de una operación militar especial 
de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa el 12 de abril de 2022*
_*
Durante la jornada, las AFU perdieron 1.144 personas entre muertos, heridos y capturados.
*_
*Según el resumen interno del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, se perdieron
6 tanques, 
20 vehículos blindados, 
14 piezas de artillería de campaña y *morteros,
2 sistemas de defensa aérea de largo y medio alcance, 
43 unidades de automoción y equipamiento especial, 
3 aviones 
y 1 helicóptero.
t.me/boris_rozhin/41708


----------



## Harman (12 Abr 2022)

Conmoción en Ucrania: la gente acaba de enterarse de que los soldados supervivientes de las AFU se están rindiendo en masa en Mariupol

"‼ Familiares de militares de la 36ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina que lleva el nombre del contralmirante M. Belin dijeron que sus familiares habían sido hechos prisioneros. El contraalmirante M. Belinsky ha dicho que sus familiares han sido hechos prisioneros en Mariupol❗", informan los medios locales.

"Se ha informado de que esto ha ocurrido "por falta de recursos".

t.me/boris_rozhin/41784


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Pues a lo mejor os habeis confundido de bando, pensaroslo, la bandera roja está a punto de ser izada otra vezen las torres del Kermlin.



Que no sea comunista, no me hace ser anticomunista. Y sigo pensando que este NOM, necesita un contrapeso global. Esta claro que vamos a 2 bloques como en la guerra fría.


----------



## Nico (12 Abr 2022)

npintos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1022545





Siiiiiii... era esa !!!   

Muy bueno !!!


----------



## Bartleby (12 Abr 2022)

Televisión española informando, el centro de Mariupol bajo control ucraniano, entregando ayuda humanitaria en cajas marcadas con la letra Z de Zelenski


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Que no sea comunista, no me hace ser anticomunista. Y sigo pensando que este NOM, necesita un contrapeso global. Esta claro que vamos a 2 bloques como en la guerra fría.



Ya, pero es que se acabó el mamoneo del libre comercio y de la puta democracia liberal, el bloque euroasiatico será autoritario, le va la existencia en ello, y el de USA y sus putitas un estercolero defencando puta libertad.


----------



## Harman (12 Abr 2022)

Exclusivo.

Primera gran entrevista con un soldado del Batallón 501 de Marines Independientes de la Armada que se rindió en Mariupol el 4 de abril.

"Estaba muy decepcionado con el estado. Nos lanzaron, nos abandonaron y nos volvieron a lanzar. Todo el batallón piensa que fuimos como carne de cañón".

El marino mayor Volodymyr Zahorski habló en detalle sobre su presencia en el ring, su rendición, su actitud ante las acciones de Azov y sus esperanzas para el futuro.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41782

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (12 Abr 2022)

Se dijo hace SEMANAS que Ucrania no tenía ejército propiamente dicho, sino milicias armadas.
No existe *cadena *de mando, y si existe está desconectada de la batalla (en kiev). Ese es el motivo por el cual se ponen a sacarse fotos al lado de un tanque ruso.
No tienen formación, no tienen armas, no tienen comida, no tienen gobierno, no tienen nada.
Pero si hasta sale hasta en prensa internacional.

*UK man surrenders in Mariupol after marine unit runs out of weapons *

*Aslin ( Cossack Gundî ), a former care worker in Nottinghamshire who moved to Ukraine in 2018 to be with his fiancee, told friends that his unit ran out of food as well as ammunition and other supplies, the BBC said. *









UK man surrenders in Mariupol after marine unit runs out of weapons


Aiden Aslin, 27, a member of Ukraine’s Marines, surrendered along with his unit during an intensified assault from Russia that is feared to have included phosphorous bombs or even chemical we…




nypost.com






Los que se creyeron el cuento Ucraniano son los mismos que creyeron en el virus fantástico de las 12 de la noche, los que creen que una mascarilla china de 0,00001 cts les salva la vida, los que creyeron que Pablo Iglesias iba a cambiar las cosas, los que creyeron que Biden es el presidente más votado de la historia.
En definitiva:
*SON LA OVEJADA QUE SIRVE DE ALIMENTO AL RESTO*

Lo mejor es verlos aquí haciendo como que no


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 Abr 2022)

La agenda de Zelensky está tan apretada que no tiene tiempo para el presidente alemán


----------



## Harman (12 Abr 2022)

"Barco de desembarco ruso alcanzado cerca de Odessa: una foto muestra la cubierta envuelta en un intenso fuego" - Medios de comunicación ucranianos.

Cierto: la foto muestra la nave de San Diego en llamas en 2020 - las falsificaciones se suceden una tras otra, no hace falta ni intentarlo. Al fin y al cabo, la mayoría no tiene ni idea de cómo son los buques de guerra.

Estos casos son expuestos por un equipo de ex funcionarios y contratistas en el canal Antifake, Basics, profesionales contra la ictericia.

En el flujo de la guerra de la información, es importante tener fuentes veraces. ¿No quiere convertirse en otra víctima de la propaganda? Entonces suscríbete: @antifakeosnova

t.me/sashakots/31134


----------



## rejon (12 Abr 2022)

Rusia planea cometer un acto terrorista derribando edificios residenciales en su propio territorio. También planea cometer un ataque con misiles y aviones en Belgorod (Rusia) o en una de las ciudades de la Crimea ocupada para culpar a Ucrania — Inteligencia ucraniana


----------



## Azrael_II (12 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El presidente de Ucrania, Vladimir zelensky, se negó a recibir en Kiev al presidente alemán Steinmeier.
> 
> Y todo "debido a sus estrechos vínculos con Rusia", informó la publicación Bild en referencia a los círculos gubernamentales ucranianos.
> 
> t.me/Soldierline/3147



Los alemanes no tienen sangre?


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (12 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Las Canarias si entran en la OTAN pero Ceuta y melilla no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Canarias nos l quieren quitar los ingleses desde hace centurias. De hecho le amenazaron al putero cuando lo del Sahara. 


quizás alguna vez entendáis que nuestros enemigos de toda l vida, de hecho el Imperio de las mentiras anglo se hizo contra nosotros, son el inglés y el francés y por supuesto los bastardos hundidos. 

solo espero que la isla maldita desaparezca físicamente al final de esta guerra. Amén


----------



## Harman (12 Abr 2022)

Las fuerzas de defensa de las ciudades del este de Ucrania apenas emplean a personas de la zona, ya que la mayoría de ellas proceden de las regiones occidentales del país. Es probable que las autoridades ucranianas no consideren digna de confianza a la gente del este del país.

El ejemplo más destacado es el de Kharkiv. Así, en la ciudad, a diferencia de Kiev y Zaporizhzhya, casi nunca se entregaron armas.

"No es ningún secreto que las fuerzas de defensa de Kharkiv reclutaron a menos personas que en otras regiones, e incluso a aquellas con experiencia de servicio en la ATO", dijo una fuente familiarizada con la situación al canal Idi i Vzglyad.

Según él, la gente de Kharkiv es enviada a unidades de personal o a posiciones de primera línea. Al mismo tiempo, las unidades militares de Kharkiv se están formando desde otras regiones de Ucrania. Se pone a vigilar el orden público y los controles de carretera en la retaguardia.

"Que se cambien al ucraniano a propósito o que sólo haya "occidentales" en la retaguardia es una cuestión aparte. No sé qué es peor", resumió el interlocutor del canal.

Creemos que la conclusión lógica de tal división será la división del propio país. La antigua Ucrania.

t.me/sashakots/31132


----------



## Tierra Azul (12 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia planea cometer un acto terrorista derribando edificios residenciales en su propio territorio. También planea cometer un ataque con misiles y aviones en Belgorod (Rusia) o en una de las ciudades de la Crimea ocupada para culpar a Ucrania — Inteligencia ucraniana



menos mal que este cabronazo nos avisa, ainss que buenos son los jodios nazis ehh. No, lo van a hacer tus amigos nanzis hijo puta


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (12 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Interesante.



El NASAM es un p.... mierda. Es una mera adaptación del misil aire aire amraam. 
Lo que va bien en una función no necesariamente es útil para otra
los alcances de lanzamiento que se promocionan en los medios sobre el amraam son de broma. Parten de lanzamiento supersónico a muy alta cota y trayectorias semibalisticas contra blanco frontales avanzando y sin maniobrar
el Alcance real contra aviones maniobrables, apenas es 1/3 del que venden
Y eso aire aire
tierra aire tiene que ascender desde el suelo y acelerar desde cero. Su motor cohete apenas representa 1/3 del peso total, la velocidad máxima desde 0/0 es poco superior a M2,5 y a baja cota pierde energía tres veces mas rápido que a alta cota. 
Con suerte llegará a alcanzar algo que no maniobre mas allá de lo 20 km. 
Es por eso que la armada usa e ESSM mas pesado y con un mucho mayor porcentaje de propelente/peso
Y aun hay que hablar de sus radares asociados y demás parafernalia necesaria para su lanzamiento. Porque no es un stinger. 
La enésima bala de plata occidental para matar vampiros


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Abr 2022)

Comunicado oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa

▪Ayer, 11 de abril, en Mariupol por la noche, los restos de las tropas ucranianas rodeadas en el territorio de la planta de Ilyicha hicieron un intento fallido de escapar de la ciudad.

▪Un grupo de militares ucranianos de hasta 100 personas en vehículos blindados intentaron abrirse paso desde el territorio de la planta y abandonar la ciudad en dirección norte. Por ataques aéreos y de artillería, este intento de abrirse paso fue frustrado. Tres tanques ucranianos, cinco vehículos de combate de infantería, siete vehículos y hasta 50 efectivos fueron destruidos. Otros 42 militares ucranianos depusieron voluntariamente las armas y se rindieron".

@anna_noticias


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (12 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Mira un mapa , son fabricas realmente enormes a escala sovietica. En la más grande hay docensas de naves gigantestas. Esta que ahora ya controlan es algo más pequeña pero de todas forma caben 100 vehiculos de sobra.



Azovstal es un monstruo.


----------



## mazuste (12 Abr 2022)

Seguimos a vuelta con otro refrito sobre el general USAno de marras:

*Las fuerzas de la DPR habrían confirmado que capturaron al general Cloutier.*
_*
Y, aquí está cómo supieron que estaba en Mariupol.

"Oficiales de EEUU, Canadá, Alemania, Francia, Italia, Turquía, Suecia, Polonia y Grecia
están ahora atrapados en las mazmorras de Azovstal. El teniente general estadounidense
Roger Cloutier, recientemente capturado por la Milicia de la DNR desde un helicóptero 
derribado, fue localizado por el GRU y el SVR rusos en Mariupol a partir de la vigilancia
externa de su amante en Turquía, en Esmirna.

La ciudadana ucraniana, conocida por el servicio de inteligencia como Klute, siempre había
acompañado al general como esposa viajera, confidente e intérprete. En cuanto se recibió
la información que esta mujer había llegado a Mariupol, Rusia lanzó una operación militar 
y bloqueó la ciudad".

Por lo que sé, las fuerzas rusas no quieren reventar el complejo subterráneo, quieren capturar*_
* a todas las tropas occidentales con vida, es sólo cuestión de tiempo.*


----------



## rejon (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## apocalippsis (12 Abr 2022)

Joder mientras estos jilipollas diciendo: Venga hasta el ultimo ucraniano, yo ire comiendo mis doritos, ruso malo nazi-sionista gueno, yuhuuuuuuuuu

*¡Pronto habrá 900 tanques en su lugar! Los misiles antibuque Harpoon han llegado a Ucrania: 95% de tasa de éxito en combate real*
2022-04-12 22:46 HKT

Según los informes de los medios, más de 900 tanques asistidos por los Estados Unidos y la OTAN serán ayudados al ejército ucraniano dentro de unos días. Estados Unidos solicitó a los países de Europa del Este que ayudaran al ejército ucraniano con tanques T-72 para bloquear la ofensiva rusa en la región de Donbass.







Según las estadísticas, ahora hay 116 tanques T-72M4 en la República Checa, 105 tanques T-72M1 en Hungría y 721 tanques T-72M1D y T-72M1Z en Polonia. Muchos de estos tanques T-72 se han mejorado según los estándares de la OTAN y tienen algunas diferencias con los tanques T-72 originales.

Por ejemplo, la versión polaca del tanque T-72 mejorado tiene un sistema de control de fuego digital e integra la mira termográfica del artillero producida por Israel. Además, el comandante y el conductor están equipados con nuevos dispositivos de visión nocturna con poca luz. Algunos también cuentan con el sistema de control de tiro SAVAN15 de la empresa francesa SAGEM, así como el sistema global de posicionamiento y navegación por satélite, el avanzado sistema de radiocomunicación RRC-9500, etc.







El ejército ucraniano está muy familiarizado con estos tanques soviéticos y puede formar inmediatamente efectividad en combate. Estos tanques T-72 han sido mejorados según los estándares de la OTAN y superaron en rendimiento a los tanques originales del ejército ucraniano. Una vez que estos más de 900 tanques T-72 entren en la línea del frente de Donbass, será de gran ayuda para mejorar la efectividad de combate de las fuerzas terrestres ucranianas.

Los medios ucranianos informaron que los misiles antibuque Harpoon con ayuda británica llegaron al puerto ucraniano de Odessa. El sistema de misiles antibuque Harpoon con base en tierra tiene las ventajas de una fuerte ocultación, flexibilidad y largo alcance. Los misiles Harpoon dependen principalmente del mar para volar cerca del objetivo, por lo que es difícil detectarlos. En el último momento, el misil se elevará repentinamente en el aire y luego se sumergirá en el ataque.








En los más de 20 años desde que se introdujo el misil Harpoon, ha habido más de una docena de mejoras importantes. En combate real, la tasa de éxito es tan alta como 95%. En guerras anteriores, el primer combate real fue en la Guerra Irán-Irak. El ejército estadounidense lanzó misiles Harpoon para destruir la fragata iraní "Sahand" y una lancha motora armada. En la Batalla de Libia de 1986, 5 misiles Harpoon hundieron 3 lanchas patrulleras libias y 1 corbeta clase Nanuchka de fabricación soviética. 1 misil Harpoon destruyó 1 minador iraquí en la Guerra del Golfo y así sucesivamente.

Los misiles antibuque Harpoon tienen tres funciones más importantes para el ejército ucraniano. El primero es liberar a la fuerza principal del ejército ucraniano en Odessa. La existencia del misil antibuque Harpoon puede reducir la posibilidad de que el ejército ruso aterrice en Odessa. El ejército ucraniano puede poner la fuerza principal del lado de Odessa en el campo de batalla de Kherson.







Al mismo tiempo, el ejército ucraniano tiene la capacidad de amenazar a la flota de suministro logístico rusa en el puerto Mariupol de Berdyansk. Finalmente, el ejército ucraniano tiene la capacidad de atacar a los barcos de la flota rusa del Mar Negro que no tienen Sebastopol en Kerry. Sin embargo, el ejército ucraniano tardará al menos algún tiempo en dominar por completo el misil antibuque Harpoon.

Bajo la dirección del grupo asesor militar de EE. UU. y el Estado Mayor de Ucrania, las tropas ucranianas en la región de Donbass. Las posiciones utilizadas son todas en una postura de contracción concéntrica, en lugar de una disposición escalonada en zigzag. El propósito es evitar en lo posible exponer los defectos en el caso de perder la superioridad aérea. Al mismo tiempo, el fondo de las grandes y profundas posiciones del grupo ucraniano de Donbas, en Dnipropetrovsk.

En dirección a Kyiv, el ejército ucraniano puede entrar directamente en Dnipropetrovsk para apoyar al ejército ucraniano en la región de Donbas mediante asaltos cortos y ataques de flanco en posiciones profundas. Estados Unidos y Europa del Este ayudaron a más de 900 tanques T-72 mejorados, que mejorarán en gran medida la fuerza blindada del ejército ucraniano en la guerra de desgaste en el Donbass.

Es necesario roer por completo las posiciones profundas del ejército ucraniano en Donbas y proteger la línea logística del ejército ruso en Izum. El ejército ruso todavía es demasiado pequeño y está demasiado disperso. Aunque, el ejército ruso ya envió al campo de batalla a la Guardia Interna, la Guardia Nacional y la Fuerza Especial de Policía. Pero estas tropas cuya principal tarea es la lucha contra el terrorismo y la ley y el orden. La capacidad de campo ciertamente no es tan buena como la del Grupo de Batalla del Ejército Ruso.

Después de todo, la tarea principal de los guardias internos del ejército ruso, la policía especial y otras unidades es arrestar a un pequeño número de elementos armados y delincuentes armados. Es muy diferente del campo de batalla donde los tanques y los vehículos blindados proliferan, los misiles antitanques están por todas partes y los bombardeos de artillería son bombardeados por grupos de artillería.







No importa cuán avanzada sea el arma, depende de quién esté en las manos. Si no hay una gran cantidad de veteranos establecidos, a menudo es una turba. En la segunda etapa de la guerra ruso-ucraniana, lo principal es luchar contra Rusia y Ucrania, que tienen veteranos más experimentados y pueden resistir la pérdida de una guerra de desgaste a gran escala.

_


https://min.news/en/military/856b090bc4127008e49e891365f5bed7.html


_


----------



## Harman (12 Abr 2022)

Los habitantes de Svitlodarsk denuncian que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas están minando la presa de la central térmica de Uglegorsk.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41804


----------



## Loignorito (12 Abr 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> alguien puede entrar a www.rt.com desde España?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acabo de entrar. Y en RT en español también.


----------



## rejon (12 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> menos mal que este cabronazo nos avisa, ainss que buenos son los jodios nazis ehh. No, lo van a hacer tus amigos nanzis hijo puta




Será tu puta madre, saco de mierda....HDLGP-----rata asquerosa.


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 Abr 2022)

EEUU ha dicho hoy que estan entrando entre 8 y 10 aviones con ayuda militar a Ucrania al día. Bueno, en concreto a dicho a la región por lo que supongo que aterrizan en Polonia y Rumanía. A esto abría que sumar lo que está llegando por tierra de países cercanos.

También han dicho que EEUU tarda entre 4 y 6 días en poner en Ucrania el armamento tras ser aprobado por su presidente.

Esperemos que alguien pegue un tiro en la sién a putin pronto y se acabe este absurdo acto demoniaco


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Televisión española informando, el centro de Mariupol bajo control ucraniano, entregando ayuda humanitaria en cajas marcadas con la letra Z de Zelenski



Esta imagen debería hacerse viral.


----------



## rejon (12 Abr 2022)

Las tropas ucranianas llegarán pronto a Gran Bretaña para recibir entrenamiento con el ejército británico, confirmó el gobierno del Reino Unido.


----------



## Julc (12 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Ya empezáis los prorusos ha decir que no va haber invasión jajaj no aprendéis coño.
> 
> Guerra civil si, ya está bien de cuentos chinos. Una invasion rusa que empezó en el Donbas y continuó en Crimea.



Son los catalufos de Rusia, así que sí, es una guerra civil.


----------



## Malevich (12 Abr 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Canarias nos l quieren quitar los ingleses desde hace centurias. De hecho le amenazaron al putero cuando lo del Sahara.
> 
> 
> quizás alguna vez entendáis que nuestros enemigos de toda l vida, de hecho el Imperio de las mentiras anglo se hizo contra nosotros, son el inglés y el francés y por supuesto los bastardos hundidos.
> ...



Churchill tenía cinco mil hombres reservados para atacar las Canarias en el momento que España entrase en la guerra mundial a favor del Eje.
Aún se pueden ver bunkers en algunos puntos de la costa canaria como La Aldea de San Nicolás.


----------



## Bartleby (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (12 Abr 2022)

La purga de Putin: 150 funcionarios detenidos y encarcelados acusados de espionaje ante las últimas filtraciones sobre Ucrania.









La purga de Putin: 150 funcionarios detenidos y encarcelados acusados de espionaje ante las últimas filtraciones sobre Ucrania


Vladimir Putin prepara la ofensiva final contra Ucrania, mientras en sus filas castiga...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## frangelico (12 Abr 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> El NASAM es un p.... mierda. Es una mera adaptación del misil aire aire amraam.
> Lo que va bien en una función no necesariamente es útil para otra
> los alcances de lanzamiento que se promocionan en los medios sobre el amraam son de broma. Parten de lanzamiento supersónico a muy alta cota y trayectorias semibalisticas contra blanco frontales avanzando y sin maniobrar
> el Alcance real contra aviones maniobrables, apenas es 1/3 del que venden
> ...



Ya me extrañaba que Noruega fuera capaz de diseñar y producir un misil antiaéreo moderno en solitario


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## ProfeInsti (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## frangelico (12 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Churchill tenía cinco mil hombres reservados para atacar las Canarias en el momento que España entrase en la guerra mundial a favor del Eje.
> Aún se pueden ver bunkers en algunos puntos de la costa canaria como La Aldea de San Nicolás.



En muchos puntos hay búnkeres de aquellos que mandó hacer Franco, si


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Comunicado oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa
> 
> ▪Ayer, 11 de abril, en Mariupol por la noche, los restos de las tropas ucranianas rodeadas en el territorio de la planta de Ilyicha hicieron un intento fallido de escapar de la ciudad.
> 
> ...



¡Ucros cobardes!


----------



## frangelico (12 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1022943



En Rusia hay 5m de ucranianos. La mitad escapados desde 2014, el resto supongo que son emigrados laborales más antiguos


----------



## Yomateix (12 Abr 2022)

No recuerdo si ha sido en Cuatro, han entrevistado a una mujer que acababa de salir de Mariúpol, junto con sus padres, pero estos se habían quedado a unos 30 km de allí, ella no se si se había ido a Kiev. Pues le pregunta el entrevistador por la armas químicas, ella dice que ni ella ni sus padres han visto nada, el resto de personas tampoco, pero que......le han enviado videos que han encontrado en internet hablando del tema.

El entrevistador pasa a pedirle que le contase como se estaban usando dichas armas químicas y que efecto tenían en la gente.....Como si fuese algo demostrado por contarlo una persona que acababa de salir de Mariúpol, cuando lo primero que dijo es que ni ella ni sus padres (que seguían a solo 30 kilómetros) ni sus conocidos de allí habían visto ningún ataque de ese tipo. Todo porque le habían pasado videos sacados de internet....No se, igual lo coherente es hablar de que personas que acaban de salir de allí reconocen no haber recibido ningún ataque químico por parte de Rusia.

Edito. EEUU intentando demostrar como sea dicho ataque químico....otra cosa es que si hubiese existido, tuviesen el menor interés en verificar que bando lo realizó porque es evidente a que bando quieren culpar como sea.


*Asedio a Mariúpol*

Estados Unidos continúa evaluando el *supuesto ataque químico* contra la ciudad portuaria de Mariúpol, en Ucrania, que aún no ha podido confirmar, dijo este martes un funcionario de alto rango del Departamento de Defensa. "Estamos todavía monitoreando esas informaciones, pero no podemos confirmar el uso de agentes químicos en este momento, todavía estamos evaluando", remarcó la fuente, sin ofrecer más detalles, en una llamada con periodistas.


----------



## ProfeInsti (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Nicors (12 Abr 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Pues claro que se tenia que defender. Lo que ocurre es que no se lo esperaban despues de que el maidanazo les saliera bien y Rusia se lo comiera con patatas.
> 
> Iba EE.UU a permitir que Mexico o Canada entraran en el Pacto de Varsovia?



Ese par


Julc dijo:


> Son los catalufos de Rusia, así que sí, es una guerra civil.



Ni de coña.


----------



## Salamandra (12 Abr 2022)

]


mazuste dijo:


> Seguimos a vuelta con otro refrito sobre el general USAno de marras:
> 
> *Las fuerzas de la DPR habrían confirmado que capturaron al general Cloutier.*
> 
> ...



Es lógico que no quieran destruir el complejo. Eso vale un montón pero es que además, si se piensa en un uso en otras actividades que puedan ser absolutamente inaceptables, es preferible cualquier otra acción que preserve pruebas.

Si existe "algo" que pueda envenenar la atmósfera, te cargas a la gente y no te cargas las pruebas ni la estructura. Aunque eso de no cargarte las pruebas o las fábricas es dudoso porque a estas alturas serían bobos los ukras si no hubiesen destruido las pruebas y olvidaran u costumbre es no dejar nada que valga la pena para los conquistadores.

Quizás por eso prefieran pillarles vivos, que no pierdan la esperanza de escaparse ocon cadáveres identificables porque será con ellos con lo que reconstruyan la historia para contarla.

Digo para contarla, porque a estas alturas los ruso la saben entera.


----------



## carlosjpc (12 Abr 2022)

no se si esta colgado este video anterior a la depuración de ucranianos.


----------



## ProfeInsti (12 Abr 2022)

* Putin dice de que no parará su ofensiva hasta controlar Donbás.
* 150 funcionarios detenidos en Rusia acusados de espionaje.
* Ya han huido de Ucrania, 4.615.000 refugiados.
* Lavrov: "El objetivo es poner fin al dominio de EEUU".
* Se recrudecen los ataques en Jarkov Y Mariúpol.
* Finlandia y Suecia pueden unirse a la OTAN en verano.
* Moscú ofrece petróleo a la India, un 50% más barato.
* Las tropas de la UE retroceden en Mali.
* Rusia mueve material militar pesado a la frontera con Finlandia.
* El Alcalde de Mariúpol cifra en 21.000 los civiles muertos.


----------



## NPI (12 Abr 2022)

Egam dijo:


> No creo que "valientes" sea un adjetivo adecuado a los que usaban civiles de los escudos humanos.



Los soldados NUNCA necesitan a CIVILES/ESCUDOS HUMANOS para avanzar/retroceder. Ya se ve la catadura moral del usuario en su defensa de los "amantes de la libertad".


----------



## NPI (12 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ya ha dicho Maricron que nos preparemos para acoger a 60M de refugiados en Europa y va a ser por el desastre alimentario que han creado estos imbéciles.Vamos, que serán 60M de nuevos pensionistas con alta proporción de hombres como es costumbre en el caso solamente de los "refugiados" que vienen a Europa.



Para el año 2030 habrá 1000 millones de INVASORES en la Unión Europea.


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 Abr 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Esto significa que van a alargar la guerra unos 3 años mínimo. No va a quedar un ucraniano +50 vivo en Ucrania gracias al interés estratégico de los países occidentales de alargar la guerra lo máximo posible, cuando si la cesasen ya sobreviviría casi todo el mundo.



La rendición de rusia y su retirada inmediata de Ucrania salvaría a decenas de miles de jóvenes rusos de morir desmembrados, quedados y comidos por los perros en el suelo sagrado de Ucrania.


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Con todo lo mal que me caen los nazis de Azov, tengo que reconocer que han dado batalla en Mariupol. Son muy valientes. A cada cuál lo suyo.



Comunicado oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa

▪Ayer, 11 de abril, en Mariupol por la noche, los restos de las tropas ucranianas rodeadas en el territorio de la planta de Ilyicha hicieron un intento fallido de escapar de la ciudad.

▪Un grupo de militares ucranianos de hasta 100 personas en vehículos blindados intentaron abrirse paso desde el territorio de la planta y abandonar la ciudad en dirección norte. Por ataques aéreos y de artillería, este intento de abrirse paso fue frustrado. Tres tanques ucranianos, cinco vehículos de combate de infantería, siete vehículos y hasta 50 efectivos fueron destruidos. Otros 42 militares ucranianos depusieron voluntariamente las armas y se rindieron".

@anna_noticias


----------



## ksa100 (12 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1022949



Falta ver el número de rusos que están huyendo de su país


----------



## Honkler (12 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Pues a lo mejor os habeis confundido de bando, pensaroslo, la bandera roja está a punto de ser izada otra vezen las torres del Kermlin.



Venga, no te flipes. Y estar apoyando a Rusia no implica ser comunista, yo no lo soy y estoy con los tovarich


----------



## Nico (12 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Rusia se defiende atacando entonces, entiendo que el genocidio de los civiles ucranianos, de los 4,5 millones de exiliados es porque Rusia se tenía que defender. No dices que quien atacó primero fue Rusia invadiendo en Donbas y Crimea en 2014 y en el resto ahora. En fin, buena tarde.




Nicors, creo que este tema hay que verlo con más amplitud.

1) En un mundo de "potencias e intereses", sin duda Ucrania quedaba en la órbita de Rusia. Infame destino si quieres, pero "más o menos" es así. España está en la órbita de EE.UU. si vamos al caso (no lo ignoras obviamente).

2) Los norteamericanos (o Soros) operaron para una "revolución de colores". Como dijo un compañero más arriba, quizás ni se imaginaban que les iba a salir bien. Piensa por un minuto en España con una "revolución comunista" triunfante para mantener las equivalencias y entender el "big picture".

3) Rusia, sorprendida -y MUY AFECTADA-, salvó lo que podía salvar: a) Crimea con los "hombrecitos verdes" y b) Generó un punto de apoyo en el Donbass (zona rusa). Es como si la Unión Europea (o EE.UU.) ante la "revolución española" consiguieran "salvar" Cataluña y el País Vasco y las Islas Baleares (por mantener la equivalencia en el ejemplo).

4) EE.UU. y la OTAN usaron a Ucrania como "cabeza de playa" y empezaron a operar, tanto para meterla en la NATO, como para militarizar la zona en contra de Rusia. La equivalencia es que Rusia empezara a montar en la "España revolucionada" una cabeza de playa que afectara a Inglaterra y Francia.

5) Ante estos planes, finalmente Rusia tiene que actuar de un modo más violento (pero DEFENSIVO). En el ejemplo que traemos en paralelo es como si la Unión Europea (o EE.UU.) finalmente atacaran España antes que España atacara Inglaterra o Francia.

===

¿La gente normal tiene que ver con estos "juegos de psicópatas"?... para nada. Tú quieres ir a comprar el pan, conseguir una novia y follar... no te dedicas a la "geoestrategia".

Pero, mal que nos pese vivimos en un mundo donde, además de las cosas "humanas", se juegan grandes intereses.

===

En este caso puntual Rusia no es la "mala". EE.UU. consiguió quedarse con Ucrania y e iba rumbo a usarla como cabeza de playa para amenazar a la Rusia profunda.

EE.UU. no permitiría que pase eso con México (mira Venezuela o Cuba) y Rusia no lo permite en Ucrania.

Este es el cuadro. Los que sufren son los "ucranianos de a pie", pero lo cierto es que lo que se cuece aquí son habas de otro color.


----------



## Tierra Azul (12 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Será tu puta madre, saco de mierda....HDLGP-----rata asquerosa.



gneeeee
para ti hijoputa!


----------



## Don Meliton (12 Abr 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> No recuerdo si ha sido en Cuatro, han entrevistado a una mujer que acababa de salir de Mariúpol, junto con sus padres, pero estos se habían quedado a unos 30 km de allí, ella no se si se había ido a Kiev. Pues le pregunta el entrevistador por la armas químicas, ella dice que ni ella ni sus padres han visto nada, el resto de personas tampoco, pero que......le han enviado videos que han encontrado en internet hablando del tema.
> 
> El entrevistador pasa a pedirle que le contase como se estaban usando dichas armas químicas y que efecto tenían en la gente.....Como si fuese algo demostrado por contarlo una persona que acababa de salir de Mariúpol, cuando lo primero que dijo es que ni ella ni sus padres (que seguían a solo 30 kilómetros) ni sus conocidos de allí habían visto ningún ataque de ese tipo. Todo porque le habían pasado videos sacados de internet....No se, igual lo coherente es hablar de que personas que acaban de salir de allí reconocen no haber recibido ningún ataque químico por parte de Rusia.
> 
> ...



Los medios patrios, siempre tan objetivos.


----------



## damnun_infectum (12 Abr 2022)

Dicen que están gaseando a las ratas otánicas, que están escondidas en las alcantarillas bajo Azovstal.

La mierda otánica obstruye las cañerías y huele mal.


----------



## rejon (12 Abr 2022)

Así es como el ejército ruso ha estado destruyendo y continúa destruyendo Mariupol, matando a miles de ucranianos.
Así es el infierno en la Europa del siglo XXI.

Metraje por 
@AP


----------



## ryder87 (12 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> La rendición de rusia y su retirada inmediata de Ucrania salvaría a decenas de miles de jóvenes rusos de morir desmembrados, quedados y comidos por los perros en el suelo sagrado de Ucrania.



A este subnormal le dejan postear desde el manicomio...estamos mal.


----------



## Bartleby (12 Abr 2022)

Parece que el ejercito ruso próximamente va a inundar las galerías de Azovstal donde intuye se esconden buena parte de lo que queda del Batallón Azov.


----------



## rejon (12 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> gneeeee
> para ti hijoputa!
> 
> Yo creo que no eres aún consciente de que eres un hijodelagrandísimaputa…….rata de cloaca.....


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Lavrov: "El objetivo es poner fin al dominio de EEUU".



Van a poner fin al dominio de EEUU con este amago de pacoinvasión desastrosa

En fin, un país de retrasaos gobernado por subnormales.


----------



## Don Meliton (12 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Nicors, creo que este tema hay que verlo con más amplitud.
> 
> 1) En un mundo de "potencias e intereses", sin duda Ucrania quedaba en la órbita de Rusia. Infame destino si quieres, pero "más o menos" es así. España está en la órbita de EE.UU. si vamos al caso (no lo ignoras obviamente).
> 
> ...



Se te olvida mencionar que la "invasion" fue provocada por la inminente ofensiva de los ukors contra el Donbass. Omision disculpable porque es una de esa cosas que nunca leeremos en la prensa occidental.


----------



## Tierra Azul (12 Abr 2022)

ryder87 dijo:


> A este subnormal le dejan postear desde el manicomio...estamos mal.



es la burrita (Antonica Barcelo aka burrita y amante del tontopollas Jagger) y parece molesta por la suciedad del suelo segun el, de rusos muertos, pobrecica


----------



## rejon (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (12 Abr 2022)

tienes el disco rayado tontolaba? eso ya me lo dijiste dias atras... eres consciente de que estas defendiendo a nanzis, perdona no sabia que eras nanzi


----------



## El-Mano (12 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Lo que nos lleva a preguntarnos que tipo de motivación puede haber detras o porque se acepta esto porque perjudicarte a ti mismo de esta manera por mucho que lo diga el amo no es normal, hay algo que no entendemos, al menos yo, repito, por mucho que lo diga el amo no entiendo porque hay que obedecer y llevarte a la ruina.



No se donde fué, pero se comentaba que era para que empresas piratas e israelies explotaran algunos recursos en marruecos, y españa a cambio se llevaría una pequeña parte. Pero vamos... ya con la subida de precios del gas no creo que se pueda compensar.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Abr 2022)

El nuevo Nerón.


----------



## Gotthard (12 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Las tropas ucranianas llegarán pronto a Gran Bretaña para recibir entrenamiento con el ejército británico, confirmó el gobierno del Reino Unido.



A buenas horas los van a entrenar....


----------



## damnun_infectum (12 Abr 2022)

ryder87 dijo:


> A este subnormal le dejan postear desde el manicomio...estamos mal.



Ni siquiera es un demente,...es envoltura rosa y defrese.


----------



## rejon (12 Abr 2022)

Los soldados rusos que han desertado en Ucrania ahora han establecido una nueva unidad militar llamada "Rusia Libre".

Lucharán por Ucrania bajo la nueva bandera rusa blanca, azul y blanca.

Gran decisión chicos.


----------



## El-Mano (12 Abr 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> alguien puede entrar a www.rt.com desde España?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo sí, y a la versión española también. A Sputnik si que no puedo entrar.

Esto ya esta puesto, pero ya de paso según RT:









Bild: Zelenski se negó a recibir al presidente alemán Frank-Walter Steinmeier en Kiev "por sus estrechos vínculos con Rusia"


Steinmeier confirmó posteriormente que estaba dispuesto a viajar a Kiev con colegas de Polonia, Lituania, Letonia y Estonia, pero las autoridades ucranianas consideraron indeseable su presencia.




actualidad.rt.com






* Bild: Zelenski se negó a recibir al presidente alemán Frank-Walter Steinmeier en Kiev "por sus estrechos vínculos con Rusia" *
Steinmeier confirmó posteriormente que estaba dispuesto a viajar a Kiev con colegas de Polonia, Lituania, Letonia y Estonia, pero las autoridades ucranianas consideraron indeseable su presencia.


El presidente de Ucrania, Vladímir Zelenski, se negó a recibir a su homólogo alemán, Frank-Walter Steinmeier, en Kiev "por sus estrechos vínculos con Rusia", reporta Bild, remitiéndose a fuentes familiarizadas con el asunto.
Según los informantes, el mandatario alemán tenía previsto viajar a Ucrania este miércoles junto con las delegaciones gubernamentales de otros países de la UE.
Sin embargo, la visita se frustró porque el presidente germano "actualmente no es bienvenido en Kiev". "Todos sabemos de los estrechos vínculos de Steinmeier con Rusia", agregaron.
El medio señala que Steinmeier, en su época de ministro de Exteriores de Alemania, tuvo "estrechos vínculos" con el canciller ruso, Serguéi Lavrov, "ha sido un gran defensor del controvertido gasoducto Nord Stream 2 y es considerado el artífice de políticas favorables" a Moscú.
Según el diario, la oficina del presidente alemán recibió una "declaración clara" de Kiev de que no hay disposición para una reunión en este momento, pero que no se puede descartar un encuentro de este tipo en el futuro.
Por su parte, Steinmeier confirmó posteriormente que estaba dispuesto a viajar a Kiev con colegas de Polonia, Lituania, Letonia y Estonia, pero las autoridades ucranianas consideraron indeseable su presencia.


----------



## Honkler (12 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Yo sí, y a la versión española también. A Sputnik si que no puedo entrar.
> 
> Esto ya esta puesto, pero ya de paso según RT:
> 
> ...



Está muy subidito el imbécil pelele del payaso


----------



## Harman (12 Abr 2022)

Hamás y sus combatientes siguen limpiando las zonas residenciales de Mariupol. Esta vez, los bandidos se han instalado en una de las casas particulares y han expresado su deseo de no rendirse, sino de luchar entre ellos.
Esta fue una elección muy, muy equivocada al resistir a una unidad de tropas rusas que está entrenada profesionalmente en la destrucción de bandidos en zonas urbanas y forestales. Isa Taimaskhanov no les da una segunda oportunidad.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41809

_Hamás = Isa Taimaskhanov, que ya veo a algún "listo" haciendo extrañas elucubraciones_


----------



## El-Mano (12 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> En fin cuando lees.." los chicos no temían al tanque, porque era suyo " tu que entiendes?
> 
> El tanque era Ucro, esta claro no les vio el brazalete y pensó eran rusos pues estaban junto al un vehículo Ruso.
> 
> Lei incluso, que el tipo del tanque se bajo para ver su hazaña y hacer tambien un tik tok y que fueron los comentarios del video publicado los que le advirtieron que los muertos parecían tener brazalete azul y que se había equivocado del blanco.



Alguien dijo que el t72 disparó dos veces, puse el sonido y es cierto, pasaron 14-15s entre los disparos. Aparte de que los muertos tenian el brazalete azul, el que grababa la parte dos se le ve también el brazalete azul en la pierna izquierda.


----------



## MiguelLacano (12 Abr 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> Se dijo hace SEMANAS que Ucrania no tenía ejército propiamente dicho, sino milicias armadas.
> No existe *cadena *de mando, y si existe está desconectada de la batalla (en kiev). Ese es el motivo por el cual se ponen a sacarse fotos al lado de un tanque ruso.
> No tienen formación, no tienen armas, no tienen comida, no tienen gobierno, no tienen nada.
> Pero si hasta sale hasta en prensa internacional.
> ...



Pues para no haber cadena de mando ni ejercito ucro, la verdad es que están dando por el culo bastante. Supongo que es como lo del virus, que no existe y las vacunas que nos matan por millones... La madre que me parió el nivelazo que gastamos en este puto mundo, a uno y otro lado del orbe, por favor!


----------



## Salamandra (12 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> No se donde fué, pero se comentaba que era para que empresas piratas e israelies explotaran algunos recursos en marruecos, y españa a cambio se llevaría una pequeña parte. Pero vamos... ya con la subida de precios del gas no creo que se pueda compensar.



A mi me hace gracia cuando decís España. Será un empresa con nombre español, que con suerte ni su accionariado ni, tan siquiera su sede fiscal de este negocio (Será alguna sucursal) es española.

En el mejor de los casos es un salto de "capital del estado español como consecuenbcia de su política" a capital privado con "alguna" relación en España.

Ahora las empresas no son nacionales, ni siquiera las que tributan algo en los países de procedencia porque juegan con mil filiales acomodadas en otros países o directamente en paraísos fiscales.


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Abr 2022)

"Graco, vuelve al Senado que Craso te necesita"


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 Abr 2022)

HÉROES Ucranios atacan y destruyen un puente ferroviario en territorio ruso


----------



## Elimina (12 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Yo sí, y a la versión española también. A Sputnik si que no puedo entrar.
> 
> Esto ya esta puesto, pero ya de paso según RT:
> 
> ...



A esto lo llamo yo un buen comienzo. A ver qué sale de aquí


----------



## Gotthard (12 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia planea cometer un acto terrorista derribando edificios residenciales en su propio territorio. También planea cometer un ataque con misiles y aviones en Belgorod (Rusia) o en una de las ciudades de la Crimea ocupada para culpar a Ucrania — Inteligencia ucraniana



Sin duda, una buena _maskirovka _derroyendo edificios civiles en territorio ruso.... una excusa magnifica ..... para ....* invadir Ucrania.*

En serio, la neurona no os da para discurrir la soberana gilipollez absurda que plantea ese tweet?


----------



## rejon (12 Abr 2022)

"El número de tanques rusos perdidos en Ucrania (471) ahora supera los inventarios de tanques combinados del Reino Unido (227) y Alemania (236)".


----------



## Icibatreuh (12 Abr 2022)

*El corresponsal de Pravda dice que casi le mata un francotirador en Mariupol. *Se tiró debajo del coche. Le dispararon desde el sitio contrario al que pensana.Era cerca del Café Ivushka, está en la misma playa









Военкор "Комсомолки" попал под обстрел снайпера в Мариуполе


Спецкор КП Дмитрий Стешин передает из почти освобожденного города, как оттуда бегут нацисты, а товарищи-военкоры спасают его от верной гибели в давно зачищенном квартале [фото, видео]




www.kp.ru





"El corresponsal especial de KP, Dmitry Steshin, informa desde la ciudad casi liberada cómo los nazis huyen de allí y *cómo los corresponsales militares lo salvan de una muerte segura en un barrio limpiado durante mucho tiempo*.



*Por la mañana, el corresponsal especial de KP serasladó a Azovstal a lo largo de la costa del mar. 

Desde la playa frente al café "Ivushka" se veía perfectamente la famosa montaña de escoria artificial "Azovstal", el puerto, las tuberías y los edificios de las fábricas. En los cuarteles adyacentes, la batalla se desarrolló según el patrón habitual: un tiroteo con armas automáticas, luego la supresión de los puestos de tiro por la artillería*. El mar estaba cubierto de una densa niebla y se escuchaba como nuestros barcos golpeaban Azovstal desde esta gelatina gris, elaborando algunos objetivos. Golpearon en alguna parte y una columna de humo negro grasiento se elevó sobre la zona industrial.

*Aparcamos el coche detrás del templo para que todo el grueso de la catedral nos cubriera desde Mariupol. Pero empezaron a dispararnos desde una dirección completamente opuesta. Tuve suerte de que los muchachos que estaban conmigo no solo pelearon.*

.... *Por lo tanto, logré escuchar solo dos disparos, relativamente cerca, tal vez a 200 metros, luego el grito del comandante militar Medvedev "¡francotirador!", Un segundo, y terminé en el lugar más seguro: detrás del motor y el volante del automóvil. Como admitió más tarde el comandante militar Medvedev, actuamos correctamente, solo que no tenía la fuerza mental suficiente para arrojar un termo de café. El termo estaba encima del coche.*


----------



## Harman (12 Abr 2022)

China acelera la creación de un mercado nacional unificado

Fuentes chinas informan hoy de que el Comité Central del Partido Comunista y el Consejo de Estado de China (máximo órgano ejecutivo del país) han emitido una directiva conjunta para acelerar la construcción de un mercado nacional unificado.

Al parecer, China se está centrando en equilibrar la oferta y la demanda internas, incluso aprendiendo de la experiencia de la presión económica sobre Rusia.

La nueva tendencia hacia las economías autónomas ha surgido con el telón de fondo de la pandemia y el conflicto actual: ahora no se trata sólo de la seguridad alimentaria, sino también de cómo garantizar el propio crecimiento económico.

En este contexto, la salida de las marcas europeas de Rusia tiene un aspecto muy diferente. "En el mundo actual, el mercado es el recurso más escaso", dijeron representantes del Comité Estatal de Desarrollo y Reformas de China.

Y tenemos este recurso, y ahora se están produciendo serios cambios en él, y es una gran oportunidad para las empresas rusas.

Dentro de Rusia, la tendencia se observa en Moscú, que es el mayor mercado del país, junto con su región de hasta 25 millones de habitantes. Dado el nuevo paquete de beneficios para la industria, el potencial es muy serio.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41812


----------



## MiguelLacano (12 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Sin duda, una buena _maskirovka _derroyendo edificios civiles en territorio ruso.... una excusa magnifica ..... para ....* invadir Ucrania.*
> 
> En serio, la neurona no os da para discurrir la soberana gilipollez absurda que plantea ese tweet?



Pensé que con los años que tengo ya había escuchado y visto todas las estupideces posibles, habidas y por haber... pero me equivocaba, el cretinismo carece de límites, como advertía Einstein hace muchos decenios...


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Sin duda, una buena _maskirovka _derroyendo edificios civiles en territorio ruso.... una excusa magnifica ..... para ....* invadir Ucrania.*
> 
> En serio, la neurona no os da para discurrir la soberana gilipollez absurda que plantea ese tweet?



Con eso solo dan la razón a Rusia. Es lo que tiene estar perdiendo la guerra, que haces cosas sin planificar, solo para llamar la atención para intentar escalar la guerra a algo global.


----------



## rejon (12 Abr 2022)

Los soldados chechenos de Kadyrov están cometiendo crímenes de guerra en toda Ucrania.

La gente está documentando sus actos enfermizos. Se utilizará como prueba contra ellos en Nuremberg 2.


----------



## mazuste (12 Abr 2022)

Que dice el Basurin, que van a sacar a los enterraos en los bunkeres
con métodos policiales antidisturbios: gases lacrimógenos o similares.
Y que cerraran las válvulas de agua que bajan allá. Antes no lo hicieron,
dicen, porque había rehenes ¿?


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Abr 2022)

Caliente India que sales...


----------



## Nico (12 Abr 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Y aun hay que hablar de sus radares asociados y demás parafernalia necesaria para su lanzamiento. Porque no es un stinger.
> La enésima bala de plata occidental para matar vampiros




Lo que hay que explicarle al camarada @rejon es que estos sistemas de armas requieren ENTRENAMIENTO y PREPARACION para su operación (no son una pistola que apuntas y oprimes el gatillo y sale la bala).

Entre preparar el equipo para transporte, la papelería asociada (hablamos de cosas "legales" entre Estados), la entrega, la instalación en destino y el entrenamiento de sus operadores (salvo que vayan noruegos de "mercenarios"), estamos hablando de dos o tres meses MINIMOS.

Para Julio-Agosto, cuando eso pueda estar operativo, supongo que lo instarán en el último pueblo ucraniano de la frontera con Rumania.


----------



## NPI (12 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> No nos trates de imbeciles...
> 
> RUSIA se esta defendiendo del expansionismo OTAN-GLOBALSIONISTA.
> 
> ...



Hombre es Mamarraxio, el se dedica al copia/pega en cada hilo.


----------



## Jotagb (12 Abr 2022)

¿Hasta qué punto dependen los países europeos del gas ruso?


----------



## rejon (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (12 Abr 2022)

Reino Unido financió secretamente a Reuters en las décadas de 1960 y 1970: documentos


El Gobierno británico financió secretamente a Reuters en las décadas de 1960 y 1970 a instancias de una unidad de propaganda antisoviética vinculada a la inteligencia británica y ocultó los traspasos utilizando a la BBC para los pagos, mostraron documentos desclasificados.




www.reuters.com




*Reino Unido financió secretamente a Reuters en las décadas de 1960 y 1970: documentos*
By Guy Faulconbridge

LONDRES, 13 ene (Reuters) - 
El Gobierno británico financió secretamente a Reuters en las décadas de 1960 y 1970 a instancias de una unidad de propaganda antisoviética vinculada a la inteligencia británica y ocultó los traspasos utilizando a la BBC para los pagos, mostraron documentos desclasificados. 


El dinero fue utilizado para expandir la cobertura de Reuters en Oriente Medio y América Latina y ocultado por un incremento de los pagos de suscripción de noticias a Reuters por parte de la BBC.

“Ahora estamos en condiciones de concluir un acuerdo que brinde apoyo discreto del Gobierno para los servicios de Reuter en Oriente Medio y América Latina”, de acuerdo a un documento redactado del Gobierno británico de 1969, marcado como “Secreto” y titulado “Financiación de Reuters por HMG”.

No está claro en los documentos el grado de influencia, si es que hubo, que el Gobierno pudo ejercer sobre las noticias de Reuters a cambio del dinero, que detallan un acuerdo secreto de financiamiento del Gobierno británico de 1969 para Reuters.

Sin embargo, los documentos ilustran el nivel de participación que el Gobierno tuvo alguna vez en los asuntos de Reuters y el acuerdo explícito para ocultar el financiamiento.

“Muchas organizaciones de noticias recibieron algún tipo de subsidio estatal después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial”, dijo David Crundwell, un portavoz de Reuters.

“Pero el acuerdo de 1969 no se ajustaba a nuestros Principios Éticos y no haríamos eso hoy”, agregó Crundwell, en referencia a los Principios Éticos diseñados para preservar la integridad, independencia, y libertad de prejuicios de la agencia.

Las actividades de recopilación de noticias de Reuters son supervisadas por la Founders Share Company, creada en 1984 para defender los principios fundamentales de la agencia. Éstos estipulan que ningún interés, grupo o facción debe dominar Reuters.

Aunque Reuters vende noticias a un amplio rango de clientes, incluidos gobiernos, ningún gobierno ejerce control sobre cómo o qué produce Reuters, aseguró Crundwell.

Un portavoz del Gobierno británico declinó realizar comentarios.

El financiamiento del Gobierno británico a Reuters en las décadas de 1960 y 1970 fue revelado en una historia autorizada de 1992 sobre la agencia de noticias llamada “El Poder de las Noticias: La Historia de Reuters”.

En 1969, Reuters necesitaba dinero para expandirse aún más en Oriente Medio y las potencias accidentales como Reino Unido querían impulsar su influencia en contra de la Unión Soviética, expandiendo servicios de noticias en el mundo, mostraron los documentos.

El financiamiento secreto del Gobierno a Reuters, como se establece en los documentos, alcanzó las 245.000 libras esterlinas (317.838 dólares al tipo de cambio actual) por año antes de 1969 y luego se redujo a 100.000 libras al año en 1969-1970 y nada en el período 1972-1973.

Reuters, fundada en Londres en 1851 y ahora propiedad de Thomson Reuters, con sede en Toronto, es una de las organizaciones de noticias más grande del mundo.

(1 dólar = 0,7708 libras)

Editado en Español por Manuel Farías


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (12 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Pues para no haber cadena de mando ni ejercito ucro, la verdad es que están dando por el culo bastante. Supongo que es como lo del virus, que no existe y las vacunas que nos matan por millones... La madre que me parió el nivelazo que gastamos en este puto mundo, a uno y otro lado del orbe, por favor!



Jaja que hombre de paja más patético Lacano.
30.000 tíos armados pueden generar un problema aunque no sean un ejército regular, se vió en Afghanistán y en Somalia.
De la misma forma un virus (vulgar) provoca infección respiratoria, y las vacunas no matan por millones (hombre paja de vacuñao premium).

Tu apoyaste los cierres perimetrales, apoyaste el toque de queda nocturno, y que prohibieran bodas y entierros. 
Tu eres el que se tragó toda la mierda, no yo 
Ale, vete a ponerte la cuarta


----------



## Bartleby (12 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "Graco, vuelve al Senado que Craso te necesita"



A este, cada día que pasa, se le está poniendo mas cara de consejero delegado, aún es pronto, pero en cuanto Podemos desaparezca y, creo que no le queda mucho, llegará su oportunidad.


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 Abr 2022)

HOJO! EEUU no se opondría a la entrega de los MIG 29 eslovacos a Ucrania. Vamos a ver cada vez más armamento pesado en ucrania y eso es bueno para nuestro entretenimiento, pero malo para los operadores de los camiones crematorio de los invasores.


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> HÉROES Ucranios atacan y destruyen un puente ferroviario en territorio ruso


----------



## bigmaller (12 Abr 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Ni que estuviera prohibido estudiar filosofia o lo que te salga del cipote.
> 
> Nunca ha sido tan facil como ahora acceder casi gratis a cualquier libro de filosofia.
> 
> Vivimos en A Brave New World, no en Fahrenheit 451, ni en 1984.



Filosofia hay que estudiar en la pubertad. Y a esas edades y en estos tiempos... Hay que obligarlos.


rejon dijo:


> *El alcalde de Mariupol cifra en 21.000 los civiles muertos en la invasión.*
> El alcalde de la ciudad asediada de Mariupol dice que la última estimación es que alrededor de* 21.000 residentes civiles* ha sido asesinados desde el comienzo de la invasión rusa. Vadym Boichenko dijo que había sido difícil calcular el número exacto de víctimas desde que comenzaron los combates calle a calle. En esta ciudad del sureste de Ucrania, asediada desde hace más de 40 días por el ejército ruso y destruida en gran parte, la situación humanitaria es dramática. El asesor presidencial ucraniano Mijailo Podoliak afirmó en un tuit que "decenas de miles" de personas han muerto allí y "90% de las casas" fueron destruidas.



Es el alcalde que se escapó y los dejó tirados. Cierto?


----------



## Trajanillo (12 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> ¡Ahora lo has visto todo! Occidente progresista, sufriendo por sus propias sanciones, vende en las tiendas un Cuarto de repollo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1022847



10€ un cuarto de repollo, joder con las sanciones a Rusia, esta haciendo mas daño a UE


----------



## ferrys (12 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> HOJO! EEUU no se opondría a la entrega de los MIG 29 eslovacos a Ucrania. Vamos a ver cada vez más armamento pesado en ucrania y eso es bueno para nuestro entretenimiento, pero malo para los operadores de los camiones crematorio de los invasores.



Ojo, llegan a Moscú. Los rusos han perdido. 
Mig29. ¿Se los mandan a Alemania o esta vez más cerca?


----------



## Elimina (12 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "Graco, vuelve al Senado que Craso te necesita"



¿atribuible a Rusia aunque habrá que investigar? Aclárate Pablo.
Y si parece bien lo de investigar, convence a la ONU, porque allí lo de acusar con pruebas no se lleva bien.


----------



## JAGGER (12 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> acuerdate de afeitar el prepucio tontopollas, llevas 10 anos aparentando ser judio cuando eres lo que eres un puto sionista y bufón ilustre del foro



Lo que quieres es conocer mi polla. Se nota.


----------



## NPI (12 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> La *Guerra ruso-turca de 1768-1774* fue un conflicto decisivo que estableció el control ruso _de facto_ sobre el sur de Ucrania, hasta entonces dominada por el Imperio otomano a través de su Estado títere, el Kanato de Crimea.
> 
> Ukrania siempre ha sido parte del Imperio Ruso
> La Ukrania del 1991 es un invento jvdeo-NOM



Te han dado nuevas órdenes para trasladarlas en el foro


----------



## ferrys (12 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Filosofia hay que estudiar en la pubertad. Y a esas edades y en estos tiempos... Hay que obligarlos.
> 
> Es el alcalde que se escapó y los dejó tirados. Cierto?



Usted imaginen como tienen estar esos soldados ucranianos y occidentales que han sido abandonados a su suerte. Los que sobrevivan van ser colgados. Y encima se recochinean dándoles medallas póstumas.


----------



## Nico (12 Abr 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Se te olvida mencionar que la "invasion" fue provocada por la inminente ofensiva de los ukors contra el Donbass. Omision disculpable porque es una de esa cosas que nunca leeremos en la prensa occidental.




Está en el "Punto 5)", pero sin desarrollar. A saber si Nicors lo lee (o lo entiende). Pero el concepto está incluido.


----------



## NPI (12 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> na con 40 drones armados de sobra



Eso funciona cuando no hay nadie extranjero/nacionalizado dentro de los estados, ahora ya es tarde, en España casi la mitad de la población es extranjera y/o nacionalizada.


----------



## mazuste (12 Abr 2022)

Más sobre Azovstal

[ desde WarGonzo]

_*⚡ Los Azovts podrían eliminar a 2 oficiales estadounidenses en Mariupol⚡

Según el proyecto de @wargonzo de fuentes en la línea del frente de Donbass,
basado en el análisis de las intercepciones de las comunicaciones enemigas, 
hay al menos dos oficiales estadounidenses retirados de alto rango en los refugios
antibombas de Azov-Stal.

Según nuestras fuentes, entraron en Mariupol junto con la Academia PMC (antigua
Blackwater) y lo más probable es que no sean empleados activos del Pentágono
Sin embargo, al mismo tiempo son personalidades extremadamente importantes 
para Washington.

"Estos oficiales están al tanto de muchas operaciones encubiertas de EE.UU. 
en terceros países y portadores de información altamente sensible para Washington",
dijo al proyecto wargonzo una fuente familiarizada con las interceptaciones de radio.

También se señala que para ocultar esta "información sensible", agencias de inteligencia
estadounidenses están dispuestas a ordenar a los combatientes de Azov que eliminen
a los dos oficiales. Todavía no se sabe con certeza si están vivos en este momento.
*_
*@wargonzo*


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 Abr 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Ojo, llegan a Moscú. Los rusos han perdido.
> Mig29. ¿Se los mandan a Alemania o esta vez más cerca?



Quien querría ir a Moscú?. El objetivo es desnazificar a todos los cochino-invasores que han osado manchar con su sucia presencia el suelo sagrado de Ucrania.


----------



## JAGGER (12 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Esta contrastado hasta por las inteligencia britanica. Tú mismo, sigue viviendo en tu mentira sionista.



Para ser una mentira, las nazistillas se la pasan cacareándola. Qué tarados.


----------



## rejon (12 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Lo que quieres es conocer mi polla. Se nota.



Cuidadin con ese HDLGP....que encima es mas maricon que un palomo cojo.....


----------



## mazuste (12 Abr 2022)

El cosaco Gundî se acaba de rendir...
UK man surrenders in Mariupol after marine unit runs out of weapons


----------



## Gotthard (12 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> En los más de 20 años desde que se introdujo el misil Harpoon, ha habido más de una docena de mejoras importantes. En combate real, la tasa de éxito es tan alta como 95%



El Harpoon se introdujo hace mas de 45 años. Es bastante vulnerable a los antimisil rusos que llevan los buques y lento (800km/h), lo que le hace presa facil de los CIWS rusos. Y tratar de colarlos en los bien abrigados muelles de la base de la Flota del Mar Negro en Sebastopol, erizados de lanzadores SAM.... ni tirando todos a la vez conseguirian una puta mierda. Lleva poca carga explosiva (no llega a 200 kilos). Ahora han desarrollado el Block II pero aun estan vistiendola en McDonell-Douglas y solo estan vendiendo algunos kits de upgrade.




Es curioso como habiendo hecho desarrollos muy buenos en armamento terrestre, USA ha languidecido en el desarrollo naval, ya que han pasado 40 años sin rivales dignos en los 7 oceanos, cuando no cagandola estrepitosamente en programas como el Litoral. De repente se ve en el siglo XXI con un misil que fue muy bueno en su epoca, pero que hoy en dia te lo tiran con una pedrada y con modelos rusos muy superiores como el Kh35 (SSN-25), mismo misil por 1/3 del precio y con mejoras que permiten dispararlo hasta desde el triciclo de tu sobrina y escapar de las contramedidas, sin mentar los desarrollos israelies o incluso misiles antibuque chinos superiores.







apocalippsis dijo:


> El ejército ucraniano está muy familiarizado con estos tanques soviéticos y puede formar inmediatamente efectividad en combate. Estos tanques T-72 han sido mejorados según los estándares de la OTAN y superaron en rendimiento a los tanques originales del ejército ucraniano. Una vez que estos más de 900 tanques T-72 entren en la línea del frente de Donbass, será de gran ayuda para mejorar la efectividad de combate de las fuerzas terrestres ucranianas.



Esto es el mismo problema que los aviones Mig29 polacos. Si, han sido tan reformados que no se parecen una mierda al diseño original sovietico. Todo en inglés, sistemas que un tanquista ucraniano no ha visto en su puta vida. Necesitaran meses para adaptarlos. Y a ver como los meten en el territorio porque los NLAW y los Manpads caben en camiones, estos bicharracos no.


----------



## alcorconita (12 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Lo que hay que explicarle al camarada @rejon es que estos sistemas de armas requieren ENTRENAMIENTO y PREPARACION para su operación (no son una pistola que apuntas y oprimes el gatillo y sale la bala).
> 
> Entre preparar el equipo para transporte, la papelería asociada (hablamos de cosas "legales" entre Estados), la entrega, la instalación en destino y el entrenamiento de sus operadores (salvo que vayan noruegos de "mercenarios"), estamos hablando de dos o tres meses MINIMOS.
> 
> Para Julio-Agosto, cuando eso pueda estar operativo, supongo que lo instarán en el último pueblo ucraniano de la frontera con Rumania.



Desde luego que las similitudes con la segunda guerra son cada día más evidentes. No solo por la simbología que aportan ambos contendientes o las armas salvadoras de última hora... sino que en ese terreno le hicieron la 13/14 a Paulus.

Y me jugaría la cuenta a que los antidisturbios rusos cerca de Kiev era por que contaban con una noche de los cristales rotos entre el Ejército y las SA...


----------



## rejon (12 Abr 2022)

Putin ha reubicado por la fuerza a casi 100.000 ucranianos a miles de kilómetros de distancia de su hogar, para reasentarse en rincones remotos de Rusia, incluidos Siberia y el Círculo Polar Ártico.


----------



## JAGGER (12 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> "El número de tanques rusos perdidos en Ucrania (471) ahora supera los inventarios de tanques combinados del Reino Unido (227) y Alemania (236)".



Eso para demostrar la superioridad rusa sobre esos dos paisuchos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Abr 2022)

Sesión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de RF Igor Konashenkov a partir de las 19.00 horas del 12 de abril de 2022 sobre el progreso de la operación especial en Ucrania

▪En el área del asentamiento de POPASNA, región de Donetsk, las unidades de artillería rusa lanzaron ataques contra seis bastiones de unidades de la brigada mecanizada 24 de Ucrania.

Como resultado de los bombardeos quedaron destruidos más de 120 efectivos de la unidad, once vehículos blindados y catorce vehículos de usos diversos.

▪La aviación operacional-táctica de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas golpeó 38 instalaciones militares de Ucrania. Entre ellos: depósito de municiones TOSHKOVKA en la región de Luhansk, así como 8 áreas de concentración de equipo militar ucraniano en los asentamientos de GLAZUNOVKA, PYATIGORSKOE y PRISHIB en la región de Kharkiv.

▪Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron dos vehículos aéreos no tripulados en el aire sobre los asentamientos de OCHAKOV y NIKOLAEV.

▪En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial han sido destruidos: 130 aviones, 99 helicópteros, 244 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 445 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 2153 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 241 instalaciones de lanzamiento múltiple sistemas de cohetes, 924 cañones y morteros de artillería de campaña, así como 2063 unidades de vehículos militares especiales.

#Rusia Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Gotthard (12 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los soldados rusos que han desertado en Ucrania ahora han establecido una nueva unidad militar llamada "Rusia Libre".
> 
> Lucharán por Ucrania bajo la nueva bandera rusa blanca, azul y blanca.
> 
> Gran decisión chicos.



No te cansas de poner propaganda. Son tres actores, las botas tacticas vienen directas de la zapateria y los uniformes les vienen enormes.


----------



## rejon (12 Abr 2022)

He escuchado en las noticias en la radio de la SER , si se confirma lo de las armas químicas Reino Unido enviará soldados a ucrania.


----------



## Gotthard (12 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Putin ha reubicado por la fuerza a casi 100.000 ucranianos a miles de kilómetros de distancia de su hogar, para reasentarse en rincones remotos de Rusia, incluidos Siberia y el Círculo Polar Ártico.



Te mando al ignore una temporada ... son insufribles la cantidad de gilipolleces que posteas.


----------



## Gotthard (12 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> He escuchado en las noticias en la radio de la SER


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Peineto (12 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Más sobre Azovstal
> 
> [ desde WarGonzo]
> 
> ...




Comprendo, se trata del proyecto WAR_GONZOSO.


----------



## IgFarben (12 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Eso para demostrar la superioridad rusa sobre esos dos paisuchos.



Bueno, un Leopard 2A7 que son los que tiene ahora Alemania, vale por 6 T-72 de esos que llevan los rusos. Y ahora que van a montar el sistema de protección activa Trophy, mas duros aun.
Los nuevos Challenger(que son en esencia un Leopard 2A7 montado en un chasis del Challenger viejo) tampoco van a andar mancos.


----------



## Gonzalor (12 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Putin ha reubicado por la fuerza a casi 100.000 ucranianos a miles de kilómetros de distancia de su hogar, para reasentarse en rincones remotos de Rusia, incluidos Siberia y el Círculo Polar Ártico.



Son sus costumbres...


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (12 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> El Harpoon se introdujo hace mas de 45 años. Es bastante vulnerable a los antimisil rusos que llevan los buques y lento (800km/h), lo que le hace presa facil de los CIWS rusos. Y tratar de colarlos en los bien abrigados muelles de la base de la Flota del Mar Negro en Sebastopol, erizados de lanzadores SAM.... ni tirando todos a la vez conseguirian una puta mierda. Lleva poca carga explosiva (no llega a 200 kilos). Ahora han desarrollado el Block II pero aun estan vistiendola en McDonell-Douglas y solo estan vendiendo algunos kits de upgrade.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1022992
> 
> ...



Algunos programas de la Navy han sido propios de retrasados mentales. En circuitos militares yanquis de otros servicios hay bastante cachondeo con eso. Como lo del Little Circus Show para su LCS. 

Ahora han tirado por el camino de en medio y los sustituyen por el Kongsberg NSM noruego. Que parece que se convertirá en el estándar occidental. Parece excelente.


----------



## Azrael_II (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Gonzalor (12 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> He escuchado en las noticias en la radio de la SER , si se confirma lo de las armas químicas Reino Unido enviará soldados a ucrania.



Joder, macho, la SER no es fuente fiable de NADA. Me fío más de lo que me cuente un gitano de mercadillo que de lo que diga esa mierda.


----------



## Arraki (12 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El cosaco Gundî se acaba de rendir...
> UK man surrenders in Mariupol after marine unit runs out of weapons



Dicen que esperan intercambio de prisioneros... 

Cuales prisioneros? este sujeto no es un prisionero sino un detenido por lo que la fiscalía rusa considere oportuno. A los detenidos se les juzga y en el caso de ser culpables son obligados a cumplir la condena impuesta.

Dejo aquí este pequeño documento que me ha venido a la cabeza


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Te mando al ignore una temporada ... son insufribles la cantidad de gilipolleces que posteas.



¿De quien hablas?


----------



## rejon (12 Abr 2022)

*Robles descarta el envío de armamento pesado a Ucrania "porque requiere muchísima instrucción"*
La ministra de Defensa, Margarita Robles, afirmó este martes que "no está dentro de las previsiones" el envió a la *resistencia ucraniana del armamento pesado*, "ya que requiere muchísima instrucción", y debido a que "llevar un carro de combate no es una cosa que pueda hacer cualquiera".

Así lo aseveró en una entrevista con Cuatro recogida por Servimedia durante la que avanzó que este martes "está volando hasta la zona un avión con armamento ligero", y recordó que "son *hasta el día de hoy 12 los aviones *que se han enviado con material ligero de carácter defensivo", y las Fuerzas Armadas "otros cinco o seis vuelos más, trayendo personas refugiadas".


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (12 Abr 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Si es un caso aislado, alta probabilidad de un chalado suelto. Si se dan varios más a intervalos de tiempo y lugar, alta probabilidad de maniobra para tratar de prohibir la tenencia de armas por la población.




O la guerra encubierta.


----------



## NPI (12 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Siempre que hay interés en magnificar/tergiversar algo, siempre hay una unidad de AP (EE.UU.) o Reuters (RU)


----------



## Gotthard (12 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> ¿De quien hablas?



Del Rejon, que lleva la tarde de flodear el hilo de propaganda barata ucraniana. 

A veces se le cuela algo bueno, por eso solo lo ignoreo por temporadas.


----------



## Nicors (12 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Nicors, creo que este tema hay que verlo con más amplitud.
> 
> 1) En un mundo de "potencias e intereses", sin duda Ucrania quedaba en la órbita de Rusia. Infame destino si quieres, pero "más o menos" es así. España está en la órbita de EE.UU. si vamos al caso (no lo ignoras obviamente).
> 
> ...



Tu mezclas hechos con conjeturas.

Yo digo Ucrania era un estado soberano reconocido por la onu, sin discusión ¿verdad?

Segundo hecho: Rusia coloca un títere que da marcha atrás a las aspiraciones del pueblo soberano. Correcto?

Tercer hecho, ante la revolución o golpe de estado, me da igual, del pueblo ucraniano, agentes ucranianos con ayuda de Rusia, se rebelan en una parte del Donbas. Forman unas republicas independintes colocando rusos en los principales puestos dirigentes Ok?

Cuarto, Rusia ocupa Crimea.

Quinto: Ucrania como país soberano piensa, dos territorios míos han sido invadidos por Rusia, me voy a armar o está gente ocupará toda Ucrania.

Sexto, como país soberano, Ucrania puede solicitar ayuda de quien quiera.

Septimo, Rusia empieza en 2021 a colocar grandes cantidades de tropas a lo largo de la frontera con Ucrania.

Octavo, Rusia invade Ucrania por siete zonas.

Tus conjeturas:

Rusia tiene un espacio vital que quiere recuperar.
La ue y la otan es culpable de que el pueblo ucraniano les haya pedido ayuda.

Mezclas del forero Nico:

Asimila País Vasco y Cataluña con Ucrania, en el sentido de que ue, otan y eeuu no hubieran permitido la independencia de dichos territorios, obviando que dichas regiones no son estados soberanos.

Conclusion que subyace de los argumentos del forero Nico:

Rusia está legitimada para invadir un estado puesto que según dicho forero y Rusia, Ucrania no es soberana.

Mi conclusión: mezcláis, inventais y dais pábulo a la propaganda rusa.


----------



## Tierra Azul (12 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Lo que quieres es conocer mi polla. Se nota.



no tontin, para eso tengo a mi marido, busque a la burrita que esta escondiendose de usted por este hilito y meta el cipote donde mas le plazca.


----------



## Teuro (12 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Serbia



Creo que es un frente demasiado complicado ahora. Tendría que cerrar el Ucraniano primero, de hecho la UE y la OTAN deberían cerrar ahora mismo la posibilidad de que se pueda abrir ese frente ahora.


----------



## piru (12 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> En fin cuando lees.." los chicos no temían al tanque, porque era suyo " tu que entiendes?
> 
> El tanque era Ucro, esta claro no les vio el brazalete y pensó eran rusos pues estaban junto al un vehículo Ruso.
> 
> Lei incluso, que el tipo del tanque se bajo para ver su hazaña y hacer tambien un tik tok y que fueron los comentarios del video publicado los que le advirtieron que los muertos parecían tener brazalete azul y que se había equivocado del blanco.




Pero hay un segundo disparo en el 30" del primer video que vimos


----------



## Tierra Azul (12 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Creo que es un frente demasiado complicado ahora. Tendría que cerrar el Ucraniano primero, de hecho la UE y la OTAN deberían cerrar ahora mismo la posibilidad de que se pueda abrir ese frente ahora.



de eso ya se encargara china, tu no te preocupes, la guerra la tendreis cerquita y poco a poco, donde las dan las toman. Todo se pagará tu sigue animando a las nenazas ukro que estan muy desanimadas ultimamente como va Mariupol? bien eh?


----------



## NPI (12 Abr 2022)

A Pinovski le han dado vacaciones y ahora está a jornada completa Disturbed.


----------



## delhierro (12 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Pues para no haber cadena de mando ni ejercito ucro, la verdad es que están dando por el culo bastante. Supongo que es como lo del virus, que no existe y las vacunas que nos matan por millones... La madre que me parió el nivelazo que gastamos en este puto mundo, a uno y otro lado del orbe, por favor!



Claro que tiene cadena de mando, es culpa de Putin que no ha tenido nunca intención de tomar Kiev ni mucho menos derrotar al gobierno y poner uno alternativo.

Hay esa cadena de mando porque quiere negociar, y para eso necesitas con quien, y que ese quien tenga el poder de hacer cumplir los acuerdos. 

Por eso no hay una baraja de cartas con los caretos de Zelinki y su cuartel general. Por eso los trenes tienen electricidad para funcionar y los puentes siguen sobre el Dnieper. 

El problema es que Zelenki tiene orden desde el principio de no negociar, y Putin no se cae del puto burro. Ahora piensa dar empujoncitos hasta llegar a las fronteras administrativas de las republicas y supongo que cree que la cosa quedara ahí. Le van a perder cada dia más el respeto y eso es peligroso para todos, de ahí surgen los malos entendidos y los errores que pueden llevar a una guerra mundial.


----------



## MiguelLacano (12 Abr 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> Jaja que hombre de paja más patético Lacano.
> 30.000 tíos armados pueden generar un problema aunque no sean un ejército regular, se vió en Afghanistán y en Somalia.
> De la misma forma un virus (vulgar) provoca infección respiratoria, y las vacunas no matan por millones (hombre paja de vacuñao premium).
> 
> ...



Tiene que haber de todo, ya lo decían los clásicos.


----------



## rejon (12 Abr 2022)

Alemania reculando de nuevo, como siempre solo funcionan cuando la gente se les echa encima y les meten presión, llevan todo el conflicto igual.

*El presidente de Alemania, Steinmeier, afirmó que el país va a proporcionar armas a Ucrania*

Berlín entregará armas a la zona de guerra *a pesar de que esto contradice la filosofía de seguridad que siguió Alemania no hace mucho tiempo.*

Con tal Rusia y después de que sus crímenes de guerra fueran vistos por todo el mundo, no puede haber retorno a las relaciones normales.

UN.


----------



## piru (12 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



Uno del tanque va fuera de la torreta.



Es muy raro. Para mí que han montado una emboscada y creen que es un tanque ruso capturado en la emboscada. Esa marca blanca delantera canta mucho.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Abr 2022)

Desnazificados por los mongoles…


----------



## delhierro (12 Abr 2022)

No se si se va a ver...Así que enlace directo.



Son voluntarios, llegando por su cuenta y siendo armados por alguna de las republicas y tienen muchos muchos camiones ¿ oficiales del ejercito ruso ? No lo parece. Estaría bien que alguno que hable ruso nos ilustre.

Veo absurdo que tengan que recurrir a esto teniendo un ejercito gigantesco, e infrautilizado cuando tienen una guerra. No es una operación policial, no se supo montar un golpe o al menos una apariencia de golpe para poner un presidente alternativo así que tienen una puta guerra entre manos contra toda la otan. Deben cambiar el planteamiento y todos se ahorraran vidas.


----------



## MiguelLacano (12 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Claro que tiene cadena de mando, es culpa de Putin que no ha tenido nunca intención de tomar Kiev ni mucho menos derrotar al gobierno y poner uno alternativo.
> 
> Hay esa cadena de mando porque quiere negociar, y para eso necesitas con quien, y que ese quien tenga el poder de hacer cumplir los acuerdos.
> 
> ...



Sus razonamientos me parecen muy sólidos. Por supuesto que está claro que estamos ante una fuerza militar formidable, los ucros están bien armados y hablamos de cientos de miles de combatientes, con mayor o menor entrenamiento, pero activos. Y armas las que quieras. Y logística, información y seguridad interna, acérrimos y fanáticos en muchos casos. Lo que me tiene absorto es la actitud y los movimientos de Putin. Estoy tan alucinado como usted de que no haya puesto mucha más firmeza, sino desde el principio digo ya a partir de la primera semana. Y eso de negociar... increíble. Espero que estemos equivocados, usted y yo, porque de lo contrario, efectivamente, Rusia va a perder con alevosía y el resto, incluida la Europa esclava de los anglos, nos vamos de cabeza todos al hoyo de la recesión, en aras del triunfo del dólar y de 1984.


----------



## raptors (12 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Serbia



Vietnam...


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Del Rejon, que lleva la tarde de flodear el hilo de propaganda barata ucraniana.
> 
> A veces se le cuela algo bueno, por eso solo lo ignoreo por temporadas.



Vale, yo le meti en ignore tambien esta tarde. Hasta la polla me tenia.


----------



## juanmanuel (12 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Pues a lo mejor os habeis confundido de bando, pensaroslo, la bandera roja está a punto de ser izada otra vezen las torres del Kermlin.



Me parece que no.
Tal vez se reivindique la USSR como parte de la historia Rusa, pero no veo una vuelta al comunismo.
Si en Rusia se hubiera instalado el PC, como en China, como guia de la sociedad, si. Pero no sucedio asi, ahora esta un poco fuera de tiempo.
El control de la sociedad rusa se va a establecer con una especie de conjunto partidario.
Rusia Unida como partido central (el partido que ahora lidera Putin). A su izquierda el PC, mas Una Rusia Justa ( de Mironov), tal vez.
A su derecha el LDPR, de Vladímir Zhirinovski (que queria una confrontacion directa con occidente, aunque no se quien lo reemplazo), mas Rodina (aunque se pueda unir en algunas ocasiones al bloque de izquierda.
Todos son antioccidentales. A la izquierda se preocupan mas por el pueblo trabajador y las cuestiones sociales, a la derecha por la defensa de los valores tradicionales y la confrontacion con el mundo occidental liberal.
Esos mas algunos otros partidos y todo el espectro esta representado. Ademas estan los completamente proocidente, pero no tienen ningun apelo popular.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Uno del tanque va fuera de la torreta.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1023035
> 
> 
> Es muy raro. Para mí que han montado una emboscada y creen que es un tanque ruso capturado en la emboscada. Esa marca blanca delantera canta mucho.



Efectivamente, eran rusos realmente los que venían…pero ellos creían que habían capturado dos tanques…no contaron que el grupo que intentó capturar los tanques había sido neutralizado…


----------



## delhierro (12 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Sus razonamientos me parecen muy sólidos. Por supuesto que está claro que estamos ante una fuerza militar formidable, los ucros están bien armados y hablamos de cientos de miles de combatientes, con mayor o menor entrenamiento, pero activos. Y armas las que quieras. Y logística, información y seguridad interna, acérrimos y fanáticos en muchos casos. Lo que me tiene absorto es la actitud y los movimientos de Putin. Estoy tan alucinado como usted de que no haya puesto mucha más firmeza, sino desde el principio digo ya a partir de la primera semana. Y eso de negociar... increíble. Espero que estemos equivocados, usted y yo, porque de lo contrario, efectivamente, Rusia va a perder con alevosía y el resto, incluida la Europa esclava de los anglos, nos vamos de cabeza todos al hoyo de la recesión, en aras del triunfo del dólar y de 1984.



Yo no estoy extrañado , la actitud de putin es la misma de 2014, negociar, negociar y creer que se puede llegar a un acuerdo. Entonces les dio 8 años para prepararse. Y la otan convirtio ucrania en un ariete contra Rusia. Afortunadamente ha atacado primero aunque con fuerza insuficiente, yo temia un escenario tipo Kraina croata en las republicas.

Creo que los rusos no perderan, porque una vez empezado el baile, antes tiran a Putin por las murallas del Kremlin, como siga haciendo el timorato. Si ves el video, llegan voluntarios y muchos. Son muy patrioticos, jeje son muchos rojeras patrioticos. . Pero estan supliendo con valor, y sacrificios persanoales indecisiones politicas.


----------



## rejon (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## frangelico (12 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Por eso los rusos mueven misiles antibuque al norte
No porque vayan a invadir Finlandia con esos misiles sino por si les atacan por el Norte.


----------



## El-Mano (12 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Uno del tanque va fuera de la torreta.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1023035
> 
> 
> Es muy raro. Para mí que han montado una emboscada y creen que es un tanque ruso capturado en la emboscada. Esa marca blanca delantera canta mucho.



También me fijé en que está afuera. Venian dos t72. La marca podría ser un reflejo, el segundo carro tiene esos reflejos en los "guardabarros". Hubo dos disparos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> no tontin, para eso tengo a mi marido, busque a la burrita que esta escondiendose de usted por este hilito y meta el cipote donde mas le plazca.



Ja,ja,ja,ja me encanta ja,ja,ja.....zasza.


----------



## ATDTn (12 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Por eso los rusos mueven misiles antibuque al norte
> No porque vayan a invadir Finlandia con esos misiles sino por si les atacan por el Norte.



Los mísiles son para que se vean.
Por eso se ve también para el personal el cartelito de Finlandia en la carretera.


----------



## arriondas (12 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> A Pinovski le han dado vacaciones y ahora está a jornada completa Disturbed.



Se irán turnando...

Lo de la propaganda ucraniana y pro-ucraniana es de chiste. Ahora dicen que los rusos andan rebuscando en Irak, Irán y Brasil para sus arsenales. Como si eso les hiciera falta, hay que ser gilipollas profundo para creérselo. Los mismos que decían que la fragata Admiral Essen había sido muy dañada por un misil ucro... y ayer estaba lanzando Kalibr, tan ricamente.

La misma basura que en Yugoslavia; que si habían destruido casi 800 vehículos de combate de todas clases (tanques, APCs, cañones, morteros, etc...), y cuando terminó la guerra se pudo comprobar que sólo se habían cargado 14 tanques, 18 APCs, y 20 piezas de artillería (encima en la suma metían los destruidos en los combates contra el UÇK). El ejército yugoslavo estaba casi intacto, con perdidas escasas de material. Mienten más que hablan, como buenos anglos; si les fuera tan bien no estarían llorando por las esquinas pidiendo hasta la ultima metralleta.


----------



## raptors (12 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> En fin cuando lees.." los chicos no temían al tanque, porque era suyo " tu que entiendes?
> 
> El tanque era Ucro, esta claro no les vio el brazalete y pensó eran rusos pues estaban junto al un vehículo Ruso.
> 
> Lei incluso, que el tipo del tanque se bajo para ver su hazaña y hacer tambien un tik tok y que fueron los comentarios del video publicado los que le advirtieron que los muertos parecían tener brazalete azul y que se había equivocado del blanco.



*No creo que no les haya visto el brazalete azul...!!* hay una toma donde se ve claro que todos los uKros traen visible el brazalete azul.. incluso hay alguien que trae un brazalete en las piernas...!!


----------



## rejon (12 Abr 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: Zelensky acaba de anunciar que los servicios secretos han capturado al mejor amigo de Putin en Ucrania, Viktor Medvedchuk. Él había estado huyendo.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (12 Abr 2022)

Y esto confirma lo que algunos decíamos el otro día en el foro sin necesidad de ser analistas de la CIA.

Que Rusia tiene el último as en la manga en esta guerra porque se la estamos pagando los occidentales.

Y me parece bien, porque demuestra sin lugar a dudas LO REMATADAMENTE SUBNORMALES que somos en Occidente y la clase de basura que nos gobierna, comenzando por Biden. 

Mucho histerismo a favor de Ucrania, mucho forofo descerebrado, pero la realidad es que le hemos soltado más pasta a Rusia vía hidrocarburos de la que le vamos a soltar a Ucrania en varios años por más armas que les mandemos. 

Y esto va a ser así, porque como se les ocurra cerrar el grifo, caen todos los paises progres otanistas uno por uno porque se les rebela la población.


----------



## Jotagb (12 Abr 2022)

Vladimir Zelensky informa que Viktor Medvedchuk fue detenido durante un operativo especial del SBU 

Recordemos que el 21 de febrero, Medvedchuk desapareció bajo arresto domiciliario. El 4 de marzo, el tribunal sancionó la detención de Medvedchuk, luego de que fuera incluido en la lista de personas buscadas el 2 de marzo. Más tarde fue puesto en la lista internacional de personas buscadas.


----------



## rejon (12 Abr 2022)

Situación en la línea de frente del Dombass.


El 12 de abril, las fuerzas rusas que invaden Ucrania intentaron mejorar su posición táctica hacia Popasna, Stepne, Rubizhne y Nizhne. No tuvieron éxito.
–Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania

Ucrania está golpeando la retaguardia rusa de Izyum en Borova.


----------



## Salamandra (12 Abr 2022)

Así ven los chinos las conversaciones de paz, tras analizar la reunion entre los presidentes de Rusia y Bielorusia









Ukraine crisis risks escalating amid stalled talks, rising hostility - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





La crisis de Ucrania corre el riesgo de escalar en medio de conversaciones estancadas y creciente hostilidad

La señal más peligrosa es que, con el apoyo y la instigación de Occidente, Ucrania está cada vez más segura de lograr su objetivo a través de medidas militares en lugar de conversaciones de paz, y es probable que Occidente y Kiev calculen mal a Rusia, ya que podrían creer que Moscú está perder y no poder continuar con la operación. Esto provocaría una escalada del conflicto actual,

Los analistas chinos creen que, en esta etapa, es poco probable que se reanuden las negociaciones porque Occidente, especialmente la OTAN, sigue echando leña al fuego. Cui dijo que las armas suministradas por la OTAN a Ucrania se están volviendo cada vez más ofensivas en lugar de defensivas, y la forma en que Rusia evalúa esta tendencia es significativa. 

"Si Rusia tolera estos suministros de armas, su costo aumentará y la situación se volverá cada vez más desfavorable. Pero si Rusia decide detener los suministros de armas extranjeras a Ucrania, podría atacar a los miembros de la OTAN y el conflicto se intensificaría"


----------



## amcxxl (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## MAEZAL (12 Abr 2022)

Los Estados Unidos

En los Estados Unidos de Norteamérica presenciamos el intento […] de hacer valer el derecho no contaminado, puro y abstracto. Solo que el resultado no es muy alentador; pues a pesar de la gran prosperidad material del país, vemos que su idiosincrasia predominante es un mezquino utilitarismo, junto a su inseparable compañera, la ignorancia, la cual a su vez le ha allanado el camino al estúpido fanatismo anglicano, al tonto afán de presunción, a la tosquedad agreste, todo ello ligado a una boba veneración de las mujeres. Pero cosas peores se ven allí a diario: la esclavitud de los negros, que clama al cielo, además de una crueldad extrema con los esclavos; la más injusta opresión de los negros libres; la lynch-law; el frecuente asesinato alevoso, que a menudo queda impune; duelos de una crueldad inaudita; el esporádico escarnio público del derecho y las leyes; el desconocimiento de las deudas públicas; la oprobiosa intervención política en una provincia cercana, y ávidas incursiones de saqueo en el rico país vecino como consecuencia de la misma, que luego han tenido que ser disimuladas desde las altas esferas por medio de mentiras que todo el país admite como tales e incluso encuentra graciosas; una oclocracia en aumento; y, finalmente, el influjo corruptor que el mencionado desconocimiento de las leyes cometido por los poderosos no puede menos de tener sobre la moral privada.

Shopenhawer (1788 - 1860)


----------



## Evangelion (12 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: Zelensky acaba de anunciar que los servicios secretos han capturado al mejor amigo de Putin en Ucrania, Viktor Medvedchuk. Él había estado huyendo.



Anda que este no vale soldados ucranianos por los que inrecambiar.
O eso o le espera la horca.


----------



## MiguelLacano (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (12 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Por eso los rusos mueven misiles antibuque al norte
> No porque vayan a invadir Finlandia con esos misiles sino por si les atacan por el Norte.



Efectivamente, han desplazado k-300 bastión que son defensas costeras antibuque.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (12 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No se si se va a ver...Así que enlace directo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No hablo ruso pero conozco algunas palabras y parece que dicen que es su deber ir a ayudar a sus hermanos que están bajo el ataque de nazis y fascistas y ayudarles a conseguir la victoria.


----------



## Guanotopía (12 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y es que además el gas de USA tiene muy poca salida o ninguna si no lo compramos en Europa. América del SUR no importa y en Oriente Medio hay para milenios. Sólo Europa Occidental privada de conexión con Rusia puede absorber el gas de fracking americano, que además sólo puede salir por la costa Este y el Golfo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1022755



Una vez eliminada Alemania y su nordstream2, y la conexión española, sólo queda la controlada por el gobierno títere en Ucrania y la de Italia, habrá que estar atentos a qué sucede con la conexión italiana, no vaya a ser que tengamos la mala suerte de que aparezca algún problema inesperado


----------



## LIRDISM (12 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En el avance de Mariupol. Los rumores y las discrepancias abundan. Esto es lo que se sabe del proyecto de @wargonzo, lo desglosaré en cajas y cifras.
> 
> En la planta de Ilyich había unos 1.500 neonazis (combatientes de Azov y de las AFU) en el momento de la ruptura.
> 
> ...



de donde sacaron toda esa cantidad de vehículos, los tenían escondidos bajo tierra o almacenes?


----------



## Jotagb (12 Abr 2022)

¡"Calibres" están volando! Ataque aéreo ruge en Ucrania
Chernihiv, Poltava, Cherkasy y la parte ocupada de la región de Luhansk


----------



## MiguelLacano (12 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Yo no estoy extrañado , la actitud de putin es la misma de 2014, negociar, negociar y creer que se puede llegar a un acuerdo. Entonces les dio 8 años para prepararse. Y la otan convirtio ucrania en un ariete contra Rusia. Afortunadamente ha atacado primero aunque con fuerza insuficiente, yo temia un escenario tipo Kraina croata en las republicas.
> 
> Creo que los rusos no perderan, porque una vez empezado el baile, antes tiran a Putin por las murallas del Kremlin, como siga haciendo el timorato. Si ves el video, llegan voluntarios y muchos. Son muy patrioticos, jeje son muchos rojeras patrioticos. . Pero estan supliendo con valor, y sacrificios persanoales indecisiones politicas.



Pues o mucho cambian las cosas en los próximos días o puedo augurar una derrota de Rusia. Lejos de doblegar al criminal de Farlopensky, éste localiza y detiene al principal opositor ... los frentes no se mueven y la vida sigue en ucrolandia... Repito, o Putin actúa con una fuerza 200 veces a lo que está haciendo, sin miramientos y contra todo lo que se menee, incluidos edificios estatales de todo pelaje amén de infraestructuras, civiles mediopensionistas... o Rusia pierde. No me equivoco.


----------



## kelden (12 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Tu mezclas hechos con conjeturas.
> 
> Yo digo Ucrania era un estado soberano reconocido por la onu, sin discusión ¿verdad?
> 
> ...



Que no te compliques .... la cosa funciona así:

Los rusos creen, equivocadamente o no eso da igual, que los ukros les están tocando los cojones. Entonces como la tienen más larga sacan el garrote y les sacuden. Si la tuvieran más corta se tendrían que joder y aguantar.

Exactamente igual que los yankis con Irak, Afganistán, Yugoslavia, etc...etc...


----------



## Tierra Azul (12 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Efectivamente, eran rusos realmente los que venían…pero ellos creían que habían capturado dos tanques…no contaron que el grupo que intentó capturar los tanques había sido neutralizado…



Lo importante es que ahora quedan bonito como abono, @Simo Hayha (@Antonio Barcelo) pasate con la escoba y el recogedor que esta el suelo hecho un asco, y busca al tontopollas que esta buscandote en pleno celo.


----------



## JoséBatallas (12 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



algún alma caritativa que traduzca o haga un resumen?


----------



## piru (12 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *No creo que no les haya visto el brazalete azul...!!* hay una toma donde se ve claro que todos los uKros traen visible el brazalete azul.. incluso hay alguien que trae un brazalete en las piernas...!!



En la distancia se ve peor el brazalete azul. Por eso iba el del carro fuera de la torreta. No podía identificar los brazaletes blancos rusos, se acercó y cuando vio claramente los azules: FUEGO


----------



## delhierro (12 Abr 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> de donde sacaron toda esa cantidad de vehículos, los tenían escondidos bajo tierra o almacenes?



Dentro de la factoria. Entran trenes enteros a meter carbon para los altos hornos y sacar bobinas enormes de acero. He visto fundiciones aquí , son grandes, pero eso es simplemente otra escala.


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Esto es una sacada de rabo brutal.


----------



## Alvin Red (12 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No se si se va a ver...Así que enlace directo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estos van a pelar patatas y cosas parecidas, incluso habiendo tenido entrenamiento militar, les falta la coordinación y confianza necesaria con los otros compañeros, en guerra hasta el ultimo de la fila, incluyo pelapatatas, lleva arma.

No se cuantos habéis hecho la mili, ni en que cuarteles, pero no es lo mismo una mili haciendo guardias en un polvorín, día si y día no, que estar moviéndote con armamento y yendo de maniobras y ejercicios, hay muchas milis diferentes.

Tres días a salto de mata, durmiendo solo en plena montaña, sin tienda, en un descanso acabamos en una playa con un chiringuito CETME incluido con balas de fogueo, donde me di el lujo de tomarme un ron curioso, bastante bueno, no se ni como lo tenían  :


----------



## JAGGER (12 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> no tontin, para eso tengo a mi marido, busque a la burrita que esta escondiendose de usted por este hilito y meta el cipote donde mas le plazca.



Pobre tu marido, tiene una mujer que mea de parado y se la pasa hablando de mi polla.
Jajajaja, un desastre.


----------



## Roedr (12 Abr 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> de donde sacaron toda esa cantidad de vehículos, los tenían escondidos bajo tierra o almacenes?



Misma pregunta. Mi no entender.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (12 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Pues o mucho cambian las cosas en los próximos días o puedo augurar una derrota de Rusia. Lejos de doblegar al criminal de Farlopensky, éste localiza y detiene al principal opositor ... los frentes no se mueven y la vida sigue en ucrolandia... Repito, o Putin actúa con una fuerza 200 veces a lo que está haciendo, sin miramientos y contra todo lo que se menee, incluidos edificios estatales de todo pelaje amén de infraestructuras, civiles mediopensionistas... o Rusia pierde. No me equivoco.



¿Por? ¿Es dicho opositor el que dirige el ejército ruso?

Si me llegas a decir que con él han caído no se cuantas divisiones o que han cercado a parte del ejercito ruso o que este ha fracasado una y otra vez en su avance contra no se cual objetivo. Que es incapaz de cerrar el famoso saliente del Donbass etc.... etc.... pues todavía. 

Pero que me digas que porque hayan capturado a un político opuesto ya han perdido la guerra, en fin. Te recuerdo en la GC española por ejemplo, a Jose Antonio lo fusilan en noviembre del 36.


----------



## Arraki (12 Abr 2022)

El actor de la CIA vuelve a la acción, pero por lo que se ve cada vez está más difícil lo de encontrar chatarra que quemar y esta vez han hecho una especie de akelarre bigotudo en alguna chatarrería cercana a la que han echado aceite de motor y gasolina para hacer una superproducción bigotil.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1023052
> 
> Vladimir Zelensky informa que Viktor Medvedchuk fue detenido durante un operativo especial del SBU
> 
> Recordemos que el 21 de febrero, Medvedchuk desapareció bajo arresto domiciliario. El 4 de marzo, el tribunal sancionó la detención de Medvedchuk, luego de que fuera incluido en la lista de personas buscadas el 2 de marzo. Más tarde fue puesto en la lista internacional de personas buscadas.



Esa es una noticia importante.

Mirad su bio y se entiende mucho cómo funciona la política ukra....su bio en wiki pero idioma ruso


----------



## delhierro (12 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Pues o mucho cambian las cosas en los próximos días o puedo augurar una derrota de Rusia. Lejos de doblegar al criminal de Farlopensky, éste localiza y detiene al principal opositor ... los frentes no se mueven y la vida sigue en ucrolandia... Repito, o Putin actúa con una fuerza 200 veces a lo que está haciendo, sin miramientos y contra todo lo que se menee, incluidos edificios estatales de todo pelaje amén de infraestructuras, civiles mediopensionistas... o Rusia pierde. No me equivoco.



No creo que pierdan. En 2014, dejaron el tema en no paz, no guerra. Los ucranianos pensaron que era debilidad y se montaron una pelicula para recuperar donbas y quizas crimea. El resultado es que han perdido como 2 veces ese terreno otra vez.

Que no esten dandolo todo, es la clave. Si Putin hubiera declarado la guerra, y lanzado una ofensiva seria , pues estarian estancados. Pero es que la realidad no es esa, esto lo desatascan con 100 misiles bien tirados. Y lso pueden tiran en 1 hora. Los puentes , cortan la electricidad, tiran a dar etc..... El tema es que Putin quiere un acuerdo, pero si le siguen presionando, sacar la carpeta de Opción 2. Lo que no logro entender es que el tio ( le supongo medianamente inteligente) creyera y siga creyendo que le va a funcionar la carpeta de Opción 1. Francamente eso es lo que me parece raro.


----------



## Roedr (12 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Por eso los rusos mueven misiles antibuque al norte
> No porque vayan a invadir Finlandia con esos misiles sino por si les atacan por el Norte.



Pues si les atacan los americanos... mejor ya que respondan con nukes. Están tan ensoberbecidos en USA que a lo mejor piensan que pueden atacar a Rusia directamente.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (12 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> algún alma caritativa que traduzca o haga un resumen?



Si tienes subtítulos.

El resumen es que le dicen a la actriz que se quede encerrada en su casa porque por mucha pasta que le hayan soltado se va cagar por la patabajo a partir de ahora. Y a los ucranianos, que si ahora mandan a sus mujeres a hablar por ellos, que se preparen también.


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Abr 2022)

Off topic, o no...









Valores occidentales.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (12 Abr 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Así ven los chinos las conversaciones de paz, tras analizar la reunion entre los presidentes de Rusia y Bielorusia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo personaente creo que la solución es arrasar todo Lo que se mueva en la frontera, hasta bicicletas. Si ahi hay alguna puta de la otan, que no estuviera ahí . No hay ninguna razón para escalar. 

ptra cosa es que lo que quieren es escalar, así que cuanto antes mejor


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (12 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Joder mientras estos jilipollas diciendo: Venga hasta el ultimo ucraniano, yo ire comiendo mis doritos, ruso malo nazi-sionista gueno, yuhuuuuuuuuu
> 
> *¡Pronto habrá 900 tanques en su lugar! Los misiles antibuque Harpoon han llegado a Ucrania: 95% de tasa de éxito en combate real*
> 2022-04-12 22:46 HKT
> ...



Mira que sois pardillos e ignorantes
1º Los británicos no tiene harpoon de defensa de costa sino de versión naval . ¿Tengo que explicar la diferencia de uso e incompatibilidad de ambos?
2º Los harpoon británicos esta OBSOLETOS. debían haberlos dado de baja ya hace años, pero les han alargado la vida hasta creo que 20230 2024. Después la gran royan navy se va a quedar sin misiles antibuque durante años, ya que siquiera tiene sustituto a la vista. Esa es la todopoderosa OTAN

sobre la fantasia humeda de los carros mejor ni hablar
porque me da la risa y no puedo escribir.

Seguid soñando, pero por favor no os pongáis en ridículo de esta forma, aunque sea de esta forma tan anónima









3 tardes más de economía. España ante el abismo


Descubra la travesía de las últimas 4 décadas de España hacia su ruina económica , las causas, los culpables ,y las posibles soluciones




miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## Jotagb (12 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Esa es una noticia importante.
> 
> Mirad su bio y se entiende mucho cómo funciona la política ukra....su bio en wiki pero idioma ruso



Me he pasado por wiki y he visto esto que es un dato curioso.
Mevdechuk tiene una larga disputa con la organización presidida por George Soros, quien lo acusa de impedir su actividad en Ucrania y a su vez, mediante su organización, de dar instrucciones a la prensa sobre lo que se debe y no publicar


----------



## kelden (12 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Pues o mucho cambian las cosas en los próximos días o puedo augurar una derrota de Rusia. Lejos de doblegar al criminal de Farlopensky, éste localiza y detiene al principal opositor ... los frentes no se mueven y la vida sigue en ucrolandia... Repito, o Putin actúa con una fuerza 200 veces a lo que está haciendo, sin miramientos y contra todo lo que se menee, incluidos edificios estatales de todo pelaje amén de infraestructuras, civiles mediopensionistas... o Rusia pierde. No me equivoco.



No pueden perder. Es como si USA pierde una guerra con Canadá. Imposible. El elefante le da patadillas al perro para que se calle, hasta que se harte y lo aplaste si no deja de ladrar. A eso se reduce esta guerra.


----------



## frangelico (12 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Una vez eliminada Alemania y su nordstream2, y la conexión española, sólo queda la controlada por el gobierno títere en Ucrania, y la de Italia, habrá que estar atentos a qué sucede con la conexión italiana, no vaya a ser que tengamos la maña suerte de que aparezca algún problema inesperado



No te extrañe nada que Marruecos bombardee un terminal del gasoducto pero la prensa dirá que es culpa de Argelia, que provocó pintándole una diana encima.

Ahora mismo el problema es que al dejar Afganistán, el plan americano para estrangular a Europa es exigente y necesita varios frentes de guerra. Uno es en Argelia, pero como el cerco es también a China e Israel quiere destruir Irán lo antes posible, deberían tener un desgaste corto en Ucrania para emprenderla con Irán, y yo creo que son demasiados frentes
Marruecos además no está preparado para derrotar a Argelia, quizá al final de la década si los argelinos no compran nuevo material militar ruso, pero ahora mismo no, seguramente los argelinos podrían derribar aviones españoles recién despegados de Los Llanos o marroquíes poco después de salir de Kenitra, como para meterse con ellos.

Al final la cosa es la misma en todas partes, en USA hay una oligarquía plutocratica muy poderosa que cree que puede seguir mangoneando el mundo como si nada hubiera cambiado en los últimos cincuenta años, y estiran el brazo más que la manga.


----------



## JoséBatallas (12 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Si tienes subtítulos.
> 
> El resumen es que le dicen a la actriz que se quede encerrada en su casa porque por mucha pasta que le hayan soltado se va cagar por la patabajo a partir de ahora. Y a los ucranianos, que si ahora mandan a sus mujeres a hablar por ellos, que se preparen también.



Subtítulos en inglés. Algunos solo entendemos el cristiano.


----------



## delhierro (12 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> ¿Por? ¿Es dicho opositor el que dirige el ejército ruso?
> 
> Si me llegas a decir que con él han caído no se cuantas divisiones o que han cercado a parte del ejercito ruso o que este ha fracasado una y otra vez en su avance contra no se cual objetivo. Que es incapaz de cerrar el famoso saliente del Donbass etc.... etc.... pues todavía.
> 
> Pero que me digas que porque hayan capturado a un político opuesto ya han perdido la guerra, en fin. Te recuerdo en la GC española por ejemplo, a Jose Antonio lo fusilan en noviembre del 36.



Dice mucho de la falta de habilidad del servicio secreto ruso. O de la cantidad de agentes dobles que tiene, o la opción que yo creo la falta de un plan politico donde ese tio hubiera podido tener un papel importante. Pero no le veo importancia para el desarrollo de la campaña, porqeu la campaña no incluia ponerle de presidente. Si le hubieran nombrado presidente de facto y le hubieran capturado si hubiera sido un golpazo.


----------



## vettonio (12 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Estos van a pelar patatas y cosas parecidas, incluso habiendo tenido entrenamiento militar, les falta la coordinación y confianza necesaria con los otros compañeros, en guerra hasta el ultimo de la fila, incluyo pelapatatas, lleva arma.
> 
> No se cuantos habéis hecho la mili, ni en que cuarteles, pero no es lo mismo una mili haciendo guardias en un polvorín, día si y día no, que estar moviéndote con armamento y yendo de maniobras y ejercicios, hay muchas milis diferentes.
> 
> Tres días a salto de mata, durmiendo solo en plena montaña, sin tienda, en un descanso acabamos en una playa con un chiringuito CETME incluido con balas de fogueo, donde me di el lujo de tomarme un ron curioso, bastante bueno, no se ni como lo tenían  :



Es jamaicano.


----------



## piru (12 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Dentro de la factoria. Entran trenes enteros a meter carbon para los altos hornos y sacar bobinas enormes de acero. He visto fundiciones aquí , son grandes, pero eso es simplemente otra escala.




Esa factoría es un monstruo, 3km de largo x 2km de ancho


----------



## Tierra Azul (12 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Pobre tu marido, tiene una mujer que mea de parado y se la pasa hablando de mi polla.
> Jajajaja, un desastre.



si si, que no has pisado isisrahell en tu triste vida ni das cabezazos en la pared (bueno en tu casita, si) yo me imagino tu triste vida de ninorrata con el brazo muscularmente mas desarrollado que el otro, de hacer manualidades mientras ves muertos sirios o rusos o iranitas. Lo que tengas ahi me la suda, has visto a burritonta?

Comete esto de aperitivo:










42 militares ucranianos se rinden y otros 50 fueron eliminados mientras intentaban escaparse de Mariúpol - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Moscú, 12 abr (SANA) El portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, el general Ígor Konashénkov, o




sana.sy





Esto es jamon pata negra para que te lo comas tontopollas:








Confirmed: U.S. Major General Captured By Russia While Trying to Flee Mariupol | Jim Stone – April 6, 2022 U.S Major General Roger L. Cloutier NOW CONFIRMED: U.S Major General Roger L. Cloutier was captured by Russia while trying to flee Mariupol after giving military direction to Ukrainian and mercenary forces. I had previously posted this as rumor. It is not rumor anymore. It is bad. An overt


Jim Stone – April 6, 2022 U.S Major General Roger L. Cloutier NOW CONFIRMED: U.S Major General Roger L. Cloutier was captured by Russia while trying to flee Mariupol after giving military direction to Ukrainian and mercenary forces. I had previously posted this as rumor. It is not rumor anymore...




ussanews.com





Sigue pensando en pollas circuncindadas o no, me la sopla. Mi mario riendose de ti mientras escribo esto


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Abr 2022)

No he visto el video al que se refieren, pero mandan a la tipa a fregar. Los rusos se rien de todas nuestras gilipolleces progres y feministas, les causa verguenza ajena.


----------



## frangelico (12 Abr 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Yo personaente creo que la solución es arrasar todo Lo que se mueva en la frontera, hasta bicicletas. Si ahi hay alguna puta de la otan, que no estuviera ahí . No hay ninguna razón para escalar.
> 
> ptra cosa es que lo que quieren es escalar, así que cuanto antes mejor



Lo que yo veo raro es que los rusos hayan dejado los pasos sobre el río. En total nopasan de 20 y al menos los puentes de Kiev deberían reventarlos. Una cosa curiosa de Ucrania es que tiene infraestructuras muy atrasadas, las carreteras son pocas y malas y los puentes contados. Si rompes unos pocos nudos ferroviarios y los pasos sobre el río nada podría cruzar al otro lado. Y se supone que a los rusos no se les ha perdido nada al Oeste


----------



## rejon (12 Abr 2022)

A este paso el hijoPutín se verá obligado a duplicar la fábrica de veneno rusa, tal como va no va a tener para todos.


----------



## John Nash (12 Abr 2022)

El apoyo de la ultraderecha a Putin indigna al establishment de Estados Unidos


Primero culparon a Washington de la invasión rusa de Ucrania. Después alimentaron la teoría de la conspiración del Kremlin sobre las supuestas armas biológicas de




www.lavanguardia.com











Cuando la verdad se vuelve conspiración y la conspiración verdad.

_Primero culparon a Washington de la invasión rusa de Ucrania. Después alimentaron la teoría de la conspiración del Kremlin sobre las supuestas armas biológicas de Estados Unidos en Ucrania. _


----------



## Bulldozerbass (12 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No creo que pierdan. En 2014, dejaron el tema en no paz, no guerra. Los ucranianos pensaron que era debilidad y se montaron una pelicula para recuperar donbas y quizas crimea. El resultado es que han perdido como 2 veces ese terreno otra vez.
> 
> Que no esten dandolo todo, es la clave. Si Putin hubiera declarado la guerra, y lanzado una ofensiva seria , pues estarian estancados. Pero es que la realidad no es esa, esto lo desatascan con 100 misiles bien tirados. Y lso pueden tiran en 1 hora. Los puentes , cortan la electricidad, tiran a dar etc..... El tema es que Putin quiere un acuerdo, pero si le siguen presionando, sacar la carpeta de Opción 2. Lo que no logro entender es que el tio ( le supongo medianamente inteligente) creyera y siga creyendo que le va a funcionar la carpeta de Opción 1. Francamente eso es lo que me parece raro.



Me temo que tienes razón. 100 misiles bien tirados y en una hora han dejado a Zelenski y el UkroIsis azovita en la edad de piedra.

La excusa para no darlo todo o entrar con todo lo gordo (las armas y la alta tecnología) es evitar la muerte de civiles. OK, no hay problema, no tiren un megapepino en el centro de Kiev.

Pero con la cantidad de drones, radares, satélites etc yo creo que no es tan dificil soltar un pepinazo que aplane Azovstal y lo que haya debajo. Y lo mismo en otros centros neurálgicos.


----------



## John Nash (12 Abr 2022)

Haciendo amigos:









Zelenski rechaza la visita del presidente alemán por vínculos con el Nord Stream


Steinmeier tenía el propósito de viajar a la capital ucraniana junto con el presidente polaco, Andrzej Duda, según informaciones del diario alemán 'Bild'




www.elconfidencial.com





Como si pudiera permitirse elegir. Se pone exquisito el hombre con tanta alfombra roja.


----------



## Guaguei (12 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los soldados chechenos de Kadyrov están cometiendo crímenes de guerra en toda Ucrania.
> 
> La gente está documentando sus actos enfermizos. Se utilizará como prueba contra ellos en Nuremberg 2.



que lo presida Biden y su hijo, el nuremberg2 el que va a meter rusia y china por los laboratorios y el covid
tu ves lo que quieres ver en las fotos


----------



## rejon (12 Abr 2022)

Nazismo alemán y comunismo ruso son dos caras de la misma moneda, los gobiernos alemanes y rusos están plagados de nostálgicos del nazismo y del comunismo. Por eso los gobiernos alemanes se llevan tan bien con los gobiernos rusos.


----------



## Roedr (12 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No he visto el video al que se refieren, pero mandan a la tipa a fregar. Los rusos se rien de todas nuestras gilipolleces progres y feministas, les causa verguenza ajena.



Como vea esto Irena Montera mañana parte la división empoderada a por Rusia.


----------



## dabuti (12 Abr 2022)

49°55′N 33°40′E
*Russian army launched missile strike at infrastructure in Myrhorod*


----------



## Fauna iberica (12 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No pueden perder. Es como si USA pierde una guerra con Canadá. Imposible. El elefante le da patadillas al perro para que se calle, hasta que se harte y lo aplaste si no deja de ladrar. A eso se reduce esta guerra.



pero ese perrito no esta solo , tiene una jauria a su lado que le acompañan.


----------



## Guaguei (12 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Putin ha reubicado por la fuerza a casi 100.000 ucranianos a miles de kilómetros de distancia de su hogar, para reasentarse en rincones remotos de Rusia, incluidos Siberia y el Círculo Polar Ártico.



todos tus tweets son de fotos muy interpretables


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Parece que el ejercito ruso próximamente va a inundar las galerías de Azovstal donde intuye se esconden buena parte de lo que queda del Batallón Azov.



Ya veo los titulares.... "Ataque químico con H2O"


----------



## Nico (12 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Pues o mucho cambian las cosas en los próximos días o puedo augurar una derrota de Rusia. Lejos de doblegar al criminal de Farlopensky, éste localiza y detiene al principal opositor ... los frentes no se mueven y la vida sigue en ucrolandia... Repito, o Putin actúa con una fuerza 200 veces a lo que está haciendo, sin miramientos y contra todo lo que se menee, incluidos edificios estatales de todo pelaje amén de infraestructuras, civiles mediopensionistas... o Rusia pierde. No me equivoco.




Pues parece que te has perdido la nueva doctrina del ejército ruso... ya sorprendió a todos cuando en un golpe magistral los "hombrecitos de verde" *lograron conservar Crimea.*

Luego, causó gracia que con "20 avioncitos" pretendiera dar vuelta la situación dramática en Siria... *lo hicieron en tres meses !!*

Ahora, algunos piensan que "lo van a derrotar en Ucrania"  

No confundan sus GANAS (los pro-Otanicos) *con la REALIDAD*.

La realidad es que las enormes fuerzas que se concentraban en Ucrania *han quedado DESARTICULADAS*. Lo que sigue es pura "limpieza" y se puede hacer al paso que llevan. Lo demostraron sobradamente en Siria.

Han cambiado la doctrina tradicional de las grandes masas y fuerzas habituales en el Ejército soviético, por un nuevo -y moderno- esquema de mínimas fuerzas, utilizando en mucha mayor medida los golpes quirúrgicos y estratégicos.

Recuerda que hasta se han dado el lujo de *NO INTERRUMPIR ni el gas, la electricidad, el mismo INTERNET, los móviles o el agua en Ucrania*. Una verdadera maravilla frente a cómo se manejan las guerras tradicionalmente.

Más que "lo van a derrotar", admírate *de las lecciones de guerra moderna* que están dando los rusos al mundo.

Por otro lado convengamos que los ucranianos han demostrado toda su garra, combatividad, aguante y valentía. No se han desmadrado al primer golpe.

¿Pero cuánto más te parece que les va a durar la logística a los ucranianos? (al menos en el Donbass). Los alimentos, la munición y el combustible no son eternos y en el combate se consumen a un ritmo frenético.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Me temo que tienes razón. 100 misiles bien tirados y en una hora han dejado a Zelenski y el Uckroisis azovita en la edad de piedra.
> 
> La excusa para no darlo todo o entrar con todo lo gordo (las armas y la alta tecnología) es evitar la muerte de civiles. OK, no hay problema, no tiren un megapepino en el centro de Kiev.
> 
> Pero con la cantidad de drones, radares, satélites etc yo creo que no es tan dificil soltar un pepinazo que aplane Azovstal y lo que haya debajo.



Si quieres cogerlos vivos o bien no destruir pruebas no puedes destruirlo a lo bruto…


----------



## Fauna iberica (12 Abr 2022)

*ANUNCIAN LA CAPTURA DE UN TENIENTE GENERAL ESTADOUNIDENSE EN PLENO CAMPO DE BATALLA UCRANIANO*
*Algunos medios afines al establishment norteamericano desmintieron rotundamente la noticia*

Según confirman desde el digital estadounidense _*"Ussa News", *_el Mayor General estadounidense* Roger L. Cloutier* fue capturado por las tropas rusas mientras intentaba huir de *Mariupol,* después de haber estado sirviendo como estratega militar al servicio de las fuerzas militares ucranianas y mercenarias.



Antes de que se tuviera conocimiento efectivo de que este alto mando militar estadounidense había sido capturado, la noticia estuvo circulando profusamente en las redes, pero tan sólo como un vago rumor. Según _*"Ussa News",*_ ya no se trata de un rumor, sino de un hecho. El digital sostiene que su captura ha sido confirmada definitivamente y que, además, se conocen algunos detalles de cómo se procedió a su apresamiento. No obstante, oficialmente las autoridades militares rusas no han informado sobre ello.



Según la narración del digital *"Ussa News", *las fuerzas militares rusas habían procedido a cortar todas las rutas de escape terrestres en la ciudad de *Mariupol,* donde fue _"atrapado el alto mando norteamericano "._


De acuerdo con la versión proporcionada por ese mismo digital, para evitar ser atrapados por el Ejército ruso, los miembros de las fuerzas mercenarias presentes en la citada ciudad intentaron que les rescataran a través de helicópteros de nacionalidad norteamericana y occidental. Sin embargo, artillería rusa derribó tal cantidad de ellos que impidió que el rescate se hiciera efectivo.



Con objeto de rescatar a los altos mandos militares extranjeros, -prosigue _*"Ussa News"*_- las fuerzas estadounidenses y occidentales continuaron enviando helicópteros con objeto de facilitar que los mercenarios se pudieran refugiar en un complejo industrial de acería .



Una vez logrado ese objetivo, repentinamente los rusos cambiaron de táctica, permitiendo que los helicópteros llegaran a la planta siderúrgica y aterrizaran en áreas abiertas de la misma. Luego, cuando intentaron levantar vuelo, fueron implacablemente abatidos uno a uno. Según la información del digital estadounidense en uno de esos helicópteros derribados fue encontrado el teniente general norteamericano *Roger Cloutier.*



Según precisa más adelante el digital norteamericano, la captura de estos mandos demuestra, sin margen de duda, que los militares estadounidenses ha estado combatiendo en la *guerra de Ucrania,* y que el Pentágono ha estado comandando en directo las operaciones militares que allí tenían lugar.







Simultáneamente a esta información, los medios *PolitiFact y Newtral,* conocidos por su afinidad política con el _establishment_ estadounidense, han negado rotundamente la noticia, alegando que ha sido el propio teniente general *Roger L. Cloutier,* que supuestamente se encuentra en *Turquía*, el que se ha encargado de desmentir su captura.



No obstante, no deja de resultar extraño que no haya sido el propio militar estadounidense quien, gráfica y personalmente, la haya negado. No deja de llamar la atención que se omita la presencia pública del militar si realmente se deseara acabar con una presunta *"fake news"* que no favorece precisamente el prestigio de los *Estados Unidos* en las difíciles circunstancias actuales.










ANUNCIAN LA CAPTURA DE UN TENIENTE GENERAL ESTADOUNIDENSE EN PLENO CAMPO DE BATALLA UCRANIANO


Según el digital estadounidense "Ussa News", el Mayor General estadounidense Roger L. Cloutier fue capturado por tropas rusas mientras intentaba huir de Mariupol. De acuerdo con esa informacion su helicóptero fue derribado por la artillería rusa, después de que el alto militar...




canarias-semanal.org


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (12 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Lo que yo veo raro es que los rusos hayan dejado los pasos sobre el río. En total nopasan de 20 y al menos los puentes de Kiev deberían reventarlos. Una cosa curiosa de Ucrania es que tiene infraestructuras muy atrasadas, las carreteras son pocas y malas y los puentes contados. Si rompes unos pocos nudos ferroviarios y los pasos sobre el río nada podría cruzar al otro lado. Y se supone que a los rusos no se les ha perdido nada al Oeste



Si es misterioso para todos porque permite esa muerda De entrega de armas, cuando parece más o menos fácil cerrar accesos, volar puentes y cualquier camión o coche grande que veas a Misilacos. Aunque sea caro, el mensaje es demoledor. Me la suda gastar un misil para hoderte hijo de puta


supongo que como dice del hierro, Putin sigue esperando una solución diplomática con la otan O con alguno paises de la UE.

Espero que tenga algo sólido sobr eso porque si no me parece que es un error de posicionamiento. Es como metas una Bala me la cargo y además te jodo y te cortó el gas y todo lo demas.
queiro creer que hay alguna cosa por ahí que hacer no cortar esos puentes físicos y metafóricos


----------



## NPI (12 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> ¡Ahora lo has visto todo! Occidente progresista, sufriendo por sus propias sanciones, vende en las tiendas un Cuarto de repollo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1022847


----------



## dabuti (12 Abr 2022)

Somos demócratas y aceptamos a los opositores.......................OH, WAIT!!









Zelenski publica una foto de líder prorruso Viktor Medvedchuk esposado


El presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, ha publicado este martes en sus redes sociales una fotografía...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Guaguei (12 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> He escuchado en las noticias en la radio de la SER , si se confirma lo de las armas químicas Reino Unido enviará soldados a ucrania.



vale gracias ya sabemos que no se va a confirmar, ves asi si ayudas al hilo


----------



## bigmaller (12 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No he visto el video al que se refieren, pero mandan a la tipa a fregar. Los rusos se rien de todas nuestras gilipolleces progres y feministas, les causa verguenza ajena.



La de Ukranianos, hungaros, polacos, búlgaros, eslovacos, rumanos, indios, arabes, africanos, asiaticos.... Que veran ese video "machista" Y se descojonaran de los ucros...


----------



## frangelico (12 Abr 2022)

Si. Es parecida . De hecho creo que andan ambas por los cinco millones de toneladas al año , dentro de arcelor hay una red ferroviaria propia y el mayor tráfico ferroviario de España siguen siendo los trenes de bobinas de Avilés a Sagunto


----------



## Bulldozerbass (12 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Si quieres cogerlos vivos o bien no destruir pruebas no puedes destruirlo a lo bruto…



También es cierto. Me llama la atención como a través de TElegram el ejército ruso está documentándolo todo bien documentado, sobre todo el buen trato a los prisioneros de guerra. No suelen poner casquería por gusto en Intel Slava o en otros canales, se ven más operacioes objetivas de desmilitarización metodológica. Supongo que estarán preparando un mega-caso para luego en las cortes internacionales que toquen, ir bien pertrechados y demostrar que no les dejaron otra opción.


----------



## JAGGER (12 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> si si, que no has pisado isisrahell en tu triste vida ni das cabezazos en la pared (bueno en tu casita, si) yo me imagino tu triste vida de ninorrata con el brazo muscularmente mas desarrollado que el otro, de hacer manualidades mientras ves muertos sirios o rusos o iranitas. Lo que tengas ahi me la suda, has visto a burritonta?
> 
> Comete esto de aperitivo:
> 
> ...



Jajajaja, qué bestia. 

Al menos no hablaste de mi pollón hebreo.

Pero igual hablaste de pollas. Saludos a tu marido, el atrasado mental.


----------



## Fauna iberica (12 Abr 2022)

*CORONEL BAÑOS: SOBRE LOS ORÍGENES DE LOS OLIGARCAS RUSOS Y UCRANIANOS Y LA OSCURA BIOGRAFÍA DE ZELENSKI (VÍDEO)*

*LA NATURALEZA POLÍTICO-SOCIAL DE LA ACTUAL "RUSIA DE PUTIN"*



En 1991, cuando se produce la definitiva *implosión de la Unión Soviética, *una *legión de burócratas* sin ideología, que permanecíeron incrustados en el *aparato administrativo del Estado soviético*, se apropiaron de manera abrupta de lo que hasta ese momento había sido una *propiedad colectiva* de los pueblos de la *URSS,* acumulada a lo largo de decenios de entrega y enormes sacrificios por parte del pueblo soviético.

* Industrias, empresas, bancos, tierras, inmuebles, pozos petrolíferos, *

etc.… fueron salvajemente engullidos por una* casta burocrática* que, a través de esta apropiación ilegal del patrimonio colectivo de la sociedad soviética, terminó convirtiéndose en* la clase social dominante de la nueva Rusia* y, también, de las nuevas Repúblicas resultantes de la desintegración de la *URSS.*



Conviene recordar, además, que entre quienes sirvieron de *guías políticos * de esa *casta de burócratas* en su transición hacia la conversión en una *clase social hegemónica, *se encontraban dos personajes claves: *Boris Yeltsin y Vladimir Putin. *El primero, dando la *orden de asalto *a la propiedad colectiva. El segundo, *"poniendo orden"*, una vez que el botín estuvo convenientemente repartido entre los asaltantes.



A esa *nueva clase social dominante* que acabó con el *primer Estado socialista de la Historia* humana se la denominó, con toda justeza, con el nombre de _*"la oligarquía",*_ es decir, etimológicamente el_ *"gobierno de los ricos".*_



Una *"oligarquía" *que en nada, o en casi nada, se diferencia de aquella otra *"oligarquía"* que actualmente domina en la mayoría de los países de nuestro entorno cultural y geográfico. La única diferencia reseñable es que esta naciente* "oligarquía rusa",* para lograr su asentamiento y consolidación como *clase social hegemónica,* debió recurrir al *crimen impune*, al *robo institucionalizado *y a la *proliferación de la miseria socia*l, para lograr imponer a sangre y fuego un *"nuevo orden social capitalista" *que sustituyera al antiguo *"orden socialista"* soviético. En cambio, *"la oligarquía"* occidental en 1991 ya se encontraba firmemente asentada en las estructuras del poder, después de dos siglos de experiencia en el control omnímodo del poder político y económico.



Sin entrar ahora en otro tipo de precisiones, pues no es este el espacio donde correspondería hacerlas, valdría la pena recordar una vez más a nuestros lectores que la llamada *"Rusia de Putin" * no posee ningún tipo de parecido con aquella antigua* URSS *que, a lo largo de siete décadas, logró convertir al conjunto de las Repúblicas que la integraban, de un enorme y 


atrasado * imperio 

cuasi feudal*, en la segunda potencia mundial, tanto en lo que se refiere a las *conquistas sociales obtenidas por sus trabajadore*s, como a los *avances económicos y científicos logrados*.



Unas conquistas sociales, por cierto, que hicieron posible que a partir de 1945, después de que el *Berlin* del "_Reich milenario" _cayera derrotado en manos del* Ejercito Rojo,* nuestra propia *oligarquía europea * se viera obligada a hacer concesiones a sus propios asalariados, ante su razonable temor de que estos escogieran el modelo de la *URSS *como* espejo* de sus propias luchas sociales. 



La _*"Rusia de Putin"*_ no es, pues, *ni de lejos,* la antigua *Unión Soviética.* Más bien es justamente *todo lo contrario. *Un aviso pertinente que quienes continuamos navegando en el bajel de la *revolución social* tendriamos que tener muy en cuenta si deseamos evitar una confusión similar a la sufrida en la antigüedad griega por *Ulises. *O sea, que lleguemos a confundir el monótono ruido de las olas, con los bellos cantos emitidos por imaginarias sirenas.



* CORONEL BAÑOS: SOBRE LOS ORÍGENES DE LOS OLIGARCAS RUSOS Y UCRANIANOS Y LA OSCURA BIOGRAFÍA DE ZELENSKI (VÍDEO)*


----------



## kelden (12 Abr 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> pero ese perrito no esta solo , tiene una jauria a su lado que le acompañan.



Nada .... a esos perros ni se les ocurre acercarse. Animan al otro perrillo y poco más.


----------



## Nico (12 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Subtítulos en inglés. Algunos solo entendemos el cristiano.




HAVER HESTUDIADO !!


----------



## Tierra Azul (12 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Jajajaja, qué bestia.
> 
> Al menos no hablaste de mi pollón hebreo.
> 
> Pero igual hablaste de pollas. Saludos a tu marido, el atrasado mental.



hebreo....argentino en todo caso, te veo muy encelado, nazi
toma para ti, masticalo bien:


----------



## amcxxl (12 Abr 2022)

Se escuchan poderosas explosiones en el área de la fabrica de tanques en el sureste de Kharkov. #Jarkov 


El batallon nazi Dnipro-1 fue desmilitarizado y desnacificado

Batallón Nacional "Dnepr" ya no existe


Escriben, poderosas explosiones en Mirgorod. Llegaron los calibres. 


Los residentes de Svetlodarsk informan que los militantes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están minando la presa de la central térmica de Uglegorsk. 



Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa: en la región de Chernihiv, los nacionalistas ucranianos continúan realizando redadas en hogares privados, durante las cuales, bajo la amenaza de violencia física y asesinato, confiscan por la fuerza alimentos, valores materiales y automóviles personales de las personas.


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> algún alma caritativa que traduzca o haga un resumen?



_*"Recientemente, un video filmado en el que una actriz de Leopolis dijo que todos los rusos son unos cerdos y que la muerte les espera a todos (los rusos).
Así que, Adriana Kurlets Petya, nos dirigimos a ti personalmente. No nos importan cuanto dinero te habrán pagado por salir en ese video. No importan cuanta fama hayas alcanzado tras ello, pero lo que has expresado no es un asunto de mujeres. Te aconsejamos encarecidamente que pidas perdón en las redes sociales y te quedes en tu casa.

Y ahora, pasamos a los hombres de Ucrania. 
¿Nos os da vergüenza que una mujer hable por vosotros? No es lo mismo publicar un video donde la desafortunada chica se ve obligada a defenderlos imitando un asesinato. ¿Sobre los derechos de los valores europeos estás dispuesto a tirar a sus hijas y madres como carne de cañón en el campo de batalla? ¿Estáis dispuestos a cubriros como una actriz para tener una oportunidad de escapar con su familia a Europa?

Este video no nos ha producido miedo, pero es gracioso, porque parece que no queda ningún hombre entre vosotros."*_


----------



## kelden (12 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> *Dice mucho de la falta de habilidad del servicio secreto ruso. O de la cantidad de agentes dobles que tiene, o la opción que yo creo la falta de un plan politico *donde ese tio hubiera podido tener un papel importante. Pero no le veo importancia para el desarrollo de la campaña, porqeu la campaña no incluia ponerle de presidente. Si le hubieran nombrado presidente de facto y le hubieran capturado si hubiera sido un golpazo.




O de que simplemente este tio no es nadie y solo pasaba por allí. Ya sabes ..... en tiempos revueltos todo es ETA .....


----------



## Top5 (12 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Una puñetera antipodemita como fuente de referencia del abuelo comunista.
> Extraños compañeros hace la guerra



El caso es que la _antipodemita_ esta en el meollo de la situación y tú demuestras ser un _especialista_ en argumentos ad hominem...

Hubiera sido mejor que Gainax no hubiera hecho esa mierda de serie... _suspiro_


----------



## Tierra Azul (12 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Se escuchan poderosas explosiones en el área de una planta de tanques en el sureste de Kharkov. #Jarkov
> 
> 
> El batallon nazi Dnipro-1 fue desmilitarizado y desnacificado
> ...



gracias por la buena noticia de esa desnazificacion, bien bien


----------



## NPI (12 Abr 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Azovstal es un monstruo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1022927
> 
> ...



Es una CIUDAD dentro de otra CIUDAD.


----------



## kelden (12 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No creo que pierdan. En 2014, dejaron el tema en no paz, no guerra. Los ucranianos pensaron que era debilidad y se montaron una pelicula para recuperar donbas y quizas crimea. El resultado es que han perdido como 2 veces ese terreno otra vez.
> 
> *Que no esten dandolo todo, es la clave. Si Putin hubiera declarado la guerra, y lanzado una ofensiva seria , pues estarian estancados. Pero es que la realidad no es esa, esto lo desatascan con 100 misiles bien tirados. Y lso pueden tiran en 1 hora. Los puentes , cortan la electricidad, tiran a dar etc..... El tema es que Putin quiere un acuerdo, pero si le siguen presionando, sacar la carpeta de Opción 2. Lo que no logro entender es que el tio ( le supongo medianamente inteligente) creyera y siga creyendo que le va a funcionar la carpeta de Opción 1. Francamente eso es lo que me parece raro.*




A ver .... no entiendes a Putin ..... tiene alma de notario y quiere que Zelensky le firme la escritura .... No hay otra explicación para que todavía esté vivo ...


----------



## arriondas (12 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No creo que pierdan. En 2014, dejaron el tema en no paz, no guerra. Los ucranianos pensaron que era debilidad y se montaron una pelicula para recuperar donbas y quizas crimea. El resultado es que han perdido como 2 veces ese terreno otra vez.
> 
> Que no esten dandolo todo, es la clave. Si Putin hubiera declarado la guerra, y lanzado una ofensiva seria , pues estarian estancados. Pero es que la realidad no es esa, esto lo desatascan con 100 misiles bien tirados. Y lso pueden tiran en 1 hora. Los puentes , cortan la electricidad, tiran a dar etc..... El tema es que Putin quiere un acuerdo, pero si le siguen presionando, sacar la carpeta de Opción 2. Lo que no logro entender es que el tio ( le supongo medianamente inteligente) creyera y siga creyendo que le va a funcionar la carpeta de Opción 1. Francamente eso es lo que me parece raro.



Eso es lo que hizo la OTAN en Yugoslavia, cuando sí que se estancó con su campaña de bombardeos de alta precisión, teniendo que necesitar doce días para completar los objetivos que la coalición en la Guerra del Golfo había completado... en doce horas. No estaban debilitando al ejercito yugoslavo, no podían con él. Estaban quedando como el culo, y sacaron esa carpeta de la Opción 2; a partir de ese momento, se dedicaron a machacar toda infraestructura que les pusiera por delante, sin importar que fuera civil o militar. Dejar el país a oscuras, sin agua, y por supuesto sin televisión. Básicamente se propusieron arrasar Yugoslavia, del cabreo que llevaban encima.

Si Rusia se está cortando es más bien porque no son los EEUU, que bombardean a saco, destrozan todo lo que les pone por delante, y luego se piran, que la factura la pague otro (no sin antes arramplar con lo que pillen, como en Irak). Aquí se trata de que parte del territorio Ucraniano de un modo u otro ha de integrarse en Rusia, por lo que se debe ir con tiento. No solo para la futura reconstrucción, sino también para que la gente los vea como liberadores, no como ven en otros lugares a los yanquis, a los que en Oriente Medio comparan con Hulagu...


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (12 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> hebreo....argentino en todo caso, te veo muy encelado, nazi
> toma para ti, masticalo bien:



Y dime, ya que tu marido también me lee. 

¿Le rompes el culo y viceversa?


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No he visto el video al que se refieren, pero mandan a la tipa a fregar. Los rusos se rien de todas nuestras gilipolleces progres y feministas, les causa verguenza ajena.



Se refieren a este video.


----------



## Guaguei (12 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: Zelensky acaba de anunciar que los servicios secretos han capturado al mejor amigo de Putin en Ucrania, Viktor Medvedchuk. Él había estado huyendo.



claro y lo mando a Ucrania a su mejor amigo
ha escocido lo del general usano, y lo que queda por salir de el agujero


----------



## Nico (12 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Si rompes unos pocos nudos ferroviarios y los pasos sobre el río nada podría cruzar al otro lado. Y se supone que a los rusos no se les ha perdido nada al Oeste




¿Y cómo *pasaría la comida* para la gente que está allí? (son millones !!)

Si te fijas (cosa que la prensa occidental "misteriosamente" olvida y calla), los rusos *no han cortado ni el agua, electricidad, internet, móviles o gas*. Están dando lecciones de humanidad aún a costa de la vida de sus hombres.

Si es por usar el "método OTAN", *en quince minutos los dejan en la edad de piedra*... ¿pero eso asegura luego una paz duradera o deja generaciones con ánimo de venganza?

Son "pueblos hermanos" en el fondo. Es una guerra "España-Portugal".

Mientras algunos se burlan de los "orco-rusos" (lastimosamente), olvidan señalar que se están comportando como caballeros -dentro de lo que es una guerra-. Cosa que no puede decirse de los ucranianos -y mucho menos de los europeos en general-.

Cuando pase la "humareda de la guerra" y esto se pueda analizar con más criterio, muchos tendrán que reconocer que los rusos han dado lecciones de humanidad, seriedad y respeto, como no se ha visto en mucho tiempo a nivel de conflictos bélicos... y menos que menos en los anglosajones y sus prácticas criminales habituales.


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> gracias por la buena noticia de esa desnazificacion, bien bien



Cada día que pasa, mejores noticias. Otanitas en la cueva.


----------



## NPI (12 Abr 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> Falta ver el número de rusos que están huyendo de su país



@ksa100


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Me parece cojonudo que digan claramente lo mentiroso y manipuladores que son.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (12 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> No te extrañe nada que Marruecos bombardee un terminal del gasoducto pero la prensa dirá que es culpa de Argelia.
> 
> Ahora mismo el problema es que al dejar Afganistán el plan americano para estrangular a Europa es exigente y necesita varios frentes de guerra. Uno es en Argelia, epro como el cerco es también a China e Israel quiere destruir irán lo antes posible, deberían tener un desgaste corto en Ucrania para emprenderla con Irán.y yo creo que son demasiados frentes
> 
> Al final la cosa es la misma en todas partes, en USA hay una oligarquía plutocratica muy poderosa que cree que puede seguir mangoneando el mundo como si nada hubiera cambiado en los últimos cincuenta años, y estiran el brazo más que la manga.



De hecho desde que salió Biden todo se ha vuelto mucho más beligerante.

Y es que entre otras cosas yo creo que los yanquis están rabiosos por como ha resultado al final el asunto de Siria y todos los marrones en que se metió esa basura con patas que responde al nombre de Obama.

Que en Siria los rusos metiesen la patita y no les dejasen a los yanquis derrocar al prorruso Al-Assad, les tiene que haber jodido sobremanera. Así que yo creo que los demócratas useños se consideran en guerra de facto con Rusia desde hace años.

De ahí su política también en el Magreb y que hayan obligado al mamarracho de nuestro presidente a ponerle el culo al sodomita marroquí. En tanto Rusia es la madrina de Argelia.

Les estoy pillando un asco a los EEUU que nunca supuse les tendría.


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Y dime, ya que tu marido también me lee.
> 
> ¿Le rompes el culo y viceversa?



Sionista judío, que apoya nazis. No das mas de si. A ignorados.


----------



## NPI (12 Abr 2022)

ryder87 dijo:


> A este subnormal le dejan postear desde el manicomio...estamos mal.



@Simo Hayha es @Antonio Barcelo alias Antoñito la Fantástica


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (12 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿Y cómo *pasaría la comida* para la gente que está allí? (son millones !!)
> 
> Si te fijas (cosa que la prensa occidental "misteriosamente" olvida y calla), los rusos *no han cortado ni el agua, electricidad, internet, móviles o gas*. Están dando lecciones de humanidad aún a costa de la vida de sus hombres.
> 
> ...



No llego a tanto como tú, porque yo creo que es una táctica rusa más, y que si les interesase lo contrario se liaban a tirar nukes importándoles un higo dicha población civil.

Pero te doy zanks porque un hecho es irrefutable, que al margen de montaje y propaganda, los ruskis hasta ahora han hecho una guerra bastante blandita. Con los medios de hoy podrían haber borrado cualquier ciudad del mapa en cuestión de días y me refiero a simple armamento convencional.


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Abr 2022)

Unos rematan a los heridos y disparan a los prisioneros mientras los otros los mandan al hospital a recuperarse. ¿Esto era la guerra asimétrica?...


----------



## Salamandra (12 Abr 2022)

[/QUOTE]


arriondas dijo:


> Eso es lo que hizo la OTAN en Yugoslavia, cuando sí que se estancó con su campaña de bombardeos de alta precisión, teniendo que necesitar doce días para completar los objetivos que la coalición en la Guerra del Golfo había completado... en doce horas. No estaban debilitando al ejercito yugoslavo, no podían con él. Estaban quedando como el culo, y sacaron esa carpeta de la Opción 2; a partir de ese momento, se dedicaron a machacar toda infraestructura que les pusiera por delante, sin importar que fuera civil o militar. Dejar el país a oscuras, sin agua, y por supuesto sin televisión. Básicamente se propusieron arrasar Yugoslavia, del cabreo que llevaban encima.
> 
> Si Rusia se está cortando es más bien porque no son los EEUU, que bombardean a saco, destrozan todo lo que les pone por delante, y luego se piran, que la factura la pague otro (no sin antes arramplar con lo que pillen, como en Irak). Aquí se trata de que parte del territorio Ucraniano de un modo u otro ha de integrarse en Rusia, por lo que se debe ir con tiento. No solo para la futura reconstrucción, sino también para que la gente los vea como liberadores, no como ven en otros lugares a los yanquis, a los que en Oriente Medio comparan con Hulagu...



¿Y que puede pasar en Mariupol? Pues... lo de siempre.

Cuando huyan los últimos pues que destruyen las fábricas y la única diferencia de hacerlo antes es el tiempo y los hombres perdidos.

O Rusia tiene un plan sorpresa para "Gasearlos" o algo o de ahí no salen los últimos sin apagar la luz, desgraciadamente.

Que cochina es la guerra para rato me imáginaba estar yo discutiendo entre grados de burradas y sabiendo además que vamos a acabar dentro de la guerra si o si.


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Abr 2022)

¿Lo pondrá chusky en su hilo esto?


----------



## Tierra Azul (12 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Y dime, ya que tu marido también me lee.
> 
> ¿Le rompes el culo y viceversa?



mejor cuentame tus aventuras con la comepiensos


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (12 Abr 2022)

De hecho los EEUU saben y sabían perfectamente lo que sentiría un ruso si pierde Ucrania. Se podría haber llegado perfectamente a un acuerdo. Se divide la región atendiendo a criterios históricos reales. El este para Rusia, el oeste para Polonia y Hungría, el centro para los nacionalistas ucros y NOS AHORRAMOS esta guerra que está jodiendo a todo Occidente.

Pero NO, había que servir a los intereses del amo yanqui y joder a toda Europa para que ellos sigan la clásica política anglosajona del divide y vencerás para así prevalecer ellos.

A ver si borran a los anglos de una puta vez del mapa. Menuda peste histórica nos ha tocado padecer de Enrique VIII a esta parte joder.


----------



## apocalippsis (12 Abr 2022)

Joder no digas que no se la juegan los chechenos,

"Crónicas de las batallas por Mariupol. Como puede comprender, no están disparando al vacío, sino a los nazis en pánico. Todo está bien con nuestros luchadores, no tienes que preocuparte. "

t.me/RKadyrov_95/1856


----------



## Guaguei (12 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Lo pondrá chusky en su hilo esto?



sacando material de los museos, no les llega nada con la aviacion aerea frustrando las entregas


----------



## Nico (12 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Con los medios de hoy podrían haber borrado cualquier ciudad del mapa en cuestión de días y me refiero a simple armamento convencional.




El punto no siquiera es ese... ¿te has puesto a pensar en todos los tiktoks de ucranianos fardando de haber reventado tanques rusos?... ¿crees que en una guerra "de verdad" le dejas a tus enemigos la bromita de humillarte?

Pues hasta el último ucraniano puede -al menos todavía- llamar a su novia por el móvil o sacarse fotos mientras le corta el cuello a un soldado ruso para subirlas al Instagram... y regresar a su hogar, bañarse con agua caliente y buscar una cerveza fría en el refri para ver la televisión... y todo eso con la estufa encendida con gas ruso.

Ya me dirás tú lo malo que son los "orco-rusos".


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (12 Abr 2022)

Ojo que los rusos desde aquí podrían atacar Jarkov desde el SE...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (12 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> mejor cuentame tus aventuras con la comepiensos



¿Le das por el culo a tu marido?

Jajajaja, que te veo.


----------



## Discordante (12 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Si te fijas (cosa que la prensa occidental "misteriosamente" olvida y calla), los rusos *no han cortado ni el agua, electricidad, internet, móviles o gas*. Están dando lecciones de humanidad aún a costa de la vida de sus hombres.



¿Por que no han querido o porque no pueden? Porque internet y los moviles si los han cortado en todo el este del pais, al menos lo han intentado y siguen intentandolo. Starlink denuncia ataques cyberneticos diarios.

El agua y electricidad no esta en sus manos cortarla (salvo que hables de crimenes de lesa humanidad como atacar presas o volar centrales nucleares) y el gas... pues podrian cortarlo pero resulta que si el gas se lo cortan a Ucrania tambien se lo cortan al resto de europa y eso, por ahora, no parece entrar en los planes de Putin (que sin clientes no entra dinero).

Asi que yo tengo mis dudas de que sea una cuestion de "magnanimidad" si no mas bien de incapacidad y futilidad (poco que ganar y mucho que perder si hacen alguna burrada como reventar una presa gorda o una central nuclear).


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Abr 2022)

La Sexta de Qatar dando una leccion magistral de manipulación sobre el misil de Kramatorsk:
"Hay tres pistas: la nacionallidad del misil, el numero de serie y la proceencia del disparo"
"Nacionalidad es ucraniana, los rusos lo dieron de baja hace años ...peroo, se vieron unos Toshka circulando por Belarus"
"El número de serie es ucraniano..perooo, con el cambio en los frentes y todo ese lio, pues, a saber.."
"La procedencia, caben dos opciones, desde posiciones ucranianas en el sur este o rusas en el sur, pero tenemos este video de unas estelitas no se sabe donde que demuestran que.....(redoble de tambor) ¡vino desde posicones rusas!"


----------



## Guaguei (12 Abr 2022)

bombas de vacio en mariupol o agua


----------



## amcxxl (12 Abr 2022)

Foto del grupo Azov de 5 militantes liquidados como resultado de la operación antiterrorista entre Mangush y Yalta. +18 ¿A quién protege Avakov? Todo el mundo en Mariupol se filtró.


Liberación de Mariúpol 
Kadyrovtsy atrapa el ukropo restante


Vídeo de la estación ferroviaria polaca de Gniezno. A través de este nodo, los trenes de Berlín van a la costa báltica de Polonia (Gdynia) oa la frontera con Bielorrusia (Bialystok). 


En VK por dos notas seguidas, en la Filarmónica de Donetsk se despiden del músico Nikolai Igorevich Zvyagintsev (fallecido en Mariupol), y la Facultad de Derecho de la Universidad Nacional de Donnu se despide del estudiante de tercer año Yaroslav Polyakov, quien también murió participando en una operación especial Memoria eterna ... 


Llama eterna encendida en Kherson⚡


----------



## Nico (12 Abr 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Asi que yo tengo mis dudas de que sea una cuestion de "magnanimidad" si no mas bien de incapacidad e inutilidad (poco ganar y mucho que perder si hacen alguna burrada como reventar una presa gorda o una central nuclear).




 

¿Tú crees que volar torres de alta tensión o centrales eléctricas y antenas de la red celular es Física Cuántica avanzada?


----------



## JAGGER (12 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Pues hasta el último ucraniano puede -al menos todavía- llamar a su novia por el móvil o sacarse fotos mientras le corta el cuello a un soldado ruso para subirlas al Instagram... y regresar a su hogar, bañarse con agua caliente y buscar una cerveza fría en el refri para ver la televisión... y todo eso con la estufa encendida con gas ruso.
> 
> Ya me dirás tú lo malo que son los "orco-rusos".



Eso gracias a Elon Musk. Los orcos querían cortar el cable submarino del Atlántico Norte. 

No hay un solo chuparuso que no mienta.

Ah, el cable es de titanio por eso no pudieron


----------



## Gotthard (12 Abr 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> *ANUNCIAN LA CAPTURA DE UN TENIENTE GENERAL ESTADOUNIDENSE EN PLENO CAMPO DE BATALLA UCRANIANO*
> *Algunos medios afines al establishment norteamericano desmintieron rotundamente la noticia*
> 
> Según confirman desde el digital estadounidense _*"Ussa News", *_el Mayor General estadounidense* Roger L. Cloutier* fue capturado por las tropas rusas mientras intentaba huir de *Mariupol,* después de haber estado sirviendo como estratega militar al servicio de las fuerzas militares ucranianas y mercenarias.
> ...



No creo que hayan capturado a un general americano, un 3 estrellas. Un tipo que manda ejercitos enteros. 

Y cuya unica estrategia ha sido dejarse sitiar en una ciudad, protegerse con civiles como escudos humanos y finalmente acabar con su ejercito dividido en tres pequeñas bolsas y a punto de colapsar.... ejem.

Menudo general de 3 estrellas..... desde Mark Clark en Italia no ha habido uno más inutil.

Ya digo, habran pillado un americano, pero de general nada de nada.


----------



## piru (12 Abr 2022)

3km de largo tb, pero sólo 300m de ancho.
Larga pero estrecha


----------



## Discordante (12 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿Tú crees que volar torres de alta tensión o centrales eléctricas y antenas de la red celular es Física Cuántica avanzada?



¿A 300km de distancia? No es fisica cuantica pero barato no es. No tienen superioridad aerea y los misiles fiables son mucho mas caros que 4 transformadores que puedan reventar.

De todos modos sigue siendo un crimen de guerra atacar infraestructura civil y mas si estas en una operacion espacial. Aun asi en el este del pais si han atacado varias infraestructuras pero Ucrania tambien tiene ingenieros levantandolas de nuevo.

Nada que ganar Nico. Mala prensa y cosas que en 48 horas tienen otra vez operativas salvo que hagas alguna barbaridad.


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Abr 2022)

Lo interesante es el video de abajo, las payasadas del tuit de arriba las podeís saltar.


----------



## Nico (12 Abr 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> De todos modos *sigue siendo un crimen de guerra atacar infraestructura civil*




Vaya!, sería bueno que le avises a los norteamericanos (en Irak) y a éstos y la NATO (en Yugoslavia). Parece que no se habían enterado.


----------



## @Durruty (12 Abr 2022)

*Russia’s Export Windfall Catapults Key Trade Barometer to Record*

11 de abril de 2022
Markets

Russia’s Export Windfall Catapults Key Trade Barometer to Record

Current-account surplus is biggest in decades thanks to export
Imports plunge as sanctions and ruble weakness cripple demand
Bloomberg News
April 11, 2022, 1:30 PM UTCUpdated onApril 11, 2022, 4:10 PM UTC

Russia recorded the largest current-account surplus since at least 1994, as revenues from oil and gas exports surged and imports plunged after the U.S. and its allies imposed sanctions over President Vladimir Putin’s invasion of Ukraine.

The proceeds have become a critical source of hard currency during the war, enabling authorities to pay for imports, support the economy and restore confidence in the ruble.


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1023140



Cada día que pasa se reduce el cerco ucro.

Ganas de ver videos de esos cerdos rendidos con las manos arriba.


----------



## notengodeudas (12 Abr 2022)

La serie con la que Zelenski convirtió la ficción en realidad llega este jueves a Telecinco, pero su destino en Mediaset sigue sin estar claro


‘Servidor del pueblo’ se preestrena con un programa especial en la cadena principal del grupo, aunque aún no está decidido dónde ni cuándo se seguirá emitiendo la comedia que facilitó la victoria electoral del actual presidente ucranio




elpais.com


----------



## NPI (12 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Se irán turnando...
> 
> Lo de la propaganda ucraniana y pro-ucraniana es de chiste. Ahora dicen que los rusos andan rebuscando en Irak, Irán y Brasil para sus arsenales. Como si eso les hiciera falta, hay que ser gilipollas profundo para creérselo. Los mismos que decían que la fragata Admiral Essen había sido muy dañada por un misil ucro... y ayer estaba lanzando Kalibr, tan ricamente.
> 
> La misma basura que en Yugoslavia; que si habían destruido casi 800 vehículos de combate de todas clases (tanques, APCs, cañones, morteros, etc...), y cuando terminó la guerra se pudo comprobar que sólo se habían cargado 14 tanques, 18 APCs, y 20 piezas de artillería (encima en la suma metían los destruidos en los combates contra el UÇK). El ejército yugoslavo estaba casi intacto, con perdidas escasas de material. Mienten más que hablan, como buenos anglos; si les fuera tan bien no estarían llorando por las esquinas pidiendo hasta la ultima metralleta.



@arriondas de todos modos "ellos" tienen varias cuentas en el foro/hilo, pero yo solo he puesto el dedo en Disturbed y Pinovski ya que son los más relevantes en este hilo.


----------



## Impresionante (12 Abr 2022)

Podemos a las palmas del globalismo


----------



## Alvin Red (12 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Lo que yo veo raro es que los rusos hayan dejado los pasos sobre el río. En total nopasan de 20 y al menos los puentes de Kiev deberían reventarlos. Una cosa curiosa de Ucrania es que tiene infraestructuras muy atrasadas, las carreteras son pocas y malas y los puentes contados. Si rompes unos pocos nudos ferroviarios y los pasos sobre el río nada podría cruzar al otro lado. Y se supone que a los rusos no se les ha perdido nada al Oeste



1.-Les interesa que las unidades ucranianas se muevan, así son un blanco más fácil por eso estos pasillos trampa con puentes.
2.- Quieren que la mayoría del ejercito esté en el Este y no desperdigado entre Oeste y Este creo que por eso les tienden un puente de plata.
2.a Si no envían tropas los ucranianos hacia Este, los rusos lo tendrán más fácil pero tendrán que hacer más calderos y pequeños para no encontrase tropas enemigas por detrás del cerco.
2.b Si envían tropas los ucranianos hacia el Este los calderos pueden ser más grandes atacando los rusos en puntos concretos sin tener que preocuparse de tropas enemigas que los encerquen. 

Mas o menos, como dije es un juego de Go.


----------



## Discordante (12 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Vaya!, sería bueno que le avises a los norteamericanos (en Irak) y a éstos y la NATO (en Yugoslavia). Parece que no se habían enterado.



Lo sabian perfectamente. Pero es lo que tiene tener superioridad aerea. Que puedes hacerlo, sea crimen o no. Cuando no puedes hacerlo no es una cuestion de decision si no de incapacidad. En lo que si han podido joder, este del pais, se han cerrado varias centrales y hay ataques continuos a la red electrica.

Vamos que si pudieran no tengo ningun duda de que harian exactamente lo mismo que la NATO porque de hecho donde pueden hacerlo lo han hecho ya.

https://www.cbc.ca/player/play/2008182851574/

" The latest analysis shows that, as of March 24, at least 4,431 residential buildings, 92 factories and warehouses, 378 institutions of secondary and higher education, 138 health care institutions, 12 airports,* seven thermal power plants and hydroelectric power plants have been damaged, destroyed* or seized in Ukraine since the start of the Russian invasion on Feb. 24 "

Missiles hit Ukrainian refinery, 'critical infrastructure' near Odesa


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## mazuste (12 Abr 2022)

Grupo Azov liquidado durante intento de ruptura⚡
wargonzo ha obtenido fotos del grupo Azov de 5 militantes liquidados
en una operación antiterrorista entre Mangush y Yalta (la del Mar de Azov).

La operación de identificación y eliminación de pequeños grupos del enemigo
comenzó ayer inmediatamente después de un intento infructuoso de fuga de 
la planta de Illich. Como escribimos anteriormente, varios grupos (hasta 10)
se dispersaron e intentaron infiltrarse en Zaporizhzhia .
Están siendo identificados y eliminados. La foto es sólo uno de estos grupos.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (12 Abr 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> El NASAM es un p.... mierda. Es una mera adaptación del misil aire aire amraam.
> Lo que va bien en una función no necesariamente es útil para otra
> los alcances de lanzamiento que se promocionan en los medios sobre el amraam son de broma. Parten de lanzamiento supersónico a muy alta cota y trayectorias semibalisticas contra blanco frontales avanzando y sin maniobrar
> el Alcance real contra aviones maniobrables, apenas es 1/3 del que venden
> ...



Tienes mucha razón en todo lo que dices, pero yo no diría que es una puta mierda. Efectivamente sin un booster o algo que le haga ganar altura su alcance es mas limitado al reutilizar el misil aire-aire Aim-120 Amraam.

El problema es que aunque tenga un alcance limitado, dentro del mismo puede ser un peligro bastante grande, se puede usar para proteger objetivos de alto valor estratégico, cubrir a las tropas propias, etc... 

Y es un misil dispara y olvida, una vez lanzado se puede apagar el radar de adquisición y seguimiento AN/MPQ-64 y desplazarse a otra posición de tiro distinta o intentar ocultarse en otra distinta. No tiene la movilidad de una batería Buk pero es más móvil que una batería S-300 y sus vehículos no "cantan" tanto.

En definitiva, es una amenaza más, no es un Patriot o un S-300/S-400 por alcance y no creo que sea un arma que vaya a cambiar el sentido de la guerra pero puede causar algunas bajas.


----------



## bigmaller (12 Abr 2022)

Europe is sliding "to the right" due to the consequences of anti-Russian sanctions

Residents of Europe were not ready for the economic consequences of sanctions: rising prices for gasoline, utilities and food, writes WSJ. Now, against the backdrop of numerous emerging problems, for which governments are responsible, opposition is growing among residents in the EU country. The interim results of the French presidential race and the rising popularity of the right in Italy confirm this trend.

The fact that the residents themselves are not satisfied with the course of their governments is also evidenced by the falling ratings (poll by Morning Consult):

Biden is supported by 44%
Scholz - 44%
Trudeau - 41%
Morrison - 41%
Macron - 39%
Johnson - 33%

When asked if their country is going there, citizens respond with discontent:

in Germany — 57%
in the USA - 64%
in the Netherlands - 65%
in Britain — 69%
in France — 69%
in the Czech Republic - 69%
in Poland - 78%
in Spain - 84%


_*in Spain - 84%


señor matame pronto*_


----------



## ccartech (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## piru (12 Abr 2022)

Azovstal es el doble


Veriña




Azovstal


----------



## ccartech (12 Abr 2022)

IGUALMENTE NO ME PARARIA DELANTE DE UNA DE ESAS 

Cuando te estés quedando sin armas, puedes pedirles a tus abuelos que te presten una.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (12 Abr 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> ¿A 300km de distancia? No es fisica cuantica pero barato no es. No tienen superioridad aerea y los misiles fiables son mucho mas caros que 4 transformadores que puedan reventar.
> 
> De todos modos sigue siendo un crimen de guerra atacar infraestructura civil y mas si estas en una operacion espacial. Aun asi en el este del pais si han atacado varias infraestructuras pero Ucrania tambien tiene ingenieros levantandolas de nuevo.
> 
> Nada que ganar Nico. Mala prensa y cosas que en 48 horas tienen otra vez operativas salvo que hagas alguna barbaridad.



Pero que coño estas diciendo si una torre de alta tensión la echa abajo un tanque sin pestañear. Que dices de ingenieros, que dices de que Rusia no tiene superioridad aérea. ¿Pero tu lees lo que escribes?


----------



## NPI (12 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> _*"Recientemente, un video filmado en el que una actriz de Leopolis dijo que todos los rusos son unos cerdos y que la muerte les espera a todos (los rusos).
> Así que, Adriana Kurlets Petya, nos dirigimos a ti personalmente. No nos importan cuanto dinero te habrán pagado por salir en ese video. No importan cuanta fama hayas alcanzado tras ello, pero lo que has expresado no es un asunto de mujeres. Te aconsejamos encarecidamente que pidas perdón en las redes sociales y te quedes en tu casa.
> 
> Y ahora, pasamos a los hombres de Ucrania.
> ...


----------



## mazuste (12 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Chapa que da para novela sobre Mariupol, de Xoaquin FIores - Nueva Resistencia
> t.me/polluxnc/3383
> 
> 
> ...




Parte 2


Spoiler: Parte 2



Así las cosas, Vladimir Putin comenzó a llamar no sólo a Macron, sino también a Scholz. La parte rusa (a cambio de una serie de ciertas concesiones por parte de Berlín y París) aceptó liberar a todos, tanto a los oficiales de inteligencia, como a los combatientes de Azov y a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, pero después del desarme y de ciertas medidas de verificación para que todos salgan de la ciudad. Y esta propuesta fue rechazada por la parte ucraniana.

Después de eso, un enfurecido Macron despidió el 30 de marzo al jefe de la inteligencia militar francesa Eric Vido.

A esto le siguieron los intentos de evacuar a los franceses y alemanes con la ayuda de helicópteros de las AFU, que no tuvieron éxito. Como sabemos, los helicópteros fueron derribados por las tripulaciones antiaéreas de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa y de la RPD.

Es probable que los acuerdos de evacuación con el Kremlin incluyeran un contacto obligatorio, aunque tácito, entre los evacuados y sus homólogos rusos, y el intento de eludir esta condición provocó el descontento ruso, que se expresó en los cinco helicópteros derribados.

Desgraciadamente, es una práctica en algunas culturas utilizar la "fuerza de la situación" para cambiar las condiciones por capricho. Para colar algún plan ulterior de última hora, contrario al acuerdo.

Por cierto, no es un hecho que estos derribos se llevaran a cabo con extranjeros. No había franceses ni alemanes en el helicóptero derribado sobre tierra. Había dos franceses en uno de los que cayeron al mar.

Es obvio que Azov siguió reteniéndolos, y dos fueron "liberados" para persuadir a quienquiera que esté tomando alguna decisión en este momento, para que libere a sus compañeros. Una práctica terrorista habitual. Según los datos de interceptación de radio, 21 franceses fueron "asesinados".

El último intento de sacar a los extranjeros lo hicieron los turcos. Erdogan solicitó una evacuación por mar desde Mariupol. Los rusos aceptaron, pero con una reserva: desde Berdyansk, justo al oeste de Mariupol. Es decir, la reunión de los oficiales de inteligencia occidentales con sus homólogos rusos seguía siendo un requisito previo. Pero este intento también fracasó.


----------



## ccartech (12 Abr 2022)

Limpiando Mariupol con Batallón de la policía anti tumulto y sus gases lacrimógenos 

#DPR equipo sacando francotiradores y #Azov lanzagranadas de las últimas áreas residenciales en la orilla izquierda de Mariupol.. #war #Ukraine Vea cuán destructiva es la guerra. Miles de personas vivieron aquí...


----------



## Expected (12 Abr 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *¡¡Canícula!!*
> 
> *Canícula definicion-significado-vocabulario-lexico-meteorologia-meteorologico*
> *Período del año en que se registran las temperaturas más altas del año. Su nombre hace referencia a la constelación del Can, en la que se encuentra Sirio, estrella que antiguamente aparecía junto al sol en la época más cálida del año. Hoy día, en España, el período mensual más cálido se registra en torno a las fechas entre el 15 de julio y el 15 de agosto.*



Ha sido el corrector.....aunque también estaba pensando en un Emperador Romano...hijo de Germánico. Mis disculpas...Vladimiro me confunde...y tengo 2 dosis vacuniles puestas (ergo soy medio idiota).


----------



## kikepm (12 Abr 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> ¿A 300km de distancia? No es fisica cuantica pero barato no es. No tienen superioridad aerea y los misiles fiables son mucho mas caros que 4 transformadores que puedan reventar.
> 
> De todos modos *sigue siendo un crimen de guerra atacar infraestructura civil* y mas si estas en una operacion espacial. Aun asi en el este del pais si han atacado varias infraestructuras pero Ucrania tambien tiene ingenieros levantandolas de nuevo.
> 
> Nada que ganar Nico. Mala prensa y cosas que en 48 horas tienen otra vez operativas salvo que hagas alguna barbaridad.



Depende de la guerra, y depende de quien bombardee.

En 1999 bombardear centrales térmicas, subestaciones, centros de transformación, puentes y otras infraestructuras civiles en Serbia por parte de la OTAN y USA no ha llevado a ningún militar ante un tribunal de guerra. Ningún medio occidental o español ha planteado jamás que nadie debiera pagar por ello.

La diferencia entre los bombardeos OTAN y las actuaciones de Rusia en Ucrania son evidentes a favor de los rusos.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (12 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Europe is sliding "to the right" due to the consequences of anti-Russian sanctions
> 
> Residents of Europe were not ready for the economic consequences of sanctions: rising prices for gasoline, utilities and food, writes WSJ. Now, against the backdrop of numerous emerging problems, for which governments are responsible, opposition is growing among residents in the EU country. The interim results of the French presidential race and the rising popularity of the right in Italy confirm this trend.
> 
> ...



La OTAN sabe que somos subnormales, por eso nos vamos a comer el gas USA que, es el de mayor precio de referencia del mundo mientras los Italianos aumentan sus importaciones desde Argelia y el resto continua con el gas ruso.


----------



## apocalippsis (12 Abr 2022)

"Azov" puede eliminar a 2 oficiales estadounidenses en Mariupol_*⚡*_

Según el proyecto @wargonzo de fuentes en la línea del frente de Donbas, basado en un análisis de intercepciones de radio de las comunicaciones enemigas, hay al menos dos oficiales estadounidenses retirados de alto rango en los refugios antiaéreos en Azov-Stal.

Según nuestras fuentes, ingresaron a Mariupol junto con la "Academia" de PMC y lo más probable es que no sean empleados activos del Pentágono. Sin embargo, al mismo tiempo son personas extremadamente importantes para Washington.

“Estos oficiales están al tanto de muchas operaciones encubiertas de EE. UU. en terceros países y son portadores de información que es extremadamente sensible para Washington”, dijo una fuente familiarizada con el análisis de las intercepciones de radio al proyecto @wargonzo .

También se señala que para ocultar esta “información sensible”, los servicios de inteligencia estadounidenses están listos para ordenar a los militantes de Azov que eliminen a estos dos oficiales. Aún no se sabe con certeza si están vivos en este momento.

t.me/wargonzo/6554


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Limpiando Mariupol con Batallón de la policía anti tumulto y sus gases lacrimógenos
> 
> #DPR equipo sacando francotiradores y #Azov lanzagranadas de las últimas áreas residenciales en la orilla izquierda de Mariupol.. #war #Ukraine Vea cuán destructiva es la guerra. Miles de personas vivieron aquí...



Así se fumigan a las ratas.


----------



## mazuste (12 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Parte 2
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Parte 2
> ...




Acá es donde dicen que Rusia tiene pillado al Macrón:




Spoiler: Parte 3 y última



Ahora todos los que siguen vivos (si es que queda alguno) de los oficiales de inteligencia extranjeros y especialistas militares retenidos en Mariupol se concentran en Azovstal para servir de escudos humanos a los nazis.

La cábala que controla Zelensky echa a todo el mando de Azov en Mariupol desde el proverbial helicóptero. Los oficiales de inteligencia europeos encuentran su fin. Es un trabajo de alto riesgo, como se dice.

Dado que los oficiales de inteligencia de la OTAN y de Suecia son de gran interés operativo para los servicios especiales rusos, y que el mero hecho de su captura puede producir un enorme efecto propagandístico, además de convertirse en una seria baza para presionar a los países occidentales, se intentó capturarlos vivos.

Esta circunstancia dificultó en gran medida el asalto a Azovstal e impidió lanzar potentes ataques con bombas y artillería sobre las fortificaciones de los militantes en el recinto de Azovstal.

Pero, a juzgar por el hecho de que ahora la intensidad de la artillería y la aviación ha aumentado seriamente, o bien hubo información de que los extranjeros fueron "ejecutados" por los "azovitas" para evitar su detención por los servicios especiales rusos, o bien, para no poner en riesgo innecesario la vida de nuestros soldados, los generales rusos simplemente se dieron por vencidos.

París insta a los dirigentes rusos a no hacer público el hecho de que los oficiales de inteligencia franceses están en Mariupol. Macron está en elecciones, y el escándalo que ha estallado puede afectar negativamente su calificación y la posibilidad de reelección.

Hay que tener en cuenta que el propio presidente francés no sólo "filtró" en varias ocasiones información confidencial de las negociaciones ruso-francesas, sino que la distorsionó deliberadamente. Así que, en este sentido, el Kremlin no debería tener ninguna restricción. Y, muy probablemente, la información sobre los franceses en Mariupol sólo está esperando el momento adecuado para "enterrar" a Macron, que se ha establecido como un socio independiente, deshonesto y sin escrúpulos.

A fin de cuentas, esto no significa que Rusia pretenda utilizar esto para endilgar a Le Pen la presidencia.

Es un hecho que la campaña mediática rusa fue el motor de los Chalecos Amarillos. También es un hecho que los intereses rusos están muy involucrados con Le Pen y tipos de euroescepticismo de esa variedad.

Yo mismo tuve el placer de conocer a su padre, tal vez más conocido en el mundo hace una generación, que estuvo presente para dar premios en un evento organizado por una asociación que yo presidía. Así que entiendo la implicación rusa en este terreno.

Pero las fuerzas que respaldan a Macron también han dado señales de "vida", es decir, de una posición francesa soberana. Podemos ver la colaboración ruso-francesa contra Turquía en el terreno de Libia, que juntos apoyaron a Haftar.

Ahora quizás sólo lleguemos a saber qué fue de los oficiales extranjeros en Mariupol a través de filtraciones, solicitudes de información, investigaciones parlamentarias y más de lo mismo, en los próximos años.

Por ahora, es muy probable que la mayoría de estos hombres estén muertos y desaparecidos.

Sin embargo, estoy observando atentamente y de cerca lo que se descubre en las catacumbas que abarcan muchos kilómetros cuadrados, bajo Azovstal.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (12 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Podemos a las palmas del globalismo



Si solo fuera eso.

Simplemente acaba de demostrar QUE ES UN TIO MIERDA con todas las letras.

Que estás a favor de Ucrania perfecto, que estás a favor de Rusia, cojonudo. De hecho era claramente pro-Putin al principio supongo que por identificar a este con la antigua URSS.

Pero que cambies de chaqueta a mitad de viaje porque posiblemente tu jefecillo en la sombra, un separata proetarra de apellido Robles te ha puesto firme, es simplemente risible.

Estos progres burguesitos mucho ladrar pero luego les amenazan con quitarles la tarjeta de crédito y el wifi, y comienzan a ver las cosas de otro modo.


----------



## piru (12 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1023140




Gracias a que este mapa no está en cirílico veo que la planta de la que se han escapado es la de Kalmiusky. Un monstruo mayor que Azovstal:


----------



## kasperle1966 (12 Abr 2022)

*El SBU mostró esposado al demacrado líder opositor de Ucrania, Viktor Medvedchuk *


El servicio de seguridad ucraniano mostró imágenes de Viktor Medvedchuk, líder de la asociación Opposition Platform - For Life. En la foto se puede ver a un político de la oposición ucraniana muy envejecido y más delgado con el uniforme de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y esposado. Según la versión oficial de la SBU, fue detenido hace algún tiempo. Aunque los expertos ucranianos tienen una opinión diferente.

En particular, se presenta una versión de que Viktor Medvedchuk fue arrestado (enviado al sótano de la SBU desde el arresto domiciliario hace bastante tiempo) cuando se anunció que había huido de Kiev. Esta versión tiene derecho a existir, al menos por la aparición de Viktor Medvedchuk. Según esta versión, pero compartida por, por ejemplo, Anatoly Shariy, Medvedchuk durante los interrogatorios ha tratado recientemente de extraer algunas pruebas. Y ahora han “presentado” al público como un detenido.

También se presenta una versión sobre por qué decidieron mostrar a Medvedchuk de esta forma en este momento. Según esta versión, podría estar preparándose para un intercambio por alguna figura importante de entre los representantes de la OTAN (PMC occidentales controladas por servicios especiales estadounidenses o británicos), bloqueada por las tropas rusas en la planta de Mariupol Azovstal.
Por separado, se presenta una versión de que la "manifestación" de Viktor Medvedchuk, cuyas actividades fueron prohibidas recientemente por el jefe del régimen de Kiev, Zelensky, es un intento de presionar psicológicamente al presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin. Además, en Ucrania misma, señalan que si surge una amenaza real para la vida de Medvedchuk, esto solo puede causar acciones más duras por parte de la Federación Rusa.

El propio Zelensky calificó lo que está sucediendo como una "operación exitosa", y los propios empleados de SBU "bien hecho".

¿Es la misma foto de un líder de la oposición demacrado y esposado también un signo de un Estado democrático y de derecho? ¿Es ese estado ideal para unirse a la UE?..

*https://topwar.ru/194856-sbu-pokaza...krainy-viktora-medvedchuka-v-naruchnikah.html*


----------



## Julc (12 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> algún alma caritativa que traduzca o haga un resumen?



A la chavala del video, que se deje de chorradas y a fregar.
A los hombres, que si no ĺes da vergüenza esconderse detrás de sus mujeres.


----------



## frangelico (12 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Gracias a que este mapa no está en cirílico veo que la planta de la que se han escapado es la de Kalmiusky. Un monstruo mayor que Azovstal:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1023191



Si, en total Ucrania produce bastante más acero que España, casi el doble, tiene varias acerías. Básicamente produce trigo, maíz, girasol, hierro y acero.


----------



## frangelico (12 Abr 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *El SBU mostró esposado al demacrado líder opositor de Ucrania, Viktor Medvedchuk *
> 
> 
> El servicio de seguridad ucraniano mostró imágenes de Viktor Medvedchuk, líder de la asociación Opposition Platform - For Life. En la foto se puede ver a un político de la oposición ucraniana muy envejecido y más delgado con el uniforme de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y esposado. Según la versión oficial de la SBU, fue detenido hace algún tiempo. Aunque los expertos ucranianos tienen una opinión diferente.
> ...



Pero este quién es ? Pensaba que es un militar ruso y es un opositor ucraniano ?


----------



## Expected (12 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Si solo fuera eso.
> 
> Simplemente acaba de demostrar QUE ES UN TIO MIERDA con todas las letras.
> 
> ...



Acuérdate de la que se fue a Suiza ..que de energúmena filoetarra se convirtió a pijita gaviotona en 10 minutos.


----------



## hartman (12 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Si, en total Ucrania produce bastante más acero que España, casi el doble, tiene varias acerías. Básicamente produce trigo, maíz, girasol, hierro y acero.



creo que en la zona del donbass carbon tambien.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (12 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero este quién es ? Pensaba que es un militar ruso y es un opositor ucraniano ?



Sipe.

Deben de estar un pelín desesperados cuando te venden esto como una victoria militar.

Me la impresión de que los rusos están estancados y que les sigue costando avanzar mucho más de lo que pensaban, pero los ucros no están mucho mejor.


----------



## frangelico (12 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> creo que en la zona del donbass carbon tambien.



Seguramente. Por eso las acerías . En general se suelen poner donde hay carbón o al menos un buen puerto para importarlo. Pero las históricas están en zonas carboneras .


----------



## ccartech (12 Abr 2022)

#Mariupol. 1000 infantes de marina de las Fuerzas Armadas de #Ucrania se rinden. 300 heridos, 90 incapaces de moverse de forma independiente. Puede haber más de 800 personas sanas. Si todo sigue así, la defensa de la planta de Ilich caerá, hilo de más soldados rindiéndose


----------



## Julc (12 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Nazismo alemán y comunismo ruso son dos caras de la misma moneda, los gobiernos alemanes y rusos están plagados de nostálgicos del nazismo y del comunismo. Por eso los gobiernos alemanes se llevan tan bien con los gobiernos rusos.



¿Te pagan por chorrada escrita?...ah no, que lo haces gratis.
No te meto en el ignore porque tu noticias "Putin mató a la madre de Bambi" son muy divertidas.


----------



## raptors (12 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Off topic, o no...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*No se transformó en niña..!!! * solamente el hombre se vistió de niña.... ahhh y de que esta mal de la cabeza, lo esta.. lo que me encabrona es porque algunas leyes nos obliga a seguirles la fantasía a estos locos....!!!


----------



## Impresionante (12 Abr 2022)

*Montaje en la ciudad ucraniana de Bucha*
El mandatario de Rusia aseveró que la noticia sobre la matanza de civiles en la ciudad ucraniana de Bucha es un bulo semejante a la información falsa sobre el uso de armas químicas por el Gobierno del presidente Bashar Asad en Siria.
Para el mandatario, los medios occidentales guardan silencio ante los sucesos más trágicos, y hacen una gran campaña cuando les conviene, por ejemplo, cuando se denunció un supuesto ataque químico en Siria.

"No hubo ese silencio cuando se organizaron los montajes en Siria. Cuando se escenificó el uso de armas químicas por parte del Gobierno de Asad. Luego resultó que era una falsificación. El mismo bulo que tiene lugar en Bucha", indicó Putin.
El líder ruso afirmó que sus colegas de los países occidentales mencionan a menudo los sucesos ocurridos en Bucha, pero en respuesta él les pregunta si ellos estuvieron alguna vez en la ciudad siria de Al Raqa.

"¿Ustedes vieron cómo esa ciudad siria fue destruida completamente, hasta la superficie de la tierra, por la aviación estadounidense? Y allí realmente había cadáveres que yacían entre las ruinas, que permanecieron durante meses y se pudrieron. Pero a nadie le importaba, nadie ni siquiera lo notó", denunció Putin.
Por su parte, Lukashenko calificó este montaje como *una operación especial del Reino Unido*.
"Es sabido que todo el mundo grita que se debe imponer nuevas sanciones. Hoy hemos debatido esa operación especial psicológica llevada a cabo por los británicos", informó al cierre de sus negociaciones con Putin.
"Junto con nuestros amigos rusos hemos detectado el desarrollo de esa abominable operación de occidente, desde la primera hora hasta la última (...) Si ustedes necesitan direcciones, contraseñas, números de placas y las marcas de los autos que llegaron a Bucha, el FSB ruso puede darles ese material", dijo dirigiéndose a los periodistas.


pone fin a una determinada etapa de la existencia de la Unión Europea". Agregó que es "una declaración de la transición [de la UE] hacia un nuevo estatus".

"Eso transforma el trabajo de la UE a un estatus completamente diferente: de un bloque económico, humanitario, una organización política... Esta estructura se ha convertido en parte de la máquina militar agresiva del espacio del Atlántico Norte bajo el paraguas de, por supuesto, la OTAN", dijo Zajárova en un programa del canal de televisión Rossiya 24.

Anteriormente, comentando los acontecimientos en Ucrania, Borrell había lanzado: "Esta guerra debe ganarse en el campo de batalla".
El jefe de la diplomacia europea también recordó la asignación de 500 millones de euros para el suministro de armas que se adaptará a las necesidades de Ucrania.


----------



## Honkler (12 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Off topic, o no...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y así queremos “plantar cara” al tito Putin? Si es que se deben estar descojonando de nosotros, de nuestras tonterías y nuestra debilidad.


----------



## rober713 (12 Abr 2022)

ttps://t.me/anna_news/28005 
BOOOOMMMM 1000 efectivos de una tacada ..... Slava Cocaina


----------



## rober713 (12 Abr 2022)

1000 МОРПЕХОВ ВСУ СДАЮТСЯ В ПЛЕН МВД и МГБ ДНР. НАБЛЮДАЮ ЗА ПРОЦЕССОМ. 

300 раненых, 90 не способных передвигаться самостоятельно. 
Здоровых может быть более 800. Если все завершится по плану, оборона устроенная ВСУ на Металлургическом комбинате им Ильича падет. Это результат общей работы силовиков и спецслужб в Мариуполе. Тогда остается «Азовсталь» с нацистами. 

Мой небольшой фоторепортаж перед большими сюжетами на нашей ВГТРК.

1000 infantes de marina de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se rinden al Ministerio del Interior y al Ministerio de Seguridad del Estado de la RPD. OBSERVO EL PROCESO.

300 heridos, 90 incapaces de moverse de forma independiente.
Puede haber más de 800 personas sanas. Si todo sale según lo planeado, la defensa organizada por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la fábrica de hierro y acero de Ilich caerá. Este es el resultado del trabajo conjunto de las fuerzas de seguridad y los servicios especiales en Mariupol. Entonces Azovstal permanece con los nazis.

Mi breve ensayo fotográfico antes de las grandes historias en nuestro VGTRK.


----------



## ccartech (12 Abr 2022)

Fuentes rusas afirman que numerosos infantes de marina ucranianos han depuesto sus armas en el área de la planta metalúrgica de Ilich en la sitiada Mariupol.


----------



## Impresionante (12 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Si solo fuera eso.
> 
> Simplemente acaba de demostrar QUE ES UN TIO MIERDA con todas las letras.
> 
> ...



Otegui es pro selenski.

No hay vida en occidente


----------



## Renegato (12 Abr 2022)

Unconfirmed : 1000 Marines of the Armed Forces of Ukraine Surrender to the Ministry of Internal Affairs and the Ministry of State Security of the DPR in Mariupol

If everything is as reported by Sladkov and Pegov, then today the largest surrender of enemy soldiers and officers since the beginning of the war is taking place.


----------



## ccartech (12 Abr 2022)

En Mariupol, una unidad de la 36ª brigada separada de infantería de marina que lleva el nombre del contraalmirante Belinsky pudo salir del cerco del enemigo y conectarse con el regimiento Azov. Varios cientos de infantes de marina lograron salir, incluidos los heridos.


----------



## Impresionante (12 Abr 2022)

. Propaganda libertadigital

. Rusia asesina a más de 10.000 civiles en Mariúpol


----------



## Julc (12 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Lo pondrá chusky en su hilo esto?



¿Ése es el material que les envía la OTAN?


----------



## Castellano (12 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero este quién es ? Pensaba que es un militar ruso y es un opositor ucraniano ?



El líder del segundo partido de Ucrania, el único realmente de oposición que no estaba ilegalizado (aún)


----------



## frangelico (12 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿Y cómo *pasaría la comida* para la gente que está allí? (son millones !!)
> 
> Si te fijas (cosa que la prensa occidental "misteriosamente" olvida y calla), los rusos *no han cortado ni el agua, electricidad, internet, móviles o gas*. Están dando lecciones de humanidad aún a costa de la vida de sus hombres.
> 
> ...



Esto también es cierto. Pero al menos algunos puentes si que podrían romper para tener más controlados los flujos. O quizá los tienen monitorizados, no sé.


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Waterman (12 Abr 2022)

¿Que implicaciones tendria que Rusia hubiera usado armas quimicas/biologicas? ¿Simplemente mas sanciones economicas o podria dar lugar a una escalada en la situacion?

La posicion de la OTAN y en especial de la UE en este conflicto me parece absurda, es como si a un conocido le pegaran una paliza y le dijeras, me parece muy mal que te peguen pero no te voy a defender porque no quiero problemas con el que te esta pegando.


----------



## rober713 (12 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> En Mariupol, una unidad de la 36ª brigada separada de infantería de marina que lleva el nombre del contraalmirante Belinsky pudo salir del cerco del enemigo y conectarse con el regimiento Azov. Varios cientos de infantes de marina lograron salir, incluidos los heridos.



El de la fotito se le parece a Prokopenko?


----------



## Azrael_II (12 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero este quién es ? Pensaba que es un militar ruso y es un opositor ucraniano ?



El líder de la oposición


----------



## pgas (12 Abr 2022)

cuanto más al sury oeste más frio, nada se nos ha perdido en la estepa







imagino que ya se ha puesto

NOTICIA-1.000 (mil) infantería naval de la 36ª Brigada de Ucrania se rindió en #Mariupol a las fuerzas del Ministerio del Interior de la #DNR a primera hora del día 12 de abril de 2022. La información se mantuvo en secreto hasta ahora. 300 heridos, 90 no pueden caminar, 800 en forma. La fábrica #Ilyich está casi terminada.


----------



## alnitak (12 Abr 2022)

esto es lo que apoya la OTAN

una banda de pedofilos, QUE MIEDO TIENE LA NIÑA


----------



## Impresionante (12 Abr 2022)

Sean Penn dice que está 'pensando en tomar las armas contra Rusia'


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Abr 2022)

¿ de dónde sale la pasta que cuestan todos esos tanques ? ¿ quién se la queda ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Abr 2022)

Video en primera persona del disparo de corto alcance a soldados ucranianos despistados hace unos días

Contexto: El vídeo anterior a este lleva circulando unos días, este sería el ataque visto desde el punto de vista ucraniano Un control ucraniano, se aproxima un tanque ruso al que los primeros no le prestan atención. Este al ver que son ucranianos les dispara. El vídeo es de los momentos previos, no contiene material sensible.


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## El-Mano (12 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Pues o mucho cambian las cosas en los próximos días o puedo augurar una derrota de Rusia. Lejos de doblegar al criminal de Farlopensky, éste localiza y detiene al principal opositor ... los frentes no se mueven y la vida sigue en ucrolandia... Repito, o Putin actúa con una fuerza 200 veces a lo que está haciendo, sin miramientos y contra todo lo que se menee, incluidos edificios estatales de todo pelaje amén de infraestructuras, civiles mediopensionistas... o Rusia pierde. No me equivoco.



Desde el sofá... Ucrania solamente es una casilla del tablero, se han preparado para medio-largo plazo y desde hace mucho. El plan irreal de colapso o negociaciones no se a conseguido. Ahora está la otra fase.

Por ahora están esperando a acabar con mariupol. Ya les conoces de Siria, centrarse en un frente y paso a paso, la potencia de fuego superior y concentrada derrumbará las defensas ucranianas antes de grandes avances o de limpieza a lo mariupol. Atacaran donde y como quieran, dentro de lo realista..

Militarmente ucrania está casi sin gasofa, mendigando armas, muchos movilizados que necesitan muchos recursos, etc... En contra una OTAN impredecible, y el peligro de subir la escala. Es de esperar que cada vez tengan menos recursos con tantos movilizados, y si quieren seguir el ritmo, los "benefactores" tendrán que poner demasiado dinero. Eso no quita que no tengan capacidad de combate, pero en capacidad de movilización irán a peor.

Economícamente ucraniana cuanto más larga peor le va a ir, y a Europa todavía más... el problema es poner en un punto en el que Europa quiera huir hacia adelante, pero imagino que rusia sabe que cuando Europa sufra las consecuenciss de sus actos, dejarán de molestar e incluso rezarán que rusia termine de hacer lo que quiera, porque el problema ya no estará precisamente en Ucrania...

Tiene pinta de que una vez fracasada las negociaciones y el no colapso, ahora irán marcando el ritmo que quiera, donde quiera, con poco ejército movilizado... mientras la UE se arruina por la histeria de las primeras semanas... Esperaban arruinar a rusia, pero no pensaron que si aguantaba el golpe les iba a regresar de nuevo. La UE/OTAN solo le queda ya el enfrentamiento directo, en cambio rusia aún tiene cartas en la baraja, aunque eso no significa que lo tenga fácil...


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (12 Abr 2022)

"Estamos esperando con interés el video de la escena. La rendición de los restos de la 36ª Brigada de Marines aceleró el fin de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Mariupol. Y si todo es como escribe Sladkov, entonces ningún Medvedchuk podrá cubrir este fiasco de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Pegov informa que 2 batallones de la 36ª Brigada se rindieron."

t.me/boris_rozhin/41844


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Otegui es pro selenski.
> 
> No hay vida en occidente




ese ya es el dato definitivo. 

Ahora ya sabemos en qué bando está el comunismo criminal


----------



## Impresionante (12 Abr 2022)

¿Crees que Zelenskye está haciendo todo lo posible para salvar a Mariupol ?


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (12 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ de dónde sale la pasta que cuestan todos esos tanques ? ¿ quién se la queda ?



Transportes blindados + artillería autopropulsada. No son tanques. Modelos antiguos pero viables ante la realidad del conflicto ucraniano. Chatarrilla para subir la moral a los paletos ucranianos y hacer el mayor daño a Rusia.


----------



## Impresionante (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Zepequenhô (12 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Jajajaja, qué bestia.
> 
> Al menos no hablaste de mi pollón hebreo.
> 
> Pero igual hablaste de pollas. Saludos a tu marido, el atrasado mental.



Judío y apoyando el nazismo.

Lo tienes todo.


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Abr 2022)

DURO CON ELLOS!!!


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (12 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Tienes mucha razón en todo lo que dices, pero yo no diría que es una puta mierda. Efectivamente sin un booster o algo que le haga ganar altura su alcance es mas limitado al reutilizar el misil aire-aire Aim-120 Amraam.
> 
> El problema es que aunque tenga un alcance limitado, dentro del mismo puede ser un peligro bastante grande, se puede usar para proteger objetivos de alto valor estratégico, cubrir a las tropas propias, etc...
> 
> ...



Tiene razón. a lo mejor el termino p... mierda no era tecnicamente adecuado ni justo.
Ciertamente tiene algunos puntos fuertes, es relativamente ligero y flexible, y mejor que nada. Pero dudo que sea eficaz en el entorno de guerra electrónica en el que se va a encontrar en ucrania, y sin un sistema de defensa aérea integrado eficaz. Usar el radar de batería para exploración y dirección de fuegos simultáneamente dificulta su empleo eficaz.
Además el misil amraam no tienen un registro de éxitos precisamente abrumador, y además e la mayoría de los casos sobre blancos con poca capacidad de defensa.
En Yugoslavia un mig 29 degradado y con parte de sus sistemas electrónicos inoperativos eludió creo recordar que al menos 5 misiles tan solo maniobrando, y no fue el único caso de derrota por maniobra de los amraam en Yugoslavia


----------



## Ancient Warrior (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Peineto (12 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *No se transformó en niña..!!! * solamente el hombre se vistió de niña.... ahhh y de que esta mal de la cabeza, lo esta.. lo que me encabrona es porque algunas leyes nos obliga a seguirles la fantasía a estos locos....!!!








“El cadáver no se queja de los gusanos que le comen, porque él los cría; cada uno mira que no se corrompa, porque será padre de sus gusanos” (Francisco de Quevedo)


----------



## El-Mano (12 Abr 2022)

Esta vez sin subtítulos... o igual se activa después, no lo sé.


----------



## JAGGER (12 Abr 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Judío y apoyando el nazismo.
> 
> Lo tienes todo.



A tí Vlådø Pøl Pūt te dijo que los ucranianos ahora son nazis. Antes no.

Tarado.


----------



## mazuste (12 Abr 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *El SBU mostró esposado al demacrado líder opositor de Ucrania, Viktor Medvedchuk *
> 
> 
> El servicio de seguridad ucraniano mostró imágenes de Viktor Medvedchuk, líder de la asociación Opposition Platform - For Life. En la foto se puede ver a un político de la oposición ucraniana muy envejecido y más delgado con el uniforme de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y esposado. Según la versión oficial de la SBU, fue detenido hace algún tiempo. Aunque los expertos ucranianos tienen una opinión diferente.
> ...




_*Viktor Medvedchuk -líder de la oposición en Ucrania, amigo personal de Putin- fue puesto bajo arresto domiciliario
hace unos meses por el régimen de Zelensky con cargos inventados.

Se dice que se escapó poco después del inicio del conflicto, el 28 de febrero para ser exactos. Muchos decían
que había sido trasladado a Rusia y que esperaba allí el final del conflicto.

Hoy el régimen de Zelensky afirma haberlo "recapturado".

Mentira. Lo que se dice es que el Sr. Medvedchuk nunca escapó: los matones del régimen de Zelensky lo sacaron
de su casa y lo metieron en un calabozo del SBU como rehén.

El hecho de que se le muestre ahora en público demuestra que el régimen de Zelensky quiere aprovecharse de él,*_
* ¿quizás cambiarlo por quienquiera que los rusos hayan capturado en Mariupol? ¿Un cierto general que conocemos?*
t.me/realCRP/4305


----------



## Malevich (12 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Definición gráfica de sociedad enferma.


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Judío y apoyando el nazismo.
> 
> Lo tienes todo.



Supongo que será el argentino sucio ese. Ponle en ignorados y a otra cosa.


----------



## Castellano (12 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ de dónde sale la pasta que cuestan todos esos tanques ? ¿ quién se la queda ?



El negocio tiene que ser brutal.

Tenemos países de la OTAN, entregando armamento de sus arsenales a Ucrania, algunos ex del pacto de Varsovia prácticamente todo su arsenal de la época soviética.

Además Estados Unidos entregando ingentes cantidades de armamento de su propio ejercito.

Todo eso, se tiene que reponer a corto y medio plazo.

Aquí algunos se están forrando, igual que con las "vacunas". Y como no Biden y Von der Leyen vuelven a estar en el ajo


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (12 Abr 2022)

Los rusos del telegram están diciendo que tenían detenido a Medvedchuk hace tiempo y lo han sacado ahora del sótano para hacer un canje con los Azov


"Vale la pena cambiar a Viktor Medvedchuk por los militantes de Azov rodeados en Marniupol?
Encuesta anónima.


42%
Sin intercambios. Que Zelensky se quede con Medvedchuk para sí mismo.

42%
Aplastar a los banderistas hasta el final. Pisotea el suelo.

25%
¿Quién es Viktor Medvedchuk?"

t.me/opersvodki/3235


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Abr 2022)

Spetsnaz


----------



## Malevich (12 Abr 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> El negocio tiene que ser brutal.
> 
> Tenemos países de la OTAN, entregando armamento de sus arsenales a Ucrania, algunos ex del pacto de Varsovia prácticamente todo su arsenal de la época soviética.
> 
> ...



Rotenmeyer fue ministra de defensa de Alemania, si mal no recuerdo. Siguiente pregunta.


----------



## alnitak (12 Abr 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


>




puws los rusos se ven profesionales


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (12 Abr 2022)

El presidente de #Ucrania, #VolodimirZelenski, anunció este martes la detención del político prorruso Víctor Medvedchuk, amigo del jefe del #Kremlin, #VladimirPutin. #Internacionales





Putin comenta sobre el estado de la guerra. Apunta a la liberación de las Repúblicas Populares de #Donetsk y #Luhansk , como Objetivo PRIMARIO. Añadió: "Estoy seguro de que el ejército #ruso logrará TODOS los objetivos". #HablaNews #UkraineWar #Donbas 




Menos de 24 horas han durado los S-300 que #Eslovaquia había "donado" a #Ucrania. Ucrania fascista!!


----------



## Roedr (12 Abr 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


>



y qué pinta el narizotas periodista ahí haciendo la entrevista? Esta es nueva, entrevistas exclusivas a soldados rendidos. 

Estos vídeos son humillantes y me desagradan mucho.


----------



## Azrael_II (12 Abr 2022)

Off topic

He abierto un hilo diciendo que Lepen está cerca de ganar las elecciones por el voto de los No Vacunados.

Pues se ve que es algo que tienen presente mirad el show que ha montado Macron 


Terrible y poético si de verdad perdiera las elecciones por los no vacunados.





[/QUOTE]


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Abr 2022)

Meanwhile en Shoshilandia...


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Abr 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


>



Sería interesantísimo saber que dicen...


----------



## Roedr (12 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Off topic
> 
> He abierto un hilo diciendo que Lepen está cerca de ganar las elecciones por el voto de los No Vacunados.
> 
> ...



[/QUOTE]

No tendremos esa suerte. Eso sí, sería épico una LePen victoriosa.


----------



## Arraki (12 Abr 2022)

Y para que necesita Ucrania tanques y demás chatarra si carecen de combustible?

Es que Rusia ni tan siquiera tiene que preocuparse de seguir el destino de estos tanques (que lo harán) sino simplemente eliminar todo depósito de combustible .


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (12 Abr 2022)

La desnazificación continúa


----------



## frangelico (12 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Off topic
> 
> He abierto un hilo diciendo que Lepen está cerca de ganar las elecciones por el voto de los No Vacunados.
> 
> ...



[/QUOTE]
Que rata miserable.



Me ha recordado esta peli francesa, que por cierto Billy Wilder hizo años después una versión con Walter Matthau y Jack Lemmon ("Aquí un amigo").


----------



## Fmercury1980 (12 Abr 2022)

*Finalmente, la 36 brigada de infantería de Marina ucraniana, que se había despedido hace dos días con un emotivo video , se ha rendido hoy.*
*
La verdad es que es trágico todo lo que está sucediendo.
*
**


----------



## Don Luriio (12 Abr 2022)

Alexander Volkov en el ejército ucraniano, 58 años. Nació en Rusia, en la ciudad siberiana de Omsk. Paradojas de esta guerra


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (12 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Meanwhile en Shoshilandia...



La hija de la gran puta habla de "las personas trabajadoras" como si fueran una especie de ave en peligro de extinción. Hasta estos extremos llegan la soberbia, el esnobismo, el clasismo a modo de caridad cristiana (estos progres son la destilación más pura de todo el repertorio católico acerca del tratamiento a "los pobres y trabajadores") y la total desconexión con la sociedad. 
La moqueta, el coche oficial y el AVE gratis les hacen perder la cabeza.


----------



## El-Mano (12 Abr 2022)

Para el que sepa ruso, no hay subs que yo sepa. No sé si será de hoy.



Había alguien que vivía en Francia, aquí creo que tienen varios vídeos doblados a francés. El canal sube bastante contenido.

: 

Periodista herida en mariupol. Imagino que algo de metralla, nada grave.



Contra los francotiradores poca broma...


----------



## Roedr (12 Abr 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> *Finalmente, la 36 brigada de infantería de Marina ucraniana, que se había despedido hace dos días con un emotivo video , se ha rendido hoy.*
> 
> *La verdad es que es trágico todo lo que está sucediendo.*
> 
> **



Han elegido lo mejor. Morir por un psicópata como Zelensky por los intereses de USA es ridículo. A ver si toman ejemplo y se acaba pronto el derramamiento de sangre.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (12 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Y para que necesita Ucrania tanques y demás chatarra si carecen de combustible?
> 
> Es que Rusia ni tan siquiera tiene que preocuparse de seguir el destino de estos tanques (que lo harán) sino simplemente eliminar todo depósito de combustible .



Porque los comisionistas, políticos, traficantes de armas y oportunistas varios van a forrarse con esta guerra. Los ucranianos son su carne de cañón, y como tal deberían ser tratados por las fuerzas armadas de Rusia en lugar de arriesgar las vidas de miles de soldados rusos para proteger a una población y un ejército que son la copia cutre de la Alemania de los años 30.


----------



## aserejee (12 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> _*Viktor Medvedchuk -líder de la oposición en Ucrania, amigo personal de Putin- fue puesto bajo arresto domiciliario
> hace unos meses por el régimen de Zelensky con cargos inventados.
> 
> Se dice que se escapó poco después del inicio del conflicto, el 28 de febrero para ser exactos. Muchos decían
> ...



la democracia que defenderémos hasta el último ucraniano.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (12 Abr 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Tiene razón. a lo mejor el termino p... mierda no era tecnicamente adecuado ni justo.
> Ciertamente tiene algunos puntos fuertes, es relativamente ligero y flexible, y mejor que nada. Pero dudo que sea eficaz en el entorno de guerra electrónica en el que se va a encontrar en ucrania, y sin un sistema de defensa aérea integrado eficaz. Usar el radar de batería para exploración y dirección de fuegos simultáneamente dificulta su empleo eficaz.
> Además el misil amraam no tienen un registro de éxitos precisamente abrumador, y además e la mayoría de los casos sobre blancos con poca capacidad de defensa.
> En Yugoslavia un mig 29 degradado y con parte de sus sistemas electrónicos inoperativos eludió creo recordar que al menos 5 misiles tan solo maniobrando, y no fue el único caso de derrota por maniobra de los amraam en Yugoslavia



Cierto, bien apuntado y explicado. Lo único que debemos tener en cuenta es que seguramente la versión del Amraam sea más evolucionada que la de la Guerra de Yugoeslavia, con lo cual su Pk (probability of kill) y su NEZ (no escape zone) sea un poco más amplia. 

Pero de todas maneras tal y como bien has explicado su alcance siempre será mucho menor que si se lanzara desde un avión.

El Amraam como usted dice no es infalible, pero al ser de guía activa no vas a adivinar que viene hacia tí hasta que encienda su radar activo cuando esté muy cerca, a unos 20 Kms del avión.


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Abr 2022)

_Un checheno grita: "Ríndete, te prometo que vivirás". ¿Me oyes? ¿Por qué has de morir? Te doy mi palabra, prometo que vivirás" y luego, mientras se aleja, "Escúchame... ¿Me oyes hermano, sal de ahí?".

Probablemente hay uno o varios ucranianos más cerca._


----------



## Agosto (12 Abr 2022)

Con Ucrania destrozada y junto a Bielorrusia, Rusia tiene un cordón de seguridad bastante majo. El objetivo real puede ser Escandinavia? Desde ahí Berlín está a tiro de piedra y Londres a dos


----------



## Remequilox (12 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> En Mariupol, una unidad de la 36ª brigada separada de infantería de marina que lleva el nombre del contraalmirante Belinsky pudo salir del cerco del enemigo y conectarse con el regimiento Azov. Varios cientos de infantes de marina lograron salir, incluidos los heridos.



¿Alguien ha dado la orden de retirada?
Porque si no es así, eso se llama huir, y en general en los códigos militares se asocia a falta de disciplina, cobardía, y pena gorda.

Muy mal deben ir las cosas al ejército ucraniano para que una cobarde (y exitosa) huida se venda como una noticia positiva......


----------



## Teuro (12 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> EEUU ha dicho hoy que estan entrando entre 8 y 10 aviones con ayuda militar a Ucrania al día. Bueno, en concreto a dicho a la región por lo que supongo que aterrizan en Polonia y Rumanía. A esto abría que sumar lo que está llegando por tierra de países cercanos.
> 
> También han dicho que EEUU tarda entre 4 y 6 días en poner en Ucrania el armamento tras ser aprobado por su presidente.
> 
> Esperemos que alguien pegue un tiro en la sién a putin pronto y se acabe este absurdo acto demoniaco



Todo eso está muy bien, pero también avrýa que mejorar la hortojrafya.


----------



## Peineto (12 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Off topic
> 
> He abierto un hilo diciendo que Lepen está cerca de ganar las elecciones por el voto de los No Vacunados.
> 
> ...



[/QUOTE]


Y *affectuesement* deseo en plan cabroncete que vuelva a salir presidente. Las risas que nos vamos a echar...


----------



## Teuro (12 Abr 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Son los catalufos de Rusia, así que sí, es una guerra civil.



Que va, el Zelensky español sería en todo caso AMLO, ese que dice una tontería cada vez que habla.


----------



## Gotthard (12 Abr 2022)

Bueno, pues esto se va acabando por el sur. Esto son mazazos a la moral que la montaña de propaganda de Zelensky no va a poder tapar.

Son soldados regulares ucranianos, van con su cartilla militar y el pasaporte en mano. Los rusos los identifican los fichan, los montan en camiones y al campo de prisioneros o al hospital. Estos han salido bien, los Azovitas y los extranjeros que hay con ellos no creo que vayan a salir tan indemnes.


----------



## Teuro (12 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Churchill tenía cinco mil hombres reservados para atacar las Canarias en el momento que España entrase en la guerra mundial a favor del Eje.
> Aún se pueden ver bunkers en algunos puntos de la costa canaria como La Aldea de San Nicolás.



Históricamene los intentos de invadirlas no les salieron muy bien.


----------



## imaginARIO (12 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> no hay de que preocuparse, no quedan Azovs en Mariupol, se ha rendido hasta el que asa la manteca, los chechenos y demas ratas pueden ir tranquilamente a buscar victimas que torturar sin tener que preocuparse.



Eso será si las ratas de Azov/Soros les han dejado alguno.


----------



## NS 4 (12 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> a lo mejor esa es la explicación de por qué Putin no mueve más tropas a Ucrania



DING DING DING DING DING DING...OSITO DE PELUCHE PARA EL CABALLERO...

Y de porque esta reciclando material post sovietico...mantener una adecuada reserva en un operacion en profundidad como esta... es sencillamente VITAL.

EL ZAR, DISCIPULO DE ZHUKOV, LO TIENE BIEN REQUETESABIDO...cuando los viejos commies que lo tachan de parsimonioso, blando, monastico...VAN...y el ya ha ido y a vuelto cien veces.

Procesadores a diferentes velocidades...que diria CLAPHAMIDES.


----------



## niraj (12 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Yo sí, y a la versión española también. A Sputnik si que no puedo entrar.
> 
> Esto ya esta puesto, pero ya de paso según RT:
> 
> ...



Todavía no entiendo como Alemania ha emprendido una especie de "guerra santa" y se va a *inmolar económicamente* para defender los intereses de unos tipos que no solo no te lo van a agradecer, sino que tratan con absoluto desprecio


----------



## Teuro (12 Abr 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Esto significa que van a alargar la guerra unos 3 años mínimo. No va a quedar un ucraniano +50 vivo en Ucrania gracias al interés estratégico de los países occidentales de alargar la guerra lo máximo posible, cuando si la cesasen ya sobreviviría casi todo el mundo.



En 3 años los militares ucranianos serán de todo, menos ucranianos.


----------



## Discordante (12 Abr 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Depende de la guerra, y depende de quien bombardee.
> 
> En 1999 bombardear centrales térmicas, subestaciones, centros de transformación, puentes y otras infraestructuras civiles en Serbia por parte de la OTAN y USA no ha llevado a ningún militar ante un tribunal de guerra. Ningún medio occidental o español ha planteado jamás que nadie debiera pagar por ello.
> 
> La diferencia entre los bombardeos OTAN y las actuaciones de Rusia en Ucrania son evidentes a favor de los rusos.



Todavia es pronto para decirlo. Veremos cuando concluya este conflicto y se vean las consecuencias reales. Hay mucha propaganda, mucha mas que en Serbia, pero como ya le he dicho a Nico lo de que Rusia esta teniendo mucho cuidado y siendo magnanimo tiene mucho mas de mito que de realidad.

Con un par de busquedas rapidas se puede ver que se han destruido muchas infraestructuras y como ya he dicho solo con misiles y en el territorio dentro de su alcance/control (que no es tanto). Si con una superioridad mucho menor ya hay este nivel de destruccion no me quiero imaginar que hubiera pasado (o podria pasar) si esa superioridad se incrementa y engloba todo el territorio.

De momento lo que apuntas y por lo que sabemos es cierto. Pero de eso a decir que Rusia esta siendo "ejemplar" dista un abismo insalvable. Rusia no esta siendo ejemplar y esta cometiendo enormes crimenes de guerra y de lesa humanidad como hizo la OTAN en el 99. Puede que en menor volumen pero tambien como digo hay que meter de factor el menor control/superioridad sobre el enemigo.

Destruir 2 hospitales con 4 operaciones areas diarias es nominalmente inferior que destruir 10 con 40 pero el daño relativo por accion por accion es mayor. No soy experto y no se como se podria llegar a valorar algo asi la verdad pero como digo la propaganda enturbia demasiado el relato.


----------



## Peineto (12 Abr 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Eso será si las ratas de Azov/Soros les han dejado alguno.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1023277




Jo..., la puerca comisionista de los 36.000 millones de euros regalados a Pfiffer en kakunas.


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (12 Abr 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> El negocio tiene que ser brutal.
> 
> Tenemos países de la OTAN, entregando armamento de sus arsenales a Ucrania, algunos ex del pacto de Varsovia prácticamente todo su arsenal de la época soviética.
> 
> ...



La verdad que quitando la parte romantico-pastelosa que lleva, describe bastante bien como tira el tráfico internacional de armas.









El señor de la guerra (2005)


Género: Thriller | Sinopsis: Yuri Orlov, un traficante de armas ruso, recorre los países en guerra intentando eludir no sólo la persecución de un implacable agente de la Interpol, sino también la de sus rivales en el negocio e ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)

Para los otanitas que se reian de los chechenos diciendo que eran unos inutiles, y desconocían su fuerte. Ya lo demostraron en Siria. No existen soldados mejores en combate urbano. Sus unidades son del SOBR unidades policiales antiterroristas Así que ahora en Azovstal además en interiores van a funcionar muchísimo mejor que en los convoys.

A limpiar y fumigar!


----------



## ccartech (12 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha dado la orden de retirada?
> Porque si no es así, eso se llama huir, y en general en los códigos militares se asocia a falta de disciplina, cobardía, y pena gorda.
> 
> Muy mal deben ir las cosas al ejército ucraniano para que una cobarde (y exitosa) huida se venda como una noticia positiva......



No soy triunfalista.
No todos los defensores son Nazis, la rendición luego de la resistencia y falta de material es por derecho honorable.
Lo horrible y cobarde es la utilización de civiles como escudos humanos, torturas y fusilamiento sin ningún sentido.
Mucha de esta gente peleo en defensa de su territorio. Respeto eso. Como respeto el que los Rusos tenga el coraje de poner limite roja a la OTAN.


----------



## Gotthard (12 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Off topic
> He abierto un hilo diciendo que Lepen está cerca de ganar las elecciones por el voto de los No Vacunados.
> Pues se ve que es algo que tienen presente mirad el show que ha montado Macron
> Terrible y poético si de verdad perdiera las elecciones por los no vacunados.



Joder, que baño le dan, sobre todo la canija de la napia y las gafas. Es que no le concede ni un puto centimetro a Macron... el tio acaba tirando que si la grandeur de france, que si George Pompidou tuvo que tomar tambien decisiones dificiles y bla bla bla y la otra que no, que se deje de mandangas historicas y que el problema es aqui y ahora.


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>




Con todos ustedes, el resultado de mes y medio de incompetencia, y subnormalidad profunda.


----------



## dabuti (12 Abr 2022)

Interesante.


----------



## Azrael_II (12 Abr 2022)

Mirad los comentarios de reddit, son ultraamericanistas, son ultraAntirrusis, sin embargo se ven comentarios hablando bien de los chechenos.


_Un checheno grita: "Ríndete, te prometo que vivirás". ¿Me oyes? ¿Por qué has de morir? Te doy mi palabra, prometo que vivirás" y luego, mientras se aleja, "Escúchame... ¿Me oyes hermano, sal de ahí?".

Probablemente hay uno o varios ucranianos más cerca._


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 Abr 2022)

Muy democrático todo


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (12 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Cierto, bien apuntado y explicado. Lo único que debemos tener en cuenta es que seguramente la versión del Amraam sea más evolucionada que la de la Guerra de Yugoeslavia, con lo cual su Pk (probability of kill) y su NEZ (no escape zone) sea un poco más amplia.
> 
> Pero de todas maneras tal y como bien has explicado su alcance siempre será mucho menor que si se lanzara desde un avión.
> 
> El Amraam como usted dice no es infalible, pero al ser de guía activa no vas a adivinar que viene hacia tí hasta que encienda su radar activo cuando esté muy cerca, a unos 20 Kms del avión.



20 km seguramente estará en limite de su alcance eficaz lanzado a cero/cero.
en todo caso, sin haber estudiado la cinemática del amraam en profundidad, calculo que la velocidad máxima será del entorno de mach 2,5, y dada la alta densidad del aire a baja cota, o el sangrado de energía al ganar altura, rápidamente bajará hasta hacerse subsónico alto, un entorno en el que se estabilizará y dejara de perder energía tan rápidamente. El caso es que la velocidad media mas allá de los 10 o 12 km no será muy superior a los 400 m/s, y el tiempo de vuelo a 20 km seguramente ronde los 60 segundos. (que sean 50 seg o 70 seg no cambia gran cosa)
El caso es que da mucho tiempo al avión enemigo para tomar medidas evasivas.
En un lanzamiento aéreo a mach 2 y alta cota por ejemplo el mismo misil seguramente tardaría menos de 20 segundos en cubrir dicha distancia y conservaría casi 2/3 de su energía y capacidad de maniobra. Hay un abismo entre las capacidades del misil en modo AAM y SAM. La solución efectivamente seria añadirle un bost de aceleración para darle la energía adicional que le falta.


----------



## Peineto (12 Abr 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Todavía no entiendo como Alemania ha emprendido una especie de "guerra santa" y se va a *inmolar económicamente* para defender los intereses de unos tipos que no solo no te lo van a agradecer, sino que tratan con absoluto desprecio



Es simple. Tiene nombre y tratamiento. Se llama síndrome de qué hostia, Adolf, qué hostia, corregido y aumentado por 77 años de ocupación. Estos rusos cuando entran un sitio no hay manera de echarlos...
Cómo, que no son rusos? Uf, lo siento.


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Con todos ustedes, el resultado de mes y medio de incompetencia, y subnormalidad profunda.



Ya te lo han dicho antes. Mariupol, con mas hombres y mejor armados, ha durado menos que Faluya con hombres peor armados y en menor numero cuando la quisieron pacificar tanto UK como EEUU. 






Para que lo pongas en contexto.


----------



## Seronoser (12 Abr 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Azovstal es un monstruo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1022927
> 
> ...



Y lo importante está debajo, no arriba.



MiguelLacano dijo:


> Pues o mucho cambian las cosas en los próximos días o puedo augurar una derrota de Rusia. Lejos de doblegar al criminal de Farlopensky, éste localiza y detiene al principal opositor ... los frentes no se mueven y la vida sigue en ucrolandia... Repito, o Putin actúa con una fuerza 200 veces a lo que está haciendo, sin miramientos y contra todo lo que se menee, incluidos edificios estatales de todo pelaje amén de infraestructuras, civiles mediopensionistas... o Rusia pierde. No me equivoco.



Yo estoy aprendiendo ucraniano por si acaso.
La vida sigue en Ucrania dice  … qué nerviosos os ponéis los occidentales…


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Interesante.



Ni con tú ratón pincho en ese video del coletas.


----------



## Tierra Azul (12 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Con todos ustedes, el resultado de mes y medio de incompetencia, y subnormalidad profunda.



para ti tontita


como va mariupol eh? como el culo para los nanzis


----------



## Teuro (12 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1022986
> 
> ¿Hasta qué punto dependen los países europeos del gas ruso?



Si al final hasta vamos a tener suerte en esto de apostar por las "renovables". LLevamos lustros pagando la electricidad más cara de Europa, ahora lo lógico es que en comparación la española debería ser más barata que aquellas que dependan masivamente de buques metaneros. 

Bueno, ilusiones algo ingenuas, evidentemente no está en los planes de Iberdrola ni del gobierno en que la luz sea más barata en España que la media europea.


----------



## Julc (12 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Off topic
> 
> He abierto un hilo diciendo que Lepen está cerca de ganar las elecciones por el voto de los No Vacunados.
> 
> ...



Cuando dijo que sabía que estaba saltándose la constitución, pero que seguiría haciéndolo, también bromeaba.
Cuando dijo qe los novacs no formamos parte de la sociedad, también bromeaba.

Dios, ojalá haya un vial de polonio con su nombre.
Lo digo de forma cariñosa.


----------



## Teuro (12 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> HOJO! EEUU no se opondría a la entrega de los MIG 29 eslovacos a Ucrania. Vamos a ver cada vez más armamento pesado en ucrania y eso es bueno para nuestro entretenimiento, pero malo para los operadores de los camiones crematorio de los invasores.



Aquí hay mucho guerrero prorruso, pero la verdad es la verdad y la capacidad industrial en armamento de occidente es enorme, desde luego muy superior a la rusa. En cuanto se ponga a funcionar al 100% lo que van a faltar son ucranianos para empuñar armas.

A Rusia le combiene acabar con esta guerra lo antes posible.


----------



## ccartech (12 Abr 2022)

Pulverización nazi de la brigada "Azov", escondida en los sótanos de la fábrica Azofstall.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (12 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> En Mariupol, una unidad de la 36ª brigada separada de infantería de marina que lleva el nombre del contraalmirante Belinsky pudo salir del cerco del enemigo y conectarse con el regimiento Azov. Varios cientos de infantes de marina lograron salir, incluidos los heridos.



¿Pero se han abierto paso al territorio ucraniano o solo se han replegado a Azovstal? No lo deja claro al decir "conectarse con el regimiento Azov". Una parte del regimiento esta cercado en Azovstal.


----------



## Sinjar (12 Abr 2022)

¿Os suena?


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Transportes blindados + artillería autopropulsada. No son tanques. Modelos antiguos pero viables ante la realidad del conflicto ucraniano. Chatarrilla para subir la moral a los paletos ucranianos y hacer el mayor daño a Rusia.



Efectivamente es chatarra . De hecho llevo diciendo desde el primer día , desde ese enorme convoy de 60 kilómetros que salió en todas las portadas , que parecían sacados de un desguace de la segunda guerra mundial y que estaban disponibles para ser bombardeados . 

- se está demostrando que las guerra moderna no tiene nada que ver con lo anteriormente conocido . El campo de batalla y las trincheras ya quedan muy lejos , ahora un tanque de 100 millones de euros puede ser destruido por un dron que además no arriesga la vida del piloto. 

- pasó algo parecido en la primera guerra mundial cuando los acorazados y destructores eran destruidos por la aviación que hasta ese momento a nadie se le había ocurrido como arma de guerra. Por eso ahora ya ni los fabrican . Los portaviones que tiene Estados Unidos todavía le son útiles porque ellos son los invasores , los que van a otras tierras y nadie les ha hecho frente en serio hasta ahora. Veremos si China entra en la escalada. 






Lo de Ucrania es la 2ª parte del coronavirus. Es una nueva pantomima para de la agenda 2030 = arruinar a Europa y llenarla de negros


¿ POR QUÉ NO USAN EL CORONAVIRUS PARA ATACAR A LAS TROPAS RUSAS QUE ES GRATIS ? ¿ POR QUÉ NO LO USA PUTIN PARA ATACAR A UCRANIA ? Los americanos para salir de su enorme crisis estructural provocada por el crack del 29 decidieron saquear Europa porque era la parte del mundo con más recursos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (12 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Con todos ustedes, el resultado de mes y medio de incompetencia, y subnormalidad profunda.



Eso explicaselo a la guarnición ucraniana que agoniza en sus ultimas posiciones en Mariupol...


----------



## kelden (12 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Ni con tú ratón pincho en ese video del coletas.



Por? Básicamente dice lo obvio: que aquí el 90 % se traga nuestra propaganda y en Rusia el 90 % se traga la suya. No se porqué le teneis tanta manía: es el único político desde que murió Franco, junto con Anguita, que ha identificado los males de este pais y ha propuesto soluciones realistas.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (12 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> ¿Os suena?



Si, el grupo de ucranianos al que fulminó uno de sus tanques minutos después. Da para hacer un documental, con todas las grabaciones que hay del asunto.


----------



## quinciri (12 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Sería interesantísimo saber que dicen...



En los comentarios de abajo del video, hay alguna explicación de lo más relevante.


----------



## Renegato (12 Abr 2022)

cuando se supone que empieza la fase 2? cuando acaben con los restos azovitas de mariupol¿?


----------



## ccartech (13 Abr 2022)

“No hay cartuchos ni comida”: los marines ucranianos grabaron un video sobre la situación en Mariupol


----------



## Seronoser (13 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . Propaganda libertadigital
> 
> . Rusia asesina a más de 10.000 civiles en Mariúpol



Poco a poco se apaga la llama de Ucrania en los medios…ya no vende, y la gente necesita otra droga nueva.
Va cayendo en los telediarios, en los periódicos internacionales…justo ahora que precisamente los ukras pierden más de 500 soldados al día.

Hoy he visto que el Bayern Nazi de Múnich, tenía en los córners banderitas de Ucrania 
Ya no quedan muchas más payasadas por hacer en Europa, sobre todo ahora que viene el veranito y hay que olvidar las penas de todo el año. Nadie querrá leer en Gandía que Ucrania está destrozada,preferirán comprar el marca para leer los nuevos fichajes de la liga.

Y los ucranianos en Europa empezarán a sacar la patita…a quejarse…a violentar Europa…es cuestion de tiempo.
Mientras España se achicharrará al tener que elegir entre pagar la hipoteca con el euribor disparado, o el aire acondicionado con el Mwh a 600 Euros.

Vienen tiempos grandes. Solo hay que sentarse y disfrutar del espectáculo de este magnífico 2022, que nos está saliendo rico rico.


----------



## ccartech (13 Abr 2022)

Transferencia de equipo de la OTAN a través de Rumania a la frontera con Ucrania cerca de Uzhgorod


----------



## Sinjar (13 Abr 2022)

El ridículo de EEUU a nivel internacional da risa.

Que primero vuelvan a estar cohesionados como nacíon en los que concierne a política internacional y luego que hablen.


----------



## golden graham (13 Abr 2022)

Rendiciones en masa en Mariupol


----------



## Baubens2 (13 Abr 2022)

Oremos por la paz


----------



## JoséBatallas (13 Abr 2022)

Esta señora es mi abuela y es tu abuela. Es la abuela de todos. Es nuestra abuela.


----------



## Teuro (13 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Y esto confirma lo que algunos decíamos el otro día en el foro sin necesidad de ser analistas de la CIA.
> 
> Que Rusia tiene el último as en la manga en esta guerra porque se la estamos pagando los occidentales.
> 
> ...



Es evidente que Rusia tiene más dominio económico que militar a nivel global, justo lo contrario de lo que pensaban ellos y el resto del mundo. Solo les falta tener cierta disciplina monetaria para que el rublo se haga divisa de referencia mundial. Los antecedentes no son muy buenos, pero quien sabe, la necesidad puede hacer virtud.


----------



## ZARGON (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Castellano (13 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Off topic
> 
> He abierto un hilo diciendo que Lepen está cerca de ganar las elecciones por el voto de los No Vacunados.
> 
> ...



[/QUOTE]

Que se joda el follaviejas, yo que soy más rojo que Stalin, si fuera francés votaría a Le Pen en la segunda vuelta 

Tengo que preguntar a la prima francesa de mi madre, perroflauta de las de antes, y amante de las hierbas naturales, que va a votar (no creo que este vacunada)


----------



## NPI (13 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> El ridículo de EEUU a nivel internacional da risa.
> 
> Que primero vuelvan a estar cohesionados como nacían en los que concierne a política internacional y luego que hablen.



Se creerían que estaban en el colegio haciéndose fotos para el anuario escolar


----------



## Sinjar (13 Abr 2022)

Ni idea, pero solo nos queda el plano desde el tanque


----------



## Sinjar (13 Abr 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Rendiciones en masa en Mariupol



Nada nada, propaganda rusa, que me lo han dicho en Forocoches.


----------



## Peineto (13 Abr 2022)

Renegato dijo:


> cuando se supone que empieza la fase 2? cuando acaben con los restos azovitas de mariupol¿?



Pues cuando empiece, tranquilo, hombre.


----------



## Salamandra (13 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Mirad los comentarios de reddit, son ultraamericanistas, son ultraAntirrusis, sin embargo se ven comentarios hablando bien de los chechenos.
> 
> 
> _Un checheno grita: "Ríndete, te prometo que vivirás". ¿Me oyes? ¿Por qué has de morir? Te doy mi palabra, prometo que vivirás" y luego, mientras se aleja, "Escúchame... ¿Me oyes hermano, sal de ahí?".
> ...



En el primer video a los 0,25 minutos sale el checheno que sale en más videos de toda la guerra. Sale hasta en la sopa.
Al menos en este hilo.


----------



## Sinjar (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es evidente que Rusia tiene más dominio económico que militar a nivel global, justo lo contrario de lo que pensaban ellos y el resto del mundo. *Solo les falta tener cierta disciplina monetaria para que el rublo se haga divisa de referencia mundial*. Los antecedentes no son muy buenos, pero quien sabe, la necesidad puede hacer virtud.



Eso es bastante improbable. Si acaso el yuan, y el rublo se hará fuerte pero no hegemonico.


----------



## JoséBatallas (13 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> ¿Os suena?



Me pregunto cuantas muertes llevarán los rusos gracias a Instagram y TikTok.


----------



## Peineto (13 Abr 2022)

Baubens2 dijo:


> Oremos por la paz



Orate fratres...


----------



## Teuro (13 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Pues o mucho cambian las cosas en los próximos días o puedo augurar una derrota de Rusia. Lejos de doblegar al criminal de Farlopensky, éste localiza y detiene al principal opositor ... los frentes no se mueven y la vida sigue en ucrolandia... Repito, o Putin actúa con una fuerza 200 veces a lo que está haciendo, sin miramientos y contra todo lo que se menee, incluidos edificios estatales de todo pelaje amén de infraestructuras, civiles mediopensionistas... o Rusia pierde. No me equivoco.



Al ritmo de rearme de Ucrania creo que Rusia se va a concentrar solo en lo que tiene invadido. Odesa cada día que pasa es más inalcanzable. En realidad a Rusia lo que le conviene es acabar con la guerra lo antes posible y concentrarse en su reestructuración, puesto que han dejado mucho que desear, y en la guerra económica, que por ahora les ha sorprendido con victorias, si se duermen en los laureles lo mismo comienzan a ver derrotas en unos meses.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (13 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Y para que necesita Ucrania tanques y demás chatarra si carecen de combustible?
> 
> Es que Rusia ni tan siquiera tiene que preocuparse de seguir el destino de estos tanques (que lo harán) sino simplemente eliminar todo depósito de combustible .





Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Porque los comisionistas, políticos, traficantes de armas y oportunistas varios van a forrarse con esta guerra. Los ucranianos son su carne de cañón, y como tal deberían ser tratados por las fuerzas armadas de Rusia en lugar de arriesgar las vidas de miles de soldados rusos para proteger a una población y un ejército que son la copia cutre de la Alemania de los años 30.


----------



## Sinjar (13 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Me pregunto cuantas muertes llevarán los rusos gracias a Instagram y TikTok.



Algo bueno tenian que tener las RRSS.


----------



## ccartech (13 Abr 2022)

Las fuerzas aéreas rusas destruyeron el campamento de tiendas de campaña de VSU


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Roedr (13 Abr 2022)

Agosto dijo:


> Con Ucrania destrozada y junto a Bielorrusia, Rusia tiene un cordón de seguridad bastante majo. El objetivo real puede ser Escandinavia? Desde ahí Berlín está a tiro de piedra y Londres a dos



jeje molaría que los anglosajones vivieran cagaditos de miedo


----------



## amcxxl (13 Abr 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Rendiciones en masa en Mariupol



Rendición de la 36.a Brigada de Infantería de Marina en Mariupol






Buenas noticias desde Mariupol.
Se informa que las fuerzas enemigas que defendían la planta de Ilich capitularon.
En la noche del 10 al 11, intentaron abrirse paso, pero después de sufrir fuertes pérdidas, se replegaron a la fábrica o se dispersaron por el distrito (donde algunos de ellos fueron asesinados o capturados - video del interrogatorio del oficial político de la brigada https://t.me/boris_rozhin/ 41836 / encuesta de prisioneros atrapados durante un intento fallido de romper https://t.me/boris_rozhin/41834 )
Como ya sentían una escasez crítica de municiones y otros suministros, decidió rendirse.

El proceso ya ha empezado.
Sladkov informa que alrededor de 1000 personas se rindieron, de las cuales 300 resultaron heridas (de las cuales 90 fueron graves) Las fotos de la rendición están aquí https://t.me/boris_rozhin/41843 (el video se promete más adelante)
Pegov escribe sobre dos batallones capitulados y 200 heridos. (El batallón 501 capituló antes)
En general, parece la rendición más grande desde el comienzo de la guerra.


----------



## ccartech (13 Abr 2022)

#DNR / #Mariupol —Personal médico del DNR en #Novoazovsk que brinda atención médica urgente a tres #Ukraine soldados chinos de la 36.ª Brigada de infantería naval, que fueron llevados allí después de su fallido intento de fuga de ayer. #Russia #Donbass


----------



## juanmanuel (13 Abr 2022)

Hay dos cosas que no entiendo muy bien.
Los mas viejos se acordaran de la pelea Foreman-Ali. Ali no tenia la minima oportunidad de vencer a Foreman en una pelea franca. Por juventud y potencia de Foreman.
Para sorpresa de muchos se limito a aguantar, tratar de esquivar y aguantar los golpes. Al final Foreman se canso de golpear y ofrecio una pequeña oprtunidad que Ali aprovecho y gano por knockout.
A veces es mejor, si uno no tiene tanta fuerza como el oponente, ir despacio y usar sus mejores armas en el momento oportuno.
No se porque muchos se desesperan, sabiendo que como dicen los chinos, no importa si va lento, lo importante es continuar avanzando.
Lo segundo es porque se habla tan bien de los USA y de UK.
Todas las ganancias de USA en el siglo 20 solo se debieron a las perdidas de las potencias coloniales europeas.
Pero las ganancias de USA no representan ni un cuarto de las perdidas europeas. Comenzando por China e India. Siguiendo por indochina, medio oriente, Africa al completo, y un largo etcetera.
Y el UK termino el siglo 20 en una posicion muy inferior a la que habia comenzado, antes de las 2 guerras, de las cuales fue principal impulsor.
No creo que sean tan brillantes como algunos piensan.
Creo que muchos confunden propaganda con realidad. 20 años despues de la rebelion de los cipayos fue nombrada la primera Emperatriz de la India.
Apenas 70 años despues tenian que irse con la cola entre las piernas.
Comparen con la dominacion de los kanes mongoles de religion islamica que dominaron gran parte de la India durante 8 siglos.
Claro que los ingleses hacen peliculas, series, novelas, que crean la impresion de un dominio casi eterno. Pura fachada.


----------



## pgas (13 Abr 2022)

pero si queda lo mejor


Seronoser dijo:


> Poco a poco se apaga la llama de Ucrania en los medios…ya no vende, y la gente necesita otra droga nueva.
> Va cayendo en los telediarios, en los periódicos internacionales…justo ahora que precisamente los ukras pierden más de 500 soldados al día.
> 
> Hoy he visto que el Bayern Nazi de Múnich, tenía en los córners banderitas de Ucrania
> ...




siempre nehatifo nunca positifo

con los 20000 millones de la montero pueden equiparse dos divisiones arcoiris que partan inmediatamente al donbass para salvar occidente de la horda


----------



## ccartech (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## ccartech (13 Abr 2022)

#Zakharova : Hemos estado diciendo durante los últimos 8 años que Occidente está entrenando nacionalistas ucranianos. Solo Canadá ha gastado $ 1 mil millones en entrenar al ejército ucraniano desde 2014. ¿Cuánto de estos fondos se destinó a los neonazis? Es una incógnita.


----------



## Castellano (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Al ritmo de rearme de Ucrania creo que Rusia se va a concentrar solo en lo que tiene invadido. *Odesa cada día que pasa es más inalcanzable. *En realidad a Rusia lo que le conviene es acabar con la guerra lo antes posible y concentrarse en su reestructuración, puesto que han dejado mucho que desear, y en la guerra económica, que por ahora les ha sorprendido con victorias, si se duermen en los laureles lo mismo comienzan a ver derrotas en unos meses.



Si cae Mikolaiv, el camino hacia Odessa estará despejado.

Va a ser la traca final


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (13 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> ¿Os suena?



Qué es?


----------



## kikepm (13 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Esta señora es mi abuela y es tu abuela. Es la abuela de todos. Es nuestra abuela.


----------



## ccartech (13 Abr 2022)

Un nuevo vídeo del trabajo de las fuerzas de seguridad chechenas en Mariupol


----------



## JoséBatallas (13 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> ¿Os suena?



Recordemos que no es el primer episodio similar.

los subnormales que se alistaron voluntariamente para luchar en una guerra ajena en la que no pintaban nada para plantar cara al malvado putin se pusieron a compartir fotos de postureo en reddit y redes sociales una vez habian llegado alli,, la inteligencia Rusa los geolocalizo y les metio un bombardeo que se llevo a mas de 100 por delante y los que sobrevivieron salieron por patas corriendo hacia la frontera polaca llorando para que les dejaran volver a casa


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (13 Abr 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


>



"Un conflicto prolongado...", es el sueño húmedo de cualquier contratista de defensa o fabricante de armas.

Y encima tienen a ucranianos dispuestos a morir portando esas armas...., se tienen que estar pegando unas fiestas de coca hasta las trancas.


----------



## Blackmoon (13 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Recordemos que no es el primer episodio similar.
> 
> los subnormales que se alistaron voluntariamente para luchar en una guerra ajena en la que no pintaban nada para plantar cara al malvado putin se pusieron a compartir fotos de postureo en reddit y redes sociales una vez habian llegado alli,, la inteligencia Rusa los geolocalizo y les metio un bombardeo que se llevo a mas de 100 por delante y los que sobrevivieron salieron por patas corriendo hacia la frontera polaca llorando para que les dejaran volver a casa



Gran victoria la de Putin!. Napoleón revivido...


----------



## Castellano (13 Abr 2022)

Huyen como ratas a su hogar Banderistán


----------



## Castellano (13 Abr 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> "Un conflicto prolongado...", es el sueño húmedo de cualquier contratista de defensa o fabricante de armas.
> 
> Y encima tienen a ucranianos dispuestos a morir portando esas armas...., se tienen que estar pegando unas fiestas de coca hasta las trancas.



Me temo que cada vez quedan menos ucros voluntarios. 
Por algo amenazan a sus varones en el extranjero con la cárcel si no se alistan en 15 dias.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (13 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Sería interesantísimo saber que dicen...



Los removieron los mods maricones de reddit


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Abr 2022)

Archillect @archillect
3h


11:24 p. m. · 12 abr. 2022·Archillect




​

as the world turns​17681302217


controlled chaos​524984164

tomando las 05:24 como hora de subida del post sobre europa
y si es que quiere decir algo. que vete a saber

​


----------



## piru (13 Abr 2022)

Y pisándole el sembrado al aldeano.


----------



## manodura79 (13 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Esa factoría es un monstruo, 3km de largo x 2km de ancho
> Ver archivo adjunto 1023071



Se acabará la guerra y habrá peña que siga ahí abajo y salgan meses después, como el japonés ese que apareció en una isla años después de finalizada la segunda guerra mundial y ni se enteró de la rendición.


----------



## Roedr (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Al ritmo de rearme de Ucrania creo que Rusia se va a concentrar solo en lo que tiene invadido. Odesa cada día que pasa es más inalcanzable. En realidad a Rusia lo que le conviene es acabar con la guerra lo antes posible y concentrarse en su reestructuración, puesto que han dejado mucho que desear, y en la guerra económica, que por ahora les ha sorprendido con victorias, si se duermen en los laureles lo mismo comienzan a ver derrotas en unos meses.



Odesa tienen que tomarla, tienen que quitar toda la salida al mar de Ucrania porque sino los puede putear la OTAN a base de bien ahí.


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Odesa tienen que tomarla, tienen que quitar toda la salida al mar de Ucrania porque sino los puede putear la OTAN a base de bien ahí.



Bueno, lo puede hacer desde Turquía y puede que desde Georgia, que es otro país del Mar Negro próximo a entrar en la OTAN.


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Se acabará la guerra y habrá peña que siga ahí abajo y salgan meses después, como el japonés ese que apareció en una isla años después de finalizada la segunda guerra mundial y ni se enteró de la rendición.



Ese creo que aguanto más de 20 años. Me suena que se rindió después de nacer yo, ya en los 70, y mis padres nacieron al final de la guerra. Una generación pasó resistiendo.


----------



## amcxxl (13 Abr 2022)

En cuanto al tanque disparando a los soldados:
Los tanques tienen sensores que detectan la puntería de las bazucas.
Las cámaras de los teléfonos celulares podrían activar estos sensores porque usan infrarrojos para enfocar.
Tal vez el tanque disparó automáticamente porque el soldado filmaba con su teléfono celular. h/t NamelesZ


La palabra es, Sr. Medvedchuk nunca escapó: los matones del régimen de Zelensky lo secuestraron y lo metieron en un calabozo como rehén.
El hecho de que ahora se lo muestre en público demuestra que el régimen de Zelensky quiere aprovecharlo,
*¿tal vez cambiarlo por quien sea que los rusos capturaron en Mariupol?*


Ilustración de las exportaciones mundiales de armas de EE. UU. durante los últimos 70 años.
El modelo de negocio es simple:
Crear conflicto y miedo.
Vender protección.
Guerras interminables garantizadas.
Estados Unidos mató a más de 20 millones de personas desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial por "libertad y democracia".
El criminal más grande del planeta.


----------



## Fauna iberica (13 Abr 2022)

Venga india , calienta que sales.
Los EEUU están ya en modo pánico, pretenden amenazar a Rusia, china, la India a la vez?.
Con Pakistán lo han conseguido ( de momento), de verdad se piensan que van a poder contra cualquiera país del mundo, incluido los gigantes asiáticos?.
Hasta donde piensan que van a poder llegar?


----------



## Homero+10 (13 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Y así queremos “plantar cara” al tito Putin? Si es que se deben estar descojonando de nosotros, de nuestras tonterías y nuestra debilidad.


----------



## Sinjar (13 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Bueno, lo puede hacer desde Turquía y puede que desde Georgia, que es otro país del Mar Negro próximo a entrar en la OTAN.



Es mas jodido Ucrania por cercania a Moscú.


----------



## Roedr (13 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Bueno, lo puede hacer desde Turquía y puede que desde *Georgia*, que es otro país del Mar Negro próximo a entrar en la OTAN.




El imperialismo americano es vomitivo. No paran de joder al resto de países y crear conflictos.


----------



## Roedr (13 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> En cuanto al tanque disparando a los soldados:
> Los tanques tienen sensores que detectan la puntería de las bazucas.
> Las cámaras de los teléfonos celulares podrían activar estos sensores porque usan infrarrojos para enfocar.
> Tal vez el tanque disparó automáticamente porque el soldado filmaba con su teléfono celular. h/t NamelesZ
> ...



Primera explicación razonable que leo sobre lo del tanque. Mis thanks.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Abr 2022)

parece que ya van saliendo los ultimos que quedarian por alli
vivos 




* Mr. Deeds * @MrDeeds1111  1 hour ago Mariupol / Azovstal   ​


----------



## Nico (13 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>




Lo que se dice un hombre de "casualidades"


----------



## Castellano (13 Abr 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Se acabará la guerra y habrá peña que siga ahí abajo y salgan meses después, como el japonés ese que apareció en una isla años después de finalizada la segunda guerra mundial y ni se enteró de la rendición.



O los últimos de Filipinas, que no se rendían, porque pensaban que la rendición española era una treta de los filipinos


----------



## Roedr (13 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> parece que ya van saliendo los ultimos que quedarian por alli
> vivos
> 
> 
> ...



Bien por ellos y sus familias. Imagino que habrá más de un pájaro, pero lo mayoría son soldados que hacían lo que les mandaban.


----------



## amcxxl (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El imperialismo americano es vomitivo. No paran de joder al resto de países y crear conflictos.



Lo absurdo es meter en la OTAN a países de mierda sin capacidad militar y con contenciosos territoriales. Vale para Georgia pero también para los bálticos, que no tienen ejércitos y nos parasitan para luego no ayudarnos cuando seamos nosotros los atacados.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Abr 2022)

10:39 p. m. · 12 abr. 2022·Twitter

Archillect @archillect 1h
Apr 12, 2022 · 9:24 PM UTC

​

time
​


----------



## xFuckoffx (13 Abr 2022)

Que se joda el follaviejas, yo que soy más rojo que Stalin, si fuera francés votaría a Le Pen en la segunda vuelta

Tengo que preguntar a la prima francesa de mi madre, perroflauta de las de antes, y amante de las hierbas naturales, que va a votar (no creo que este vacunada)
[/QUOTE]

Es que es de preescolar, que ahora mismo es necesario que salga Le Pen para estar más cerca de cualquier atisbo de desescalada y paz. El Progrerio podemita jipi y anticomunista no entiende ni asimila que Macron es en tal caso el que más alimenta el Fascismo y la ruina para toda Europa. Pero no pidas saber leer a un simio. Trump era y es un HDP, pero que saliera el elegido y no la sanguinaria de Clinton evitó que estuviéramos ya en una III GM. Han sido volver los demócratas al poder y aquí nos la quieren liar otra vez.


----------



## Simo Hayha (13 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Odesa tienen que tomarla, tienen que quitar toda la salida al mar de Ucrania



Dijó él, desparramado en el sofá y empujándose una bolsa de doritos barbacoa mientras su mamá le recoje la habitación y hace la cama


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (13 Abr 2022)

*30.03.2022

Intervención de Noam Chomsky en el seminario 'Ucrania: Solución Negociada. Seguridad Compartida'*


Spoiler







Sobre biolaboratorios y bioarmas en Kazajistán.


Spoiler



*21.07.2021*

Escribe Dilyana Gaytandzhieva.

https://armswatch.com/pentagon-unit-a1266-studies-bioterrorism-agents-in-kazakhstan/
*Pentagon Unit A1266 studies bioterrorism agents in Kazakhstan*


----------



## BHAN83 (13 Abr 2022)

China insta a EEUU a asumir responsabilidades por crisis de Ucrania


(Lunes 11 de abril)




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Simo Hayha (13 Abr 2022)

Mas armamento de la otan moviéndose a la frontera este por si tenemos que enseñarles modales a los cochinos


----------



## BHAN83 (13 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> *30.03.2022
> 
> Intervención de Noam Chomsky en el seminario 'Ucrania: Solución Negociada. Seguridad Compartida'*
> 
> ...



Ese viejo chocho (chomsky) no se supone que es experto en lingüistica? qué tiene que ver eso con el resto de temas politicos que tiene siempre en la boca el cabrón?

No sé, es como un astronauta dando clases de fontaneria.

Lo mismo es un crack en su campo, pero no en las cosas por las que siempre sale en la prensa.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (13 Abr 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Ese viejo chocho (chomsky) no se supone que es experto en lingüistica? qué tiene que ver eso con el resto de temas politicos que tiene siempre en la boca el cabrón?
> 
> No sé, es como un astronauta dando clases de fontaneria.
> 
> Lo mismo es un crack en su campo, pero no en las cosas por las que siempre sale en la prensa.




Es lingüista, filósofo, matemático, intelectual y activista político desde hace décadas. Su bibliografía sobre política y conflictos internacionales es inmensa, al igual que sus artículos y conferencias.


----------



## BHAN83 (13 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Es lingüista, filósofo, matemático, intelectual y activista político desde hace décadas. Su bibliografía sobre política y conflictos internacionales es inmensa.



Pero es una autoridad por ser lingüista, no por todo lo demás.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Abr 2022)

si bueno xD


----------



## Simo Hayha (13 Abr 2022)

Los primeros 20 blindados de las antípodas ya están enseñando modales a los cochinos


----------



## Simo Hayha (13 Abr 2022)

Si dicen que están pensando en mandar eso es que ya están en el este de Ucrania enseñando modales


----------



## ccartech (13 Abr 2022)

Los drones kamikaze Switchblade ya han sido entregados a Ucrania


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (13 Abr 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Pero es una autoridad por ser lingüista, no por todo lo demás.




Es un referente intelectual y una de las voces críticas más lúcidas y relevantes de la segunda mitad del siglo XX y parte del XXI. Se podrá estar de acuerdo o no con algunos de sus postulados, pero Chomsky es droga dura.


----------



## BHAN83 (13 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Es un referente intelectual y una de las voces críticas más lúcidas y relevantes del siglo XX y parte del XXI. Se podrá estar de acuerdo o no con algunos de sus postulados, pero Chomsky es droga dura.



Es lucido en linguistica, punto.

Y famoso en por sus posturas politicas izquierdistas en circulos izquierdistas, pero no porque sea una autoridad intelectual en politica, lo es en lingüistica.


----------



## NPI (13 Abr 2022)

La CUCARACHA defeca de nuevo en el hilo.


----------



## BHAN83 (13 Abr 2022)

SNB sobre las consecuencias economicas de la guerra en Ucrania









Preguntes freqüents - Santiago Niño-Becerra: "L'impacte econòmic del conflicte d'Ucraïna pot ser realment brutal"


Entre la situació que ha deixat la crisi de la covid-19 i el conflicte d'Ucraïna, tenim la inflació fregant el 10% i els pronòstics diuen que continuarà pujant. Parlem amb el catedràtic i doctor en Economia Santiago Niño-Becerra, per saber quin futur ens espera. L'economista acaba de publicar el...




www.ccma.cat













Tot es mou - Santiago Niño-Becerra: "L'única via per rebaixar la demanada és empobrir la població, que el consum baixi"


El catedràtic d'Economia Santiago Niño-Becerra ha analitzat l'augment de la inflació, que se situa ara al 9,8%. Becerra ha explicat que es tracta d'una inflació estructural perquè l'oferta és insuficient per cobrir la demanda i ha explicat quines són les opcions per aconseguir reduir aquesta...




www.ccma.cat


----------



## Simo Hayha (13 Abr 2022)

El cochino en jefe dice que lo que pasa en Ucrania es una trajedia, yo pensaba que era una operación especial? 
A todo cochino le llega su san martín, y el de este está al caer.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (13 Abr 2022)

jojojo






viene de esto, interesante


----------



## Simo Hayha (13 Abr 2022)

Ucranios reciben regalitos matacochinos suecos


----------



## ccartech (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (13 Abr 2022)

En suecia ya hay mayoría parlamentaria para su ingreso en la alianza militar más poderosa de la historia de la humanidad. En breve se habrán asegurado de que un cochino no ponga jamás su sucia pezuña en sus sagradas tierras


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (13 Abr 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Es lucido en linguistica, punto.
> 
> Y famoso en por sus posturas politicas izquierdistas en circulos izquierdistas, pero no porque sea una autoridad intelectual en politica, lo es en lingüistica.




Bueno, esa será su opinión, y la respeto. ¿Y qué pasa por tener "posturas políticas izquierdistas", suprime acaso la capacidad de raciocinio?, ¿le convierte eso en una voz a no tener en cuenta?. Si no le gusta Chomsky pues no pierda el tiempo en leerlo ni en mirar el vídeo que he colgado. El día que se muera Chomsky encenderé una vela, me abriré un buen vino y releeré alguna de sus obras, tal vez _Ilusiones necesarias: Control del pensamiento en las sociedades democráticas_, y volveré a ver el debate Chomsky-Foucault, en plan tributo.


----------



## Gotthard (13 Abr 2022)

La misma basura informativa de siempre "a senior congresional aide", es decir, un chico de los recados del capitolio dice que...

A USA La India le acaba de hacer un corte de mangas: ni una formula de compromiso, ni un comentario indirecto.... el barbas indio le ha dejado claro a Biden que no pinta nada en Asia y que tenga cuidado con que cosas hace en Pakistan. Bonito bloque asiatico se va a quedar.

La jugada a nivel estrategico no puede salir peor para USA, han provocado a un imperio que estaba dormido y ahora va a darlo todo por sobrevivir. Si en vez de hacer gilipolleces se hubiera atraido a Rusia hacia occidente via Alemania, el sueño de Schröeder, y que Merkel estaba haciendo. Europa tendria estabilidad en el Oder y USA tendria las manos libres para verselas con China con una actitud diplomatica mucho mas tolerante de Rusia en el pulso al estar la mirada del aguila bicefala rusa hacia occidente.

Pero no, en vez de eso han provocado que se constituya un Pacto de Varsovia II, pero añadiendo a China e India a todos los "stanes" asiaticos que ya controla (tambien gran cagada el golpe de estado de la CIA en Kazajistan). ¿Deciais que era la Horda? No, hace 20 años era la Rusia de los huevos de Fabergé, ahora teneis lo que queriais, ya si son la Horda Dorada.

Putin hace 20 años cuando llego al poder se creia Pedro el Grande, mirando a Europa, con Ucrania estabilizada en una alternancia de poder, desde que dieron los americanos el golpe de estado en Ucrania, se cree Iván IV El Terrible, mirando a Asia.

Ahora a disfrutar lo geopolitizado.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (13 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Estos "Democratas" hasta que no consigan una guerra nuclear en Europa para arreglarse su industria a costa de la europea no van a parar.
> 
> Putin sera lo que sea, pero tiene sangre fria suficiente para ordenar un ataque nuclear tactico, y no lo digo yo, lo dice el Embajador de Estados Unidos en Moscú. Pero no va a tirar el misil a Washington... elegira algo en Europa.




Parece más o menos claro que tarde o temprano aparecerán (oficialmente) en escena armas nucleares tácticas y probablemente armas químicas-bacteriológicas, y después Dios dirá.


----------



## NS 4 (13 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> lo relevante es la información que le van asacar los rusos y su uso posterior.



Y que es una baza cojonuda...


----------



## Sinjar (13 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Parece más o menos claro que tarde o temprano aparecerán (oficialmente) en escena armas nucleares tácticas y probablemente armas químicas-bacteriológicas, y después Dios dirá.



Eso esta claro...


----------



## Gotthard (13 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Parece más o menos claro que tarde o temprano aparecerán (oficialmente) en escena armas nucleares tácticas y probablemente armas químicas-bacteriológicas, y después Dios dirá.



Yo desde luego lo tengo claro que va a ser así.

Esto es una puta pesadilla.


----------



## Sinjar (13 Abr 2022)

Como para no estar contentas, habiendo sacado a los ucros de Mariupól!


----------



## Gotthard (13 Abr 2022)

Las disputas territoriales que tu dices es de eriales inmensos, con densidades de población que se miden en camellos por kilometro cuadrado. Si, hay reivindicaciones historicas, tan historicas que algunas tienen mas de mil años a nivel de civilización y las escaramuzas que hay cada cuantos lustros ni salen en las noticias, no son el Pamir ni Cachemira.... y entre medias solo los nomadas en las jaimas pasean sus yaks arriba y abajo. La frontera de India y China tiene la mejor frontera posible tras un oceano, una muralla infranqueable de montañas, el Himalaya. Respecto a Siberia, en Siberia lo que hay de bueno en yacimientos esta en la taiga, no en la franja habitable del transiberiano. Por debajo de esa franja desiertos enormes y la gigantesca Mongolia haciendo de colchoneta.

Aqui china e india (y bastantes mas) estan viendo las barbas de Rusia cortar y han puesto las suyas a remojar. USA va de hegemón, pero en 2022 no es el unico pais con misiles intercontinentales y la hegemonía se ha puesto muy cara.

Y zoquete lo serás tu, yo no te he faltado al respeto.


----------



## Simo Hayha (13 Abr 2022)

EEUU se reunirá con los 8 mayores fabricantes de armas por la guerra de Ucrania


----------



## España1 (13 Abr 2022)

Buen negocio esos fabricantes. La guerra les viene de perlas


----------



## Simo Hayha (13 Abr 2022)

HOJO! El embajador de ucrania en EEUU se reunió la semana pasada con oficiales de General Atomics, el fabricante de los drones predator y reaper. Cuidao porque estos drones pueden atacar objetivos bien dentro de suelo ruso, incluso en moscú. General atomics dice que tiene drones listos para salir si EEUU lo aprueba.

Nos vamos a reir a carcajada limpia


----------



## Azrael_II (13 Abr 2022)

Esto no vulnera la Convención de Ginebra?


----------



## Epicii (13 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Yo desde luego lo tengo claro que va a ser así.
> 
> Esto es una puta pesadilla.



Las armas nucleares tácticas no son las armas del apocalipsis. Son a grandes rasgos explosivos muy poderosos, nada mas...
Sino se han usado es por el tabú que tienen. Aunque Rusia las usara en territorio ucraniano no significa la 3ra guerra mundial...aunque si una escalada peligrosa


----------



## Impresionante (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Uno que pasaba... (13 Abr 2022)

Peor es lo de Pakistán y la India (y bien reciente), y mira cómo en este tema se pusieron de acuerdo bien rápido. Ahora bien, al presidente pakistaní ya se lo han cargado los USA, y ahora gobierno títere inestable con las calles en rebeldía porque no quieren ser otro apéndice de USA. Eso sin contar con lo que puede suponer desestabilizar esa zona.

La realidad es que el resultado más importante de todo esto, a día de hoy, es la creación de un bloque asiático muy poderoso. Una polarización que bien se parece a lo que pasó en la previa a las anteriores guerras mundiales. Si eso no os hace levantar la ceja, yo ya no sé qué lo hará.


----------



## Nico (13 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Las armas nucleares tácticas no son las armas del apocalipsis. Son a grandes rasgos explosivos muy poderosos, nada mas...
> Sino se han usado es por el tabú que tienen. Aunque Rusia las usara en territorio ucraniano no significa la 3ra guerra mundial...aunque si una escalada peligrosa




Si bien este tema tiene largos debates detrás, la doctrina predominante es que son "el camino sin retorno". Si un contendiente utiliza armas atómicas tácticas, obtendría tal ventaja sobre su oponente que daría lugar a una escalada de retaliaciones.

Están disponibles, pero el día que se usen es porque ya se decidió utilizar "_tó lo gordo_" detrás. He leído análisis al respecto, unos norteamericanos y otros franceses. Hace varios años ya. Si llego a encontrar un enlace que valga la pena lo aporto.


----------



## Impresionante (13 Abr 2022)

Al final Le Pen, sí pero no.

Aunque está a años luz de Vox, porque Vox se ha declarado abiertamente pro sistema, no hay futuro con estos figurantes tampoco. 

Le Pen:_ "Me acabo de posicionar sobre las sanciones relativas a la energía, porque no quiero que los franceses carguen con el peso de las consecuencias de las decisiones que pretenden poner fin a las importaciones del gas o petróleo, porque* sé qué consecuencias conllevará eso*", declaró Le Pen en una entrevista concedida a France Inter.

Al mismo tiempo, la rival ultraderechista de Macron subrayó que está a favor de "todas las demás sanciones" contra el Kremlin, y subrayó que no tiene ningún problema con ellas. *"No estoy a favor de levantar las sanciones contra Rusia"*, aclaró Le Pen._









La rival de Macron en las presidenciales de Francia se opone a las sanciones energéticas contra Rusia


La ultraderechista Marine Le Pen expresó que no quiere que los franceses carguen con las consecuencias que supondría la renuncia al gas y al petróleo rusos.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## ccartech (13 Abr 2022)

Las estaciones de televisión rusas no informarán sobre sus convoyes atacados y destruidos, los medios occidentales no informarán sobre más de 1000 soldados que se rindieron hoy en Mariupol


----------



## Impresionante (13 Abr 2022)

Nos "invitaron"a entrar en la OTAN


----------



## amcxxl (13 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> USA va de hegemón, pero en 2022 no es el unico pais con misiles intercontinentales y la hegemonía se ha puesto muy cara.



Este si que ha cambiado radicalmente las reglas del tablero geopolitico


----------



## Impresionante (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Ancient Warrior (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (13 Abr 2022)

Explosiones de Zhytomyr y Kharkov 


En las afueras del sur de Kharkov, la formación de 3 nuevos batallones nacionalistas bajo nombres como: 
«Slabozhanshchina»; 
«Kharkivchina -1»; 
«Kharkivchina -2» 
Reclutados desde Alekseevskaya, Kachanovskaya y de la colonia 43, donde hay condenados por delitos especialmente graves


Ramzan Kadyrov escribe: ¿Recuerdas cómo Hamás ofreció a los bandidos de Azov que se rindieran? Como no mostraron un ingenio rápido y no depusieron las armas, se usaron las buenas y viejas granadas sin problemas. El ardiente ardor de la gente de Azov se enfrió de inmediato. 


Kadyrov tiene más de 2 millones de suscriptores)) 


La élite ucraniana continúa promoviendo y burlándose de la tragedia en Bucha. Simplemente el lugar perfecto para fotos divertidas, ¿verdad? Sonrisas en los huesos.


----------



## Sinjar (13 Abr 2022)

Uno que pasaba... dijo:


> Peor es lo de Pakistán y la India (y bien reciente), y mira cómo en este tema se pusieron de acuerdo bien rápido. Ahora bien, al presidente pakistaní ya se lo han cargado los USA, y ahora gobierno títere inestable con las calles en rebeldía porque no quieren ser otro apéndice de USA. Eso sin contar con lo que puede suponer desestabilizar esa zona.
> 
> La realidad es que el resultado más importante de todo esto, a día de hoy, es la creación de un bloque asiático muy poderoso. Una polarización que bien se parece a lo que pasó en la previa a las anteriores guerras mundiales. Si eso no os hace levantar la ceja, yo ya no sé qué lo hará.



Si Pakistan se destabiliza, lo pueden aprovechar los talibanes del vecino Afganistán, para proclamar el Pastunistán, región que comprende a la etnia pastún.

Recordad que los talibanes no son wahabíes y su moral para la sociedad tiene más que ver con sus _orígenes pastunes_ aunque también con el islam.










En el minuto 12:00 lo explican aqui;


----------



## Impresionante (13 Abr 2022)

. El Pentágono no puede confirmar las acusaciones de Ucrania contra las tropas rusas por el supuesto uso de armas químicas

"Estamos tratando de hacer todo que está en nuestras manos para averiguar qué pasó, si es que algo pasó, pero *no estamos en condiciones de confirmarlo* ahora mismo", afirmó el portavoz del Pentágono, reiterando así declaraciones anteriores acerca de que los militares estadounidenses aún no pueden verificar los reportes "sobre el uso de potenciales agentes químicos" en Mariúpol "mediante un dron o algo así", que aparecieron en las redes sociales.

"Simplemente no somos capaces de confirmarlo. Obviamente nos lo tomamos en serio y lo estamos monitoreando",


----------



## ZARGON (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Oso Polar (13 Abr 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Mira que sois pardillos e ignorantes
> 1º Los británicos no tiene harpoon de defensa de costa sino de versión naval . ¿Tengo que explicar la diferencia de uso e incompatibilidad de ambos?
> 2º Los harpoon británicos esta OBSOLETOS. debían haberlos dado de baja ya hace años, pero les han alargado la vida hasta creo que 20230 2024. Después la gran royan navy se va a quedar sin misiles antibuque durante años, ya que siquiera tiene sustituto a la vista. Esa es la todopoderosa OTAN
> 
> ...



A los ucranianos les están mandando basura anticuada y muchas veces caducada, en las noticias salen una y mil pelotudeces, la última de Biden es que piensa enviar sistema de largo alcance, me pregunto si piensa enviar los Minuteman II.

JAJAJAJA


----------



## ZARGON (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Oso Polar (13 Abr 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Ese viejo chocho (chomsky) no se supone que es experto en lingüistica? qué tiene que ver eso con el resto de temas politicos que tiene siempre en la boca el cabrón?
> 
> No sé, es como un astronauta dando clases de fontaneria.
> 
> Lo mismo es un crack en su campo, pero no en las cosas por las que siempre sale en la prensa.



La lingüística es una ciencia multidisciplinaria ya que el estudio del lenguaje y su evolución implica que se tenga que estudiar muchas otras ciencias como la historia, literatura, sociología, filosofía, política, geopolítica, etc. Con todo el conocimiento que ha acumulado Noam Chomsky, con el paso de de los años, tiene la autoridad de opinar de diversos temas como el que nos atañe en este momento. 









¿Qué es la lingüística? - Instituto de Investigaciones Lingüísticas







inil.ucr.ac.cr




.

La Lingüística es la disciplina científica que investiga el origen, la evolución y la estructura del lenguaje, a fin de deducir las leyes que rigen las lenguas (antiguas y modernas). Así, la Lingüística estudia las estructuras fundamentales del lenguaje humano, sus variaciones a través de todas las familias de lenguas (las cuales también identifica y clasifica) y las condiciones que hacen posible la comprensión y la comunicación por medio de la lengua natural. Como toda ciencia, la Lingüística cuenta con propuestas teóricas, métodos de análisis y dominios de estudio que le son propios. No obstante, la Lingüística es una ciencia _pluridisciplinaria_, caracterizada por una gran riqueza epistemológica a la hora de abordar el fenómeno del lenguaje.

El lenguaje, como objeto de estudio, puede resultar desconcertante dadas su complejidad y la intimidad que establecemos con él desde antes de adquirir consciencia. Sin embargo, esto no impide que podamos dividir su problemática en varias áreas, las cuales, incluso, pueden ser enfocadas de manera general (para todas las lenguas) o particular (para una lengua o familia de lenguas):


Para el que desee leer todo el libro de Introducción a la Lingüística de Eugenio Coseriu



https://textosenlinea.com.ar/academicos/Introduccion%20a%20la%20linguistica.pdf


----------



## alnitak (13 Abr 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> SNB sobre las consecuencias economicas de la guerra en Ucrania
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ojo con SNB .. es un proPSOE ...


----------



## alnitak (13 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . El Pentágono no puede confirmar las acusaciones de Ucrania contra las tropas rusas por el supuesto uso de armas químicas
> 
> "Estamos tratando de hacer todo que está en nuestras manos para averiguar qué pasó, si es que algo pasó, pero *no estamos en condiciones de confirmarlo* ahora mismo", afirmó el portavoz del Pentágono, reiterando así declaraciones anteriores acerca de que los militares estadounidenses aún no pueden verificar los reportes "sobre el uso de potenciales agentes químicos" en Mariúpol "mediante un dron o algo así", que aparecieron en las redes sociales.
> 
> "Simplemente no somos capaces de confirmarlo. Obviamente nos lo tomamos en serio y lo estamos monitoreando",




todo lo que dicen los ukros son mentiras TODO

Rusia tiene razon en todo


----------



## ccartech (13 Abr 2022)

El cambio aproximado de la situación en Mariupol durante las últimas 4 semanas. Viernes 18/03 -- > Miércoles 13/04.


----------



## mazuste (13 Abr 2022)

El objetivo de EE.UU. a corto plazo es el colapso de Europa, no de Rusia.

Buenas luces de Michael Hudson.
Cómo el dólar se devora al euro


----------



## mazuste (13 Abr 2022)

Pepe Escobar
*La ucranización de Europa es prácticamente completa. *
_*Se está preparando a la opinión pública para una ruptura total con Rusia + un embargo comercial. 
Todas las decisiones se tomarán en Washington, NO en Bruselas. *_
*El siguiente paso: una ola de terror neonazi/takfiri contra una Rusia totalmente deshumanizada.*

En resumen, la capital de la Unión Europea nunca dejó de estar en Washington.


----------



## mazuste (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## alnitak (13 Abr 2022)

para los que no saben lo que esta pasando en ucrania

RUSIA ESTA ARRASANDO

rusia esta dentro de tu pais , hostigando una de tus ciudades portuarias principales y no eres capaz de romper elmcerco, ni lanzar artilleria , ni bombardear desde aire, cuando todo elmrestondel pais es tuyo???

señores ucrania ya solo son Kiev y Lvov, si LVOV !! EL RESTO ES TIERRA CONQUISTADA EN TRES SEMANAS

los que saben de guerras saben que cuando te invaden lo das todo lo das tod las primeras.semanas... y ya lo han dado


----------



## alnitak (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## apocalippsis (13 Abr 2022)

Al final no son tan duros,

Kadyrov_95

Más de mil infantes de marina de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se rindieron hoy en Mariupol. Entre ellos, cientos de heridos. Esta es la elección correcta.

Los grupos ucranianos se rompen diariamente uno tras otro. Los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no saben qué hacer con los heridos, no saben a dónde ir y qué hacer a continuación, porque la resistencia es inútil y prácticamente no quedan fuerzas de combate. Solo operan pequeños grupos separados, que por alguna razón tienen miedo de salir con una bandera blanca a las tropas rusas.

No tengas miedo. Piense en los familiares, en los heridos, en su propia vida y en la de otras personas, en cómo una bala perdida puede traer una tragedia a la casa.

Actualmente hay unos doscientos heridos en las entrañas de Azovstal que no pueden recibir atención médica. Sería mejor para ellos y para todos los demás terminar con esta confrontación sin sentido y regresar con sus familias.

Gracias por dar este paso. Las tropas rusas aún continuarían la liberación de Mariupol hasta el amargo final. Y su paso de hoy es una elección consciente para evitar un derramamiento de sangre innecesario y sin sentido.

Hago un llamamiento a los que todavía están encerrados en los sótanos y túneles de la planta: saben que tratamos a los presos como seres humanos. ¡Salga! Piensen en sus propias familias y en las de los demás, como lo han hecho hoy más de mil infantes de marina.

t.me/RKadyrov_95/1868


----------



## crocodile (13 Abr 2022)

Las sanciones están ahogando a Rusia. Putin a punto de rendirse en Ucrania.

Las ganancias extraordinarias de las exportaciones de Rusia catapultan el barómetro comercial clave a un récord
11 de abril de 2022
Mercados
Las ganancias extraordinarias de las exportaciones de Rusia catapultan el barómetro comercial clave a un récord
El superávit en cuenta corriente es el mayor en décadas gracias a las exportaciones
Las importaciones se desploman a medida que las sanciones y la debilidad del rublo paralizan la demanda
Noticias de Bloomberg
11 de abril de 2022, 1:30 p. m. UTCActualizado el 11 de abril de 2022, 4:10 p. m. UTC
Rusia registró el mayor superávit de cuenta corriente desde al menos 1994, cuando los ingresos por exportaciones de petróleo y gas aumentaron y las importaciones se desplomaron después de que Estados Unidos y sus aliados impusieran sanciones por la invasión de Ucrania por parte del presidente Vladimir Putin.
Las ganancias se han convertido en una fuente fundamental de divisas durante la guerra, lo que permite a las autoridades pagar las importaciones, respaldar la economía y restaurar la confianza en el rublo.









Russia’s Export Windfall Catapults Key Trade Barometer to Record


Russia recorded the largest current-account surplus since at least 1994, as revenues from oil and gas exports surged and imports plunged after the U.S. and its allies imposed sanctions over President Vladimir Putin’s invasion of Ukraine.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## mazuste (13 Abr 2022)

Esta es la "democracia" ucraniana que nos dicen en Occidente. 
No solo Zelenski prohibió 11 partidos parlamentarios acusándolos de "prorusos"
sinó que tiene encarcelado al parlamentario Viktor Medvedchuk de la Plataforma 
de Oposición-Por la Vida, segundo partido más votado en la Ucrania nazi.


----------



## mazuste (13 Abr 2022)

_*EEUU: "Esperamos una inflación general del IPC de marzo extraordinariamente elevada*_
*debido al aumento de precios de Vladímir Putin".*
Jen Psaki.

Es la misma__________que dijo que "habían destrozado la economía rusa".


----------



## Arraki (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## crocodile (13 Abr 2022)

Igor Strelkov ests cabreado con el Kremlin.

"Strelkov Ígor Ivánovich"

8 AÑOS A PARTIR DE LA FECHA DE ENTRADA DE NUESTRO DEPARTAMENTO A SLAVYANSK
Así que han pasado 8 años desde que nuestro destacamento ingresó a Slovyansk en "Abril de esperanzas" en 2014.
Hoy en Mariupol, murió otro participante en la defensa de Slavyansk: el distintivo de llamada "Kamaz".

Y, desafortunadamente, a pesar de que con un retraso de casi exactamente 8 años, la Federación Rusa intervino abiertamente en la guerra (con fuerzas "supersuficientes en el 14", pero extremadamente insuficientes después de 8 años), la victoria aún está lejos. lejos como el verano de 2014. Si no más.
Mirando los gestos ridículamente ridículos de los gnomos del Kremlin, estoy perplejo:
"Realmente están esperando que las "dos docenas de idiomas" vuelvan a nosotros, ¿para ayudar a los ukrams? ¿O tal vez eso es lo que quieren para darse por vencidos rápidamente e ingresar a la Historia como los sepultureros de Rusia y el pueblo ruso? Y esto papel futuro es tan dulce para ellos, que están moralmente listos para ir bajo el tribunal de los "queridos socios occidentales" ellos mismos?

Todo es verde en Donetsk. Se pierden las semanas más favorables para la ofensiva. No hay movilización en la Federación Rusa y aún no se espera. Y esto significa que NO SE PUEDE ESPERAR VICTORIA EN LOS PRÓXIMOS MESES. Bueno, si al menos no habrá derrotas extremadamente ofensivas (y, lo más importante, sangrientas) para Rusia.


----------



## NPI (13 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> _*EEUU: "Esperamos una inflación general del IPC de marzo extraordinariamente elevada*_
> *debido al aumento de precios de Vladímir Putin".*
> Jen Psaki.
> 
> ...



Ahora la oligofrénica de Jen Psaki tiene un nuevo cometido que es el de seguir vociferando en la MSNBC y de paso se encargará de "limpiar" los destrozos que ocasione el asaltacunas de su exjefe.


----------



## Von Rudel (13 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> La misma basura informativa de siempre "a senior congresional aide", es decir, un chico de los recados del capitolio dice que...
> 
> A USA La India le acaba de hacer un corte de mangas: ni una formula de compromiso, ni un comentario indirecto.... el barbas indio le ha dejado claro a Biden que no pinta nada en Asia y que tenga cuidado con que cosas hace en Pakistan. Bonito bloque asiatico se va a quedar.
> 
> ...




Una Eurasia no lo van a tolerar un imperio Talasocratico como Usa. Desde inglaterra a Usa su política se basa en evitar un dominador sobre Europa/Asía.


Un peligro ya no solo superior en población, como lo es China, sino en recursos que haría inutil el dominio de los mares del imperio anglosionista.


El resto se la pela, si utiliza a nazis, comunistas o islamistas lo van a utilizar para evitar que se produzca esa unión por todos los medios. Ya sean legales o criminales.


----------



## Trajanillo (13 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> _*EEUU: "Esperamos una inflación general del IPC de marzo extraordinariamente elevada*_
> *debido al aumento de precios de Vladímir Putin".*
> Jen Psaki.
> 
> ...



Putin dio a un botón y subieron los precios de golpe. Y punto.


----------



## Caracalla (13 Abr 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> Que se joda el follaviejas, yo que soy más rojo que Stalin, si fuera francés votaría a Le Pen en la segunda vuelta
> 
> Tengo que preguntar a la prima francesa de mi madre, perroflauta de las de antes, y amante de las hierbas naturales, que va a votar (no creo que este vacunada)



Es que es de preescolar, que ahora mismo es necesario que salga Le Pen para estar más cerca de cualquier atisbo de desescalada y paz. El Progrerio podemita jipi y anticomunista no entiende ni asimila que Macron es en tal caso el que más alimenta el Fascismo y la ruina para toda Europa. Pero no pidas saber leer a un simio. Trump era y es un HDP, pero que saliera el elegido y no la sanguinaria de Clinton evitó que estuviéramos ya en una III GM. Han sido volver los demócratas al poder y aquí nos la quieren liar otra vez.[/QUOTE]Pues todos los Rojos de foro apoyaron a Biden.

Se les avisó, pero no quisieron escuchar. De siempre su problema es que les ciega el odio.

Una pena.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mitrofán 2 (13 Abr 2022)

*¿Estados Unidos se quedará sin jabalinas antes de que Rusia se quede sin tanques?*
Estados Unidos ha suministrado a Ucrania miles de Javelins, los misiles antitanque que se han convertido en el arma icónica de la guerra, pero el inventario estadounidense está disminuyendo. Es probable que Estados Unidos le haya dado alrededor de un tercio de sus acciones a Ucrania. Por lo tanto, Estados Unidos se acerca al punto en que debe reducir las transferencias para mantener reservas suficientes para sus propios planes de guerra. La producción de nuevos misiles es lenta y llevará años reponer las existencias......









Will the United States Run Out of Javelins Before Russia Runs Out of Tanks?


The United States has supplied Ukraine with thousands of Javelins, the anti-tank missiles that have become the iconic weapon of the war, but the U.S. inventory is dwindling. The United States has probably given about one-third of its stock to Ukraine. Thus, the United States is approaching the...




www.csis.org


----------



## Jotagb (13 Abr 2022)

Ese pájaro es burbujero seguro
Durante un discurso en Ohio, un pájaro cagó sobre Biden.
Lo que hace que la situación sea aún más divertida es que Biden en este momento estaba diciendo que Rusia tenía la culpa del aumento de los precios de los alimentos en los Estados Unidos.
El pájaro parecía saber que el dinero definitivamente no interferiría con el presidente de los estados ahora...


----------



## ussser (13 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Meanwhile en Shoshilandia...



Un par de bozalerdas.


----------



## pgas (13 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> La jugada a nivel estrategico no puede salir peor para USA, han provocado a un imperio que estaba dormido y ahora va a darlo todo por sobrevivir. Si en vez de hacer gilipolleces se hubiera atraido a Rusia hacia occidente via Alemania, el sueño de Schröeder, y que Merkel estaba haciendo. Europa tendria estabilidad en el Oder y USA tendria las manos libres para verselas con China con una actitud diplomatica mucho mas tolerante de Rusia en el pulso al estar la mirada del aguila bicefala rusa hacia occidente.
> 
> Pero no, en vez de eso han provocado que se constituya un Pacto de Varsovia II, pero añadiendo a China e India a todos los "stanes" asiaticos que ya controla (tambien gran cagada el golpe de estado de la CIA en Kazajistan). ¿Deciais que era la Horda? No, hace 20 años era la Rusia de los huevos de Fabergé, ahora teneis lo que queriais, ya si son la Horda Dorada.
> 
> ...




Merkel qué??? es una cínica, la UE le pedía al gobierno de Yakunovit exclusividad económica, Rusia no, asi que culo mantecoso es tan responsable del maidan como Khol de yugoeslavia. 









Merkel Washed Her Hands of the Coup in Ukraine: "It Was Their Internal Affair"







www.stalkerzone.org






Putin es Ivan el terrible?? desvaríos sionazis


----------



## Harman (13 Abr 2022)

«Héroes» abandonados


El avance de las tropas rusas y de la RPD en Mariupol acerca a su final a la batalla más importante desde el inicio de la intervención rusa. Sitiados fundamentalmente en dos zonas, las fábricas Ili…




slavyangrad.es











«Héroes» abandonados


13/04/2022


El avance de las tropas rusas y de la RPD en Mariupol encamina a su final a la batalla más importante desde el inicio de la intervención rusa. Sitiados fundamentalmente en dos zonas, las fábricas Ilich y, sobre todo, la enorme Azovstal, equipada con túneles que facilitan su defensa, los miembros del regimiento Azov -considerado neonazi incluso por el Congreso de Estados Unidos, pero que en esas últimas semanas ha sido aceptado como fuente fiable para la prensa occidental en un acto de legitimación de un movimiento radical y peligroso que debería preocupar- continúa reclamando ayuda. Desde hace varias semanas, tanto el Gobierno como Azov, que se negó a deponer las armas para salvar sus vidas cuando Rusia extendió a los miembros del batallón neonazi la oferta hasta entonces limitada al Ejército Ucraniano, mantienen la ficción de que luchan por _liberar_ Mariupol. Pero el relato informativo choca con la situación sobre el terreno y hace surgir las contradicciones entre el equipo de Zelensky y un batallón que a estas alturas es más útil para el Gobierno como mártir que en una batalla que hace tiempo está perdida.


Artículo Original: Nikolay Sevostianov

Mientras los nazis sitiados en Azovstal cuentan a gritos a todo el mundo sus falsos éxitos y afirman que solo ellos pueden frenar a las _hordas de Moscú_, los políticos de Kiev están algo cansados. Simplemente han dejado de coger el teléfono. Se ha quejado de ello el comandante de Azov Slavyatoslav Palamar. “¿Habéis pensado en cómo se está aquí, como luchar en estas condiciones, lo que están experimentando los defensores de Mariupol? Hay políticos que constantemente nos cuentan que nos apoyan, estamos en contacto con ellos, pero desde hace más de dos semanas nadie coge el teléfono y nadie se comunica con nadie”, afirmó.

¿Qué quería? El entorno de Zelensky está formado por personas a las que les gusta vestir bien, robar bien y, lo que es más importante, les gusta mostrar su importancia y que la prensa occidental les preste atención. No necesitan otros héroes, especialmente teniendo en cuenta que el precio de Azov ya es conocido por todos. El precio es la masacre de civiles y la _heroica defensa_ de desde el quinto piso de edificios residenciales con los escudos humanos de los demás pisos. Ahora, cuando ya han sido expulsados en las zonas residenciales, todo lo que les queda es esconderse en túneles y cloacas de las fábricas. Es posible que mucho de ellos se queden ahí.

Por cierto, antes, Arestovich había confirmado ya que la _ayuda adicional_ no va a llegar. “Mi valoración no ha cambiado, es imposible desbloquear Mariupol ahora mismo. Nuestras tropas no van a atravesar la estepa bajo los bombardeos desde Rostov y Crimea”. Es verdad, no pasarán. Pero incluso aunque pasaran, no se arriesgarían por el bien de Azov. Este activo ya ha sido amortizado.

Es lógico. La cobardía en el campo de batalla siempre genera agresión en la retaguardia. Zelensky es consciente de ello. Al margen de si es posible _rescatar_ a los militantes, Azov es peligroso, una herramienta tóxica que es mejor _gastar_ mientras exista esa posibilidad. Está claro que a Kiev le gustaría deshacerse de todo Azov, no solo quienes están sitiados en Mariupol, sino en su totalidad y es cuestión de tiempo. Tal oportunidad aparecerá.

Así que Kalina y sus subordinados pueden llorar ante las cámaras todo lo que quieran, pero no habrá ayuda. La única vía de salvación real era aceptar las condiciones del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, que ofreció a los nazis deponer las armas y salvar, no solo sus vidas, sino las de miles de residentes de Mariupol. Los nazis se negaron y desearon que toda la ciudad muriera con ellos. No salió bien. La ciudad sigue viviendo, pero no habrá perdón por lo que los militantes le han hecho.


----------



## bigmaller (13 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El objetivo de EE.UU. a corto plazo es el colapso de Europa, no de Rusia.
> 
> Buenas luces de Michael Hudson.
> Cómo el dólar se devora al euro



Paridad euro dolar.... "Estados unidos de occidente"


----------



## Impresionante (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## ferrys (13 Abr 2022)

Una puta verguenza lo que se ha hecho con los soldados en Mariupol. Han abandonado completamente a esos pobres nazis. Macron, ¿que haces?. Fiate de Borrel. Tenemos muchas francesas viudas y americanas y...............
Un puto escándalo. Y los rusos ofreciendo tabaco a los prisioneros.
¿que van a hacer en el Donbass?.


----------



## Impresionante (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## notengodeudas (13 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Primera explicación razonable que leo sobre lo del tanque. Mis thanks.



Sin haber pisado un tanque en mi vida, opino desde la barra del bar y palillo en boca:

Yo no veo tan razonable que al detectar posibles "apuntadores" se dispare automáticamente la principal arma ofensiva del tanque, su cañón.

Yo esperaría que el interior del tanque se conviertese en una feria de lucecitas de alarma, pero es que *ni se me ocurriría que automáticamente se lanzaran las contramedidas defensivas...*
Solamente bastaría con iluminar el tanque varias veces provocando esa respuesta automática y le agotas las contramedidas defensivas.


----------



## Impresionante (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Abr 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Sin haber pisado un tanque en mi vida, opino desde la barra del bar y palillo en boca:
> 
> Yo no veo tan razonable que al detectar posibles "apuntadores" se dispare automáticamente la principal arma ofensiva del tanque, su cañón.
> 
> ...



Es un tanque ruso…o mejor dicho un grupo de sabotaje ruso que había capturados dos tanques ucranianos…cosas que pasan en las guerras.

Eso dicen en las fosas marianas y en muchas redes sociales rusas…


----------



## ferrys (13 Abr 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Sin haber pisado un tanque en mi vida, opino desde la barra del bar y palillo en boca:
> 
> Yo no veo tan razonable que al detectar posibles "apuntadores" se dispare automáticamente la principal arma ofensiva del tanque, su cañón.
> 
> ...



un dron se maneja a muchos kms. No sería difícil girar la torreta, comprobar si está cargado y disparar.
Yo por si acaso no me llevaría ningún tanque enemigo al cuartel. Cualquier dispositivo de localización y bombazo.


----------



## giovachapin (13 Abr 2022)

Mitrofán 2 dijo:


> *¿Estados Unidos se quedará sin jabalinas antes de que Rusia se quede sin tanques?*
> Estados Unidos ha suministrado a Ucrania miles de Javelins, los misiles antitanque que se han convertido en el arma icónica de la guerra, pero el inventario estadounidense está disminuyendo. Es probable que Estados Unidos le haya dado alrededor de un tercio de sus acciones a Ucrania. Por lo tanto, Estados Unidos se acerca al punto en que debe reducir las transferencias para mantener reservas suficientes para sus propios planes de guerra. La producción de nuevos misiles es lenta y llevará años reponer las existencias......
> 
> 
> ...



Y de estas hay que ver, cuantas llegan a los ucros, cuantas son destruitas antes siquiera de usarlas, cuantas paran en manos rusas, y cuantas paran en el mercado negro.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (13 Abr 2022)

giovachapin dijo:


> Y de estas hay que ver, cuantas llegan a los ucros, cuantas son destruitas antes siquiera de usarlas, cuantas paran en manos rusas, y cuantas paran en el mercado negro.



Vamos a ver Javelins por todo el planeta. Los comerciantes y comisionistas de armas tiene que estar aprovechando muy bien la excusa de Ucrania para enviar armas a quien habitualmente no podrían por estar vetados como países enemigos o grupos terroristas. Qué mejor excusa que un caos como el de Ucrania para despistar toneladas de armamento. Seguro que en el punto de entrega nadie hace cuentas sobre las cantidades que salen y las que llegan. Se reparten sin anotar a quién ni qué se entrega. El descontrol total que necesita un comerciante de armas. Y si alguien está echando cuentas seguro que va a pasar a ser héroe de la causa.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (13 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> En suecia ya hay mayoría parlamentaria para su ingreso en la alianza militar más poderosa de la historia de la humanidad. En breve se habrán asegurado de que un cochino no ponga jamás su sucia pezuña en sus sagradas tierras



Simo me quería despedir de ti. Eres muy pelma con tus anuncios comerciales. Algunos venimos a informarnos. Por eso quería agradecerte todo lo que haces para que poco a poco vaya teniendo una opinión cada vez más clara. No suelo poner a nadie en el ignore pero no me puedo permitir el lujo de perder más tiempo revisando publicidad.

Asi que un abrazo muy fuerte y que te vaya muy bien. Estas haciendo un gran trabajo.

Al Ignore...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Esto no vulnera la Convención de Ginebra?



Lleva detenido desde hace tiempo, al parecer.

En una foto anterior ayer creo ( a ver si alguien la encuentra) en el uniforme llevaba en el lado izquierdo la bandera Ukra, en esta foto no la lleva.

Quieren un intercambio por los Nazis de la Otan de Mariúpol.


"................

Sus ojos no son los ojos de un fugitivo perseguido capturado, sino los de un mártir que ya cruzó la línea entre la vida y la muerte, renunció a lo terrenal y se prepara para partir dignamente a otro mundo. Otro detalle sumamente importante es la vestimenta. Este no es solo un uniforme de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, sino un nuevo "damasco", obviamente vestido por primera vez. Las acusaciones del cabecilla de ESBE, Ivan Bakanov, de que Medvedchuk se puso esta abominación "para disfrazarse y evitar responsabilidades" son solo otro ejemplo de cinismo y estupidez extrema, característicos de todos los "siloviki" de alto rango ucranianos. Un intento de Medvedchuk, quien es uno de los políticos ucranianos más famosos y reconocibles, de “esconderse” vistiéndose con el uniforme de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sería equivalente en efectividad a los intentos de Zelensky de “disfrazarse” en Moscú poniéndose un traje de Napoleón. Hay una explicación para esta mascarada, y bastante específica. La ropa de cualquier persona que ha estado mucho tiempo en una celda de prisión tiene huellas imborrables de estar allí. Para los estúpidos, perdón por la expresión, los verdugos de la SBU, aparentemente, llegó en el último momento. Aquí fue rápidamente transformado en lo que era.

Sin embargo, reconozco plenamente que el traje del político fue hecho trizas durante las torturas a las que sin duda fue sometido. Y aquí es necesario exponer al "cliente" frente a las cámaras. En cualquier caso, fresca y sin rastros de desgaste (que inevitablemente permanecerían si estuviera "escondiéndose" o "tratando de cruzar la frontera" en algún lugar de esta forma), la ropa no deja lugar a una doble interpretación. No hay duda de que Viktor Medvedchuk fue capturado por los nazis ucranianos en las primeras horas del inicio de la operación especial o, lo que también es muy posible, incluso antes de que comenzara. Desde entonces, se mantuvo en cautiverio, esperando el momento adecuado. Y ahora, según Zelensky y su pandilla, ha llegado.

*¿El objetivo es intercambiar militares occidentales?*

Como de costumbre, me disculpo por la extensión de la cita. Especialmente de una fuente tan vil. Sin embargo, esto es necesario para una comprensión clara de la situación. Entonces, en la noche del 12 de abril, Zelensky grabó otro bufonesco “llamamiento a la nación”, en el que literalmente dijo lo siguiente:

Es muy simbólico que fue en el Día de la Cosmonáutica que el Sr. Medvedchuk fue detenido. Se escondió durante 48 días. Y finalmente decidió intentar escapar de nuestro país. ¡Pues para este “cosmonauta”, en el mal sentido de la palabra, el famoso “Vamos” no funcionó! Considero especialmente cínico por su parte el uso del camuflaje militar. Intenté disfrazarme. Aquí hay tal "guerrero". Aquí hay un "patriota". Bueno, si el propio Medvedchuk elige un uniforme militar, cae bajo las reglas de la guerra. Propongo a la Federación Rusa que intercambie a este chico suyo por nuestros chicos y chicas en cautiverio ruso. También es importante que nuestras agencias policiales y militares también consideren esta posibilidad.
De nada sirve comentar esta tontería de loco. Ya que estas no son realmente las palabras de un líder estatal, sino el “flujo de conciencia” de un completo drogadicto y un completo loco, latiendo en paroxismos de rabia impotente. Sin embargo, todas las tonterías anteriores nos dan una respuesta casi completa a las preguntas: "¿Por qué?" y "¿Por qué ahora?" La clave de la pista final aquí pueden ser las palabras de otro demonio de Kiev: el exministro del Interior del "independiente" Arsen Avakov. Este personaje, que también perdió por completo los restos de adecuación, primero atacó a Vladimir Putin con insultos callejeros sucios y "amenazas" ridículas después de su discurso, y luego presentó una propuesta "brillante", también en su estilo de bazar con una boca sucia. :

Cambio... para los residentes de Mariupol. Para todos - civiles y militares. ¡Que ... (los rusos) se retiren y den a nuestra gente un corredor, y les daremos un koshcheya!
¿No importa (disculpe mi francés) que el ex jefe de policía que perdió sus costas quiera? ¡¿Quizás también debería organizar una retirada a lo largo de todo el frente?! Por otro lado, uno no debe dejarse engañar por todas estas fuertes palabras de la escoria de Kiev, supuestamente cuidando a los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los batallones nacionalistas que deliberadamente arrojaron al matadero en Mariupol (y otros lugares). Sí, Viktor Medvedchuk fue efectivamente sacado de las cámaras de tortura a cambio de un intercambio. Pero no en absoluto sobre los "chicos y chicas", fusionados y olvidados durante mucho tiempo por Zelensky y la compañía. En los sótanos de "Azovstal" (y muy posiblemente en otros refugios del grupo Mariupol inacabado hasta ahora) con una probabilidad del 100% hay algunos "expertos militares" de alto rango de Occidente. Además, entre ellos, obviamente, están aquellos cuya caída en manos de los soldados-libertadores no se puede permitir ni vivos ni muertos. Ni un cadáver, ni un animal de peluche. Fue precisamente en aras de su evacuación que se organizaron una tras otra misiones deliberadamente suicidas para penetrar Mariupol en helicópteros o en barcos. Todos fallaron como uno. Y ahora, cuando la cuenta regresiva para la derrota final de las ratas nazis del sótano, entre las que se esconden estos "extraños VIP", ha durado días, si no horas, solo hay una salida: un intercambio. Kiev no puede ofrecer a Rusia a nadie de igual valor entre los prisioneros de guerra, todos cuyos “éxitos militares” son puro engaño. Precisamente por eso se usa la última "carta de triunfo": Viktor Medvedchuk, agotado por la intimidación. Los ukronazis lo ven como la única figura que se puede intercambiar con Putin en este juego completamente desesperado para ellos.

Entre otras cosas, Zelensky escuchó perfectamente todo lo que dijo el Comandante Supremo, tanto el hecho de que la operación especial se llevará a cabo hasta que se logren todas las tareas establecidas, como el hecho de que las negociaciones con los primates no negociables de Kiev "están en un punto muerto". ." Las esperanzas ilusorias de "Putinsleal" que persistieron entre los idiotas con Bankova mientras el jefe de Rusia permaneció en silencio, a juzgar por sus acciones, se han disipado. La única respuesta disponible para ellos es mostrar el rehén al enemigo y comenzar a negociar. Vil, sucio, vil, como siempre con los Ukronazis. También se podría decir que, actuando de esta manera, la camarilla de Zelensky finalmente se equipara a todas las demás organizaciones terroristas conocidas en el mundo, pero ¿por qué? Kiev ha revelado recientemente evidencia de esta identidad tanto que uno más, uno menos: esto no hace que el clima sea más largo.

Cuando el enemigo se retuerce de rabia impotente, por un lado, esto es excelente. Cuanto más cometerá errores que acercan su derrota final. Por otro lado, estará aún más enojado, aún más furioso y enojado. Y esto, por desgracia, nuevas víctimas. ¿Vale la pena salvar la vida de sinvergüenzas de alto rango de la OTAN (y el nivel es claramente alto allí) de un anciano que pasó por un verdadero infierno en los sótanos de la SBU, temblando en las mazmorras de Azovstal en anticipación de su fin? Sí, en cuanto a mí, estos bastardos no valen nada y tarde o temprano obtendrán lo suyo. Sin embargo, si vamos al intercambio de prisioneros, entonces no en los términos de los terroristas de Kiev. Guardar - por lo que todos los nuestros. En cualquier caso, por más que se desarrollen los acontecimientos, la vergonzosa farsa del 12 de abril no retrasó su propia caída, sino que la acercó.

Autor: Alexander Neukropny, Kiev


----------



## kelden (13 Abr 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Es que es de preescolar, que ahora mismo es necesario que salga Le Pen para estar más cerca de cualquier atisbo de desescalada y paz. El Progrerio podemita jipi y anticomunista no entiende ni asimila que Macron es en tal caso el que más alimenta el Fascismo y la ruina para toda Europa. Pero no pidas saber leer a un simio. *Trump era y es un HDP, pero que saliera el elegido y no la sanguinaria de Clinton evitó que estuviéramos ya en una III GM. Han sido volver los demócratas al poder y aquí nos la quieren liar otra vez. Pues todos los Rojos de foro apoyaron a Biden.
> 
> Se les avisó, pero no quisieron escuchar. De siempre su problema es que les ciega el odio.
> 
> ...




No entendeis que el imperio tiene vida propia, da igual el emperador. El imperio está en decadencia por 80 años de mala gestión, despilfarro e ineficiencia, se hunde. Con un emperador dará unos coletazos y con otro dará otros no muy diferentes. Biden la lía en Ucranía, Trump la liaría en Taiwan porque esa es la forma que tiene el imperio de tapar sus carencias: tratar de que otros no prosperen y joderles la manta todo lo que puedan. No pretenden mejorar ellos y competir en buena lid, pretenden que los demás empeoren por cualquier medio. Son las maneras de Al Capone. Es más, el emperador pinta muy poco. En USA manda el conglomerado de lobbies y think tanks que medran en Washington.

En cualquier caso al imperio yanki pocos coletazos le quedan, esto se acaba. Los chinos son un imperio mucho más racional y eficiente.


----------



## Triyuga (13 Abr 2022)

*¡Despertemos! Estamos al borde del estallido de la Tercera Guerra Mundial*





Davor Slobodanovich Vuyachich.- ¡Despertemos, gente! Estamos al borde del estallido de la Tercera Guerra Mundial, en la que seguramente habría un completo intercambio de ataques nucleares entre la OTAN y Rusia, con una probabilidad muy alta de que otras potencias nucleares se involucraran en ese conflicto. Podemos decir libremente que nunca en toda la historia de la humanidad hemos estado en mayor peligro que ahora, en esta situación poco envidiable en la que nos encontramos, solo aparentemente de la noche a la mañana. Sin embargo, las personas de las que más depende que haya o no ese último conflicto global, no parecen preocuparse lo más mínimo. Al contrario, pretenden “apagar” con gasolina las llamas de la guerra en Ucrania para extender el conflicto a otros países.
Durante dos décadas completas o más, Moscú ha estado advirtiendo a la OTAN que ya no puede tolerar su expansión continua e incontrolada hacia el Este, lo que representa una amenaza directa para la seguridad nacional de Rusia. Por razones que solo ellos conocen, el liderazgo de la Alianza del Atlántico Norte decidió ignorar por completo todas estas advertencias. Como subrayó recientemente el viceministro de Asuntos Exteriores de la República Popular China, Le Yucheng, la OTAN, aunque se considera un sistema de seguridad colectiva, ha llevado al mundo entero a un estado de “absoluta inseguridad”. En resumen, si quiere convertir su país en un páramo, la mejor manera de hacerlo es mostrar su interés en ser miembro de esa infame y odiada alianza militar que se ha convertido en el equivalente moderno de las hordas nazis de Hitler...









¡Despertemos! Estamos al borde del estallido de la Tercera Guerra Mundial







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## pirivi-parava (13 Abr 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Un par de bozalerdas.



Estos comunistas ya no saben ni a quien apoyan


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Our twitter account got censored. 

It was inevitable. The quality of our reporting was too high for this platform. Our translations of primary sources were too inconvenient. Just imagine how bluecheck journos suffered watching us blow up from a small podcast account to a successful independent media outlet in the span of 1 (one) month. With no investors but you, our dear audience. Well, that was just inhumane!

We will continue our work on telegram and other platforms. Now with 120% less self-censorship


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Abr 2022)

Reuters informa) que recibieron información de dos funcionarios estadounidenses que la administración Biden proporcionaría a Ucrania otros $ 750 millones en "ayuda militar".

Se establece que los fondos se asignarán en la implementación de los poderes especiales del Presidente de los Estados Unidos del presupuesto federal. Un concepto como el de “emergencia” aparecerá como pretexto, y esta “ayuda” no será acordada con el Congreso de Estados Unidos.


----------



## Loignorito (13 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No creo que pierdan. En 2014, dejaron el tema en no paz, no guerra. Los ucranianos pensaron que era debilidad y se montaron una pelicula para recuperar donbas y quizas crimea. El resultado es que han perdido como 2 veces ese terreno otra vez.
> 
> Que no esten dandolo todo, es la clave. Si Putin hubiera declarado la guerra, y lanzado una ofensiva seria , pues estarian estancados. Pero es que la realidad no es esa, esto lo desatascan con 100 misiles bien tirados. Y lso pueden tiran en 1 hora. Los puentes , cortan la electricidad, tiran a dar etc..... El tema es que Putin quiere un acuerdo, pero si le siguen presionando, sacar la carpeta de Opción 2. Lo que no logro entender es que el tio ( le supongo medianamente inteligente) creyera y siga creyendo que le va a funcionar la carpeta de Opción 1. Francamente eso es lo que me parece raro.



Recuerda que en Siria también nos hizo dudar a todos su aparente tibieza, pero su forma moderada de hacer las cosas terminó alcanzando el éxito. 
Por ahora ganan los rusos tácticamente. Encima su Tesoro no deja de acaparar beneficios con un gas 40% más caro (y no olvidemos el petróleo). Están deshaciéndose de sus sistemas de armas ya obsoletos y a buen seguro tienen las fábricas produciendo a destajo las nuevas líneas de armamento. Su oficialidad sigue sumando experiencia en conflictos modernos, primero en Siria, y ahora en un escenario europeo. Testean el funcionamiento de las armas OTAN suministradas a los ucras y mercenarios. El desamor por el Imperio Anglosajón crece en Europa, dado que es ésta la que realmente se ve afectada por sus aventuras. A esto se suma igualmente el desprestigio de la OTAN, que hace como el 'capitán Araña', que embarca a todos y los deja tirados. Eso pesa a futuros en sus 'alianzas'.

Seguro que me dejo algo en el tintero, pero según avanza el tiempo, las cosas van a favor de Rusia. Y salvo que los anglos ideen alguna canallada en forma de false flag que obligue a Europa a entrar en guerra, esto va a terminar uniendo a Europa con Rusia, que es lo que realmente nos interesa a ambos.


----------



## Teuro (13 Abr 2022)

Agosto dijo:


> Con Ucrania destrozada y junto a Bielorrusia, Rusia tiene un cordón de seguridad bastante majo. El objetivo real puede ser Escandinavia? Desde ahí Berlín está a tiro de piedra y Londres a dos



No sabemos como acabará lo de Ucrania, pero es posible que termine dividida. Y respecto a Bielorrusia no descartemos que EEUU le prepare alguna primavera de colores.


----------



## Impresionante (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## kelden (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No sabemos como acabará lo de Ucrania, pero es posible que termine dividida. Y respecto a Bielorrusia no descartemos que EEUU le prepare alguna primavera de colores.



Yo digo que antes de las elecciones de Noviembre en USA hay golpe de estado y Biden se muere. Y lo digo en serio. La jugada le está saliendo como el culo,los resultados son contrarios a lo esperado y eso se paga. Vaya si se paga ....


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Abr 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> *¡Despertemos! Estamos al borde del estallido de la Tercera Guerra Mundial*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En la III Guerra Mundial hace mucho que estamos desde 2014, otra cosa es que el nivel del conflicto se incremente…








El papa dice que se libra una Tercera Guerra Mundial "por partes" - BBC News Mundo


El papa Francisco dijo que los actuales conflictos alrededor del mundo pueden suponer ya una Tercera Guerra Mundial, luchada fragmentadamente.




www.bbc.com


----------



## Impresionante (13 Abr 2022)

. El Ministerio de Defensa ruso confirma que 1.026 soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se rindieron en Mariúpol

se encuentran 162 oficiales, así como 47 mujeres.


----------



## BikeroII (13 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Yo digo que antes de las elecciones de Noviembre en USA hay golpe de estado y Biden se muere. Y lo digo en serio. La jugada le está saliendo como el culo,los resultados son contrarios a lo esperado y eso se paga. Vaya si se paga ....




Cuidado con el wishfull thinking, que estamos en una mala epoca. Eso de que tus deseos se convierten en realidad solo pasa en Disney.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Abr 2022)

Fake detected.



Estimados colegas, esto no es una explosión de almacén en Kharkov, ya que ahora están tratando de convencernos a través de todos los canales.

*Aquí está el video original hace cinco años: luego, en 2017, el arsenal en Balakliya *


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (13 Abr 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> El negocio tiene que ser brutal.
> 
> Tenemos países de la OTAN, entregando armamento de sus arsenales a Ucrania, algunos ex del pacto de Varsovia prácticamente todo su arsenal de la época soviética.
> 
> ...



Río revuelto, ganancia de comisionistas.


----------



## Yomateix (13 Abr 2022)

Les ha faltado decir a esos soldados Ucranianos, no tenemos comida, ni municiones....pero aún así seguiremos combatiendo hasta la muerte, porque la alternativa es que Zelensky nos tache de traidores y ya sabemos todos lo que hace Zelensky con los que considera traidores incluso cuando no lo son. Lo preocupante es que con los nazis del batallón Azov contra las cuerdas, quien sabe que atrocidades cometerán antes de que los detengan.....atrocidades que por supuesto habrán hecho los Rusos como venderán EEUU y Reino Unido.

*Mariupol, en manos rusas: "Ya no nos defienden"*

En el día 48 de la guerra y el 42 del asedio, *Mariupol *aún no ha caído, pero sus habitantes ya están fuera de combate. Las bombas ya no caen en sus casas. Los rusos controlan casi todas las áreas residenciales. Queda un pequeño sector de casas unifamiliares de poca altura adyacentes a la acería donde los soldados de* Putin* y las tropas ucranianas se enfrentan por la noche. Es* un rincón del infierno* que mide como medio kilómetro de lado a lado. Allí, los morteros y tanques aún pueden impactar en viviendas de civiles, pero la gran mayoría de esta ciudad de* 450.000 habitantes* está ahora en manos de *Moscú*.

*No es concebible que los ucranianos contraataquen involucrando nuevamente a los habitantes*. Es un cambio de perspectiva, importante porque marca el final de la tragedia humanitaria de la ciudad portuaria.

*El testimonio de los soldados ucranianos que resisten en Mariupol: "No tenemos comida, ni municiones"*
Rodeados por el ejército ruso, atrincherados en la acería Azovstal, los infantes de marina de la brigada 36 del Ejército ucraniano, que resisten en la ciudad sitiada junto con el* Batallón Azov*, han enviado un vídeo donde relatan cómo logran defender la ciudad.


----------



## kelden (13 Abr 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Cuidado con el wishfull thinking, que estamos en una mala epoca. Eso de que tus deseos se convierten en realidad solo pasa en Disney.



En Rusia o China es prácticamente imposible. Allí mandan los políticos. En USA, como en Occidente en general que mandan los oligarcas, todo es posible.


----------



## chapuzator (13 Abr 2022)

Joder chiques, este hilo me tiene desconcertado, se puede ser prorruso sin ser comunissssta y se puede ser pro ucrajarlniano sin ser fatxa, que coses.

Esta guerra y que quieren quitar las tapas en Graná van a acabar con el mundo tal y como lo conocemos.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (13 Abr 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Recuerda que en Siria también nos hizo dudar a todos su aparente tibieza, pero su forma moderada de hacer las cosas terminó alcanzando el éxito.
> Por ahora ganan los rusos tácticamente. Encima su Tesoro no deja de acaparar beneficios con un gas 40% más caro (y no olvidemos el petróleo). Están deshaciéndose de sus sistemas de armas ya obsoletos y a buen seguro tienen las fábricas produciendo a destajo las nuevas líneas de armamento. Su oficialidad sigue sumando experiencia en conflictos modernos, primero en Siria, y ahora en un escenario europeo. Testean el funcionamiento de las armas OTAN suministradas a los ucras y mercenarios. El desamor por el Imperio Anglosajón crece en Europa, dado que es ésta la que realmente se ve afectada por sus aventuras. A esto se suma igualmente el desprestigio de la OTAN, que hace como el 'capitán Araña', que embarca a todos y los deja tirados. Eso pesa a futuros en sus 'alianzas'.
> 
> Seguro que me dejo algo en el tintero, pero según avanza el tiempo, las cosas van a favor de Rusia. Y salvo que los anglos ideen alguna canallada en forma de false flag que obligue a Europa a entrar en guerra, esto va a terminar uniendo a Europa con Rusia, que es lo que realmente nos interesa a ambos.



De acuerdo en todo excepto en que "esto va a terminar uniendo a Europa con Rusia". La cagada en la postura que ha tomado Europa es gigantesca y para que eso ocurriera los países europeos dentro de OTAN deberían salirse y, excepto por colapso, es muy difícil salirse de la mafia. De hecho no tienes nada más que ver que encima hay países pidiendo entrar.

Europa está tirando sus cartas encima de la mesa sin llevarse ninguna baza. El colapso de USA es el mejor de los casos y más probable para que Europa se librara de su yugo, pero aunque esto llegara a ocurrir y aunque volviera a mirar hacia Eurasia, las reglas que nos impondrían los rusos ya no serían las mismas que hemos tenido, mirándonos de potencia a potencia. Los rusos aprovecharían la soledad de Europa para sacar provecho. Europa ya pierde ocurra lo que ocurra.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Abr 2022)

Para algunas cosas los rusos son la pera.

Mientras Mykola de "Azov" muere fanáticamente en Mariupol, su esposa vende sus fotos desnuda en línea.

Apoya lo mejor que puede 

"formato ucraniano"


----------



## Teuro (13 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Las armas nucleares tácticas no son las armas del apocalipsis. Son a grandes rasgos explosivos muy poderosos, nada mas...
> Sino se han usado es por el tabú que tienen. Aunque Rusia las usara en territorio ucraniano no significa la 3ra guerra mundial...aunque si una escalada peligrosa



Lo hemos dicho mil veces: Usar armas nucleares tácticas es dejar a todos los firmantes del Tratado de No Proliferación Nuclear como subnormales. Su uso implicaría que todo país que pueda se va a poner a fabricar armas nucleares al día siguiente del primer uso de esa arma. Un desastre absoluto que solo un descerebrado ruso podría contemplar.


----------



## notengodeudas (13 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Las armas nucleares tácticas no son las armas del apocalipsis. Son a grandes rasgos explosivos muy poderosos, nada mas...
> Sino se han usado es por el tabú que tienen. Aunque Rusia las usara en territorio ucraniano no significa la 3ra guerra mundial...aunque si una escalada peligrosa



si tuviera que soltar un pepino nucelar táctico para poner firmes a los yœnquis, en lugar de tirarlo en tierra y darles un lugar de peregrinación mediático, yo dejaba que se acercara al mar Negro un portaaviones con su escolta e inauguraba ahí la era atómica contra objetivos militares.


----------



## Teuro (13 Abr 2022)

Uno que pasaba... dijo:


> Peor es lo de Pakistán y la India (y bien reciente), y mira cómo en este tema se pusieron de acuerdo bien rápido. Ahora bien, al presidente pakistaní ya se lo han cargado los USA, y ahora gobierno títere inestable con las calles en rebeldía porque no quieren ser otro apéndice de USA. Eso sin contar con lo que puede suponer desestabilizar esa zona.
> 
> La realidad es que el resultado más importante de todo esto, a día de hoy, es la creación de un bloque asiático muy poderoso. Una polarización que bien se parece a lo que pasó en la previa a las anteriores guerras mundiales. Si eso no os hace levantar la ceja, yo ya no sé qué lo hará.



La únicas contramedidas de ese bloque asiático tan potente son que las dos primeras potencias mundiales actuales puede que no estén interesadas en que se forme: EEUU no quiere un rival y bloque que bien podría derrotarle económicamente en un par de décadas (o mucho menos) y China que no quiere encerrarse en ese bloque, sino que tienen en mente ir más allá de eso.


----------



## pirivi-parava (13 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



No entiendo nada.
Si estás tratando con un loco, como dicen, que opinarían al ver que tienen un Hiroshima en Milán, Estrasburgo... sólo como aviso


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Yomateix (13 Abr 2022)

Y Zelensky ya no sabe como seguir insultando a los Europeos....lo irónico es que a estos no les importa que los insulte o que se pueda presentar con un nazi en el parlamento llegado el caso, como ejemplo de lo que defiende. Desprecia al presidente alemán....pero invita al canciller. Curiosa forma de pedir ayuda menospreciando al presidente del país. A buenas horas iba a ser yo Alemán y que se menosprecie a mi presidente y sin embargo enviar a quienes ellos dicten....cuando les estás haciendo un enorme favor (y no al contrario) enviando armas, dinero....lo que te supone enemistarte con el país que te envia gas para que tus ciudadanos no se mueran de frio o no se hunda tu economía. Para el es como si Europa estuviese solo para ayudarlo y aún hubiese que agradecerselo, cuando no es un país Europeo. Pero alguien que es capaz de insultar a Europa tratandolos de cobardes a todos, de despreciar a la Cruz Roja que está dando ayuda humanitaria, que es capaz de presentarse con un nazi en el parlamento...que se puede esperar. Este hombre no para de acusar a todos los que no hagan lo que el dicte, de ser pro Rusos.


*"Ucrania invita al canciller Scholz después de rechazar la visita del presidente alemán por su cercanía a Moscú.* Ucrania ha vetado un viaje a Kiev previsto para este miércoles del presidente alemán, Frank-Walter Steinmeier, por su supuesta cercanía a Moscú. Poco después, las autoridades ucranias *han mandado una invitación para al canciller Olaf Scholz"*

Exigencias sobre armas....cuando te niegas a reunirte con su presidente al que menosprecias. El mundo se ha vuelto loco, el que pide favores es el que tiene exigencias y el que hace el favor quien agacha la cabeza.

*"La visita debería ser sobre cómo Alemania puede ayudar a Ucrania con armas pesadas en la lucha contra Rusia." *


----------



## Teuro (13 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Este si que ha cambiado radicalmente las reglas del tablero geopolitico



Si no fuera porque China y Rusia mantienen a ese bufón hace décadas que Corea estaría unificada y los del norte multiplicarían su nivel de vida.


----------



## El-Mano (13 Abr 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Sin haber pisado un tanque en mi vida, opino desde la barra del bar y palillo en boca:
> 
> Yo no veo tan razonable que al detectar posibles "apuntadores" se dispare automáticamente la principal arma ofensiva del tanque, su cañón.
> 
> ...



Además de que hubo dos disparos... si un infrarrojo hiciera eso, habría centenares de mandos de televisión modificados para que hicieran pulsaciones automáticas, y se quedarían sin munición en 5 minutos...

Creo que el t90 si que gira la torreta y apunta al la procedencia del misil para dar mas protección con su parte frontal, y para intentar cegar al operador de los tow con sus dos "focos" o desviar al misil, eso para algunos misiles, no sé si tambien lanzaría medidas automáticas. Y además tiene que estar en estado de combate, cosa que paseando no creo que fuera así...

Asi que las opciones realistas son, fuego amigo (se apunta a ello) o recien captura de los tanques por rusos que no lo han marcado, menos probable quizás.


----------



## vil. (13 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> La misma basura informativa de siempre "a senior congresional aide",.. en vez de hacer gilipolleces se hubiera atraido a Rusia hacia occidente via Alemania, el sueño de Schröeder,* y que Merkel estaba haciendo*. Europa tendria estabilidad en el Oder y USA tendria las manos libres para verselas con China con una actitud diplomatica mucho mas tolerante de Rusia en el pulso al estar la mirada del aguila bicefala rusa hacia occidente.
> 
> ...



A ver mentiras las justas por favor...

De lo que acontece HOY el culpable es el AYER, de lo de mañana es el hoy... no equivoquemos términos...

Schroeder había abierto un camino, que NO PRETENDIA en ningún caso colocar en el centro a Rusia, que eso jamás lo han querido ni lo querran los alemanes, pero que entendía la VITALIDAD y NECESIDAD imperiosa que suponía lo que INEVITABLEMENTE se venía encima, ya por aquellos años era evidente... era una salida para Alemania y un tránsito vital, pero en esa salida ALEMANIA era principio y destino... Rusia un mal necesario y que como tal REQUERÍA un trato y una posición... era una visión complicada, pero era la ÚNICA POSIBLE y hoy es claro lo que ha sucedido...

Merkel vino a cambiar todo eso... desde un principio y por activa y pasiva bloqueo cualquier tipo de entendimiento con Rusia hasta extremos inauditos y no acabó con North Stream II porque simplemente era IMPOSIBLE hacerlo sin un "amigo" al mando como hoy es Biden, pero se pretendía que fuese "Hillary"... es con MUCHO la peor mandataria de Alemania tras la IIWW, pero con mucho y lo que hoy tiene ALEMANIA encima de la mesa, que es una reestructuración económica sin parangón y lo que es peor sin muchas opciones y con NUBARRONES muy negros es SOLO Y CULPA de ella...

No nos engañemos...

Merkel tenía a su disposición un nivel de ahorro y caudales como no se han tenído jamás desde la IIWW por parte de EE.UU. y en lugar de encaminarlos a una REESTRUCTURACIÓN PROFUNDA Y ORDENADA de sus sistema productivo; qué es lo que hizo... INYECTARLOS en ladrillo en España, descapitalizar a media europa y financierizar la vida del continente, convirtiendo en esencia todo el tinglado europeo en un bodrio imposible de sostener... el culmen de todo ese despropósito fue la anulación de NABUCO, un desastre del que EUROPA vive hoy y lo que ya es el colmo de todo la OBLIGACIÓN que impuso a Austria y no menos Italia, junto con algunos otros de renunciar al SOUTH STREAM, que les beneficiaba y permitía una solución ordenada para conseguir una reestructuración lógica de cara la futuro...

Su visión era la de una DEMENTE sin ningún tipo de coherencia o lógica y que como resultado de su inacción nos ha traído a este lugar, dónde europa no tiene posibilidad alguna en el futuro o este se presenta bajo los auspicios de ser el ama de llaves de o bien rusos o bien estadounidenses...

Esa fue MERKEL...

Así que no nos engañemos...

Por cierto, la mayor descapitalización la produjo en Alemania... no ha DEJADO piedra sobre piedra del modelo productivo que en su día fue el ejemplo del mundo...


----------



## Trajanillo (13 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



No pueden ser catastroficas, van a ser catastroficas.


En lugar de bajar el punto de ebullición, suben la temperatura.
En lugar de evitar una escalada y sentar a ambas partes, arman a una de las partes.
La UE y EEUU no han hecho nada de nada diplomaticamente por un armisticio entre las partes.
EEUU quiere que escale, no se mete directamente por la opinión publica, por eso está buscando un pequeño acto, como en la primera y seguna guerra mundial.
La economía estaba creciendo pero estaba creciendo por el bajón del COVID, antes del COVID ya apuntaba una recesión guapa.
Van a subir los tipos de interes por la inflación cuando esta no esta provocada por un exceso de demanda si no por una alza de los precios en algunos sectores que no tiene que ver con la demanda, esto va a joder la economía.
Van a seguir apretando hasta que se monte la Tercera, porque es lo único que se le ocurre a Occidente para salir de donde se ha metido por sus politicas tanto economicas como sanitarias de los ultimos años.
Así que si, van a ser catastroficas. 

Estamos en la fase final de "Hombres débiles crean tiempos difíciles" y lo siguiente es "Tiempos difíciles hacen hombres fuertes" estoy convencido que esto esta planificado hace tiempo, Trump lo retrase, fue una piedra en el camino de esta gentuza, pero con Biden vuelven al ataque. Alguien se cree que han puesto a Biden ahí para mayor gloria de EEUU, le han puesto para manejarle a su antojo al igual que la Kamala, creo sinceramente que en EEUU desde que ha llegado Biden, manda una especie de grupo que nos va a llevar a la puta ruina al planeta entero.


----------



## Teuro (13 Abr 2022)

Mitrofán 2 dijo:


> *¿Estados Unidos se quedará sin jabalinas antes de que Rusia se quede sin tanques?*
> Estados Unidos ha suministrado a Ucrania miles de Javelins, los misiles antitanque que se han convertido en el arma icónica de la guerra, pero el inventario estadounidense está disminuyendo. Es probable que Estados Unidos le haya dado alrededor de un tercio de sus acciones a Ucrania. Por lo tanto, Estados Unidos se acerca al punto en que debe reducir las transferencias para mantener reservas suficientes para sus propios planes de guerra. La producción de nuevos misiles es lenta y llevará años reponer las existencias......
> 
> 
> ...



EEUU tiene capacidad industrial de sobra para ponerse fabricar "Javelins" si hiciera falta. En la IIGM se pusieron a fabricar portaaviones y buques como quien monta una fábrica de coches de esas que sacan miles de unidades al día.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## kelden (13 Abr 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Recuerda que en Siria también nos hizo dudar a todos su aparente tibieza, pero su forma moderada de hacer las cosas terminó alcanzando el éxito.
> Por ahora ganan los rusos tácticamente. Encima su Tesoro no deja de acaparar beneficios con un gas 40% más caro (y no olvidemos el petróleo). Están deshaciéndose de sus sistemas de armas ya obsoletos y a buen seguro tienen las fábricas produciendo a destajo las nuevas líneas de armamento. Su oficialidad sigue sumando experiencia en conflictos modernos, primero en Siria, y ahora en un escenario europeo. Testean el funcionamiento de las armas OTAN suministradas a los ucras y mercenarios. El desamor por el Imperio Anglosajón crece en Europa, dado que es ésta la que realmente se ve afectada por sus aventuras. A esto se suma igualmente el desprestigio de la OTAN, que hace como el 'capitán Araña', que embarca a todos y los deja tirados. Eso pesa a futuros en sus 'alianzas'.
> 
> Seguro que me dejo algo en el tintero, pero según avanza el tiempo, las cosas van a favor de Rusia. Y salvo que los anglos ideen alguna canallada en forma de false flag que obligue a Europa a entrar en guerra, esto va a terminar uniendo a Europa con Rusia, que es lo que realmente nos interesa a ambos.



El imperio yanki, y con el sus colonias, se hunden. Rusia y China lo que hacen ahora mismo es apartarse para que la mierda no les salpique. Rusia no tiene ningún interés en el acercamiento

Por otra parte la integración rusa en Europa es imposible. La UE está construida alrededor de Francia y Alemania que son las potencias dominantes. Todo en la UE está construido alrededor de esa premisa: la suma Francia+Alemania es es capaz de imponer sus intereses a todos los demás. De ahí el brexit. La entrada de Rusia alteraría ese equilibrio y Francia y Alemania nunca lo van a permitir, no van a rebajar su posición geopolitica para mejorar la rusa. Podemos hablar si quieres de como poco a poco Alemania ha jugado mejor sus cartas, pinta mucho más que Francia y es el principal beneficiario de la UE, pero eso no altera el hecho fundamental: la suma les sigue dando para mangonear la UE.


----------



## Trajanillo (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo hemos dicho mil veces: Usar armas nucleares tácticas es dejar a todos los firmantes del Tratado de No Proliferación Nuclear como subnormales. Su uso implicaría que todo país que pueda se va a poner a fabricar armas nucleares al día siguiente del primer uso de esa arma. Un desastre absoluto que solo un descerebrado ruso podría contemplar.



De momento el unico que ha tirado una, bueno dos, bombas nucleares son los americanos, lo de los rusos está por ver y lo del tratado de no prolifereción nuclear es un cuento para que solo los que tenían bombas atomicas cuando se firmo pudieran tenerlas. Tu te crees que si España hubiera podido terminar su programa nuclear nos estarían ninguneando como nos ningunean?


----------



## Gotthard (13 Abr 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Una Eurasia no lo van a tolerar un imperio Talasocratico como Usa. Desde inglaterra a Usa su política se basa en evitar un dominador sobre Europa/Asía.
> 
> 
> Un peligro ya no solo superior en población, como lo es China, sino en recursos que haría inutil el dominio de los mares del imperio anglosionista.
> ...



Esta claro, y la doctrina Monroe 2.0 que nos llevan administrando desde la Primera Guerra Mundial que ellos provocaron y la Segunda que ellos provocaron tambien va en esa linea. Ahora van a provocar la Tercera. Es increible como nadie quiere verlo. Es tan simple como un "qui prodest" a toda la historia del siglo XX y parte del XXI y todo te lleva a la Casa Blanca.


----------



## Gotthard (13 Abr 2022)

pgas dijo:


> Merkel qué??? es una cínica, la UE le pedía al gobierno de Yakunovit exclusividad económica, Rusia no, asi que culo mantecoso es tan responsable del maidan como Khol de yugoeslavia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo hablo de la relacion Alemania - Rusia, la grosspolitik tu aqui me metes la politica de bajo nivel con Ucrania. Si bien Kohl metio hocico en Zagreb hasta las orejas, y eso esta claro y es Historia, Merkel se puso bastante de perfil con Ucrania, lo veia como un escollo en la relación vertebral con Rusia.


----------



## Teuro (13 Abr 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> *¡Despertemos! Estamos al borde del estallido de la Tercera Guerra Mundial*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y sin embargo la OTAN es el único reducto que le quedan a las democracias para no ser conquistadas por Rusia, China e Islámicos. Si no existiera la OTAN hace décadas que no quedaría ninguna democracia en Europa. En el caso asiático es similar, sin EEUU Taiwan y Corea del Sur no existirían y supongo que Japón lo hubiera convertido China en una nación feudal más cerca de Sudan que del Japón actual.


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Si Pakistan se destabiliza, lo pueden aprovechar los talibanes del vecino Afganistán, para proclamar el Pastunistán, región que comprende a la etnia pastún.
> 
> Recordad que los talibanes no son wahabíes y su moral para la sociedad tiene más que ver con sus _orígenes pastunes_ aunque también con el islam.
> 
> ...



Exactamente. Y luego se separa el Baluchistán y china tendría vía libre hasta el mar , porque lo probable es que sea China quien controle Afganistán de alguna manera. Lo que pasa es que entonces Pakistán queda reducido al valle del Indo con más de 200M de habitantes ,les iba a quedar un país peculiar, un hilo de campos de cultivo superpoblaods incapaz de alimentarse, problema este que de todos modos ya tienen.

Pakistán es otro potencial estado fallido sin una auténtica historia e identidad nacional (un poco como Ucrania), y sobrevive jugando a dos bandas entre USA y China. El problema vendrá cuando le exijan que entre en el bloqueo a China, porque China necesita Gwadar y acabará llevando allí ferrocarril y autopista y probablemente montando una base naval.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (13 Abr 2022)

giovachapin dijo:


> Y de estas hay que ver, cuantas llegan a los ucros, cuantas son destruitas antes siquiera de usarlas, cuantas paran en manos rusas, y cuantas paran en el mercado negro.



Es que de la teoría a la practica hay un trecho muy grande, y la mayoría del material occidental esta sobrevalorado por la publicidad
De hecho ya siquiera se ven la sombrillas que pusieron al principio, pero tampoco se han visto apenas videos de éxitos de un arma de la que se supone han lanzado ya cientos, ni lo rusos han perdido miles de carros como se decía hace semanas
Y ahora con el cambio de estrategia a la guerra de frentes, aun serán menos efectivos


----------



## Trajanillo (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Y sin embargo la OTAN es el único reducto que le quedan a las democracias para no ser conquistadas por Rusia, China e Islámicos. Si no existiera la OTAN hace décadas que no quedaría ninguna democracia en Europa. En el caso asiático es similar, sin EEUU Taiwan y Corea del Sur no existirían y supongo que Japón lo hubiera convertido China en una nación feudal más cerca de Sudan que del Japón actual.



Sinceramente tu crees que vives en una democracia? Porque te dejan votar cada 4 años, porque hay igualdad de genero, lgtbi y demás pamplinadas? No vivimos en una democracia, vivimos en una dictadura light, pero dictadura al fin y al cabo


----------



## Yomateix (13 Abr 2022)

O en otras palabras, ningún país del mundo debería impedirnos a nosotros EEUU, tomar todos sus recursos, cuando queramos y al precio que queramos, porque somos los EEUU y todos deben rendirnos pleitesia, de lo contrario tomaremos medida....como meter a Europa en una guerra en la que no pintaba nada. Deberían venderle la gasolina todo lo barata que el considerase oportuno.....irónico considerando que Biden nos vende su gas a España entre un 40-50% más caro del que se lo comprabamos a Rusia. Que ellos vendan sus productos lo más caros posibles aprovechandose de esta guerra es algo que hay que aplaudir y agradecer....pero a EEUU el resto de países han de venderles sus productos al precio que ellos dicten y estar agradecidos por ello.


"Durante un acto en Iowa, Biden dijo este martes que "*la capacidad de los estadounidenses para llenar el depósito, no debería depender de un dictador* declarando una guerra y cometiendo genocidio del otro lado del mundo". Biden dio este argumento para explicar que la inflación llegó a una cifra récord en marzo, cercana al 8'5% , debido, en gran parte, "*al aumento de la gasolina de Putin*", resumió Biden."


----------



## kelden (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Y sin embargo la OTAN es el único reducto que le quedan a las democracias para no ser conquistadas por Rusia, China e Islámicos. Si no existiera la OTAN hace décadas que no quedaría ninguna democracia en Europa. En el caso asiático es similar, sin EEUU Taiwan y Corea del Sur no existirían y supongo que Japón lo hubiera convertido China en una nación feudal más cerca de Sudan que del Japón actual.



Qué desayunas tu? Captagón?


----------



## pgas (13 Abr 2022)

*Sergey Glazyev: Los resultados de la agresión estadounidense que son positivos para Rusia*

10/4/2022

Según se dice, no hay nada más práctico que una buena teoría. La teoría del desarrollo económico a largo plazo que he estado desarrollando durante muchos años, revelando los patrones de los cambios periódicos en las estructuras tecnológicas y económicas mundiales, hizo posible prever muchos acontecimientos dramáticos inesperados: el aumento y la caída de los precios del petróleo en la década de 2000; la crisis financiera mundial de 2008; el desencadenamiento por parte de Washington de una guerra híbrida mundial contra China y Rusia, incluyendo una guerra comercial contra China y una escalada de sanciones financieras contra Rusia, hasta el cultivo de un régimen rusófobo-nazi en Ucrania y el actual conflicto armado.

Empecemos con un breve resumen de los fundamentos teóricos. Actualmente estamos viviendo un período de cambio de patrones tecnológicos y mundiales, que siempre va acompañado de crisis económicas estructurales y guerras mundiales, respectivamente. El cambio de patrones tecnológicos comienza con un aumento múltiple de los precios de la energía, tras lo cual las economías de los principales países del mundo se sumergen en un estado de depresión prolongada, cuya salida se produce a través de una "tormenta de innovaciones" tras el colapso de las burbujas financieras resultantes del flujo de capital de las industrias obsoletas hacia el mercado financiero. Durante este periodo, las tensiones político-militares se intensifican y la carrera armamentística impulsa a la economía a entrar en una nueva y larga ola de crecimiento basada en un nuevo orden tecnológico. Durante este periodo, se abre una ventana de oportunidad para el avance económico de nuevos líderes tecnológicos, no agobiados por la inmovilización del capital en industrias obsoletas. Este periodo se está cerrando actualmente con el salto postCOVID de China e India hacia los líderes del desarrollo técnico y económico mundial basado en un nuevo orden tecnológico, cuyo núcleo es un complejo de tecnologías nano, bioingeniería, información, digitales, aditivas y cognitivas.

Al mismo tiempo, se está produciendo una transición hacia un nuevo orden económico mundial, cuyo núcleo también se formó en el Sudeste Asiático sobre la base de un nuevo sistema convergente de gestión del desarrollo socioeconómico, que combina la planificación estratégica centralizada y la competencia de mercado, el control estatal de las infraestructuras financieras y materiales y la iniciativa empresarial privada, en el que el Estado integra los intereses de diversos grupos sociales en torno al objetivo común de aumentar el bienestar de la población sobre la base de un rápido desarrollo económico. Como siempre ocurre en estos períodos, la élite dirigente de los países centrales del orden económico mundial saliente provoca una guerra mundial para mantener su hegemonía global. En nuestro caso, la élite financiera y de poder estadounidense está desplegando una guerra híbrida con el objetivo de caotizar a los países que no controla, incluidos los líderes del nuevo orden económico y tecnológico mundial.

Objetivamente, los principales rivales de EE.UU. y de la UE son China e India, cuyos índices de desarrollo son muchas veces superiores y que forman el núcleo de un nuevo orden económico mundial, que ya produce y exporta más productos. Pero la élite gobernante subjetiva de EE.UU. y de la UE busca aplastar a Rusia, considerándola tradicionalmente como su principal adversario geopolítico. Al mismo tiempo, eligieron Ucrania como dirección del golpe principal, de nuevo de acuerdo con sus ideas geopolíticas de siglos pasados. Aquí siguen claramente los preceptos de Brzezinski, Hitler, Bismarck, así como de las coronas austriaca e inglesa, que durante dos siglos han tratado de arrancar a Ucrania de Rusia, dividiendo el mundo ruso en partes antagónicas con el objetivo de su posterior aniquilación en una guerra intestina. Pero, hoy, tratando de infligirnos el máximo daño para mantener su hegemonía mundial, están reforzando significativamente la posición de China, a favor de la cual se está desplazando la explotación de los recursos naturales rusos y el mercado de la UEE. Este error geopolítico catastrófico para Ucrania de los dirigentes occidentales acelera bruscamente el cambio de las estructuras económicas mundiales y el ascenso del sudeste asiático en relación con la alianza del Atlántico Norte.

Debido a las leyes objetivas del cambio de las estructuras económicas mundiales, Estados Unidos perderá la guerra híbrida mundial desatada por ellos. En un arrebato de rusofobia, ya han jugado su as de triunfo contra Rusia: la cuestión de la moneda mundial. Tras las "sanciones infernales" impuestas contra Rusia, con la detención de todos los activos rusos en dólares, euros, libras y yenes, estas monedas perdieron automáticamente su condición de monedas de reserva mundial. El resto de los países se enfrentan a la urgente necesidad de crear un nuevo sistema monetario y financiero independiente de ellas. Rusia podría tomar la delantera en este proceso, si no fuera por el dominio de los agentes de influencia estadounidenses en el sector bancario y financiero.
El libro "La última guerra mundial", publicado hace 6 años, fundamentó la necesidad de crear una amplia coalición antibélica basada en

- el rechazo al uso del dólar como moneda mundial

- la introducción de un embargo a la importación de equipos informáticos y al uso de las tecnologías de la información y la comunicación de los países que se nieguen a celebrar una convención mundial contra el ciberterrorismo (principalmente Estados Unidos)

- la imposición de sanciones a los países que violen la convención internacional sobre la prohibición del desarrollo y el uso de armas biológicas (ahora es obvio que también se trata de Estados Unidos).

Si hace 6 años los líderes de los países de la OCS y del BRICS, objetivamente interesados en prevenir la guerra híbrida global desatada por Estados Unidos, hubieran empezado a aplicar estas propuestas, hoy la agresión estadounidense se habría detenido. Si se hubieran aplicado las propuestas justificadas por el autor en 2014 para proteger no sólo a Crimea, sino también a las otras nueve regiones del sur y el este de Ucrania de los títeres rusófobos estadounidenses que tomaron el poder en Kiev, entonces no sería necesaria ninguna operación militar. La población de estas regiones se dirigió a nosotros con un llamamiento para que los protegiéramos de los nazis propiciados por las agencias de inteligencia estadounidenses.

Durante los 8 años de ocupación por parte de los servicios de inteligencia estadounidenses y británicos, se reformó la conciencia pública de la población ucraniana, y la generación más joven fue educada en un espíritu rusófobo. La geopolítica estadounidense no dejó a los dirigentes rusos otra opción que lanzar una operación militar especial para evitar el exterminio masivo de la población rusa en el Donbass. Se declararon los objetivos correctos de la desnazificación y desmilitarización de Ucrania. El problema, sin embargo, es que esto es exactamente lo que el enemigo esperaba de nosotros, arrinconándonos con las fuerzas de los nazis ucranianos que levantaron. Tan pronto como empezamos a destruirlos, nos golpearon con recursos informativos preparados de antemano y con sanciones monetarias y financieras.

Es muy importante entender que la iniciativa en los principales frentes de la guerra híbrida global -informativo-cognitivo y monetario-financiero- pertenece por completo al enemigo, y la guerra se desarrolla según su escenario planificado de antemano. Estas sanciones habrían seguido en cualquier caso - si no hubiéramos lanzado una operación militar especial nosotros mismos, entonces nos habríamos visto obligados a ello por un ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Donbass en condiciones mucho peores. Pero nos encontramos con una trampa tendida por los servicios de inteligencia estadounidenses y británicos, que inundaron los medios de comunicación mundiales con una corriente de asesinatos en masa de ciudadanos ucranianos organizados bajo su dirección por los militares ucranianos, atribuidos al ejército ruso. De este modo, están ganando la batalla de la opinión pública mundial contra nosotros, y también se han llevado más de un billón de activos rusos situados en su jurisdicción. Esto también podría haberse evitado si nuestras autoridades monetarias hubieran seguido las recomendaciones justificadas en el libro mencionado.

Sin embargo, a pesar de la derrota en el frente informativo y cognitivo y de las fuertes pérdidas en el frente monetario y financiero, Rusia se ha fortalecido significativamente en el frente interno. En primer lugar, la influencia de la quinta columna de agentes de influencia estadounidenses se ha debilitado bruscamente; aunque la oligarquía compradora, en un esfuerzo por mantener los ahorros exportados desde Rusia, salta por encima de sus pantalones para demostrar su lealtad a Washington y Londres, allí se les ve como una carta gastada. Muchos agentes de influencia extranjeros, que envenenan diariamente la conciencia pública en los medios de comunicación, simplemente huyen. En segundo lugar, como resultado de las sanciones impuestas, se anuló automáticamente la norma presupuestaria, según la cual los ingresos del presupuesto por concepto de petróleo y gas se invertían en las obligaciones de los países de la OTAN. Ahora estos cientos de miles de millones de rublos se ponen a disposición del gobierno y pueden gastarse en fines constructivos. En tercer lugar, con sus sanciones, el enemigo de hecho detuvo la exportación de capital de Rusia, lo que crea oportunidades financieras para duplicar las inversiones en el desarrollo de su propia economía. En cuarto lugar, liberado de la manipulación de los especuladores estadounidenses, el rublo se ha fortalecido significativamente incluso sin reservas de divisas. Y debido a la prohibición de las transacciones en dólares y euros, se convierte en una moneda de reserva regional. En quinto lugar, la retirada voluntaria de las empresas occidentales del mercado ruso abre oportunidades antes impensables de sustitución de importaciones.

Si aprovechamos correctamente todos estos resultados positivos de la agresión estadounidense para Rusia, en lugar de la caída prevista de la actividad económica en un 10% del PIB este año, podemos obtener un 10% de su crecimiento. Pero para ello es necesario reconstruir todo el sistema de gestión del desarrollo de la economía rusa sobre la base de los principios del nuevo orden económico mundial.
Incluir la política monetaria debe convertirse en una parte de la planificación estratégica, al igual que el sistema bancario debe trabajar para invertir en la consecución de los objetivos de desarrollo socioeconómico previstos por el Estado.

Al calor de las sanciones antirrusas, los Estados Unidos se pusieron en marcha con fuerza, desacreditando no sólo el dólar y socavando la confianza en el sistema monetario y financiero mundial basado en él, sino también dándonos la oportunidad de aportar pruebas irrefutables de las violaciones de la convención internacional sobre la prohibición de las armas biológicas, así como de la total falsedad de su política de información. Si realmente es imposible engañar al mundo entero todo el tiempo, entonces pronto los dirigentes estadounidenses quedarán expuestos en las violaciones de las normas fundamentales de la seguridad internacional, en las mentiras totales de sus declaraciones y posición internacional y, en última instancia, en los crímenes contra la humanidad. Este debería ser el objetivo de nuestra política exterior. La aparente solidez del bloque de la OTAN puede ser socavada por nuestra política activa y coherente en esta dirección. También están dadas las condiciones para la formación de una amplia coalición antibélica en torno a las áreas mencionadas: convenios internacionales sobre seguridad biológica y cibernética .

En otras palabras, hay buenas oportunidades para nuestra contraofensiva en la guerra híbrida global. En sus principales frentes, el enemigo ha agotado sus principales fuerzas y ya no es capaz de infligirnos daños. Tras el arresto de todos los activos rusos bajo su jurisdicción, no tenemos otra opción que crear nuestro propio sistema monetario y financiero soberano, capaz de multiplicar la actividad de inversión e innovación en nuestra economía. Después de fabricar flujos de noticias falsas evidentes sobre los crímenes de guerra en Ucrania, se ha llegado a un límite, tras el cual la conciencia pública comienza a aclararse y a comprender gradualmente que estos crímenes fueron cometidos por los militares ucranianos bajo la dirección de los comisarios estadounidenses y británicos. Tras el bloqueo de las relaciones económicas exteriores de Rusia con la UE, se intensifican los procesos de crisis económica en esta última, a los que pronto se sumarán los problemas sociales debido a la inevitable nueva oleada de refugiados hambrientos procedentes de África.

El mundo occidental está hoy al borde de una catástrofe, que se acercó mucho debido a las sanciones antirrusas, suicidas para Europa, y a la guerra desatada por los servicios de inteligencia británicos y estadounidenses en Ucrania. Sólo hay que aguantar; no sucumbir a las sanciones, porque no se detendrán; no abandonar los territorios liberados del mundo ruso en Ucrania, porque allí vive la población rusa, cuyo apoyo necesitamos realmente; no negociar con los títeres estadounidenses, porque seguramente volverán a engañar; no dejarse engañar por las ofertas de dar un paso atrás a cambio de una descongelación de activos, porque va en contra de la ley y hay que impugnar estas decisiones; no devolver dólares, euros y libras a nuestra economía, porque esto llevará a la reanudación de la exportación de capitales.

Y construir rápidamente un sistema moderno de gestión del desarrollo económico basado en el nuevo orden económico mundial, que ha demostrado ser brillante en China, India y otros países. Crear coaliciones con ellos para la rápida formación de un nuevo sistema monetario, financiero, comercial y económico mundial independiente de Estados Unidos y sus satélites. El modo de hacerlo se describe en mis libros. Para no buscar, me remitiré de nuevo a los libros "Salto al futuro" y "Gestión del desarrollo económico", donde, basándose en la teoría fundamental del desarrollo económico a largo plazo, se fundamentan las propuestas para la transición a una política de desarrollo avanzado de nuestra economía basada en un nuevo orden tecnológico mediante la creación de instituciones de un nuevo orden económico mundial.

Mi teoría del desarrollo económico a largo plazo como proceso de cambio de las estructuras tecnológicas y económicas mundiales funciona. Las previsiones elaboradas sobre su base se hacen realidad y las medidas propuestas aportan beneficios tangibles. Me gustaría mucho que los lectores de nuestro canal, entre los que probablemente haya jóvenes especialistas en el campo de la gestión, la tuvieran en cuenta.

Traducción DeepL

++++



Gotthard dijo:


> Yo hablo de la relacion Alemania - Rusia, la grosspolitik tu aqui me metes la politica de bajo nivel con Ucrania. Si bien Kohl metio hocico en Zagreb hasta las orejas, y eso esta claro y es Historia, Merkel se puso bastante de perfil con Ucrania, lo veia como un escollo en la relación vertebral con Rusia.




y yo te hablo de Bismarck, Ucrania no es un asunto interno de los estadounidenses, los vencedores del maidan, sino de la nación rusa. Eso lo sabe cualquiera menos la tontiloca de merkel?


----------



## Teuro (13 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Yo digo que antes de las elecciones de Noviembre en USA hay golpe de estado y Biden se muere. Y lo digo en serio. La jugada le está saliendo como el culo,los resultados son contrarios a lo esperado y eso se paga. Vaya si se paga ....



A mi me da la impresión de que Biden no manda nada en EEUU, en todo caso no es descartable algún pacto final EEUU-Rusia, en cuanto Rusia se vea muy acorralada o EEUU considere que la factura militar Rusa ya es suficiente. También existe la posibilidad de que la "resilencia" rusa sea capaz a medio plazo de romper el bloque otánico debido a la crisis económica, cuanto más larga la guerra más posibilidades de que esto ocurra.


----------



## kelden (13 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Sinceramente tu crees que vives en una democracia? Porque te dejan votar cada 4 años, porque hay igualdad de genero, lgtbi y demás pamplinadas? No vivimos en una democracia, vivimos en una dictadura light, pero dictadura al fin y al cabo



La democracia existe en Suiza y poco más. Por cierto el pais más viejo de europa· En mil doscientos y pico firmaron el contrato que formó el pais.


----------



## Trajanillo (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A mi me da la impresión de que Biden no manda nada en EEUU, en todo caso no es descartable algún pacto final EEUU-Rusia, en cuanto Rusia se vea muy acorralada o EEUU considere que la factura militar Rusa ya es suficiente. También existe la posibilidad de que la "resilencia" rusa sea capaz a medio plazo de romper el bloque otánico debido a la crisis económica, cuanto más larga la guerra más posibilidades de que esto ocurra.



Mira te doy la razón en lo de Biden, respecto a los pactos lo dudo bastante mientras siga Biden y sobre la tercera pues tambien de acuerdo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Abr 2022)

En breve hay que negociar por los prisioneros franceses....si es que los hay

" El presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, planea realizar nuevas llamadas telefónicas con el líder ruso Vladimir Putin y el presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky en los próximos días, dijo en France 2. "


----------



## Yomateix (13 Abr 2022)

*Migraciones permite que los refugiados ucranios accedan a las ayudas alquiler sin pasar por centros de acogida*
La Secretaría de Estado de Migraciones ha dictado instrucciones para que los refugiados ucranios que están en el sistema de acogida puedan acceder rápidamente a ayudas al alquiler y de manutención, que les permitan vivir por su cuenta sin necesidad de pasar al menos seis meses en recursos de acogida temporales como sí se exige a otros colectivos. La medida, dictada el pasado viernes, acelera el proceso de integración pensado para todos los refugiados y permite a los desplazados por la guerra de Ucrania ser más independientes y, al mismo tiempo, contar con ayuda económica y el acompañamiento de las ONG especializadas en la atención a refugiados, asistencia, psicológica, formación y orientación para el empleo, clases de español… Actualmente, España tiene desplegadas unas 24.000 plazas para los desplazados por la invasión rusa y mantiene ocupadas algo menos de 18.000. Además está en marcha un plan de acogimiento familiar en el que ya se han apuntado 2.000 personas dispuestas a acoger.


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Abr 2022)

Sesión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa Igor Konashenkov a las 10:00 horas del 13 de abril de 2022 sobre el progreso de la operación especial en Ucrania

▪Durante la noche, misiles marítimos y aéreos de alta precisión en las áreas de los asentamientos de SADOVOE y CHUDNOV destruyeron dos grandes depósitos de cohetes y armas de artillería de las tropas ucranianas. Además, cuatro helicópteros ucranianos fueron destruidos en el aeródromo militar MIRGOROD: dos Mi-24 y dos Mi-8.

▪La aviación operacional-táctica de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas golpeó 46 instalaciones militares de Ucrania. Entre ellos: dos puestos de mando y una estación de radar en el área de BOROVOE, dos instalaciones de sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple, así como 4 áreas de concentración de equipo militar ucraniano en las áreas de BOROVOE y PESKY-RADKOVSKYE.

▪Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron dos vehículos aéreos no tripulados en el aire sobre el pueblo de AFANASIEVKA.

▪Fuerzas de misiles y artillería alcanzaron 693 objetivos enemigos, de los cuales: 676 concentraciones de personal y equipo, 11 puestos de mando, 5 depósitos logísticos.

▪En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial han sido destruidos: 130 aviones, 103 helicópteros, 244 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 447 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 2169 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 243 instalaciones de lanzamiento múltiple sistemas de cohetes, 931 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros, así como 2076 unidades de vehículos militares especiales.

▪En la ciudad de MARIUPOL, en el área de la planta metalúrgica "que lleva el nombre de Ilich", como resultado de acciones ofensivas exitosas de las fuerzas armadas rusas y las unidades policiales de la República Popular de Donetsk, 1026 militares ucranianos de la 36.ª Infantería de Marina La brigada depusieron voluntariamente las armas.

Hay 162 oficiales y 47 mujeres militares entre los militares rendidos de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas.

Ciento cincuenta y un militares ucranianos heridos de la 36ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina recibieron atención médica primaria en el lugar, después de lo cual fueron trasladados al hospital de la ciudad de MARIUPOL para recibir tratamiento.
#Rusia Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Sesión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa Igor Konashenkov a las 10:00 horas del 13 de abril de 2022 sobre el progreso de la operación especial en Ucrania
> 
> ▪Durante la noche, misiles marítimos y aéreos de alta precisión en las áreas de los asentamientos de SADOVOE y CHUDNOV destruyeron dos grandes depósitos de cohetes y armas de artillería de las tropas ucranianas. Además, cuatro helicópteros ucranianos fueron destruidos en el aeródromo militar MIRGOROD: dos Mi-24 y dos Mi-8.
> 
> ...



47 mujeres que decidieron rendirse….que sorpresa.


----------



## porconsiguiente (13 Abr 2022)

chapuzator dijo:


> Joder chiques, este hilo me tiene desconcertado, se puede ser prorruso sin ser comunissssta y se puede ser pro ucrajarlniano sin ser fatxa, que coses.
> 
> Esta guerra y que quieren quitar las tapas en Graná van a acabar con el mundo tal y como lo conocemos.



Y se te ha olvidado decir que "el coletas" ya no tiene coletas.


----------



## Eslacaña (13 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Sesión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa Igor Konashenkov a las 10:00 horas del 13 de abril de 2022 sobre el progreso de la operación especial en Ucrania
> 
> ▪Durante la noche, misiles marítimos y aéreos de alta precisión en las áreas de los asentamientos de SADOVOE y CHUDNOV destruyeron dos grandes depósitos de cohetes y armas de artillería de las tropas ucranianas. Además, cuatro helicópteros ucranianos fueron destruidos en el aeródromo militar MIRGOROD: dos Mi-24 y dos Mi-8.
> 
> ...



Próxima parada: Odessa


----------



## Teuro (13 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Sinceramente tu crees que vives en una democracia? Porque te dejan votar cada 4 años, porque hay igualdad de genero, lgtbi y demás pamplinadas? No vivimos en una democracia, vivimos en una dictadura light, pero dictadura al fin y al cabo



En cuanto a libertades de opinión y actuación vivimos considerablemente mejor que en Rusia, donde te detienen por manifestarte contra la guerra, y en China, donde hay un carnet por puntos de buen ciudadano. Ya si me hablas de Corea del Norte o Irán pues una distancia sideral. Sin ir más lejos en España en los últimos años se ha destituido a un gobierno mediante una moción de censura, expulsado a un líder de la oposición autoritario que quiso hacer trampas en una votación con una urna amañada y expulsado a otro líder de la oposición por conspirar contra otro líder rival de su mismo partido. ¿Hay mafia?, Si claro, y dónde no, ¿Estos casos ocurrirían en naciones totalitarias? Jamás, allí el poder es total.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Abr 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Próxima parada: Odessa



Si fuese así, ya no habría ninguna duda del objetivo de Putin. Veremos.


----------



## kelden (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A mi me da la impresión de que Biden no manda nada en EEUU, en todo caso no es descartable algún pacto final EEUU-Rusia, en cuanto Rusia se vea muy acorralada o EEUU considere que la factura militar Rusa ya es suficiente. También existe la posibilidad de que la "resilencia" rusa sea capaz a medio plazo de romper el bloque otánico debido a la crisis económica, cuanto más larga la guerra más posibilidades de que esto ocurra.




A ver .... a los aparatos rusos y chinos no le interesa ya ningún pacto con Occidente. Lo que están haciendo es apartarse para que la mierda no les salpique.

Estados unidos soltó hace muchos años dos bolitas de nieve montaña abajo y hoy se han convertido en aludes inmensos que se le están viniendo encima:

1.- Arruinarse en la guerra de Vietnam y meterse en la espiral dinero fiat / deuda de la que no han salido desde entonces y
2.- Ningunear a Rusia después de la caida de la URSS.

Hoy las bolitas son aludes y como buenos imbéciles que son en vez de hacer lo inteligente (buscar una roca bien grande, meterse detrás, esperar a que pase y rezar para que no salpique) cogen la escopeta y, como John Wayne, se ponen en su camino y empiezan a dispararle. Una forma como otra cualquiera de morir. Bueno, el alud se los va a llevar por delante y de paso a nosotros.


----------



## Trajanillo (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En cuanto a libertades de opinión y actuación vivimos considerablemente mejor que en Rusia, donde te detienen por manifestarte contra la guerra, y en China, donde hay un carnet por puntos de buen ciudadano. Ya si me hablas de Corea del Norte o Irán pues una distancia sideral. Sin ir más lejos en España en los últimos años se ha destituido a un gobierno mediante una moción de censura, expulsado a un líder de la oposición autoritario que quiso hacer trampas en una votación con una urna amañada y expulsado a otro líder de la oposición por conspirar contra otro líder rival de su mismo partido. ¿Hay mafia?, Si claro, y dónde no, ¿Estos casos ocurrirían en naciones totalitarias? Jamás, allí el poder es total.



Aqui te censuran canales que no quieren que veas, la redes sociales te banean si no dices algo que les guste ¿Esto es libertad de opinión? detenerte? Si tuvieramos un conflicto armado en España por ejemplo una guerra con Marruecos y salieras a protestar a favor de Marruecos vaya que ibas a la trena, vivimos en un espejismo democratico.


----------



## visaman (13 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Lo pondrá chusky en su hilo esto?



waou una maxim pompom un clásico oiga


----------



## Argentium (13 Abr 2022)

*Bajan las nominaciones de gas ruso para Eslovaquia – Reuters*
09:33 || 13/04/2022


----------



## Roedr (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo hemos dicho mil veces: Usar armas nucleares tácticas es dejar a todos los firmantes del Tratado de No Proliferación Nuclear como subnormales. Su uso implicaría que todo país que pueda se va a poner a fabricar armas nucleares al día siguiente del primer uso de esa arma. *Un desastre absoluto que solo un descerebrado ruso podría contemplar.*



Pues hasta ahora, a pesar de derrotas humillantes y de ser la mayor potencia nuclear del planeta, no han usado nada parecido. USA en cambio tiene gran experiencia en nukear centros de ciudades en guerras ya ganadas. Que la propaganda no nos nuble.


----------



## Azrael_II (13 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . El Ministerio de Defensa ruso confirma que 1.026 soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se rindieron en Mariúpol
> 
> se encuentran 162 oficiales, así como 47 mujeres.



Como ves RT?


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En cuanto a libertades de opinión y actuación vivimos considerablemente mejor que en Rusia, donde te detienen por manifestarte contra la guerra, y en China, donde hay un carnet por puntos de buen ciudadano. Ya si me hablas de Corea del Norte o Irán pues una distancia sideral. Sin ir más lejos en España en los últimos años se ha destituido a un gobierno mediante una moción de censura, expulsado a un líder de la oposición autoritario que quiso hacer trampas en una votación con una urna amañada y expulsado a otro líder de la oposición por conspirar contra otro líder rival de su mismo partido. ¿Hay mafia?, Si claro, y dónde no, ¿Estos casos ocurrirían en naciones totalitarias? Jamás, allí el poder es total.



Me temo que los atisbos de democracia que hemos tenido se están acabando y la reciente crisis es la prueba. Con el ridículo pretexto de no vulnerar la intimidad no se utilizaron jamás medios de rastreo mínimamente invasivos que habrían sido de enorme utilidad y en su lugar hemos visto la cara más feroz del totalitarismo sanitario en países que imaginábamos "liberales". Y sólo acaba de empezar la cosa porque se nos viene una brutal crisis energética y eso significa racionamiento, incompatible con cualquier sabor de democracia.

En todo Occidente solo hay un país con elecciones decentes garantizadas y es Francia, el único sin voto postal, pero como tiene elección a doble vuelta al final de nada va a servir , nos vamos a la mierda y a la miseria en cualquier caso.

Es cierto que nos queda a veces cierta independencia judicial (más o menos según el país ) y algo, cada vez menos, de libertades, pero vamos cuesta abajo y sin frenos. En realidad es que la democracia es incompatible con la escasez y también con los cambios demográficos forzados, y desde ambos vamos a tener sobredosis próximamente.en ambos casos porque lo buscan grupos a los que nadie ha elegido pero tienen el poder absoluto.


----------



## visaman (13 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> El punto no siquiera es ese... ¿te has puesto a pensar en todos los tiktoks de ucranianos fardando de haber reventado tanques rusos?... ¿crees que en una guerra "de verdad" le dejas a tus enemigos la bromita de humillarte?
> 
> Pues hasta el último ucraniano puede -al menos todavía- llamar a su novia por el móvil o sacarse fotos mientras le corta el cuello a un soldado ruso para subirlas al Instagram... y regresar a su hogar, bañarse con agua caliente y buscar una cerveza fría en el refri para ver la televisión... y todo eso con la estufa encendida con gas ruso.
> 
> Ya me dirás tú lo malo que son los "orco-rusos".



buenos días oye a como tenéis la inflación allí en usa subiendo y los bancos de alimentos desabastecidos de algunas cosas por el precio, sube alientos vivienda en alquiler y gasolina


----------



## Billy Ray (13 Abr 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> "Un conflicto prolongado...", es el sueño húmedo de cualquier contratista de defensa o fabricante de armas.
> 
> Y encima tienen a ucranianos dispuestos a morir portando esas armas...., se tienen que estar pegando unas fiestas de coca hasta las trancas.



Contratistas y comisionistas, es decir, politicos en DC y militares del Pentagono.


----------



## thanos2 (13 Abr 2022)

Os imagináis todo esto sin vías alternativas de información para saber la verdad? 

Os imagináis saber solo lo que te cuentan las portadas de periódicos y telediarios como en los años 80 y 90?


----------



## Eslacaña (13 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Si fuese así, ya no habría ninguna duda del objetivo de Putin. Veremos.



Creo que Putin se equivocó metiéndose en el fregado.
Pero ya puestos, si yo fuese él lo tendría claro: Donbass y asilar a Ucrania del mar uniendo Crimea con Transitnia, son 150 km en línea recta. Ambos objetivos los tiene a la alcance de la mano, y si eso no es un triunfo, que baje Dios y lo vea.


----------



## Billy Ray (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En cuanto a libertades de opinión y actuación vivimos considerablemente mejor que en Rusia, donde te detienen por manifestarte contra la guerra, y en China, donde hay un carnet por puntos de buen ciudadano. Ya si me hablas de Corea del Norte o Irán pues una distancia sideral. Sin ir más lejos en España en los últimos años se ha destituido a un gobierno mediante una moción de censura, expulsado a un líder de la oposición autoritario que quiso hacer trampas en una votación con una urna amañada y expulsado a otro líder de la oposición por conspirar contra otro líder rival de su mismo partido. ¿Hay mafia?, Si claro, y dónde no, ¿Estos casos ocurrirían en naciones totalitarias? Jamás, allí el poder es total.



¿Sabe usted a quien detienen en Rusia por "opinar" o manifestarse?. Detienen a las ratas de Soros y a los traidores a sueldo de corporaciones masónicas occidentales. Aquí tambien habría que hacerlo si tuviéramos soberanía como ellos.


----------



## Roedr (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Y sin embargo la OTAN es el único reducto que le quedan a las democracias para no ser conquistadas por Rusia, China e Islámicos. Si no existiera la OTAN hace décadas que no quedaría ninguna democracia en Europa. En el caso asiático es similar, sin EEUU Taiwan y Corea del Sur no existirían y supongo que Japón lo hubiera convertido China en una nación feudal más cerca de Sudan que del Japón actual.



Sin la OTAN a nosotros Rusia nunca intentó conquistarnos, pregúntale a Franco. Lo que funciona históricamente en Europa son alianzas para frenar invasiones, como la de los turcos. Y siempre hay países que se dedican a joder mientras tanto. Bueno, pues mal que bien, tal mal no nos ha ido así.

Nuestro objetivo es defender nuestros intereses, no los de Alemania o USA.


----------



## BikeroII (13 Abr 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Os imagináis todo esto sin vías alternativas de información para saber la verdad?
> 
> Os imagináis saber solo lo que te cuentan las portadas de periódicos y telediarios como en los años 80 y 90?



Eso sigue pasando. Somos minoría los que buscamos fuera del Mainstream informativo. Más que nada porque cuesta trabajo y te hace replantearte constantemente tus opiniones, cosa que la gente no está dispuesto a hacer.


----------



## Impresionante (13 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Como ves RT?



Sin problema, estoy en españa.

Entiendo que tú no lo ves?

Será tu proveedor de datos, depende de la compañía te limita o no.

A mi no me dejan entrar en sputnik y tengo que hacerlo por vpn


----------



## Mitrofán (13 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Sinceramente tu crees que vives en una democracia? Porque te dejan votar cada 4 años, porque hay igualdad de genero, lgtbi y demás pamplinadas? No vivimos en una democracia, vivimos en una dictadura light, pero dictadura al fin y al cabo



en una distopía orwelliana.


----------



## vil. (13 Abr 2022)

Uno que pasaba... dijo:


> Peor es lo de Pakistán y la India (y bien reciente), y mira cómo en este tema se pusieron de acuerdo bien rápido. Ahora bien, al presidente pakistaní ya se lo han cargado los USA, y ahora gobierno títere inestable con las calles en rebeldía porque no quieren ser otro apéndice de USA. Eso sin contar con lo que puede suponer desestabilizar esa zona.
> 
> La realidad es que el resultado más importante de todo esto, a día de hoy, es la creación de un bloque asiático muy poderoso. Una polarización que bien se parece a lo que pasó en la previa a las anteriores guerras mundiales. Si eso no os hace levantar la ceja, yo ya no sé qué lo hará.



Son tontos a las tres... vienen a un foro de economía y de economía ni un pimiento... y cual si fueran forofos futboleros a remar y pagar por remar... no se puede ser más bobo, pero ni ejerciendo se llega...

La partida hoy se está jugando en dos frentes... por un lado Europa, por otro los países del golfo... y no tienen ni la menor idea de nada...

EE.UU. tiene un bien principal de EXPORTACION, su dolar... los mercados principales compradores de dicho material son los golfos y lo eran Rusia, a la par que países como los africanos, pero por motivos diferentes los sudamericanos también eran grandes demandantes de dicho material. China, junto con Japón eran también grandes pozos de demanda... por motivos diversos de esa demanda se han ido cayendo Rusia, China intenta reducirlo y... y... QUE ESTÁ PASANDO CON EUROPA Y LOS GOLFOS....

Como ya expliqué Europa está entrando en una VIETNAMIZACIÓN de la guerra de Ucrania, con esta lentitud, gastos tanto en sostenimiento de Ucrania como nación, como no menos la remesa de armas y de gente que sale de allí se van a comer las YA DEPAUPERADAS arcas de los países de la UE... el resultado más temprano que tarde es que Europa dejará de tener capacidad para comprar, que su inflación acabará mermando su capacidad importadora y a la par exportadora, dado que los costes energéticos tienden a ser cada día mayores, qué significa esto, pues algo bien simple, MENOS DOLARES para compras en el extranjeros...

Los golfos están en una situación compleja... deben su seguridad al Tio Sam y tienen ENORMES cantidades de dólares en ese sistema FINANCIERO que ha expropiado a RUSIA, ellos SON BIEN conscientes de lo que les podría pasar en caso de una deriva hacia un escenario en el que se opusieran al Tio Sam... encima sus países tiene inmensidad de bases... pero... pero... China coquetea con ellos intensamente y pretende darles una viabilidad financiera, Y LES MUESTRA como a RUSIA le están insuflando vida y capacidad para saltarse cualquier sanción...

EJEMPLOS...

India siempre ha jugado por libre, según sus intereses... pero no es estúpida y es consciente de que el mercado del Tio Sam está cada día más mermado y es incapaz de generar tipo alguno de tracción, no para sus más de 1000 millones de almas, pero China, con la que tiene sus más y sus menos es POTENCIALMENTE un mercado INMENSO... a la par de ello, sus recursos están en el medio oriente y en las repúblicas ex-sovíeticas y la propia Rusia, desde dónde puede recibir enormes cantidades de ellas, no menos de Oriente Medio y en esto COINCIDE con China mayormente, un entorno de paz y tranquilidad es bastante más adecuado para mantener su crecimiento que un entorno de hostilidad y por tanto LES CONVIENE esa realidad bastante más que la que ofrece el Tio Sam, que por otra parte es MIEDO y SANCIONES... a la par que salvarle el culo a Europa a costa de esos países, va a ser que no...

Y eso dejándo de lado a Indonesia que es otra potencia emergente...

Y quíen más a día de hoy INVIERTE en el mundo y en ESTRUCTURAS FISICAS, que mueven inmensidad de capitales y rentabilidad son LOS CHINOS, así que más temprano que tarde, HAY QUE SABER quíen es quíen en el mundo... el Tio Sam, sólo es finanzas y AMENAZAS...

Ese es el problema fundamental... dame PAN y no buenas palabras...


----------



## kelden (13 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Sabe usted a quien detienen en Rusia por "opinar" o manifestarse?. Detienen a las ratas de Soros y a los traidores a sueldo de corporaciones masónicas occidentales. Aquí tambien habría que hacerlo si tuviéramos soberanía como ellos.



Joder .... detienen al que lleva la contraria y pone en peligro al aparato del estado, como aquí.


----------



## JoséBatallas (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En cuanto a libertades de opinión y actuación vivimos considerablemente mejor que en Rusia, donde te detienen por manifestarte contra la guerra, y en China, donde hay un carnet por puntos de buen ciudadano. Ya si me hablas de Corea del Norte o Irán pues una distancia sideral. Sin ir más lejos en España en los últimos años se ha destituido a un gobierno mediante una moción de censura, expulsado a un líder de la oposición autoritario que quiso hacer trampas en una votación con una urna amañada y expulsado a otro líder de la oposición por conspirar contra otro líder rival de su mismo partido. ¿Hay mafia?, Si claro, y dónde no, ¿Estos casos ocurrirían en naciones totalitarias? Jamás, allí el poder es total.



Los partidos políticos no son más que organizaciones subvencionadas por la banca internacional, las grandes empresas y multinacionales, el poder del dinero se sitúa por encima de la propia política determinándola, es así como utilizan a los políticos como títeres que representan sus intereses, poniéndolos a su servicio y llevando a cabo decisiones antipopulares que únicamente benefician a esas oligarquías económicas que amparan el statu quo.

Es de esta forma como el poder económico de las oligarquías financieras instrumentaliza la causa pública y los mecanismos políticos para favorecer sus conveniencias, los partidos ya carecen de ideas y de cualquier sentido de Estado, todo se limita a una mera verborrea en la que sólo existe un cruce de acusaciones, vulgaridades e insultos gratuitos, es un verdadero teatro en el que se hace creer al electorado que existen diferencias entre esos grupos mayoritarios que están financiados por los mismos poderes económicos; *las únicas diferencias son coyunturales,* y estas sólo se limitan al ámbito del saqueo de los bienes públicos y a la disputa por puestos dentro del Estado.

Este enfrentamiento, entre políticos con otros políticos por el posicionamiento electoral, por un lado, y las peleas del gobierno de turno con la "oposición", por otro,* nunca se asocia con el establishment económico* (el poder detrás del trono) y marca la dinámica de la "información" que a diario consumen las mayorías.


Y aquí, se produce la primera distorsión reduccionista: La estructura *gerencial* (los políticos) es confundida con los *patrones* (el poder empresarial que controla el Estado capitalista y todo el sistema económico productivo).

Los que toman las decisiones estratégicas (a través de los políticos) son los *factores del poder económico* que hacen lobby de presión e influencia sobre el gobierno y los parlamentos.

Esta estrategia (de presentar al gerente como si fuera el patrón) está orientada a *hacer desaparecer la estructura del poder real* que controla los hilos del Estado por encima de los gobiernos y los sistemas parlamentarios y jurídicos


----------



## kelden (13 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Son tontos a las tres... vienen a un foro de economía y de economía ni un pimiento... y cual si fueran forofos futboleros a remar y pagar por remar... no se puede ser más bobo, pero ni ejerciendo se llega...
> 
> La partida hoy se está jugando en dos frentes... por un lado Europa, por otro los países del golfo... y no tienen ni la menor idea de nada...
> 
> ...




Vamos hacia un Mercado Común Asiático. Poco a poco, como ya pasó en Europa después de la IIGM, los paises asiáticos se dan cuenta de que es mejor aparcar las rencillas históricas que puedan tener y trabajar en grupo. Sobre todo si desde fuera no te ofrecen nada y solo te piden sumisión. La hostia que le ha salpicao el hindú al yanki se ha oido hasta aquí.


----------



## Billy Ray (13 Abr 2022)

Esta chica es burbujista...


----------



## vettonio (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## kelden (13 Abr 2022)

Dejaros de chorradas. Eso son guerras culturales para el ganao. Aquí predominan los intereses del capital occidental, en rusia los del ruso y en china los del chino.

Rusia no va a la guerra para defender a los machitos ortodoxos blancos. Va a la guerra para defender y mejorar su futuro económico y su seguridad militar. Los machitos ortodoxos blancos y las tradiciones se la soplan.


----------



## kikepm (13 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Nos "invitaron"a entrar en la OTAN



La entrevista no tiene desperdicio.

El tipo es un repugnante ser inmundo del PP y ex-UCD que reconoce como quien no quiere la cosa que seguían las directrices de USA y Alemania en la transición, que conspiraron y atentaron contra ciudadanos españoles y que la soberanía española es papel mojado.

Por supuesto, un estadista que se irá de rositas.

Estos son los tipos que nos harán prosperar y ser libres... Lo que tendría que ocurrir es que este tipo de gentuza debería estar en la cárcel, despojado de todo honor, sus bienes confiscados por alta traición.


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> La entrevista no tiene desperdicio.
> 
> El tipo es un repugnante ser inmundo del PP y ex-UCD que reconoce como quien no quiere la cosa que seguían las directrices de USA y Alemania en la transición, que conspiraron y atentaron contra ciudadanos españoles y que la soberanía española es papel mojado.
> 
> ...



. De hecho Suárez fue eliminado en buena medida por eso. Fue tomar el poder Leopoldo y entrar en la OTAN a toda velocidad para luego descomponerse partido y gobierno. Y FG hizo un referéndum que no ganó en algunas regiones y a saber las trampas que tuvo, en el que prometía entrar pero no entrar, al no estar en la estructura militar integrada. Por supuesto tampoco se cumplió lo prometido en el referendo.


----------



## vettonio (13 Abr 2022)

Es curioso como unos mercados flaquean y otros surgen y crecen.

Joder, que puto asco. Los mercaderes del sufrimiento y la muerte.


----------



## Billy Ray (13 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Ojo que los rusos desde aquí podrían atacar Jarkov desde el SE...



Pues parece que tiene usted razón:





_10:11 #Kharkiv : "Desde la mañana, el sur de Kharkiv ha estado retumbando, algo está pasando allí"_


----------



## visaman (13 Abr 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Todavía no entiendo como Alemania ha emprendido una especie de "guerra santa" y se va a *inmolar económicamente* para defender los intereses de unos tipos que no solo no te lo van a agradecer, sino que tratan con absoluto desprecio



están muy tontos y no quieren revolucion de colorines


----------



## Zhukov (13 Abr 2022)

Resumen de ayer de Readovka

La noticia más importante de los campos de hoy llegó en el momento de escribir este Resumen. Como los oficiales militares transfirieron de sus lugares, en Mariupol ahora se está llevando a cabo la rendición más masiva de combatientes de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania. Estamos hablando de dos batallones, más de 1000 soldados, que antes defendían en una caldera en la planta de Ilyich. Sladkov reporta 300 heridos, 90 incapaces de moverse y 800 Marines sanos. 
Y recordamos que anteriormente hubo un intento de escapar del entorno de la planta de Ilyich. La columna se detuvo, algunos Vysushnikov fueron destruidos, algunos fueron capturados, otra parte se retiró de nuevo. El resto se dividió en pequeños grupos y se dispersó. Estos grupos de hoy tienen mucho éxito en la captura de todo el día en los campos. En esa columna había alrededor de 100 unidades de equipo, y alrededor de 1500 combatientes. A juzgar por el número de rendidos, la caldera en la planta de Ilyich "soldó". Un poco más para terminar la caldera junto al mar, y la Última ciudadela de los militantes de Aziv permanecerá en la zona industrial de concreto de azovstali. Y esta batalla por la ciudad terminará. 

Hay pocas noticias de otras partes del frente. Hay serias batallas en LC, algunas localidades de la RPD. También hoy, la parte ucraniana informó sobre batallas en la frontera de las regiones de Kherson y Dnipropetrovsk (frente sur), pero no conocemos los detalles de estos enfrentamientos. En las afueras de Kharkov, en los lugares de concentración del enemigo, se infligieron intensos ataques de artillería, por la noche, los locales informaron dos docenas de explosiones en saltovka. También voló a lo largo de la aglomeración Severodonetsk-Lisichansk, casi todos los grandes NP en el distrito informan sobre explosiones hoy. Golpean a ambos lados con artoy. 

Pero en general, se puede observar que todavía no hay ofensivas serias. Todos esperan día a día el Inicio de la segunda fase. Según los "socios" estadounidenses, tenemos grandes fuerzas concentradas en 4 direcciones. Cerca de Kherson, en la dirección de Izyum, Donetsk, y en el sur, en la región de Kherson. En qué dirección comenzará la ofensiva y cuándo se desconoce. Interesante declaración de Putin hoy, para aquellos que quieren más rápido:
"A menudo escucho preguntas, ¿es posible apresurarse? Se puede. Esto depende de la intensidad de las hostilidades, y la intensidad de las hostilidades, desafortunadamente, está relacionada de alguna manera con las pérdidas. Nuestra tarea es lograr todos los objetivos previstos, minimizando estas pérdidas. Y actuaremos rítmicamente, con calma, de acuerdo con el plan que originalmente propuso el estado mayor".

De lo interesante. Hoy, el enemigo ha vuelto a sabotear el territorio de Rusia. Un grupo de sabotaje enemigo socavó el paso elevado ferroviario cerca de la ciudad de Shebekeno, región de Belgorod. El objetivo de esta acción es, más bien, intimidar a los locales, o relaciones públicas, en lugar de un verdadero obstáculo para el avance de nuestras fuerzas.

También vale la pena mencionar que ayer los militantes de Azov nos acusaron de usar armas químicas, que se rociaron desde el UAV. Incluso el Pentágono no confirmó esta absurda declaración: Rusia no tiene armas químicas durante mucho tiempo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Abr 2022)

Lo de shanghai es un nuevo ejercicio de ingeniería social y psicología de masas del partido comunista chino y sus aliados supranacionales, para presumir y comprobar como con una simple orden millones de chinos obedecen como ovejas asustadas sin necesidad de policías ni ejércitos.

La gente tan temerosa de una simple gripe por la cual no ha muerto nadie en China después de 2 años, (recordemos que son 1400 millones de chinos...) en Ucrania ofrecen su vida a un gobierno criminal para ser destripados por misiles de sus hermanos rusos. 
Y el dato definitivo es que Rusia pudiendo usar el virus qué es gratis , se ha empeñado en movilizar un ejército y destruirlo todo , con todo el enorme gasto que supone y las terribles consecuencias en vidas humanas y socioeconomicas para todos los países europeos que casualmente son los mismos del coronavirus.

En Nigeria por ejemplo , ni se han enterado del coronavirus, ni de las vacunas, ni de las mascarillas ,ni los confinamientos, ni saben dónde está Ucrania, ni envían armas para matar rusos, ni van a recibir bombardeos por parte de Rusia.....
Ni ha muerto nadie, ni se han gastado un céntimo en nada de esto , ni se endeudarán durante generaciones.

Claro que si los rusos hubiesen asesinado a Zelenski de una forma brutal como se hizo con Carrero blanco ... o incluso de una forma sutil haciendo creer que se había muerto por coronavirus, los jefes de los políticos, los dueños de las empresas fabricantes de armas, no se estarían haciendo de oro


----------



## arriondas (13 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Sabe usted a quien detienen en Rusia por "opinar" o manifestarse?. Detienen a las ratas de Soros y a los traidores a sueldo de corporaciones masónicas occidentales. Aquí tambien habría que hacerlo si tuviéramos soberanía como ellos.



Lo de la libertad de expresión... que se lo digan a estos dos profesores de psicología de la Universidad de Oviedo:









Boicotean en Mallorca una charla de los autores asturianos críticos con la teoría queer


La Universidad de Mallorca cede ante las protestas del colectivo trans y cancela en el último momento la presentación del libro «Nadie nace en un cuerpo equivocado», de los profesores de Psicología de la Universidad de Oviedo Marino Pérez y José Errasti



www.lavozdeasturias.es





En Occidente, se tiene libertad para poder expresar... lo que te que permitan, nada más. Si en estos últimos tres años la gente no se ha dado cuenta de ello es porque no quiere verlo.


----------



## mazuste (13 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> En breve hay que negociar por los prisioneros franceses....si es que los hay
> 
> " El presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, planea realizar nuevas llamadas telefónicas con el líder ruso Vladimir Putin y el presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky en los próximos días, dijo en France 2. "



Y si ya estás muertos ¿Qué va a negociar? ¿callar hasta qué acabe la 2ª vuelta?
¿Con qué?¿Qué tiene para ofrecer cuando es parte beligerante?
Macrón, ahora mismo, está cagao.


----------



## Malevich (13 Abr 2022)

Pregunto a los foreros que viven en Rusia.
@Seronoser @arriondas

En Rusia, ¿les encerraron dos meses como a animales en el 2020? ¿Durante 9 meses pudieron salir de su oblast respectivo? ¿Tuvieron absurdos toques de queda, con los centros de socialización cerrados a cal y canto? ¿Tenían que llevar una inútil mascarilla incluso solos en el campo...? ¿Podían ir al cine o al bar?

Es que es por rebatir a los que dicen que en la España progre hay más libertad que en la Rusia autocratica...

Me paso por el forro cada día más las libertades de opinión si mis libertades del día a día son conculcadas. Me paso por el forro "las elecciones libres", en las que no voto hace años ni votaré jamás, si tengo que padecer un sistema que me criminaliza por pensar y por no ser un borrego, y que pretende meterse hasta en mi cama.


----------



## visaman (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Si al final hasta vamos a tener suerte en esto de apostar por las "renovables". LLevamos lustros pagando la electricidad más cara de Europa, ahora lo lógico es que en comparación la española debería ser más barata que aquellas que dependan masivamente de buques metaneros.
> 
> Bueno, ilusiones algo ingenuas, evidentemente no está en los planes de Iberdrola ni del gobierno en que la luz sea más barata en España que la media europea.



cuando les quemen la sede por cabreo por miseria veremos


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo de la libertad de expresión... que se lo digan a estos dos profesores de psicología de la Universidad de Oviedo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Occidente lleva mucho tiempo instaurado en aquello de " Dame pan y llámame can"


----------



## Bartleby (13 Abr 2022)

Los progresistas del Batallón Azov son fuente de información de primera mano con espacio en los informativos de La Sexta


----------



## xFuckoffx (13 Abr 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Es que es de preescolar, que ahora mismo es necesario que salga Le Pen para estar más cerca de cualquier atisbo de desescalada y paz. El Progrerio podemita jipi y anticomunista no entiende ni asimila que Macron es en tal caso el que más alimenta el Fascismo y la ruina para toda Europa. Pero no pidas saber leer a un simio. Trump era y es un HDP, pero que saliera el elegido y no la sanguinaria de Clinton evitó que estuviéramos ya en una III GM. Han sido volver los demócratas al poder y aquí nos la quieren liar otra vez.



Pues todos los Rojos de foro apoyaron a Biden.

Se les avisó, pero no quisieron escuchar. De siempre su problema es que les ciega el odio.

Una pena.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk
[/QUOTE]

Poco Rojos serían, pero bueno, me lo espero... Ya en su día me lleve yo reproches por preferir a TRUMP a CLINTON por una cuestión básica de que no se montara la IIIGM a raíz de lo de Siria. El tiempo le termina dando a uno la razón. Pero como solo importan cuestiones individualistas e identidades consumistas, y a la "izquierda" la han prostituido a mas no poder con barrabasadas de universidades norteamericanas (y por ende de aquí). 

Ya lo dije una vez, vivimos en la época MAS ASQUEROSAMENTE EMOCIONAL de la Historia. Ponemos fotos de gatitos en Kiev y ya con eso hacemos valoraciones politicas... todo es una mierda.


----------



## Mitrofán (13 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En Occidente, se tiene libertad para poder expresar... lo que te que permitan, nada más. Si en estos últimos tres años la gente no se ha dado cuenta de ello es porque no quiere verlo.



la cultura de la cancelación y el silenciamiento ha llegado para quedarse y acabar con cualquier atisbo o residuo que puediera quedar de libertad de expresión en occidente.


----------



## Jotagb (13 Abr 2022)

Un enorme tornado azotó el estado de Iowa, EE. UU








Harris


En Iowa Tornado...




bastyon.com


----------



## Jotagb (13 Abr 2022)

Harris


El ejército ruso encontró drones UAV equipados para el uso de armas químicas...




bastyon.com




El ejército ruso encontró drones UAV equipados para el uso de armas químicas ☣

En el territorio de una de las unidades militares abandonadas por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, se encontró un UAV con contenedores de líquidos y rociadores.

“Presuntamente, estos aviones podrían usarse para rociar sustancias venenosas para dañar tanto a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas como a la población civil y las tierras de cultivo”, dijo uno de los combatientes rusos.


----------



## xFuckoffx (13 Abr 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Un par de bozalerdas.



La ostia electoral que se va a dar va a ser de órdago, y por fin será el fin del aborto de Podemos y derivados... partiremos todos de 0 para la que se avecina, y se acabó el marketing de sonrisitas, abracitos y gilipolleces twitteras. Dialogando cuestiones sociolaborales con la embajadora norteamericana, manda cojones... mucho asco.


----------



## arriondas (13 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Pregunto a los foreros que viven en Rusia.
> @Seronoser @arriondas
> 
> En Rusia, ¿les encerraron dos meses como a animales en el 2020? ¿Durante 9 meses pudieron salir de su oblast respectivo? ¿Tuvieron absurdos toques de queda, con los centros de socialización cerrados a cal y canto? ¿Tenían que llevar una inútil mascarilla incluso solos en el campo...? ¿Podían ir al cine o al bar?
> ...



La verdad ...Pues no. Había gente que durante esos días se fue a su dacha, sin mayores problemas. O directamente a otras regiones. La mayoría de la gente nunca ha llevado mascarilla, ni siquiera en interiores o en el transporte público. En algunas tiendas y supermercados te la exigían, pero más que nada porque lo empleados temían ser castigados por sus jefes, por miedo a posibles multas, etc. Pero en la práctica... nada.


----------



## xFuckoffx (13 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Los progresistas del Batallón Azov son fuente de información de primera mano con espacio en los informativos de La Sexta



LA SEXTA y ELDIARIO.ES son elementos TREMENDAMENTE peligrosos. Ya se vio claramente haya por 2011 en las "primaveras" árabes, como con grabaciones de móvil de bajisima calidad te creaban un relato psicodélico de libertades y revoluciones... Ahora mismo son los medios de comunicación en España de mayor manipulación mediática de largo.


----------



## El-Mano (13 Abr 2022)

Traducción google... 

El tránsito de gas a través de Ucrania disminuirá en un 11 por ciento.
*El tránsito de gas ruso a través de Ucrania disminuirá en un 11 por ciento*

*MOSCÚ, 13 de abril - RIA Novosti. *Se espera que el tránsito de gas ruso a través del sistema de transmisión de gas de Ucrania disminuya nuevamente el miércoles, un 11% menos que el martes, según el Operador GTS de Ucrania.

Hasta el 13 de abril, las solicitudes para bombear gas a través de las estaciones de Sudzha y Sokhranovka desde Rusia ascendieron a 66,33 millones de metros cúbicos. Esto es aproximadamente un 11% menos que el 12 de abril y muy por debajo de las obligaciones máximas de Gazprom con Ucrania en virtud del contrato de tránsito, que son alrededor de 109,6 millones de metros cúbicos por día (40.000 millones de metros cúbicos por año).

El tránsito ucraniano de gas ruso ha estado al máximo de las obligaciones contractuales desde finales de febrero, alimentado por los riesgos políticos y el clima frío. Disminuyó ligeramente solo un par de días a mediados de marzo. Sin embargo, desde el 8 de abril ha vuelto a disminuir, lo que podría verse afectado por el calentamiento en Europa .

Al mismo tiempo, el diario Gazprom informa que suministra gas a través de Ucrania de acuerdo con las solicitudes de los consumidores europeos.
Al mismo tiempo, las capacidades polacas del gasoducto Yamal-Europa tampoco han sido reclamadas por Gazprom desde el 8 de abril. Esta es una de las rutas principales pero de equilibrio para la empresa, que utiliza para transportar gas a través de Bielorrusia y Polonia hasta Alemania . Desde el 7 de abril, el gasoducto funciona en modo inverso, es decir, el flujo de gas pasa físicamente por él desde Alemania a Polonia, y no al revés.

Al mismo tiempo, las tasas de bombeo a lo largo de la ruta principal de exportación de gas desde la Federación Rusa al mercado europeo, el gasoducto Nord Stream, son estables en este momento. Las entregas a través de él se mantienen en un nivel alto: 170 millones de metros cúbicos por día, según los datos del sitio web del operador de tuberías Nord Stream AG sobre las solicitudes del miércoles.


----------



## Sinjar (13 Abr 2022)

Pues poco a poco, medios occidentales van mostrando la realidad y van desmintiendo la versión oficial.

Aquí tenemos a la BBC compartiendo una historia en la que "de facto", culpa a Ucrania del lanzamiento del misil Tochka-U en Kramatorsk matando a mas de 50 civiles.









Se irán uniendo más medios, y se irán cayendo caretas. Entonces habrá que avisar a Juan para que grabe las caras.


----------



## vil. (13 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> para los que no saben lo que esta pasando en ucrania
> 
> RUSIA ESTA ARRASANDO
> 
> ...



A ver si lo entendemos...

A Rusia lo único que le interesa y le importa mayormente de UCRANIA es el ESTE, dónde está la mayor parte de la riqueza y ya en segunda instancia la costa hasta Transnitria lo que tendría ventajas inmensas al cortar la salida al mar de Ucrania y por tanto complicar de manera total y absoluta su desarrollo y además permitiría a Rusia una comunicación fluida y terrestre a la par que en un futuro convertir ese corredor en una vía de comunicación con países amigos que se vayan desgajando DE EUROPA... del Oeste Ucraniano lo que prentende es dejarlo sin ejército o con el destrozado y económicamente depauperado y con deudas impagables, que obligarían a Europa a financiarla de modo bestial año a año, un sumidero sin salida..

Esos objetivos primigenios, no sólo los está consiguiendo, sino que EUROPA y EE.UU. participan activamente en su consecución con una ceguera que a veces PARECE COLABORACIONISMO mal disimulado, aún cuando yo crea que es ESTUPIDEZ DE UNOS MANDATARIOS sin mínimo de idea que ofrecer...


----------



## Guanotopía (13 Abr 2022)

Zelenski propone a Moscú intercambiar al líder prorruso Medvedchuk por prisioneros de guerra


El presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, ha propuesto a Moscú intercambiar al líder del partido ucraniano prorruso Plataforma Opositora por la Vida, Viktor Medvedchuk, por niñas y niños prisioneros de guerra, en cautiverio ruso.Zelenski ha explicado que Medvedchuk, del que ha publicado este...




www.elperiodico.com





Zelenski el demócrata, utilizando presos políticos.


----------



## visaman (13 Abr 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> "Un conflicto prolongado...", es el sueño húmedo de cualquier contratista de defensa o fabricante de armas.
> 
> Y encima tienen a ucranianos dispuestos a morir portando esas armas...., se tienen que estar pegando unas fiestas de coca hasta las trancas.



yo diría biagra y putas


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

Pero esto supongo que viene de antes y tendrá que ver con esa ley californiana que de facto despenaliza los delitos contra la propiedad.


----------



## vil. (13 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Vamos hacia un Mercado Común Asiático. Poco a poco, como ya pasó en Europa después de la IIGM, los paises asiáticos se dan cuenta de que es mejor aparcar las rencillas históricas que puedan tener y trabajar en grupo. Sobre todo si desde fuera no te ofrecen nada y solo te piden sumisión. La hostia que le ha salpicao el hindú al yanki se ha oido hasta aquí.



Ellos no van a cometer ese error... ni China, ni India se van a permitir el lujo de convertir al otro en su superior, como ha sido el caso de Alemania en Europa... 

El problema es que Asia es por sí misma totalmente autónoma... lo tienen todo allí y apenas precisan nada fuera de ese escenario, desde materias primas a industrias y el conocimiento cada día está más a su disposición sin impedimento alguno... Africa les queda a un tiro de piedra y en cuanto tengan controlados a los dícolos, Pakistan mayormente el lugar es simplemente un MERCADO de más de 3000 millones de seres humanos... bestial...

Europa y EE.UU. no llegan a mucho más de 500 y la mayoría de su población es mayor...

Qué se puede decir...


----------



## Sinjar (13 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Zelenski propone a Moscú intercambiar al líder prorruso Medvedchuk por prisioneros de guerra
> 
> 
> El presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, ha propuesto a Moscú intercambiar al líder del partido ucraniano prorruso Plataforma Opositora por la Vida, Viktor Medvedchuk, por niñas y niños prisioneros de guerra, en cautiverio ruso.Zelenski ha explicado que Medvedchuk, del que ha publicado este...
> ...



Luego te lo cuenta Matias en A3Noticias


----------



## Bartleby (13 Abr 2022)

Una cuestión.

¿El polémico gasoducto Nord Stream 2 que nutre de gas ruso a Alemania y que es objeto de bronca entre Ucrania y Alemania, deduzco que por ser el itinerario más razonable deberá pasar por territorio ucraniano?. De ser así, si tanto molesta a Ucrania, lo tendrían fácil.


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Abr 2022)

Las fuerzas especiales chechenas han comenzado un trabajo a gran escala para eliminar grupos mercenarios en la República Popular de Luhansk. Ahora incluyen principalmente a los llamados batallones de criminales ichkerianos, georgianos y otros.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Abr 2022)

*Los usuarios rusos presentaron una demanda contra Netflix por 60 millones de rublos*



Los usuarios rusos presentaron una demanda contra Netflix por 60 millones de rublos. Así lo anunció el miércoles 13 de abril Konstantin Lukoyanov, abogado de Chernyshev, Lukoyanov and Partners.



Explicó que la demanda colectiva se había presentado ante el Tribunal de Distrito de Khamovnichesky de Moscú .

“La base de la demanda fue una violación de los derechos de los usuarios rusos en relación con la negativa unilateral de Netflix a prestar servicios en Rusia. La cantidad de reclamos en la etapa de presentación de un reclamo es de 60 millones de rublos ”, dijo a TASS .

El 23 de marzo, Netflix eliminó su aplicación de las tiendas de aplicaciones Google Play y App Store en Rusia. Ahora, al ingresar el nombre del servicio, no se muestra en la barra de búsqueda en ambas plataformas.


----------



## Zhukov (13 Abr 2022)

Informe de Sladkov, el corresponsal de guerra, sobre los prisioneros ucranianos según pasa el tiempo,

LOS PRISIONEROS UCRANIANOS SON DIFERENTES CADA DÍA.

El primer lote (los prisioneros de la primera línea de trincheras y Volnovakha ) estaban como en animación suspendida: desorientación completa, ni siquiera sabían que Lugansk y Donetsk fueron reconocidas por Rusia. Ahora son veteranos del movimiento, se sienten cómodos en retaguardia de Donetsk.

El segundo grupo, 267 infantes de Marina , eran personas organizadas, ordenadas, bien alimentadas, controladas por sus comandantes. Se rindieron por decisión propia.

Otros intentaron escapar del cerco ayer. Fueron machacados y murieron muchos, sus comandantes los abandonaron, no fue difícil atraparlos y obligarlos a rendirse. Están sucios, desprenden el perfume de un depósito de chatarra, y están vestidos al azar.

Otro lote, un millar de soldados , abigarrados, de 20 a 55 años. Muchos de ellos están vestidos de civil, dicen que sus uniformes están quemados. La foto en las tarjetas de identificación de muchas personas fue arrancada.



Una de cada tres personas está herida, y una de cada diez está gravemente herida. No querían rendirse, pero tenían que hacerlo. Entonces habrá más.


----------



## vil. (13 Abr 2022)

Pues espera que EMPIECEN a preocuparse por la INFLACIÓN y las noticias no paren de cacarear los desatinos económicos... y a eso súmale lo del puñetero ordenador... 

Ya pueden empezar a insuflar aire al tema, que de no hacerlo...


----------



## mazuste (13 Abr 2022)

¿Nadie se dio cuenta de que la persona que está a su derecha de la Von der Luger,
es Sergey Korotkikh?

Recordar que este tipo, antiguo comandante de Azov, fue grabado en vídeo solicitando
y recibiendo permiso para disparar a los civiles que no tuvieran la cinta azul en Bucha.

Este mismo pájaro es buscado por terrorismo que incluyen el asesinato de Odamanov,
una decapitación en vídeo de dos jóvenes.

¿Cómo es posible que la Presidenta y el notas Borrell de la Comisión Europea aparezcan
en un vídeo con un personaje sicópata como este y no sea denuncia de primera plana?


----------



## Elimina (13 Abr 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> Pues todos los Rojos de foro apoyaron a Biden.
> 
> Se les avisó, pero no quisieron escuchar. De siempre su problema es que les ciega el odio.
> 
> ...



Otro payaso relacionando el tema con la ideología. 400 mensajes en el foro y ya desinformando. Vlanco y en votella.




> Poco Rojos serían, pero bueno, me lo espero... Ya en su día me lleve yo reproches por preferir a TRUMP a CLINTON por una cuestión básica de que no se montara la IIIGM a raíz de lo de Siria. El tiempo le termina dando a uno la razón. Pero como solo importan cuestiones individualistas e identidades consumistas, y a la "izquierda" la han prostituido a mas no poder con barrabasadas de universidades norteamericanas (y por ende de aquí).
> 
> Ya lo dije una vez, vivimos en la época MAS ASQUEROSAMENTE EMOCIONAL de la Historia. Ponemos fotos de gatitos en Kiev y ya con eso hacemos valoraciones politicas... todo es una mierda.



edito: No sé quién ha sido... ¡A VER SI PONEMOS BIEN LOS QUOTES, QUE HE CONTESTADO MAL!


----------



## visaman (13 Abr 2022)

na algunas finlandesas dan el pego créeme


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Abr 2022)

Mientras tanto, las tropas rusas continúan concentrándose en el recodo del Seversky Donets. Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas se están preparando para una seria ofensiva en el frente de Donetsk; lo más probable es que las unidades ucranianas en este sector sean rodeadas y destruidas.

La cuestión de tal desarrollo de la situación está solo en el momento y el lugar de la huelga. En qué parte del sur deberíamos esperar un ataque del ejército ruso, nadie lo sabe

- Podolyaka enfatizó.

El frente de la probable ofensiva de las tropas rusas es bastante amplio y tiene unos 100 km, y esto desconcierta mucho a Kiev. Al mismo tiempo, los servicios de inteligencia británicos también señalaron la probabilidad de una ofensiva del ejército ruso en la región de Odessa, tomando el control de Nikolaev y entrando en la región de Transnistria.

Además, los británicos consideran posible el aumento de la actividad de las tropas rusas en la zona de Járkov.

Por lo tanto, el lugar del ataque principal del ejército ruso es muy amplio.

- El analista está seguro.

Al mismo tiempo, los ucranianos sienten cada vez más la falta de combustible, lubricantes y vehículos blindados. La destrucción de cruces estratégicos a través del Dniéper complicará aún más la posición de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

El comando ruso está preparando muchas sorpresas para Kiev. La segunda fase de la operación especial será fundamentalmente diferente.

- concluyó Yuri Podolyaka.


----------



## xFuckoffx (13 Abr 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Poco Rojos serían, pero bueno, me lo espero... Ya en su día me lleve yo reproches por preferir a TRUMP a CLINTON por una cuestión básica de que no se montara la IIIGM a raíz de lo de Siria. El tiempo le termina dando a uno la razón. Pero como solo importan cuestiones individualistas e identidades consumistas, y a la "izquierda" la han prostituido a mas no poder con barrabasadas de universidades norteamericanas (y por ende de aquí).
> 
> Ya lo dije una vez, vivimos en la época MAS ASQUEROSAMENTE EMOCIONAL de la Historia. Ponemos fotos de gatitos en Kiev y ya con eso hacemos valoraciones politicas... todo es una mierda.



Otro payaso relacionando el tema con la ideología. 42 mensajes en el foro y ya desinformando. Vlanco y en votella.
[/QUOTE]

Lo primero, para increpar aquí veo a mucho listillo/a como tu, vamos al grano... DE DONDE ERES? por privado, quedamos y me lo cuentas pedazo de rata. Tengo de jueves a domingo, donde quieras y cuando quieras anormal.


----------



## Honkler (13 Abr 2022)

Tus últimos post tienen muchos condicionales… y los condicionales (supongo que sabrás lo que son) no dejan de ser, en ocasiones, deseos más que realidades…


----------



## Zhukov (13 Abr 2022)

Intenso cañoneo a lo largo de todo el frente del sector de Donetsk, lleva así días, muestra

08.40 - La orquesta de virtuosos del ejército de la RPD interpreta una ópera rock para el público en Avdeyevka y Peski. Participan en la orquesta Donetsk, Makeyevka y Yasinovataya.

Reportero Rudenko V"

Cada mañana me despierto del hecho de que fuera de la ventana retumba y con bastante fuerza.

Después de abrir los ojos, por lo general necesita algunos segundos para comprender, si son nuestros cañones o los del enemigos. A menudo sucede de diferentes maneras, pero este trasfondo ya se ha vuelto tan familiar que cuando hay silencio, ya es más alarmante.

Esta mañana es ruidosa. Y son de los nuestros. Así que todo va según el plan.

Un marine capturado llamado Vitya cuenta cómo intentaron escapar de la planta Ilich.

Dice que todo la brigada intentó escapar, más de 1.500 personas.
Muchos tenían pensamientos de rendirse, pero después de que dos marines lo intentaran, fueron capturados por sus propios hombres y desaparecieron.

En consecuencia, si la afirmación de que 1.000 personas se rindieron es cierta, entonces más de 500 soldados murieron. Quiero recordarles que los marines recibieron una orden para abrirse paso, su mando les dijo que la ayuda iba a recibirlos. Además, la dirección del movimiento se dirigió a la aldea de Zachatovka, que se encuentra cerca de Volnovakha y ha estado bajo nuestro control durante mucho tiempo.

La muerte de estos marines es culpa de Zelensky y esta maldita banda. Fueron engañados para convertirlos en mártires.
¡Escoria!!

"Reportero Rudenko V"

Alexander Khodakovsky"

Cuando la información sobre la rendición o los intentos de fuga se presenta de manera inconexa , el panorama general: cómo, por qué, como resultado de qué y de quién es el esfuerzo que esto ocurre, no tiene sentido. Cuando se abandonó el primer lote grande, al menos tres estructuras se apropiaron de este resultado. Esto es normal: la competencia saludable, cuando es saludable, nunca ha interferido con los negocios antes.

Pero, ¿cómo se ve el panorama general? Tomemos, por ejemplo, la planta de Ilich... Un territorio enorme, no mucho más pequeño que Azovstal, saturado de fuerzas enemigas concentradas, y nuestras unidades, cuya concentración está lejos de ser tan densa, se extienden por decenas de kilómetros. Algunos de ellos son capaces de asaltar, otros no lo son particularmente, y se les asigna la tarea de limpiar los territorios adyacentes y bloquear al enemigo. Y sobre todo, aviación y artillería de todo tipo, golpeando regularmente al enemigo en las cabezas.

El enemigo no puede escapar, está atrapado, y agrega combustible al fuego de las unidades que se abren camino hacia la zona industrial y lo empujan al centro, donde las bombas y los proyectiles llegan regularmente. El trabajo se lleva a cabo desde diferentes direcciones, el trabajo es duro, con pérdidas. Las fuerzas especiales del Ministerio del Interior y del Ministerio de Seguridad del Estado trabajan desde una dirección, el cuerpo de Marines desde la otra y el noveno regimiento de nuestro Cuerpo desde la tercera... En el aire, las señales de llamada de los comandantes no dejan de sonar: Monumento, Oscar, Granito, Blanco.... Todos están en diferentes direcciones y a muchos kilómetros el uno del otro, pero el altavoz de la estación no lo entiende y da una imagen completa de lo que está sucediendo.

Para que el enemigo se encuentre en una situación desesperada e insoportable, cuando es simplemente imposible sostenerse, y la muerte o el cautiverio permanecen, con todas las fuerzas disponibles, y sobre todo, soldados de infantería ordinarios de diversas afiliaciones departamentales realizan un trabajo militar difícil. En el sur de la planta de Ilich en BTGER, el ejército ruso, que irrumpió en la ciudad y luego cerró el anillo alrededor de la planta, dejó cuatro grupos de asalto de quince personas, y del batallón de tanques que trabajaba cerca, una compañía permaneció; el resto del equipo estaba fuera de servicio.

Estas pérdidas no son ni sorprendentes ni excesivas: esta es una guerra en la ciudad. Esto no significa que las pérdidas sean irrevocables: de casi cuarenta personas en mi unidad, solo dos son irrevocables. Pero esto muestra el costo del esfuerzo, y muestra cómo se logra realmente el resultado cuando el enemigo comienza a rendirse por miles. Quién se pondrá en contacto con ellos y les proporcionará una salida - el ejército, el Servicio Federal de Seguridad o el Ministerio del Interior - no es tan importante. Es importante que el ejército, el FSB y el Ministerio del Interior primero llevaran la condición del enemigo a un punto muerto, no por métodos operativos, sino por métodos puramente militares, pesados y costosos. Y me alegro de que se rindan, no los necesitamos muertos, y perderemos menos de los nuestros.


----------



## Bishop (13 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Caliente India que sales...



Son _causalidades._


----------



## Elimina (13 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Pues poco a poco, medios occidentales van mostrando la realidad y van desmintiendo la versión oficial.
> 
> Aquí tenemos a la BBC compartiendo una historia en la que "de facto", culpa a Ucrania del lanzamiento del misil Tochka-U en Kramatorsk matando a mas de 50 civiles.
> 
> ...



Cuidado. Cuando empiezan a pasar estas cosas, siempre hay un giro argumental, lo hemos visto otras veces. La disidencia se paga, y los hechos sólo se amontonan.


----------



## visaman (13 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> La misma basura informativa de siempre "a senior congresional aide", es decir, un chico de los recados del capitolio dice que...
> 
> A USA La India le acaba de hacer un corte de mangas: ni una formula de compromiso, ni un comentario indirecto.... el barbas indio le ha dejado claro a Biden que no pinta nada en Asia y que tenga cuidado con que cosas hace en Pakistan. Bonito bloque asiatico se va a quedar.
> 
> ...



lo que nos lleva una interesante escena geopolítica en Asia con un pais en la mira JAPON a tiro de nukes de best korea, china, india y Rusia, me pregunto como vana salir de esta los japoneses


----------



## Elimina (13 Abr 2022)

> Otro payaso relacionando el tema con la ideología. 42 mensajes en el foro y ya desinformando. Vlanco y en votella.





> Lo primero, para increpar aquí veo a mucho listillo/a como tu, vamos al grano... DE DONDE ERES? por privado, quedamos y me lo cuentas pedazo de rata. Tengo de jueves a domingo, donde quieras y cuando quieras anormal.



he editado el mensaje porque contestaba a otra perrsona, el QUOTE estaba mal puesto y tal.
Y en insultos vas ganando 3 a 1, me rindo.


----------



## xFuckoffx (13 Abr 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Otro payaso relacionando el tema con la ideología. 400 mensajes en el foro y ya desinformando. Vlanco y en votella.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahora te acojonas y editas no??? el 80% de este foro está lleno de retrasados con los dedos muy largos al teclado, pero los nudillos muy blandos en la realidad. Ten cuidadito.

Por suerte hay un 20% que pilota mucho, y da gusto leerla.


----------



## Elimina (13 Abr 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> Ahora te acojonas y editas no??? el 80% de este foro está lleno de retrasados con los dedos muy largos al teclado, pero los nudillos muy blandos en la realidad. Ten cuidadito.
> 
> Por suerte hay un 20% que pilota mucho, y da gusto leerla.



¿pero tú eres tonto? Te estoy diciendo que no te contestaba a ti


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Abr 2022)

La inflación en el Reino Unido en marzo alcanzó un máximo histórico desde 1992 (entonces la cifra era del 7,1%). Así lo evidencian los datos del Servicio Nacional de Estadística del país, publicados el 13 de abril.

Según el documento, la tasa de inflación anual en el Reino Unido alcanzó el 7% el mes pasado. Así, en febrero de este año, en comparación con el año anterior, el índice de precios al consumidor en el país aumentó un 6,2%. En marzo, resultó ser superior al nivel de 6,7% esperado por los expertos. Y en abril puede incluso acercarse al 8%.

Además, los precios subieron un 1,1% en marzo. En febrero, esta cifra fue del 0,8% y hace un año, del 0,3%.


----------



## Yomateix (13 Abr 2022)

Luchan por Zelensky, los civiles obligados quieran o no...quien no lucha hasta la muerte se arriesga a ser tachado de traidor...con lo que eso supone. Sin embargo se empeñan en ir de adalides de la justicia y que están protegiendo a toda Europa....y al mundo entero, lo de menos las atrocidades cometidas estos años o que el propio Zelensky se presente con un nazi en el parlamento demostrando que no solo era cierto la existencia de estos y sus atrocidades, si no que cuentan con su total aprobación. No son ellos los que han de estar agradecidos porque Europa entre en recesión durante años por ayudarlos, por los miles de millones que les va a costar, por las ayudas económicas, por las armas, por acoger a refugiados, no, es el mundo entero el que ha de estarles agradecidos porque luchan por la paz mundial. Me recuerdan a EEUU.

*El embajador de Ucrania en España pide más armas detener la compra de gas y petróleo ruso. * 

“Necesitamos respaldo ya, porque estamos en la primera línea, defendiendo no solo a Ucrania sino defendiendo la paz en toda Europa, *es una guerra por el bien de todo el mundo*”, ha asegurado en declaraciones a la Cadena COPE.


----------



## lasoziedad (13 Abr 2022)

*Lukashenko descarta una "unión" eventual de Bielorrusia y Rusia*

El *presidente de Bielorrusia, Alexander Lukashenko*, ha* descartado una eventual "unión" de su país con Rusia*, alegando que esa estrategia se corresponde con "*métodos antiguos"*.

Lukashenko, el principal aliado del presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, en la región, ha defendido la *"unidad" de Minsk y Moscú, pero desde la base de "dos Estados independientes".*

"Putin y yo no somos tan estúpidos como para actuar con *métodos antiguos"*, ha aseverado, antes de garantizar que ambos *construirán "la unidad de dos Estados independientes" *que otros países "aprenderán" de ellos.

*Lukashenko y Putin* se reunieron el martes, un encuentro que sirvió para *reafirmar la alianza* entre ambos. El presidente bielorruso defendió la puesta en marcha de la invasión de Ucrania y aseguró que, de haberse producido más tarde, "Occidente habría asestado a Rusia un golpe demoledor"


----------



## Seronoser (13 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Pregunto a los foreros que viven en Rusia.
> @Seronoser @arriondas
> 
> En Rusia, ¿les encerraron dos meses como a animales en el 2020? ¿Durante 9 meses pudieron salir de su oblast respectivo? ¿Tuvieron absurdos toques de queda, con los centros de socialización cerrados a cal y canto? ¿Tenían que llevar una inútil mascarilla incluso solos en el campo...? ¿Podían ir al cine o al bar?
> ...



En Moscú ni nos encerraron, ni las mascarillas, ni la vacunación fueron obligatorias. De todas formas yo me compré mi certificado de vacunación Sputnik, por 20 euros al cambio de entonces.

El Alcalde intentó imponer un pase COVID para restaurantes el año pasado. Duró 3 días la medida, y la tuvo que quitar


----------



## lasoziedad (13 Abr 2022)

*Macron evita hablar de genocidio en Ucrania*

El presidente francés, *Emmanuel Macron*, *evitó este miércoles hablar de genocidio en Ucrania*, como lo ha hecho Joe Biden, porque le parece que una *escalada verbal no contribuye al objetivo de detener la guerra y buscar la paz*, pero insistió en que el Ejército ruso ha cometido "crímenes de guerra".

El jefe del Estado francés dijo que él va a ser "*prudente con las palabras" porque "el pueblo ucraniano y el pueblo ruso son pueblos hermanos*", la guerra "es una locura" y "de una brutalidad increíble", y el término de genocidio "tiene un sentido".

Por eso añadió que, por su parte, va a seguir "intentando* detener esta guerra y construir la paz.* De forma que no creo que la escalada de las palabras sea útil".


----------



## vil. (13 Abr 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Una Eurasia no lo van a tolerar un imperio Talasocratico como Usa. Desde inglaterra a Usa su política se basa en evitar un dominador sobre Europa/Asía.
> 
> 
> Un peligro ya no solo superior en población, como lo es China, sino en recursos que haría inutil el dominio de los mares del imperio anglosionista.
> ...




El problema es la COMPRA DE VOLUNTADES...

Hoy China va con pasta y proyectos que riegan MILES de voluntades, lo mismo da en Afganistan que en Africa, que en los mismos países del Golfo... 

El Tio Sam y la anglosfera no tienen ya tracción para esas voluntades; precisan todos esos capitales para mantener un sistema militar de proporciones bíblicas y que consume recursos sin parangon, impidiendo que esas VOLUNTADES que estaban en las élites puedan financiar a otros estadios de la sociedad y atraer hacia ellas a esas necesarias estructuras de poder local...

Para poner frente a todo eso han ido construyendo mini-elites formadas en mil tonterías como el feminacismo y alguna cosa similar, según el lugar... pero eso ha ido chocando cada día más con las élites de poder locales y poco a poco va convirtíendose en un lumpen que va a convertirse en personajes a extinguir, incluso en la propia europa, para ello simplemente se precisa el motivante preciso, ECONOMIA...

Afganistan es un claro ejemplo... en apenas un lustro vas a ver cómo se conquista a los afganos y a su estructura de poder... y lo harán los chinos sin pegar un sólo tiro e incluso metiendo allí a cientos de chinos sin una sóla pistola...

Es la PASTA se podría decir, estúpidos... la PASTA...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Abr 2022)

Ahora empiezan las cosas serias.....si bombardean vías férreas más allá del Dnieper.........

"..........
En la noche del 13 de abril, las tropas rusas bombardearon una estación de tren en el centro de Ucrania. Tuve que cambiar la ruta y el horario de 17 trenes de pasajeros.

En consecuencia, estos trenes se retrasaron. El retraso más largo fue de 7 horas y 23 minutos. Sin embargo, UZ señaló que la seguridad es una prioridad clave.

Ninguno de los pasajeros y trabajadores ferroviarios resultó herido como resultado del bombardeo.


fuente ukra


----------



## Billy Ray (13 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo de la libertad de expresión... que se lo digan a estos dos profesores de psicología de la Universidad de Oviedo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es cínico e hipócrita hablar de libertades en occidente a día de hoy, es que tienes que contener para no perder los nervios con alguno...


----------



## thanos2 (13 Abr 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Cuidado. Cuando empiezan a pasar estas cosas, siempre hay un giro argumental, lo hemos visto otras veces. La disidencia se paga, y los hechos sólo se amontonan.



No me extrañaría que una parte de Europa acabase apoyando a Rusia, y otra parte fuese como pollo sin cabeza sin saber qué hacer. EEUU presionando a esos países a cambio de dólares que no valen nada, y las redes sociales mostrando cada día más y más crímenes de guerra de los ukronazis.


----------



## Billy Ray (13 Abr 2022)

Me parece que es porque despenalizaron urtos y robos en California y no se si algún estado más, los disparates globalistas para arruinar y amendrentar a las clases medias.


----------



## Yomateix (13 Abr 2022)

Vaya vaya, ya no interesa confirmarlo cuando se les pregunta....El problema es cuando tienes nazis dispuestos a todo en tus filas y saben que pueden hacer lo que quieran porque siempre se culpará a los Rusos de sus atrocidades. Al final ambas partes cometerán atrocidades, el problema es que las que cometan unos se taparán....y se adjudicarán al otro, sean ciertas o no, hayan pasado o no.

*Ucrania no confirma el uso de armas químicas rusas en Mariúpol*, crónica del enviado especial de _La _ _Vanguardia _en Ucrania, Joaquín Luna.

El Ejecutivo ucraniano no ha confirmado las acusaciones hechas desde las autoridades de Mariúpol, donde supuestamente las tropas rusas habrían usado armas químicas contra personas que defienden la ciudad de las tropas rusas.

Si se confirma el uso de este tipo de armas, se estaría cruzando una línea roja que obligaría a los aliados de Ucrania a dar una respuesta significativa y que ayer nadie parecía tener prisas por dar, informa Joaquín Luna.


----------



## lasoziedad (13 Abr 2022)

*Primer 'default' en Rusia*

*La empresa estatal rusa de ferrocarriles, Russian Railways, ha entrado ya en situación de impago de su deuda, la primera empresa desde el inicio de la guerra en Ucrania.*







Kirill Kudryavtsev AFP

Ayer Standard & Poors afirmó a Rusia iba a entrar en impago selectivo de deuda, hoy se conoce que una empresa rusa, Russian Railways, la estatal de ferrocarriles, ha entrado oficialmente en el impago de su deuda, convirtiéndose en la primera empresa que llega a este punto desde el inicio de la guerra en Ucrania.

El último mensaje en redes de la compañía fue el 22 de febrero, dos días después Rusia invadía Ucrania. Los trenes Allegro se han conocido en todo el mundo por ser el método de transporte que han utilizado ciudadanos nórdicos para huir de Rusia y volver a su país, y algunos ciudadanos rusos antes del cierre de comunicaciones para escapar también a Europa del Este.

De hecho, a finales de marzo Finlandia cortó toda comunicación con Rusia por tren, toda vez que ya consideraba que había dado tiempo a sus ciudadanos a huir del país. Este tren también une Kaliningrado con el resto de Rusia a través del territorio de la UE, aunque pase por Lituania, los ciudadanos rusos en tránsito no pueden bajarse cuando se detiene en la ciudad de Vilna. Un servicio que estuvo meses suspendido durante la pandemia.

*Rusia quiere llevar a Occidente a los tribunales*

La situación de la compañía nacional de trenes es negada por Rusia. Que ha declarado que iniciará procedimientos legales si Occidente la declara en incumplimiento de deuda, dijo el *ministro de Finanzas, Anton Silouanov*, en una entrevista publicada este lunes, mientras se avecina un gran incumplimiento de pago en cascada por parte de grupos privados rusos.

"Iremos a los tribunales, porque hemos tomado todas las medidas necesarias para que los inversores reciban sus pagos", dijo el ministro al diario Izvestia. "Presentaremos ante el tribunal nuestras facturas que confirman nuestros esfuerzos para pagar tanto en moneda extranjera como en rublos. No será un proceso fácil. Tendremos que demostrar muy activamente nuestra posición, a pesar de todas las dificultades", agregó, sin especificar a qué organismo legal acudiría Rusia.

*La deuda rusa*

“Si se libra una *guerra económica y financiera contra nuestro país, estamos obligados a reaccionar*, cumpliendo con todas nuestras obligaciones”, agregó. El ministro indicó que *la deuda externa de Rusia representaba entre 4.500 y 4.700 millones de rublos (alrededor de 52.000 millones de euros al cambio actual), o el 20% de la deuda pública total.*

Como todos los estados, Rusia pide dinero prestado en forma de bonos, a menudo en dólares, y debe pagar intereses y reembolsar capital con regularidad. Se considera que un país está en incumplimiento cuando no puede cumplir con sus compromisos con sus acreedores.
Hasta hace poco, Rusia había evitado este peligro, con el Tesoro de los Estados Unidos permitiendo el uso de moneda extranjera en poder de Moscú en el extranjero para saldar deudas externas.

Pero, desde la semana pasada, *Washington ya no permite que Rusia pague su deuda con dólares en bancos estadounidenses*. En consecuencia, el banco JPMorgan bloqueó un pago de Moscú, que anunció que había liquidado en rublos 650 millones de dólares con vencimiento el 4 de abril.
Según varios analistas, un default del gobierno ahora parece cercano, incluso inevitable. *El impago de su deuda externa aísla a un país de los mercados financieros y complica su retorno durante años.*

*La minera estatal, en serios apuros*

Lo que se espera ahora son incumplimientos en cascada por parte de las empresas rusas que podrían perturbar seriamente el mercado. El lunes, *el gigante minero ruso Alrosa* anunció que no podía pagar un plazo de deuda de 11,6 millones de dólares debido a las sanciones, y eso que cerró el mes de diciembre con unos *resultados récords en la venta de diamantes* en bruto y consiguió frenar el desplome provocado a lo largo del 2020 por el coronavirus.

La minera Alrosa es de propiedad estatal; reconoce que su mes más activo del año fue el mejor desde el año 2018, y pronosticó que las ventas en enero estarían más en línea con las expectativas habituales. Datos antes de que estallara la guerra. *Las ventas de diamantes (brutos y pulidos) aumentaron un 34% en noviembre y un 43% en diciembre, hasta los 521 millones de dólares.*


----------



## Billy Ray (13 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Informe de Sladkov, el corresponsal de guerram, sobre los prisioneros ucranianos según pasa el tiempo,
> 
> LOS PRISIONEROS UCRANIANOS SON DIFERENTES CADA DÍA.
> 
> ...



Los de las identificaciones destruidas sin uniformes es probable que sean azovitas.


----------



## Sinjar (13 Abr 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Vaya vaya, ya no interesa confirmarlo cuando se les pregunta....El problema es cuando tienes nazis dispuestos a todo en tus filas y saben que pueden hacer lo que quieran porque siempre se culpará a los Rusos de sus atrocidades. Al final ambas partes cometerán atrocidades, el problema es que las que cometan unos se taparán....y se adjudicarán al otro, sean ciertas o no, hayan pasado o no.
> 
> *Ucrania no confirma el uso de armas químicas rusas en Mariúpol*, crónica del enviado especial de _La _ _Vanguardia _en Ucrania, Joaquín Luna.
> 
> ...




La mentira tiene las patas muy cortas.


----------



## Elimina (13 Abr 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> No me extrañaría que una parte de Europa acabase apoyando a Rusia, y otra parte fuese como pollo sin cabeza sin saber qué hacer. EEUU presionando a esos países a cambio de dólares que no valen nada, y las redes sociales mostrando cada día más y más crímenes de guerra de los ukronazis.



A ver si es verdad. España estaría entre los pollos, me temo. A ver si por fin llega el día en que haya que decidir entre lamer botas gringas o culos europeos. Eso, creo, nos daría un 50% de soberanía.


----------



## visaman (13 Abr 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> *¡Despertemos! Estamos al borde del estallido de la Tercera Guerra Mundial*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu tranki que cuando le de al botón rojo tito putin posteara en el foro que es forero


----------



## Señor X (13 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Zelenski propone a Moscú intercambiar al líder prorruso Medvedchuk por prisioneros de guerra
> 
> 
> El presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, ha propuesto a Moscú intercambiar al líder del partido ucraniano prorruso Plataforma Opositora por la Vida, Viktor Medvedchuk, por niñas y niños prisioneros de guerra, en cautiverio ruso.Zelenski ha explicado que Medvedchuk, del que ha publicado este...
> ...



Del cuerpo de la noticia publicada en elperiodico.com



> El presidente de Ucrania,* Volodimir Zelenski*, ha propuesto a Moscú intercambiar al líder del partido ucraniano prorruso* Plataforma Opositora por la Vida, Viktor Medvedchuk,* por niñas y niños prisioneros de guerra, en cautiverio ruso.



Intercambiar al líder del partido ucraniano prorruso

Niños y niñas prisioneros de guerra, en cautiverio ruso. 

Fucking lol elevado a enesima potencia. Lo sueltan sin despeinarse. Supongo que esto es lo que el forero teuro llama democracia, libertad de información, de expresión, de política y todo eso. Por eso todos quieren entrar en la OTAN.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (13 Abr 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Vaya vaya, ya no interesa confirmarlo cuando se les pregunta....El problema es cuando tienes nazis dispuestos a todo en tus filas y saben que pueden hacer lo que quieran porque siempre se culpará a los Rusos de sus atrocidades. Al final ambas partes cometerán atrocidades, el problema es que las que cometan unos se taparán....y se adjudicarán al otro, sean ciertas o no, hayan pasado o no.
> 
> *Ucrania no confirma el uso de armas químicas rusas en Mariúpol*, crónica del enviado especial de _La _ _Vanguardia _en Ucrania, Joaquín Luna.
> 
> ...




Ay madre... Veremos durante los próximos días que giros argumentales podría dar la cosa, tanto en un sentido como en otro. Nada pinta bien. No descartemos la posibilidad de "acontecimientos" puntuales fuera de territorio ucraniano, aunque al final lo determinante no será qué ha sucedido realmente si no cómo se ha decidido vestir a la mona (¿se conoce ya la procedencia del misil de Kramatorsk?. Al margen de la tesis del ataque deliberado, ¿pudo tratarse de una cagada por parte de alguien?). Mis plegarias por toda la gente de bien y mi odio para todas las personas que están causando tanta muerte y tanto dolor, sean quienes sean y provengan de donde provengan. Puto mundo testicular.


----------



## visaman (13 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En la III Guerra Mundial hace mucho que estamos desde 2014, otra cosa es que el nivel del conflicto se incremente…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lo que es preocupante es que a inflaccion en usa no par de crecer y no tiene visos de parar sino es a largo plazo


----------



## Abu-Yunis (13 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> A ver mentiras las justas por favor...
> 
> De lo que acontece HOY el culpable es el AYER, de lo de mañana es el hoy... no equivoquemos términos...
> 
> ...



Tienes razón en el diagnóstico, pero no en el agente causante. La culpa de esta situación, mala para Alemania y para la UE en su conjunto, no es personalmente de Merkel, sino del Euro. Cuando se firmó el tratado de Maastricht, Merkel únicamente era ministra para la mujer y la juventud en el gobierno de Helmut Kohl.


----------



## visaman (13 Abr 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> si tuviera que soltar un pepino nucelar táctico para poner firmes a los yœnquis, en lugar de tirarlo en tierra y darles un lugar de peregrinación mediático, yo dejaba que se acercara al mar Negro un portaaviones con su escolta e inauguraba ahí la era atómica contra objetivos militares.



eso no lo van a hacer nunca al parecer los ruso pueden neutralizar el sistema AEGIS


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Intenso cañoneo a lo largo de todo el frente del sector de Donetsk, lleva así días, muestra
> 
> 08.40 - La orquesta de virtuosos del ejército de la RPD interpreta una ópera rock para el público en Avdeyevka y Peski. Participan en la orquesta Donetsk, Makeyevka y Yasinovataya.
> 
> ...



Rusia no quiere prisioneros pues sabe perfectamente que, tarde o temprano, acabarán como mercenarios de la OTAN en este o en otros conflictos. Creo que se están tomando su tiempo pues han visto la oportunidad de enfrentar a su ejército regular contra una masa ingente de fuerzas paramilitares OTAN que de ser eliminados ya no operarán en otros escenarios.

Imagino que se estarán haciendo menos prisioneros de los que se vende a la opinión pública, por ello los embolsan mediante artillera de corto/medio alcance mientras les cortan suministro con misileria lanzada a su retaguardia.

En esto momentos el grueso de las fuerzas ucranianas está pillando fuego de artillería por Norte, Sur y Este, al tiempo que, la misileria se concentra en el oeste. En dicha situación Rusia no está interesada ni en la retirada ni en la rendición de las tropas ucranianas, digamos, como " inversión " a futuro.


----------



## vil. (13 Abr 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Tienes razón en el diagnóstico, pero no en el agente causante. La culpa de esta situación, mala para Alemania y para la UE en su conjunto, no es personalmente de Merkel, sino del Euro. Cuando se firmó el tratado de Maastricht, Merkel únicamente era ministra para la mujer y la juventud en el gobierno de Helmut Kohl.



El euro a Alemania le ha salvado el culo... sólo mira Japón y su Yen... Alemania estaba en peores condiciones y ese EURO devaluado por los países sureños, vagos, maleantes y depredadores le ha permitido tener una balsa de aceite exportadora, sin MOVER ni una uña del dedo... 

No, a Merkel le ha salvado... de lo contrario hubiese lidiado con una economía a lo japonesa, pero sin la capacidad de inyectar... ya sin contar con la bolsa de MARCOS tan inundada que tenía y no podría haber externalizado sin apenas tener metodología alguna para su recuperación, que es la misma historia de NABUCO, pero..

Una INDIGENTE POLITICA y ECONOMICA que convirtió una potencia industrial en un mercado de financieros y especuladores en el mejor de los casos y todo ello sin mover un dedo de cara a la PLANIFICACIÓN de todo lo que INEVITABLEMENTE se veía que acontecería...

Un desastre a la que quiere superar este nuevo mandatario alemán y va por el camino de conseguirlo...


----------



## kelden (13 Abr 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> Ahora te acojonas y editas no??? el 80% de este foro está lleno de retrasados con los dedos muy largos al teclado, pero los nudillos muy blandos en la realidad. Ten cuidadito.
> 
> Por suerte hay un 20% que pilota mucho, y da gusto leerla.



Por qué no te vas voluntario al Azov? Encajarías ...


----------



## El-Mano (13 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Una cuestión.
> 
> ¿El polémico gasoducto Nord Stream 2 que nutre de gas ruso a Alemania y que es objeto de bronca entre Ucrania y Rusia, deduzco que por ser el itinerario más razonable deberá pasar por territorio ucraniano?. De ser así, si tanto molesta a Ucrania, lo tendrían fácil.



Usa nunca dejó poner el nord steam 2 en marcha. Precisamente se sumaría al nord steam 1 por el mar, sin pasar ni por ucrania ni por polonia... y eso no gusta ni a ucrania ni a polonia ni a usa... la "salvación" alemana se la cargarón, alemania se dió un tiro en el pie obligada por usa.

Ucrania no cortará el gaseoducto que tiene a europa, sería declarar la guerra a europa.


----------



## mazuste (13 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Zelenski propone a Moscú intercambiar al líder prorruso Medvedchuk por prisioneros de guerra
> 
> 
> El presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, ha propuesto a Moscú intercambiar al líder del partido ucraniano prorruso Plataforma Opositora por la Vida, Viktor Medvedchuk, por niñas y niños prisioneros de guerra, en cautiverio ruso.Zelenski ha explicado que Medvedchuk, del que ha publicado este...
> ...



Dicen que eso tiene que ver con la última visita de Boris Jonhson al Zelensky.
Veremos por donde caza la perrita...


----------



## xFuckoffx (13 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Por qué no te vas voluntario al Azov? Encajarías ...



Para destruirlo desde dentro, encantado.


----------



## Argentium (13 Abr 2022)

Fijo los yankis presionando, hasta no ver a Europa destruida nuevamente por una guerra y luego venir ellos de salvadores y otros 50 años de vasallaje no van a parar, si no los paramos nosotros¡¡¡

*Suecia estaría considerando adherirse a la OTAN este próximo mes de junio*
11:52 || 13/04/2022


----------



## El-Mano (13 Abr 2022)

No incluye el video gore:


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo de la libertad de expresión... que se lo digan a estos dos profesores de psicología de la Universidad de Oviedo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*
LA IDENTIDAD*

Occidente está siendo atacado a través de la ingeniería social .

Detrás de todo este constructo social relacionado con las parafilias está la deconstrucción de la identidad real del ser humano. 

Al hacer creer a los occidentales que por encima de cualquier otra característica, la forma que tenga de drogarse con el sexo es lo más importante y esa es su identidad, todo lo demás carece de importancia. 

Sospechen cuando para los 1.400 millones de chinos es importante ser chinos , igual que los musulmanes o judíos o cualquier otra etnia .

¿ por qué millones de españoles odian a su patria y reniegan de ser españoles ? me refiero a los catalanes y vascos además de los diferentes lobys que han inventado para desviar la mente de los ingenuos españoles . 

Son más irrelevantes las pulsiones sexuales que otras muchas que sí determinan la vida de la persona, como por ejemplo fumar u otro tipo de drogas que el individuo no puede prescindir de eso.

Dentro de las infinitas características de un individuo está su aspecto físico por ejemplo si es gordo o flaco, atractivo o feo , inteligente o estúpido … incluso ser calvo para muchas personas puede ser más traumático que la búsqueda de la satisfacción sexual.

Sólo importa el coito fecundador el que da origen a un nuevo ser humano . Todo lo demás son formas de masturbarse, da igual con el agujero con que lo haga o contra qué se frote.

¿ no se dan cuenta que es una trampa?


----------



## cryfar74 (13 Abr 2022)

Subscribe to read | Financial Times

*Stocks de materias primas en la Bolsa de Metales de Londres cayeron un 70% en un año*


Los inventarios de algunos de los metales industriales más importantes del mundo han caído a niveles críticamente bajos debido a que los precios récord de la electricidad en Europa afectaron la producción y la guerra en Ucrania amenazó la producción rusa.


Los inventarios de aluminio, cobre, níquel y zinc, los cuatro principales contratos que se negocian en la Bolsa de Metales de Londres (LME), han caído un 70 % durante el año pasado, ya que los comerciantes y los grandes consumidores comenzaron a utilizar los inventarios de materias primas.


Esto se produce en medio de una demanda en rápido crecimiento a medida que la economía se recupera de las restricciones relacionadas con la pandemia y las interrupciones de la cadena de suministro.


La tendencia ha sido más pronunciada en las últimas semanas para el zinc, donde los precios subieron un 2,8% el martes a un máximo de 16 años de casi 4.400 dólares la tonelada. El metal se utiliza como revestimiento protector para el acero en la construcción, automóviles y electrodomésticos.


Desde principios de mes, las existencias disponibles de zinc en la LME, un metal que aún no ha salido de los almacenes de la bolsa, han caído en casi 60.000 toneladas a un mínimo de dos años de poco más de 45.000 toneladas.


Los analistas dicen que el motivo de la reducción fue el aumento de los precios del gas y la electricidad. En los últimos meses, los precios de la electricidad que se dispararon han obligado a Glencore, Trafigura, Norsk Hydro y otros a reducir la producción en fundiciones de zinc y aluminio no rentables.


*Para compensar la escasez y cumplir con las obligaciones contractuales con los clientes de fabricación, algunas de estas empresas han tomado inventario de los almacenes en el sistema LME y más allá.*


“Los precios actuales de la electricidad podrían conducir a más recortes de acero y estas decisiones podrían tomarse más rápido para el zinc que para el aluminio en un futuro cercano”, escribió Marius van Straaten, analista de Morgan Stanley, en un informe reciente, refiriéndose al hecho de que es más fácil ajustar el rendimiento de las plantas de zinc.


La caída en los inventarios de zinc llega en un momento difícil para la LME, que se vio obligada a suspender la comercialización de níquel el mes pasado después de que una fuerte presión corta hizo que el precio subiera más de un 250%.


*Los bajos inventarios podrían impulsar los precios de la LME al alza, ya que los comerciantes y productores deseosos de cubrir posiciones cortas recompran contratos en lugar de enviar losas personalizadas desde uno de los almacenes de la bolsa de valores.*


Colin Hamilton, analista de BMO Capital Markets, dijo que los últimos datos de los antiguos depósitos de la LME harán poco para aliviar los temores de otro aumento de precios.


“El volumen de material monitoreado por la LME, que actualmente no está en el sistema, sino en almacenes aledaños, disminuyó durante febrero para todos los metales excepto el cobre. Al mismo tiempo, el aluminio disminuyó un 29% respecto al mes anterior a 218.000 toneladas, y el zinc disminuyó un 28% respecto al mes anterior a solo 15.000 toneladas”, dijo.


La reducción de la producción es sólo uno de los factores de tensión en los mercados de metales. Los temores de que el suministro de cobre y níquel de Rusia pudiera verse interrumpido por las sanciones también llevaron a precios más altos.


Goldman Sachs cree que el cobre está “dormido” [sonambulismo, es decir, no se hace nada para evitarlo] a la escasez.


Se espera que la oferta de cobre refinado sea inferior a la demanda este año en 375.000 toneladas, el doble de la estimación anterior y lo suficientemente grande como para agotar todas las existencias visibles en diciembre.


“Creemos que los inversores continúan subestimando los riesgos para los suministros de cobre rusos, ya que no son tan inmediatos y agudos como los riesgos observados en los mercados de granos o energía o incluso del aluminio”, escribió en un informe el analista de Goldman Sachs Nick Snowdon.


----------



## visaman (13 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Esta chica es burbujista...



sera lenina seguramente


----------



## lasoziedad (13 Abr 2022)

Vaya, parece que el informe anual de derechos humanos de USA también habla de España:


*EEUU critica a Pablo Iglesias y Vox en su informe sobre Derechos Humanos*

*Pone de ejemplo una intervención de Iglesias en el Congreso donde tildó a los medios de ser "un arma del poder empresarial". El informe recoge también el vídeo de Podemos para la campaña de las elecciones madrileñas. Por su parte, Vox también aparece señalado tras las denuncias de Reporteros Sin Fronteras*

El Gobierno de *Estados Unidos ha citado, en el informe anual sobre Derechos Humanos* del Departamento de Estado, al exvicepresidente del Gobiernoe español Pablo Iglesias y al partido Vox por sus críticas hacia periodistas, recogiendo las denuncias que diferentes asociaciones de la prensa realizaron el año pasado.

En el apartado *"violencia y acoso" dentro de la categoría de "libertad de expresión"*, el informe señala que *Podemos*, el "socio menor" del Gobierno de coalición, "acosó verbalmente" a periodistas y "medios de comunicación en general", y pone de ejemplo una intervención de Iglesias desde la tribuna del Congreso donde, según ha explicado Estados Unidos, se* tildó a los medios de ser "un arma del poder empresarial"*.

El informe recoge un vídeo de Podemos para la *campaña de las elecciones madrileñas* de mayo en el que se utilizaban imágenes de periodistas. Las asociaciones de la prensa protestaron por sus "fines intimidatorios" y lo consideraron un "ataque al libre ejercicio del periodismo".

Por su parte, *Vox también aparece señalado* en este apartado, donde se destaca las denuncias de Reporteros Sin Fronteras, que expresó su preocupación porque la formación liderada por Santiago Abascal "tratara de* estigmatizar a los periodistas mediante el acoso online* y *prohibiendo a medios de comunicación cubrir sus actos*", en concreto los de la campaña electoral de las elecciones autonómicas del 4 de mayo.

En este punto, el informe apunta a las críticas de las organizaciones por la "retórico antimedios" de Vox que, a su juicio, "a veces"* incitan "a la violencia contra los periodistas"* por parte de sus simpatizantes, especialmente durante las protestas.

También se recogen las* quejas de periodistas que denunciaron la selección de preguntas a* los políticos en el Congreso de los Diputados, lo que representaba "un obstáculo intolerable para la libertad de prensa.

Sobre Vox, el informe además hace referencia a las *denuncias de también de asociaciones LBTQI+ *contra el partido y de ONG por "la retórica racista y xenófoba" hacia los menores de edad no acompañados.


----------



## mazuste (13 Abr 2022)

Rusia se hunde...
El superávit comercial de Rusia en el primer trimestre bate un récord al dispararse los precios del petróleo y el gas
*
" Rusia, que continuó con sus ventas de petróleo y gas en el primer trimestre 
a los precios más altos de los últimos años, vio cómo su superávit por cuenta 
corriente se multiplicó por más de 2,5 veces con respecto al primer trimestre 
del año pasado, alcanzando los 58.200 millones de dólares desde los 22.500 millones..."*


----------



## visaman (13 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Un enorme tornado azotó el estado de Iowa, EE. UU
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la culpa es de Putin circulen


----------



## kikepm (13 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Pues poco a poco, medios occidentales van mostrando la realidad y van desmintiendo la versión oficial.
> 
> Aquí tenemos a la BBC compartiendo una historia en la que "de facto", culpa a Ucrania del lanzamiento del misil Tochka-U en Kramatorsk matando a mas de 50 civiles.
> 
> ...



Este video fue publicado en el hilo de Telegram de Juan sin Miedo, lo llegué a descargar y al poco fue eliminado. 

¿Estamos seguros que es un video de la BBC? No tiene voz en off de locutor en inglés, solo la marca de la BBC y los subtítulos en inglés que bien podrían falsificarse.

He intentado localizarlo en la web de la BBC pero no lo he encontrado.


----------



## visaman (13 Abr 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> La ostia electoral que se va a dar va a ser de órdago, y por fin será el fin del aborto de Podemos y derivados... partiremos todos de 0 para la que se avecina, y se acabó el marketing de sonrisitas, abracitos y gilipolleces twitteras. Dialogando cuestiones sociolaborales con la embajadora norteamericana, manda cojones... mucho asco.



en que porcentaje valoras el cabreo nacional en este pais para votar diferente a lo usual?


----------



## Abu-Yunis (13 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Harris
> 
> 
> El ejército ruso encontró drones UAV equipados para el uso de armas químicas...
> ...



Es tecnología de doble uso. Cualquiera se puede comprar un dron para tratamientos fitosanitarios y hacerse un vector de armas químicas con solo cambiar el veneno con que lo carga.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Abr 2022)

5 hours ago - 48°24′N 33°40′E
*Overnight Russian army conducted missile strike at railway station in Central Ukraine, routes of 17 trains changed due to safety concerns*


----------



## vil. (13 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Fijo los yankis presionando, hasta no ver a Europa destruida nuevamente por una guerra y luego venir ellos de salvadores y otros 50 años de vasallaje no van a parar, si no los paramos nosotros¡¡¡
> 
> *Suecia estaría considerando adherirse a la OTAN este próximo mes de junio*
> 11:52 || 13/04/2022




Lo que somos los europeos en general y los españoles en particular es ciegos... y unos engreídos de cuatro pares de cohones...

Al Tio Sam europa le sale por un ojo de la cara, lo dijo Trump y tenía razón, la OTAN la deberíamos pagar los europeos... pero claro cuando pagas la seguridad, para qué necesitas a alguien que te proteja, la pagas tú, te proteges tú... en fin...

Ahora si el Tio Sam paga querrá algo a cambio...

Pero no te engañes, al pagar el Tio Sam tú no tienes que pagar y eso es PASTA...

Suecia lo que precisa es protección para que le garanticen que no van a tener que lidiar con un problema nucelar en su país... para ello buscan al Tio Sam.. y el Tio Sam les dará esa protección, pero A CAMBIO DE ALGO... 

Pero Suecia muy bien podría haber desarrollado ese poder nucelar, pero eso era impopular y era costoso y ADEMAS es guay ser chuli e ir de progreta por el mundo, dando lecciones de altivez y sensibilidad con el medio y tal y que se yo...

En España el tal Carrero pegó un salto extratosférico por pensar y sentir que... luego tuvimos una MARAVILLOSA y genial transición y... somos GENIALES y...

Pero mira, hablamos con el Tio Sam, hicimos una reflexión profunda y hoy... somos UCRANIANOS... en fin...

Pero de todo eso el EURO es nuestra moneda y di tú hoy a los ahorradores que... en fin... es lo que hay, pero no es bueno dejar de decir la verdad y creer en falacias...


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (13 Abr 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Es tecnología de doble uso. Cualquiera se puede comprar un dron para tratamientos fitosanitarios y hacerse un vector de armas químicas con solo cambiar el veneno con que lo carga.




Así de sencillo y así de terrorífico. O reventar cuatro botellitas en alguna aglomeración en la frontera, no es verosímil, pero es un ejemplo.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Lo que somos los europeos en general y los españoles en particular es ciegos... y unos engreídos de cuatro pares de cohones...
> 
> Al Tio Sam europa le sale por un ojo de la cara, lo dijo Trump y tenía razón, la OTAN la deberíamos pagar los europeos... pero claro cuando pagas la seguridad, para qué necesitas a alguien que te proteja, la pagas tú, te proteges tú... en fin...
> 
> ...



De no ser por la OTAN Euroasia ya seria una realidad y EEUU un estado fallido aislado del resto del mundo.


----------



## Michael_Knight (13 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Esta chica es burbujista...



Chica y burbujista no caben en la misma frase.


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)

*Los servicios de inteligencia de Ucrania denuncian que Rusia usa crematorios móviles para eliminar pruebas de sus crímenes.*
Las tropas rusas pretenden eliminar cualquier tipo de prueba que confirme que han cometido crímenes de lesa humanidad en *Ucrania* y para ello emplean crematorios móviles, especialmente en la ciudad de *Mariupol*, para no dejar rastro de sus atrocidades, aseguró el servicio de inteligencia ucraniano.

En un mensaje que reproduce en su cuenta de Telegram el ayuntamiento de esta ciudad portuaria, los servicios de inteligencia ucranianos aseguran que "el liderazgo de *Rusia* ha ordenado la destrucción de cualquier evidencia de los crímenes de su ejército en *Ucrania*".

"Después del genocidio internacional generalizado del pueblo ucraniano en *Bucha*, en la región de *Kiev*, las tropas rusas comenzaron a utilizar crematorios móviles en* Ucrania*", agregan.

Precisan que se han detectado "trece crematorios móviles en *Mariupol* para limpiar las calles de los cuerpos de civiles muertos" y que las fuerzas de ocupación rusas "tratan de identificar a todos los posibles testigos de las atrocidades" para eliminarlos.


----------



## Alvin Red (13 Abr 2022)

Algunos foreros han hablado sobre Chomsky y voy hablar sobre ello.

Chomsky no toma partido político, ni es un político, ni pretende crear un nuevo partido político, tiene una serie de ensayos que analizan el mundo y la política, tampoco da soluciones solo exposiciones.

La principal conclusión que saca es que hay diferentes formas de ver la democracia y que la actual no es la mejor ya que esta supeditada a los lobbies económicos, corporaciones, bancos, etc. que son los que ponen y quitan a los políticos y controlan los medios de comunicación para que esos oligarcas escondidos detrás de los políticos sean de donde sean los que realmente manden.





__





Noam Chomsky






www.infoamerica.org





​
EL CONTROL DE LOS MEDIOS DE COMUNICACIÓN
Noam Chomsky​El papel de los medios de comunicación en la política contemporánea nos obliga a preguntar por el tipo de mundo y de sociedad en los que queremos vivir, y qué modelo de democracia queremos para esta sociedad. Permítaseme empezar contraponiendo dos conceptos distintos de democracia. Uno es el que nos lleva a afirmar que en una sociedad democrática, por un lado, la gente tiene a su alcance los recursos para participar de manera significativa en la gestión de sus asuntos particulares, y, por otro, los medios de información son libres e imparciales. Si se busca la palabra democracia en el diccionario se encuentra una definición bastante parecida a lo que acabo de formular.

Una idea alternativa de democracia es la de que no debe permitirse que la gente se haga cargo de sus propios asuntos, a la vez que los medios de información deben estar fuerte y rígidamente controlados. Quizás esto suene como una concepción anticuada de democracia, pero es importante entender que, en todo caso, es la idea predominante. De hecho lo ha sido durante mucho tiempo, no sólo en la práctica sino incluso en el plano teórico. No olvidemos además que tenemos una larga historia, que se remonta a las revoluciones democráticas modernas de la Inglaterra del siglo XVII, que en su mayor parte expresa este punto de vista. En cualquier caso voy a ceñirme simplemente al período moderno y acerca de la forma en que se desarrolla la noción de democracia, y sobre el modo y el porqué el problema de los medios de comunicación y la desinformación se ubican en este contexto.
...


De la famosa frase de Abraham Lincoln “*El gobierno del pueblo*, *por el pueblo* y *para el pueblo*” han escogido solo el "del" y el "por" pero no el "para". Nos gobiernos políticos del pueblo elegidos por el pueblo pero no gobiernan para el pueblo sino para eso oligarcas, lobbies o corporaciones.

Ya no es un problema de derechas e izquierdas conceptos del siglo XX, sino del "para el pueblo" o "para los oligarcas sean capitalistas o miembros de una Nomenklatura".

Es de interés leer el libro de Susan George que basándose en un informe ficticio nos da las claves de este siglo:
_*El informe Lugano o como mantener el capitalismo en el siglo XXI*_

*R.A.E.

oligarquía*
Del gr. ὀλιγαρχία _oligarchía._

1. f. Forma de gobierno en la cual el poder político es ejercido por un grupo minoritario.

2. f. Grupo reducido de personas que tiene poder e influencia en un determinado sector social, económico y político.

*nomenklatura* Tb. nomenclatura.
Del ruso _nomenklatura,_ y este del lat. _nomenclatūra_ 'lista de nombres'.

1. f. Conjunto de altos cargos políticos de la antigua Unión Soviética o de sus países aliados y, por ext., de otros sistemas políticos.


----------



## Malevich (13 Abr 2022)

Se supone que Chomsky era anarquista, o desde ese punto de vista yo le leí en mis años mozos.


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)

*Zelenski asegura que Rusia está usando bombas de fósforo en la guerra en Ucrania.*
El presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*, ha asegurado en un discurso ante el parlamento de Estonia que *Rusia* estaba usando bombas de fósforo en* Ucrania*, acusando a *Moscú* de usar tácticas terroristas contra civiles.

*Zelenski* agregó que es necesario encontrar instrumentos para presionar a *Rusia *para que deje de deportar por la fuerza a los ucranianos y pidió que continúen las sanciones contra *Rusia*, diciendo que eran la única forma de obligar a *Rusia* a aceptar la paz.


----------



## visaman (13 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Rusia no quiere prisioneros pues sabe perfectamente que, tarde o temprano, acabarán como mercenarios de la OTAN en este o en otros conflictos. Creo que se están tomando su tiempo pues han visto la oportunidad de enfrentar a su ejército regular contra una masa ingente de fuerzas paramilitares OTAN que de ser eliminados ya no operarán en otros escenarios.
> 
> Imagino que se estarán haciendo menos prisioneros de los que se vende a la opinión pública, por ello los embolsan mediante artillera de corto/medio alcance mientras les cortan suministro con misileria lanzada a su retaguardia.
> 
> En esto momentos el grueso de las fuerzas ucranianas está pillando fuego de artillería por Norte, Sur y Este, al tiempo que, la misileria se concentra en el oeste. En dicha situación Rusia no está interesada ni en la retirada ni en la rendición de las tropas ucranianas, digamos, como " inversión " a futuro.



erio cuanto van a tardar en ponernos la libreta de racionamiento?


----------



## notengodeudas (13 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> lo que es preocupante es que a *inflaccion* en usa no par de crecer y no tiene visos de parar sino es a largo plazo


----------



## Jotagb (13 Abr 2022)

El Pentágono quiere que Zelensky logre la victoria para Ucrania y restaure su integridad 

El Pentágono quiere lograr la victoria de Ucrania y el restablecimiento de su integridad territorial, pero todo esto debe lograrlo el presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky, a quien Estados Unidos "no puede dictar" su voluntad. Esta declaración fue hecha el martes por el portavoz del Pentágono, John Kirby, en una conferencia telefónica para la prensa internacional.

"Queremos que Ucrania gane. Queremos que Ucrania sea soberana, entera y que no tenga tropas rusas en todo su territorio. Pero cómo hacer esto es una pregunta para el señor Zelensky y el gobierno ucraniano. Respetamos su liderazgo y su ejército". No tenemos la capacidad de dictarle a Zelensky cuál debería ser exactamente la victoria de Ucrania”, argumentó Kirby.


----------



## briancon (13 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Lo que somos los europeos en general y los españoles en particular es ciegos... y unos engreídos de cuatro pares de cohones...
> 
> Al Tio Sam europa le sale por un ojo de la cara, lo dijo Trump y tenía razón, la OTAN la deberíamos pagar los europeos... pero claro cuando pagas la seguridad, para qué necesitas a alguien que te proteja, la pagas tú, te proteges tú... en fin...
> 
> ...



Este mensaje solo te lo firma un americano de Kansas que no se entera de nada. Las tropas imperiales en Europa para protegernos xd....para proteger la hegemonía usana están única y exclusivamente.


----------



## crocodile (13 Abr 2022)

Si hasta la otanica BBC reconoce que el genocidio de Kramatorsk lo cometieron los ukronazis es evidente que fue así, las TV OTAN españolas no lo admitirán como siempre


----------



## thanos2 (13 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> De no ser por la OTAN Euroasia ya seria una realidad y EEUU un estado fallido aislado del resto del mundo.



Hágase. EEUU debe rendirse al fin de su imperio.


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)

*España no descarta enviar armamento pesado a la guerra en Ucrania.*
La ministra de Defensa, Margarita Robles, no ha cerrado la puerta a la posibilidad de que España envíe armamento pesado a* Ucrania*, al igual que están barajando otros países como Estados Unidos o Alemania, al asegurar que "nunca se puede descartar nada", aunque en estos momentos no está previsto.

En declaraciones a Telecinco, Robles ha recordado que hasta ahora España ha enviado 12 aviones con material ligero, que es fácilmente utilizable por los ucranianos, y ha señalado que el armamento pesado, como los carros de combate, exigen una "enorme instrucción".

La ministra ha explicado que el material pesado para el que se está más preparado en* Ucrania *es el de la antigua Unión Soviética, que es distinto del que dispone España.

"Descartar nunca se puede descartar nada", ha respondido Robles al ser preguntada sobre si España baraja el envío de material pesado, si bien ha precisado que "en este momento no está previsto, pero la solidaridad con el pueblo de *Ucrania* es total y vamos a seguir con ese apoyo".


----------



## briancon (13 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Usa nunca dejó poner el nord steam 2 en marcha. Precisamente se sumaría al nord steam 1 por el mar, sin pasar ni por ucrania ni por polonia... y eso no gusta ni a ucrania ni a polonia ni a usa... la "salvación" alemana se la cargarón, alemania se dió un tiro en el pie obligada por usa.
> 
> Ucrania no cortará el gaseoducto que tiene a europa, sería declarar la guerra a europa.



La infraestructura está construida, si siguen los planes de la tercera guerra mundial el nord Stream 2 nunca se va a poner en funcionamiento, pero a poco que se calmen las cosas los alemanes van a mirar por sus intereses.


----------



## valensalome (13 Abr 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> Mi opinión desde la barra del bar y con el palillo en la boca es que a Rusia, después de Ucrania no le van a quedar ganas ni fuerzas para plantearse invadir a nadie. Y mucho menos a un país OTAN.
> 
> El coste material, humano, económico y de imagen de país ha sido inmenso.



¿Cuando dijeron los rusos que se iban a poner a invadir países como sino hubiera mañana ? 
Para mi que fue más panfleto otánico


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> erio cuanto van a tardar en ponernos la libreta de racionamiento?



Pues no lo se, pero lo que si recomiendo es disfrutar este verano a full, pues a partir del próximo otoño se van a poner las cosas muy chungas. Obviamente nada que no esperásemos los madmaxistas de pro, pero inabordable para el resto de la sociedad a los que, como digo, les van a faltar más veranos que los que ya les faltaban con anterioridad de no aprovechar el actual.


----------



## Elimina (13 Abr 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Del cuerpo de la noticia publicada en elperiodico.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues he leído el artículo entero y no se hacen eco de lo que dice la parte rusa. Qué raro.
Con de "niños y niñas prisioneros", supongo que se refiere a soldados, ¿no?


----------



## mazuste (13 Abr 2022)

De Rybar

13.04.2022 (10:00)
Informe del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia

_*Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa continúan realizando una operación militar especial en Ucrania.

Durante la noche, los misiles de alta precisión basados en el mar y el aire en las áreas de los asentamientos 
de SADOVOE y CHUDNOV destruyeron dos grandes depósitos de misiles y armas de artillería de las tropas 
ucranianas. Además, en el aeródromo militar MIRGOROD fueron destruidos cuatro helicópteros ucranianos: 
dos Mi-24 y dos Mi-8.

La aviación operativa-táctica de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales rusas atacó 46 instalaciones militares de Ucrania.

Entre ellas: dos puestos de mando y una estación de radar en la zona de BOROVOE , dos instalaciones de 
sistemas de lanzamiento múltiple de cohetes, así como 4 zonas de concentración de equipos militares 
ucranianos en las zonas de BOROVOE y PESKY-RADKOVSKY .

Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron dos vehículos aéreos no tripulados en el aire sobre 
el asentamiento de AFANASIEVKA .

Las tropas de cohetes y la artillería alcanzaron 693 objetivos enemigos, de los cuales 676 concentraciones
de personal y equipos, 11 puestos de mando, 5 depósitos logísticos.

En total, desde el comienzo de la operación militar especial, han sido destruidos :
130 aviones, 1
03 helicópteros, 
244 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 
447 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 
2169 tanques y otros vehículos de combate blindados, 
243 lanzacohetes múltiples, 
31 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros, 
2076 unidades de vehículos militares especiales.

En la ciudad de MARIUPOL , en la zona de la planta metalúrgica que lleva el nombre de Ilyich, como resultado 
de las exitosas operaciones ofensivas de las fuerzas armadas rusas y de las unidades policiales de la República
Popular de Donetsk, 1.026 militares ucranianos de la 36ª Brigada de Marines depusieron voluntariamente las armas 
y se rindieron .

Entre los militares rendidos de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas hay 162 oficiales y 47 mujeres.*_
*Ciento cincuenta y un militares ucranianos heridos de la 36ª Brigada de Marines recibieron atención médica 
primaria en el lugar, después de lo cual todos fueron trasladados al hospital de la ciudad de MARIUPOL 
para su tratamiento.*


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Abr 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Hágase. EEUU debe rendirse al fin de su imperio.



No, si el que mucho abarca poco aprieta. No se necesita excesivo análisis para aquello que puede explicar el refranero español, a no ser que quieras meter cientos de asesores enchufados en la ecuación, claro está.


----------



## Elimina (13 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Chica y burbujista no caben en la misma frase.



¿Perdón?
Sepa que le leo bastante


----------



## CEMENTITOS (13 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> HOJO! El embajador de ucrania en EEUU se reunió la semana pasada con oficiales de General Atomics, el fabricante de los drones predator y reaper. Cuidao porque estos drones pueden atacar objetivos bien dentro de suelo ruso, incluso en moscú. General atomics dice que tiene drones listos para salir si EEUU lo aprueba.
> 
> Nos vamos a reir a carcajada limpia



No sabes de lo que hablas. Un programa de transferencia de tecnología tarda años en implantarse, porque incluye la formación cosa que hoy por hoy es imposible en Ucrania. De montar una base operativa ya ni hablamos.
La alternativa es que los drones sean pilotados por personal no ucraniano desde fuera de Ucrania, lo cual logicamente supone el inicio de hostilidades por un tercer país.
Si piensas antes de retwitear tonterías, te harás un favor a ti mismo.


----------



## Expected (13 Abr 2022)

briancon dijo:


> La infraestructura está construida, si siguen los planes de la tercera guerra mundial el nord Stream 2 nunca se va a poner en funcionamiento, pero a poco que se calmen las cosas los alemanes van a mirar por sus intereses.



De hecho nos dieron una grandiosa muestra de generosidad europea cuando compraron los ventiladores para el Covid y prohibieron exportarlos. Y no nos olvidemos de los preocupados y ecológicos que son...que hasta trucaron los motores de sus volkswagen para que contaminara menos.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (13 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> El euro a Alemania le ha salvado el culo... sólo mira Japón y su Yen... Alemania estaba en peores condiciones y ese EURO devaluado por los países sureños, vagos, maleantes y depredadores le ha permitido tener una balsa de aceite exportadora, sin MOVER ni una uña del dedo...
> 
> No, a Merkel le ha salvado... de lo contrario hubiese lidiado con una economía a lo japonesa, pero sin la capacidad de inyectar... ya sin contar con la bolsa de MARCOS tan inundada que tenía y no podría haber externalizado sin apenas tener metodología alguna para su recuperación, que es la misma historia de NABUCO, pero..
> 
> ...



Es el Euro lo que permitió que a Alemania (no solo Merkel), que "tenía a su disposición un nivel de ahorro y caudales como no se han tenído jamás desde la IIWW por parte de EE.UU. y en lugar de encaminarlos a una REESTRUCTURACIÓN PROFUNDA Y ORDENADA de sus sistema productivo", le saliera más a cuenta a corto y medio plazo "INYECTARLOS en ladrillo en España, descapitalizar a media Europa y financiarizar la vida del continente, convirtiendo en esencia todo el tinglado europeo en un bodrio imposible de sostener", como acertadamente expusiste antes. La política monetaria de la UE, implementada a través del BCE, contaba con la complicidad de Merkel, pero no fue culpa suya solo.


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)

*Ucrania espera del político prorruso amigo de Putin detenido "informaciones interesantes"*
El entorno del presidente ucraniano, *Volodimir Zelenski*, espera del político prorruso *Víctor Medvedchuk*, detenido este martes, "informaciones interesantes y detalladas", dada su condición de "amigo" del líder del *Kremlin*, *Vladimir Putin*.

"Él sabe mucho sobre los preparativos de *Rusia* para la *guerra*", afirmó el asesor presidencial Oleksii Arestóvich, en declaraciones difundidas por el canal youtube del opositor ruso Mark Fejgin.

El asesor de *Zelenski* afirmó, asimismo, que el político prorruso fue detenido fuera de la capital.

La detención fue comunicada ayer por el propio presidente ucraniano, a través de su canal de Telegram, con un mensaje acompañado de una foto de Medvedchuk, sentado, esposado y vestido con ropa militar con una insignia con la bandera ucraniana.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Abr 2022)

EEUU va a mandar helicópteros y artillería autopropulsada a Ucrania por valor de 750 millones $


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (13 Abr 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Pues he leído el artículo entero y no se hacen eco de lo que dice la parte rusa. Qué raro.
> Con de "niños y niñas prisioneros", supongo que se refiere a soldados, ¿no?



no se refiere a nada, es como si dice que quiere intercambiarlos por las embarazadas prisioneras o los ancianos, es propaganda para luego decir que rusia se niega


----------



## bk001 (13 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Poco a poco se apaga la llama de Ucrania en los medios…ya no vende, y la gente necesita otra droga nueva.
> Va cayendo en los telediarios, en los periódicos internacionales…justo ahora que precisamente los ukras pierden más de 500 soldados al día.
> 
> Hoy he visto que el Bayern Nazi de Múnich, tenía en los córners banderitas de Ucrania
> ...



off topic,

abre tu perfil, que quiero mandarte un privado.


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> EEUU va a mandar helicópteros y artillería autopropulsada a Ucrania por valor de 750 millones $



Qué helicópteros?


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)

*Sube a 191 número de niños muertos en Ucrania desde inicio de la invasión.*
El número de niños muertos a consecuencia de la* guerra en Ucrania*, desde el inicio de la *invasión rusa* el 24 de febrero, se eleva ya a 191, según las cifras difundidas hoy por la Fiscalía General ucraniana a través de Telegram.

La mayoría de los menores fallecidos se dio en la región de *Donetsk*, en el este de *Ucrania*, parcialmente ocupada por las tropas rusas.

La fiscalía ha informado asimismo del hallazgo de los cuerpos quemados de una muchacha de 16 años y un niño de diez en las ciudades de Borodzianka y de Korolovka, donde se investigan los presuntos crímenes de guerra cometidos por el ejército ruso antes de retirarse de la región de *Kiev*.


----------



## mazuste (13 Abr 2022)

t.me/c/1262772134/10424

_*No es casualidad que Medvedchuk, supuestamente detenido en una operación especial del SBU, 
se presentara públicamente precisamente en el momento que Azovstal vislumbraba su final. 
De hecho, Medvedchuk no fue detenido ayer, sino ya el 24 de febrero, primer día de la operación 
especial en Ucrania, cuando el político de la oposición salió completamente de la escena. 

La versión inventada a toda prisa por Arestovich de que Medvedchuk fue secuestrado en un país
vecino no sirve de nada: si Medvedchuk estuviera en libertad y bajo la protección de los servicios
especiales, no habría sido posible secuestrarlo, y Medvedchuk tampoco se habría callado. 

Por otra parte, Avakov habló en pleno cumplimiento de los principios de la "nueva sinceridad"
y no dudó en afirmar la necesidad de cambiar "la escoria de Medvedchuk por el pueblo de Mariupol".
Por "pueblo de Mariupol" el agente británico Avakov se refiere a los generales de la OTAN. Zelensky,
en su discurso nocturno confirmó su deseo de intercambiar a Medvedchuk ...

En algún lugar hemos visto esta trama histórica antes. Según la leyenda conocida, Hitler propuso
a Stalin intercambiar a su hijo capturado Jacob por el mariscal Paulus, atrapado en la caldera
de Stalingrado, sobre lo que recibió de Stalin la respuesta de que "no cambio a un mariscal 
de campo por un soldado". Es como si la OTAN se hiciera con los archivos secretos de Hitler *_
*y los libros de métodos del Tercer Reich en algún lugar. Un monstruoso cosplay histórico. *


----------



## Argentium (13 Abr 2022)

Liu Sivaya @liusivaya
5h
En Mariupol se rinden otros 1000 infantes de marina. La fábrica Ilyichá a punto de pasar al control de la DNR. Solo quedaría por tomar Azovstal, fábrica donde se esconden los principales efectivos del batallón Azov y, según cuentan, 20 altos cargos de la OTAN que les entrenaban.


----------



## vil. (13 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> De no ser por la OTAN Euroasia ya seria una realidad y EEUU un estado fallido aislado del resto del mundo.



Y a UERASIA qué me dices que le ofrecemos los europeos, salvo engreimiento, que de eso estoy seguro que tenemos para dar...

Porque claro, sé lo que nos podrían ofrecer, desde materias primas a todo tipo de bienes elaborados, pero nosotos qué les venderíamos???'...

El Tio Sam vende seguridad...Rusia materias primas y garantías de seguridad en un mismo pack... China bienes baratos y caros... 

Europa qué vendería????


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)

*Quién es Viktor Medvedchuk, el 'príncipe de las tinieblas' amigo de Putin" capturado en Kiev, decisivo para la guerra.*
"Como un amigo de la familia". *Vladimir Putin* nunca ha ocultado su conexión personal con *Viktor Medvedchuk* , quien fue arrestado este martes por orden del presidente *Volodimir Zelenski*.

Cuando el gobierno de *Kiev* comenzó a atacar al oligarca ucraniano en el invierno de 2021, apagó sus televisores y confiscó sus activos, incluido un oleoducto que transportaba petróleo desde Rusia a Europa, el Kremlin anunció de inmediato el envío de 3.000 paracaidistas a la frontera "para grandes ejercicios a escala", preludio de la progresiva concentración de tropas que desembocaría en la *invasión* del pasado 24 de febrero.

El presidente ruso es el padrino de su hija Daryna, nacida en 2004. Los dos hombres *pasan unos días vacaciones todos los años en Sochi* donde a menudo se les veía sentados uno al lado del otro en el Gran Premio de Fórmula 1.

Pero la relación personal no explica completamente *el papel desempeñado por Medvedchuk en la guerra en Ucrania*, y la importancia simbólica de la decisión tomada por *Zelenski*, que realmente parece marcar *un punto de no retorno*, minimizando la esperanza de cualquier posible negociación entre las dos partes. 









Quién es Viktor Medvedchuk, el 'príncipe de las tinieblas' amigo de Putin capturado en Kiev, decisivo para la guerra


"Como un amigo de la familia". Vladimir Putin nunca ha ocultado su conexión personal con Viktor Medvedchuk , quien fue arrestado este martes por orden del presidente...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## mazuste (13 Abr 2022)

*
"Esta página no existe. Intenta hacer otra búsqueda."*


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> HOJO! El embajador de ucrania en EEUU se reunió la semana pasada con oficiales de General Atomics, el fabricante de los drones predator y reaper. Cuidao porque estos drones pueden atacar objetivos bien dentro de suelo ruso, incluso en moscú. General atomics dice que tiene drones listos para salir si EEUU lo aprueba.
> 
> Nos vamos a reir a carcajada limpia



Ese tipo de drones solo carga Stinger o Hellfire, es decir, pequeños misiles de corto alcance. No tienen la capacidad estratégica que les pretendes dar.


----------



## Expected (13 Abr 2022)

A ver si van a ser Aliens...lo que hay en la siderurgia....porque tanta seguridad y 8 plantas subterráneas....son muchas plantas.


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)

*Ucrania confirma la identificación de más de 720 cuerpos en la región de Kiev.*
El Ministerio del Interior de *Ucrania* ha informado de la identificación de más de 720 cuerpos y la desaparición de 200 personas en la región de *Kiev*, donde se han puesto en marcha más de *3.050 procesos penales* por delitos cometidos por militares rusos.

"El número de cuerpos identificados y examinados de civiles asesinados en la región de *Kiev*, como resultado de la agresión rusa, ya supera a las 720 personas y más de 200 personas están desaparecidas", ha dicho el jefe de policía regional, Andriy Nebytov .

Según un comunicado del Ministerio del Interior en su perfil oficial de Facebook, los agentes del orden público contabilizaron más de *150 casos de robo* y se denunciaron a cerca de 35 sospechosos, así como se abrieron más de 30 procesos penales respecto a la colaboración con las tropas rusas.


----------



## vil. (13 Abr 2022)

briancon dijo:


> Este mensaje solo te lo firma un americano de Kansas que no se entera de nada. Las tropas imperiales en Europa para protegernos xd....para proteger la hegemonía usana están única y exclusivamente.




Hombre lée lo que he escrito... nadie da nada a cambio de nada... ¿no te parece??... o acaso crees que europa paga y no gana???... porque se fue a pique el NABUCO...


----------



## Alvin Red (13 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Se supone que Chomsky era anarquista, o desde ese punto de vista yo le leí en mis años mozos.



No es anarquista, aunque sus conceptos pueden llevar a una idea cooperativista, leyendo la wiki se inscribe en el anarcosindicalismo, como la CNT o la CGT españolas.


----------



## Señor X (13 Abr 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> no se refiere a nada, es como si dice que quiere intercambiarlos por las embarazadas prisioneras o los ancianos, es propaganda para luego decir que rusia se niega



Pero vamos, que simplemente con el hecho de querer intercambiar a un politico ucraniano, opositor, de tu propio pais, Ucrania en este caso, por algo que tiene otro (que lo de los niños es de chiste), es de por sí abyecto, por mucho que se le llame proruso o prosuscojones.

Por esa regla de tres, capturamos a Sánchez, Feijo y a su puta madre y ofrecemos un intercambio a Inglaterra por Gibraltar, porque estos politicos españoles son proanglo, y a los hechos solo hay que remitirse.


----------



## Jotagb (13 Abr 2022)

Mujeres ucranianas semidesnudas en la embajada rusa en Tallin








Harris


La acción de las mujeres ucranianas en la embajada rusa en Tallin...




bastyon.com


----------



## Expected (13 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Mujeres ucranianas semidesnudas en la embajada rusa en Tallin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Suerte que tienen los tallinitas.


----------



## vil. (13 Abr 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Es el Euro lo que permitió que a Alemania (no solo Merkel), que "tenía a su disposición un nivel de ahorro y caudales como no se han tenído jamás desde la IIWW por parte de EE.UU. y en lugar de encaminarlos a una REESTRUCTURACIÓN PROFUNDA Y ORDENADA de sus sistema productivo", le saliera más a cuenta a corto y medio plazo "INYECTARLOS en ladrillo en España, descapitalizar a media Europa y financiarizar la vida del continente, convirtiendo en esencia todo el tinglado europeo en un bodrio imposible de sostener", como acertadamente expusiste antes. La política monetaria de la UE, implementada a través del BCE, contaba con la complicidad de Merkel, pero no fue culpa suya solo.



Culpa suya y totalmente... la diferencia entre Putin y esta señora, es que él SI ha tenido una política de estado y un estado y forma con qué financiarlo y mantenerlo; planificación... y tuvo el tiempo y el dinero para ello...

En lugar de eso vivió de rentas... financiando una finaciarización de toda la estructura económica de europa y AMPARANDO el poder tanto blando como duro de Alemania en esa europa, no más, porque más ni supo, ni quiso, ni hubiese podido siendo Alemania principio y fin...

Y esto es lo que tenemos...


----------



## mazuste (13 Abr 2022)

Se murmura en los mentideros diplomáticos que, el austriaco Nehammer decidió negociar
con Putin , en su breve visita a Moscú, desde una posición de fuerza y presentar un ultimátum 
Por encargo del Occidente. pero que por inexperiencia no calculó la energía de su contrario, 
por lo que la conversación con Putin no funcionó y fue corta. La susodicha "paloma" austriaca
fue rápidamente escoltada al exterior y expulsada de Novo-Ogaryovo.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Abr 2022)

Quién sabe explicar ese concepto de la "no batalla" un poco más en profundidad?


----------



## Michael_Knight (13 Abr 2022)

Hostia, qué friki el tío este.


----------



## mazuste (13 Abr 2022)

Ok. Ahora si...


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Qué helicópteros?



Soviéticos, Mil-Mi 17.


----------



## mazuste (13 Abr 2022)

_*En las tierras OTANicas andan bastante preocupados por el destino de los activos bloqueados
por las tropas rusas en Azovstal y por las armas biológicas que se fabrican en las instalaciones
en los laboratorios secretos de la OTAN supervisados por Metabiota, vinculada a Hunter Biden.

Este, al parecer, era el objetivo de la misión del caniche austriaco Nehammer. Hay información
de varios cientos de extranjeros dentro de los túneles y búnkeres subterráneos del personal 
del biolaboratorio y de los oficiales de la OTAN, que están vigilados por el mismo batallón Azov*_
* y el servicio de seguridad del oligarca Rinat Akhmetov.*


----------



## Sinjar (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Octubrista (13 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Se murmura en los mentideros diplomáticos que, el austriaco Nehammer decidió negociar
> con Putin , en su breve visita a Moscú, desde una posición de fuerza y presentar un ultimátum
> Por encargo del Occidente. pero que por inexperiencia no calculó la energía de su contrario,
> por lo que la conversación con Putin no funcionó y fue corta. La susodicha "paloma" austriaca
> fue rápidamente escoltada al exterior y expulsada de Novo-Ogaryovo.



Tengo claro que lo anunciado que ha habido entre el austriaco y el ruso no es lo que nos cuentan.

Evidentemente ha ido a hablar, y de lo que han hablado no lo hacen público.

Sólo podemos especular. Seguramente ya saben muchos qué y cómo va evolucionar el tema próximamente, pero ambas partes callan.


----------



## ussser (13 Abr 2022)

Los de la secta dicen que en el metro de ny se efectuaron 33 disparos.


----------



## kixmi (13 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Mujeres ucranianas semidesnudas en la embajada rusa en Tallin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que obsesión con enseñar el culo. 

Enviado desde mi CLT-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Honkler (13 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Tengo claro que lo anunciado que ha habido entre el austriaco y el ruso no es lo que nos cuentan.
> 
> Evidentemente ha ido a hablar, y de lo que han hablado no lo hacen público.
> 
> Sólo podemos especular. Seguramente ya saben muchos qué y cómo va evolucionar el tema próximamente, pero ambas partes callan.



Suena a “maricón el último“


----------



## Honkler (13 Abr 2022)

kixmi dijo:


> Que obsesión con enseñar el culo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CLT-L09 mediante Tapatalk



Las lumis ucranianas dando la nota. Que se dediquen a lo que saben y dejen de hacer el ridículo.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Y a UERASIA qué me dices que le ofrecemos los europeos, salvo engreimiento, que de eso estoy seguro que tenemos para dar...
> 
> Porque claro, sé lo que nos podrían ofrecer, desde materias primas a todo tipo de bienes elaborados, pero nosotos qué les venderíamos???'...
> 
> ...



Europa en un contexto euroasiático tendría mucho más que aportar que en uno como el actual, donde EEUU parte el bacalao. Hablamos largo y tendido sobre como Alemania marca el destino de España, pero no valoramos lo suficiente como EEUU marca el destino de Alemania debido a que dicho análisis es un tabú interesado desde 1945.


----------



## pirivi-parava (13 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> De hecho nos dieron una grandiosa muestra de generosidad europea cuando compraron los ventiladores para el Covid y prohibieron exportarlos. Y no nos olvidemos de los preocupados y ecológicos que son...que hasta trucaron los motores de sus volkswagen para que contaminara menos.



*Rusia envía su décimo avión militar para ayudar a Italia ante la pandemia de COVID-19*








Rusia inicia el envío de ayuda sanitaria a Italia


El Kremlin envía a Roma hasta 100 médicos especializados en epidemias y material importante como aerosol desinfectante, tras el acuerdo alcanzado el sábado entre Giuseppe Conte y Vladímir Putin.




es.euronews.com


----------



## Elimina (13 Abr 2022)

Jodo Grecia. ¿Un 3,82% de su PIB es para la OTAN?


----------



## kikepm (13 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Se murmura en los mentideros diplomáticos que, el austriaco Nehammer decidió negociar
> con Putin , en su breve visita a Moscú, desde una posición de fuerza y presentar un ultimátum
> Por encargo del Occidente. pero que por inexperiencia no calculó la energía de su contrario,
> por lo que la conversación con Putin no funcionó y fue corta. La susodicha "paloma" austriaca
> fue rápidamente escoltada al exterior y expulsada de Novo-Ogaryovo.



¿"Se murmura"?

¿Y no sería mejor poner un enlace a la fuente?


----------



## Octubrista (13 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Qué helicópteros?



¿Y quién los va a tripular y pilotar?


----------



## Expected (13 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Las lumis ucranianas dando la nota. Que se dediquen a lo que saben y dejen de hacer el ridículo.



Esas bragas ucranianas son modelo podemita total. Qué espanto.


----------



## Octubrista (13 Abr 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Jodo Grecia. ¿Un 3,82% de su PIB es para la OTAN?



Y que su enemigo histórico y a día de hoy es Turquía, también su "aliado" de la OTAN.

Una de las razones de la pobreza relativa de Grecia, es el enorme gasto militar en su economía.

Prueba todo del sinsentido de la OTAN.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Abr 2022)

Y a quién se supone que representa el friki y a quién el ordenador cuántico?


----------



## Viricida (13 Abr 2022)

kixmi dijo:


> Que obsesión con enseñar el culo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CLT-L09 mediante Tapatalk



¿Esto qué es, lo de las farolas? Su folklore ¿no?


----------



## Teuro (13 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A ver .... a los aparatos rusos y chinos no le interesa ya ningún pacto con Occidente. Lo que están haciendo es apartarse para que la mierda no les salpique.
> 
> Estados unidos soltó hace muchos años dos bolitas de nieve montaña abajo y hoy se han convertido en aludes inmensos que se le están viniendo encima:
> 
> ...



Jamás ha tenido capacidad EEUU de ningunear a Rusia, ya se han bastado ellos solitos para hacerlo. Que Rusia no sea potencia económica (dentro de sus limitaciones) es por culpa de los rusos, no de los otánicos. Es más, este "camino" que ha tomado es un auténtico despropósito puesto que Rusia podría ser un centro para atraer el talento mundial al estilo de Suiza, en vez de eso prefieren "por orgullo" ser como Corea del Norte.


----------



## Plutarko (13 Abr 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Jodo Grecia. ¿Un 3,82% de su PIB es para la OTAN?



Sera para defenderse de su principal enemigo, Turquia, que tambien es miembro de la OTAN .....


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> ¿Y quién los va a tripular y pilotar?



Bueno, si son Mi-17 podrán los ucranianos. Pero el Mi-17 es un helicóptero medio de transporte, tampoco es la panacea. Si les dieran Mi-24 sería otra cosa.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Y que su enemigo histórico y a día de hoy es Turquía, también su "aliado" de la OTAN.
> 
> Una de las razones de la pobreza relativa de Grecia, es el enorme gasto militar en su economía.
> 
> Prueba todo del sinsentido de la OTAN.



Grecia tiene un ejercito absolutamente desmesurado. No se como andará ahora pero en 2010 tenia mucho y muy nuevo.


----------



## Argentium (13 Abr 2022)

*JP Morgan CEO Dimon: estoy colaborando con los gobiernos para promulgar nuevas sanciones económicas.*
13:23 || 13/04/2022

_Y además nos da una primicia, que si no fuera gracias a él estábamos en la oscuridad de la inoransia..._

*Dimon dice “ver importantes desafíos geopolíticos y económicos en el futuro debido a la alta inflación, los problemas de la cadena de suministro y la guerra en ucrania”*
13:10 || 13/04/2022


----------



## vil. (13 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Europa en un contexto euroasiático tendría mucho más que aportar que en uno como el actual, donde EEUU parte el bacalao. Hablamos largo y tendido sobre como Alemania marca el destino de España, pero no valoramos lo suficiente como EEUU marca el destino de Alemania debido a que dicho análisis es un tabú interesado desde 1945.




NABUCO fue una buena muestra de lo que Europa es, era y lo más transcendente lo que será... no fue casual su hundimiento, ni sus diversas cuitas...

Y no, a día de hoy Europa para bien o para mal a eso llamado Eurasia tiene poco o nada que ofrecer...

El globalismo no puede existir si no es con un capitalismo anglosajón... que viene a ser financierismo del amo e industrialimso del siervo...

Quieres otra historia... pues volveríamos a las fronteras y al muro de Trump... ¿gusta, no gusta?... es lo que hay...


----------



## Teuro (13 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Aqui te censuran canales que no quieren que veas, la redes sociales te banean si no dices algo que les guste ¿Esto es libertad de opinión? detenerte? Si tuvieramos un conflicto armado en España por ejemplo una guerra con Marruecos y salieras a protestar a favor de Marruecos vaya que ibas a la trena, vivimos en un espejismo democratico.



No uses Facebook, no uses Twitter, no uses Youtube. Hay alternativas menos invasivas, que van intentar manipularte menos y más higiénicas que esas redes sociales. Respecto a lo de Marruecos, en una guerra, en el bando más débil, desmoralizar es traición, lo ha sido siempre. En la guerra de Vietnam en EEUU se podía uno manifestar en contra de la guerra, en el lado vietnamita era absolutamente "desaconsejable".


----------



## crocodile (13 Abr 2022)

Alemania crecerá menos por la guerra y entrará en recesión sin el gas ruso #Alemina #Ucrania #Rusia

La economía de Alemania crecerá en 2022 menos de lo inicialmente previsto como consecuencia de la guerra en Ucrania, cuyo impacto más severo podría resultar en recesión en 2023 si se corta el suministro del gas ruso, según la previsión de los principales institutos económicos del país de este miércoles (13.04.2022).

Según los cinco institutos económicos que presentaron sus previsiones de primavera el crecimiento de la economía alemana se ralentizará drásticamente en 2022 como consecuencia de la guerra, hasta el 2,7 % o solo el 1,9 % si se suspenden las importaciones de gas ruso, lo que haría entrar al país en recesión en 2023.

Todos ellos creen que la guerra tendrá un claro impacto en el comportamiento del Producto Interior Bruto (PIB), rebajan así su pronóstico desde el 4,8 % que esperaban para 2022 antes de la guerra y creen que la inflación será del 6,1 %, la mayor en cuarenta años.

Los institutos consideran que la eliminación de restricciones impuestas por la pandemia aporta algo de alivio a la economía de la primera potencia europea, pero las consecuencias de la guerra se harán notar en 2022, aunque en 2023 esperan una recuperación del 3,1 %, según lo que denominan "escenario de base".









Alemania crecerá menos por la guerra y entrará en recesión sin el gas ruso | DW | 13.04.2022


El crecimiento de la economía alemana se ralentizará drásticamente en 2022 como consecuencia de la guerra en Ucrania, y el país entraría en recesión en 2023.




www.dw.com





t.me/info288_seguimientos


----------



## Expected (13 Abr 2022)

Cuando salgan las cositas a la luz, que tiene Vladimiro sobre Macron....a la mierda Macron...bienvenida Le Pen.


----------



## Bimbo (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Jamás ha tenido capacidad EEUU de ningunear a Rusia, ya se han bastado ellos solitos para hacerlo. Que Rusia no sea potencia económica (dentro de sus limitaciones) es por culpa de los rusos, no de los otánicos. Es más, este "camino" que ha tomado es un auténtico despropósito puesto que Rusia podría ser un centro para atraer el talento mundial al estilo de Suiza, en vez de eso prefieren "por orgullo" ser como Corea del Norte.



Si claro Rusia podria ser como Suiza, es el ejemplo perfecto, es que vamos son paises tan similiares que cuesta distinguirlos, por favor encuentra una diferencia entre Suiza y Rusia llevo un rato pensando y es que es practicamente imposble encontrar diferencias. Es un ejemplo magnifico.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (13 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Culpa suya y totalmente... la diferencia entre Putin y esta señora, es que él SI ha tenido una política de estado y un estado y forma con qué financiarlo y mantenerlo; planificación... y tuvo el tiempo y el dinero para ello...
> 
> En lugar de eso vivió de rentas... financiando una finaciarización de toda la estructura económica de europa y AMPARANDO el poder tanto blando como duro de Alemania en esa europa, no más, porque más ni supo, ni quiso, ni hubiese podido siendo Alemania principio y fin...
> 
> Y esto es lo que tenemos...



Tampoco es mérito exclusivo de Putin el desarrollo autocentrado y basado en la economía real de Rusia. Para planificar con fundamento y poder hacer política de estado, hace falta una élite de hombres (y mujeres) de estado. ¿Dónde estaban los _siloviki_ europeos o alemanes, qué caso se les hizo, o a qué se dedicaron?


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Jodo Grecia. ¿Un 3,82% de su PIB es para la OTAN?



Y Turquía sigue amenazando e intentando usurpar aguas griegas. Eso no estalla de milagro pero está latente y a los griegos les sale muy caro mantener una fuerza aérea y una Armada parejas con la turca. Habrá que ver cómo respira el sucesor de Cerdogan, que al viejo parece que le queda poco.


----------



## vil. (13 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Alemania crecerá menos por la guerra y entrará en recesión sin el gas ruso #Alemina #Ucrania #Rusia
> 
> La economía de Alemania crecerá en 2022 menos de lo inicialmente previsto como consecuencia de la guerra en Ucrania, cuyo impacto más severo podría resultar en recesión en 2023 si se corta el suministro del gas ruso, según la previsión de los principales institutos económicos del país de este miércoles (13.04.2022).
> 
> ...



Dicho para el ciudadano normal...

El ciudadano va a perder entre un 5 á 10% de su ahorro... de su salario podría ser algo menos, pero rondará el 5% en el mejor de los casos


O dicho en burbujarra... 

HABRA una quita del ahorro del mínimo 5%

HABRA una reducción de salarios del mínimo 5%.

Ucrania y su guerra...


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (13 Abr 2022)

Sobre los biolabs.


Spoiler



*11.04.2022*

Un texto a modo de esquema que recoge diferentes manifestaciones durante el mes de marzo relativas a los biolabs.

Ukraine bio-labs and USA connection. – Dot's Eye
*Ukraine bio-labs and USA connection*


En marzo, _Al Jazeera_ enfatizando que la "teoría de la conspiración" sobre los biolabs es seguida por sensibilidades cercanas al movimiento QAnon y a los teóricos de la conspiración en EEUU, muchos de ellos adheridos a las tesis de la _alt right_ yankee.

Russia’s bioweapon conspiracy theory finds support in US
*Russia’s bioweapon conspiracy theory finds support in US*


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)

Kadirov no es general, es un criminal de guerra, un vil asesino, un genocida,... Espero que los ucranianos le pongan un misil en mitad de su repugnante barba,...


----------



## vil. (13 Abr 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Tampoco es mérito exclusivo de Putin el desarrollo autocentrado y basado en la economía real de Rusia. Para planificar con fundamento y poder hacer política de estado, hace falta una élite de hombres (y mujeres) de estado. ¿Dónde estaban los _siloviki_ europeos o alemanes, qué caso se les hizo, o a qué se dedicaron?



Sodomizando a los griegos cabrones que no querían devolver lo que debían... y mirando para otro lado mientras en España desde el Rey emérito hasta un sindicalista se dedicaban a... 

Dejando hacer para qué... se hiciese lo que era adecuado hacer para que... MERKEL viviess como vivía y no se le tocase mucho el jijo... en fin...


----------



## CEMENTITOS (13 Abr 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Sin haber pisado un tanque en mi vida, opino desde la barra del bar y palillo en boca:
> 
> Yo no veo tan razonable que al detectar posibles "apuntadores" se dispare automáticamente la principal arma ofensiva del tanque, su cañón.
> 
> ...



Los tanques no disparan solos.
Ni siquiera los drones disparan solos.
Este hilo está lleno de gente que habla por hablar.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> NABUCO fue una buena muestra de lo que Europa es, era y lo más transcendente lo que será... no fue casual su hundimiento, ni sus diversas cuitas...
> 
> Y no, a día de hoy Europa para bien o para mal a eso llamado Eurasia tiene poco o nada que ofrecer...
> 
> ...



Es que no hablo de globalismo. Hablo de activar el Nord Stream2, implementar la ruta de la seda 2.0 y potenciar el mismo comercio entre los pueblos que EEUU desea evitar. Libre mercado le dicen...


----------



## Arraki (13 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Soviéticos, Mil-Mi 17.



No tiene ningún sentido enviar helicópteros de transporte a Ucrania. 

Primero que lo más normal es que según lleguen (si llegan) reciban un iskandarazo que los deje para la chatarra, segundo, dudo mucho que Ucrania tenga capacidad como para darles de comer a esos bichos y tercero a la que levanten un palmo lo más normal es que reciban la visita de los antiaéreos rusos.

Y cuarto, quien se va a subir a esos ataúdes con hélices y para qué?

Acaso tienen intención de llevar material o tropas en esos bichos a las cercanías del frente?

La única posibilidad que le veo es que EEUU esté haciendo cambalache de esos bichos por aeronaves made in que serán pagadas o mejor, financiadas para deleite de las empresas armamentísticas yankies. Europa una vez más haciendo el primo.


----------



## Sinjar (13 Abr 2022)

Hasta paises como Vietnam o Indonesia invierten mas en defensa que muchos países europeos. Tienen recursos estratégicos y comercian que da gusto. Nosotros aquí a verlas venir. O espabila Europa mandando a la mierda a la UE, o en 50 años esto serán ruinas.


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)

El Pentágono convocará hoy, 13 de abril, una reunión cerrada a la prensa de los principales funcionarios de EE. UU. contratistas de defensa para discutir la capacidad de la industria para apoyar a Ucrania en la guerra contra Rusia.

La reunión reunirá a ocho importantes contratistas de defensa: General Dynamics, Lockheed Martin y otros.

El funcionario dijo que a los contratistas se les dijo que *la atención se centraría en la "capacidad de la industria" para apoyar a Ucrania si la guerra se prolongaba durante varios años*.

UN.


----------



## Expected (13 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El Pentágono convocará hoy, 13 de abril, una reunión cerrada a la prensa de los principales funcionarios de EE. UU. contratistas de defensa para discutir la capacidad de la industria para apoyar a Ucrania en la guerra contra Rusia.
> 
> La reunión reunirá a ocho importantes contratistas de defensa: General Dynamics, Lockheed Martin y otros.
> 
> ...



Esta es la famosa reunión del 3% catalán...o también conocida por "que hay de lo mío?".


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Es que no hablo de globalismo. Hablo de activar el Nord Stream2, implementar la ruta de la seda 2.0 y potenciar el mismo comercio entre los pueblos que EEUU desea evitar. Libre mercado le dicen...



Por ejemplo, libre comercio sería que España pudiera comprar misiles rusos si quisiera. Turquía lo hizo y desde USA les dejaron sin F-35. A nosotros nos reventarían trenes o nos quitarían Ceuta y Melilla de intentarlo. Pero es lo que más convendría a nuestra defensa.


----------



## vil. (13 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Es que no hablo de globalismo. Hablo de activar el Nord Stream2, implementar la ruta de la seda 2.0 y potenciar el mismo comercio entre los pueblos que EEUU desea evitar. Libre mercado le dicen...



A ver si lo entendemos... North Stream 2 es un tema complicado... pero para Europa, dado que Rusia, más tarde que temprano se iba a convertir en el nuevo amo, mientras Alemania fuese capaz de mantener su nivel de ventas industriales, todo muy bien, pero Europa sólo tendría un suministrador de gas y lo que es peor con armas nucelares... a ver quíen era el guapo que le iba a decir el límite de sus cobros y lo más trágico, qué ibas a vender para pagarles...

Lo de la ruta de la Seda que financia un estado que hace dumpings de todo tipo e incluso manipula su moneda... me explicas cómo ibas a CONTROLAR ese mercado o escenario... vendiéndo qué???


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Hasta paises como Vietnam o Indonesia invierten mas en defensa que muchos países europeos. Tienen recursos estratégicos y comercian que da gusto. Nosotros aquí a verlas venir. O espabila Europa mandando a la mierda a la UE, o en 50 años esto serán ruinas.



Indonesia para su tamaño económico ya grande invierte muy poco en defensa. Supongo que es otro posible campo de batalla entre USA y China, los chinos deberían tratar de ganarse a Indonesia porque es una potencia importante, pero anda Usa también por ahí. El monstruo de la zona es Singapur, que tuene una fuerza militar enorme pensada para bloquear los estrechos junto con la australiana. Por eso china a medio plazo necesita o ganarse a Indonesia o incluso a la India y poner una base en las Nicobar, y twter atados a Birmania y Pakistán-Afganistan. Para poder tender gasoductos desde Irán y otros países del Caspio y oleoductos desde Birmania y también ferrocarril y carreteras. uSA les cerca y ellos intentan romper el cerco.


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## vil. (13 Abr 2022)

De eso nada... obsesión ninguna, sabe y bien que los anglosajones y los europeos precisan sus recursos para seguir la bola en la que vivimos... que los de Irán sólo no dan... pero es que esos recursos no sólo son para poder vivir nosotros como queremso, es sobre todo para poder mantener bajo control a China y sus incontables surtidores...

Vamos que Rusia se hiciese la sueca y no mirase lo que estaba sucediendo... a ver qué crees que pasó con Yeltsin... 

La economía Rusa lo que no está es sobrefinanciarizada... España o Italia serían incapaces de generar recursos y capacidades para tener ni siquiera la mitad del poder militar que tiene Rusia...

El PIB normalmente desdibuja muy fácilmente la realidad...


----------



## amcxxl (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> No tiene ningún sentido enviar helicópteros de transporte a Ucrania.
> 
> Primero que lo más normal es que según lleguen (si llegan) reciban un iskandarazo que los deje para la chatarra, segundo, dudo mucho que Ucrania tenga capacidad como para darles de comer a esos bichos y tercero a la que levanten un palmo lo más normal es que reciban la visita de los antiaéreos rusos.
> 
> ...



Quizá les pasen Black Hawk usados a los países que cedan los Mil (o puede que los tenga UsA guardados porque compraron en su día cosas de países del Este, MiG Moldavos, por ejemplo) y así el US Army puede pedir nuevos helicópteros.


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Y dale con que van a Helsinki. Irán por la carretera a San Petersburgo o proximidades y el despliegue no es contra la casi inexistente marina finesa (sus minúsculos barcos no valen gastar un misil) sino porque hay un LHD americano en Tromso, a 200Km o poco más de la frontera rusa.


----------



## Sinjar (13 Abr 2022)

Soros quiere prestar dinero a Europa sin que se le tenga que devolver, a cambio de intereses infinitos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Abr 2022)

En Mariupol se rindió el teniente coronel de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania Rostislav Lomtev. Anteriormente se había rendido en Crimea en 2014.


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)

*Finlandia dice que debe prepararse para cambios en la frontera con Rusia.*
Finlandia debe prepararse para posibles *cambios en su frontera con Rusia,* aunque la situación militar en ese país sigue siendo tranquila, dijo este miércoles el ministro de Defensa, Atti Kaikkonen, informa Reuters.


----------



## piru (13 Abr 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Sin haber pisado un tanque en mi vida, opino desde la barra del bar y palillo en boca:
> 
> Yo no veo tan razonable que al detectar posibles "apuntadores" se dispare automáticamente la principal arma ofensiva del tanque, su cañón.
> 
> ...



Y una pregunta previa al disparo.
El cañón va apuntando al grupo, no iba mirando al cielo que es como debería ir si estás junto a los tuyos.
A ningún ukra le sorprendió ese detalle? Que se acercaba un carro apuntándoles?
Si el cañón no apunta al grupo no hay accidente por disparo automático.


----------



## vil. (13 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Soros quiere prestar dinero a Europa sin que se le tenga que devolver, a cambio de intereses infinitos.



BONOS BRADY...

Es que... Ucrania es nuestro vietnam y el que no quiera verlo... tremendo...

Europa será la nueva sudamérica... en fin... es lo que hay con los mandatarios que tenemos...


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> A ver si lo entendemos... North Stream 2 es un tema complicado... pero para Europa, dado que Rusia, más tarde que temprano se iba a convertir en el nuevo amo, mientras Alemania fuese capaz de mantener su nivel de ventas industriales, todo muy bien, pero Europa sólo tendría un suministrador de gas y lo que es peor con armas nucelares... a ver quíen era el guapo que le iba a decir el límite de sus cobros y lo más trágico, qué ibas a vender para pagarles...
> 
> Lo de la ruta de la Seda que financia un estado que hace dumpings de todo tipo e incluso manipula su moneda... me explicas cómo ibas a CONTROLAR ese mercado o escenario... vendiéndo qué???



Hombre si lo vendes desde la perspectiva de que todo aquel país que no cuente con petróleo ni materias primas no tiene ningún tipo de futuro, mal punto de partida. De igual modo que lo es ver a Rusia como un enemigo obligado.

El problema es que vendes tu punto de vista como una realidad existencial y ante eso, poco más se puede hacer...Te lo dice uno que ha instalado más de dos prensas españolas tanto en Rusia como en China.


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)

*Zelenski hablará ante el Parlamento portugués el 21 de abril.*
El presidente de Ucrania, Volodímir Zelenski, hablará ante el *Parlamento portugués el 21 de abril por videoconferencia*. Zelenski fue invitado después de que la Asamblea de la República aprobara su participación, el pasado miércoles, con el apoyo de todas las fuerzas políticas salvo el Partido Comunista Portugués (PCP), que votó en contra.

La intervención de Zelenski ante la Asamblea lusa se suma a las realizadas ante otros parlamentos occidentales, como los de España, Italia, Estados Unidos, Alemania o Francia, donde ha pedido apoyo armamentístico y el endurecimiento de las sanciones a Rusia, informa Efe.


----------



## Zepequenhô (13 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> En Mariupol se rindió el teniente coronel de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania Rostislav Lomtev. Anteriormente se había rendido en Crimea en 2014.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1023745



Por eso lo designaron para defender Mariupol. Es un experto.... en rendiciones.


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Abr 2022)

En las batallas por Mariupol, el neonazi Ruslan Anin, militante del llamado "Regimiento Azov" que había servido en la Infantería de Marina en los últimos años, fue eliminado.

Así lo confirmó el líder de los neonazis "Azov" Biletsky.


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)

*"Ucrania es una escena del crimen", dice el fiscal de la CPI.*
El fiscal de la Corte Penal Internacional (CPI), el británico Karim Khan, dijo el miércoles que *Ucrania es una "escena del crimen"*, durante una visita a la ciudad de Bucha, cerca de Kiev.

"Ucrania es una escena del crimen. Estamos aquí porque tenemos buenas razones para creer que se están cometiendo delitos de la competencia de la Corte. Tenemos que atravesar la niebla de la guerra para llegar a la verdad", dijo Khan a los periodistas durante una visita a esta ciudad, donde se encontraron cientos de civiles muertos tras la ocupación rusa, informa Afp.


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Abr 2022)

Equipos abandonados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)

*El Reino Unido sanciona a los separatistas rusos de las regiones escindidas.*
El Reino Unido dijo el miércoles que había impuesto *nuevas sanciones a 206 individuos*, incluyendo 178 que, según dijo, estaban involucrados en el apoyo a las regiones separatistas de Ucrania respaldadas por Rusia.

El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores dijo que entre las personas sancionadas se encuentran Alexander Ananchenko y Sergey Kozlov, a los que describió como el autodenominado Primer Ministro y Presidente del Gobierno de las llamadas Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Luhansk.

Otros miembros de la familia de los oligarcas rusos también fueron objeto de sanciones, como Pavel Ezubov, primo del multimillonario ruso Oleg Deripaska, y Nigina Zairova, asistente ejecutiva del empresario Mikhail Fridman, informa Reuters.

María Lavrova, esposa del ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Serguéi Lavrov, está sujeta a una prohibición de viajar y a la congelación de activos.


----------



## ATDTn (13 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Los tanques no disparan solos.
> Ni siquiera los drones disparan solos.
> Este hilo está lleno de gente que habla por hablar.



Lo harán, pero todavía no.
La IA no es tan sencilla como creen.


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Abr 2022)

❗Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia: en Mariupol, 1.026 efectivos de la 36.ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se rindieron, de los cuales 162 eran oficiales. Entre los que se rindieron había 47 mujeres, así como más de 130 heridos.


----------



## Charidemo (13 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> En Mariupol se rindió el teniente coronel de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania Rostislav Lomtev. Anteriormente se había rendido en Crimea en 2014.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1023745



Broma facil:
A lo mejor este era el famoso francés en Mariupol con tanta rendición.


----------



## vil. (13 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Hombre si lo vendes desde la perspectiva de que todo aquel país que no cuente con petróleo ni materias primas no tiene ningún tipo de futuro, mal punto de partida. De igual modo que lo es ver a Rusia como un enemigo obligado.
> 
> El problema es que vendes tu punto de vista como una realidad existencial y ante eso, poco más se puede hacer...Te lo dice uno que ha instalado más de dos prensas españolas tanto en Rusia como en China.



No, no es así de simple... existe un mundo actualmente que tal y como va es INVIABLE... 

Si quieres un mundo como el que hay, ya no es posible, ha acabado hace más de una década... sigue subsistiendo en base a CREDIBILIDAD en mentiras convenientes; llámalo Euro o BCE e inyecciones; llámalo FED y su dolar... pero llámalo también dumping laboral permitido y perpetuo junto con manipulación monetaria...

Que 500 millones de habitantes del planeta vivan como europeos es una cosa... que más de 5000 millones vivan así otra muy diferente...

No es viable...


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Abr 2022)

Imágenes de satélite de la planta de Azovstal y otras áreas de Mariupol.


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> @Simo Hayha es @Antonio Barcelo alias Antoñito la Fantástica



Yo pensaba que @Simo Hayha es nuestro querido conforero Barley !!!.


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)

*Más de 1.500 cuerpos de soldados rusos en las morgues de Dnipro.*
El vicealcalde de la ciudad ucraniana de Dnipro asegura que en las morgues de la ciudad hay más de 1.500 cuerpos de soldados rusos, informa Afp.


----------



## Bartleby (13 Abr 2022)

*El Reino Unido advertido por la ONU de que deje de asignar refugiadas ucranianas a hombres solteros*









Stop matching lone female Ukraine refugees with single men, UK told


UN agency intervenes after claims predatory men using Homes for Ukraine scheme to target vulnerable




www.theguardian.com


----------



## npintos (13 Abr 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Un par de bozalerdas.



La tal Julissa era embajador de USA en Uruguay en la época del ínclito Mujica.

Como buen luchador contra el capitalismo, desarrolló una relación "especial" con USA, seguramente por aquello de "infiltrar al enemigo para destruirlo desde adentro.

El esperpento que posa en la foto con al excelentísima señora embajadora, es Diego Cánepa, el pro secretario de la Presidencia en el gobierno de Mujica. Si buscan un poco en internet encontrarán alguna foto del presidente del Banco Central de Uruguay en la fiesta del 4 de julio, vestido de cowboy...


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *El Reino Unido advertido por la ONU de que deje de asignar refugiadas ucranianas a hombres solteros*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solteros y seguramente poco blancos y cristianos. No pierden ocasión.


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Abr 2022)

Versión rusa

❗ Pérdidas de la parte ucraniana como resultado de una operación militar especial de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF el 13 de abril de 2022

▪Durante el día las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania perdieron 1545 personas entre muertas, heridas y capturadas. 1030 personas fueron tomadas prisioneras en todas las áreas de operaciones de combate.

▪Según el informe interno del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, 6 tanques, 21 vehículos blindados, 16 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros, 4 MLRS, 1 sistemas de defensa aérea de largo y mediano alcance, 1 estación de radar, 20 vehículos y equipos especiales, 1 helicóptero y 3 UAV fueron destruidos.

Todos los datos son predecibles: la parte ucraniana en informes internos no tiene el número exacto de bajas por cada categoría.

No hay comunicación con algunas unidades y se catalogan como desaparecidas. Algunos equipos pueden restaurarse después del ataque. Por lo tanto, en los informes internos, la tendencia es siempre a subestimar el número real de pérdidas.

#Rusia Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)

*Suecia y Finlandia decidirán "en unas semanas" su posible adhesión a la OTAN.*
La primera ministra de Finlandia, Sanna Marin, afirmó este miércoles que su país decidirá "*en unas semanas" *si pide su adhesión a la OTAN tras la invasión rusa de Ucrania el 24 de febrero.

"Pienso que pasará bastante rápido. En unas semanas, no en meses", dijo Marin en una conferencia de prensa junto a la primer ministra sueca Magdalena Andersson. Suecia también debate si pide su adhesión a la alianza atlántica a raíz del ataque ruso a Ucrania, informa Afp.


----------



## vil. (13 Abr 2022)

Por qué se vino abajo NABUCO y cual fue el motivo de que Rusia lo hiciese...

Estamos en un foro de economía y deberíamos saber exactamente qué significa cada cosa... 

Nabuco era simple y llanamente llevar a Rusia a la quiebra en el futuro y SIN PEGAR un sólo tiro Rusia se hubiese tenido que rendir...

Igualmente qué crees que es Siria para Rusia...

Rusia podría muy bien dedicar parte del dinero que dedica a ejércitos a contruir casas y tener una burbuja que mantuviese putas y alcohol durante unos lustros, con ello además subiría como un 30 ó 40% su PIB... PERO... PERO mientras tú te corres con tus putas y PIB, otros te están sodomizando sin que te enteres...

No, Rusia no ha hecho las cosas demasiado mal... que podría haberlas hecho mejor, sin duda, pero; quíen no...


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## piru (13 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> 47 mujeres que decidieron rendirse….que sorpresa.



Próximamente el los massmierda:





Dirán que lo hacen para humillarlas, pero estarán llenas de piojos, porque las melenitas quedan muy monas en los desfiles pero en la guerra real son un problema.


----------



## Triyuga (13 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> tu tranki que cuando le de al botón rojo tito putin posteara en el foro que es forero



¿ Con un post tal que asi: ?

*the end is here*


----------



## Octubrista (13 Abr 2022)

npintos dijo:


> La tal Julissa era embajador de USA en Uruguay en la época del ínclito Mujica.
> 
> Como buen luchador contra el capitalismo, desarrolló una relación "especial" con USA, seguramente por aquello de "infiltrar al enemigo para destruirlo desde adentro.
> 
> ...



¡Qué historias¡ 
En ambos cara de haber dado cuenta de un buen vino.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> 10:39 p. m. · 12 abr. 2022·Twitter
> 
> Archillect @archillect 1h
> Apr 12, 2022 · 9:24 PM UTC
> ...









FoJAk @FoJAk3

10h​ 
Mr Pool 4/12/22 9:48 PM est

TIME | EMIT 
​ 
Apr 13, 2022 · 1:49 AM UTC


LA PARTE DE MR POOL 
ES MAS SOBRE CUESTIONES DE MODELO FINANCIERO QUE NO SOBRE LA PARTE DE GUERRA CONVENCIONAL CREO
Y DE LOS INTERESES DE UNOS Y OTROS EN VER SUBIR O NO CIERTAS MONEDAS DIGITALES O SISTEMAS FINANCIERO.
PERO LO PONGO POR LA CURIOSA SINCRONIA​


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No, no es así de simple... existe un mundo actualmente que tal y como va es INVIABLE...
> 
> Si quieres un mundo como el que hay, ya no es posible, ha acabado hace más de una década... sigue subsistiendo en base a CREDIBILIDAD en mentiras convenientes; llámalo Euro o BCE e inyecciones; llámalo FED y su dolar... pero llámalo también dumping laboral permitido y perpetuo junto con manipulación monetaria...
> 
> ...



Obvio, pero la discusión no va sobre eso, va de quien se come el decrecimiento obligado y en ese apartado Europa no está siendo muy espabilada. A esto es a lo que me refiero.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (13 Abr 2022)

Mariupol, en manos rusas: "Ya no nos defienden"


----------



## Seronoser (13 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> EEUU va a mandar helicópteros y artillería autopropulsada a Ucrania por valor de 750 millones $



Sin gasofa, irán al museo directamente


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Sin gasofa, irán al museo directamente



Intuyo que es más de cara a salvaguardar el lado occidental que para entrar en conflicto en el oriental.


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Abr 2022)

El comandante de la división de misiles de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue aniquilado

Se conoció que en el curso de una operación militar especial, el comandante de división de la brigada de misiles 19 de Ucrania, el teniente coronel Dmitry Vasiliev falleció en combate.

Recordemos que esta formación que está armada con misiles Tochka-U es la responsable del bombardeo de Donetsk el 14 de marzo y del reciente ataque a Kramatorsk. Ambos incidentes mataron a decenas de civiles.

@anna_noticias


----------



## vil. (13 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Obvio, pero la discusión no va sobre eso, va de quien se come el decrecimiento obligado y en ese apartado Europa no está siendo muy espabilada. A esto es a lo que me refiero.



Lucha por los recursos... más bien, lo de decrecer, empezando por China han dicho que sea otro... 

Y quíen los tiene, tampoco los va a regalar, se llame Rusia o se llame Iran y ya no te digo si se llama EE.UU.

La realidad es la que es.


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Abr 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania perdieron la batalla de la región de Zaporozhye

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania perdieron la batalla con el ejército ruso en el distrito de Pohovsky de la región de Zaporozhye.

El combate duró aproximadamente 5 horas y media.

Su resultado fue la retirada del ejército ucraniano de sus posiciones.

La derrota de los militares de Kiev fue confirmada por el presidente de la Administración Militar Regional de Zaporozhye, el Coronel de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Ivan Arefiev.

Foto para ilustración

@anna_noticias


----------



## Decimus (13 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1023785
> 
> 
> El comandante de la división de misiles de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue aniquilado
> ...



Pero su ha salido hoy en un video desmintiendo la "noticia" está. Que nos estás contando jaja.


----------



## Julc (13 Abr 2022)

Yo de momento, te mando un ATPC por GLPDM


----------



## Seronoser (13 Abr 2022)

Pero aún seguimos con esas??
El PIB real es el que se equipara a poder adquisitivo, es de primero de Economia…
Y ahí Rusia tiene el QUINTO PIB mundial

Moscu tiene el tercer pib per capita de Europa, y el décimo mundial.
así que dejad de decir polladas tipo Ejjjjj que Rusia tiene el pib de España…que esto no es forocoches.


----------



## Sinjar (13 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> BONOS BRADY...
> 
> Es que... Ucrania es nuestro vietnam y el que no quiera verlo... tremendo...
> 
> Europa será la nueva sudamérica... en fin... es lo que hay con los mandatarios que tenemos...



Nos lo merecemos por votar lo que hemos votado durante tantas décadas. Así de simple.


----------



## Billy Ray (13 Abr 2022)

_No hay nada raro que ver aquí, solo un niño con un kalashinkov comprobando si puedes pronunciar una palabra como 'verdadero' ucraniano o no. Los rusos a menudo no pronuncian ciertas palabras como ucranianos, puro control étnico._



Jijiji...que ricos los nenes.


----------



## notengodeudas (13 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Es un tanque ruso…o mejor dicho un grupo de sabotaje ruso que había capturados dos tanques ucranianos…cosas que pasan en las guerras.
> 
> Eso dicen en las fosas marianas y en muchas redes sociales rusas…



No me diga ustec más. Se iban ya al taller a pintarle la zeta y oh, casualidad, Pisuerga, Valladolid, selfies, ukros, pum, pum


----------



## Julc (13 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Mujeres ucranianas semidesnudas en la embajada rusa en Tallin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La cuestión es zorrear como sea.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1023788
> 
> 
> Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania perdieron la batalla de la región de Zaporozhye
> ...



Si cae Dnipropetrovsk cae todo el sudeste de Ucrania. Creo que ese será el próximo objetivo ruso.


----------



## Sinjar (13 Abr 2022)

Aqui con una guerra contra Marruecos la gente estaria en contra y si acaso llevaria ropa en favor de marruecos.


----------



## mazuste (13 Abr 2022)

Sobre la adjudicación por parte del Departamento de Defensa de EE.UU. de un contrato para la "Investigación COVID-19" en Ucrania 3 meses antes de que se supiera que Covid existía.


----------



## Julc (13 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Próximamente el los massmierda:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## piru (13 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Pues poco a poco, medios occidentales van mostrando la realidad y van desmintiendo la versión oficial.
> 
> Aquí tenemos a la BBC compartiendo una historia en la que "de facto", culpa a Ucrania del lanzamiento del misil Tochka-U en Kramatorsk matando a mas de 50 civiles.
> 
> ...




Parece que es fake:


----------



## Billy Ray (13 Abr 2022)

Acabo de ver un tuit con fotos del portatil de Hunter Biden en los que sale su papá en pelotas con la chorra colgando al lado de una niña desnuda, pero lo han borrado, no lo encuentro.

Serían fotos autenticas...


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Lucha por los recursos... más bien, lo de decrecer, empezando por China han dicho que sea otro...
> 
> Y quíen los tiene, tampoco los va a regalar, se llame Rusia o se llame Iran y ya no te digo si se llama EE.UU.
> 
> La realidad es la que es.



Y sin embargo las desavenencias actuales no surgen por la protección de dichos recursos propios, sino por adquirir la posibilidad de comercializarlos...


----------



## JoséBatallas (13 Abr 2022)

¿Esconde algo la OTAN en la acería AZOVSTAL en Mariupol? Es donde han resistido hasta el último momento los ukronazis de Azov, agentes y milicianos extranjeros. Hay rumores de laboratorios secretos subterráneos y extensos entramados de galerías subterráneas.









A Secret NATO Bioweapon Laboratory In The Underground Of Mariupol?


Written by Piero Messina In the underground of Mariupol’s Azovstal there would be a secret NATO facility, managed together with...




southfront.org









__





The Content You are Looking Is Here : Mail BD


Welcome to MailBD.Net, The Content You are Looking For is Here: CLICK HERE TO VIEW THE CONTENT NOW CLICK HERE TO SEARCH THE CONTENT NOW Welcome to MailBD.Net, The Content You are Looking For is Here:




mailbd.net






















Bio-military experiments in Pit 404 – A secret NATO biological laboratory 30 meters deep under the Azovstal in Mariupol -


There are about 240 foreigners inside, including officers of NATO and the French Foreign Legion, as well as biolab staff.




expmx.com







Veamos el logo de la acería... ¿no os resulta algo familiar?


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Si cae Dnipropetrovsk cae todo el sudeste de Ucrania. Creo que ese será el próximo objetivo ruso.



Pues que le cambien el nombre que es poco pronunciable.


----------



## Azrael_II (13 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Acabo de ver un tuit con fotos del portatil de Hunter Biden en los que sale su papá en pelotas con la chorra colgando al lado de una niña desnuda, pero lo han borrado, no lo encuentro.
> 
> Serían fotos autenticas...



Sale el presidente? Ojo con los fake


----------



## Teuro (13 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Sabe usted a quien detienen en Rusia por "opinar" o manifestarse?. Detienen a las ratas de Soros y a los traidores a sueldo de corporaciones masónicas occidentales. Aquí tambien habría que hacerlo si tuviéramos soberanía como ellos.



"Soros y corporaciones masónicas y mastodónticas occidentales". Añada iluminatis y reptilianos.


----------



## Teuro (13 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sin la OTAN a nosotros Rusia nunca intentó conquistarnos, pregúntale a Franco. Lo que funciona históricamente en Europa son alianzas para frenar invasiones, como la de los turcos. Y siempre hay países que se dedican a joder mientras tanto. Bueno, pues mal que bien, tal mal no nos ha ido así.
> 
> Nuestro objetivo es defender nuestros intereses, no los de Alemania o USA.



Pues a mi esto de Putin invadiendo Europa y la respuesta desincronizada y caótica con cada uno por su lado de cada uno de los miembros de la UE el único precedente histórico que me recuerda es al de las Guerras Médicas. Donde Putin es Jerjes y las naciones de la UE las polis griegas.


----------



## Sinjar (13 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Sale el presidente? Ojo con los fake



Ese en concreto es fake.


----------



## Roedr (13 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Aqui con una guerra contra Marruecos la gente estaria en contra y si acaso llevaria ropa en favor de marruecos.



No lo dudes. Por lo pronto el cáncer PSOE y toda la anti-España apoyaría a Marruecos de facto en el Parlamento.


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> ¿Esconde algo la OTAN en la acería AZOVSTAL en Mariupol? Es donde han resistido hasta el último momento los ukronazis de Azov, agentes y milicianos extranjeros. Hay rumores de laboratorios secretos subterráneos y extensos entramados de galerías subterráneas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son un sitio muy a propósito para algo así. Plantas gigantes que funcionan a medio gas y tienen enormes depósitos y naves y áreas sin uso . El lugar ideal para cualquier cosa que quieras ocultar. Y en un país donde no parece que haya inspección de trabajo o sanitaria , vamos,que por ahí no se ha acercado un funcionario desde tiempos de la URSS


----------



## Bulldozerbass (13 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _No hay nada raro que ver aquí, solo un niño con un kalashinkov comprobando si puedes pronunciar una palabra como 'verdadero' ucraniano o no. Los rusos a menudo no pronuncian ciertas palabras como ucranianos, puro control étnico._
> 
> 
> 
> Jijiji...que ricos los nenes.



Claro, tu date cuenta que los padres andan pasándose esto:


¨Every time you tell me about a famous ballet in Russia, I will tell you a story about a young teacher from Brovary who was raped by Russian creatures without human qualities, raped several times in front of her own parents, and then kidnapped. I will tell you about dozens, or maybe already hundreds, of Ukrainian women who were raped. Often in the presence of their own children. I will tell you about the girls aged 15-16 from Borodianka who had to suffer terrible violence committed by the "kadyrovtsy". I will tell about the bodies of five young girls who were raped, killed and simply left on the road. About the cruel "we're going to fuck hohlushki (that's what Ukrainian women called by these monsters)" that the Security Service of Ukraine catches in their phone conversations. That's what I'll answer you when you tell me about that fucking famous ballet in Russia.

Every time you tell me about the great Russian composers, I will tell you the story of the two children, that saw, that their mother died more than one day in the basement of Mariupol. Later, with the corpse of their own mother, the children had to continue hiding from the firing in the basement. I will tell about a boy from Hostomel, in front of whose eyes Russian soldiers shot his father. Later they also wanted to kill his son, but he miraculously survived. I will tell about a little girl who was shot right in the face. About a little boy who was running away with his grandmother in a boat. The grandmother drowned, and the boy is stay missed for almost a month. That's what I'm going to answer you when you start telling me about fucking famous Russian composers.

Every time you tell me about the great Russian art, I will tell you about Ukrainian civilians being shot in the back in Makarovsky district. Before shooting them, the orcs tied their hands. I'll tell you about the hundreds of dead in the streets of Bucha, Irpen, Hostomel. I will tell you about mass graves between blocks of flats. Mass graves. In the 21st century. This I will reply to you in a reply to the thread about fucking famous Russian art.
Every time you tell me about a famous Russian theatre, I will tell you the story of a woman from the Browarsky district, from whose house Russian thieves, leaving, took off the roof tiles. I will tell you about tanks and combat vehicles of the "second army in the world" overflowing with things stolen from Ukrainian houses. Stolen phones, tablets, televisions, washing machines, carpets, jewelry, bottles of alcohol, frying pans, clothing, toys, shoes - anything that came across the path of these monsters. I will tell you how they, after arriving in Belarus, made markets, where they sold the results of these robberies. This is what I will tell you in response to the talk about the famous fucking Russian drama.

Every time you tell me about Russian cinematography, I will tell you about horses shot in stables near Kyiv. About the animals in the zoo in Yasnogorodka, exhausted by hunger and thirst. About the deer skin burned after the detonation. And now, NOTE: about the Central Asian sheepdog killed and eaten by the Russian occupiers. Yes, it's a sheepdog. Yes, it's a dog. Yes, it was eaten. That's going to be my answer in a talk about Russian cinema.

Every time you tell me about famous Russian literature, I will tell you about dozens of leaked conversations between Russian soldiers and their mothers and wives. Conversations in which there is nothing but obscene language. Conversations in which the wives give orders about what to steal from them in a Ukrainian household. Conversations in which mothers laugh when their sons tell how their friends rape "hokhlushkas." And if you throw out all the obscene words, apart from hellos and goodbyes, there is nothing of any substance left. This I will tell you in response to the talk about fucking Russian literature.

There is no more famous Russian culture: literature, cinema, art, drama or ballet. There is the state of monsters, thieves, rapists and murderers. Wild people for whom there is no place in the civilized world.

And the harmed Russian dissidents in the cozy apartments of Berlin, London, Larnaca, Milan, Tbilisi, Astana, Vienna or other places where they got the asylum, let them go the same way, where the Russian warship, proudly carrying the famous Russian culture!
#OlenaPshenychna
P.S. If you can translate and share this post in different languages, please do it (although the Ukrainian version FB has translated into English pretty well), because they can ban you pretty easily. russians after all are very offensive, but they won't ban everyone¨


¨Cada vez que me cuentes sobre un ballet famoso en Rusia, te contaré una historia sobre una joven maestra de Brovary que fue violada por criaturas rusas sin cualidades humanas, violada varias veces frente a sus propios padres y luego secuestrada. Les contaré sobre docenas, o tal vez ya cientos, de mujeres ucranianas que fueron violadas. A menudo en presencia de sus propios hijos. Les contaré sobre las niñas de 15 a 16 años de edad de Borodianka que tuvieron que sufrir la terrible violencia cometida por los "kadyrovtsy". Hablaré de los cuerpos de cinco niñas que fueron violadas, asesinadas y simplemente abandonadas en la carretera. Sobre el cruel "vamos a follar hohlushki (así llaman las mujeres ucranianas a estos monstruos)" que capta el Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania en sus conversaciones telefónicas. Eso es lo que te contestaré cuando me hables de ese jodido ballet famoso en Rusia.


Cada vez que me hables de los grandes compositores rusos, te contaré la historia de los dos niños, que vieron, que su madre murió más de un día en el sótano de Mariupol. Posteriormente, con el cadáver de su propia madre, los niños tuvieron que seguir escondiéndose de los disparos en el sótano. Hablaré sobre un niño de Hostomel, frente a cuyos ojos los soldados rusos dispararon contra su padre. Más tarde también quisieron matar a su hijo, pero sobrevivió milagrosamente. Hablaré de una niña pequeña a la que le dispararon justo en la cara. Sobre un niño pequeño que se escapaba con su abuela en un bote. La abuela se ahogó y el niño se perdió durante casi un mes. Eso es lo que te voy a responder cuando me empieces a hablar de jodidos compositores rusos famosos.


Cada vez que me hables del gran arte ruso, te hablaré de civiles ucranianos a los que les dispararon por la espalda en el distrito de Makarovsky. Antes de dispararles, los orcos les ataron las manos. Les hablaré de los cientos de muertos en las calles de Bucha, Irpen, Hostomel. Te hablaré de fosas comunes entre bloques de viviendas. Fosas comunes. En el siglo 21. Esto te lo responderé en una respuesta al hilo sobre el puto arte ruso famoso.
Cada vez que me cuentes sobre un famoso teatro ruso, te contaré la historia de una mujer del distrito de Browarsky, de cuya casa los ladrones rusos, saliendo, quitaron las tejas. Les contaré sobre tanques y vehículos de combate del "segundo ejército del mundo" rebosantes de cosas robadas de las casas ucranianas. Robaron teléfonos, tabletas, televisores, lavadoras, alfombras, joyas, botellas de alcohol, sartenes, ropa, juguetes, zapatos, todo lo que se cruzó en el camino de estos monstruos. Les diré cómo, después de llegar a Bielorrusia, hicieron mercados, donde vendieron los resultados de estos robos. Esto es lo que les diré en respuesta a la charla sobre el famoso jodido drama ruso.


Cada vez que me hables de cinematografía rusa, te hablaré de caballos filmados en establos cerca de Kiev. Sobre los animales en el zoológico de Yasnogorodka, agotados por el hambre y la sed. Sobre la piel de venado quemada después de la detonación. Y ahora, NOTA: sobre el perro pastor de Asia Central asesinado y comido por los ocupantes rusos. Sí, es un perro pastor. Sí, es un perro. Sí, se comió. Esa va a ser mi respuesta en una charla sobre cine ruso.


Cada vez que me hables de literatura rusa famosa, te hablaré de decenas de conversaciones filtradas entre soldados rusos y sus madres y esposas. Conversaciones en las que no hay más que lenguaje obsceno. Conversaciones en las que las esposas dan órdenes sobre qué robarles en una casa ucraniana. Conversaciones en las que las madres se ríen cuando sus hijos cuentan cómo sus amigos violan "hokhlushkas". Y si tiras todas las palabras obscenas, además de saludos y despedidas, no queda nada de sustancia. Esto te lo diré en respuesta a la charla sobre la jodida literatura rusa.


No hay cultura rusa más famosa: literatura, cine, arte, teatro o ballet. Existe el estado de los monstruos, ladrones, violadores y asesinos. Gente salvaje para la que no hay lugar en el mundo civilizado.


Y los disidentes rusos dañados en los acogedores apartamentos de Berlín, Londres, Larnaca, Milán, Tbilisi, Astana, Viena u otros lugares donde obtuvieron el asilo, déjenlos ir por el mismo camino, donde el buque de guerra ruso, que lleva con orgullo la famosa cultura rusa. !
#OlenaPshenychna
PD Si puede traducir y compartir esta publicación en diferentes idiomas, hágalo (aunque la versión ucraniana de FB se ha traducido bastante bien al inglés), porque pueden prohibirlo con bastante facilidad. los rusos después de todo son muy ofensivos, pero no prohibirán a todos¨


Va a ser muy difícil y va a tomar generaciones para arreglar este desaguisado cultural. Los ucranianos ya no ven a los rusos como seres humanos, sino como animales feroces que hay que matar.


----------



## Roedr (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Pues a mi esto de Putin invadiendo Europa y la respuesta desincronizada y caótica con cada uno por su lado de cada uno de los miembros de la UE el único precedente histórico que me recuerda es al de las Guerras Médicas. Donde Putin es Jerjes y las naciones de la UE las polis griegas.



Contra los turcos en Lepanto:
— Ante el creciente peligro, *España*, *Venecia *y los *Estados Pontificios* formaron una _alianza_ para enfrentarse a la armada _turca_ y detener su .. 

Pues lo mismo, que se apañen los de centro/norte Europa. A nosotros nos la pela que los rusos vuelvan a tomar Berlín.


----------



## TOJO_3 (13 Abr 2022)

La industria militar tambien es eso, una industria.

Y con empresas punteras a nivel mundial que ganan mucho dinero vendiendo productos a otros paises.

Que ni tu ni la mayoria conozca sus nombres es otra cosa.


----------



## Teuro (13 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Los partidos políticos no son más que organizaciones subvencionadas por la banca internacional, las grandes empresas y multinacionales, el poder del dinero se sitúa por encima de la propia política determinándola, es así como utilizan a los políticos como títeres que representan sus intereses, poniéndolos a su servicio y llevando a cabo decisiones antipopulares que únicamente benefician a esas oligarquías económicas que amparan el statu quo.
> 
> Es de esta forma como el poder económico de las oligarquías financieras instrumentaliza la causa pública y los mecanismos políticos para favorecer sus conveniencias, los partidos ya carecen de ideas y de cualquier sentido de Estado, todo se limita a una mera verborrea en la que sólo existe un cruce de acusaciones, vulgaridades e insultos gratuitos, es un verdadero teatro en el que se hace creer al electorado que existen diferencias entre esos grupos mayoritarios que están financiados por los mismos poderes económicos; *las únicas diferencias son coyunturales,* y estas sólo se limitan al ámbito del saqueo de los bienes públicos y a la disputa por puestos dentro del Estado.
> 
> ...



... y aun así el poder real lo tienen los votantes. Otra cosa es que la inteligencia les de para comprender que tienen el poder y sepan usarlo. Respecto a la mediocridad de la política occidental, pues bien, es un hecho, pero no es culpa de los mediocres que gobiernan nuestros países, sino de los que les votan.

En fin, yo soy de la teoría que una democracia solo funciona cuando los votantes tienes cierto nivel intelectual y están libres de intereses partidistas, si no se cumple esa premisa al final se obtiene una cleptocracia, que es lo que pasa en la inmensa mayoría de países en vías de desarrollo. A pesar de todo la democracia sigue siendo el sistema menos malo para gobernar a los hombres, puesto que bueno, bueno no hay ninguno, y tampoco digo que sea el más eficiente, como China está demostrando, sino simplemente es el menos malo.


----------



## Teuro (13 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Dejaros de chorradas. Eso son guerras culturales para el ganao. Aquí predominan los intereses del capital occidental, en rusia los del ruso y en china los del chino.
> 
> Rusia no va a la guerra para defender a los machitos ortodoxos blancos. Va a la guerra para defender y mejorar su futuro económico y su seguridad militar. Los machitos ortodoxos blancos y las tradiciones se la soplan.



Es una puta guerra imperialista decimonónica en pleno siglo XXI.


----------



## Malevich (13 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Se murmura en los mentideros diplomáticos que, el austriaco Nehammer decidió negociar
> con Putin , en su breve visita a Moscú, desde una posición de fuerza y presentar un ultimátum
> Por encargo del Occidente. pero que por inexperiencia no calculó la energía de su contrario,
> por lo que la conversación con Putin no funcionó y fue corta. La susodicha "paloma" austriaca
> fue rápidamente escoltada al exterior y expulsada de Novo-Ogaryovo.



¿Qué se creen los austriacos? ¿Qué estamos en tiempo de Metternich?


----------



## JoséBatallas (13 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Son un sitio muy a propósito para algo así. Plantas gigantes que funcionan a medio gas y tienen enormes depósitos y naves y áreas sin uso . El lugar ideal para cualquier cosa que quieras ocultar. Y en un país donde no parece que haya inspección de trabajo o sanitaria , vamos,que por ahí no se ha acercado un funcionario desde tiempos de la URSS



eso explicaría de donde salieron los blindados y vehículos de apoyo que intentaron, a la desesperada, romper el cerco ruso y escapar de la zona. No se explica como no pudieron ser destruidos con anterioridad, salvo claro que estuviesen bajo tierra.


----------



## Billy Ray (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> "Soros y corporaciones masónicas y mastodónticas occidentales". Añada iluminatis y reptilianos.



¿Ves?, eres un troll a sueldo, todos contestaís con la misma falacia, no falla.


----------



## willbeend (13 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Mujeres ucranianas semidesnudas en la embajada rusa en Tallin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que hijas de puta, la escenificacion tiene mas bien relacion con el trato que el estado ucraniano ha estado dando a las mujeres del Donbass desde hace mas de 8 años...

Lo hubieran acabado de bordar si se hubieran atado a una farola con cinta adhesiva o film...


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> ... y aun así el poder real lo tienen los votantes. Otra cosa es que la inteligencia les de para comprender que tienen el poder y sepan usarlo. Respecto a la mediocridad de la política occidental, pues bien, es un hecho, pero no es culpa de los mediocres que gobiernan nuestros países, sino de los que les votan.
> 
> En fin, yo soy de la teoría que una democracia solo funciona cuando los votantes tienes cierto nivel intelectual y están libres de intereses partidistas, si no se cumple esa premisa al final se obtiene una cleptocracia, que es lo que pasa en la inmensa mayoría de países en vías de desarrollo. A pesar de todo la democracia sigue siendo el sistema menos malo para gobernar a los hombres, puesto que bueno, bueno no hay ninguno, y tampoco digo que sea el más eficiente, como China está demostrando, sino simplemente es el menos malo.



Bueno, hay mecanismos de control de la oferta politica que cada vez funcionan mejor. En España ,por ejemplo, la "disidencia" de Vox es ultraliberal y anglosierva (y tampoco Podemos es muy diferente), en Francia parece haber la única disidencia posible pero a saber que pasaría de ganar Le Pen. Hace unas décadas los mecanismos de control no estaban tan afinados , ahora ya seguramnete no hay elecciones de verdad en la mayor parte de países. Francia es quizá la excepción porque prohibieron el voto postal en los años 70 ya veremos lo que tardan en volver a ponerlo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Abr 2022)

TIENE PINTA DE FOTOSHOP o bien de la peña para hacer lols
o bien del CGI zelensky su entorno que son les gusta mas un croma que las natillas de chocolate con coca
Pero no se por que anda circulando por ahi y es graciosa
_ESCRIBE LO QUE QUIERAS_
2.5K views04:57 3.0K views03:43
April 13
__
Lobos Esteparios
Forwarded from Charlie anti NWO






CALLA. QUE LAS HAY DE VERDAD !
LA URSULA VON DER LEYEN | ZELENSKY | BORREL









European Union President Ursula Von Der Leyen visits Ukraine


Ukraine could become an official member of the EU it was revealed today as Ursula von der Leyen vowed to accelerate the country's ascension to the bloc at an historic press conference in Kyiv.




www.dailymail.co.uk










* Von der Leyen on Putin: ‘He has to fail’ *

‘There are almost no words that can explain what I saw,’ says Commission president on visit to Bucha.
European Union President Ursula Von Der Leyen visits Ukraine








Von der Leyen on Putin: ‘He has to fail’


‘There are almost no words that can explain what I saw,’ says Commission president on visit to Bucha.




www.politico.eu









EU Commission President Ursula von der Leyen with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky and EU foreign affairs High Representative Josep Borrell (R) attend their meeting in Kyiv | Ukrainian Presidential Press Service 

By  Paul Dallison 


AHORA QUE HABEIS COGIDO INSPIRACION

*PODEIS RELLENAR
 QUE LE DECIA LA VON DER LAGARTEN *
*AL FARLOPENSKY *

↓







​


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Abr 2022)

hace 2 horas - 55°44′N 37°35′E
*Rusia considera que los vehículos estadounidenses y de la OTAN que transportan armas en Ucrania son objetivos militares legítimos, dice el viceministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergey Ryabkov.*


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (13 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Mujeres ucranianas semidesnudas en la embajada rusa en Tallin
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Por las bolsas en la cabeza y estar casi desnudas, pensé que protestaban por lo de Abu Ghraib, pero claro, no es malo hacer cosas cosas malas si quienes las hacen son los buenos.


Recordemos:







…_*Estos abusos a prisioneros venían siendo denunciadas, sin respuesta por parte de los medios de comunicación y gobiernos*, por parte de organizaciones internacionales humanitarias como Amnistía Internacional, desde el principio de la ocupación.

*La comisión de investigación* sobre los abusos en Abu Ghraib [*concluyó* que]_


_*La responsabilidad indirecta de los hechos afecta "a toda la cadena de mando hasta Washington", *especialmente al general Ricardo S. Sánchez, entonces jefe de las tropas estadounidenses en Irak. Todos ellos sabían lo que ocurría, sin hacer nada para impedirlo._
_Los abusos se debieron al sadismo de los soldados del turno de noche_

_*En el informe no se recomienda ningún tipo de castigo para los implicados.*

Por otro lado, *el ejército estadounidense está finalizando su propia investigación*, cuyos resultados parecen aún más escabrosos.

En las torturas de la prisión de Abu Ghraib o Abu Ghuraib *aparentemente participaron algunos científicos y médicos americanos.*

Un vocero militar confirmó que la mayoría de los incidentes y acusaciones descritos en el artículo fueron documentados por las fuerzas armadas.

Miles escribe que según las declaraciones de los responsables del ejército de los EUA, *un psiquiatra y un médico diseñaron y aprobaron los métodos de interrogación*, así como supervisaron los interrogatorios. Describe el caso de un prisionero que bajo juramento declara*: el prisionero fue golpeado hasta caer inconsciente y después fue atendido por personal médico y por ellos revivido. Estos se fueron y el prisionero fue de nuevo maltratado.*

Un oficial de la policía militar es citado además por Miles: *un médico inyectó a un prisionero, que murió a causa de las torturas, una substancia para que pareciera que aún vivía al ser llevado para atención médica al hospital*. En Irak y Afganistán son falseados los certificados de defunción. “*Los médicos confirman rutinariamente la muerte por infarto al corazón, golpe de calor y otras causas naturales de muerte*”, escribe Miles. *Sólo unas pocas unidades en el Irak y Afganistán habrían posibilitado las inspecciones mensuales que exigen la Convención de Ginebra y los médicos tampoco se preocuparon por dar una atención médica regular a los prisioneros.*_


----------



## Harman (13 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Una cuestión.
> 
> ¿*El polémico gasoducto Nord Stream 2 que nutre de gas ruso a Alemania* y que es objeto de bronca entre Ucrania y Alemania, deduzco que por ser el itinerario más razonable deberá pasar por territorio ucraniano?. De ser así, si tanto molesta a Ucrania, lo tendrían fácil.




Por ahora al no estar en funcionamiento no nutre a nadie.

Lo que le molesta a Ucrania es que no pase por su territorio. Transcurre por el Báltico. Si se hubiera abierto el transito por Ucrania habría acabado. Y con ello los fondos que recibe a modo de peaje. Que paga Rusia.


----------



## Teuro (13 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> De no ser por la OTAN Euroasia ya seria una realidad y EEUU un estado fallido aislado del resto del mundo.



De no ser por la OTAN el trasnochado y decimonónico imperialismo y nacionalismo ruso, Euroasia ya seria una realidad, y EEUU un estado fallido vasallo aislado del resto del mundo de Eurasia.


----------



## Egam (13 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Cuando salgan las cositas a la luz, que tiene Vladimiro sobre Macron....a la mierda Macron...bienvenida Le Pen.



Ya dije anteriormente que en Rusia se ríen de las multiples llamadas diarias de Macron a Putin:


----------



## Egam (13 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Dicho para el ciudadano normal...
> 
> El ciudadano va a perder entre un 5 á 10% de su ahorro... de su salario podría ser algo menos, pero rondará el 5% en el mejor de los casos
> 
> ...



Con la inflacion ya han quitado 10%


----------



## Impresionante (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> De no ser por la OTAN el trasnochado y decimonónico imperialismo y nacionalismo ruso, Euroasia ya seria una realidad, y EEUU un estado fallido vasallo aislado del resto del mundo de Eurasia.



De no ser por listos como vostros, que sería del foro?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (13 Abr 2022)

__





Las ucranianas violadas por soldados rusos no pueden abortar por las leyes polacas... Discusión entre charos en Twitter







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Teuro (13 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Los servicios de inteligencia de Ucrania denuncian que Rusia usa crematorios móviles para eliminar pruebas de sus crímenes.*
> Las tropas rusas pretenden eliminar cualquier tipo de prueba que confirme que han cometido crímenes de lesa humanidad en *Ucrania* y para ello emplean crematorios móviles, especialmente en la ciudad de *Mariupol*, para no dejar rastro de sus atrocidades, aseguró el servicio de inteligencia ucraniano.
> 
> En un mensaje que reproduce en su cuenta de Telegram el ayuntamiento de esta ciudad portuaria, los servicios de inteligencia ucranianos aseguran que "el liderazgo de *Rusia* ha ordenado la destrucción de cualquier evidencia de los crímenes de su ejército en *Ucrania*".
> ...



Que va, los crematorios los usan para sus propios soldados. Parece ser que si el fallecido está entero lo envían a su familia, pero si está hecho pedacitos o carbonizado lo mejor es incinerarlo, puesto que no se van a gastar un duro en hacer pruebas de ADN de los soldados -para Rusia la vida de un soldado ruso no merece ni el precio de un test de antígenos-. Parece ser que si llegara un bolsa de vísceras chamuscadas los familiares podrían cabrearse con en el estado y el Gobierno Ruso prefiere decir que el soldado "ha desaparecido en combate".


----------



## pgas (13 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> De la famosa frase de Abraham Lincoln “*El gobierno del pueblo*, *por el pueblo* y *para el pueblo*” han escogido solo el "del" y el "por" pero no el "para". Nos gobiernos políticos del pueblo elegidos por el pueblo pero no gobiernan para el pueblo sino para eso oligarcas, lobbies o corporaciones.




un gobierno representativo o de elegidos no es un gobierno "por" el pueblo. Solo podría decirse que el pueblo se gobierna a sí mismo si cada ciudadano puede votar las leyes que le afectan, el sinequanon democrático de Rousseau, _Toda ley que el pueblo no ha ratificado directamente es nula. _


----------



## Teuro (13 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Algunos foreros han hablado sobre Chomsky y voy hablar sobre ello.
> 
> Chomsky no toma partido político, ni es un político, ni pretende crear un nuevo partido político, tiene una serie de ensayos que analizan el mundo y la política, tampoco da soluciones solo exposiciones.
> 
> ...



Resumiendo: Para que una democracia no termine secuestrada y prostituida por el poder económico y los diferentes poderes fácticos es requisito imprescindible de que la masa de votantes tenga un mínimo de inteligencia, cultura, capacidad de análisis y afán de conocimiento.


----------



## Teuro (13 Abr 2022)

valensalome dijo:


> ¿Cuando dijeron los rusos que se iban a poner a invadir países como sino hubiera mañana ?
> Para mi que fue más panfleto otánico



Georgia.
Crimea.
Ucrania.

No se, creo que va a más de un país cada 5 años. A este ritmo en un siglo ha invadido hasta Portugal.


----------



## xFuckoffx (13 Abr 2022)

LE PEN ya ha dicho que saca a Francia de las estructuras de mando de la OTAN, y a salirse de las líneas de política exterior de la UE. 

se pone interesante la pelicula


----------



## Epicii (13 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> hace 2 horas - 55°44′N 37°35′E
> *Rusia considera que los vehículos estadounidenses y de la OTAN que transportan armas en Ucrania son objetivos militares legítimos, dice el viceministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergey Ryabkov.*



En territorio Ucraniano, cualquier elemento militar es un objetivo valido. Alguien sabe como ingresan esas armas a Ucrania? 
Supongo que por la frontera Oeste, pero en trenes o camiones? Son transportes con personal de la Otan o Ucraniano?


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Georgia.
> Crimea.
> Ucrania.
> 
> No se, creo que va a más de un país cada 5 años. A este ritmo en un siglo ha invadido hasta Portugal.



Con Polonia ya no podrían.


----------



## Malevich (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Georgia.
> Crimea.
> Ucrania.
> 
> No se, creo que va a más de un país cada 5 años. A este ritmo en un siglo ha invadido hasta Portugal.



¿Crimea es un país?


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> En territorio Ucraniano, cualquier elemento militar es un objetivo valido. Alguien sabe como ingresan esas armas a Ucrania?
> Supongo que por la frontera Oeste, pero en trenes o camiones? Son transportes con personal de la Otan o Ucraniano?



Si es en trenes tienen que transbordar en la frontera por el diferente ancho de vía. Quizá vayan en tren hasta la frontera y de ahí por carretera.


----------



## xenofonte (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Georgia.
> Crimea.
> Ucrania.
> 
> No se, creo que va a más de un país cada 5 años. A este ritmo en un siglo ha invadido hasta Portugal.



Es interesante que en tu lista cuentes Crimea y Ucrania como dos países diferentes


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> En territorio Ucraniano, cualquier elemento militar es un objetivo valido. Alguien sabe como ingresan esas armas a Ucrania?
> Supongo que por la frontera Oeste, pero en trenes o camiones? Son transportes con personal de la Otan o Ucraniano?



Por la frontera de Polonia, Rumania y a través de aviones. Lo mismo han querido decir que al próximo avión de transporte OTAN que ingrese en Ucrania le zumban...


----------



## quinciri (13 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Parece que es fake:
















Irina ☭






@IrinaMar10
· 2h
Parece que alguien ha trolleado a BBC subiendo un vídeo en su nombre donde afirman que Tochka-U lanzado sobre Kramatorsk es ucraniano.He eliminado el vídeo, pero eso no cambia el echo de que el misil Tochka-U fue lanzado por el ejército ucraniano Los números de serie lo confirman
Show this thread


----------



## delhierro (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Georgia.
> Crimea.
> Ucrania.
> 
> No se, creo que va a más de un país cada 5 años. A este ritmo en un siglo ha invadido hasta Portugal.



A ver no te venga arriba. Crimea era rusa, y en todo caso sería ucraniana. No la separes para poner 3.

Por otra parte, es normal, han estado 30 años viendo que los yanquis cambiaban gobiernos a misilazos, así que se han apuntado a la "fiesta". Bueno ni eso, solo apoyan pequeñas partes donde ya les piden ayuda, no han llegado a queren cambiar el regimen. Lo mismo se acaban animando tambien.


----------



## Sinjar (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Resumiendo: Para que una democracia no termine secuestrada y prostituida por el poder económico y los diferentes poderes fácticos* es requisito imprescindible de que la masa de votantes tenga un mínimo de inteligencia, cultura, capacidad de análisis y afán de conocimiento.*



Estamos apañaos en Españistan entonces...


----------



## Bimbo (13 Abr 2022)

por que no paras de autocitar tu twiter diciendo tonterias?


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Abr 2022)

hace un minuto - 49°25′N 32°3′E
*Los datos de la red en tiempo real muestran un colapso de la conectividad en Cherkasy Oblast, Ucrania, debido a la pérdida del servicio en McLaut, el proveedor de Internet más grande de la región; el operador informa de un ataque DDOS en su infraestructura*


----------



## Harman (13 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Por la frontera de Polonia, Rumania y a través de aviones. Lo mismo han querido decir que al próximo avión de transporte OTAN que ingrese en Ucrania le zumban...



Desde el inicio de la Operación Especial no entran aviones de transporte OTAN. Las entregas las hacen por carretera camufladas en camiones y furgonetas civiles.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (13 Abr 2022)

¿No os pinta raro?

















Harman dijo:


> Desde el inicio de la Operación Especial no entran aviones de transporte OTAN. Las entregas las hacen por carretera camufladas en camiones y furgonetas civiles.




Se ha hablado poco de la zona OTAN en Ucrania, bombardeada por Rusia, donde se adiestraba a combatientes y cuya extensión es equiparable, según Rafael Poch, a tres veces la zona metropolitana de París.


----------



## Harman (13 Abr 2022)

Los prisioneros de guerra de la 36ª brigada se rindieron cerca de la planta de Illich en uno de los hospitales.
Según la versión de Arestovych, estos son los hombres que lograron entrar en Azovstal. Simplemente no existen en los medios de comunicación oficiales de Ucrania.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41989


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> ¿No os pinta raro?



El qué, exactamente?


----------



## delhierro (13 Abr 2022)

Se pone uno a ver los "medios libres" y ve un video como este



Mientras el comentarista con dos cojones, comenta : "DICEN los rusos que se HAN RENDIDO, 1000 ucranianos en Mariupol". ¿ como que dicen ? joder que se esta viendo casi en directo y grabado por 10 tios diferentes. En fin, una pena ser periodista supongo.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (13 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> El qué, exactamente?




La puesta en escena, el sentido y el fondo de estas reuniones.


----------



## Harman (13 Abr 2022)

Los tanques polacos T-72M están de camino a Ucrania.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41987


----------



## Sinjar (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Georgia.
> Crimea.
> Ucrania.
> 
> No se, creo que va a más de un país cada 5 años. A este ritmo en un siglo ha invadido hasta Portugal.



Curiosamente, has puesto paises de la ex Unión Soviética que fueron parte de la esfera rusa y que forman parte de hearthland.

Curiosamente, paises que se vieron afectados por las famosas revoluciones de colores. Hasta en Asia central hubo injerencia OTAN, y hace unas semanas se paliaron las revueltas en Kazajistan para tumbar al gobierno pro ruso.





Sobre las revoluciones de colores financiadas por Soros y Occidente;

Georgia, Serbia, Libano, Ucrania en 2004 y el Euromaidan de 2014, el intento hace unos meses de provocar un golpe de Estado en Bielorrusia,Kazajistan, etc...







Revoluciones de colores - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


Todas estas revoluciones de colores rodeando el hearthland. Y casualmente el anillo que rodea a Rusia es donde se encuentra el 90% de las guerras a día de hoy., y donde más armas vende EEUU. Solo hay que ver donde estan sus bases.









Aquí la teoría y porque para Rusia, supone su propia supervivencia y por que para ellos la paz no es una opción.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (13 Abr 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> LE PEN ya ha dicho que saca a Francia de las estructuras de mando de la OTAN, y a salirse de las líneas de política exterior de la UE.
> 
> se pone interesante la pelicula



¿Hacemos apuestas que acaba haciendo compañía a Carrero Blanco?.


----------



## Harman (13 Abr 2022)

En general, los intentos de Zelensky de encubrir el desastre de la capitulación de Mariupol sacando a Medvedchuk del sótano como rehén no han impresionado claramente a Moscú.
No habrá intercambio por los militares.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41986


Aprovecho para hacer una aclaración, Medvedchuk no estaba en arresto domiciliario y su partido prohibido por ser pro-ruso. 
Si lo hubiera sido, no habría podido presentarse a las elecciones. Su pecado fue no tragar con la versión oficial y decirlo públicamente. Lo mismo les ha pasado a varios medios de comunicación.

Que le cautiverio le haya convertido en pro ruso, eso ya no lo se.

Zelensky es muy democrático solo para la versión oficial del Imperio y sus secuaces.


----------



## Von Rudel (13 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Esta claro, y la doctrina Monroe 2.0 que nos llevan administrando desde la Primera Guerra Mundial que ellos provocaron y la Segunda que ellos provocaron tambien va en esa linea. Ahora van a provocar la Tercera. Es increible como nadie quiere verlo. Es tan simple como un "qui prodest" a toda la historia del siglo XX y parte del XXI y todo te lleva a la Casa Blanca.




Si solo fuera en esos siglos pero es que la llevan aplicando mucho antes creo que desde la guerra de los 100 años donde inglaterra la aplica. Para evitar que primero Francia, después España, posteriormente Francia , Alemania y la URSS. Solo que ahora toma el relevo Usa y su mundo anglosionista.

Al igual que no van a permitir que China crezca en sus frontera.


Y lo mismo se aplicara a la UE, porque vimos como Trump le intereso debilitar a la UE animando al Brexit. Que había tomado mucho poder y tampoco les interesa que una aliado les haga competencia. Y cuando si lo logra, cosa que dudo, la atacaran también por todos los medios. Al igual que se encargaron que España no tocara los huevos como Francia cargandose a Carrero y metiendonos el Psoe en vena. Porque una España fuerte es una españa peligrosa.

Y otro tanto en sudamerica, nunca les van a permitir reunificarse ni estabilizarse porque les puede joder el chiringuito de america.


----------



## pirivi-parava (13 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los tanques polacos T-72M están de camino a Ucrania.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/41987
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1023844



Por la autopista, a pleno día, con civiles grabando por todas partes....
que rara es esta guerra coño!


----------



## Harman (13 Abr 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¿Hacemos apuestas que acaba haciendo compañía a Carrero Blanco?.



No vale, es muy fácil.
Si sale elegida y no cambia el discurso tiene todas las papeletas para salir volando.


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¿Hacemos apuestas que acaba haciendo compañía a Carrero Blanco?.



Todavía puede perder las elecciones.en realidad el control mediático es lo importante, solo si ocurriera lo que no se quiere ,que en Francia podría ser porque no hay voto postal, se pasaría al plan B.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> La puesta en escena, el sentido y el fondo de estas reuniones.



El contexto es de III Guerra Mundial, otra cosa es la cautela que están teniendo con respecto a su oficialización. Por el momento sabemos que comenzó en Ucrania, pero desconocemos como se extenderá.


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Por la autopista, a pleno día, con civiles grabando por todas partes....
> que rara es esta guerra coño!



El tramo de autopista es polaco, financiado por la UE. Dentro de Ucrania las carreteras son bastante peores.


----------



## mapachën (13 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Pues poco a poco, medios occidentales van mostrando la realidad y van desmintiendo la versión oficial.
> 
> Aquí tenemos a la BBC compartiendo una historia en la que "de facto", culpa a Ucrania del lanzamiento del misil Tochka-U en Kramatorsk matando a mas de 50 civiles.
> 
> ...



La BBC dice que es fake… os puede el ansía.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (13 Abr 2022)

Peskov: "Medvedchuk no forma parte del SWO, por lo que no está sujeto a intercambio".

El secretario de prensa de la administración presidencial rusa, Dmitriy Peskov, ha respondido a la propuesta de la parte ucraniana de intercambiar al oligarca ucraniano Viktor Medvedchuk por los nacionalistas capturados de Mariupol.

"Medvedchuk no es un ciudadano ruso y un participante en la operación especial. Además, Moscú no sabe si él mismo quiere la participación de Rusia", dijo.

Rusia dijo que seguiría la suerte del detenido y considera que su detención tiene una motivación política. E insta a Europa a hacer lo mismo.

Peskov también añadió que Moscú y Donbas estaban agradecidos a Medvedchuk por organizar el intercambio de detenidos con Ucrania en los últimos años.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41985


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (13 Abr 2022)

El ejército ruso mata a tiros a una familia con un niño de dos años en el interior de su coche




Y este, señores, es el nivel del periodismo de titular pagado.

La fuente requetefiable de información: "un medio de Donbas", textualmente, que no conoce nadie.

Pero lo importante es lo que queda al lector que ni siquiera cuestiona si le están dando información de calidad. Simplemente traga con el titular que incluye las palabras "ejército ruso" y una trágica e impactante imagen que ya van a quedar relacionadas en su mente generando una opinión.


----------



## Argentium (13 Abr 2022)

*Rusia considerará objetivos militares legítimos los vehículos de EEUU de la OTAN que transporten armas en territorio ucraniano – viceministro de asuntos exteriores ruso a Tass*
14:33 || 13/04/2022


----------



## Harman (13 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> El tramo de autopista es polaco, financiado por la UE. Dentro de Ucrania las carreteras son bastante peores.



Y forma parte de la campaña de propaganda.


----------



## Harman (13 Abr 2022)

Maxim Grigoriev en el área de la planta de paso de Ilyich. Según él, todavía hay resistencia en la planta.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41990
_
Video en el enlace_


----------



## Castellano (13 Abr 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> No entiendo nada.
> Si estás tratando con un loco, como dicen, que opinarían al ver que tienen un Hiroshima en Milán, Estrasburgo... sólo como aviso



Actúan así porque saben perfectamente que Putin no está loco y no va atacar a la OTAN si no hay ataque previo de la OTAN a Rusia.

Como los muertos los pone Ucrania, pues venga a tensar y seguir armando a los ucros para que sigan de carne de cañón 

En Europa lo único que vamos a poner son los parados de la crisis económica, los yankis, ni eso


----------



## Nico (13 Abr 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Por la autopista, a pleno día, con civiles grabando por todas partes....
> que rara es esta guerra coño!




Fíjate que la mitad de la guerra siempre es mediática. Que "casualmente" se vean estos tanques -a plena luz del día y ampliamente filmados- transmite al público la idea de que Europa "apoya" a Ucrania. Esto les levanta la moral a los ucranianos y les da aire para seguir sacrificándose (a favor de Soros y EE.UU., pero eso no va en el mensaje).

Luego, estos tanques puede que lleguen a la zona de Kiev. Poco le afectan a los rusos por ahí.

Pero si los tratan de cruzar para la zona del Donbass, posiblemente "vuelen" a misilazos.


----------



## Castellano (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> EEUU tiene capacidad industrial de sobra para ponerse fabricar "Javelins" si hiciera falta. En la IIGM se pusieron a fabricar portaaviones y buques como quien monta una fábrica de coches de esas que sacan miles de unidades al día.



Tu lo has dicho en la IIGM.
Ahora USA ya apenas tiene industria, la deslocalizó, no es más que la potencia mundial con impresora ilimitada


----------



## katiuss (13 Abr 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> El ejército ruso mata a tiros a una familia con un niño de dos años en el interior de su coche
> 
> Y este, señores, es el nivel del periodismo de titular pagado.
> 
> ...



Son unos sinvergüenzas... Lo mismo que todos esos bloques de edificios derribados... Son piro cartón piedra y cromas para hacer montages...

Menos mal que nuestro ejército soviético va a recuperar para la caída Mariupol y liberará a Elvis que está capturado en la acería rodeado de nazis maricones judíos como el presidente ukronazi...


----------



## Honkler (13 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los tanques polacos T-72M están de camino a Ucrania.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/41987
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1023844



Ya están quitando el polvo a los misiles que van a pulverizar esas hermosas máquinas. Que pena


----------



## Harman (13 Abr 2022)

"No me grabes, perderás tu teléfono".

En la frontera de Azovstal pillamos a una mujer "perdida" que no sabía muy bien a dónde iba.

Dijo que era de la zona, que había vivido en Mariupol durante 25 años sin estar registrada como residente y que hablaba un dialecto muy distinto al de Mariupol.

Dijo que era de la zona y que llevaba 25 años viviendo en Mariupol sin permiso de residencia y que hablaba un dialecto muy poco mariupolés.

En los últimos días, se han encontrado muchos "civiles" en las salidas de la zona industrial, donde están atrincherados los militantes y los restos de las AFU. Entre ellas hay muchas chicas y mujeres que fueron francotiradoras en las Fuerzas de Seguridad Nacional. Todos, claramente, disfrazados de paisano

t.me/boris_rozhin/41991
_
Videos en el enlace_


----------



## Plutarko (13 Abr 2022)

Van a durar lo mismo que unos S300 a las puertas de un aeropuerto. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Harman (13 Abr 2022)

#La defensa aérea #Donbass #VSU destruyó el sistema SAM 9K33 "Osa-AK" y el GAZ-66 VSU. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/41995


----------



## Harman (13 Abr 2022)

#exclusivo
Sergei Tsaryuk se rindió voluntariamente cerca de Ugledar, unidad militar A3283, 17ª Brigada de Tanques.
Se rindió porque estaba desmoralizado: ya no tenía fuerza física ni moral para estar en las AFU. Tarde o temprano, los soldados ucranianos rendidos volverán con sus familias, y él también.
Todos los soldados ucranianos deben tomar ahora la decisión correcta: o se van al suelo o se van con sus familias.

t.me/boris_rozhin/41996


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Abr 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Actúan así porque saben perfectamente que Putin no está loco y no va atacar a la OTAN si no hay ataque previo de la OTAN a Rusia.
> 
> Como los muertos los pone Ucrania, pues venga a tensar y seguir armando a los ucros para que sigan de carne de cañón
> 
> En Europa lo único que vamos a poner son los parados de la crisis económica, los yankis, ni eso



Hombre, con la inflación que se está comiendo USA creo que la FED tendrá que meter al país en recesión, pero si, Europa se va a comer algo bastante más duro y más extendido en el tiempo.


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> EEUU tiene capacidad industrial de sobra para ponerse fabricar "Javelins" si hiciera falta. En la IIGM se pusieron a fabricar portaaviones y buques como quien monta una fábrica de coches de esas que sacan miles de unidades al día.



Javelins quizá, pero hoy día es cada vez más difícil una guerra porque dependes del stock preexistente, ya que casi nada se puede reponer a una velocidad aceptable . Ese es el fondo el gran problema español y europeo, tenemos ejércitos con cierto equipamiento pero con muchas carencias de stock, en el caso español terribles en caso de guerra porque apenas tenemos misiles antiaéreos o aire-aire. Las guerras hay que empezarlas con los almacenes bien llenos de todo por si acaso. Hoy por ejemplo no repones un portaviones en menos de varios años y esto acortando mucho los plazos normales, que superan la década desde la puesta en grada. 

Un Spitfire o Mustang eran cacharros tan simples que una protoKaren sacada de su casa podía hacer cualquiera de las tareas de su montaje; al ser cacharros de baja velocidad y con motores poco más evolucionados que los de un automóvil, su coste pasado a dinero de hoy era de alrededor de €1M la unidad, dos órdenes de magnitud pro debajo de los actuales aviones de combate, que exigen legiones de ingenieros y técnicos incluso para tareas de mantenimiento o repintado de essd capas de pintura especial de los aviones "stealth".


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (13 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> ¿No os pinta raro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estas fotos, no sé porqué, me han recordado a "Napoleón en Chamartín", uno de los Episodios Nacionales de Pérez Galdós....


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *"Esta página no existe. Intenta hacer otra búsqueda."*



¿Otro gitano dando por culo? este escremento es el fulano que anda publicando nombres y datos de tuiteros prorrusos.


----------



## Harman (13 Abr 2022)

Los ucranianos capturados del batallón 501 de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas contaron por qué se rindieron, sobre la situación en Mariupol desde la perspectiva de un soldado ucraniano y expresaron su opinión sobre cómo podría terminar la operación especial rusa.

t.me/riafan_everywhere/8509


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> EEUU tiene capacidad industrial de sobra para ponerse fabricar "Javelins" si hiciera falta. En la IIGM se pusieron a fabricar portaaviones y buques como quien monta una fábrica de coches de esas que sacan miles de unidades al día.



       

Y Detroit era una envidiable ciudad industrial

Los portaviones los encargarían a China no?


----------



## mapachën (13 Abr 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> ¿"Se murmura"?
> 
> ¿Y no sería mejor poner un enlace a la fuente?



Fuente dices… animalico , si se lo acaba de inventar.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Gotthard (13 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> "No me grabes, perderás tu teléfono".
> 
> En la frontera de Azovstal pillamos a una mujer "perdida" que no sabía muy bien a dónde iba.
> 
> ...



Que huevos tiene la tia. Con toda la marca de las gafas tácticas en el careto.


----------



## arsenchik (13 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> "No me grabes, perderás tu teléfono".
> 
> En la frontera de Azovstal pillamos a una mujer "perdida" que no sabía muy bien a dónde iba.
> 
> ...



esta pava muy posiblemente es francotirador, ademas va muy muy de chula y borde, demasiado borde para alguien en su situacion jeje


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Estas fotos, no sé porqué, me han recordado a "Napoleón en Chamartín", uno de los Episodios Nacionales de Pérez Galdós....



Que mal envejecen los ingleses en general, Johnson no llega a los 60 pero por su apsceto no parece que le queden más de seis o siete años en este mundo.


----------



## Argentium (13 Abr 2022)

Se huele la desesperación, el Imperio Americano y sus hermanos ánglos se caen como un gigante con pies de barro...

*Yellen dice que la reacción de Pekín a la petición de medidas contra Rusia puede afectar a la voluntad del mundo de aceptar una mayor integración económica con China. (Mirá cómo tiemblo ) *
16:11 || 13/04/2022


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Abr 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Y Detroit era una envidiable ciudad industrial
> 
> Los portaviones los encargarían a China no?



China va a parir 6 destructores y un portaviones al año de aquí a 2025.


----------



## delhierro (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> EEUU tiene capacidad industrial de sobra para ponerse fabricar "Javelins" si hiciera falta. En la IIGM se pusieron a fabricar portaaviones y buques como quien monta una fábrica de coches de esas que sacan miles de unidades al día.



Es posible. Lo que pasa es que las jabalinas estas no parece ser la ni la mitad de eficaces de lo que cuentan los que las venden. Y ademas necesita soldados dispuestos a morir con ellas al hombro.

Salvo cagada magistral del gobienro ruso, esta guerra , en este escenario no la pueden perder. Pueden mandar los americanos toda la ayuda que quieran que lo unico que van a conseguir es que se vacie ucrania.

Solo en Mariupol los rusos han hecho + 2.500 prisioneros en los ultimos 4 dias. No cuento muertos ni heridos.

Ahora han entrado en modo apisonadora, nada de grandes viajes. Una linea de cañones y a darle. Supongo que en una o dos semanas se empezara a rendir toda la bolsa. Ahí no llega apenas nada, y estan recibiendo estopa 24h desde ser desquiciante aunque este enterrado en un bunker.

Los yanquis son uns putos crack de las intrigas, las guerras frias, la asimilación cultural...pero tienen un problema cuando el enemgio les cierra las embajadas. Y en esto se han disparado en el pie. A hostias no ganan a los rusos en la puta vida. Como no hubieran podido con los sovieticos. Por eso los infiltraron, pero no puedes infiltrar a unos ocn los que te estas partiendo la cara.


----------



## Castellano (13 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Para algunas cosas los rusos son la pera.
> 
> Mientras Mykola de "Azov" muere fanáticamente en Mariupol, su esposa vende sus fotos desnuda en línea.
> 
> ...



Se ha quedado viuda?

Algún burbujista de pro puede dejar ya los Doritos y traérsela de refugiada


----------



## Nico (13 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Que huevos tiene la tia. Con toda la marca de las gafas tácticas en el careto.



Cierto !, está en el último de los vídeos. Se ve claramente la marca de las gafas.

Buen intento.


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> China va a parir 6 destructores y un portaviones al año de aquí a 2025.



Es una cosa sorprendente lo de la Armada china. La velocidad de crecimiento es enorme pero es que además sus barcos son brutales, los destructores más modernos llevan una cantidad brutal de misiles y desplazan 13000Tm, son en realidad cruceros y los hacen como churros.

En los portaviones convencionales que van a ir saliendo tengo curiosidad por el ala aérea embacada, parece que tienen un avión de alerta temprana casi clavado al E-2 americano y que van a llevar drones de diversos tipos y los LHD ,o algunos, van a llevar catapultas para drones grandes.


----------



## npintos (13 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Estas fotos, no sé porqué, me han recordado a "Napoleón en Chamartín", uno de los Episodios Nacionales de Pérez Galdós....



A mí me recuerdan a esto:


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (13 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Que mal envejecen los ingleses en general, Johnson no llega a los 60 pero por su apsceto no parece que le queden más de seis o siete años en este mundo.



Está un escalón por debajo del nivel de derroición de Paul Gascoigne


----------



## Harman (13 Abr 2022)

Armas incautadas en el distrito de Pologovsky de la región de Zaporizhia durante la limpieza habitual del territorio.

t.me/boris_rozhin/42003


----------



## mapachën (13 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1023785
> 
> 
> El comandante de la división de misiles de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue aniquilado
> ...



Y te dan 18 thanks… vaya pelotas tú, tus mierdas De Fuentes, y los otros 18 desinformados… como el fake video de La BBC… será de big black cocks.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## valensalome (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Georgia.
> Crimea.
> Ucrania.
> 
> No se, creo que va a más de un país cada 5 años. A este ritmo en un siglo ha invadido hasta Portugal.



Sin comentarios, ¿En serio te crees lo que acabas de escribir ?


----------



## fulcrum29smt (13 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Ese tipo de drones solo carga Stinger o Hellfire, es decir, pequeños misiles de corto alcance. No tienen la capacidad estratégica que les pretendes dar.



Y no solo eso, los drones Pedator y Reaper son drones eficaces para bombardear a follacabras como los Talibanes o el ISIS pero son pan comido para cualquier defensa antiaérea medianamente decente debido a su RCS, velocidad y altura a la que operan.

Otra cosa distinta es el General Atomics Avenger que ese si tiene bajo RCS y su detección debe ser más dificultosa. Eso si, a 14 millones de Dolares por dron + equipos de control no se cuantos les pueden enviar. Lo peor es que seguramente los guiarían desde EEUU, no haría falta ni entrenar a los operadores del dron.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Abr 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> Pues todos los Rojos de foro apoyaron a Biden.
> 
> Se les avisó, pero no quisieron escuchar. De siempre su problema es que les ciega el odio.
> 
> ...



Poco Rojos serían, pero bueno, me lo espero... Ya en su día me lleve yo reproches por preferir a TRUMP a CLINTON por una cuestión básica de que no se montara la IIIGM a raíz de lo de Siria. El tiempo le termina dando a uno la razón. Pero como solo importan cuestiones individualistas e identidades consumistas, y a la "izquierda" la han prostituido a mas no poder con barrabasadas de universidades norteamericanas (y por ende de aquí).

Ya lo dije una vez, vivimos en la época MAS ASQUEROSAMENTE EMOCIONAL de la Historia. Ponemos fotos de gatitos en Kiev y ya con eso hacemos valoraciones politicas... todo es una mierda.
[/QUOTE]

sigo dándole vueltas cuales son los dos bandos enfrentados . 

¿ son los globalistas los sustitutos de los comunistas ? 

¿ en qué bando está China ? puesto que los rojos apoyan a China y al mismo tiempo China se decantaría por apoyar a Rusia en una guerra global .


----------



## Harman (13 Abr 2022)

Barrios de Mariupol adyacentes a Azovstal

Las batallas aquí ya no son ni siquiera por las casas, sino por las entradas. Esta parte del distrito de Levoberezhny ha sido bien preparada para la defensa por los militantes. Sus sótanos estaban conectados por túneles subterráneos, se dispusieron entradas adicionales y puntos de disparo.

Al mismo tiempo, los civiles permanecieron en estos sótanos. Había familias con niños pequeños, discapacitados y ancianos. Sólo pudieron ser evacuados después de que las fuerzas aliadas ocuparan estos cuarteles.

El ambiente de la foto.

t.me/Ratnik2nd/3588


----------



## Castellano (13 Abr 2022)

arsenchik dijo:


> esta pava muy posiblemente es francotirador, ademas va muy muy de chula y borde, demasiado borde para alguien en su situacion jeje



Se nota el pussypass.

Si en vez de tener raja, tuviera cipote, le habían soltado de entrada un par de manotazos, teniendo la sospecha de que es un azoviano haciéndose el chulito e intentando escapar haciéndose pasar por civil


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Y no solo eso, los drones Pedator y Reaper son drones eficaces para bombardear a follacabras como los Talibanes o el ISIS pero son pan comido para cualquier defensa antiaérea medianamente decente debido a su RCS, velocidad y altura a la que operan.
> 
> Otra cosa distinta es el General Atomics Avenger que ese si tiene bajo RCS y su detección debe ser más dificultosa. Eso si, a 14 millones de Dolares por dron + equipos de control no se cuantos les pueden enviar. Lo peor es que seguramente los guiarían desde EEUU, no haría falta ni entrenar a los operadores del dron.



Y los de reconocimiento tipo RQ-180
0 o RQ-4 salen por cien millones o más. En realidad esos son aviones de verdad, la ventaja es que no llevan piloto, pero los buenos son muy caros y los baratos tienen limitaciones severas. Al final en la guerra lo bueno es caro.


----------



## Harman (13 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Y no solo eso, los drones Pedator y Reaper son drones eficaces para bombardear a follacabras como los Talibanes o el ISIS pero son pan comido para cualquier defensa antiaérea medianamente decente debido a su RCS, velocidad y altura a la que operan.
> 
> Otra cosa distinta es el General Atomics Avenger que ese si tiene bajo RCS y su detección debe ser más dificultosa. Eso si, a 14 millones de Dolares por dron + equipos de control no se cuantos les pueden enviar. Lo peor es que seguramente los guiarían desde EEUU, no haría falta ni entrenar a los operadores del dron.




Es demasiado arriesgado. Las probabilidades de que se caiga alguno y los rusos recuperen los restos son elevadas. Y si consiguen cazar uno entero hay diarrea en el Pentagono.

Hace años se les cayo un dron avanzado en las costas de Irán y por más que suplicaron no recuperaron los restos. Irán fabrico una copia casi exacta. Fue en tiempos de Obongo.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es una cosa sorprendente lo de la Armada china. La velocidad de crecimiento es enorme pero es que además sus barcos son brutales, los destructores más modernos llevan una cantidad brutal de misiles y desplazan 13000Tm, son en realidad cruceros y los hacen como churros.
> 
> En los portaviones convencionales que van a ir saliendo tengo curiosidad por el ala aérea embacada, parece que tienen un avión de alerta temprana casi clavado al E-2 americano y que van a llevar drones de diversos tipos y los LHD ,o algunos, van a llevar catapultas para drones grandes.



Efectivamente, los tipo 055 son en realidad cruceros. Y con respecto a los portaviones, parece que a partir del 5º serán nucleares.


----------



## Bishop (13 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Rendición de la 36.a Brigada de Infantería de Marina en Mariupol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Revisión de papeles y supongo que de tatuajes, por si alguno se quiere pasar de listo y hacerse pasar por soldado regular.

Más de uno que por moda se haya hecho alguno que sea mínimamente ambiguo o interpretable... se debe estar cagando en todo lo cagable.


----------



## Harman (13 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Poco Rojos serían, pero bueno, me lo espero... Ya en su día me lleve yo reproches por preferir a TRUMP a CLINTON por una cuestión básica de que no se montara la IIIGM a raíz de lo de Siria. El tiempo le termina dando a uno la razón. Pero como solo importan cuestiones individualistas e identidades consumistas, y a la "izquierda" la han prostituido a mas no poder con barrabasadas de universidades norteamericanas (y por ende de aquí).
> 
> Ya lo dije una vez, vivimos en la época MAS ASQUEROSAMENTE EMOCIONAL de la Historia. Ponemos fotos de gatitos en Kiev y ya con eso hacemos valoraciones politicas... todo es una mierda.



sigo dándole vueltas cuales son los dos bandos enfrentados .

*¿ son los globalistas los sustitutos de los comunistas ?*

¿ en qué bando está China ? puesto que los rojos apoyan a China y al mismo tiempo China se decantaría por apoyar a Rusia en una guerra global .
[/QUOTE]

No. 
Hay "comunistas" globalizados por el Sistema.


----------



## piru (13 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Que huevos tiene la tia. Con toda la marca de las gafas tácticas en el careto.



Hasta que tenga que enseñar los tatoos


----------



## Harman (13 Abr 2022)

Al parecer, los estadounidenses supervisan cada brigada, o incluso un pelotón, de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania

En Trekhizbenka (LNR), donde anteriormente se encontraron más de diez vehículos blindados camuflados de las AFU, los investigadores militares de la Federación Rusa con combatientes de la Milicia Popular de la república descubrieron una instalación de alojamiento temporal para nacionalistas ucranianos.

Armas antitanque extranjeras NLAW, fotos con mercenarios estadounidenses, documentos de servicio y jeringuillas es lo que dejaron los combatientes fugados del 42º batallón de infantería motorizada independiente de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas.

t.me/Soldierline/3232

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## amcxxl (13 Abr 2022)

arsenchik dijo:


> esta pava muy posiblemente es francotirador, ademas va muy muy de chula y borde, demasiado borde para alguien en su situacion jeje



un juicio militar sumarisimo y a la horca con ella


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

Serbia, el aliado europeo de Rusia, recibió este fin de semana un *sofisticado sistema antiaéreo chino* en una operación encubierta, en medio de preocupaciones occidentales de que una acumulación de armas en los Balcanes, en medio de la guerra en Ucrania, podría *amenazar la frágil paz en la región.*

Los medios y expertos militares dijeron el domingo que *seis aviones de transporte Y-20 de la Fuerza Aérea China* aterrizaron en el aeropuerto civil de Belgrado el sábado temprano, supuestamente con *sistemas de misiles tierra-aire *HQ-22 para el ejército serbio.

Los aviones de carga chinos con marcas militares fueron fotografiados en el aeropuerto Nikola Tesla de Belgrado. El Ministerio de Defensa de Serbia *no respondió* de inmediato a la solicitud de comentarios de AP.


----------



## Harman (13 Abr 2022)

Sólo números...

El precio de compra de gas para Moldavia en abril es de 1193 dólares por mil metros cúbicos.

La margen derecha consume unos 60 millones de metros cúbicos de gas en abril. Es decir, pagar a los rusos unos 70 millones de dólares por el mes de primavera. Unos 60 millones de dólares más que en abril del año pasado.

¿Cuál es la diferencia? Sólo los números:

- Eso es lo que costó todo el programa "Buenas Carreteras" en 2020;

- Así pues, la asignación de una ayuda única en metálico de 1500 lei para Semana Santa para 700 mil pensionistas y beneficiarios de prestaciones sociales, cuya pensión/subsidio es inferior a 4000 mil lei al mes;

- Hasta aquí los 25 nuevos tanques rusos T-90.

Y todo por culpa del "debilucho" Miller, que se vio obligado a aceptar en las negociaciones la propuesta de nuestros "dominadores"...

t.me/boris_rozhin/42019
_
Miller es el mandamas de Gazprom_


----------



## Expected (13 Abr 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¿Hacemos apuestas que acaba haciendo compañía a Carrero Blanco?.



No, no....según comentan en los Internetes profundos y no tan profundos....hay un bonito video de Macron disfrutando de una BBC de gran y oscuro tamaño. A qué no habéis visto a su mujercita salir últimamente?. Pues eso


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Abr 2022)

npintos dijo:


> A mí me recuerdan a esto:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1023864
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1023865



Otia, la recuerdo, en primra fila Bibi, el Baron Samedi y el iceta francés.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## piru (13 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Es posible. Lo que pasa es que las jabalinas estas no parece ser la ni la mitad de eficaces de lo que cuentan los que las venden. Y ademas necesita soldados dispuestos a morir con ellas al hombro.
> 
> Salvo cagada magistral del gobienro ruso, esta guerra , en este escenario no la pueden perder. Pueden mandar los americanos toda la ayuda que quieran que lo unico que van a conseguir es que se vacie ucrania.
> 
> ...




Los jabalines sólo medio funcionan en las emboscadas. Ahora que los ruskis van a ir en frente continuo hay que echarle huevos para aguantar hasta poder lanzar el jabalín a un grupo de carros que te viene de cara y te va a localizar en 0, del disparo.


----------



## Teuro (13 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Grecia tiene un ejercito absolutamente desmesurado. No se como andará ahora pero en 2010 tenia mucho y muy nuevo.



Es un ejército para defenderse de un enemigo al que su pertenencia a la OTAN no le va a servir.


----------



## Harman (13 Abr 2022)

Oksana Marchenko, esposa de Medvedchuk detenida por el SBU, exige la liberación inmediata de su marido

Oksana Marchenko grabó un vídeo de apelación a Zelenskyy:

"Le pido que tome medidas inmediatas para liberar a mi marido, que está detenido ilegalmente por el SBU. Viktor Volodymyrovych no ha infringido ninguna ley y nunca ha salido del país. Siempre ha defendido la paz, el diálogo y la armonía en Ucrania.

No hay duda de que mi marido está siendo perseguido por razones políticas. Su vida debería estar a salvo", dijo Marchenko en un llamamiento.

t.me/Soldierline/3235

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Sinjar (13 Abr 2022)

npintos dijo:


> A mí me recuerdan a esto:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1023864
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1023865



7 años de esto, parece que fue hace nada.


----------



## amcxxl (13 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Revisión de papeles y supongo que de tatuajes, por si alguno se quiere pasar de listo y hacerse pasar por soldado regular.
> 
> Más de uno que por moda se haya hecho alguno que sea mínimamente ambiguo o interpretable... se debe estar cagando en todo lo cagable.



en general la 36º brigada de infanteria de marina deberia ser una unidad regular

probablemente sus mandos fueran purgados en 2014 y cambiados por nazis o tengan nazis infiltrados para controlarlos, pero la tropa deberia ser mayormente gente normal y de la zona prorusa, dado que su base esta en Berdyansk, muy cerca de Mariupol, una ciudad portuaria netamente poblada por rusos como toda la costa norte del Azov



Sinjar dijo:


> 7 años de esto, parece que fue hace nada.



lo de Charly Hebdo fue un false flag para deviar la atencion de la ofensiva de la NATO en Debaltsevo


----------



## Harman (13 Abr 2022)

Zelenskyy pide que se proporcione urgentemente a Ucrania artillería pesada, vehículos blindados, sistemas de defensa aérea y aviones

La lista de deseos se vuelve cada vez más interesante:

- Proyectiles de artillería (calibre 155 mm) y munición

- Proyectiles de artillería (calibre 152 mm)

- Sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple: "Grad", "Uragan" o M142 HIMARS americanos

- Vehículos blindados de transporte de personal (APC, BMP, etc.)

- Tanques (T-72, equivalente americano o alemán)

- SAMs (S-300, BUK o SAMs modernos similares)

- Aviones de combate.

Esto nos lleva a preguntarnos: ¿no se te agrietará la cara?

t.me/Soldierline/3234


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (13 Abr 2022)

*La otra gran derrota de Rusia en Ucrania: ¿Qué supone que Suecia y Finlandia entren en la OTAN?*

*El Kremlin ve ninguneada una de sus líneas rojas pese a que amenazó con "consecuencias militares" si los dos países se incorporaban a la alianza.*










La otra gran derrota de Rusia en Ucrania: ¿Qué supone que Suecia y Finlandia entren en la OTAN?


El Kremlin ve ninguneada una de sus líneas rojas pese a que amenazó con "consecuencias militares" si los dos países se incorporaban a la alianza.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## Teuro (13 Abr 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> Si claro Rusia podria ser como Suiza, es el ejemplo perfecto, es que vamos son paises tan similiares que cuesta distinguirlos, por favor encuentra una diferencia entre Suiza y Rusia llevo un rato pensando y es que es practicamente imposble encontrar diferencias. Es un ejemplo magnifico.



Bueno, le cambio el ejemplo: Ser como Canada o Noruega. Son naciones muy similares a Rusia: Frías, despobladas e infectadas de recursos naturales. ¿Por qué la población de Canada y la de Noruega están entre las que tienen el nivel de vida más alto del mundo mientras que la rusa no?. Mala gestión de su riqueza, no están tan mal como Venezuela, pero desde luego, se parecen más a Venezuela que a Canada.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Rusia considerará objetivos militares legítimos los vehículos de EEUU de la OTAN que transporten armas en territorio ucraniano – viceministro de asuntos exteriores ruso a Tass*
> 14:33 || 13/04/2022




Tic,toc...tik, tok


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Zelenskyy pide que se proporcione urgentemente a Ucrania artillería pesada, vehículos blindados, sistemas de defensa aérea y aviones
> 
> La lista de deseos se vuelve cada vez más interesante:
> 
> ...



Y pueden depslegar todo eso con garantías de que vaya a ser útil ? En qué estado están sus bases aéreas, que stock de combustibles tienen ahora que no hay refino en el país ?


----------



## Harman (13 Abr 2022)

Cómprame un avión de guerra

Los pilotos ucranianos piden a los ciudadanos ricos del mundo que les ayuden a comprar aviones para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Grabaron un mensaje de vídeo con el fondo de su avión destruido y publicaron el vídeo en YouTube.

Llamaron a la acción "Cómprame un avión de combate".

El presidente Zelensky les enseñó a mendigar.

t.me/Soldierline/3233


----------



## fulcrum29smt (13 Abr 2022)

t.me/asbmil/1024

Helicópteros rusos son atacados por un sistema SAM ucraniano camuflado, inmediatamente después de que uno de los helicópteros nota la ubicación del lanzamiento este es destruido.


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Cómprame un avión de guerra
> 
> Los pilotos ucranianos piden a los ciudadanos ricos del mundo que les ayuden a comprar aviones para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Grabaron un mensaje de vídeo con el fondo de su avión destruido y publicaron el vídeo en YouTube.
> 
> ...



Pero primero habría que ver cuántos pilotos útiles quedan y que aviones pueden pilotar. Fuera de los MiG-29 polacos y rumanos debe haber pocos aviones disponibles que se ajusten a lo que piden.


----------



## Sinjar (13 Abr 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *La otra gran derrota de Rusia en Ucrania: ¿Qué supone que Suecia y Finlandia entren en la OTAN?*
> 
> *El Kremlin ve ninguneada una de sus líneas rojas pese a que amenazó con "consecuencias militares" si los dos países se incorporaban a la alianza.*
> 
> ...



Rusia debe terminar esta guerra en Ucrania antes de que Finlandia y Suecia entren en la OTAN.


----------



## Zhukov (13 Abr 2022)

Un artículo muy largo y muy interesante en el que se expone en profundidad el problema del nazismo ucraniano y que no tiene otra solución que la absorción por Rusia. Os hago una breve reseña para el que no tenga ganas de leer, aunque la reseña me ha salido casi más larga que el artículo.

Lo mismo que yo decía en un mensaje hace algunos días que los provocadores de siempre han sacado de contexto, para llamarme genocida y otras lindezas, cuando lo único que hago es exponer los hechos y que este problema no tiene solución, o al menos no una solución que permita la existencia de Ucrania, siquiera como autonomía dentro de Rusia.

El artículo muy detallado y documentado viene a decir lo siguiente: existe un nacionalismo (nazismo) ucraniano pero no existe una nación ucraniana. Porque nunca la hubo. Ucrania sólo existe desde 1991 y no deja de ser un engendro en el que han estado en pugna los nazis Banderistas del Oeste y la identidad rusa o pequeño-rusa del resto del territorio.

La partición no va a solucionar el problema. Porque como bien expone el autor del artículo y os decía yo, es imposible convivir en paz con un estado que basa su identidad nacional en el nazismo, en un nacionalismo racial. Incluso si se encerrara a todos los ucranianos nazionalistas en su cochiquera en un Banderastán independiente, no habría paz. Europa aprendió por las malas en dos guerras mundiales a poner a un límite al nacionalismo agresivo basado en la raza, y no lo consiguió del todo, ahí está el ejemplo de Yugoslavia, o en nuestro país la ETA y Cataluña va por el mismo camino.

El autor también dice lo mismo que yo. Que un clavo saca a otro clavo. Que una posible solución es dejar que Polonia recobre su territorio histórico de la Galicia, que bueno, es como si Alemania pretendiera reclamar Prusia Oriental, en mi modesta opinión, con eso quiero decir que no eran tierras ancestrales si no conquistas a expensas de otros pueblos. Hubo un reino de Galitzia que era uno de los numerosos principados rusos antes de que llegaran los mongoles y se lo cargaran todo. Y Polonia pescó a río revuelto.

Pero estoy divagando. Estoy de acuerdo con el autor con que los polacos serían más implacables con extirpar el nacionalismo ucraniano que los rusos, y que en una generación los habrían polonizado totalmente. Pero el autor se opone, así como entregar la Transcarpatia a Hungría porque significa dejar que la OTAN se acerque más. Tiene sus razones pero no las comparto. Y creo que como la minoría húngara y el territorio son tan pequeños no cuesta nada entregárselos a Hungría y se hace justicia y un amigo. Yo soy firme partidario de alterar las fronteras para que no haya minorías nacionales. Es lo justo, y a la larga los problemas no compensan la pérdida de población y territorio.






__





Cargando…






russtrat.ru


----------



## amcxxl (13 Abr 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *La otra gran derrota de Rusia en Ucrania: ¿Qué supone que Suecia y Finlandia entren en la OTAN?*
> 
> *El Kremlin ve ninguneada una de sus líneas rojas pese a que amenazó con "consecuencias militares" si los dos países se incorporaban a la alianza.*
> 
> ...



son las consecuencias de poner charos analfabetas en los gobiernos, que no entienden el alcance de sus actos

si quieren que sus paises sean destruidos, que sigan adelante con la tonteria


----------



## El_Suave (13 Abr 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Si solo fuera en esos siglos pero es que la llevan aplicando mucho antes creo que desde la guerra de los 100 años donde inglaterra la aplica. Para evitar que primero Francia, después España, posteriormente Francia , Alemania y la URSS. Solo que ahora toma el relevo Usa y su mundo anglosionista.
> 
> Al igual que no van a permitir que China crezca en sus frontera.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo, únicamente decir que se olvidó de Japón, cronológicamente más o menos entre Alemania y la URSS.


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Bueno, le cambio el ejemplo: Ser como Canada o Noruega. Son naciones muy similares a Rusia: Frías, despobladas e infectadas de recursos naturales. ¿Por qué la población de Canada y la de Noruega están entre las que tienen el nivel de vida más alto del mundo mientras que la rusa no?. Mala gestión de su riqueza, no están tan mal como Venezuela, pero desde luego, se parecen más a Venezuela que a Canada.



Cierto. Aunque también influye el cociente de recursos a población. En el caso de Noruega, Canadá o Australia es tan escandaloso que Australia es prácticamente una Rusia en lo productivo, incluso con menos industria aún (Australia exporta básicamente commodities y turismo). Noruega era relativamente pobre antes del boom del petróleo pero lo gestiona con inteligencia. Pero el cociente es importante, siempre que me dicen que Argentina podría ser Australia yo contesto lo mismo, primero liquida Buenos Aires y deja la provincia entera con 2M de habitantes y luego veremos. Es que la cantidad de recursos por cabeza de Australia es inmensa.

Pero Rusia debería haber hecho mucho mejor las cosas en materia de desarrollo industrial y podría estar exportando más producto industrial ahora mismo.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es una cosa sorprendente lo de la Armada china. La velocidad de crecimiento es enorme pero es que además sus barcos son brutales, los destructores más modernos llevan una cantidad brutal de misiles y desplazan 13000Tm, son en realidad cruceros y los hacen como churros.
> 
> En los portaviones convencionales que van a ir saliendo tengo curiosidad por el ala aérea embacada, parece que tienen un avión de alerta temprana casi clavado al E-2 americano y que van a llevar drones de diversos tipos y los LHD ,o algunos, van a llevar catapultas para drones grandes.



Este es nuevo avión de alerta temprana chino, por si te quieres entretener un rato:






Xian KJ-600 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Harman (13 Abr 2022)

El equipo de RT (Vlad Andrica y Oleksiy Butskiy) fue el primero en visitar las zonas destruidas de #Popasna. Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas bombardearon las zonas donde sus posiciones de combate se cubrían con escudos humanos durante su retirada. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/42021

_Videos en el enlace_


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Abr 2022)

¿Porque lanzar un Tockka puediendo lanzar un Iskander?
Alcance maximo de un Iskaner: 400-500 Kms
Distancia de Kramatorsk de la frontera rusa mas proxima: 280 Kms
Alcance másimo de un Toshka: 185 Kms
Distancia de Kramatorsk a Dnipro: 142 Kms.
No hay mas preguntas, señoria..


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Un artículo muy largo y muy interesante en el que se expone en profundidad el problema del nazismo ucraniano y que no tiene otra solución que la absorción por Rusia. Os hago una breve reseña para el que no tenga ganas de leer, aunque la reseña me ha salido casi más largo que el artículo.
> 
> Lo mismo que yo decía en un mensaje hace algunos días que los provocadores de siempre han sacado de contexto, para llamarme genocida y otras lindezas, cuando lo único que hago es exponer los hechos y que este problema no tiene solución, o al menos no una solución que permita la existencia de Ucrania, si quiera como autonomía dentro de Rusia.
> 
> ...



Y que harías tú con la enorme minoría húngara de Rumanía o con Moldavia? Es que toda esa zona es un avispero de naciones a medio cocer.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> sigo dándole vueltas cuales son los dos bandos enfrentados .
> 
> *¿ son los globalistas los sustitutos de los comunistas ?*
> 
> ¿ en qué bando está China ? puesto que los rojos apoyan a China y al mismo tiempo China se decantaría por apoyar a Rusia en una guerra global .



No. 
Hay "comunistas" globalizados por el Sistema.
[/QUOTE]

Por tanto Putin en qué bando está?

Rusia y China están implicados en toda la trama del coronavirus desde el minuto uno, que ha sido la primera parte de un plan radical de globalización y el gran reseteo, la guerra que viene ahora es para rematar la jugada.

La duda que me surge es si Putin realmente está en el mismo bando de Biden , puestro que Biden representa a los globalistas, y nos encontraríamos entonces que el presidente Estados Unidos trabaja para los chinos y quizás fueron ellos los que cambiaron el sentido del voto de los norteamericanos destituyendo a Trump.


----------



## Hal8995 (13 Abr 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Se ha quedado viuda?
> 
> Algún burbujista de pro puede dejar ya los Doritos y traérsela de refugiada



No pasará hambre. Eso seguro...esté donde esté.


----------



## piru (13 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> un juicio militar sumarisimo y a la horca con ella



Antes tiene que desfilar el 9 de Mayo por la Plaza Roja:
[


----------



## Sinjar (13 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Un artículo muy largo y muy interesante en el que se expone en profundidad el problema del nazismo ucraniano y que no tiene otra solución que la absorción por Rusia. Os hago una breve reseña para el que no tenga ganas de leer, aunque la reseña me ha salido casi más largo que el artículo.
> 
> Lo mismo que yo decía en un mensaje hace algunos días que los provocadores de siempre han sacado de contexto, para llamarme genocida y otras lindezas, cuando lo único que hago es exponer los hechos y que este problema no tiene solución, o al menos no una solución que permita la existencia de Ucrania, si quiera como autonomía dentro de Rusia.
> 
> ...




El otro post, fue una sacada de polla por tu parte. Esta vez, vuelvo a quitarme el sombrero.


----------



## Harman (13 Abr 2022)

El Ministerio del Interior de la DNR difunde imágenes del intento de los marines ucranianos de abrirse paso desde Mariupol

En la noche del 12 de abril, unidades de la 36ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentaron salir del cerco de la "planta de Ilyich". El convoy estaba formado por tanques, vehículos blindados, SAU y vehículos.

Los soldados del grupo táctico de combate conjunto del Ministerio del Interior de la DNR se anticiparon al intento de ruptura y, junto con el ejército ruso, infligieron fuego al enemigo.

Como resultado, unos 70 militares ucranianos murieron y 42 fueron hechos prisioneros.

t.me/boris_rozhin/42024





En el video de arriba.
Este es un episodio de ruptura del 10 al 11 de abril.
Rendirse en la planta de Ilyich comenzó masivamente un día después. Hoy-mañana esperamos más videos con los prisioneros.

t.me/boris_rozhin/42034


----------



## Sinjar (13 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Porque lanzar un Tockka puediendo lanzar un Iskander?
> Alcance maximo de un Iskaner: 400-500 Kms
> Distancia de Kramatorsk de la frontera rusa mas proxima: 280 Kms
> Alcance másimo de un Toshka: 185 Kms
> ...



Si pones un mapa, ya te coronas.


----------



## Teuro (13 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Contra los turcos en Lepanto:
> — Ante el creciente peligro, *España*, *Venecia *y los *Estados Pontificios* formaron una _alianza_ para enfrentarse a la armada _turca_ y detener su ..
> 
> Pues lo mismo, que se apañen los de centro/norte Europa. A nosotros nos la pela que los rusos vuelvan a tomar Berlín.



Hicimos todo lo posible para que los turcos no tomaran Viena ...


----------



## amcxxl (13 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Un artículo muy largo y muy interesante en el que se expone en profundidad el problema del nazismo ucraniano y que no tiene otra solución que la absorción por Rusia. Os hago una breve reseña para el que no tenga ganas de leer, aunque la reseña me ha salido casi más largo que el artículo.
> 
> Lo mismo que yo decía en un mensaje hace algunos días que los provocadores de siempre han sacado de contexto, para llamarme genocida y otras lindezas, cuando lo único que hago es exponer los hechos y que este problema no tiene solución, o al menos no una solución que permita la existencia de Ucrania, si quiera como autonomía dentro de Rusia.
> 
> ...



para desnazificar Ucrania lo primero y condicion sine qua non: cambiar el regimen

lo primero seria localizar a los oligarcas , es decir la pandilla de Kuchma, y mandarles un Iskander a cada uno, con eso ya tienes el 80% ganado, dado que sin dinero de los oligarcas no hay nacionalismo ucraniano

en cuanto a lo de dar Transcarpatia a Hungria esto es una tonteria, esto debe ser una avanzada de Rusia como Kaliningrado o Transistria

Rusia es un estado multinacional, lo contrario es caer en la trampa de los anglos

ademas segun el censo solo hay un 12% de hungaros

composición nacional
Según el censo de 2001[18][19][20]:
Ucranianos - 1.010.127 (80,5%)
Húngaros - 151.516 (12,1%)
Rumanos - 32.152 (2,6%)
Rusos - 30.993 (2,5%)


----------



## Teuro (13 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Ves?, eres un troll a sueldo, todos contestaís con la misma falacia, no falla.



Los comodines del canal: El francomodin, el nazicomodin y el soroscomodin. Estoy seguro que no hay ningun hilo en esta web donde no apareza uno de los comodines, es que hasta es posible que salga en cada página.


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Abr 2022)

Vehículos blindados ucranianos "Kozak" convertidos en chatarra en la región de Jarkov.

@warjournaltg


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> para desnazificar Ucrania lo primero y condicion sine qua non: cambiar el regimen
> 
> lo primero seria localizar a los oligarcas , es decir la pandilla de Kuchma, y mandarles un Iskander a cada uno, con eso ya tienes el 80% ganado, dado que sin dinero de los oligarcas no hay nacionalismo ucraniano
> ...



veo un problema, que pasa con los que estan fuera de ucrania? algunos estan en londres, tontos no creo que sean......


----------



## NS 4 (13 Abr 2022)

servirán oro y plata para protegerse contra dicha inflación???

servirá el COMEX a su propósito de falsear y devaluar el precio del oro??

harán lo propio las cripto como alternativa (y callejón sin salida o ratonera...) a los MP???

seguirán accesibles al gran público por mucho mas tiempo tanto la plata como el oro???

se cuestionará también la propiedad de los MP??? Se llegará a la persecución y confiscación en occidente de los tenedores de MP???

Se pueden hilar unas cuantas...porque si no actuamos y actuamos ya...en 2030 no tendremos nada...y por cojones, como perros atados y enjaulados en la perrera municipal... vivos por un día más...SEREMOS FELICES.

...ante la perspectiva de acabar en la cabina de suicidio hecha en Holanda.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (13 Abr 2022)

Un hilo muy razonable de la embajadora alemana en USA 



Trata de explicarle a los americanos algo tan sencillo como esto: 

_Ir de golpe a los combustibles fósiles de Rusia causaría una interrupción masiva e instantánea. *No se pueden encender y apagar plantas industriales modernas como un interruptor de luz.* Los efectos colaterales se sentirían más allá de Alemania, el motor económico de la UE y la cuarta economía más grande del mundo._

Aquí hay una súplica encubierta, a mi modo de ver, justificando esa paciencia que pide con lo que ya ha hecho (y todo beneficia al país donde trabaja):

_Alemania, en un giro dramático, ha revisado los principios establecidos de su política exterior _[A favor de USA]_, de seguridad y energética: ahora exporta armas a Ucrania, invierte masivamente en defensa _[A favor de USA]_, decide cortar las importaciones de energía rusas por completo _[A favor de USA] _y a una velocidad vertiginosa, el petróleo a finales de este año._


----------



## Nico (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Bueno, le cambio el ejemplo: Ser como Canada o Noruega. Son naciones muy similares a Rusia: Frías, despobladas e infectadas de recursos naturales. ¿Por qué la población de Canada y la de Noruega están entre las que tienen el nivel de vida más alto del mundo mientras que la rusa no?. Mala gestión de su riqueza, no están tan mal como Venezuela, pero desde luego, se parecen más a Venezuela que a Canada.




Población Canadá = 38 millones
Población Noruega = 5 millones
Población Rusia = 144 millones

Canadá "vive" de un poderoso vecino y mercado (EE.UU.)
Noruega "vive" de un poderoso vecino y mercado (Europa)

Rusia "vive" en medio de sanciones y embargos varios.

Suma y resta esos factores y quizás tengas una buena parte de la respuesta.


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero primero habría que ver cuántos pilotos útiles quedan y que aviones pueden pilotar. Fuera de los MiG-29 polacos y rumanos debe haber pocos aviones disponibles que se ajusten a lo que piden.



Mas importante son los pilotos, en guerra si los matas dejas puestos vacios, reponerlos cuesta adiestramiento, tiempo de rodaje, experiencia a todo esto suma el coste de todo esto...Es mas importante no cuantos aviones tienen sino cuantos pilotos disponen, que los pillen es pata negra, suelen matarlos (o hacerlos prisioneros que es lo que hacen los del isis/ukras).


----------



## Nico (13 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Rusia debe terminar esta guerra en Ucrania antes de que Finlandia y Suecia entren en la OTAN.




En ambos casos la población tendrá que hacer algún Referéndum o similar. No sé los suecos, pero algo me dice que los finlandeses optarán por seguir siendo neutrales. Rusia es un vecino complicado, pero debe ser MUCHO más "complicado" si no eres neutral.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (13 Abr 2022)

Noto en mi timeline de Twitter una caída masiva de tweets sobre la guerra en Ucrania, ¿Alguien lo ha notado también?



De las 30 tendencias en USA, ni una sola tiene que ver con ello.

En el apartado “Noticias”, solo 2 de 23 son de Ucrania.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Abr 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> No me diga ustec más. Se iban ya al taller a pintarle la zeta y oh, casualidad, Pisuerga, Valladolid, selfies, ukros, pum, pum



Ya, también es verdad que si cometo una pifia de esa manera lo subo a internet…


----------



## la mano negra (13 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Zelenskyy pide que se proporcione urgentemente a Ucrania artillería pesada, vehículos blindados, sistemas de defensa aérea y aviones
> 
> La lista de deseos se vuelve cada vez más interesante:
> 
> ...



Sus amos le van a dar una mierda pinchada en un palo.


----------



## Seronoser (13 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Por ahora al no estar en funcionamiento no nutre a nadie.
> 
> Lo que le molesta a Ucrania es que no pase por su territorio. Transcurre por el Báltico. Si se hubiera abierto el transito por Ucrania habría acabado. Y con ello los fondos que recibe a modo de peaje. Que paga Rusia.



Esos fondos que recibía ucrania, eran del 10% de su pib, para que nos hagamos una idea de lo que le suponía a Ucrania…


----------



## Harman (13 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No.
> Hay "comunistas" globalizados por el Sistema.



Por tanto Putin en qué bando está?

Rusia y China están implicados en toda la trama el coronavirus desde el minuto uno, qué ha sido la primera parte de un plan radical de globalización, la guerra que viene ahora es para rematar la jugada.

La duda que me surge es si Putin realmente está en el mismo bando de Biden , puestro que Biden representa a los globalistas, y nos encontraríamos entonces que el presidente Estados Unidos trabaja para los chinos y quizás fueron ellos los que cambiaron el sentido del voto de los norteamericanos destituyendo a Trump.
[/QUOTE]



Los chinos eligieron lo menos malo para ellos en ese momento.

No se puede clasificar con las etiquetas del siglo XX. El mejor ejemplo es que ahora los nazis son buenos.
Ahora es entre globalistas y anti globalistas.


----------



## SIEN (13 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es una cosa sorprendente lo de la Armada china. La velocidad de crecimiento es enorme pero es que además sus barcos son brutales, los destructores más modernos llevan una cantidad brutal de misiles y desplazan 13000Tm, son en realidad cruceros y los hacen como churros.
> 
> En los portaviones convencionales que van a ir saliendo tengo curiosidad por el ala aérea embacada, parece que tienen un avión de alerta temprana casi clavado al E-2 americano y que van a llevar drones de diversos tipos y los LHD ,o algunos, van a llevar catapultas para drones grandes.



Los chinos a su tran tran. Hacen un avión pero lo hacen "casi clavado al americano". Construyen barcos de diez mil millones que pueden hundirse con un misil de apenas un millón... No se, pero si eso tienen los chinos, que no tendrán los usanos, que se gastan más del triple que los amarillos en juguetitos. Y durante años y años. Y además no lo publicitan tanto como hacen chinos y rusos.


----------



## Honkler (13 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Zelenskyy pide que se proporcione urgentemente a Ucrania artillería pesada, vehículos blindados, sistemas de defensa aérea y aviones
> 
> La lista de deseos se vuelve cada vez más interesante:
> 
> ...



Ante el vicio de pedir, la virtud de no dar


----------



## Argentium (13 Abr 2022)

Hoy están demostrando un grado de desesperación NUNCA VISTO los yankis, creo que ya están demostrando mucha debilidad y además, comenzando a hacer el ridículo, ésto, sin duda, acelerará su caída. 

*Yellen dice que hay que trabajar con China para evitar un sistema financiero bipolar *_(se están cargando muy seriamente) _
16:54 || 13/04/2022


----------



## la mano negra (13 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Cómprame un avión de guerra
> 
> Los pilotos ucranianos piden a los ciudadanos ricos del mundo que les ayuden a comprar aviones para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Grabaron un mensaje de vídeo con el fondo de su avión destruido y publicaron el vídeo en YouTube.
> 
> ...



Les van a comprar otra mierda pinchada en otro palo.


----------



## Teuro (13 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Es posible. Lo que pasa es que las jabalinas estas no parece ser la ni la mitad de eficaces de lo que cuentan los que las venden. Y ademas necesita soldados dispuestos a morir con ellas al hombro.
> 
> Salvo cagada magistral del gobienro ruso, esta guerra , en este escenario no la pueden perder. Pueden mandar los americanos toda la ayuda que quieran que lo unico que van a conseguir es que se vacie ucrania.
> 
> ...



Una cosa si que es cierta: EEUU no hubiera admitido nunca los números de muertos en campo de batalla que admite "sin problemas" Rusia. Supongo que en la IIGM hubieran colgado al presidente en la misma Casa Blanca.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Por tanto Putin en qué bando está?
> 
> Rusia y China están implicados en toda la trama el coronavirus desde el minuto uno, qué ha sido la primera parte de un plan radical de globalización, la guerra que viene ahora es para rematar la jugada.
> 
> La duda que me surge es si Putin realmente está en el mismo bando de Biden , puestro que Biden representa a los globalistas, y nos encontraríamos entonces que el presidente Estados Unidos trabaja para los chinos y quizás fueron ellos los que cambiaron el sentido del voto de los norteamericanos destituyendo a Trump.





Los chinos eligieron lo menos malo para ellos en ese momento.

No se puede clasificar con las etiquetas del siglo XX. El mejor ejemplo es que ahora los nazis son buenos.
Ahora es entre globalistas y anti globalistas.
[/QUOTE]
Pero los nazis ucranianos no quieren la globalización con Rusia por lo que se ve.

Al parecer los rusos no les van a pagar las pensiones


----------



## Harman (13 Abr 2022)

_Otro al hoyo_

Єvgen Buchichev, combatiente del 4º batallón del DUK del Praviy sektor (Sector Derecho), se marchó para unirse a Bandera.
Nacido en la región de Sumy, sirvió en las Fuerzas Armadas durante tres años, pero eso no fue suficiente y se puso al día con su destino ingresando en el PS.

t.me/boris_rozhin/42045


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

SIEN dijo:


> Los chinos a su tran tran. Hacen un avión pero lo hacen "casi clavado al americano". Construyen barcos de diez mil millones que pueden hundirse con un misil de apenas un millón... No se, pero si eso tienen los chinos, que no tendrán los usanos, que se gastan más del triple que los amarillos en juguetitos. Y durante años y años. Y además no lo publicitan tanto como hacen chinos y rusos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1023919



El tema del gasto militar es su desagregado. del presupuesto de USA la adquisición de nuevo material son $130MM y el resto nóminas, veteranos, mantenimiento, logística (los soldados americanos están bien alimentados y las contratas de eso son carísimas), licencias de SW... Los chinos tienen costes internos muy inferiores y probablemente les salga un avión nuevo por la mitad que uno a los americanos. Por eso su fuerza militar seguramente pueda ser comparable a la americana dentro de no muchos años, en cuanto hayan cubierto sus agujeros más importantes (bombardeo estratégico, portaviones y fuerza anfibia, cazas stealth en gran cantidad ). Lo alucinante es la velocidad.


----------



## Teuro (13 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es una cosa sorprendente lo de la Armada china. La velocidad de crecimiento es enorme pero es que además sus barcos son brutales, los destructores más modernos llevan una cantidad brutal de misiles y desplazan 13000Tm, son en realidad cruceros y los hacen como churros.
> 
> En los portaviones convencionales que van a ir saliendo tengo curiosidad por el ala aérea embacada, parece que tienen un avión de alerta temprana casi clavado al E-2 americano y que van a llevar drones de diversos tipos y los LHD ,o algunos, van a llevar catapultas para drones grandes.



Es como Alemania antes de 1914. Esperemos que los chinos no tengan el temperamento, maneras y prisas de los alemanes al inicio del siglo pasado.


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Una cosa si que es cierta: EEUU no hubiera admitido nunca los números de muertos en campo de batalla que admite "sin problemas" Rusia. Supongo que en la IIGM hubieran colgado al presidente en la misma Casa Blanca.



Eso siempre. Los anglos no toleran muertes de nacionales. Los ingleses en la IGM usaron de carne de cañón a coloniales y todo el que pudo lo hizo. Los rusos de ahora siguen la tradición soviética y se preocupan mucho menos de las bajas.


----------



## latostat (13 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Noto en mi timeline de Twitter una caída masiva de tweets sobre la guerra en Ucrania, ¿Alguien lo ha notado también?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy bien visto, yo también. El conflicto y la guerra se normalizan/cronifican.


----------



## amcxxl (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Bueno, le cambio el ejemplo: Ser como Canada o Noruega. Son naciones muy similares a Rusia: Frías, despobladas e infectadas de recursos naturales. ¿Por qué la p
> oblación de Canada y la de Noruega están entre las que tienen el nivel de vida más alto del mundo mientras que la rusa no?. Mala gestión de su riqueza, no están tan mal como Venezuela, pero desde luego, se parecen más a Venezuela que a Canada.



el problema de Rusia es que en la arquitectura del capitalismo occidental queda reducido a un apendice de materias primas de occidente

esto esta agravado por el latrocinio de la clase dominante (mucha con pasaporte israeli) instalada en los años 90 que es absolutamente rusofobica, nadie odia mas a los rusos que la propia "elite" rusa.
No es nada nuevo antes de la Revolucion de 1917 Rusia estaba a la altura de una colonia africana mientras su elite se dedicaba a robar y dejar que los extranjeros robasen Rusia, no es de extrañar que el ultimo zar fuera nieto de la Reina Victoria

se dedican a robar la riqueza de Rusia y llevarsela a Londres o las Bahamas

Rusia no puede estar con Occidente si quiere prosperar, lo mismo que cualquier otro lugar del mundo que tenga riqueza natural
La unica forma es el aislacionismo como hizo USA antes de convertirse en potencia


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es como Alemania antes de 1914. Esperemos que los chinos no tengan el temperamento, maneras y prisas de los alemanes al inicio del siglo pasado.



Tendrían que consolidar una red exterior al collar de perlas anglo que les cerca y desarrollar bases en diversos lugares del Indico y Pacífico, eso exige paciencia y diplomacia . Si se lanzan a lo tonto como los alemanes, con su enorme desventaja geográfica, pues no les irá bien pero los chinos seguro que estudian detalladamente la Historia y de paciencia y habilidad estratégica creo que van bien servidos.


----------



## willbeend (13 Abr 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Y te dan 18 thanks… vaya pelotas tú, tus mierdas De Fuentes, y los otros 18 desinformados… como el fake video de La BBC… será de big black cocks.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Gracias, no ha visto ese mensaje... ahi le va otro thanks.


----------



## Harman (13 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Los chinos eligieron lo menos malo para ellos en ese momento.
> 
> No se puede clasificar con las etiquetas del siglo XX. El mejor ejemplo es que ahora los nazis son buenos.
> Ahora es entre globalistas y anti globalistas.



Pero los nazis ucranianos no quieren la globalización con Rusia por lo que se ve.

Al parecer los rusos no les van a pagar las pensiones
[/QUOTE]

Los nazis ucranianos son carne de cañon. La herramienta del momento para joder a Rusia.
Su opinión no cuenta. Cuando dejen de ser útiles serán eliminados los que queden después de la operación rusa.


----------



## Iskra (13 Abr 2022)

Sacado de por ahí...
¿Por qué Mariupol tiene mucha importancia para Rusia, Ucrania y el mundo? Por azovstal, alli hacen la producción de placas gruesas para la construcción de máquinas eléctricas y especiales, construcción naval, construcción de puentes, estructuras de aguas profundas, producción de tuberías de gran diámetro para oleoductos y gasoductos en la versión norte (antes del uso directo, los productos laminados se someten a pruebas ultrasónicas).
Aparte la construcción de un gigante como Azovstal supuso uso amplio y complejo de los recursos naturales. La base de mineral de la planta era el canal de Kamysh-Burun (región de mineral de hierro de Kerch) con reservas totales de mineral de hierro de 426 millones de toneladas, ubicada en la costa del Mar de Azov, 5-8 km al sur de Kerch.
Una parte importante de los productos de la planta está certificada por las principales sociedades del mundo: Lloyds Register of Shipping, German Lloyd, Det Norske Veritas, American Bureau of Shipping, TUV Rheinland, American Petroleum Institute, Bureau Veritas (Francia), Maritime Register of Shipping ( Rusia), que emitió 35 certificados para productos metálicos de Azovstal. La planta tiene implantado el sistema de gestión de calidad ISO 9001.
Azovstal es un pastelito, ya que proporcionó hasta 24 de febrero el 10% de los ingresos totales de divisas de Ucrania


----------



## la mano negra (13 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero primero habría que ver cuántos pilotos útiles quedan y que aviones pueden pilotar. Fuera de los MiG-29 polacos y rumanos debe haber pocos aviones disponibles que se ajusten a lo que piden.



Lo primero que habría que ver es cuantos pilotos de combate ucranianos están dispuestos a montarse en un avión de guerra para que los rusos los hagan picadillo nada más despegar . La idea de morir por Zelensky creo que cada vez la ven menos atractiva.


----------



## dabuti (13 Abr 2022)

¿Convención de Ginebra para un anglonazi?

Mis cojones coloraos.


----------



## Iskra (13 Abr 2022)

Un pequeño recopilatorio de grandes declaraciones y algunos actos de esas "pobres gentes" que no son nazis (ni nada).
❗ NO ESTAMOS BROMEANDO. HEMOS ESCUCHADO Y VISTO TODO ESTO MUCHAS VECES EN 8 AÑOS.

EN LA TELEVISIÓN, EN LOS CARTELES Y EN EL SEGMENTO UCRANIANO DE INTERNET.

Se trata de citas reales de ese 2% que representa al gobierno de Ucrania.

Todas las tesis pueden buscarse en Google y verificarse.

"Debemos hacer que Donbass sea inhabitable" - Korchinsky

"Tenemos un camino: destruir Moscú, para eso vivimos" - Irina Farion

"Tenemos que acostumbrarnos a ser fascistas, tendremos que quemar a todo el mundo" - El diputado de la Rada Bereza

"Levantaré al mundo entero para que no quede ningún campo quemado de esta Rusia, los rusos que quedan en Ucrania deben ser fusilados con armas atómicas" - Timoshenko

"Debemos llevar el idioma ruso al gueto" - Miroshnichenko

"Sin hablar, dispara a cualquier ciudadano ruso en la cabeza" - Balashov

Abolir el día de la VICTORIA y el día del Defensor de la Patria

Marchas de la División SS "Galicia" - En Lviv, Kiev y otras ciudades

Celebración del día de la creación de "OUN-UPA"

El periodista ucraniano Fakhrutdinov Sharafmal citó en antena al (SS-Opersturmbannführer Adolf Eimachn) y llamó al genocidio del pueblo ruso y a la matanza de niños

"El que no salta es un Moskal" - masivamente

"De los moscones a los cuchillos" - en masa

"Komunyaku na gilyaku" - en masa

"Coloradas" - en masa

"Vatniks" - en masa

"Moscú es un enemigo" - Yarosh

"Hay que darles a la escoria (a los de Crimea) las promesas que quieran. Y para colgar... colgarlos después" - vicegobernador de la región de Dnipropetrovsk Filatov

"Los que trabajan en Rusia no serán nuestros aliados de todos modos, así que no nos importan sus intereses" - Parubiy

"Actuaría con mucha más dureza. Simplemente les dispararía" - Farion

"Hitler el libertador" - Gobernador de Kherson

"No hay necesidad de hablar con Donbass. Es necesario destruir un millón y medio de habitantes y entonces todo se resolverá" - Butkevich

"Es necesario matar al mayor número posible de ciudadanos rusos durante la operación de sabotaje" - Gritsenko

"Debemos recordar que hay una gran guerra ucraniano-rusa de 360 años" - Sirotyuk

"Rusia es el viejo enemigo de Ucrania" - Dmytro Yarosh

"Matar a los residentes del Donbass es una buena acción" - Patriarca Filaret


----------



## Teuro (13 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Población Canadá = 38 millones
> Población Noruega = 5 millones
> Población Rusia = 144 millones
> 
> ...



Hacemos las cuentas de los posibles "vecinos/clientes" de los recursos y productos rusos: Europa, China, La India, ...
Más de 3.500 millones de personas.


----------



## Harman (13 Abr 2022)

Los "refugiados" ucranianos están indignados por la Recepción que recibieron en Alemania. Esa sensación cuando esperaba una casa en Hamburgo y un pasaporte alemán, y recibió una Litera junto a los gitanos.

t.me/voenkorKotenok/34526

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## amcxxl (13 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> veo un problema, que pasa con los que estan fuera de ucrania? algunos estan en londres, tontos no creo que sean......



A Bandera se lo cargaron en Munich los del KGB, no veo problema para eso

ademas dado que segun la propaganda occidental, Putin se carga a todo el mundo con venenos , Polonio, etc... pues nada ellos mismos han dado ideas...


----------



## ZARGON (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Jotagb (13 Abr 2022)

10 barcos rusos fueron detenidos en Ucrania. Ahora están siendo nacionalizados.

Se han incautado 8 cargueros rusos y 2 petroleros que se encontraban en las aguas de los puertos de la región de Odessa. Así lo informó el Servicio Estatal de Fronteras de Ucrania.
Los barcos rusos ayudarán a restaurar la economía ucraniana


----------



## Octubrista (13 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Esos fondos que recibía ucrania, eran del 10% de su pib, para que nos hagamos una idea de lo que le suponía a Ucrania…



Antes de este año, el PIB de Ucrania dependía entre el 13% y el 15% anual de remesas de ucranianos que lo aportaban desde Rusia.

Hay poco que decir.

Si hacemos otras cuentas sobre las dependencias de comercio cruzados entre Ucrania y Rusia, en los últimos años, muchos descubrirán un suicidio ucraniano desde la cúpula política de Kiev.

Si uno analiza racionalmente el tema económico, ve que desde el vértice de la pirámide de poder de Ucrania, han dinamitado la estructura del Estado y su capacidad para existir y ser considerado tal.

Y todo lo anterior, ya venía de hace casi una década.


----------



## Harman (13 Abr 2022)

FSB: "en el territorio del territorio de Stavropol, se abrieron y detuvieron las actividades de un residente local, partidarios de la organización terrorista internacional estado Islámico, que planeaba, siguiendo las instrucciones de emisarios extranjeros, cometer un acto terrorista en uno de los objetos de la infraestructura de transporte de la región"

El Servicio de inteligencia precisó que fue detenido en preparación para el atentado.

t.me/sashakots/31164


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los "refugiados" ucranianos están indignados por la Recepción que recibieron en Alemania. Esa sensación cuando esperaba una casa en Hamburgo y un pasaporte alemán, y recibió una Litera junto a los gitanos.
> 
> t.me/voenkorKotenok/34526
> 
> _Video en el enlace_



Serán refugiadas todas, no? Podría Europa cooperar con Zelensky y deportar inmediatamente a todos los varones en edad militar facilitándoles el viaje a su país. O lo van a defender llorando desde países occidentales ?


----------



## Teuro (13 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Hoy están demostrando un grado de desesperación NUNCA VISTO los yankis, creo que ya están demostrando mucha debilidad y además, comenzando a hacer el ridículo, ésto, sin duda, acelerará su caída.
> 
> *Yellen dice que hay que trabajar con China para evitar un sistema financiero bipolar *_(se están cargando muy seriamente) _
> 16:54 || 13/04/2022



Las ofensivas comerciales de EEUU/UE/OTAN sobre Rusia han sido un sonoro fracaso, y en cierto modo contraproducentes. Incluso no descarto bajada de pantalones aceptando a Rusia en el sistema Swift.


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Antes de este año, el PIB de Ucrania dependía entre el 13% y el 15% anual de remesas de ucranianos que lo aportaban desde Rusia.
> 
> Hay poco que decir.
> 
> ...



Es que hay 5M de ucranianos en Rusia. Tradicionalmente ya había pero parece que la cifra se ha doblado desde 2014.


----------



## Trajanillo (13 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1023940
> 
> 10 barcos rusos fueron detenidos en Ucrania. Ahora están siendo nacionalizados.
> 
> ...



Lo mismo en unos meses vuelven a ser rusos, porque me da a mi que Odessa tambien está en el pack


----------



## Harman (13 Abr 2022)

Bastrykin ordenó investigar la posible preparación de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania para un ataque a las regiones fronterizas de Rusia

"De acuerdo con la información a disposición de las agencias policiales de Bielorrusia, las agencias de seguridad ucranianas se prepararon para atacar áreas de Rusia que tienen fronteras comunes con Ucrania", dijo el Comité de Investigación de la Federación rusa

t.me/sashakots/31163


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Abr 2022)

SIEN dijo:


> Los chinos a su tran tran. Hacen un avión pero lo hacen "casi clavado al americano". Construyen barcos de diez mil millones que pueden hundirse con un misil de apenas un millón... No se, pero si eso tienen los chinos, que no tendrán los usanos, que se gastan más del triple que los amarillos en juguetitos. Y durante años y años. Y además no lo publicitan tanto como hacen chinos y rusos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1023919



EEUU gasta mas de la mitad de su presupuesto de defensa en la ingente cantidad de bases que tiene en el extranjero, fuerzas paramilitares, adquisición y desarrollo de material a x5 su precio y en tener a las flotas mareando la perdiz por el mundo.


----------



## Octubrista (13 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Serán refugiadas todas, no? Podría Europa cooperar con Zelensky y deportar inmediatamente a todos los varones en edad militar facilitándoles el viaje a su país. O lo van a defender llorando desde países occidentales ?



Con la legislación española, cualquier juez impide que un ucraniano varón sea discriminado por esa razón.

Si hay una legislación que automáticamente da a las ucranianas permisos de residencia en España (como la hay) , no se le puede discriminar a un hombre.


----------



## Yomateix (13 Abr 2022)

Todos sabemos que Rusia ha vendido armamento en años pasados, al igual que lo han hecho otros paises. Lo curioso es ver que armamento obsoleto de a saber quien.....va cayendo en otros paises....eso si, no vienen esos drones desde el lado Ruso, como se ha confirmado (si no ya hubiesen culpado a Rusia) pero si son de la era sovietica. Extraño.....


*Un dron de la era soviética que se estrelló en Croacia llevaba una bomba aérea*
Un dron de reconocimiento de la era soviética que se *estrelló en la capital croata de Zagreb* el mes pasado sin causar ningún daño a los residentes *llevaba una bomba aérea que explotó después de tocar el suelo*, dijo este miércoles un grupo de expertos, informa Reuters Los investigadores no quisieron revelar el objetivo del dron ni quién lo había enviado, pero* según Hungría el dron Tupolev TU-141 fue detectado por el radar en el espacio aéreo húngaro tras ser detectado sobre Ucrania*, y que había entrado en Hungría a través del espacio aéreo rumano. El dron, que* volaba a 1.000 metros de altura, voló desde Hungría el 10 de marzo y se estrelló siete minutos después de entrar en el espacio aéreo de Croacia*, según el gobierno croata.


_Y mientras Zelensky sigue criticando a un país tras otro._


*Ucrania muestra su decepción con Emmanuel Macron*
*Ucrania se ha mostrado decepcionada por la negativa del presidente de Francia, Emmanuel Macron, a llamar genocidio a las acciones bélicas de Rusia* en dicho territorio. El portavoz del ministerio, Oleh Nikolenko, indicó a Interfax Ucrania que el presidente francés* llama a ucranianos y rusos "hermanos" y que ha resultado decepcionante.*


----------



## Teuro (13 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> el problema de Rusia es que en la arquitectura del capitalismo occidental queda reducido a un apendice de materias primas de occidente
> 
> esto esta agravado por el latrocinio de la clase dominante (mucha con pasaporte israeli) instalada en los años 90 que es absolutamente rusofobica, nadie odia mas a los rusos que la propia "elite" rusa.
> No es nada nuevo antes de la Revolucion de 1917 Rusia estaba a la altura de una colonia africana mientras su elite se dedicaba a robar y dejar que los extranjeros robasen Rusia, no es de extrañar que el ultimo zar fuera nieto de la Reina Victoria
> ...



Tampoco necesita aislacionismo, ni siquiera hacer lo que hicieron los chinos, eso de abaratar mano de obra y quedarse con el 50% de la fábrica que occidente instalaba en China. A Rusia no le falta financiación, puesto que vende productos del sector primario y recursos naturales. Sencillamente hay que canalizar las inversiones en industrias con retorno efectivo. Pero en vez de eso tienen montado un sistema con unas élites extractivas, un arsonal nuclear que podrían reducir en un 90% sin perder un ápice de temeridad y demás cosas improductivas. Es paradójico que la economía rusa necesite ampliar "Lebensraum" en Ucrania cuanod tienen territorio de sobra.


----------



## @Durruty (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> EEUU gasta mas de la mitad de su presupuesto de defensa en la ingente cantidad de bases que tiene en el extranjero, fuerzas paramilitares, adquisición y desarrollo de material a x5 su precio y en tener a las flotas mareando la perdiz por el mundo.



Esa es otra , se me olvidaban las contratas , cada vez más utilizadas y más caras, como en el caso afgano. Y la corrupción ya institucionalizada, el concurso para un cisterna lo ganó Airbus y de pronto lo anularon para comprar el KC-46 a Boeing, pero los costes son muy raros. Una vez vi los costes del programa de reforma de los CH-53 y salía por unidad increíblemente caro, pero como son programas cautivos que no salen a concurso y mucho menos internacional... Lo mismo pasa últimamente con cosas como el contrato billonario de servicios cloud, etc, son cosas cuyos márgenes seguramente son inmensos pero no lo podemos saber, solo se ve que es todo muy caro.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Tampoco necesita aislacionismo, ni siquiera hacer lo que hicieron los chinos, eso de abaratar mano de obra y quedarse con el 50% de la fábrica que occidente instalaba en China. A Rusia no le falta financiación, puesto que vende productos del sector primario y recursos naturales. Sencillamente hay que canalizar las inversiones en industrias con retorno efectivo. Pero en vez de eso tienen montado un sistema con unas élites extractivas, un arsonal nuclear que podrían reducir en un 90% sin perder un ápice de temeridad y demás cosas improductivas. Es paradójico que la economía rusa necesite ampliar "Lebensraum" en Ucrania cuanod tienen territorio de sobra.



Y que tiene que ver eso con que les quieran colocar misiles balísticos a 5 minutos de trayectoria hasta Moscú? Eso no se le ocurre ni al que asó la manteca y sea quien sea que lo pretendiera lo que buscaba en realidad era la reacción actual de Rusia.


----------



## Expected (13 Abr 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Todos sabemos que Rusia ha vendido armamento en años pasados, al igual que lo han hecho otros paises. Lo curioso es ver que armamento obsoleto de a saber quien.....va cayendo en otros paises....eso si, no vienen esos drones desde el lado Ruso, como se ha confirmado (si no ya hubiesen culpado a Rusia) pero si son de la era sovietica. Extraño.....
> 
> 
> *Un dron de la era soviética que se estrelló en Croacia llevaba una bomba aérea*
> ...



Ya lo he dicho....Vladimiro tiene su video....donde el enano francés se metía una BBC negra considerable. Le va a encantar a su mujercita.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Ya lo he dicho....Vladimiro tiene su video....donde el enano francés se metía una BBC negra considerable. Le va a encantar a su mujercita.



Qué es BBC? Una hamburguesa?


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Tampoco necesita aislacionismo, ni siquiera hacer lo que hicieron los chinos, eso de abaratar mano de obra y quedarse con el 50% de la fábrica que occidente instalaba en China. A Rusia no le falta financiación, puesto que vende productos del sector primario y recursos naturales. Sencillamente hay que canalizar las inversiones en industrias con retorno efectivo. Pero en vez de eso tienen montado un sistema con unas élites extractivas, un arsonal nuclear que podrían reducir en un 90% sin perder un ápice de temeridad y demás cosas improductivas. Es paradójico que la economía rusa necesite ampliar "Lebensraum" en Ucrania cuanod tienen territorio de sobra.



Deberían ir buscado nichos. Rusia podría ser un exportador aún mayor de armas pero también en aviación civil o satelites y espacio podrían hacer comercialmente mucho más. Y en el automóvil lo mismo, se han acomodado y tienen un mercado que ha llegado a superar los 3M de unidades, con bases menores Francia o Italia sacaron una industria nacional a flote y en Rusia no faltan fábricas y técnicos, les faltan capitalistas serios. De vez en cuando ves proyectos de relanzamiento de marcas soviéticas con diseños de buen aspecto pero nada cuaja. Y en material ferroviario tienen una enorme tradición porque la URSS era muy dependiente de este modo de transporte pero tampoco salen a los mercadosz hasta se les ha colado Siemens en los trenes de AV. Ahora que están desarrollado una red de AV lo suyo es que se vean sus productos. Es verdad que construir marca cuesta ,pero es una cosa sorprendente que Rusia se haya quedado tan atrás en sectores en los que conserva un nivel. Ya en maquinaria para minería no tengo ni idea de cómo andan, pero lo suyo sería financiar un cluster industrial nacional, en general los países construyen industrias relacionadas con sus especialidades y Rusia tiene capacidades muy infrautilizadas.


----------



## briancon (13 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y que harías tú con la enorme minoría húngara de Rumanía o con Moldavia? Es que toda esa zona es un avispero de naciones a medio cocer.



Pensar que Rusia tiene capacidad de absorber Ucrania o de que el nacionalismo ucraniano va a desaparecer me parece cuanto menos una ilusión. El odio que se ha creado en esta guerra no va a desaparecer en una generación y el nacionalismo ucraniano más allá de las ideologías de cada cual, está demostrando que tienen dos cojones para luchar y está más vivo que nunca. 

Lo que va a quedar después de la guerra es un avispero y un lodazal, un marrón para Europa y para Rusia, que igual ni con dinero lo sacan adelante. Y hay que ver en que situación se va a encontrar la UE y Rusia para poder invertir en esa zona.


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)

Mas pronto que tarde???


----------



## cc120689 (13 Abr 2022)

sin acritud pero resulta muy molesto que hagas spam de tu canal de Twitter sin mas explicaciones de si viene a cuento o no del hilo, al menos haz un resumen de lo que sea que quieres decir, al próximo enlace sin resumen te paso al ignore.


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero Rusia debería haber hecho mucho mejor las cosas en materia de desarrollo industrial y podría estar exportando más producto industrial ahora mismo.



Rusia no tiene una produccion industrial competitiva para exportar, solo para su consumo, pero la UE que fue competitiva tambien lo esta dejando de ser, por comprar productos asiaticos y deslocalizar empresas fuera de europa.

PD- Al final la solucion sera dejar de importar, balanza de pagos saneada y autarquia, la guerra fria del siglo XXI, sera entre cuatro o cinco bloques enfrentados.


----------



## Expected (13 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Qué es BBC? Una hamburguesa?



BBC= BIG BLACK COCK....Lo que viene a ser un "pollón".


----------



## amcxxl (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Tampoco necesita aislacionismo, ni siquiera hacer lo que hicieron los chinos, eso de abaratar mano de obra y quedarse con el 50% de la fábrica que occidente instalaba en China. A Rusia no le falta financiación, puesto que vende productos del sector primario y recursos naturales. Sencillamente hay que canalizar las inversiones en industrias con retorno efectivo. Pero en vez de eso tienen montado un sistema con unas élites extractivas, un arsonal nuclear que podrían reducir en un 90% sin perder un ápice de temeridad y demás cosas improductivas. Es paradójico que la economía rusa necesite ampliar "Lebensraum" en Ucrania cuanod tienen territorio de sobra.



Yelsin dijo en los 90: para que vamos a fabricar aviones si podemos comprarlos ??

eso resume el ideario de los neoliberales , particularmente en Rusia
Occidente nunca permite que ningun pais les haga la competencia , por eso a donde meten la zarpa arrasan, como paso en España con la "reconversion" industrial o el saqueo industrial de la RDA

a parte el hecho de los bajisimos impuestos en especial para los ricos, que hace que la riqueza nacional se la lleven impunemente y que desangran al pais 
nada que ver con Noruega ni ningun pais de la UE
lo que le ha hecho tener un retraso en su economia social destruida a proposito durante el colapso de la URSS, que han estado intentando recuperar

en cuanto a la industria militar, no es mas que un plan keynesiano de inversiones como otro cualquiera, de hecho podria subir la inversion en defensa, dado que tiene un retorno superior al 100%, no solo todo queda en casa sino que ademas exporta con unos rendimientos insuperables

y en cuanto a la industria nuclear es el pais puntero en esta industria, diseña y fabrica reactores, trata el combustible, etc... las armas atomicas son solo la punta del iceberg de esa industria. Ahora esta construyendo una seria de 5 rompehielos polares atomicos


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Rusia no tiene una produccion industrial competitiva para exportar, solo para su consumo, pero la UE que fue competitiva tambien lo esta dejando de ser, por comprar productos asiaticos y deslocalizar empresas fuera de europa.
> 
> PD- Al final la solucion sera dejar de importar, balanza de pagos saneada y autarquia, la guerra fria del siglo XXI, sera entre cuatro o cinco bloques enfrentados.



Pues si. En realidad en muchos casos la diferencia entre producto exportable o no son complejas certificaciones pero en otros hay diferencias de eficiencia energética. . pero si tienes buenos recursos energéticos puedes puentear esta exigencia, por ejemplo.

No obstante con los volúmenes que se mueven estoy seguro de que Rusia podría , con organización industrial seria, sacar producto de calidad en maquinaria agrícola y minera, automóvil , ferrocarril, helicópteros de uso civil, quizá algún tipo de avión aunque esto es difícil (andan con el SSJ y no acaba de salir mucho en exportaciones, su principal competidor es la familia A-220 que es quizá el avión más eficiente del mundo ahora mismo y acabará incluso comiendo el mercado de reemplazo de los 320 y 737 en cuanto saquen la versión alargada ) por el tema de la eficiencia energética, que en aviación lo es casi todo, no así en otros sectores.


----------



## Zhukov (13 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y que harías tú con la enorme minoría húngara de Rumanía o con Moldavia? Es que toda esa zona es un avispero de naciones a medio cocer.



Esa es una pregunta recurrente y seguro que ya la he contestado más de una vez. Es un problema que lo he pensado bien, que no hay solución fácil porque están entremezclados y dispersos, con Hungría se cometió una injusticia y lo repito, la experiencia histórica demuestra que las minorías nacionales no se asimilan nunca. No lo han hecho ni en Canadá...

Pues en Rumanía habría que mover gente de un lado a otro y establecer una continuidad territorial conectando los puntos donde la minoría es mayoría ... y poner un montón de dinero para compensar a Rumanía. El problema de todos los estados es que no quieren perder territorio con los recursos que tengan ni pagadores de impuestos. Pero es que a la larga no compensa. Las minorías no quieren ser minorías y ciudadanos de segunda, y siempre lo son. Y el país que los soporta quiere ciudadanos leales, no extraños que nunca se identificarán con tu país y siempre estarán incordiando. Yo la verdad no entiendo por qué Francia le interesa Córcega.

Hay ejemplos históricos. Cuando Polonia recobró la independencia después de la Primera Guerra Mundial se abordó bastante bien el tema de devolver a Polonia sus territorios históricos y acomodar a los colonos alemanes, al final se resolvió mediante plebiscitos y el reparto era bastante justo. Grecia y Turquía intercambiaron poblaciones, que no dejan de ser deportaciones, pero es mejor que el exterminio.

Moldavia yo tengo claro que Transdnistria es Rusia. Pero como no conozco el idioma ni la historia exactamente, no sé qué son los moldavos la verdad, ni qué quieren ser. A lo que entiendo son un pueblo hermano de los rumanos pero rusificado, y escriben en cirílico. Algún vínculo tendrían que tener con Rusia para que estuvieran en el imperio ruso y Stalin se volviera a anexionar la Besarabia y la Bucovina.

El problema a lo que veo es que Moldavia es étnicamente rumana, pero la economía está tan integrada y dependiente de Rusia, porque eso es lo que es, una antigua colonia, que una unión con Rumanía no es posible, ni la desean los propios rumanos, aparte de los nacionalistas exaltados, porque es el hermano pobre y Rumanía no nada en la abundancia.

Yo creo que lo mejor es que Moldavia se una a Rumanía cuando sea posible y Transdnistria y las otras minorías se unan a Rusia.

Como le decía al otro, desde el punto de vista práctico, lo mejor es tener estados homogéneos étnica y culturalmente, pero no siempre es posible y hay que aprender a convivir con la diversidad, claro que no todos los países pueden ser Suiza o Canadá. Pero la tolerancia debe ser mutua. Lo que ha quedado demostrado es que las minorías nacionales o regionales no quieren igualdad de derechos y democracia. Lo que quieren es ser la casta dominante y oprimir a sus minorías a su vez. A Europa le queda mucho para que cierta clase de nacionalismos dejen de ser victimistas cuando están marginados y se dediquen a seguir metiendo el dedo en el ojo cuando tienen lo que querían.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> BBC= BIG BLACK COCK....Lo que viene a ser un "pollón".



Vaya, creí que a Macron le gustaban las hamburguesas exóticas, pero ya veo que no...


----------



## crocodile (13 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Igor Strelkov ests cabreado con el Kremlin.
> 
> "Strelkov Ígor Ivánovich"
> 
> ...




Aparte lo que diga Igor Strelkov, no me parece que el Kremlin esté llevando demasiado bien la guerra, todos los expertos rusos y otanicos coinciden en que hacen falta mínimo 100.000 hombres más, no se a que c esperan para enviarlos.


----------



## El_Suave (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es como Alemania antes de 1914. Esperemos que los chinos no tengan el temperamento, maneras y prisas de los alemanes al inicio del siglo pasado.



Más cerca, como el Japón de entreguerras. Con la diferencia de que Japón, a diferencia de China, no tenía una frontera continental de 5.500 kilómetros con un país que puede suministrar todo tipo de recursos y materias primas. 

Y aún así Japón atacó Pearl Harbour, y acabó como acabó. Bien saben los americanos que de no ser por Rusia a China la derrotarían como derrotaron a Japón, y bien saben por tanto que el objetivo a batir es Rusia por encima de todo. Por mucho que traten de disimular, ellos y los subnormales que les compran el discurso, diciendo que el verdadero rival es China.


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## lasoziedad (13 Abr 2022)

*La isla británica de Jersey congela 7.000 millones de dólares "sospechosos" de pertenecer a Roman Abramovich*

Las autoridades de la isla de Jersey, paraíso fiscal perteneciente a la Corona británica pero independiente del Reino Unido, congelaron este miércoles *"activos estimados en más de 7.000 millones de dólares sospechosos de estar vinculados"* al oligarca ruso *Roman Abramovich.*

También se llevaron a cabo *registros de locales "sospechosos de estar relacionados con las actividades empresariales" de Abramovich*, propietario del club de fútbol Chelsea, y ya sancionado en el Reino Unido por sus lazos con el Kremlin tras la invasión rusa de Ucrania.


----------



## cryfar74 (13 Abr 2022)

Copiar y pegar... 


*18:21 hora de Moscú*


❗Pérdidas de la parte ucraniana como resultado de una operación militar especial de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF el 13 de abril de 2022




> _▪Durante el día, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania perdieron 1545 personas muertas, heridas y capturadas. 1030 personas fueron tomadas prisioneras en todas las áreas de operaciones de combate.
> ▪Según el informe interno del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, 6 tanques, 21 vehículos blindados, 16 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros, 4 MLRS, 1 sistemas de defensa aérea de largo y mediano alcance, 1 estación de radar, Se perdieron 20 vehículos y equipos especiales, 1 helicóptero y 3 UAV
> 
> 
> ...



*17:32 hora de Moscú*


Continúa la transferencia de instructores  extranjeros y empleados del PSC a Ucrania , que capacitan al personal para las necesidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, la Guardia Nacional y las unidades de defensa territorial. No tienen nada que ver con la Legión de Defensa Internacional de Ucrania: se trata de empresas de seguridad privada, empresas de seguridad privada y PMC que, bajo contratos directos, brindan asistencia en la evacuación de personas especialmente importantes, la protección de instalaciones críticas y la preparación de un nueva ola de reservistas.


Las reuniones de trabajo y las reuniones de instructores extranjeros y comandantes locales bajo el patrocinio de las autoridades civiles y militares se llevan a cabo justo en el edificio del Ayuntamiento de Belgorod-Dniéster. Dos campos de entrenamiento están equipados sobre la base de instalaciones militares entre el asentamiento. Privetnoye y Abrikosovoye al suroeste de Belgorod-Dnestrovsky. Coordenadas exactas: 46.106412, 30.305297 y 46.099394, 30.306628.


En total, hasta 300 especialistas extranjeros operan en el territorio de la región de Belgorod-Dniéster.









*16:20 hora de Moscú*

❗ Viceministro de Relaciones Exteriores de la Federación Rusa Ryabkov:



> _Rusia considerará a los vehículos estadounidenses y de la OTAN que transporten armas en Ucrania como *objetivos militares legítimos* ._



Es decir, Rusia derribará aviones de la OTAN o los destruirá en el aeropuerto después de aterrizar para descargar armas. Lo cual es generalmente lógico. ¿Por qué entonces perseguirlo por Ucrania?

*16:08 hora de Moscú*
Peskov: *"Medvedchuk no es miembro de la SVO, por lo tanto, no está sujeto a intercambio"*


Dmitry Peskov, portavoz de la Administración Presidencial de la Federación Rusa, respondió a la propuesta de la parte ucraniana de intercambiar al oligarca ucraniano Viktor Medvedchuk por nacionalistas capturados de Mariupol.


“Medvedchuk no es ciudadano de la Federación Rusa y no participa en una operación especial. Además, Moscú no sabe si él mismo quiere la participación de la Federación Rusa”, dijo.


Rusia señaló que monitorearía el destino del detenido y considera que su detención tiene motivaciones políticas. Y pide la misma Europa. Peskov también agregó que Moscú y Donbass están agradecidos con Medvedchuk por organizar el intercambio de detenidos con Ucrania en los últimos años.

*16:05 hora de Moscú*

El gobernador de Kursk, Roman Starovoit, confirmó el bombardeo de armas pequeñas en el puesto de control fronterizo en el distrito de Korenevsky. También dijo que el puesto de tiro fue suprimido.

*15:59 MSK*


♨ El ejército ruso encontró un UAV con contenedores de líquidos y rociadores en el territorio de una de las unidades militares abandonadas por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


> _“Presuntamente, estos aviones podrían usarse para rociar sustancias venenosas para dañar tanto a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas como a la población civil y las tierras de cultivo”, dijo uno de los combatientes rusos._



*14:56 MSK*

Puesto de control fronterizo ruso disparado desde Ucrania en un puesto de control en la región de Kursk

*14:44 hora de Moscú*

Desde las 6 am, ha continuado el bombardeo continuo de Yasinovataya desde Avdiivka. Disparan a pequeños paquetes de MLRS de 4-10 cohetes.

*14:38 MSK*

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania perdieron la batalla con el ejército ruso en el distrito de Pohovsky de la región de Zaporozhye. El contacto con el fuego duró aproximadamente 5 horas y media. Su resultado fue la retirada del ejército ucraniano de sus posiciones.

La derrota de los militares de Kiev fue confirmada por el presidente de la Administración Militar Regional de Zaporozhye, el Coronel de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Ivan Arefiev.


*13:52 hora de Moscú*

La situación en Mariupol a finales del 12 de abril de 2022








*13:16 GMT*
⚡❗Representante Permanente de Crimea bajo el Presidente de Rusia, Viceprimer Ministro de la región Georgy Muradov permitió que se realizara  un referéndum en las regiones liberadas del sur de Ucrania, señalando que las personas que viven allí tienen derecho a la autodeterminación .

*12:51 GMT*

⚡La parte de Kiev informa de un gran enfrentamiento en la zona industrial de Avdiivka 

*11:25 hora de Moscú*

*⭐⭐ Declaración del representante oficial del NM DPR sobre la situación a las 10:30 13/04/2022*
Durante el último día, el enemigo disparó más de 100 proyectiles y minas desde sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple de 122 mm BM-21 "Grad", artillería de cañón de 152 y 122 mm y morteros de 120 mm.
Las áreas de OCHO asentamientos de la República fueron bombardeadas. Como resultado de la agresión ucraniana, DOS civiles murieron, NUEVE, incluido UN niño, resultaron heridos. SESENTA Y CINCO edificios residenciales y CINCO instalaciones de infraestructura civil sufrieron daños.
❗Los materiales sobre el hecho de la muerte y lesiones de civiles, daños a la infraestructura fueron transferidos a la Oficina del Fiscal General de la DPR para su inclusión en los casos penales iniciados contra el comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
Los militares de la República Popular de Donetsk, junto con las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, continúan liberando los asentamientos de nuestra República de los invasores ucranianos.
☠Durante las últimas 24 horas, nuestros militares han destruido OCHENTA Y CINCO nacionalistas ucranianos, UN tanque, DOS montajes de artillería autopropulsada 2S1 Gvozdika de 122 mm, DOS vehículos blindados y TRES vehículos de carga. Se capturaron DOS IFV, UNA montura de artillería autopropulsada 2S1 Gvozdika, CUATRO morteros de 120 mm y TRES camiones de municiones.

*11:09 UTC*

*Reunión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación de Rusia, Igor Konashenkov, a partir de las 10:00 horas del 13 de abril de 2022 sobre el progreso de la operación especial en Ucrania*
▪Durante la noche, misiles marítimos y aéreos de alta precisión en las áreas de los asentamientos de SADOVOE y CHUDNOV destruyeron dos grandes depósitos de misiles y armas de artillería de las tropas ucranianas. Además, cuatro helicópteros ucranianos fueron destruidos en el aeródromo militar MIRGOROD: dos Mi-24 y dos Mi-8.

▪La aviación táctica operativa de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia golpeó 46 instalaciones militares de Ucrania.
Entre ellos: dos puestos de mando y una estación de radar en el área de BOROVOE, dos instalaciones de lanzacohetes múltiples, así como 4 áreas de concentración de equipo militar ucraniano en las áreas de BOROVOE y PESKY-RADKOVSKYE.

▪Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron dos vehículos aéreos no tripulados en el aire sobre el pueblo de AFANASIEVKA.

▪Fuerzas de misiles y artillería alcanzaron 693 objetivos enemigos, de los cuales: 676 concentraciones de personal y equipo, 11 puestos de mando, 5 depósitos logísticos.
▪En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial han sido destruidos: 130 aviones, 103 helicópteros, 244 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 447 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 2169 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 243 instalaciones de lanzamiento múltiple sistemas de cohetes, 931 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros, así como 2076 unidades de vehículos militares especiales.

▪En la ciudad de MARIUPOL, en el área de la planta metalúrgica "que lleva el nombre de Ilich", como resultado de acciones ofensivas exitosas de las fuerzas armadas rusas y las unidades policiales de la República Popular de Donetsk, 1026 militares ucranianos de la 36.ª Infantería de Marina La brigada depuso voluntariamente las armas y se rindió.
Hay 162 oficiales y 47 mujeres militares entre los militares rendidos de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania.
Ciento cincuenta y un militares ucranianos heridos de la 36ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina recibieron atención médica primaria en el lugar, después de lo cual fueron trasladados al hospital de la ciudad de MARIUPOL para recibir tratamiento.

*11:07 UTC

⚡Declaración del representante oficial del capitán NM LPR Filiponenko I.M. al 13 de abril de 2022*
♦Durante los enfrentamientos con unidades del departamento de defensa, durante el día pasado, el enemigo sufrió pérdidas en mano de obra y equipo militar, a saber:
➖135 personal;
➖15 vehículos blindados de transporte de personal;
➖20 vehículos.
‼El enemigo continúa aterrorizando a la población civil de la República, bombardeando la infraestructura civil de los asentamientos de primera línea de la LPR, que no representan un peligro para el enemigo y no son instalaciones militares.
En el último día, las formaciones armadas de Ucrania dispararon TREINTA Y CINCO proyectiles de piezas de artillería de calibre 152 y 122 mm, MLRS BM-21 "Grad" y morteros de calibre
120 mm. Los asentamientos de DONETSK, PERVOMAISK, IRMINO, ZOLOTOE-5 fueron objeto de bombardeos.
Como consecuencia del bombardeo:
➖en n.p. Irmino hirió a un hombre nacido en 1971, dañó 8 edificios residenciales y el vivero "Rosinka";
➖en n.p. Pervomaisk edificio residencial dañado.
⚡Durante la fijación de las consecuencias del bombardeo en el pueblo de Frunze, un grupo de periodistas de la LPR y la Federación Rusa fue atacado con fuego de artillería de la VFU.
▫Con el fin de suprimir la actividad de fuego del enemigo contra los civiles de la República, las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania desde las que se disparó el fuego fueron detectadas y destruidas rápidamente por la potencia de fuego en servicio de las unidades del NM LPR.
Asimismo, las fuerzas del NM de la LPR, junto a organizaciones de voluntarios, continúan entregando ayuda humanitaria a los pobladores de los territorios liberados.

*10:08 UTC*

rendición de infantes de marina

*09:42 UTC*

❗1009 El ejército ucraniano se rindió a las fuerzas de la RPD en Mariupol, el cuartel general de la defensa territorial de la república

*02:05 UTC*

Irpin está cerrado del 12 al 15 de abril. La ciudad *de repente declaró un toque de queda* . Ayer por la mañana, el alcalde convocó a todos para un subbotnik indefinido, y por la noche anunció que nadie, excepto los agentes del orden, los rescatistas, los servicios públicos y los voluntarios de una lista acordada previamente, podría ingresar a la ciudad.


Las Fuerzas Especiales de la Dirección General de Inteligencia de Ucrania también llaman a sus eventos especiales "Subbotniks" para limpiar el territorio. Una coincidencia interesante, pero fue hoy que el GUR anunció que se lanzó la aplicación "Estos" para verificar personas sospechosas e identificar saboteadores . Obviamente, en los próximos tres días, Irpen se convertirá en un campo de pruebas para desarrollar un sistema para identificar a personas poco confiables y buscar "saboteadores". Llenarán los sótanos de la SBU, y algunos serán destruidos en el acto . Por eso la ciudad está cerrada. Se repetirá el escenario de Buchi, con la única diferencia de que nadie expondrá los cadáveres. La mayoría de ellos ya se han doblado en un lugar especial, queda por traer otros nuevos.

Detalles - en el enlace .

*04:34 UTC*

El viceministro de Información de la RPD, Daniil Bezsonov, confirma que alrededor de mil infantes de marina, previamente bloqueados en Mariupol, se rindieron a los combatientes de la República Popular de Donetsk. Al mismo tiempo, se observa que estos son absolutamente todos los militantes que defendieron la planta de Mariupol que lleva el nombre de Ilich . Ahora, el último objeto en poder de las fuerzas ucranianas permanece en Mariupol: la planta de Azovstal .

Al mismo tiempo, el representante de la RPD se refiere al corresponsal militar de la Compañía de Radio y Televisión Estatal de toda Rusia, Alexander Sladkov.

*02:03 UTC*

Un portavoz del Departamento de Defensa de EE.UU. dijo que


> _Una cantidad significativa de munición merodeadora Switchblade de fabricación estadounidense ya se encuentra actualmente en Ucrania para uso de sus fuerzas armadas. El portavoz señaló que solo se necesitan uno o dos días de capacitación para operar el Switchblade.
> La mayor parte del paquete de ayuda militar estadounidense de 800 millones de dólares anunciado el 1 de abril ya se entregó a Ucrania._



*00:56 UTC*


V. Zelensky dijo que V. Medvedchuk se escondió durante 48 días y fue capturado solo el 12 de abril. Además, el jefe del régimen de Kiev ofreció a Rusia intercambiar al político opositor por el militar ucraniano capturado en Mariupol.

*00:52 UTC*

Se reportan explosiones en Kharkov y sus alrededores.

*00:35 UTC*

Fotos de los Marines de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que se rindieron el 12 de abril.










Una foto mas


----------



## Billy Ray (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Los comodines del canal: El francomodin, el nazicomodin y el soroscomodin. Estoy seguro que no hay ningun hilo en esta web donde no apareza uno de los comodines, es que hasta es posible que salga en cada página.



Usted está intoxicando el hilo con sus peroraciones plastas y pedantorras, que además són amarillas y proglobalistas disimuladas. No estoy prestando atención a sus mensajes, no me interesa la opinión de un tibio en estas circunstancias y este tema, ha elegido usted el hilo incorrecto. Me recuerda mucho a "andaqueyatevale" tambien conocido como "Abascalpastairaní", un pesao pedanton y demagogo de calibre parecido al suyo.


----------



## arriondas (13 Abr 2022)

Por eso no van a convocar un referéndum. Saben qué resultado saldría, y eso no entra en los planes de los usanos y sus quisling.


----------



## Expected (13 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Vaya, creí que a Macron le gustaban las hamburguesas exóticas, pero ya veo que no...



Es más de plátanos....


----------



## lasoziedad (13 Abr 2022)

*Yellen advierte a China de su relación "especial" con Rusia*

La *secretaria del Tesoro de Estados Unidos, Janet Yellen*, ha *advertido a China acerca de la "relación especial" *que mantiene con *Rusia* y de las *consecuencias de socavar las sanciones* implementadas contra Moscú.

*"Espero fervientemente que China haga algo positivo de esta relación y ayude a poner fin a esta guerra",* ha afirmado Yellen en un discurso pronunciado este miércoles, donde ha defendido que, en el futuro, será cada vez más difícil separar las cuestiones económicas de consideraciones más amplias de interés nacional, incluida la seguridad nacional.

*"Si bien muchos países han tomado una posición unificada contra las acciones de Rusia y muchas empresas han cortado rápida y voluntariamente sus relaciones comerciales con Rusia, algunos países y empresas no lo han hecho"*, ha señalado la expresidenta de la Reserva Federal de EE.UU., asegurando que la coalición unificada de países sancionadores "no será indiferente" a las acciones que socaven las sanciones implementadas.

De este modo, ha advertido a Pekín de que la* actitud del mundo hacia China y su voluntad de adoptar una mayor integración económica "bien pueden verse afectadas"* por la reacción de China al llamamiento a una acción decidida sobre Rusia.


----------



## Harman (13 Abr 2022)

Zakharova: "Las negociaciones ruso-ucranianas sobre un acuerdo para resolver la situación en Ucrania continúan en formato online".

En la agenda están el estatus neutral, no alineado y no nuclear de Ucrania, su desmilitarización y desnacionalización, la restauración de la lengua rusa, las realidades territoriales, incluida la propiedad rusa de Crimea y la independencia de la RPD y la RPL

Desgraciadamente, la delegación ucraniana, como viene ocurriendo desde hace 7 u 8 años, en este caso 7 años desde que se habla del grupo de contacto en el formato de Normandía, dirige sus esfuerzos no a alcanzar acuerdos sino a retrasar las negociaciones. Conocemos estas tácticas.

Nada -intimidación, propaganda, desinformación- impedirá a Kiev cumplir con los objetivos y tareas que han sido trazados por los dirigentes de la Federación Rusa, ni los suministros de armas occidentales, ni los métodos de guerra terroristas de las formaciones armadas ucranianas

Hablamos de una operación para liberar Donbas, desmilitarizar y desnacionalizar Ucrania, y eliminar las amenazas a Rusia que provenían de este territorio".

t.me/sashakots/31165


----------



## kraker (13 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Rusia considerará objetivos militares legítimos los vehículos de EEUU de la OTAN que transporten armas en territorio ucraniano – viceministro de asuntos exteriores ruso a Tass*
> 14:33 || 13/04/2022



Eso lo tendrían que haber echo desde el principio


----------



## amcxxl (13 Abr 2022)

briancon dijo:


> Pensar que Rusia tiene capacidad de absorber Ucrania o de que el nacionalismo ucraniano va a desaparecer me parece cuanto menos una ilusión. El odio que se ha creado en esta guerra no va a desaparecer en una generación y el nacionalismo ucraniano más allá de las ideologías de cada cual, está demostrando que tienen dos cojones para luchar y está más vivo que nunca.
> 
> Lo que va a quedar después de la guerra es un avispero y un lodazal, un marrón para Europa y para Rusia, que igual ni con dinero lo sacan adelante. Y hay que ver en que situación se va a encontrar la UE y Rusia para poder invertir en esa zona.



Rusia no va a "absorber" Ucrania cono USA no absorbio Japon ni Alemania, pero si impondra un regimen de desnacificacion que durara no años sino decadas

el odio de los ucranianos occidentales fue implantado por alemanes, austriacos y polacos hace mas de 100 años, la guerra solo lo saca a flote, pero cuando educas a los niños en el odio y la misantropia durante decadas, es lo que obtienes


----------



## lasoziedad (13 Abr 2022)

*El Kremlin condena la detención del político prorruso Medvedchuk*

El* Kremlin condenó la detención *en Ucrania del diputado y *líder opositor prorruso Víktor Medvedchuk,* acusado de traición y capturado este miércoles tras darse a la fuga el pasado 24 de febrero, el día del inicio de la "operación militar especial" rusa en Ucrania.

El ucraniano Medvechuk *siempre se pronunció "por la paz, contra la guerra (en el Donbás que estalló en 2014), contra la ampliación del conflicto allí"*, dijo el portavoz de la Presidencia rusa, Dmitri Peskov, en su rueda de prensa telefónica diaria.

*"Si en su momento sus ideas y las ideas de su partido se hubieran tomado en cuenta o servido de base de la política estatal de Ucrania, no hubiese habido ninguna operación militar especial" ahora,* añadió.

El portavoz del Kremlin aludió a la declaración del presidente de Ucrania, Volodímir Zelenski, en la que admitió la posibilidad de que Medvedchuk pudiera ser *canjeado por prisioneros de guerra ucranianos.*

"En lo que se refiere al canje del que con tanto entusiasmo y placer comenzaron a hablar diversas personalidades en Kiev,* Medvedchuk no es ciudadano de Rusia, no tienen nada que ver con la operación militar especial. Él es un político extranjero"*, subrayó.


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)

*La isla británica de Jersey congela 7.000 millones de dólares "sospechosos" de pertenecer a Abramovich.*
Las autoridades de la isla de Jersey, paraíso fiscal perteneciente a la Corona británica pero independiente del Reino Unido, congelaron el miércoles *"activos estimados en más de 7.000 millones de dólares *sospechosos de estar vinculados" al oligarca ruso Roman Abramovich, informa Afp.

También se llevaron a cabo registros de locales "sospechosos de estar relacionados con las actividades empresariales" de Abramovich, propietario del club de fútbol Chelsea, y ya sancionado en el Reino Unido por sus lazos con el Kremlin tras la invasión rusa de Ucrania.


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)

Una activista rusa que reemplazó las etiquetas de precios en los supermercados con llamamientos contra la guerra e imágenes gráficas de las atrocidades en Ucrania fue encarcelada durante 8 semanas en espera de su juicio por “desacreditar a las fuerzas armadas de Rusia”. Aleksandra Skochilenko enfrenta 10 años tras las rejas.


----------



## Expected (13 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La isla británica de Jersey congela 7.000 millones de dólares "sospechosos" de pertenecer a Abramovich.*
> Las autoridades de la isla de Jersey, paraíso fiscal perteneciente a la Corona británica pero independiente del Reino Unido, congelaron el miércoles *"activos estimados en más de 7.000 millones de dólares *sospechosos de estar vinculados" al oligarca ruso Roman Abramovich, informa Afp.
> 
> También se llevaron a cabo registros de locales "sospechosos de estar relacionados con las actividades empresariales" de Abramovich, propietario del club de fútbol Chelsea, y ya sancionado en el Reino Unido por sus lazos con el Kremlin tras la invasión rusa de Ucrania.



Les servirá para pagar 1 semana de gas a Rusia. Vaya pantomima.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Abr 2022)

Otro vídeo de los chechenos…es curioso el soldado ucraniano muerto con la cuchara en su mano (los cogieron desprevenidos)…


----------



## Honkler (13 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> BBC= BIG BLACK COCK....Lo que viene a ser un "pollón".



Un pollón negro


----------



## Silverado72 (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A decir verdad, lo de llamar "orcos" a los rusos me suena a El Señor de los Anillos. Ya sabes, un terror sin nombre proveniente del este, en la torre oscura de Mordor se forja el anillo único: Uno para dominarlos a todos.



Esa es una vieja táctica de propaganda angla. En la Primera Guerra Mundial utilizaron el término "hunos" como peyorativo con los alemanes.


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)

Las primeras imágenes de algunos de los blindajes que el gobierno polaco está suministrando al ejército ucraniano: hasta 100 T-72M1/M1R (el M1R tiene mejoras menores), cantidades de BWP-1 IFV.

Aunque ambos tipos son bastante antiguos, por supuesto son superiores a ninguna armadura.


----------



## Jotagb (13 Abr 2022)

No puede ser verdad.


----------



## pirivi-parava (13 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *La isla británica de Jersey congela 7.000 millones de dólares "sospechosos" de pertenecer a Roman Abramovich*
> 
> Las autoridades de la isla de Jersey, paraíso fiscal perteneciente a la Corona británica pero independiente del Reino Unido, congelaron este miércoles *"activos estimados en más de 7.000 millones de dólares sospechosos de estar vinculados"* al oligarca ruso *Roman Abramovich.*
> 
> También se llevaron a cabo *registros de locales "sospechosos de estar relacionados con las actividades empresariales" de Abramovich*, propietario del club de fútbol Chelsea, y ya sancionado en el Reino Unido por sus lazos con el Kremlin tras la invasión rusa de Ucrania.











Abramovich tiene 7.000 millones de dólares en activos sospechosos congelados en Jersey - Forbes España


Las autoridades de la isla del Canal de Jersey, situada entre Inglaterra y Francia, han congelado este miércoles más de 7.000 millones de dólares en




forbes.es





Se nos está quedando en occidente un estado de derecho, y unas libertades del individuo de los más apañás


----------



## ZARGON (13 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1023940
> 
> 10 barcos rusos fueron detenidos en Ucrania. Ahora están siendo nacionalizados.
> 
> ...



Pero como? no esta todo bloqueado y controlado por la flota rusa?


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> No puede ser verdad.



Eso es mentira, a los de precio regulado nos han follado bien...


----------



## Silverado72 (13 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Otro vídeo de los chechenos…es curioso el soldado ucraniano muerto con la cuchara en su mano (los cogieron desprevenidos)…



Cuando te llega la hora, te llega, aunque estes con el rancho. Peor es si te pillan justo en el retrete


----------



## briancon (13 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Rusia no va a "absorber" Ucrania cono USA no absorbio Japon ni Alemania, pero si impondra un regimen de desnacificacion que durara no años sino decadas
> 
> el odio de los ucranianos occidentales fue implantado por alemanes, austriacos y polacos hace mas de 100 años, la guerra solo lo saca a flote, pero cuando educas a los niños en el odio y la misantropia durante decadas, es lo que obtienes



No veo a Rusia tan fuerte para imponer ese régimen. Le costaría más recursos de lo que conseguiría. Ni el propio Putin está pensando en esos términos. A veces se olvida que Rusia ha sido arrastrada a esta guerra, que es claramente perjudicial para sus intereses.


----------



## lasoziedad (13 Abr 2022)

*La Agencia Espacial Europea suspende su cooperación lunar con Rusia*

La Agencia Espacial Europea (ESA) decidió este miércoles *suspender su cooperación* con Rusia en el envío de las *misiones Luna-25, 26 y 27*, al considerar que, igual que con el programa de exploración de marte Exomars, las sanciones decretadas a ese país imposibilitan el trabajo conjunto. "La agresión rusa contra Ucrania y las sanciones resultantes suponen un cambio fundamental de circunstancias y hacen *imposible que la ESA lleve a cabo la cooperación *lunar planeada", apuntó el organismo europeo al término de la reunión de su Consejo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Abr 2022)

El Ministerio del Interior republicano repelió la huida de los marines ucranianos desde Mariupol

En la noche del 12 de abril unidades de la 36.ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentaron evacuar de la "Planta Ilich" la cual se encuentra rodeada.

Junto a ellos marcharon en la columna tanques, vehículos blindados, artillería autopropulsada y equipo automotor.

Los militares del grupo táctico de combate del Ministerio del Interior de la RPD previeron un intento de ruptura y junto con el ejército ruso infligieron una absoluta derrota al enemigo.

En total, unos 70 soldados ucranianos fueron aniquilados y otros 42 fueron hechos prisioneros. Casi todo el equipo del ejército ucraniano que usaron en la columna fue destruido.

Vídeo: @news_mvddnr

@anna_noticias


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)

Putin como siempre ganándose enemigos, y si no quería más OTAN pues toma 2 tazas. 

Esto le va a doler mucho:


----------



## Expected (13 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> No puede ser verdad.



Claro...y como la inflacion solo es del 20% en 2 años....pues nada...


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Abr 2022)

Otro T-64BV inutilizado de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania en la zona de Jarkov.

@anna_noticias


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)

Zelenski:

Varios expertos dijeron que Ucrania no aguantaría más de una semana si Rusia invadiera Ucrania. No solo logramos detener al ejército ruso, ¡sino que los hemos hecho retroceder! Pero nuestra guerra está lejos de terminar. Esta fue solo la primera ronda.

Putin y su ejército están cambiando su estrategia. Están reforzando sus fuerzas para presionar aún más en Kharkiv y en toda la región de Donbas, incluida Mariupol.

Rusia no planea detenerse con Ucrania. La máquina de propaganda de Putin declara abiertamente que Europa es el "próximo objetivo lógico" después de Ucrania. Entonces, Occidente ayudará a Ucrania a detener a Putin ahora, o Putin continuará expandiendo su Imperio Ruso, matando a miles de mujeres y niños en el proceso. Ya lo ha hecho en Mariupol, Kharkiv, Bucha y otras ciudades de Ucrania.

Para continuar defendiendo heroicamente al mundo de la agresión rusa, Ucrania necesita una lista específica de armas. Hago un llamado a los ciudadanos de todo el mundo para que ayuden a transmitir a sus gobiernos, administraciones presidenciales y líderes de sus países las necesidades reales de Ucrania, lo que ayudará a detener la guerra.

*Necesitamos con urgencia artillería pesada, vehículos blindados pesados, sistemas de defensa aérea y aeronaves:*

- Piezas de artillería (calibre 155 mm) y munición;
- Proyectiles de artillería (calibre 152 mm). cuanto más se pueda;
- Sistemas de lanzamiento de cohetes múltiples: "Grad", "Uragan" o American M142 HIMARS;
- APC (vehículos blindados de transporte de personal, vehículos de combate de infantería, etc.);
- Tanques (T-72, ya sean análogos estadounidenses o alemanes);
- Sistemas de defensa aérea (S-300, BUK o sistemas de defensa aérea occidentales modernos similares);
- Aeronave de combate.

Estamos pidiendo al mundo entero que se una y nos ayude a combatir esta cruel agresión.
#ArmUkraineNow, para que podamos vencer este mal juntos.

UN.


----------



## Bishop (13 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Esta es la "democracia" ucraniana que nos dicen en Occidente.
> No solo Zelenski prohibió 11 partidos parlamentarios acusándolos de "prorusos"
> sinó que tiene encarcelado al parlamentario Viktor Medvedchuk de la Plataforma
> de Oposición-Por la Vida, segundo partido más votado en la Ucrania nazi.
> ...



 ¿Por qué lleva una manga claramente medita en las esposas y la otra no?


----------



## Evangelion (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (13 Abr 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Ahora USA ya apenas tiene industria, la deslocalizó, no es más que la potencia mundial con impresora ilimitada



"EEUU apenas tiene industria". Este es el tipo de ignorantes instruidos en la RT con los que tratamos. En los EEUU existen aunténticas conurbaciones de instalaciones industriales que tardas horas en atravear en coche. Si acaso habrán dejado de producir calcetines y productos similares intensivos en mano de obra de baja cualificación. De lo demás producen todo lo que necesites, y cada vez más, conforme los costes laborales hacen menos atractivo producir en china.


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)

*Lukashenko descarta una eventual "unión" de Bielorrusia y Rusia: "Son métodos antiguos"*

El presidente de Bielorrusia, Alexander Lukashenko, ha descartado este miércoles una eventual "unión" de su país con Rusia, alegando que esa estrategia se corresponde con "métodos antiguos".

Lukashenko, el principal aliado del presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, en la región, ha defendido la "unidad" de Minsk y Moscú, pero desde la base de "dos Estados independientes".


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> ¿Por qué lleva una manga claramente medita en las esposas y la otra no?



Buen observador, y las esposas no son iguales…


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (13 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> No puede ser verdad.




El hijo de puta salvo a los españoles durante el covid, les protegió con la vakuña, cumplió con las promesas electorales ( todos más fuertes) y contribuyó a la paz.


----------



## apocalippsis (13 Abr 2022)

Los chechenos se centran en Popasnaya,

"Las fuerzas especiales chechenas han comenzado un trabajo a gran escala para eliminar a los grupos de mercenarios en la República Popular de Lugansk. Ahora incluyen principalmente a los llamados batallones de criminales ichkerianos, georgianos y otros.
⠀
Según mi querido HERMANO, Primer Jefe Adjunto de la UFSVNG para la República de Chechenia, Daniil Martynov, el frente principal se ha desarrollado en la ciudad de Popasnaya. En enfrentamientos a gran escala, nuestros combatientes demuestran una clara ventaja.
⠀
Para mantener la moral sacudida de los mercenarios, el liderazgo ucraniano se ve obligado a bombearlos masivamente con drogas. Pero, como muestra la práctica, este enfoque se ha desacreditado claramente, al igual que sus otras tácticas mediocres.
⠀
Nuestros combatientes tienen una mente sobria, un espíritu excelente y están listos para avanzar a Kiev incluso ahora. Si algo los embriaga es sólo un agradable presentimiento de una pronta victoria sobre los malos espíritus nacionalistas. ¡Ánimo para los nuestros!

t.me/RKadyrov_95/1871

Y los del donetsk en,

caldero avdiivka_*⚡*_El ambiente de la noche 13.04.22_*⚡*_

Después de que los neonazis sean eliminados en Mariupol, el objetivo principal del grupo NM DPR y las Fuerzas Armadas de RF será Avdiivka, un suburbio de Donetsk, que fue considerado una de las áreas fortificadas más importantes y serias de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el Donbass.

Los combatientes de "Sparta" en su sector del frente y otras unidades en los flancos vecinos están tomando acciones ofensivas para llevar a Avdiivka a las "pinzas".

t.me/wargonzo/6577


----------



## Expected (13 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Zelenski:
> 
> Varios expertos dijeron que Ucrania no aguantaría más de una semana si Rusia invadiera Ucrania. No solo logramos detener al ejército ruso, ¡sino que los hemos hecho retroceder! Pero nuestra guerra está lejos de terminar. Esta fue solo la primera ronda.
> 
> ...



Son los mismos expertos que decían que habría uno o dos contagios a lo sumo. Hasta las narices de expertos.


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)

El primer ministro sueco acaba de anunciar que solicitará el ingreso en la OTAN en junio. Junto con la adhesión de Finlandia, este será un cambio verdaderamente enorme en la seguridad europea. Tan importante como la reunificación alemana en 1990.


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Si pones un mapa, ya te coronas.


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)

A mamarla Rusia........ No quería más OTAN en la frontera y va a conseguir aumentarla. Un genio este hijoPutin.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1023990



La línea roja es la línea del frente? De ser así la bolsa ya está prácticamente cerrada. El live-map que sigo debe estar muy desactualizado.


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Arraki (13 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Zelenskyy pide que se proporcione urgentemente a Ucrania artillería pesada, vehículos blindados, sistemas de defensa aérea y aviones
> 
> La lista de deseos se vuelve cada vez más interesante:
> 
> ...



Que no se olvide de pedirlos con el depósito lleno que pinta a que les va a costar darles de beber


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Abr 2022)

Pues eso, ir a la guerra con móviles es lo más ingenuo que se puede hacer…creo que esta generación no está bien…


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## delhierro (13 Abr 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Pero como? no esta todo bloqueado y controlado por la flota rusa?



De momento ya controlan desde el istmo de Crimea a la frontera rusa 500km. A los ucranianos les queda el puerto de odesa y el nikolay que segun dicen esta practicamente destruir por la explosión de unos almacenes de munición. En conjunto unos 200Km de costa. El unico puerto viable el de Odesa, el otro esta a tiro de artillería si los rusos quieren.


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Pues eso, ir a la guerra con móviles es lo más ingenuo que se puede hacer…creo que esta generación no está bien…



Se llama generacion del call of duty, zapatos rojos y caros, chepa, el movil, y lo que caiga. Ninosrrata son su nombre, y nanzis, no me preguntes si han viajado en el tiempo desde 1939 o son subnormales jugando a sieg heil, o nazis a secas despreciables.


----------



## John Nash (13 Abr 2022)

Lo que busca USA:









Flash del mercado | ElEconomista.es


Ibex 35, Ibex, MCE, IGBM, Mercado continuo Español, Analisis tecnico, recomendaciones, estrategias, Bolsagora, analisis tecnico, serivcios, asesor bursatil, asesor bolsa, flash del intradia,Indice General de Madrid, Bel 20, Bel, Dax 30, Dax, Cac 40, Cac, FTSE, FTSE 100, PSI 20, PSI, MIB...



www.eleconomista.es





*Una ruptura total con Rusia le costaría a Alemania un 6,5% de PIB y al mundo un shock financiero.*


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Abr 2022)

que presa?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (13 Abr 2022)

buenos vídeos en este hilo


----------



## Madafaca (13 Abr 2022)

Entre los 50 y la caída de la URSS, se llegó a creer (o se quiso que así se creyera) que el Ejército Rojo tenía un poderío blindado invencible que le permitiría cabalgar por las llanuras centroeuropeas sin que nadie les pudiera detener.

La mentira mas grande jamás contada.


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## apocalippsis (13 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El primer ministro sueco acaba de anunciar que solicitará el ingreso en la OTAN en junio. Junto con la adhesión de Finlandia, *este será un cambio verdaderamente enorme en la seguridad europea*. Tan importante como la reunificación alemana en 1990.



Claro que sera enorme "captain sweden" y el boquete por el culo, por alli ya me gusta mas, que estan los piratas cerquita, ahi si que hay que hacer pupita.


----------



## Cga (13 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Claro...y como la inflacion solo es del 20% en 2 años....pues nada...



Vamos, que pagamos lo mismo si descontamos lo que ha subido. Este tipo de noticias solo sirven para convencer a retrasados y rejones


----------



## hartman (13 Abr 2022)

Madafaca dijo:


> Entre los 50 y la caída de la URSS, se llegó a creer (o se quiso que así se creyera) que el Ejército Rojo tenía un poderío blindado invencible que le permitiría cabalgar por las llanuras centroeuropeas sin que nadie les pudiera detener.
> 
> La mentira mas grande jamás contada.



pues en los manuales otan se decia que solo con armas nucelares tacticas se podian detener.

no me hubiera gustado estar en fulda Gap a principios de los 80.


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Abr 2022)

T-64BV de Azov


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)

Bastante interesante este video sobre los problemas de la logística rusa.


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



ah, me he enterado que las putas de los medios occidentales ya callan sobre el asesinato que provocaron tus amigos los ukronazis en la estacion de autobuses con su misilito tochka. Parece ser que han pillado hasta el numerito de serie que es ukro y se lanzó desde el lado ukro, eso también lo van a investigar? lo digo porque tus putos nazis han matado y herido a su propia gente. Es un crimen de guerra hecho por ukros.


----------



## ussser (13 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> "No me grabes, perderás tu teléfono".
> 
> En la frontera de Azovstal pillamos a una mujer "perdida" que no sabía muy bien a dónde iba.
> 
> ...



Está tan buscando información de primera mano. Envían mujeres adrede, no serán tan duros con ellas y dan menos que sospechar. 

No confiarse.


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Abr 2022)

Yevgen Buchichev, combatiente del 4º batallón del DUK del Sector Derecho fue liquidado.
Originario de la región de Sumy sirvió en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania durante 3 años pero esto no fue suficiente para él y se encontró con su destino al unirse al PS.


----------



## SPQR (13 Abr 2022)

Interesante vidrio. Es un ATGM de fabricación Ukra, y se centran en ir primero a por los vehiculos antiaéreos rusos. Ya se vio en Siria lo derroyentes que pueden ser los ATGMs. 5 tios con un lanzador y un par de coches, se emboscan bien y te paran una columna. Sin apoyo aereo intensivo ruso, se pueden mover enseguida con los coches y es muy dificil localizarlos.



--------------

Se les ve muy tranquilos y sonrientes, y sin ponerse a cubierto para estar en situación de combate. Huele a video preparado para la propaganda, disparando a alguna chatarra o vehículo abandonado. Si hubiera rusos defendiendo el grad, habria disparos de respuesta al menos.


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)

Y mientras los anglosajones dando muestras de lo que nos respetan:


----------



## pirivi-parava (13 Abr 2022)

Sumando un confinamiento total en China


Podía "casi" obligar a la Casa Blanca a dar un golpe de efecto de cara al votante?


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

Cga dijo:


> Vamos, que pagamos lo mismo si descontamos lo que ha subido. Este tipo de noticias solo sirven para convencer a retrasados y rejones



Pero no el mismo porcentaje de los ingresos. Aparte, Eurostat no hace nada más que recoger datos de las oficinas estadísticas de cada país. Si el INE les dice un precio medio de la factura del país ellos lo dan por bueno.


----------



## Clavisto (13 Abr 2022)

Tenía toda la tarde por delante y nada que hacer. El ejercicio físico había quedado descartado por unos días después de la dura sesión matinal de gimnasia que me llevó a tomar un ibuprofeno; y no porque hubiese sido demasiado fuerte sino por los dolores arrastrados desde aquella enloquecida mañana del jueves pasado en la que me reventé como nunca con el saco de boxeo para curar otra mala resaca. Salir a andar tampoco era una opción; aún estaba fresco en la memoria el paseo del domingo cuando tras acabar mi turno en el bar fui hacia los molinos y tuve que dar la vuelta a mitad de la subida. Escribir algo en esas condiciones me aseguraba un amanecer para morirse; y uno no siempre está en las condiciones adecuadas para releer "La Montaña Mágica" que a modo de enjuague había iniciado la tarde anterior tras darle una vuelta a otra horrorosa novela de un conocido autor español contemporáneo. Y ponerme a hacer el caótico piso...no.

Me hice una paja. Después comí muy bien, encendí un cigarrillo y el ordenador y entré en Youtube. Tal vez una peli de Hitchcock, un vídeo del psicólogo argentino, un documental de Black Metal escandinavo, una conferencia de La Falange...en fin, algo largo. Casi decidido por la primera opción recordé que la tarde del inusitado coitus interruptus con mis amados molinos la había terminado de pasar en compañía de un joven youtuber comunista y su entrevista a un picao del águila, algo sobre los mitos en la cultura, todo de muy buen rollo, tanto que busqué por más de los dos, pues el otro también tenía su canal, pero tras echarles un vistazo me di cuenta de que el comunista era mejor.

Era un vídeo de tres horas acerca de la leyenda negra anti-soviética. Bien, yo amo a Rusia, a sus escritores, a su escuela ajedrecística, a sus apasionados músicos, a su resistencia con la bebida, a su desprecio por la vida muerta.

Eché a la gata del sillón y colocando en la cercana silla todas las cosas necesarias me dispuse a pasar la tarde.

El joven youtuber comunista presentaba con propiedad y en buena dicción a su invitado, un rojo revisionista conectado desde Sevilla que desde el primer momento se veía no estaba a la altura comunicadora de su anfitrión. Esto es algo que se ve casi al toque; eso es algo que va con la persona. Hay gente que habla bien y gente que no sabe hablar bien. Este era uno de ellos; tanto que por un momento pensé en quitarlo y poner "Marnie la ladrona" Recuerdo que mi abuela, cuando yo era chico, solía decir "qué bien habla" cuando veía a algún político debatiendo sobre la Nación en la tele. Mi abuelo no decía ni mú pero ella, que era la que leía (como la mayoría de mujeres de esa rama de mi familia), tenía oído para eso. "Qué bien habla" Por cierto que su familia era roja y la del abuelo de derechas, pero eso es otro cuento.

El tipo de Sevilla sacó pronto a colación el "Harvester of sorrow" de Metallica y creo que eso fue lo que me empujó a seguir adelante obviando su evidente nerviosismo, algo horrible cuando se ve desde fuera. En fin, que la cosa se fue arreglando gracias a las buenas mañas del joven comunista aunque en ningún momento se viera relajado al demasiado entusiasta invitado que, por otra parte, tenía un currículum de cágate lorito, tanto que volví a tener esa conocida sensación de haber perdido el tiempo. Y no entre magdalenas y jovencitas en flor.

Eran casi las diez cuando me fui a la cama. Volví a elegir "La sombra sobre Innsmouth" como compañía auditiva. Es una gran novela y un mejor audiolibro. Lovecraft está muy subvalorado.

Desperté perfecto. Una hora antes del límite. Remoloneé un poco más. Tenía tiempo. Y espacio. El tiempo y el espacio de "La montaña mágica" Volví a dormirme. Me levanté de la cama diez minutos antes del fin. Estaba perfecto. Había dormido bien por primera vez en muchos días.

La chica de la clínica entró al bar a por desayuno tan animosa como siempre. Yo ya andaba preparando las pulgas pero me senté un rato con ella. Había tiempo. Y espacio. Hoy me ha contado que ante el toreo de un empresaurio hostelero por extras para estos días había decidido pasar de él tanto como él estaba pasando de sus mensajes y telefonazos de todos estos días: quieren esclavos, no trabajadores.

Vino la anciana con su cuidadora. Ayer no bajé el volumen del televisor. Estaba liado y no podía entretenerme. "Cuando pueda, señora" Hoy sí, hoy no estaba tan atareado pero ella no dijo nada. Llegó mi hermano a eso de las diez menos cuarto, volví a casa, comí y volví a meterme en la cama. Y me dormí.


¡Cuanto sueño atrasado! ¡Cuentas creencias! ¡Cuantos músicos! ¡Cuantos novelistas! ¡Cuantos padres! ¡Cuantas madres! ¡Cuantas familias! ¡Cuantos colegios! ¡Cuantos curas! ¡Cuantos hijos de puta!, ¡Cuanta estupidez!, ¡Cuantas borracheras!, ¡Cuanto no saber nada de la vida!


Cuanto sueño, cuantos sacos.


¡Despierta, Kufisto!


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)

¿Esto no lo han dicho ya varias veces?


----------



## delhierro (13 Abr 2022)

Madafaca dijo:


> Entre los 50 y la caída de la URSS, se llegó a creer (o se quiso que así se creyera) que el Ejército Rojo tenía un poderío blindado invencible que le permitiría cabalgar por las llanuras centroeuropeas sin que nadie les pudiera detener.
> 
> La mentira mas grande jamás contada.



Teniendo en cuenta que llegaron a tener 50.000 tanques, más los blindados y que en aquella época los misiles AT estaban en sus comienzos pues era bastante creible. Habia tantos, que todas las guerras de los ultimos años en la zona y el medio oriente se han librado no con tanques nuevos, sino con los almacenados despues de fin de la URSS.

Tampoco habia hasta los 80 misiles digidos y los aviones tenian que ponerse a tiro para atacarles. No , no era ninguna invención. Por eso los yanquis jamas los retaron en el campo de batalla y los tumbaron por infiltración.


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Abr 2022)

Ojala Motorola lo hubiese podido ver:


----------



## kikepm (13 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Rusia no tiene una produccion industrial competitiva para exportar, solo para su consumo, pero la UE que fue competitiva tambien lo esta dejando de ser, por comprar productos asiaticos y deslocalizar empresas fuera de europa.
> 
> PD- Al final la solucion sera dejar de importar, balanza de pagos saneada y autarquia, la guerra fria del siglo XXI, sera entre cuatro o cinco bloques enfrentados.



Europa no está dejando de ser competitiva por importar a Asia y "deslocalizar", sino por la cantidad de legislación que impone restricciones al libre desarrollo de ideas dentro de la UE, y a la subvención de todo tipo de disparates.

Una economía sana no es aquella que se dedica a producir internamente todo. La autarquía nunca ha servido más que para generar y mantener la pobreza. El intercambio y la especialización en lo que se posee una ventaja competitiva es la fuente de la riqueza de las naciones.

La mejor manera para volver a hacer competitiva a Europa o, lo que me parece más interesante, a España, pasa por liberar las fuerzas productivas de todos los corsés legislativos que se imponen, y destinar menos recursos y rentas de los españoles a financiar todo tipo de subnormalidades, entre las que podemos encontrar la industria del género o la de la invasión de moronegros (ambas son creadoras directas de pobreza, ya que son fondos desviados de los impuestos que directamente sirven a gasto de consumo no deseado por los españoles), pero también el gasto en subvencionar a las compañías eléctricas vía precios de monopolio, o la financiación de los partidos políticos y hay-untamientos por la vía de los impuestos al suelo y la vivienda.


----------



## capitán almeida (13 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y mientras los anglosajones dando muestras de lo que nos respetan:



y tú encantao gaviotón porque delenda est la horda y los anglos molan mogollón


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> y tú encantao gaviotón porque delenda est la horda y los anglos molan mogollón



Chupame un cojon......cabo chusquero.....rata de cloaca....HDLGP


----------



## Malevich (13 Abr 2022)

En España el no era claro favorito y....
Hoy en día es el país, de los de tamaño grande y medio de Europa y con la excepción de Polonia, más asimilado al imperio.


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> ah, me he enterado que las putas de los medios occidentales ya callan sobre el asesinato que provocaron tus amigos los ukronazis en la estacion de autobuses con su misilito tochka. Parece ser que han pillado hasta el numerito de serie que es ukro y se lanzó desde el lado ukro, eso también lo van a investigar? lo digo porque tus putos nazis han matado y herido a su propia gente. Es un crimen de guerra hecho por ukros.



Asi fué, desde que empezamos a mover los números de serie de los Toshka, los mass mierda comenzaron a ocultar el tema como putas, excepto un patético intento de la Sexta que se desmonta con una simple foto de Google Earth.


----------



## Harman (13 Abr 2022)

En la AppStore de los iPhones, ahora es imposible descargar todas las aplicaciones de Sber. Esto es un indicio elocuente de que las sanciones extranjeras han comenzado a aplicarse no sólo contra individuos, sino también contra los 60 millones de ciudadanos de nuestro país que utilizan la aplicación Sber.

Aunque esta medida hostil puede eludirse utilizando una versión de la aplicación basada en la web, no puede descartarse que Apple adopte otras medidas discriminatorias en el futuro, hasta llegar a bloquear totalmente sus productos y programas en Rusia. La misma amenaza se aplica a Google, que también podría empezar a bloquear las aplicaciones rusas o tomar otras medidas poco amistosas, ya que el sistema operativo Android está totalmente subordinado a la corporación.

Por lo tanto, se necesitan medidas urgentes para crear un sistema operativo nacional para teléfonos inteligentes que no esté controlado por Occidente, y una gama completa de servicios que sustituya a sus homólogos extranjeros, como ya ha dicho M. Mishustin. Y para ello se necesitarán especialistas nacionales en informática, pero la mayoría de los mejores ya han sido atraídos a trabajar en Occidente desde su época de estudiantes. Incluso los que se quedaron en Rusia trabajan para el mismo Occidente, a distancia. La cuestión es identificar a esos especialistas con talento, ofrecerles sueldos más altos y, lo que es más importante para ellos, proporcionarles tareas difíciles e interesantes, y reunirlos en equipos creativos bajo la dirección de directivos competentes. "El personal lo resuelve todo. Y los consejos sobre cómo encontrar a estos chicos los pueden encontrar sus antiguos profesores, que ellos mismos seleccionaron a estos chicos y les proporcionaron trabajo para el Oeste desde el tercer año.

t.me/surf_noise1/10946


----------



## apocalippsis (13 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Lo jodido es ver a pencas de estas hablando de la guerra, que asco dios, en que ha quedado este nido de maricones.


----------



## Argentium (13 Abr 2022)

*Una ruptura total con Rusia le costaría a Alemania un 6,5% de PIB y al mundo un shock financiero*

El pasadizo es cada vez más estrecho. Alemania decidió en su momento dar un giro y ponerse al frente de las sanciones a Rusia tras la invasión de Ucrania. Sin embargo, son importantes aún los lazos comerciales y energéticos entre ambos países. Una escalada en las sanciones occidentales o una ruptura total entre Berlín y Moscú podría provocar un _shock _global, según Paul Gruenwald, economista jefe de S&P Global, y una sangría en el producto interior bruto (PIB) alemán, según los principales institutos económicos teutones.

Los cinco institutos más destacados han recortado su previsión de crecimiento para 2022 de la mayor economía europea al 2,7% desde el 4,8% en un escenario base, y prevén un crecimiento para 2023 del 3,1%. Sin embargo, *en caso de que llegue un corte repentino del suministro de energía ruso, la economía alemana crecería un 1,9% este año y se contraería un 2,2% en 2023*. En plata: llegaría la recesión. *La pérdida acumulada del PIB en 2022 y 2023 en caso de congelación del suministro será probablemente de unos 220.000 millones de euros*, lo que equivale a más del 6,5% de la producción económica anual, según calculan estos institutos y recoge _Reuters_.

A escala global, añade Gruenwald en una entrevista en la _CNBC_, una ruptura comercial entre Alemania y Rusia *podría hacer mella en el sector manufacturero alemán, uno de los tres centros mundiales de fabricación*, además de EEUU y China. "Ello se traduciría en un descenso del PIB, del empleo y de la confianza, lo que *provocaría una especie de shock macrofinanciero*. Ese es el tipo de escenario que nos preocupa", alerta el analista.


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## MiguelLacano (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## delhierro (13 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En la AppStore de los iPhones, ahora es imposible descargar todas las aplicaciones de Sber. Esto es un indicio elocuente de que las sanciones extranjeras han comenzado a aplicarse no sólo contra individuos, sino también contra los 60 millones de ciudadanos de nuestro país que utilizan la aplicación Sber.
> 
> Aunque esta medida hostil puede eludirse utilizando una versión de la aplicación basada en la web, no puede descartarse que Apple adopte otras medidas discriminatorias en el futuro, hasta llegar a bloquear totalmente sus productos y programas en Rusia. La misma amenaza se aplica a Google, que también podría empezar a bloquear las aplicaciones rusas o tomar otras medidas poco amistosas, ya que el sistema operativo Android está totalmente subordinado a la corporación.
> 
> ...



Los chinos lo vieron venir con más tiempo. Dejar que alguien de fuera controle las comunicaciones y espie a tus ciudadanos no es bueno para la salud.


----------



## cryfar74 (13 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Yo creo esta vez no le devuelven la cuenta a Pepe Escobar, fueron demasiado seguidos los baneos.

Mientras tanto, aunque no se si es oficial...


----------



## Jotagb (13 Abr 2022)

Otros que tal, la cosa se va animando.
China realiza ejercicios militares en la provincia de Anhui, no lejos de Taiwán 

El comando de la brigada 71 de las Fuerzas Terrestres del Comando Oriental del EPL en el campo de entrenamiento organizó disparos de artillería autopropulsada de 122 mm PLZ-07.


----------



## Roedr (13 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Y que tiene que ver eso con que les quieran colocar misiles balísticos a 5 minutos de trayectoria hasta Moscú? Eso no se le ocurre ni al que asó la manteca y sea quien sea que lo pretendiera lo que buscaba en realidad era la reacción actual de Rusia.



Básicamente, es el resumen de la situación.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Chupame un cojon......cabo chusquero.....rata de cloaca....HDLGP



Rejón, estas tocando mucho los cojones, primer aviso...


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)

Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores: Ucrania decepcionada por la negativa de Macron a llamar genocidio a las acciones de Rusia.

El portavoz del ministerio, Oleh Nikolenko, dijo a Interfax Ucrania que el presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, llamar a ucranianos y rusos "hermanos" fue decepcionante.

“Las personas 'fraternales' no matan niños, no disparan a civiles, no violan mujeres, no mutilan a los ancianos y no destruyen las casas de otras personas 'fraternales'. Incluso los enemigos más feroces no cometen atrocidades contra personas indefensas”, dijo Nikolenko.


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Una ruptura total con Rusia le costaría a Alemania un 6,5% de PIB y al mundo un shock financiero*
> 
> El pasadizo es cada vez más estrecho. Alemania decidió en su momento dar un giro y ponerse al frente de las sanciones a Rusia tras la invasión de Ucrania. Sin embargo, son importantes aún los lazos comerciales y energéticos entre ambos países. Una escalada en las sanciones occidentales o una ruptura total entre Berlín y Moscú podría provocar un _shock _global, según Paul Gruenwald, economista jefe de S&P Global, y una sangría en el producto interior bruto (PIB) alemán, según los principales institutos económicos teutones.
> 
> ...



Poco me parece.un corte súbito detendría la producción industrial con rapidez, en cuanto se agotaran las reservas no habría alternativa . Yo creo que estiman con mucha manga ancha. No pueden sustituir por LNG porque no tienen terminales suficientes ni hay conexión con otros proveedores por ducto. Así que habría una caída enorme durante un periodo bastante largo . Sin calor muchas fábricas no pueden funcionar y no tienen equipos polivalentes ,o queman gas o nada. En electricidad si que se podrían arrancar plantas de carbón a la salud de Greta, que debe estar muy contenta.


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Abr 2022)

⚡Armas incautadas en el distrito de Pohovsky de la región de Zaporozhye durante una batida rutinaria en el territorio.


----------



## MiguelLacano (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Rejón, estas tocando mucho los cojones, primer aviso...



Uyyy que miedo eluterio.....


----------



## MiguelLacano (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

Hay algún recuento fiable y no propagandístico de las pérdidas materiales y humanas hasta el momento ?


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)

La ministra de Defensa de España, Margarita Robles, ha afirmado este miércoles que en este momento *no está previsto el envío de armamento pesado a Ucrania como solicita el presidente Volodimir Zelenski, * pero ha señalado que está sobre la mesa la posibilidad de reabrir la embajada española en Kiev

Así, ha precisado que *Ucrania está preparada para utilizar material militar de la antigua Unión Soviética, y por eso hay países que sí están mandando este tipo de material bélico de alto impacto, pero que España tiene otro distinto*

En ese sentido, ha aclarado que las armas ligeras enviadas hasta ahora sí son fácilmente utilizables por los soldados ucranianos para ejercer la "legítima defensa" del país

/info288_seguimientos


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Hay algún recuento fiable y no propagandístico de las pérdidas materiales y humanas hasta el momento ?



No.


----------



## Malevich (13 Abr 2022)

Yo no le he ignorado porque de momento no insulta ni cuelga casquería.


----------



## MiguelLacano (13 Abr 2022)

Una de ellas en Gibraltar. Se especula que si cae se refugiará en Gibraltar como primer paso.


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)

Estados Unidos ha asegurado que Moscú ha incrementado su carácter agresivo más allá de sus fronteras y su carácter represivo dentro de ellas en el marco del arresto administrativo del líder opositor ruso Vladimir Kara-Murza, que fue detenido el lunes por desobediencia a la autoridad policial

info288_seguimientos


----------



## Impresionante (13 Abr 2022)

. Ministerio de Defensa ruso: El puerto comercial en Mariúpol fue liberado completamente de los combatientes del batallón neonazi ucraniano Azov


----------



## Teuro (13 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Esa es otra , se me olvidaban las contratas , cada vez más utilizadas y más caras, como en el caso afgano. Y la corrupción ya institucionalizada, el concurso para un cisterna lo ganó Airbus y de pronto lo anularon para comprar el KC-46 a Boeing, pero los costes son muy raros. Una vez vi los costes del programa de reforma de los CH-53 y salía por unidad increíblemente caro, pero como son programas cautivos que no salen a concurso y mucho menos internacional... Lo mismo pasa últimamente con cosas como el contrato billonario de servicios cloud, etc, son cosas cuyos márgenes seguramente son inmensos pero no lo podemos saber, solo se ve que es todo muy caro.



Bueno, esos sobrecostes son una forma de financiar el Área 51.


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)

Tranvía de Finlandia .

“Putin Perra”


----------



## MiguelLacano (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Teuro (13 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Y que tiene que ver eso con que les quieran colocar misiles balísticos a 5 minutos de trayectoria hasta Moscú? Eso no se le ocurre ni al que asó la manteca y sea quien sea que lo pretendiera lo que buscaba en realidad era la reacción actual de Rusia.



Es curioso el baremo ruso de los misiles balísticos y su ley del embudo. Es inaceptable que hayan nukes en Polonia y Ucrania, que dejan a Moscú a 600km de distancia, pero es totalmente lógico tener nukes en Kaliningrado, a 500km de Berlín, o cuando pueda en Serbia, a 400 km de Roma.


----------



## MiguelLacano (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)

El ministro lituano de Asuntos Exteriores, Gabrielius Landsbergis, dijo que algunos países de la UE “se opusieron firmemente” a la medida durante las conversaciones sobre el embargo de petróleo ruso, informa el portal Delfi.

"Hasta ahora tenemos una fuerte oposición de varios países, pero el borrador del sexto paquete, preparado por la Comisión Europea, contiene propuestas sobre el petróleo. Pueden ser descartados por un veto, pero las negociaciones están en marcha", dijo Landsbergis.


----------



## BikeroII (13 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Una de ellas en Gibraltar. Se especula que si cae se refugiará en Gibraltar como primer paso.



Buscar Zelenski y Pandora Papers...ya veréis que sorpresa.


----------



## MiguelLacano (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Teuro (13 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Deberían ir buscado nichos. Rusia podría ser un exportador aún mayor de armas pero también en aviación civil o satelites y espacio podrían hacer comercialmente mucho más. Y en el automóvil lo mismo, se han acomodado y tienen un mercado que ha llegado a superar los 3M de unidades, con bases menores Francia o Italia sacaron una industria nacional a flote y en Rusia no faltan fábricas y técnicos, les faltan capitalistas serios. De vez en cuando ves proyectos de relanzamiento de marcas soviéticas con diseños de buen aspecto pero nada cuaja. Y en material ferroviario tienen una enorme tradición porque la URSS era muy dependiente de este modo de transporte pero tampoco salen a los mercadosz hasta se les ha colado Siemens en los trenes de AV. Ahora que están desarrollado una red de AV lo suyo es que se vean sus productos. Es verdad que construir marca cuesta ,pero es una cosa sorprendente que Rusia se haya quedado tan atrás en sectores en los que conserva un nivel. Ya en maquinaria para minería no tengo ni idea de cómo andan, pero lo suyo sería financiar un cluster industrial nacional, en general los países construyen industrias relacionadas con sus especialidades y Rusia tiene capacidades muy infrautilizadas.



Lo de los coches y trenes tiene un fácil explicación: Están con tecnología de hace 20 años o más. Hoy día lo top en automoción es el consumo de gasolina, y en esto es complicado superar a las marcas europeas y sobre todo japonesas.


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Bueno, esos sobrecostes son una forma de financiar el Área 51.



Y alguna cosita más . Al final la corrupción se cuela por donde menos controles haya. En España la mayor corrupción real son las contrataciones de personal de forma clientelar por autonomías y ayuntamientos , en Usa son los presupuestos de defensa y de las agencias de inteligencia (que a todo esto han sido incapaces de ofrecer un relato sobre la pandemia y no lo fueron de advertir sobre ella, curioso).


----------



## otroyomismo (13 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Al parecer, los estadounidenses supervisan cada brigada, o incluso un pelotón, de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania*
> 
> En Trekhizbenka (LNR), donde anteriormente se encontraron más de diez vehículos blindados camuflados de las AFU, los investigadores militares de la Federación Rusa con combatientes de la Milicia Popular de la república descubrieron una instalación de alojamiento temporal para nacionalistas ucranianos.
> 
> ...











Periodista francés, Regís Le Sommier, denuncia que los americanos están dirigiendo mercenarios extranjeros en Ucrania


En un fragmento de video de CNews, el periodista francés Régis Le Sommier, explica cómo acompañó a voluntarios franceses a




www.lasrepublicas.com


----------



## hartman (13 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Hay algún recuento fiable y no propagandístico de las pérdidas materiales y humanas hasta el momento ?



si pones medios de occidente te van a decir millones de soldados rusos y 0 ucranianos si pones medios rusos 0 bajas rusas y millones de soldados ucranianos.
oh wait que no se puede ver medios rusos en este pais tan democratico.


----------



## Teuro (13 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Qué es BBC? Una hamburguesa?



Pues ni idea, pero según funciona la mente de los conspiranoicos bien podría significar "Big black cock". 

PD: No recuerdo bien el orden de los adjetivos en inglés, pero "intuitivamente" creo que es así.


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y mientras los anglosajones dando muestras de lo que nos respetan:



El tontolaba que se declara prootanico y sionista no sabe que Uk es de la otan, y no le respetan XD


rejon dijo:


>



Claro que no existe, como buenos presstitutes el dinero primero y la verdad al baul del olvido, porque les han pillado con el carrito del helado cabron hijo de la gran puta


----------



## Expected (13 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Tranvía de Finlandia .
> 
> “Putin Perra”
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1024060



Lo bueno...es que en unos meses con un visado ruso...podremos ir a las antiguas Suecia y Finlandia, ahora nuevas repúblicas rusas del Norte.


----------



## Simo Hayha (13 Abr 2022)

Los presidentes de Polonia, lituania, estonia y letonia con Zelensky. Y nuestros retrasados diciendo el primer día que HÉROE Zelensky se había ido a Polonia, como si él fuese un perro cobarde como ellos, o como el cochino. Zelensky es un HÉROE que permanece junto a su pueblo que sufre. Como HÉROES son los dirigentes del mundo libre que toman riesgos para mostrarle su apoyo en Kiev.

No os quepa duda que Ucrania, con nuestro apoyo, va a desnazificar a toda la cochinada rusa.


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo de los coches y trenes tiene un fácil explicación: Están con tecnología de hace 20 años o más. Hoy día lo top en automoción es el consumo de gasolina, y en esto es complicado superar a las marcas europeas y sobre todo japonesas.



Ya. Pero las mejoras en el automóvil ya son asintóticas y se pueden quemar etapas al estilo coreano comprando tecnología al comienzo. Y meterse en mercados con menos regulaciones sobre emisiones, por ejemplo. Irán tiene una industria automovilística grande (aunque no con producto propio) porque , al tener tantas cosas en contra, un pilar de la legitimidad de su régimen es dar coche y energía barata a su población.

Rusia no digo que pueda pretender ser una nueva Alemania enl automovilístico pero al menos ser capaces de resucitar marcas de la era soviética con tecnología moderna y copar su propio mercado nacional sí es algo que podrían intentar. O aprovechar el viejo mito del Niva y construir coches simples y fiables para determinados mercados.

Pero claro, no se como funciona la industria en Rusia, debe ser muy difícil arrancar y financiar cualquier proyecto .

Y en el ferrocarril pocos secretos hay, los chinos se han colado en África y América básicamente ofreciendo buenos precios , que en realidad es lo crucial en este material porque el coste energético no es tan elevado como en el automóvil.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es curioso el baremo ruso de los misiles balísticos y su ley del embudo. Es inaceptable que hayan nukes en Polonia y Ucrania, que dejan a Moscú a 600km de distancia, pero es totalmente lógico tener nukes en Kaliningrado, a 500km de Berlín, o cuando pueda en Serbia, a 400 km de Roma.



En Kaliningrado no hay nukes, pero de haberlas habido continua siendo mucho más razonable que haya nukes rusas en suelo soberano ruso que nukes norteamericanas en suelo ucraniano, es decir, nukes USA en el otro lado del planeta.

Por otro lado, Rusia no tiene otra cosa que hacer que nukear a sus vecinos europeos... Muchas películas habeis visto y, lamentablemente, todas ellas norteamericanas.


----------



## MiguelLacano (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Zhukov (13 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Hay algún recuento fiable y no propagandístico de las pérdidas materiales y humanas hasta el momento ?



Los partes oficiales tanto del ejército ruso como de las repúblicas son fiables. Por experiencia y comparativa histórica puedo asegurar que aún contando con las imprecisiones inevitables de la "niebla de guerra" son muy aproximados.

Además sólo dan información verificada, cadáveres que recogen en el campo de batalla, material destruido o capturado. Al principio de la operación también admitieron bajas propias, que como eran pocas podían admitir una verdad incómoda, que había una proporción elevada de muertos a heridos

Para dar una idea, Ucrania sufre mil bajas diarias. Y del material han sido destruidas ya tres cuartas partes de los blindados y artillería, y ya no les queda aviación.

Para más detalles consulta los partes de mi blog, en mi firma. Cuando ha sido posible he publicado recuentos de bajas.









Guerra en Ucrania - War in Ukraine


Lo que no quieren que sepas sobre la guerra 2014-2022? - Informes de guerra desde el lado ruso - War reports and military analysis from Russian sources - La Horrible Realidad™




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)

Posible primer uso del obús autopropulsado 155mm SpGH Zuzana eslovaco en Ucrania.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Los presidentes de Polonia, lituania, estonia y letonia con Zelensky. Y nuestros retrasados diciendo el primer día que HÉROE Zelensky se había ido a Polonia, como si él fuese un perro cobarde como ellos, o como el cochino. Zelensky es un HÉROE que permanece junto a su pueblo que sufre. Como HÉROES son los dirigentes del mundo libre que toman riesgos para mostrarle su apoyo en Kiev.
> 
> No os quepa duda que Ucrania, con nuestro apoyo, va a desnazificar a toda la cochinada rusa.



Zelenski regresó a Ucrania una vez los rusos abandonaron la zona de Kiev.


----------



## Argentium (13 Abr 2022)

*El ministerio de Defensa ruso dice que el puerto marítimo comercial de Mariupol está bajo pleno control – IFX*
18:59 || 13/04/2022


----------



## Charidemo (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es curioso el baremo ruso de los misiles balísticos y su ley del embudo. Es inaceptable que hayan nukes en Polonia y Ucrania, que dejan a Moscú a 600km de distancia, pero es totalmente lógico tener nukes en Kaliningrado, a 500km de Berlín, o cuando pueda en Serbia, a 400 km de Roma.



Es como Israel, que tiene varias decenas de nukes pero no quiere que Irán tenga.


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Es como Israel, que tiene varias decenas de nukes pero no quiere que Irán tenga.



No sólo no quieren, es que la próxima guerra nos la van a liar ellos. Seguramente están nerviosos con esta guerra porque necesitan a USA y a irán hay que acudir con muchos recursos y aún así pocas garantías de éxito hay.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Abr 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Periodista francés, Regís Le Sommier, denuncia que los americanos están dirigiendo mercenarios extranjeros en Ucrania
> 
> 
> En un fragmento de video de CNews, el periodista francés Régis Le Sommier, explica cómo acompañó a voluntarios franceses a
> ...



Se dio cuenta que mandan los de Xe 

Xecompany.us


----------



## Zhukov (13 Abr 2022)

Buen artículo

Cómo se preparó la trampa para Rusia y qué salió mal









КАК СОЗДАВАЛАСЬ ЛОВУШКА ДЛЯ РОССИИ И ЧТО ПОШЛО НЕ ТАК


КАК СОЗДАВАЛАСЬ ЛОВУШКА ДЛЯ РОССИИ И ЧТО ПОШЛО НЕ ТАК. ВЕСЬ РАСКЛАД СО СТОРОНЫ. По пунктам. Не претендую на точность, местами выдвигаю версии, но логика должна быть железной. Нижеизложенное подтверждается западными неофициальными экспертами и бывшими спецслужбистами, кто даёт откровенные...




antimaydan.info


----------



## thanos2 (13 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Los presidentes de Polonia, lituania, estonia y letonia con Zelensky. Y nuestros retrasados diciendo el primer día que HÉROE Zelensky se había ido a Polonia, como si él fuese un perro cobarde como ellos, o como el cochino. Zelensky es un HÉROE que permanece junto a su pueblo que sufre. Como HÉROES son los dirigentes del mundo libre que toman riesgos para mostrarle su apoyo en Kiev.
> 
> No os quepa duda que Ucrania, con nuestro apoyo, va a desnazificar a toda la cochinada rusa.



Cuántos de esta foto estarán vivos dentro de un año?


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## dabuti (13 Abr 2022)

Hasta le dieron de comer y no lo mataron.
No me lo puedo de creer.










El alcalde de Melitópol capturado por los rusos: "Me ataron las manos, me pusieron una bolsa en la cabeza y me llevaron"


Ivan Fedorov, alcalde de una ciudad del sur de Ucrania ocupada, fue capturado por soldados rusos y después liberado en un intercambio de prisioneros. Ahora trabaja desde una oficina en Zaporiyia




www.eldiario.es


----------



## mazuste (13 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Zelenski regresó a Ucrania una vez los rusos abandonaron la zona de Kiev.



Por eso el fondo de todas las fotos, con sus visitas, son estampas...


----------



## Teuro (13 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Rusia no va a "absorber" Ucrania cono USA no absorbio Japon ni Alemania, pero si impondra un regimen de desnacificacion que durara no años sino decadas
> 
> el odio de los ucranianos occidentales fue implantado por alemanes, austriacos y polacos hace mas de 100 años, la guerra solo lo saca a flote, pero cuando educas a los niños en el odio y la misantropia durante decadas, es lo que obtienes



Lo veo complicado. O implanta una dictadura o el régimen será derrocado a las dos horas de irse el último tanque. Solo le vale absorber donde haya mayoría de población prorusa y probablemente deba expulsar a parte de la población ucraniana (limpieza étnica).


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Abr 2022)

Sesión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa ruso Igor Konashenkov a las 19.00 horas del 13 de abril de 2022 sobre el progreso de la operación especial en Ucrania.

▪En la ciudad de MARIUPOL, el puerto marítimo comercial fue completamente liberado de los militantes de la formación nazi "Azov".
Todos los rehenes retenidos por los nazis en los barcos del puerto incluidos los extranjeros han sido liberados.
Los restos de las unidades de las tropas ucranianas y los nazis de "Azov" ubicados en la ciudad están cercados y privados de la oportunidad de escapar.

▪Durante el día, 36 objetivos enemigos fueron destruidos por armas de alta precisión. Entre ellos: en las poblaciones de VRUBOVKA y BERESTOVOE dos bases de reparación y dos depósitos de cohetes y armas de artillería de las brigadas mecanizadas 57 y 24 de Ucrania.
En las áreas de PAPASNAYA y BARVENKOVO cinco bastiones de unidades de la brigada mecanizada 24.
En el pueblo de CHERKASSKOE el puesto de mando del 15º regimiento de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania.
El cuartel general y el depósito de combustible de la 128.ª Brigada de Asalto de Montaña en la zona de Gulyai-Pole también fueron destruidos.

▪Aviones táctico-operativos atacaron 10 instalaciones militares de Ucrania. Entre ellos: un puesto de mando, tres depósitos de cohetes y armas de artillería así como 6 áreas de concentración de equipo militar ucraniano.

▪En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial han sido destruidos: 130 aviones, 103 helicópteros, 244 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 447 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 2173 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 243 instalaciones de lanzamiento múltiple sistemas de cohetes, 937 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros, así como 2082 unidades de vehículos militares especiales.

▪Vemos intentos de sabotaje y ataques de tropas ucranianas en el territorio de la Federación Rusa.
Si tales casos continúan, las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa atacarán los centros de toma de decisiones, incluso en Kiev, de los cuales el ejército ruso se ha abstenido hasta ahora.

#Rusia Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Abr 2022)

Recordemos que los que han montado estas guerras son los mismos que provocaron la guerra de yugoslavia


Ah y como siempre, las mentiras terminan saliendo a flote como la mierda que se huele de lejos para justificar el bombardeo a Serbia, y hasta la embajada de china en belgrado (si no recuerdo mal...) sufrio la salvajada de la puta otan







capturas de pantalla por si las moscas...lo borran


----------



## JoséBatallas (13 Abr 2022)

Nuevo material fotográfico de nuestra heroína.

Y desde aquí exijo a Rusia y Putin que vayan estudiando una localización en alguna importante plaza de Moscú para una estatua de nuestra Abuela.



























Por si alguno vive en Marte y todavía no conoce a nuestra Abuela:




Y mucho cuidado con el miserable yanki-Otan que se atreva a mancillar el honor de esta señora, que ha demostrado tener más huevos que cualquiera de nosotros. Somos pro-rusos, no dejamos a nadie atrás y vamos todos a una como en Fuenteovejuna. 

Tierra quemada, lo demás es tierra conquistada. Slava Russia, Slava Pvtin.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Abr 2022)

Rusia avisa:

Si continúan intentos de sabotaje en territorio ruso....Rusia atacará centro de toma de decisiones, incluso en Kiev.

Traducido:....os van a llover andanadas de kalibr 

Iz.ru


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)

“Ven, mujer” muestra a un soldado soviético violando a una mujer embarazada mientras sostiene un arma en su boca.

La pieza fue colocada en 2013, sin permiso, junto a un tanque soviético que conmemoraba la liberación de Gdansk.

Estuvo en exhibición durante unas horas antes de que la policía lo retirara.


----------



## Impresionante (13 Abr 2022)

. España protesta por la llegada inminente de un submarino nuclear de EE.UU. a Gibraltar

España protesta mientras practica una felación


----------



## Simo Hayha (13 Abr 2022)

Histórica rueda de prensa conjunta entre Finlandia y Suecia en la que han anunciado que en breve estarán en condiciones de enseñar modales a la cochinada

Por cierto, os adelanto que en breve la OTAN anunciará que cubrirá totalmente las espaldas de Finlandia y Suecia hasta que se formalice su adhesión. Eso es fraternidad, y no la hermandad incestuosa y demencial que los cohinos decían tener con los ucranios.


----------



## Simo Hayha (13 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Rusia avisa:
> 
> Si continúan intentos de sabotaje en territorio ruso....Rusia atacará centro de toma de decisiones, incluso en Kiev.
> 
> Traducido:....os van a llover andanadas de kalibr



Yo pensaba que los cochino-rusos controlaban su territorio. A ver si vamos a tener que empezar a pintar zonas de rusia bajo control ucranio


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## delhierro (13 Abr 2022)

Video completo de la columna que intento huir. Me pregunto donde, el frente esta a decenas de km de distancia.


----------



## ZARGON (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Omaita (13 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Rusia avisa:
> 
> Si continúan intentos de sabotaje en territorio ruso....Rusia atacará centro de toma de decisiones, incluso en Kiev.
> 
> ...




Que se deje de postureo el turcochino de una puta vez. Que le meta un Nuke táctico por el culo a taconeski... Me están inflando los cojones los rusos con esta mierda de pantomima pa dejarme sin gasolina


----------



## Ramonmo (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es curioso el baremo ruso de los misiles balísticos y su ley del embudo. Es inaceptable que hayan nukes en Polonia y Ucrania, que dejan a Moscú a 600km de distancia, pero es totalmente lógico tener nukes en Kaliningrado, a 500km de Berlín, o cuando pueda en Serbia, a 400 km de Roma.



¿Eso de las nukes en Kaliningrado está acreditado? Lo estuve mirando y no vi que fuera algo seguro, más bien parecían especulaciones fundadas en que habían construido allí un tipo de edificio especial, pero no encontré nada concluyente.


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo veo complicado. O implanta una dictadura o el régimen será derrocado a las dos horas de irse el último tanque. Solo le vale absorber donde haya mayoría de población prorusa y probablemente deba expulsar a parte de la población ucraniana (limpieza étnica).



Sí. Ahí se montará un lío como en Abjasia y en Osetia del Sur. Será un estado nuevo reconocido por muy pocos, Kosovo a base de presión diplomática lo reconocen bastantes estados (aunque muchos importantes no) y aún así es un desastre que en realidad no es un estado sino una mafia que vive de subsidios. Es muy difícil parir estados sin consenso global y esto es lo que se está rompiendo en esta nueva guerra fría.
Como ahora hay follón en bastantes lugares quizá sería el momento de una conferencia internacional que con buena voluntad aborde el tema. Pero no parece muy viable porque el mundo está lleno de ambiciones nacionales, a veces legítimas, pisoteadas, como la de los kurdos.
E irán creciendo los problemas porque en Oriente Medio el mapa a saber si es definitivo, que la guerra que se planea contra Irán va a liar muchas cosas.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (13 Abr 2022)

¿destruida?

¿Cómo lo sabes?

Siquera sabes si ha habido impacto directo

Creo que no conoces bien como funciona una carga hueca y su capacidad de destrucción

las cargas huecas hacen unos agujeritos de 1 cm de diametro en el blindaje y poco mas

tiene una masa exposiva conformada de 2,5 kg, sin apenas metralla.

Incluso un impacto directo no garantiza necesariamente la total destruccion, siquiera daños graves,


----------



## Von Rudel (13 Abr 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> De acuerdo, únicamente decir que se olvidó de Japón, cronológicamente más o menos entre Alemania y la URSS.




Japon intentaba un Imperio Talasocratico en el pacifico. No quería meterse en el continente. Como si lo intento la España Imperial con Carlos I y Felipe II. Pero aun así se lo cargaron cuando daba señales que empezaba a ser una molestia para el dominio del pacifico.


Siempre actuan de la misma manera.


----------



## Teuro (13 Abr 2022)

Madafaca dijo:


> Entre los 50 y la caída de la URSS, se llegó a creer (o se quiso que así se creyera) que el Ejército Rojo tenía un poderío blindado invencible que le permitiría cabalgar por las llanuras centroeuropeas sin que nadie les pudiera detener.
> 
> La mentira mas grande jamás contada.



Decían otra más gorda: "Somos comunistas".


----------



## delhierro (13 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Rusia avisa:
> 
> Si continúan intentos de sabotaje en territorio ruso....Rusia atacará centro de toma de decisiones, incluso en Kiev.
> 
> ...



Estos ataques se veian venir, ya lo comentamos. Era mejor mantener una franja porque esto es una guerra, y los ucraninaos atacarian en cuanto pudiaran. Eso de incluso en Kiev es un poco de Gila. No se no me imagino a lso yanquis en sus invasiones dejando pasearse al cabecilla enemigo para dar moral a sus tropas. A Sadam y a Gadafi les bombardearon 20 veces, vale con una punteria pesima matando a familiares, civiles, los nietos etc.. pero no les dejaron en paz ni un momento.


----------



## apocalippsis (13 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> En Kaliningrado no hay nukes, pero de haberlas habido continua siendo mucho más razonable que haya nukes rusas en suelo soberano ruso que nukes norteamericanas en suelo ucraniano, es decir, nukes USA en el otro lado del planeta.
> 
> Por otro lado, Rusia no tiene otra cosa que hacer que nukear a sus vecinos europeos... Muchas películas habeis visto y, lamentablemente, todas ellas norteamericanas.



Ya claro *los piratas* van en su bañera-islita de un lado a otro del mundo.


----------



## delhierro (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Decían otra más gorda: "Somos comunistas".



No era una mentira hasta los 80, por eso los curritos de occidente tenemos medicos, vacaciones pagadas ( los yanquis no les pillaba lejos ) , y muchos derechos que van desapareciendo. Sin miedo, todo pa mi. El señor feudal respeta más si hay con quien aliarse.


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)

*Zelenski pide más armamento y advierte de que la guerra está "lejos de terminar"*
El presidente ucraniano, Volodomir Zelenski, ha pedido el envío de más armamento para seguir haciendo frente a la invasión rusa y ha advertido que *"la guerra está lejos de terminar"* y que lo que se ha vivido hasta ahora ha sido "solo la primera ronda".

"Varios expertos aseguraron que Ucrania no aguantaría más de una semana. No solo hemos detenido al ejército ruso sino que lo hemos hecho retroceder. Pero nuestra guerra está lejos de terminar", dijo Zelenski en un mensaje difundido a través de Telegram, informa Efe.

Zelenski reiteró también su vieja advertencia de que si Vladímir Putin no es detenido en Ucrania continuará su expansión agrediendo a otros países.

"Rusia no contempla detenerse en Ucrania. La propaganda rusa declara abiertamente que Europa es el próximo objetivo lógico", dijo.


----------



## Jotagb (13 Abr 2022)

En la ciudad rumana de Iasi, la policía acudió rápidamente a la llamada: la letra "Z" colgaba en la ventana del campus universitario.




Resultó que el estudiante pasó el rato para secar una toalla con una imagen de un caballo en un establo con una puerta característica.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (13 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . España protesta por la llegada inminente de un submarino nuclear de EE.UU. a Gibraltar
> 
> España protesta mientras practica una felación



hezpaña es como cualquiera de las tias que salen en los videos de la pagina efukt
lol


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Bishop (13 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Aqui te censuran canales que no quieren que veas, l*a redes sociales te banean si no dices algo que les guste* ¿Esto es libertad de opinión? detenerte? Si tuvieramos un conflicto armado en España por ejemplo una guerra con Marruecos y salieras a protestar a favor de Marruecos vaya que ibas a la trena, vivimos en un espejismo democratico.



Te banean o te censuran... y/o como mees fuera del tiesto en según que temas "sagrados", *te cancelan*. Y los imbéciles aplaudiéndolo. No se dan cuenta de la gravedad y lo distópico del asunto. De peli de ciencia ficción haciéndose realidad.


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)

*ONU: Un alto el fuego con fines humanitarios "no parece posible actualmente" en Ucrania.*
El secretario general de la ONU, Antonio Guterres, aseguró el miércoles que "un alto el fuego general" con fines humanitarios* "no parece posible actualmente"* en Ucrania, un objetivo que había pedido recientemente a un adjunto enviado a Moscú.

"Es lo que invocábamos, por razones humanitarias, pero esto no parece posible", dijo tras reconocer que la ONU sigue esperando respuestas de Rusia a sus propuestas concretas para la evacuación de civiles y garantizar el envío de ayuda humanitaria a zonas en guerra.


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Abr 2022)

❗ Situación en Mariupol a las 20.00 horas del 13 de abril de 2022

▪El Ministerio de Defensa ruso confirmó oficialmente la liberación del puerto marítimo de Mariupol en el distrito de Primorsky.
Quedan focos separados de resistencia en la calle Lunin y al final de la calle Nakhimov.

▪A pesar de la rendición de más de mil infantes de marina en el MMK de Ilyich en el distrito de Kalmiussky aún quedan centros separados de resistencia de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la zona del complejo.

▪No hay cambios significativos en el distrito de Levoberezhny y en el territorio de Azovstal.

#mapa #Mariupol #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## NPI (13 Abr 2022)

@Disturbed      COVIDIANO, TOTALITARIO, TRAGACIONISTA y ATLANTISTA


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es curioso el baremo ruso de los misiles balísticos y su ley del embudo. Es inaceptable que hayan nukes en Polonia y Ucrania, que dejan a Moscú a 600km de distancia, pero es totalmente lógico tener nukes en Kaliningrado, a 500km de Berlín, o cuando pueda en Serbia, a 400 km de Roma.



Pero que simples sois los grafenados
tu argumento parte de un error primario que lo invalida por completo
es inaceptable que haya nukes ESTADOUNIDENSES a 600 km de distancia de Moscú, cuando las de Rusia están a miles de km de distancia de W Washington PUNTO
Europa sólo se comporta com como un mero peón sin valor, y asi se le trata en este juego.









3 tardes más de economía. España ante el abismo


Descubra la travesía de las últimas 4 décadas de España hacia su ruina económica , las causas, los culpables ,y las posibles soluciones




miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)

El ejercito ruso no ha ganado una guerra desde la II Mundial, y ya sabemos como lo hizo. Eso si, destroza los paises a distancia, destruye las ciudades hasta los cimientos y luego suele entrar la soldadesca tártara para violar y rapiñar lo que pueda.


----------



## Teuro (13 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Por otro lado, Rusia no tiene otra cosa que hacer que nukear a sus vecinos europeos... Muchas películas habeis visto y, lamentablemente, todas ellas norteamericanas.



Si no fuera eso tendría 300 nukes en vez de ¡5.000!. Más que nadie y solo es para decir "si caigo yo, cae la humanidad". Es una sociedad totalmente tóxica.


----------



## dabuti (13 Abr 2022)

¿Entonces, tras la rendición de 1.000 ucros, la acería Illich ya está controlada y solo queda la acería azovstal para controlar totalmente Marioupol?


----------



## Teuro (13 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> No sólo no quieren, es que la próxima guerra nos la van a liar ellos. Seguramente están nerviosos con esta guerra porque necesitan a USA y a irán hay que acudir con muchos recursos y aún así pocas garantías de éxito hay.



Si Ucrania con 40 millones de habitantes está siendo un plato casi imposible de digerir para Rusia con 144 millones y "supuestamente" el segundo ejército del mundo, pues nada, a probar con Irán que solo tiene 84 millones de habitantes y en el que todas las simulaciones hechas por EEUU lo dan como imposible de invadir o derrotar.


----------



## NPI (13 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Tus últimos post tienen muchos condicionales… y los condicionales (supongo que sabrás lo que son) no dejan de ser, en ocasiones, deseos más que realidades…



FICCIÓN = REALIDAD


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Si Ucrania con 40 millones de habitantes está siendo un plato casi imposible de digerir para Rusia con 144 millones y "supuestamente" el segundo ejército del mundo, pues nada, a probar con Irán que solo tiene 84 millones de habitantes y en el que todas las simulaciones hechas por EEUU lo dan como imposible de invadir o derrotar.



Pues Israel quiere y los deseos de Israel son órdenes para el muñeco de la Casa Blanca. No sé bien cómo pero la van a liar.


----------



## Alvin Red (13 Abr 2022)

Alemania no le sienta bien estar a malas con el Oso.

DAX cayendo y los ucranianos pidiendo:


----------



## Billy Ray (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Teuro (13 Abr 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> ¿Eso de las nukes en Kaliningrado está acreditado? Lo estuve mirando y no vi que fuera algo seguro, más bien parecían especulaciones fundadas en que habían construido allí un tipo de edificio especial, pero no encontré nada concluyente.



De 2016.









Los misiles con capacidades nucleares que Rusia está desplegando en Kaliningrado, el enclave que tiene en plena Unión Europea - BBC News Mundo


El despliegue de misiles balísticos con capacidades nucleares en el enclave ruso de Kaliningrado este fin de semana ha encendido las señales de alarma en los países del Báltico así como entre los otros miembros de la OTAN. ¿Qué busca Moscú con la medida?




www.bbc.com


----------



## fulcrum29smt (13 Abr 2022)

Madafaca dijo:


> Entre los 50 y la caída de la URSS, se llegó a creer (o se quiso que así se creyera) que el Ejército Rojo tenía un poderío blindado invencible que le permitiría cabalgar por las llanuras centroeuropeas sin que nadie les pudiera detener.
> 
> La mentira mas grande jamás contada.



Que pena que no se encuentre por Internet el documento del Orbat del Pacto de Varsovia en 1989 que se desclasificó, lo he estado buscando pero no lo encuentro.

Solo te digo una cosa, con armas convencionales hubieran llegado hasta Lisboa, con tiempo eso si, pero hubieran llegado dada la superioridad que tenía en tanques, vehículos blindados y artillería.

De hecho ese documento de la OTAN reconocía que la única manera que tenían de pararlos era mediante el lanzamiento de bombas nucleares tácticas en Alemania para destruir las formaciones blindadas Soviéticas y de otros paises del Pacto de Varsovia.

Además, se hubieran llevado muchas sorpresitas como sucedió cuando se evaluó el material Soviético tras la caida de la Unión Soviética.


----------



## ccartech (13 Abr 2022)

Rusia está recibiendo armas de Irán y Egipto entregará cazabombarderos a Ucrania


Las milicias shiítas protegidas del régimen de Teherán transfirieron baterías antimisiles a los rusos con el consentimiento de los generales de la Guardia Republicana. El gobierno de El Cairo envía aviones MIG29 a Kiev. A cambio, Estados Unidos le entregará modernos F-16




www.infobae.com


----------



## Ramonmo (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> De 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Misiles con *capacidades* nucleares, no con *cabezas *nucleares, hay una gran diferencia. Que los Iskander están en Kaliningrado sí que está reconocido, y parece ser que eso no viola ningún tratado.


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)

Pues yo por los comentarios que veo y por toda la prensa me parece que estás equivocado. 

Los bulos son del genocida hijoPutin, sus oligarcas y algún que otro vocero de este foro.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Estos ataques se veian venir, ya lo comentamos. Era mejor mantener una franja porque esto es una guerra, y los ucraninaos atacarian en cuanto pudiaran. Eso de incluso en Kiev es un poco de Gila. No se no me imagino a lso yanquis en sus invasiones dejando pasearse al cabecilla enemigo para dar moral a sus tropas. A Sadam y a Gadafi les bombardearon 20 veces, vale con una punteria pesima matando a familiares, civiles, los nietos etc.. pero no les dejaron en paz ni un momento.



Supongo que no quieren liquidar a los negociadores. Pero se están cansando de tonterías.

Mejor tener negociando a alguien aunque sea actor.
Y tanto viajecito de políticos a Kiev....

Le han dado oportunidad de poder rendirse y aceptar condiciones decentes, pero el títere erre que erre como los niños chiquitos.

Cualquier día en directo vemos volar misiles con políticos, estilo Barón de Munchhansen


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Que pena que no se encuentre por Internet el documento del Orbat del Pacto de Varsovia en 1989 que se desclasificó, lo he estado buscando pero no lo encuentro.
> 
> Solo te digo una cosa, con armas convencionales hubieran llegado hasta Lisboa, con tiempo eso si, pero hubieran llegado dada la superioridad que tenía en tanques, vehículos blindados y artillería.
> 
> ...



El plan era usar las penínsulas del Sur para replegarse ,no?


----------



## ATDTn (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> De 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Capacidad nuclear es como decir una amenaza de una amenaza.

A ver. El problema es que poner más bombas solo hace que se fabriquen más y se mejoren los vectores.

Venir diciendo gilipolleces como Sean Penn no ayuda a nadie, solo quedan como lo que son.
Y a pocos les indigna.


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)

El hijoPutin y su círculo más estrecho, integrado fundamentalmente por ex miembros de la KGB, han saqueado Rusia, han montado un gobierno que funciona como una auténtica mafia y que mantiene una estrecha alianza con el crimen organizado, han corrompido el sistema judicial, el parlamento, las elecciones... Todo. 

Y, también, relata cómo buena parte de ese dinero sucio ha sido empleado por el Kremlin para socavar y corromper las instituciones democráticas de Occidente.


----------



## NPI (13 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Los de las identificaciones destruidas sin uniformes es probable que sean azovitas.



Ocultan sus crímenes de guerra (ropa de civil, uniformes "quemados/destruidos" y tarjetas de identificación "arrancadas/destruidas").


----------



## ProfeInsti (13 Abr 2022)

* Putin: "la Guerra seguirá hasta controlar el Donbás".
* Zelenski veta la visita del Presidente de Alemania.
* Putin: "Las negociaciones están en un callejón sin salida".
* El número de tanques rusos perdidos en Ucrania es de 471 más
de un tercio del total.
* Ni EEUU, ni Europa, van a permitir que se quede con el Donbas.
* Han entrado en Ucrania 3.000 misiles Javelin, y 2.000 Stinger.
* Mil soldados ucranianos se han rendido en Mariúpol.


----------



## lasoziedad (13 Abr 2022)

*Scholz, irritado por la frustrada visita del presidente alemán a Ucrania*

El presidente de Alemania habría querido visitar Ucrania y el hecho de no haber sido recibido allí fue "*irritante*", dijo el *canciller Olaf Scholz *a la radio pública _RBB_, añadiendo que él mismo no tenía planes inmediatos de visitar Kiev. "Al presidente *le habría gustado ir a Ucrania* y haber visitado al presidente", dijo Scholz. "Habría sido bueno recibirlo. No quiero hacer más comentarios. Es un un poco irritante, *para ser educado*".


----------



## Azog el Profanador (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Elimina (13 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> En la ciudad rumana de Iasi, la policía acudió rápidamente a la llamada: la letra "Z" colgaba en la ventana del campus universitario.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1024111
> 
> ...



Uyyyyy... alguien ha visto a alguien provocando a alguien...


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)

Si esta carnicería la estuviese causando hoy EE UU en Europa tendríamos a toda la comparsa del `No a la guerra¿ asaltando el Congreso. Ahora, con la boca cerrada viendo cómo los rusos masacran a los ucranianos y destruyen su país. 

Se merecen un Goya


----------



## SPQR (13 Abr 2022)

Parece Mariupol.





Los de Oryx, cifran en 500 blindados, las perdidas rusas confirmadas "visualmente".



**


----------



## delhierro (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Si no fuera eso tendría 300 nukes en vez de ¡5.000!. Más que nadie y solo es para decir "si caigo yo, cae la humanidad". Es una sociedad totalmente tóxica.



Hombre, yo diria que el toxico es el que te obliga a tenerlas.

Te pondre un ejemplo , los norcoreanos no las tenian. Una vez por un puto arbol en la zona desmilitarizada se armo un follo, los del norte ganaron una pelea y hubo algunos muertos. Volvieron a intentar cortar el arbol pero con los b52 amenazando con armas atomicas a un pais que no las tenia. Esa politica deja dos opciones, los cobardes se arrodillan, pero los que tiene narices se vuelven duros, muy duros. Y si, estan dispuestos a empatar para que tu no los arrolles.


----------



## piru (13 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Nuevo material fotográfico de nuestra heroína.
> 
> Y desde aquí exijo a Rusia y Putin que vayan estudiando una localización en alguna importante plaza de Moscú para una estatua de nuestra Abuela.
> 
> ...




Supongo que la inteligencia rusa ya la estará buscando y también a los ukras que le pisotearon la bandera.
Sería un puntazo hacer desfilar a esos ukras en la Plaza Roja con la bandera de la babuska


----------



## lasoziedad (13 Abr 2022)

*El suministro de armas a Ucrania podría provocar una tercera guerra mundial, según el ex asesor militar de Angela Merkel*

Erich Vad, antiguo asesor militar de la ex canciller alemana Angela Merkel, considera que el *suministro de armas a Ucrania convierte a las naciones implicadas en esta situación en parte del conflicto*. Este hecho, en opinión de este experto,* abre* potencialmente el *camino a una posible tercera guerra mundial,* según recoge El Mundo.

"En este momento estamos asistiendo a mucha retórica de guerra. Es con buenas intenciones, pero *el camino al infierno, como sabemos, siempre está pavimentado con buenas intenciones",* asegura Erich Vlad, quien insiste en que los Gobiernos occidentales y los medios de comunicación están empleando una *"excesiva narrativa bélica".*

"Si no queremos la tercera guerra mundial, tarde o temprano *hay que salir de esta lógica de escalada militar y empezar a negociar"*, explica el militar alemán en El Mundo.


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (13 Abr 2022)

¿Soy yo, o el nivel de los tweets pro-ukro es realmente bajo?
No hablo ya de los argumentos de quienes los repostean aqui, sino del material original. Es de una calidad propagandística pésima.


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Si esta carnicería la estuviese causando hoy EE UU en Europa tendríamos a toda la comparsa del `No a la guerra¿ asaltando el Congreso. Ahora, con la boca cerrada viendo cómo los rusos masacran a los ucranianos y destruyen su país.
> 
> Se merecen un Goya



¿Cuantas sanciones han recibido los Bastardos por Afganistan, Yugoslavia, Iraq, Libia o Siria? ¿Ninguna? Que sorpercha.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Abr 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> ¿Soy yo, o el nivel de los tweets pro-ukro es realmente bajo?
> No hablo ya de los argumentos de quienes los repostean aqui, sino del material original. Es de una calidad propagandística pésima.



Van perdiendo, ya tienen suficiente con estar atrincherados y que no les frían con los misiles.


----------



## Evangelion (13 Abr 2022)

Segun ORYX llegan a mas de 500 los tanques rusos perdisos confirmados visualmente.
De ellos 200 capturados, (creo que podrían poner en marcha hasta la mitad de ellos, cubriendo casi los perdidos por Ucrania)








Attack On Europe: Documenting Russian Equipment Losses During The 2022 Russian Invasion Of Ukraine







www.oryxspioenkop.com




*Tanks (505, of which destroyed: 256, damaged: 9, abandoned: 40, captured: 200)*


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (13 Abr 2022)

La conozco. 
Asi es la guerra de verdad
No siempre se gana, como en la peliculas, ni se vuelve al principio de la mision como en los videojuegos. 
La guerra significa muerte y destruccion y asumir bajas si se quiere ganar
Lo importante es saber analizar bien el balance daños/beneficio
Es dificil de racionalizar, pero solo asi es posible ver la guerra de una forma objetiva


----------



## lasoziedad (13 Abr 2022)

*Prohíben las actividades de la OSCE en Lugansk desde el 30 de abril*

La república popular de Lugansk, en el este de Ucrania y cuya independencia fue reconocida por el Kremlin en febrero, anunció hoy que p*rohibirá las actividades de la Organización para la Seguridad y Cooperación en Europa *(OSCE) *a partir del 30 de abril.

"He tomado la decisión de prohibir las actividades de la misión especial de supervisión de la OSCE"*, anunció Leonid Pasechnik, líder separatista prorruso en Lugansk, en su canal de Telegram.

Pasechnik explicó que, pese al fin del mandato de dicha misión que se ocupaba de controlar el alto el fuego en la línea de separación del Donbás desde la firma de los Acuerdos de paz de Minsk de febrero de 2015, la misión *decidió "unilateralmente" continuar sus actividades en la región.*

Además, le acusó de *crear en las capitales europeas "una imagen negativa de Rusia y las repúblicas populares de Lugansk y Donetsk"*. "Hasta el 30 de abril todos los miembros de la misión deben abandonar el territorio de la república popular de Lugansk", advirtió.


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)

Otra fosa común descubierta en Bucha, informa Ukraininan @*suspi*lne_news
. Se presumen enterrados "entre 40 y 60 cuerpos". Esta es la tercera fosa común y siguen contando. Recuerde: hace menos de 2 meses, esta era una comunidad pacífica que se ocupaba de su vida diaria.


----------



## Burbujístico (13 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Noto en mi timeline de Twitter una caída masiva de tweets sobre la guerra en Ucrania, ¿Alguien lo ha notado también?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En los canales de TV de RTVE han eliminado la banderita de los cojones  que tenian puesta al lado de la mosca desde el inicio de la invasión. No le debe de ir muy bien al régimen maidanero si hacen eso.

Enviat des del meu POCOPHONE F1 usant Tapatalk


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Abr 2022)

Hilo explicando porque los bizantinos van en Azovstal con pies de plomo:


----------



## Expected (13 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Supongo que la inteligencia rusa ya la estará buscando y también a los ukras que le pisotearon bandera.
> Sería un puntazo hacer desfilar a esos ukras en la Plaza Roja con la bandera de la babuska
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1024189



Y la babuska dónde está?. Pero qué grande coño....como le devuelve la comida al otro y le dice que se la lleve y que deje de pisotear la bandera. A esta señora y a su marido hay que llevarla a una residencia de hiperlujo en el mar Báltico pagada por RF y los Oligarcas. Espero que no se la hayan cargado.


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Abr 2022)

Algo grande va a pasar en Rusia:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Abr 2022)

La región de Lviv recibió 95 toneladas de patatas de siembra de Francia.

Wz.lviv.ua

Veo hambre, mucha hambre.


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Abr 2022)

La Madre Rusia contra los rebanacuellos rubios.


----------



## Expected (13 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Algo grande va a pasar en Rusia:



Ja ja....la bandera....tremendos


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Abr 2022)

Ucraina está formando 3 batallones con presos por delitos graves para impedir la salida de civiles de Karkov

Tasa.ru


----------



## Octubrista (13 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> La región de Lviv recibió 95 toneladas de patatas de siembra de Francia.
> 
> Wz.lviv.ua
> 
> Veo hambre, mucha hambre.



No habrá hombres ni mujeres para trabajar la tierra en Ucrania, y además el gasóleo será caro y escaso.

Que tenga necesidad de importar patatas es descriptivo del esquema actual de la distribución y logística alimenticia.

Por otra parte, tratarán de meter armamento en Ucrania con esas excusas y mercancías.


----------



## No al NOM (13 Abr 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> ¿Soy yo, o el nivel de los tweets pro-ukro es realmente bajo?
> No hablo ya de los argumentos de quienes los repostean aqui, sino del material original. Es de una calidad propagandística pésima.



Siguen muy penosos, mira Marca cada día mintiendo acusando de violaciones a niñas










Niñas y jóvenes ucranianas se rapan la cabeza al cero para no ser violadas por tropas rusas


El Ejército ruso arrasa con todo. Y las mujeres son objetivo. Por el asunto de las violaciones. Unicef y ONU Mujeres han alertado en el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU sobre la situ




www.marca.com


----------



## John Nash (13 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ucraina está formando 3 batallones con presos por delitos graves para impedir la salida de civiles de Karkov
> 
> Tasa.ru



Total, las violaciones y crímenes se los atribuyen a los rusos y ya.
Lo curioso es que parecía que se conformaban con atar a los delincuentes y criminales con cinta adhesiva a las farolas.
A lo mejor es que no se trataba de eso...


----------



## hartman (13 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ucraina está formando 3 batallones con presos por delitos graves para impedir la salida de civiles de Karkov
> 
> Tasa.ru



vereis cuando tras la guerra pululen por europa occidental con armas y experiencia asaltando casas y robando vamos cosas chulisimas.


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)

Efectivamente..... 

Los carros que arden no son rusos. 
Los rusos no tienen ninguna pérdida. 
Los rusos hace ya semanas que tomaron Kiev y se anexionaron el país entero. 
Los soldados rusos no dicen ni palabrotas. 
La población rusa vive en la abundancia y allí todo el mundo es feliz. 
Las películas rusas y la literatura rusa son ejemplos de felicidad absoluta. 
En Rusia todos los estudiantes sacan notas altísimas porque la educación es resplandeciente. 
Rusia es el cielo en la tierra. 
Rusia es eterna. 

Pero los medios Occidentales no nos dejan ver todas estas verdades.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Abr 2022)

Palacio presidencial de Zelensky posible objetivo.....se considerará un "azote educativo".

Mk.ru

Ja,ja,ja esa es la palabra utilizada literal


----------



## No al NOM (13 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Total, las violaciones y crímenes se los atribuyen a los rusos y ya.
> Lo curioso es que parecía que se conformaban con atar a los delincuentes y criminales con cinta adhesiva a las farolas.
> A lo mejor es que no se trataba de eso...



Jugar con la mentira no tiene peligro, hasta que aparezcan chechenos en platós de televisión cortando cabezas por tanta mentira. En Francia hay miles de ellos ya


----------



## John Nash (13 Abr 2022)

Finlandia decidirá en cuestión de semanas si pide entrar en la OTAN


Putin ha amenazado en varias ocasiones con que habrá consecuencias si los países nórdicos comienzan el proceso de adhesión




www.abc.es





Estos países ya estaban otanizados antes de entrar en la OTAN. Han sido asimilados por el capitalismo liberal y convenientemente globalizados.
Allá ellos con su suicidio económico y social.


----------



## katiuss (13 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> vereis cuando tras la guerra pululen por europa occidental con armas y experiencia asaltando casas y robando vamos cosas chulisimas.



Tranki que los comunistas van a traer la ilustración al toda Europa...


----------



## John Nash (13 Abr 2022)

*Le Pen promete sacar a Francia del Mando Aliado de la OTAN y acercarse a Rusia.*










La guerra de Ucrania, en directo


Ucrania estudia 5.600 posibles casos de crímenes de guerra




www.abc.es


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)

*Es "correcto" hablar de "genocidio" en Ucrania, dice el primer ministro de Canadá.*
El primer ministro canadiense, *Justin Trudeau*, ha dicho este miércoles que es "correcto" describir los ataques de Rusia en Ucrania como "genocidio", uniéndose al presidente de Estados Unidos, *Joe Biden*, que utilizó el mismo término un día antes.

"Es absolutamente correcto que cada vez *más gente hable y utilice la palabra genocidio* en términos de lo que Rusia está haciendo; lo que Vladimir Putin ha hecho", dijo Trudeau a periodistas en Quebec.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (13 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> *Le Pen promete sacar a Francia del Mando Aliado de la OTAN y acercarse a Rusia.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



John, a esta la vuelan.


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> *Le Pen promete sacar a Francia del Mando Aliado de la OTAN y acercarse a Rusia.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habrá atentado electroal en París la próxima semana ?


----------



## John Nash (13 Abr 2022)

Pour des soutiens de Jean-Luc Mélenchon, l’impossibilité du vote pour Emmanuel Macron


Parmi les personnalités publiques soutenant le candidat de La France insoumise arrivé troisième du premier tour de l’élection présidentielle, le refus de glisser un bulletin Macron s’exprime haut et fort, au nom du refus des « leçons de morale » et de la brutalité perçue du président sortant.




www.lemonde.fr





Un 20% de los electores de Melenchon votará por Marine y un 41% se abstendrá.


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)

*Los presidentes de Polonia y países bálticos visitan las zonas destruidas en Kiev.*
Los presidentes de *Polonia, Andrzej Dud;, Estonia, Alar Karis; Lituania, Gitanas Nauseda, y Letonia, Egils Levits,* visitaron este miércoles las zonas destruidas por las tropas rusas en la región de Kiev en un viaje de solidaridad con Ucrania.

Posteriormente, los cuatro mandatarios se reunieron con el presidente de Ucrania, *Volodimir Zelenski*, quien les agradeció su solidaridad a través de las redes sociales.

"Ucrania siente *un fuerte apoyo *de parte de cada uno de ustedes", dijo Zelenski a los cuatro presidentes en un mensaje que difundió a través de su cuenta de Facebook.

El presidente lituano, por su parte, reiteró su *"apoyo total" a Ucrania*, también en nombre de los otros tres mandatarios.


----------



## Bocanegra (13 Abr 2022)

"eeuu actuará de forma decisiva si Rusia lleva misiles a Cuba o Venezuela"


o lo que es lo mismo, EEUU hará lo mismo que hace Rusia en Ucrania si Rusia hace lo que quería hacer la OTAN en Ucrania


----------



## Epicii (13 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pues Israel quiere y los deseos de Israel son órdenes para el muñeco de la Casa Blanca. No sé bien cómo pero la van a liar.



Te recuerdo que EEUU invadió exitosamente Irak...
Viendo las experiencias de las potencias en el siglo XX, en Vietnam, como en Afganistán durante la invasión soviética.
3 Factores son claves
Suministro casi irrestricto de armas del pais invadido (Vietnam, Afganistan, Ucrania)
Grado de destrucción dispuesto a infligir por la potencia invasora (Vietnam, Irak)
Determinación a pelear del pais defensor (Vietnam, Afganistan)

Irak pudo ser invadido porque no tuvo un suministro de armas masivo como (Vietnam, Afganistan 1980, o Ucrania hoy mismo)
Porque EEUU maneja los mass media, y no fue condenado por sus asesinatos masivos de civiles. (Assange lo denuncio y esta preso)
El ejercito Iraqui no mostro la determinacion necesaria para resistir una guerra prolongada (Vietcom, muyahidines, etc)


----------



## John Nash (13 Abr 2022)

Es curioso porque nunca temieron a la URSS que era mucho más hegemónica y amenazante.
Lo de ahora no tiene que ver con la historia sino con un lavado de cerebro colectivo y una subordinación forzada y forjada a golpe de dólar y coacciones.
Lo sé, lo sé, sólo repites lo que te han inculcado.


----------



## John Nash (13 Abr 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> John, a esta la vuelan.



La harían mártir. Sería peor. Pero pudiera ser. Todo se ha desmadrado.


----------



## Bocanegra (13 Abr 2022)

el alto comisionado de las Naciones Unidas para los refugiados (ACNUR) le dice al Reino Unido que deje de mandar mujeres refugiadas ucranianas solteras a casas de hombres solteros


----------



## Expected (13 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Los presidentes de Polonia y países bálticos visitan las zonas destruidas en Kiev.*
> Los presidentes de *Polonia, Andrzej Dud;, Estonia, Alar Karis; Lituania, Gitanas Nauseda, y Letonia, Egils Levits,* visitaron este miércoles las zonas destruidas por las tropas rusas en la región de Kiev en un viaje de solidaridad con Ucrania.
> 
> Posteriormente, los cuatro mandatarios se reunieron con el presidente de Ucrania, *Volodimir Zelenski*, quien les agradeció su solidaridad a través de las redes sociales.
> ...



Alguien me explica cómo en un país en guerra se van los mandatarios de turisteo?


----------



## John Nash (13 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Habrá atentado electroal en París la próxima semana ?



No sé, pero que la sociedad se está polarizando sin remedio es un hecho. Pase lo que pase el domingo 24.


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> el alto comisionado de las Naciones Unidas para los refugiados (ACNUR) le dice al Reino Unido que deje de mandar mujeres solteras a casas de hombres solteros



Hombres de qué color ? Que seguro que no es aleatoria la elección.


----------



## Bocanegra (13 Abr 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> John, a esta la vuelan.



vuelan? del verbo volar del estilo "Algo habrá que hacer con Orban"?


----------



## Expected (13 Abr 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> vuelan? del verbo volar del estilo "Algo habrá que hacer con Orban"?



Del estilo "Carrero Blanco".


----------



## John Nash (13 Abr 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> vuelan? del verbo volar del estilo "Algo habrá que hacer con Orban"?



O Carrero. Con sacos de arena extraído de túneles donde se leía USA.









Moscú acusa a la CIA del asesinato de Carrero Blanco


</b>La CIA fue cómplice del asesinato del almirante Carrero Blanco, afirmaba ayer la agencia oficial soviética Tass, basándose en informaciones del li




elpais.com


----------



## pepinox (13 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Palacio presidencial de Zelensky posible objetivo.....se considerará un "azote educativo".
> 
> Mk.ru
> 
> Ja,ja,ja esa es la palabra utilizada literal



Es que no se comprende que el Palacio Presidencial de Zelensky no haya sido convertido en un puto solar a estas alturas.

Si las americanos podían mandar misilazos al palacio de Gadaffi, a por qué los rusos no van a poder misilear a placer el palacio de Zelensky.

Estoy profundamente decepcionado con la blandenguería de Putin. Así no se ganan las guerras, joder.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (13 Abr 2022)

Esto para los propagandistas no son crímenes de guerra, son "daños colaterales"..


----------



## carlosito (13 Abr 2022)

Zelensky ha criticado como siempre que la ayuda de occidente no es suficiente, anteriormente ha resaltado esto mientras solicita a Estados Unidos unos 800 millones de dólares en helicópteros y vehículos de transporte.

Parece que los helicópteros serían tipo Mi-8 y Mi-17 que se iban a usar en Afganistán.

Independiente que sea sorprendente la resistencia al este, queda claro que sin combustible y líneas de abastecimiento, no se van a hacer contraofensivas ni un cambio en la situación actual con una infraestructura militar reducida a nada para establecer una línea de frente regular, y por último formaciones atascadas; apenas ganar tiempo y esperar que los rusos se empantanen lo cual es una gran posibilidad cierto, pero estos juegan a la cautela buscando eliminar poco a poco líneas defensivas y puntos de resistencia, minimizando riesgos de emboscadas y demás. 

Por parte de las tropas rusas es cierto que tienen dificultades de logística y transporte en áreas de por si ya extensas y el factor numérico también pesa. Por ahora el riesgo que los Ucranianos reviertan el rumbo del conflicto, o que ellos lo manejen en otro nivel, no se observa, pero es cierto que el tiempo pasa y uno tiene la inquietud sobre si será tarde para incrementar las fuerzas en el este, y aunque no muy probable, que las tropas Ucranianas resistan la embestida

Se nota que el.verdadero mando de la guerra por parte del lado Ucraniano al igual que el.manejo de las decisiones del país, es de estados unidos y la OTAN, y acciones como en el Donbass y al sur de Izyum lo demuestran que tienen reminiscencias del conflicto Sirio.

Es dudoso que termine esto antes de julio y Rusia que inició una invasión donde aunque tiene claridad en sus objetivos, no sabe cómo poder llevarlos, afronta la incertidumbre pese a que militarmente mantiene una ventaja en esta fase del conflicto. Esto es porque no es solo derrocar el gobierno neo fascista de Zelensky, sino depurar de un nacionalismo contaminado de nazismo, que ya se ha esparcido en el resto de la sociedad, y que para un país que es visto como invasor será muy difícil.


----------



## Epicii (13 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Te recuerdo que EEUU invadió exitosamente Irak...
> Viendo las experiencias de las potencias en el siglo XX, en Vietnam, como en Afganistán durante la invasión soviética.
> 3 Factores son claves
> Suministro casi irrestricto de armas del pais invadido (Vietnam, Afganistan, Ucrania)
> ...



Por esos elementos claves que se han visto en otras guerras, Rusia tiene muchas posibilidades de haberse metido en una trampa en Ucrania.
Lo unico que seria un game changer para Rusia seria entrar a saco definitivamente sin importar condenas internacionales, y cortar el suministro de armas, arrasar ciudades y matar civiles por cientos de miles como EEUU en Irak. Esto podria incluir usar armas de destruccion masivas.

O limitarse a tomar un sector de Ucrania, y resignarse a tener de vecino a un pais hostil e hipermilitarizado de aqui en mas...


----------



## Plutarko (13 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Putin: "la Guerra seguirá hasta controlar el Donbás".
> * Zelenski veta la visita del Presidente de Alemania.
> * Putin: "Las negociaciones están en un callejón sin salida".
> * El número de tanques rusos perdidos en Ucrania es de 471 más
> ...



Creo que he leido en este hilo o por twitter que van a tardar meses en reponer los stocks de javelin y años en reponer el stoick de stinger que han "vendido" a Ucrania. No van a poder seguir mandando ese tipo de armas a ese ritmo a no ser que entren en economia de guerra.

Desconozco la veracidad de esta informacion, pero me parede plausible.


----------



## pirivi-parava (13 Abr 2022)

Eso es bastante posible, claro.
Supongo que es un asunto bastante tonto, pero... ¿*qué gana la OTAN* incluyendo a semejante país?
Salvo multiplicar de forma exponencial el riego de colisión. 
Si es ese el objetivo, el camino es meter más leña al fuego sin plantearlo a las sociedades que pueden ser bombardeadas


----------



## John Nash (13 Abr 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Eso es bastante posible, claro.
> Supongo que es un asunto bastante tonto, pero... ¿*qué gana la OTAN* incluyendo a semejante país?
> Salvo multiplicar de forma exponencial el riego de colisión.
> Si es ese el objetivo, el camino es meter más leña al fuego sin plantearlo a las sociedades que pueden ser bombardeadas



USA gana llevar a Europa a la guerra y apropiarse sus recursos y eliminar competidores económicos como en el 45. Pretenden hacer la misma jugada. De momento los paises más asustadizos les pagaran tributos y compraran armas. WIN-WIN.


----------



## ussser (13 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> No puede ser verdad.



Hijo de puta


----------



## Madafaca (13 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Que pena que no se encuentre por Internet el documento del Orbat del Pacto de Varsovia en 1989 que se desclasificó, lo he estado buscando pero no lo encuentro.
> Solo te digo una cosa, con armas convencionales hubieran llegado hasta Lisboa, con tiempo eso si, pero hubieran llegado dada la superioridad que tenía en tanques, vehículos blindados y artillería.
> De hecho ese documento de la OTAN reconocía que la única manera que tenían de pararlos era mediante el lanzamiento de bombas nucleares tácticas en Alemania para destruir las formaciones blindadas Soviéticas y de otros paises del Pacto de Varsovia.
> Además, se hubieran llevado muchas sorpresitas como sucedió cuando se evaluó el material Soviético tras la caida de la Unión Soviética.



Viendo como funciona la logística y el mantenimiento ruso en el 2022 no me quiero ni imaginar los 50.000 blindados soviéticos desperdigados por Europa Occidental. Vamos, el paraiso de los gitanos chatarreros.

Mentira el poder blindado soviético y mentira la necesidad de la OTAN para detenerlos.


----------



## hartman (13 Abr 2022)

habran usado esto los ucranianos?









M202 FLASH - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## ghawar (13 Abr 2022)

Vamos!!


----------



## Red Star (13 Abr 2022)

Lo siento, te vas a la nevera. Estoy harta de que cada puto tuit que escribas lo pongas aquí, casi todos sin relación con la guerra.


----------



## ussser (13 Abr 2022)

XD


----------



## Vilux (13 Abr 2022)

Madafaca dijo:


> Viendo como funciona la logística y el mantenimiento ruso en el 2022 no me quiero ni imaginar los 50.000 blindados soviéticos desperdigados por Europa Occidental. Vamos, el paraiso de los gitanos chatarreros.
> 
> Mentira el poder blindado soviético y mentira la necesidad de la OTAN para detenerlos.



¿Cuantos Kms crees que puede recorrer un Abrams antes de averiarse, lumbreras?

Cuanto imbécil opinando!


----------



## hartman (13 Abr 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> ¿Cuantos Kms crees que puede recorrer un Abrams antes de averiarse, lumbreras?
> 
> Cuanto imbécil opinando!



tienen que tener una refineria detras gastan lo que no hay en los escritos.


----------



## MAEZAL (13 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> USA gana llevar a Europa a la guerra y apropiarse sus recursos y eliminar competidores económicos como en el 45. Pretenden hacer la misma jugada. De momento los paises más asustadizos les pagaran tributos y compraran armas. WIN-WIN.



Cuentan con otros 50 años de egemonia a costa de los europeos.


----------



## Madafaca (13 Abr 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> ¿Cuantos Kms crees que puede recorrer un Abrams antes de averiarse, lumbreras?
> Cuanto imbécil opinando!



Mas vale imbécil que ser hijo de hermanos como es tu caso.
Hemos sido engañados durante décadas con el poderío soviético para mantener una OTAN al servicio de los yankis.


----------



## Alvin Red (13 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Habrá atentado electroal en París la próxima semana ?



No se, pero en la primera vuelta la FEMEN ya montaron un numero en Toulouse a pecho descubierto, delante de un colegio electoral pidiendo que no se votase a Le Pen.









Présidentielle : quatre Femen interpellées pour trouble des opérations électorales à Toulouse


Quatre femmes, appartenant au mouvement féministe des Femen, ont été interpellées et placées en garde à vue ce dimanche à Toulouse, pour trouble des opérations électorales. Les faits se sont déroulés place du...




www.ladepeche.fr


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (13 Abr 2022)

Por curiosidad me he puesto a buscar vídeos sobre el desempeño de los "terribles" Javelin y encuentro ésto subido por una fuente se supone que bastante solvente,... dice que el pepino le atiza a un BM-21 Grad pero podría ser un camión de patatas...


----------



## Zhukov (13 Abr 2022)

Коротко по Украине. 13.04.2022


Коротко по Украине. 1. Западные источники заявляют, что ВС РФ завершают подготовку к началу наступательной операции в ближайшие дни. Предполагают сроки от 3 до 10 дней до начала операции. День X разумеется держится в секрете, хотя подготовка к нему особо и не скрывается, тем более, что Шойгу уже…




colonelcassad.livejournal.com





1. Fuentes occidentales dicen que las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas están completando los preparativos para el inicio de una operación ofensiva en los próximos días. Se supone que el período de 3 a 10 días antes del inicio de la operación. El día X, por supuesto, se mantiene en secreto, aunque los preparativos para él no están particularmente ocultos, especialmente porque Shoigu ha indicado durante mucho tiempo las direcciones donde tendrán lugar los eventos.

2. El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación de Rusia amenazó hoy abiertamente que si continuaban los intentos de atacar el territorio de la Federación de Rusia, los centros de toma de decisiones serían atacados, incluso en Kiev. Ya es hora de ocuparnos del barrio gubernamental de Kiev. "Daga" en el Verkhovna Rada el día del comienzo de la ofensiva, será hermoso.

3. Los restos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania después de la rendición de ayer de las fuerzas principales de la 36ª Brigada huyeron a Azovstal, donde escriben vlogs y llaman a los que se rindieron "desertores" que no pueden considerarse héroes. Hoy, la planta de Ilich está siendo limpiada, y Azovmash pronto estará allí.

4. El puerto marítimo de Mariupol está totalmente liberado. Todos los rehenes, incluidos todos los extranjeros, han sido liberados. Los restos de las fuerzas enemigas se están defendiendo en el distrito de Primorsky, en una zona residencial. Algunos de ellos huyeron a Azovstal. El puerto en sí aún no ha sido despejado. Las estructuras costeras se conservan en su mayoría, lo que es bueno para el desarrollo de la RPD.

5. Se espera que intensifique el suministro de armas extranjeras a Ucrania, incluidos tanques, vehículos de combate de infantería y artillería. Luego habrá un aumento en las tasas hasta la nueva versión de la Crisis del Caribe. La amenaza de una guerra nuclear seguirá creciendo.

6. Le Pen confirmó que considera que Crimea es rusa y quiere retirar a Francia de las estructuras de mando de la OTAN. Con tales casos, por supuesto, no se le permitirá ganar - para la OTAN esta será la línea de meta.

7. Las empresas alemanas están aullando sobre las llamadas para abandonar el gas ruso. Según los" gatos gordos", Alemania perderá hasta 2 250 mil millones y caerá en recesión. Pero, por supuesto, Alemania debe pagar por apoyar el nazismo y la rusofobia. Por el momento, se ha formado un bloque de Hungría, Alemania y Austria, lo que ralentiza el rechazo del gas y el petróleo rusos. Rusia se aferra a su carta de triunfo de cortar el gas a Europa (lo que asestará un golpe terrible a Alemania, poniendo fin a sus pretensiones de dominio económico en Europa).

8. El Kremlin y el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia dejaron claro hoy que nadie va a canejar a Medvedchuk por prisioneros de guerra de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. El intento con el arresto de Medvedchuk de encubrir el fracaso en Mariupol fracasó. Los familiares de los presos graban videos histéricos pidiendo el rescate de los presos y de los que estaban rodeados. La esposa de Medvedchuk le pide a" amigo Recep " (Erdogan) que salve a su marido. Irónicamente, Medvedchuk sigue siendo un diputado del pueblo que no ha sido condenado. Así es como está el estado de derecho.

Las revisiones completas sobre los frentes volverán después de la reanudación de las operaciones ofensivas intensivas. Pronto, creo.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> tienen que tener una refineria detras gastan lo que no hay en los escritos.




Capacidad de combustible1900 LAutonomía465,29 km (sin equipamiento adicional)
449,19 km (con el sistema NBQ)


----------



## coscorron (13 Abr 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Hijo de puta



Con ese tweet se mofa de sus votantes, los que no lo somos simplemente le ignoramos cada vez que nos trae uno de sus grandes triunfos ""fake""


----------



## jorgitonew (13 Abr 2022)

Que ha pasado aquí?


----------



## Zhukov (13 Abr 2022)

La batalla en el Frente Izyum continúa alcanzando su clímax. Las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas siguen manteniendo firmemente la iniciativa y avanzando hacia Slavyansk.

El enemigo se resiste, bombardea con cohetes y cañones , incluida Izyum, No se trata de ninguna contraofensiva ucraniana, aunque las acciones de patrullas del enemigo se han vuelto más activas.

Las fuerzas especiales rusas están llevando a cabo con éxito un trabajo de contra-sabotaje, limpiando aldeas en el camino a Slavyansk.

Batallas de tanques, duelos de artillería, el trabajo de la aviación en el frente, combates de unidades de fuerzas especiales, todas estas son cosas que ahora se pueden ver de primera mano en la batalla por el Donbass, en su sector Izyum-Slavyansk del frente.









Старше Эдды







t.me





AVISO: los últimos mensajes contiene imágenes desagradables de cadáveres de ucranianos. Aún la vista es miniatura es desagradable. Están recogiendo muchos muertos aquí


----------



## lasoziedad (13 Abr 2022)

*Chipre revoca la ciudadanía a una veintena de ciudadanos rusos*

El Gobierno de Chipre ha revocado la ciudadanía a 21 ciudadanos rusos, entre los cuales hay *cuatro importantes oligarcas con vínculos con el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin,* que ya habían sido incluidos anteriormente en la lista de sanciones de la Unión Europea.

El resto de afectados son las esposas y los hijos de estos cuatro oligarcas, quien obtuvieron la ciudadanía entre 2013 y 2019. Se trata de* Mijail Gutseriev, Alexander Ponomarenko, Vadim Moskovich y Alexei Kuzmichev*, ha informado el diario chipriota 'Phileleftheros', que cita fuentes del Gobierno.

*Kuzmichev* tiene una *fortuna que supera los 6.600 millones de dólares*, mientras que *Moskovic* es uno de los *mayores terratenientes* de Rusia. Por su parte, *Ponomarenko* fue* uno de los principales inversores de un complejo residencial de lujo *que se cree es utilizado por Putin y en lo que atañe a *Gutseriev*, se trata de una personas* cercana al presidente de Bielorrusia, Alexander Lukashenko*.


----------



## Antiparticula (13 Abr 2022)

Los presidentes amigos de Ucrania en vaqueros: 









Los presidentes de Polonia y países bálticos muestran su apoyo a Zelenski en Kiev


Los presidentes de Polonia, Estonia, Lituania y Estonia han viajado a Kiev para reunirse con el líder ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski y mostrar su "unidad" ante la invasión rusa.




www.eldiario.es


----------



## carlosito (13 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> La batalla en el Frente Izyum continúa alcanzando su clímax. Las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas siguen manteniendo firmemente la iniciativa y avanzando hacia Slavyansk.
> 
> El enemigo se resiste, bombardea con cohetes y cañones , incluida Izyum, No se trata de ninguna contraofensiva ucraniana, aunque las acciones de patrullas del enemigo se han vuelto más activas.
> 
> ...



Al sur de Izyum las tropas Ucranianas estan colocando minas y buscando emboscar si se da la oportunidad, aquí la clave es tomar Dolgonkoye y Slaviansk queda a exposición. 

he visto videos y los combates son muy terribles..en las fuentes ucranianas aseguran capturar equipod, pero es evidente que los rusos han capturados los puntos estratégicos como kamenka y algunos mas que se me olvida..

Pero joder, coño que ya estresa tanta cautela. rodeen a Slavyansk de una vez.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (13 Abr 2022)

Hacía años que no lo hacía. Pero estoy harto de perder el tiempo leyendo chorradas y a todos los que veo que solo ponen propaganda los pongo en el ignore.... y la verdad es que funciona bien... lo q me queda es más fácil de leer y sacar algo en claro...


----------



## fulcrum29smt (13 Abr 2022)

Madafaca dijo:


> Viendo como funciona la logística y el mantenimiento ruso en el 2022 no me quiero ni imaginar los 50.000 blindados soviéticos desperdigados por Europa Occidental. Vamos, el paraiso de los gitanos chatarreros.
> 
> Mentira el poder blindado soviético y mentira la necesidad de la OTAN para detenerlos.



Ya, típico comentario de troll sin argumentos. Enga a cascarla por ahi...


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Nuevo material fotográfico de nuestra heroína.
> 
> Y desde aquí exijo a Rusia y Putin que vayan estudiando una localización en alguna importante plaza de Moscú para una estatua de nuestra Abuela.
> 
> ...



Han matado a la abuela o qué?


----------



## Red Star (13 Abr 2022)

Te voy a dar otra oportunidad. Estás en período de prueba, que lo sepas.


----------



## hartman (13 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Capacidad de combustible1900 LAutonomía465,29 km (sin equipamiento adicional)
> 449,19 km (con el sistema NBQ)



el triple que los t-72 .


----------



## Vilux (13 Abr 2022)

Madafaca dijo:


> Mas vale imbécil que ser hijo de hermanos como es tu caso.
> Hemos sido engañados durante décadas con el poderío soviético para mantener una OTAN al servicio de los yankis.



No, el problema sois los imbéciles que esperáis que un tanque se haga 5000 km entre revisiones.

Imbéciles que también desconocéis que el abandono de los tanques que van fallando por el camino es parte de la táctica de avance en profundidad.

La OTAN se está quietecita viendo a Rusia hacer lo que le sale de los huevos y eso lo dice todo sobre el poderío soviético.


----------



## Zhukov (13 Abr 2022)

carlosito dijo:


> he visto videos y los combates son muy terribles..en las fuentes ucranianas aseguran capturar equipod, pero es evidente que los rusos han capturados los puntos estratégicos como kamenka y algunos mas que se me olvida..
> 
> Pero joder, coño que ya estresa tanta cautela. rodeen a Slavyansk de una vez.




No es tan fácil. El problema es el enorme cinturón de bosques que limita el movimiento a las carreteras, por eso el cuello de botella de Izyum que era tan difícil de tomar, porque además de ser un paso estrecho, hay una colina, el monte Kremenets que lo domina todo.

Ir expandiendo y reforzando la cabeza de puente y acumular tropas lleva tiempo. Pero vamos, yo creo que esta semana veremos la ruptura y el avance a Barvenkovo. El objetivo no es Slavyansk en sí, que está a cuarenta kilómetros, si no cortar las carreteras y vías férreas más al oeste y completar el cerco del ejército en el saliente de Donbass.

Y para eso hace falta otro ataque en pinza desde el sur del saliente. Hace días que no toman más pueblos y queda todavía romper la línea de Kurakhovo-Marinka al oeste de Donetsk.


----------



## Plutarko (13 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Por curiosidad me he puesto a buscar vídeos sobre el desempeño de los "terribles" Javelin y encuentro ésto subido por una fuente se supone que bastante solvente,... dice que el pepino le atiza a un BM-21 Grad pero podría ser un camión de patatas...



Pues gastar un misil de 80000$ para atizar un camion de patatas o unos Grad no parece buen negocio.


----------



## carlosito (13 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> No es tan fácil. El problema es el enorme cinturón de bosques que limita el movimiento a las carreteras, por eso el cuello de botella de Izyum que era tan difícil de tomar, porque además de ser un paso estrecho, hay una colina, el monte Kremenets que lo domina todo.
> 
> Ir expandiendo y reforzando la cabeza de puente y acumular tropas lleva tiempo. Pero vamos, yo creo que esta semana veremos la ruptura y el avance a Barvenkovo. El objetivo no es Slavyansk en sí, que está a cuarenta kilómetros, si no cortar las carreteras y vías férreas más al oeste y completar el cerco del ejército en el saliente de Donbass.
> 
> Y para eso hace falta otro ataque en pinza desde el sur del saliente. Hace días que no toman más pueblos y queda todavía romper la línea de Kurakhovo-Marinka al oeste de Donetsk.



Lo de Marinka es muy duro..yo creo que demoraan un par de semanas o mas..


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Abr 2022)

El mercenario british, en la prision militar de Donetsk, no echara en falta la gastronomia inglesa, comera mas o menos, la misma mierda, que en casa !!!. @Pat






PD- Veinte años de talego le quitaran las ganas de matar civiles novorrusos !!!.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Capacidad de combustible1900 LAutonomía465,29 km (sin equipamiento adicional)
> 449,19 km (con el sistema NBQ)



400 litros a los 100? Joder que sobrada....


----------



## Honkler (13 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> @Disturbed      COVIDIANO, TOTALITARIO, TRAGACIONISTA y ATLANTISTA



Te equivocas, no deja de ser un pobre payaso.


----------



## Roedr (13 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El mercenario british, en la prision militar de Donetsk, no echara en falta la gastronomia inglesa, comera mas o menos, la misma mierda, que en casa !!!. @Pat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yo pensaba que a los mercenarios no los tomaban prisioneros


----------



## mazuste (13 Abr 2022)

¡Despierta Europa! ¡Los gringos están destrozando la UE!


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> No es tan fácil. El problema es el enorme cinturón de bosques que limita el movimiento a las carreteras, por eso el cuello de botella de Izyum que era tan difícil de tomar, porque además de ser un paso estrecho, hay una colina, el monte Kremenets que lo domina todo.
> 
> Ir expandiendo y reforzando la cabeza de puente y acumular tropas lleva tiempo. Pero vamos, yo creo que esta semana veremos la ruptura y el avance a Barvenkovo. El objetivo no es Slavyansk en sí, que está a cuarenta kilómetros, si no cortar las carreteras y vías férreas más al oeste y completar el cerco del ejército en el saliente de Donbass.
> 
> Y para eso hace falta otro ataque en pinza desde el sur del saliente. Hace días que no toman más pueblos y queda todavía romper la línea de Kurakhovo-Marinka al oeste de Donetsk.



Ese famoso barro impracticable de Ucrania, hasta qué mes dura? Sigues viendo lógico que se respeten tanto las infraestructuras del occidente ucraniano ? No es un país sobrado de carreteras y el río es una fractura tremenda con apenas una veintena de pasos, en algún momento tendrían que pensar en aislar el Oeste para que no entren militares y equipo. Has oído algo de un crucero ruso impactado por misiles Neptune entiendo que cerca de Odessa?

Esta es la red ferroviaria de Ucrania. Con borrar tres puntos dejas aislado el Oeste. En carreteras tampoco debe ser complicado.


----------



## cobasy (13 Abr 2022)

Eye-Witness Report from Donbass: How the War Looks From the Russian Side - CovertAction Magazine


[Following in the tradition of the late Wilfred Burchett (1911-1983), an Australian who reported on the Korean and Vietnam Wars […]




covertactionmagazine.com


----------



## Hal8995 (13 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Pero aún seguimos con esas??
> El PIB real es el que se equipara a poder adquisitivo, es de primero de Economia…
> Y ahí Rusia tiene el QUINTO PIB mundial
> 
> ...



No creo eso, con todo respeto.


----------



## Katakroker (13 Abr 2022)

¿jewtube no subtitula ruso?


----------



## Epicii (13 Abr 2022)

Se sabe algo sobre este supuesto ataque?


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Abr 2022)

briancon dijo:


> Pensar que Rusia tiene capacidad de absorber Ucrania o de que el nacionalismo ucraniano va a desaparecer me parece cuanto menos una ilusión.



Polonia con carceles democraticas y sanciones economicas, polonizaria Galitzia en dos generaciones, Rusia tardaria mucho menos en borrar a los ultranacionalistas de Ucrania, los enviaria junto a sus familias, de colonos forzosos a Siberia, tiene la capacidad politica y economica, para hacerlo, seguramente lo haga, como si tiene que desplazar a 10.000.000 de habitantes.


----------



## Zhukov (13 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Hay algún recuento fiable y no propagandístico de las pérdidas materiales y humanas hasta el momento ?



Del comunicado del ejército ruso de hoy:

En total, 130 aviones, 103 helicópteros, 244 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 447 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 2.173 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 243 sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple, así como 937 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros, han sido destruidos desde el comienzo de la operación especial.;


Hay suficiente constancia documental y he comprobado muestras lo bastante significativas para la estadística. He anotado los partes que daba la DNR cada día de las bajas de las cinco brigadas ucranianas cercadas en Volnovakha y luego restos que se encerraron en Mariupol y todo encaja.

Los partes diarios mientras tomaban algunos pueblos en el sector suroeste de Donetsk, avanzando desde Volnovakha al norte también eran realistas, en cada pueblo que tomaban un puñado de blindados destruidos, a veces algunos tanques, y unas pocas decenas de muertos recogidos.

De hecho, como en 2014-2015 se están censurando por parte de los rusos las pérdidas humanas ucranianas porque son espantosas y no quieren enconar los ánimos. Hace semanas que dejaron de informar de las bajas totales, sólo algunos recuentos parciales cada día que te dan una idea de cómo van las cosas. También porque el hecho de no dar cuartel a los nazis dispara el número de muertos en relación al de heridos. En Mariupol había casi 15.000 hombres cercados y hasta la fecha sólo se ha rendido la décima parte, y encima son soldados regulares de una brigada que se rindió allí, los de Azov mueren todos o los rematan.


----------



## tomac (13 Abr 2022)

Hace días que no puedo seguir el hilo. Azovstal ha sido liberado?


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Polonia con carceles democraticas y sanciones economicas, polonizaria Galitzia en dos generaciones, Rusia tardaria mucho menos en borrar a los ultranacionalistas de Ucrania, los enviaria junto a sus familias, de colonos forzosos a Siberia, tiene la capacidad politica y economica, para hacerlo, seguramente lo haga, como si tiene que desplazar a 10.000.000 de habitantes.



En Polonia deben estar afilando las garras ante la posible anexión de nuevo territorio.


----------



## Guaguei (13 Abr 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> ¿Soy yo, o el nivel de los tweets pro-ukro es realmente bajo?
> No hablo ya de los argumentos de quienes los repostean aqui, sino del material original. Es de una calidad propagandística pésima.





Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Van perdiendo, ya tienen suficiente con estar atrincherados y que no les frían con los misiles.



tambien se ve menos gente que les apoya yo creo
y es que ya se ha perdido la fuerza inicial de la narrativa oficial, el boom de la exclusiva va decayendo a medida que se desarrollan los eventos, y se descubre en cada detalle inconsistencia, a si que muchos de condenar a Rusia ahora prefieren el silencio y la prudencia, solo los politicos y los medios son los que estan obligados a defender las mentiras

Y dentro de unos años ya no quedara ninguna duda,con la mentira por bandera todo son batallas perdidas para el anglosionismo, otro clavo mas en la caja que se ponen


----------



## hartman (13 Abr 2022)

en canal sur desde ayer no aparece la bandera ucraniana.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (13 Abr 2022)

Los ruskos van a pasarse por la piedra a los ukros. Es de primero de guerra fría.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Del comunicado del ejército ruso de hoy:
> 
> En total, 130 aviones, 103 helicópteros, 244 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 447 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 2.173 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 243 sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple, así como 937 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros, han sido destruidos desde el comienzo de la operación especial.;
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, los rematan sin muchos miramientos…para eso han enviado a los chechenos.


----------



## SPQR (13 Abr 2022)

Cagada rusa en el aeropuerto Antonov (Hostomel).









Destination Disaster: Russia’s Failure At Hostomel Airport







www.oryxspioenkop.com





Qué pena ver el AN-225 derroyido.


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> 400 litros a los 100? Joder que sobrada....



Es más que un tren. Buenas máquinas.


----------



## hartman (13 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> En Polonia deben estar afilando las garras ante la posible anexión de nuevo territorio.



bueno en justicia la ucrania occidental deberia ser repartida en su mayoria a polonia y trozos al sur a hungria y rumania.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (13 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> yo pensaba que a los mercenarios no los tomaban prisioneros



No se les aplicarían las reglas de la guerra, que es distinto. A este en concreto ya le han dicho que lo van a juzgar por varios asesinatos. Sin embargo a los soldados ucros no se les juzga, directamente se usan en intercambios.


----------



## dabuti (13 Abr 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Cagada rusa en el aeropuerto Antonov (Hostomel).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hace semanas que dejaron Holomel.

Ya puestos a hablarnos de batallitas otánicas, tira mejor del Holodomor.


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1024321
> 
> Ese famoso barro impracticable de Ucrania, hasta qué mes dura? Sigues viendo lógico que se respeten tanto las infraestructuras del occidente ucraniano ? No es un país sobrado de carreteras y el río es una fractura tremenda con apenas una veintena de pasos, en algún momento tendrían que pensar en aislar el Oeste para que no entren militares y equipo. Has oído algo de un crucero ruso impactado por misiles Neptune entiendo que cerca de Odessa?
> 
> Esta es la red ferroviaria de Ucrania. Con borrar tres puntos dejas aislado el Oeste. En carreteras tampoco debe ser complicado.



Una operacion suicida a lo Gostomel, en la frontera oeste de Polonia, seria demasiado arriesgada, peligro real de IIIGM, los rusos iran paso a paso y millones de refugiados ucranianos *arruinaran a la RFA, con la reunificacion ya se quedaron temblando (eran algo mas de 15 millones de alemanes orientales, esa sera la cifra de ucranianos que se comeran con kartoffel, si la guerra se alarga 2-4 años).*


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> bueno en justicia la ucrania occidental deberia ser repartida en su mayoria a polonia y trozos al sur a hungria y rumania.



A falta de la parte que ahora es Bielorrusa, con el trozo de Ucrania se conformarían los buitrecillos de Varsovia.


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Una activista rusa que reemplazó las etiquetas de precios en los supermercados con llamamientos contra la guerra e imágenes gráficas de las atrocidades en Ucrania fue encarcelada durante 8 semanas en espera de su juicio por “desacreditar a las fuerzas armadas de Rusia”. Aleksandra Skochilenko enfrenta 10 años tras las rejas.



En la federacion si que saben tratar a los traidores, España deberia contratar jueces rusos y copiar el codigo penal ruskie, los separatistas patrios serian historia en unos meses.


----------



## Remequilox (13 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> No se les aplicarían las reglas de la guerra, que es distinto. A este en concreto ya le han dicho que lo van a juzgar por varios asesinatos. Sin embargo a los soldados ucros no se les juzga, directamente se usan en intercambios.



Lógico, un soldado quizás ha matado, pero porque recibió la orden, y su alistamiento tenía cobertura plenamente legal.
Salvo que realice salvajadas (y entonces puede ser juzgado por propios y extraños), un soldado nunca tiene responsabilidad penal por los daños causados en tanto que soldado.

Un mercenario NO es un soldado, es un civil que voluntariamente ha decidido disfrazarse de soldado, y voluntariamente ha decidido matar a otras personas. Es un homicida culposo. (El uso de "disfraz" en España, es un agravante penal....)
Si cumple estrictamente las leyes y costumbres de la guerra, está alistado en una unidad que lo sujeta a una jerarquía de mando y decisión (militar), y al menos en su país de servicio existe la debida cobertura legal para su participación (legiones extranjeras y todo eso), entonces y solo entonces por analogía o similitud, pasa a tener la consideración de combatiente legal (soldado). Pero todo eso debe poder demostrarlo.


----------



## bubibartra (13 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1022658
> 
> Kenia rechazó la solicitud de Ucrania de organizar un discurso frente al parlamento
> 
> ...



Zelenaki se está columpiando y cada vez cae peor al ciudadano medio. Le Pen lo ha pillado por eso ha vuelto a meter en la agenda su rechazo a las sanciones rusas.

En Alemania la está cargando nivel dios..


Esta haciendo todo lo que dice Boris cuando si hay un país que no les va ayudar a reconstruir es... gran Bretaña. Es refugiados y ponen trabas..la gente en la Europa occidental está empezando a estar MUY cansada del payaso este


----------



## Julc (13 Abr 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> ¿Soy yo, o el nivel de los tweets pro-ukro es realmente bajo?
> No hablo ya de los argumentos de quienes los repostean aqui, sino del material original. Es de una calidad propagandística pésima.



A nadie le importa una mierda esta guerra.


----------



## El-Mano (13 Abr 2022)

Aquí algunas imágenes en video del intento de escape de mariupol. Les han dejado un móvil a los ucranianos capturados, con lo que se hace con los prisioneros rusos.



Se sigue limpiando mariupol.


----------



## capitán almeida (13 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Chupame un cojon......cabo chusquero.....rata de cloaca....HDLGP



Gavi ese lenguaje que cuca no te lo acepta


----------



## bubibartra (13 Abr 2022)

Julc dijo:


> A nadie le importa una mierda esta guerra.



En occidente se está quemando el interés a niveles rapidísimos.

Los ucros no ayuda. Con el payaso de su presidente insultando a todos dios y con los refugiados exigienfl..la gente empieza a plantearse que esta guerra no es su guerra por mucho que se empeñen en venderlo... Y para colmo la inflación..

El francés, holandés o austriaco medio harto ya. Yo cuando leo foros y periódicos franceses me doy cuenta de que los franceses en línea generales están hasta los eggs de los ukros. Aguante el interés en Alemania pero también el rechazo en el este... Tiene pinta de poner en relieve las diferencias entre este y oeste y eso es algo que a los políticos no les gusta.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Abr 2022)

Buques de defensa costera no tripulados? Eso se lo deben haber sacado del guion de alguna película...


----------



## Plutarko (13 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Se sabe algo sobre este supuesto ataque?



Yo no me fio, podría ser pero no se ha publicado ninguna imagen que yo sepa.
Al principio también anunciaron que habían pasado por la piedra a una ¿corbeta? Rusa también con un neptune. No se supo más, al día siguiente se reporto un carguero hundido, ese se hundió sólo.... Yo creo que tiraron al carguero por error, todo esto desde la barra del bar.

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Guaguei (13 Abr 2022)

dia si dia no toca destruccion de entregas de armamento, ya es rutina


----------



## Plutarko (13 Abr 2022)

Luego te piden una ayudita en el mercadona para dar de comer a los ucranianos. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Zhukov (13 Abr 2022)

Muy buen artículo, describe a nivel táctico el terreno del Donbass, que parece llano pero es muy accidentado y a nivel estratégico la operación

Recomendado, es largo, pero es una lectura instructiva









Битва за Донбасс сломает хребет киевскому режиму


Вооружённые силы России готовятся уничтожить самую подготовленную и боеспособную часть ВСУ. Украинский режим уже списал свои войска, но рассчитывает, что оставшиеся смогут обескровить русскую армию и своими трупами закроют путь на Киев. Сейчас в Донбассе готовится крупнейшее со времен Второй...




k-politika.ru


----------



## piru (13 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> yo pensaba que a los mercenarios no los tomaban prisioneros



Que hay que darles un paseíto por la Plaza Roja con la Union Jack en el uniforme de mercenario...


----------



## Julc (13 Abr 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> En occidente se está quemando el interés a niveles rapidísimos.
> 
> Los ucros no ayuda. *Con el payaso de su presidente insultando a todos dios* y con los refugiados exigienfl..la gente empieza a plantearse que esta guerra no es su guerra por mucho que se empeñen en venderlo... Y para colmo la inflación..
> 
> El francés, holandés o austriaco medio harto ya. Yo cuando leo foros y periódicos franceses me doy cuenta de que los franceses en línea generales están hasta los eggs de los ukros. Aguante el interés en Alemania pero también el rechazo en el este... Tiene pinta de poner en relieve las diferencias entre este y oeste y eso es algo que a los políticos no les gusta.



Esa otra, un tío que habla algo parecido al ruso se queja de que lo invaden los rusos.
Para la borregada, es como si le hablan de una guerra civil entre moros.


----------



## Guaguei (13 Abr 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> Zelenaki se está columpiando y cada vez cae peor al ciudadano medio. Le Pen lo ha pillado por eso ha vuelto a meter en la agenda su rechazo a las sanciones rusas.
> 
> En Alemania la está cargando nivel dios..
> 
> ...



Zelensky no lucha por Ucrania, no tendria sentido nada de lo que esta haciendo, solo es el relato el pueblo heroico y soberano que se defiende del invasor hasta la ultma gota de su sangre, no esta por Ucrania
para Zelensky si se reconstruye bien, si no tambien, para ese entonces el ya tiene otros planes y mucho dinero


----------



## lasoziedad (13 Abr 2022)

*Le Pen promete sacar a Francia del Mando Aliado de la OTAN si gana las presidenciales*

La candidata presidencial francesa por la ultraderechista Agrupación Nacional, Marine Le Pen, ha prometido este miércoles que* en caso de ganar la segunda vuelta de las elecciones sacará al país del Mando Aliado de la OTAN*, aunque ha matizado que sin renunciar al Artículo 5 de protección mutua.

"Si soy electa presidenta, saldré del Mando Aliado de la OTAN, *pero no renunciaré al Artículo 5 de la protección mutua* *entre los miembros de la Alianza del Atlántico Norte"*, ha prometido Le Pen en una rueda de prensa celebrada en París este miércoles para presentar su programa de política exterior.

En ese sentido, ha subrayado que las *tropas francesas no estarán a disposición de los intereses estadounidenses, ni del Mando Aliado de la OTAN,* una estructura encargada de promover y supervisar las fuerzas y capacidades de la Alianza, que desde 2009 está bajo mando francés.

Asimismo, Le Pen ha abogado *una vez* *finalizada la guerra en Ucrania* y firmado un *tratado de paz por una "diplomacia del silencio"* basada en un *"acercamiento estratégico entre la OTAN y Rusia" para evitar así una unión más "estrecha" entre Moscú y Pekín,* informa 'Le Parisien'.


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> Zelensky no lucha por Ucrania, no tendria sentido nada de lo que esta haciendo, solo es el relato el pueblo heroico y soberano que se defiende del invasor hasta la ultma gota de su sangre, no esta por Ucrania
> para Zelensky si se reconstruye bien, si no tambien, para ese entonces el ya tiene otros planes y mucho dinero



Zelenski encarna los intereses de una plutocracia oligárquica tremenda que controla toda Ucrania. Y que teme perder sus chollos, que son concesiones mineras que no pagan nada al Estado, industrias como la siderúrgica y pronto una "reforma agraria" con la que aspiran a ser los mayores terratenientes cerealeros del planeta. Así que ya debe ser muy rico y en su momento se esfumará. No es improbable que termine en Mallorca, Benahavís, o quizá le va más el Caribe.

Hay además un potencial de gas en el Mar Negro, no tanto como se dice pero como sería para dos o tres todo el dinero... Y en un futuro el fracking en toda la cuenca del Dnieper, el fracking de momento solo es abordable con asistencia técnica estadounidense, ellos tienen el know-how y sin ellos no es viable una explotación sostenida. Eso aparte del negocio de mantenimiento y reposición de las nucleares, metiendo a Ucrania en la UE sería obligado adecuar todo el país a estándares y eso exigiría una lluvia de millones con sus jugosas comisiones.


----------



## Bishop (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Si no fuera eso tendría 300 nukes en vez de ¡5.000!. Más que nadie y solo es para decir "si caigo yo, cae la humanidad". Es una sociedad totalmente tóxica.



La MAD no funciona sin la A. Y paradójicamente, en nuestro mundo de cretinos, es lo que evita una guerra nuclear. En el momento que no esté la A, cuidado, que algunos idiotas les gusta hacer planes con bajas asumibles en el contexto de guerras nucleares con ataques preventivos. Las armas nucleares estratégicas están hechas para amenazar, es su principal función. Y esperemos que no se tengan que usar nunca en la secundaria.

Viene a ser un garrote muy gordo expuesto en la pared, para que lo vea el vecino por la ventana. Para que se lo piense bien antes de acercarse a la puerta a tocar los cojones.


----------



## Roedr (13 Abr 2022)

800M de inversión para una Tercera Guerra Mundial en Europa.


----------



## apocalippsis (13 Abr 2022)

*Brevemente sobre Ucrania 13/04/2022
*
1. Fuentes occidentales dicen que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están completando los preparativos para el inicio de una operación ofensiva en los próximos días. Asumir plazos de 3 a 10 días antes del inicio de la operación. El día X, por supuesto, se mantiene en secreto, aunque los preparativos para él no están particularmente ocultos, especialmente porque Shoigu ha delineado durante mucho tiempo las direcciones en las que se llevarán a cabo los eventos.

2. El Ministerio de Defensa ruso amenazó hoy abiertamente que si continúan los intentos de atacar el territorio de la Federación Rusa, se realizarán ataques en los centros de toma de decisiones, incluso en Kiev. Ya es hora de abordar el barrio del gobierno en Kiev. "Daga" en la Verkhovna Rada el día que comenzó la ofensiva, será hermoso.

3. Los restos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania después de la rendición de ayer de las fuerzas principales del 36º Cuerpo de Marines huyeron a Azovstal, desde donde escriben vlogs y llaman a los que se rindieron "desertores", que no pueden ser considerados héroes. Hoy, se está realizando una limpieza de la planta de Ilyich, y pronto habrá Azovmash.

4. El puerto marítimo de Mariupol se libera por completo. Todos los rehenes, incluidos todos los extranjeros, han sido liberados. Los restos de las fuerzas enemigas se defienden en el distrito de Primorsky en una zona residencial. Algunos huyeron a Azovstal. El puerto en sí aún no se ha despejado. La mayoría de las instalaciones costeras se han conservado, lo cual es bueno para el desarrollo de la DPR.

5. Se espera una intensificación del suministro de armas extranjeras a Ucrania, incluidos tanques, vehículos de combate de infantería y artillería. Más cohetes y subidas de tipos hasta una nueva versión de la crisis de los misiles en Cuba. La amenaza de una guerra nuclear seguirá creciendo.

6. Le Pen confirmó que considera que Crimea es rusa y quiere retirar a Francia de las estructuras de mando de la OTAN. Por supuesto, no la dejarán ganar con tales casos; para la OTAN será la línea de meta.

7. Las empresas alemanas simplemente están aullando ante las llamadas para abandonar el gas ruso. Según los "peces gordos", Alemania perderá hasta 250 mil millones de dólares y caerá en recesión. Pero, por supuesto, Alemania debe pagar por apoyar el nazismo y la rusofobia. De momento se ha formado un bloque formado por Hungría, Alemania y Austria, lo que frena el rechazo al gas y al petróleo rusos. Por el momento, Rusia se aferra a su carta de triunfo de cortar el suministro de gas a Europa (lo que asestaría un golpe monstruoso a Alemania, poniendo fin a sus pretensiones de dominio económico en Europa).

8. El Kremlin y el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia dejaron claro hoy que nadie va a cambiar a Medvedchuk por prisioneros de guerra de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. El intento de Medvedchuk de encubrir el fracaso de Mariupol fracasó. Los familiares de los presos están grabando videos histéricos con llamados a salvar a los presos y los rodeados. La esposa de Medvedchuk le pide al "amigo Rejep" que salve a su esposo. Irónicamente, Medvedchuk sigue siendo un diputado del pueblo que no ha sido condenado. El estado de derecho tal como es.

PD. Las revisiones completas en las áreas regresarán después de la reanudación de las operaciones ofensivas intensivas. creo que pronto 

t.me/boris_rozhin/42131


----------



## BHAN83 (13 Abr 2022)

El momento más cercano a la Tercera Guerra Mundial fue el 21 de Enero de 2012


(noticia del 21 de Enero de 2012) https://www.reuters.com/article/oukwd-uk-iran-boat-idAFTRE80K0Q620120121 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2011%E2%80%932012_Strait_of_Hormuz_dispute Mientras pasaban a pares portaaviones y buques de guerra europeos por el estrecho de Hormuz, en medio de amenazas...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## frangelico (13 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> La MAD no funciona sin la A. Y paradójicamente, en nuestro mundo de cretinos, es lo que evita una guerra nuclear. En el momento que no esté la A, cuidado, que algunos idiotas les gusta hacer planes con bajas asumibles en el contexto de guerras nucleares con ataques preventivos. Las armas nucleares estratégicas están hechas para amenazar, es su principal función. Y esperemos que no se tengan que usar nunca en la secundaria.
> 
> Viene a ser un garrote muy gordo expuesto en la pared, para que lo vea el vecino por la ventana. Para que se lo piense bien antes de acercarse a la puerta a tocar los cojones.



Es así. El peligro son las nuevas generaciones de retrasados que creen que se puede ganar una guerra nuclear porque les han regalado un titulillo y su educación consiste en videojuegos y YouTube. Al mundo le vendría mejor eliminar jóvenes y prolongar la vida de los viejos mientras fabrica una nueva generación bien educada, que dejar que la Naturaleza siga el curso habitual..


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Se sabe algo sobre este supuesto ataque?



De ser cierto hubiera miles de imágenes rulando. Además si Ucrania contaba con misiles kh-35 por qué ha solicitado misiles antibuque a la OTAN?


----------



## Roedr (13 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es así. El peligro son las nuevas generaciones de retrasados que creen que se puede ganar una guerra nuclear porque les han regalado un titulillo y su educación consiste en videojuegos y YouTube. Al mundo le vendría mejor eliminar jóvenes y prolongar la vida de los viejos mientras fábrica una nueva generación bien educada, que dejar que la Naturaleza siga el curso habitual..



Esa es la razón por la que siempre hay guerras. Los padres que sufren la guerra se encargan de mostrar el horror a los hijos. Estos ya con menos conocimiento pasan un poco a los nietos, y luego ya nadie la conoce de primera mano. Después, ante la falta de referencias reales pues vuelta a derramar sangre.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (13 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> No es tan fácil. El problema es el enorme cinturón de bosques que limita el movimiento a las carreteras, por eso el cuello de botella de Izyum que era tan difícil de tomar, porque además de ser un paso estrecho, hay una colina, el monte Kremenets que lo domina todo.
> 
> Ir expandiendo y reforzando la cabeza de puente y acumular tropas lleva tiempo. Pero vamos, yo creo que esta semana veremos la ruptura y el avance a Barvenkovo. El objetivo no es Slavyansk en sí, que está a cuarenta kilómetros, si no cortar las carreteras y vías férreas más al oeste y completar el cerco del ejército en el saliente de Donbass.
> 
> Y para eso hace falta otro ataque en pinza desde el sur del saliente. Hace días que no toman más pueblos y queda todavía romper la línea de Kurakhovo-Marinka al oeste de Donetsk.



Si tienen planeado un ataque en pinza desde el norte y el sur el objetivo supongo que sería alcanzar la carretera Donetsk-Pavlograd pero según una fuente yankee Rusia está concentrando gran cantidad de fuerzas en el extremo norte de esa pinza, pero no tanto en el sur (o bien esa fuente no tiene toda la información que también podría ser).

En mi opinion, a no ser que Rusia haga un despliegue de fuerzas muy superior al que ha hecho hasta ahora, un ataque cerrando el Donbass estilo "Operación Urano" lo veo excesivo , por la gran distancia a cubrir y porque tendrían que destinar parte de las fuerzas a cubrir el flanco oeste de posibles contraataques.

Con ese despliegue creo que podrían hacer un ataque desde el eje Izium-Balakliya hacia el oeste con el objetivo de cerrar en una bolsa las posiciones ukras al este de Jarkov (sector Chuhiv-Malynivka) en una primera fase...que sería una sorpresa total desde luego y luego con la explotación del éxito el objetivo sería rodear la ciudad por el sur y cerrar por el oeste con fuerzas que entrarían desde Rusia (que según algunas informaciones están concentradas en el oblast de Belgorod)...

Tambien por el sur necesitan presionar hacia Nikolaev-Transnistria y cerrar los accesos por tierra a Odessa, por eso tampoco veo la mega-operación en el Donbass, demasiados huevos en la misma cesta.


----------



## apocalippsis (13 Abr 2022)

El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de China criticó duramente las acciones de Estados Unidos:

_*✔*_Portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de China, Zhao Lijian: Washington está intensificando deliberadamente el conflicto en Ucrania para contener a China y Rusia.

_*✔*_Fueron los Estados Unidos los que llevaron las fricciones entre Moscú y Kiev a un punto crítico.

_*✔*_Estados Unidos no tomó medidas para reducir la escalada, sino que, por el contrario, echó leña al fuego y agravó el conflicto, obligando a otros países a elegir un bando. Solo otros países, por desgracia, no entienden esto. Es más conveniente para ellos guardar silencio sobre las posiciones de los parásitos estadounidenses.

t.me/boris_rozhin/42173


----------



## JoséBatallas (13 Abr 2022)

Les ha fallado el neolenguaje esta vez. ¿Qué es eso de "ayuda militar"? Lo correcto hubiese sido escribir "ayuda humanitaria".

Coño, si solo les están regalando armas para que las utilicen ellos. Ayuda yanki de toda la vida del señor. Y de exageración nada. ¿Alguna vez os imaginasteis a la potencia imperial más criminal y genocida de la historia bombardeando para "evitar un genocidio"? No es un delirio de ciencia ficción ni una parábola religiosa. Ocurrio de verdad. Un ejemplo. Cuando cazas estadounidenses bombardearon a mercenarios islamistas del ISIS que avanzavan hacia la capital del Kurdistán iraquí después de que el presidente USA, Barack Obama, dijera que Washington debía actuar para evitar un "genocidio" en Erbil, la capital petrolera del Kurdistan.

Y como ese ejemplo tantos otros.


* ¿Hay que sorprenderse de que las potencias imperiales que sacralizan (e imponen) la vigencia de la “paz y la democracia” a nivel mundial, sean las mismas que invaden países, destruyen el planeta, masacran poblaciones, generan hambrunas colectivas y fabrican pobreza masiva a escala planetaria?*

Las señales son múltiples: Elecciones “libres y democráticas” en países ocupados militarmente, los supermillonarios organizando fundaciones para “combatir la pobreza”, las corporaciones y bancos capitalistas liderando campañas mundiales de la “solidaridad”, las superpotencias imperiales (con EEUU a la cabeza) levantando las banderas de la “democracia y los derechos humanos”, presidentes de “izquierda” que gerencian Estados capitalistas de la derecha, potencias criminales (como EEUU y sus socios de la OTAN) que masacran militarmente a poblaciones civiles en nombre de la “paz”, son apenas muestras de una tendencia de desdoblamiento (entre el hacer y el decir) nivelada y aceptada en todo el planeta.


----------



## lasoziedad (13 Abr 2022)

*Imposible controlar la radiactividad en Chernóbil, según las autoridades ucranianas*

Las autoridades ucranianas *no logran restablecer* los *medios de vigilancia de la radiactividad* en Chernóbil, en el norte de Ucrania, donde los soldados rusos crearon una red subterránea cuando ocuparon el lugar del peor accidente nuclear jamás ocurrido.

*"El sistema para controlar el nivel de radiactividad en la zona prohibida sigue sin funcionar"*, declaró Evguen Kramarenko, jefe de la agencia estatal encargada de la zona prohibida de Chernóbil.

*"Los servidores que manejan esta información desaparecieron* (...) *no podemos afirmar si (la zona) es completamente segura"*, añadió durante una videoconferencia seguida por la AFP.

*"Mientras no se restablezca la electricidad y los empleados no tengan autorización de las fuerzas armadas para acceder a los puestos de control de la radiactividad, no podemos evaluar los daños sufridos"*, precisó.

Kramarenko aseguró además que *"los ocupantes rusos habían excavado en múltiples lugares"* en Chernóbil, donde tuvo lugar el accidente nuclear en abril de 1986. *"Enterraron equipos pesados, crearon trincheras e incluso instalaron cocinas subterráneas, tiendas de campaña y fortificaciones"*, afirmó. *"Una de estas fortificaciones se *encuentra *cerca de un lugar para el depósito provisional de residuos radiactivos"*, advirtió.


----------



## Peineto (13 Abr 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> En occidente se está quemando el interés a niveles rapidísimos.
> 
> Los ucros no ayuda. Con el payaso de su presidente insultando a todos dios y con los refugiados exigienfl..la gente empieza a plantearse que esta guerra no es su guerra por mucho que se empeñen en venderlo... Y para colmo la inflación..
> 
> El francés, holandés o austriaco medio harto ya. Yo cuando leo foros y periódicos franceses me doy cuenta de que los franceses en línea generales están hasta los eggs de los ukros. Aguante el interés en Alemania pero también el rechazo en el este... Tiene pinta de poner en relieve las diferencias entre este y oeste y eso es algo que a los políticos no les gusta.



Refugiados españoles en Francia. Uelcome refuchis.


----------



## Peineto (13 Abr 2022)

Ironías de la Historia. Ni olvido, ni perdón.


----------



## ccartech (13 Abr 2022)

Los medios ucranianos citan al gobernador de Odessa, Maksym Marchenko, y otras fuentes que afirman que el crucero ruso Moskva ha sido alcanzado por dos misiles Neptune. Según los informes, Moskva estuvo en la bahía de Sebastopol hace tres días.


Por otro lado
El crucero de misiles guiados ruso Moskva del Proyecto 1164 clase Atlant fue visto cerca de Sevastapol hoy


----------



## Julc (13 Abr 2022)

Esperemos que no les envíen smartphones.


----------



## JoséBatallas (13 Abr 2022)

Censura en Google nivel Dios


*Aviso importante: Novedades relativas a Ucrania*

Estimado editor:

Debido a la guerra que está teniendo lugar en Ucrania, vamos a pausar la monetización del contenido que constituya explotación de la guerra para obtener beneficios, que la niegue o que la justifique.

Ya llevamos algún tiempo aplicando medidas de cumplimiento cuando detectamos afirmaciones sobre la guerra en Ucrania que infringen nuestras políticas. Por ejemplo, la política sobre contenido peligroso o despectivo, que prohíbe que se monetice cualquier contenido que incite a la violencia o niegue que se han producido sucesos trágicos. Con este aviso, queremos aclarar (y ampliar, en algunos casos) las directrices que ofrecemos a nuestros editores respecto al conflicto que está teniendo lugar.

*La pausa que hemos indicado se aplicará, entre otros casos, al contenido donde se afirme que las víctimas del conflicto son responsables de la tragedia que están sufriendo o se culpe a esas personas de cualquier forma similar. Por ejemplo, el contenido donde se divulgue que Ucrania está llevando a cabo un genocidio o atacando deliberadamente a sus propios ciudadanos.*

Atentamente,

El equipo de Google AdSense









Google pausa los anuncios en contenidos que exploten la guerra de Ucrania, la nieguen o la justifiquen - Laboratorio de Periodismo Luca de Tena


Google ha decidido pausar la monetización comercial en las informaciones que constituyan una explotación de la guerra de Ucrania para obtener beneficios, la nieguen o la justifiquen. Esto afecta a toda su red comercial, incluyendo Youtube, anuncios a través de Adsense, etc. Según Google, «ya...




laboratoriodeperiodismo.org


----------



## BHAN83 (13 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Censura en Google nivel Dios
> 
> 
> *Aviso importante: Novedades relativas a Ucrania*
> ...



Este foro usa adsense? es que con adblock ni me entero, pero si lo usa cumple los requisitos para que le quiten la monetizacion.


----------



## Malevich (13 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Efectivamente, los rematan sin muchos miramientos…para eso han enviado a los chechenos.



En Mariupol han palmado más de 10.000 militares y nazis ucros, y es una estimación conservadora.


----------



## NPI (13 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Usted está intoxicando el hilo con sus peroraciones plastas y pedantorras, que además són amarillas y proglobalistas disimuladas. No estoy prestando atención a sus mensajes, no me interesa la opinión de un tibio en estas circunstancias y este tema, ha elegido usted el hilo incorrecto. Me recuerda mucho a "andaqueyatevale" tambien conocido como "Abascalpastairaní", un pesao pedanton y demagogo de calibre parecido al suyo.



@Andaqueyatevale es ahora @Ostentosa mendicidad 
@Abascalpastairaní es ahora @Abascaloffdutty 
@Teuro es una de esas cuentas


----------



## Malevich (13 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> tambien se ve menos gente que les apoya yo creo
> y es que ya se ha perdido la fuerza inicial de la narrativa oficial, el boom de la exclusiva va decayendo a medida que se desarrollan los eventos, y se descubre en cada detalle inconsistencia, a si que muchos de condenar a Rusia ahora prefieren el silencio y la prudencia, solo los politicos y los medios son los que estan obligados a defender las mentiras
> 
> Y dentro de unos años ya no quedara ninguna duda,con la mentira por bandera todo son batallas perdidas para el anglosionismo, otro clavo mas en la caja que se ponen



No subestime la imbecilidad del españolerdo medio. 
Me acaba de comentar un amigo, no diré en qué provincia vive, que a su hija le invitaron a una piñata y una de las piñatas tenía la cara de Putin. 
Y yo vengo de pasar unos días en el pueblo de mi madre, tampoco diré provincia, y el cepillo de la iglesia era para Ucrania. 
Vivimos en un país de subnormales, yo esto lo tengo claro hace mucho tiempo y he dejado de hacerme mala sangre por ello. No hay solución.


----------



## juanmanuel (13 Abr 2022)

Hay otras cosas que no entiendo.
Aqui he leido que USA busca la destruccion de Europa. Entiendo que no quiera competencia (Euro, Airbus, etc.), y que quiera apropiarse del mercado europeo o sus empresas.
Pero el debilitamiento de Europa representa la debilidad del unico aliado importante de USA.
UK, Canada, Australia. NZ, Israel son economias pequeñas, con poblaciones pequeñas. Japon, Corea y otros son dominios, no aliados.
Sin un aliado importante como Europa USA pierde su primacia en el mundo.

Otra cosa que no entiendo es la sobrevaloracion de los rapidos triunfos militares de USA. Por ejemplo Irak.
En Irak gobernaba Saddam, alineado con Occidente, que llevo a una guerra contra Iran de casi una decada, mas la guerra del golfo, mas una decada de sanciones, sin armamento y con la economia destruida y sin apoyo popular. Que tiene, en ese estado de cosas, de extraordinario, el triunfo inicial de USA.
Tambien se considera un gran "triunfo" de USA la destitucion de Imran Khan como primer ministro de Pakistan, pero lo primero que dijo el nuevo primer ministro fue "las relaciones bilaterales con Beijing son “estratégicas e inquebrantables”, y el proyecto del Corredor Económico China-Pakistán (CPEC) es prioritario. Ademas de recibir inmediatamente las felicitaciones calurosas de paises no "alineados" con USA. “En un Mundo complejo donde los retos son inmensos y entre todos estamos llamados a custodiar celosamente la Paz, nuestros votos por su Salud Personal, y por el éxito de su labor al frente de las Instituciones del Pueblo Pakistaní”, mensaje de Daniel Ortega y Rosario Murillo, Presidente y Vice de Nicaragua.
Tal vez no todo sea blanco o negro.


----------



## NPI (13 Abr 2022)

Eso ya ocurre en algunos Estados de EE. UU., ahora el Reino de España que es una colonia desde 1953 hacen esa ley.


----------



## Malevich (13 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Si tienen planeado un ataque en pinza desde el norte y el sur el objetivo supongo que sería alcanzar la carretera Donetsk-Pavlograd pero según una fuente yankee Rusia está concentrando gran cantidad de fuerzas en el extremo norte de esa pinza, pero no tanto en el sur (o bien esa fuente no tiene toda la información que también podría ser).
> 
> En mi opinion, a no ser que Rusia haga un despliegue de fuerzas muy superior al que ha hecho hasta ahora, un ataque cerrando el Donbass estilo "Operación Urano" lo veo excesivo , por la gran distancia a cubrir y porque tendrían que destinar parte de las fuerzas a cubrir el flanco oeste de posibles contraataques.
> 
> ...



Yo no descarto que el objetivo inmediato sean Jarkov y Nikolayev, con Odessa en el horizonte. Sorprendería totalmente a los servicios secretos occidentales y Chelensky chillaría como un gorrino diciendo que los rusos han vuelto a mentir al mundo, y un festival de lloros en redes sociales y televisión estaría servido. 
Nutrición máxima, como dicen por aquí.


----------



## Seronoser (13 Abr 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Parece Mariupol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo he contado, a ojo, 1200 tanques y unos 50.000 chechenos muertos


----------



## dabuti (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Si no fuera eso tendría 300 nukes en vez de ¡5.000!. Más que nadie y solo es para decir "si caigo yo, cae la humanidad". Es una sociedad totalmente tóxica.



Claro, según tu lógica Rusia debería tener 300 nukes y EEUU sin problemas casí 6.000 .

Teuro al principio intentabas quedar equidistante en tus posts, pero poco a poco has ido sacando tu patita OTANICA, venga hombre que te tenemos calado.


----------



## briancon (13 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Polonia con carceles democraticas y sanciones economicas, polonizaria Galitzia en dos generaciones, Rusia tardaria mucho menos en borrar a los ultranacionalistas de Ucrania, los enviaria junto a sus familias, de colonos forzosos a Siberia, tiene la capacidad politica y economica, para hacerlo, seguramente lo haga, como si tiene que desplazar a 10.000.000 de habitantes.



Tu has visto muchas pelis del S XX, la URSS cayó hace mucho y el Stalinismo hace más. En cuanto los europeos entren en razón con la crisis económica que nos acecha, Putin va a llegar a un pacto porque está guerra perjudica mucho a Rusia. A llas zonas destrozadas por la guerra les espera ruina por decadas, así que poco vas a tener que deportar porque la gente va a irse de allí por voluntad propia.


----------



## ZARGON (13 Abr 2022)

Cada vez mas mierdas los mass mierdas


----------



## Billy Ray (13 Abr 2022)

Nuevamente sensacional Patrick Lancaster.


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Abr 2022)

briancon dijo:


> Tu has visto muchas pelis del S XX, la URSS cayó hace mucho y el Stalinismo hace más. En cuanto los europeos entren en razón con la crisis económica que nos acecha, Putin va a llegar a un pacto porque está guerra perjudica mucho a Rusia. A llas zonas destrozadas por la guerra les espera ruina por decadas, así que poco vas a tener que deportar porque la gente va a irse de allí por voluntad propia.



Rusia esta construyendo ciudades en la parte asiatica del pais, para fijar poblacion y hacer frente a la inmigracion ilegal china !!!.


----------



## Seronoser (13 Abr 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> No creo eso, con todo respeto.



Es respetable que no creas en los números.
Mucho también creen que la tierra es plana.
Respetable


----------



## briancon (13 Abr 2022)

Ucrania es mierda pura y desde la UE nadie va a dar dinero para nuevos territorios a subvencionar, no estamos en los 2000. Las pajas mentales de anexiones de Polonia o Hungria no las va a financiar nadie.


----------



## Azrael_II (13 Abr 2022)

El supuesto vídeo de Biden 



Spoiler


----------



## Plutarko (13 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Nuevamente sensacional Patrick Lancaster.



Donde están los videos de ese estilo pero del otro bando? 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## SanRu (13 Abr 2022)

Eso mismo estaba pensando yo hace un rato. Llevan semanas hablando de la pinza y crear un caldero que lo lógico sería que los Ukros llevaran semanas preparándose para defenderse de eso.

También es cierto que desde el Dombas, los rusos no han dejado de presionar, lo que ha mantenido entretenidos a las fuerzas Ukras de allí. Y también, la falsas ofensivas del norte también ayudaron a que los Ukros no pudieran reforzar esos flancos. Si a eso le sumas la clara superioridad aérea, pues quizás aunque le plan se sepa de antemano, los Ukros poco han podido hacer para contrarrestarlo.

Si la ofensiva del Kurst fracasó fue porque los alemanes tardaron mucho tiempo en prepararse y fue muy evidente lo que querían hacer y a los rusos les dio tiempo a preparar el terreno de esos flancos para la defensa.

Quizás los rusos opten por otro ataque ¿Jarkov? ¿Odessa? y dejen el Dombas para el final......

o Quizás a los Ukros sí les ha dado tiempo para preparar una defensa.....


----------



## Seronoser (13 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Yo no descarto que el objetivo inmediato sean Jarkov y Nikolayev, con Odessa en el horizonte. Sorprendería totalmente a los servicios secretos occidentales y Chelensky chillaría como un gorrino diciendo que los rusos han vuelto a mentir al mundo, y un festival de lloros en redes sociales y televisión estaría servido.
> Nutrición máxima, como dicen por aquí.



Yo sigo pensando que Nikolaev y después corredor hasta Transnistria. Sin tocar Odesa


----------



## fulcrum29smt (13 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> De 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Y de los silos Aegis Ashore de la OTAN en Polonia y Rumanía no decimos nada verdad? Si, me refiero a esos silos de origen naval que permiten albergar tanto misiles tierra-aire como armas ofensivas como el misil de crucero Tomahawk con carga nuclear.

De eso no hablamos, y estoy seguro que no es por IGNORANCIA.


----------



## Ramonmo (13 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es así. El peligro son las nuevas generaciones de retrasados que creen que se puede ganar una guerra nuclear porque les han regalado un titulillo y su educación consiste en videojuegos y YouTube. Al mundo le vendría mejor eliminar jóvenes y prolongar la vida de los viejos mientras fabrica una nueva generación bien educada, que dejar que la Naturaleza siga el curso habitual..



Tienes razón, pero es que el peligro viene aumentado por las armas de precisión. Se está abriendo camino la opinión de que, al poder colocar municiones guiadas en puntos muy concretos y con un margen de error muy pequeño, empieza a tener sentido la utilización de pequeñas cabezas nucleares en el campo de batalla o para golpear objetivos estratégicos muy concretos. Ya no habría un gran salto entre lo nuclear táctico y lo nuclear estratégico, sino que se abriría la posibilidad de una escalada mucho más gradual. Por ejemplo, se podría detonar como advertencia un arma nuclear de pequeño tamaño en una zona desértica de un país enemigo con, en teoría, mínimo riesgo de daños colaterales. O atacar con precisión formaciones de combate enemigas. En fin, que el tiro de precisión moderno aumenta mucho, dicen algunos, las posibilidades de uso del arma nuclear.


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (13 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> El supuesto vídeo de Biden
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



De donde sale este videofake?


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (13 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo sigo pensando que Nikolaev y después corredor hasta Transnistria. Sin tocar Odesa



Ya lo dijiste hace bastantes dias cuando parecia impensable. Y ahora parece cobrar mucho sentido, si se llega a hacer un corredor que deje aislada a Odessa el tiempo corre en contra de los defensores de la ciudad.


----------



## No al NOM (13 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> El supuesto vídeo de Biden
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Abr 2022)

Tecnología Dimitry: Dron ruso se estrella en ucrania, tiene una cámara digital con Velcro y el depósito es de una botella de agua mineral


Se demuestra así que Putin no sigue la Agenda 2030 de sostenibilidad: la botella es de PVC. Les mangó un iglú de botellas a los de ecoembes. Total ellos no las reciclan.




www.burbuja.info




↓

EN CAMBIO PARECE QUE UCRANIA TIENE UNOS DRONES MUY MOLONES PARA REPARTIR " NANO GRAFENO SIDA VOLADOR "





Russian forces found drones capable of deploying chemical weapons.










el ejercito ucraniano emplea armas quimicas desde drones


h-t-t-p-s://t.me/intelslava/25072




www.burbuja.info





_*⚡*_The Russian military found an UAV with liquid containers and sprayers on the territory of one of the military units abandoned by the Armed Forces of Ukraine
LINK => t.me/intelslava/25072 126.6K viewsApr 13 at 10:06










*Briefing on analysis of documents related to US military and biological activities in Ukraine (March 31, 2022)*
March 31, 2022 

_*❗☣*_* Russian Defence Ministry continues to study *documents* on the implementation of military and biological programmes by the US and its NATO allies on the territory of Ukraine.*

SLIDES DE LA PRESENTACION DE LOS BIOLABAS DE UCRANIA

*








Briefing' Slides


Посмотреть и скачать с Яндекс.Диска




disk.yandex.ru

















₱₳₮Ɽł₵₭ ⱧɆ₦ⱤɎ


Truth is treason in the empire of lies.




t.me




*

_*➡*_ Briefing

_*➡*_ Documents

_*➡*_ Slides
*DRONES CON MOSQUITOS CON SIDITA Y OTRAS ARMAS BIOLOGICAS*
*¿QUE PUEDE SALIR MAL ?*





#Russia #Ukraine #Briefing #NBPC
@mod_russia_en



*MIRA QUE BIEN. LOS FAMOSOS DRONES BAYRAKTAR TURCOS *
*PUEDE SER PLATAFORMAS DE ARMAS BIOLOGICAS SEGUN LOS PAPELES 








Briefing' Slides


Посмотреть и скачать с Яндекс.Диска




disk.yandex.ru




*




​


----------



## Remequilox (13 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Muy buen artículo, describe a nivel táctico el terreno del Donbass, que parece llano pero es muy accidentado y a nivel estratégico la operación
> 
> Recomendado, es largo, pero es una lectura instructiva
> 
> ...



Interesante.

Realmente lo que expone es un análisis de escenarios en los que a falta de otras evidencias, resulta que a Rusia NO le interesa resolver esto mediante una o varias batallas campales.
Explico:
Escenario más posibilista, cerrar y aniquilar la "agrupación Donbass". Boca de cierre, 180 km. Terreno accidentado (geografía física y humana).
Posiblemente Rusia actuaría con una mayoría 2 a 1, pero exponiendo su flanco occidental a contragolpes.
Una vez aniquilada la "agrupación Donbass" (previsible, unos 60.000 efectivos), (¿a que precio, en medios humanos y mecánicos?), resulta que sí, ya tienes "liberado" todo el territorio de las repúblicas, y el ejército ucraniano invasor ha sido expulsado.
Pero...
La guerra no acaba ahí, y justo al lado, sigues teniendo quizás otra agrupación potentísima (sur de Jarkov, Pavlorad, Dnipro), posiblemente igual de armados y fortificados.

Escenario ambicioso, bolsa grande, aniquilas la "agrupación Donbass", y dejas muy debilitado tanto el flanco sur de Jarkov como el resto del contingente del este. Boca de cierre, al menos 250 km. Te enfrentas, previsiblemente a al menos unos 90.000 efectivos (tu superioridad numérica ya es muy dudosa.....).
De acuerdo, si ganas, a un coste razonable, la guerra "en el campo de batalla" que dijo el ínclito Borrell, está casi finiquitada.
Pero.... Eso es un batallón estilo IIWW, y para ir ahí con garantías, necesitas una potencia de guerra que de momento y por ahora, Rusia no ha mostrado.
Dilemas:
¿Dejo practicables los puentes del Dnieper, para atraer-atrapar más contingentes, aun a riesgo de tener mayor dificultad y pérdidas propias?
¿Bombardeo los puentes, y les monto una potente línea de defensa en el río?
¿El contingente del sur concentra sus efectivos aquí, aun a riesgo de dejar indefensa Jerson?
¿El contingente norte desprotege el flanco expuesto a Jarkov, o divide esfuerzos entre cerrar la boca y seguir en Jarkov?

Veo muy efectista, con mucha potencia política, el escenario "bolsa del Donbass", pero según costes y pérdidas, puede ser una victoria pírrica (en lo militar), y solo servir como etapa intermedia de un sangriento conflicto (en términos ciclistas, ganas la etapa reina, pero aun queda montaña y la contrarreloj).

Veo muy ambicioso, necesitado de una cantidad de medios aun no vistos, y con demasiados dilemas (demasiados riesgos de cosas que pueden salir mal), el escenario ambicioso de copar todo lo gordo de Ucrania oriental de una sola vez.

A Ucrania por supuesto que le interesa, solo le interesa, una batalla campal. La que sea, pero ya. Una semana soltándose hostia limpia, y el último que toque la lona, gana.
Si pierde, perdió (pero es que esta guerra es la guerra que sin haber llegado aun a la derrota, más veces ha perdido ya un país).
Y si por un aquel gana, o la derrota es por la mínima, o es una derrota clara pero "épica", o la victoria rusa es lo suficientemente pírrica, lo mismo aun se salvan por el comodín de la intervención directa y presencial USA-Otan (anhelos y expectativas.......).

No sé, pero a la vista de como están yendo ahora las cosas, el nuevo mando general (Dornikov), y los nuevos estilos táctico-operativos (yo lo denomino "estilo del varano"), lentos pero seguros y efectivos, quizás no tendremos la batalla campal del Donbass, tantas veces anunciada.


----------



## dabuti (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Abr 2022)

LA QUINTA COLUMNA TV 10.2K views20:27
NO VUELVE, NI PROBABLEMENTE LO HAGA., PENDIENTES DE "SU COSTILLA"


*TENIS/GODÓ
El jugador balear no se ha recuperado a tiempo de sus problemas en las costillas y no podrá defender su título de campeón en Barcelona*

*yeppp..*













Rafa Nadal no podrá defender su título de campeón del Godó

13/04/2022 13:11 CESTActualizado a 13/04/2022 13:24 CEST

aun nota cosillas raras por la enzima del grafeno y la cobra gey​
 GRAFEN-FLACHI INSIDE














__





Rumor: - Mundo deportivo anuncia que RAFA NADAL ES BAJA OFICIAL para el torneo Conde Godo. Le dura la Picadura de Cobra Gay en costillas


LA QUINTA COLUMNA TV 10.2K views20:27 NO VUELVE, NI PROBABLEMENTE LO HAGA., PENDIENTES DE "SU COSTILLA" TENIS/GODÓ El jugador balear no se ha recuperado a tiempo de sus problemas en las costillas y no podrá defender su título de campeón en Barcelona...




www.burbuja.info





El Barcelona Open Banc Sabadell-Trofeo Conde de Godó 2022 tendrá nuevo campeón.* Rafa Nadal no podrá defender su título tras confirmar la organización su baja debido a los problemas en las costillas *que sufrió durante la disputa del pasado Masters 1000 de Indian Wells.
"Finalmente, Rafa Nadal no disputará el Barcelona Open Banc Sabadell 2022 al no poder recuperarse a tiempo de su lesión en las costillas. *El jugador trabajó al máximo para poder disputar el torneo por decimoséptima vez y fue duda hasta el último momento, pero ha tenido que renunciar*" apunta el comunicado oficial.
El campeón del Open de Australia, que todavía no ha retomado los entrenamientos, * anunció el 22 de marzo que estaría de baja entre cuatro y seis semanas debido a una "fisura en las costillas" *sufrida en el partido de semifinales de Indian Wells contra Carlos Alcaraz.​


----------



## raptors (14 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Georgia.
> Crimea.
> Ucrania.
> 
> No se, creo que va a más de un país cada 5 años. A este ritmo en un siglo ha invadido hasta Portugal.



Escribes pura mierd@....

*Rusia nunca invadió crimea..!!* en crimea en 2014, después de un golpe de estado, hubo un referéndum... y termino por *REUNIFICARSE* con rusia...!!


----------



## explorador (14 Abr 2022)

El ejército ruso cada vez más parece el de un desarrapado criminal estilo Pancho Villa, la OTAN debería de haber subido la apuesta hace tiempo haciendo caso a Zelensky y haber decretado cielos cerrados sobre Ucrania


----------



## Roedr (14 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Interesante.
> 
> Realmente lo que expone es un análisis de escenarios en los que a falta de otras evidencias, resulta que a Rusia NO le interesa resolver esto mediante una o varias batallas campales.
> Explico:
> ...



Pues como no sean capaces de hacerse con el Donbass con la cantidad de material que está recibiendo el oeste de Ucrania... mejor que abandonen.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Abr 2022)

ABALADO POR EL FRANCOTIRADOR

*WALLI*





*ASE DEJO PICAR CON POR UN DRON CON LA COBRA GAY
Y AORA SE DEFINE COMO FRANCOTIRADOR**E** NO BINARIO*

*CHAS CHASSS! *





​[/CENTER]


----------



## explorador (14 Abr 2022)

explorador dijo:


> El ejército ruso cada vez más parece el de un desarrapado criminal estilo Pancho Villa, la OTAN debería de haber subido la apuesta hace tiempo haciendo caso a Zelensky y haber decretado cielos cerrados sobre Ucrania



Me descojono de estos miserables rusos


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Abr 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Donde están los videos de ese estilo pero del otro bando?
> 
> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall



Es que para mí este hombre no es de ningún bando, pero estoy seguro que si intenta hacer lo mismo en zona ucraniana tendría problemas. No he visto todos sus videos, puede que tenga algún reportaje en zona ucraniana.
De todas formas la gente no quiere hablar demasiado y es normal, nunca se sabe como terminará la guerra y sus caras están saliendo en Youtube, es complicado. Pero aún así se dejan caer, por ejemplo en la casa donde hay diez personas, el hombre le cuenta como los soldados ucranianos les recomendaron irse a la escuela y poco después la bombardean. Solo el último se explaya diciendo que disparaban desde lugares que luego recibian fuego ruso de respuesta, lugares como escuelas y hospitales. El video es información pura, y encima el tío se lo patea, se mete en el fregao, se lo curra.


----------



## katiuss (14 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Escribes pura mierd@....
> 
> *Rusia nunca invadió crimea..!!* en crimea en 2014 hubo un referéndum... y termino por *REUNIFICARSE* con rusia...!!



Yo puedo promover un referéndum en Cuenca... Pero no creo que dejen decidir muchas cosas fuera del guión no?
Esto pasa en España, en Ukrania y en Madagascar...


----------



## frangelico (14 Abr 2022)

briancon dijo:


> Ucrania es mierda pura y desde la UE nadie va a dar dinero para nuevos territorios a subvencionar, no estamos en los 2000. Las pajas mentales de anexiones de Polonia o Hungria no las va a financiar nadie.



Costaría cientos de miles de millones.a su lado la Polonia de 1990 era Suiza. Ahí no hay nada que no necesite ser reconstruido a un coste sideral, por no hablar de que la diferencia de renta es tan monstruosa que es objetivamente mejor ser mendigo en Munich que profesor en Kiev, de modo que se vendrían casi todos al Oeste.


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> @Andaqueyatevale es ahora @Ostentosa mendicidad
> @Abascalpastairaní es ahora @Abascaloffdutty
> @Teuro es una de esas cuentas



Ya da igual, se ha ido al pozo, un pelmazo menos.


----------



## Nico (14 Abr 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Quizás los rusos opten por otro ataque ¿Jarkov? ¿Odessa? y dejen el Dombas para el final......
> 
> o Quizás a los Ukros sí les ha dado tiempo para preparar una defensa.....




Dada la existencia de satélites y drones, los movimientos de tropas y equipos a gran escala son evidentes. No creo que haya "sorpresas" de esa magnitud (atacar Odessa sin que nadie sepa)

Por otro lado, dar las batallas "definitivas" a veces es una decisión estratégica. Aguantas las pérdidas, pero si ganas *al frente ya no queda nada.*

En todo caso creo que saldrán con alguna sofisticación (no son idiotas), pero es posible que "vayan a por todo" a fin de resolver de una vez la guerra.


----------



## El-Mano (14 Abr 2022)

Falló el mensaje...

@Remequilox

Yo añadiría el factor económico.

Ucrania se está arruinando a pasos agigantados con la UE detrás, cuanto más tiempo pase peor para ellos. Rusia en cambio el golpe económico no lo va a notar en comparación a lo esperado, y además el ejército desplegado es relativamente pequeño y al lado de casa, no son 600.000 al otro lado del planeta. Tampoco descartaría despliegue de tropas adicionales, y una vez acabado en dombass, retirarlas y mantener las actuales ante la posibilidad de que Ucrania siga luchando. Dombass será el punto de inflexión para que Ucrania ceda ya... O que rusia aumente y vaya a por odessa u otro tipos de medidas.

Sobre la forma y los planes del tema de dombass ya veremos... Yo no espero grandes avances, veo más a lo sirio, lo que tengo claro que lo que tomen, se lo quedan ya en general. El tema económico parece ganado, el tema militar dependerá de cuanto quiera arriesgarse la OTAN y la moral de los ucranianos. No tiene pinta de acabar a corto plazo...


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## delhierro (14 Abr 2022)

explorador dijo:


> El ejército ruso cada vez más parece el de un desarrapado criminal estilo Pancho Villa, la OTAN debería de haber subido la apuesta hace tiempo haciendo caso a Zelensky y haber decretado cielos cerrados sobre Ucrania



No son tan tontos como para creerse su propia propaganda. Eso lo dejan para la plebe. Saben perfectamente que ocurriria si se dejan ver por los cielos de Ucrania, y no les gusta nada.


----------



## dabuti (14 Abr 2022)

A buenas horas xxxxx....










Amnistía Internacional reclama un juicio justo para Pablo González y que se le permita comunicarse con su familia


La organización asegura que ha contactado con la Embajada de Polonia en España y advierte que "la falta de contacto con el exterior dificulta la capacidad de las personas detenidas para preparar su defensa".




www.publico.es


----------



## NPI (14 Abr 2022)

Así me gusta que te descalifiques a ti mismo.

Y una cosa más, todos los COVIDIANOS, TOTALITARIOS y TRAGACIONISTAS de 2020-2021 ahora sois los mayores NEGACIONISTAS ya que os conviene disimular, pero se ve a la legua que por dentro estáis muy rabiosos y es por el asunto de las INYECCIONES que ya os habéis metido en el deltoide.

Todos sois clones como vuestras cuentas en el foro.


----------



## Nico (14 Abr 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Yo puedo promover un referéndum en Cuenca... Pero no creo que dejen decidir muchas cosas fuera del guión no?
> Esto pasa en España, en Ukrania y en Madagascar...




No. El referéndum estuvo bien hecho. El tema es que sin los "hombrecitos de verde" ocupando Crimea, nunca se hubiera podido hacer.


----------



## juanmanuel (14 Abr 2022)

Madafaca dijo:


> Viendo como funciona la logística y el mantenimiento ruso en el 2022 no me quiero ni imaginar los 50.000 blindados soviéticos desperdigados por Europa Occidental. Vamos, el paraiso de los gitanos chatarreros.
> 
> Mentira el poder blindado soviético y mentira la necesidad de la OTAN para detenerlos.



Esto es lo que me preocupa de dar por validas ciertas noticias. Ahora ya no se discute si lo de la logistica es verdadero o falso. Se da por valida y se utiliza para cuestionar otras cosas.
No la da por verdadera alguien que estuvo en el terreno y lo vio, si no que es dado por valido el relato suministrado por los enemigos de Rusia, sin discusion y sin dudas.

Asi como el poder militar USA.
Asi como la brillantez de las estrategias del UK.

Asi como el dominio global occidental durante 5 siglos, a pesar de que hace apenas 200 años el 60% del territorio americano, la primera conquista europea, estava fuera del control occidental.
Toda la patagonia 1 millon de km2; todo el centro oeste de Canada (menos ontario y quebec, todo lo demas), hasta finales del S19; todo el oeste y noroeste de USA, mas Alaska, 15 millones km2 (tal vez mas), toda la Amazonia y la region del Chaco 6millones de km2 (tal vez mas).
Ademas, la conquista del interior africano se realizo en el S19, asi como la conquista de la India, o de China se produjo recien en la segunda mitad del 18 y comienzo del 19.
Podria seguir pero no es necesario. Lo que pasa es que los occidentales dan por valido su dominio durante 5 siglos y todo el mundo lo utiliza como base real, aunque sea para criticarlo.
Para occidente la critica no es tan importante, lo importante es que se acepte la idea del dominio occidental sempiterno, porque asi se aumenta la resignacion por algo tan antiguo. Algo asi como "siempre fue asi", por lo tanto se disminuye la resistencia y la lucha por el cambio.


----------



## katiuss (14 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No. El referéndum estuvo bien hecho. El tema es que sin los "hombrecitos de verde" ocupando Crimea, nunca se hubiera podido hacer.



Define bien: la constitución del país permite que un territorio decida por su cuenta sin tener en cuenta s la soberanía popular de todos los ciudadanos del país?

Generalmente esto no es posible...


----------



## delhierro (14 Abr 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Define bien: la constitución del país permite que un territorio decida por su cuenta sin tener en cuenta s la soberanía popular de todos los ciudadanos del país?
> 
> Generalmente esto no es posible...



En general las constituciones no suelen permitir que las Embajadas de los EEUU designen a dedo al presidente, y mira los yanquis lo hacen habitualmente la ultima vez en Venezuela. Ultimamente andan de capa caida y les sale mal, pero ni cuando fallan ni cuando aciertan los medios dicen nada en contra. 

Ahora simplemente hay más gente jugando. Pero son las mismas reglas.


----------



## Plutarko (14 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Es que para mí este hombre no es de ningún bando, pero estoy seguro que si intenta hacer lo mismo en zona ucraniana tendría problemas. No he visto todos sus videos, puede que tenga algún reportaje en zona ucraniana.
> De todas formas la gente no quiere hablar demasiado y es normal, nunca se sabe como terminará la guerra y sus caras están saliendo en Youtube, es complicado. Pero aún así se dejan caer, por ejemplo en la casa donde hay diez personas, el hombre le cuenta como los soldados ucranianos les recomendaron irse a la escuela y poco después la bombardean. Solo el último se explaya diciendo que disparaban desde lugares que luego recibian fuego ruso de respuesta, lugares como escuelas y hospitales. El video es información pura, y encima el tío se lo patea, se mete en el fregao, se lo curra.



Yo entiendo que trata de ser imparcial, pero si lleva siguiendo el conflicto desde el lado proruso desde el ¿2015? No se puede ser muy imparcial.
Si se ve alguna entrevista que los entrevistados no son del lado proruso. En la mayoría pues los entrevistados tiran pestes de los ucranianos. 

Yo a lo que iba es que no conozco a nadie que esté haciendo lo mismo desde el lado ucraniano, dando sus puntos de vista.
Solo vemos como entran los periodistas en zonas que ya no son de conflicto directo y todo está demostrado teatralizada. 

Si alguien sabe de algún periodista independiente que esté en el otro lado, pues se agradece la información.

Luego entra dentro del criterio de cada uno que versión creerse. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## pirivi-parava (14 Abr 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Donde están los videos de ese estilo pero del otro bando?
> 
> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall



Se echan de menos periodistas sobre el terreno que cuenten lo que ven sin filtros.
En la era de la mayor información parecemos depender del Twiter Telegram ... de fuentes casi inidentificadas.
Es impresionante el manejo al que se dejan someter con la excusa de que el enemigo puede ver sus defensas, despliegues y nosequé, como si al avanzar por Irak no hubieran transmitido todo en directo, por ejemplo.
Que se presten a ser traidos y llevados como ganado para montarles un escenario y tener a 6 profesionales haciendo fotos... a un gato


----------



## katiuss (14 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> En general las constituciones no suelen permitir que las Embajadas de los EEUU designen a dedo al presidente, y mira los yanquis lo hacen habitualmente la ultima vez en Venezuela. Ultimamente andan de capa caida y les sale mal, pero ni cuando fallan ni cuando aciertan los medios dicen nada en contra.
> 
> Ahora simplemente hay más gente jugando. Pero son las mismas reglas.



Cochondeo bien, cosas serias mal....

Sigo diciendo que si yo y mi colega del quinto decidimos algo como que no va a ningún lado.

Que hay movimientos de gobiernos en la sombra o no tan sombra tocando los cojones por los siglos de los siglos es verdad, pero no tiene que ver conque un referéndum sin base legal es una fiesta de pijamas...
Y lo de los americanos, rusos y chinos gobernando el planeta es igual de puto imperialista. Ninguno de sus movimientos para sacar redito a base del sufrimiento de otros me parece bien (cosa que parece que a muchos sí que les parece bien, según quien sea)...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Abr 2022)

*LOS DRONES DE LOS NAZIS EN UCRANIA CON CAPACIDAD
DE GUERRA QUIMICA TOXICOS Y PATOGENOS DE MUCHO SIDA *

_Briefing on analysis of documents related to US military and biological activities in Ukraine (March 31, 2022)_

*

Drohnen mit Flüssigkeitstanks und Sprühgeräten in verlassener ukrainischer Basis entdeckt*

DRONES UCRANIA BIOLABS GUERRA QUIMICA READY
SIDITA VOLADOR
2.4K viewsClif High, 23:57​



_ 
_


----------



## ccartech (14 Abr 2022)

El nuevo jefe de la Inteligencia Militar Francesa (DRM) es Jacques de Montgros. Sustituyó a Eric Vidaud acusado de no predecir la guerra en Ucrania. Cuenta según mis fuentes, Vidaud está fuera debido a la falla de Mariupol: los rusos están capturando a algunos oficiales franceses allí


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## NPI (14 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Por curiosidad me he puesto a buscar vídeos sobre el desempeño de los "terribles" Javelin y encuentro ésto subido por una fuente se supone que bastante solvente,... dice que el pepino le atiza a un BM-21 Grad pero podría ser un camión de patatas...



Es un vídeo preparado para generar propaganda tal y como ocurría en Siria.


----------



## Banzai (14 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Al final Le Pen, sí pero no.
> 
> Aunque está a años luz de Vox, porque Vox se ha declarado abiertamente pro sistema, no hay futuro con estos figurantes tampoco.
> 
> ...



Vox en política internacional es anti-europeo pero pro-OTAN y lamebotas anglo hasta la médula porque bebé del trumpismo. Para mí la peor combinación porque es dejar España de lacayo de nuestros mayores enemigos que usarían una España con Vox para desgastar más a la UE. No tiene nada que ver con Orban, Bolsonaro, Salvini, LePen y otros líderes de la derecha que se resisten más a esa posición sumisa. La derecha española siempre ha sido muy otanista y ahora la izquierda también.


----------



## Nico (14 Abr 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Define bien: la constitución del país permite que un territorio decida por su cuenta sin tener en cuenta s la soberanía popular de todos los ciudadanos del país?
> 
> Generalmente esto no es posible...




Aquí tienes el detalle.









Referéndum sobre el estatus político de Crimea de 2014 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Te recuerdo que Crimea no actuó "a su aire", sino que previamente había sido derrocado el Presidente electo de Ucrania y, técnicamente, estaban en una situación de Golpe de Estado.

Supongo que RECORDARAS ESO también, ¿verdad?


----------



## ccartech (14 Abr 2022)

En Slavyansk, las personas son torturadas por suscribirse a los canales de noticias rusos TG. El padre ucraniano de 58 años fue torturado sistemáticamente en el departamento de policía de Slavyansk por su retórica prorrusa.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (14 Abr 2022)

*El ex asesor militar de Angela Merkel cree que suministrar armas a Ucrania abre el camino a la tercera guerra mundial*









El ex asesor militar de Angela Merkel cree que suministrar armas a Ucrania abre el camino a la tercera guerra mundial


Suministrar armas a Ucrania convierte implícitamente a los países que lo hacen en parte de la guerra y abre potencialmente el camino a la tercera guerra mundial. La frase es de...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## delhierro (14 Abr 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Cochondeo bien, cosas serias mal....
> 
> Sigo diciendo que si yo y mi colega del quinto decidimos algo como que no va a ningún lado.
> 
> ...



Las reglas pueden ser malas, pero si son para todo el mundo son malas pero igualitarias. El colmo es que sean malas pero solo para unos.

Las bases legales solo funcionan si puedes defenderlas con un cañon. Así que , buscar la legalidad en este estado de cosas es una ocupación algo exotica.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## cobasy (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## katiuss (14 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Aquí tienes el detalle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por estar bajo un golpe de estado supongo que todo no es válido tampoco... Eso nos lo puede decir un letrado... Porque aquí nosotros desde la barra del bar tu con tu doctorado en física de partículas y yo con mi doctorado en filología turca no tenemos capacidad de sentar cátedra.... xD


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Abr 2022)

_#MARIUPOL-Mientras las fuerzas de la #RDN y #Rusia|n continúan su asalto al complejo de la #Fábrica de Ilich, la infantería naval de la 36ª Brigada de Ucrania sigue rindiéndose. Hasta la noche del 13 de abril de 2022, el número de rendidos en los últimos dos días había alcanzado los 1.350 militares._


----------



## NPI (14 Abr 2022)

Continúa escribiendo en el hilo, que cada día te pones más en evidencia

Un consejo que te doy gratis, dedícate solamente a lanzar basura del pájaro azul en el foro/hilo, todo lo demás déjaselo a los profesionales de verdad.

P.D.: esto va para ti y tus otras cuentas en el foro/hilo.


----------



## frangelico (14 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Aquí tienes el detalle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nico dijo:


> Aquí tienes el detalle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crimea en 1992 ya intento separarse declarando nula la cesión caciquil de 1954 pero los que gobernaban en Kiev entonces no lo permitieron u quedaron como republica autónoma o algo así. Es otro Kosovo en potencia porque unos se niegan a reconocer su existencia y otros la aceptan por conveniencia. O se hace un día una conferencia para rehacer fronteras o habrá cada vez más estados a medio reconocer.


----------



## zapatitos (14 Abr 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Define bien: la constitución del país permite que un territorio decida por su cuenta sin tener en cuenta s la soberanía popular de todos los ciudadanos del país?
> 
> Generalmente esto no es posible...




La Constitución del pais tampoco creo que permitiera dar Golpes de Estado contra el gobierno que ha sido establecido por las urnas y se hizo y la Comunidad Internacional que tanto se rasga ahora las vestiduras en su momento dijo poquito al respecto sobre ese Golpe de Estado.

Saludos.


----------



## ccartech (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Ancient Warrior (14 Abr 2022)

a tomar x culo todo


----------



## ccartech (14 Abr 2022)

#RUSSIA / #NATO —Rusia considerará todo el transporte de #EE.UU. y la OTAN que lleve armamento para #Ucrania en el territorio ucraniano como un objetivo militar legítimo, según #Ryabkov , viceministro de Relaciones Exteriores de #Rusia .


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Abr 2022)

*A *

_Briefing on analysis of documents related to US military and biological activities in Ukraine (March 31, 2022)_

**

DRONES UCRANIA BIOLABS GUERRA QUIMICA READY SIDITA VOLADOR
2.4K viewsClif High, 23:57]

_ MIRA LAS BOQUILLAS PARA SPRAYAR TOXICOS O ARMAS BIOQUIMICAS

UNA PROTEINA DE "ARN LGTB " QUE VUELA LOCAZAS A LA POBLACION CIVIL 












QUE FUERTE ME PARECE 




_​


----------



## Ancient Warrior (14 Abr 2022)

Comienza la fiesta de semana santa


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (14 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Interesante.
> 
> Realmente lo que expone es un análisis de escenarios en los que a falta de otras evidencias, resulta que a Rusia NO le interesa resolver esto mediante una o varias batallas campales.
> Explico:
> ...



Muchas gracias por el escrito. Un placer leer un post asi.


----------



## Nico (14 Abr 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Por estar bajo un golpe de estado supongo que todo no es válido tampoco... Eso nos lo puede decir un letrado... Porque aquí nosotros desde la barra del bar tu con tu doctorado en física de partículas y yo con mi doctorado en filología turca no tenemos capacidad de sentar cátedra.... xD




Obviamente es un tema a discusión (legal). Pero lo que no puedes hacer es cuestionar una parte (referendum) *y "olvidarte" de la otra* (Golpe de Estado). Ahí es donde desbalanceas el asunto.


----------



## katiuss (14 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> La Constitución del pais tampoco creo que permitiera dar Golpes de Estado contra el gobierno que ha sido establecido por las urnas y se hizo y la Comunidad Internacional que tanto se rasga ahora las vestiduras en su momento dijo poquito al respecto sobre ese Golpe de Estado.
> 
> Saludos.



Y por lo tanto las dos cosas mal,,,, o no?


----------



## Nico (14 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>




Este tío a "recortado" el anuncio a su gusto.

Lo que dijeron los rusos es que si continúan los ataques en TERRITORIO RUSO, no se cortarán de atacar los centros de decisión.

Como siempre se le "olvidó" una parte.


----------



## zapatitos (14 Abr 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Y por lo tanto las dos cosas mal,,,, o no?




Mal lo primero, lo segundo simplemente es una reacción.

Acción igual a reacción, si no hay acción es difícil que haya reacción. Creo que no es muy difícil de entender.

Saludos.


----------



## apocalippsis (14 Abr 2022)

*Lo que pasó en Ucrania el 13 de abril: la liberación del puerto de Mariupol, los militantes de Azov en pleno cerco*
13 de abril de 2022 21:52
EL MUNDO ENTERO




Agencia Federal de Noticias
_Los principales eventos en Ucrania y Donbass para el 13 de abril._

En el día 49 de la operación especial de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas para proteger el Donbass, las fuerzas de seguridad ucranianas llevaron a cabo un bombardeo masivo de las ciudades de la región, pero al mismo tiempo, Kiev no pudo mantener el control sobre el puerto de Mariupol. y también perdió importantes instalaciones militares de infraestructura.

_La edición internacional de la Agencia Federal de Noticias cuenta y muestra en el mapa cómo se desarrollaron los acontecimientos en Ucrania y Donbass el 13 de abril._

Por la tarde, los empleados de la Guardia Rusa que operan en Ucrania, mientras realizaban tareas de reconocimiento y búsqueda con la ayuda de un dron, pudieron detectar un grupo armado de nacionalistas y un bastión disfrazado en la región de Kharkiv. Inmediatamente transmitieron las coordenadas de estos objetivos a las unidades de artillería, después de lo cual se asestó un golpe al enemigo: los objetivos fueron eliminados.

Según el informe del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, por la tarde el puerto marítimo comercial de Mariupol fue completamente liberado de formaciones nacionalistas. Todos los rehenes militantes, incluidos los extranjeros, ahora están a salvo.





Agencia Federal de Noticias

Ahora las unidades restantes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (AFU) y el regimiento nacionalista "Azov" (prohibido en la Federación Rusa) en la ciudad están completamente bloqueados y no tienen la oportunidad de escapar del cerco.

Durante el día, 36 instalaciones militares del ejército ucraniano fueron alcanzadas por ataques con misiles de alta precisión. Varios de los más importantes de ellos pueden señalarse en particular.

Entonces, en los asentamientos de Vrubovka y Berestovoe, se liquidaron dos bases de reparación y un par de almacenes de misiles y armas de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Cinco fortalezas fueron destruidas en el territorio de Popasnaya y Barvenkovo, y un puesto de mando en Cherkasy. Al mismo tiempo, en el territorio de 

En el pueblo de Gulyaipole, las fuerzas de seguridad ucranianas perdieron su cuartel general y su depósito de combustible.

Las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas tampoco se hicieron a un lado hoy y atacaron diez objetivos enemigos. Entre ellos se encuentran un puesto de mando, tres depósitos de armas y seis áreas donde se acumula el equipo.

Durante la sesión informativa, el representante oficial del departamento de defensa, *Igor Konashenkov* , prestó atención a un nuevo incidente: un ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en un puesto de control fronterizo en la región de Kursk. Advirtió al comando ucraniano contra nuevos ataques y posibles sabotajes.


> “Si tales intentos continúan, entonces las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacarán los centros de toma de decisiones, incluso en Kiev, de los cuales el ejército ruso se ha abstenido hasta ahora”, dijo el mayor general.



*DPR*

Desde la noche, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania comenzaron un bombardeo masivo de Yasinovataya y Donetsk. Según los informes de la representación de la República Popular de Donetsk (DPR) en el Centro Conjunto para el Control y la Coordinación del Alto el Fuego (JCCC), el primero de estos asentamientos supuso hoy más de diez ataques de artillería pesada y sistemas de lanzamiento de cohetes múltiples. (MLR).

Sin embargo, se realizó una cantidad significativa de ataques en la capital del estado: se dispararon contra las regiones de Petrovsky, Leninsky, Kievsky y Kuibyshev. Como resultado, al menos una persona resultó herida. Los detalles de las bajas aún se están aclarando.

También hoy, se realizaron ataques contra los asentamientos de Golmovsky, Ozeryanovka y Aleksandrovka. En total, desde el comienzo del día, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han disparado al menos 186 proyectiles y minas en el territorio de la república, continuando la guerra contra los civiles en la región.

*LNR*

En la República Popular de Lugansk (LPR) estuvo tranquilo casi todo el día. Fue solo a última hora de la tarde que el JCCC informó que cinco proyectiles habían alcanzado el territorio de la aldea de Donetsk.

Sin embargo, hoy los investigadores militares encontraron una ubicación temporal para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el pueblo de Trekhizbenka. Los empleados del Comité de Investigación de la Federación Rusa, junto con las fuerzas de la Milicia Popular de la LPR, encontraron allí municiones y armas, incluidos los lanzagranadas estadounidenses NLAW.

Al mismo tiempo, continúan los combates en la zona del pueblo de Popasnaya, donde se encuentran las fortificaciones de las fuerzas ucranianas construidas durante ocho años.

*trabajo humanitario*

Durante el último día, al menos 14.500 refugiados cruzaron la frontera de la Federación Rusa. Ahora, el número de personas de la RPD, LPR y Ucrania que llegaron a Rusia después del inicio de la escalada ya superó los 770 mil.

Al mismo tiempo, continúa la evacuación de los residentes de Mariupol y otras ciudades. Aunque Kiev se niega resueltamente a coordinar la retirada de personas hacia la Federación Rusa, todos los que se marchan lo hacen por su propia voluntad, presentando las solicitudes correspondientes.

Mientras tanto, el ejército ruso está ayudando a los residentes de los territorios liberados a recuperarse de las acciones de los nacionalistas ucranianos. Y no se limita a la ayuda humanitaria.

Entonces, ahora en la región de Kharkiv, el proceso de desminado de las áreas rurales aún está en curso. Los agricultores locales recurrieron a las Fuerzas Armadas de RF con la correspondiente solicitud debido al frecuente descubrimiento de municiones sin detonar y trampas dejadas deliberadamente por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en tierras de cultivo, carreteras y zonas residenciales.

*Ucrania*

El miércoles, el presidente de Ucrania, *Volodymyr Zelensky* , estuvo nuevamente ocupado con las negociaciones internacionales. En particular, hoy se dirigió a los diputados del parlamento estonio y les pidió que bloquearan todos los bancos rusos en su país e impusieran un embargo petrolero.

Paralelamente a esto, los funcionarios ucranianos llevaron a cabo un trabajo similar. Continuaron su lucha con todo lo ruso, y en especial con la memoria de personajes históricos de la cultura. Y si antes se trataba principalmente del derribo de monumentos a escritores, ahora se ha reducido a nombres de calles. En particular, el Ayuntamiento de Ivano-Frankivsk apoyó hoy tal iniciativa. Los diputados aprobaron el cambio de nombre de las calles Dostoevsky, Lermontov y Przhevalsky.









Что произошло на Украине 13 апреля: освобождение порта Мариуполя, боевики «Азова» в полном окружении


Главные события на Украине и в Донбассе за 13 апреля.




riafan.ru


----------



## katiuss (14 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Obviamente es un tema a discusión (legal). Pero lo que no puedes hacer es cuestionar una parte (referendum) *y "olvidarte" de la otra* (Golpe de Estado). Ahí es donde desbalanceas el asunto.



Soy más de votar que de dar golpes de estado... 
No se me ha olvidado nada. 
He dicho que en general lo de tener derecho de autodeterminación no es normal. En esa conversación no había nada puesto sobre el golpe de estado, por lo que no te columpies...
Si no me gusta lo que decide la mayoría como mucho me piro, y sino me aguanto, que eso es la democracia...


----------



## Nico (14 Abr 2022)

Para tener una idea de la magnitud de la planta donde se dará el último combate de Mariupol.


----------



## ccartech (14 Abr 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de #Ucrania están bombardeando las posiciones de las tropas rusas en el aeropuerto de #Kherson . Se supone que pueden haber golpeado el depósito de municiones de las Fuerzas Armadas de #Rusia . #UcraniaRusiaGuerra


----------



## katiuss (14 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Mal lo primero, lo segundo simplemente es una reacción.
> 
> Acción igual a reacción, si no hay acción es difícil que haya reacción. Creo que no es muy difícil de entender.
> 
> Saludos.



Joder si sale a relucir un doctorado en física de partículas....

El problema con las acciones y las reacciones es que no es fácil marcar unas condiciones de contorno para limitar el tiempo de estudio. Otro dira que el golpe de estado tb es una reacccion y otro dira que esa causa tb era reacción de otra...

Si queremos una sociedad ordenada hay que respetar las leyes. Ni dar golpes de estado ni tomar la justicia por tu cuenta... Punto


----------



## Teuro (14 Abr 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Creo que he leido en este hilo o por twitter que van a tardar meses en reponer los stocks de javelin y años en reponer el stoick de stinger que han "vendido" a Ucrania. No van a poder seguir mandando ese tipo de armas a ese ritmo a no ser que entren en economia de guerra.
> 
> Desconozco la veracidad de esta informacion, pero me parede plausible.



Por el otro lado imagínate lo que tardará en recuperarse el ejército ruso, que creo que lo van a tener que redefinir totalmente.


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Abr 2022)

Han subido el tuit que comenté ayer de la familia Biden.



Joder, la imagen es de un video:



Yo creo que ese no es el POTUS, es alguien parecido.


----------



## Teuro (14 Abr 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Eso es bastante posible, claro.
> Supongo que es un asunto bastante tonto, pero... ¿*qué gana la OTAN* incluyendo a semejante país?
> Salvo multiplicar de forma exponencial el riego de colisión.
> Si es ese el objetivo, el camino es meter más leña al fuego sin plantearlo a las sociedades que pueden ser bombardeadas



El objetivo inicial era hacer que la factura a Rusia sea tan grande que se le quiten las ganas de invadir más países vecinos. Pero claro, hay riesgo de que la cosa se desmadre, mientras tanto seguirán desgastando al ejército ruso mientras queden ucranianos con ganas de combatirlo. Al final de todo esto o gana Rusia, o llegará un momento en el que el beneficio de seguir con la invasión no compense el sacrificio realizado.


----------



## Don Meliton (14 Abr 2022)

Lo que estoy aprendiendo en este hilo.


----------



## Teuro (14 Abr 2022)

Madafaca dijo:


> Viendo como funciona la logística y el mantenimiento ruso en el 2022 no me quiero ni imaginar los 50.000 blindados soviéticos desperdigados por Europa Occidental. Vamos, el paraiso de los gitanos chatarreros.
> 
> Mentira el poder blindado soviético y mentira la necesidad de la OTAN para detenerlos.



Bueno, suponemos que el de la URSS era mejor que este, de hecho esto debe seguir siendo en un porcentaje grande el de la URSS.


----------



## kikepm (14 Abr 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> El problema con las acciones y las reacciones es que no es fácil marcar unas condiciones de contorno para limitar el tiempo de estudio. Otro dira que el golpe de estado tb es una reacccion y otro dira que esa causa tb era reacción de otra...
> 
> *Si queremos una sociedad ordenada hay que respetar las leyes. Ni dar golpes de estado ni tomar la justicia por tu cuenta... Punto*



El respeto a la leyes del derecho internacional, es lo que Rusia defendía e intentaba pregonar mientras los cazabombarderos de la OTAN realizaban misiones de bombardeo en Serbia.

También lo era cuando los países OTAN corrieron a reconocer tras las declaraciones de independencia UNILATERALES de la repúblicas yugoslavas, Eslovenia, Croacia, Bosnia-Herzegovina, y finalmente Kosovo.

Rusia no está haciendo otra cosa que seguir el ejemplo.

O follamos todos...


----------



## Don Meliton (14 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> El supuesto vídeo de Biden
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



No niego que puedan existir videos como ese, y peores, de la momia. Pero este en particular canta a deep fake a leguas.


----------



## ccartech (14 Abr 2022)

RM: Todos los miembros de la Legión de Georgia han sido registrados por el Comité de Investigación de Rusia, ya se han iniciado procesos penales contra ellos.


----------



## ccartech (14 Abr 2022)

Municiones detonadas en el crucero de misiles Moskva como resultado de un incendio


----------



## frangelico (14 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Bueno, suponemos que el de la URSS era mejor que este, de hecho esto debe seguir siendo en un porcentaje grande el de la URSS.



Segurmante, Rusia necesitaba una bonanza económica hasta entrada la década próxima para resolver los grandes huecos que le quedaron tras la ruina de 1991 y los años de travesía del desierto. 
La marina de superifice va muy por detrás de la planificación, a estas alturas deberían estar en construcción una serie de enormes destructor-cruceros , también buques de desembarco anfibio tras la fallida adquisición de "Mistral" galos, y en la parte aerea la modernización de los bombarderos estratégicos y por fin producir una serie de un sucesor, cazas de quinta generación en cantidad apreciable... Todo eso se retrasa varios años porque los medios no llegan y justo en medio ocurre todo esto. Así que en buena medida lo que hay es equipamiento soviético, en parte modernizado y en otra no. Y hay capacidades nuevas interesantes en materia de misiles, eso sí. Pero el retraso respecto a los planes es importante.


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Han subido el tuit que comenté ayer de la familia Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Es un bulo, ni caso, pido disculpas.


----------



## Teuro (14 Abr 2022)

Montan sesudos análisis de "no quedaba otro remedio", "es que la OTAN le acorrala", y demás idioteces para transvestir la realidad: Expansionismo e imperialismo ruso, para Putin el "Lebensraum" de Rusia es todo aquel territorio donde ha cagado un ruso (algo similar ocurre con el Islam), lo que incluye Ucrania, Bielorrusia, Repúblicas Bálticas y Finlandia.


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Nico (14 Abr 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Si queremos una sociedad ordenada *hay que respetar las leyes*. Ni dar golpes de estado ni tomar la justicia por tu cuenta... Punto






kikepm dijo:


> También lo era cuando los países OTAN *corrieron a reconocer las declaraciones de independencia UNILATERALES de la repúblicas yugoslavas, Eslovenia, Croacia, Bosnia-Herzegovina, y finalmente Kosovo.*




¿Entiendes ahora porque te digo que tú miras con un ojo y cierras el otro?  

Te molesta "Crimea" pero no agregaste tu rechazo a *SITUACIONES HOMOLOGAS* como las que cita kikepm.

Y no digo que sea tu caso (quizás también cuestionas eso), hablo de Occidente o la NATO o USA, lloriqueando porque *LO MISMO QUE HACEN ELLOS ahora lo hagan otros.*

_¿Notas la trampa en el argumento?_


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (14 Abr 2022)

Fuente rusa del Telegram dice "entrando en Nikolaev"


----------



## ccartech (14 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1024412
> Ver archivo adjunto 1024413















NYT finally admits Hunter Biden's laptop is real over a year later


The New York Times finally admitted the contents of Hunter Biden's abandoned laptop are indeed authentic, in a report about his business dealings published this week.




www.dailymail.co.uk






*Estamos en manos de un pedófilo y su hijo pedófilo, y un actor de 4ta llevando al mundo al borde de la 3ra guerra.
Miles de muertos por esta mugre y una banda de nazis.
Que mundo mi dios.
Y varios salen a defender esta mierda.*


----------



## apocalippsis (14 Abr 2022)

*Un soldado violador y heridas falsas: qué falsificaciones se difundieron en Ucrania el 13 de abril*
13 de abril de 2022 22:17
EL MUNDO ENTERO





La edición internacional de la Agencia Federal de Noticias ha recopilado las falsificaciones más comunes sobre la operación rusa en Ucrania el pasado 13 de abril.

*violación infantil*

El presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelensky, acusó al soldado ruso Oleksiy Bychkov de violar a niños en su país. 

Lo anunció durante un discurso dirigido al pueblo y los políticos de Lituania.

Sin embargo, Bychkov, mencionado por el jefe de Estado, actualmente no está sirviendo en las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, por lo que no pudo participar en los eventos en Ucrania. De hecho, el hombre fue detenido anteriormente por distribuir videos con perversiones, en los que, entre otras cosas, se mostraban bebés.

De esta forma trató de ganarse la vida tras la vergonzosa baja del ejército en febrero de 2021. Los activistas del canal Telegram ya analizaron en detalle la historia de Bychkov. Además, esta no es la primera violación falsa difundida por propagandistas en Ucrania. Sin embargo, esta vez salió de boca del propio presidente, quien, además, no se molestó en aportar prueba alguna. Zelensky aparentemente cree que todos deberían confiar en su palabra.

*entrevista falsa*

Una vez más, tratando de acusar a los militares rusos de violar los Convenios de Ginebra, la propaganda ucraniana está difundiendo la historia de uno de los "voluntarios" en las redes sociales. En un video subido a Telegram , un joven relata que durante el interrogatorio recibió varias heridas en sus extremidades.

Al mismo tiempo, el hombre muestra un supuesto rastro de bala en su brazo. Según él, también recibió una pierna rota como resultado de una herida abierta. Sin embargo, en el video, el joven se mueve con bastante libertad y comienza a cojear solo ante la mención de esta lesión.

Además, la marca en el brazo, explican los autores del canal War on Fake Telegram, no puede ser fruto de una herida de bala . El hecho es que un disparo a corta distancia, independientemente del tipo de arma, causará un gran daño al cepillo. Solo los cirujanos y la rehabilitación a largo plazo pueden restaurar la capacidad de trabajo.

Vale la pena señalar que el "voluntario" Andrei mencionado por Zelensky tiene varias páginas personales en las redes sociales. Sin embargo, no insinuó a ninguno de ellos sobre esta situación.

*Refugiados ucranianos enviados al Lejano Oriente*

Los activistas del canal Telegram están difundiendo información de que supuestamente los refugiados ucranianos están siendo enviados al Lejano Oriente, e incluso publicaron un folleto relevante con un programa para su futura estadía en la Federación Rusa.

Estos mensajes resultaron ser falsos nuevamente. El código QR contenido en el folleto conduce a un canal de Telegram inexistente llamado "Nos vamos al Lejano Oriente".

Cabe señalar que, de hecho, se ha desarrollado un programa federal especial para apoyar el reasentamiento de ciudadanos . Cualquier ruso que quiera puede ir al Lejano Oriente y obtener un terreno para uso gratuito. Quienes viven en el extranjero, incluidos los compatriotas en Ucrania, también pueden contar con ese apoyo del Estado . 

Las autoridades del Lejano Oriente también expresaron su disposición a aceptar refugiados y proporcionarles trabajo.

*Marines de la brigada 36 conectados con Azov*

Aleksey Arestovich, asesor del presidente de Ucrania , dijo que unidades de la 36 Brigada de Infantería de Marina en Mariupol lograron abrirse paso, conectarse con el batallón Azov (prohibido en la Federación Rusa) y así fortalecer la línea de defensa. Sin embargo, la publicación del funcionario es solo otro intento de ocultar la derrota de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

La mencionada brigada ahora está casi completamente destruida, y sus militares se están rindiendo en masa , lo que se confirma en el mensaje del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa. Además, los propios marines admiten haber desmoralizado a su unidad, lo que también contradice la declaración de Arestovich.

*Expulsión forzosa de ucranianos a Rusia*

Cientos de miles de ucranianos fueron llevados a la fuerza al territorio de la Federación Rusa, según informan periódicamente algunos funcionarios y los medios de comunicación. Sin embargo, esta información fue desmentida por el jefe interino de la oficina rusa del Alto Comisionado de la ONU para los Refugiados, Karim Atassi. Tatyana Moskalkova, Comisionada de Derechos Humanos en la Federación Rusa, escribió sobre esto en su canal de Telegram .

El tema de la deportación forzosa es uno de los más populares entre los propagandistas ucranianos. Entonces, anteriormente, los expertos nacionales expusieron una falsificación sobre la exportación ilegal de niños al territorio de la Federación Rusa.

*Apoyo unánime a Zelensky por parte de los medios occidentales*

Los activistas de las redes sociales están haciendo correr la voz de que los medios europeos apoyan unánimemente al presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky. Por lo tanto, los medios occidentales se ponen del lado de Ucrania cuando cubren los eventos relacionados con la operación especial de la Federación Rusa.

Sin embargo, no lo es. Hoy, por ejemplo, todos los periódicos europeos están difundiendo la sensacional noticia de que Zelensky se negó a reunirse con el presidente alemán, Frank-Walter Steinmeier, debido a sus "estrechos vínculos con Rusia". Este último tenía la intención de hacer una visita a Ucrania.

Según algunos funcionarios alemanes, la declaración de Zelensky es ofensiva para Alemania, y todos los suministros militares y los pagos en efectivo proporcionados a Kiev deberían cancelarse. "La mayor humillación" para el presidente de Alemania llamó a este evento la agencia de noticias Welt.






Солдат-насильник и ложные ранения — какие фейки распространили на Украине 13 апреля


Международная редакция Федерального агентства новостей собрала самые распространенные фейки об операции РФ на Украине за 13 апреля.




riafan.ru


----------



## Teuro (14 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> No se les aplicarían las reglas de la guerra, que es distinto. A este en concreto ya le han dicho que lo van a juzgar por varios asesinatos. Sin embargo a los soldados ucros no se les juzga, directamente se usan en intercambios.



Al no estar sujetos a la Convención de Ginebra pueden hacer lo que quieran con ellos dentro de la justicia rusa, claro está. Desde acusarles de terrorismo, tratarlos como simples asesinos hasta podrían pactar con ellos, en el sentido de, por ejemplo, intercambiar 10 años de servicio en el ejército ruso a cambio de evitar 30 años de cárcel.


----------



## katiuss (14 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿Entiendes ahora porque te digo que tú miras con un ojo y cierras el otro?
> 
> Te molesta "Crimea" pero no agregaste tu rechazo a *SITUACIONES HOMOLOGAS* como las que cita kikepm.
> 
> ...



Entiendo que todos debemos someternos a la misma legalidad internacional y al mismo "rasero" pero negar que ahora se está masacrando población (como habrá ocurrido en otras mil ocasiones) es igual de mezquino. Sólo digo que parapetarse en el y tú más, o follamos todos o la pita va al río es una herramienta mental para que al alegrarte de la muerte de alguien luego puedas dormir a pata suelta...
Y que conste que entiendo que hay mucha gente que merecería morir, pero yo no soy quien para juzgarlo. Y lo segundo aún juzgando lo es mejor condenar a cadena perpetua ante la posibilidad de equivocarte en el juicio...


----------



## Julc (14 Abr 2022)

Pues se ve muy bien en las fotos.
Los manginas onanistas estáis desesperados por sacar cualquier mierda como una victoria.


----------



## Teuro (14 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> A falta de la parte que ahora es Bielorrusa, con el trozo de Ucrania se conformarían los buitrecillos de Varsovia.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1024338



De la Wikipedia: La actual ciudad bielorrusa de Brest ha cambiado 24 veces de manos en los últimos 1.000 años. Deben haber pocos ejemplos de ciudades con tanta historia.



1019–1020Principado de Rutenia Negra1020–1044Reino de Polonia (1025-1385)1044–1180Principado de Kiev1080–1191Principado de Rutenia Negra1180–1191Reino de Polonia (1025-1385)1258–1282Gran Ducado de Lituania1282–1320Reino de Polonia (1025-1385)1320–1349Gran Ducado de Lituania1349–1351Reino de Polonia (1025-1385)1351–1569Gran Ducado de Lituania1569–1657Mancomunidad polaco-lituana1657–1658Bajo ocupación sueca, luego de una ocupación sueca.1658–1795Mancomunidad polaco-lituana1796–1812Imperio ruso1812–1813Bajo ocupación francesa1813–1917Imperio ruso1918–1918Bajo ocupación alemana1918–1920Polonia1920–1920Bajo ocupación de la República Socialista Soviética de Bielorrusia (Unión Soviética)1920–1939Polonia1939–1941Bajo ocupación de la Unión Soviética1941–1944Bajo ocupación alemana1944–1991República Socialista Soviética de Bielorrusia, constituyente de la Unión Soviética1991—Bielorrusia


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Abr 2022)

He aquí un héroe, pero este es de verdad, no como Zelensky.


----------



## Teuro (14 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En la federacion si que saben tratar a los traidores, España deberia contratar jueces rusos y copiar el codigo penal ruskie, los separatistas patrios serian historia en unos meses.



Aquí se dan golpes de estado y se indultan a los golpistas.


----------



## ccartech (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Nicors (14 Abr 2022)

Tenía buena pinta pero al fondo del mar que se va 

A joderse putinas.


----------



## ccartech (14 Abr 2022)

A ver OTANEROS repitan, con ganas .
A la 1 , a las 2 y a laaaaaaas 3.

DEFENDEMOS PEDOFILOS !!!!!
ACOMPAÑAMOS PEDOFILOS !!!!!
VIVA LOS PEDOFILOS !!!!!
SOMOS AMIGOS DE LOS PEDERASTAS !!!!!
VIVA LOS NAZIS !!!!!
VIVA EL ODIO !!!!!!

ESTE ES NUESTRO LIDER


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (14 Abr 2022)

Rusia libera al puerto marítimo comercial en #Mariúpol El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia reportó la liberación completa del puerto marítimo comercial en Mariúpol de nacionalistas ucranianos.


----------



## ccartech (14 Abr 2022)

*JEFE DE LA OTAN Y DUEÑO DE EUROPA*​


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Abr 2022)

Pero es una plataforma irremplazable para ataques estratégicos con misiles de crucero, es un palo muy gordo. Así es la guerra, no hay enemigo fácil.


----------



## frangelico (14 Abr 2022)

Pues es una cagada muy gorda. Vale que el barco es viejo, pero es lo mejor que tienen en el Mar Negro y Rusia no puede mover unidades fácilmente por su extraña configuración geográfica y por el control turco del acceso. Así que a ver cómo reemplazan esa capacidad. Ese barco es una plataforma lanzamisiles brutal y lo raro es que anden sacándolo tan cerca de la costa cuando saben que su posición será reprotada por USA en tiempo real. 

De los cinco grandes cruceros rusos es el único en el Mar Negro.


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Abr 2022)

_#FLASH-Parece que hay más en la historia del crucero #Moskva.#Rusia|n #MoD informa que "como resultado de un incendio en el crucero #Moskva, la munición detonó y el barco sufrió graves daños. La tripulación ha sido completamente evacuada. Se están determinando las causas del incendio".

_


----------



## Epicii (14 Abr 2022)

Los rusos no saben el alcance de las armas ucranianas? Parecen improvisados...
Como no se tomen enserio acabar con el suministro de armas, van a un desastre militar...


----------



## Teuro (14 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Claro, según tu lógica Rusia debería tener 300 nukes y EEUU sin problemas casí 6.000 .
> 
> Teuro al principio intentabas quedar equidistante en tus posts, pero poco a poco has ido sacando tu patita OTANICA, venga hombre que te tenemos calado.



Es absurdo acumular 6.000 nukes, es absurdo el simple planteamiento de su uso. Por tanto, veo absurdo su acumulación. Es posible que terminemos echando en falta el uranio malgastado en hacer nukes que no sirven para nada.

Al final la existencia de estas estamos expuestos a que un lunático con una legión de seguidores que le apoyan las utilice por no encontrar ningún contrapoder que le aconseje no utilizarlas.

Respecto a la equidistancia, pues si, antes de la invasión pensaba que Putin era un estadista que con muchísimos menos recursos que los EEUU y jugaba bien sus cartas para conseguir victorias, pero lo de Ucrania es evidente que ha sido una metedura de pata. Creo que Ucrania es una nación que tiene todo el derecho del mundo a existir, y dan pena las decenas de miles de soldados ucranianos (y algunos rusos) que están muriendo por defender con menos medios, pero de una forma digna y admirable, a su país. Aquí hay psicópatas que celebran la muerte de soldados ucranianos por decenas. Lo de Putin, pues lo mismo la patita que le vemos al final es la de carnicero, que es lo que temo. Creo que Rusia puede aportar al mundo más cosas que tanques, misiles hipersónicos, nukes, invasiones, carnicerías e incluso un holocausto nuclear.


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Los rusos no saben el alcance de las armas ucranianas? Parecen improvisados...
> Como no se tomen enserio acabar con el suministro de armas, van a un desastre militar...



Puede haber sido una mina, esperemos a ver porque los rusos aquí pueden ocultar la verdad, y entre las fanfarronadas ucras y el silencio ruso, acabemos por no saber nada.


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Abr 2022)

Parece que regresa a puerto, al menos no fué hundido.


----------



## Sinjar (14 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Parece que regresa a puerto, al menos no fué hundido.



¿Tenian 5 cruceros en total no?

Perder 1 seria un putadón. En esta ocasión me creo la versión ucraniana.


----------



## keylargof (14 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Rusia libera al puerto marítimo comercial en #Mariúpol El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia reportó la liberación completa del puerto marítimo comercial en Mariúpol de nacionalistas ucranianos.



Gran noticia! Ahora pueden atracar allí al Movska


----------



## Teuro (14 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Usted está intoxicando el hilo con sus peroraciones plastas y pedantorras, que además són amarillas y proglobalistas disimuladas. No estoy prestando atención a sus mensajes, no me interesa la opinión de un tibio en estas circunstancias y este tema, ha elegido usted el hilo incorrecto. Me recuerda mucho a "andaqueyatevale" tambien conocido como "Abascalpastairaní", un pesao pedanton y demagogo de calibre parecido al suyo.



Opino libremente según la información de la que dispongo, tanto por unas fuenes como por otras y tengo la madurez de saber qué es propaganda descarada de lo que hay que tomar con pinzas (casi toda la información). No soy forofo incondicional de ningún bando aunque muestro más simpatía con el más débil, que es Ucrania. Independientemente de que Zelensky fuera un incompetente peor que Sánchez, pero esta guerra casi que lo ha convertido en un estadista, aunque probablemente la terminará cagando. Respecto a Putin, una decepción, casi que parece que ya está en la fase de un terco que ha cometido un error, pero es incapaz de reconocerlo o su soberbia se lo impide. Respecto a los foreros que pululan por aquí:

Alguna agencia de noticias y propaganda pro-otánica como rejón. ¿Es un bot?.
Multitud de agencias de propaganda y opinion pro-rusas. De estas ya he ignorada a algunas.
Insultadores e intoxicadores que ni dan opinión ni aportan información y solo se dedican a insultar a los que dicen cosas que no son de su credo, como el fulano ese mal hablado que tiene un avatar de un pato negro.
Un grupo de prorusos los cuales, y perdone la expresión grosera, se dedican a lamerse las pollas unos a los otros argumentando lo chupiriguay que es Rusia, lo sagaz que es Putin que todo lo hace según lo planificado y lo demoniaco y sorosiano que es occidente (aducir a Soros para todo es un cuñadismo puro y duro). Los componentes de ese grupo supongo que son exactamente los mismos que hace un par de meses se autocalificaban "purasangres" y predicaban que las vacunas estaban infectadas de chips de grafeno diseñado por el malvado Bill Gates.
Gente que lee, compara y saca sus razonamientos y los comparte en el hilo. Gente que puede estar equivocada, pero que creo que aportan algo de luz. Por cierto, abarcan todo tipo de opiniones.
Si tan soporífero le parezco, ignoreme, es gratis. Pero recuerda que el ignorar lo que no quieres oir al final te crea burbujas de comfort que no son la realidad.


----------



## moromierda (14 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Parece que regresa a puerto, al menos no fué hundido.



A mesmo dísin iso e luigo sacan utro a mesmo numbre, amego.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Abr 2022)

*NO PODREIS ESCAPAR AL DRON DE TIRA LA PROTEINA LTGB CON PICADURA DE COBRA GAY *












*Y GRAFENO*

*( EN DOS SABORES LO TENEIS )** 


ITS BIBLICAL*

*REPENTIOS*


----------



## Anticriminal (14 Abr 2022)

Moscú amenaza con* bombardear Kiev* si Ucrania ataca su territorio


El hijo de puta amenaza con bombardear ciudades al tuntun por diversión y sin ningun objetivo si atacan su territorio... soy yo y comienzo a bombardear territorio ruso pero ya.


----------



## Teuro (14 Abr 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Yo puedo promover un referéndum en Cuenca... Pero no creo que dejen decidir muchas cosas fuera del guión no?
> Esto pasa en España, en Ukrania y en Madagascar...



Se comentó mil veces cuando la movida de Puigdemont en Cataluña, que hay mentes infantiles que no comprenden que primero está la ley, y después la democracia y que sin ley que otorga la democracia no hay democracia, puesto que estaríamos ante los caprichos de cualquier vendedor de crecepelo que ante la ovación del público diría que "democráticamente" puede hacer lo que le sale de los cojones. Si legalmente Crimea no tiene postestad para hacer un referendum de independencia no la tiene, y no lo trasvista como "democrático" lo que es "arbitrario".


----------



## kenny220 (14 Abr 2022)

Anticriminal dijo:


> Moscú amenaza con* bombardear Kiev* si Ucrania ataca su territorio
> 
> 
> El hijo de puta amenaza con bombardear ciudades al tuntun por diversión y sin ningun objetivo si atacan su territorio... soy yo y comienzo a bombardear territorio ruso pero ya.



Bueno el mockva era territorio ruso.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Abr 2022)

Anticriminal dijo:


> Moscú amenaza con* bombardear Kiev* si Ucrania ataca su territorio
> 
> 
> El hijo de puta amenaza con bombardear ciudades al tuntun por diversión y sin ningun objetivo si atacan su territorio... soy yo y comienzo a bombardear territorio ruso pero ya.



NO HABLAS TU

ES ES EL VENENO DE LA COBRA GAY

​


----------



## Teuro (14 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Costaría cientos de miles de millones.a su lado la Polonia de 1990 era Suiza. Ahí no hay nada que no necesite ser reconstruido a un coste sideral, por no hablar de que la diferencia de renta es tan monstruosa que es objetivamente mejor ser mendigo en Munich que profesor en Kiev, de modo que se vendrían casi todos al Oeste.



A ver si al final los gitanos rumanos que tenemos "inspeccionando" en bicicleta los basureros en España van a ser alta burguesía comparado con los ucranianos de hoy día.


----------



## NPI (14 Abr 2022)

me has alegrado la tarde-noche del miércoles/jueves.


----------



## Anticriminal (14 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> NO HABLAS TU
> 
> ES ES EL VENENO DE LA COBRA GAY
> Ver archivo adjunto 1024546



De hecho si yo fuera Zelenski entraba en territorio Ruso... lo que pasa que el Putito tiene miedo de que entren en su territorio y use esa táctica para cercar a sus tropas. 

Ya sabemos que Putito juega a "4dchess borderline style"


----------



## Teuro (14 Abr 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Se echan de menos periodistas sobre el terreno que cuenten lo que ven sin filtros.
> En la era de la mayor información parecemos depender del Twiter Telegram ... de fuentes casi inidentificadas.
> Es impresionante el manejo al que se dejan someter con la excusa de que el enemigo puede ver sus defensas, despliegues y nosequé, como si al avanzar por Irak no hubieran transmitido todo en directo, por ejemplo.
> Que se presten a ser traidos y llevados como ganado para montarles un escenario y tener a 6 profesionales haciendo fotos... a un gato
> ...



El nivel periodístico ha bajado un montón. El otro día Perez-Reverte se congratulaba de haber dejado ese oficio hace décadas y hoy ha circulado un meme por aqui donde cuestionaban la madurez mental de la sociedad actual con el ejemplo de un manual de coche donde en los años 50 explicaba como apretar las válvulas del coche y hoy día nos dice que no nos bebamos el líquido de la batería, es decir, para un público objetivo con una edad mental de 6 años, para los mismos que fotografían al gatito.


----------



## Epicii (14 Abr 2022)

Menuda explosion en el aeropuerto de Chernobaevka, el mismo donde habian destruido varios helicoteros rusos y camiones...


----------



## Top5 (14 Abr 2022)

Anticriminal dijo:


> Moscú amenaza con* bombardear Kiev* si Ucrania ataca su territorio
> 
> 
> El hijo de puta amenaza con bombardear ciudades al tuntun por diversión y sin ningun objetivo si atacan su territorio... soy yo y comienzo a bombardear territorio ruso pero ya.



Que Ucrania no mate *eslavos* en su territorio...

Comienza a comprar protector solar factor 6 millones...


----------



## Anticriminal (14 Abr 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Que Ucrania no mate *eslavos* en su territorio...
> 
> Comienza a comprar protector solar factor 6 millones...



Si Putin lanza bombas nucleares se cavará su propia tumba... si Putin es totalmente retrasado... pues que lo haga.

Y menudos racistas que hablan de eslavos y no de seres humanos, pero que se puede esperar de loz neo-nazies rusos.


----------



## Pinovski (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Abr 2022)

Anticriminal dijo:


> De hecho si yo fuera Zelenski entraba en territorio Ruso... lo que pasa que el Putito tiene miedo de que entren en su territorio y use esa táctica para cercar a sus tropas.
> 
> Ya sabemos que Putito juega a "4dchess borderline style"



LO QUE TU DIGAS
pero no me pegueis

HAIR JIRLER


​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Menuda explosion en el aeropuerto de Chernobaevka, el mismo donde habian destruido varios helicoteros rusos y camiones...
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1024555




eso es un arma de energia

no convencional


----------



## Top5 (14 Abr 2022)

Anticriminal dijo:


> Si Putin lanza bombas nucleares se cavará su propia tumba... si Putin es totalmente retrasado... pues que lo haga.
> 
> Y menudos racistas que hablan de eslavos y no de seres humanos, pero que se puede esperar de loz neo-nazies rusos.




La estrategia de la destrucción mutua asegurada es así, no se puede ir dando por culo durante 8 años con el aplauso de E-E-U-U para luego ir a llorar cuando E-E-U-U se sienta simplemente a ver arder Roma...

Ay, neonancy neonancy...


----------



## Sinjar (14 Abr 2022)

La farsa no tiene limites.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (14 Abr 2022)

__





Turcochinos pidiendo ayuda a turcochinos. Esposa de opositor ucraniano pro ruso se pone hiyab para pedir ayuda a Erdogan







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Anticriminal (14 Abr 2022)

_*El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha acusado este miércoles a Ucrania de “intentos de sabotaje y ataques de las fuerzas ucranias” en su territorio y ha amenazado con “atacar los centros donde se toman las decisiones, incluido Kiev” si continúan, según la agencia RIA Novósti. *_


----------



## Top5 (14 Abr 2022)

Si Zelensky se esta preparando a unas oposiciones de ser un hijodelagranputa... las va a pillar siendo número uno de la promoción.

Superará a Idi Amin... pero de largo.


----------



## Pinovski (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## frangelico (14 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Puede haber sido una mina, esperemos a ver porque los rusos aquí pueden ocultar la verdad, y entre las fanfarronadas ucras y el silencio ruso, acabemos por no saber nada.



Pues parece que no. Yo diría que lo han expuesto al acercarlo a la costa quizá para ganar alcance en algún lanzamiento. En realidad podían tenerlo pegado a Crimea y pierden 100Km de alcance pero no lo arriesgan. Los rusos tienen una gestión del riesgo muy particular, los generales se enfangan en el terreno meintras los nuestros viven como señores a kilómetros del peligro, sacan los barcos a la buena de Dios sabiendo que su posición es conocida en todo momento... Ahora imagino que usarán lanzadores terrestres desde Crimea si los tienen o quizá tengan que sacar aviones Bear o algo así para tirar esos enormes misiles.


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (14 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pues es una cagada muy gorda. Vale que el barco es viejo, pero es lo mejor que tienen en el Mar Negro y Rusia no puede mover unidades fácilmente por su extraña configuración geográfica y por el control turco del acceso. Así que a ver cómo reemplazan esa capacidad. Ese barco es una plataforma lanzamisiles brutal y *lo raro es que anden sacándolo tan cerca de la costa cuando saben que su posición será reprotada por USA en tiempo rea*l.
> 
> De los cinco grandes cruceros rusos es el único en el Mar Negro.



Lo primero, gracias por todo el post. Y perdonen mi ignorancia, pero como se esconde un bicho asi para que USA no reporte su posición en tiempo real?


----------



## frangelico (14 Abr 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Lo primero, gracias por todo el post. Y perdonen mi ignorancia, pero como se esconde un bicho asi para que USA no reporte su posición en tiempo real?



Detrás de Crimea. O al menos pegado a la costa. Es que el espacio entre la punta de Crimea y la costa ucraniana es pequeño par maniobrar con un barco. Como su utilidad es lanzar misiles a cientos de kilómetros, la elección es perder alcance o arriesgar el barco.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Azog el Profanador (14 Abr 2022)

¿Por qué razón? ¿Qué me he perdido?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Abr 2022)

​ 
@MrDeeds1111 





10 minutes ago Mariupol / Azovstal
Assault on the Ilyich plant:
1350 Marines of the Armed Forces of Ukraine surrendered to the soldiers
The prisoners say that this is the only chance to survive.
Soldiers of the DPR OBTF continue to take Ukrainian military prisoners in Mariupol.
On the evening of April 13, 1,350 Marines of the Armed Forces of Ukraine surrendered. 



https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2022/04/79k4mDPOal55RlkIvTOe_13_d6ce75728e2cbbb14c8499a77e894752_video_original.mp4











Mr. Deeds


Mariupol / Azovstal Assault on the Ilyich plant: 1350 Marines of the Armed Forces of Ukraine surrendered to the soldiers The prisoners say that this is the only chance to survi




anonup.com


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (14 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Detrás de Crimea. O al menos pegado a la costa. Es que el espacio entre la punta de Crimea y la costa ucraniana es pequeño par maniobrar con un barco. Como su utilidad es lanzar misiles a cientos de kilómetros, la elección es perder alcance o arriesgar el barco.



Pregunto, detrás de Crimea no puede ser visionado por USA igualmente y, a pesar de estar mucho más lejos, ser alcanzado por misiles de larga distancia desde Ucrania? 

Por un lado, no sé si estos visionados se hacen mediante telescopios o por satélite. Supongo que, al nombrar a USA, los satélites son los encargados de hacerlo (y en tiempo real), por lo que da lo mismo estar detrás de Crimea. 

Por el otro lado, estando detrás de Crimea, el alcance del objetivo se hace mucho más dificil por la distancia y tambien por el artilugio, quizás a 100 km es un objetivo realista para las fuerzas ucranianas una vez localizado y a 300 km (detrás de Crimea) se hace tan dificultoso acertar que se desestima intentarlo, no sé. 

Como los rusos han alcanzado objetivos en Lviv a 800 km de distancia con una gran precisión me pregunto como de seguro es estar detrás de Crimea.


----------



## amcxxl (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Epicii (14 Abr 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Pregunto, detrás de Crimea no puede ser visionado por USA igualmente y, a pesar de estar mucho más lejos, ser alcanzado por misiles de larga distancia desde Ucrania?
> 
> Por un lado, no sé si estos visionados se hacen mediante telescopios o por satélite. Supongo que, al nombrar a USA, los satélites son los encargados de hacerlo (y en tiempo real), por lo que da lo mismo estar detrás de Crimea.
> 
> ...



Ucrania no tiene un gran arsenal de misiles antibuques, tienen los neptune, que tienen un alcance máximo de 300 km. Colocas el buque fuera de su rango simplemente.

Si el buque ruso fue alcanzado por misil aprovisionado por la OTAN que los rusos no tuvieron en cuenta eso complicaría la situación.


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (14 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Ucrania no tiene un gran arsenal de misiles antibuques, tienen los neptune, que tienen un alcance máximo de 300 km. Colocas el buque fuera de su rango simplemente.
> 
> Si el buque ruso fue alcanzado por misil aprovisionado por la OTAN que los rusos no tuvieron en cuenta eso complicaría la situación.



Ya entiendo, gracias por la explicación.


----------



## podemita medio (14 Abr 2022)

Se acabó comprar en Aliexpress para los rusos


----------



## NPI (14 Abr 2022)

El sujeto que os dije que estaba de vacaciones ha vuelto de nuevo.


----------



## zapatitos (14 Abr 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Joder si sale a relucir un doctorado en física de partículas....
> 
> El problema con las acciones y las reacciones es que no es fácil marcar unas condiciones de contorno para limitar el tiempo de estudio. Otro dira que el golpe de estado tb es una reacccion y otro dira que esa causa tb era reacción de otra...
> 
> Si queremos una sociedad ordenada hay que respetar las leyes. Ni dar golpes de estado ni tomar la justicia por tu cuenta... Punto





Por supuesto que el golpe de estado fue una reacción...reacción a ser mal perdedores en las elecciones. Como no pudieron ganarle a Yanukovich en las elecciones ya que sacó un millón de votos más que Timoshenko y además contaba con el apoyo entre otros del Partido Comunista de Ucrania pues había que ganarle agitando a las calles y haciendo muertos. Y eso es lo que hicieron ganarle agitando las calles con la ultraderecha y haciendo muertos.

Y la reacción de Crimea fue separarse de Ucrania visto lo visto y le siguieron el Donbass declarando su independencia. Y la reacción de Rusia fue anexionarse Crimea y ahora se anexionará todo el Donbas y un poquitín más. Y así andamos.

Si no hubiera ocurrido lo primero (golpe de estado) dificilmente habría ocurrido todo lo demás, lo de ahora inclusive.

Saludos.


----------



## Simo Hayha (14 Abr 2022)

Salida digna? después del dolor causado a tanta gente y después de los crímenes que han cometido?

Esos cochinos lo van a pagar muy caro.


----------



## amcxxl (14 Abr 2022)

Jefe de la LPR Leonid Pasechnik: "Al irse, los nacionalistas están haciendo todo lo posible para destruir la infraestructura de la región"


DNR. “Son como moscas: quieren más mierda antes de morir”, dijo un testigo del bombardeo de hoy en el distrito de Leninsky de Donetsk sobre el ejército ucraniano. 


Región de Járkov


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Abr 2022)

Today, at the filtration center of the Ministry of Internal Affairs of the DPR, a militant of the Nazi Azov regiment 

Timonin Nikita was identified, who, dressed in civilian clothes, 

tried to dissolve among the refugees. But something went wrong.


----------



## Epicii (14 Abr 2022)

O Rusia utiliza todo su arsenal disponible contra la parte occidental de Ucrania o va a perder esta guerra...

Rusia esta combatiendo contra la OTAN, aunque el escenario sea el territorio Ucraniano...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Abr 2022)

A small part of those who were destroyed near Suligovka, in the Slavic direction. Most of them will remain missing for a long time.

But Ukrainians will not be told about this on TV. There, Butusov, with a naked saber, destroys the Kantemirovskaya division. But in fact, the Armed Forces of Ukraine and the territorial defense have wild losses. These people will never return alive.

83.6K views21:01


----------



## Silverado72 (14 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> O Rusia utiliza todo su arsenal disponible contra la parte occidental de Ucrania o va a perder esta guerra...
> 
> Rusia esta combatiendo contra la OTAN, aunque el escenario sea el territorio Ucraniano...



Es cierto que cada vez hay mas señales de implicación OTAN. La escalada esta en marcha. A ver como evoluciona.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> O Rusia utiliza todo su arsenal disponible contra la parte occidental de Ucrania o va a perder esta guerra...
> 
> Rusia esta combatiendo contra la OTAN, aunque el escenario sea el territorio Ucraniano...



pero eso ya lo sabe


ES EL CABAL SATANICO EL QUE RETIENE Y USA DE REHENES AL RESTO DE LA HUMANIDAD
ES UNA GUERRA DE REHENEs

guerras proxy
atentados de falsa bandera
bioterrorismo
saboteje economico y de abastecimiento
sabotage y control climatico
desinformacion a todos los niveles
psyco terorrsmo y psy ops
sabotaje informatico​


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Abr 2022)

Tercera guerra mundial, cada dia queda menos, ya la tenemos aqui, no habra salvacion, la tercera guerra mundial es inevitable.


----------



## clapham5 (14 Abr 2022)

Ya lo dijo el clapham hace dias . El Zar ha inventado la " JUDO WAR " .
Rusia , usando muy pocos recursos ( armamento del siglo XX y algunas unidades del XIX ) mantiene " inmovilizado " a un pais un 20 % mas grande que Espana . Ucrania ( 606 mil Km2 ) ya perdio 20 mil Km2 con la anexion rusa de Crimea .
55 mil Km2 ( Donetsk y Lugansk ) ya son Republicas Independientes . Kerson ya ha sido totalmete liberado ( 27 mil Km2 )
y Zaporize ( 27 mil Km2 ) sera territorio ex ucraniano mas pronto que tarde .
130 / 135 mil Km2 de territorio . Lo que ha hecho / esta haciendo Rusia es H I S T O R I C O . EPIC .
Desde 1945 pocos paises han " crecido " territorialmente . El privilegiado Club de paises que han aumentado sus fronteras es limitado
RFA ( RDA ) , Republica Arabe de Yemen ( Yemen del Sur ) , Viet Nam ( Viet Nam del Sur ) , Israel ( Altos del Golan & Jerusalem Oriental ) , China ( Tibet ) , Turquia ( Norte de Chipre ) Cuba ( Miami ) y Rusia ( Crimea ) ....
El Zar no cedera . El tiempo juega a su favor .
Occidente sera derrotado , igual que Francia fue derrotada en 1940 por las tropas de Hitler . Es el nuevo paradigma , estupido
la plebe no acaba de entenderlo . El clapham si porque es aspi , zurdo , del pueblo elegido , mitad asturiano , terraplanista y monarquico
La linea Maginot , que tan bien le funciono a Francia durante la I Guerra Mundial no sirvio de nada en la II .
El paradigma habia cambiado . La guerra simetrica , frontal , convencional , es el pasado .
El Zar quiere conquistar toda Ucrania . Y si hay que perder un barco para ganar un pais , se pierde . El clapham cree que el ataque al Moskva fue facilitado por Rusia para justificar un ataque sobre Kiev , sobre el distrito politico de Kiev
Putin necesita el apoyo mayoritario de los rusos para ir mas alla del Donbass ( el verdadero proposito de la guerra )
Como lograr ese apoyo ? Vendiendole a los rusos la " idea " de que Rusia es " vulnerable " y que el gobierno de Kiev , es una marioneta de la OTAN y no solo es un paeligro para los rusos del Donbass sino para los rusos de Rusia ...
El ataque al Moskva justificara dos cosas a ) el ataque a los centros de mando de Kiev b ) dejar a Ucrania sin costa


----------



## Red Star (14 Abr 2022)

Creo que ya va siendo hora de cortar el paso por las fronteras del oeste. Hay que cortar de raiz la posibilidad de que la OTAN introduzca armas. Llegados a este punto no se puede mostrar debilidad y hay que hacer un mayor esfuerzo. Si la importación de armas, alimento y combustible se corta de raiz, toda Ucrania caerá. Mientras no corten la frontera del oeste la OTAN seguirá mandando cada vez más material, y eso puede salir más caro a la larga. Lo del barco que han alcanzado (y algunos dicen que hundido) es un claro ejemplo del peligro que se está corriendo cada minuto que esas fronteras permanecen abiertas.


----------



## raptors (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Abr 2022)

*TIME*




Ayer a la(s) 1:16 AM











MR POOL : 12 | 04 | 2022






VINCENT VK  : hace 32 minutos













Vincent Kennedy⍟


It's time.




anonup.com







elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Ya lo dijo el clapham hace dias . El Zar ha inventado la " JUDO WAR " .
> Rusia , usando muy pocos recursos ( armamento del siglo XX y algunas unidades del XIX ) mantiene " inmovilizado " a un pais un 20 % mas grande que Espana . Ucrania ( 606 mil Km2 ) ya perdio 20 mil Km2 con la anexion rusa de Crimea .
> 55 mil Km2 ( Donetsk y Lugansk ) ya son Republicas Independientes . Kerson ya ha sido totalmete liberado ( 27 mil Km2 )
> y Zaporize ( 27 mil Km2 ) sera territorio ex ucraniano mas pronto que tarde .
> ...



THIS


----------



## Epicii (14 Abr 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Creo que ya va siendo hora de cortar el paso por las fronteras del oeste. Hay que cortar de raiz la posibilidad de que la OTAN introduzca armas. Llegados a este punto no se puede mostrar debilidad y hay que hacer un mayor esfuerzo. Si la importación de armas, alimento y combustible se corta de raiz, toda Ucrania caerá. Mientras no corten la frontera del oeste la OTAN seguirá mandando cada vez más material, y eso puede salir más caro a la larga. Lo del barco que han alcanzado (y algunos dicen que hundido) es un claro ejemplo del peligro que se está corriendo cada minuto que esas fronteras permanecen abiertas.



Deben escalar a una guerra total o van a perder la guerra...Convertir la parte occidental de Ucrania en un caos, convertir toda infraestructura civil en objetivos, ni siquiera han atacado oficinas de gobierno...es ridiculo. Rusia ya esta condenada por occidente.


----------



## Red Star (14 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Deben escalar a una guerra total o van a perder la guerra...Convertir la parte occidental de Ucrania en un caos, convertir toda infraestructura civil en objetivos, ni siquiera han atacado oficinas de gobierno...es ridiculo. Rusia ya esta condenada por occidente.



Tampoco es cuestión de bombardear a los civiles, pero destruir el abastecimiento de electricidad, agua e internet sería un gran motivante de un éxodo masivo de los antirrusos del oeste hacia a la UE. Seguramente, en cuanto comenzaran a invadir por el norte, unos pocos millones más de ucranianos se largarían a la UE.


----------



## ZARGON (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Epicii (14 Abr 2022)

El Moskva seria el primer buque de propulsión nuclear hundido de la historia?

Olvídense de pescar en el mar negro...


----------



## Magick (14 Abr 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: La administración Biden compartirá inteligencia con Ucrania que los ayudará a alcanzar objetivos en Crimea y los territorios ocupados de Donbas, informa el WSJ citando fuentes del Pentágono.


----------



## raptors (14 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Mal lo primero, lo segundo simplemente es una reacción.
> 
> Acción igual a reacción, si no hay acción es difícil que haya reacción. Creo que no es muy difícil de entender.
> 
> Saludos.



*Ja, ja, ja* periodicazo en el hocico al perro _"Katiuss"_....*!!*


----------



## Magick (14 Abr 2022)

Dicen que es el Moskva…
Esto tiene muy mala pinta:


----------



## raptors (14 Abr 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Soy más de votar que de dar golpes de estado...
> No se me ha olvidado nada.
> He dicho que en general lo de tener derecho de autodeterminación no es normal. En esa conversación no había nada puesto sobre el golpe de estado, por lo que no te columpies...
> Si no me gusta lo que decide la mayoría como mucho me piro, y sino me aguanto, que eso es la democracia...



_"En esa conversación no había nada puesto sobre el golpe de estado..."_

*A eso se llama: manipular la nota..!!* ser tendencioso... y distorsionar los hechos....


----------



## raptors (14 Abr 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Joder si sale a relucir un doctorado en física de partículas....
> 
> El problema con las acciones y las reacciones es que no es fácil marcar unas condiciones de contorno para limitar el tiempo de estudio. Otro dira que el golpe de estado tb es una reacccion y otro dira que esa causa tb era reacción de otra...
> 
> Si queremos una sociedad ordenada hay que respetar las leyes. Ni dar golpes de estado ni tomar la justicia por tu cuenta... Punto



@zapatitos dijo:
_"si no hay acción es difícil que haya reacción. Creo que no es muy difícil de entender...."_

*Jaja pues resulta que eso fue exactamente lo que pasó:... * que el animal de "katiuss"... No entendio...!!


----------



## Simo Hayha (14 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Deben escalar a una guerra total o van a perder la guerra...Convertir la parte occidental de Ucrania en un caos, convertir toda infraestructura civil en objetivos, ni siquiera han atacado oficinas de gobierno...es ridiculo. Rusia ya esta condenada por occidente.



Tranquilidad. Yo si fuese el mandamás de los cochinos me lo pensaría dos veces antes atacar a las instituciones de gobierno ucranias. Más que nada porque Ucrania está recibiendo material que les permitiría atacar moscú. Y tampoco les va a faltar inteligencia para saber en cada segundo por donde se mueven los cochinos.

Yo les recomendaría a los cochinorrusos tranquilidad y buenos alimentos.


----------



## Magick (14 Abr 2022)

Espere una respuesta rusa extremadamente severa al hundimiento del Moskva, tengo la sensación de que las cosas están a punto de ponerse muy feas.


----------



## Magick (14 Abr 2022)

Ni siquiera puedo expresar lo *grande* que es perder el Moskva. Un activo estratégico para la Armada rusa. Sería como si EE. UU. perdiera un portaaviones. Las cosas se van a calentar


----------



## ccartech (14 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Ya lo dijo el clapham hace dias . El Zar ha inventado la " JUDO WAR " .
> Rusia , usando muy pocos recursos ( armamento del siglo XX y algunas unidades del XIX ) mantiene " inmovilizado " a un pais un 20 % mas grande que Espana . Ucrania ( 606 mil Km2 ) ya perdio 20 mil Km2 con la anexion rusa de Crimea .
> 55 mil Km2 ( Donetsk y Lugansk ) ya son Republicas Independientes . Kerson ya ha sido totalmete liberado ( 27 mil Km2 )
> y Zaporize ( 27 mil Km2 ) sera territorio ex ucraniano mas pronto que tarde .
> ...



Pensaba que Rusia permitiria un ataque en su territorio, esto jugaría en favor de Putin.
Dudo que haya entregado un barco, para movilizar su pueblo.
Lo que si tengo claro que ningun barco resiste un cohete asi como asi. Y no es sencillo que un barco no sea tocado.
Un misil te saca de combate si no te hunde.
No veo claro que lo hayan mandado de carne de cañon a hacer un piquete o se hayan comido un misil occidental, que no contaban con que lo tuviera Ucrania. 
Por ahora con esto los apoya pedófilos felices.


----------



## ccartech (14 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Ni siquiera puedo expresar lo *grande* que es perder el Moskva. Un activo estratégico para la Armada rusa. Sería como si EE. UU. perdiera un portaaviones. Las cosas se van a calentar



Los barcos y Portaviones son vulnerable para cualquier pais si s encuentran a distancia de tiro.


----------



## Red Star (14 Abr 2022)

Como se hunda el Moskva la hemos liao. Eso implica una posible contaminación radioactiva del Mar Negro.


----------



## crocodile (14 Abr 2022)

Pérdidas ukras según ejército ucraniano. 
Cálculo que mínimo son un 50% mas.
Brutal, no creo que aguanten mucho más.

Cifras de las pérdidas del ejército ucraniano estimadas desde el inicio de la guerra a día 13 de abril. 

Según la información brindada por el Ukrainian General Staff.

Ilustración vía rybar.

Figures of the losses of the Ukrainian army estimated from the beginning of the war to April 13.

According to information provided by the Ukrainian General Staff.

Illustration via rybar.


----------



## raptors (14 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Es un bulo, ni caso, pido disculpas.



ok.... pero de todos modos que chyngu3 su pvta m@dre el biden por cvlero....


----------



## ccartech (14 Abr 2022)

R-360 Neptune - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Si el MOSKVA se hundió como resultado de un ataque de los ASCM Neptune lanzados por Ucrania, se convierte en el *buque de guerra* de mayor tonelaje (11.5K GT) hundido por misiles de crucero. Atlantic Conveyor, un buque portacontenedores puesto en servicio para las Malvinas como base marítima móvil (14,9K GT), fue el más grande.


----------



## crocodile (14 Abr 2022)

Lo del Moskva ha sido un accidente no han sido los ukros pero parece que es grave.


El ministerio de defensa de Rusia dice que el crucero de misiles Moskva ha sufrido daños importantes tas explotar la municione por un incendio.

La tripulación ha sido evacuada, aún no están claras las causas del incidente.

Russia's defense ministry says the Moskva missile cruiser has suffered significant damage after the ammunition exploded in a fire.

The crew has been evacuated, the causes of the incident are still unclear.

▫@ENTRE_GUERRAS▫


----------



## ccartech (14 Abr 2022)

Se sospecha que los satélites de radar capturaron al destructor ruso Moskva y sus remolcadores circundantes. #UkraineRussiaWar #Moskva #OSINT


----------



## crocodile (14 Abr 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Como se hunda el Moskva la hemos liao. Eso implica una posible contaminación radioactiva del Mar Negro.



No se va a hundir, será reparado.


----------



## raptors (14 Abr 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Entiendo que todos debemos someternos a la misma legalidad internacional y al mismo "rasero" pero negar que ahora se está masacrando población (como habrá ocurrido en otras mil ocasiones) es igual de mezquino. Sólo digo que parapetarse en el y tú más, o follamos todos o la pita va al río es una herramienta mental para que al alegrarte de la muerte de alguien luego puedas dormir a pata suelta...
> Y que conste que entiendo que hay mucha gente que merecería morir, pero yo no soy quien para juzgarlo. Y lo segundo aún juzgando lo es mejor condenar a cadena perpetua ante la posibilidad de equivocarte en el juicio...



Entre más te muevas más te hundes en la mierd@...


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Puede haber sido una mina, esperemos a ver porque los rusos aquí pueden ocultar la verdad, y entre las fanfarronadas ucras y el silencio ruso, acabemos por no saber nada.



Esperemos que sea sólo un accidente, porque de lo contario la cosa va a escalar. Por de pronto, en Ucrania se quedarían sin luz y sin agua corriente. El precedente, Kosovo.


----------



## Magick (14 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> No se va a hundir, será reparado.



Al parecer se ha hundido ya.


----------



## raptors (14 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Aquí se dan golpes de estado y se indultan a los golpistas.



*El empinado le dijo al arrastrado...!!* _jaja_ tal para cual...


----------



## ccartech (14 Abr 2022)

gobierno ruso ahora confirma que el Moskva se hundió. Tal vez incluso en esa idea de causa perdida, la galera había detonado el casco para que el barco no cayera en manos enemigas. Por otro lado, pronto algún portal de noticias ruso dirá que el Moskva ha sido ascendido a submarino.


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Al parecer se ha hundido ya.



Según estoy leyendo, en los comentarios a la noticia (en medios rusos) se está pidiendo mano dura. Que de ser un ataque, que no no se corten, vamos. Y todos intuimos a qué se refieren. Fase dos.


----------



## crocodile (14 Abr 2022)

De ser ciertas las afirmaciones de Ucrania, es más que seguro que los misiles de crucero anti-buque R-360 "Neptun" ucranianos hayan impactado en los tubos de lanzamiento externos donde se almacenan/disparan los misiles anti-buque P-500 Bazalt / P-1000 Vulkan del Moskva, los cuales no cuentan con una protección adecuada y son una de las principales debilidades de este crucero. El impacto de un proyectil en uno de estos, puede provocar daños significativos en zonas tan sensibles de este barco como lo es el puente de mando, el cual se ubica justo al lado de los Bazalt, pues estos misiles cuentan con una ojiva con un peso de hasta 1.000 kg con cosas altamente explosivas. 

El Moskva cuenta con varios sistemas de defensa aérea, tales como el sistema antiaéreo de largo alcance S-300F, de corto alcance 4K33 OSA-MA y el CIWS AK-630, todos capaces de enfrentarse a misiles anti-buque, pero al parecer ninguno pudo.


----------



## crocodile (14 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Al parecer se ha hundido ya.



Fuente que no sea otanica ?


----------



## raptors (14 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Parece que regresa a puerto, al menos no fué hundido.



*Lo bueno es que sebastopol está cerca...!!* y ahí tienen todos los medios para repararlo....


----------



## Magick (14 Abr 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Como se hunda el Moskva la hemos liao. Eso implica una posible contaminación radioactiva del Mar Negro.



no se sabe si tenia armamento nuclear a bordo.


----------



## crocodile (14 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Según estoy leyendo, en los comentarios a la noticia (en medios rusos) se está pidiendo mano dura. Que de ser un ataque, que no no se corten, vamos. Y todos intuimos a qué se refieren. Fase dos.



Es que no entiendo esa blandura del Kremlin, total ya están sancionados a tope, les han robado las reservas, expropiado fondos, lo nunca visto, ni con Hitler lo hicieron , están los ukronazis recibiendo armas a saco, a qué esperan para enviar más tropas y a machacar de una p. Vez. Putiniano es desesperante.


----------



## raptors (14 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Opino libremente según la información de la que dispongo, tanto por unas fuenes como por otras y tengo la madurez de saber qué es propaganda descarada de lo que hay que tomar con pinzas (casi toda la información). No soy forofo incondicional de ningún bando aunque muestro más simpatía con el más débil, que es Ucrania. Independientemente de que Zelensky fuera un incompetente peor que Sánchez, pero esta guerra casi que lo ha convertido en un estadista, aunque probablemente la terminará cagando. Respecto a Putin, una decepción, casi que parece que ya está en la fase de un terco que ha cometido un error, pero es incapaz de reconocerlo o su soberbia se lo impide. Respecto a los foreros que pululan por aquí:
> 
> Alguna agencia de noticias y propaganda pro-otánica como rejón. ¿Es un bot?.
> Multitud de agencias de propaganda y opinion pro-rusas. De estas ya he ignorada a algunas.
> ...



*Para eso ha sido creado "Teuro"...!!* para enmierdar el hilo...


----------



## raptors (14 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> De ser ciertas las afirmaciones de Ucrania, es más que seguro que los misiles de crucero anti-buque R-360 "Neptun" ucranianos hayan impactado en los tubos de lanzamiento externos donde se almacenan/disparan los misiles anti-buque P-500 Bazalt / P-1000 Vulkan del Moskva, los cuales no cuentan con una protección adecuada y son una de las principales debilidades de este crucero. El impacto de un proyectil en uno de estos, puede provocar daños significativos en zonas tan sensibles de este barco como lo es el puente de mando, el cual se ubica justo al lado de los Bazalt, pues estos misiles cuentan con una ojiva con un peso de hasta 1.000 kg con cosas altamente explosivas.
> 
> El Moskva cuenta con varios sistemas de defensa aérea, tales como el sistema antiaéreo de largo alcance S-300F, de corto alcance 4K33 OSA-MA y el CIWS AK-630, todos capaces de enfrentarse a misiles anti-buque, pero al parecer ninguno pudo.



*O tal vez que...* si sea cierta la versión de: _"hubo un incendio" que hizo detonar la munición..."_


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Es que no entiendo esa blandura del Kremlin, total ya están sancionados a tope, están los ukronazis recibirndi armas a tope, a qué esperan para enviar más tropas y a machacar de una p. Vez. Putiniano es desesperante.



Pues ahora es posible que veamos esa mano dura. Si ha sido un ataque, lo siguiente sería atacar las infraestructuras civiles de Ucrania. Todas las que encuentren.


----------



## crocodile (14 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Según estoy leyendo, en los comentarios a la noticia (en medios rusos) se está pidiendo mano dura. Que de ser un ataque, que no no se corten, vamos. Y todos intuimos a qué se refieren. Fase dos.



A ver si de una vez van a barrer que ya está bien de tantos miramientos coño.


----------



## Beltrax (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## crocodile (14 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *O tal vez que...* si sea cierta la versión de: _"hubo un incendio" que hizo detonar la munición..."_



Me inclino más por accidente y los ukronazis se atribuyen el merito


----------



## crocodile (14 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Para eso ha sido creado "Teuro"...!!* para enmierdar el hilo...



El ignore es tu amigo, tengo a más de 200 folla OTAN en el.


----------



## Magick (14 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Fuente que no sea otanica ?



por ahora ninguna confirmación oficial, solo que toda la tripulación ha sido evacuada.
Lo unico que ha salido es que estaba muy escorado a babor debido al impacto, y el mar agitado ha hecho el resto.
Obviamente todo por confirmar.


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Me inclino más por accidente y los ukronazis se atribuyen el merito



Y ojalá sea así. Porque de lo contrario, la escalada está asegurada, y Kiev, Odessa, Dnipro, Lvov... podrían ser enviadas a la Edad Media.


----------



## Red Star (14 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> no se sabe si tenia armamento nuclear a bordo.



No creo que lo lleve, sería bastante imprudente. Para eso están los submarinos. El problema es que el barco tiene un reactor nuclear. Es un buque de propulsión nuclear. Espero que el reactor no se haya dañado. Supongo que estará diseñado para soportar el hundimiento del barco y ser estable cuando el exterior esté inundado.


----------



## crocodile (14 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Y ojalá sea así. Porque de lo contrario, la escalada está asegurada, y Kiev, Odessa, Dnipro, Lvov... podrían ser enviadas a la Edad Media.



Es que si hunden el Moskva es un golpe duro , por cierto no sé qué c. Hacia un barco tan importante en el fregado, ya tienen corbetas y fragatas con Kalibr, no lo comprendo.


----------



## Red Star (14 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Es que no entiendo esa blandura del Kremlin, total ya están sancionados a tope, les han robado las reservas, expropiado fondos, lo nunca visto, ni con Hitler lo hicieron , están los ukronazis recibiendo armas a saco, a qué esperan para enviar más tropas y a machacar de una p. Vez. Putiniano es desesperante.



No pueden mandar todo el ejército a la vez. Si la cosa escalase, todas las fuerzas rusas, o una gran parte, podrían ser aniquiladas rápidamente si están en un espacio pequeño, además de que se dejarían otros posibles flancos desprotegidos. Están siendo prudentes porque es más que posible una respuesta de la OTAN en algún momento. Lo que sí podrían hacer es cortar electricidad, agua e internet en todo el país, y hacer que llovieran misiles en plan BOOOOOOOOOM, BRVTAL y AVRE JRANDE.


----------



## crocodile (14 Abr 2022)

Yo no me creo que este hundido de momento a la espera de confirmación.


----------



## Magick (14 Abr 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> No creo que lo lleve, sería bastante imprudente. Para eso están los submarinos. El problema es que el barco tiene un reactor nuclear. Es un buque de propulsión nuclear. Espero que el reactor no se haya dañado. Supongo que estará diseñado para soportar el hundimiento del barco y ser estable cuando el exterior esté inundado.



No, la propulsión es con dos turbinas a gas.








Clase Slava - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## crocodile (14 Abr 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> No pueden mandar todo el ejército a la vez. Si la cosa escalase, todas las fuerzas rusas, o una gran parte, podrían ser aniquiladas rápidamente si están en un espacio pequeño, además de que se dejarían otros posibles flancos desprotegidos. Están siendo prudentes porque es más que posible una respuesta de la OTAN en algún momento. Lo que sí podrían hacer es cortar electricidad, agua e internet en todo el país, y hacer que llovieran misiles en plan BOOOOOOOOOM, BRVTAL y AVRE JRANDE.



Pues eso, pero enviar 100.000 hombres más y hacer lo que dices si es factible pero no lo hacen.


----------



## Red Star (14 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> No, la propulsión es con dos turbinas a gas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Han editado el artículo de la Wikipedia hace un momento. Antes ponía que es de propulsión nuclear. Espero que tengas razón y tenga propulsión de combustión.


----------



## crocodile (14 Abr 2022)

El crucero Moskva no es de propulsión nuclear .
El armamento antiaéreo y antimisiles del barco es de lo más potente hoy día, no creo que los ukronazis hayan sido los causantes, ha sido un accidente fijo.
Y de que está hundido no me lo creo al menos por ahora


----------



## Red Star (14 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El crucero Moskva no es de propulsión nuclear .
> El armamento antiaéreo y antimisiles del barco es de lo más potente hoy día, no creo que los ukronazis hayan sido los causantes, ha sido un accidente fijo.
> Y de que está hundido no me lo creo al menos por ahora



O tal vez la OTAN ha actuado en secreto. ¿Un submarino tal vez?


----------



## crocodile (14 Abr 2022)

Los ukronazis ya están atacando varias veces territorio ruso, la gente en Rusia pide más contundencia, Putiniano verá lo que hace.


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> No pueden mandar todo el ejército a la vez. Si la cosa escalase, todas las fuerzas rusas, o una gran parte, podrían ser aniquiladas rápidamente si están en un espacio pequeño, además de que se dejarían otros posibles flancos desprotegidos. Están siendo prudentes porque es más que posible una respuesta de la OTAN en algún momento. Lo que sí podrían hacer es cortar electricidad, agua e internet en todo el país, y hacer que llovieran misiles en plan BOOOOOOOOOM, BRVTAL y AVRE JRANDE.



Lo que yo digo. Es lo que la OTAN hizo en Yugoslavia cuando se empantanó, ir a saco a por las infraestructuras civiles: estaciones y subestaciones eléctricas, puentes, depuradoras, torres y antenas de televisión y radio, los propios estudios de tv, etc. Y eso puede decantar la guerra fácilmente a favor de Rusia, curiosamente. Pero el riesgo de escalada también está presente.


----------



## Guzmán de Berga (14 Abr 2022)

Ese barco está en el fondo del Mar Negro. Golpe de efecto de los EE.UU.


----------



## crocodile (14 Abr 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> O tal vez la OTAN ha actuado en secreto. ¿Un submarino tal vez?



Ningun submarino otanico se va a atrever a entrar en el mar Negro, los rusos lo tienen más que vigilado con sistemas de detección y sonares estratégicos.


----------



## crocodile (14 Abr 2022)

Guzmán de Berga dijo:


> Ese barco está en el fondo del Mar Negro. Golpe de efecto de los EE.UU.



Ni de coña


----------



## Red Star (14 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ningun submarino otanico se va a atrever a entrar en el mar Negro, los rusos lo tienen más que vigilado con sistemas de detección y sonares estratégicos.



Turquía tiene mucha costa en el Mar Negro, y es de la OTAN, y controla el Bósforo.


----------



## crocodile (14 Abr 2022)

Rusos niegan que el barco este hundido.

Los ukronazis han puesto fotos falsas para variar.

Con respecto a lo que sucedió con el crucero "Moskva".
La foto publicada por MK es falsa.
Este es un cuadro de este video , que se refleja y procesa con un filtro verde.
Este es un episodio de 2019: un incendio en un barco que enarbolaba la bandera de Tanzania en el Mar Negro.

Entonces, el "video verde" no tiene nada que ver con "Moscú".
Entonces, por ahora, tenemos declaraciones con referencia al Ministerio de Defensa de RF en los medios oficiales rusos (fuente original: RIA Novosti На ракетном крейсере "Москва" в результате пожара сдетонировал боезапас) sobre un incendio y una explosión a bordo el crucero Moskva.
No hay información confirmada de que el barco se hundió a las 4-30.


----------



## Impresionante (14 Abr 2022)

. Marine Le Pen no se arrepiente "en absoluto" de reconocer a Crimea como parte de Rusia


----------



## Magick (14 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El crucero Moskva no es de propulsión nuclear .
> El armamento antiaéreo y antimisiles del barco es de lo más potente hoy día, no creo que los ukronazis hayan sido los causantes, ha sido un accidente fijo.
> Y de que está hundido no me lo creo al menos por ahora



He leído que horas antes los ucros decían que lo habían atacado, pero no lo encuentro.
Seguiré buscando.


----------



## crocodile (14 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . Marine Le Pen no se arrepiente "en absoluto" de reconocer a Crimea como parte de Rusia



Crimea fue robada en 1991 a Rusia aprovechando su debilidad, en 2014 volvió a su hogar , a los Otanicos les hubiera gustado tener una base en Sebastopol y están rabiosos desde entonces porque Rusia se les adelanto


----------



## raptors (14 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> por ahora ninguna confirmación oficial, solo que toda la tripulación ha sido evacuada.
> Lo unico que ha salido es que estaba muy escorado a estribor debido al impacto, y el mar agitado ha hecho el resto.
> Obviamente todo por confirmar.



*El hecho de: *_*"toda la tripulación ha sido evacuada..."* _dice mucho... ya que si esto es cierto.. entonces se infiere que no fue un misil...!!


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Rusos niegan que el barco este hundido.
> 
> Los ukronazis han puesto fotos falsas para variar.
> 
> ...



Los ukros mienten más que hablan. Decían que la fragata Admiral Essen había sido gravemente dañada por uno de sus misiles pero por ahí sigue, lanzando sus Kalibr. Con una corbeta de la clase Karakurt, tres cuartos de lo mismo. Se cuelgan medallas muy rápido los hohly estos, pero la propaganda está visto que no es lo suyo.


----------



## crocodile (14 Abr 2022)

Ni siquiera la otanica BBC admite a esta hora que el buque este hundido.





__





Cargando…






www.bbc.com


----------



## Magick (14 Abr 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA. MOSKVA, EL BUQUE INSIGNIA DE LA FLOTA RUSA DEL MAR NEGRO, EXPERIMENTÓ LA EXPLOSIÓN DE MUNICIONES. DAÑOS SUFRIDOS. TRIPULACIÓN EVACUADA


ÚLTIMA HORA. El Buque Insignia De La Flota Rusa Del Mar Negro, Moskva, Experimentó La Explosión De Municiones. Daños Sufridos. Tripulación Evacuada

El medio de comunicación oficial ruso RIA Novosti citó al Ministerio de Defensa ruso diciendo que el crucero con misiles Moskva de la Flota Rusa del Mar Negro había detonado municiones como resultado de un incendio.

El crucero de misiles Guards del Proyecto 1164 Moskva es el buque insignia de la Flota del Mar Negro. Fue construido en el astillero Nikolaev y puesto en servicio en 1982. Originalmente se llamaba Slava.
Hubo informes contradictorios de la parte ucraniana. El jefe de la administración militar regional de Odesa, Maxim Marchenko, dijo que el crucero fue alcanzado por dos misiles antibuque Neptun.

Según Oleksiy Arestovych, asesor del jefe de la oficina presidencial ucraniana, estalló un incendio en el barco. «Hay 510 personas a bordo. No podemos entender lo que pasó. Dos marineros estaban fumando en un lugar equivocado. O violaron una vez más algunas medidas de seguridad".

El canal de televisión Sky News, citando sus fuentes, informó de un incendio en el crucero de misiles Moscú. Según él, otros barcos rusos venían al rescate. Según la fuente, el barco estaba a 25 millas náuticas de la isla Snake al sur de Odesa.

Hay informes de que después de un incendio y una explosión de municiones en el barco, el crucero Moskva se hundió.

ÚLTIMA HORA. El Buque Insignia De La Flota Rusa Del Mar Negro, Moskva, Experimentó La Explosión De Municiones. Daños Sufridos. Tripulación Evacuada

*Existe una gran posibilidad de que la quema del crucero Moscú sea el resultado de un ataque contra él por misiles desplegados en Ucrania, sabotaje o negligencia. Esta es una desviación adecuada de los eventos que tienen lugar en Mariupol.


Según la información preliminar, el buque insignia de la Flota Rusa del Mar Negro, el crucero Moskva, fue atacado por el lanzador de misiles Neptun desde la costa entre Odesa y Nikolayev. Los misiles golpearon el lado de babor, lo que provocó que el barco rodara mucho. La tripulación de unos 500 personas fue evacuada tras la amenaza de detonación de la munición. La flotabilidad del crucero se vio dificultada por las condiciones meteorológicas del mar. Como resultado de todos los factores acumulativos, según la información preliminar, el crucero se hundió.*

En cualquier caso, este es un duro golpe a la imagen militar de Rusia.










BREAKING. Russian Black Sea Fleet's Flagship Moskva Experienced Explosion Of Ammunition. Damages Sustained. Crew Evacuated


The Russian official media outlet RIA Novosti quoted the Russian Defence Ministry as saying that the missile cruiser Moskva of...




southfront.org


----------



## crocodile (14 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *El hecho de: *_*"toda la tripulación ha sido evacuada..."* _dice mucho... ya que si esto es cierto.. entonces se infiere que no fue un misil...!!



Pues claro que no, ni de coña los ukronazis con ese misil anti buque que tienen van a poder hundir ese barco con el potentísimo armamento antimisiles que lleva , ha sido un accidente.


----------



## raptors (14 Abr 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> O tal vez la OTAN ha actuado en secreto. ¿Un submarino tal vez?



*No lo creo...* ya que desde sebastopol está la logística trabajando a todo.. y se hubiera estado un submarino... no dudo que ya lo hubiesen detectado...


----------



## Red Star (14 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Pues claro que no, ni de coña los ukronazis con ese misil anti buque que tienen van a poder hundir ese barco con el potentísimo armamento antimisiles que lleva , ha sido un accidente.



No estoy tan segura. Yo pienso que ha sido la OTAN, tal vez para mandar un "mensaje".


----------



## crocodile (14 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA. MOSKVA, EL BUQUE INSIGNIA DE LA FLOTA RUSA DEL MAR NEGRO, EXPERIMENTÓ LA EXPLOSIÓN DE MUNICIONES. DAÑOS SUFRIDOS. TRIPULACIÓN EVACUADA
> 
> 
> ÚLTIMA HORA. El Buque Insignia De La Flota Rusa Del Mar Negro, Moskva, Experimentó La Explosión De Municiones. Daños Sufridos. Tripulación Evacuada
> ...



Los ingleses en Malvinas perdieron 9 buques y nadie puso en entredicho su imagen, cierto es que denota una chapuza porque está claro que ha sido un accidente.


----------



## Impresionante (14 Abr 2022)

La escalada bélica le viene bien a los usanos: el ciudadano de a pie preocupado y empobrecido 24/7


_Intentar cortar el suministro de petróleo a Corea del Norte es un castigo brutal a su población que empeorará las condiciones humanitarias en el país. Ni China ni Rusia deberían aceptar estas sanciones y no deben nada a EE. UU._


----------



## Magick (14 Abr 2022)

Veremos, por ahora son todo especulaciones.


----------



## raptors (14 Abr 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Turquía tiene mucha costa en el Mar Negro, y es de la OTAN, y controla el Bósforo.



Pero en estos momentos ningún barco de la Otan entra...


----------



## crocodile (14 Abr 2022)

Lo que está claro es que aunque pueda ser reparado el barco está fuera de combate por mucho tiempo .


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Pues claro que no, ni de coña los ukronazis con ese misil anti buque que tienen van a poder hundir ese barco con el potentísimo armamento antimisiles que lleva , ha sido un accidente.



Aparte de que hundir un barco de gran tamaño con un misil antibuque no es tan fácil. El destructor británico HMS Sheffield no se fue a pique después del impacto de aquel Exocet argentino, se hundió en medio de una tormenta cuando lo remolcaban a Gran Bretaña.


----------



## Red Star (14 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Pero en estos momentos ningún barco de la Otan entra...



Turquía ya está dentro, ¿no ves que tiene costa en el Mar Negro y es de la OTAN? Además, si deja pasar submarinos sin decírselo a nadie ¿quién lo va a saber?


----------



## explorador (14 Abr 2022)

Última hora del mando naval ruso del Mar Negro

El buque insignia Moscú, ha sido ascendido a submarino

Los rusos tienen peores medios y formación que el ejercicio de Pancho Villa, lo único, que son más crimínales y asesinos


----------



## Impresionante (14 Abr 2022)

*Las principales etapas de la división territorial en Ucrania*

Hasta el siglo XX, las regiones del este y oeste de Ucrania habían pertenecido a diferentes países.
La parte central, el sur y el este de Ucrania eran territorios del Imperio ruso. En diferentes épocas, las tierras de Ucrania occidental eran parte de Austria-Hungría y Polonia. *En 1945* Transcarpatia pasó a formar parte de Ucrania. No fue hasta finales de la Segunda Guerra Mundial cuando estos territorios constituyeron un solo Estado. *En 1954*, la República Socialista Federativa Soviética de Rusia entregó la provincia de Crimea a la República Socialista Soviética de Ucrania.
Después de la disolución de la Unión Soviética, la región de Crimea formó parte de una Ucrania independiente como la República Autónoma de Crimea. En marzo de *2014*, se celebró un referéndum donde la mayoría de los ciudadanos votó a favor de la reunificación con Rusia. El 18 de marzo de 2014, el presidente ruso Vladímir Putin firmó el Tratado sobre la aceptación de la República de Crimea y Sebastopol como partes de la Federación Rusa y el 21 de marzo, el documento fue ratificado por la Asamblea Federal (Parlamento) del país.








Donbás. La historia de un genocidio


----------



## Magick (14 Abr 2022)

No creo que haya sido un accidente. Se sabe que a día de hoy las naves de guerra son vulnerables, y los rusos tienen enfrente a la OTAN.
Le tenian ganas al Moskva y quieren escalar. 
Se está poniendo la cosa muy fea, no me gusta un pelo.


----------



## crocodile (14 Abr 2022)

O Putiniano espabila o la opinión pública se le va a echar encima, ya veo en foros rusos cierto cabreo por la entre comillas blandura de Rusia en esta guerra y la falta de efectivos para la operación


----------



## crocodile (14 Abr 2022)

Van a saco.

Europol confiscará los bienes de las personas asociadas con Rusia

El 17 de marzo, la dirección de Europol decidió suspender el acuerdo bilateral con el Ministerio del Interior de la Federación Rusa y excluir a Rusia de una serie de proyectos para combatir el crimen.

La base formal es la celebración del NWO en Ucrania.

Y esto no es sorprendente, dado el apoyo ostentoso de Kiev: al menos la acción de solidaridad de Europol con Ucrania lo atestigua. Los documentos publicados contienen orientación sobre el cambio de hryvnias por las monedas de los países anfitriones y palabras generales de solidaridad. Todo esto está algo en desacuerdo con las tareas y capacidades reales de Europol.

▪ La policía europea anunció el lanzamiento de una nueva operación importante contra los oligarcas y las empresas rusas que intentan eludir las sanciones. La Operación Oscar se ejecutará durante al menos un año como una iniciativa general que incluirá una serie de investigaciones.

▪ El Centro Europeo de Delitos Financieros y Económicos trabajará para compartir información e inteligencia con socios y brindar apoyo operativo en la investigación de delitos financieros.

▪ La atención se centra en los flujos ilegales de dinero que las personas y entidades rusas intentarán mover por la región para eludir las sanciones.

▪ Europol planea analizar toda la información para identificar conexiones internacionales, grupos criminales y sospechosos, así como nuevas tendencias y patrones criminales.

▪ Está previsto involucrar a Eurojust, la agencia de la UE para la cooperación en justicia penal, que brindará asistencia legal y fortalecerá la cooperación entre socios. La agencia de la UE para la seguridad de las fronteras exteriores, Frontex, también desempeñará su papel: su tarea es controlar los intentos de cualquier persona sancionada de entrar en el territorio de la UE.

▪Según Europol, la operación será similar a la Operación Sentinel, otra iniciativa a gran escala destinada a detener los intentos de saquear un enorme fondo de recuperación de la UE después de la pandemia.

▪Los investigadores de Europol ahora se están enfocando en investigar los intentos de evadir las sanciones. A pesar de algunos éxitos, la lucha contra el lavado de dinero sigue siendo unilateral. Según estimaciones de la ONU, cada año se pierde de este modo del 2 al 5% del PIB mundial.

Como podemos ver, los esfuerzos de Europol en este caso no están dirigidos a combatir el crimen, sino simplemente a encontrar y confiscar los bienes de personas físicas y jurídicas vinculadas a la Federación Rusa.

Es simple, seguro y, lo más importante, rentable.

"Pescador"


----------



## mazuste (14 Abr 2022)

Ahora si que tengo mas dudas...


----------



## apocalippsis (14 Abr 2022)

No pasaaaaa naaaaaa, el Moskva ya ha sido mas que amortizado ese buque tiene 50 años, sino se hunde que lo desmantelen y venga para reciclaje. Como no pueden ingresar buques de guerra en el mar negro, da igual.


----------



## ghawar (14 Abr 2022)

> Y ojalá sea así. Porque de lo contrario, la escalada está asegurada, y Kiev, Odessa, Dnipro, Lvov... podrían ser enviadas a la Edad Media.



LLevais repitiendo los mismos mantras desde el primer día: que como me caliente veras, que si sujetame el cubata, que si voy a tirar bombas nucleares que posiblemente ya hayan sido vendidas al peso por algún funcionario corrupto. Pero la verdad es que después de más de un mes y medio de "operación especial" no parece que los rusos vayan a ganar a los ucranianos ni a las chapas.

A la mierda el barquito!


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ahora si que tengo mas dudas...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1024649



Si lo dicen los comesoja barbudos anticochistas de Maldita, entonces sí es cierto que han capturado a Cloutier.


----------



## Casino (14 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Ucrania no tiene un gran arsenal de misiles antibuques, tienen los neptune, que tienen un alcance máximo de 300 km. Colocas el buque fuera de su rango simplemente.
> 
> Si el buque ruso fue alcanzado por misil aprovisionado por la OTAN que los rusos no tuvieron en cuenta eso complicaría la situación.





O sea, que con sus Neptune, los ucranianos pueden hundir cualquier cosa que flote entre Odesa y Sebastopol, Vd. no conoce bien las distancias en la zona, ¿a que no?.

¿Cómo va la ofensiva?, ¿se avanza lentamente?. Dentro de nada Dnipro estará a tiro de piedra. Aunque me da que antes de que los orcos vean Dnipro lo que está llegando va a causar ciertas "vacilaciones" en sus BTG; ¿cuál es su opinión al respecto como eJperto estratega bélico de burbuja?.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!
GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Honkler (14 Abr 2022)

Es enternecedor comprobar cómo se implican tantos recursos simplemente para tapar los escarceos pedofilos del hijo del presidente de EEUU y sus corrupciones… y como millones de borregos se creen lo que los mass mierdas le sirven.


----------



## Gotthard (14 Abr 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> LLevais repitiendo los mismos mantras desde el primer día: que como me caliente veras, que si sujetame el cubata, que si voy a tirar bombas nucleares que *posiblemente ya hayan sido vendidas al peso por algún funcionario corrupto*. Pero la verdad es que después de más de un mes y medio de "operación especial" no parece que los rusos vayan a ganar a los ucranianos ni a las chapas.
> 
> A la mierda el barquito!



Ahi le has dao. Ni misiles, ni drones, ni pollas. Lo mas eficaz es el sabotaje. Pillas a un oficial que tenga acceso a la santabarbara del barco y le das una lata gasolina y una maleta llena de dolares y te hace el curro por menos de lo que cuesta un misil de esos.


----------



## Gotthard (14 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Es enternecedor comprobar cómo se implican tantos recursos simplemente para tapar los escarceos pedofilos del hijo del presidente de EEUU y sus corrupciones… y como millones de borregos se creen lo que los mass mierdas le sirven.



Si, es increible. Porque cualquiera que se haya medio interesado en lo que pasa en Ucrania, si quitas toda la paja, el elemento clave que impide que EEUU se bajara del caballo durante la escalada de 2014 a 2022 es que los mafiosetes de la inteligencia ucraniana tienen a su hijo y a muchos americanos importantes que fueron a Ucrania de fiestuki con natachitkas a gastos pagados pillados por los huevos.


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> LLevais repitiendo los mismos mantras desde el primer día: que como me caliente veras, que si sujetame el cubata, que si voy a tirar bombas nucleares que posiblemente ya hayan sido vendidas al peso por algún funcionario corrupto. Pero la verdad es que después de más de un mes y medio de "operación especial" no parece que los rusos vayan a ganar a los ucranianos ni a las chapas.
> 
> A la mierda el barquito!



¿Crees que no van a escalar? De momento van con tiento. Pero...


----------



## apocalippsis (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Casino (14 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> No pasaaaaa naaaaaa, el Moskva ya ha sido mas que amortizado ese buque tiene 50 años, sino se hunde que lo desmantelen y venga para reciclaje. Como no pueden ingresar buques de guerra en el mar negro, da igual.






Jajajajajajajajajajaja, en realidad, casi todo el material de los orcos tiene 50 años. 
Menos el material humano, que parece que también van a "desmantelar" una parte considerable. 
En cuanto terminen con el plan renove envían lo güeno, güeno, del paragüeno.



SMERTI OKUPANTY!
GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Si, es increible. Porque cualquiera que se haya medio interesado en lo que pasa en Ucrania, si quitas toda la paja, el elemento clave que impide que EEUU se bajara del caballo durante la escalada de 2014 a 2022 es que los mafiosetes de la inteligencia ucraniana tienen a su hijo y a muchos americanos importantes que fueron a Ucrania de fiestuki con natachitkas a gastos pagados pillados por los huevos.



Y con cosas peores. Vete a saber qué clase de grabaciones tendrán, habida cuenta de los retorcidos gustos de los comepizzas...


----------



## Casino (14 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


>




¿Todavía estamos así?
Menos mal que Vds. los follaputines se consuelan con capturar una ciudad del tamaño de Murcia que está a 30km de la frontera con Putinia. En 50 días; ah, no, que todavía no ha caído. Bueno, ya caerá, y será una gran victoria ¿a que sí?. 





SMERTI OKUPANTY!
GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Impresionante (14 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Van a saco.
> 
> Europol confiscará los bienes de las personas asociadas con Rusia
> 
> ...



Buscan el aislacionismo, como en la guerra fría.

A los usanos les va mejor.

Nos va a salir baratísimo el invento sorosiano ucraniano


----------



## ghawar (14 Abr 2022)

> ¿Crees que no van a escalar? De momento van con tiento. Pero...



¿Escalar? Esto escaló el día que el gran maestro del ajedrez decidió amenazar a todo dios con tirar los nukes, ahí es cuando bebió aceite. Y que yo sepa los rusos han enviado a 200.000 soldados al frente, han utilizado tanques, aviones, misiles hipersupersonicos, helicopteros y todo tipo de artillería. No contento con esto ha llamado a toda la chusma de su barrio, chechenos que parecen salidos de una version mala de juego de tronos incluido. Han bombardeado zonas residenciales, matado civiles, atacado infraesctruturas civiles...

Dudo que está guerra acabe en empate, ya no. Y sinceramente tal como se están desempeñando en el frente creo que los rusos tienen todas las papeletas para perder.


----------



## apocalippsis (14 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajajajaja, en realidad, casi todo el material de los orcos tiene 50 años.
> Menos el material humano, que parece que también van a "desmantelar" una parte considerable.
> En cuanto terminen con el plan renove envían lo güeno, güeno, del paragüeno.
> 
> ...



Ju,ju,ju-ji,ji,ji-jo,jo,jo cuando caiga Mariupol veras el desembarco de Normandia por Rostov............


----------



## Triyuga (14 Abr 2022)

*La CIA admite haber suministrado a los estadounidenses información falsa sobre Ucrania*





A finales del año pasado, una encuesta de Gallup mostró que la confianza de los estadounidenses en los principales medios de comunicación ha caído a su segundo nivel más bajo registrado. Sólo el siete por ciento de los estadounidenses respondió que tiene “mucha” confianza en los medios de comunicación.
Esa pérdida de confianza se la han ganado a pulso los medios de comunicación convencionales, y explica el crecimiento masivo de los medios independientes y las voces alternativas en las redes sociales. La respuesta al aumento de las voces de los medios de comunicación independientes ha sido una carrera para “cancelar” cualquier voz fuera de la narrativa dominante aceptada.
Los ciudadanos de la Unión Soviética leían medios de comunicación manipulados como Pravda no porque el régimen informara de los hechos, sino porque la verdad se escondía entre las líneas de lo que se informaba y lo que no se informaba. En eso parece que estamos hoy en Estados Unidos.
La semana pasada apareció un artículo extraordinario en, entre otros, NBC News, en el que se informaba de que la comunidad de inteligencia de EE.UU. está suministrando a sabiendas información que no considera exacta a los principales medios de comunicación de EE.UU. para que la audiencia estadounidense la consuma.
En otras palabras, el artículo informa de que el “Estado profundo” de EE. UU. admite estar activamente involucrado en mentir al pueblo estadounidense con la esperanza de poder manipular la opinión pública
Según el artículo de NBC News, “varios funcionarios estadounidenses reconocieron que Estados Unidos ha utilizado la información como arma incluso cuando la confianza en la exactitud de la información no era alta. A veces ha utilizado la inteligencia de baja confianza para obtener un efecto disuasorio…”
Los lectores recordarán los impactantes titulares de que Rusia estaba preparada para utilizar armas químicas en Ucrania, que China iba a proporcionar equipamiento militar a Rusia, que el presidente ruso Putin estaba siendo alimentado con información errónea por sus asesores, y más.
Todos ellos fueron elaborados por la CIA para que se repitieran en los medios de 










La CIA admite haber suministrado a los estadounidenses información falsa sobre Ucrania







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> ¿Escalar? Esto escaló el día que el gran maestro del ajedrez decidió amenazar a todo dios con tirar los nukes, ahí es cuando bebió aceite. Y que yo sepa los rusos han enviado a 200.000 soldados al frente, han utilizado tanques, aviones, misiles hipersupersonicos, helicopteros y todo tipo de artillería. No contento con esto ha llamado a toda la chusma de su barrio, chechenos que parecen salidos de una version mala de juego de tronos incluido. Han bombardeado zonas residenciales, matado civiles, atacado infraesctruturas civiles...
> 
> Dudo que está guerra acabe en empate, ya no. Y sinceramente tal como se están desempeñando en el frente creo que los rusos tienen todas las papeletas para perder.



Hombre, en Twitter pierden. Pero eso estaba cantado, ya lo sabían desde un principio.

Yo lo que veo, es que el de Kvartal 95 anda mendigando hasta la ultima metralleta y que vuelvan todos los maromos en edad militar que se han largado.


----------



## crocodile (14 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Crees que no van a escalar? De momento van con tiento. Pero...



Es que o escalan o se atraganta el hueso y me da que ya hay tensión en Kremlin .


----------



## Harman (14 Abr 2022)

Más cerca del final


Artículo Original: Vzglyad En las últimas horas, más de mil marines ucranianos se han rendido en Mariupol, los mismos que hasta ahora Kiev había intentado convertir el “héroes incorruptibles”. ¿Qué…




slavyangrad.es











Más cerca del final


14/04/2022

Artículo Original: Vzglyad


En las últimas horas, más de mil marines ucranianos se han rendido en Mariupol, los mismos que hasta ahora Kiev había intentado convertir el “héroes incorruptibles”. ¿Qué les espera a los soldados ucranianos en cautividad, qué procedimientos van a tener que pasar y cómo puede afectar a la moral de otros soldados ucranianos una rendición tan masiva?

“En la ciudad de Mariupol, cerca de la fábrica de Hierro y Acero Ilich, a consecuencia de las exitosas acciones ofensivas de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas y de las unidades de las milicias de la República Popular de Donetsk, 1026 miembros de la 36ª Brigada de Marines han depuesto voluntariamente las armas y se han entregado”, afirmó el miércoles el mayor-general Igor Konashenkov, portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa. Konashenkov explicó que, entre esas personas hay 162 oficiales y 47 mujeres. “151 soldados ucranianos de la 36ª Brigada que se encontraban heridos han recibido atención médica primaria en el lugar, tras lo cual han sido trasladados al hospital municipal de Mariupol para recibir tratamiento”, añadió.

Antes, ya habían informado de la rendición los corresponsales militares Alexander Sladkov y Semyon Pegov. Como publicó _Vzglyad_, el lunes por la noche, un grupo de marines ucranianos que ocupaban posiciones en Azovmash (Combinada Ilich) realizaron un intento de romper el cerco poniendo una Z en su equipamiento. Sin embargo, la maniobra fue detectada a tiempo y la columna de vehículos ucranianos fue atacada con artillería, por lo que los soldados trataron de escapar por los campos, pero fueron atrapados.

Según el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, a consecuencia del incidente, fueron eliminados tres tanques ucranianos, cinco vehículos de infantería, siete camiones y hasta cincuenta soldados perdieron la vida. Otros 42 soldados ucranianos depusieron voluntariamente las armas y se entregaron. El reportero Alexander Sladkov publicó un video en el que se comunica con los soldados ucranianos tras el intento de fuga.

El domingo pasado, Ramzan Kadyrov, líder de Chechenia, había apelado a los militares ucranianos a no perder la oportunidad de rendirse a los soldados rusos. El viernes, Kadyrov había anunciado que Mariupol estaba libre de nacionalistas al 98%. Según sus datos, solo restaban ciertas zonas fortificadas, incluyendo la planta Azovstal, que ha sido convertida en una “verdadera fortaleza”. Ese mismo día, las tropas de la RPD tomaron el control de Mariupol, liberando así a un gran número de prisioneros y rehenes. El jefe adjunto de la milicia de la RPD, Eduard Basurin, añadió que la operación para la liberación de Mariupol llega a su fin.

El Ministerio de Defensa informó de que, según los resultados de la interceptación de mensajes de radio, además de los nazis del batallón Azov y los remanentes del Ejército Ucraniano, hay un número significativo de mercenarios extranjeros en las zonas ocupadas de la ciudad. Se han detectado conversaciones en otros seis idiomas, fundamentalmente europeos, además de ruso y ucraniano.

“Inicialmente nos encomendaron la tarea de prepararnos para hasta 35,000 prisioneros de guerra en el territorio de Donbass. Así que en ese sentido no va a haber problemas”, afirmó Alexander Jodakovsky, comandante del batallón Vostok, que también apuntó que cada soldado que se ha rendido será sometido a un “filtrado estricto”. “Está claro que no será posible establecer quién disparó cuantas rondas en nuestra dirección, esa tarea no es necesaria. Son personal militar, lo que significa que se respetarán las reglas que se aplican en este caso a los combatientes. Son contendientes en la guerra, así que sus acciones no son consideradas según el código penal”, añadió.

Jodakovsky afirmó también que de los mil prisioneros, más de un tercio precisan de atención médica. “En este momento, unos 300 están heridos, 90 no pueden caminar. Se les suministrará toda la asistencia médica necesaria y también tenemos los recursos para hacerlo. Si es necesario, tendrán acceso a los especialistas”, garantizó.

El comandante del batallón Vostok también insistió en que este tipo de situaciones causan mucha presión para el enemigo, que aún sigue en Mariupol. “Incluso los primeros pequeños grupos que se entregaron tuvieron un impacto en la moral de combate de los militares ucranianos. Y esto es evidente por el creciente tamaño de los grupos que se entregan. Hay que decir que sigue habiendo muchos efectivos en la ciudad. El enemigo aún ocupa bloques de la ciudad y se resiste a ser empujado hacia la zona industrial. Saben que será más fácil acabar con ellos usando la aviación allí”, explicó Jodakovsky.

“En general, el puerto está prácticamente bajo nuestro control, así que es imposible que las fuerzas enemigas escapen por mar. Es decir, se encuentran en una situación en la que lo único que pueden hacer es moverse de un sitio a otro”, añadió. “El enemigo tiene dos opciones: o luchar hasta el final o rendirse. Y teniendo en cuenta que prácticamente no tienen munición, suministros o medicinas, naturalmente han elegido la segunda opción”.

El diputado de la RPD Vladislav Berdichevsky, por su parte, afirmó que la milicia local no tiene problemas para trabajar con los prisioneros ucranianos. En ocasiones, las negociaciones con ellos comienzan en las redes sociales. Así lo explicó también el corresponsal Alexander Sladkov. “En los últimos ocho años, nuestros soldados han conseguido cierta experiencia trabajando con los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos. Serán ubicados en instituciones penitenciarias. Habrá un filtrado, interrogatorios para saber quién estuvo dónde”, afirmó Berdichevsky. “Quienes hayan participado en crímenes serán castigados y el resto, según tengo entendido, serán intercambiados. Pero si se sabe que alguna persona en concreto mató civiles, no lo entregaremos en ningún intercambio”, añadió.

“Hay quienes opinan que debemos separar al batallón Azov y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, pero yo no lo creo. Durante ocho años, les han lavado el cerebro hasta tal punto, que no hay una diferencia real entre ellos. Todos están ahí por contrato. Eran conscientes de que iban a matar población en Donbass”, insistió Berdichevsky, que cree que sigue habiendo muchos soldados ucranianos en Azovstal y en Ilich.

Sin embargo, Ucrania prefiere mantener el silencio. “Si miras las páginas públicas ucranianas, nadie habla de rendición. Esta información está siendo deliberadamente ocultada para no desmoralizar a las tropas. Les dicen que la victoria está cerca, que pronto les llevarán armas, que derrotarán a todo el mundo y llegarán a Moscú. Pero el número de soldados que se rinden aumenta, lo que nos acerca más a la liberación completa de Mariupol”, concluyó el diputado.


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Es que o escalan o se atraganta el hueso y me da que ya hay tensión en Kremlin .



No les va a quedar más remedio. Eso no implica de momento meter más tropas, pero sí machacar las infraestructuras civiles.


----------



## Talosgüevos (14 Abr 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Soy más de votar que de dar golpes de estado...
> No se me ha olvidado nada.
> He dicho que en general lo de tener derecho de autodeterminación no es normal. En esa conversación no había nada puesto sobre el golpe de estado, por lo que no te columpies...
> Si no me gusta lo que decide la mayoría como mucho me piro, y sino me aguanto, que eso es la democracia...



Si el pueblo es subnormal de mierda un golpe militar es lo que toca, da igual que sea el ejército propio que uno extranjero, miles de muertos a ver si espabilan los retrasados.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Casino (14 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Ju,ju,ju-ji,ji,ji-jo,jo,jo cuando caiga Mariupol veras el desembarco de Normandia por Rostov............





Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja follaputines modo máscara de las sonrisas ON


Muy bien, píntenos de colores algún mapita de ese desembarco, que en colorear también son Vds. eJpertos JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO




SMERTI OKUPANTY!
GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Nicors (14 Abr 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> *La CIA admite haber suministrado a los estadounidenses información falsa sobre Ucrania*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alertadigital? Propaganda rusa.


----------



## Impresionante (14 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Alertadigital? Propaganda rusa.



El resto, propaganda usana


----------



## Magick (14 Abr 2022)

Parece ser que la primera noticia hablando del Moskva fue ayer noche, del gobernador de Odesa, diciendo que habian atacado la nave.

t.me/odeskaODA/424


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Abr 2022)

Que ha pasado con un barco?


----------



## Azrael_II (14 Abr 2022)

Adiós barco 


He buscado en Tass y no lo encuentro pero no creo que mienten en citar a Tass 


*El crucero 'Moskva' de la Flota del Mar Negro resultó gravemente dañado como resultado de la detonación de municiones que se produjo como resultado de un incendio, la tripulación fue evacuada", informó el medio estatal ruso TASS , citando al Ministerio de Defensa ruso.

“Como resultado de un incendio, las municiones detonaron en el crucero de misiles Moskva. El barco resultó seriamente dañado. La tripulación fue evacuada por completo”, agregó el ministerio.*




Zanx Cita Citar
Reportar


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Adiós barco
> 
> 
> He buscado en Tass y no lo encuentro pero no creo que mienten en citar a Tass
> ...



Sí que sale



*Se produjo un incendio en el crucero de misiles Moskva.*
La tripulación fue evacuada, informó el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa.






© Servicio de Prensa de la Flota del Mar Negro
Leer TASS en
Yandex.NoticiasYandex.Zen
MOSCÚ, 14 de abril. /TASS/. El crucero "Moskva" de la Flota del Mar Negro resultó gravemente dañado como resultado de la detonación de municiones que se produjo como resultado de un incendio, la tripulación fue evacuada. Esto fue informado en el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.

3 MATERIALES
"Como resultado de un incendio, la munición detonó en el crucero de misiles Moskva. El barco resultó gravemente dañado. La tripulación fue evacuada por completo", dijo el departamento militar.
El ministerio dijo que la causa del incendio está bajo investigación.
Moskva es el buque insignia de la Flota del Mar Negro, el buque líder del Proyecto 1164 Atlant. Se puso en funcionamiento en 1983 con el nombre de "Gloria". En 1996, el crucero recibió su nombre actual. El principal armamento de ataque de la nave son 16 lanzadores de misiles P-1000 Vulkan.



https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/14372453


----------



## MiguelLacano (14 Abr 2022)

Bueno, señores, hoy ya lo tengo claro y cualquiera que no sea un fanático o CM ruso ya lo ve claro. Rusia ha perdido el mar y va a perder esta guerra. Al final llevaban razón los criminales, pésima estrategia y muy mala información.


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Adiós barco
> 
> 
> He buscado en Tass y no lo encuentro pero no creo que mienten en citar a Tass
> ...



Como ha dicho otro conforero, si han evacuado a toda la tripulación tiene más pinta de accidente que de ataque.


----------



## Impresionante (14 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Bueno, señores, hoy ya lo tengo claro y cualquiera que no sea un fanático o CM ruso ya lo ve claro. Rusia ha perdido el mar y va a perder esta guerra. Al final llevaban razón los criminales, pésima estrategia y muy mala información.



"_Rusia ha perdido el mar"_

Con listos como tú, para qué queremos tontos


----------



## Pato Sentado (14 Abr 2022)

Shayetet13, accidente o misil?


----------



## MiguelLacano (14 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Como ha dicho otro conforero, si han evacuado a toda la tripulación tiene más pinta de accidente que de ataque.



Cualquiera de las 2 cosas es una cagada monumental. Pero vamos que ya le digo yo que ha sido un ataque, la secuencia de las noticias lo delata y un accidente de esa categoría es imposible.


----------



## Impresionante (14 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Cualquiera de las 2 cosas es una cagada monumental. Pero vamos que ya le digo yo que ha sido un ataque, la secuencia de las noticias lo delata y _un accidente de esa categoría es imposible._


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Cualquiera de las 2 cosas es una cagada monumental. Pero vamos que ya le digo yo que ha sido un ataque, la secuencia de las noticias lo delata y un accidente de esa categoría es imposible.



Pues entonces habrá escalada. La respuesta, veremos cuál es. Puede ser militar... o no.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Abr 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa, de Tass…
El Ministerio de Defensa mostró imágenes del trabajo de las tripulaciones de los helicópteros de ataque Ka-52 contra el equipo militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
Los pilotos actuaron en parejas


https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/14373329


----------



## mazuste (14 Abr 2022)

Esta imagen se está usando para la vaina del barco, es falsa.
Es de un vídeo de 2019 de un barco comercial ardiendo en 
el cuerno de África, Tanzania.
Southfront y Cassad la han puesto y eso les bajará su caché..
y alguna cosa mas.


----------



## ghawar (14 Abr 2022)

> Esta imagen se está usando para la vaina del barco, es falsa.



Sois mas papistas que el papa, por lo que sea este barco ya no está operativo - reconocido por los propios rusos. Ya se verá que consecuencias militares trae pero desde luego las morales no van a ser buenas.

A nadie le gusta los perdedores, y me da que a los rusos menos, al final veremos a Putín jugar al ajedrez con alguna rata en alguna fria celda siberiana.


----------



## mazuste (14 Abr 2022)

*⚡ Ataque aéreo del VKS contra el aeródromo de Mirgorod: numerosos destrozos y un potente incendio*
_*
El alcalde de Mirgorod, en la región de Poltava, V. Ivanenko, dijo que las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales rusas lanzaron
un ataque aéreo contra el aeródromo: "Hay numerosos destrozos, y un incendio, que fue posteriormente eliminado".
*_
*Anteriormente, en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa se informó de que 4 helicópteros
de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania - 2 helicópteros de combate Mi-24 y 2 de transporte Mi-8 - fueron destruidos 
por un ataque en el aeródromo de Mirgorod.*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Esta imagen se está usando para la vaina del barco, es falsa.
> Es de un vídeo de 2019 de un barco comercial ardiendo en
> el cuerno de África, Tanzania.
> Southfront y Cassad la han puesto y eso les bajará su caché..
> ...



Southftont está con MitM desde que comenzó la guerra…está bajo control de HELIUM.NS.HETZNER.DE 193.47.99.5


----------



## Triyuga (14 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Alertadigital? Propaganda rusa.



Nicors propaganda UK


----------



## mazuste (14 Abr 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Sois mas papistas que el papa, por lo que sea este barco ya no está operativo - reconocido por los propios rusos. Ya se verá que consecuencias militares trae pero desde luego las morales no van a ser buenas.
> 
> A nadie le gusta los perdedores, y me da que a los rusos menos, al final veremos a Putín jugar al ajedrez con alguna rata en alguna fria celda siberiana.



¿He puesto alguna mentira, acaso?
El que usted sea mas nazi que Hitler tampoco va a cambiar las cosas...


----------



## Triyuga (14 Abr 2022)

*¿Nos gobiernan los políticos que elegimos o existe un poder invisible por encima de los Estados?*





Magdalena del Amo.- 
La respuesta es tajante: existe un Poder cuasi absoluto por encima de los Estados. Es un secreto a voces que se camufla en la nebulosa del rumor y la leyenda urbana. Grandes mandatarios de la historia han visto y quizá sufrido este poder oculto que gobierna el mundo y no han tenido inconveniente en reconocerlo públicamente. Así lo expresó en el siglo XIX el político y primer ministro británico Benjamin Disraeli: “El mundo está gobernado por personajes muy diferentes a los que creen los que no ven más allá de sus ojos”. En la misma línea se sitúa Winston Churchill al asegurar que “aquel que no vea que en la Tierra se está llevando a cabo una gran empresa, un importante plan, en cuya realización nos es permitido colaborar como siervos fieles, tiene que estar ciego”. Así es.

Estas élites se agrupan en círculos cerrados y think tanks de los que el gran público desconoce no solo sus maniobras, sino incluso su existencia. La Trilateral, el Club de Roma, el CFR o el Tavistok –por citar solo algunas de estas organizaciones semidesconocidas—, trabajan en la sombra y no suelen ser noticia en los medios de comunicación. Estos grupos multidisciplinares están constituidos por figuras relevantes de la economía y la política internacional, pero también cuentan en sus filas con psiquiatras, psicólogos, sociólogos, neurólogos, expertos en demoscopia y control mental, personas desconocidas para los ciudadanos, a las que nunca han votado y, sin embargo, todos, en su conjunto, forman parte del gran entramado que rige los destinos del mundo. Los servicios de inteligencia también juegan un importante papel. La dinámica es la misma a la largo de la historia, aunque en las últimas décadas se han visto favorecidos con los avances de la tecnología y las investigaciones en neurociencia y el conocimiento del cerebro en general. No hay que olvidar que lo que pretenden es tener al rebaño controlado a cualquier precio. Ellos han diseñado el comunismo, el socialismo, el fascismo, el sionismo, el capitalismo consumista y, más modernamente, el ecologismo y las ideologías de los últimos años, como la de género o la disparatada del cambio climático. En general, ideas tendentes a la polarización de la sociedad. Pero sus ideas no habrían podido implementarse de no contar con sus expertos en manipulación de masas, el control de los medios de comunicación y el poder financiero. A este respecto, Carrol Quigley, en su libro Tragedy and Hope, dice: “La red de conspiración que mueve los hilos del mundo está formada por banqueros y capitalistas internacionales; es decir, el mundo de las finanzas. Reúnen a su alrededor un ejército de científicos, tecnócratas, políticos y agentes marionetas para hacer desde las sombras su alta política”.

Estas sociedades, tras su pantalla de seriedad, esconden peligrosos parentescos con el mundo del hampa en sus diversas expresiones. Este es el lado menos conocido y también el más sórdido. No vamos a profundizar en ello, porque se aleja de la idea esencial que queremos transmitir.
Los medios de comunicación hablan de política y de políticos, pero no lo hacen sobre los dueños del guiñol. En cuestiones de enjundia, los políticos no hacen sino seguir consignas impuestas. Hay que reconocer que la mayoría lo hace sin demasiado sacrificio; han sido cuidadosamente elegidos para cumplir una misión encomendada de antemano. Recordemos, como ejemplo, la visita secreta de George Soros a Pedro Sánchez nada más llegar a la Moncloa o aquella reunión de Felipe González con miembros de la Trilateral, donde le cambiaron su discurso sobre el marxismo y la “no entrada” en la OTAN. ¡Qué tiempos de adolescencia política! También Rajoy se encontró con este poder oculto, que fue lo que le impidió sustanciar su programa de campaña. Pero los analistas no hablan de esto; son víctimas de la disonancia cognitiva que padece el resto de la sociedad. Debe ser desolador para un político de buena fe –la mayoría lo son—descubrir la gran mentira del mundo. Lo es para cualquiera. Por eso, cuando se descubre, ya nada vuelve a ser igual.

A las élites les da igual el comunismo que el fascismo. Solo les importan sus objetivos de dominio. Queda mucho que aprender hasta integrar la frase del viejo Rotschild: “… dadme el dominio del dinero y ya no importará quién mande. […] No importa a quién vote el pueblo, siempre nos votará a nosotros”. En efecto, el gobierno invisible no es ciencia ficción; es más real que los gobiernos electos. Leer esto causa desazón porque parece condenarnos irremediablemente a un futuro incierto. Pero no es así. Hay un antídoto, que es la información, la gran arma para esta lucha. Por eso no permiten que los ciudadanos tengan acceso al conocimiento. No quieren sociedades formadas y despiertas porque eso derrocaría sus planes. Por eso entretienen a los ciudadanos con mil distracciones y los tienen trabajando de sol a sol para pagar los productos que la sociedad de consumo fabrica y les “obliga” a comprar.

Es cierto que, en los últimos años, la prensa más abierta se atreve a hablar –aunque tímidamente— del Nuevo Orden Mundial, y se cita al Club Bilderberg cuando celebra sus reuniones anuales y a los políticos convocados; y también lo es que se está analizando de manera más adulta y haciendo lecturas más críticas sobre el Foro de Davos y sus pretensiones, su inefable Klaus Martin Schwab y la Agenda 2030. Sin embargo, aún les falta recorrido para llegar a la médula y atisbar el intrincado tejido de organizaciones interpuestas.

Los personajes de las élites del presente son los herederos de los ideólogos de este plan destructor que se está haciendo realidad. Vamos a activar la memoria e intentar dar unas pinceladas sobre este proyecto de dominio y control de la humanidad y algunos de sus protagonistas más insignes.
¿Cómo empiezan estos grupos y su propósito de dominar el mundo?

En la actualidad, se habla de Bill Gates, de George Soros o de Klaus M. Schwab y se continúa citando a los clásicos e incombustibles Kissinger, Rockefeller y Rotschild, que tanto daño han hecho y siguen haciendo a la humanidad. Desandar lo andado y llegar al origen de estos grupos ideologizados, que derivarían en lo que hoy constituyen la Agenda 2030, no es nada fácil, por la dificultad de sintetizar un corpus de información de miles de páginas, pero vamos a dar algunos datos.

Para encontrar las raíces de la gran telaraña que tiene a la sociedad aprisionada, tenemos que retrotraernos más de doscientos años atrás, en concreto, al 1776. En esta fecha, Adam Weishaupt fundó en Alemania una sociedad masónica denominada La liga de los hombres, que se convertiría en la cúpula de los Iluminados, cuya ideología y modus operandi iba a servir de base a las estructuras que vendrían después, todas de corte luciferino/satánico, es decir, “destructoras de la obra de Dios”, incluido el hombre. Así se establece en sus actas. Ese mismo año tiene lugar la independencia de Estados Unidos y la creación del Estado americano. Curiosamente, la mayoría de los firmantes de la Declaración eran masones declarados, entre ellos, Washington, Jefferson y Franklin.

La Primera Guerra Mundial sirvió para que los Iluminados arrasaran el imperio de los zares y hacer de Rusia una especie de fortaleza del comunismo ateo; lo mismo que la Revolución Francesa había erradicado la monarquía, de la mano del poder masónico.
En 1921 se crea el Consejo de relaciones exteriores (CFR, por sus siglas en inglés). Pero es después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial cuando se actualizan y aceleran los planes para el mundo futuro, siempre de manera críptica y ocultando al pueblo el verdadero fin del proyecto. A este se le proporcionará el pan y circo adecuados a los tiempos y se controlarán los poderes fácticos y las instituciones: ciencia, educación, religión, justicia, prensa, y cualquier ámbito relacionado con el ser humano y su evolución como ser mental y espiritual. Se crea la ONU, con su Carta de Derechos Humanos y sus organismos internacionales, de los cuales la OMS se convertiría en portavoz de las élites para controlar el mundo a través de la salud. Asimismo, se crea la Comisión Trilateral, El Club de Roma, el Instituto Tavistock, y el Club Bilderberg, entre otros, que tienen como matriz sociedades secretas –logias—, como la B’Nai B’Rit o Hijos de la Alianza, el Consejo de los 33, el Gran consejo de los 13 o El tribunal. Todos masones o de ideología cercana a la masonería.

A propósito de la Trilateral y del CFR, las declaraciones de un exmiembro de inteligencia en la reserva, en los años sesenta [nombre omitido], no deja lugar a dudas: “…un puñado de personas de la Trilateral y el CFR toman las decisiones. […] Es un poderoso club privado que domina todos los gobiernos del mundo. Quieras o no, hay que hacer lo que ellos dicen. Aparentemente, luchan contra el comunismo, pero al mismo tiempo lo financian”. Así es, en efecto. Los conceptos izquierdos y derechos utilizados en política son solo armas de control, con el fin de crear disensión, enfrentamiento y caos; que la humanidad continúe en el bucle de las guerras que ellos diseñan y programan. No hay guerra o revolución fortuita. Como bien expresó en su día Franklin Delano Roosevelt: “… en política, nada es casual. Si algo sucede, estad seguros de que se planeó así”.
Todos los grandes movimientos han sido cuidadosamente planificados: desde las guerras de la independencia de las colonias, la revolución francesa o la revolución rusa. Lenin se había dado cuenta de ello, a juzgar por sus palabras: “Detrás de la Revolución de octubre hay personajes mucho más influyentes que los pensadores y los ejecutores del marxismo”. No sabemos si el histórico bolchevique llegó a descubrir que Carlos Marx había escrito sus obras por encargo del banquero Nathan Rotschild.

Esto no quiere decir que todo les haya salido bien a lo largo del tiempo, ni que lo que tienen previsto para la humanidad del futuro vayan a poder concretarlo. Como hemos expresado, el ser humano es mucho más poderoso de lo que cree, y lleva en sí mismo una parte divina que no ha sido capaz de desarrollar. Quizá por estar demasiado dormidos o entretenido mirando hacia el exterior y no al interior, que es donde radica “la wifi” que nos conecta con la Divinidad. Por eso, siempre digo que hay que mantener viva la esperanza y poner en valor nuestro gran poder.
Estas organizaciones utilizan en su favor el lado más siniestro del ocultismo, la brujería y la magia, siendo la numerología y el simbolismo activos importantes en sus manifestaciones. (Como muestra, recomendamos el visionado de la ceremonia de apertura de los juegos olímpicos de Londres, la inauguración del túnel de San Gotardo y el funeral masónico de Madrid por las víctimas de la covid). Cuando se aprende a profundizar en la intrahistoria de los hechos, cambia la perspectiva y también el grado de compromiso.

Zbigniew Brzezinsky, presidente de la Trilateral y Consejero de Seguridad Nacional del gobierno de Jimmy Carter, sabía muy bien que el destino de la sociedad era el sometimiento a un gobierno mundial único. Hace casi medio siglo hablaba de la Era Tecnocrática y del control social de los ciudadanos a través de la tecnología, como si lo estuviese viendo en una bola de cristal. En realidad, lo estaban programando. La revista Encounter se hace eco de las palabras de Brzezinski de la mano del escritor Des Griffit: “La Era Tecnocrática está dando lugar a una sociedad cada vez más controlada. Esta sociedad será dominada por una élite formada por personas libres de valores tradicionales […] que no dudará en realizar sus objetivos mediante técnicas depuradas con las que influirá en el comportamiento del pueblo y controlará y vigilará con todo detalle a la sociedad […] llegará a ser posible ejercer una vigilancia casi permanente sobre cada uno de los ciudadanos del mundo”. ¡Estas palabras tienen cincuenta años! Y, sin embargo, está describiendo la situación actual, prueba de que el guion se está siguiendo rigurosamente. Lo programaron como hacía Bill Gates hace un tiempo hablándonos de virus, pandemias, chips y vacunas de puntos cuánticos.

Pero las élites han dado un paso más en cuanto a la utilización de la tecnología. Ahora no solo se trata de manipular a la humanidad, sino de cambiar su esencia humana introduciéndole tecnología en sus cuerpos para crear zombis transhumanos, dirigidos y estimulados por la inteligencia artificial, a través de códigos MAC, nanopartículas y chips regulados desde el exterior, con implantación de falsas memorias, borrado de historias vividas, cambios de ánimo a voluntad e incluso una fecha de caducidad. Para crear esta “nueva humanidad” es imprescindible la red 5G. Por eso no permiten que se publique la documentación científica alternativa sobre su nocividad para la salud y el futuro del planeta, dado que afectaría a la frecuencia Schumann. Recordemos las palabras del presidente de Chile, Sebastián Piñera, hace unos meses, en la presentación de la licitación de la 5G, acompañado del ministro de Transportes, Comunicaciones y Ciencia: “… es la posibilidad de que las máquinas puedan leer nuestro pensamiento, e incluso puedan insertar pensamientos, insertar sentimientos. Algunos dicen que la mejor forma de predecir el futuro es inventándolo. Bueno…eso es a lo que todos aspiramos. 5G es un tremendo salto adelante, es un salto cósmico, copernicano, porque realmente lo que va a significar la tecnología 5G es un cambio aún mayor en nuestras vidas que lo que han significado todas las tecnologías anteriores en esta materia: la posibilidad de que las máquinas puedan leer nuestros pensamientos e incluso puedan insertar pensamientos, insertar sentimientos. Y eso nos va a cambiar la vida y va a transformarse la 5G en el verdadero sistema nervioso de nuestra sociedad…”.

El primer ministro Boris Johnson se expresa en términos similares, regocijándose en la gran red que nos transformará en colmena, sin individualidad, con un alma grupal que ni siquiera obedecerá a instintos naturales, sino a caprichos diseñados en el exterior. Pero nadie habla de ello.
El banquero asociado a los Rotschild, J. Warburg, decía en el Senado de Estados Unidos, en 1950: “Nos guste o no, tendremos un gobierno mundial único. La cuestión es si se logrará mediante consentimiento o a la fuerza”.

No fue necesaria la fuerza física. La conquista se produjo a nivel mental. Salvador Freixedo repetía con cierta frecuencia: “Han conquistado nuestras mentes. La humanidad está posesa”. Y a propósito del delirio de las nuevas tecnologías, que irrumpieron de pronto y avasallando, decía que la sociedad no estaba lo suficientemente evolucionada para bregar con este tipo de artilugios. “Las “pantallitas” son juguetes envenenados”, decía.
La sociedad ha ido integrando las diferentes modas y tendencias, sin apenas oposición. Hay que decir que todo este entramado de corporaciones interconectadas han trabajado sobre la idea del “humanitarismo”, que ellos definen como una sociedad sin Dios, sin Cristo, sin religión y sin familia. Para ello, de la mano de filósofos y gente de la cultura han acuñado frases como “Dios ha muerto”, “la religión es el opio del pueblo” o “la ética no existe”, hasta degenerar en la agonía y muerte de Montesquieu. Total, una sociedad sin alma, desprovista de los valores que nos ennoblecen. A cambio, tenemos matrimonios rotos, familias desestructuradas que viven en la dinámica de parejas sucesivas, homosexualismo, lesbianismo y movimiento “queer”, leyes de género contranatura, cambio de sexo incluso a edades tempranas, eutanasia, eugenesia y aborto a petición. Esto también está contemplado en los Protocolos de los sabios de Sion, a los que no se les daba credibilidad en el siglo pasado, arguyendo que nadie podía tener una mente tan perversa para crear un tipo de sociedad así.

Esta es la sociedad del bienestar que nos han impuesto, por indolentes, por dormidos, por dejarnos llevar por corrientes modernistas. En definitiva, por falta de fe en Dios y en nosotros. El mayor de los problemas de estas corporaciones satánicas ha sido siempre la naturaleza divina de Jesús de Nazaret. Fue el gran escollo de los gnósticos de los primeros siglos, que sentaron las bases de la masonería. Por eso nos han conquistado los satánicos; por eso la sociedad va a la deriva: cada vez más infeliz, en la que la depresión, los ansiolíticos y el suicidio son la nota dominante. ¿Queríamos esto realmente?

No quiero terminar sin dar una pincela sobre el conflicto de Ucrania. Es cierto que dentro de la lucha por implementar el Nuevo Orden Mundial, Putin es una pieza que se resiste, pero Rusia sigue en el tablero, igual que antaño, en los tiempos de Lenin. Venimos diciendo desde hace tiempo que las élites no lo tienen todo controlado. Novelando la situación y dejando volar la imaginación como si de un guion se tratase, podríamos imaginar que a Europa le interesase “eso” que ni me atrevo decir. Posiblemente, se espera que al mandatario ruso se le vaya la mano en lo nuclear, o el dedo, para ser más concretos. Con ello, no solo quedaría mermada la popularidad de Putin, sino que los efectos radiactivos de la agresión bélica podrían enmascarar las muertes derivadas de las vacunas y también los efectos de la irradiación causada por la red 5G. No habría demasiado que explicar. No olvidemos que ese es nuestro gran problema. ¡Ojalá que esto sea solo un argumento de novela, y los hermanos rusos puedan arreglar su conflicto! Pero esto no quiere decir que tengamos que caer rendidos ante Putin. Su vida no es nada ejemplar. Es sabido que los jovencitos fichados por la KGB no son precisamente ángeles, sino personas con perfiles psicopáticos dispuestos a todo. ¡Ojo con la traducción de los vídeos “santificantes” de Putin! Los subtítulos nada tienen que ver con lo verbalizado.

Solo me queda decir que quienes mueven los hilos se están carcajeando con este juego macabro. Es un nuevo sacrificio a los entes maléficos a los a que sirven. Nuestro dolor es su alimento. Patrias y guerras han sido siempre sus mayores estrategias. Y aquí no puedo dejar de citar nuevamente a Salvador Freixedo, más vivo que nunca a través de su legado: más de media vida denunciando a las entidades oscuras, que reclaman sufrimiento, sacrificios y sangre. La gran batalla se libra en otros planos. Se trata de una guerra espiritual de la que la humanidad es su espejo, a la vez que rehén. Hasta que no caigamos en la cuenta de esto y no transformemos el odio en amor y la ambición en generosidad, no podremos liberarnos. Serán solo parches.










¿Nos gobiernan los políticos que elegimos o existe un poder invisible por encima de los Estados?







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## katiuss (14 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Entre más te muevas más te hundes en la mierd@...



Qué bien basas todas tus afirmaciones... Igual las recogemos en un libro y las podemos publicar para iluminarnos a todos... xD


----------



## ghawar (14 Abr 2022)

> ¿He puesto alguna mentira, acaso?
> El que usted sea mas nazi que Hitler tampoco va a cambiar las cosas...



¿Yo nazi? ¿Por apoyar a un pueblo injustamente atacado por un demente cuasi dictador que mantiene a su pueblo en la mas misera pobreza mientras sus oligarcas viven como auténticos reyes?. ¿Para que quiere conquistar ucrania, para llevar la miseria mas lejos?. Yo no tengo ningún problema ni con los ucranianos ni con los rusos, y le aseguro que no me gustan nadas las putas guerras. Pero si que tengo un problema con los retrasados mentales como Putín y la verdad deseo de todo corazón que los Putinianos pierdan la puta guerra y se devoren entre ellos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Esta imagen se está usando para la vaina del barco, es falsa.
> Es de un vídeo de 2019 de un barco comercial ardiendo en
> el cuerno de África, Tanzania.
> Southfront y Cassad la han puesto y eso les bajará su caché..
> ...



tienes toda la razón

El canal ucraniano de Telegram "All-Seeing Eye (Всевидящее ОКО Украина)" (más de 1 millón de suscriptores) publicó brevemente y luego eliminó una foto del IRIS Kharg iraní que se incendió y se hundió en el Golfo de Omán. año como prueba. Ninguna otra confirmación hasta el momento.


----------



## mazuste (14 Abr 2022)

t.me/intelslava/25173
*Hay mas de tresmil cautivos, por lo que esto es solo el comienzo, a la espera de nuevas recepciones.*

*La caldera de Donbas "dará a luz" al menos treinta mil más.*


----------



## NPI (14 Abr 2022)

Las nuevas cuentas que se han reactivado para la ocasión y que han rotado ya que las demás están muy quemadas (ghawar Glokta Beltrax), de momento la primera ha tomado carrerilla, las dos siguientes ya veremos lo que dan de si en el foro/hilo.

15 octubre 2019 y empezó de nuevo el 28 febrero 2022 = ghawar


----------



## abdecker (14 Abr 2022)

Se cree que no han sido solamente los misiles Neptune ucranianos. Sino que se han utilizado sistemas de guerra electrónica israelíes y que el guiado ha sido mediante satélite (presuntamente norteamericanos) 
No estamos hablando de un tanque T72 de hace 50 años, sino del barco más moderno con el que contaba Rusia





__





Así ha sido la destrucción del Mosvka, buque insignia de la flota rusa


https://www.google.com/amp/s/indianexpress.com/article/explained/explained-neptune-cruise-missile-damaged-russian-warship-7868669/lite/ Ojo que no estamos hablando de solamente el buque insignia de la flota del mar Negro, sino del mejor crucero con el que contaba la flota rusa. Este barco...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Azrael_II (14 Abr 2022)

Los barcos son los nuevos tanques?

La vulnerabilidad de los barcos es manifiesta, si están a distancia del rango de misiles antibuque solo hay que separar los equipos, esconderlos y disparar. El éxito de las contramedidas se verá reducido si se ataca de diferentes frentes i bien armas a una altitud muy baja .

El único problema que que tenían los misiles antibuque es que eran "cadi balísticos"aunque su trayectoria no tenga nada que ver con los balísticos , si se mueve el barco fallan (evidentemente tiene que estar lejos el barco).. si esto se corrige , muchos barcos van a quedar obsoletos o tendrán que estar a muchos kilómetros de la costa .

Más le vale a Rusia en invertir en pequeñas embarcaciones armadas con misiles y de alguna manera una logística que les permita repostar entre otras cosas...

Lo del Moscow es un desastre brutal, da igual el motivo 

Los barcos en el año 2022 no necesitan ser hundidos. Sino penetrados y dar en alguna munición. O ni eso


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Abr 2022)

abdecker dijo:


> Se cree que no han sido solamente los misiles Neptune ucranianos. Sino que se han utilizado sistemas de guerra electrónica israelíes y que el guiado ha sido mediante satélite (presuntamente norteamericanos)
> No estamos hablando de un tanque T72 de hace 50 años, sino del barco más moderno con el que contaba Rusia
> 
> 
> ...



El Buque insignia sí, el más moderno no.


----------



## Glokta (14 Abr 2022)

No veo ya mapitas por aquí, cosas de las fintas


----------



## ghawar (14 Abr 2022)

> Las nuevas cuentas que se han reactivado para la ocasión y que han rotado ya que las demás están muy quemadas (ghawar Glokta Beltrax), de momento la primera ha tomado carrerilla, las dos siguientes ya veremos lo que dan de si en el foro/hilo.



Fijese si llevo tiempo en el foro, que cuando entré se hablaba de economía. Y aunque nunca he hablado mucho, he seguido todas las putas crisis por el foro: desde fukushima hasta la guerra, pasando por volcanes, covid y muchos octubres en los que ibamos a morir cienes de veces. Y ni incluso con el COVID (y mira que no estoy vacunado) he sentido tanto nivel de asco y de repulsión por lo que está pasando y por la manipulación asquerosa para justificar la muerte de miles y miles de personas y la destrucción de un país por mis santos cojones a manos de un dictador corrupto.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (14 Abr 2022)

abdecker dijo:


> Se cree que no han sido solamente los misiles Neptune ucranianos. Sino que se han utilizado sistemas de guerra electrónica israelíes y que el guiado ha sido mediante satélite (presuntamente norteamericanos)
> No estamos hablando de un tanque T72 de hace 50 años, sino del barco más moderno con el que contaba Rusia
> 
> 
> ...



¡¡Pues muy bien!!, si esto se confirma y hay esa participación de Israel y USA, a partir de ahora va a ser un "a ver quien la tiene más grande" e iremos escalando hasta que nos lancemos pepinos nucleares unos a otros y al final se acabará todo sin que gane nadie.


----------



## alnitak (14 Abr 2022)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Es cierto que cada vez hay mas señales de implicación OTAN. La escalada esta en marcha. A ver como evoluciona.




USA quiere esta guerra.. solo haybque ver como Biden se descojona

quiere que europany rusia se maten en una eacalada atomica para luego elos entrar en rusia a ocupar los pozos de gas y petroleo

de eso va esta guerra de petroleo.. solo queda el ruso el arabe y elmde las zonas de azerbayan y republicas....

eso es todo

vamos hacia guerra nuclear me temo


----------



## Magick (14 Abr 2022)

ColonelCassad:


Según el RK "Moscú".

1. Por la mañana, se confirmó oficialmente un incendio y una explosión en el barco, seguido de la evacuación de la tripulación. La información es confirmada por grandes medios federales en referencia al Ministerio de Defensa de RF.
2. Ucrania afirmó ayer que usó misiles antibuque Neptune, pero esta información fue acompañada de fotos y videos falsos relacionados con otros episodios (un video editado de un incendio en un barco de Tanzania y el hundimiento de un buque de guerra iraní).
3. También hay versiones de que el barco podría haber sido alcanzado por misiles antibuque de la OTAN entregados en secreto a Ucrania, así como también haber sido volado por una mina a la deriva.
4. Por la noche, hubo informes de que el barco ya se había hundido debido a las consecuencias de la detonación de municiones y la imposibilidad de seguir luchando por la supervivencia del barco, pero aún no hay confirmación oficial de esto.
5. En cualquier caso, esta es una pérdida grave para la Flota del Mar Negro. Aunque el barco es viejo, está lejos de ser inútil y no tan fácil de reemplazar, dadas las dificultades para construir buques de guerra de gran superficie en el país (lamentablemente, no construimos barcos de tamaño comparable en grandes lotes, como en la propia China, ver más abajo). ) tasa de construcción de destructores Tipo 055)
6. Esta historia nos recuerda una vez más que en Ucrania se está librando una guerra de poder contra los EE. UU. y la OTAN, que "sorpresas" como el ataque de un helicóptero o el ataque al almacén del RAV en Belgorod confirman perfectamente.
7. En cuanto a la reacción, apoyo la opinión generalizada: deja de cecear, finge y advierte.

Estamos esperando lo que dirán en la sesión informativa del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.

t.me/boris_rozhin/42234


----------



## kryon (14 Abr 2022)

Falso. Los barcos más modernos con los que cuenta Rusia son de la clase Gorshkov, seguidos por las derivadas de la Stereguschiy, . Si no sabes de temas militares no pases por ignorante.


----------



## Roedr (14 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Los barcos son los nuevos tanques?
> 
> La vulnerabilidad de los barcos es manifiesta, si están a distancia del rango de misiles antibuque solo hay que separar los equipos, esconderlos y disparar. El éxito de las contramedidas se verá reducido si se ataca de diferentes frentes i bien armas a una altitud muy baja .
> 
> ...



Pues como haya participado Israel... Rusia ya sabe que tiene que hacer en Gaza. La verdad, no veo a Israel ganando mucho jodiendo a Rusia.


----------



## No tengo ni idea de nada. (14 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Esta imagen se está usando para la vaina del barco, es falsa.
> Es de un vídeo de 2019 de un barco comercial ardiendo en
> el cuerno de África, Tanzania.
> Southfront y Cassad la han puesto y eso les bajará su caché..
> ...





mazuste dijo:


> Esta imagen se está usando para la vaina del barco, es falsa.
> Es de un vídeo de 2019 de un barco comercial ardiendo en
> el cuerno de África, Tanzania.
> Southfront y Cassad la han puesto y eso les bajará su caché..
> ...



En el fondo aparece la sombra negra y alargada que pudiera ser otro barco, un petrolero.
De todas formas si es accidente es fallo y mala suerte grave para ellos y mostraría al ejército ruso inferior a lo mostrado en la propaganda.
Si es ataque lo mismo pero si hubo colaboración de la OTAN puede suponer una escalada en el conflicto grave si Rusia responde o si puede hacerlo.


----------



## raptors (14 Abr 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Qué bien basas todas tus afirmaciones... Igual las recogemos en un libro y las podemos publicar para iluminarnos a todos... xD



Jaja... se ve que te dolió..!!
*ladren perros...!!* es señal de que se avanza...


----------



## alnitak (14 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Bueno, señores, hoy ya lo tengo claro y cualquiera que no sea un fanático o CM ruso ya lo ve claro. Rusia ha perdido el mar y va a perder esta guerra. Al final llevaban razón los criminales, pésima estrategia y muy mala información.




ansa vete a ponerte la quinta tio...


----------



## crocodile (14 Abr 2022)

8 años
8 malditos años de masacre!
Más de 10 mil personas han sido masacradas implacablemente por las fuerzas armadas ucranianas, Occidente miró, guardó silencio e incluso participó en la masacre de la gente de Donbass.

Ahora todo lo que escuchamos es que Rusia hizo esta atrocidad, ¡y Rusia hizo eso! Nosotros, donde estos libshit occidentales follan los últimos 8 jodidos años cuando la gente de Donbass fue masacrada por los ucranianos y las hordas nazis, así es, la mayoría estaba en silencio o no les importaba.

Ahora que Donbass contraataca con sus seguidores rusos, ahora Occidente grita de dolor.

¡Ahora ha llegado la venganza de Donbass y el oeste grita de dolor y rabia mientras las víctimas se defienden!

+18. Duras imágenes.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Abr 2022)

Versión China…


----------



## mazuste (14 Abr 2022)

Que hayan tenido que recurrir, los ukronazis, al uso de guarderias
para hacer la guerra delatan sus intenciones con respecto a su gente.
Luego, hablarán los mendrugos de la injusticia y tirania... De otros


----------



## BikeroII (14 Abr 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> ¿Yo nazi? ¿Por apoyar a un pueblo injustamente atacado por un demente cuasi dictador que mantiene a su pueblo en la mas misera pobreza mientras sus oligarcas viven como auténticos reyes?. ¿Para que quiere conquistar ucrania, para llevar la miseria mas lejos?. Yo no tengo ningún problema ni con los ucranianos ni con los rusos, y le aseguro que no me gustan nadas las putas guerras. Pero si que tengo un problema con los retrasados mentales como Putín y la verdad deseo de todo corazón que los Putinianos pierdan la puta guerra y se devoren entre ellos.



Su opinión parcial contra las guerras puede metersela por el orto. Esta guerra lleva desde el 2014 y si solo condena las actuales muertes por parte de Rusia, su opinión es mera propaganda de la OTAN.


----------



## explorador (14 Abr 2022)

Se podía saber que los rusos eran unos miserables y crimínales, pero quien se iba a imaginar que todo su poderío militar era de cartón piedra joder que un país sin marina y con misiles de producción propia, Neptuno, les hundido desde tierra el buque insignia del mar Negro


----------



## Bulldozerbass (14 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> bueno en justicia la ucrania occidental deberia ser repartida en su mayoria a polonia y trozos al sur a hungria y rumania.



No creo que Rusia aceptase el paso de la opción Curzon A a la opción Curzon B sin contrapartidas. Quiza las desotanización polaca pudiera ser negociada a cambio de territorios, pero me parece muy difícil que Polonia suelte Byalistok a cambio de Lvov, y la desotanización va a ocurrir a las bravas si Polonia insiste en irritar a Rusia pasando armamento a Ucrania.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Abr 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa…un poco más de rendiciones…


----------



## Harman (14 Abr 2022)

Por cierto, hoy es 14 de Abril.

Felicidades a los republicanos del Hilo !!!


----------



## zogu (14 Abr 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Se podía saber que los rusos eran unos miserables y crimínales, pero quien se iba a imaginar que todo su poderío militar era de cartón piedra joder que un país sin marina y con misiles de producción propia, Neptuno, les hundido desde tierra el buque insignia del mar Negro




he leido la noticia pero es raro que no hayan fotos o videos del buque ardiendo o declaraciones por parte de los rusos jurando venganza ¿soy yo o es un poco raro?


----------



## Magick (14 Abr 2022)

Los rusos han avisado que si vuelven a atacar territorio ruso habrian consecuencias y esta es la respuesta:

ataque a puesto fronterizo ruso:

“La gente permaneció con vida milagrosamente” – AFU disparó en el cruce fronterizo en la región de Bryansk

En la red circula un vídeo con las consecuencias del bombardeo del paso fronterizo ruso Novye Yurkovichi-Senkovka en la región de Bryansk. Las imágenes muestran metralla, lo que permite concluir que el bombardeo fue realizado por un mortero calibre 120.

En el paso fronterizo en el momento del bombardeo, según el autor del video, había 300 civiles y un turno de trabajo. Además de los vidrios rotos en los pabellones, el techo resultó dañado y los autos comenzaron a parecerse más a un colador.

“Estas fueron las llegadas aquí que fueron “interesantes”: todo el techo se hizo añicos. Y estos son autos civiles, solo personas que cruzan la frontera. ¡Eso es lo que queda de los carros!”, comenta el hombre.

Todavía no hay comentarios oficiales sobre el incidente.

vídeo:

t.me/readovkanews/30878


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Se podía saber que los rusos eran unos miserables y crimínales, pero quien se iba a imaginar que todo su poderío militar era de cartón piedra joder que un país sin marina y con misiles de producción propia, Neptuno, les hundido desde tierra el buque insignia del mar Negro



Eso pasa en las mejores familias...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Abr 2022)

zogu dijo:


> he leido la noticia pero es raro que no hayan fotos o videos del buque ardiendo o declaraciones por parte de los rusos jurando venganza ¿soy yo o es un poco raro?



En las guerras hay que contar que también vas a perder material y hombres…lo de jurar venganza sobra. Hay que ir a las guerras llorado…


----------



## mazuste (14 Abr 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> _Fijese si llevo tiempo en el foro, que cuando entré se hablaba de economía. Y aunque nunca he hablado mucho, he seguido todas las putas crisis por el foro: desde fukushima hasta la guerra, pasando por volcanes, covid y muchos octubres en los que ibamos a morir cienes de veces. Y ni incluso con el COVID (y mira que no estoy vacunado) he sentido tanto nivel de asco y de repulsión por lo que está pasando y por la manipulación asquerosa para justificar la muerte de miles y miles de personas y la destrucción de un país por mis santos cojones a manos de un dictador corrupto._



Y resulta que a este merodeador se le pasaron por alto las matanzas 
( esas no le daban asco ni repulsión) con las que los nazis ucranianos
nos venían "deleitando" durante los últimos ocho (8) años al Este del país.
Como dicen los criollos de la curva caribeña " por mucho que te contonees, 
se le ve el bojote".


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (14 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En las guerras hay que contar que también vas a perder material y hombres…lo de jurar venganza sobra. Hay que ir a las guerras llorado…



Lo de jurar venganza es más "muslim style". Los rusos son más fríos y discretos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Abr 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Fijese si llevo tiempo en el foro, que cuando entré se hablaba de economía. Y aunque nunca he hablado mucho, he seguido todas las putas crisis por el foro: desde fukushima hasta la guerra, pasando por volcanes, covid y muchos octubres en los que ibamos a morir cienes de veces. Y ni incluso con el COVID (y mira que no estoy vacunado) he sentido tanto nivel de asco y de repulsión por lo que está pasando y por la manipulación asquerosa para justificar la muerte de miles y miles de personas y la destrucción de un país por mis santos cojones a manos de un dictador corrupto.



No recuerdo verte por el hilo de Ucrania…esta es la versión ya XVI…
Por otra parte la guerra sigue…


----------



## Impresionante (14 Abr 2022)

Rusia prevendrá cualquier intento de "ralentizar" el desarrollo de su operativo militar en Ucrania por parte de Occidente


El vicecanciller Serguéi Riabkov advirtió que Rusia considerará como "objetivos legítimos" cualquier transporte con armas de EE.UU. y la OTAN.




actualidad.rt.com





El vicecanciller Serguéi Riabkov advirtió que Rusia considerará como "objetivos legítimos" cualquier transporte con armas de EE.UU. y la OTAN.


----------



## katiuss (14 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Jaja... se ve que te dolió..!!
> *ladren perros...!!* es señal de que se avanza...



A mí me duele muchísimo.... Voy a seguir llorando en mi Dorito cueva... xD

Que la gente tiene una vida a parte de esto hombre. O tu cuándo te tomas un café y te dicen algo te vas a casa lloriqueando?...

Lo que quería hacer ver es que lo de acción reacción está bien para explicar justo low UE quieres pero siempre tienes alguien que puede intentar justificar un paso antes.

Si es por eleciones tenemos el ejemplo de las que se montaban en España en época de Franco... Que por llamar a algo elecciones tampoco significa demasiado. Por esto mismo he leído a muchos que pese al volumen de votos de Zelenski en las últimas elecciones tampoco las reconocían.

Son temas muy complejos y hay muchos factores que desde la barra del bar no tenemos en cuenta. Y lo único que debería pesar por encima de elo demás es no matar al oponente... Y menos a los espectadores civiles....


----------



## Mitrofán (14 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Por cierto, hoy es 14 de Abril.
> 
> Felicidades a los republicanos del Hilo !!!



no sé, hay republicanos genuinos, ni sectarios ni excluyentes ni tontosdelculo, en el hilo


----------



## Impresionante (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (14 Abr 2022)

Anticriminal dijo:


> Si Putin lanza bombas nucleares se cavará su propia tumba... si Putin es totalmente retrasado... pues que lo haga.
> 
> Y menudos racistas que hablan de eslavos y no de seres humanos, pero que se puede esperar de loz neo-nazies rusos.



Se te ve jodido jajajajaa
Los de foro coches 2020 estáis que rabiáis!!


----------



## ghawar (14 Abr 2022)

> No recuerdo verte por el hilo de Ucrania…esta es la versión ya XVI…



Ya he dicho que no hablo casi nada, por no decir nada. Me gusta "cortinear" y le doy thanks a la gente que me hace gracia. Pero mira por donde hoy me he animado con lo del barquito.


----------



## Arraki (14 Abr 2022)

zogu dijo:


> he leido la noticia pero es raro que no hayan fotos o videos del buque ardiendo o declaraciones por parte de los rusos jurando venganza ¿soy yo o es un poco raro?



Me parece bien que se tomen su tiempo antes de hacer declaraciones. Esto podría tomarse por Rusia como un ataque OTAN y ante un ataque puedes responder con el ojo por ojo o puedes aprovechar el ataque para acusar y poner unas líneas rojas un poco más lejos de las que ya tenías.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Abr 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Ya he dicho que no hablo casi nada, por no decir nada. Me gusta "cortinear" y le doy thanks a la gente que me hace gracia. Pero mira por donde hoy me he animado con lo del barquito.



Como será que no te creo nada…


----------



## pirivi-parava (14 Abr 2022)

abdecker dijo:


> Se cree que no han sido solamente los misiles Neptune ucranianos. Sino que se han utilizado sistemas de guerra electrónica israelíes y que el guiado ha sido mediante satélite (presuntamente norteamericanos)
> No estamos hablando de un tanque T72 de hace 50 años, sino del barco más moderno con el que contaba Rusia
> 
> 
> ...





Que va, ha sido una ucraniana desde la ventana de su cocina le ha lanzado un bote de pepinillos...
y la que ha liao


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (14 Abr 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> no sé, hay republicanos genuinos, ni sectarios ni excluyentes ni tontosdelculo, en el hilo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1024675



¿¿Un león con una corona??, ¿¿Republicano genuino??. ¿Esto que es? ¿Una pelea infantil de patio de colegio a ver quien es más republicano?.


----------



## alnitak (14 Abr 2022)

bueno bueno bueno....

la.alinza china rusia cada vez mas fuerte

putin es el proxy atomico de china... suerte quenel.ejercitonchino es pequeño...

rusia dice que jabon es un eegimen neonazi y ahora esto...

There it is: 

*China's top offshore oil and gas producer CNOOC Ltd. is preparing to exit its operations in Britain, Canada and the United States, because of concerns in Beijing the assets could become subject to Western sanctions.*


----------



## .Kaikus (14 Abr 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Tienes razón, pero es que el peligro viene aumentado por las armas de precisión. Se está abriendo camino la opinión de que, al poder colocar municiones guiadas en puntos muy concretos y con un margen de error muy pequeño, empieza a tener sentido la utilización de pequeñas cabezas nucleares en el campo de batalla o para golpear objetivos estratégicos muy concretos. Ya no habría un gran salto entre lo nuclear táctico y lo nuclear estratégico, sino que se abriría la posibilidad de una escalada mucho más gradual. Por ejemplo, se podría detonar como advertencia un arma nuclear de pequeño tamaño en una zona desértica de un país enemigo con, en teoría, mínimo riesgo de daños colaterales. O atacar con precisión formaciones de combate enemigas. En fin, que el tiro de precisión moderno aumenta mucho, dicen algunos, las posibilidades de uso del arma nuclear.



Totalmente de acuerdo, la guerra nuclear sera muy gradual y no tiene porque llegar a la destruccion total mutua, sera un incremento progresivo, como el envio de armas por parte de la UE.

PD- Eso si, por muy tacticas y localizadas que esten, terminara todo el planeta irradiado en mayor o menor medida.


----------



## alnitak (14 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>




estos quieren guerra mundial.. nonsabia yo que ibamos ya tan cortos de petroleo.. lomsiento por los que tengais 20 o 30 años.. pero las vais a pasar putas


----------



## ghawar (14 Abr 2022)

> Como será que no te creo nada…



Jajaja, me parece licito. Y sobre todo que no decaiga ese animo!! que ya si que si, que mañana tomáis Kiev!


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (14 Abr 2022)

*Han REVENTADO un importante barco ruso. Más chatarra y conscriptos abrasados.*


----------



## alnitak (14 Abr 2022)

la invasion de taiwan es inminente

sabeis a donde nos va a llevar eso??

sin china (produccion) y sin rusia ( energia ).......?


----------



## Seronoser (14 Abr 2022)

Lo mismo el barco ruso es el Maine para justificar otras cosas…que van a llegar ineludiblemente, porque en Rusia ya os dije hace días que la gente quiere más.


----------



## Magick (14 Abr 2022)

Rusia reforzará fronteras con armas nucleares si Suecia y Finlandia se unen a la OTAN

Rusia se reserva el pleno derecho de aumentar significativamente la agrupación de tropas y armas (incluidas las fuerzas nucleares) en el Báltico si estos dos estados nórdicos se unen a la OTAN, dijo el vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad, Dmitry Medvedev.

“Si Suecia y Finlandia se unen a la OTAN, la longitud de las fronteras terrestres de la alianza con la Federación Rusa se duplicará con creces. Naturalmente, estos límites tendrán que ser fortalecidos. Fortalecer seriamente la agrupación de fuerzas terrestres y defensa aérea, desplegar fuerzas navales significativas en las aguas del Golfo de Finlandia. En este caso, ya no será posible hablar sobre ningún estado no nuclear del Báltico; se debe restablecer el equilibrio ”, dijo Medvedev.

t.me/readovkanews/30882


----------



## Seronoser (14 Abr 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> LLevais repitiendo los mismos mantras desde el primer día: que como me caliente veras, que si sujetame el cubata, que si voy a tirar bombas nucleares que posiblemente ya hayan sido vendidas al peso por algún funcionario corrupto. Pero la verdad es que después de más de un mes y medio de "operación especial" no parece que los rusos vayan a ganar a los ucranianos ni a las chapas.
> 
> A la mierda el barquito!



Vaya, otro que tiene Tele 5 y tuiter como noticia de cabecera 

Otro usuario que lleva 15 años en el foro…y 600 mensajes…jojo que desesperados!


----------



## alnitak (14 Abr 2022)

china preprando la invasion de taiwan...

pues nada a dmbargar biene chinos y que maersk no vaya a puertos chinos jajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (14 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Esta es la prueba de que USA ya no es una potencia sino una potencia prepotente: "Deja hacerte tú lo que yo no quiero que me hagas a mí".


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Abr 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Jajaja, me parece licito. Y sobre todo que no decaiga ese animo!! que ya si que si, que mañana tomáis Kiev!



Bueno, parece ser que eres el típico troll que se nos ha colado en el hilo…ya sabes, a la nevera…


----------



## ghawar (14 Abr 2022)

Que emocion, no esperaba menos


----------



## Seronoser (14 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Bueno, señores, hoy ya lo tengo claro y cualquiera que no sea un fanático o CM ruso ya lo ve claro. Rusia ha perdido el mar y va a perder esta guerra. Al final llevaban razón los criminales, pésima estrategia y muy mala información.


----------



## Octubrista (14 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, la guerra nuclear sera muy gradual y no tiene porque llegar a la destruccion total mutua, sera un incremento progresivo, como el envio de armas por parte de la UE.
> 
> PD- Eso si, por muy tacticas y localizadas que esten, terminara todo el planeta irradiado en mayor o menor medida.



Pienso más que un esto empezará de verdad con el ataque a barcos civiles, mercantes, metaneros, petroleros... "accidentes" o sabotajes, de falsa bandera, o no.

Aún fluye el gas y el petróleo desde Rusia, el tema aún no es grave. Si se corta ese flujo, y hay "accidentes", habrá pánico.

Ya de por sí es imposible cubrir la demanda de hidrocarburos desde Rusia, en plazos de tres o cuatro años, si hay presión como las que describo, habrá un octubre inquietante.


----------



## elCañonero (14 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Es su doble bara de medir y hay que respetarla


----------



## Honkler (14 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Se te ve jodido jajajajaa
> Los de foro coches 2020 estáis que rabiáis!!



La verdad es que el hilo de forocoches da vergüenza ajena  , fiel reflejo, sin embargo, de la estúpida, infantil, analfabeta y cobarde sociedad occidental.


----------



## Arraki (14 Abr 2022)

Sobre los vídeos fake de convoys rusos atacados y los actores en los mismos.

No se podía saber, don bigotón y demás purria actores recién afeitados, impolutos sin una mota de barro en sus botas


----------



## raptors (14 Abr 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> A mí me duele muchísimo.... Voy a seguir llorando en mi Dorito cueva... xD
> 
> Que la gente tiene una vida a parte de esto hombre. O tu cuándo te tomas un café y te dicen algo te vas a casa lloriqueando?...
> 
> ...



Bla bla bla...

*ladren perros...!!* es señal de que se avanza...


----------



## Magick (14 Abr 2022)

Extraño…:


Sesión informativa matutina del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia. 14/04/2022

MiG-29 y Mi-8 fueron destruidos en el aeródromo de Dnepropetrovsk.
*No hubo comentarios sobre RK "Moskva"*

t.me/boris_rozhin/42245


----------



## McNulty (14 Abr 2022)

"Hunden" un barquito y se ponen tela de contentos. Estos follaukros se conforman ya con cualquier objetivo los pobres. Lo que está claro es que necesitan cosas como éstas, para intentar mantener una moral cada vez más baja.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (14 Abr 2022)

Rusia tomó el control del puerto de Mariupol | La tropas rusas ya ocupan gran parte de la región del Donbass, este de Ucrania


----------



## Giles Amaury (14 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> "Hunden" un barquito y se ponen tela de contentos. Estos follaukros se conforman ya con cualquier cosa los pobres. Lo que está claro es que necesitan cosas como éstas, para intentar mantener una moral cada vez más baja.


----------



## Expected (14 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> la invasion de taiwan es inminente
> 
> sabeis a donde nos va a llevar eso??
> 
> sin china (produccion) y sin rusia ( energia ).......?



Pues a vivir con menos móviles....menos teles, menos coches y muchos menos ultraprocesados. Te levantarás en tu casa donde duermes con mantitas en vez de calefacción. Ya no tendrás el último iPhone. Cuidaras de tus cosas e intentaras reparar las que se te rompan. Al menos un miembro de la casa estará en paro lo que le hará que pueda dedicar más tiempo a la casa y a la familia. Las ciudades no tendrán tanta contaminación...Tu ocio consistirá en jugar con una pelota o una peonza en el campo. No creas que va a ser tan terrible. Quizás lo peor, la delincuencia....


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> "Hunden" un barquito y se ponen tela de contentos. Estos follaukros se conforman ya con cualquier objetivo los pobres. Lo que está claro es que necesitan cosas como éstas, para intentar mantener una moral cada vez más baja.



Es que incluso ha podido ser un accidente, y ya.. Pero los comesalo, como le sacan punta a todo... Lo venden como otra cosa. Hay que levantar la moral y eso.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (14 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Por cierto, hoy es 14 de Abril.
> 
> Felicidades a los republicanos del Hilo !!!



Gracias, Salud y República para todos.


----------



## Honkler (14 Abr 2022)

Lo del ataque al barco huele a autobombo para “compensar” el tema de Mariupol


----------



## Zhukov (14 Abr 2022)

Os aburrís mucho. Se ha perdido un crucero, ¿y? También hundieron al crucero Baleares en 1938 y eso no alteró el resultado de la Guerra Civil.

El barco tenía 40 años y estaba para el desguace, lo más probable es que haya sido un incendio accidental al disparar los misiles de crucero. El crucero sólo servía para eso en caso de guerra con los USA, como batería flotante para disparar una andanada de misiles antes de que fuera hundido. Sólo se conservaba por motivos de prestigio y lucir bandera y para adiestrar tripulaciones en buques grandes y no perder la práctica.

Lo importante es que se haya salvado la mayor parte de la tripulación. Incluso si el barco no se ha hundido y pueden remolcarlo a puerto lo más probable es que no valga la pena repararlo.

Aparte del accidente, las otras posibilidades es que haya sido un impacto de un misil antibuque que le hayan pasado a los ucranianos, lo cuál sería raro porque salvo descuido o negligencia habría sido detectado por los radares del crucero o su escolta, o mala suerte de dar con una de las minas fondeadas por los ukros que quedaron a la deriva.

En cuanto a las morales, bueno, yo creo que pasado el enfado y malestar inicial sirven para sacar a los rusos de la complacencia.


----------



## Harman (14 Abr 2022)

Kim E-Jung (hermana de Kim Jong-un) advirtió oficialmente a Corea del sur que en caso de una confrontación militar contra Corea del Norte, Pyongyang usará armas nucleares.
Anteriormente, ya había hecho declaraciones similares después de las elecciones presidenciales de Corea del sur.

t.me/boris_rozhin/42238


----------



## lasoziedad (14 Abr 2022)

*Australia impone nuevas sanciones contra 14 empresas estatales rusas*

Las *autoridades australianas* han impuesto un nuevo paquete de sanciones contra Rusia que incluye a *14 empresas estatales rusas*, entre las que se encuentran la empresa de transporte Kamaz, así como las empresas de construcción, reparación y mantenimiento naval Sevmash y United Shipbuilding Corporation (USC).

"*Nuestro objetivo de elegir como blanco a las empresas estatales de Rusia*, en coordinación con socios clave, es para socavar su capacidad económica (la de Rusia)", ha manifestado en un comunicado el Ministerio de Exteriores australiano.

Además,* estas nuevas sanciones se extienden a la empresa de componentes electrónicos Ruselectronics*, que es responsable de la producción de alrededor del 80 % de todos los componentes electrónicos rusos.


----------



## Tales. (14 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> "Hunden" un barquito y se ponen tela de contentos. Estos follaukros se conforman ya con cualquier objetivo los pobres. Lo que está claro es que necesitan cosas como éstas, para intentar mantener una moral cada vez más baja.



Es apenas una pequeña barcaza de placer a remos, un objetivo sin importancia


----------



## Bishop (14 Abr 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Comienza la fiesta de semana santa



No se ve una mierda. Al ser un tweet que referencia a otro, el pajarito azul me lleva a su página y me quiere obligar a hacerme una cuenta, porque dice no sé que mierdas de contenido +18.

¿Alguien podría poner directamente el tweet referenciado con el vídeo? Así, los que no tenemos cuenta azulpajaril lo podríamos ver directamente aquí.

Edito: ya está puesto en un mensaje anterior por otro conforero.


----------



## Expected (14 Abr 2022)

La INFLACIÓN y LOS TRILEROS. 
Pongamos que soy un bar y que mi botella de whisky DYC me la venden a 10€. Con esa botella, pongo 10 copas, y las cobro cada una a 10€. Es decir, coste en materias primas 10€, e ingresos de 100€. Un margen de 90€ que me dará para pagar a la camarera tetona, para mi sueldo, el local, etc... Ahora, me suben un 20% la botella del DYC...que pasa a costar 12€ al pobre hostelero. Y el pobrecito, sube las copas un 20%, al igual que la botella (ni gana ni pierde según él)...Seguro? Estamos seguros?. Hagamos lo cálculos de nuevo. Botella 12€...y cada copa 12€...que por diez copas...son 120€...ergo el margen sería de 108€... Cuando antes era de 90€!!. El hostelero, nos debería haber repercutido 20 céntimos en cada copa, y no 2€... Es decir, para el recuperar el 20% de subida que le han metido a la botella...con subirnos el 2% en cada copa, ya le pagamos nosotros la subida desorbitada del precio. Y así con todo. Cuando suben el pescado, etc...10-12%....nos están timando (o es que solo van 4 merluzas en cada camión....y por eso el transporte les afecta tanto).


----------



## delhierro (14 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Sí que sale
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, ¿ donde ha pasado, hay mapa al menos aproximado ? Si ha sido tan tontos de poner un barco grande al alcance de los misiles costeros es para fusilar a los responsables. Pero lo mismo es un sabotaje, pagar a alguien para que cuele una carga, como hicieron los israelies en uno de los sitios iranies hace unos meses.

Sea como se deben dejar de jugar y admitir que estan en guerra. Hace unos dias yo flple cuando vi que en el puerto de Mariupol habia una corbeta o una fragata pequeña tan campante ( luego la incendiaron al parecer los ucranianos antes de rendirse ), luego el episodio de un barco "civil" ucraniano que se desvio y estuvo a punto de sacar de allí gente. Le dispararon con un cañoncito para no hacer mucha pupa. Muchos de los misiles antibuque ( y no soy ningun experto ) si tiene información de donde esta el blanco se pueden lanzar a la zona y luego esperar ver si la cabeza buscadora da con algo. Y eso se puede apañar para lanzarlo desde un buque mercante.

Otro episodio tonto es la tia claramente nazi que sale poniendose chula, no digo que la pegues un tiro como hacen los ucraninaos pero si la puedes dar unas collejas y esposarla. Se pasan de primos, y eso no hace ningun bien.


----------



## Harman (14 Abr 2022)

En cuanto al crucero Ukraina (el buque hermano del Moskva), que nunca se completó en Nikolaev. Olvídalo, hace tiempo que se ha podrido y no se puede completar. Si en los años noventa todavía se podía completar en teoría en caso de comprar el casco del barco, ahora esta opción ha perdido hace tiempo su relevancia.

t.me/boris_rozhin/42236


----------



## explorador (14 Abr 2022)

Anoche los ucranianos comunicaron con sus misiles Neptuno habían golpeado al buque insignia del Mar Negro, el Moscú, hoy los rusos dicen que ha sido un accidente y que lo pasan a la división de submarinos








Ucrania asegura que sus misiles destruyeron el buque insignia ruso del Mar Negro


Rusia ha perdido su buque insignia del Mar Negro. El Moskva sufrió un incendio que Ucrania celebra como una acción bélica de sus tropas y Moscú alega que se trató de un...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Red Star (14 Abr 2022)

Ya os dije que lo del barco apestaba a que la OTAN estaba metida hasta las trancas. Agarraos a las kalandrakas que vienen curvas...


----------



## porconsiguiente (14 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> La INFLACIÓN y LOS TRILEROS.
> Pongamos que soy un bar y que mi botella de whisky DYC me la venden a 10€. Con esa botella, pongo 10 copas, y las cobro cada una a 10€. Es decir, coste en materias primas 10€, e ingresos de 100€. Un margen de 90€ que me dará para pagar a la camarera tetona, para mi sueldo, el local, etc... Ahora, me suben un 20% la botella del DYC...que pasa a costar 12€ al pobre hostelero. Y el pobrecito, sube las copas un 20%, al igual que la botella (ni gana ni pierde según él)...Seguro? Estamos seguros?. Hagamos lo cálculos de nuevo. Botella 12€...y cada copa 12€...que por diez copas...son 120€...ergo el margen sería de 108€... Cuando antes era de 90€!!. El hostelero, nos debería haber repercutido 20 céntimos en cada copa, y no 2€... Es decir, para el recuperar el 20% de subida que le han metido a la botella...con subirnos el 2% en cada copa, ya le pagamos nosotros la subida desorbitada del precio. Y así con todo. Cuando suben el pescado, etc...10-12%....nos están timando (o es que solo van 4 merluzas en cada camión....y por eso el transporte les afecta tanto).



Ya lo dijo el subnormal ese "Es el mercado, amigo"


----------



## fulcrum29smt (14 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es absurdo acumular 6.000 nukes, es absurdo el simple planteamiento de su uso. Por tanto, veo absurdo su acumulación. Es posible que terminemos echando en falta el uranio malgastado en hacer nukes que no sirven para nada.



Absurdo es, pero también lo es que EEUU tenga casí 6.000 armas nucleares, no mires solo la paja en el ojo ajeno. Claro ejemplo por tu parte de utilizar *doble vara* de *medir, * cuando lo hacen los mios esta bien, cuando lo hacen otros ya es un escándalo.

Si realmente fueras una persona justa y equilibrada apoyarías que todas las potencias nucleares firmaran un nuevo tratado que limitara y disminuyera el número de armas nucleares disponibles.

Pero no, es más fácil criticar a Rusia por cometer el delito, incluso después de la caida de la URSS de haber sido capaz de asegurar su defensa y supervivencia como país.



Teuro dijo:


> Al final la existencia de estas estamos expuestos a que un lunático con una legión de seguidores que le apoyan las utilice por no encontrar ningún contrapoder que le aconseje no utilizarlas.
> 
> Respecto a la equidistancia, pues si, antes de la invasión pensaba que Putin era un estadista que con muchísimos menos recursos que los EEUU y jugaba bien sus cartas para conseguir victorias, pero lo de Ucrania es evidente que ha sido una metedura de pata. Creo que Ucrania es una nación que tiene todo el derecho del mundo a existir, y dan pena las decenas de miles de soldados ucranianos (y algunos rusos) que están muriendo por defender con menos medios, pero de una forma digna y admirable, a su país. Aquí hay psicópatas que celebran la muerte de soldados ucranianos por decenas. Lo de Putin, pues lo mismo la patita que le vemos al final es la de carnicero, que es lo que temo. Creo que Rusia puede aportar al mundo más cosas que tanques, misiles hipersónicos, nukes, invasiones, carnicerías e incluso un holocausto nuclear.



Lo tuyo es falsa equidistancia, estás al 100% con Occidente, no usas el mismo rasero con las guerras y conflictos provocados por Occidente. No tomas el pelo a nadie.


----------



## McNulty (14 Abr 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Es apenas una pequeña barcaza de placer a remos, un objetivo sin importancia



Pero no habíamos quedado que todo el armamento ruso era chatarra?

Ahora el crucero éste era un objetivo estratégico importantísimo (sic). Pero bueno por algo se empieza, poquito a poquito, a ver si arrancáis con objetivos más ambiciosos, como la reconquista de Crimea o Mariupol.

Si queréis ganar la guerra, tenéis que cambiar de mentalidad, no os podéis contentar solo con esto.


----------



## Nicors (14 Abr 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> Nicors propaganda UK



Ignore muchachin, esas mierdas que pones no caben aquí. Rojos y magufos todo lo mismo.


----------



## EGO (14 Abr 2022)

La destruccion de ese barco supone que tal vez ahora el mar Negro ha quedado abierto a la aviacion occidental.

Es un golpe estrategico bestial.Mucho mas que el moral.


----------



## Nicors (14 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> tienes toda la razón
> 
> El canal ucraniano de Telegram "All-Seeing Eye (Всевидящее ОКО Украина)" (más de 1 millón de suscriptores) publicó brevemente y luego eliminó una foto del IRIS Kharg iraní que se incendió y se hundió en el Golfo de Omán. año como prueba. Ninguna otra confirmación hasta el momento.



Vieja táctica comunista, o te sometes a su dictado o eres franquista, ultraderecha, nazi o fascista.


----------



## hikso (14 Abr 2022)

Es muy raro que no haya imágenes del Moskva. Y las que hay son fake.

Pero lo ha confirmado Tass así que será cierto. Veremos la respuesta.


----------



## Tales. (14 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pero no habíamos quedado que todo el armamento ruso era chatarra?
> 
> Ahora el crucero éste era un objetivo estratégico importantísimo (sic). Pero bueno por algo se empieza, poquito a poquito, a ver si arrancáis con objetivos más ambiciosos, como la reconquista de Crimea o Mariupol.
> 
> Si queréis ganar la guerra, tenéis que cambiar de mentalidad, no os podéis contentar solo con esto.



Ah vale entonces la versión oficial es que el barco es chatarra y aquí no ha pasado na


----------



## Y2sprsmthfckr (14 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> La INFLACIÓN y LOS TRILEROS.
> Pongamos que soy un bar y que mi botella de whisky DYC me la venden a 10€. Con esa botella, pongo 10 copas, y las cobro cada una a 10€. Es decir, coste en materias primas 10€, e ingresos de 100€. Un margen de 90€ que me dará para pagar a la camarera tetona, para mi sueldo, el local, etc... Ahora, me suben un 20% la botella del DYC...que pasa a costar 12€ al pobre hostelero. Y el pobrecito, sube las copas un 20%, al igual que la botella (ni gana ni pierde según él)...Seguro? Estamos seguros?. Hagamos lo cálculos de nuevo. Botella 12€...y cada copa 12€...que por diez copas...son 120€...ergo el margen sería de 108€... Cuando antes era de 90€!!. El hostelero, nos debería haber repercutido 20 céntimos en cada copa, y no 2€... Es decir, para el recuperar el 20% de subida que le han metido a la botella...con subirnos el 2% en cada copa, ya le pagamos nosotros la subida desorbitada del precio. Y así con todo. Cuando suben el pescado, etc...10-12%....nos están timando (o es que solo van 4 merluzas en cada camión....y por eso el transporte les afecta tanto).



La inflacion es una media, esta el listo que sube demasiado, el tonto que no lo sube, el que puedesubir , el que no puede subir, el que baja....
haces una media y sale un numero, pero es solo un numero, no significa que todo deba subir ese %, incluso algunos productos pueden bajar de precio.


----------



## Gnidlog (14 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Os aburrís mucho. Se ha perdido un crucero, ¿y? También hundieron al crucero Baleares en 1938 y eso no alteró el resultado de la Guerra Civil
> Española.
> 
> El barco tenía 40 años y estaba para el desguace, lo más probable es que haya sido un incendio accidental al disparar los misiles de crucero. El crucero sólo servía para eso en caso de guerra con los USA, como batería flotante para disparar una andanada de misiles antes de que fuera hundido. Sólo se conservaba por motivos de prestigio y lucir bandera y para adiestrar tripulaciones en buques grandes y no perder la práctica.
> ...




Propaganda Otanista, a sufrido pequeños daños, perfectamente reparables. Es un barco contemporáneo actualizado con la mejor tecnología de misiles actuales a la altura de los Aegis. 

Acaso el portaaviones Nimitz es una antigualla?


----------



## lasoziedad (14 Abr 2022)

*Rusia avisa de consecuencias si Suecia y Finlandia se suman a la OTAN

Rusia *ha advertido este jueves de que si *Suecia y Finlandia se unen a la OTAN* tendrá que aumentar sus defensas y que no se podrá hablar más de un Báltico sin armas nucleares.

"*No se podrá hablar más de un estatus libre de armas nucleares en el Báltico. Habrá que restablecer el equilibrio*", ha dicho el vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad ruso, Dimitri Medvédev, también expresidente y exprimer ministro.


----------



## MiguelLacano (14 Abr 2022)

Hay que esperar los detalles, pero de momento este golpe implica que la armada rusa va a permanecer más alejada de la costa y por ende su radio de acción para lanzar misiles se reduce considerablemente. Esta pérdida del mar (la costa) es crucial. Sumado a la falta evidente de dominio aéreo, probablemente sentencia la guerra. Solo y solo si Rusia bombardea desde altura y masivamente, destruyendo hasta el nivel que Ucrania no pueda resistir sin volver a la Edad de Piedra, solo si eso se lleva a cabo, la guerra podría aún no ser perdida por Rusia. Si todo esto se queda en Crimea y parte del Donbás libre y Ucrania viva y rearmándose, es un fracaso histórico de Rusia. Una derrota sin paliativos y humillante.


----------



## Red Star (14 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Rusia avisa de consecuencias si Suecia y Finlandia se suman a la OTAN
> 
> Rusia *ha advertido este jueves de que si *Suecia y Finlandia se unen a la OTAN* tendrá que aumentar sus defensas y que no se podrá hablar más de un Báltico sin armas nucleares.
> 
> "*No se podrá hablar más de un estatus libre de armas nucleares en el Báltico. Habrá que restablecer el equilibrio*", ha dicho el vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad ruso, Dimitri Medvédev, también expresidente y exprimer ministro.



Qué diplomáticos son los rusos. Yo, en cuanto tuviera pruebas fehacientes de que Suecia y Finlandia van a unirse en serio a la OTAN, les vaporizaba a ambos países la sede de sus servicios secretos y el cuartel general de sus ejércitos con unos buenos Kinzhales.


----------



## clapham5 (14 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Tranquilidad. Yo si fuese el mandamás de los cochinos me lo pensaría dos veces antes atacar a las instituciones de gobierno ucranias. Más que nada porque Ucrania está recibiendo material que les permitiría atacar moscú. Y tampoco les va a faltar inteligencia para saber en cada segundo por donde se mueven los cochinos.
> 
> Yo les recomendaría a los cochinorrusos tranquilidad y buenos alimentos.



Si Kiev ataca Moscu , Moscu ataca Varsovia . fin de la cita


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Propaganda Otanista, a sufrido pequeños daños, perfectamente reparables. Es un barco contemporáneo actualizado con la mejor tecnología de misiles actuales a la altura de los Aegis.
> 
> Acaso el portaaviones Nimitz es una antigualla?



Como el Forrestal, el Bonhomme Richard, o la Helge Ingstad. Mala suerte, que se le va hacer.


----------



## Seronoser (14 Abr 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Qué diplomáticos son los rusos. Yo, en cuanto tuviera pruebas fehacientes de que Suecia y Finlandia van a unirse en serio a la OTAN, les vaporizaba a ambos países la sede de sus servicios secretos y el cuartel general de sus ejércitos con unos buenos Kinzhales.



Por eso Occidente ha de dar gracias a que está Putin en el gobierno


----------



## frangelico (14 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Los barcos son los nuevos tanques?
> 
> La vulnerabilidad de los barcos es manifiesta, si están a distancia del rango de misiles antibuque solo hay que separar los equipos, esconderlos y disparar. El éxito de las contramedidas se verá reducido si se ataca de diferentes frentes i bien armas a una altitud muy baja .
> 
> ...



En realidad la marina rusa justamente tiene moderna una flota de corbetas con misiles. Los barcos grandes como este son antiguos porque el proyecto que los sustituye nunca tiene dinero para arrancar. Pero este barco creo que a pesar de su edad les era de gran utilidad . No se si tendrán baterías de antiaéreos o lanzadores de misiles de crucero en Crimea. Si no tendrian que llevarlas.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Abr 2022)

Mariupol el 14 de abril…vídeos dentro del enlace…





Мариуполь 14 апреля. Ежедневные потери ВСУ и боевиков "Азова" исчисляются сотнями! Первое видео разбитой колонны ВСУ (10 видео, 2022) смотреть онлайн в хорошем качестве







voenhronika.ru


----------



## clapham5 (14 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Os aburrís mucho. Se ha perdido un crucero, ¿y? También hundieron al crucero Baleares en 1938 y eso no alteró el resultado de la Guerra Civil.
> 
> El barco tenía 40 años y estaba para el desguace, lo más probable es que haya sido un incendio accidental al disparar los misiles de crucero. El crucero sólo servía para eso en caso de guerra con los USA, como batería flotante para disparar una andanada de misiles antes de que fuera hundido. Sólo se conservaba por motivos de prestigio y lucir bandera y para adiestrar tripulaciones en buques grandes y no perder la práctica.
> 
> ...



O puede que los rusos facilitaran su ataque porque necesitaran un " barco - martir " como El Maine


----------



## Tlistakel (14 Abr 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Fijese si llevo tiempo en el foro, que cuando entré se hablaba de economía. Y aunque nunca he hablado mucho, he seguido todas las putas crisis por el foro: desde fukushima hasta la guerra, pasando por volcanes, covid y muchos octubres en los que ibamos a morir cienes de veces. Y ni incluso con el COVID (y mira que no estoy vacunado) he sentido tanto nivel de asco y de repulsión por lo que está pasando y por la manipulación asquerosa para justificar la muerte de miles y miles de personas y la destrucción de un país por mis santos cojones a manos de un dictador corrupto.



Cerdinsky muy bien definido. Aunque este siguió al primer dictador, Porkoshenko. Ambos responsables del declive y ruina de ucrania


----------



## McNulty (14 Abr 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Ah vale entonces la versión oficial es que el barco es chatarra y aquí no ha pasado na



Todo el armamento ruso es chatarra según los follaukros, por eso están perdiendo la guerra (sic). Es el delirio que lleváis repitiendo casi 2 meses.


----------



## kikepm (14 Abr 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Que emocion, no esperaba menos



Tu perfil no es creible, solo por el hecho de tener cientos de mensajes y cuenta de 2007.

Al ignore como tantos OTANeros que aparecen de repente a insultar, gorear y no aportar nada.


----------



## Expected (14 Abr 2022)

Está claro que en mercados no monopolísticos, la elasticidad de la demanda manda (te vas a otro bar que no te time y listo)....Ahora bien, en temas como el PVPC de la electricidad se la han metido bien a los pensionistas y a las familias numerosas y vulnerables. Menudo robo a mano armada. Y sin efecto retroactivo.


----------



## frangelico (14 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> ColonelCassad:
> 
> 
> Según el RK "Moscú".
> ...



Los barcos de remplazo de estos cruceros yd e los Kirov que quedan son el proyecto 23650, los "Líder", barcos nucleares de más de 15000 Tm. Pero se va cayendo de la planificación porque absorben muchos recursos, son barcos que incluso con costes rusos pasan de €1.000M la unidad. Eso sí, monstruos de 230m armados hasta los dientes, si España tuviera dos o tres de esos Priscilla nos entregaría directmante el Sáhara, 11000 vírgenes y Tánger de regalo.


----------



## tomasjos (14 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> En realidad la marina rusa justamente tiene moderna una flota de corbetas con misiles. Los barcos grandes como este son antiguos porque el proyecto que los sustituye nunca tiene dinero para arrancar. Pero este barco creo que a pesar de su edad les era de gran utilidad . No se si tendrán baterías de antiaéreos o lanzadores de misiles de crucero en Crimea. Si no tendrian que llevarlas.



Si, hay baterías Bastión en Crimea


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> O puede que los rusos facilitaran su ataque porque necesitaran un " barco - martir " como El Maine



Si escala el conflicto a niveles peores podría ser…pero está por ver. En las próximas horas tendremos una respuesta…


----------



## Tales. (14 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> O puede que los rusos facilitaran su ataque porque necesitaran un " barco - martir " como El Maine



Ahora ya sí que sí que sacan los misiles ultrasónicos y las tropas de élite que hibernan bajo el hielo siberiano


----------



## kikepm (14 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Bueno, señores, hoy ya lo tengo claro y cualquiera que no sea un fanático o CM ruso ya lo ve claro. Rusia ha perdido el mar y va a perder esta guerra. Al final llevaban razón los criminales, pésima estrategia y muy mala información.




Y, señores, esto es lo que ocurre cuando un siervo recibe órdenes de sus amos y "cambia de bando" en vivo y en directo.

Esto es histórico. No crean que es algo tan fácil de ver.

En cuanto a este repugnante hijo de puta, no se lo tengan mucho en cuenta, probablemente tiene hijos y una familia que mantener.


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Si escala el conflicto a niveles peores podría ser…pero está por ver. En las próximas horas tendremos una respuesta…



Que no tiene por que ser únicamente militar... Ya se sabe...


----------



## Guanotopía (14 Abr 2022)

Desciende el porcentaje de población a favor de una intervención militar de la OTAN en Ucrania, según el CIS


El barómetro mensual del Centro de Investigaciones Sociológicas sigue mostrando una alta preocupación de la ciudadanía por el conflicto en el este de Europa pero también más dudas a la hora de afrontarlo.




www.elsaltodiario.com





Y espérate a que empecemos a sufrir de verdad la escasez fertilizantes.


----------



## Tales. (14 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Todo el armamento ruso es chatarra según los follaukros, por eso están perdiendo la guerra (sic). Es el delirio que lleváis repitiendo casi 2 meses.



Pero hombre Mcflurry, no me digas lo que deberían pensar los follaukros sobre el barco, dime lo que piensas tú, siento curiosidad


----------



## McNulty (14 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Hay que esperar los detalles, pero de momento este golpe implica que la armada rusa va a permanecer más alejada de la costa y por ende su radio de acción para lanzar misiles se reduce considerablemente. Esta pérdida del mar (la costa) es crucial. Sumado a la falta evidente de dominio aéreo, probablemente sentencia la guerra. Solo y solo si Rusia bombardea desde altura y masivamente, destruyendo hasta el nivel que Ucrania no pueda resistir sin volver a la Edad de Piedra, solo si eso se lleva a cabo, la guerra podría aún no ser perdida por Rusia. Si todo esto se queda en Crimea y parte del Donbás libre y Ucrania viva y rearmándose, es un fracaso histórico de Rusia. Una derrota sin paliativos y humillante.



Yo ahí en parte estoy de acuerdo, Rusia para ganar, necesita liberar al menos todo el Donbass. Volverse sin eso, sería un fracaso de la operación.


----------



## Y2sprsmthfckr (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Theilard de Chardin (14 Abr 2022)

Ciertamente el Moskva es un buque antiguo, pero con una capacidad ofensiva muy considerable. 

Su pérdida, sea lo que sea lo que haya pasado (el buque ya no es recuperable para esta guerra) es muy importante desde el punto de vista simbólico. Perder el buque insignia de tu flota siempre es considerado una tragedia. Desde siempre. 

Pero para tener una idea más clara de los efectos en la guerra, es muy importante aclarar lo sucedido. 

Si ha sido un accidente es una cosa. Humillante pero no tan importante. 

Pero si se demuestra que Ucrania tiene la capacidad antibuque suficiente, y considerando las particularidades del Mar Negro, quiere decir que es imposible un desembarco en Odessa, con todo lo que ello implica. 

Si esta guerra ya está aclarando muchas cosas que se daban por seguras desde hace mucho, sería la confirmación de la muerte de la guerra anfíbia frente a un enemigo tecnológicamente desarrollado.


----------



## Walter Eucken (14 Abr 2022)

A ver si los rusos se ponen duros de una vez con lo de fumar en cubierta que ya es la segunda vez que pasa.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Que no tiene por que ser únicamente militar... Ya se sabe...



En las guerras de IV generación hay muchas variantes en las respuestas, efectivamente. Veremos que pasa.


----------



## Honkler (14 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> La INFLACIÓN y LOS TRILEROS.
> Pongamos que soy un bar y que mi botella de whisky DYC me la venden a 10€. Con esa botella, pongo 10 copas, y las cobro cada una a 10€. Es decir, coste en materias primas 10€, e ingresos de 100€. Un margen de 90€ que me dará para pagar a la camarera tetona, para mi sueldo, el local, etc... Ahora, me suben un 20% la botella del DYC...que pasa a costar 12€ al pobre hostelero. Y el pobrecito, sube las copas un 20%, al igual que la botella (ni gana ni pierde según él)...Seguro? Estamos seguros?. Hagamos lo cálculos de nuevo. Botella 12€...y cada copa 12€...que por diez copas...son 120€...ergo el margen sería de 108€... Cuando antes era de 90€!!. El hostelero, nos debería haber repercutido 20 céntimos en cada copa, y no 2€... Es decir, para el recuperar el 20% de subida que le han metido a la botella...con subirnos el 2% en cada copa, ya le pagamos nosotros la subida desorbitada del precio. Y así con todo. Cuando suben el pescado, etc...10-12%....nos están timando (o es que solo van 4 merluzas en cada camión....y por eso el transporte les afecta tanto).



Quéjate a tu barman  . Bah, en serio, tienes razón


----------



## Icibatreuh (14 Abr 2022)

Los capitanes de los barcos estarán acojonados. Les pueden ir machacando como en el juego "Hundir la flota'. Y no tienen donde esconderse.









Обстріл крейсера “Москва”: у ЧФ Росії – “мінус” 16 крилатих ракет в Чорному морі


Після того, як українські захисники поцілили у ракетний крейсер “Москва”, сумарна кількість крилатих ракет кораблів ЧФ РФ, що перебувають в Чорному морі, зменшилася до 56.




www.pravda.com.ua





*El bombardeo del crucero "Moscú" reduce en 16 los misiles de crucero de la flota rusa del Mar Negro . Ahora solo tienen 56*


Según el editor en jefe de BlackSeaNews, los siguientes barcos de misiles de la Flota del Mar Negro con misiles de crucero Calibre se encuentran actualmente en el Mar Negro:


fragata "Admiral Essen" (8 misiles)
fragata "Almirante Makarov" (8 misiles)
Corbeta Vyshny Volochyok (8 cohetes)
Corbeta "Ingushetia" (8 misiles)
Corbeta Grayvoron (8 misiles)
PC "Rostov-on-Don" (4 misiles) - PC - submarino
Stary Oskol (4 misiles)
Submarino Veliky Novgorod (4 cohetes)
Kolpino (4 misiles)
*Entonces, en total, los rusos tienen misiles Calibre 56 en una andanada.*

Los siguientes barcos de misiles también están atrapados en el Mediterráneo debido al bloqueo del estrecho por parte de Turquía:

Una fragata de misiles ("Almirante Grigorovich", Flota del Mar Negro),

Una corbeta de misiles (Orekhovo-Zuyevo, Flota del Mar Negro),

Dos lanzamisiles (Novorossiysk y Krasnodar, Flota del Mar Negro).

*Discurso directo* : "Además, hay 2 cruceros de misiles más del mismo tipo en el Mediterráneo - *Varyag* , la Flota del Pacífico y el *Mariscal Ustinov* , la Flota del Norte, 2 - según la clasificación de la OTAN - Destructores de misiles guiados - *Vicealmirante Kulakov* , Armada del Norte, *Almirante Tributos* , Flota del Pacífico, 1 fragata de misiles *Almirante Kasatonov* , Flota del Norte.


----------



## McNulty (14 Abr 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Pero hombre Mcflurry, no me digas lo que deberían pensar los follaukros sobre el barco, dime lo que piensas tú, siento curiosidad



Ni confirmo ni desmiento. Después de todas las mentiras de los medios cuckcidentales sobre ésta guerra ya no me fío de nada. 

Pero vamos si fuera cierto, que os estéis haciendo pajas por objetivos tan putapénicos como éste......


----------



## Octubrista (14 Abr 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Tu perfil no es creible, solo por el hecho de tener cientos de mensajes y cuenta de 2007.
> 
> Al ignore como tantos OTANeros que aparecen de repente a insultar, gorear y no aportar nada.



Está claro, en alguna mesa se reparten perfiles y se entregan líneas a seguir.

No es casualidad que se hayan abierto varios hilos cargando personalmente contra algún forero significado.

Cuando la propaganda pincha en hueso, tocan "generala" y hay cambios de estrategia... todo es tan previsible...

En algún caso, hasta sospecho que hay horario de trabajo.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (14 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Los barcos de remplazo de estos cruceros yd e los Kirov que quedan son el proyecto 23650, los "Líder", barcos nucleares de más de 15000 Tm. Pero se va cayendo de la planificación porque absorben muchos recursos, son barcos que incluso con costes rusos pasan de €1.000M la unidad. Eso sí, monstruos de 230m armados hasta los dientes, si España tuviera dos o tres de esos Priscilla nos entregaría directmante el Sáhara, 11000 vírgenes y Tánger de regalo.



Si, los cruceros Líder, como los portaviones Shtorm. 
Los rusos hacen una maquetas chulísimas. 
Tienen un montón de visitas en los blogs militares cuando las enseñan.


----------



## EGO (14 Abr 2022)

¿Tomara nota China?

Intentar tomar Taiwan puede devenir en un mar de chatarra si los taiwaneses se ponen hasta las cejas de estos misiles antibuque.


----------



## Octubrista (14 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo ahí en parte estoy de acuerdo, Rusia para ganar, necesita liberar al menos todo el Donbass. Volverse sin eso, sería un fracaso de la operación.



En realidad con asentar y explotar económicamente mineras, y plantas industriales, y su transporte con seguridad, sería suficiente como hecho consumado, el control territorial es más un tema sentimental.


----------



## Impresionante (14 Abr 2022)

. Conocido 'cazador de nazis' afirma que Canadá fracasó al entrenar a miembros de un batallón extremista ucraniano


----------



## Madafaca (14 Abr 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> No, el problema sois los imbéciles que esperáis que un tanque se haga 5000 km entre revisiones.
> Imbéciles que también desconocéis que el abandono de los tanques que van fallando por el camino es parte de la táctica de avance en profundidad.
> La OTAN se está quietecita viendo a Rusia hacer lo que le sale de los huevos y eso lo dice todo sobre el poderío soviético.



Ya que estoy ante un gran estratega, vamos a analizar el comentario. Antes de empezar me la suda la OTAN y Rusia, no me creo ninguna noticia que llega de allí y me parece lamentable el partidismo del personal del foro, pero cada uno es dueño de sus elecciones.

En cualquier acción ofensiva, en cuanto se cruza la línea de partida no se detiene el movimiento por falta de combustible, rotura de cadena o diarrea del Capitán Orlov.

Se llama Operación en Profundidad, y fue ideada por el Mariscal Tukhachevsky en los años 30 del siglo pasado (por cierto purgado por tu amigo Stalin), llevado a la práctica por los alemanes y modernizado por los yanquis en Iraq.

Se basa en 3 requisitos: superioridad aérea, preparación artillera y gran velocidad de ejecución.

Los yanquis en el Golfo la pudieron aplicar porque tenían a favor el aislamiento de Sadam y la no oposición de los iraquíes. Si llega a fallar algo de lo anterior hubiera acabado siendo un desastre. Obviamente en Ucrania esto no es así.

Veinte años despues las cosas han cambiado principalmente porque la tecnología ha evolucionado y es mas dificil conseguir una superioridad aerea, sobretodo si el oponente está recibiendo constantemente armamento antiaéreo eficaz. Si además no quieres hacer un uso excesivo de la artillería porque implicaría tarde o temprano destrucción masiva de civiles solo te queda conseguir una alta velocidad de ejecución.

Los yanquis en el Golfo marcaron un eje de progresión a las unidades de primer escalón dejando a las del segundo escalón la limpieza de las zonas de resistencia, es la única forma de darle velocidad. Eso obligaba al tren logístico avanzado a seguir muy de cerca el avance protegido por las unidades del segundo escalón, cosa que ya inventó Rommel con el Africa Korps (porque no le quedaba otra). Incluso llegó un momento que tuvieron que parar a los Marines porque se alejaban demasiado (además de obligarles a descansar).

Acepto que la ofensiva del norte y del este han sido maniobras de diversión e incluso fracasos al encontrarse mas resistencia de la que se esperaba (tal vez por mal trabajo de los servicios de información rusos). No entiendo el cambio de táctica tradicional ruso de actuar con grupos tácticos nivel Batallón que les hubiera dado mas movilidad, pero la falta de coordinación y el abastecimiento son males endémicos de los ejércitos rusos a lo largo de la Historia. Además no han conseguido tomar los principales enclaves ferroviarios ucranianos que les facilitaría la logística. Si con operaciones complejas a pocos cientos de kilómetros de las fronteras rusas tienen problemas no me quiero ni imaginar moviéndose por Europa.

Tienen que tomar el sur porque no les queda mas remedio, cueste lo que cueste y lo harán, pero de ahí a hablarme de un superejército invencible va un mundo. Que acaben con su pacoinvasión y que se acabe toda esta historia y nos dejen en paz.


----------



## Honkler (14 Abr 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Y, señores, esto es lo que ocurre cuando un siervo recibe órdenes de sus amos y "cambia de bando" en vivo y en directo.
> 
> Esto es histórico. No crean que es algo tan fácil de ver.
> 
> En cuanto a este repugnante hijo de puta, no se lo tengan mucho en cuenta, probablemente tiene hijos y una familia que mantener.



Yo creo que no recibe órdenes, es solo un pobre imbécil sin criterio y que bebe donde bebe el ganado lanar.


----------



## Madafaca (14 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Ya, típico comentario de troll sin argumentos. Enga a cascarla por ahi...



Como veo que tienes ciertas deficiencias educativas lee el comentario que he puesto mas arriba y aprendes un poco. Venga que tu puedes.


----------



## Michael_Knight (14 Abr 2022)

hikso dijo:


> Es muy raro que no haya imágenes del Moskva. Y las que hay son fake.
> 
> Pero lo ha confirmado Tass así que será cierto. Veremos la respuesta.



¿Raro por qué? Si no estaba en el puerto ya me dirás quién le va a hacer la foto y subirla a Internet, a los marineros del barco no creo que les dejen


----------



## Honkler (14 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Desciende el porcentaje de población a favor de una intervención militar de la OTAN en Ucrania, según el CIS
> 
> 
> El barómetro mensual del Centro de Investigaciones Sociológicas sigue mostrando una alta preocupación de la ciudadanía por el conflicto en el este de Europa pero también más dudas a la hora de afrontarlo.
> ...



En cuanto la gente no pueda permitirse ir al bar pacopalillero, y la charo le coma la cabeza cada vez que se limpia el culo con periódicos gratuitos, van a clamar porque Putin volatilice Ucrania de una puta vez


----------



## McNulty (14 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Está claro en alguna mesa se reparten perfiles y se entregan líneas a seguir.
> 
> No es casualidad que se hayan abierto varios hilos cargando personalmente contra algún forero significado.
> 
> Cuando la propaganda pincha en hueso, tocan "generala" y hay cambios de estrategia... todo es tan previsible...



Yo no soy de conspiranociones ni CM foriles, pero desde que empezó lo de ucrania, es un bombardeo constante de hilos contra rusia. Hay varios foreros en concreto que están 24h colgando propaganda otaniana, y la repiten en todos los hilos, yo que no ignoro a ningún forero, empiezo a sospechar. O son niños rata con el cerebro lavado por parte la otan, o no me lo explico.



Octubrista dijo:


> En realidad con asentar y explotar económicamente mineras, y plantas industriales, y su transporte con seguridad, sería suficiente como hecho consumado, el control territorial es más un tema sentimental.



Pero para hacer todo eso que dices, necesitas control territorial.


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Abr 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Creo que ya va siendo hora de cortar el paso por las fronteras del oeste. Hay que cortar de raiz la posibilidad de que la OTAN introduzca armas. Llegados a este punto no se puede mostrar debilidad y hay que hacer un mayor esfuerzo. Si la importación de armas, alimento y combustible se corta de raiz, toda Ucrania caerá. Mientras no corten la frontera del oeste la OTAN seguirá mandando cada vez más material, y eso puede salir más caro a la larga. Lo del barco que han alcanzado (y algunos dicen que hundido) es un claro ejemplo del peligro que se está corriendo cada minuto que esas fronteras permanecen abiertas.



Es la ruta Ho Chi Mihn que Westmoreland (Putin) se resiste a cortar...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> ¿Raro por qué? Si no estaba en el puerto ya me dirás quién le va a hacer la foto y subirla a Internet, a los marineros del barco no creo que les dejen



Se refiere a imágenes satélites de la OTAN…es un tanto raro que no hayan filtrado nada a diarios afines como el NYT…por ahora.


----------



## Michael_Knight (14 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo ahí en parte estoy de acuerdo, Rusia para ganar, necesita liberar al menos todo el Donbass. Volverse sin eso, sería un fracaso de la operación.



Kharkov es el donbas? Lo digo porque como tengamos que esperar a que "liberen" Kharkov los rusos la cosa se dilataria unos cuantos años


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (14 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Kim E-Jung (hermana de Kim Jong-un) advirtió oficialmente a Corea del sur que en caso de una confrontación militar contra Corea del Norte, Pyongyang usará armas nucleares.
> Anteriormente, ya había hecho declaraciones similares después de las elecciones presidenciales de Corea del sur.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/42238
> ...



Si a su hermano el gordito le revienta una arteria y le ponen a esta al mando... Villana de peli de James Bond. Da para paja y todo...


----------



## Tales. (14 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ni confirmo ni desmiento. Después de todas las mentiras de los medios cuckcidentales sobre ésta guerra ya no me fío de nada.
> 
> Pero vamos si fuera cierto, que os estéis haciendo pajas por objetivos tan putapénicos como éste......


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Está claro en alguna mesa se reparten perfiles y se entregan líneas a seguir.
> 
> No es casualidad que se hayan abierto varios hilos cargando personalmente contra algún forero significado.
> 
> ...



Lo de cargar contra foreros es un golpe muy bajo, y muy feo. A ver si lo siguiente es dar información personal sobre algún forero, si no se ha hecho ya.


----------



## Bartleby (14 Abr 2022)

*Scholz califica de «irritante» el veto de Zelenski a la visita del presidente alemán a Kiev*









Scholz califica de «irritante» el veto de Zelenski a la visita del presidente alemán a Kiev


La bofetada virtual a Steinmeier se produce una semana después de que este admitiera sus «errores de apreciación» respecto a la línea de «cercanía» que Alemania cultivó




www.elcorreo.com


----------



## Icibatreuh (14 Abr 2022)

Hace pocos días de especulaba sobre donde estaba el buque insignia Moskva









Russia's Most Powerful Warship In The Black Sea Is Operating In A Pattern - Naval News


The Ukrainian Navy was no match for the massive concentration of Russian naval forces in the Black Sea. Yet Russia's most impressive warship there, the Slava class cruiser Moskva, has mostly remained out of sight. We can shine a light on what she has been up to so far in the war.




www.navalnews.com






*El Buque De Guerra Más Poderoso De Rusia En El Mar Negro Está Operando siguiendo un cierto patrón.*

*La Armada de Ucrania no fue rival para la concentración masiva de fuerzas navales rusas en el Mar Negro. Sin embargo, el buque de guerra más impresionante de Rusia allí, el crucero Moskva de la clase Slava, ha permanecido mayormente fuera de la vista. Podemos arrojar luz sobre lo que ha estado haciendo hasta ahora en la guerra.*
Hola Sutton 07 Abr 2022
El primer día de la invasión rusa de Ucrania, navíos de *guerra rusos **aparecieron *en una pequeña roca en el Mar Negro. Resultó que Snake Island estaba mínimamente defendida. Pero está estratégicamente ubicado y podría proporcionar inteligencia a las fuerzas ucranianas sobre el envío en el área. Y tomar la isla podría ser un símbolo de la esperada victoria de Rusia.

La historia recordará la reacción de los defensores. El guardia fronterizo Roman Hrybov *respondió a las demandas* de rendición: “¡ _Buque de guerra ruso, vete a la mierda! _“. El buque de guerra asentado frente a la isla no era otro que el _Moskva_ , el buque de guerra más poderoso del Mar Negro.

Un crucero de la clase Slava, _el Moskva_ se impone tanto en tamaño como en armamento. Ella es también, naturalmente, el buque insignia de la Flota del Mar Negro. Una vez que la isla fue tomada, _Moskva_ se instaló en una rutina de guerra.

Usando inteligencia de código abierto (OSINT), hemos ensamblado sus áreas de operación durante la guerra hasta el momento. Aunque solo tenemos instantáneas periódicas, han surgido patrones. El análisis se realizó con la ayuda del *analista independiente Damien Symon* y otros.

*La clase Slava*
El concepto de un crucero de la Armada rusa es diferente del de la Armada de los EE. UU. centrado en portaaviones. En lugar de escoltar a su propio portaaviones, los Slavas están destinados principalmente a atacar a los portaaviones enemigos. Esto influye en su diseño, que se basa en 16 misiles antibuque supersónicos. Estos eran originalmente del tipo P-500 _Bazalt_ , pero desde entonces se han actualizado al P-1000 _Vulkan_ de mayor alcance . Ambos misiles son conocidos como SS-N-12 Sandbox para la OTAN.

Sin portaaviones u otros objetivos de alto valor en el Mar Negro, los misiles _Vulkan_ no son muy relevantes. Pero Moskva tiene otro importante sistema de armas que puede ser más útil. Y puede afectar directamente dónde está operando. La clase Slava lleva 64 misiles de defensa aérea S-300F _Rif ._





The Slava Class cruiser Moskva is heavily armed. But it does not have land attack cruise missiles like newer Russian Warships. File image, *Yörük Işık*
These long-ranged weapons allow her to cover most of the northern black sea from her patrol areas. This is likely part of an overlapping defensive zone with S-400 missiles based at Sevastopol. And possibly other similar systems deployed elsewhere on Crimea.

*Snake Island, Home Base And Power Demonstration*
Early in the war Moskva was principally operating in the vicinity of Snake Island. This was a relatively stand-off position relative to ongoing battles, and some distance from the strategic target of Odesa.
Odesa, also written Odessa, is Ukraine’s principle Black Sea port and is believed to have been an early objective of the Russian Advance. It is strategically and economically important. Capturing Odesa would make Ukraine almost landlocked. And likely connect to another strategic objective, creating a land bridge to Transnistria. This is a Russian backed unrecognized breakaway state in Moldova.

An early amphibious assault on Odesa did not materialize however. The most likely explanation is that the advance overland from Crimea was held up. Additionally the waters near Odesa are known to be mined.

From March 2 Russian warships began conducting intimidation missions close to Odesa. And they were possibly involved in a number of attacks on merchant ships, effectively creating a blockade. We have not seen any evidence that Moskva took an active part. Instead she remained further offshore.

An older warship, Moskva is not armed with land attack cruise missiles. The Kalibr missile, analogous to the U.S. Navy’s Tomahawk, came later. So unlike other ship types she has not played a direct role in the period barrage of cruise missiles launched against Ukraine.

Moskva, and virtually all Russian warships, periodically returned to their home port of Sevastopol on Crimea. Interestingly, she berthed in her usual position, creating a predictable pattern of movements. This may be an indicator of how Sevastopol is seen as safe from attack. It is true that it is out of range of Ukrainian missiles, and defended by layered air defenses. There has been one air defense incident over the city, when S-400 missiles were launched on March 26. This does not appear to have changed Moskva’s pattern.

As the war progressed the Russian Navy began conducting large-scale amphibious demonstrations. This involved sailing around six landing ships towards Odesa as if to conduct an assault. But then diverting at the last moment. These exercises tie up Ukrainian forces and act as a deception.

Moskva has been observed in both of the main documented examples of this. First *on March 15* and then on March 30. There may be other unseen occasions. Here Moskva was surrounded by other warships or again, providing area protection from a position further out. It is intuitive that Moskva has played a command role in these operations.

As the most powerful warship in the Black Sea Fleet, and as flagship, Moskva is likely to continue to play these roles. Armed with stand-off air defenses, she is likely to remain mostly out of sight. But with Open Source Intelligence, we are able to track her much of the time.
TAGS Russian Navy Ukraine
Facebook Twitter Stumble linkedin Pinterest

*AUTHORS*


----------



## pgas (14 Abr 2022)

_Discurso de Yevhen Karas, líder de la banda terrorista neonazi ucraniana C14, desde Kiev a principios de este mes: Nosotros, *los nazis, estamos cumpliendo la tarea que nos ha encomendado Occidente: volver a luchar en la Segunda Guerra Mundial, destruir a Rusia*, y nos dan tantas armas porque saben que matar es divertido para nosotros_
​_Vea el discurso de Yevhen Karas, el líder de la banda terrorista neonazi C14 de Ucrania, en Kiev a principios de este mes. Directamente de la boca del caballo, disipa las muchas narrativas impulsadas por la izquierda, los principales medios de comunicación y el Departamento de Estado._​​​
​​++++​​​
​
_El FMI promete administrar miles de millones de la OTAN para Ucrania para que el dinero no desaparezca en el viejo sombrero de Kiev. Tira de la otra pierna. _


----------



## kikepm (14 Abr 2022)

Que raro. En búsquedas de Qwant ninguna mención a los daños o ataque del barco lanzamisiles ruso en los medios generalistas.


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Abr 2022)

*Notas*


Simplemente recordar que la semana santa ortodoxa esta desfasada este año una semana, el domingo de resurrección es para nosotros (romanos) este 17 de Abril (Calendario gregoriano), mientras para los ortodoxos es el 24 de Abril (Calendario juliano).
El hundimiento o avería del crucero ruso no daña significativamente el poderío ruso, tienen mil formas de compensarlo, fastidia más el coste económico por la perdida de misiles crucero si estos han sido dañados.
Nadie sabe a ciencia cierta la próxima estrategia rusa una vez liberado Azovtal, pueden haber sorpresas.
Por ahora y *según comentarios*, en España no se venda nada, la caída de ventas es espectacular.
UNO Logística alerta de la caída del consumo por los altos niveles de inflación. (13/04/2022)
Que paséis buen fin de Semana Santa.


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajajajaja, en realidad, casi todo el material de los orcos tiene 50 años.
> Menos el material humano, que parece que también van a "desmantelar" una parte considerable.
> En cuanto terminen con el plan renove envían lo güeno, güeno, del paragüeno.
> 
> ...



jajajajajajajjajajaj

Te vas al ignore

jajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## magufone (14 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo de cargar contra foreros es un golpe muy bajo, y muy feo. A ver si lo siguiente es dar información personal sobre algún forero, si no se ha hecho ya.



Bueno, son los mismos "efectivos" que con la covid... Les dan una formación, unos _knowledge base _y al _combate_... Os sorprenderiais de quienes son algunos.
Dicho lo cual, hay otros muchos foreros que simplemente son pro o anti, sin mas.
Pero en estos últimos 3 años ha habido un desembarco muy grande de CMs.


----------



## tomasjos (14 Abr 2022)

La cuestión con el Moskva es si su armamento antiaéreo principal era capaz de proveer cobertura aérea móvil. Si es así es un golpe relevante, más allá de su capacidad artillera para cubrir el desembarco a Odessa, que era importante. Si no es así, es una pérdida, pero compensable, puesto que su principal función , la antibuque, y la antisubmarina, no era necesaria, al no haber otra flota con la que combatir.

Esto deja a la flota del Mar Negro con 3 fragatas modernas, dos antiguas, media docena de corbetas modernas, la flota submarina, también moderna, y una decena de patrulleras antimisiles antiguas, más las corbetas antisubmarina Grisha, también antiguas. Todos los buques de superficie modernos están armados con misiles de crucero Kaliber, así como los submarinos.

Esto deja clara la importancia de tomar la costa que falta del mar Negro, esto es Odessa y el límite con Transnistria, pero a la vez lo hace más difícil dado que la defensa costera funciona, lo que obligará a más ataques aéreos para suprimir las baterías que aún queden, dado que la flota rusa no puede permitirse perdidas en sus buques de desembarco, al menos antes de que la infantería de marina enlace con las tropas de tierra, y haya redundancia para el suministro.


----------



## Bishop (14 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: La administración Biden compartirá inteligencia con Ucrania que los ayudará a alcanzar objetivos en Crimea y los territorios ocupados de Donbas, informa el WSJ citando fuentes del Pentágono.



Qué cachondos... como si no lo estuvieran haciendo desde hace años.


----------



## vettonio (14 Abr 2022)

*Nuevo caso de odio ukra en una ciudad europea. Milán.

Y nuevo ejemplo valiente de una mujer rusa. Al igual que la abuela de la bandera, hoy esta madre ha dado el mejor ejemplo a su hijo.

RT:*

Un video en el que varias mujeres con banderas ucranianas arremetieron contra una mujer rusohablante con un niño en la Plaza de la Catedral en Milán (Italia) se ha difundido en redes sociales. 

Las manifestantes exigieron que la rusa abandonara la plaza y la llamaron "fascista", pero ella respondió que vive en este país y tiene los mismos derechos que sus oponentes.

Luego, el niño que estaba con la mujer se asustó y se puso a llorar. Sin embargo, su madre empezó a consolarlo. "Mírame. ¡Soy rusa! ¡Y tú eres ruso!", le dijo. 

Asimismo, la mujer subrayó que ahora los activistas proucranianos mostraron "su verdadera cara".



**


----------



## cryfar74 (14 Abr 2022)

*11:34 hora de Moscú*
El jefe de la LPR, Leonid Pasechnik, prohibió las actividades de la OSCE en la república y anunció que todos los miembros de la misión deben partir antes del 30 de abril. Resulta que los observadores en diferentes años incluyeron ex militares y oficiales de reserva. Bajo cubierta, recogieron inteligencia. Uno de los residentes locales que trabajaba con la organización fue detenido bajo sospecha de traición.

Anteriormente, se anunció una prohibición similar en el DPR.

*11:30 hora de Moscú*
Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania volvieron a disparar contra  Yasinovataya . Según la oficina de representación de la DPR en el JCCC, los militantes ucranianos dispararon 20 cohetes desde el BM-21 Grad hacia la ciudad.

*11:27 hora de Moscú*
Vitaly Gritsaenko (distintivo de llamada Gogol) fue liquidado en Mariupol, subcomandante de combate y entrenamiento especial de Azov. Los medios ucranianos escriben al respecto.

*11:03 hora de Moscú

Reunión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación de Rusia, Igor Konashenkov, a partir de las 10:00 horas del 14 de abril de 2022 sobre el progreso de la operación especial en Ucrania*
▪Durante la noche del 14 de abril, 12 objetivos enemigos fueron destruidos por armas de alta precisión. Incluido:
en los asentamientos de VELIKAYA MYKHAILOVKA y BOGATYR dos almacenes de cohetes y armas de artillería de las tropas ucranianas;
Un avión de combate ucraniano MiG-29, un helicóptero Mi-8 y un vehículo aéreo no tripulado Bayraktar TB-2 fueron destruidos en el aeródromo de DNEPR.

▪La aviación operativa-táctica golpeó 48 instalaciones militares de Ucrania en un día.
Entre ellos: dos puestos de mando, una estación de radar, dos posiciones de un sistema de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple, una batería de artillería, seis depósitos de cohetes y armas de artillería, así como 48 áreas de concentración de equipo militar ucraniano.

▪Las fuerzas de misiles y la artillería alcanzaron 770 objetos, incluidos 9 puestos de mando, 101 fortalezas, 548 áreas de acumulación de mano de obra y potencia de fuego de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, 110 posiciones de tiro de artillería, el sistema de misiles antiaéreos S-300 y una munición deposito.

▪En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, 131 aviones, 104 helicópteros, 245 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 448 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 2179 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 248 instalaciones de sistemas de lanzamiento de cohetes múltiples, 944 artillería de campaña cañones y morteros, así como 2088 unidades de vehículos militares especiales.

▪Durante la operación para liberar la ciudad de MARIUPOL, 134 militares ucranianos más, incluidos 14 oficiales, depusieron las armas voluntariamente y se rindieron durante la noche.
En solo un día, 1.160 militares ucranianos de la 36.ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina se rindieron voluntariamente. Entre ellos, 176 oficiales.

*10:59 UTC
Declaración del representante oficial del NM DPR sobre la situación a las 10:30 14.04.2022*
Durante el último día, el enemigo disparó más de DOScientos proyectiles y minas desde sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple BM-21 Grad de 122 mm, artillería de cañón de 122 mm y morteros de 120 mm.
Las áreas de SEIS asentamientos de la República fueron bombardeadas. Como resultado de la agresión ucraniana, UN civil murió, VEINTICINCO resultaron heridos. VEINTIUNO edificios residenciales, CUATRO instalaciones de infraestructura civil y TRES vehículos resultaron dañados.
❗Los materiales sobre el hecho de la muerte y lesiones de civiles, daños a la infraestructura fueron transferidos a la Oficina del Fiscal General de la DPR para su inclusión en los casos penales iniciados contra el comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
Los militares de la República Popular de Donetsk, junto con las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, continúan liberando los asentamientos de nuestra República de los invasores ucranianos.
☠Durante el último día, nuestros militares han destruido SESENTA Y OCHO nacionalistas ucranianos, DOS vehículos de combate de infantería, UN tanque y TRES camiones. Se capturaron DOS montajes de artillería autopropulsada de 122 mm 2S1 "Gvozdika" y UN vehículo de combate de infantería.
❗Según la información recibida de los vecinos de N. p. Kurakhovo, los nacionalistas ucranianos continúan con el terror y el genocidio de la población civil en el territorio controlado temporalmente por ellos.
En la mañana del 13 de abril, en la calle Lermontov, TRES nacionalistas ucranianos obligaron a una mujer de 30 a 35 años a subir a un vehículo Ford azul y desaparecieron en dirección a la avenida Mira.
‼Hacemos un llamado a todos los ciudadanos que se encuentran en el territorio controlado temporalmente por los nacionalistas ucranianos. Si ha sido testigo de los crímenes de los militantes ucranianos, intente hacer un video o una foto de estos hechos sin ponerse en peligro. Garantizamos su anonimato. Después de enviar la información especificada a través del bot de comentarios oficial (@nmdnr_bot) de la Milicia Popular de la RPD en la aplicación Telegram, estos materiales se utilizarán como base de pruebas para castigar a los criminales de guerra ucranianos con todo el peso de la ley.

*10:25 hora de Moscú
⚡Declaración del representante oficial del capitán NM LPR Filiponenko I.M. al 14 de abril de 2022*
♦Durante los enfrentamientos con unidades del departamento de defensa, en el último día, el enemigo sufrió pérdidas en mano de obra y equipo militar, a saber:
➖25 personal;
➖4 tanques;
➖5 vehículos blindados de transporte de personal;
➖2 vehículos.
‼El enemigo continúa aterrorizando a la población civil de la República, bombardeando la infraestructura civil de los asentamientos de primera línea de la LPR, que no representan un peligro para el enemigo y no son instalaciones militares.
Durante el último día, las formaciones armadas de Ucrania dispararon DIECISIETE proyectiles de piezas de artillería de calibre 152 y 122 mm contra los asentamientos de DONETSK
y ORO-5.
▫Con el fin de suprimir la actividad de fuego del enemigo sobre los civiles de la República, las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania desde las que se disparó el fuego fueron detectadas y destruidas rápidamente por la potencia de fuego en servicio de las unidades del NM LPR.
▶Empleados del Comité de Investigación de la Federación Rusa registraron las consecuencias del bombardeo desde el lado de la VFU en el asentamiento. Irmino usando MLRS BM-21 Grad.
Las fuerzas del NM de la LPR, junto a organizaciones de voluntarios, continúan entregando ayuda humanitaria a pobladores de los territorios liberados.

*10:23 GMT*
❗ Pérdidas del lado ucraniano como resultado de una operación militar especial de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF el 14 de abril de 2022




> ▪Durante el día, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania perdieron 731 personas muertas, heridas y capturadas. 460 personas fueron tomadas prisioneras en todas las áreas de operaciones de combate.
> ▪Según el informe interno del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, se perdieron 5 tanques, 13 vehículos blindados, 7 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros, 3 MLRS, 18 vehículos y equipo especial, 1 avión, 3 helicópteros y 2 UAV .



Todos los datos son predecibles: la parte ucraniana en informes internos no tiene el número exacto de bajas para cada categoría. 


No hay comunicación con algunas unidades, y están catalogadas como desaparecidas, algunos equipos pueden restaurarse después del ataque. Por lo tanto, en los informes internos, la tendencia es siempre a subestimar el número real de pérdidas.

*09:35 hora de Moscú*
Según la Bundeswehr, Rusia continúa reclutando tropas, especialmente en el noreste de Ucrania, para llevar a cabo operaciones ofensivas contra el grupo ucraniano. Después de la liberación de Donbass, Odessa y el territorio cercano a Transnistria pueden convertirse en el próximo objetivo de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF. Berlín también cree que los combatientes de Wagner PMC están participando en los combates en Mariupol.








*06:51 UTC*
El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de China ha criticado duramente las acciones de los Estados Unidos. El portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de China, Zhao Lijian, dijo:




> _✔Washington está intensificando deliberadamente el conflicto en Ucrania para contener a China y Rusia.
> ✔Fueron los Estados Unidos los que llevaron las fricciones entre Moscú y Kiev a un punto crítico.
> Estados Unidos no tomó medidas para reducir la escalada, sino que echó leña al fuego y agravó el conflicto, obligando a otros países a tomar partido. Solo otros países, por desgracia, no entienden esto. Es más conveniente para ellos guardar silencio sobre las posiciones de los parásitos estadounidenses._



China es inusualmente directa e incluso contundente con respecto a las acciones de los EE. UU. y Occidente en general.

*06:36 UTC*
Mapa de control territorial y situación en el territorio de Ucrania a fines del 13 de abril de 2022 según Rybar








*02:55 UTC*
El jefe del Ministerio del Interior de Ucrania, Monastyrsky, dijo que Ucrania está negociando el intercambio de 169 miembros de la Guardia Nacional que fueron capturados en la planta de energía nuclear de Chernobyl . Según él, parte del ejército está en Bielorrusia, parte en Rusia. El intercambio, como sugiere Monastyrsky, solo será posible después del final de la fase activa de las hostilidades.

*02:34 UTC*
$800 millones anunciados por Estados Unidos para el régimen de Kiev:




> _- Tanques T-72
> - 11 helicópteros Mi-17
> - 200 vehículos blindados de transporte de personal M113
> - 300 drones Switchblade
> ...



*04:43 UTC*


Hay un nuevo " problema *"* en el Donbass : ya hay más de 3 mil presos .  La realización de acciones de filtración e investigación, así como su mantenimiento en condiciones especiales, requiere de un gran esfuerzo.









Además, con la exitosa creación y liquidación de la gran "caldera" de Donbas, se espera que lleguen aproximadamente 30.000 más.

*04:17 UTC*
Según información no confirmada :




> _Según información de Ucrania, que apareció mucho antes de la declaración del Ministerio de Defensa de RF, el crucero Moskva fue destruido por el misil antibuque Neptune.
> El barco fue atacado por misiles antibuque "Neptune" desde la costa entre Odessa y Nikolaev. En el momento de la derrota, las fuerzas del barco se desviaron para contrarrestar el UAV Bayraktar TB-2 . El golpe cayó en el costado de babor, como resultado de lo cual el barco tomó un fuerte balanceo. Tras la amenaza de detonación de municiones, la tripulación de unas 500 personas fue evacuada. La flotabilidad del crucero se complicó por las condiciones climáticas del mar._



*00:51 GMT*
Según datos no oficiales, el crucero "Moskva" se hundió.

*00:25 UTC*
❗ RIA Novosti con referencia a los informes del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia :




> _Como resultado de un incendio en el crucero de misiles Moskva, la munición detonó y el barco resultó gravemente dañado. La tripulación fue evacuada por completo, se están estableciendo las causas del incendio._



*00:52 UTC*
Noche "llegadas" en Nikolaev.


----------



## magufone (14 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Qué cachondos... como si no lo estuvieran haciendo desde hace años.



De hecho lo del Moskva, ni neptune (que son una caca) ni gaitas: lo que le han disparado no era ucro e igual ni los que lo disparan...
Miedo a una hipotética 3GM? pero si ya la tenemos en marcha...


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Bueno, son los mismos "efectivos" que con la covid... Les dan una formación, unos _knowledge base _y al _combate_... Os sorprenderiais de quienes son algunos.
> Dicho lo cual, hay otros muchos foreros que simplemente son pro o anti, sin mas.
> Pero en estos últimos 3 años ha habido un desembarco muy grande de CMs.



Pues se trata, entonces, de algo como esto:





__





Lanzamos VERIFICA2: formación para combatir las fake news en colaboración con Newtral







www.cibervoluntarios.org





a partir del 2020, han aparecido como los caracoles después de la lluvia. Y sí, me da en la nariz (leyendo cómo escriben y tal...) que más de uno de los que postea por aquí ya lo he visto anteriormente en la red del pájaro azul.


----------



## katiuss (14 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Bla bla bla...
> 
> *ladren perros...!!* es señal de que se avanza...



xD

Por curiosidad, en que decena de años andas? Espero que por debajo de la treintena... 

De todas maneras que sepas que te puedes seguir formando para ser algo en la vida. Nunca es tarde....


----------



## magufone (14 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Pues se trata, entonces, de algo como esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puedes apostar por ello.
Tambien hay mucho chavalete de instituto, no solo aqui, sino en muchas redes... Muchos ni se creen lo que escriben, literalmente. Les dan unas pautas, y como reaccionar y hacer reaccionar. En muchos casos los ataques ad hominen forman parte de los KBs.


----------



## Bishop (14 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> De hecho lo del Moskva, ni neptune (que son una caca) ni gaitas: lo que le han disparado no era ucro e igual ni los que lo disparan...
> Miedo a una hipotética 3GM? pero si ya la tenemos en marcha...



Sí, tiene toda la pinta, si es que ha sido un misilazo. Puestos a elucubrar, ¿podría haber sido algún trabajito de sabotaje al estilo SGM? Personalmente, creo que no tiene sentido existiendo los juguetes modernos de ahora, pero... a saber. A ver si sale más información.


----------



## Expected (14 Abr 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> A ver, si esto empieza así, se va a liar gordísima. Porque todo ejército, si ve amenazadas sus armas, lo que haces es usarlas antes.



Pero para ponernos en contexto..Este buque se terminó de construir el mismo año que el Mundial de Fútbol de Naranjito...El 90% de los foreros ni habían nacido...Seguro que no saben la mayoría ni quién era Naranjito.


----------



## Octubrista (14 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Pues se trata, entonces, de algo como esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fechas de aprobación de Presupuestos Generales del Estado, y las empresas que se crean alrededor de la corrupción que captan muertos de hambre que reclutan como CM.

Luego, evidentemente, hay foreros con sus correspondientes filias y fobias, con su mayor o menor respeto a los demás, como en cualquier barra de bar.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Abr 2022)

Subido desde Telegram...


----------



## vettonio (14 Abr 2022)

Coincidencia o consecuencia con el suceso del crucero ruso?. Mirad las hora.


----------



## _nadie_ (14 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> ¿Tomara nota China?
> 
> Intentar tomar Taiwan puede devenir en un mar de chatarra si los taiwaneses se ponen hasta las cejas de estos misiles antibuque.



Hay lugares que interesa invadir ya que son una fuente de recursos y hay otros que no, es el caso de Taiwán, Japón y algunos otros islotes por ahí perdidos. Si alguna vez entran en guerra contra China los van a devastar a pepinazos, es más, les conviene tener un lugar cercano donde reunir y atar en corto a la disidencia.....todos a tiro de misilacos "tácticos". 
Otra cosa es que estos sean la plataforma de lanzamiento de los misiles tácticos de otros, lo que acentúa y justifica más aún la devastación, no creo que los chinos tengan la intención de poner los pies en el suelo de esos islotes. 
Por otra parte, el golpe moral a Rusia, fuese el que fuese el motivo de la pérdida del buque, es importante.


----------



## thanos2 (14 Abr 2022)

Mira ni esta guerra ha empezado ahora, sino hace una década casi. Ni es un conflicto con Ucrania, sino con USA. 

USA inició una partida de ajedrez en Ucrania con los rusos, que no querían jugarla por lo que ello implica. 

Usa sabe que el tablero es Europa, y que los primeros peones en sacrificar son los ucranianos. La acogida de los refugiados no es otra parte más del plan para que Europa sea el resto del tablero oficialmente en breve.
Entretanto USA está mandando alfiles, caballos y torres como si no hubiera un mañana, sumándolos a los que llevan en Ukrania años preparando todo esto. 

Esta tarde me pondré la peli "Juegos de guerra". Si vamos a morir, prefiero hacerlo con cine ochentero.


----------



## magufone (14 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Sí, tiene toda la pinta, si es que ha sido un misilazo. Puestos a elucubrar, ¿podría haber sido algún trabajito de sabotaje al estilo SGM? Personalmente, creo que no tiene sentido existiendo los juguetes modernos de ahora, pero... a saber. A ver si sale más información.



Yo elucubro (porque ahora poco mas se puede hacer) con un lanzamiento de varios misiles de fabricación no ucraniana. No todos llegaron, pero los que lo hicieron provocaron un incendio en cubierta y la probable detonacion de municion. Es posible que las autoridades rusas digan la verdad con lo de que el barco haya sido evacuado: la mayoría de las veces es asi.
Toda la publicidad que se le ha dado al _mierduner _tapa la mayor: armamento otan operado por...
Pero vamos, que lleva esto pasando decadas.
Que me equivoco? Pues claro que puedo equivocarme... Pero en Ucrania no hay Casey Rybacks instruyendo a mozalbetes ucros... Hay contratistas, y no son las Wallys postureando con eyeliner...


----------



## Zhukov (14 Abr 2022)

En nuestra dirección (el frente Izyum), hay cada vez más combates de armas ligeras a corta distancia. El enemigo es finalmente visible y la guerra está pasando de la fase de intercambios constantes de ataques de artillería al modo que todos conocen de los reportajes de televisión y las películas.

En general, es más interesante cuando el enemigo está cerca, la adrenalina aumenta y te das cuenta de que está a la distancia a la que puedes golpearlo personalmente.

Sí, las principales pérdidas siguen siendo las heridas por minas y explosivos, pero por las noches, hablando con los hermanos de las fuerzas especiales, te enteras de cada vez más combates de infantería a corta distancia.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania utilizan activamente el transporte civil e intentan llevar a cabo incursiones en él. Hoy mismo, una camioneta con tres soldados a bordo trató de emboscar a los nuestros ( un golpe de mano con misiles antitanque), pero fue avistado a tiempo y alcanzado por un disparo de un tanque.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## HUROGÁN (14 Abr 2022)

Es epidemia,,, que bien la sientan el traje de chaqueta y el maquillaje komunista.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Yo elucubro (porque ahora poco mas se puede hacer) con un lanzamiento de varios misiles de fabricación no ucraniana. No todos llegaron, pero los que lo hicieron provocaron un incendio en cubierta y la probable detonacion de municion. Es posible que las autoridades rusas digan la verdad con lo de que el barco haya sido evacuado: la mayoría de las veces es asi.
> Toda la publicidad que se le ha dado al _mierduner _tapa la mayor: armamento otan operado por...
> Pero vamos, que lleva esto pasando decadas.
> Que me equivoco? Pues claro que puedo equivocarme... Pero en Ucrania no hay Casey Rybacks instruyendo a mozalbetes ucros... Hay contratistas, y no son las Wallys postureando con eyeliner...



Si es un ataque de la OTAN, mucho ojo... Porque habrá respuesta SI O SI. Y lo repito, no tiene por qué ceñirse a lo estrictamente militar.

Ahora bien, la respuesta será como ellos quieran, cuando quieran y donde quieran.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (14 Abr 2022)

Madafaca dijo:


> Como veo que tienes ciertas deficiencias educativas lee el comentario que he puesto mas arriba y aprendes un poco. Venga que tu puedes.



Resumen. Te has leido 3 libros de la 2a G.M. y ya te crees Von Manstein.


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Abr 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Que raro. En búsquedas de Qwant ninguna mención a los daños o ataque del barco lanzamisiles ruso en los medios generalistas.



Es muy mala señal, a Rusia le interesa mostrar el barco a flote más que a nadie para desmentir.

Ese silencio indica lo peor.


----------



## Seronoser (14 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Nuevo caso de odio ukra en una ciudad europea. Milán.
> 
> Y nuevo ejemplo valiente de una mujer rusa. Al igual que la abuela de la bandera, hoy esta madre ha dado el mejor ejemplo a su hijo.
> 
> ...



Siempre eligen mujeres con niños para asustarlas….

A mi jamas se me ha acercado nadie, cuando hablo en ruso. Ni en Letonia, ni Lituania,ni en Estonia, ni en Polonia, ni Ucrania, ni Inglaterra, ni Francia, ni Alemania…

Pero claro, mido 1,90, peso 100 kilos y tengo cara barbuda caucásica de pocos amigos.


----------



## _nadie_ (14 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> De hecho lo del Moskva, ni neptune (que son una caca) ni gaitas: lo que le han disparado no era ucro e igual ni los que lo disparan...
> Miedo a una hipotética 3GM? pero si ya la tenemos en marcha...



De ser cierto lo que insinuas, en estos momentos los submarinos tácticos tanto de un bando como del otro están tomando posiciones.
Lo que se viene:


----------



## Expected (14 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Es muy mala señal, a Rusia le interesa mostrar el barco a flote más que a nadie para desmentir.
> 
> Ese silencio indica lo peor.



El Barco está ya como Bob esponja...en el fondo del mar. Espero que hayan rescatado a los marineros. Cuánto valdría cada misilazo que llevaba?.


----------



## Madafaca (14 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Resumen. Te has leido 3 libros de la 2a G.M. y ya te crees Von Manstein.



Yo Von Manstein y tú Chiquito de la Calzada.
Somos incorregibles.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Abr 2022)

Otro vídeo de rendición de ucranianos…poco a poco y sin pausa…


----------



## NS 4 (14 Abr 2022)

Madafaca dijo:


> Ya que estoy ante un gran estratega, vamos a analizar el comentario. Antes de empezar me la suda la OTAN y Rusia, no me creo ninguna noticia que llega de allí y me parece lamentable el partidismo del personal del foro, pero cada uno es dueño de sus elecciones.
> 
> En cualquier acción ofensiva, en cuanto se cruza la línea de partida no se detiene el movimiento por falta de combustible, rotura de cadena o diarrea del Capitán Orlov.
> 
> ...



Cerrarles el acceso al mar es CONDICION SINEQUANON...correcto.


----------



## Gnidlog (14 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Todo el armamento ruso es chatarra según los follaukros, por eso están perdiendo la guerra (sic). Es el delirio que lleváis repitiendo casi 2 meses.



La táctica de los oficiales es pésima, que estudiaron?
la coordinación de los medios, las comunicaciones


----------



## Octubrista (14 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Si es un ataque de la OTAN, mucho ojo... Porque habrá respuesta SI O SI. Y lo repito, no tiene por qué ceñirse a lo estrictamente militar.
> 
> Ahora bien, la respuesta será como ellos quieran, cuando quieran y donde quieran.



Un país OTAnero de segunda o tercera, y una de sus embarcaciones de guerra por ahí en alta mar... un misil "desconocido"...


----------



## Covaleda (14 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Si es un ataque de la OTAN, mucho ojo... Porque habrá respuesta SI O SI. Y lo repito, no tiene por qué ceñirse a lo estrictamente militar.
> 
> Ahora bien, la respuesta será como ellos quieran, cuando quieran y donde quieran.



¿Porqué iba a atacar la Otan a un barco ruso encerrado en el Mar Negro?
Por más que lo intento no encuentro ni una sola razón para algo así.


----------



## Expected (14 Abr 2022)

Eso es porque no conoces los CETME del ejército español...ni los tanques ochenteros que hay por la zona norte de Madrid....Todo gracias a que tenemos que invertir en los todos todas y todes varios....que es lo realmente importante. De hecho, creo que deberían montar una comisión en el Ministerio de la Montero...formada por ingenieras para dar una solución a esa forma tan fálica y poco inclusiva que tienen los torpedos, los misiles y los cañones de los tanques.


----------



## Gnidlog (14 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Otro vídeo de rendición de ucranianos…poco a poco y sin pausa…



Han combatido mas allà de lo que es su obligación y tienen derecho a rendirse con honor. Seas del bando que seas merecen un respeto por su determinación


----------



## Mongolo471 (14 Abr 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


>



Banderitas rojas para unos, esvásticas para otros. Todos son comunistas-nazis.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Eso es porque no conoces los CETME del ejército español...ni los tanques ochenteros que hay por la zona norte de Madrid....Todo gracias a que tenemos que invertir en los todos todas y todes varios....que es lo realmente importante. De hecho, creo que deberían montar una comisión en el Ministerio de la Montero...formada por ingenieras para dar una solución a esa forma tan fálica y poco inclusiva que tienen los torpedos, los misiles y los cañones de los tanques.


----------



## McNulty (14 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo de cargar contra foreros es un golpe muy bajo, y muy feo. A ver si lo siguiente es dar información personal sobre algún forero, si no se ha hecho ya.



En el hilo de los pollaviejas otaneros ya han denunciado a Zhukov a la guardia civil.  
Muy ridis.


----------



## Cosmopolita (14 Abr 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> ¿Cuantos Kms crees que puede recorrer un Abrams antes de averiarse, lumbreras?
> 
> Cuanto imbécil opinando!



¿Y cuánto crees que dura el motor de un T-72. En el ejército polaco, cosa estándar era tener 4 motores de recambio por tanque.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NS 4 (14 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Eso es porque no conoces los CETME del ejército español...ni los tanques ochenteros que hay por la zona norte de Madrid....Todo gracias a que tenemos que invertir en los todos todas y todes varios....que es lo realmente importante. De hecho, creo que deberían montar una comisión en el Ministerio de la Montero...formada por ingenieras para dar una solución a esa forma tan fálica y poco inclusiva que tienen los torpedos, los misiles y los cañones de los tanques.



No te metas con mi amado CETME C...QUE TE METO!!! CHAVALLLL!!!


----------



## Michael_Knight (14 Abr 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Han combatido mas allà de lo que es su obligación y tienen derecho a rendirse con honor. Seas del bando que seas merecen un respeto por su determinación



Yo diría más, los defensores de Mariupol con su actitud numantina han salvado miles de otras vidas ucranianas, ahora los rusos saben que conquistar cualquier ciudad de Ucrania les va a costar un precio tan alto que seguramente no quieran volver a pagarlo de nuevo.


----------



## NS 4 (14 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


>



Tres tengo...


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> ¿Porqué iba a atacar la Otan a un barco ruso encerrado en el Mar Negro?
> Por más que lo intento no encuentro ni una sola razón para algo así.



¿Quizá escalar? ¿Hundir más a Europa ante a una posible represalia rusa en forma de cerrar la llave del gas, el petróleo y el carbón "hasta nueva orden"?

Espero, por el bien de todos, que haya sido un accidente. Porque Ucrania con sus PAcoNeptune no tiene capacidad para eso. Y no creo que aún tengan Harpoon disponibles, que además estén en buen estado.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (14 Abr 2022)

Un artículo de mayo de 2016. Escriben Neli Esipova y Julie Ray. Punto de vista Harvard.

Information Wars: Ukraine and the West vs. Russia and the Rest | Harvard International Review
*Information Wars: Ukraine and the West vs. Russia and the Rest*


¿Se puede considerar la guerra en Ucrania como una "guerra proxy"?


----------



## McNulty (14 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Kharkov es el donbas? Lo digo porque como tengamos que esperar a que "liberen" Kharkov los rusos la cosa se dilataria unos cuantos años



Si a estas alturas haces esa pregunta.......


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> En el hilo de los pollaviejas otaneros ya han denunciado a Zhukov a la guardia civil.
> Muy ridis.



No me jodas... Hay que ser cretino...


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (14 Abr 2022)

*Declaración del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia:
*
La fuente del incendio en el crucero "Moskva" está localizada. No hay quema abierta. *Las explosiones de municiones se han detenido.
*
*El crucero "Moskva" conserva la flotabilidad.* El *armamento principal de misiles está intacto.
*
* La tripulación fue evacuada* a los barcos de la Flota del Mar Negro ubicados en la zona.

*Se están tomando medidas para remolcar el* crucero hasta el puerto.

La causa del incendio está bajo investigación. 

t.me/RVvoenkor/7969


----------



## bigmaller (14 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Es muy mala señal, a Rusia le interesa mostrar el barco a flote más que a nadie para desmentir.
> 
> Ese silencio indica lo peor.




No hay silencio. Esta confirmado. 

Duro golpe que necesita una respuesta igual de dura


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Abr 2022)

Nadie quiere que existan los europeos. Para el expansionismo musulmán y chino sobramos los europeos pero sí le interesa la tierra que pisamos , las más fértiles del planeta y donde mejor se vive y que ya está casi despoblada . Si nos damos cuenta que 1.400 millones de chinos se apelotonan en su territorio. 120 millones de japoneses viven en una isla que es más pequeña que España, por no hablar de la increíble explosión demográfica de los africanos y resto de Asia. ¿ no es raro que sean sólo los europeos los que hayan sido adoctrinados en la esterilización y destrucción de las familias ?

El feminismo es una secta cuya única finalidad es convertir a las mujeres en eunucos . Es evidente que nos gobiernan sicarios y criminales al servicio de los enemigos por poner un ejemplo , la tan cacareada revolución de los claveles de Portugal, provocó la pérdida de las colonias africanas en las que " casualmente " ahora están en manos de los chinos. Unos países rebosantes de materias primas y que conquistaron sin necesidad de tirar ni una sola bomba. 

¿ por qué los medios de desinformación como atresmedia y mediaset ( que están en manos de chinos , judíos y musulmanes ) no informan que la verdadera razón de la guerra de Ucrania es apoderarse de sus fértiles tierras ? 









Alarma entre los ucranianos porque el Gobierno quiere vender la tierra - Agrodigital


Ucrania ha sido llamada, desde hace décadas, el granero de Europa, por sus grandes extensiones de tierra fértil, dedicada al cultivo de cereales. Toda esta tierra es del gobierno ucraniano y los agricultores que la trabajan desde siempre, son meros arrendatarios de la misma. Ahora el gobierno...




www.agrodigital.com













China alquila Ucrania


Una empresa pública china pacta la cesión por 50 años de tres millones de hectáreas de terreno ucraniano para cultivar cereales para su población




www.elperiodico.com













China compra el 5% del territorio de Ucrania para cultivar


Explotará tres millones de hectáreas y será el proyecto agrícola chino más importante en el exterior



www.abc.es


----------



## crocodile (14 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Nuevo caso de odio ukra en una ciudad europea. Milán.
> 
> Y nuevo ejemplo valiente de una mujer rusa. Al igual que la abuela de la bandera, hoy esta madre ha dado el mejor ejemplo a su hijo.
> 
> ...



Ukronazis invadiendo Europa, que bonico esta quedando todo, gentuza asquerosa.


----------



## Expected (14 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> No te metas con mi amado CETME C...QUE TE METO!!! CHAVALLLL!!!



A ver ...a ver....no nos revolucionemos. El CETME es como Naranjito. Le debemos respeto patrio. Pero la cuestión de fondo....es que hay que invertir mucho pero que mucho más en nuestro ejército (mejores sueldos para soldados y mandos, recuperación del servicio militar con una duración mínima de 18 meses, poner a Navantia a hacer barcos y submarinos como si no hubiera un mañana, implementar almacenes de combustible y munición en cada una de las Comunidades Autónomas, formar pilotos de drones, ...). En fin....


----------



## Cosmopolita (14 Abr 2022)

Madafaca dijo:


> Mariscal Tukhachevsky



Tuchachevsky, ese 
"agente alemán y participe de organización trotskista de carácter antisoviético"

"postura inapropiada sobre el partido comunista" (nota de 1924)



Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mongolo471 (14 Abr 2022)

La verdad es que son dinosaurios... se veía venir.



Joder, qué rápido lo han quitado de Twitter.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Joder, ¿ donde ha pasado, hay mapa al menos aproximado ? Si ha sido tan tontos de poner un barco grande al alcance de los misiles costeros es para fusilar a los responsables. Pero lo mismo es un sabotaje, pagar a alguien para que cuele una carga, como hicieron los israelies en uno de los sitios iranies hace unos meses.
> 
> Sea como se deben dejar de jugar y admitir que estan en guerra. Hace unos dias yo flple cuando vi que en el puerto de Mariupol habia una corbeta o una fragata pequeña tan campante ( luego la incendiaron al parecer los ucranianos antes de rendirse ), luego el episodio de un barco "civil" ucraniano que se desvio y estuvo a punto de sacar de allí gente. Le dispararon con un cañoncito para no hacer mucha pupa. Muchos de los misiles antibuque ( y no soy ningun experto ) si tiene información de donde esta el blanco se pueden lanzar a la zona y luego esperar ver si la cabeza buscadora da con algo. Y eso se puede apañar para lanzarlo desde un buque mercante.
> 
> Otro episodio tonto es la tia claramente nazi que sale poniendose chula, no digo que la pegues un tiro como hacen los ucraninaos pero si la puedes dar unas collejas y esposarla. Se pasan de primos, y eso no hace ningun bien.



No sé, voy a remar....luego irá saliendo todo con más claridad supongo


----------



## valensalome (14 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1024412
> Ver archivo adjunto 1024413



que dice Ana Pastor que es fake, que el demonio es Trump que no os enterais


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Abr 2022)

hikso dijo:


> Es muy raro que no haya imágenes del Moskva. Y las que hay son fake.
> 
> Pero lo ha confirmado Tass así que será cierto. Veremos la respuesta.



Tass y otro diarios rusos lo han confirmado.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Abr 2022)

Lo último en Izvestia.ru:

"..

Se eliminó la quema al aire libre en el crucero "Moskva", se localizó su fuente. Así lo anunció el jueves 14 de abril en el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.

“Se han detenido las explosiones de municiones. El crucero "Moscú" sigue flotando. El principal armamento de misiles no sufrió daños", dijo el ministerio.

También informaron que la tripulación del barco fue evacuada y que el crucero mismo estaba siendo remolcado al puerto.

_La noticia se está complementando_
"


----------



## mapachën (14 Abr 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Ya os dije que lo del barco apestaba a que la OTAN estaba metida hasta las trancas. Agarraos a las kalandrakas que vienen curvas...



No creo, habrá sido un incendio... y para apagarlo, los rusos han realizado un hundimiento limitado para reflotarlo en poco tiempo, es una práctica habitual, me lo ha dicho el almirante... Además, la carga de misiles no se ve afectada por ser IP67 y blablablablabla...

Bueno, que les están diciendo a la puta cara que les pueden hundir los barcos que les den la gana... joder, que eso era un pato de feria, que una task force pone tanto esfuerzo en defender como en atacar... y llevan a la reina en palomitas (el portaviones), con varios destructores etc... 




Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Expected (14 Abr 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Sea quien sea quien haya iniciado el ataque contra un barco ruso, eso es llevar la guerra también al mar, a los submarinos nucleares y tal.
> 
> Si empiezan a volar cohetes, la liamos.
> 
> Las próximas elecciones en España ganará el voto anti EEUU y anti OTAN.



Pues como no creemos el Burbupartido


----------



## kelden (14 Abr 2022)

Para qué ucranianos? Para los que están sometidos a 24 horas diarias de artillería en la madriguera? Porque esos son los que se tienen que rendir y ya me explicarás en qué les anima lo del barco.


----------



## crocodile (14 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Es muy mala señal, a Rusia le interesa mostrar el barco a flote más que a nadie para desmentir.
> 
> Ese silencio indica lo peor.



Debe estar bastante dañado


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Tuchachevsky, ese
> "agente alemán y participe de organización trotskista de carácter antisoviético"
> 
> "postura inapropiada sobre el partido comunista" (nota de 1924)
> ...



Y buen amigo de Dimitri Shostakovich.


----------



## Discordante (14 Abr 2022)

No se que extrañas conspiraciones veis en el asunto del Moskva.

EEUU tiene UAVs sobre el mar negro para vigilar los desembarcos. Ucrania tiene misiles anti buque varios kilometros costa adentro en el area de Odessa.

Han esperado un momento en el que estuviera en rango, sin cobertura, con climatologia adversa y mediante distraccion con drones les han colado un impacto. Lo suficiente para ocasionar un incendio.

El golpe a la reputacion y la imagen Rusa es duro (los sistemas de defensa los han burlado con poca cosa la verdad, puede que la tripulacion este exhausta tras 1 mes de operaciones) pero si el barco sigue a flote sin grandes daños como parecen indicar en unas semas/meses, si les interesa (que igual ya tendrian que haberlo jubilado), volveria al mar.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (14 Abr 2022)

Un dron ucraniano sigue a un grupo de soldados rusos hasta su escondrijo, cuando este es localizado la posición es machacada por la artillería.


----------



## kelden (14 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Hace pocos días de especulaba sobre donde estaba el buque insignia Moskva
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hasta ahí he leido ....


----------



## bigmaller (14 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Yo diría más, los defensores de Mariupol con su actitud numantina han salvado miles de otras vidas ucranianas, ahora los rusos saben que conquistar cualquier ciudad de Ucrania les va a costar un precio tan alto que seguramente no quieran volver a pagarlo de nuevo.



Los que se atrincheraron en Mariupol son los mas fanáticos, junto a los de Kharkiv. 

No todo es cono aquello. Fijate en kherson. De hecho, cuanto mas al oeste, aunque sean mas "antirusos", menos ganas de luchar tendran. Por que tienen menos en juego.


----------



## Magick (14 Abr 2022)

Mochila 72h. actualizada.
Ropa de invierno cambiada, alimentos, y medicinas sustituidas.
Máscara nbq, machete y hacha son de decoración.


----------



## Mongolo471 (14 Abr 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> No creo, habrá sido un incendio... y para apagarlo, los rusos han realizado un hundimiento limitado para reflotarlo en poco tiempo, es una práctica habitual, me lo ha dicho el almirante... Además, la carga de misiles no se ve afectada por ser IP67 y blablablablabla...
> 
> Bueno, que les están diciendo a la puta cara que les pueden hundir los barcos que les den la gana... joder, que eso era un pato de feria, que una task force pone tanto esfuerzo en defender como en atacar... y llevan a la reina en palomitas (el portaviones), con varios destructores etc...
> 
> ...



No tanto, un Burke destruyo varios misiles antibuque en Yemen, y a su vez los lanzadores con tomahawk.


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Lo último en Izvestia.ru:
> 
> "..
> 
> ...



Lo acabo de leer en Telegram. Al parecer los P-1000 Vulkan no han sido dañados, y lo están remolcando a puerto. Pues le tocará estar en el dique seco unos cuantos meses, y a ver si sale a cuenta repararlo. No parece un ataque...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Abr 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa, desminado antes de que los agricultores empiecen a plantar…hay que volver a la normalidad…


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (14 Abr 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Las próximas elecciones en España ganará el voto anti EEUU y anti OTAN.



Qué marronazo para la CUP! 
Será para verlo...


----------



## Ancient Warrior (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## dabuti (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Cosmopolita (14 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> . Porque Ucrania con sus PAcoNeptune no tiene capacidad para eso. Y no creo que aún tengan Harpoon disponibles, que además estén en buen estado.



Discrepo totalmente en lo de PAcoNeptune. P-20 Termit sí que es Paco. Neptun fue diseñado en 2014-2015. Luch Design Bureau tiene muchos buenos diseños.


Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Debe estar bastante dañado



Incluso si está a flote puede que no llegue a puerto, por eso no sacan fotos de los daños. Una evacuación completa del buque es siempre hundimiento inminente, no nos engañemos.


----------



## Magick (14 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo acabo de leer en Telegram. Al parecer los P-1000 Vulkan no han sido dañados, y lo están remolcando a puerto. Pues le tocará estar en el dique seco unos cuantos meses, y a ver si sale a cuenta repararlo. No parece un ataque...



Uf, esperemos que así sea y no escale.


----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)

*Ucrania ataca con misiles Neptune el buque insignia de la Flota rusa del Mar Negro y Rusia alega un incendio.*
El crucero misilístico *Moskva*, buque insignia de la *Flota rusa del Mar Negro*, fue alcanzado este miércoles por misiles *Neptune*, lo que causó "graves daños", anunció una fuente militar ucraniana.

El ministerio de Defensa ruso, sin embargo, informó este jueves de que el buque de* guerra *ha sufrido "un intenso fuego y la posterior detonación de municiones", y, aunque "sufrió graves daños", la tripulación pudo ser evacuada.

El jefe de la administración militar regional de* Odesa*, Maksym Marchenko, anunció en Telegram el miércoles que el ejército ucraniano alcanzó al crucero ruso "Moskva" con misiles, según informó la agencia Ukrinform.

"Los misiles Neptune que custodiaban el Mar Negro causaron daños muy graves al barco ruso", dijo Marchenko.

Horas después, ya en la madrugada del jueves, el ministerio de Defensa ruso informó de que "como resultado del fuego que alcanzó el crucero de misiles Moskva,* la munición detonó*. El barco sufrió graves daños", según la agencia Tass.

El comunicado agregó que todos los miembros de la tripulación habían sido evacuados de manera segura, y que se investigan las causas del "incendio".


----------



## Javiser (14 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Un dron ucraniano sigue a un grupo de soldados rusos hasta su escondrijo, cuando este es localizado la posición es machacada por la artillería.



Como Kit Kat del asunto, yo alucino con la calidad de imagen y zoom que tienen los drones militares hoy en día. En un conflicto armado con esos drones no estás seguro en ningún sitio, porque tú no te enteras de lo lejos que están de ti y ellos te ven hasta los pelos de la barba


----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)

*Trump se une a Biden y califica como "genocidio" la guerra en Ucrania.*
El ex presidente de EEUU* Donald Trump* se ha unido al actual mandatario del país, *Joe Biden*, al calificar también como "genocidio" la ofensiva militar rusa en* Ucrania*.

En una entrevista con el canal de televisión Fox News en la noche del miércoles, Trump empezó a criticar duramente las políticas de Biden, que asegura han llevado a la alta inflación que se registra en el país, tras lo que aseguró: "Ahora a eso hay que sumarle lo que está sucediendo en Ucrania. Eso es un genocidio".

Los comentarios de Trump se producen un día después de que Biden acusara públicamente al presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, de estar cometiendo un genocidio en Ucrania.

"Tenemos las armas nucleares más poderosas y más capaces en el mundo gracias a lo que yo hice", agregó Trump en sus declaraciones en Fox News, en las que reiteró que si él hubiera estado en el poder la invasión de Ucrania no habría sucedido.


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Abr 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


>



Los RPG parecen un arma formidable para combate urbano, deben de meterle proyectiles HE antipersonal o algo así.


----------



## Covaleda (14 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Quizá escalar? ¿Hundir más a Europa ante a una posible represalia rusa en forma de cerrar la llave del gas, el petróleo y el carbón "hasta nueva orden"?
> 
> Espero, por el bien de todos, que haya sido un accidente. Porque Ucrania con sus PAcoNeptune no tiene capacidad para eso. Y no creo que aún tengan Harpoon disponibles, que además estén en buen estado.



Es que la mera sugerencia ya suena a disparate. Nada que sorprenda en estos días en el Foro, pero esto en concreto me ha llamado la atención.
Insisto,
¿Razones reales, algo que se pueda encajar mentalmente, un motivo, o cierto o verdaderamente probable, para que la Otan, así por la cara, ataque un navío ruso encerrado en el Mar Negro?

A "Europa" el tema del gas o el petróleo no sé como les irá. España prácticamente no compra ni vende nada a Rusia, no nos afecta.


----------



## Remequilox (14 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> O puede que los rusos facilitaran su ataque porque necesitaran un " barco - martir " como El Maine



Ya hay quien en base a esto (y la supuesta ayuda técnica aportada por Otan-Rumanía, para seguimiento y localización), justifican que la flota de Sebastopol nunca podrá estar a salvo mientras Ucrania tenga salida al mar (Odesa.....)

Es perfectamente posible que desde el alto mando (copado sobre todo por una visión de ejército de tierra), así como altas esfera políticas, tomar toda la costa del mar Negro (Nikolayev, Odesa, y el resto), no se viera como un objetivo "estrictamente necesario". Quizás desde la marina no lo viesen igual, y hayan "facilitado" la cosa, para forzar un poco la línea estratégica.....


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Abr 2022)

si le han metido 2 pepinazos y K.O al buque insignia, claramente la flota del mar negro está en peligro.
la 2º fase de la invasión ni siquiera esta produciendo un primer avance explosivo como el sucedido al comienzo de la guerra


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Abr 2022)

Bueno, no se lo que durará en la web visible…pero sirve para darse una idea de lo que nos espera en los próximos años…


Menos mal que ETA ya no existe…


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Es que la mera sugerencia ya suena a disparate. Nada que sorprenda en estos días en el Foro, pero esto en concreto me ha llamado la atención.
> Insisto,
> ¿Razones reales, algo que se pueda encajar mentalmente, un motivo, o cierto o verdaderamente probable, para que la Otan, así por la cara, ataque un navío ruso encerrado en el Mar Negro?
> 
> A "Europa" el tema del gas o el petróleo no sé como les irá. España prácticamente no compra ni vende nada a Rusia, no nos afecta.



¿Las razones de la OTAN, de Biden y sus jefes de Wall Street?...cualquier disparate con tal de que les cuadre con sus agendas de mierda.


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Discrepo totalmente en lo de PAcoNeptune. P-20 Termit sí que es Paco. Neptun fue diseñado en 2014-2015. Luch Design Bureau tiene muchos buenos diseños.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



El Termit es un diseño de la Guerra Fría, se hizo famoso cuando unas lanchas egipcias los usaron para hundir al destructor israelí Eilat.


----------



## Covaleda (14 Abr 2022)

Lo que viene siendo una deportación forzada en masa de toda la vida. Nada que no hayan visto antes por esas tierras, por lo visto.


----------



## mazuste (14 Abr 2022)

_*⚡Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia:

▪ El origen del fuego en el crucero "Moskva" está localizado. No hay fuego abierto. Se han detenido las explosiones de munición.

▪ El crucero "Moskva" mantiene la flotabilidad. El armamento principal de misiles no fue dañado.

▪ La tripulación fue evacuada a los buques de la Flota del Mar Negro en la zona.

▪ Se están tomando medidas para remolcar el crucero a puerto.
*_
*▪ Se está investigando la causa del incendio.*


----------



## Zhukov (14 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> A ver ...a ver....no nos revolucionemos. El CETME es como Naranjito. Le debemos respeto patrio. Pero la cuestión de fondo....es que hay que invertir mucho pero que mucho más en nuestro ejército (mejores sueldos para soldados y mandos, recuperación del servicio militar con una duración mínima de 18 meses, poner a Navantia a hacer barcos y submarinos como si no hubiera un mañana, implementar almacenes de combustible y munición en cada una de las Comunidades Autónomas, formar pilotos de drones, ...). En fin....




No hace falta leer a Sun Tzu para señalar lo obvio. Lo mejor no es armarse para la guerra, si no evitar la guerra. 

Ahora que un ejército y una marina y aviación son necesarias para tener a raya al moro. Pero soy de la opinión que nuestro complejo industrial militar es eso, más industria que militar para crear puestos de trabajo y trincar comisiones que para la defensa.

A tomar por culo la OTAN y aliarnos con Rusia o al menos mantenernos neutrales y comprar armas a Rusia. Para lo que necesitamos hay que mirar el coste-beneficio.


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> O puede que los rusos facilitaran su ataque porque necesitaran un " barco - martir " como El Maine



Esa es la mentalidad y el proceder de los judios y los anglos, no la de los rusos.


----------



## Covaleda (14 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Las razones de la OTAN, de Biden y sus jefes de Wall Street?...cualquier disparate con tal de que les cuadre con sus agendas de mierda.



Ya.
Ahora, motivos reales, ¿algo serio, que se pueda interpretar en términos reales?


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Es que la mera sugerencia ya suena a disparate. Nada que sorprenda en estos días en el Foro, pero esto en concreto me ha llamado la atención.
> Insisto,
> ¿Razones reales, algo que se pueda encajar mentalmente, un motivo, o cierto o verdaderamente probable, para que la Otan, así por la cara, ataque un navío ruso encerrado en el Mar Negro?
> 
> A "Europa" el tema del gas o el petróleo no sé como les irá. España prácticamente no compra ni vende nada a Rusia, no nos afecta.



A nosotros nos afectaría en los precios, básicamente. Pero parece que ha sido un accidente, según puedo ver. Gracias a Dios.

Edito para decir que Alemania, Holanda, Austria e Italia comprarían gas a los argelinos en caso de no tener gas ruso, así que tendríamos menos.


----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)

*El ministro de Defensa de Ucrania precisa que hay alrededor de 10.000 militares rusos cerca de Mariupol.*
El ministro de Defensa de *Ucrania*, Oleksí Réznikov, precisó que alrededor de* 10.000 militares rusos* están estacionados actualmente cerca de *Mariupol* y pidió a los países socios armas de largo alcance para "contener" a las fuerzas de *Moscú*.

"Podemos contenerlos, pero necesitamos asustarlos. Para ello necesitamos lanza-cohetes múltiples con un alcance de más de 40 kilómetros. Necesitamos misiles antibuque para detenerlos en *Odessa* y en el Mar Negro. Necesitamos muchos tanques, vehículos blindados y artillería de calibre 155 mm", detalló Réznikov.

El titular de la cartera de Defensa ucraniano se dirigió así a los países socios desde Hostómel, donde enfatizó que "fuerzas conjuntas" trabajan en la región del *Donbás* para "expulsar al enemigo". "Estamos en guerra, y por tanto será un asunto muy, muy sangriento", ha añadido.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Abr 2022)

Claramente, es posible que hasta fuercen la destrucción completa de la armada para que Putin se entere que hay que cerrar el mar negro hasta transinitria. Es mas, igual es necesaria la aniquilacion completa de la fuerza de invasion para que Putin se entere que ucrania debe ser invadida. En fin, cada tanque aniquilado es una victoria estrategica rusa, no lo olvidemos.



Remequilox dijo:


> Ya hay quien en base a esto (y la supuesta ayuda técnica aportada por Otan-Rumanía, para seguimiento y localización), justifican que la flota de Sebastopol nunca podrá estar a salvo mientras Ucrania tenga salida al mar (Odesa.....)
> 
> Es perfectamente posible que desde el alto mando (copado sobre todo por una visión de ejército de tierra), así como altas esfera políticas, tomar toda la costa del mar Negro (Nikolayev, Odesa, y el resto), no se viera como un objetivo "estrictamente necesario". Quizás desde la marina no lo viesen igual, y hayan "facilitado" la cosa, para forzar un poco la línea estratégica.....


----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)

*¿Qué se sabe del Moksva, el busque ruso "dañado"?*
El crucero de misiles *Moskva*, "gravemente dañado" esta madrugada, según *Ucrania* por sus misiles y según *Rusia* por un incendio, se construyó a principios de la década de 1980 en lo que entonces era la URSS.

Era el barco líder de la clase Atlant del Proyecto 1164 de la marina soviética. Inicialmente se llamó Slava, pero luego pasó a llamarse Moskva (Moscú). El principal armamento del buque de guerra son los misiles antibuque P-1000 Vulkan.

El crucero, que se convirtió en el buque insignia de la Flota del Mar Negro en 2000, desempeñó un papel clave durante la campaña militar de *Rusia* en Siria, que comenzó en 2015.


----------



## Magick (14 Abr 2022)

Estos tienen cierta confusión con el concepto "verde camuflaje":

_Ahora Ucrania está publicando fotos de vehículos civiles baleados cerca de Kiev. Silenciosamente, grupos de sabotaje de los batallones nacionales avanzaron sobre ellos. Aquí está uno de estos grupos, oficiales de inteligencia rusos desmilitarizados en la región de Kharkov.

@sashakots_


----------



## Javiser (14 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Los RPG parecen un arma formidable para combate urbano, deben de meterle proyectiles HE antipersonal o algo así.



Cierto, yo soy un experto en rpgs y lo confirmo. De hecho juego mucho al Skyrim y al witcher 3


----------



## Covaleda (14 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> A nosotros nos afectaría en los precios, básicamente. Pero parece que ha sido un accidente, según puedo ver. Gracias a Dios.



El volumen de las exportaciones de España a Rusia antes de la guerra era de menos de1% del total, y el de crudo y derivados importados de Rusia, apenas el 4%.

Por lo demás mantener que ha sido un accidente es, bueno..., pero vaya que me la sopla y bastante.

Me aburro.


----------



## crocodile (14 Abr 2022)

Mariupol: 10 días de rendición

Aquí hay algunas estadísticas sobre la rendición de los militares ucranianos en Mariupol.

▪ Noche del 3 al 4 de abril: 267 militares del batallón 503 del 36º Cuerpo de Marines de la Armada de Ucrania - MMK Ilyich (distrito de Kalmiussky).

▪ 5 de abril: 30 militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania: las inmediaciones del jardín de infancia No. 91 y el complejo Azovstal (distrito de Levoberezhny).

▪ Noche del 11 al 12 de abril: alrededor de 160 prisioneros que sobrevivieron después de un intento de ruptura hacia Zaporizhzhia, militares del 36º BRMP de la Armada de Ucrania - MMK Ilyich (distrito de Kalmiussky).

▪ 12 de abril: 1026 personas del 36º Cuerpo de Marines de la Armada de Ucrania, de los cuales 162 oficiales son MMK de Ilyich (distrito de Kalmiussky).

▪ 13 de abril: 134 infantes de marina más, incluidos 14 oficiales.

Solo en los últimos 10 días, al menos 1.600 militares ucranianos (incluidos 176 oficiales) se han rendido como parte de grandes grupos organizados.

Teniendo en cuenta las numerosas imágenes de la entrega del personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en pequeños grupos y uno por uno, las imágenes de la detención de soldados disfrazados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que, bajo la apariencia de civiles, son tratando de cruzar la línea del frente y escapar de la ciudad sitiada, es posible estimar preliminarmente el número de militares capturados en los últimos 10 días solo en la región de Mariupol Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de mil quinientos personas.

Según información del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, 2.543 militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, 14 militares de la Guardia Nacional y 116 militares del Servicio Estatal de Fronteras de Ucrania están oficialmente en cautiverio hoy.


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Ya.
> Ahora, motivos reales, ¿algo serio, que se pueda interpretar en términos reales?



Continuar la guerra, dar moral a Ucrania y obligar a Rusia a meterse en berenjenales para limpiar la afrenta, sacarla de sus casillas. Echar leña al fuego en resumen. Es lo mismo que con los ataques en territorio ruso, esto són soplos de inteligencia, el Neptune es un misil de crucero antibuque que necesita de información detallada del blanco.


----------



## Javiser (14 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Estos tienen cierta confusión con el concepto "verde camuflaje":
> 
> _Ahora Ucrania está publicando fotos de vehículos civiles baleados cerca de Kiev. Silenciosamente, grupos de sabotaje de los batallones nacionales avanzaron sobre ellos. Aquí está uno de estos grupos, oficiales de inteligencia rusos desmilitarizados en la región de Kharkov.
> 
> ...



Esos coches son para pasar desapercibidos.....en el parking de radikal


----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)

*Un escuadrón antiminas para que la vida vuelva a brotar en Bucha.*
Desde hace una semana, el escuadrón liderado por *Norislav* inspecciona las viviendas de *Bucha*, una de las ciudades más masacradas durante la *invasión rusa*, con el objetivo de detectar y destruir las miles de minas que las tropas enemigas plantaron antes de replegarse y que impiden que la vida vuelva a brotar en esta maltratada localidad, informa Efe.

A sus 23 años Norislav es el jefe de su grupo de expertos en minas, uno de los cinco que operan a diario en *Bucha* desde que fue liberada para encontrar todos estos explosivos que las tropas rusas plantaron tras cometer una de las mayores masacres contra la población civil, que se saldó con más de 400 ejecutados.

Aunque no hay datos oficiales de los explosivos que ya han sido eliminados en *Bucha*, una pequeña ciudad al oeste de Kiev, el equipo de Norislav por su cuenta detecta y destruye unas 600 cada día, asegura a Efe este joven especialista en minas originario de Lugansk, donde la guerra ya estaba presente desde 2012.


----------



## magufone (14 Abr 2022)

Alguien sabe algo sobre lo que estan diciendo del Moskva, que esta siendo remolcado hacia Sebastopol?
A ver si nos han colado otro gol...


----------



## Cosmopolita (14 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> si le han metido 2 pepinazos y K.O al buque insignia, claramente la flota del mar negro está en peligro.
> la 2º fase de la invasión ni siquiera esta produciendo un primer avance explosivo como el sucedido al comienzo de la guerra



No descartaría una mina lanzada por algún UUV. Neptun está diseñado para atacar buques hasta más o menos 5k toneladas de desplazamiento.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Abr 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Cierto, yo soy un experto en rpgs y lo confirmo. De hecho juego mucho al Skyrim y al witcher 3



No se de lo que habla.


----------



## Covaleda (14 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Continuar la guerra, dar moral a Ucrania y obligar a Rusia a meterse en berenjenales para limpiar la afrenta, sacarla de sus casillas. Echar leña al fuego en resumen. Es lo mismo que con los ataques en territorio ruso, esto són soplos de inteligencia, el Neptune es un misil de crucero antibuque que necesita de información detallada del blanco.



Para continuar la guerra no hacen falta muchos motivos, digo yo, ya que está en curso en este momento, los rusos continúan ocupando Ucrania y unos y otros se siguen dando.
Y no, no es lo mismo soplos de inteligencia que cascarle un misil a uno en un barco.


----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)

*Rusia amenaza con despliegue nuclear si Suecia y Finlandia entran en la OTAN.*
El vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de *Rusia*, Dmitri Medvédev, ha amenazado con el despliegue de armas nucleares en el Báltico si Suecia y Finlandia ingresan en la OTAN.

"Habrá que reforzar a la agrupación de fuerzas de tierra, la defensa antiaérea, desplegar importantes fuerzas navales en las aguas del golfo de Finlandia. Y en ese caso ya no se podrá hablar de un Báltico sin armas nucleares. El equilibrio debe ser restablecido", escribió el expresidente y ex primer ministro en su cuenta de Telegram.


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> El volumen de las exportaciones de España a Rusia antes de la guerra era de menos de1% del total, y el de crudo y derivados importados de Rusia, apenas el 4%.
> 
> Por lo demás mantener que ha sido un accidente es, bueno..., pero vaya que me la sopla y bastante.
> 
> Me aburro.



Es que sólo podemos conjeturar. Encima no hay ni una sola imagen del buque. Pero intuyo que no ha sido un ataque.

En el caso del gas argelino, como dije antes, otros países lo querrán en caso de no tener el ruso.


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Para continuar la guerra no hacen falta muchos motivos, digo yo, ya que está en curso en este momento, los rusos continúan ocupando Ucrania y unos y otros se siguen dando.
> Y no, no es lo mismo soplos de inteligencia que cascarle un misil a uno en un barco.



Sin información del blanco ese misil no se dispara, sí es lo mismo.


----------



## Covaleda (14 Abr 2022)

Hace ya mucho de eso. Aparte de que eso que dices es incorrecto.


----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)

*Robles hablará por teléfono con su homólogo de Ucrania sobre el envío de armamento pesado a la guerra.*
La ministra de Defensa, Margarita Robles, mantendrá este jueves un encuentro telefónico con su homólogo de *Ucrania*, Oleksii Reznikov, con el debate abierto sobre el envío de armamento pesado para las Fuerzas Armadas de *Ucrania*, que reclama Kiev.

Cuando se cumplen cincuenta días desde el comienzo de la *guerra en Ucrania*, Margarita Robles conversará esta tarde con Oleksii Reznikov, que en los últimos días ha emprendido una ronda de contacto con los países aliados, manteniendo reuniones con los responsables de Defensa de once países. A todos, Reznikov reclama que ayuden a la resistencia ucraniana frente a las tropas rusas con el suministro de armamento pesado, una vez que su solicitud de una zona de exclusión aérea ha sido rechazada por la OTAN y la UE.

El ministro ucraniano secunda de esta manera el mensaje del presidente *Volodimir Zelenski*, que hace escasas horas difundía un vídeo en su cuenta de Twitter en el que aseguraba que "sin armas adicionales, esta *guerra* se convertirá en un baño de sangre sin fin, que sembrará miseria, sufrimiento y destrucción". Según *Zelenski* "nadie detendrá a *Rusia* excepto *Ucrania* con armas pesadas".


----------



## Javiser (14 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No se de lo que habla.



Lo de, no todo el mundo es experto en rpgs como yo


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Sin información del blanco ese misil no se dispara, sí es lo mismo.



Claro, nadie dispara misiles al tun tun, en salvas, a ver si suena la flauta y le da a algo. Hasta los serbios tenían información de las rutas de los F-117 y B-2, en 1999.


----------



## magufone (14 Abr 2022)

Habra que esperar a las imágenes.
Si se confirma, ya podemos mandar oficialmente a toda la prensa a tpc.
Bueno, deberiamos haberlo hecho ya


----------



## thanos2 (14 Abr 2022)

Los vídeos de este tío son geniales.

Toda una lección para los manipuladores de los mass media.


----------



## Cui Bono (14 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania ataca con misiles Neptune el buque insignia de la Flota rusa del Mar Negro y Rusia alega un incendio.*
> El crucero misilístico *Moskva*, buque insignia de la *Flota rusa del Mar Negro*, fue alcanzado este miércoles por misiles *Neptune*, lo que causó "graves daños", anunció una fuente militar ucraniana.
> 
> El ministerio de Defensa ruso, sin embargo, informó este jueves de que el buque de* guerra *ha sufrido "un intenso fuego y la posterior detonación de municiones", y, aunque "sufrió graves daños", la tripulación pudo ser evacuada.
> ...



Al parecer estaba molestando y bravuconeando frente a Odessa. 
Al Oso Ruso, cuando se pone chulesco y tontorrón hay que apretarle un buen hostión, que aprenda que gitanaco ladrón es mucho menos que hombre blanco. 
Espero que no hayan muerto demasiados marineros por culpa de sus mandos irrespetuosos con las distancias a costa que han dictado las autoridades ukras y que los rusos han de cumplir sí o sí.


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Abr 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Lo de, no todo el mundo es experto en rpgs como yo



Al ignore soplapollas.


----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)

Madre mia,un incendio casual en un Crucero , de verdad ??? ....Los Rusos le han cogido el tranquillo a Mentir , ya lleva su flota varios "Incendios Casuales "


----------



## Zhukov (14 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Lo último en Izvestia.ru:
> 
> "..
> 
> ...




A riesgo de ser yalodecíayoista, en discusiones anteriores decía que los cruceros rusos anticuados con los misiles en rampas de lanzamiento en cubierta eran más seguros que los buques modernos en los que se apilan todos juntos en silos porque así caben más. Hay más separación entre misiles y se puede evitar que se propague el incendio.

Todavía no hemos visto los daños, pero llama la atención que un buque viejo y cuyo sistema anti incendios y medidas de seguridad eran insuficientes como se denunciaba durante años en medios rusos y que no había sido modernizado ha sufrido un incendio grave, varias explosiones, daños tan graves como para ordenar el abandono del barco, se ha quedado escorado lo que indica vía de agua, o inundaciones para evitar la explosión de la santabárbara, y se quedó al garete en un mar agitado. Y pese a todo se ha apagado el fuego y sigue a flote.

De hecho me ha sorprendido mucho, yo lo daba ya por perdido, o se hundía o ardía de roda a popa. Al final desde mi opinión de navalisto de agua dulce estaba en lo cierto. Un barco occidental habría volado en mil pedazos. 

No sé si podrán salvarlo o sale a cuenta repararlo. En condiciones de paz seguramente no, pero en tiempos de guerra igual sí que sale a cuenta, y Dios quiera que no sea necesario. Si la guerra dura más que las reparaciones, la III Guerra Mundial será general, y de no recurrir a las atómicas, larga.

Ahora a ver cuál fue la causa, porque como haya sido un ataque por sorpresa con un misil OTAN, se va a liar pardo oscuro...


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (14 Abr 2022)

Hoy por hoy, y quitándonos de cuñadeces de ambos bandos, a Rusia no le conviene seguir desangrándose en una terrible guerra de desgaste.

Desde el primer día yo ya me olía que esto no iba a ser un desfile militar hacia kiev por dos motivos: el PIB raquítico de Rusia y, lo mas importante, que ucrania tenía una retaguardia de miles de kilómetros cubierta por la OTAN, paises mas ricos e industrializados que no dudarían en surtir de provisiones y armas a Ucrania.

Aquí se subestimaron muchísimas cosas por parte del alto estado mayor ruso, y el resultado es la chapuza actual, empezando por la propia figura de celensqui (que se repetía machaconamente que se iba a pirar a las 2 horas al exilio y el país iba a quedar sin gobierno), subestimada por ser un "cómico", y terminando por la resistencia del ejército de Ucrania/población civil. Ahora han puesto al general ese de Siria que lo que provocará será mas destrucción y desgaste.

Rusia tiene que firmar la paz, Putin dimitir y convocar elecciones. Sería lo ideal, pero claro, Putin no va a abandonar el trono hasta que se muera.


----------



## frangelico (14 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Coincidencia o consecuencia con el suceso del crucero ruso?. Mirad las hora.



Bueno, es que sin el Moskva ahora los lanzamientos de misiles tendrán que ser desde fragatas o desde un Bear o un Tu-160. Que supongo que ya algunos los han hecho de ese modo, no serían todos desde el barco porque para alcanzar el Oeste de Ucrania desde el mar la cosa va muy al límite incluso pegando el barco a la costa.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (14 Abr 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Discrepo totalmente en lo de PAcoNeptune. P-20 Termit sí que es Paco. Neptun fue diseñado en 2014-2015. Luch Design Bureau tiene muchos buenos diseños.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



No le quita merito a Luch, pero que sepas que el Neptune es una copia del Kh-35 Uran Soviético.


----------



## NS 4 (14 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> A ver ...a ver....no nos revolucionemos. El CETME es como Naranjito. Le debemos respeto patrio. Pero la cuestión de fondo....es que hay que invertir mucho pero que mucho más en nuestro ejército (mejores sueldos para soldados y mandos, recuperación del servicio militar con una duración mínima de 18 meses, poner a Navantia a hacer barcos y submarinos como si no hubiera un mañana, implementar almacenes de combustible y munición en cada una de las Comunidades Autónomas, formar pilotos de drones, ...). En fin....



BRIPAC




PN

Ver archivo adjunto 1024842


----------



## Magick (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## tomasjos (14 Abr 2022)

Zhukov, no se como está la mar hoy, pero no me consta que aguas tan someras como las del mar Negro den para mar agitada. El resto del post se lo compró.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (14 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Los RPG parecen un arma formidable para combate urbano, deben de meterle proyectiles HE antipersonal o algo así.



Lo son, los RPG-7 tienen a su disposición multitud de diferentes cabezas según su cometido, incluso termobáricas.


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Abr 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Hoy por hoy, y quitándonos de cuñadeces de ambos bandos, a Rusia no le conviene seguir desangrándose en una terrible guerra de desgaste.
> 
> Desde el primer día yo ya me olía que esto no iba a ser un desfile militar hacia kiev por dos motivos: el PIB raquítico de Rusia y, lo mas importante, que ucrania tenía una retaguardia de miles de kilómetros cubierta por la OTAN, paises mas ricos e industrializados que no dudarían en surtir de provisiones y armas a Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Lamentablemente la única que se está desgastando es Ucrania y las maltrechas economías europeas.

La guerra será larga.


----------



## Von Rudel (14 Abr 2022)

Recuerdo que lo que se la haga a Rusia ahora esta se la nos la va a devolver en el futuro como Vietnam, Afganistan y otro sin fin de conflictos nos han demostrado.


Vamos a una escalada belica que no me gusta nada.


Por ejemplo los Moros nos declaran una guerra por Ceuta y Melilla y los Rusos empiezan a pasar a los moros cientos de misiles cruceros y armas antitanque. Por no hablar que con que nos reconozcan ceuta y Mellila como ciudades ocupadas, nos da un golpe de muerte.


Así que menos belicosidad y esperemos que esta guerra la gane Rusia cuanto antes. Sobre todo para que se destruya este engendro totalitario y ultraliberal y globalista que es la Unión Europea.


responsable de la ruina de España.


----------



## Covaleda (14 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Sin información del blanco ese misil no se dispara, sí es lo mismo.



Es o era un barco y bien grande, cualquiera con una aplicación en el móvil puede saber donde está.
Y los que han disparado el misil digo yo que algo sabrán de como se hace. Supongo, vaya.


----------



## Evangelion (14 Abr 2022)

Incendio casual descargando municion el clase Aligator de desembarco en Berdiansk.
Incendio casual lo depositos de municion de Belgorod
Incendio casual los depositos de combustible de Belgorod
Incendio casual el del crucero Moskva.
Todo es casual....me lo creo...por tanto me creo que la "operacion especial" rusa en Ucrania está gafada y contra las fuerzas del tarot y del horoscopo no se puede luchar mejor retirarse.


----------



## Discordante (14 Abr 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> responsable de la ruina de España.



El responsable de la ruina de España es España y hasta que no lo querais entender no va a cambiar nada en la puta vida.


----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)

Estos rusos no dicen una verdad ni equivocándose, madre mía!


----------



## Bishop (14 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo no soy de conspiranociones *ni CM foriles, pero desde que empezó lo de ucrania, es un bombardeo constante de hilos contra rusia. Hay varios foreros en concreto que están 24h colgando propaganda otaniana, y la repiten en todos los hilos, yo que no ignoro a ningún forero, empiezo a sospechar*. O son niños rata con el cerebro lavado por parte la otan, o no me lo explico.
> 
> 
> 
> Pero para hacer todo eso que dices, necesitas control territorial.



Yo creo que ya lo estás razonando tú mismo. ¿Cuando hemos tenido *a este nivel*: avalanchas de pomperos, reactivación de cuentas con lustros sin uso, amén de foreros que *ametrallan* *siempre defendiendo la postura oficial* (ojo, no una determinada ideología o postura personal), sea cual sea por incongruente que parezca? Con temas estrellas de actualidad en que hay que "defender la causa". Amplio uso de consignas, de palabras claves repetidas machaconamente, de técnicas refinadas de asalto foril al mismo tiempo que de saturación con propaganda burda y pueril. ¿Qué más indicios quieres?

Y eso no quiere decir que no los hay del "otro bando", evidentemente.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (14 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Lamentablemente la única que se está desgastando es Ucrania y las maltrechas economías europeas.
> 
> La guerra será larga.



Si, si, claro.

Materias primas las tiene todo el mundo, la tecnología para extraer esas materias primas solo la tiene Europa, Norteamérica y el lejano oriente.


----------



## alnitak (14 Abr 2022)

por eso le pen arriesando muchisimo esta abogando porque europa se oonga del lado de rusia y mande a un y usa a tomar por culo




Expected dijo:


> Pues como no creemos el Burbupartido


----------



## asakopako (14 Abr 2022)

Ahora es cuando sacarán los barcos buenos.


----------



## Gotthard (14 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es que sólo podemos conjeturar. Encima no hay ni una sola imagen del buque. Pero intuyo que no ha sido un ataque.
> 
> En el caso del gas argelino, como dije antes, otros países lo querrán en caso de no tener el ruso.



Eso es lo que mas intriga. Ni una puñetera foto del barco, supuestamente la mayor presa cobrada por el ejercito ucraniano.... y ni una puta foto, mientras que para dos T72 de 60 años recauchutados te sirven la foto del dron, la de cerca, la cenital, la del otro angulo.... y para un puto crucero de tamaño gigantesco que puedes pillar a muchisima distancia con un teleobjetivo, ni una mala foto.


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> A riesgo de ser yalodecíayoista, en discusiones anteriores decía que los cruceros rusos anticuados con los misiles en rampas de lanzamiento en cubierta eran más seguros que los buques modernos en los que se apilan todos juntos en silos porque así caben más. Hay más separación entre misiles y se puede evitar que se propague el incendio.
> 
> Todavía no hemos visto los daños, pero llama la atención que un buque viejo y cuyo sistema anti incendios y medidas de seguridad eran insuficientes como se denunciaba durante años en medios rusos y que no había sido modernizado ha sufrido un incendio grave, varias explosiones, daños tan graves como para ordenar el abandono del barco, se ha quedado escorado lo que indica vía de agua, o inundaciones para evitar la explosión de la santabárbara, y se quedó al garete en un mar agitado. Y pese a todo se ha apagado el fuego y sigue a flote.
> 
> ...



Aunque parezca mentira, un buque antiguo es más duro de pelar que uno moderno. La fragata noruega Helge Ingstad es un ejemplo palmario; choca contra un ferrote como aquel petrolero maltés, y se va directamente a pique con un boquete de la hostia. Al petrolero no le pasó casi nada...


----------



## pgas (14 Abr 2022)

*UCRANIA ESTÁ DESTRUIDA: ASÍ SERÁ REPARADA*

*Por John Helmer, Moscú
@ bears_with


*

Es una marca de personas civilizadas que conservan y honran sus cosas viejas. Cuando las cosas se rompen, vuelven a juntar las piezas.
En el siglo XIX, los estadounidenses rurales de estados del noreste como Pensilvania hicieron esto con sus manteles, vestidos y cortinas viejos, convirtiendo los restos en colchas de retazos. A partir de varios cientos de años antes, los japoneses, al tener que vivir en una zona sísmica, tuvieron la idea de restaurar platos, tazas y ollas de cerámica rotas. En lugar de tratar de hacer que las reparaciones fueran perfectas e invisibles, inventaron el _kintsugi_ (imagen principal): este es el arte de rellenar las líneas de fractura con laca y convertir lo viejo en uno completamente nuevo.
Muy rápidamente, los japoneses convirtieron los empastes de laca baratos ( _urushi_ ) en oro ( _kintsugi_ ) y plata ( _gintsugi_ ). De esta manera, una costumbre frugal de las clases trabajadoras pobres se convirtió en un consumo ostentoso de las clases ociosas ricas.*

Ucrania es algo nuevo. Dependiendo de qué región, idioma, religión, clase e ideología se muestre, su novedad y antigüedad son discutibles. Nuevos o viejos, sin embargo, la guerra civil en el este de Ucrania desde 2014, la operación militar especial de Rusia desde el 24 de febrero y la guerra de US.- dirigida por oficiales occidentales en los sotanos de Azovstal- hasta el último ucraniano significa que el país no puede volver a armarse como antes. Ucrania tendrá que ser reparada y el daño reemplazado.

_Kintsugi_ requiere relleno de oro para las grietas reparadas (imagen principal). Es posible que este no sea el resultado ucraniano en el que insisten los estadounidenses, sus aliados alemanes y británicos, pero deben lidiar con el plan ruso después de que se completen las operaciones del campo de batalla de la Fase 2. Esto, según una fuente de Moscú que lo sabe, es que Ucrania será destruida y conservada en ese estado. "No necesitan parchearlo", dice la fuente, "necesitan mantenerlo roto".
Colorear el mapa (imagen principal) con los colores nacionales es una ilusión. Los mapas de maniobras militares publicados de ambos lados revelan objetivos tácticos con un desfase temporal, pero estos no revelan planes estratégicos.

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso, el Estado Mayor y su combinación con el presidente Vladimir Putin llamada Stavka no han anunciado cómo se verá el mapa; La declaración más reciente de Putin indica que se están tomando su tiempo para decidir. Este momento, dijo Putin el martes, “depende de la intensidad de las operaciones militares”. “Se habla mucho de que Estados Unidos está 'listo para luchar contra Rusia hasta el último ucraniano'. Esto se dice allá, y se dice aquí, y es verdad. Es la esencia de los acontecimientos actuales”.
Pero después de la pelea al último ucraniano, ¿qué hay de Ucrania?
“Nuestro trabajo”, continuó Putin, “es alcanzar todos nuestros objetivos y minimizar estas pérdidas. Y estaremos actuando tranquila y calmadamente, según el plan inicial del Cuartel General [Генеральным штабом]. He hablado de esto muchas veces. No hay necesidad de repetir todo esto en la conferencia de prensa”.
¿El mapa de Putin de Ucrania? “Las acciones en _ciertas áreas_ de Ucrania [определённых регионах Украины] solo tienen como objetivo contener al enemigo, ataques para destruir la infraestructura militar y crear condiciones para operaciones más activas en el _territorio de Donbass_ [территории Донбасса]. Mientras tanto, el objetivo de toda nuestra operación, repito lo que dije en la madrugada del 24 de febrero, es ayudar a las personas que viven en Donbass que se sienten inseparablemente unidas a Rusia y que han sido objeto de genocidio durante ocho años. La única pregunta es cómo."

*MAPA DEL CAMPO DE BATALLA DE FUENTES DE RUSIA, 13 DE ABRIL*





Click on source for enlargement and operations: https://southfront.org/

*MAPA DEL CAMPO DE BATALLA DE FUENTES DE EE. UU. Y LA OTAN, 13 DE ABRIL*





Source: https://www.understandingwar.org/
The Institute for the Study of War, Washington, DC, is directed by this group of state-funded Russia warfighters.

*MAPA DE PRONÓSTICO DE MANIOBRA DE INTELIGENCIA DE EE. UU., 13 DE ABRIL*


Click on source for enlargement and locations: https://www.nytimes.com/

Para las evaluaciones del campo de batalla de Jacques Baud, un coronel del ejército suizo con el servicio de estado mayor de la OTAN que ahora trabaja con el Centro de investigación de inteligencia francés en París (Cf2R), comience aquí . Para el análisis de Baud de cómo Ucrania llegó a este punto.
Un veterano militar canadiense con experiencia en combate de la OTAN analiza el mapa operativo de esta manera: *"Creo que el Stavka está absorbiendo a los ucranianos al dejar abiertos los corredores este-oeste* *para que no se preocupen demasiado, con razón o sin ella, por las entregas que vienen de el oeste. Los ucranianos están siendo atraídos al caldero al este del río Dniéper;* este movimiento también se alimenta de su profunda creencia en su propia propaganda: '¡los echamos de Kiev!' ¡Los hemos detenido en Kharkov y el Donbass! ¡Mariupol sigue resistiendo! También creen lo que sus entrenadores y asesores estadounidenses les han estado diciendo sobre la efectividad del armamento de la OTAN y otro tipo de apoyo. Las tonterías constantes sobre la debilidad rusa que escupen los medios y los políticos en refugios seguros aquí tampoco les sirven de nada.
“Una cosa es segura: el Stavka está solicitando reservas muy significativas mientras que los ucranianos están raspando el fondo del barril a nivel nacional e internacional para endurecer sus líneas. Una gran pelea ciertamente se está gestando ahora. ¿Habrá un ataque concertado a la logística ucraniana junto con la ofensiva en el Este? Esta es una gran posibilidad. También parece que los ucranianos están sintiendo el impacto de la escasez de combustible debido al bloqueo marítimo y los ataques rusos en todos los depósitos y existencias de combustible desde las fronteras occidentales hasta los centros del este como Dniepropetrovsk”.
“¿Qué sucede cuando el Stavka dice ¡Adelante! y todos esos ucranianos, supremacistas blancos extranjeros y mercenarios son embotellados y destruidos, a pesar de las entregas de armas? ¿Qué sucede cuando la principal táctica estadounidense para esta guerra, el establecimiento del ejército delegado que enarbola las SS y otras banderas fascistas, es derrotada abierta y rotundamente en este período de tiempo relativamente corto, un período de tiempo muy corto para una guerra librada por un ¿Ejército liderado por EE.UU. armado mejor que los estándares de equipamiento, entrenamiento y preparación de la OTAN?“

“Lo que veo son rusos rehabilitando la autoridad civil, esa es la autoridad rusa desde Kherson en el sur hasta Sumy en el norte. No creo que los gallegos acaben con Odesssa o Kharkov y Sumy. Si el ejército oriental es destruido, y cuando sea destruido, el régimen de Zelensky puede colapsar en luchas internas. Puede que lo linchen o se lo lleven antes de que lleguen los rusos.
Una fuente bien informada de Moscú con contactos cercanos entre los líderes de Donbass espera que el futuro mapa de Ucrania se aclare una vez que se hayan cerrado las próximas dos batallas importantes: la primera para Kramatorsk, la segunda para Jarkov.

*EL MAPA DEL CAMPO DE BATALLA PARA KRAMATORSK Y KHARKOV*





*El plan ruso, según el liderazgo de Donbass, es reformar Ucrania en “una confederación flexible en la que las regiones controladoras serán las regiones ortodoxas de habla rusa oriental de Kharkov, Lugansk, Donetsk, Zaporozhye, Kherson, Nikolaev, Mariupol, y Odesa.* Estarán a cargo de administraciones recién instaladas y fuerzas de seguridad reclutadas localmente, ambas controladas por Rusia. Es probable que Dniepropetrovsk, Poltava y Kremenchuk formen parte de esta alianza federal, que será lo suficientemente fuerte como para ganar las próximas elecciones presidenciales de Ucrania, reemplazando a Vladimir Zelensky”. Está previsto que el mandato de Zelensky finalice en marzo de 2024. Es probable que finalice antes.

El futuro de Kiev en esta nueva forma de gobierno federal aún está por decidir, reconocen las fuentes.
Según los líderes de Donbass, el futuro de Galicia en el oeste es convertirse en “una mini-federación de grupos nacionales étnicos en competencia: ucranianos católicos, húngaros, eslovacos, polacos, rumanos y otros. Sin salida al mar, sin recursos exportables excepto refugiados, mercenarios y niñas, bloqueada por Bielorrusia al norte y Rusia al este, la plataforma gallega de armas que Estados Unidos y Canadá han creado alrededor de Lvov será despojada de su poder político en Kiev. Con sus armas pesadas, reservas de combustible y centros de comando destruidos, estarán motivados para volver sus ideologías y sus armas personales unos contra otros. Entre ellos y el este, este plan ruso para la desmilitarización del país evitará el regreso de las amenazas masivas y las bases de la OTAN al este del río Dniéper.

*Las fuentes dicen que este no es un plan para la ruptura de la antigua Ucrania, ni es un plan para la adhesión de Novorrusia. Es un plan para “mantener a Ucrania rota”, en el que las grandes líneas de fractura se moverán hacia el oeste y se mantendrán allí.*

[*] To understand and appreciate the Japanese art of _kintsugi,_ look at this.

Trad Goo - enfasis negrita agregado -


Ucrania ya no tiene remedio, el plan politico es una anexión encubierta de Novorusia, será como Suiza o nada


----------



## fulcrum29smt (14 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Bueno, es que sin el Moskva ahora los lanzamientos de misiles tendrán que ser desde fragatas o desde un Bear o un Tu-160. Que supongo que ya algunos los han hecho de ese modo, no serían todos desde el barco porque para alcanzar el Oeste de Ucrania desde el mar la cosa va muy al límite incluso pegando el barco a la costa.



No entiendo lo que quieres decir Frangelico, el Moskva no realizaba disparos de misiles de crucero hasta donde yo se porque no los monta, sus misiles P-1000 Vulkan son puramente antibuque.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Abr 2022)

lo fundamental es el blindaje, las contramedidas y la zona de impacto; un clavo pincha lo mismo una rueda de bici que de camión.
a mi la retorica de ejque se a autoexplosionado me parece muy bien, la retorica de fase maniaca conduce a tremendos errores de calculo. Que el kahanto crea que ucrania es un ejercito pacodemier que será reventado por su enorme superioridad chatarrera, esta bien.



Cosmopolita dijo:


> No descartaría una mina lanzada por algún UUV. Neptun está diseñado para atacar buques hasta más o menos 5k toneladas de desplazamiento.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## workforfood (14 Abr 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Si, si, claro.
> 
> Materias primas las tiene todo el mundo, la tecnología para extraer esas materias primas solo la tiene Europa, Norteamérica y el lejano oriente.


----------



## mazuste (14 Abr 2022)

Chechenos capturan mercenario USAno.


----------



## NS 4 (14 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> No hace falta leer a Sun Tzu para señalar lo obvio. Lo mejor no es armarse para la guerra, si no evitar la guerra.
> 
> Ahora que un ejército y una marina y aviación son necesarias para tener a raya al moro. Pero soy de la opinión que nuestro complejo industrial militar es eso, más industria que militar para crear puestos de trabajo y trincar comisiones que para la defensa.
> 
> A tomar por culo la OTAN y aliarnos con Rusia o al menos mantenernos neutrales y comprar armas a Rusia. Para lo que necesitamos hay que mirar el coste-beneficio.



MULTIPOLARIDAD

DIVISA UNICA Y NO MANIPULABLE

LIBRE COMERCIO SIN IMPOSICIONES POR BLOQUES IDEOLOGICOS

RESPETO A LA SOBERANIA DE LOS PUEBLOS..SIN INJERENCIAS


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Abr 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Si, si, claro.
> 
> Materias primas las tiene todo el mundo, la tecnología para extraer esas materias primas solo la tiene Europa, Norteamérica y el lejano oriente.



Puede que tengas razón, veremos como evoluciona la economía rusa y a quien vende sus materias primas, estas cosas se ven a la larga.


----------



## delhierro (14 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> No le quita merito a Luch, pero que sepas que el Neptune es una copia del Kh-35 Uran Soviético.



Los ucranianos son primos de los rusos ( les guste o no ) y su ejercito y sus fabricas de armamento tienen el mismo origen. Hasta el 2014 las tenian muy paradas, pero luego con el chorro de dinero occidental las volvieron a poner en marcha. Han sido 8 años de preparación e inversión brutales. Solo hay que ver los videos del 2014 y los de ahora.

No hay forma de ver donde se ha hundido el barco, pero como no estaban atacando con cañones, carece de sentido acercarlo a la costa. Los yanquis sacaron sus barcos del mar negro porque sabrian que los ucraninos tirarian estos pepinos y al final si cuando buscan encuetran un blanco les va a dar igual nacionalidad.

Lo mismo es un accidente, pero para saber es importante el sitio.

Edito , Esta a flote y con el fuego controlado dicen los rusos. Así que saldremos de dudas.


----------



## Cui Bono (14 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> lo fundamental es el blindaje, las contramedidas y la zona de impacto; un clavo pincha lo mismo una rueda de bici que de camión.
> a mi la retorica de ejque se a autoexplosionado me parece muy bien, la retorica de fase maniaca conduce a tremendos errores de calculo. Que el kahanto crea que ucrania es un ejercito pacodemier que será reventado por su enorme superioridad chatarrera, esta bien.



*Gambito*
Un *gambito* es una apertura de ajedrez en la cual se sacrifica un peón o pieza para conseguir compensación con algún tipo de ventaja en el desarrollo.

HAGGEDRÉS, ¿Quién eres, mortal, para intentar vislumbrar la mente del gran Khan?

Gambito + finta = jake mate


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (14 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Puede que tengas razón, veremos como evoluciona la economía rusa y a quien vende sus materias primas, estas cosas se ven a la larga.



Para mi ha sido un suicidio de Rusia.

Siempre he dicho que podría haber expandido su influencia en la órbita ex-soviética al estilo chino, con comercio, economía y soft-power (del que rusia podría haber tirado mucho puesto que tiene una cultura muy rica), pero han decidido tomar como siempre la senda asiática que tanto mal les ha hecho. El resultado es que solo les queda como aliado ex-soviético a Armenia, un país pobre y remoto del cáucaso, que esta acorralado por potencia pro-turcas (ahí incluyo a Georgia que tiene buenas relaciones con Turquía).


----------



## Teuro (14 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> O Rusia utiliza todo su arsenal disponible contra la parte occidental de Ucrania o va a perder esta guerra...
> 
> Rusia esta combatiendo contra la OTAN, aunque el escenario sea el territorio Ucraniano...



Si convierten la guerra en una maratón la pierde Rusia de calle, es sencillo, ya han comprometido gran parte de su capacidad ofensiva y dan muestras de fatiga mientras la OTAN no ha ni pestañeado, es más, la OTAN está "adaptándose" a una economía de guerra que en cuanto se ponga a pleno rendimiento va a ser abrumadora para Rusia. Decían el otro día por aquí que Rusia no tenía prisa, y que para agosto haría ..... Bien, para agosto está Ucrania más militarizada que Corea del Norte.

Lo que debe hacer Rusia es cerrar esto cuanto antes y centrarse en la guerra económica, que es donde tiene más posibiliades de victoria. No es tan complicado, la OTAN y aliados son cerca de 40 países "democráticos" a los que la inflación y el descontento social va a poner en serios apuros a sus gobiernos, su estrategia es sencillamente dividirlos con el objetivo de anular las sanciones que le han impuesto.


----------



## Von Rudel (14 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Eso es lo que mas intriga. Ni una puñetera foto del barco, supuestamente la mayor presa cobrada por el ejercito ucraniano.... y ni una puta foto, mientras que para dos T72 de 60 años recauchutados te sirven la foto del dron, la de cerca, la cenital, la del otro angulo.... y para un puto crucero de tamaño gigantesco que puedes pillar a muchisima distancia con un teleobjetivo, ni una mala foto.




Es raro que no filtraran ninguna foto de satelite del barco en llamas.


O no interesa o no lo dañaron.


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Si, si, claro.
> 
> Materias primas las tiene todo el mundo, la tecnología para extraer esas materias primas solo la tiene Europa, Norteamérica y el lejano oriente.



En España sigue habiendo mucho carbón, pero claro, los pozos son prácticamente irrecuperables.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (14 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


>



Pues eso, China es la que manda, y de momento no está apoyando a Rusia. Gepolíticamente, China tiene como enemigos a los cagaplayas y a los rusos, que tratan de hacerle la pinza.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (14 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En España sigue habiendo mucho carbón, pero claro, los pozos son prácticamente irrecuperables.



No lo son, si se dejase que entrarar capitales para modernizar su extracción.

3/4 de lo mismo con el fracking.


----------



## kelden (14 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo acabo de leer en Telegram. Al parecer los P-1000 Vulkan no han sido dañados, y lo están remolcando a puerto. Pues le tocará estar en el dique seco unos cuantos meses, y a ver si sale a cuenta repararlo. No parece un ataque...



Tu piensa una cosa:

.- Si le hubieran acertao los ukros .... qué les costaba volver a acertar a los barcos que han ido a desalojar la tripulación y hacer una escabechina?
.- Si le hubieran acertao los ukros .... qué les costaba volver a acertarle y hundirlo de una puta vez?
.- Si le hubieran acertao los ukros .... qué les costaba volver a acertarles al barco que lo está remolcando y al averiado?

Como no está pasando nada de eso, dudo que le hayan acertado los ukros. O se les han acabao los misiles. Algún otro problema han tenido.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> No entiendo lo que quieres decir Frangelico, el Moskva no realizaba disparos de misiles de crucero hasta donde yo se porque no los monta, sus misiles P-1000 Vulkan son puramente antibuque.



Armamento…

Armamento• 16 P-500 Bazalt
• 8 × 8 (64) S-300F Fort (SA-N-6 Grumble)
• 2 × 20 (40) OSA-MA (SA-N-4 Gecko) SR SAm
• 1 cañón doble AK-130 de 130 mm de doble propósito
6 cañones AK-630 gatling
• 2 RBU-6000


----------



## Nicors (14 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Ya hay quien en base a esto (y la supuesta ayuda técnica aportada por Otan-Rumanía, para seguimiento y localización), justifican que la flota de Sebastopol nunca podrá estar a salvo mientras Ucrania tenga salida al mar (Odesa.....)
> 
> Es perfectamente posible que desde el alto mando (copado sobre todo por una visión de ejército de tierra), así como altas esfera políticas, tomar toda la costa del mar Negro (Nikolayev, Odesa, y el resto), no se viera como un objetivo "estrictamente necesario". Quizás desde la marina no lo viesen igual, y hayan "facilitado" la cosa, para forzar un poco la línea estratégica.....



Es una teoría un poco enrevesada pero lo cierto es que Odesa no va a ser de Rusia.


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Abr 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Para mi ha sido un suicidio de Rusia.
> 
> Siempre he dicho que podría haber expandido su influencia en la órbita ex-soviética al estilo chino, con comercio, economía y soft-power (del que rusia podría haber tirado mucho puesto que tiene una cultura muy rica), pero han decidido tomar como siempre la senda asiática que tanto mal les ha hecho. El resultado es que solo les queda como aliado ex-soviético a Armenia, un país pobre y remoto del cáucaso, que esta acorralado por potencia pro-turcas (ahí incluyo a Georgia que tiene buenas relaciones con Turquía).



Estoy de acuerdo, eso habría sido lo sensato sin duda, pero creo que han puesto en un callejón sin salida a Rusia en el aspecto politico y estratégico con Ucrania. Economicamente tienes razón, pero esta decisión no ha sido económica, ha sido politica y estratégica. No siempre las guerras són por motivos económicos exclusivamente como predica el materialismo histórico marxista...


----------



## Teuro (14 Abr 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Tercera guerra mundial, cada dia queda menos, ya la tenemos aqui, no habra salvacion, la tercera guerra mundial es inevitable.



No habrá tercera guerra mundial en el sentido de frentes y conquistas, en cuanto Rusia no pueda más no le quedará otra que amenazar con las nukes, lo que provocará 2 escenaros: Negociaciones directas EEUU-Rusia para las condiciones del armisticio o bien ataque nuclear y retroceso de la humanidad de 30.000 años.

El único escenario de guerra mundial es que China entre en acción mediante guerra convencional, en este caso si que se abrirían frentes de batalla, pero me da la impresión de que eso es improbable, China no tienen ningún interés en Europa salvo vender productos y sacar dinero, no veo a militares chinos en Ucrania luchando contra la OTAN, los únicos frentes bélicos de China serían conquistar Taiwan y someter a Japón y Corea del Sur, quizás conquistar Australia, vamos, una película muy distinta de la que hay en Europa. Curioso que en esta guerra Rusia tome el rol de l Alemania nazi y China el del Japón imperial, curioso ...


----------



## Von Rudel (14 Abr 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Pues eso, China es la que manda, y de momento no está apoyando a Rusia. Gepolíticamente, China tiene como enemigos a los cagaplayas y a los rusos, que tratan de hacerle la pinza.





Jajajajajajaja Si que Usa no es enemigo suyo que apoya la independencia de Taiwan.


Eres un paco de mierda opinando opiniones de paco y haciendo paquismo.


----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## delhierro (14 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Tu piensa una cosa:
> 
> .- Si el hubieran acertao los ukros .... qué les costaba volver a acertar a los barcos que han ido a desalojar la tripulación y hacer una escabechina?
> .- Si le hubieran acertao los ukros .... qué les costaba volver a acertarle y hundirlo de una puta vez?
> ...











Russia says fire on the Moskva missile cruiser is contained


Russia's defence ministry said on Thursday that sailors had contained a fire on board the Moskva missile cruiser, the flagship of Russia's Black Sea fleet, and that measures were being taken to tow it back to port.




www.reuters.com





Pues parece que al final los rusos pueden llevar razon. El barco no esta hundido, y lo estan remolcando. Si han sido misiles se acabaría viendo. Es imposible hoy en dia que no se fotografie, por satelite , por dron o por algun lugareño.

¿ sabotaje ? No es descartable. Hay miles de millones en juego. En realidad esta en juego el futuro de la geopolitica a nivel mundial.


----------



## la mano negra (14 Abr 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Zhukov, no se como está la mar hoy, pero no me consta que aguas tan someras como las del mar Negro den para mar agitada. El resto del post se lo compró.



Las aguas del mar Negro no son someras , ni mucho menos . Es muy corriente encontrar profundidades superiores a mil metros . Mire la batimetría de la zona y lo comprobará.


----------



## Seronoser (14 Abr 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Zhukov, no se como está la mar hoy, pero no me consta que aguas tan someras como las del mar Negro den para mar agitada. El resto del post se lo compró.



Somero somero…la profundidad media del Negro es igual que la del Mediterraneo…y por cierto es el Mar Negro quien nutre de agua al mediterraneo


----------



## Discordante (14 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


>



Quitando algunos elementos, muy importantes si, la mayoria de eso es especializacion. No es que otros paises no tengan es que no merece la pena porque seria menos eficiente ya que cada uno se ha centrado en lo que tiene ventaja competitiva. Esperemos no volver a las autarquias y bloques porque eso simplemente nos hace mas pobres a todos.

De todos modos yo ahi veo que es China quien domina las CRM no Rusia. Y el forero creo que venia a decir que la guerra para Rusia esta siendo muy costosa. Algo que no creo que nadie dude. Obviamente los peores parados son los Ucranianos.

¿Cuales creeis que son las CRM mas imporantes, y concentradas, de esa lista? El Galio es gordo (toda tecnologia inalambrica lo usa si no me equivoco) y basicamente lo produce todo China. El litio tambien y es cosa de 2 paises.


----------



## Mongolo471 (14 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


>



China va de camino al abismo de un desastre ecológico, y no se han dado cuenta todavía, con sus inventos mágicos de lluvia, nieve, etc. en la que la cagan cada vez más.


----------



## delhierro (14 Abr 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Las aguas del mar Negro no son someras , ni mucho menos . Es muy corriente encontrar profundidades superiores a mil metros . Mire la batimetría de la zona y lo comprobará.



Yo no tengo mucha idea de nautica, pero si he oido noticias de barcos mercantes hundidos en tormentas por alli. Y eran barcos grandes.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (14 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo, eso habría sido lo sensato sin duda, pero creo que han puesto en un callejón sin salida a Rusia en el aspecto politico y estratégico con Ucrania. Economicamente tienes razón, pero esta decisión no ha sido económica, ha sido politica y estratégica. No siempre las guerras són por motivos económicos exclusivamente como predica el materialismo histórico marxista...



No he dicho que la guerra haya sido económica.

Evidentemente, Ucrania, un país bastante corrupto, estaba haciendo con el ruso lo que los catalanes hacen con el español.

Ahora bien, había maneras y maneras de responder. Y nada de esto habría pasado si los antiguos países del CEI (ahí se incluye a Ucrania) se hubiesen desarrollado como hizo Polonia, las rep bálticas o Hungría. Pero claro, es otra cultura, otra manera de pensar mas asiática. Los rusos valiosos, que son los que deberían catapultar al país hacia una potencia, se marchan a Usa o a Europa, descapitalizando el país, y quedando solo una piara de oligarcas favorecidos por el gobierno, del que su presidente es el capo o jefe de todos ellos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Abr 2022)

es puto ajedrez TENET, el khan te está haciedno estrategia con inversion temporal y a menos que tengas un ci de 190 no vas a entender una reputisima mierda.

Es decir ese barco no se hunde lo que hace es emerger desde el barrio de bob esponga a la superficie a lanzar misiles sobre odesa. Ajedrez tenet.



Cui Bono dijo:


> *Gambito*
> Un *gambito* es una apertura de ajedrez en la cual se sacrifica un peón o pieza para conseguir compensación con algún tipo de ventaja en el desarrollo.
> 
> HAGGEDRÉS, ¿Quién eres, mortal, para intentar vislumbrar la mente del gran Khan?
> ...


----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## la mano negra (14 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Russia says fire on the Moskva missile cruiser is contained
> 
> 
> Russia's defence ministry said on Thursday that sailors had contained a fire on board the Moskva missile cruiser, the flagship of Russia's Black Sea fleet, and that measures were being taken to tow it back to port.
> ...



Si ha explotado la munición , el barco está condenado a hundirse . No creo que aguante llegar a puerto. Antes se hundirá en el trayecto. Lo de un accidente no me lo creo . Es un ataque exterior . Puede ser un torpedo o un misil. Lo de sabotaje lo dudo mucho. Los yanquis han hecho caza mayor. Y esto va a traer consecuencias . No me cabe la menor duda.


----------



## Michael_Knight (14 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Yo creo que ya lo estás razonando tú mismo. ¿Cuando hemos tenido *a este nivel*: avalanchas de pomperos, reactivación de cuentas con lustros sin uso, amén de foreros que *ametrallan* *siempre defendiendo la postura oficial* (ojo, no una determinada ideología o postura personal), sea cual sea por incongruente que parezca? Con temas estrellas de actualidad en que hay que "defender la causa". Amplio uso de consignas, de palabras claves repetidas machaconamente, de técnicas refinadas de asalto foril al mismo tiempo que de saturación con propaganda burda y pueril. ¿Qué más indicios quieres?
> 
> Y eso no quiere decir que no los hay del "otro bando", evidentemente.



Pero qué me estás contando, si en este hilo el 90% de los que escriben son fanáticos pro-rusos y aquí en Burbuja nostálgicos del comunismo soviético sólo teníamos a Dabuti, Xicotroll (que aquí ni entra) y a alguno más. 

Ni me imagino de dónde ha podido salir toda esta ralea de comedoritos putinianos pero Burbuja debe ser el hazme reír de los foros medios serios con las chorradas que se leen por aquí justificando la invasión rusa.


----------



## Madafaca (14 Abr 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Tuchachevsky, ese
> "agente alemán y participe de organización trotskista de carácter antisoviético"
> "postura inapropiada sobre el partido comunista" (nota de 1924)
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Pero un visionario como militar.


----------



## lectorina (14 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> El Moskva seria el primer buque de propulsión nuclear hundido de la historia?
> 
> Olvídense de pescar en el mar negro...



Según la wikipedia tiene turbinas de vapor propulsadas por gas. El kursk si que fue un submarino de propulsión nuclear que termino en el fondo.


----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)

Video de un UAV ucraniano que rastrea a los soldados rusos cuando regresan a su posición antes de atacarlos con fuego de artillería.


----------



## Discordante (14 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Que es justo lo contrario de lo que buscaban con la invasion de Ucrania, llevar la frontera a los carpatos y reducirla de los casi 2000km actuales a unos 600km.

Como ademas se sume la frontera del norte y lo de Ucrania no lo consigan van a acabar con una frontera a defender de 3000km y 2 paises "hostiles" nuevos en ella.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (14 Abr 2022)

Esta guerra lo interesante es especular a traves de la escasa información disponible. Todo se hace de cara a la galería.... el mejor barco de la flota rusa dicen uno, que si estaba obsoleto o que no se ha hundido dicen otros...

Yo creo que gran parte de estas declaraciones acabaran perjudicando al que mas mienta por la perdida de credibilidad...

Pero vete a saber... es un tipo de guerra nuevo estare transmitida por el internete....

Y a todo esto falta el ingrediente secreto del que no se habla a través de la distracción: El agotamiento de los recursos energeticos


----------



## kelden (14 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Madre mia,un incendio casual en un Crucero , de verdad ??? ....Los Rusos le han cogido el tranquillo a Mentir , ya lleva su flota varios "Incendios Casuales "



Si le han acertao un misilazo .... por qué no le han acertao el segundo y lo hunden de una puta vez?


----------



## ussser (14 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Chechenos capturan mercenario USAno.



Ya lo borraron.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (14 Abr 2022)

Y en otra dimensión, el círculo de Putin y Zelensky, y otros muchos, en los _Pandora Papers_.

*03.10.2021*

Escribe Luke Harding.

Pandora papers reveal hidden riches of Putin’s inner circle
*Pandora papers reveal hidden riches of Putin’s inner circle*

Escriben Luke Harding, Elena Loginova y Aubrey Belford.

Revealed: ‘anti-oligarch’ Ukrainian president’s offshore connections
*Revealed: ‘anti-oligarch’ Ukrainian president’s offshore connections*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Abr 2022)

lectorina dijo:


> Según la wikipedia tiene turbinas de vapor propulsadas por gas. El kursk si que fue un submarino de propulsión nuclear que termino en el fondo.



El nivel de los CM del otanfato es bastante mejorable…son así.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (14 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo acabo de leer en Telegram. Al parecer los P-1000 Vulkan no han sido dañados, y lo están remolcando a puerto. Pues le tocará estar en el dique seco unos cuantos meses, y a ver si sale a cuenta repararlo. No parece un ataque...



La logica me dice que está hundido o muy dañado. Sinó los rusos serian los primeros interesados en sacar imagenes...

Pero lo sabremos pronto...


----------



## Gotthard (14 Abr 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Es raro que no filtraran ninguna foto de satelite del barco en llamas.
> 
> 
> O no interesa o no lo dañaron.



A ver, conociendo un poquito a los rusos a mi me suena que lo que dicen que se les monto un incendio que afectó a una santabarara es mas que plausible. 

Al cabo Dmitri le toca guardia, se la hace con una petaca de medio litro de Stolichnaya, hay unas humedades que acaban montando un cortocircuito y revienta el cableado, Dimitri esta sobado, no lo ve hasta que el fuego es una cosa seria y las puertas cortafuegos no se pueden cerrar porque ya estan al rojo vivo y se han deformado. Al final tras dar cinco vueltas por los pasillos, da la alarma de fuego, pero fallan los putos aspersores y las mangueras antiincendios de 1971 en cuanto las desenrollas se cuartean, pero da igual porque la bomba de agua tampoco funciona (es lo que tiene firmar las revisiones de los ultimos 31 años sin hacer nada). El grupo de control de daños consigue llegar a las puertas estancas que no estan afectadas por el fuego y las consiguen cerrar. El cabo Dmitri se queda dentro, pero da igual porque ya se mató el solo accidentalmente al intentar sacar un hacha de un armario con una tajada como un piano de cola.

Viendo el marron y lo mal puesto que esta el incendio, el capitan, en calzoncillos, ordena el abandono del barco para salvarle el pellejo a sus marineros in extremis. El fuego acaba llegando a una santabarbara y pega el petardazo, pero las victimas son las minimas porque los marineros estan en botes o nadando en las procelosas aguas del Mar Negro. Solo quedan en el buque los de control de daños dandolo todo por la patria.

Tras varias horas de lucha el sargento ingeniero Popov consigue arreglar la bomba del agua parcheandola con pegamento, unas bridas de nylon y papel de aluminio del bocadillo que tenia para almorzar y el grupo de control de daños del buque consigue enchufar el fuego con cuatro mangueras que han tenido que ir en helicoptero a robar a la estacion de bomberos de Mariupol y logran controlar el incendio desde el crater de cinco niveles de profundidad que ha dejado en la cubierta del barco.

Mientras tanto el capitan intenta aparentar tranquilidad diciendo al almirantazgo que ha sido una cosa muy menor y que no hay de que preocuparse, mientras intenta que algun remolcador se lleve a puerto la nave.



O es el tradicional desmadre ruso o es un sabotaje de alguien comprado por los ucranianos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Abr 2022)

solo falta que en bielorrusia se libren de pvercachenko



rejon dijo:


>


----------



## Remequilox (14 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Claramente, es posible que hasta fuercen la destrucción completa de la armada para que Putin se entere que hay que cerrar el mar negro hasta transinitria. Es mas, igual es necesaria la aniquilacion completa de la fuerza de invasion para que Putin se entere que ucrania debe ser invadida. En fin, cada tanque aniquilado es una victoria estrategica rusa, no lo olvidemos.



No acabo de entender si me das la razón (en parte), o es mero sarcasmo.
Supongo que ambas dos cosas....
A ver, discrepancias estratégicas entre la marina (Nimitz) y el ejército de tierra (MacArthur) fueron públicas y notorias. De hecho, hay multitud de historiadores y analista que consideran que el hecho de que Japón hundiese casi todas las "cafeteras" (acorazados) de USA, y no portaaviones y sus grupos de apoyo, facilitó sobremanera un cambio de visión estratégica y táctica de uso de la fuerza naval, y permitió una victoria en el Pacífico.

Hace días que existe un runrun continuo de "No se puede dejar a Ucrania sin una salida propia al mar" (por Odesa), cosa que sí es una carta de interés político (Ucrania con Odesa sería "_aceptable_" para occidente), pero muy cuestionable desde una óptica militar (especialmente de la marina apostada en Sebastopol).
Nikolayev (La base de la armada ucraniana), manteniendo Jerson, está _de facto_ neutralizada. Pero Odesa no. 

Partiendo de que a ningún mando le gusta perder "juguetitos", pero que este barco era una cafetera ucraniana (fue construido en Nikolayev precisamente), que no tenía acceso adecuado a un astillero de mantenimiento, y que llevaba varios años con el plan de actualización y mantenimiento continuamente aplazado.... Y que al parecer no tenía una escolta suficiente y adecuada....
A veces hay que "perder" (invertir) para ganar algo mayor.


----------



## tomasjos (14 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Somero somero…la profundidad media del Negro es igual que la del Mediterraneo…y por cierto es el Mar Negro quien nutre de agua al mediterraneo



Pensaba que era al revés, gracias por la correccion.

Me suena lo de somero porque al parecer es muy salado, y en algún artículo había leído que debido a la poca profundidad y la sal los barcos antiguos hundidos se localizaban bien


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> No lo son, si se dejase que entrarar capitales para modernizar su extracción.
> 
> 3/4 de lo mismo con el fracking.



Los casi 5000 kilómetros de galerías que tienen los pozos asturianos están en su mayoría inundados. Con las instalaciones desmanteladas, no hay personal para ponerlos en marcha... Tal que así:







Salvo alguno que otro que ha sido convertido en museo, están todos abandonados. Al inversor le saldría más a cuenta traer carbón colombiano o australiano que reconstruir las minas, que ya es decir. Criterios de rentabilidad.


----------



## Bishop (14 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Pero qué me estás contando, si en este hilo el 90% de los que escriben son fanáticos pro-rusos y aquí en Burbuja nostálgicos del comunismo soviético sólo teníamos a Dabuti, Xicotroll (que aquí ni entra) y a alguno más.
> 
> Ni me imagino de dónde ha podido salir toda esta ralea de comedoritos putinianos pero Burbuja debe ser el hazme reír de los foros medios serios con las chorradas que se leen por aquí justificando la invasión rusa.



Ya he puesto que del otro bando también los hay. Cualquiera lo ve. Una cosa no quita la otra, que es evidente.

No es necesario ser "comunista soviético" para apoyar la postura rusa. Y si me apuras, hasta ni prorruso. La cosa no es tan simple y ya se ha comentado más de una vez.


----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> El Moskva seria el primer buque de propulsión nuclear hundido de la historia?
> 
> Olvídense de pescar en el mar negro...



Pues va a ser que no…por supuesto como intoxicador de la OTAN al ignorar…


4 turbines à gaz COGOG, 2 arbres d'hélices


----------



## frangelico (14 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> No entiendo lo que quieres decir Frangelico, el Moskva no realizaba disparos de misiles de crucero hasta donde yo se porque no los monta, sus misiles P-1000 Vulkan son puramente antibuque.



Pensaba que también lanzaba de crucero


----------



## Elimina (14 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Nadie quiere que existan los europeos. Para el expansionismo musulmán y chino sobramos los europeos pero sí le interesa la tierra que pisamos , las más fértiles del planeta y donde mejor se vive y que ya está casi despoblada . Si nos damos cuenta que 1.400 millones de chinos se apelotonan en su territorio. 120 millones de japoneses viven en una isla que es más pequeña que España, por no hablar de la increíble explosión demográfica de los africanos y resto de Asia. ¿ no es raro que sean sólo los europeos los que hayan sido adoctrinados en la esterilización y destrucción de las familias ?
> 
> El feminismo es una secta cuya única finalidad es convertir a las mujeres en eunucos . Es evidente que nos gobiernan sicarios y criminales al servicio de los enemigos por poner un ejemplo , la tan cacareada revolución de los claveles de Portugal, provocó la pérdida de las colonias africanas en las que " casualmente " ahora están en manos de los chinos. Unos países rebosantes de materias primas y que conquistaron sin necesidad de tirar ni una sola bomba.
> 
> ¿ por qué los medios de desinformación como atresmedia y mediaset ( que están en manos de chinos , judíos y musulmanes ) no informan que la verdadera razón de la guerra de Ucrania es apoderarse de sus fértiles tierras ?



Esa es tu opinión, respetable.


> Alarma entre los ucranianos porque el Gobierno quiere vender la tierra - Agrodigital
> 
> 
> Ucrania ha sido llamada, desde hace décadas, el granero de Europa, por sus grandes extensiones de tierra fértil, dedicada al cultivo de cereales. Toda esta tierra es del gobierno ucraniano y los agricultores que la trabajan desde siempre, son meros arrendatarios de la misma. Ahora el gobierno...
> ...



Ucrania, la nueva África


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Abr 2022)

Asi es, es por eso de que ese buque al ser una cafetera no sirve de proposito para que putin entienda que hay que cerrar el mar negro a ucrania, creo que habra que auto-destruir mas buques para que el mensaje cale al completo.



Remequilox dijo:


> No acabo de entender si me das la razón (en parte), o es mero sarcasmo.
> Supongo que ambas dos cosas....
> A ver, discrepancias estratégicas entre la marina (Nimitz) y el ejército de tierra (MacArthur) fueron públicas y notorias. De hecho, hay multitud de historiadores y analista que consideran que el hecho de que Japón hundiese casi todas las "cafeteras" (acorazados) de USA, y no portaaviones y sus grupos de apoyo, facilitó sobremanera un cambio de visión estratégica y táctica de uso de la fuerza naval, y permitió una victoria en el Pacífico.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guaguei (14 Abr 2022)

puede parecer una tonteria pero yo lo tendria en cuenta, y si EEUU ha querio ir de listo y se ha visto tentado a jugarsela ademas de exponer el posible uso de algun arma secreta, tipo rayo laser o energia dirigida, bien por satelite o desde avion sin tener que sobrevolar zonas complicadas, y luego ya se tenia preparada la coartada de los pobres "misiles neptun" ucranianos que hasta ahora no habian valido para nada

o alguna otra argucia para poder incendiarlo o provocar daños

Lo de que Rusia lo tenga en investigacion da que pensar


----------



## Mongolo471 (14 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los casi 5000 kilómetros de galerías que tienen los pozos asturianos están en su mayoría inundados. Con las instalaciones desmanteladas, no hay personal para ponerlos en marcha... Tal que así:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seguro que la inversión, costaría menos que el ministerio de las chorrades.


----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Tu piensa una cosa:
> 
> .- Si le hubieran acertao los ukros .... qué les costaba volver a acertar a los barcos que han ido a desalojar la tripulación y hacer una escabechina?
> .- Si le hubieran acertao los ukros .... qué les costaba volver a acertarle y hundirlo de una puta vez?
> ...



Tirando de lógica, evidentemente ha sido un accidente.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Abr 2022)

ha pasado atila y ya tiene mejor aspecto que un putingrado random



rejon dijo:


>


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Seguro que la inversión, costaría menos que el ministerio de las chorrades.



Bueno, quizá, no sabemos, han pasado mucho años, y más que modernizar habría que reconstruir. Pero también se necesita personal para trabajar en esas minas. Está claro que la cagada fue cerrarlas.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (14 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pensaba que también lanzaba de crucero



Yo diría que los P1000 además de antibuque también tienen capacidad de ataque al suelo.


----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (14 Abr 2022)

El Pravda niega la mayor (el ataque) pero luego admite entre líneas esa posibilidad.


Los demás diarios ni siquiera se atreven a eso.

Y hacen preguntas sobre por qué no habrían funcionado las defensas antimisiles.



"14 de abril de 2022 12:56 p. m.
Incendio en el crucero "Moscú": qué pasó con el buque insignia de la Flota del Mar Negro de la Federación Rusa
Qué podría pasar en el buque insignia de la Flota del Mar Negro, del que la tripulación fue evacuada por un incendio a bordo

El Ministerio de Defensa comentó la información sobre la emergencia a bordo del crucero de misiles Moskva de manera militar con moderación: “Como resultado del fuego, la munición detonó. El barco resultó seriamente dañado. La tripulación fue evacuada por completo. Se están estableciendo las razones del incidente".

Por qué, podría haber ocurrido un incendio a bordo del buque insignia de la Flota del Mar Negro.



En primer lugar, por un cortocircuito banal o "factor humano". Los expertos notan la imperfección del sistema de extinción de incendios en el barco, que se encargó en la URSS, en 1982. Al final, el incendio del único crucero portaaviones de Rusia , el Almirante Kuznetsov, también se produjo sin la participación del enemigo. Y en el "Moskva", que realizó misiones de combate en el Mar Negro, también había municiones completas a bordo. Por lo tanto, se decidió retirar a la tripulación para salvar la vida de los marineros.

Las autoridades ucranianas, por supuesto, están celebrando la gran victoria (victoria en ucraniano), compitiendo entre sí alegando que el crucero fue atacado por sus fuerzas. Pero aquí las versiones divergen. 

*Algunos dicen que Moskva fue atacado desde la costa por un misil antibuque Neptune de fabricación ucraniana. Otros, que el ataque fue de un avión con un misil guiado por radar.*

Sin embargo, Ucrania ha poseído durante mucho tiempo misiles occidentales que podrían alcanzar nuestro crucero. Por ejemplo, el 19 de enero de 2021, un avión de transporte militar C-40 Clipper de EE. UU. (pintado para parecerse a la aviación civil) entregó en secreto un lote de contenedores con carga especial a Odessa. En el momento de la descarga se encontraban en funcionamiento sistemas de interferencia activa.

Según mis fuentes en los servicios especiales, los contenedores contenían misiles antibuque Penguin, que anteriormente estaban en servicio con Noruega.

En febrero de este año, 2 semanas antes del inicio de la operación especial, el embajador de Ucrania en Londres se jactó de que el Reino Unido también suministraría misiles antibuque a Kiev. Ya después del inicio del conflicto, Washington también anunció intenciones de darle a Zelensky tales armas

*Esta es la cuestión de contra quién estamos luchando. Nuestro enemigo no son solo las tropas ucranianas y los batallones nacionales. Nos enfrentamos a toda la infraestructura de la OTAN, desde el reconocimiento espacial y aéreo hasta todo tipo de sistemas de combate, cuyos operadores (en el caso del crucero Moskva) eran muy posiblemente personas que no hablaban el idioma ucraniano.

La pregunta de por qué la defensa aérea no funcionó en Moskva, si fue un ataque con misiles, permanece abierta.*

Pero no hay duda de que ahora Kiev promoverá el estado de emergencia con el buque insignia de la Flota del Mar Negro para ahogar las noticias sobre la rendición de miles de infantes de marina ucranianos y sobre la inminente caída de Mariupol. La propia Ucrania perdió su flota en los primeros días de la operación especial. Y su buque insignia, "Sagaydachny", fue inundado por los propios ucranianos en el puerto de Nikolaev. Para que Rusia no lo consiga.

Para la Flota del Mar Negro, el crucero Moskva es, por supuesto, una pérdida significativa. Si será posible volver a ponerlo en servicio y cuándo es una pregunta abierta.

El Ministerio de Defensa hasta el momento solo ha informado de que el barco está a flote , no se ha hundido. Se han detenido las explosiones de municiones, se ha localizado el fuego, el equipo principal del cohete no ha sufrido daños. "Moskva" está siendo remolcado al puerto para su inspección.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>


----------



## Mongolo471 (14 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Bueno, quizá, no sabemos, han pasado mucho años, y más que modernizar habría que reconstruir. Pero también se necesita personal para trabajar en esas minas. *Está claro que la cagada fue cerrarlas.*



Ese es el quid de la cuestión


----------



## EGO (14 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No habrá tercera guerra mundial en el sentido de frentes y conquistas, en cuanto Rusia no pueda más no le quedará otra que amenazar con las nukes, lo que provocará 2 escenaros: Negociaciones directas EEUU-Rusia para las condiciones del armisticio o bien ataque nuclear y retroceso de la humanidad de 30.000 años.
> 
> El único escenario de guerra mundial es que China entre en acción mediante guerra convencional, en este caso si que se abrirían frentes de batalla, pero me da la impresión de que eso es improbable, China no tienen ningún interés en Europa salvo vender productos y sacar dinero, no veo a militares chinos en Ucrania luchando contra la OTAN, los únicos frentes bélicos de China serían conquistar Taiwan y someter a Japón y Corea del Sur, quizás conquistar Australia, vamos, una película muy distinta de la que hay en Europa. Curioso que en esta guerra Rusia tome el rol de l Alemania nazi y China el del Japón imperial, curioso ...



Tal vez Putin sea defenestrado por sus cloacas si no logra ninguna pequeña victoria,porque estar pasando calamidades para nada dudo yo que se lo consientan mas tiempo.


----------



## Makko (14 Abr 2022)

Jkb


----------



## mapachën (14 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo acabo de leer en Telegram. Al parecer los P-1000 Vulkan no han sido dañados, y lo están remolcando a puerto. Pues le tocará estar en el dique seco unos cuantos meses, y a ver si sale a cuenta repararlo. No parece un ataque...



De ese cacharro... visto cómo se la han colado, valen más los misiles que el propio barco, si no se han perdido vidas, lo más importante... pues que se laman las heridas y aprendan la lección.

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## la mano negra (14 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> A ver, conociendo un poquito a los rusos a mi me suena que lo que dicen que se les monto un incendio que afectó a una santabarara es mas que plausible.
> 
> Al cabo Dmitri le toca guardia, se la hace con una petaca de medio litro de Stolichnaya, hay unas humedades que acaban montando un cortocircuito y revienta el cableado, Dimitri esta sobado, no lo ve hasta que el fuego es una cosa seria y las puertas cortafuegos no se pueden cerrar porque ya estan al rojo vivo y se han deformado. Al final tras dar cinco vueltas por los pasillos, da la alarma de fuego, pero fallan los putos aspersores y las mangueras antiincendios de 1971 en cuanto las desenrollas se cuartean, pero da igual porque la bomba de agua tampoco funciona (es lo que tiene firmar las revisiones de los ultimos 31 años sin hacer nada). El grupo de control de daños consigue llegar a las puertas estancas que no estan afectadas por el fuego y las consiguen cerrar. El cabo Dmitri se queda dentro, pero da igual porque ya se mató el solo accidentalmente al intentar sacar un hacha de un armario con una tajada como un piano de cola.
> 
> ...



Ja,ja,jaaaa..... Es una historia desternillante . Me parto de la risa con sus ocurrencias pero .... NO ESTOY DE ACUERDO.
Los yanquis han guiado los misiles . Y los rusos van a tomar venganza . Estamos escalando . Esto es muy chungo.


----------



## magufone (14 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los casi 5000 kilómetros de galerías que tienen los pozos asturianos están en su mayoría inundados. Con las instalaciones desmanteladas, no hay personal para ponerlos en marcha... Tal que así:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahora mismo en Asturias solo el pozu Nicolasa esta funcionando... Y porque si no, la termica de La Pereda muerre... Andaban con su conversión para quemar biomasa... Veremos...
Son unos hdp


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Abr 2022)

QUE DICE RUSIA QUE LE MANDEIS PERRAS

PARA LOS " GUERROS DE LUZ" QUE HA ARMADO ( RUSO BURBU) EUROPA

AHORA QUE ESTAN HECHOS PRISIONEROS Y COMEN QUE NO VEAS

QUE A VER QUE COÑO PASA​


----------



## mazuste (14 Abr 2022)

Que el Zelensky le ha dicho a la mafiosa Ursula von der Luger, 
que necesita 7.000 millones de dólares al mes para pagar salarios...


Ukraine Update: Russia Threatens Nuclear Buildup in Baltic Sea


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pensaba que también lanzaba de crucero



Lo mismo creía yo.


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Ahora mismo en Asturias solo el pozu Nicolasa esta funcionando... Y porque si no, la termica de La Pereda muerre... Andaban con su conversión para quemar biomasa... Veremos...
> Son unos hdp



Lo que hicieron no tiene nombre. Y ahora se está pagando... a través del recibo de la luz.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Abr 2022)

MAS COMBATIENTES QUE ESTABA LUCHANDO POR LOS NAZIS ZIONISTAS QUE HAN SECUESTRADO UCRANIA

POR SUERTE PARA TODOS AHORA AL MENOS ESTAN VIVOS Y QUIZAS TENGAN UN NUEVO COMIENZO

PRISIONEROS MARIPOL CREO. | NO SE SI MARINES UCRANIANOS NO NAZIS |

1.4M viewsedited LINK Apr 14 at 00:32







HAY UN PROBLEMA EN DONBASS: MÁS DE TRES MIL PRISIONEROS, ESO ES SOLO EL PRINCIPIO, ESTAMOS ESPERANDO NUEVAS LLEGADAS.

La caldera del Donbass "dará a luz" a otros treinta mil como mínimo. Si el enemigo es prudente, podrían ser hasta cincuenta. La persuasión con el uso de la artillería es muy eficaz.

Tendremos que contar con la participación
 de Europa, porque tiene que alimentar a sus "guerreros de la luz".
¿O dejará Occidente a los soldados aliados en esta sabrosa situación? Necesitarían a estas personas para la guerra, pero como prisioneros de guerra, váyanse al infierno.

Veamos qué clase de amigos tiene la Ucrania moderna, cómo se comportará Occidente, ¿dará de comer a los presos o se limitará a exigir que los dejen ir? Creo que la LNRD debería aprobar leyes separadas para los presos (condiciones de reclusión, trabajo, distribución de primas y camino hacia la liberación).

No sé... Me gradué en una escuela que fue construida por prisioneros alemanes. Los niños siguen estudiando allí. ¡FUE HECHO INTELIGENTEMENTE!​


----------



## Teuro (14 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Los barcos son los nuevos tanques?
> 
> La vulnerabilidad de los barcos es manifiesta, si están a distancia del rango de misiles antibuque solo hay que separar los equipos, esconderlos y disparar. El éxito de las contramedidas se verá reducido si se ataca de diferentes frentes i bien armas a una altitud muy baja .
> 
> ...



Tenemos el ejemplo de los portaaviones norteamericanos, no hace falta hundir ninguno, con solo "inutilizar" un mastodonte que requiere más de 10.000 millones al año para manenerlo operativo es un desastre de tal calibre dificil de digerir por cualquier país. Es una pérdida inaceptable.


----------



## magufone (14 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo que hicieron no tiene nombre. Y ahora se está pagando... a través del recibo de la luz.



Error... Si tiene nombres y APELLIDOS.
Somos nosotros los que no aprendemos


----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## mazuste (14 Abr 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Ya lo borraron.


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Abr 2022)

_Vladimir Zelensky le dijo a la jefa de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, que Kiev necesita $7 mil millones al mes para pagar salarios (Bloomberg) _



@Paletik "Paletov" Pasha 

Es un puto agujero negro esta guerra y no sólo para Rusia.


----------



## Guaguei (14 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> El Pravda niega la mayor (el ataque) pero luego admite entre líneas esa posibilidad.



claro por que diran la verdad, no tienen coinstancia de un ataque pero eso no quiere decir que haya podido serlo
puede haberse posado un dron incendiario no detectado en mitad de la noche, el como yo no lo se, no soy tecnico militar, solo puedo decir chorradas
pero si creo que no han sido misiles ucranianos, y toda la tripulacion esta entera, no ha perdido flotabilidad, solo que reportan un incendio que causaron algunas detonaciones, lo que los rusos saben con seguridad no les han impactado misiles
y da la sensacion que se enteraron antes las fuerzas urkas y de la otan casi que los rusos, y lo proclamaron muy rapido

por eso hay que investigar y llevarlo a puerto para inspeccion



> Y hacen preguntas sobre por qué no habrían funcionado las defensas antimisiles.



tal vez el ataque no fue con misiles, practicamente seguro que no, esa version es la que conviene
me creo mas el dron sigiloso, la energia dirigida y hasta el rayo laser

*el espejo de Arquimedes*


----------



## otroyomismo (14 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> La INFLACIÓN y LOS TRILEROS.
> Pongamos que soy un bar y que mi botella de whisky DYC me la venden a 10€. Con esa botella, pongo 10 copas, y las cobro cada una a 10€. Es decir, coste en materias primas 10€, e ingresos de 100€. Un margen de 90€ que me dará para pagar a la camarera tetona, para mi sueldo, el local, etc... Ahora, me suben un 20% la botella del DYC...que pasa a costar 12€ al pobre hostelero. Y el pobrecito, sube las copas un 20%, al igual que la botella (ni gana ni pierde según él)...Seguro? Estamos seguros?. Hagamos lo cálculos de nuevo. Botella 12€...y cada copa 12€...que por diez copas...son 120€...ergo el margen sería de 108€... Cuando antes era de 90€!!. El hostelero, nos debería haber repercutido 20 céntimos en cada copa, y no 2€... Es decir, para el recuperar el 20% de subida que le han metido a la botella...con subirnos el 2% en cada copa, ya le pagamos nosotros la subida desorbitada del precio. Y así con todo. Cuando suben el pescado, etc...10-12%....nos están timando (o es que solo van 4 merluzas en cada camión....y por eso el transporte les afecta tanto).





Cosmopolita dijo:


> Tuchachevsky, ese
> *"agente alemán y participe de organización trotskista de carácter antisoviético"*
> 
> "postura inapropiada sobre el partido comunista" (nota de 1924)
> ...



se la colaron bien los servicios secrestos alemanes a Stalin


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Abr 2022)

ha sido un auto-sabotaje, pero tambien sirve para escalar, si se sabotajean mas buques, peude ser una jugada aun mas brillante



la mano negra dijo:


> Ja,ja,jaaaa..... Es una historia desternillante . Me parto de la risa con sus ocurrencias pero .... NO ESTOY DE ACUERDO.
> Los yanquis han guiado los misiles . Y los rusos van a tomar venganza . Estamos escalando . Esto es muy chungo.


----------



## Sinjar (14 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No habrá tercera guerra mundial en el sentido de frentes y conquistas, en cuanto Rusia no pueda más no le quedará otra que amenazar con las nukes, lo que provocará 2 escenaros: Negociaciones directas EEUU-Rusia para las condiciones del armisticio o bien ataque nuclear y retroceso de la humanidad de 30.000 años.
> 
> El único escenario de guerra mundial es que China entre en acción mediante guerra convencional, en este caso si que se abrirían frentes de batalla, pero me da la impresión de que eso es improbable, China no tienen ningún interés en Europa salvo vender productos y sacar dinero, no veo a militares chinos en Ucrania luchando contra la OTAN, los únicos frentes bélicos de China serían conquistar Taiwan y someter a Japón y Corea del Sur, quizás conquistar Australia, vamos, una película muy distinta de la que hay en Europa. Curioso que en esta guerra Rusia tome el rol de l Alemania nazi y China el del Japón imperial, curioso ...



No es el mismo rol. Ni el contexto es el mismo, ni la ideología.


----------



## Max powell (14 Abr 2022)

No encuentro el hilo que había al respecto de las consecuencias económicas de la guerra, asique lo dejo por aquí, aunque la temática sea mas bien militar que económica.

Sanciones.





La inflación de Putin.






Saludos.


----------



## Covaleda (14 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Tirando de lógica, evidentemente ha sido un accidente.



No, si por falta de fe no será, está claro.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Abr 2022)

Intel Slava Z

SOBRE EL BARCO QUE HA EXPLOTADO

LO DE QUE LOS MISILES BUENOS NO HAN EXPLOTADO SUENA COMO " QUE CONVENIENTE "

_*⚡*_Russian Ministry of Defense:

_*▪*_ The source of fire on the cruiser "Moskva" is localized. There is no open fire. Explosions of ammunition have been stopped.

_*▪*_ Cruiser "Moskva" keeps buoyancy. The main missile armament was not damaged.

_*▪*_ The crew was evacuated to the ships of the Black Sea Fleet in the area.

_*▪*_ Arrangements are being made to tow the cruiser to port.

_*▪*_ The cause of the fire is under investigation.


----------



## MiguelLacano (14 Abr 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Y, señores, esto es lo que ocurre cuando un siervo recibe órdenes de sus amos y "cambia de bando" en vivo y en directo.
> 
> Esto es histórico. No crean que es algo tan fácil de ver.
> 
> En cuanto a este repugnante hijo de puta, no se lo tengan mucho en cuenta, probablemente tiene hijos y una familia que mantener.



Mi bando es la verdad. Y España. Que ahora coincide con Rusia. Pero no soy un cretino como ustec, que baila al son de la propaganda y la mentira. La verdad es la verdad, la diga quien la diga. Y siento mucho que Rusia pierda esta guerra. Seguramente lo siento más que ustec, porque ustec es tan cretino cefaloboino que ni siquiera es capaz de darse cuenta de las implicaciones que esto tiene para el puto mundo entero. Y nada me gustaría más que estar equivocado y que Rusia sea capaz de remontar, quitarse complejos de verdad y arrasar esa cloaca que se llama Ucrania.


----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)

El crucero ruso Moskva después de ser alcanzado por un misil Neptune volcó y comenzó a hundirse. El barco sufrió graves daños y se incendió. Otros barcos intentaron ayudar a Moskva, pero una tormenta y una poderosa explosión de municiones volcaron el crucero.


----------



## Sinjar (14 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Vladimir Zelensky le dijo a la jefa de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, que Kiev necesita $7 mil millones al mes para pagar salarios (Bloomberg) _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solo en salarios. No hablemos de armamento que ahi se quintuplica el gasto por lo menos. A todas las partes les interesa que termine rápido la contienda, a excepción de Ucrania.


----------



## Kluster (14 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Vladimir Zelensky le dijo a la jefa de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, que Kiev necesita $7 mil millones al mes para pagar salarios (Bloomberg) _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Venga eurolerdos apoquinar, que la farlopa ukronazi no se paga sola.


----------



## Remequilox (14 Abr 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Zhukov, no se como está la mar hoy, pero no me consta que aguas tan someras como las del mar Negro den para mar agitada. El resto del post se lo compró.



Aguas tan someras......
Léete la wikipedia al menos, antes de postar (sobre todo y especialmente, si pretendes rebatir al un forero TAN reputado y con el escroto tan pelado como @Zhukov)









Mar Negro - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





"... tiene una superficie de 436 400 km² (sin incluir el mar de Azov), una profundidad máxima de 2212 m ..."


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> No, si por falta de fe no será, está claro.



La propaganda ucraniana es muy mala, de chiste. La conocemos desde los tiempos de la desaparecida Ukraine Today...


----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Abr 2022)

@Billy Ray te estas desmoralizando, ahora mismo eres un lastre para el resto de compañeros de la secta y no te lo van a perdonar. repite conmigo, hundir el mosca ha sido una operacio brillante del kremlin.



Billy Ray dijo:


> _Vladimir Zelensky le dijo a la jefa de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, que Kiev necesita $7 mil millones al mes para pagar salarios (Bloomberg) _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gotthard (14 Abr 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Ja,ja,jaaaa..... Es una historia desternillante . Me parto de la risa con sus ocurrencias pero .... NO ESTOY DE ACUERDO.
> Los yanquis han guiado los misiles . Y los rusos van a tomar venganza . Estamos escalando . Esto es muy chungo.



Ahora en serio.

No me cuadra, los ucranianos no tienen mimbre para hacer la cesta que dicen que han hecho, ni teniendo soporte OTAN. Tendria que haber medios OTAN directamente implicados y eso seria una gilipollez como una catedral, porque si mueren muchos marineros pones a Putin a los pies de sus halcones (que los tiene) y la respuesta es hacer desaparecer de la faz de la tierra algun objetivo estrategico de los ucranianos de forma espectacular, por ejemplo meter varios khinzales en el bunker del alto mando ucraniano en Kiev, cosa que hasta ahora se han abstenido o arrasar con infraestructuras gordas, por lo termobarico o por lo nucelar.

Es que con tirar dos pepinazos tipo Exocet a un crucero pesado como este no tiene sentido. Los misiles tienen que superar una barrera antiaerea bastante densa y con varios rangos de trabajo. Eso no lo dispara nadie porque es perder buenos misiles sin ganancia, tienes que mandarle un enjambre de al menos 20 para saturar la defensa del buque para que haya probabilidad del 99% de que uno o dos sobrevivan e impacten.

El misil que envian no es algo del otro jueves, es un vetusto Kh35 modificado por los ucros con electronica del Exocet. No es nada novedoso y cualquier buque moderno puede detectarlo e interceptarlo, pero disparado en enjambre, sigue siendo una baza.

Dicen por ahi que se uso un sistema de jamming de radar israeli. Pues bueno, como en cualquier ataque naval con misiles que se precie. La pregunta es que vehiculo era el portador del sistema de jamming y como pudo llegar a la zona sorteando las defensas de Sebastopol, que esta petado de misiles antiaereo y arrear a un jammer con un misil de seguimiento de radiación es muy facil, porque ciega todos los radares pero es facil calcular su posición y rumbo, en una operacion de los yankis el EAW siempre va en una segunda linea por detras de una serie de cazas en CAP porque los interceptores enemigos se lo van a intentar joder como prioridad absoluta.





Y por otro lado, los americanos tienen permanentemente sobre el Mar Negro un dron de reconocimiento estrategico globalhawk capaz de sacarte fotos de la almorrana desde una altura de casi 30 km. ¿Como es que no hay ni una puta foto del suceso para hundirles la moral a los ruskis?


----------



## Teuro (14 Abr 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Fijese si llevo tiempo en el foro, que cuando entré se hablaba de economía. Y aunque nunca he hablado mucho, he seguido todas las putas crisis por el foro: desde fukushima hasta la guerra, pasando por volcanes, covid y muchos octubres en los que ibamos a morir cienes de veces. Y ni incluso con el COVID (y mira que no estoy vacunado) he sentido tanto nivel de asco y de repulsión por lo que está pasando y por la manipulación asquerosa para justificar la muerte de miles y miles de personas y la destrucción de un país por mis santos cojones a manos de un dictador corrupto.



Exacto, este foró comenzó como un faro de luz ante la "exuberancia irracional de los mercados inmobiliarios" (Alan Greenspan) donde un grupo de gente era ridiculizada fuera de este ambiente por pasapiseros, bobojistas y animosas mientas que aquí se denunciaba lo que se estaba produciendo y las consecuencias económicas futuras solo por el placer de poder decir a sus compañeros de trabajo, amigos y cuñados eso de "ya lo decía yo ...". Hemos pasado de eso a vivir una sucesión de eventos como enumeras. Ya la cosa había degenerado mucho antes del covid, pero es cierto que en los últimos 10 años han venido una serie de elementos nazistoides-conspiranoicos-terraplanistas-inadaptados-doriteros que parece haber convertido este foro en el punto de encuentro de unos lunáticos.

Es repugnante la justificación de la destrucción de un país, el asesinato de su población, la masacre de su ejército con excusas vaporosas como "desnazificar" cuando es blanco y en botella una invasión para anexarse territorio al estilo hitleriano. Y sí, Putin es un dictador corrupto y Rusia carece de contrapesos democráticos para hacerle frente, en una nación democrática Putin ya hubiera tenido que ir al parlamento a somterse a una moción de censura y posible destitución por la metedura de pata, sin embargo tenemos a ministros y militares que se mean encima si Putin les mira con mala cara. Esto en la URSS no hubiera pasado nunca y cada día más Rusia se parece más a Corea del Norte que a otra cosa.


----------



## delhierro (14 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Mi bando es la verdad. Y España. Que ahora coincide con Rusia. Pero no soy un cretino como ustec, que baila al son de la propaganda y la mentira. La verdad es la verdad, la diga quien la diga. Y siento mucho que Rusia pierda esta guerra. Seguramente lo siento más que ustec, porque ustec es tan cretino cefaloboino que ni siquiera es capaz de darse cuenta de las implicaciones que esto tiene para el puto mundo entero. Y nada me gustaría más que estar equivocado y que Rusia sea capaz de remontar, quitarse complejos de verdad y arrasar esa cloaca que se llama Ucrania.



Desde el otro extremo ideologico rompo una lanza por este forero. No ha cambiado de bando. Es un tipo coherente, en el fondo le jode que los rusos no se desaten la mano de la espalda y luchen como se debe en una guerra.

A mi me llovia de todo hace 8 años, porque opinaba que dejar las cosas como las dejo Putin era un error. Y hasta el mismo Putin se ha dado cuenta de que lo era. No todos lo que hacen una critica al bando con el que más o menos simpatizan son "agente enemigos". Hay que reconocer los errores para rectificarlos, 1000 pelotas diciendo que algo va bien no cambian la realidad.

Por cierto Miguel, los rusos no estan perdiendo la guerra. Es que para Putin esto es una operación limitada, cree que es algo de presión para las negociaciones ....ya se caera del burro. Entonces veremos la guerra de verdad.


----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Abr 2022)

me pregunto como han podido rescatar a la tripulacion en esas condiciones
ok, no lo hicieron, sale mas barato lanzar un comunicado diciendo que estan todos a salvo



rejon dijo:


> El crucero ruso Moskva después de ser alcanzado por un misil Neptune volcó y comenzó a hundirse. El barco sufrió graves daños y se incendió. Otros barcos intentaron ayudar a Moskva, pero una tormenta y una poderosa explosión de municiones volcaron el crucero.


----------



## Expected (14 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Mi bando es la verdad. Y España. Que ahora coincide con Rusia. Pero no soy un cretino como ustec, que baila al son de la propaganda y la mentira. La verdad es la verdad, la diga quien la diga. Y siento mucho que Rusia pierda esta guerra. Seguramente lo siento más que ustec, porque ustec es tan cretino cefaloboino que ni siquiera es capaz de darse cuenta de las implicaciones que esto tiene para el puto mundo entero. Y nada me gustaría más que estar equivocado y que Rusia sea capaz de remontar, quitarse complejos de verdad y arrasar esa cloaca que se llama Ucrania.



Pues yo disiento, educadamente pero disiento. No creo que la arrase, porque son primos, pero que el daño colateral somos los Europeos eso también. Sólo sueño con que gane LePen...y la UE se vaya a la mierda con sus Úrsula, y demás. En nuestro país, un buen cambio de gobierno que haga como LePen y miremos más hacia el Este y menos a esa cloaca de drogadictos y pederastas que es USA.


----------



## Gotthard (14 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Vladimir Zelensky le dijo a la jefa de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, que Kiev necesita $7 mil millones al mes para pagar salarios (Bloomberg) _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coño, le sale bastante mas barato que Antonia, que necesita 70.000.


----------



## kelden (14 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Es un puto agujero negro esta guerra *y no sólo para Rusia.*



Facturan el doble por gas y petróleo desde que empezó la guerra. No se donde ves tu el agujero negro.


----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)

¿Os suena este video de antes?


----------



## Teuro (14 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> USA quiere esta guerra.. solo haybque ver como Biden se descojona
> 
> quiere que europany rusia se maten en una eacalada atomica para luego elos entrar en rusia a ocupar los pozos de gas y petroleo
> 
> ...



EEUU juega con fuego, pero supongo que lo que quiere es una derrota clara y manifiesta rusa hasta el punto de que amenace directamente con nukes, en ese caso supongo que EEUU se reunirá con Rusia para hablar del armisticio en el sentido "Mira Vladimir, tranqui, tranqui, tomate una tila y relájate, vamos a hablar de paz, ¿No tienes nada más que oferecer que amenazar con nukes?". Por eso a Rusia cuanto más se alargue la guerra peor.


----------



## delhierro (14 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Ni murio , ni dijo na de na. Se rindieron como los de MAriupol y los desembarcaron en Crimea. Deja de postear falsedades conocidas joder.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Ahora en serio.
> 
> No me cuadra, los ucranianos no tienen mimbre para hacer la cesta que dicen que han hecho, ni teniendo soporte OTAN. Tendria que haber medios OTAN directamente implicados y eso seria una gilipollez como una catedral, porque si mueren muchos marineros pones a Putin a los pies de sus halcones (que los tiene) y la respuesta es hacer desaparecer de la faz de la tierra algun objetivo estrategico de los ucranianos de forma espectacular, por ejemplo meter varios khinzales en el bunker del alto mando ucraniano en Kiev, cosa que hasta ahora se han abstenido o arrasar con infraestructuras gordas, por lo termobarico o por lo nucelar.
> 
> ...



Supongo que por ahora para no terminar siendo acusados de estar en el ajo…y tener represalias…es lo único que se me ocurre para no tener foto.


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

Lo gracioso de todo este asunto (por llamarlo de algún modo, porque no tiene ninguna gracia) es que los remeros están sosteniendo a Ucrania, a Zelendi, y a su camarilla. Vaciando sus propios stocks de armas para regalárselas (sí, REGALARSELAS) a los ucros. Arsenal pagado con dinero público. Y encima, enchufando pasta de la UE para que no colapsen.


----------



## Homero+10 (14 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Vladimir Zelensky le dijo a la jefa de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, que Kiev necesita $7 mil millones al mes para pagar salarios (Bloomberg) _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Europeos resilientes ,A PAGAR!!!


----------



## Guaguei (14 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Vladimir Zelensky le dijo a la jefa de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, que Kiev necesita $7 mil millones al mes para pagar salarios (Bloomberg) _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



venga uniros a la union que no pasa nada, ya estan todos amaestrados y muy concienciados con la causa Ucraniana, os haremos un formulario especial sin apenas requisitos


----------



## kelden (14 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Solo en salarios. No hablemos de armamento que ahi se quintuplica el gasto por lo menos. A todas las partes les interesa que termine rápido la contienda, a excepción de Ucrania.



A los rusos tampoco. Desde que empezó la guerra facturan el doble por la energía que venden y nosotros vamos de puto culo.


----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## kelden (14 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Coño, le sale bastante mas barato que Antonia, que necesita 70.000.



Al mes ... 7k al mes. Los 70k son para cinco años ...


----------



## El-Mano (14 Abr 2022)

Recordar, podéis poner subs automáticos en español.


----------



## Gotthard (14 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Supongo que por ahora para no terminar siendo acusados de estar en el ajo…y tener represalias…es lo único que se me ocurre para no tener foto.



Puede ser, puede ser, pero yo veo mas plausible que los rusos se hayan hecho ellos mismos el destrozo. El historial de accidentes de la armada rusa a lo largo de su historia es tremendo, se han hundido ellos solos a si mismos mas barcos que japoneses y alemanes. juntos y encabronaos.


----------



## VittorioValencia (14 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Vladimir Zelensky le dijo a la jefa de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, que Kiev necesita $7 mil millones al mes para pagar salarios (Bloomberg) _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Foreros a remar que hay que sostener las paguitas de Zelensky. Y al ejercito nazi.
Esto es de coña.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Abr 2022)

creo que en rusia terminaran gobernando los kadirovitas porque rusia ha retrocedido a estandares internos de brutalidad, extremismo y autoritarismo en el que kadirov se mueve como pez en el agua. Es lo que han querido. La urss como apuntas era una democracia abierta comparado con el khanato.



Teuro dijo:


> Es repugnante la justificación de la destrucción de un país, el asesinato de su población, la masacre de su ejército con excusas vaporosas como "desnazificar"* cuando es blanco y en botella una invasión para anexarse territorio al estilo hitleriano.* Y sí, Putin es un dictador corrupto y Rusia carece de contrapesos democráticos para hacerle frente, en una nación democrática Putin ya hubiera tenido que ir al parlamento a somterse a una moción de censura y posible destitución por la metedura de pata, sin embargo tenemos a ministros y militares que se mean encima si Putin les mira con mala cara.* Esto en la URSS no hubiera pasado nunca y cada día más Rusia se parece más a Corea del Norte que a otra cosa.*


----------



## Sinjar (14 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Ahora en serio.
> 
> No me cuadra, los ucranianos no tienen mimbre para hacer la cesta que dicen que han hecho, ni teniendo soporte OTAN. Tendria que haber medios OTAN directamente implicados y eso seria una gilipollez como una catedral, porque si mueren muchos marineros pones a Putin a los pies de sus halcones (que los tiene) y la respuesta es hacer desaparecer de la faz de la tierra algun objetivo estrategico de los ucranianos de forma espectacular, por ejemplo meter varios khinzales en el bunker del alto mando ucraniano en Kiev, cosa que hasta ahora se han abstenido o arrasar con infraestructuras gordas, por lo termobarico o por lo nucelar.
> 
> ...




Gran análisis. ¿No practicaras con CMANO por casualidad? Tienes bastantes conocimientos.


----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Ni murio , ni dijo na de na. Se rindieron como los de MAriupol y los desembarcaron en Crimea. Deja de postear falsedades conocidas joder.



Por precisar, los ucranianos de Snake Island no murieron, fueron capturados por los rusos y algunos ya están libertad.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Abr 2022)

,lo paga abramovich









Jersey congela 7.000 millones de dólares al oligarca Abramóvich


La policía de la isla registró varios locales «sospechosos de estar relacionados con las actividades comerciales» del magnate ruso



www.lavozdegalicia.es







VittorioValencia dijo:


> Foreros a remar que hay que sostener las paguitas de Zelensky. Y al ejercito nazi.
> Esto es de coña.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Abr 2022)

VittorioValencia dijo:


> Foreros a remar que hay que sostener las paguitas de Zelensky. Y al ejercito nazi.
> Esto es de coña.



Que conste que en mi familia siempre se creyó que la hambruna de 1941 fue por apoyar la invasión de Hitler, con el envío de alimentos, se pasó más hambre que en la guerra. Fue un desastre aquel año.


----------



## delhierro (14 Abr 2022)

Puede ocurrir sería el efecto del :

Paso del tiempo aislados.
Bombardeo continuo.
Destrucción de las armas pesadas.
Carencia de refuerzos y suministros.

En definitiva el rodillo.

Por eso los yanquis, antes de avanzar le dedican 2 o 3 meses a bombardear sin mover un soldado. Disminuye mucho las perdidas propias si tiene superioridad. Cuando avanzar , ya lo haces sobre un enemigo cansado, con pocos recursos y a veces aislado de sus mandos.


----------



## Teuro (14 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, la guerra nuclear sera muy gradual y no tiene porque llegar a la destruccion total mutua, sera un incremento progresivo, como el envio de armas por parte de la UE.
> 
> PD- Eso si, por muy tacticas y localizadas que esten, terminara todo el planeta irradiado en mayor o menor medida.



Sería un error el solo uso de una nuke. Provocaría que no menos de una treintena de países se lanzara a construir la bomba a la hora de lanzarse la primera nuke táctica. Y eso significa que en un futuro inmediato en cualqueir conflicto de barrio lanzar nukes se hará como el que lanza una granada, un desastre.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Abr 2022)

MAS COMBATIENTES QUE ESTABA LUCHANDO POR LOS NAZIS ZIONISTAS QUE HAN SECUESTRADO UCRANIA

POR SUERTE PARA TODOS AHORA AL MENOS ESTAN VIVOS Y QUIZAS TENGAN UN NUEVO COMIENZO

PRISIONEROS MARIPOL CREO. | NO SE SI MARINES UCRANIANOS NO NAZIS |

1.4M viewsedited LINK Apr 14 at 00:32


HAY UN PROBLEMA EN DONBASS: MÁS DE TRES MIL PRISIONEROS, ESO ES SOLO EL PRINCIPIO, ESTAMOS ESPERANDO NUEVAS LLEGADAS.






La caldera del Donbass "dará a luz" a otros* treinta mil como mínimo.* Si el enemigo es prudente, podrían ser hasta cincuenta mil 
La persuasión con el uso de la artillería es muy eficaz.

Tendremos que contar con la participación de Europa, porque tiene que alimentar a sus "guerreros de la luz".

¿O dejará Occidente a los soldados aliados en esta "sabrosa" situación? 

Necesitaban a estas personas para la guerra, pero como prisioneros de guerra, " que se vayan al infierno" ¿no?
video Apr 14 at 00:32





Veamos qué clase de amigos tiene la Ucrania moderna, cómo se comportará Occidente, ¿dará de comer a los presos o se limitará a exigir que los dejen ir? Creo que la LNRD debería aprobar leyes separadas para los presos (condiciones de reclusión, trabajo, distribución de primas y camino hacia la liberación).

No sé... Me gradué en una escuela que fue construida por prisioneros alemanes. Los niños siguen estudiando allí. ¡FUE HECHO INTELIGENTEMENTE!​


----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)

Si los ucranianos quieren hacer daño de verdad a los rusos, por que no cierran el gaseoducto que pasa por su pais? Segun tengo entendido, este gaseoducto pasa por jarkov y kiev. 

Eso les causaria muchos problemas a los rusos. Por que no lo hacen,?


----------



## ghawar (14 Abr 2022)

No hace falta ser un follaotan para ver que a Putín le falta un hervor, o dos. Y que lo que están haciendo en Ucrania es una puta mierda que en poco o nada va a beneficiar a los ciudadanos de ambos paises.


----------



## ccartech (14 Abr 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Se podía saber que los rusos eran unos miserables y crimínales, pero quien se iba a imaginar que todo su poderío militar era de cartón piedra joder que un país sin marina y con misiles de producción propia, Neptuno, les hundido desde tierra el buque insignia del mar Negro



Que hubieras dicho de haber visto la guerra del 82 
24 Buques fuera de combate , entre ellos 1 Portaviones, 7 hundidos a la flota Britanica con aviones de los 60. algunos fisurados, se ataco hasta con un earmacchi, avion de entrenamiento con cañones y cohetes, saliendo ileso volando entre del medio de la flota de desembarco.
Creían que entraban con una flota indestructible y en corto se dieron cuenta que estaban flotando sobre escarbadientes. 
Los submarinos si son de temer. Llevan armas tácticas y muy difícil de detectar y hundir.
Si algo dejo claro es que los buques son muy delicados ante una simple bomba y muy vulnerables.
No hay que sorprenderse el que hayan hundido 1 buque.


----------



## Covaleda (14 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La propaganda ucraniana es muy mala, de chiste. La conocemos desde los tiempos de la desaparecida Ukraine Today...



Acabo de enterarme de que ese sitio existía.
Así que fíjate tú.


----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)

No les interesa admitir que el barco se lo han hundido los ucranianos, es humillante para ellos y ademas les da moral a Ucrania, por lo que tienen que salir al paso diciendo que han tenido un accidente en el barco y se ha hundido.


----------



## explorador (14 Abr 2022)

Me descojono en la puta cara de los rusos y cómplices de 20cts, asesinos.crimínales y unos putos inútiles humillados sin fin


----------



## fulcrum29smt (14 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pensaba que también lanzaba de crucero



No, la misión principal que tenían asignados los Cruceros clase Slava era la defensa antiaérea de medio y largo alcance (S-300F) y el ataque antibuque a larga distancia contra las Task Force de la OTAN.

La currada del gráfico con los sistemas de un Slava pertenece como siempre al blog de Charly015.


----------



## Teuro (14 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> la invasion de taiwan es inminente
> 
> sabeis a donde nos va a llevar eso??
> 
> sin china (produccion) y sin rusia ( energia ).......?



Pues recesión gigantesca en occidente, paro del comercio internacional a nivel global, hambre en África y sudeste asiático y una tasa de desempleo "a la española o a la griega" en China. No se, no veo ningún beneficio. Cuidado con las guerras de ahogar unos a otros que luego no se sabe bien quiés es capaz de aguantar más tiempo la respiración.


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Puede ser, puede ser, pero yo veo mas plausible que los rusos se hayan hecho ellos mismos el destrozo. El historial de accidentes de la armada rusa a lo largo de su historia es tremendo, se han hundido ellos solos a si mismos mas barcos que japoneses y alemanes. juntos y encabronaos.



Es lo más probable, que haya sido accidental. Como en otras ocasiones en la armada soviética y rusa... o como el incendio del USS Forrestal en 1967; un cohete Zuni de los que portaba un Phantom se disparó sólo cuando estaban preparando una salida, y se lió pardísima.


----------



## Gotthard (14 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Gran análisis. ¿No practicaras con CMANO por casualidad? Tienes bastantes conocimientos.



Desde que a primeros de los 90 sacaron la primera version del Harpoon para el 286.... buen ojo, si señor.

Estoy viendo si me paso al CMO, pero a 80 merkels que va, me estoy esperando a que saquen algun bundle.


----------



## mapachën (14 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo que hicieron no tiene nombre. Y ahora se está pagando... a través del recibo de la luz.



Yo no lo veo así, y perdón por el offtopic... Lo que se está pagando en el recibo es la desvergüenza del sistema marginalista... Que hace que las hidros que producen a 5, cobren 500 en algunos casos... El carbón si produjese a 50, pongamos (que ya es más que la foto 25, y eólica 30), cobraría 500 también... Así que no tiene nada que ver con eso, sino con el sistema marginalista y a los jetas de las eléctricas metiendo aunque no haga falta 1 GW de gas en todo momento. 

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bartleby (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Acabo de enterarme de que ese sitio existía.
> Así que fíjate tú.



Incluso venía en los paquetes de Vodafone, fíjate tú...


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Yo no lo veo así, y perdón por el offtopic... Lo que se está pagando en el recibo es la desvergüenza del sistema marginalista... Que hace que las hidros que producen a 5, cobren 500 en algunos casos... El carbón si produjese a 50, pongamos (que ya es más que la foto 25, y eólica 30), cobraría 500 también... Así que no tiene nada que ver con eso, sino con el sistema marginalista y a los jetas de las eléctricas metiendo aunque no haga falta 1 GW de gas en todo momento.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk



CORRUPCION. En una palabra.


----------



## torque_200bc (14 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es lo más probable es que haya sido accidental. Como en otras ocasiones en la armada soviética y rusa... o como el incendio del USS Forrestal en 1967; un cohete Zuni de los que portaba un Phantom se disparó sólo cuando estaban preparando una salida, y se lió pardísima.



Espero que haya reventado algo solo, cosa nada rara en un buque ruso, porque que un solo misil vladimir de mierda haya dejado fuera de combate a un buque de defensa antiaerea clama al cielo.


----------



## terro6666 (14 Abr 2022)

Veo el hilo proputin principal alicaído, ha pasado algo? Alguien quiere comentar algo?


----------



## fulcrum29smt (14 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Yo diría que los P1000 además de antibuque también tienen capacidad de ataque al suelo.



No digo que no pueda ser vista la sorpresa de los Bastion/Onix, pero hasta la fecha no he leído nada al respecto. 

Ten en cuenta que el P-1000 Vulkan es bastante más antiguo que un Bastión/Onix, igual esos no pueden. De todas maneras, si el blanco esta en un puerto y tiene un eco radar grande seguramente si sería posible usarlos de ese modo, pero ya digo, solo en el puerto, no tierra firme adentro.


----------



## Covaleda (14 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Incluso venía en los paquetes de Vodafone, fíjate tú...



Ni idea, nunca he tenido nada de Vodafone.


----------



## .Kaikus (14 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> "Hunden" un barquito y se ponen tela de contentos. Estos follaukros se conforman ya con cualquier objetivo los pobres. Lo que está claro es que necesitan cosas como éstas, para intentar mantener una moral cada vez más baja.



No es cualquier objetivo, es el buque insignia de la flota del Mar Negro y los dos misiles que lo han dejado fuera de combate, seran britanicos o norteamericanos, esta operacion la ha llevado a cabo la Nato.

PD- El buque es antiguo y esta muy baqueteado, si se han cargado la propulsion, va directo al desguace.


----------



## HDR (14 Abr 2022)

El buenismo le está saliendo caro a Rusia. El Movska no era un buque de élite como quieren pintarlo, pero era un buque.

Tienen que empezar a hacer uso de la aviación. Los ucranianos están muy contentos porque no escuchan nunca el rugido de los cazas y bombarderos dándoles pasadas constantes. El lugar desde el que se hayan disparado los misiles tendría que estar arrasado desde hace tiempo. No usar la aviación es como luchar con ambas manos atadas a la espalda. Rusia puede ganar así, pero con muchísimas pérdidas.


----------



## Remequilox (14 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Que el Zelensky le ha dicho a la mafiosa Ursula von der Luger,
> que necesita 7.000 millones de dólares al mes para pagar salarios...
> 
> 
> Ukraine Update: Russia Threatens Nuclear Buildup in Baltic Sea



Ya se sabe que son unos putos mafiosos ladrones comisionistas, pero esto es ya de escándalo.
7.000 M US$ "al mes" son 84.000 M "al año", solo para pagar "pensiones y salarios de funcionarios".
Dado que el PIB de Ucrania (2020) son unos 155.000 M US$, querría decir que solo el gasto público "social" del estado de Ucrania sería de alrededor del 55 % del PIB.
VAMOS!!! Ni en Escandinavia están a este nivel. 

El gasto público total de 2020 (pensiones, salarios de funcionarios, Y TODO lo demás), fue de alrededor de 60.000.000.000 US$ (algo menos del 40 % del PIB).

Vamos, que le quieren meter a la UE una "comisión por intermediación" de al menos 2x1 (2 pa mi, 1 pa subsidios).


----------



## Teuro (14 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Absurdo es, pero también lo es que EEUU tenga casí 6.000 armas nucleares, no mires solo la paja en el ojo ajeno. Claro ejemplo por tu parte de utilizar *doble vara* de *medir, * cuando lo hacen los mios esta bien, cuando lo hacen otros ya es un escándalo.
> 
> Si realmente fueras una persona justa y equilibrada apoyarías que todas las potencias nucleares firmaran un nuevo tratado que limitara y disminuyera el número de armas nucleares disponibles.
> 
> ...



No lo menciono, pero evidentemente tan absurdo es que Rusia tenga 6.000 nukes como que las tenga EEUU. Es más, es EEUU quien firmaría su eliminación por el simple hecho de que ellos no necesitan la disuasión nuclear cuando tienen superioridad en ejército convencional, así que, si tu objetivo real es la disuación nuclear no necesitas 6.000 nukes, sino solo unos centenares. El acumular tal cantidad con capacidad de destruir el mundo es irracional propia del dueño del juego del scattergories .


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Ni idea, nunca he tenido nada de Vodafone.



Pues sí, como lo lees. Curioso cuanto menos. Sería por tener canales para los inmis, al estilo de la ProTV rumana.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Abr 2022)

no lo hacen porque sería una agresion a los paises que reciven ese gas. 



rejon dijo:


> Si los ucranianos quieren hacer daño de verdad a los rusos, por que no cierran el gaseoducto que pasa por su pais? Segun tengo entendido, este gaseoducto pasa por jarkov y kiev.
> 
> Eso les causaria muchos problemas a los rusos. Por que no lo hacen,?


----------



## mapachën (14 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> claro por que diran la verdad, no tienen coinstancia de un ataque pero eso no quiere decir que haya podido serlo
> puede haberse posado un dron incendiario no detectado en mitad de la noche, el como yo no lo se, no soy tecnico militar, solo puedo decir chorradas
> pero si creo que no han sido misiles ucranianos, y toda la tripulacion esta entera, no ha perdido flotabilidad, solo que reportan un incendio que causaron algunas detonaciones, lo que los rusos saben con seguridad no les han impactado misiles
> y da la sensacion que se enteraron antes las fuerzas urkas y de la otan casi que los rusos, y lo proclamaron muy rapido
> ...



tú eres de los que piensan que la tierra es plana no? Lo digo el temita de láser desde costa a un barco a 250 kms de costa.

Lo de un dron a 250 kms de costa también, ya tal... les han cascado un par de misilazos y ya, no te preocupes, que no lo vamos a ver salvo que nos lo quieran enseñar... los británicos algo similar tuvieron que hacer en las malvinas... de hecho, la zorra de la thatcher amenazó al presidente francés con bombardear nuclearmente buenos aires si les seguía dejando usar los exocet franceses a Argentina (les debieron de dejar de dar los códigos de lanzamiento).

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sinjar (14 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Desde que a primeros de los 90 sacaron la primera version del Harpoon para el 286.... buen ojo, si señor.



Imposible analizar todo tan bien, si no les has dado a esos simuladores jejeje. Grande!


----------



## alnitak (14 Abr 2022)

hoy he ido a renovar mi dni leton y me encuentro esta mierda...


VittorioValencia dijo:


> Foreros a remar que hay que sostener las paguitas de Zelensky. Y al ejercito nazi.
> Esto es de coña.




este tio es el puto amo... se esta descojonando de todos los europeos y aqui todos aplaudiendo


----------



## Impresionante (14 Abr 2022)

. Rusia prevendrá cualquier intento de "ralentizar" el desarrollo de su operativo militar en Ucrania por parte de Occidente


----------



## Impresionante (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (14 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> @Billy Ray te estas desmoralizando, ahora mismo eres un lastre para el resto de compañeros de la secta y no te lo van a perdonar. repite conmigo, hundir el mosca ha sido una operacio brillante del kremlin.



_hundir el mosca ha sido una operacio brillante del kremlin._


----------



## alnitak (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Remequilox (14 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> no lo hacen porque sería una agresion a los paises que reciven ese gas.



Bien que no dudó en agredir a empresas españolas en sede parlamentaria española (y fue ovacionado por los "representantes de la soberanía popular"....)


----------



## mapachën (14 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Ahora en serio.
> 
> No me cuadra, los ucranianos no tienen mimbre para hacer la cesta que dicen que han hecho, ni teniendo soporte OTAN. Tendria que haber medios OTAN directamente implicados y eso seria una gilipollez como una catedral, porque si mueren muchos marineros pones a Putin a los pies de sus halcones (que los tiene) y la respuesta es hacer desaparecer de la faz de la tierra algun objetivo estrategico de los ucranianos de forma espectacular, por ejemplo meter varios khinzales en el bunker del alto mando ucraniano en Kiev, cosa que hasta ahora se han abstenido o arrasar con infraestructuras gordas, por lo termobarico o por lo nucelar.
> 
> ...



Eres un máquina! Ingeniero de Teleco? Qué es el jamming? Y exactamente cómo funciona? Mira que yo soy electrónico pero siempre se me han hecho esas cosas complicadas, nunca las llegué a entender bien, yo siempre he evitado hacer antenas, no fabricarlas)))) Y aún así está difícil cuando metes derivadas de tensión de 5 kV/us)))

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Teuro (14 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Si esta guerra ya está aclarando muchas cosas que se daban por seguras desde hace mucho, sería la confirmación de la muerte de la guerra anfíbia frente a un enemigo tecnológicamente desarrollado.



También lo creo. Eso significa que EEUU se gasta más de 100.000 millones anuales en una flota de portaaviones que solo sirven para bombardear Afganistán y desde cierta distancia.

Mi apuesta: Los tanques, al menos el mantener 15.000 una idiotez. La aviación también podría estar en jaque con el desarrollo de drones. Al final el dron va a ser la estrella de esta confrontación, el futuro son drones, drones y más drones. Integración de "enjambres de drones" con IA que ataquen de forma coordinada. Las invasiones son cosas ya del siglo XX, hoy en día es algo desaconsejable salvo que el dictador de turno sea un carnicero.

También hecho muy en falta la prensa de guerra ¿ya no existe? ¿Ahora todo es retransmitido por los móviles de los contendientes?.


----------



## piru (14 Abr 2022)

[Hércules Poirot 2013 bis, post: 40193236, member: 121087"]

[/QUOTE]


El CHOPO, un respeto.


----------



## Gotthard (14 Abr 2022)

El ministerio de defensa de LITUANIA... ¿Y que dicen los de Portugal? A ver, a mi Putin me da patadas en los huevos, pero es que me da mas patadas que seais simples repetidores de propaganda de unos y de otros. No te mereces los veinte centimos.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (14 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No lo menciono, pero evidentemente tan absurdo es que Rusia tenga 6.000 nukes como que las tenga EEUU. Es más, es EEUU quien firmaría su eliminación por el simple hecho de que ellos no necesitan la disuasión nuclear cuando tienen superioridad en ejército convencional, así que, si tu objetivo real es la disuación nuclear no necesitas 6.000 nukes, sino solo unos centenares. El acumular tal cantidad con capacidad de destruir el mundo es irracional propia del dueño del juego del scattergories .



Ejem, ejem, preguntale a Biden y a sus asesores si renunciarían a las armas nucleares en post del desarme mundial. 

El buenismo, las buenas intenciones por desgracia, se pagan con sangre. Si vis pacem parabellum, ya lo decían los Romanos.


----------



## El-Mano (14 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Imposible analizar todo tan bien, si no les has dado a esos simuladores jejeje. Grande!



Yo jugué al escenario sirio del CMANO, que era el fácil. Los cabrones atacaban a los barcos en la costa Siria, lo demás no tenía mucho misterio. Otros escenarios eran caos absolutos y no profundice nada, el de proteger las canarias era un auténtico caos...


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> No, la misión principal que tenían asignados los Cruceros clase Slava era la defensa antiaérea de medio y largo alcance (S-300F) y el ataque antibuque a larga distancia contra las Task Force de la OTAN.
> 
> La currada del gráfico con los sistemas de un Slava pertenece como siempre al blog de Charly015.



¿Sin defensa de punto?


----------



## Teuro (14 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> ¿Tomara nota China?
> 
> Intentar tomar Taiwan puede devenir en un mar de chatarra si los taiwaneses se ponen hasta las cejas de estos misiles antibuque.



Menudo negociazo para las empresas armamentísticas, las mismas que sus productos no funcionan son las que te vienen con las nuevas soluciones. Van a subir sus acciones más que las de Apple en los últimos 15 años.


----------



## mapachën (14 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> CORRUPCION. En una palabra.



Pues parece que Perro Panchez Le ha metido el estoque a ésto... veremos en un par de meses si vuelve a alrededor de 60.

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Abr 2022)

no compares describir una realidad en uso de su palabra a cortar un gas que por contrato debes dejar pasar
le he explicado porque no corta el gas y hace muy bien en no hacerlo

De hecho yo cambiaria todas las sanciones al gas y al petroleo rusos por una zona de exclusión aérea sobre ucrania, es decir que el comercio de bienes básicos pudiera realizarse; hablo de 1º sector y mateias primas, pero cortado en seco el de manufacturas y producto tecnologico. Eso si las embajadas rusas cerradas a cal y canto ect



Remequilox dijo:


> Bien que no dudó en agredir a empresas españolas en sede parlamentaria española (y fue ovacionado por los "representantes de la soberanía popular"....)


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (14 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Esos son los guardas de la isla, que se vendieron como " Exterminados" y luego estaban vivos...

Que cruz tenemos en este país con gilipollas de tu calibre, muchacho.


----------



## piru (14 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo acabo de leer en Telegram. Al parecer los P-1000 Vulkan no han sido dañados, y lo están remolcando a puerto. Pues le tocará estar en el dique seco unos cuantos meses, y a ver si sale a cuenta repararlo. No parece un ataque...



A ver, que no es p'tanto, que estamos en Rusia: un viaje con la radial, cuatro puntos de soldadura, un par de martillazos y a navegar:




Agonías, que sois unos agonías...

t.me/tass_agency/127277


----------



## Mongolo471 (14 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo que hicieron no tiene nombre. Y ahora se está pagando... a través del recibo de la luz.



En eso nos han timado como a primos, nos vacían los pantanos, siendo lo que tiene verdadero valor, por eso sale tan caro, y han tirado térmicas de carbón, junto con nucleares, y nos vamos a la mierda con los precios.


----------



## Guaguei (14 Abr 2022)

ha mencionado FREXIT, no importa el contexto, ¿no se hace raro?, ningun otro politico europeo habia hecho algo asi


----------



## cienaga (14 Abr 2022)

Pos bueno a 500 marineros los acaban de hacer de infanteria


----------



## alexforum (14 Abr 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Sea quien sea quien haya iniciado el ataque contra un barco ruso, eso es llevar la guerra también al mar, a los submarinos nucleares y tal.
> 
> Si empiezan a volar cohetes, la liamos.
> 
> Las próximas elecciones en España ganará el voto anti EEUU y anti OTAN.



Y que partido es ese anti otan ? Existe?


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Abr 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Esa es tu opinión, respetable.
> 
> 
> Ucrania, la nueva África



Siempre ha existido el dilema de si un país es un territorio, o los inquilinos que tiene encima.

Yo recuerdo a Rajoy justificar la independencia de Cataluña o el país Vasco si así finalmente lo decidían en las urnas ( él se refería al conjunto del pueblo español , añadiendo ingenuamente que un país es lo que querían sus votantes )

Esa frase fue la que me convenció definitivamente de que había un subnormal en la presidencia España.


----------



## Teuro (14 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Notas*
> 
> Por ahora y *según comentarios*, en España no se venda nada, la caída de ventas es espectacular.
> UNO Logística alerta de la caída del consumo por los altos niveles de inflación. (13/04/2022)
> Que paséis buen fin de Semana Santa.



En mi entorno la gente no se está privando de las vacaciones de Semana Santa. Supongo que compensan ese gasto dejando de consumir cosas prescindibles.


----------



## explorador (14 Abr 2022)

Llega la confirmación desde USA, el cascarón insignia aún no se ha hundido va camino de ello, menudo bluf de ejército de crimínales y asesinos


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> [Hércules Poirot 2013 bis, post: 40193236, member: 121087"]




El CHOPO, un respeto.
[/QUOTE]

Se han olvidado de decir que el gatillo, en la posición seguro, es el mejor abre chapas de botellas (cerveza, coca-cola, etc.) que existe, al menos nosotros lo utilizábamos para eso mucho


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Julc (14 Abr 2022)

El ministerio de defensa de Wakanda dice los mismo.


----------



## .Kaikus (14 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Si escala el conflicto a niveles peores podría ser…pero está por ver. En las próximas horas tendremos una respuesta…



Terminaran pidiendo en la television rusa, voluntarios para aplastar a los ukros, al tiempo !!!.


----------



## Bishop (14 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> A "Europa" el tema del gas o el petróleo no sé como les irá. España prácticamente no compra ni vende nada a Rusia, no nos afecta.



Si se confirman los peores augurios, nos va a pillar de pleno con el gas. De carambola, sí, pero nos va a afectar de pleno.

Grazie, Antonio.


----------



## Mitrofán (14 Abr 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> ¿¿Republicano genuino??. ¿Esto que es? ¿Una pelea infantil de patio de colegio a ver quien es más republicano?.



no, dios nos libre de peleas; de hecho en españa los republicanos genuinos nos vemos obligados a ser monárquicos de paso para no contaminar nuestro republicanismo con las mamarrachadas sectarias de los republicanos españoles realmente existentes... y así desde el no es esto no esto del 6 de diciembre de 1931. y hasta ahora.


----------



## Mongolo471 (14 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Hundido o no, debe estar como el noruego de mujeres fabricado en España.


----------



## cienaga (14 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> El buenismo le está saliendo caro a Rusia. El Movska no era un buque de élite como quieren pintarlo, pero era un buque.
> 
> Tienen que empezar a hacer uso de la aviación. Los ucranianos están muy contentos porque no escuchan nunca el rugido de los cazas y bombarderos dándoles pasadas constantes. El lugar desde el que se hayan disparado los misiles tendría que estar arrasado desde hace tiempo. No usar la aviación es como luchar con ambas manos atadas a la espalda. Rusia puede ganar así, pero con muchísimas pérdidas.



para lanzar un misil antibuque no necesitas un radar con saber donde se encontrara en las ultima 9 millas del impacto es suficiente
hay una cosa llamada
*Bearing Only Launch*
Launch of a stand-off weapon with only bearing data. The missile will travel up the bearing line looking for the intended target.

ademas si el misil esta modernizado puede realizar varios cambios de rumbo preprogramdos

otra cosa es que el Crucero no llevase piquetes de radar o vete tu a saber si le estallo un misil dentro del tubo lanzador que eso ya seria la ostia


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (14 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> No, la misión principal que tenían asignados los Cruceros clase Slava era la defensa antiaérea de medio y largo alcance (S-300F) y el ataque antibuque a larga distancia contra las Task Force de la OTAN.
> 
> La currada del gráfico con los sistemas de un Slava pertenece como siempre al blog de Charly015.



Ese buque es un bastión antiaéreo, no es posible que se coma dos misiles a no ser que se enfrente a 10 ó 12 al mismo tiempo lanzados a muy corta distancia.

Torpedo o sabotaje, de ser cierta la explosión.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Abr 2022)

¡¡¡Nicht SS!!!

Por supuesto, todo se compenetra, y la ideología nazi está en todas partes, y en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania también y necesariamente. Sólo, todavía, bien incluso formalmente los prisioneros dicen: ¡¿Azov?!? ¡¡No!! No somos de allí.

649.3K LINK => 09:40
*KIEV INTENTA DESPRESTIGIAR A SUS FUERZAS ARMADAS CON VÍNCULOS CON LOS NAZIS DE AZOV.*





Las afirmaciones de que los marines ucranianos en Mariupol han (están) irrumpiendo en "Azov" son un montaje de las AFU. Cada vez que hablaba con alguno de los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos sobre Azov, se ponían a bautizar, como si estuviera hablando del diablo.

Los prisioneros ucranianos (y estarán todos) no quieren categóricamente que se les asocie con los nazis. La asociación con Azov es un problema. Todos los marines son desnudados y se les revisan los tatuajes en el primer minuto - Dios no lo quiera...

Y Kiev vincula deliberadamente a los nazis y al ejército ucraniano. En 1945, los oficiales y soldados de la Wehrmacht nos gritaron lo mismo: ¡¡¡Nicht SS!!!

Por supuesto, todo se compenetra, y la ideología nazi está en todas partes, y en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania también y necesariamente. Sólo, todavía, bien incluso formalmente los prisioneros dicen: ¡¿Azov?!? ¡¡No!! No somos de allí.
__

¡Сладков +

КИЕВ ПЫТАЕТСЯ ИЗМАЗАТЬ СВОИ ВООРУЖЕННЫЕ СИЛЫ СВЯЗЬЮ С НАЦИСТАМИ «АЗОВА».​


----------



## Guaguei (14 Abr 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> tú eres de los que piensan que la tierra es plana no? Lo digo el temita de láser desde costa a un barco a 250 kms de costa.
> 
> Lo de un dron a 250 kms de costa también, ya tal... les han cascado un par de misilazos y ya, no te preocupes, que no lo vamos a ver salvo que nos lo quieran enseñar... los británicos algo similar tuvieron que hacer en las malvinas... de hecho, la zorra de la thatcher amenazó al presidente francés con bombardear nuclearmente buenos aires si les seguía dejando usar los exocet franceses a Argentina (les debieron de dejar de dar los códigos de lanzamiento).
> 
> Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk



tu fiate, ahi esta la gracia
los rusos prefieren investigarlo


----------



## .Kaikus (14 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> ¿Raro por qué? Si no estaba en el puerto ya me dirás quién le va a hacer la foto y subirla a Internet, a los marineros del barco no creo que les dejen



Si no se hunde, lo llevan remolcado a Sevastopol, algun civil fotografiara los daños...

PD- En la Sexta dijeron que la tripulacion rusa del crucero fue rescatada por un barco turco.


----------



## Impresionante (14 Abr 2022)

Putin: _algunos clientes de países "antipáticos" ya se están retrasando en los pagos de gas a Rusia._


----------



## HUROGÁN (14 Abr 2022)

A por que irá....?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Abr 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> A por que irá....?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1024975



QUE LOS DONE A LOS PRISIONEROS DE GUERRA
PARA QUE RECONSTRUYAN


----------



## Gotthard (14 Abr 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Eres un máquina! Ingeniero de Teleco? Qué es el jamming? Y exactamente cómo funciona? Mira que yo soy electrónico pero siempre se me han hecho esas cosas complicadas, nunca las llegué a entender bien, yo siempre he evitado hacer antenas, no fabricarlas)))) Y aún así está difícil cuando metes derivadas de tensión de 5 kV/us)))
> 
> Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk



Es provocar interferencias destructivas en una señal electromagnetica, en el caso que nos ocupa, radares, pero puedes jamear cualquier onda en cualquier frecuencia si tienes el emisor adecuado.

Dos ondas en la misma frecuencia pero con la onda en fase distinta se anulan (destruyen), en eso se basa todo.




Se trata de poner un emisor de radio muy potente (normalmente es nuclear) y mediante una unidad externa transforma el chute de radiacion que provoca la fision en las frecuencias que interesan para neutralizar los modelos de radar que se tengan como objetivo.

Este es un modelo de guerra electronica americano, un EA6-B Prowler, lo que lleva en lo alto del timon de cola es la pila nuclear emisora, que hay que ponerla lo mas lejos de los operadores que van envueltos en plomo y el cristal ese anaranjado que absorbe radiacion. A dia de hoy este bonito trasto esta retirado, usan en su lugar F18 con jammer pods emisores por bateria.




La version rusa mas moderna es el SU-34 con el sistema SAP-14 Tarantul en los extremos de las alas y en el vientre.




Cuando estos pajarracos entran en acción lo que ve el del barco en su pantalla de radar es algo similar a esto.












What does the display of an electronically "jammed", radar look like compared to a radar that isn't jammed?


Answer (1 of 4): The topic is the question is way too wide. Because of the following factors: 1. digital / analog radars 2. type of antennas 3. type of displays 4. guidance types 5. any many other things. Digital radar and display on F-16 nowadays. The left screen FCR, the chevrons on the top in...



www.quora.com





El radar te permite intuir que en la parte jameada, la blanca, por ahi viene algo chungo, pero no te deja blocar nada porque esta la señal de vuelta jodida. La solucion es tirar un misil "home on jam" que se guia por la potentisima emision electromagnetica para arrimarse y destruir al emisor. Es lo primero que hay que hacer cuando la pantalla se jode. No hace falta guiarlo, ya que el misil se ira apuntando hacia la señal mas fuerte que perciba. Son misiles lentos pero muy precisos. La unica solucion para escapar de ellos es apagar el jammer.


----------



## Seronoser (14 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> El buenismo le está saliendo caro a Rusia. El Movska no era un buque de élite como quieren pintarlo, pero era un buque.
> 
> Tienen que empezar a hacer uso de la aviación. Los ucranianos están muy contentos porque no escuchan nunca el rugido de los cazas y bombarderos dándoles pasadas constantes. El lugar desde el que se hayan disparado los misiles tendría que estar arrasado desde hace tiempo. No usar la aviación es como luchar con ambas manos atadas a la espalda. Rusia puede ganar así, pero con muchísimas pérdidas.



No os pongáis nerviosos en occidente…ya lo ha dicho Putin repetidamente. No hay prisa.
Rusia perderá barcos, tanques, hombres.
Pero los repondrá, Occidente los va a pagar de una u otra manera.

El problema es que en el mundo de hoy queréis que se solucione todo en unas horas.
Rusia es diferente. Quiere un cambio profundo de Ucrania, y lo está llevando a cabo pasito a pasito, suave suavecito…

Quedan meses de limpieza. Coged sitio y disfrutad del camino


----------



## alnitak (14 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Ya se sabe que son unos putos mafiosos ladrones comisionistas, pero esto es ya de escándalo.
> 7.000 M US$ "al mes" son 84.000 M "al año", solo para pagar "pensiones y salarios de funcionarios".
> Dado que el PIB de Ucrania (2020) son unos 155.000 M US$, querría decir que solo el gasto público "social" del estado de Ucrania sería de alrededor del 55 % del PIB.
> VAMOS!!! Ni en Escandinavia están a este nivel.
> ...



los ucranianosnson jnos ladrones unos ladrones


----------



## CEMENTITOS (14 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Mi apuesta: Los tanques, al menos el mantener 15.000 una idiotez. La aviación también podría estar en jaque con el desarrollo de drones. Al final el dron va a ser la estrella de esta confrontación, el futuro son drones, drones y más drones. Integración de "enjambres de drones" con IA que ataquen de forma coordinada.



¿Ah si???
¿Y cuantos kilos de carga explosiva va a llevar cada uno de esos drones?
¿Que tamaño tiene que tener un dron kamikaze para volar con 10 Kg de explosivo?
¿Que velocidad puede desarrollar ese enjambre de 50 drones kamikazes?
¿Con que y cuanto combustible se van a mover? 
¿Durante cuanto tiempo?
¿Que ventaja tienen sobre UN UNICO misil

Teneis el hilo lleno de chorradas, de cuñadeces y de mentiras.
Sin acritud.


----------



## frangelico (14 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Ya se sabe que son unos putos mafiosos ladrones comisionistas, pero esto es ya de escándalo.
> 7.000 M US$ "al mes" son 84.000 M "al año", solo para pagar "pensiones y salarios de funcionarios".
> Dado que el PIB de Ucrania (2020) son unos 155.000 M US$, querría decir que solo el gasto público "social" del estado de Ucrania sería de alrededor del 55 % del PIB.
> VAMOS!!! Ni en Escandinavia están a este nivel.
> ...



Esa cantidad esta muy inflada , si. El estado ucraniano como mucho desrina 1500M mensuales a nóminas y algo menos a pensiones.y probablemente menos.


----------



## EGO (14 Abr 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> Pos bueno a 500 marineros los acaban de hacer de infanteria



Pues lo que le paso a los marineros alemanes en las batallas de Narvik.

A los que pudieron llegar a la costa( 2600) les metieron un entrenamiento de infanteria express y lucharon en la 3º batalla en la que derrotaron a los aliados


----------



## frangelico (14 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Ahora en serio.
> 
> No me cuadra, los ucranianos no tienen mimbre para hacer la cesta que dicen que han hecho, ni teniendo soporte OTAN. Tendria que haber medios OTAN directamente implicados y eso seria una gilipollez como una catedral, porque si mueren muchos marineros pones a Putin a los pies de sus halcones (que los tiene) y la respuesta es hacer desaparecer de la faz de la tierra algun objetivo estrategico de los ucranianos de forma espectacular, por ejemplo meter varios khinzales en el bunker del alto mando ucraniano en Kiev, cosa que hasta ahora se han abstenido o arrasar con infraestructuras gordas, por lo termobarico o por lo nucelar.
> 
> ...



Pero que puede haber sido si no? Americanos desde Turquía / Rumania con F-35 y Harpoon? Mucho riesgo para romper un barco por grande que sea


----------



## delhierro (14 Abr 2022)

> *SK: dos helicópteros de combate de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania invadieron la región de Briansk y atacaron edificios residenciales*
> Enlace corto
> 14 abril 2022 15:57
> 
> ...



Fuente rusa. Putin va a acabar teniendo problemas. Estas cosas las ve venir cualquiera, no hace falta ser teniente coronel de nada. Yo mismo dije por aquí que retirarse sin dejar unas zona colchon llevaria a ataques en Rusia.

Debería salir, decir que esto es una guerra, y movilizar sus recursos y la economia. Cuanto más tarde más costes. Quizas en breve lleguen a las fronteras de las republicas pero esto no va a acabar ahí , diga lo que diga Putin.

Ya lo dije el primer dia esto es a muerte. Occidente ha sido retado, y los anglos se toman muy en serio estas cosas. Si sales por la tv diciendo que si te tocan las pelotas lanzas nucleares, sus flotas huyen ( salieron del mar negro en masa ) pero no lo van a olvidar. Y no van a dejar que Zelenki acuerde nada.


----------



## frangelico (14 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Tenemos el ejemplo de los portaaviones norteamericanos, no hace falta hundir ninguno, con solo "inutilizar" un mastodonte que requiere más de 10.000 millones al año para manenerlo operativo es un desastre de tal calibre dificil de digerir por cualquier país. Es una pérdida inaceptable.



Tal vez por eso el más cercano de la US Navy está en el Adriático ahora mismo.


----------



## delhierro (14 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero que puede haber sido si no? Americanos desde Turquía / Rumania con F-35 y Harpoon? Mucho riesgo para romper un barco por grande que sea



Los yanquis no han lanzado nada contra el barco , en todo caso habrian compado un marinero que habria colado una radio con explosivos dejada cerda de alguna santabarbara. Es mucho más su estilo. Rusia es un sitio muy abierto o al menos lo era.


----------



## Expected (14 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Hundido o no, debe estar como el noruego de mujeres fabricado en España.





Bishop dijo:


> Si se confirman los peores augurios, nos va a pillar de pleno con el gas. De carambola, sí, pero nos va a afectar de pleno.
> 
> Grazie, Antonio.



Podemos elegir o limpiarle el sable a Vladimiro...o mirar a Cuenca con los Argelinos...o ambas. La verdad es que a Antonio ese tipo de cosas se le dan muy bien...e incluso es capaz de satisfacer a los dos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Abr 2022)

MERCENARIO BRITANICO CAPTURADO 
"THE HAPPY DAYS " ARE OVER 





PRESENTA ALGUNA CONTUSION MENOR AUTO INDUCIDA POR LA ABSTIENNCIA SUBITA DE DORITOS Y CARBOHIDRATOS
QUE LE HA DEBIDO LLEVAR GOLPERSE CON ALGO EN UN ESTADO DE LOCURA TRANSITORIA

AUN ASI PARECE BIEN DE SALUD E INCLUSO OBSE
QUE NO ES POCO SABIENDO QUE A LOS MERCENARIOS NO LES AMPARA LEY ALGUNA

Aiden Eslyn - Britain Nottingham.
An English mercenary who fought on the side of the Nazis in Mariupol.

Many lost it, but we found it. An interesting interview is coming soon.

t.me/intelslava/25211

5.9K viewsApr 14 at 15:08
​


----------



## kenny220 (14 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Tal vez por eso el más cercano de la US Navy está en el Adriático ahora mismo.



Pq no puede transitar los Dardanelos.
Pero ahí lo tienes, jodiendo.

Por cierto el FORTE se ha subido un poco más al norte de lo habitual en el mar Negro.


----------



## Guaguei (14 Abr 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> tú eres de los que piensan que la tierra es plana no? Lo digo el temita de láser desde costa a un barco a 250 kms de costa.
> 
> Lo de un dron a 250 kms de costa también, ya tal... les han cascado un par de misilazos y ya, no te preocupes, que no lo vamos a ver salvo que nos lo quieran enseñar... los británicos algo similar tuvieron que hacer en las malvinas... de hecho, la zorra de la thatcher amenazó al presidente francés con bombardear nuclearmente buenos aires si les seguía dejando usar los exocet franceses a Argentina (les debieron de dejar de dar los códigos de lanzamiento).
> 
> Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk



alrededor de unos 50-60 KM de la costa Ucraniana y Rumana segun mis fuentes, 250 km supongo que fue un decir
pero de todas formas no tiene que estar relacionado con la costa, puede ser un avion volando a gran altitud en Rumania, incluso un satelite, armas top secret, llamame flipado terraplanista
si pienso que puede ser una argucia, los misiles tampoco encaja muy bien
Y tambien puede ser un incendio sin mas, todo es posible, la prensa y la propaganda no lo decide
tampoco has mencionado lo de la energia dirigida que puede ser de muchos tipo, y me has rebatido solo lo del laser


----------



## EUROPIA (14 Abr 2022)

Interesante hilo, sobre Azovstal y las gigantes dimensiones, con tuneles, bunkeres,...


----------



## Bishop (14 Abr 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> El *principal* responsable de la ruina de España es España y hasta que no lo querais entender no va a cambiar nada en la puta vida.



Así mejor.


----------



## kerowsky1972 (14 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> [Hércules Poirot 2013 bis, post: 40193236, member: 121087"]




El CHOPO, un respeto.
[/QUOTE]
Lo pasé canutas en la mili yo que soy pequeñajo, pero no lo cambio


----------



## manodura79 (14 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



¿Con pasaporte en zona de guerra? Mercenario.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## katiuss (14 Abr 2022)

Es cierto que es lo mismo....
Pero lo mismo que hicieron los alemanes...


----------



## Cui Bono (14 Abr 2022)

Jajajajajajah juas juas juas, les da tanta vergüenza el fallo de sus sistemas antiaéreos que prefieren la historieta de que son unos idiotas con la seguridad contraincendios. 

La OTAN ya sabe que cuando quieran mandan los pájaros y aseguran la viabilidad del nuevo país hermano blanco aniquilando las hordas de gitanacos robalavadoras de la marina rusa. 

Haggedrés TENET, Si lo pones al revés, inviertiendo la variable tiempo, su flota se refuerza. No contábamos con su astusia!!


----------



## Y2sprsmthfckr (14 Abr 2022)

Vaya Vaya, al final igual tienen suerte y todo los orcos, aunque con lo trolas que son.....


----------



## delhierro (14 Abr 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Es cierto que es lo mismo....
> Pero lo mismo que hicieron los alemanes...



Si , tocales las narices a los rusos. Y al principìo se las prometieron muy felices, lo de la horda, seres inferiores torpes etc..etc.. Los Rusos tardan en entrar en calor. Luego vienen los arrepentimientos.





__





Cargando…






anna-news.info





Ya tienen liberada la fundición Lenin al completo. 1300 prisioneros solo allí.

------------

Si el barco esta a 60 incluso a menos de 200km de la costa , tendrian que cambiar todos los mandos de su flota. Tienen barcos pequeños para eso, que a los ucranianos no les queda armada. Ese crucero no tienen utilidad salvo antiaerea en esta guerra, y la antiaerea necesita que el enemigo tenga aviones. Son raros de cojones, todo esto si es cierto, claro.


----------



## Remequilox (14 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los yanquis no han lanzado nada contra el barco , en todo caso habrian compado un marinero que habria colado una radio con explosivos dejada cerda de alguna santabarbara. Es mucho más su estilo. Rusia es un sitio muy abierto o al menos lo era.



Pues no te pienses....
Obviamente, todo en plan proxi, vía subcontrata.

Los americanos, quieras o no, al final son bastante "transparentes".
En el último paquete de "ayuda humanitaria militar" por 800 M US$, iban unos cuantos "drones navales". Lo cual también puede ser una manera de formalizar y legalizar que esos drones navales ya habían sido entregados. 
Habría que saber exactamente que son esos barcos no tripulados que se anunciaron.
Pero perfectamente podría haber sucedido un falso ataque aéreo "de distracción" (con el dron turco, y un par de misiles ucranianos), mientras el ataque real fue un dron naval (que supongo no deja de ser una especie de torpedo teledirigido de larga autonomía).
Como el barco debe estar muy inclinado hacia el lado donde debió recibir el impacto, hasta que no llegue a puerto (si llega), eso no se puede analizar, y sirve decir cualquier tontería (por parte de unos u otros).


----------



## Expected (14 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Jajajajajajah juas juas juas, les da tanta vergüenza el fallo de sus sistemas antiaéreos que prefieren la historieta de que son unos idiotas con la seguridad contraincendios.
> 
> La OTAN ya sabe que cuando quieran mandan los pájaros y aseguran la viabilidad del nuevo país hermano blanco aniquilando las hordas de gitanacos robalavadoras de la marina rusa.
> 
> Haggedrés TENET, Si lo pones al revés, inviertiendo la variable tiempo, su flota se refuerza. No contábamos con su astusia!!



No tengo yo tan claro....si esos grandes consumidores de metafentaminas, llenos de negracos pistoleros zumbados....y tan amigos de los jovencitos y jovencitas en pelotas....van a tener huevos para algo.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (14 Abr 2022)

*El crucero "Moskva" está a flote y llegó a Sebastopol por su cuenta.*

El portavoz del Pentágono, John Kirby 

t.me/SolovievLive/100821


----------



## Nico (14 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Ese buque es un bastión antiaéreo, no es posible que se coma dos misiles a no ser que se enfrente a 10 o 12 al mismo tiempo lanzados a muy corta distancia.
> 
> *Torpedo o sabotaje*, de ser cierta la explosión.



No te olvides de "_accidente_". Uno de los misiles que al lanzarse explotara, causa el daño.

Los ucranianos, advertidos por USA de que el buque explotó, se adjudican un "misilazo" como parte de la propaganda de guerra.

Lo veo la opción más probable.


----------



## Sinjar (14 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> *El crucero "Moskva" está a flote y llegó a Sebastopol por su cuenta.*
> 
> El portavoz del Pentágono, John Kirby
> 
> t.me/SolovievLive/100821



Otro día triste para los otanitas.


----------



## ussser (14 Abr 2022)

Este se la está jugando.


----------



## Iskra (14 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> A riesgo de ser yalodecíayoista, en discusiones anteriores decía que los cruceros rusos anticuados con los misiles en rampas de lanzamiento en cubierta eran más seguros que los buques modernos en los que se apilan todos juntos en silos porque así caben más. Hay más separación entre misiles y se puede evitar que se propague el incendio.
> 
> Todavía no hemos visto los daños, pero llama la atención que un buque viejo y cuyo sistema anti incendios y medidas de seguridad eran insuficientes como se denunciaba durante años en medios rusos y que no había sido modernizado ha sufrido un incendio grave, varias explosiones, daños tan graves como para ordenar el abandono del barco, se ha quedado escorado lo que indica vía de agua, o inundaciones para evitar la explosión de la santabárbara, y se quedó al garete en un mar agitado. Y pese a todo se ha apagado el fuego y sigue a flote.
> 
> ...



Añado cosas (a riesgo de que no hayan salido ya). Cosas del telegram.
Con respecto al "Moskva" hay varias cuestiones que hay que tener en cuenta y que apoyan la tesis del accidente: En primer lugar el crucero fue diseñado para una vida útil de 30 años, la cual se cumplió en 2006. Ha pasado por varias reparaciones capitales, la última en el año 2017 y en ese momento hubo una fuerte discusión sobre si debería volver al servicio o no ya que los militares lo consideraban obsoleto, finalmente se decidió la reparación ¡que duró 3 años! Y que fue muy criticada por considerarla una pérdida de tiempo y recursos, si bien fue justificada por el retraso en la sustitución de los motores (ucros) de las fragatas del proyecto 22350 clase Almirante Gorshkov.
Además en el año 2009 ya sufrió un incendio importante, pero en ese momento no llevaba municiones a bordo.
Va camino de Sevastopol, de donde nunca debería haber salido. A ver si la presente Operación Especial sirve para poner orden en la industria y acabar con los intereses de los lobbies


----------



## Sinjar (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Otro día triste para los otanitas.



No llegaron todos los misiles, solo alguno perdido…no fue suficiente.


----------



## crocodile (14 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Fuente rusa. Putin va a acabar teniendo problemas. Estas cosas las ve venir cualquiera, no hace falta ser teniente coronel de nada. Yo mismo dije por aquí que retirarse sin dejar unas zona colchon llevaria a ataques en Rusia.
> 
> Debería salir, decir que esto es una guerra, y movilizar sus recursos y la economia. Cuanto más tarde más costes. Quizas en breve lleguen a las fronteras de las republicas pero esto no va a acabar ahí , diga lo que diga Putin.
> 
> Ya lo dije el primer dia esto es a muerte. Occidente ha sido retado, y los anglos se toman muy en serio estas cosas. Si sales por la tv diciendo que si te tocan las pelotas lanzas nucleares, sus flotas huyen ( salieron del mar negro en masa ) pero no lo van a olvidar. Y no van a dejar que Zelenki acuerde nada.



Pues nada que siga con la blandura.


----------



## Erebus. (14 Abr 2022)

Es solo un pequeño incendio dicen los bots y troles rusos.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Expected (14 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



Los Burbus no se han reido. De hecho, al menos media docena se ha ofrecido a consolar a la viuda y darle refugio.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Abr 2022)

Rusia denuncia experimentación de USA con humanos en un psiquiátrico de la región de Karkov, lugar Merefa entre 2019-2022.

Fuente: mk.ru


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Abr 2022)

Klimovo cerca de Belgorod en Rusia atacada por 2 helicópteros ukras.

Iz.ru


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (14 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No llegaron todos los misiles, solo alguno perdido…no fue suficiente.



Pero de qué misiles se trata? De los ucranianos o de los enviados por la OTAN?

Yo la única posibilidad que veo es que hayan metido baterías de Costa por Rumania y que hayan sorprendido a la flota rusa. De haber contado con tal posibilidad anteriormente, es evidente que los ucranianos no hubieran esperado al día 50.


----------



## Expected (14 Abr 2022)

Nos ha jodido que los tendrían.... Pero o friegas, o puta o con el cincuentón austriaco...que si está bien cuidado.. no es mala elección. Lo del magrebí ya es vicio.


----------



## manodura79 (14 Abr 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


> Es solo un pequeño incendio dicen los bots y troles rusos.



Te lo tragas todo, amigo. Incluso viendo que todas las respuestas al tuit indican que es un fake lo traes, lo posteas y te quedas tan pancho. Da un poco de penita.


----------



## piru (14 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> *El crucero "Moskva" está a flote y llegó a Sebastopol por su cuenta.*
> 
> El portavoz del Pentágono, John Kirby
> 
> t.me/SolovievLive/100821




Modo ironic ON:

Eso es propaganda rusa porque dicen los ukras que le han dado pero bien:



Y que no digan los rusos que eso es de unas maniobras, porque eso es más real que los cromas de Zelensky.

Modo ironic OFF.

Edito: parece que no se entiende que lo que quiero es evidenciar la propaganda que están desplegando los ukras agarrándose a todo lo que pueden.


----------



## katiuss (14 Abr 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


> Es solo un pequeño incendio dicen los bots y troles rusos.



Debe ser viejo el vídeo...


----------



## ussser (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Erebus. (14 Abr 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Te lo tragas todo, amigo. Incluso viendo que todas las respuestas al tuit indican que es un fake lo traes, lo posteas y te quedas tan pancho. Da un poco de penita.



Mejor me creo lo que decís los bots, no le pasó nada al barco y está de vuelta a Sebastopol


----------



## frangelico (14 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> No, la misión principal que tenían asignados los Cruceros clase Slava era la defensa antiaérea de medio y largo alcance (S-300F) y el ataque antibuque a larga distancia contra las Task Force de la OTAN.
> 
> La currada del gráfico con los sistemas de un Slava pertenece como siempre al blog de Charly015.



Los Kirov no llevan tampoco misiles de crucero ?


----------



## crocodile (14 Abr 2022)

Se reporta un posible ataque en Kilmovo, en la región rusa de Bryansk, por parte del ejército ucraniano.

A possible attack is reported in Kilmovo, in the Russian region of Bryansk, by the Ukrainian army.


----------



## NS 4 (14 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo gracioso de todo este asunto (por llamarlo de algún modo, porque no tiene ninguna gracia) es que los remeros están sosteniendo a Ucrania, a Zelendi, y a su camarilla. Vaciando sus propios stocks de armas para regalárselas (sí, REGALARSELAS) a los ucros. Arsenal pagado con dinero público. Y encima, enchufando pasta de la UE para que no colapsen.



Regalarselas no creo...una pequeña parte quiza...pero el grueso va a endeudar a Ucrania...ya veremos si luego les compensan en tierras o en recursos mineros...


----------



## kenny220 (14 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pero de qué misiles se trata? De los ucranianos o de los enviados por la OTAN?
> 
> Yo la única posibilidad que veo es que hayan metido baterías de Costa por Rumania y que hayan sorprendido a la flota rusa. De haber contado con tal posibilidad anteriormente, es evidente que los ucranianos no hubieran esperado al día 50.



Han esperado a.

+ baja Guardia rusa.
+ mal tiempo en el mar Negro. Y mala mar. 

El tener el barco para fijar tropas en Odesa por si invadidos, implica que fijas tu propio buque


----------



## manodura79 (14 Abr 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


> Mejor me creo lo que decís los bots, no le pasó nada al barco y está de vuelta a Sebastopol



Créete lo que quieras. El supuesto ataque-incendio al barco fue en plena noche. Los únicos que quedan como ratas desinformadoras son los que intentan pasar un video del 2013 como algo que pasó ayer, repito, en plena noche. Toma, anda y no hagas el ridículo que como ya te dije, das penita.


----------



## crocodile (14 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Los Kirov no llevan misiles de crucero ?



Llevan de todo, son los buques más fuertemente armados del mundo


----------



## JoséBatallas (14 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Eso es propaganda rusa porque dicen los ukras que le han dado pero bien:
> 
> 
> 
> Y que no digan los rusos que eso es de unas maniobras, porque eso es más real que los cromas de zalensky.



pero tu eres idiota o que te pasa?

Ya te han dicho que el fake se desmonta en el comentario 1. Deja de ensuciar el hilo por favor que esto no es forocoches.


----------



## Charidemo (14 Abr 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


> Es solo un pequeño incendio dicen los bots y troles rusos.



Fue sobre las una de la madrugada.


----------



## frangelico (14 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Sería un error el solo uso de una nuke. Provocaría que no menos de una treintena de países se lanzara a construir la bomba a la hora de lanzarse la primera nuke táctica. Y eso significa que en un futuro inmediato en cualqueir conflicto de barrio lanzar nukes se hará como el que lanza una granada, un desastre.



Es que España debería ser el primero en salirse y hacerla, no nos costaría mucho y la necesitamos dado que la OTAN se niega a protegernos.


----------



## Harman (14 Abr 2022)

Ministerio de Defensa ruso sobre el trabajo de los laboratorios biológicos estadounidenses en Ucrania:

- Entre 2019 y 2021, científicos estadounidenses de un laboratorio de Merefa (región de Kharkiv) probaron medicamentos biológicos potencialmente peligrosos en pacientes del Hospital Psiquiátrico nº 3 de Kharkiv;

- en enero de 2022, el trabajo del laboratorio de Merefa se detuvo, el equipo y los preparativos se retiraron al oeste de Ucrania, sin que hubiera información sobre los experimentos en la base de datos del hospital. Todo el personal del centro médico firmó un compromiso de no divulgación;

- Especialistas ucranianos, bajo la supervisión de científicos estadounidenses, tomaron muestras de agua en grandes ríos ucranianos para determinar la presencia de patógenos especialmente peligrosos del cólera, la fiebre tifoidea y la hepatitis;

- La agencia cree que los resultados de este proyecto podrían haber sido utilizados para crear una situación biológica desfavorable no sólo en Rusia, sino también en el Mar Negro, el Mar de Azov, Bielorrusia, Moldavia y Polonia;

- En enero, Ucrania adquirió más de 50 drones con contenedores de 30 litros y equipos para la pulverización de fórmulas a través de organizaciones intermediarias. El 9 de marzo, los exploradores encontraron tres dispositivos de este tipo en la región de Kherson;

- Según el Ministerio de Defensa, estos vehículos aéreos no tripulados pueden utilizarse para rociar fórmulas biológicas y productos químicos tóxicos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/42322


----------



## kenny220 (14 Abr 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


> Mejor me creo lo que decís los bots, no le pasó nada al barco y está de vuelta a Sebastopol



El video es de día, y las noticias del mockva salieron ayer sobre las 23:00, que allí ya es noche cerrada, además con un buen tormenton en el mar Negro.


----------



## niraj (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (14 Abr 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


> Es solo un pequeño incendio dicen los bots y troles rusos.



Cuando se reporto la explosion por parte de los ucros, era de noche.

Ese video no esta verificado. para mamar polla ucra, vete a forocoches.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (14 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Eso es propaganda rusa porque dicen los ukras que le han dado pero bien:
> 
> 
> 
> Y que no digan los rusos que eso es de unas maniobras, porque eso es más real que los cromas de zalensky.



¿Qué es propaganda rusa, lo que ha dicho Kirby?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pero de qué misiles se trata? De los ucranianos o de los enviados por la OTAN?
> 
> Yo la única posibilidad que veo es que hayan metido baterías de Costa por Rumania y que hayan sorprendido a la flota rusa. De haber contado con tal posibilidad anteriormente, es evidente que los ucranianos no hubieran esperado al día 50.



Pueden ser unos noruegos que llegaron hace días…eso se rumorea.

Ahora vete a saber quién los disparó…


----------



## Harman (14 Abr 2022)

El Comité de Investigación ruso ha afirmado que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas bombardearon una aldea de la región de Bryansk; se llevaron a cabo al menos seis ataques aéreos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/42318


----------



## frangelico (14 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Regalarselas no creo...una pequeña parte quiza...pero el grueso va a endeudar a Ucrania...ya veremos si luego les compensan en tierras o en recursos mineros...



El gran botín ucraniano es, aparte de la tierra cerealera y en menor medida el uranio, el fracking en la cuenca del Dnieper. Asumiendo que de alguna manera el Este con su hierro y carbón se separa, lo gordo de Ucrania es ese gas que solo con capital americano es explotable.


----------



## magufone (14 Abr 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


> Es solo un pequeño incendio dicen los bots y troles rusos.



que claras y luminosas son las noches en el mar negro... no lo recordaba bien... 
Vamos , que es un fake bueno... hasta te ponen el video original en las respuestas del tweet...
Hay que coger aire y mirar detenidamente...


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Abr 2022)

La Izquierda española es un continuo ridiculo:


----------



## Honkler (14 Abr 2022)

Los del austriaco todavía lo podría entender, los papeles son los papeles y enganchar a un cincuentón no es demasiado mérito. Es preferible eso a tener que ejercer de lumi, que es lo que van a hacer muchas. Pero lo del moro… antes de opinar tendría que ver la foto de la afortunada.


----------



## Harman (14 Abr 2022)

Kramatorsk
La EMSS fue atacada hace una hora.
Como se informó en las redes sociales, uno de los talleres fue destruido.
Se está especificando el número de víctimas y la destrucción.

t.me/boris_rozhin/42317


----------



## Honkler (14 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es que España debería ser el primero en salirse y hacerla, no nos costaría mucho y la necesitamos dado que la OTAN se niega a protegernos.



Tengo entendido que la tenemos a punto de caramelo, guardadito el proyecto en un cajón…


----------



## magufone (14 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Eso es propaganda rusa porque dicen los ukras que le han dado pero bien:
> 
> 
> 
> Y que no digan los rusos que eso es de unas maniobras, porque eso es más real que los cromas de zalensky.



esa imagen es la que le van a poner a zelendi de fondo la proxima vez... ya puestos...


----------



## Sinjar (14 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Eso es propaganda rusa porque dicen los ukras que le han dado pero bien:
> 
> 
> 
> Y que no digan los rusos que eso es de unas maniobras, porque eso es más real que los cromas de zalensky.



Estas haciendo flood constantemente con un fake. Sigue así campeón.


----------



## .Kaikus (14 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Ese buque es un bastión antiaéreo, no es posible que se coma dos misiles a no ser que se enfrente a 10 ó 12 al mismo tiempo lanzados a muy corta distancia.
> 
> Torpedo o sabotaje, de ser cierta la explosión.



No ha sido un ataque ucraniano "afortunado", ha sido un acto de guerra de la Nato, perfectamente ideado y realizado, habran eludido las defensas del buque mediante guerra electronica.












Penguin (missile) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





PD- Se habla de misiles antibuque pinguino, directamente de los arsenales noruegos a Odessa.


----------



## manodura79 (14 Abr 2022)

Las cositas de esta "guerra". Estás invadiendo un país y permites que unos helicópteros se te cuelen hasta la cocina. El día menos pensado tendrán una desgracia en la Plaza Roja.


----------



## Sinjar (14 Abr 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Créete lo que quieras. El supuesto ataque-incendio al barco fue en plena noche. Los únicos que quedan como ratas desinformadoras son los que intentan pasar un video del 2013 como algo que pasó ayer, repito, en plena noche. Toma, anda y no hagas el ridículo que como ya te dije, das penita.



Tambien se lo comente yo. Vaya tela los otanitas. Buen zasca le has dado.


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Abr 2022)

¿A que espera el Monje para planchar todo desde Dnipro hasta Lemberg? ¿A que los demonios ucros lleguen a Moscú? joder con sus putas bajonas.


----------



## Julc (14 Abr 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


> Mejor me creo lo que decís los bots, no le pasó nada al barco y está de vuelta a Sebastopol



¿Pero no ves que es de día?
Pedazo de gilipollas.


----------



## Teuro (14 Abr 2022)

_nadie_ dijo:


> De ser cierto lo que insinuas, en estos momentos los submarinos tácticos tanto de un bando como del otro están tomando posiciones.
> Lo que se viene:



Los submarinos tácticos rusos han tomado posiciones desde antes de que comenzara la Guerra de Ucrania.


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> que claras y luminosas son las noches en el mar negro... no lo recordaba bien...
> Vamos , que es un fake bueno... hasta te ponen el video original en las respuestas del tweet...
> Hay que coger aire y mirar detenidamente...



Los hohly están haciendo oposiciones para ser los más paletos de Europa. Porque intentar colar eso... ¿El "ataque" no fue de noche? A ver si Zelendi piensa que somos como los personajes de sus series...


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (14 Abr 2022)

No es posible que en una situación como la actual se te cuele nada en tu espacio aéreo y menos dos helicópteros que no tiene ni media ostia frente a los sistemas antiaéreos actuales.

Esta llegando un momento en el que ya no cuadra nada. No es que haya alguna mentira, es que no hay apenas verdad en las informaciones que nos llegan.


----------



## ATDTn (14 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Pues yo disiento, educadamente pero disiento. No creo que la arrase, porque son primos, pero que el daño colateral somos los Europeos eso también. Sólo sueño con que gane LePen...y la UE se vaya a la mierda con sus Úrsula, y demás. En nuestro país, un buen cambio de gobierno que haga como LePen y miremos más hacia el Este y menos a esa cloaca de drogadictos y pederastas que es USA.



Cito porque sigo con el tema. No que esté en contra de lo que se ha dicho  Aquí cada uno tiene sus ideas y sus matices como debe ser.

A ver, esta guerra no nos beneficia. Y a Ucrania tampoco. Tenían que haberla evitado, antes.
Me tocan los cojones los proucranianos. Panda de gilipollas. Generalizo a pro-... todos los demás.
Si acaso proespañoles. Porque el amigo Pedrito que no iba a enviar armas, que no iba a subir todo. La culpa de Putin y va y cuela.

Tenía que mirar por nuestros intereses. Porque, qué coño hacen nuestras tropas y nuestro dinero allí. Porque se lo han ordenado.
Como todos sabemos (no los que tragan las noticias-propaganda).

Mundo extraño donde Le Pen o Trump eran las mejores opciones. Son malas personas. Pero es que resulta que los otros son peores.
Y el estúpido es siempre peor que el malicioso. Hace mal para él y los demás.


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## frangelico (14 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> No ha sido un ataque ucraniano "afortunado", ha sido un acto de guerra de la Nato, perfectamente ideado y realizado, habran eludido las defensas del buque mediante guerra electronica.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1025072
> 
> ...



Pero para lanzar un Penguin hay que acercarse mucho. Tendría que ser un avión o helicóptero oeprando en el Mar Negro a unas decenas de Km del blanco.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No es posible que en una situación como la actual se te cuele nada en tu espacio aéreo y menos dos helicópteros que no tiene ni media ostia frente a los, sistemas, antiaéreos actuales.
> 
> Esta llegando un momento en el que ya no cuadra nada. No es que haya alguna mentira es que, no hay apenas verdad en las informaciones que nos llegan.



En las guerras la verdad no existe, hay que andar desbrozando entre la propaganda lo que puede haber detrás. Paciencia.


----------



## Epicii (14 Abr 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


> Es solo un pequeño incendio dicen los bots y troles rusos.



Como que hay mucha luz para ser la madrugada en el mar negro...no?

Ven pasando para el ignore por mamerto...


----------



## magufone (14 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los hohly están haciendo oposiciones para ser los más paletos de Europa. Porque intentar colar eso... ¿El "ataque" no fue de noche? A ver si Zelendi piensa que somos como los personajes de sus series...






Pues eso... no hay de que...

Ponerlo en el minuto 0:39 si no quereis verlo entero


Edito, veo que ya lo han puesto


----------



## manodura79 (14 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero para lanzar un Penguin hay que acercarse mucho. Tendría que ser un avión o helicóptero oeprando en el Mar Negro a unas decenas de Km del blanco.



Pues teniendo en cuenta hasta donde se les cuelan los helicópteros a los rusos no me extrañaría.


----------



## Jotagb (14 Abr 2022)

Harris


Según la Bundeswehr - Rusia continúa reuniendo tropas, especialmente en el noreste de Ucrania, para llevar a cabo operaciones of...




bastyon.com




Según la Bundeswehr - Rusia continúa reuniendo tropas, especialmente en el noreste de Ucrania, para llevar a cabo operaciones ofensivas contra el grupo ucraniano

Después de la liberación de Donbass, Odessa y el territorio cercano a Transnistria pueden convertirse en el próximo objetivo de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Abr 2022)

imposible, la otan esta muerta con el petrorublo



.Kaikus dijo:


> No ha sido un ataque ucraniano "afortunado", ha sido un acto de guerra de la Nato, perfectamente ideado y realizado, habran eludido las defensas del buque mediante guerra electronica.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1025072
> 
> ...


----------



## Sinjar (14 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> pero tu eres idiota o que te pasa?
> 
> Ya te han dicho que el fake se desmonta en el comentario 1. Deja de ensuciar el hilo por favor que esto no es forocoches.



Es leerte el hilo oficial de ese foro y da mas asco que verse las noticias de A3Noticias. 

Todo manipulado, todo desde un único punto de vista (OTAN), y si dices por ejemplo que algo que han subido es falso, van a reportarte. No dan asco... 

Hasta en este foro hay mas pluralidad y hasta respeto. Y uno se entera mucho más de todo, tácticas, armamento, gracias a foreros como @Gotthard y otros más. Nada que ver un foro con otro. Aquí algunos apoyamos a Rusia, otros a la OTAN, pero en general el nivel informativo de este hilo es 10 veces mas neutral y veraz que la mierda de Forocoches. Putos críos.


----------



## Harman (14 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1025059
> 
> Han esperado a.
> 
> ...



En la zona de Odesa está más tranquilo.









Windfinder - wind, wave & weather reports, forecasts & statistics worldwide


Wind and weather reports & forecasts for kitesurfers, windsurfers, surfers, sailors and paragliders for over 160,000 locations worldwide.




www.windfinder.com


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Eso es propaganda rusa porque dicen los ukras que le han dado pero bien:
> 
> 
> 
> Y que no digan los rusos que eso es de unas maniobras, porque eso es más real que los cromas de zalensky.



Ese barco no es el ruso…se ve a simple vista que su silueta es distinta. Eres peor que rompetechos….


----------



## otroyomismo (14 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es lo más probable, que haya sido accidental. Como en otras ocasiones en la armada soviética y rusa... o como el incendio del USS Forrestal en 1967; un cohete Zuni de los que portaba un Phantom se disparó sólo cuando estaban preparando una salida, y se lió pardísima.


----------



## otroyomismo (14 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Desde que a primeros de los 90 sacaron la primera version del Harpoon para el 286.... buen ojo, si señor.
> 
> Estoy viendo si me paso al CMO, pero a 80 merkels que va, me estoy esperando a que saquen algun bundle.




Yo no estoy seguro de si aun tengo este:


----------



## frangelico (14 Abr 2022)

Sabina se adelantó décadas 

Y cada fin de semana
Queda el negrito
Con la ucraniana
Y bailan polca y pasito
Y soplan vodka y mojito
Y vuelven trompas por la mañana


----------



## apocalippsis (14 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja follaputines modo máscara de las sonrisas ON
> 
> 
> Muy bien, píntenos de colores algún mapita de ese desembarco, que en colorear también son Vds. eJpertos JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO
> ...



Si,si te metere la colita de 40 km, bien profunda.........

*Los militantes en la planta de Azovstal no pueden permanecer debajo de 2 o 3 pisos subterráneos durante mucho tiempo debido a problemas con la ventilación.*
Hoy, 14: 27
56






La información notable es compartida por los residentes de Mariupol, quienes en varios momentos (incluso hasta el comienzo de la operación especial rusa) trabajaron en la planta de Azovstal. Esta información se relaciona con las comunicaciones subterráneas de una gran empresa. Hoy, los militantes se esconden en estas comunicaciones, que intentan resistir la liberación completa de Mariupol por parte de las tropas rusas.

Se informa que el emprendimiento, cuyo perímetro supera los 15 km, cuenta con una extensa red de servicios subterráneos con diversos grados de profundidad. En algunos casos, estos son 3-5 pisos subterráneos, pero también hay objetos que tienen al menos 25 metros de profundidad. Esto corresponde a la altura de un edificio de 9 pisos, solo en la versión subterránea. Estos suelos son técnicos.

Anteriormente se informó que los militantes de los batallones nacionales y los mercenarios extranjeros pueden ir exactamente a las secciones más profundas de las estructuras subterráneas de Azovstal en caso de que las tropas rusas usen municiones de gran calibre o sistemas de lanzallamas pesados (TOS).

Sin embargo, los empleados de Azovstal señalan que estar en los pisos subterráneos debajo del tercero y en el horario habitual (sin mencionar el momento de las hostilidades) estuvo plagado de ciertas dificultades. La principal dificultad es la necesidad de circulación de aire. Para esto, se utilizaron sistemas especiales de aire acondicionado y ventilación, pozos de ventilación, que se encuentran ubicados en diferentes partes de la planta.

Teniendo en cuenta el hecho de que no hay un suministro de energía "industrial" y, de hecho, no hay un suministro de energía centralizado, hoy en día en Azovstal, naturalmente, los sistemas de aire acondicionado y ventilación tampoco funcionan. En consecuencia, sólo quedan pozos de ventilación ordinarios, el paso de aire fresco a través del cual a los pisos inferiores sin inyección por instalaciones especiales de suministro de energía parece, por decirlo suavemente, difícil.


Esquema laifhak.ru (opción de ventilación con sistema antihumo en 2-3 niveles)

También aquí es necesario tener en cuenta el hecho de que los pozos de ventilación individuales están llenos de fragmentos de estructuras después de los golpes desde el suelo y el aire. Y en los que no están tirados, sin exagerar, pueden caer decenas de kilogramos de polvo, suspensión de cemento después de todos los mismos golpes en las instalaciones de la empresa.

En tales condiciones, permanecer en los pisos subterráneos inferiores, como señalan los expertos, solo es posible con un equipo individual especial para respirar con la ayuda del suministro de oxígeno. Pero la probabilidad de que todos los militantes que se han asentado en las mazmorras de Azovstal tengan tales dispositivos tiende a cero. Además, el recurso de estos dispositivos, incluso si están ahí, no es infinito.

En consecuencia, solo se puede sacar una conclusión: hoy los militantes en Azovstal no pueden descender por debajo del segundo o tercer nivel subterráneo, de lo contrario, simplemente se asfixiarán allí. Si bajan durante un tiempo, tarde o temprano tendrán que salir a la calle para compensar la falta de aire.

También se da un ejemplo simple: cuando se apagan los sistemas de ventilación en los estacionamientos subterráneos, la temperatura sube. En el segundo nivel subterráneo, se eleva 4 grados, en el tercero, en 5-6. Si hay una gran cantidad de personas allí, la temperatura aumentará otros 4-5 grados. ¿Qué podemos decir sobre las comunicaciones subterráneas, profundizando un par de decenas de metros? Y en estos pisos de la empresa industrial, ya aparece un problema adicional: un aumento de la humedad, la humedad, cuya influencia, debido a la falta de ventilación, está creciendo a un ritmo significativo. Por lo tanto, incluso mantener a los heridos enterrados 4-5 o más pisos no es una opción, la probabilidad, por decirlo suavemente, de un resultado desfavorable para ellos aumentará.

Este factor debe tenerse en cuenta al completar el barrido durante la operación especial.





__





Cargando…






es.topwar.ru


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (14 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> No ha sido un ataque ucraniano "afortunado", ha sido un acto de guerra de la Nato, perfectamente ideado y realizado, habran eludido las defensas del buque mediante guerra electronica.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1025072
> 
> ...



35 km en versión mk2 y 55 en mk3. Con eso no le zumbas a un crucero especializado en lucha antiaérea, al menos, no desde el aire. Desde la costa no da el alcance y aún con todo no superarían los 6 cañones rotativos que montan esos cruceros rusos.

A ese tipo de cruceros o le zumbas con torpedos o necesitas una buena saturación de proyectiles aéreos + interferencias para lograr algún impacto, máxime, con escolta como es el caso.


----------



## kenny220 (14 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En la zona de Odesa está más tranquilo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya, pero eso es hoy, ayer estaría al oeste. .y el mar Negro debe ser como una bañera en casos de tormenta, como los grandes lagos. 

Por cierto, en 10 días, la rasputina se va a dejar ver pero bien



Y


----------



## Sinjar (14 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Desde que a primeros de los 90 sacaron la primera version del Harpoon para el 286.... buen ojo, si señor.
> 
> *Estoy viendo si me paso al CMO, pero a 80 merkels que va, me estoy esperando a que saquen algun bundle.*



Esta en torrent free. Pero cuando sacan bundles lo ponen a mitad de precio. 

Yo lo he probado y me parece muy muy difícil. Imagino que será mejor empezar por esos simuladores clasicos como el Harpoon.

Para los amantes del mundo militar estas cosas nos gustan, y si te hicieras un hilo oficial, de este juego, muchos te seguiriamos en el hilo y lo agradeceriamos.
Piensatelo jejeje.


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Abr 2022)

_Los británicos tienden a hacer afirmaciones de propaganda descabelladas. Hace unas semanas dijeron que a Putin solo le quedaban 14 días antes de que el ejército ruso se quedara sin todo. Son gente divertida, los británicos. _



Cualquier cosa publicada por medios ingleses es pura mierda_. 
_


----------



## Vilux (14 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Modo ironic ON:
> 
> Eso es propaganda rusa porque dicen los ukras que le han dado pero bien:
> 
> ...



Esta escena está sacada de un video de unas prácticas de tiro de la armada noruega.

El buque usado de blanco es el KNM Trondheim.









Норвежские вооруженные силы разрушают морское судно knm trondheim 1


Video Норвежские вооруженные силы разрушают морское судно knm trondheim 1 HQ Mp4




18.ukdevilz.com








Putos chupapenezerdenskis.


----------



## piru (14 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ese barco no es el ruso…se ve a simple vista que su silueta es distinta. Eres peor que rompetechos….



Que ya lo he editado, que es lo que están circulando los ukras y es tan fake como los croma de zelensky, parece que estamos todos espesos esta mañana...


----------



## Teuro (14 Abr 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Hoy por hoy, y quitándonos de cuñadeces de ambos bandos, a Rusia no le conviene seguir desangrándose en una terrible guerra de desgaste.
> 
> Desde el primer día yo ya me olía que esto no iba a ser un desfile militar hacia kiev por dos motivos: el PIB raquítico de Rusia y, lo mas importante, que ucrania tenía una retaguardia de miles de kilómetros cubierta por la OTAN, paises mas ricos e industrializados que no dudarían en surtir de provisiones y armas a Ucrania.
> 
> ...



En cualquier nación que no sea una dictadura Putin ya estaría destituido. Parece ser que decidió el la operación en contra de los criterios de inteligencia.


----------



## .Kaikus (14 Abr 2022)

Algun conforero repostara a tope el utilitario y se hara tres dias de carretera, en busca de su media naranja !!!.  @emos_sio_engañás


----------



## Teuro (14 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Eso es lo que mas intriga. Ni una puñetera foto del barco, supuestamente la mayor presa cobrada por el ejercito ucraniano.... y ni una puta foto, mientras que para dos T72 de 60 años recauchutados te sirven la foto del dron, la de cerca, la cenital, la del otro angulo.... y para un puto crucero de tamaño gigantesco que puedes pillar a muchisima distancia con un teleobjetivo, ni una mala foto.



La guerra de las mentiras. A estas horas no sabemos si lo del buque ha sido un accidente o un ataque ucraniano. Y en este caso el que tiene la pelota para desenmascarar la mentira es Rusia, el no hacerlo hace recaer la sospecha que los que mienten son ellos.


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Abr 2022)

Los Bastardos a por todas:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No es posible que en una situación como la actual se te cuele nada en tu espacio aéreo y menos dos helicópteros que no tiene ni media ostia frente a los sistemas antiaéreos actuales.
> 
> Esta llegando un momento en el que ya no cuadra nada. No es que haya alguna mentira, es que no hay apenas verdad en las informaciones que nos llegan.




Es posible que los estén dejando entrar.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (14 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Es muy mala señal, a Rusia le interesa mostrar el barco a flote más que a nadie para desmentir.
> 
> Ese silencio indica lo peor.



Forma parte del plan. Es una finta para hacerlo util en la guerra submarina.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (14 Abr 2022)

La "chica" del austríaco seguramente tiene mas kilometros que la nave estelar Enterprise y le va a dejar la cuenta bancaria en números rojos con la ayuda de su chulo, cabo 1º del batallón A3OB....una historia muy romántica, si


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (14 Abr 2022)

Las autoridades polacas planean demoler 60 monumentos a los soldados liberadores soviéticos.

Los primeros se demolerán en las voivodías de Gran Polonia y Silesia, dijo Karol Navrocki, director del Instituto del Recuerdo Nacional.

Añadió que si los responsables de algunos municipios no están de acuerdo con la decisión, pueden "esperar una visita":

"Pueden tener argumentos que me convenzan de que la estrella roja -el símbolo del sistema que mató a 100 millones de personas- debe estar en el espacio público".

En 2017, el presidente Andrzej Duda aprobó modificaciones a una ley que prohíbe la propaganda del comunismo. Antes, la televisión polaca incluso mostró en directo el desmantelamiento del monumento a los soldados del Ejército Rojo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/42323


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Si,si te metere la colita de 40 km, bien profunda.........
> 
> *Los militantes en la planta de Azovstal no pueden permanecer debajo de 2 o 3 pisos subterráneos durante mucho tiempo debido a problemas con la ventilación.*
> Hoy, 14: 27
> ...



O salen o.....

Editado por error , dulce muerte es por monóxido


----------



## frangelico (14 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las autoridades polacas planean demoler 60 monumentos a los soldados liberadores soviéticos.
> 
> Los primeros se demolerán en las voivodías de Gran Polonia y Silesia, dijo Karol Navrocki, director del Instituto del Recuerdo Nacional.
> 
> ...



Y los monumentos a nazis en Ucrania, para cuando ? Porque hay unos cuantos


----------



## Harman (14 Abr 2022)

Del 18 de abril al 27 de mayo, Letonia será un campo de entrenamiento para las fuerzas armadas estadounidenses, checas, polacas, británicas, lituanas y estonias.

En el territorio y el espacio aéreo del país se llevarán a cabo varios ejercicios internacionales: Defender Europe, Knight Legion, Swift Response, Summer Shield y Hedgehog.

Además, participarán en las maniobras despliegues de equipos de combate de batallones de la OTAN procedentes de Albania, la República Checa, Italia, Islandia, Montenegro, Canadá, Polonia, Eslovaquia, Eslovenia y España.

t.me/boris_rozhin/42325


----------



## Nico (14 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> La "chica" del austríaco seguramente *tiene mas kilometros que la nave estelar Enterprise*



 

Muy graciosa la comparación. Fue el Xanks, pero bien vale la cita.


----------



## NS 4 (14 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> [Hércules Poirot 2013 bis, post: 40193236, member: 121087"]




El CHOPO, un respeto.
[/QUOTE]
Uno de mis niños..es un CETME B...y si, es una pasada sostenerlo en tus manos...


----------



## Teuro (14 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> solo falta que en bielorrusia se libren de pvercachenko



Pues no va a ser próximamente, pero no es descartable.


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Abr 2022)

Estado de pre-guerra.


----------



## Harman (14 Abr 2022)

Casa Blanca: EE.UU. no tiene planes de devolver a los empresarios rusos sus activos incautados en relación con las sanciones impuestas a Rusia

t.me/boris_rozhin/42324


----------



## Harman (14 Abr 2022)

Los bombardeos rusos deben ser respondidos con ataques a las instalaciones de Kiev, según la Duma

Según Yuriy Shvytkin, jefe adjunto del Comité de Defensa de la Duma Estatal, Rusia debe destruir los centros de decisión en el territorio de Ucrania.

"Tenemos que pasar de las declaraciones a los hechos y acciones concretas. Y destruir a los líderes que toman tales decisiones. Las instalaciones en varias regiones de Ucrania, incluyendo Kiev, deben ser atacadas. Por supuesto, haciendo todo lo posible para salvar las vidas de los civiles", explicó el diputado en una conversación con los medios de comunicación.

t.me/Soldierline/3316


----------



## NS 4 (14 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La Izquierda española es un continuo ridiculo:



Vamos a reeducarte ZHU...

Se dice IZMIERDA....IZMIERDAAAAA!!!

LOS PERRANCANOS DE LA DERECHA SON AUN MAS MIERDAS...yo como Jose Antonio...prefiero la BALA SINCERA DEL ROJO DE VERDAD...no la insincera del que dice amar a España y vive instalado en la traicion...

Y tengo grandes amigos rojos...intimos.


----------



## Teuro (14 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Ese es el quid de la cuestión



Hace tiempo tuviemos esos debates aquí en Burbuja. Antes del cierre de las minas veíamos como en las gráficas de generación de energía el carbón era ya algo residual y que durante años su permanencia en el pool de generación era vista como una medida estratégica en vez de económica. Hubo mamoneos como montañas de carbón que desaparecían (o sea, que se cobraba sin sacarlo) y demas chorradas de la marca hispanistaní.

Tal como está la cosa España apostó por renovables y lo lógico es seguir con la apuesta. El futuro será la energía de fusión, pero durante el tiempo de transición, pues lo mismo nos hemos ya jubilado, por lo que hay oportunidad con el desarrollo de energías renovables. España tiene que conseguir contratos internacionales, *por una vez que llegamos a una industria a tiempo* deberíamos aprovecharla.


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Estado de pre-guerra.



Es algo bastante preocupante. La tensión no se relaja en ningún momento, va a más.


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Abr 2022)

_Video de los envíos de IFV y obuses alemanes a través de Polonia a Ucrania. ¿Es esto lo que el señor 
@JosepBorrellF quiso decir al referirse a las victorias en los «campos de batalla»? 

_


----------



## Harman (14 Abr 2022)

Un vehículo aéreo no tripulado fue derribado en la frontera entre Bielorrusia y Lituania

El incidente ocurrió el 13 de abril por la noche en la frontera con Lituania. Mientras estaba de servicio, un guardia fronterizo observó que un cuadricóptero se dirigía desde el lado lituano hacia el territorio de la República de Bielorrusia.

Para impedir las violaciones del espacio aéreo y detener las actividades ilegales, los guardias fronterizos abrieron fuego contra el objetivo aéreo. Como resultado, el cuadricóptero fue derribado.

t.me/Soldierline/3315


----------



## Teuro (14 Abr 2022)

Cuidado, los bancos siempre ganan y hasta donde yo se, Rusia es un país capitalista.


----------



## crocodile (14 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Casa Blanca: EE.UU. no tiene planes de devolver a los empresarios rusos sus activos incautados en relación con las sanciones impuestas a Rusia
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/42324



Son delincuentes , ladrones, vulgares chorizos los yankees, nada nuevo.


----------



## Harman (14 Abr 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas no defienden, sino que trabajan para destruir su país.

Durante una operación especial, las AFU y los nacionalistas minaron más de una docena de presas y diques, la mayoría de los cuales fueron volados. Una selección de sitios a lo largo de las líneas de Kharkiv e Izyum-Slavic.

- Se ha volado una presa que cruza el río Seversky Donets en el asentamiento de tipo urbano de Stary Saltov, en el distrito de Volchansk de la región de Kharkiv. WASHINGTON

- La presa del embalse de Pechenezhsky, distrito de Chuguevsky, región de Kharkiv. INSERTAR

- Una presa en el río Nitrius, en el pueblo de Novoselovka, región de Donetsk. SE VOLÓ UNA PRESA EN EL RÍO NITRIUS EN LA ALDEA DE NOVOSELOVKA, OBLAST DE DONETSK.

- La presa de la central térmica de Uglegorsk en la ciudad de Svetlodarsk, región de Donetsk. LA PRESA DE LA CENTRAL TÉRMICA DE UGLEGORSK EN SVITLODARSK, OBLAST DE DONETSK, FUE ZAMENADA

t.me/Soldierline/3307


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Abr 2022)

Otro poco más de los “mercenarios” de la OTAN, más bien son de los servicios especiales…


https://topwar.ru/194954-na-donbasse-likvidirovan-naemnik-iz-ssha-podozrevaetsja-ego-prichastnost-k-amerikanskim-specsluzhbam.html


----------



## Harman (14 Abr 2022)

Los desminadores rusos y el complejo robótico Uranium-6 llevan a cabo el desminado del territorio de la RNL.

t.me/Soldierline/3317


----------



## ccartech (14 Abr 2022)

Aiden Eslyn - Gran Bretaña Nottingham. Un mercenario inglés que luchó del lado de los nazis en Mariupol. “Muchos lo perdieron, pero nosotros lo encontramos. Próximamente se viene una entrevista interesante”.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (14 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas no defienden, sino que trabajan para destruir su país.
> 
> Durante una operación especial, las AFU y los nacionalistas minaron más de una docena de presas y diques, la mayoría de los cuales fueron volados. Una selección de sitios a lo largo de las líneas de Kharkiv e Izyum-Slavic.
> 
> ...



Saben que todo lo que quede bajo control ruso no lo vuelven a ver ni en pintura y por ello están destruyendo todas las infraestructuras.
La movida es si dichas prácticas son compatibles con la defensa del país. En el fondo me dan pena los ucranianos, están haciendo el primo por encima de sus posibilidades. Empezar algo de lo que vas a salir peor de lo que estabas al principio no parece muy rentable, excepto para los que hayan trincado los maletines llenos de dólares.


----------



## crocodile (14 Abr 2022)

Prensa rusa.

El territorio de la Federación Rusa está siendo bombardeado con morteros, y todavía estamos asustando a Urkaina en declaraciones oficiales del Ministerio de Defensa de que podemos "atacar en el centro de toma de decisiones" en respuesta.

¿Cuántos de nuestros barcos y guardias fronterizos deben morir para que los líderes se den cuenta: es hora de convertir a Kiev en un cráter lunar?


----------



## Besarionis (14 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Estos tienen cierta confusión con el concepto "verde camuflaje":
> 
> _Ahora Ucrania está publicando fotos de vehículos civiles baleados cerca de Kiev. Silenciosamente, grupos de sabotaje de los batallones nacionales avanzaron sobre ellos. Aquí está uno de estos grupos, oficiales de inteligencia rusos desmilitarizados en la región de Kharkov.
> 
> ...



Qué coño hace ahí un Ford Granada???!!!


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>



Tiene un buen golpe…les interesaba cogerle prisionero y no matarlo.


----------



## Trajanillo (14 Abr 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> No creo, habrá sido un incendio... y para apagarlo, los rusos han realizado un hundimiento limitado para reflotarlo en poco tiempo, es una práctica habitual, me lo ha dicho el almirante... Además, la carga de misiles no se ve afectada por ser IP67 y blablablablabla...
> 
> Bueno, que les están diciendo a la puta cara que les pueden hundir los barcos que les den la gana... joder, que eso era un pato de feria, que una task force pone tanto esfuerzo en defender como en atacar... y llevan a la reina en palomitas (el portaviones), con varios destructores etc...
> 
> ...


----------



## Trajanillo (14 Abr 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> No creo, habrá sido un incendio... y para apagarlo, los rusos han realizado un hundimiento limitado para reflotarlo en poco tiempo, es una práctica habitual, me lo ha dicho el almirante... Además, la carga de misiles no se ve afectada por ser IP67 y blablablablabla...
> 
> Bueno, que les están diciendo a la puta cara que les pueden hundir los barcos que les den la gana... joder, que eso era un pato de feria, que una task force pone tanto esfuerzo en defender como en atacar... y llevan a la reina en palomitas (el portaviones), con varios destructores etc...
> 
> ...



Una bomba táctica nuclear explotada a cierta altura sobre la Task Force y te cepillas a todos de una tacada


----------



## circodelia2 (14 Abr 2022)

Y que puede que vayamos a un holocausto nuclear por culpa de los putos yanquis, porque fueron ellos los que parieron la movida golpista del maidan y encima el viejo bidet pederasta empezó su mandato con un discurso belicista y lleno de insultos y provocaciones hacia Putin, hasta que lo ha hecho estallar. De haber ganado Trump esto no habría ocurrido al menos durante su mandato, pero el germen diabólico está en el golpe maidanero del 2014 y Putin un bisoño por rescatar sólo Crimea y no toda Ucrania.
Por otra parte después de lo del buque Moskva los rusos están muy callados, qué tramarán? esto está escalando muy peligrosamente. 
....


----------



## amcxxl (14 Abr 2022)

Parece que el estadounidense ha muerto en acción, traducción + Borré la identificación.
Según eso Russell 'Texas' Bentley, ha fallecido. 


He estado en este cruce fronterizo entre Ucrania y Rusia, está a 40 km al norte de Kharkov, lo sé. 
Este video es 100% exacto. 
Los delincuentes violentos han sido liberados de las prisiones de Kharkov, con uniformes y armas, y están impidiendo activamente que los civiles se vayan. 
Es decididamente espeluznante ver este video. Llegué allí en mi motocicleta y presenté mi documentación en esa ventanilla que ahora tiene sacos de arena alrededor. Estos criminales son la razón por la que ya no es posible salir de Kharkov. No son los rusos, son los matones del régimen de Zelensky.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (14 Abr 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Y que puede que vayamos a un holocausto nuclear por culpa de los putos yanquis, porque fueron ellos los que parieron la movida golpista del maidan y encima el viejo bidet pederasta empezó su mandato con un discurso belicista y lleno de insultos y provocaciones hacia Putin, hasta que lo ha hecho estallar. De haber ganado Trump esto no habría ocurrido al menos durante su mandato, pero el germen diabólico está en el golpe maidanero del 2014 y Putin un bisoño por rescatar sólo Crimea y no toda Ucrania.
> Por otra parte después de lo del buque Moskva los rusos están muy callados, qué tramarán? esto está escalando muy peligrosamente.
> ....



Somos las putitas de USA y nos follan cuando quieren.


----------



## crocodile (14 Abr 2022)

Varios heridos graves en el bombardeo ukro de la población rusa de Bryansk.


de


----------



## Iskra (14 Abr 2022)

*Incendio del crucero Moskva: ¿Qué pasó?*
 
El 14 de abril, alrededor de las 2 am (hora de Moscú), el Ministerio de Defensa ruso informó que se produjo un incendio a bordo del crucero de misiles Moskva, el buque de guerra más grande y poderoso de la Flota del Mar Negro de Rusia. También se dijo que el fuego provocó la explosión de municiones a bordo del crucero.










> "El barco sufrió graves daños. Toda la tripulación fue evacuada. Se están estableciendo las causas del incendio", dijo el Ministerio de Defensa en un comunicado citado por _TASS_ .



El buque insignia de la Flota del Mar Negro, el crucero Moskva, *conserva la flotabilidad* , dijo el Ministerio de Defensa.

Según la agencia: 


las principales armas de misiles de la nave no sufrieron daños,
el fuego en el barco fue contenido,
Se detuvieron las explosiones de municiones.
 
*El crucero está a punto de ser remolcado a puerto* , agregó el ministerio.

El crucero Moskva es uno de los tres buques de guerra del Proyecto 1164 Atlant que se han construido. Rusia tenía planes para construir tres cruceros más del proyecto: la Revolución de Octubre, el Almirante de la Flota de la Unión Soviética Gorshkov y el Komsomolets. La construcción de los dos primeros se canceló en 1990, mientras que el último, con un 95 por ciento de avance, fue entregado a la Armada de Ucrania tras la división de la Flota del Mar Negro de la URSS. Además del crucero Moskva, la Armada rusa está armada con cruceros de misiles Marshal Ustinov y Varyag.

Se desconoce si el crucero Moskva será restaurado. Los representantes de United Shipbuilding Corporation declinaron hacer comentarios.

*Buque de guerra obsoleto pero poderoso*

El crucero Moskva no ha pasado por una modernización completa, a diferencia del crucero Marshal Ustinov del mismo tipo, dijo Ilya Kramnik, especialista en temas de la marina en el Centro de Estudios de América del Norte.



> "El Moskva estaba siendo reparado con una modernización limitada, como se dice a veces, con elementos de modernización. El Moskva no recibió una serie de sistemas de combate modernos, ni estaba equipado con sistemas modernos de extinción de incendios. Quizás este es uno de los factores que afectaron la capacidad de la tripulación para combatir el fuego”, explicó el experto, informa _RBC ._



Es poco probable que la incapacitación del Moskva afecte el curso de la operación especial en Ucrania, ya que la mayoría de las hostilidades tienen lugar en tierra.

El barco se utilizó como estación de radar en primer lugar para proporcionar datos de radar a otros buques de guerra del grupo naval ruso. El crucero tenía un *sistema de radar obsoleto, pero aún bastante poderoso* , señaló Kramnik.



> "Si asumimos que el incendio a bordo del barco se produjo como resultado de las acciones del enemigo, entonces tenemos un hecho establecido que prueba que Ucrania recibe información de inteligencia y designaciones de objetivos de los países de la OTAN", cree el experto.



*Nos gustaría recordar a nuestros lectores aquí que Pravda.Ru, como medio de comunicación, de acuerdo con la legislación rusa, distribuye información sobre los detalles de la operación militar en Ucrania basada en información de fuentes oficiales rusas.*
*La historia del crucero Moskva*
El crucero de misiles Moskva es el buque insignia de la Flota del Mar Negro. Fue encargado en diciembre de 1982.


El desplazamiento del Moskva es de 11.300 toneladas.
Está armada con 16 lanzadores de misiles supersónicos antibuque P-1000 Vulkan.
El barco también lleva armas antisubmarinas y de torpedos contra minas, artillería, sistemas de defensa aérea.
La tripulación del crucero, según la información del sitio web del Ministerio de Defensa, cuenta con 680 personas.
 
En 2008, el crucero Moskva participó en operaciones militares en Georgia. En marzo de 2014, el crucero, junto con otros barcos de la Flota del Mar Negro, participó en el bloqueo de la Armada de Ucrania en la bahía de Donuzlav. En 2015, proporcionó una tapadera para el grupo de aviación de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas en Siria.

En febrero de 2022, durante la operación rusa en Ucrania, el crucero Moskva participó en la misión para tomar el control de la Isla Serpiente (Ostrov Zmeiny).

"El crucero Moskva es un barco poderoso, pero en realidad está irremediablemente y profundamente desactualizado. Tiene defensas aéreas de corto alcance extremadamente débiles y problemas de defensa aérea en general", Vasily Kashin, director del Centro para la Defensa Integral Europea e Internacional. Estudios en la Escuela Superior de Economía, dijo.

El crucero no participó seriamente en la operación especial en Ucrania, ya que el barco no pudo disparar sus misiles de crucero a objetivos terrestres, dijo Kashin. La pérdida de este barco significa una pérdida solo desde el punto de vista del prestigio; no tendrá consecuencias prácticas, agregó el experto, informa _RBC ._








Russia loses Moskva cruiser, the flagship of the Black Sea Fleet


"The ship was seriously damaged. The entire crew was evacuated. The causes of the fire are being established," the Ministry of Defense said in a statement




english.pravda.ru


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (14 Abr 2022)

Ahhh coño! Ahora entiendo tanto proruso!


----------



## Harman (14 Abr 2022)

De un suscriptor:

"Me gustaría informarle como residente de la región de Chernihiv a la luz del bombardeo de hoy de la aldea de Klimovo en la región de Bryansk a las 12:08 de esta tarde.

Hoy, desde el aeródromo militar de Nizhyn, que se encuentra a 150 km al sur de Klimovo, los helicópteros militares estuvieron volando desde las 11 de la mañana. Soy testigo de ello, porque vivo a 5 km del aeródromo. Hace un mes, el aeródromo ya había sido bombardeado varias veces por las fuerzas aéreas, tras lo cual no se utilizó.

Sin embargo, ha seguido siendo bastante adecuado para el uso de la aviación de helicópteros, siendo importante desde el punto de vista de proporcionar un despegue y llevar a cabo provocaciones en las proximidades de la frontera de la región de Bryansk.

Los helicópteros, desgraciadamente, ya tienen bastante con repostar en el campo.

t.me/sashakots/31244


----------



## kenny220 (14 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas no defienden, sino que trabajan para destruir su país.
> 
> Durante una operación especial, las AFU y los nacionalistas minaron más de una docena de presas y diques, la mayoría de los cuales fueron volados. Una selección de sitios a lo largo de las líneas de Kharkiv e Izyum-Slavic.
> 
> ...



Hombre, lo de la tierra quemada cuando te invaden no se si lo inventaron los rusos, pero cerca.


Que por las declaraciones, se han creído lo de la operación especial. 

Los invades. 

Te quejas de. 

+ es que atacan mi logística. 
+ es que la población es hostil y da información a su ejército. 
+ es que destruyen sus propios puentes, carreteras para impedir avancemos. 
+ es que fortificar sus ciudades y defienden su capital.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (14 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Prensa rusa.
> 
> El territorio de la Federación Rusa está siendo bombardeado con morteros, y todavía estamos asustando a Urkaina en declaraciones oficiales del Ministerio de Defensa de que podemos "atacar en el centro de toma de decisiones" en respuesta.
> 
> ¿Cuántos de nuestros barcos y guardias fronterizos deben morir para que los líderes se den cuenta: es hora de convertir a Kiev en un cráter lunar?



Por encima de los 6000 metros (alcance de los Stinger) tienen la superioridad aérea, tienen bombarderos de grandes dimensiones e infinidad de bombas soviéticas por amortizar, si los Rusos están asumiendo tanto grado de sufrimiento es porque quieren. 

EEUU no se lo piensa tanto ni tiene tanto en cuenta las bajas civiles allí donde entra. Además a estas alturas el Estado Ucraniano y debiera haber evacuado a toda la población civil de las zonas sensibles a no ser que pretenda usarla como escudos humanos.


----------



## Seronoser (14 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Del 18 de abril al 27 de mayo, Letonia será un campo de entrenamiento para las fuerzas armadas estadounidenses, checas, polacas, británicas, lituanas y estonias.
> 
> En el territorio y el espacio aéreo del país se llevarán a cabo varios ejercicios internacionales: Defender Europe, Knight Legion, Swift Response, Summer Shield y Hedgehog.
> 
> ...



Tienen una guerra real cerca y no tienen cojones de entrar.
Eso sí, se van de excursión y maniobras 

La OTAN, y en especial Polonia y los bálticos, están haciendo un ridiculo espantoso


----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La guerra de las mentiras. A estas horas no sabemos si lo del buque ha sido un accidente o un ataque ucraniano. Y en este caso el que tiene la pelota para desenmascarar la mentira es Rusia, el no hacerlo hace recaer la sospecha que los que mienten son ellos.



No se que es mas triste, que te hundan el barco o que arda porque si


----------



## Iskra (14 Abr 2022)

*Rueda informativa ofrecida por la portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, María Zajárova, Moscú, 13 de abril de 2022*
 
 



*Situación actual en Ucrania*

Hace ocho años, el 13 de abril de 2014, el Consejo de Seguridad y Defensa Nacional de Ucrania aprobó la decisión criminal “Medidas urgentes para superar la amenaza terrorista y preservar la integridad territorial de Ucrania”. El día siguiente entraron en vigor. Bajo el disfraz de “operación antiterrorista”, el régimen kievita desató una guerra civil contra la población de Donbás que rechazó el anticonstitucional golpe de Estado perpetrado por las fuerzas neonazis. Esto se acompañó con un silencio total de los “corderos” de la UE.
Durante ocho años, fuimos testigos de los crímenes de guerra cometido por Kiev y la indiferencia de Occidente ante la tragedia de Donbás. En septiembre de 2014 y febrero de 2015, las autoridades ucranianas firmaron los acuerdos de Minsk 1 y Minsk 2, después de sufrir una derrota militar de las fuerzas de las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk. Nuestros intentos de obligar a Kiev a cumplir sus compromisos no alcanzaron éxito, inclusive debido a la postura de los países occidentales que estaban actuando por su cuenta realizando la expansión militar en Ucrania y convirtiéndola en un territorio para lanzar una ofensiva contra Rusia bajo la cobertura de las habladurías sobre la “participación” en el proceso político de las negociaciones de paz.
Al agotar los medios diplomáticos para defender a Donbás y garantizar su seguridad, Rusia se vio obligada a iniciar la operación militar especial. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia asestan golpes con armas de alta precisión contra la infraestructura militar y emprenden todos los esfuerzos posibles para evitar las víctimas civiles.
No se puede decir lo mismo de las unidades armadas de Ucrania cuyos métodos bárbaros de combate horrorizan a los que saben de éstos. Pero ¿cómo se puede saberlo si los mayores medios internacionales no muestran la imagen real, sino contribuyen a la formación de la opinión pública partiendo exclusivamente de las instrucciones propagandísticas recibidas de Washington y los organismos de la OTAN? La parte ucraniana despliega carros blindados y sistemas de artillería en escuelas, guarderías infantiles y hospitales. En los edificios residenciales se establecen los puntos de fuego para usar la población como un “escudo humano”.
El 8 de abril, las unidades ucranianas asestaron un golpe con un misil táctico Tochka-U contra la estación ferroviaria de Kramatorsk. Murieron decenas de civiles y más de cien personas resultaron heridas. El pasado 14 de marzo, se asestó un golpe con el mismo misil contra la ciudad de Donetsk. Lo recuerdan los que lo vieron, que supieron de los medios cómo fue sido el misil, de dónde fue lanzado, cuántas personas murieron como resultado. La comunidad occidental vio otra imagen. La tragedia del pasado 14 de marzo en Donetsk se presenta como resultado de las acciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia. Esto contradice a la realidad. En aquel momento, 17 personas murieron y 36 resultaron heridas. ¿Dónde estuvo la comunidad internacional? No hablaron de las víctimas civiles, de niños, ancianos ni de la población civil, igual que no hablaron de eso durante ocho años. Los días 5 y 9 de abril, las unidades ucranianas hicieron explotar en el poblado de Rubézhnoye (la República Popular de Lugansk) depósitos con agentes químicos, lo que produjo la liberación de sustancias tóxicas.
En esta coyuntura, los países occidentales continúan enviando armas a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, inclusive los modelos obsoletos de fabricación soviética cuya eliminación sería más costosa que la transferencia a Ucrania. Es una lógica horrible, cínica, criminal. ¿Para qué los países occidentales deben gastar su propio dinero si es posible “empaquetarlo” y enviar a Ucrania para que el conflicto no finalice nunca y el número de víctimas crezca? Es una buena idea. Posteriormente alguien deberá asumir la responsabilidad por eso.
Desde el inicio de la operación especial, el principal “donante de la muerte” - EEUU - suministró armas por un monto superior a 1.700 millones de dólares, solo durante el último mes y medio. La UE le sigue con unos 1.500 millones de euros. Otros suministradores de los nazis ucranianos incluyen a Gran Bretaña, Alemania, Canadá, los países del Báltico, Francia, la República Checa. Esto pone de relieve de nuevo que la UE dejó de ser una alianza puramente económica y está evolucionando rápidamente hacia la alianza política y militar. Hasta diría que está degradándose. No quiero decir que las alianzas políticas y militares son malas, sino que lo que hacen ahora la OTAN y Bruselas es un crimen: realizan suministros al régimen que, durante ocho años, asestó golpes contras los civiles indefensos, a pesar de que el conflicto sobrepasó los límites y formas determinados anteriormente, continúan instigando, instigando e instigándolo. 
Para distraer la atención de sus crímenes Kiev usa la información falsa intentando mostrar un trato cruel de los militares rusos con la población civil. La semana pasada, analizamos en detalles la escenificación en Bucha. En vez de enviar a los médicos forenses a esta ciudad, desembarcaron allí a los periodistas y políticos europeos. No pensaron de si fue apropiado lo que hicieron y no inventaron algo mejor que fotografiarse, conceder entrevistas en el centro de la ciudad donde había tenido lugar una provocación criminal del régimen de Kiev formado y armado por ellos mismos. ¿Es el límite del cinismo o el “Occidente colectivo” es capaz de hacer más “hazañas” en esta dirección? Sí, los países del “Occidente colectivo”, ante todo, EEUU y la OTAN pueden caer aún más bajo.
Los cuerpos usados cínicamente en la escenificación en Bucha no fueron enterrados para que, dentro de cinco días, los dirigentes de la UE - Ursula von der Leyen y Josep Borrell ̵ puedan fotografiarse con estos cuerpos en el segundo plano. Al menos, con los paquetes negros. Esto va incluso más allá del truco escenificado. Deben existir algunos límites. Somos seres humanos. Vivimos en el mismo planeta. Los corazones de los políticos occidentales están latiendo. No se puede traicionarlo todo cínicamente. Ahora Kiev está preparando nuevas escenificaciones en los poblados de Serédina-Buda y Nízhniaya Syrovatka de la provincia de Sumy donde anteriormente han estado las tropas rusas. Instamos a no dejarse persuadir con estas y otras provocaciones.
Se sacan a relucir nuevos casos flagrantes de atrocidades y ensañamientos cometidos por los combatientes ucranianos contra los militares rusos caídos presos En Occidente hacen la vista gorda ante los numerosos vídeos en Internet. Esperamos que el Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja (CICR) y otras organizaciones insistan en que Kiev observe las normas del Derecho Humanitario Internacional. Según la información disponible, el régimen de Kiev hace todo lo posible para oponerse a la misión humanitaria del CICR.
Continuamos insistiendo en la liberación y la entrega de los rusos detenidos por las unidades ucranianas. Hace varios días, se logró devolver a la Patria a cuatro empleados de la campaña Atomspetstrans que hace un mes y medio habían suministrado el combustible nuclear a la central nuclear de Rovno y desde aquel momento fueron detenidos arbitrariamente por Kiev. Instamos al OIEA y otros organismos internacionales dar una valoración legal a tales acciones.
El Presidente de Ucrania, Vladímir Zelenski, anunció ayer del arresto del líder del partido Plataforma de Oposición - Por la Vida, Víctor Medvedchuk, y la disposición de canjearle por los militares de Ucrania. Consideramos que es una tendencia extremamente peligrosa, en vista de que el en país hay muchos políticos y activistas sociales de oposición. Pudimos observar el uso de tal táctica en el Cáucaso del Norte en los años 1990. Se invitó a los periodistas, activistas políticos y sociales, inclusive los extranjeros al territorios de conflicto donde actuaron los combatientes y terroristas. Posteriormente les secuestraron y exigieron un rescate. Tuvieron un destino diferente. Esta táctica fue similar a lo que pasa hoy en Ucrania. Las declaraciones del régimen de Kiev parecen a lo sucedió en el Cáucaso del Norte de nuestro país en los años 1990.
Por nuestro lado, prestamos una gran atención a la situación humanitaria en Ucrania. A partir del inicio de la operación militar especial, se suministró a las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk, así como a las provincias ucranianas de Járkov, Zaporiya y Jersón más de 13 mil toneladas de cargas humanitarias, medicamentos y alimentos.
Las Fuerzas Armadas abren diariamente corredores humanitarios para que los civiles puedan abandonar las zonas peligrosas. Desde el inicio de la operación, más de 740 mil personas, incluidos 140 mil niños fueron a nuestro país. Se abrió un corredor marítimo para la salida de los buques extranjeros bloqueados en los puertos de Ucrania. Mientras, Kiev se niega a dar a los civiles la posibilidad de salir en dirección a Rusia y detiene a los buques y tripulaciones extranjeros. Ahora en Ucrania se encuentran 76 buques de 18 países.
Continúan las negociaciones ruso-ucranianas sobre el acuerdo de arreglo de la situación en Ucrania. Se llevan a cabo online. La agenda de estas negociaciones incluye el estatus neutral y no nuclear de Ucrania, su desmilitarización y desnazificación, el restablecimiento del estatus de la lengua rusa, el reconocimiento de las realidades territoriales, inclusive la pertinencia de Crimea a Rusia y la independencia de las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk. Lamentablemente, la delegación ucraniana no aplica esfuerzos para alcanzar los acuerdos, sino para dilatar las negociaciones, como fue durante los últimos siete años en el Grupo de Contacto.
Sabemos esta táctica. Esto conllevó a lo que sucedió en febrero de 2022. Cada vez en el curso de las negociaciones observamos cómo la parte ucraniana gasta el tiempo, inventa los mitos y rechaza la realidad. La parte ucraniana lo caracterizó como “descarada diplomacia agresiva” que tuvo que conducir al país al éxito. Ahora todos podemos observar este “éxito”. ¿Quieren repetirlo? En este caso, es necesario informar abiertamente a sus ciudadanos que no planeaban ir por el camino de las negociaciones. Esto no les interesa.
Les conviene lo que hace varios días dijeron sus patrocinadores en la UE. Josep Borrell instó a no resolver el conflicto por vía pacífica, sino en el campo de batalla. Los países miembros de la UE no pueden entender hasta hoy si Josep Borrell hizo esta declaración en nombre de ellos. ¿Se lo acordó con ellos? ¿Es una postura conjunta de la UE o una opinión, deseo, sueño personal de Josep Borrell? Es posible la tercera opción: sus asesores y su círculo está formado de tal manera que en un momento necesario se publican “tweets” que no se coordinan con nadie, sino llegan de dónde es necesario y se presentan como la postura de la UE. Los países miembros de la UE, periodistas, políticos intentaron precisar por qué Josep Borrell no había llamado a establecer la paz, sino continuar la guerra. Los Estados partes no pueden entender si es su postura o no. ¿Ha preguntado alguien su opinión al respecto?
En conclusión, quisiera confirmar de nuevo que los suministros de armas occidentales a Kiev, métodos terroristas usados por los grupos armados de Ucrania en combates, intimidaciones, la propaganda, fake news, la desinformación, las amenazas - nada impedirá a realizar los objetivos y tareas de la operación militar especial para liberar a Donbás, desmilitarizar y desnazificar a Ucrania y eliminar las amenazas a Rusia provenientes de su territorio.
Las autoridades de nuestro país y el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia lo declararon en reiteradas ocasiones.




__





Cargando…






www.mid.ru


----------



## Harman (14 Abr 2022)

Ucrania continúa sus audaces incursiones en el territorio de la Federación Rusa por vía aérea. Una vez más, dos helicópteros cruzaron nuestra frontera, esta vez en la región de Bryansk.

Según el Comité de Investigación, "moviéndose a baja altura, actuando deliberadamente, llevaron a cabo al menos seis ataques aéreos contra edificios residenciales en el pueblo de Klimovo, distrito de Klimovsky, región de Bryansk".

Siete bajas, dos graves. Seguimos especulando sobre la conveniencia de atacar los centros de decisión. Probablemente, estos centros ya han pasado a la clandestinidad. No hay nadie en el Estado Mayor, el Servicio de Seguridad o el Bankova. Podríamos haber atacado allí el 24 de febrero.

Y ahora debemos pensar en atacar a los responsables de la toma de decisiones. Antes de que la guerra se extienda por las fronteras de Ucrania. 

t.me/sashakots/31243


----------



## crocodile (14 Abr 2022)

Primer Viceministro de Información de la RPD Daniil Bezsonov @neoficialniybezsonov

La calma antes de la tormenta

En Mariupol, continúa la limpieza adicional de la ciudad de los militantes ucranianos. Con confianza, sistemáticamente, sin prisas. La rendición de más de 1.000 infantes de marina ucranianos acercó aún más esa hora.

En otras direcciones en la RPD, el frente se congeló. En algunas áreas, los duelos de artillería no se detienen, pero no hay movimiento perceptible, por razones obvias: las fuerzas principales y el equipo se están reagrupando antes de la batalla decisiva.

Ayer, el comandante del Regimiento Nazi Azov grabó un nuevo video, en el que aparecía otro mayor que se identificaba como el comandante de toda la 36ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina de la Armada de Ucrania. O son astutos y tratan de hacer pasar su fracaso por el éxito, porque este mayor no tiene nada que ver con el mando de la brigada, a lo sumo, una especie de batallón, o son aún peores y todo el mando de la brigada murió. o huyó de la ciudad para completar el cerco.

Hay una cosa más a la que prestar atención. A juzgar por la información recibida a lo largo del mes de fuentes abiertas, incluidos los medios de comunicación, Occidente ha dejado de jugar el papel de pacificador y ha mostrado su verdadera cara. Los funcionarios occidentales declaran abiertamente su deseo de luchar con Rusia, pero preferiblemente con el último ucraniano.

Los países de la OTAN están reuniendo activamente las fuerzas y los medios disponibles de carácter militar en las fronteras con Ucrania y Bielorrusia. Además de las armas de mano, los países de la OTAN suministran abiertamente a Ucrania armas pesadas. Aparentemente, los miembros de la OTAN decidieron que no tendrían otra oportunidad y que era necesario ahora mismo, mientras Ucrania es al menos capaz de algo, usarla como punta de lanza contra el oso ruso.

No en vano el Papa se hizo pasar por un pacificador y pidió una tregua pascual en Ucrania precisamente en este momento en el que Occidente necesita concentrar sus fuerzas en Ucrania. Les conviene que el frente de la operación militar no avance el mayor tiempo posible para tener margen de maniobra directamente en el territorio de Ucrania.

Sin embargo, acumular fuerza a espaldas del ejército ucraniano y demostrar determinación para matar al oso ruso y unirse a la guerra no es lo mismo. Hubo rumores de que la OTAN podría ingresar abiertamente al territorio de Ucrania el próximo mes. Incluso si esto sucede, es solo para asegurarse de que la guerra continúe hasta el último ucraniano, y no para luchar contra Rusia nosotros mismos.


----------



## The_unknown (14 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Varios heridos graves en el bombardeo ukro de la población rusa de Bryansk.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1025125
> de



Es una guerra, es normal que ahora que han empujado el frente hasta la frontera pongan presión en Rusia. Lo raro es que los Rusos no empiecen a bombardear masivamente.


----------



## kenny220 (14 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ucrania continúa sus audaces incursiones en el territorio de la Federación Rusa por vía aérea. Una vez más, dos helicópteros cruzaron nuestra frontera, esta vez en la región de Bryansk.
> 
> Según el Comité de Investigación, "moviéndose a baja altura, actuando deliberadamente, llevaron a cabo al menos seis ataques aéreos contra edificios residenciales en el pueblo de Klimovo, distrito de Klimovsky, región de Bryansk".
> 
> ...



*Antes de que la guerra se extienda por las fronteras de Ucrania.*

Es coña no? O van a pasar de operación especial a guerra?


----------



## NS 4 (14 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Son delincuentes , ladrones, vulgares chorizos los yankees, nada nuevo.



PATENTE DE CORSO DE SU MAJESTAD....filibusterismo...pirateria...


----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)

*El grupo hotelero español RIU suspende las ventas a través de su web en Rusia.*
El grupo hotelero español RIU Hotels & Resorts, con presencia en 20 países, ha suspendido las ventas *a través de su página web en el mercado ruso*, a la espera de que finalice el conflicto bélico iniciado por Rusia en Ucrania el pasado 24 de febrero.

Ahora mismo, *no se puede reservar desde Rusia a través de la web de RIU *para ninguno de sus destinos, señalaron este jueves a Efe fuentes del grupo.

"No se puede reservar en nuestra web si entras desde Rusia, pero cualquier cliente que tenga *una reserva al margen de su nacionalidad, no se le va a denegar el check-in a nadie*", precisaron.

La compañía "está muy preocupada por los acontecimientos actuales en Europa" y quiere "analizar la situación con *calma, detenimiento *y teniendo en cuenta a todos los grupos de interés".


----------



## JAGGER (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (14 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Klimovo cerca de Belgorod en Rusia atacada por 2 helicópteros ukras.



Pero no llevan diciendo los rusos desde hace un mes que tienen el control aéreo absoluto del espacio aéreo ucranio? y ni siquiera pueden asegurar el ruso 
. País de subnormales.

Por el bien de rusia, lo mejor que podría pasar es que los ucranio les derroten cuanto antes.


----------



## EGO (14 Abr 2022)

Occidente va con todo y ya no hay vuelta atras.

Economia,despliegues,ataques a barcos,etc...

La guerraza mundial es inevitable,como ya dije antes de la invasion de Rusia a ucrania.


----------



## Honkler (14 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Es leerte el hilo oficial de ese foro y da mas asco que verse las noticias de A3Noticias.
> 
> Todo manipulado, todo desde un único punto de vista (OTAN), y si dices por ejemplo que algo que han subido es falso, van a reportarte. No dan asco...
> 
> Hasta en este foro hay mas pluralidad y hasta respeto. Y uno se entera mucho más de todo, tácticas, armamento, gracias a foreros como @Gotthard y otros más. Nada que ver un foro con otro. Aquí algunos apoyamos a Rusia, otros a la OTAN, pero en general el nivel informativo de este hilo es 10 veces mas neutral y veraz que la mierda de Forocoches. Putos críos.



Forocoches se ha convertido en un nido de analfabetos.


----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## ccartech (14 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ucrania continúa sus audaces incursiones en el territorio de la Federación Rusa por vía aérea. Una vez más, dos helicópteros cruzaron nuestra frontera, esta vez en la región de Bryansk.
> 
> Según el Comité de Investigación, "moviéndose a baja altura, actuando deliberadamente, llevaron a cabo al menos seis ataques aéreos contra edificios residenciales en el pueblo de Klimovo, distrito de Klimovsky, región de Bryansk".
> 
> ...



No hay que pensar tanto


----------



## piru (14 Abr 2022)

O los ukras no se fían o no saben usarlas, C90 que les ha mandado Perro Sánchez, llega intacto a manos rusas:

"En las posiciones ucranianas abandonadas en la central térmica de Shchastya (LNR), encuentran lanzagranadas de producción extranjera - sin usar, y las soviéticas están tiradas cerca - disparadas."

¿Esto puede estar pasando con el material que está mandando la OTAN?




t.me/c/1686911871/6176


----------



## Abu-Yunis (14 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La Izquierda española es un continuo ridiculo:



No española, sino francesa y muy minoritaria. La autora del artículo citado es Elisa Moros, miembro del Nouveau Parti Anticapitaliste NPA, partido integrado en el Secretariado Unificado de la IV Internacional, es decir una facción trostkista. Su candidato Philipe Poutou obtuvo el 0,8% en la reciente primera era vuelta de desde las elecciones presidenciales.


----------



## Iskra (14 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> No hay que pensar tanto
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1025140



Ya se ha comentado mucho por aquí. ¿Casualidad o "bonito" homenaje a a las SS?
Es acojonante.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> O los ukras no se fían o no saben usarlas, C90 que les ha mandado Perro Sánchez, llega intacto a manos rusas:
> 
> "En las posiciones ucranianas abandonadas en la central térmica de Shchastya (LNR), encuentran lanzagranadas de producción extranjera - sin usar, y las soviéticas están tiradas cerca - disparadas.
> 
> ...



Si te rindes a los rusos y además tienes material de la OTAN tienes premio, o eso dicen en las fosas marianas. Dependiendo del material te dan más o menos rublos…cosas raras que ocurren en esta guerra.


----------



## Honkler (14 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es algo bastante preocupante. La tensión no se relaja en ningún momento, va a más.



El NWO va a tope, están poniendo toda la carne en el asador… y nos quejábamos de Trump


----------



## Makko (14 Abr 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Pues eso, China es la que manda, y de momento no está apoyando a Rusia. Gepolíticamente, China tiene como enemigos a los cagaplayas y a los rusos, que tratan de hacerle la pinza.



0


----------



## Honkler (14 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Aiden Eslyn - Gran Bretaña Nottingham. Un mercenario inglés que luchó del lado de los nazis en Mariupol. “Muchos lo perdieron, pero nosotros lo encontramos. Próximamente se viene una entrevista interesante”.



A ese le han puesto la cara buena a base de caricias


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Si te rindes a los rusos y además tienes material de la OTAN tienes premio, o eso dicen en las fosas marianas. Dependiendo del material te dan más o menos rublos…cosas raras que ocurren en esta guerra.



Igual no entienden manual de instrucciones...la garantía es de 6 meses?


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (14 Abr 2022)

¿Que pelicula es la del profesor hablando con los alumnos?

Perdon por el retraso XD.


----------



## ccartech (14 Abr 2022)

Los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos cuentan cómo #neonazis de Pravy Sektor les ordenó matar a tiros a 20 civiles en "represalia" por el presunto #BuchaMassacre , los desarmaron y arrestaron cuando se negaron a hacerlo. #Ukraine #genocide #warcrimes



*Que otra cosa podian esperar de las bandas armadas por los pedófilos*


----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)

*La Fuerza aérea ucraniana informa de la liberación de varias poblaciones del sur.*
Las Fuerzas Aéreas de Ucrania informaron hoy de la liberación de varias poblaciones del sur con la *intervención de sus paracaidistas y tropas de asalto *de Leópolis (oeste del país), según el portal ucraniano_ Ukrinform_.

Esa fuente se remite a un mensaje de la Brigada de Asalto 80, a través de su cuenta en Facebook, en la que *no se dan más detalles de la operación.*

"Las unidades de la 80 Brigada de Asalto de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania *han logrado eliminar* en una brillante operación a las tropas de la Federación Rusa", se afirma en ese mensaje.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (14 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Forocoches se ha convertido en un nido de analfabetos.



Eso, no como burbuja, que desde la Academia de Platón el mundo no había visto nada semejante...


----------



## Octubrista (14 Abr 2022)

Muchos ucranianos iniciarán una nueva vida en otros países, y no partirán de cero con los bolsillos vacíos.


----------



## Honkler (14 Abr 2022)

En España estamos tan entrampados con las zipotecas, que si Putin nos ofrece eso, le hacen la ola y se entrega el país sin pegar un solo tiro


----------



## Michael_Knight (14 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Video de los envíos de IFV y obuses alemanes a través de Polonia a Ucrania. ¿Es esto lo que el señor
> @JosepBorrellF quiso decir al referirse a las victorias en los «campos de batalla»?
> 
> _


----------



## Honkler (14 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Eso, no como burbuja, que desde la Academia de Platón el mundo no había visto nada semejante...



Leo los dos foros y no hay comparación. Otra cosa es que allí te sientas más cómodo, claro…


----------



## amcxxl (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## porconsiguiente (14 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Video de los envíos de IFV y obuses alemanes a través de Polonia a Ucrania. ¿Es esto lo que el señor
> @JosepBorrellF quiso decir al referirse a las victorias en los «campos de batalla»?
> 
> _



La última vez que tanques alemanes cruzaron Polonia, fueron tiempos muy malos.


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Abr 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Pues eso, China es la que manda, y de momento no está apoyando a Rusia. Gepolíticamente, China tiene como enemigos a los cagaplayas y a los rusos, que tratan de hacerle la pinza.



Pero ¿que coño sabras tu lo que quiere China? la República Popular China sabe que si cae Rusia, ellos van detras, asi que no les intersa para nada fiarse de los satanistas yanquis y sus lamepollas como tu.


----------



## kenny220 (14 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Muchos ucranianos iniciarán una nueva vida en otros países, y no partirán de cero con los bolsillos vacíos.



Coño, siguiendo a mucho preboste ruso, me da que muchos responsables de logística y mantenimiento del Ejército ruso, tiene buenas reservas, visto lo visto.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (14 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Pero ¿que coño sabras tu lo que quiere China? la República Popular China sabe que si cae Rusia, ellos van detras, asi que no les intersa para nada fiarse de los satanistas yanquis y sus lamepollas como tu.



Lo vas a saber tu, comedoritos de mierda


----------



## Epicii (14 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Prensa rusa.
> 
> El territorio de la Federación Rusa está siendo bombardeado con morteros, y todavía estamos asustando a Urkaina en declaraciones oficiales del Ministerio de Defensa de que podemos "atacar en el centro de toma de decisiones" en respuesta.
> 
> ¿Cuántos de nuestros barcos y guardias fronterizos deben morir para que los líderes se den cuenta: es hora de convertir a Kiev en un cráter lunar?



Rusia debe declarar la guerra, y terminar con la idiotez de operación de desnasificacion...debe acabar con el mando ucraniano y los asesores de la OTAN que estén en el oeste de Ucrania. Acabar con sistemas de transporte como vías y autopistas clave, acabar con centrales eléctricas y plantas de agua, hacer de Ucrania un caos hasta que se rindan. O perderá esta guerra.


----------



## Pinovski (14 Abr 2022)

La televisión estatal rusa nos explica porqué la operación especial se está "alargando un poco..." Resulta que se convirtió en Tercera Guerra Mundial







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Abr 2022)

John Kirby del Pentágono confirma que el barco sigue flote y se mueve hacia el este.


----------



## mazuste (14 Abr 2022)

En este escenario bélico, bien localizado, del enfrentamiento entre EEUU y Rusia,
se dirimen varios objetivos, pero no todos. En eso, al menos Rusia, está reteniendo
con toda la intención gran parte de su potencial militar porque atiende a la previsión
de un contraataque de la OTAN (EEUU) y/o la apertura de otros frentes, anticipando
que se abrirá una guerra mucho más larga. La ucranización de Europa es una señal.

En el 'matrimonio' euroasiático, a Rusia le toca defender las agresiones al nuevo hogar
y China se encarga de la administración y mantener la casa en condiciones óptimas.


----------



## Iskra (14 Abr 2022)

El espejo. Este siempre interesante y casi imprescindible canal, repite en español la célebre conferencia de Munich de 2007, absolutamente imprescindible para entender mínimamente el estado de cosas actual en el mundo.


----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)

El Ministro de Defensa Nacional de Lituania, Arvydas Anušauskas, publicó esto en Facebook sobre Moskva (traducido).

Si esto es cierto, entonces el barco se hundió hace 11 horas después de naufragar y una gran pérdida de vidas, si 54 marineros fueron rescatados de los ≈ 500 a bordo.


----------



## Seronoser (14 Abr 2022)

El euro cayendo a 1,07 dólares jojo.
Tic tac europa


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> En este escenario bélico, bien localizado, del enfrentamiento entre EEUU y Rusia,
> se dirimen varios objetivos, pero no todos. En eso, al menos Rusia, está reteniendo
> con toda la intención gran parte de su potencial militar porque atiende a la previsión
> de un contraataque de la OTAN (EEUU) y/o la apertura de otros frentes, anticipando
> ...



¿En serio considera la posibilidad de una ofensiva de los nazis bálticos y los meapilas polacos sobr Rusia apoyados por los Bastardos y el Ejercito de Franco? no se, Rick.


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Abr 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Lo vas a saber tu, comedoritos de mierda



No me gustan los doritos, soy mas de Jack Daniel's.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (14 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> En este escenario bélico, bien localizado, del enfrentamiento entre EEUU y Rusia,
> se dirimen varios objetivos, pero no todos. En eso, al menos Rusia, está reteniendo
> con toda la intención gran parte de su potencial militar porque atiende a la previsión
> de un contraataque de la OTAN (EEUU) y/o la apertura de otros frentes, anticipando
> ...



Corea y Japón comienzan a estar incómodas en su posición absolutamente pro-occidental. Y la mayoría de Asia también, vamos. 

Esto va de anglosion contra el resto del mundo o al menos contra ese resto del mundo capaz de no ceder ante las presiones anglosionistas.


----------



## Honkler (14 Abr 2022)

La que está liando el portátil de Hunter…


----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)

Científicos rusos dicen que sus colegas chinos han suspendido la cooperación. Ya los están abandonando y además Finlandia y Suecia entran en la OTAN. 

Game Over


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Abr 2022)

Recogida de firmas en Alemania para expulsar al embajador ucraina.


----------



## amcxxl (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)

Pobre Rusia le atacan en su territorio, le hunden el barco, Finlandia y Suecia entran en la OTAN, los chinos no cooperan. 

Nadie los respeta ni con bombas nucleares


----------



## faraico (14 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Científicos rusos dicen que sus colegas chinos han suspendido la cooperación. Ya los están abandonando y además Finlandia y Suecia entran en la OTAN.
> 
> Game Over



Fuente?


----------



## Epicii (14 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El Ministro de Defensa Nacional de Lituania, Arvydas Anušauskas, publicó esto en Facebook sobre Moskva (traducido).
> 
> Si esto es cierto, entonces el barco se hundió hace 11 horas después de naufragar y una gran pérdida de vidas, si 54 marineros fueron rescatados de los ≈ 500 a bordo.



Y Lituania como averiguo eso? Con una Ouija?
EEUU que tiene satelites y drones de vigilancia sobre el mar negro dice que el barco sigue a flote y navega hacia el este...
Al ignore por idiota...


----------



## mazuste (14 Abr 2022)

*"¿Qué está pasando hoy? Hoy se está destruyendo el sistema del mundo unipolar*
_*que se desarrolló tras el colapso de la Unión Soviética, eso es lo más importante. 
Lo principal ni siquiera son los trágicos acontecimientos que están teniendo lugar
en el Donbás y en Ucrania, porque eso no es lo principal. Se dice que EEUU 
está "dispuesto a luchar contra Rusia hasta el último ucraniano". Y dicen, y decimos,*_
* de hecho, esto es así. Es la quintaesencia de los eventos que están teniendo lugar".*

Putin en el cosmódromo de Vostochny en rueda de prensa con Lukashenko, 
Rossiya-24 el pasado día 11.


----------



## Jotagb (14 Abr 2022)

Se vienen cositas?


Ahora hay una actividad inusual de aviones gubernamentales de la Federación Rusa 

Según el servicio flightradar24, los aviones están saliendo de Moscú. También se notó actividad inusual de aviones de transporte de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas.

Muchos asumen que esta noche tendrá lugar alguna operación a gran escala. Ayer, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso advirtió a Kiev que, en caso de bombardeo del territorio ruso, se asestaría un golpe a los centros de toma de decisiones en la capital ucraniana.


----------



## Pete Best (14 Abr 2022)

Vaya vaya con los últimos acontecimientos de la guerra eh, Rusia se retira por completo del norte, importantes buques hundidos, perdiendo material a toneladas, pero hay que mirar el lado bueno eh, Mariupol a 20km de Rusia casi casi está conquistado. No se me venga abajo la gente que hay que tener en cuenta que Rusia está luchando contra el globalismo, el sionismo, el otanismo y los annunakis, se lo he oído decir a Cesar Vidal en su podcast y tiene que ser verdad.

Hay que coger fuerzas para luchar contra el NWO así que ya le estáis diciendo a vuestra madre que os prepare un buen Cola Cao, pero sin grafeno, no como las vacunas, y a volver a forear y a hacer sesudos y acertados análisis de este conflicto. Ánimo que el mundo os necesita.


----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Abr 2022)

Nuevo vídeo del periodista yankee en Mariupol…


----------



## frangelico (14 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Se vienen cositas?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1025179
> 
> Ahora hay una actividad inusual de aviones gubernamentales de la Federación Rusa
> ...



Eso es el escuadrón de transportes especiales y me temo que la ruta hacia el SE apunta a Ufa. Cerca de Ufa, bajo un monte, está el búnker ruso del fin del mundo.


----------



## pgas (14 Abr 2022)

porconsiguiente dijo:


> La última vez que tanques alemanes cruzaron Polonia, fueron tiempos muy malos.




polacos elevando el nivel de rusofobia risas






*Polacos valientes*

_"Sabemos lo que significa la ocupación rusa, sabemos lo que significa el terror ruso" - El presidente polaco Duda en una conferencia de prensa en Kiev. Según Duda, Rusia tiene muchas ventajas sobre Polonia, incluido el tamaño, pero "los polacos son superiores a los rusos en al menos un aspecto. Somos más valientes y capaces de luchar hasta el final. Nosotros (los polacos) lo demostramos durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial". ."_

https://topwar.ru/159014-prezident-...kih-smelye-poljaki-srazhajutsja-do-konca.html - zinc

Cabe señalar que la "batalla de Polonia hasta el final" en 1939 tomó un poco más de un mes, y el gobierno huyó del país incluso antes de la entrada de las tropas soviéticas. En el futuro, los "valientes polacos" lucharon como parte de las formaciones creadas por la URSS y el Imperio Británico.


----------



## Jotagb (14 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Eso es el escuadrón de transportes especiales y me temo que la ruta hacia el SE apunta a Ufa. Cerca de Ufa, bajo un monte, está el búnker ruso del fin del mundo.



Llevo ya unos días sin ver a Antonio Sánchez subir una foto a Twitter con lo que le gusta. A ver si están escondidos todos en búnkers. 
Esto ya empieza a acojonar.


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (14 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Se vienen cositas?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1025179
> 
> Ahora hay una actividad inusual de aviones gubernamentales de la Federación Rusa
> ...



Es cuestión de horas que los TU-160 surquen el cielo ucraniano... 

P. D: de toda la puta vida ha sido "ucraniano". Por qué le dicen ahora " Ucranio"?


----------



## frangelico (14 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Llevo ya unos días sin ver a Antonio Sánchez subir una foto a Twitter con lo que le gusta. A ver si están escondidos todos en búnkers.
> Esto ya empieza a acojonar.



Pues si no se le ve, estará en Quintos de Mora o en algún otro sótano.


----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)

Lo que más me preocupa es que Rusia no puede ganar esta guerra contra Ucrania por métodos convencionales, el ejercito de Ucrania esta mejor preparado, es mucho más pequeño pero bien entrenado y ademas dispone de apoyo occidental, tanto en equipos como en inteligencia. 

Esto podría llevar a Putin a utilizar armas químicas o nucleares contra Ucrania, lo que sin duda sería un escenario muy peligroso.


----------



## Simo Hayha (14 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Se vienen cositas?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1025179
> 
> Ahora hay una actividad inusual de aviones gubernamentales de la Federación Rusa
> ...



Las ratas abandonan el barco. Los ucranios podrían golpear esta noche moscú y los miembros del politburó no se piensan quedar allí para verlo.


----------



## mazuste (14 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Se vienen cositas?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1025179
> 
> Ahora hay una actividad inusual de aviones gubernamentales de la Federación Rusa
> ...



Se da por sentado los "centros de toma de decisiones" se hallan en Kiev... Y eso no es correcto.
La frase correcta fue "centros de toma de decisiones, incluso en Kiev". Lo que significaría que los
"centros de tomas de decisiones" no están todos en Kiev, sino en el Oeste ucraniano y Polonia.
Pos eso...


----------



## Impresionante (14 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Noticia de hace 2 días.

La destrucción será lenta e inexorable


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Y ese sí que es una noticia importante. Los EEUU buscan arruinar a Europa, con la colaboración de sus caniches (desde Von der Leyen a Antoñito) La población, aborregada, ni se entera mientras está pensando en el fútbol y las telenovelas turcas.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (14 Abr 2022)

Os lo pego también aquí:





_*Daniel Yergin, vicepresidente de S&P Global*, es el autor de "The New Map: Energy, Climate, and the Clash of Nations". *Carlos Pascual, vicepresidente senior de S&P Global, es un exembajador de los Estados Unidos en México y Ucrania.*_

Lo que parecía indecible cuando Rusia invadió Ucrania, prohibiendo las ventas rusas de petróleo y gas en una Europa que depende en gran medida de la energía rusa, es cada vez más probable. Pero habrá que hacerlo bien si va a funcionar.

Las sanciones impuestas a Rusia en febrero después de que comenzara la guerra excluyeron notablemente la energía porque se temía que Europa dependiera tanto de las importaciones de energía de Rusia que *cortar los lazos* *daría lugar a un aumento vertiginoso de los precios, la escasez y las dificultades económicas. El apoyo del público europeo a la respuesta occidental concertada a la invasión podría verse socavado*.

Luego vinieron casi dos meses de guerra: ataques devastadores contra civiles, los horrores revelados por la retirada rusa de Kiev, la inminencia de batallas masivas en la región de Donbas. Los gobiernos europeos han prometido desgapararse de la energía rusa durante varios años; pero ahora, en medio de una creciente repugnancia por las tácticas del presidente ruso Vladimir Putin, se está acelerando el impulso para las sanciones energéticas de la Unión Europea. Ya ha empezado con el carbón ruso.

Pero *el gas y el petróleo son las grandes fuentes de dinero para la financiación de* la guerra de *Rusia*. *Si Europa corta los envíos por completo, calculamos que le costaría al Kremlin, a precios corrientes, más de 250 000 millones de dólares al año*. ¿Es posible hacerlo sin causar un dolor económico masivo y desestabilizador? *La "autosanción" (refinerías que se niegan a utilizar petróleo ruso, bancos que no proporcionan financiación) ya está reduciendo las compras europeas de energía rusa. Ahora se están debatiendo altos aranceles de importación de energía rusa, destinados a obligar a Rusia a aceptar descuentos masivos para hacer que su petróleo sea competitivo.*

Sin embargo, separar completamente a Europa de la energía rusa dependerá de gestionar hábilmente la escasez de energía y las turbulencias resultantes. *Para tener éxito se requiere algo que hasta ahora ha faltado en gran medida: la colaboración entre el gobierno y la industria.*

Es necesario dejar de lado la política, junto con las bocados de sonido reciclados sobre la "abastecimiento de precios" que ignoran las realidades de la escasez en el mercado global y desalientan la cooperación.

*Los gobiernos de EE. UU. y Europa deben colaborar con las empresas a diario, compartiendo información*, para coordinar las complejas cadenas logísticas y de suministro de un mercado petrolero de casi 100 millones de barriles diarios. *Esto es tiempo de guerra, y eso significa volver a la colaboración entre el gobierno y la industria de la Segunda Guerra Mundial y los "acuerdos voluntarios" de la Guerra de Corea y los "comités de emergencia" de la Crisis de Suez de 1956, que en ese momento incluían exenciones temporales antimonopolio para permitir el flujo de información crítica entre el gobierno y las empresas.*

Con dicha cooperación, las sanciones contra el petróleo ruso con destino a Europa pueden ser manejables. Según nuestras cifras, alrededor de la mitad de los 7,5 millones de barriles diarios de exportaciones de crudo y productos de Rusia van a Europa, satisfaciendo alrededor del 35 por ciento de la demanda total. El reciente anuncio del presidente Biden de una gran liberación de los EE. UU. La Reserva Estratégica de Petróleo fue un paso importante para ayudar a compensar la escasez.

*La producción de petróleo de EE. UU. aumentará sustancialmente este año*. Los productores de Oriente Medio podrían añadir más petróleo rápidamente, pero eso significaría desechar su acuerdo OPEP Plus y superar las tensiones en las relaciones entre Estados Unidos y Arabia Saudí. Un acuerdo nuclear con Irán, con las sanciones levantadas, podría llevar rápidamente más petróleo al mercado. Pero Rusia, parte en el acuerdo, puede no apoyar un acuerdo que añada petróleo competitivo al mercado.
*Algunos de los barriles rusos rechazados por Europa se trasladarían a Asia, pero se venderían con grandes descuentos, y su aprobación se vería obstaculizada por las sanciones, los límites de seguros y las finanzas, y la disponibilidad física de los barcos*. Aquí hay que aplicar las lecciones de las sanciones 2012-2014 a Irán.

*El gas natural es el mayor desafío*, debido a la alta dependencia de Europa de la entrega de gasoductos desde Rusia, normalmente alrededor del 35 por ciento de la demanda de la UE, pero que fluctúa hasta el 25 por ciento. *Si bien el gas natural licuado (GNL) ha traído mucho gas adicional a Europa y con más por venir, no hay suficiente capacidad de GNL adicional a nivel mundial ni suficiente infraestructura de GNL en Europa para compensar un déficit de apagar el grifo ruso*.

La expansión significativa de la energía renovable llevará años. Pero *hay medidas inmediatas que podrían reducir la dependencia del gas en Europa: usar temporalmente más carbón; si es posible técnicamente, no cerrar los tres últimos reactores nucleares en funcionamiento de Alemania; conservación de energía; cambios de comportamiento (por ejemplo, ajustar las temperaturas de los edificios); y posiblemente alguna forma de racionamiento.

Estos pasos serían pesados políticamente*, especialmente en Alemania, *pero* a medida que los horrores siguen surgiendo de Ucrania,* la gente puede estar aceptando más los movimientos de lo que sus líderes anticipan*. *Para suavizar el impacto económico, los gobiernos pueden considerar detenidamente los activos financieros rusos en Europa para compensar a los consumidores y las empresas.*

Hace una década, Putin denunció la revolución d*el esquisto "fracking",* reconociéndola como una amenaza. Tenía razón al preocuparse. Si Estados Unidos no hubiera pasado de importar el 60 por ciento de su petróleo a convertirse en el productor número 1 del mundo y, este año, en el mayor exportador mundial de GNL, Europa podría ser ahora su rehén. Ahora, Putin ha revelado lo formidable que *es un activo estratégico del petróleo y el gas de los Estados Unidos*, no solo para los Estados Unidos, sino también, en esta crisis cada vez más profunda, *para Europa.*



https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2022/04/14/cutting-off-russian-oil-and-gas-from-europe/


----------



## No al NOM (14 Abr 2022)

Pete Best dijo:


> Vaya vaya con los últimos acontecimientos de la guerra eh, Rusia se retira por completo del norte, importantes buques hundidos, perdiendo material a toneladas, pero hay que mirar el lado bueno eh, Mariupol a 20km de Rusia casi casi está conquistado. No se me venga abajo la gente que hay que tener en cuenta que Rusia está luchando contra el globalismo, el sionismo, el otanismo y los annunakis, se lo he oído decir a Cesar Vidal en su podcast y tiene que ser verdad.
> 
> Hay que coger fuerzas para luchar contra el NWO así que ya le estáis diciendo a vuestra madre que os prepare un buen Cola Cao, pero sin grafeno, no como las vacunas, y a volver a forear y a hacer sesudos y acertados análisis de este conflicto. Ánimo que el mundo os necesita.



El mundo está lleno de hijos de puta como tú a los que decapitar, la suerte que tienes esque eres un mierda de internet y ahí quedarás siempre


----------



## radium (14 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Se da por sentado los "centros de toma de decisiones" se hallan en Kiev... Y eso no es correcto.
> La frase correcta fue "centros de toma de decisiones, incluso en Kiev". Lo que significaría que los
> "centros de tomas de decisiones" no están todos en Kiev, sino en el Oeste ucraniano y Polonia.
> Pos eso...



Eso significa atacar incluso a polonia.


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Abr 2022)

pgas dijo:


> polacos elevando el nivel de rusofobia risas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tengo el número de Osprey dedicado a la invasión de Polonia y me gusta repasarlo. Resulta que al aristocrático mando polaco se le presentó un dilema irresoluble en agosto de 1939: o retiraba al grueso de su ejército tras el Vistula y esperaba la ofensiva prometida por los franceses, o mantenia a sus ejércitos pegados a la frontera a ver si habia suerte y los nazis no eran tan fieros como se pintaban. Esta segunda opción era suicida dadala geografia polaca rodeada por Alemania por 3 partes, pero triunfó el orgullo nacional, si algo que saben hacer los meapilas es morir inutilmente. Dicho y hecho, mantuvieron el absurdo dispositivo y en tres dias tuvieron a dos divisiones panzer en Varsovia.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Es cuestión de horas que los TU-160 surquen el cielo ucraniano...
> 
> P. D: de toda la puta vida ha sido "ucraniano". Por qué le dicen ahora " Ucranio"?



También he pensado en el 160 tras el barco, los helicópteros y el aviso al palacio de zeli....a veces veo TU en los cielos.


----------



## kenny220 (14 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lo que más me preocupa es que Rusia no puede ganar esta guerra contra Ucrania por métodos convencionales, el ejercito de Ucrania esta mejor preparado, es mucho más pequeño pero bien entrenado y ademas dispone de apoyo occidental, tanto en equipos como en inteligencia.
> 
> Esto podría llevar a Putin a utilizar armas químicas o nucleares contra Ucrania, lo que sin duda sería un escenario muy peligroso.



Una retirada ahora de Rusia, una paz a lo vietnamita, pues en unos, años Rusia volvería a la normalidad en sus relaciones. 

El uso de armas nucleares, sea el resultado final implicaría un rechazo a lo ruso por decenios.


----------



## Honkler (14 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Estos cabrones saben algo


----------



## Jotagb (14 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lo que más me preocupa es que Rusia no puede ganar esta guerra contra Ucrania por métodos convencionales, el ejercito de Ucrania esta mejor preparado, es mucho más pequeño pero bien entrenado y ademas dispone de apoyo occidental, tanto en equipos como en inteligencia.
> 
> Esto podría llevar a Putin a utilizar armas químicas o nucleares contra Ucrania, lo que sin duda sería un escenario muy peligroso.



Tu vives en un mundo paralelo, en tu mundo color de rosa


----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)

Una serie de *nuevas declaraciones sobre la situación en ucrania del secretario de prensa del presidente de la federación rusa*, dmitry peskov.

Temas básicos:
▪*Putin no se niega a reunirse con Zelensky,* pero "el terreno debe estar preparado y el texto del documento aún no está disponible".

▪*No hay información sobre la nueva ronda de negociaciones* de delegaciones en formato presencial por el momento, Bielorrusia podría ser la plataforma preferida.

▪*La posibilidad de desplegar armas nucleares en el Báltico* en relación con la información sobre los planes de Finlandia y Suecia para unirse a la OTAN, hasta que Shoigu le dio a Putin la idea de fortalecer las fronteras occidentales, lleva tiempo.

▪*Putin fue informado sobre el crucero "Moscú".*

UN.


----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Tu vives en un mundo paralelo, en tu mundo color de rosa



Mejor vivir en ese mundo que el tuyo.....color negro...negrisimo.


----------



## orcblin (14 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Os lo pego también aquí:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que hijo puta, todas las penurias para europa..
pues si tan preocupado está por europa que diga que USA venda el gas a la mitada de precio a europa, y que regale las armas..

o eso, si tal otro día?


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> También he pensado en el 160 tras el barco, los helicópteros y el aviso al palacio de zeli....a veces veo TU en los cielos.



Comenzaría la escalada. Ministerios e infraestructuras civiles.


----------



## amcxxl (14 Abr 2022)

Potentes explosiones en las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Kramatorsk y Artemovsk.


Los militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania establecieron la venta de vehículos blindados y otras armas a las milicias de la RPD. La venta se realizó en la zona de N. p. Snegirevka, región de Mykolaiv. Al mismo tiempo, es significativo que el ejército ucraniano esté feliz de aceptar rublos rusos como pago.


Oficial de inteligencia estadounidense asesinado en Donbass Los documentos del nativo de Washington cayeron en manos de combatientes chechenos que participaban en una operación especial.


El 14 de abril se celebra una fecha memorable en la República Popular de Lugansk: el Día de las Víctimas de la Agresión Ucraniana. Se instaló en honor a los habitantes de la República que murieron en la guerra en Donbass.


La Fiscalía General de la DPR abrió un caso penal por el hecho de la grabación en video del despliegue de las tropas de la Milicia Popular, las bases industriales y otros objetos significativos de la DPR. El expediente incluye a empleados de la misión de la OSCE


----------



## Epicii (14 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Una retirada ahora de Rusia, una paz a lo vietnamita, pues en unos, años Rusia volvería a la normalidad en sus relaciones.
> 
> El uso de armas nucleares, sea el resultado final implicaría un rechazo a lo ruso por decenios.



Rusia ya esta condenada. Cuanto antes asuman que esto es a matar o morir, mas posibilidades tiene el mundo de evitar un holocausto nuclear...
O Rusia va con todo y termina esta guerra, o irán por ella, y entonces no le quedara otra que lanzan sus armas nucleares.


----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Jotagb (14 Abr 2022)

Eso se lo escribe el cm, pero en toda la semana no ha subido ninguna foto suya paseándose con el Falcon.


----------



## kenny220 (14 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Rusia ya esta condenada. Cuanto antes asuman que esto es a matar o morir, mas posibilidades tiene el mundo de evitar un holocausto nuclear...
> O Rusia va con todo y termina esta guerra, o iran por ella, y entonces no le quedara otra que lanzan sus armas nucleares.



Te recuerdo como salió usa de Vietnam.


----------



## Harman (14 Abr 2022)

El ejército ucraniano es el primero del mundo en número de conductores y cocineros por kilómetro de línea de frente, que no sabían nada y no querían luchar.

t.me/boris_rozhin/42339


----------



## mazuste (14 Abr 2022)

radium dijo:


> Eso significa atacar incluso a polonia.



Eso todavía no lo veo, de momento...Pero en la zona fronteriza hay unos cuantos búnkeres
en la lista de 'revisión'


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Estos cabrones saben algo



Saben lo que hacen esos "inversores", destruir europa aunque sea desde dentro, eeuu es la que esta llevando esto


----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Bulldozerbass (14 Abr 2022)

pgas dijo:


> polacos elevando el nivel de rusofobia risas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El señor Presidente de la III República de Polonia sabe lo que significa la ocupación SOVIÉTICA, sabe lo que significa el terror SOVIÉTICO.
Y por cierto está más guapo calladito, porque cada vez que abre la boca sube el pan en Polonia.


----------



## Epicii (14 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Te recuerdo como salió usa de Vietnam.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1025228



Vietnam no esta en la frontera de EEUU. No se jugaba tener al enemigo en la frontera. Rusia no puede retroceder, no tiene a donde...


----------



## Octubrista (14 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Es un fin de semana largo con los grandes mercados cerrados, ideal para programar una tensión artificial adicional (false flag, o lo que sea) y obligar a Alemania a que deje de importar hidrocarburos de Rusia, aún a costa del suicidio.


----------



## kenny220 (14 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Vietnam no esta en la frontera de EEUU. No se jugaba tener al enemigo en la frontera. Rusia no puede retroceder, no tiene a donde...



Te has mirado un mapa? 

Rusia lo que tiene es territorio para retroceder. 
El que más rusos ha matado es su propio Gobierno, lo mismo que los chinos. 

A ver si se lo miran un poco. En 2013 el ministro de la potencia nuclear, militar rusa promete a los soldados de reemplazo. 

_*Habrá duchas en todos los cuarteles. *_


----------



## Harman (14 Abr 2022)

Zelensky ha perdido por completo el sentido de la realidad en los últimos días y no sólo ha empezado a hablar con desprecio a los líderes de los principales países europeos, sino a ser abiertamente grosero con ellos. Primero declaró al presidente federal alemán como un visitante indeseable, ahora va a "demandar" a Macron por su declaración de que los ucranianos y los rusos son pueblos hermanos.
"No perdemos ningún detalle. Estas cosas son muy dolorosas para nosotros. Por lo tanto, definitivamente haré todo lo posible para discutir este mismo asunto con él", amenazó Zelensky. Bueno, bueno, el propio Occidente crió un monstruo nazi, alimentando en él un sentido de su propia exclusividad y permisividad.

t.me/WarDonbass/57536


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (14 Abr 2022)

La noche deja de ser lánguida.

Ucrania está en conversaciones para comprar drones de ataque pesado MQ-9 Reaper de fabricación estadounidense, según informa Forbes.

Según la publicación, los representantes ucranianos se reunieron la semana pasada con General Atomics, el fabricante de drones de combate, incluido el MQ-9 Reaper, el principal dron de ataque de reconocimiento del ejército estadounidense.

¿Alguien más tiene dudas de que en realidad la OTAN ha entrado en la fase caliente de un conflicto híbrido con Rusia?

t.me/sashakots/31250


----------



## Zparo reincidente (14 Abr 2022)

Cambio de tercio . La máquina apisonadora de Putin empieza a funcionar y Machacar a los ukronazis


Tras los primeros días tontos de querer no ya coger Sino organizar un país con más terreno de españa ( españa + otra Andalucía + otra Extremadura) y el ridiculo de no conseguirlo , junto un ejército ukro bien surtido por occidente de misiles de todo tipo y buenos drones operados por oficiales...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Impresionante (14 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Zelensky ha perdido por completo el sentido de la realidad en los últimos días y no sólo ha empezado a hablar con desprecio a los líderes de los principales países europeos, sino a ser abiertamente grosero con ellos. Primero declaró al presidente federal alemán como un visitante indeseable, ahora va a "demandar" a Macron por su declaración de que los ucranianos y los rusos son pueblos hermanos.
> "No perdemos ningún detalle. Estas cosas son muy dolorosas para nosotros. Por lo tanto, definitivamente haré todo lo posible para discutir este mismo asunto con él", amenazó Zelensky. Bueno, bueno, el propio Occidente crió un monstruo nazi, alimentando en él un sentido de su propia exclusividad y permisividad.
> 
> t.me/WarDonbass/57536



Los líderes económicos europeos, Alemania y Francia, siguen el plan, aunque no les gusta.


----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)

el secretario de prensa, el contraalmirante retirado John Kirby, confirmó para MSNBC que el crucero #Russian #Moskva sufrió una explosión bastante considerable operando a 60 millas náuticas de #Odesa . El barco está operando por sus propios medios y se dirige al puerto para reparaciones.


----------



## Harman (14 Abr 2022)

Los británicos ofrecen a las mujeres ucranianas una vivienda a cambio de intimidad

Los refugiados que buscan alojamiento en Gran Bretaña a través de grupos de redes sociales corren el riesgo de ser víctimas de explotación sexual. Los corresponsales de The Times publicaron un anuncio de búsqueda de vivienda en nombre de Natalya, una mujer de 22 años de Kiev, y se vieron inundados de mensajes con insinuaciones sexuales de hombres. Algunos lo insinuaron de forma ambigua, mientras que otros dijeron explícitamente que patrocinarían un visado para el sexo.

Los periodistas del tabloide Daily Mail llegaron a conclusiones similares. El programa Homes for Ukraine, puesto en marcha por las autoridades británicas, está fracasando, ya que cada vez más mujeres se ven obligadas a buscar un nuevo alojamiento tras sufrir acoso.

t.me/sashakots/31248


----------



## thanos2 (14 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Es un fin de semana largo con los grandes mercados cerrados, ideal para programar una tensión artificial adicional (false flag, o lo que sea) y obligar a Alemania a que deje de importar hidrocarburos de Rusia, aún a costa del suicidio.



Europa ha jugado a aceptar la guerra económica de USA contra Rusia.

Y como Europa es el verdadero objetivo, ahora empieza la fase 2 de la guerra económica de USA: ahora contra el corazón económico de Europa.

Nos van a destruir y Von Der Layen ha demostrado ser la peor líder del siglo en la defensa de Europa. Vive sometida a todo lo que le digan otros poderes y fuerzas.


----------



## explorador (14 Abr 2022)

La única realidad que los bots palmeros rusos no pueden asumir, es que ayer a la medianoche el gobernador de Odessa dijo que habian pegado al Moscu con dos pepinos Neptune, todo Dios lo puso en duda y hoy por la mañana nos despertamos con que los rusos tienen explosiones ”accidentales” en el Moscú y que han tenido que desalojarlo, pues blanco y en botella, diana en el centro en toda la chatarra rusa


----------



## Seronoser (14 Abr 2022)

Pete Best dijo:


> Vaya vaya con los últimos acontecimientos de la guerra eh, Rusia se retira por completo del norte, importantes buques hundidos, perdiendo material a toneladas, pero hay que mirar el lado bueno eh, Mariupol a 20km de Rusia casi casi está conquistado. No se me venga abajo la gente que hay que tener en cuenta que Rusia está luchando contra el globalismo, el sionismo, el otanismo y los annunakis, se lo he oído decir a Cesar Vidal en su podcast y tiene que ser verdad.
> 
> Hay que coger fuerzas para luchar contra el NWO así que ya le estáis diciendo a vuestra madre que os prepare un buen Cola Cao, pero sin grafeno, no como las vacunas, y a volver a forear y a hacer sesudos y acertados análisis de este conflicto. Ánimo que el mundo os necesita.



Yo estoy destruyendo documentos aquí en Moscú, para que cuando entre Zelensky en su caballo blanco, no puedan encontrar pruebas de mi residencia rusa.

De que planeta salís los parguelas estos?
Buques hundidos…retirada del norte…jojo cuéntanos más!!

O mejor no…que llevas 10 años en el foro y no llegas ni a los 100 mensajes al año. 
Mejor sigue callado…


----------



## crocodile (14 Abr 2022)

1. "Da miedo perder amigos".

El corresponsal militar Andrey Filatov cuenta cómo el Cuerpo de Marines Ruso y la Milicia Popular de la RPD ocuparon una intersección en Mariupol, donde un francotirador del batallón nacional Azov se sentó en uno de los edificios residenciales. Su bala mató a un luchador, otro resultó herido.

2. "¡Muchachos, buena suerte!"

En Mariupol, antes de la batalla, los infantes de marina rusos y los combatientes de la RPD evacuan a los residentes locales. La gente les agradece.

3. Combates en Mariupol: las tropas rusas avanzan cerca de la administración del distrito de la Margen Izquierda de la ciudad.

4. "Con Dios".

Promoción de tropas rusas y fuerzas de la RPD a la administración del distrito de Mariupol en la Margen Izquierda en primera persona.

5. En Mariupol, un francotirador, presumiblemente de Azov, disparó y mató a una anciana que intentaba evacuar.

“Iba caminando con una maleta, nos pasó. Los marines le dijeron que se diera la vuelta y se dirigiera hacia la evacuación. Pero ella ignoró nuestro consejo, fue más allá y aquí fue asesinada a tiros por los militantes de Azov”, dijo el comandante militar Andrey Filatov.

En la misma zona encontraron un apartamento en el que permanecían municiones, municiones y provisiones de uno de los militantes del batallón nacional:

“A juzgar por el hecho de que el uniforme fue abandonado, se transformó en un civil y ahora intentará infiltrarse. Ve a algún lugar disfrazado de civil".

6. Un vehículo blindado de transporte de personal está trabajando en una posición de tiro, desde donde, presumiblemente, los combatientes del batallón nacional Azov mataron a una anciana.

“Espero que el asesino de esta mujer estuviera allí y se enfermara”, informa Andrey Filatov del comandante militar avanzado.

7. El trabajo del tanque de la Milicia Popular de la RPD en las posiciones de tiro del batallón nacional "Azov", que los militantes organizan en los edificios residenciales de Mariupol.

8. Imágenes del trabajo de vehículos blindados de transporte de personal de la Milicia Popular de la RPD en las posiciones de tiro del batallón nacional Azov en las afueras de la planta de Azovstal, exclusivamente del comandante militar Andrey Filatov.

9. La lógica de las operaciones militares durante la limpieza de Mariupol del batallón nacional Azov por parte de las fuerzas del Cuerpo de Marines de la Federación Rusa y el ejército de la RPD de NM, en una historia detallada del comandante militar Andrey Filatov.

10. “La gente ha estado viviendo en el sótano cerrado durante una semana, no pueden salir”.

El comandante militar Andrei Filatov fue testigo de la liberación de los residentes del sótano de un edificio residencial, cuya salida estaba bloqueada por escombros debido a los bombardeos del Batallón Nacional Azov.

Vi


----------



## doced11 (14 Abr 2022)

doced11 dijo:


> Supongo que los que os hayáis entretenido en observar mapas económicos de Rusia habréis llegado a la misma conclusión que yo: Putin no va a consentir una Ucrania dentro de la OTAN bajo ningún concepto, ni aunque tenga que recurrir a armamento nuclear.
> 
> La razón es clara, Ucrania es un puñal clavado en el bajo vientre de Rusia, desde ahí tienes a menos de 500 kms las zonas más ricas y pobladas. Por un lado Moscú, que simplemente es la capital, por otro, el Cáucaso, zona rica en agricultura, gas, petróleo y carbón, y con unas temperaturas no tan extremas como el resto. Si Hitler hubiese resistido en Stalingrado, hoy Volgogrado, la guerra podría haber tenido un resultado distinto.
> 
> ...




Casi dos meses de guerra y sigo pensando lo mismo, con la salvedad de que ahora Suecia y Finlandia quieren entrar en la OTAN. Rusia no puede consentirlo, estratégicamente estos países no son tan preocupantes como Ucrania, pero suponen una nueva amenaza, dejarían a la Rusia europea prácticamente rodeada.

Lo que más miedo me da es la sensación de que EEUU cree que esta vez puede acabar con Rusia, a costa del pequeño sacrificio de Europa y, si es necesario, de los europeos. Tras ello, ya habría tiempo para evitar que China consiga un ejército con capacidad de proyección e ir minando su influencia en los territorios en los que va introduciéndose.

Terrible, cada vez la impresión de que esta guerra no ha empezado aún es mayor, ahora estaríamos simplemente en las primeras escaramuzas.

Ojalá me equivoque totalmente.


----------



## valensalome (14 Abr 2022)

Aho


Teuro dijo:


> Exacto, este foró comenzó como un faro de luz ante la "exuberancia irracional de los mercados inmobiliarios" (Alan Greenspan) donde un grupo de gente era ridiculizada fuera de este ambiente por pasapiseros, bobojistas y animosas mientas que aquí se denunciaba lo que se estaba produciendo y las consecuencias económicas futuras solo por el placer de poder decir a sus compañeros de trabajo, amigos y cuñados eso de "ya lo decía yo ...". Hemos pasado de eso a vivir una sucesión de eventos como enumeras. Ya la cosa había degenerado mucho antes del covid, pero es cierto que en los últimos 10 años han venido una serie de elementos nazistoides-conspiranoicos-terraplanistas-inadaptados-doriteros que parece haber convertido este foro en el punto de encuentro de unos lunáticos.
> 
> Es repugnante la justificación de la destrucción de un país, el asesinato de su población, la masacre de su ejército con excusas vaporosas como "desnazificar" cuando es blanco y en botella una invasión para anexarse territorio al estilo hitleriano. Y sí, Putin es un dictador corrupto y Rusia carece de contrapesos democráticos para hacerle frente, en una nación democrática Putin ya hubiera tenido que ir al parlamento a somterse a una moción de censura y posible destitución por la metedura de pata, sin embargo tenemos a ministros y militares que se mean encima si Putin les mira con mala cara. Esto en la URSS no hubiera pasado nunca y cada día más Rusia se parece más a Corea del Norte que a otra cosa.



Ahora sois vosotros ese faro, los que iluminais con vuestra claridad el camino, muchas gracias
( modo ironía)


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (14 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Zelensky ha perdido por completo el sentido de la realidad en los últimos días y no sólo ha empezado a hablar con desprecio a los líderes de los principales países europeos, sino a ser abiertamente grosero con ellos. Primero declaró al presidente federal alemán como un visitante indeseable, ahora va a "demandar" a Macron por su declaración de que los ucranianos y los rusos son pueblos hermanos.
> "No perdemos ningún detalle. Estas cosas son muy dolorosas para nosotros. Por lo tanto, definitivamente haré todo lo posible para discutir este mismo asunto con él", amenazó Zelensky. Bueno, bueno, el propio Occidente crió un monstruo nazi, alimentando en él un sentido de su propia exclusividad y permisividad.
> 
> t.me/WarDonbass/57536



El día después de desinvitar al presidente de la república está en el Tagesschau pidiendo armamento pesado a Alemania. _Veste_ a zurrir mierdas con un látigo!


----------



## Seronoser (14 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Os lo pego también aquí:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Washington Post   
Están bien jodidos. Y lo saben


----------



## The_unknown (14 Abr 2022)

Entre los cm Rusos publicando noticias vacías y repitiéndose como cotorras, y los ucranianos colgando fake news cada dos por tres, no puede uno leer nada decente y no se entera de lo que pasa.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Abr 2022)

doced11 dijo:


> Casi dos meses de guerra y sigo pensando lo mismo, con la salvedad de que ahora Suecia y Finlandia quieren entrar en la OTAN. Rusia no puede consentirlo, estratégicamente estos países no son tan preocupantes como Ucrania, pero suponen una nueva amenaza, dejarían a la Rusia europea prácticamente rodeada.
> 
> Lo que más miedo me da es la sensación de que EEUU cree que esta vez puede acabar con Rusia, a costa del pequeño sacrificio de Europa y, si es necesario, de los europeos. Tras ello, ya habría tiempo para evitar que China consiga un ejército con capacidad de proyección e ir minando su influencia en los territorios en los que va introduciéndose.
> 
> ...



La guerra empezó hace mucho, como dijo el Papa Francisco en 2014. Esto no es nada más que un recrudecimiento del frente en Ucrania que se inició en 2014 también. Los otros frentes parece que se mantienen más estables.


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)

*El crucero ruso derribado "Moskva" puede tener ojivas nucleares*, - Defense Express

Según los expertos, incluidos diseñadores y oficiales navales, las 16 unidades de misiles antibuque P-1000 Vulkan pueden estar equipadas con una ojiva nuclear de 350 kt o la habitual ojiva de alto explosivo de 500 kg.

UN.


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> El día después de desinvitar al presidente de la república está en el Tagesschau pidiendo armamento pesado a Alemania. _Veste_ a zurrir mierdas con un látigo!



Lo que queda muy claro es que Zelensky es una mala persona. Pero que muy claro. Y que las vidas de los ucranianos le importan una puta mierda, no creo que haga falta explicar por qué.


----------



## Seronoser (14 Abr 2022)

The_unknown dijo:


> Entre los cm Rusos publicando noticias vacías y repitiéndose como cotorras, y los ucranianos colgando fake news cada dos por tres, no puede uno leer nada decente y no se entera de lo que pasa.



Y tú te has tenido que abrir otra cuenta multi para poder leer las noticias de este hilo…porque te habíamos ignorado todos.
Tu IP habla por ti…bocazas


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Abr 2022)

The_unknown dijo:


> Entre los cm Rusos publicando noticias vacías y repitiéndose como cotorras, y los ucranianos colgando fake news cada dos por tres, no puede uno leer nada decente y no se entera de lo que pasa.



si no te enteras te pones a ver furgol o a otra cosa, tu que cono vas a leer algo decente troll?


----------



## fulcrum29smt (14 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Los Kirov no llevan tampoco misiles de crucero ?



De los 4 que se construyeron solo hay 2 que se van a mantener operativos por decisión del mando Ruso, los otros seguramente pasen a desguace.

La *clase Kirov Soviética* montaba:

20 misiles antibuque P-700 'Granit'

96 misiles SAM 48N6 del S-300F

40 misiles SAM 9M33 del Osa M

128 misiles SAM 9M330 del Kinzhal (versión naval del Tor)

2.000 municiones de 130 mm

48.000 municiones de 30 mm

El* Pedro el Grande *recibió una modernización hace unos años y es el que esta operativo, pero no lleva misiles de crucero. Según el artículo de Charly015 lleva el siguiente armamento.

20 misiles antibuque P-700 'Granit'

96 misiles SAM 48N6 del S-300F

40 misiles SAM 9M33 del Osa M

128 misiles SAM 9M330 del Kinzhal (versión naval del Tor)

6 modulos CIWS Kashtan con 192 misiles 9M311 junto con 8.000 municiones de 30 mm para sus cañones.

840 municiones de 130 mm

48.000 municiones de 30 mm








El *Almirante Najimov* que esta siendo ya modernizado podrá llevar misiles de crucero Kalibr, Onix e incluso Tsirkon hipersónicos y nuevamente según Charly015 montará el siguiente armamento.

80 municiones/misiles de crucero del sistema Caliber NK (Sustituiran a los misiles antibuque P-700 Granit)

96 municiones SAM del sistema de defensa aérea S-300F o versiones

De 64 a 256 municiones SAM del sistema de defensa aérea Redut (S-350) (Sustituiran a los SAMs Kinzhal/Tor navales)

72 municiones SAM del sistema Pantsir SM (sin contar recargas) (Sustituiran a los CIWS Kashtan)

2.000 municiones de 130 mm

24.000 municiones de 30 mm

Para más información.

¿ Qué armamento podría presentar el Najimov tras su modernización ?


----------



## amcxxl (14 Abr 2022)

Cada vez hay más información sobre la aparición de nuevos brazaletes de identificación verdes en Ucrania. Antes de eso, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tenían amarillos y azules que usaban la Guardia Nacional, los Batallones Nacionales, los mercenarios y la defensa territorial.


- Estamos muy avergonzados. No lo sabiamos... Los militares ucranianos se arrodillaron en el cementerio de las víctimas de la agresión ucraniana en Lugansk.


El jefe del consejo político del partido Plataforma de Oposición - Por la Vida, Viktor Medvedchuk, no será asesinado en Ucrania, pero es probable que sea torturado. Esta opinión fue expresada por el ex primer ministro de Ucrania Mykola Azarov: Азаров допустил применение Киевом пыток в отношении Медведчука


----------



## Harman (14 Abr 2022)

Pero no me sorprende el satanismo de los miembros del "sector Derecho". Los nazis siempre han prestado mucha atención al ocultismo. La doctrina cristiana contradecía las enseñanzas del nacionalsocialismo alemán, al igual que entre qué pueblo se originó. Por lo tanto, el área de confrontación en Ucrania se encuentra no solo en el plano ideológico, sino también en el plano espiritual.

Obviamente, no solo los rusos debían convertirse en personas de segunda clase, sino también todos los ortodoxos. Primero, la división entre los creyentes, luego la confusión, y luego el reformateo religioso completo del pueblo. Las líneas" Levántate por la fe, tierra Rusa " están nuevamente llenas de significado.

t.me/opersvodki/3323

En el pueblo de Verkhnetoretsky, recientemente liberado de las formaciones armadas ucranianas, se encontraron accesorios rituales de orientación satánica.​​Concretamente, en esta casa, según las historias de los locales, estaba el "sector Derecho".​​t.me/opersvodki/3322​


----------



## kelden (14 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Rusia ya esta condenada. Cuanto antes asuman que esto es a matar o morir, mas posibilidades tiene el mundo de evitar un holocausto nuclear...
> O Rusia va con todo y termina esta guerra, o irán por ella, y entonces no le quedara otra que lanzan sus armas nucleares.



Hasta ahora la guerra le va de puta madre.

.- Factura el doble por sus exportaciones
.- Los europeos no hacemos más que tirar piedras a nuestro tejao y gastar un dinero que no tenemos en Ucrania.
.- Los paises que podían sustituirles como proveedores de petróleo, no están por la labor y ni cogen el teléfono a Biden (Irán, Venezuela, Golfos ...)
.- Están teniendo tiempo para desacoplarse del mercado occidental ordenadamente.
.- Las sanciones solo han sido aplicadas por USA, los 27 lemnings, Australia y Japón. El resto del mundo está encantao con Rusia, disfrutando como enanos del hostión que nos vamos a llevar en Occidente.

No se .... ni adrede les sale tan bien la cosa. Si yo fuera ellos lo alargaba un par de años.


----------



## ccartech (14 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Zelensky ha perdido por completo el sentido de la realidad en los últimos días y no sólo ha empezado a hablar con desprecio a los líderes de los principales países europeos, sino a ser abiertamente grosero con ellos. Primero declaró al presidente federal alemán como un visitante indeseable, ahora va a "demandar" a Macron por su declaración de que los ucranianos y los rusos son pueblos hermanos.
> "No perdemos ningún detalle. Estas cosas son muy dolorosas para nosotros. Por lo tanto, definitivamente haré todo lo posible para discutir este mismo asunto con él", amenazó Zelensky. Bueno, bueno, el propio Occidente crió un monstruo nazi, alimentando en él un sentido de su propia exclusividad y permisividad.
> 
> t.me/WarDonbass/57536



Se cae el velo de a poquito


----------



## Malevich (14 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Es cuestión de horas que los TU-160 surquen el cielo ucraniano...
> 
> P. D: de toda la puta vida ha sido "ucraniano". Por qué le dicen ahora " Ucranio"?



Ha empezado el Pis y ya sabes, el vocero de la CIA crea escuela. 
También les da por poner los nombres de las ciudades en dialecto, Kyiv y Lviv o no sé qué, cuando en español de siempre se ha dicho y escrito Kiev. Para Lvov incluso tenemos un nombre tradicional en nuestra lengua tan bonito como Leópolis.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (14 Abr 2022)

Os traigo un parrafito la hoooooostia de interesante, sobre el bloqueo al petróleo ruso:


*El embargo de petróleo no se sometería a negociación entre los Estados miembros de la UE hasta después de la ronda final de las elecciones francesas, el 24 de abril, para garantizar que el impacto en los precios del gas no ayude a la candidata populista de derecha Marine Le Pen y perjudique las posibilidades de reelección del presidente Emmanuel Macron, dijeron las autoridades.*



edit: es del New York Times


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## raptors (14 Abr 2022)

Me parece que fue en el 2019 cuando _irán_ atacó al barco petrolero...


----------



## Malevich (14 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Tengo el número de Osprey dedicado a la invasión de Polonia y me gusta repasarlo. Resulta que al aristocrático mando polaco se le presentó un dilema irresoluble en agosto de 1939: o retiraba al grueso de su ejército tras el Vistula y esperaba la ofensiva prometida por los franceses, o mantenia a sus ejércitos pegados a la frontera a ver si habia suerte y los nazis no eran tan fieros como se pintaban. Esta segunda opción era suicida dadala geografia polaca rodeada por Alemania por 3 partes, pero triunfó el orgullo nacional, si algo que saben hacer los meapilas es morir inutilmente. Dicho y hecho, mantuvieron el absurdo dispositivo y en tres dias tuvieron a dos divisiones panzer en Varsovia.



Y la famosa carga de los "ulanos"… "sólo el valor contra los tanques".


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Abr 2022)

por si las tontorronas las han puesto como una hazana ukronanzi....que no lo es


----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)

El crucero Moskva fue contruido en la ciudad ucraniana de Mykoláiv, una de las que la armada Rusa mas enconadamente ha atacado ... un barco construido en Ucrania, destruido por misiles ucranianos mientras atacaba Ucrania, suena a justicia divina.


----------



## Harman (14 Abr 2022)

IMPORTANTE: Representantes de la antigua administración local (ucraniana !) de Mariupol se dirigen a los representantes del regimiento Azov

❗Apelación a los militares del regimiento "Azov" ❗

Estimados militares del regimiento "Azov", sabemos que nos leen, así que esperamos que no ignoren nuestro llamamiento y lo lean hasta el final.

Ayer nos comunicamos con los militares rendidos de la 36ª Brigada y sabemos de su deprimente situación: del fin de los suministros de alimentos, agua y municiones. Sobre el verdadero estado moral y psicológico de la unidad en medio de la desesperanza de la situación.

Sabemos que muchos de ustedes han sido engañados durante mucho tiempo con promesas de romper el bloqueo y evacuar. Sin embargo, el número insignificante de estos intentos sólo demuestra que se le está manipulando para crear la ilusión de la esperanza de salvación. Todos los que ya han depuesto las armas están totalmente de acuerdo en que Kiev os ha entregado para que os devoren. Te has convertido en material prescindible para Zelensky y su equipo pro-occidental, utilizado en interés de los grandes bolsillos. Los funcionarios ucranianos, comprados por Estados Unidos y Europa, en busca de grandes cantidades de dinero, han dejado de darse cuenta de que Ucrania es un instrumento en la guerra con Rusia.

¿Y quién eres tú? Seamos realistas. Hoy eres una herramienta para llenar sus carteras. Les dicen que son verdaderos patriotas y defensores de la patria, que cumplen con su deber militar y defienden su honor. Sin embargo, se sientan en un cálido despacho en Polonia y siguen poniendo vuestras vidas en peligro, escondiéndose tras un velo de patriotismo. Ninguno de ellos ha venido a la ciudad para luchar contigo hombro con hombro. Sabemos de primera mano cómo se han comportado funcionarios municipales como Boychenko, que se autodenomina descaradamente alcalde. Chicos, esta no es su guerra. Esta es una guerra de mucho dinero, del cual no obtendrás ni un centavo.

No os convirtáis en víctimas de esta guerra. Dejen las armas y sigan viviendo en rebeldía. En contra de los deseos de los criminales de Kiev, que ahora sólo quieren tu muerte, porque entienden que si sobrevives, estarás a la cabeza de los que se convertirán en la principal amenaza para ellos.

Nosotros, los ciudadanos de Ucrania, pudimos comprobar ayer que todos los militares que han depuesto las armas reciben atención médica, se alimentan y se mantienen calientes. Si sigues su ejemplo, te espera lo mismo. No cometas el error de tus compañeros caídos. Elige la vida antes que la muerte por el bien de los funcionarios comprados.

Si está dispuesto a deponer las armas, envíe un correo electrónico a @nmdnr_bot

t.me/mig41/16465


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El crucero Moskva fue contruido en la ciudad ucraniana de Mykoláiv, una de las que la armada Rusa mas enconadamente ha atacado ... un barco construido en Ucrania, destruido por misiles ucranianos mientras atacaba Ucrania, suena a justicia divina.



para ti joputa, ese barco es antiguo tiene mas de 30 anos, misiles? donde si en los varios videos que se ha visto no se ha visto caer ni uno ni siquiera a camara lenta tontorrona


----------



## Harman (14 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


>




Mientras lleve el *transpondedor* encendido no hay problema. Será peligroso el día que no le veamos despegar.


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Ha empezado el Pis y ya sabes, el vocero de la CIA crea escuela.
> También les da por poner los nombres de las ciudades en dialecto, Kyiv y Lviv o no sé qué, cuando en español de siempre se ha dicho y escrito Kiev. Para Lvov incluso tenemos un nombre tradicional en nuestra lengua tan bonito como Leópolis.



Otro recordatorio de lo imbéciles que son los periodistas. En Español ya tenemos nombres para nombres esas ciudades (Kiev, Leópolis,) ¿Qué será lo próximo, decir London, Beograd, Al-Qahira, o Krung Thep?


----------



## Argentium (14 Abr 2022)

IMPERDIBLE, Informe Randstad, planificación, objetivos y metodología para crear crisis y desestabilizar Rusia. OJO!! Es del 2019, verán como el plan coincide a la perfección con lo que vemos sucede ahora mismo.


----------



## explorador (14 Abr 2022)

Debe de ser que a esa distancia no se tienen “desgraciados” accidentes


----------



## JAGGER (14 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> ...a veces veo TU en los cielos.



Oyes voces también?


----------



## pepetemete (14 Abr 2022)

Zelensky es la marioneta OTAN, el representante máximo de la organización en Europa, el que está frente a frente a Rusia en el nombre de sus amos, así que se puede mear y cagar en la cara de cualquier líder europeo son ningún problema, tiene carta blanca para provocar lo que sea necesario.

Los acontecimientos se precipitan, y la implicación de la OTAN será cada dia mayor, hasta el punto que la guerra abierta creo que es inevitable, con lo que eso conlleva... 

Están atacando territorio ruso , y en poco tiempo esos ataques creo que se intensificarán ...es también cuestión de tiempo que haya víctimas civiles en Rusia si no las ha habido ya...

La repuesta de Rusia será la clave, y el problema es que Europa, una vez más, está VENDIDA por los de siempre.


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Oyes voces también?



si, la de tus muertos y tu madre


----------



## Trilobite (14 Abr 2022)

¿Pero el barco se ha hundido o no? ¿Han muerto 400+ marineros como dice el de Lituania?


----------



## fulcrum29smt (14 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Es provocar interferencias destructivas en una señal electromagnetica, en el caso que nos ocupa, radares, pero puedes jamear cualquier onda en cualquier frecuencia si tienes el emisor adecuado.
> 
> Dos ondas en la misma frecuencia pero con la onda en fase distinta se anulan (destruyen), en eso se basa todo.
> 
> ...



Añadir a tu artículo que como siempre aparte de lanzar un misil con el modo home on Jamming como bien indicas la cosa no es tan fácil.

Los nuevos radares PESA y AESA cambian de frecuencia en milisegundos, por lo cual son mucho más dificiles de interferir.

Los sistemas de contramedidas eléctronicas también pueden ser vencidos "simplemente" por potencia bruta de emisión. Cuando la señal del radar es más fuerte (esto se llama Burnthrough) que la interferencia emitida por el Jammer (interferidor) esta queda anulada y el radar funciona correctamente.

Por eso los Rusos (son Rusos recordemoslo) tienen radares como el Irbis del Su-35 que tiene una potencia de pico de 20 kw.

Si a alguién le interesa profundizar este vídeo lo explica muy bien, activar los subtitulos automáticos en Castellano si no domináis el Inglés.


----------



## No al NOM (14 Abr 2022)

Cuando pase todo esto van a cambiar el nombre del PSOE a algún nombre más nazi? Pravy Sector Obrero Español, algo así le quedaría bien a esos Nazis pedófilos


----------



## JAGGER (14 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> si, la de tus muertos y tu madre



Y dime, a tu marido le metes el muerto por el culo?
Jajajaja.


----------



## amcxxl (14 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo que queda muy claro es que Zelensky es una mala persona. Pero que muy claro. Y que las vidas de los ucranianos le importan una puta mierda, no creo que haga falta explicar por qué.


----------



## Harman (14 Abr 2022)

Ucrania aprobó una ley que permite el Servicio de extranjeros en la inteligencia ucraniana y las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania.

De hecho, legalizaron el mercenarismo y permitieron la participación de militares de los países de la OTAN en las hostilidades.

t.me/epoddubny/9715


----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Y dime, a tu marido le metes el muerto por el culo?
> Jajajaja.



Te refieres a estos de los que tu te ries, nazi?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Abr 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa, como en Siria, se va desgastando al rival…








МО РФ: российская авиация в течение дня уничтожила семь объектов военной инфраструктуры ВСУ


Подразделения Вооруженных сил России в ходе специальной операции на Украине продолжают ликвидировать объекты украинской военной инфраструктуры, сообщили в Минобороны РФ.




politros.com


----------



## Leros (14 Abr 2022)

Por cierto noche muy simbólica (Jueves Santo, muerte de Jesucristo), así que ojo a lo que nos pueden tener preparado...


----------



## Bartleby (14 Abr 2022)

Sean Penn pensando en tomar las armas contra Rusia, desde que lleva allí, mucho se lo está pensando


----------



## JAGGER (14 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Te refieres a estos de los que tu te ries, nazi?



En vez de responder si follas por popa a tu marido (sé que está leyendo) me pones tuits de moromierders.
Qué bajo has caído.


----------



## Julc (14 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Y luego dicen que los rusos van por ahí robando.


----------



## explorador (14 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


>



pues tras la operación salida del gobierno ruso de esta tarde, no da buen rollo, son crimínales capaces de todo


----------



## Riina (14 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> IMPORTANTE: Representantes de la antigua administración local (ucraniana !) de Mariupol se dirigen a los representantes del regimiento Azov
> 
> ❗Apelación a los militares del regimiento "Azov" ❗
> 
> ...



Ostia, este es el primer mensaje que leo desde el 24 de Febrero que nos hace pensar que algo esta cambiando a mejor en parte del pueblo ucraniano. Quizás esta naciendo un grupo opositor contra la basura nazi del país y los políticos vendidos a Occidente. .


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> En vez de responder si follas por popa a tu marido (sé que está leyendo) me pones tuits de moromierders.
> Qué bajo has caído.



jode eh? has encontrado a la burrita, tontico? Quieres mas? toma esto


----------



## JAGGER (14 Abr 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Y luego dicen que los rusos van por ahí robando.



Jajajaja, el yate es más caro que el buque insignia que le reventaron ayer.
Bien africano todo.


----------



## Teuro (14 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Occidente va con todo y ya no hay vuelta atras.
> 
> Economia,despliegues,ataques a barcos,etc...
> 
> La guerraza mundial es inevitable,como ya dije antes de la invasion de Rusia a ucrania.



Llevamos 2 guerras mundiales que consisten básicamente en lo mismo: Una potencia emergente echa las credenciales para ser la dominante. En el siglo XX lo intentó 2 veces Alemania fallando ambas. Ahora ¿está Rusia opositando para ser la "potencia dominante"?. Creo que a día de hoy eso no es creíble, en todo caso quien tiene capacidad para lanzar tal órdago es China, pero ¿Rusia?. Esto no deja de ser un "conflicto local" que no tendría más trascendencia si no fuera porque el agresor posee 5.000 cabezas nucleares.


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Abr 2022)

explorador dijo:


> pues tras la operación salida del gobierno ruso de esta tarde, no da buen rollo, son crimínales capaces de todo



russsojjj criminalejjjjj, y tu tienes al principe de gales por idolo en tu avatar, o sea, la perfida albión? XD mia madre, los fachuzos ibericos rabiando porque uk/perfida albion os jode hispanistan desde los tiempos de la guerra civil y son companeros otanicos contra rusia. Tu avatar si que da mal rollo



Bartleby dijo:


> Sean Penn pensando en tomar las armas contra Rusia, desde que lleva allí, mucho se lo está pensando



a ver si lo convierte en abono, mucho decir que es de izquierdas, es otro panoli, burguesito y tontiprogre...SI se las viera con Stalin, menudo imbecil ya esta tardando


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (14 Abr 2022)

Cada día esto tiene peor pinta para los Ucranianos, Europeos, Rusos...no entiendo nada. Ni la descordinacion Rusa, ni que Zelinski se pasee, ni la oposición a la OTAN, ni nadie que se oponga a la guerra.


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Abr 2022)

_RIA novosti "Los militares ucranianos que quieren deponer las armas o retirarse son amenazados de ejecución por nacionalistas especiales que les impiden abandonar sus posiciones en la línea del frente", dijeron los miembros de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania que se rindieron._


----------



## Teuro (14 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Rusia debe declarar la guerra, y terminar con la idiotez de operación de desnasificacion...debe acabar con el mando ucraniano y los asesores de la OTAN que estén en el oeste de Ucrania. Acabar con sistemas de transporte como vías y autopistas clave, acabar con centrales eléctricas y plantas de agua, hacer de Ucrania un caos hasta que se rindan. O perderá esta guerra.



Claro, y luego cuando se rindan debe de aprovisionar con agua y electricidad que previamente ha destruido y mitigar el caos generado. En las guerras para hacer el imbécil mejor no te metas.


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## NPI (14 Abr 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Y, señores, esto es lo que ocurre cuando un siervo recibe órdenes de sus amos y "cambia de bando" en vivo y en directo.
> 
> Esto es histórico. No crean que es algo tan fácil de ver.
> 
> En cuanto a este repugnante hijo de puta, no se lo tengan mucho en cuenta, probablemente tiene hijos y una familia que mantener.


----------



## alcorconita (14 Abr 2022)

Algún forero ya ha planteado que lo del buque sea falsa bandera. Si no lo ha sido, el momento elegido es propio de un judoka.

El judo consiste en aprovechar el ataque de tu rival para usarlo a tu favor.


----------



## NPI (14 Abr 2022)

Y2sprsmthfckr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1024741



Otra cuenta clon


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Abr 2022)

_Algunos prisioneros ucranianos fueron llevados a las tumbas de NIÑOS que han MUERTO por SUS BOMBAS en Lugansk desde 2014. 

_


----------



## raptors (14 Abr 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Esta guerra lo interesante es especular a traves de la escasa información disponible. Todo se hace de cara a la galería.... el mejor barco de la flota rusa dicen uno, que si estaba obsoleto o que no se ha hundido dicen otros...
> 
> Yo creo que gran parte de estas declaraciones acabaran perjudicando al que mas mienta por la perdida de credibilidad...
> 
> ...



*Sea lo que haya pasado, ya se sabrá..!!* estamos hablando de un buque de 187 metros de largo por 21 metros de alto..!! esto no lo ocultas en el ropero de tu casa...!!


----------



## NPI (14 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Está claro, en alguna mesa se reparten perfiles y se entregan líneas a seguir.
> 
> No es casualidad que se hayan abierto varios hilos cargando personalmente contra algún forero significado.
> 
> ...



Sobre los horarios de trabajo, yo te puedo dar un listado significativo de los sospechosos habituales que rondan por el foro/hilo.


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

Ucrania sin luz, sin agua, obviamente sin tele ni internet... van a ir a por la infraestructura civil, me figuro.


----------



## Guaguei (14 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La Izquierda española es un continuo ridiculo:



Rafael del Castillo va muy perdido sobre de donde sale esa izquierda tan chula
que resiste con y sin armas a la invasión rusa mientras continúa oponiéndose a la política de Zelensky , menudo lio lleva, ve mucha tele


----------



## Teuro (14 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Ya se que le puede la pasión, pero vamos, está usted soltando un amarillismo similar que aquel que ha dicho que el buque se ha hundido con 500 marineros dentro. ¿En serio se cree esa propaganda? ¿o son más deseos que realidad?,


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Abr 2022)

Viena, 14 de abril de 2022 - El coronel Markus Reisner dirige el departamento de desarrollo de la Academia Militar de Wiener Neustadt. Aquí explica algunos aspectos en previsión de una ofensiva rusa en la guerra de Ucrania.

*¿A qué espera Rusia? ¿Por qué se tarda tanto? ¿El general Dvornikov tiene que establecerse primero?*

La operación ya ha comenzado. Ahora estamos viendo un despliegue táctico completamente diferente al de las primeras seis semanas de la guerra. Las posiciones ucranianas son atacadas sólo después de haber utilizado artillería masiva y lanzacohetes múltiples (principalmente lanzadores BM-30 y BM-21). Los rusos avanzan entonces lentamente (1,5 km/h) y con precaución. Esto ocurre actualmente en cuatro puntos de la posible caldera que se está formando. Sólo cuando se produzca un avance en la profundidad del cerco se podrá esperar un acercamiento masivo y sostenido de las fuerzas rusas.
Mientras tanto, se traen constantemente fuerzas adicionales, especialmente desde Belgorod. La coordinación general está a cargo del general Dvornikov. Ya lleva por lo menos diez días realizando esto. Ya dirigió la operación en esta zona anteriormente, por lo que conoce la situación en detalle. El resultado de su mando operativo fue ya el exitoso cerco de las fuerzas ucranianas cerca de Izjum y la salida de la angostura hacia el sur. Los rusos lograron ganar una batalla de tanques entre rusos y ucranianos cerca de Kamina. Sin embargo, las fuerzas ucranianas consiguieron reorganizarse y formar una línea defensiva estable. Esto demuestra la altísima moral de las fuerzas ucranianas. 

*Mariupol: ¿Por qué Rusia no puede tomar la ciudad?*

La ciudad está en gran parte en manos rusas. Dentro de la ciudad, dos distritos siguen bajo control ucraniano. Aquí, una feroz batalla urbana se libra por encima y por debajo de las calles. Los defensores ucranianos luchan principalmente en la planta industrial "Asovtal" desde los pozos de cables y pasillos subterráneos.
Sin embargo, la batalla por la ciudad está en su fase final. Los repetidos intentos de los ucranianos de romper hacia el norte y la captura de grupos más grandes de soldados ucranianos (evidenciados por varios videos) lo demuestran. Especialmente los miembros del regimiento Azov siguen luchando hasta el final. Esperan una muerte segura si son capturados, ya que son considerados "nazis" desde el punto de vista ruso. Por lo tanto, no tienen alternativas.
La parte rusa quiere evitar elevadas pérdidas propias y por ello procede con cautela (uso de drones y despliegue masivo de artillería). Varios intentos de la parte ucraniana para evacuar la zona (incluido un intento de evacuación en barco o helicóptero) han fracasado hasta ahora. Además, tras más de 40 días de combates, los defensores ya sufren una enorme escasez de suministros (especialmente de municiones y alimentos). 

*¿Cómo se está posicionando Ucrania en este momento? ¿Llegarán las armas a tiempo para la gran ofensiva del Este*?

Las fuerzas ucranianas están tratando de reforzar aún más sus posiciones defensivas existentes en el Donbass (por ejemplo, colocando continuamente minas) y de llevar a cabo una defensa móvil. Esto significa que ocupan las posiciones con pequeñas fuerzas durante los ataques de artillería y sólo intentan conseguir un éxito defensivo cuando las fuerzas terrestres rusas avanzan. Sin embargo, el desplazamiento de fuerzas necesario para ello es cada vez más difícil debido al uso masivo de drones por parte de Rusia (especialmente del tipo ORLAN-10).
Además, las fuerzas rusas intentan cortar las líneas de suministro ucranianas utilizando medios aéreos (aviones de combate, misiles de crucero, misiles balísticos). Algunos sistemas de armas occidentales (minidrones para el control del fuego de artillería, varios sistemas antitanque) ya están en el Donbass o están en camino (drones Kamikaz del tipo Switchblade 600).
Los sistemas de armas pesadas prometidos por Occidente (por ejemplo, cañones pesados autopropulsados de artillería de 155 mm) aún no han llegado. Actualmente no se espera su llegada a tiempo. 









Ukraine: 3 Fragen - 3 Antworten, Teil 23


Oberst Markus Reisner leitet die Entwicklungsabteilung an der Militärakademie in Wiener Neustadt. Hier erklärt er einige Aspekte in Erwartung einer russischen Offensive im Krieg in der Ukraine.



www.bundesheer.at


----------



## raptors (14 Abr 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> La logica me dice que está hundido o muy dañado. Sinó los rusos serian los primeros interesados en sacar imagenes...
> 
> Pero lo sabremos pronto...



*Orale con el experto de teclado del "Dolce & Bandarra"...!!* ahora resulta que este _"tipo"_ sabe que es lo que les interesa a los rusos...!!


----------



## Archimanguina (14 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Llevo ya unos días sin ver a Antonio Sánchez subir una foto a Twitter con lo que le gusta. A ver si están escondidos todos en búnkers.
> Esto ya empieza a acojonar.



Antonio debe estar en un resort en Cuba con su señora. No culpes a la geoestrategia de lo que puede ser ejplicado por un simple bronceado. 

Pd: Antonio te queremos.


----------



## Teuro (14 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Estos cabrones saben algo



Que si cortan el gas Alemania tendría una caída del PIB "relevante". Y aquí en España esperando el dinero que tiene que venir por los fondos "next generation".


----------



## kelden (14 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Claro, *y luego cuando se rindan debe de aprovisionar con agua y electricidad que previamente ha destruido* y mitigar el caos generado. En las guerras para hacer el imbécil mejor no te metas.



.- Eso sería un negocio de la hostia.

Pero yo haría otra cosa.

.- Me quedaría del rio para la derecha, lo reconstruiría, haría el negocio de mi vida con la reconstrucción, y del rio para la izquierda lo dejaría como se quede. Y cada vez que los del otro lao reconstruyan algo les mandaría un misilazo para volvérselo a joder. Así durante 15 o 20 años hasta que aprendan.

Vamos ... lo que están haciendo en Siria y parece que los rusos van por ahí.


----------



## Trajanillo (14 Abr 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Fuente?



Sus cojones morenos


----------



## Archimanguina (14 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Potentes explosiones en las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Kramatorsk y Artemovsk.
> 
> 
> Los militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania establecieron la venta de vehículos blindados y otras armas a las milicias de la RPD. La venta se realizó en la zona de N. p. Snegirevka, región de Mykolaiv. Al mismo tiempo, es significativo que el ejército ucraniano esté feliz de aceptar rublos rusos como pago.
> ...



Joder lo de vender tanques al enemigo en medio de la werra, perdón operación especial, yo no lo había oído nunca, esta claro que esta es una guerra de quinta generación, muy resilente y liberal.


----------



## Expected (14 Abr 2022)

ANDÓNDE ESTARÁ EL ANTONIO. 

Después de quitarle las telarañas a la Úrsula (para algo nos tenía que servir Antonio),. Dónde coño se ha metido este tipejo (porque trabajando no está...eso seguro).


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Abr 2022)

el pablito iglesias, exlider de los liloides, "comunista" y de "izquierdas" (ya sabemos que no existe la izquierda desde suresnes...) ha hablado bien de un nazi llamado zelensky en una sesión de radio, vaya decepcion para algunos progretontorrones se van a llevar, madre mia. izquierdas dice ser..... de boquilla.


----------



## Malevich (14 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Otro recordatorio de lo imbéciles que son los periodistas. En Español ya tenemos nombres para nombres esas ciudades (Kiev, Leópolis,) ¿Qué será lo próximo, decir London, Beograd, Al-Qahira, o Krung Thep?



No dan puntada sin hilo.
El pais ha sido una formidable arma para destruir a la izquierda en España y convertirla en la basura a favor de la OTAN y de los anglos que es hoy en día. Con gentuza a los mandos de internacional como Mendo, más proanglo que los anglos, o el descerebrado de Terchst en opinión, tristemente célebre por su furibunda serbofobia.

En seguida se ha sumado a la moda La Vanguardia, otros que no dan puntada sin hilo, después de imponer al resto de los españoles decir "Lleida" y "Girona" y a puntito de generalizar "Catalunya" qué cosa mejor que imponer la toponimia ucraniana totalmente ajena a la lengua castellana.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (14 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No es posible que en una situación como la actual se te cuele nada en tu espacio aéreo y menos dos helicópteros que no tiene ni media ostia frente a los sistemas antiaéreos actuales.
> 
> Esta llegando un momento en el que ya no cuadra nada. No es que haya alguna mentira, es que no hay apenas verdad en las informaciones que nos llegan.



Si es posible, y le pasaría a cualquier pais con fronteras tan extensas, un helicóptero puede volar muy bajo apantallandose con el terreno y no ser detectado por el radar.

Y no, aun siendo Rusia el pais del mundo con mayor número de SAMs y radares no es posible cubrir cada metro de frontera a baja cota. Para ello necesitaría tener multitud de AWACS volando las 24 horas, y aun así, veríamos.

Para que lo entiendas, la cobertura del radar viene limitada por la misma curvatura del planeta.


----------



## Julc (14 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Ucrania sin luz, sin agua, obviamente sin tele *ni internet.*.. van a ir a por la infraestructura civil, me figuro.



Pero si los smartphones han matado a más ucranianos que las balas.


----------



## apocalippsis (14 Abr 2022)

Conocemos el problema de primera mano:

Nuestros hermanos que luchan tanto en partes de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas como en unidades de las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk hablan constantemente de estos problemas. Dio la casualidad de que las partes más brutales de los ukrobanderos que luchan contra nosotros son, por regla general, nazis y neopaganos con runas empaladas en sus cuerpos y con "martillos de Thor" o "hachas de Perun" alrededor de sus cuellos.

Ya nos contaron una historia cuando nuestro chico ruso, que cayó bajo la influencia de todos estos satanistas antes de la guerra, también decidió convertirse y se convirtió en un neopagano ideológico, pero cuando estaba en las unidades avanzadas de nuestro ejército cerca de Kiev, y ante la brutalidad de estos frikis, llamó a su casa y preguntó a sus padres ¿con qué nombre lo bautizaron?

Afortunadamente, en su unidad había un sacerdote del regimiento que pudo explicarle lo que le sucedía a él y a su alrededor. Y muchos de nuestros hermanos en unidades de combate ahora no tienen guía espiritual. Esto es muy malo. Hay que hacer algo al respecto. Hace unos días, hubo publicaciones en el telegrama sobre el hecho de que ahora es en Ucrania donde se lleva a cabo la final de la competencia "Líderes de Rusia" del futuro. Pero el futuro de Rusia sin la Ortodoxia será muy vago, y no habrá tal futuro, si las cosas se llaman por sus nombres propios. Por lo tanto, es urgentemente necesario que los confesores estén cerca de los nuevos líderes emergentes de Rusia.

¡¡¡PERO!!!

Este problema también tiene un reverso de la moneda, del que por alguna razón nadie habla.

Los soldados contratados, oficiales del ejército ruso, además de su salario, también tienen un gran paquete social de garantías, en caso de muerte o lesiones durante una operación especial. También se convierten en veteranos de combate. Y los sacerdotes del regimiento, de cuya presencia habla Vladlen Tatarsky en la línea del frente, y donde pueden ser asesinados en cualquier momento, están privados de todas estas garantías en caso de muerte o lesiones. *Pero los sacerdotes, les recordamos, si no son monjes, definitivamente son personas de familia. Los seminarios no ordenan sacerdotes hasta que el seminarista está casado. Además, nadie equipa a los sacerdotes según las leyes de la guerra.*

¡Se necesitan urgentemente sacerdotes en la guerra! ¡No hay incrédulos en la guerra! Pero recordemos que los sacerdotes también son personas, y nosotros, como sociedad, como pueblo, si pensamos en el correcto espíritu militar de nuestro Ejército, debemos cuidar a nuestros sacerdotes no menos que a nuestros soldados, sobre todo porque los sacerdotes no pueden tomar tomar las armas y defenderse, lo que significa que están menos desarmados y más indefensos que nuestros guerreros. Hay un buen proverbio internacional atribuido a Napoleón:

"El pueblo que no quiere alimentar a su Ejército alimentará al de otro".

Parafraseándolo, respecto a nuestros sacerdotes y su posición al frente, podemos decir lo siguiente:

“El pueblo que no quiere alimentar y proteger a su clero, alimentará a extraños”.

Solicito a todos los canales de telegram fraternos que publiquen esta información. Conocemos los problemas de primera mano. Además, este es un problema de nuestro futuro y de nuestra supervivencia.

*¡Somos rusos, Dios está con nosotros!*

Telegrama
Gatito Voenkor Z
¿Dónde están los pastores al frente?
Maxim Fomin, bloguero, comisario militar, miliciano, combatiente del batallón Vostok (Vladlen Tatarsky), que no hay suficientes padres espirituales en las formaciones de combate del ejército ruso.
Mira Bastión.
@voenkorkotenok


t.me/anna_noticias/28249


----------



## amcxxl (14 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


>



en realidad eso es un avion Tu-214 del escuadron del gobierno, el avion del "juicio final" es el Il-80 de la Fuerza Aerea


----------



## fulcrum29smt (14 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



De ahí a bombardear Lvov o Kiev con bombarderos estratégicos estamos a un paso. Pero creo que en lugar de eso van a ir a por objetivos políticos de alto valor.


----------



## Malevich (14 Abr 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Zelensky es la marioneta OTAN, el representante máximo de la organización en Europa, el que está frente a frente a Rusia en el nombre de sus amos, así que se puede mear y cagar en la cara de cualquier líder europeo son ningún problema, tiene carta blanca para provocar lo que sea necesario.
> 
> Los acontecimientos se precipitan, y la implicación de la OTAN será cada dia mayor, hasta el punto que la guerra abierta creo que es inevitable, con lo que eso conlleva...
> 
> ...



Y como es el perro de la OTAN y de los anglos no es ninguna casualidad que esté subiendo el tono contra la UE y en especial Francia y Alemania.


----------



## NPI (14 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Bueno, son los mismos "efectivos" que con la covid... Les dan una formación, unos _knowledge base _y al _combate_... Os sorprenderiais de quienes son algunos.
> Dicho lo cual, hay otros muchos foreros que simplemente son pro o anti, sin mas.
> Pero en estos últimos 3 años ha habido un desembarco muy grande de CMs.



Purgas en Menéame y sobre todo en ForoCoches. Luego lo habitual (cuentas dormidas que se reactivan, cuentas compradas, CMs, multicuentas, bots y cuentas día-noche).


----------



## Simo Hayha (14 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> También he pensado en el 160 tras el barco, los helicópteros y el aviso al palacio de zeli....a veces veo TU en los cielos.



Yo los veo más en la tierra, envueltos en una bola de fuego tras haber sido derribados por las defensas antiaéreas ucranias.


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Yo los veo más en la tierra, envueltos en una bola de fuego tras haber sido derribados por las defensas antiaéreas ucranias.



para ti burrita:


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Abr 2022)

_Región de #Jarkov-Los residentes de la región de Jarkov saludan a las fuerzas #Rusas como liberadores. Cuanto más seguros se sientan los civiles de #Ucrania, más seguirá pasando esto. _


----------



## NS 4 (14 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Llevo ya unos días sin ver a Antonio Sánchez subir una foto a Twitter con lo que le gusta. A ver si están escondidos todos en búnkers.
> Esto ya empieza a acojonar.



Si Garzon y la fiscala amante han huido a los USA...imagina como viene la riada....cada vez es mas perceptible el estado fallido al que vamos...

El dia del corte de la compra de deuda...veremos a los niños de mugremos machete en mano version dia de la purga ...a la hispanistani.

No vas a sacar el africa que llevan dentro de un dia para otro...eso solo se lo creen las cuidagatos del partido lila...


----------



## Guaguei (14 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Video de los envíos de IFV y obuses alemanes a través de Polonia a Ucrania. ¿Es esto lo que el señor
> @JosepBorrellF quiso decir al referirse a las victorias en los «campos de batalla»?
> 
> _



Es solo una guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania nada mas, a ver si llega la paz pronto, a ver si para Putin ya
La verdad es que estan mandando mucho material a un campo de batalla en desventaja, estan desesperados por mermar a Rusia, pero se podrian llegar a mermar mas ellos mismos, al tiempo, a ver cuando se les enciende la bombilla
Y para conseguir meter un tanque o una bala , pierden 3


----------



## amcxxl (14 Abr 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Joder lo de vender tanques al enemigo en medio de la werra, perdón operación especial, yo no lo había oído nunca, esta claro que esta es un guerra de quinta generación, muy residente y liberal.



la mayoria del armamento que obtuvo la milicia de Donetsk en la guerra en 2014-2015 vino del propio ejercito de Ucrania
por poco dinero alli te venden hasta a su madre, es un pais con unos sueldos africanos, el pais mas corrupto del hemisferio norte sin duda


----------



## Pete Best (14 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Sobre los horarios de trabajo, yo te puedo dar un listado significativo de los sospechosos habituales que rondan por el foro/hilo.



Así es, me temo que nos han descubierto a los foreros otanistas, mi horario es de 14:00 a 22:00 horas, como veis festivos incluidos. La paga no es que sea mucha, pero somos gente muy limitada que no valemos para más. Mira que hable con Soros y le dije "esta gente es muy inteligente, no vamos a engañarlos con perfiles falsos, son gente que ha descubierto la gran conspiración, gente capaz de descubrir la verdad en este mar de falsedad, estamos ante individuos intelectualmente superiores".

Apiadaos de nosotros, es cierto que estamos promoviendo un genocidio con las vacunas y la plandemia, la homosexualización de la población y el exterminio de la familia tradicional, pero tenemos que pagar las bolsas de doritos con las que subsistimos mientras intoxicamos en nuestro sótano.


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Si es posible, y le pasaría a cualquier pais con fronteras tan extensas, un helicóptero puede volar muy bajo apantallandose con el terreno y no ser detectado por el radar.
> 
> Y no, aun siendo Rusia el pais del mundo con mayor número de SAMs y radares no es posible cubrir cada metro de frontera a baja cota. Para ello necesitaría tener multitud de AWACS volando las 24 horas, y aun así, veríamos.
> 
> Para que lo entiendas, la cobertura del radar viene limitada por la misma curvatura del planeta.



una pregunta que pareces saber mucho, al barco ruso que exploto ayer en el mar negro, me cuesta porque no he visto ningun misilito ukro impactar en dicho barco, me da que no es capaz de llegar hasta el (creo qeu estaba a 80 millas de la costa), sabes cuantas millas tienen de alcance máximo los misilitos ukros neptuno (creo que se llaman asi). Me da que o es sabotaje o una imprudencia (incendio o cigarro), a saber que ha pasado...


----------



## fulcrum29smt (14 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La guerra de las mentiras. A estas horas no sabemos si lo del buque ha sido un accidente o un ataque ucraniano. Y en este caso el que tiene la pelota para desenmascarar la mentira es Rusia, el no hacerlo hace recaer la sospecha que los que mienten son ellos.



Claro, lo dice un tal Teuro el "equidistante".


----------



## raptors (14 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Cuidado, los bancos siempre ganan y hasta donde yo se, Rusia es un país capitalista.



*Nop no es capitalista..!!* tiene aperturas de libre mercado por su intercambio mundial... pero su economía no es capitalista como nosotros la entendemos... un buen economista te lo explicara... Yo no... porque para mi eres un empinado que escupe mierd@ proUsa...


----------



## fulcrum29smt (14 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> una pregunta que pareces saber mucho, al barco ruso que exploto ayer en el mar negro, me cuesta porque no he visto ningun misilito ukro impactar en dicho barco, me da que no es capaz de llegar hasta el (creo qeu estaba a 80 millas de la costa), sabes cuantas millas tienen de alcance máximo los misilitos ukros neptuno (creo que se llaman asi). Me da que o es sabotaje o una imprudencia (incendio o cigarro), a saber que ha pasado...



Según la información del fabricante, de Luch son unos 300 Kms de alcance.

Yo también tengo mis dudas y no descarto ninguna opción.


----------



## alnitak (14 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Ya se que le puede la pasión, pero vamos, está usted soltando un amarillismo similar que aquel que ha dicho que el buque se ha hundido con 500 marineros dentro. ¿En serio se cree esa propaganda? ¿o son más deseos que realidad?,



LA NOTICIA ES DEL 12

ES QUE ESTO YA APESTA JODER


----------



## Abstenuto (14 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Eso es el escuadrón de transportes especiales y me temo que la ruta hacia el SE apunta a Ufa. Cerca de Ufa, bajo un monte, está el búnker ruso del fin del mundo.



En el mapa tienes marcada la ubicación donde se supone que está el búnker nuclear

Ese avión va a Kazakhstán


----------



## Teuro (14 Abr 2022)

explorador dijo:


> pues tras la operación salida del gobierno ruso de esta tarde, no da buen rollo, son crimínales capaces de todo



Tiene cojones la cosa, que por un lado el Gobierno de Rusia amenace a occidente con lluvia nuclear y la población rusa celebre tal afirmación mientras que el gobierno ruso huye a los bunkers del Caúcaso dejando a su legión de fanáticos en Moscú para que a su vez disfruten de la lluvia nuclear occidental. Es fin, población sumamente subnormalizada.


----------



## Bocanegra (14 Abr 2022)

Севстар. Око_Онлайн-камеры в Севастополе | Севстар


Видовые камеры в популярных местах Севастополя: в парках, на пляжах (температура моря), зонах отдыха.




sevstar.net





webcams en vivo desde Crimea por si interesa


----------



## frangelico (14 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> En el mapa tienes marcada la ubicación donde se supone que está el búnker nuclear
> 
> Ese avión va a Kazakhstán
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1025327



Si. Eso parece. Cuando si hubo varios vuelos a Ufa fue al comienzo de la guerra. También extraños vuelos a USA y Turquía supongo que de repatriación. Habría que ver qué movimientos hace todo ese escuadrón. A Kazajistán serán seguramente operaciones normales.

En un país tan grande supongo que tiene que haber muchos vuelos militares al día incluso de ese escuadrón en particular.


----------



## amcxxl (14 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Ucrania sin luz, sin agua, obviamente sin tele ni internet... van a ir a por la infraestructura civil, me figuro.



ni hace falta, a ver como paga salarios a policias , militares, medicos, jubilados.....el estado Ucraniano totalmente arruinado desde 2014, si ademas va a perder el 50% del PIB

el estado ucraniano tiene que colapsar en algun momento no puede durar muchos meses por mucho dinero que le quieran dar desde la NATO


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (14 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Si es posible, y le pasaría a cualquier pais con fronteras tan extensas, un helicóptero puede volar muy bajo apantallandose con el terreno y no ser detectado por el radar.
> 
> Y no, aun siendo Rusia el pais del mundo con mayor número de SAMs y radares no es posible cubrir cada metro de frontera a baja cota. Para ello necesitaría tener multitud de AWACS volando las 24 horas, y aun así, veríamos.
> 
> Para que lo entiendas, la cobertura del radar viene limitada por la misma curvatura del planeta.



Si, pero joder macho. Que estamos hablando de un ataque con cohetes de un helicóptero soviético, en la franja fronteriza entre Rusia y Ucrania no controlada por los primeros y en pleno conflicto histórico....

No creo que sean necesarias todas las variables que expones, con tener a uno de cada 10 guardias fronterizos sobrios es más que suficiente. No hace falta ni radar, con tener dos orejas es más que suficiente para ser consciente de tal movimiento.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (14 Abr 2022)

Mirad qué julais son los de bellingcat, sobre el Tochka-U de Kramatorsk:


(esto está casi al final, lo precede una larga retahíla de fotos de lanzadores rusos)

_…Sin embargo, los expertos contactados por Bellingcat sugirieron de nuevo que la dirección de las submuniciones y los fragmentos de misiles no son en sí mismos pruebas útiles de su origen exacto.

Según Schiller, una vez que se despliegan las submuniciones (a unos dos kilómetros del impacto), es probable que el cuerpo restante del misil se vuelva mucho menos estable debido al cambio en la dispersión del peso. Después de esto, no se comportará como un proyectil tradicional cuando se caiga, dijo Schiller. "Con eso, no interpretaría nada en la posición de impacto del cuerpo del misil", añadió.

LaFoy estuvo de acuerdo en general. "La orientación del booster en tierra no tendrá básicamente ninguna indicación de la trayectoria", dijo.

"Si bien la orientación apunta a un punto de origen generalmente oriental, no es claramente determinable porque el amplificador tiene mucho espacio para caer fuera del trayectoria", declaró La Foy. "Así que si se encuentra de norte a sur, este, oeste, al revés, realmente no importa_".


Luego hablan un poco del número de serie, que tampoco es interesante según ellos. 









Russia’s Kramatorsk ‘Facts’ Versus the Evidence - bellingcat


What can open source material tell us about the attack on Kramatorsk railway station that left dozens dead?




www.bellingcat.com


----------



## NS 4 (14 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Otro recordatorio de lo imbéciles que son los periodistas. En Español ya tenemos nombres para nombres esas ciudades (Kiev, Leópolis,) ¿Qué será lo próximo, decir London, Beograd, Al-Qahira, o Krung Thep?



Si hay alguien al que le tenga ganas es a la morraya de los medios mamporreros aqui en la piel de toro...ganas es poco...espero verles cagar sangre...


----------



## Guaguei (14 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Del 18 de abril al 27 de mayo, Letonia será un campo de entrenamiento para las fuerzas armadas estadounidenses, checas, polacas, británicas, lituanas y estonias.
> 
> En el territorio y el espacio aéreo del país se llevarán a cabo varios ejercicios internacionales: Defender Europe, Knight Legion, Swift Response, Summer Shield y Hedgehog.
> 
> ...



media europa peleandose por el primer nuke


----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)

*El primer ministro de Canadá, Justin Trudeau, ha considerado este jueves que es "absolutamente correcto" describir las acciones llevadas a cabo por el Ejército ruso en Ucrania como "genocidio"*, en medio de la controversia generada por el uso de este término en los últimos días

Trudeau ha matizado ante la prensa que "hay procesos oficiales" para determinar si se ha perpetrado un genocidio, pero cree que es "absolutamente correcto que cada vez más gente hable y use la palabra genocidio" para abordar lo que ocurre en Ucrania

info288_seguimientos


----------



## kenny220 (14 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Si. Eso parece. Cuando si hubo varios vuelos a Ufa fue al comienzo de la guerra. También extraños vuelos a USA y Turquía supongo que de repatriación. Habría que ver qué movimientos hace todo ese escuadrón. A Kazajistán serán seguramente operaciones normales.
> 
> En un país tan grande supongo que tiene que haber muchos vuelos militares al día incluso de ese escuadrón en particular.



Coño, semana Santa, seguro que hay algo del partido este finde, y aprovechan como Pedro, perdon Antonio y el falcon


----------



## delhierro (14 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Tiene cojones la cosa, que por un lado el Gobierno de Rusia amenace a occidente con lluvia nuclear y la población rusa celebre tal afirmación mientras que el gobierno ruso huye a los bunkers del Caúcaso dejando a su legión de fanáticos en Moscú para que a su vez disfruten de la lluvia nuclear occidental. Es fin, población sumamente subnormalizada.



Bueno, la de aquí vota a unos tios que deciden bloquear economicame a su proveedor de energia entre grandes aplausos y luego le piden a sus votantes que se duchen menos. 

Y que se han ido a un bunker antinuclear no si es cierto, pero es que los de aquí tambien los tienen , mientras que faltan medicos para urgencias. Y los siguen votando.


----------



## kelden (14 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Si Garzon y la fiscala amante han huido a los USA...imagina como viene la riada....cada vez es mas perceptible el estado fallido al que vamos...
> 
> El dia del corte de la compra de deuda...veremos a los niños de mugremos machete en mano version dia de la purga ...a la hispanistani.
> 
> No vas a sacar el africa que llevan dentro de un dia para otro...eso solo se lo creen las cuidagatos del partido lila...



El estado español hace mucho tiempo que es "estado fallido". Nació mal y no ha mejorado con el tiempo. España tiene tres problemas, fundamentalmente de orden interno:

Uno, sus clases dirigentes. La configuración del Estado crea las elites, los parásitos, que se instalan en sus respectivos espacios o nichos (económicos, militares, judiciales, políticos, etc...etc..) y son persistentes de generación en generación. Dos, su ideología oficial, ultranacionalismo español, que lo impregna todo. Y tres el carácter rentista de la élite económica que abomina de toda inversión productiva en la economía real. 

¿Solución? Modelo suízo. Total soberanía para sus partes, una administración federal que funciona desideologizada y una vez eliminada la alimentación, el parásito se muere solo. Fíjate si el parásito lo tiene claro que cada vez que se intenta ir en esta dirección se desata el infierno.

La otra alternativa es que, antes o después, se desintegre.

Si realmente se le da vía a la opción 1, no creo que nadie quiera la opción 2. Pero no nos engañemos, esto es como el perro del hortelano, y por accidente la opción 1 no va a suceder. La otra, se bordea continuamente y es cuestión de tiempo.


----------



## Simo Hayha (14 Abr 2022)

Pete Best dijo:


> Así es, me temo que nos han descubierto a los foreros otanistas, mi horario es de 14:00 a 22:00 horas, como veis festivos incluidos. La paga no es que sea mucha, pero somos gente muy limitada que no valemos para más. Mira que hable con Soros y le dije "esta gente es muy inteligente, no vamos a engañarlos con perfiles falsos, son gente que ha descubierto la gran conspiración, gente capaz de descubrir la verdad en este mar de falsedad, estamos ante individuos intelectualmente superiores".
> 
> Apiadaos de nosotros, es cierto que estamos promoviendo un genocidio con las vacunas y la plandemia, la homosexualización de la población y el exterminio de la familia tradicional, pero tenemos que pagar las bolsas de doritos con las que subsistimos mientras intoxicamos en nuestro sótano.





Yo también le dije a Soros: esta gente está muy curtida en los foros, se las saben todas y podrían hacernos mucho daño con sus cotra-argumentaciones. El NWO se tambalea después del golpe en la mesa de rusia.


----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)

Se dice que los soldados rusos en Ucrania están "deshaciéndose de sus cosas" y se van después de que el liderazgo militar les estafara con el pago especial que les prometieron.

según varias llamadas telefónicas interceptadas publicadas por las autoridades ucranianas.


----------



## Abstenuto (14 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Según la información del fabricante, de Luch son unos 300 Kms de alcance.
> 
> Yo también tengo mis dudas y no descarto ninguna opción.



En el caso de que hubiera sido un misil Neptuno 

En teoría los SAM del Movska deberían haber interceptado el misil sin problema ¿Podríamos en este caso pensar que lo más probable es que los antiaéreos hayan sido neutralizados mediante guerra electrónica?


----------



## delhierro (14 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> ni hace falta, a ver como paga salarios a policias , militares, medicos, jubilados.....el estado Ucraniano totalmente arruinado desde 2014, si ademas va a perder el 50% del PIB
> 
> el estado ucraniano tiene que colapsar en algun momento no puede durar muchos meses por mucho dinero que le quieran dar desde la NATO



Como lo han pagado desde 2014. Con el dinero occidental, que occidente genera de forma bastante artificial pero que es real puesto qeu con el compran la energia a los rusos y mercancias al resto del mundo. Por eso Kiev no iba a caer, de hecho han tenido pasta para transformarse en un estado cuasimilitar para intentar hacer el trabajo sucio a la OTAN.



Abstenuto dijo:


> En el caso de que hubiera sido un misil Neptuno
> 
> En teoría los SAM del Movska deberían haber interceptado el misil sin problema ¿Podríamos en este caso pensar que lo más probable es que los antiaéreos hayan sido neutralizados mediante guerra electrónica?



Es posible, de todas formas pueden ser dificiles de detecta seguramente van muy rasos. Mover los barcos a una costa que puedes bombardear de lejos es un riesgo gratuito. Es como cuando tenian varios barcos desembarcando materia juntos en Meritopol. No es una guerra USA-LIBIA. Todos los movimiento rusos estan seguidos por satelite. En tierra eso no es facil , pero objetivo gordos en el mar es tribial que no es el pacifico. Se confian demasiado y eso es un error.

Pero puede ser un accidente o un sabotaje. Igual que los de las republicas compran tanques, se puede comprar a alguien para sabotear. En Rusia estan los occidentales desde hace 30 años, tendran agentes a patadas.

Rusia sigue sin un plan claro. Putin no decide que hacer , si llegan a las fronteras delas republicas seguira la guerra. Tiene que llegar al rio y atrincherarse en una frontera comoda, o tumbar el regimen. Lo demas no le va a funcionar.


----------



## Teuro (14 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Claro, lo dice un tal Teuro el "equidistante".



Hay bulos muy gordos por parte de los dos bandos, eso es evidente y supongo que los bulos no deja de ser otro frente más de la guerra.


----------



## dabuti (14 Abr 2022)

Zelensky dice en la CBS que ni siquiera cedería, en unas conversaciones de paz, Crimea a Rusia.











Zelenski revela la línea roja de Ucrania para hablar de paz con Rusia


El líder ucraniano dijo que valdría la pena reunirse para tener conversaciones de paz cara a cara con Putin




www.abc.es


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Y la famosa carga de los "ulanos"… "sólo el valor contra los tanques".



En realidad eran infanteria montada, mantuvieron un fuerte combate como infanteria contra unidades motorizadas alemanas que irrumpian por el corredor, Uris lo describe bien en MIla 18


----------



## NS 4 (14 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El estado español hace mucho tiempo que es "estado fallido". Nació mal y no ha mejorado con el tiempo. España tiene tres problemas, fundamentalmente de orden interno:
> 
> Uno, sus clases dirigentes. La configuración del Estado crea las elites, los parásitos, que se instalan en sus respectivos espacios o nichos (económicos, militares, judiciales, políticos, etc...etc..) y son persistentes de generación en generación. Dos, su ideología oficial, ultranacionalismo español, que lo impregna todo. Y tres el carácter rentista de la élite económica que abomina de toda inversión productiva en la economía real.
> 
> ...



Yo creo q ese ultranacionalismo que no te digo no existiera en el 75...hoy ha fenecido.

Es sorprendente la encuesta del mundo sobre cuantos españoles estarian dispuestos a coger las armas en caso de guerra...solo un 6%...
Todo dicho...


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Pues las bolsa europeas en verde, se ve que no se han enterado.

Lo que si es curioso es que twitter espera comprador, $43,000 Millones, Musk quizá la compre por ese precio, ahora va al banco y saca la caderilla para comprarlo  

La fortuna de Musk asciende a $273.000 Millones, eso es un oligarca no los pobretones rusos.









How much is Twitter worth? Elon Musk isn't the only one who could buy Twitter


Not many people have, or can secure, the funds required to acquire Twitter.




www.marketwatch.com


----------



## alfonbass (14 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Lamentablemente la única que se está desgastando es Ucrania y las maltrechas economías europeas.
> 
> La guerra será larga.



Si, si, vamos...una cosa....Rusia está desangrada económicamente desde hace mucho...tanto estado es lo que tiene...


----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Iskra (14 Abr 2022)

Buen vídeo sobre el principio del conflicto.






__





Cargando…






diario-octubre.com


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (14 Abr 2022)

*DEFAULT INMINENTE DE RUSIA: "SERÁ UNA DE LAS CRISIS DE DEUDA MÁS DIFÍCILES DE LA HISTORIA"*


*Esta situación le cerraría de par en par la financiación exterior al Kremlin*
*Los expertos creen que vendrá una avalancha de impagos para las empresas*









El default de Rusia es inminente: ''Será una de las crisis de deuda más difíciles de la historia''


Año 1917, la revolución bolchevique triunfó en Rusia y el nuevo gobierno declara las deudas del Zar de Rusia como ilegítimas. Este fue el último default que ha tenido Rusia, consciente de las importantes consecuencias que seguir este camino puede tener para su economía. Actualmente los expertos...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Simo Hayha (14 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Cada día esto tiene peor pinta para los Ucranianos, Europeos, Rusos...no entiendo nada. Ni la descordinacion Rusa, ni que Zelinski se pasee, ni la oposición a la OTAN, ni nadie que se oponga a la guerra.



uyuyuy, lo que ha dicho "descordinación rusa". Vete preparándote porque ya ha salido hacia tu casa una patrulla de pureza ideológica filorrusa para darte un "paseo".


----------



## bigmaller (14 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El primer ministro de Canadá, Justin Trudeau, ha considerado este jueves que es "absolutamente correcto" describir las acciones llevadas a cabo por el Ejército ruso en Ucrania como "genocidio"*, en medio de la controversia generada por el uso de este término en los últimos días
> 
> Trudeau ha matizado ante la prensa que "hay procesos oficiales" para determinar si se ha perpetrado un genocidio, pero cree que es "absolutamente correcto que cada vez más gente hable y use la palabra genocidio" para abordar lo que ocurre en Ucrania
> 
> info288_seguimientos



No se dan cuenta de que haciendo estas declaraciones, no hacen mas que desacreditar su postura. 

Refuerzan a los convencidos que no se hacen preguntas, mientras que ahuyentan a los que dudan. Para poder decir que ha sucedido una genocidio, hay que PROBAR objetivamente los hechos, y cuanto mas politices la investigacion, mas huele a podrido y los que dudan, menos se lo creen. 

Es una huida hacia adelante. Muy occidenral y cortoplacista. Esto es lo que nos hace perder nuestra hegemonia a medio plazo.


----------



## amcxxl (14 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Como lo han pagado desde 2014. Con el dinero occidental, que occidente genera de forma bastante artificial pero que es real puesto qeu con el compran la energia a los rusos y mercancias al resto del mundo. Por eso Kiev no iba a caer, de hecho han tenido pasta para transformarse en un estado cuasimilitar para intentar hacer el trabajo sucio a la OTAN.



el dinero occidental servia para pagar la deuda anterior, basicamente , desde 2014 occidente metio a Ucrania en un esquema de deuda impagable como a Argentina en los 80

con la perdida total del Donbas y muchas industrias importantes en otros lugares, como el complejo industrial-militar, el estado ucraniano se queda sin la mitad de los ingresos

hoy mismo Zelensky ha pedido 7000 millones de dolares AL MES

eso es rudiculo, nadie le va a dar eso y menos en la situacion en que estamos


----------



## alfonbass (14 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Puede que tengas razón, veremos como evoluciona la economía rusa y a quien vende sus materias primas, estas cosas se ven a la larga.



No es una cuestión de vender materias primas, si fuera así, la lista de países más ricos del mundo sería muy diferente a lo que es

Se trata de una mezcla entre las mismas, tecnología, mentes brillantes y especializadas que se quieran quedar en el país, sociedad libre capaz de ofrecer oportunidades y una economía flexible...
Rusia solo cumple realmente uno de los apartados


----------



## fulcrum29smt (14 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Si, pero joder macho. Que estamos hablando de un ataque con cohetes de un helicóptero soviético, en la franja fronteriza entre Rusia y Ucrania no controlada por los primeros y en pleno conflicto histórico....
> 
> No creo que sean necesarias todas las variables que expones, con tener a uno de cada 10 guardias fronterizos sobrios es más que suficiente. No hace falta ni radar, con tener dos orejas es más que suficiente para ser consciente de tal movimiento.



Ya, pero en una frontera tan grande tampoco es fácil cubrir cada centimetro con soldados de guardia, y aunque lo hicieras no se si cambiaría algo. 

Esto es una guerra convencional, esperemos que se quede en eso, desde el principio cuando te metes en una hay que estar dispuesto a tener bajas.

Como dije el otro día el enemigo son Nazis hijos de la gran puta, pero no son gilipollas, el enemigo intenta buscar puntos debiles y dar sus golpes. 

Serán derrotados, eso seguro, pero la serpiente fascista alimentada por Occidente seguirá causando dolor por un tiempo hasta que sea exterminada como en 1945.

Y tras perder la guerra seguiran durante años realizando actos de terrorismo, lo mismo que tras la 2a G.M. y nuevamente serán apoyados por Occidente. 

Es lo que hay y vamos a lo que vamos.


----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)

El barro ya está haciendo abandonar vehículos militares a los rusos por las lluvias de estos días.


----------



## delhierro (14 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> el dinero occidental servia para pagar la deuda anterior, basicamente , desde 2014 occidente metio a Ucrania en un esquema de deuda impagable como a Argentina en los 80
> 
> con la perdida total del Donbas y muchas industrias importantes en otros lugares, como el complejo industrial-militar, el estado ucraniano se queda sin la mitad de los ingresos
> 
> ...



Os engañais como pasaba hace 8 años. La pasta no es importante, se la inventan lliteralmente. Claro que se la van a dar, no se si esa cifra pero si para que pueda pagar comida , armas , y sueldos para todos los tios que pueda reclutar y los recluta de forma obligatoria. Por cierto solo por eso los rusos no deberian permitir salir de las zonas capturadas hacia el oeste a nadie en edad militar.

Esto es la guerra, y los anglos siguen el manual. 

Articulo 1.- Todo vale.
Artculo 2.- Hasta el final, que no se levanten.
Articulo 3.- Para cualquier eventualidad usar el articulo 1.

Putin sigue sin nacionalizar las empresa que le vacilan, mientas a los rusos les roban las propiedades fuera. Va mal. Debe leer el articulo uno y dos.


----------



## Impresionante (14 Abr 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *DEFAULT INMINENTE DE RUSIA: "SERÁ UNA DE LAS CRISIS DE DEUDA MÁS DIFÍCILES DE LA HISTORIA"*
> 
> 
> *Esta situación le cerraría de par en par la financiación exterior al Kremlin*
> ...



Unos pueden tener default.

Otros necesitan rublos para sobrevivir.

Es una vida dura


----------



## amcxxl (14 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> No se dan cuenta de que haciendo estas declaraciones, no hacen mas que desacreditar su postura.
> 
> Refuerzan a los convencidos que no se hacen preguntas, mientras que ahuyentan a los que dudan. Para poder decir que ha sucedido una genocidio, hay que PROBAR objetivamente los hechos, y cuanto mas politices la investigacion, mas huele a podrido y los que dudan, menos se lo creen.
> 
> Es una huida hacia adelante. Muy occidenral y cortoplacista. Esto es lo que nos hace perder nuestra hegemonia a medio plazo.



"nuestra hegemoinia"

la de quien ? eres norteamericano, judio ?

anda y vete a tomar por el culo hispanchito de los cojones


----------



## Jotagb (14 Abr 2022)

En Estonia, temen que los refugiados ucranianos trajeron enfermedades infecciosas al país y puedan comenzar a ejercer la prostitución.

Así lo afirmó el vicepresidente del partido EKRE, miembro del Parlamento estonio Mart Helme:

“El VIH ha vuelto. Nos traen enfermedades infecciosas de Ucrania que, según nos pareció, han sido erradicadas para siempre en Estonia. No, están volviendo porque vienen decenas de miles de personas y nos lo traen aquí”.

"Hombres sospechosos" fueron vistos varias veces cerca de los lugares donde los refugiados ucranianos intentaron "anunciar algún tipo de trabajo", agregó Triina Jooses, asesora sobre asistencia a las víctimas de la trata de personas en la Junta de Seguridad Social.
Ya están allanando el camino para la próxima plandemia.


----------



## kelden (14 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Yo creo q ese ultranacionalismo que no te digo no existiera en el 75...hoy ha fenecido.
> 
> Es sorprendente la encuesta del mundo sobre cuantos españoles *estarian dispuestos a coger las armas en caso de guerra...solo un 6%...*
> Todo dicho...



Porque en el fondo la gente sabemos que es un estado fallido de pícaros y lazarillos y nadie se juega la vida por defender el cortijo ultranacionalista de los botines. Que vayan Ana Patricia, Florentino, el Medina ese de las mascarillas y su santa parentela.

Eso no es impedimento para que la ideología del estado y sus élites sea un ultranacionalismo rancio y casposo que algunos pocos entre el rebaño se tragan. Ese 6 %.


----------



## Simo Hayha (14 Abr 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *DEFAULT INMINENTE DE RUSIA: "SERÁ UNA DE LAS CRISIS DE DEUDA MÁS DIFÍCILES DE LA HISTORIA"*



 pues anda que no llevan años diciendo los enfermados por la RT que rusia no tenía deuda. Al final resulta que tenían todos sus ahorros en occidente y sus deuda en rusia, en dólares americanos 

En fin, un país de subnormales, qué podría salir mal.


----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Abr 2022)

al convoy que me refiero es el que salió en todos los telediarios hace unas semanas que según la propaganda de guerra con las que nos saturan,( igual que con el coronavirus )eran 60 km de vehículos rusos que llegaban para invadir Ucrania.

¿ No se dan cuenta que todas las pantomimas están guionizadas igual que con el coronavirus y el golpe de estado a Trump?

Incluso la retirada de EEUU de Afganistán y la entrega del poder a los talibanes. Algo que es completamente el ridículo y absurdo.
¿ No recuerdan todas aquellas imágenes de gente en los aeropuertos y el relato de las noticias?

Si estamos de acuerdo de que la sexta es el portavoz de no sé qué grupo supranacional de extrema izquierda , y por lo tanto la agenda 2030 y el gran reseteo, todo lo que cuenta está relacionado con eso









Afganos desesperados se aferran a un avión en el aeropuerto de Kabul y varios caen desde el aire | VIDEO


Afganistán | Miles de personas llenaron el aeropuerto de Kabul, corrieron por la pista y subieron a los aviones en un intento desesperado de huir del país después de que los talibanes derrocaran al gobierno respaldado por Occidente. Un video muestra a varios hombres aferrados al fuselaje de un...




elcomercio.pe













Afganistán | Impactantes imágenes: varias personas caen al vacío tras aferrarse a las ruedas de un avión para salir de Kabul


El caos se ha apoderado del aeropuerto de Kabul con miles de afganos intentando salir del país tras la toma del poder por parte de los talibanes.




www.google.es













El escalofriante vídeo grabado por un afgano agarrado al fuselaje de un avión de EEUU mientras despega de Kabul


En las imágenes se ven perfectamente los bajos del avión mientras toma velocidad suficiente para iniciar el despegue, todo grabado por un civil que intentaba abandonar Afganistán.




www.google.es


----------



## El-Mano (14 Abr 2022)

Creo que se puso ayer. Un ka-52 es atacado por un antiaereo sin éxito, y luego el antiaereo es destruido.


----------



## kelden (14 Abr 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *DEFAULT INMINENTE DE RUSIA: "SERÁ UNA DE LAS CRISIS DE DEUDA MÁS DIFÍCILES DE LA HISTORIA"*
> 
> 
> *Esta situación le cerraría de par en par la financiación exterior al Kremlin*
> ...




Pues imagínate los fondos de inversión y bancos occidentales que no cobren ....


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (14 Abr 2022)

O vuelan los tu160 esta misma noche o putinov está amariconao perdido. Vamos poniendo los puntos sobre las ies que esto está comenzando a pasar de castaño oscuro.


----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## delhierro (14 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pues imagínate los fondos de inversión y bancos occidentales que no cobren ....



Lo único que tiene que hacer es dar el jodido paso, Vale me habeis derrotado...NO PAGARE NADA.


----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)

Parece ser que cada vez hay mas "horas nucleares", se quedan sin argumentos


----------



## ryder87 (14 Abr 2022)

Una tonteria,pero creéis que por semana santa baje la intensidad de los combates ?


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Abr 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *DEFAULT INMINENTE DE RUSIA: "SERÁ UNA DE LAS CRISIS DE DEUDA MÁS DIFÍCILES DE LA HISTORIA"*
> 
> 
> *Esta situación le cerraría de par en par la financiación exterior al Kremlin*
> ...



No entiendes de economía, que rusia entre en default porque no le dejan pagar (causa de fuerza mayor) los USAnos, no quiere decir que Rusia no pueda pagar,

Dinero que perderá occidente y tan contentos, mientras si Rusia necesita dinero mira a China, Irán o la India que no tienen reparos en dárselo pero poco dinero necesita ya que su balanza tiene superávit y la deuda soberana esta a mínimos, ya nos justaría estar nosotros así.

Que las agencia de rating lo valoren como bonos basura poco les importa a muchos países.

Parece que US y aliados están ciegos, no se puede ser más tonto.


----------



## Seronoser (14 Abr 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> Algún forero ya ha planteado que lo del buque sea falsa bandera. Si no lo ha sido, el momento elegido es propio de un judoka.
> 
> El judo consiste en aprovechar el ataque de tu rival para usarlo a tu favor.



Supongo que sabes que Putin es cinturón negro de Judo, así que todo cuadra.
Yo soy de los que creo que tanto lo del barquito como lo de los ataques en helicóptero…que no han causado muertos…son una excusa interna para subir el nivel de los ataques.

Los rusos quieren más contundencia contra los ucranianos a los que han alimentado durante décadas.

Asi que yo también espero una mayor escalada en los bombardeos…probablemente al oeste. Tiene más riesgos, pero bombardear en la frontera de Polonia...le pone cachondos a los rusos.


----------



## kelden (14 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Pues las bolsa europeas en verde, se ve que no se han enterado.
> 
> Lo que si es curioso es que twitter espera comprador, $43,000 Millones, Musk quizá la compre por ese precio, ahora va al banco y saca la caderilla para comprarlo
> 
> ...



La fortuna de Musk asciende a un montón de papelillos que hoy valen eso y mañana pueden no valer nada.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Ya, pero en una frontera tan grande tampoco es fácil cubrir cada centimetro con soldados de guardia, y aunque lo hicieras no se si cambiaría algo.
> 
> Esto es una guerra convencional, esperemos que se quede en eso, desde el principio cuando te metes en una hay que estar dispuesto a tener bajas.
> 
> ...



Con armas peligrosas suministradas por la OTAN a Ucrania que han terminado en el mercado negro. Vamos a ver muchos casos de “pilotos suicidas entrenando durante una semana”…tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## Gotthard (14 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1025358
> 
> En Estonia, temen que los refugiados ucranianos trajeron enfermedades infecciosas al país y puedan comenzar a ejercer la prostitución.
> 
> ...



Pues han sido de los mas beligerantes con Rusia desde siempre, tocando los cojoncillos cosa mala desde que se independizaron.

Ahora ya tienen a Rusia en plan basto y millones de refugiados rubios huyendo despavoridos... y claro, los ucranianos van a los paises hermanos de la OTAN, a donde si no.

Es un disfrute de lo votado de manual.


----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)

Ya se han exhumado 73 cuerpos de la fosa común cerca de la iglesia de San Andrés en Bucha.

Se han encontrado 403 cuerpos en Bucha, de los cuales 167 han sido identificados según el alcalde Anatoliy Fedoruk.

Nunca dejes que el mundo se olvide de la Masacre de Bucha.


----------



## kelden (14 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No entiendes de economía, que rusia entre en default porque no le dejan pagar (causa de fuerza mayor) los USAnos, no quiere decir que Rusia no pueda pagar,
> 
> Dinero que perderá occidente y tan contentos, mientras si Rusia necesita dinero mira a China, Irán o la India que no tienen reparos en dárselo pero poco dinero necesita ya que su balanza tiene superávit y la deuda soberana esta a mínimos, ya nos justaría estar nosotros así.
> 
> ...



Estamos asistiendo al suicidio colectivo de occidente en directo.

La traca va a ser en Noviembre cuando ganen los trumpistas el congreso y el senado y le metan un impeachment al viejo y a la negra. Eso si no hay un golpe de estado antes y el viejo "se muere". Entonces ya, con Mortadelo y Filemón al frente del imperio, va a ser la hostia.


----------



## pemebe (14 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> El ministerio de defensa de LITUANIA... ¿Y que dicen los de Portugal? A ver, a mi Putin me da patadas en los huevos, pero es que me da mas patadas que seais simples repetidores de propaganda de unos y de otros. No te mereces los veinte centimos.



!982 con la tecnologia de entonces. (muchos menos satelites, drones ...)

Y tenemos fotos del hundimiento del HMS Sheffield (D80) en la guerra de las Maldivas. Malvinas







*40 años de avances tecnologicos después*

2022: Varios dias después no tenemos imagenes. A los periodistas ni se les ve ni se les espera.


----------



## Gotthard (14 Abr 2022)

ryder87 dijo:


> Una tonteria,pero creéis que por semana santa baje la intensidad de los combates ?



La semana santa rusa empieza en un par de semanas. Mas o menos cuando la feria de sevilla. Para rusia esta semana es de bombardear normal.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (14 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> La semana santa rusa empieza en un par de semanas. Mas o menos cuando la feria de sevilla. Para rusia esta semana es de bombardear normal.



Piensas que para el 9 de Mayo dará por finalizada la operación, por lo del desfile y eso o crees que tenemos conflicto para rato?

Yo para el 9 de Mayo no veo nada vendible encima de la mesa.


----------



## Evangelion (14 Abr 2022)

Putin ha convertido a los rusos en putos apestados.


----------



## kelden (14 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Os engañais como pasaba hace 8 años. La pasta no es importante, se la inventan lliteralmente. Claro que se la van a dar, no se si esa cifra pero si para que pueda pagar comida , armas , y sueldos para todos los tios que pueda reclutar y los recluta de forma obligatoria. Por cierto solo por eso los rusos no deberian permitir salir de las zonas capturadas hacia el oeste a nadie en edad militar.
> 
> Esto es la guerra, y los anglos siguen el manual.
> 
> ...



Hombre .... si lo piensas tampoco les va tan mal ahora.

.- Venden más que antes que la guerra.
.- Venden más caro.
.- Occidente se ha quedado solo, nadie más les ha hecho ni puto caso.
.- Se está gestando una especie de Mercado Común asiático desde Siria hasta Vladivostok que pasa de occidente como de la mierda
.- La guerra la están ganando solo con un 5 % de su ejército.

Si tienes en cuenta que en USA las aguas bajan muy revueltas y puede pasar cualquier cosa de aquí a Noviembre .... Aquí no nos cuentan nada, pero los trumpistas están saboteando a Biden y el pais está fracturado.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> !982 con la tecnologia de entonces. (muchos menos satelites, drones ...)
> 
> Y tenemos fotos del hundimiento del HMS Sheffield (D80) en la guerra de las Maldivas.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, cada vez más niebla de guerra. Estamos cada vez peor.


----------



## Guaguei (14 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> O los ukras no se fían o no saben usarlas, C90 que les ha mandado Perro Sánchez, llega intacto a manos rusas:
> 
> "En las posiciones ucranianas abandonadas en la central térmica de Shchastya (LNR), encuentran lanzagranadas de producción extranjera - sin usar, y las soviéticas están tiradas cerca - disparadas."
> 
> ...



pal dombass, demasiado buenos para saber usarlos


----------



## Impresionante (14 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Putin a convertido a los rusos en putos apestados.



Putin ha convertido?

Jajaja

Es como el que se suicidó echándose encima del cuchillo de una persona buena


----------



## Mabuse (14 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


>



Los suizos saben algo desde hace una semana por lo menos.






Swiss Cold War bunkers back in vogue as Ukraine conflict rages - The DEFCON Warning System


The DEFCON Warning System. Ongoing Geointel, OSInt, and Analysis in the theater of nuclear war. Established 1984




defconwarningsystem.com


----------



## Gotthard (14 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Piensas que para el 9 de Mayo dará por finalizada la operación, por lo del desfile y eso o crees que tenemos conflicto para rato?
> 
> Yo para el 9 de Mayo no veo nada vendible encima de la mesa.



Por los ucranianos va a ser que no, los que mandan ya estan en Polonia con el dinero sacado en maletas del pais.
Depende de que acciones haya, es posible que Rusia de otra vuelta de tuerca y pase a reventar todo del Dnieper al oeste con la excusa de los envios de armas de occidente, estan haciendo mucha propaganda con los envios y las declaraciones del Kremlin van por ese camino.


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Putin a convertido a los rusos en putos apestados.



Menudo circo. Que les den el título también, ya puestos.


----------



## delhierro (14 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Hombre .... si lo piensas tampoco les va tan mal ahora.
> 
> .- Venden más que antes que la guerra.
> .- Venden más caro.
> ...



El problema que le veo , es el mismo que el dia 2. No veo plan , creo que el plan de Putin es no enfadar mucho a occidente y llegar a las fronteras de las republicas. Pero es que eso no es un plan, porque la guerra seguira. Confian en negociar, y eso no va a pasar salvo derrota casi total de Kiev.

Lo mismo el plan es una guerra larga de desgaste, pero para eso tiene que cambiar la economia. Me son simpaticos, pero no tiene el potencial de la URSS y ademas tiene una economia como la anglo siendo mucho más pequeño. Una guerra larga no me parece un plan razonable, ojo que lo mismo me pierdo algo.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (14 Abr 2022)

No es menos cierto que a cambio les tuvieron 40 años represaliados bajo su bota. La Armia Krajowa que fue perseguida por los nazis no pudo volver del maquis debido a la persecucion de la SB. Contad la historia entera, no seáis parciales.









Soldados malditos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




Los *soldados malditos* (en polaco, _Żołnierze wyklęci_) es un apelativo aplicado a una variedad de movimientos de Resistencia polaca, formados en las últimas etapas de la Segunda Guerra Mundial y después que esta finalizara. Creados por algunos miembros del Estado secreto polaco, estas organizaciones clandestinas continuaron su lucha armada contra el Gobierno estalinista de Polonia hasta bien entrados los años 1950. La guerra de guerrillas incluyó una serie de ataques militares lanzados contra las recién creadas prisiones comunistas, así como contra los oficinas de seguridad de Estado, los centros de detención para prisioneros políticos y los campos de concentración establecidos en todo el país. La mayoría de los grupos polacos anticomunistas dejaron de existir a fines de los años 1940 o en la década de 1950, perseguidos por los servicios de seguridad pública y los escuadrones de asesinato del NKVD;1 sin embargo, el último «soldado maldito» conocido, Józef Franczak, fue asesinado en una emboscada en fecha tan tardía como 1963, casi 20 años más tarde de la toma de posesión soviética de Polonia.


El NKVD y el UB usaron fuerza bruta y engaños para eliminar a la oposición que se encontraba en la clandestinidad. En otoño de 1946, un grupo de 100–200 soldados de las Narodowe Siły Zbrojne (NSZ, _Fuerzas Armadas Nacionales_) fueron guiados a una trampa y masacrados. En 1946, Julia Brystiger del Ministerio de Seguridad Pública polaco declaró en una conferencia que «_la clandestinidad terrorista y política ha dejado de ser una fuerza amenazante_», aunque los enemigos de clase en las universidad, oficinas y fábricas todavía deben ser «_encontrados y neutralizados_».5

La persecución de miembros del AK solo fue una parte del reinado del terror estalinista en la Polonia de la posguerra. En el período de 1944–1956, aproximadamente 300.000 polacos fueron arrestados20 o hasta dos millones, según diferentes fuentes.5 Se emitieron 6.000 sentencias de muerte, la mayoría de las cuales fue ejecutada.20 Posiblemente más de 20.000 personas murieron en las prisiones comunistas, incluyendo aquellos ejecutados «_en la majestad de la ley_», como Witold Pilecki, un héroe de Auschwitz.5 Otros seis millones de ciudadanos polacos (i.e., uno de cada tres polacos adultos) fueron clasificados como miembros sospechosos de un «_elemento reaccionario o criminal_» y fueron objeto de investigación por las agencias del Estado. Durante el Octubre polaco de 1956, una amnistía política liberó a 35.000 exsoldados del AK de las prisiones. Todavía entonces, algunos partisanos continuaban en servicio, poco dispuestos o incapaces de reincorporarse a la comunidad. El "soldado maldito" Stanisław Marchewka]] "Ryba" ("El Pez") fue asesinado en 1957; mientras que el último partisano del AK, Józef Franczak "Lalek", fue asesinado en 1963, casi dos décadas después del fin de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Cuatro años más tarde, mucho después de la abolición del terror estalinista, el último miembro del grupo de élite paracaidista y de inteligencia entrenado por los británicos Cichociemny ("El silencioso y oculto"), Adam Boryczka, fue finalmente liberado de prisión en 1967. Hasta la disolución de la República Popular de Polonia, exsoldados del AK estuvieron bajo constante investigación por parte de la policía secreta. Fue recién en 1989, después de la caída del comunismo, que las sentencias judiciales de soldados del AK fueron finalmente declaradas inválidas y anuladas por el gobierno polaco.

Una de las mayores operaciones antipartisanas tuvo lugar del 10 al 25 de junio de 1945 en y alrededor de Suwałki y Augustów. La "Redada de Augustów roundup" (en polaco, _Obława augustowska_) fue una operación conjunta del Ejército Rojo, el NKVD soviético y los batallas SMERSH, con la asistencia de las unidades polacas del UB y del LWP, contra los soldados del Armia Krajowa en la clandestinidad. La operación soviética se extendió al territorio de la Lituania ocupada. Más de 2.000 combatientes polacos sospechosos de anticomunismo fueron capturados y detenidos en campos de concentración soviéticos. Se presume que alrededor de 600 de los "Desaparecidos de Augustow" murieron mientras estaban en custodia soviética, sus cuerpos fueron enterrados en fosas en masa en algún lugar indeterminado del actual territorio de Rusia. El Instituto de la Memoria Nacional polaco (_Instytut Pamięci Narodowej_) declaró que la redada de Augustow de 1945 fue «_el mayor crimen cometido por los soviéticos en territorio polaco después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial.»27_










Witold Pilecki - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## fulcrum29smt (14 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> En el caso de que hubiera sido un misil Neptuno
> 
> En teoría los SAM del Movska deberían haber interceptado el misil sin problema ¿Podríamos en este caso pensar que lo más probable es que los antiaéreos hayan sido neutralizados mediante guerra electrónica?



Correcto en realidad no sabemos nada confirmado, puede haber sido un Neptuno, un Penguin Noruego o un Harpoon de la perfida Albión o incluso como dicen una explosión o incendio interno por la causa que sea.

En teoría, si es un misil rozaolas como cualquiera de esos 3 vuela a muy baja altura y debería ser detectado cuando se encuentra a unos 20-30 Kms teniendo muy poco tiempo de reacción para lanzar sus contramedidas electrónicas o algún misil.

Ten en cuenta que a esas distancias y alturas el S-300F no es lo más indicado, y con esto me refiero al tipo de misil, radar de iluminación, etc.. Los S-300 estan hechos primordialmente para abatir objetivos aéreos a grandes distancias.

Lo normal es que quien detecte al misil sea el radar Fragata M que tiene una velocidad máxima de rotación completa de 12 veces cada 60 segundos y que a quién le asigne el blanco sea a los SAM OSA.







Cuando haya sido detectado el centro de combate del buque deben pasar la posición a los SAM OSA que no es que sean muy modernos, y estos con su radares 4R-33 deberían de blocar a los misiles y realizar el disparo.

Que podemos decir, pues que el OSA aunque no sea un mal sistema si esta anticuado, no es un Pantsir o un Tor que tienen mucha más rapidez de actuación y si proporcionan defensa antimisil a baja cota.







Y ya como última opción nos quedaría las defensas CIWS AK-630M guiados por sus radares de tiro MR 123 Bagira y las contramedidas electrónicas.







En fin, este es el funcionamiento teórico de la defensa antiaérea de un crucero clase Slava.

Por si os lo preguntáis, el Radar 4R31 Volna, el del domo azul, ese es el radar de control de tiro de los SAMs S-300F.

Pd. Gracias a Charly015 por sus excelentes capturas y fotos.


----------



## Evangelion (14 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Putin ha convertido?
> 
> Jajaja
> 
> Es como el que se suicidó echándose encima del cuchillo de una persona buena



Buen en realidad los rusos que parece que masivamente lo apoyan.
Asi en mayusculas y grande:

*PUTOS APESTADOS.*


----------



## Archimanguina (14 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Sean Penn pensando en tomar las armas contra Rusia, desde que lleva allí, mucho se lo está pensando



la cara es el espejo del alma


----------



## Impresionante (14 Abr 2022)

*El portavoz del Departamento de Defensa estadounidense*, John Kirby, ha confirmado que "hubo una explosión" en el buque ruso Moskva, en el Mar Negro, si bien ha reconocido que Estados Unidos no puede confirmar las causas de la misma.

"No estamos completamente seguros de lo que sucedió. Confirmamos que hubo una explosión, una bastante importante, que causó *daños extensos en el navío*", ha asegurado Kirby a la cadena CNN, donde ha añadido que el barco se está dirigiendo posiblemente hacia el este. "_*Creemos que probablemente se detendrá en Sebastopol para ser reparado, pero no sabemos qué ha causado la explosión (...) Está cruzando el mar Negro por sus propios medios", *_ha apuntado Kirby.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (14 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Putin a convertido a los rusos en putos apestados.



Me parece increíble que haya gente que apoye esta basura: personas anónimas siendo castigadas por lo que hacen otras personas ajenas a ellos. Apartadas solo por haber nacido en un sitio.
¿Cuando empezáis a apartar africanos porque su presidente sea un dictador y su país esté en guerra?

No va a haber cunetas para tanto PROGRE FARISEO DE MIERDA


----------



## Mabuse (14 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Mirad qué julais son los de bellingcat, sobre el Tochka-U de Kramatorsk:
> 
> 
> (esto está casi al final, lo precede una larga retahíla de fotos de lanzadores rusos)
> ...



Si un misil pierde su equilibrio pierde su razón de ser, es como tirar una piedra que en mitad de la le salen alas, cae donde le sale de las narices. No estarñiamos hablanto entonces de artillería sino de juegos de azar.


----------



## Evangelion (14 Abr 2022)

700000 barriles de petróleo al precio que paga la India a Rusia.
Ya pueden incrementar la producción y exportación de materias primas que no cubre todas y cada una de las perdidas de material militar ruso...A la PUTA RUINA.


----------



## Gonzalor (14 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Correcto en realidad no sabemos nada confirmado, puede haber sido un Neptuno, un Penguin Noruego o un Harpoon de la perfida Albión o incluso como dicen una explosión o incendio interno por la causa que sea.
> 
> En teoría, si es un misil rozaolas como cualquiera de esos 3 vuela a muy baja altura y debería ser detectado cuando se encuentra a unos 20-30 Kms teniendo muy poco tiempo de reacción para lanzar sus contramedidas electrónicas o algún misil.
> 
> ...



A lo mejor si envías un enjambre de drones acabas volviendo locos y colapsando a los sistemas de defensa, y entonces lanzas un par de misiles.
Otra opción es que alguno de los sistemas no funcionara correctamente, dicen que en Rusia hay una corrupción del carajo, y eso podría explicar muchas cosas que están pasando.


----------



## raptors (14 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> IMPERDIBLE, Informe Randstad, planificación, objetivos y metodología para crear crisis y desestabilizar Rusia. OJO!! Es del 2019, verán como el plan coincide a la perfección con lo que vemos sucede ahora mismo.



*Magnífico reportaje...!!* lastima que la titular del programa "Inna Afinogenova.." fue sacada del aire por las plataformas occidentales, debido al conflicto rusia-ucrania... es un deleite escuchar a afinogenova...!!


----------



## Arraki (14 Abr 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *DEFAULT INMINENTE DE RUSIA: "SERÁ UNA DE LAS CRISIS DE DEUDA MÁS DIFÍCILES DE LA HISTORIA"*
> 
> 
> *Esta situación le cerraría de par en par la financiación exterior al Kremlin*
> ...



Esto me recuerda a los tirulares de hace un mes en los que refutados analistas y economistas afirmaban que en tres días Rusia haría un default o que le quedaba munición para una semana.

Y aquí he visto aplaudir esas tonterías, sobre todo la de que a Rusia le quedaban 3 días de municiones.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (14 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Correcto en realidad no sabemos nada confirmado, puede haber sido un Neptuno, un Penguin Noruego o un Harpoon de la perfida Albión o incluso como dicen una explosión o incendio interno por la causa que sea.
> 
> En teoría, si es un misil rozaolas como cualquiera de esos 3 vuela a muy baja altura y debería ser detectado cuando se encuentra a unos 20-30 Kms teniendo muy poco tiempo de reacción para lanzar sus contramedidas electrónicas o algún misil.
> 
> ...



6 de estos con rotación 360 grados, alcance hasta 8km y capaces de desencadenar el infierno a los 4km:









AK-630 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## fulcrum29smt (14 Abr 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Solo que las mujeres y los hijos de los nazis ahora están refugiadas en casas de europeos.



Cierto, yo creo que aquí los que vamos a salir perdiendo mucha libertad somos los Españoles, los angelitos Nazis que vuelvan con sus mujeres darán que hablar con sus crimenes, palizas y robos.


----------



## Mitrofán (14 Abr 2022)

pasan los milenios pero más allá del limes romano, la barbarie.


----------



## Archimanguina (14 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> en realidad eso es un avion Tu-214 del escuadron del gobierno, el avion del "juicio final" es el Il-80 de la Fuerza Aerea



pa que sirve esa joroba, hasta me da miedo preguntar....¿es para llevar a las chortiruskis?


----------



## rejon (14 Abr 2022)

_Los contraataques ucranianos amenazan con cortar el saliente ruso en Izium, en la región sur de Jarkov. Al este de Izium, los invasores han retrocedido unos 30 km. Los defensores ucranianos han avanzado casi hasta la estratégica ciudad de Borova.

 _


----------



## Epicii (14 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Claro, y luego cuando se rindan debe de aprovisionar con agua y electricidad que previamente ha destruido y mitigar el caos generado. En las guerras para hacer el imbécil mejor no te metas.



Aprovisionar agua y energía seria lo mejor para Rusia y mas barato para mantener a Ucrania como un pais satelite, aparte de los negocios de reconstrucción...pero primero arrasar todo, y luego quedas como el bueno con ayuda humanitaria...

Como hicieron las empresas yanquis en Irak...


----------



## Impresionante (14 Abr 2022)

Off topic


----------



## Abstenuto (14 Abr 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *DEFAULT INMINENTE DE RUSIA: "SERÁ UNA DE LAS CRISIS DE DEUDA MÁS DIFÍCILES DE LA HISTORIA"*
> 
> 
> *Esta situación le cerraría de par en par la financiación exterior al Kremlin*
> ...



No lo entiendo

¿Hay algo que impida a las empresas rusas financiarse en bancos chinos o indios?


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (14 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> No lo entiendo
> 
> ¿Hay algo que impida a las empresas rusas financiarse en bancos chinos o indios?



Con default se refieren a la imposibilidad de pagar la deuda exterior a los acreedores occidentales en dólares, los mismos acreedores que les han inmovilizado sus reservas de dólares. En fin, es de risa...


----------



## raptors (14 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Sean Penn pensando en tomar las armas contra Rusia, desde que lleva allí, mucho se lo está pensando



*Espero que le esten pagando muy bien...!!* por representar el papel de disque patriota...


----------



## hartman (14 Abr 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


>



no se si farlopensky es mas de ostras o de caracoles.


----------



## thanos2 (14 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Off topic


----------



## Octubrista (14 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Esto me recuerda a los tirulares de hace un mes en los que refutados analistas y economistas afirmaban que en tres días Rusia haría un default o que le quedaba munición para una semana.
> 
> Y aquí he visto aplaudir esas tonterías, sobre todo la de que a Rusia le quedaban 3 días de municiones.



El problema es para los que tienen que cobrar y cuentan con ese pago (fondos de inversión y fondos soberanos, especialmente).

Y el problema real, no es que Rusia no tenga para pagar, el problema es que han bloqueado sus bienes financieros y la capacidad de pagar.

La situación es grotesca, casi de risa, y se ve la escasa calidad de la seguridad jurídica del mundo "libre".

Lo que se está descubriendo los últimos años es la dictadura que nos han impuesto.

El Covid ha sido un ejemplo, pero incluso en las censuras previas de los mass media (caso del guantazo en los Oscars), queda claro, por no hablar de los oligopolios de Internet y su censura, las RRSS, etc.


----------



## Cui Bono (14 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Se dice que los soldados rusos en Ucrania están "deshaciéndose de sus cosas" y se van después de que el liderazgo militar les estafara con el pago especial que les prometieron.
> 
> según varias llamadas telefónicas interceptadas publicadas por las autoridades ucranianas.



Hay que ser muy orco para dejarse matar por 2400$. Normal que no quieran morir por una patria tacañuza.


----------



## raptors (14 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Llevamos 2 guerras mundiales que consisten básicamente en lo mismo: Una potencia emergente echa las credenciales para ser la dominante. En el siglo XX lo intentó 2 veces Alemania fallando ambas. Ahora ¿está Rusia opositando para ser la "potencia dominante"?. Creo que a día de hoy eso no es creíble, en todo caso quien tiene capacidad para lanzar tal órdago es China, pero ¿Rusia?. Esto no deja de ser un "conflicto local" que no tendría más trascendencia si no fuera porque el agresor posee 5.000 cabezas nucleares.



jaja al empinado del _"Teuro"_ le duelen los avances rusos...

*Ladren perros...!!* poco a poco y sin pausa se avanza...


----------



## Impresionante (14 Abr 2022)

. Rusia: La explosión de un puente al este de Ucrania, preparada por neonazis, será divulgada por Occidente como "arbitrariedad de los rusos"

Los nacionalistas ucranianos planean volar un paso automovilístico sobre líneas de ferrocarril al este de Ucrania para acusar a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas de destruir infraestructura clave civil, ha informado el jefe del Centro Nacional ruso de Gestión de la Defensa, Mijaíl Mizíntsev.

El representante del Ministerio ruso de Defensa señaló que una vez que sea volada la estructura, los medios "independientes" de Occidente divulgarán noticias en formato de nuevo 'fake' sobre las "arbitrariedades rusas".

El funcionario precisó que el objeto minado se encuentra en la zona de Kramatorsk, en la República Popular de Donetsk.


----------



## pemebe (14 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los Bastardos a por todas:



*Es que están todo el rato los chinos metiendo cizaña. *Fuente global times

El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de China instó el jueves a EE.UU. a hacer aclaraciones exhaustivas y detalladas sobre sus actividades militares biológicas, en lugar de oponerse al establecimiento de un mecanismo de verificación multilateral y apuntar a otros países para desviar la atención de la sociedad internacional de sus laboratorios biológicos en Ucrania. 

En respuesta a la distracción de sus laboratorios biológicos en Ucrania, reforzando las acusaciones de uso de armas químicas por parte de Rusia, el portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores, Zhao Lijian, dijo que EE.UU. no tiene derecho a hacer la vista gorda al no haber dado una explicación convincente sobre la cuestión de sus actividades militares biológicas.

Zhao dijo que la propia Convención sobre Armas Biológicas (CAB) exige que se aborden las preocupaciones mediante consultas y cooperación. Hay muchas ambigüedades e incluso contradicciones en lo que Estados Unidos ha dicho hasta ahora, lo que ha aumentado las dudas de la comunidad internacional.

*Zhao señaló que EE.UU. debería dar una explicación convincente de las preocupaciones, incluyendo el número de instalaciones que posee en la cooperación biológica en todo el mundo, el número de muestras biológicas retiradas por EE.UU. en virtud del acuerdo entre EE.UU. y Ucrania y su uso, la información sensible que Ucrania no está autorizada a revelar en virtud del acuerdo, y si EE.UU. está llevando a cabo investigaciones peligrosas en el extranjero que están prohibidas en su país.*

"Estados Unidos, por un lado, conmemoró el 50º aniversario de la apertura a la firma de la Convención sobre Armas Biológicas como país depositario y habló de reforzar el mecanismo de la convención", dijo Zhao, señalando que, por otro lado, Estados Unidos siguió ignorando el llamamiento de la comunidad internacional en la conferencia de la convención que concluyó esta semana.

Como una de las partes restantes de la CAB, EE.UU. debería predicar con el ejemplo y dejar de oponerse a la reanudación de las negociaciones multilaterales destinadas a establecer un régimen de verificación para la CAB, subrayó Zhao. 

Después de negar repetidamente que posea u opere laboratorios biológicos en Ucrania, la Subsecretaria de Estado para Asuntos Políticos de EE.UU., Victoria Nuland, dijo el 8 de marzo que Ucrania tiene instalaciones de investigación biológica, y añadió que Washington trabaja con Ucrania para evitar que las instalaciones caigan en manos de las fuerzas rusas.

Traducción realizada con la versión gratuita del traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Me parece increíble que haya gente que apoye esta basura: personas anónimas siendo castigadas por lo que hacen otras personas ajenas a ellos. Apartadas solo por haber nacido en un sitio.
> ¿Cuando empezáis a apartar africanos porque su presidente sea un dictador y su país esté en guerra?
> 
> No va a haber cunetas para tanto PROGRE FARISEO DE MIERDA



Etiopía, por ejemplo. Que está llevando a cabo una limpieza étnica en toda regla en el Tigray, pero los medios miran para otro lado. O Arabia Saudi bombardeando Yemen desde hace años, eso sí, la Supercopa de España se celebra allí, así como el Gran Premio de Formula 1 (Aramco paga, claro...)

Se de buena tinta que muchos deportistas y entrenadores no están de acuerdo con ese atropello, pero se callan. Temen a las posibles represalias, a que les estigmaticen (la prensa es muy amiga de azuzar, y ahora más que nunca) Estos castigos son un efecto dominó, el COI fue quien comenzó todo, con su "recomendación" para expulsar a los rusos del deporte. Presionados por sus patrocinadores estadounidenses, que tienen al olimpismo cogido por los huevos desde los años 80. Como el COI da dinerito a las federaciones deportivas en función de las audiencias televisivas durante los Juegos (por ejemplo, las siete federaciones de invierno se reparten casi 220 kilos entre ellas), no resulta difícil que pasen por el aro, que los directivos quieren sus propinillas... Esto no va de solidaridad (los yemeníes, los saharauis, los palestinos o los tigray les importan una puta mierda), sino de otra cosa.


----------



## faraico (14 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> No lo entiendo
> 
> ¿Hay algo que impida a las empresas rusas financiarse en bancos chinos o indios?



Imagina que tienes una hipoteca y tu banco de manera unilateral sin ajustarse a la legalidad va y te bloquea la cuenta. 

El día 31 de mes te dice que tienes que pagar la cuota de la hipoteca o te drclarara moroso. 

Pides un préstamos en otro banco para pagar la hipoteca? Obviamente no, mandas a tomar por culo al banco. 

Es lo mismo.


----------



## HDR (14 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Off topic



Se decía que Europa siempre sería potencia económica al menos, aunque se islamizase.

Ahora, con la jugada de tito Putin, ni siquiera eso.

Esto se hunde en todas las direcciones. En 10 años, África.


----------



## kelden (14 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Es que están todo el rato los chinos metiendo cizaña. *Fuente global times
> 
> El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de China instó el jueves a EE.UU. a hacer aclaraciones exhaustivas y detalladas sobre sus actividades militares biológicas, en lugar de oponerse al establecimiento de un mecanismo de verificación multilateral y apuntar a otros países para desviar la atención de la sociedad internacional de sus laboratorios biológicos en Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Eso es suave. Los chinos les dan mucha más caña. Léete un par de días el Global Times y verás.


----------



## Abstenuto (14 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Con default se refieren a la imposibilidad de pagar la deuda exterior a los acreedores occidentales en dólares, los mismos acreedores que les han inmovilizado sus reservas de dólares. En fin, es de risa...



Sí, si eso lo sabía. Es un engañabobos para dar el gran titular "El estado ruso ha quebrado, las sanciones funcionan".

Entiendo que los jodidos son los proveedores/acreedores que se quedan sin cobrar.


----------



## @Durruty (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (14 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> 6 de estos con rotación 360 grados, alcance hasta 8km y capaces de desencadenar el infierno a los 4km:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, aparentemente son muy capaces, pero ten en cuenta que los CIWS son el último recurso de protección de un buque, salvando las contramedidas electrónicas tipo nubes de Chaff. 

Y confiar en que acierten pues digamos que no es la mejor opción, si es posible siempre es mejor interceptarlos a la mayor distancia posible.

Puede pasar esto, que no le aciertes como muestra este vídeo en Iraq o tambien como le pasó a la fragata USS Stark que se comió un misil Exocet Iraquí.



Y aun así puede ser que los AK-630M hagan su trabajo y lo derriben, pero que lo hagan demasiado cerca y te comas los restos del misil que pueden hacer aun mucho daño.


----------



## Honkler (14 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Buen en realidad los rusos que parece que masivamente lo apoyan.
> Asi en mayusculas y grande:
> 
> *PUTOS APESTADOS.*



Apestados por quien? Por 4 organizaciones globalistas progres? Es un HONOR entonces ser apestado por esa PUTA GENTUZA, entre la que te incluyes, lacayo.


----------



## El-Mano (14 Abr 2022)

¿Quién pedía armas para España?

Un poco de humor...


----------



## Octubrista (14 Abr 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Imagina que tienes una hipoteca y tu banco de manera unilateral sin ajustarse a la legalidad va y te bloquea la cuenta.
> 
> El día 31 de mes te dice que tienes que pagar la cuota de la hipoteca o te drclarara moroso.
> 
> ...



Es así. Lo que no me extrañaría es que "liberaran" activos financieros rusos para esos pagos los mismos que los han bloqueado, porque se están disparando a sus propios pies. 
El tema es absurdo, y una muestra de la desaparición de las garantías y seguridad jurídicas en "occidente".


----------



## ccartech (14 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> !982 con la tecnologia de entonces. (muchos menos satelites, drones ...)
> 
> Y tenemos fotos del hundimiento del HMS Sheffield (D80) en la guerra de las Maldivas.
> 
> ...



*MALVINAS (No Maldivas)*


----------



## Abstenuto (14 Abr 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Imagina que tienes una hipoteca y tu banco de manera unilateral sin ajustarse a la legalidad va y te bloquea la cuenta.
> 
> El día 31 de mes te dice que tienes que pagar la cuota de la hipoteca o te drclarara moroso.
> 
> ...



Sí, si eso lo entiendo. Pero, ¿habría algún obstáculo para financiarse en mercados asiáticos aunque esas empresas o el estado sean declarados en default en occidente?


----------



## otroyomismo (14 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Y tú te has tenido que abrir otra cuenta multi para poder leer las noticias de este hilo…porque te habíamos ignorado todos.
> Tu IP habla por ti…bocazas



por curiosidad, quien es?


----------



## kelden (14 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Es así. Lo que no me extrañaría es que "liberaran" activos financieros rusos para esos pagos los mismos que los han bloqueado, porque se están disparando a sus propios pies.
> El tema es absurdo, y una muestra de la desaparición de las garantías y seguridad jurídicas en "occidente".



Lo que yo percibo es una preocupante falta de inteligencia en occidente. Ninguno de los objetivos de las sanciones se están cumpliendo y encima nos estamos jodiendo a nosotros mismos.


----------



## NoRTH (14 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Yo también le dije a Soros: esta gente está muy curtida en los foros, se las saben todas y podrían hacernos mucho daño con sus cotra-argumentaciones. El NWO se tambalea después del golpe en la mesa de rusia.



cual es tu otro Nick 

es para un amigo


----------



## Honkler (14 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Lo que yo percibo es una preocupante falta de inteligencia en occidente. Ninguno de los objetivos de las sanciones se están cumpliendo y encima nos estamos jodiendo a nosotros mismos.



Eso se veía venir desde el principio. Y espérate dentro de unos meses…


----------



## JAGGER (14 Abr 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *DEFAULT INMINENTE DE RUSIA: "SERÁ UNA DE LAS CRISIS DE DEUDA MÁS DIFÍCILES DE LA HISTORIA"*
> 
> 
> *Esta situación le cerraría de par en par la financiación exterior al Kremlin*
> ...



Tremendo.


----------



## Raulisimo (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## kasperle1966 (14 Abr 2022)

*Día 49 del SMO ruso: algunas notas sobre la guerra de propaganda (¡ACTUALIZADO!) *

Queridos amigos,

En primer lugar, quiero señalarles un excelente análisis de *Bernhard en Moon of Alabama *titulado “ Oficial de inteligencia militar estadounidense refuta afirmaciones de 'atrocidades rusas' ”.

Así que ahora podemos "considerar oficialmente" la falsa bandera de Bucha como un "fracaso oficial" 

A continuación, quiero señalarles el comentario de *Andrei Martyanov *sobre lo que sucedió con el crucero de misiles Moskva, que simplemente tituló " Acerca de RKR Moskva ".

Lea ambos artículos, ya que no lo informaré aquí y asumiré que los ha leído.

Aquí solo agregaré lo que el portavoz del Pentágono, John Kirb , declaró oficialmente sobre este incidente:



> “ _Sabemos que sufrió una explosión _”, dijo Kirby en una entrevista en _MSNBC _. “ _Parece, a partir de las imágenes que hemos podido ver, también parece que fue una explosión bastante considerable. No sabemos qué causó esa explosión _”.



En una entrevista en CNN , Kirby dijo que la explosión fue “lo suficientemente grande”. Según él, los funcionarios estadounidenses “ _recibieron indicios de que otros buques de guerra a su alrededor intentaron acudir en su ayuda _”. (énfasis añadido)


> “ _Al final, aparentemente eso no fue necesario, por lo *que ahora está cruzando el Mar Negro por sus propios *medios, y continuaremos tratando de monitorear esto lo mejor que podamos. Ciertamente, podría haber sido daño por alguna fuerza externa, como un misil *o un ataque de algún tipo, un torpedo o algo así *. Pero *también podría ser algo que suceda dentro de la piel de la nave: un incendio de ingeniería, un incendio de combustible *. Simplemente no lo sabes”, _dijo Kirby.



*¡Es un momento realmente muy triste cuando los altos funcionarios estadounidenses mienten MENOS que la prensa “libre y democrática”! *
De acuerdo, no soy una persona naval en absoluto (¡haber nacido en una Suiza sin salida al mar no ayudó!), Pero puedo hacer algunas conjeturas semi-educadas:

Los Ukronazis afirman que hundieron el Moskva con dos misiles Neptune . Wikipedia nos da dos detalles técnicos importantes sobre este misil: su ojiva es *150 kg *y su velocidad es *subsónica *lo que trae este artículo especializado para agregar “ _Este misil viaja a velocidad subsónica. Se estima que, debido a su velocidad subsónica, ese misil antibuque puede ser interceptado con bastante facilidad, especialmente por un sistema de defensa avanzado _”. El Moskva desplaza 12.490 toneladas, por lo que supondré que cada persona que lea esto entenderá que las ojivas subsónicas de 2x150 kgb no son suficientes para hundir un barco así. Por lo tanto, el "hundido por Neptuno" es muy poco probable.
El espacio electromagnético sobre la costa de Ucrania y el Mar Negro está repleto de señales de todas las partes en conflicto. El lanzamiento de dos Neptune ASM habría sido detectado instantáneamente no solo por los rusos (incluidos los muy poderosos radares en Moskva) sino también por los EE. UU./OTAN, pero Kirby dijo: " _No sabemos qué causó esa explosión _", ¿verdad? ¿no? Sí, podría estar mintiendo, pero ¿por qué molestarse cuando la mentira para levantar la moral sería afirmar que fue un golpe de ASM ucraniano? Parece que, como con Bucha, la parte estadounidense NO respalda las mentiras de Ukronazi. Me pregunto porque…
¿Por qué fue evacuada la Moskva? Simple, estaba literalmente lleno de municiones altamente explosivas y combustible, por lo que la tripulación fue evacuada y el barco fue remolcado de regreso a Sebastopol o tenía una tripulación mínima que lo llevó de regreso al puerto por sus propios medios (he escuchado ambas versiones, pero Kirbys ' " _ella está haciendo su propio camino ahora _" parece apuntar a la última versión).
Claramente, el barco sufrió daños muy graves, lo que, según los carteles de la ex marina rusa en Telegram, probablemente se deba a dos factores cruciales: el barco es muy viejo y no recibió un sistema moderno de extinción de incendios debido a restricciones presupuestarias y, posiblemente, mala gestión y fraude
Los barcos se queman, explotan y se hunden. *Cualquiera que piense que esto es el resultado de la incompetencia rusa, el vodka o el mal diseño, mejor lea esto primero: *“ Barco de la Marina destruido por un incendio para ser desmantelado en el puerto de Brownsville ”.
Aún así, este es otro desastre de relaciones públicas porque el momento no podría haber sido peor: no solo el buque insignia de la Flota del Mar Negro no puede participar en el SMO, los Ukies ahora tienen un cuento de hadas tonto, pero muy repetido y que levanta la moral. girar, y fue recogido por la mayor parte de la prensa occidental (¿qué más hay de nuevo?). Sí, lo sé, los ukies siempre mienten, incluso sobre el hundimiento de barcos rusos , pero la gente sin cerebro de la Zona A ha estado expuesta durante toda su vida a mentiras constantes de su propia "prensa" y TODAVÍA lo leen/lo ven. Aparentemente no les importa que les mientan.
Es interesante que Kirby mencionara los "torpedos" ya que la (ya inexistente) Ukie Navy no tiene submarinos ni barcos de superficie para disparar torpedos. Haz de ello lo que quieras. No mencionó una mina de Stay Ukie por su nombre, sino que solo dijo "algo así". Es posible que queramos mantener ese dato de información en algún lugar en el fondo de nuestras mentes.
Una cosa más: Moskva tenía defensas aéreas muy buenas, aunque bastante antiguas. Eran más que suficientes para hacer frente a un par de misiles subsónicos ucranianos, pero no sabemos qué podrían haber desplegado los ukies o los rumanos en sus costas. Y los misiles lanzados desde el aire son, en teoría, también una opción, pero cuando observamos el tipo de misiles antibuque y aviones que tienen los ucranianos, los rumanos o incluso la OTAN o los EE. UU., no encontré una combinación que tuviera sentido. Bajo estas circunstancias.
Por estas razones, me inclino a creer en la versión rusa de un incendio que puso en riesgo a todo el barco y que finalmente se apagó, pero solo después de que el Moskva sufriera daños importantes. Era un barco bastante hermoso y espero que se pueda salvar, pero también era objetivamente muy viejo, por lo que tal vez sería mejor gastar el dinero en barcos modernos de la Armada rusa.

La única gran duda que me queda es si se perdieron vidas en este incendio. Los rusos dicen que 500 marineros fueron evacuados de manera segura, y si eso es cierto, eso significa que si hubo bajas, no fueron un gran número, pero incluso una sola pérdida de vida es una tragedia y tal incendio representó un GRAN riesgo para el Se sabe que Moskva y su tripulación y los marineros rusos están dispuestos a sacrificar sus vidas para salvar a sus compañeros de navegación y su barco. Así que podría haber bajas, posiblemente más de unas pocas, pero probablemente/con suerte menos de una docena.

Una nota más: durante toda la noche, los Ukie-trolls me enviaron correos electrónicos y comentarios con cosas como " _entonces, ¿cómo te sientes acerca de nuestros misiles hundiendo tu buque insignia y ahogando a más de 500 de tus compañeros Moskals? _“. Quiero hacerles saber a todos que estoy profundamente agradecido por su amable preocupación y quiero asegurarles que lo estoy haciendo bastante bien, gracias 

Aparentemente, el “Ze” firmó un decreto que autoriza a las fuerzas ucranianas a atacar objetivos en Rusia y hubo algunos ataques menores durante la noche. El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha anunciado oficialmente que, si esto continúa, Rusia atacará los "centros de toma de decisiones", incluidos los de Kiev.

No hay duda en mi mente de qué se trata todo esto. NO es “el invencible ejército ucraniano a punto de invadir Rusia hasta Moscú e incluso los Urales”. Se trata de “Ze” deseando desesperadamente una “atrocidad rusa” de alta visibilidad, pero esta vez en Kiev. Estoy seguro de que el Estado Mayor ruso es muy consciente de este riesgo y elegirá su(s) objetivo(s) con la máxima cautela y utilizará todas las fuentes de inteligencia, incluida HUMINT, en el proceso.

Eso es todo de mí por ahora.

Andrés

PD: si encuentra alguna foto RECIENTE ( post fuego!) del Moskva, publíquela en los comentarios y envíemela por correo electrónico, ¡gracias!

ACTUALIZACIÓN: esto es lo que el Ministerio de Defensa informó oficialmente hasta ahora:

_La fuente de ignición en el crucero "Moskva" está localizada. No hay fuego abierto. Se han detenido las explosiones de municiones. El crucero "Moskva" sigue flotando. El armamento principal de misiles no resultó dañado. La tripulación fue evacuada a los barcos de la Flota del Mar Negro en la zona. Se están tomando medidas para remolcar el crucero hasta el puerto. Se está estableciendo la causa del incendio. _


*ACTUALIZACIÓN2 *: según el canal Telegram de RIA Novosti:

_El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa informa que durante el remolque del crucero "Moscú" al puerto de destino, debido a los daños en el casco recibidos durante el incendio por la detonación de municiones, el barco perdió estabilidad. En las condiciones de las olas tormentosas del mar, *el barco se hundió *. _



> *Comentario de Andrei *: si es cierto, esto me entristece, es/era un barco bastante hermoso. También observo el desempeño "excelente" de las operaciones de información del Ministerio de Defensa ruso. *¿Cuándo se tomará en serio Rusia la guerra de la información? *




*https://thesaker.is/day-49-of-the-russian-smo-a-few-notes-on-the-propaganda-war/*


----------



## Cosmopolita (14 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Rusia amenaza con despliegue nuclear si Suecia y Finlandia entran en la OTAN.*
> El vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de *Rusia*, Dmitri Medvédev, ha amenazado con el despliegue de armas nucleares en el Báltico si Suecia y Finlandia ingresan en la OTAN.
> 
> "Habrá que reforzar a la agrupación de fuerzas de tierra, la defensa antiaérea, desplegar importantes fuerzas navales en las aguas del golfo de Finlandia. Y en ese caso ya no se podrá hablar de un Báltico sin armas nucleares. El equilibrio debe ser restablecido", escribió el expresidente y ex primer ministro en su cuenta de Telegram.



Eso ni cotiza. Rusia ha incluido a Bielorrusia a su paraguas nuclear. ¿Por qué NATO no puedo hacerlo por ejemplo con Polonia? (que NATO no lo hizo). Lo mismo con Suecia y Finlandia.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## otroyomismo (14 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> IMPERDIBLE, Informe Randstad, planificación, objetivos y metodología para crear crisis y desestabilizar Rusia. OJO!! Es del 2019, verán como el plan coincide a la perfección con lo que vemos sucede ahora mismo.



se supone que hay pdf del informe pero no soy capaz de dar con el. Ayuda.


----------



## crocodile (14 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Ucrania sin luz, sin agua, obviamente sin tele ni internet... van a ir a por la infraestructura civil, me figuro.



Esperemos que se decidan de una vez.


----------



## JAGGER (14 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pues imagínate los fondos de inversión y bancos occidentales que no cobren ....



Es un gran negocio comprar esa deuda. Rusia tiene recursos como para que lenta y dolorosamente paguen sus compromisos. El servicio de esa deuda es una gran oportunidad.


----------



## hartman (14 Abr 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Eso ni cotiza. Rusia ha incluido a Bielorrusia a su paraguas nuclear. ¿Por qué NATO no puedo hacerlo por ejemplo con Polonia? (que NATO no lo hizo). Lo mismo con Suecia y Finlandia.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



teneis planes para anexionaros parte del oeste de ucrania por historia deberiais.


----------



## ccartech (14 Abr 2022)

El presidente de los Estados Unidos
*@POTUS*
anunció que está listo para viajar a Ucrania en persona. #UkraineRussiaWar



*Por favor con las niñas no !!!! *


----------



## JAGGER (14 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> La fortuna de Musk asciende a un montón de papelillos que hoy valen eso y mañana pueden no valer nada.



Como el ejército mongol. Hace dos meses valía como un montón de papelitos. Hoy no vale nada.


----------



## Abstenuto (14 Abr 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Los suizos saben algo desde hace una semana por lo menos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sé si es el del "juicio final" pero hoy ha hecho dos trayectos similares de una hora cada uno. Uno a las 17:30 y otro a las 21:26


----------



## JAGGER (14 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Putin ha convertido?
> 
> Jajaja
> 
> Es como el que se suicidó echándose encima del cuchillo de una persona buena


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Abr 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> cual es tu otro Nick
> 
> es para un amigo



@Antonio Barcelo


----------



## Mongolo471 (14 Abr 2022)

Ya se me hacía raro que hundieran ese dinosaurio, de hecho, tiene pinta de aguantar hasta un torpedo. Eso sí, según el daño que lleve, igual no vuelve al mar.


----------



## NoRTH (14 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> @Antonio Barcelo



hombreeeee

muy apreciado por ser un FAN del ISIS en el hilo de Siria!!


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pues imagínate los fondos de inversión y bancos occidentales que no cobren ....



Es que el problema también es de los acreedores, que no van a cobrar. Nunca se limita a una parte. Como un proveedor al que no le pagan.


----------



## Zepequenhô (14 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Ya se me hacía raro que hundieran ese dinosaurio, de hecho, tiene pinta de aguantar hasta un torpedo. Eso sí, según el daño que lleve, igual no vuelve al mar.



Pues según parece, se acaba de hundir.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (14 Abr 2022)

¿Alguien se anima a buscar la fuente original con su VPN? De entrada, pinzas


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (14 Abr 2022)

Confirmamos: Se ha hundido durante el remolcado



https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/14383383



MOSCÚ, 14 de abril. /TASS/. El crucero de misiles "Moscú" se hundió cuando fue remolcado a su destino en una tormenta debido a los daños en el casco recibidos por un incendio de la detonación de municiones. Esto fue informado el jueves por el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación de Rusia.

"Al remolcar el crucero "Moscú" al puerto de destino debido a los daños en el casco recibidos durante el incendio por la detonación de municiones, el barco perdió estabilidad. En las condiciones de olas de tormenta del mar, el barco se hundió", informó el departamento militar.

Añadieron que, como se informó anteriormente, la tripulación del crucero fue evacuada a los barcos de la Flota del Mar Negro en la zona.



Añado pacocaptura de Windy (calidad de mierda porque el floro es como es)


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> No soy experto en temas navales y mucho menos en los modernos.
> 
> Tenía la idea equivocada de que el Moskva podía disparar misiles de crucero y lo estaban usando para bombardeos de objetivos terrestre, pues ni eso, tiene unos misiles antibuque antiguos en las rampas en cubierta. Es tan viejo que la verdad está obsoleto, y renunciaron a modernizarlo, aunque la andanada de misiles sí que puede causar muchos disgustos a una flota de la OTAN. Así que no sé qué hacía en el mar.
> 
> ...



Lo abandonaron inicialmente por si intentaban repetir el ataque…pero los submarinos rusos impidieron más tonterías. Cosas de las fosas marianas.

Con el tiempo, unos 50 años, se sabrá que pasó oficialmente….


----------



## El Tuerto (14 Abr 2022)

Enhorabuena a todos por el hilo, a los follapatrañas, adoradores del pensamiento único y satanistas varios los tengo en el baúl de los recuerdos.

Sigo sin entender muy bien por qué motivo las tropas ucras de vanguardia pueden a estas alturas recibir material bélico por parte de la OTAN. O nos quieren hacer creer eso, y en realidad la mayoría de ése material ya estaba aprovisionado desde antes de la guerra...

Continuo pensando que Rusia se va a marcar en cualquier momento un golpe de efecto gordo para aniquilar toda la basura desinformatica que nos llega a los occidentales.

Los psicópatas líderes occidentales siguen sin darse cuenta de que demonizar a Putin y llamarlo genocida es un error de bulto, porque Putin tiene los medios para convertirse realmente en ambas cosas. Y verás que risa si el oso pierde definitivamente la paciencia.


----------



## chemarin (14 Abr 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *DEFAULT INMINENTE DE RUSIA: "SERÁ UNA DE LAS CRISIS DE DEUDA MÁS DIFÍCILES DE LA HISTORIA"*
> 
> 
> *Esta situación le cerraría de par en par la financiación exterior al Kremlin*
> ...



Siempre quedan tontos para engrosar el ignore, estos cretinos no se enteran de nada. Con default Putin se rinde, eso deben creer estos estúpidos.


----------



## dabuti (14 Abr 2022)

Empieza la serie del cocainómano payaso HP ucro en Telecinco. Ahora.


----------



## Mongolo471 (14 Abr 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Pues según parece, se acaba de hundir.



Sí como dicen, la parte de la munición ha petado, ese barco ya estaba muerto y no lo sabía, pero sin fotos reales... está complicado el asunto.


----------



## El-Mano (14 Abr 2022)

RT también lo confirma. Sólo han puesto esto:

Ministerio ruso de Defensa: El crucero Moskvá se hundió en el mar Negro durante su remolque en medio de una borrasca


----------



## JoséBatallas (14 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Confirmamos: Se ha hundido durante el remolcado
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zepequenhô (14 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Sí como dicen, la parte de la munición ha petado, ese barco ya estaba muerto y no lo sabía, pero sin fotos reales... está complicado el asunto.



Lo acaba de comunicar el ministro de defensa ruso.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (14 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Empieza la serie del cocainómano payaso HP ucro en Telecinco. Ahora.



Seguro que donará los beneficios de la serie a las familias ucranianas que han perdido miembros luchando en la guerra.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> RT también lo confirma. Sólo han puesto esto:
> 
> Ministerio ruso de Defensa: El crucero Moskvá se hundió en el mar Negro durante su remolque en medio de una borrasca





https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/14383383


----------



## el ejpertoc (14 Abr 2022)

Ahora mismo en Tele5:
"Zelenski el farlopero"

Acaba de empezar el programa y ya estoy vomitando


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Abr 2022)

@NoRTH
gracias a un usuari@ que me lo conto XD, el merito no es mio


----------



## Impresionante (14 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¿Alguien se anima a buscar la fuente original con su VPN? De entrada, pinzas



El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa informó en la noche del 14 de abril que el buque insignia de la Flota del Mar Negro, el crucero de misiles de la Guardia Moskva, se hundió en el Mar Negro debido a daños.

El Ministerio de Defensa aclara que cuando la nave fue remolcada al puerto de destino, por daños en el casco, perdió estabilidad. En las condiciones de los mares tormentosos, el barco se hundió, confirmó el departamento.

También se informa que la tripulación fue evacuada a los barcos de la Flota del Mar Negro en el área.

Más temprano, el Ministerio de Defensa indicó que a raíz del incendio ocurrido a bordo de la nave, detonaron municiones. Se informó que el crucero mantuvo la flotabilidad.

Más tarde, el Pentágono dijo que, según su información, el jueves por la tarde, el crucero se dirigía hacia el este por sus propios medios, según la suposición del ejército estadounidense, a Sebastopol, para repararlo.








Минобороны РФ сообщило о затоплении крейсера "Москва"


Министерство обороны РФ вечером 14 апреля сообщило, что ракетный крейсер "Москва" затонул в Черном море вследствие полученных повреждений




www.mk.ru


----------



## alcorconita (14 Abr 2022)

Pues no pinta a falsa bandera. 

Ahora pinta, por lo que ha dicho el del pentágono (una mina o_ algo así_), a dron submarino.


----------



## kopke (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## pemebe (14 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Os lo pego también aquí:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Inventarse las cifras hace que el articulo no valga una mierda.

Las exportaciones totales de rusia en 2021 fueron 493 mil millones de dolares y las importaciones 293 mil millones de dolares (200.000 millones de superavit). Y menos de la mitad son de productos minerales (Petroleo, Gas, Carbon ...).

Y eso es menos de 250.000 millones que dicen que perderian los rusos (como si todo se lo vendieran a Europa)



https://oec.world/es/profile/country/rus/?subnationalFlowSelector=flow0&subnationalTimeSelector=timeYear&viztypeSelector=trendsType1



Por ejemplo en diciembre de 2021:

Diciembre 2021 Rusia exportó $56,8MM e importó $29,4MM, 

Exporta a: China($6,32MM), Netherlands ($4,26MM), Turkey ($3,6MM), Germany($2,99MM), y Italy ($2,64MM) 
Importa de: China($8,2MM), Alemania ($2,56MM), Estados Unidos ($1,73MM), Bielorrusia ($1,57MM), y Italia ($1,14MM). 
Entre China y Bielorrusia el 30% de las importaciones

Alemania será la que más sufra.


----------



## ghawar (14 Abr 2022)

Un poquito de humor que no decaiga el hilo!


----------



## Zhukov (14 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Lo abandonaron inicialmente por si intentaban repetir el ataque…pero los submarinos rusos impidieron más tonterías. Cosas de las fosas marianas.
> 
> Con el tiempo, unos 50 años, se sabrá que pasó oficialmente….




Pues he borrado el mensaje porque se ha hundido al remolcarlo, he leído información anticuada de hace horas porque he salido hoy y acabo de ver el anuncio oficial justo después de que le he dado a enviar.

Tampoco se pierde gran cosa, salvo las vidas de los marineros que han muerto.


----------



## dabuti (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## The_unknown (14 Abr 2022)

Pues el moskva está hundido.

Estos rusos no paran de hacer el ridículo.

Yo por aquí apoyándolos para que le den algo de guerra a los americanos, pero no se la dan ni a los ucranios.


----------



## ghawar (14 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Pues he borrado el mensaje porque se ha hundido al remolcarlo, he leído información anticuada de hace horas porque he salido hoy y acabo de ver el anuncio oficial justo después de que le he dado a enviar.
> 
> Tampoco se pierde gran cosa, salvo las vidas de los marineros que han muerto.



Claro que sí! Te hunden el barco mas grande que tienes pero no pasa nada, como están ganando de calle y ya van por Polonia que mas dá.


----------



## @Durruty (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## llabiegu (14 Abr 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Si este video no es fake, creo que se observa cómo le alcanza un misil por babor:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1025488



es fake


----------



## Malevich (14 Abr 2022)

@Durruty dijo:


>



A ver cuánto aguantan el chantaje y si hay algún montaje marca MI6....


----------



## @Durruty (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (14 Abr 2022)

Como estratega de barra que lleva ya 3 birras.

Siguiendo los pensamientos del chino famoso, Lao Tse, pienso que nunca hay que considerar al enemigo que sea un tonto, no importa en que bando estáis, vale tanto para unos como para otros, concluyendo no hay enemigo tonto, pensarlo es perder, entonces si yo pienso esta o esa estrategia el enemigo también la habrá pensado y la tenida en cuenta para poder realizar una buena contra-estrategia.

Hemos de pasar a los puntos débiles, esos que no puede arreglar y uno de los puntos débiles que veo es la toma de decisiones. Vamos por partes, las tropas rusas toman las decisiones de acuerdo con sus mandos estratégicos, el dialogo es fluido que pasa en el lado ucraniano, ellos no toman las decisiones estratégicas, las toma el mando USAno u OTANico que les asesora, lo ucranianos recopilan información, los OTANicos con la ayuda de sus satélites más la información recopilada toma las decisiones estratégicas que ha de ser enviada a las tropas, eso creo un retardo entre acción-reacción por el lado ucraniano que los rusos pueden aprovechar.

Creo que la próxima campaña rusa será más de escaramuzas e ir debilitando poco a poco las tropas, estilo Vietcong, pero con ayuda aérea y de misiles si hace falta, el frente nunca estará definido ni los objetivos, eso puede mermar rápidamente la capacidad de las tropas ucranianas aparte de llevarlas a un escenario tipo Vietnam que ya sabemos como acabo, más si encima tenemos superioridad aérea y de misiles, también se evita así penetrar en las ciudades.

Recordar que esto solo pretende ser una estrategia de bar, encima paco y cuñao.


----------



## vyk (14 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Tampoco se pierde gran cosa, salvo las vidas de los marineros que han muerto.


----------



## Iskra (14 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> RT también lo confirma. Sólo han puesto esto:
> 
> Ministerio ruso de Defensa: El crucero Moskvá se hundió en el mar Negro durante su remolque en medio de una borrasca



Confirmado por RT








Ministerio ruso de Defensa: El crucero Moskvá se hundió en el mar Negro


El naufragio del buque dañado se produjo mientras estaba siendo remolcado en medio de una borrasca.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## Mongolo471 (14 Abr 2022)

Me estaba acordando de esto, no pudieron ni encallarlo.


----------



## Malevich (14 Abr 2022)

@Durruty dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1025492



¿Macron ?


----------



## Mongolo471 (14 Abr 2022)

@Durruty dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1025492



¿Antonio?


----------



## @Durruty (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (14 Abr 2022)

RT
. Ministerio ruso de Defensa: El crucero Moskvá se hundió en el mar Negro

El crucero portamisiles ruso Moskvá que sufrió daños la noche del miércoles, se ha hundido mientras estaba siendo remolcado en medio de una borrasca, informó el Ministerio ruso de Defensa.

"El crucero Moskvá estaba siendo *remolcado* a su puerto de destino debido a los daños que le había causado en el casco un incendio provocado por la detonación de municiones, cuando *perdió estabilidad*. El buque se *hundió* en medio de un mar tempestuoso", reza el informe.

Previamente, el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia informó que el crucero Moskvá había resultado seriamente dañado a causa de un incendio registrado a bordo la noche anterior, lo que provocó la detonación de una munición.

Desde el organismo señalaron que el armamento principal de misiles que estaba en el buque no resultó dañado.
La cartera de Defensa también informó que no había fuego ardiendo en la nave y que las detonaciones de munición terminaron.

La tripulación del buque fue evacuada a otras naves de la Flota del mar Negro que se encontraban en la zona, mientras las causas del fuego están siendo investigadas.

Por su parte, el secretario de prensa del Departamento de Defensa de EE.UU., John Kirby, confirmó a CNN la mañana del jueves que el crucero se dirigía al este. "Creemos que, probablemente, va a someterse a reparaciones en Sebastopol", agregó.

El crucero Moskvá, cabeza de serie del proyecto *1164 Atlant*, iba equipado con 16 lanzadores de *misiles pesados* Vulkán, desarrollados para destruir buques grandes y portaaviones, así como con sistemas de defensa antiaérea y antimisiles de gran alcance *S-300F Fort* (64 misiles en su arsenal), además de sistemas de corto alcance *Osa-MA* (48 misiles en el 'stock').

En la segunda mitad de 2015, el crucero lideró la formación permanente de las fuerzas navales rusas en el *Mediterráneo*, donde protegía la base aérea rusa de Jmeimim, en Siria, con sus sistemas de defensa aérea.


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2022)

Sólo te faltó decir Gooooool  Como críos...

Reza para que haya sido sólo un accidente, en serio.


----------



## @Durruty (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Renegato (14 Abr 2022)

⚡⚡The big battle on the Donbass arc will begin within 48 hours.

This is evidenced by several factors:

✅ Finished the concentration of reserves in the border areas.

✅ The troops withdrawn from the Kiev, Chernihiv and Sumy regions had enough rest.

✅ For a week now, the main missile strikes of the Russian Federation have been inflicting on the areas of the near reserve, approximately along the Dnipro-Krivoy Rog line.

✅ To the south of Izyum, a fairly large shock fist was formed, and clashes of reconnaissance groups began almost at hand-to-hand distance.

✅ An unprecedented number of aircraft are concentrated on the nearest airfields. Aviation, obviously, will be the main factor in the upcoming operation by the Russian Federation.


----------



## ussser (14 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Recogida de firmas en Alemania para expulsar al embajador ucraina.



Fuente? No es que dude. Quiero deleitarme.


----------



## kenny220 (14 Abr 2022)

Renegato dijo:


> ⚡⚡The big battle on the Donbass arc will begin within 48 hours.
> 
> This is evidenced by several factors:
> 
> ...



Previsión de lluvias.


----------



## Epicii (14 Abr 2022)

Adios Movska...veremos como mueve Putin ahora...


----------



## The_unknown (14 Abr 2022)

Los rusos no tienen huevos, ni bombardean centros de mando, ni bombardean transporte de armas, ni nada esencial de Ucrania.

Son unos inútiles de cuidado.


----------



## Cui Bono (14 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> RT también lo confirma. Sólo han puesto esto:
> 
> Ministerio ruso de Defensa: El crucero Moskvá se hundió en el mar Negro durante su remolque en medio de una borrasca



Uff, desolé, que mal lo estoy pasando. Qué mala suerte oyes..


----------



## Evangelion (14 Abr 2022)

¿Cuantos millones de barriles de petroleo a precio indio ha costado el barco hundido?
Redonda economicamente le está saliendo la guerra a Putin "ejque la exportación de materias primas les está haciendo de oro" ejque.


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Abr 2022)

The_unknown dijo:


> Los rusos no tienen huevos, ni bombardean centros de mando, ni bombardean transporte de armas, ni nada esencial de Ucrania.
> 
> Son unos inútiles de cuidado.



ah ya te has informado eh? ahora estas en modo proukronanzi me recuerdas a unos de los otros orcotrolls que pululan por el hilo, al ijnore!


----------



## El-Mano (14 Abr 2022)

Casualidad, hoy se a hundido" un barco estadounidense. A aclarar... Es un barco museo/retirado con unos 80 años que se a semi-hundido en puerto.

El destructor USS The Sullivans de la clase Fletcher fuera de servicio, amarrado en el Parque Naval y Militar de los condados de Buffalo y Erie, comenzó a hundirse. El jueves por la mañana, el barco se hundió a tal punto que el agua llegó a la cubierta superior en la popa del barco, y formó una fuerte escora a estribor. “Tenemos un grupo especial aquí. No tenemos intención de abandonar el barco y el fracaso es inaceptable”, dijo el presidente del parque, Paul Marcello. Marcello dijo que creían que había un agujero en el lado derecho del casco el miércoles por la noche. Dijo que las cuadrillas que intentan estabilizar la embarcación de 79 años están bombeando hasta 13 galones (000 toneladas de agua) por minuto. "Creo que hemos visto lo peor, pero no lo sé", dijo. “Te haré saber que este barco se salvará. Repararemos este barco y no se hundirá. Tomamos esto muy seriamente.",





__





Cargando…






avia-es.com





Los rusos han usado los últimos días un blindado Rheostat en mariupol, parece que hay pocas unidades y lo han puesto a prueba estos días.





__





Cargando…






avia-es.com


----------



## fulcrum29smt (14 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> En el caso de que hubiera sido un misil Neptuno
> 
> En teoría los SAM del Movska deberían haber interceptado el misil sin problema ¿Podríamos en este caso pensar que lo más probable es que los antiaéreos hayan sido neutralizados mediante guerra electrónica?



Entra dentro de lo posible, es una manera de hacer más efectivo el ataque de un misil por supuesto.


----------



## ussser (14 Abr 2022)

Pete Best dijo:


> Vaya vaya con los últimos acontecimientos de la guerra eh, Rusia se retira por completo del norte, importantes buques hundidos, perdiendo material a toneladas, pero hay que mirar el lado bueno eh, Mariupol a 20km de Rusia casi casi está conquistado. No se me venga abajo la gente que hay que tener en cuenta que Rusia está luchando contra el globalismo, el sionismo, el otanismo y los annunakis, se lo he oído decir a Cesar Vidal en su podcast y tiene que ser verdad.
> 
> Hay que coger fuerzas para luchar contra el NWO así que ya le estáis diciendo a vuestra madre que os prepare un buen Cola Cao, pero sin grafeno, no como las vacunas, y a volver a forear y a hacer sesudos y acertados análisis de este conflicto. Ánimo que el mundo os necesita.



Díselo a los mil y pico ucranianos que d3cidieron rendirse en estos días, porque no merece la pena perder la vida por un cocainomano.

Anormal.


----------



## clapham5 (14 Abr 2022)

CANDELA ...
El clapham esta horrorizado . Acaba de llegar del curro y tenia 5 mensajes encryptados de su contacto armenia .
Moscu esta que arde . Segun la ultima encuesta de LEVADA , la empresa que lleva sondeos de opinion , el 67 % de los rusos apoyaria un ataque masivo sobre Kiev por el hundimiento del Moskva y el ataque a los pueblos rusos de Bezymeno y Spodary
La gente en Rusia esta indigada de la crueldad sin limi....una pausa pal buchito de cafe ...limites del gobierno kievita ...
Eso de atacar aldeanos rusos indefensos en ...la region de Belgorod . NO HA HABIDO VICTIMAS ...
Algun mal nacido hijo de la GB dira que es mucha " casualidad " y que huele a FALSE FLAG con chispitas de coco .
Y ahora que ? Bueno ...ya lo dijo el clapham en un post que escribio en el siglo XVIII , o sea , hace unos dias , que Rusia bombardearia la sede presidencial , tribunal supremo y la rada con misiles hipersonicos .
Putin ya tiene la orden firmada , solo espera que el apoyo de los rusos suba hasta el 81 % ( o mas ) ...solo falta un 14 %
En Cuba se decretaron 3 dias de luto por el hundimiento del Moskva . El barco visito La Habana y miles de cubanos subieron a bordo
Ahhh , el Moskva . El clapham se pregunta que Oblast pagara el pato ....
Me hundes un barco , me anexiono un Oblast . El mundo cambia . Ahora no eres nadie si no te anexionas algo
Mirad a EE UU . Desde 1959 EE UU no se anexiona nada . Mas de 60 anos . Y Rusia ya va por 7 territorios ( Crimea , Abjasia , Osetia del Sur , Transnistria , Donetsk , Lugansk , Kerson ) y otro en lista de espera : Zaporize . 8 territorios
Ahora que El Kremilin ha puesto el " ojo " en Kiev ( no para tomarlo , sino para destruirlo , convertirlo en un crater lunar ) la cuestion es saber que territorios " cedera " Ucrania a Rusia para evitar el " Kievicidio " . El clapham tenia sus dudas sobre si Odesa si , Odesa no
Pero el hundimiento criminal del Moskva despeja las dudas : Ucrania perdera el acceso al mar
Odesa y Mykolayev ya estan perdidas . Dentro de 10 dias se cumpliran dos meses y Rusia no colapsa .
El rublo lleva dos semanas estabilizado en los 0.012 dolares ( 1 $ x 82 rublos )
El Zar va a por Kiev . Hay una " lista " con 117 objetivos en el barrio LYPKY que sera convertido en ruinas .


----------



## fulcrum29smt (14 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Yo creo q ese ultranacionalismo que no te digo no existiera en el 75...hoy ha fenecido.
> 
> Es sorprendente la encuesta del mundo sobre cuantos españoles estarian dispuestos a coger las armas en caso de guerra...solo un 6%...
> Todo dicho...



Pues con todo el respeto, si tenemos en cuenta los resultados de Vox ese ultranacionalismo esta más en boga que nunca y coincido con Kelden, correr detrás de una bandera, sea la que sea al Españolito de a pie poco le sirve a efectos prácticos.


----------



## El-Mano (14 Abr 2022)

@Durruty dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1025492



¿Estará relacionado con lo del canciller aleman? Rechazó su visita, algo muy, pero que muy feo hacerle eso a un aliado... De hecho los alemanes se quejaron por dejarlos en ridículo.


----------



## cobasy (14 Abr 2022)

Lo sabremos pronto...si fue un misil tienen que sacar alguna imagen para vender la victoria...


----------



## Sinjar (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (14 Abr 2022)

Pues si se ha hundido es que le han zumbado con algo, probablemente más de una vez. Ni accidente ni pollas. Y para zumbarle a este tipo de crucero con la escolta al completo es que Rusia se está enfrentando de facto con las potencias occidentales. 

O Putin se deja de ostias y pasa al plato principal de forma inmediata o es posible que para el 9 de Mayo no tenga nada que vender más allá de la caída de Moscú.


----------



## NPI (14 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> El problema es para los que tienen que cobrar y cuentan con ese pago (fondos de inversión y fondos soberanos, especialmente).
> 
> Y el problema real, no es que Rusia no tenga para pagar, el problema es que han bloqueado sus bienes financieros y la capacidad de pagar.
> 
> ...



La semana pasada les fue bloqueado en EE. UU., 600 millones de $ para pagar y de ahí viene el titular tendencioso del panfleto digital elEconomista y a raíz de esa cuestión lo reproduce uno de sus CMs en el foro/hilo que es Morcillada Mortal.
Y una última cosa, su(s) otra(s) cuenta(s) como es silenus que se encargaba de estos menesteres lleva desaparecido en el hilo un buen tiempo.


----------



## Guanotopía (14 Abr 2022)

El BCE anuncia que pondrá fin a sus compras de deuda a partir de julio por la elevada inflación




Se acabó la fiesta, empieza el dolor, y fe alguna manera la culpa será de Rusia.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> al convoy que me refiero es el que salió en todos los telediarios hace unas semanas que según la propaganda de guerra con las que nos saturan,( igual que con el coronavirus )eran 60 km de vehículos rusos que llegaban para invadir Ucrania.
> 
> ¿ No se dan cuenta que todas las pantomimas están guionizadas igual que con el coronavirus y el golpe de estado a Trump?
> 
> ...




qué paradójico . Lo que buscaban los rojos en el 36 es lo que apoya BURBUJA en estos momentos .

Al final la unión de repúblicas socialistas soviéticas incluirá a España.


----------



## frangelico (14 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pues si se ha hundido es que le han zumbado con algo, probablemente más de una vez. Ni accidente ni pollas. Y para zumbarle a este tipo de crucero con la escolta al completo es que Rusia se está enfrentando de facto con las potencias occidentales.
> 
> O Putin se deja de ostias y pasa al plato principal de forma inmediata o es posible que para el 9 de Mayo no tenga nada que vender más allá de la caída de Moscú.



Bueno, vete a saber si iba solo, los rusos hacen cosas raras y parece que han expuesto mucho el barco. Yo pensaba que tenía misiles de crucero y por eso lo acercaban a la costa de Odessa, para ganar alcance. Pero parece que no, y en ese caso lo mejor es andar alejado de la costa enemiga


----------



## Mongolo471 (14 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> *Casualidad, hoy se a hundido" un barco estadounidense. A aclarar... Es un barco museo/retirado con unos 80 años que se a semi-hundido en puerto.*
> 
> El destructor USS The Sullivans de la clase Fletcher fuera de servicio, amarrado en el Parque Naval y Militar de los condados de Buffalo y Erie, comenzó a hundirse. El jueves por la mañana, el barco se hundió a tal punto que el agua llegó a la cubierta superior en la popa del barco, y formó una fuerte escora a estribor. “Tenemos un grupo especial aquí. No tenemos intención de abandonar el barco y el fracaso es inaceptable”, dijo el presidente del parque, Paul Marcello. Marcello dijo que creían que había un agujero en el lado derecho del casco el miércoles por la noche. Dijo que las cuadrillas que intentan estabilizar la embarcación de 79 años están bombeando hasta 13 galones (000 toneladas de agua) por minuto. "Creo que hemos visto lo peor, pero no lo sé", dijo. “Te haré saber que este barco se salvará. Repararemos este barco y no se hundirá. Tomamos esto muy seriamente.",
> 
> ...


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Casualidad, hoy se a hundido" un barco estadounidense. A aclarar... Es un barco museo/retirado con unos 80 años que se a semi-hundido en puerto.
> 
> El destructor USS The Sullivans de la clase Fletcher fuera de servicio, amarrado en el Parque Naval y Militar de los condados de Buffalo y Erie, comenzó a hundirse. El jueves por la mañana, el barco se hundió a tal punto que el agua llegó a la cubierta superior en la popa del barco, y formó una fuerte escora a estribor. “Tenemos un grupo especial aquí. No tenemos intención de abandonar el barco y el fracaso es inaceptable”, dijo el presidente del parque, Paul Marcello. Marcello dijo que creían que había un agujero en el lado derecho del casco el miércoles por la noche. Dijo que las cuadrillas que intentan estabilizar la embarcación de 79 años están bombeando hasta 13 galones (000 toneladas de agua) por minuto. "Creo que hemos visto lo peor, pero no lo sé", dijo. “Te haré saber que este barco se salvará. Repararemos este barco y no se hundirá. Tomamos esto muy seriamente.",
> 
> ...



13 galones es muy poco, unos 3,8 litros x 13 = aprox 50 L / minuto o aprox. 50 Kg / minuto, así no acabaran nunca, error del becario al traducir supongo.


----------



## Azrael_II (14 Abr 2022)

La estrategia militar de Rusia va a cambiar para siempre con el hundimiento del Moscow. Este barco estaba actualizado para intentar hundir algún barco de la flota americana u anglo Otanica . Evidentemente, sabían que en un caso así duraría horas pero si objetivo estaría cumplido si logra tocar a uno o más barcos..

Ahora la UE, EEUU, Rusia y Ucrania saben lo que ha pasado

A) accidente
B) misil enemigo

Si es a) es un golpe durísimo a toda Rusia y en especial al ejército, casi irreversible, pero la vida continuará igual, quizás incrementando la ofensiva en Ucrania. La estrategia militar ya tiene que estar cambiando. ¿Como destruimos algún barco (muy importante, alguno , imposible destruir una flota por mucho que digAn) enemigo si no nos podemos acercar? , Se necesitan misiles pesados que solo pueden llevarlos submarinos, o barcos como el Moscow.

Si es b) la guerra pasará a otro nivel, Rusia ya sabe que ha perdido la disuasión marítima, no hay nada que hacer , desde tierra es muy difícil dar y destruir un barco enemigo , la inmensa mayoría del arsenal no puede dar a un blanco en movimiento y romper las contramedidas.

Qué hacemos se deben estar preguntando. Siempre quedará la discusión nuclear pero... Se necesita una disuasion más realista.

Rusia está obligada a dar una patada en la mesa, aunque tarde meses en darla

El ejército ruso, repito , ha cambiado para siempre, en corto plazo para peor en medio plazo si hacen lo que tienen que hacer a mejor.

Que sea viejo el barco es lo de menos, ni sabemos cuántos soldados han muerto


----------



## frangelico (14 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


>



De esos Fletcher tuvo varios la Armada. Yo estuve en uno hace muchos años.


----------



## Top5 (14 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


>



Juego, set y partido.


----------



## El-Mano (14 Abr 2022)

Semi-offtopic:









Ericsson se desploma tras una investigación interna que revela posibles pagos a ISIS


Las acciones de Ericsson se desploman un 15% en Wall Street después de que la compañía haya dado a conocer una investigación que revela posibles pagos de algunos empleados de la operadora de telecomunicaciones a la organización terrorista Estado Islámico en Irak.




www.bolsamania.com


----------



## @Durruty (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (14 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Pues he borrado el mensaje porque se ha hundido al remolcarlo, he leído información anticuada de hace horas porque he salido hoy y acabo de ver el anuncio oficial justo después de que le he dado a enviar.
> 
> Tampoco se pierde gran cosa, salvo las vidas de los marineros que han muerto.



Exacto estimado y amado camarada Zhorkov. Han hundio un montón de chatarra mierdosa soviética y se creen que han hundido el puto Yamato estos muertos de hambre. Cuando hundáis un par de estos con vuestras pateras hablamos


----------



## Honkler (14 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



Que bueno…


----------



## Sinjar (14 Abr 2022)

Pues se ha hundido.


----------



## crocodile (14 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Empieza la serie del cocainómano payaso HP ucro en Telecinco. Ahora.



Por mi como si sale su p.m. en bragas.


----------



## El-Mano (14 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto es muy gordo si es así como suena por el título. Significa dejar de vivir de prestado e invasion de la UE con sus hombres de negro, como en grecia.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (14 Abr 2022)

*Desdichada Ucrania*


Las guerras son terribles, inhumanas, y crean monstruos. También, convierten a ciudadanos honestos de tiempos de paz en personas extrañas, ajenas, prisioneras de la fatalidad y la desgracia.

La de Ucrania no debería haber estallado: ha traído muchas noticias dolorosas, porque las guerras cambian a los seres humanos y demasiadas veces los hacen irreconocibles incluso para sí mismos.

Ada Nikoláevna Rogovtseva es una veterana actriz que nació en la Ucrania soviética y que tiene ya ochenta y cinco años. Siendo una niña, durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, estuvo a punto de morir a manos de los nazis. Su padre trabajó en el NKVD, y con Jruschev: era un convencido militante comunista, como su esposa, la madre de Rogovtseva. La excepcional actriz fue miembro del Komsomol y luego ingresó en el Partido Comunista, incluso fue delegada en congresos del PCUS. Se convirtió en una de las actrices soviéticas más célebres, rodó más de cincuenta películas, recibiendo todo tipo de honores, entre ellos el de _Artista del pueblo_ _de la Unión Soviética_, interpretando papeles como el de _Filumena Marturano_ en la obra de Eduardo de Filippo, el de la inolvidable Ranévskaya en _El jardín de los cerezos_ de Chéjov, y el de la _Madre Coraje_ de Brecht.

Después, llegó la desaparición de la Unión Soviética, y tras el caos de la transición al capitalismo, Rogovtseva llegó a posar sonriente junto a Kravchuk, uno de los tres traidores de Białowieża que disolvieron la URSS. Ahora, con el estallido de esta guerra, Rogovtseva imparte clases en Kiev para animar a los ucranianos, y critica duramente a Rusia, poniéndose al lado de Zelenski, el presidente judío que condecoró al comandante del partido fascista _Pravy Sektor,_ Dmitro Kotsiubailo, con el premio _Héroe de Ucrania_, la misma distinción que recibió Rogovtseva en los años soviéticos. Kotsiubailo había estado luchando en el Donbás, la martirizada región donde las fuerzas de Kiev han matado a miles de personas. Zelenski dirige ahora el régimen que ha prohibido al Partido Comunista de Ucrania y la izquierda, que protagonizó la matanza en los sindicatos de Odessa, que ha incorporado a los nazis del B_atallón Azov_ a su ejército.

No podemos saber qué le ha ocurrido a Rogovtseva. ¿Qué lleva a una persona a renegar de su propia vida? ¿Qué presiones ha soportado para hacerle olvidar todo lo que fue? ¿Por qué traicionó su propia historia y la vida de sus padres? ¿Cuándo la atrapó el nacionalismo?

En Jersón, la policía militar rusa identificó a uno de los combatientes del _Batallón Azov, _Serhi Driga, un artillero que participaba en los combates en Mariúpol. En su casa de Jersón, encontraron panfletos nazis y simbología del _Batallón Azov_. Después, consiguió hablar con su padre, Igor Anatólievich Driga, un obrero montador que hacía más de diez días que no sabía nada de su hijo. La madre trabaja en una policlínica de Jersón, y vivían pasando hambre: la ayuda humanitaria que las fuerzas rusas entregaban a Igor Anatólievich la compartía con su padre, un veterano de 91 años que combatió a las tropas nazis durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Se supo que Nikita Tiutiunnikov, responsable local del _Batallón Azov,_ influyó decisivamente para que Serhi Driga se incorporase a sus filas. Serhi lo hizo para ganar 18.000 grivnas al mes, unos 550 euros.

Difundieron imágenes de la familia: en una de ellas puede verse a Serhi, con una leve sonrisa, apoyado en la baranda junto al río Dniéper o tal vez su afluente Kosheva. Es un joven normal, como tantos otros. En otra, está su padre, sentado en una cama junto a dos soldados que vigilan, ante materiales del _Batallón Azov_ dispuestos en el suelo. En una tercera, se ve a Serhi, a su padre y su abuelo: el veterano del Ejército Rojo está en medio, abrazado a su nieto, con gesto preocupado; el padre mira a la cámara con seriedad, como si intuyese los días amargos que iban a llegar, y Serhi sonríe. Los tres están ante una pared donde se ven folletos con la efigie de Lenin, banderas rojas, textos en cirílico; sin duda, recuerdos del abuelo de la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

La guerra es feroz, y no se inició en febrero: hace ya ocho largos años que dura. En esa Ucrania desdichada y pobre, prisionera del nacionalismo, convertida por Estados Unidos y la OTAN en una daga que amenaza el corazón de Rusia, es probable que Ada Rogovtseva solo quiera ver la tierra de su niñez, ahora envuelta en llamas, y no a unos gobernantes irresponsables que prepararon en Kiev y en Washington la catástrofe, y es seguro que Serhi piensa en su querido abuelo bolchevique, porque no vio otra forma de que su familia sobreviva que ganar esas tristes grivnas en un batallón nazi, como los que combatió su abuelo.


----------



## NPI (14 Abr 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> cual es tu otro Nick
> 
> es para un amigo



Tiene varios, @Antonio Barcelo @JAGGER el expreso Albacete-Singapur, el capitán *_*, etc.


----------



## NPI (14 Abr 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> se supone que hay pdf del informe pero no soy capaz de dar con el. Ayuda.



Aquí tienes el pdf 12 páginas en inglés Overextending and Unbalancing Russia


----------



## Mort Cinder (14 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> ¿Estará relacionado con lo del canciller aleman? Rechazó su visita, algo muy, pero que muy feo hacerle eso a un aliado... De hecho los alemanes se quejaron por dejarlos en ridículo.



no rechazó al canciller, sino al presidente. Al canciller lo invitó.


----------



## Top5 (14 Abr 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Jajajajajajaja Si que Usa no es enemigo suyo que apoya la independencia de Taiwan.
> 
> 
> Eres un paco de mierda opinando opiniones de paco y haciendo paquismo.



Es ultrapaco, según _él_ que Rusia tenga gas, petróleo y grandes extensiones de terreno sin explotar donde puede aparecer de todo no es una cosa a tomar en cuenta a nivel estratégico por los chinos que tienen la mayoría de fábricas del sector tecnológico...

Claro, los chinos van a pagar por el petróleo estadounidense que es inclusivo y "super"verde de la vida.


----------



## El-Mano (14 Abr 2022)

El valor neto de Zelensky es de $ 596 millones (Forbes...


Zelensky posee más de 12 propiedades inmobiliarias, 8 coches y 5 yates de lujo. Los activos de Zelensky también incluyen reservas de...



www.meneame.net





Que pague el, los aviones que pedia que pagaran los millonarios.


----------



## crocodile (14 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pues si se ha hundido es que le han zumbado con algo, probablemente más de una vez. Ni accidente ni pollas. Y para zumbarle a este tipo de crucero con la escolta al completo es que Rusia se está enfrentando de facto con las potencias occidentales.
> 
> O Putin se deja de ostias y pasa al plato principal de forma inmediata o es posible que para el 9 de Mayo no tenga nada que vender más allá de la caída de Moscú.



Pues yo opino lo mismo la verdad .


----------



## Zepequenhô (14 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Por mi como si sale su p.m. en bragas.



Pues es interesante verla por leer entre líneas:

"Su primer idioma es el ruso". Vamos, que Ucrania es un nacionalismo ficticio.

"Se sentía incómodo fotografiandose con Putin". ¿No era un hombre de paz?

Y la imagen de los oligarcas al iniciarse la serie, muestra qué es realmente Ucrania.


----------



## Zepequenhô (14 Abr 2022)

Aunque a decir verdad, he echado de menos en la introducción que expliquen quien es Kolomoisky.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (14 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> La estrategia militar de Rusia va a cambiar para siempre con el hundimiento del Moscow. Este barco estaba actualizado para intentar hundir algún barco de la flota americana u anglo Otanica . Evidentemente, sabían que en un caso así duraría horas pero si objetivo estaría cumplido si logra tocar a uno o más barcos..
> 
> Ahora la UE, EEUU, Rusia y Ucrania saben lo que ha pasado
> 
> ...



Quien no se consuela es porque no quiere, pero la realidad es la que es y si no vuelvan los TU-160 de forma inmediata los rusos habrán quedado como unos cagones. 7000 cabezas nucleares y que te troleen de esta manera, habiendo avanzado entre poco y nada en dos meses de invasión es hacer mucho el ridículo.


----------



## Sinjar (14 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*"Los primeros pedían acabar con los programas de deuda para poder empezar a subir los tipos de interés en verano "*


----------



## MAEZAL (14 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es absurdo acumular 6.000 nuk solventarssoes, es absurdo el simple planteamiento de su uso. Por tanto, veo absurdo su acumulación. Es posible que terminemos echando en falta el uranio malgastado en hacer nukes que no sirven para nada.
> 
> Al final la existencia de estas estamos expuestos a que un lunático con una legión de seguidores que le apoyan las utilice por no encontrar ningún contrapoder que le aconseje no utilizarlas.
> 
> Respecto a la equidistancia, pues si, antes de la invasión pensaba que Putin era un estadista que con muchísimos menos recursos que los EEUU y jugaba bien sus cartas para conseguir victorias, pero lo de Ucrania es evidente que ha sido una metedura de pata. Creo que Ucrania es una nación que tiene todo el derecho del mundo a existir, y dan pena las decenas de miles de soldados ucranianos (y algunos rusos) que están muriendo por defender con menos medios, pero de una forma digna y admirable, a su país. Aquí hay psicópatas que celebran la muerte de soldados ucranianos por decenas. Lo de Putin, pues lo mismo la patita que le vemos al final es la de carnicero, que es lo que temo. Creo que Rusia puede aportar al mundo más cosas que tanques, misiles hipersónicos, nukes, invasiones, carnicerías e incluso un holocausto nuclear.



No me parecen mejores los supuestos seres de luz ( dirigentes europeos) que no cesan de mandar armas a los ukranianos jaleando su inmolacion... A mayor gloria de USA ... Bórrelo ya dijo que esto se solventará en el campo de batalla


----------



## ussser (14 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Os traigo un parrafito la hoooooostia de interesante, sobre el bloqueo al petróleo ruso:
> 
> 
> *El embargo de petróleo no se sometería a negociación entre los Estados miembros de la UE hasta después de la ronda final de las elecciones francesas, el 24 de abril, para garantizar que el impacto en los precios del gas no ayude a la candidata populista de derecha Marine Le Pen y perjudique las posibilidades de reelección del presidente Emmanuel Macron, dijeron las autoridades.*



Psicópatas.

Hay que hacer esto visible.


----------



## SanRu (14 Abr 2022)

Cuando esta mañana al despertar lo he leído he sentido una alegría inmensa.

Si el barco estaba actualizado y aun así lo han hundido significa que el poderío naval ha pasado a la Historia, y eso, a quien más daño le va a hacer es a los EEUU, que viven en su isla, proyectando la guerra gracias a sus portaviones.

Antes los barcos necesitaban embestir (época clásica y medieval). Luego verse de cerca (era romántica). Luego verse de lejos (la era de los acorazados) para finalmente ni verse (época de los portaviones). Ahora entramos en una nueva era, la de que no habrá buques de guerras.


----------



## Top5 (14 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Vladimir Zelensky le dijo a la jefa de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, que Kiev necesita $7 mil millones al mes para pagar salarios (Bloomberg) _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Impresionante, en Europa nos vamos a pegar un ostión impresionante.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (14 Abr 2022)

Buque orocurruso a la mierda el putazo de la semana


----------



## frangelico (14 Abr 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Impresionante, en Europa nos vamos a pegar un ostión impresionante.



La cifra es muy elevada. Algo raro hay, eso es más o menos toda la masa salarial del país antes de la guerra. Y se han ido millones y supongo que alguien seguirá trabajando y podrá cobrar de su empleador. Ucrania en la UE sería la ruina absoluta. Sólo adaptar a estándares europeos su industria u energía se comería el presupuesto comunitario entero de años. Y luego a pagar pensiones vitalicias a millones porque se ve que ahí trabajan muy pocos y con desgana.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (14 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> ANDÓNDE ESTARÁ EL ANTONIO.
> 
> Después de quitarle las telarañas a la Úrsula (para algo nos tenía que servir Antonio),. Dónde coño se ha metido este tipejo (porque trabajando no está...eso seguro).





Grazie a lei, signore Antonio!


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (14 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pues si se ha hundido es que le han zumbado con algo, probablemente más de una vez. Ni accidente ni pollas. Y para zumbarle a este tipo de crucero con la escolta al completo es que Rusia se está enfrentando de facto con las potencias occidentales.
> 
> O Putin se deja de ostias y pasa al plato principal de forma inmediata o es posible que para el 9 de Mayo no tenga nada que vender más allá de la caída de Moscú.



una manera de justificar el paco ejército ruso. Si hubiera sido hundido por la otan ya lo hubiera dicho Rusia. Pero en sus declaraciones se nota la vergüenza de que un ejército paco les haya hundido el icónico barco del ejército ruso. Ahora dicen que fue con el temporal.

vaya guerra de mierda está haciendo Rusia, están quedando a la altura del betún.
por eso andan renovando cúpulas militares ue se van de Kiev, que se retiran al Donbass, entre medias les hunden el barco más importante de su flota.
Verguenza ajena.


----------



## Zhukov (14 Abr 2022)

Lo que está sucediendo en los frentes se puede juzgar a partir del informe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que reconoce que las tropas rusas retiradas de las regiones de Kiev y Chernihiv están siendo transferidas a la región de Belgorod. Refuerzan la dirección de Jarkov y también se transfieren parcialmente para fortalecer la agrupación, que ahora avanza desde Izyum en dirección a Slavyansk y Barvenkov.

La lucha continúa en las afueras de Rubizhne, y las batallas están en curso para Severodonetsk y Popasnaya. La limpieza de Marinka continúa.

En dirección sur, desde Mariupol y Melitopol, se están librando combates en la línea Ugledara. Pero en general, se trata de luchas de importancia local. En Mariupol, la operación en "Azovstal" continúa. Y allí, para evitar grandes pérdidas, solo entran grupos de reconocimiento.

La destrucción de la infraestructura militar de Ucrania continúa.

Tal calma significa que queda muy poco tiempo antes del inicio, mientras que no está completamente claro dónde comenzará.

Mikhail Onufrienko, analista militar.


----------



## Zepequenhô (14 Abr 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Cuando esta mañana al despertar lo he leído he sentido una alegría inmensa.
> 
> Si el barco estaba actualizado y aun así lo han hundido significa que el poderío naval ha pasado a la Historia, y eso, a quien más daño le va a hacer es a los EEUU, que viven en su isla, proyectando la guerra gracias a sus portaviones.
> 
> Antes los barcos necesitaban embestir (época clásica). Luego verse de cerca (era romántica). Luego verse de lejos (la era de los acorazados) para finalmente ni verse (época de los portaviones). Ahora entramos en una nueva era, la de que no habrá buques de guerras.



No saquemos las cosas de quicio.

¿Recuerdas la guerra de las Malvinas? ¿Recuerdas el daño que le hicieron los Exocet franceses a los barcos ingleses y solo tenían seis?


----------



## frangelico (14 Abr 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Cuando esta mañana al despertar lo he leído he sentido una alegría inmensa.
> 
> Si el barco estaba actualizado y aun así lo han hundido significa que el poderío naval ha pasado a la Historia, y eso, a quien más daño le va a hacer es a los EEUU, que viven en su isla, proyectando la guerra gracias a sus portaviones.
> 
> Antes los barcos necesitaban embestir (época clásica). Luego verse de cerca (era romántica). Luego verse de lejos (la era de los acorazados) para finalmente ni verse (época de los portaviones). Ahora entramos en una nueva era, la de que no habrá buques de guerras.



Bueno, el mundo ideal sería uno en el que los misiles antiaéreos fueran tan poderosos que solo con medios de detección (AWACS) y enormes baterías de misiles tipo S-400/500 más misiles de crucero y antibuque de largo alcancez los países que se podrían defender de un ataque. Lo ideal es que nadie no autorizado entre en el espacio de otro. Al final es ver si ganan las capacidades de penetración o de denegación de esa penetración . Es interesante ,quizá en no muchos años cambie mucho el panorama.


----------



## Zepequenhô (14 Abr 2022)

Y al final de la guerra de las Malvinas, ¿quién venció?


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (14 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Vladimir Zelensky le dijo a la jefa de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, que Kiev necesita $7 mil millones al mes para pagar salarios (Bloomberg) _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahora me bajo el salario para pagar administración extranjeras corruptas. jajajaja mira Zelensky, tu a lo tuyo y apáñatelas.


----------



## Teuro (14 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Pues las bolsa europeas en verde, se ve que no se han enterado.
> 
> Lo que si es curioso es que twitter espera comprador, $43,000 Millones, Musk quizá la compre por ese precio, ahora va al banco y saca la caderilla para comprarlo
> 
> ...



Tiene cojones que valga en bolsa más Tesla que Toyota.


----------



## NS 4 (14 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Porque en el fondo la gente sabemos que es un estado fallido de pícaros y lazarillos y nadie se juega la vida por defender el cortijo ultranacionalista de los botines. Que vayan Ana Patricia, Florentino, el Medina ese de las mascarillas y su santa parentela.
> 
> Eso no es impedimento para que la ideología del estado y sus élites sea un ultranacionalismo rancio y casposo que algunos pocos entre el rebaño se tragan. Ese 6 %.



Y de verdad tu piensas que Zapatero o Aznar tienen otra ideologia que el dinero y el poder...

Lo siento...no lo veo.

Yo desde el anuncio aquel de IKEA: "Bienvenido ala republica independiente de mi casa"...

Me dije...tate...esta todo perdido...todo es todo.

Perdon por el off topic...son puntos de vista.

Creo que los rusos sienten mas amor y respeto a su patria y a su devenir historico...con sus fallos y sus aciertos...ellos tendran mejor recompensa que nosotros, la idiosincrasia de los pueblos existe.


----------



## No tengo ni idea de nada. (14 Abr 2022)

De un canal de Telegram.:

El Pentágono:


La Armada rusa no tiene libertad de movimiento en el norte del Mar Negro debido a los misiles antibuque otorgados por Gran Bretaña a Ucrania.


The Pentagon:


The Russian Navy does not have freedom of movement in the north of the Black Sea due to anti-ship missiles granted by Britain to Ukraine.


▫@ENTRE_GUERRAS▫


----------



## NS 4 (14 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> O vuelan los tu160 esta misma noche o putinov está amariconao perdido. Vamos poniendo los puntos sobre las ies que esto está comenzando a pasar de castaño oscuro.



Tu como siempre...te preCIPOTAS...


----------



## Teuro (14 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No es una cuestión de vender materias primas, si fuera así, la lista de países más ricos del mundo sería muy diferente a lo que es
> 
> Se trata de una mezcla entre las mismas, tecnología, mentes brillantes y especializadas que se quieran quedar en el país, sociedad libre capaz de ofrecer oportunidades y una economía flexible...
> Rusia solo cumple realmente uno de los apartados



Y tampoco basta eso si no le añades seguridad jurídica.


----------



## Impresionante (14 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Quien no se consuela es porque no quiere, pero la realidad es la que es y si no vuelvan los TU-160 de forma inmediata los rusos habrán quedado como unos cagones. 7000 cabezas nucleares y que te troleen de esta manera, habiendo avanzado entre poco y nada en dos meses de invasión es hacer mucho el ridículo.



jajaja

Ya están los ucranianos en los urales


----------



## SanRu (14 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Bueno, el mundo ideal sería uno en el que los misiles antiaéreos fueran tan poderosos que solo con medios de detección (AWACS) y enormes baterías de misiles tipo S-500 más misiles de crucero y antibuque de largo alcancez los países que se podrían defender de un ataque. Lo ideal es que nadie no autorizado entre en el espacio de otro. Al final es ver si ganan las capacidades de penetración o de denegación de esa penetración . Es interesante ,quizá en no muchos años cambie mucho el panorama.



la eterna lucha del escudo frente a la espada.


----------



## Azrael_II (14 Abr 2022)

Israel pasito a pasito 

 

Este cacharro puede servir para destruir drones más que misiles. El mejor sistema para destruir drones...

De hecho si lo hacen en formato más pequeño se acaba la era de los drones. Estos deberán buscar un sistema de contramedidas o bien reducir su tamaño a insectos


----------



## Bishop (14 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> *"Los primeros pedían acabar con los programas de deuda para poder empezar a subir los tipos de interés en verano "*



¿En verano? Qué cojones en verano... ya mismo. Y al 5% de golpe, para empezar.

La inflación disparada por hacer el gilipollas años seguidos y pretendemos seguir mareando la perdiz hasta el verano... 

Nos vamos a hartar de resilencia.


----------



## SanRu (14 Abr 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> No saquemos las cosas de quicio.
> 
> ¿Recuerdas la guerra de las Malvinas? ¿Recuerdas el daño que le hicieron los Exocet franceses a los barcos ingleses y solo tenían seis?



lo recuerdo y lo tengo en cuenta, y si no me falla la memoria, los buques eran alcanzados por exocet lanzados desde aviones atacando a los barcos. Ahora estamos hablando de misiles tierra/mar lanzadas desde vete tu a saber donde.


----------



## Michael_Knight (14 Abr 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Cuando esta mañana al despertar lo he leído he sentido una alegría inmensa.
> 
> Si el barco estaba actualizado y aun así lo han hundido significa que el poderío naval ha pasado a la Historia, y eso, a quien más daño le va a hacer es a los EEUU, que viven en su isla, proyectando la guerra gracias a sus portaviones.
> 
> Antes los barcos necesitaban embestir (época clásica y medieval). Luego verse de cerca (era romántica). Luego verse de lejos (la era de los acorazados) para finalmente ni verse (época de los portaviones). Ahora entramos en una nueva era, la de que no habrá buques de guerras.



Hace cuarenta años Gran Bretaña aún fue capaz de ganar una guerra con cuatro barcos como quien dice.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (14 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Si es b) la guerra pasará a otro nivel, Rusia ya sabe que ha perdido la disuasión marítima, no hay nada que hacer , desde tierra es muy difícil dar y destruir un barco enemigo , la inmensa mayoría del arsenal no puede dar a un blanco en movimiento y romper las contramedidas.
> 
> Qué hacemos se deben estar preguntando. Siempre quedará la discusión nuclear pero... Se necesita una disuasion más realista.
> 
> ...



Yo no diría que ha perdido la disuasión maritima, ha perdido el barco más grande que tenía la flota del Mar Negro. Un barco no diseñado para mares escenarios como el Mar Negro sino para grandes mares como el Mediterraneo o Oceanos.

Mira el resto de la flota del Mar Negro, no pinta nada mal con los submarinos Kilo 636.3 , las 3 fragatas Admiral Grigorovich_, __2 Krivak ASW y una _Steregushchy, y un montón de corbetas muy modernas (Buyan M, Karakurt y Proyecto 22160) capaces de lanzar misiles de crucero Kalibr/Onix/Tsirkon.

Black Sea Fleet - Wikipedia


----------



## Epicii (14 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Bueno, el mundo ideal sería uno en el que los misiles antiaéreos fueran tan poderosos que solo con medios de detección (AWACS) y enormes baterías de misiles tipo S-400/500 más misiles de crucero y antibuque de largo alcancez los países que se podrían defender de un ataque. Lo ideal es que nadie no autorizado entre en el espacio de otro. Al final es ver si ganan las capacidades de penetración o de denegación de esa penetración . Es interesante ,quizá en no muchos años cambie mucho el panorama.



Los misiles antibuque son prácticamente imparables. Dudo que un portaviones de EEUU pudieran enfrentar a los modernos misiles. Al menos jamás lo ha demostrado en combate en ninguna guerra. 
Los misiles antibuque no son misiles balsiticos, el tiempo de respuesta es de segundos, y si fallas estas muerto...


----------



## dabuti (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Azrael_II (14 Abr 2022)

Los chinos como sigan así morirán de éxito 



Literal


----------



## NS 4 (14 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *El portavoz del Departamento de Defensa estadounidense*, John Kirby, ha confirmado que "hubo una explosión" en el buque ruso Moskva, en el Mar Negro, si bien ha reconocido que Estados Unidos no puede confirmar las causas de la misma.
> 
> "No estamos completamente seguros de lo que sucedió. Confirmamos que hubo una explosión, una bastante importante, que causó *daños extensos en el navío*", ha asegurado Kirby a la cadena CNN, donde ha añadido que el barco se está dirigiendo posiblemente hacia el este. "_*Creemos que probablemente se detendrá en Sebastopol para ser reparado, pero no sabemos qué ha causado la explosión (...) Está cruzando el mar Negro por sus propios medios", *_ha apuntado Kirby.



Para mi que sea un impacto de un torpedo o misil y conserve la flotabilidad...ademas de que se ha producido un importante incendio....

No se Rick...


----------



## Remequilox (14 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> ¿Cuantos millones de barriles de petroleo a precio indio ha costado el barco hundido?
> Redonda economicamente le está saliendo la guerra a Putin "ejque la exportación de materias primas les está haciendo de oro" ejque.



Echa cuentas.
Ese crucero estaba desfasado, lo suyo sería reponer potencial mediante dos destructores tipo super Gorshkov (o 3 fragatas Gorshkov).
Navíos equivalentes pueden estar quizás en unos 2.000 M$.
Pon 5.000 M$ para reponer un equivalente en potencia de fuego.
Pon 80 $/barril
5.000.000.000 / 80 = 62,5 M barriles.
Rusia produce casi 10 M de barriles diarios.
En el límite, con al producción normal de petróleo de 2 meses, ya has pagado toda la reposición de pérdidas.
Si le añades penalización/descuento por sanciones, 3 meses de producción normal de petróleo.


----------



## Michael_Knight (14 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> ANDÓNDE ESTARÁ EL ANTONIO.
> 
> Después de quitarle las telarañas a la Úrsula (para algo nos tenía que servir Antonio),. Dónde coño se ha metido este tipejo (porque trabajando no está...eso seguro).



Tienes que mirar el Flight radar para ver por dónde anda el Falcon.


----------



## frangelico (14 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Los misiles antibuque son prácticamente imparables. Dudo que un portaviones de EEUU pudieran enfrentar a los modernos misiles. Al menos jamás lo ha demostrado en combate en ninguna guerra



Falta que haya ese momento Sputnik con los antiaéreos y podríamos abaratar mucho la guerra en el futuro. Los militares salen caros vivos y aún más muertos. Si además les da por usar escudos humanos y demás cosas que estamos viendo, imponen costes humanos inaceptables. Una guerra limpia a misilazos y laserazos cuando se pueda no estaría mal.


----------



## frangelico (14 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Echa cuentas.
> Ese crucero estaba desfasado, o suyo sería reponer potencial mediante dos destructores tipo super Gorshkov (o 3 fragatas Gorshkov).
> Navíos equivalentes pueden estar quizás en unos 2.000 M$.
> Pon 5.000 M$ para reponer un equivalente en potencia de fuego.
> ...



Menos. En Rusia los barcos son mucho más baratos de construir porque todo cuesta menos. El proyecto 23560 contemplaba 1000M por un crucero de más de 15000 Tm, que seguro que al final sería más, eso sí. Lo que pasa es que ese proyecto era demasiado ambicioso y quizá Rusia tire más de destructores y fragatas de menor porte.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (14 Abr 2022)

No tengo ni idea de nada. dijo:


> De un canal de Telegram.:
> 
> El Pentágono:
> 
> ...



O sea que lo que le ha zumbado al Moskva es un Harpoon inglés, guiado por satélites USA y con apoyo de guerra electrónica israelí.

Y que pinta Europa en todo eso? Mecagondios!!!! Estos hijos de puta anglosionistas nos van a buscar la ruina.

A ver si Putin pone los huevos encima de la mesa y volatiliza Israel de una puta vez, luego Londres y lo que le quede que lo reparta de forma similar entre USA, Canadá, Australia y Nueva Zelanda.


----------



## SanRu (14 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> *Hace cuarenta años *Gran Bretaña aún fue capaz de ganar una guerra con cuatro barcos como quien dice.



He dicho "Si el barco estaba actualizado"........

Y he dicho "ahora entramos en una nueva era....."

Lo que pasó hace 40 años tiene la misma importancia que lo que pasó en el golfo de Lepanto en 1571 para lo que estoy yo diciendo...


----------



## crocodile (14 Abr 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> No saquemos las cosas de quicio.
> 
> ¿Recuerdas la guerra de las Malvinas? ¿Recuerdas el daño que le hicieron los Exocet franceses a los barcos ingleses y solo tenían seis?



Para ser justos Gran Bretaña operaba en Malvinas a 14.000 kms de sus bases mientras que Rusia está en casa con la base de Sebastopol a 100 kms, no es lo mismo.


----------



## dabuti (14 Abr 2022)

La farlopa que está de moda desde que han visto a Frijolito con Marcial Dorado.


----------



## Impresionante (14 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Para mi que sea un impacto de un torpedo o misil y conserve la flotabilidad...ademas de que se ha producido un importante incendio....
> 
> No se Rick...



Se ha hundido ya


----------



## Epicii (14 Abr 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> No saquemos las cosas de quicio.
> 
> ¿Recuerdas la guerra de las Malvinas? ¿Recuerdas el daño que le hicieron los Exocet franceses a los barcos ingleses y solo tenían seis?



Que armada se ha defendido exitosamente de misiles antibuques modernos? 

NINGUNA. 

La armada mas grande del mundo, la yanqui, solo hace guerra coloniales contra paises del 3er mundo...veremos si se mete con Iran


----------



## dabuti (14 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Los chinos como sigan así morirán de éxito
> 
> 
> 
> Literal


----------



## fulcrum29smt (14 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Quien no se consuela es porque no quiere, pero la realidad es la que es y si no vuelvan los TU-160 de forma inmediata los rusos habrán quedado como unos cagones. 7000 cabezas nucleares y que te troleen de esta manera, habiendo avanzado entre poco y nada en dos meses de invasión es hacer mucho el ridículo.



No creo que usen Tu-160 para bombardear nada, de esos tienen pocos aunque esten de nuevo produciendo nuevos aparatos. Pero esos los tienen guardaditos ahora mismo por si hay una guerra nuclear.

Si van a bombardear algo en plan salvaje usaran los Tu-22M3 Backfire que tienen capacidad de carga y alcance de sobra.


----------



## bigmaller (14 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> "nuestra hegemoinia"
> 
> la de quien ? eres norteamericano, judio ?
> 
> anda y vete a tomar por el culo hispanchito de los cojones



La hegemonia que me hace vivir como vivo. 

Tonto.


----------



## delhierro (14 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Yo no diría que ha perdido la disuasión maritima, ha perdido el barco más grande que tenía la flota del Mar Negro. Un barco no diseñado para mares escenarios como el Mar Negro sino para grandes mares como el Mediterraneo o Oceanos.
> 
> Mira el resto de la flota del Mar Negro, no pinta nada mal con los submarinos Kilo 636.3 , las 3 fragatas Admiral Grigorovich_, __2 Krivak ASW y una _Steregushchy, y un montón de corbetas muy modernas (Buyan M, Karakurt y Proyecto 22160) capaces de lanzar misiles de crucero Kalibr/Onix/Tsirkon.
> 
> Black Sea Fleet - Wikipedia



Los barcos grandes estan desapareciendo precisamente porque defenderlos de los misiles antibuque es imposible. Pero coño para eso hay barcos más pequeños. No se que cojones hacia ese buque a 60-80 km de una costa hostil, donde no hay ningun blanco vital, y que ademas se puede bombardear con misiles de más alcance. Es como cuando los yanquis se meten en el golfo persico con sus portaaviones una cagada, pero es que estos estan EN GUERRA.

Mucho me temo que el problema no es tecnico, es de concepto. GUERRA. Cuando el presidente se niega a llamar las cosas por su nombre, eso recorre la escala hasta el ultimo hombre. Los errores que los hay en esta guerra, parten de que los rusos creen que es una pequeña operación policial. En cuanto cruzaron la raya se enfrentan a toda la OTAN. Eso incluye la economia, los satelites, armas, sabotajes, sobornos TODO. Tomarselo como algo menor , es ponerselo facil a los otanicos.

No puede ser que captures la central nuclear, les regales la corriente que electrifica las vias, por donde llegan los refuerzos en tren, que cruzan los puentes intactos. Joder, así se hace todo complicadisimo. Parece de Gila el tema.


----------



## NoRTH (14 Abr 2022)

bueno el cocas sigue en KIev pasado de rosca
los rusos palmando equipos y personal 

y no si Susi tiene pensado hacer algo chuli este finde


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (14 Abr 2022)

*MENUDOS FUCKiNG HIJOS DE CHERNYAKHOVSKY SON LOS UCRARRAMBOS BUQUE ORCO A LA MIERDA 

ES MUCHA NUTRICION CON ESO COMO TODA LA PROXIMA SEMANA *


----------



## Guaguei (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Cui Bono (14 Abr 2022)

Cada vez que el oso abre su puta bocaza, hay que darle palazo. 

Ha empezado a meterse con Finlandia.. pues palazo en el lomo, que es lo único que entiende. Glu-glu y el mar Negro es de la OTAN, zape de ahí.


----------



## Michael_Knight (14 Abr 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> He dicho "Si el barco estaba actualizado"........
> 
> Y he dicho "ahora entramos en una nueva era....."
> 
> Lo que pasó hace 40 años tiene la misma importancia que lo que pasó en el golfo de Lepanto en 1571 para lo que estoy yo diciendo...



No te quito la razón, al contrario, hace cuarenta años es hace mucho tiempo, hoy mandando barcos no les valdría para ganar la guerra de las Malvinas.


----------



## bigmaller (14 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Quien no se consuela es porque no quiere, pero la realidad es la que es y si no vuelvan los TU-160 de forma inmediata los rusos habrán quedado como unos cagones. 7000 cabezas nucleares y que te troleen de esta manera, habiendo avanzado entre poco y nada en dos meses de invasión es hacer mucho el ridículo.



En las peliculas las cosas son asi. 

En la realidad no. Hay que tener en cuenta muchisimas cosas.

No hacer el ridículo no es un punto a favor para ganar una guerra. 
Haga lo que haga rusia, va a hacer el ridículo ( o va a hacer una salvajada) en los medios occidentales. 

Que más da el vector con el que ataques?

Es mejor atacar kiev con tu-160 que con tu-95?


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (14 Abr 2022)

*URGENTE - UNA FINTA HUNDE AL BUQUE MOSKVÁ *


----------



## frangelico (14 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> No creo que usen Tu-160 para bombardear nada, de esos tienen pocos aunque esten de nuevo produciendo nuevos aparatos. Pero esos los tienen guardaditos ahora mismo por si hay una guerra nuclear.
> 
> Si van a bombardear algo en plan salvaje usaran los Tu-22M3 Backfire que tienen capacidad de carga y alcance de sobra.



Y hasta quizá los Bear. Ese es mi avion favorito de todos los que han existido.


----------



## Epicii (14 Abr 2022)

A ver si los rusos se despiertan que estan en una guerra y hacen lo que deberian haber hecho desde el dia 1


----------



## Teuro (14 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¿Alguien se anima a buscar la fuente original con su VPN? De entrada, pinzas



Confirmado, está en el Pravda.

"
El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa explicó por qué no fue posible salvar el crucero "Moskva". El barco militar no tuvo tiempo de ser remolcado a un lugar seguro debido a los graves daños en el casco. "Durante el remolque del crucero Moskva al puerto de destino, debido a los daños en el casco recibidos durante el incendio por la detonación de municiones, el barco perdió estabilidad. En las condiciones de un mar tormentoso, el barco se hundió", citó Interfax. la agencia como diciendo. Anteriormente se informó que la tripulación del barco logró evacuar a otros barcos rusos en la Flota del Mar Negro. El crucero de misiles clase Slava Moskva se lanzó en 1979. El barco está equipado con misiles antibuque y otros misiles antiaéreos, torpedos y cañones. El crucero participó en una operación especial en Ucrania.
"


----------



## Remequilox (14 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Menos. En Rusia los barcos son mucho más baratos de construir porque todo cuesta menos. El proyecto 23560 contemplaba 1000M por un crucero de más de 15000 Tm, que seguro que al final sería más, eso sí. Lo que pasa es que ese proyecto era demasiado ambicioso y quizá Rusia tire más de destructores y fragatas de menor porte.



Ya se que es menos.
Mucho menos. 
Por dos razones. 
Una es que una vez reactivados los astilleros rusos, han demostrado ser eficientes y capaces, a unos costes muy razonables (antes en la época sovietica, se decidió que lo hiciesen en Ucrania, y al desmembrarse, se quedaron casi sin astilleros propios. Y durante el yeltsinato, no es que se pusiesen las pilas....)
Dos, una cosa es el precio de coste, y otra el de venta negociada con terceros países (que es el que consta en prensa). Cuando vendes a un tercero, algo de margen le metes.

Es más, entre el coste de actualización del crucero "ucraniano" viejo, o el coste de reposición por unidades nuevitas, tampoco había mucha diferencia.
Así que realmente en términos económicos, la pérdida (la necesidad de mayor gasto), es muy pequeña. Y en equivalentes "barriles de petróleo vendidos a India", realmente con 1 mes de producción ya está cubierto.
Otra cosa es el coste por no disponibilidad "ahora y durante meses/años" de ese navío.


----------



## kenny220 (14 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Confirmado, está en el Pravda.
> 
> "
> El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa explicó por qué no fue posible salvar el crucero "Moskva". El barco militar no tuvo tiempo de ser remolcado a un lugar seguro debido a los graves daños en el casco. "Durante el remolque del crucero Moskva al puerto de destino, debido a los daños en el casco recibidos durante el incendio por la detonación de municiones, el barco perdió estabilidad. En las condiciones de un mar tormentoso, el barco se hundió", citó Interfax. la agencia como diciendo. Anteriormente se informó que la tripulación del barco logró evacuar a otros barcos rusos en la Flota del Mar Negro. El crucero de misiles clase Slava Moskva se lanzó en 1979. El barco está equipado con misiles antibuque y otros misiles antiaéreos, torpedos y cañones. El crucero participó en una operación especial en Ucrania.
> "



*El crucero participó en una operación especial en Ucrania.*

Joder. Es ya reírse de sus propios muertos.


----------



## JoséBatallas (14 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los barcos grandes estan desapareciendo precisamente porque defenderlos de los misiles antibuque es imposible. Pero coño para eso hay barcos más pequeños. No se que cojones hacia ese buque a 60-80 km de una costa hostil, donde no hay ningun blanco vital, y que ademas se puede bombardear con misiles de más alcance. Es como cuando los yanquis se meten en el golfo persico con sus portaaviones una cagada, pero es que estos estan EN GUERRA.
> 
> Mucho me temo que el problema no es tecnico, es de concepto. GUERRA. Cuando el presidente se niega a llamar las cosas por su nombre, eso recorre la escala hasta el ultimo hombre. Los errores que los hay en esta guerra, parten de que los rusos creen que es una pequeña operación policial. En cuanto cruzaron la raya se enfrentan a toda la OTAN. Eso incluye la economia, los satelites, armas, sabotajes, sobornos TODO. Tomarselo como algo menor , es ponerselo facil a los otanicos.
> 
> No puede ser que captures la central nuclear, les regales la corriente que electrifica las vias, por donde llegan los refuerzos en tren, que cruzan los puentes intactos. Joder, así se hace todo complicadisimo. Parece de Gila el tema.



Algo como esto. Tecnología bestkoreana.

buque de alta velocidad SES (surface effect ships) de baja firma radárica y tecnología stealth, equipado con:

- cuatro misiles de crucero antibuque de especificaciones desconocidas

- dos cañones gatling de 30 mm 

- cuatro de 14,5 mm rotativos

- lanzador SAM séxtuple


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Abr 2022)

Apuesto que esta noche le vuelan en culo al cocainomano.


----------



## Magick (15 Abr 2022)

El gobernador de Odesa anuncio *ayer noche a las 21:31* que habian atacado el Moskva:

_"¡Confirmaron que el crucero de misiles "Moskva" hoy es el mismo día en que nuestros hombres de la frontera enviaron a las islas Zmіiny!
Los misiles "Neptuno" como si estuvieran de guardia en el Mar Negro, le dieron al barco ruso problemas aún más serios.
¡Gloria a Ucrania!"_



t.me/odeskaODA/424

La version oficial rusa dice que se produjo un incendio a las *2 de la madrugada.*
Creo que sequir hablando de un incidente está fuera de lugar.
A los rusos le han hundido el buque insignia de la flota del mar negro, esto no puede quedar sin respuesta.


----------



## crocodile (15 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Yo no diría que ha perdido la disuasión maritima, ha perdido el barco más grande que tenía la flota del Mar Negro. Un barco no diseñado para mares escenarios como el Mar Negro sino para grandes mares como el Mediterraneo o Oceanos.
> 
> Mira el resto de la flota del Mar Negro, no pinta nada mal con los submarinos Kilo 636.3 , las 3 fragatas Admiral Grigorovich_, __2 Krivak ASW y una _Steregushchy, y un montón de corbetas muy modernas (Buyan M, Karakurt y Proyecto 22160) capaces de lanzar misiles de crucero Kalibr/Onix/Tsirkon.
> 
> Black Sea Fleet - Wikipedia



Realmente no sé qué pintaba ahi ese barco teniendo buques más pequeños con lanzadores kalibr, debería estar en Sebastopol y no salir a mar abierto. En fin .


----------



## hartman (15 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Apuesto que esta noche le vuelan en culo al cocainomano.



si esta en polonia.


----------



## NS 4 (15 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Pues con todo el respeto, si tenemos en cuenta los resultados de Vox ese ultranacionalismo esta más en boga que nunca y coincido con Kelden, correr detrás de una bandera, sea la que sea al Españolito de a pie poco le sirve a efectos prácticos.



Pero si VOX no es mas que disidencia controlada...

No hay como la tactica del DIVIDE ET IMPERA...como entra la gente al trapo...

En serio pensais que ABASCAL O ESPINOSA DE LOS MONTEROS....tienen mas valores que el dinero y el poder???

Y que la gente que les vota son ultras??? Mas bien ignorantones de todos los pueblos de hispanistan.

Macho..van sacando marcas de tomate...y la gente venga a comprar las nuevas marcas a ver si dentro del bote hay...un tomate distinto.

Que cruda es la realidad.

Venga..cuando nos suba el moro parriba salimos de dudas.


----------



## Remequilox (15 Abr 2022)

Por supuesto.

Pero yo respondía al forero que ha preguntado por el equivalente de esta pérdida de material, expresada en unidades "barriles de petróleo vendidos a la India".

Si el otro forero hubiese preguntado respecto de equivalente en toneladas de níquel vendidas a China, pues me habría puesto y le habría respondido.


----------



## clapham5 (15 Abr 2022)

NADIE ...
Ni siquiera el clapham , que es un bicho SABE lo que pasa por la mente de " El Zar " Vladimirovich I aunque la admiracion ( declarada ) a su predecesor en el cargo , el Zar Pedro I ( el Grande ) deja claro cuales son las ambiciones de Putin
Es verdad que esta Guerra , sorry ...batalla por Ucrania esta siendo rara , rara , rara , pero El Zar sabe lo que hace .
El 11 de Julio de 2021 salieron a las calles miles de cubanos . El mundo entero puso sus ojos en Cuba .
El Plan era simple : mercenarios gusanos convocan a traves de las redes sociales estallidos supuestamente espontaneos .
Se corre el rumor y elementos vandalicos , delincuentes y demas escoria aprovechan el caos para salir a las calles ( y de paso destrozar mobiliario urbano , saquear tiendas , etc ) . Pensaron , oh ilusos de eux que Castro II y el presidente cubano morderian el anzuelo
Pero los dirigentes cubanos fueron mas listos . Prohibieron a la policia el uso de armas de fuego .
Con paciencia taoista la PNR hizo su trabajo ...pero no hubo represion . Luego , en dias posteriores , cientos de manifestantes fueron capturados acusados de delitos contra la propiedad , desacato ,etc . La sangre no corrio por las calles de Cuba .
El gobierno cubano aparentemente fue debil porque no reprimio , pero su debilidad desactivo a Occidente pues sin represion no hay justificacion para una intervencion militar ( el verdadero objetivo del estallido social )
Ahora en Cuba todo sigue igual , excepto por esos cientos de comemierdas que se pudriran en las carceles
La mano dura no siempre es la mas conveniente .


----------



## Tierra Azul (15 Abr 2022)

Coronel BañosdeATOCHA dijo:


> Exacto estimado y amado camarada Zhorkov. Han hundio un montón de chatarra mierdosa soviética y se creen que han hundido el puto Yamato estos muertos de hambre. Cuando hundáis un par de estos con vuestras pateras hablamos



a la puta nevera


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## bubibartra (15 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> El gobernador de Odesa anuncio *ayer noche a las 21:31* que habian atacado el Moskva:
> 
> _"¡Confirmaron que el crucero de misiles "Moskva" hoy es el mismo día en que nuestros hombres de la frontera enviaron a las islas Zmіiny!
> Los misiles "Neptuno" como si estuvieran de guardia en el Mar Negro, le dieron al barco ruso problemas aún más serios.
> ...



Pues no sé yo.odessa no era un objetivo prioritario ni a medio plazo, ahora sí va a serlo.si quieren tener movilidad asegurada por el mar negro van a ir a por Odessa si o si.

Mal negocio han hecho en esa ciudad.


----------



## El-Mano (15 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Para ser justos Gran Bretaña operaba en Malvinas a 14.000 kms de sus bases mientras que Rusia está en casa con la base de Sebastopol a 100 kms, no es lo mismo.



Tampoco los argentinos atacaban a 100km de su costa. Sin aviones de resbastecimiento no hubieran podido realizar varios de sus ataques.


----------



## El-Mano (15 Abr 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> bueno el cocas sigue en KIev pasado de rosca
> los rusos palmando equipos y personal
> 
> y no si Susi tiene pensado hacer algo chuli este finde



Por fin alguien le llama como yo al cocas... aunque reconozco que farlopesnky es mejor.


----------



## Teuro (15 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> ¿Estará relacionado con lo del canciller aleman? Rechazó su visita, algo muy, pero que muy feo hacerle eso a un aliado... De hecho los alemanes se quejaron por dejarlos en ridículo.



A Zelensky lo están convirtiendo en un mono de feria al que pasear por todos los parlamentos además de haberse convertido su sede presidencial posiblemente en la que más visitas de mandatarios extranjeros está teniendo en el mundo, es normal que por "problemas de ajenda" seleccione a los que considera de más calidad (Boris Johnson) y relege a los que van solo para hacerse la foto por motivos electorales o sean sospechosos de tener intereses comerciales con Rusia (Der Bundespräsident).

PD: El otro día leí un artículo donde dejaba a los de las "puertas giratorias" españolas como meros aprendices. Parece ser que "lo normal" en Austria es que un expolítico sea "enchuafo" en una empresa rusa tras finalizar su mandato.


----------



## Teuro (15 Abr 2022)

cobasy dijo:


> Lo sabremos pronto...si fue un misil tienen que sacar alguna imagen para vender la victoria...



Pocas fotos van a sacar de un barco hundido.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (15 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> En las peliculas las cosas son asi.
> 
> En la realidad no. Hay que tener en cuenta muchisimas cosas.
> 
> ...



No me vuelvas loco. El Moskva era un buque mítico. O Moscú venga su hundimiento con un buen golpe de efecto o Rusia habrá perdido su dignidad.

Este tipo de buques tienen identidad propia, no sólo para los rusos, sino para todos los aficionados al mundillo.


----------



## SanRu (15 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los barcos grandes estan desapareciendo precisamente porque defenderlos de los misiles antibuque es imposible. Pero coño para eso hay barcos más pequeños. No se que cojones hacia ese buque a 60-80 km de una costa hostil, donde no hay ningun blanco vital, y que ademas se puede bombardear con misiles de más alcance. Es como cuando los yanquis se meten en el golfo persico con sus portaaviones una cagada, pero es que estos estan EN GUERRA.
> 
> Mucho me temo que el problema no es tecnico, es de concepto. GUERRA. Cuando el presidente se niega a llamar las cosas por su nombre, eso recorre la escala hasta el ultimo hombre. Los errores que los hay en esta guerra, parten de que los rusos creen que es una pequeña operación policial. En cuanto cruzaron la raya se enfrentan a toda la OTAN. Eso incluye la economia, los satelites, armas, sabotajes, sobornos TODO. Tomarselo como algo menor , es ponerselo facil a los otanicos.
> 
> No puede ser que captures la central nuclear, les regales la corriente que electrifica las vias, por donde llegan los refuerzos en tren, que cruzan los puentes intactos. Joder, así se hace todo complicadisimo. Parece de Gila el tema.



tienes toda la razón y seguro que hay algo detrás para que se comporten así.

En mi humilde opinión, creo que Rusia sabe que esta guerra no es contra ella sino contra China y quizás tanto china como Rusia necesitan de más tiempo o de ir despacio por alguna razón que se me escapa.

Lo que tengo seguro es que para ir contra China primero debes anular a Rusia, porque de esa maneras eliminas al único proveedor de materias que pueden llegar a China por tierra y además, puedes que logres que los Chinos cometan el error de las potencias del eje en la 2GM de atacar ante la necesidad de obtener materias primas, lo que facilitaría las cosas a los EE.UU. No es lo mismo enfrentarse a China que luchar contra una China en guerra contra Rusia.


----------



## delhierro (15 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Realmente no sé qué pintaba ahi ese barco teniendo buques más pequeños con lanzadores kalibr, debería estar en Sebastopol y no salir a narcabierto. En fin .





JoséBatallas dijo:


> Algo como esto. Tecnología bestkoreana.
> 
> buque de alta velocidad SES (surface effect ships) de baja firma radárica y tecnología stealth, equipado con:
> 
> ...



Los rusos invierten en submarinos , y en corbetas que pueden lanzar kalib o Onyx. Deberian jubilar su portaaviones y se ahorrarian mantenimiento.

Ciertamente ese diseño Norcoreano es futurista. Gran poder de fuego, poca tripulación. Si pierdes alguno no es una tragedia nacional.


----------



## El-Mano (15 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Algo como esto. Tecnología bestkoreana.
> 
> buque de alta velocidad SES (surface effect ships) de baja firma radárica y tecnología stealth, equipado con:
> 
> ...



Son "patrulleras" supongo. Para defensa costera seria suficiente.


----------



## magufone (15 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> *MENUDOS FUCKiNG HIJOS DE CHERNYAKHOVSKY SON LOS UCRARRAMBOS BUQUE ORCO A LA MIERDA
> 
> ES MUCHA NUTRICION CON ESO COMO TODA LA PROXIMA SEMANA *



No esta mal si tuvieses 6 años...


----------



## frangelico (15 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A Zelensky lo están convirtiendo en un mono de feria al que pasear por todos los parlamentos además de haberse convertido su sede presidencial posiblemente en la que más visitas de mandatarios extranjeros está teniendo en el mundo, es normal que por "problemas de ajenda" seleccione a los que considera de más calidad (Boris Johnson) y relege a los que van solo para hacerse la foto por motivos electorales o sean sospechosos de tener intereses comerciales con Rusia (Der Bundespräsident).
> 
> PD: El otro día leí un artículo donde dejaba a los de las "puertas giratorias" españolas como meros aprendices. Parece ser que "lo normal" en Austria es que un expolítico sea "enchuafo" en una empresa rusa tras finalizar su mandato.



La expresión "revolving doors" o "portes tournantes" existe en todas partes porque es bastante habitual esa corrupción. En Usa lo gordo es entre gobierno de la Fed y finanzas y entre altos militares y los grandes fabricantes. Pero ni se inmutan ,al final todo eso se acaba aceptando como normal. Los españoles demasiadas veces creemos que lo nuestro es único y no.


----------



## Teuro (15 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Qué hará Sánchez?. Viene la tormenta perfecta: Se le está juntando un lengua de aire frío siberiano con una borrasca húmeda atlántica más una calima africana. Va a llover mierda a raudales para todos: Inflación + estancamiento/crisis económica + aumento de gastos + pérdida de la financiación del BCE + Subida de tipos de interes = 



Spoiler


----------



## Azrael_II (15 Abr 2022)

Daré mi cuñada opinión.

Todo lo que voy a decir es lo que creo que se puede hacer para evitar una guerra larga o mundial .

*La Guerra pasa a otro nivel *

Siempre que se pasa a otro nivel las reglas cambian y quien tiene victorias estratégicas puede ver si estatus revertido.

1. ¿Quién está ganando la guerra?.
Sin duda EEUU con sus lacayos en Europa y el perro Zelenski son capaces de sacrificar hasta el último de los ucranianos. Ya la cnn promociona que niñas se alisten al ejército.

EEUU está probando sus satélites, drones , oficiales de inteligencias y todo tipo de sistemas y armas en Ucrania. Toman nota.

Enfangan a Rusia y hunden Europa. Existo total.

2. Que victorias ha obtenido Ucrania: 
- Su presidente aunque no nos guste es decir la propaganda . Hay que sumar Bucha.
- Ha demostrado que los tanques son armas del pasado, con decenas de miles de armas anti tanque son cajas de pino que consumen mucho. Un vehículo civil con algo de protección puede sustituirlos.
- Secuestrar a parte de la población y que las bandas nazionalistas los aterroricen, sumado a las miles de armas hacen del país un Vietnam.
- El barco Moscow ha cambiado la guerra para siempre, no está solo, Rusia debe renovar su estrategia y otros países se preguntarán si están haciendo bien encargando barcos de enormes dimensiones.

3..Victorias rusas 
- Ha respondido a la agresión ucraniana de poner bases oficiales en Ucrania 
- Ha dividido Ucrania para siempre.
- Ha demostrado que puede invadir por múltiples flancos.
- Las tropas chechenas son de las mejores del mundo, poquísimos ejércitos podrían hacer lo de Mariúpol sin matar a decenas de miles de civiles.

Pero yo destacaría :
1. Toma de centrales nucleares. Es decir tomar puntos estratégicos. Eso es sorprendente desmiraliza al enemigo 

2. Mariúpol pero tiene que acabar ya y dar una solución. No es fácil 

3. Bombardeos a armas y depositos 

Pero destacaría por encima de todo (aunque es de antes)

4. Las Repúblicas del Donbass

5. La conquista de Crimea jugada maestra . Increíble 

Y más recientemente 

6. La destrucción de la base de mercenarios.

7. Los misiles kinZhal supersónicos


La propaganda a pesar de ir con pies de plomo está fallando y es necesaria, debe filtrar hasta vídeos de violaciones de los nazis incluso en la Deep web las violaciones de Tornado y asesinatos Aunque sea muy cruel duro y destruyen el alma . Evidentemente pixeladas las víctimas ni deben verse claramente.

Debe esperar a ver qué pasa en Francia y hay que hacer algo para que habrá Lepen, sacar algún trapo sucio

Militarmente;

- Debe realizar acciones sorprendentes . Después del hundimiento de Moscow debe aprovechar para atacar Kiev, algún búnker o incluso una base militar de la OTAN. Si, de la OTAN, al ser posible sin matar a nadie y solo destruir material o aviones . La amenaza nucleae siempre estará presente, no cambiaría nada y podrían decir que el barco lo hundió la OTAN . 

- Si los bombardeos a mercenarios desmoralizan igual en vez de conquistar basto territorio se debería center en eso


----------



## bigmaller (15 Abr 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *URGENTE - UNA FINTA HUNDE AL BUQUE MOSKVÁ *



Vivis de titulares... Y


Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No me vuelvas loco. El Moskva era un buque mítico. O Moscú venga su hundimiento con un buen golpe de efecto o Rusia habrá perdido su dignidad.
> 
> Este tipo de buques tienen identidad propia, no sólo para los rusos, sino para todos los aficionados al mundillo.



Russia no va a perder su dignidad por un barco. 

El moskva era un buque más. El golpe es gordo, pero puede que si los rusos consiguen sus objetivos, no haga falta una flota rusa como la actual en el Mar negro. pero repito, los generales no hacen las cosas para que los aficionados al mundillo se acuesten hoy, "ya!! Ahora mismo!!" Mas agusto a la cama sabiendo que russia vengará el ataque al Moskva. 

Lo que rusia ha hecho metiendo al mundo en este verenjenal son mas de un millon de Moskvas. 

Y ESO ES LO QUE NO VEN LOS AFICIONADOS AL MUNDILLO.


----------



## juanmanuel (15 Abr 2022)

Si Rusia tiene un plan, y yo creo que lo tiene, debe seguirlo firmemente, aunque pueda haber pequeñas adaptaciones.
Nada de entrar en modo a por todo, ni bombardear Kiev, ni Leopolis, ni arrasar lo que sea, si no esta dentro del plan.
Estableciendo nuevamente paralelo con el box, el rival que va perdiendo por puntos es el que sale en el ultimo round a todo o nada, al golpe por golpe, porque no tiene nada que perder. El que va ganando, que va demoliendo al enemigo round atras de round, es el que debe mantener la estrategia hasta el final, si le esta dando resultados.
Sabemos que los siguientes puntos son: 1-demolicion del Azov en Mariupol (todavia va a llevar unos dias) , 2-demolicion del nucleo duro del ejercito ucraniano en la bolsa del Donbass (eso va a llevar un poco mas), 3-liberacion de Jarcov y todo el resto del este (algunos meses mas), 4-liberacion de Dinopetrosk y Odessa, 5-toma de todas las centrales nucleares.
A partir de ahi no se hasta donde piensa llegar. Pero con seguridad eso va a llevar algunos meses.
Ademas deben haber contratiempos y derrotas. Asi que nadie debe entrar en desesperacion.


----------



## Impresionante (15 Abr 2022)

juanmanuel dijo:


> Si Rusia tiene un plan, y yo creo que lo tiene,



Hasta aquí leo y al ignore


----------



## Botones Sacarino (15 Abr 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> Pues no sé yo.odessa no era un objetivo prioritario ni a medio plazo, ahora sí va a serlo.si quieren tener movilidad asegurada por el mar negro van a ir a por Odessa si o si.
> 
> Mal negocio han hecho en esa ciudad.




Si tal vez sea así, pero visto lo de Kiev y Mariupol van a hacer falta 10 Rusias para tomar Odessa, han tenido 2 meses para fortificar todo lo habido y por haber, lo unico que pueden hacer es bombardear, tomar eso les queda muy grande.


----------



## crocodile (15 Abr 2022)

Vamos a ver realmente la operación empezó mal con los paracaidistas en Gostomel puesto que para una operación similar lo normal hubiera sido enviar el tripke o el cuádruple de paracaidistas, se está haciendo esta operación con un número de tropas limitado , por supuesto que Rusia no puede enviar toda su fuerza puesto que tiene que tener una retaguardia en previsión de que los satánicos ataquen pero creo yo que lo que se ha dicho ya por muchos expertos rusos y otánicos de unos 100000 hombres más y su equipo correspondiente adicional, el tema del Moskva ha sido otro desastre, un buque ya con un diseño antiguo aunque tuviera un armamento potente pero no sé a cuento de que ese barco estaba ahí cuando tienen submarinos , corbetas , fragatas mucho más eficientes , así que siento decirlo pero me está decepcionando mucho la estrategia militar rusa y o se ponen las pilas o esto se va a complicar bastante de hecho los otánicos al principio si os acordáis no se atrevían a mandar armamento directamente , ahora cada vez están mandando más armas sin ningún tipo de cortapisas, en resumen le están perdiendo el respeto a los rusos y con esto del barco pues se lo van a perder aún más así que o Rusia entra machacando todas las infraestructuras de Ucrania dejando el país ciego y poniendo las pelotas en la mesa o esto se le va a ir de las manos al Kremlin.


----------



## frangelico (15 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No me vuelvas loco. El Moskva era un buque mítico. O Moscú venga su hundimiento con un buen golpe de efecto o Rusia habrá perdido su dignidad.
> 
> Este tipo de buques tienen identidad propia, no sólo para los rusos, sino para todos los aficionados al mundillo.



Es que además el nombre.... es como cuando los alemanes hicieron el acorazado de bolsillo "Deutschland", imagínate que en el Río de la Plata les hubieran hunddo ese en lugar del Graf von Spee. La respuesta , debería ser hundir Kiev?


----------



## Sinjar (15 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Gracias Sanchez. Mi entorno de esto no sabe nada. Es acojonante lo aborregada y subnormal que esta la sociedad.


----------



## Bishop (15 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> O sea que lo que le ha zumbado al Moskva es un Harpoon inglés, guiado por satélites USA y con apoyo de guerra electrónica israelí.
> 
> Y que pinta Europa en todo eso? Mecagondios!!!! Estos hijos de puta anglosionistas nos van a buscar la ruina.
> 
> A ver si Putin pone los huevos encima de la mesa y volatiliza Israel de una puta vez, luego Londres y lo que le quede que lo reparta de forma similar entre USA, Canadá, Australia y Nueva Zelanda.



Si no fuera por unos hilillos de radioactividad que quedarían, no sería mal plan...


----------



## Teuro (15 Abr 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Cuando esta mañana al despertar lo he leído he sentido una alegría inmensa.
> 
> Si el barco estaba actualizado y aun así lo han hundido significa que el poderío naval ha pasado a la Historia, y eso, a quien más daño le va a hacer es a los EEUU, que viven en su isla, proyectando la guerra gracias a sus portaviones.
> 
> Antes los barcos necesitaban embestir (época clásica y medieval). Luego verse de cerca (era romántica). Luego verse de lejos (la era de los acorazados) para finalmente ni verse (época de los portaviones). Ahora entramos en una nueva era, la de que no habrá buques de guerras.



Pero es que con los drones tampoco habrán aviones: Son más pequeños, te ahorras espacio y sistemas porque no hay que hacer un habitáculo con condiciones especiales de presión y temperatura para que sobreviva un ser vivo que además querrá hacer pipi y popo si el viaje es largo, y por supuesto, no se fatiga tras 20 horas ininterrumpidas de vuelo.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (15 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> En las peliculas las cosas son asi.
> 
> En la realidad no. Hay que tener en cuenta muchisimas cosas.
> 
> ...



Importa porque esos 2 bombarderos que comentas son del tipo estratégico y en principio ni los Tu-95 ni los Tu-160 estan para cargar bombas sino misiles de crucero Kh-102 (variante con carga nuclear) en su cargador tipo revolver.

El misil ruso stealth J-101 al detalle (actualizado)

Además no sería buena idea enviar a los Tu-95 para esa misión dado que ni se entrena, y a saber si tienen equipos para eso.

En el caso de los Tu-160 el problema es que solo tienen 16 unidades. Cuando cayó la Unión Soviética se habían producido 36 y los heredó Ucrania al estar basados en la base de Pryluky. Rusia intentó comprarlos todos pero solo se pudo hacer con 16, pagó su deuda a Ucrania con gas y petróleo, pero hubo presiones de EEUU y dinero de por medio para que el resto fueran destruidos.







Hace ahora 1-2 años se tomó la decisión de volver a poner en producción una variante actualizada, el Tu-160M2 del cual esperan comprar alrededor de 50 y que serán los que sustituyan a los Tu-95 (aviones que el más joven es de 1985).

Tupolev ha finalizado ya la fase de diseño del nuevo PAK-DA, un bombardero estratégico Stealth tipo ala volante, se esperan las primeras unidades operativas en el 2027-2030.


----------



## SanRu (15 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Pero es que con los drones tampoco habrán aviones: Son más pequeños, te ahorras espacio y sistemas porque no hay que hacer un habitáculo con condiciones especiales de presión y temperatura para que sobreviva un ser vivo que además querrá hacer pipi y popo si el viaje es largo, y por supuesto, no se fatiga tras 20 horas ininterrumpidas de vuelo.



Ni tanques, ni barcos ni aviones....


----------



## Teuro (15 Abr 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Y al final de la guerra de las Malvinas, ¿quién venció?



Técnicamente en tablas: Vuelta al "status quo" inicial. Es lo que Ucrania y la OTAN quieren para esta guerra, pero claro, para el atacante es una derrota sin paliativos.


----------



## magufone (15 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No me vuelvas loco. El Moskva era un buque mítico. O Moscú venga su hundimiento con un buen golpe de efecto o Rusia habrá perdido su dignidad.
> 
> Este tipo de buques tienen identidad propia, no sólo para los rusos, sino para todos los aficionados al mundillo.



El Moskva mitiquisimo era éste:






Como han ido rebautizando muchos buques... el que se ha hundido hoy era originalmete el _Slava_


----------



## Michael_Knight (15 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Vivis de titulares... Y
> 
> Russia no va a perder su dignidad por un barco.
> 
> ...



Un buque más no es, además si se ha hundido con toda la tripulación sería un golpe muy, muy gordo, había 500 hombres a bordo.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (15 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Russia no va a perder su dignidad por un barco.
> 
> El moskva era un buque más. El golpe es gordo, pero puede que si los rusos consiguen sus objetivos, no haga falta una flota rusa como la actual en el Mar negro. pero repito, los generales no hacen las cosas para que los aficionados al mundillo se acuesten hoy, "ya!! Ahora mismo!!" Mas agusto a la cama sabiendo que russia vengará el ataque al Moskva.
> 
> ...



En realidad será sustituido por el Admiral Najimov de la clase kirov, pero ello no quita para que el Moskva merezca una despedida como Dios manda.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (15 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1025585
> Ver archivo adjunto 1025586
> 
> Y hasta quizá los Bear. Ese es mi avion favorito de todos los que han existido.




A mi también me gusta, es un clásico pero no creo los usen para tirar bombas tontas. Para lanzar misiles de crucero si es posible.


----------



## crocodile (15 Abr 2022)

La empresa EA SPORTS elimina a todos los equipos y jugadores Rusos de sus videojuegos.
Puede parecer una chorrada pero es síntoma de la rusofobia enfermiza en todo el mundo, a Rusia no le interesa que dure la guerra aunque a juzgar como llevan la estrategia o no tienen prisa o están improvisando


----------



## juanmanuel (15 Abr 2022)

Lei varias veces que era un gran negocio para occidente meterle no se cuanto armamento a Ucrania. Sera asi en caso de que el pais continue existiendo en su molde actual, y eso si consigue pagar algo de lo que le den.
En caso de que el estado ucraniano futuro no se identifique con el actual, o que no exista un estado que se torne heredero legal del actual no habra ningun negocio porque nada podra ser cobrado, ni siquiera la actual deuda ucraniana que debe andar por los 60 mil millones.
Las industrias de armamentos ganaran, pero a costa de los estados occidentales. No va a haber ganacia real.
Para eso que fabriquen armamento y lo tiren al mar.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Abr 2022)

hay que cerrar las embajadas rusas








EEUU acusó de conspiración a un legislador ruso del partido de Putin y a dos asesores


Los tres hombres siguen prófugos y enfrentan cargos por conspirar para que un ciudadano estadounidense actúe como agente ilegal del gobierno ruso en el país




www.infobae.com


----------



## frangelico (15 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> El Moskva mitiquisimo era éste:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En la novela "Firefox", no es uno de estos dos el que en el Ártico manda sus Kamov a la caza del avión cuando aterriza en el hielo ?


----------



## fulcrum29smt (15 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> El Moskva mitiquisimo era éste:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, la puta manía de quitarles sus nombres Soviéticos.


----------



## Minsky Moment (15 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> A ver si los rusos se despiertan que estan en una guerra y hacen lo que deberian haber hecho desde el dia 1





_Pueden caer pepinos como panes esta noche.

Escribir, por ejemplo: "La noche está estrellada,

y tiritan, azules, los astros, a lo lejos".

El viento de la noche gira en el cielo y canta.

Pueden caer pepinos como panes esta noche._

...


----------



## Teuro (15 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Israel pasito a pasito
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Supongo que eso que antidron también será anti avión, puesto que el dron es algo más pequeño que un avión. De todas formas no descartes drones hipersónicos o como insectos o enjambres de drones, o subo la apuesta a CiFi: minidrones que se combinan. El Barco no se hubiera hundido con ese sistema de reparación ...



Spoiler


----------



## bigmaller (15 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Importa porque esos 2 bombarderos que comentas son del tipo estratégico y en principio ni los Tu-95 ni los Tu-160 estan para cargar bombas sino misiles de crucero Kh-102 (variante con carga nuclear) en su cargador tipo revolver.
> 
> El misil ruso stealth J-101 al detalle (actualizado)
> 
> ...



Por eso lo digo. 
Parece que alguno necesita un titular, para dormir tranquilo. Si hoy te han jodido un barco, te jodes. Te la comes con patatas y mañana, cuando despiertes y se te baje la mala ostia, racapacitas y decides. 

Perder ese barco no tiene porque condicioonar nada en la guerra mas que te quedas a lo mejor sin un vector de lanzamiento de misisiles, que no siquiera sé si los lanzaba.


----------



## Honkler (15 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> La empresa EA SPORTS elimina a todos los equipos y jugadores Rusos de sus videojuegos.
> Puede parecer una chorrada pero es síntoma de la rusofobia enfermiza en todo el mundo, a Rusia no le interesa que dure la guerra aunque a juzgar como llevan la estrategia o no tienen prisa o están improvisando



La moda progre y NWO de la cancelación (odio esa puta palabreja). O estás con ellos y obedeces, o te quedas fuera. Fascismo del bueno, eco friendly, inclusivo y resiliente. Esto se parece cada vez más a 1984.


----------



## Billy Ray (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## stuka (15 Abr 2022)

El gordaco macarra –tercera generación- ahí to chulo en camisa veraniega junto a militares de uniforme.

Podría ser como el mafioso Gil en la sauna de Marbella.

República bananera sin bananas.

LAMENTABLE


----------



## fulcrum29smt (15 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Por eso lo digo.
> Parece que alguno necesita un titular, para dormir tranquilo. Si hoy te han jodido un barco, te jodes. Te la comes con patatas y mañana, cuando despiertes y se te baje la mala ostia, racapacitas y decides.
> 
> Perder ese barco no tiene porque condicioonar nada en la guerra mas que te quedas a lo mejor sin un vector de lanzamiento de misisiles, que no siquiera sé si los lanzaba.



Como he comentado anteriormente antibuque y de defensa aérea, de crucero no tenía.


----------



## Azrael_II (15 Abr 2022)

Yo esperaría a las elecciones francesas. No respondería antes... vosotros?


----------



## magufone (15 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> En la novela "Firefox", no es uno de estos dos el que en el Ártico manda sus Kamov a la caza del avión cuando aterriza en el hielo ?



Si, tenian 2, el Moskva y el Leningrad


----------



## Teuro (15 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Falta que haya ese momento Sputnik con los antiaéreos y podríamos abaratar mucho la guerra en el futuro. Los militares salen caros vivos y aún más muertos. Si además les da por usar escudos humanos y demás cosas que estamos viendo, imponen costes humanos inaceptables. Una guerra limpia a misilazos y laserazos cuando se pueda no estaría mal.



El problema de las guerras del futuro, sin son totalmente computerizadas, es que se sabrá quien ha ganado antes de pegar un solo tiro. El problema de los seres humanos es su incapacidad manifiesta para ponerse de acuerdo en algo mediatne la comunicación, cosa que al final lleva a las manos. Pues bien, las maquinitas es justo lo contrario, antes de llegar a las manos deben de ponerse tan de acuerdo que no hay lugar a sorpresas y cada una de ellas saben quien va a ganar con toda probabilidad.


----------



## bigmaller (15 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Un buque más no es, además si se ha hundido con toda la tripulación sería un golpe muy, muy gordo, había 500 hombres a bordo.



Si ha sido ataque con misil habran muerto unos 50-70 marinos. 

Y el golpe es gordo pero sí es un buque mas. Es un producto sovietico con pocas modernizaciones y en una flota "de bajura".


----------



## Elimina (15 Abr 2022)

stuka dijo:


> El gordaco macarra –tercera generación- ahí to chulo en camisa veraniega junto a militares de uniforme.
> 
> Podría ser como el mafioso Gil en la sauna de Marbella.
> 
> ...



...y este es el líder que las ve venir


----------



## Billy Ray (15 Abr 2022)

_Andrei Martyanov en el Moskva: "... si es cierto, esto me entristece, es/era un barco bastante hermoso. También observo el desempeño 'excelente' de las operaciones de información del Ministerio de Defensa ruso. ¿Cuándo se tomarán en serio los rusos la guerra de la información? 

_

Y la otra guerra tambien deben de tomarla en serio, no solo la de la información.


----------



## Kreonte (15 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A Zelensky lo están convirtiendo en un mono de feria al que pasear por todos los parlamentos además de haberse convertido su sede presidencial posiblemente en la que más visitas de mandatarios extranjeros está teniendo en el mundo, es normal que por "problemas de ajenda" seleccione a los que considera de más calidad (Boris Johnson) y relege a los que van solo para hacerse la foto por motivos electorales o sean sospechosos de tener intereses comerciales con Rusia (Der Bundespräsident).
> 
> PD: El otro día leí un artículo donde dejaba a los de las "puertas giratorias" españolas como meros aprendices. Parece ser que "lo normal" en Austria es que un expolítico sea "enchuafo" en una empresa rusa tras finalizar su mandato.



Es un payaso. No ha sabido medir bien sus palabras y esos ataques a Alemania le deberían pasar factura. Ni él, ni USA van a torear a Alemania, que sabe que tras la de Ucrania se esconde y desarrolla una guerra mundial ECONÓMICA, y ahí no hay bandos. Es un todos contra todos. 

Qué se joda.


----------



## Azrael_II (15 Abr 2022)

Algo pasa en kiev


----------



## Teuro (15 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Que armada se ha defendido exitosamente de misiles antibuques modernos?
> 
> NINGUNA.
> 
> La armada mas grande del mundo, la yanqui, solo hace guerra coloniales contra paises del 3er mundo...veremos si se mete con Iran



Visto lo visto en el Pentágono deben de estar haciendo horas extras tras lo que se está viendo en esta "guerra moderna". Todo está cambiando a velocidad de vértigo, los tanques, los barcos, los aviones. Esto es como el fútbol, que ya no hay rival fácil.


----------



## frangelico (15 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Si, tenian 2, el Moskva y el Leningrad



Acabo de ver que la peli tiene ya 40 años y la novela 45. Recuerdo haber visto la película de niño pero pensaba que era algún año menos vieja.


----------



## Sinjar (15 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Un buque más no es, además si se ha hundido con toda la tripulación sería un golpe muy, muy gordo, había 500 hombres a bordo.



Fue evacuado.


----------



## ccartech (15 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Los misiles antibuque son prácticamente imparables. Dudo que un portaviones de EEUU pudieran enfrentar a los modernos misiles. Al menos jamás lo ha demostrado en combate en ninguna guerra.
> Los misiles antibuque no son misiles balsiticos, el tiempo de respuesta es de segundos, y si fallas estas muerto...



Ganan los misiles por saturacion.
Si le tiras 1 puede que lo ataje pero si le tiran una partida de 50 a una flota olvidate, se arma un desparramo que mamita.

Las flotas son altamente vulnerables si enfrentan a una potencia.
Si atacan a Irak o Afganistán, y ahí si, la flota es la vedete.
Aclaro que en Malvinas no fueron solo misiles. 
Fueron caza bombarderos los que hicieron mayor daño. 
Y el submarino era viejo, también ataco a la flota y fallo.
Pagaron el precio pero es posible.


----------



## Sinjar (15 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> La empresa EA SPORTS elimina a todos los equipos y jugadores Rusos de sus videojuegos.
> Puede parecer una chorrada pero es síntoma de la rusofobia enfermiza en todo el mundo, a Rusia no le interesa que dure la guerra aunque a juzgar como llevan la estrategia o no tienen prisa o están improvisando



eFootball 2022. Sin censura, mas simulador y gratis.


----------



## Magick (15 Abr 2022)

¿Donde irá a estas horas?











Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map | Flightradar24


View flight SUM9623 from Moscow to Norilsk on Flightradar24




www.flightradar24.com


----------



## Teuro (15 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los barcos grandes estan desapareciendo precisamente porque defenderlos de los misiles antibuque es imposible. Pero coño para eso hay barcos más pequeños. No se que cojones hacia ese buque a 60-80 km de una costa hostil, donde no hay ningun blanco vital, y que ademas se puede bombardear con misiles de más alcance. Es como cuando los yanquis se meten en el golfo persico con sus portaaviones una cagada, pero es que estos estan EN GUERRA.
> 
> Mucho me temo que el problema no es tecnico, es de concepto. GUERRA. Cuando el presidente se niega a llamar las cosas por su nombre, eso recorre la escala hasta el ultimo hombre. Los errores que los hay en esta guerra, parten de que los rusos creen que es una pequeña operación policial. En cuanto cruzaron la raya se enfrentan a toda la OTAN. Eso incluye la economia, los satelites, armas, sabotajes, sobornos TODO. Tomarselo como algo menor , es ponerselo facil a los otanicos.
> 
> No puede ser que captures la central nuclear, les regales la corriente que electrifica las vias, por donde llegan los refuerzos en tren, que cruzan los puentes intactos. Joder, así se hace todo complicadisimo. Parece de Gila el tema.



Es el relato, si Rusia llama Guerra a lo que ellos laman "operación especial" es asumir que ellos son los agresores, es decir, los malos. Es como en un juicio de violación, el violador llamará "encuentro sexual" o cualqueir otro eufemismo, pero jamás dirá delante del juez que tomo parte en la violación.

En Ucrania podrían poder a llamar esta guerra como la "Guerra de Independencia de Ucrania".


----------



## Leros (15 Abr 2022)

No se la fiabilidad de esta cuenta pero...

(6) Alexander Bunin en Twitter: "‼В Киеве слышны взрывы в районе правительственного квартала, Министерства обороны и СБУ https://t.co/vptJJ0QLaw" / Twitter


----------



## Teuro (15 Abr 2022)

Nos ha dejado a medio del orgasmo al no nombrar el principal gasto de un país: F U N C I O N A R I O S.


----------



## bigmaller (15 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Andrei Martyanov en el Moskva: "... si es cierto, esto me entristece, es/era un barco bastante hermoso. También observo el desempeño 'excelente' de las operaciones de información del Ministerio de Defensa ruso. ¿Cuándo se tomarán en serio los rusos la guerra de la información?
> 
> _
> 
> Y la otra guerra tambien deben de tomarla en serio, no solo la de la información.



Martianov vive en USA..... 


A todos nos gusta las peliculas y todos queremos que nos cuenten lo que queremos oir en una bonita pelicula. Pero eso solo sucede en Occidente, donde la propaganda y la distopía llevan decenios en funcionamiento. Para los que vivimos en este mundo de fantasia pero vemos entre bambalinas el mundo real se nos hace dificil. 

Que remos nuestras peliculas de hollywood donde nos cuenten nuestras verdades.... Con actores y actrices.... Queremos que a putin lo represente un actorazo del copon que lo ponga en un pedestal...y eso no va a pasar nunca. 

En su partida siempre vamos a tener las cartas malas..


----------



## Billy Ray (15 Abr 2022)

_Según los informes, el personal militar ucraniano vendió un vehículo blindado y armas antitanque occidentales a las milicias de la RPD cerca de Snigirevka, región de Mykolaiv. Aparentemente no es un intercambio tan poco común._



Los ucranianos les venden el armamento y los vehículos al enemigo, Zelensky no paga a sus tropas, se lo gasta todo en coca.


----------



## thanos2 (15 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A Zelensky lo están convirtiendo en un mono de feria al que pasear por todos los parlamentos además de haberse convertido su sede presidencial posiblemente en la que más visitas de mandatarios extranjeros está teniendo en el mundo, es normal que por "problemas de ajenda" seleccione a los que considera de más calidad (Boris Johnson) y relege a los que van solo para hacerse la foto por motivos electorales o sean sospechosos de tener intereses comerciales con Rusia (Der Bundespräsident).
> 
> PD: El otro día leí un artículo donde dejaba a los de las "puertas giratorias" españolas como meros aprendices. Parece ser que "lo normal" en Austria es que un expolítico sea "enchuafo" en una empresa rusa tras finalizar su mandato.



A quien se le está perdiendo el respeto es a los parlamentos y gobiernos europeos. La manipulación es tan burda y tenemos algo de nociones de historia como para saber que se está en una fase de propaganda total. Me avergüenza que los políticos españoles aplaudiesen al líder de milicias armadas nazis, al presidente de un país que promociona en el poder a líderes nazis. Me avergüenza que se haya cometido el error histórico de darle voz en el parlamento español. Creo que esto ya ha terminado de tirar por tierra la poca vergüenza que le quedaban a las instituciones. 

Huele al enaltecimiento de Hitler que muchos países hicieron. Y estos políticos de mierda que nos han tocado van a conseguir que la población lo acabemos pagando muy muy caro.


----------



## frangelico (15 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> ¿Donde irá a estas horas?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1025619
> 
> ...



Norilsk es el Ártico . Ahí se produce una parte enorme de todo el níquel del mundo. A saber si hay alguna cosa rara por ahí.


----------



## Azrael_II (15 Abr 2022)

Leros dijo:


> No se la fiabilidad de esta cuenta pero...
> 
> (6) Alexander Bunin en Twitter: "‼В Киеве слышны взрывы в районе правительственного квартала, Министерства обороны и СБУ https://t.co/vptJJ0QLaw" / Twitter



Bienvenidos a la era de la información...

Censurada 
Pixelada


----------



## España1 (15 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Y esto?


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (15 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> No esta mal si tuvieses 6 años...



Joder puedo ser pacoanalistademierda pero tan malo no soy yo fui uno de los pocos que dijo en el tema que esto podía pasar a ser una guerra de desgaste prolongada o no es así @arriondas @capitán almeida @Buxido 






La wuerra tiene una complejidad tremenda no es solo armas y equipamiento


----------



## Trajanillo (15 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> La empresa EA SPORTS elimina a todos los equipos y jugadores Rusos de sus videojuegos.
> Puede parecer una chorrada pero es síntoma de la rusofobia enfermiza en todo el mundo, a Rusia no le interesa que dure la guerra aunque a juzgar como llevan la estrategia o no tienen prisa o están improvisando



Esto no lo he visto en mi vida, este ensañamiento es insano para la democracia


----------



## Plutarko (15 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Bienvenidos a la era de la información...
> 
> Censurada
> Pixelada



Hombre, lo normal en una guerra es no dar información al enemigo sobre la eficacia de sus ataques.
Lo que pasa es que nos hemos acostumbrado a la guerra "en la tele" pero eso solo vale cuando el que da la noticia va ganando. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Teuro (15 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los rusos invierten en submarinos , y en corbetas que pueden lanzar kalib o Onyx. Deberian jubilar su portaaviones y se ahorrarian mantenimiento.
> 
> Ciertamente ese diseño Norcoreano es futurista. Gran poder de fuego, poca tripulación. Si pierdes alguno no es una tragedia nacional.



Según tengo entendido los que tiene barcos sobrecargados de toda clase de aparatejos y con poca tripulación son los japos, que parece ser que están más cerca de ser transformers que barcos.


----------



## Alvin Red (15 Abr 2022)

Van bien los lituanos inflación al 14% en Marzo



https://commonslibrary.parliament.uk/research-briefings/sn02794/


----------



## crocodile (15 Abr 2022)

Leros dijo:


> No se la fiabilidad de esta cuenta pero...
> 
> (6) Alexander Bunin en Twitter: "‼В Киеве слышны взрывы в районе правительственного квартала, Министерства обороны и СБУ https://t.co/vptJJ0QLaw" / Twitter



Parece que es cierto


----------



## Azrael_II (15 Abr 2022)

A este paso habrá que utilizar la opción Zelenski...


----------



## keylargof (15 Abr 2022)

Hola llevo fuera unos días y estoy desconectado. Sabéis si el Movska está ya a punto de atacar Odessa? Ya debe quedar poco, vais a flipar los putos otanistas


----------



## JAGGER (15 Abr 2022)

Mr President planea viaje a Kiev.


----------



## crocodile (15 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Esto no lo he visto en mi vida, este ensañamiento es insano para la democracia



Pues por eso mismo Putiniano debe dejarse ya de miramientos joder, van a por Rusia y los rusos, que actúe coño !!


----------



## jurbu (15 Abr 2022)

Una pequeña colaboración. Vuelos de reconocimiento del avión británico RC-135 y unos 10 UAV estadounidenses Global Hawk que despegaron de la isla de Sicilia el día 12.

Curioso que el día del ataque no hay datos disponibles de estos aparatos.


----------



## El-Mano (15 Abr 2022)

Se registran fuertes explosiones en Kiev


En la capital de Ucrania se activaron los sistemas de defensa aérea, según reportes.




actualidad.rt.com





Hay un vídeo de cómo pasa un misil (posiblemente) antes de impactar, pero por Telegram.

Creo que en este enlace Реальный Киев | Новости Украина


----------



## ccartech (15 Abr 2022)

Gran incendio de nuevo en Belgorod, Rusia. Las autoridades locales instan a la calma y dicen que todo está bajo control


----------



## Magick (15 Abr 2022)

t.me/boris_rozhin/42430


----------



## crocodile (15 Abr 2022)

Con pinzas.

Se reportan bombardeos masivos en Kharkov, como nunca antes desde el inicio de la operación.

La ciudad esta a oscuras.

Veremos si se confirma o no


----------



## JAGGER (15 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No me vuelvas loco. El Moskva era un buque mítico. O Moscú venga su hundimiento con un buen golpe de efecto o Rusia habrá perdido su dignidad.
> 
> Este tipo de buques tienen identidad propia, no sólo para los rusos, sino para todos los aficionados al mundillo.



Bueno, ayer bombardearon un parque de diversiones infantil.
Eso a los chuparusos los deja a gusto.


----------



## Leros (15 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Con pinzas.
> 
> Se reportan bombardeos masivos en Kharkov, como nunca antes desde el inicio de la operación
> 
> Veremos si se confirma o no



Creo que Rusia ahora se ha cabreado de verdad


----------



## ccartech (15 Abr 2022)

También en Kharkov se están reportando intensos ataques


----------



## ccartech (15 Abr 2022)

Informan que acaban de sentir al menos seis explosiones en Kiev. Parte de la ciudad sin electricidad


----------



## Teuro (15 Abr 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Ni tanques, ni barcos ni aviones....



... ni soldados.


----------



## Seronoser (15 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No me vuelvas loco. El Moskva era un buque mítico. O Moscú venga su hundimiento con un buen golpe de efecto o Rusia habrá perdido su dignidad.
> 
> Este tipo de buques tienen identidad propia, no sólo para los rusos, sino para todos los aficionados al mundillo.



Os ponéis nerviosos por nada.
Rusia perderá este barco y perderá aviones y morirán 20.000 soldados. O más.

Rusia piensa en el medio y largo plazo SIEMPRE. Esto no es un partido de Champions que dura una semana.

Llegado el momento hará lo que tenga que hacer, pero de momento sigue con su operación militar; perder un barco de 40 años no va a cambiar la estrategia, sobre todo si ha sido un accidente y una avería.

Teneis que dosificaros, o el invierno que viene no estaréis vivos para seguir comentando el hilo


----------



## hartman (15 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> ... ni soldados.



solo hay que ir a la guerra con robocs malvados del siglo XXI.


----------



## keylargof (15 Abr 2022)

Leros dijo:


> Creo que Rusia ahora se ha cabreado de verdad



Ahora vienen ya los cyborgs?


----------



## Billy Ray (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Teuro (15 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Un buque más no es, además si se ha hundido con toda la tripulación sería un golpe muy, muy gordo, había 500 hombres a bordo.



No lo creo, si hubiera así así ya habría la cabeza de algún general ruso clavada en una pica en las puertas del estado mayor ruso.


----------



## NPI (15 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Van bien los lituanos inflación al 14% en Marzo
> 
> 
> 
> https://commonslibrary.parliament.uk/research-briefings/sn02794/



@Alvin Red te corrijo


> Lituania tuvo la tasa de inflación más alta de la UE en febrero (14,0%).



DeepL


> La inflación en la UE puede compararse con el Índice Armonizado de Precios de Consumo (IAPC) estándar o el IPC, como se conoce en el Reino Unido.
> 
> La inflación en el Reino Unido, medida por el IPC, fue del 7,0% hasta marzo, frente al 6,2% de febrero. Se trata de la tasa de inflación del IPC más alta desde que se iniciaron los registros en 1997. Las cifras modelizadas indican que se trata de la mayor tasa de inflación desde marzo de 1992. La inflación fue del 0,4% en febrero de 2021.
> 
> ...


----------



## kelden (15 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> ... ni soldados.



Entonces no es guerra .... que jueguen al Fornite ....


----------



## Malevich (15 Abr 2022)

Pues eso está al oeste, cerca de Rumanía.


----------



## cienaga (15 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Ganan los misiles por saturacion.
> Si le tiras 1 puede que lo ataje pero si le tiran una partida de 50 a una flota olvidate, se arma un desparramo que mamita.
> 
> Las flotas son altamente vulnerables si enfrentan a una potencia.
> ...



Para ilustrar
En el libro tormenta Roja hay un capitulo dedicado a ese tipo de ataque 
3 regimientos de bombardedors (3x27 aviones) lanzan un par de misiles cada uno juntando mas de un centenar y medio contra la segunda flota de EEUU y algunos naves de la OTAN
en definitiva dejan fuera de combate unos 60 barcos uncluido un portaaviones, un buque de asalto anfibio con 2500 marines varios cruceros, destructores y fragatas


----------



## ccartech (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## crocodile (15 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Ojo que eso esta no lejos de Rumanía y Polonia .


----------



## NPI (15 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Esto no lo he visto en mi vida, este ensañamiento es insano para la democracia



Electronic Arts Inc (EA)


----------



## frangelico (15 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Eso está en la futura ampliación de Polonia


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (15 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Nos ha dejado a medio del orgasmo al no nombrar el principal gasto de un país: F U N C I O N A R I O S.


----------



## Teuro (15 Abr 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Es un payaso. No ha sabido medir bien sus palabras y esos ataques a Alemania le deberían pasar factura. Ni él, ni USA van a torear a Alemania, que sabe que tras la de Ucrania se esconde y desarrolla una guerra mundial ECONÓMICA, y ahí no hay bandos. Es un todos contra todos.
> 
> Qué se joda.



El presidente de una nación que se siente en su silla y no sea consciente de que está en guerra mundial económica con absolutamente todos los países del mundo merce que su país quiebre.


----------



## ccartech (15 Abr 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> Para ilustrar
> En el libro tormenta Roja hay un capitulo dedicado a ese tipo de ataque
> 3 regimientos de bombardedors (3x27 aviones) lanzan un par de misiles cada uno juntando mas de un centenar y medio contra la segunda flota de EEUU y algunos naves de la OTAN
> en definitiva dejan fuera de combate unos 60 barcos uncluido un portaaviones, un buque de asalto anfibio con 2500 marines varios cruceros, destructores y fragatas



Cuando uno ve los 50 misiles que tiro Trump a Siria ahi se da cuenta que por saturación no hay forma de salir ileso.


----------



## El-Mano (15 Abr 2022)

Para los que no os deja entrar. Se registran fuertes explosiones en Kiev

Kiev atacada y zonas a oscuras. Jarkov y jerson también atacadas, y la refinería Ivano-Frankovsk.


----------



## Red Star (15 Abr 2022)

Bueno, ahora sí que va a empezar la guerra de verdac. Agarraos a las kalandrakas que vienen curvas.


----------



## Red Star (15 Abr 2022)

Lo siguiente es destruir toda la insfraestructura ferroviaria que conecta Ucrania con los países de la UE.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (15 Abr 2022)

54 marineros solo se han salvado del Moscu, dicen los turcos, de 500 y pico


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (15 Abr 2022)

Leros dijo:


> No se la fiabilidad de esta cuenta pero...
> 
> (6) Alexander Bunin en Twitter: "‼В Киеве слышны взрывы в районе правительственного квартала, Министерства обороны и СБУ https://t.co/vptJJ0QLaw" / Twitter



Podeis traducir para los que no sabemos ruso?


----------



## Leros (15 Abr 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Podeis traducir para los que no sabemos ruso?



En Kiev, se escuchan explosiones cerca del barrio del gobierno, el Ministerio de Defensa y la SBU.


----------



## Red Star (15 Abr 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Podeis traducir para los que no sabemos ruso?



usa DeepL Translate: The world's most accurate translator


----------



## NPI (15 Abr 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Podeis traducir para los que no sabemos ruso?




DeepL


> ‼ Se escuchan explosiones en Kiev cerca del barrio gubernamental, del Ministerio de Defensa y del Servicio de Seguridad


----------



## ccartech (15 Abr 2022)

Ha sucedido lo que temíamos. Las alarmas de ataques aéreos se han disparado repetidamente en todas partes de Ucrania durante la última hora. Ahora se informan explosiones en Kyiv, Kyiv Oblast, Kharkiv, Nikolaiv, Zythomir, Ivano-Frankivsk y Kherson Oblast. tiradas de represalia. 


*Por si habia duda so le pegaron al barco, ahora no quedan dudas.*


----------



## hartman (15 Abr 2022)

ya se ha decidido sean penn ha irse con su m-16 a ucrania?


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (15 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Bueno, ayer bombardearon un parque de diversiones infantil.
> Eso a los chuparusos los deja a gusto.



Hombre, después de proteger al Isis en las faldas de los Altos del Golán, como que los del pueblo elegido no estáis para excesivas legitimidades.

Por sus actos los reconocereis.


----------



## Billy Ray (15 Abr 2022)

Parece que se atacan algunos objetivos con criterio "politico", ojo.


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)

Pronto estará más claro, pero si mañana aún están de pie los edificios gubernativos de Kiev, Putin es un irresponsable y estará acabado.


----------



## Magick (15 Abr 2022)

_Muchos distritos de Kiev se quedaron sin electricidad debido a las explosiones




t.me/readovkanews/30987_


----------



## Teuro (15 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> solo hay que ir a la guerra con robocs malvados del siglo XXI.



Por ahí van los tiros. Lo que tengo claro que países como UK o Francia no van a lidiar batallas como la de Verdún y sus centenares de miles de muertos.


----------



## Red Star (15 Abr 2022)

A ver ahora cómo suben los vidrios al TikTok Farlopenski y sus secuaces... Ah, bueno, que en Polonia todavía hay electricidac...


----------



## Teuro (15 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Entonces no es guerra .... que jueguen al Fornite ....



Conceptualmente la guerra es conseguir objetivos políticos utilizando la violencia como herramienta. Bombardear para inutilizar el sistema eléctrico de un país no implica enfrentamiento entre soldados y es claramente guerra.


----------



## Mongolo471 (15 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Parece que se atacan algunos objetivos con criterio "politico", ojo.



¿Y al principio no? Qué raro


----------



## ccartech (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## ccartech (15 Abr 2022)

También se informa de ataques en la ciudad natal de Zelensky, Krivoy Rog. #UkraineWar #RussianUkrainianWar #UkraineRussianWar #Russia #Kiev #Ukraine #Kyiv #mauripol #Kharkiv #Odessa #Nikolaev #Ukrainian #Moskva #Kramatorsk #Bucha


*Le van a hacer cagar unos cuantos parientes al actor en su ciudad natal.*


----------



## Teuro (15 Abr 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> 54 marineros solo se han salvado del Moscu, dicen los turcos, de 500 y pico



No se si será "Fake News", pero "a priori" y a diferencia de fuentes rusas, lituanas, letonas o ucraninanas, los turcos no tienen necesidad de mentir.


----------



## JAGGER (15 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Hombre, después de proteger al Isis en las faldas de los Altos del Golán, como que los del pueblo elegido no estáis para excesivas legitimidades.
> 
> Por sus actos los reconocereis.



Jajajaja, nada más cerca de la esquizofrenia que un chuparuso. Cuéntate otra, campeón.


----------



## Tails (15 Abr 2022)

Recordemos que los rusos están quemando las oficinas de reclutamiento


----------



## hartman (15 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Jajajaja, nada más cerca de la esquizofrenia que un chuparuso. Cuéntate otra, campeón.



mucho bla bla bla pero sois unos ratas coño pasadles unos merkava a los ucros joder vale lo IV valen uno shekels pero los II no tanto.


----------



## Guaguei (15 Abr 2022)

jurbu dijo:


> Una pequeña colaboración. Vuelos de reconocimiento del avión británico RC-135 y unos 10 UAV estadounidenses Global Hawk que despegaron de la isla de Sicilia el día 12.
> 
> Curioso que el día del ataque no hay datos disponibles de estos aparatos.
> 
> ...



Buscan liarla los anglos entre europa y rusia, maniobrando a escondidas


----------



## Iskra (15 Abr 2022)

Dos rumores telegrámicos:
Posibilidad de intercambio de Medvedchuk(que sabemos que está secuestrado) por el famoso general usano(que estaría en territorio ruso). Esto ya se ha comentado oficialmente que no se acepta, pero ahí lo dejo.
Y otro rumor sería la declaración formal de guerra (no existe de hecho) de Rusia a Ucrania, lo que me temo que traería gran recrudecimiento del conflicto.
No hay fuentes de momento, solo rumores.
Lo que es seguro son los ataques tanto en Rusia (Bergorod) como en Ucrania:
Explosiones de Kiev, obras de defensa aérea.Ivano-Frankovsk llegada de calibr.
Batallas en Járkov.
Bombardeo a la región de Nikolaev.
La noche será muy ruidosa. Se espera que los calibr lleguen a muchas instalaciones militares.


----------



## ccartech (15 Abr 2022)

Hay 2.000 nazis de Azov atrapados en túneles en Mariupol. No hay escapatoria posible. ¿Les dijo que lucharan hasta la muerte bajo tierra en agujeros oscuros y húmedos antes de irse a su descanso? Queridos nazis ucranianos, los está arrojando debajo de las orugas del tanque, por así decirlo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (15 Abr 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Podeis traducir para los que no sabemos ruso?



Se escuchan explosiones en Kiev cerca del barrio del gobierno, el Ministerio de Defensa y el SBU


----------



## Teuro (15 Abr 2022)

Leros dijo:


> En Kiev, se escuchan explosiones cerca del barrio del gobierno, el Ministerio de Defensa y la SBU.



Siguiendo con la analogía futbolística: Tras marcar un gol en los cinco minutos siguientes el equipo que encaja el gol suele mostrar un manifiesto aumento de su actividad atacante con el objetivo de empatar, pero claro, tras esos cinco minutos decae la actividad, bien por cansancio, bien porque comienzan a aceptar que han recibido un gol. Pero cuidado, ante tal actividad atacante también baja las defensas y se corre el riesgo de ... recibir otro gol.


----------



## Mongolo471 (15 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> Buscan liarla los anglos entre europa y rusia, maniobrando a escondidas



Los trastos voladores de cualquier ejercito pueden elegir si son o no visibles


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 Abr 2022)

Me pregunto cuando tendremos la segunda parte con el contenido explícito... y no hablo de sexo.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (15 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Jajajaja, nada más cerca de la esquizofrenia que un chuparuso. Cuéntate otra, campeón.



Pero protegisteis al Isis en las faldas de los Altos de Golán o no?
A ver si me lo voy a estar inventando yo....

Además hay que ser muy melón para vender sentimentalismos con los crímenes de lesa humanidad que comete a diario Israel (vosotros) tanto en Gaza como en Cisjordania.


----------



## hartman (15 Abr 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Dos rumores telegrámicos:
> Posibilidad de intercambio de Medvedchuk(que sabemos que está secuestrado) por el famoso general usano(que estaría en territorio ruso). Esto ya se ha comentado oficialmente que no se acepta, pero ahí lo dejo.
> Y otro rumor sería la declaración formal de guerra (no existe de hecho) de Rusia a Ucrania, lo que me temo que traería gran recrudecimiento del conflicto.
> No hay fuentes de momento, solo rumores.



bueno USa no declaro formalmente la guerra a vietnam ni la URSS a afganistan en su momento creo.


----------



## Sinjar (15 Abr 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Lo siguiente es destruir toda la insfraestructura ferroviaria que conecta Ucrania con los países de la UE.



Si Rusia quiere tener el control del este y el sur, y derrocar al gobierno ucro, deben reventar toda la infraestructura ferroviaria y de carretera que conectan con la UE. Que no llegue esa ayuda. Es la única forma de debilitarles y poder ganar la guerra.

Esta noche se viene lo gordo.


----------



## hartman (15 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pero protegisteis al Isis en las faldas de Alto de Golán o no?
> 
> A ver si me lo voy a estar inventando yo....
> 
> Además hay que ser muy melón para vender sentimentalismos con los crímenes de lesa humanidad que comete a diario Israel vosotros tanto en Gaza como en Cisjordania.



mucho hablan pero no ceden ningun merkava a los ucros.
supongo que los reservan para cuando se lie perda otra vez en el libano.


----------



## silenus (15 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> La semana pasada les fue bloqueado en EE. UU., 600 millones de $ para pagar y de ahí viene el titular tendencioso del panfleto digital elEconomista y a raíz de esa cuestión lo reproduce uno de sus CMs en el foro/hilo que es Morcillada Mortal.
> Y una última cosa, su(s) otra(s) cuenta(s) como es silenus que se encargaba de estos menesteres lleva desaparecido en el hilo un buen tiempo.



Anda, ahora me entero que tengo otra cuenta... Qué cosas.

Tu nick te viene al pelo. NPI.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (15 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> mucho hablan pero no ceden ningun merkava a los ucros.
> supongo que los reservan para cuando se lie perda otra vez en el libano.



Los judíos peseteros regalar algo? No lo verán tus ojos...


----------



## hartman (15 Abr 2022)

lo que veo es que los blindajes reactivos de los T-72 no valen un pimiento.


----------



## Azrael_II (15 Abr 2022)

Alguien me explica para que tenemos personajes, digo periodistas, como Principia Marsupial en Kiev y no escriben nada? Sólo zampan bollos y esperan a la propaganda 

'eyyy que no es para tanto ha sido un misil"

O 

"Son muchos los misiles, he contado 6"

Yo que se lo de grabar es ciencia ficción? Pueden? O no les deja Zelenski y el OTAN fato


----------



## ccartech (15 Abr 2022)

@WHCOS @SecBlinken @POTUS
BIDEN debería ir a Kviv, no a ningún alto funcionario… POTUS (*EL PEDOFILO)*


----------



## Red Star (15 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> @WHCOS @SecBlinken @POTUS
> BIDEN debería ir a Kviv, no a ningún alto funcionario… POTUS (*EL PEDOFILO)*



Si Biden va Kiev que lleve pilas para cargar el aifon, las va a necesitar.


----------



## JAGGER (15 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> A ver si me lo voy a estar inventando yo....



Sí.


----------



## El-Mano (15 Abr 2022)

No creo que el ataque sea tan gordo por ahora, RT habla de represalia por los ataques a rusia.

Edit: igual he de tragarme mañana la corbata.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (15 Abr 2022)

Parece que todo va a peor ( ataques indiscriminados como consecuencia del hundimiento), Ucrania va a ser destruida. Estamos al borde de un conflicto de proporciones desconocidas.

Muchos van a pagar las consecuencias de seguir los dictados del NWO.


----------



## Teuro (15 Abr 2022)

Pues parece que cada vez se confirma más que ha sido un ataque en vez de una explosión. 

=======================
*Los barcos rusos se mueven al sur
Según EEUU, media docena de embarcaciones rusas que operaban dispersas en el norte del mar Negro se trasladaron hacia el sur. *
=======================


----------



## manodura79 (15 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> ¿Y al principio no? Qué raro



Al principio, (mi pacoimpresión) es que Putin quiso ir con guante de seda siguiendo la recomendación de la inteligencia rusa que le aseguró con casi total seguridad el apoyo de gran parte de la ciudadania de Ucrania y una rendición rápida. Los primeros movimientos eran tímidos y respetando la infraestructura. Ahora la cosa ha cambiado y me parece que del Dnieper hacia el oeste no se respetará nada. Caerá lo que tenga que caer y donde tenga que caer.


----------



## Mongolo471 (15 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Me pregunto cuando tendremos la segunda parte con el contenido explícito... y no hablo de sexo.



Mientras sigan teniendo los papelitos blancos o anillas en el morro, poco. Pero sí, muestran su estupidez.


----------



## Sinjar (15 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Me pregunto cuando tendremos la segunda parte con el contenido explícito... y no hablo de sexo.



Ni 25 años tienen...


----------



## Sinjar (15 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pero protegisteis al Isis en las faldas de los Altos de Golán o no?
> A ver si me lo voy a estar inventando yo....
> 
> Además hay que ser muy melón para vender sentimentalismos con los crímenes de lesa humanidad que comete a diario Israel (vosotros) tanto en Gaza como en Cisjordania.



Mo-mo-mo-mo-mo-monsterkill!


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Abr 2022)

ANIVERSARIO DEL TITANIC






















#movies #titanic





​


----------



## JAGGER (15 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Siguiendo con la analogía futbolística: Tras marcar un gol en los cinco minutos siguientes el equipo que encaja el gol suele mostrar un manifiesto aumento de su actividad atacante con el objetivo de empatar, pero claro, tras esos cinco minutos decae la actividad, bien por cansancio, bien porque comienzan a aceptar que han recibido un gol. Pero cuidado, ante tal actividad atacante también baja las defensas y se corre el riesgo de ... recibir otro gol.



Bombardear edificios tras que les hundan el buque insignia.
No me lo esperaba.


----------



## ccartech (15 Abr 2022)

Parece que es en represalia por esto .
Bueno pueden decir cualquier cosa a esta altura, ya da lo mismo.

El servicio de prensa del Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia informó que en Belgorod, en el distrito de Savino en la calle Industrialnaya, las cañas se incendiaron. Los ucranianos informan que el ejército ha llegado a esta zona con artillería


----------



## Mongolo471 (15 Abr 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Al principio, (mi pacoimpresión) es que Putin quiso ir con guante de seda siguiendo la recomendación de la inteligencia rusa que le aseguró con casi total seguridad el apoyo de gran parte de la ciudadania de Ucrania y una rendición rápida. Los primeros movimientos eran tímidos y respetando la infraestructura. Ahora la cosa ha cambiado y me parece que del Dnieper hacia el oeste no se respetará nada. Caerá lo que tenga que caer y donde tenga que caer.



No tiene nada Paco, de todas formas lo primero es terminar con la cabeza, no jugar al tira y afloja con la capital.


----------



## Sinjar (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Azrael_II (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (15 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Parece que es en represalia por esto .
> Bueno pueden decir cualquier cosa a esta altura, ya da lo mismo.
> 
> El servicio de prensa del Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia informó que en Belgorod, en el distrito de Savino en la calle Industrialnaya, las cañas se incendiaron. Los ucranianos informan que el ejército ha llegado a esta zona con artillería



No sabía que estaba prohibido quemar cañas en Ucrania.


----------



## Sinjar (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Teuro (15 Abr 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Al principio, (mi pacoimpresión) es que Putin quiso ir con guante de seda siguiendo la recomendación de la inteligencia rusa que le aseguró con casi total seguridad el apoyo de gran parte de la ciudadania de Ucrania y una rendición rápida. Los primeros movimientos eran tímidos y respetando la infraestructura. Ahora la cosa ha cambiado y me parece que del Dnieper hacia el oeste no se respetará nada. Caerá lo que tenga que caer y donde tenga que caer.



Y todo eso ¿exactamente para qué?. ¿venganza? ¿rabieta infantil?
Cuando se hace una guerra se hace con un objetivo claro, el objetivo era anexionarse Ucrania con el apoyo más o menos tácito de la población o al menos en una parte relevante de la población. Eso ya no va a ocurrir. Segundo objetivo anexionarse las zonas rusófilas de Ucrania, eso está casi hecho. Objetivo 3: Anexionarse las no tan rusófilas, eso se me antoja titánico. Lo de destruir el resto solo denota crueldad.


----------



## Nico (15 Abr 2022)

Hay un cuento del chico que molestaba al oso y molestaba al oso y como el oso movía la oreja y apenas gruñía, seguía y seguía.

Al cabo de un rato, cansado de tantas molestias, el oso se levantó y lo reventó de un zarpazo.

Creo que la moraleja era algo así como: _Aunque el oso sólo te gruña, no lo molestes mucho porque son de calentarse y ahí te la ves._

Espero que Zelensky la conozca... y muchos ucranianos también.


----------



## ccartech (15 Abr 2022)

Las explosiones también suenan en Bila Tserkva al sur de Kiev. Hay varias instalaciones militares en la ciudad que ya se han convertido en blanco de huelgas. #UkraineWar #RussianUkrainianWar #UkraineRussianWar #Russia #Kiev #Ukraine #Kyiv #mauripol #Kharkiv #Odessa #Ukrainian #Moskva


----------



## Seronoser (15 Abr 2022)

Los bombardeos sobre todo de Kiev, demuestran que Ucrania no tiene defensas antiaéreas.

Se escuchan los aviones rusos soltar las bombas sin más oposición


----------



## amcxxl (15 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> bueno USa no declaro formalmente la guerra a vietnam ni la URSS a afganistan en su momento creo.



la URSS y la Republica Democratica de Agfanistan lucharon en el mismo bando contra los terroristas "freefom fighters" pagados por USA y UK y entrenados en territorio pakistani

a ver si aprendes historia y dejas de decir estupideces


----------



## Magick (15 Abr 2022)

Empiezo a pensar si lo del Moskva no haya sido un Pearl Harbor ruso.


----------



## ccartech (15 Abr 2022)

La ciudad de Oleshky en la región de Kherson ha pasado completamente bajo el control de Rusia, dijo el alcalde huido Yevgeny Ryshchuk. Según él, la bandera ondea sobre la administración de la ciudad, “ahora [las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación] están entrando completamente a la ciudad


----------



## Atalaya (15 Abr 2022)

Conozco bien las grandes siderúrgicas, ya que trabajé en una de ellas durante mas de cuarenta años, los túneles son conductos visitables para los cables eléctricos que van soportados en bandejas, en los sótanos están los equipos eléctricos de maniobra y control, y los fosos suelen servir para recoger los aceites y lubricantes usados en las cajas laminadoras, una forma posible de desalojar a los nazis es aplicar una fuerte sobretensión a los cables eléctricos para que se perforen creando un cortocircuito y por ello un incendio que se propagaría de inmediato y obligaría a los del Azov a salir.


----------



## Seronoser (15 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Empiezo a pensar si lo del Moskva no haya sido un Pearl Harbor ruso.



Yo lo creo desde hace muchas paginas.
Igual que lo de los helicópteros de Belgorod


----------



## amcxxl (15 Abr 2022)

Esta noche está muy ocupado en Ucrania: 
▪Kiev: Explosiones masivas en el centro desde la 1 am, algunas partes se oscurecen. Muchos dicen que Calibre ataca, aún no hay confirmación. 
▪Kharkov: Escuché bombardeos masivos a partir de la 1 am. 
▪Ivano-Frankivsk: La última refinería de petróleo en Ucrania ha sido destruida.


Mira a quién están enviando, ¡mira! 
El régimen de Zelensky ahora está enviando niños a la guerra. 
Quiero decir, ¿cuántos años tienen estos niños, 16? Dudo que alguno de ellos tenga 18. 
Fíjate en sus teléfonos móviles: serán presa fácil para la artillería rusa. ¡¡Estos NIÑOS van a morir por NADA!!


----------



## Nico (15 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> ya se han convertido *en blanco de huelgas*



Sé que algunos compañeros "copian al vuelo" lo que les da el traductor.

De todos modos tenga cuidado porque "strike" en inglés, significa tanto "huelga", como "golpe" y aquí el traductor lo traduce fuera de contexto.

Putin no está tirando "huelguistas" a Ucrania.


----------



## NS 4 (15 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> DeepL



Joder con la contacto armenia...


----------



## Nico (15 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Empiezo a pensar si lo del Moskva no haya sido un Pearl Harbor ruso.




No creo. Estoy convencido que fue un accidente del buque, pero como los ucranianos aprovecharon para hacerse los _malitos_, ahora están recibiendo una dosis de zascas para que vayan curtiendo.


----------



## Sinjar (15 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Empiezo a pensar si lo del Moskva no haya sido un Pearl Harbor ruso.



Si fuera de falsa bandera no estaria Ucrania dando bombo y platillo con que han sido ellos.


----------



## Zappa (15 Abr 2022)

El barco está a la deriva, no hay nadie en el timón.
Estamos entrando en terreno desconocido.

En el mapa dice 

HIC SUNT DRACONES

Creo que se refiere a estos de aquí:







Hoy es Viernes Santo, por cierto.

Nos vamos a hundir en el naufragio.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Abr 2022)

no bajaron la tapa al tirar de la cisterna?



Nico dijo:


> No creo. Estoy convencido que fue un accidente del buque, pero como los ucranianos aprovecharon para hacerse los _malitos_, ahora están recibiendo una dosis de zascas para que vayan curtiendo.


----------



## NS 4 (15 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Alguien me explica para que tenemos personajes, digo periodistas, como Principia Marsupial en Kiev y no escriben nada? Sólo zampan bollos y esperan a la propaganda
> 
> 'eyyy que no es para tanto ha sido un misil"
> 
> ...



Pues lo has definido muy bien...ZAMPABOLLOS...que no miraste como engordo el CHON...


----------



## El-Mano (15 Abr 2022)

De hecho leí lo mismo con otras palabras en un enlaze de zhukov, quizás fuera el mismo. Leí algo como... "Un ataque a rusia sería contestado de una manera no planeada/planificada". Eran otras palabras, básicamente venía a decir que atacarían objetivos que no atacarían de manera normal. Imagino que ya respuesta a infraestructura civil; energía y cosas así.

Una respuesta medio limitada me cuadra con esto, pero a gran escala ya me hace pensar que lo del barco a estado detrás la OTAN, y es una respuesta a la OTAN más que a Ucrania.


----------



## Sinjar (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Abr 2022)

es una cosa completamente razonable; te mandan con bob esponja una chatarra militar que se dedicaba a terrorismo a gran escala y la respuesta es reducir a cascoques un edificio residencial, activo militar por activo militar.



JAGGER dijo:


> Bombardear edificios tras que les hundan el buque insignia.
> No me lo esperaba.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Abr 2022)

los ucros estan reventando tanques orcos con meros btr-4 y pañun pañun de 30 mm, son bosta


----------



## amcxxl (15 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Y todo eso ¿exactamente para qué?. ¿venganza? ¿rabieta infantil?
> Cuando se hace una guerra se hace con un objetivo claro, el objetivo era anexionarse Ucrania con el apoyo más o menos tácito de la población o al menos en una parte relevante de la población. Eso ya no va a ocurrir. Segundo objetivo anexionarse las zonas rusófilas de Ucrania, eso está casi hecho. Objetivo 3: Anexionarse las no tan rusófilas, eso se me antoja titánico. Lo de destruir el resto solo denota crueldad.



el objetivo de Ucrania en 8 años de guerra fue bloquear, destruir y despoblar en Donbass

ahora recogera su karma


----------



## ccartech (15 Abr 2022)

Según el comandante de la "Legión Nacional de Georgia" Mamuka Mamulashvili, el caso penal iniciado en Rusia contra él y sus pupilos no le molesta en lo más mínimo.
Según él, toda la situación en torno al asesinato de prisioneros rusos no tiene nada que ver con su unidad, después de todo es una provocación de Moscú.


----------



## Azrael_II (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## SkullandPhones (15 Abr 2022)

Putos nazis, no hay derecho. Espero que los chechenos lo pillen vivo.


----------



## Iskra (15 Abr 2022)

Una noticia de sputnik dedicada al censor Mr Explorer, que creo que, de momento, llegue más a chorizo (espetec pero kosher en este caso) que a carnicero (aunque está en ello.




__





Cargando…






mundo.sputniknews.com




Occidente no quiere salvar el régimen de Kiev. En realidad, busca prolongar su agonía, opina la directora del Centro de Evaluaciones Geopolíticas, Natalia Makéyeva
la analista, EEUU y sus aliados continuarán apoyando a Ucrania, pero será una ayuda insignificante. Y si bien el mandatario ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski, declaró a la presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, que necesita 7.000 millones de dólares anuales de ayuda financiera, dichas reclamaciones parecen poco realistas, pues esta suma es varias veces mayor de lo que ya recibió Ucrania por parte de Occidente.Makéyeva agrega que fue la desesperación la principal razón por la que Zelenski estableció tales condiciones. Kiev no se enfrenta a un rechazo absoluto por parte de Occidente, pero nadie va a cumplir con todas las promesas, y es que para dichos países, el mandatario ucraniano no es más que una herramienta para alcanzar su principal objetivo."Es necesario entender que el Occidente colectivo necesita prolongar esta situación para cansar a Rusia al máximo. Y es por eso que prolonga la agonía del régimen de Kiev, pues sin su ayuda, caerá", añade la experta.

El enlace, sin vpn, no funciona, pero como dijo la Nuland: "Fuck de UE"


----------



## amcxxl (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## SkullandPhones (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## SkullandPhones (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## ccartech (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## pgas (15 Abr 2022)

adonde hemos llegado, dos cucarachas sionazis quejándose de terrorismo


----------



## Azrael_II (15 Abr 2022)

Nada es un avisó. 3 explosiones en Kiev..poca cosa y algunos dicen en las afueras


----------



## ccartech (15 Abr 2022)

Un gran jajaja para cualquiera que piense que está mejor informado que los rusos por los medios occidentales. La isla de las serpientes, el fantasma de Kiev, el fuego de Moskva, el misil Kramatorsk, el teatro Mariupol, la masacre de Bucha, "Rusia está perdiendo", todos desacreditados, todas las tonterías. EE.UU. incluso lo admite


----------



## SkullandPhones (15 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>


----------



## _nadie_ (15 Abr 2022)

Se acabó el buen rollo. Esta por confirmar que sucedió al barco, si Maine ruso o fue atacado. En todo caso la guerra va a recrudecerse. Al fin Rusia se ha dado cuenta de que 8 años de propaganda y subversión ideológica hacen de cada ucraniano un enemigo. Que se lo digan a los hombres occidentales, con sus mujeres convertidas a putas follanegros y a ellos en decadentes cobardes, con sus hijos aprendiendo a meter cosas por el ano en las escuelas....la puta decadencia.


----------



## SkullandPhones (15 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Nada es un avisó. 3 explosiones en Kiev..poca cosa y algunos dicen en las afueras


----------



## ccartech (15 Abr 2022)

pgas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1025670
> 
> 
> 
> adonde hemos llegado, dos cucarachas sionazis quejándose de terrorismo



Si sabran ellos de bombardear edificios.


----------



## magufone (15 Abr 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


>



Y esta mongolada?


----------



## SkullandPhones (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## SkullandPhones (15 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Y esta mongolada?



Copié mal el tweet


----------



## Simo Hayha (15 Abr 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> Putos nazis, no hay derecho. Espero que los chechenos lo pillen vivo.



ojo, que los bebés eran rusos, si fuesen argentinos no pasaría nada por usarlos de escudos humanos . Y todo según sus fuentes. Les habrán preguntado a los bebés su nacionalidad.

En fin, el nivel de demencia colectiva al que ha llegado la socidad rusa es ya de hundimiento de civilización.


----------



## amcxxl (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## magufone (15 Abr 2022)

Lol universo paralelo.
Roncero implicado en los ataques.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (15 Abr 2022)

_nadie_ dijo:


> Se acabó el buen rollo. Esta por confirmar que sucedió al barco, si Maine ruso o fue atacado. En todo caso la guerra va a recrudecerse. Al fin Rusia se ha dado cuenta de que 8 años de propaganda y subversión ideológica hacen de cada ucraniano un enemigo. Que se lo digan a los hombres occidentales, con sus mujeres convertidas a putas follanegros y a ellos en decadentes cobardes, con sus hijos aprendiendo a meter cosas por el ano en las escuelas....la puta decadencia.



La guerra no va de eso. No es que no te enteres de nada, es que estás obsesionado con todo eso y ahora crees que está guerra es por eso.
Vergüenza ajena. Como para ponerte a debatir con gente que sepa un mínimo de actualidad e historia internacional.


----------



## ccartech (15 Abr 2022)

Ucrania, Mariupol 04.14.2022
⚡ Los restos de la brigada 53 del ejército ucraniano intentaron huir a Zaporozhye, pero se encontraron con las tropas rusas de la СОБР.


----------



## ccartech (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## _nadie_ (15 Abr 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> La guerra no va de eso. No es que no te enteres de nada, es que estás obsesionado con todo eso y ahora crees que está guerra es por eso.
> Vergüenza ajena. Como para ponerte a debatir con gente que sepa un mínimo de actualidad e historia internacional.



Obsesionado con que?, Ilustreme caballero. 
La guerra va de muerte eso es lo que sé, y hoy le toca a Ucrania pero no descarté que si Europa sigue por ese camino mañana no le toque a la ciudad en la que vive.


----------



## dedalo00 (15 Abr 2022)

Si, está bien que Rusia conteste… Pero eso, no debe alejarlo de los objetivos, moviendo las piezas del tablero en el momento que corresponden, lo ha demostrado con creces en Siria.

Por otra parte, sabemos que los anglosajones son expertos en las provocaciones y en la guerra cognitiva, buscan un comedido con esto, tienen un plan y seguirán haciendo sus “travesuras” en el teatro de operaciones lamentablemente.


----------



## Top5 (15 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1025694



Parece hermano de Ibai...

Mejor que fuera youtuber...


----------



## Gotthard (15 Abr 2022)

Atalaya dijo:


> Conozco bien las grandes siderúrgicas, ya que trabajé en una de ellas durante mas de cuarenta años, los túneles son conductos visitables para los cables eléctricos que van soportados en bandejas, en los sótanos están los equipos eléctricos de maniobra y control, y los fosos suelen servir para recoger los aceites y lubricantes usados en las cajas laminadoras, una forma posible de desalojar a los nazis es aplicar una fuerte sobretensión a los cables eléctricos para que se perforen creando un cortocircuito y por ello un incendio que se propagaría de inmediato y obligaría a los del Azov a salir.



Muy interesante aporte. No obstante la estrategia rusa aparentemente es cerrar todas las salidas y esperar a que ellos se desesperen sin alimentos pierdan la disciplina e intenten salir en pequeños grupos.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (15 Abr 2022)

Atalaya dijo:


> Conozco bien las grandes siderúrgicas, ya que trabajé en una de ellas durante mas de cuarenta años, los túneles son conductos visitables para los cables eléctricos que van soportados en bandejas, en los sótanos están los equipos eléctricos de maniobra y control, y los fosos suelen servir para recoger los aceites y lubricantes usados en las cajas laminadoras, una forma posible de desalojar a los nazis es aplicar una fuerte sobretensión a los cables eléctricos para que se perforen creando un cortocircuito y por ello un incendio que se propagaría de inmediato y obligaría a los del Azov a salir.




Pero Donestk, necesita la fábrica para sobrevivir económicamente.

Lo mejor es " inyectar" los gases de escape de un motor , o varios de combustión interna, por los conductos de ventilación , y ya saldrán , si pueden claro.

Pero la fábrica queda intacta.


----------



## Epicii (15 Abr 2022)

La verdadera multipolaridad se construirá sobre un hongo nuclear...

Si Rusia no termina esta guerra, aunque necesite usar armas nucleares, la hegemonía de EEUU nos llevara a un holocausto nuclear en unos años...

Si Rusia muestra debilidad, será devorada, la amenaza de Suecia y Finlandia, solo puede ser frenada con el uso de armas de destruccion masiva, deben mostrar que van en serio. O será peor para todos.


----------



## ccartech (15 Abr 2022)

Las autoridades de la provincia #Russian de Bryansk fronteriza con #Ukraine anunciaron que siete civiles resultaron heridos como resultado de los bombardeos de artillería del ejército #Ukrainian sobre la ciudad de Klimovo en la provincia. . #UkraineWar #Russia #UkraineRussiaWar #RussianUkrainianWar


----------



## ccartech (15 Abr 2022)

Las autoridades #Russian han declarado el estado de emergencia en el distrito #Klimovsky de la región #Bryansk de Rusia, donde ocho personas resultaron heridas y más de 100 viviendas resultaron dañadas por los bombardeos #Ukrainian , según una orden del jefe de distrito. "TASS" #Russia #ukraine


----------



## JAGGER (15 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Hay un cuento del chico que molestaba al oso y molestaba al oso y como el oso movía la oreja y apenas gruñía, seguía y seguía.
> 
> Al cabo de un rato, cansado de tantas molestias, el oso se levantó y lo reventó de un zarpazo.
> 
> ...



El oso:


----------



## Nico (15 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> El oso:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1025718




Bien ilustrado Jagger !! 

Pero yo diría más bien que eso ejemplifica el chico que le metía el palito en la oreja y otra vez y otra...


----------



## JAGGER (15 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Bien ilustrado Jagger !!
> 
> Pero yo diría más bien que eso ejemplifica el chico que le metía el palito en la oreja y otra vez y otra...



Sinceramente creo que bombardear hospitales, escuelas, parques infantiles o viviendas no es de gente digna.

Les hundieron el buque insignia, no un crucero de turismo ni un buque carguero civil.

Son una mierda, no un oso. Están perdiendo todo.


----------



## JAGGER (15 Abr 2022)

Perdón?
Desde Gaza lanzan cohetes a la población civil hebrea, Israel hasta avisó que iba bombardear un hospital porque se usaba como arsenal de guerra, cosa que se demostró. Llamó antes de atacar para que lo desalojen.

Qué mierda tiene en la cabeza esta gente?


----------



## Abstenuto (15 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Sinceramente creo que bombardear hospitales, escuelas, parques infantiles o viviendas no es de gente digna.



Es cansino el mantra

¿Has visto escenas dantescas de bombardeos que hayan causado las decenas de muertos que deberían causar?

Pues eso...

Objetivos militares


----------



## Mongolo471 (15 Abr 2022)

¿Ya se sabe qué hundió el barco?


----------



## Sinjar (15 Abr 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> He llegado a la conclusión de que la mujer que necesita Putin es esta preciosidad con gran aplomo y visión política.
> Guapisima, con una doctrina y dote nuclear óptimas y que le daria herederos de una dinastia politica que honraría la cabeza oriental del aguila bicéfala, tal prodigio amoroso y nupcial entraría en la leyenda al nivel de Cleopatra y Cesar y le sacaria de las tribulaciones y dudas que hoy se ciernen sobre sus sienes.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1025727



Me pone que flipas la hermana del lider supremo. Tiene cara de cachonda. ¿Es grave?


----------



## raptors (15 Abr 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> Si, está bien que Rusia conteste… Pero eso, no debe alejarlo de los objetivos, moviendo las piezas del tablero en el momento que corresponden, lo ha demostrado con creces en Siria.
> 
> Por otra parte, sabemos que los anglosajones son expertos en las provocaciones y en la guerra cognitiva, buscan un comedido con esto, tienen un plan y seguirán haciendo sus “travesuras” en el teatro de operaciones lamentablemente.



*Esto que dices...* _"moviendo las piezas del tablero en el momento que corresponden..."_ es lo que más tiene en mente rusia... de hecho eso es el espíritu ruso... _"nuestras respuestas van a hacer cuando y como queramos nosotros no cuando las espere el enemigo..."_


----------



## HUROGÁN (15 Abr 2022)

Es genial... erotismo en estado puro... sin enseñar cacho.


Sinjar dijo:


> Me pone que flipas la hermana del lider supremo. Tiene cara de cachonda. ¿Es grave?


----------



## capitán almeida (15 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Van bien los lituanos inflación al 14% en Marzo
> 
> 
> 
> https://commonslibrary.parliament.uk/research-briefings/sn02794/



La guerra de desgaste del asteriscos


----------



## Simo Hayha (15 Abr 2022)

Otro tanque de los cochinos para la chatarra


----------



## Simo Hayha (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Magick (15 Abr 2022)

Kiev hundió 'Moscú' y los rusos están furiosos. En respuesta al hundimiento del buque de guerra 'Moskva', los expertos y presentadores de la televisión estatal proponen bombardear Kiev, destruir las vías férreas de Ucrania e imposibilitar la visita de cualquier líder mundial en el futuro.


----------



## Magick (15 Abr 2022)

zerohedge:

"Occidente necesita la Tercera Guerra Mundial" - Martin Armstrong advierte: "Aquí no hay retorno a la normalidad"





__





"The West Needs WWIII" - Martin Armstrong Warns "There's No Return To Normal Here" | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Nico (15 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


>




Si bien me cae pésimamente tu enfoque infantil para tratar este tema, el buen humor hay que reconocerlo. Al que se le haya ocurrido esto realmente ha estado ingenioso.

Buen aporte al hilo.


----------



## NPI (15 Abr 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Anda, ahora me entero que tengo otra cuenta... Qué cosas.
> 
> Tu nick te viene al pelo. NPI.



Es muy revelador justificarse sin el @


----------



## Magick (15 Abr 2022)

CHINA: INSTAMOS A LOS ESTADOS UNIDOS A DETENER TODAS LAS INTERACCIONES OFICIALES CON TAIWÁN.


----------



## vyk (15 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Kiev hundió 'Moscú' y los rusos están furiosos. En respuesta al hundimiento del buque de guerra 'Moskva', los expertos y presentadores de la televisión estatal proponen bombardear Kiev, destruir las vías férreas de Ucrania e imposibilitar la visita de cualquier líder mundial en el futuro.



Yo pese a lo que están diciendo en sus caras más que furia percibo incredulidad, desconcierto y miedo. Están sobrepasados y sus amenazas son la respuesta a ello. Y ojo que esto puede ser peligroso.


----------



## apocalippsis (15 Abr 2022)

*Grecia: "No debilitaremos la defensa de nuestro territorio por ayudar a Ucrania"*

Publicado:15 abr 2022 02:38 GMT

El ministro de Defensa griego anunció que su país no va a enviar más armamento a Kiev.






Soldados griegos en Atenas, el 28 de enero de 2015.Boaz Rottem / Legion-Media

Grecia ha decidido no enviar más equipos militares a Ucrania para no mermar sus propias capacidades defensivas, sobre todo en las islas. "No debilitaremos la defensa del territorio griego por ayudar a Ucrania en materia de defensa", declaró este miércoles el ministro de Defensa griego, Nikolaos Panagiotopoulos, durante un debate parlamentario.

"Los equipos de defensa que enviamos a Ucrania […] procedían *de nuestras reservas*. No hay forma de que podamos debilitar ninguna parte de nuestra defensa, especialmente en las islas, para tomar un equipo militar de ahí y enviarlo a Ucrania", aclaró Panagiotopoulos.

Grecia ha suministrado a Ucrania* lanzacohetes portátiles*, *fusiles Kaláshnikov* y *municiones* para ayudarle en los combates contra Rusia, pero se ha negado a atender su petición informal de transferir armamentos soviéticos más pesados, como los sistemas de defensa aérea *Tor-M1* y *Osa-AK*, reportaron medios locales citando sus fuentes.






VIDEO: Activistas lanzan pintura roja a vehículos blindados de la OTAN en Grecia

Una encuesta realizada por MEGA TV refleja que *un 66 %* de los griegos está *en contra del envío de equipos militares* a Ucrania, mientras que un 29 % de la población apoya la decisión del Gobierno. Entretanto, la mayoría —un 70 %— apoya a Ucrania, si bien se expresa en contra de que Atenas se involucre en el conflicto armado.

Como muestra de su rechazo a la implicación de su país en las acciones militares en Ucrania, los trabajadores ferroviarios griegos de la compañía TrainOSE se negaron a primeros de abril a transportar armas de la OTAN y EE.UU. desde el puerto de la ciudad de Alejandrópolis hacia Ucrania. "No seremos cómplices del paso de la maquinaria de guerra por el territorio de nuestro país", declararon, al tiempo que subrayaron que trabajan "para transportar a la gente y las mercancías que pueden ser utilizadas para satisfacer las necesidades de la sociedad".

Alejandrópolis se ha convertido en un punto de entrada clave para los buques extranjeros que transportan tropas y vehículos militares de EE.UU. y de la OTAN, que luego son distribuidos a distintos puntos de Europa del Este a través de la red de carreteras y ferrocarriles.









Grecia: "No debilitaremos la defensa de nuestro territorio por ayudar a Ucrania"


El ministro de Defensa griego anunció que su país no va a enviar más armamento a Kiev.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## apocalippsis (15 Abr 2022)

2022-04-15



NOTICIAS
*El avión E-3A Sentry de la OTAN volvió a trabajar en la parte occidental del Mar Negro*

El avión E-3A Sentry volvió a trabajar en la zona donde se encuentra el crucero misilístico ruso "Moscú".

*Un avión E-3A Sentry de la OTAN ha sido visto nuevamente en el este de Rumania, operando cerca de la costa occidental del Mar Negro, donde tuvo lugar el reciente incidente con el crucero de misiles ruso Moskva. Las circunstancias de la ubicación del avión de radar en esta región no se revelan, sin embargo, los expertos llamaron la atención sobre el hecho de que solo unas horas antes de la emergencia con el buque de guerra ruso, un avión de patrulla antisubmarina militar estadounidense Boeing P-8A Poseidon estaba en la misma zona, y una serie de datos y un avión de inteligencia electrónica Boeing RC-135.*



Los expertos llaman la atención sobre el hecho de que las capacidades del avión E-3A Sentry son muy amplias: al estar en esta parte del Mar Negro, es posible que reciba datos objetivos sobre la ubicación de los barcos rusos en toda la parte occidental del Mar Negro. , que, teniendo en cuenta la información previamente anunciada por el corresponsal de guerra ruso Alesander Kots, de que los misiles antibuque noruegos podrían transferirse a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, es motivo de gran preocupación.



También cabe destacar la trayectoria de vuelo de otro avión de reconocimiento militar estadounidense, el Boeing RC-135W, que exploró activamente el espacio en el noroeste del Mar Negro, aparentemente proporcionando información al ejército ucraniano.

Подробнее на: https://avia-es.com/news/samolyot-nato-e-3a-sentry-vnov-rabotal-v-zapadnoy-chasti-chyornogo-morya


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (15 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> 2022-04-15
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@extremista999


----------



## crocodile (15 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> CHINA: INSTAMOS A LOS ESTADOS UNIDOS A DETENER TODAS LAS INTERACCIONES OFICIALES CON TAIWÁN.



Los chinos mucho instar, cuando se den cuenta Taiwan será fuertemente rearmado, estrategia de perfil, veremos.


----------



## crocodile (15 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> *Grecia: "No debilitaremos la defensa de nuestro territorio por ayudar a Ucrania"*
> 
> Publicado:15 abr 2022 02:38 GMT
> 
> ...



Al final salvo Polonia, los balticos y España no va a haber más siervos de USA que accedan a enviar o ser puente para enviar armas a los ukronazis.


----------



## crocodile (15 Abr 2022)

Los satánicos ya han visto la blandura del oso y van a por el, si Putiniano hubiera sido más resolutivo desde el principio no se hubieran atrevido a tanto. 
Salvo bombardear Rusia porque no pueden están cada vez más agresivos y armando a tope a los ukronazis, veremos si Putiniano reacciona o no pero los otanicos están en modo criminal, o se les para o Rusia lo pasará mal.


----------



## ghawar (15 Abr 2022)

Buenos días!!! Una pregunta inocente, q me acabo de levantar, ya ha caído Kiev?


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (15 Abr 2022)

India receives more Russian S-400 systems – media — RT World News | Trends


India has received a new shipment of Russian S-400 air defense systems, local media reported




trends.gab.com


----------



## crocodile (15 Abr 2022)

Prensa rusa hablando ya de usar armas atómicas.

Estarán contentos los follaOTAN, adónde ha llevado la intervención de sus ídolos genocidas.

"Alejandro Jodakovski"

Después de esta guerra, como sea que la llames, no habrá necesidad de restaurar y construir el complejo de armas convencionales. A veces me llaman "experto", pero no me considero tal y no me considero. Soy testigo ocular y cómplice, y como testigo ocular y cómplice, incluso sin ser un experto, veo la disminución de la eficacia de las armas convencionales en la guerra moderna.

Para cada remedio hay una contramedida, para cada acción hay una reacción; la superioridad numérica no es decisiva, las habilidades y habilidades en ausencia de motivación tampoco son un criterio ... Ahora probablemente podamos decir que comenzamos el asedio de Mariupol, estando seguros de que éramos menos que ellos. Sabíamos cuántos de nosotros, adivinamos cuántos éramos y, según la acertada expresión de un oficial competente, demostramos un nuevo tipo de táctica: una ofensiva focal. Mordimos pedazos separados y gradualmente expandimos los puntos del territorio bajo nuestro control hasta que estos puntos convergieron. Al mismo tiempo, inicialmente no hubo un cerco completo: al enemigo simplemente se le metió en la cabeza que ahora estaba a la defensiva, aunque tenía suficiente fuerza para maniobrar. Ya no.

Pero teníamos motivación y algunos medios de destrucción. En otras áreas, había más armas, incluso "calibres" e "Iskanders", pero la motivación obviamente era menor, porque durante mucho tiempo muchos no pudieron entender que los ejercicios habían terminado y la guerra había comenzado. De alguna manera equilibró el equilibrio.

Ahora todos ya han entendido todo, queda por delante la etapa más difícil, cuando se permitirá que las armas convencionales digan su última palabra antes de ingresar al banquillo, y luego solo las ojivas nucleares y sus vehículos de lanzamiento. Se puede concluir tentativamente que esta es la última gran guerra sin el uso de armas nucleares, en la que Rusia participa. Si el próximo es necesario o inevitable, iremos al Paraíso, y ellos... Más adelante en el texto.


----------



## arriondas (15 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Joder puedo ser pacoanalistademierda pero tan malo no soy yo fui uno de los pocos que dijo en el tema que esto podía pasar a ser una guerra de desgaste prolongada o no es así @arriondas @capitán almeida @Buxido
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahora puede venir lo gordo. Rusia, a pesar de todo, estaba dejando una puerta de salida abierta a Ucrania, no dejaba de pensar en una negociación. Ahora ya no se van a cortar. Y leyendo lo que he leído en comentarios a noticias...


----------



## Mitrofán (15 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> La moda progre y NWO de la cancelación (odio esa puta palabreja). O estás con ellos y obedeces, o te quedas fuera. Fascismo del bueno, eco friendly, inclusivo y resiliente. Esto se parece cada vez más a 1984.



la cultura de la cancelación y el silenciamiento, el viejo macartismo de toda la vida pero de rostro humano.


----------



## crocodile (15 Abr 2022)

Armenia pagará el gas en rublos.


----------



## crocodile (15 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Ahora puede venir lo gordo. Rusia, a pesar de todo, estaba dejando una puerta de salida abierta a Ucrania, no dejaba de pensar en una negociación. Ahora ya no se van a cortar. Y leyendo lo que he leído en comentarios a noticias...



O espabilan o los Otanicos lo verán como debilidad .


----------



## arriondas (15 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Con pinzas.
> 
> Se reportan bombardeos masivos en Kharkov, como nunca antes desde el inicio de la operación.
> 
> ...



Y partes de Kiev también estaban a oscuras. Tengo la sensación de que han bombardeado ministerios, la sede del SBU, etc. Si es cierto, se confirmaría lo que yo decía.


----------



## crocodile (15 Abr 2022)

❗ ¡Explosiones en Odessa! La alarma suena en las regiones de Kiev, Odessa, Vinnitsa, Zhytomyr, Cherkasy y Kirovograd.


----------



## arriondas (15 Abr 2022)

No te puedes imaginar el cabreo de muchos rusos de a pie. Si fuera por ellos, dejaban Kiev como una mesa camilla.

De todos modos, es lo que yo preveía. El ir con tiento era dejar esa puerta de salida a Ucrania. Algo medianamente honroso, firmar una paz al estilo Georgia 2008, y renunciar al Donbass, Jerson, Crimea, etc. Ucrania podía salir más o menos airosa. Pero lo han ignorado, e incluso han atacado territorio ruso. Con el caralechuza envalentonado, hasta el punto de permitirse el lujo de insultar y amenazar a Macron y a Steinmeier (se ve quién está detrás de Zelensky)

Pues esa puerta creo que se ha cerrado, y la ha cerrado el propio Zelensky, con los anglos susurrándole a los oídos, como hacían con Izetbegovic (y por eso torpedeaba cada plan de paz que presentaba Europa). Entramos en una nueva fase, y el" héroe televisivo" es responsable en buena medida de ello.


----------



## Mitrofán (15 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ojo que eso esta no lejos de Rumanía y Polonia .



a unos 200-250 km de rumanía, polonia, eslovaquia y hungría, en las estribaciones de los cárpatos rutenos








Ivano-Frankivsk · Ivano Frankovsk, Ucrania, 76000


Ivano Frankovsk, Ucrania, 76000




goo.gl


----------



## Mitrofán (15 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Eso está en la futura ampliación de Polonia



no está claro si quedará del lado polaco o del húngaro


----------



## apocalippsis (15 Abr 2022)

Bueno lo del buque movska se veia venir con tanto mariconeo ruso, ¿que coño odessa de campo y playa?, eso ya tenia que haber sido reventado por completo. Al final misilazo en la boca y ahora prisitas.


----------



## tomcat ii (15 Abr 2022)

Entro al hilo, leo las últimas páginas, veo que cada vez estais más escasos de medicación y me largo. Bonita finta se ha marcado el calvo con lo del barco, ahora lo reflotan en las playas de Odesa y salen los marinos en tropel, no paran hasta Kiev, esta vez sí.


----------



## John Nash (15 Abr 2022)

Interesante entrevista ayer a Anne-Laure Bonnel, autora del documental Donbass:



Todo puede saltar por los aires en Europa si seguimos así.


----------



## Glokta (15 Abr 2022)

Todo de acorde al plan, ahora ataques aéreos random a civiles. Jojojojojo como cuando Adolf se mosqueó por no poder eliminar la fuerza aérea inglesa para leon marino

Tocado y hundido


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No te puedes imaginar el cabreo de muchos rusos de a pie. Si fuera por ellos, dejaban Kiev como una mesa camilla.
> 
> De todos modos, es lo que yo preveía. El ir con tiento era dejar esa puerta de salida a Ucrania. Algo medianamente honroso, firmar una paz al estilo Georgia 2008, y renunciar al Donbass, Jerson, Crimea, etc. Ucrania podía salir más o menos airosa. Pero lo han ignorado, e incluso han atacado territorio ruso. Con el caralechuza envalentonado, hasta el punto de permitirse el lujo de insultar y amenazar a Macron y a Steinmeier (se ve quién está detrás de Zelensky)
> 
> Pues esa puerta creo que se ha cerrado, y la ha cerrado el propio Zelensky, con los anglos susurrándole a los oídos, como hacían con Izetbegovic (y por eso torpedeaba cada plan de paz que presentaba Europa). Entramos en una nueva fase, y el" héroe televisivo" es responsable en buena medida de ello.



Estimado conforero, a la guerra se va ya cabreado y llorado y solo la empiezas si estás dispuesto a ir hasta el final, porque es asunto de mucho dolor y de muerte. Rusia ha perdido, entre ayer y hoy la guerra. La perdió ya desde el minuto uno, cuando erró en el plan y los objetivos. Veo esta mañana que Kiev sigue intacta y las oficinas del criminal Farlopensky en pie. No se si es muestra de impotencia o de incoherencia, pero da igual, el resultado es el mismo: derrota. Lo siento por el pueblo ruso, no se lo merece, y por nosotros, que también lo vamos a pagar, más aún de lo ya pagado.


----------



## mazuste (15 Abr 2022)

¿Comenzó la 2ª fase o es lo prometido?


----------



## KocoLoko (15 Abr 2022)

No sé si estoy confundiendo deseos con realidad, pero el Moskva no será un Kursk.


----------



## arriondas (15 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Estimado conforero, a la guerra se va ya cabreado y llorado y solo la empiezas si estás dispuesto a ir hasta el final, porque es asunto de mucho dolor y de muerte. Rusia ha perdido, entre ayer y hoy la guerra. La perdió ya desde el minuto uno, cuando erró en el plan y los objetivos. Veo esta mañana que Kiev sigue intacta y las oficinas del criminal Farlopensky en pie. No se si es muestra de impotencia o de incoherencia, pero da igual, el resultado es el mismo: derrota. Lo siento por el pueblo ruso, no se lo merece, y por nosotros, que también lo vamos a pagar, más aún de lo ya pagado.



Ucrania prohíbe filmar y sacar fotos, que yo sepa.


----------



## Octubrista (15 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ❗ ¡Explosiones en Odessa! La alarma suena en las regiones de Kiev, Odessa, Vinnitsa, Zhytomyr, Cherkasy y Kirovograd.



Yo tenía claro que esto iba para largo. Por ejemplo, cuento para que en octubre empiecen de verdad los problemas de suministros de hidrocarburos a Europa (ya sea por iniciativa de Rusia, o que Ucrania, y quizá Polonia, enloquezcan o EEUU les presionen para ocasionar ese problema).

Lo de los apagones, y otros problemas energéticos, lo veremos.

A Rusia le interesa que cuanto más ucranianos abandonen Ucrania (por ejemplo, en Odessa), mejor.
Las posibilidades de que quede un Estado fallido se incrementan, además los problemas sociales que ocasionan a la UE, no son, ni serán pocos, porque pasará una década larga para que los refugiados dejen de ser un coste a las arcas públicas, por muy integrables que sean algunos. Y en tiempos en que hay mucho paro en la UE.


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Ucrania prohíbe filmar y sacar fotos, que yo sepa.



Entiendo que cueste admitirlo, a mi me cuesta. Pero es lo que hay, nadie informa de que haya ocurrido algo especial esta noche, y eso es fácil de ver y de decir.

Edito: que las cuidades principales aún tengan luz no es de recibo, como tampoco que continúe el tráfico ferroviario y la actividad industrial en muchas áreas del país. Si quieres vencer tienes que ahogar a la sociedad, más que al propio ejército. Pregúntale al carnicero de Belgrado, él te lo podría explicar muy bien.


----------



## Impresionante (15 Abr 2022)

Los de vox no paran.

Alemania y Francia malas.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Abr 2022)

Refinería ucraniana atacada, de Telegram...


----------



## mapachën (15 Abr 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Y luego dicen que los rusos van por ahí robando.



A su pueblo, por la foto del yate, yo diría que si. 

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriondas (15 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Entiendo que cueste admitirlo, a mi me cuesta. Pero es lo que hay, nadie informa de que haya ocurrido algo especial esta noche, y eso es fácil de ver y de decir.



Pues más o menos se está cumpliendo lo que yo decía, entramos en una nueva fase.


----------



## mazuste (15 Abr 2022)

El partido, visto según la ortodoxia juliana...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Abr 2022)

Otro vídeo de los chechenos…


----------



## anestesia (15 Abr 2022)

En lugar de emplear el dinero europeo en destruir la propia Europa, si se hubiera invertido en facilitar el desarrollo de Ucrania;
Europa sería más fuerte
¿A quienes no les interesa una Europa más fuerte?
El dinero malgastado en armas ¿A quién da pingües beneficios?


----------



## lefebre (15 Abr 2022)

Esto es otro Afganistán. Cuando usa armaba a calzón quitado con los stinger a los talibanes. Rusia terminará igual. ( Un clásico, como Vietnam). El tema de las sanciones económicas sí es nuevo. A ver si no se desmadra la cosa.


----------



## El-Mano (15 Abr 2022)

Por intereses ajenos


Artículo Original: Alexey Zotiev Ucrania se está convirtiendo sistemáticamente en un procesador de su propio material genético. Jóvenes representantes de la nación con posibilidades de reproducirse…




slavyangrad.es





*Por intereses ajenos*

Ucrania se está convirtiendo sistemáticamente en un procesador de su propio material genético. Jóvenes representantes de la nación con posibilidades de reproducirse no solo mueren en la mediocridad del campo de batalla, en realidad luchando por intereses ajenos, sino que reducen de forma significativa la población civil, que hace tiempo se ha convertido en “escudo humano” y es fácilmente enviada a la muerte por sus propios “defensores”. La guerra hasta el último ucraniano está en pleno apogeo.

Los recursos con los que cuenta Ucrania, especialmente los recursos humanos, no son infinitos. Se está haciendo cada vez más difícil renovar al ejército, los batallones nacionalistas y las unidades de defensa territorial a costa de personas perdidas, intimidadas, engañadas y alocadas a causa de la ausencia de hombres en edad militar. Aunque también a estos se les puede enviar a la batalla decisiva con una pistola en la cabeza. Consciente de las dificultades, Zelensky canceló el reclutamiento de primavera, pero no olvidó cancelar la desmovilización de quienes ya debían pasar a la reserva. Parece que tienen un destino especial para ellos: morir por la patria, defendiendo al país del insidioso agresor.
¿Dónde se puede conseguir gente para expulsar al agresor de Ucrania y golpear también en el territorio que se ha convertido en trampolín para la _ocupación_? Ninguna de las para hacer regresar al país a quienes se han marchado desde el 24 de febrero han tenido resultado, ya que los ucranianos que escaparon de la guerra difícilmente vinculan su futuro al del Estado y las perspectivas de persecución penal en el territorio de Ucrania no les dan mucho miedo. Aunque solo sea porque la mayoría de los que se marcharon no tienen planes de volver.

El resto en spoiler para no fastidiar.



Spoiler



Pero hay otro recurso que las autoridades de Kiev aún no pueden ignorar. Una fuente capaz de aportar sangre fresca a las filas de los defensores de Ucrania. Nos referimos a los millones de ucranianos que abandonaron el país antes de la intervención rusa: los trabajadores emigrantes.
Hace unos días, se presentó en el Parlamento la ley 7265, según la cual los diputados proponen obligar a los ucranianos que se encuentran en el extranjero durante la ley marcial a regresar al país para ser movilizados. Para quienes no han quedado imbuidos por el patriotismo y han ignorado la llamada a tomar las armas por la patria, se propone introducir un castigo penal por el incumplimiento de esta medida: 10 años de cárcel. Según la propuesta, en caso de introducción de ley marcial en Ucrania o en una parte del país, inmediatamente después de la firma de esta ley, las personas que, según la legislación vigente, son sujeto de reclutamiento durante la movilización y que no tengan ningún eximente válido, deben regresar a Ucrania en el plazo de quince días. Como era de esperar, se propone que el Código Penal introduzca un nuevo artículo.
Entre aquellos que abandonaron el país mucho antes del inicio del actual conflicto, prácticamente no hay nadie que esté dispuesto a regresar al país una vez que esta ley entre en vigor con un único destino: morir. Morir por unos ideales que ya no están cerca, por un país con el que están conectados solo por un pasaporte y recuerdos contradictorios [es improbable, por ejemplo, que, de los varios millones de ucranianos que han elegido emigrar a Rusia, muchos vayan a volver para ir a la guerra].

Otra iniciativa de Kiev, que parece haber decidido implementar un proyecto a gran escala para dejar Ucrania sin ucranianos, que seguramente no dé los resultados esperados. Incluso ahora, antes de la aprobación de la ley, los ucranianos que viven en el extranjero declaran su intención de llevarse a sus familias del país para que no sean rehenes del régimen que intenta hacerles volver al país por la fuerza para unirse al _movimiento de liberación_. Puede parecer un detalle menor, pero puede tener una consecuencia económica. Quienes rompan definitivamente los vínculos con el país dejarán de enviar a Ucrania parte de sus ganancias, esas remesas que antes enviaban regularmente a sus familiares más cercanos.
Para comprender la importancia de las consecuencias de esta decisión, solo hay que decir que se trata de 14.000 millones de dólares al año. Así que la adopción de esta ley no aumentará el número de unidades del Ejército Ucraniano y los batallones nacionalistas, pero sí podría reducir significativamente la población a costa de los familiares de los trabajadores emigrantes que han abandonado el país, causando un golpe económico para el Estado, que ya se encuentra en graves dificultades. Pero eso no es todo. Teniendo en cuenta la amable actitud de los países occidentales hacia Ucrania, las perspectivas de ser perseguido por evadir el reclutamiento serán suficientes para que muchos trabajadores inicien el procedimiento de renunciar a la ciudadanía ucraniana, concretamente aquellos que ya han obtenido una ciudadanía extranjera o están en vías de hacerlo.

Por supuesto, los hay que dicen estar dispuestos a volver al país y entrar en el ejército, pero sus altisonantes declaraciones no son más que una comedia para visitantes. Todo el que quería luchar o está luchando o ha vuelto ya. Así que las posibilidades de que, bajo amenaza de castigo penal, muchos ucranianos que viven fuera del país vayan a volver conscientemente a unirse al Ejército Ucraniano son escasas. ¿Quién en su sano juicio decidiría regresar a un lugar en el que solo le espera la muerte? Una muerte estúpida por los intereses y ambiciones ajenas.


----------



## arriondas (15 Abr 2022)

anestesia dijo:


> En lugar de emplear el dinero europeo en destruir la propia Europa, si se hubiera invertido en facilitar el desarrollo de Ucrania;
> Europa sería más fuerte
> ¿A quienes no les interesa una Europa más fuerte?
> El dinero malgastado en armas ¿A quién da pingües beneficios?



Pero no hay que olvidar que es posible gracias a la clase política europea, que no dejan de ser putas de los anglos. A ellos, los ciudadanos de a pie les importan una mierda, así de simple. Si se quedan en la puta ruina, qué más da. Total, ellos ya cobraron... Trabajan para los piratas, no para la gente.


----------



## mazuste (15 Abr 2022)

Brikin y tal...

El zar ruso de geoeconomía Sergey Glazyev presenta el nuevo sistema financiero mundial

Glazyev nos explica cómo va a funcionar la buenanueva.


*El nuevo sistema monetario del mundo, respaldado por una moneda digital, estará respaldado*
_* por una canasta de nuevas monedas extranjeras y recursos naturales. Y liberará al Sur Global *_
*tanto de la deuda occidental como de la austeridad inducida por el FMI.*


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (15 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Los misiles antibuque son prácticamente imparables. Dudo que un portaviones de EEUU pudieran enfrentar a los modernos misiles. Al menos jamás lo ha demostrado en combate en ninguna guerra.
> Los misiles antibuque no son misiles balsiticos, el tiempo de respuesta es de segundos, y si fallas estas muerto...



¿Segundos?
Depende del misil
Los miisles antibuque occidentales son muy lentos, en torno a M 0,8
Por muy bajo que vuele los radares modernos los detectan al menos a unos 20 km de distancia. Además por su velocidad su eco dopper se diferencia enormemente del clutter que genera el oleaje
A esa velocidad y distancia un buque tiene mas de 70 segundos para reaccionar
En el caso del Sheffield el misil fue detectado a suficiente distancia como para que los oficiales salieran a cubierta a intentar identificar la amenaza antes del impacto, y hablamos de un barco construido en los 70,
De hecho los buques disponen de diferentes medios para evitar los misiles
señuelos
ECM
misiles de defensa de punto
CIWS

Los rusos por su lado han optado por aumentar la velocidad para reducir el tiempo de reacción
Además su doctrina es lanzar los misiles en salvas, y si es posible desde varias direcciones para saturar las defensas
por eso los buque rusos suelen (o solían) llevar mayor numero de armas que los occidentales









3 tardes más de economía. España ante el abismo


Descubra la travesía de las últimas 4 décadas de España hacia su ruina económica , las causas, los culpables ,y las posibles soluciones




miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## workforfood (15 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Entiendo que cueste admitirlo, a mi me cuesta. Pero es lo que hay, nadie informa de que haya ocurrido algo especial esta noche, y eso es fácil de ver y de decir.
> 
> Edito: que las cuidades principales aún tengan luz no es de recibo, como tampoco que continúe el tráfico ferroviario y la actividad industrial en muchas áreas del país. Si quieres vencer tienes que ahogar a la sociedad, más que al propio ejército. Pregúntale al carnicero de Belgrado, él te lo podría explicar muy bien.



Porque están haciendo una guerra solo para firmar un tratado de paz, aquí se dice en el foro que es porque Rusia quiere crea una nueva Novarusia desde Donetsk hasta Transistria y no va a hacer nada de eso solo quiere el Donetsk y se acabó. Porque es lo que dices en una guerra lo primero se cortan la luz y las comunicaciones y ahí tienes trenes a Kiev llenos de armamentos de armas desde la frontera Polaca.


----------



## kelden (15 Abr 2022)

China se desprende de todas sus inversiones petroleras en Estados Unidos, Canadá y Reino Unido - mpr21


El mayor productor de petróleo y gas de China, la empresa pública CNOOC, se retira de Estados Unidos, Canadá y Reino Unido, después de ser expulsada de la Bolsa de Nueva York. Redistribuirá sus invesiones en Sudamérica y África. La medida se produce mientras Estados Unidos amenaza a China por...



mpr21.info





Esto acelera.


----------



## John Nash (15 Abr 2022)

Creo que Europa sigue sin darse cuenta de con quien se las están viendo. Cada baja rusa aumenta el riesgo de contingencia nuclear. Hoy más cercana que ayer. Rusia no pierde guerras. Puede sufrir bajas enormes, cometer errores, parecer débil y generar una falsa sensación de vulnerabilidad a sus enemigos. Entonces es cuando se vuelve más peligrosa.
El peor error estratégico en occidente es pensar que esta es una guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania. Es un conflicto geoestratégico que apenas acaba de comenzar y que va a multiplicar sus frentes por todo el planeta.


----------



## El-Mano (15 Abr 2022)

Канцлер Австрии заявил, что Путин заверил его в стабильности поставок газа


Канцлер Австрии Карл Нехаммер заявил, что президент России Владимир Путин на переговорах в Москве заверил его в стабильности поставок российского газа, а также... РИА Новости, 14.04.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog





*El canciller austriaco Nehammer dijo que Putin le aseguró suministros estables de gas *
*VIENA, 14 de abril - RIA Novosti. *El canciller austriaco, Karl Nehammer, dijo que el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, en las conversaciones en Moscú le aseguró la estabilidad del suministro de gas ruso, así como la posibilidad de pagar en euros. Las conversaciones entre Putin y Nehammer tuvieron lugar el lunes. Medios: la CE dijo que el decreto sobre el pago del gas en rublos viola las sanciones de la UE 

Como dijo Nehammer a la agencia de noticias austriaca APA y a la DPA alemana, el propio Putin abordó el tema del gas durante la reunión y afirmó "que la seguridad del suministro de gas está garantizada, que Rusia suministrará la cantidad especificada en el contrato y que nosotros se puede seguir pagando en euros.

El 23 de marzo, el presidente de Rusia anunció la transferencia del pago del gas natural a los países de la UE y otros estados que han introducido medidas restrictivas en rublos para dejar de utilizar dólares y euros en los cálculos. Luego, el presidente firmó el decreto correspondiente y dijo que la Federación Rusa consideraría el incumplimiento de las obligaciones en virtud de los contratos de gas por parte de países hostiles si no pagaban en rublos a partir del 1 de abril.

Gazprombank abrirá cuentas especiales en moneda y rublos para que los compradores extranjeros paguen el gas. El comprador podrá transferir fondos a la primera cuenta en la moneda especificada en el contrato para el suministro de combustible azul, el banco lo venderá en la Bolsa de Moscú, luego de lo cual acreditará rublos en la cuenta del comprador de gas, y desde esta cuenta se realizarán los pagos con el proveedor de gas Gazprom . Gazprom está trabajando en la implementación del mecanismo.


----------



## arriondas (15 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Creo que Europa sigue sin darse cuenta de con quien se la están viendo. Cada baja rusa aumenta el riesgo de contingencia nuclear. Hoy más cercana que ayer. Rusia no pierde guerras. Puede sufrir bajas enormes, cometer errores, parecer débil y generar una falsa sensación de vulnerabilidad a sus enemigos. Entonces es cuando se vuelve más peligrosa.
> El peor error estratégico en occidente es pensar que esta es una guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania. Es un conflicto geoestratégico que apenas acaba de comenzar y que va a multiplicar sus frentes por todo el planeta.



China-Taiwan, Argelia-Marruecos, Egipto-Etiopía... Luego está el frente económico, la desdolarización.


----------



## Impresionante (15 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Канцлер Австрии заявил, что Путин заверил его в стабильности поставок газа
> 
> 
> Канцлер Австрии Карл Нехаммер заявил, что президент России Владимир Путин на переговорах в Москве заверил его в стабильности поставок российского газа, а также... РИА Новости, 14.04.2022
> ...



Austria, Serbia, Hungría, Alemania y Francia, son malos según el títere.


----------



## Hal8995 (15 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> La verdadera multipolaridad se construirá sobre un hongo nuclear...
> 
> Si Rusia no termina esta guerra, aunque necesite usar armas nucleares, la hegemonía de EEUU nos llevara a un holocausto nuclear en unos años...
> 
> Si Rusia muestra debilidad, será devorada, la amenaza de Suecia y Finlandia, solo puede ser frenada con el uso de armas de destruccion masiva, deben mostrar que van en serio. O será peor para todos.



El lanzar una bomba nuclear en Ucrania sería , además de una locura, el argumento perfecto para entrar en la Otan no solo para Fin y Swe sino para cualquier pais del Atlántico N, S o cualquier otro océano.


----------



## anestesia (15 Abr 2022)

Glenn Greenwald: The Censorship Campaign Against Western Criticism of NATO’s Ukraine Policy Is Extreme


This war has been very good indeed for the permanent Washington political and media class. And although it was taboo for weeks to say so, it is now beyond clear that the only goal that the U.S…




nuclear-news.net




_Esta guerra ha sido realmente muy buena para la clase política y mediática permanente de Washington. Y aunque fue tabú durante semanas decirlo, *ahora está más que claro que el único objetivo que tienen los EE. UU. y sus aliados en lo que respecta a la guerra en Ucrania es prolongarla el mayor tiempo posible.*
No es un misterio quién se está beneficiando de esta orgía de gasto militar. El martes, Reuters informó que “el Pentágono recibirá a los líderes de los ocho principales fabricantes de armas estadounidenses el miércoles para discutir la capacidad de la industria para satisfacer las necesidades de armas de Ucrania si la guerra con Rusia dura años”. Entre los que participan en esta reunión sobre la necesidad de aumentar la fabricación de armas para alimentar la guerra de poder en Ucrania se encuentra Raytheon, que tiene la suerte de contar con el general retirado Lloyd Austin como secretario de Defensa, cargo al que ascendió desde la Junta Directiva de Raytheon .* Es virtualmente imposible imaginar un evento más favorable para la industria fabricante de armas que esta guerra en Ucrania

Es una locura, cuando más se prolongue, más probabilidades de que ocurra un desastre nuclear, en alguna de los 181 reactores nucleares, y almacenes diseminados por Europa. 15 reactores en Ucrania más almacenes con toneladas de material radioactivo*_


----------



## anestesia (15 Abr 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> El lanzar una bomba nuclear en Ucrania sería , además de una locura, el argumento perfecto para entrar en la Otan no solo para Fin y Swe sino para cualquier pais del Atlántico N, S o cualquier otro océano.



Sería el fin de Europa , porque produciría en cadena, las fisiones en los 15 reactores nucleares de Ucrania, más en los almacenes nucleares; posiblemente la radioactividad no dejaría entrar a parar el desastre.
Se está omitiendo el peligro nuclear que suponen las centrales nucleares.
*La explosión del reactor de Chernóbil arrojó a la atmósfera una radiactividad equivalente a entre 100 y 500 bombas atómicas como la de Hiroshima. la central de Zapohinia, la más grande de Europa, contiene mucho mayor cantidad radioactivo que Chernobil*


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (15 Abr 2022)

Os estáis montando películas desde el minuto 1.
Que aún queden 100.000 personas armadas con pistolas y rifles no es una amenaza militar para Rusia. 
Rusia ya consiguió sus objetivos cuando destruyó toda la infraestructura militar de Ucrania sin que nadie pudiera hacer nada para evitarlo. *Y esto fue al tercer día. *La amenaza eran los misiles y la fuerza aérea, junto a la voluntad de montar bases americanas. ¿Sabéis cuantos años se tarda en montar infraestructuras de ese tamaño? Se ven desde cualquier satélite.
Por lo tanto en vez de andar cuñadeando como palilleros deberíais preguntaros:
*SI RUSIA YA HA CONSEGUIDO SUS OBJETIVOS, ¿porqué sigue adelante?*


----------



## John Nash (15 Abr 2022)

Un tercio de los hogares ya gasta al mes más de lo que ingresa por el alza de precios


La nueva crisis económica que ha llegado a España en forma de subida imparable de los precios está impactando ya de forma considerable en la sociedad. El Panel de Sigma Dos para...




www.elmundo.es





Me descojono cuando nos dicen en toda la prensa otaniana que esto se debe a la guerra. No se puede ser más vil desinformando al populacho.


----------



## delhierro (15 Abr 2022)

No veo nada extraordinario así que la noche ha sido "tranquila".

Eso si los rusos se estan cada vez más cabreados con la postura debil de su presidente.







Por el tipo de vehiculo y los uniformes son del ejercito regular ruso. Y la bandera no es la de la victoria es la Sovietica.

--------

Los yanquis estan por la peninsula de correa amenazando con sus maniobras, supongo que faltan puntos calientes.


----------



## katiuss (15 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Creo que Europa sigue sin darse cuenta de con quien se las están viendo. Cada baja rusa aumenta el riesgo de contingencia nuclear. Hoy más cercana que ayer. Rusia no pierde guerras. Puede sufrir bajas enormes, cometer errores, parecer débil y generar una falsa sensación de vulnerabilidad a sus enemigos. Entonces es cuando se vuelve más peligrosa.
> El peor error estratégico en occidente es pensar que esta es una guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania. Es un conflicto geoestratégico que apenas acaba de comenzar y que va a multiplicar sus frentes por todo el planeta.



Entonces hay que dejarse dar por el culo felizmente?...


----------



## John Nash (15 Abr 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Entonces hay que dejarse dar por el culo felizmente?...



A tí ya te están dando por culo USA-OTAN. Y pareces feliz por ello. Supongo que te habrás tragado eso de que estamos en el mundo libre y la aldea global.
Rusia sólo quiere que no le den también y seguir siendo nación soberana.


----------



## mazuste (15 Abr 2022)

Los sabios y proféticos ejjpertos imperiales, auguraban( como siempre...) una creciente marea
movilización del pueblo ruso contra Putin. Y vaya que la rusiedad ha tomado partido en la vaina:
Está aumentando exponencialmente el deseo de atizar en Ucrania con mucha más fuerza...


Y como estamos comprobando, el Putin está cumpliendo. las expectativas,..
Ataques al por mayor en donde se pensaban seguros y fungían arrogantes. Ahora, infraestructura
de energía incluida, y lo que te rondaré, porque se les hará de noche toda una buena temporada. 
Incluso sus dizque dirigentes políticos estarán en la diana porque conversaciones no tienen sentido.
Y se quedaron sin el último grifo de combustible...Ahora que sigan pidiendo


----------



## Harman (15 Abr 2022)

Por intereses ajenos


Artículo Original: Alexey Zotiev Ucrania se está convirtiendo sistemáticamente en un procesador de su propio material genético. Jóvenes representantes de la nación con posibilidades de reproducirse…




slavyangrad.es











Por intereses ajenos


15/04/2022

Artículo Original: Alexey Zotiev


Ucrania se está convirtiendo sistemáticamente en un procesador de su propio material genético. Jóvenes representantes de la nación con posibilidades de reproducirse no solo mueren en la mediocridad del campo de batalla, en realidad luchando por intereses ajenos, sino que reducen de forma significativa la población civil, que hace tiempo se ha convertido en “escudo humano” y es fácilmente enviada a la muerte por sus propios “defensores”. La guerra hasta el último ucraniano está en pleno apogeo.

Los recursos con los que cuenta Ucrania, especialmente los recursos humanos, no son infinitos. Se está haciendo cada vez más difícil renovar al ejército, los batallones nacionalistas y las unidades de defensa territorial a costa de personas perdidas, intimidadas, engañadas y alocadas a causa de la ausencia de hombres en edad militar. Aunque también a estos se les puede enviar a la batalla decisiva con una pistola en la cabeza. Consciente de las dificultades, Zelensky canceló el reclutamiento de primavera, pero no olvidó cancelar la desmovilización de quienes ya debían pasar a la reserva. Parece que tienen un destino especial para ellos: morir por la patria, defendiendo al país del insidioso agresor.

¿Dónde se puede conseguir gente para expulsar al agresor de Ucrania y golpear también en el territorio que se ha convertido en trampolín para la _ocupación_? Ninguna de las para hacer regresar al país a quienes se han marchado desde el 24 de febrero han tenido resultado, ya que los ucranianos que escaparon de la guerra difícilmente vinculan su futuro al del Estado y las perspectivas de persecución penal en el territorio de Ucrania no les dan mucho miedo. Aunque solo sea porque la mayoría de los que se marcharon no tienen planes de volver.

Pero hay otro recurso que las autoridades de Kiev aún no pueden ignorar. Una fuente capaz de aportar sangre fresca a las filas de los defensores de Ucrania. Nos referimos a los millones de ucranianos que abandonaron el país antes de la intervención rusa: los trabajadores emigrantes.

Hace unos días, se presentó en el Parlamento la ley 7265, según la cual los diputados proponen obligar a los ucranianos que se encuentran en el extranjero durante la ley marcial a regresar al país para ser movilizados. Para quienes no han quedado imbuidos por el patriotismo y han ignorado la llamada a tomar las armas por la patria, se propone introducir un castigo penal por el incumplimiento de esta medida: 10 años de cárcel. Según la propuesta, en caso de introducción de ley marcial en Ucrania o en una parte del país, inmediatamente después de la firma de esta ley, las personas que, según la legislación vigente, son sujeto de reclutamiento durante la movilización y que no tengan ningún eximente válido, deben regresar a Ucrania en el plazo de quince días. Como era de esperar, se propone que el Código Penal introduzca un nuevo artículo.

Entre aquellos que abandonaron el país mucho antes del inicio del actual conflicto, prácticamente no hay nadie que esté dispuesto a regresar al país una vez que esta ley entre en vigor con un único destino: morir. Morir por unos ideales que ya no están cerca, por un país con el que están conectados solo por un pasaporte y recuerdos contradictorios [es improbable, por ejemplo, que, de los varios millones de ucranianos que han elegido emigrar a Rusia, muchos vayan a volver para ir a la guerra].

Otra iniciativa de Kiev, que parece haber decidido implementar un proyecto a gran escala para dejar Ucrania sin ucranianos, que seguramente no dé los resultados esperados. Incluso ahora, antes de la aprobación de la ley, los ucranianos que viven en el extranjero declaran su intención de llevarse a sus familias del país para que no sean rehenes del régimen que intenta hacerles volver al país por la fuerza para unirse al _movimiento de liberación_. Puede parecer un detalle menor, pero puede tener una consecuencia económica. Quienes rompan definitivamente los vínculos con el país dejarán de enviar a Ucrania parte de sus ganancias, esas remesas que antes enviaban regularmente a sus familiares más cercanos.

Para comprender la importancia de las consecuencias de esta decisión, solo hay que decir que se trata de 14.000 millones de dólares al año. Así que la adopción de esta ley no aumentará el número de unidades del Ejército Ucraniano y los batallones nacionalistas, pero sí podría reducir significativamente la población a costa de los familiares de los trabajadores emigrantes que han abandonado el país, causando un golpe económico para el Estado, que ya se encuentra en graves dificultades. Pero eso no es todo. Teniendo en cuenta la amable actitud de los países occidentales hacia Ucrania, las perspectivas de ser perseguido por evadir el reclutamiento serán suficientes para que muchos trabajadores inicien el procedimiento de renunciar a la ciudadanía ucraniana, concretamente aquellos que ya han obtenido una ciudadanía extranjera o están en vías de hacerlo.

Por supuesto, los hay que dicen estar dispuestos a volver al país y entrar en el ejército, pero sus altisonantes declaraciones no son más que una comedia para visitantes. Todo el que quería luchar o está luchando o ha vuelto ya. Así que las posibilidades de que, bajo amenaza de castigo penal, muchos ucranianos que viven fuera del país vayan a volver conscientemente a unirse al Ejército Ucraniano son escasas. ¿Quién en su sano juicio decidiría regresar a un lugar en el que solo le espera la muerte? Una muerte estúpida por los intereses y ambiciones ajenas.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (15 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los barcos grandes estan desapareciendo precisamente porque defenderlos de los misiles antibuque es imposible. Pero coño para eso hay barcos más pequeños. No se que cojones hacia ese buque a 60-80 km de una costa hostil, donde no hay ningun blanco vital, y que ademas se puede bombardear con misiles de más alcance. Es como cuando los yanquis se meten en el golfo persico con sus portaaviones una cagada, pero es que estos estan EN GUERRA.
> 
> Mucho me temo que el problema no es tecnico, es de concepto. GUERRA. Cuando el presidente se niega a llamar las cosas por su nombre, eso recorre la escala hasta el ultimo hombre. Los errores que los hay en esta guerra, parten de que los rusos creen que es una pequeña operación policial. En cuanto cruzaron la raya se enfrentan a toda la OTAN. Eso incluye la economia, los satelites, armas, sabotajes, sobornos TODO. Tomarselo como algo menor , es ponerselo facil a los otanicos.
> 
> No puede ser que captures la central nuclear, les regales la corriente que electrifica las vias, por donde llegan los refuerzos en tren, que cruzan los puentes intactos. Joder, así se hace todo complicadisimo. Parece de Gila el tema.



De donde sacas semejante deducción?
Es justo todo lo contrario
las armadas cada vez estan construyendo buques mas grandes
los destructores han pasado de 3500 o 4500 tn a incluso mas de 10000
el fracasado destructor Zumwalt llega a las 15000 tn
las fragatas antes tenían 2500 a 4000 tn y ahora ya tienen mas de 6000 
la corbetas a veces pasan de los 2500 tn
De hecho ahora ya apenas hay cruceros, tan solo porque los destructores están copando su clase y capacidad operativa. 
El hecho cierto es que al final, el 80 o 90% del coste es la electrónica y el armamento y los costes operativos no se elevan proporcionalmente al tamaño, pero este te da ciertas ventaja
por un lado, los modernos radares que quieren introducir con su apertura y potencia necesita grandes estructuras
Y en muchos casos sospecho los nuevos diseños prevén espacio y potencia para incorporar en el futuro armas laser o cañones electromagneticos
Y además esto te da mayor confort para la tripulación, mayor capacidad de supervivencia ante daños, y mayor persistencia en la mar. 








3 tardes más de economía. España ante el abismo


Descubra la travesía de las últimas 4 décadas de España hacia su ruina económica , las causas, los culpables ,y las posibles soluciones




miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## John Nash (15 Abr 2022)

Suicidio colectivo occidental en perspectiva:









El BCE cumple con el guion previsto: confirma que sus compras de bonos acabarán en verano


El Banco Central Europeo (BCE) se pone en modo 'esperar y ver'. Tal y como anticiparon los analistas, el Consejo de Gobierno del organismo monetario de la eurozona no ha variado este jueves su política: deja los tipos de interés en mínimos históricos y mantiene el ritmo de reducción de sus...



www.eleconomista.es





*El BCE cumple con el guion previsto: confirma que sus compras de bonos acabarán en verano.*

*La prioridad de nuestros oligarcas es que las rentas de la deuda no caigan.*


----------



## capitán almeida (15 Abr 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Entonces hay que dejarse dar por el culo felizmente?...



Es lo que llevamos haciendo décadas por parte de los gusanos y siglos por sus padres británicos, lo que pasa es que aquí algunos disfrutan más de unas pollas que de otras


----------



## El-Mano (15 Abr 2022)

Подсчитаны потери Германии в случае отказа от российского газа


Экономика Германии понесет потери в сотни миллиардов евро при отказе от российского газа, предупреждает агентство Bloomberg. РИА Новости, 14.04.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog





*Bloomberg: la economía alemana perderá 220.000 millones de euros si se rechaza el gas de Rusia*


*MOSCÚ, 14 de abril - RIA Novosti. *La economía alemana sufrirá pérdidas de cientos de miles de millones de euros si se abandona el gas ruso, advierte Bloomberg 
.
En los próximos dos años, sujeto al cese inmediato del suministro de energía de Rusia, la RFA y su industria están amenazadas con una "recesión aguda". En particular, según las previsiones, habrá una caída de la producción de 220.000 millones de euros, dice el artículo.
“La explosión del conflicto de Ucrania afectará la actividad económica tanto del lado de la oferta como del lado de la demanda”, dijo Stefan Kotz, vicepresidente del Instituto de Economía Mundial de Kiel.

Anteriormente se supo que el crecimiento económico en Alemania en 2022 será solo del 2,7%, en el otoño el pronóstico preveía un 4,8%, la inflación será del 6,1%. Según las previsiones de los expertos, el crecimiento del PIB en 2022 puede caer al 1,9% este año, en 2023, para caer otro 2,2%, mientras que la recesión económica más fuerte se espera en el segundo trimestre del próximo año, con un menos de casi el 5%. % 

Alemania , al igual que otros países occidentales, se ha enfrentado a un fuerte aumento en los precios del combustible tras la imposición de amplias sanciones contra Moscú en respuesta a la operación especial del ejército ruso en Ucrania . Fueron principalmente el sector financiero y el suministro de productos de alta tecnología los que se vieron afectados, pero las autoridades de varios países anunciaron su intención de abandonar las fuentes de energía rusas.

El 23 de marzo, el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin , anunció la transferencia de pagos de gas natural a los países de la UE y otros estados que han introducido medidas restrictivas en rublos para dejar de usar dólares, euros y otras monedas en los cálculos. Luego, el presidente firmó un decreto correspondiente y anunció que Rusia consideraría el incumplimiento de las obligaciones en virtud de los contratos de gas por parte de países hostiles si no pagaban en rublos a partir del 1 de abril.


----------



## afiestas (15 Abr 2022)

La USAF acercando cada vez más sus superbombarderos estratégicos a la.frontera de Ucrania....






Enviado desde mi SM-N986B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hal8995 (15 Abr 2022)

[/QUOTE]


crocodile dijo:


> Armenia pagará el gas en rublos.



Vamos, y lo que haga falta. Si tiene que ir el presidente mes a mes vestido de lagarterana y pagar en monedas de 10 kopecks lo hará también. Le deben la existencia actual de la propia Armenia.


----------



## Octubrista (15 Abr 2022)

De los mercados que hoy están abiertos, está abierto el de materias primas, y el Gas Natural ha hecho máximos:









Precio Gas natural hoy | Cotización Gas natural - Investing.com


Información sobre los futuros del precio del Gas natural hoy. Conozca todo sobre el valor y la cotización del Gas natural con gráficos, análisis, informes, etc.



es.investing.com





Eso es que alguien sabe que va a pasar "algo".
Soy de los que pienso que Ucrania-EEUU harán lo que sea para que se detenga el flujo de gas a Europa central.
Y ya sea, mediante cierre de grifo, si la UE no suelta dinero a Ucrania (y/o, no se implica más en la guerra), o atribuyendo a Rusia destrucción de alguna infraestructura.

Pero los mercados anticipación problemas con ese máximo.


----------



## Ultimate (15 Abr 2022)

Exclusive: Russia’s Sergey Glazyev introduces the new global financial system


The world's new monetary system, underpinned by a digital currency, will be backed by a basket of new foreign currencies and natural resources. And it




thecradle.co





1/2

_*Exclusivo: El zar ruso de la geoeconomía Sergey Glazyev presenta el nuevo sistema financiero mundial*_
_*El nuevo sistema monetario del mundo, respaldado por una moneda digital, estará respaldado por una canasta de nuevas monedas extranjeras y recursos naturales. Y liberará al Sur Global tanto de la deuda occidental como de la austeridad inducida por el FMI.*

Por Pepe Escobar
14 de abril de 2022

Sergey Glazyev es un hombre que vive justo en el ojo de nuestro actual huracán geopolítico y geoeconómico. Uno de los economistas más influyentes del mundo, miembro de la Academia Rusa de Ciencias y exasesor del Kremlin de 2012 a 2019, durante los últimos tres años ha dirigido la cartera súper estratégica de Moscú como Ministro a cargo de Integración y Macroeconomía de la Unión Económica de Eurasia (EAEU).

La producción intelectual reciente de Glazyev ha sido nada menos que transformadora, personificada en su ensayo Sanciones y soberanía y una extensa discusión sobre el nuevo paradigma geoeconómico emergente en una entrevista a una revista de negocios rusa .

En otro de sus ensayos recientes , Glazyev comenta cómo “Crecí en Zaporozhye, cerca de la cual ahora se están librando fuertes combates para destruir a los nazis ucranianos, que nunca existieron en mi pequeña Patria. Estudié en una escuela ucraniana y conozco bien la literatura y el idioma ucranianos, que desde un punto de vista científico es un dialecto del ruso. No noté nada rusofóbico en la cultura ucraniana. En los 17 años de mi vida en Zaporozhye, nunca he conocido a un solo banderista”.

Glazyev tuvo la amabilidad de tomarse un tiempo de su apretada agenda para brindar respuestas detalladas a una primera serie de preguntas en lo que esperamos se convierta en una conversación continua, especialmente enfocada en el Sur Global. Esta es su primera entrevista con una publicación extranjera desde el inicio de la Operación Z. Muchas gracias a Alexey Subottin por la traducción al ruso-inglés.

*The Cradle*: Usted está al frente de un desarrollo geoeconómico que cambia el juego: el diseño de un nuevo sistema monetario/financiero a través de una asociación entre la EAEU y China, sin pasar por el dólar estadounidense, con un borrador que pronto concluirá. ¿Podría adelantar algunas de las características de este sistema, que ciertamente no es un Bretton Woods III, pero parece ser una alternativa clara al consenso de Washington y muy cercana a las necesidades del Sur Global?

*Glazyev:* En un ataque de histeria rusofóbica, la élite gobernante de los Estados Unidos jugó su último “as de triunfo” en la guerra híbrida contra Rusia. Habiendo "congelado" las reservas de divisas rusas en cuentas de custodia de los bancos centrales occidentales, los reguladores financieros de los EE. UU., la UE y el Reino Unido socavaron el estatus del dólar, el euro y la libra como monedas de reserva global. Este paso aceleró considerablemente el desmantelamiento en curso del orden económico mundial basado en el dólar.

*Hace más de una década, mis colegas en el Foro Económico de Astana y yo propusimos hacer la transición a un nuevo sistema económico global basado en una nueva moneda comercial sintética basada en un índice de monedas de los países participantes. Posteriormente, propusimos ampliar la cesta de divisas subyacente añadiendo una veintena de materias primas cotizadas en bolsa. Se modeló matemáticamente una unidad monetaria basada en una canasta ampliada de este tipo y demostró un alto grado de resiliencia y estabilidad.*

**
Aproximadamente al mismo tiempo, propusimos crear una amplia coalición internacional de resistencia en la guerra híbrida por el dominio global que la élite financiera y de poder de los EE. UU. desató sobre los países que permanecían fuera de su control. Mi libro The Last World War: the USA to Move and Lose , publicado en 2016, explica científicamente la naturaleza de esta próxima guerra y argumenta su inevitabilidad, una conclusión basada en leyes objetivas del desarrollo económico a largo plazo. Basado en las mismas leyes objetivas, el libro argumentaba la inevitabilidad de la derrota del antiguo poder dominante.

En la actualidad, Estados Unidos lucha por mantener su dominio, pero al igual que antes Gran Bretaña, que provocó dos guerras mundiales pero no pudo mantener su imperio y su posición central en el mundo debido a la obsolescencia de su sistema económico colonial, está destinado a fallar. El sistema económico colonial británico basado en el trabajo esclavo fue superado por los sistemas económicos estructuralmente más eficientes de los EE. UU. y la URSS. Tanto EE. UU. como la URSS fueron más eficientes en la gestión del capital humano en sistemas integrados verticalmente, que dividían el mundo en sus zonas de influencia. Una transición a un nuevo orden económico mundial comenzó después de la desintegración de la URSS. Esta transición ahora está llegando a su conclusión con la inminente desintegración del sistema económico global basado en el dólar, que sentó las bases del dominio global de los Estados Unidos.

*El nuevo sistema económico convergente que surgió en la República Popular China (RPC) y la India es la próxima etapa inevitable de desarrollo, que combina los beneficios de la planificación estratégica centralizada y la economía de mercado, y del control estatal de la infraestructura monetaria y física y emprendimiento*. El nuevo sistema económico unió a varios estratos de sus sociedades en torno al objetivo de aumentar el bienestar común de una manera sustancialmente más fuerte que las alternativas anglosajonas y europeas. Esta es la razón principal por la que Washington no podrá ganar la guerra híbrida global que inició. Esta es también la razón principal por la cual el actual sistema financiero global centrado en el dólar será reemplazado por uno nuevo, basado en un consenso de los países que se suman al nuevo orden económico mundial.

*En la primera fase de la transición, estos países recurren al uso de sus monedas nacionales y mecanismos de compensación, respaldados por swaps de divisas bilaterales.* En este punto, la formación de precios todavía está impulsada principalmente por los precios en varios intercambios, denominados en dólares. Esta fase casi ha terminado: luego de que se “congelaron” las reservas de Rusia en dólares, euros, libras y yenes, es poco probable que algún país soberano continúe acumulando reservas en estas monedas. Su reemplazo inmediato son las monedas nacionales y el oro.

*La segunda etapa de la transición implicará nuevos mecanismos de fijación de precios que no tomen como referencia el dólar*. La formación de precios en monedas nacionales implica gastos generales sustanciales, sin embargo, seguirá siendo más atractivo que la fijación de precios en monedas 'no ancladas' y traicioneras como dólares, libras, euros y yenes. El único candidato a moneda mundial que queda, el yuan, no ocupará su lugar debido a su inconvertibilidad y al acceso externo restringido a los mercados de capital chinos. El uso del oro como precio de referencia está limitado por la inconveniencia de su uso para los pagos.

*La tercera y última etapa en la transición del nuevo orden económico implicará la creación de una nueva moneda de pago digital fundada a través de un acuerdo internacional, *basado en los principios de transparencia, equidad, buena voluntad y eficiencia. Espero que el modelo de tal unidad monetaria que desarrollamos desempeñe su papel en esta etapa. Una moneda como esta puede ser emitida por un grupo de reservas de moneda de los países BRICS, al que todos los países interesados podrán unirse. El peso de cada moneda en la canasta podría ser proporcional al PIB de cada país (basado en la paridad del poder adquisitivo, por ejemplo), su participación en el comercio internacional, así como la población y el tamaño del territorio de los países participantes.

*Además, la canasta podría contener un índice de precios de los principales productos básicos cotizados en bolsa: oro y otros metales preciosos, metales industriales clave, hidrocarburos, granos, azúcar, así como agua y otros recursos naturales.* Para brindar respaldo y hacer que la moneda sea más resistente, se pueden crear reservas de recursos internacionales relevantes a su debido tiempo. Esta nueva moneda se usaría exclusivamente para pagos transfronterizos y se emitiría a los países participantes en función de una fórmula predefinida. En cambio, los países participantes utilizarían sus monedas nacionales para la creación de crédito, con el fin de financiar las inversiones y la industria nacionales, así como para las reservas de riqueza soberana. Los flujos transfronterizos de la cuenta de capital seguirían regidos por las normas sobre la moneda nacional._

...


----------



## Ultimate (15 Abr 2022)

2/2

_*The Cradle: *Michael Hudson pregunta específicamente que si este nuevo sistema permite a las naciones del Sur Global suspender la deuda dolarizada y se basa en la capacidad de pago (en divisas), estos préstamos pueden vincularse a materias primas o, para China, propiedad de capital tangible en la infraestructura de capital financiada por crédito extranjero no denominado en dólares?

*Glazyev*: La transición al nuevo orden económico mundial probablemente estará acompañada por una negativa sistemática a cumplir con las obligaciones en dólares, euros, libras y yenes. En este sentido, no será diferente del ejemplo dado por los países emisores de estas monedas que creyeron apropiado robar las reservas de divisas de Irak, Irán, Venezuela, Afganistán y Rusia por una suma de billones de dólares. Dado que EE. UU., Gran Bretaña, la UE y Japón se negaron a cumplir con sus obligaciones y confiscaron la riqueza de otras naciones que estaba en sus monedas, ¿por qué otros países deberían estar obligados a devolverlos y pagar sus préstamos?

En todo caso, la participación en el nuevo sistema económico no estará condicionada por las obligaciones del antiguo. Los países del Sur Global pueden ser participantes plenos del nuevo sistema independientemente de sus deudas acumuladas en dólares, euros, libras y yenes. Incluso si incumplieran sus obligaciones en esas monedas, esto no afectaría su calificación crediticia en el nuevo sistema financiero. La nacionalización de la industria extractiva, del mismo modo, no causaría una interrupción. Además, si estos países reservaran una parte de sus recursos naturales para sustentar el nuevo sistema económico, su peso respectivo en la canasta de divisas de la nueva unidad monetaria aumentaría en consecuencia, dotando a esa nación de mayores reservas de divisas y capacidad crediticia.

*The Cradle:* En uno de sus últimos ensayos, The Economics of the Russian Victory , pide “una formación acelerada de un nuevo paradigma tecnológico y la formación de instituciones de un nuevo orden económico mundial”. Entre las recomendaciones,usted propone específicamente la creación de “un sistema de pago y liquidación en las monedas nacionales de los estados miembros de la EAEU” y el desarrollo e implementación de “un sistema independiente de liquidaciones internacionales en la EAEU, SCO y BRICS, que podría eliminar la dependencia crítica de la Sistema SWIFT controlado por EE.UU.”. ¿Es posible prever una campaña conjunta concertada de la UEEA y China para “vender” el nuevo sistema a los miembros de la OCS, otros miembros de los BRICS, miembros de la ASEAN y naciones de Asia occidental, África y América Latina? ¿Y eso resultará en una geoeconomía bipolar: Occidente versus el resto?

*Glazyev:* De hecho, esta es la dirección a la que nos dirigimos. Lamentablemente, las autoridades monetarias de Rusia siguen siendo parte del paradigma de Washington y siguen las reglas del sistema basado en el dólar, incluso después de que Occidente capturó las reservas de divisas rusas. Por otro lado, las sanciones recientes provocaron un profundo examen de conciencia entre el resto de los países que no pertenecen al bloque del dólar. Los 'agentes de influencia' occidentales todavía controlan los bancos centrales de la mayoría de los países, obligándolos a aplicar políticas suicidas prescritas por el FMI. Sin embargo, tales políticas en este momento son tan obviamente contrarias a los intereses nacionales de estos países no occidentales que sus autoridades están cada vez más preocupadas por la seguridad financiera.

Usted destaca correctamente los roles potencialmente centrales de China y Rusia en la génesis del nuevo orden económico mundial. Desafortunadamente, el liderazgo actual del CBR (Banco Central de Rusia) permanece atrapado dentro del callejón sin salida intelectual del paradigma de Washington y no puede convertirse en un socio fundador en la creación de un nuevo marco económico y financiero global. Al mismo tiempo, el CBR ya tuvo que enfrentar la realidad y crear un sistema nacional de mensajería interbancaria que no dependa de SWIFT, y lo abrió también para los bancos extranjeros. Ya se han establecido líneas de intercambio de divisas cruzadas con las principales naciones participantes. La mayoría de las transacciones entre los estados miembros de la EAEU ya están denominadas en monedas nacionales y la participación de sus monedas en el comercio interno está creciendo a un ritmo rápido.

Se está produciendo una transición similar en el comercio con China, Irán y Turquía. India indicó que también está lista para cambiar a pagos en monedas nacionales. Se pone mucho esfuerzo en el desarrollo de mecanismos de compensación para los pagos en moneda nacional. Paralelamente, existe un esfuerzo continuo para desarrollar un sistema de pago digital no bancario, que estaría vinculado al oro y otras materias primas negociadas en bolsa: 'monedas estables'.

Las recientes sanciones estadounidenses y europeas impuestas a los canales bancarios han provocado un rápido aumento de estos esfuerzos. El grupo de países que trabajan en el nuevo sistema financiero solo necesita anunciar la finalización del marco y la preparación de la nueva moneda comercial y el proceso de formación del nuevo orden financiero mundial se acelerará aún más a partir de ahí. La mejor manera de lograrlo sería anunciarlo en las reuniones regulares de SCO o BRICS. Estamos trabajando en eso. 

*The Cradle:* Este ha sido un tema absolutamente clave en las discusiones de analistas independientes en todo el oeste. ¿Estaba el Banco Central Ruso aconsejando a los productores de oro rusos que vendieran su oro en el mercado de Londres para obtener un precio más alto que el que pagaría el gobierno ruso o el Banco Central? ¿No se anticipó en absoluto que la próxima alternativa al dólar estadounidense tendrá que basarse en gran medida en el oro? ¿Cómo caracterizarías lo sucedido? ¿Cuánto daño práctico ha infligido esto a la economía rusa a corto y mediano plazo?

*Glazyev*: La política monetaria del CBR, implementada de acuerdo con las recomendaciones del FMI, ha sido devastadora para la economía rusa. Los desastres combinados de la "congelación" de alrededor de $ 400 mil millones de reservas de divisas y más de un billón de dólares desviados de la economía por los oligarcas hacia destinos en el extranjero en el extranjero, llegaron con el telón de fondo de políticas igualmente desastrosas del CBR, que incluyeron tasas reales excesivamente altas combinadas con una flotación controlada del tipo de cambio. Estimamos que esto provocó una inversión insuficiente de alrededor de 20 billones de rublos y una producción insuficiente de alrededor de 50 billones de rublos en bienes.

Siguiendo las recomendaciones de Washington, la CBR dejó de comprar oro en los últimos dos años, obligando efectivamente a los mineros de oro nacionales a exportar volúmenes completos de producción, que sumaron 500 toneladas de oro. En estos días, el error y el daño que causó son muy obvios. En la actualidad, el CBR reanudó las compras de oro y, con suerte, continuará con políticas sólidas en interés de la economía nacional en lugar de 'tener como objetivo la inflación' en beneficio de los especuladores internacionales, como había sido el caso durante la última década.

*The Cradle: *ni la Fed ni el BCE fueron consultados sobre la congelación de las reservas extranjeras rusas. Se dice en Nueva York y Frankfurt que se habrían opuesto si se les hubiera pedido. ¿Esperabas personalmente la congelación? ¿Y el liderazgo ruso lo esperaba?

: Mi libro "La última guerra mundial" que ya mencioné, que se publicó en 2015, argumentó que la probabilidad de que esto suceda eventualmente es muy alta. En esta guerra híbrida, la guerra económica y la guerra cognitiva/informativa son escenarios clave del conflicto. En ambos frentes, los países de EE. UU. y la OTAN tienen una superioridad abrumadora y no tenía ninguna duda de que aprovecharían esto a su debido tiempo.

He estado defendiendo durante mucho tiempo la sustitución de dólares, euros, libras y yenes en nuestras reservas de divisas por oro, que se produce en abundancia en Rusia. Desafortunadamente, los agentes de influencia occidentales que ocupan roles clave en los bancos centrales de la mayoría de los países, así como las agencias de calificación y publicaciones clave, lograron silenciar mis ideas. Para darle un ejemplo, no tengo ninguna duda de que altos funcionarios de la Fed y el BCE estuvieron involucrados en el desarrollo de sanciones financieras contra Rusia. Estas sanciones se han ido intensificando constantemente y se están implementando casi instantáneamente, a pesar de las conocidas dificultades con la toma de decisiones burocráticas en la UE. _

_*The Cradle*: Elvira Nabiullina ha sido reconfirmada como directora del Banco Central Ruso. ¿Qué harías diferente, en comparación con sus acciones anteriores? ¿Cuál es el principal principio rector involucrado en sus diferentes enfoques?

*Glazyev*: La diferencia entre nuestros enfoques es muy simple. Sus políticas son una implementación ortodoxa de las recomendaciones del FMI y los dogmas del paradigma de Washington, mientras que mis recomendaciones se basan en el método científico y la evidencia empírica acumulada durante los últimos cien años en países líderes.

*The Cradle*: la asociación estratégica entre Rusia y China parece ser cada vez más férrea, como reafirman constantemente los propios presidentes Putin y Xi. Pero hay rumores en contra no solo en Occidente sino también en algunos círculos políticos rusos. En esta coyuntura histórica extremadamente delicada, ¿qué tan confiable es China como un aliado permanente de Rusia?_

_*Glazyev*: La base de la asociación estratégica ruso-china es el sentido común, los intereses comunes y la experiencia de cooperación durante cientos de años. La élite gobernante de EE. UU. inició una guerra híbrida global destinada a defender su posición hegemónica en el mundo, apuntando a China como el competidor económico clave y a Rusia como la fuerza de contrapeso clave. Inicialmente, los esfuerzos geopolíticos de EE. UU. tenían como objetivo crear un conflicto entre Rusia y China. Agentes de influencia occidental estaban amplificando ideas xenófobas en nuestros medios y bloqueando cualquier intento de transición a pagos en monedas nacionales. Del lado chino, agentes de influencia occidental estaban presionando al gobierno para que se alineara con las demandas de los intereses estadounidenses.

Sin embargo, los intereses soberanos de Rusia y China llevaron lógicamente a su creciente asociación y cooperación estratégica, para abordar las amenazas comunes que emanan de Washington. La guerra arancelaria de EE. UU. con China y la guerra de sanciones financieras con Rusia validaron estas preocupaciones y demostraron el peligro claro y presente que enfrentan nuestros dos países. Los intereses comunes de supervivencia y resistencia están uniendo a China y Rusia, y nuestros dos países son económicamente simbióticos en gran medida. Se complementan y aumentan las ventajas competitivas de cada uno. Estos intereses comunes persistirán a largo plazo.

El gobierno chino y el pueblo chino recuerdan muy bien el papel de la Unión Soviética en la liberación de su país de la ocupación japonesa y en la industrialización de China en la posguerra. Nuestros dos países tienen una sólida base histórica para la asociación estratégica y estamos destinados a cooperar estrechamente en nuestros intereses comunes. Espero que la asociación estratégica de Rusia y la República Popular China, que se ve reforzada por el acoplamiento de One Belt One Road con la Unión Económica Euroasiática, se convierta en la base del proyecto del presidente Vladimir Putin de la Gran Asociación Euroasiática y el núcleo de la nueva orden económico mundial._


----------



## Cui Bono (15 Abr 2022)

Cada república que quiera escindirse sabe a dónde llamar para que les den armas de verdad y poder aniquilar a la gentuza de mierda extractiva y canallesca rusa . 

Pagará luego las armas con sus recursos, ya fuera del robo de la chusma gitanesca robagallinas. 

Esto es lo que realmente ha obtenido Rusia en esta guerra, lograr que su proyección internacional cause risa. ¿Puede habedr algo más patético que quete hundan el buque insignia? De la vergüenza que les da dicen que es un accidente y se rebotan tirando algunas de las pocas bombas guiadas que les quedan. 

Ea, ea, ea, los orcogitanos se cabrean.


----------



## Michael_Knight (15 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Fue evacuado.



Según el ejército ruso, los mismos que decían que había sido un incendio fortuito y se dirigía a puerto a ser reparado. Que se sepa con certeza sólo un barco turco a rescatado a 50 marineros.


----------



## El-Mano (15 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> De los mercados que hoy están abiertos, está abierto el de materias primas, y el Gas Natural ha hecho máximos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso es precisamente lo que creo que busca rusia, que ucrania sea la que declare la guerra del gas a alemania... y con los polacos con ganas de visitar el oeste de ucrania...


----------



## Expected (15 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Cada república que quiera escindirse sabe a dónde llamar para que les den armas de verdad y poder aniquilar a la gentuza de mierda extractiva y canallesca rusa .
> 
> Pagará luego las armas con sus recursos, ya fuera del robo de la chusma gitanesca robagallinas.
> 
> ...



En cambio ser un país de drogadictos y pederastas como USA...o de alcohólicos y puteros como los piratas ingleses...es ejemplar. Los gUSanos llevan con el bla bla bla....y lo único que tienen es una impresora que ya se está dando cuenta todo el mundo que es de papelitos de Monopoly. Eso sí que va a ser de risa ..cuando muchos ricos de Monopoly se den cuenta que no lo son tanto.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Abr 2022)

¿Le han hecho al Monje otro kursk?
Lo dijo por el bajo nivel de las informaciones en los mass mierda occidentales, en vez de hacer sangre a todas horas están informando sin mas, como para no echar leña al fuego. ¿Es posible que el buque fuese torpedeado? un hundimiento mientras era remolcado sugiere una via de agua producida por el impacto de un torpedo en su obra viva. ¿habia algún submarino otanico por la zona?


----------



## Cui Bono (15 Abr 2022)

Los rusos venderían a sus madres. Esos tanques a cambio de buenos dólares occidentales y los tontos de los prorrusos del foro hablando del amor a Rusia y demás moñeces. 
Un país de mierda que da sueldos de mierda a los que se juegan la vida por ella merece perder guerras por simple desdén o negociete de sus soldados. 
Danos más, Putin, UKR necesita más tanques baratitos. 
Pero qué patética es la orcorusada.


----------



## NS 4 (15 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Estimado conforero, a la guerra se va ya cabreado y llorado y solo la empiezas si estás dispuesto a ir hasta el final, porque es asunto de mucho dolor y de muerte. Rusia ha perdido, entre ayer y hoy la guerra. La perdió ya desde el minuto uno, cuando erró en el plan y los objetivos. Veo esta mañana que Kiev sigue intacta y las oficinas del criminal Farlopensky en pie. No se si es muestra de impotencia o de incoherencia, pero da igual, el resultado es el mismo: derrota. Lo siento por el pueblo ruso, no se lo merece, y por nosotros, que también lo vamos a pagar, más aún de lo ya pagado.



Tu no diferencias una silla de una polla...anda ...mira a ver donde te sientas...


----------



## frangelico (15 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Le han hecho al Monje otro kursk?
> Lo dijo por el bajo nivel de las informaciones en los mass mierda occidentales, en vez de hacer sangre a todas horas están informando sin mas, como para no echar leña al fuego. ¿Es posible que el buque fuese torpedeado? un hundimiento mientras era remolcado sugiere una via de agua producida por el impacto de un torpedo en su obra viva. ¿habia algún submarino otanico por la zona?



No debería haberlo pero lo podrían haber dejado pasar los turcos (uno suyo seguro que no es, los turcos juegan a cierta ambigüedad en esta historia ). Entonces si lo hunden nadie podria protestar porque no está ahí.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (15 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Los de vox no paran.
> 
> Alemania y Francia malas.



ya es imbécil el German y toda la piara de VOXEROS
ponen la tarta hasta el ultimo euro para que no se note que el total no llega a los míseros 300 millones de euros en 5 años
No parece que Rusia dependa mucho de Europa para armarse


----------



## delhierro (15 Abr 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> De donde sacas semejante deducción?
> Es justo todo lo contrario
> las armadas cada vez estan construyendo buques mas grandes
> los destructores han pasado de 3500 o 4500 tn a incluso mas de 10000
> ...



De la realidad. Salvo marinas para luchar por la supremacia en el Pacifico ( China / EEUU ). El resto esta disminuyendo el tonelaje de los barcos y tambien la tripulación. Gran parte del espacio era para los tripulantes, al automatizarse mucho los sistemas se puede reducir.


----------



## Expected (15 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Los rusos venderían a sus madres. Esos tanques a cambio de buenos dólares occidentales y los tontos de los prorrusos del foro hablando del amor a Rusia y demás moñeces.
> Un país de mierda que da sueldos de mierda a los que se juegan la vida por ella merece perder guerras por simple desdén o negociete de sus soldados.
> Danos más, Putin, UKR necesita más tanques baratitos.
> Pero qué patética es la orcorusada.



Nuestros sueldos en cambio...devaluándose un 15% en poco más de un año..sin actualizar salarios ...pero eso sí...con miles de millones para los ministerios del coño morado y demás adláteres. Hay algo más patético que un país en que hay familias que no pueden pagarse la luz....pero te puedes operar y que te corten la polla porque te sientes mocita y ultrafemenina. Mejor que mires a tu alrededor, antes de hablar de lo que no sabes.
Lo que me preocupa es donde está la Babushka rusa, que tiene más cojones que todo nuestro congreso de los Diputados juntos (cosa que tampoco es extremadamente difícil).


----------



## Impresionante (15 Abr 2022)

. Moscú: El número y la escala de los ataques contra Kiev aumentarán en respuesta al sabotaje de las fuerzas ucranianas en territorio ruso


----------



## pgas (15 Abr 2022)

el dial del dolor


----------



## NS 4 (15 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Creo que Europa sigue sin darse cuenta de con quien se las están viendo. Cada baja rusa aumenta el riesgo de contingencia nuclear. Hoy más cercana que ayer. Rusia no pierde guerras. Puede sufrir bajas enormes, cometer errores, parecer débil y generar una falsa sensación de vulnerabilidad a sus enemigos. Entonces es cuando se vuelve más peligrosa.
> El peor error estratégico en occidente es pensar que esta es una guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania. Es un conflicto geoestratégico que apenas acaba de comenzar y que va a multiplicar sus frentes por todo el planeta.



¿Quiza no quiere percibir la perdida de capacidades de su mentor globalsionista???

O simplemente siguen el plan de destruccion para la vieja Europa, elaborado por el globalismo y su ingenieria social...


----------



## EGO (15 Abr 2022)

El ajedrecista Putin esta ya en *zugzwang.*

Que no nos extrañe que las cloacas rusas lo despachen


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (15 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> De la realidad. Salvo marinas para luchar por la supremacia en el Pacifico ( China / EEUU ). El resto esta disminuyendo el tonelaje de los barcos y tambien la tripulación. Gran parte del espacio era para los tripulantes, al automatizarse mucho los sistemas se puede reducir.



Dame ejemplos concretos

Dime armadas cuyos barcos en producción o diseño tipo destructor fragata o corbeta estén siendo de menor tamaño que los de la anterior generación 

Lo que se está reduciendo es el tamaño de las flotas


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (15 Abr 2022)

anda que no apesta el twister ni nada


----------



## kraker (15 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Suicidio colectivo occidental en perspectiva:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando sea verano sacarán otro programa


----------



## NS 4 (15 Abr 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> ya es imbécil el German y toda la piara de VOXEROS
> ponen la tarta hasta el ultimo euro para que no se note que el total no llega a los míseros 300 millones de euros en 5 años
> No parece que Rusia dependa mucho de Europa para armarse



Pues dicen que son ultranacionalistas muy radicales dispuestos a tomar las armas en cualquier momento...


----------



## terro6666 (15 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero que puede haber sido si no? Americanos desde Turquía / Rumania con F-35 y Harpoon? Mucho riesgo para romper un barco por grande que sea





EUROPIA dijo:


> Interesante hilo, sobre Azovstal y las gigantes dimensiones, con tuneles, bunkeres,...



Leyendo los comentarios de ese Twitt ya se denota el máximo retard de los follarusos


----------



## El-Mano (15 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . Moscú: El número y la escala de los ataques contra Kiev aumentarán en respuesta al sabotaje de las fuerzas ucranianas en territorio ruso



Para los que lo tienen censurado:

*Moscú: El número y la escala de los ataques contra Kiev aumentarán en respuesta al sabotaje de las fuerzas ucranianas en territorio ruso *
Asimismo, el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia indicó que las fuerzas rusas tomaron el control de la fábrica siderúrgica Iliich en Mariúpol. 


El número y la escala de los ataques contra Kiev aumentarán en respuesta a las agresiones de las fuerzas ucranianas en territorio ruso, afirmó este viernes el Ministerio de Defensa del país euroasiático.
En particular, durante la noche, misiles marítimos de largo alcance Kalibr atacaron una instalación militar en las afueras de Kiev. Como resultado, fueron destruidos talleres de producción y reparación de sistemas de misiles antiaéreos de largo y medio alcance y de misiles antibuque de la planta de construcción de maquinaria Vizar.
Asimismo, el organismo indicó que las fuerzas rusas tomaron el control de la fábrica siderúrgica Iliich en Mariúpol y la "liberaron completamente de los nacionalistas ucranianos".

Además, desde la cartera de Defensa afirmaron que las tropas de cohetes aniquilaron la unidad mercenaria polaca en la localidad de Izyúmskoye, en la región de Járkov, y fueron eliminados hasta 30 soldados. 
Entre otros detalles, el organismo informó que las fuerzas de defensa aérea rusas derribaron con un sistema de misiles antiaéreos S-400 un helicóptero ucraniano Mi-8 que atacó a civiles en la aldea de Klímovo, en la provincia de Briansk.

Paralelamente, fueron derribados ocho vehículos aéreos no tripulados de Kiev. Además, misiles aéreos de alta precisión alcanzaron siete objetos de las fuerzas ucranianas, al tiempo que la aviación táctica-operativa destruyó 13 instalaciones militares.
En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, las tropas rusas han destruido 132 aviones, 105 helicópteros, 245 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 456 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 2.213 tanques y otros vehículos blindados, 249 lanzacohetes múltiples, 966 unidades de artillería de campaña y morteros, así como 2.110 unidades de vehículos militares especiales, aseguraron desde la institución.

Este jueves, las fuerzas ucranianas llevaron a cabo un ataque contra una localidad fronteriza del distrito de Klímovo, en la provincia rusa de Briansk. Al menos ocho personas, incluida una mujer embarazada y un niño, resultaron heridas.
La misma jornada, el gobernador de la provincia rusa de Bélgorod, Vyacheslav Gladkov, informó sobre dos actos de agresión a la región por parte de las fuerzas ucranianas. Como resultado del ataque, un habitante de 37 años sufrió una "ligera herida de metralla en el antebrazo", según el alto funcionario.


----------



## delhierro (15 Abr 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Dame ejemplos concretos
> 
> Dime armadas cuyos barcos en producción o diseño tipo destructor fragata o corbeta estén siendo de menor tamaño que los de la anterior generación
> 
> Lo que se está reduciendo es el tamaño de las flotas



No es que las corbetas sean más pequeñas, es que sustituyen a las fragatas y/o destructores. Los israelies desde que les hundieon un destructor en las guerras arabes, construyen corbetas y compran submarinos. No soy un experto pero me parece logico.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Abr 2022)

Pues eso, poco a poco el conflicto sigue con un esquema muy parecido al sirio, otro vídeo…


----------



## _nadie_ (15 Abr 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> El lanzar una bomba nuclear en Ucrania sería , además de una locura, el argumento perfecto para entrar en la Otan no solo para Fin y Swe sino para cualquier pais del Atlántico N, S o cualquier otro océano.



En mi opinión lo que está generando que estemos hablando de armas nucleares y visionando un futuro apocalíptico es la tibieza con la que Rusia ha tratado a Europa desde la caída del muro. Cediendo y manteniendo una política casi de sumisión con la esperanza de que algún día se le tratase como a un miembro europeo o incluso integrarse como tal. En un mundo guiado por instintos naturales sería de lógica converger con el vecino para vivir cómodamente y en armonía. En un mundo guiado por la codicia y el capital, allí donde no hay montañas se levantas muros. Con los anglosajones y sus instituciones piratas como caballo de Troya, el sentimiento de los pueblos está cambiando. Se dice que del amor al odio hay un paso, los anglosajones están a punto de provocar que se de ese paso. Hay que reconocerle la maestría de los piratas en el divide et impera.
A ver qué pasa en Francia en la segunda vuelta, aún viendo la manipulación con la que ha habido en otros países, no creo que la cordura y el sentido común se imponga. Rusia recién esta la fase de negación, está perdiendo toda esperanza. A no mucho tardar comenzará la fase de aceptación y no habrá contemplaciones, arsenal nuclear incluido. La OTAN se va a deshacer como un azucarillo en el café al ver la virulencia de las hostias, es lo debió haber pasado con la caída de la Unión Soviética.


----------



## arriondas (15 Abr 2022)

Las sociedades de muchos países detestan a los anglos, incluyendo las de algunos miembros de la OTAN. Tantos y tantos años de desprecio, chulería, es lo que tienen. Pero hasta ahora no parecían tener demasiada fuerza como para plantar cara. Estamos ante un cambio, ante países que buscan acabar con ese orden.


----------



## Impresionante (15 Abr 2022)

. Grecia: "No debilitaremos la defensa de nuestro territorio por ayudar a Ucrania"

El ministro de Defensa griego anunció que su país no va a enviar más armamento a Kiev.





Soldados griegos en Atenas, el 28 de enero de 2015.Boaz Rottem / Legion-Media
Grecia ha decidido no enviar más equipos militares a Ucrania para no mermar sus propias capacidades defensivas, sobre todo en las islas. "No debilitaremos la defensa del territorio griego por ayudar a Ucrania en materia de defensa", declaró este miércoles el ministro de Defensa griego, Nikolaos Panagiotopoulos, durante un debate parlamentario.
"Los equipos de defensa que enviamos a Ucrania […] procedían *de nuestras reservas*. No hay forma de que podamos debilitar ninguna parte de nuestra defensa, especialmente en las islas, para tomar un equipo militar de ahí y enviarlo a Ucrania", aclaró Panagiotopoulos.
Grecia ha suministrado a Ucrania* lanzacohetes portátiles*, *fusiles Kaláshnikov* y *municiones* para ayudarle en los combates contra Rusia, pero se ha negado a atender su petición informal de transferir armamentos soviéticos más pesados, como los sistemas de defensa aérea *Tor-M1* y *Osa-AK*, reportaron medios locales citando sus fuentes.





VIDEO: Activistas lanzan pintura roja a vehículos blindados de la OTAN en Grecia
Una encuesta realizada por MEGA TV refleja que *un 66 %* de los griegos está *en contra del envío de equipos militares* a Ucrania, mientras que un 29 % de la población apoya la decisión del Gobierno. Entretanto, la mayoría —un 70 %— apoya a Ucrania, si bien se expresa en contra de que Atenas se involucre en el conflicto armado.
Como muestra de su rechazo a la implicación de su país en las acciones militares en Ucrania, los trabajadores ferroviarios griegos de la compañía TrainOSE se negaron a primeros de abril a transportar armas de la OTAN y EE.UU. desde el puerto de la ciudad de Alejandrópolis hacia Ucrania. "No seremos cómplices del paso de la maquinaria de guerra por el territorio de nuestro país", declararon, al tiempo que subrayaron que trabajan "para transportar a la gente y las mercancías que pueden ser utilizadas para satisfacer las necesidades de la sociedad".

Alejandrópolis se ha convertido en un punto de entrada clave para los buques extranjeros que transportan tropas y vehículos militares de EE.UU. y de la OTAN, que luego son distribuidos a distintos puntos de Europa del Este a través de la red de carreteras y ferrocarriles.


----------



## Seronoser (15 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Канцлер Австрии заявил, что Путин заверил его в стабильности поставок газа
> 
> 
> Канцлер Австрии Карл Нехаммер заявил, что президент России Владимир Путин на переговорах в Москве заверил его в стабильности поставок российского газа, а также... РИА Новости, 14.04.2022
> ...



El canciller austríaco es de letras  

Aún no se ha enterado de que va a pagar en rublos, y de que se la van a clavar dos veces, una al cambiar sus euros a rublos y otra cuando pague con esos rublos el gas.

Ese es el nivel de los políticos europeos


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Las sociedades de muchos países detestan a los anglos, incluyendo las de algunos miembros de la OTAN. Tantos y tantos años de desprecio, chulería, es lo que tienen. Pero hasta ahora no parecían tener demasiada fuerza como para plantar cara. Estamos ante un cambio, ante países que buscan acabar con ese orden.



Los asiáticos y africanos si les están plantado cara, y alguno latinoamericano como Cuba o Venezuela. En Europa occidental siguen aferrados al eje anglo…


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (15 Abr 2022)

*¿Por qué CHINA NO rescatará a la ECONOMÍA RUSA? *

Rusia lleva años intentando reducir su dependencia de las economías occidentales, pese a ello las sanciones internacionales que se han aprobado contra la economía rusa tras la atroz invasión de Ucrania están poniendo al país de Vladimir Putin contra las cuerdas. Eso ha hecho que de repente todas las miradas se hayan vuelto sobre China. ¿Rescatará el gigante asiático a la economía rusa? ¿Hasta qué punto puede contar Moscú con el apoyo de Pekín? En este vídeo os contamos todos los detalles.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (15 Abr 2022)

_nadie_ dijo:


> En mi opinión lo que está generando que estemos hablando de armas nucleares y visionando un futuro apocalíptico es la tibieza con la que Rusia ha tratado a Europa desde la caída del muro. Cediendo y manteniendo una política casi de sumisión con la esperanza de que algún día se le tratase como a un miembro europeo o incluso integrarse como tal. En un mundo guiado por instintos naturales sería de lógica converger con el vecino para vivir cómodamente y en armonía. En un mundo guiado por la codicia y el capital, allí donde no hay montañas se levantas muros. Con los anglosajones y sus instituciones piratas como caballo de Troya, el sentimiento de los pueblos está cambiando. Se dice que del amor al odio hay un paso, los anglosajones están a punto de provocar que se de ese paso. Hay que reconocerle la maestría de los piratas en el divide et impera.
> A ver qué pasa en Francia en la segunda vuelta, aún viendo la manipulación con la que ha habido en otros países, no creo que la cordura y el sentido común se imponga. Rusia recién esta la fase de negación, está perdiendo toda esperanza. A no mucho tardar comenzará la fase de aceptación y no habrá contemplaciones, arsenal nuclear incluido. La OTAN se va a deshacer como un azucarillo en el café al ver la virulencia de las hostias, es lo debió haber pasado con la caída de la Unión Soviética.



No estoy nada de acuerdo.
Rusia está haciendo su trabajo.
Sois vosotros, con una visión occidental y corto placista, los que os ponéis nerviosos.

En Rusia de momento, la vida sigue igual que hace dos meses, salvo los Zara, que están cerrados


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (15 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No es que las corbetas sean más pequeñas, es que sustituyen a las fragatas y/o destructores. Los israelies desde que les hundieon un destructor en las guerras arabes, construyen corbetas y compran submarinos. No soy un experto pero me parece logico.



efectivmente no eres un experto. 
Y me pones un ejemplo muy malo
La armada israeli es la cenicienta de sus fuerzas armadas. Tienen una misiones muy especificas y diferentes a otras potencias. Tan solo el mero control de sus aguas y poco mas. 
Su poder antinaval en caso de necesitarlo se basaría en su enorme portaviones terrestre con casi 400 aviones de combate y su proyeccion estrategica en sus submarinos
en todo caso, tenian el eliat tan solo porque se lo regalaron, en un momento en que sus otras naves lanzamisiles apenas llegaban a la 200 tn
Y este destructor de la 2º SGM pesaba 1710 tn. Las corbeta actuales unos 1200 tn, pero son todo armas. 
En todo caso dime que países modernos están sustituyendo sus fragatas y destructores por corbetas


----------



## Teuro (15 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> ojo, que los bebés eran rusos, si fuesen argentinos no pasaría nada por usarlos de escudos humanos . Y todo según sus fuentes. Les habrán preguntado a los bebés su nacionalidad.
> 
> En fin, el nivel de demencia colectiva al que ha llegado la socidad rusa es ya de hundimiento de civilización.



A ver, la captura de este tío fue hace ya más de 40 días, por lo que esta "noticia" es "probablemente" una producción de "Bulos Rusos S.A.". Ya hubo cierto cachondeo por "la pinta" del fiero guerrero ucraniano y que uno con esa pinta capturado por los chechenos podría terminar siendo "la vía de escape" del estrés guerrero de los chechenos.


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . Moscú: El número y la escala de los ataques contra Kiev aumentarán en respuesta al sabotaje de las fuerzas ucranianas en territorio ruso



"aumentarán", futuro... continúan en el futuro... más futuro para otro futuro...


----------



## kelden (15 Abr 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *¿Por qué CHINA NO rescatará a la ECONOMÍA RUSA? *
> 
> Rusia lleva años intentando reducir su dependencia de las economías occidentales, pese a ello las sanciones internacionales que se han aprobado contra la economía rusa tras la atroz invasión de Ucrania están poniendo al país de Vladimir Putin contra las cuerdas. Eso ha hecho que de repente todas las miradas se hayan vuelto sobre China. ¿Rescatará el gigante asiático a la economía rusa? ¿Hasta qué punto puede contar Moscú con el apoyo de Pekín? En este vídeo os contamos todos los detalles.



Y ese anormal del video con quien ha empatao?  

Toma, infórmate de primera mano:

Global Times


----------



## Malevich (15 Abr 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> Os estáis montando películas desde el minuto 1.
> Que aún queden 100.000 personas armadas con pistolas y rifles no es una amenaza militar para Rusia.
> Rusia ya consiguió sus objetivos cuando destruyó toda la infraestructura militar de Ucrania sin que nadie pudiera hacer nada para evitarlo. *Y esto fue al tercer día. *La amenaza eran los misiles y la fuerza aérea, junto a la voluntad de montar bases americanas. ¿Sabéis cuantos años se tarda en montar infraestructuras de ese tamaño? Se ven desde cualquier satélite.
> Por lo tanto en vez de andar cuñadeando como palilleros deberíais preguntaros:
> *SI RUSIA YA HA CONSEGUIDO SUS OBJETIVOS, ¿porqué sigue adelante?*



Si se confirma que el ejército ucraniano ha hundido el crucero y ha atacado el territorio ruso, aún puede hacer daño. 
Desde luego mucho menos daño que el que le pueda hacer a la inversa Rusia, pero la guerra aún no está ganada. Hay que terminar con Mariupol y aniquilar el ejército ucraniano del Donbass, y sí, impedir que llegue armamento vía férrea del oeste.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Abr 2022)

Una de las plantas industriales en Mariupol ya está controlada…








Новости спецоперации: в Минобороны сообщили об успехе в Мариуполе


Официальный представитель Минобороны РФ генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков во время брифинга 15 апреля сообщил, что российским войскам удалось очистить от украински




svpressa.ru





Según los chicos de las fosas marianas han usado juguetes nuevos para eliminar las zonas profundas de la planta…hay algún vídeo por las profundidades de la web. Los robots parece que ya son parte del ejército ruso…en operaciones especiales.


----------



## Seronoser (15 Abr 2022)

La planta de Ilich ha sido tomada por la infantería rusa.
Ya solo queda Azovstal en Mariupol


----------



## Teuro (15 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Me pone que flipas la hermana del lider supremo. Tiene cara de cachonda. ¿Es grave?


----------



## EGO (15 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A ver, la captura de este tío fue hace ya más de 40 días, por lo que esta "noticia" es "probablemente" una producción de "Bulos Rusos S.A.". Ya hubo cierto cachondeo por "la pinta" del fiero guerrero ucraniano y que uno con esa pinta capturado por los chechenos podría terminar siendo "la vía de escape" del estrés guerrero de los chechenos.



Estan emocionados con capturar algun pez gordo en Mariupol,pero esos ya volaron en los helicopteros que todos los dias iban y venian para llevar suministros y llevarse heridos.

Otra muestra del paquismo ruso.Mes y medio entrando y saliendo helicopteros de Mariupol hasta que sono la flauta y derribaron un par de ellos.


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (15 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Si se confirma que el ejército ucraniano ha hundido el crucero y ha atacado el territorio ruso, aún puede hacer daño.
> Desde luego mucho menos daño que el que le pueda hacer a la inversa Rusia, pero la guerra aún no está ganada. Hay que terminar con Mariupol y aniquilar el ejército ucraniano del Donbass, y sí, impedir que llegue armamento vía férrea del oeste.



Un misil no hunde un barco de mil millones de dólares con 8 torretas CIWS.

Dejad de fantasear.


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Pues eso, poco a poco el conflicto sigue con un esquema muy parecido al sirio, otro vídeo…



En Siria era un pequeño y supergolpeado ejército nacional contra una horda brutal de yihadistas internacionales, bien armados y nutridos por sátrapas y los anglos, con el beneplácito y la sonrisa abierta de Israel. Se supone que un ejército como el ruso debería tener muchas y mejores opciones que las que tuvo, y tiene, el valeroso y digno ejército sirio. Digo yo, vamos.


----------



## Billy Ray (15 Abr 2022)

_Los chechenos mostraron un pasaporte estadounidense con el nombre de Joseph Ward Clark. Se desconoce el paradero o la suerte del titular del pasaporte. _


----------



## Billy Ray (15 Abr 2022)

_En Mariupol, la planta metalúrgica que lleva el nombre de Ilich fue tomada bajo control TOTAL - Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia _


----------



## Malevich (15 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Eso es precisamente lo que creo que busca rusia, que ucrania sea la que declare la guerra del gas a alemania... y con los polacos con ganas de visitar el oeste de ucrania...



Polonia y Alemania no tocarán un pelo a Ucrania, olvidaros de eso.
Polonia y Alemania no son naciones soberanas, Zelensky ha humillado al presidente de la República Federal y no ha pasado nada.
Si se corta el gas le echarán la culpa a Rusia y nada más. Circulen.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> En Siria era un pequeño y supergolpeado ejército nacional contra una horda brutal de yihadistas internacionales, bien armados y nutridos por sátrapas y los anglos, con el beneplácito y la sonrisa abierta de Israel. Se supone que un ejército como el ruso debería tener muchas y mejores opciones que las que tuvo, y tiene, el valeroso y digno ejército sirio. Digo yo, vamos.



Je,je,je…están luchando contra la OTAN, camuflados como mercenarios, igual que en Siria…y hay que localizarlos y eliminarlos…poco a poco…anoche tocó a una unidad polaca…








В МО РФ заявили об уничтожении отряда польских наемников ракетными войсками


Как заявил официальный представитель МО РФ Игорь Конашенков, также ракетные войска поразили 221 военный объект Украины.




tvzvezda.ru


----------



## arriondas (15 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los asiáticos y africanos si les están plantado cara, y alguno latinoamericano como Cuba o Venezuela. En Europa occidental siguen aferrados al eje anglo…



Porque un país como España es anglófilo. La relación de amor-odio de la sociedad española hacia EEUU y Gran Bretaña es digna de estudio. A pesar de toda la retórica, en el fondo los adoran, quieren ser como ellos. Mucho discursito anticapitalista de los progres, mucha tacita con un puño rompiendo la palabra "capital", camisetitas con motivos de izquierdas.... pero a la hora de la verdad, los viajecitos a Londres, a Nueva York, a Los Angeles, o a Miami que no me los quite nadie. Y por supuesto, no se pierden Juego de Tronos, Better Call Saul, Stranger Things, Rick y Morty, y otras series anglo. Obreros de Malasaña, comunistas de Amazon y FNAC.

Y no hay más que ver ciertos mensajes en este foro, a los "analistas" y "expertos" con barba, etc. Es algo generalizado.

España es el país fuera de la Anglosfera que más productos de la industria anglo del entretenimiento consume, desde hace varias décadas. Tú vas a los Balcanes, Rusia, Turquía... y la gente escucha música local, ve series locales. En Rusia, más del 70 por ciento de la población no ha visto un sólo segundo de Juego de Tronos. Ni uno. Luego, no es de extrañar que las sociedades de países como España sean tan endófobas; desde pequeñito ya te están metiendo por los ojos el american way of life, haciéndote ver que lo de fuera (concretamente lo anglo) es lo mejor. Desde luego mejor que lo tuyo.


----------



## kasperle1966 (15 Abr 2022)

*El crucero Moskva se hundió *


Sí, una tormenta es la mejor definición de lo que está sucediendo alrededor del crucero de misiles de la guardia Moskva.
“Cuando el crucero Moskva estaba siendo remolcado al puerto de destino debido a los daños en el casco recibidos durante el incendio por la detonación de municiones, el barco perdió estabilidad. El barco se hundió en un mar tormentoso.
Y ya hacia el final de la escritura, llegó un mensaje de que el crucero aún se hundió.

La detonación de municiones en el sótano de artillería o municiones para las instalaciones de defensa aérea provocó deformaciones en el casco, por lo que el Moskva se hundió mientras era remolcado.
Entonces, la Flota del Mar Negro perdió su buque insignia. Las consecuencias, digamos enseguida, serán muy desagradables.
Mucho se ha dicho ya sobre lo que pudo haber causado el incidente, y las versiones son más bonitas que otras.

*Versión 1. Mina *
Sí, recientemente los ucranianos han arrojado minas más que suficientes al Mar Negro, causando muchos problemas a las flotas Turquía y Rumania, que están ocupadas con la neutralización en su totalidad.
Por la noche, ¿pasar por alto la mina que fue arrancada del minrep y que explotó debajo del costado? Quizás. Y podría provocar un incendio y enganchar los sótanos. Teniendo en cuenta lo que resultó ser el final, primero devolví la versión descartada con una mina a su lugar. "Moscú" resistió por un día, pero el resultado fue triste.

*Versión 2. Fantástico *
Algunos medios oficiales y bloggers libres han dado a conocer el tema de que Moskva fue alcanzada por un misil antibuque Penguin o un NSM más moderno de fabricación noruega, entregado en secreto a Ucrania a bordo de un avión bajo la condición de interferencia masiva... y así sucesivamente. .

El rango de vuelo del Penguin de 60 km no molesta a nadie, así como los problemas de emparejar misiles occidentales con radares de guía ucranianos (considere soviéticos).
Además, muchas personas cerca del "Moscú" observaron un avión estadounidense del tipo "Poseidón".
En general, nuestras fantasías no son para ser ocupadas. Teniendo en cuenta el habitual silencio total del Ministerio de Defensa, cualquier especulación puede ser vomitada para no ir más allá.

*Versión 3. Misil antibuque ucraniano "Neptune" *
Escuché una entrevista en video con mi colega Maxim Klimov, quien apoya mucho esta versión. Debo decir que tiene un componente saludable. De hecho, un destacamento de barcos liderado por Moskva estaba en el área de cobertura de los misiles antibuque Neptune, y los ucranianos bien podrían lanzar en Moskva.

Misil ucraniano, que es una versión ligeramente modificada del misil soviético Kh-35 de los años 70 del siglo pasado, con un alcance aumentado de hasta 280 km, una ojiva que pesa 150 kg y un buscador activo.
Y a disposición de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania hay varios complejos listos para trabajar. Por qué lo son es otro asunto. Sin embargo, el uso de Neptunes no causa mucha sorpresa, todavía tenemos una guerra de poder natural, como resultado de lo cual hubo y aún (desafortunadamente) habrá sorpresas como un ataque a RAV y depósitos de combustible incluso en el territorio de Rusia.

Más sorprendente: ¿qué hicieron los cálculos de defensa aérea en el "Moscú" y los barcos de escolta? De las escasas líneas de informes del Ministerio de Defensa, quedó claro que el crucero no iba solo. Así que había otros barcos allí. Surge una pregunta justa sobre las calificaciones y la capacitación adecuada de las personas que deberían haber sido responsables específicamente de la seguridad del barco desde el aire.
Simplemente se vuelve incómodo al comprender que el barco, que se ha modernizado, equipado con el sistema de defensa aérea de corto alcance Osa y el S-300F de largo alcance, recibió dos misiles antibuque así. Incluso es algo raro.
Disculpe, pero si las tripulaciones de defensa aérea solo pueden derribar un objetivo volador durante los ejercicios, ¿por qué conducir un crucero a las costas enemigas? ¿Dónde puede obtener un misil real? ¿O tal vez nuestros sistemas de defensa aérea no son tan buenos? ¿Y es hora de reemplazar Osa con Thor y S-300 con S-400? Mucha gente ha estado hablando de esto en voz alta durante mucho tiempo y esto tiene mucho sentido.

*Versión 4. Solo un incendio *
Sí, por extraño que parezca, pero la causa de la detonación del BC podría ser un incendio ordinario de un cableado eléctrico en cortocircuito. O por cualquier otra razón, pero el fuego más elemental.

En general, Internet está lleno de historias de personas que sirvieron en "Moscú" y "Varyag". Y las críticas sobre los barcos no son las más parciales.
De los tres (ahora dos) cruceros del Proyecto 1164 que permanecieron a flote, solo uno, el Mariscal Ustinov, recibió el sistema de extinción de incendios Krab-M durante el proceso de modernización. Se puede considerar que este sistema, desarrollado en la planta de Krizo en Gatchina, cumple con los requisitos modernos.
Dicen que el "Servicio de Automatización de Incendios" de la NPO de Moscú ofreció sistemas de control y extinción aún más avanzados, pero ... el dinero, como de costumbre, no estaba en la cantidad adecuada. Y debido a que "Moscú" solo recibió reparaciones programadas, no modernizaron el crucero.

Lo mismo sucedió con el "Varangian". Es decir, dos barcos operaron como parte de la Armada rusa, y ambos fueron los buques insignia de dos flotas, cuyo sistema de extinción de incendios corresponde al nivel del siglo pasado.
Por supuesto, es genial que al menos Ustinov tenga un sistema que pueda hacer frente a un incendio. Porque "Varyag" en una situación similar, aparentemente, irá tras "Moscú".
Por cierto, la evacuación de la tripulación en la tarde del 14 de abril no hace más que confirmar que el incendio no pudo ser atajado. Por lo general, resulta que la tripulación abandona el barco cuando no hay posibilidad de hacer frente al daño.

Se cree que los cruceros del Proyecto 1164 son bastante peligrosos en caso de incendio. Heredaron los problemas de sus predecesores, los cruceros Project 1134B, que también tenían un equipo de extinción de incendios deficiente. Y de siete barcos, tres estaban en llamas: "Nikolaev", "Ochakov" y "Kerch".
Los cruceros del Proyecto 1164 se convirtieron en dignos sucesores de los Berkuts, heredando tanto el riesgo de incendio como los sistemas de extinción débiles.
Además, una cosa más que jugó un papel importante en el destino del "Moscú": esta es la escuela soviética de equipar barcos, cuando las armas se instalaron al máximo. Aquí hay un esquema de fotos de Moscú.


El armamento y las municiones se distribuyen por todo el barco. Si piensas bien, donde sea que golpee un misil hipotético, encontrará algo de armas o un depósito de municiones. O un incendio, habiendo surgido en un barco, se extenderá muy rápidamente a algo de este surtido.

*La pregunta más difícil *


Entonces, ¿qué causó la muerte de "Moscú", misiles antibuque, una mina o un incendio? Y ahora realmente no importa. El crucero se hundió, cualquiera que fuera la causa de su muerte. Es poco probable que levantar el barco tenga éxito, por lo que no sabremos la verdad con certeza.
Y de hecho, ¿es realmente necesario? Está claro que el viejo barco (seis meses no llegó al cuadragésimo aniversario de servicio), con problemas en el diseño, estaba condenado. Y la Armada lo sabía, de lo contrario no habrían eliminado a la tripulación, poniendo fin a la lucha por la supervivencia.

En principio, la tercera opción que consideramos no es tan mala. El buque de guerra murió como resultado de las hostilidades; tal muerte es incluso honorable. Mejor que el hecho de que la tripulación no pudo apagar el fuego.
Es cierto que surge la pregunta de que la misma tripulación de guardias no podría repeler el ataque de los misiles antibuque más modernos, si ocurriera. Como resultado, el crucero, que estuvo en reparación durante tres años y que lo abandonó hace un año, se pierde irremediablemente.

Destruyó 6 barcos de la llamada Armada de Ucrania, por supuesto, parece una compensación. Pero a través de las lágrimas.

*Y quiero terminar con una nota muy triste. *
Nosotros (yo, Klimov, Timokhin y otros autores) hablamos constantemente sobre la necesidad de prestar atención a la flota. Que necesita barcos nuevos y modernos. Que el estado de la flota de superficie, para la que Rusia solo puede construir barcos a partir de una fragata con un desplazamiento de 5.000 toneladas o menos, es deprimente. Que los grandes barcos de la zona oceánica son chatarra irremediablemente obsoleta como el mismo "Moscú", completamente incapaz de operaciones de combate reales.

Si tomamos las estadísticas del crecimiento de la flota de superficie rusa en términos de barcos de rango I y II, en los últimos 20 años se ve así:
- 2 fragatas del proyecto 22350, con un desplazamiento de 4500 toneladas, con un costo de $ 450 millones cada una;
- 3 fragatas del proyecto 11356, desplazamiento 4000 toneladas, costo $430 millones cada una;
- 7 corbetas del proyecto 20380/20385, desplazamiento 1800 toneladas, costo $250 millones cada una;
- 2 BDK proyecto 11711, desplazamiento 5000 toneladas, costo $160 millones cada uno.

Un poco, eso en toneladas, eso en dinero. Pero esta es nuestra realidad.

Al mismo tiempo, durante los mismos 20 años, nuestros "hombres de negocios exitosos" construyeron su propia flota. Es cierto, de yates, pero ¿comparemos?

- "Dilbar", el yate de Usmanov, desplazamiento de 15.000 toneladas, longitud de 156 m (RKR "Moscú" era de 186,5 m), costó 800 millones de dólares;
- Eclipse, yate de Abramovich, desplazamiento 13.000 toneladas, costo $430 millones;
- Yate de vela A, yate de Melnichenko, desplazamiento de 12.700 toneladas, costo de $ 425 millones;
- "Motor Yacht A", el segundo yate de Melnichenko, 8800 toneladas, costó $255 millones;
- "Ocean Victory", el yate de Rashnikov, 10.800 toneladas, costó 400 millones de dólares;
- "Ona", el primer yate de Usmanov, desplazamiento 10.360 toneladas, vendido por Usmanov por $ 250 millones;
- "Palladium" Prokhorov, desplazamiento 7900 toneladas, el costo de 200 millones de dólares;
- Barbara ($125 millones), Nirvana ($100 millones) y Anastasia (vendida por $75 millones) - La flota de yates del Sr. Potanin.

Y la lista continúa. Quantum Blue de Galitsky ($225 millones), Black Pearl de Burlakov ($220 millones), Tango de Vekselberg ($110 millones), Madame Gu de Skoch ($135 millones) y así sucesivamente.

"Barato" menos de $ 100 millones, ni siquiera quiero mencionar de alguna manera. Pero unas pocas docenas se escribirán fácilmente.

En general, los multimillonarios muy exitosos de Rusia, que no son oligarcas en absoluto, tienen una flota tal que si los equipas con Calibre, puedes poner el mundo entero en tus oídos.
Extraña situación, ¿verdad? Los oligarcas tienen dinero para yates, pero no para un sistema de extinción de incendios para un buque de guerra. Pero usted mismo comprende cómo es posible, dónde está Usmanov y dónde está la flota. Por supuesto, los señores multimillonarios necesitan mantener un nivel de comodidad. También ganaron estos miles de millones de dólares con sudor y sangre, que gastan en su flota.

Y ya tenemos barcos de 40 años y más. Se ahogarán, pero no hay nada que hacer. No hay dinero, pero hay que mantenerse en las olas.

Entonces, lo que le sucedió a "Moscú" es en realidad un patrón, pero no un accidente. Junto al crucero también se hundió la creencia de que todo está más o menos en orden en la flota, como difunde al respecto nuestro Ministerio de Defensa.
Ya es hora de que nuestros líderes del estado piensen si los "hombres de negocios exitosos" gastan mucho dinero en juguetes.

*https://topwar.ru/194963-krejser-moskva-zatonul.html*


----------



## El-Mano (15 Abr 2022)

Mientras tanto...




Y esta noche igual cae otra tanda:


----------



## thanos2 (15 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> ojo, que los bebés eran rusos, si fuesen argentinos no pasaría nada por usarlos de escudos humanos . Y todo según sus fuentes. Les habrán preguntado a los bebés su nacionalidad.
> 
> En fin, el nivel de demencia colectiva al que ha llegado la socidad rusa es ya de hundimiento de civilización.





Teuro dijo:


> A ver, la captura de este tío fue hace ya más de 40 días, por lo que esta "noticia" es "probablemente" una producción de "Bulos Rusos S.A.". Ya hubo cierto cachondeo por "la pinta" del fiero guerrero ucraniano y que uno con esa pinta capturado por los chechenos podría terminar siendo "la vía de escape" del estrés guerrero de los chechenos.




Pero a ver...

No habéis visto que:
1- Es una troleada
2- Es un montaje, ni siquiera lo publicó la Irina esa, es para desacreditar a esa cuenta de twitter.
3- La foto es de Jordi el niño polla que se suele utilizar para este tipo de troleadas, diciendo que es un médico, un joven investigador, un joven autónomo, etc.

Es que es impresionante el nivelazo... No me extraña que los gobernantes se rían en nuestra puta cara.


----------



## mazuste (15 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> _Para los que lo tienen censurado:_
> *Moscú: El número y la escala de los ataques contra Kiev aumentarán en respuesta al sabotaje de las fuerzas ucranianas en territorio ruso *



Así que fue la respuesta a la incursión ukro en Rusia...


----------



## kelden (15 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Porque un país como España es anglófilo. La relación de amor-odio de la sociedad española hacia EEUU y Gran Bretaña es digna de estudio. A pesar de toda la retórica, en el fondo los adoran, quieren ser como ellos. Mucho discursito anticapitalista de los progres, mucha tacita con un puño rompiendo la palabra "capital", camisetitas con motivos de izquierdas.... pero a la hora de la verdad, los viajecitos a Londres, a Nueva York, a Los Angeles, o a Miami que no me los quite nadie. Y por supuesto, no se pierden Juego de Tronos, Better Call Saul, Stranger Things, Rick y Morty, y otras series anglo. Obreros de Malasaña, comunistas de Amazon y FNAC.
> 
> Y no hay más que ver ciertos mensajes en este foro, a los "analistas" y "expertos" con barba, etc. Es algo generalizado.
> 
> España es el país fuera de la Anglosfera que más productos de la industria anglo del entretenimiento consume, desde hace varias décadas. Tú vas a los Balcanes, Rusia, Turquía... y la gente escucha música local, ve series locales. En Rusia, más del 70 por ciento de la población no ha visto un sólo segundo de Juego de Tronos. Ni uno. Luego, no es de extrañar que las sociedades de países como España sean tan endófobas; desde pequeñito ya te están metiendo por los ojos el american way of life, haciéndote ver que lo de fuera (concretamente lo anglo) es lo mejor. Desde luego mejor que lo tuyo.



Es que no hay alternativa. En mi época era elegir entre los Cure, Smiths o Talking Heads o Peret, los Chunguitos y Manolo Escobar .... no hay color ....  

Cuando tu propio pais se sumerge con gusto y por propia voluntad de sus élites en un universo entre cutre, hortera y pueblerino pocas salidas te dejan. En varios posts de este mismo hilo ya he señalado cual es el problema de este pais y no es la gente.


----------



## quinciri (15 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El ir con tiento era dejar esa puerta de salida a Ucrania. Algo medianamente honroso, firmar una paz al estilo Georgia 2008, y renunciar al Donbass, Jerson, Crimea, etc. Ucrania podía salir más o menos airosa. Pero...



Pero eso pudiendo ser una salida minimamente airosa para lo que quedara de Ucrania, no cambiaría el problema que seguiría teniendo Rusia en el medio y largo plazo, y en cuanto a su seguridad. Porque lo que quedara de Ucrania continuaría en manos de de quien esta, y con el títere de turno (ahora Zelensky ... ).

Por tanto, creo que con contratiempo, provocación, o lo que sea, o sin ello, a Rusia no le queda otra que seguir adelante.

Además, la que provocó de entrada esta "intervención", fue la misma "teledirigida" Ucrania, y con lo que venian preparando para Donbass y Crimea desde 2014 (incumplimiento de acuerdos de MInsk aparte) ...


----------



## thanos2 (15 Abr 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Pero Donestk, necesita la fábrica para sobrevivir económicamente.
> 
> Lo mejor es " inyectar" los gases de escape de un motor , o varios de combustión interna, por los conductos de ventilación , y ya saldrán , si pueden claro.
> 
> Pero la fábrica queda intacta.



Y si hay trabajadores y civiles retenidos?


----------



## Teuro (15 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No te puedes imaginar el cabreo de muchos rusos de a pie. Si fuera por ellos, dejaban Kiev como una mesa camilla.
> 
> De todos modos, es lo que yo preveía. El ir con tiento era dejar esa puerta de salida a Ucrania. Algo medianamente honroso, firmar una paz al estilo Georgia 2008, y renunciar al Donbass, Jerson, Crimea, etc. Ucrania podía salir más o menos airosa. Pero lo han ignorado, e incluso han atacado territorio ruso. Con el caralechuza envalentonado, hasta el punto de permitirse el lujo de insultar y amenazar a Macron y a Steinmeier (se ve quién está detrás de Zelensky)
> 
> Pues esa puerta creo que se ha cerrado, y la ha cerrado el propio Zelensky, con los anglos susurrándole a los oídos, como hacían con Izetbegovic (y por eso torpedeaba cada plan de paz que presentaba Europa). Entramos en una nueva fase, y el" héroe televisivo" es responsable en buena medida de ello.



Los ataques se hacen con objetivos claros, matar por venganza es más un comportamiento simiesco que de gente inteligente. ¿Cuál es el objetivo ruso a estas alturas? Lo ignoramos, es un misterio, un enigma. Al principio era una "opración especial de desnazificación", luego era invadir toda Ucrania, luego que "era una maniobra de distracción" y solo quieren el Donbass. Pues bien, si vas a la guerra debes aceptar tanto las bajas del rival como las propias, no hay lugar a las nukes, más cuando Ucrania renunció a ellas cediendo su arsenal nuclear a Rusia con la garantía de que respetaría su integridad territorial.


----------



## Malevich (15 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La planta de Ilich ha sido tomada por la infantería rusa.
> Ya solo queda Azovstal en Mariupol
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1025848



¿Y qué es la bolsa estrecha que está hacia el oeste de la bahía?


----------



## Malevich (15 Abr 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> Un misil no hunde un barco de mil millones de dólares con 8 torretas CIWS.
> 
> Dejad de fantasear.



¿Tiene Ucrania submarinos? ¿Ha podido ser uno de la OTAN? 
Si no es esto tendría sentido la tesis del accidente. 
Estoy de acuerdo que no hay que exagerar la pérdida del buque, los anglos perdieron varios en las Malvinas y ganaron la guerra.


----------



## Teuro (15 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Estimado conforero, a la guerra se va ya cabreado y llorado y solo la empiezas si estás dispuesto a ir hasta el final, porque es asunto de mucho dolor y de muerte. Rusia ha perdido, entre ayer y hoy la guerra. La perdió ya desde el minuto uno, cuando erró en el plan y los objetivos. Veo esta mañana que Kiev sigue intacta y las oficinas del criminal Farlopensky en pie. No se si es muestra de impotencia o de incoherencia, pero da igual, el resultado es el mismo: derrota. Lo siento por el pueblo ruso, no se lo merece, y por nosotros, que también lo vamos a pagar, más aún de lo ya pagado.



Técnicamente no es derrota, sino incapacidad para derrotar mediante el uso de recursos apropiados.


----------



## Seronoser (15 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> ¿Y qué es la bolsa estrecha que está hacia el oeste de la bahía?



Los restos del Puerto Comercial.
Pero esa zona ya está limpia, o quedan pocas unidades. Es insignificante.

Queda por ver lo que ocurra en Azovstal.
Pero Rusia ya puede mandar a descansar a muchas de sus unidades que estaban en Mariupol. Porque en Azovstal no creo que entren. Les dejarán aislados, sin más


----------



## arriondas (15 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Los ataques se hacen con objetivos claros, matar por venganza es más un comportamiento simiesco que de gente inteligente. ¿Cuál es el objetivo ruso a estas alturas? Lo ignoramos, es un misterio, un enigma. Al principio era una "opración especial de desnazificación", luego era invadir toda Ucrania, luego que "era una maniobra de distracción" y solo quieren el Donbass. Pues bien, si vas a la guerra debes aceptar tanto las bajas del rival como las propias, no hay lugar a las nukes, más cuando Ucrania renunció a ellas cediendo su arsenal nuclear a Rusia con la garantía de que respetaría su integridad territorial.



No es atacar a lo loco, es aumentar la intensidad. También tiene un objetivo claro.


----------



## Yomateix (15 Abr 2022)

Y Zelensky que considera que todos los que le envian millones, armamento, ayuda médica etc etc le deben rendir pleitesia y agradecer que alguien tan importante como el les permita que lo visiten, comienza a darse cuenta de que insultar sistemáticamente a quies te están ayudando a costa de sus propios ciudadanos, comienza a cansarles las constantes faltas de respeto del que se cree un gran dictador al que hay que venerar por ser un héroe por....enviar a civiles obligados a morir mientras el se asegura de estar a salvo y lo más lejos posible del combate. El que antes era considerado un dictador por la prensa y que poco a poco se va destapando, insultando a cualquier aliado que no haga todo lo que el quiere en cuanto el lo dicta, llevando a un nazi ante el parlamento Griego como representante de Ucrania......cuando nos vendian que no había nazis y ya los lleva ante el parlamento como su representación. Todos son pro Rusos para el, incluso los que le ayudan. Aliados, Cruz Roja....tiene críticas y lecciones de moralidad para todos.

*Crisis diplomática entre Ucrania y Alemania: "El enemigo de Kiev se sienta en Moscú y no en Berlín"*

Ha sido un *"grave error diplomático"* que "mermará la solidaridad de los alemanes con *Ucrania*", "un regalo para Vladimir Putin" y "una lectura equivocada de la realidad porque el enemigo no está en Berlín". La negativa del presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski, a recibir en Kiev a su colega alemán, Frank-Walter Steinmeier, ha levantado ampollas en este país.

"Es un hecho irritante. Al presidente federal le hubiera gustado ir a Ucrania y habría sido bueno recibirlo", ha señalado el canciller, *Olaf Scholz*. Su ministro de Energía y vicecanciller, *Robert Habeck*, ha sido más contundente. "El presidente Federal es Alemania. Y por eso su desinvitación por parte del presidente Zelenski es una desinvitación de Alemania. Por desgracia, tengo que decirlo así: *la parte ucraniana ha cometido un error diplomático*", dijo.

Zelenski y su embajador en Berlín, *Andrij Melnyk*, no lo ven así. *Con una narrativa que empieza a cansar en Alemania por su agresividad, insaciabilidad, carga populista y humillación a la máxima autoridad del Estado*, Kiev ha convertido a Steinmeier en un simple político que *"durante décadas ha tejido una tela de araña a favor de Putin"*


----------



## anestesia (15 Abr 2022)

Otro peligro nuclear a considerar es que Rusia tiene un gran número de centrales nucleares, cercanos a la frontera con Europa. Y la radioactividad no entiende de fronteras, vean el mapa:








Nuclear power in Russia - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




Si los ataques provocan una catastrofe nuclear en uno de estos reactores, va a afectar a Rusia y Europa por igual.
La preocupación es que la soldadesca ucraniana.OTAN , esta conformada en gran parte por mercenarios extranjeros, la USA army, que les pilla muy lejos de sus países


----------



## Bulldozerbass (15 Abr 2022)

Mostraran a los presos militares miembros de la OTAN cuando se celebren los juicios pertinentes.









Russian Official Says Military Personnel Of NATO States Are Among Prisoners From Ukraine - UrduPoint


Military personnel of NATO countries were captured during Russias special operation in Ukraine, Andrey Klimov, the head of the Russian upper chambers commission for the protection of state sovereignty, said on Friday.The West continues its war (against Russia) with the hands of Ukrainians, as wel ..




www.urdupoint.com


----------



## Billy Ray (15 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Porque un país como España es anglófilo. La relación de amor-odio de la sociedad española hacia EEUU y Gran Bretaña es digna de estudio. A pesar de toda la retórica, en el fondo los adoran, quieren ser como ellos. Mucho discursito anticapitalista de los progres, mucha tacita con un puño rompiendo la palabra "capital", camisetitas con motivos de izquierdas.... pero a la hora de la verdad, los viajecitos a Londres, a Nueva York, a Los Angeles, o a Miami que no me los quite nadie. Y por supuesto, no se pierden Juego de Tronos, Better Call Saul, Stranger Things, Rick y Morty, y otras series anglo. Obreros de Malasaña, comunistas de Amazon y FNAC.
> 
> Y no hay más que ver ciertos mensajes en este foro, a los "analistas" y "expertos" con barba, etc. Es algo generalizado.
> 
> España es el país fuera de la Anglosfera que más productos de la industria anglo del entretenimiento consume, desde hace varias décadas. Tú vas a los Balcanes, Rusia, Turquía... y la gente escucha música local, ve series locales. En Rusia, más del 70 por ciento de la población no ha visto un sólo segundo de Juego de Tronos. Ni uno. Luego, no es de extrañar que las sociedades de países como España sean tan endófobas; desde pequeñito ya te están metiendo por los ojos el american way of life, haciéndote ver que lo de fuera (concretamente lo anglo) es lo mejor. Desde luego mejor que lo tuyo.



Es complejo de inferioridad y catetismo, ambas cosas a la vez. La cosa viene fuerte desde la transición, las generaciones de españoles posteriores a la transición han mamado multiplicada la aculturación de sus papás, acomplejados y fuertemente catetos. Todo lo que viene de fuera es bueno (sobre todo si es anglo), todo lo español es Paco, esto se ha reflejado hasta en la industria, el desmantelamiento literal del país tuvo y sigue teniendo el aplauso de la mayoría.
Pero ya te digo, es complejo de garrulo, somos provincianos en un imperio que nos desprecia y nunca dejaremos de serlo.


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (15 Abr 2022)

Obligaría a todos los anafabetos que hablan de "orcorusos" y "turcomongoles" a leer esa entrevista.
Gracias por haberla traído.

Es curioso como los más otanistas y follavacunas representan perfectamente el total abandono de la meritocracia y la excelencia en occidente. Por contra en los países donde siguen vigentes, vemos que saben de sobra que esto es una guerra híbrida y ya estaban preparados para sus consecuencias desde HACE AÑOS.

Ya se dijo en el hilo del COVID, que aquello era un ataque biológico de la OTAN y que los chinos habían respondido perfectamente, demostrando que su estructura puede resistir ese tipo de ataques, y que también Rusia (que sabía que se estaba invstigando con virus corona y transmisión por aves) había presentado su vacuna muchos meses antes que EEUU, demostrando que la vía biológica era perder el tiempo, aparte de contraproducente, ya que ADEMÁS hemos sido nosotros los occidentales quienes nos comimos todas las consecuencias economicas y sociales.

Lo mejor es ver como la ovejada triple-inoculada sigue diciendo que Rusia no tiene combustible, cuando se están comiendo un país del tamaño de España sin que nadie haga nada. Podrían tener al ejército rojo entrando por los pirineos y todavía seguirían diciendo que vamos ganando porque lo vieron en el twiter de Telecinco.




Ultimate dijo:


> 2/2
> 
> _*The Cradle: *Michael Hudson pregunta específicamente que si este nuevo sistema permite a las naciones del Sur Global suspender la deuda dolarizada y se basa en la capacidad de pago (en divisas), estos préstamos pueden vincularse a materias primas o, para China, propiedad de capital tangible en la infraestructura de capital financiada por crédito extranjero no denominado en dólares?
> 
> ...


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## pemebe (15 Abr 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Cuando esta mañana al despertar lo he leído he sentido una alegría inmensa.
> 
> Si el barco estaba actualizado y aun así lo han hundido significa que el poderío naval ha pasado a la Historia, y eso, a quien más daño le va a hacer es a los EEUU, que viven en su isla, proyectando la guerra gracias a sus portaviones.
> 
> Antes los barcos necesitaban embestir (época clásica y medieval). Luego verse de cerca (era romántica). Luego verse de lejos (la era de los acorazados) para finalmente ni verse (época de los portaviones). Ahora entramos en una nueva era, la de que no habrá buques de guerras.



Ahora lo que se lleva no es los grandes mastodontes. De hecho rusia tiene un portaviones más viejo que la tana (realmente inoperativo) y en total 6 cruceros (ahora 5) el más moderno acabado en 1996 (empezado cuando todavia era URSS), frente a más de 70 fragatas y 80 submarinos.

Desde entonces sólo se construyen barcos mas pequeños (fragatas) y sobre todo submarinos.

En 2019 se encargaron (todo barcos relativamente pequeños):


*dos submarinos nucleares y uno de diésel, *
una fragata, 
una corbeta, 
un gran buque de desembarque, 
dos buques de misiles pequeños, 
un barco patrulla, 
cinco buques de combate,
un buscaminas, 
cinco barcos de combate
20 embarcaciones de apoyo. 
Es decir, habra más barcos pero mucho más pequeños.


----------



## quinciri (15 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> *Estimado conforero, a la guerra se va ya cabreado y llorado y solo la empiezas si estás dispuesto a ir hasta el final,* porque es asunto de mucho dolor y de muerte. Rusia ha perdido, entre ayer y hoy la guerra. La perdió ya desde el minuto uno, cuando erró en el plan y los objetivos. *Veo esta mañana que Kiev sigue intacta y las oficinas del criminal Farlopensky en pie.* No se si es muestra de impotencia o de incoherencia, pero da igual, el resultado es el mismo: derrota. Lo siento por el pueblo ruso, no se lo merece, y por nosotros, que también lo vamos a pagar, más aún de lo ya pagado.



Primero, Arriondas habla de la ciudadania de a pie ....

Segundo, Rusia de momento no necesita otro mártir de la falsa causa ucraniana. Casi mejor mejor que se lo carguen sus patrocinadores, cuando no cumpla o cuando ya no les sirva. O incluso los propios colaboradores de Zelensky, y como se cargaron a uno de sus propios negociadores en su momento. Fijate que que los propios medios occidentales, y con lo del cerco de Kiev, nos quisieron vender supuestas tentativas de los rusos de acabar con Zelensky...

En fin que con tu segunda velada propuesta resultas francamente memo, y presumes a los rusos tan memo como tú ...


----------



## Yomateix (15 Abr 2022)

Y EEUU sigue con la cizaña, que no hay pruebas, da igual. Vuelven a sacar el tema del uso de armas nucleares por parte de Rusia....pese a que ellos mismos reconocen no haber visto ni una sola prueba de que se estén planteando el uso de estas armas. Pero hay que asustar a Europa como sea para ver si entran en la guerra....y para que les sigan comprando el gas a ellos y no a Rusia...muchísimo más caro lo que dañará la economía Europea en los próximos años. Y para que sigan aumentando el gasto en armas.....que también compran a EEUU. La economía de Europa puede entrar en recesión, mientras EEUU aumentará beneficios con la venta de gas y armamento a Europa.

*La CIA no descarta el uso de armas nucleares por parte de Rusia en Ucrania*

El director de la CIA, William Burns, ha asegurado que EEUU no debe "tomarse a la ligera" la posibilidad de que *Rusia *utilice armas nucleares en *Ucrania*, dadas las complicaciones con las que se ha encontrado en los 50 días de su ofensiva militar en el país.

"Dada la desesperación en potencia del presidente (de Rusia) *Putin *y de los líderes rusos, dados los contratiempos con los que se han encontrado militarmente, nadie se puede tomar a la ligera la amenaza que supone que se pueda recurrir a armas nucleares tácticas o de baja potencia", aseguró Burns tras un discurso que ofreció en una universidad del estado de Georgia (EEUU).

El máximo responsable de la CIA apuntó, sin embargo, que *no han visto pruebas de que Rusia se esté preparando para el uso de este tipo de misiles*. "Aunque hemos visto posiciones retóricas por parte del *Kremlin* en torno a aumentar su nivel de alerta nuclear, no hemos visto muchas pruebas tangibles de este tipo de despliegues (...) que respalden estas preocupaciones", agregó.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Abr 2022)

Vaya mas gente coincide con mi punto de vista:


----------



## kelden (15 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Los ataques se hacen con objetivos claros, matar por venganza es más un comportamiento simiesco que de gente inteligente. ¿Cuál es el objetivo ruso a estas alturas? Lo ignoramos, es un misterio, un enigma. Al principio era una "opración especial de desnazificación", luego era invadir toda Ucrania, luego que "era una maniobra de distracción" y solo quieren el Donbass. Pues bien, si vas a la guerra debes aceptar tanto las bajas del rival como las propias, no hay lugar a las nukes, más cuando Ucrania renunció a ellas cediendo su arsenal nuclear a Rusia con la garantía de que respetaría su integridad territorial.



El objetivo ruso es hundir en la miseria a Europa occidental. Han conseguido que caigamos en todos los disparates económicos del manual y nos acaban de endosar una factura de 7.000 millones mensuales si seguimos empeñados en que Ucrania resista.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Abr 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Y EEUU sigue con la cizaña, que no hay pruebas, da igual. Vuelven a sacar el tema del uso de armas nucleares por parte de Rusia....pese a que ellos mismos reconocen no haber visto ni una sola prueba de que se estén planteando el uso de estas armas. Pero hay que asustar a Europa como sea para ver si entran en la guerra....y para que les sigan comprando el gas a ellos y no a Rusia...muchísimo más caro lo que dañará la economía Europea en los próximos años. Y para que sigan aumentando el gasto en armas.....que también compran a EEUU. La economía de Europa puede entrar en recesión, mientras EEUU aumentará beneficios con la venta de gas y armamento a Europa.
> 
> *La CIA no descarta el uso de armas nucleares por parte de Rusia en Ucrania*
> 
> ...



Las armas nucleares fueron activadas al principio de este conflicto, y no están apuntando a Ucrania precisamente. Más bien a otros países.


----------



## Minsky Moment (15 Abr 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Y Zelensky que considera que todos los que le envian millones, armamento, ayuda médica etc etc le deben rendir pleitesia y agradecer que alguien tan importante como el les permita que lo visiten, comienza a darse cuenta de que insultar sistemáticamente a quies te están ayudando a costa de sus propios ciudadanos, comienza a cansarles las constantes faltas de respeto del que se cree un gran dictador al que hay que venerar por ser un héroe por....enviar a civiles obligados a morir mientras el se asegura de estar a salvo y lo más lejos posible del combate. El que antes era considerado un dictador por la prensa y que poco a poco se va destapando, insultando a cualquier aliado que no haga todo lo que el quiere en cuanto el lo dicta, llevando a un nazi ante el parlamento Griego como representante de Ucrania......cuando nos vendian que no había nazis y ya los lleva ante el parlamento como su representación. Todos son pro Rusos para el, incluso los que le ayudan. Aliados, Cruz Roja....tiene críticas y lecciones de moralidad para todos.
> 
> *Crisis diplomática entre Ucrania y Alemania: "El enemigo de Kiev se sienta en Moscú y no en Berlín"*
> 
> ...



Lo dije el minuto uno: es el punto de inflexión para Zelinsky, primero en Alemania, después en el resto de Europa. La gota que ha colmado el vaso.


----------



## anestesia (15 Abr 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Y Zelensky que considera que todos los que le envian millones, armamento, ayuda médica etc etc le deben rendir pleitesia y agradecer que alguien tan importante como el les permita que lo visiten, comienza a darse cuenta de que insultar sistemáticamente a quies te están ayudando a costa de sus propios ciudadanos, comienza a cansarles las constantes faltas de respeto del que se cree un gran dictador al que hay que venerar por ser un héroe por....enviar a civiles obligados a morir mientras el se asegura de estar a salvo y lo más lejos posible del combate. El que antes era considerado un dictador por la prensa y que poco a poco se va destapando, insultando a cualquier aliado que no haga todo lo que el quiere en cuanto el lo dicta, llevando a un nazi ante el parlamento Griego como representante de Ucrania......cuando nos vendian que no había nazis y ya los lleva ante el parlamento como su representación. Todos son pro Rusos para el, incluso los que le ayudan. Aliados, Cruz Roja....tiene críticas y lecciones de moralidad para todos.
> 
> *Crisis diplomática entre Ucrania y Alemania: "El enemigo de Kiev se sienta en Moscú y no en Berlín"*
> 
> ...



Zelensky muestra este desprecio no disimulado, porque sabe que los jefes están en Washinton.


----------



## Malevich (15 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Porque un país como España es anglófilo. La relación de amor-odio de la sociedad española hacia EEUU y Gran Bretaña es digna de estudio. A pesar de toda la retórica, en el fondo los adoran, quieren ser como ellos. Mucho discursito anticapitalista de los progres, mucha tacita con un puño rompiendo la palabra "capital", camisetitas con motivos de izquierdas.... pero a la hora de la verdad, los viajecitos a Londres, a Nueva York, a Los Angeles, o a Miami que no me los quite nadie. Y por supuesto, no se pierden Juego de Tronos, Better Call Saul, Stranger Things, Rick y Morty, y otras series anglo. Obreros de Malasaña, comunistas de Amazon y FNAC.
> 
> Y no hay más que ver ciertos mensajes en este foro, a los "analistas" y "expertos" con barba, etc. Es algo generalizado.
> 
> España es el país fuera de la Anglosfera que más productos de la industria anglo del entretenimiento consume, desde hace varias décadas. Tú vas a los Balcanes, Rusia, Turquía... y la gente escucha música local, ve series locales. En Rusia, más del 70 por ciento de la población no ha visto un sólo segundo de Juego de Tronos. Ni uno. Luego, no es de extrañar que las sociedades de países como España sean tan endófobas; desde pequeñito ya te están metiendo por los ojos el american way of life, haciéndote ver que lo de fuera (concretamente lo anglo) es lo mejor. Desde luego mejor que lo tuyo.



Tal cual. En un principio era una cuestión de la clase alta, con el aprendizaje del idioma y el año de rigor de estudios en Estados Unidos o Inglaterra.
Se ha extendido como un cáncer de unos 15 o 20 años a esta parte como bien dices por la generalización del ocio y entretenimiento importados de allí.
Antiguamente cuando casi nadie en España podía permitirse el lujo de viajar (pronto volveremos a eso por desgracia) uno deseaba viajar a París o a Roma, capitales de países de nuestra misma cultura latina y referentes en arte e historia. Hoy en día la gente vive con la obsesión de Nueva York como capital del mundo.
Es impresionante trabajar en cualquier empresa española de tamaño medio y comprobar el exagerado uso de anglicismos en conversaciones y comunicaciones. Innecesarios las más de las veces. Hace unos años esto era privativo de los directivos, pero con la irrupción de la generación milenial también se ha generalizado a todos los niveles.
La generación milenial es anglo 100% está totalmente adoctrinada y su ocio se basa en Netflix. Además, la pérdida de nivel educativo lo favorece. En mi época era obligatorio un año de latin y al menos eso servía para mantener un vínculo con nuestras raíces culturales y lingüísticas, ahora ni eso. Yo me he encontrado licenciados en periodismo, que son de letras, que creen que "senior" viene del inglés...  

España es un caso de asimilación cultural de manual que algún día se pondrá de ejemplo en cátedras de antropología.


----------



## Minsky Moment (15 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El objetivo ruso es hundir en la miseria a Europa occidental. Han conseguido que caigamos en todos los disparates económicos del manual y nos acaban de endosar una factura de 7.000 millones mensuales si seguimos empeñados en que Ucrania resista.



¿El objetivo ruso? Yo más bien diría el objetivo anglo y norteamericano.


----------



## kelden (15 Abr 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Y EEUU sigue con la cizaña, que no hay pruebas, da igual. Vuelven a sacar el tema del uso de armas nucleares por parte de Rusia....pese a que ellos mismos reconocen no haber visto ni una sola prueba de que se estén planteando el uso de estas armas. Pero hay que asustar a Europa como sea para ver si entran en la guerra....y para que les sigan comprando el gas a ellos y no a Rusia...muchísimo más caro lo que dañará la economía Europea en los próximos años. Y para que sigan aumentando el gasto en armas.....que también compran a EEUU. La economía de Europa puede entrar en recesión, mientras EEUU aumentará beneficios con la venta de gas y armamento a Europa.
> 
> *La CIA no descarta el uso de armas nucleares por parte de Rusia en Ucrania*
> 
> ...



Es hablar por hablar. Lanzar una bomba nuclear no requiere ningún "despliegue" especial. La puede llevar cualquier Kalibr o Kinzhal sin ningún preparativo especial.


----------



## Billy Ray (15 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Ahora lo que se lleva no es los grandes mastodontes. De hecho rusia tiene un portaviones más viejo que la tana (realmente inoperativo) y en total 6 cruceros (ahora 5) el más moderno acabado en 1996 (empezado cuando todavia era URSS), frente a más de 70 fragatas y 80 submarinos.
> 
> Desde entonces sólo se construyen barcos mas pequeños (fragatas) y sobre todo submarinos.
> 
> ...



Vuelve la doctrina de la _Jeune école_...






Jeune École - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Yomateix (15 Abr 2022)

Y tras criticar Zelensky al presidente Francés (¿Hay algún presidente Europeo al que no vaya a hacer de menos?) es el propio Macron el que.....tiene que llamar para disculparse ante Zelensky. Le estás enviando mucho dinero, armas, te critican....y aun eres tú el que le tienes que ir detrás rogandole que no se enfade contigo.....por ayudarle pese a que esto hará que se resienta tu economia y por tanto sufrirán tus propios ciudadanos.


*Macron y Zelenski retoman el rumbo tras su desacuerdo por el genocidio*

El presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski, y su homólogo francés, Emmanuel Macron, están otra vez en la misma dirección tras mantener dos conversaciones telefónicas este jueves.

*Zelenski había criticado a Macron *por negarse a utilizar la palabra "genocidio" al referirse a los asesinatos de la región de Kyiv, pero *en dos llamadas propuestas desde Francia, Macron quiso reiterar su compromiso con Ucrania* para poner fin al conflicto.

*En la primera llamada, el presidente francés calmó a Zelenski*, y en la segunda llamada, por la tarde, se concretaron detalles sobre el estado de Mariúpol, donde la situación es "crítica", según fuentes de los Elíseos, por el asedio de los bombardeos rusos.


----------



## The_unknown (15 Abr 2022)

Los rusos sólo saben hacer el ridículo, llegan aviones con armamento a Kiev y no son capaces de atacarlos mientras descargan.

Tanto misil hipersonico que sólo ha servido para hacerse el chulo al golpear una montaña vacía.


----------



## kelden (15 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> ¿El objetivo ruso? Yo más bien diría el objetivo anglo y norteamericano.



Es que ellos van detrás. En Occidente no planifica nadie nada. El sistema tiene vida propia y no lo controlamos en absoluto. No hay "manos negras", no hay "conspiraciones".

Tu crees que hay "planificación" y "análisis" detras de todo este asunto? Yo no.


----------



## katiuss (15 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> A tí ya te están dando por culo USA-OTAN. Y pareces feliz por ello. Supongo que te habrás tragado eso de que estamos en el mundo libre y la aldea global.
> Rusia sólo quiere que no le den también y seguir siendo nación soberana.



Se ve que la compresión lectora con las nuevas leyes de educación va a peor...
No sé dónde lees que alguien esté contento por nada...
Es una pregunta por la que una persona con conocimiento de causa de lo que se hizo en las ex republicas soviéticas pregunta a ver si la opción de volver a estar pisados por gobernantes (que igual son igual de corruptos, pero son menos HP con la población en general).
A algunos igual se les ha olvidado..., pero al que le tocó de cerca, deportaciones a tomar por culo por no pensar igual, pues la vuelta a esta rutina igual les parece dejarse dar por culo .....

Que desde la barra del bar de Cuenca lo vemos dpm los españolitos....


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Abr 2022)

"Ya tenemos prisioneros entre el personal militar de los países de la OTAN, mostraremos todo esto cuando realicemos juicios, y el mundo entero verá lo que realmente sucedió", dijo Klimov, subdirector de la comisión de Rusia Unida.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Tal cual. En un principio era una cuestión de la clase alta, con el aprendizaje del idioma y el año de rigor de estudios en Estados Unidos o Inglaterra.
> Se ha extendido como un cáncer de unos 15 o 20 años a esta parte como bien dices por la generalización del ocio y entretenimiento importados de allí.
> Antiguamente cuando casi nadie en España podía permitirse el lujo de viajar (pronto volveremos a eso por desgracia) uno deseaba viajar a París o a Roma, países de nuestra misma cultura latina y referentes en arte e historia. Hoy en día la gente vive con la obsesión de Nueva York como capital del mundo.
> Es impresionante trabajar en cualquier empresa española de tamaño medio y comprobar el impresionante uso de anglicismos en conversaciones y comunicaciones. Innecesarios las más de las veces. Hace unos años esto era privativo de los directivos, pero con la irrupción de la generación milenial también se ha generalizado a todos los niveles.
> ...



Los romanos ya lo comprobaron en su momento, excepto los del norte subidos a los montes más altos de los Pirineos todos los demás terminaron hablando el latín…


----------



## Minsky Moment (15 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Es que ellos van detrás. En Occidente no planifica nadie nada. El sistema tiene vida propia y no lo controlamos en absoluto.



Ya, ya.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (15 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Tal cual. En un principio era una cuestión de la clase alta, con el aprendizaje del idioma y el año de rigor de estudios en Estados Unidos o Inglaterra.
> Se ha extendido como un cáncer de unos 15 o 20 años a esta parte como bien dices por la generalización del ocio y entretenimiento importados de allí.
> Antiguamente cuando casi nadie en España podía permitirse el lujo de viajar (pronto volveremos a eso por desgracia) uno deseaba viajar a París o a Roma, países de nuestra misma cultura latina y referentes en arte e historia. Hoy en día la gente vive con la obsesión de Nueva York como capital del mundo.
> Es impresionante trabajar en cualquier empresa española de tamaño medio y comprobar el impresionante uso de anglicismos en conversaciones y comunicaciones. Innecesarios las más de las veces. Hace unos años esto era privativo de los directivos, pero con la irrupción de la generación milenial también se ha generalizado a todos los niveles.
> ...



YO, creía que senior venía del inglés antes de acabar de leerte.

Es Latín, mil gracias.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (15 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los romanos ya lo comprobaron en su momento, excepto los del norte subidos a los montes más altos de los Pirineos todos los demás terminaron hablando el latín…



Hablaron más latín que los italianos incluso.


----------



## Tierra Azul (15 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "Ya tenemos prisioneros entre el personal militar de los países de la OTAN, mostraremos todo esto cuando realicemos juicios, y el mundo entero verá lo que realmente sucedió", dijo Klimov, subdirector de la comisión de Rusia Unida.



con esto oficialmente podriamos decir que ya estamos en guerra contra la puta Otan lo que nos faltaba, demasiado benevolentes estan siendo


----------



## Malevich (15 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Lo dije el minuto uno: es el punto de inflexión para Zelinsky, primero en Alemania, después en el resto de Europa. La gota que ha colmado el vaso.



Los libérales y verdes, auténticos perros de la OTAN, están metiendo ruido, criticando al canciller y abogando por el corte del petróleo y la entrega de armas pesadas a Ucrania.


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Porque un país como España es anglófilo. La relación de amor-odio de la sociedad española hacia EEUU y Gran Bretaña es digna de estudio. A pesar de toda la retórica, en el fondo los adoran, quieren ser como ellos. Mucho discursito anticapitalista de los progres, mucha tacita con un puño rompiendo la palabra "capital", camisetitas con motivos de izquierdas.... pero a la hora de la verdad, los viajecitos a Londres, a Nueva York, a Los Angeles, o a Miami que no me los quite nadie. Y por supuesto, no se pierden Juego de Tronos, Better Call Saul, Stranger Things, Rick y Morty, y otras series anglo. Obreros de Malasaña, comunistas de Amazon y FNAC.
> 
> Y no hay más que ver ciertos mensajes en este foro, a los "analistas" y "expertos" con barba, etc. Es algo generalizado.
> 
> España es el país fuera de la Anglosfera que más productos de la industria anglo del entretenimiento consume, desde hace varias décadas. Tú vas a los Balcanes, Rusia, Turquía... y la gente escucha música local, ve series locales. En Rusia, más del 70 por ciento de la población no ha visto un sólo segundo de Juego de Tronos. Ni uno. Luego, no es de extrañar que las sociedades de países como España sean tan endófobas; desde pequeñito ya te están metiendo por los ojos el american way of life, haciéndote ver que lo de fuera (concretamente lo anglo) es lo mejor. Desde luego mejor que lo tuyo.



España no es que sea anglófila, es que simplemente está amnésica, sorda y ciega. Llevan decenios encargándose de ocultar los hechos históricos nacionales. Aquí prima más ahora conocer a las tribus prerromanas y a Rafael Casanova, el resto no existe o es despreciable (y olvidable). Si acaso echar más leña al fuego a lo que fue una terrible y funesta lucha fratricida en 1936-1939. Más que nada para que sigamos inmersos en nuestra propia basura y división.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (15 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Vuelve la doctrina de la _Jeune école_...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mealegro muchímo (perdona Jaquebe, siempre tuviste razón) la falta de energía manda.


----------



## quinciri (15 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Entiendo que cueste admitirlo, a mi me cuesta. Pero es lo que hay, nadie informa de que haya ocurrido algo especial esta noche, y eso es fácil de ver y de decir.
> 
> Edito: que las cuidades principales aún tengan luz no es de recibo, como tampoco que continúe el tráfico ferroviario y la actividad industrial en muchas áreas del país. Si quieres vencer tienes que ahogar a la sociedad, más que al propio ejército. Pregúntale al carnicero de Belgrado, él te lo podría explicar muy bien.



Es una buena sugerencia la tuya si lo que pretendes es ganarte un enemigo de por vida. Y que supongo que este es el interés de gUsanos y otanistas de pro.... Lo de que Rusia tenga un "leal" enemigo en sus fronteras. 

Pero si pretendes ganar para tu causa al menos a la mitad de la ciudadania ucraniana, hay que ir con tiento y paciencia. Al menos en la primera mitad del tiempo y el espacio. Y luego ya veremos ....


----------



## Billy Ray (15 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Vaya mas gente coincide con mi punto de vista:



Lo del Moskva puede estar relacionado con la captura de ciertos elementos en Mariupol. Són dos golpes de propaganda, el golpe ruso está al caer, quizás están dejando que pase la conmoción por lo del barco para soltarlo.

Tú me pegas, yo te la devuelvo...


----------



## kelden (15 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Ya, ya.



Por supuesto que no. Los que pensais en conspiraciones y manos negras no entendeis la naturaleza del sistema y del poder en occidente.

De verdad crees que alguien controla algo en nuestro sistema?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Oyes voces también?



También ja,ja,ja


----------



## kelden (15 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Lo del Moskva puede estar relacionado con la captura de ciertos elementos en Mariupol. Són dos golpes de propaganda, el golpe ruso está al caer, quizás están dejando que pase la conmoción por lo del barco para soltarlo.
> 
> Tú me pegas, yo te la devuelvo...



Joder .... lo del Moscu tiene que ver con que la guerra no es un juego. Tu les tiras bombas a ellos, ellos te las tiran a ti y a veces también aciertan. No hay más.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Abr 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Fuente? No es que dude. Quiero deleitarme.



Ayer en varios periódicos alemanes, aunque desde móvil intentaré.


----------



## Octubrista (15 Abr 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Y tras criticar Zelensky al presidente Francés (¿Hay algún presidente Europeo al que no vaya a hacer de menos?) es el propio Macron el que.....tiene que llamar para disculparse ante Zelensky. Le estás enviando mucho dinero, armas, te critican....y aun eres tú el que le tienes que ir detrás rogandole que no se enfade contigo.....por ayudarle pese a que esto hará que se resienta tu economia y por tanto sufrirán tus propios ciudadanos.
> 
> 
> *Macron y Zelenski retoman el rumbo tras su desacuerdo por el genocidio*
> ...



Zelensky es sólo una marioneta que mueven con sus dedos los anglos.

Los pataleos de Zelensky, son las frustraciones de los anglos, y se ve que no consiguen arrastrar a Europa a una guerra e implicación total.

Sobre que Zelensky exija 7000 millones de € al mes para mantener a sus funcionarios, lo que refleja es el colapso del Estado ucraniano como tal.

El único ucraniano que conozco (de perfil nacionalista), sé que se ha traído a España hermanos, primos, etc, y alguno era alto mando de la Policía en una ciudad del oeste (sin aparente problema de enfrentamiento), así que lo que se demuestra es que incluso los funcionarios de cierto nivel, prefieren huir y buscar nuevas vidas, muchos saben que es su oportunidad.

El Estado ucraniano se cae a pedazos y los anglos y su marioneta Zelensky están nerviosos porque Europa no paga la función.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (15 Abr 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Hablaron más latín que los italianos incluso.



Puarot, y ahora que lo pienso, me apuesto un huevo que hablaron más árabe que los árabes, somos un pueblo de supervivientes.

Me explico, con la resistencia a los romanos seguro que había chupapollas que fardaban de haber salvado la vida a viriato 10 veces.

Con los romanos lo mismo con Cesar 30 veces (con Anibal no, ese era un perdedor), con los visigodos no hubo manera por que esos desgraciados se pegaban el día en guerra civil y cuando llegaron los árabes todo el mundo se alegro de perder de vista a esos gilipuertas.

Con los árabes fardando de haber salvado la vida del califa 30 veces.

Así hasta Franco y haberle salvado la vida 50 veces.

Cuando hay que sobre vivir se sobre y punto, lo demás es pasajero.

PD; algo me pasa en la cabe, perdonen la escritura, lo dejo así para recordar que tengo que esforzarme.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (15 Abr 2022)

Posible desarrollo de la ofensiva rusa en el Donbass según un analista yankee nada sospechoso de simpatías pro-rusas, los principales ataques serían hacia Barkinkovo por el norte y Pokrovsk por el sur cerrando toda la zona marcada en color verde; lo que es discutible es que Rusia vaya a embarcarse en una batalla decisiva si como parece están interesados por alargar la guerra (muchas decisiones que está tomando el mando ruso no se explican de otra manera)...


----------



## kelden (15 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> España no es que sea anglófila, es que simplemente está amnésica, sorda y ciega. *Llevan decenios encargándose de ocultar los hechos históricos nacionales. *Aquí prima más ahora conocer a las tribus prerromanas y a Rafael Casanova, el resto no existe o es despreciable (y olvidable). Si acaso echar más leña al fuego a lo que fue una terrible y funesta lucha fratricida en 1936-1939. Más que nada para que sigamos inmersos en nuestra propia basura y división.



Es que son una puta vergüenza nuestros "hechos históricos". Qué dirías tu de un tio que encuentra una mira de oro prácticamente inagotable, se lo gasta todo en conventos, iglesias y comprarse todos los caprichos del mundo, es incapaz de montar cualquier cosa útil para producir riqueza y suspende pagos un par de veces en su vida?

Esa es la historia de España (sería más correcto decir de sus élites extractivas) si la despojas de mitos y leyendas. Un imperio extractivo que alimentó a sus élites rentistas con el botín, que lo despilfarró en tonterías, que machaco el tejido productivo propio y fue incapaz de sentar unas bases productivas. Y seguimos exactamente igual. Mira el Medina ese.

Ante eso, mucho mejor la amnesia que los mitos y las mentiras.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (15 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Lo del Moskva puede estar relacionado con la captura de ciertos elementos en Mariupol. Són dos golpes de propaganda, el golpe ruso está al caer, quizás están dejando que pase la conmoción por lo del barco para soltarlo.
> 
> Tú me pegas, yo te la devuelvo...



OOOOSTIA, ¿han hundido el Moscova? parece que si, me enteré hace un momento.

menudo palo.


----------



## Minsky Moment (15 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Los libérales y verdes, auténticos perros de la OTAN, están metiendo ruido, criticando al canciller y abogando por el corte del petróleo y la entrega de armas pesadas a Ucrania.



Ya. Y luego está el bolsillo de la gente y sobre todo la gran industria.


----------



## Malevich (15 Abr 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> YO, creía que senior venía del inglés antes de acabar de leerte.
> 
> Es Latín, mil gracias.



Naturalmente, comparativo de superioridad de senex. La palabra "Señor" es literalmente la misma, se debía pronunciar casi igual.


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Técnicamente no es derrota, sino incapacidad para derrotar mediante el uso de recursos apropiados.



Incapacidad de derrotar si atacas... es derrota. Rusia hasta ahora no ha ganado nada y lo peor, no parece haber en marcha ganar nada. Farlopensjy sigue y va a seguir, a lo que apunta. Retirada vergozante de las columnas en el área norte. Dombas sin liberar y sin fecha para ser liberado. Mariupol enquistado (aunque es de prever que consigan limpiarlo, con procedimientos de comienzos del XX). Ucrania aún existiendo como entidad bajo control de la mafia ucro, recibiendo ayuda militar y de inteligencia. Con artillería aún dando quebraderos de cabeza y líneas de defensa bien estructuradas. Y todo esto perdiendo vidas, seguro que no pocas, de jóvenes rusos que no se merecen morir por nada. Y ayer perdiendo el buque insignia... y mostrándose incapaces de destruir, siquiera sea como algo testimonial pero cargado de intenciones, los edificios administrativos de Kiev... De Odesa, desde donde seguramente se ha lanzado el misil al buque, no se tienen noticias... El primer día de ataque a Bagdad, los yanquis mandaron a tomar por el saco todos los lugares donde podía haber residido alguna vez en su puñetera vida Sadam... fueran "objetivos militares" o no (es un concepto estúpido, en guerra todos los agujeros son trinchera y todas las piedras son objetivos militares). Una pena. Pero ya no es una opinión, es una realidad.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (15 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Por supuesto que no. Los que pensais en conspiraciones y manos negras no entendeis la naturaleza del sistema y del poder en occidente.
> 
> De verdad crees que alguien controla algo en nuestro sistema?



Si, alguien los controla y probablemente son auxiliares del sistema que persiguen intereses cortoplacistas y personales.

Lo cual no quita que en realidad no hay nadie al volante, solo que la dirección de la máquina la lleva la sala de máquinas desde el circuito de ordenes del estanco de tabaco del banco.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Abr 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Fuente? No es que dude. Quiero deleitarme.











Firma la petición
 

Ausweisung von Botschafter Melnyk!




www.change.org





Me has hecho trabajar, te pongo el enlace por si quieres firmar ja,ja,ja




Cuando pongo frases cortas es que suelo estar con móvil, ahí lo tienes con original y todo. Saludos


----------



## Malevich (15 Abr 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Hablaron más latín que los italianos incluso.



La prueba la tienes en la actual Rumanía. Trajano, emperador hispano, llevó sobre todo legionarios y colonos hispanos e itálicos a la Dacia. 
Además el latín hispano, como provincia colonizada ya en época republicana, era bien conocido por su arcaísmo.


----------



## Michael_Knight (15 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Ahora lo que se lleva no es los grandes mastodontes. De hecho rusia tiene un portaviones más viejo que la tana (realmente inoperativo) y en total 6 cruceros (ahora 5) el más moderno acabado en 1996 (empezado cuando todavia era URSS), frente a más de 70 fragatas y 80 submarinos.
> 
> Desde entonces sólo se construyen barcos mas pequeños (fragatas) y sobre todo submarinos.
> 
> ...



Los chinos discrepan, han construido 3 portaaviones mastodónticos y van a por el cuarto, éste ya nuclear.









La construcción del tercer portaaviones chino entra en su recta final


El Tipo 003 cuenta con catapulta electromagnética y moverá casi 100.000 toneladas con 85 aviones




www.larazon.es













El cuarto portaaviones de la Armada china podría ser de propulsión nuclear


Es probable que el próximo portaaviones de China, que sería el cuarto, esté propulsado con un reactor nuclear, según fuentes cercanas a la Armada del...




www.defensa.com


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Primero, Arriondas habla de la ciudadania de a pie ....
> 
> Segundo, Rusia de momento no necesita otro mártir de la falsa causa ucraniana. Casi mejor mejor que se lo carguen sus patrocinadores, cuando no cumpla o cuando ya no les sirva. O incluso los propios colaboradores de Zelensky, y como se cargaron a uno de sus propios negociadores en su momento. Fijate que que los propios medios occidentales, y con lo del cerco de Kiev, nos quisieron vender supuestas tentativas de los rusos de acabar con Zelensky...
> 
> En fin que con tu segunda velada propuesta resultas francamente memo, y presumes a los rusos tan memo como tú ...



Me encantaría ser memo en este asunto, créame. Espero que dentro de un mes estemos aún los dos en este foro y veamos si yo estoy en lo cierto o usted. Pagaría por equivocarme yo, ya ve. Pero me temo muy mucho que no.

Edito para informarle de que eliminar a Farlopensky no lo he dicho yo, lo dijo claro el presidente Putin la noche del inicio de las hostilidades, les llamó "drogadictos" y dijo que serían eliminados.


----------



## Teuro (15 Abr 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> El lanzar una bomba nuclear en Ucrania sería , además de una locura, el argumento perfecto para entrar en la Otan no solo para Fin y Swe sino para cualquier pais del Atlántico N, S o cualquier otro océano.



Si lanzan una nuke en Ucrania la presión para que China condene eso llegará hasta tal punto en que si no condena es que lo apoya, por tanto, como dices, significa entrar en otro mundo en el cual el grupo de la OTAN + Japón, Corea del Sur, Taiwan, Australia y NZ deben de integrarse militarmente para hacer frente a los totalitarismos continentales asiaticos.


----------



## ussser (15 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Firma la petición
> 
> 
> Ausweisung von Botschafter Melnyk!
> ...



Gracias y disculpa.

Luego le echo un vistazo, se ha jodido la puta lavadora y yo sin calcetines limpios

XD


----------



## thanos2 (15 Abr 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Y Zelensky que considera que todos los que le envian millones, armamento, ayuda médica etc etc le deben rendir pleitesia y agradecer que alguien tan importante como el les permita que lo visiten, comienza a darse cuenta de que insultar sistemáticamente a quies te están ayudando a costa de sus propios ciudadanos, comienza a cansarles las constantes faltas de respeto del que se cree un gran dictador al que hay que venerar por ser un héroe por....enviar a civiles obligados a morir mientras el se asegura de estar a salvo y lo más lejos posible del combate. El que antes era considerado un dictador por la prensa y que poco a poco se va destapando, insultando a cualquier aliado que no haga todo lo que el quiere en cuanto el lo dicta, llevando a un nazi ante el parlamento Griego como representante de Ucrania......cuando nos vendian que no había nazis y ya los lleva ante el parlamento como su representación. Todos son pro Rusos para el, incluso los que le ayudan. Aliados, Cruz Roja....tiene críticas y lecciones de moralidad para todos.
> 
> *Crisis diplomática entre Ucrania y Alemania: "El enemigo de Kiev se sienta en Moscú y no en Berlín"*
> 
> ...




Ellos han creado al santo, al héroe, y al monstruo.

Si ahora Zelensky critica a un líder europeo lo destruye ante la opinión pública. Se hace la víctima y la carrera política de 40 años se va al retrete por la humillación que supone ser humillado por un líder de los nazis. 

Zelensky está haciéndose fuerte ante sus generales, mostrando músculo ante sus lugartenientes nazis. Tienen ahora armamento como para reventar todos los lugares fronterizos con los países colindantes si se les cruza la idea. Pueden rendir el Este de Ucrania ante los rusos y, con la narrativa actual de Zelensky, iniciar una venganza desordenada y loca contra Europa. 

Y tendría sentido, porque es lo que sus amos oligarcas de USA necesitan y quieren.

Europa bajo el fuego.

Nunca una guerra nos ha pillado con líderes tan nefastos.


----------



## Octubrista (15 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> ...
> Esa es la historia de España (sería más correcto decir de sus élites extractivas) si la despojas de mitos y leyendas. Un imperio extractivo que alimentó a sus élites rentistas con el botín, que lo despilfarró en tonterías, que machaco el tejido productivo propio y fue incapaz de sentar unas bases productivas.
> 
> Ante eso, mucho mejor la amnesia que los mitos y las mentiras.



No lo veas así, España llegó a ser la referencia durante siglos en arquitectura e ingeniería civil, construcción naval, la metalurgia de entonces, etc.

En plazos de 30 a 40 años, y partiendo de la nada, se construyeron puertos de importancia mundial en México, Perú, Filipinas, etc.

El desgaste y el acoso por parte de la piratería fue largo y de siglos y debilitó el comercio y el intercambio de manufacturas, también con China, vía Filipinas (las primeras monedas chinas eran reacuñadas españolas).

Que no te ganen con la propaganda y la leyenda negra.

Luego ya sí, en la caída ya se puede hablar del rentismo y parasitismo de las clases dirigentes, pero eso ya al final.


----------



## NS 4 (15 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Porque un país como España es anglófilo. La relación de amor-odio de la sociedad española hacia EEUU y Gran Bretaña es digna de estudio. A pesar de toda la retórica, en el fondo los adoran, quieren ser como ellos. Mucho discursito anticapitalista de los progres, mucha tacita con un puño rompiendo la palabra "capital", camisetitas con motivos de izquierdas.... pero a la hora de la verdad, los viajecitos a Londres, a Nueva York, a Los Angeles, o a Miami que no me los quite nadie. Y por supuesto, no se pierden Juego de Tronos, Better Call Saul, Stranger Things, Rick y Morty, y otras series anglo. Obreros de Malasaña, comunistas de Amazon y FNAC.
> 
> Y no hay más que ver ciertos mensajes en este foro, a los "analistas" y "expertos" con barba, etc. Es algo generalizado.
> 
> España es el país fuera de la Anglosfera que más productos de la industria anglo del entretenimiento consume, desde hace varias décadas. Tú vas a los Balcanes, Rusia, Turquía... y la gente escucha música local, ve series locales. En Rusia, más del 70 por ciento de la población no ha visto un sólo segundo de Juego de Tronos. Ni uno. Luego, no es de extrañar que las sociedades de países como España sean tan endófobas; desde pequeñito ya te están metiendo por los ojos el american way of life, haciéndote ver que lo de fuera (concretamente lo anglo) es lo mejor. Desde luego mejor que lo tuyo.



"La kurtura de este paiii...(Rosarito)" eligio bando por todos nosotros hace tiempo...

Yo soy de los pocos resistentes, supongo que la progresia, ahora globalista, sigue zampando mkultra e ingenieria social por un tubo...o por una pantalla tft mejor dicho.


----------



## Malevich (15 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Incapacidad de derrotar si atacas... es derrota. Rusia hasta ahora no ha ganado nada y lo peor, no parece haber en marcha ganar nada. Farlopensjy sigue y va a seguir, a lo que apunta. Retirada vergozante de las columnas en el área norte. Dombas sin liberar y sin fecha para ser liberado. Mariupol enquistado (aunque es de prever que consigan limpiarlo, con procedimientos de comienzos del XX). Ucrania aún existiendo como entidad bajo control de la mafia ucro, recibiendo ayuda militar y de inteligencia. Con artillería aún dando quebraderos de cabeza y líneas de defensa bien estructuradas. Y todo esto perdiendo vidas, seguro que no pocas, de jóvenes rusos que no se merecen morir por nada. Y ayer perdiendo el buque insignia... y mostrándose incapaces de destruir, siquiera sea como algo testimonial pero cargado de intenciones, los edificios administrativos de Kiev... De Odesa, desde donde seguramente se ha lanzado el misil al buque, no se tienen noticias... El primer día de ataque a Bagdad, los yanquis mandaron a tomar por el saco todos los lugares donde podía haber residido alguna vez en su puñetera vida Sadam... fueran "objetivos militares" o no (es un concepto estúpido, en guerra todos los agujeros son trinchera y todas las piedras son objetivos militares). Una pena. Pero ya no es una opinión, es una realidad.



Te he leído con mucha atención y respeto mucho tiempo en el hilo de Siria sin estar registrado.
Rusia ha ganado prácticamente toda la costa del mar de Azov y parte de la del mar Negro. Se ha liberado casi todo Lugansk y se tiene bajo cerco a Jarkov.
Rusia ha destruido prácticamente la armada y aviación ucranianas y desde anoche Ucrania ya no tiene modo de echar combustible a sus vehículos militares, de los que pocos deben quedar ya.
No sé, creo que esto son datos objetivos.

Hablando del hilo de Siria, ¿cómo está el forero ronanoir?


----------



## Teuro (15 Abr 2022)

anestesia dijo:


> Glenn Greenwald: The Censorship Campaign Against Western Criticism of NATO’s Ukraine Policy Is Extreme
> 
> 
> This war has been very good indeed for the permanent Washington political and media class. And although it was taboo for weeks to say so, it is now beyond clear that the only goal that the U.S…
> ...



Que el objetivo de EEUU frente a la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Rusia era subir la factura de la invasión hasta que su coste sea del todo inasumible para Rusia lo sabemos y se ha dicho en este foro desde el primer minuto de la invasión, más que nada para que a Putin se le quiten las ganas de invadir otros países. Supongo que en los sesudos análisis del Kermlin previos a la invasión este escenario estaría contemplado ¿verdad?, en caso contrario lo mejor que podrían hacer esos "alalistas" es dedicarse a otra cosa.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Abr 2022)

Bueno, por esto se puede deducir cuantos “mercenarios” (unidades de servicios especiales) de la OTAN están capturados por los rusos…
…los investigadores rusos también están investigando un caso penal sobre la participación de ciudadanos de Gran Bretaña, Estados Unidos, Noruega y Canadá en las filas de mercenarios. Entre ellos se encuentra el ciudadano británico Aiden Aslin.








В СК заявили, что с февраля украинские националисты запрещали людям покидать Мариуполь - ТАСС


СК получил данные о поставках вооружения на Украину из 25 государств




tass.ru





Si no hay intercambio alguno puede cantar más de lo debido…


----------



## kelden (15 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> No lo veas así, España llegó a ser la referencia durante siglos en arquitectura e ingeniería civil, construcción naval, la metalurgia de entonces, etc.
> 
> En plazos de 30 a 40 años, y partiendo de la nada, se construyeron puertos de importancia mundial en México, Perú, Filipinas, etc.
> 
> ...



España suspendió pagos tres veces en el siglo XVI en pleno auge del saqueo americano. Por los piratas ....   Toma leyenda negra ....


----------



## Teuro (15 Abr 2022)

anestesia dijo:


> Sería el fin de Europa , porque produciría en cadena, las fisiones en los 15 reactores nucleares de Ucrania, más en los almacenes nucleares; posiblemente la radioactividad no dejaría entrar a parar el desastre.
> Se está omitiendo el peligro nuclear que suponen las centrales nucleares.
> *La explosión del reactor de Chernóbil arrojó a la atmósfera una radiactividad equivalente a entre 100 y 500 bombas atómicas como la de Hiroshima. la central de Zapohinia, la más grande de Europa, contiene mucho mayor cantidad radioactivo que Chernobil*



Focos de emsión radioactiva que seguirán emitiendo durante los próximos 20.000 años, que nadie lo olvide. En caso de que una central fusione, tarde o temprano, tendrá que ir "alguien" a sellar ese reactor. Imagínate que eso tuviera que hacerse por cada una de las más de 60 centrales nucleares de Francia.


----------



## Ultimate (15 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ....
> España es el país fuera de la Anglosfera que más productos de la industria anglo del entretenimiento consume, desde hace varias décadas. Tú vas a los Balcanes, Rusia, Turquía... y la gente escucha música local, ve series locales. *En Rusia, más del 70 por ciento de la población no ha visto un sólo segundo de Juego de Tronos.* Ni uno. Luego, no es de extrañar que las sociedades de países como España sean tan endófobas; desde pequeñito ya te están metiendo por los ojos el american way of life, haciéndote ver que lo de fuera (concretamente lo anglo) es lo mejor. Desde luego mejor que lo tuyo.



En España Juego de Tronos era la serie de cabecera del capo de los pseudoizquierdosos y revolucionarios podemitas...

Iglesias dixit

No hay mas que decir señoria!

.


----------



## alfonbass (15 Abr 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Si, alguien los controla y probablemente son auxiliares del sistema que persiguen intereses cortoplacistas y personales.
> 
> Lo cual no quita que en realidad no hay nadie al volante, solo que la dirección de la máquina la lleva la sala de máquinas desde el circuito de ordenes del estanco de tabaco del banco.



Vivis en un sistema hiperintervencionista, con una ciudadania deseosa de que "todo lo haga el gobierno buenoh" y decis esa tonteria...luego que si la gente no me cree y no me hace casito....


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los romanos ya lo comprobaron en su momento, excepto los del norte subidos a los montes más altos de los Pirineos todos los demás terminaron hablando el latín…



Y los de los Pirineos también... la "euskaldunización" hoy sabemos que fue "post-romana"... en la Alta Edad Media. Los vascones preromanos eran indoeuropeos y no hablaban euskera. Es ciencia, lo otro mito.





__





Vasconización tardía - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Y los de los Pirineos también... la "euskaldunización" hoy sabemos que fue "post-romana"... en la Alta Edad Media. Los vascones preromanos eran indoeuropeos y no hablaban euskera. Es ciencia, lo otro mito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je,je,je…el Euskera es anterior a los romanos…lo lleváis mal los mesetarios…









Euskara - Wikipedia, entziklopedia askea.







eu.wikipedia.org


----------



## mapachën (15 Abr 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Y al final de la guerra de las Malvinas, ¿quién venció?



Dicen las malas lenguas... Que la perra de la Thatcher amenazó con bombardear nuclearmente buenos aires, si los franceses seguían pasándoles misiles a los argentos... De hecho, les debieron de negar los códigos de los que ya tenían comprados... 

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## anestesia (15 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Focos de emsión radioactiva que seguirán emitiendo durante los próximos 20.000 años, que nadie lo olvide. En caso de que una central fusione, tarde o temprano, tendrá que ir "alguien" a sellar ese reactor. Imagínate que eso tuviera que hacerse por cada una de las más de 60 centrales nucleares de Francia.



Si hay un accidente en *La Central Nuclear de Zaporizhia* la catástrofe sería *10 veces Chernobil.*

Y lo peor el centro de procesamiento de la Hague, con toneladas de plutonio almacenadas y mal protegido


----------



## Teuro (15 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> A tí ya te están dando por culo USA-OTAN. Y pareces feliz por ello. Supongo que te habrás tragado eso de que estamos en el mundo libre y la aldea global.
> Rusia sólo quiere que no le den también y seguir siendo nación soberana.



Nadie discute que Rusia sea nación soberana, lo que ocurre es que niega la soberanía de las naciones adyacentes y si le dejas también a las adyacentes a estas. El sueño húmedo de Rusia es restablecer su presencia y dominio en Europa del Este a base de amenazas, invasiones, muerte, guerras y destrucción. 

Le pongo un ejemplo, ¿Qué es más eficaz para montar un "Reich" alemán, invadir y someter a tus vecinos o inundarlos con euros para someterlos y/o condicionarlos?. Hay una diferencia muy importante entre ambas formas de montar un imperio.


----------



## Cui Bono (15 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> España no es que sea anglófila, es que simplemente está amnésica, sorda y ciega. Llevan decenios encargándose de ocultar los hechos históricos nacionales. Aquí prima más ahora conocer a las tribus prerromanas y a Rafael Casanova, el resto no existe o es despreciable (y olvidable). Si acaso echar más leña al fuego a lo que fue una terrible y funesta lucha fratricida en 1936-1939. Más que nada para que sigamos inmersos en nuestra propia basura y división.



Cómo sois los rojeznos chupaputinos.. Al Oso le han dado fuerte ayer con lo del barco y está gimoteando en la esquina. 
Somos anglófilos y atlantistas. 

Si tú no lo eres, peor para tí, serás un paria tratado con desprecio por la orcogitanada ridícula, despojo de un país que alguna vez fue algo y que ahora envía a sus hijos a ser churrascados dentro de chatarra museable. Si eso es aceptable para tí, sigue engañándote.


----------



## NS 4 (15 Abr 2022)

Ultimate dijo:


> En España Juego de Tronos era la serie de cabecera del capo de los pseudoizquierdosos y revolucionarios podemitas...
> 
> Iglesias dixit
> 
> ...



Que no era la serie favorita de su tocayo...ahora caido en desgracia???
Tomate...todo es venenoso y putrefacto tomate...

Aun muchos seguis mirando la etiqueta...os hace ilu...


----------



## NS 4 (15 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Je,je,je…el Euskera es anterior a los romanos…lo lleváis mal los mesetarios…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y probablemente una lengua ibera...

Lo llevais mal los euscaldunes...


----------



## Octubrista (15 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Que el objetivo de EEUU frente a la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Rusia era subir la factura de la invasión hasta que su coste sea del todo inasumible para Rusia lo sabemos y se ha dicho en este foro desde el primer minuto de la invasión, más que nada para que a Putin se le quiten las ganas de invadir otros países. Supongo que en los sesudos análisis del Kermlin previos a la invasión este escenario estaría contemplado ¿verdad?, en caso contrario lo mejor que podrían hacer esos "alalistas" es dedicarse a otra cosa.



Habría que sentarse a hacer cuentas, pero de momento Rusia tiene su moneda al valor del día del ataque, los hidrocarburos los sigue cobrando y a mayor precio, así como las materias primas, y también su grano (y con Ucrania con problemas para exportar y desapareciendo en ese mercado como rival comercial).

Además, al mover ficha, Rusia deja a Ucrania en desventaja militar como ariete que se perfilaba contra Rusia. De hecho, el grueso de calidad del ejército ucraniano está con escasa capacidad de movimiento.

Luego se podrá hablar de otros costes, pero la situación con la que seguro que analizan y comparan desde Moscú, es sobre qué hubiera sucedido de haberse mantenido pasivos, y el ejército ucraniano golpeando las repúblicas prorrusas y Crimea.

Hoy se ve perfectamente, que el ejército ucraniano era más un esquema de mandos de la OTAN, con fanáticos ucranianos, precarios ucranianos, y mercenarios, de haber esperado los rusos un par de años, hubieran perdido ventaja.

En el ajedrez si hay que perder fichas, se pierden, lo importante es la partida. El resultado se ve al final.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Que no era la serie favorita de su tocayo...ahora caido en desgracia???
> Tomate...todo es venenoso y putrefacto tomate...
> 
> Aun muchos seguis mirando la etiqueta...os hace ilu...


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (15 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> ¿Tiene Ucrania submarinos? ¿Ha podido ser uno de la OTAN?
> Si no es esto tendría sentido la tesis del accidente.
> Estoy de acuerdo que no hay que exagerar la pérdida del buque, los anglos perdieron varios en las Malvinas y ganaron la guerra.



Ahora un submarino OTAN en el mar negro.
*El submarino mágico, transparente e invisible. 
Enviado por la OTAN para hundir un barco que ni siquiera iba a entrar en combate.*
Venga hombre.


----------



## mazuste (15 Abr 2022)

The_unknown dijo:


> Los rusos sólo saben hacer el ridículo, llegan aviones con armamento a Kiev y no son capaces de atacarlos mientras descargan.
> 
> Tanto misil hipersonico que sólo ha servido para hacerse el chulo al golpear una montaña vacía.



¿Sería usted capaz de mostrar que algún avión aterrizando en Kiev los últimos 50 días?


----------



## NS 4 (15 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


>



WINTER IS COMING...MAJESTAD, SEÑOR...


----------



## Michael_Knight (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿Sería usted capaz de mostrar que algún avión aterrizando en Kiev los últimos 50 días?



Bueno, en la imaginación del troll suena fantástico los aviones aterrizando en Kiev. No desilusione a la criatura.


----------



## Jotagb (15 Abr 2022)

Se llevaron a cabo terribles pruebas de drogas peligrosas en pacientes de una clínica psiquiátrica en Jarkov: el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa presenta cargos

Igor Kirillov, Jefe de las Tropas de Protección Radiológica, Química y Biológica de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, informa que - La información sobre estos experimentos no se ingresó en la base de datos del hospital, el personal médico local firmó un acuerdo de confidencialidad.

El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa tiene una serie de testimonios de estos "experimentos inhumanos"


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Es que son una puta vergüenza nuestros "hechos históricos". Qué dirías tu de un tio que encuentra una mira de oro prácticamente inagotable, se lo gasta todo en conventos, iglesias y comprarse todos los caprichos del mundo, es incapaz de montar cualquier cosa útil para producir riqueza y suspende pagos un par de veces en su vida?
> 
> Esa es la historia de España (sería más correcto decir de sus élites extractivas) si la despojas de mitos y leyendas. Un imperio extractivo que alimentó a sus élites rentistas con el botín, que lo despilfarró en tonterías, que machaco el tejido productivo propio y fue incapaz de sentar unas bases productivas. Y seguimos exactamente igual. Mira el Medina ese.
> 
> Ante eso, mucho mejor la amnesia que los mitos y las mentiras.



Acaba ustec de resumir ese interesante fenómeno histórico, promovido por los anglos, que reúne ignorancia, tergiversación y racismo disimulado en una envoltura de sabionded. Mire, no es este el espacio y el tiempo de rebatir esas puerilidades, ya lo han hecho muchos y grandes historiadores, pero solo le digo que más de la mitad del mundo (en territorio) habla español, los principales pintores y literatos de los "siglos españoles" fueron eso, españoles, que los principales adelantos en legislación y técnica (sí, técnica, incluidas las primeras vacunas) fueron españoles hasta el siglo XVIII. Y vamos, que si quiere usted saber algo de lo que ha sido el puñetero mundo hasta hace cuatro días, en documentos de toda índole (desde la primera gramática moderna hasta los primeros planos de un submarino, pasando por el descubrimiento de la neurona, no le queda más cojones que saber leer en español. 

Pero vamos, ustec a lo suyo, que los anglos y los piratas del caribe son la esencia del mundo.


----------



## Hal8995 (15 Abr 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> OOOOSTIA, ¿han hundido el Moscova? parece que si, me enteré hace un momento.
> 
> menudo palo.



Perdón por el juego de palabras .....

Parece mentira que seas el último en enterarte con el nick que tienes.

Y usando tu última palabra..

En casa del herrero cuchara de palo


----------



## Bocanegra (15 Abr 2022)

si Le Pen gana se acercará a posturas que políticos alemanes tienen en comercio con Rusia, se podría ver una unión Francia-Alemania más cercana a Rusia


----------



## Teuro (15 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Eso es precisamente lo que creo que busca rusia, que ucrania sea la que declare la guerra del gas a alemania... y con los polacos con ganas de visitar el oeste de ucrania...



Esto es complicado, el juego es que el oponente rompa el equilibrio, y así parezca a la opinión pública, mientras que ambas partes van minando poco a poco dicho equilibrio.


----------



## kikoseis (15 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Los ataques se hacen con objetivos claros, matar por venganza es más un comportamiento simiesco que de gente inteligente. ¿Cuál es el objetivo ruso a estas alturas? Lo ignoramos, es un misterio, un enigma. Al principio era una "opración especial de desnazificación", luego era invadir toda Ucrania, luego que "era una maniobra de distracción" y solo quieren el Donbass. Pues bien, si vas a la guerra debes aceptar tanto las bajas del rival como las propias, no hay lugar a las nukes, más cuando Ucrania renunció a ellas cediendo su arsenal nuclear a Rusia con la garantía de que respetaría su integridad territorial.



Que pesaditos con lo de ceder armas nucleares y respetar integridad territorial.

No puedes pedir respeto a acuerdos que estás incumpliendo. 
Además la integridad se la han respetado hasta el día de hoy.

Eso de ver paja en ajeno y no viga en el propio es muy de propaganda yanki.


----------



## NS 4 (15 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> WINTER IS COMING...MAJESTAD, SEÑOR...



No recuerdo haberme reido mas de los españoles como el dia en que vi a la ex marquesa de chocho pelado en el VANITY FAIR...vestida y enjoyada de postin...

Mas que con el articulo de bubu Candido y su coleccion de relojes de lujo...ahi casi me meo tambien...

Ahhhhhh...los españolesssss...ese animal con los huevos tamaño de melon...y el cerebro tamaño guisante...


----------



## HUROGÁN (15 Abr 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Esto es otro Afganistán. Cuando usa armaba a calzón quitado con los stinger a los talibanes. Rusia terminará igual. ( Un clásico, como Vietnam). El tema de las sanciones económicas sí es nuevo. A ver si no se desmadra la cosa.



Les faltan los elementos aglutinadores y de cohexión tribal e islámico, el Banderismo no dá para tanto y terminan pasándose a los Ruskis, por eso Zelenski quiere pasta gansa mes a mes... para aglutinar con dólares lo que de otra manera no hay.


----------



## Alvin Red (15 Abr 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> YO, creía que senior venía del inglés antes de acabar de leerte.
> 
> Es Latín, mil gracias.



senior, senator, senil; del latín, senex (viejo), más el sufijo -tor (-dor, agente)
exit: del latín Exeo, exitus (salida)
Scholar, school, scholastic; latin schola (escuela)
Computer: L., Camputare (Calcular)
Server; L.;Servire (servidor)
Sign; L., Signare (Firmar)

Y un largo etc.


----------



## vettonio (15 Abr 2022)

The_unknown dijo:


> Los rusos sólo saben hacer el ridículo, llegan aviones con armamento a Kiev y no son capaces de atacarlos mientras descargan.
> 
> Tanto misil hipersonico que sólo ha servido para hacerse el chulo al golpear una montaña vacía.



Su altísimo nivel como analista le coloca tan lejos de mis escasas entendederas, que me veo obligado a mandarle al sumidero del ignore.


----------



## Michael_Knight (15 Abr 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> YO, creía que senior venía del inglés antes de acabar de leerte.
> 
> Es Latín, mil gracias.



Que yo sepa aunque es una palabra latina ha llegado al español desde el inglés, como junior o el famoso "versus" que está ahora tan de moda.


----------



## El-Mano (15 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Hablando del hilo de Siria, ¿cómo está el forero ronanoir?



Acabo de entrar en su perfil, no escribe nada desde 2019 en siria, desconozco si se puede ver su ultima conexion. Igual tiene otra cuenta, pero no lo sé.


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Te he leído con mucha atención y respeto mucho tiempo en el hilo de Siria sin estar registrado.
> Rusia ha ganado prácticamente toda la costa del mar de Azov y parte de la del mar Negro. Se ha liberado casi todo Lugansk y se tiene bajo cerco a Jarkov.
> Rusia ha destruido prácticamente la armada y aviación ucranianas y desde anoche Ucrania ya no tiene modo de echar combustible a sus vehículos militares, de los que pocos deben quedar ya.
> No sé, creo que esto son datos objetivos.
> ...



Estimo tu apunte y te comento. La costa del mar de Azov en 45 días... Lugans... ¿Valen en verdad la que se ha montado? ¿En serio? La armada ucra estaba al nivel de la marroquí, o peor. NO fue destruida, simplemente no existía. Lo del combustible, hasta donde yo llego, no se nota. Los depósitos militares no están a la vista, los carros ucros y vehículos continuan rulando, amén de que tampoco necesitan tanta movilidad como los rusos, ellos están a la defensiva no en ofensiva. Tal vez llegue a tener algún efecto con el tiempo, pero permítame que lo dude, al menos en forma decisiva. Y respecto a la aviación... que todavía estén derribando aviones ucros no puede significar más que absoluta incapacidad para anular sus bases... Y el que la aviación rusa ni esté ni se la espere... eso significa algo mucho peor, y es que no hay dominio de aire. No, yo no veo ninguna buena noticia. Por desgracia.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (15 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Acabo de entrar en su perfil, no escribe nada desde 2019 en siria, desconozco si se puede ver su ultima conexion. Igual tiene otra cuenta, pero no lo sé.







__





*Tema mítico* : - Guerra en Siria XLVII - Epílogo/2


Ataque aéreo en la frontera egipcia de Gaza. El primero en este conflicto




www.burbuja.info


----------



## silenus (15 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Es muy revelador justificarse sin el @



En primer lugar no es una 'justificación' porque no tengo nada que justificar. No posteo con otras cuentas, pa qué.

Y tampoco has puesto el @ tú. 



NPI dijo:


> La semana pasada les fue bloqueado en EE. UU., 600 millones de $ para pagar y de ahí viene el titular tendencioso del panfleto digital elEconomista y a raíz de esa cuestión lo reproduce uno de sus CMs en el foro/hilo que es Morcillada Mortal.
> Y una última cosa, su(s) otra(s) cuenta(s) como es *silenus *que se encargaba de estos menesteres lleva desaparecido en el hilo un buen tiempo.


----------



## kikepm (15 Abr 2022)

Yo creo que está habiendo un error de cálculo por parte del bloque OTAN, y en menor medida por parte de Rusia, que hace posible, espero que aún muy improbable, un escalamiento del conflicto hasta la guerra nuclear total.

Ucrania no cuenta, es un país títere, que al recibir el apoyo incondicional de la OTAN, armamento y buenas palabras, ha renunciando a la negociación real (aquella en la que todas las partes deben ceder en algo). La pérdida del este de Ucrania, de mayoría nacional rusa, es un hecho que deberá ser reconocido antes o después.

Los altos mandos de USA, la OTAN y Rusia, disponen de personal especializado en analizar la respuesta del enemigo ante eventos, sean casuales o provocados. Dichos análisis deben contemplar todos los escenarios plausibles en la guerra, las victorias y las pérdidas potenciales, y llegar a conclusiones y caminos de acción óptimos.

Con toda probabilidad, el alto mando de la OTAN se basó en proyecciones calculadas por medio de modelos cuando empezó a armar y a entrenar a Ucrania hace 8 años. La guerra es una consecuencia que los analistas previeron hace años. 

El objetivo principal de la guerra era el debilitamiento de Rusia mediante el desgaste y su enfrentamiento con Alemania y Francia (al igual que Ucrania, el resto de la UE son peones desechables). Cada proyección futura se modela como un escenario y se somete a análisis, mediante la inclusión de elementos básicos de teoría de juegos. Si ocurre A, mientras que B está replegándose, entonces es muy probable que se de C y a consecuencia de ello D, etc.

El resultado final que contempla la OTAN no es la de una victoria tras una guerra total con armamento convencional (lo que incluiría acciones similares a las que vimos hacer a la OTAN y a EE.UU. en el pasado, destrucción de toda infraestructura civil, invasión con medios convencionales con superioridad técnica y numérica aplastante). Aún menos esperan una guerra nuclear.

Pero ninguna proyección calculada contemplaba la guerra total como resultado final. 

El error principal de todo análisis consiste en considerar la guerra como un juego modelable con bandos equivalentes a entes únicos racionales, con fines y objetivos únicos. 

La realidad es que no existe nada modelable en la guerra (salvo la muerte y la barbarie).

Los modelos matemáticos se basan en símbolos y ecuaciones que no pueden medir los deseos de venganza, ni el odio acumulado, ni la fama o el interés de agradar de cada actor individual.

En la medida en que cada bando va asumiendo un mínimo escalamiento del conflicto, este lo hará lenta e inexorablemente, independientemente de lo que digan los modelos de los analistas. Porque la naturaleza de la guerra es humana, no matemática.


----------



## mazuste (15 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Y probablemente una lengua ibera...
> 
> Lo llevais mal los euscaldunes...



Y, en ese "probable" caso, los únicos "iberos" que no traicionaron sus raíces...
Lo cual llevan mal los absorbidos por las culturas advenedizas...
¿Qué tal con las extrapolaciones caprichosas?


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Je,je,je…el Euskera es anterior a los romanos…lo lleváis mal los mesetarios…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salga del matrix sabiniano. Lea historia científica y se le abrirán un poco los ojuelos. Lo último que se formula es que el euskara pudo venir con alguna tribu de las invasiones del siglo VI, una vez descartado también su origen en Aquitania.


----------



## arriondas (15 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿Sería usted capaz de mostrar que algún avión aterrizando en Kiev los últimos 50 días?



Los ucranianos no deben tener casi pistas en buen estado para recibir aviones de gran tamaño. Y los aviones occidentales por lo general tienen más carga alar que los ex-soviéticos, por lo que necesitan pistas en muy buen estado para despegar y aterrizar. No es tan sencillo.


----------



## quinciri (15 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El objetivo ruso es hundir en la miseria a Europa occidental. Han conseguido que caigamos en todos los disparates económicos del manual y nos acaban de endosar una factura de 7.000 millones mensuales si seguimos empeñados en que Ucrania resista.



Hombre, lo de que Europa acabe ahogada en su propia mierda, no creo que pueda ser atribuible a ninguna responsabilidad o intencionalidad rusa. Que Rusia debe tener otros objetivos más de su interés. Y que no es Rusia la que se empeña en alargar el coflicto ....


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Abr 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Gracias y disculpa.
> 
> Luego le echo un vistazo, se ha jodido la puta lavadora y yo sin calcetines limpios
> 
> XD



Por favor , ha sido culpa mía por no poner enlace. 
Obligación es poner fuentes, cierto que a veces no las pongo, pero si las piden se ha de poner o dar explicación de porque no.

A reparar se ha dicho ja,ja


----------



## kelden (15 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Acaba ustec de resumir ese interesante fenómeno histórico, promovido por los anglos, que reúne ignorancia, tergiversación y racismo disimulado en una envoltura de sabionded. Mire, no es este el espacio y el tiempo de rebatir esas puerilidades, ya lo han hecho muchos y grandes historiadores, pero solo le digo que más de la mitad del mundo (en territorio) habla español, los principales pintores y literatos de los "siglos españoles" fueron eso, españoles, que los principales adelantos en legislación y técnica (sí, técnica, incluidas las primeras vacunas) fueron españoles hasta el siglo XVIII. Y vamos, que si quiere usted saber algo de lo que ha sido el puñetero mundo hasta hace cuatro días, en documentos de toda índole (desde la primera gramática moderna hasta los primeros planos de un submarino, pasando por el descubrimiento de la neurona, no le queda más cojones que saber leer en español.
> 
> Pero vamos, ustec a lo suyo, que los anglos y los piratas del caribe son la esencia del mundo.



España suspendió pagos 3 veces nada menos en el siglo XVI. Tres veces. En pleno saqueo del oro y la plata americanos. Eso qué es? Leyenda negra?

Mientras aquí se gastaba en conventos, iglesias y guerras de religión, los holandeses levantaban un imperio comercial. De aquéllos polvos, estos lodos.


----------



## Teuro (15 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Porque un país como España es anglófilo. La relación de amor-odio de la sociedad española hacia EEUU y Gran Bretaña es digna de estudio. A pesar de toda la retórica, en el fondo los adoran, quieren ser como ellos. Mucho discursito anticapitalista de los progres, mucha tacita con un puño rompiendo la palabra "capital", camisetitas con motivos de izquierdas.... pero a la hora de la verdad, los viajecitos a Londres, a Nueva York, a Los Angeles, o a Miami que no me los quite nadie. Y por supuesto, no se pierden Juego de Tronos, Better Call Saul, Stranger Things, Rick y Morty, y otras series anglo. Obreros de Malasaña, comunistas de Amazon y FNAC.
> 
> Y no hay más que ver ciertos mensajes en este foro, a los "analistas" y "expertos" con barba, etc. Es algo generalizado.
> 
> España es el país fuera de la Anglosfera que más productos de la industria anglo del entretenimiento consume, desde hace varias décadas. Tú vas a los Balcanes, Rusia, Turquía... y la gente escucha música local, ve series locales. En Rusia, más del 70 por ciento de la población no ha visto un sólo segundo de Juego de Tronos. Ni uno. Luego, no es de extrañar que las sociedades de países como España sean tan endófobas; desde pequeñito ya te están metiendo por los ojos el american way of life, haciéndote ver que lo de fuera (concretamente lo anglo) es lo mejor. Desde luego mejor que lo tuyo.



Tenga en cuenta que "lo latino" que nos viene del otro lado del charco cada vez procede más de los propios EEUU. La cultura latina y anglo son bastante cercanas, es más, en Europa hay una división clara entre la cultura europea occidental y la cultura europea oriental. Le pongo un ejemplo de esa diferencia, en el Festival de Eurovisión es imposible que una canción española gane, ahora, si esa misma canción solo la votaran los países occidentales de Europa las posibilidades de victoria de una canción en español aumentarían considerablemente.


----------



## Mabuse (15 Abr 2022)

Coronel BañosdeATOCHA dijo:


> Exacto estimado y amado camarada Zhorkov. Han hundio un montón de chatarra mierdosa soviética y se creen que han hundido el puto Yamato estos muertos de hambre. Cuando hundáis un par de estos con vuestras pateras hablamos



De la wiki. Bonito trozo de historia el de ese barco.


Botado27 de julio de 1979

Aún podían haberlo estirado tres décadas, como el pobre Dédalo. Por cierto, mira que mandarlo a desguazar, un barco con toda esa vida e historias detrás. Los rusos podrían reflotarlo y hacer un museo de la guerra ucraniana en Crimea, sería un bonito detalle.


----------



## frangelico (15 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Ahora lo que se lleva no es los grandes mastodontes. De hecho rusia tiene un portaviones más viejo que la tana (realmente inoperativo) y en total 6 cruceros (ahora 5) el más moderno acabado en 1996 (empezado cuando todavia era URSS), frente a más de 70 fragatas y 80 submarinos.
> 
> Desde entonces sólo se construyen barcos mas pequeños (fragatas) y sobre todo submarinos.
> 
> ...



Es que la marina rusa es más bien de defensa costera y no de proyección, la geografía del país es terrible con las divisiones que provoca en las flotas y en el futuro habrá mucha construcción naval para el Ártico. Quizá se planteen no construir más unidades grandes, no estoy seguro de que piensen hacer nuevos portaviones y puede que los cruceros tampoco sean reemplazados.


----------



## dabuti (15 Abr 2022)

USA en MOSUL.
Los racimos no son de uvas.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Abr 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Yo creo que está habiendo un error de cálculo por parte del bloque OTAN, y en menor medida por parte de Rusia, que hace posible, espero que aún muy improbable, un escalamiento del conflicto hasta la guerra nuclear total.
> 
> Ucrania no cuenta, es un país títere, que al recibir el apoyo incondicional de la OTAN, armamento y buenas palabras, ha renunciando a la negociación real (aquella en la que todas las partes deben ceder en algo). La pérdida del este de Ucrania, de mayoría nacional rusa, es un hecho que deberá ser reconocido antes o después.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, en los modelos es muy difícil valorar las cuestiones emocionales.
Como demostró Thaler en economía, los consumidores no siempre toman decisiones racionales. Y eso también ocurre en geoestrategia y sus guerras.


----------



## Mabuse (15 Abr 2022)

No tengo ni idea de nada. dijo:


> De un canal de Telegram.:
> 
> El Pentágono:
> 
> ...



El que no se consuela es porque no quiere.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Salga del matrix sabiniano. Lea historia científica y se le abrirán un poco los ojuelos. Lo último que se formula es que el euskara pudo venir con alguna tribu de las invasiones del siglo VI, una vez descartado también su origen en Aquitania.



Je,je,je…me he pelado más congresos internacionales de lingüística de lo que usted pueda asimilar…


----------



## Octubrista (15 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> España suspendió pagos tres veces en el siglo XVI en pleno auge del saqueo americano. Por los piratas ....   Toma leyenda negra ....



Si eso es relevante... A lo largo de la historia ha sucedido muchas veces en muchos países.

Y, por ejemplo, la violación del valor del oro de Nixon, es en sí más importante que unos especuladores que invertían en la España no cobraran.

Si supieras algo de historia sabrías que países como GB, Países Bajos, o la propia Portugal pasaron por quiebras similares, ya fuera directamente, como estafando a los inversores por medio de sus compañías paraestatales comerciales.

¿Te suenan la Compañía Neerlandesa de las Indias Orientales, o las británicas?

La cantidad de víctimas de la propaganda y la leyenda negra que inyectan los anglosajones entre españoles y latinoamericanos explica la densidad de traidores entre nosotros.


----------



## Teuro (15 Abr 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Pero a ver...
> 
> No habéis visto que:
> 1- Es una troleada
> ...



No se quién es el Niño Polla, me es imposible estar al tanto de todas las celebrities de la farándula. De todas formas esto demuestra que los trolleos y fake news cumplen perfectametne su objetivo. Lo que si es cierto que vi esa foto aquí en los primeros días de la invasión con un mensaje parecido.


----------



## kelden (15 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Si eso es relevante... A lo largo de la historia ha sucedido muchas veces en muchos países.
> 
> Y, por ejemplo, la violación del valor del oro de Nixon, es en sí más importante que unos especuladores que invertían en la España no cobraran.
> 
> ...



Ninguno de esos tenía toneladas y toneladas y toneladas de oro y plata solo con alargar la mano. Coño ... que hay que ser muy inútil, muy sinvergüenza y muy inepto para suspender pagos en esas condiciones.

Dejaros ya de leyendas negras y aceptar la realidad. España, entonces y ahora, era y es el cortijo de una élites extractivas que se lo llevan crudo, periódicamente arruinan el pais y no aportan nada a la economía real.


----------



## Mabuse (15 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Efectivamente, en los modelos es muy difícil valorar las cuestiones emocionales.
> Como demostró Thaler en economía, los consumidores no siempre toman decisiones racionales. Y eso también ocurre en geoestrategia y sus guerras.



Se pueden evaluar las motivaciones, como en cualquier acto criminal, y una guerra es básicamente un crimen, un asesinato en masa organizado. Tendríamos entonces varios perfiles de criminal al mando del bolo, el frío y profesional, el sanguinario, el traicionero, el pasional, el idiota, el psicópata y el avaricioso. Me temo que en la OTAN abundan idiotas, avariciosos y psicópatas. Digamos que en el Dombass muchos pasionales y en Rusia y Chechenia prevalece el asesino profesional.


----------



## dabuti (15 Abr 2022)

Graham Phillips vuelve a Donetsk.


----------



## Seronoser (15 Abr 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Yo creo que está habiendo un error de cálculo por parte del bloque OTAN, y en menor medida por parte de Rusia, que hace posible, espero que aún muy improbable, un escalamiento del conflicto hasta la guerra nuclear total.
> 
> Ucrania no cuenta, es un país títere, que al recibir el apoyo incondicional de la OTAN, armamento y buenas palabras, ha renunciando a la negociación real (aquella en la que todas las partes deben ceder en algo). La pérdida del este de Ucrania, de mayoría nacional rusa, es un hecho que deberá ser reconocido antes o después.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo con tu análisis, sobre todo con la frase final, en que la naturaleza de la guerra es humana.
Un misil que caiga por ejemplo en Briansk y mate civiles rusos, supondrá la destrucción de Ucrania.
Igual que un misil que caiga en Boston y mate miles de norteamericanos, cambiará la perspectiva americana de que las guerras son esas cosas que ocurren a miles de kilómetros de Usa.

Todo pende de un hilo fino fino. La realidad es que el único país que realmente está sufriendo la guerra es Ucrania, perdiendo decenas de miles de soldados, destruyendo su economía, perdiendo un 30% de su territorio, un 40% de población…

Es todo un gran show, hoy vemos que el petróleo está de nuevo a 112 dólares, a pesar de esa noticia que ocupó los medios durante tres dias, contándonos que los salvadores americanos liberaban cientos de millones de barriles…mientras siguen comprando esos mismos cientos de millones de barriles.


----------



## Mabuse (15 Abr 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> bueno el cocas sigue en KIev pasado de rosca
> los rusos palmando equipos y personal
> 
> y no si Susi tiene pensado hacer algo chuli este finde



El tío se cree Bruno Gantz, pero no le llega a la suela de los zapatos. Actorazo.









Bruno Ganz - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Teuro (15 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Es que ellos van detrás. En Occidente no planifica nadie nada. El sistema tiene vida propia y no lo controlamos en absoluto. No hay "manos negras", no hay "conspiraciones".
> 
> Tu crees que hay "planificación" y "análisis" detras de todo este asunto? Yo no.



Creo que hay "conspiranoicos" que subestiman de forma exagerada a la humanidad. "Las guerras se saben como comienzan pero no como acaban", recuero estas oyendo eso desde el colegio. Es evidente que en esta guerra no hay ninguna planificación, o esta se fue por el retrete al tercer día de la invasión ante la evidencia de su fracaso. La Guerra Civil española fue consecuencia de un golpe de estado fallido.


----------



## Hal8995 (15 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Bueno, en la imaginación del troll suena fantástico los aviones aterrizando en Kiev. No desilusione a la criatura.




Quizá en Kiev no pero en las últimas dos semanas he leido reportes rusos de ataques a aeródromos ukros con destrucción de helic. que apoyaban con ataques en Donbass.

He leido diversos derribos de aviones ukros.

He leido de ataques de helic.dentro de Rusia.
He leido intentos reiterados de intentos de rescate de helic.en Mariupol.

Todo esto No puede pasar. Si como dice Rusia ha eliminado el 90% de la fuerza aerea y los sistemas antiaéreos también no puede estar pasando esto.

No puede haber una pista en toda Ucrania que permita despegar un caza. Todos los aeródromos han de estar vigilados y bombardeados.

Y otras medidas que ya dije en su día :

No pueden quedar puentes sobre el Dnieper, solo Kherson. Incluso las presas puede demolerse la carretera superior sin verter el agua de la presa.

No pueden quedar puentes al este de Dnieper en carreteras desde Kiev, Poltava, Dnipro al Donbass.

No pueden dejarse puentes y comunicaciones ferreas o carretera con Occidente.

No pueden quedar depósitos de combustible intactos, cuando misilean actualmente estalla el del misil y el de al lado como mucho y quedan indemnes otros 22.

Y una vez hecho todo esto ...empiezas la ofensiva con garantias.

USA asestó 700 misiles en Irak la primera noche.

Y si aun así llegan suministros al Donbass aunque sean pequeños ...comandos en las cadenas. Que hacer guerrillas también se pueden hacer.

Las tropas de Kiev también...a Jarkov y las de Mariupol en unos días a Odessa con más refuerzos.

Y buscar voluntarios en el mundo que decenas de miles querrán ir, de Gaza, de Siria, de Irak, de Irán, de Pakistán , de India.

Una guerra de años sería el fin de Rusia económico y militar. Y además los anglos aprovecharán para abrir nuevos frentes como Georgia. Los turcos arrasarán Armenia etc etc etc.

Las guerras se ganan buscando superioridad en cada batalla, ni con heroicidades ni con batallas niveladas.


----------



## Michael_Knight (15 Abr 2022)

Ya han montado las putinas la falsa bandera para poder vengarse por lo del buque hundido sin tener que admitir que lo hundieron los ucranianos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Abr 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Quizá en Kiev no pero en las últimas dos semanas he leido reportes rusos de ataques a aeródromos ukros con destrucción de helic. que apoyaban con ataques en Donbass.
> 
> He leido diversos derribos de aviones ukros.
> 
> ...



Ya, como en Siria…no me diga más. Que por cierto sigue…








Habitantes de aldeas en el noreste sirio expulsan un convoy militar del ocupante estadounidense - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Hasakeh, 12 abr (SANA) Los habitantes de las aldeas en Qamishli (Hasakeh) en el noreste del país, ju




sana.sy


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> España suspendió pagos 3 veces nada menos en el siglo XVI. Tres veces. En pleno saqueo del oro y la plata americanos. Eso qué es? Leyenda negra?
> 
> Mientras aquí se gastaba en conventos, iglesias y guerras de religión, los holandeses levantaban un imperio comercial. De aquéllos polvos, estos lodos.



Suspender pagos es algo bastante común, y todos los grandes han hecho suspensión de pagos. Eso sí, los anglo-holandeses, piratas y ladrones, han solido estar detrás (y aún hoy están, con la propia Rusia de ejemplo sangrante) detrás de algunos (la mayoría) de esas supensiones...
Y que tendrá que ver el jardín con las raspas del culo, jombre.

* Francia ha suspendido pagos 9 veces, EEUU y Rusia 5 veces... y los yanquis tienen apenas 200 años de existencia...


----------



## quinciri (15 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Incapacidad de derrotar si atacas... es derrota.



Joder, no seas cansino.

Intenta aportar algo razonable y constructivo....


----------



## mazuste (15 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Salga del matrix sabiniano. Lea historia científica y se le abrirán un poco los ojuelos. Lo último que se formula es que el euskara pudo venir con alguna tribu de las invasiones del siglo VI, una vez descartado también su origen en Aquitania.



" _en el siglo VI..._" ¡¡Claro que si, salao!! Cuando los romanos ya habían pasado a la historia...
Esa "historia científica" ¿en qué tebeo la ha descubierto? 
Ya voy entendiendo la derrota de la narrativa española.


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Quizá en Kiev no pero en las últimas dos semanas he leido reportes rusos de ataques a aeródromos ukros con destrucción de helic. que apoyaban con ataques en Donbass.
> 
> He leido diversos derribos de aviones ukros.
> 
> ...




Un poco de raciocínio entre tanta propaganda. Gracias. La pregunta es ¿qué cojones pasa por el cerebro de los dirigentes rusos? ¿o es simplemente que no tienen capacaidad? Pues en ese caso, no empezar una guerra que no puedes ganar.


----------



## Teuro (15 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Incapacidad de derrotar si atacas... es derrota. Rusia hasta ahora no ha ganado nada y lo peor, no parece haber en marcha ganar nada. Farlopensjy sigue y va a seguir, a lo que apunta. Retirada vergozante de las columnas en el área norte. Dombas sin liberar y sin fecha para ser liberado. Mariupol enquistado (aunque es de prever que consigan limpiarlo, con procedimientos de comienzos del XX). Ucrania aún existiendo como entidad bajo control de la mafia ucro, recibiendo ayuda militar y de inteligencia. Con artillería aún dando quebraderos de cabeza y líneas de defensa bien estructuradas. Y todo esto perdiendo vidas, seguro que no pocas, de jóvenes rusos que no se merecen morir por nada. Y ayer perdiendo el buque insignia... y mostrándose incapaces de destruir, siquiera sea como algo testimonial pero cargado de intenciones, los edificios administrativos de Kiev... De Odesa, desde donde seguramente se ha lanzado el misil al buque, no se tienen noticias... El primer día de ataque a Bagdad, los yanquis mandaron a tomar por el saco todos los lugares donde podía haber residido alguna vez en su puñetera vida Sadam... fueran "objetivos militares" o no (es un concepto estúpido, en guerra todos los agujeros son trinchera y todas las piedras son objetivos militares). Una pena. Pero ya no es una opinión, es una realidad.



Yo entiendo que quedar la situación como al comienzo de la guerra es quedar en tablas, pero claro, quedar en tablas contra Ucrania es una derrota sin paliativos para Rusia.

Edito: Derrota para Rusia es que al final Ucarnia entre en la OTAN y pierda el Dombass ... ¡Y Crimea!.


----------



## Octubrista (15 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ninguno de esos tenía toneladas y toneladas y toneladas de oro y plata solo con alargar la mano. Coño ... que hay que ser muy inútil, muy sinvergüenza y muy inepto para suspender pagos en esas condiciones.
> 
> Dejaros ya de leyendas negras y aceptar la realidad. España, entonces y ahora, era y es el cortijo de una élites extractivas que se lo llevan crudo, periódicamente arruinan el pais y no aportan nada a la economía real.



El oro que llegaba a España regresaba a América de muchas maneras, en mercurio (de Almadén, imprescindible para la metalurgia americana), en muchas manufacturas y no sólo españolas, regresaba en cerámica, material de construcción, piezas de otros puntos de Europa (Nápoles, Bohemia, etc).

Encontrar en México, Perú, Colombia, etc, construcciones con materiales fabricados en Europa responde a ese comercio.

La idea manipulada de que España robaba oro y se lo gastaba es simplemente propaganda, era parte de un comercio.
En Sevilla hay unos archivos, los Archivos Generales de Indias, con una detallada (y casi enfermiza) relación de aquello que llegaba de América, y lo que iba de vuelta.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Abr 2022)

Ya se sabe en abril aguas mil…en Ucrania tiene forma de bombas…o misiles.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (15 Abr 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Yo creo que está habiendo un error de cálculo por parte del bloque OTAN, y en menor medida por parte de Rusia, que hace posible, espero que aún muy improbable, un escalamiento del conflicto hasta la guerra nuclear total.
> 
> Ucrania no cuenta, es un país títere, que al recibir el apoyo incondicional de la OTAN, armamento y buenas palabras, ha renunciando a la negociación real (aquella en la que todas las partes deben ceder en algo). La pérdida del este de Ucrania, de mayoría nacional rusa, es un hecho que deberá ser reconocido antes o después.
> 
> ...



Lo suyo es ser cada vez más minimalista en el análisis. Las guerras son cuestiones de Estado y los Estados son controlados por gente de mucha pasta que pretende hacer más pasta gracias a los anteriores. Existe un importante nexo de unión entre la gente de mucha pasta más allá de los matrimonios convenidos y es su profundo miedo a la muerte, ergo, los conflictos bélicos están mucho más delimitados de lo que pudiera parecer en un principio.

Ahora bien, si es cierto que sobramos el 50% de la población mundial, entonces estamos jodidos. Eso también te lo digo, pues será algo pactado con anterioridad para que los diferentes "señoritos" de los diferentes "estados" puedan refugiarse en sus respectivos búnkeres.


----------



## Red Star (15 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Hablando del hilo de Siria, ¿cómo está el forero ronanoir?



Me suena haber leído en su día que lo habían operado o que estaba pachucho... Igual ha fallecido (Dios no lo quiera).


----------



## kikoseis (15 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Que el objetivo de EEUU frente a la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Rusia era subir la factura de la invasión hasta que su coste sea del todo inasumible para Rusia lo sabemos y se ha dicho en este foro desde el primer minuto de la invasión, más que nada para que a Putin se le quiten las ganas de invadir otros países. Supongo que en los sesudos análisis del Kermlin previos a la invasión este escenario estaría contemplado ¿verdad?, en caso contrario lo mejor que podrían hacer esos "alalistas" es dedicarse a otra cosa.



Claro, subir el coste, llevándose a Europa por delante, con la recíproca subida de costes, e impacto productivo.

Que bien, eh


----------



## El_Suave (15 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> España suspendió pagos 3 veces nada menos en el siglo XVI. Tres veces. En pleno saqueo del oro y la plata americanos. Eso qué es? Leyenda negra?
> 
> Mientras aquí se gastaba en conventos, iglesias y guerras de religión, los holandeses levantaban un imperio comercial. De aquéllos polvos, estos lodos.



No es que se gastara en conventos o iglesias, es que se gastaba en levantar el imperio comercial holandés. Y en general la riqueza de la Europa protestante, desde el norte de Italia hasta Holanda pasando por Suiza y Alemania, se cimentó sobre el saqueo español de América.

Los españoles sacaban riqueza de América y la transferían directamente a esas zonas de Europa, muy poca de la riqueza sacada de América se quedó en la Península Ibérica, es más los españoles peninsulares vivían en la miseria, sólo hay que leer la literatura de aquellos años empezando por "El lazarillo de Tormes".


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> " _en el siglo VI..._" ¡¡Claro que si, salao!! Cuando los romanos ya habían pasado a la historia...
> Esa "historia científica" ¿en qué tebeo la ha descubierto?
> Ya voy entendiendo la derrota de la narrativa española.



El nivel ESO de algunos comedoritos es francamente flojo. Son encantadores. No desisten en meter la pata una vez detrás de otra. Hasta en el bachillerato franquista se estudiaba que la lengua del norte era prerromana…


----------



## Azrael_II (15 Abr 2022)

A ver si china está en el ajo. Allá ellos en unos años se cargarán su país 

La academia de ciencias china rompe con la rusa 





__





Cargando…






tass.ru





Es muy grave.

Se sabe si china tiene algún vínculo estrecho con la nobleza Europea o con el Sanedrín judío?


----------



## Seronoser (15 Abr 2022)

Cómo se nota que las ucranianas buenorras llevan muchos años en Moscú.

Estas son algunas de las lumis que trabajaban para el SBU, en Kherson


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

Después de los tropiezos rusos de las últimas semanas.


----------



## Yomateix (15 Abr 2022)

Me ha parecido curioso, porque he visto esto en la web del supermercado del Corte Inglés y no lo había visto nunca antes en sucesos similares en otros paises. Si la típica tarjeta de ayuda en tienda física para alimentos, pero nunca que lo pusieran incluso en la web del supermercado.

*Colabora con 5 euros a Unicef para la ayuda a la infancia en Ucrania *


----------



## kikepm (15 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Un poco de raciocínio entre tanta propaganda. Gracias. La pregunta es ¿qué cojones pasa por el cerebro de los dirigentes rusos? ¿o es simplemente que no tienen capacaidad? Pues en ese caso, no empezar una guerra que no puedes ganar.



Triiiip triiipppppp triiip

Msg Operator #315 Alias MiguelLacano
From Comm Ctrl Center.
Msg Tras la última proyección de sus actividades, consideramos que debe escorarse un 17% hacia el bando ruso, o se detectarán sus acciones por sobrefrenada.
EOF


----------



## NS 4 (15 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Y, en ese "probable" caso, los únicos "iberos" que no traicionaron sus raíces...
> Lo cual llevan mal los absorbidos por las culturas advenedizas...
> ¿Qué tal con las extrapolaciones caprichosas?



Pero y la ilusion de venir remando desde el Volga...o desde la Atlantida cuando esta se hundio...ahhhh??

Realmente las cosmogonias que todos los nacionalismos excluyentes se montan son la mar de sorprendentes...

Y yo que he mamado el conflicto de los balkanes, voy cada año, y tengo amigos montenegrinos, croatas, bosniacos, serbios...albaneses...no dejo de sorprenderme.

Pensar que hubo una epoca en la que ser vizcaino significaba ser español fuera de categoria...

Perdon por el off topic.

Me bajo.


----------



## mazuste (15 Abr 2022)

Los militares rusos serán pacatos, pero no tontos. Rusia sabe exactamente dónde están los puntos
de acceso clandestino a lo largo de las fronteras ucranianas. Pasa que todo lo que quepa en coche
o furgoneta llegará al campo de batalla, pero eso no marcará ninguna diferencia.
Cualquier elemento más grande es, simplemente, destruido una vez entre en Ucrania,tanto si es
transportado por tren o por un camión de EE.UU /OTAN o no.


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

Al matón de la KGB aún le quedan muchos contratiempos que encajar, no querría estar en el lugar de sus colaboradores.


----------



## Azrael_II (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## lasoziedad (15 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Y los de los Pirineos también... la "euskaldunización" hoy sabemos que fue "post-romana"... en la Alta Edad Media. Los vascones preromanos eran indoeuropeos y no hablaban euskera. Es ciencia, lo otro mito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oiga, lea bien o no intente confundir a los foreros, en ese enlace de lo que se habla es del Pais Vasco y sus tribus prerromanas, no de los vascones, por lo tanto, no de los pirineos como usted ha dicho para tratar de decir que el euskera y los vascones son post-romanos.

No confunda al personal.


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

Hoy toca desinformación rusa para desviar la atención del hundimiento de uno de sus "grandes" buques de guerra


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Abr 2022)

Otro vídeo ruso de ataque con drone a unidades ucranianas…








Беспилотник ВС РФ уничтожил колонну техники ВСУ


Минобороны России показало кадры работы расчета беспилотного летательного аппарата. Он вел разведку, обнаружил объект противника и уничтожил его. Речь идет о военной технике ВСУ.




360tv.ru


----------



## Jotagb (15 Abr 2022)

Buques de la OTAN ingresaron al Mar Báltico para ejercicios con países vecinos de la alianza y países socios, informó el Ministerio de Defensa de Estonia.

❗La Flota Báltica de la Federación Rusa mantendrá los ejercicios navales de la OTAN "a punta de pistola" en caso de planes agresivos, dijo el almirante Valuev a RIA Novosti


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> " _en el siglo VI..._" ¡¡Claro que si, salao!! Cuando los romanos ya habían pasado a la historia...
> Esa "historia científica" ¿en qué tebeo la ha descubierto?
> Ya voy entendiendo la derrota de la narrativa española.




"El euskera histórico no aparece en el País Vasco hasta el siglo VI” y la lengua precedente fue indoeuropea, amén del latín (Abaitua Odriozola/Unzueta Portilla, 2011, p. 19)

Abaitua Odriozola, J. Y Unzueta Portilla, M. “Ponderación bibliográfica en historiografía lingüística. El caso de la ‘vasconización tardía’”, en _Oihenart_ 26, 2011, pp. 5-26.

La arqueología (con una abundante epigrafía) y la toponimia han demostrado fehacientemente que Álava tuvo una amplia romanización, “sobre un fondo indoeuropeo”, “con una latinización similar a la de otras áreas de su entorno, con las que desde antiguo hay un continuo” (Ramos Remedios, 2017, _passim_, esp. p. 327). La presencia de gentes euskéricas, que aparecen en el periodo alto-medieval (como pronto a partir del siglo VI), parece haber sido muy minoritaria y de procedencia foránea.

Ramos Remedios, E. “Sobre la lengua romance patrimonial en Álava (siglos V al XI): la aportación de la arqueología”, en _Anuario de Estudios Medievales_ 47/1, 2017, pp. 303-334.

Es en Álava donde se han podido encontrar el mayor número de inscripciones latinas por km2 de toda España (Almagro Gorbea, 2008, p. 82)
Almagro Gorbea, M. _Los orígenes de los vascos._ Madrid: Real Sociedad Vascongada de Amigos del país, 2008.

"La amplia y documentada monografía de Rico, 1997, _passim_, esp. pp. 295-331, con abundantes datos toponímicos, onomásticos, arqueológicos y documentales. Los valles pirenaicos habrían quedado definitivamente incorporados a Roma en tiempos de Octavio Augusto y _Pompaelo_ (Pamplona), ciudad estipendiaria según Plinio, administraría los correspondientes desde el Canal de Berdun (comarca de Jacetania) hasta la costa vasca.
Rico, Ch. _Pyrénées romaines. Essai sur un pays de frontière (IIIe siècle av. J.-C - IVe siècle ap. J.-C.). _Col. Bibliothèque de la Casa de Velázquez 14. Madrid: Casa de Velázquez, 1997.

"De la onomástica y las inscripciones cabe deducir que el elemento indígena que encuentran los romanos a su llegada era de tipo indoeuropeo hispánico (Cipres Torres, 2006, _passim).
Ciprés Torres, M.P. “La onomástica de las inscripciones romanas del País vasco. Estructura del nombre personal y estatuto jurídico”, en Veleia 23, 2006, pp. 85-128._

Se constata, por el contrario, que los habitantes de todas esas áreas a la llegada de las legiones tenían cultura céltica y una lengua indoeuropea, por más “políticamente incorrectas que resulten estas conclusiones” (Andreu Pintado/Pérex Agorreta, 2009, p. 167)
Javier Andreu Pintado (ed), _Los vascones de las fuentes antiguas, en torno a una etnia de la Antigüedad Peninsular_. Col. lecció INSTRUMENTA, 32. Barcelona: Publicacions i edicions de la Universitat de Barcelona, 2009; pp. 23-56.

Le recomiendo los textos de Villar Liébana, García ALonso y Fernando Wulff Alonso.

PERO SOBRE TODO, LE RECOMIENDO SALIR DE LA MATRIX SABINIANA, CON ESE RESABIO RACISTA/SUPREMACISTA QUE APESTA.


----------



## Jotagb (15 Abr 2022)

⚡China continental y Taiwán definitivamente estarán unidos, a pesar de las declaraciones de EE. UU., dijo el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de China


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

Quienes decían ayer que el barquito estaba en Sebastopol? Quienes dijeron ayer que no era un barco de guerra? 

Deseando oír vuestros argumentos. Bueno los de vuestra embajada que os los dictan


----------



## Jotagb (15 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hoy toca desinformación rusa para desviar la atención del hundimiento de uno de sus "grandes" buques de guerra



Trabajas para la sexta?
Te veo una persona imparcial o a lo mejor te falta un hervor


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Trabajas para la sexta?
> Te veo una persona imparcial o a lo mejor te falta un hervor



El que te falta a ti........niñato de mierda....


----------



## Jotagb (15 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El que te falta a ti........niñato de mierda....


----------



## CEMENTITOS (15 Abr 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> El lanzar una bomba nuclear en Ucrania sería , además de una locura, el argumento perfecto para entrar en la Otan no solo para Fin y Swe sino para cualquier pais del Atlántico N, S o cualquier otro océano.



Y por eso no lo harán.
Es que tampoco lo necesitan, pueden arrasarla hasta los cimientos con armamento convencional.
Que a los niños rata del hilo no les entre en la cabeza, y esten todo el dia con sus chorradas de nukes y falta de combustible, es su problema.


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El nivel ESO de algunos comedoritos es francamente flojo. Son encantadores. No desisten en meter la pata una vez detrás de otra. Hasta en el bachillerato franquista se estudiaba que la lengua del norte era prerromana…



LE REMITO A LA CONTESTACIÓN QUE LE DOY AL MAZOTE. Y es sólo un elenco breve. Una cosa en Teleeusko-mitos y otra la ciencia.


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

El ministerio de defensa ruso informa que el Moscú se hundió por la detonación de municiones.
Concretamente de las municiones ucranianas.


----------



## bigmaller (15 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> "El euskera histórico no aparece en el País Vasco hasta el siglo VI” y la lengua precedente fue indoeuropea, amén del latín (Abaitua Odriozola/Unzueta Portilla, 2011, p. 19)
> 
> Abaitua Odriozola, J. Y Unzueta Portilla, M. “Ponderación bibliográfica en historiografía lingüística. El caso de la ‘vasconización tardía’”, en _Oihenart_ 26, 2011, pp. 5-26.
> 
> ...



Off topic y no voy a contestar mas. 

Señor lacano. Deje de mear fuera de tiesto en este hilo. 

Yo le puedo poner otra decena de libros que apuntan a la tesis contraria. 


Vete a "nacionalismos" a hacerte pajas con los proestado español. 

El nacionalismo excluyente es el que Obliga constitucionaente a saber el castellano y no el euskera. Las dos lenguas tan españolas una como la otra. Vete a cagar.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> "El euskera histórico no aparece en el País Vasco hasta el siglo VI” y la lengua precedente fue indoeuropea, amén del latín (Abaitua Odriozola/Unzueta Portilla, 2011, p. 19)
> 
> Abaitua Odriozola, J. Y Unzueta Portilla, M. “Ponderación bibliográfica en historiografía lingüística. El caso de la ‘vasconización tardía’”, en _Oihenart_ 26, 2011, pp. 5-26.
> 
> ...



Los que siempre habeis apestado sois la purria juntista surgida de la época napoleónica y vuestro "vivan las caenas", esa magma taliban fraiuno cuya diabólica misión histórica ha sido exterminar físicamente todo lo que oliese a progreso. Siguiendo esa demoníaca tradición, el ejército de los Nacionales está en estos momentos apoyando a los talibanes cristianos banderistas. ¿Supremacismo? el vuestro con olor a ajo.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> LE RENITO A LA CONTESTACIÓN QUE LE DOY AL MAZOTE. Y es sólo un elenco breve. Una cosa en Teleeuskomitos y otra la ciencia.





https://dialnet.unirioja.es/descarga/articulo/4434781.pdf



Puedo inundarte con centenares de referencias científicas…o mandarte a la nevera por nivel ESO bajo…


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 Abr 2022)

El rejon ese es carne de ignore directo. No perdáis el tiempo.


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

Yo entiendo que EE.UU. quiere que Rusia, sepa que tiene bombarderos listos para entrar en combate con una capacidad de destrucción bastante grande. Bien convencional bien nuclear llegado el caso.
Es como decir, piénsatelo bien que vas a bombardear en Ucrania y como, que como no nos gustes lo que haces igual te llevas una sorpresa desagradable.


----------



## NS 4 (15 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El nivel ESO de algunos comedoritos es francamente flojo. Son encantadores. No desisten en meter la pata una vez detrás de otra. Hasta en el bachillerato franquista se estudiaba que la lengua del norte era prerromana…



Que problema hay en reconocer que el vasco, en cualquiera de sus variantes, sea un vestigio de las lenguas camiticas iberas o como poco prerromanas???
Eran pueblos duros, compartimentados, emparentados...y muy belicosos.

Si quedo un vestigio de aquellas culturas, deberia ser un orgullo y no un motivo de confrontacion.

Habria que preguntarse...quien ha procurado que asi sea??? Y porque???


----------



## Azrael_II (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Malevich (15 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> senior, senator, senil; del latín, senex (viejo), más el sufijo -tor (-dor, agente)
> exit: del latín Exeo, exitus (salida)
> Scholar, school, scholastic; latin schola (escuela)
> Computer: L., Camputare (Calcular)
> ...



Exacto y es que además con la conquista de los Normandos en 1.066 entraron en el inglés miles de latinismos y galicismos, y el francés era el idioma cotidiano entre la aristocracia hasta lo menos el siglo XVI. 
El inglés es un idioma bárbaro y para hablar a los caballos.


----------



## Tierra Azul (15 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hoy toca desinformación rusa para desviar la atención del hundimiento de uno de sus "grandes" buques de guerra



digame ilustre imbécil, reconoce como verdaderas estas fotos? considera ustec desinformacion esto?


----------



## arriondas (15 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Después de los tropiezos rusos de las últimas semanas.



Soooooojaaaaaaaaaa. Madre mía, lo que hay que oir.


----------



## Jotagb (15 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



No entiendo como su partido deja que este de presidente a una persona que debería estar dándole de comer a pájaros. Tal vez era lo mejor que tenían.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Que problema hay en reconocer que el vasco, en cualquiera de sus variantes, sea un vestigio de las lenguas camiticas iberas o como poco prerromanas???
> Eran pueblos duros, compartimentados, emparentados...y muy belicosos.
> 
> Si quedo un vestigio de aquellas culturas, deberia ser un orgullo y no un motivo de confrontacion.
> ...



Es una buena pregunta, el interés de algunos en tirar a muerte sobre un vestigio cultural prerromano.

Me recuerda a eso de tirar estatuas en otros lugares…


----------



## NS 4 (15 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Off topic y no voy a contestar mas.
> 
> Señor lacano. Deje de mear fuera de tiesto en este hilo.
> 
> ...



Yo lo he baneado desde esta mañana...PERMABANNNNN!!!
PESAO DISTORSIONADORRRRR


----------



## lasoziedad (15 Abr 2022)

*Banco de Rusia recomienda a bancos y empresas no repartir dividendos en 2022*

El Banco Central de Rusia (BCR) ha recomendado este viernes a los bancos y a las empresas no financieras a *no repartir dividendos* en 2022, pese a haber permitido a las instituciones financieras el incumplimiento de los requisitos de capital debido al *impacto de las sanciones* occidentales en la economía del país. "En vista de la *difícil situación económica*, el Banco de Rusia recomienda negarse a pagar dividendos en 2022 a los bancos (...), así como a las instituciones financieras no crediticias", indicó en un comunicado, en el que anunció nuevas medidas para apoyar al sector financiero.


----------



## Boba Fet II (15 Abr 2022)

12.07.
*Rusia amenaza a EEUU: o deja de armar a Ucrania o "habrá consecuencias impredecibles"*
*Rusia* ha amenazado a Estados Unidos con que habrá "consecuencias impredecibles" si Washington sigue armando a *Ucrania*, informa _The Washington Post_.
"Hacemos un llamado a Estados Unidos y sus aliados para que detengan la militarización irresponsable de Ucrania, que implica consecuencias impredecibles para la seguridad regional e internacional", dijo el Post citando a *Rusia* en una nota diplomática a Estados Unidos.


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

El hundimiento del Moskva creo que es el clavo en el ataúd de la invasión a Odessa.

Cerrado el frente norte y la toma de la costa del Mar Negro, a los rusos solo les queda la ofensiva en Mariupol. En cuanto caiga la ciudad, tiene pinta de que acaba la invasión.


----------



## Hal8995 (15 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ya, como en Siria…no me diga más. Que por cierto sigue…
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Y que cojones tendrá que ver lo que yo he dicho de cortar las cadenas de suministro con acciones de comando o guerrilleras que 4 aldeanos en Siria detengan a 4 Hummer al pasar por su aldea.


----------



## lasoziedad (15 Abr 2022)

*Macedonia del Norte expulsa a seis diplomáticos rusos*

El Gobierno de Macedonia del Norte ha informado este viernes de su decisión de *expulsar a seis diplomáticos *rusos por realizar* actividades "contrarias" *a la *Convención de Viena*, en el marco de expulsiones de personal ruso de las embajadas de varios países europeos. Según el Ministerio de Exteriores macedonio, el embajador ruso en el país, Sergei Baznikin, ha sido citado a las instalaciones de la cartera, donde se le ha entregado una *nota diplomática* en la que señalan a los seis diplomáticos en cuestión *persona 'non grata'*. "Según la información recibida por las autoridades competentes, estas personas estaban realizando actividades contrarias a la Convención de Viena sobre Relaciones Diplomáticas", ha trasladado el Ministerio de Exteriores, que ha dado un *plazo de cinco días *a estos diplomáticos para que abandonen el país.


----------



## Malevich (15 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Estimo tu apunte y te comento. La costa del mar de Azov en 45 días... Lugans... ¿Valen en verdad la que se ha montado? ¿En serio? La armada ucra estaba al nivel de la marroquí, o peor. NO fue destruida, simplemente no existía. Lo del combustible, hasta donde yo llego, no se nota. Los depósitos militares no están a la vista, los carros ucros y vehículos continuan rulando, amén de que tampoco necesitan tanta movilidad como los rusos, ellos están a la defensiva no en ofensiva. Tal vez llegue a tener algún efecto con el tiempo, pero permítame que lo dude, al menos en forma decisiva. Y respecto a la aviación... que todavía estén derribando aviones ucros no puede significar más que absoluta incapacidad para anular sus bases... Y el que la aviación rusa ni esté ni se la espere... eso significa algo mucho peor, y es que no hay dominio de aire. No, yo no veo ninguna buena noticia. Por desgracia.



Los ataques anoche, ¿fueron sólo con misiles? 
Está claro que los rusos evitan arriesgar su aviación hasta el momento. 
Respecto al crucero, era de 1979. Ignoro su valor militar pero, si no era utilizado como lanzamisiles, veo que su valor es más sentimental y moral, además de las pérdidas humanas que haya podido haber.


----------



## lasoziedad (15 Abr 2022)

*Italia afirma que no puede verificar si existe un genocidio en Ucrania*

El Ministro de Exteriores italiano, Luigi di Maio, afirmó que "*Italia no tiene los elementos para verificar *si se está produciendo un genocidio en Ucrania", aunque añadió que "las *atrocidades*" cometidas por el Ejercito ruso "*están bajo nuestros ojos*, como la muerte de niños y la muerte de civiles". Así respondió el jefe de la diplomacia italiana a la pregunta sobre si se está perpetrando un genocidio en Ucrania* como dijo el presidente estadounidense, Joe Biden*, una afirmación no compartida, por ejemplo, por el jefe de Estado francés, Emmanuel Macron. En una entrevista en la emisora pública Radio Rai1, Di Maio agregó que "a través de la *Unión Europea proporcionaremos todas las pruebas a nuestro alcance* para verificar si ha habido crímenes de guerra en Ucrania, verificar a todos los responsables".


----------



## Peineto (15 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Acabo de entrar en su perfil, no escribe nada desde 2019 en siria, desconozco si se puede ver su ultima conexion. Igual tiene otra cuenta, pero no lo sé.



Tranquiloos que está bien.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Abr 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Y que cojones tendrá que ver lo que yo he dicho de cortar las cadenas de suministro con acciones de comando o guerrilleras que 4 aldeanos en Siria detengan a 4 Hummer al pasar por su aldea.



Vaya, que no te enteras...








Militares rusos entregan ayuda humanitaria a familias necesitadas en Latakia/Siria - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Latakia, 12 abr (SANA) El Centro de Coordinación Ruso con sede en la base de Hemeimim, distribuyó




sana.sy





Les pueden tirar piedras por estar detrás los rusos en los controles…en otro caso simplemente los matarían los yankees…quienes graban suelen ser los soldados rusos…

Como troll de la OTAN podías estar un poco mejor preparado…ya contratan a cualquiera…


----------



## arriondas (15 Abr 2022)

Menuda cucaracha el Zelensky. Como se nota que es un teleñeco de los anglos, y además mala persona.


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> digame ilustre imbécil, reconoce como verdaderas estas fotos? considera ustec desinformacion esto?



¡Cómeme tó er cipote, merdellón!


----------



## Azrael_II (15 Abr 2022)

Boba Fet II dijo:


> 12.07.
> *Rusia amenaza a EEUU: o deja de armar a Ucrania o "habrá consecuencias impredecibles"*
> *Rusia* ha amenazado a Estados Unidos con que habrá "consecuencias impredecibles" si Washington sigue armando a *Ucrania*, informa _The Washington Post_.
> "Hacemos un llamado a Estados Unidos y sus aliados para que detengan la militarización irresponsable de Ucrania, que implica consecuencias impredecibles para la seguridad regional e internacional", dijo el Post citando a *Rusia* en una nota diplomática a Estados Unidos.



Demasiado tarde, RUSIA ha perdido la iniciativa. Debe dar un golpe de efecto.

Por cierto, alguien me explica como EEUU y otros países Otanicos tiran cientos de miles de misiles /bombas a los países que atacan? Por mucho que leo la capacidad que tienen los barcos, incluidos portaaviones no es suficiente, hablamos de cantidades bestiales, como en Vietnam o Irak.

Que tipo de barcos suministran a los portaaviones y otras plataformas? Cuantos viajes dan casa mes?


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Off topic y no voy a contestar mas.
> 
> Señor lacano. Deje de mear fuera de tiesto en este hilo.
> 
> ...



Solo contesto a las sandeces y falsedades que dicen. La historia es historia. El nacionalismo es otra cosa. Y eso, nacionalismo sabiniano rancio, es lo que destilan sus mensajes, el de usted y los otros, que se ve dónde les duele. El euskera es español, por supuesto, pero no una lengua preromana en Hispania. Y decir eso es ciencia histórica, no un insulto a nadie. Solo es insulto para un fanático inmerso en la película de don Sabino Arana, que por desgracia aún está fuerte en esta desgraciada nación, sobre todo las embrutecidas y nazificadas vascongadas. En situación no muy distante de Ucrania en cuanto a persecución de lo que no sea "nacional", por cierto. Como se puede ver, por desgracia, en sus airados mensajes. Esperemos que no llegue el día que su tierra sea Ucrania y el resto de España, Rusia. Porque yo no lo descarto. Aunque al yanqui de momento no le interesa esto, porque estamos genuflexos. 

Y final, usted caga y mea donde quiere. Yo hago lo mismo. Así que siga cagando y meando tranquilo, dejando a los demás que hagan lo mismo.


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

La UE avanza lentamente hacia un boicot al petróleo ruso. Es probable que se introduzca gradualmente para permitir ajustes. No es perfecto, pero mejor que nada, supongo.


----------



## Honkler (15 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Suspender pagos es algo bastante común, y todos los grandes han hecho suspensión de pagos. Eso sí, los anglo-holandeses, piratas y ladrones, han solido estar detrás (y aún hoy están, con la propia Rusia de ejemplo sangrante) detrás de algunos (la mayoría) de esas supensiones...
> Y que tendrá que ver el jardín con las raspas del culo, jombre.
> 
> * Francia ha suspendido pagos 9 veces, EEUU y Rusia 5 veces... y los yanquis tienen apenas 200 años de existencia...



Si no has suspendido pagos unas cuantas veces, no eres nada. Ya sean naciones o particulares


----------



## Malevich (15 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Macedonia del Norte expulsa a seis diplomáticos rusos*
> 
> El Gobierno de Macedonia del Norte ha informado este viernes de su decisión de *expulsar a seis diplomáticos *rusos por realizar* actividades "contrarias" *a la *Convención de Viena*, en el marco de expulsiones de personal ruso de las embajadas de varios países europeos. Según el Ministerio de Exteriores macedonio, el embajador ruso en el país, Sergei Baznikin, ha sido citado a las instalaciones de la cartera, donde se le ha entregado una *nota diplomática* en la que señalan a los seis diplomáticos en cuestión *persona 'non grata'*. "Según la información recibida por las autoridades competentes, estas personas estaban realizando actividades contrarias a la Convención de Viena sobre Relaciones Diplomáticas", ha trasladado el Ministerio de Exteriores, que ha dado un *plazo de cinco días *a estos diplomáticos para que abandonen el país.



Menudos payasos el paisito inventado por Tito de nombre usurpado a Grecia y de lengua usurpada a Bulgaria. 
Tienen un problemón con los albaneses ya el 20% de la población y subiendo. Cuando les monten un Kosovo a llorar, y no dudéis que si se vuelve a liar en los Balcanes será allí.


----------



## Julc (15 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> El rejon ese es carne de ignore directo. No perdáis el tiempo.



Pero si es de un infantilismo que inspira ternura.


----------



## mazuste (15 Abr 2022)

Rusia ya está avisando a EEUU sobre el suministro bélico:

"Muchos de nosotros en Occidente teníamos la suposición de que podíamos suministrar a Ucrania
sin restricciones sin incurrir en riesgo significativo de represalia por parte de Rusia. Creo que los rusos
quieren dejar claro que eso no es cierto",
George Beebe, ex director de análisis de Rusia en la CIA.

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## bigmaller (15 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Solo contesto a las sandeces y falsedades que dicen. La historia es historia. El nacionalismo es otra cosa. Y eso, nacionalismo sabiniano rancio, es lo que destilan sus mensajes, el de usted y los otros, que se ve dónde les duele. El euskera es español, por supuesto, pero no una lengua preromana en Hispania. Y decir eso es ciencia histórica, no un insulto a nadie. Solo es insulto para un fanático inmerso en la película de don Sabino Arana, que por desgracia aún está fuerte en esta desgraciada nación, sobre todo las embrutecidas y nazificadas vascongadas. En situación no muy distante de Ucrania en cuanto a persecución de lo que no sea "nacional", por cierto. Como se puede ver, por desgracia, en sus airados mensajes. Esperemos que no llegue el día que su tierra sea Ucrania y el resto de España, Rusia. Porque yo no lo descarto. Aunque al yanqui de momento no le interesa esto, porque estamos genuflexos.
> 
> Y final, usted caga y mea donde quiere. Yo hago lo mismo. Así que siga cagando y meando tranquilo, dejando a los demás que hagan lo mismo.



La historia es la mayor mentira jamas contada.

Es el relato del ganador.

Yo cago y meo donde no molesto ni ensucio. Y usted deberia de hacer lo mismo.

El euskera no es español. Porque tambien es frances. Ya basta de subnormalidades.


----------



## delhierro (15 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿Sería usted capaz de mostrar que algún avión aterrizando en Kiev los últimos 50 días?



La otan salio corriendo del mar negro y de Ucrania. Los suministros los dejan en la frontera, desde ahí los riesgos para los de Kiev.

-----

Lo del crucero, más que acierto de nadie cagada épica de los rusos. Si ha sido un sabotaje o accidente por no evitarlo. Y por la distancia le pueden haber dado los ocranianos. Acercarlo a una costa hostil era absurdo. Era un barco para hacer frente a la OTAN en el mediterraneo ( misión suicida que rusia no es la URSS ) pero tenia su función aunque fuera antiguo. No se puede hacer la guerra con florres, ni menospreciar a los enemigos.


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los que siempre habeis apestado sois la purria juntista surgida de la época napoleónica y vuestro "vivan las caenas", esa magma taliban fraiuno cuya diabólica misión histórica ha sido exterminar físicamente todo lo que oliese a progreso. Siguiendo esa demoníaca tradición, el ejército de los Nacionales está en estos momentos apoyando a los talibanes cristianos banderistas. ¿Supremacismo? el vuestro con olor a ajo.



El amigo chino nunca falla. Un saludo afectuoso desde desde Móstoles, con Daoiz y Velarde al lado.


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

El hundimiento del barquito va a provocar que rueden cabezas, mala noche ha pasado alguno, Putin incluido, algunos creen que es una pequeña victoria, pero eso no lo esperaban y además los Americanos les van a dar más sorpresas, les va a doler la invasión y mantenerla más.


----------



## John Nash (15 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Rusia ya está avisando a EEUU sobre el suministro bélico:
> 
> "Muchos de nosotros en Occidente teníamos la suposición de que podíamos suministrar a Ucrania
> sin restricciones sin incurrir en riesgo significativo de represalia por parte de Rusia. Creo que los rusos
> ...



USA sabe que los primeros paises en ser atacados serán los europedos. No entiendo este nihilismo ambiente. No quedará títere con cabeza y nunca mejor dicho.


----------



## arriondas (15 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Los ataques anoche, ¿fueron sólo con misiles?
> Está claro que los rusos evitan arriesgar su aviación hasta el momento.
> Respecto al crucero, era de 1979. Ignoro su valor militar pero, si no era utilizado como lanzamisiles, veo que su valor es más sentimental y moral, además de las pérdidas humanas que haya podido haber.



No exponen en demasía a su aviación; es más, creo que están utilizando pocos aparatos. Las lecciones de Yugoslavia, una vez más. Dicen las malas lenguas que la OTAN perdió 61 aviones en aquella operación... Aunque los serbios tenían una mejor defensa antiaérea que los ucros, la OTAN a duras penas podía decir que tenía el control total del espacio aéreo yugoslavo. En Ucrania, los rusos sí tienen un mayor control, los manpad no tienen tanto techo operativo.


----------



## El-Mano (15 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



Podría ser que antes hubiera otra persona a su lado, se queda todo loco buscándola... aunque tieme pinta que este esta ya como el bush y su baile en el funeral de varios policias.


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

Tenemos los peores gobiernos y gobernantes de la historia en todos los países a la vez. Me parece que todos y todas quieren pasar como hitos históricos, ¡y lo van a conseguir! 

Pero van a ser hitos de destrucción, no de admiración.


----------



## LIRDISM (15 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> A ver si china está en el ajo. Allá ellos en unos años se cargarán su país
> 
> La academia de ciencias china rompe con la rusa
> 
> ...



En las elecciones de Trump se vio el pastel, casi todos los políticos americanos, incluido republicanos al servicio de China, Silicon Valley a sus pies y los jefes de Facebook y Twiter aparecen en una comisión de investigación en el Senado, por filtrar imágenes de China prepararas sobre el covid. Se está viendo que EEUU se humilla en Afganistán ante los talibanes para dejárselo a China, además crean inflación artificial en el mundo imprimiendo dólares como nunca con la excusa de la falsa pandemia y crear inflación, sabiendo como está el mundo de deudas y Europa sin recursos energéticos es una bomba a la economía que va a provocar terribles conflictos. La agenda 2030 , EEUU tiene que dejar de ser la primera potencia por China y sus políticos untados por los chinos, lo están cumpliendo. EEUU se debilita en el mundo pero al mismo tiempo se fortalece ante Europa , donde tiene muchos politicos comprados al mismo tiempo, destruyéndola y China observa el espectáculo.


----------



## Tierra Azul (15 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> ¡Cómeme tó er cipote, merdellón!



Como duele eeh joputa de los cojones? el cipote se lo comes al jagger que la burrita pasa de el, sera que no la tiene tan grande como mi mario....ve a buscarlo te espera lefa otanica 
mira que bien sale tu amado lider zopensky, con el culo al aire y todo le vas a dar un besito en el culete?


o prefieres ver esto?


o esto?


O mas especificamente sobre los nazis?


Mejor ve a comer el cipote a tus amiguitos que parece que se han quedado sin dorritos, corre hijo puta, digooo tontin!


----------



## frangelico (15 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Italia afirma que no puede verificar si existe un genocidio en Ucrania*
> 
> El Ministro de Exteriores italiano, Luigi di Maio, afirmó que "*Italia no tiene los elementos para verificar *si se está produciendo un genocidio en Ucrania", aunque añadió que "las *atrocidades*" cometidas por el Ejercito ruso "*están bajo nuestros ojos*, como la muerte de niños y la muerte de civiles". Así respondió el jefe de la diplomacia italiana a la pregunta sobre si se está perpetrando un genocidio en Ucrania* como dijo el presidente estadounidense, Joe Biden*, una afirmación no compartida, por ejemplo, por el jefe de Estado francés, Emmanuel Macron. En una entrevista en la emisora pública Radio Rai1, Di Maio agregó que "a través de la *Unión Europea proporcionaremos todas las pruebas a nuestro alcance* para verificar si ha habido crímenes de guerra en Ucrania, verificar a todos los responsables".



Es grave el abuso del temrino, al final todo van a ser genocidios excepto los de verdad como el de USA en Filipinas o els e Turquía en Armenia. Es una cosa muy seria y la prostituyen. Cómo va a haber un genocidio sin haber una raza o colectividad identificable que es masacrada de modo indiscriminado ? La propia ONU da cifras de muertes que están por debajo de las de muchas guerras recientes e incluso, ajustando por población y medios ofensivos disponibles ,son inferiores a las de ETA (es el nacionalismo vasco una banda de genocidas ? Esto nadie se ha atrevido a decirlo pero en proporción a sus efectivos han matado más que la mayoría de guerras recientes)


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> https://dialnet.unirioja.es/descarga/articulo/4434781.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Puedo inundarte con centenares de referencias científicas…o mandarte a la nevera por nivel ESO bajo…



Ese artículo no desmiente nada de la realidad de una euskarización tardía. En absoluto. De hecho, las teorías actuales hablan de la conexión caucásica con la posibilidad de que los primeros euskaldunes llegaran con los alanos. Hipótesis que por cierto apunta tener muchos visos de ser correcta. Y no, amigo, no tiene usted artículos científicos para rebatir lo que dicen los estudios que he puesto (solo un puñado). Y aquí termino este asunto, que veo les ha jodido en la línea de flotación (y no me gusta este dicho hoy precisamente).


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

La respuesta por parte de EE.UU. debe ser similar e inmediata: "O Rusia deja de atacar y abandona Ucrania, o habrá consecuencias impredecibles." La misma amenaza. Ni miedo ni prepotencia.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Ese artículo no desmiente nada de la realidad de una euskarización tardía. En absoluto. De hecho, las teorías actuales hablan de la conexión caucásica con la posibilidad de que los primeros euskaldunes llegaran con los alanos. Hipótesis que por cierto apunta tener muchos visos de ser correcta. Y no, amigo, no tiene usted artículos científicos para rebatir lo que dicen los estudios que he puesto (solo un puñado). Y aquí termino este asunto, que veo les ha jodido en la línea de flotación (y no me gusta este dicho hoy precisamente).



A la nevera pesado…no te has leído ni una docena de las referencias científicas que están al final…haber estudiado en un bachillerato franquista…


----------



## CEMENTITOS (15 Abr 2022)

Se ha preguntado porqué Rusia no ejecuta acciones militares contra infraestructuras civiles (agua, luz, gas), con el objetivo de que la población ucraniana se rebele internamente contra Farlopensky. 
Tambien se ha preguntado que interés tiene Rusia en alargar el conflicto, cuando podría arrasar los centros de mando en Kiev.
La respuesta a ambas preguntas es la misma:
Son los europeos (y no ellos) los que se van a rebelar contra sus dirigentes. Sois vosotros los que estais soportando inflaciones del 10% cobrando lo mismo que hace 5 años. Sois vosotros los que medís el depósito del coche. Sois vosotros los emponzoñados con suero experimental. Sois vosotros los que pagais la fiesta de USA.

A Rusia le interesa ir despacio, sin prisa.
Los europeos se rendirán antes.
Solo hay que ver a LePen disputando la carrera por el Eliseo, a Vox como segunda fuerza, etc.
El plan ruso es mejor que el plan europeo. El plan americano es mejor que el plan europeo. Aqui los unicos gilipollas son los europeos, TODO el planeta lleva riéndose de ellos 3 años.


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Mejor ve a comer el cipote a tus amiguitos que parece que se han quedado sin dorritos, corre hijo puta, digooo tontin!



Bueno, hablando de gilipollas creo que te llevas el primer premio,ala majete a curarte las almorranas que te están afectando la salud....rata de cloaca...HDLGP


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Se ha preguntado porqué Rusia no ejecuta acciones militares contra infraestructuras civiles (agua, luz, gas), con el objetivo de que la población ucraniana se rebele internamente contra Farlopensky.
> Tambien se ha preguntado que interés tiene Rusia en alargar el conflicto, cuando podría arrasar los centros de mando en Kiev.
> La respuesta a ambas preguntas es la misma:
> Son los europeos (y no ellos) los que se van a rebelar contra sus dirigentes. Sois vosotros los que estais soportando inflaciones del 10% cobrando lo mismo que hace 5 años. Sois vosotros los que medís el depósito del coche. Sois vosotros los emponzoñados con suero experimental. Sois vosotros los que pagais la fiesta de USA.
> ...



Como en Siria efectivamente. A los europeos si les interesa un desenlace rápido, pero a Putin no, como hemos visto en Siria. Piensa distinto.

Doctrina Gerasimov…que algunos no se han leído en profundidad.


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Los ataques anoche, ¿fueron sólo con misiles?
> Está claro que los rusos evitan arriesgar su aviación hasta el momento.
> Respecto al crucero, era de 1979. Ignoro su valor militar pero, si no era utilizado como lanzamisiles, veo que su valor es más sentimental y moral, además de las pérdidas humanas que haya podido haber.



Hasta donde yo llego, los ataques son exclusivamente con misiles. Con eso no machacas a un ejército, pero podrías machacar las infraestructuras, sobre todo civiles y obligar ahincar la rodilla al país enemigo. Corríjame si me equivoco


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (15 Abr 2022)

Parece que a consecuencia del hundimiento del Moskva serán actualizados los tres cruceros pesados clase Kirov que estaban dados de baja, concretamente 2 + el que ya estaba siendo actualizado.


----------



## quinciri (15 Abr 2022)

El rejon ese es carne de ignore directo. No perdáis el tiempo. 



Julc dijo:


> Pero si es de un infantilismo que inspira ternura.



Lo cual no no obsta a meterlo en el ignore, y para cualquiera que valore su tiempo.

Lo contrario no es mas que autocrueldad o masoquismo, y falta de minimo autorrespeto.


----------



## delhierro (15 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Rusia ya está avisando a EEUU sobre el suministro bélico:
> 
> "Muchos de nosotros en Occidente teníamos la suposición de que podíamos suministrar a Ucrania
> sin restricciones sin incurrir en riesgo significativo de represalia por parte de Rusia. Creo que los rusos
> ...



No tiene sentido avisar de nada. Das fecha y hora, por cada suministro vuelas un puente sobre el Dnieper. La hora de hablar esta más que pasada.

Si solo piensan luchar por las republicas o por el este, tienen facil que los suministros no lleguen. Pero claro, mientras siga fluyendo el gas me da que no habra más que media presión.


----------



## Julc (15 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Italia afirma que no puede verificar si existe un genocidio en Ucrania*
> 
> El Ministro de Exteriores italiano, Luigi di Maio, afirmó que "*Italia no tiene los elementos para verificar *si se está produciendo un genocidio en Ucrania", aunque añadió que "las *atrocidades*" cometidas por el Ejercito ruso "*están bajo nuestros ojos*, como la muerte de niños y la muerte de civiles". Así respondió el jefe de la diplomacia italiana a la pregunta sobre si se está perpetrando un genocidio en Ucrania* como dijo el presidente estadounidense, Joe Biden*, una afirmación no compartida, por ejemplo, por el jefe de Estado francés, Emmanuel Macron. En una entrevista en la emisora pública Radio Rai1, Di Maio agregó que "a través de la *Unión Europea proporcionaremos todas las pruebas a nuestro alcance* para verificar si ha habido crímenes de guerra en Ucrania, verificar a todos los responsables".



Es que al final, difuminan el significado de las palabras hasta hacerlas desaparecer.
Una matanza no es una masacre ni una masacre es un genocidio ni un genocidio es un holocausto.


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

El hijoPutin empieza a parecerse a Sadam cuando decía que si los americanos atacaban sería la madre de todas la batallas , luego, costó meses encontrarlo de lo escondido que estaba.


----------



## mazuste (15 Abr 2022)

Si. tienen una "visión" muy selectiva y una intención bien ladina.
Saben que si entran en esa temática acabarán enjaulados en ella.


----------



## capitán almeida (15 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Bueno, hablando de gilipollas creo que te llevas el primer premio,ala majete a curarte las almorranas que te están afectando la salud....rata de cloaca...HDLGP



Que cuides ese lenguaje leñe que cuca no te lo admite.
La leche con estos de las nuevas generaciones peperas adolecen de vulgaridad a la par que de estulticia.


----------



## Tierra Azul (15 Abr 2022)

Ahi teneis a un aburguesado que ha perjudicado a la clase trabajadora, un trostkista, falso izquierdista, otro titere del sistema anglosionista , imperialista y capitalista...Resumiendo, con sus elogios a zopensky queda claro que nunca ha sido izquierdista, es un puto nazi encubierto como Pedrito el wapisimo mandando armas a un pais cuyos gobernantes han nazificado el pais llevandolo a la miseria y destruccion socio-económica y que no respetan ni a sus muertos. 

Es el exlider de los liloides, Pablito Iglesias, no confundan el rojo con el morado son colores distintos. Me cago en todos los nazis de mierda.


----------



## delhierro (15 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Hasta donde yo llego, los ataques son exclusivamente con misiles. Con eso no machacas a un ejército, pero podrías machacar las infraestructuras, sobre todo civiles y obligar ahincar la rodilla al país enemigo. Corríjame si me equivoco



Los sovieticos tenia aviación tactica , aviación naval y aviación, no se si los rusos mantienen esto. La tactica creo haber leido que dependia de los mandos del ejercito del frente. Se ven video de Su-25 y de Ka-52 etc... pero atacando raso. No se han visto u oido de bombaderos, algun caza-bombardero los primeros dias. Vamos que ataca la aviación tactica, pero nada de bombardeos masivos, o de alfombra como hacen los yanquis.


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No tiene sentido avisar de nada. Das fecha y hora, por cada suministro vuelas un puente sobre el Dnieper. La hora de hablar esta más que pasada.
> 
> Si solo piensan luchar por las republicas o por el este, tienen facil que los suministros no lleguen. Pero claro, mientras siga fluyendo el gas me da que no habra más que media presión.



Entre tanto, guerra de posiciones... El 24 de febrero lo hubiera considerado propaganda ucronazi.


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Es que al final, difuminan el significado de las palabras hasta hacerlas desaparecer.
> Una matanza no es una masacre ni una masacre es un genocidio ni un genocidio es un holocausto.



El lenguaje es un campo de batalla, y no menor.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (15 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



Y nos quejábamos del coletas.
Madre mia que ridiculo.


----------



## Tierra Azul (15 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Bueno, hablando de gilipollas creo que te llevas el primer premio,ala majete a curarte las almorranas que te están afectando la salud....rata de cloaca...HDLGP





Spoiler: lol



No se olvide de esto, se le ve escocio


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Que cuides ese lenguaje leñe que cuca no te lo admite.
> La leche con estos de las nuevas generaciones peperas adolecen de vulgaridad a la par que de estulticia.



Tú a seguir mamando del de siempre....cabo chusquero


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Parece que a consecuencia del hundimiento del Moskva serán actualizados los tres cruceros pesados clase Kirov que estaban dados de baja, concretamente 2 + el que ya estaba siendo actualizado.



Y ademas no vendria mal una agrupación hunter killer para cazar a los submarinos otánicos que pupularan por allí.


----------



## Julc (15 Abr 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> El rejon ese es carne de ignore directo. No perdáis el tiempo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Venga, que todos nos hemos reído con chiquito de la calzada.
No seamos extremistas.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (15 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Ahi teneis a un aburguesado que ha perjudicado a la clase trabajadora, un trostkista, falso izquierdista, otro titere del sistema anglosionista , imperialista y capitalista...Resumiendo, con sus elogios a zopensky queda claro que nunca ha sido izquierdista, es un puto nazi encubierto como Pedrito el wapisimo mandando armas a un pais cuyos gobernantes han nazificado el pais llevandolo a la miseria y destruccion socio-económica y que no respetan ni a sus muertos.
> 
> Es el exlider de los liloides, Pablito Iglesias, no confundan el rojo con el morado son colores distintos. Me cago en todos los nazis de mierda.



Pablo Iglesias = Isidoro 2.0

Al menos Errejón no negó nunca ser un come pollas descendiente de la PSOE.


----------



## capitán almeida (15 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Tú a seguir mamando del de siempre....cabo chusquero



Que soez, seguro que en Génova 13 esas garrulerías te las evitas so pena de confesión


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

A ver. Lo fundamental es que la invasión rusa, y la guerra en la que se está metiendo Europa, acabe. Esta guerra se podría haber evitados con diplomáticos trabajando bien desde un principio. Estoy convencido. 

Pero había muchos intereses y egos por medio que cegaron y cerraron las posibilidades de acuerdos "amistosos".


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Expected (15 Abr 2022)

PARA CUANDO LEPEN Presidenta de Francia?
Este verano se avecinan curvas. El anterior, la gente tiró de los ahorros de la Pandemia. Pero ahora, sin ahorros, sin expectativas y con inflación de 2 dígitos y posibles subidas de tipos de interés....junto con el paro que se avecina....Eso si, que no hayamos encarcelado a Puchi y al resto de sus amigos por colaboracionistas rusos cuando ahora era el mejor momento...manda narices. Mira que calladitos están.


----------



## ccartech (15 Abr 2022)

*Oficial retirado de la inteligencia militar suiza: '¿Es posible saber realmente lo que ha estado y está pasando en Ucrania?'*

Jacques Baud
The Unz Review
sábado, 02 de abril de 2022 16:26 UTC



El líder estatal ucraniano, Vladimir Zelensky, y el presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin.
_[...] Hace poco me encontré con quizás el __relato__ más claro y razonable de lo que ha estado sucediendo en Ucrania. Su importancia se debe al hecho de que su autor, Jacques Baud, un coronel retirado del servicio de inteligencia suizo, fue un destacado participante en las operaciones de entrenamiento de la OTAN en Ucrania. A lo largo de los años, también tuvo amplios tratos con sus homólogos rusos. Su largo ensayo apareció por primera vez (en francés) en el respetado __Centre Français de Recherche sur le Renseignement__ . Una traducción literal apareció en __The Postil_ _(1 de abril de 2022). Volví al francés original y edité un poco el artículo y lo traduje, espero, en un inglés más idiomático. No creo que al editarlo haya dañado el fascinante relato de Baud. Porque en un sentido real, lo que ha hecho es "dejar que el gato salga de la bolsa". _— Boyd D. Cathay

******​
La situación militar en Ucrania

por Jacques Baud

Marzo de 2022

_*Primera parte: El camino a la guerra*_

Durante años, desde Malí hasta Afganistán, he trabajado por la paz y arriesgado mi vida por ella. No se trata, pues, de justificar la guerra, sino de comprender qué nos llevó a ella.

Tratemos de examinar las raíces del conflicto ucraniano. Comienza con aquellos que durante los últimos ocho años han estado hablando de "separatistas" o "independientes" de Donbass. Este es un nombre inapropiado. Los referéndums realizados por las dos autoproclamadas Repúblicas de Donetsk y Lugansk en mayo de 2014 *no* fueron referéndums de "independencia" (независимость), como han afirmado algunos periodistas sin escrúpulos , sinoreferendos de "autodeterminación" o "autonomía" (самостоятельность) *. El calificativo "pro-ruso" sugiere que Rusia fue parte del conflicto, lo cual no fue el caso,* y el término "hablantes de ruso" habría sido más honesto. Además, *estos referéndums se llevaron a cabo en contra del consejo de Vladimir Putin* .

De hecho, *estas Repúblicas no buscaban separarse de Ucrania, sino tener un estatus de autonomía,*garantizándoles el uso del idioma ruso como idioma oficial, porque el primer acto legislativo del nuevo gobierno resultante del derrocamiento del presidente [elegido democráticamente] Yanukovych patrocinado por Estados Unidos fue la abolición, el 23 de febrero de 2014, de la ley Kivalov-Kolesnichenko de 2012 que hizo del ruso un idioma oficial en Ucrania. Un poco como si los golpistas alemanes decidieran que el francés y el italiano dejarían de ser idiomas oficiales en Suiza.

Esta decisión causó una tormenta en la población de habla rusa. El resultado fue una feroz represión contra las regiones de habla rusa (Odessa, Dnepropetrovsk, Kharkov, Lugansk y Donetsk) que se llevó a cabo a partir de febrero de 2014 y condujo a una militarización de la situación y a algunas masacres horribles de la población rusa (en Odessa y Mariupol, el más notable).

En esta etapa, demasiado rígido y absorto en un enfoque doctrinario de las operaciones, el estado mayor ucraniano sometió al enemigo pero sin lograr realmente prevalecer. La guerra de los autonomistas consistió en operaciones de gran movilidad realizadas con medios ligeros. Con un enfoque más flexible y menos doctrinario, los rebeldes pudieron explotar la inercia de las fuerzas ucranianas para "atraparlos" repetidamente.

En 2014, cuando estaba en la OTAN, era responsable de la lucha contra la proliferación de armas pequeñas y estábamos tratando de detectar las entregas de armas rusas a los rebeldes, para ver si Moscú estaba involucrado. La información que recibimos provino casi en su totalidad de los servicios de inteligencia polacos y no "encajó" con la información proveniente de la OSCE [Organización para la Seguridad y la Cooperación en Europa], y a pesar de las acusaciones bastante crudas, no *hubo entregas de armas y equipo militar de Rusia.*

Los rebeldes estaban armados *gracias a la deserción de las unidades ucranianas de habla rusa.*que se pasó al bando rebelde. Mientras continuaban los fracasos ucranianos, los batallones de tanques, artillería y antiaéreos engrosaron las filas de los autonomistas. Esto es lo que empujó a los ucranianos a comprometerse con los Acuerdos de Minsk.


*Comentario:* Eso es asombroso. Incluso asumimos que estaban obteniendo al menos _algunas_ armas rusas. Después de todo, los medios occidentales insistieron en 'la invasión rusa de Ucrania' desde el primer día de la 'operación antiterrorista' de Kiev en el Donbass. Simplemente demuestra que, si realmente quieres la libertad, tienes que luchar por ella, y por tu cuenta en su mayor parte...

Pero justo después de firmar los Acuerdos de Minsk 1, el presidente ucraniano, Petro Poroshenko, lanzó una "operación antiterrorista" masiva (ATO/Антитерористична операція) contra el Donbass. Mal asesorados por los oficiales de la OTAN, los ucranianos sufrieron una aplastante derrota en Debaltsevo, lo que los obligó a participar en los Acuerdos de Minsk 2.

Es fundamental recordar aquí que los Acuerdos de Minsk 1 (septiembre de 2014) y Minsk 2 (febrero de 2015) *no* preveían la separación o independencia de las Repúblicas, *sino su autonomía en el marco de Ucrania. *Aquellos que hayan leído los Acuerdos (son muy pocos los que realmente lo han hecho) notarán que*está escrito que el estatus de las Repúblicas debía ser negociado entre Kiev y los representantes de las Repúblicas, para una solución interna dentro de Ucrania.

Por eso, desde 2014, Rusia ha exigido sistemáticamente la implementación de los Acuerdos de Minsk mientras se niega a ser parte de las negociaciones,* porque se trata de un asunto interno de Ucrania. Por otro lado, Occidente, liderado por Francia, intentó sistemáticamente reemplazar los Acuerdos de Minsk con el "formato de Normandía", que puso cara a cara a rusos y ucranianos . Sin embargo, *recordemos que nunca hubo tropas rusas en el Donbass antes del 23 y 24 de febrero de 2022.* Además, *los observadores de la OSCE **nunca han**observó el más mínimo rastro de unidades rusas operando en el Donbass antes de esa fecha* . Por ejemplo, el mapa de inteligencia estadounidense publicado por el _Washington Post_ el 3 de diciembre de 2021 no muestra tropas rusas en el Donbass.

En octubre de 2015, Vasyl Hrytsak, director del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania (SBU), confesó que *solo se habían observado 56 combatientes rusos en el Donbass* . Esto era exactamente comparable a los suizos que iban a pelear a Bosnia los fines de semana, en la década de 1990, o los franceses que van a pelear a Ucrania hoy.

El ejército ucraniano se encontraba entonces en un estado deplorable. En octubre de 2018, después de cuatro años de guerra, el fiscal militar jefe de Ucrania, Anatoly Matios, afirmó queUcrania había perdido 2.700 hombres en el Donbass: 891 por enfermedades, 318 por accidentes de tráfico, 177 por otros accidentes, 175 por intoxicaciones (alcohol, drogas), 172 por manejo descuidado de armas, 101 por infracciones de las normas de seguridad, 228 por asesinatos y 615 de suicidios.

De hecho, el ejército ucraniano se vio socavado por la corrupción de sus cuadros *y ya no contó con el apoyo de la población. *Según un informe del Ministerio del Interior británico , en el retiro de reservistas de marzo/abril de 2014, el 70 por ciento no se presentó a la primera sesión, el 80 por ciento a la segunda, el 90 por ciento a la tercera y el 95 por ciento a la cuarta. En octubre/noviembre de 2017, el 70 % de los reclutas no se presentó a la campaña de destitución "Otoño de 2017". esto no esta contandosuicidios y deserciones (a menudo en manos de los autonomistas), que alcanzaron hasta el 30 por ciento de la fuerza laboral en el área de ATO. *Los jóvenes ucranianos se negaron a ir a luchar al Donbass y prefirieron la emigración, lo que también explica, al menos en parte, el déficit demográfico del país.*

El Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania recurrió entonces a la OTAN para ayudar a que sus fuerzas armadas fueran más "atractivas". Habiendo trabajado ya en proyectos similares en el marco de las Naciones Unidas, la OTAN me pidió que participara en un programa para restaurar la imagen de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. Pero este es un proceso a largo plazo y los ucranianos querían actuar rápidamente.

Entonces, para compensar la falta de soldados, *el gobierno ucraniano recurrió a las milicias paramilitares .*. *En 2020, constituían alrededor del 40 por ciento de las fuerzas ucranianas y contaban con unos 102.000 hombres* , según Reuters. Fueron armados, financiados y entrenados por Estados Unidos, Gran Bretaña, Canadá y Francia. Había más de 19 nacionalidades.

Estas milicias habían estado operando en el Donbass desde 2014, con apoyo occidental. Incluso si se puede discutir sobre el término "nazi", el hecho es que *estas milicias son violentas, transmiten una ideología nauseabunda y son virulentamente antisemitas.*... [y] están compuestos por individuos fanáticos y brutales. El más conocido de ellos es el Regimiento Azov, cuyo emblema recuerda a la 2ª División Panzer SS Das Reich, venerada en Ucrania por liberar Jarkov de los soviéticos en 1943, antes de llevar a cabo la masacre de Oradour-sur-Glane en 1944. Francia.

La caracterización de los paramilitares ucranianos como "nazis" o "neonazis" se considera propaganda rusa. Pero esa no es la opinión del _Times of Israel_ , o del Centro de Contraterrorismo de la Academia West Point . En 2014, la revista _Newsweek_ pareció asociarlos más con... el Estado Islámico . ¡Elige tu opción!

Entonces, Occidente apoyó y continuó armando milicias que han sido culpables de numerosos crímenes contra la población civil desde 2014: violaciones, torturas y masacres...

La integración de estas fuerzas paramilitares en la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania no estuvo en absoluto acompañada de un " desnazificación", como afirman algunos .

Entre los muchos ejemplos, el de la insignia del Regimiento Azov es instructivo:









Retired Swiss Military-Intelligence Officer: 'Is it Possible to Actually Know What Has Been And is Going on in Ukraine?' -- Sott.net


[...] Just recently I came across perhaps the clearest and most reasonable account of what has been going on in Ukraine. Its importance comes due to the fact that its author, Jacques Baud, a retired colonel in the Swiss intelligence service, was...




www.sott.net


----------



## Expected (15 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Lo mismo le pasaba a Albert Rivera...y no ha terminado muy bien que digamos.


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Que soez, seguro que en Génova 13 esas garrulerías te las evitas so pena de confesión



Passsss ,calla cerdo y límpiate el culo marrano,que das asco..…cabo chusquero...


----------



## capitán almeida (15 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A ver. Lo fundamental es que la invasión rusa, y la guerra en la que se está metiendo Europa, acabe. Esta guerra se podría haber evitados con diplomáticos trabajando bien desde un principio. Estoy convencido.
> 
> Pero había muchos intereses y egos por medio que cegaron y cerraron las posibilidades de acuerdos "amistosos".


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)

Vuelven a verse helis


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (15 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Passsss ,calla cerdo y límpiate el culo marrano,que das asco..…cabo chusquero...



Sigue así y no vas a llegar ni a ser acémila del lanzahuesos teodorín


----------



## thanos2 (15 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Como duele eeh joputa de los cojones? el cipote se lo comes al jagger que la burrita pasa de el, sera que no la tiene tan grande como mi mario....ve a buscarlo te espera lefa otanica
> mira que bien sale tu amado lider zopensky, con el culo al aire y todo le vas a dar un besito en el culete?
> 
> 
> ...



Básicamente el periodista le sugiere que Zelenski debería ocultar el nazismo de su gobierno y si ejército de cara a la opinión pública europea, porque los gobiernos europeos están quedando como apoyo de nazis


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## kelden (15 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pablo Iglesias = Isidoro 2.0
> 
> Al menos Errejón no negó nunca ser un come pollas descendiente de la PSOE.



Dime .... irías tu a una guerra para acabar con los florentinos y los botines? O te quejarías porque no hay netflix y cocacola cuando el resto de la UE nos bloqueara y pedirías la cabeza del Chávez de turno?

A lo único que se puede aspirar aquí desde la izquierda, sin romper la baraja, es a que la gente no revuelva los contenedores de basura en tiempos de crisis como con Mariano. Tenedlo claro y no digais tanta chorrada. El perro no va a soltar el hueso sin molerlo a palos y sin revolverse. Estás dispuesto a llevarte algún mordisco?


----------



## Malevich (15 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Entre tanto, guerra de posiciones... El 24 de febrero lo hubiera considerado propaganda ucronazi.



Desde la barra del bar me parecen milicianos de las repúblicas.


----------



## arriondas (15 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Ilya Kiva tiene toda la razón. 

Zelensky es una marioneta perfecta. No tiene experiencia política y diplomática, es un actor y productor, nada más. Le pasa como los intelectuales y artistas metidos a políticos, que no saben ni por donde empezar. Cada vez que haya que tomar una decisión, se va a quedar mirando a los yanquis, para buscar consejo o aprobación. Los EEUU tienen la mano metida en su culo, y habla por boca de ellos.

Lo de la farlopa, me lo creo del todo, no hay más que verle. Es del mundo de la farándula, qué esperábamos.


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)

Bueno, por lo menos tengo una pequeña alegría. Parece que parte de mis impuestos han terminado en buenas manos.


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

Hoy toca victimismo.... Manda cojones...

La única realidad es que para ganar la guerra hace falta.


Matar más rusos


----------



## mapachën (15 Abr 2022)

Atalaya dijo:


> Conozco bien las grandes siderúrgicas, ya que trabajé en una de ellas durante mas de cuarenta años, los túneles son conductos visitables para los cables eléctricos que van soportados en bandejas, en los sótanos están los equipos eléctricos de maniobra y control, y los fosos suelen servir para recoger los aceites y lubricantes usados en las cajas laminadoras, una forma posible de desalojar a los nazis es aplicar una fuerte sobretensión a los cables eléctricos para que se perforen creando un cortocircuito y por ello un incendio que se propagaría de inmediato y obligaría a los del Azov a salir.



Perplejo me hayo... y cómo provocas esa sobretensión? Y en caso de que consiguieses, no sé, 4 kV, o 40 kV, me da igual, cómo lo manejas? De verdad es que me quedo asustado con éste foro... 27 pavos te han dado thanks... supongo que sabes también que si generas con un generador, qué se yo, pongamos 400 kW diésel a 6 kV, que no es nada estándar, y perforas unos cables a 400 (que ya es mucho decir ehhh, que lo vayas a conseguir), en cuanto provocas el corto, saltan las protecciones de generador... y los cables no prenden tan fácilmente ni de coña... te lo digo yo, que he estado en muchos ensayos de arco y corto... 

En fin... 27 thanks... y un huevo duro.

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tierra Azul (15 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Y ademas no vendria mal una agrupación hunter killer para cazar a los submarinos otánicos que pupularan por allí.



Yo mandaria unos cuantos Akula (O alguno de los que tienen mas modernos) a esa tierra de las "oportunidades" a tirar torpedos a sus buques mercantes y portaaviones, pero mejor lo dejo ahi....El monje no lo hara de esta forma, no soltaré mas cunadeces que me caliento


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

El portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitri Peskov:

“Si Ucrania continúa con sus provocaciones atacando ciudades rusas, Rusia se verá obligada a declarar la guerra a Ucrania”.

El imperio de la mentira y el mal...


----------



## mapachën (15 Abr 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> Putos nazis, no hay derecho. Espero que los chechenos lo pillen vivo.



Se la colaron de verdad a ése Bot Ruso? O es un montaje?

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jotagb (15 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hoy toca victimismo.... Manda cojones...
> 
> La única realidad es que para ganar la guerra hace falta.
> 
> ...



Eso que escribes se podría tratar como delito, cuando acabe la guerra deberían de buscarte por tus escritos de querer matar a rusos sean civiles o militares.


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Jikme (15 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A ver. Lo fundamental es que la invasión rusa, y la guerra en la que se está metiendo Europa, acabe. Esta guerra se podría haber evitados con diplomáticos trabajando bien desde un principio. Estoy convencido.
> 
> Pero había muchos intereses y egos por medio que cegaron y cerraron las posibilidades de acuerdos "amistosos".



Los diplomáticos no son magos, han existido una serie de premisas políticas que han hecho imposible parar la guerra. Los rusos se han creído su propia propaganda, han sobrevalorado sus fuerzas, se pensaron que sería un paseo y que occidente no haría nada, la decisión de atacar estaba tomada. Occidente ha fracasado a la hora de plantear disuasión, EEUU porque estaba seguro del ataque y no quería lanzar amenazas que no estaba dispuesto a cumplir, Europa por su obsesión por la desescalada cuando el enemigo ya tiene decidida la escalada final, la imagen que proyectaron hacia Rusia fue de blandez. Con esos mimbres no se para una invasión ni con 100k embajadores.


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

Me encanta eso de "el barco se ha hundido por un incendio pero es un casus belli"


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)

EL odio se va instalando.


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Eso que escribes se podría tratar como delito, cuando acabe la guerra deberían de buscarte por tus escritos de querer matar a rusos sean civiles o militares.



Nos ha joio el gachon....entonces habria que cargarse a todos los hijos de Putin que hay por aqui que habelos haylos.


----------



## alfonbass (15 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Se ha preguntado porqué Rusia no ejecuta acciones militares contra infraestructuras civiles (agua, luz, gas), con el objetivo de que la población ucraniana se rebele internamente contra Farlopensky.
> Tambien se ha preguntado que interés tiene Rusia en alargar el conflicto, cuando podría arrasar los centros de mando en Kiev.
> La respuesta a ambas preguntas es la misma:
> Son los europeos (y no ellos) los que se van a rebelar contra sus dirigentes. Sois vosotros los que estais soportando inflaciones del 10% cobrando lo mismo que hace 5 años. Sois vosotros los que medís el depósito del coche. Sois vosotros los emponzoñados con suero experimental. Sois vosotros los que pagais la fiesta de USA.
> ...



Si ese es el precio que tiene la libertad, me parecerá bien, si eso es lo que tiene que ocurrir para no dejar que un estado me diga lo que tengo que pensar me parecerá bien...
El problema es pensar con esa mentalidad tan gregaria de "izquierdah" o de "puto conserva", que son lo mismo realmente...

Además, todo para que el peso de la libertad caiga como lo hizo en 1991...esta vez habrá que hacerlo en mayor medida pues


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Abr 2022)

si bis pacem para bellum



Jikme dijo:


> Los diplomáticos no son magos, han existido una serie de premisas políticas que han hecho imposible parar la guerra. Los rusos se han creído su propia propaganda, han sobrevalorado sus fuerzas, se pensaron que sería un paseo y que occidente no haría nada, la decisión de atacar estaba tomada. Occidente ha fracasado a la hora de plantear disuasión, EEUU porque estaba seguro del ataque y no quería lanzar amenazas que no estaba dispuesto a cumplir, Europa por su obsesión por la desescalada cuando el enemigo ya tiene decidida la escalada final, la imagen que proyectaron hacia Rusia fue de blandez. Con esos mimbres no se para una invasión ni con 100k embajadores.


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Abr 2022)

el imperio demoniaco, la comunidad internacional debe aspirar A SU DESCOLONIZACION



rejon dijo:


> El portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitri Peskov:
> 
> “Si Ucrania continúa con sus provocaciones atacando ciudades rusas, Rusia se verá obligada a declarar la guerra a Ucrania”.
> 
> El imperio de la mentira y el mal...


----------



## Seronoser (15 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Los ataques anoche, ¿fueron sólo con misiles?
> Está claro que los rusos evitan arriesgar su aviación hasta el momento.
> Respecto al crucero, era de 1979. Ignoro su valor militar pero, si no era utilizado como lanzamisiles, veo que su valor es más sentimental y moral, además de las pérdidas humanas que haya podido haber.



No, también se usaron aviones.
En algún vídeo se escucha como pasan e incluso los ucranianos comentan: “son aviones”


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Vilux (15 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> EL odio se va instalando.



Es en respuesta al odio polaco que ya va a toda máquina. Ya están tardando en responder.









Soviet war memorial destroyed in Poland


A Red Army memorial has been demolished in the north-western Polish city of Koszalin by unidentified perpetrators, the police have reported.




www.thefirstnews.com













Then And Now: Soviet Monuments Disappear Under Poland's 'Decommunization' Law


After a Polish law came into force banning monuments that "symbolize or propagate" totalitarianism, RFE/RL's photographer documented some of the country's Soviet memorials. Three years later, he revisited the same locations to see what remains.




www.rferl.org


----------



## mapachën (15 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No te puedes imaginar el cabreo de muchos rusos de a pie. Si fuera por ellos, dejaban Kiev como una mesa camilla.
> 
> De todos modos, es lo que yo preveía. El ir con tiento era dejar esa puerta de salida a Ucrania. Algo medianamente honroso, firmar una paz al estilo Georgia 2008, y renunciar al Donbass, Jerson, Crimea, etc. Ucrania podía salir más o menos airosa. Pero lo han ignorado, e incluso han atacado territorio ruso. Con el caralechuza envalentonado, hasta el punto de permitirse el lujo de insultar y amenazar a Macron y a Steinmeier (se ve quién está detrás de Zelensky)
> 
> Pues esa puerta creo que se ha cerrado, y la ha cerrado el propio Zelensky, con los anglos susurrándole a los oídos, como hacían con Izetbegovic (y por eso torpedeaba cada plan de paz que presentaba Europa). Entramos en una nueva fase, y el" héroe televisivo" es responsable en buena medida de ello.



Lo de negociar es después de que les haya salido de culo la operación Z... Que llevaban autobuses con policía joder... Que se pensaban que era un Crimea 2.0... Policía!! Para reprimir a los 4 que no quisieran estar con la madre Rusia... Madre mía... Es que una cagada así no se ha visto en la historia de la inteligencia, jamás! 

El partido está donde USA quiere, con Putin queriendo negociar porque la Z era la gran cagada, más de 12.000 soldados rusos muertos, trincheras cavadas en chernobyl y soldados teniendo que ir a recibir tratamiento... Y entonces, quiere negociar... Y ahora? Ahora qué pasa? Pero si son los americanos los que controlan a Zelenski... Y ahora qué?

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Es en respuesta al odio polaco que ya va a toda máquina. Ya están tardando en responder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo sé, y es una verdadera pena. Dicen que Alejandro se negó a abrir las tumbas de los reyes persas y recoger sus tesoros, aduciendo que un hombre digno de ese nombre luchaba contra los vivos, y nunca contra los muertos.


----------



## clacruz (15 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> https://dialnet.unirioja.es/descarga/articulo/4434781.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Puedo inundarte con centenares de referencias científicas…o mandarte a la nevera por nivel ESO bajo…



Que lo romanos ocuparon toda la península, creo que ya no lo discute nadie. Tienes el puerto romano de Irún que fue el principal para el comercio con Britannia. A partir de ahí, creo que es indiferente cuando se comienza a hablar una lengua ni por qué se habla. Imagino que el que habla vascuence lo hará porque le gusta. Sin más. Si tuvieramos que hablar lo que se habló hace unos siglos, seguramente no habríamos pasado del gruñido.
Pero es solo mi opinión, que suele ocurrir que todos tenemos una propia


----------



## mazuste (15 Abr 2022)

_*"Nunca debemos olvidar que los rusos -a pesar de parecer europeos- no son realmente europeos"*_
*"tienen una visión diferente de la violencia y la muerte".*
Florence Haug politóloga / experta en seguridad germano-francesa
y directora adjunta del Instituto de Estudios de Seguridad de la UE

Por si alguien pensaba que no estamos regresando...Se empieza así
y se continua con lo de "untermensch", erradicación, exterminio...
Ñoras, ñores: la ucranización de Europa versión preliminar.


https://disq.us/url?url=https://www....htm:OQa0iEQD8y5vQkwksELlhw3gcmQ&cuid=3446943


----------



## Botones Sacarino (15 Abr 2022)

Más drones ucranianos arrojando munciones Rkg-1600 de carga hueca, que son básicamente las Rkg-3 mejoradas, contra vehículos rusos.







Dicen las malas lenguas que los malvados ucras han tirado abajo otro helicóptero de ataque a tierra Ka-52 alligator, el equivalente al apache ruso, esta mañana en Jarkov.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (15 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Parece que a consecuencia del hundimiento del Moskva serán actualizados los tres cruceros pesados clase Kirov que estaban dados de baja, concretamente 2 + el que ya estaba siendo actualizado.



No digo que no pueda ocurrir pero creo que no van a ir por ahí los tiros sino por donde apunta Charly015, la nueva clase Lider.









Rusia planea construir 8 destructores nucleares 'Líder' (actualizado)


Noticias Armada Rusa El Ministerio de defensa ruso planea ordenar 8 destructores nucleares clase 'Líder' de los que 4 serán desplegados en...




charly015.blogspot.com


----------



## NS 4 (15 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Se ha preguntado porqué Rusia no ejecuta acciones militares contra infraestructuras civiles (agua, luz, gas), con el objetivo de que la población ucraniana se rebele internamente contra Farlopensky.
> Tambien se ha preguntado que interés tiene Rusia en alargar el conflicto, cuando podría arrasar los centros de mando en Kiev.
> La respuesta a ambas preguntas es la misma:
> Son los europeos (y no ellos) los que se van a rebelar contra sus dirigentes. Sois vosotros los que estais soportando inflaciones del 10% cobrando lo mismo que hace 5 años. Sois vosotros los que medís el depósito del coche. Sois vosotros los emponzoñados con suero experimental. Sois vosotros los que pagais la fiesta de USA.
> ...



No mezcles a Marine o a Orban con VOX...VOX es teaparty...es globalismo disfrazado de anglofilia liberticida...

Disidencia controlada para que los hispanistanies sigan tan ignorantones como siempre han sido...e incluso mas.


----------



## Hal8995 (15 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



Que va en esos tubos con uniones Gibault ?


----------



## lasoziedad (15 Abr 2022)

*El periódico "The Moscow Times" bloqueado por Rusia*

El regulador ruso de las comunicaciones *Roscomnadzor* bloqueó hoy el sitio web del servicio en ruso del periódico digital* The Moscow Times*, el principal periódico ruso en inglés, creado poco después de la caída de la Unión Soviética.

'Los operadores de las comunicaciones rusos han bloqueado el sitio del servicio en ruso de The Moscow Times', informó el medio digital, al denunciar que la medida se debe a publicaciones sobre *la campaña militar rusa en Ucrania.*

Según el periódico, los primeros afectados por esta medida fueron los usuarios de *Rostelecom* y los proveedores regionales, y luego parte de los usuarios de las principales redes móviles rusas como MTS y Beeline.

*The Moscow Times* indicó que la dirección IP del sitio web fue bloqueada en base a la decisión de la *Fiscalía General de Rusia* del pasado 12 de abril, que vetó la edición por artículos publicados sobre el conflicto en Ucrania.

'La redacción no fue avisada por parte de ningún órgano estatal' de la aplicación de la medida, añadió el medio.


----------



## arriondas (15 Abr 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Lo de negociar es después de que les haya salido de culo la operación Z... Que llevaban autobuses con policía joder... Que se pensaban que era un Crimea 2.0... Policía!! Para reprimir a los 4 que no quisieran estar con la madre Rusia... Madre mía... Es que una cagada así no se ha visto en la historia de la inteligencia, jamás!
> 
> El partido está donde USA quiere, con Putin queriendo negociar porque la Z era la gran cagada, más de 12.000 soldados rusos muertos, trincheras cavadas en chernobyl y soldados teniendo que ir a recibir tratamiento... Y entonces, quiere negociar... Y ahora? Ahora qué pasa? Pero si son los americanos los que controlan a Zelenski... Y ahora qué?
> 
> Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk



Lo de Chernobil ya fue desmentido, pero bueno... No habéis entendido lo que dije.

Tanto como donde quieren... Anda el Zelendi algo nervioso, no es señal de que le vaya bien.


----------



## BikeroII (15 Abr 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Esto es otro Afganistán. Cuando usa armaba a calzón quitado con los stinger a los talibanes. Rusia terminará igual. ( Un clásico, como Vietnam). El tema de las sanciones económicas sí es nuevo. A ver si no se desmadra la cosa.



Ni de palo. Ucrania es una extensa llanura sin bosques ni montañas donde esconderse. Tampoco los Ucronazis van a hacer guerra de guerrillas. Son carne de cañón para la inteligencia rusa, sus armas tácticas y los satélites chivatos


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (15 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo de Chernobil ya fue desmentido, pero bueno... No habéis entendido lo que dije.
> 
> Tanto como donde quieren... Anda el Zelendi algo nervioso, no es señal de que le vaya bien.



Y Antonio reunido con el ...y con una actitud estos ultimos dias un tanto erratica y anodina...como si barruntase algo muy malo...


----------



## fulcrum29smt (15 Abr 2022)

Según parece contra mi opinión anterior.... Si parecen haber empezado a utilizar los Tu-160 .



Lo que parece se ve ahí son 4 Su-35S o Su-30SM de escolta y 3 Tu-160 + 1 IL-78 Midas (variante del IL-76 para respostaje en vuelo) aunque podría ser también un A-50 (variante del IL-76 AWACS).

Puede ser que vayan a Ucrania o si eso es Moscú que esten preparando el desfile de la Victoria del 9 de Mayo.


----------



## Jikme (15 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> EL odio se va instalando.



Esta claro que las élites rusas no tienen medio cerebro, lo único que van a conseguir con eso es poner a los polacos de muy mala ostia.


----------



## BikeroII (15 Abr 2022)

Todo mujeres y niños. Ya se puede preparar Jeuropa cuando acabe la guerra y los Ucronazis se reagrupen en los países de acogida con sus familias porque a estos no los sacas ya ni con agua caliente.


----------



## lasoziedad (15 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Según parece contra mi opinión anterior.... Si parecen haber empezado a utilizar los Tu-160 .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece un desfile o un ensayo para un desfile, van muy despacio y muy bajo.
En Madrid tambien pasan los dias antes del 12 de octubre ensayando.


----------



## Homero+10 (15 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Hace 5 dias que laprensano dice nada sobre la masacre de Bucha ,porque sera


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Según parece contra mi opinión anterior.... Si parecen haber empezado a utilizar los Tu-160 .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso es un desfile.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (15 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> No digo que no pueda ocurrir pero creo que no van a ir por ahí los tiros sino por donde apunta Charly015, la nueva clase Lider.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



20.000 tn, eso está casi al nivel de los clase Kirov. Veremos si se produce una relación excluyente o conviviente entre ambas clases de buques. En cualquier caso creo que todo será poco para la Gran Guerra.

Y un apunte. En post anteriores había discrepancias sobre si las armadas actuales tendían a tipos de navíos menores, pero lo que está pasando en realidad es que lo que ahora es catalogado como "corbeta" responde a una fragata de la segunda mitad del XX, una fragata a un destructor y un destructor a un crucero.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (15 Abr 2022)

¿Cual es la finalidad de bombardear Kiev si el ejército ruso se había retirado y se iban a centrar en el Donbas? Venganza visceral porque Ucrania les hundió un barco? Este tipo de reacciones emocionales no son propias de un ejercito profesional que tiene claro sus objetivos en la guerra.
una muestra más de la debilidad del ejército ruso en esta operación militar.


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)

La agónica situación en Mariupol.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (15 Abr 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Que va en esos tubos con uniones Gibault ?



Yo diría que combustible.


----------



## Bocanegra (15 Abr 2022)

alguien ha visto quien va en cabeza, en Europa, en infecciones de VIH?.....


----------



## fulcrum29smt (15 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Eso es un desfile.



Es lo que tiene pinta si.


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (15 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> 20.000 tn, eso está casi al nivel de los clase Kirov. Veremos si se produce una relación excluyente o conviviente entre ambas clases de navíos. En cualquier caso creo que todo será poco para la Gran Guerra.
> 
> Y un apunte. En post anteriores había discrepancias sobre si las armadas actuales tendían a tipos de navíos menores, pero lo que está pasando en realidad es que lo que ahora es catalogado como "corbeta" responde a una fragata de la segunda mitad del XX, una fragata a un destructor y un destructor a un crucero.



Yo creo que van a dejar los 2 Kirov como estan, incluso el Pedro el Grande no se si lo actualizaran al nível del Najimov y gastaran ese dinero en los nuevos clase Lider.

Lo que indicas del tamaño es así, al menos en el lado Ruso, llaman Patrulleras a lo que el mundo Occidental llamaría corbetas, corbetas que por porte y armamento son fragatas, fragatas que son destructores y destructores que son cruceros.


----------



## The_unknown (15 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> 20.000 tn, eso está casi al nivel de los clase Kirov. Veremos si se produce una relación excluyente o conviviente entre ambas clases de buques. En cualquier caso creo que todo será poco para la Gran Guerra.
> 
> Y un apunte. En post anteriores había discrepancias sobre si las armadas actuales tendían a tipos de navíos menores, pero lo que está pasando en realidad es que lo que ahora es catalogado como "corbeta" responde a una fragata de la segunda mitad del XX, una fragata a un destructor y un destructor a un crucero.



Rusia no tiene capacidad para producir esos navios, no sin componentes extranjeros. Y no estarían operativos hasta dentro de 5-10 años.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (15 Abr 2022)

Este es el patético bagaje de Rusia tras más de 50 días de guerra y cerca de 20000 bajas. A este paso harán falta 10 rusias para noquear a Ucrania.


----------



## Bocanegra (15 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> _*"Nunca debemos olvidar que los rusos -a pesar de parecer europeos- no son realmente europeos"*_
> *"tienen una visión diferente de la violencia y la muerte".*
> Florence Haug politóloga / experta en seguridad germano-francesa
> y directora adjunta del Instituto de Estudios de Seguridad de la UE
> ...



en la radio, en la tv, prensa, por la calle....todo el mundo repitiendo discursos nazis, miedo me Dan las masas zombis aborregadas que repiten sin pensar


----------



## The_unknown (15 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Este es el patético bagaje de Rusia tras más de 50 días de guerra y cerca de 20000 bajas. A este paso harán falta 10 rusias para noquear a Ucrania.



Ha sido un chiste la operación especial.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (15 Abr 2022)

The_unknown dijo:


> Rusia no tiene capacidad para producir esos navios, no sin componentes extranjeros. Y no estarían operativos hasta dentro de 5-10 años.



¿Componentes extranjeros? Pero hombre de dios, explícame que componente exactamente no pueden producir, venga, majete, explícamelo.

Capacidad la tiene, de sobra, lo que falta es decisión política y asignar los fondos pero capacidad ya lo creo que la tiene.

En cuanto a cuando estarían operativos ese plazo que das es más o menos correcto 4-5 años para la primera unidad y despues 1-2 unidades cada año aproximadamente dependiendo de la asignación de fondos.


----------



## LIRDISM (15 Abr 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> alguien ha visto quien va en cabeza, en Europa, en infecciones de VIH?.....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1026081



Como si los test de vih funcionaran.


----------



## Tierra Azul (15 Abr 2022)

recordatorio de lo que paso en 2014 para todos los hijos de puta que gritan slava ukrania y hacen gestos nazis

mas testimonios, ella una del 2014 y otra por ella misma en el 2022, dedicado a todos los hijos de la gran puta del foro que apoyais a isis/isirahell/nanzis para mi la misma mierda.


----------



## Sinjar (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## mazuste (15 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *El periódico "The Moscow Times" bloqueado por Rusia*
> _
> El regulador ruso de las comunicaciones *Roscomnadzor* bloqueó hoy el sitio web del servicio en ruso del periódico digital* The Moscow Times*, el principal periódico ruso en inglés, creado poco después de la caída de la Unión Soviética.
> 
> ...



¿ Este medio no era del oligarca Chubais o alguien similar?


----------



## mazuste (15 Abr 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> ¿Cual es la finalidad de bombardear Kiev si el ejército ruso se había retirado y se iban a centrar en el Donbas? Venganza visceral porque Ucrania les hundió un barco? Este tipo de reacciones emocionales no son propias de un ejercito profesional que tiene claro sus objetivos en la guerra.
> una muestra más de la debilidad del ejército ruso en esta operación militar.



No, míster. La doctrina militar rusa, al igual que la iraní marca lineas rojas
y, por lo tanto, respuestas. Que corresponden al los ataques ucros en Rusia
estos días pasados.


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 Abr 2022)

*“AMERIKA es una nación que se puede definir en una sola palabra…”*


----------



## ferrys (15 Abr 2022)

[/QUOTE]


Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Este es el patético bagaje de Rusia tras más de 50 días de guerra y cerca de 20000 bajas. A este paso harán falta 10 rusias para noquear a Ucrania.



Usted todavía no se ha enterado de que las bajas rusas son en realidad ucranianos. Pero yo no sé lo voy a explicar.


----------



## Tierra Azul (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## SanRu (15 Abr 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Se la colaron de verdad a ése Bot Ruso? O es un montaje?
> 
> Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk



pero no ves que es una cuenta Fake de Irina?

Si no lo has visto, tienes un serio problema con todo lo que crees que crees. Revisa tus principios que seguro están quivocados


----------



## NS 4 (15 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> recordatorio de lo que paso en 2014 para todos los hijos de puta que gritan slava ukrania y hacen gestos nazis
> 
> mas testimonios, ella una del 2014 y otra por ella misma en el 2022, dedicado a todos los hijos de la gran puta del foro que apoyais a isis/isirahell/nanzis para mi la misma mierda.



Porque hace tiempo que los rojos antiespañoles vendieron su ama al diablo globalista??? Que les paga tan tan bien...


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (15 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> recordatorio de lo que paso en 2014 para todos los hijos de puta que gritan slava ukrania y hacen gestos nazis
> 
> mas testimonios, ella una del 2014 y otra por ella misma en el 2022, dedicado a todos los hijos de la gran puta del foro que apoyais a isis/isirahell/nanzis para mi la misma mierda.



Esto es como lo de Cataluña de 2015 en la que salían las mujeres diciendo que le habían quebrado todos los dedos y las había medio-violado la guardia civil?


----------



## tomasjos (15 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Porque un país como España es anglófilo. La relación de amor-odio de la sociedad española hacia EEUU y Gran Bretaña es digna de estudio. A pesar de toda la retórica, en el fondo los adoran, quieren ser como ellos. Mucho discursito anticapitalista de los progres, mucha tacita con un puño rompiendo la palabra "capital", camisetitas con motivos de izquierdas.... pero a la hora de la verdad, los viajecitos a Londres, a Nueva York, a Los Angeles, o a Miami que no me los quite nadie. Y por supuesto, no se pierden Juego de Tronos, Better Call Saul, Stranger Things, Rick y Morty, y otras series anglo. Obreros de Malasaña, comunistas de Amazon y FNAC.
> 
> Y no hay más que ver ciertos mensajes en este foro, a los "analistas" y "expertos" con barba, etc. Es algo generalizado.
> 
> España es el país fuera de la Anglosfera que más productos de la industria anglo del entretenimiento consume, desde hace varias décadas. Tú vas a los Balcanes, Rusia, Turquía... y la gente escucha música local, ve series locales. En Rusia, más del 70 por ciento de la población no ha visto un sólo segundo de Juego de Tronos. Ni uno. Luego, no es de extrañar que las sociedades de países como España sean tan endófobas; desde pequeñito ya te están metiendo por los ojos el american way of life, haciéndote ver que lo de fuera (concretamente lo anglo) es lo mejor. Desde luego mejor que lo tuyo.



Por eso es especialmente importante la victoria rusa para nosotros, no por ellos sino porque sabiendo lo arribistas que son los españoles, al ver que el barco anglo se hunde o al menos se retira, su dominio aquí se quebraría rápido. 

Mientras eso no ocurra estamos en minoría. Necesitamos el factor externo que haga cambiar la balanza de poder


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Abr 2022)

clacruz dijo:


> Que lo romanos ocuparon toda la península, creo que ya no lo discute nadie. Tienes el puerto romano de Irún que fue el principal para el comercio con Britannia. A partir de ahí, creo que es indiferente cuando se comienza a hablar una lengua ni por qué se habla. Imagino que el que habla vascuence lo hará porque le gusta. Sin más. Si tuvieramos que hablar lo que se habló hace unos siglos, seguramente no habríamos pasado del gruñido.
> Pero es solo mi opinión, que suele ocurrir que todos tenemos una propia



Los romanos eran totalmente tolerantes con las lenguas "barbaras", después de todo, ellos consideraban al latin y el griego como lenguas cultas, era natural que entendiesen el uso de lenguas "incultas", su sistema era clasista. Lo de ligar lengua con identidad viene dado por la religión de Baal-Zebuc y su hijo Jeshua.


----------



## mazuste (15 Abr 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> en la radio, en la tv, prensa, por la calle....todo el mundo repitiendo discursos nazis, miedo me Dan las masas zombis aborregadas que repiten sin pensar



Mucho que se preguntaban el por que los alemanes ofrecieron tan poca resistencia 
al fascismo germano, están participando en ese mismo proceso aceptando la nazificación
sin reconocerla como tal para conducirla hasta la ucranización de Europa, de matute.


----------



## Trajanillo (15 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hoy toca victimismo.... Manda cojones...
> 
> La única realidad es que para ganar la guerra hace falta.
> 
> ...



Y por supuesto los vas a matar tu, tu que seguramente no le aguantarías la mirada a mi sobrino de 15 años.
Pero no, lo que quieres es que los maten otros mientras tu pones emojis como si tuvieras 16 años y escribes como si fueras un deficiente mental, en fin, si no es porque me haces descojonarme a veces te había borrado de mi muro.


----------



## Trajanillo (15 Abr 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> ¿Cual es la finalidad de bombardear Kiev si el ejército ruso se había retirado y se iban a centrar en el Donbas? Venganza visceral porque Ucrania les hundió un barco? Este tipo de reacciones emocionales no son propias de un ejercito profesional que tiene claro sus objetivos en la guerra.
> una muestra más de la debilidad del ejército ruso en esta operación militar.



La misma que tenía la OTAN bombardeando Belgrado, saber que los politicos no estaban a salvo. La OTAN no quería tomar Belgrado y la ataco durante toda la guerra.


----------



## Von Rudel (15 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Y nos quejábamos del coletas.
> Madre mia que ridiculo.



Se nota que el cabron ya esta en la ultimas y que no se entera de nada.


----------



## The_unknown (15 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> ¿Componentes extranjeros? Pero hombre de dios, explícame que componente exactamente no pueden producir, venga, majete, explícamelo.
> 
> Capacidad la tiene, de sobra, lo que falta es decisión política y asignar los fondos pero capacidad ya lo creo que la tiene.
> 
> En cuanto a cuando estarían operativos ese plazo que das es más o menos correcto 4-5 años para la primera unidad y despues 1-2 unidades cada año aproximadamente dependiendo de la asignación de fondos.



La microelectrónica, componentes de motores,radar, etc.


----------



## vettonio (15 Abr 2022)

Expertos del hilo, fulcrum y compañía, podéis ilustrarnos sobre esta instalación.

Tendría alguna relación su despliegue con la futura ofensiva del caldero del Donbass?


----------



## Jikme (15 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


>



Que cantidad de tontos útiles, me pregunto cuantos de esos no mirarán atrás y se arrepentirán de lo que hicieron.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (15 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Este es el patético bagaje de Rusia tras más de 50 días de guerra y cerca de 20000 bajas. A este paso harán falta 10 rusias para noquear a Ucrania.



Eso no tiene mucho que ver. Ucrania no está cediendo terreno, pero Rusia tampoco deja de presionar. De caer la Bolsa del Dombas, los rusos llegan al Dniéper en una semana. 

La guerra es así, puedes recoger los frutos de dos meses de esfuerzos en tan solo una semana. Es un conflicto de unas dimensiones muy superiores de las que se están vendiendo.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (15 Abr 2022)

Importante que la OTAN siga enviando armas e inteligencia y apoyo a Ucrania.

Mas allá de las obvias repercusiones en el desarrollo de la campaña bélica, envía un poderoso mensaje a Moscú, si estamos haciendo esto para un "amigo" no OTAN, imaginate lo que haremos si atacais a algún país OTAN


----------



## alfonbass (15 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Este es el patético bagaje de Rusia tras más de 50 días de guerra y cerca de 20000 bajas. A este paso harán falta 10 rusias para noquear a Ucrania.



Pero no eran 48 horas para tomar Ucrania entera, decían????


----------



## NS 4 (15 Abr 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> alguien ha visto quien va en cabeza, en Europa, en infecciones de VIH?.....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1026081



Aqui se folla menos que los Ropper...


----------



## tomasjos (15 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> España no es que sea anglófila, es que simplemente está amnésica, sorda y ciega. Llevan decenios encargándose de ocultar los hechos históricos nacionales. Aquí prima más ahora conocer a las tribus prerromanas y a Rafael Casanova, el resto no existe o es despreciable (y olvidable). Si acaso echar más leña al fuego a lo que fue una terrible y funesta lucha fratricida en 1936-1939. Más que nada para que sigamos inmersos en nuestra propia basura y división.



Es anglofila porque los anglos son la potencia que aún domina.


----------



## Ultimate (15 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Sigue así y no vas a llegar ni a ser acémila del lanzahuesos teodorín



Al rejon lo tenemos casi todo el foro en ignorados. ¿Podrias dejar de repostearlo continuamente?.

Cualquiera diria que le estas haciendo propaganda/difusión

Y no solo tu lo reposteas

Gracias in advance
.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## alnitak (15 Abr 2022)

LEO ESTO:

Bloomberg: el presidente Zelensky exigió $ 7 mil millones en ayuda mensual de la CE

El presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelensky, le dijo a la jefa de la Comisión Europea (CE), Ursula von der Leyen, que Kiev necesita siete mil millones de dólares de asistencia financiera por mes, informa Bloomberg, citando fuentes.

*Ucrania necesita $ 7 mil millones al mes en asistencia financiera de emergencia para cubrir los beneficios sociales y los salarios, *dijo el presidente Volodymyr Zelensky a la presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, cuando visitó Kiev la semana pasada.

Entre otras cosas, el líder ucraniano compartió con von der Leyen los problemas que enfrentó Ucrania al tratar de exportar granos. En respuesta, el jefe de la CE dijo que la UE aplicará procedimientos de cruce fronterizo acelerados para ayudar a Ucrania a resolver el problema.

El 7 de abril, se supo que la UE asignará 500 millones de euros adicionales a Ucrania para equipo militar. El jefe del Consejo Europeo, Charles Michel, señaló que ahora el apoyo de la Unión Europea, ya previsto para equipos militares para Ucrania, aumentará a 1.500 millones de euros.


*recordad que la UE concedio a antonio 70.000 millonws para 5 años y este pide 85.000 millones para 1 año !!*


----------



## alnitak (15 Abr 2022)

y luego paseando por estonia te encuentras este coche de ucrania....

7000 millones de hostias le daba yo


----------



## zapatitos (15 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Mucho que se preguntaban el por que los alemanes ofrecieron tan poca resistencia
> al fascismo germano, están participando en ese mismo proceso aceptando la nazificación
> sin reconocerla como tal para conducirla hasta la ucranización de Europa, de matute.




Están hasta censurando cosas como obras maestras del cine ruso de hace ya décadas simplemente por ser rusas. Hasta ahí está llegando esto. ¿Sorprender todo esto? Pues a mi no porque lo dicen los refranes de los viejos...¿Donde va Vicente? Pues donde va la gente ¿Donde va la masa amorfa? Pues donde está la demás masa amorfa.

Después si un día se vuelven las tornas pues todos a llorar...vivía al lado de los campos de internamiento nazis pero y yo que sabía lo que sucedía allí...las tropas iban al Frente Oriental pero y yo que sabía lo que hacían allí a la población civil. Y ahora lo mismo...y yo que se lo que sucede en Ucrania a mi lo único que me interesa es no salirme del grupo para no ser señalado como negacionista y disidente.

Saludos.


----------



## Evangelion (15 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> LEO ESTO:
> 
> Bloomberg: el presidente Zelensky exigió $ 7 mil millones en ayuda mensual de la CE
> 
> ...



Antonio necesita 70000 millones por qu es un puto inutil y ha llevado por su inutildad el pais a a la ruina.
Al otro le han ivadido el pais.


----------



## tomasjos (15 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Naturalmente, comparativo de superioridad de senex. La palabra "Señor" es literalmente la misma, se debía pronunciar casi igual.



Las unidades militares seniores y iuniores, en las que se dividieron las legiones y auxilia palatina cuando diocleciano repartió el poder con el otro Augusto -Maximino Daya?- son un ejemplo de la utilización de senior para referirse a las unidades en manos del Augusto senior, el propio diocleciano, y las del Augusto iunior, Maximino


----------



## ferrys (15 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pero no eran 48 horas para tomar Ucrania entera, decían????



Se quedaron sin bombas y se las mandó China. Por eso tardan más. 

Los rusos con 4 soldados, los chechenos y los ucranianos del Donbassya tienen el 50% de la economía del país. Y los ingresos por gas y petróleo en máximos históricos. 
Pero la tele dice que corralito y no aguantan que el PIB es el de España. Hay que tener jeta la verdad.


----------



## ghawar (15 Abr 2022)

Cómo va la cosa? No era esta noche cuando los ucranianos iban a morir cientos de veces por haber / no haber hundido un barquito?


----------



## Bishop (15 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



¿Rumor? 

Venga hombre, por favor...


----------



## vettonio (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Julc (15 Abr 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Importante que la OTAN siga enviando armas e inteligencia y apoyo a Ucrania.
> 
> Mas allá de las obvias repercusiones en el desarrollo de la campaña bélica, *envía un poderoso mensaje a Moscú*, si estamos haciendo esto para un "amigo" no OTAN, imaginate lo que haremos si atacais a algún país OTAN



El mensaje es "pégate tú con él, que yo no tengo huevos".


----------



## sintripulacion (15 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Ese artículo no desmiente nada de la realidad de una euskarización tardía. En absoluto. De hecho, las teorías actuales hablan de la conexión caucásica con la posibilidad de que los primeros euskaldunes llegaran con los alanos. Hipótesis que por cierto apunta tener muchos visos de ser correcta. Y no, amigo, no tiene usted artículos científicos para rebatir lo que dicen los estudios que he puesto (solo un puñado). Y aquí termino este asunto, que veo les ha jodido en la línea de flotación (y no me gusta este dicho hoy precisamente).



Os podéis meter el puto tema del euskera por vuestro puto culo y dejar de dar la brasa a los que entramos a este hilo para informarnos de la guerra??!!.
Perdón por el offtopic!.
Cuánto pedante!.


----------



## John Nash (15 Abr 2022)

Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, últimas noticias en directo | Rusia ya se atreve a señalar y amenazar directamente a Estados Unidos | Marca


Cinco millones de personas han huido de Ucrania desde el inicio de la invasión rusa Más de cinco millones de personas han huido de Ucrania desde el in




www.marca.com





*Rusia ya se atreve a señalar y amenazar directamente a Estados Unidos*


----------



## vettonio (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (15 Abr 2022)

The_unknown dijo:


> Rusia no tiene capacidad para producir esos navios, no sin componentes extranjeros. Y no estarían operativos hasta dentro de 5-10 años.



Un requisito para validación en la industria militar es que todas las piezas sean de origen nacional (en España vale origen europeo).
Si hubieras trabajado en el sector lo sabrías, pero solo eres otro palillero *que no tiene ni puta idea de lo que habla.*


----------



## Argentium (15 Abr 2022)

DIRECTO
*Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, noticias de última hora en directo | Ucrania informa de fuertes bombardeos en la región de Donetsk y teme el inicio de la gran ofensiva en Donbás*

ESTHER MUCIENTES
Madrid
JAVIER MUNERA
Madrid
Viernes, 15 abril 2022 - 15:43
Ucrania teme el comienzo de una gran ofensiva de Rusia por el Donbás en la guerra en Ucrania







*Rusia* ha amenazado a* Estados Unidos* con que habrá "consecuencias impredecibles" si Washington sigue armando a *Ucrania* en la *guerra*, informa _The Washington Post__. _"Hacemos un llamado a Estados Unidos y sus aliados para que detengan la militarización irresponsable de* Ucrania*, que implica consecuencias impredecibles para la seguridad regional e internacional", dijo el _Post_ citando a *Rusia* en una nota diplomática a *Estados Unidos*.


----------



## vettonio (15 Abr 2022)

Singular vídeo donde se aprecia caer el proyectil desde el mismo dron que graba la escena.

Que dron es? Expertos, yo os invoco. O hinboco


----------



## vettonio (15 Abr 2022)

Con faldas y a lo loco.



Que alguien siga explorando esta cuenta que es una mina y yo tengo que dejarlo. Saludos.


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (15 Abr 2022)

The_unknown dijo:


> La microelectrónica, componentes de motores,radar, etc.



Todo lo ruso se hace en Rusia.
Todo lo chino se hace en China.
La industria armamentística consiste justamente en eso.

Ale toma, *a la segunda te lo has ganado*


----------



## delhierro (15 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Según parece contra mi opinión anterior.... Si parecen haber empezado a utilizar los Tu-160 .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso es para un desfile, van muy bajos y demasiado cercanos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Abr 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> Un requisito para validación en la industria militar es que todas las piezas sean de origen nacional (en España vale origen europeo).
> Si hubieras trabajado en el sector lo sabrías, pero solo eres otro palillero *que no tiene ni puta idea de lo que habla.*



Algunos deben pensar que las armas rusas se producen en países de la OTAN. Son así.


----------



## Von Rudel (15 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> LEO ESTO:
> 
> Bloomberg: el presidente Zelensky exigió $ 7 mil millones en ayuda mensual de la CE
> 
> ...




Tranquilo ya la pagas con la inflación al 10% y vas a pagar la de ucrania al 20%.


Nosotros no comeremos mientras ellos ya no se pondran el aire acondicionado.


----------



## El-Mano (15 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Singular vídeo donde se aprecia caer el proyectil desde el mismo dron que graba la escena.
> 
> Que dron es? Expertos, yo os invoco. O hinboco



Juraría que ese video es en siria, allí el isis usaba ese tipo de ataques, y el terreno se ve seco.


----------



## frangelico (15 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> y luego paseando por estonia te encuentras este coche de ucrania....
> 
> 7000 millones de hostias le daba yo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1026113



Es curioso que de un país económicamente comparable a Marruecos o Argelia estén saliendo en desbandada "refugiadas" en Mercedes . Lo que está saliendo es la casta ligada al poder político no vaya a hacer cambios en el país


----------



## Bocanegra (15 Abr 2022)

Se abrió una sucursal de Sberbank en Energodar. Los residentes ahora pueden cobrar sus acumulaciones en hryvnias, así como cambiarlas por rublos y otras monedas.‌‌


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Abr 2022)

ESTAMOS VIVIENDO TODA UNS SERIE GOLPES Y CONTRA GOLPES EN OCCIDENTE

GOLPE DE ESTADO GLOBALISTA Y CONTRAGOLPE 







VANGUARD SOROS Y EL EPSTEIN MORO SAUDI 

METIENDOLE FICHAS A TWITTER

PARA QUE NO LO PILLE ELON MUSK

ELON MUSK LE PREGUNTA AL EPSTEIN MORO ESTE DUEÑO DE MEDIO TWITTER
QUE TAL LO DE LA LIBERTAD DE PRENSA Y ESO ..QUE QUE TAL

@Alwaleed_Talal
@Twitter
@Kingdom_KHC

Interesting. Just two questions, if I may. How much of Twitter does the Kingdom own, directly & indirectly? What are the Kingdom’s views on journalistic freedom of speech?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Abr 2022)

OS DEJO ESTE VIDEO

PARA LOS QUE OS PENSAIS QUE NOS BAJOS DEJAR ROBAR LA VIDA
CUATRO OLIGARCAS PEDERASTAS REPARTIDOS POR EL GLOBO


*EVROPA *








il Donaldo Trumpo on GETTR : When something is important enough, you do it even if the odds are not in your favor. -Elon Musk


When something is important enough, you do it even if the odds are not in your favor. -Elon Musk




gettr.com





il Donaldo Trumpo @ilPresidento 22h
"When something is important enough, you do it even if the odds are not in your favor." 
-Elon Musk

COMO VEREIS. AQUELLOS QUE OS QUEREIS VENDER AL NWO PEDERASTA CANIBAL SATANICO . HAY GENTE QUE PIENSA QUE SE TIENE LUCHAR Y QUE SE AUTO ENGAÑAN SI SE PIENSA QUE " SE PUEDE PONER A UN LEON DE RODILLAS" Y SALIR INDENME 




​


----------



## fulcrum29smt (15 Abr 2022)

The_unknown dijo:


> La microelectrónica, componentes de motores,radar, etc.



Demuestras no tener ni puta idea de lo que hablas. Podrán ser mejores o peores comparados con los que fabrica Occidente pero son Rusos al 100%.

Si algo tiene Rusia es que ha intentado mantener la filosofía que tenía la URSS con respecto al armamento, autosuficiencia, con sus fallos, con sus errores a veces pero autosuficientes.

Anteriormente Ucrania fabricaba turbinas para helicópteros y barcos pero desde el 2014 esas mismas turbinas son fabricadas en Rusia. 

Y en cuanto a Radares.. En fin, pa que... ¿Tú te crees que Rusia, la heredera de la URSS iba a dejar en manos de sus socios Occidentales cualquier parte de un radar ya sea aéreo, naval o de tierra?


----------



## magufone (15 Abr 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> Todo lo ruso se hace en Rusia.
> Todo lo chino se hace en China.
> La industria armamentística consiste justamente en eso.
> 
> Ale toma, *a la segunda te lo has ganado*



son tan cuñaos que alguno seria capaz de decir que en las lanzaderas de misiles tienen Güindous 10....


----------



## Bocanegra (15 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Aqui se folla menos que los Ropper...



no te creas..... 






Noticia: - ONU: "España ya es el 3er país más putero del mundo por detrás de Tailandia y Puerto Rico"


De saberse no podía El debate más antiguo del mundo se aviva: abolir o regular la prostitución | REPOR España, líder en prostitución España es el primer país de Europa en consumo de prostitución y el tercero del mundo, después de Tailandia y Puerto Rico. Cuatro de cada diez hombres...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Alvin Red (15 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ninguno de esos tenía toneladas y toneladas y toneladas de oro y plata solo con alargar la mano. Coño ... que hay que ser muy inútil, muy sinvergüenza y muy inepto para suspender pagos en esas condiciones.
> 
> Dejaros ya de leyendas negras y aceptar la realidad. España, entonces y ahora, era y es el cortijo de una élites extractivas que se lo llevan crudo, periódicamente arruinan el pais y no aportan nada a la economía real.



Para llevar el oro, se necesitaban barcos que se habían de construir, se necesitaba tripulación incluidos capitanes de navío, todo eso llevo a que lo que antes valía 10 valiese 100 y era necesario endeudarse (inflacion a tope), genoveses y holandeses dieron el crédito para construir barco y enrolar tripulaciones donde al final acabo la mayoría del oro, por el pago de amortizaciones e intereses, aparte estaban los seguros, si existían ya y era de locos no asegurar la naves pues podías perderlo todo.

Según el libro "La catedral del mar" el banquero que caía en quiebra, el castigo era la decapitación, tiempos arriesgados para ser banquero , no he visto que rodaran cabezas por Lehman brothers, el protagonista al final de banquero pasa a ser asegurador, no dice si el castigo era el mismo pero se supone.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Abr 2022)

*NO ES UNA GUERRA EN UCRANUIA : ES EL GOLPE DE ESTADO NWO MUNDIAL*

*“We Are Facing a Global Coup that Involves Both Civil Society and the Church” – Archbishop Carlo Maria Vigano*


SOROS TEAM BLACKROCK - VANGUARD - KINGDOM ( REINO ) FUND DE LOS PEDERASTAS SAUDIES

VS

ELON MUSK | LA TRUMPADA | ETC







By Joe Hoft
Published April 13, 2022 at 4:30pm​








"We Are Facing a Global Coup that Involves Both Civil Society and the Church" - Archbishop Carlo Maria Vigano


Archbishop Carlo Maria Vigano was on Canale Italia TV and he shared his observations on what is going on in this world. Below are some of the Archbishop’s key observations. About the church and political leadership today: We are facing a global coup that involves both civil society and the...




www.thegatewaypundit.com







*Archbishop Carlo Maria Vigano was on Canale Italia TV and he shared his observations on what is going on in this world. *
Below are some of the Archbishop’s key observations.
About the church and political leadership today:


> We are facing a global coup that involves both civil society and the Church. Both are infiltrated and controlled by characters who use their power and the authority that derives from it, not for the purposes of the institutions they govern, but in order to destroy them. This crisis of authority must be denounced, because the action of those who have reached the highest levels of leadership both of nations and of the Church is a subversive and criminal act.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (15 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> La misma que tenía la OTAN bombardeando Belgrado, saber que los politicos no estaban a salvo. La OTAN no quería tomar Belgrado y la ataco durante toda la guerra.



Eso no es respuesta. Lo de la otan es condenable en eso estamos de acuerdo. entonces por qué tratas de justificar algo así comparándolo con eso? Busca un argumento mejor. (Si lo encuentras)


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (15 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es curioso que de un país económicamente comparable a Marruecos o Argelia estén saliendo en desbandada "refugiadas" en Mercedes . Lo que está saliendo es la casta ligada al poder político no vaya a hacer cambios en el país



He visto refugiados Ucranianos que tras dos meses de "conflicto" tienen mejor cara que muchos autónomos españoles.

Mucho cuento veo yo en esa gente que va de víctima pero no tiene ni ojeras...los que están jodidos de verdad no los sacan por la tele, no vaya a ser que digan lo que piensan.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (15 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Eso no tiene mucho que ver. Ucrania no está cediendo terreno, pero Rusia tampoco deja de presionar. De caer la Bolsa del Dombas, los rusos llegan al Dniéper en una semana.
> 
> La guerra es así, puedes recoger los frutos de dos meses de esfuerzos en tan solo una semana. Es un conflicto de unas dimensiones muy superiores de las que se están vendiendo.




En cualquier caso el conflicto le queda grande a Rusia, muy grande. Ucrania no es Georgia, más de 300000 ucranianos que se habían ido del país antes de empezar el conflicto han regresado para tomar las armas y defenderlo. Veo poco porblable que lleguen al Dniéper en una semana, establecer una cabeza de puente en el otro lado lo veo casi imposible al menos a corto plazo. Esto solo va a ir de mal en peor para Rusia, y creo que para los rusos lo peor está aún por llegar.

Se metió donde no se debía haber metido y ahora con 15000 muertos propios detrás y un desastre militar que empequeñece al de Afganistán ya no es posible salir victorioso de ahí. En més y medio han sufrido casi tantas bajas como en 10 años en Afganistán. Si me lo hubieran dicho hace 2 meses no me lo hubiera creído.


----------



## Nico (15 Abr 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> ¿Cual es la finalidad de bombardear Kiev si el ejército ruso se había retirado y se iban a centrar en el Donbas? Venganza visceral *porque Ucrania les hundió un barco?* Este tipo de reacciones emocionales no son propias de un ejercito profesional que tiene claro sus objetivos en la guerra.
> una muestra más de la debilidad del ejército ruso en esta operación militar.




No, lo que Rusia dijo es que* si volvían a atacar SU TERRITORIO*, entonces iban a poner como objetivos algunos políticos.

Y los ucranianos *atacaron de nuevo varias ciudades y aldeas rusas* (está de sobra la información en el foro).

Asumo que, en el fondo, si es que el buque fue atacado por Ucrania (y no fue un accidente), habrá sido parte del motivo también. Pero el aviso ruso es ANTERIOR y por SU TERRITORIO, no por el barco.


----------



## alnitak (15 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es curioso que de un país económicamente comparable a Marruecos o Argelia estén saliendo en desbandada "refugiadas" en Mercedes . Lo que está saliendo es la casta ligada al poder político no vaya a hacer cambios en el país




ese bicho vale 250.000 euros... y amarillo.. ya sabeis en que se quiere gastar 7000 millones al mes... ahora resulta que ucrania tiene mas presuouesto que españa


----------



## pirivi-parava (15 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Con faldas y a lo loco.
> 
> 
> 
> Que alguien siga explorando esta cuenta que es una mina y yo tengo que dejarlo. Saludos.



Pues seguro que tiene un certificado de MELAFO de medio foro


----------



## bigmaller (15 Abr 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Eso no es respuesta. Lo de la otan es condenable en eso estamos de acuerdo. entonces por qué tratas de justificar algo así comparándolo con eso? Busca un argumento mejor. (Si lo encuentras)



La "condena" A USA por yugoslavia, es una condena moral. Nunca han sido juzgados. Otan bombardeó belgrado ilegalmente. 

Se la "condena"? Si. Yo en mi casa a la hora de cenar. 

Por qué no hay castigo para un bombardeo ilegal y si para otro?

Por qué los soldados USA no rinden cuentas por crimenes de guerra? 

Porque hay casos abiertos, pero USA siempre ha dicho que los suyos pueden hacer lo que quieran sin tener que enfrentarse a juicios fuera de sus fronteras. 

Dobles morales.


----------



## frangelico (15 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> He visto refugiados Ucranianos que tras dos meses de "conflicto" tienen mejor cara que muchos autónomos españoles.
> 
> Mucho cuento veo yo en esa gente que va de víctima pero no tiene ni ojeras...los que están jodidos de verdad no los sacan por la tele, no vaya a ser que digan lo que piensan.



No debería haber refugiados que no sean hembra.


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Con faldas y a lo loco.
> 
> 
> 
> Que alguien siga explorando esta cuenta que es una mina y yo tengo que dejarlo. Saludos.



Cierto. Menuda joya has encontrado.


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 Abr 2022)

Russia is coming...


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (15 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> En cualquier caso el conflicto le queda grande a Rusia, muy grande. Ucrania no es Georgia, más de 300000 ucranianos que se habían ido del país antes de empezar el conflicto han regresado para tomar las armas y defenderlo. Veo poco porblable que lleguen al Dniéper en una semana, establecer una cabeza de puente en el otro lado lo veo casi imposible al menos a corto plazo. Esto solo va a ir de mal en peor para Rusia, y creo que para los rusos lo peor está aún por llegar.
> 
> Se metió donde no se debía haber metido y ahora con 15000 muertos propios detrás y un desastre militar que empequeñece al de Afganistán ya no es posible salir victorioso de ahí. En més y medio han sufrido casi tantas bajas como en 10 años en Afganistán. Si me lo hubieran dicho hace 2 meses no me lo hubiera creído.



Es que no es comparable a lo de Afganistán. Las cifras de soldados "ucranianios" muertos superan los 20.000 + heridos de diversa índole.


----------



## pirivi-parava (15 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> La "condena" A USA por yugoslavia, es una condena moral. Nunca han sido juzgados. Otan bombardeó belgrado ilegalmente.
> 
> Se la "condena"? Si. Yo en mi casa a la hora de cenar.
> 
> ...











Corte Penal Internacional - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org






El Estatuto de la Corte *no ha sido firmado ni ratificado*, entre otros países, por* Estados Unidos, Rusia, China, India, Israel, Cuba e Irak,* lo que denota la política de evitar someter a organismos supranacionales los temas internacionales y de dejarlos a organizaciones intergubernamentales o, simplemente, de que no estén regulados.


----------



## Impresionante (15 Abr 2022)

. La esposa del opositor Víktor Medvedchuk denuncia que los servicios de seguridad ucranianos pueden torturarlo


----------



## frangelico (15 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Russia is coming...



Ahí hay de todo, me parece ver Bear y Backfire, los más pequeños no sé lo que son ,quizá Su-34.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (15 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> La "condena" A USA por yugoslavia, es una condena moral. Nunca han sido juzgados. Otan bombardeó belgrado ilegalmente.
> 
> Se la "condena"? Si. Yo en mi casa a la hora de cenar.
> 
> ...



Pero a mi que me cuentas Sobre cómo funciona el mundo! Estás justificando el bombardeo de Kiev porque hay una especie de barra libre ya que la,otan bombardeó yugoslavia. pues vaya argumento de mierda. Es como justificar robar un banco porque hace años robaron uno.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (15 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Es que no es comparable a lo de Afganistán. Las cifras de soldados "ucranianios" muertos superan los 20.000 + heridos de diversa índole.




Normalmente cuando se ataca el que pone el grueso de las bajas es el atacante, en estos momentos debe haber entre 150000 y 20000 soldados rusos muertos, ucranianos ni idea.


----------



## Harman (15 Abr 2022)

La ONG Suiza 22ND Wild Life — ¿infotsygans militares o mercenarios encubiertos?

El 2 de marzo, el "primer escuadrón de reconocimiento y ayuda humanitaria" de la ONG SUIZA 22nd Wild Life avanzó al territorio de Ucrania.

Está dirigida por el alemán Philip Derr. Ya lo mencionamos anteriormente, pero la situación resultó ser mucho más grave.

Sobre el insalubre interés de los veteranos alemanes en la situación humanitaria en Ucrania, en el análisis del equipo de Pescadores:

t.me/boris_rozhin/42584


----------



## Trajanillo (15 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Eso es para un desfile, van muy bajos y demasiado cercanos.



Si van por territorio ruso si pueden ir en formación según se acerquen a la frontera puede tomar otra formación. Desde la barra del bar, siendo la hora que es, con un gin-tonic off course.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (15 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Entre tanto, guerra de posiciones... El 24 de febrero lo hubiera considerado propaganda ucronazi.



¡Como mola el BMP-3 con el Khrizantema!


----------



## keylargof (15 Abr 2022)

Oye ya han apagado el fuego del Movska? Que mala suerte macho. Se sabe si fue que se quemaron unas croquetas?


----------



## lasoziedad (15 Abr 2022)

*Las autoridades de Ucrania aseguran que Medvedchuk 'no podrá escapar esta vez'*

El asesor del Ministerio de Interior de Ucrania, Vadim Denisenko, ha afirmado este viernes que el *líder del partido ucraniano prorruso* Plataforma Opositora por la Vida, Viktor Medvedchuk, "*no podrá escapar* esta vez", después de haber sido detenido en el marco de la invasión rusa. Medvedchuk, aliado del presidente ruso, estaba *bajo arresto domiciliario *desde hace más de un año acusado de traición. Sin embargo, a finales de febrero, poco después de la invasión rusa de Ucrania, se anunció que *había escapado*. "Si hablamos de si está escondido de forma segura, sí, *no irá a ningún lado*, no podrá escapar esta vez", ha indicado Denisenko, que ha querido recordar que, la vez anterior, pudo hacerlo porque "poco antes de la invasión, el juez le quitó el brazalete", ha recogido la agencia de noticias Ukrinform.


----------



## Harman (15 Abr 2022)

Coronel Gnatov, se dice que fue tomado prisionero cerca de la fábrica Illich.
Un veterano criminal de guerra








Комбриг Гнатов расплачивается за свои «шалости» кровью дончан | Персоны | Аналитическая служба Донбасса


Полковник пошел путем нацистки и уголовницы Заверухи




asd.news




Si es realmente él, es un buen partido, sin relación con Baranyuk.

En cuanto aparezca una foto, la publicaré.

t.me/boris_rozhin/42567


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 Abr 2022)

Abuela 2.0


----------



## bigmaller (15 Abr 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Corte Penal Internacional - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entonces de que estamos hablando. Ese es el tema.


----------



## Bocanegra (15 Abr 2022)

Rusia le asegura a Austria que no tendrá problemas de suministro de gas y petróleo, además les permitirá pagar en euros.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (15 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Normalmente cuando se ataca el que pone el grueso de las bajas es el atacante, en estos momentos debe haber entre 150000 y 20000 soldados rusos muertos, ucranianos ni idea.



Eso es de los tiempos de las trincheras. En el campo de batalla moderno, si pierdes el espacio aéreo te vas a comer todo lo que te metan y Rusia lo controla a partir de los 6000 metros que es el alcance de los Stinger, más los misiles de crucero que pueden meter a placer.

Obviamente no lo dicen en los medios occidentales pro-ucranianos pues se produciría una retirada masiva. Se intenta mantener la moral por parte de los que controlan a los ucranianos, pero un campo de batalla moderno sin control del espacio aéreo es lo que es....


----------



## Harman (15 Abr 2022)

Se informa de que el coronel Gnatov, que anteriormente había comandado el 36º CGRI, fue hecho prisionero cerca de las obras de Ilyich. Es difícil decir qué cargo ocupaba ahora - el comandante oficial de la 36ª Brigada era el Coronel Baranyuk. Mayol Volyn, que se sienta en Azovstal, tampoco dice dónde está el mando oficial de la brigada y dónde está Baranyuk.

t.me/boris_rozhin/42566


----------



## katiuss (15 Abr 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Rusia le asegura a Austria que no tendrá problemas de suministro de gas y petróleo, además les permitirá pagar en euros.



Austria el gas no le va por el cielo ... 
Estos austriacos son como los españoles que decían que nosotros no tenemos problemas porque nuestro gas venía de Argelia xD...


----------



## lasoziedad (15 Abr 2022)

*Compañías ferroviarias de Rusia y China acuerdan aumentar tránsito de carga*

El grupo empresarial *Ferrocarriles de Rusia RZD y su homólogo chino Ferrocarriles Estatales de China *acordaron un incremento paulatino del tránsito de carga por los llamados puntos de trasbordo entre ambos países, según informó hoy la empresa rusa. 

Estos puntos son necesarios en el tránsito de trenes entre países como Rusia y China debido a que las locomotoras tienen diversos sistemas de alimentación, por lo que las cargas deben ser transferidas en terminales especialmente destinadas para este fin.

Según RZD, el tránsito de carga a través del punto de Zabaikalsk, ubicado en la frontera ruso-china frente a la provincia de Manshuoli, creció en abril un 27 % en comparación con el mes anterior, mientras que en Grodékovo, colindante con la provincia de Heilongjiang, aumentó en un 10 %.

RZD señaló que al transporte de carbón se suma el de otras cargas, lo que ha significado un incremento de las solicitudes de carga de casi un 30 % en relación a 2021.

En el primer trimestre de 2022 por el Polígono Oriental (incluye los ferrocarriles Baikal-Amur y Transsiberiano) pasaron más de 3.500 trenes de carga pesada y 1.700 trenes mixtos, que transportaron más de 6,5 millones de toneladas.


----------



## lasoziedad (15 Abr 2022)

*Aumentan las exportaciones de gas ruso a China por el gasoducto Fuerza de Siberia*

Las exportaciones de gas ruso a China por el gasoducto *'Fuerza de Siberia'* han aumentado en el marco de un contrato vigente entre el gigante gasístico* Gazprom* y la compañía china *CNPC*, informó hoy la empresa rusa. 

'Las exportaciones de gas a China a través del gasoducto 'Fuerza de Siberia' están creciendo en virtud de *un contrato bilateral a largo plazo entre Gazprom y CNPC*', señaló la empresa en un comunicado publicado en Telegram sin precisar los volúmenes suministrados. 

Según el contrato, Gazprom suministrará anualmente a China *38.000 millones de metro cúbicos de gas natural durante 30 años*, volumen que planea comenzar a bombear en 2025.


----------



## Trajanillo (15 Abr 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Eso no es respuesta. Lo de la otan es condenable en eso estamos de acuerdo. entonces por qué tratas de justificar algo así comparándolo con eso? Busca un argumento mejor. (Si lo encuentras)



Es un argumento tan bueno como cualquier otro, si no te vale es otro tema. Se bombardean las capitales para infringir miedo, las capitales de los países se protegen con todo lo que tengas por eso se bombardean en caso de guerra aunque no vayas a tomarla. Los alemanes fueron directamente a París en la Segunda y la tomaron, despues del desembarco de Normandía su primer objetivo fue París, iban hacia París en la Primera y los pararon, en la Segunda bombardearon Londres más que otra población de Inglaterra, en la Guerra Civil Madrid fue defendida con uñas y dientes, son un símbolo y por eso se atacan.


----------



## bigmaller (15 Abr 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Pero a mi que me cuentas Sobre cómo funciona el mundo! Estás justificando el bombardeo de Kiev porque hay una especie de barra libre ya que la,otan bombardeó yugoslavia. pues vaya argumento de mierda. Es como justificar robar un banco porque hace años robaron uno.



No justifico nada. 

Intento hacer ver que el que agora pone el grito en el cielo, hace 2 años... Se quejaba con la boca pequeña.
No se trata de si está bien o no. Se trata de que el mundo esta montado asi y a veces nos parece mejor que otras veces... Dependiendo de nuestra postura.


----------



## Malevich (15 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Ese artículo no desmiente nada de la realidad de una euskarización tardía. En absoluto. De hecho, las teorías actuales hablan de la conexión caucásica con la posibilidad de que los primeros euskaldunes llegaran con los alanos. Hipótesis que por cierto apunta tener muchos visos de ser correcta. Y no, amigo, no tiene usted artículos científicos para rebatir lo que dicen los estudios que he puesto (solo un puñado). Y aquí termino este asunto, que veo les ha jodido en la línea de flotación (y no me gusta este dicho hoy precisamente).



No quiero entrar en este tema y como dicen algunos con foreros este hilo es sobre Ucrania. 
Los alanos son los antepasados de los actuales osetios y estos hablan una lengua indoirania, por tanto Indoeuropea y estrechamente emparentada con el persa, por lo que dudo mucho que ellos introdujeran el euskera. Sí se ha hablado de un posible parentesco con el georgiano (recordemos que los griegos también llamaron a esa zona Iberia) por ser también una especie de isla lingüística no Indoeuropea pero no se parecen en nada. 

No me gustaría contaminar el hilo con las viejas rencillas españolas derecha contra izquierda y separatistas contra separadores. Por lo que ahí lo dejo y os ruego hacer otro tanto


----------



## Charidemo (15 Abr 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Pero a mi que me cuentas Sobre cómo funciona el mundo! Estás justificando el bombardeo de Kiev porque hay una especie de barra libre ya que la,otan bombardeó yugoslavia. pues vaya argumento de mierda. Es como justificar robar un banco porque hace años robaron uno.



Sí, básicamente es así. Plantealo al revés. Los países que más presumen de ser civilizados son los que más han bombardeado desde la IIGM. ¿Es moral lo de la barra libre? Si los más civilizados lo hacen ... .


----------



## Malevich (15 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es grave el abuso del temrino, al final todo van a ser genocidios excepto los de verdad como el de USA en Filipinas o els e Turquía en Armenia. Es una cosa muy seria y la prostituyen. Cómo va a haber un genocidio sin haber una raza o colectividad identificable que es masacrada de modo indiscriminado ? La propia ONU da cifras de muertes que están por debajo de las de muchas guerras recientes e incluso, ajustando por población y medios ofensivos disponibles ,son inferiores a las de ETA (es el nacionalismo vasco una banda de genocidas ? Esto nadie se ha atrevido a decirlo pero en proporción a sus envíos han matado más que la mayoría de guerras recientes)



Han puesto el listón muy bajo últimamente. Genocidio es el armenio o el holocausto, los casos más evidentes, pero desde los Balcanes ya vale para todo con tal de justificar unos intereses.


----------



## Seronoser (15 Abr 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Rusia le asegura a Austria que no tendrá problemas de suministro de gas y petróleo, además les permitirá pagar en euros.



Noticia ya comentada aquí diez veces…
Claro que Austria pagará en rublos, como todos, en cuanto oficialicen el método de pago.

Esquema de pago, para los que no lo entiendan, incluido el Canciller Austriaco:

Austria cambia euros a rublos a GazpromBank.
Gazprom le cambia esos euros al tipo de interés que le sale de los cojones al Banco Central Ruso (con % de comisión claro).
Austria recibe rublos, con la comisión incluida.
Austria paga el gas, en rublos.

Rusia ingresa por el gas y por la comisión de venta de rublos.

No es tan dificil de comprender ni para un austriaco


----------



## Top5 (15 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Es que no es comparable a lo de Afganistán. Las cifras de soldados "ucranianios" muertos superan los 20.000 + heridos de diversa índole.



Ese al que contestas tiene toda la pinta de ser el alter ego del Profesor Bacterio, el del hilo del hundimiento de Rusia en Siria...


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## katiuss (15 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Es un argumento tan bueno como cualquier otro, si no te vale es otro tema. Se bombardean las capitales para infringir miedo, las capitales de los países se protegen con todo lo que tengas por eso se bombardean en caso de guerra aunque no vayas a tomarla. Los alemanes fueron directamente a París en la Segunda y la tomaron, despues del desembarco de Normandía su primer objetivo fue París, iban hacia París en la Primera y los pararon, en la Segunda bombardearon Londres más que otra población de Inglaterra, en la Guerra Civil Madrid fue defendida con uñas y dientes, son un símbolo y por eso se atacan.



Está bien la lógica... Y ante lo que pones no creo que nadie diga nada. Pero con un: pero hay que ser hijo de puta para meterse en el país de otro y bombardear población civil (sea el que sea el que lo hace)... Quedaría mucho mejor el discurso.


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 Abr 2022)

Ukronazi haciendo CASH con los rusos. Visionado OBLIGADO.


----------



## Harman (15 Abr 2022)

"Y por cierto, todo es culpa de Vladimir Putin". El presentador de Fox News Sean Hannity se burla del fracaso de Biden como presidente

"Nos dicen: el pico histórico de la inflación no tiene nada que ver con los billones de dólares que repartió Biden, y los precios récord de los combustibles no tienen nada que ver con las sanciones de Biden al petróleo y al gas", se mofó el presentador.

También añadió que en los 15 meses que lleva el presidente en el cargo, Estados Unidos ha tenido un colapso total en todo: "La renta es más 17%. Los salarios reales son de menos 3%, y la nueva economía verde de Biden es una pesadilla para todos".

t.me/boris_rozhin/42565


----------



## amcxxl (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (15 Abr 2022)

Me acaban de llegar 100 latunes. Gracias Calopez.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Abr 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Pero a mi que me cuentas Sobre cómo funciona el mundo! Estás justificando el bombardeo de Kiev porque hay una especie de barra libre ya que la,otan bombardeó yugoslavia. pues vaya argumento de mierda. Es como justificar robar un banco porque hace años robaron uno.



Y usted justifica que Bastardos Unidos arrase estados con un simple "¡Pues que mal!"
Estados arrasados por USA: Afganistán, Yugoslavia, Iraq, Libia, Siria.
Estados arrasatos por Rusia: Ucrania.
Rusia tiene 4 vales.


----------



## The_unknown (15 Abr 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> Un requisito para validación en la industria militar es que todas las piezas sean de origen nacional (en España vale origen europeo).
> Si hubieras trabajado en el sector lo sabrías, pero solo eres otro palillero *que no tiene ni puta idea de lo que habla.*



Esa es la teoría y lo que yo pensaba que la industria Rusa hacia. Pero los rusos en sus tanques utilizan ópticas francesas y sus camiones llevan motor alemán.

Y eso de que la industria militar para estar vlidad necesita que todas las piezan sean de origen nacional no te lo crees ni tu. 

Los paises europeos intercambian muchos componentes, y parte de la industria europea utiliza componentes estadounidenses. 

Los chips Rusos los mandan a hacerse a Taiwan.


----------



## The_unknown (15 Abr 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> Todo lo ruso se hace en Rusia.
> Todo lo chino se hace en China.
> La industria armamentística consiste justamente en eso.
> 
> Ale toma, *a la segunda te lo has ganado*




De cuñado nada, yo solo he comentado lo que es bien sabido por todos.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (15 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Y usted justifica que Bastardos Unidos arrase estados con un simple "¡Pues que mal!"
> Estados arrasados por USA: Afganistán, Yugoslavia, Iraq, Libia, Siria.
> Estados arrasatos por Rusia: Ucrania.
> Rusia tiene 4 vales.



Yo no estoy justificando lo que hace Estados Unidos, es más lo he criticado SIEMPRE. a ver si encuentras un solo mensaje donde simpatice con el imperialismo americano . Mentiroso, tergiversador.


----------



## Top5 (15 Abr 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Pero a mi que me cuentas *Sobre cómo funciona el mundo*! Estás justificando el bombardeo de Kiev porque hay una especie de barra libre ya que la,otan bombardeó yugoslavia. pues vaya argumento de mierda. Es como justificar robar un banco porque hace años robaron uno.



Tú estas justificando que E-E-U-U *sea el dueño de la barra libre*... diciendo que *ASÍ* funciona el mundo.
Si hay legislaciones que se las pasa por el culo cierto país es hasta normal que otro se las pase por los huevos.

Ya veremos que pasa con la convención de Ginebra, por que si vais por ese camino también vais a asegurar la muerte a los que se rindan en el campo de batalla con vuestra hipocresía.


----------



## alfonbass (15 Abr 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Se quedaron sin bombas y se las mandó China. Por eso tardan más.
> 
> Los rusos con 4 soldados, los chechenos y los ucranianos del Donbassya tienen el 50% de la economía del país. Y los ingresos por gas y petróleo en máximos históricos.
> Pero la tele dice que corralito y no aguantan que el PIB es el de España. Hay que tener jeta la verdad.



La tele puede decir misa, de hecho no me interesa lo que dice
Ahora bien, sacarse de la manga que "ezto e gueno para rusia por materias primas" es una soberana tontería.
La economía rusa se centra en el estado, sabe usted cuanto es el salario medio en Rusia? o le importa un cojón?
Impedir circulación de moneda y poner un cepo cambiario no es "corralito", pero esa es una de las consecuencias de hacer eso, or lo que si dicen eso mal encaminados no van
La economía rusa no aguanta así mucho, yo no digo que en Europa no haga problemas, que los hay, en parte por las medidas estatistas de muchos países de a unión, pero, económicamente no me cambio, desde luego, prefiero tener acceso a tecnología y a algo más de libertad al menos


----------



## The_unknown (15 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Demuestras no tener ni puta idea de lo que hablas. Podrán ser mejores o peores comparados con los que fabrica Occidente pero son Rusos al 100%.
> 
> Si algo tiene Rusia es que ha intentado mantener la filosofía que tenía la URSS con respecto al armamento, autosuficiencia, con sus fallos, con sus errores a veces pero autosuficientes.
> 
> ...



Dame las fuentes que yo estoy encantado de cambiar de opinion.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Abr 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Yo no estoy justificando lo que hace Estados Unidos, es más lo he criticado SIEMPRE. a ver si encuentras un solo mensaje donde simpatice con el imperialismo americano . Mentiroso, tergiversador.



Lo hace desde el momento que le parece bien que USA se vaya de rositas pero pide que Rusia sea condenada, que se le ve el plumero, vaya.


----------



## Impresionante (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (15 Abr 2022)

Odessa se ha relajado, ahí es donde viene la sorpresa

Los erizos antitanques están siendo retirados de la calle Deribasovskaya en Odessa, y se informa que serán enviados a las direcciones de Nikolaevskoye y Khersonskoye.

t.me/Soldierline/3436


----------



## katiuss (15 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Ukronazi haciendo CASH con los rusos. Visionado OBLIGADO.



Mira que no se me hace nada raro de que tribu es el del Twitter...de esperar como los cachorros que están pintando Z por Bilbao ...


----------



## Harman (15 Abr 2022)

En Moldavia, los habitantes de Balti protestan contra una ley aprobada por el parlamento que prohíbe el uso de la cinta de San Jorge.

t.me/Soldierline/3431


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Demuestras no tener ni puta idea de lo que hablas. Podrán ser mejores o peores comparados con los que fabrica Occidente pero son Rusos al 100%.
> 
> Si algo tiene Rusia es que ha intentado mantener la filosofía que tenía la URSS con respecto al armamento, autosuficiencia, con sus fallos, con sus errores a veces pero autosuficientes.
> 
> ...



Pues si, cosas como este misil tiene componentes solo rusos…








Kh-47M2 Kinzhal - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Trajanillo (15 Abr 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Está bien la lógica... Y ante lo que pones no creo que nadie diga nada. Pero con un: pero hay que ser hijo de puta para meterse en el país de otro y bombardear población civil (sea el que sea el que lo hace)... Quedaría mucho mejor el discurso.



Y en eso estoy de acuerdo, por eso en esta guerra me la sopla todo porque Occidente ha hecho lo que le ha salido del prepucio desde los años 90 y nadie le ha dicho nada, quieres que me posicione no me da la gana, solo me gusta poner a la peña delante del espejo el porque critica esto y no lo que pasó en multitud de ocasiones en otros países, dentro de meses, años, volveremos a querer democratizar cualquier país y lo bombardearemos hasta los cimientos, pero entonces esos bombardeos serán sanos y estos no.

Lo repito, no me posiciono porque posicionarse es justificar lo que hace el otro y no me da la gana.


----------



## Harman (15 Abr 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han vuelto a bombardear Pervomaisk.

Como resultado del bombardeo, 4 edificios residenciales y el hospital multidisciplinar de la ciudad de Pervomaisk sufrieron daños.

t.me/boris_rozhin/42590


----------



## kelden (15 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> La tele puede decir misa, de hecho no me interesa lo que dice
> Ahora bien, sacarse de la manga que "ezto e gueno para rusia por materias primas" es una soberana tontería.
> La economía rusa se centra en el estado, sabe usted cuanto es el salario medio en Rusia? o le importa un cojón?
> Impedir circulación de moneda y poner un cepo cambiario no es "corralito", pero esa es una de las consecuencias de hacer eso, or lo que si dicen eso mal encaminados no van
> La economía rusa no aguanta así mucho, yo no digo que en Europa no haga problemas, que los hay, en parte por las medidas estatistas de muchos países de a unión, pero, económicamente no me cambio, desde luego, prefiero tener acceso a tecnología y a algo más de libertad al menos



La diferencia entre China o Rusia y España o cualquier pais de occidente (a nivel de libertades individuales) es que aquí puedes elegir CocaCola o PepsiCola y allí tienen la misma p'a todos (TaoCola, por ejemplo), no desperdician recursos.

A la que te conviertes en una amenaza para el statu-quo te cepillan allí y aquí.


----------



## apocalippsis (15 Abr 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> Cita:
> 
> Entonces, ¿qué causó la muerte de "Moscú", misiles antibuque, una mina o un incendio? Y ahora realmente no importa. El crucero se hundió, cualquiera que fuera la causa de su muerte. Es poco probable que levantar el barco tenga éxito, por lo que no sabremos la verdad con certeza.
> 
> Y de hecho, ¿es realmente necesario? Está claro que el viejo barco (seis meses no llegó al cuadragésimo aniversario de servicio), con problemas en el diseño, estaba condenado. Y la Armada lo sabía, de lo contrario no habrían eliminado a la tripulación, poniendo fin a la lucha por la supervivencia.



Menos mariconeo ruso esto es lo que hay,

*El experto estimó la pérdida del crucero "Moskva" en un tercio del potencial de la Flota del Mar Negro.*

*La pérdida del crucero Moskva significa la pérdida de un tercio del potencial de la Flota del Mar Negro, dice Konstantin Sivkov, miembro correspondiente de la Academia Rusa de Ciencias de Cohetes y Artillería, capitán retirado de primer rango.*






En la foto: el crucero "Moskva" de la Flota del Mar Negro de Rusia. (Foto: Zhang Jiye/XinHua/Global Look Press)

La pérdida del crucero Moskva significa la pérdida de un tercio del potencial de la Flota del Mar Negro, dice Konstantin Sivkov, miembro correspondiente de la Academia Rusa de Ciencias de Cohetes y Artillería, capitán retirado de primer rango.

*“La pérdida es muy tangible, quiero decir de inmediato sin equívocos. De hecho, nuestra flota ha perdido un tercio de su potencial en la zona de mar lejano. La Flota del Mar Negro tenía cuatro barcos modernos capaces de operar en esta zona lejana, contando con poderosas armas modernas: tres fragatas y el crucero Moskva. A pesar de que fue construido en 1982, ya tiene 40 años, tiene armas poderosas que cumplen con los requisitos modernos. El rango de combate es de unos mil kilómetros. Tiene un poderoso sistema de defensa aérea Fort, el primer sistema multicanal del mundo, los estadounidenses nunca han tenido algo así. Tiene 64 misiles de este tipo a bordo ”, dijo el experto de NSN .

Konstantin Sivkov está seguro de que los motivos de la pérdida del crucero Moskva deben abordarse y los responsables definitivamente deben ser castigados.*

Al mismo tiempo, el crucero no tiene reemplazo, ya que "Turquía, teniendo en cuenta la situación actual, bloqueó el Bósforo y los Dardanelos y, en segundo lugar, estos barcos también son necesarios en otros teatros de operaciones militares", señaló Sivkov.

Más temprano, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso informó que el buque insignia de la Flota del Mar Negro, el crucero de misiles Moskva, en el que se produjo un incendio debido a la detonación de municiones, se hundió en el Mar Negro mientras era remolcado al puerto de destino.

Sobre lo que le sucedió al crucero "Moskva" y las versiones de la causa del incendio, lea el material

"SP" " ¿Qué arruinó el" Moscú "- una operación especial de Gran Bretaña, Canadá y Ucrania? ".









Эксперт оценил потерю крейсера «Москва» в треть потенциала Черноморского флота - Свободная Пресса - Крейсер Москва. Ракетный крейсер Москва. Что случилось на крейсере Москва? Взрыв на крейсере Москва. Пожар на крейсере Москва.


Потеря крейсера «Москва» означает потерю трети потенциала Черноморского флота, считает член-корреспондент Российской академии ракетных и артиллерийских наук, ка




svpressa.ru


----------



## katiuss (15 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Y en eso estoy de acuerdo, por eso en esta guerra me la sopla todo porque Occidente ha hecho lo que le ha salido del prepucio desde los años 90 y nadie le ha dicho nada, quieres que me posicione no me da la gana, solo me gusta poner a la peña delante del espejo el porque critica esto y no lo que pasó en multitud de ocasiones en otros países, dentro de meses, años, volveremos a querer democratizar cualquier país y lo bombardearemos hasta los cimientos, pero entonces esos bombardeos serán sanos y estos no.
> 
> Lo repito, no me posiciono porque posicionarse es justificar lo que hace el otro y no me da la gana.



Entiendo lo de no posicionarse, pero hasta los etarras más sanguinarios cuando los ponías frente al espejo por lo menos usaban la de : estamos en contra de todas las violencias... xD


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Ukronazi haciendo CASH con los rusos. Visionado OBLIGADO.



El mejor momento:

(ukronazi ojeando los billetes) -¿no son falsos?
- Son reales
- Nunca he visto rublos en mi vida
- No te preocupes, los verás pronto. Estarán en todas partes.


----------



## Trajanillo (15 Abr 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Entiendo lo de no posicionarse, pero hasta los etarras más sanguinarios cuando los ponías frente al espejo por lo menos usaban la de : estamos en contra de todas las violencias... xD



Y porque me voy a poner en contra de algo que es innato en el ser humano, somos violentos por naturaleza, no asumirlo nos lleva a muchos problemas.


----------



## alfonbass (15 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> La diferencia entre China o Rusia y España o cualquier pais de occidente (a nivel de libertades individuales) es que aquí puedes elegir CocaCola o PepsiCola y allí tienen la misma p'a todos (TaoCola, por ejemplo), no desperdician recursos.
> 
> A la que te conviertes en una amenaza para el statu-quo te cepillan allí y aquí.



Pies yo voy a seguir escogiendo lo que bebo, faltaría mas que venga el estado a decírmelo


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (15 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> La diferencia entre China o Rusia y España o cualquier pais de occidente (a nivel de libertades individuales) es que aquí puedes elegir CocaCola o PepsiCola y allí tienen la misma p'a todos (TaoCola, por ejemplo), no desperdician recursos.
> 
> A la que te conviertes en una amenaza para el statu-quo te cepillan allí y aquí.



Buena dosis de realidad.


----------



## Malevich (15 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Ukronazi haciendo CASH con los rusos. Visionado OBLIGADO.



Pronto verás rublos en todas partes....         
La moral de las fuerzas de la libertad se ve por las nubes......


----------



## Harman (15 Abr 2022)

No tienen mucho tiempo para luchar.
"Los Khokhlys fueron emboscados"

t.me/boris_rozhin/42589

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## katiuss (15 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Y porque me voy a poner en contra de algo que es innato en el ser humano, somos violentos por naturaleza, no asumirlo nos lleva a muchos problemas.



Cierto es... Pero no quita que cuando ves un problema desde la tranquilidad de una vida "normal" debería de primar nuestra conciencia social más que la animal y lamentarnos de lo que tristemente ocurre cuando solo nos regimos por nuestros impulsos primarios...

Cuando mi mujer se ponía las manos en la cabeza al ver el tanque ruso dando un pepinazo a un coche con un par de viejales, yo le dije que yo hubiera hecho lo mismo... En guerra con miles de de lanzacochetes en los maleteros no me fiaba ni de mi madre...
Y cuando vi soldados ucranianos rematando vilmente a soldados rendidos rusos en el suelo, tampoco se lo que haría tras estar bajo fuego enemigo y ver muertos cerca... 

Pero desde mi casa debo condenar los horrores de los impulsos animales en ese punto. Otra cosa es entender que en esa situación yo, como ser humano, quizás hubiera hecho tristemente lo mismo...


----------



## piru (15 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Ese artículo no desmiente nada de la realidad de una euskarización tardía. En absoluto. De hecho, las teorías actuales hablan de la conexión caucásica con la posibilidad de que los primeros euskaldunes llegaran con los alanos. Hipótesis que por cierto apunta tener muchos visos de ser correcta. Y no, amigo, no tiene usted artículos científicos para rebatir lo que dicen los estudios que he puesto (solo un puñado). Y aquí termino este asunto, que veo les ha jodido en la línea de flotación (y no me gusta este dicho hoy precisamente).



Río Araxes








Río Araxes - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org












Welcome to Encyclopaedia Iranica


The Encyclopaedia Iranica is a comprehensive research tool dedicated to the study of Iranian civilization in the Middle East, the Caucasus, Central Asia, and the Indian subcontinent




www.iranicaonline.org





Aralar:








Sierra de Aralar - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org












Monte Ararat - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## amcxxl (15 Abr 2022)

miembro del VSU golpea a un niño por decir sentirse ruso
Y el mismo bastardo, también habla ruso 


En Odessa, atraparon a un pobre hombre vestido de mujer que quería huir a Rumania y no ir a Maryinka. 


Marinka, "punto de control cero" de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Romych, un capitán y algunos Vushniks más permaneceran en la RPD para siempre.


otro conductor tomó posiciones en un edificio residencial


----------



## alfonbass (15 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Buena dosis de realidad.



Vete a Moscu ahora mismo, en plena Plaza Roja, con una bandera de Ucrania y con referencias a la guerra, no hace falta ni que muestres palabras de apoyo...a ver qué pasa....


----------



## Harman (15 Abr 2022)

Durante la Última hora, fue muy fuerte en las casas Nuevas, en la zona de la fábrica a lo largo de la avenida de Moscú, en ivanovka y en el área de la estación del sur, en el área de la Alta Novoselovka, en Bavaria. No es la primera vez que los tanques ven en las regiones del sur de Kharkov, pero hoy los suscriptores observaron una imagen clásica: un tanque, tres disparos, casi inmediatamente después de la Prensa; condujo más lejos, tres disparos, la Prensa allí. Donde específicamente, no escribiremos, los que viven allí están advertidos de este peligro.

Y muy malas noticias sobre las llegadas a HTZ, al área de DC y la escuela, y al área de otra escuela en la misma calle. Presumiblemente MLRS; en el primer caso, parece que (hasta ahora no se han recibido confirmaciones) con las víctimas, no solo con las víctimas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/42596


----------



## Harman (15 Abr 2022)

El uso de drones kamikaze por parte de las tropas ucranianas se ha observado por primera vez en la dirección de Slovyansk.

Dos vehículos aéreos no tripulados estadounidenses Switchblade atacaron las posiciones de los tanques rusos, pero no causaron ningún daño. Al parecer, los operadores están empezando a dominar la nueva tecnología.

Los drones similares fabricados por Israel en Karabaj, el Harop, son una molestia.

t.me/boris_rozhin/42593


----------



## alfonbass (15 Abr 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Cierto es... Pero no quita que cuando ves un problema desde la tranquilidad de una vida "normal" debería de primar nuestra conciencia social más que la animal y lamentarnos de lo que tristemente ocurre cuando solo nos regimos por nuestros impulsos primarios...
> 
> Cuando mi mujer se ponía las manos en la cabeza al ver el tanque ruso dando un pepinazo a un coche con un par de viejales, yo le dije que yo hubiera hecho lo mismo... En guerra con miles de de lanzacochetes en los maleteros no me fiaba ni de mi madre...
> Y cuando vi soldados ucranianos rematando vilmente a soldados rendidos rusos en el suelo, tampoco se lo que haría tras estar bajo fuego enemigo y ver muertos cerca...
> ...



El problema es no entender eso, que no digo comprender, que es diferente...

Debe ser muuuy difícil estar metido dentro de un puto tanque, pasando frío, hambre y estando acojonado todo el tiempo porque te sientes en peligro REAL de morir....
La mente es increíble y muchas personas, no tienen, ni de coña, la suficiente fortaleza mental para eso, y cuando esa fortaleza se hunde, y además tienes armas y te se han cargado al compañero con el que te llevabas bien, ya que digo que se hacen barbaridades, y pocas sabemos, seguro...

Hacer análisis partidistas de una guerra, aunque entendible, es una mierda


----------



## Magick (15 Abr 2022)

Di Maio, ministro italiano de exteriores (ahora, antes de entrar en política vendía latas de refresco en la entrada de un estadio):

_-"No estamos pagando el precio de las sanciones, estamos pagando el precio de la guerra_"


----------



## magufone (15 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Ukronazi haciendo CASH con los rusos. Visionado OBLIGADO.



A mas de un niño del foro se le quedaria la cara como el culo si hubisen visto a soldados isreaelies vendiendo armas a palestinos en plan trapicheo...
No por ser secreto a voces dejas de sorprenderte cuando lo compruebas


----------



## ussser (15 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Ukronazi haciendo CASH con los rusos. Visionado OBLIGADO.



Muy dimitri todo.

XD


----------



## amcxxl (15 Abr 2022)

209 agentes de la ley (691 heridos) y 105 civiles (184 heridos) murieron en la RPD durante la semana del 8 al 14 de abril - Defensor del Pueblo de la DPR


Debido al deterioro de las relaciones entre Kiev y Budapest, los húngaros que viven en Transcarpacia hablan abiertamente sobre su deseo de unirse a Hungría.


Según AFP, los ataques nocturnos en Kiev se llevaron a cabo en la planta de Vizar. Una planta de municiones ucraniana cerca de Kiev que producía misiles supuestamente utilizados para destruir el buque de guerra ruso Moskva fue parcialmente destruida por ataques rusos durante la noche.


Canción de marcha de los cerdos ukromarines en Mariupol.


----------



## Harman (15 Abr 2022)

Equipo militar de las AFU destruido

t.me/HersonVestnik/1635


----------



## kelden (15 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Vete a Moscu ahora mismo, en plena Plaza Roja, con una bandera de Ucrania y con referencias a la guerra, no hace falta ni que muestres palabras de apoyo...a ver qué pasa....



O vete a la Plaza Mayor de Madrid con un megáfono y grita que el rey es un chorizo y un hijoputa y el padre un putero a costa de todos. A ver que pasa.


----------



## Bocanegra (15 Abr 2022)

la Francia de Le Pen podría dar la espalda a sanciones a Rusia + alejarse del mando de la OTAN 

la Hungría de Orban planta cara a decisiones UE + OTAN 

la Austria de Karl Nehammer llega a buenos acuerdos en su reunión con Rusia 

Steinmeier, el presidente de Alemania es vapuleado en público por Zelenski 

en Italia el Ministro de Exteriores , Luigi di Maio, afirmó que "Italia no tiene los elementos para verificar si se está produciendo un genocidio en Ucrania" 


de esto va la guerra, de ir tomando posiciones...


----------



## magufone (15 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> O vete al centro de Madrid con un megáfono y di que el rey es un chorizo y un hijoputa. A ver que pasa.



O ponte en la Puerta del sol con una bandera rusa y espera... exagerado? Podeis hacer la comprobacion. Estos tiempos son distopicos ya.


----------



## Harman (15 Abr 2022)

Una serie de ataques masivos han golpeado Kharkiv, las explosiones se pueden escuchar en la ciudad.

Según Go and See, los ataques han tenido lugar durante todo el día. Hay varios focos de incendio en la ciudad.

Según la fuente del canal en la ciudad, la munición ucraniana podría haber explotado tras ser alcanzada por un proyectil.

Además, varios puestos en Kharkiv se quemaron a la vez.

Estamos esperando que comience la liberación de la ciudad.

t.me/sashakots/31286


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

No hay ni un solo motivo ético ni moral para apoyar a Rusia en este conflicto. Ni uno. 

Los que lo hacen están comprados o directamente son personas llenas de odio


----------



## kelden (15 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> O ponte en la Puerta del sol con una bandera rusa y espera... exagerado? Podeis hacer la comprobacion. Estos tiempos son distopicos ya.



Nada ... por eso no te pasaría nada. Cada sociedad tiene sus tabúes particulares. Lo que está claro es que si tocas la tecla adecuada te calzan en todas partes.


----------



## Harman (15 Abr 2022)

Los ingresos de Putin el año pasado fueron de 10.202.616 rublos, según su declaración de la renta

Esto supone 207.900 rublos más que el año pasado, al final del cual declaró 9 millones 994 mil rublos. Los ingresos del presidente en 2017 siguen siendo un récord: más de 18,7 millones de rublos, pero esta cantidad incluía fondos procedentes de la venta de una parcela de 15 hectáreas.

La lista de propiedades de Putin no ha cambiado. Posee un piso de 77 metros cuadrados y un garaje de 18 metros cuadrados, dos raros GAZ M21 Volgas, un todoterreno Niva y un remolque Skif. También hay un piso de 153,7 m2 y una plaza de garaje de 18 m2 en uso. Todas estas propiedades se encuentran en Rusia.

t.me/sashakots/31283


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (15 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Vete a Moscu ahora mismo, en plena Plaza Roja, con una bandera de Ucrania y con referencias a la guerra, no hace falta ni que muestres palabras de apoyo...a ver qué pasa....



Pues lo mismo que ocurre aquí de aparecer en un medio de comunicación exponiendo la realidad desde el lado ruso. Veto de por vida.

Al menos en Rusia la presentadora que mostró una pancarta pro-ucraniana puede continuar trabajando.


----------



## Cicciolino (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## magufone (15 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Nada ... por eso no te pasaría nada. Cada sociedad tiene sus tabúes particulares. Lo que está claro es que si tocas la tecla adecuada te calzan en todas partes.



Desde luego... y lo de la bandera rusa, pues te invitarian las cuerpas y fuerzas de seguridade a guardar el trapo en aras de mantener el buen orden y no provocar...
La libertad SIEMPRE ha sido un cuento... del mismo modo que las leyes (las actuales, no las leyes per se) es la forma que tienen los poderosos de hacer valer su autoridad...


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

*El Reino Unido podría convertirse en un país de tránsito de gas natural hacia Europa en medio de los intentos de los países europeos de reducir la dependencia de Rusia*, escribe el periódico Daily Telegraph.

"National Grid espera que las exportaciones de gas del Reino Unido a Europa aumenten durante los próximos seis meses hasta septiembre, cuando el almacenamiento de Europa comience a llenarse antes del próximo invierno, utilizando menos gas del Kremlin".

El periódico señala que el gas que llega al Reino Unido desde Noruega a través de un gasoducto a través del Mar del Norte, así como en camiones cisterna en forma de GNL de todo el mundo, puede transportarse a Europa a través de gasoductos a Bélgica y los Países Bajos. .

UN.


----------



## kelden (15 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pies yo voy a seguir escogiendo lo que bebo, faltaría mas que venga el estado a decírmelo



Lo ecológico, sano y racional es beber agua, pero allá tu.


----------



## Harman (15 Abr 2022)

Último video de Patrick Lancater News Today. Parece que a youtube le molesta lo que se ve.

Urgente⚡⚡Encuentran decenas de civiles muertos en Mariupol tras la retirada ucraniana (algunos atados de manos)⚡


----------



## Erebus. (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## magufone (15 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El Reino Unido podría convertirse en un país de tránsito de gas natural hacia Europa en medio de los intentos de los países europeos de reducir la dependencia de Rusia*, escribe el periódico Daily Telegraph.
> 
> "National Grid espera que las exportaciones de gas del Reino Unido a Europa aumenten durante los próximos seis meses hasta septiembre, cuando el almacenamiento de Europa comience a llenarse antes del próximo invierno, utilizando menos gas del Kremlin".
> 
> ...



todo eso esta muy bien... pero no entiendo como no os dais cuenta todavia de que no hay suficiente cantidad de gas para todos... y el unico modo que buscan es el EMPOBRECIMIENTO de los de siempre...


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

*Rusia "no perdonará" a Ucrania el ataque del "Moskva", según fuentes militares ucranianas.*
Rusia "no perdonará" a Kiev el hundimiento del crucero "Moskva", afirmó el viernes una responsable militar ucraniana, para la que el *naufragio del "símbolo de las ambiciones imperiales rusas" *desencadenaría un aumento de los ataques de Moscú.

"Somos perfectamente conscientes de que no nos lo perdonarán", declaró *Natalia Gumeniuk,* portavoz del mando militar de la región sur de Ucrania, ante la prensa.

El ataque con *misiles Neptune* ucranianos al Moskva, barco insignia de la flota rusa del mar Negro, "no soló impactó al barco, también a las ambiciones imperiales del enemigo", dijo Gumeniuk.

También explicó que Ucrania esperaba ahora las represalias de Rusia, que ya bombardeó en la noche del jueves al viernes una fábrica de misiles Neptune al suroeste de Kiev, y amenazó con aumentar los ataques sobre la capital.


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> No quiero entrar en este tema y como dicen algunos con foreros este hilo es sobre Ucrania.
> Los alanos son los antepasados de los actuales osetios y estos hablan una lengua indoirania, por tanto Indoeuropea y estrechamente emparentada con el persa, por lo que dudo mucho que ellos introdujeran el euskera. Sí se ha hablado de un posible parentesco con el georgiano (recordemos que los griegos también llamaron a esa zona Iberia) por ser también una especie de isla lingüística no Indoeuropea pero no se parecen en nada.
> 
> No me gustaría contaminar el hilo con las viejas rencillas españolas derecha contra izquierda y separatistas contra separadores. Por lo que ahí lo dejo y os ruego hacer otro tanto



A mi el tema me interesa porque me gusta la historia y sobre todo la alto medieval. Le animo a leer sobre la cuestión, y cuando hablan de alanos es porque hay constancia de su llegada y asentamiento en la Galia, Aquitania y Los pasos pirenaicos (el ager Vasconium) “junto a mil tribus más” dicen los cronistas. Entre ellas había caucásicas con lengua no indoeuropea, y las conexiones entre pueblos que convivieron siglos son razonables. Y solo le digo algo más, que un tema así que apenas debería ser solo algo interesante para especialistas de universidad se tenga por “delicado” y toque fibras políticas, ya dice mucho del nivel que nos gastamos en idiotez (y nazismo) por estos lares.


----------



## amcxxl (15 Abr 2022)

Estación de tren en Tyumen. Grad´s


El corresponsal militar "KP" Dmitry Steshin alquiló una camioneta médica capturada en Mariupol Inmediatamente, 20 residentes de Azov intentaron abandonar el cerco en Mariupol en una camioneta médica basada en el Hammer. No lograron hacer esto, la técnica se convirtió en un trofeo.


Los familiares de Konstantinovka #Donbass escriben que los militares ucranianos se instalaron en el primer hospital y escuela en Novoselovka (sector residencial)


Los operativos cubrieron una red de centros de llamadas de estafadores en Berdyansk.
Claramente, los centros de llamadas no son aficionados, sino que están organizados y respaldados por un estado terrorista fascista, un estado canalla y un estado ladrón. Todas las llamadas fueron a Rusia, y su los jubilados eran el objetivo principal.


Las fuerzas de seguridad rusas en Kherson encontraron materiales sobre casi 20 damas de fácil virtud, a quienes el Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior de Ucrania (SVRU) utilizó no solo como informantes, sino también para llevar a cabo tareas especiales e incluso sabotaje.
En Kherson, se encontraron materiales sobre casi 20 agentes, a quienes el Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior de Ucrania utilizó no solo como informantes, sino también para realizar tareas especiales e incluso sabotear.


----------



## thanos2 (15 Abr 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> la Francia de Le Pen podría dar la espalda a sanciones a Rusia + alejarse del mando de la OTAN
> 
> la Hungría de Orban planta cara a decisiones UE + OTAN
> 
> ...



Las guerras son impredecibles.

La OTAN ya está movilizando a la Haya para que haya un juicio previo.

La Historia nos enseña que todo puede dar un giro, y países otánicos podrían acabar uniéndose al lado ruso y Biden y varios expresidentes juzgados ante un nuevo tribunal creado por otras naciones.


----------



## kenny220 (15 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los ingresos de Putin el año pasado fueron de 10.202.616 rublos, según su declaración de la renta
> 
> Esto supone 207.900 rublos más que el año pasado, al final del cual declaró 9 millones 994 mil rublos. Los ingresos del presidente en 2017 siguen siendo un récord: más de 18,7 millones de rublos, pero esta cantidad incluía fondos procedentes de la venta de una parcela de 15 hectáreas.
> 
> ...



Como Bono. Que cachondos son.


----------



## magufone (15 Abr 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


>



Infantilismo nivel dios...


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (15 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> ¡Como mola el BMP-3 con el Khrizantema!



No sé si te refieres al que aparece en el video, porque no es un BMP-3. Es un 9P149 "Shturm-S" equipado con un lanzador retráctil para el ATGM 9M114 Kokon. El vehículo llevaba 12 misiles a bordo y entró en servicio en 1979. Esto es básicamente una combinación del chasis MTLB con el sistema ATGM Shturm.


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

El vicecanciller alemán Habeck se ha retractado de su demanda anterior de que Alemania envíe rápidamente tanques modernos a Ucrania.

Hace 3 días, dijo que “cualquier cosa que ayude a Ucrania debe entregarse rápidamente”.

Ahora, se hace eco del canciller Scholz, diciendo que tiene que ser una decisión unánime de la OTAN.


----------



## Iskra (15 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Noticia ya comentada aquí diez veces…
> Claro que Austria pagará en rublos, como todos, en cuanto oficialicen el método de pago.
> 
> Esquema de pago, para los que no lo entiendan, incluido el Canciller Austriaco:
> ...



Lo que viene a ser el nacimiento del petrorrublo (monedas respaldadas por materias primas) y el entierro del petrodolar ( enterrado en su propia colosal deuda y abuso de su respaldo en violencia y extorsiones).
Asunto capital en nuestros días pese a que a algunos no se enteren (no ven más allá de sus narices y lo que les diga la caja tonta).
Buen momento para recordar la famosa frase de Gramsci: «El viejo mundo se muere. El nuevo tarda en aparecer. Y en ese claroscuro surgen los monstruos».


----------



## Erebus. (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## frangelico (15 Abr 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


>



Ahora que Polonia está sin nada es el momento para que Alemania recupere lo robado en 1945. Cruzan el Oder y no habrá nadie esperando.


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Ulisses (15 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Ukronazi haciendo CASH con los rusos. Visionado OBLIGADO.



Se entienden perfectamente. ¿todos hablan en ruso?


----------



## Erebus. (15 Abr 2022)

Orcos rindiéndose


----------



## thanos2 (15 Abr 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


>




Y quién los va a controlar y dirigir? Lo que queda de los Nazov??

Si los batallones Nazovianos van hasta arriba de coca y alcohol cada día.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (15 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Ukronazi haciendo CASH con los rusos. Visionado OBLIGADO.



Grandioso


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Estación de tren en Tyumen. Grad´s
> 
> 
> El corresponsal militar "KP" Dmitry Steshin alquiló una camioneta médica capturada en Mariupol Inmediatamente, 20 residentes de Azov intentaron abandonar el cerco en Mariupol en una camioneta médica basada en el Hammer. No lograron hacer esto, la técnica se convirtió en un trofeo.
> ...



Por un momento pensé que era una de nuestras SVA URO Vamtac...


----------



## amcxxl (15 Abr 2022)

El teniente coronel del grupo Azov* trató de hacerse pasar por enfermo mental para salir del hospital de Mariupol. Fue descubierto durante la limpieza de uno de los edificios del hospital Mariupol, donde se encontraba el departamento de psiquiatría. IZ.RU


La placa conmemorativa "héroe de la ATO" fue retirada del edificio de la escuela en Melitopol, que está bajo el control del ejército ruso.


Los grupos de francotiradores de Azov que se han asentado en la planta de Mariupol Azovstal continúan disparando sin piedad contra los civiles de la ciudad. Se reporta la muerte de un hombre. donbás 


No estamos insinuando nada, pero así fue después del final de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, "la ejecución pública de criminales nazis en Leningrado cerca del cine Gigante en la plaza Kalinin. 5 de enero de 1946". 18+.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (15 Abr 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> No sé si te refieres al que aparece en el video, porque no es un BMP-3. Es un 9P149 "Shturm-S" equipado con un lanzador retráctil para el ATGM 9M114 Kokon. El vehículo llevaba 12 misiles a bordo y entró en servicio en 1979. Esto es básicamente una combinación del chasis MTLB con el sistema ATGM Shturm.



Cierto, si incluso ahora que lo he vuelto a mirar, en la nota de Twitter aparece que es un Shturm. 

Son vehículos parecidos y lo he identificado incorrectamente de memoria, pero si, son distintos, estás en lo correcto.


----------



## Señor X (15 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Ukronazi haciendo CASH con los rusos. Visionado OBLIGADO.



Es una escenificación. Se nota artificial. Aunque me creo que esté pasando, pues las clases políticas ucranianas, corruptas hasta la médula, no son más que el reflejo de su sociedad. Es lo que debería hacer cualquier ucraniano que sabe que va a perder y ha recibido lotes de armas caras, venderlas, poner el dinero a buen recaudo y entregarse. Esperar a que pase la guerra y volver a por el dinero. Mucho mejor eso que estar escondido en una madriguera llevarte un par de tiros y que los rusos se queden con todos los juguetes sin recibir nada a cambio. Por cierto, de ser el ucraniano, yo hubiese exigido dólares, euros, o incluso crytomoneda. En cualquier negocio serio ilegal se hace así.


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Heres (15 Abr 2022)

Parece ser que lo que iba a ser Polonia 39 esta siendo Grecia 40


----------



## mazuste (15 Abr 2022)

*El ejército ruso ha comenzado a utilizar el "Murmansk-BN"‼*
_*La 2ºfase está comenzando definitivamente, se están utilizando armas más sofisticadas.
El complejo de guerra electrónica más potente "Murmansk-BN" suprime la comunicación 
del Ejército Ucraniano*_
*El complejo está diseñado para interferir las líneas de radiocomunicación de onda corta 
a un alcance de hasta 5 mil kilómetros, lo que ciega los puestos de mando del enemigo. 
El "Murmansk" también puede llevar a cabo el reconocimiento por radio e interceptar
las señales del enemigo.*


----------



## Octubrista (15 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> y luego paseando por estonia te encuentras este coche de ucrania....
> 
> 7000 millones de hostias le daba yo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1026113



Por España te encuentras BMW X7 matriculados en Ucrania, esos salieron los primeros.

Un par de años antes del Covid, coincidí en un aparcamento de un centro comercial de Cataluña con varios automóviles de gran lujo, un par de ellos matriculados en Andorra y otro en Ucrania, varias familias de forma festiva con sus compras, sin duda no eran los paupérrimos ucranianos que cobran en una moneda más débil que la de Zimbabue, y no tienen ni para huir en tren.


----------



## mazuste (15 Abr 2022)

*Los refuerzos vienen de Tyumen*
_*Decenas de unidades de MLRS Grad están viajando por ferrocarril *_
*desde el corazón de Rusia hacia el frente.*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Abr 2022)

Bueno, los rusos van recogiendo información para no se sabe que…
Alexander Bastrykin también dio instrucciones de seguir resumiendo y sistematizando el testimonio de los militares ucranianos detenidos sobre el trabajo de los asesores militares de los Estados Unidos, Gran Bretaña y otros países.








В России содержатся более 1 тыс. пленных украинских военных, идет расследование — СКР - NewsBy


Следователи СКР работают с украинскими военнопленными, которых сейчас в России насчитывается более 1 тыс. Об этом сегодня, 15 апреля, сообщили в пресс-службе Следственного комитета по итогам оперативного совещания, которое в Ростове-на-Дону провел председатель СКР Александр Бастрыкин.




newsby.info


----------



## ZARGON (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## delhierro (15 Abr 2022)

Alguino preguntaban donde podian tener tanques en las factorias. Esta es la de Lenin ya en manos de los republicanos.





__





Cargando…






anna-news.info









__





Cargando…






anna-news.info





Algunos con la Z pintada, deben ser los restos de los que intentaban salir antes de la rendición total.


----------



## amcxxl (15 Abr 2022)

Senador de la Federación de Rusia citó las condiciones para la terminación de la fase militar de la operación especial en Ucrania 
La operación especial en Ucrania no se retrasará y finalizará después de la finalización de todas las tareas.
Estamos hablando de la fase militar, que *se completará después de que se estudien los contenidos de los laboratorios biológicos extranjeros en territorio ucraniano y se garantice la seguridad en las instalaciones nucleares*, y todo el país se vuelva seguro para la Federación Rusa y el mundo entero. donbasstoday.ru 


*Dos mil mercenarios extranjeros llegaron a Zaporozhye "Lo más probable es que los extranjeros ahora sean transferidos a la dirección de Avdiivka*, ya que en este frente las fuerzas de Donbass-Rusia ya han comenzado operaciones de asalto y ofensivas" - comandante militar Pegov


Más de mil soldados ucranianos que se han rendido están detenidos en Rusia, dijo el Comité de Investigación de la Federación Rusa. 


Cerca de Kharkov, los antifascistas neutralizaron a 30 polacos “Como resultado del ataque, un destacamento de mercenarios de la campaña militar privada polaca fue liquidado por las fuerzas de misiles en el asentamiento de Izyumskoye, región de Kharkov. Hasta 30 mercenarios polacos fueron destruidos". donbasstoday.ru Cerca de Kharkov, los antifascistas neutralizaron a 30 polacos Los mercenarios polacos fueron neutralizados, sus posiciones fueron derrotadas por las fuerzas del Distrito Militar del Norte en la dirección de Izyum.


Una abuela valiente con un paraguas llegó al banquillo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los invitó a rendirse. “Ríndete, íbamos a tomar, ¿entiendes? ¡Aún no has crecido para discutir conmigo! ¡Los soldados rusos no morirán, Rusia es fuerte! ¡Y tu madre, excepto por jurar y fumar, no te enseñó nada!


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (15 Abr 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Es una escenificación. Se nota artificial. Aunque me creo que esté pasando, pues las clases políticas ucranianas, corruptas hasta la médula, no son más que el reflejo de su sociedad. Es lo que debería hacer cualquier ucraniano que sabe que va a perder y ha recibido lotes de armas caras, venderlas, poner el dinero a buen recaudo y entregarse. Esperar a que pase la guerra y volver a por el dinero. Mucho mejor eso que estar escondido en una madriguera llevarte un par de tiros y que los rusos se queden con todos los juguetes sin recibir nada a cambio. Por cierto, de ser el ucraniano, yo hubiese exigido dólares, euros, o incluso crytomoneda. En cualquier negocio serio ilegal se hace así.



A mi no me parece una escenificación, aunque obviamente esa posibilidad esta ahí. Yo no veo esa artificialidad de la que hablas, más bien cierto respeto y cordialidad entre semejantes. La bandera del final es la de la República Popular de Donetsk, ambos hablan ruso, etc..Y si tu mismo reconoces que esos intercambios deben de estar ocurriendo con mayor o menor frecuencia no es de extrañar que se pueda grabar alguno de estos intercambios. Precisamente es el ejército ruso el más interesado en que eso se conozca y se difunda para animar a más ucranianos a seguir con el ejemplo. 

Y lo que dices de exigir euros o dólares no me parece serio. Hay que ponerse en el contexto. Ese dinero se sobreentiende que es del gobierno de la Federación de Rusia. Tú no puedes, siendo ucraniano, exigirle dólares o euros a Rusia en plena guerra. Pedirles que te paguen con la moneda de tu enemigo. Es absurdo.


----------



## Erebus. (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Río Araxes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Del texto de Wolff (fíjese también en alaone/aianoe/aiala/Ayala (Crónicas Asturianas), con los canes alaunt)




Spoiler: Madjus/euskaldunes



Apenas dos años después[1], otra nueva razia aún más ambiciosa (“la aceifa de la victoria”) que se coordina con ataques en el otro flanco contra Viseo y Coimbra (para impedir que el rey asturiano pudiera acudir en socorro con sus jinetes) no sólo consigue los mismos objetivos sino que alcanza el área donde habitaban los _madjus_ (el “Jabal al-Madjus”) que acaso se corresponde al arco donde los montes vascos se funden con el Pirineo navarro, incluyendo las sierras del Gorbea, Urkiola, Aizkorri-Aratz (con las praderías de Urbía), Aralar, Peñas de Aya y Roncesvalles, Larrau y Uztárroz[2]. Tales serían, a nuestro sentir y como luego veremos, los caucásicos “adoradores del fuego” y euskoparlantes, que habrían llegado a esas comarcas en tiempos post-romanos (tal vez el siglo VI-VII), muy enlazados con otras tribus parientes, particularmente los alanos y las “confederaciones de caucásicos” que citaba Orosio. Entra dentro de lo razonable considerar que progresivamente irían bajando hacia las áreas navarras, alavesas, guipuzcoanas y vizcaínas, e incluso La Rioja y Burgos, dando entonces origen a los diversos “dialectos” del euskera, hasta entonces una lengua homogénea de un grupo muy concreto y compacto, al adquirir a la sazón elementos lingüísticos del latín hablado por los pobladores precedentes de esas tierras[3]. Estaría esta hipótesis en consonancia con una hecho contrastado, el avance de esa singular lengua en el eje Pamplona-Vitoria sobre la antigua calzada romana Iter XXXIV, ascendiendo después hacia la costa y alargándose hasta La Rioja, entre los siglos VI al XII, con escalas en grandes centros urbanos, sugiriendo aparentemente el progreso de un grupo humano cohesionado capaz de imponer su voluntad o, al menos, resistir la aculturación[4].


​[1] En el 824 los francos envían un contingente contra la Pamplona filomusulmana, que seguramente sostenía la rebelión aquitana. El resultado será de nuevo otra derrota en los pasos de montaña (“segundo Roncesvalles”), siendo capturado uno de los jefes (un tal Eblo) que terminará en Córdoba ante el emir (al respecto, con las fuentes, Martínez Díaz, 1974, t. I, p. 32).
[2] Martínez Díaz, 1974, t. I, p. 31. Remitimos al epígrafe siguiente relativo a Vizcaya.
[3] “No hay dialectos [del euskera], como los conocemos ahora, anteriores a esas fechas” (Abaitua Odriozola/Unzueta Portilla, 2011, p. 22).
[4] Abaitua Odriozola /Unzueta Portilla, 2011, p. 24.


----------



## tomasjos (15 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No hay ni un solo motivo ético ni moral para apoyar a Rusia en este conflicto. Ni uno.
> 
> Los que lo hacen están comprados o directamente son personas llenas de odio



O queremos librarnos del liberalismo y la civilización anglo y vemos una oportunidad para quebrar su dominio en esta situación, y cambiar la relación de fuerzas en nuestras naciones


----------



## agarcime (15 Abr 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1026249



Alias Jordi


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Abr 2022)

Más enlaces de la rendición de tropas de la OTAN en Ucrania…veremos si los intercambian o hacen un número de propaganda…
OTAN.
*"Ya tenemos prisioneros entre los militares de los países de la OTAN, mostraremos todo esto cuando llevemos a cabo juicios y el mundo entero verá lo que realmente sucedió", *dijo Andrey Klimov, Jefe Adjunto de la Comisión de Rusia Unida.




__





Войска НАТО попали в плен к российским военным


Военнослужащие НАТО оказались окружены и взяты в плен




avia.pro





Yo apuesto por pasteleo…


----------



## Octubrista (15 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es curioso que de un país económicamente comparable a Marruecos o Argelia estén saliendo en desbandada "refugiadas" en Mercedes . Lo que está saliendo es la casta ligada al poder político no vaya a hacer cambios en el país



Esta mañana comenté que el único ucraniano que conozco y que es nacionalista (tiene una empresa de chapucillas y mantenimiento) se trajo a varios hermanos, primos, etc, por lo que no debe de ser difícil salir, digan lo que digan de los hombres (que supongo explique los problemas de falta de militares).

Uno de ellos es (o era) un mando policial en una ciudad cercana a Hungría (donde poco peligro deben estar pasando).

Quienes le conocen más, me contaban que sus familiares se habían venido en TT japoneses Toyota de tres filas de asientos y modelos de los últimos 3 o 4 años, pocos españoles y europeos podrían pagarse esos automóviles.

Seguramente mucha gente huye con lo puesto, otros huyen porque ven una oportunidad de iniciar una nueva vida, pero hay situaciones curiosas que llaman notablemente la atención y no corresponden con lo que se supone que se ganan la vida en esos lugares.


----------



## Homero+10 (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## ZARGON (15 Abr 2022)

Por lo que se ve los bombardeos de anoche fueron especificamente a instalaciones. Se sigue sin tocar puentes, carreteras y vias de trenes.
Es decir seguimos con el problema de suministros hacia el este.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Abr 2022)

El 10 de mayo de 1982 el destructor Sheffield se encontraba a 20 millas nauticas del grupo principal de portaaviones situado a 100 millas al sur de Port Stanley, era una maniobra sumamente arriesgada pero justificada por el Almirantazgo por la falta de radares de largo alcance de la flota, pero el propósito real era otro; ofrecer un blanco facil a los genocidas argentinos y frustrar con ello las negociaciones de paz aupiciadas por USA, a la 11 de la mañana los milicos argentinos se tragaron el anzuelo y dispararon dos misiles Exocet hacia el barco, este habia apagado el radar para comunicarse con el Almirantazgo segun la version oficial, asi que recibió el impacto de lleno de uno de los misiles, la cabeza de combate falló pero el incendio que produjo el impacto obligo a evacuar el barco.
Era la señal que esperaba Santa Margarita Thatcher, ordenó al submarino nuclear Conqueror que busquese y torpedease al crucero pesado argentino General Belgrano, al submarino no le fue dificil puesto que lo seguia desde hacia dias, dos torpedos quiados tiguerfish y la antigualla se fué al fondo. Adios a las conversaciones de paz, es mas, los argentinos se fueron pataa abajo y ordenaron a su único portaviones, el 25 de mayo, un antiguo portaaviones británico que volviese a Buenos Aires y transfirió su grupo aereo a Puerto Gallegos, dejando la iniciativa naval en manos de los bridánicos. Saquen sus conclusiones.


----------



## Homero+10 (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## hartman (15 Abr 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



esas cajitas en el faldon del tanque son los blindajes reactivos?


----------



## dabuti (15 Abr 2022)

¡Loj oligarcaj rusoj son muy malojjjj!


----------



## Scardanelli (15 Abr 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> O queremos librarnos del liberalismo y la civilización anglo y vemos una oportunidad para quebrar su dominio en esta situación, y cambiar la relación de fuerzas en nuestras naciones



Los estatistas, sí queréis que vuestro sistema se impongan, en lugar de apoyar el genocidio ucraniano, podrías hacer algo útil, en lugar de destruir capital y robar con cada una de vuestras políticas.

Obviamente es una reflexión retórica, porque el estatismo no es otra cosa que imposición, destrucción de riqueza y pillaje.


----------



## delhierro (15 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> esas cajitas en el faldon del tanque son los blindajes reactivos?



Si.


----------



## Plutarko (15 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> esas cajitas en el faldon del tanque son los blindajes reactivos?



Respuesta corta, si.


Respuesta larga, en maniobras llevan las cajas vacías, a saber en ese caso aunque parece que no le han dado ahí... 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

Al sur de #Ucrania , al norte de #Kherson : la artillería rusa ha sido atacada y algunos vehículos de los invasores rusos han sido destruidos. Video por
@De vueltayvivo


----------



## Harman (15 Abr 2022)

El corresponsal militar Kots informa que un avión de ataque Su-25 ucraniano ha sido derribado cerca de Izyum.

t.me/boris_rozhin/42606


----------



## Sinjar (15 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El corresponsal militar Kots informa que un avión de ataque Su-25 ucraniano ha sido derribado cerca de Izyum.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/42606



Me nutre.


----------



## Harman (15 Abr 2022)

Los lanzadores de cohetes múltiples ucranianos Uragan atacaron Chistovodka, cerca de Izyum, con munición de racimo. Hay muchos daños en el sector residencial y los campos alrededor del pueblo están en llamas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/42605

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (15 Abr 2022)

Tenemos una versión de por qué algunas de las fábricas e infraestructuras decidieron mantenerse, por lo que las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF están pagando ahora.

Es cierto que esta versión es desagradable.

Ya pasamos por esto en 2014-2015: las siderúrgicas Azovstal e Ilyich, a las que entonces se instó a no tocar por parte de la gente respetable, están siendo asaltadas hoy. Dijeron que había acuerdos de que los talleres no se utilizarían para fines militares, que las instalaciones eran civiles, que no las arruinaran y que no las reconstruiríamos después.

Y, desgraciadamente, esta vez, tales "garantías" fueron dadas por varios empresarios. Y la "gente respetable" los pedía.

Sólo que, según nos parece, es mejor no tener ninguna planta de este tipo, pero con todo un ejército, que tener plantas a las que nadie ha pensado en detener, y mucho menos en rendir.
#Rusia, Ucrania

t.me/boris_rozhin/42604


----------



## Harman (15 Abr 2022)

El jefe del Departamento de Estado de Estados Unidos, Blinken, ha dicho que la guerra en Ucrania durará al menos hasta finales de 2022.
Como se puede adivinar fácilmente, los Estados Unidos tienen la intención de seguir luchando hasta el último ucraniano, por lo que la perspectiva de las negociaciones tiende felizmente a cero, debido a la completa irrelevancia de la banda de Zelensky.

t.me/boris_rozhin/42603


----------



## Jotagb (15 Abr 2022)

El ejército ruso impactó en una fábrica en Kyiv donde se producen misiles que impactaron en el crucero "Moskva" 

Según AFP, los ataques nocturnos en Kiev se llevaron a cabo en la planta de Vizar.

Una planta militar ucraniana cerca de Kiev que producía misiles supuestamente utilizados para destruir el buque de guerra ruso Moskva fue parcialmente destruida como resultado de ataques rusos durante la noche.

El taller y el edificio de oficinas de la planta de Vizar en el suburbio de Kiev de Vyshneve, cerca del aeropuerto internacional de Zhuliany, sufrieron graves daños.


----------



## Jotagb (15 Abr 2022)

Los rusos retiraron casi $ 10 mil millones en moneda extranjera de los bancos en marzo
Continuó por segundo mes consecutivo una importante salida de fondos de los hogares de cuentas y depósitos en moneda extranjera

Y ha aumentado la afluencia de fondos a las cuentas y depósitos en rublos de los rusos, como se señala en el informe del Banco Central de Rusia. En relación con el crecimiento de las tasas de interés: el 28 de febrero, el regulador elevó la tasa clave a un nivel récord de 20%. Ahora, la tasa máxima promedio de depósitos en bancos de los diez primeros de la calificación rusa ha alcanzado el 20,51% anual.


----------



## Epicii (15 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1026266
> 
> El ejército ruso impactó en una fábrica en Kyiv donde se producen misiles que impactaron en el crucero "Moskva"
> 
> ...



O sea que 50 dias de guerra y la planta donde fabrican misiles estaba intacta? Estos rusos son bobos...


----------



## Harman (15 Abr 2022)

El trapo amarillo y azul es lo único que les queda. Por eso se aferran a ella por miedo.

La estupidez de la escoria de Bandera no conoce límites. En un momento en el que toda la ciudad de Mykolaiv está bebiendo agua de charcos y zanjas porque desde hace cuatro días no hay agua, se ha levantado uno de los mayores trapos de Ucrania en la Plaza de los Jóvenes Héroes.

Así lo informó un miembro del comité ejecutivo del Ayuntamiento de Mykolaiv, Andriy Stakhurskyy. 

t.me/Soldierline/3440


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (15 Abr 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


>



Poco me parece...


----------



## Simo Hayha (15 Abr 2022)

HOJO!, soldado de la Wagner dice que ha ido a Ucrania a luchar por las personas de piel blanca y raza slava, pero no ha mencionado a los morenos españoles filorrusos... yo me andaría con hojo.


----------



## delhierro (15 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Tenemos una versión de por qué algunas de las fábricas e infraestructuras decidieron mantenerse, por lo que las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF están pagando ahora.
> 
> Es cierto que esta versión es desagradable.
> 
> ...



Cuadra perfectamente con los pasteleos al uso en este conflicto. 

Hay dos cosas que han desaparecido. 

¿ esta pagando occidente en Rublos ? Lo dudo mucho pero no lo veo confirmado por ningun lado.

¿ que ha pasado con esas negociaciones , importantisimas las primeras semanas ?


----------



## Jotagb (15 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> O sea que 50 dias de guerra y la planta donde fabrican misiles estaba intacta? Estos rusos son bobos...



Eso parece, pero ha sido hundido y no incendiado como decían.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (15 Abr 2022)

The_unknown dijo:


> Rusia no tiene capacidad para producir esos navíos, no sin componentes extranjeros. Y no estarían operativos hasta dentro de 5-10 años.



los típicos latiguillos que una y otra vez se repiten hasta hacerlos verdades indiscutibles

En los últimos 5 años las exportaciones de equipo militar europeo a Rusia se valoraron en 300 míseros millones de euros.

Rusia no depende de la tecnología occidental

La mayor parte de los componentes que usa y no produce son COTs es decir componentes de uso comercial fácilmente obtenibles y sustituibles, y que puede obtener de china u otros países directamente o indirectamente a través de intermediarios , ya que es difícil rastrear su destino y uso

Aun recuerdo la sorpresa de occidente al enterarse que Korea del Norte compraba miles de videoconsolas PS4 porque su tarjeta grafica era mejor que cualquiera de los microchips que en esos momentos portaban los misiles occidentales (diseñados en los 80 o 90) para guiar sus nuevos misiles de crucero. 

Hoy cualquier en el bolsillo tiene mas poder de computación que el tienen la mayoría de los sistemas de armas occidentales.


----------



## delhierro (15 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> O sea que 50 dias de guerra y la planta donde fabrican misiles estaba intacta? Estos rusos son bobos...



No. Es algo mucho peor. La guerra no la esta dirigiendo un militar para ganar, la dirige un comite politico para negociar.

En ese comite hay más empresarios que politicos, y son empresarios que tienen intereses a los dos lados. Los rusos deben espabilarse, sin cambios dentro occidente se lo va a poner jodido.


----------



## Epicii (15 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No. Es algo mucho peor. La guerra no la esta dirigiendo un militar para ganar, la dirige un comite politico para negociar.



Es lo mas probable, no pueden ser tan imbeciles...


----------



## Jotagb (15 Abr 2022)

Le han pillado con el carrito de los helados


En la región de Odessa, fue detenido un joven de 26 años que intentaba ir a Moldavia vestido de mujer.

El Servicio de Fronteras de Ucrania informa que tenía un certificado de servicio militar con él.


----------



## Harman (15 Abr 2022)

La cañonera blindada Kremenchug de la Armada ucraniana del proyecto Gürza-M, que entró en servicio en 2018. Ya no es ucraniana.

Puerto de Mariupol.

t.me/boris_rozhin/42614


----------



## Simo Hayha (15 Abr 2022)

Canadá va a dedicar 500 millones de dólares en ayuda militar a Ucrania e incluiría el envío de vehículos blindados de transporte de personal.


----------



## Jotagb (15 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Le han pillado con el carrito de los helados
> Ver archivo adjunto 1026269
> 
> En la región de Odessa, fue detenido un joven de 26 años que intentaba ir a Moldavia vestido de mujer.
> ...



Aquí en España hubiera conseguido el cambio de sexo en unos días.


----------



## frangelico (15 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Aquí en España hubiera conseguido el cambio de sexo en unos días.



Bueno, no hemos visto el final del vídeo. Lo mismo los guardias esos le han cambiado de sexo a las bravas


----------



## ZARGON (15 Abr 2022)

Espero que sea cierto.
La espera se esta haciendo larga


----------



## Jotagb (15 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Bueno, no hemos visto el final del vídeo. Lo mismo los guardias esos le han cambiado de sexo a las bravas



Allí no son tan progres como aquí.


----------



## filets (15 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Bueno, no hemos visto el final del vídeo. Lo mismo los guardias esos le han cambiado de sexo a las bravas



El que esta a su espalda tiene pinta de querer catar culito de shemale


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (15 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Canadá va a dedicar 500 millones de dólares en ayuda militar a Ucrania e incluiría el envío de vehículos blindados de transporte de personal.



A este ritmo les van a sobrar vehículos y les va a faltar personal...


----------



## Mr. Pitifool (15 Abr 2022)

Bueno, cómo va la cosa, ¿ya se pasea Putin por la desnazificada Kiev?

¿Cómo van los embolsamientos? ¿Embolsamos o no quieren bolsa?

¿Ha terminado la muchedumbre ucraniana del colmar de halagos a sus libertadores allá donde pasan?

¿Han publicado por fin los generales rusos libros acerca de su titánica y perfectérrima logística y estrategia militar? "El arte de la operación especial", creo que lo iban a llamar.

Esos tanques indestructibles que sobran por decenas, los BMP, las fragonetas con la V... ¿a cuánto decís que los venden por wallapop? Es que quiero cambiarme el coche y son más fiables que un Toyota.

¿Han cortado ya el gas? ¿A cuánto va el pretrorrublo? ¿Cuánto ha subido el PIB ruso esta semana?

¿Mariupol es parte de Chechenia ya? ¿Los nazis mariupolenses son ya abono pal güerto novorruso? Van un pelín con retraso los libertadores, ¿no?

¿Cuántos nukes de precisión dicen que llevan lanzados a los nazis esta semana? ¿Se ha rendido ya la OTAN?

¿Aún quedan soldados ucranianos? Parece que van rindiéndose o muriendo por decenas de miles/hora. No debe quedar ni el tatov...

El barquito ese que era lo mejor, luego estaba un poco estropeao, luego iba él solico donde quería, luego ha tenido problemillas con las olas (o con un piti mal apagao), después era una chatarra y por último parte fungible del plan infalible del Gran Khan... ¿qué tal va? ¿Lo han reflotado con manguitos tácticos?

¿Los misiles supersónicos ya han alcanzado la velocidad de la luz?

¿Y los sistemas avanzadísimos de guerra electrónica que harían inútiles las armas otánicas? Esos que acojonaron a todo un barco en el mediterráneo... ¿Los venden ya en los chinos de Leópolis? Es que quiero tirar el dron del vecino con tecnología punta ruski...

Por lo que leo por aquí, va todo sobre ruedas. Geeenial, desnazificando y liberando a tope. Chupito vozka me voy a jinkar a la salud del tito Putin.


----------



## Don Luriio (15 Abr 2022)

"Kamala Harris es la cuidadora de Biden.."


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (15 Abr 2022)

Sobre el sistema MURMANSK-BN:
Ale, ya podéis seguir haciendo las bromitas de retrasado con las furgonetas scoobyDoo que lleváis haciendo desde hace dos meses.






El complejo Murmansk-BN es un vehículo estratégico de guerra electrónica, capaz de "aturdir" y "cegar" los medios de comunicación, reconocimiento y sensores de armas "inteligentes" del enemigo a aproximadamente 5.000 km de distancia (incluso hasta 8.000 km, cuando la transmisión de señal sea ideal en la atmósfera y la antena está a máxima potencia), mientras que la mayoría de los otros sistemas de guerra electrónica solo son efectivos en una distancia de 300km. Un complejo versátil y no analógico en el mundo, se puede usar simultáneamente para reconocimiento y supresión electrónica, impactando no solo a barcos, sino también a los aviones de exploración y combate enemigos.

El principio de funcionamiento de este complejo integra automáticamente los algoritmos más avanzados ya que después de analizar y decodificar la información sobre longitud de onda, ancho de banda, fuerza de la señal y dirección de la comunicación del enemigo, el sistema elegirá una solución para causar interferencia, incluso suprimir la comunicación por completo. Capaz de causar interferencias a gran escala gracias a la capacidad de una potencia de 400kW (en comparación con la capacidad de 5kW de los complejos de la vieja generación).








El complejo Murmansk-BN está organizado en 7 camiones activos de múltiples ejes (4 × 6) Kamaz o Ural. Las antenas combinadas están montadas en cuatro soportes telescópicos accionados hidráulicamente, que pueden elevarse hasta 32 metros, así como las antenas de baja frecuencia. Tres vehículos tienen sus propios generadores, antenas plegables y un centro de control. El tiempo estándar para desplegar el complejo es de tres días (72 horas), después de lo cual puede estar en servicio, con detección de todos los sistemas de control, navegación y comunicaciones electrónicas. No solo de los cuarteles generales estratégicos estáticos, sino también de formaciones de portaaviones e incluso de naves enemigas individuales.

Este tipo de unidades está previsto para su despliegue en la zona de influencia de las flotas del Báltico, Norte, Negra y Pacífico. Murmansk-BN instalado en Crimea controlará todos los barcos de la OTAN en el Mediterráneo. Desde Kaliningrado, Murmansk-BN pudo controlar no solo toda Europa, sino también el Atlántico norte y noreste. Puede interrumpir las interconexiones de buques de guerra, aviones y unidades militares terrestres en Europa del Este, Europa Central y la región del Báltico. A una distancia de varios miles de kilómetros, el complejo no solo podría destruir las capacidades de comunicación y navegación de naves, sino también desactivar todos los componentes electrónicos de las mismas. Este proceso lleva unos minutos, después de los cuales el barco se convierte en una pila inútil de hierro flotante y un blanco fácil para las armas anti buque.

El sistema está "diseñado" para bandas de HF de los países de la OTAN, por lo que el comandante de la Fuerza Aérea de los EE.UU. en Europa, el general Frank Gorenk, mostro preocupación por los sistemas de guerra electrónica rusos ya que neutralizarían todas las ventajas de las armas de alta tecnología de la OTAN, implementando además una estrategia de acceso / penetración restringida (A2 / AD) en algunos territorios.

Un obstáculo casi insuperable es el muro invisible de varios sistemas de guerra electrónica, que se utiliza para "quitarle el cerebro" al arma más inteligente del arsenal de la OTAN. Según los expertos, con la fusión de una brigada Murmansk-BN y funcionando en un único sistema estratégico, el acto de agresión contra Rusia en general carecería de sentido; sería difícil usar la radio, más precisamente sería imposible; y lo más probable es que los sistemas de defensa antimisiles de Europa también sean ineficaces.
El sistema Murmansk-BN, que entró en servicio por primera vez en Crimea en 2014, se probó en la primavera de 2019 junto con Krasukha-2 y Krasukha-4. Junto con el complejo de Kamchatka, se está creando un escudo que cubre todo el Ártico ruso. Desde 2018, el noreste de Noruega y Laponia de Finlandia han estado preocupados por los dispositivos de interferencia. Según los expertos de la OTAN, la interferencia de largo alcance tuvo lugar durante los simulacros Trident Juncture de la OTAN en Noruega 2018. En ese momento se informó que la intervención amenazaba el sistema de seguridad contra la epidemia de covid. El servicio civil, como unidades de búsqueda y rescate, ambulancias en la región de Kirkenes y aviones de pasajeros en los aeropuertos noruegos.






La intensificación de la concentración de fuerzas en Crimea, el equipamiento de misiles modernos, nuevos medios de comunicación, detección y orientación en el futuro podría llevar al hecho de que cualquier presencia militar de Los EE.UU. y la OTAN podría desactivarse en minutos. Murmansk-BN no solo ayudará a actuar sobre la inteligencia radio-técnica de EE.UU. y la OTAN, sino que también permitirá, si es necesario, contraatacar "en todos los frentes", en toda la banda de HF combinando armas de ataque.

En los últimos tiempos, las capacidades rusas han mejorado significativamente. Actualmente, Rusia ha puesto en funcionamiento alrededor de 20 tipos de sistemas de guerra electrónica de nueva generación, incluidos Krasukha-2, Murmansk-BN, Borisoglebsk-2, Krasukha-4, Svet-KU. Otros sistemas incluyen los sistemas Krasukha y Divnomorye, que se cree que son capaces de interferir las comunicaciones satelitales, señales de GPS y las comunicaciones con UAV. 

Sin embargo, según algunos expertos rusos, Murmansk-BN, a pesar de su superioridad, es solo el primer paso de desarrollo de los grupos de guerra electrónica teniendo en cuenta la tendencia de desarrollos. Según una fuente del complejo industrial-militar, en el futuro, los técnicos militares rusos podrán crear un sistema de radar de combate de largo alcance que opere en la banda VHF. Éste, si fuere necesario, podría interceptar cualquier comunicación por radio a cualquier distancia y en todas las áreas.










Sistema Murmansk BN - Machtres Aeronautica y Espacio


Sistema ruso de guerra electronica Murmansk BN




www.machtres.com


----------



## Jotagb (15 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Le han pillado con el carrito de los helados
> Ver archivo adjunto 1026269
> 
> En la región de Odessa, fue detenido un joven de 26 años que intentaba ir a Moldavia vestido de mujer.
> ...



Otra imagen del susodicho, parece una mujer e imagino que llevaría el pasaporte falsificado.


----------



## Harman (15 Abr 2022)

La División de Defensa Aérea del Vístula destruyó un Su-25 ucraniano en la línea de contacto en la dirección de Eslava.

Es el tercer avión ucraniano derribado por los nuestros en pocos días.

Los pilotos de las AFU operan a alturas de 20-30 metros. Y son emboscados.

La gente está trabajando. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/42619


----------



## capitán almeida (15 Abr 2022)

Mr. Pitifool dijo:


> Bueno, cómo va la cosa, ¿ya se pasea Putin por la desnazificada Kiev?
> 
> ¿Cómo van los embolsamientos? ¿Embolsamos o no quieren bolsa?
> 
> ...



Aprovecha pa tomarlo ahora que sólo ha subido un 15% la botella, todo marcha sobre ruedas en occidente...


----------



## jimmyjump (15 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> A este ritmo les van a sobrar vehículos y les va a faltar personal...



Rendimientos decrecientes


----------



## Antiparticula (15 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Kiev hundió 'Moscú' y los rusos están furiosos. En respuesta al hundimiento del buque de guerra 'Moskva', los expertos y presentadores de la televisión estatal proponen bombardear Kiev, destruir las vías férreas de Ucrania e imposibilitar la visita de cualquier líder mundial en el futuro.



Al Moskoba se le está poniendo cara de Maine.


----------



## Jotagb (15 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Otra imagen del susodicho, parece una mujer e imagino que llevaría el pasaporte falsificado.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1026271



Esto puede sembrar precedentes si se hace bien, conseguir un pasaporte falso por la Deep web y hacerse pasar por mujer para salir del país.


----------



## Don Pascual (15 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> ¡Loj oligarcaj rusoj son muy malojjjj!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1026260



No veo el problema, es lo que quiere y vota la gente, "ej que el comunijjjjmo es muy malo".

Pues a disfrutar.


----------



## Harman (15 Abr 2022)

Frustrado el intento de las AFU de atravesar el Azovstal en Mariupol
Hasta 200 militares ucranianos con equipo intentaron abrirse paso entre los neonazis en la planta de Azovstal. Gracias a la competente actuación de las fuerzas aliadas, el convoy ucraniano no alcanzó su objetivo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/42620


----------



## Epicii (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Abstenuto (15 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En Moldavia, los habitantes de Balti protestan contra una ley aprobada por el parlamento que prohíbe el uso de la cinta de San Jorge.
> 
> t.me/Soldierline/3431
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1026193



Votan masivamente al Partido Comunista moldavo. 43% de rusoparlantes
Bălți - Wikipedia


----------



## arriondas (15 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Aprovecha pa tomarlo ahora que sólo ha subido un 15% la botella, todo marcha sobre ruedas en occidente...



En cierto supermercado asturiano, me dijeron que un bote de Pepsi de 33 cl andaba por ochenta y tantos céntimos... No ha subido y tal.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Abr 2022)

to roto







* Mr. Deeds * @MrDeeds1111  4 hours ago 
Broken Ukrainian equipment at the Ilyich plant in Mariupol
It is especially worth noting that the Ukrainian military, in an attempt to break out of the encirclement, put the letter Z on the Ural truck.  ​


----------



## amcxxl (15 Abr 2022)

Departamento de Estado de EE. UU. - La guerra en Ucrania durará hasta finales de 2022






El Departamento de Estado de EE. UU. anunció que la guerra en Ucrania durará hasta finales de 2022. Y tal vez más.
Por así decirlo, decidimos mejorar el contexto de las negociaciones. Está bastante claro que los títeres de Kiev harán lo que exige Washington, lo que significa que no habrá paz en Ucrania, y la "guerra hasta el último ucraniano" continuará, por lo que ahora es necesario considerar no solo los planes para la primavera. operaciones, sino también planes para la campaña de verano y otoño, con actividades de movilización complementarias dentro del país.

Con hostilidades a largo plazo, es necesario definir los límites de lo que se desea y luego proceder a eliminar la infraestructura industrial y logística más allá para complicar la implementación de la estrategia estadounidense ahora y hacer el costo de las consecuencias de la complicidad. en la búsqueda de este curso insostenible. Una vez más, teniendo en cuenta la Guerra Fría en curso con los Estados Unidos y la OTAN en ausencia de otros elementos de disuasión, a excepción de las armas nucleares.

*Adiós al crucero de misiles "Moskva"*






PD. En la foto, Leonid Ilyich Brezhnev durante la botadura dell crucero de misiles "Slava" (futuro "Moskva") el 27 de julio de 1979

En Sebastopol, se llevó a cabo hoy una ceremonia de despedida del crucero de misiles Moskva, que se hundió ayer después de un incendio y una posterior explosión de municiones.

Duerme bien, veterano. A diferencia del BOD "Kerch", que fue aserrado en pedazos, moriste en la guerra.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Abr 2022)

* Mr. Deeds * @MrDeeds1111  1 hour ago

 Confirmation of our words that Kiev has put
2% of Nazis ( from Western Ukraine 
to rule the rest of Ukraine.  


https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2022/04/YMUqZCwlFXYhgZ1at82J_15_6a5fae7eebe2bc31353e9694b481c903_video_original.mp4











Mr. Deeds


Confirmation of our words that Kiev has put 2% of Nazis from Western Ukraine to rule the rest of Ukraine.




anonup.com


----------



## Harman (15 Abr 2022)

En Mariupol, los soldados de las AFU se rinden por centenares (lo que no es sorprendente, los Hermanos los han rodeado y están acabando con ellos), pero también tenemos prisioneros todos los días. 2-3-5 personas, pero todos los días. Y cuanto más frecuentes sean las batallas de contacto, más ucranianos entregarán sus armas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/42623


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Abr 2022)

que cabron el zelensky. 
LA ABEJA REINA DEL ZELENSKY. LOS TACONES SON SU PRIVILEGIO.
LAS DEMAS AL FRENTE 
ahora al zelensky le ha dado por ir de macha y el outfit ese de la camiseta y la barba
y asi que tol mundo como el o nanda 

recluta tambien a los que se identifcan como mujers. la tacones SE REVELA ASI COMO envidiosa y mala y diva

* Mr. Deeds * @MrDeeds1111  4 hours ago 
Verka Serdyuchka from the Armed Forces of Ukraine! - Ukrainian officer tried to escape from the country in the form of a woman

A 26-year-old officer of the Armed Forces of Ukraine tried to escape from compulsory military service in Moldova.
To do this, he changed into a women's outfit, put on a wig and ordered a taxi straight across the cordon.
Unfortunately, at the checkpoint in Odessa, the border guards liked him too much, and he was detained. 


https://anonup.com/upload/videos/20...1f207d14056f931b0d4bc7de14_video_original.mp4

1 link al video aqui para puntueis





Officers of the Armed Forces of Ukraine in skirts and berets flee from Ukraine

In Odessa, another officer of the Armed Forces of Ukraine was detained, who tried to enter Moldova in a woman's dress. The 26-year-old Ukrainian had a certificate of a military officer with him.

In the event that a young man declares his non-traditional orientation, he will be assigned to the Unicorn LGBT company of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, armed with rubber weapons and grease.

82.6K views

​


----------



## mazuste (15 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ esta pagando occidente en Rublos ? Lo dudo mucho pero no lo veo confirmado por ningun lado.



Cuando los pedidos firmados antes del decreto finalicen, que la mayoría aun no lo han hecho.


----------



## Harman (15 Abr 2022)

La bandera debería ser sólo soviética, pero incluso en Siria hay una docena de "asedios" donde los combates duraron más que en Mariupol.

t.me/boris_rozhin/42621

Sobre las autoridades de Kiev y Mariupol, claramente.​​t.me/SergeyKolyasnikov/30783​​​


----------



## Harman (15 Abr 2022)

Ministerio de Defensa:

En la mañana del 15 de abril, las fuerzas armadas rusas impidieron un intento del régimen nacionalista de Kiev de atacar la central hidroeléctrica de Kakhovka, que lleva el nombre de P.S. Neporozhnyy, con un ataque de misiles.

Esta instalación de importancia crítica regula el caudal del río Dniéper, suministra electricidad a la región de Kherson y abastece de agua a las zonas agrícolas del sur de Ucrania y el norte de Crimea.

Hacia las 7 de la mañana, hora de Moscú, un batallón de la 19ª Brigada Independiente de Misiles ucraniana atacó la central hidroeléctrica de Kakhovka con dos misiles tácticos Tochka-U.

La destrucción de la presa de la central hidroeléctrica de Kakhovskaya por la huelga debía provocar una liberación incontrolada del agua del Dniéper y causar la inundación de muchos asentamientos de la región de Kherson junto con la gente para frenar las acciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

Ambos misiles fueron derribados en el aire por los medios de defensa aérea rusos.

t.me/sashakots/31293


----------



## arriondas (15 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Infantilismo nivel dios...



Infantilismo que ves incluso en analistos como Will Pulido (¿Will?, ¿¿¿Will???) o Jesús Pérez Triana. Y a esos les pagan por soltar sandeces.


----------



## NPI (15 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Ucrania prohíbe filmar y sacar fotos, que yo sepa.



Y si te pilla el SBU o te delata algún ucropiteco te "democratizan".


----------



## Harman (15 Abr 2022)

En la mañana del 15 de abril, se frustró un intento de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas de atacar la central hidroeléctrica de Kakhovka y se derribaron dos misiles Tochka-U - Ministerio de Defensa ruso

Los fragmentos de uno de los misiles cayeron en el pueblo de Novaya Kakhovka, en la región de Kherson. Los edificios de una guardería y los edificios residenciales sufrieron daños. Una mujer y un niño resultaron heridos.

t.me/Soldierline/3452


----------



## mazuste (15 Abr 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Espero que sea cierto.
> La espera se esta haciendo larga




Planeta Gonzo
*Lo que es extraño es que Rusia tenga concentradas en Belarús miles de hombres,
tanques y artillería pesada y los deje allí. Mmm...por qué no los envía a Ucrania?*


----------



## Harman (15 Abr 2022)

Abril de 2022. La fosa común de los soldados soviéticos. Pueblo de Olkhovatka, región de Kharkiv. Los lugareños no permitieron que los banderitas descompusieran el monumento. Ahora el pueblo está controlado por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y el monumento está protegido.

t.me/Soldierline/3451


----------



## Harman (15 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Planeta Gonzo
> *Lo que es extraño es que Rusia tenga concentradas en Belarús miles de hombres,
> tanques y artillería pesada y los deje allí. Mmm...por qué no los envía a Ucrania?*




Están allí por si tienen que volver a Kiev, o para cerrar la frontera con Polonia, o avanzar a Kaliningrado, o meterles un susto a los 3B.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Abr 2022)

Intel Slava Z
paisaje lunar alla donde caen bombardeos 
The positions of the Armed Forces of Ukraine after the air strike of the Russian Aerospace Forces, the destroyed MT-LB got into the frame.

30.2K views18:29


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (15 Abr 2022)

Parece que esto está sobre la mesa. 

_Designar a Rusia como un estado patrocinador del terrorismo podría tener una variedad de impactos:

* *sanciones económicas a docenas de otras naciones que continúan haciendo negocios con Rusia*
* una congelación de los activos de Moscú en los EE. UU.
* una prohibición de exportaciones de doble uso y más

_



La negrita es la madre del cordero, tiene motivaciones obvias que nada tienen que ver con Ucrania, sino con el dólar y el rublo.


----------



## Peineto (15 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> A mi no me parece una escenificación, aunque obviamente esa posibilidad esta ahí. Yo no veo esa artificialidad de la que hablas, más bien cierto respeto y cordialidad entre semejantes. La bandera del final es la de la República Popular de Donetsk, ambos hablan ruso, etc..Y si tu mismo reconoces que esos intercambios deben de estar ocurriendo con mayor o menor frecuencia no es de extrañar que se pueda grabar alguno de estos intercambios. Precisamente es el ejército ruso el más interesado en que eso se conozca y se difunda para animar a más ucranianos a seguir con el ejemplo.
> 
> Y lo que dices de exigir euros o dólares no me parece serio. Hay que ponerse en el contexto. Ese dinero se sobreentiende que es del gobierno de la Federación de Rusia. Tú no puedes, siendo ucraniano, exigirle dólares o euros a Rusia en plena guerra. Pedirles que te paguen con la moneda de tu enemigo. Es absurdo.



No sé por qué me viene a la cabeza la película LA VAQUILLA con la escena del comercio de tabaco y librillos de papel...


----------



## frangelico (15 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Están allí por si tienen que volver a Kiev, o para cerrar la frontera con Polonia, o avanzar a Kaliningrado, o meterles un susto a los 3B.



a Kaliningrado no se puede ir sin una guerra. Es otra cosa curiosa que Rusia no negociara un corredor neutral cuando la disgregación de la URSS, ahora mismo supongo que no tienen acceso por tierra.


----------



## HUROGÁN (15 Abr 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1026249



Ese hiho puta no se pierde una,,, tá en tos los fregaos el malvado


----------



## Von Rudel (15 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *Los refuerzos vienen de Tyumen*
> _*Decenas de unidades de MLRS Grad están viajando por ferrocarril *_
> *desde el corazón de Rusia hacia el frente.*




La tormenta de fuego va a ser bestial.


Van a preparar una gran ofensiva y veremos si los ucranianos resisten.


Si los Rusos la ganan veremos un acuerdo de paz en unos meses y el reconocimiento de Crimea y la anexión del DonBas por Rusia. Y la neutralidad de Ucrania.

Si los Rusos fracasan podremos a lo mejor ver una escalada donde ya plantearan una guerra estrategica total contra Ucrania.


Por el tiempo que se espera alli con lluvias y barro seguramente la ofensiva sera mas cercana al verano. Por lo menos por el tiempo, salvo sorpresa esperaran a que se terminen las lluvias.


----------



## dabuti (15 Abr 2022)

Video: Preocupación por el deterioro mental de PEDOBiden tras un discurso.


----------



## Mongolo471 (15 Abr 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> Ese hiho puta no se pierde una,,, tá en tos los fregaos el malvado



El cabronazo es un crío de 15 años y maneja su arma a cualquier precio, ese saldrá vivo. El niño Rambo.


----------



## Harman (15 Abr 2022)

El capullo perdido en el bosque 

- ¿Nazi?
- No.
- ¿Cuál es la contraseña de tu teléfono?
- 1488
El final.

Y en realidad no está claro cómo llegan al frente esos "dientes de león de Dios". Todos los demás son cocineros o chóferes, él nunca tomó un arma en sus manos y se vio obligado a hacerlo.

Y este personaje aún está indeciso. Es un nazi, pero todo está en el pasado, y no ha cambiado su contraseña desde 2016.

t.me/Soldierline/3454

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## HUROGÁN (15 Abr 2022)

Cómo que tras???
Y antes y durante...



dabuti dijo:


> Video: Preocupación por el deterioro mental de PEDOBiden tras un discurso.


----------



## Tierra Azul (15 Abr 2022)

Orgullosa de mi gente, cono








Italia. Trabajadores se niegan a cargar aviones y barcos con material de guerra y preparan una gran movilización - Resumen Latinoamericano


Resumen Latinoamericano, 15 de abril de 2022. Tras la presencia de miles de manifestantes que exigieron la retirada de Italia de la OTAN el domingo por la noche y acusaron a la alianza militar de avivar las llamas de la guerra en Ucrania. Los oradores en el mitin en la capital, Roma, condenaron...



www.resumenlatinoamericano.org


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Abr 2022)

1:25

City battles from a bird's eye view: the work of tanks and armored personnel carriers to suppress the Azov National Regiment and militants of the Armed Forces of Ukraine Mariupol
Intel Slava Z
 

1:08

City battles from a bird's eye view: the work of tanks and armored personnel carriers to suppress the Azov National Regiment and militants of the Armed Forces of Ukraine Mariupol


----------



## Harman (15 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> a Kaliningrado no se puede ir sin una guerra. Es otra cosa curiosa que Rusia no negociara un corredor neutral cuando la disgregación de la URSS, ahora mismo supongo que no tienen acceso por tierra.



Si atacan Kaliningrado habrá Guerra.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Planeta Gonzo
> *Lo que es extraño es que Rusia tenga concentradas en Belarús miles de hombres,
> tanques y artillería pesada y los deje allí. Mmm...por qué no los envía a Ucrania?*



Control de las tropas de la OTAN estacionadas en Polonia y repúblicas bálticas…


----------



## Expected (15 Abr 2022)

Mr. Pitifool dijo:


> Bueno, cómo va la cosa, ¿ya se pasea Putin por la desnazificada Kiev?
> 
> ¿Cómo van los embolsamientos? ¿Embolsamos o no quieren bolsa?
> 
> ...



Y las niñas de 9 años que les gustan tanto a los Biden...que tal se encuentran?. Y cómo va la estabilidad de precios en Europa...se mantienen los precios al menos los días pares? Y la Unidad Europe a indestructible y solidaria,,, impertérrita como siempre....y con todos los líderes como Ovejuna....todos a una...


----------



## Iskra (15 Abr 2022)

Activista a RT sobre los 12 únicos refugiados ucranianos que ha acogido EE.UU. en marzo: Washington siempre hace “grandes promesas”


Sara Flounders comentó que el compromiso de la Casa Blanca era aceptar a 100.000 refugiados de Ucrania, y recordó que se vivieron situaciones similares con las personas que huían de todos los países donde Washingtón "instigó guerras".




diario-octubre.com





!!12!! El pitorreo gusano con sus vasallos europedos alcanza niveles míticos.

Sara Flounders, una de las directoras del proyecto International Action Center y la coordinadora de la campaña “Sanctions kill” (Sanciones matan), comentó a RT el hecho de que en marzo EE.UU. solo aceptara a 12 ucranianos bajo el programa de refugiados, aunque la Administración Biden prometió aceptar hasta 100.000.

“La política de EE.UU. siempre es hacer grandes promesas y no *cumplir nada cuando se trata de personas*. Con millones de refugiados, una vez más la política de EE.UU. es dar asistencia a casi ninguno de ellos y, en cambio, imponer a los países circundantes una enorme alteración”, acentuó la activista.

Flounders recordó que no es la primera vez que ocurre tal escenario, dado que se han visto situaciones similares con los refugiados de *Afganistán, Irak, Siria, Libia* y “todos los países donde EE.UU. instigó guerras y las mantuvo durante años”.

En su anuncio del 24 de marzo, la Casa Blanca detalló que aceptaría a 100.000 refugiados ucranianos y otros que “huyen de la agresión rusa a través de toda la gama de vías legales”. Además, estimaron que la mayoría de los que buscan asilo optará por *quedarse en Europa*.

Las actuales posibilidades legales para entrar a EE.UU. incluyen el programa de reasentamiento, el uso de visados existentes y otro vía conocida como “libertad condicional humanitaria”, que permite la entrada temporal de emergencia, precisa Reuters.

Mientras, uno de los países donde se concentran los refugiados ucranianos es México. Varios miles de ellos ya pudieron pisar el suelo estadounidense. Por otra parte, miles de refugiados más *esperan* en la frontera entre las dos naciones.

En vista de la situación actual, la Casa Blanca prepara un nuevo programa para los refugiados ucranianos que *acelerará la tramitación* para los que quieran dirigirse a EE.UU., informa CNN, que cita a dos funcionarios de la Administración al tanto del asunto.

Según las últimas cifras de la Agencia de la ONU para los Refugiados (ACNUR), más de 4,7 millones de personas abandonaron Ucrania tras el inicio del operativo militar de Rusia, el 24 de febrero.


----------



## Iskra (15 Abr 2022)

Grecia: “No debilitaremos la defensa de nuestro territorio por ayudar a Ucrania”


El ministro de Defensa griego anunció que su país no va a enviar más armamento a Kiev.




diario-octubre.com





Grecia ha decidido no enviar más equipos militares a Ucrania para no mermar sus propias capacidades defensivas, sobre todo en las islas. “No debilitaremos la defensa del territorio griego por ayudar a Ucrania en materia de defensa”, declaró este miércoles el ministro de Defensa griego, Nikolaos Panagiotopoulos, durante un debate parlamentario.

“Los equipos de defensa que enviamos a Ucrania […] procedían *de nuestras reservas*. No hay forma de que podamos debilitar ninguna parte de nuestra defensa, especialmente en las islas, para tomar un equipo militar de ahí y enviarlo a Ucrania”, aclaró Panagiotopoulos.

Grecia ha suministrado a Ucrania* lanzacohetes portátiles*, *fusiles Kaláshnikov* y *municiones* para ayudarle en los combates contra Rusia, pero se ha negado a atender su petición informal de transferir armamentos soviéticos más pesados, como los sistemas de defensa aérea *Tor-M1* y *Osa-AK*, reportaron medios locales citando sus fuentes.

Una encuesta realizada por MEGA TV refleja que *un 66 %* de los griegos está *en contra del envío de equipos militares* a Ucrania, mientras que un 29 % de la población apoya la decisión del Gobierno. Entretanto, la mayoría —un 70 %— apoya a Ucrania, si bien se expresa en contra de que Atenas se involucre en el conflicto armado.

Como muestra de su rechazo a la implicación de su país en las acciones militares en Ucrania, los trabajadores ferroviarios griegos de la compañía TrainOSE se negaron a primeros de abril a transportar armas de la OTAN y EE.UU. desde el puerto de la ciudad de Alejandrópolis hacia Ucrania. “No seremos cómplices del paso de la maquinaria de guerra por el territorio de nuestro país”, declararon, al tiempo que subrayaron que trabajan “para transportar a la gente y las mercancías que pueden ser utilizadas para satisfacer las necesidades de la sociedad”.


Alejandrópolis se ha convertido en un punto de entrada clave para los buques extranjeros que transportan tropas y vehículos militares de EE.UU. y de la OTAN, que luego son distribuidos a distintos puntos de Europa del Este a través de la red de carreteras y ferrocarriles.


----------



## Mongolo471 (15 Abr 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> Cómo que tras???
> Y antes y durante...



Yo pensaba que daría un cabezazo a la bandera


----------



## Jotagb (15 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Video: Preocupación por el deterioro mental de PEDOBiden tras un discurso.



Es reptiliano y estaba saludando a su amo


----------



## mazuste (15 Abr 2022)

Mercenario británico dice que Ucrania no quiere la paz. 
Dice que creía que Ucrania era de los "buenos" pero ya no.


----------



## arriondas (15 Abr 2022)

Tenía razón con eso de que estaban usando pocos aviones. Hoy, por primera vez, han sacado a pasear a los Tupolev. En concreto, estos:







Los manpads no pueden hacer nada contra esos bombarderos, ya que vuelan muy por encima del techo de los Stinger, Igla y compañía.


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mongolo471 (15 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Mercenario británico dice que Ucrania no quiere la paz.
> Dice que creía que Ucrania era de los "buenos" pero ya no.



Menuda grieta lleva en la frente, no me extraña que diga chorradas.


----------



## Epicii (15 Abr 2022)

La TV rusa dice que "...el hundimiento del MOVSKA comenzó la 3ra guerra mundial, que están combatiendo contra la infraestructura de la OTAN en Ucrania..."

En la TV como en un foro se puede decir cualquier cosa sin consecuencias, pero están preparando al publico ruso...

En cualquier momento un comboy de armas occidentales vuela por los aires....


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## felino66 (15 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Están allí por si tienen que volver a Kiev, o para cerrar la frontera con Polonia, o avanzar a Kaliningrado, o meterles un susto a los 3B.



Hay maniobras de la otan en Lituania de 15 de abril al 30 de mayo y parece que con
muchas tropas.


----------



## dabuti (15 Abr 2022)

DESINFORMACIÓN ESPAÑOLA:









EL MINISTERIO DE LA VERDAD-Colin Rivas Show


Analizamos el confluir de interés de las noticias




colinrivas.show


----------



## fulcrum29smt (15 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> O sea que 50 dias de guerra y la planta donde fabrican misiles estaba intacta? Estos rusos son bobos...



Ya habían atacado otras fabricas, entre ellas la de Luch, a saber si eso eran solo oficinas.


----------



## Magick (15 Abr 2022)

Wes Clark
@GeneralClark
_Estamos entrando en una ventana de peligro extremo para Ucrania y para la OTAN. El equipo pesado necesario (tanques, artillería, aviones, defensa aérea) no llega lo suficientemente pronto en número suficiente. La única manera de superar esto es duplicar el armamento de Ucrania_.


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Wes Clark
> @GeneralClark
> _Estamos entrando en una ventana de peligro extremo para Ucrania y para la OTAN. El equipo pesado necesario (tanques, artillería, aviones, defensa aérea) no llega lo suficientemente pronto en número suficiente. La única manera de superar esto es duplicar el armamento de Ucrania_.



Cada vez que veo a ese tipejo se me revuelven las tripas. Un criminal de guerra hablando de guerra. Nausea da.


----------



## Eslacaña (15 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Video: Preocupación por el deterioro mental de PEDOBiden tras un discurso.



Que este tío lleva al lado uno del Servicio Secreto cargando con el maletín del botón nuclear es para que este planeta se lo haga ver. Entre este y Putin tendremos suerte si en los próximios meses no desaperecemos como civilización.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (15 Abr 2022)

Cuidado, imágenes de personas ejecutadas con las manos atadas. 

" Partiendo de Mariupol, los militantes de Azov * dejaron montañas de cadáveres de civiles, dijo el corresponsal militar estadounidense Patrick Lancaster en las redes sociales, video para mayores de 18+

Así lo señaló la representante del Comité de Investigación de la Federación Rusa, Svetlana Petrenko. Como se desprende del comunicado oficial del departamento, el Comité de Investigación analizará estos datos y los comparará con los materiales de los casos penales sobre los crímenes de los batallones nacionales.

“Hoy, incluso los periodistas occidentales están comenzando a notar las atrocidades de los nacionalistas ucranianos contra los civiles en Donbass”, afirmó Petrenko.

El Comité de Investigación agregó que continuarán los interrogatorios de testigos, residentes de Mariupol. Y todos los hechos de la muerte de civiles, “la investigación dará una valoración penal-jurídica”.


----------



## Billy Ray (15 Abr 2022)

_INFORME: RUSIA DECLARARÁ FORMALMENTE LA GUERRA A UCRANIA EN RESPUESTA AL HUNDIMIENTO DEL MOSKVA, QUE INCLUIRÁ EL RECLUTAMIENTO MASIVO Y LA MOVILIZACIÓN._


----------



## Mongolo471 (15 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _INFORME: RUSIA DECLARARÁ FORMALMENTE LA GUERRA A UCRANIA EN RESPUESTA AL HUNDIMIENTO DEL MOSKVA, QUE INCLUIRÁ EL RECLUTAMIENTO MASIVO Y LA MOVILIZACIÓN._



Vamos, que se ha hecho un Maine.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _INFORME: RUSIA DECLARARÁ FORMALMENTE LA GUERRA A UCRANIA EN RESPUESTA AL HUNDIMIENTO DEL MOSKVA, QUE INCLUIRÁ EL RECLUTAMIENTO MASIVO Y LA MOVILIZACIÓN._



Si, al Moskova se le ha quedado la cara del Maine y la del Sheffield. Ahora empieza a cuadrar todo, si es que el Monje cuando está en fase entrante...incendio desafortunado, toda la tripulación evacuada y hundimiento por una tormenta en un lago, seguro que ni llevaba misiles.


----------



## amcxxl (15 Abr 2022)

Video de hoy de Patrick Lancaster en Mariupol


----------



## piru (15 Abr 2022)

VOX es disidencia controlada


----------



## arriondas (15 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Wes Clark
> @GeneralClark
> _Estamos entrando en una ventana de peligro extremo para Ucrania y para la OTAN. El equipo pesado necesario (tanques, artillería, aviones, defensa aérea) no llega lo suficientemente pronto en número suficiente. La única manera de superar esto es duplicar el armamento de Ucrania_.



Y la mayoría es destruido incluso antes de estar operativo (T-72 checos, S-300 eslovacos) Colar Stingers y Javierines no es algo difícil, pero el armamento pesado no lo puedes meter en una Bukhanka o en una Gazelle y a correr. 

Parece que Wesley Clark tiene las mismas ideas que en Yugoslavia, con la misma capacidad de análisis. Que nos atascamos, metemos más aviones; _será por cazabombarderos, manín_...

Cientos de salidas diarias... cuando los SA-2, SA-3 y SA-6 serbios aún no habían sido anulados, ni llegaron a estarlo en ningún momento. El mando de la OTAN reconoció antes de acabar la guerra que la defensa aérea seguía siendo una amenaza.


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

*Guardacostas de Ucrania: la flota rusa del Mar Negro no pudo rescatar a la tripulación del Moskva a pesar de los esfuerzos realizados .

 *


----------



## Aurkitu (15 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Wes Clark
> @GeneralClark
> _Estamos entrando en una ventana de peligro extremo para Ucrania y para la OTAN. El equipo pesado necesario (tanques, artillería, aviones, defensa aérea) no llega lo suficientemente pronto en número suficiente. La única manera de superar esto es duplicar el armamento de Ucrania_.



Y este hombre parecía sensato.


----------



## Mongolo471 (15 Abr 2022)

Eso ya es un IED, solo falta ver si hay foto del cráter.


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

Otro más para la colección.


----------



## Seronoser (15 Abr 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> la Francia de Le Pen podría dar la espalda a sanciones a Rusia + alejarse del mando de la OTAN
> 
> la Hungría de Orban planta cara a decisiones UE + OTAN
> 
> ...



Italia además, sigue dando visados a ciudadanos rusos, no han parado de hacerlo


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Abr 2022)

The Real Kim Shady_*™️*_

POSOBIEC DICE QUE

*" CHINA CALIENTE QUE SALES" TAIWAN NEXT*

8.4K views@TheRealKimShady, 17:17









Y SINO DA IGUAL

POR QUE SALE AMADO LIDER KIM

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Abr 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Y este hombre parecía sensato.



Fingía y desviaba la atención del objetivo real que era cercar y atacar a Rusia…es muy nazi…
El teniente coronel "Azov" fue capturado en el hospital de Mariupol, que fingió estar loco.








В больнице Мариуполя раскрыли притворявшегося сумасшедшим подполковника «Азова»


Подполковник националистического батальона «Азов» (в отношении некоторых представителей формирования в РФ открыто уголовное дело) скрывался в больнице Мариуполя, притворяясь сумасшедшим.




politros.com


----------



## Jotagb (15 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1026266
> 
> El ejército ruso impactó en una fábrica en Kyiv donde se producen misiles que impactaron en el crucero "Moskva"
> 
> ...





Imagen satelital de "Zhulyansky planta de construcción de maquinaria Vizar"
Al menos una planta de producción destruida


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

Los infantes de marina libraron una exitosa batalla contra los ocupantes en el Donbass.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Si, al Moskova se le ha quedado la cara del Maine y la del Sheffield. Ahora empieza a cuadrar todo, si es que el Monje cuando está en fase entrante...incendio desafortunado, toda la tripulación evacuada y hundimiento por una tormenta en un lago, seguro que ni llevaba misiles.





*EN
 EL ANIVERSARIO JUSTITO **DEL TITANIC *



SE HUNDE O HUNDEN

" EL MAYOR BARCO DE GUERRA DESDE LA SEGUNDA GUERRA MUNDIAL"











​


----------



## sisebuto (15 Abr 2022)

Entrevistas de Oliver Stone a Vladímir Putin realizadas entre 2015 y 2017


----------



## Julc (15 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Italia además, sigue dando visados a ciudadanos rusos, no han parado de hacerlo



Entre lo de Argelia y Rusia, queda claro que Draghi es a Antonio lo que Napoleón a un gitano.


----------



## BikeroII (15 Abr 2022)

Manda huevos que sea la Le Pen la que defienda la independencia de Europa contra los anglos. Máxime cuando los británicos han dejado la UE.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Abr 2022)

NO DEJEIS DE TENERLO MIEDO

A LO QUE OS RELAJEIS

ZASCA

KIM OS VIGILA PARA QUE VUESTRO NIVELES DE ACOJONE SEAN LOS OPTIMOS

​


----------



## Von Rudel (15 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1026318
> 
> 
> VOX es disidencia controlada




Esta dentro del sistema, solo es una corriente mas conservadora de la derecha. Pero no viene a cambiar el sistema. Aun así, sus ideas en mi opinión, son menos destructivas para España que las del Psoe.


----------



## Jotagb (15 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1026318
> 
> 
> VOX es disidencia controlada



Quién le paga a este tío?
Estaban a favor de la vacuna y ahora en una planguerra. Yo votare a compromis


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

Rusia llama al ataque al crucero de misiles Moskva con la muerte posterior de la mayoría de su tripulación una forma de guerra "ilícita". Bueno, sabemos lo que Rusia ve como una forma lícita de guerra: violaciones, saqueos, torturas, ejecuciones masivas de civiles. Que es lo contrario de lo que hace Ucrania.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (15 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No exponen en demasía a su aviación; es más, creo que están utilizando pocos aparatos. Las lecciones de Yugoslavia, una vez más. Dicen las malas lenguas que la OTAN perdió 61 aviones en aquella operación... Aunque los serbios tenían una mejor defensa antiaérea que los ucros, la OTAN a duras penas podía decir que tenía el control total del espacio aéreo yugoslavo. En Ucrania, los rusos sí tienen un mayor control, los manpad no tienen tanto techo operativo.



Pero @Zhukov cagon de mierda que se la pasa promocionando crímenes contra la humanidad dijo que la "Paupérrima" fuerza aérea "Ukronazi" había sido destruida el primer día explique usted que ha fallado ?

@Zhukov simplemente en lo militar ha resultado ser UNA GRAN MONTAÑA DE MIERDA - Debieron hacer caso a otros pacoanalistasdemierda de sofa como obviamente *YO* o no es así @capitán almeida ?

En lo personal yo soy de los que si bien no desecha el papel de las fuerzas aéreas le doy una importancia en relación a los drones lata rusa vaporizada por Drones adaptado munición de RPG estilo follacabra @Lma0Zedong

@Zhukov no vayas a llamar a la poli otra vez langosto pringao lloron

_*Poli Poli me auxilio me acaban de llamar cagon de mierda yo si puedo violar las leyes del Reino de España llamando a que se cometan genocidios pero si me dicen cualquier cosa llamo a la poli auxilio poli tengo miedo dormir de noche! *_

Que alguien le cambie los pañales a langosto @Zhukov !

¿ @Zhukov que hace en España ?

¿Porque no regresa a Mordor?

No sea mas un hipócrita de mierda deje la cálida España se necesitan voluntarios en las milicias pacodemierda que están siendo despedazadas la paga es 200 Euros al mes (Y muchos no duran ni un mes)






Las milicias del Dombass aceptan a cualquier langosto escopetero @eL PERRO


----------



## fulcrum29smt (15 Abr 2022)

t.me/intelslava/25407

Grabación de bombarderos Tu-22M3 de largo alcance de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas bombardeando las posiciones fortificadas de los nacionalistas ucranianos en la planta de Azovstal en Mariupol.


----------



## magufone (15 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Y la mayoría es destruido incluso antes de estar operativo (T-72 checos, S-300 eslovacos) Colar Stingers y Javierines no es algo difícil, pero el armamento pesado no lo puedes meter en una Bukhanka o en una Gazelle y a correr.
> 
> Parece que Wesley Clark tiene las mismas ideas que en Yugoslavia, con la misma capacidad de análisis. Que nos atascamos, metemos más aviones; _será por cazabombarderos, manín_...
> 
> Cientos de salidas diarias... cuando los SA-2, SA-3 y SA-6 serbios aún no habían sido anulados, ni llegaron a estarlo en ningún momento. El mando de la OTAN reconoció antes de acabar la guerra que la defensa aérea seguía siendo una amenaza.



Porque una de las doctrinas USA es _quelosmuertoslosponganotros™_


----------



## Von Rudel (15 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Quién le paga a este tío?
> Estaban a favor de la vacuna y ahora en una planguerra. Yo votare a compromis



Compromis, hay que tener estomago y falta de huevos para hacerlo.


Pero cada cual es libre, pero después no llores.


----------



## Mongolo471 (15 Abr 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Entre lo de Argelia y Rusia, queda claro que Draghi es a Antonio lo que Napoleón a un gitano.



Napoleón era gilipollas, inició una guerra con España sin saber su forma de ser, y lo juntó con el otro lado de Europa y seguía sin saber su forma de ser. Además, nunca tuvo verdaderos aliados.


----------



## Trajanillo (15 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No hay ni un solo motivo ético ni moral para apoyar a Rusia en este conflicto. Ni uno.
> 
> Los que lo hacen están comprados o directamente son personas llenas de odio



Donde estaba tu moralidad, en Iraq, Afganistán, Libia, Siria, Somalia, Yugoslavia, etc..., espera, en ningún lado porque no tienes ni sabes lo que es.


----------



## magufone (15 Abr 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Manda huevos que sea la Le Pen la que defienda la independencia de Europa contra los anglos. Máxime cuando los británicos han dejado la UE.



Los anglos se piran de la UE... quieren seguir intervieniendo en asuntos y decisiones de la UE... y los políticos de la UE que hacen? Hacen caso!!!
Pero es que no lo vemos todavia!!!???!!!


----------



## Jotagb (15 Abr 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Compromis, hay que tener estomago y falta de huevos para hacerlo.
> 
> 
> Pero cada cual es libre, pero después no llores.



Al menos barren para casa, viendo el panorama político. Son todos basura.


----------



## arriondas (15 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Pero @Zhukov cagon de mierda que se la pasa promocionando crímenes contra la humanidad dijo que la "Paupérrima" fuerza aérea "Ukronazi" había sido destruida el primer día explique usted que ha fallado ?
> 
> @Zhukov simplemente en lo militar ha resultado ser UNA GRAN MONTAÑA DE MIERDA - Debieron hacer caso a otros pacoanalistasdemierda de sofa como obviamente *YO* o no es así @capitán almeida ?
> 
> ...



Que yo no soy Zhukov, pancho.

Y no tienes ni puta idea de nada, por lo que veo.


----------



## Aurkitu (15 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Fingía y desviaba la atención del objetivo real que era cercar y atacar a Rusia…es muy nazi…
> El teniente coronel "Azov" fue capturado en el hospital de Mariupol, que fingió estar loco.
> 
> 
> ...



O en Siria, tanto Irán como Rusia, les frenaron el ímpetu de su agenda...no hay duda que les produjo cierto resquemor.


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## magufone (15 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Que yo no soy Zhukov, pancho.
> 
> Y no y tienes ni puta idea de nada, por lo que veo.



Si escribe como un niño...


----------



## Iskra (15 Abr 2022)

Al hilo de lo que dice el gusano ese en un post más arriba, Se puede liar aún mucho más gorda...

El primer vuelo con ayuda militar estadounidense de 800 millones de dólares a Ucrania llegará en las próximas 24 horas CNN

El canal de televisión, citando a un representante del Pentágono, informa que los ucranianos se reunirán con el cargamento en la frontera y lo traerán al país.
Este paquete de ayuda, a diferencia de los anteriores, incluye "armamento más sofisticado y más potente".

La lista no ha sido publicada, pero funcionarios estadounidenses dicen que el nuevo envío de "ayuda militar" incluirá radares, obuses de gran calibre y sus municiones.

Anteriormente, Rusia envió una nota diplomática a Estados Unidos, en la que advertía a la Casa Blanca sobre “consecuencias impredecibles” si Estados Unidos no dejaba de armar a Ucrania.

Un enlace a ese medio 








ANÁLISIS | EE.UU. enfrenta carrera contrrareloj para enviar ayuda militar a Ucrania


Ucrania se prepara para el esperado ataque ruso en la región de Donbás. A medida que intentan adaptarse a ese nuevo terreno desafiante, Estados Unidos está aumentando su compromiso de enviar ayuda militar a Ucrania, con millones en armas y municiones.




cnnespanol.cnn.com


----------



## Von Rudel (15 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Pero @Zhukov cagon de mierda que se la pasa promocionando crímenes contra la humanidad dijo que la "Paupérrima" fuerza aérea "Ukronazi" había sido destruida el primer día explique usted que ha fallado ?
> 
> @Zhukov simplemente en lo militar ha resultado ser UNA GRAN MONTAÑA DE MIERDA - Debieron hacer caso a otros pacoanalistasdemierda de sofa como obviamente *YO* o no es así @capitán almeida ?
> 
> ...




Zuhkov es un forero respetable que se puede equivocar como todo el mundo. Pero contribuye a intentar informarnos y que cada cual quiera creer lo que quiera. Todo mi apoyo y agradecimiento y que continue. Que no se deje influenciar por la cultura de la cancelación que nos intentan imponer. Y darle las gracias de parte de todos los que nos queremos informar fuera de la propaganda occidental.


Tu contribución es poner fotos de tus parafilias necrofilicas.


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Donde estaba tu moralidad, en Iraq, Afganistán, Libia, Siria, Somalia, Yugoslavia, etc..., espera, en ningún lado porque no tienes ni sabes lo que es.



Mas moralidad que tú hasta durmiendo,tú que sabes de mi postura en esos conflictos.....sabelotodo


----------



## arriondas (15 Abr 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Zuhkov es un forero respetable que se puede equivocar como todo el mundo. Pero contribuye a intentar informarnos y que cada cual quiera creer lo que quiera. Todo mi apoyo y agradecimiento y que continue. Que no se deje influenciar por la cultura de la cancelación que nos intentan imponer. Y darle las gracias de parte.
> 
> 
> Tu contribución es poner fotos de tus parafilias necrofilicas.



Lo mismo digo. Zhukov aporta mucha información al foro, se puede equivocar, como nos pasa a todos, pero es un forero de calidad.

A otros por lo visto les va más la casquería gore...


----------



## Von Rudel (15 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Al menos barren para casa, viendo el panorama político. Son todos basura.




Barren pasa de las charos funcionarias, si eres una de ella te felicito y te animo a que los votes, eso si como no seas de ese colectivo te van a barrer a ti.

Porque estos que barren para casa han conseguido en estos años que Pasar de 10 comunidad de mas PIB per Capita a la 12. Eso si es barrer pa casa y lo de mas son tonterias.


----------



## Evangelion (15 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



No parece que eso de momento mejore lo que pueda hacer la artilleria cercana.
Si lo usan solo para bombardear Azovstal, y asi el uso es poco practico.


----------



## Jotagb (15 Abr 2022)

Buen casco, parar una bala no es broma.
En la foto, el casco "estatutario" de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa 6B47 atrapó un fragmento, quedando directamente en la cabeza 

El casco funcionó correctamente: cumplió su propósito al 100% y de ahora en adelante pasó a la categoría de exhibiciones de museos, el propietario escapó con solo un arrebato emocional y un casco de repuesto migró hacia él.


----------



## Seronoser (15 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Si atacan Kaliningrado habrá Guerra.



Y no convencional.Quien sea el primero en atacar, se llevará un nuke.
Y será el final para casi todos


----------



## magufone (15 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo mismo digo. Zukhov aporta mucha información al foro, se puede equivocar, como nos pasa a todos, pero es un forero de calidad.
> 
> A otros por lo visto les va más la casquería gore...



La lista de mi ignore esta creciendo con todos esos necrofilos... Que por otro lado son medio subnomales, a tenor de lo que escriben y sobre todo COMO lo escriben.
La expresión escrita es muy reveladora si se cuenta con la experiencia debida: en este foro hay bastante psicopata y unos cuantos que padecen TOC... solo con leerles se ve
Luego estan los CMs... pero bueno, hay que comer...


----------



## Mongolo471 (15 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> No parece que eso de momento mejore lo que pueda hacer la artilleria cercana.
> Si lo usan solo para bombardear Azovstal, y asi el uso es poco practico.



Bombas tontas, precisión nula.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (15 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Que yo no soy Zhukov, pancho.
> 
> Y no y tienes ni puta idea de nada, por lo que veo.



Yo si se que usted no es Zhukov el es un langosto cagon de mierda 

Usted mola un poco mas que Zhukov usted claramente es claramente es algo mejor que el pero sigue con conceptos y visión equivocados 

El tiempo me da la razón no ha que ser un visionario

Tengo experiencia se lo que son dictaduras bananeras totalitarias criminales se como funcionan conozco por experiencia propia su modo de operar, eso aunando a años siguiendo diferentes conflictos armados me han convertido en un pacoanalistademierda competente que no vende humo.


----------



## Aurkitu (15 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Buena firma. La Z no les ha salido tan mal.


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

Mire el rostro de esta cariñosa esposa rusa que había animado a su esposo a violar a mujeres ucranianas. Gran trabajo de @cxemu
periodistas que han revelado las identidades del soldado violador ruso y su esposa nazi rusa facilitadora del violador.


----------



## Von Rudel (15 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Mas moralidad que tú hasta durmiendo,tú que sabes de mi postura en esos conflictos.....sabelotodo





No te veo igual de combativo con la guerra de Yemen que esta ocurriendo a la vez que la de Ucrania.


Pero sabemos que se ha impuesto un rodillo mediatico y propagandistico que solo lo recuerdo contra Trump. Que era todos los días en los informativos Españoles con la noticias poniendo a parir a TRump, que si la mujer no le cogia la mano, que se era racista, que nos llevaba a la guerra, etc....


Ahora veo la prensa y Lo Mundo es un panfleto que da verguenza ajena.


----------



## mazuste (15 Abr 2022)

Bueno... pues parece que se ha planteado otro reto en la cercanías...

Elijah J. Magnier 
*EEUU amenazaron a Rusia, a través del Director de Seguridad Nacional Jack Sullivan,*
_* que cualquier ataque al suministro de armas letales de EEUU a Ucrania supone 
un "cambio en la Regla de Compromiso".*_
*Rusia parece dudar o evita interceptar y destruir estas armas que pretenden prolongar la guerra*


----------



## Trajanillo (15 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Mas moralidad que tú hasta durmiendo,tú que sabes de mi postura en esos conflictos.....sabelotodo



Ya te lo digo yo, chupacirios de la OTAN, porque para tener criterio propio hay que pensar y para ti eso te produce mucho dolor cerebral. Tu eres una cherleader de OTAN.


----------



## Mongolo471 (15 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Mire el rostro de esta cariñosa esposa rusa que había animado a su esposo a violar a mujeres ucranianas. Gran trabajo de @cxemu
> periodistas que han revelado las identidades del soldado violador ruso y su esposa nazi rusa facilitadora del violador.



Verdadero amor


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## El-Mano (15 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Video: Preocupación por el deterioro mental de PEDOBiden tras un discurso.



En honor a la verdad... en otro video parece que está haciendo el gesto de saludar de lejos, pero aun así se le vé con incertidumbre. Por cierto, tiene un pinganillo.

0:45


----------



## Jotagb (15 Abr 2022)

Yuri Dudya y la politóloga Ekaterina Shulman se agregaron al registro de agentes extranjeros.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (15 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo mismo digo. Zhukov aporta mucha información al foro, se puede equivocar, como nos pasa a todos, pero es un forero de calidad.
> 
> A otros por lo visto les va más la casquería gore...



Exacto, todo mi apoyo a Zhukov, si no fuera por él no me hubiera sido fácil seguir este hilo desde el 2014, sus explicaciones han sido muy útiles y enriquecedoras para el foro.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (15 Abr 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Zuhkov es un forero respetable que se puede equivocar como todo el mundo. Pero contribuye a intentar informarnos y que cada cual quiera creer lo que quiera. Todo mi apoyo y agradecimiento y que continue. Que no se deje influenciar por la cultura de la cancelación que nos intentan imponer. Y darle las gracias de parte.
> 
> 
> Tu contribución es poner fotos de tus parafilias necrofilicas.



Se equivoco en todo y les engaño les timo desde el principio les dijo lo que ustedes querían leer 

Yo les dije lo que PODIA SUCEDER y no me creyeron tenian que tener un MUY LAMENTABLE CONTACTO SANGRIENTO CON LA REALIDAD para darse cuenta @capitán almeida @arriondas

Ese sujeto hace llamados reiterados a cometer crímenes contra la humanidad y para terminarla de cagar denuncio a la poli a varios foreros por su "Seguridad estar amenazada"


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Bueno... pues parece que se ha planteado otro reto en la cercanías...
> 
> Elijah J. Magnier
> *EEUU amenazaron a Rusia, a través del Director de Seguridad Nacional Jack Sullivan,*
> ...



Ya han atacado otros suministros de la OTAN…y no veo que haya pasado nada…bueno si el hundimiento del barco ruso.


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Ya te lo digo yo, chupacirios de la OTAN, porque para tener criterio propio hay que pensar y para ti eso te produce mucho dolor cerebral. Tu eres una cherleader de OTAN.



Mas bien chupachichis de quien tú ya sabes y si no preguntaselo y ya veras lo bien que se lo pasa....


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 Abr 2022)

Pero hagan el favor de dejar de citar al retrasado de rejon. Un poquito de por favor. Ya se dijo que lo tiene medio foro en ignorados. Hagan un vistazo rapido por anteriores aportaciones suyas y comprenderán que hay casos que es mejor ignorar.


----------



## Jotagb (15 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Yuri Dudya y la politóloga Ekaterina Shulman se agregaron al registro de agentes extranjeros.











Ekaterina Schulmann - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org




tiene pinta de víbora


----------



## golden graham (15 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Mire el rostro de esta cariñosa esposa rusa que había animado a su esposo a violar a mujeres ucranianas. Gran trabajo de @cxemu
> periodistas que han revelado las identidades del soldado violador ruso y su esposa nazi rusa facilitadora del violador.



Ya no quedan mujeres asi.


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Iskra (15 Abr 2022)

El helicóptero militar ucraniano que atacó una aldea rusa el jueves fue derribado por un misil de largo alcance S-400


El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia comunicó que el número y la escala de los ataques contra Kiev aumentarán en respuesta a las agresiones de las fuerzas ucranianas en territorio ruso.




actualidad.rt.com





*El helicóptero militar ucraniano que atacó una aldea rusa el jueves fue derribado por un misil de largo alcance S-400*

Publicado:15 abr 2022 07:22 GMT


El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia comunicó que el número y la escala de los ataques contra Kiev aumentarán en respuesta a las agresiones de las fuerzas ucranianas en territorio ruso.


Las fuerzas de defensa aérea rusas derribaron con un sistema de misiles antiaéreos S-400 un helicóptero ucraniano Mi-8 que atacó a civiles en la aldea de Klímovo, en la provincia de Briansk, afirmó este viernes el Ministerio de Defensa del país euroasiático.
Entre otros detalles, la institución comunicó que *el número y la escala de los ataques contra Kiev aumentarán en respuesta a las agresiones* de las fuerzas ucranianas en territorio ruso.
En particular, durante la noche, misiles marítimos de largo alcance Kalibr atacaron una instalación militar en las afueras de Kiev. Como resultado, fueron destruidos talleres de producción y reparación de sistemas de misiles antiaéreos de largo y medio alcance y de misiles antibuque de la planta de construcción de maquinaria Vizar.
Asimismo, el organismo indicó que las fuerzas rusas* tomaron el control de la fábrica siderúrgica Iliich en Mariúpol* y la "liberaron completamente de los nacionalistas ucranianos".






Ucrania ataca una localidad rusa con dos helicópteros de combate provistos de armamento pesado y deja al menos 8 heridos
Además, desde la cartera de Defensa afirmaron que las tropas de cohetes *aniquilaron la unidad mercenaria polaca* en la localidad de Izyúmskoye, en la región de Járkov, y fueron eliminados hasta 30 soldados. 
Paralelamente, fueron derribados ocho vehículos aéreos no tripulados de Kiev. Además, misiles aéreos de alta precisión alcanzaron siete objetos de las fuerzas ucranianas, al tiempo que la aviación táctica-operativa destruyó 13 instalaciones militares.
En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, las tropas rusas han destruido 132 aviones, 105 helicópteros, 245 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 456 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 2.213 tanques y otros vehículos blindados, 249 lanzacohetes múltiples, 966 unidades de artillería de campaña y morteros, así como 2.110 unidades de vehículos militares especiales, aseguraron desde la institución.

Este jueves, las fuerzas ucranianas llevaron a cabo un ataque contra una localidad fronteriza del distrito de Klímovo, en la provincia rusa de Briansk. Al menos ocho personas, incluida una mujer embarazada y un niño, resultaron heridas.
La misma jornada, el gobernador de la provincia rusa de Bélgorod, Vyacheslav Gladkov, informó sobre dos actos de agresión a la región por parte de las fuerzas ucranianas. Como resultado del ataque, un habitante de 37 años sufrió una "ligera herida de metralla en el antebrazo", según el alto funcionario.


----------



## golden graham (15 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Pero hagan el favor de dejar de citar al retrasado de rejon. Un poquito de por favor. Ya se dijo que lo tiene medio foro en ignorados. Hagan un vistazo rapido por anteriores aportaciones suyas y comprenderán que hay casos que es mejor ignorar.



Tiene un retraso severo el chaval


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (15 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Pero hagan el favor de dejar de citar al retrasado de rejon. Un poquito de por favor. Ya se dijo que lo tiene medio foro en ignorados. Hagan un vistazo rapido por anteriores aportaciones suyas y comprenderán que hay casos que es mejor ignorar.



Yo no le ignoro porque me hacen gracia algunos de sus post


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (15 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Si, al Moskova se le ha quedado la cara del Maine y la del Sheffield. Ahora empieza a cuadrar todo, si es que el Monje cuando está en fase entrante...incendio desafortunado, toda la tripulación evacuada y hundimiento por una tormenta en un lago, seguro que ni llevaba misiles.



Seguro que era de cartón piedra y pegamento imedio. Formaba parte del plan.


----------



## Tierra Azul (15 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Pero @Zhukov cagon de mierda que se la pasa promocionando crímenes contra la humanidad dijo que la "Paupérrima" fuerza aérea "Ukronazi" había sido destruida el primer día explique usted que ha fallado ?
> 
> @Zhukov simplemente en lo militar ha resultado ser UNA GRAN MONTAÑA DE MIERDA - Debieron hacer caso a otros pacoanalistasdemierda de sofa como obviamente *YO* o no es así @capitán almeida ?
> 
> ...



Ya está el hijo de la gran puta otra vez poniendo fotos de muertos prorusos, me cago en tu estirpe... Porque no vas tu a liarla ukrania a matar rusos si tienes cojones, hijo de la gran puta, ojala te caiga un topol cabronazo.


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 Abr 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Tiene un retraso severo el chaval



Pues en forocoches la mayoría son igual de subnormales así que imagínate

Supongo que el retraso ya no es que venga de serie, es que es generacional.


----------



## SkullandPhones (15 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Bueno... pues parece que se ha planteado otro reto en la cercanías...
> 
> Elijah J. Magnier
> *EEUU amenazaron a Rusia, a través del Director de Seguridad Nacional Jack Sullivan,*
> ...



Se acojonan en cuanto bosteza eeuu, de pena en Putimperio 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Ya está el hijo de la gran puta otra vez poniendo fotos de muertos prorusos, me cago en tu estirpe... Porque no vas tu a liarla ukrania a matar rusos si tienes cojones, hijo de la gran puta, ojala te caiga un topol cabronazo.



YO LE TENGO EN EL IGNORE


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

*Rusia detiene a un periodista por un artículo sobre Ucrania*

La justicia rusa ordenó detener el viernes a un periodista de Siberia que aseguró en un artículo que once miembros de la policía antidisturbios rusa rechazaron unirse a la campaña militar de Moscú en Ucrania.

Según el Comité de Investigación de la Federación Rusa, el hombre, redactor jefe de una página web de la región siberiana de Jakasia, está acusado de "difundir deliberadamente información falsa" sobre las fuerzas armadas rusas.

Si es declarado culpable, el periodista se enfrenta a 10 años de cárcel, precisó el Comité en un comunicado. La rama local de esta organización no facilitó el nombre del periodista, pero al parecer se trata de Mikhail Afanasyev, director del sitio web de noticias Novyi Fokus (Nuevo Enfoque), con sede en Jakasia.

El Mundo.


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Tenía razón con eso de que estaban usando pocos aviones. Hoy, por primera vez, han sacado a pasear a los Tupolev. En concreto, estos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*Russia is coming...*


----------



## fulcrum29smt (15 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Ya está el hijo de la gran puta otra vez poniendo fotos de muertos prorusos, me cago en tu estirpe... Porque no vas tu a liarla ukrania a matar rusos si tienes cojones, hijo de la gran puta, ojala te caiga un topol cabronazo.



Un Topol no, que nos jode a todos, una termobárica para el solito.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Abr 2022)

0:13


_*⚡*_The official representative of the Ukrainian Ministry of Defense said that for the first time since the beginning of the operation, Russia used Tu-22M3 long-range bombers. The bombing hit the Nazis who had settled on the Mariupol "Azovstal".

The use of these bombers is a bad sign for Ukraine. The fact is that the height of the Tu-22M3 is so high that all kinds of stingers and other NATO gifts simply cannot get them. And thanks to the electronic warfare systems on bombers, it is difficult to hit them even with S-300s and BUKs.


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

Realmente alguien sabe el número exactos de switchblades que les van a enviar? Por lo que he escuchado van enviar los dos modelos (300 y 600)


----------



## Jotagb (15 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>





Esta es la original. Cuando te vas a unir a AZOV para cazar rusos?
Imagino que estarás entrenado en armas y pelea cuerpo a cuerpo para enfrentarte a rusos borrachos?


----------



## delhierro (15 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> t.me/intelslava/25407
> 
> Grabación de bombarderos Tu-22M3 de largo alcance de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas bombardeando las posiciones fortificadas de los nacionalistas ucranianos en la planta de Azovstal en Mariupol.



Coño, se van calentando. A buena altura y con punteria. Ya era hora de que se lo fueran tomando como lo que es , una guerra.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## alnitak (15 Abr 2022)

felino66 dijo:


> Hay maniobras de la otan en Lituania de 15 de abril al 30 de mayo y parece que con
> muchas tropas.




yendo de riga a tallin me he encontrado con muchoa camiones britanicos... esto cada vez pinta peor


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>












Propaganda en la Guerra hispano-estadounidense - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

Al hijo Putin en todo caso le van a salir enemigos desde dentro, si no hay algun plan en marcha ya.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (15 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Tenía razón con eso de que estaban usando pocos aviones. Hoy, por primera vez, han sacado a pasear a los Tupolev. En concreto, estos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todos los aviones pueden volar muy por encima del alcance de los Manpads. 

Todos los cazas rusos. Bueno, y d e todos lados. 

La cuestión es la disposición de PGM. 

Si las tienen las podían lanzar desde cualquier caza. 

La única diferencia es que un Tu 22 puede llevar más.


----------



## John Nash (15 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> yendo de riga a tallin me he encontrado con muchoa camiones britanicos... esto cada vez pinta peor



Quieren meter a los paises bálticos en la guerra.


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

Este es mucho mejor...


----------



## NPI (15 Abr 2022)

Jikme dijo:


> Esta claro que las élites rusas no tienen medio cerebro, lo único que van a conseguir con eso es poner a los polacos de muy mala ostia.



Vieja cuenta dormida.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Abr 2022)

TENEIS TRES O CUATRO ESCENARIOS Y DIGO BIEN ESCENARIOS

NUKE DE AMADO LIDER KIM

NUKES EN RUSIA UCRANIA OTAN

NUKES POR AHI POR MEDIO ORIENTE ISRAEL PARA PROFECIAS BIBLICAS AUTO CUMPLIDAS DE PAGO


----------



## hartman (15 Abr 2022)

es una guerra de escitas(rusia zona sur) contra sarmatas (ucrania)?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Abr 2022)

OSEA QUE YA SABEIS CUALES SON LOS MENUS ​


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Pero @Zhukov cagon de mierda que se la pasa promocionando crímenes contra la humanidad dijo que la "Paupérrima" fuerza aérea "Ukronazi" había sido destruida el primer día explique usted que ha fallado ?
> 
> @Zhukov simplemente en lo militar ha resultado ser UNA GRAN MONTAÑA DE MIERDA - Debieron hacer caso a otros pacoanalistasdemierda de sofa como obviamente *YO* o no es así @capitán almeida ?
> 
> ...



Le conozco de sobra a ustec, uno de los seres más abyectos que he conocido. Y POR SI LE SIRVE, LE QUIERO DECIR ALGO: YO SOY ZHUKOV, SERÍA UN HONOR SER ZHUKOV Y ES UN PRIVILEGIO SABER QUE EXISTE GENTE COMO ZHUKOV.


----------



## Tierra Azul (15 Abr 2022)

e,


elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> TENEIS TRES O CUATRO ESCENARIOS Y DIGO BIEN ESCENARIOS
> 
> NUKE DE AMADO LIDER KIM
> 
> ...



a ver aver, dejame que me dé tiempo a tomarme el vino y musica sovietica de fondo, mientras nos nukean, aqui nos vamos todos del planeta no se librara nadie si la cosa se pone fea.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> e,
> 
> a ver aver, dejame que me dé tiempo a tomarme el vino y musica sovietica de fondo, mientras nos nukean, aqui nos vamos todos del planeta no se librara nadie si la cosa se pone fea.



  

NO...
PERO DICEN QUE SERIAN NUKES FAKE

AUNQUE LA VERDAD LA MEJOR NUKE ES LA QUE NO SE TIRA
YA SEA FAKE O NO Xd

AUNQUE OJITO POR QUE HAY MUCNAS RELIGIONES QUE QUIEREN UN APOCALIRSI PACO LITERAL CON DESTRUCCION Y COSAS ASI
y a esos hay que quitarles las ideas tontas de la cabeza Xd


APOCALIPSIS VIRTUAL 
ES LO MAXIMO Y HASTA AHI PÙEDO LLEGAR


----------



## John Nash (15 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Vieja cuenta dormida.



Estan apareciendo muchas. Me recuerda a las backdoors del windows. Lo que pasa es que no se caracterizan por su calidad. Sólo sirven para el efecto cuantitativo como si aquí eso nos influyera.


----------



## pemebe (15 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El 10 de mayo de 1982 el destructor Sheffield se encontraba a 20 millas nauticas del grupo principal de portaaviones situado a 100 millas al sur de Port Stanley, era una maniobra sumamente arriesgada pero justificada por el Almirantazgo por la falta de radares de largo alcance de la flota, pero el propósito real era otro; ofrecer un blanco facil a los genocidas argentinos y frustrar con ello las negociaciones de paz aupiciadas por USA, a la 11 de la mañana los milicos argentinos se tragaron el anzuelo y dispararon dos misiles Exocet hacia el barco, este habia apagado el radar para comunicarse con el Almirantazgo segun la version oficial, asi que recibió el impacto de lleno de uno de los misiles, la cabeza de combate falló pero el incendio que produjo el impacto obligo a evacuar el barco.
> Era la señal que esperaba Santa Margarita Thatcher, ordenó al submarino nuclear Conqueror que busquese y torpedease al crucero pesado argentino General Belgrano, al submarino no le fue dificil puesto que lo seguia desde hacia dias, dos torpedos quiados tiguerfish y la antigualla se fué al fondo. Adios a las conversaciones de paz, es mas, los argentinos se fueron pataa abajo y ordenaron a su único portaviones, el 25 de mayo, un antiguo portaaviones británico que volviese a Buenos Aires y transfirió su grupo aereo a Puerto Gallegos, dejando la iniciativa naval en manos de los bridánicos. Saquen sus conclusiones.



Es verdad que hundieron el General Belgrano. Pero eso fue el 2 de mayo, El Sheffield fue atacado el 4 de mayo aunque acabara hundido el 10 de mayo.

La proposicion de paz fue del presidente del Perú Fernando Belaúnde Terry, pero los ingleses no querían y hundieron el acorazado aunque estaba fuera de la zona de maritima de exclusion (que habían fijado los britanicos para indicar a los argentinos que el que entrara alli podrian hundirlo)


----------



## Jotagb (15 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Este es mucho mejor...



Biden y la OTAN te van a reclutar para que salves el mundo de la peligrosa Rusia, seguro que das la talla.


----------



## ZARGON (15 Abr 2022)

Asi se descubre un nazi

- ¿Nazi?
- No
- ¿Cuál es la contraseña de tu teléfono?
- 1488
14 palabras - Debemos asegurar la existencia de la raza blanca y un futuro para los niños blancos.

88 - octava letra del alfabeto "H" entonces "HH" como en Heil Hitler


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

Falta tirar un Tupolev al suelo.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (15 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Coño, se van calentando. A buena altura y con punteria. Ya era hora de que se lo fueran tomando como lo que es , una guerra.



La altura y la puntería no dependen del TU22. 
Lo podía haber hecho (con precisión) cualquier caza de los usados hasta el momento. Su30, su 34, su 35...
Lo que indica esto es otra cosa. 
Que efectivamente confirma que la disposición de PGM es muy baja. Cosa que me ha resultado sorprendente desde el principio. 

Esto indica que precisamente no van a atacar con precisión sino con bombas tontas. Para un ataque a lo Vietnam como hace 50 años, mejor un TU22, eso sí.... 

Lleva mucha más carga y si van a hacer carpet bombing mejor eso que cazas...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Abr 2022)

Vídeo del Tu-22 haciendo cosas como diría Rajoy…


----------



## Jotagb (15 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Estan apareciendo muchas. Me recuerda a las backdoors del windows. Lo que pasas es que no se caracterizan por su calidad. Sólo sirven para el efecto cuantitativo como si aquí eso nos influyera.



La vida son protones nen, déjate de física cuántica que no eres Einstein


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

CNN: Se espera el primer vuelo de $800 millones en nueva ayuda militar para Ucrania desde Estados Unidos en las próximas 24 horas.

La Casa Blanca anunció el nuevo paquete, que incluye 11 helicópteros, 18 cañones Howitzer y 300 drones Switchblade, el 13 de abril.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (15 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Falta tirar un Tupolev al suelo.



Depende de si los ucranianos tienen aún Sam de medio o largo alcance. 

Un TU22 es un feria ambulante. Si los meten es que están seguros que Ucrania no tiene nada serio en AAW.

Frente a una defensa competente, un TU22 es tiro al pichón. Pan comido.


----------



## Impresionante (15 Abr 2022)

Buena lectura y fácil de leer

. J.Baud: Occidente creó las condiciones del estallido en Ucrania









J.Baud: Occidente creó las condiciones del estallido en Ucrania


Jacques Baud, ex miembro de inteligencia: "EEUU y la UE han creado las condiciones para que estalle un conflicto en Ucrania" [...]




nuevarevolucion.es


----------



## arriondas (15 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Todos los aviones pueden volar muy por encima del alcance de los Manpads.
> 
> Todos los cazas rusos. Bueno, y d e todos lados.
> 
> ...



Y no sólo puede llevar bombas no guiadas.

Los manpads son más útiles contra los helicópteros o los aviones de ataque a superficie que vuelan bajo (A-10, Su-25)


----------



## kasperle1966 (15 Abr 2022)

*Descomposición de Ucrania como forma de reducir radicalmente las capacidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania para resistir la operación especial rusa *

*Andrei Mitrofanov*

La realización de una operación especial por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia (AF) en el territorio de Ucrania se enfrenta a la resistencia activa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (AFU). Al mismo tiempo, las tropas rusas intentan causar un daño mínimo no solo a los civiles, sino también a la infraestructura de Ucrania. Quizás, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania causen mucha más destrucción a la infraestructura de Ucrania que las tropas rusas. Solo recientemente, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF han comenzado a atacar activamente las instalaciones de almacenamiento de petróleo y las refinerías de petróleo (refinería), a veces los cruces ferroviarios están sujetos a huelgas. Pero todas estas medidas, incluso ahora, son de carácter limitado, lo que permite a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania llevar a cabo la transferencia de mano de obra, armas, combustible y municiones en todo el país.

A pesar de la capacidad de Rusia para lanzar ataques en toda la profundidad de Ucrania, se usan muy raramente, lo que permite al enemigo reagruparse y retirar reservas, abastecerse, reparar equipos e incluso, ocasionalmente, lanzar ataques aéreos desde las profundidades de Ucrania. Las telecomunicaciones prácticamente no están suprimidas: la televisión ucraniana está funcionando, las comunicaciones móviles e Internet están funcionando.

Todo esto afecta significativamente la capacidad de resistencia de Ucrania, conduce a la muerte innecesaria de militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y civiles en el territorio oriental de Ucrania. Es necesario reducir radicalmente la capacidad de Ucrania para organizar la resistencia, rotar tropas y recursos, concentrar fuerzas, coordinar acciones y adoctrinar a la población y soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

*Para hacer esto, es necesario resolver tres tareas, en particular, es necesario asegurarse de: 

- aislamiento regional - para privar al enemigo de la oportunidad de moverse activamente por el territorio; 

– bloqueo de energía: desconecte las regiones seleccionadas de las redes de suministro de energía; 

- supresión de información - para destruir los sistemas de comunicación y transmisión de datos. *

Hay que tener en cuenta otro matiz importante. Ahora se dice a menudo que los países occidentales están listos para luchar hasta el último ucraniano. Pero la realidad es mucho peor, el problema es que en Ucrania también están listos para luchar, hasta el último *oriental *ucraniano

El oeste de Ucrania actualmente no sufre ninguna pérdida, incluso se beneficia de los refugiados del este de Ucrania. Durante mes y medio de la operación especial, muchos occidentales, tirados en el sofá frente al televisor, tenían la ilusión de la victoria. ¿Y qué? Rusia ha estado luchando en el territorio de Ucrania durante tanto tiempo (un mes y medio), hay una guerra, pero no hay un avance serio de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, incluso hay una retirada del grupo ruso de Kiev. Y al mismo tiempo, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están atacando el territorio de la región de Belgorod, entonces, ¿por qué no continuar apoyando a Zelensky & Co? Y el hecho de que las ciudades y la industria del este de Ucrania se conviertan en ruinas, los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los civiles estén muriendo, no les importa, incluso es bueno: los "orientales" se lo merecen.

Por supuesto, nadie habla del bombardeo de las ciudades ucranianas, pero es absolutamente necesario sacar a Ucrania occidental de la zona de confort. Sin posibilidad de movimiento activo, sin luz y sin comunicación, la guerra ya no será tan televisada.

*Aislamiento regional *
El equipo militar es una herramienta extremadamente caprichosa. Los recursos tanques son limitados, las orugas se desgastan rápidamente. Peor aún con el suministro: el equipo militar requiere combustible, municiones y otros consumibles. La forma más económica de proporcionar a las fuerzas armadas todo lo que necesitan es transportar todo lo que necesitan por ferrocarril. Por supuesto, todo esto se puede entregar en camión, pero todo será mucho más costoso y mucho más lento.

A juzgar por la información que aparece en fuentes abiertas, las fuerzas armadas rusas llevaron a cabo un número limitado de ataques con armas en cruces ferroviarios en las regiones orientales de Ucrania. Al mismo tiempo, la comunicación ferroviaria todavía se lleva a cabo en la mayor parte del territorio de Ucrania. Basta con que el primer ministro británico, Boris Johnson, haya visitado Kiev en tren; no cabe en ninguna puerta, ¿verdad?

*En base a esto, la primera tarea es detener o impedir en gran medida la comunicación ferroviaria en toda Ucrania. *

Para hacer esto, no es necesario destruir las estaciones de unión con armas de alta precisión; de esta manera, no obtendremos suficientes misiles de los complejos Calibre e Iskander. Es suficiente destruir regularmente las vías del tren en diferentes partes de Ucrania.

Se puede suponer que la forma más efectiva de resolver este problema serán los bombarderos de primera línea Su-34, y posiblemente también el Su-24M, que realizan lanzamientos al objetivo a una altitud ultrabaja. Si las estaciones de cruce aún pueden equiparse de alguna manera con sistemas de defensa aérea (defensa aérea), aunque sean incapaces de derribar los misiles de los complejos Calibre e Iskander, es físicamente imposible cubrir todas las vías del tren.

Incluso cuando reciban información de los aviones de alerta temprana de los países occidentales, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no podrán determinar la ubicación final del ataque y desplegar rápidamente allí los sistemas portátiles de defensa aérea (MANPADS), mientras que los antiaéreos de largo alcance sistemas de misiles (SAM) del S-300 o Buk- El M1 no ayudará al enemigo de ninguna manera, ya que el avión atacante se moverá por debajo de la línea de visión del radar.

El grupo de ataque debe incluir dos aviones: Su-34 y Su-35, donde el Su-34 debe llevar bombas de alto explosivo (FAB) no guiadas, y el Su-35 debe proporcionar cobertura de los cazas enemigos. Un recorrido quebrado con una salida brusca a la diana, un salto corto, dejar caer a la FAB del terreno de juego y retirarse a sus aeródromos. Una docena de esos vuelos cada noche, y los ferrocarriles ucranianos simplemente no tendrán tiempo de reparar.


_Es necesario llevar a cabo un impacto continuo en la red ferroviaria de Ucrania. Imagen fuelvo.app_

En cuanto a las armas de largo alcance de alta precisión, en la parte occidental de Ucrania es necesario destruir todos los puentes ferroviarios. Su restauración llevará mucho tiempo: el suministro de equipo militar pesado de los países occidentales se volverá extremadamente difícil, así como el suministro de equipos, municiones y combustible de los almacenes en la parte occidental de Ucrania a los grupos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Un destino similar debería ocurrirle a varios puentes de carretera.


_La restauración de puentes ferroviarios es mucho más difícil que las vías del tren._

Al paralizar el tráfico en los ferrocarriles ucranianos y en parte en las carreteras, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF podrán reducir significativamente la actividad de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, minimizar la afluencia de mano de obra nueva movilizada, mercenarios, armas, municiones y combustible a la línea del frente. .

*Bloqueo energético *
La electricidad, como el petróleo y el gas, es la sangre de la economía moderna. Sin electricidad, las empresas industriales no funcionan, los trenes eléctricos se detienen, las luces se apagan en las ciudades.
Rusia aún no ha afectado la infraestructura energética de Ucrania, además, Rusia todavía suministra gas a través del territorio ucraniano, de donde probablemente se toma en cantidades descontroladas, y ha tomado el control y mantenimiento de varias centrales nucleares ucranianas (NPP). Al mismo tiempo, desde un punto de vista estratégico, un corte de energía en algunas regiones de Ucrania debilitaría significativamente la capacidad total de este país para resistir a las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.

Si no hay electricidad, no habrá comunicación normal, las empresas se detendrán, incluidas las que producen productos militares, el trabajo de las empresas en el complejo de combustible y energía se volverá más difícil. Ahora Rusia está destruyendo varias refinerías, pero quizás la mejor solución, desde el punto de vista de la posterior restauración de la infraestructura de Ucrania, sería privarlas de la electricidad necesaria para el funcionamiento del equipo.

Para solucionar este problema, no es necesario destruir las centrales eléctricas y las subestaciones de distribución, basta con desactivar las líneas eléctricas de alta tensión (TL).
Por supuesto, no debe dejar todo el oeste de Ucrania sin electricidad. La intensidad debería aumentar gradualmente, para empezar, Lviv y luego otras ciudades con la máxima concentración de sentimientos nacionalistas. Hay que pagar por los ideales fascistas, por los ideales del nazismo.

Es necesario infligir el máximo daño a todas aquellas líneas eléctricas a través de las cuales se suministra electricidad a países europeos hostiles. Si suministra armas a Ucrania, se sentará junto a la antorcha. Todos los países involucrados en esta actividad deben entender claramente que nadie olvidará sus acciones: tendrán que pagar el doble.

Al igual que los ferrocarriles, los bombarderos de primera línea Su-34 pueden desactivar las líneas eléctricas, abriéndose camino hacia el objetivo a baja altitud a lo largo de rutas difícilmente predecibles, bajo la cobertura de los cazas multifuncionales Su-35. No se requieren armas de alta precisión para alcanzar tales objetivos.


_Redes eléctricas de Ucrania. Imagen de wikipedia.org_

Como resultado de las interrupciones en el suministro de energía, se interrumpirá el trabajo de una gran cantidad de empresas industriales que ahora están trabajando para proporcionar a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, el sistema de combustible y energía (procesamiento y transporte de combustible líquido), así como transporte ferroviario electrificado, se verá afectado.
El escaso combustible líquido deberá gastarse para el funcionamiento de sistemas autónomos de suministro de energía (generadores), en lugar de vehículos electrificados, se reabastecerán automóviles con motores de gasolina y diésel.

Al mismo tiempo, las consecuencias para los civiles serán mínimas. En su mayor parte, será incomodidad, y la incomodidad en las condiciones cuando su país está en guerra es bastante normal. Muchos ciudadanos de Ucrania pensarán involuntariamente si vale la pena apoyar el nazismo a costa de perder su propia comodidad.

*Supresión de información *

Ahora hay una situación paradójica en Ucrania. Por un lado, parece que hay una guerra en curso, por otro lado, los medios de comunicación ucranianos (medios) están trabajando al máximo, en los que nadie realmente interfiere. De hecho, el bombeo de la población con la ideología nazi no solo no se ha detenido, sino que se ha intensificado muchas veces. El mismo Goebbels se habría suicidado por las oportunidades que ahora tienen los medios de comunicación ucranianos y varios blogueros pro-ucranianos. Eso no está claro, pero ¿por qué lo necesitamos?
Por supuesto, ¿cómo se puede creer en la victoria de Rusia si los canales de televisión estatales de Ucrania funcionan silenciosamente, Internet funciona? Esta situación necesita ser cambiada urgentemente.

Primero, es necesario destruir todos los transmisores de señales de televisión: nada de televisión, un mínimo de radio. Esto reducirá radicalmente la intensidad de la propaganda ucraniana que anima a los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y a los civiles.
En segundo lugar, es necesario deshabilitar las bases de datos (HLR) y los centros de conmutación móvil (MSC) de los operadores móviles, principalmente en Kiev, así como en las ciudades con los sentimientos nacionalistas más fuertes.


_No es necesario destruir todas las estaciones base de los operadores celulares, basta con inhabilitar varios elementos críticos de la red. Imagen de wikipedia.org_

Estos objetivos deberán ser destruidos con armas de alta precisión, ya que pueden ubicarse en ciudades, cerca de áreas residenciales.
Es poco probable que sea posible suprimir todos los medios de comunicación en Ucrania, y esto no es obligatorio, pero se violará la integridad de los sistemas de comunicación, se producirán interrupciones y apagones. Todo esto no contribuirá en absoluto a la paz de la población y la gestión eficaz del país. La efectividad de la movilización disminuirá significativamente, los estados de ánimo de pánico surgirán cada vez más en la sociedad. El pánico se extenderá no solo entre los civiles, sino también entre los combatientes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, así como entre los grupos armados ilegales, llamados teroborona, que se han atrincherado en las ciudades y se esconden detrás de los civiles.

*C**onclusiones *
Puede parecer que algunas medidas son demasiado estrictas. El problema es que en un escenario alternativo, nos deslizamos a una situación con un amable dueño que paró la cola del perro en pedazos, "para que no le doliera tanto".

Al no tocar el oeste de Ucrania, contribuimos a causar el máximo daño al este de Ucrania. Esto es beneficioso para nuestros enemigos: las regiones más prorrusas están siendo destruidas, mientras que las occidentales se conservan intactas. Además, el beneficio para los que odian a Rusia y al mundo ruso va en dos direcciones a la vez: los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y la población civil que mueren en la zona de batalla son destruidos físicamente y, como resultado de pérdidas y pérdidas. , más y más odio se está acumulando en ambos lados del pueblo una vez unido. Por lo tanto, todo lo que ayude a aumentar el ritmo de la operación especial rusa es bueno y necesario.

No olvide que en un futuro próximo puede comenzar una nueva fase de bombeo de Ucrania con armas y equipos militares occidentales. En este caso, la descomposición de Ucrania dificultará al máximo el suministro de armas a la zona de combate por parte de los países de la OTAN.

*El aislamiento regional, el bloqueo de energía y la supresión de información, aplicados de manera competente, sistemática y continua por las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, pueden socavar la capacidad de Ucrania para organizar la resistencia en varios órdenes de magnitud. *

https://topwar.ru/194861-dekompozic...o-soprotivleniju-rossijskoj-specoperacii.html


----------



## delhierro (15 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> La altura y la puntería no dependen del TU22.
> Lo podía haber hecho (con precisión) cualquier caza de los usados hasta el momento. Su30, su 34, su 35...
> Lo que indica esto es otra cosa.
> Que efectivamente confirma que la disposición de PGM es muy baja. Cosa que me ha resultado sorprendente desde el principio.
> ...



Tiene 8 o 10 no es lo mismo que tirar una. La punteria si depende de los sistemas, si vas a tirar bombas de gravedad mejor con un bombardero. 

El problema que tienen es la cantidad. No se cuantos Su22 tienen , pero ese ataque con 10-20 en lugar de con 1 y la cosa va más rapido. Y entiendo que ahí no lo hagan por salvar el tema economico, pero en el frente del Donest donde no hay civiles, ni nada valioso me parece inexplicable. En un refugio pueden librarse de morteros incluso de artillería pero puedes hacer una pasada con 10 de estos protegidos por 10 cazas , guerra electronica etc... y arrasar una zona. Y no lo estan haciendo.


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

Rusia no pudo evacuar a los marineros a bordo del "Moskva" debido a una tormenta - Natalia Gumenyuk, Secretaria de Prensa de la Guardia Costera de Ucrania.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (15 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Vídeo del Tu-22 haciendo cosas como diría Rajoy…



Un TU22 hace eso si no tiene oposición. Hasta nuestras fragatas F100 harían picadillo con ellos. 
Si lo meten es porque los ucranianos no tienen nada serio aaw.


----------



## delhierro (15 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Un TU22 hace eso si no tiene oposición. Hasta nuestras fragatas F100 harían picadillo con ellos.
> Si lo meten es porque los ucranianos no tienen nada serio aaw.



A nuestras fragatas le lanzarian misiles antibuque supersonicos. Es otro escenario.ç

He vuelto a ver el video, por la escala si son bombas de aviación son pequeñas. 250, 500kg como mucho. De esas podria llevar un solo avión más de las 8 que se ven. No se, es raro.


----------



## John Nash (15 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> La vida son protones nen, déjate de física cuántica que no eres Einstein



No he puesto cuántico sino cuantitativo.


----------



## NPI (15 Abr 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> Un requisito para validación en la industria militar es que todas las piezas sean de origen nacional (en España vale origen europeo).
> Si hubieras trabajado en el sector lo sabrías, pero solo eres otro palillero *que no tiene ni puta idea de lo que habla.*



No es palillero, es una cuenta secundaria/multicuenta.


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Descomposición de Ucrania como forma de reducir radicalmente las capacidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania para resistir la operación especial rusa *
> 
> *Andrei Mitrofanov*
> 
> ...



Y porqué cojones no lo han hecho ya hace semanas?


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (15 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Tiene 8 o 10 no es lo mismo que tirar una. La punteria si depende de los sistemas, si vas a tirar bombas de gravedad mejor con un bombardero.
> 
> El problema que tienen es la cantidad. No se cuantos Su22 tienen , pero ese ataque con 10-20 en lugar de con 1 y la cosa va más rapido. Y entiendo que ahí no lo hagan por salvar el tema economico, pero en el frente del Donest donde no hay civiles, ni nada valioso me parece inexplicable. En un refugio pueden librarse de morteros incluso de artillería pero puedes hacer una pasada con 10 de estos protegidos por 10 cazas , guerra electronica etc... y arrasar una zona. Y no lo estan haciendo.



No, es falso. 
Que el problema ruso no es el vector sino la falta de PGM. 

Un bombardero con PGM es mil veces mas efectivo que un bombardero con bombas tontas de gravedad. 

Pero claro, si no tienes y vas a bombardear a lo burro, como los yanquis en Vietnam hace 50 años mejor un bombardero. Claro. 

Si lanzas tropecientas, alguna acertarás. 

Es muy vintage esto.


----------



## John Nash (15 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Buena lectura y fácil de leer
> 
> . J.Baud: Occidente creó las condiciones del estallido en Ucrania
> 
> ...



Segun Jacques Baud, Rusia está a punto de lograr sus objetivos:


----------



## El-Mano (15 Abr 2022)

No se cual será la fiabilidad, pero en varios sitios he visto que han usado los tu-22 en mariupol hace unas horas. Intentaré ver si encuentro algo.

A ver... encontre esto y lo he visto en un par de fuentes ucranianas, puede que sea un bulo.


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Tiene 8 o 10 no es lo mismo que tirar una. La punteria si depende de los sistemas, si vas a tirar bombas de gravedad mejor con un bombardero.
> 
> El problema que tienen es la cantidad. No se cuantos Su22 tienen , pero ese ataque con 10-20 en lugar de con 1 y la cosa va más rapido. Y entiendo que ahí no lo hagan por salvar el tema economico, pero en el frente del Donest donde no hay civiles, ni nada valioso me parece inexplicable. En un refugio pueden librarse de morteros incluso de artillería pero puedes hacer una pasada con 10 de estos protegidos por 10 cazas , guerra electronica etc... y arrasar una zona. Y no lo estan haciendo.



Es ininteligible, la verdad.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Un TU22 hace eso si no tiene oposición. Hasta nuestras fragatas F100 harían picadillo con ellos.
> Si lo meten es porque los ucranianos no tienen nada serio aaw.



Efectivamente, ese tipo de bombas es por carecer Ucrania de defensa aérea, en otro caso usarían misiles de largo alcance. Es como en Siria, primero se usaban para misiles y ya luego para bombardeos como este, tipo Segunda Guerra Mundial. Me suena un poco a guerra psicológica este tipo de bombardeo…


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## frangelico (15 Abr 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Descomposición de Ucrania como forma de reducir radicalmente las capacidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania para resistir la operación especial rusa *
> 
> *Andrei Mitrofanov*
> 
> ...



Esto lo hemos discutido desde el principio . Las redes móviles son muy fáciles de romper sin tener que atacar muchos nodos, y cuanto más pobre es el país peor es la red a efectos de redundancias . Y el ferrocarril igual ,si vaporizas tres o cuatro nodos lo dañas para semanas, si rompes puentes para muchos meses. Lo raro es que al principio parecía que no se quería hacer nada de eso .


----------



## arriondas (15 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Un TU22 hace eso si no tiene oposición. Hasta nuestras fragatas F100 harían picadillo con ellos.
> Si lo meten es porque los ucranianos no tienen nada serio aaw.



Ya no tienen misiles antiaéreos de medio y largo alcance, me parece a mí. Por eso andan pidiéndolos cada dos por tres.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Es verdad que hundieron el General Belgrado. Pero eso fue el 2 de mayo, El Sheffield fue atacado el 4 de mayo aunque acabara hundido el 10 de mayo.
> 
> La proposicion de paz fue del presidente del Perú Fernando Belaúnde Terry, pero los ingleses no querían y hundieron el acorazado aunque estaba fuera de la zona de maritima de exclusion (que habían fijado los britanicos para indicar a los argentinos que el que entrara alli podrian hundirlo)



Detalles, detalles, detalles, lo cierto es que los mecanicos de la armada se tragaron el anzuelo y perdieron la guerra, aunque no podian ganarla de ninguna manera, solo sabian torturar y asesinar a sus propios ciudadanos.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (15 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Coño, se van calentando. A buena altura y con punteria. Ya era hora de que se lo fueran tomando como lo que es , una guerra.



Son bombas tontas pero la precisión que se ve en el vídeo es muy buena, excepcional la alcanzada con el sistema de tiro automático SVP-24 .







El SVP-24, también conocido como SVN-24 y Gefest, es un sistema de orientación de alta precisión diseñado para integrarse en aviones rusos para permitir el lanzamiento de armas no guiadas con una precisión similar a las municiones guiadas por láser o GPS. El sistema de objetivos SVP-24 se proporcionó a los bombarderos Su-24M de la Fuerza Aérea Rusa y al avión de combate polivalente Su-33 de la Armada Rusa. El SVP-24 determina la trayectoria óptima para las municiones no guiadas teniendo en cuenta la ubicación del avión, los parámetros de vuelo y los datos del objetivo, así como los parámetros ambientales, como la humedad, la velocidad del viento y el ángulo de ataque. En total, el sistema puede lograr una precisión de tres a cinco metros. El objetivo SVP-24 se implementó con éxito por primera vez a fines de 2015 como parte de la campaña militar rusa en Siria.

Fuente original: Ancile

Este tipo de sistema fué creado primero por los Norteamericanos en sus F-111 a finales de los 70 pero lo desecharon por no ser lo suficientemente preciso, años después los Rusos han recuperado el concepto aprovechándo del cambio de potencia computacional desde entonces que permite realizar los calculos para la suelta automática de las bombas en el momento más óptimo para conseguir esa precisión.

Este sistema como recordaréis se provó en Siria en el Su-24, desde entonces visto el éxito se ha instalado en toda la flota y incluso en otros aviones como el Su-25, Su-33 y Tu-22M3.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (15 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> A nuestras fragatas le lanzarian misiles antibuque supersonicos. Es otro escenario.



Si estuvieran llenos los silos, necesitarías varios TU22 para hacerle daño. Pero eso nunca se da así. Los combate sño son aislados. Debes verlo en su conjunto. 
Un TU22 es una feria ambulante. Una jodida diana voladora.


----------



## ussser (15 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El jefe del Departamento de Estado de Estados Unidos, Blinken, ha dicho que la guerra en Ucrania durará al menos hasta finales de 2022.
> Como se puede adivinar fácilmente, los Estados Unidos tienen la intención de seguir luchando hasta el último ucraniano, por lo que la perspectiva de las negociaciones tiende felizmente a cero, debido a la completa irrelevancia de la banda de Zelensky.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/42603



A todos estos que quieren alargar la guerra, los mandaba al frente con un cuchillo.

Cerdos.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (15 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Ya no tienen misiles antiaéreos de medio y largo alcance, me parece a mí. Por eso andan pidiéndolos cada dos por tres.



Claro. Por eso meten a los TU22. Si tuvieran aaw no los meten ni pa dios.


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

No entiendo a qué juega el Gobierno ruso, pretende ocultar 450 muertes? Hasta cuándo?
Es imposible ocultarlas, cada día la cagan más.


----------



## Impresionante (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## El-Mano (15 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> No se cual será la fiabilidad, pero en varios sitios he visto que han usado los tu-22 en mariupol hace unas horas. Intentaré ver si encuentro algo.
> 
> A ver... encontre esto y lo he visto en un par de fuentes ucranianas, puede que sea un bulo.



Me autogolpeo, veo que ya lo habeis puesto y parece que es verdad, no se os puede dejar 5-10 minutos... jejej.


----------



## delhierro (15 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> No, es falso.
> Que el problema ruso no es el vector sino la falta de PGM.
> 
> Un bombardero con PGM es mil veces mas efectivo que un bombardero con bombas tontas de gravedad.
> ...



Los yanquis siguen utilizando en sus guerras los B-52 con bombas de caida libre. Depende del blanco y de la oposición. 

En un escenario limitado como mariupol. Si se han visto ataques aereos, pero minimos y simpre de aviones tacticos o helicopteros.


----------



## Billy Ray (15 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Detalles, detalles, detalles, lo cierto es que los mecanicos de la armada se tragaron el anzuelo y perdieron la guerra, aunque no podian ganarla de ninguna manera, solo sabian torturar y asesinar a sus propios ciudadanos.



Argentina sin submarinos nucleares tenía perdida la guerra antes de empezarla.


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)

*Un articulista compara a los prorrusos de la guerra de Ucrania con los nacionalistas catalanes*
_on_ VIERNES, 13 DE FEBRERO DE 2015 • ( 20 )



1

*¿Pero no era al revés?*


A en *Ferran Espada Alfonso* (si us plau, passi doblement pel catalanitzador de cognoms) el coneixen a casa seva a l’hora de regar les plantes. El hombre ha escrito un artículo en_ El Punt Avui_ que quiere ser un sesudo análisis geopolítico, pero no pasa de chascarrillo de tertulia cebolluda.



*Espada* *dice que la guerra es culpa de los *_*«ultranacionalistas ucranianos*, nada dispuestos a aceptar la identidad rusa de parte del país (…) Si el ultranacionalismo español tomara el poder por la fuerza, ¿no nos defenderíamos en Cataluña?»_.

A ver, señor *Espada*. Ucrania fue uno de los modelos que citaba *Quico Homs*, el metternich de Vich, para intentar vendernos el _prusés_. Pero de repente cambió de opinión. En Ucrania estalló la violencia en las calles. Los de Crimea hicieron una «consulta»… para unirse a Rusia. Y nuestros nacionalistas, liderados por *Quico Homs*, se apresuraron a decir que esa «consulta» no era _«legítima ni legal»_. No quisieron saber nada del _dretadecidir_ de Crimea para unirse a Rusia.

Ahora sale este sr. *Espada* y nos vende la moto de que los prorrusos ucranianos son como los nacionalistas catalanes. No, home, no. Es todo lo contrario. Salvadas las enormes distancias, *se parecen mucho más a los catalanes que queremos mantener nuestra identidad catalana y española, la de siempre*, frente a los nacionalistas que no están dispuestos a respetarla; a los catalanes que, en caso de secesión, harían su «consulta» para unirse al resto de España. Y los *«ultranacionalistas ucranianos» a lo mejor son como los (ultra)nacionalistas catalanes* que a ud. tanto le gustan, sr *Espada*. Esa es una comparación más correcta.

Dolça i manipulada Catalunya…











Un articulista compara a los prorrusos de la guerra de Ucrania con los nacionalistas catalanes | Dolça Catalunya


¿Pero no era al revés? A en Ferran Espada Alfonso (si us plau, passi doblement pel catalanitzador de cognoms) el coneixen a casa seva a l'hora de regar




www.dolcacatalunya.com


----------



## fulcrum29smt (15 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Todos los aviones pueden volar muy por encima del alcance de los Manpads.
> 
> Todos los cazas rusos. Bueno, y d e todos lados.
> 
> ...



El SVP-24 permite lanzamientos con bombas tontas con precisión como he comentado.

Todos los aviones rusos de combate recibirán el nuevo sistema de bombardeo


----------



## MarketMaker (15 Abr 2022)

Esperemos que esto esté acabando y no saquen los 160. Dará igual quién tiene razón. Supongo que los que alegremente dicen que ataquen Rusia, no tienen hijos.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (15 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Efectivamente, ese tipo de bombas es por carecer Ucrania de defensa aérea, en otro caso usarían misiles de largo alcance. Es como en Siria, primero se usaban para misiles y ya luego para bombardeos como este, tipo Segunda Guerra Mundial. Me suena un poco a guerra psicológica este tipo de bombardeo…



No, tu sesgo te hace ver jugadas magistrales donde lo único que hay es deficiencias en la disposición de bombas de precisión.
Simplemente el ejército ruso tiene enormes carencias.
Los misiles hacen lo mismo pero salen muchísimo más caros.
Lo suyo es misiles primero y luego una vez dominado el espacio aéreo bombardeo con PGM, mucho más eficiente.
Pero claro, si no tienes, pues tiras de lo que hay.
Pero de guerra psicológica poco. Más bien gestión de la escasez.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Abr 2022)

EL TEMA ESTA EN QUE EN USA PASAN UN PUÑADO DEL TEMA DE UCRANIA


PERO LO DE TWITTER ES 
" COMO LA CAIDA DE SAIGON | PEAR HARBOUR | Y CINCO 911 







@TheRealKimShady, 19:47 19:48


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> No, tu sesgo te hace ver jugadas magistrales donde lo único que hay es deficiencias en la disposición de bombas de precisión.
> Simplemente el ejército ruso tiene enormes carencias.
> Los misiles hacen lo mismo pero salen muchísimo más caros.
> Lo suyo es misiles primero y luego una vez dominado el espacio aéreo bombardeo con PGM, mucho más eficiente.
> ...



Ya,ya…pero esas bombas que ves ahí se hunden muy bien en el fondo…como comprobaron ya los mercenarios de la OTAN en Siria. Te veo poco versado en el arte de la guerra.

Cualquiera que estuviese en esa zona ya no existe, por muy enterrado que estuviese.

Ya estamos ya en la fase de trituradora de carne…quedas como una hamburguesa…puedes ir a recoger los restos…


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

*El jefe de la CIA asegura que China es el 'socio silencioso' de la violencia rusa.*
"China es un socio silencioso en la agresión de Putin, la China de Xi Jinping, es nuestro mayor desafío. En muchos sentidos, la prueba más profunda a la que se ha enfrentado la CIA", ha dicho *William Burns*, jefe de la CIA.

"La República Popular China es un competidor formidable, sin ambición ni capacidad. *Buscan superarnos literalmente en todos los dominios*, desde la fuerza económica hasta el poder militar y desde el espacio hasta el ciberespacio. Su ascenso ha sido notable", concluía.


----------



## delhierro (15 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Esto lo hemos discutido desde el principio . Las redes móviles son muy fáciles de romper sin tener que atacar muchos nodos, y cuánto más pobre es el país peor es la red a efectos de redundancias . Y e ferrocarril igual ,si vsporizs tres o cuatro nodos lo dañas para semanas, si rompes puentes para muchos meses. Lo raro es que al principio parecía que no se quería hacer nada de eso .



Joder que hay solo 8 o 10 puentes sobre el Dniepr y aislas todo el este. Los rusos tambien tienen mapas, es una orden politica. No se a que juega Putin. Si jugaba a negociar, salvo que sea muy subnormal se debería dar cuenta que no va a ocurrir.

Es un provincianismo de libro, el tio se preocupa porque si vuela los puentes van a decir esto o aquello. Por eso y por la pasta. Otra explicación no veo.

Si no cortan ni la luz de la central gigante que controlan, y a ellos les cortaban el agua. Es un nivel Dios. de gilipollez Con esa electricida mueven las locomotoras que traen los sumistros por esos puentes, y de ferrocarril hay aun menos.


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)

Me suena.










Entran en vigor en Ucrania reglas que priorizan el ucraniano sobre el ruso


Kiev, 16 jul (EFE).- Las nuevas regulaciones de la ley de idiomas, que priorizan el ucraniano en la vida pública, entraron hoy en vigor en Ucrania, en un intento de alejarse aún más de la esfera de influencia rusa, incluida la política lingüística. "Hoy entran en vigor las disposiciones que...




www.swissinfo.ch




CONTROVERSIA EN TORNO A LA LEY

La ley del idioma fue adoptada en 2019 varios días después de que el expresidente Petró Poroshenko fuera derrotado en las urnas por Volodímir Zelenski.

El documento incluía una cláusula que permitía postergar la implementación de algunas de sus disposiciones, a fin de dar a las empresas y al sector público tiempo a adaptarse.

Kiev defiende que la ley del idioma es una especie de "acción afirmativa" necesaria para proteger y promover el ucraniano después de siglos de opresión y prohibiciones bajo el Imperio ruso y el régimen soviético.



UCRANIANO EN CONCIERTOS Y EN EL CINE

A partir de hoy será obligatorio organizar conciertos, espectáculos, representaciones teatrales y otros eventos de entretenimiento en ucraniano o con traducción al ucraniano.

Y es que en la actualidad, muchos programas de entretenimiento, que se emiten en directo o después de haber sido grabados, transcurren en ruso total o parcialmente.

Las nuevas normas obligan además a las editoriales a publicar al menos el 50 % de los libros en ucraniano y la misma regla se aplicará a los productos de las librerías.

No obstante, se harán excepciones para las publicaciones en idiomas de los pueblos autóctonos de Ucrania (como el tártaro de Crimea) y las tiendas especializadas.


----------



## Iskra (15 Abr 2022)

En español. Bien clarito todo.

*"Saqueaban tiendas": el mercenario británico Aiden Aslin denuncia que los soldados ucranianos arrebatan alimentos y agua potable a los civiles*

Publicado:15 abr 2022 14:34 GMT

Asimismo, el militar afirmó que, para evitar el conflicto, Ucrania debería haber reconocido la independencia de las repúblicas populares de Donetsk y Lugansk, así como la pertenencia de Crimea a Rusia.





El mercenario británico Aiden Aslin. RT


Según Aslin, los militares de las fuerzas ucranianas "saqueaban tiendas con alimentos que los civiles necesitan para sobrevivir" y "prohibían a los civiles salir a buscar agua". "En el supermercado que fue asaltado prohibieron a los ciudadanos tomar agua y otras cosas, que tomaron ellos mismos", destacó.



Asimismo, el mercenario afirmó que, para evitar el conflicto, Ucrania debería haber reconocido la independencia de las repúblicas populares de Donetsk y Lugansk, así como la pertenencia de Crimea a Rusia. "Si Ucrania quisiera realmente evitar este conflicto, podría haber dicho simplemente: 'De acuerdo, nos iremos, reconoceremos la independencia [de Donbass]'", subrayó el combatiente.
Aslin también indicó que desde el primer día en Mariúpol había abogado por que las tropas ucranianas abandonaran la ciudad.
El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia confirmó este miércoles que 1.026 soldados de la 36.ª Brigada de Marines las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se rindieron en Mariúpol, entre los que se encontraba Aslin, quien se unió a la división militar ucraniana en 2018 y antes luchaba en las filas kurdas en Oriente Medio.


----------



## Evangelion (15 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Depende de si los ucranianos tienen aún Sam de medio o largo alcance.
> 
> Un TU22 es un feria ambulante. Si los meten es que están seguros que Ucrania no tiene nada serio en AAW.
> 
> Frente a una defensa competente, un TU22 es tiro al pichón. Pan comido.



Todo depende de donde los meten, si no pasan de Mariupol (desde luego por allí no habrá antiaéreos buenos) esque sospechan que si hay AAW por el resto del pais.
A ver si tienen huevos de meterlos hasta Dnipro, Kiev, Odessa, Lvov....


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (15 Abr 2022)

Rusia, hay que vengar al Moskva. Primer aviso...


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

*El ejército ruso asegura haber frustrado un ataque contra una hidroeléctrica en Jersón.*
El Ejército ruso aseguró hoy haber frustrado un ataque con misiles ucranianos contra la *central hidroeléctrica de Kajovka*, en la zona sur de Ucrania *controlada por las fuerzas rusas*, que de ser efectivo hubiera provocado inundaciones en la región de Jersón.

"En la mañana del 15 de abril las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia frustraron un intento del régimen nacionalista de Kiev de destruir por medio de un ataque con misiles la central hidroeléctrica de Kajovka", declaró el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, *Igor Konashénkov*, en su parte vespertino.

Según la entidad castrense, esta instalación, de "importancia crítica",* regula el flujo del río Dniéper*, además de abastecer de electricidad y agua la región de Jersón y el riego de la zonas agrícolas del sur de Ucrania y las regiones norteñas de la península de Crimea.


----------



## lasoziedad (15 Abr 2022)

*Bielorrusia prohíbe el ingreso de vehículos con matrícula de la UE*

El Gobierno de Bielorrusia ha anunciado este viernes la entrada en vigor de una serie de medidas en virtud de las cuales se *prohíbe el ingreso *a territorio bielorruso de aquellos* vehículos con matrícula de la Unión Europea.*

La prohibición *afecta tanto a automóviles como tractores*, si bien es cierto que *quedan excluidos* aquellos *vehículos de mercancías* que pasen por los puntos de control establecidos a lo largo de la frontera, según recoge la agencia bielorrusa BelTA.

Junto a estos también quedan excluidos de la restricción aquellos *dedicados al envío postal o al transporte de animales*. Respecto a los vehículos que hayan ingresado al país antes del sábado --fecha en la que entra en vigor la medida-- disponen de una semana para abandonar Bielorrusia.


----------



## MarketMaker (15 Abr 2022)

Me encanta la información sobre las capacidades reales de un ejército. En los servicios de USA o RU no debe haber cuñaos y no actúan directamente contra un ejército " de mierda" por lo que les pueda caer encima.


----------



## delhierro (15 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> No, tu sesgo te hace ver jugadas magistrales donde lo único que hay es deficiencias en la disposición de bombas de precisión.
> Simplemente el ejército ruso tiene enormes carencias.
> Los misiles hacen lo mismo pero salen muchísimo más caros.
> Lo suyo es misiles primero y luego una vez dominado el espacio aéreo bombardeo con PGM, mucho más eficiente.
> ...



No creo que no tengan bombas guiadas. Si tienes miles de bombas de caida y no tienes oposición tambien puedes arrasar y tampoco lo hacen. Me da que es un cuestión politica de operación "limitada".


----------



## Zhukov (15 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Le conozco de sobra a ustec, uno de los seres más abyectos que he conocido. Y POR SI LE SIRVE, LE QUIERO DECIR ALGO: YO SOY ZHUKOV, SERÍA UN HONOR SER ZHUKOV Y ES UN PRIVILEGIO SABER QUE EXISTE GENTE COMO ZHUKOV.





Ni sé qué me están diciendo ni quiero saberlo, para eso está el botón de ignorar, y el de reportar. Al asteriscos y su clon hay que echarlos.

Queda usted cordialmente invitado a unas cervezas rusas, o vodka, o lo que prefiera si alguna vez visita la capital. Pero por favor, todos los demás que me habéis mostrado vuestro apoyo si venís hacedlo de uno en uno ¡no todos a la vez!


----------



## arriondas (15 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Argentina sin submarinos nucleares tenía perdida la guerra antes de empezarla.



Con los submarinos de la clase Churchill dando vueltas por el Atlántico Sur, la Armada Argentina (compuesta en buena parte por buques anticuados de la Segunda Guerra Mundial) muy poco podía hacer.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Rusia, hay que vengar al Moskva. Primer aviso...



En esa fase estamos…como en Siria. Toca la fase de triturar la carne de los mercenarios…


----------



## Mongolo471 (15 Abr 2022)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Esperemos que esto esté acabando y no saquen los 160. Dará igual quién tiene razón. Supongo que los que alegremente dicen que ataquen Rusia, no tienen hijos.



ya se llevaron uno en Georgia, ¿A cómo van las apuestas?


----------



## golden graham (15 Abr 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> *"Saqueaban tiendas": el mercenario británico Aiden Aslin denuncia que los soldados ucranianos arrebatan alimentos y agua potable a los civiles*
> 
> Publicado:15 abr 2022 14:34 GMT
> 
> ...



Hasta estos mercenarios lo dicen


----------



## apocalippsis (15 Abr 2022)

2022-04-15



NOTICIAS
*Las tropas de la OTAN fueron capturadas por el ejército ruso.*

Las tropas de la OTAN fueron rodeadas y hechas prisioneras.

En el territorio de Ucrania, fueron tomadas prisioneras las tropas de la OTAN que, según aseguró el jefe de la Alianza del Atlántico Norte, Jens Stoltenberg, "no participan en las hostilidades del lado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania". Aún no se ha dado el número exacto de soldados de la OTAN que fueron capturados, sin embargo, a juzgar por datos no oficiales, podemos hablar de decenas de militares activos de los países de la OTAN.

*“Ya tenemos prisioneros entre el personal militar de los países de la OTAN, mostraremos todo esto cuando realicemos juicios y el mundo entero verá lo que realmente sucedió”*, - dijo Andrey Klimov, subjefe de la comisión de Rusia Unida.

Anteriormente se supo que no solo podrían estar en Ucrania mercenarios, militantes y "voluntarios", sino también personal militar activo de países como Polonia, Eslovaquia, Rumania, Gran Bretaña, los Países Bajos, los EE. UU., etc. declaración, es lógico suponer que parte de las fuerzas armadas de la OTAN reveló la presencia directa de un contingente militar de la OTAN en Ucrania.

Anteriormente hubo informes de que un general estadounidense podría haber sido capturado en Ucrania, pero esta información no fue confirmada por el Ministerio de Defensa ruso y luego fue refutada por la parte estadounidense.

Aún se desconoce en qué circunstancias fueron capturados los militares extranjeros.

Подробнее на: https://avia-es.com/news/voyska-nato-popali-v-plen-k-rossiyskim-voennym


----------



## Octubrista (15 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Bielorrusia prohíbe el ingreso de vehículos con matrícula de la UE*
> 
> El Gobierno de Bielorrusia ha anunciado este viernes la entrada en vigor de una serie de medidas en virtud de las cuales se *prohíbe el ingreso *a territorio bielorruso de aquellos* vehículos con matrícula de la Unión Europea.*
> 
> ...



Esa medida perjudica a nacionales bielorrusos que residen y trabajan en el extranjero y regresan con sus automóviles, seguramente harán en el futuro alguna excepción a sus nacionales, y bajo control e inspección de esos vehículos.

Me recuerda al caos de suspender vuelos con Rusia, y dejar a decenas de miles de extranjeros abandonados en Rusia, y rusos fuera de Rusia en estudios, turismo, etc


----------



## Satori (15 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Si estuvieran llenos los silos, necesitarías varios TU22 para hacerle daño. Pero eso nunca se da así. Los combate sño son aislados. Debes verlo en su conjunto.
> Un TU22 es una feria ambulante. Una jodida diana voladora.



Las dianas fáciles son los buques, en muchos sentidos. 

Y lo de la efectividad real en combate de los sistemas antiaéreos basados en tierra o en el mar, rara vez va a ser superior al 20% contra aviones, incluyendo a los sistemas de defensa de punto de último recurso. Contra misiles rozaolas a alta velocidad subsónica los AA tendrán una efectividad real mucho menor aún.


----------



## Top5 (15 Abr 2022)

¿25000 chalecos antibalas y cascos?
Pero si según tengo entendido los mismos soldados tenían que pagarse el chaleco antibalas cuando iban a Afganistán.
¿De donde han salido esos 25000 chalecos antibala?


----------



## [IΞI] (15 Abr 2022)

__





Invasión rusa: - Las ONGs para traer ucranianos empezaron a funcionar un mes antes de la invasión (y aceptan munición por cierto)


Va en el principal porque sale de este otro jilo, de @amanciortera https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/un-mes-con-ucranianos-en-casa-pero-sin-ayuda-no-puedo-pagarles-hasta-el-dentista.1742380/ Las dos madres ucranianas, junto a sus hijos, llegaron en un convoy que organizó la ONG...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## mazuste (15 Abr 2022)

ussser dijo:


> A todos estos que quieren alargar la guerra, los mandaba al frente con un cuchillo.
> Cerdos.



Parece cálculo electoral.
Es que saben que si no lo alargan mas allá de las elecciones de Noviembre están fritos.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (15 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ya,ya…pero esas bombas que ves ahí se hunden muy bien en el fondo…como comprobaron ya los mercenarios de la OTAN en Siria. Te veo poco versado en el arte de la guerra.



Pues fale... 



Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ya estamos ya en la fase de trituradora de carne…quedas como una hamburguesa…puedes ir a recoger los restos…



Felicidades. Como lo vas a disfrutar, eh?


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (15 Abr 2022)

__





Glosario de expresiones y términos para comprender el complejo mundo de las excusas de los pro rusos de este nuestro foro


"ESO ES CHATARRA": Desde los primeros días del conflicto, ha sorprendido la cantidad de material perdido por los rusos en esta guerra, sobre todo si se compara con sus últimas intervenciones militares. Sin embargo, también desde un inicio los más variados expertos versados en materia rusa del...




www.burbuja.info





hacia tiempo que no me descojonaba tanto


----------



## delhierro (15 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Rusia, hay que vengar al Moskva. Primer aviso...



No lo veo. Podrian joderles vivos, y no hacen. La luz, los puentes, 20 misiles y se les cambia la cara a los del otro lado. Pero nada, pasan los dias y son cosas evidentes. Si lo hacen es porque hay ordenes de no hacer. Militarmente es facil. Los puentes no se mueven, las centrales las controlan ellos , y no tienen defensas antimisiles. No hay ni que mandar aviones.


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

*Zelenski se hace eco del temor de la CIA sobre riesgo nuclear ruso.*
El presidente ucraniano, *Volodimir Zelenski,* ha dicho este viernes que "todo el mundo" debería estar "preocupado" por el riesgo de que su homólogo ruso Vladimir Putin pueda usar armas nucleares tácticas por desesperación ante los reveses militares en Ucrania, como comentó el director de la CIA.

El jefe de la inteligencia exterior de Estados Unidos, *William Burns*, dijo el jueves que "no se debe tomar a la ligera la amenaza que representa el uso potencial de armas nucleares tácticas" o "de baja potencia" por parte del presidente Putin en el caso de que esté desesperado.

Cuando el canal CNN le preguntó si compartía esta preocupación, Zelenski respondió: "No solo yo, creo que todo el mundo, *todos los países deben estar preocupados*".


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> *“AMERIKA es una nación que se puede definir en una sola palabra…”*



Dios te salve Amerika!! vas de culo y en caída libre.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Pues fale...
> 
> 
> Felicidades. Como lo vas a disfrutar, eh?



No, simplemente me licencié de Alférez cuando hice la mili…y veo lo que hay. No me gusta la guerra, pero como tampoco las sopas de ajo o las lentejas del rancho…pero es lo que hay.

Y aún menos las imaginarias que me pelé…


----------



## lasoziedad (15 Abr 2022)

*Rusia advierte a Moldavia que sus últimas acciones contravienen su declaración de Estado neutral*

Rusia ha criticado la reciente decisión del Parlamento de Moldavia de *prohibir cierta simbología rusa* --bajo el epígrafe de que promueven agresiones militares-- y confía en que en el futuro se abstenga de llevar a cabo más acciones que comprometan su declaración de Estado neutral.

"El *liderazgo moldavo ha declarado repetidamente su* *compromiso con el estatus neutral* de la república, el respeto por los derechos e intereses de todos sus habitantes, la asociación pragmática y mutuamente beneficiosa con Rusia", ha recordado la portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores, Maria Zajarova.

"Las *últimas iniciativas legislativas adoptadas por el Parlamento de Moldavia no se corresponden con estas declaraciones,* al igual (...) que algunas *medidas restrictivas contra los medios rusos, el apoyo incondicional a Estados Unidos y sus aliados para expulsar a Rusia de las organizaciones internacionales"*, así como "la connivencia" con acciones contra Rusia, ha señalado Zajarova.


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

Impresionante, los rusos invaden, masacran, arrasan ciudades, cometen crimenes de guerra, se saltan todas las leyes internacionales y encima los chulos amenazan a todos los que no piensan como el dictador tirano asesino, me quedo sin palabras

.Encima Ucrania no tiene derecho a defenderse .

Asi llevan desde antes de la guerra


----------



## fulcrum29smt (15 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> La altura y la puntería no dependen del TU22.
> Lo podía haber hecho (con precisión) cualquier caza de los usados hasta el momento. Su30, su 34, su 35...
> Lo que indica esto es otra cosa.
> Que efectivamente confirma que la disposición de PGM es muy baja. Cosa que me ha resultado sorprendente desde el principio.
> ...



Por supuesto que podría haberse realizado con otros aviones y por supuesto es cierto también que cualquier caza tiene un techo más alto que el del TU-22M3.

Pero siendo justos, lo de la disponibilidad de PGM (Precision Guide Munitions - Municiones de Guía de Precisión) no se de donde te lo sacas.

Si, seguro que de fuentes Occidentales. Francamente, no creo que ni tu ni yo sepamos con seguridad el número de PGM que tienen disponibles las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas.

Lo que si sabemos es el gran número de bombas de precisión que han desarrollado en los últimos años, el número de que dispongan eso ya no lo sabemos.

De todas maneras si se tiene un sistema como el SVP-24 que lanza bombas tontas con una precisión similar a una bomba de guía Laser o GPS/Glonass, no se donde esta el problema.



Para más informacion.

La precisión en los ataques aéreos rusos en Siria


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (15 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> El SVP-24 permite lanzamientos con bombas tontas con precisión como he comentado.
> 
> Todos los aviones rusos de combate recibirán el nuevo sistema de bombardeo



No, si lo que me ha resultado sorprendente es que en 2022 aún esté implementándose. 

No me lo esperaba, la verdad. Pensaba que estaba más que integrado.


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

El hijoPutin ya no podrá esquivar el Tribunal Penal Internacional. Al loco le queda poco.


----------



## TOJO_3 (15 Abr 2022)

sisebuto dijo:


> Entrevistas de Oliver Stone a Vladímir Putin realizadas entre 2015 y 2017




Gracias, muy instructivo lo que llevo viendo.


----------



## kryon (15 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Yo si se que usted no es Zhukov el es un langosto cagon de mierda
> 
> Usted mola un poco mas que Zhukov usted claramente es claramente es algo mejor que el pero sigue con conceptos y visión equivocados
> 
> ...



Ey chamo, deja de decir tontadas, haciendo una extrapolación donde no la hay. Anda a Cúcuta a trabajar que tienes que hacer lo del mes, en lugar de ensuciar el foro con gore.


----------



## mazuste (15 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ya han atacado otros suministros de la OTAN…y no veo que haya pasado nada…bueno si el hundimiento del barco ruso.



Ya. pero me da la sensación que en este envido hay algo de particular que significa otra cosa.
Ya veremos.


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

Si ataco y machaco a Ucrania es para liberarla pero si tocas un metro cuadrado de mi amada Rusia estás cometiendo un acto de terrorismo. 

Seras japuta y sinvergüenza hijoPutin.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (15 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Depende de si los ucranianos tienen aún Sam de medio o largo alcance.
> 
> Un TU22 es un feria ambulante. Si los meten es que están seguros que Ucrania no tiene nada serio en AAW.
> 
> Frente a una defensa competente, un TU22 es tiro al pichón. Pan comido.



¿Igual que hicieron los B-52 en sus carpet bombing en Iraq no? 

Doble rasero de libro amiguete, cuando lo hacen los mios esta de puta madre y es lo que hay que hacer, cuando lo hacen los otros... Umm no tiene merito...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Por supuesto que podría haberse realizado con otros aviones y por supuesto es cierto también que cualquier caza tiene un techo más alto que el del TU-22M3.
> 
> Pero siendo justos, lo de la disponibilidad de PGM (Precision Guide Munitions - Municiones de Guía de Precisión) no se de donde te lo sacas.
> 
> ...



Este es un clásico de Siria…donde afinaban las armas…


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (15 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Por supuesto que podría haberse realizado con otros aviones y por supuesto es cierto también que cualquier caza tiene un techo más alto que el del TU-22M3.
> 
> Pero siendo justos, lo de la disponibilidad de PGM (Precision Guide Munitions - Municiones de Guía de Precisión) no se de donde te lo sacas.
> 
> ...



No, si la falta de disposición de PGM es para explicar la actuación de la VVS en esta operación especial. La única hipótesis que me encaja. 

Sé que entiendes del tema. No te ha parecido rara la actuación aérea desde el principio?


----------



## magufone (15 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Por supuesto que podría haberse realizado con otros aviones y por supuesto es cierto también que cualquier caza tiene un techo más alto que el del TU-22M3.
> 
> Pero siendo justos, lo de la disponibilidad de PGM (Precision Guide Munitions - Municiones de Guía de Precisión) no se de donde te lo sacas.
> 
> ...



No olvidemos que tanto para la Otan como para Rusia los inventarios son información clasificada.


----------



## arriondas (15 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Por supuesto que podría haberse realizado con otros aviones y por supuesto es cierto también que cualquier caza tiene un techo más alto que el del TU-22M3.
> 
> Pero siendo justos, lo de la disponibilidad de PGM (Precision Guide Munitions - Municiones de Guía de Precisión) no se de donde te lo sacas.
> 
> ...



Las fuentes occidentales no se pueden tomar en serio. El numero de aviones operativos y armas que portan es información clasificada, siempre. Y no sólo en Rusia. A veces se producen filtraciones, como lo de los Eurofighter alemanes; pero a saber si en realidad es para poner el cazo, que les den más pasta.


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

Los rusos tienen dos opciones, colgar a Putin como hicieron los italianos con Mussolini al finalizar la IIGM o pagar las consecuencias, pues el mundo libre no puede estar sujeto a las amenazas de un matón de feria que controla la utilización de un inmenso arsenal nuclear.


----------



## magufone (15 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> No, si la falta de disposición de PGM es para explicar la actuación de la VVS en esta operación especial. La única hipótesis que me encaja.
> 
> Sé que entiendes del tema. No te ha parecido rara la actuación aérea desde el principio?



Yo no se si se esperaban otra reacción en Ucrania... O eso o peor, esperan otras cosas en un futuro...


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

¿Hay algo que Rusia pueda ofrecer al mundo aparte de barbarie y amenazas de macarra atómico?


----------



## arriondas (15 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Yo no se si se esperaban otra reacción en Ucrania... O eso o peor, esperan otras cosas en un futuro...



Me decanto por lo segundo. Se reservan, por si acaso viene el primo de Zumosol.


----------



## Mongolo471 (15 Abr 2022)

Menuda gilipollez, cuando España vende a la gente por no hacer nada en guerras... llámalo Sáhara, Marruecos, Libia, Iraq, Afganistán y muchos etc.


----------



## delhierro (15 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> No, si la falta de disposición de PGM es para explicar la actuación de la VVS en esta operación especial. La única hipótesis que me encaja.
> 
> Sé que entiendes del tema. No te ha parecido rara la actuación aérea desde el principio?



El tema es que la defensa aerea Ucraniana es 20 veces la de Irak , 50 la de libia. Aunque lances bombas guiadas planeadoras, los s-300 te pueden alcanzar. Occidente nunca a atacado un pais con una defensa aerea similar.Eso puede evitar que profundicen con bombarderos, auqne ya puede estar muy debilitada. Pero no explica que no saturen el frente del donbas donde estan muy lejos de tener ya defensa AA escalonada o radares.

Plantea que puede ser decisiones politicas. ¿ crees que no le pueden destruir 10 puentes ? Pues 60 dias despues siguen ahí. ¿ falta de punteria ? No, porque ni les ha caido una bomba cerca.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Yo no se si se esperaban otra reacción en Ucrania... O eso o peor, esperan otras cosas en un futuro...



Esperan algo semejante al escenario Sirio, otra cosa sería una sorpresa. La OTAN intentará enquistar el conflicto todo lo que pueda.


----------



## explorador (15 Abr 2022)

El buque insignia


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

Lo nunca visto! Rusia invade y masacra a Ucrania y la acusa de actos de sabotaje y terrorismo en territorio ruso. El invasor genocida acusa al invadido de saboteador y terrorista, o sea no puede siquiera defenderse. 

Y amenaza a otros si la defienden. Esperpéntico. Ojalá algún tribunal juzgue algún día a Putin y le dé lo que se merece


----------



## Impresionante (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (15 Abr 2022)

explorador dijo:


> El buque insignia



Bacalao repite


----------



## fulcrum29smt (15 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Un TU22 hace eso si no tiene oposición. Hasta nuestras fragatas F100 harían picadillo con ellos.
> Si lo meten es porque los ucranianos no tienen nada serio aaw.



¡Muy osado le veo Chevalier! Esos bichos no iban a atacar con bombas a una task force, sino con misiles hipersónicos Kinzhal desde unos 1.500 Kms de distancia o con misiles supersónicos KH-32 desde 1.000 Kms de distancia.


----------



## arriondas (15 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> ¿Hay algo que Rusia pueda ofrecer al mundo aparte de barbarie y amenazas de macarra atómico?



Pues claro, no te jode:


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Abr 2022)

*STILL

BY ELON*


----------



## John Nash (15 Abr 2022)

Rusia anuncia la muerte de 30 mercenarios polacos:


----------



## El-Mano (15 Abr 2022)

Off-topic, siria de los ataques de ayer creo:









La defensa aérea siria derribó uno de los dos misiles lanzados por F-16 israelíes contra la provincia de Damasco


Según datos de los militares rusos, el misil fue derribado por el complejo del Ejército sirio de fabricación rusa Buk-M2E.




actualidad.rt.com





*La defensa aérea siria derribó uno de los dos misiles lanzados por F-16 israelíes contra la provincia de Damasco *

Según datos de los militares rusos, el misil fue derribado por el complejo del Ejército sirio de fabricación rusa Buk-M2E.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (15 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> ¿Igual que hicieron los B-52 en sus carpet bombing en Iraq no?
> 
> Doble rasero de libro amiguete, cuando lo hacen los mios esta de puta madre y es lo que hay que hacer, cuando lo hacen los otros... Umm no tiene merito...



No es doble rasero. Y no se trata de mérito. Esto no es un juego escolar. 

Y te aseguro que no soy precisamente fan de los yanquis. 

El carpet bombing es lo más barato y si te importa una mierda todo como a los yanquis pues más aún. 

No soy equidistante porque pertenezco (me reconozco) en occidente. Pero eso no quiero decir que sea un puto psicópata

Pero es que Rusia me parece aún peor. Que ya es decir.


----------



## Teuro (15 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> ⚡China continental y Taiwán definitivamente estarán unidos, a pesar de las declaraciones de EE. UU., dijo el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de China



Probablemente, pero desde lueno no a la fuerza.


----------



## Satori (15 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Con los submarinos de la clase Churchill dando vueltas por el Atlántico Sur, la Armada Argentina (compuesta en buena parte por buques anticuados de la Segunda Guerra Mundial) muy poco podía hacer.



Los argentinos pudieron haber ganado esa guerra con cierta facilidad. No es que lo diga yo, es que era la opinión de la mayoría de estados mayores militares de todo el mundo, incluidos el norteamericano y el español. Pero el cúmulo de errores que cometió la dirección política y militar argentina fue de tal calibre que debiera estar en el libro Guinness de records mundiales, en este caso a la incompetencia.

Los subs nucleares británicos hubieran podido hacer pasar a la Argentina unas dificultades económicas tremendas simplemente por el bloqueo del tráfico comercial marítimo, pero no ganar la guerra por si solos.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (15 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Le conozco de sobra a ustec, uno de los seres más abyectos que he conocido. Y POR SI LE SIRVE, LE QUIERO DECIR ALGO: YO SOY ZHUKOV, SERÍA UN HONOR SER ZHUKOV Y ES UN PRIVILEGIO SABER QUE EXISTE GENTE COMO ZHUKOV.



JAJAJAJAJAJAJA, este es el nivel.

Zurullov es mi pastor, nada me falta....


----------



## lasoziedad (15 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> A mi el tema me interesa porque me gusta la historia y sobre todo la alto medieval. Le animo a leer sobre la cuestión, y cuando hablan de alanos es porque hay constancia de su llegada y asentamiento en la Galia, Aquitania y Los pasos pirenaicos (el ager Vasconium) “junto a mil tribus más” dicen los cronistas. Entre ellas había caucásicas con lengua no indoeuropea, y las conexiones entre pueblos que convivieron siglos son razonables. Y solo le digo algo más, que un tema así que apenas debería ser solo algo interesante para especialistas de universidad se tenga por “delicado” y toque fibras políticas, ya dice mucho del nivel que nos gastamos en idiotez (y nazismo) por estos lares.



Si pero que no me has contestado a eso que te he dicho.


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Ni sé qué me están diciendo ni quiero saberlo, para eso está el botón de ignorar, y el de reportar. Al asteriscos y su clon hay que echarlos.
> 
> Queda usted cordialmente invitado a unas cervezas rusas, o vodka, o lo que prefiera si alguna vez visita la capital. Pero por favor, todos los demás que me habéis mostrado vuestro apoyo si venís hacedlo de uno en uno ¡no todos a la vez!



Lo mismo le digo, amigo mío! Un abrazo desde la misma plaza que honra a un gran poeta en lengua española, Don Francisco de Quevedo, testigo del inicio de nuestra decadencia. Pero si España muere, Rusia aún tiene mucho que dar.


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

El discurso de Putin es puro hitleriano:

Tapar la agresión bajo el disfraz de agredido.Nadie ha agredido a Rusia.

Ha sido Rusia la que ha invadido militarmente Chechenia, Georgia, Osetia...y ahora Ucrania.

El error ha sido permitir al ruso ir demasiado lejos demasiado fácilmente y ahora está asombrado de cualquier resistencia.

Y depender de él energéticamente, doble error.


----------



## Mongolo471 (15 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Pues claro, no te jode:



Chaikovski me gusta, no lo puedo negar, pero en 1893 ya era cadáver. El resto de Rusia sobra, la URSS ha hecho más mal que bien en el mundo. Poco queda.


----------



## TOJO_3 (15 Abr 2022)

Con esta cultura de la cancelación, ahora ya de naciones enteras vamos de cabeza a un mundo dividido en bloques, y esta vez parece que va a ser todo incluso más hermético que en la guerra fria. Al más puro estilo "1984" me temo.

La última esperanza es una victoria de LePen que rompa la unidad de discurso en la UE.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (15 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> ¡*Muy osado le veo Chevalier!* Esos bichos no iban a atacar con bombas a una task force, sino con misiles hipersónicos Kinzhal desde unos 1.500 Kms de distancia o con misiles supersónicos KH-32 desde 1.000 Kms de distancia.



Acertó usted tovarich.
El M de Minuty pasa como el agua. 
No me lo tenga en cuenta. Al final lo tendremos que resolver entre nosotros.


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (15 Abr 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJAJAJA, este es el nivel.
> 
> Zurullov es mi pastor, nada me falta....



Al ignore por imbécil.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Abr 2022)

Pues igual que la de Siria, más o menos…pero hay que tener en cuenta que faltan datos que nuestro bando nos filtra (oculta)…


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)

Es que no hago mas que darle vueltas, y no se entiende nada. Qué manera de perder una guerra sin hacer nada útil para impedirlo. España lo hizo de puta pena en Cuba en 1898, pero al menos no éramos los más fuertes. Y muchos errores rusos de ahora me recuerdan a los nuestros en aquellas fechas. Al menos Weyler lo intentó, y casi lo logra. Rusia parece ni siquiera intentarlo.


----------



## ussser (15 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1026318
> 
> 
> VOX es disidencia controlada



No es una novedad en un país tan podrido e infiltrado como este. Son un juguete, como podemos, una ilusión.


----------



## coscorron (15 Abr 2022)

TOJO_3 dijo:


>



En 2020 nos acabo costando un 15 % del PIB y millones de desempleados ... Y eso es lo que nos va a costar ahora o mas teniendo en cuenta la inflación, la deuda y la senda que han tomado los tipos de interes. Cuando lo gente este rebuscando comida que digan "Toma esa Putin" y se ira el hambre, como decía la subnormal esa de la UE ... La chuleria UE va a llevar a muchos a la verdadera ruina ....


----------



## fulcrum29smt (15 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Si estuvieran llenos los silos, necesitarías varios TU22 para hacerle daño. Pero eso nunca se da así. Los combate sño son aislados. Debes verlo en su conjunto.
> Un TU22 es una feria ambulante. Una jodida diana voladora.



De eso nada, el Tu-22M3 es un grandísimo bombardero medio, por alcance, carga, velocidad y sobre todo por su panoplia de armamento. Deberías de informarte un poco de lo que implica poder llevar misiles como el Kinzhal y el Kh-32 , lo cambian todo. 

Además como deberías saber desde tiempos de la guerra fria el objetivo principal del Tu-22M3 es la destrucción de las task force de la OTAN y no tirar bombas tontas, pero también es muy útil en este cometido por su alcance y capacidad de carga.

Y otra cosa, como sabrás al Tu-22M3 se le quitó a finales de los 80 la sonda de repostaje en vuelo debido a una cesión como no del traidor de Gorbachov en los tratados START I. Bueno, pues ahora nuevamente se les estan instalando las sondas, lo cual les hace recuperar su capacidad como bombardero estratégico.


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

El dictador ruso está cabreado porque le hundieron el barco ( y decía que no, que solo había sido "un incendio" fortuito)


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (15 Abr 2022)

Lo divertido será a partir del 25, cuando Marine sea presidenta. Eso sí que será entretenido.


----------



## lasoziedad (15 Abr 2022)

Mr. Pitifool dijo:


> Bueno, cómo va la cosa, ¿ya se pasea Putin por la desnazificada Kiev?
> 
> ¿Cómo van los embolsamientos? ¿Embolsamos o no quieren bolsa?
> 
> ...



Otro multinick al ignore


----------



## fulcrum29smt (15 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> No, tu sesgo te hace ver jugadas magistrales donde lo único que hay es deficiencias en la disposición de bombas de precisión.
> Simplemente el ejército ruso tiene enormes carencias.
> Los misiles hacen lo mismo pero salen muchísimo más caros.
> Lo suyo es misiles primero y luego una vez dominado el espacio aéreo bombardeo con PGM, mucho más eficiente.
> ...



Hablando de sesgos, y ahora que estamos en Semana Santa... Ves la paja en el ojo ajeno y no ves la viga en el tuyo.


----------



## arriondas (15 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Chaikovski me gusta, no lo puedo negar, pero en 1893 ya era cadáver. El resto de Rusia sobra, la URSS ha hecho más mal que bien en el mundo. Poco queda.



Bueno, también estaba Shostakovich....


----------



## Bishop (15 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Vamos, que se he hecho un Maine.



Un Maine o un Pearl Harbor.


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2022)

El que amenaza a occidente con armas nucleares es el hijoPutin ,no entiendo como personas que viven y nacen en occidente y en este foro defienden a este asesino y dictador.... no saben lo que dicen.


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)

"ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa advirtió que las fuerzas armadas rusas ‎destruirán el puesto de mando ucraniano para operaciones de sabotaje *si se mantiene* la realización de ese tipo de operaciones"

Increíble... Si no lo veo no lo creo... te hunden el buque insignia y bombardean tu territorio y avisas... por enésima vez... Están perdiendo hasta el último gramo de credibilidad militar. Les van a meter hasta portaaviones como sigan así.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (15 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> De eso nada, el Tu-22M3 es un grandísimo bombardero medio, por alcance, carga, velocidad y sobre todo por su panoplia de armamento. Deberías de informarte un poco de lo que implica poder llevar misiles como el Kinzhal y el Kh-32 , lo cambian todo.
> 
> Además como deberías saber desde tiempos de la guerra fria el objetivo principal del Tu-22M3 es la destrucción de las task force de la OTAN y no tirar bombas tontas, pero también es muy útil en este cometido por su alcance y capacidad de carga.
> 
> Y otra cosa, como sabrás al Tu-22M3 se le quitó a finales de los 80 la sonda de repostaje en vuelo debido a una cesión como no del traidor de Gorbachov en los tratados START I. Bueno, pues ahora nuevamente se les estan instalando las sondas, lo cual les hace recuperar su capacidad como bombardero estratégico.



Bueno, es un clásico. Voló por primera vez en 1959. Por muy modernizado que esté. 

Si la cosas funcionan y/o no hay pasta para más....

Los yanquis también utilizan B52 aún más antiguos. Sirven para eso. Como vector con misiles a larga distancia o como bombardero sin oposición. 

Pero en una misión de penetración un TU22 es una feria ambulante. Y sé que lo sabes.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (15 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> No, si lo que me ha resultado sorprendente es que en 2022 aún esté implementándose.
> 
> No me lo esperaba, la verdad. Pensaba que estaba más que integrado.



Hombre, pues Occidente no tiene en la actualidad ningún sistem análogo al SVP-24, lo tuvo, en el F-111 pero desde entonces como bien sabes la precisión la ha fiado toda a la guía laser, tv, infrarroja o GPS.


----------



## kenny220 (15 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Depende de si los ucranianos tienen aún Sam de medio o largo alcance.
> 
> Un TU22 es un feria ambulante. Si los meten es que están seguros que Ucrania no tiene nada serio en AAW.
> 
> Frente a una defensa competente, un TU22 es tiro al pichón. Pan comido.



De la Wikipedia. 
El 9 de agosto de 2008, un avión de reconocimiento ruso Tu-22MR fue derribado en Osetia del Sur por un sistema de misiles tierra-aire Buk-M1 de defensa aérea georgiana durante la Guerra Russo-Georgiana de 5 días. Uno de los miembros de su tripulación fue capturado (Mayor Vyacheslav Malkov), otros dos fueron asesinados y el comandante de la tripulación, el Teniente Coronel Aleksandr Koventsov, desapareció en acción hasta noviembre de 2011.


----------



## McNulty (15 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Los argentinos pudieron haber ganado esa guerra con cierta facilidad. No es que lo diga yo, es que era la opinión de la mayoría de estados mayores militares de todo el mundo, incluidos el norteamericano y el español. Pero el cúmulo de errores que cometió la dirección política y militar argentina fue de tal calibre que debiera estar en el libro Guinness de records mundiales, en este caso a la incompetencia.
> 
> Los subs nucleares británicos hubieran podido hacer pasar a la Argentina unas dificultades económicas tremendas simplemente por el bloqueo del tráfico comercial marítimo, pero no ganar la guerra por si solos.



Ya ves, lo de Malvinas siempre me pareció absurdo. Increíble que Argentina perdiese esa guerra. Con unas putas islas que están al lado de la costa argentina y a miles de km de UK.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (15 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Hablando de sesgos, y ahora que estamos en Semana Santa... Ves la paja en el ojo ajeno y no ves la viga en el tuyo.



En un foro de discusión lo que toca es discutir. 

Darse la razón unos a otros entra en algo más parecido a la terapia de grupo.

Y sí, utilizo argumentos parciales y sesgados. Pero me lo rebate el usuario fulcrum29smt... Hombre, muy imparcial y falto de sesgo.... Tampoco, verdad? 

De lo que se trata es de no ser un imbécil.


----------



## frangelico (15 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Bueno, es un clásico. Voló por primera vez en 1959. Por muy modernizado que esté.
> 
> Si la cosas funcionan y/o no hay pasta para más....
> 
> ...



Claro. Por eso los rusos están con el Tu-160 modernizado y eso para pasar la década y quedar luego en el lugar del Bear hoy ,porque tienen un proyecto de bombardero stealth, que es la gran carencia comparativa que hoy tienen tanto Rusia como China, mientras USA parece que pronto tendrá los primeros B-21 y tiene unos pocos B-2, ellos no tienen nada similar.

De todos modos el Tu-22M3 se parece poco al Tu-22 original, que tenía dos motores traseros al estilo Caravelle o DC-9, de ese creo recordar que le vendieron a Libia unos cuantos .




Aquí un 22 libio en los ochenta.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (15 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Lo divertido será a partir del 25, cuando Marine sea presidenta. Eso sí que será entretenido.



Si vive para verlo, que conociendo como las gastan los chicos de gladio no digo nada.


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Bueno, también estaba Shostakovich....



Disculpe, pero mi sentir está con don Sergei, el gran Rachmaninov, nadie puede sacar al piano más.


----------



## frangelico (15 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ya ves, lo de Malvinas siempre me pareció absurdo. Increíble que Argentina perdiese esa guerra. Con unas putas islas que están al lado de la costa argentina y a miles de km de UK.



Bueno, tenían en contra a USAy a Chile, que prestaron mucha asistencia. Y de manera sorprendente empezaron la guerra justo cuando tenían unos pocos Exocet, si hubieran hecho un buen stock podría haberles salido. Eso y no tener aviones decentes para cazar submarinos


----------



## Malevich (15 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> A mi el tema me interesa porque me gusta la historia y sobre todo la alto medieval. Le animo a leer sobre la cuestión, y cuando hablan de alanos es porque hay constancia de su llegada y asentamiento en la Galia, Aquitania y Los pasos pirenaicos (el ager Vasconium) “junto a mil tribus más” dicen los cronistas. Entre ellas había caucásicas con lengua no indoeuropea, y las conexiones entre pueblos que convivieron siglos son razonables. Y solo le digo algo más, que un tema así que apenas debería ser solo algo interesante para especialistas de universidad se tenga por “delicado” y toque fibras políticas, ya dice mucho del nivel que nos gastamos en idiotez (y nazismo) por estos lares.



Tomo nota porque soy licenciado en geografía e historia y de hecho como hice el plan antiguo mi especialidad fue antigua y medieval. 
Por las circunstancias de la vida jamás ejercí pero desde luego procuro estar al día y leo lo que caiga en mis manos. Me interesa además bastante la zona del Cáucaso, Iran y Asia central. 
Encantado de compartir conocimientos y lecturas con usted en otros hilos o por privado.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (15 Abr 2022)

Francia está muy revoltosa. Créeme.


----------



## El-Mano (15 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> De eso nada, el Tu-22M3 es un grandísimo bombardero medio, por alcance, carga, velocidad y sobre todo por su panoplia de armamento. Deberías de informarte un poco de lo que implica poder llevar misiles como el Kinzhal y el Kh-32 , lo cambian todo.
> 
> Además como deberías saber desde tiempos de la guerra fria el objetivo principal del Tu-22M3 es la destrucción de las task force de la OTAN y no tirar bombas tontas, pero también es muy útil en este cometido por su alcance y capacidad de carga.
> 
> Y otra cosa, como sabrás al Tu-22M3 se le quitó a finales de los 80 la sonda de repostaje en vuelo debido a una cesión como no del traidor de Gorbachov en los tratados START I. Bueno, pues ahora nuevamente se les estan instalando las sondas, lo cual les hace recuperar su capacidad como bombardero estratégico.



Igual es marear la perdíz... pero respecto el tu-95 y variantes, ¿frente a los tu-160 y tu-22 cómo se consideraría?

Yo en general veo al grande al tu-160, el tu-22 como el "hermano menor", pero al tu-95 no se si se le podría llamar el hermano viejo y lento del tu-160 o el "padre" de estos dos... Sé que tienen versiones de vigilancia, y de otras cosas, pero no sé si aún tendrían.

Si que estuvo en siria, pero no se si tendría sentido que lo operasen para mariupol y etc, la lentitud imagino que lo impide para el escenario ucraniano.


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 Abr 2022)

esta versión es nueva:








Valores democráticos yanki-otan


----------



## Malevich (15 Abr 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> Se entienden perfectamente. ¿todos hablan en ruso?



El 99% de los ucranianos del Este y sur son bilingües y el porcentaje de aquellos que tengan el ruso como lengua materna es más de la mitad, fácil. Zelensky entre ellos, que creo que es del oblast de Zhaporiya. 
El porcentaje de hablantes baja mucho según se avanza hacia el oeste, pero el conocimiento del ruso será bastante alto en un nivel medio o básico, dada la reciente independencia del país, entiendo que el ruso se estudiaba en la escuela en época soviética.


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)

Alguien supera esto?


----------



## Guanotopía (15 Abr 2022)

Helen Thompson: "Las sanciones a la energía de Rusia tendrán consecuencias drásticas en las economías europeas"


Cree que Alemania ya pudo mandar "una señal" a Moscú para reducir su dependencia a partir de 2010, con el boom del 'shale gas' de EEUU, que ha dotado a este país de "una nueva capacidad de ejercer el poder en el mundo, con profundas consecuencias en Oriente Medio"




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Malevich (15 Abr 2022)

Heres dijo:


> Parece ser que lo que iba a ser Polonia 39 esta siendo Grecia 40



Falso. Los griegos llegaron a ocupar una franja de territorio italiano en Albania.


----------



## Satori (15 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ya ves, lo de Malvinas siempre me pareció absurdo. Increíble que Argentina perdiese esa guerra. Con unas putas islas que están al lado de la costa argentina y a miles de km de UK.



Hombre, tanto como al lado de la costa argentina no estaban, de hecho los aviones de guerra que despegaban desde el continente llegaban a las islas en el límite de su radio de acción y tenían muy poco tiempo de permanencia sobre las islas.

Si los argentinos hubiesen ampliado el aeropuerto de las islas (algo que hicieron los ingleses de manera rápida y efectiva con elementos prefabricados de aluminio, llegando a operar Phantoms, que necesitaban mucha más pista que los Mirage y A-4 argentinos), y unos pocos misiles antibuques más, otro gallo hubiese cantado.


----------



## bigmaller (15 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No creo que no tengan bombas guiadas. Si tienes miles de bombas de caida y no tienes oposición tambien puedes arrasar y tampoco lo hacen. Me da que es un cuestión politica de operación "limitada".



Vamos, lo que dijeron el primer dia. 

Los rusos lo que demuestran, es que no mienten. 

Es un concepto cultural. No lo entendemos y nos parece que es pelear con una mano atada. Pero quizas occidente no sea el destinatario del mensaje.


----------



## thanos2 (15 Abr 2022)

Y cuando la OTAN haya conseguido que no quede un solo ucraniano vivo en Ukrania,


JoséBatallas dijo:


> esta versión es nueva:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No soporto que mi gobierno apoye esto.


----------



## alnitak (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## ussser (15 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Estan apareciendo muchas. Me recuerda a las backdoors del windows. Lo que pasa es que no se caracterizan por su calidad. Sólo sirven para el efecto cuantitativo como si aquí eso nos influyera.



Son para el que lee desde fuera. Así los 4 que disienten del relato botánico quedan como descerebrados. Técnica cobi pacodemierda.


----------



## Satori (15 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Bueno, tenían en contra a USAy a Chile, que prestaron mucha asistencia. Y de manera sorprendente empezaron la guerra justo cuando tenían unos pocos Exocet, si hubieran hecho un buen stock podría haberles salido. Eso y no tener aviones decentes para cazar submarinos



El borracho bocazas de Galtieri, en plena euforia etílica tras la invasión argentina de las islas, proclamó en un discurso público que las islas del Canal (en secular disputa con Chile, aunque había un tratado de no agresión mediado por el Papa) serían las siguientes. Con lo cual los chilenos tomaron partido por los ingleses, claro. 

El grueso del ejército de tierra en Argentina durante la guerra de las Malvinas estaba en....la frontera con Chile y en estado de alarma.


----------



## McNulty (15 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Hombre, tanto como al lado de la costa argentina no estaban, de hecho los aviones de guerra que despegaban desde el continente llegaban a las islas en el límite de su radio de acción y tenían muy poco tiempo de permanencia sobre las islas.
> 
> Si los argentinos hubiesen ampliado el aeropuerto de las islas (algo que hicieron los ingleses de manera rápida y efectiva con elementos prefabricados de aluminio, llegando a operar Phantoms, que necesitaban mucha más pista que los Mirage y A-4 argentinos), y unos pocos misiles antibuques más, otro gallo hubiese cantado.



Las malvinas están al lado de argentina y atpc de UK. Solo con el tema de la logística y la cadena de suministros Argentina tendría que haber ganado sobrada. Y era una argentina todavía rica, no la de hoy. Fue una humillación de los anglos histórica.


----------



## Nico (15 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Es que no hago mas que darle vueltas, y no se entiende nada. *Qué manera de perder una guerra sin hacer nada útil para impedirlo*.




Miguel, me pones un link de que Rusia "perdió" la guerra por favor. Recién llego al hilo y me has sorprendido con la noticia.


----------



## vettonio (15 Abr 2022)

*Después del trágala del Sahara, viene el trágala de Kosovo

La agencia oficial EFE entrevista a su presidenta




*_"Creo que pertenecer a la OTAN es crucial. Quiero hacer un llamamiento a los cuatro miembros de la OTAN que aún no han reconocido a Kosovo para que lo hagan, porque no debemos seguir viendo esto sólo desde el punto de vista de la política interior", señala en referencia a España, Grecia, Eslovaquia y Rumanía._

_"Creo que no hay ninguna razón para que España tema que el caso de Kosovo pueda servir de precedente", asegura._

_"Es hora de que España haga una clara distinción entre las cuestiones internas que pueda tener, por un lado, y lo que hizo Serbia, Milosevic, por otro. No debería compararse con un régimen genocida, porque lo que ocurrió en Kosovo son décadas de represión y un régimen similar al 'apartheid'", recuerda Osmani.


_Putin va a por toda la Europa democrática, advierte la presidenta de Kosovo (msn.com)


----------



## Malevich (15 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Planeta Gonzo
> *Lo que es extraño es que Rusia tenga concentradas en Belarús miles de hombres,
> tanques y artillería pesada y los deje allí. Mmm...por qué no los envía a Ucrania?*



Deberían lanzar un ataque a Leopolis. 
Cortarían los suministros de armas a Kiev y la digestión a las cancillerías de la UE.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (15 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Bueno, es un clásico. Voló por primera vez en 1959. Por muy modernizado que esté.
> 
> Si la cosas funcionan y/o no hay pasta para más....
> 
> ...



Con todo el respeto, estás confundiendo al Tu-22 con el Tu-22M3 que son 2 aviones totalmente distintos. Se denominan igual porque en la URSS existían tensiones entre los militares, que querían un nuevo avión superior al Tu-22 y los políticos que querían contener los gastos. Por ello el fabricante diseño un avión completamente nuevo y le dió el mismo nombre añadiéndole una M (por modernizado).

Pero ya te digo, son 2 aviones totalmente distintos, de hecho uno monta un ala fija (Tu-22) y el otro monta un ala variable (Tu-22M3).

Tu-22 Blinder (es tan antiguo que no encuentro fotos buenas).

Maqueta del Tu-22 Blinder






F-4N Phantom II de la US Navy interceptando un Tu-22 Blinder Libio.







Tu-22M3


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Abr 2022)

¿Zelenski, el nuevo Moisés bíblico?


El presidente de Ucrania es hoy quizás el político más amado y admirado por el coraje que está demostrando para salvar a su pueblo de la esclavitud a la que intenta condenarle Putin




elpais.com














NEXT LEVEL
OF CRINGE 










El Pais: Es Zelenski el nuevo Moises?


Cuando creias haber leido todo https://elpais.com/opinion/2022-03-18/zelenski-el-nuevo-moises-biblico.html




www.burbuja.info




​


----------



## Malevich (15 Abr 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> No sé por qué me viene a la cabeza la película LA VAQUILLA con la escena del comercio de tabaco y librillos de papel...



Como en nuestra guerra, los soldados de ambos bandos hablan el mismo idioma.


----------



## magufone (15 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Pues claro, no te jode:



La vida y oferta cultural que hay en Rusia es mayor que la de aqui. Solo comparable a grandes grandes capitales. Yo iba mucho a los conciertos del conservatorio de alli, económicos y de grqn calidad. Aqui alguno se cree que alli solo hay gopniks y tias con tampones mojados en vodka... La peña arrastra un retraso cojonudo...


----------



## frangelico (15 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Hombre, tanto como al lado de la costa argentina no estaban, de hecho los aviones de guerra que despegaban desde el continente llegaban a las islas en el límite de su radio de acción y tenían muy poco tiempo de permanencia sobre las islas.
> 
> Si los argentinos hubiesen ampliado el aeropuerto de las islas (algo que hicieron los ingleses de manera rápida y efectiva con elementos prefabricados de aluminio, llegando a operar Phantoms, que necesitaban mucha más pista que los Mirage y A-4 argentinos), y unos pocos misiles antibuques más, otro gallo hubiese cantado.



Es que además la fuerza aérea Argentina no tenía aviones de mucho alcance. De aquella época y occidentales les habría salvado tener Phantom, pero tenían los Mirage, y no muchos, y el juguetito del A-4, que no pudieron usar desde el portaviones porque no tenían medios antisubmarinos para cazar a los submarinos enemigos. Operaban al límite de su alcance y casi a ciegas, y además desde sitios como Comodoro Rivadavia y Río Gallegos, que siguen siendo el culo del mundo pero hace cuatro décadas lo eran aún mas, y con un radar inglés disfrazado de chileno vigilando cada salida desde los aeropuertos patagónicos. Y a UK le vino bien haber conservado de su época pirata la isla Ascensión, que sigue siendo suya.


----------



## Teuro (15 Abr 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Austria el gas no le va por el cielo ...
> Estos austriacos son como los españoles que decían que nosotros no tenemos problemas porque nuestro gas venía de Argelia xD...



Cierto, no le llega por el cielo, y menos le va a llegar en buques metaneros.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Con todo el respeto, estás confundiendo al Tu-22 con el Tu-22M3 que son 2 aviones totalmente distintos. Se denominan igual porque en la URSS existían tensiones entre los militares, que querían un nuevo avión superior al Tu-22 y los políticos que querían contener los gastos. Por ello el fabricante diseño un avión completamente nuevo y le dió el mismo nombre añadiéndole una M (por modernizado).
> 
> Pero ya te digo, son 2 aviones totalmente distintos, de hecho uno monta un ala fija (Tu-22) y el otro monta un ala variable (Tu-22M3).
> 
> ...


----------



## CEMENTITOS (15 Abr 2022)

Osea que Israel también está atacando países. Está bien saber para poner en perspectiva el lavado de cabeza que tienen algunos en este hilo...


----------



## magufone (15 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Con todo el respeto, estás confundiendo al Tu-22 con el Tu-22M3 que son 2 aviones totalmente distintos. Se denominan igual porque en la URSS existían tensiones entre los militares, que querían un nuevo avión superior al Tu-22 y los políticos que querían contener los gastos. Por ello el fabricante diseño un avión completamente nuevo y le dió el mismo nombre añadiéndole una M (por modernizado).
> 
> Pero ya te digo, son 2 aviones totalmente distintos, de hecho uno monta un ala fija (Tu-22) y el otro monta un ala variable (Tu-22M3).
> 
> ...



Siempre me encantó este avion.


----------



## mmm (15 Abr 2022)

Vaya cagada de guerra para Rusia, madre mía

Pero ya al comienzo se notaba raro todo


----------



## Malevich (15 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Después del trágala del Sahara, viene el trágala de Kosovo
> 
> La agencia oficial EFE entrevista a su presidenta
> 
> ...



Más vergüenza. Más ignominia.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Osea que Israel también está atacando países. Está bien saber para poner en perspectiva el lavado de cabeza que tienen algunos en este hilo...



Сada poco ataca a Siria, por lo menos una vez al mes…pero no se filtra mucho en los países del otanfato…los que seguimos el hilo de Siria sabemos bien del conflicto trabado que hay…


----------



## McNulty (15 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> ¿Zelenski, el nuevo Moisés bíblico?
> 
> 
> El presidente de Ucrania es hoy quizás el político más amado y admirado por el coraje que está demostrando para salvar a su pueblo de la esclavitud a la que intenta condenarle Putin
> ...



Para cringe el chándal ese del decathlon que no se quita ni para atrás.


----------



## Mongolo471 (15 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Bueno, también estaba Shostakovich....



Me gusta también, ya le conocía, pero como todos los que conocieron el comunismo... tuvo una vida de mierda.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (15 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> No, si la falta de disposición de PGM es para explicar la actuación de la VVS en esta operación especial. La única hipótesis que me encaja.
> 
> Sé que entiendes del tema. No te ha parecido rara la actuación aérea desde el principio?



En algunos aspectos si, por ejemplo la cabezonería en usar aviones como los Su-30SM y Su-34 en misiones de apoyo a tierra en un escenario lleno de manpads de todo tipo y origen, lo cual les ha costado algunas bajas. Pero bueno, alguna razón debe haber para ello que no entendemos.

También me ha extrañado mucho no ver en ningún vídeo que hayan usado sus Su-24 o Mig-29SMT, supongo que para evitar ser confundidos con los de Ucrania. Es posible que el IFF empleado en los Su-24 sea el original de tiempos Soviéticos y prefieran no mezclarlos para evitar lios.


----------



## arriondas (15 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> La vida y oferta cultural que hay en Rusia es mayor que la de aqui. Solo comparable a grandes grandes capitales. Yo iba mucho a los conciertos del conservatorio de alli, económicos y de grqn calidad. Aqui alguno se cree que alli solo hay gopniks y tias con tampones mojados en vodka... La peña arrastra un retraso cojonudo...



Los cuñados que te dicen que han estado por Rusia, incluso viviendo allí... Y luego sueltan los cuatro topicazos de turno, de los gopniks y las discotecas improvisadas de pueblo, con los maromos con jerseys holgados y el pulpo en la cabeza...

En una ciudad de provincias como esta tienes el Teatro de Opera y Ballet (de bastante nivel), más la Filarmónica, con conciertos cada poco. Hay mucha oferta cultural.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (15 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Con todo el respeto, estás confundiendo al Tu-22 con el Tu-22M3 que son 2 aviones totalmente distintos. Se denominan igual porque en la URSS existían tensiones entre los militares, que querían un nuevo avión superior al Tu-22 y los políticos que querían contener los gastos. Por ello el fabricante diseño un avión completamente nuevo y le dió el mismo nombre añadiéndole una M (por modernizado).
> 
> Pero ya te digo, son 2 aviones totalmente distintos, de hecho uno monta un ala fija (Tu-22) y el otro monta un ala variable (Tu-22M3).
> 
> ...



Lo sé perfectamente. 
Pero eso me daba la opción de responder a este mensaje con un... 
Felicidades por los 50 años dle TU22M. 

En serio, sin acritud. No quiero minusvalorar las capacidades militares de Rusia. 

Lo único es que como aficionado, me molesta el rollo fanboy ruso con las 'novedades' militares rusas...

En serio, son muy exageraos...aunque sea una puta maqueta, no me digas que no.. 

No es la mierda que se dice por aquí. Pero joder... Tampoco lo otro.


----------



## frangelico (15 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Después del trágala del Sahara, viene el trágala de Kosovo
> 
> La agencia oficial EFE entrevista a su presidenta
> 
> ...



En realidad de la población mundial la inmensa mayoría no reconoce a ese engendro narcomafioso que vive no se sabe de qué y exporta crimen . Si pasamos por ese aro a saber lo que nos espera.
Y es muy urgente una conferencia mundial porque estos se hacen las víctimas pero luego se niegan a reconocer a Abjasia y Osetia del Sur digan lo que digan sus poblaciones. Hay que hacer un esfuerzo serio de reconstrucción científica de fronteras de una vez. Está el mundo aún pagando las chapuzas del retrasado de Wilson y los malos encajes tras la IIGM. Hay que rehacer muchas fronteras en Oriente Medio y seguramente en más sitios. El Sáhara , Ucrania y todas las fronteras contestables (que son muchas, por desgracia el mundo es una mierda y países serios y decentes de verdad somos pocos , digamos los que desde 1815 mantenemos las fronteras ) deberían ir siendo revisadas
En lugar de eso, la narcomora esa quiere echar más leña al fuego.

Esto, por ejemplo, es una propuesta de fronteras para Oriente Medio que mejora sustancialmente la situación de minorías secuestradas y e lo posible resuelve bien la falla entre sunnitas y chiitas, aunque nunca a gusto de todos, claro, sobre todo porque unos ganan y para eso otros deben perder territorio.

Pues hasta en Europa hay que hacer algo de esto, y en África.



Difícilmente tendremos un mundo en paz si por culpa de los de siempre hay estas cosmovisiones cuasi disjuntas tan curiosas. Aquí los que reconocen al narcoestado basura surgido de la incontinencia reproductiva de la morisma albanesa.



Aquí los que reconocen a Palestina, que al menos más base histórica que la morisma trasplantada a Serbia tiene.




Ahora imaginemos un referéndum mundial para decidir si se reconoce la existencia de ambos estados. Estos dos mapas, por cierto, permiten conocer de un vistazo el nivel de "angloputismo" de un país, lo de Japón es muy vergonzoso. Si es que hasta los polacos disienten en algo.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (15 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En esa fase estamos…como en Siria. Toca la fase de triturar la carne de los mercenarios…



Poco me parece. La situación merece un par de nukes tácticas y otra estratégica para volatilidad la sexta flota.


----------



## magufone (15 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Сada poco ataca a Siria, por lo menos una vez al mes…pero no se filtra mucho en los países del otanfato…los que seguimos el hilo de Siria sabemos bien del conflicto trabado que hay…



Algunos todavia no se han enterado de que los israelies tienen afición por los raids aereos en paises vecinos sin ningun tipo de legitimidad por supuesto,y apelando siempre a "su seguridad"


----------



## Satori (15 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es que además la fuerza aérea Argentina no tenía aviones de mucho alcance. De aquella época y occidentales les habría salvado tener Phantom, pero tenían los Mirage, y no muchos, y el juguetito del A-4, que no pudieron usar desde el portaviones porque no tenían medios antisubmarinos para cazar a los submarinos enemigos. Operaban al límite de su alcance y casi a ciegas. Y a UK le vino bien haber conservado de su época pirata la isla Ascensión, que sigue siendo suya.



También tenían los Super Etendard, y el A-4 es antiguo pero buen avión y hubiera sido muy susceptible de ser operado desde las islas. Los argentinos incluso hubieran podido situar al 25 de Mayo cerca de las islas para operar su aviacion aeronaval, y sus subs convencionales -los argentos tenían buenos submarinos de origen alemán- esperando a los subs británicos. O sea, tendiéndoles una trampa, que hubiera podido ser especialmente efectiva si se hubiese escogido adecuadamente el area de estancia del portaviones argentino: aguas de poca profundidad, accesos delimitados etc


----------



## magufone (15 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Сada poco ataca a Siria, por lo menos una vez al mes…pero no se filtra mucho en los países del otanfato…los que seguimos el hilo de Siria sabemos bien del conflicto trabado que hay…



Algunos todavia no se han enterado de que los israelies tienen afición por los raids aereos en paises vecinos sin ningun tipo de l


arriondas dijo:


> Los cuñados que te dicen que han estado por Rusia, incluso viviendo allí... Y luego sueltan los cuatro topicazos de turno, de los gopniks y las discotecas improvisadas de pueblo, con los maromos con jerseys holgados y el pulpo en la cabeza...
> 
> En una ciudad de provincias como esta tienes el Teatro de Opera y Ballet (de bastante nivel), más la Filarmónica, con conciertos cada poco. Hay mucha oferta cultural.



Básicamente porque mienten...


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (15 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Rusia advierte a Moldavia que sus últimas acciones contravienen su declaración de Estado neutral*
> 
> Rusia ha criticado la reciente decisión del Parlamento de Moldavia de *prohibir cierta simbología rusa* --bajo el epígrafe de que promueven agresiones militares-- y confía en que en el futuro se abstenga de llevar a cabo más acciones que comprometan su declaración de Estado neutral.
> 
> ...



Moldavia me caen bien. De esos pueblos con capacidad de sacrificio que ni se meten en lios ni los preparan. He tratado con alguno, al principio parecen un tanto reservados y oscuros pero buena gente, sin maldad.


----------



## Mongolo471 (15 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Poco me parece. La situación merece un par de nukes tácticas y otra estratégica para volatilidad la sexta flota.



Yo no lo probaría, ya hay varios B-52 acumulados en la zona.


----------



## frangelico (15 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> También tenían los Super Etendard, y el A-4 es antiguo pero buen avión y hubiera sido muy susceptible de ser operado desde las islas. Los argentinos incluso hubieran podido situar al 25 de Mayo cerca de las islas para operar su aviacion aeronaval, y sus subs convencionales -los argentos tenían buenos submarinos de origen alemán- esperando a los subs británicos. O sea, tendiéndoles una trampa, que hubiera podido ser especialmente efectiva si se hubiese escogido adecuadamente el area de estancia del portaviones argentino: aguas de poca profundidad, accesos delimitados etc



Otro problema es que su base naval principal está en Bahía Blanca, en la provincia de BA, en aquella época en los puertos patagónicos no debía ni entrar el 25 de mayo con sus dos destructores de escolta, por cierto ingleses y modernos.


----------



## magufone (15 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Me gusta también, ya le conocía, pero como todos los que conocieron el comunismo... tuvo una vida de mierda.



A las cotas que llegó el hombre pese a todo lo que tuvo que padecer es digno de admiración y de estudio.
Con lo grande que es, y aun podia haberlo sido mas aun.


----------



## Malevich (15 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1026318
> 
> 
> VOX es disidencia controlada



Atlantistas hasta el corvejón. Empezando por este elemento, hijo espiritual de la anglófila Esperanza hasta el hijo del nazi austriaco, conocido serbófobo desde que vomitaba basura y odio en el diario del régimen" el País".


----------



## Impresionante (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> También tenían los Super Etendard, y el A-4 es antiguo pero buen avión y hubiera sido muy susceptible de ser operado desde las islas. Los argentinos incluso hubieran podido situar al 25 de Mayo cerca de las islas para operar su aviacion aeronaval, y sus subs convencionales -los argentos tenían buenos submarinos de origen alemán- esperando a los subs británicos. O sea, tendiéndoles una trampa, que hubiera podido ser especialmente efectiva si se hubiese escogido adecuadamente el area de estancia del portaviones argentino: aguas de poca profundidad, accesos delimitados etc



​


----------



## magufone (15 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Atlantistas hasta el corvejón. Empezando por este elemento, hijo espiritual de la anglófila Esperanza hasta el hijo del nazi austriaco, conocido serbófobo desde que vomitaba basura y odio en el diario del régimen" el País".



Son el partido de los señoritos... Pero la situación actual les ha venido muy de perlas para colarnosla bien.


----------



## Malevich (15 Abr 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Manda huevos que sea la Le Pen la que defienda la independencia de Europa contra los anglos. Máxime cuando los británicos han dejado la UE.



Igualico que Pagascal y compañía....


----------



## Impresionante (15 Abr 2022)

Militares ucranianos han establecido posiciones de fuego en jardines de infancia y escuelas de las regiones de Sumy y Járkov, al noreste y el este del país, aprovechándose de que las fuerzas rusas no atacan los objetos civiles, declaró este viernes el jefe del Centro Nacional ruso de Gestión de la Defensa, el coronel general Mijaíl Mizíntsev.


----------



## arriondas (15 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Otro problema es que su base naval principal está en Bahía Blanca, en la provincia de BA, en aquella época en los puertos patagónicos no debía ni entrar el 25 de mayo con sus dos destructores de escolta, por cierto ingleses y modernos.



Eran de la misma clase que el Sheffield, el Hércules y el Santísima Trinidad. De lo poco moderno que tenían en la Armada.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (15 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Yo no lo probaría, ya hay varios B-52 acumulados en la zona.



Y que pretenden, bombardear Moscú? No llegan ni a distancia de tiro de misil de crucero. Es lo jodido que tienen los Americanos, que están incluso donde no se les ha invitado, los Rusos son más de su entorno. La sexta flota es un blanco fácil, alcanzar Moscú es bastante más jodido.


----------



## Teuro (15 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> todo eso esta muy bien... pero no entiendo como no os dais cuenta todavia de que no hay suficiente cantidad de gas para todos... y el unico modo que buscan es el EMPOBRECIMIENTO de los de siempre...



A ver si al final la estrategia española de tanta renovable y apartarse del gas natural cuanto antes va a ser la acertada. Ante la escasez del gas natural y la evidencia de que España no tiene y lo debe comprar lo mejor es quitarte la dependencia de eso lo antes posible. Que se peleen otros por el (poco) gas que haya.


----------



## El-Mano (15 Abr 2022)

Otro que se suma:









El ministro de Medio Ambiente alemán anima a usar la bici para ahorrar y "enfadar a Putin"


Mientras crece la presión para endurecer las sanciones, el Gobierno llama a ahorrar energía para reducir la dependencia de Moscú.




www.libremercado.com





El ministro de Medio Ambiente alemán anima a usar la bici para ahorrar y "enfadar a Putin"


----------



## magufone (15 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A ver si al final la estrategia española de tanta renovable y apartarse del gas natural cuanto antes va a ser la acertada. Ante la escasez del gas natural y la evidencia de que España no tiene y lo debe comprar lo mejor es quitarte la dependencia de eso lo antes posible. Que se peleen otros por el (poco) gas que haya.



De todas formas a nivel tecnológico todavia nos queda para hacer una transición que sea eficiente,y lo mas importante, asequible para la gente.
Esto último es lo que nos ocultan siempre.


----------



## Zhukov (15 Abr 2022)

Varios informes de interés

Sobre la lucha en Popasnaya y su importancia, es otro Stalingrado en miniatura, como Marinka y Avdeyevka









Решающая битва: в чем значение контроля над Попасной


Федеральное агентство новостей Попасная — город районного значения в Луганской области с населением чуть меньше 20 тысяч жителей. Кто бы мог подумать, что именно в этом небольшом населенном пункте развернется одно из главных сражений в Донбассе. Первые упоминания Попасной в сводках боевых...




antimaydan.info





Avdeyevka









В ДНР полным ходом греют «Авдеевский котёл»


В ДНР начинается новая масштабная спецоперация по созданию вокруг группировок противника очередного стратегического окружения. Об этом заявили бойцы ДНР и российский военкор Семён Пегов. «После Мариупольского котла, который был, фактически, захлопнут. Уже после сдачи неонацистов в плен с...




antimaydan.info





Ataques a estaciones de ferrocarril para cortar suministros










Серия ударов по железнодорожным станциям, через которые проходит снабжение украинской армии в Донбассе, стала новым фактором в проведении специальной военной операции по демилитаризации и


Серия ударов по железнодорожным станциям, через которые проходит снабжение украинской армии в Донбассе, стала новым фактором в проведении специальной военной операции по демилитаризации и денацификации Украины. Первой огневое поражение получила станция Новоград-Волынская в Житомирской области...




antimaydan.info





Breves informes de batalla









Боевые сводки коротко


1. Российские войска и НМ ДНР ликвидировали пытавшуюся прорваться с территории комбината «Азовсталь» группу боевиков События в Мариуполе развиваются всё более стремительно. По сообщению с места событий, имела место попытка прорыва боевиков националистического вооружённого формирования «Азов»...




antimaydan.info


----------



## frangelico (15 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A ver si al final la estrategia española de tanta renovable y apartarse del gas natural cuanto antes va a ser la acertada. Ante la escasez del gas natural y la evidencia de que España no tiene y lo debe comprar lo mejor es quitarte la dependencia de eso lo antes posible. Que se peleen otros por el (poco) gas que haya.



Absolutamente. Ladran los lobbies de la nuclear y el gas, pero es lo que hay. Un mundo sin dependencia de hidrocarburos, cuando se logre, será un mundo en el que convergerán con rapidez las rentas de los países porque desaparecerá el elemento supremo de chantaje.


----------



## Teuro (15 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Me recuerda a una escena de "La vida de Brian", la de la lapidación, cuando al condenado están a punto de lapidarlo por decir el nombre de Jehová y antes de la ejecución lo repite, el verdugo le dice que está empeorando su situación y el condenado "¿Acaso puede estar peor?, Jehová, Jehová ...".


----------



## Mongolo471 (15 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Y que pretenden, bombardear Moscú? No llegan ni a distancia de tiro de misil de crucero. Es lo jodido que tienen los Americanos, que están incluso donde no se les ha invitado, los Rusos son más de su entorno. La sexta flota es un blanco fácil, alcanzar Moscú es bastante más jodido.



Tienen a huevo Moscú, San Petersburgo, etc. Utilizar el arma no te hace libre, te hace responsable.


----------



## Peineto (15 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> ​



Te hemos descubierto,


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Miguel, me pones un link de que Rusia "perdió" la guerra por favor. Recién llego al hilo y me has sorprendido con la noticia.



Yo no he escrito en pasado "perdió", sino que hablo de perder (infinitivo), algo que está pasando. Aún no ha terminado, pero de momento pierde Rusia.


----------



## magufone (15 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Me recuerda a una escena de "La vida de Brian", la de la lapidación, cuando al condenado están a punto de lapidarlo por decir el nombre de Jehová y antes de la ejecución lo repite, el verdugo le dice que está empeorando su situación y el condenado "¿Acaso puede estar peor?, Jehová, Jehová ...".



Lol, que recuerdos me trae esa peli.
Por desgracia, como en todas las guerras, si puede ser peor.


----------



## Malevich (15 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Joder que hay solo 8 o 10 puentes sobre el Dniepr y aislas todo el este. Los rusos tambien tienen mapas, es una orden politica. No se a que juega Putin. Si jugaba a negociar, salvo que sea muy subnormal se debería dar cuenta que no va a ocurrir.
> 
> Es un provincianismo de libro, el tio se preocupa porque si vuela los puentes van a decir esto o aquello. Por eso y por la pasta. Otra explicación no veo.
> 
> Si no cortan ni la luz de la central gigante que controlan, y a ellos les cortaban el agua. Es un nivel Dios. de gilipollez Con esa electricida mueven las locomotoras que traen los sumistros por esos puentes, y de ferrocarril hay aun menos.



Quizás la ofensiva ya no se detenga en el río.... Sólo quizás...


----------



## thanos2 (15 Abr 2022)

Os acordáis de cuando al principio de todo esto TODOS TODOS LOS MEDIOS, todos, nos vendían que los rusos eran unos asesinos despiadados criminales de guerra (no digo que no lo puedan ser) por utilizar edificios civiles como escudos, y para ello lo ejemplificaron con Mariupol y su hospital?

Cuando había que entrar a sangre y fuego contra ellos porque eran unos asesinos criminales de civiles?

Pues eran los NAZOV.

Los medios o no se enteran de nada, o no contrastan nada, o nos llevan mintiendo deliberadamente muchas semanas.

Solo hay que ver este vídeo. Te lo cuentan los propios trabajadores del hospital, los propios vecinos de Mariupol a los que los NAZOV les comprobaban la identidad, les decían que se metiesen a casa y después disparaban un misil contra la vivienda.

Te cuentan cómo se metieron al hospital y disparaban a las fuerzas del DPR (que acudieron a evacuar a los enfermos) y para protegerse utilizaban escudos humanos. 

¿Por qué seguimos patrocinando a nazis con nuestros impuestos?


----------



## alfonbass (15 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> O vete a la Plaza Mayor de Madrid con un megáfono y grita que el rey es un chorizo y un hijoputa y el padre un putero a costa de todos. A ver que pasa.





magufone dijo:


> O ponte en la Puerta del sol con una bandera rusa y espera... exagerado? Podeis hacer la comprobacion. Estos tiempos son distopicos ya.



Estáis en un foro público donde la gente puede expresar opiniones a favor de la intervención rusa sin ningún problema...
Tú puedes ir a la Plaza mayor con tu bandera rusa, no hay nada penado en hacer eso, algo que en otros países no ocurre, donde SI ESTÁ PENADO difundir informaciones, vamos a ser serios

Ojo, yo no estoy defendiendo esta charocracia donde vivimos, pero me parece que no hay ni punto de comparación con un país donde se piensa que está bien (desde el estado) limitar la información que tienen sus ciudadanos.

Me sorprende que gente que está en un foro donde se supone que se debate sin ningún tipo de censura no entienda la diferencia, ¿existen foros rusos, operando desde Rusia, donde haya personas emitiendo opiniones a favor de Ucrania? Búscalo, si lo encuentras, te aseguro que cambio de opinión en ese mismo momento


----------



## silenus (15 Abr 2022)

Rusia amenaza a EE UU y a sus aliados: o dejan de armar a Ucrania o las consecuencias serán "impredecibles"


Rusia ha pedido a EE UU que deje de enviar armas a Ucrania o se enfrentará a "consecuencias impredecibles". Esta petición ha llegado a través de una nota...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## alfonbass (15 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Desde luego... y lo de la bandera rusa, pues te invitarian las cuerpas y fuerzas de seguridade a guardar el trapo en aras de mantener el buen orden y no provocar...
> La libertad SIEMPRE ha sido un cuento... del mismo modo que las leyes (las actuales, no las leyes per se) es la forma que tienen los poderosos de hacer valer su autoridad...



La libertad nunca es un cuento, es la única manera que tenemos las personas de desarrollarnos...¿aceptarías pasar toda tu vida sin poder decidir nada por ti, viviendo como cuando tenías 5 años? no, verdad?
No hay más preguntas....


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (15 Abr 2022)

Marcas de moda iraníes... 

Por favor... Un poco de respeto. 

Fabricantes de ropa iraníes en todo caso.


----------



## magufone (15 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Estáis en un foro público donde la gente puede expresar opiniones a favor de la intervención rusa sin ningún problema...
> Tú puedes ir a la Plaza mayor con tu bandera rusa, no hay nada penado en hacer eso, algo que en otros países no ocurre, donde SI ESTÁ PENADO difundir informaciones, vamos a ser serios
> 
> Ojo, yo no estoy defendiendo esta charocracia donde vivimos, pero me parece que no hay ni punto de comparación con un país donde se piensa que está bien (desde el estado) limitar la información que tienen sus ciudadanos.
> ...



Lo expresó un forero muy acertadamente: toca las teclas que no hay que tocar y listo (ya sabemos que teclas son aqui en nuestro pais,por ejemplo)


----------



## kelden (15 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Estáis en un foro público donde la gente puede expresar opiniones a favor de la intervención rusa sin ningún problema...
> Tú puedes ir a la Plaza mayor con tu bandera rusa, no hay nada penado en hacer eso, algo que en otros países no ocurre, donde SI ESTÁ PENADO difundir informaciones, vamos a ser serios
> 
> Ojo, yo no estoy defendiendo esta charocracia donde vivimos, pero me parece que no hay ni punto de comparación *con un país donde se piensa que está bien (desde el estado) limitar la información que tienen sus ciudadanos.*



Puedes leer tu aquí RT o Sputnik News?



> Me sorprende que gente que está en un foro donde se supone que se debate sin ningún tipo de censura no entienda la diferencia,* ¿existen foros rusos, operando desde Rusia, donde haya personas emitiendo opiniones a favor de Ucrania?* Búscalo, si lo encuentras, te aseguro que cambio de opinión en ese mismo momento



Me sorprendería que así fuera. Ahora mismo están en guerra con ellos. Del mismo modo que es lógico que en Ucrania persigan todo lo pro-ruso, que lo hacen con bastante más saña que los rusos al revés.

Te vuelvo a preguntar ... que te pasa en España si sales a la calle con un megáfono a gritar que le hemos estado pagando las putas al bribón durante 40 años? No digas que nada. Hay gente exiliada para evitar la carcel por eso.

Qué le ha pasado a Snowden? Y a Assange?

Te vuelvo a decir lo mismo que antes. Todos los sistemas, cuando se siente amenazados por algo o alguien, sacan el garrote a pasear. Solo hay una forma de evitar eso: ser tu el sistema y vivir aislado en una cueva. Si te juntas con otro en algún momento alguno pasará las lineas rojas no escritas del otro y el otro reaccionará.

Podemos discutir donde pone cada sociedad sus lineas rojas, pero lo que es indiscutible es que todas las tienen. En España, por ejemplo, el espacio es particularmente estrecho. No estamos para dar lecciones a nadie, te empuran por poner un trapo en el balcón si te descuidas.

Por supuesto los humanos tenemos mecanismos de defensa para estas cosas. Nos autocensuramos, protestamos por lo que sabemos que es inofensivo protestar, no no metemos con temas delicaos, que todos sabemos inconscientemente cuales son, y nos autoengañamos sintiéndonos mas libres y mejores que los rusos o los marcianos por ejemplo.


----------



## frangelico (15 Abr 2022)

Pues esto es interesante. El mundo poco a poco va a descubrir que las marcas europeas y americanas no lo son todo. El textil es un sector curioso que hace pocas decadas ers totalmente local salvo el gran lujo (en las novelas de Maigret, de un vistazo sabía la nacionalidad del muerto por ropa, zapatos, tabaco y empastes) y se ha globalizado de una forma rara, porque realmente todo el trabajo se ejecuta en países pobres y no parece que sea tan difícil montar una estructura para eso, diescuelas de diseño hay a patadas y la organización logística se puede ir afinando con el tiempo. Sospecho que vendrán enormes cambios en ese sector en general y lo suyo es que lo vayan conquistando los mismos asiáticos que hacen la ropa en sus talleres.


----------



## ATDTn (15 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A ver si al final la estrategia española de tanta renovable y apartarse del gas natural cuanto antes va a ser la acertada. Ante la escasez del gas natural y la evidencia de que España no tiene y lo debe comprar lo mejor es quitarte la dependencia de eso lo antes posible. Que se peleen otros por el (poco) gas que haya.



Claro que es la acertada. Sobro todo porque somos de los pocos países que puede/podría.
Los chorizos del PPSOE pusieron una sobrecapacidad de gas que no se va a usar nunca.
Algunas instalaciones no se llegan a poner en marcha en todo el año, pero ahí están cobrando.

Ahora que la solar es barata se podría aumentar. Y mientras se buscan sistemas de respaldo habrá que seguir con el gas.
No debimos dejar las nucleares. Ahora ya es tarde.


Sí, es verdad,entre otras chapuzas y robos. Día a día. Año a año. Luego se les llena la boca con España y los españoles,
pero se venden barato.









Ciclos combinados en España o cómo desperdiciar 13.100 millones- El Periódico de la Energía


Para entender el problema energético en España sería necesaria una enciclopedia, pero una de las consecuencias de una pésima planificación de los gobiernos de PP y PSOE en el pasado…




elperiodicodelaenergia.com






Esto, que parece que no va con el tema de la guerra, es la guerra. Las causas.


Follow the money.


----------



## raptors (15 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Dios te salve Amerika!! vas de culo y en caída libre.



*Pobre anciano...!!* ya dejenlo... que vaya tranquilo a alimentar aves...


----------



## Iskra (15 Abr 2022)

¿Uno? Será el enésimo. Además, lo llevan por el libro (otánico).
Lo sabemos todos como también sabemos que pase lo que pase o bien será atribuido al mismo Putin (se encarga él personalmente de todo) o silenciado (según convenga).
Mi última reflexión es ¿A quién, a estas alturas y con un mínimo de seriedad? le pueden interesar los montajes propagandísticos?









Rusia: El Ejército ucraniano prepara un ataque con misil Tochka-U contra civiles en una estación ferroviaria para acusar a las fuerzas rusas


Moscú cuenta con pruebas que apuntan a que el régimen ucraniano prepara nuevos crímenes, señala un portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso.




actualidad.rt.com





El Gobierno ucraniano está preparando una nueva "*provocación monstruosa*" para acusar a los militares rusos de crímenes de guerra en forma de asesinato masivo de civiles, ha declarado el jefe del Centro Nacional ruso de Gestión de la Defensa, el general coronel Mijaíl Mizíntsev.

"Con este fin, un grupo de la 19.ª Brigada de Misiles de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas lanzará pronto un ataque con el sistema* Tochka-U* contra una multitud de *refugiados* en la estación de trenes de Lozovaya", dijo el militar, en referencia a una ciudad de la región de Járkov, en el este de Ucrania.

Para hacer creer que el ataque proviene del territorio controlado por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y formaciones de la República Popular de Donetsk, el misil será lanzado desde la zona de la localidad de *Staromijáilovka*, ubicada en la región de Donetsk, precisó el portavoz.

"Este tipo de acciones y de provocaciones de las autoridades ucranianas demuestran, una vez más, su *actitud inhumana* hacia la vida de los civiles ucranianos y su desprecio absoluto por todas las *normas de la moral* y del derecho humanitario internacional", subrayó Mizíntsev.

El representante indicó que los misiles tácticos Tochka-U no se encuentran en servicio de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia y que el ataque será semejante al de la *tragedia* de la estación ferroviaria de *Kramatorsk*, ocurrida el pasado 8 de abril, que dejó 50 civiles muertos y decenas de heridos.

"En este contexto, advertimos a los países del llamado '*Occidente civilizado*' liderado por Estados Unidos de que la Federación Rusa tiene una base de pruebas operativas sobre nuevos crimenes horrendos preparados por el régimen de Kiev", acentuó el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa.

=====================
Y además, otra vez con Tochka. Y lo peor de todo es que será verdad. Volverán a hacerlo y a "colarlo"


----------



## ATDTn (15 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Estáis en un foro público donde la gente puede expresar opiniones a favor de la intervención rusa sin ningún problema...
> Tú puedes ir a la Plaza mayor con tu bandera rusa, no hay nada penado en hacer eso, algo que en otros países no ocurre, donde SI ESTÁ PENADO difundir informaciones, vamos a ser serios
> 
> Ojo, yo no estoy defendiendo esta charocracia donde vivimos, pero me parece que no hay ni punto de comparación con un país donde se piensa que está bien (desde el estado) limitar la información que tienen sus ciudadanos.
> ...



Pregunta a Aynrandiano si es buena idea ir con banderas por ahí.
Como por ejemplo con la bandera de España. La de Rusia, qué más da. La de Jack Daniels la pueden confundir con la del ISIS...
Mucho radical y mucho imbécil

Te vas a llevar una ostia, un ladrillazo, una puñalada.


¿Libertad?


----------



## magufone (15 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> La libertad nunca es un cuento, es la única manera que tenemos las personas de desarrollarnos...¿aceptarías pasar toda tu vida sin poder decidir nada por ti, viviendo como cuando tenías 5 años? no, verdad?
> No hay más preguntas....



Creo que no estamos hablando de lo mismo, señoria.
De verdad creemos que podemos elegir a partir de cierto nivel?
Ya que estamos con la guerra, nos dejan en España elegir libremente nuestros canales de información? (y no olvides que no todo el mundo puede o tiene recorrido para buscar información en la red) por que en mi casa en mi suscripción de fibra óptica me han quitado RT, y me han metido un canal de noticias ucraniano? Me han dejado escoger?

Lo de la libertad es algo muy complicado, me temo. Pero en Rusia hay gente abiertamente opuesta a la guerra, y conozco a mas de uno. No han ido la policía a hacerles ninguna visita cuando en sus redes sociales no lo ocultan. Aunque el ordenamiento jurídico alli es diferente al nuestro, hay cosas peores y otras no tanto.


----------



## Red Star (15 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Ukronazi haciendo CASH con los rusos. Visionado OBLIGADO.



Es *CASH SANO!*


----------



## coscorron (15 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Pobre anciano...!!* ya dejenlo... que vaya tranquilo a alimentar aves...



La pregunta es quien esta detrás de este tipo ...


----------



## Remequilox (15 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> es una guerra de escitas(rusia zona sur) contra sarmatas (ucrania)?



También puede interpretarse como una lucha entre Ucrania y Moscovia por el dominio sobre las Tartarias del Don y el Mar Negro


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (15 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pues esto es interesante. El mundo poco a poco va a descubrir que las marcas europeas y americanas no lo son todo. El textil es un sector curioso que hace pocas decadas ers totalmente local salvo el gran lujo (en las novelas de Maigret, de un vistazo sabía la nacionalidad del muerto por ropa, zapatos, tabaco y empastes) y se ha globalizado de una forma rara, porque realmente todo el trabajo se ejecuta en países pobres y no parece que sea tan difícil montar una estructura para eso, diescuelas de diseño hay a patadas y la organización logística se puede ir afinando con el tiempo. Sospecho que vendrán enormes cambios en ese sector en general y lo suyo es que lo vayan conquistando los mismos asiáticos que hacen la ropa en sus talleres.



En cualquier categoría basada en una elección emocional lo difícil no es fabricarlo ni el SCM, el arte está en venderlo. 
La moda asiática se fundamenta exactamente en lo mismo que la occidental. De hecho, es una simple adaptación cultural.
Y detrás, están los mismos.


----------



## Malevich (15 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> En realidad de la población mundial la inmensa mayoría no reconoce a ese engendro narcomafioso que vive no se sabe de qué y exporta crimen . Si pasamos por ese aro a saber lo que nos espera.
> Y es muy urgente una conferencia mundial porque estos se hacen las víctimas pero luego se niegan a reconocer a Abjasia y Osetia del Sur digan lo que digan sus poblaciones. Hay que hacer un esfuerzo serio de reconstrucción científica de fronteras de una vez. Está el mundo aún pagando las chapuzas del retrasado de Wilson y los malos encajes tras la IIGM. Hay que rehacer muchas fronteras en Oriente Medio y seguramente en más sitios. El Sáhara , Ucrania y todas las fronteras contestables (que son muchas, por desgracia el mundo es una mierda y países serios y decentes de verdad somos pocos , digamos los que desde 1815 mantenemos las fronteras ) deberían ir siendo revisadas
> En lugar de eso, la narcomora esa quiere echar más leña al fuego.
> 
> ...



Un congreso de Viena. Que se ofrezca el canciller austriaco, ya que fue a Moscú.


----------



## magufone (15 Abr 2022)

Ese esel tema, estan en guerra; gustará mas o menos, pero...


----------



## raptors (15 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Сada poco ataca a Siria, por lo menos una vez al mes…pero no se filtra mucho en los países del otanfato…los que seguimos el hilo de Siria sabemos bien del conflicto trabado que hay…



*Isarel es un hjo de put@.....!!*


----------



## Fauna iberica (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## kelden (15 Abr 2022)

Lo que no se es como todavía se pueden reunir ahí ....


----------



## Mitrofán (15 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Esto, por ejemplo, es una propuesta de fronteras para Oriente Medio que mejora sustancialmente la situación de minorías secuestradas y e lo posible resuelve bien la falla entre sunnitas y chiitas, aunque nunca a gusto de todos, claro, sobre todo porque unos ganan y para eso otros deben perder territorio.
> 
> Pues hasta en Europa hay que hacer algo de esto, y en África.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1026483



Fuente de la imagen: The War on Lebanon and the Battle for Oil - Global Research

Esta imagen (dibujada por un coronel militar retirado, Ralph Peters) se publicó originalmente en el sitio web de las Fuerzas Armadas Estadounidenses. Es una propuesta completamente ficticia y ni siquiera, por el momento, seria. Esta imagen es representativa de las situaciones geográficas y políticas en el "Medio Oriente", destacando la influencia externa del resto del mundo. La historia de esta región nos dice que las fronteras de los países fueron trazadas principalmente por poderes extranjeros, a veces coloniales: el propio Irak se creó con la unión de tres estados independientes y rivales, y los sunitas (en ese momento una minoría) fueron puestos a cargo. Esa formación cuestionable se refleja en las 'propuestas' aparentemente ridículas de este mapa, y la región ' El pasado y el presente confusos y violentos se pueden ver en los diversos cambios en las fronteras que son simplemente intentos de hacer felices a todas las partes (o al menos a la que se considera importante). El mapa fue presentado en una reunión de la OTAN y recibió animosidad, particularmente de los oficiales turcos presentes (http://www.todayszaman.com/tz-web/detaylar.do?load=detay&link=36919 ). Lo que es más importante,* el mapa expresa los ideales del Coronel con respecto al "Medio Oriente", es decir, que el mundo exterior aún debe estar a cargo de su configuración.*





__





Assignment 1. Curious maps of the Middle East






www.brown.edu


----------



## Nico (15 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Yo no he escrito en pasado "perdió", sino que hablo de perder (infinitivo), algo que está pasando. Aún no ha terminado, pero *de momento pierde Rusia.*




Personal afirmación la tuya sin duda.

Han fortalecido a Crimea.
Destrozaron la infraestructura militar de Ucrania
Desactivaron los bio-laboratorios
Desactivaron la construcción de armas atómicas ucranianas
Destrozaron la peligrosa "Brigada Azov"
Están consolidando el Donbass
Convierten el Mar de Azov en un mar "nacional" (estaba "internacionalizado")
Han evitado que Ucrania se integre a la Otan y norteamerican meta tropas y misiles a metros de la frontera rusa.
Le han sacado la careta al mafioso sistema financiero internacional.
_¿Que tienen pérdidas y daños?_. Claramente. Es una guerra y la están peleando muy delicadamente.

Pero no me queda claro tu concepto de "_por el momento pierde_". 

¿Podrías aclararlo un poco?


----------



## frangelico (15 Abr 2022)

Esto ya entra en lo criminal, cultura de la cancelación por pecados pasados. Cualquier día alguien investiga el pasado familiar de un político ucraniano cualquiera y salen fotos de su abuelo serrando a polacos en dos o lanzando judíos en Babi Yar y alguien pedirá su cancelación también. Esto es demencial.


----------



## arriondas (15 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Creo que no estamos hablando de lo mismo, señoria.
> De verdad creemos que podemos elegir a partir de cierto nivel?
> Ya que estamos con la guerra, nos dejan en España elegir libremente nuestros canales de información? (y no olvides que no todo el mundo puede o tiene recorrido para buscar información en la red) por que en mi casa en mi suscripción de fibra óptica me han quitado RT, y me han metido un canal de noticias ucraniano? Me han dejado escoger?
> 
> Lo de la libertad es algo muy complicado, me temo. Pero en Rusia hay gente abiertamente opuesta a la guerra, y conozco a mas de uno. No han ido la policía a hacerles ninguna visita cuando en sus redes sociales no lo ocultan. Aunque el ordenamiento jurídico alli es diferente al nuestro, hay cosas peores y otras no tanto.



La gente cree que puede decidir por si misma, pero no es así. Siempre existe un condicionamiento. Es lo que dices, a partir de cierto nivel no hay libertad TOTAL de elección. Esa "libertad" está dirigida, las opciones son limitadas. 

Y la censura NUNCA HA DEJADO DE EXISTIR, ya sea de forma más somera o más explícita. Que se lo pregunten a los dos profesores de psicología de la Universidad de Oviedo, y su libro criticando la teoría queer.


----------



## crocodile (15 Abr 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Rusia amenaza a EE UU y a sus aliados: o dejan de armar a Ucrania o las consecuencias serán "impredecibles"
> 
> 
> Rusia ha pedido a EE UU que deje de enviar armas a Ucrania o se enfrentará a "consecuencias impredecibles". Esta petición ha llegado a través de una nota...
> ...



Y vuelta la burra al trigo, MENOS AMENAZAR Y MAS ACTUAR.


----------



## frangelico (15 Abr 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> Fuente de la imagen: The War on Lebanon and the Battle for Oil - Global Research
> 
> Esta imagen (dibujada por un coronel militar retirado, Ralph Peters) se publicó originalmente en el sitio web de las Fuerzas Armadas Estadounidenses. Es una propuesta completamente ficticia y ni siquiera, por el momento, seria. Esta imagen es representativa de las situaciones geográficas y políticas en el "Medio Oriente", destacando la influencia externa del resto del mundo. La historia de esta región nos dice que las fronteras de los países fueron trazadas principalmente por poderes extranjeros, a veces coloniales: el propio Irak se creó con la unión de tres estados independientes y rivales, y los sunitas (en ese momento una minoría) fueron puestos a cargo. Esa formación cuestionable se refleja en las 'propuestas' aparentemente ridículas de este mapa, y la región ' El pasado y el presente confusos y violentos se pueden ver en los diversos cambios en las fronteras que son simplemente intentos de hacer felices a todas las partes (o al menos a la que se considera importante). El mapa fue presentado en una reunión de la OTAN y recibió animosidad, particularmente de los oficiales turcos presentes (http://www.todayszaman.com/tz-web/detaylar.do?load=detay&link=36919 ). Lo que es más importante,* el mapa expresa los ideales del Coronel con respecto al "Medio Oriente", es decir, que el mundo exterior aún debe estar a cargo de su configuración.*
> 
> ...



Me imagino la cara de los turcos en la reunión. Pero la idea no es nada mala, arabes con árabes, kurdos al fin libres, chiies agrupados.... El problema real es el petróleo. Cuando deje de valer dinero no es improbable que se recompongan las fronteras de un modo semejante a ese.


----------



## boyra (15 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> La pregunta es quien esta detrás de este tipo ...



Satanás sin duda.


----------



## coscorron (15 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A ver si al final la estrategia española de tanta renovable y apartarse del gas natural cuanto antes va a ser la acertada. Ante la escasez del gas natural y la evidencia de que España no tiene y lo debe comprar lo mejor es quitarte la dependencia de eso lo antes posible. Que se peleen otros por el (poco) gas que haya.



Claro y para quitarnos la dependencia del gas natural lo bueno es hacerte dependiente del GNL que es basicamente gas natural que se enfría primero para convertirlo en liquido y poder transportarlo y luego se calienta para que vuelva a ser gaseoso ... En el proceso de enfriado, transporte y calentamiento del gas implica añadir un 40 % al coste del gas y ese coste por cierto sube muchísimo ahora que hay sanciones y subiría mucho más si los europeos prescindieran del gas ruso ... Y quien ganaría con esa subida de precio ??? Pues que parecéis nuevos. Rusía se lo lleva crudo con la subida del precio y EEUU se lo esta llevando aún más crudo ...


----------



## quinciri (15 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> No es doble rasero. Y no se trata de mérito. Esto no es un juego escolar.
> 
> Y te aseguro que no soy precisamente fan de los yanquis.
> 
> ...



Creo que eras tu que no hace mucho decias que era solo cuestion de escoger bando, que la historia la escriben los vencedores sin tener en cuenta criterio morales, y demás lindezas de este estilo.

Ahora nos relatas tu "pertenencia" a occidente, y como si fuera algo totalmente al margen de tu `poder de decision (y de escoger bando, en su caso ... 

Y ahora nos cuentas que lo de Rusia de parece peor ¿Peor que qué y por qué ?

Francamente, ya te dije que el despistado parecias tú, y no los conforeros que tu calificabas de despistados.

Y ahora además te añado que también te veo bastante empanao, y con pocas ideas claras. Es decir , muy poco cualificado para ir detectando despistados con casi solemnidad pontifica, y por no decir que con excesiva soberbia.


----------



## Iskra (15 Abr 2022)

¿Se sabe algo de los hermanos Kononovich o hay que llamar a los ministerios que "hacen cosas chulas".?


Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.No sé bien poner el vídeo de la televisión oficial del régimen.
Dejo una "perlita":
Casi surrealista, pero no, es la realidad, embajador ucraniano acepta a los nazis de Azov. Y el periodista con mucho cuidado le pregunta si fue un error por parte de Nazinsky haber dejado hablar a un ucrinazi de Azov en el parlamento griego, el embajador que es otro igual, le dice que no entendió la pregunta, porque para él, Azov está ahora defendiendo..., pero es nazi, espeta el perodista, "a mi personalmente no me importa mucho de momento, que imagen tiene, porque son las gentes que están con sus armas en sus manos defendiendo su patria, defendiendo mi país, y si siguen haciéndolo, yo voy a respetar lo que están haciendo, lo que está haciendo esta gente"


----------



## Peineto (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Teuro (15 Abr 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Hasta estos mercenarios lo dicen



A ver, es un mercenario hecho prisionero. Dado el caso va a declarar cualquier cosa que le pongan delante de un papel.


----------



## juanmanuel (15 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ya ves, lo de Malvinas siempre me pareció absurdo. Increíble que Argentina perdiese esa guerra. Con unas putas islas que están al lado de la costa argentina y a miles de km de UK.



La dictadura militar argentina nunca tuvo la intencion de ganar la guerra. Decidio la invasion para conseguir una pequeña sobrevivencia o un traspaso de poder condicionado al siguiente gobierno, mas o menos como la dictadura brasileña que condiciono al primer gobierno "democratico", el de Tancredo Neves (que murio y no pudo asumir), completado por Sarney que no fue electo en forma directa, si no a traves de un voto indirecto.
Por eso nunca hubo una investigacion ni un castigo a los militares en Brasil, que mantienen su influencia hasta hoy (gobierno Bolsonaro).
La dictadura estaba en un proceso de descomposicion desde 1981.
Pero lo que decidio a los militares la invasion a malvinas fue la convocatoria a una huelga general y movilizacion el 30 de marzo, que fue masiva.
La convocatoria fue el 19 de marzo y los militares ordenaron la "operacion azul" (la invasion) el 26 de marzo.
Siempre fue una operacion interna, pero a la Tatcher le vino bien llevar la guerra hasta el final (tambien por razones internas), y termino como termino.
Nunca pudo terminar de otra manera. USA no hubiera permitido.
Las islas no tienen importancia en si, si no como puerta de ingreso a la Antartida.
Quien tenga bases en las Malvinas y las Georgias tiene un acceso directo a la peninsula antartica (claro que eso solo se ve si se piensa a largo plazo). Por eso el control siempre debe estar en poder de los anglosajones. Nunca lo van a soltar por las buenas.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (15 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Los argentinos pudieron haber ganado esa guerra con cierta facilidad. No es que lo diga yo, es que era la opinión de la mayoría de estados mayores militares de todo el mundo, incluidos el norteamericano y el español. Pero el cúmulo de errores que cometió la dirección política y militar argentina fue de tal calibre que debiera estar en el libro Guinness de records mundiales, en este caso a la incompetencia.
> 
> Los subs nucleares británicos hubieran podido hacer pasar a la Argentina unas dificultades económicas tremendas simplemente por el bloqueo del tráfico comercial marítimo, pero no ganar la guerra por si solos.



Me habéis hecho recordar una entrevista que hay en Youtube de un grupo de Mejicanos aficionados a los simuladores de vuelo a un un piloto de Mig-21 MF y Mig-23 ML Cubano sobre su experiencia con ambos aviones en la guerra de Angola. 

Lo bueno viene cuando soltó que cuando se declaró la guerra de las Malvinas su unidad estuvo haciendo planes por su cuenta para trasladarse a Argentina con sus Mig-23 ML y participar en la guerra apoyándoles, pero nunca recibieron la orden.


----------



## kelden (15 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La gente cree que puede decidir por si misma, pero no es así. Siempre existe un condicionamiento. Es lo que dices, a partir de cierto nivel no hay libertad TOTAL de elección. Esa "libertad" está dirigida, las opciones son limitadas.
> 
> *Y la censura NUNCA HA DEJADO DE EXISTIR*, ya sea de forma más somera o más explícita. *Que se lo pregunten a los dos profesores de psicología de la Universidad de Oviedo, y su libro criticando la teoría queer.*



Eso es legítimo. El equivalente sería que yo dejara de hablarte porque me caes mal y te pusiera a parir en mi periódico (sin mentir). Nadie puede obligarme a hablarte o a escribirte alabanzas.

El problema empieza cuando a esos tios los meten en el talego por escribir lo que escriben. Cosa que en España, ahora mismo y por esos temas, no pasa. Pasa por otros.


----------



## arriondas (15 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Eso es legítimo. El equivalente sería que yo dejara de hablarte porque me caes mal. Nadie puede obligarme a hablarte.
> 
> El problema empieza cuando a esos tios los meten en el talego por escribir lo que escriben. Cosa que en España, ahora mismo y por esos temas, no pasa. Pasa por otros.



Aquí ha habido gente muy critica con Putin. Famosos, que no se cortaban en sus shows. Y no les ha pasado nada.


----------



## kelden (15 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Aquí ha habido gente muy critica con Putin. Famosos, que no se cortaban en sus shows. Y no les ha pasado nada.



No estoy criticando a los rusos. No se como está la cosa allí, no he vivido allí, no puedo opinar. Me refería a la "cancelación" de los asturianos esos. Discrepar de alguien y dejar de hablarle, o de relacionarse con él, es legítimo. A nivel personal o social. A nivel legal, no, no se les puede perseguir legalmente. Los asturianos escriben una cosa, un montón de gente los critica .... dónde está el problema?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (15 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A ver, es un mercenario hecho prisionero. Dado el caso va a declarar cualquier cosa que le pongan delante de un papel.



Los mercenarios NO TIENEN DERECHOS.


----------



## Hal8995 (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## magufone (15 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No estoy criticando a los rusos. No se como está la cosa allí, no he vivido allí, no puedo opinar. Me refería a la "cancelación" de los asturianos esos. Discrepar de alguien y dejar de hablarle, o de relacionarse con él, es legítimo. A nivel personal o social. A nivel legal, no.



Aun asi, el "linchamiento" publico que últimamente hacen los medios con todo aquel que se sale del guión deberia ser punible: las consecuencias de esto nunca se mencionan ni nadie se responsabiliza. Hay gente que ha perdido su trabajo y cosas peores: no seamos ingenuos.
No te meten en el talego, pero te pueden joder bien tu sustento.


----------



## Teuro (15 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Lo divertido será a partir del 25, cuando Marine sea presidenta. Eso sí que será entretenido.



La verdad que la coalición occidental contra Rusia quedaría seriamente tocada si eso ocurriera. 

Una broma: Francia ya tiene una larga experiencia en rendirse en los conflictos a las primeras de cambio.


----------



## frangelico (15 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Me habéis hecho recordar una entrevista que hay en Youtube de un grupo de Mejicanos aficionados a los simuladores de vuelo a un un piloto de Mig-21 MF y Mig-23 ML Cubano sobre su experiencia con ambos aviones en la guerra de Angola.
> 
> Lo bueno viene cuando soltó que cuando se declaró la guerra de las Malvinas su unidad estuvo haciendo planes por su cuenta para trasladarse a Argentina con sus Mig-23 ML y participar en la guerra apoyándoles, pero nunca recibieron la orden.



Pues la Argentina de entonces,que estaba en buenas relaciones con la URSS, podría haber tenido MiG-23 y quizá la guerra habría sido otra. Con los Mirage y cinco Super Etendard no llegaba, pero el 23 o quizá el Su-24 podrían haber cambiado esa guerra, igual que el Phantom.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (15 Abr 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Creo que eras tu que no hace mucho decias que era solo cuestion de escoger bando, que la historia la escriben los vencedores sin tener en cuenta criterio morales, y demás lindezas de este estilo.
> 
> Ahora nos relatas tu "pertenencia" a occidente, y como si fuera algo totalmente al margen de tu `poder de decision (y de escoger bando, en su caso ...
> 
> ...



Disculpa pero no sé a que te refieres. Seguramente alguna tontería que he escrito. Pero no sé cuál ahora mismo. 

Y perdona la descortesía al no entrar en cuestiones personales, pero es que no tengo ninguna opinión formada sobre ti.

Ahora ya sé que el conforero quinciri piensa que soy un empanado y un soberbio. Espero recordarlo la próxima vez, pero claro, tampoco lo puedo garantizar.


----------



## kelden (15 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Aun asi, el "linchamiento" publico que últimamente hacen los medios con todo aquel que se sale del guión deberia ser punible: las consecuencias de esto nunca se mencionan ni nadie se responsabiliza. Hay gente que ha perdido su trabajo y cosas peores: no seamos ingenuos.
> No te meten en el talego, pero te pueden joder bien tu sustento.



Bueno .... donde yo trabajo no es que tengamos prohibido, pero evitamos hablar de política con los clientes por ejemplo. Hay que aprender desde muy pequeño que no se puede decir lo que te sale de los cojones donde te sale de los cojones. Te ahorras muchos problemas a lo largo de la vida. Básicamente es una consecuencia directa de vivir en comunidad y en una paz relativa.


----------



## Mitrofán (15 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Me imagino la cara de los turcos en la reunión. Pero* la idea no es nada mala, arabes con árabes, kurdos al fin libres, chiies agrupados*.... El problema real es el petróleo. Cuando deje de valer dinero no es improbable que se recompensan las fronteras de un modo semejante a ese.



ése era el espíritu del retrasado de wilson cuando dibujó el mapa chapucero de la europa de entreguerras y ya sabemos cómo acabó aquello. 

el mapa del coronel retirado ralph peters no agota ni remotamente la diversidad de oriente medio, simplemente la simplifica de otra manera y sobre todo DESDE FUERA.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (15 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ya ves, lo de Malvinas siempre me pareció absurdo. Increíble que Argentina perdiese esa guerra. Con unas putas islas que están al lado de la costa argentina y a miles de km de UK.



Fué una pena pero es que no estaban preparados, la dictadura fascista de Videla se pensaba que solo con la bandera y patriotismo barato iban a ganar la guerra. 

Tenían problemas económicos graves y para taparlos se metieron en una guerra sin estar preparados, esa guerra si la empiezan 3-4 años después seguramente el resultado hubiera sido distinto. Debieron haber comprado en ese tiempo más aviones de Israel o Francia, misiles Exocet y antiradar, bombas frenadas, y a ser posible mejores misiles aire-aire que el Rafael Shafir 2 o el Matra R-550 Magic.

Quede claro que no estoy criticando a los militares que combatieron, que desmostraron muchos cojones y dieron muchas sorpresas a la perfida Albión sino a sus superiores.


----------



## Peineto (15 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> La pregunta es quien esta detrás de este tipo ...



Jo, pues la ciénaga, es decir toda la chusma hipermillonaria e hiper podrida de todo, bueno y malo, dueños por ende del país sin nombre donde la población tiene mucho circo y poco pan y menos vivienda asequible, sanidad y resto de cosas básicas.
Ego te absolvo, pero poco.Ve en paz.


----------



## magufone (15 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Bueno .... donde yo trabajo no es que tengamos prohibido, pero evitamos hablar de política con los clientes por ejemplo. Hay que aprender desde muy pequeño que no se puede decir lo que te sale de los cojones donde te sale de los cojones. Te ahorras muchos problemas a lo largo de la vida. Básicamente es una consecuencia directa de vivir en comunidad y en una paz relativa.



Si, esa es otra de nuestras miserias actuales: la gente confunde libertad con otras cosas


----------



## frangelico (15 Abr 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> ése era el espíritu del retrasado de wilson cuando dibujó el mapa chapucero de la europa de entreguerras y ya sabemos cómo acabó aquello.
> 
> el mapa del coronel retirado ralph peters no agota ni remotamente la diversidad de oriente medio, simplemente la simplifica de otra manera y sobre todo DESDE FUERA.



Ya. Es difícil pero no podemos seguir fabricando estados que otras partes legítimamente repudian. Hay que buscar soluciones. Y Turquía es claramente un enorme problema que debe ser abordado y despiezado.

Quizá haya que abordarlo más científicamente. Wilson era un veleta que, según entraba una delegación y le pedía algo, hacía una u otra cosa sin pensar mucho. Italia tiene Bolzano por eso, Orlando empezó pidiendo el Dodecaneso y toda la costa dálmata y salió con el secuestro de varios cientos de miles de señores que hablan alemán y no pintan nada en Italia.


----------



## Teuro (15 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Absolutamente. Ladran los lobbies de la nuclear y el gas, pero es lo que hay. Un mundo sin dependencia de hidrocarburos, cuando se logre, será un mundo en el que convergerán con rapidez las rentas de los países porque desaparecerá el elemento supremo de chantaje.



Hay además otra ventaja o problema según se mire con las renovables: Que su generación es distribuida a lo largo de toda la superficie planetaria y eso es un problema para la concentración industrial. El obligar a distribuir las industrias por todo el mundo allá donde haya cierta generación renovable hace más justa la industrialización y va a poner muy contenta a Greta.


----------



## MiguelLacano (15 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Personal afirmación la tuya sin duda.
> 
> Han fortalecido a Crimea.
> Destrozaron la infraestructura militar de Ucrania
> ...




Ucrania sigue funcionando tras 50 días de guerra.

Los plutócratas y jefecillos Europedos se permiten pasearse por Kiev abrazando al cocainómano

Los edificios de la administración ucros siguen en pie y rulando 

Las bajas rusas no paran de subir, sin ganancias territoriales tangibles


Les han hundido el buque insignia!!!!


Los ucros no paran de recibir armas y apoyo económico 


Mariupol sigue con nazis enquistados


Rusia no tiene dominio del aire. Sus golpes son a base de misiles.


El mar de Azov no compensa los miles de muertos y está barbaridad económica, que a los rusos también les afecta y más que les va a afectar.

Han retrocedido en amplios territorios (donde perdieron la vida soldados de gran valor) y Kiev es ahora una ciudad sin amenaza directa ninguna.

...


Pregúntese... si a EEUU le pasase algo así, cual sería su impresión


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (15 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Argentina sin submarinos nucleares tenía perdida la guerra antes de empezarla.



Con tres submarinos nucleares pérfidos rondando las Malvinas no tenían nada que hacer, lo que nunca entendí es porqué el HMS Splendid no atacó al 25 de Mayo porque creo que llegó a tener contacto visual... por lo visto desde Londres le dijeron que nones al capitán por alguna razón.

Argentina tampoco tenía la capacidad de los piratas para la propaganda y la desinformación, lo de ocultar tantos años el ataque al Invincible sólo lo puede hacer el Imperio de las Mentiras.

Ataque al HMS Invincible - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Teuro (15 Abr 2022)

Lo que más amenaza la estabilidad de Europa es que un país invada a otro. De todas formas la amenaza de desplegar armamento nuclear carece de sentido puesto que lo van a desplegar independientemente de si Suecia o Finlandia entra en la OTAN.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (15 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Igual es marear la perdíz... pero respecto el tu-95 y variantes, ¿frente a los tu-160 y tu-22 cómo se consideraría?
> 
> Yo en general veo al grande al tu-160, el tu-22 como el "hermano menor", pero al tu-95 no se si se le podría llamar el hermano viejo y lento del tu-160 o el "padre" de estos dos... Sé que tienen versiones de vigilancia, y de otras cosas, pero no sé si aún tendrían.
> 
> Si que estuvo en siria, pero no se si tendría sentido que lo operasen para mariupol y etc, la lentitud imagino que lo impide para el escenario ucraniano.



Los 3 son aviones muy distintos, el Tu-160 puramente estratégico, el Tu-95 es otro bombardero estratégico, pero es un turbohélice y parece el más antiguo de los tres. Esos 2 son parte de la triada nuclear Rusa y son puramente lanzadores de misiles de crucero con carga nuclear Kh-102 que tienen un alcance de unos 4.500 Kms. Pueden usarse para realizar bombardeos convencionales pero no es lo normal, para eso, si se necesita ya esta el Tu-22M3.

El Tu-22M3 es un bombardero medio, con capacidad estratégica si usa su sonda de repostaje. Sus misiones principales siempre han sido acabar con la flota enemiga mediante sus misiles Kh-22 ahora Kh-32 y Kinzhal más aparte batir objetivos estrátegicos del enemigo en Europa con esos misiles pero con carga nuclear.


----------



## Azrael_II (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Teuro (15 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pues esto es interesante. El mundo poco a poco va a descubrir que las marcas europeas y americanas no lo son todo. El textil es un sector curioso que hace pocas decadas ers totalmente local salvo el gran lujo (en las novelas de Maigret, de un vistazo sabía la nacionalidad del muerto por ropa, zapatos, tabaco y empastes) y se ha globalizado de una forma rara, porque realmente todo el trabajo se ejecuta en países pobres y no parece que sea tan difícil montar una estructura para eso, diescuelas de diseño hay a patadas y la organización logística se puede ir afinando con el tiempo. Sospecho que vendrán enormes cambios en ese sector en general y lo suyo es que lo vayan conquistando los mismos asiáticos que hacen la ropa en sus talleres.



El secreto de Zara fue el hacer de la moda un proceso industrial, en el sentido de traspasar de forma eficiente, rápida y sobre todo asequible las tendencias de pasarela en unas semanas a las tiendas físicas.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (15 Abr 2022)

El crucero ruso Moskva pasará a la historia. Se estudiará y escribirá sobre el hundimiento, tanto como un solo evento como, probablemente, como un momento clave en la guerra.

La niebla de la guerra sigue oscureciendo el evento, y las operaciones de información lo están nublando aún más. Pero podemos volver a ver la imagen de la inteligencia de código abierto (OSINT). En particular, los movimientos de la nave y dónde estaba cuando sucedió.

El análisis de las imágenes de radar por satélite del norte del Mar Negro el 13 de abril parece señalar el barco afectado. Se ven otros buques presentes. La ubicación del evento ahora se puede dar, por primera vez, a las coordenadas.

Se ve un barco que coincide con el tamaño y la situación de Moskva a 45°10'43.39′′N, 30°55’30.54′′E. Esta posición está al este de la Isla de la Serpiente, a 80 millas náuticas de Odesa y a 50 millas náuticas de la costa ucraniana. El satélite pasó a las 18:52 hora local. Basándonos en el análisis de varias personas, estamos seguros de que esto muestra las últimas horas de Moskva.

Según los informes, el barco fue alcanzado por dos misiles ucranianos. Esto ha sido disputado u omitido en fuentes rusas, pero ha sido confirmado por una fuente del Pentágono, *dice la Agencia de Noticias AFP*. Si se utilizó un misil antibuque ucraniano Neptuno (y lo tratamos como no confirmado en este momento), entonces la ubicación está dentro del alcance. Moskva ha estado activa desde el inicio de la invasión y esta ubicación coincide con los patrones *que observamos anteriormente*.




El misil antibuque ucraniano Neptuno se está probando en 2020. Foto: Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania

Debido a la naturaleza de las imágenes de radar por satélite de baja resolución, no podemos estar seguros de la identificación. Pero coincide y, tras las segundas opiniones, ahora tenemos confianza en que esto es todo.
La ubicación también está muy cerca de donde *se *avistó* el barco *el 12 de abril en imágenes de satélite.

*Es hora*
La pérdida del buque insignia de la Flota del Mar Negro (BSF), Moskva, es un duro golpe para la Armada rusa. Y un golpe de propaganda masivo para los ucranianos que no podrían haber deseado un objetivo más simbólico.

Moskva era una plataforma anticuada. Sus capacidades ofensivas, con misiles P-1000 Vulkan, seguían siendo formidables. Y sigue siendo relevante el S-300F. Sin embargo, había recibido pocas actualizaciones para mantenerlo actualizado. Es probable que su conocimiento de la situación y sus capacidades defensivas estuvieran anticuadas. Esto pone de relieve los desafíos a los que se ha enfrentado la Armada rusa durante los últimos 30 años. Hay un desajuste entre la situación financiera de Rusia y sus activos navales. Esto ha llevado a una mayor dependencia de las plataformas heredadas.

En el colapso de la Unión Soviética, Rusia heredó una Marina a escala de superpotencias. No uno sin deficiencias, sino ciertamente uno con alcance global y algunas capacidades poderosas. A medida que las realidades económicas de la década de 1990 golpearon esta vasta armada se redujo. Naturalmente, las plataformas más antiguas fueron las primeras en irse, dejando un núcleo más delgado pero en general más moderno.

En ese momento, los cruceros de la clase Slava se encontraban entre los más impresionantes. Junto con los cruceros de batalla de la clase Kirov y el portaaviones único, se convirtieron en barcos capitoles de facto de la nueva armada rusa. Pero desde entonces la inversión y el progreso han sido lentos. Rusia ha mostrado planes para grandes destructores o cruceros modernos, pero no ha podido permitirse el lujo de construir ninguno.

Se han construido algunos buques de guerra modernos, pero todos son mucho más pequeños. Y así tenemos la Flota del Mar Negro de la Invasión de Ucrania, centrada en el envejecido Moskva. Con las unidades más pequeñas siendo en realidad más modernas. Tanto conceptual como tecnológicamente.

Es difícil predecir a dónde irá el aspecto naval de la guerra a partir de ahora. Rusia todavía tiene una ventaja numérica y tecnológica en el norte del Mar Negro, pero Ucrania parece tener un medio para defenderse. Rusia todavía tiene el control de la marina mercante, pero puede haber perdido el control total del mar.

*Actualización - Movimientos De La Armada Rusa En El Mar Negro El 15 De Abril*
Desde el hundimiento, la reacción de Rusia ha sido objeto de especulación. Alrededor de las 18:30 hora local del 15 de abril, un satélite de radar cubrió Crimea. Dos formaciones de buques de guerra de la Armada Rusa, que probablemente incluyen buques de desembarco, se ven flotando hacia el noroeste. Su dirección sugiere que están navegando hacia la costa ucraniana.




Nuevas imágenes de satélite muestran un aumento de la actividad naval rusa el 15 de abril de 2022

También hay un aumento de la actividad cerca de la base naval de Sebastopol. Esto se redujo posteriormente, lo que implica que los buques habían abandonado Sebastopol. Es posible que se esté llevando a cabo una nueva operación.










Satellite Image Pinpoints Russian Cruiser Moskva As She Burned - Naval News


Analysis of radar satellite imagery has revealed the location of the Moskva soon after she was reportedly hit by 2 missiles. The Russian Navy cruiser was the flagship of the Black Sea Fleet and is a symbolic as well as naval loss for Russia.




www.navalnews.com


----------



## frangelico (15 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Con tres submarinos nucleares pérfidos rondando las Malvinas no tenían nada que hacer, lo que nunca entendí es porqué el HMS Splendid no atacó al 25 de Mayo porque creo que llegó a tener contacto visual... por lo visto desde Londres le dijeron que nones al capitán por alguna razón.
> 
> Argentina tampoco tenía la capacidad de los piratas para la propaganda y la desinformación, lo de ocultar tantos años el ataque al Invincible sólo lo puede hacer el Imperio de las Mentiras.
> 
> Ataque al HMS Invincible - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Hasta hubo una teoría de la conspiración que sostenía que el Invincible fue hundido y cambiando nombres con los otros dos lo ocultaron los ingleses.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (15 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1026552
> Ver archivo adjunto 1026552



El nuevo Moisés bíblico...

Ainss...que vergüenza ajena... 

Que vengan la invasión alien ya!


----------



## magufone (15 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1026552
> Ver archivo adjunto 1026552



What is this fucking shit?????
La propaganda va a morir de "exito"


----------



## Teuro (15 Abr 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> Claro que es la acertada. Sobro todo porque somos de los pocos países que puede/podría.
> Los chorizos del PPSOE pusieron una sobrecapacidad de gas que no se va a usar nunca.
> Algunas instalaciones no se llegan a poner en marcha en todo el año, pero ahí están cobrando.
> 
> ...



La fuente de energía más eficiente y ecológica que hay es la hidráulica, pero claro, es una "suerte" que solo tienen unos pocos países como Noruega, Suiza, Egipto ... . España debería seguir desarrollando la solar y eólica e intentar, en la medida de lo posible, recuperar hidráulica en los momentos de exceso de producción de solar o eólica mediante un sistema de pantanos altos/bajos de manera que tengamos "garantizada" una cuota renovable relevante.


----------



## frangelico (15 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> El nuevo Moisés bíblico...
> 
> Ainss...que vergüenza ajena...
> 
> Que vengan la invasión alien ya!



En el país ya escribe cualquiera. No me sonaba ese señor con pinta de charo menopáusica, tiene un aire almodovariano.


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1026552
> Ver archivo adjunto 1026552



No sé Rick... lo de Moisés no lo acabo de ver.


----------



## Nico (15 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Pregúntese... si a EEUU le pasase algo así, cual sería su impresión



¿ Al terminar la guerra o cuando recién empieza ?  

Algo me dice que eres profundamente anti-ruso (tienes todo tu derecho aclaro), pero tratas de simular molestia como modo de realizar las críticas de modo encuebierto.


----------



## Teuro (15 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Claro y para quitarnos la dependencia del gas natural lo bueno es hacerte dependiente del GNL que es basicamente gas natural que se enfría primero para convertirlo en liquido y poder transportarlo y luego se calienta para que vuelva a ser gaseoso ... En el proceso de enfriado, transporte y calentamiento del gas implica añadir un 40 % al coste del gas y ese coste por cierto sube muchísimo ahora que hay sanciones y subiría mucho más si los europeos prescindieran del gas ruso ... Y quien ganaría con esa subida de precio ??? Pues que parecéis nuevos. Rusía se lo lleva crudo con la subida del precio y EEUU se lo esta llevando aún más crudo ...



Creo que se puede afirmar con seguridad de que no tenemos dependencia energética con nadie. Nos puede cortar Argelia el gas que mientras haya en el mundo alguien dispuesto a vendernoslo aquí no hay peligro de paralizar la industria. Alemania no puede decir lo mismo ni la inmensa mayoría de países europeos.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (15 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Hasta hubo una teoría de la conspiración que sostenía que el Invincible fue hundido y cambiando nombres con los otros dos lo ocultaron los ingleses.



Yo no me lo creía hasta que lo leí en un foro militar argentino con tal cantidad de detalles que era imposible que fuera una invención.

El Invincible llegó a su base con varios meses de retraso y recién pintado que es uno de los indicios que apuntan a que lo estuvieron reparando, quizas en la isla Ascensión.


----------



## Satori (15 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Me habéis hecho recordar una entrevista que hay en Youtube de un grupo de Mejicanos aficionados a los simuladores de vuelo a un un piloto de Mig-21 MF y Mig-23 ML Cubano sobre su experiencia con ambos aviones en la guerra de Angola.
> 
> Lo bueno viene cuando soltó que cuando se declaró la guerra de las Malvinas su unidad estuvo haciendo planes por su cuenta para trasladarse a Argentina con sus Mig-23 ML y participar en la guerra apoyándoles, pero nunca recibieron la orden.



Puede ser, dicen que la política y la guerra hacen extraños compañeros de cama, pero a ver: cubanos de un régimen comunista apoyando a una Argentina regida por una Junta Militar semifascista , puff. Lo veo difícil.


----------



## Pinovski (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Don Luriio (15 Abr 2022)

¡ZELEEENSKI!


----------



## Billy Ray (15 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Hombre, tanto como al lado de la costa argentina no estaban, de hecho los aviones de guerra que despegaban desde el continente llegaban a las islas en el límite de su radio de acción y tenían muy poco tiempo de permanencia sobre las islas.
> 
> Si los argentinos hubiesen ampliado el aeropuerto de las islas (algo que hicieron los ingleses de manera rápida y efectiva con elementos prefabricados de aluminio, llegando a operar Phantoms, que necesitaban mucha más pista que los Mirage y A-4 argentinos), y unos pocos misiles antibuques más, otro gallo hubiese cantado.



Perdón por el off-topic, pero todo esto que se dice, y se dijo en hilos del subforo de historia, no hubiera sido posible de ninguna manera con la presencia de los submarinos británicos y la información que recibian de la OTAN. ¿Como abasteces las islas, y mucho menos, construyes nada en ellas?. Cualquier unidad argentina estaba desabastecida por mar, quedaba aislada. La zona de exclusión la pudieron declarar gracias a los submarinos y ninguna unidad naval argentina se atrevió a acercarse.


----------



## magufone (15 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Yo no me lo creía hasta que lo leí en un foro militar argentino con tal cantidad de detalles que era imposible que fuera una invención.
> 
> El Invincible llegó a su base con varios meses de retraso y recién pintado que es uno de los indicios que apuntan a que lo estuvieron reparando, quizas en la isla Ascensión.



Esto es muy interesante, tienes el enlace?


----------



## Teuro (15 Abr 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Los mercenarios NO TIENEN DERECHOS.



No sea tan radical, todos los humanos tienen derechos, ya sabe, a juicio justo, no discriminación, integridad personal, etc. "En teoría" no tienen derecho a impregnarlo de brea, emplumarlo y pasearlo por las calles de Moscú. Supongo que tampoco le habrán "drogado" o "torturado" para que declare eso, sino más bien será un pacto con la fiscalía, bueno, se que estoy pecando de ingenuo al pensar que Rusia sigue un proceso legal ajustado a derecho.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (15 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Creo que se puede afirmar con seguridad de que no tenemos dependencia energética con nadie. Nos puede cortar Argelia el gas que mientras haya en el mundo alguien dispuesto a vendernoslo aquí no hay peligro de paralizar la industria. Alemania no puede decir lo mismo ni la inmensa mayoría de países europeos.



Hola, su picolero de guardia le informa:

No, lo siento, España no vive en JAUJA, ya me gustaría a mi, hasta entonces tendrá que cumplir las LEYES DE LA TERMODINÁMICA como todos.


----------



## Alvin Red (15 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> ...
> ...
> Pregúntese... si a EEUU le pasase algo así, cual sería su impresión



Afganistán y Biden lo resumen actualmente


----------



## Satori (15 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El secreto de Zara fue el hacer de la moda un proceso industrial, en el sentido de traspasar de forma eficiente, rápida y sobre todo asequible las tendencias de pasarela en unas semanas a las tiendas físicas.








El imperio del algodón – Sven Beckert « La Página Definitiva







www.lapaginadefinitiva.com


----------



## Azrael_II (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## frangelico (15 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Yo no me lo creía hasta que lo leí en un foro militar argentino con tal cantidad de detalles que era imposible que fuera una invención.
> 
> El Invincible llegó a su base con varios meses de retraso y recién pintado que es uno de los indicios que apuntan a que lo estuvieron reparando, quizas en la isla Ascensión.



O en USA


----------



## Sir Torpedo (15 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No sea tan radical, todos los humanos tienen derechos, ya sabe, a juicio justo, no discriminación, integridad personal, etc. "En teoría" no tienen derecho a impregnarlo de brea, emplumarlo y pasearlo por las calles de Moscú. Supongo que tampoco le habrán "drogado" o "torturado" para que declare eso, sino más bien será un pacto con la fiscalía, bueno, se que estoy pecando de ingenuo al pensar que Rusia sigue un proceso legal ajustado a derecho.



NO, perdone , los acuerdos de Ginebra para derechos de guerra lo dejan BIEN CLARO, los mercenarios son delincuentes y matan por dinero.

Los ejércitos que cojan como prisioneros a un mercenario es libre de hacer lo creo conveniente ya que NO DISPONEN DE DERECHOS.


----------



## El-Mano (15 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Me habéis hecho recordar una entrevista que hay en Youtube de un grupo de Mejicanos aficionados a los simuladores de vuelo a un un piloto de Mig-21 MF y Mig-23 ML Cubano sobre su experiencia con ambos aviones en la guerra de Angola.
> 
> Lo bueno viene cuando soltó que cuando se declaró la guerra de las Malvinas su unidad estuvo haciendo planes por su cuenta para trasladarse a Argentina con sus Mig-23 ML y participar en la guerra apoyándoles, pero nunca recibieron la orden.



Creo que precisamente el podcast "casus belli" hizo una ucronia sobre este tema, aún lo tengo pendiente de escuchar. No sé si se basaría/inspiraría en esa entrevista o en una simple paja mental, a ver si me pongo al día, que tengo una cola de podcast...


----------



## frangelico (15 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Puede ser, dicen que la política y la guerra hacen extraños compañeros de cama, pero a ver: cubanos de un régimen comunista apoyando a una Argentina regida por una Junta Militar semifascista , puff. Lo veo difícil.



Bueno. Argentina entonces exportaba cereal a la URSS, que era deficitaria.


----------



## alfonbass (15 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Puedes leer tu aquí RT o Sputnik News?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No te equivoques, en ningún momento dije que los españoles seamos "mejores que los rusos", ni por un pelo he afirmado eso.
A ver, cómo te lo explico...
Yo en España, entre las que me incluyo, he escuchado voces en contra de censurar RT, creo que la decisión es mala no, malísima, pero eso no quita lo otro, es decir, Rusia es un país que basa prácticamente todo en el estado, de hecho, es muy complicado que surja una oposición a Putin real, y lo sabes

Cosas como lo de Navalny serían impensables en España, y eso, que vuelvo a repetir, no es en absoluto un oasis de libertad, precisamente

Ahora, si se trata de comparar, yo creo que no admite discusión la frase, Rusia es un estado más totalitario que la UE, te pongas como te pongas, no creo que haya discusión en ese sentido. Sobre todo de aquellos que afirmáis que el estado debe controlar todo, pues si, en Rusia ocurre y aquí menos, ¿no es esa una de vuestras quejas?

La cuestión no es subjetiva, es demostrable, si un hecho exactamente igual, con un tío, muy tranquilo, sin liarla NADA en ambos casos exhibe una pancarta en contra de la guerra en plena Plaza Roja o un tío, igualmente sereno, exhibe otra en contra del Rey en la Plaza del Sol en Madrid, qué pasaría?
Esa respuesta, aunque no lo reconozcáis, la tenéis clara todos


----------



## fulcrum29smt (15 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Lo sé perfectamente.
> Pero eso me daba la opción de responder a este mensaje con un...
> Felicidades por los 50 años dle TU22M.
> 
> ...



Hombre, entiendo que algunas armas te parezcan wunderwaffen, pero hay que reconocer que los Rusos a su manera, plantean soluciones nuevas en su armamento, distintas a las Occidentales, y a veces sorprenden.

El armamento Soviético/Ruso ni es una mierda ni es una wunderwaffen, y lo mismo es aplicable para el armamento Occidental.

Ni unos ni otros son gilipollas, cada uno con sus medios disponibles intenta alcanzar el máximo.

Con respecto a lo de las maquetas decirte que en los 90 e incluso los 2000 te doy toda la razón, Rusia no tenía dinero y sus fabricantes presentaban proyectos que después el Ministerio de Defensa no se podía permitir. 

Pero esa situación cambió a partir de 2008 y las pruebas fehacientes las tienes en la renovación de la Marina con sus submarinos Yasen, Borei, 636,3 Improved Kilo, las fragatas y corbetas modernas que están produciendo, la renovación de la Fuerza Aérea con Su-35S, Su-30SM, Mig-31BM, armas como los misiles Kinzhal, Kalibr, Iskander, baterías antiaereas S-400, S-300V4, Pantsir, Tor, etc...


----------



## Honkler (15 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1026552
> Ver archivo adjunto 1026552



Me acabo de poner colorado de la vergüenza ajena


----------



## Pinovski (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (15 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Creo que precisamente el podcast "casus belli" hizo una ucronia sobre este tema, aún lo tengo pendiente de escuchar. No sé si se basaría/inspiraría en esa entrevista o en una simple paja mental, a ver si me pongo al día, que tengo una cola de podcast...



Por si os interesa a alguno.


----------



## Mitrofán (15 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ya. Es difícil pero no podemos seguir fabricando estados que otras partes legítimamente repudian. Hay que buscar soluciones. Y Turquía es claramente un enorme problema que debe ser abordado y despiezado.
> 
> Quizá haya que abordarlo más científicamente. Wilson era un veleta que según entraba una delegación y le pedía algo, hacia una u otra cosa sin pensar mucho. Italia tiene Bolzano por eso, Orlando empezó pidiendo el Dodecaneso y toda la costa dálmata y salió con el secuestro de varios cientos de miles de señores que hablan alemán y no pintan nada en Italia.



sobre el enorme problema de turquía. la *situación problemática en el egeo* tarde o temprano se solucionará pacíficamente porque si no ya sabemos quién perderá hasta la camisa.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (15 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Esto es muy interesante, tienes el enlace?



No, lo leí hace 11 o 12 años...en Youtube hay varios vídeos que hablan del ataque


----------



## Satori (15 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Creo que se puede afirmar con seguridad de que no tenemos dependencia energética con nadie. Nos puede cortar Argelia el gas que mientras haya en el mundo alguien dispuesto a vendernoslo aquí no hay peligro de paralizar la industria. Alemania no puede decir lo mismo ni la inmensa mayoría de países europeos.



No teniendo fuentes de energía propias, excepto algo de hidráulica, FV y eólica, dependemos completamente del exterior. Y si de repente no podemos optar a dos de los mayores exportadores como son Rusia y Argelia, eso reduce considerablemente nuestras opciones y poder de negociación de compra. 

Y aparte el "pequeño detalle" de pagar los hidrocarburos mucho más caros en un momento de repunte serio de la inflación. Esto huele a estanflación y crisis que va a superar a la de los 70, cuando aún no habíamos salido de las anteriores (crack burbujero-financiero + pandemia).


----------



## frangelico (16 Abr 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> sobre el enorme problema de turquía. la *situación problemática en el egeo* tarde o temprano se solucionará pacíficamente porque si no ya sabemos quién perderá hasta la camisa.



Pues a ver. Pero Grecia no debe ceder nada. Y Chipre tampoco,y justamente en aguas inequívocamente de ambos países hay gas en cantidad apreciable.


----------



## alfonbass (16 Abr 2022)

Exacto, es lo que me refiero, riesgo de sanciones por hablar de ciertos temas...si pusieran en Burbuja algo similar veo a muchos echando pestes en 3, 2, 1...

PD: La excusa de "están en guerra" no me sirve, básicamente porque es lo que "niegan"


----------



## fulcrum29smt (16 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Bueno. Argentina entonces exportaba cereal a la URSS, que era deficitaria.



Y no solo eso, la URSS estuvo apoyando a la junta fascista de Videla pasándole la posición de la task force Inglesa usando sus satélites.


----------



## Hal8995 (16 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Vaya, que no te enteras...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por sus contestaciones creo que no leyó para nada lo que escribí.Dije que además de otras cosas hay que interrumpir las cadenas de suministros de los ukros de Donbass si hiciera falta con comandos.

Sus contestaciones han sido absurdas...

Primero con unos aldeanos de Siria...nada que ver.

Ahora con tonterias de ayuda humanitaria.

Ya el párrafo antes de las gafas de sol, macho, podría ser de Ozores...no se entiende nada.

Y ya para nota lo último llamarme troll de la Otan . Pero tú has leido mis posts ? Soy todo lo contrario. Pero si opinar con conciencia que los rusos pueden mejorar cosas es calificarme troll ...pues ya ves.

Y ya por privado me escribes que no quiero seguir con esta diatriba.


----------



## Honkler (16 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Creo que se puede afirmar con seguridad de que no tenemos dependencia energética con nadie. Nos puede cortar Argelia el gas que mientras haya en el mundo alguien dispuesto a vendernoslo aquí no hay peligro de paralizar la industria. Alemania no puede decir lo mismo ni la inmensa mayoría de países europeos.



Disculpa la franqueza, pero no tienes ni puta idea… pero ni idea (como en la mayoría de las cosas que escribes, por cierto).


----------



## Azrael_II (16 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Exacto, es lo que me refiero, riesgo de sanciones por hablar de ciertos temas...si pusieran en Burbuja algo similar veo a muchos echando pestes en 3, 2, 1...
> 
> PD: La excusa de "están en guerra" no me sirve, básicamente porque es lo que "niegan"



España no está en guerra..si España estuviera en guerra cerrarían el foro y detendrían a centenares.

Tenemos menos libertad que Rusia


----------



## Satori (16 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Perdón por el off-topic, pero todo esto que se dice, y se dijo en hilos del subforo de historia, no hubiera sido posible de ninguna manera con la presencia de los submarinos británicos y la información que recibian de la OTAN. ¿Como abasteces las islas, y mucho menos, construyes nada en ellas?. Cualquier unidad argentina estaba desabastecida por mar, quedaba aislada. La zona de exclusión la pudieron declarar gracias a los submarinos y ninguna unidad naval argentina se atrevió a acercarse.



Desde la invasión argentina a la llegada de la Task Force británica pasaron meses. Y aparte también podían haber suministrado por un puente aéreo, que es lo que hicieron pero de manera tardía e insuficiente. 

La junta militar simplemente no creyó que los británicos fuesen a intentar recuperar las islas, y cuando reaccionaron fue mal y tarde.


----------



## Pinovski (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mitrofán (16 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pues a ver. Pero Grecia no debe ceder nada. Y Chipre tampoco,y justamente en aguas inequívocamente de ambos países hay gas en cantidad apreciable.



los griegos seguramente sabrán mejor que nadie lo que más les convenga, que son los que viven allí-.


----------



## frangelico (16 Abr 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> los griegos seguramente sabrán mejor que nadie lo que más les convenga, que son los que viven allí-.



Claro. Pero ese gas puede ser su salvación económica y perder esas aguas el principio de su fin, porque el turco iría empujando más y les quitaría islas, que es lo que buscan.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (16 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Marcas de moda iraníes...
> 
> Por favor... Un poco de respeto.
> 
> Fabricantes de ropa iraníes en todo caso.



Es una mala traducción y un artículo un poco tendencioso. Seguro que van a comprar más ropa de alta calidad de marcas Chinas que producen para Occidente, segundas marcas y tal que de Irán.


----------



## NPI (16 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> El 99% de los ucranianos del Este y sur son bilingües y el porcentaje de aquellos que tengan el ruso como lengua materna es más de la mitad, fácil. Zelensky entre ellos, que creo que es del oblast de Zhaporiya.
> El porcentaje de hablantes baja mucho según se avanza hacia el oeste, pero el conocimiento del ruso será bastante alto en un nivel medio o básico, dada la reciente independencia del país, entiendo que el ruso se estudiaba en la escuela en época soviética.



La ciudad es (Krivói Rog, Óblast de Dnipropetrovsk)


----------



## thanos2 (16 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A ver, es un mercenario hecho prisionero. Dado el caso va a declarar cualquier cosa que le pongan delante de un papel.



Te valen las víctimas del genocidio?


----------



## El-Mano (16 Abr 2022)

Eso no cierra nada... Tal vez en compañía de un cerco al norte de odessa, pero creo que primero va dombass, luego si el tema sigue... cerco a jarkov o como se llame, y entonces igual tiene sentido eso que pones y un cerco al norte de odessa. Pero lo digo con el palillo en la boca, claro.


----------



## Teuro (16 Abr 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> NO, perdone , los acuerdos de Ginebra para derechos de guerra lo dejan BIEN CLARO, los mercenarios son delincuentes y matan por dinero.
> 
> Los ejércitos que cojan como prisioneros a un mercenario es libre de hacer lo creo conveniente ya que NO DISPONEN DE DERECHOS.



Disponen de los derechos básicos, como al que detienen siendo terrorista con delitos de sangre.


----------



## Hal8995 (16 Abr 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Que asquito das tío.

Por que no te concentras en tus mierdas de hilos que abres a ver si consigues que alguien más que arteriscos y Figaro te lean.


----------



## Mitrofán (16 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Claro. Pero ese gas puede ser su salvación económica y perder esas aguas el principio de su fin, porque el turco iría empujando más y les quitaría islas, que es lo que buscan.



son las aguas, las islas no valen nada más que si hay un interés 3especialísimo en que vayan en el mismo pack que las aguas. a la larga si no se habla de aguas y sólo de aguas sí que se acabará hablando, por otros medios, de las islas. 
pero en aquel extremo del mediterráneo son personas inteligentísimas que no querrán llegar tan lejos


----------



## Iskra (16 Abr 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> NO, perdone , los acuerdos de Ginebra para derechos de guerra lo dejan BIEN CLARO, los mercenarios son delincuentes y matan por dinero.
> 
> Los ejércitos que cojan como prisioneros a un mercenario es libre de hacer lo creo conveniente ya que NO DISPONEN DE DERECHOS.



La verdad es que sale golpeado, pero no lo ocultan y viene de combatir (la marca en el dedo que niega y sus alegaciones de que se ocupaba de trámites burocráticos son totalmente increíbles).
Tengo la duda de si está drogado o tiene menos luces que el barco pirata de su pérfido abuelo, pero me inclino más bien de lo segundo.
Iba a hacer estas consideraciones en el post que puse de RT (que claro que puede ver y leer) porque realmente no me gusta el tema de los maltratos a los presos y menos si son soldados (un poco de humanismo y otro poco de haber estudiado derecho), pero al final me abstuve precisamente por el hecho de que no es un soldado y (por lo tanto) no goza de los derechos de los mismos. Además, no sería porque no se advirtiera los días antes, incluso en su caso específico cuando publicó que estaba asustado ( manda cojones dedicándose a lo que se dedicaba) con su inminente captura.
Visto lo visto, bastante suerte ha tenido. Solo le deseo que viva el tiempo suficiente para trabajar compensando el mal que haya hecho y reflexionando sobre sus actos( si le dan las luces, que lo dudo). De las condiciones, pues las que les pongan sus captores, que entra en sus "condiciones laborales".

Edito. Ya que hablo de temas jurídicos. Desde un punto de vista estrictamente legal, no solo es que España no esté en guerra, es que ni siquiera lo están Rusia y Ucrania. Ninguno, que yo sepa, se la ha declarado formalmente al otro. Cosas del siglo XXI ,las guerras asimétricas y que desde hace mucho tiempo la legalidad internacional es papel mojado. Especialmente desde que el "pueblo elegido" y la "nación excepcional" se a arrogaron el derecho a ser los dueños del mundo, cosa que (afortunadamente) cada día está más en cuestión.
Con respecto al formalismo de la la declaración de guerra, fijense que Putin, como buen abogado, toma todas sus decisiones basándose en un (exagerado) formalismo legal y ,de momento, no ha llegado a ese punto. Personalmente me parece un detalle importante.


----------



## amcxxl (16 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> España no está en guerra..si España estuviera en guerra cerrarían el foro y detendrían a centenares.
> 
> Tenemos menos libertad que Rusia



Sanchez y Borrel han mandado armas españolas para matar rusos y no estamos en guerra ??

Rusia esta luchando contra la NATO en Ucrania , nosotros somos parte del la NATO, asi que SI, estamos en guerra contra Rusia


----------



## frangelico (16 Abr 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> son las aguas, las islas no valen nada más que si hay un interés 3especialísimo en que vayan en el mismo pack que las aguas. a la larga si no se habla de aguas y sólo de aguas sí que se acabará hablando, por otros medios, de las islas.
> pero en aquel extremo del mediterráneo son personas inteligentísimas que no querrán llegar tan lejos



El problema de fondo es que si se rompe con el actual sistema de asignación de ZEE por el capricho de un país, de pronto China tendrá toda la legitimidad (de la que hoy carece de iure) para sus pretensiones , y Marruecos sobre Canarias y quien quiera en realidad. A Grecia no le conviene y además es de 101 de relaciones internacionales que ceder ante musulmanes es el camino de la permanente derrota. En España tenemos retrasados severos en Exteriores que creen en el apaciguamiento y tendrán la guerra en cuanto muera Priscilla, que será pronto por desgracia. Esperemos que los griegos tengan algo más de conocimiento, loa dos últimos siglos como país independiente y los cuatro anteriores de esclavitud quizá les ayuden a pensar mejor que nuestros funcionarios y políticos basura.


----------



## delhierro (16 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Quizás la ofensiva ya no se detenga en el río.... Sólo quizás...



Veremos, sinceramente no entiendo el desarrollo de la operación. Para todos los escenarios salvo el cambio de gobierno y la ocupación completa los puentes son claves. Incluso para esto ultimo volarlos no molesta porque los de Kiev los tendran minados y no caerian intactos. Si solo quiere las republicasa , destruirlos lo harian más facil.

Los puentes siguen ahí , asumo que Putin quiere perfil bajo hasta llegar a sus negociaciones. Creo que esa es su postura, y la esta manteniendo pese a todas las provocaciones. No se , si al final alguno no va a actuar por su cuenta y va a caer un pepino que cambie las cosas.


----------



## El-Mano (16 Abr 2022)

Se habla en liveumap de explosiones en:









Explosions reported in Sumy Sumy,Sums'ka oblast - Ukraine Interactive map - Ukraine Latest news on live map - liveuamap.com


Explosions reported in Sumy. Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news and information site dedicated to factual reporting of a variety of important topics including conflicts, human rights issues, protests, terrorism, weapons deployment, health matters, natural...




liveuamap.com












Explosion reported in Kirovohrad region Kirovohrad - Ukraine Interactive map - Ukraine Latest news on live map - liveuamap.com


Explosion reported in Kirovohrad region . Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news and information site dedicated to factual reporting of a variety of important topics including conflicts, human rights issues, protests, terrorism, weapons deployment, health...




liveuamap.com












Explosion reported in Poltava Poltava - Ukraine Interactive map - Ukraine Latest news on live map - liveuamap.com


Explosion reported in Poltava. Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news and information site dedicated to factual reporting of a variety of important topics including conflicts, human rights issues, protests, terrorism, weapons deployment, health matters...




liveuamap.com





Supongo que almacenes de armas o combustible, no da ningún dato.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (16 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Hombre, entiendo que algunas armas te parezcan wunderwaffen, pero hay que reconocer que los Rusos a su manera, plantean soluciones nuevas en su armamento, distintas a las Occidentales, y a veces sorprenden.
> 
> El armamento Soviético/Ruso ni es una mierda ni es una wunderwaffen, y lo mismo es aplicable para el armamento Occidental.
> 
> ...



Muy de acuerdo. De hecho, como aficionado, muchas soluciones rusas son muy interesantes y originales. 

Tu sabes de que hablas y he aprendido con tus aportaciones. Yo conozco más lo de la Nato. 

A lo que me refiero es que en los blogs y otros 'medios' hay mucho fanboyismo militar ruso absolutamente desinformado. Sé que en el otro lado igual o peor y tal y tal y tal...

Pero reconóceme que en esto llevo algo de razón... Es que estoy convencido que lo piensas...mola comentar contigo, pero coño! El y tu más! es absurdo. Y aburrido para forear...


----------



## Malevich (16 Abr 2022)

Esa zona es bastante particular. Históricamente Besarabia (la parte de Moldavia que fue anexionada por Rusia en el siglo XIX y por la URSS en el 45 después de formar parte de Rumanía) y un auténtico mosaico étnico, rusos, ucranianos, búlgaros, rumanos y moldavos, gagauzos....
Un refugium pecatorum total.


----------



## frangelico (16 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Es una mala traducción y un artículo un poco tendencioso. Seguro que van a comprar más ropa de alta calidad de marcas Chinas que producen para Occidente, segundas marcas y tal que de Irán.



Al final de esta vamos a aprender tres cosas:

-una, que el comercio es esencialmente política y jamás ha existido ni existirá el "libre comercio entre iguales "

- dos, que casi todo es sustituible y "nacionalizable". Y, si te pasas por el forro la "propiedad intelectual", todo en realidad sin grandes problemas ni carencias.

-tres, que los que con una mano te venden la sacralidad y carácter absoluto del derecho de propiedad, con la zurda te la roban si les conviene. Quien tenga oro o activos financieros en la anglosferA puede ser saqueado sin derecho a réplica en cualquier momento.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (16 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pues la Argentina de entonces,que estaba en buenas relaciones con la URSS, podría haber tenido MiG-23 y quizá la guerra habría sido otra. Con los Mirage y cinco Super Etendard no llegaba, pero el 23 o quizá el Su-24 podrían haber cambiado esa guerra, igual que el Phantom.



Seguramente pero la URSS lo paró todo me imagino que por variadas razones desde ideológicas con la Argentina de la época a crear otro conflicto con los EEUU, e incluso el peligro de que un material bastante puntero para la época pudiera pasar a manos de EEUU.


----------



## frangelico (16 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> La ciudad es (Krivói Rog, Óblast de Dnipropetrovsk)



Son curiosas esas incrustaciones griegas, Italia también tiene alguna.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (16 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Disponen de los derechos básicos, como al que detienen siendo terrorista con delitos de sangre.



Le recuerdo que en la convención de ginebra también se ve el derecho de represalia y más cosas contrarias a los derechos de humanos en general.

Y se aplica el derecho de guerra que no es el mismo que el civil.


----------



## Minsky Moment (16 Abr 2022)

Interesante lo que dice el teniente general Gan en esta charla, a partir de 1 h 15 m hasta 1:20 más o menos:


----------



## frangelico (16 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Muy de acuerdo. De hecho, como aficionado, muchas soluciones rusas son muy interesantes y originales.
> 
> Tu sabes de que hablas y he aprendido con tus aportaciones. Yo conozco más lo de la Nato.
> 
> ...



Son llamativas las diferencias, en el fondo los rusos han sido históricamente más de escudo y los atlantistas de espada, la divergencia más llamativa es en misilística. Y la lógica procede de la geografía, Rusia es un país con fronteras demasiado largas y poco definidas o defendibles en general. Los rusos se quedarían tranquilos si llegaran al Báltico o a los Carpatos y pudieran establecer ahí líneas defensivas decentes, y ya si pudieran meterse en el Mediterráneo vía Serbia quedarían contentos para siglos, no digamos si vía Afganistán hubieran tocado el Baluchistán y el indico. El problema para ellos es que hay gente en el camino. Y supongo que siempre tienen ahora un ojo puesto en Kazajstán, que si fuera hostil sería una amenaza poco asumible porque es una incrustación tremenda en el corazón del país.

En realidad la debilidad extrema de 1991 condujo a que aceptaran sin negociación alguna las fronteras bastante arbitrarias de las repúblicas de opereta de la URSS, que por otra parte fingía en su constitución respetar la autodeterminación, así que en el pecado llevan la penitencia.


----------



## Malevich (16 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Son curiosas esas incrustaciones griegas, Italia también tiene alguna.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1026601



La epopeya histórica, cultural y geográfica del pueblo griego prácticamente no tiene parangón.


----------



## Teuro (16 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Disculpa la franqueza, pero no tienes ni puta idea… pero ni idea (como en la mayoría de las cosas que escribes, por cierto).



Le iba a ignorar directamente, pero vamos, al final le contesto: No estamos obligados a comprarle el petróleo o el gas por cojones a nadie, sino que podemos optar a quien lo provee, *no somos cautivos* del gas de Rusia ni de Argelia y más quisiera Alemania tener ahora alternativas para obtener energía.

La única dependencia en generación eléctrica es del gas (bueno, y el carbón) que normalmente no supera de media el 14%.


----------



## delhierro (16 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> La cuestión no es subjetiva, es demostrable, si un hecho exactamente igual, con un tío, muy tranquilo, sin liarla NADA en ambos casos exhibe una pancarta en contra de la guerra en plena Plaza Roja o un tío, igualmente sereno, exhibe otra en contra del Rey en la Plaza del Sol en Madrid, qué pasaría?
> Esa respuesta, aunque no lo reconozcáis, la tenéis clara todos



Estan en guerra, así que tu comparación no vale de mucho. Y no te puedo poner la correcta debido a nuestra libertad. 

Pero te pongo otra, un grupo canta poniendo verde a Putin y otro al Monarca............¿ que pasa ? Pues que aquí le entrullan si se queda, o se exilia pero no sale en casi ningun sitio, y el Moscu le hace occidente una estatua al entrullado, presiona para que salga y le pagan una millonada. Le pasean por todos los platos y hasta el tio más tonto de occidente sabe sus nombres, la canción y llora por lo mal que lo ha pasado. 

Te entrego tu .

Y si , un ferviente comunista sería tan libre o más que tu en Corea. Si vas con el de arriba eres perfectamente libre de decir lo que quieras en cualquier sitio.


----------



## Iskra (16 Abr 2022)

Cuando los satélites de la URSS ayudaron a la Argentina a hundir barcos ingleses en Malvinas


Los satélites soviéticos entregaron información a Argentina que sirvió para que sus pilotos mandasen al fondo del mar algunos de los buques...




es.rbth.com




No digo yo ni que sí ni que no. Pero algún argumento trae el artículo. Lo del embargo de alimentos, por ejemplo.
Una cosa tengo personal y subjetivamente clata: Una cosa es la ideología y otra la sangre y en ambos casos tengo muy claro lo que es la Pérfida
 y hace donde hay que apuntar cuando se mea.


----------



## Peineto (16 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> España no está en guerra..si España estuviera en guerra cerrarían el foro y detendrían a centenares.



Mi gracias por lo de Tenemos menos libertad que Rusia, pero, dado que nos metieron en la OTAN por la memez del populacho carpetovetónico, estamos en guerra, Hace tiempo que no se declara la guerra, está pasado de moda por lo visto.Y las guerras son carísimas y las paga el pueblo, siempre.


----------



## crocodile (16 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Fué una pena pero es que no estaban preparados, la dictadura fascista de Videla se pensaba que solo con la bandera y patriotismo barato iban a ganar la guerra.
> 
> Tenían problemas económicos graves y para taparlos se metieron en una guerra sin estar preparados, esa guerra si la empiezan 3-4 años después seguramente el resultado hubiera sido distinto. Debieron haber comprado en ese tiempo más aviones de Israel o Francia, misiles Exocet y antiradar, bombas frenadas, y a ser posible mejores misiles aire-aire que el Rafael Shafir 2 o el Matra R-550 Magic.
> 
> Quede claro que no estoy criticando a los militares que combatieron, que desmostraron muchos cojones y dieron muchas sorpresas a la perfida Albión sino a sus superiores.



Gobernaba Galtieri no Videla.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (16 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Esto es muy interesante, tienes el enlace?


----------



## thanos2 (16 Abr 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> La verdad es que sale golpeado, pero no lo ocultan y viene de combatir (la marca en el dedo que niega y sus alegaciones de que se ocupaba de trámites burocráticos son totalmente increíbles).
> Tengo la duda de si está drogado o tiene menos luces que el barco pirata de su pérfido abuelo, pero me inclino más bien de lo segundo.
> Iba a hacer estas consideraciones en el post que puse de RT (que claro que puede ver y leer) porque realmente no me gusta el tema de los maltratos a los presos y menos si son soldados (un poco de humanismo y otro poco de haber estudiado derecho), pero al final me abstuve precisamente por el hecho de que no es un soldado y (por lo tanto) no goza de los derechos de los mismos. Además, no sería porque no se advirtiera los días antes, incluso en su caso específico cuando publicó que estaba asustado ( manda cojones dedicándose a lo que se dedicaba) con su inminente captura.
> Visto lo visto, bastante suerte ha tenido. Solo le deseo que viva el tiempo suficiente para trabajar compensando el mal que haya hecho y reflexionando sobre sus actos( si le dan las luces, que lo dudo). De las condiciones, pues las que les pongan sus captores, que entra en sus "condiciones laborales".
> ...



Sobre temas jurídicos: legalmente mientras no haya declaración de guerra y España no esté en guerra, podemos opinar libremente.
En el momento en que haya una declaración de guerra y estemos oficialmente en guerra, todo lo que uno escriba o diga puede ser su condena. 
Estás de acuerdo?


----------



## NPI (16 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Después del trágala del Sahara, viene el trágala de Kosovo
> 
> La agencia oficial EFE entrevista a su presidenta
> 
> ...



Vjosa Osmani-Sadriu


> Terminó la escuela primaria y secundaria con éxito en su ciudad natal. Completó sus estudios básicos en la facultad de derecho de la Universidad de Pristina y sus *estudios *de *maestría *y *doctorado *en la *Universidad de Pittsburgh*, en *Estados Unidos*. Como *profesora universitaria*, imparte cursos en el campo de Derecho Internacional en Kosovo, mientras que en *América *imparte la *asignatura *"*Construcción del Estado y Derecho: La Experiencia de Kosovo*".


----------



## Azrael_II (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (16 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> El crucero ruso Moskva pasará a la historia. Se estudiará y escribirá sobre el hundimiento, tanto como un solo evento como, probablemente, como un momento clave en la guerra.
> 
> La niebla de la guerra sigue oscureciendo el evento, y las operaciones de información lo están nublando aún más. Pero podemos volver a ver la imagen de la inteligencia de código abierto (OSINT). En particular, los movimientos de la nave y dónde estaba cuando sucedió.
> 
> ...



Leí hasta lo de “esto ha sido confirmado por una fuente del pentagono a AFP”.


----------



## delhierro (16 Abr 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Sobre temas jurídicos: legalmente mientras no haya declaración de guerra y España no esté en guerra, podemos opinar libremente.
> En el momento en que haya una declaración de guerra y estemos oficialmente en guerra, todo lo que uno escriba o diga puede ser su condena.
> Estás de acuerdo?



En un foro diminuto, y en la barra de un bar entre colegas puedes opinar lo que quieras. Bueno en el foro si no te pasas mucho. En el resto de los casos solo se puede opinar lo que diga el sistema. Porque cualquiera que opine otra cosa y que tenga altavoz lo pierde junto con la posibilidad de currar en 3, 2,,1 en cuanto se salga del guión.


----------



## Pinovski (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## InigoMontoya (16 Abr 2022)

los prorusos se han hecho con este hilo haciéndolo sesgado, propagandístico, tendencioso e irreal


----------



## Pinovski (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Remequilox (16 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Veremos, sinceramente no entiendo el desarrollo de la operación. Para todos los escenarios salvo el cambio de gobierno y la ocupación completa los puentes son claves. Incluso para esto ultimo volarlos no molesta porque los de Kiev los tendran minados y no caerian intactos. Si solo quiere las republicasa , destruirlos lo harian más facil.
> 
> Los puentes siguen ahí , asumo que Putin quiere perfil bajo hasta llegar a sus negociaciones. Creo que esa es su postura, y la esta manteniendo pese a todas las provocaciones. No se , si al final alguno no va a actuar por su cuenta y va a caer un pepino que cambie las cosas.



Buen razonamiento.
No volar los puentes puede ser indicativo de que Rusia quiere ir a por el occidente.
Por lo tanto Ucrania mantiene un importante contingente defensivo en occidente, y no lo desplaza al frente, que está en el este y en el sur.

Será, o no será, pero tiene lógica.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (16 Abr 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> los prorusos se han hecho con este hilo haciéndolo sesgado, propagandístico, tendencioso e irreal



Piensa el lado positivo, siempre te quedarán las risas, son como niños:






__





Glosario de expresiones y términos para comprender el complejo mundo de las excusas de los pro rusos de este nuestro foro


"ESO ES CHATARRA": Desde los primeros días del conflicto, ha sorprendido la cantidad de material perdido por los rusos en esta guerra, sobre todo si se compara con sus últimas intervenciones militares. Sin embargo, también desde un inicio los más variados expertos versados en materia rusa del...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## NPI (16 Abr 2022)

Es un miembro del FEM


----------



## Pinovski (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## imaginARIO (16 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



A ver lo que le dura la cuenta, es increíble la puta censura de los medios soristas, con todo lo que sea diferente de la versión otánico-sorista-follavacunas.
Parece que esos hijos de puta no controlan Telegram.


----------



## Pinovski (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Bishop (16 Abr 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Os acordáis de cuando al principio de todo esto TODOS TODOS LOS MEDIOS, todos, nos vendían que los rusos eran unos asesinos despiadados criminales de guerra (no digo que no lo puedan ser) por utilizar edificios civiles como escudos, y para ello lo ejemplificaron con Mariupol y su hospital?
> 
> Cuando había que entrar a sangre y fuego contra ellos porque eran unos asesinos criminales de civiles?
> 
> ...



Bufff... 

Patrick ya puede ir con cuidado allí por donde vaya.


----------



## Pinovski (16 Abr 2022)

Esto es ya un descojone continuo:


----------



## Sir Torpedo (16 Abr 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> los prorusos se han hecho con este hilo haciéndolo sesgado, propagandístico, tendencioso e irreal



No nos pasemos, a sido un trabajo en equipo desde Bruselas.


----------



## delhierro (16 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Buen razonamiento.
> No volar los puentes puede ser indicativo de que Rusia quiere ir a por el occidente.
> Por lo tanto Ucrania mantiene un importante contingente defensivo en occidente, y no lo desplaza al frente, que está en el este y en el sur.
> 
> Será, o no será, pero tiene lógica.



Logica ninguna, absolutamente en todos los sitios incluso en los primeros dias de invasión los ucraninos destruyeron los puentes ante los avances rusos.

Los puentes del Dnieper no van a ser una excepción. Y si quisieran ir a por todo el pais no se hubieran retirado de la periferia de Kiev.


----------



## Peineto (16 Abr 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Sobre temas jurídicos: legalmente mientras no haya declaración de guerra y España no esté en guerra, podemos opinar libremente.
> En el momento en que haya una declaración de guerra y estemos oficialmente en guerra, todo lo que uno escriba o diga puede ser su condena.
> Estás de acuerdo?



Yo no. La wsupuesta legalidad internacional era verde y se la comió un burro gringo como hierba. Montesquieu ha muerto dijo el tridorzuelo del Arfonzo Guerra eximio nazionalsocialista sevillano tiempo ha.........


----------



## ZARGON (16 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Fué una pena pero es que no estaban preparados, la dictadura fascista de Videla se pensaba que solo con la bandera y patriotismo barato iban a ganar la guerra.
> 
> Tenían problemas económicos graves y para taparlos se metieron en una guerra sin estar preparados, esa guerra si la empiezan 3-4 años después seguramente el resultado hubiera sido distinto. Debieron haber comprado en ese tiempo más aviones de Israel o Francia, misiles Exocet y antiradar, bombas frenadas, y a ser posible mejores misiles aire-aire que el Rafael Shafir 2 o el Matra R-550 Magic.
> 
> Quede claro que no estoy criticando a los militares que combatieron, que desmostraron muchos cojones y dieron muchas sorpresas a la perfida Albión sino a sus superiores.



La guerra Argentina la termino de perder en tierra. Los hijoeputa de los generales no mandaron tropas regulares. Eran los chicos que estaban haciendo la colimba (la mili) los que mandaron al matadero en Malvinas. Muertos de hambre y frio fueron carne de cañon contra lo mejor de las tropas inglesas.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (16 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Gobernaba Galtieri no Videla.



Cierto, me falló la memoria.


----------



## El-Mano (16 Abr 2022)

Hay algunas alertas aéreas en odessa al norte del dombass.









Odeska Oblast, Kharkiv, Kharkivska Oblast(01:40). Red Alert: aerial threat. Sirens sounding. Take cover now! Odeska Oblast - Ukraine Interactive map - Ukraine Latest news on live map - liveuamap.com


Odeska Oblast, Kharkiv, Kharkivska Oblast(01:40). Red Alert: aerial threat. Sirens sounding. Take cover now!. Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news and information site dedicated to factual reporting of a variety of important topics including conflicts...




liveuamap.com


----------



## NPI (16 Abr 2022)

Las naranjas serán de Sudáfrica, etc., pero de España ya te digo yo que no.


----------



## Julc (16 Abr 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> los prorusos se han hecho con este hilo haciéndolo sesgado, propagandístico, tendencioso e irreal



Querrás otro hilo de mierda para CI 70 donde sentirte cómodo.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (16 Abr 2022)

*SI RUSIA NO SACA LOS NUKES SE VA AL PUTÍSIMO GUANO*


----------



## Botones Sacarino (16 Abr 2022)

Se huele la debacle. 1500 soldados rusos muertos solo en la región de Dnipro.


*Ucrania informa de 1.500 soldados rusos muertos en la ciudad de Dnipro*



Las autoridades ucranianas han informado del hallazgo de más de 1.500 soldados rusos muertos en la ciudad de Dnipro, en el centro-este de Ucrania y a unos 30 kilómetros de Zaporiyia.

Los cuerpos han sido trasladados a cuatro morgues de la localidad, según ha trasladado el teniente de alcalde, Mijailo Lissenko, a la televisión financiada por Estados Unidos Nastoyashcheye Vremya.

En este punto, Lissenko ha hecho un llamamiento a las madres de los soldados rusos para que acudan a Ucrania a recoger los restos de sus hijos. "No quiero enterrarlos en fosas comunes. No quiero incinerarlos. No somos brutos", ha dicho el teniente de alcalde.

Según el Ejército de Ucrania, cerca de 20.000 soldados rusos han muerto desde el comienzo de la guerra a finales de febrero. Moscú, por su parte, alude a cifras notablemente menores aunque sí que ha apuntado "bajas significativas" en el marco de lo que desde Moscú definen como una "operación militar especial".






Ucrania informa de 1.500 soldados rusos muertos en la ciudad de Dnipro


----------



## JAGGER (16 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Bueno. Argentina entonces exportaba cereal a la URSS, que era deficitaria.



Lo que nadie cuenta es el puente aéreo Jerusalem-Buenos Aires gracias al cual Argentina recibió desde armamento hasta indumentaria. Fué realizado por pilotos de Aerolíneas Argentinas. Y hay fuentes de sobra. Gadafi fue otro que envió ayuda. Incluso los famosos Mirage peruanos eran israelíes que fueron triangulados y repintados en Perú.
A pesar de los tarados del "anglosionismo" Israel se la tiene jurada a GB, además del gran lobby argentino que hay en Israel.


----------



## Pinovski (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Malevich (16 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Las naranjas serán de Sudáfrica, etc., pero de España ya te digo yo que no.



De sus amigos marroquíes.


----------



## NPI (16 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Macartismo del siglo XXI.


----------



## kelden (16 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Estan en guerra, así que tu comparación no vale de mucho. Y no te puedo poner la correcta debido a nuestra libertad.
> 
> Pero te pongo otra, un grupo canta poniendo verde a Putin y otro al Monarca............¿ que pasa ? Pues que aquí le entrullan si se queda, o se exilia pero no sale en casi ningun sitio, y el Moscu le hace occidente una estatua al entrullado, presiona para que salga y le pagan una millonada. Le pasean por todos los platos y hasta el tio más tonto de occidente sabe sus nombres, la canción y llora por lo mal que lo ha pasado.
> 
> ...



Es lo que le digo yo y no entiende. Cada sociedad tiene sus lienas rojas y al que las pasa, garrotazo. Aquí y en cualquier parte.


----------



## Pinovski (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (16 Abr 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *SI RUSIA NO SACA LOS NUKES SE VA AL PUTÍSIMO GUANO*



Bueno, parece que hay dos que se les cayó al agua.


----------



## Pinovski (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (16 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Son curiosas esas incrustaciones griegas, Italia también tiene alguna.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1026601



En la zona esa donde hablan "napolitano" (en Nápoles y Salerno) no se les entiende casi nada en comparación con el italiano de Roma o el de Pisa y Florencia que se entiende mucho mas.

Y la zona de habla griega de Calabria según parece es una reminiscencia del griego antiguo, en la otra zona en la Puglia parece que deriva del griego bizantino medieval.


----------



## lostsoul242 (16 Abr 2022)

TSAR BOMBA , capaz de destruir un pais entero (50-100 Megatones) supuestamente destruidas en el desarme , para quien se lo crea claro .


----------



## amcxxl (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## ZARGON (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## clapham5 (16 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Veremos, sinceramente no entiendo el desarrollo de la operación. Para todos los escenarios salvo el cambio de gobierno y la ocupación completa los puentes son claves. Incluso para esto ultimo volarlos no molesta porque los de Kiev los tendran minados y no caerian intactos. Si solo quiere las republicasa , destruirlos lo harian más facil.
> 
> Los puentes siguen ahí , asumo que Putin quiere perfil bajo hasta llegar a sus negociaciones. Creo que esa es su postura, y la esta manteniendo pese a todas las provocaciones. No se , si al final alguno no va a actuar por su cuenta y va a caer un pepino que cambie las cosas.



El clapham estuvo 1 millon 670 mil 056 segundos pensando lo mismo . 
Por que caraxo El Zar no ha volado los puentes sobre el Dnieper cortando en DOS a Ucrania . El clapham , que es aspi , los estuvo contando uno por uno en el Google Map . Hay 36 . Un neurotipico se habria cansado ...en 10 minutos . 
Tan facil como destruirlos con misiles hipersonicos . 
Seria " logico " si el objetivo de Rusia fuera quedarse con Ucrania Oriental , pero el clapham ya dijo aqui que sospechaba que El Zar no quiere quedarse con Novorrusia ( Ucrania Oriental ) sino con TODA Ucrania . 
Ya lo dijo el clapham . Putin ambiciona los territorios del antiguo Imperio , pero sin ukros . 
El Zar es un hombre de numeros . Ha calculado las siguientes variables : 

U ( numero de ukros )
T ( territorios conquistables )
G ( coste de la Guerra ) 
S ( coste economico para la economia rusa derivado de las sanciones ) 

Si T > G + S + U entonces la Guerra es rentable 
Si T < G + S + U lo contrario 

T ( es el territorio coquistable ) incluye la riqueza ( edificios , fabricas , aeropuertos , puentes , puertos , estaciones de trenes , etc ) 

Una Guerra de " baja intensidad " logra un cuadruple objetivo 

" T " : no disminuye ( o solo un poco ) 
" G " : es asumible 
" S " : se gana tiempo para que el efecto de " S " disminuya gradualmente 
" U " : disminuye gradualmente 

Los territorios son la gente que vive en ellos . En 2017 ( segun INFOBAE ) vivian fuera de Ucrania 5,7 millones de ukros 
El objetivo de Putin es que se vayan 10 millones mas . Entonces cerrara la puerta .

La anexion sera gradual . Oblast por Oblast . Se sustituye al " ancienne regime " por el " старый режим " . banderas , moneda , leyes , etc 
y se declara la Independencia . Asi segun vayan cayendo ...

Paris bien vale una misa 
Ucrania bien vale una Guerra


----------



## Azrael_II (16 Abr 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> A ver lo que le dura la cuenta, es increíble la puta censura de los medios soristas, con todo lo que sea diferente de la versión otánico-sorista-follavacunas.
> Parece que esos hijos de puta no controlan Telegram.



Telegram ha censurado cosas pro rusas también. No al mismo nivel


----------



## El-Mano (16 Abr 2022)

Viendo este vídeo, lo del dron soltando una bomba a lo Isis si que parece que fuera en Ucrania, parece el mismo terreno.

Chechenos.


----------



## Azrael_II (16 Abr 2022)

Rumores que la operación especial está a punto de acabar .

Unos dicen que porqué se declara la guerra total.

Otros que es porqué se pararan en Mariúpol y poco más.


----------



## ccartech (16 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> *“AMERIKA es una nación que se puede definir en una sola palabra…”*



No existe una nacion llamada America


----------



## NS 4 (16 Abr 2022)

Igual que los rusos en los paises balticos...o los serbios en Croacia...

No tienen consideracion de ciudadanos de pleno derecho.


----------



## radium (16 Abr 2022)

Pues parece que solo han sobrevivido 58 del Moskva .



Putin romperá todas las negociaciones con Ucrania dando por finalizada la operación especial.
Y le mandará una declaración de guerra a Zelensky.


----------



## Simo Hayha (16 Abr 2022)

Partisanos ucranios destruyen blindado de los cochinos


----------



## Michael_Knight (16 Abr 2022)

radium dijo:


> Pues parece que solo han sobrevivido 58 del Moskva .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo ya lo dije ayer, como el buque se haya hundido con toda la tripulación es un golpe durisimo para Rusia, una auténtica tragedia nacional. Y mientras aquí las putinas del foro quitándole toda importancia.


----------



## Simo Hayha (16 Abr 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Calienta Neptuno, que sales.


----------



## kenny220 (16 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Yo ya lo dije ayer, como el buque se haya hundido con toda la tripulación es un golpe durisimo para Rusia, una auténtica tragedia nacional. Y mientras aquí las putinas del foro quitándole toda importancia.



Díselo a los 5000 o 10000 muertos que llevan, que la tragedia es a partir de los marineros.


----------



## Simo Hayha (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## NPI (16 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Absolutamente. Ladran los lobbies de la nuclear y el gas, pero es lo que hay. Un mundo sin dependencia de hidrocarburos, cuando se logre, será un mundo en el que convergerán con rapidez las rentas de los países porque desaparecerá el elemento supremo de chantaje.



Si el Reino de España elimina los hidrocarburos mejor que nos suicidemos todos rápidamente, ya que dependemos en más del 80% de energía primaria.


----------



## Iskra (16 Abr 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Sobre temas jurídicos: legalmente mientras no haya declaración de guerra y España no esté en guerra, podemos opinar libremente.
> En el momento en que haya una declaración de guerra y estemos oficialmente en guerra, todo lo que uno escriba o diga puede ser su condena.
> Estás de acuerdo?



Después del bochornoso espectáculo que dio el país con respecto al estado de alarma no me atrevo a asegurar nada. La constitución del 78 tiene más agujeros que el régimen al que da nombre. Qué quiere que le diga. La constitución es muy vaga y el desarrollo legislativo muy pobre y confuso. Y me temo que estas grietas aparecen en muchos más temas.
De momento, desde el punto de vista jurídico lo que está siendo claramente vulnerado es el derecho a la libertad de oinformación, que aunque es tan vago como el tema anterior, está siendo claramente vulnerado. Especialmente porque no se basa en ninguna ley ni tiene ningún control judicial. Pero bueno, a estas alturas de la historia, los derechos personales parece que llevan el mismo camino que los derechos sociales o el derecho interacional.
Miedo da todo.


----------



## Simo Hayha (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## No tengo ni idea de nada. (16 Abr 2022)

Desilusión con Rusia por mi parte. Creía que era el contrapeso necesario a la dictadura anglosajona globalista y ha resultado ser una pifia su ejército, incapaz de reducir a cenizas a Londres después que los ingleses le hundan uno de sus mejores barcos, advirtiendo con palabras vacías a Estados Unidos y nada más, sin estructura ni organización ni nada.
No sé qué hay detrás de esta guerra. Si han tendido una trampa a Putin y Rusia, sí ha sido una chulería de Putin siguiendo la línea imperial y autocrática rusa, si es el gas, la OTAN expandiéndose, si los negocios corruptos de la familia Biden en Ucrania, si los rusos se han equivocado en sus planes por falta de inteligencia y previsión porque cualquiera sabía que, por los jugosos intereses y recursos energéticos y estratégicos, que debe haber en Ucrania la iban a apoyar todos los países en todos los aspectos.
Lo peor es que tenemos dictadura y hegemonía anglo norteamericana globalista para rato. Desde luego Rusia no era modelo de nada pero creo que en el mundo debe haber muchas opciones para no permitir que un imperio haga lo que le sale de los mismos con carta blanca para asesinar, provocar guerras, atentados, conflictos y golpes de Estado como vienen haciendo Estados Unidos y Gran Bretaña por sus cojones y porque ganaron la guerra imponiendo su imperialismo económico e ideológico de mierda a los borregos convencidos.
Y sin opciones atractivas. Rusia no tiene un modelo convincente para oponerse y China ya sabemos lo que es y casi que da más miedo.
Lo peor de todo Europa y España convertidas en criados lacayunos desde 1945 sino antes.


----------



## zapatitos (16 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Las autoridades ucranianas han informado del hallazgo de más de 1.500 soldados rusos muertos en la ciudad de Dnipro, en el centro-este de Ucrania y a unos 30 kilómetros de Zaporiyia.





¿Pero no decíais que los rusos quemaban los cadáveres en creamotorios móviles? ¿En qué quedamos los queman, los dejan por ahí tirados o hacen un sorteo como el de navidad y los que porten el número agraciado son los que incineran?

A ver si os aclarais ya de una vez que es lo que hacen con los cadáveres los rusos porque esto ya es un sin vivir.

Saludos.


----------



## Pinovski (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Epicii (16 Abr 2022)

Estamos mas cerca de la guerra nuclear que nunca en la historia.
La crisis de los misiles no fue mas que un conflicto menor al lado de la situación actual.
Dios quiera los lideres de las potencias tengan la sabiduría y decencia necesaria para evitar la catástrofe que se nos avecina.
Si les queda algo de humanidad que piensen en los niños y la vida que no podran vivir si ocurre lo peor


----------



## Pinovski (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Anticriminal (16 Abr 2022)

A ver cuando lanzan bombas nucleares para que de una vez caiga Rusia y luego China se acojone totalmente... esto es un sinvivir


----------



## Pinovski (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Iskra (16 Abr 2022)

__





Ahí les Va







www.ahilesva.info





El canal alemán Deutsche Welle (DW) publicó un video sobre “la propaganda” de RT y otros medios rusos… justo cuando estos están más bloqueados que nunca. ¿Por qué y para qué? 

Gracias a Mirko y al equipo por seguir al pie del cañon trabajando en esta hermosa e internacional lengua.


----------



## ccartech (16 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Fué una pena pero es que no estaban preparados, la dictadura fascista de Videla se pensaba que solo con la bandera y patriotismo barato iban a ganar la guerra.
> 
> Tenían problemas económicos graves y para taparlos se metieron en una guerra sin estar preparados, esa guerra si la empiezan 3-4 años después seguramente el resultado hubiera sido distinto. Debieron haber comprado en ese tiempo más aviones de Israel o Francia, misiles Exocet y antiradar, bombas frenadas, y a ser posible mejores misiles aire-aire que el Rafael Shafir 2 o el Matra R-550 Magic.
> 
> Quede claro que no estoy criticando a los militares que combatieron, que desmostraron muchos cojones y dieron muchas sorpresas a la perfida Albión sino a sus superiores.



El gobierno de Argentina no pensaba ir a la guerra. Solo era un golpe de mano y negociar . Creyeron que EEUU los acompañaría,
Grosero error. Nunca quisieron escuchar al canciller Costa Mendez.
La decisión no la toma Galiteri alcoholizado, la toma la Junta Militar.
El plan era concebido por el almirante Anaya .
Errores hubo en los 2 bandos.
Siempre hay errores en las guerras.
Ninguno de los errores es pequeño. Todos cuestan vidas.
De haber vencido a la flota la enferma de M.Tacher daba la orden de tirar una bomba en Cordoba.
Eso no cabe duda.
Como anécdota el capitán del Conqueror pide le confirmen la orden ya que no estaba de acuerdo en hundir al Belgrano fuera de la zona de exclusión.
Las Fuerzas Armadas Argentinas dieron lo que nadie creía que serian capaces . Las 3 Fuerzas.
Fue una guerra con Códigos.
Los Ingleses atendían a cualquier soldado herido de acuerdo a la gravedad, no importaba el bando al que perteneciera.
Idem del lado Argentino.
La Operación Rosario, el día que Argentina recupera las Islas. No lastima un solo soldado Ingles.
A pesar de haber enfrentamientos un muerto y un herido argentino.
La Operación Rosario fue una operación que fue estudiada en distintos lugares del mundo por la limpieza y el profesionalismo con el que se llevo a cabo.
El ejercito Argentino no toco a un solo ocupante de las islas.
Solo le comieron las ovejas ya que el suministro en el frente estaba roto.
Siempre tuve dudas respecto de Menendez.
Pero al pasar los años hay muchas cosas que uno pone en la mesa para tomar la desicion de rendirse.
Creo que Menendez a esa altura evaluo que ya el continente no podia abastecerlo. Y si bien tenia para seguir peleando,
el tipo penso en los isleños y los soldados. Repito fue una guerra con codigos.
Muchos lo acusaron de cobarde.
Pero la verdad es que hay que estar en ese lugar.

Les dejo un audio de Vazquez. Estaba a cargo de una compania en lo que fue la ultima batalla de Monte Tumbledown.
A partir del minuto 7 comienza a hablar Vazquez.
Ahi pueden entender la mentalidad de aquellos hombres que habia en ese ejercito, Vazquez es Marino del BIM5.
Al que le guste. Tomese el tiempo y escuchelo. No tiene desperdicio.
En Argentina estamos rememorando los 40 años de la guerra.


----------



## Pinovski (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (16 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> España no está en guerra..si España estuviera en guerra cerrarían el foro y detendrían a centenares.
> 
> Tenemos menos libertad que Rusia



Yo no sé lo que pasaría si España estuviera en guerra, de hecho, tampoco creo que nada bueno en ese sentido, pero vamos, que el "y tu más" no salva a nadie de nada

Ya me gustaría a mi que en ambos lugares existiera un debate sano sobre todo, que existiera una alternancia en el poder y en las ideas, ya me gustaría, creo que todos seríamos mejores


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (16 Abr 2022)

_Ucrania deja en claro cómo *cuatro presidentes estadounidenses sucesivos* malinterpretaron a Putin, cada uno *creyendo que podía "manejarlo" a él y a Rusia a través de una combinación de personalidad, zanahoria y palo*. Es probable que la invasión haya enterrado ese enfoque para siempre, pero solo después de años de advertencias perdidas._


La negrita dice todo sobre Estados Unidos respecto al resto del planeta Tierra.


----------



## Pinovski (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## ccartech (16 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Yo no me lo creía hasta que lo leí en un foro militar argentino con tal cantidad de detalles que era imposible que fuera una invención.
> 
> El Invincible llegó a su base con varios meses de retraso y recién pintado que es uno de los indicios que apuntan a que lo estuvieron reparando, quizas en la isla Ascensión.



Los pilotos nunca jamas van a mentir sobre semejante tema. 
Fue la unica mision donde trabajaron en conjunto la Marina y la FFAA. 
Jamas dude de su veracidad. Son personas de honor. 
Los 4 que volvieron y los dos que llegaron al Invencible no tienen ninguna necesidad de mentir.
Al contrario. Mentir es perder el prestigio que tienen.


----------



## Pinovski (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Abr 2022)

No tengo ni idea de nada. dijo:


> Desilusión con Rusia por mi parte. Creía que era el contrapeso necesario a la dictadura anglosajona globalista y ha resultado ser una pifia su ejército, incapaz de reducir a cenizas a Londres después que los ingleses le hundan uno de sus mejores barcos, advirtiendo con palabras vacías a Estados Unidos y nada más, sin estructura ni organización ni nada.
> No sé qué hay detrás de esta guerra. Si han tendido una trampa a Putin y Rusia, sí ha sido una chulería de Putin siguiendo la línea imperial y autocrática rusa, si es el gas, la OTAN expandiéndose, si los negocios corruptos de la familia Biden en Ucrania, si los rusos se han equivocado en sus planes por falta de inteligencia y previsión porque cualquiera sabía que, por los jugosos intereses y recursos energéticos y estratégicos, que debe haber en Ucrania la iban a apoyar todos los países en todos los aspectos.
> Lo peor es que tenemos dictadura y hegemonía anglo norteamericana globalista para rato. Desde luego Rusia no era modelo de nada pero creo que en el mundo debe haber muchas opciones para no permitir que un imperio haga lo que le sale de los mismos con carta blanca para asesinar, provocar guerras, atentados, conflictos y golpes de Estado como vienen haciendo Estados Unidos y Gran Bretaña por sus cojones y porque ganaron la guerra imponiendo su imperialismo económico e ideológico de mierda a los borregos convencidos.
> Y sin opciones atractivas. Rusia no tiene un modelo convincente para oponerse y China ya sabemos lo que es y casi que da más miedo.
> Lo peor de todo Europa y España convertidas en criados lacayunos desde 1945 sino antes.




NO SERA EL MEJOR Y QUIEN SABE SI SERA MAL
PERO TENER CIERTO PLAN SI QUE INSISTEN EN TENERLO
ES UN POCO JAZZ EN CUALQUIER CASO

"I ❤ U "

*sercorimo ... * @sercorimo








Pats Fan


Elon Delta at 540 from 4:12 > 88 minutes




anonup.com




 
*TIMESTAMP DE ELON 05:40 (auque veais 04:00) | TRUMP ASOCIADO AL 88 *​

el elyon​540​528​88​
​
the master plan​540​912​152​










Pats Fan


Elon Delta at 540 from 4:12 > 88 minutes




anonup.com


----------



## Pinovski (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Teuro (16 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Rumores que la operación especial está a punto de acabar .
> 
> Unos dicen que porqué se declara la guerra total.
> 
> Otros que es porqué se pararan en Mariúpol y poco más.



Parar en Mariúpol es reconocer que Rusia no da para más en esta guerra y la guerra total significaría movilizar reservisas en Rusia, es decir, el estrés de la guerra llega de lleno a la población rusa, pasar de 5 millones de refugiados ucranianos a más de 10 en un par de semanas. Y con la incertidumbre de lo que pueda hacer la OTAN.

Lo razonable es acabar con la guerra, hay muchos datos que analizar y estrategias completas que revisar por ambos bandos.


----------



## ccartech (16 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Desde la invasión argentina a la llegada de la Task Force británica pasaron meses. Y aparte también podían haber suministrado por un puente aéreo, que es lo que hicieron pero de manera tardía e insuficiente.
> 
> La junta militar simplemente no creyó que los británicos fuesen a intentar recuperar las islas, y cuando reaccionaron fue mal y tarde.



Argentina no invade, recupera las Islas, y la recuperacion fue el 2 de abril, el primer combate el fue el 1 de mayo.
No se entiende que no era extender una pista. Era llevar todo el sistema de armas a la isla., para mantener y armar a los aviones. 
En un ambiente que desconcian y no tenian la proteccion que si tenian en el continente.
Una sola vez intentaron los ingleses entrar al continente y la operacion fue frustrada. 
Era para matar a los pilotos y destruir una de las bases del continente donde se suponian estaban los exocet,
No fue un error no enviar a la Fuerza Aerea a las Islas. Fue una cuestion de proteger a los hombres y el material que tenian.


----------



## Pinovski (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Teuro (16 Abr 2022)

radium dijo:


> Pues parece que solo han sobrevivido 58 del Moskva .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece ser que Putin ha sido el último en enterarse de que tiene a su país en guerra.


----------



## Pinovski (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Teuro (16 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Yo ya lo dije ayer, como el buque se haya hundido con toda la tripulación es un golpe durisimo para Rusia, una auténtica tragedia nacional. Y mientras aquí las putinas del foro quitándole toda importancia.



Pero es que además Rusia ha estado mintinedo contínuamente, todo son mentiras, mentiras y más mentiras. Lo de los prorrusos es alucinante, supongo que será el escuadrón terraplanista del foro.


----------



## alfonbass (16 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Estan en guerra, así que tu comparación no vale de mucho. Y no te puedo poner la correcta debido a nuestra libertad.
> 
> Pero te pongo otra, un grupo canta poniendo verde a Putin y otro al Monarca............¿ que pasa ? Pues que aquí le entrullan si se queda, o se exilia pero no sale en casi ningun sitio, y el Moscu le hace occidente una estatua al entrullado, presiona para que salga y le pagan una millonada. Le pasean por todos los platos y hasta el tio más tonto de occidente sabe sus nombres, la canción y llora por lo mal que lo ha pasado.
> 
> ...




Vamos a ver, ¿Cual es la alternancia de presidentes o de jefes de estado en Rusia en los últimos años? Exacto, una persona, ¿Cuál es el papel de la oposición? ¿Qué tipo de oposición hay, es factible para ellos estar en contra de las decisiones de su gobierno? Es imposible que en una cuestión este toda la gente de acuerdo, es imposible, por lo tanto, no pueden salir, punto, eso es lo que yo llamo falta de libertad, no que un tío random ponga una tontería contra la guerra en Facebook o en VK...

Si nos vamos a la excusa de "están en guerra", aceptamos entonces "están en pandemia" para muchas de las decisiones que se han tomado en España con relación a la pandemia? o eso ya no? hasta qué punto un conflicto, sea cual sea el origen puede servir de excusa para controlar la información a tus propios ciudadanos? Si, temes acciones del "enemigo", pero no hablamos ni de información sensible, hablamos de opiniones, de un debate que se tiene que dar en toda la sociedad, independientemente de lo que esté haciendo o necesite su estado, el problema es no querer hacer una diferenciación entre estado y personas...pero es que, el agua moja y las personas piensan, y si, el agua moja también en guerra, es una ley física

Claro que alguien puede sentirse libre en Corea del Norte, pero es que la libertad no es subjetiva, sino que depende de algo que se puede medir, es imposible que un grupo poblacional esté de acuerdo con un solo detalle, es algo que se puede comprobar en este foro, sin ir más lejos, pero es que esa libertad la puedes medir en las leyes, son más represivas las leyes en Rusia que en España? Ojo, que no estamos tan lejos...

De todas formas, no sé porqué a alguno le preocupe que se diga eso, cuando lo que quisiera para España es un estado que lo controle todo y que vería con buenos ojos un "Putin" español...en todo caso debería sentirse bien al hacer la afirmación de que hay menos libertades, no crees? Eso es lo que busca el "progre", el comunista arcaico y el conservador tipo ejpaño, que son, a fin de cuentas, lo mismo mismito, pero con un pequeño lenguaje de programación diferente, son...versiones diferentes de Windows, para que nos entendamos...


----------



## Pinovski (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Teuro (16 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Díselo a los 5000 o 10000 muertos que llevan, que la tragedia es a partir de los marineros.



No es lo mismo que te maten 3 soldados en un tanque, y luego otros tres, y tres más que de golpe 500 en un barco con más valor que cientos de tanques. Lo del número de soldados muertos propios tampoco ha sido nunca una variable relevante para las operaciones militares rusas.


----------



## Teuro (16 Abr 2022)

No tengo ni idea de nada. dijo:


> Desilusión con Rusia por mi parte. Creía que era el contrapeso necesario a la dictadura anglosajona globalista y ha resultado ser una pifia su ejército, incapaz de reducir a cenizas a Londres después que los ingleses le hundan uno de sus mejores barcos, advirtiendo con palabras vacías a Estados Unidos y nada más, sin estructura ni organización ni nada.
> No sé qué hay detrás de esta guerra. Si han tendido una trampa a Putin y Rusia, sí ha sido una chulería de Putin siguiendo la línea imperial y autocrática rusa, si es el gas, la OTAN expandiéndose, si los negocios corruptos de la familia Biden en Ucrania, si los rusos se han equivocado en sus planes por falta de inteligencia y previsión porque cualquiera sabía que, por los jugosos intereses y recursos energéticos y estratégicos, que debe haber en Ucrania la iban a apoyar todos los países en todos los aspectos.
> Lo peor es que tenemos dictadura y hegemonía anglo norteamericana globalista para rato. Desde luego Rusia no era modelo de nada pero creo que en el mundo debe haber muchas opciones para no permitir que un imperio haga lo que le sale de los mismos con carta blanca para asesinar, provocar guerras, atentados, conflictos y golpes de Estado como vienen haciendo Estados Unidos y Gran Bretaña por sus cojones y porque ganaron la guerra imponiendo su imperialismo económico e ideológico de mierda a los borregos convencidos.
> Y sin opciones atractivas. Rusia no tiene un modelo convincente para oponerse y China ya sabemos lo que es y casi que da más miedo.
> Lo peor de todo Europa y España convertidas en criados lacayunos desde 1945 sino antes.



Tiene pinta de que todo el fracaso de Rusia viene de una misma persona, que bajo "corazonadas" ignoró lo que le decía inteligencia, el antiguo KGB, los militares cercanos, el Gobernador del Banco de Rusia, el Ministro de economía y cualquier que le llevara un papel que dijera algo que no le gustaba, bueno, papel que rompía delante de las narices de quien se lo había llevado. Es un fracaso personal propio del presidente. El problema está en que no hay nadie que pueda derrocarlo de forma "democrática" puesto que en los veinte años que lleva gobernando Rusia ha convertido el país en prácticamente una dictadura personal. Con lo fácil que sería que dimitiera o directamente la Duma lo destituyera, algo que conllevaría a ser el comienzo de la retirda de las sanciones de occidente.


----------



## Teuro (16 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Estamos mas cerca de la guerra nuclear que nunca en la historia.
> La crisis de los misiles no fue mas que un conflicto menor al lado de la situación actual.
> Dios quiera los lideres de las potencias tengan la sabiduría y decencia necesaria para evitar la catástrofe que se nos avecina.
> Si les queda algo de humanidad que piensen en los niños y la vida que no podran vivir si ocurre lo peor



La principal amenaza para la guerra nuclear es solo una persona. En EEUU nadie ha amenazado con usar nukes ni que no íbamos a tener tiempo para parpadear. El loco es olo uno.


----------



## ccartech (16 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Seguramente pero la URSS lo paró todo me imagino que por variadas razones desde ideológicas con la Argentina de la época a crear otro conflicto con los EEUU, e incluso el peligro de que un material bastante puntero para la época pudiera pasar a manos de EEUU.



La adquisición de aviones no es solo comprar el aparato.
Un estado compra un sistema de armas, y sobre el mismo trabaja.
La tecnología Rusa y la EEUU no son iguales.
El mantenimiento, el adiestramiento, el suministro y las miles de cuestiones que hay que tener en cuenta no es una dicision que se tome porque si.
Juega la geopolítica y también la experiencia que se trae sobre un sistema de armas.
Generalmente se cambia de Sistema cuando estas complicado.
Por ejemplo aca no podemos comprar aviones accidentales por Inglaterra los veta.
Recién ahora se esta mirando sistemas Rusos o Chinos, simplemente porque los Ingleses nos desarmaron.

Algo que deben entender, respecto de la relacion con la URSS, es que Argentina siempre fue nacionalista hasta esos años.
Galtieri era nacionalista, Anaya tenia un plan para recuperar las Islas tomadas por Inglaterra nada menos.
La marina Argentina esta muy ligada a los Ingleses y asi y todo fue la Marina la que presenta el plan.
Es por eso que Argentina estaba en los no alineados.
La URSS ofrece apoyo a la juna y la junta lo rechaza, porque tenian claro que eso era pasar una linea roja.
Cuba ofrece su apoyo porque mas alla de Castro son latinos, ademas el enemigo de mi enemigo es mi amigo.
Lamentablemente en Latinoamérica se peleo una guerra que no era nuestra. Occidente contra el Comunismo.
Perón bregaba por la 3ra posicion, ni yanquis , ni marcisitas y eso tambien esta en nuestra sangre, o estaba al menos.
Hasta que llego un HMP llamado Menem, que vino con las relaciones carnales con los EEUU , mando un barco a la guerra del Golfo, vendio armas a Ecuador cuando estaba enfentado con Peru, PERU que nos habia dado aviones para el 82, este gusano los traiciona .
En fin es para largo pero no es el tema .


----------



## Nefersen (16 Abr 2022)

*La UE condena la expulsión de Rusia de sus diplomáticos*
El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso ha declarado 'persona non grata' a 18 empleados de la delegación de la Unión Europea en Moscú en respuesta a la decisión de la UE de expulsar a cerca de una veintena de diplomáticos rusos. Por su parte, la Unión Europea condenó la *"decisión injustificada e infundada”* y la calificó como *“pura represalia”.

It's OK when we do it. *


----------



## Top5 (16 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> *La UE condena la expulsión de Rusia de sus diplomáticos*
> El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso ha declarado 'persona non grata' *a 18 empleados de la delegación de la Unión Europea en Moscú* en respuesta a la decisión de la UE de expulsar a cerca de una veintena de diplomáticos rusos. Por su parte, la Unión Europea condenó la *"decisión injustificada e infundada”* y la calificó como *“pura represalia”.
> 
> It's OK when we do it. *


----------



## ccartech (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Abr 2022)

radium dijo:


> Pues parece que solo han sobrevivido 58 del Moskva .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





17 again5819232


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Abr 2022)

elucubrativo | diversion | teorias | 

* sercorimo ... *  @sercorimo
1 hour ago

Archillect
@archillect
10:10 PM · Apr 14, 2022

1010 Wins > XX Game Over

#1010
REVELATIONS.
ENOUGH IS ENOUGH.
Q




https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2022/04/jsteFLUGQ5SQSwgltjZf_14_fce35b07b7f22c3f03d2fa43261d5983_video_original.mp4



1 hour ago Waiting for the [GREEN LIGHT] Sir

===

APRIL 13 - GREEN LIGHT - Northern Lights over U.S
*[TRIGGER] MOSKVA*
April 14 - 11pm Started Titanic sinking




​ mr pool | moska

  



​


----------



## clapham5 (16 Abr 2022)

Es la inflacion , estupido 
La estrategia rusa del Zar Vladimirovich I es brillante . La JUDO WAR esta logrando su objetivo . 
La inflacion en la eurozona , del 6 % sera del 10 % a finales de ano si para entonces Rusia no se ha retirado de Ucrania . Y Rusia no se retirara de Ucrania hasta que no logre su objetivo . El hundimiento del Mosckva alargara la Guerra 1 ano mas ...
Puede la UE aguantar 1 ano de inflacion de DOS DIGITOS ? NIET 
Estamos en Abril . Dentro de 5 meses comienzan a bajar las temperaturas en Europa . 
Si para entonces la UE no ha conseguido una alternativa al carbon , gas , petroleo y uranio rusos : JAQUE MATE 
El Zar cerrara el grifo de la energia exactamente el dia que empiecen a caer las hojas . 
Mientras tanto ...de Abril a Septiembre hace caja ...y en Septiembre : cerrojazo . Entonces empezara el Armagedon . La UE sin energia rusa 
en Invierno colapsara . La gente tomara las calles y hara fogatas con los muebles del Parlamento europeo . 
La UE congelandose y los rusos avanzando sobre 2 metros de nieve sobre el Dnieper ....
Destino : Kiev Palacio Mariyinski


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## NPI (16 Abr 2022)

Se ve que la moderación en el foro está desaparecida en combate.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (16 Abr 2022)

Si es cierto lo de que sólo hay 50 supervivientes del Moskva, es que le han zumbado de tal forma que lo han partido en dos con resultado de hundimiento prácticamente inmediato. Eso no lo hacen dos misiles antibuque. O se ha comido varios más, o han sido torpedos que son mucho más potentes, munición nuclear o algo así, pero nada de lo relatado es cierto, ni por un lado ni por el otro.


----------



## Nefersen (16 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Se ve que la moderación en el foro está desaparecida en combate.



¿Estás pidiendo que te censuren? ¿Qué tal si te marchas, y así no lees lo que no quieres leer?


----------



## Cosmopolita (16 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Si es cierto lo de que sólo hay 50 supervivientes del Moskva, es que le han zumbado de tal forma que lo han partido en dos con resultado de hundimiento prácticamente inmediato. Eso no lo hacen dos misiles antibuque. O se ha comido varios más, o han sido torpedos que son mucho más potentes, munición nuclear o algo así, pero nada de lo relatado es cierto, ni por un lado ni por el otro.



Podría haber sido dron UUV (Vehículo sumbarino no tripulado) con una mina programada que de desplaza al buque o alguno de los juguetes como torpedos con alcance superior a 140km. Propaganda de Kremlin pronto va a ir en la narrativa: "NATO lo ha hundido", lo cual va a contradecir la narrativa primordial rusa "sin equivalentes en el mundo". Resulta que sistemas rusos A2/AD "sin equivalentes en el mundo" han permitido el hundimiento del buque insignia de la Flota del Mar Negro.


----------



## Nico (16 Abr 2022)

No tengo ni idea de nada. dijo:


> Desilusión con Rusia por mi parte. Creía que era el contrapeso necesario a la dictadura anglosajona globalista y ha resultado ser una pifia su ejército, incapaz de reducir a cenizas a Londres después que los ingleses le hundan uno de sus mejores barcos, advirtiendo con palabras vacías a Estados Unidos y nada más, sin estructura ni organización ni nada.




Lo mismo que decía asteriscos en Siria: _"Qué van a hacer con 20 avioncitos", "son un hazmerreir", "los van a hacer polvo"._

Y ahí tienes Siria estabilizada con los "20 avioncitos".

Algo me dice que dentro de dos meses, más de uno de los "desilusionados", van a tener que desayunarse *con el Donbass completo* (independizado primero y adherido a Rusia por Referendum luego; *los bio-labs desmantelados* y los Biden dando explicaciones al mundo de qué carajo hacían con eso; *los planes "nucleares" de Ucrania cancelados, el ingreso a la NATO de Ucrania, cancelado; la movilización de tropas norteamericanas y sus misiles a la frontera de Rusia, cancelados; el Mar de Azov "nacionalizado", la cuenca hídrica de Crimea recuperada* y... tal vez, hasta la costa ucraniana sobre el Mar Negro "rusificada" -puede que si, puede que no-, Rusia *desarrollando un modelo económico de apoyo e integración con India y China* -para desgracia de Occidente que se pierde el impulso y sus recursos energéticos- y *un sistema financiero global que lo VAN A TENER QUE HACER DE NUEVO*, cuando todo el "3er mundo" se asocie con los rusos-chinos-indios para seguir creciendo.

Ah!, pero no !, estoy muy "desilusionado" porque en 45 días los rusos no ocuparon Ámsterdam y Bruselas con sus tanques.


----------



## Nico (16 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Las autoridades ucranianas han informado del hallazgo de más de 1.500 soldados rusos muertos en la ciudad de Dnipro, en el centro-este de Ucrania y a unos 30 kilómetros de Zaporiyia.
> 
> Los cuerpos han sido trasladados a cuatro morgues de la localidad, según ha trasladado el teniente de alcalde, Mijailo Lissenko, a la televisión financiada por Estados Unidos Nastoyashcheye Vremya.




Si los ucranianos sacan noventa fotos de un puto jeep quemado, ¿ te imaginas las de fotos de los 1500 cuerpos que habrían mostrado ?  

Deja de desayunar carne podrida, que en esta maldita guerra la información es la más escasa y más tergiversada de todos los conflictos que se tenga memoria.


----------



## Nefersen (16 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Si los ucranianos sacan noventa fotos de un puto jeep quemado, ¿ te imaginas las de fotos de los 1500 cuerpos que habrían mostrado ?
> 
> Deja de desayunar carne podrida, que en esta maldita guerra la información es la más escasa y más tergiversada de todos los conflictos que se tenga memoria.




Estaba pensando justo eso. 1500 cuerpos y ninguna foto.

Por cierto, los que hablan del "fracaso ruso", no hace ni cinco meses tuvieron que salir por patas de Afganistán huyendo de cuatro follacabras con Kalasnikov. Están para dar lecciones...


----------



## imaginARIO (16 Abr 2022)

Si hubiese sido un barco otánico ya tendríamos otro casus belli típico al estilo EE.UU. (Maine, Lusitania, Maddox,...etc)
No entiendo los remilgos de Putin.
Empiezo a pensar que todo esto forma parte del reset,...


----------



## Nefersen (16 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Te he mencionado.



¿Lo afirmas o lo preguntas?


----------



## NPI (16 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> ¿Lo afirmas o lo preguntas?



Te lo vuelvo a repetir.


----------



## Cosmopolita (16 Abr 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>



Fue en 1940, no en 1939. Un familiar mío fue ejecutado allí (Piatichatki en Charkov). Entre 1914-1917 era oficial del Ejérito Imperial Ruso y él fue nieto de un combatiente polaco durante Levantemiento de Enero de 1863 (que fue condenado a pasar 10 años en Siberia que luego fueron reducidos a 5).


----------



## amcxxl (16 Abr 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> durante Levantemiento de Enero de 1863 (que fue condenado a pasar 10 años en Siberia que luego fueron reducidos a 5).



que malo era Stalin que deportaba gente a SIberia 

y tambien a Australia o a la Guayana Francesa


----------



## Nico (16 Abr 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>




Para que vean el nivel delirante de "carne podrida" en Twitter (fuente predilecta de Pinovsky).

Tres soldados prisioneros... *90 fotos.*
Supuestamente 1500 cuerpos de rusos muertos... *0 fotos.*



Yo les entiendo que tengan 15 años, un gran entusiasmo por la primera "guerra" que ven en directo, que por falta de madurez se crean que los "malos" son los rusos en esta ocasión y demás... pero sean un poquito más selectivos con las mierdas que copian en el foro porque cansa bastante que metan la carne podrida, más podrida de toda. Al menos *pongan cosas útiles para estar informados.*


----------



## Pinovski (16 Abr 2022)

__





Glosario de expresiones y términos para comprender el complejo mundo de las excusas de los pro rusos de nuestro foro ante las cagadas de su ejército


"ESO ES CHATARRA": Desde los primeros días del conflicto, ha sorprendido la cantidad de material perdido por los rusos en esta guerra, sobre todo si se compara con sus últimas intervenciones militares. Sin embargo, también desde un inicio los más variados expertos versados en materia rusa del...




www.burbuja.info






Si queréis echaros unas cuantas


----------



## Pinovski (16 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Para que vean el nivel delirante de "carne podrida" en Twitter (fuente predilecta de Pinovsky).
> 
> Tres soldados prisioneros... *90 fotos.*
> Supuestamente 1500 cuerpos de rusos muertos... *0 fotos.*
> ...



¿Estas seguro de que quieres fotos de rusos muertos? te lo digo porque eres conocido en grupos de telegram por meter a gente el ignore por fotos de cadáveres rusos (por eso y por ser CM del grupo de Renko)


----------



## Nico (16 Abr 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


>




Más mierda de Pinovsky que no se detiene un segundo en su corta y pega diarréico.

Esto ya me hace acordar a las cuentas del holocausto (seis millones quemados sin cenizas, ni combustible suficiente para ello y en tiempo record).

Un cuerpo toma unas tres horas en ser incinerado en un horno INDUSTRIAL, en un portátil seguramente el doble:









¿Cómo Funciona La Cremación?


La cremación se ha vuelto uno de los métodos más usados y significativos para decir adiós a un ser querido, aquí te explicamos cómo es el proceso de cremación.




www.lhlic.com




.

Aún suponiendo que las incineradoras portátiles trabajan 24 horas al día no podrían procesar más de 5-6 cuerpos diarios. Trece incineradoras (repito, en el delirante supuesto de 24 hs a full y a velocidad de vértigo) rondarían los *50-60 cuerpos al día.*

Y Pinovsky, sin que se le caiga la cara de verguenza, ni su cabecita loca se detenga un segundo a pensar que le están colando carne podrida, copia un Tweet (vaya fuente confiable) que dice que con 50 cuerpos al día ocultan un "genocidio"... y eso cuando acaba de poner OTRO Tweet, en el que aparentemente usan esos crematorios para "ocultar sus pérdidas".

Deja de copiar mierda Pinovsky, tienes derecho a ser anti-ruso, tienes derecho a tener 15 años, tienes derecho a usar el foro... pero de lo que no tienes derecho es de meter mierda !!  

Te tengo gran aprecio, pero dificultas mi lectura con mierda. Encarecidamente te pido que contengas la diarrea y filtres un poco. Realmente no me gustaría pasarte al ignore hasta que se termine la guerra y pueda volver a leer tus post (más de decentes en lo que no hace a este conflicto):

Repito: *EN-CA-RE-CI-DA-MEN-TE* te pido que no pegues mierda !! (noticias como la gente, todas las que quieras).


----------



## Nico (16 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> *La UE condena la expulsión de Rusia de sus diplomáticos*
> El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso ha declarado 'persona non grata' a 18 empleados de la delegación de la Unión Europea en Moscú en respuesta a la decisión de la UE de expulsar a cerca de una veintena de diplomáticos rusos. Por su parte, la Unión Europea condenó la *"decisión injustificada e infundada”* y la calificó como *“pura represalia”.
> 
> It's OK when we do it. *




De todos modos esto se llama "reciprocidad" y es de estilo en la diplomacia.

Si alguien me expulsa 10 personas, yo le expulso 10 (reciprocidad). Además nos intercambiamos "notas de queja" unos a otros.

Se dice que el protocolo *es el modo de estipular los pasos para que NADIE se sienta ofendido*. De allí que hay protocolos para sentar a los invitados, para colocar las banderas, para hacer los listados de países, etc.

También hay protocolos para expulsar diplomáticos (se usan desde el S XVI aproximadamente). Incluso no me sorprendería que todavía esas cartas y quejas no se redacten en francés (que fue el idioma de la diplomacia hasta bien entrado el S XX).


----------



## Pinovski (16 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Más mierda de Pinovsky que no se detiene un segundo en su corta y pega diarréico.
> 
> Esto ya me hace acordar a las cuentas del holocausto (seis millones quemados sin cenizas, ni combustible suficiente para ello y en tiempo record).
> 
> ...



Error.

Bonito texto el problema es que los crematorios rusos móviles están demasiado documentados ya, y no vienen de Ucrania... Sino que son ya una unidas clásica de guerras anteriores, incluso hay organizaciones de madres de soldados rusos trabajando en exponer más estos asuntos... Hay incluso periodistas rusos encarcelados por investigar sobre el tema.













Putin is going to extreme lengths to hide Russian soldiers who are dying while fighting in Ukraine


“The Russians are trying to hide their casualties by taking mobile crematoriums with them."




www.businessinsider.com





Lo siento Nico, no todos los usuarios van a comerse propaganda barata de TeleSur e HispanTV, dile a tus jefes que buen intento pero que más suerte la próxima vez.


----------



## Nico (16 Abr 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> ¿Estas seguro de que quieres fotos de rusos muertos? te lo digo porque eres conocido en grupos de telegram por meter a gente el ignore por fotos de cadáveres rusos (por eso y por ser CM del grupo de Renko)




Yo no he dicho que los pongas en el foro SIN SPOILER. He dicho que *LOS UCRANIANOS*, que son de poner 90 fotos de un miserable tanque o prisionero, *NO HAN PUESTO NI UNA FOTO de "1500 cuerpos".*

Además, a renglón seguido pegas otro Tweet en el que, supuestamente, hacen funcionar 13 incineradoras portátiles para "evaporar" miles de cuerpos en segundos.

Ponte de acuerdo con lo que pegas !!


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (16 Abr 2022)

Ya está el sudaca de Nico haciendo el ridículo con sus pajas mentales de Russia Today


----------



## Pinovski (16 Abr 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Fue en 1940, no en 1939. Un familiar mío fue ejecutado allí (Piatichatki en Charkov). Entre 1914-1917 era oficial del Ejérito Imperial Ruso y él fue nieto de un combatiente polaco durante Levantemiento de Enero de 1863 (que fue condenado a pasar 10 años en Siberia que luego fueron reducidos a 5).



Te dirán que es fake también.


----------



## Simo Hayha (16 Abr 2022)

Los soldados rusos escribieron grafittis con caca. Algunos foreros encajarían bien en el ejército ruso


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (16 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> De todos modos esto se llama "reciprocidad" y es de estilo en la diplomacia.
> 
> Si alguien me expulsa 10 personas, yo le expulso 10 (reciprocidad). Además nos intercambiamos "notas de queja" unos a otros.
> 
> ...



Lo que dice Nico es cierto. Es un poco raro de cojones. Sólo se me ocurre que lo hagan poco a poco.

Pinovski se que eres polaco y es casi algo personal pero tampoco hay que ponerse así. Y lo de Nico CM de renko es de risa si se descojona abiertamente de él en varios hilos. No me parece descabellado que los rusos cremen a sus soldados porque parece que hay ciertos indicios, pero esas cantidades son locas.


----------



## zapatitos (16 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Estamos mas cerca de la guerra nuclear que nunca en la historia.
> La crisis de los misiles no fue mas que un conflicto menor al lado de la situación actual.
> Dios quiera los lideres de las potencias tengan la sabiduría y decencia necesaria para evitar la catástrofe que se nos avecina.
> Si les queda algo de humanidad que piensen en los niños y la vida que no podran vivir si ocurre lo peor




De lo que estás cada vez más cerca es de no tener nada pero ser muy feliz, esto es solo otra excusa más para llegar a eso. Deja de ver la televisión y las redes sociales.

Saludos.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (16 Abr 2022)

Antes de que me salte nadie no estoy justificando que Rusia creme cuerpos, estoy explicando que podría hacerlo en un contexto de guerra ante una sociedad sensible a las bajas humanas (aunque mucho menos que las occidentales)


----------



## Nico (16 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Pinovski se que eres polaco



Si @Pinovsky es polaco, o descendiente de polacos (cosa que ignoro), tiene *TODO el derecho del mundo* de tener asco a los rusos. Supongo que también a los nazis (aunque no lo he visto pegando nada de la Brigada nazi Azov por caso).

Pero una cosa eran los rusos de la "URSS" (comunistas de mierda) y otra diferente los rusos "Siglo XXI".

Rusia ha purgado muchos pecados en carne propia. Cuando se disolvió la URSS literalmente se les destruyó el país. Las nuevas generaciones han crecido "occidente style" y realmente Rusia tendría que ser parte del ecosistema europeo.

El problema es que *eso NO CONVIENE A EE.UU. *y quienes se han ocupado de destruir esa posibilidad, son los EE.UU. (y Europa ha seguido al amo como un perrillo faldero).

Pensar que la Rusia de hoy es la misma URSS de Stalin, es como pensar que los alemanes de hoy son todos "nazis de Hitler" o que los de VOX son "franquistas" y los de Podemos del "Frente Popular".

El mundo ha cambiado (o tendría que haber cambiado) y los que están metiendo el palo en la rueda en este ocasión, no son los rusos, sino los norteamericanos.


----------



## Nico (16 Abr 2022)

Perdón... y reitero.

Lo que le pido a Pinovsky (y a todos los compañeros... *TODOS*) es que tratemos de opinar (libremente) y de poner noticias (las mejores que encontremos), pero si caemos en la pura propaganda y de la más baja estofa, lo único que hacemos es entorpecer la lectura del hilo (lo que justifica los ignores).

En lo personal ignorar a un trol realmente no me molesta... pero me duele cuando tengo que hacerlo *con gente a la que le tengo afecto, cariño o reconocimiento* (y Pinovsky entra en esa lista).

De todos modos, si prefiere dar rienda suelta a su asco y poner cualquier cosa, con todo el dolor activaré el ignore y lo levantaré cuando esto se haya normalizado. Que tampoco nadie se va a morir porque lo pase al ignore por unos meses.


----------



## raptors (16 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Pero es que además Rusia ha estado mintinedo contínuamente, todo son mentiras, mentiras y más mentiras. Lo de los prorrusos es alucinante, supongo que será el escuadrón terraplanista del foro.



*Escupes pura mierda....!!!* Ladren perros..!! poco a poco y sin prisas se avanza...


----------



## Pinovski (16 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Si @Pinovsky es polaco, o descendiente de polacos (cosa que ignoro), tiene *TODO el derecho del mundo* de tener asco a los rusos. Supongo que también a los nazis (aunque no lo he visto pegando nada de la Brigada nazi Azov por caso).
> 
> Pero una cosa eran los rusos de la "URSS" (comunistas de mierda) y otra diferente los rusos "Siglo XXI".
> 
> ...




Lo de que habláis de que sea polaco no se a que viene a cuento, pero por cierto vienes llamándome Pinovsky en cada post, te informo de que en polaco es con i latina, al igual que tantos apellidos polacos. Nada que ver con el ruso. Pero imagino que no lo haces a mala fe.

Respecto al número de cromados, no voy a entrar a debatir la cantidad, es lo de menos. Sería como decir que un asesino en serie u otro tipo de criminal no lo es tanto, porque comete un poco menos de crímenes. No tiene sentido y es obsceno el mero hecho de entrar a comparar con uno u otro.



Es posible que haya imprecisiones, en el marco de una guerra, pero como en todo. Si quieres meterme en el ignore por eso temporalmente... Adelante. Como te he dicho en hilos de Historia y Conspiraciones abres cosas muy interesantes, y sobre catolicismo, pero eso no significa que te vaya a comprar todo, no te equivoques.Pero me parece una tontería. Será que el resto no nos comemos propaganda bolivariana o agenda rusa en este hilo. No creo que tenga nada que ver con trolles o con información de fiar, porque por trolls rusos y propagandistas en este hilo... Mira... No será. Hasta hay quien cita directamente fuentes estatales rusas y no se pone ni colorado. Así que si queréis hacedlo, pero no vendais el rollo de la veracidad de la información porque a estas alturas de la película ya no cuela. Cada uno cree en lo que quiere creer, y ya está. Cuando solo nos ponemos exquisitos con un lado... La cosa canta bastante. En mi opinión es absurdo porque vais a terminar ignorando a todos los que no os den la razón como a los tontos y no tendréis con quien contrastar, solo discutiendo información que es supervisada por el ministerio de la verdad ruso. De distintos medios eso sí, pero con una única fuente... Es ridículo, pero entiendo que es una decisión cómoda entrar todos los días en un hilo que te dice lo que quieres oír... Ahora bien, esa auto complacencia poco tiene que ver con esa búsqueda de la verdad que tanto cacareais. A mi tampoco se me caen los dedos de los anillos porque no escribo exclusivamente para un público pro ruso, así que nada cambia para mi.


----------



## Nico (16 Abr 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> pero por cierto vienes llamándome Pinovsky en cada post,






Puro error mío. Disculpa.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (16 Abr 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> Lo de que habláis de que sea polaco no se a que viene a cuento, pero por cierto vienes llamándome Pinovsky en cada post, te informo de que en polaco es con i latina, al igual que tantos apellidos polacos. Nada que ver con el ruso. Pero imagino que no lo haces a mala fe.
> 
> Respecto al número de cromados, no voy a entrar a debatir la cantidad, es lo de menos. Sería como decir que un asesino en serie u otro tipo de criminal no lo es tanto, porque comete un poco menos de crímenes. No tiene sentido y es obsceno el mero hecho de entrar a comparar con uno u otro.
> 
> ...



Me estás malinterpretado yo creo, yo no digo que tengas que necesariamente pensar así por ser polaco. Pero que tienes otras influencias quizás a nivel personal o cultural que pueden influirte pero como a todos. No creo que los españoles sean objetivos ante una invasión marroquí por ejemplo. De todos modos perdona si te ofendió. Simplemente recuerdo que en un hilo de @El Ariki Mau (de aquella no había empezado la guerra) lo comentabas. Creo que Nico lo explicó bien. Y ojo que yo no soy pro ruso, no escondo mi posición, voy a favor del invadido y hay una cooperación incómoda con la OTAN que tampoco me agrada. ¿Pero que alternativas tiene un país menor y más débil que Rusia más allá de pactar con el diablo? Por si solos serían barridos del mapa. Además, creo que son de sobra conscientes que están siendo utilizados como carnaza para desgastar a Rusia. Pero hay que ponerse en la psique de los ucranianos, NO quieren que un gobierno extranjero derroque a su gobierno (o cualquier variante menor, tampoco sabemos que quería Putin exactamente en la invasión fallida inicial) y para ellos tener negocios con la OTAN es un mal muy pero que muy menor. A veces olvidamos que es la OTAN la que rechaza a Ucrania... No Ucrania la que rechaza a la OTAN...


----------



## mazuste (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Von Rudel (16 Abr 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Si hubiese sido un barco otánico ya tendríamos otro casus belli típico al estilo EE.UU. (Maine, Lusitania, Maddox,...etc)
> No entiendo los remilgos de Putin.
> Empiezo a pensar que todo esto forma parte del reset,...




Lo cierto es que no sabemos la estrategia de Rusia, o lo que pretenden. 


Ni sabemos los planes a largo plazo de Putin.


Pero por lo tradicional de los Rusos/Sovieticos, lo suyo es ganar los objetivos políticos cueste las vidas que sean. Como les ocurrio en la 2 GM. Los Americanos es ganar la guerra aunque después pierdad sus objetivos politicos.

Ejemplo: La URSS lo suyo es tomar media Europa y controlarla aunque cueste 1 millon de vidas mas.

Ejemplo: USA gana la guerra de Irak fácil. Pero políticamente fracasa convirtiendose en un titere de Iran.


Puede equivocarme pero pienso que los Rusos van ir a Ucrania y lograr sus objetivos cueste lo que les cueste. Ucrania esta dispuesto a resistir también. Lo que no tengo tan claro es a "occidente". Pero si Rusia tiene que ir a una guerra de 5 años para lograr lo que quiere de Ucrania lo va a hacer.


----------



## mazuste (16 Abr 2022)

Un oso fuerte y poderoso renace recorriendo los rincones mentales de los dueños
de EEUU, Europa, Japón y otros especímenes carroñeros en el planeta Tierra. 
El fantasmal miedo y el odio histérico se apodera de ellos y sus caniches falderos.
Es inexorable.


----------



## ussser (16 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1026552
> Ver archivo adjunto 1026552



Que ridículo más bochornoso.


----------



## Simo Hayha (16 Abr 2022)

Italia apela a la Corte Penal Internacional las atrocidades que han cometido los rusos en Ucrania


----------



## Ardilla Roja (16 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Perdón... y reitero.
> 
> Lo que le pido a Pinovsky (y a todos los compañeros... *TODOS*) es que tratemos de opinar (libremente) y de poner noticias (las mejores que encontremos), pero si caemos en la pura propaganda y de la más baja estofa, lo único que hacemos es entorpecer la lectura del hilo (lo que justifica los ignores).
> 
> ...



Los que yo pongo en el ignore, en el ignore se quedan. No estoy dispuesta a leer aquí la misma propaganda otánica que sueltan cuál diarrea incontrolable lo mass-mierda.


----------



## crocodile (16 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> *La UE condena la expulsión de Rusia de sus diplomáticos*
> El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso ha declarado 'persona non grata' a 18 empleados de la delegación de la Unión Europea en Moscú en respuesta a la decisión de la UE de expulsar a cerca de una veintena de diplomáticos rusos. Por su parte, la Unión Europea condenó la *"decisión injustificada e infundada”* y la calificó como *“pura represalia”.
> 
> It's OK when we do it. *



Y ellos si pueden expulsar a los Rusos ?, Valiente partida de vasallos esclavos de USA, asco y vómito .


----------



## Satori (16 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> En realidad la debilidad extrema de 1991 condujo a que aceptaran sin negociación alguna las fronteras bastante arbitrarias de las repúblicas de opereta de la URSS, que por otra parte *fingía en su constitución* respetar la autodeterminación, así que en el pecado llevan la penitencia.



Pues para ser fingido, bien que lo llevaron a cabo. En EEUU, el intento de algunos estados de separarse por su cuenta era un derecho constitucional que fue violado mediante una guerra civil.

Y por cierto, por seguir con paralelismos, la parte que ahora conquisten los rusos de Ucrania va a tener tantas posibilidades de volver a ser independientes como el territorio de Nuevo Méjico, Arizona, California, Texas etc de volver a México.


----------



## crocodile (16 Abr 2022)

❌ — Sirenas antiaéreas reportadas hace un tiempo en Lviv/Lvov, así como explosiones en la ciudad de Ucrania Occidental


----------



## raptors (16 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Pues para ser fingido, bien que lo llevaron a cabo. En EEUU, el intento de algunos estados de separarse por su cuenta era un derecho constitucional que fue violado mediante una guerra civil.
> 
> Y por cierto, por seguir con paralelismos, la parte que ahora conquisten los rusos de Ucrania va a tener tantas posibilidades de volver a ser independientes como el territorio de Nuevo Méjico, Arizona, California, Texas etc de volver a México.



La verdad muy pndejo tu analisis....


----------



## Satori (16 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Argentina no invade, recupera las Islas, y la recuperacion fue el 2 de abril, el primer combate el fue el 1 de mayo.
> No se entiende que no era extender una pista. Era llevar todo el sistema de armas a la isla., para mantener y armar a los aviones.
> En un ambiente que desconcian y no tenian la proteccion que si tenian en el continente.
> Una sola vez intentaron los ingleses entrar al continente y la operacion fue frustrada.
> ...



Que si hombre, que si. Que los argentinos lo hicieron todo muy bien, por eso perdieron una guerra que hubieran podido ganar con cierta facilidad.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Satori (16 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La principal amenaza para la guerra nuclear es solo una persona. En EEUU nadie ha amenazado con usar nukes ni que no íbamos a tener tiempo para parpadear. El loco es olo uno.



En EEUU ya llevan años discutiendo dos cositas: una es el uso puntual de armas nucleares tácticas en conflictos en principio convencionales, y por otro lado la posibilidad que tendrían de efectuar un primer golpe nuclear a Rusia y/o China tan devastador que no haya réplica posible por parte de éstos.


----------



## Satori (16 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> La verdad muy pndejo tu analisis....



Supongo que habré tocado alguna fibra sensible, pero lo siento. Es lo que hay.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## crocodile (16 Abr 2022)

" Slavutych está rodeada por el ejército ruso, los puestos de control y las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están siendo destruidas

La administración de la región de Kiev confirma que la ciudad de Slavutych, cerca de Chernobyl, está "completamente aislada" por las tropas rusas.
Las autoridades locales prohibieron a la población circular por las calles".


----------



## crocodile (16 Abr 2022)

El vicepresidente del Comité de Defensa de la Duma Estatal, Yuri Shvytkin, cree que es hora de que Rusia pase de las declaraciones de advertencia a las acciones concretas sobre el tema de contrarrestar el suministro de armas a Ucrania, que son realizadas por los países occidentales.

“En particular, para infligir bombardeos preventivos en la infraestructura de Ucrania, incluido el transporte. Es decir, en carreteras, puentes y aeródromos. Al mismo tiempo, se deben realizar bombardeos en los mismos escalones con armas en el territorio del país.


----------



## tomcat ii (16 Abr 2022)

La historia del comunismo, 4 docs de 1 hora en inglés. Muy bueno.

Resumen ejecutivo: Bandidos psicópatas crean secta destructiva y millones de muertos de hambre retrasados hacen el subnormal durante 100 años.


----------



## crocodile (16 Abr 2022)

Se reportan esta mañana bombarderos estratégicos TU22M escoltados por cazas en Smolensk dirección Ucrania.


----------



## tomcat ii (16 Abr 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *SI RUSIA NO SACA LOS NUKES SE VA AL PUTÍSIMO GUANO*



Y si los saca se va al putísimo guano. Y se han metido ellos solitos.


----------



## frangelico (16 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Pues para ser fingido, bien que lo llevaron a cabo. En EEUU, el intento de algunos estados de separarse por su cuenta era un derecho constitucional que fue violado mediante una guerra civil.
> 
> Y por cierto, por seguir con paralelismos, la parte que ahora conquisten los rusos de Ucrania va a tener tantas posibilidades de volver a ser independientes como el territorio de Nuevo Méjico, Arizona, California, Texas etc de volver a México.



Cierto. La cuestión es que nadie pensaba que jamás se ejercería ese derecho, de ahí que dibujaran unas fronteras ridículas fabricando protoestados grotescos que ahora de pronto por carambolas del destino se han convertido en estados de verdad. En realidad sin una debilidad y corrupción extremas jamás habría ocurrido lo de 1991, como mínimo tendrían que haber renegociado fronteras, un corredor para llegar a Kaliningrado, pero se les puede las manos.


----------



## frangelico (16 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> En EEUU ya llevan años discutiendo dos cositas: una es el uso puntual de armas nucleares tácticas en conflictos en principio convencionales, y por otro lado la posibilidad que tendrían de efectuar un primer golpe nuclear a Rusia y/o China tan devastador que no haya réplica posible por parte de éstos.



Esto es lo más terrible que ocurre en el mundo ahora mismo. La degeneración educativa , y no se si genética, nos ha llevado a que existan supuestos expertos planteándose cosas que llevarían al mundo a la edad media y a unos cientos de millones de habitantes, como si nada. Esto hace medio siglo habría sido impensable, ahora es doctor y asesor de un presidente cualquier paleto (por no hablar de lo que llega a presidente) y de ahí viene el desastre potencial.


----------



## crocodile (16 Abr 2022)

Ciberataque a aeropuertos alemanes.

⚡Los chicos del grupo de hackers "Killnet" hoy "atacaron" 3 aeropuertos en Alemania

✅ Ataque al sitio web oficial del Aeropuerto Internacional de Colonia/Bonn
❌http://www.koeln-bonn-airport.de/
Check website performance and response: Check host - online website monitoring

✅ Ataque al sitio web oficial del Aeropuerto Internacional de Bremen
❌https://www.bremen-airport.com/
Check website performance and response: Check host - online website monitoring

✅ Ataque al sitio web oficial del Aeropuerto Internacional de Hamburgo
❌https://www.hamburg-airport.de/de
Check website performance and response: Check host - online website monitoring

Escribe en un mensaje:

“❗El mismo escenario de nuestra protesta ahora visita Alemania. ¡Detengan el suministro de armas a Ucrania!”.

“Alemanes, hoy será difícil comprar un boleto de avión a través del sitio. Utilice un coche o un autobús al aeropuerto. Nos disculpamos por cualquier inconveniente causado. ¡Por favor culpe a su gobierno fascista por todo!”

También el otro día "Killnet" "puso" el sitio web oficial del Ministerio de Defensa alemán
El ataque se detuvo después de 5 horas.


----------



## John Nash (16 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ciberataque a aeropuertos alemanes.
> 
> ⚡Los chicos del grupo de hackers "Killnet" hoy "atacaron" 3 aeropuertos en Alemania
> 
> ...



Y gracias.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Abr 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Por sus contestaciones creo que no leyó para nada lo que escribí.Dije que además de otras cosas hay que interrumpir las cadenas de suministros de los ukros de Donbass si hiciera falta con comandos.
> 
> Sus contestaciones han sido absurdas...
> 
> ...



A la nevera…


----------



## arriondas (16 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Lo mismo que decía asteriscos en Siria: _"Qué van a hacer con 20 avioncitos", "son un hazmerreir", "los van a hacer polvo"._
> 
> Y ahí tienes Siria estabilizada con los "20 avioncitos".
> 
> ...



La propaganda funciona de ese modo. Busca desmoralizar, que el ánimo decaiga, sembrar dudas y miedo. Lo estamos viendo desde el 2020.

"Treinta asnos salvajes, qué daño pueden hacernos..." El resto es Historia.


----------



## capitán almeida (16 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Pero @Zhukov cagon de mierda que se la pasa promocionando crímenes contra la humanidad dijo que la "Paupérrima" fuerza aérea "Ukronazi" había sido destruida el primer día explique usted que ha fallado ?
> 
> @Zhukov simplemente en lo militar ha resultado ser UNA GRAN MONTAÑA DE MIERDA - Debieron hacer caso a otros pacoanalistasdemierda de sofa como obviamente *YO* o no es así @capitán almeida ?
> 
> ...



Obviamente si Rusia hubiera fichado al patton del Orinoco de analista ahora mismo ya estaría Putin en París, hala a seguir festejando que mientras tanto Jersón, Militopol, Berdiansk, Mariupol van a cansarse de ver la bandera Rusa ahí puesta, de donde entran no salen y lo mejor está por llegar cuando se limpie todo el dombas


----------



## Cosmopolita (16 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> que malo era Stalin que deportaba gente a SIberia
> 
> y tambien a Australia o a la Guayana Francesa



Hombre entre mandar a Siberia y fusilar hay una diferencia, más o menos como entre la silla y la silla eléctrica.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## crocodile (16 Abr 2022)

A esta hora bombardeos aéreos rusos en las regiones de Zaporozhye, Kirovograd, Cherkasy, Vinnitsa, Kiev y Zhytomyr.


----------



## John Nash (16 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Obviamente si Rusia hubiera fichado al patton del Orinoco de analista ahora mismo ya estaría Putin en París, hala a seguir festejando que mientras tanto Jersón, Militopol, Berdiansk, Mariupol van a cansarse de ver la bandera Rusa ahí puesta, de donde entran no salen y lo mejor está por llegar cuando se limpie todo el dombas



Y apuntar que los nazis de azov siguen rodeados. Su aniquilación próxima.


----------



## crocodile (16 Abr 2022)

El Vicecanciller y al mismo tiempo Ministro de Economía de Alemania, Robert Habek, llamó a los compatriotas a reducir el consumo de energía para ayudar a su país a deshacerse del petróleo y el gas rusos.

En una entrevista con Funke Mediengruppe, sugirió que los alemanes usen el tren o la bicicleta para Semana Santa: "Es fácil para la billetera y molesto para Putin".

Si calienta el apartamento y corre las cortinas por la noche, puede ahorrar hasta un 5% de energía. Y si baja la temperatura en la habitación en 1 ° C, entonces el ahorro será de alrededor del 6%: "Tal vez no sea muy conveniente, pero no se congelará".

El ministro también hizo un llamado a los empleadores para que transfieran a los empleados al trabajo remoto, como fue el caso durante la pandemia. Puedes trabajar desde casa uno o dos días a la semana. Primero de forma voluntaria.

En general, según Habek, sus consejos ayudarán a reducir el consumo de energía en un 10% sin mayores problemas.


----------



## crocodile (16 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Y apuntar que los nazis de azov siguen rodeados. Su aniquilación próxima.



Saben que están muertos, que se jodan .


----------



## Al-paquia (16 Abr 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> Error.
> 
> Bonito texto el problema es que los crematorios rusos móviles están demasiado documentados ya, y no vienen de Ucrania... Sino que son ya una unidas clásica de guerras anteriores, incluso hay organizaciones de madres de soldados rusos trabajando en exponer más estos asuntos... Hay incluso periodistas rusos encarcelados por investigar sobre el tema.
> 
> ...



Nico es un payaso, en el hilo del bitcoin se dedicó a vomitar su verborrea sembrando la duda entre mucha gente que ahora podría ser millonaria.


----------



## crocodile (16 Abr 2022)

Otro genocidio Ukronazi en Mariupol.

Civiles y pacientes del complejo médico del hospital de Mariupol se convirtieron en un escudo humano que AZOV cubrió durante la retirada

Los cuerpos de civiles y pacientes del hospital fueron encontrados en el territorio del complejo médico del hospital No. 4 en Mariupol. Esto no es una fosa común, es una montaña de cuerpos - las víctimas del régimen nazi, que AZOV usó como escudo humano - evidencia directa del genocidio


----------



## John Nash (16 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Saben que están muertos, que se jodan .



Es solo una conjetura pero algo me dice que ahí se echará alguna nuke táctica y que eso explica que se de tiempo a la población civil a escaparse.
Rusia no tiene intención de llevar tropas a luchar cuerpo a cuerpo casa por casa mientras le están esperando conflictos mayores contra occidente.


----------



## raptors (16 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Supongo que habré tocado alguna fibra sensible, pero lo siento. Es lo que hay.



*Y aparte se indigna el empinado...!!* _jaja_ La verdad muy pndejo tu análisis...!!


----------



## arriondas (16 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El Vicecanciller y al mismo tiempo Ministro de Economía de Alemania, Robert Habek, llamó a los compatriotas a reducir el consumo de energía para ayudar a su país a deshacerse del petróleo y el gas rusos.
> 
> En una entrevista con Funke Mediengruppe, sugirió que los alemanes usen el tren o la bicicleta para Semana Santa: "Es fácil para la billetera y molesto para Putin".
> 
> ...



¿Lo va a hacer él? Claro... que no. Pasa frío en casa, ve en bici al curro. Que a Putin le jode y tal.

Los políticos se ríen en la cara de los ciudadanos. Les toman por gilipollas... y quizá tengan razón, visto lo visto estos tres años.


----------



## Magick (16 Abr 2022)

Embajador de Polonia en EE. UU.
“El presidente Zelensky es el líder del Mundo Libre”


----------



## Cosmopolita (16 Abr 2022)

DEP los marineros.






Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## frangelico (16 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El Vicecanciller y al mismo tiempo Ministro de Economía de Alemania, Robert Habek, llamó a los compatriotas a reducir el consumo de energía para ayudar a su país a deshacerse del petróleo y el gas rusos.
> 
> En una entrevista con Funke Mediengruppe, sugirió que los alemanes usen el tren o la bicicleta para Semana Santa: "Es fácil para la billetera y molesto para Putin".
> 
> ...



Y si se te congelan los dedos y tienen que amputarte alguno tampoco pasa nada, que para eso tienes diez.


----------



## Trajanillo (16 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> *La UE condena la expulsión de Rusia de sus diplomáticos*
> El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso ha declarado 'persona non grata' a 18 empleados de la delegación de la Unión Europea en Moscú en respuesta a la decisión de la UE de expulsar a cerca de una veintena de diplomáticos rusos. Por su parte, la Unión Europea condenó la *"decisión injustificada e infundada”* y la calificó como *“pura represalia”.
> 
> It's OK when we do it. *



Estas cosas demuestran el grado de estar fuera de la realidad de la UE, como han hecho lo que les ha dado la gana desde los 90s se piensan que nadie les puede contestar.
Ellos pueden expulsar funcionarios la otra parte no. Pensamiento infantil que nos muestra la sociedad que tenemos ahora


----------



## Red Star (16 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Es solo una conjetura pero algo me dice que ahí se echará alguna nuke táctica y que eso explica que se de tiempo a la población civil a escaparse.
> Rusia no tiene intención de llevar tropas a luchar cuerpo a cuerpo casa por casa mientras le están esperando conflictos mayores contra occidente.



Rusia no va a tirar bombas nucleares al lado de su territorio para contaminar con radioactividad Ucrania y que luego esa mierda llegue a Rusia arrastrada por el viento. Dejad ya de flipar.


----------



## Mitrofán (16 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> El problema de fondo es que si se rompe con el actual sistema de asignación de ZEE por el capricho de un país, de pronto China tendrá toda la legitimidad (de la que hoy carece de iure) para sus pretensiones , y Marruecos sobre Canarias y quien quiera en realidad. A Grecia no le conviene y además es de 101 de relaciones internacionales que ceder ante musulmanes es el camino de la permanente derrota. En España tenemos retrasados severos en Exteriores que creen en el apaciguamiento y tendrán la guerra en cuanto muera Priscilla, que será pronto por desgracia. Esperemos que los griegos tengan algo más de conocimiento, loa dos últimos siglos como país independiente y los cuatro anteriores de esclavitud quizá les ayuden a pensar mejor que nuestros funcionarios y políticos basura.



vamos a ver, la política real respecto al uso de a las zonas económicas exclusivas, como todas las políticas, depende en última instancia de quien tenga capacidad de imponer el último argumento. 
la convención de naciones unidas la ha firmado y ratificado china pero no turquía ni estados unidos ni otros países. marruecos sí y supongo que ateniéndose a ella pretende explotar los recursos de la zona marítima próxima a canarias. 

todo es gris, las llamadas convenciones internacionales tienen su propia dinámica de legalidad y legitimidad. el mundo sería muy aburrido sin los conflictos que facilitan los acuerdos entre los hombres inteligentes.

(sólo por añadir una anécdota "griega", la región de ática, la de atenas, era de lengua y poblamiento mayoritariamente albanés hasta hace cuatro días cuatro... )


----------



## thanos2 (16 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Antes de que me salte nadie no estoy justificando que Rusia creme cuerpos, estoy explicando que podría hacerlo en un contexto de guerra ante una sociedad sensible a las bajas humanas (aunque mucho menos que las occidentales)



Y que pruebas hay de ello?

Porque hasta ahora la única grabación fiable de testigos civiles desmonta las versiones de los medios occidentales y demuestra que es el ejército ucraniano quien destruyó Mariupol y quién ha llevado a cabo un genocidio allí.

Lo demás, como los crematorios, hasta que haya pruebas, es propaganda.

Como Bucha. Hay muertos, pero quién los mató?


----------



## arriondas (16 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y si se te congelan los dedos y tienen que amputarte alguno tampoco pasa nada, que para eso tienes diez.



Como se callan lo de la temperatura de confort. Que tiene que ser de 18 grados para arriba. Por debajo de eso la casa ESTA FRIA, que no me tomen el pelo.

El Habeck ese quiere que los alemanes estén en su casa como en los cuarteles y colominas de los años 60-70-80. En la cocina se estaba calentito, pero en las habitaciones... Lo siguiente será decir que calienten un ladrillo y lo metan en la cama.


----------



## thanos2 (16 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Embajador de Polonia en EE. UU.
> “El presidente Zelensky es el líder del Mundo Libre”



No os hace sospechar que estamos ahora mismo ante una secta y un programa de captación?


----------



## arriondas (16 Abr 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> No os hace sospechar que estamos ahora mismo ante una secta y un programa de captación?



Es clavado a ese programa, a ese proceso. Son los mismos mecanismos, las mismas técnicas. Evidentemente, los débiles mentales sucumben, no son capaces de resistirse.


----------



## Trajanillo (16 Abr 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Rusia no va a tirar bombas nucleares al lado de su territorio para contaminar con radioactividad Ucrania y que luego esa mierda llegue a Rusia arrastrada por el viento. Dejad ya de flipar.



Lo de la radiactividad de una táctica tampoco es tanta y se disiparía rápido al igual que una estratégica explotada en altura otra cosa son miles a la vez, pero entonces nos daria igual la radiactividad.


----------



## Minsky Moment (16 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El Vicecanciller y al mismo tiempo Ministro de Economía de Alemania, Robert Habek, llamó a los compatriotas a reducir el consumo de energía para ayudar a su país a deshacerse del petróleo y el gas rusos.
> 
> En una entrevista con Funke Mediengruppe, sugirió que los alemanes usen el tren o la bicicleta para Semana Santa: "Es fácil para la billetera y molesto para Putin".
> 
> ...



Primero, voluntario para que nos vayamos acostumbrando. Después, por ley.


----------



## Mitrofán (16 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Son curiosas esas incrustaciones griegas, Italia también tiene alguna.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1026601



el mar negro, el sur de italia, egipto, siria, anatolia... el mundo griego que se fue al garete con la "gran idea" ( Μεγάλη Ιδέα ), un nacionalismo ramplón como todos los demás. una pena que del* mundo* griego sólo vaya quedando un *país* pequeño, grecia.
(la lengua griega moderna sufrió un proceso de normativización y "normalització" -como el turco y al mismo tiempo- que la purificó de elementos árabes, turcos, persas, eslavos, italianos..... el enriquecimiento lingüístico de los orates nacionalistas de todas partes. Y cuando no había palabra pura y prístina en vez de mantener la contaminada en uso se cogía directamente del francés!!


----------



## Bishop (16 Abr 2022)

Anticriminal dijo:


> A ver cuando lanzan bombas nucleares para que de una vez caiga Rusia y luego China se acojone totalmente... esto es un sinvivir



No digas estupideces. Cuidado con lo que pides, no se vaya a hacer realidad y luego tengas muchas cosas que lamentar. Mayormente, el sobrevivir.


----------



## Artigas (16 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Que si hombre, que si. Que los argentinos lo hicieron todo muy bien, por eso perdieron una guerra que hubieran podido ganar con cierta facilidad.



En su momento ya se te explicó en extenso las razones por las cuales Pto. Argentino no podía ser utilizado como base de cazas, cómo lo único planificado de esa guerra fue el desembarco y recuperación de las islas el 2 de abril, a partir de allí todo fue improvisado. Demasiado se hizo, teniendo en cuenta esto y que se estaba peleando contra la OTAN con material desfasado 30/40 años, sin flota e imposibilitados de adquirir suministros bélicos debido a embargos varios.

Ahora, no entiendo a qué viene traer a cuento Malvinas, siendo que fue una guerra en un teatro de operaciones aeronaval. Ucrania es un teatro eminentemente terrestre con operaciones marítimas marginales.


----------



## Magick (16 Abr 2022)

No se si es de ahora, pero con la red mimetica poco van a esconder...

_Parece que los MiG-29 ucranianos están siendo transportados en diferentes partes a través de las carreteras. Sería interesante si así es como los MiG-29 donados de los países de la OTAN se transportan a Ucrania para no atraer los ataques aéreos rusos._


----------



## El-Mano (16 Abr 2022)

Zelenski dice k llevan 3.000 muertos y 10.000 heridos...
Que de unos 15.000 o mas de mariupol, habran muerto 2/3 partes no lo recuerda.









Zelensky estimates up to 3,000 Ukrainian soldiers killed during the war. Around 10,000 Ukrainian troops have been injured Kyiv, Kyiv city - Ukraine Interactive map - Ukraine Latest news on live map - liveuamap.com


Zelensky estimates up to 3,000 Ukrainian soldiers killed during the war. Around 10,000 Ukrainian troops have been injured . Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news and information site dedicated to factual reporting of a variety of important topics including...




liveuamap.com


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Abr 2022)

Al final, como todo, la competencia hace mucho en el campo de batalla…por ejemplo la tripulación de este T-80BV…
El tanque ruso resistió varios impactos directos de misiles, entró en batalla y derrotó al enemigo.





Российский танк выдержал несколько прямых попаданий ракет, вступил в бой и разгромил противника


Российский танк Т-80БВ успешно выдержал несколько прямых попаданий из ПТРК




avia.pro





También es verdad que puede llevar ese modelo algunos juguetes nuevos de defensa y no lo digan por eso de la niebla de guerra…


----------



## Harman (16 Abr 2022)

Un peligro más para la población civil


Sitiadas en tres zonas de la ciudad – el barrio adyacente al puerto, la zona de Azovmash y la de Azovstal-, las tropas ucranianas continúan manteniendo la ficción de férrea resistencia para d…




slavyangrad.es











Un peligro más para la población civil


16/04/2022


Sitiadas en tres zonas de la ciudad – el barrio adyacente al puerto, la zona de Azovmash y la de Azovstal-, las tropas ucranianas continúan manteniendo la ficción de férrea resistencia para _desbloquear _la ciudad. Sin embargo, a medida que esa resistencia se reduce, especialmente tras la rendición de más de un millar de efectivos de la 36ª Brigada tras un fallido intento de fuga, aparecen otros peligros para la población civil. Es el caso de los francotiradores, que, al contrario que grandes unidades militares, tienen facilidades para esconderse y reaparecer cuando menos se les espera.


Artículo Original: Dmitry Steshin / Komsomolskaya Pravda

Una guerra de francotiradores ha comenzado en Mariupol, no hay duda de ello. El otro día, el corresponsal de _Komsomolskaya Pravda_ se vio bajo el fuego de los francotiradores en la zona de la margen izquierda, en una zona hace tiempo barrida. Hoy, un francotirador ha herido a una mujer frente a mí. En pleno centro de la ciudad, a un centenar de metros del teatro dramático, un francotirador ha comenzado a disparar por la tarde.

Tatiana recibió un disparo en el muslo. Ocurrió en la esquina entre la avenida Mira y la calle Nielsen, cerca de uno de los edificios del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania (SBU), que hace tiempo que ha sido revisado por los servicios especiales, los zapadores e incluso por algún periodista de _KP_.

Ayer había comenzado una prolongada tormenta en las costas del mar de Azov y Tatiana y su marido salieron a recoger las piezas caídas del tejado de hierro para cerrar las ventanas de su destrozado piso. Desde el sótano, donde la familia ha vivido durante cincuenta días, solo se distanciaron una docena de metros. Literalmente fueron a la vuelta de la esquina de su casa.

Recibieron un disparo a escasa distancia: tanto Tatiana como su marido escucharon el disparo. La mujer fue trasladada al sótano y le vendaron lo mejor que pudieron.

Apenas unos minutos después, el corresponsal de _KP_ circulaba a lo largo de la supuestamente segura avenida Mira para llegar al lugar de la ominosa provocación, el teatro dramático. Dos vecinos de la mujer herida se apresuraron a nuestro coche: “¡Ayuda! ¡Hay una chica herida! ¿Podéis llevarla al hospital?”. Cuando llegamos al patio de la casa, también nos dispararon a nosotros, escuchamos el zumbido de la bala y el rebote en el metal.

Colocaron a la chica en el coche y salimos rápidamente del patio hacia la avenida Mira derrapando.

En el apaleado hospital Número 17, en el que hace unas semanas los muertos se agolpaban en las alas vacías, la vida ha mejorado algo. En un minuto, los voluntarios se presentaron con una camilla. Tatiana fue operada rápidamente, concretamente una hora después, y se le retiró una bala de 7,62 milímetros. No había falta dejar a la mujer en el hospital, así que la llevamos de vuelta al sótano. Está más protegida ahí, los vecinos la cuidarán. Todo el patio ha vivido como si fuera una única comunidad o una familia durante los últimos cincuenta días. Incluso cocinan juntos para todos. Tatiana nos dijo: “Hoy dios me ha enviado tanto enemigos como amigos”.

Queda una pregunta: ¿Cómo y de dónde aparecen saboteadores nazis en el centro de Mariupol? Los vecinos de Tatiana nos lo explicaron. Resulta que el centro histórico de la ciudad se levanta sobre las catacumbas y hay varias salidas conocidas de esas mazmorras, justo en la calle Nielsen, donde Tatiana resultó herida, en la vecina calle Kuindyi y en el jardín municipal. Es simplemente imposible que los _azovtsi_, que llevan ocho años preparando la defensa de la ciudad, no sepan dónde están esas salidas.


----------



## Octubrista (16 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El Vicecanciller y al mismo tiempo Ministro de Economía de Alemania, Robert Habek, llamó a los compatriotas a reducir el consumo de energía para ayudar a su país a deshacerse del petróleo y el gas rusos.
> 
> En una entrevista con Funke Mediengruppe, sugirió que los alemanes usen el tren o la bicicleta para Semana Santa: "Es fácil para la billetera y molesto para Putin".
> 
> ...



Jo, jo, jo... cómo toman el pelo a los alemanes sus mediocres políticos.
Si quieren consumir menos energía que paren las fábricas, las viviendas sólo consumen un porcentaje pequeño.

Ahora que disfruten de haberse dejado engañar por los verdes y por haber renunciado a las nucleares y haberlo hecho mediante dogmas en su sistema educativo durante décadas.
Los franceses, al menos, estudian con orgullo que necesitan soberanía energética y enseñan en las escuelas a sus niños que necesitan nucleares, y casi ningún movimiento antinuclear tiene peso en las calles francesas.

En estos asuntos de ve la planificación en las sociedades.


----------



## Magick (16 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Un peligro más para la población civil
> 
> 
> Sitiadas en tres zonas de la ciudad – el barrio adyacente al puerto, la zona de Azovmash y la de Azovstal-, las tropas ucranianas continúan manteniendo la ficción de férrea resistencia para d…
> ...



A los kale borroka ucros les quedan tres telediarios.


----------



## Octubrista (16 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Embajador de Polonia en EE. UU.
> “El presidente Zelensky es el líder del Mundo Libre”



Al Embajador polaco le ha llegado el mismo manual que a Abascal.


----------



## Mitrofán (16 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Pero es que además Rusia ha estado mintinedo contínuamente, todo son mentiras, mentiras y más mentiras. Lo de los prorrusos es alucinante, supongo que será el escuadrón terraplanista del foro.



de las mentiras de rusos y ucranianos ya estamos prevenidos y son esperables; lo realmente insólito de esta guerra es la unanimidad de los medios desde el primer día y el proceso de cancelación y silenciamiento al que se está procediendo con la disidencia informativa.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (16 Abr 2022)

Situación en Mariupol.


----------



## Hal8995 (16 Abr 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Situación en Mariupol.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1026802



Creo que en el distrito Primorsky queda todavía resistencia ukra.

Ha sido eliminada ? Alguien puede confirmarlo ?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Abr 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Situación en Mariupol.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1026802



Quedaría solo la planta Azovstal…


----------



## golden graham (16 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Zelenski dice k llevan 3.000 muertos y 10.000 heridos...
> Que de unos 15.000 o mas de mariupol, habran muerto 2/3 partes no lo recuerda.
> 
> 
> ...



Pero eso se refiere a ayer solo no??


----------



## kikepm (16 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Perdón... y reitero.
> 
> Lo que le pido a Pinovsky (y a todos los compañeros... *TODOS*) es que tratemos de opinar (libremente) y de poner noticias (las mejores que encontremos), pero si caemos en la pura propaganda y de la más baja estofa, lo único que hacemos es entorpecer la lectura del hilo (lo que justifica los ignores).
> 
> ...



Yo he ignorado a gente con la que tenía cierta afinidad.

Deja ya de ensuciar el hilo tu respondiendo a ese baboso, y aunque te caiga bien, ponlo en el ignore.


----------



## El-Mano (16 Abr 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Pero eso se refiere a ayer solo no??



"During the war"... No sé en que realidad vivirá "el cocas"...


----------



## Octubrista (16 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Primero, voluntario para que nos vayamos acostumbrando. Después, por ley.



Va a ser así, será impuesto por ley, y los bloqueos del COVID, la reducción del consumo entonces (barril de petróleo con futuros en negativo, eso es que nadie quería hacerse cargo al vencimiento del futuro y pagar por almacenamiento), o predicar sobre apagones, etc, no es casualidad.

Se estaba y está adoctrinando a la población (occidental, especialmente) con carencias materiales en el futuro, y ya mismo.

Seré "magufo" pero el análisis me lleva a esta conclusión.

Por lo anterior, y el paso del tiempo, sospecho que lo de Ucrania va para largo, y que los verdaderos efectos se verán en octubre (sí, con el otoño), que se verá que el grano ucraniano no alcanza en volumen los mercados, no ha habido tiempo, ni infraestructura de sustitución de los hidrocarburos rusos (en especial el gas), el número de refugiados ucranianos se doble ( y su coste económico), colapse el Estado ucraniano como tal, y el coste energético y previsible bloqueo de llegada a Europa, sea inasumible para su economía.

Lo de los bloqueos del COVID, y el "quédate en casa" fue un entrenamiento.
La diferencia, es que ya no podrán ganar tiempo imprimiendo moneda, y que la gente cobre sin producir, llegará la pobreza a Europa.

Es lo planificado en Londres y Washington, y los políticos europeos, que son sus peones, nos llevan a va esa situación.


----------



## El-Mano (16 Abr 2022)

СМИ: британские инструкторы возобновили подготовку украинских войск в Киеве


Британские спецназовцы возобновили подготовку украинских войск в Киеве и его окрестностях, утверждает газета Times. РИА Новости, 16.04.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog





*The Times: los instructores británicos del SAS reanudaron el entrenamiento de las tropas ucranianas en Kiev*

*MOSCÚ, 16 de abril - RIA Novosti. *Las fuerzas especiales británicas han reanudado el entrenamiento de las tropas ucranianas en Kiev y sus alrededores, según el periódico Times.
Oficiales de dos batallones ucranianos dijeron a la publicación que la semana pasada y la antepasada recibieron entrenamiento militar bajo la guía de instructores del Servicio Aéreo Especial (SAS) de Gran Bretaña .
El capitán Yuriy Myronenko de la unidad, que está estacionada en el distrito Obolonsky de Kiev, dijo que habían llegado instructores militares británicos para entrenar a las tropas ucranianas en el uso de misiles antitanque NLAW. Mark Milley, presidente del Estado Mayor Conjunto de EE. UU. dijo anteriormente que los estadounidenses, junto con sus aliados, entregaron 60.000 sistemas antitanque y 25.000 sistemas antiaéreos al ejército ucraniano

La publicación menciona que en febrero, instructores militares británicos abandonaron el territorio de Ucrania . 

El Ministerio de Defensa británico se negó a confirmar información sobre el regreso de los instructores. 
Rusia lanzó una operación militar especial en Ucrania el 24 de febrero. El presidente Vladimir Putin llamó a su objetivo "la protección de las personas que han sido objeto de genocidio por parte del régimen de Kiev durante ocho años". Para ello, según él, está previsto llevar a cabo "la desmilitarización y desnazificación de Ucrania".
Según el Ministerio de Defensa, a partir del 25 de marzo, las fuerzas armadas completaron las tareas principales de la primera etapa de la operación especial: redujeron significativamente el potencial de combate de Ucrania. El objetivo principal en el departamento militar ruso se llamó la liberación de Donbass.


----------



## kikepm (16 Abr 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Nico es un payaso, en el hilo del bitcoin se dedicó a vomitar su verborrea sembrando la duda entre mucha gente que ahora podría ser millonaria.



No se si un payaso, pero sospechoso de estar a sueldo de alguien, fue obvio durante varios años. Un día recibió el finiquito y desapareció del hilo.


----------



## Magick (16 Abr 2022)

Ilich en Mariupol bajo el control de la RPD




Vídeo:
t.me/news_mvddnr/4390


----------



## NS 4 (16 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Vjosa Osmani-Sadriu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El dia que los perros yankis dejen Bondsteel....


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Zelenski dice k llevan 3.000 muertos y 10.000 heridos...
> Que de unos 15.000 o mas de mariupol, habran muerto 2/3 partes no lo recuerda.
> 
> 
> ...



La bolsa de Mariupol será estudiada en un futuro, no solo por el número de bajas también por haber sido diseñada una defensa OTAN para resistir años (como Alepo) y ha caído en menos de 6 meses…


----------



## Artigas (16 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Algo me dice que dentro de dos meses, más de uno de los "desilusionados", van a tener que desayunarse *con el Donbass completo* (independizado primero y adherido a Rusia por Referendum luego; *los bio-labs desmantelados* y los Biden dando explicaciones al mundo de qué carajo hacían con eso; *los planes "nucleares" de Ucrania cancelados, el ingreso a la NATO de Ucrania, cancelado; la movilización de tropas norteamericanas y sus misiles a la frontera de Rusia, cancelados; el Mar de Azov "nacionalizado", la cuenca hídrica de Crimea recuperada* y... tal vez, hasta la costa ucraniana sobre el Mar Negro "rusificada" -puede que si, puede que no-, Rusia *desarrollando un modelo económico de apoyo e integración con India y China* -para desgracia de Occidente que se pierde el impulso y sus recursos energéticos- y *un sistema financiero global que lo VAN A TENER QUE HACER DE NUEVO*, cuando todo el "3er mundo" se asocie con los rusos-chinos-indios para seguir creciendo.



Demasiado optimista. 

«Liberar Donbass» y «Desnazificar Ucrania» son objetivos sucesivos, no equivalentes.

De tu enumeración, ya se ha conseguido el mar de Azov y la cuenca hídrica de Crimea. Para el resto, resulta indispensable un cambio de gobierno en Kiev, con la situación actual, eso no estaría pasando. Habría que ver si sucede si es que logran rodear y eliminar al grueso del ejército ucraniano en Donbass.

Hace una semana, Rusia tenía dos opciones: empeñar más medios o limitar los objetivos. Escogió la segunda. Para mí, esto implica que la operación queda limitada al Donbass. Si esto no hace cambiar la situación política en Kiev, no habrá soluciones a largo plazo, no se liquidarán las tensiones y dentro de unos años tendremos una "2da Guerra de Ucrania".


----------



## NS 4 (16 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Si el Reino de España elimina los hidrocarburos mejor que nos suicidemos todos rápidamente, ya que dependemos en más del 80% de energía primaria.



No es que esta purrela nos lo elimine...es que por su estulta praxis gestora NOS LO ELIMINEN...tanto Argelia como los demas proveedores...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> СМИ: британские инструкторы возобновили подготовку украинских войск в Киеве
> 
> 
> Британские спецназовцы возобновили подготовку украинских войск в Киеве и его окрестностях, утверждает газета Times. РИА Новости, 16.04.2022
> ...



Nunca han abandonado las SAS Ucrania, eso para empezar…


----------



## Bishop (16 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Embajador de Polonia en EE. UU.
> “El presidente Zelensky es el líder del Mundo Libre”



Un mal actor cocainómano, marioneta haciendo de presidente de un país. Un mamarracho cargado hasta arriba de memeces nwo que sacrifica a su pueblo en pos de lo que dictaminan sus amos. No puedo estar más de acuerdo con la designación. Eso sí, habría que añadir la ® a "Mundo Libre". Incluyendo las comillas también.

El nuestro se está esforzando mucho y avanza puestos por momentos en la parte alta de la clasificación.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (16 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> No se si es de ahora, pero con la red mimetica poco van a esconder...
> 
> _Parece que los MiG-29 ucranianos están siendo transportados en diferentes partes a través de las carreteras. Sería interesante si así es como los MiG-29 donados de los países de la OTAN se transportan a Ucrania para no atraer los ataques aéreos rusos._



Eso es un Su-27 Ucraniano, se aprecia por el tamaño y las formas de las tomas de aire, e incluso por la pintura. 

No es un Mig-29.


----------



## Trajanillo (16 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> СМИ: британские инструкторы возобновили подготовку украинских войск в Киеве
> 
> 
> Британские спецназовцы возобновили подготовку украинских войск в Киеве и его окрестностях, утверждает газета Times. РИА Новости, 16.04.2022
> ...



Posiblemente si Rusia fuera más fuerte de lo que parece que es, ya habría mandado bajo valija diplomatica un mensajito al Boris diciendo muy seriamente que o se va de Ucrania o le iba a meter un pepino nucelar en Londres que se iba a jiñar. Y lo hubiera demostrado detonando una tactica en el mar del Norte al ladito de donde extraen el petroleo, como advertencia para posibles tonterias.
Creo que ese mensaje si lo entenderían, decir en la prensa que sus vais a cagar si haceis esto y aquello es una soberana gilipollez y solo muestra tu debilidad.
Además de que si estas atacando un país con las manos atadas a la espalda estas haciendo el imbecil, porque vas a tener perdidas humanas y mecanicos a cascoporro, la estrategia rusa en este asunto es un poco, llamemosla, peculiar.

Deberían haber borrado del mapa toda infraestructura que hiciera daño al país invadido, tanto puentes, nudos ferroviarios como estaciones electricas, almacenes de petroleo, etc...


----------



## Malevich (16 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Zelenski dice k llevan 3.000 muertos y 10.000 heridos...
> Que de unos 15.000 o mas de mariupol, habran muerto 2/3 partes no lo recuerda.
> 
> 
> ...



No se lo cree ni él.
Pero claro, el ser humano ha degenerado tanto que se ha convertido un payaso grotesco en "el líder del mundo libre".


----------



## NS 4 (16 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> NO SERA EL MEJOR Y QUIEN SABE SI SERA MAL
> PERO TENER CIERTO PLAN SI QUE INSISTEN EN TENERLO
> ES UN POCO JAZZ EN CUALQUIER CASO
> 
> ...



Es que todos estos criticos con la estrategia del monje...eran de jugar a las damas.

Son buenos chicos...se corren pronto.


----------



## faraico (16 Abr 2022)

⚡The production buildings of the armored plant in Kyiv and the workshop for the repair of military equipment in Nikolaev were destroyed

Ministry of Defense of Russia

No entiendo por qué esto no se destruyó antes....


----------



## Harman (16 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Hombre, pues Occidente no tiene en la actualidad ningún sistem análogo al SVP-24, lo tuvo, en el F-111 pero desde entonces como bien sabes la precisión la ha fiado toda a la guía laser, tv, infrarroja o GPS.




El Imperio en vez de precisión prefiere los “daños colaterales” y arrasar todo el área. En tiempos de Obongo eran permisibles hasta 25 civiles. No se si el numero se mantiene. Cosas del mundo Unipolar.


----------



## katiuss (16 Abr 2022)

faraico dijo:


> ⚡The production buildings of the armored plant in Kyiv and the workshop for the repair of military equipment in Nikolaev were destroyed
> 
> Ministry of Defense of Russia
> 
> No entiendo por qué esto no se destruyó antes....



Iran lanzando al tuntún e irán diciendo que cada vez cae algo más importante... Plantas de fabricación militar... Plantas de reparación militar.... Plantas para montar ovnis... La casa de Elvis..


----------



## keylargof (16 Abr 2022)

faraico dijo:


> ⚡The production buildings of the armored plant in Kyiv and the workshop for the repair of military equipment in Nikolaev were destroyed
> 
> Ministry of Defense of Russia
> 
> No entiendo por qué esto no se destruyó antes....



Estaban fintando en Kiev y apagando el fuego de la freidora del Mosca. Cada cosa a su tiempo, camarada


----------



## Trajanillo (16 Abr 2022)

faraico dijo:


> ⚡The production buildings of the armored plant in Kyiv and the workshop for the repair of military equipment in Nikolaev were destroyed
> 
> Ministry of Defense of Russia
> 
> No entiendo por qué esto no se destruyó antes....



Pues no es entendible, como lo que pongo en un post anterior, empieza a parecer un gigante con pies de barro, no vale con decir que eres fuerte, si no tambien parecerlo.


----------



## Trajanillo (16 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> No se lo cree ni él.
> Pero claro, el ser humano ha degenerado tanto que se ha convertido un payaso grotesco en "el líder del mundo libre".



Pues te digo yo que nuestro presi daría un brazo por estar en su lugar, con lo egolatra que es, estaría empalmado todo el puto día


----------



## Magick (16 Abr 2022)

Mariupol pacífico

En el contexto de los combates en curso en las zonas industriales y el distrito de Primorsky de Mariupol, mientras se espera la limpieza final de la ciudad, es especialmente importante informar a la gente sobre las instalaciones socialmente significativas que ya están funcionando. ¿Dónde pueden ir los residentes locales?

Hemos preparado un mapa especial de las instalaciones de infraestructura social que funcionan actualmente en los territorios liberados.

Centros de ayuda humanitaria:

▪Centro de ayuda de Rusia Unida

Fue inaugurado el 24 de marzo, casi inmediatamente después del inicio del asalto a la ciudad, en el centro comercial Metro Cash & Carry.

Durante mucho tiempo fue el único lugar de distribución regular centralizada de ayuda humanitaria a los habitantes de la ciudad liberada. Es un centro logístico para cargamentos provenientes de las autoridades rusas. Es aquí donde llegan columnas de "camiones Kamaz blancos" con alimentos y medicinas.

▪2º Centro de Ayuda Humanitaria en el territorio de "Ekorynok"

Inaugurado el 12 de abril después de la liberación del centro de la ciudad para brindar asistencia inmediata a los residentes de los barrios central y norte.

▪CGP "Recepción Pública de Pushilin"

Inaugurado en Vinogradnoye para ayudar a los refugiados y residentes del Distrito de la Margen Izquierda. Supervisado por las estructuras de la DPR. Al ser liberada la zona, los almacenes fueron trasladados a la ciudad.

Salud:

▪Hospital regional de cuidados intensivos

El hospital está ubicado cerca de la avenida Shevchenko y fue liberado por las fuerzas aliadas al comienzo del asalto a la ciudad. El hospital militar ruso FMBA se desplegó en el territorio del hospital.

▪Hospital de emergencia de la ciudad

Ubicado en el norte de la ciudad. Después de la rendición de la 36ª Brigada Especializada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, nada amenaza el hospital del MMK Ilich. Aquí hay un informe del 31 de marzo sobre la vida cotidiana de los médicos y pacientes del hospital bajo el bombardeo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

▪Hospital de la Ciudad No. 3

Ubicado en el centro de la ciudad, los combates aquí fueron feroces, los edificios del hospital fueron atacados repetidamente con artillería y morteros, pero los médicos no dejaron de trabajar.

En estos momentos se realiza una reparación de emergencia del edificio de la policlínica del hospital que, como estaba previsto, atenderá a los vecinos del Distrito Centro.

En el distrito de Levoberezhny de la ciudad, a principios de abril, se instaló un hospital móvil en Vinogradnoye.

Cumplimiento de la ley:

Las oficinas de pasaportes funcionan, se registran las muertes y los nacimientos, los ciudadanos restauran y reciben documentos, se organiza el control sobre la observancia de la ley en los territorios liberados, para lo cual se han creado 3 departamentos de policía de la DPR.

▪ Departamento del Distrito de Ilyichevsk de la Dirección General de Mariupol del Ministerio del Interior de la RPD: Sartana, per. club, 8b

▪Departamento del distrito de Ordzhonikidzevsky de la Dirección General de Mariupol del Ministerio del Interior de la RPD: Vinogradnoe, st. soviético, 38;

▪Departamento del Distrito de Zhovtnevy de la Dirección General de Mariupol del Ministerio del Interior de la RPD: Mariupol, bul. Shevchenko, 301b

La lucha en la ciudad pronto terminará y una vida pacífica en toda regla volverá a Mariupol.

t.me/boris_rozhin/42705


----------



## NS 4 (16 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Es solo una conjetura pero algo me dice que ahí se echará alguna nuke táctica y que eso explica que se de tiempo a la población civil a escaparse.
> Rusia no tiene intención de llevar tropas a luchar cuerpo a cuerpo casa por casa mientras le están esperando conflictos mayores contra occidente.



Es mas sencillo llenarlo de CO.

O cualquier otro gas...que seguro los tendran mucho mas avanzados y letales.

Cuando ves lo que son capaces de hacer esas bestias...lo que llevan haciendo tantos años ya...e imaginas lo que seguirian haciendo si escaparan...

La muerte por inalacion de un gas letal...se me hace hasta ...misericordiosa.

Cuando sabes que te enfrentas a algo intrinsecamente malvado...


----------



## arriondas (16 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> El dia que los perros yankis dejen Bondsteel....



Cuando llegue ese día, más les vale a los albaneses saber nadar, porque tanto serbios como griegos les tienen unas ganas locas...


----------



## Magick (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (16 Abr 2022)

faraico dijo:


> ⚡The production buildings of the armored plant in Kyiv and the workshop for the repair of military equipment in Nikolaev were destroyed
> 
> Ministry of Defense of Russia
> 
> No entiendo por qué esto no se destruyó antes....



Quizás porque se pretendía capturarlo intacto.


----------



## Al-paquia (16 Abr 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> No se si un payaso, pero sospechoso de estar a sueldo de alguien, fue obvio durante varios años. Un día recibió el finiquito y desapareció del hilo.



Ahora está el tonto de @Spielzeug


----------



## Roedr (16 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Quizás porque se pretendía capturarlo intacto.



A estas alturas ya... mejor que renuncien a capturar cualquier cosa intacta. Bastante tendrán con no perder la guerra. 

Lo del navío ufff 500 muertos y la respuesta oficial ha sido no darse por aludidos.


----------



## delhierro (16 Abr 2022)

faraico dijo:


> ⚡The production buildings of the armored plant in Kyiv and the workshop for the repair of military equipment in Nikolaev were destroyed
> 
> Ministry of Defense of Russia
> 
> No entiendo por qué esto no se destruyó antes....



Los primeros dias devolvieron 2000 soldados que se habian rendido sin contraprestaciones. La idea era una operación con la menor destrucción posible. Pero eso no ha funcionado, y han seguido en muchos casos con la misma dinamica.

A partir de la tortura de prisioneros ha cambiado , quiza no en las ordenes de arriba pero si sobre el terreno.


----------



## Magick (16 Abr 2022)

DGSE francés monitorando la zona:











Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map | Flightradar24


View flight from Bucharest to Bucharest on Flightradar24




www.flightradar24.com













France Enhances Theatre-Level SIGINT - Armada International


On 31st July the Armée de l’Air (ADLA/French Air Force) took delivery of the first of eight Beechcraft King Air-350 Vader turboprops configured for ISR (Intelligence, Surveillance and Reconnaissance).




www.armadainternational.com


----------



## kelden (16 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Ucrania sigue funcionando tras 50 días de guerra.
> 
> Los plutócratas y jefecillos Europedos se permiten pasearse por Kiev abrazando al cocainómano
> 
> ...




La guerra de Ucrania ya se terminó. Un tipo no pide más de 230 millones diarios (7k mensuales) para mantener un zombie, que son casi 40.000 millones de la antiguas pesetas, si no le resultan totalmente imprescindibles. El helicóptero ucranio que atacó ayer la aldea rusa fue derribado después, me parece obvio que primero lo dejan pasar y luego lo derriban. Lo que están haciendo los rusos es desangrar a la OTAN, monetaria, físicamente y en el nulo prestigio (miedo que puedan dar) que puedan tener. El propio Putin ayer ya dijo que daban por hecho que a medio plazo van a dejar de comprarles gas y petróleo. Creo que desde el primer día están deseando cerrar el grifo, pero es como el helicóptero de Ucrania, primero hay que dejarlo pasar y después derribarlo.

Otra explicación no le veo a lo que están haciendo, asumiendo que quieren ganar la guerra.


----------



## Magick (16 Abr 2022)

Le Pen: si EE. UU. logra detener las importaciones de gas ruso a la UE, las facturas de combustible para los franceses serán insoportables

Según la política y candidata presidencial francesa Marine Le Pen, a Washington no le importan los franceses comunes. A través de los Estados Unidos, Europa está siendo presionada por los magnates del combustible en el extranjero que solo están interesados en los negocios. Y aquí sería bueno que los estadounidenses "compensaran a Francia por las posibles pérdidas" del embargo del combustible azul ruso, cree Le Pen.

“Los estadounidenses, que nos venderán gas licuado y obtendrán una sólida ganancia de ello, podrían transferir dinero a Francia como compensación por las sanciones contra Rusia”, dijo Le Pen al aire del canal de televisión BFM.

Anteriormente, el viceprimer ministro de la Federación Rusa, Alexander Novak, dijo que la Unión Europea no podrá reemplazar por completo el petróleo y el gas rusos en los próximos 5 a 10 años, y un posible embargo inevitablemente dará como resultado nuevos récords de precios.

t.me/readovkanews/31081


----------



## pgas (16 Abr 2022)

Spoiler: cíNico






kikepm dijo:


> Yo he ignorado a gente con la que tenía cierta afinidad.
> 
> Deja ya de ensuciar el hilo tu respondiendo a ese baboso, y aunque te caiga bien, ponlo en el ignore.




si solo fuera ese baboso, es afinidad a la coprofagia me temo, bendito ignore




*La “justicia” de la UE: Israel vuelve a agredir a Siria y reprime salvajemente a los palestinos… pero ni una sola sanción o condena*

La defensa aérea del Ejército sirio se ha enfrentado con objetivos hostiles, lanzados por el régimen israelí contra las zonas occidentales de la provincia de Damasco.

Conforme han informado los medios locales sirios, se han escuchado la noche de este jueves (hora local) varias explosiones en los suburbios del oeste de Damasco.

Los ataques han sido llevados a cabo desde los altos del Golán ocupados por el régimen de Tel Aviv contra las localidades de Al-Dimas y Ras Al-Ain en las afueras de la capital.

A su vez, la agencia oficial siria de noticias _SANA_, ha detallado que los aviones israelíes realizaron su “agresión aérea” desde el norte de los altos del Golán ocupados.

Una fuente militar siria ha explicado que *la defensa aérea del Ejército sirio ha repelido el ataque israelí y derribado varios de los misiles, y los daños se limitaron a materiales.*

Varios usuarios de las redes sociales han anunciado que poco antes de que se escucharan las explosiones sobre Siria, han avistado los aviones israelíes en el norte de los territorios ocupados.

Además, los testigos locales sirios han informado del vuelo de un dron israelí donde este régimen efectuó el ataque, pues, de acuerdo con los informes, podría haber hecho una misión de reconocimiento en la zona.

El asalto israelí de esta madrugada ha tenido lugar solo unos días después de que las unidades de la defensa antiaérea del Ejército sirio *repelieran el sábado otra ronda de ataques de los misiles israelíes *lanzados desde el espacio aéreo del norte de El Líbano.

Siria ha declarado en varias ocasiones que no se quedará de brazos cruzados ante las repetidas por parte de Israel y que *responderá adecuadamente y a su debido tiempo* a estas violaciones militares contra su territorio.

*Día sangriento en Al-Aqsa: Israel hiere a más de 150 palestinos*

Nuevos choques han estallado por la represión israelí contra los palestinos, lo que ha dejado más de 150 heridos cerca de la Mezquita Al-Aqsa en Al-Quds (Jerusalén).

Conforme ha anunciado la agencia oficial palestina de noticias, WAFA, al menos 152 palestinos han resultado heridos durante enfrentamientos en la Explanada de la Mezquita Al-Aqsa, después de que las fuerzas israelíes hayan irrumpido en el recinto sagrado, tras la oración matinal de este viernes.

Según los datos facilitados por medios locales, *los soldados israelíes usaron balas de goma, granadas aturdidoras y gases lacrimógenos contra la multitud*, en el último escenario de la violencia intensificada contra los palestinos en las recientes semanas.

El régimen de ocupación viene aumentando exponencialmente los arrestos y agresiones en la Cisjordania ocupada, lo que ha causado la muerte de varios palestinos.

*HAMAS alerta: Ataques en Al-Aqsa “incendiarán toda la región”*

Ante tal coyuntura, la Resistencia palestina alerta que el régimen israelí tiene toda la responsabilidad por cualquier consecuencia de la violencia ejercida contra los palestinos.

De hecho, el Movimiento de Resistencia Islámica de Palestina (HAMAS) ha condenado las recientes matanzas brutales de Israel y ha llamado a los palestinos a movilizarse contra dicho régimen.

El jueves, el jefe adjunto de la Oficina Política del HAMAS, Saleh al-Aruri, advirtió que *las agresiones en la Mezquita Al-Aqsa “incendiarán toda la región”, y que el pueblo palestino “está listo en cualquier momento para enfrentarse a los ocupantes israelíes”* dentro del marco de nueva ola de operaciones de resistencia”.

*“El pueblo palestino ha entrado en la etapa de un levantamiento integral contra el enemigo sionista en Cisjordania, Al-Quds, los territorios ocupados de 1948, e incluso fuera de Palestina. Gaza tiene una posición estratégica en esta etapa”*, recalcó.

*Sucumbe a sus heridas otro joven palestino disparado por Israel*

Un palestino de 17 años de edad ha muerto a causa de las heridas que sufrió por la represión de las fuerzas israelíes en la ocupada Cisjordania.

El Ministerio palestino de Salud ha anunciado este viernes el fallecimiento del adolescente, identificado como Shawkat Kamal Abed, de la localidad de Kafr Dan.

Kamal Abed fue herido el jueves y estaba siendo tratado en Hospital Ibn Sina en la ciudad cisjordana de Yenín.

El asesinato se ha convertido en la práctica cotidiana de las fuerzas israelíes. Ante tal coyuntura, la Cancillería palestina criticó el jueves el silencio que guarda la comunidad internacional sobre los crímenes que perpetra el régimen de Tel Aviv en los territorios ocupados palestinos y ha sostenido que esta postura constituye una complicidad con las brutalidades del ente sionista.






La “justicia” de la UE: Israel vuelve a agredir a Siria y reprime salvajemente a los palestinos… pero ni una sola sanción o condena


Portal elespiadigital.com




elespiadigital.com






la legendaria hipocresía de occidente, encima se ha llegado a un punto en el "mundo libre" en que nadie está a salvo de la inquisición sionazi, el ejemplo de Corbyn y otros muchos en UK lo demuestra


----------



## Billy Ray (16 Abr 2022)

Comienzo a notar cierta impaciencia.


----------



## El-Mano (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Exterminador (16 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Los soldados rusos escribieron grafittis con caca. Algunos foreros encajarían bien en el ejército ruso



Las pruebas quedan para la imaginación calenturienta de los buenos vasallos yankis


----------



## lasoziedad (16 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A estas alturas ya... mejor que renuncien a capturar cualquier cosa intacta. Bastante tendrán con no perder la guerra.
> 
> Lo del navío ufff 500 muertos y la respuesta oficial ha sido no darse por aludidos.



Eso de los 500 muertos tienes fuente o algo?
Porque los rusos dijeron que se evacuó a la tripulación y luego se remolcó el barco, por lo que dicen todas las noticias no se hundió en el momento sino después. Hasta los ucranianos al principio informaron de fuego no de haberlo hundido.


----------



## Seronoser (16 Abr 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Si hubiese sido un barco otánico ya tendríamos otro casus belli típico al estilo EE.UU. (Maine, Lusitania, Maddox,...etc)
> No entiendo los remilgos de Putin.
> Empiezo a pensar que todo esto forma parte del reset,...



No lo entiendes porque eres occidental con mentalidad cortoplacista versión call of duty


----------



## Magick (16 Abr 2022)

_El comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania presentó un informe al Ministerio de Defensa sobre el éxodo masivo de personal militar de unidades regulares y defensa territorial en el área de Kamensky en dirección a Zaporozhye.

Casos similares se observan en otros asentamientos. Todo esto está relacionado con la falta de voluntad de los ciudadanos reclutados por la fuerza para luchar y los rumores sobre la próxima ofensiva a gran escala de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.

t.me/rybar/31300_


----------



## Seronoser (16 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> En EEUU ya llevan años discutiendo dos cositas: una es el uso puntual de armas nucleares tácticas en conflictos en principio convencionales, y por otro lado la posibilidad que tendrían de efectuar un primer golpe nuclear a Rusia y/o China tan devastador que no haya réplica posible por parte de éstos.



No hay posibilidad de dar un golpe nuclear sin respuesta. Los silos nucleares en alerta tienen un sistema automático de disparo, por lo que en caso de detectar nukes de otro país, se dispararían automáticamente.
Habéis visto muchas pelis de Hollywood.

Y os las creéis.
Si hay un ataque usano, lo primero que desaparecería sería la propia Usa, ya que Rusia es tan grande, que siempre quedaría terreno ruso en pie. Algo que no ocurriría ni con Usa ni con Europa.

Los amerikanski no tienen cojones ni de entrar en Ucrania, van a tener cojones de lanzar una bomba sobre Rusia.

Pero no lo veis aún? Rusia está haciendo lo que le sale de los cojones con un aliado estratégico usano, y los “aliados” solo pueden mirar.


----------



## Waterman (16 Abr 2022)

¿Qué pasaría si Rusia usara una bomba nuclear contra una ciudad pequeña de Ucrania? ¿Realmente habría una escalada o la OTAN se atrevería a devolver el ataque en igual proporción? ¿por qué no lo hacen ya para que Ucrania se rinda y acabar con esta absurda guerra de una vez? ¿Se rendiría Zelenski? Este tio es tan cabezon y "valiente" porque su culo y su familia están, de momento, a salvo. Habría que verle si realmente su gente cercana tuviera que huir, morir y ser violada.


----------



## Roedr (16 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Eso de los 500 muertos tienes fuente o algo?
> Porque los rusos dijeron que se evacuo a la tripulacion y luego se remolcó el barco, por lo que dicen todas las noticias no se hundió en el momento sino después. Hasta los ucranianos al principio informaron de fuego no de haberlo hundido.



Información?. Es lo que aparece en los medios. Además en los TG rusos que sigo ninguno ya se hace eco de la noticia, lo que me hace pensar que es verdad, porque sino se estarían burlando. Ayer mismo vi en la TV a una mujer poner flores en Crismea por el barco, evidentemente las flores no son para los hierros.


----------



## pgas (16 Abr 2022)

winter is coming ... uppss!


----------



## lasoziedad (16 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Información?. Es lo que aparece en los medios. Además en los TG rusos que sigo ninguno ya se hace eco de la noticia, lo que me hace pensar que es verdad, porque sino se estarían burlando. Ayer mismo vi en la TV a una mujer poner flores en Crismea por el barco, evidentemente las flores no son para los hierros.



Yo no he visto que dijeran eso en ningún lado, lo unico las varias veces que lo has dicho tu.
Asi que si tienes alguna fuente mejor y asi podemos ver quien está diciendo eso para contrastar.


----------



## Roedr (16 Abr 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> ¿Qué pasaría si Rusia usara una bomba nuclear contra una ciudad pequeña de Ucrania? ¿Realmente habría una escalada o la OTAN se atrevería a devolver el ataque en igual proporción? ¿por qué no lo hacen ya para que Ucrania se rinda y acabar con esta absurda guerra de una vez? ¿Se rendiría Zelenski? Este tio es tan cabezon y "valiente" porque su culo y su familia están, de momento, a salvo. Habría que verle si realmente su gente cercana tuviera que huir, morir y ser violada.



Antes de eso, bastaría con que los rusos bombarden con sus FABs todas las carreteres y vías ferroviarias al lado de Polonia. No hacen nada, y les meten hasta trenes con armas. Tienen pinta de estar noqueados, no saber que hacer y muestran impotencia.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Abr 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Iran lanzando al tuntún e irán diciendo que cada vez cae algo más importante... Plantas de fabricación militar... Plantas de reparación militar.... Plantas para montar ovnis... La casa de Elvis..



Claro guapi, y mientras los ucranonazis están haciendo snowboard en los urales


----------



## Roedr (16 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Yo no he visto que dijeran eso en ningún lado, lo unico las varias veces que lo has dicho tu.
> Asi que si tienes alguna fuente mejor y asi podemos ver quien está diciendo eso para contrastar.



Mírate los hilos de burbuja sobre el tema, las cuentas de twitter típicas, etc.


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Abr 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> los prorusos se han hecho con este hilo haciéndolo sesgado, propagandístico, tendencioso e irreal



Pues ha sido facil, gitano, sois unos mierdecillas los lamepollas de los yanquis.


----------



## Al-paquia (16 Abr 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> Las pruebas quedan para la imaginación calenturienta de los buenos vasallos yankis



La próxima vez que mami te corte el internet y te entre la rabieta todos sabemos que vas a pintar con tus manos una Z gigante en la puerta de tu cuarto a base de KAKA


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (16 Abr 2022)

Según la situación en la frontera de la región de Kharkiv y el territorio ocupado de la RPD.

El enemigo continúa realizando operaciones defensivas activas. Anoche, la artillería del régimen de Kiev continuó atacando con cohetes con ojivas de racimo en los asentamientos de primera línea. Bajo fuego Izyum, Chistovodovka, Donetsk, Topolskoye, Brazhkovka, Malaya Kamyshevakha. El enemigo está transfiriendo reservas a la región de Kharkov.

Ayer, los soldados rusos capturaron a los militares de la 93ª brigada de fusileros motorizados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Los presos afirman que las unidades de la brigada están sufriendo pérdidas importantes. Uno de los batallones ya ha perdido el 40 por ciento de su personal. Al mismo tiempo, en general, las formaciones del régimen de Kiev conservan su capacidad de combate. El personal de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en esta dirección se refugia en el territorio de las instalaciones civiles (escuelas, jardines de infancia, hospitales) de la aglomeración de Slavyansk-Kramatorsk.

t.me/intelslava/25448


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (16 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Le Pen: si EE. UU. logra detener las importaciones de gas ruso a la UE, las facturas de combustible para los franceses serán insoportables
> 
> Según la política y candidata presidencial francesa Marine Le Pen, a Washington no le importan los franceses comunes. A través de los Estados Unidos, Europa está siendo presionada por los magnates del combustible en el extranjero que solo están interesados en los negocios. Y aquí sería bueno que los estadounidenses "compensaran a Francia por las posibles pérdidas" del embargo del combustible azul ruso, cree Le Pen.
> 
> ...




Hay una noticia de Reuters del 7 de marzo que venía a contar cómo una delegación de ministros de energía y exteriores europeos se fueron de gira por Houston a cabildear, primero todos juntis y luego negociando uno por uno. 

Y otra, de hace un par de días, del NYT, con “funcionarios europeos que prefieren mantenerse en el anonimato” que afirmaban que la votación del embargo al petróleo ruso se dejaba para después de la segunda vuelta francesa, para que la posible subida del gas no beneficiase a Le Pen.


----------



## Billy Ray (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## lasoziedad (16 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Mírate los hilos de burbuja sobre el tema, las cuentas de twitter típicas, etc.



Si vale, ahora voy a mirarlo pero antes voy a ver si lo veo en mis cojones morenos.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (16 Abr 2022)

Vaya, otra sorpresa que desvela Charly015, el misil kh-35u Uran puede atacar blancos en tierra.









El misil Kh-35U entra en escena


Noticias Fuerza aérea rusa Unas imágenes de misiles de crucero J-35U 'Uran' (Kh-35U en inglés) fijados en los soportes de algunos bombarder...




charly015.blogspot.com





No si al final, va a tener razón los medios de desinformación Occidentales.

¡Si, esos que dijeron hace un mes que a los Rusos les quedaban misiles solo para 3 días!


----------



## Expected (16 Abr 2022)

CADA VEZ ME GUSTA MAS LEPEN
Por fin alguien inteligente. Le dice a los gusanos...que si quieren que vayamos con ellos de fiesta, que paguen a escote...como ha sido toda la vida. Vamos, que si quieren que no compremos gas a Rusia pero sí a ellos, que compensen la diferencia de precio para no empobrecer más a los Europeos. Un win-win de manual. Ya estamos hasta las narices de pagarles los opiáceos a los gusanos.

Y por supuesto, ya que Antonio ha tenido que poner su culito para mayor gozo de los marroquíes ..espero grandes contratos para Navantia y para Algecira (fragatas, submarinos). Y por supuesto unos miles de tanques para nuestra industria también estaría bien. Y que le den dos leches al autista de Elon Musk que venga aquí a invertir 100k millones en una planta fotovoltaica y se deje de tanto Twitter.


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Abr 2022)

¿Seguro que las vacunas no achorran?


----------



## lasoziedad (16 Abr 2022)

*Rusia confirma la destrucción de arsenales militares en Kiev*

El *Ministerio de Defensa ruso *ha confirmado *un ataque realizado en las últimas horas contra una fábrica militar en las inmediaciones de la capital*, Kiev, cuyo alcalde, Vitali Klitschko, había denunciado explosiones en la zona durante esta pasada noche.

El ataque ha sido confirmado por el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa, general Igor Konashenkov, dentro de una ofensiva que ha alcanzado a *"16 objetivos enemigos", todos "destruidos con misiles de alta precisión, incluidos equipos, almacenes y arsenales".*


----------



## esNecesario (16 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Pues ha sido facil, gitano, sois unos mierdecillas los lamepollas de los yanquis.




Los rojos sois expertos en propaganda, hasta el punto de creerla vosotros mismos.

Este hilo apesta a guarro que echa pa'trás.


----------



## Teuro (16 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Lo que dice Nico es cierto. Es un poco raro de cojones. Sólo se me ocurre que lo hagan poco a poco.
> 
> Pinovski se que eres polaco y es casi algo personal pero tampoco hay que ponerse así. Y lo de Nico CM de renko es de risa si se descojona abiertamente de él en varios hilos. No me parece descabellado que los rusos cremen a sus soldados porque parece que hay ciertos indicios, pero esas cantidades son locas.



Saltó hace días a la prensa, que cuando los cadáveres de los soldados son irreconocibles o están hechos pedacitos o mezclados con otros prefieren incinerar que hacer pruebas de ADN. Parece ser que los familiares se toman muy a mal si devuelven el cuerpo en bolsas donde aparezcan 3 orejas y se lo toman mejor si les llega una carta que pone "desaparecido en combate".


----------



## lasoziedad (16 Abr 2022)

*El Reino Unido asegura que la ayuda humanitaria en Ucrania está comprometida por la destrucción de puentes e infraestructuras*

El *Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido* ha afirmado en el día de hoy, en su último informe de inteligencia, *que la ayuda humanitaria en Ucrania está comprometida por la destrucción de carreteras y puente*s en rutas clave hacia sus ciudades.

En la retirada rusa del norte del país, las minas y los vehículos abandonados *dificultan además la movilidad para hacer llegar alimentos y medicamentos*, además de otros bienes, hacia enclaves como Chernihiv.

"La destrucción de los cruces de los ríos en y alrededor de Chernihiv ha dejado u*n solo puente para peatones en la propia ciudad a través del río Desna.* Antes de la guerra, la ciudad tenía aproximadamente 285.000 habitantes", dice el Reino Unido.

"El daño a las infraestructuras de transporte presenta ahora *un reto significativo a la hora de enviar ayuda humanitaria* a las zonas que estuvieron ocupadas por Rusia", añade el informe británico.


----------



## katiuss (16 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Claro guapi, y mientras los ucranonazis están haciendo snowboard en los urales



Gracias por el piropo pirata....
El mismo que golpeó contra la Torre de pisos tb mató a el asesino del pato lucas....

Lo que digo es que es normal que tú propaganda mandé y tengas que ir diciendo que cada pepino que cae en suelo contrario es para descabezar el régimen opuesto...
A estas alturas a los ucranianos pocos objetivos prioritarios les quedarán con la de melonazos que les han metido, por ese lado mi ironía de decir que cada misil es útil... Porque no creo que lo sean contra objetivos militares. Eso si, junto con los saqueos, violaciones y matanzas de civiles, los bombardeos al tun tun tb les son útiles en el plano militar... Aunque sean puta broza


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (16 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Seguro que las vacunas no achorran?



Yo no sé que pensar. Es todo tan burdo que no se si lo hacen por proteger las infantiloides mentes de la población, porque los tratan como si fueran gilipollas, o qué, pero veo algo de ternura en ello.


----------



## Teuro (16 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Antes de que me salte nadie no estoy justificando que Rusia creme cuerpos, estoy explicando que podría hacerlo en un contexto de guerra ante una sociedad sensible a las bajas humanas (aunque mucho menos que las occidentales)



En el año 2003 murieron 62 militares españoles que volvían de Irak en un avión ucraniano fletado " *Yakovlev 42* ", pues bien, tras el accidente los restos humanos estaban esparcidos en un gran área y en muchos casos triturados debidos al efecto de estrellarse, el Gobierno Español "solucionó" el suceso de forma rápida, en multitud de ataudes donde iban dejando los restos según parecían de cada uno de los tripulantes. Años han etado pleiteando los familiares debido a que no se hicieron las pruebas de ADN (de cada uno de los trozos), con incluso viajes de estos al lugar del accidente y el muy mosqueo al encontrar restos humanos en el lugar del accidente que no habían sido recogidos. Hasta que finalmente, tras el cambio de gobierno, se hizieron. En fin, años de pleitos, gastos y desgaste del partido que gobernaba con el gasto económico que eso conlleva. En este caso la solución rusa hubiera sido más pragmática: Se incinera todo, si hay que incluir madera en la incineración por falta de material se hace, se hacen 62 partes iguales y se reparten a los famliares. Barato, barato.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Abr 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa, las operaciones de limpieza de nazis sigue…


----------



## Elimina (16 Abr 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> los prorusos se han hecho con este hilo haciéndolo sesgado, propagandístico, tendencioso e irreal



Te invito a que hagas lo que hacen los prorrusos tendenciosos: cuelga esas entrevistas que tanto gustan de decir los medios a ciudadanos que vieron a rusos cometer atrocidades en Bucha, o bombardear en Mariupol, o la destrucción que los rusos provocaron tras entrar en la región de "Oblast". Cuelga vídeos de ciudadanos rusos agrediendo a ucranianos en países extranjeros. Sube noticias que aporten algo de luz sobre la evidente maldad rusa que los prorrusos no ven.

Aquí no se censura, sólo se critica, discute y, si acaso, ignora. Pero puedes colgar cuando desees, es uno de los pocos rincones donde podrás hacerlo.


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Yo no sé que pensar. Es todo tan burdo que no se si lo hacen por proteger las infantiloides mentes de la población, porque los tratan como si fueran gilipollas, o qué, pero veo algo de ternura en ello.



Están convocando a las vacunadas con Moderna a examenes ginecológicos de mama, tengo algún caso de tumor despues de 3 dosis cercano.


----------



## MiguelLacano (16 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Comienzo a notar cierta impaciencia.



Impaciencia y también impotencia. Cada vez me recuerda más a la guerra del 98. Cuando uno analiza los detalles, y ya pasados tantos años, no llega a saber bien si la guerra se perdió por ineptitud o realmente los dirigentes querían directamente perderla. Supongo que los historiadores dentro de 100 años se harán la misma pregunta y escudriñarán en los archivos rusos buscando una respuesta a lo que aparentemente parece ser pura irracionalidad o estulticia.


----------



## Eslacaña (16 Abr 2022)

Mes y medio después:

- Rusia: lo que se temía, su ejército había mucho de cartón-piedra. Lo que no entiendo es como andas con tantos miramientos, porque fuerza bruta tienen para no dejar piedra sobre piedra. Quizás tengan razón los que decían que Rusia no solo quería conquistar sino quedarse con los recursos. Es que de poco te vale ganar una guerra si arrasas con todo. En mi opinión, si se hacen con el Donbass y el corredor, ya solo falta Odessa, hasta Transitnia, yo si fuese ruso firmaba con los ojos cerrados. Quitar el acceso al mar Negro, dejaría a este en una cosa de dos, Rusia y Turquía. La ventaja de Rusia es que sus rublos están respaldados con petróleo y gas a mansalva, minerales... y cereales. Los dólares son papeles de Wall Street que valen lo que digan que valen JPMorgan, Stanley... es decir, humo. ¿Que hace default? El problema no lo tiene solo Rusia, lo tiene el que no va a cobrar. Y no ha como entrar en la autarquía para espabilar. Recursos le sobran y China deseosa de vender.
- Ucrania: cada día que leo más sobre la guerra y sobre este país, me van quedando clara dos cosas. Una, muchos de los que ostengan el poder, no son unos santos, y dos, no entiendo como no se dan cuenta de que están siendo utilizados como el tonto útil por la OTAN, bueno, por los yankis. Podían haber llegado a un acuerdo con Rusia, te doy autonomía al Donbass, prohibo bases y armas de la OTAN en mi suelo y tu me dejas en paz. No creo que los rusos se metiesen en el fregado si no se oliesen algo. Ahora, se metieron en una guerra en la que ambos van a perder, porque Rusia ya no soltará lo que tiene y Ucrania seguirá poniendo los muertos mientras la OTAN pondrá las armas. Si yo fuese Zelenski me sentaría con Putin e intentaría llegar a un acuerdo. Por mucho que sea cartón-piedra, Rusia tiene recursos para seguir. 
- EEUU: el gran ganador sin disparar un tiro. Vendiendo gas a sobreprecio a Europa, las empresas armamentísticas norteamericanas frotándose las manos con los negocios que vienen por delante y encima, echando gasolina al fuego, poco menos que pidiendo guerra. Que fácil es decirle a Europa: "daos de leches con los rusos" cuando tienes el oceáno Atlántico por medio. El cinismo de los yankis ya no tiene parangón. Y ahora quiere montarla en el sudeste asiático, metiendo a australianos en el fregado contra China. Claro, en este caso, con el Pacífico por medio todo es más fácil. 
- China: el otro ganador, pero menos. Comprando petróleo y gas ruso a precio de saldo. Y mientras ve como los EEUU y lo que le ronda, intentando motar una OTAN en la zona en su contra como le estaban haciendo a Rusia. Con una diferencia, los chinos tienen carne de cañón para aburrir, y allí sacan barcos de guerra como aquí levantamos paredes de ladrillo.
- Europa: en una frase, encima de puta paga la cama. Lo nuestro no tiene remedio. UK, a su papel de siempre, perrito faldero de Whasington. La candidata Le Pen, por muy de extrema derecha que sea, es la única que está diciendo las verdades del barquero: "mientras los americanos nos venden gas a precio de oro, nosotros regalamos armas a Ucrania". Si De Gaulle levantase la cabeza, montaba la 6ª República. Pero lo mejor, lo de los alemanes que ya es de traca, les faltó tiempo para ir a Oklahoma para pedir precio por los F35 y los P8. Si no fuese porque está escrito en los libros de Historia, nadie se creería que estos tíos conquistasen en menos de un año toda Europa. Y nosotros, pues como siempre, pintamos menos en el mundo que un klenex usado. Aunque no me extraña, ves a algún ministro/a hablando, y te entran ganas de quemar el pasaporte.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (16 Abr 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> Los rojos sois expertos en propaganda, hasta el punto de creerla vosotros mismos.
> 
> Este hilo apesta a guarro que echa pa'trás.



Hombre, no todo aquel que se niega a comer polla otanica tiene que ser de forma inexorable rojo, ni mucho menos proruso.

Es mucho más lamentable ser facha y comer buena polla otanica, más que nada porque responden a fascistas de postal, pijillos criados entre algodones que normalmente viven del Estado como aquellos rojos que tanto critican. No se si es tucaso, pero debes andar muy cerca...


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Abr 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Mes y medio después:
> 
> - Rusia: lo que se temía, su ejército había mucho de cartón-piedra. Lo que no entiendo es como andas con tantos miramientos, porque fuerza bruta tienen para no dejar piedra sobre piedra. Quizás tengan razón los que decían que Rusia no solo quería conquistar sino quedarse con los recursos. Es que de poco te vale ganar una guerra si arrasas con todo. En mi opinión, si se hacen con el Donbass y el corredor, ya solo falta Odessa, hasta Transitnia, yo si fuese ruso firmaba con los ojos cerrados. Quitar el acceso al mar Negro, dejaría a este en una cosa de dos, Rusia y Turquía. La ventaja de Rusia es que sus rublos están respaldados con petróleo y gas a mansalva, minerales... y cereales. Los dólares son papeles de Wall Street que valen lo que digan que valen JPMorgan, Stanley... es decir, humo. ¿Que hace default? El problema no lo tiene solo Rusia, lo tiene el que no va a cobrar. Y no ha como entrar en la autarquía para espabilar. Recursos le sobran y China deseosa de vender.
> - Ucrania: cada día que leo más sobre la guerra y sobre este país, me van quedando clara dos cosas. Una, muchos de los que ostengan el poder, no son unos santos, y dos, no entiendo como no se dan cuenta de que están siendo utilizados como el tonto útil por la OTAN, bueno, por los yankis. Podían haber llegado a un acuerdo con Rusia, te doy autonomía al Donbass, prohibo bases y armas de la OTAN en mi suelo y tu me dejas en paz. No creo que los rusos se metiesen en el fregado si no se oliesen algo. Ahora, se metieron en una guerra en la que ambos van a perder, porque Rusia ya no soltará lo que tiene y Ucrania seguirá poniendo los muertos mientras la OTAN pondrá las armas. Si yo fuese Zelenski me sentaría con Putin e intentaría llegar a un acuerdo. Por mucho que sea cartón-piedra, Rusia tiene recursos para seguir.
> ...



Del Instituto de Estudios Estratégicos de tus cohones morenos.
Rusia no puede lanzar al grueso de su ejército hacia Ucrania, no vaya a ser que los Balticos le monten otro Barbarroja.


----------



## otroyomismo (16 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Mercenario británico dice que Ucrania no quiere la paz.
> Dice que creía que Ucrania era de los "buenos" pero ya no.




igual el culatazo (parece de pistola) ha tenido algo que ver en su cambio de opinion


----------



## esNecesario (16 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Hombre, no todo aquel que se niega a comer polla otanica tiene que ser de forma inexorable rojo, ni mucho menos proruso.



No he dicho eso...




-----------


Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Es mucho más lamentable ser facha y comer buena polla otanica, más que nada porque responde a fascistas de postal, pijillos criados entre, algodones que normalmente viven del Estado como aquellos rojos que tanto critican. No se si escrúpulo caso, pero debes andar muy cerca...




Le contesto con el mismo argumento absurdo que usted me acaba de exponer:


Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Hombre, no todo aquel que se niega a comer polla *rusa* tiene que ser de forma inexorable *facha*, ni mucho menos* otanico*.




-----------

Y ahora no me negará que el forero al que cité es rojo...

Tampoco me negará que este hilo está lleno de rojos..., no se dé por aludido hombre.


----------



## Magick (16 Abr 2022)

_En respuesta a las sanciones de Londres, la Federación Rusa ha incluido a miembros clave del gobierno británico y varias figuras políticas en la "lista de arrestos" rusa.

"En un futuro próximo, esta lista se ampliará para incluir a los políticos y parlamentarios británicos que están ayudando a fomentar la histeria antirrusa, incitando al "Occidente colectivo" a utilizar un lenguaje amenazante en el diálogo con Moscú, y están incitando descaradamente al régimen de Kiev. neonazi", anotó el departamento.



t.me/Sptnkita/307_


----------



## MiguelLacano (16 Abr 2022)

Artigas dijo:


> Demasiado optimista.
> 
> «Liberar Donbass» y «Desnazificar Ucrania» son objetivos sucesivos, no equivalentes.
> 
> ...



Fíjese, cualquier analista y hasta un aficionado como yo parece darse cuenta de ésto. Si Farlopensky sigue en el machito, el cáncer ucro crecerá y metastatizará hasta ser un monstruo inmanejable. Además no hay marcha atrás. los escandinavos se van de morros a la OTAN y Ucrania podrá hacer otro tanto en cuanto cesen los tiros. NO tiene ningún sentido, ninguno, la operación que está llevando a cabo Rusia. Un despropósito, militar y políticamente.


----------



## I. de A. (16 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Son curiosas esas incrustaciones griegas, Italia también tiene alguna.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1026601



La filosofía nace en las colonias griegas de Asia Menor (Anatolia), la Magna Grecia (sur de Italia y Sicilia) y Tracia. Fue en Mileto, una de estas colonias de Jonia en la costa de Asia Menor donde surgió la primera escuela filosófica.


----------



## El-Mano (16 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Yo no sé que pensar. Es todo tan burdo que no se si lo hacen por proteger las infantiloides mentes de la población, porque los tratan como si fueran gilipollas, o qué, pero veo algo de ternura en ello.


----------



## MiguelLacano (16 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> La guerra de Ucrania ya se terminó. Un tipo no pide más de 230 millones diarios (7k mensuales) para mantener un zombie, que son casi 40.000 millones de la antiguas pesetas, si no le resultan totalmente imprescindibles. El helicóptero ucranio que atacó ayer la aldea rusa fue derribado después, me parece obvio que primero lo dejan pasar y luego lo derriban. Lo que están haciendo los rusos es desangrar a la OTAN, monetaria, físicamente y en el nulo prestigio (miedo que puedan dar) que puedan tener. El propio Putin ayer ya dijo que daban por hecho que a medio plazo van a dejar de comprarles gas y petróleo. Creo que desde el primer día están deseando cerrar el grifo, pero es como el helicóptero de Ucrania, primero hay que dejarlo pasar y después derribarlo.
> 
> Otra explicación no le veo a lo que están haciendo, asumiendo que quieren ganar la guerra.



Agradezco su razonamiento, pero con sinceridad plena no me convence. Me quedo, por desgracia, con su frase final ¿de verdad Putin quiere ganar la guerra?


----------



## frangelico (16 Abr 2022)

I. de A. dijo:


> La filosofía nace en las colonias griegas de Asia Menor (Anatolia), la Magna Grecia (sur de Italia y Sicilia) y Tracia. Fue en Mileto, una de estas colonias de Jonia en la costa de Asia Menor donde surgió la primera escuela filosófica.



Si, lo increíble es que sobrevivan a los estados modernos esas pequeñas colonias.


----------



## MiguelLacano (16 Abr 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Mes y medio después:
> 
> - Rusia: lo que se temía, su ejército había mucho de cartón-piedra. Lo que no entiendo es como andas con tantos miramientos, porque fuerza bruta tienen para no dejar piedra sobre piedra. Quizás tengan razón los que decían que Rusia no solo quería conquistar sino quedarse con los recursos. Es que de poco te vale ganar una guerra si arrasas con todo. En mi opinión, si se hacen con el Donbass y el corredor, ya solo falta Odessa, hasta Transitnia, yo si fuese ruso firmaba con los ojos cerrados. Quitar el acceso al mar Negro, dejaría a este en una cosa de dos, Rusia y Turquía. La ventaja de Rusia es que sus rublos están respaldados con petróleo y gas a mansalva, minerales... y cereales. Los dólares son papeles de Wall Street que valen lo que digan que valen JPMorgan, Stanley... es decir, humo. ¿Que hace default? El problema no lo tiene solo Rusia, lo tiene el que no va a cobrar. Y no ha como entrar en la autarquía para espabilar. Recursos le sobran y China deseosa de vender.
> - Ucrania: cada día que leo más sobre la guerra y sobre este país, me van quedando clara dos cosas. Una, muchos de los que ostengan el poder, no son unos santos, y dos, no entiendo como no se dan cuenta de que están siendo utilizados como el tonto útil por la OTAN, bueno, por los yankis. Podían haber llegado a un acuerdo con Rusia, te doy autonomía al Donbass, prohibo bases y armas de la OTAN en mi suelo y tu me dejas en paz. No creo que los rusos se metiesen en el fregado si no se oliesen algo. Ahora, se metieron en una guerra en la que ambos van a perder, porque Rusia ya no soltará lo que tiene y Ucrania seguirá poniendo los muertos mientras la OTAN pondrá las armas. Si yo fuese Zelenski me sentaría con Putin e intentaría llegar a un acuerdo. Por mucho que sea cartón-piedra, Rusia tiene recursos para seguir.
> ...


----------



## Seronoser (16 Abr 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Mes y medio después:
> 
> - Rusia: lo que se temía, su ejército había mucho de cartón-piedra. Lo que no entiendo es como andas con tantos miramientos, porque fuerza bruta tienen para no dejar piedra sobre piedra. Quizás tengan razón los que decían que Rusia no solo quería conquistar sino quedarse con los recursos. Es que de poco te vale ganar una guerra si arrasas con todo. En mi opinión, si se hacen con el Donbass y el corredor, ya solo falta Odessa, hasta Transitnia, yo si fuese ruso firmaba con los ojos cerrados. Quitar el acceso al mar Negro, dejaría a este en una cosa de dos, Rusia y Turquía. La ventaja de Rusia es que sus rublos están respaldados con petróleo y gas a mansalva, minerales... y cereales. Los dólares son papeles de Wall Street que valen lo que digan que valen JPMorgan, Stanley... es decir, humo. ¿Que hace default? El problema no lo tiene solo Rusia, lo tiene el que no va a cobrar. Y no ha como entrar en la autarquía para espabilar. Recursos le sobran y China deseosa de vender.
> - Ucrania: cada día que leo más sobre la guerra y sobre este país, me van quedando clara dos cosas. Una, muchos de los que ostengan el poder, no son unos santos, y dos, no entiendo como no se dan cuenta de que están siendo utilizados como el tonto útil por la OTAN, bueno, por los yankis. Podían haber llegado a un acuerdo con Rusia, te doy autonomía al Donbass, prohibo bases y armas de la OTAN en mi suelo y tu me dejas en paz. No creo que los rusos se metiesen en el fregado si no se oliesen algo. Ahora, se metieron en una guerra en la que ambos van a perder, porque Rusia ya no soltará lo que tiene y Ucrania seguirá poniendo los muertos mientras la OTAN pondrá las armas. Si yo fuese Zelenski me sentaría con Putin e intentaría llegar a un acuerdo. Por mucho que sea cartón-piedra, Rusia tiene recursos para seguir.
> ...



Alguien que tiene más mensajes que Thanks es tironucable.
Al baúl de los recuerdos, cuenta de 2007


----------



## fulcrum29smt (16 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Eso de los 500 muertos tienes fuente o algo?
> Porque los rusos dijeron que se evacuó a la tripulación y luego se remolcó el barco, por lo que dicen todas las noticias no se hundió en el momento sino después. Hasta los ucranianos al principio informaron de fuego no de haberlo hundido.



La fuente es Ilia Ponomarev, un disidente Ruso que fué diputado de la Duma. 

Lo de siempre, un quintacolumnista vendido a Occidente quién tiene la esperanza de que sea un nuevo Gorbachov.


----------



## Trajanillo (16 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Agradezco su razonamiento, pero con sinceridad plena no me convence. Me quedo, por desgracia, con su frase final ¿de verdad Putin quiere ganar la guerra?



Es que todo esto empieza a oler mal, o Putin se está autoengañando pensando que cuando termine esto le van a quitar todas las sanciones y contra menos destrozo mejor o no hay un plan estrategico detrás que es aún peor.
Occidente llamese EEUU no va a permitir que Rusia levante cabeza así que solo le queda una opción y es dar un golpe encima de la mesa que los espante, es capaz de hacerlo? Posiblemente, quiere hacerlo? Pues parece que no.
Tambien puede ser que no quiera dar un paso que ineludiblemente nos llevaría al Paleolitico.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (16 Abr 2022)

pgas dijo:


> Spoiler: cíNico
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ataques y agresiones sanas. 
Estas caretas se cayeron hace mucho tiempo y en el hilo de Siria se dio buena cuenta de la hipocresía internacional y patria. 
Lo interesante son las caretas que se están cayendo en este par de meses. Esta operación está colocando a cada uno en su sitio y después de esto ya no será excusable el "es que yo no sabía". Es nuestra responsabilidad estar informados y tener espíritu crítico para poder tomar partido por algo y no podemos excusarnos en la ignorancia o el desconocimiento. Lamentable y peligrosa la deriva de "occidente"


----------



## Chichimango (16 Abr 2022)

La paradoja es que, en realidad, es Europa quien está financiando la guerra. Financiamos a Rusia con el sobrecoste del gas que les seguimos comprando, y a Ucrania con pasta, con armas y haciéndonos cargo de sus refugiados (y en un futuro, cuando lo que quede de país entre en la UE, pagaremos también su reconstrucción). 

Si lo piensas bien, es hasta gracioso de lo subnormales que somos.


----------



## Zhukov (16 Abr 2022)

Hablan de la situación en una de las ciudades de Donbass ocupadas por Ucrania:

"Un hombre y su esposa escucharon el estruendo de los disparos, sacaron coñac y bebieron por la Victoria: ¡la liberación viene pronto!

"Están disparando..." mi esposa dice con ansiedad y alegría

- "No son disparos - ¡Son nuestros hijos llamando a la puerta!" - el hombre la responde.

¡No puedes traicionar a esta gente!

Vladlen Tatarsky


----------



## Malevich (16 Abr 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> ¿Qué pasaría si Rusia usara una bomba nuclear contra una ciudad pequeña de Ucrania? ¿Realmente habría una escalada o la OTAN se atrevería a devolver el ataque en igual proporción? ¿por qué no lo hacen ya para que Ucrania se rinda y acabar con esta absurda guerra de una vez? ¿Se rendiría Zelenski? Este tio es tan cabezon y "valiente" porque su culo y su familia están, de momento, a salvo. Habría que verle si realmente su gente cercana tuviera que huir, morir y ser violada.



No se están ensañando con las ciudades con armamento convencional como para usar juguetes nucleares..... Apagad la tele....


----------



## Sir Torpedo (16 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> La fuente es Ilia Ponomarev, un disidente Ruso que fué diputado de la Duma.
> 
> Lo de siempre, un quintacolumnista vendido a Occidente quién tiene la esperanza de que sea un nuevo Gorbachov.



A ver, con permiso, ¿me puede explicar alguien como se pueden morir 500 marineros rusos en un barco con una tripulación de 480?.

Así, con la wiki de los huevos:

Moskvá (2000) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Y no hago el molinillo con el pene adjunto a un cartel que diga "peligro de desinformación".


----------



## Julc (16 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


>











Palets - La última moda en decoración: los muebles de palets


¿Quieres amueblar tu casa con lo último en diseño, pero no dispones de mucho espacio o medios? Tenemos lo que buscas, diseñamos y creamos muebles con palets




palets.com


----------



## fulcrum29smt (16 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> No hay posibilidad de dar un golpe nuclear sin respuesta. Los silos nucleares en alerta tienen un sistema automático de disparo, por lo que en caso de detectar nukes de otro país, se dispararían automáticamente.
> Habéis visto muchas pelis de Hollywood.
> 
> Y os las creéis.
> ...



Es tal y como indica Seronoser, la URSS creó en su día el sistema *Perimetr *que es un sistema automático de disparo de todas las armas nucleares disponibles en ese momento.

Ese sistema recoge mediante diferentes sensores (radioactividad, sísmicos, comunicaciones por radio, etc...) en diferentes partes del país y en caso de que existan ciertas coincidencias (comprobaciones) da la orden de disparo automático de todos los misiles nucleares basados en silo y móviles que hayan sobrevivido al primer ataque, asimismo retransmite desde posiciones remotas la confirmación del ataque inmediato a los submarinos estratégicos que estén en patrulla junto a los submarinos de ataque cargados de misiles de crucero con carga nuclear.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (16 Abr 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> los prorusos se han hecho con este hilo haciéndolo sesgado, propagandístico, tendencioso e irreal



Otros 15 o 20 hilos del subforo en cambio están bajo control de la OTAN. Te quejas de vicio. El arma de destrucción masiva de Burbuja se llama Ignore. Empléala.


----------



## frangelico (16 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El Vicecanciller y al mismo tiempo Ministro de Economía de Alemania, Robert Habek, llamó a los compatriotas a reducir el consumo de energía para ayudar a su país a deshacerse del petróleo y el gas rusos.
> 
> En una entrevista con Funke Mediengruppe, sugirió que los alemanes usen el tren o la bicicleta para Semana Santa: "Es fácil para la billetera y molesto para Putin".
> 
> ...



El 10% del consumo de gas de los hogares es en España el 2.5 % del consumo total de gas del país. Tienen grandes ideas estos alemanes.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (16 Abr 2022)

Hacia el final del vídeo salen personas maniatadas y ejecutadas, presumiblemente por los ukros.


----------



## Zhukov (16 Abr 2022)

Lasituación en la frontera de la región de Járkov y el territorio ocupado de la DPR.

El enemigo continúa llevando a cabo acciones defensivas activas. Anoche, la artillería del régimen de Kiev siguió atacando con cohetes de ojivas en racimo los asentamientos de primera línea. Izyums, Chistovodovka, Donetskoye, Topolskoye, Brazhkovka, Malaya Kamyshevakha están bajo fuego. El enemigo está trasladando reservas a la región de Járkov.

Ayer, soldados rusos capturaron a soldados de la 93a brigada de fusileros motorizados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Los prisioneros afirman que las unidades de la brigada están sufriendo pérdidas significativas. Uno de los batallones ya ha perdido el 40% de su personal. Al mismo tiempo, en general, las formaciones del régimen de Kiev siguen listas para el combate. El personal de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en esta dirección se esconde en el territorio de objetos civiles (escuelas, jardines de infancia, hospitales)en la aglomeración de Slavyansk-Kramatorsk, y las formaciones de Kiev usan transporte civil para moverse a lo largo de las carreteras y traer munición de artillería

Estamos trabajando.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Abr 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Otros 15 o 20 hilos del subforo en cambio están bajo control de la OTAN. Te quejas de vicio. El arma de destrucción masiva de Burbuja se llama Ignore. Empléala.



Es muy efectiva, tengo centenares de cuentas en la nevera.


----------



## Guzmán de Berga (16 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


>



El buscaenlabasuring va a ser el trend para finales de éste 2022.


----------



## Dr Zar (16 Abr 2022)

Otaneros yankees maricas travelos follazelenskys drogadictos y demás chusma global socialista sorosiana se han hecho con este hilo.Esta impracticable,una pena porque era un hilo que prometía.


----------



## otroyomismo (16 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1026350
> 
> Buen casco, parar una bala no es broma.
> En la foto, el casco "estatutario" de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa 6B47 atrapó un fragmento, quedando directamente en la cabeza
> ...



Los chinos de aliexpress venden una imitacion del mismo que da bastante el pego. No es barato comparado con los cascos tipicos de airsoft (puro plastico) pero bastante mejor. Me ha llegado el mio y soy incapaz de determinar el material en que esta hecho (y pesa el jodido). Los picatini que lleva son metalicos al igual que el frontal para sujetar IRs y camaras.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (16 Abr 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> No he dicho eso...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El forero puede ser lo que le venga en gana, siempre y cuando no se pasee por los hilos llamando "guarros" a los que no piensen como él, como lamentablemente está haciendo usted. 

Lamento decirle que adopta una postura equivocada, pero explicar las razones me llevarían un tiempo del que no dispongo en este momento. Debe formarse más para poder discernir más allá de su infantil y tontoutilesca postura. 

Lo lamento, de verdad, pues perfiles como el suyo exponen al país a múltiples circunstancias contraproducentes.


----------



## kenny220 (16 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Saltó hace días a la prensa, que cuando los cadáveres de los soldados son irreconocibles o están hechos pedacitos o mezclados con otros prefieren incinerar que hacer pruebas de ADN. Parece ser que los familiares se toman muy a mal si devuelven el cuerpo en bolsas donde aparezcan 3 orejas y se lo toman mejor si les llega una carta que pone "desaparecido en combate".



Y un muerto cobra seguro, indemnizacion, un desaparecido no, pq puede haber desertado, etc.

Fijate la diferencia.


----------



## MiguelLacano (16 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Es que todo esto empieza a oler mal, o Putin se está autoengañando pensando que cuando termine esto le van a quitar todas las sanciones y contra menos destrozo mejor o no hay un plan estrategico detrás que es aún peor.
> Occidente llamese EEUU no va a permitir que Rusia levante cabeza así que solo le queda una opción y es dar un golpe encima de la mesa que los espante, es capaz de hacerlo? Posiblemente, quiere hacerlo? Pues parece que no.
> Tambien puede ser que no quiera dar un paso que ineludiblemente nos llevaría al Paleolitico.



El hundimiento del Moskva ha sido el punto de inflexión. Si ante semejante desastre Putin es incapaz de lanzar una operación Conmoción y Pavor es directamente reconocer la derrota. Todavía me quedaba una mínima esperanza esa noche, después de ver con estupor que ocultaban el hecho y que los cms propios seguían en su triunfalismo infantil... Pero no pasó nada y sigue sin pasar. De hecho, está más que claro que no va a pasar. Putin levantó un plan A sobre informaciones erróneas y no parece tener un plan B ambicioso, la sensación es de "conducir" (lo llaman así los militares cuando no hay estrategia definida), se aferra a un plan A mermado que supone perder, y perder mucho. Ucrania está hecha unos zorros, pero eso no cuenta, es un peón y sólo el hecho de que no te lo puedas comer ya supone un fracaso monumental, porque menos aún te vas a comer nada de mas enjundia. Y Rusia tiene ese peón a la puerta de casa, mientras los lobos anglos lo engordan y jalean. En octubre de 1987 Weyler tenía la guerra ganada en Cuba, alguien lo retiró, por presiones de USA y luego "se condujo"... con una blandura suicida. Por lo menos nosotros tuvimos un plan A claro y resolutivo. Putin creo que ya de mano renunció a ser directo y contundente. Me ha defraudado como jefe militar y ya algo pude atisbar en Siria. Nunca usó la fuerza con la debida energía, fue a remolque y dejó las cosas a medias, supongo que para no romper lazos con Israel y el otomano, amén de los sátrapas. El ejército sirio suplió las deficiencias y supo aprovechar cada gramo de ayuda rusa, pero se ha quedado sin Idlib, región que no volverá a Siria. Pese a los crímenes que allí se cometieron y que quedarán impunes. Odio que sea así, pero las cosas son así. Y la realidad se impone, cerrar los ojos es infantil. Toca prepararse para un futuro complejo donde padeceremos poder anglo duro, inestabilidad y dificultades económicas muy jodidas. Y la sensación de que pudo ser y no fue.


----------



## Tierra Azul (16 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Es tal y como indica Seronoser, la URSS creó en su día el sistema *Perimetr *que es un sistema automático de disparo de todas las armas nucleares disponibles en ese momento.
> 
> Ese sistema recoge mediante diferentes sensores (radioactividad, sísmicos, comunicaciones por radio, etc...) en diferentes partes del país y en caso de que existan ciertas coincidencias (comprobaciones) da la orden de disparo automático de todos los misiles nucleares basados en silo y móviles que hayan sobrevivido al primer ataque, asimismo retransmite desde posiciones remotas la confirmación del ataque inmediato a los submarinos estratégicos que estén en patrulla junto a los submarinos de ataque cargados de misiles de crucero con carga nuclear.



mas conocida como el sistema mano muerta....eso es de lo que yo decia que no saldremos vivos ninguno (ni tampoco los jerifaltes del deep state, que se creen que escondiendose en un bunker con reservas etc les hara salvarse del holocausto nucelar) si les da por disparar misiles nucelares en cuanto sientan el peligro en su casa, los tontacos que jalean a la otan y los progretones diciendo que son invasores cuando llevan tocando las narices a rusia (putin no es santo de mi devocion, ya lo he dicho antes) desde el 2014 (y en siria desde el 2012).


----------



## Malevich (16 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Fíjese, cualquier analista y hasta un aficionado como yo parece darse cuenta de ésto. Si Farlopensky sigue en el machito, el cáncer ucro crecerá y metastatizará hasta ser un monstruo inmanejable. Además no hay marcha atrás. los escandinavos se van de morros a la OTAN y Ucrania podrá hacer otro tanto en cuanto cesen los tiros. NO tiene ningún sentido, ninguno, la operación que está llevando a cabo Rusia. Un despropósito, militar y políticamente.



El monstruo tiene pinta de que se lo va a tragar la UE. Puta y pone la cama. Y el whisky y los condones.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Abr 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Gracias por el piropo pirata....
> El mismo que golpeó contra la Torre de pisos tb mató a el asesino del pato lucas....
> 
> Lo que digo es que es normal que tú propaganda mandé y tengas que ir diciendo que cada pepino que cae en suelo contrario es para descabezar el régimen opuesto...
> A estas alturas a los ucranianos pocos objetivos prioritarios les quedarán con la de melonazos que les han metido, por ese lado mi ironía de decir que cada misil es útil... Porque no creo que lo sean contra objetivos militares. Eso si, junto con los saqueos, violaciones y matanzas de civiles, los bombardeos al tun tun tb les son útiles en el plano militar... Aunque sean puta broza



Con listos ilustrados como tú con contactos en el kremlin para qué queremos tontos.

Es lo que tenéis los multis durmientes qué decís lo que os da la gana en cualquiera de vuestras 200 cuentas


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Malevich (16 Abr 2022)

Dr Zar dijo:


> Otaneros yankees maricas travelos follazelenskys drogadictos y demás chusma global socialista sorosiana se han hecho con este hilo.Esta impracticable,una pena porque era un hilo que prometía.



El ignore es su amigo. Úselo sin contemplaciones.
Yo solo dejo los otaneros que no insultan, como Teuro o Cosmopolita por ejemplo. Creo que es sano tener otros puntos de vista y debatir siempre con respeto. 
Todo el que flodea, insulta o pone casquería se va directo, y a muchos les tenía fichados del hilo de Siria que seguí durante años sin registrarme.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (16 Abr 2022)

Devaluación+inflación+recesión+niveles de deuda absolutamente disparados+guerra.

USA lo ha vuelto a hacer (follarse a Europa). España lo suele pasar muy mal en circunstancias como las anteriores y, para postre, tenemos un gobierno de pijiprogres con nula capacidad de gestión. Pinta muy, muy mal.

Cuando regrese la leche en polvo y el aceite de bacalao de los usanos, el ignorante pueblo español volverá a recibirlos con alegría.


----------



## Teuro (16 Abr 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Lo cierto es que no sabemos la estrategia de Rusia, o lo que pretenden.
> 
> 
> Ni sabemos los planes a largo plazo de Putin.
> ...



En vista de un posible pacto creo que no se contempla la anexión de Ucrania, además tendría que expulsar entre 15-30 millones de ucranianos, es un disparate de tal magnitud que creo que ni en la IIGM hubo tal cantiad de deportaciones. La cuestión ahora mismo es hasta dónde podrá llegar Rusia, lo lógico es que no se anexione ningún territorio donde los prorrusos no sean mayoría o estén cerca de tenerla, por lo que lo mínimo aceptable para Rusia es el Dombass y quizás el corredor a Crimea, lo óptimo será el este del Dnieper. Dejar Ucrania sin salida al mar lo veo complicado. El oeste, por Leopolis, ya hemos visto que ni los propios rusos lo consideran parte de Rusia "los católicos". Occidente apuesta por el mantenimiento del "status quo" anterior a la invasión, cosa que por ahora parece inacepable para Rusia.

Esto no aguanta 5 años de conflicto sin que salte la chispa ni de coña, conforme entren más y más refugiados en Polonia habrá cada vez más y más razones para que la OTAN entre en el oeste de Ucrania.


----------



## Trajanillo (16 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> El hundimiento del Moskva ha sido el punto de inflexión. Si ante semejante desastre Putin es incapaz de lanzar una operación Conmoción y Pavor es directamente reconocer la derrota. Todavía me quedaba una mínima esperanza esa noche, después de ver con estupor que ocultaban el hecho y que los cms propios seguían en su triunfalismo infantil... Pero no pasó nada y sigue sin pasar. De hecho, está más que claro que no va a pasar. Putin levantó un plan A sobre informaciones erróneas y no parece tener un plan B ambicioso, la sensación es de "conducir" (lo llaman así los militares cuando no hay estrategia definida), se aferra a un plan A mermado que supone perder, y perder mucho. Ucrania está hecha unos zorros, pero es o no cuenta, es un peón y sólo el hecho de que no te lo puedas comer ya supone un fracaso monumental, porque menos aún te vas a comer nada de mas enjundia. Y Rusia tiene ese peón a la puerta de casa, mientras los lobos anglos lo engordan y jalean. En octubre de 1987 Weyler tenía la guerra ganada en Cuba, alguien lo retiró, por presiones de USA y luego "se condujo"... con una blandura suicida. Por lo menos nosotros tuvimos un plan A claro y resolutivo. Putin creo que ya de mano renunció a ser directo y contundente. Me ha defraudado como jefe militar y ya algo pude atisbar en Siria. Nunca usó la fuerza con la debida energía, fue a remolque y dejó las cosas a medias, supongo que para no romper lazos con Israel y el otomano, amén de los sátrapas. El ejército sirio suplió las deficiencias y supo aprovechar cada gramo de ayuda rusa, pero se ha quedado sin Idlib, y no volverá a Siria. Pese a los crímenes que allí se cometieron y que quedará impunes. Odio que sea así, pero las cosas son así. Y la realidad se impone, cerrar los ojos es infantil. Toca prepararse para un futuro complejo donde padeceremos poder anglo duro, inestabilidad y dificultades económicas muy jodidas. Y la sensación de que pudo ser y no fue.



Lo peor de todo es que al final tendrá que dar esa ostia encima de la mesa, porque EEUU yo ya no hablo de la UE o Inglaterra aquí quien decide son los yanquis, los EEUU van a seguir acosando a Rusia y si han demostrado debilidad que les impide entrar en territorio ruso? Si esto pasa si que se va a desatar el infierno en la tierra y eso se evitaría dejando claro ahora que quien manda y pega las ostias en esa zona del planeta son los rusos.


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)

*¿Cómo atravesaron los ucranianos las defensas rusas en el ataque al Moskva? ¿Dónde está su capitán?*
El hundimiento del buque insignia, el crucero *Moskva*, sigue siendo el hecho militar más importante de las últimas horas. Las noticias se sucedían, algunas negaban, otras confirmaban. Esto es lo que se sabe hasta ahora.

Después de 24 horas de especulaciones*, el Pentágono confirmó la versión de Kiev*: el crucero ruso fue alcanzado por *dos misiles lanzados por los ucranianos*.

Un golpe que habría desencadenado la fatal reacción en cadena. La unidad estaba aproximadamente a *65 millas al sur de Odesa.* dentro del alcance de los *misiles Neptune*, un arma producida localmente y en servicio.

Queda la "duda" sobre la posible presencia de un dron de fabricación turca que habría hecho que los disparos fueran aún más precisos. Hay quienes hipotetizan el uso de otro dispositivo, quizás uno de los prometidos (y llegados) desde Reino Unido.









¿Cómo atravesaron los ucranianos las defensas rusas en el ataque al Moskva? ¿Dónde está su capitán?


El hundimiento del buque insignia, el crucero Moskva, sigue siendo el hecho militar más importante de las últimas horas. Las noticias se sucedían, algunas negaban, otras...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## esNecesario (16 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> El forero puede ser lo que le venga en gana, siempre y cuando no se pasee por los hilos llamando "guarros" a los que no piensen como él, como lamentablemente está haciendo usted.
> 
> Lamento decirle que adopta una postura equivocada, pero explicar las razones me llevarían un tiempo del que no dispongo en este momento. Debe formarse más para poder discernir más allá de su infantil y tontoutilesca postura.
> 
> Lo lamento, de verdad, pues perfiles como el suyo exponen al país a múltiples circunstancias contraproducentes.




Entiendo a dónde quiere llegar, pero la cuestión no es esa, sino la propaganda y el porqué los "otanistas" o "fachas" no entramos en este hilo. Era sobre eso lo que yo estaba discutiendo con el forero rojo, si le llamé guarro es problema mío (a no ser que usted se dé por aludido, lo vuelvo a decir) y viene de mi intención pasada en participar en este hilo.

Quédese con la impresión que le plazca, faltaría más Don Eleuterio, recuerde usted que ya se ha desahogado conmigo insultando en su primera intervención. A ver si resulta que está pecando del mismo delito que me argumenta, por segunda vez.


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)

*De presumir de superyate y esposa modelo a acabar esposado: el fin del mejor amigo de Putin en Ucrania.*
En tan solo un año, la vida del mejor amigo de Putin en Ucrania, Viktor Medvedchuk (67), ha dado un giro de 180 grados. *De posar sobre la alfombra roja en compañía de su esposa a posar esposado con un uniforme de faena*. Del lujo de su yate -ahora embargado- de 200 millones a la austeridad de una celda del SBU, el servicio secreto ucraniano responsable de su detención. De liderar las encuestas con su partido a enemigo público número 1. De esperar el embarque en su Falcon 900 -el mismo modelo que utiliza Pedro Sánchez en sus desplazamientos- a esperar un canje de prisioneros con Rusia. Entre medias fue acusado de terrorismo, se ilegalizó su partido, se cerraron sus televisiones y se le declaró prófugo.

Apodado como _El Cardenal Gris_, Medvedchuck ha sido uno de los hombres más influyentes de Ucrania de la últimas décadas. Con *una fortuna de origen (parcialmente) desconocido que ronda los 1000 millones de dólares*, este empresario ha sido uno de los principales tramoyistas del poder y una correa de transmisión del poder del Kremlin.

La biografía de Medvedchuk es una curiosa mezcla entre _House of Cards_ y el _Berlusconismo _marcada por un caprichoso karma.









De presumir de superyate y esposa modelo a acabar esposado: el fin del mejor amigo de Putin en Ucrania


En tan solo un año, la vida del mejor amigo de Putin en Ucrania, Viktor Medvedchuk (67), ha dado un giro de 180 grados. De posar sobre la alfombra roja en compañía de su esposa...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Cui Bono (16 Abr 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> ¿Qué pasaría si Rusia usara una bomba nuclear contra una ciudad pequeña de Ucrania? ¿Realmente habría una escalada o la OTAN se atrevería a devolver el ataque en igual proporción? ¿por qué no lo hacen ya para que Ucrania se rinda y acabar con esta absurda guerra de una vez? ¿Se rendiría Zelenski? Este tio es tan cabezon y "valiente" porque su culo y su familia están, de momento, a salvo. Habría que verle si realmente su gente cercana tuviera que huir, morir y ser violada.



Amenazarían una ciudad rusa. Do ut des, quid pro cuo y todo eso. 
¿Se rendiría toda Rusia para estar sometida al Rus de Kiev si se le nukea una ciudad? Los rusos son tan gitanacos y tan cobardes que no tienen huevos a conquistar con medios tradicionales y se hacen pajas mentales con las nukes. Al que saca la navaja en una pelea justa a veces se le lincha hasta la muerte.


----------



## manodura79 (16 Abr 2022)

Y volvemos a la misma pregunta que tiene la misma respuesta. Porque en Rusia pensaron que no encontrarían resistencia significativa y la mejor forma de reconstruir el país era manteniendo la infraestructura lo menos dañada posible. Después de la retirada de Kiev la "estrategia" ha cambiado. Arrasar todo lo que esté al oeste del Dniéper. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## workforfood (16 Abr 2022)

Rusia solo quiere el Donbass y recordemos 90% de Lugansk YA está en manos Rusas y el 50% del Donetsk. Toda la ofensiva rusa va a capturar un terreno que no hay casi nada del óblast de donetsk, por eso esto es una paco guerra. Ni ha quitado internet, ni la luz ni puentes ni vías ferroviarias ni NADA. Todo se va a jugar en esa ofensiva que nunca acaba acaba de empezar, Rusia quiere tratado de Paz y salir corriendo.


----------



## kenny220 (16 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En vista de un posible pacto creo que no se contempla la anexión de Ucrania, además tendría que expulsar entre 15-30 millones de ucranianos, es un disparate de tal magnitud que creo que ni en la IIGM hubo tal cantiad de deportaciones. La cuestión ahora mismo es hasta dónde podrá llegar Rusia, lo lógico es que no se anexione ningún territorio donde los prorrusos no sean mayoría o estén cerca de tenerla, por lo que lo mínimo aceptable para Rusia es el Dombass y quizás el corredor a Crimea, lo óptimo será el este del Dnieper. Dejar Ucrania sin salida al mar lo veo complicado. El oeste, por Leopolis, ya hemos visto que ni los propios rusos lo consideran parte de Rusia "los católicos". Occidente apuesta por el mantenimiento del "status quo" anterior a la invasión, cosa que por ahora parece inacepable para Rusia.
> 
> Esto no aguanta 5 años de conflicto sin que salte la chispa ni de coña, conforme entren más y más refugiados en Polonia habrá cada vez más y más razones para que la OTAN entre en el oeste de Ucrania.



En derecho internacional la anexión de territorio por la fuerza, guerra, etc no es posible. Crimea aunque hubo referéndum es territorio ocupado.


----------



## Bishop (16 Abr 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Otros 15 o 20 hilos del subforo en cambio están bajo control de la OTAN. Te quejas de vicio. El arma de destrucción masiva de Burbuja se llama Ignore. Empléala.



¿15 ó 20 sólo? No paran de cagar hilos en busca de atención y/o embarrar. A los hilos de elaboración de listas negras, ataques personales, intentos de amedrantamiento... ahora se suma el de intento de ridiculización del oponente. Es un no parar. Y aunque abunda mucho tonto útil o algunos simplemente desnortados, otros saben muy bien lo que están haciendo.

El ignore es muy potente y funciona bien, pero algunos defectos tiene. Uno relativamente molesto es que los hilos creados por usuarios ignorados se cuelan en las listas de tendencias y temas nuevos que salen en la página principal. Estaría bien disponer de un script para limpiar esas listas de lo que se tiene en el ignore. A ver si alguien se anima...


----------



## JoséBatallas (16 Abr 2022)

*EL DEDO EN EL BOTÓN
¿QUIÉN GARANTIZA QUE NO ESTALLE UNA CONFRONTACIÓN NUCLEAR?*

EEUU, la OTAN y la Unión Europea están al borde de cruzar la LÍNEA ROJA trazada por el Kremlin en la Guerra de Ucrania. Esa línea es el ESPACIO que divide y separa a la Guerra CONVENCIONAL de la Guerra NUCLEAR.
Y fue CLARAMENTE explicitada cuando Putin y su equipo estratégico le ADVIRTIERON a Washington (el verdadero DUEÑO de la OTAN y la Unión Europea) que el LÍMITE para el USO DEL PODER NUCLEAR era la propia SUPERVIVENCIA de Rusia.

Para los que analizan inteligencia estratégica esta advertencia de MÁXIMA tiene un solo significado:
Si Moscú se sintiera ACORRALADO no dudaría ni un segundo en utilizar su ARSENAL NUCLEAR estratégico. Para un ATAQUE NUCLEAR intercontinental contra EEUU, o un ataque continental contra países de Europa (o ambos ataques sincronizados a la vez).
Para Putin y su Estado Mayor la DECISIÓN está potencialmente cerrada.
La cuestión a RESOLVER. Ya no es el diagnóstico, sino el momento en que Putin decida reemplazar las ADVERTENCIAS por HECHOS consumados con su arsenal estratégico de armas de DESTRUCCIÓN MASIVA.

¿QUIÉN GARANTIZA QUE NO ESTALLE UNA CONFRONTACIÓN NUCLEAR?
Hay algo probado: Nadie se suicida en estado de CONCIENCIA plena.
Y una CONFRONTACIÓN NUCLEAR (al nivel que fuera) implica un grado de DESTRUCCIÓN catastrófica incalculable.
Con EFECTOS ENCADENADOS a nivel medioambiental, geoeconómico, geopolítico y social imposibles de mensurar. A los que se suma la hipótesis de una IRRADIACIÓN MUNDIAL inmediata de la catástrofe y del conflicto producido por la GLOBALIZACIÓN del tablero de la GUERRA INTERCAPITALISTA entre Rusia y EEUU.

Desde el punto de una RACIONALIDAD estratégica, de la lógica y el sentido común, se hace imposible concebir y PROYECTAR en nuestra cabeza el estallido de una GUERRA NUCLEAR.
Pero ¿ES RACIONAL EL SISTEMA CAPITALISTA?
A un sistema depredador que aniquila el cerebro humano con la ALIENACIÓN de la tecnología y el consumismo, que DESTRUYE sistemáticamente el planeta, que invade y somete pueblos, y desata hambrunas colectivas para generar RENTABILIDAD Y CONCENTRACIÓN DE RIQUEZA en pocas manos,
¿Que racionalidad LÓGICA se le puede pedir?
¿Que valoración de CONCIENCIA HUMANA pueden tener BIDEN y los líderes decadentes del PODER IMPERIAL occidental que quieren exterminar (a cualquier costo) a la Rusia de Putin?

Y hay una LÓGICA emergente:
El individuo masivo está ALIENADO y en estado demencial, porqué el SISTEMA CAPITALISTA de poder mundial que programa su cabeza está ALIENADO y en estado demencial.
Y los niveles de DECISIÓN sobre la GUERRA y la activación del BOTÓN NUCLEAR lo tienen individuos CORRUPTOS y alienados por el poder elitista que controla al MUNDO GLOBALIZADO fabricado por el dinero y el ROBO FINANCIERO de países. Metidos en un juego de COMPETENCIA política y/o económica con una alta carga de IGNORANCIA emocional. Y sin un gramo de CONCIENCIA estratégica reguladora de sus actos.

¿QUIÉN GARANTIZA que no estalle una CONFRONTACIÓN NUCLEAR en la Guerra de Ucrania?
Te la contesto: NADIE. Ni siquiera los propios PROTAGONISTAS.
Y solo puedes APOSTAR, si hay estallido o no hay estallido, como si fuera un JUEGO DE AZAR.
Un ESCENARIO donde las series y las películas de Hollywood se quedan sin imaginación.

MANUEL FREYTAS / IAR Noticias
_Manuel Freytas es *periodista, investigador y analista, especialista en inteligencia y comunicación estratégica.* Es uno de los autores más difundidos y referenciados en internet. _


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)

Cualquier tipo de armamento nuclear debería estar TOTALMENTE PROHIBIDO en todos los países del mundo..


----------



## manodura79 (16 Abr 2022)

pgas dijo:


> winter is coming ... uppss!



No tiene sentido. (al menos para mí) ¿Por qué lo despliegan ahora? Igual el bombardeo con los TU22 era lo que necesitaban para confirmar la incapacidad de respuesta antiaérea ucraniana(?) 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AlmaCándida (16 Abr 2022)

Perdón si está repetido


----------



## Abu-Yunis (16 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham estuvo 1 millon 670 mil 056 segundos pensando lo mismo .
> Por que caraxo El Zar no ha volado los puentes sobre el Dnieper cortando en DOS a Ucrania . El clapham , que es aspi , los estuvo contando uno por uno en el Google Map . Hay 36 . Un neurotipico se habria cansado ...en 10 minutos .
> Tan facil como destruirlos con misiles hipersonicos .
> Seria " logico " si el objetivo de Rusia fuera quedarse con Ucrania Oriental , pero el clapham ya dijo aqui que sospechaba que El Zar no quiere quedarse con Novorrusia ( Ucrania Oriental ) sino con TODA Ucrania .
> ...



Para entender cómo razona un aspi hay que ser aspi. Impecable análisis. Todo lo demás es _maskirovka._


----------



## Teuro (16 Abr 2022)

Ardilla Roja dijo:


> Los que yo pongo en el ignore, en el ignore se quedan. No estoy dispuesta a leer aquí la misma propaganda otánica que sueltan cuál diarrea incontrolable lo mass-mierda.



Amargos debates de Burbuja históricos, que no llegaron a las manos (o si):

Los de izquierdas frente a los de derechas.
Los pablistas podemitas frente a los antipablistas (en este foro hubo foreros de Iglesias cuando dio el campanazo en las Europeas de 2014).
Riveristas frente antiriveristas (si, tuvo su momento).
Los voxeros (parece que abunda muchos) frente a antifascistas.
Catalanufos independentistas frente a "unionistas" (muy activos entre 2017 y 2020).
Terraplanistas frente a "lo que dice la ciencia".
Creacionistas frente a darwinistas.
Petróleo abiótico frente a dinosaurios podridos.
coronaviristas frente a plan maestro de los jodeo-masones-iluminati-reptilianos.
Vacunistas frente a purasangres.
Pangolinistas frente a virus de laboratorio.
Pro-las-cosas-claras frente a pro-manada-inocente
Nazis frente el resto.
Prochinos frente a honk-kongnistas (justito antes de comenzar esto del covid).
rusófilos frente a otanistas.
... y muchos más que hubieron y esperemos que habrán en el futuro.
Si al final comienzas a ignorar a los de la "propaganda contraria" de cualquier decisión que tomes al final te vas a quedar solo o con algún clon tuyo.


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)

¿Te acuerdas de Masha?

Masha tiene 15 años.

Ella había estado caminando con su madre en su ciudad natal de Polohy cuando un proyectil cayó a 10 pies de distancia.

Le habían amputado la pierna derecha por encima de la rodilla.

La buena noticia: Masha está mejorando. Ella está en Alemania ahora.


----------



## Cui Bono (16 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> El hundimiento del Moskva ha sido el punto de inflexión. Si ante semejante desastre Putin es incapaz de lanzar una operación Conmoción y Pavor es directamente reconocer la derrota. Todavía me quedaba una mínima esperanza esa noche, después de ver con estupor que ocultaban el hecho y que los cms propios seguían en su triunfalismo infantil... Pero no pasó nada y sigue sin pasar. De hecho, está más que claro que no va a pasar. Putin levantó un plan A sobre informaciones erróneas y no parece tener un plan B ambicioso, la sensación es de "conducir" (lo llaman así los militares cuando no hay estrategia definida), se aferra a un plan A mermado que supone perder, y perder mucho. Ucrania está hecha unos zorros, pero eso no cuenta, es un peón y sólo el hecho de que no te lo puedas comer ya supone un fracaso monumental, porque menos aún te vas a comer nada de mas enjundia. Y Rusia tiene ese peón a la puerta de casa, mientras los lobos anglos lo engordan y jalean. En octubre de 1987 Weyler tenía la guerra ganada en Cuba, alguien lo retiró, por presiones de USA y luego "se condujo"... con una blandura suicida. Por lo menos nosotros tuvimos un plan A claro y resolutivo. Putin creo que ya de mano renunció a ser directo y contundente. Me ha defraudado como jefe militar y ya algo pude atisbar en Siria. Nunca usó la fuerza con la debida energía, fue a remolque y dejó las cosas a medias, supongo que para no romper lazos con Israel y el otomano, amén de los sátrapas. El ejército sirio suplió las deficiencias y supo aprovechar cada gramo de ayuda rusa, pero se ha quedado sin Idlib, región que no volverá a Siria. Pese a los crímenes que allí se cometieron y que quedarán impunes. Odio que sea así, pero las cosas son así. Y la realidad se impone, cerrar los ojos es infantil. Toca prepararse para un futuro complejo donde padeceremos poder anglo duro, inestabilidad y dificultades económicas muy jodidas. Y la sensación de que pudo ser y no fue.



"Conmoción y Pavor"    

Rusia es como el gitanaco chuleta del patio de escuela, que está todo el rato amenazando, hasta que alguien se le ocurre zurrarle de verdad y lo tira al suelo (450 muertos, nada menos y el buque insignia) y ahora el gitanaco está en el suelo, mirando al vacío, sin asumir que todo el patio le mira y que todos piensan lo mismo: ¿Cómo es que no mata a su agresor, le infla a navajazos? Pues porque no toca, porque no hay huevos, porque en el fondo sabe que es merecido, que están haciendo salvajadas con un país soberano. 

Se acabó el pavonearse por el patio, toca asumir el nuevo rol de macarrilla patético destronado. De momento, todo el resto de barcos a tomar por culo y puestos en el sur del Mare Americana, nuevo nombre de esa masa de agua.


----------



## workforfood (16 Abr 2022)

Rusia si quiere revienta a Ucrania como un luchador de Sumo de 250 kilos contra un tío de 100 kilos. La gente saldría al ring diciendo para, que lo vas a matar. Lo que vemos es una guerra paco, con poco personal con más imágenes de chechenos que del ejército regular ruso enfrentándose a un país de 40 millones y armado por la OTAN hasta lo dientes. Pero Rusia si se lo tomara en serio Ucrania lo machaca sin parpadear.

Esto solo es un convoy saliendo de Tiumén en Siberia cerca de los Urales.


----------



## katiuss (16 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Con listos ilustrados como tú con contactos en el kremlin para qué queremos tontos.
> 
> Es lo que tenéis los multis durmientes qué decís lo que os da la gana en cualquiera de vuestras 200 cuentas



No tengo casi ni tiempo para tocarme los huevos como para andar con gilipolleces en un foro xD

No gasto dos minutos en crear otra cuenta de correo para hacer el payaso por aquí ni por otro foro...xD


----------



## Teuro (16 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Pues para ser fingido, bien que lo llevaron a cabo. En EEUU, el intento de algunos estados de separarse por su cuenta era un derecho constitucional que fue violado mediante una guerra civil.
> 
> Y por cierto, por seguir con paralelismos, la parte que ahora conquisten los rusos de Ucrania va a tener tantas posibilidades de volver a ser independientes como el territorio de Nuevo Méjico, Arizona, California, Texas etc de volver a México.



Cuando los debates independentistas catalanes que exigian reconocer el "derecho de autodeterminación" de Cataluña frente a España en la Constitución hubo quien señaló que en las pocas constituciones donde eso se permite ha terminado por materializarse, por lo que es absolutamente suicida poner ese párrafo en la contitución española y de ahí que el artículo 2 diga "La Constitución se fundamenta en la indisoluble unidad de la Nación española ".

Recuerdo haber leído textos de los años 80 que hablaban del sistema jurídico en el que sustentaba la URSS que en ese texto se reconocía como la "hipotética e irrealizable" independencia de cada una de las 15 repúblicas que conformaban la URSS. Pues bien, lo que podía ocurrir ocurrió.


----------



## frangelico (16 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Cuando los debates independentistas catalanes que exigian reconocer el "derecho de autodeterminación" de Cataluña frente a España en la Constitución hubo quien señaló que en las pocas constituciones donde eso se permite ha terminado por materializarse, por lo que es absolutamente suicida poner ese párrafo en la contitución española y de ahí que el artículo 2 diga "La Constitución se fundamenta en la indisoluble unidad de la Nación española ".
> 
> Recuerdo haber leído textos de los años 80 que hablaban del sistema jurídico en el que sustentaba la URSS que en ese texto se reconocía como la "hipotética e irrealizable" independencia de cada una de las 15 repúblicas que conformaban la URSS. Pues bien, lo que podía ocurrir ocurrió.



Y lo peor es que , como nadie lo esperaba, las fronteras de las repúblicas eran ridículas y con cero relación con la historia o la población. Se las inventaron . Lo que se debe aprender de ahi es que incluso en el terruño más mísero y patético hay un aspirante a cacique que si tiene la oportunidad se corona reyezuelo. Y vamos sumando casos de neoestados con reconocimiento parcial.


----------



## capitán almeida (16 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Rusia solo quiere el Donbass y recordemos 90% de Lugansk YA está en manos Rusas y el 50% del Donetsk. Toda la ofensiva rusa va a capturar un terreno que no hay casi nada del óblast de donetsk, por eso esto es una paco guerra. Ni ha quitado internet, ni la luz ni puentes ni vías ferroviarias ni NADA. Todo se va a jugar en esa ofensiva que nunca acaba acaba de empezar, Rusia quiere tratado de Paz y salir corriendo.



Jersón y zaporozie no volverán a ser ucranianos en la vida, los necesitan para crimea, odesa es posible que viendo la pusilanimidad de putin pueda ser usado como moneda de cambio, mi duda es jarkov y chernigov, deberían ser anexionadas para ser usadas como muro de adriano


----------



## Sir Torpedo (16 Abr 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Y volvemos a la misma pregunta que tiene la misma respuesta. Porque en Rusia pensaron que no encontrarían resistencia significativa y la mejor forma de reconstruir el país era manteniendo la infraestructura lo menos dañada posible. Después de la retirada de Kiev la "estrategia" ha cambiado. Arrasar todo lo que esté al oeste del Dniéper.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Muy simple, cagada de inteligencia y las prisas.


----------



## Cui Bono (16 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Rusia si quiere revienta a Ucrania como un luchador de Sumo de 250 kilos contra un tío de 100 kilos. La gente saldría al ring diciendo para, que lo vas a matar. Lo que vemos es una guerra paco, con poco personal con más imágenes de chechenos que del ejército regular ruso enfrentándose a un país de 40 millones y armado por la OTAN hasta lo dientes. Pero Rusia si se lo tomara en serio Ucrania lo machaca sin parpadear.
> 
> Esto solo es un convoy saliendo de Tiumén en Siberia cerca de los Urales.



Blao blao blao. 

Toda la operación alrededor de Kiev tenía como fin rodearlo de artillería y arrasar a bombas en plan "No voy a parar hasta que el rey local se rinda". 

Y no pudieron. No pudieron acercar suficiente artillería, no pudieron aguantar la logística, no sirven para nada, son una nulidad a la que les destruyen los tanques porque no saben usarlos tácticamente, porque se les paran o porque directamente los venden porque a paga es insuficiente. 

Israel también está armado hasta los dientes y nadie les tose. 

Me pones un convoy de chatarraza, conducido por soldados que no saben de tácticas básicas y que saben que les esperan NLAW, Panzerfaust y demás killers. 

Rusia tiene que cambiar su retórica, dejar de hacer el ridículo diciendo que 140 millones de habitantes aplastarán a 42. En Finlandia o en Japón les dieron pal pelo en mucho peores cifras, el siglo pasado.


----------



## Teuro (16 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> En EEUU ya llevan años discutiendo dos cositas: una es el uso puntual de armas nucleares tácticas en conflictos en principio convencionales, y por otro lado la posibilidad que tendrían de efectuar un primer golpe nuclear a Rusia y/o China tan devastador que no haya réplica posible por parte de éstos.



¿Qué está estudiado? Por supuesto, es que debería estar estudiado las posibles medidas de contención de una invasión alienígena o un apocalipsis zombie. Que se vaya a materializar, pues es muy complicado, porque antes de atacar a Rusia así porque sí hay que vendérselo a la población y eso requiere un tiempo. En la muy progresista, ética, ecologista y sensible a las minorias sociales poblaciones de EEUU y Europa es compliado vender el genocidio preventivo de decenas de millones de personas. Sabemos que vender eso en Rusia, China y Corea del Norte es más fácil, puesto que un estado totalitario es como una monarquía absolutista: "Rusia soy yo, podría decir Putin". 

A ver, hay un concepto básico que los que apoyais estados totalitarios no entendéis: En las democracias el cambio de opinión y de política ocurre con el simple hecho de cambiar de gobierno. ¿Que EEUU invade Afganistan a las órdenes de Bush? Se hizo, que se mantuvo con Obama, se hizo. Que Trump dijo que lo mejor era irse de allí, se planificó. Que Biden dijo "a tomar por culo", me voy ya, pero ya, ya, ya. Se hizo. ¿Que un futuro presidente de EEUU puede decir "fue un error invadir Afganistan, perdonenos", se haría sin despeinarse. En la política China acostumbrada a planificaciones a largo plazo no se entienden estos devaneos, los consideran como inconsistencia, pérdida de tiempo y recursos y propio de sociedades inmaduras y caprichosas, pues mira, es posible que el tiempo le de la razón a los chinos.

¿Es mejor el sistema chino que el occidental? Para los que viven en democracia dirán que no, pero los hechos demuestran que es más eficiente.


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)

Rusia se tiene que retirar ya y dejar de hacer el ridículo, su imagen social y militar ha quedado muy dañada


----------



## Sir Torpedo (16 Abr 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> No tiene sentido. (al menos para mí) ¿Por qué lo despliegan ahora? Igual el bombardeo con los TU22 era lo que necesitaban para confirmar la incapacidad de respuesta antiaérea ucraniana(?)
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Ahora la misión es acabar la guerra del modo que sea, se han dejado pillar por la trampa de EEUU, hay que concentrarse en lo importante que es lo que hubo de hacer desde el principio.


----------



## Teuro (16 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Y si los saca se va al putísimo guano. Y se han metido ellos solitos.



Con lo fácil que sería que la Duma hiciera una moción de censura, destituyera a Putin, se retirara Rusia de Ucrania y el nuevo presidente dijera "lo siento, ha sido un error, ¿Cuándo discutimos "eso" de quitar las sanciones a Rusia?". Estoy seguro que occidente se tragaba sin rechistar esa rueda de molino. 

Pero claro, eso en Rusia se ve como debilidad, pero lo inteligente cuando se comete un error es rectificar, no insistir e insistir en un error que no tiene solución.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (16 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Amargos debates de Burbuja históricos, que no llegaron a las manos (o si):
> 
> Los de izquierdas frente a los de derechas.
> Los pablistas podemitas frente a los antipablistas (en este foro hubo foreros de Iglesias cuando dio el campanazo en las Europeas de 2014).
> ...



Horas de diversión y entretenimiento.


----------



## kenny220 (16 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> ¿Qué está estudiado? Por supuesto, es que debería estar estudiado las posibles medidas de contención de una invasión alienígena o un apocalipsis zombie. Que se vaya a materializar, pues es muy complicado, porque antes de atacar a Rusia así porque sí hay que vendérselo a la población y eso requiere un tiempo. En la muy progresista, ética, ecologista y sensible a las minorias sociales poblaciones de EEUU y Europa es compliado vender el genocidio preventivo de decenas de millones de personas. Sabemos que vender eso en Rusia, China y Corea del Norte es más fácil, puesto que un estado totalitario es como una monarquía absolutista: "Rusia soy yo, podría decir Putin".
> 
> A ver, hay un concepto básico que los que apoyais estados totalitarios no entendéis: En las democracias el cambio de opinión y de política ocurre con el simple hecho de cambiar de gobierno. ¿Que EEUU invade Afganistan a las órdenes de Bush? Se hizo, que se mantuvo con Obama, se hizo. Que Trump dijo que lo mejor era irse de allí, se planificó. Que Biden dijo "a tomar por culo", me voy ya, pero ya, ya, ya. Se hizo. ¿Que un futuro presidente de EEUU puede decir "fue un error invadir Afganistan, perdonenos", se haría sin despeinarse. En la política China acostumbrada a planificaciones a largo plazo no se entienden estos devaneos, los consideran como inconsistencia, pérdida de tiempo y recursos y propio de sociedades inmaduras y caprichosas, pues mira, es posible que el tiempo le de la razón a los chinos.
> 
> ¿Es mejor el sistema chino que el occidental? Para los que viven en democracia dirán que no, pero los hechos demuestran que es más eficiente.



Los chinos cuando los pájaros se comían un % de cosechas, ordenaron matense a todos los pájaros, así se hizo, eficientemente. 

Luego sabemos lo que pasó, pero no se sabe cuantos chinos palmaron, no te lo van a reconocer.


----------



## Bimbo (16 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Jersón y zaporozie no volverán a ser ucranianos en la vida, los necesitan para crimea, odesa es posible que viendo la pusilanimidad de putin pueda ser usado como moneda de cambio, mi duda es jarkov y chernigov, deberían ser anexionadas para ser usadas como muro de adriano



Zaparinha no es la ciudad del cocas?


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## workforfood (16 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Blao blao blao.
> 
> Toda la operación alrededor de Kiev tenía como fin rodearlo de artillería y arrasar a bombas en plan "No voy a parar hasta que el rey local se rinda".
> 
> ...



Pero si lo dice toda la gente que entiende de armas del foro, la delicadeza y poquísimo empuje de Rusia en Ucrania, ni les han quitado la luz ni internet es una ofensiva paco total. Mira otros posts la gente entendida no se lo cree, de la casi nula aviación que ha metido, de los poquísimos bombardeos del poco uso de la artillería, los obuses los tienen de adorno. La gente que entiende no los cuñados notan todo raro en esta guerra.
Destrucción ferroviaria, o puentes o carreteras de 0. El primer objetivo de guerra son las infraestructuras y funcionan al 100%.


----------



## kenny220 (16 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Con lo fácil que sería que la Duma hiciera una moción de censura, destituyera a Putin, se retirara Rusia de Ucrania y el nuevo presidente dijera "lo siento, ha sido un error, ¿Cuándo discutimos "eso" de quitar las sanciones a Rusia?". Estoy seguro que occidente se tragaba sin rechistar esa rueda de molino.
> 
> Pero claro, eso en Rusia se ve como debilidad, pero lo inteligente cuando se comete un error es rectificar, no insistir e insistir en un error que no tiene solución.



Mira lo de Katyn, y se supone fue la URSS y Stalin, pero a poco rascas casi les sale "bien hecho"


----------



## MiguelLacano (16 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Rusia solo quiere el Donbass y recordemos 90% de Lugansk YA está en manos Rusas y el 50% del Donetsk. Toda la ofensiva rusa va a capturar un terreno que no hay casi nada del óblast de donetsk, por eso esto es una paco guerra. Ni ha quitado internet, ni la luz ni puentes ni vías ferroviarias ni NADA. Todo se va a jugar en esa ofensiva que nunca acaba acaba de empezar, Rusia quiere tratado de Paz y salir corriendo.



Y para eso este follón?


----------



## Alvin Red (16 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *El Reino Unido asegura que la ayuda humanitaria en Ucrania está comprometida por la destrucción de puentes e infraestructuras*
> 
> El *Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido* ha afirmado en el día de hoy, en su último informe de inteligencia, *que la ayuda humanitaria en Ucrania está comprometida por la destrucción de carreteras y puente*s en rutas clave hacia sus ciudades.
> 
> ...



Donde pone "ayuda humanitaria" entiéndase armas y demás ayuda militar o tropas, eufemismo estilo anglo.


----------



## capitán almeida (16 Abr 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> Zaparinha no es la ciudad del cocas?



La ciudad de ese es la city, nacer creo que sí que nació en la capital de los cosacos


----------



## workforfood (16 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Y para eso este follón?



Porque Rusia desde el principio no ha querido meter mucho la cabeza en Ucrania, los primeros días esperaba que Ucrania se rindiera solo con que se hubieran acercado a Kiev, como vieron que para cercar Kiev necesitan un millón de soldados dijeron que fuera y solo a recuperar el 50% de Dontesk y eso es lo que va a haber.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (16 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Con lo fácil que sería que la Duma hiciera una moción de censura, destituyera a Putin, se retirara Rusia de Ucrania y el nuevo presidente dijera "lo siento, ha sido un error, ¿Cuándo discutimos "eso" de quitar las sanciones a Rusia?". Estoy seguro que occidente se tragaba sin rechistar esa rueda de molino.
> 
> Pero claro, eso en Rusia se ve como debilidad, pero lo inteligente cuando se comete un error es rectificar, no insistir e insistir en un error que no tiene solución.



Perdone está completamente equivocado, la operación a sido un error mayúsculo que se intenta corregir ahora con improvisación.
Si hubiera otro en los mandos de Moscú se hubiera realizado igual ya que Rusia estaba en peligro estratégico.
Todo el mundo en Rusia sabe que las sanciones no se van a quitar JAMÁS, más que nada por que son de máximo interés nordaca.

El error a sido en los modos y en los tiempos, pero no en los objetivos que han quedado comprometidos y se van tener que conformar con mínimos .


----------



## Teuro (16 Abr 2022)

Ejemplo de nick absolutamente tóxico, que no aporta información ni opinión, no debate, únicamente se dedica a expresar sus estados de ánimo enmierdando los post con insultos y descalificaciones. Nene, para expresar estados de ánimo ya está el "Zanx", deje de ensuciar el foro, que nos da igual si al leer un post se empalma o se encoleriza.





​Recomendación: Ignorarlo.




raptors dijo:


> Jaja... se ve que te dolió..!!
> *ladren perros...!!* es señal de que se avanza...





raptors dijo:


> Bla bla bla...
> 
> *ladren perros...!!* es señal de que se avanza...





raptors dijo:


> *Espero que le esten pagando muy bien...!!* por representar el papel de disque patriota...





raptors dijo:


> jaja al empinado del _"Teuro"_ le duelen los avances rusos...
> 
> *Ladren perros...!!* poco a poco y sin pausa se avanza...





raptors dijo:


> *Isarel es un hjo de put@.....!!*






raptors dijo:


> *Escupes pura mierda....!!!* Ladren perros..!! poco a poco y sin prisas se avanza...






raptors dijo:


> La verdad muy pndejo tu analisis....






raptors dijo:


> *Y aparte se indigna el empinado...!!* _jaja_ La verdad muy pndejo tu análisis...!!


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)

Interesante artículo


----------



## Guzmán de Berga (16 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Y para eso este follón?



Es una operación de paz rusa para poner fin a 8 años de guerra en el Donbass.


----------



## Teuro (16 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y si se te congelan los dedos y tienen que amputarte alguno tampoco pasa nada, que para eso tienes diez.



Hace 30 años: Los veranos en el sur de España eran calurosos, la gente pasaba las siestas como podía a base de abanicos y buscar el fresco en cualquier recoveco ¡Y sobrevivían!. España actual: Los veranos del sur de España siguen siendo calurosos, la gente no desconecta el aire acondicionado desde el uno de mayo hasta el uno de noviembre, como le apagues el aire se suicidan.


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)

Mal asunto cuando los medios empiezan a avisar del uso de armas nucleares.


----------



## Tierra Azul (16 Abr 2022)

Espana neutral? ya es tarde, rusia ya lo tiene en cuenta a futuro




rejon dijo:


> Mal asunto cuando los medios empiezan a avisar del uso de armas nucleares.



ahora te preocupas imbecil? si es que llevais desde el 2014 jaleando a los nazis, no te quejes pues, tragate la lefa otanica


----------



## kenny220 (16 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hace 30 años: Los veranos en el sur de España eran calurosos, la gente pasaba las siestas como podía a base de abanicos y buscar el fresco en cualquier recoveco ¡Y sobrevivían!. España actual: Los veranos del sur de España siguen siendo calurosos, la gente no desconecta el aire acondicionado desde el uno de mayo hasta el uno de noviembre, como le apagues el aire se suicidan.



Bueno y en la meseta en invierno, yo que reparto a domicilio te sale gente en casa que esta en calzoncillos camiseta y chanclas.


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)

Cuesta aceptarlo pero es así. Ahora es el momento en el que todos deberíamos pedir la retirada incondicional de las tropas de Rusia. 

La locura debe finalizar.


----------



## El-Mano (16 Abr 2022)

Mas misiles. Son ya dos o tres alertas hoy en ataques, y ayer algunas más. Me da que han bombardeado algunas cosas que no nos hemos enterado, nada espectacular, pero creo que algun objetivo más que aun no se a visto si habrán impactado. Mi duda es si antes de ir por el dombass aumentaran este tipo de ataques.









Russian troops shelled Lysychansk refinery(defunct for a long time) Lysychansk - Ukraine Interactive map - Ukraine Latest news on live map - liveuamap.com


Russian troops shelled Lysychansk refinery(defunct for a long time). Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news and information site dedicated to factual reporting of a variety of important topics including conflicts, human rights issues, protests, terrorism...




liveuamap.com


----------



## Sir Torpedo (16 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hace 30 años: Los veranos en el sur de España eran calurosos, la gente pasaba las siestas como podía a base de abanicos y buscar el fresco en cualquier recoveco ¡Y sobrevivían!. España actual: Los veranos del sur de España siguen siendo calurosos, la gente no desconecta el aire acondicionado desde el uno de mayo hasta el uno de noviembre, como le apagues el aire se suicidan.



Me parece muy bonito como vivia la gente hace 30años, ahora ¿que hacemos? ¿metemos a millones de españoles en una máquina del tiempo?.

¿Eres consciente que los campos de cultivo que mantenían a toda esa gente ahora están estériles-edificados?.


----------



## Teuro (16 Abr 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> de las mentiras de rusos y ucranianos ya estamos prevenidos y son esperables; lo realmente insólito de esta guerra es la unanimidad de los medios desde el primer día y el proceso de cancelación y silenciamiento al que se está procediendo con la disidencia informativa.



Cierto, mienten ambos (dentro de lo esperable en una guerra), pero es curioso como los medios de comunicacion comulgan con las trolas ucras, evidentemente hay directivas gubernamentales para que así sea, pero vamos, es de esperar un mínimo de madurez (en algunos sectores relevantes) de la población occidental.


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> ahora te preocupas imbecil? si es que llevais desde el 2014 jaleando a los nazis, no te quejes pues, tragate la lefa otanica



Métete el dedo en el culo untado en ácido sulfúrico y dínos qué sientes. GILIPOLLAS....rata inmunda.


----------



## delhierro (16 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Pero si lo dice toda la gente que entiende de armas del foro, la delicadeza y poquísimo empuje de Rusia en Ucrania, ni les han quitado la luz ni internet es una ofensiva paco total. Mira otros posts la gente entendida no se lo cree, de la casi nula aviación que ha metido, de los poquísimos bombardeos del poco uso de la artillería, los obuses los tienen de adorno. La gente que entiende no los cuñados notan todo raro en esta guerra.
> Destrucción ferroviaria, o puentes o carreteras de 0. El primer objetivo de guerra son las infraestructuras y funcionan al 100%.



Si ves maniobras, los rusos lanzan 100 tost en 5 minutos. 10, 20 lanzadores todos llenos y fuego simultaneo. En Mariupol no llega la aviación enemiga, ni siquiera hay contrabateria. Tienen carretera desde rusia, 2, pueden llevarlos desde Crimea y desde el este. ¿ que han hecho ? han lanzado 10 con un unico lanzador. Vale ese es el video, pueden haber lanzado más, pero nada masivo. Es absurdo.

La impresión que da es que Putin tenia algo pactado, yo empujo tu te asustas, nos quedamos con las republicas, y todos al negocio. Una vez más los occidentales le han tangado, y no sabe como salir. No puede retirarse , y no quiere tomarlo en serio. Le han hundido un crucero por hacer el Gilipollas, ese crucero hacia exactamente lo mismo 100 km más atras. Yo no veo ahí 200.000 tios, es más no hay no 100.000 rusos que dicen algunos analistas. Los que llevan el peso de las hostias son los chechenos, y los republicanos.

Esto es como 2014, las grandes jugadas de ajedrez qeu solo ven Putin y sus acerrimos. 

Si no hay un punto de inflexión, y despues de lo del crucero solo puede ocurrir un golpe de estado en Rusia que quite a Putin porque piensa tragar con todo. Esto va a seguir el camino de Siria.

Pin ...pon hasta ir menguando el territorio y llegar a las frontertas administraticas de la época sovietica de las republicas. Y luego algun pasteleo , dentro de 5 años segunda parte. Eso si el aislamiento y las sanciones se las come. 

Cierto que ha tumbado el ejercito y la aviación, y alguna fabricas, pero como en el 2014 PASTA. Con pasta lo reconstruyen, tiene ingenieron no son idiotas y tendran pasta a paladas.

Y soy proruso, o antiotan, o simplemente me gusta un poco de equilibrio en el mundo porque creo sinceramente que es mejor para todos sus habitantes. Pero así es como lo veo. Como siempre espero equivocarme.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (16 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Rusia solo quiere el Donbass y recordemos 90% de Lugansk YA está en manos Rusas y el 50% del Donetsk. Toda la ofensiva rusa va a capturar un terreno que no hay casi nada del óblast de donetsk, por eso esto es una paco guerra. Ni ha quitado internet, ni la luz ni puentes ni vías ferroviarias ni NADA. Todo se va a jugar en esa ofensiva que nunca acaba acaba de empezar, Rusia quiere tratado de Paz y salir corriendo.



Es posible que el objetivo final de Rusia sea la consolidación definitiva de Crimea como rusa y las 2 repúblicas como independientes y futuribles territorios rusos. No estoy tan seguro de que quiera un tratado de paz y salir corriendo. Tengo la impresión de que Rusia ha decidido dónde quiere recibir el golpe, porque antes había varios posibles escenarios donde hacerle daño. Ucrania es más manejable por:

1. Tiene muchísima frontera con Bielorrusia y Rusia, lo que favorece la logística. 

2. Tiene una milicia de 40.000 hombres como caballo de Troya y con muchas posibilidades de ampliarse según vayan liberando territorio y capturando material.

3. La población del Este, aunque no nos lo cuenten es muy favorable a la operación rusa, de ahí esa represión de los batallones nazis y su distribución.

4. Gran capacidad de infiltración y captación de informantes en casi todo el territorio (lengua, etnia...) 

Mientras toda la carne en el asador de occidente esté aquí, no estará en otros sitios y han decidido que si el golpe era inevitable mejor que fuera en un entorno "controlado". Y creo que les favorece que se alargue esta operación porque los rusos son de carreras de fondo, objetivos a medio-largo plazo. Están intentando un cambio profundo y eso exige tiempo, dinero y bajas, pero al ladito de casa que llueve menos.


----------



## delhierro (16 Abr 2022)

Guzmán de Berga dijo:


> Es una operación de paz rusa para poner fin a 8 años de guerra en el Donbass.



Eso no va a ocurrir. Van a mover la linea de contracto. Desde luego Luigansk y Donesk no tendran los nazia a 8 km. Pero la guerra de baja intensidad va a seguir. Y occidente va a seguir armando a Kiev y suministrandole de todo.


----------



## Waterman (16 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> No se están ensañando con las ciudades con armamento convencional como para usar juguetes nucleares..... Apagad la tele....



Antes de hablar de apagar la tele y chorradas deberias saber que Rusia no tiene suficiente armamento convencional como para invadir un pais tan grande como Ucrania, de ahi el goteo de ataques. Desconozco los planes de Putin, quizas tu que eres tan listo los sepas, pero dudo que haya empezado esta guerra para perderla y con armas convencionales no la va a ganar.


----------



## Teuro (16 Abr 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> de las mentiras de rusos y ucranianos ya estamos prevenidos y son esperables; lo realmente insólito de esta guerra es la unanimidad de los medios desde el primer día y el proceso de cancelación y silenciamiento al que se está procediendo con la disidencia informativa.




Bueno, y añado el caso especial de las redes sociales. En su intento de frenar la propagación de las fake-news se han autoconvertido en el guardián de la ética y a través de la censura deciden qué se propaga y que cuentas se suspenden. Y llegamos a la paradoja de la censura y democracia: "Quién controla al censor", en el caso de las RRSS ellos mismos, por lo que al final es evidente el tufillo totalitario de opiniones sesgadas a una línea editorial e ideológica muy concreta. Lo hemos visto en el caso de la política en EEUU de Biden frente a Trump, o el resto de temas controvertidos de izquierda y derecha: Las redes sociales tienen un pronunciamiento político muy concreto en el sentido de favorecer ciertas opiniones y censurar otras. No entiendo la twitter-dependencia o la youtubedependencia de la población en general. La red no es neutral, lo más inteligente es pasar de esas redes sociales y utilizar otras, al menos durante el tiemo en el que se mantengan neutrales.


----------



## John Nash (16 Abr 2022)

"Tomaremos Kiev y destruiremos Ucrania": el gran farol del señor de la guerra de Putin


El presidente de Chechenia prometió ejercer de vanguardia terrorífica en Ucrania, pero sus vídeos bélicos van más de vender su imagen de guerrero que de hacer la guerra personalmente. Historia de un régimen con esteroides




www.elconfidencial.com





Seguro que es un farol?


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)

Una cosa parece cada día más clara: que los rusos no piensan retirarse como derrotados y todo lo que sea echar leña al fuego desde fuera significa seguir el juego al hijoPutin que siempre se escudará en las armas nucleares y prolongar la agonía no solo de los ciudadanos ucranianos, sino también de los ciudadanos rusos y de todos los europeos, cuya economía se hunde y ya tienen que cuidar de 5 millones de refugiados ucranianos


----------



## Roedr (16 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Rusia si quiere revienta a Ucrania como un luchador de Sumo de 250 kilos contra un tío de 100 kilos. La gente saldría al ring diciendo para, que lo vas a matar. Lo que vemos es una guerra paco, con poco personal con más imágenes de chechenos que del ejército regular ruso enfrentándose a un país de 40 millones y armado por la OTAN hasta lo dientes. Pero Rusia si se lo tomara en serio Ucrania lo machaca sin parpadear.
> 
> Esto solo es un convoy saliendo de Tiumén en Siberia cerca de los Urales.



No estoy tan seguro, la verdad. Si es así, lo único que han demostrado los mandos rusos, una vez más, es que se la pela la vida de sus soldados.


----------



## Tierra Azul (16 Abr 2022)

No, ninguna. A cada minuto y dia que pase...lo primero es parar el envio de armas (los demas tambien) y no mandar nada de tropas ni barcos alli, mientras...


----------



## alcorconita (16 Abr 2022)

Yo veo que todo sigue su curso.

Por un lado tenemos el abandono de la doctrina Grozni y por otro hay que tener en cuenta el material que están usando los rusos. Es material aerotransportado, diseñado para atacar la retaguardia enemiga y en esta guerra se está usando para romper frentes. 

Avance lento, con muchas bajas, pero inexorable hasta el momento. A partir de ahora imagino que veremos a la artillería funcionar de verdad.


----------



## Tierra Azul (16 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Cuesta aceptarlo pero es así. Ahora es el momento en el que todos deberíamos pedir la retirada incondicional de las tropas de Rusia.
> 
> La locura debe finalizar.



Y la de la otan en las fronteras con rusia tambien, o lo dejais neutrales y dejais de mandar armas qu llevais desde el 2014 jodiendo. Eres ademas de nazi, parcial, y convenido.


----------



## Alvin Red (16 Abr 2022)

Notas:


Si Rusia utiliza armamento nuclear se expone a la condena de todo los países, incluido China e India - personalmente también la mía aunque poco sirva, por muy pro-ruso que sea - y la desaparición de todos los avances financieros que llevan a cabo los BRICS. Es un último recurso y mejor no pensar en ello.
Como dije en post posteriores esta fase se caracteriza por su carácter caótico, no busquéis estrategias, la estrategia es parecer caótico e ir desgastando al enemigo.
Rusia no va a poner toda la carne en el asador, va ha dosificar tanto tropas como medios para no caer en el desgaste que es lo que le gustaría a la OTAN, antes Europa se desgastara y USA tendrá serios problemas.


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)

Han captado conversaciones de militares rusos desesperados por no entender qué están haciendo contra Ucrania. Además, hablando muy mal del hijo Putin. 

Se pone peligroso el terreno en Rusia. Cuando los militares empiezan así... mal acaba la cosa para la estabilidad del país.


----------



## Tierra Azul (16 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Métete el dedo en el culo untado en ácido sulfúrico y dínos qué sientes. GILIPOLLAS....rata inmunda.


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Y la de la otan en las fronteras con rusia tambien, o lo dejais neutrales y dejais de mandar armas qu llevais desde el 2014 jodiendo. Eres ademas de nazi, parcial, y convenido.



Calla de una puta vez ...zorra de mierda......rata apestosa.


----------



## Teuro (16 Abr 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> de las mentiras de rusos y ucranianos ya estamos prevenidos y son esperables; lo realmente insólito de esta guerra es la unanimidad de los medios desde el primer día y el proceso de cancelación y silenciamiento al que se está procediendo con la disidencia informativa.



Lo siento, me llegó la inspiración, añado:

Usted es líbremente libre de pensar según la formación, información, educación, sentimientos, entorno familiar, vivencias y experiencias acumuladas a lo largo de su vida en su cerebro que "Putin es una persona audaz que defiende los intereses de su patria y que para evitar que la OTAN acorrale a la Madre Patria Rusa invada preventivamente Ucrania, cueste lo que cueste en vidas propias de rusos o ajenas de ucranianos". como otra persona pueda pensar que "Rusia ha invadido una nación reconocida bajo la ONU como soberana y que tiene todo el derecho a tener la política exterior e interior que le de la gana y que invadir es un atropello y violación de los derechos funcamentales de los ucranianos", así como un tercero, ante escuchar ambos argumentos, pensar libremente quién tiene una visión democrácita y otra fascistoide de la vida.


----------



## delhierro (16 Abr 2022)

En la guerra urbana si lo han hecho de puta madre. Han tomado Mariopol con pocas baja, han usado los tanques sabiamente, y pese a lo que nos cuentan, la mayoría de los edificios que han sido alcanzados son reparables sin derribarlos. No ha sido Grony ni por supues el Stalingrado del que hablaba Kiev.

Han liquidado a una guarnición de 10.000 - 12.000 con fueras equivalentes.



Me pregunto porque no han usado algun Terminator de esos, porque si he visto blindados con montajes AA acoplados.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Abr 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> Yo veo que todo sigue su curso.
> 
> Por un lado tenemos el abandono de la doctrina Grozni y por otro hay que tener en cuenta el material que están usando los rusos. Es material aerotransportado, diseñado para atacar la retaguardia enemiga y en esta guerra se está usando para romper frentes.
> 
> Avance lento, con muchas bajas, pero inexorable hasta el momento. A partir de ahora imagino que veremos a la artillería funcionar de verdad.



El sistema de artillería tiene una particularidad. Te vas cargando todo bicho viviente del ejército ucraniano y no va a quedar ni el uniforme del zelinsky


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1026974



Eso te lo metes por el chomino,que eres mas guarra que la potito.. que echó las bragas al water y salieron los ratones pidiendo bicarbonato.


----------



## MiguelLacano (16 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Porque Rusia desde el principio no ha querido meter mucho la cabeza en Ucrania, los primeros días esperaba que Ucrania se rindiera solo con que se hubieran acercado a Kiev, como vieron que para cercar Kiev necesitan un millón de soldados dijeron que fuera y solo a recuperar el 50% de Dontesk y eso es lo que va a haber.



Pues menuda cagada. Y lo peor es que apunta usted llevar razón.


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)

No había ningún motivo para invadir Ucrania. El ejército ruso lo ha confirmado y cada vez hay más voces que se alzan en contra de la invasión por parte de Rusia.


----------



## ussser (16 Abr 2022)

Estos aprovecharán para limpiar la sentina en este estercolero llamado hezpain.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (16 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Rusia solo quiere el Donbass y recordemos 90% de Lugansk YA está en manos Rusas y el 50% del Donetsk. Toda la ofensiva rusa va a capturar un terreno que no hay casi nada del óblast de donetsk, por eso esto es una paco guerra. Ni ha quitado internet, ni la luz ni puentes ni vías ferroviarias ni NADA. Todo se va a jugar en esa ofensiva que nunca acaba acaba de empezar, Rusia quiere tratado de Paz y salir corriendo.



Yo eso no lo tengo tan claro, los Rusos saben que si no ocupan todo el país en pocos años tendrán una nueva guerra con la parte occidental de Ucrania con un país que será armado hasta los dientes por Occidente con todo tipo de armamento occidental moderno como cazabombarderos F-16, tanques Abrams y Leopard 2, artillería, etc...

Mi opinión personal es que la picadora de carne ya se ha puesto en marcha en el Donbass y la derrota del ejercito de Ucrania es cuestión de 2-3 meses como mucho, el hecho de tener bajas y perder un crucero Slava entra dentro de lo posible en una guerra como esta si tenemos en cuenta la cantidad de armas Occidentales que estan inundando Ucrania.

Y no les queda otra opción que arrasar hasta el final, esto es sistémico para Rusia.

Es más por el bien de todos (incluso por el de los esperpentos Otánicos que pueblan este foro) espero que ocurra pronto y Ucrania deje de existir.

Dado que en el hipotético caso de que Rusia fuera derrotada o quedara en tablas no le quedaría otra opción que realizar una demostración de fuerza usando armas nucleares tácticas en alguna ciudad occidental de Ucrania o sobre la misma frontera con Polonia o Rumanía.

Y por desgracia, es a donde han arrastrado a un país los irresponsables dirigentes Occidentales, acorralándolo para intentar destruirlo y hacerse con sus recursos y riquezas.

Pero recordemos, *Rusia no es ni Iraq ni Serbia.*


----------



## Cui Bono (16 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Pero si lo dice toda la gente que entiende de armas del foro, la delicadeza y poquísimo empuje de Rusia en Ucrania, ni les han quitado la luz ni internet es una ofensiva paco total. Mira otros posts la gente entendida no se lo cree, de la casi nula aviación que ha metido, de los poquísimos bombardeos del poco uso de la artillería, los obuses los tienen de adorno. La gente que entiende no los cuñados notan todo raro en esta guerra.
> Destrucción ferroviaria, o puentes o carreteras de 0. El primer objetivo de guerra son las infraestructuras y funcionan al 100%.



Eso es porque hay un trato implícito de no agresión. Cuando destruyeron combustible almacenado de los tractores, los ukros fueron a bombardear otro depósito a Rusia como represalia y cuando cayó la corbeta ukra, el Mosca estaba sentenciado. No pueden destruir centrales porque Rusia es incapaz e defender las suyas de misiles y tampoco pueden cortar internet porque las redes 3G/4G son vitales para sus comunicaciones (han llegado a dejar equipamiento carísimo de telecomunicaciones tirado en el campo porque no funcionaba). 

El Glonass tampoco parece ir bien y tiran de GPS comercial. 

La aviación es un problema para los dos bandos. Lo primero que metió la OTAN fueron los antipájaros. Cuando la aerotransportada perdió un avión, el resto de aviones dio la vuelta. Los SAM de ambas partes son perseguidos sin piedad y destruidos y aún así los rusos no se fían, saben que un solo Mig ukra con misiles occidentales operando desde kiev vale todo el espacio aéreo de altitud en donde se libran combates.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (16 Abr 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> Antes de hablar de apagar la tele y chorradas deberias saber que Rusia no tiene suficiente armamento convencional como para invadir un pais tan grande como Ucrania, de ahi el goteo de ataques. Desconozco los planes de Putin, quizas tu que eres tan listo los sepas, pero dudo que haya empezado esta guerra para perderla y con armas convencionales no la va a ganar.



¿Entonces es falso que si no detenemos a Putin en Jazaria invadirá los Países Bálticos, Finlandia, Polonia y Rumanía inmediatamente después, y no se detendrá hasta llegar a Finisterre?









Los servicios secretos dan por hecho el inminente ataque de Rusia sobre Polonia - Canarias Te Quiero


La noche antes de que Vladímir Putin le diera al botón de la guerra, un mensaje de texto advertía a este periódico: «Ojo a Ucrania de aquí a dos días como mucho». No pasaron ni 12 horas hasta que comenzó la invasión. Una...




diariodeavisos.elespanol.com





Saberse no se podía.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (16 Abr 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> Antes de hablar de apagar la tele y chorradas deberias saber que Rusia no tiene suficiente armamento convencional como para invadir un pais tan grande como Ucrania, de ahi el goteo de ataques. Desconozco los planes de Putin, quizas tu que eres tan listo los sepas, pero dudo que haya empezado esta guerra para perderla y con armas convencionales no la va a ganar.



Tampoco con nucelares, estoy como tu, desconocimiento absoluto de los planes de guerra.

Pero creo saber que la guerra encontrará su camino en los despachos y especialmente en los bancos centrales (que es lo que tuvo que haber hecho desde el principio).


----------



## Tierra Azul (16 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No había ningún motivo para invadir Ucrania. El ejército ruso lo ha confirmado y cada vez hay más voces que se alzan en contra de la invasión por parte de Rusia.



fuente: tus cojones morenos no? te estas echando hemoal tontica?


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)

La bestia rusa está cabreada porque le han hundido su barco.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (16 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> "Tomaremos Kiev y destruiremos Ucrania": el gran farol del señor de la guerra de Putin
> 
> 
> El presidente de Chechenia prometió ejercer de vanguardia terrorífica en Ucrania, pero sus vídeos bélicos van más de vender su imagen de guerrero que de hacer la guerra personalmente. Historia de un régimen con esteroides
> ...



Como les aprieten lo tendrán que hacer realidad.


----------



## tomcat ii (16 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Con lo fácil que sería que la Duma hiciera una moción de censura, destituyera a Putin, se retirara Rusia de Ucrania y el nuevo presidente dijera "lo siento, ha sido un error, ¿Cuándo discutimos "eso" de quitar las sanciones a Rusia?". Estoy seguro que occidente se tragaba sin rechistar esa rueda de molino.
> 
> Pero claro, eso en Rusia se ve como debilidad, pero lo inteligente cuando se comete un error es rectificar, no insistir e insistir en un error que no tiene solución.



No es tan fácil, la mitad de la Duma debe ser juzgada por crímenes de guerra, no pueden decir que ha sido sin querer y ya. Están jodidos.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (16 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Rusia solo quiere el Donbass y recordemos 90% de Lugansk YA está en manos Rusas y el 50% del Donetsk. Toda la ofensiva rusa va a capturar un terreno que no hay casi nada del óblast de donetsk, por eso esto es una paco guerra. Ni ha quitado internet, ni la luz ni puentes ni vías ferroviarias ni NADA. Todo se va a jugar en esa ofensiva que nunca acaba acaba de empezar, Rusia quiere tratado de Paz y salir corriendo.



No tiene pinta que se queden sólo con el Donbas cuando están metiendo el rublo y sucursales del Sberbank en todo lo que han ocupado, ésto no es la campaña de Von Manstein en Ucrania es una guerra política dirigida por un político...los primeros días no estaba claro pero ahora sí.

Aquí en la guerra civil Franco tomó decisiones con criterio político mas que puramente táctico muchas veces , por ejemplo en el verano del 36 envió como mínimo una unidad africana a todos los puntos que consideró de interés en lugar de concentrar esas fuerzas para tomar Madrid; entre tabores de Regulares y banderas del Tercio creo que fueron 15 batallones, y eso fué porque lo quería conquistar todo, no sólo Madrid. ....el responder a la toma de Teruel en pleno invierno pringándose por un objetivo de poco valor militar lo mismo..en Ucrania pasa algo parecido, los objetivos políticos están por encima de los militares porque se trata de otra guerra civil.


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> fuente: tus cojones morenos no? te estas echando hemoal tontica?



Eres mas guarra que la Titi ,que se jincó un clavel en el pelo y agarró....rata inmunda


----------



## Malevich (16 Abr 2022)

El de medicina y el de la paz.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (16 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo siento, me llegó la inspiración, añado:
> 
> Usted es líbremente libre de pensar según la formación, información, educación, sentimientos, entorno familiar, vivencias y experiencias acumuladas a lo largo de su vida en su cerebro que "Putin es una persona audaz que defiende los intereses de su patria y que para evitar que la OTAN acorrale a la Madre Patria Rusa invada preventivamente Ucrania, cueste lo que cueste en vidas propias de rusos o ajenas de ucranianos". como otra persona pueda pensar que "Rusia ha invadido una nación reconocida bajo la ONU como soberana y que tiene todo el derecho a tener la política exterior e interior que le de la gana y que invadir es un atropello y violación de los derechos funcamentales de los ucranianos", así como un tercero, ante escuchar ambos argumentos, pensar libremente quién tiene una visión democrácita y otra fascistoide de la vida.



¿Cuando yunior invadió Irák dónde estaba usted? y ¿cuándo Yemen? y ¿cuando Libano? (cuando les dieron una paliza los de Hezbolá) esto de la indignación funciona siempre o solo cuando conviene? y ¿cuando Siria?.


----------



## quinciri (16 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Como dije en post posteriores esta fase se caracteriza por su carácter caótico, no busquéis estrategias, la estrategia es parecer caótico e ir desgastando al enemigo.



Exacto, aqui no hay que dar ningúna pista al enemigo, ni permitirle ninguna previsibilidad.
Es decir, hay que torearlo y cansarlo, permitiendole el máximo de pequeñas y dispersas embestidas, ... y que se vaya cansando. Así igual la bestia muere de puro cansancio, y sin necesidad de estocada final.


----------



## Iskra (16 Abr 2022)

Esto igual explica el interés de DW en que no se pueda leer ni ver medios como RT.
*Rusia denuncia vínculos de Alemania con "actividades biomilitares" en Ucrania*

Publicado:16 abr 2022 09:46 GMT

La secretaria de prensa de la Cancillería rusa precisó que desde 2013 el Gobierno alemán ha estado realizando el programa nacional de bioseguridad, "en el marco del cual se está llevando a cabo una asociación con agencias gubernamentales y organizaciones de investigación en los países objetivo".

La portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, María Zajárova, denunció este sábado en una entrevista con RT que Alemania ha estado involucrada en "actividades biomilitares" en Ucrania. 

"Junto con Estados Unidos, la propia Alemania ha estado y probablemente sigue estando intensamente *implicada en actividades biomilitares en Ucrania* durante muchos años", expresó la vocera.
Al responder si hay más información sobre las actividades militares y biológicas del país europeo en Ucrania, la secretaria de prensa precisó que desde 2013 el Gobierno alemán ha estado realizando el programa nacional de bioseguridad, "en el marco del cual se está llevando a cabo *una asociación con agencias gubernamentales y organizaciones de investigación en los países objetivo*". Según Zajárova, Ucrania fue incluida en la lista de estos países en 2014. 
La representante oficial del Ministerio de Exteriores ruso citó la información difundida por la Cancillería alemana e indicó que entre 2020 y 2022 "ya se realiza la tercera fase" del programa, que incluye "*recopilación de 'información epidémica sensible'* en terceros países, incluso mediante el uso de tecnologías de datos masivos", así como el "*desarrollo de la infraestructura* de los países asociados para trabajar con los agentes biológicos peligrosos".
*"Burdo intento de las autoridades estadounidenses de desviar la atención del público"*
Zajárova señaló que la Casa Blanca "*lanzó otra campaña de propaganda*", afirmando que los intentos de Rusia de "llamar la atención de la comunidad internacional a las actividades de los biólogos militares estadounidenses en territorio ucraniano no es más que una 'cortina de humo' informativa, con la que Moscú intentará encubrir" el uso de armas biológicas y químicas. 

La vocera calificó esos señalamientos de un "*burdo intento de las autoridades estadounidenses de desviar la atención del público del explosivo tema* de los laboratorios biológicos bajo su control" e indicó que actualmente Rusia sigue investigando los documentos respecto al tema. "La escala del trabajo realizado [por Washington] sugiere que una parte importante [...] de la información sobre este programa militar estadounidense permanece oculta a la opinión pública internacional", agregó. 
Asimismo, la secretaria de prensa de la Cancillería rusa aseveró que la tentativa de Washington de desviar la atención de sus laboratorios fue "apoyada activamente por los dirigentes políticos alemanes", lo que "*se destaca por su particular cinismo*" tomando en cuenta su actividad biomilitar.
En este contexto, Zajárova instó a las autoridades alemanas a "dejar de difundir inmediatamente falsedades sobre la supuesta intención [de Moscú] de utilizar armas prohibidas por el derecho internacional en el marco de la operación especial militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia". "Tales declaraciones solo pueden *animar a los batallones neonazis ucranianos a llevar a cabo terribles provocaciones*, cuya responsabilidad moral por las trágicas consecuencias recaerá, entre otros, en Berlín", destacó. 








Rusia denuncia vínculos de Alemania con "actividades biomilitares" en Ucrania


La secretaria de prensa de la Cancillería rusa precisó que desde 2013 el Gobierno alemán ha estado realizando el programa nacional de bioseguridad, "en el marco del cual se está llevando a cabo una asociación con agencias gubernamentales y organizaciones de investigación en los países objetivo".




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## John Nash (16 Abr 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Como les aprieten lo tendrán que hacer realidad.



Y más allá. No era la intención primera de Rusia pero ante la hostilidad de occidente tendrá que llegar hasta Berlin o París.
China esperando su turno y apoyo para con el mar de China y Taiwan.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (16 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> No es tan fácil, la mitad de la Duma debe ser juzgada por crímenes de guerra, no pueden decir que ha sido sin querer y ya. Están jodidos.



Si fuera por eso los estates tendrían a todo Wachinton en la trena hace años, PERO se amenazó de muerte a los integrantes del tribunal de la Haya y encima de manera pública, para que quede bien claro que hacen lo que le sale de los cojones con la vida de quien quieran.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Abr 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Esto igual explica el interés de DW en que no se pueda leer ni ver medios como RT.
> *Rusia denuncia vínculos de Alemania con "actividades biomilitares" en Ucrania*
> 
> Publicado:16 abr 2022 09:46 GMT
> ...



Los alemanes siguen siendo nazis, y hacen cosas de nazis…no se podía saber.


----------



## Teuro (16 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Es que todo esto empieza a oler mal, o Putin se está autoengañando pensando que cuando termine esto le van a quitar todas las sanciones y contra menos destrozo mejor o no hay un plan estrategico detrás que es aún peor.
> Occidente llamese EEUU no va a permitir que Rusia levante cabeza así que solo le queda una opción y es dar un golpe encima de la mesa que los espante, es capaz de hacerlo? Posiblemente, quiere hacerlo? Pues parece que no.
> Tambien puede ser que no quiera dar un paso que ineludiblemente nos llevaría al Paleolitico.



Todo el planteamiento económico de Putin es un auténtico desastre. La realidad es la que es y no por desear se va a cambiar, y mucho menos por la fuerza militar: Rusia tiene solo 144 millones de personas y no puede aspirar a ser potencia dominante, pero sí a relevante. Su estrategia económica es similar a su situación geopolítica: Al norte, traspasando al propio polo norte tiene a EEUU, al este a la UE, al sur tiene a La India y a China, pues bien, cuatro patitas muy bien situadas para ser el proveedor de materias primas de las 4 potencias mundiales que tiene adyacentes, obtener recursos que le permitan desarrollar una economía industrial en sectores donde pueden (y deberían) ser punteros: Energía, minería y tencología aeroespacial. Atraer el talento mundial a través de puestos de trabajo de alto valor anañido para permitir que Rusia sea como Canada pero con 6 veces su población, lo que se traduciría en un PIB de, como mínimo, 8 billones de dólares (3 potencia mundial por PIB, que solo sería superada en un futuro a medio plazo por La India).


----------



## quinciri (16 Abr 2022)

Ya se cansará la bestia, y el que la alimenta....  
Creo que tienen mas prisa los patrocinadores del estropicio y para que esto acabe, que los mismos rusos.


----------



## mazuste (16 Abr 2022)

Qué, casualmente, quiere explotar el gas esquisto del Donbass.
Por eso decían, en 2015, hay que exterminar a millón y medio de novorrusos.
Nada personal. Bisnes y tal y cual...


----------



## El-Mano (16 Abr 2022)

Lo que esta claro es que el plan A de ganar mediante negociación no se a dado.
El plan B ya con crimea asegurada es tomar dombass, y veremos si no se atreven con jarkov... odessa si parece lejano.
Ya no creo que quieran nada más, ahora todo depende de lo que suceda en el dombas.
Varios desastres tipo debaltsevo, o uno mas grande acabaran con toda la capacidad ucraniana de siquiera intentar pelear si quieren seguir adelante.

Rusia desde luego que no a arrasado, pero ucrania esta en un momento muy delicado, mendigando dinero, armas, con problemas de petroleo, creando problemas en europa de varios tipos... creo que ucrania esta mucho peor de que piensan muchos por aquí... 3.000 muertos de ucrania decia zelenski desde sus mundos de yupi, rusia creo que decia más de 30.000... casi sin aviación, con pocos antiaereos, muchos blindados destruidos, antitanques con efectividad limitada... 

Todo dependera del dombass como digo, y el resultado no sé si sera diferente lo haga arrasando, o paso a paso. Económicamente estan respaldados a medio/largo plazo, así que pueden elegir.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (16 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Todo el planteamiento económico de Putin es un auténtico desastre. La realidad es la que es y no por desear se va a cambiar, y mucho menos por la fuerza militar: Rusia tiene solo 144 millones de personas y no puede aspirar a ser potencia dominante, pero sí a relevante. Su estrategia económica es similar a su situación geopolítica: Al norte, traspasando al propio polo norte tiene a EEUU, al este a la UE, al sur tiene a La India y a China, pues bien, cuatro patitas muy bien situadas para ser el proveedor de materias primas de las 4 potencias mundiales que tiene adyacentes, obtener recursos que le permitan desarrollar una economía industrial en sectores donde pueden (y deberían) ser punteros: Energía, minería y tencología aeroespacial. Atraer el talento mundial a través de puestos de trabajo de alto valor anañido para permitir que Rusia sea como Canada pero con 6 veces su población, lo que se traduciría en un PIB de, como mínimo, 8 billones de dólares (3 potencia mundial por PIB, que solo sería superada en un futuro a medio plazo por La India).



Para nada, lo está haciendo magníficamente bien, más aún, el único general ruso que realmente hace que se caguen en Nordistán en la jefa del banco central de Rusia.

A mi no me cuente milóngas, no han podido tumbar el Rublo y el gas de va a vender en Rublos o no se vende (lo demás va de propina, el petroleo, el Zinc etc.etc....)


----------



## Elimina (16 Abr 2022)

De la wikipedia, sobre el referendum del 86 en cuanto a la permanencia de España en la OTAN:

_Debe partirse del hecho de que el referéndum celebrado lo fue al amparo del art. 92 de la Constitución Española, tratándose de un acto meramente consultivo y como tal no jurídicamente vinculante. En 1997, durante el mandato de José María Aznar, España se incorporó a la estructura militar integrada de la OTAN (incumpliéndose el primer condicionante del acuerdo). El segundo precepto fue enmendado, introduciéndose una cláusula por la que Estados Unidos puede instalar, almacenar o introducir armas nucleares en territorio español, previa autorización del Gobierno de España._


O sea, que Aznar le chupó el pene a USA, como no podía ser de otra manera, para no volver a tener problemas internos cuando a los gringos se les cayera un átomo de uranio. Pero NO A LOS PIRATAS INGLESES, por lo que, al no ser este referendum vinculante (como no podía ser tampoco de otra manera en una democracia deficitaria), NO podemos considerar a este gobierno como traidor de facto.

Te has librado, imbécil.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (16 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los alemanes siguen siendo nazis, y hacen cosas de nazis…no se podía saber.



Cuando acaben su gira por Ucrania empezarán a meter en cintura a los PIGS.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (16 Abr 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Ya se cansará la bestia, y el que la alimenta....
> Creo que tienen mas prisa los patrocinadores del estropicio y para que esto acabe, que los mismos rusos.



Hay que salvar al soldado Petrodolar, esa es la misión ahora de la OTAN.


----------



## mazuste (16 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> "Tomaremos Kiev y destruiremos Ucrania": el gran farol del señor de la guerra de Putin
> 
> 
> El presidente de Chechenia prometió ejercer de vanguardia terrorífica en Ucrania, pero sus vídeos bélicos van más de vender su imagen de guerrero que de hacer la guerra personalmente. Historia de un régimen con esteroides
> ...



Pues no es la primera vez que lo dice, así que...
A propósito: nuestros generales de poca fe del hilo andan un tanto turbados.


----------



## delhierro (16 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Todo el planteamiento económico de Putin es un auténtico desastre. La realidad es la que es y no por desear se va a cambiar, y mucho menos por la fuerza militar: Rusia tiene solo 144 millones de personas y no puede aspirar a ser potencia dominante, pero sí a relevante. Su estrategia económica es similar a su situación geopolítica: Al norte, traspasando al propio polo norte tiene a EEUU, al este a la UE, al sur tiene a La India y a China, pues bien, cuatro patitas muy bien situadas para ser el proveedor de materias primas de las 4 potencias mundiales que tiene adyacentes, obtener recursos que le permitan desarrollar una economía industrial en sectores donde pueden (y deberían) ser punteros: Energía, minería y tencología aeroespacial. Atraer el talento mundial a través de puestos de trabajo de alto valor anañido para permitir que Rusia sea como Canada pero con 6 veces su población, lo que se traduciría en un PIB de, como mínimo, 8 billones de dólares (3 potencia mundial por PIB, que solo sería superada en un futuro a medio plazo por La India).



En el plano economico a corto plazo, Putin les ha sobado el morro. Es raro pero es así , no han tumbado el rublo y la inflación se expande por occidente mientras los rusos aguantan. En eso se ve la decadencia de los EEUU , mucha amenaza pero no ha logrado que nadie fuera de los anglos y sus lacayos más controlados corte lazos economicos con los rusos. Y sus lacayos europeos siguen comprando gas , y mucho más caro que antes de la guerra.


----------



## clapham5 (16 Abr 2022)

UN DOLAR = 80 RUBLOS y lo demas ...son comentarios
El clapham esta horrorizado de la estupidez de los occidentales que viven enganchados todo el dia a 5,5 pulgadas de pantalla tactil . Los ves por ahi como zombies , obnubilados abstraidos , pendientes del ultimo comentario sobre su foto chorra en tanga que subieron a las RR SS
Occidente esta arruinado . NO HAY DINERO . No producen NADA , solo deuda .
La fortaleza de Occidente es un espejismo , esta basada en la FE de esos estupidos narcisistas que se creen el ombligo del mundo
Cuando Occidente caiga sera peor que la caida de Roma . Rusia lo sabe . Solo necesita darle a Occidente un empujoncito , yOccidente solo se caera como un castillo de naipes . El objetivo de Putin es doble y muy ambicioso :
La derrota de Occidente y la conquista de Ucrania . Los zares son zares porque piensan " EN GRANDE " no como la plebe
La derrota de Ucrania es solo cuestion de tiempo . Y mientras 1 dolar = 80 rublos habra tiempo
Los reveses militares rusos son irrelevantes . Rusia ha perdido un barco , Ucrania ha perdido mas de 130 mil Km2 de territorio .
No hay punto de comparacion . El hundimiento del Moskva fue necesario pues permite vender la idea de que Ucrania , con costas al mar negro es un peligro para la Flota rusa . Ahora , gracias al hundimiento del Moskva es licito atacar Odessa y Nikolayev
Los yankees perdieron la Guerra en Viet Nam porque salieron antes de haber terminado el trabajo . La ofensivade Tet fue un fracaso
Los vietnamitas NO GANARON militarmente a EE UU pero GANARON de todas formas .
Es irrelevante COMO ganas la Guerra . Lo relevante es GANARLA y para ganarla El Zar necesita tiempo y el apoyo de los rusos
Si los rusos " creen " que Ucrania es un peligro porque a ) hunde buques rusos b ) ataca pueblos rusos . Entonces los rusos daran carta blanca a Putin para que haga lo que sea necesario . Un cheque en blanco que sera usado cuando proceda .


----------



## fulcrum29smt (16 Abr 2022)

Restos de uno de los 2 famosos Mi-8 Ucranianos que atacaron Rusia hace unos días y que ayer fué interceptado por una batería S-400 en su regreso despues de realizar otro ataque.

t.me/azmilitary11/2440


----------



## Xan Solo (16 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Rusia solo quiere el Donbass y recordemos 90% de Lugansk YA está en manos Rusas y el 50% del Donetsk. Toda la ofensiva rusa va a capturar un terreno que no hay casi nada del óblast de donetsk, por eso esto es una paco guerra. Ni ha quitado internet, ni la luz ni puentes ni vías ferroviarias ni NADA. Todo se va a jugar en esa ofensiva que nunca acaba acaba de empezar, Rusia quiere tratado de Paz y salir corriendo.




Pero es que ese es el error principal de Putin. Llegar a una ciudad, tomarla... y no ofrecer alternativas a la población. Es más, llegar a tomar una ciudad, y retirarse después... ¿qué clase de mensaje le estás mandando "a los tuyos"? Evidentemente los ucranianos prorrusos no se ven representados por Putin. Los ucranianos antiotánicos, tampoco. Los ucranianos que sufren a manos de los azovitas, tampoco. ¿Qué clase de operación es una en la que no ofreces eso con claridad?

Yo veo varias facetas en esta "guerra" u "operación especial":

1- La Militar. No le va mal del todo a Rusia. Con fuerzas pequeñas está cubriendo el expediente. Si les basta con ésto, no está mal. Al mismo tiempo es posible que el Ejército -y sobre todo, la Armada- le pasen factura al Kremlin de tantas y tantas faltas, de tanto invertir en yates de oligarcas en vez de en sistemas contraincendios... Pero desde el punto de vista de una operación militar de una superpotencia... como que no. Rusia ha quedado a la altura de Turquía. Potencia regional, y gracias.

2- La económica. Creo que es un triunfo claro de Rusia, por ahora. Simplemente, porque no sólo siguen vivos, sino que incluso responden. Veo más clara la respuesta económica que la militar. Pero ojo, que si siguen usando las reglas económicas de occidente, sin ser consecuentes con el hecho de que occidente cambia esas reglas cuando le place, entonces el sector económico sufrirá una derrota sin paliativos, como siempre.

3- El político. En ese campo la derrota de Rusia es total porque NO SE HA PRESENTADO AL COMBATE. Y es un error que le puede hacer mella en los otros dos sectores, tanto en el militar como en el económico. Me refiero como "campo político" tanto a saber qué va a hacer tu rival, como a ofrecer una alternativa para tu rival, o sea, en CORAZONES Y MENTES... no parece que le interese hacerse con Ucrania, porque no existe una alternativa, ni una ideología, ni siquiera una línea a la que los ucranianos puedan adherirse... Los políticos rusos son timoratos, idiotas o, simplemente, vendidos a occidente. El error político agrava los problemas militares, dificulta el avance... y frena cualquier atisbo de futuro. Es curioso porque este campo, el político, debería ser la especialidad de Putin... pero no lo parece, porque es donde más la caga, y de forma más

En conjunto... quizá la 1 revierta en exitazo si prolonga la cosa... su propia población empieza a exigirle a Putin una respuesta clara a los otánicos en Ucrania. O sea, un anuncio de habemus guerra y vamos a por todas. El punto 2 puede ser que sea un éxito la operación si se quedan con lo que quieran quedarse de Ucrania y desactivan el resto como enemigo, neutralizándola. O sea, puede que la respuesta militar y económica más favorable sea ocupar toda Ucrania, algo a lo que Putin parece reacio, porque debería hacerse con medios militares brutales... Y para ello debería trabajarse mucho la vertiente 3, la política, que se la que más atrasada tiene el gobierno ruso. 

Y es por eso por lo que yo siempre he pensado que Putin es NUESTRO HOMBRE en Rusia, o sea, el hombre de la OTAN en Rusia. Sólo que hemos sido tan gilipollas que no hemos sabido incorporarlo y hemos pretendido porculizarlo. Creo que si gana la oposición, cualquier oposición posible en Rusia, vamos jodidos. Hablo de oposición real, no del porculero del Navalni.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## mazuste (16 Abr 2022)

Lo que la mayoría del personal desconoce es que la verdadera guerra aún no ha comenzado.
Para las cuentas de la lechera, malos tiempos. esperen y lo verán.


----------



## Iskra (16 Abr 2022)

Tremenda la locura en Banderistan. Yo, que quieren que les diga, pero le veo mal arreglo.

*Abolición de la cultura rusa en Ucrania*

15.04.2022 14:39







Ucrania lucha contra la memoria de destacados rusos. En el oeste de Ucrania, la ciudad de Ivano-Frankovsk decidió cambiar el nombre de veinticinco calles a la vez. Los diputados del ayuntamiento, que ha estado dominado por los nacionalistas durante muchos años, decidieron deshacerse de los topónimos que “perpetúan la memoria de figuras de la cultura y la ciencia rusas (soviéticas)”.



> “Algunos podrían decir que no es el momento para esas cosas… O tal vez ya es hora. ¡Es ahora que estamos luchando por la victoria de Ucrania y no podemos permitir que nuestro futuro estado independiente recuerde y honre a Moscú o a los científicos, escritores, figuras políticas rusas, y mucho menos a las fiestas soviéticas!”. – Ruslan Martsinkiv, alcalde de la ciudad, escribió al respecto.



Bajo el cambio de nombre estaban las calles de Dostoevsky, Lermontov, Dobrolyubov, Nekrasov, Chekhov, Herzen, Ogarev, Danilevsky, Tolstoy, Mendeleev, Dokuchaev, el académico soviético Sakharov, Repin, Glinka, Sofia Kovalevskaya, Tsiolkovsky, Przewalski, Tchaikovsky, Makarenko y Korolenko, así como una calle que lleva el nombre de la festividad del 8 de marzo aún no abolida oficialmente, ubicada en uno de los suburbios.

El cambio de nombre parece bastante ingenioso. En su mayoría están dedicados a "héroes" sin rostro, y esto a veces parece bastante irónico. La calle Dobroliubova ahora es Volnovakha Heroes' Street, Dostoyevskogo Street ahora es Chernihiv Heroes' Street, Lermontova Street ahora es Mariupol Heroes' Street, Mendeleeva Street ahora es Popasna Heroes' Street, Nekrasova Street ahora es Akhtyrka Heroes' Street, Además, es planeó descomunizar la estación de metro en honor a Lev Nikolaevich.

El resto de calles han sido renombradas habitualmente en honor a los miembros fallecidos de batallones nacionalistas o colaboradores nazis de la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

La decisión de “desrusificar los topónimos”, como llama la prensa local a esta iniciativa, fue aprobada con creces. Sin embargo, la iniciativa de las autoridades de Ivano-Frankivsk plantea interrogantes incluso entre los patriotas ucranianos.

¿Por qué una calle que lleva el nombre de un 100% ucraniano lleva el nombre de Anton Makarenko, un destacado educador, cuya experiencia se estudia en todo el mundo? Tanto más cuanto que creó sus escuelas laborales en Ucrania. Sin embargo, Makarenko era un oficial bolchevique y de la NKVD, por lo que es comprensible que a los nacionalistas no les guste. Pero, ¿qué tenían los diputados contra el famoso escritor Volodymyr Korolenko, nativo de Zhytomyr, que proviene de un antiguo clan cosaco que se remonta al coronel cosaco Ivan Korol de Myrhorod?

El artista de fama mundial Ilya Repin, autor de una imagen de libro de texto "Los cosacos de Zaporozhye están escribiendo una carta al sultán turco", también se posicionó en Ucrania como un ucraniano étnico. Nació cerca de Kharkov, en la ciudad del regimiento de Chuguev, y también le gustaba hablar sobre las raíces cosacas de su familia. Sin embargo, todavía no agradaba a los nacionalistas de Ivano-Frankivsk, quienes decidieron cambiar su nombre por el de un asesino patológico que aterrorizaba a sus propios subordinados.

“En Ivano-Frankivsk, la calle del artista ruso Ilya Repin llevará el nombre del verdugo Nikolai Arsenich, jefe del Servicio de Seguridad de la OUN. El último comandante de la UPA, Vasil Kuk, caracterizó el trabajo de las SS de la siguiente manera: “Si me subiera a esta máquina, confesaría no solo ser un agente de la NKVD sino también un Negus etíope”, comentó el historiador Aleksandr Dyukov.

El bisabuelo del compositor Pyotr Tchaikovsky fue el centurión cosaco Fyodor Chaika, y su abuelo estudió en el Kiev-Mohyla College, donde cambió su apellido ucraniano por el de un noble noble. Una historia similar le sucedió al antepasado ucraniano del viajero Nikolay Przewalski, el cosaco Cyril Pereval, quien polonizó su nombre al servicio del rey polaco.

El inventor Konstantin Tsiolkovsky trazó su ascendencia hasta Volyn y estaba orgulloso de su ascendencia lejana con el famoso hetman cosaco ucraniano Severin Nalivaiko. La publicista Sofia Kovalevskaya, la primera mujer matemática de Europa, escribió sobre sus antepasados de los regimientos de Slobozhanshchina. Incluso Andrei Sakharov, creador de la bomba de hidrógeno y feroz antisoviético, tenía raíces ucranianas ya que su madre nació en Kharkov en la familia de Aleksey Sofiano. Pero la calle que lleva su nombre llevará ahora el resonante nombre de Calle Ucraniana Peremohy.

Los patriotas ucranianos han luchado por estos nombres durante treinta años. Han argumentado que estos escritores, artistas, compositores y científicos pertenecen exclusivamente a la cultura nacional ucraniana, sin querer compartirlos con los rusos y polacos. Sin embargo, la campaña de cambio de nombre masivo pone una gran cruz en estos esfuerzos.

Los nacionalistas están aboliendo colectivamente el patrimonio cultural y científico, incluso si forma parte integral de la historia y la cultura de Ucrania, para reemplazarlo con los nombres de los nazis más odiosos. Y este es un evento verdaderamente trascendental, a pesar de todo el drama de lo que está sucediendo ahora. Y esto sucede al mismo tiempo que una obra satírica del dramaturgo ucraniano Nikolai Kulish y una comedia de Anna Yablonskaya, nacida en Odessa, que murió en un ataque terrorista, se representan en un teatro de Moscú.

Y en Ucrania ya se preguntan: ¿cuándo se cancelará el nombre de Ivano-Frankivsk, que los bolcheviques cambiaron de nombre?

Aleksandr Sokurenko, Ucrania.ru


----------



## tomcat ii (16 Abr 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Si fuera por eso los estates tendrían a todo Wachinton en la trena hace años, PERO se amenazó de muerte a los integrantes del tribunal de la Haya y encima de manera pública, para que quede bien claro que hacen lo que le sale de los cojones con la vida de quien quieran.



Joder, no me acordaba que era el hilo de los subnormales de mierda.


----------



## Teuro (16 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y lo peor es que , como nadie lo esperaba, las fronteras de las repúblicas eran ridículas y con cero relación con la historia o la población. Se las inventaron . Lo que se debe aprender de ahi es que incluso en el terruño más mísero y patético hay un aspirante a cacique que si tiene la oportunidad se corona reyezuelo. Y vamos sumando casos de neoestados con reconocimiento parcial.



Tanto putinistas como otánicos creo que pueden estar de acuerdo que Ucrania es una nación mal parida en el sentido que sus fronteras son inventadas, pero claro, es que toda Europa Oriental está mal parida con fronteras inventadas. Hace un par de días postee que la ciudad de Brest en Bielorrusia ha cambiado de manos en 23 ocasiones en los últimos 1.000 años. Si en el fondo a Europa occidental lo más inteligente con el Este de Europa sería levantar un muro de hielo como en Juego de Tronos e ignorar lo que ocurre al otro lado del muro.


----------



## amcxxl (16 Abr 2022)

Según se informa, los restos de uno (de los dos) helicópteros UKR Mi-8 que participaron en el ataque a una aldea en la región de #Bryansk (Rusia) el 14 de abril fueron derribados por un sistema SAM S-400 en su camino de regreso.



Al mismo tiempo, las fuerzas aéreas rusas aumentan los bombardeos sobre la planta de Azovstal, el último bastión del ejército ucraniano en el distrito de Livoberezhnyi. El nombramiento de Alexander Dvornikov como comandante de la guerra rusa en Ucrania indica que #RuAF tendrá un papel importante en la


Soldados capturados de la 36 Brigada de Infantería de Marina Separada en Ilyich Zavod en Mariupol


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Abr 2022)

más te gustaria
hay que aspirar a la descolonizcion de rusia, un imperio mantenido unido por la brutalidad del kremlin y que acapara decenas de republicas. Es un anacronismo, no hay lugar a imperios coloniales en el siglo XXI



Teuro dijo:


> Tanto putinistas como otánicos creo que pueden estar de acuerdo que Ucrania es una nación mal parida en el sentido que sus fronteras son inventadas, pero claro, es que toda Europa Oriental está mal parida con fronteras inventadas. Hace un par de días postee que la ciudad de Brest en Bielorrusia ha cambiado de manos en 23 ocasiones en los últimos 1.000 años. Si en el fondo a Europa occidental lo más inteligente con el Este de Europa sería levantar un muro de hielo como en Juego de Tronos e ignorar lo que ocurre al otro lado del muro.


----------



## delhierro (16 Abr 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Y es por eso por lo que yo siempre he pensado que Putin es NUESTRO HOMBRE en Rusia, o sea, el hombre de la OTAN en Rusia. Sólo que hemos sido tan gilipollas que no hemos sabido incorporarlo y hemos pretendido porculizarlo. Creo que si gana la oposición, cualquier oposición posible en Rusia, vamos jodidos. Hablo de oposición real, no del porculero del Navalni.



Coincido, es lo que yo comentaba el dia 2, NO HAY PLAN POLITICO. Y eso ha evitado que los prorrusos se unieran. Es más no hay un intento de crear milicias en las zonas liberadas. Como paso en 2014 parece que molestan a Putin. Yo tuve mis dudas en su momento que alguno de los atentados contra cabecillas republicanos no fueran "fuego amigo".

La oposicion es el comunismos. Aunque con trampas , es el segundo partido, el problema que tienen es que su lider aburre a las ovejas. Pero puede salir alguien , nunca se sabe ademas el lider es el mismo desde el golpe del 91 cuando pidio calma en lugar de unirse a las hostias lo que podria haber cambiado el futuro de Rusia.

Podrian mover muy bien las cagadas de Putin , veremos si lo hacen.

Esto no es cientifico, pero las banderas de la URSS no dejan de aumentar en las unidades regulares rusas. Y la bandera de la victoria , fondo anarajado y con inscripción y simbolos en blanco es oficial , pero estas claramente NO.


----------



## Teuro (16 Abr 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Horas de diversión y entretenimiento.



Ignorar a gente que tiene distinta opinion en este tema es un error, porque vienen horas y horas de intensos debates cuadno Pedro Sánchez o cualquier otro monigote que pongamos como presidente tenga que comenzar a coger por los cuernos al toro de la economía sin que haya dinero para propaganda y una cola de proveedores en la puerta de la moncloa exigiendo que les pague las facturas, sin poder subir los impuestos, con una inflación asentada del más del 7% anual, con el cierre del grifo del BCE, con unos tipos de inerés de más del 3%, el euribor camino del 5%, sin poder emitir deuda al 10% anual de interés por tener una deuda sobre el PIB del 120%, sin recursos naturales, con un paro de más del 15%, con una población envejecida, millones de pensionistas exigiendo que le suban la pensión según el IPC, otra legión de funcionarios con huelgas para que no les bajen los salarios, conflictividad laboral en todos los sectores con paros y huelgas, racionamiento del gasoil, sin poder absorver a ningún mendigo/inmigrante más, y más de mil entradas de inmigrantes ilegales al sur cada día.

Vienen tiempos apotéosicos para forear largo y tendido ....


----------



## John Nash (16 Abr 2022)

Más de 70 años de 'guerra' y Japón intenta ahora ajustar sus cuentas pendientes con Rusia


Tokio anunció su intención de retomar los 'Territorios del Norte' ocupados por la URSS a finales de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, pero quiere conservar su suministro de gas mientras decenas de japoneses se alistan a luchar contra Rusia




www.elconfidencial.com





Hostia, hasta parece que los japos del gran imperio del sol naciente, comehombres y malotes en Pearl Harbor se han vuelto buenos.
O de como se manipula la historia...


----------



## fulcrum29smt (16 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Todo el planteamiento económico de Putin es un auténtico desastre. La realidad es la que es y no por desear se va a cambiar, y mucho menos por la fuerza militar: Rusia tiene solo 144 millones de personas y no puede aspirar a ser potencia dominante, pero sí a relevante. Su estrategia económica es similar a su situación geopolítica: Al norte, traspasando al propio polo norte tiene a EEUU, al este a la UE, al sur tiene a La India y a China, pues bien, cuatro patitas muy bien situadas para ser el proveedor de materias primas de las 4 potencias mundiales que tiene adyacentes, obtener recursos que le permitan desarrollar una economía industrial en sectores donde pueden (y deberían) ser punteros: Energía, minería y tencología aeroespacial. Atraer el talento mundial a través de puestos de trabajo de alto valor anañido para permitir que Rusia sea como Canada pero con 6 veces su población, lo que se traduciría en un PIB de, como mínimo, 8 billones de dólares (3 potencia mundial por PIB, que solo sería superada en un futuro a medio plazo por La India).



Teuro no se si tiene mucho sentido dialogar contigo sobre esto la verdad, ya que por un lado intentas tener una postura más ecuánime pero no hace falta rascar mucho para ver donde se dirigen tus comentarios.

Solo diré que a Rusia no se le ha dejado hacer justamente lo que indicas, desarrollarse.

Ni a EEUU ni al resto de países Occidentales les interesa una Rusia economicamente desarrollada e independiente.

Prefieren un país destruido como en los 90, troceado en cachos más pequeños y gobernado por oligarcas que rian los chistes de Occidente.

Una Rusia o lo que quede, dividida en trozos para robar sus recursos a bajo precio.


----------



## alfonbass (16 Abr 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Te invito a que hagas lo que hacen los prorrusos tendenciosos: cuelga esas entrevistas que tanto gustan de decir los medios a ciudadanos que vieron a rusos cometer atrocidades en Bucha, o bombardear en Mariupol, o la destrucción que los rusos provocaron tras entrar en la región de "Oblast". Cuelga vídeos de ciudadanos rusos agrediendo a ucranianos en países extranjeros. Sube noticias que aporten algo de luz sobre la evidente maldad rusa que los prorrusos no ven.
> 
> Aquí no se censura, sólo se critica, discute y, si acaso, ignora. Pero puedes colgar cuando desees, es uno de los pocos rincones donde podrás hacerlo.



La necesidad de "ir contra corriente", fuera de lo que cada uno siente como en contra de lo "políticamente establecido" es alta en este hilo, obviamente no es el caso de todos, pero si hay gente que se considera "prorusa" porque lo sienten como algo diferente, pero actuarían de la manera contraria en la misma situación si en España se dieran noticias todos los días "alabando las hazañas rusas", no me cabe ninguna duda
Y es humano, ojo, todos vemos la realidad desde un único punto de vista y es muy difícil mirar hacia otro lado, es decir, la gente quiere su libertad, pero no tanto la del prójimo, por eso es tan sencillo manipular a la gente, basta con hacerles sentir parte de algo, de una "verdad revelada" solo por unos pocos que "piensan"...
Eso se está demostrando ampliamente, primero con la pandemia, y ahora con esto
Es increíble lo fácil que es manipular a las personas


----------



## Teuro (16 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Los chinos cuando los pájaros se comían un % de cosechas, ordenaron matense a todos los pájaros, así se hizo, eficientemente.
> 
> Luego sabemos lo que pasó, pero no se sabe cuantos chinos palmaron, no te lo van a reconocer.



Es el ejemplo de un lider endiosado que toma decisiones irracionales sin que nadie en su entorno le contradida. Un desastre.


----------



## Top5 (16 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> En el plano economico a corto plazo, Putin les ha sobado el morro. Es raro pero es así , no han tumbado el rublo y la inflación se expande por occidente mientras los rusos aguantan. En eso se ve la decadencia de los EEUU , mucha amenaza pero no ha logrado que nadie fuera de los anglos y sus lacayos más controlados corte lazos economicos con los rusos. Y sus lacayos europeos siguen comprando gas , y mucho más caro que antes de la guerra.



Es evidente que Putin sabe que ellos son el primer eslabón de la cadena, es Rusia la que produce energía en forma de gas y petróleo que mueve la maquinaria industrial de Centroeuropa.
Los primeros en ganar dinero cuando la economía vuelve a lo que llamamos "normalidad".
Por otro lado este tipo de divorcio que ha pasado con Europa puede ser hasta bueno para Rusia, la esta enseñando a diversificar y controlar el riesgo.


----------



## Moderado (16 Abr 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¿Cuando yunior invadió Irák dónde estaba usted? y ¿cuándo Yemen? y ¿cuando Libano? (cuando les dieron una paliza los de Hezbolá) esto de la indignación funciona siempre o solo cuando conviene? y ¿cuando Siria?.



"El derecho a tener la política exterior que le da la gana"

JEJEJEJEJEJEJEJEJEJEJEJE

Mira que a algunos les encanta manipular los hechos. Hay dos problemas muy serios cuando se menciona esto:

-_*Soberanía*_:

Ucrania NO ES SOBERANA, en 2014 hubo un gollpe de estado organizado por la CIA que puso en el poder a un sector minoritario de la sociedad ucraniana, específicamente a los banderistas del extremo oeste de Ucrania. Desde ese momento los ucranianos no tienen ninguna capacidad de decidir lo que se hace o no se hace en su propio país.

Los ucranianos no pueden votar por los partidos que hasta 2014 eran los mayoritarios ¿os acordáis del partido de las regiones?¿primer partido en dos elecciones seguidas?¿el partido comunista que tenía un 13% de los votos? Pues estos partidos están ilegalizados y sus líderes se han exiliado o están presos, pedazo de soberanía.

A pesar de eso, los ucranianos votaron masivamente por Zelenski para que luchara contra la corrupción y, por encima de todo, trajera la paz y reconciliara a los ucranianos ¿que pasó después? nada, Zelenski siguió el mismo camino que Poroshenko, se alió con los mismos nazis que criticaba, se negó a implementar los acuerdos de Minsk y escaló la guerra contra el Dombass.

Cada vez que los ucranianos han tenido la oportunidad de hacerse escuchar siempre han dicho lo mismo: "queremos paz y futuro en nuestro país".

_*-Derecho a elegir la política exterior:*_

-Algo que siempre ocultan los pro-nazis de todo tipo cuando se discute la guerra en Ucrania, es que un país tiene derecho a elegir su política exterior, SIEMPRE QUE NO PONGA EN PELIGRO LA SEGURIDAD NACIONAL DE OTROS ESTADOS. Ucrania no tiene ningún derecho a traer a la OTAN, armar a un ejercito que llama a "exterminar a los rusos" y lanzar ataques contra, primero el Dombass, y luego la propia Rusia.

Cualquiera que piense que el objetivo final de la OTAN no era usar a Ucrania como punta de lanza contra los rusos, o es un subnormal o un mentiroso de mierda. La OTAN ha entrenado a CIENTOS de miles de soldados ucranianos, ha cimentado al banderismo occidental dentro del estado y el ejercito para lanzarlos a una carnicería contra los rusos, no hay ninguna justificación para que se permita a ningún país tomar tales acciones.

Los rusos han dado a los ucranianos todas las oportunidades y tiempo posibles para resolver esto de manera diplomática; pero Ucrania se ha negado en redondo, precisamente porque Ucrania no es soberana y quien manda aquí es la OTAN, o sea, EEUU.

Ningún país aceptaría un régimen abiertamente hostíl en su frontera que se está armando hasta los dientes y que está siendo manejado por una superpotencia agresora. Y precisamente por eso el derecho internacional dice claramente que los estados miembros no pueden poner en cuestión la seguridad nacional de otros países, porque se sabe que no hay forma de que los países miembros de la ONU acepten semejantes peligros que amenacen su propia existencia.

A Rusia se la suda que Ucrania se "europeíce", lo que no quieren es que un país fronterizo esté manejado por un gobierno títere que dice que los quieren matar y que tiene a cientos de miles de soldados esperando las órdenes para hacerlo. Es tan de cajón entender esto que parece que los pro-nazis son realmente deficientes mentales, en vez de gente que opina otra cosa.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Abr 2022)

En esta guerra, hay variantes psicológicas, donde se ven las astucias de un antiguo agente secreto…sabe que ahora el inglés está sometido a presiones del SAS y el MI6…
El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia espera que Londres no se ralentice con la respuesta a la solicitud de la esposa de Medvedchuk.
Se insta a Oksana Marchenko a cambiar a su marido por prisioneros británicos.


https://tass.ru/politika/14393765


----------



## Teuro (16 Abr 2022)

Yo personalmente no uso Twitter, ni Facebook y me toca los cojones que me pongan enlaces a vídeos de Youtube que intento no abrir si no es extrictametne necesario. Es cierto que no puedo evitar que me estén etiquetando y catalogando como al ganado cuando me dedico a pastar por internet, pero me niego a colaborar activamente a mi etiquetado. En el caso de Twitter la cosa es tan sencilla como no usarlo, que lo usen solo los medios de comunicación y las celebrities para decir a quién se ha follado la noche anterior, para el resto utilizar redes sociales altenativas, al menos durante el tiempo en que no se conviertan en cosas como Twitter, Facebook o Yotube.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (16 Abr 2022)

Un dato curioso que puede ser significativo sobre el tema de las sanciones; como cualquier aficionado a la astronomía sé que las ópticas fabricadas en Rusia son de las mejores del mundo, las lentes y espejos fabricados por LZOS (Lyktarino Optics) son comparables en calidad a las marcas premium mundiales como Canon-Takahashi en Japón o Astro Physics en los USA...y hay quien dice que son incluso mejores .

LZOS en Europa trabaja como suministrador de vidrios de APM Teleskopes en Alemania ( antiguamente fueron contratistas de Zeiss) y pensaba que con el tema de la guerra y las sanciones los rusos no les seguirían haciendo ópticas, pero mirando la tienda online de APM siguen vendiendo telescopios y los han repuesto éste mes , pero todos los modelos ojo..., y en Marzo sólo les quedaba uno...o sea en éste tema que conozco un poco mas directamente, ni sanciones ni bloqueo ni gaitas... 

Si alguien se quiere iniciar como astrónomo aficionado le recomiendo empezar con algo mas baratito porque un tubo ruso de éstos te desintegra la cuenta corriente pero literal....

APM Telescopes. APM/LZOS APO-Astrographen

ЛЗОС


----------



## Arraki (16 Abr 2022)

Llevo días en los que por falta de tiempo no puedo aportar información y por esa falta de tiempo entro al hilo más interesante de la guerra en España buscándola y lo que me encuentro son páginas y páginas de pullas, insultos y discusiones estériles.

No seré yo el que critique el debate, pero sinceramente no creo que aporte el estar páginas y páginas dando cera a uno y otro con lo sencillo y bonito que es ignorar.

Un saludo a los que aportan, informan y bloquean a los troll que solo quieren convertir el hilo en algo farragoso y sin sentido


----------



## Sir Torpedo (16 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Joder, no me acordaba que era el hilo de los subnormales de mierda.



Por eso estas aquí, para que no me olvide del ignore.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (16 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Ignorar a gente que tiene distinta opinion en este tema es un error, porque vienen horas y horas de intensos debates cuadno Pedro Sánchez o cualquier otro monigote que pongamos como presidente tenga que comenzar a coger por los cuernos al toro de la economía sin que haya dinero para propaganda y una cola de proveedores en la puerta de la moncloa exigiendo que les pague las facturas, sin poder subir los impuestos, con una inflación asentada del más del 7% anual, con el cierre del grifo del BCE, con unos tipos de inerés de más del 3%, el euribor camino del 5%, sin poder emitir deuda al 10% anual de interés por tener una deuda sobre el PIB del 120%, sin recursos naturales, con un paro de más del 15%, con una población envejecida, millones de pensionistas exigiendo que le suban la pensión según el IPC, otra legión de funcionarios con huelgas para que no les bajen los salarios, conflictividad laboral en todos los sectores con paros y huelgas, racionamiento del gasoil, sin poder absorver a ningún mendigo/inmigrante más, y más de mil entradas de inmigrantes ilegales al sur cada día.
> 
> Vienen tiempos apotéosicos para forear largo y tendido ....



Solo a los que insultan, no existe razón para aguantar la mala educación.


----------



## Abstenuto (16 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Con lo fácil que sería que la Duma hiciera una moción de censura, destituyera a Putin, se retirara Rusia de Ucrania y el nuevo presidente dijera "lo siento, ha sido un error, *¿Cuándo discutimos "eso" de quitar las sanciones a Rusia?". Estoy seguro que occidente se tragaba sin rechistar esa rueda de molino.*
> 
> Pero claro, eso en Rusia se ve como debilidad, pero lo inteligente cuando se comete un error es rectificar, no insistir e insistir en un error que no tiene solución.



Invadir Ucrania no ha sido ningún error

Si invadir Ucrania ha sido un error, entonces:

- Expandir la OTAN hasta las fronteras de Rusia ha sido un error
- Desplegar un escudo antimisiles en Europa (hasta Polonia y Rumanía) tras retirarse EEUU del Tratado ABM en 2002 ha sido un error
- Abrir los brazos de la OTAN a Ucrania y Georgia en 2008 (Memorándum de Budapest) ha sido un error
- Promover un golpe de estado en Ucrania en 2014 instrumentalizando radicales de extrema derecha y neonazis para entronizar gobiernos hostiles a Rusia ha sido un error

No hay "errores". No te enteras de nada

Si Putin cae, tendrás en su lugar un halcón ruso de línea ultradura


----------



## Teuro (16 Abr 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¿Cuando yunior invadió Irák dónde estaba usted? y ¿cuándo Yemen? y ¿cuando Libano? (cuando les dieron una paliza los de Hezbolá) esto de la indignación funciona siempre o solo cuando conviene? y ¿cuando Siria?.



Lo de Irak de Bush fue un acto criminal de un megalómano, solo equiparable a su absoluta incompetencia en el cargo, que quería quitar a Sadan Husein porque "quería matar a papá", ocultamente supongo que habría pajas mentales de petroleras norteamericanas que querían forrarse del desbaratamiento del régimen iraquí, pero que solo consiguieron crear un avispero de integrismo islámico para finalmente medio ceder el control del país a su rival en la zona, Irán. Hasta el propio Colin Powell reconoció que las acusaciones de armas de destrucción masivas de Iran eran auténtica mierda, y dentro de los bochornos de la política exterior de España tenemos a Ana Palacio leyendo la minuta en el consejo de seguridad que previamente le había pasado la embajada norteamericana, o peor aun, escrito de puño y letra de nuestro amador lider de entonces.


----------



## mazuste (16 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En esta guerra, hay variantes psicológicas, donde se ven las astucias de un antiguo agente secreto…sabe que ahora el inglés está sometido a presiones del SAS y el MI6…
> El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia espera que Londres no se ralentice con la respuesta a la solicitud de la esposa de Medvedchuk.
> Se insta a Oksana Marchenko a cambiar a su marido por prisioneros británicos.
> 
> ...



Eso parece la clásica jugada de poner en un brete a los british  con los USAnos que se lo llevaron a EEUU.
Poco recorrido, salvo que los familiares británicos de los ¿SAS? puedan montar un buen pollo al Boris.


----------



## bigmaller (16 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Invadir Ucrania no ha sido ningún error
> 
> Si invadir Ucrania ha sido un error, entonces:
> 
> ...



Si putin cae sera por blando.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (16 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo de Irak de Bush fue un acto criminal de un megalómano, solo equiparable a su absoluta incompetencia en el cargo, que quería quitar a Sadan Husein porque "quería matar a papá", ocultamente supongo que habría pajas mentales de petroleras norteamericanas que querían forrarse del desbaratamiento del régimen iraquí, pero que solo consiguieron crear un avispero de integrismo islámico para finalmente medio ceder el control del país a su rival en la zona, Irán. Hasta el propio Colin Powell reconoció que las acusaciones de armas de destrucción masivas de Iran eran auténtica mierda, y dentro de los bochornos de la política exterior de España tenemos a Ana Palacio leyendo la minuta en el consejo de seguridad que previamente le había pasado la embajada norteamericana, o peor aun, escrito de puño y letra de nuestro amador lider de entonces.



Vale vale, le puedo echarle en cara nada al respecto entonces.


----------



## Teuro (16 Abr 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Para nada, lo está haciendo magníficamente bien, más aún, el único general ruso que realmente hace que se caguen en Nordistán en la jefa del banco central de Rusia.
> 
> A mi no me cuente milóngas, no han podido tumbar el Rublo y el gas de va a vender en Rublos o no se vende (lo demás va de propina, el petroleo, el Zinc etc.etc....)



Estoy convencido que lo de romper el sistema monetario nos va a llevar a una montaña rusa en el mercado de divisas comparable a la de las criptos, esas que lo mismo suben un 10% un día que te bajan un 15% al día siguiente.


----------



## Mitrofán (16 Abr 2022)

----
--


Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Solo a los que insultan, no existe razón para aguantar la mala educación.



y a los cansinos, no hay que olvidar a los cansinos


----------



## mazuste (16 Abr 2022)

"La alianza del MI6, la CIA y los Banderitas" + los yihadistas contra el "comunismo"


----------



## cuartosinascensor (16 Abr 2022)

Esto es la 3° guerra mundial? 15.000-20.000 muertos en 2 meses y todos asustados.
En la batalla de Almansa (Albacete) en 1707 y con las armas de aquella época en 1 solo día murieron 7.000 soldados.
Las guerras de ahora son una mierda.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (16 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> "La alianza del MI6, la CIA y los Banderitas" + los yihadistas contra el "comunismo"



¡Gracias, muy buen artículo!


----------



## piru (16 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Viendo este vídeo, lo del dron soltando una bomba a lo Isis si que parece que fuera en Ucrania, parece el mismo terreno.



El video está grabado en sentido Este-Oeste

Es aquí. Azovstal:



Sentido Norte-Sur:


----------



## Teuro (16 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Teuro no se si tiene mucho sentido dialogar contigo sobre esto la verdad, ya que por un lado intentas tener una postura más ecuánime pero no hace falta rascar mucho para ver donde se dirigen tus comentarios.
> 
> Solo diré que a Rusia no se le ha dejado hacer justamente lo que indicas, desarrollarse.
> 
> ...



Le digo lo que pìenso: La culpa de que Rusia no se haya desarrollado en los últimos 30 años se debe en exclusiva a los propios rusos y su mal hacer económico. La corrupción es marca de la casa. La cizaña que pueda haber metido EEUU en los últimos 30 años es irrelevante, sencillamente no tienen capacidad de impedier que Rusia importe o exporte bienes y servicios, que su PIB aumente, se industrialice, etc.

Le pongo más ejemplos:

La culpa del alto endeudamentiento y la ruina de España por la entrada en el euro no es de los alemanes, sino del mal hacer económico de los españoles a los que le pusieron dinero en abundancia y barato y no tuviemos mejor idea que comenzar a especular con el ladrillo y a endeudarnos sin límite.
La culpa del atraso económico de Iberoamérica no es que "los malvados españoles" se llevaran el oro hace 300 años, sino de la maniesta incompetencia de sus gobernantes para desarrollar sus economías.
La culpa de que Venezuela no sea como Canada es de los venezolanos, no del demonio norteamericano.


----------



## cienaga (16 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> En la guerra urbana si lo han hecho de puta madre. Han tomado Mariopol con pocas baja, han usado los tanques sabiamente, y pese a lo que nos cuentan, la mayoría de los edificios que han sido alcanzados son reparables sin derribarlos. No ha sido Grony ni por supues el Stalingrado del que hablaba Kiev.
> 
> Han liquidado a una guarnición de 10.000 - 12.000 con fueras equivalentes.
> 
> ...



con un video de 2 min no puedes hacer esa valoracion tan a la ligera, es mas aunque tuvieses 200h de videos tampoco lo puedes hacer
llevan 60 dias machacando ese sitio
tus conclusiones son precipitadas y erroneas


----------



## Michael_Knight (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Teuro (16 Abr 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Solo a los que insultan, no existe razón para aguantar la mala educación.



En todos los años que llevo en el foro creo que no había ignorado a nadie hasta hace un par de años, tuve que estrenarme con el pesao ese que ponía post interminables de-no-se-qué-coño-que en el foro del covid, pero a decir verdad, en este hilo de la guerra de Ucrania debo llevar más de 30 ignorados. Básicamente a los que insultan, aunque sacando mi vena stalininista meto en "observación" a los que apoyan a los que me insultan.

PD: Todos tenemos un Stalin dentro.


----------



## Teuro (16 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Invadir Ucrania no ha sido ningún error
> 
> Si invadir Ucrania ha sido un error, entonces:
> 
> ...



La OTAN estaba muerta hace un par de años con Trump, Putin la ha hecho más necesaria que nunca. A ver, es muy simple: ¿Qué cojones de necesidad existencial tiene Rusia con amenazar con 5.000 nukes a una treintena de países? ¿Por qué no ha pactado en estos 30 años una reducción brutal de las nukes con EEUU? ¿Por qué no he echado la solicitud de entrar en la OTAN en estos 30 años? ¿Por qué no ha pactado tratados de no agresión con sus vecinos? ¿Quién coño amenaza con invadir Rusia, una nación que requiere poner a más de 7 millones de soldados sobre el terreno para llevar a cabo tal invasión, cosa que por cierto solo está al alcance de China?

Porque Rusia tiene el alma podrida en el sentido de que tiene un expansionismo decimonónico en la mente de cada uno de los políticos rusos actuales.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (16 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La OTAN estaba muerta hace un par de años con Trump, Putin la ha hecho más necesaria que nunca. A ver, es muy simple: ¿Qué cojones de necesidad existencial tiene Rusia con amenazar con 5.000 nukes a una treintena de países? ¿Por qué no ha pactado en estos 30 años una reducción brutal de las nukes con EEUU? ¿Por qué no he echado la solicitud de entrar en la OTAN en estos 30 años? ¿Por qué no ha pactado tratados de no agresión con sus vecinos? ¿Quién coño amenaza con invadir Rusia, una nación que requiere poner a más de 7 millones de soldados sobre el terreno para llevar a cabo tal invasión, cosa que por cierto solo está al alcance de China?
> 
> Porque Rusia tiene el alma podrida en el sentido de que tiene un expansionismo decimonónico en la mente de cada uno de los políticos rusos actuales.



Teuro, por como hablas hay muchas cosas que desconoces.

¿Quién se ha salido de todos los tratados de limitación de armamento?

Como no tengo ganas de ponerme a buscarlos, moléstese usted en ello.


----------



## delhierro (16 Abr 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> con un video de 2 min no puedes hacer esa valoracion tan a la ligera, es mas aunque tuvieses 200h de videos tampoco lo puedes hacer
> llevan 60 dias machacando ese sitio
> tus conclusiones son precipitadas y erroneas



No tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas, ni con quien. Evidentemente para cualquiera que siga estos hilos hace 8 años, algo que no es tu caso, sabe que el video es puramente ilustrativo. 

Han arrasado en la guerra urbana contra las mejores tropas de ucrania , con armamento e instrucción occidental. Sin bombardeos masivos, y sin destruir ni el puerto ni la inmensa mayoria de la ciudad. Incluso han capturado una de las acerias con daños menores. Tu


----------



## Abstenuto (16 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Todo el planteamiento económico de Putin es un auténtico desastre. La realidad es la que es y no por desear se va a cambiar, y mucho menos por la fuerza militar: Rusia tiene solo 144 millones de personas y no puede aspirar a ser potencia dominante, pero sí a relevante. Su estrategia económica es similar a su situación geopolítica: Al norte, traspasando al propio polo norte tiene a EEUU, al este a la UE, al sur tiene a La India y a China, pues bien, cuatro patitas muy bien situadas para ser el proveedor de materias primas de las 4 potencias mundiales que tiene adyacentes, obtener recursos que le permitan desarrollar una economía industrial en sectores donde pueden (y deberían) ser punteros: Energía, minería y tencología aeroespacial. Atraer el talento mundial a través de puestos de trabajo de alto valor anañido para permitir que Rusia sea como Canada pero con 6 veces su población, lo que se traduciría en un PIB de, como mínimo, 8 billones de dólares (3 potencia mundial por PIB, que solo sería superada en un futuro a medio plazo por La India).



Lo que es un desastre es tu capacidad de análisis. O a lo mejor es que haces como que no te enteras que quien lleva años hostigando, cercando y estrangulando a Rusia es EEUU con su estrategia geopolítica agresiva

El crecimiento económico de Rusia era sostenido (y en términos relativos mayor que el de cualquier país occidental) hasta 2014, cuando empezaron las sanciones. *Y las sanciones se dieron a consecuencia de la anexión de Crimea y el apoyo a los separatistas del Donbás. Que es consecuencia a su vez del golpe de estado maidanero de 2014, escupitajo en la cara a Rusia y a los rusos, donde se sobrepasa la línea roja establecida por Putin.* 

Si Rusia no hubiera hecho nada, de un modo u otro los nacionalistas rusófobos del gobierno de Kíev (con el Tío Sam susurrándoles al oído) hubieran tocado las pelotas a Rusia (rescisión unilateral del contrato de arrendamiento de la base de Sebastopol, tropas en Crimea, represión de la población rusa de Donbás y Crimea, leyes antirrusas...). La diplomacia no sirve de nada porque EEUU/Ucrania irían a poíticas de hechos consumados, con la inacción (=debilidad) la presión interna (Putin no iba a sobrevivir políticamente haciendo el don T) y cualquier acción firme de de Rusia hubiera derivado en lo mismo: sanciones occidentales y freno del crecimiento económico de Rusia


----------



## cienaga (16 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas



he leido hasta ahi
que tenga buen dia


----------



## Roedr (16 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La OTAN estaba muerta hace un par de años con Trump, Putin la ha hecho más necesaria que nunca. A ver, es muy simple: ¿Qué cojones de necesidad existencial tiene Rusia con amenazar con 5.000 nukes a una treintena de países? ¿Por qué no ha pactado en estos 30 años una reducción brutal de las nukes con EEUU? ¿Por qué no he echado la solicitud de entrar en la OTAN en estos 30 años? ¿Por qué no ha pactado tratados de no agresión con sus vecinos? ¿*Quién coño amenaza con invadir Rusia, una nación que requiere poner a más de 7 millones de soldados sobre el terreno para llevar a cabo tal invasión, cosa que por cierto solo está al alcance de China*?
> 
> Porque Rusia tiene el alma podrida en el sentido de que tiene un expansionismo decimonónico en la mente de cada uno de los políticos rusos actuales.



Sabes muy bien que si Rusia no tuviera nukes, ya se habrían ganado más de un carpet-bombing de USA. El enemigo de Rusia es USA, y es un enemigo real.


----------



## valensalome (16 Abr 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> ahora me bajo el salario para pagar administración extranjeras corruptas. jajajaja mira Zelensky, tu a lo tuyo y apáñatelas.



Ya lo has hecho me temo


----------



## Nico (16 Abr 2022)

Artigas dijo:


> Si esto no hace cambiar la situación política en Kiev, *no habrá soluciones a largo plazo*, no se liquidarán las tensiones y dentro de unos años tendremos una "2da Guerra de Ucrania".




Si el tema queda en "impasse", con una Ucrania rearmándose y formando parte de la OTAN, claramente si.
Si el tema termina con un Tratado que fije la condición de neutralidad, muy posiblemente no.

Y este resultado depende fuertemente, tanto de la situación sobre el terreno, la presión u opinión del resto del mundo, las capacidades de resistir como bellacos de los ucranianos, y de las habilidades negociadoras de Rusia.

Digamos que el tema es complejo en cuanto al "futuro". Estamos de acuerdo.


----------



## Sinjar (16 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Eres mas guarra que la Titi ,que se jincó un clavel en el pelo y agarró....rata inmunda



¡Hola Berk!


----------



## capitán almeida (16 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia se tiene que retirar ya y dejar de hacer el ridículo, su imagen social y militar ha quedado muy dañada


----------



## capitán almeida (16 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Si el tema queda en "impasse", con una Ucrania rearmándose y formando parte de la OTAN, claramente si.
> Si el tema termina con un Tratado que fije la condición de neutralidad, muy posiblemente no.
> 
> Y este resultado depende fuertemente, tanto de la situación sobre el terreno, la presión u opinión del resto del mundo, las capacidades de resistir como bellacos de los ucranianos, y de las habilidades negociadoras de Rusia.
> ...



Pero que tratado ni tratado, desde cuando la palabra de un puto anglo aunque sea por escrito tiene alguna validez.
A estas alturas banderistán tiene que acabar como cartago, sembrada de sal y que sepan sus patrocinadores que no hay contubernio que valga


----------



## Moderado (16 Abr 2022)

Pues debes de haberte perdido toda la guerra de Chechenia que los saudíes y EEUU organizaron para empantanar a Rusia y tener un estercolero yihadista al lado para tener a Rusia en pie de guerra todo el rato.

EL problema de las cabezas nucleares es que son de un solo uso, los lanzas una vez y se acabó la tierra, por eso tanto los rusos como las demás potencias se resisten a usarlas. USA no invadirá Rusia, pero usará a todos sus títeres para que dañen a Rusia por todos los modos posibles, ya me dirás sino para que organizaron un golpe y armaron a un ejercito nazi hasta los dientes.

Hay mas formas de poner en peligro la seguridad nacional de un país mas allá de una invasión como en los viejos tiempos, Siria no la invadió un ejercito profesional, sino un ejercito irregular de decenas de miles de yihadistas de todas partes que viajaron a medio oriente gracias a la red de mezquitas, Madrasas y organizaciones caritativas financiadas por los golfos.

Una vez que el Dombass cayera, los rusos estarían enfrentándose constántemente a ataques fronterizos desde Ucrania, de la misma forma que ocurrió en Siria. Por eso entraron en Ucrania, para destruir toda la infraestructura militar que la OTAN construyó en estos 8 años.

Y en lo último tienes razón, la OTAN ha cogido a una población arruinada y desolada y los han puesto a merced de los banderistas para cumplir sus intereses geopolíticos. El problema es que esos objetivos son una amenaza para la integridad territorial de Rusia, los rusos no habrían invadido Ucrania si solo se jugaran sus "zonas de influencia". Si ese hubiera sido el caso también habrían entrado en otros países cuando entraron en la OTAN, pero lo han hecho solo en el caso de Ucrania, precisamente por está en su propia frontera.

Tener a una alianza que te tiene como objetivo a ti (lo pone en sus documentos oficiales) no es una batallita por unos trapos de colores, Rusia no está mandando fuerzas a algún país africano para controlar el petróleo de la zona, están mandando fuerzas a un país fronterizo que públicamente declara que quieren "exterminar a los rusos".

No se, igual tu estarías cómodo si el rey de Marruecos empezara a hablar sobre la necesidad de exterminar a los españoles.


----------



## crocodile (16 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Pero si lo dice toda la gente que entiende de armas del foro, la delicadeza y poquísimo empuje de Rusia en Ucrania, ni les han quitado la luz ni internet es una ofensiva paco total. Mira otros posts la gente entendida no se lo cree, de la casi nula aviación que ha metido, de los poquísimos bombardeos del poco uso de la artillería, los obuses los tienen de adorno. La gente que entiende no los cuñados notan todo raro en esta guerra.
> Destrucción ferroviaria, o puentes o carreteras de 0. El primer objetivo de guerra son las infraestructuras y funcionan al 100%.



Putiniano sabrá lo que hace pero huele mal


----------



## delhierro (16 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Si el tema queda en "impasse", con una Ucrania rearmándose y formando parte de la OTAN, claramente si.
> Si el tema termina con un Tratado que fije la condición de neutralidad, muy posiblemente no.



Eso pensaron los apaches  Los yanquis siempre , siempre se pasan por el forro los tratados. Si rusia quiere esa neutralidad debe cambiar el gobierno y luego dedicarle recursos y cariño al nuevo. Estuvo a punto de perder bielorrusia por no rebajarle 4 kopec en el precio del gas . mientras hacia rebajas a los occidentales.


----------



## crocodile (16 Abr 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Perdone está completamente equivocado, la operación a sido un error mayúsculo que se intenta corregir ahora con improvisación.
> Si hubiera otro en los mandos de Moscú se hubiera realizado igual ya que Rusia estaba en peligro estratégico.
> Todo el mundo en Rusia sabe que las sanciones no se van a quitar JAMÁS, más que nada por que son de máximo interés nordaca.
> 
> El error a sido en los modos y en los tiempos, pero no en los objetivos que han quedado comprometidos y se van tener que conformar con mínimos .



Quiero creer que los mandos militares sugerirán a Putiniano que hace falta tomar más territorio no solo Donbas para crear una barrera de seguridad en torno a Rusia, veremos.


----------



## BikeroII (16 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Lo que la mayoría del personal desconoce es que la verdadera guerra aún no ha comenzado.
> Para las cuentas de la lechera, malos tiempos. esperen y lo verán.



Puede hacer un futurible? Cual es su previsión?


----------



## Xan Solo (16 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La OTAN estaba muerta hace un par de años con Trump, Putin la ha hecho más necesaria que nunca. A ver, es muy simple: ¿Qué cojones de necesidad existencial tiene Rusia con amenazar con 5.000 nukes a una treintena de países? ¿Por qué no ha pactado en estos 30 años una reducción brutal de las nukes con EEUU? ¿Por qué no he echado la solicitud de entrar en la OTAN en estos 30 años? ¿Por qué no ha pactado tratados de no agresión con sus vecinos? ¿Quién coño amenaza con invadir Rusia, una nación que requiere poner a más de 7 millones de soldados sobre el terreno para llevar a cabo tal invasión, cosa que por cierto solo está al alcance de China?
> 
> Porque Rusia tiene el alma podrida en el sentido de que tiene un expansionismo decimonónico en la mente de cada uno de los políticos rusos actuales.



Putin solicitó la entrada de Rusia en la OTAN. Infórmese mejor.


----------



## JoséBatallas (16 Abr 2022)

La mejor infantería del mundo.


----------



## delhierro (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (16 Abr 2022)

Es habelas hainas.

Terra de meigas e de narcos.


----------



## katiuss (16 Abr 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Pues debes de haberte perdido toda la guerra de Chechenia que los saudíes y EEUU organizaron para empantanar a Rusia y tener un estercolero yihadista al lado para tener a Rusia en pie de guerra todo el rato.
> 
> EL problema de las cabezas nucleares es que son de un solo uso, los lanzas una vez y se acabó la tierra, por eso tanto los rusos como las demás potencias se resisten a usarlas. USA no invadirá Rusia, pero usará a todos sus títeres para que dañen a Rusia por todos los modos posibles, ya me dirás sino para que organizaron un golpe y armaron a un ejercito nazi hasta los dientes.
> 
> ...



No es que me guste la palabra exterminar casi ni con las ratas, pero por ser preciso, los ucranianos, de meterse con alguien lo han hecho con los pro rusos de su país, que si quieres poner la analogía de que los marroquíes exterminen a los españoles en Marruecos, pues entonces si... Que si se juega a eso, creo que hay más marroquíes en España, pero bueno..


----------



## JoséBatallas (16 Abr 2022)

¿será este el del famoso video del tanque y la lasaña posterior?


----------



## Julc (16 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> La mejor infantería del mundo.



Parece que la guerra moderna consiste en lanzarse un montón de metal y cohetería hasta que uno de los bandos se queda sin suministros y retrocede.


----------



## katiuss (16 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> La mejor infantería del mundo.



Se ve que han protegido a la población civil si... Les habrán puesto capas antibombas y antiincendios para poder salir vivís de ahí...


----------



## Abstenuto (16 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La OTAN estaba muerta hace un par de años con Trump, Putin la ha hecho más necesaria que nunca. A ver, es muy simple: ¿Qué cojones de necesidad existencial tiene Rusia con amenazar con 5.000 nukes a una treintena de países? ¿Por qué no ha pactado en estos 30 años una reducción brutal de las nukes con EEUU? ¿Por qué no he echado la solicitud de entrar en la OTAN en estos 30 años? ¿Por qué no ha pactado tratados de no agresión con sus vecinos? ¿Quién coño amenaza con invadir Rusia, una nación que requiere poner a más de 7 millones de soldados sobre el terreno para llevar a cabo tal invasión, cosa que por cierto solo está al alcance de China?
> 
> Porque Rusia tiene el alma podrida en el sentido de que tiene un expansionismo decimonónico en la mente de cada uno de los políticos rusos actuales.



O hablas desde la más supina ignorancia o simulas ser un ignorante

Otro igual con que Rusia "amenaza" con 5.000 nukes ¿La mera tenencia de las nukes suponía una una amenaza? Bien, entonces EEUU Francia y UK amenazan con sus nukes al resto ¿Cómo puedes parir argumentos tan gilipollescos?

EEUU jamás va a aceptar a Rusia en la OTAN. Yeltsin ya trató de tener buenas relaciones con occidente y expresó su deseo de que Rusia entrara en la OTAN. No sólo no le hicieron caso sino que se ignoraron las promesas de que la OTAN no se expandiría hacia el este con 2 ó 3 ampliaciones durante su mandato
Could Russia ever join NATO? - Debating Europe

¿Reducción de las nukes?

¿Te has preguntado porqué EEUU se retira del Tratado ABM y construye un escudo antimisiles en Europa que podía potencialmente neutralizar el arsenal estratégico de Rusia y que obligaba a Rusia a desarrollar ICBM más sofisticados que lo hicieran inútil? ¿Qué pollas dices de reducir nukes cuando EEUU empezó con la amenaza con el escudo de los cojones que de facto reanudaba la carrera armamentística? Encima tienen los santos cojones de decir que el Aegis en Rumanía y Polonia tiene como objetivo neutralizar a Irán, que no va contra Rusia. 

Por cierto, fue sólo cuando la OTAN decidió desplegar el escudo ABM en países del este cuando Rusia desplegó misiles en Kaliningrado

Empiezo a ver que eres de los prefiere borrar de la faz de la tierra los antecedentes y reescribir la historia reciente a tu antojo para encajar a martillazos el falso relato que consume la plebe: la del expansionismo ruso que amenaza a los pacíficos y nobles países occidentales


----------



## Caracalla (16 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sabes muy bien que si Rusia no tuviera nukes, ya se habrían ganado más de un carpet-bombing de USA. El enemigo de Rusia es USA, y es un enemigo real.



USA es enemigo de toda Europa, no solo de Rusia.


----------



## JoséBatallas (16 Abr 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Se ve que han protegido a la población civil si... Les habrán puesto capas antibombas y antiincendios para poder salir vivís de ahí...



Es lo que se llama ir puerta a puerta.


----------



## ZARGON (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (16 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> O hablas desde la más supina ignorancia o simulas ser un ignorante
> 
> Otro igual con que Rusia "amenaza" con 5.000 nukes ¿La mera tenencia de las nukes suponía una una amenaza? Bien, entonces EEUU Francia y UK amenazan con sus nukes al resto ¿Cómo puedes parir argumentos tan gilipollescos?
> 
> ...



Buena aportación que complemento con lo siguiente:


*Una de las personas que criticaron más el mantenimiento de la OTAN y su expansión hacia el Este fue nada menos que uno de los ideólogos más importantes de la Guerra Fría, George Kennan, y uno de los fundadores y arquitectos de la OTAN.* Su argumento era que *con la caída de la Unión Soviética y la derrota del régimen comunista, la OTAN había dejado de tener justificación. Según Kennan, la OTAN había conseguido su objetivo. Mantenerla, y todavía peor, expandirla hacia el este, rodeando ahora a Rusia, era –según él- un enorme error*, pues era una provocación a Rusia, Estado que, para Kennan, debería convertirse en aliado de EEUU.

*Según Kennan, la Guerra Fría había sido un gran éxito, pues él creía que su máximo objetivo era terminar con el comunismo, el mismo comunismo que había sido derrotado en la nueva Rusia. Antagonizarla y ponerla a la defensiva era –acentuaba Kennan- un enorme error.* Como he indicado en otros artículos (“Lo que no se está diciendo sobre Ucrania. Parte I”, Público, 18.03.14; “Lo que no se está diciendo sobre Ucrania. Parte II”, Público, 31.03.14; y “Las falsedades de los mayores medios españoles en su cobertura de Ucrania”, Público, 24.04.14),* posturas semejantes las han presentado Helmut Kohl, el unificador de Alemania, y Helmut Schmidt.

La OTAN hoy –según estos autores- está provocando a Rusia, convirtiéndose en un instrumento de inestabilidad en lugar de uno de defensa o seguridad. Kennan murió a la edad de 101 años hace solo unos años (en 2005).* Fue embajador de EEUU en Moscú en 1952, y conocía Rusia bien. *Predijo que la expansión de la OTAN hacia el Este llevaría a un conflicto armado, debido a que Rusia se sentiría acorralada. Y así está pasando.* Como indicó antes de morir, y* viendo el mantenimiento y expansión de la OTAN, Kennan protestó porque estas medidas significaban el final de un proyecto que había sido su vida.

Por paradójico que parezca, Kennan creía que la Guerra Fría tenía que ver con la contención del comunismo, cuando en realidad tenía que ver más con la expansión de EEUU. De ahí que el comunismo desapareciera pero la expansión hacia el Este continuara. No es el imperialismo de Putin, sino el del gobierno federal de EEUU, el que es un problema.* Como dije en mis artículos anteriores* no tengo ninguna simpatía hacia la Unión Soviética ni hacia la Rusia de ahora, pero presentar ahora al gobierno ruso como el mayor causante de la crisis en Ucrania me parece un enorme error que puede conducir a una guerra*, lo cual no puede descartarse cuando* no solo la cámara baja, sino también el senado de EEUU, pasen a estar dominados por el partido republicano, en el cual el Tea Party es muy influyente. Ello significaría que una guerra podría ser posible, con consecuencias imprevisibles.* Así de claro.


----------



## Abstenuto (16 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Le digo lo que pìenso: La culpa de que Rusia no se haya desarrollado en los últimos 30 años se debe en exclusiva a los propios rusos y su mal hacer económico. La corrupción es marca de la casa. La cizaña que pueda haber metido EEUU en los últimos 30 años es irrelevante, sencillamente no tienen capacidad de impedier que Rusia importe o exporte bienes y servicios, que su PIB aumente, se industrialice, etc.
> 
> Le pongo más ejemplos:
> 
> ...



Claro, claro... Las sanciones de 2014 no han tenido nada que ver


----------



## Don Pascual (16 Abr 2022)

Dejo uno de los vídeos mas chocantes, que he visto desde que comenzó la guerra, por no comentar que es otra evidencia mas de los crímenes de guerra habituales del bando ucro.


----------



## katiuss (16 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Es lo que se llama ir puerta a puerta.



Hombre, muchas puertas enteras no habrán quedado como para ir puerta a puerta... Aunque igual llevan un recuento de muertos ajenos mejor que se los propios y así hay que agradecerselo...

Lo de ir puerta a puerta suena guay en las pelis de acción donde pasan hasta por dentro de las cocinas de los restaurantes sin matar a nadie, aquí solo les vale para rematar más que para ser precisos...


----------



## JoséBatallas (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (16 Abr 2022)

Russia is coming....


----------



## El_Suave (16 Abr 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> USA es enemigo de toda Europa, no solo de Rusia.



No tengo tan claro que el único malo sea USA, que lo es, y que Europa sea inocente.

Hay una élite económica europea encantada con los USA, y la propia Alemania ve posible conseguir sus objetivos de siempre, es decir apoderarse del terreno ruso y sus recursos, pero esta vez con anglo-USA a favor, y no como en 1941 con los anglo-USA en contra.


----------



## Expected (16 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Russia is coming....



Ya empiezan a recibirlos los lugareños con saludos y banderas. Tipos listos. Ahora toca ponerse del bando ganador, que no puede ser otro que el de Rusia.


----------



## katiuss (16 Abr 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Dejo uno de los vídeos mas chocantes, que he visto desde que comenzó la guerra, por no comentar que es otra evidencia mas de los crímenes de guerra habituales del bando ucro.



Qué bien, carta blanca para matar bebés!


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Abr 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Pero es que ese es el error principal de Putin. Llegar a una ciudad, tomarla... y no ofrecer alternativas a la población. Es más, llegar a tomar una ciudad, y retirarse después... ¿qué clase de mensaje le estás mandando "a los tuyos"? Evidentemente los ucranianos prorrusos no se ven representados por Putin. Los ucranianos antiotánicos, tampoco. Los ucranianos que sufren a manos de los azovitas, tampoco. ¿Qué clase de operación es una en la que no ofreces eso con claridad?
> 
> Yo veo varias facetas en esta "guerra" u "operación especial":
> 
> ...



Discrepo, en los lugares del Dombass donde entran los bizantinos, el recibimiento es favorable, despues de 8 años de nazismo, y eso que los sturmgruppen nazis asesinan a todo presunto colaborador. Es en el frente exterior donde Rusia no ha dado la batalla, me refiero a las opiniones putas de USA y sus putitas, en el resto, los no alineados y tercer mundistas, el apoyo a Rusia es total solo hay que ver los comentarios sudamericanos y la preocupación por ello de las presstitutes. Pero las masas de USAputalandia están zombificadas despues de ser vacunadas varias veces bajo amenaza, esa mierda transgenica no solo varia el ADN, vuelve a los imbéciles oligofrenicos profundos.


----------



## HDR (16 Abr 2022)

Lo de los 200 mil soldados desplegados hace ya un mes que carece de sentido. Si planean avanzar hacia Odessa, necesitan el doble. No me puedo creer que de verdad pretendan seguir avanzando por toda Ucrania con 200 mil tíos. Es una desproporción numérica solo superada por la de Cortés con sus 500 contra el Imperio Azteca.

Además, que no es solo Ucrania, que es la OTAN entera.


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Abr 2022)

Here is T-72B3 ayer en una batalla nocturna recibió 3 golpes NLAW (o Javelin), después de lo cual llegó a la base por su cuenta, sin pérdidas entre la tripulación.


----------



## Argentium (16 Abr 2022)

*Mariupol*
El gobernador de la región de Donetsk en Ucrania aseguró que mientras las tropas ucranianas mantienen el control de la ciudad portuaria estratégica, *Mariupol fue “borrada de la faz de la Tierra” *por Rusia.

*Pavlo Kyrylenko* habló con la cadena _CNN _e indicó que si bien los soldados de Ucrania todavía están “valientemente defendiendo Mariupol”, las fuerzas rusas dejaron el lugar en ruinas.

“El enemigo no puede apoderarse de Mariupol. *El enemigo puede apoderarse de la tierra en la que solía estar Mariupol, pero la ciudad de Mariupol ya no existe*”, dijo Kyrylenko. “La ciudad de Mariupol fue borrada de la faz de la Tierra por la Federación Rusa”.


----------



## Remequilox (16 Abr 2022)

Dimensión económica del asunto Guerra (que al final, es lo que decide los conflictos).








El 'plan B' de Vladimir Putin para volver a comerciar con las marcas que huyeron


El Ministerio de Industria y Comercio ruso legalizará un procedimiento alternativo solo aplicable en aquellas compañías que hayan anunciado el cese o la suspensión de sus actividades en el país.




www.lainformacion.com





Esta medida es la traslación a código de comercio legal siglo XXI de las históricas Patentes de Corso.
Quiere decir que cualquier comerciante que consiga "de forma no delictiva" bienes extranjeros sujetos a restricción en Rusia (por motivo de las sanciones), puede comerciar con ellos de forma legal y protegida por el Estado en Rusia.

En tiempos históricos, donde mercaderes y piratas (vg. los vikingos), apenas se diferenciaban, una de las claves para hacer de la piratería un negocio lucrativo era conseguir una autorización de venta legal de los botines apresados.
Esto es lo que ha hecho Rusia, respecto de bienes restringidos.

Hasta ahora el sistema ruso consistía en que si tú quieres vender en Rusia algo, debes lograr un representante importador allí, al que le debes entregar la exclusividad. De esta forma, tú podías mantener un control eficaz sobre tus ventas allí (nadie más podría vender, nadie podría alterar los precios que tú pusieses....), a cambio de otorgar derechos de monopolio (oligarcas) a algún empresario local comisionista.
Con esta nueva norma, todo eso cambia.
Cualquiera que logre disponer de un stock de ciertos bienes, y estén sujetos a restricción, sea o no sea tu importador registrado, tenga o no tenga exclusiva, ni siquiera hace falta que tenga ningún acuerdo contigo, está facultado para vender ese stock en Rusia pasando por encima de cualquier contrato o limitación.

Hay muchos supuestos en que esta "piratería no directamente delictiva" es factible.
Por ejemplo, bienes importados de Japón o Corea del sur, en contenedores, que tras una tormenta, se caen al mar y se pierden.
Un barco "rescatador" que se dedique a sacar contenedores a la deriva, sabe que si el contenido está en buen estado, Rusia es el mercado.
Por supuesto, cualquier acto de contrabando que solo requiera manipulación burocrática.
Fabrica subsidiaria china que produce bajo licencia, y sin autorización manufactura X unidades de más de las pedidas/autorizadas (no marcas B, directamente sobreproducción no declarada de marca A). Rusia es el mercado sin preguntas.
Fabricantes occidentales que sujetos a extorsión y pena de telediario, no quieran realmente perder cuota de mercado, e implementen mecanismos triangulares.
Y unos cuantos supuestos más.

Ya había salido hace días el levantamiento de restricciones de uso y pago respecto de PATENTES. 
Quedó por solventar el asunto respecto de MARCAS. Ahora implementan la propuesta, liberalizar el comercio, limitada solo a aquellas que operen bajo restricciones occidentales.


----------



## pemebe (16 Abr 2022)

Fuente: Globaltimes (CHINA)

*¿Es Estados Unidos un "defensor" o un "violador" de los derechos humanos?* ¿Quién ha sido sacrificado en el "altar" de la "democracia" pregonada por EEUU? Un reportero del Global Times investigó la vil práctica de Estados Unidos de encender la guerra bajo el pretexto de los "derechos humanos y la democracia".

1 Instigador de la crisis de Ucrania: La OTAN liderada por EE.UU. reniega de su promesa de "ni una pulgada hacia el este" para comprimir el espacio de Rusia hasta el extremo

2 Creador de inestabilidad: Detrás de cada guerra y agitación en el mundo está la sombra de la Bandera de las Estrellas

3 'Vampiros' en la guerra: Los belicistas estadounidenses se alimentan de las sangrientas turbulencias de otros países

4 El intrigante de la Guerra Fría: Rememorando su pasada 'victoria', EEUU trae las revoluciones de colores al siglo XXI para mantener su hegemonía

5 El diseminador de veneno: Cómo Estados Unidos difundió el "veneno" biológico, la división étnica y el antagonismo ideológico por todo el mundo


----------



## Impresionante (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (16 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Teuro, por como hablas hay muchas cosas que desconoces.
> 
> ¿Quién se ha salido de todos los tratados de limitación de armamento?
> 
> Como no tengo ganas de ponerme a buscarlos, moléstese usted en ello.



Me autocito dado que veo que @Teuro no tiene ganas de buscar los tratados abandonados por EEUU unilateralmente.


*Tratado SALT II abandonado unilateralmente por EEUU en fecha 31 de Diciembre de 1985 .*

Este tratado ponía límite a la construcción de armamentos estratégicos y fijaba un número para los misiles intercontinentales (ICBM) y los lanzadores de misiles instalados en submarinos (SLBM) que poseían la URSS y los EEUU. También prácticamente prohibía el establecimiento de sistemas de defensa antimisiles (ABM).

*Tratado INF* *abandonado unilateralmente por EEUU en fecha 02 de Febrero del 2019.*

Este tratado eliminó los misiles balísticos y de crucero nucleares o convencionales, cuyo rango operativo de alcance estuviera entre 500 y 5.500 kilómetros (los llamados Euromisiles en la época), de alcance medio y corto, instalados en bases militares de Europa Occidental y en Europa Oriental. No afectaba a misiles balísticos y de crucero de lanzamiento submarino o desde el aire.

*Tratado de Cielos Abiertos (Open Skies)* *abandonado unilateralmente por EEUU en fecha 22 de Mayo del 2020.*

Este tratado establecía un un programa de vuelos de reconocimiento aéreo, sin armamento, sobre el territorio de todos los países participantes en el tratado. Se comunicaba al país interesado que se iba a sobrevolar su territorio y y se usaban aviones especialmente preparados para misiones de reconocimiento que utilizaban diversos sensores como Radares SLAR, camaras de fotos e infrarrojas.

*Y lo que se rumorea desde antes de que empezara la guerra en Ucrania es que EEUU también quiere abandonar el tratado START III.*

Con el START III la URSS y EEUU se comprometieron a reducir su arsenal atómico en dos tercios, lo que suponía limitar a 1.550 ojivas el arsenal de cada una de las partes y a 800 lanzaderas de misiles intercontinentales balísticos no desplegados (ICBM), lanzaderas submarinas para misiles balísticos (SLBM) y bombarderos pesados equipados con armamento nuclear. Este nuevo tratado también limitó el número de ICBM, SLBM y bombarderos nucleares desplegados u operativos reduciéndolo a 700 unidades operativas.

Editado debido a un error en la fecha del acuerdo SALT II.


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Fuente: Globaltimes (CHINA)
> 
> *¿Es Estados Unidos un "defensor" o un "violador" de los derechos humanos?* ¿Quién ha sido sacrificado en el "altar" de la "democracia" pregonada por EEUU? Un reportero del Global Times investigó la vil práctica de Estados Unidos de encender la guerra bajo el pretexto de los "derechos humanos y la democracia".
> 
> ...



Los "Derechos Humanos" son un invento de la ONU que sirve de pretexto a los Bastardos para destruir estados, un ejemplo, la India ha rezhzado imporner sanciones a Rusia, al dia siguiente, USA manifiesta su preocupaión por los "derechos humanos" en la Unión India, con dos cohones, al parecer Guantánamos es una ciudad de vacaciones Los "Derechos Humanos" son un engendro, pues se circunscriben únicamente a la implantación de la democracia americana; bipartidismo, derecho al voto y libre empresa...siempre y cuando los ciudadanos sepan votar bien, porque si nó, son considerados "regimen" y pueden acabar probando uranio empobrecido...por sus derechos.


----------



## Teuro (16 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> O hablas desde la más supina ignorancia o simulas ser un ignorante
> 
> Otro igual con que Rusia "amenaza" con 5.000 nukes ¿La mera tenencia de las nukes suponía una una amenaza? Bien, entonces EEUU Francia y UK amenazan con sus nukes al resto ¿Cómo puedes parir argumentos tan gilipollescos?
> 
> ...



El debate del huevo y la gallina. A ver, ¿Sois incapaces a reconocer que el juego promovido por EEUU y en el que entra Rusia no le beneficia en absoluto? Que todos los países de su "área de influencia" terminan odiando a los rusos y que el mantenimiento se debe a amenazas y guerras. ¿No pensáis que se "está haciendo algo rematadamente mal"?.

El daño hecho ahora mismo es enorme y en caso de terminar bien va a durar más de una generación de desconfianza hacia Rusia por parte de Europa. No soy un "estadista", pero la situación diplomática actual Rusa respecto a occidente peor no puede estar. Antes de jugar al Risk Rusia debería ser una nación más equlibrada y desarrollada. Es absurdo insistir en glorias pasada, lo lógico es centrarte con lo que tienes y eso es establecer relacioens comerciales beneficiosas para Rusia, no "dominios militares" decimonónicos.


----------



## pemebe (16 Abr 2022)

*Estados Unidos habla de boquilla sobre los refugiados ucranianos (Globaltimes China)*

"¿Por qué Estados Unidos reasentó a sólo 12 refugiados ucranianos en marzo?" se preguntaba Reuters en un titular el 12 de abril.

Más de 4 millones de personas han huido de Ucrania a los países vecinos desde que Rusia lanzó operaciones militares especiales el 24 de febrero, según datos de Naciones Unidas, desencadenando la crisis de refugiados más inestable de Europa desde el final de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, informó Reuter.

Ante las crecientes críticas y la presión de los defensores de los refugiados, el gobierno de Biden declaró el 24 de marzo que Estados Unidos utilizaría "toda la gama de vías legales" para aceptar hasta 100.000 ucranianos que huyen de la guerra. 

*De hecho, durante décadas, Estados Unidos ha librado repetidamente guerras en el extranjero que han dado lugar a numerosos refugiados. Sin embargo, cuando se trata de reasentarlos, Estados Unidos pasa estratégicamente la pelota.* La situación de los refugiados demuestra que Estados Unidos, aunque se autoproclama "defensor" de los derechos humanos, es en realidad su mayor "violador", según los observadores.

"Vamos a recibir a los refugiados ucranianos con los brazos abiertos si, de hecho, vienen hasta aquí", fue una promesa hecha por el presidente estadounidense Joe Biden y la vicepresidenta Kamala Harris, repetida por el secretario de Estado estadounidense Antony Blinken y la secretaria de prensa de la Casa Blanca Jen Psaki. Sin embargo, Estados Unidos, artífice del conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania, ha aceptado un número lamentablemente bajo de refugiados.

*Reuters informó de que Estados Unidos admitió a 514 refugiados ucranianos entre enero y febrero, según datos del Departamento de Estado, y que sólo 12 fueron reasentados en marzo, mientras la guerra se intensificaba y el número de ucranianos que huían se disparaba.* Esto significa que el número de refugiados ucranianos admitidos por Estados Unidos era sólo de cinco a finales de marzo, cuando el presidente Biden prometió que Estados Unidos aceptaría hasta 100.000 el 24 de marzo. 

Tal vez desde el principio, Estados Unidos estaba dispuesto a dejar la crisis de refugiados resultante a Europa. Jen Psaki había dicho el 10 de marzo que la administración cree que la "gran mayoría" de los refugiados querrá permanecer en los países vecinos, donde muchos tienen familia, amigos y antiguos empleadores.

El Departamento de Estado de EE.UU. dijo que trabajará con las Naciones Unidas para llevar a los refugiados ucranianos a EE.UU. si no tienen protección en Europa, haciendo hincapié en que el reasentamiento en EE.UU. no sería un proceso rápido.

*La palabrería de Estados Unidos también puede reflejarse en su vía de aceptación de refugiados.* Reuters informó de que las vías incluyen el programa de reasentamiento de refugiados de EE.UU., que proporciona una ruta hacia la ciudadanía, así como las vías de visado existentes y un programa de ayuda conocido como "parole humanitario", que permite a las personas entrar en el país con carácter temporal de emergencia.

En el marco del "parole humanitario", *conseguir un visado no es cosa fácil, ya que los solicitantes deben demostrar que su viaje tiene un propósito de buena fe, que se quedarán durante un tiempo limitado, que pueden cubrir sus gastos y que tienen un lugar fuera de EE.UU. y otros lazos vinculantes que aseguren su eventual regreso a casa, condiciones obviamente difíciles de cumplir para muchos refugiados,* informó Forbes el 10 de abril. 

El presidente Biden ha elevado el límite nacional de admisión de refugiados a 125.000 para 2022. Pero a los seis meses del año fiscal del gobierno, Estados Unidos ha aceptado menos de 9.000. 

A ese ritmo, es imposible imaginar que se cumpla la reciente promesa de la administración, según un artículo de opinión del Washington Post.


----------



## Xan Solo (16 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Discrepo, en los lugares del Dombass donde entran los bizantinos, el recibimiento es favorable, despues de 8 años de nazismo, y eso que los sturmgruppen nazis asesinan a todo presunto colaborador. Es en el frente exterior donde Rusia no ha dado la batalla, me refiero a las opiniones putas de USA y sus putitas, en el resto, los no alineados y tercer mundistas, el apoyo a Rusia es total solo hay que ver los comentarios sudamericanos y la preocupación por ello de las presstitutes. Pero las masas de USAputalandia están zombificadas despues de ser vacunadas varias veces bajo amenaza, esa mierda transgenica no solo varia el ADN, vuelve a los imbéciles oligofrenicos profundos.



Comprendo su punto, pero me refiero a que han pasado cosas como la del expolítico a las afueras de Kiev que se negó a retirarse y fue asesinado por los ucros al retomar la zona.
No son detalles. Cuando un civil arriesga la vida debes saber porqué.
Se habla poco de temas como la anulación de deudas hipotecarias o de la propiedad de empresas... ¿Le van a devolver Azovstal al oligarca que pagaba nazis? No son detalles menores, son detalles que asustan a los propios oligarcas rusos... Por eso resulta fascinante ver tropas (incluso regulares) con la bandera soviética. Es una declaración política, quizá no comunista, pero sí social y, por lo tanto, política.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (16 Abr 2022)

¿Estáis leyendo el hilo? Hasta los follaputin más acérrimos se quejan ya ABIERTAMENTE del despropósito de la ‘operación militar especial’. Es que da putísima risa:

Conscriptos abrasados en chatarras sacadas del peor desguace del Daguestan.

Intervienen con una desproporción numérica brutal.

Sin aviación


Sin objetivos claros

con inexpertos saqueadores


Les hunden un barco y parece no importar a nadie


----------



## Harman (16 Abr 2022)

En la región de Kharkiv continuamos nuestra ofensiva.

La frontera del territorio ocupado de la DNR ya es visible en la instrumentación. El enemigo está sufriendo importantes pérdidas, pero conserva la capacidad de defenderse activamente. La artillería rusa está operando continuamente. El enemigo responde con municiones de racimo. Decenas de militares movilizados del régimen de Kiev están ahora en cautiverio y eso sólo en 24 horas. Una elección muy sensata. Las pérdidas de las AFU en equipamiento también son grandes. Al menos seis tanques, una docena de vehículos blindados de transporte de personal y otros vehículos blindados en un solo día.

Los datos de los cautivos se confirma que en el forzamiento del régimen de Kiev se confirma el uso de sustancias estupefacientes a escala masiva. Los "muertos" ni siquiera se dan cuenta de que los están matando. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/42794

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## pemebe (16 Abr 2022)

*Las atrocidades de EEUU en el extranjero (Globaltimes China)*

Los millones de refugiados ucranianos son sólo las últimas víctimas de la hegemonía mundial de Estados Unidos. Después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, Estados Unidos emprendió guerras en todo el mundo que no sólo causaron la muerte de civiles inocentes, sino que también provocaron un gran número de refugiados, afectando gravemente al desarrollo económico y la estabilidad social de los países y regiones afectados. 

*Las llamadas guerras antiterroristas lanzadas por Estados Unidos en los últimos 20 años se han cobrado la vida de más de 929.000 personas,* según un estudio publicado por el Instituto Watson de Asuntos Internacionales y Públicos de la Universidad de Brown. 

Un informe de investigación de The New York Times en diciembre de 2021 reveló que *las fuerzas estadounidenses realizaron más de 50.000 ataques aéreos en Irak, Siria y Afganistán, causando "miles de muertes de civiles." *

Los observadores señalaron que *el ejército estadounidense había estado ocultando el número de víctimas en las guerras,* y que las cifras reales de muertes de civiles eran mucho más altas de lo que había afirmado.

El ejército estadounidense suele encubrir o restar importancia a sus crímenes de guerra. En agosto de 2021, *10 civiles afganos, entre ellos siete niños, murieron en un ataque con drones realizado por las tropas estadounidenses, antes de que éstas se retiraran de Kabul.* *El Pentágono admitió posteriormente que el ataque fue un trágico error, pero señaló que ninguno de los militares implicados se enfrentará a ningún tipo de castigo,* informó el NYT.

En su país, Estados Unidos crea "capullos de información" con su fingido poder de expresión para mantener a la opinión pública estadounidense ajena a los abusos de los derechos humanos y a los desastres humanitarios causados por sus tropas en las guerras de ultramar. En la guerra de Vietnam, por ejemplo, el uso inhumano por parte del ejército estadounidense de un arma química, el herbicida "Agente Naranja", causó enfermedades congénitas de por vida entre las poblaciones locales. Pero el gobierno de EE.UU. se limitó a bautizar esas enfermedades como "el síndrome de Vietnam".

Al mismo tiempo, EE.UU. tiene un espantoso historial de "producción de refugiados". A lo largo de los 20 años de guerra en Afganistán, por ejemplo, la agencia de la ONU para los refugiados advirtió que unos 6 millones de afganos han sido desplazados por la fuerza de sus hogares. Y casi 23 millones de personas, que representan el 55% de la población del país, se enfrentan al hambre extrema, incluidos 3,2 millones de niños menores de 5 años.

Según el informe 2022 del Alto Comisionado de las Naciones Unidas para los Refugiados, la guerra siria ha provocado que los refugiados sirios superen los 610.000, lo que la convierte en la población con mayor necesidad de reasentamiento.

Según el Global Times, todavía hay 5,6 millones de refugiados sirios viviendo en países vecinos. 

Sin embargo, el NYT informó recientemente que menos de 23.000 refugiados sirios han sido admitidos en Estados Unidos desde 2016.

Los analistas señalaron que EE.UU. exporta guerras al extranjero, lo que lleva al declive económico y al malestar en los países invadidos, afectando aún más al desarrollo de estos países y vulnerando los derechos de su población.

Según un artículo publicado en diciembre de 2021 en el sitio web Gulf Today de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos, titulado "*Cómo Estados Unidos arruinó a Irak de forma devastadora", en Irak hay ahora cuatro veces más personas que padecen enfermedades diarreicas que antes de la guerra, debido a los daños causados por los bombardeos estadounidenses a las centrales eléctricas y las instalaciones de tratamiento de agua locales.* La falta de medicamentos y equipos médicos ha dejado al sistema sanitario iraquí en crisis. Además, la insuficiencia de alimentos y la inflación han hecho que los iraquíes se enfrenten a un hambre crónica.

Tras la invasión estadounidense, la otrora floreciente industria turística de Siria quedó diezmada, lo que amenaza el futuro de una generación con el aumento de la pobreza, la falta de empleo y la reducción de las oportunidades educativas de los niños, señalaron los observadores.

Estados Unidos también está acostumbrado a utilizar las sanciones para violar deliberadamente el derecho de las naciones al desarrollo y a la asistencia sanitaria. Nicholas Mulder, profesor adjunto de historia en la Universidad de Cornell, comentó anteriormente en el sitio web de US Foreign Policy que, *hace tiempo, muchos estadounidenses consideraban que la guerra económica contra civiles era una política imperialista para el viejo mundo, pero ahora que Washington empuña la vara de las sanciones con una frecuencia cada vez mayor, las sanciones se han convertido en un instrumento inagotable de guerra económica.*


----------



## Harman (16 Abr 2022)

Ya se ha formado otra brigada de combate que se dirige a asaltar el extremo norte de la ciudad de Popasna. La infantería solicitó apoyo".

Los convoyes de equipo militar se dirigen hacia el norte de Popasna. Están en camino para apoyar a los defensores de Luhansk. Así lo informó el corresponsal de Izvestiya, Denys Kulaga. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/42792

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (16 Abr 2022)

El payaso está tratando de salvar a los nazis rodeados en Mariupol.
Cambiar nazis por un payaso negociador es lo mismo que cambiar nazis por Medvedchuk.
Los restos del grupo rodeado seguramente deben ser destruidos o hechos prisioneros.

t.me/boris_rozhin/42791


----------



## pemebe (16 Abr 2022)

*Clavado en el pilar histórico de la vergüenza (Globaltimes China)*

El historial de derechos humanos de Estados Unidos en el extranjero es notorio, y las violaciones de los derechos humanos en el país no son infrecuentes. Aunque Estados Unidos es el país más rico del mundo, al menos 40 millones de estadounidenses viven en la pobreza. *Estados Unidos es una de las sociedades más desiguales del mundo desarrollado, ocupando el puesto 35 de 37 países de la OCDE en cuanto a pobreza y desigualdad.* *Estados Unidos tiene la tasa de mortalidad infantil más alta del mundo desarrollado, y la tasa de pobreza juvenil es la más alta de los países de la OCDE.*

La Unión Americana de Libertades Civiles señaló que *Estados Unidos no sólo no respeta la Convención de las Naciones Unidas contra la Tortura, sino que la interpreta de forma selectiva, lo que lleva a la tortura y el maltrato generalizados de los presos en Guantánamo, Irak y Afganistán.*

Además, los problemas de derechos humanos en Estados Unidos tienen profundas raíces históricas, ya que el país ha tenido durante mucho tiempo problemas como la segregación racial y la desigualdad racial. 

*En la historia de Estados Unidos se produjo el genocidio y la masacre de los nativos americanos* y la brutalidad de las fuerzas del orden estadounidenses ha dado lugar a frecuentes casos de muertes de afroamericanos.

A día de hoy, el racismo sistemático sigue siendo evidente en todos los rincones de la sociedad estadounidense. 

Durante mucho tiempo, la opinión pública internacional ha criticado ampliamente la crisis humanitaria mundial creada por Estados Unidos. En la 46ª sesión del Consejo de Derechos Humanos de las Naciones Unidas, celebrada en 2021, *el representante de Siria condenó a Estados Unidos por eludir las obligaciones que le impone el derecho internacional y por excusar su agresión militar y sus amenazas a la unidad e integridad territorial de otros países.*

EE.UU. no sólo viola los derechos humanos de otros países, sino que utiliza las cuestiones de derechos humanos para interferir en los asuntos internos de otros países. Según los analistas, el doble rasero de EE.UU. en materia de derechos humanos se sirve de ellos como herramienta para salvaguardar su hegemonía. "En lugar de señalar con el dedo a otros países, Estados Unidos debería reflexionar mejor sobre sus violaciones de los derechos humanos".


----------



## Harman (16 Abr 2022)

Exclusive⚡Los combatientes del batallón somalí trocean un mortero de la OTAN en Mariupol⚡

Los combatientes del batallón somalí presentaron al proyecto de @wargonzo otro trofeo: un mortero de la OTAN de origen polaco M57. Es algo muy útil en los asuntos militares y también en el hogar.

El mortero, como otros trofeos, ha sido recogido y será utilizado contra sus antiguos propietarios.

t.me/boris_rozhin/42790

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (16 Abr 2022)

Tanques T-80BV con rejilla antimisiles de fábrica en la torreta avistados cerca de Popasna

t.me/boris_rozhin/42788


----------



## Octubrista (16 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Lo de los 200 mil soldados desplegados hace ya un mes que carece de sentido. Si planean avanzar hacia Odessa, necesitan el doble. No me puedo creer que de verdad pretendan seguir avanzando por toda Ucrania con 200 mil tíos. Es una desproporción numérica solo superada por la de Cortés con sus 500 contra el Imperio Azteca.
> 
> Además, que no es solo Ucrania, que es la OTAN entera.



Cuando en los primeros días muchos pensaban que la intervención rusa iba a ser relámpago y cerrarse en un par de semanas, yo pensé que algo así iba para largo.

Pienso que por otoño esto seguirá más o menos así, y llegará el frío. 

Para entonces esos casi 6 millones de ucranianos refugiados serán ya el doble (y un grave problema para la UE), eso destruye socialmente Ucrania y deja al Estado ucraniano en modo no viable, ya está Zelensky exigiendo directamente dinero para mantener el kiosko abierto.

Ciudades como Odessa serán ciudades fantasma con poca actividad económica real, menos población, sin puerto operativo, etc, y la población pensando en tiempos pasados mejores.

Probablemente, por locuras de Zelensky y/o sus amos anglos, se busque la manera de que no lleguen a la UE hidrocarburos desde Rusia, quien sabe si con destrucción de infraestructuras (gaseoductos), directamente, o mediante actos de falsa bandera, o los propios rusos se harten de las ayudas militares de la UE a Ucrania, y cierren el grifo, y ya tengan más infraestructura para exportar a China.

Yo planteo ese escenario para otoño, y seguro que en Moscú lo tienen en la mesa, la cabeza les funciona en otros plazos (pensemos en el tiempo transcurrido desde el Maidan).

A todo lo anterior, la inflación en energía y alimentos en todo el planeta.

Yo creo que el problema sólo acaba de iniciarse, lo de Ucrania es sólo un síntoma, la fiebre de una infección... la infección se agravará, se llama falta de recursos y su encarecimiento.
Se está luchando por el acceso a los recursos.


----------



## Malevich (16 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Buena aportación que complemento con lo siguiente:
> 
> 
> *Una de las personas que criticaron más el mantenimiento de la OTAN y su expansión hacia el Este fue nada menos que uno de los ideólogos más importantes de la Guerra Fría, George Kennan, y uno de los fundadores y arquitectos de la OTAN.* Su argumento era que *con la caída de la Unión Soviética y la derrota del régimen comunista, la OTAN había dejado de tener justificación. Según Kennan, la OTAN había conseguido su objetivo. Mantenerla, y todavía peor, expandirla hacia el este, rodeando ahora a Rusia, era –según él- un enorme error*, pues era una provocación a Rusia, Estado que, para Kennan, debería convertirse en aliado de EEUU.
> ...



Está muy bien y es muy riguroso pero nace de una premisa falsa.
Inglaterra consideró a Rusia su enemiga al menos desde 1812. Fue su rival geopolitico desde el momento de la expansión hacia el este y hacia el sur, buscando mares no helados. Los ingleses consideraron que esta expansión amenazaba la que era joya de la corona, India.
Esta guerra fría que duró hasta la primera guerra mundial fue bautizada "gran juego" por Kipling en la novela Kim. Importantes escenarios de la misma fueron la Persia en decadencia y el recién nacido Afganistán, donde tiene lugar otro famoso relato de Kipling, el Hombre que pudo reinar.
Tras la primera guerra mundial, la revolución y la terrible guerra civil, Rusia entró en estado de hibernación y reconstrucción. Es después de la segunda guerra mundial cuando vuelve ese gran juego, cambiando al imperio británico por Estados Unidos, al zarista por la URSS y con la coartada ideológica de la lucha entre comunismo y capitalismo.
La Rusia de Putin es la heredera de esa URSS y de aquel imperio zarista, no hay ahora coartada ideológica que valga, pero no se ha terminado ni esa lucha geopolitica ni la rusofobia para sostenerla en el campo ideológico que los ingleses crearon en el gran juego. Más bien, se han incrementado. Todo esto está documentado y estudiado y Elvira Roca habló de ello en su libro sobre la leyenda negra contra España y tiene una conferencia antologica en Málaga hace unos años. Busquen en youtube, yo la colgué unas cuantas páginas atrás pero desde el móvil no puedo.
Rusia nunca se iba a integrar en la OTAN porque la OTAN no es más que el imperio americano, sería tan absurdo como Esparta en la liga délica.


----------



## Harman (16 Abr 2022)

Soldados de la 93ª brigada mecanizada de las AFU hechos prisioneros ayer al sur de Izyum. Hay que decir que estos ciudadanos tuvieron mucha suerte, sus compañeros fueron destruidos en la batalla.

Nuestros paracaidistas destruyeron 2 escuadras enemigas, una sobrevivió y dos se salvaron, y ahora están en cautiverio y son indeciblemente felices con su segundo nacimiento.

t.me/boris_rozhin/42777


----------



## Gnidlog (16 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Here is T-72B3 ayer en una batalla nocturna recibió 3 golpes NLAW (o Javelin), después de lo cual llegó a la base por su cuenta, sin pérdidas entre la tripulación.



Es muy interesante, pero dudo que sea ninguno de los dos misiles que comenta la noticia. 
Los dos que comentas pueden penetrar 500-700mm, el Javelin perfora la torre por la parte superior.

El blindaje reactivo de la torre ha detonado, en ese punto el blindaje debe ser de 150mm, en el caso del Javelin creo que lleva dos cabezas por lo que se puede decir que tal vez era alguno de los que han enviado los alemanes


----------



## Nico (16 Abr 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> 3- El político. En ese campo la derrota de Rusia es total porque NO SE HA PRESENTADO AL COMBATE. Y es un error que le puede hacer mella en los otros dos sectores, tanto en el militar como en el económico. Me refiero como "campo político" tanto a saber qué va a hacer tu rival, como a ofrecer una alternativa para tu rival, o sea, en CORAZONES Y MENTES... no parece que le interese hacerse con Ucrania, porque no existe una alternativa, ni una ideología, ni siquiera una línea a la que los ucranianos puedan adherirse... Los políticos rusos son timoratos, idiotas o, simplemente, vendidos a occidente. El error político agrava los problemas militares, dificulta el avance... y frena cualquier atisbo de futuro. Es curioso porque este campo, el político, debería ser la especialidad de Putin... pero no lo parece, porque es donde más la caga, y de forma más




Buen análisis pero me parece que te falta un punto.

Creo que muchos estamos frente *a un problema de PERSPECTIVA*. Como "en Occidente" han vapuleado a los rusos, nos pensamos que esto es a nivel mundial... pero resulta que *EN EL MUNDO*, el asunto no se ve tan lineal (e inclinado) como en "Occidente".

Hoy el mundo es menos "occidental" de lo que pensamos. El grueso de la actividad económica está en Asia. Grandes masas de población en Africa y en América.

El principal cliente (tanto para compras como para ventas) no es EE.UU. y casi ni la UE, es China e India !!

Si nos enfrentamos a un cambio copernicado del sistema financiero y económico, no estoy tan seguro que Rusia sea "la perdedora", quizás es la gran "ganadora" al integrarse a una porción del mundo donde hoy, está la gente y están los recursos.

Cuidado con pretender ver "el Mundo" desde Puerta del Sol o Bruselas... hay mucho más "mundo" ahí afuera. Y si te fijas los países que se plegaron (o no) a las sanciones, por ahí te llevas una sorpresa respecto a lo que se piensa de Rusia enfrentándose a EE.UU. y Europa.

Repasa este mapa (*Australia y Japón* no están en la OTAN, pero si en las sanciones, en este mapa no salen pintadas):


----------



## Harman (16 Abr 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas continúan con sus intentos infructuosos de utilizar viejos drones soviéticos Tu-141 Strizh sobre las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en la región de Kharkiv. La foto muestra el resultado del trabajo de la defensa aérea rusa en uno de estos drones. La lógica de los dirigentes ucranianos, que instan histéricamente a Occidente a dar más armas a Kiev, está ahora clara...

t.me/boris_rozhin/42770


----------



## El_Suave (16 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El debate del huevo y la gallina. A ver, ¿Sois incapaces a reconocer que el juego promovido por EEUU y en el que entra Rusia no le beneficia en absoluto? Que todos los países de su "área de influencia" terminan odiando a los rusos y que el mantenimiento se debe a amenazas y guerras. ¿No pensáis que se "está haciendo algo rematadamente mal"?.
> 
> El daño hecho ahora mismo es enorme y en caso de terminar bien va a durar más de una generación de desconfianza hacia Rusia por parte de Europa. No soy un "estadista", pero la situación diplomática actual Rusa respecto a occidente peor no puede estar. Antes de jugar al Risk Rusia debería ser una nación más equlibrada y desarrollada. Es absurdo insistir en glorias pasada, lo lógico es centrarte con lo que tienes y eso es establecer relacioens comerciales beneficiosas para Rusia, no "dominios militares" decimonónicos.



A esta guerra promovida por los anglos ha entrado a empantanarse Rusia, pero saldrá resolviendo la URSS.


----------



## manodura79 (16 Abr 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Se ve que han protegido a la población civil si... Les habrán puesto capas antibombas y antiincendios para poder salir vivís de ahí...



¿De verdad tú crees que en esos edificios seguían civiles en el momento de ese asalto? ¿Incluso en el momento de los bombardeos? De quedar civiles, que algunos habrá, todos están en sótanos a varios metros bajo tierra. Si la gente hubiese seguido en esos edificios, tendríamos que ver por narices montañas de cadáveres. De hecho, si miramos las cifras de esta invasión, pienso que es de las pocas en la historia en las que podemos hablar de cifras ridículas de bajas civiles en comparación con las bajas de combatientes. 
No quiero con esto dejar de lamentar la perdida de vidas humanas y menos de civiles que no tienen nada que ver con el conflicto. Pero viendo el tratamiento que hace Ucrania de la información ya te digo que en lugar de cadáveres de soldados rusos estaríamos viendo otras cosas más desagradables.


----------



## keylargof (16 Abr 2022)

Oye creéis que el incendio del flamante submarino estático estratégico Mosca ya se habrá apagado? O es posible que aún queden croquetas ardiendo?


----------



## keylargof (16 Abr 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> A esta guerra promovida por los anglos ha entrado a empantanarse Rusia, pero saldrá resolviendo la URSS.


----------



## Ultimate (16 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Las atrocidades de EEUU en el extranjero (Globaltimes China)*
> 
> Los millones de refugiados ucranianos son sólo las últimas víctimas de la hegemonía mundial de Estados Unidos. Después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, Estados Unidos emprendió guerras en todo el mundo que no sólo causaron la muerte de civiles inocentes, sino que también provocaron un gran número de refugiados, afectando gravemente al desarrollo económico y la estabilidad social de los países y regiones afectados.
> 
> ...



Podrías poner el enlace?

Thns


----------



## Nico (16 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> hay que aspirar a la descolonizcion de rusia, un imperio mantenido unido por la brutalidad del kremlin y que acapara decenas de republicas. Es un anacronismo, no hay lugar a imperios coloniales en el siglo XXI




No sea cosa que nos llevemos la "sorpresita" que lo que hay que cambiar *es la hegemonía anglosajona en el sistema FINANCIERO (y por ende COMERCIAL)* del mundo.  

Torres más altas han caído.


----------



## Armando la Gorda (16 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Here is T-72B3 ayer en una batalla nocturna recibió 3 golpes NLAW (o Javelin), después de lo cual llegó a la base por su cuenta, sin pérdidas entre la tripulación.



Pero no decian que esas javelinas atravesaban los tanques como la manteca. Ya dije que las fotos que vimos al principio de tanques hechos papilla no corresponden a misiles antitanque portatiles.

Podrian ser: a) tanques ucronazis que la propaganda ha usado descaradamente para anotarse un tanto b) destruidos por la aviacion o helicopeteros de combate.

De lo segundo a los ucronazis les queda en poco y nada. Asi que dudo que a partir de ahora puedan dar de debaja algun tanque.


----------



## bubibartra (16 Abr 2022)

[
[


HDR dijo:


> Lo de los 200 mil soldados desplegados hace ya un mes que carece de sentido. Si planean avanzar hacia Odessa, necesitan el doble. No me puedo creer que de verdad pretendan seguir avanzando por toda Ucrania con 200 mil tíos. Es una desproporción numérica solo superada por la de Cortés con sus 500 contra el Imperio Azteca.
> 
> Además, que no es solo Ucrania, que es la OTAN entera.



Con estos 200.000 creo que tomaran el Doneskt enfocados en el frente oriental mientras conserva el control de Kherson. Y luego aumentarán el contingente sobre finales de mayo, cuando se haya ido el barro del todo

la ofensiva en el este fuerte empezará cuando tengan a los chechenos libres


----------



## Octubrista (16 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Buen análisis pero me parece que te falta un punto.
> 
> Creo que muchos estamos frente *a un problema de PERSPECTIVA*. Como "en Occidente" han vapuleado a los rusos, nos pensamos que esto es a nivel mundial... pero resulta que *EN EL MUNDO*, el asunto no se ve tan lineal (e inclinado) como en "Occidente".
> 
> ...



De facto, si países como Argentina no sufriera sus delirios monetarios, esta era su oportunidad para irrumpir en el mercado internacional de producción agrícola y ganadera que va a dejar Ucrania, y sacar beneficio de la próxima inflación.

Brasil, por ejemplo, se apunta a sacar beneficio.

Comenté hace unos días que un amigo y compañero de empresa anda de luna de miel por el sudeste asiático, y en los hoteles tienen turistas rusos por todas partes, lo mismo que la semana anterior vio un par de días que pasó en Dubai.
Al final, siendo importante el bloque que sanciona a Rusia, la vida sigue igual para miles de millones de humanos en otros países.


----------



## keylargof (16 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Lo de los 200 mil soldados desplegados hace ya un mes que carece de sentido. Si planean avanzar hacia Odessa, necesitan el doble. No me puedo creer que de verdad pretendan seguir avanzando por toda Ucrania con 200 mil tíos. Es una desproporción numérica solo superada por la de Cortés con sus 500 contra el Imperio Azteca.
> 
> Además, que no es solo Ucrania, que es la OTAN entera.



Corred! Qué alguien le haga llegar esta info a Putin! Que bien le vendría un hestrateja como HDP a Vladimir en su círculo más íntimo!


----------



## Tierra Azul (16 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Russia is coming....



Que significa la letra O que llevan pintada en el frontal o lateral?


----------



## Harman (16 Abr 2022)

Se considera que la ya elevada intensidad de los combates en nuestra dirección sigue aumentando.

La artillería trabaja sin cesar en la línea del frente, hay combates bilaterales activos de contrabatería y de vez en cuando se oye el sonido del fuego de las armas pequeñas.

Ayer y anteayer, parece que la 93ª brigada mecanizada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tuvo mala suerte. Decenas de soldados enemigos murieron y fueron hechos prisioneros sólo en las zonas de las que sabemos personalmente que son responsables.

Los prisioneros de guerra se quejan de que están sufriendo grandes pérdidas. También tenemos pérdidas, hay batallas serias, y las líneas de batalla del enemigo están llenas de artillería, infantería, tampoco hay problemas con el personal todavía, a pesar de que en algunas unidades de las AFU, hasta el 40 por ciento del personal ya ha sido eliminado.

Es una guerra clásica, según todos los cánones militares. Hay preparativos de artillería, guerra de contrabatería, ataques aéreos, batallas de tanques, combates de infantería y de fuerzas especiales en rangos de fuego de armas pequeñas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/42800


----------



## Nico (16 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Ignorar a gente que tiene distinta opinion en este tema es un error, porque vienen horas y horas de intensos debates cuadno Pedro Sánchez o cualquier otro monigote que pongamos como presidente tenga que comenzar a coger por los cuernos al toro de la economía sin que haya dinero para propaganda y una cola de proveedores en la puerta de la moncloa exigiendo que les pague las facturas, *sin poder subir los impuestos, con una inflación asentada del más del 7% anual, con el cierre del grifo del BCE, con unos tipos de inerés de más del 3%, el euribor camino del 5%, sin poder emitir deuda al 10% anual de interés por tener una deuda sobre el PIB del 120%, sin recursos naturales, con un paro de más del 15%, con una población envejecida, millones de pensionistas exigiendo que le suban la pensión según el IPC, otra legión de funcionarios con huelgas para que no les bajen los salarios, conflictividad laboral en todos los sectores con paros y huelgas, racionamiento del gasoil, sin poder absorver a ningún mendigo/inmigrante más, y más de mil entradas de inmigrantes ilegales al sur cada día.*
> 
> Vienen tiempos apotéosicos para forear largo y tendido ....




Bien visto Teuro... a ver si nos llevamos la "sorpresita" entonces, de que esto puede significar una "derrota de Occidente" (que vive de papelitos pintados), cuando algunos piensan que "_el Mundo está contra Rusia_".


----------



## Harman (16 Abr 2022)

El ex fiscal general Ryaboshapka fue atrapado primero en la frontera y no se le permitió salir del país, y ahora ha sido atrapado de nuevo y se le ha notificado una citación.

Este compinche de Kolomoisky se graduó en una "Universidad Internacional de Salomón" privada y es muy dudoso que tuviera alguna formación jurídica.

Luego Benya consiguió ponerlo como Fiscal General en 2019, pero los americanos lo echaron de la Fiscalía un año después por techar abiertamente a Kolomoisky, y eso no les gustó a los americanos.

Ahora los americanos sólo están trolleando a todos los llorones de Kolomoisky. Y ya no necesitan al propio Benya. Tienen a Zelia.

t.me/boris_rozhin/42798


----------



## Aurkitu (16 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Es solo una conjetura pero algo me dice que ahí se echará alguna nuke táctica y que eso explica que se de tiempo a la población civil a escaparse.
> Rusia no tiene intención de llevar tropas a luchar cuerpo a cuerpo casa por casa mientras le están esperando conflictos mayores contra occidente.



No hace ni falta, para que dejar residuos y una destrucción total. Están cercados. Pueden _acelerar_ su salida o eliminación con _otros medios_, pero con esperar...


----------



## Erebus. (16 Abr 2022)

Malas noticias para algunos, aquí tiene su club de fans


----------



## Nico (16 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es el ejemplo *de un lider endiosado que toma decisiones irracionales* sin que nadie en su entorno le contradida. Un desastre.




Si dejar de reconocer el rol autocrático del liderazgo ruso, permíteme señalarte que si hoy existe un líder *con nivel de ESTADISTA*, ese es Putin.

Putin tiene una comprensión geopolítica y un manejo de los tiempos y las circunstancias, *que ningún otro líder occidental puede siquiera mirar de lejos.*

¿O me vas a decir que a tu criterio Biden o Macron o Boris Jonhson son unos genios?


----------



## El_Suave (16 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Es solo una conjetura pero algo me dice que ahí se echará alguna nuke táctica y que eso explica que se de tiempo a la población civil a escaparse.
> Rusia no tiene intención de llevar tropas a luchar cuerpo a cuerpo casa por casa mientras le están esperando conflictos mayores contra occidente.



No creo que Rusia caiga en el error de utilizar nukes en Ucrania, cuando haya que utilizarlas se hará, pero mucho más al oeste.

Antes veo una en Gibraltar.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Que significa la letra O que llevan pintada en el frontal o lateral?











Qué significan las curiosas letras "Z" o "V" pintadas en los tanques rusos


Están en las carrocerías de los vehículos militares que invaden Ucrania y resultaron un misterio para los observadores. La explicación




www.iprofesional.com





Distrito Oeste (ZVO)…pueden usar una de las tres letras para diferenciar grupos de operaciones…


----------



## Harman (16 Abr 2022)

Según el jefe de Crimea, Serhiy Aksyonov, ya este verano Crimea pondrá en marcha programas de reciclaje para que los profesores ucranianos trabajen en Donbas y en los territorios liberados de Ucrania.

t.me/boris_rozhin/42797


----------



## Nico (16 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Invadir Ucrania no ha sido ningún error
> 
> Si invadir Ucrania ha sido un error, entonces:
> 
> ...






Parece mentira que algunos miren al mundo desde su ombligo y no se den cuenta de los ENORMES cambios que han ocurrido en las últimas dos décadas.

Parece que todavía vivimos en el "_*Occidente 1990 style*_" y no tomamos consciencia de que estamos en un mundo "*Modelo 2021*" donde muchas cosas han cambiado.

Ya nos daremos de bruces contra la realidad. Tiempo al tiempo. Seguimos pensando que somos "súper-pichi-guays" y en realidad vivimos del espejismo de un BCE comprando deuda de cualquier tipo y sin límites (o emisiones trillonarias de papelitos en el caso de EE.UU.).

Puede soplar una pluma para que no caiga por mucho tiempo... pero las bigornias son más pesadas para sostenerlas sólo en base a soplidos !


----------



## Harman (16 Abr 2022)

FOTO 18+⚡Los "militares de Azov" arrojaron sus cadáveres a los contenedores de basura⚡

Mientras limpiaban el edificio de la fiscalía de Mariupol, situado junto a la costa, los combatientes del batallón somalí encontraron los cuerpos de los militares de Azov muertos en cubos de basura.

Al parecer, los combatientes neonazis que tenían su base en esta casa no eran especialmente ceremoniosos con sus propios compañeros. Se trata de una referencia al concepto de honor militar de los "combatientes ideológicos". Como podemos ver, no tienen mucha reputación en las filas de Azov.

t.me/boris_rozhin/42740


----------



## Harman (16 Abr 2022)

Recursos ucranianos confirman la liquidación de dos mercenarios georgianos. David Menabdishvili y Nikoloz Shanava planeaban matar rusos a mansalva, pero acabaron yendo al cuartel general de Zviad Gamsakhurdia.

t.me/boris_rozhin/42742


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (16 Abr 2022)

Un nazi del batallón Hospitalario (tenía muchos miembros del Pravyosek) liquidado en Mariupol.

t.me/boris_rozhin/42745


----------



## Xan Solo (16 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Buen análisis pero me parece que te falta un punto.
> 
> Creo que muchos estamos frente *a un problema de PERSPECTIVA*. Como "en Occidente" han vapuleado a los rusos, nos pensamos que esto es a nivel mundial... pero resulta que *EN EL MUNDO*, el asunto no se ve tan lineal (e inclinado) como en "Occidente".
> 
> ...



Cierto, pero eso lo incluyo en la respuesta económica. Por frente político me refiero a cosas como:
Claridad en la propuesta al "hermano" pueblo ucraniano.
Claridad en a quién van a castigar...porque los nazis no han nacido sólos, son producto de intereses de una oligarquía que controla Ucrania... ¿Qué propones para q la gente se enfrente a ella?
Creación activa de una alternativa militar para Ucrania, más allá de las repúblicad gemelas, un ejército popular, o un, ejército libre, como quiera llamarlo...
Eso es la respuesta política que Putin no ha presentado... Quizá porque a los oligarcas rusos tampoco les ilusione un proyecto popular para Ucrania.


----------



## filets (16 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Que significa la letra O que llevan pintada en el frontal o lateral?



Orcos


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (16 Abr 2022)

Estrella en la entrada de Energodar repintada con los colores rusos.


----------



## Gonzalor (16 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Según el jefe de Crimea, Serhiy Aksyonov, ya este verano Crimea pondrá en marcha programas de reciclaje para que los profesores ucranianos trabajen en Donbas y en los territorios liberados de Ucrania.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/42797



A ver si nos explican cómo lo hacen, nosotros nos conformamos solo con que los reciclen para que trabajen.


----------



## Harman (16 Abr 2022)

Izando la bandera del batallón "Somalia" sobre el Consejo regional de Donetsk (avenida nakhimova 86, distrito de Primorsky). La limpieza completa de la zona costera debe entenderse en un futuro próximo anunciará.
En el video, en el fondo se puede ver el terricon y las tuberías "azovstali".

t.me/boris_rozhin/42756


Consejo regional de Donetsk, sobre el cual se izó la bandera del batallón "Somalia".

t.me/boris_rozhin/42757


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)

A los que no veo muy comprometidos es a los franceses. Estos tipos siempre han tratado de protagonizar las cosas y cuando hay que dar la cara de verdad, se esconden como conejos, a diferencia de los ingleses que se meten hasta el fondo en todos los fregados.


----------



## MiguelLacano (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (16 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> FOTO 18+⚡Los "militares de Azov" arrojaron sus cadáveres a los contenedores de basura⚡
> 
> Mientras limpiaban el edificio de la fiscalía de Mariupol, situado junto a la costa, los combatientes del batallón somalí encontraron los cuerpos de los militares de Azov muertos en cubos de basura.
> 
> ...



A mi el componente humano me produce inmensa lastima, tanto el civil como el militar. Yo no veo nazis ni comunistas ni nada de nada, veo "pringaos" a modo de buenas personas con bajos recursos que son los que palman en las guerras.

Mucho Instagram, mucho "modernismo buenrrollista" y tal, pero la historia siempre se repite de igual manera. Las guerras son una puta mierda, pero más puta mierda son los HIJOSLAGRANPUTA que se beneficien de ellas. Lamentablemete, incluso con un componente formativo e intelectual muy superior, los comportamientos de antaño no dejan de sucederse, el personal vuelve a caer en romanticisnos y odios absolutamente estériles para sus propios intereses.


----------



## Arraki (16 Abr 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> No creo que Rusia caiga en el error de utilizar nukes en Ucrania, cuando haya que utilizarlas se hará, pero mucho más al oeste.
> 
> Antes veo una en Gibraltar.



Rusia no necesita tirar nukes en la bolsa de Donbass.


----------



## MiguelLacano (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## risto mejido (16 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Izando la bandera del batallón "Somalia" sobre el Consejo regional de Donetsk (avenida nakhimova 86, distrito de Primorsky). La limpieza completa de la zona costera debe entenderse en un futuro próximo anunciará.
> En el video, en el fondo se puede ver el terricon y las tuberías "azovstali".
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/42756
> ...



ostias el batallon somalia, lo contento que estara givi desde el cielo viendo como lo hacen, junto a motorola













tendrian que ir los dos batallones, el somalia y sparta


----------



## Harman (16 Abr 2022)

Nuestras imágenes de la fábrica Ilyich en Mariupol. El territorio de la planta ha sido completamente liberado, pero aún no se ha limpiado de minas y "sorpresas".

Los nacionalistas y las AFU se han deshecho aquí de armas y equipos por valor de cientos de millones de dólares. Sólo en una habitación de un edificio remoto encontramos un almacén de MANPADS "Igla" valorado en más de un millón de dólares. Nuestros combatientes aún no han llegado a él.

La fábrica está ciertamente deteriorada, pero a nuestros ojos, se puede restaurar mucho. Mariupol seguirá viva.

t.me/boris_rozhin/42801

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (16 Abr 2022)

Imágenes de los ataques de ayer contra una instalación del ejército ucraniano cerca de Mykolaiv.

En particular, inmediatamente después del ataque con misiles, el bloguero local Vitaly Kim se quejó de los ataques a "instalaciones no militares" y de que la oficina de correos bombardeada era sólo una oficina de correos, pero el primer vídeo muestra a militares de las AFU quejándose del almacén y los vehículos destruidos. Qué hacen los militares ucranianos en torno a una instalación "no militar" es una pregunta retórica, al igual que el propósito del almacén y los vehículos destruidos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/42804

_Videos en el enlace_


----------



## MiguelLacano (16 Abr 2022)

Este no va a salir en telahinco y tampoco lo va pregonar el Rejon


----------



## crocodile (16 Abr 2022)

⚡ ¡El primer subcomandante del batallón "Somalia" con el distintivo de llamada "zyat" izó una bandera sobre el edificio principal de la policía en Mariupol y declaró que Mariupol es nuestra!


----------



## Arraki (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (16 Abr 2022)

En el pasillo principal de la planta de Ilyich hay una gran cantidad de equipos ucranianos quemados: vehículos blindados, automóviles.

Un coche cayó en un túnel subterráneo. Como dijo Roman bolshakov, corresponsal de Izvestia, en él, los nacionalistas ucranianos se escondieron de los bombardeos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/42807

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)

Hay odio a la mayoría de los rusos, al 83% en concreto, que son los que apoyan esta carnicería de inocentes y violaciones de mujeres.


A mi los rusos que se oponen a la guerra me caen de puta madre y a todos los perseguidos allí por manifestarse les daba asilo político.


Pero no nos engañemos, son una minoría urbana casi anécdotica en Rusia


----------



## Arraki (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## MiguelLacano (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (16 Abr 2022)

Tres mercenarios georgianos muertos cerca de Rubizhne

t.me/boris_rozhin/42813


----------



## Harman (16 Abr 2022)

Los helicópteros Ka-52 apoyan el avance de las tropas rusas hacia la frontera del territorio ocupado de la DNR. El cañón de artillería no se detiene ni un minuto. Se están produciendo fuertes combates de contrabatería.

t.me/boris_rozhin/42816

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## MiguelLacano (16 Abr 2022)

La verdad, no era consciente de semejante tamaño.


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (16 Abr 2022)

No había duda de que los funcionarios ucranianos se dejarían un resquicio para escapar

La movilización general y la imposibilidad de salir de Ucrania durante la ley marcial es para la "movilidad de las masas". Pero hay una laguna en la draconiana ley de evasión de la movilización para los diputados. Y sólo cuesta 5 mil dólares y se llama certificado de necesidad de tratamiento en el extranjero. La foto muestra el certificado emitido por el diputado no afiliado Yakovenko. Ya está siendo "tratado", como muchos otros que se consideran parte de la "élite ucraniana".

t.me/Soldierline/3520


----------



## MiguelLacano (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## HDR (16 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Corred! Qué alguien le haga llegar esta info a Putin! Que bien le vendría un hestrateja como HDP a Vladimir en su círculo más íntimo!



Dudo mucho que me necesite. Si lo quiere hacer con 200 mil, es para alargar la guerra y joderos a vosotros, evidentemente. Yo preferiría acabar con Ucrania cuanto antes para ir a por Georgia o Finlandia, pero bueno.


----------



## ghawar (16 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Claro que no es para hacer amigos, es para ganar la guerra. No va a ver marcha atrás. Está guerra no qdara en empate.


----------



## Harman (16 Abr 2022)

El alcalde de Lozova (región de Kharkiv) ha instado a los ciudadanos a evacuar urgentemente a las 17:30 horas la estación de tren de Khmelnytskyy - el Ministerio de Defensa ruso había advertido anteriormente que el régimen de Kiev estaba preparando una provocación sangrienta en la estación de tren de esa ciudad.

t.me/Soldierline/3515

_Video del HdP en el enlace_


El alcalde de Lozova es ciertamente una criatura. Pedir a los habitantes de la ciudad que "salgan urgentemente en tren hacia Khmelnitsky a las 17.30 horas" es como reunirse en la estación para el lanzamiento de un misil. Deseo que se frustre la provocación o lo que ha sido planeado por quién. No queda fuerza de la idiotez general, sólo queda esperar la astucia de los ejecutores. 

t.me/Soldierline/3516


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Abr 2022)

Los rusos no dejan también de usar la guerra psicológica…


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Arraki (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## MiguelLacano (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (16 Abr 2022)

*El experto militar Boris Rozhin con un resumen de la operación del 16 de abril de 2022 para desnazificar y desmilitarizar Ucrania específicamente para el canal Voenkor Kotenok Z @voenkorKotenok:*
1.
Mariupol.
Planta Ilyich liberada. Además de los prisioneros, se tomaron trofeos. La planta sufrió graves daños en los combates, pero es posible que se reconstruya. Los combates continúan en la zona de Azovmash. Gran parte del distrito de Primorsky ha sido liberado, pero la resistencia allí aún continúa. El enemigo ha concentrado sus fuerzas restantes en la defensa de Azovstal, manteniendo el territorio de Azovstal mismo, así como las casas adyacentes en el distrito de Levoberezhny, donde ahora se están concentrando las fuerzas para asaltar la planta. "Azovstal está bajo un fuerte bombardeo. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no han podido desbloquear los restos de la agrupación de Mariupol durante mucho tiempo; el Estado Mayor de las AFU abandonó estos planes a mediados de marzo por razones militares.
2.
Zaporizhia.
La línea del frente Kamenskoye-Orekhov-Hulyaipole no ha cambiado. Aquí no hay combates intensos, aunque los bandos utilizan activamente artillería y MLRS. La Federación Rusa está trabajando activamente en el establecimiento de un enlace ferroviario, que facilitará el suministro de la agrupación en esta dirección.
Al este de Gulyaypole hay una lucha lenta por los pueblos individuales. Hasta ahora no se ha hecho ningún progreso serio. Las banderas ucranianas se están retirando activamente en la región y las nuevas autoridades se están estableciendo lo mejor posible.
3.
Mykolaiv.
Hasta ahora, las partes no han llevado a cabo ninguna operación ofensiva activa, principalmente intercambiando golpes (artillería y MLRS). Los intentos de las AFU de avanzar hacia Kherson se saldaron con fuertes pérdidas, y aquí prevalecen las tendencias de posicionamiento. Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas trabajan metódicamente sobre objetivos en la propia Mykolaiv, infligiendo grandes daños al enemigo. También hubo ataques en dirección a Kryvyi Rih y Nikopol para frenar la actividad del enemigo. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentaron avanzar cerca de Novorontsivka, bombardeando tradicionalmente Chernobaivka con MLRS y MLRS. La agrupación de fuerzas de ambos bandos ha crecido aquí en las últimas semanas. No podemos descartar la activación de esta zona en las próximas semanas.
4.
Odessa.
No hay cambios importantes. No se esperan operaciones de desembarco ni "avances" desde Transnistria. Una parte de las fuerzas del Volkssturm de Odessa y una de las brigadas han sido redesplegadas en dirección a Nikolaevsk. El uso de misiles antibuque con el apoyo de la OTAN dificultará las tareas de las BSF en el noroeste del Mar Negro, pero es poco probable que afecte a la intensidad de los lanzamientos de misiles contra objetivos en Ucrania.
5.
LNR.
Las tropas están avanzando en Popasna, controlando parte del centro de la ciudad, y el enemigo se mantiene a la defensiva. El ritmo de avance es generalmente lento. Continúan los intensos combates en la parte sur de Rubizhne y en las afueras de Severodonetsk
6.
Marinka-Ugledar-Novomikhailovka-Velyka Novoselovka.
Hasta ahora se han producido pocos avances en estos asentamientos.
7.
Avdeevka.
No hay ningún cambio en Avdiivka. La posición habitual de lucha en la zona industrial. Al norte de Avdeevka hubo combates cerca de Novobakhmutovka, Novoselka-2, Troitskoye.
8.
Aglomeración de Slavyansk-Kramatorsk.
El enemigo se prepara para una defensa a largo plazo, sometido a ataques sistemáticos de misiles, aire y artillería. Se apuesta por la defensa dura de las ciudades, apoyada por las reservas concentradas cerca de Artemivsk, Soledar y Krasnoarmiisk.
9.
Kharkiv.
No hay cambios importantes. Los combates se producen al norte y al este de la ciudad. Los asentamientos al norte de Kharkiv, así como las afueras del norte de Kharkiv, se están convirtiendo gradualmente en un análogo de Mariupol. El enemigo está acumulando fuerzas cerca de Kharkiv para frustrar posibles operaciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas para rodear la ciudad. También se refuerza la guarnición de Chuguyev.
10.
Izyum.
Continúa la ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas hacia Sloviansk y Barvenkovo. El enemigo lanza aquí sus principales reservas, que poco a poco van siendo trituradas en un feroz combate. Al igual que antes, las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa tienen tres rutas: a Slavyansk, a Barvenkovo y a Pavlograd vía Lozovoye. La esperada gran ofensiva mostrará exactamente dónde van a llegar a la carretera Donetsk-Pavlograd.

En general, podemos hablar de una continuación de la pausa operativa en previsión de una ofensiva a gran escala de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en Donbass.

t.me/boris_rozhin/42820


----------



## Nico (16 Abr 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> ¿Estáis leyendo el hilo? Hasta los follaputin más acérrimos se quejan ya ABIERTAMENTE del despropósito de la ‘operación militar especial’. Es que da putísima risa:
> 
> Conscriptos abrasados en chatarras sacadas del peor desguace del Daguestan.
> 
> ...




Si te tomaras el trabajo de revisar un poco las redes sociales y la prensa RUSA, por ahí te llevas una sorpresa.  

Pero si sólo ves la CNN y la Sexta, te entiendo.


----------



## alfonbass (16 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Dudo mucho que me necesite. Si lo quiere hacer con 200 mil, es para alargar la guerra y joderos a vosotros, evidentemente. Yo preferiría acabar con Ucrania cuanto antes para ir a por Georgia o Finlandia, pero bueno.



Acabar con Georgia o Finlandia, dice....


----------



## Harman (16 Abr 2022)

"Sí, tal vez Ilovaysk". (c) Zelensky

De hecho, Ilovaysk ya ha ocurrido.
En Ilovaysk, según datos ucranianos, las pérdidas fueron de hasta 1.000 muertos + heridos + prisioneros de guerra. Y esta fue considerada la mayor derrota de las AFU desde 2014.
En Mariupol, según datos ucranianos, hasta 14.500 personas fueron cercadas.
Todos los demás murieron, fueron heridos, capturados, desaparecieron, desertaron o se infiltraron en pequeños grupos en la provincia de Zaporizhzhya.
La magnitud de la derrota de la agrupación de Mariupol de las AFU es ya varias veces mayor que la derrota de Ilovaysk.
Pero nadie lo reconocerá oficialmente, ya que significaría que, incluso bajo Poroshenko, las AFU no han sufrido una derrota tan grande como bajo Zelensky.

t.me/boris_rozhin/42819


----------



## MiguelLacano (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Nico (16 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> A todo lo anterior, la inflación en energía y alimentos en todo el planeta.
> 
> Yo creo que el problema sólo acaba de iniciarse, lo de Ucrania es sólo un síntoma, la fiebre de una infección... la infección se agravará, se llama falta de recursos y su encarecimiento.
> Se está luchando por el acceso a los recursos.




Buena reflexión -que a muchos se les pierde de vista-. Y te sumo más... espérate que empiece *una CRISIS ALIMENTARIA en Africa* (por la falta de cosecha ucraniana y las sanciones a Rusia) y eso se convierta, o bien *en millones de refugiados adicionales EN EUROPA*, o *en la desestabilización de la región petrolera*... y ahí te quiero ver.

Muchos piensan que "_cada día que pasa_" perjudica a Rusia y no se dan cuenta del elefante que viene al galope directamente hacia ellos.


----------



## MiguelLacano (16 Abr 2022)

Democracia pura.


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (16 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Tanto putinistas como otánicos creo que pueden estar de acuerdo que Ucrania es una nación mal parida en el sentido que sus fronteras son inventadas, pero claro, es que toda Europa Oriental está mal parida con fronteras inventadas. Hace un par de días postee que la ciudad de Brest en Bielorrusia ha cambiado de manos en 23 ocasiones en los últimos 1.000 años. Si en el fondo a Europa occidental lo más inteligente con el Este de Europa sería levantar un muro de hielo como en Juego de Tronos e ignorar lo que ocurre al otro lado del muro.



Ucrania no es una nacion , como mucho era una subdivision de la URSS de la que aparecio un estado bastardo

lo mas parecido es la republiqueta, como logre separarse tendremos una guerra para descatalufizar a los catalufos



MiguelLacano dijo:


> Democracia pura.



al menos tiene suerte de estar vivo (aun)


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (16 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Orale con el experto de teclado del "Dolce & Bandarra"...!!* ahora resulta que este _"tipo"_ sabe que es lo que les interesa a los rusos...!!



Parece que lo que decía el "experto en teclados" tenia al final su logica y no se equivocó.

No entiendo en un lugar donde supuestamente venimos a informarnos, debatir y a comentar la jugada puede haber tanto maleducado suelto.

Supongo que para poder debatir sin ir contra el que escribe se ha de tener cierta inteligencia...

Sólo quería señalartelo pqque tu contestacion no tenia ninguna logica. A ver si eres capaz decomentar sin insultar... El hilo saldría ganando si algunos cambiarais la actitud...


----------



## Nico (16 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Oye creéis que el incendio del flamante submarino estático estratégico Mosca ya se habrá apagado? O es posible que aún queden croquetas ardiendo?




Sigue mirándote el dedo y piérdete la Luna a la que apunta.

Te sugiero leer con detenimiento los post de este hilo, porque son bastante predictivos de lo que puede pasar en el mundo si esto continúa por mucho tiempo... ¿y dije "el mundo"?... pues, primero Europa y EE.UU. que son los que más dependían de los "papelitos" con los que se abastecían de energía.


----------



## Simo Hayha (16 Abr 2022)

El mundo ruso es absolutamente lúgubre; cadáveres roídos por los perros, muerte y destrucción, crímenes de guerra... eso es todo lo que tienen que aportar a la humanidad.


----------



## Arraki (16 Abr 2022)

Otro mercenario fue capturado en Mariupol.

Sean Peter, mercenario inglés, sirvió en la 36ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, ahora está en cautiverio. Este es el segundo inglés capturado en Mariupol.

Ahora dice que la guerra no es necesaria y quiere volver a casa.
Y le aconseja al actor Sean Penn que no venga a pelear con los rusos, es muy peligroso


----------



## MiguelLacano (16 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ucrania no es una nacion , como mucho era una subdivision de la URSS de la que aparecio un estado bastardo
> 
> lo mas parecido es la republiqueta, como logre separarse tendremos una guerra para descatalufizar a los catalufos
> 
> ...



Fíjese a ver si le suena esto (del año 2018):

Ahora, una nueva ley exigirá a los candidatos a cargos estatales, a los maestros y al personal médico que tengan un buen dominio del idioma ucraniano y regula el uso del idioma del Estado en los organismos estatales y en las esferas públicas de la vida. Es otra vuelta de tuerca para después imponer una cuota mínima del 75% para programas en idioma ucraniano en televisión. Como destaca *Tetyana Ogarkova*, del Ukraine Crisis Media Center, esa legislación no ha sido muy eficaz "y la proporción real de contenido en idioma ucraniano en la televisión es solo del 39%". El resto es principalmente en ruso. "Es el ucraniano el que necesita protección, el ruso como lengua de la antigua metrópoli y de los negocios no requiere un estatus legal", añade Ogarkova,









Ucrania empieza a prohibir el ruso


Los políticos ucranianos no tienen problema en quedarse medio sordos con tal de que su vecino ruso se quede medio mudo. La principal capital del oeste de Ucrania ha aprobado una mo




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Don Pascual (16 Abr 2022)

Periodista holandesa se asombra al ver cómo en territorios "ocupados" por ejército ruso en Ucrania, la vida es mucho mejor que bajo control ucro y se emociona al contarlo.





Está toda la maldita red llena de testimonios de como asesinan por sistema las fuerzas Ucras a sus propios civiles, es demencial. Un Régimen de terror al nivel del Daesh.

Este hilo son 100, y es solo una pequeña muestra.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (16 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas, ni con quien. Evidentemente para cualquiera que siga estos hilos hace 8 años, algo que no es tu caso, sabe que el video es puramente ilustrativo.
> 
> Han arrasado en la guerra urbana contra las mejores tropas de ucrania , con armamento e instrucción occidental. Sin bombardeos masivos, y sin destruir ni el puerto ni la inmensa mayoria de la ciudad. Incluso han capturado una de las acerias con daños menores. Tu



Grozni y más recientemente Alepo han sido 2 escuelas impagables para el ejército ruso.


----------



## Arraki (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## MiguelLacano (16 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> El mundo ruso es absolutamente lúgubre; cadáveres roídos por los perros, muerte y destrucción, crímenes de guerra... eso es todo lo que tienen que aportar a la humanidad.



Todo tiene un límite en la vida. Le paso a ignorados. Es el tercero desde el 2015 que estoy en este foro. Siéntase un privilegiado.


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Abr 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Periodista holandesa se asombra al ver cómo en territorios "ocupados" por ejército ruso en Ucrania, la vida está mucho más mejor que bajo control ucro y se emociona al contarlo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Daesh y los nazis ucranianos están formados por los mismos. Siguen el mismo manual de instrucciones, no lo cambian mucho de un teatro de operaciones a otro…solo los uniformes o disfraces…


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Abr 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Grozni y más recientemente Alepo han sido 2 escuelas impagables para el ejército ruso.



Sobre todo Alepo que duró años el combate…


----------



## Simo Hayha (16 Abr 2022)

Ahora los ucranios tienen que limpiar toda la basura y excrementos que han dejado los cochino rusos a su paso tras su fallida invasión.


----------



## amcxxl (16 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Rusia no necesita tirar nukes en la bolsa de Donbass.



pero si en Lvov, Rivne, Ivano-Frankovsk, etc

mas que nada para asegurarse que la desnazificacion es completa y duradera


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)

¡Reportando desde Chernihiv hoy, donde el equipo 
@WCKitchen
está distribuyendo 1,000 comidas calientes y kits de comida para cocinar! Hay menos destrucción, por lo que las familias siguen viviendo aquí... pero los mercados no están llenos y la vida normal tardará un tiempo en volver, ¡así que estaremos aquí! #ChefsForUkraine .


----------



## Julc (16 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Fíjese a ver si le suena esto (del año 2018):
> 
> Ahora, una nueva ley exigirá a los candidatos a cargos estatales, a los maestros y al personal médico que tengan un buen dominio del idioma ucraniano y regula el uso del idioma del Estado en los organismos estatales y en las esferas públicas de la vida. Es otra vuelta de tuerca para después imponer una cuota mínima del 75% para programas en idioma ucraniano en televisión. Como destaca *Tetyana Ogarkova*, del Ukraine Crisis Media Center, esa legislación no ha sido muy eficaz "y la proporción real de contenido en idioma ucraniano en la televisión es solo del 39%". El resto es principalmente en ruso. "Es el ucraniano el que necesita protección, el ruso como lengua de la antigua metrópoli y de los negocios no requiere un estatus legal", añade Ogarkova,
> 
> ...



¿Dónde hemos visto eso antes?

Y aún te dicen que no son los catalufos de la estepa.


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Abr 2022)

Asesor de Zopenski alaba al ISIS


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)

El Kremlin está tratando de vender la mentira de que el ejército polaco se está preparando para anexar el oeste de Ucrania.

Esta vez no lograrán sembrar la discordia entre Polonia y Ucrania.

Si entra el ejército polaco, no será para anexar nada, solo para ayudar a Ucrania a luchar contra el ejército ruso.


----------



## Oso Polar (16 Abr 2022)

El primer paso para la desintegración de Ucrania.

Mucho derrotista por aquí habrá que enviar al comisario político de turno, ese Strekov siempre sirve para que las víboras saquen la cabeza y se puedan decapitar.

*In the Kherson region, a referendum on the creation of the "Kherson People's Republic" is being prepared - Commissioner for Human Rights of the Verkhovna Rada of Ukraine Lyudmila Denisova:

"According to the information of witnesses, ballots for the referendum are already being printed in the printing house of the city of Novaya Kakhovka," she said.

According to her, the referendum will be held in early May.

t.me/intelslava/25484*


----------



## Oso Polar (16 Abr 2022)

"Los juicios del Donbass" quedaran grabados en la historia.

*Otro mercenario fue capturado en Mariupol.

Sean Peter, mercenario inglés, sirvió en la 36ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, ahora está en cautiverio. Este es el segundo inglés capturado en Mariupol.

Ahora dice que la guerra no es necesaria y quiere volver a casa.*

t.me/intelslava/25486


----------



## Sinjar (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (16 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Qué significan las curiosas letras "Z" o "V" pintadas en los tanques rusos
> 
> 
> Están en las carrocerías de los vehículos militares que invaden Ucrania y resultaron un misterio para los observadores. La explicación
> ...



ЗВО, en ruso no existe no la grafia Z ni la V


----------



## Julc (16 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El Kremlin está tratando de vender la mentira de que el ejército polaco se está preparando para anexar el oeste de Ucrania.
> 
> Esta vez no lograrán sembrar la discordia entre Polonia y Ucrania.
> 
> Si entra el ejército polaco, no será para anexar nada, solo para ayudar a Ucrania a luchar contra el ejército ruso.



.
Que Polonia quería un trozo de pastel ucraniano se dijo aquí hace semanas.
If the Polish Army enters.... vamos, que van a entrar sí o sí con la excusa de defender sus fronteras...y ya no se irán.


----------



## Harman (16 Abr 2022)

Hace un par de horas, otro combatiente de las AFU, de la 25ª Brigada Aeromóvil, fue hecho prisionero. Se escondió en un sótano durante 15 días, luego salió por su cuenta y se rindió.

t.me/boris_rozhin/42822

_Video del valiente en el enlace_


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## dabuti (16 Abr 2022)

Marioupol cae antes del lunes y por eso las putas OTÁNicas del foro están tan pesadas y molestas.

¡A JODERSE!


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> ЗВО, en ruso no existe no la grafia Z ni la V



Ya, no son letras cirílicas son símbolos que usan con mensaje subliminal para otros…que no son de su cultura.


----------



## Harman (16 Abr 2022)

Desde que comenzó el conflicto ruso-ucraniano, sólo 12 refugiados ucranianos se han reasentado en Estados Unidos, lo que contrasta con la promesa del Pentágono de aceptar hasta 100.000 desplazados de Kiev.

Así que 12 de cada 100.000 es nada menos que una gota de agua.

t.me/boris_rozhin/42823


----------



## MiguelLacano (16 Abr 2022)

El frente lingüístico, tan aparentemente inocuo y cultural. Así opinan los ucronazis. Esta canción me la conozco y es conocida.

"Durante siglos, las opresiones de la lengua fueron una de las principales herramientas en la lucha de Rusia contra Ucrania. Desarrollando una narrativa patrón sobre las ´naciones hermanas´, los políticos rusos modernos continúan haciendo declaraciones absurdas, diciendo que el idioma ucraniano es artificial y forzado. Pero al agresor no le salieron las cuentas, porque, como dijo Sergiy Zhadán, la historia no solo se está reescribiendo, sino que se reescribe en ucraniano.
Durante la guerra a gran escala, que inició Rusia contra Ucrania, el idioma ucraniano no solo es el símbolo de identidad nacional y postura civil, sino también es un instrumento de lucha contra el enemigo".









¿Por qué Rusia teme tanto a la lengua ucraniana? • Ukraїner







 ukrainer.net


----------



## amcxxl (16 Abr 2022)

#Ucrania: Nuevas imágenes de la "fábrica Illich" ahora controlada por RU en #Mariupol: al menos 5 camiones de carga ucranianos, un camión de comando, 6 vehículos de movilidad de infantería HMMWV y un APC Kozak-2 fueron destruidos y dañados, como se ve. 


Campamento de la OTAN en Polonia, cerca de la frontera con Ucrania. El número del contingente es de unas 3 mil personas. Victor, vicktop55 #vicktop55






MiguelLacano dijo:


> El frente lingüístico, tan aparentemente inocuo y cultural. Así opinan los ucronazis. Esta canción me la conozco y es conocida.
> 
> "Durante siglos, las opresiones de la lengua fueron una de las principales herramientas en la lucha de Rusia contra Ucrania. Desarrollando una narrativa patrón sobre las ´naciones hermanas´, los políticos rusos modernos continúan haciendo declaraciones absurdas, diciendo que el idioma ucraniano es artificial y forzado. Pero al agresor no le salieron las cuentas, porque, como dijo Sergiy Zhadán, la historia no solo se está reescribiendo, sino que se reescribe en ucraniano.
> Durante la guerra a gran escala, que inició Rusia contra Ucrania, el idioma ucraniano no solo es el símbolo de identidad nacional y postura civil, sino también es un instrumento de lucha contra el enemigo".
> ...



absolutamente falso como todo el ucranianismo

el mova mal llamado "ucraniano" era el dialecto rural de la parte occidental, la controlada por los austrohungaros/polacos
durante una epoca fue adoptado por ciertos "intelectuales" para diferenciarse de los campesinos pequeñorusos y solo fue introducido masivamente por los bolcheviques para equiparar la Republica Sovietica de Ucrania a las demas con un "idioma autoctono"


----------



## Harman (16 Abr 2022)

Kiev no negociará con Moscú si mueren militares ucranianos en Mariupol - Zelenskyy

Qué pena. ¿Qué hacemos ahora, eh?

t.me/sashakots/31317


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)

Fotos de IRPIN.


----------



## Harman (16 Abr 2022)

Ucrania está dispuesta a intercambiar al detenido Medvedchuk, pero no hay respuesta de Rusia - Zelenskyy

Esperamos que no -

t.me/mig41/16520


----------



## crocodile (16 Abr 2022)

— Según los canales ucranianos, el día de hoy, 16 de abril de 2022, la Defensora del Pueblo de Ucrania, la Sra. Lyudmila Denisova, dijo que la Administración Provisional Cívica-Militar Rusa de la región de Kherson está planeando un referéndum en la región a principios de días de mayo de 2022.

“Según testigos presenciales, la imprenta de Novaya Kakhovka imprime “papeletas” para el “referéndum”.
Obviamente, todos los protocolos sobre los resultados de la “votación” se prepararán con anticipación y se llevarán al centro regional”, dijo Denisova.

También enfatizó que está previsto que el “referéndum” se celebre del 1 al 10 de mayo de 2022. Durante este período, las fuerzas rusas tienen la intención de cerrar Kherson para la entrada y salida y cortar todas las comunicaciones con el resto de Ucrania, probablemente a través de Sistemas de guerra electrónica

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## Harman (16 Abr 2022)

UCRANIA INSATISFECHA CON EUROPA - "ESTÁN ENVIANDO LO QUE NO DEBEN".

Mykhaylo Podolyak, asesor del jefe de la oficina presidencial ucraniana, ha tuiteado su decepción por la forma en que Europa proporciona armas a Ucrania. Según él, Europa, en primer lugar, no está dando las armas que pide Ucrania y, en segundo lugar, está tardando demasiado. "Este juego puede durar mucho tiempo, pero desde luego no beneficiará a la democracia. Ucrania necesita armas. No en un mes. Ahora", escribe Podolyak.

t.me/mig41/16515


----------



## MiguelLacano (16 Abr 2022)

Un poco de historia. (Es Ucrania, no Cataluña)


----------



## capitán almeida (16 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Otro mercenario fue capturado en Mariupol.
> 
> Sean Peter, mercenario inglés, sirvió en la 36ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, ahora está en cautiverio. Este es el segundo inglés capturado en Mariupol.
> 
> ...



Sólo espero que ese video se haya grabado y a contiuación ese hijo de puta sajón haya sido degollado


----------



## Knight who says ni (16 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Y le aconseja al actor Sean Penn que no venga a pelear con los rusos, es muy peligroso



Eso no se lo discuto, visto lo visto participar en esta guerra en cualquiera de los dos bandos implica unas probabilidades muy altas, extraordinariamente altas, de acabar muerto o jodido de por vida.


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)

Inteligencia de Ucrania: FSB detiene al representante de Rusia en Donbas por revelar armas químicas.

La detención de Eduard Basurin, un representante del Kremlin en las partes ocupadas de Donbas, probablemente esté relacionada con su declaración que revela los planes de Rusia para usar armas químicas en Mariupol.


----------



## Harman (16 Abr 2022)

El comandante en jefe de la Armada, almirante Nikolay Yevmenov, y el mando de la Flota del Mar Negro han mantenido una reunión con la tripulación del crucero de misiles Moskva en Sebastopol, según ha informado el Ministerio de Defensa ruso. Durante la reunión, Yevmenov informó a la tripulación del crucero de que los oficiales, guardiamarinas y marineros seguirían sirviendo en la Armada.

t.me/boris_rozhin/42824


----------



## BikeroII (16 Abr 2022)

Los perfidos marroquíes haciendo negocios con Israel. Supongo que no andarán lejos contratistas españoles por orden y gracia de la OTAN. Marruecos busca atraer empresarios israelíes para fomentar la industria de la alta tecnología


----------



## MiguelLacano (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (16 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hay odio a la mayoría de los rusos, al 83% en concreto, que son los que apoyan esta carnicería de inocentes y violaciones de mujeres.
> 
> 
> A mi los rusos que se oponen a la guerra me caen de puta madre y a todos los perseguidos allí por manifestarse les daba asilo político.
> ...



ah mira ya faltas decir que vives en rusia y tal, como el tontorron del disadaptado discolo



Simo Hayha dijo:


> Ahora los ucranios tienen que limpiar toda la basura y excrementos que han dejado los cochino rusos a su paso tras su fallida invasión.



Al que tienen que limpiar de mierdas nazis es a ti y a los tuyos cabronazo.
comete esta, serbia no olvida a la puta otan al que tu apoyas


----------



## MiguelLacano (16 Abr 2022)

Guardarlo, antes de que lo prohiban nuestros democráticos líderes.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (16 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> UCRANIA INSATISFECHA CON EUROPA - "ESTÁN ENVIANDO LO QUE NO DEBEN".
> 
> Mykhaylo Podolyak, asesor del jefe de la oficina presidencial ucraniana, ha tuiteado su decepción por la forma en que Europa proporciona armas a Ucrania. Según él, Europa, en primer lugar, no está dando las armas que pide Ucrania y, en segundo lugar, está tardando demasiado. "Este juego puede durar mucho tiempo, pero desde luego no beneficiará a la democracia. Ucrania necesita armas. No en un mes. Ahora", escribe Podolyak.
> 
> t.me/mig41/16515




*Se les ve claro y transparente.*


Se fijan? Siempre hablan de Europa. Europa no pone lo suficiente. Compra gas y petróleo. No asume el coste, los refugiados, las armas, los muertos..
Por qué no se habla de los EEUU? Porque son los ingleses y Americanos quienes mandan y se habla de Europa que no tiene ni voz ni voto?

A que juegan los políticos Europeos?

*
Quien quiera ver que vea.*


----------



## unaie (16 Abr 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> USA es enemigo de toda Europa, no solo de Rusia.



Esto no es una guerra de territorios.

USA es un conglomerado de intereses. Esta dividida entre razas inferiores y supremacistas blancos, dirigidos por unas elites mayormente globalistas y de origenes judios. A traves de su poder financiero controlan sus medios de comunicacion, la educacion en las universidades, y defienden la criminalizacion y sentimiento de culpa de los supremacistas blancos. Las grandes corporaciones e industria armamentistica estan tambien bajo control del globalismo judio, y esta ultima es el brazo armado mundial de su sector financiero y bancario internacional. El mayor enemigo de estas elites es interno, la extrema derecha supremacista de USA.

EUROPA quedo en manos de esta elite globalista USA tras la II GM, salvo los territorios europeos que se quedo la URSS, y llevan a aplicando desde entonces un plan masivo de desnazifiacion, con mucha mas intensidad que en los propios USA. Hasta el punto que han dejado a Europa sin defensas, ya que se ha combatido ideologicamente todo nacionalismo como base del nazismo, desquiciando a la poblacion europea y autoconvenciendola de que no hay ningun problema en ser desplazada demograficamente por inmigracion de otras partes del mundo ya que todo es igual y equivalente. La misma UE es una creacion de ellos, y acogieron a España con satisfaccion, por su pasado de imperio globalista y referencia mundial del mestizaje intercontinental, ademas de ser una puerta de entrada a la UE de toda latinoamerica. El papel de Francia y su capacidad de importar musulmanes completaba la obra. Anular el supremacismo blanco de Europa, especialmetne de Alemania.

URSS, todos los territorios de Europa que quedaron bajo su influencia se libraron del programa de desnazificacion. O para ser mas exactos, se libraron del modelo de desnazificacion occidental, basado en anular el nacionalismo y el racismo, y experimentaron por contra el modelo de desnazificacion ruso, basado en el comunismo y el nacionalismo ruso. Por eso una vez caida la URSS estos paises, como Polonia, Hungria, Chequia, Republicas balticas, Ucrania,... si bien prevenidas contra el imperialismo ruso han seguido siendo fuertemente nacionalistas, y como es natural no ven razonable que aquello se les llene de moros y negros o les metan transexuales en las escuelas a educar a los niños, con los problemas obvios que eso supone y son sociedades que aun tienen defensas sociologicas y nacionales. Por eso son acosadas y sancionadas por la UE. Y Rusia es la madre de todas ellas. Cayo el comunismo, que era enemigo de estas elites globalistas USA, pero sigue siendo nacionalista y no quiere ser asimilada por la elite financiera y bancaria internacional USA. No es una Open Society. Putin quiere aumentar poblacion para ser una nacion mas fuerte y aprovechar sus enormes recursos y espacio infrautilizado, pero quiere que sea mayormente rusa, ya que si no seria el exito de esos inmigrantes de otras partes del mundo, no de Rusia, segun su propias palabras. No quiere el modelo UE de reemplazo por inmigracion, feminismo patologico y desnacionalizacion.

Esto no es una guerra USA contra EUROPA o contra RUSIA, sino la zarpa de las elites globalistas USA intentando "desnazificar" a Rusia a la vez que ven numerosas oportunidades de negocio, y si para eso tienen que aprovecharse o incluso provocar una guerra de ambito regional ruso, no tienen problemas, aun cuando el nacionalismo ucraniano antiruso tenga algunas tendencias nazis. Estan atancando y "desnazificando" a Rusia mientras esta les "desnazifica" Ucrania, y de paso impiden que se les "nazifique" Europa cortando sus vinculos con Rusia y alejandose de su brazo armado de la OTAN.


----------



## amcxxl (16 Abr 2022)

En el área de Kiev, "Calibre" voló al territorio de la unidad militar de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania. 


LPR. “Ahora se ha formado otra brigada de ataque de combate, que se dirige a asaltar los límites del norte de la ciudad de Popasnaya. La infantería ha pedido apoyo” Columnas de equipo militar avanzan hacia la parte norte de Popasnaya. 


En la oficina de la misión de la OSCE en Lugansk, durante los registros, encontraron un mapa con las posiciones designadas de la Milicia Popular de la LPR. 


planta Metalúrgica que lleva el nombre de Ilich


----------



## Oso Polar (16 Abr 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Los perdidos marroquíes haciendo negocios con Israel. Supongo que no andarán lejos contratistas españoles por orden y gracia de la OTAN. Marruecos busca atraer empresarios israelíes para fomentar la industria de la alta tecnología



España ya ha perdido sus enclaves en África y dentro de algunos años perderá hasta las Canarias.


----------



## Tierra Azul (16 Abr 2022)

para los que vengan detras resumen de lo que paso desde el 2014 hasta hoy...


Un poco tarde el monje este...








Putin decreta criminalizar equiparación a la URSS con el nazismo | HISPANTV


Con la firma de Putin entra en vigor una ley rusa que criminaliza equiparar a la Unión de las Repúblicas Socialistas Soviéticas (URSS) con el nazismo.




www.hispantv.com


----------



## pgas (16 Abr 2022)

#UKRAINE/#RUSSIA-Pérdidas de las fuerzas de #Ucrania en la campaña dirigida por la #RF, hasta el 16 de abril de 2022, según #Rybar, con acceso a informes militares internos de #UA:
Tanques-485
IFVs-1.526
Personal: 22.686 KIA, 15.182 WIA


----------



## MiguelLacano (16 Abr 2022)

Lo dicho, guarden estas cosas, que Sanchez y Biden dicen que es propaganda rusa y hay que prohibirlo.


----------



## Julc (16 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> España ya ha perdido sus enclaves en África y dentro de algunos años perderá hasta las Canarias.



Ya verás cuando los follabiden ibéricos tengan que convencer a la borregada internacional twittera, que Ceuta y Melilla no es territorio robado a Marruecos.


----------



## amcxxl (16 Abr 2022)

La comisionada de la Verkhovna Rada para los Derechos Humanos, Lyudmila Denisova, anunció que está previsto celebrar un referéndum en la región de Kherson a principios de mayo para crear la República Popular de Kherson. 


Una columna de vehículos blindados fue vista hoy en Letonia dirigiéndose hacia la frontera con Rusia. 


El "Sector Derecho" informó la muerte del comandante del 2. ° batallón del Cuerpo de Voluntarios de Ucrania "Martillo" 


En la región de Kharkov, cerca de Izyum, fueron liquidados dos mercenarios georgianos. David Menabdishvili y Nikoloz Shanava eran voluntarios en el batallón Carpathian Sich. Uno de los militantes, Menabdishvili, participó en la guerra contra Osetia del Sur en agosto de 2008.


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (16 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Orcos



ignore cabronazo


----------



## Honkler (16 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> UCRANIA INSATISFECHA CON EUROPA - "ESTÁN ENVIANDO LO QUE NO DEBEN".
> 
> Mykhaylo Podolyak, asesor del jefe de la oficina presidencial ucraniana, ha tuiteado su decepción por la forma en que Europa proporciona armas a Ucrania. Según él, Europa, en primer lugar, no está dando las armas que pide Ucrania y, en segundo lugar, está tardando demasiado. "Este juego puede durar mucho tiempo, pero desde luego no beneficiará a la democracia. Ucrania necesita armas. No en un mes. Ahora", escribe Podolyak.
> 
> t.me/mig41/16515



Pelín exigentes, no? Los veo muy subiditos a los ukronazis…


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> ah mira ya faltas decir que vives en rusia y tal, como el tontorron del disadaptado discolo
> 
> 
> Al que tienen que limpiar de mierdas nazis es a ti y a los tuyos cabronazo.



Tú si que eres basura loca putiniana,a ti no te parieron, te cagaron....basura inmunda


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (16 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Pelín exigentes, no? Los veo muy subiditos a los ukronazis…




Normal, trabajan para la CIA. Su misión es hacer pelear la península de Europa con Rusia, para que lo mafiosos _oligarcas_ del fraking de EEUU puedan vender su gas de Fraking que no es rentable compitiendo con los rusos, un 50% más caro que el de Gazprom.

A ver hasta donde dura la paciencia de Europa.


----------



## Tierra Azul (16 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Tú si que eres basura loca putiniana,a ti no te parieron, te cagaron....basura inmunda



gneeeee 
Espero que no hayas puesto mentiras como estas Caramandril


----------



## kraker (16 Abr 2022)

Julc dijo:


> .
> Que Polonia quería un trozo de pastel ucraniano se dijo aquí hace semanas.
> If the Polish Army enters.... vamos, que van a entrar sí o sí con la excusa de defender sus fronteras...y ya no se irán.



Conforme entren un bombazo ruso y salen cagando patas de alli


----------



## Mundocruel (16 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Guardarlo, antes de que lo prohiban nuestros democráticos líderes.



Raro que no lo haya prohibido Putin teniendo en cuenta lo maricón que era Chaikovski


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## BikeroII (16 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> España ya ha perdido sus enclaves en África y dentro de algunos años perderá hasta las Canarias.



Esta claro que es cuestión de tiempo que Ceuta y Melilla pasen q manos de Marruecos. Atentos a lo que dice Manar Slemi Presidente del centro de seguridad y análisis político marroquí


----------



## kraker (16 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> UCRANIA INSATISFECHA CON EUROPA - "ESTÁN ENVIANDO LO QUE NO DEBEN".
> 
> Mykhaylo Podolyak, asesor del jefe de la oficina presidencial ucraniana, ha tuiteado su decepción por la forma en que Europa proporciona armas a Ucrania. Según él, Europa, en primer lugar, no está dando las armas que pide Ucrania y, en segundo lugar, está tardando demasiado. "Este juego puede durar mucho tiempo, pero desde luego no beneficiará a la democracia. Ucrania necesita armas. No en un mes. Ahora", escribe Podolyak.
> 
> t.me/mig41/16515



Se han dado cuenta de que les han dejado solos


----------



## Tierra Azul (16 Abr 2022)

recordando una de las muchas masacres acontecidas desde el 2014....traduccion paco del frances:
"No perdono ninguna masacre. La guerra es una carnicería. Un desastre.
Los disparos de los helicópteros contra los civiles son de 2014. Gal Gomart, antiguo jefe del ejército francés, lo califica de crimen de guerra: un gobierno que dispara contra su población es un crimen de guerra."



Y esto es mas reciente


Nazis hijos de la gran puta


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)

*La Federación Rusa no podrá usar armas nucleares inesperadamente en Ucrania, porque la inteligencia correspondiente se está llevando a cabo en muchos niveles,* - el experto militar Oleg Zhdanov.

“Hoy es casi imposible ocultarlo. Creo que tan pronto como se reciba cualquier orden con respecto a las armas nucleares del búnker, todo el mundo ya lo sabrá ”, enfatizó Zhdanov.

UN.


----------



## Sinjar (16 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> gneeeee
> Espero que no hayas puesto mentiras como estas Caramandril



La cosa es echar mierda, aunque sea mintiendo descaradamente. Se llama propaganda. Es el 4º poder.


----------



## Tierra Azul (16 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La Federación Rusa no podrá usar armas nucleares inesperadamente en Ucrania, porque la inteligencia correspondiente se está llevando a cabo en muchos niveles,* - el experto militar Oleg Zhdanov.
> 
> “Hoy es casi imposible ocultarlo. Creo que tan pronto como se reciba cualquier orden con respecto a las armas nucleares del búnker, todo el mundo ya lo sabrá ”, enfatizó Zhdanov.
> 
> UN.



A ti esta gente te importa una mierda, como para tu hablar de nucelares...tu preparate si te tiran topoles, por culpa de tu gentuza hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## kenny220 (16 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Lo del Pacto molotov -ribbentrop entonces que desaparezca no?


----------



## MiguelLacano (16 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> España ya ha perdido sus enclaves en África y dentro de algunos años perderá hasta las Canarias.



No se preocupe, nos quedan los territorios de la Micronesia...


----------



## amcxxl (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Cga (16 Abr 2022)

Unos cuantas ideas:
1. Quien dice que quiere defender la "civilización occidental" está dominado por una élite de tarados. 
2. Esos tarados perteneces a familias que financiaron a los bolcheviques, a Hitler y todos los líos posibles.
3. Yo creo que hay bastante más de lo que yo entiendo por cultura occidental por las calles de San Petersburgo que en cualquier urbe norteamericana, que están tan derroidos que no se sabe lo que son....
4. Desde la ww2 los eeuu han provocado conflictos con más víctimas que las de Stalin y Hitler juntos. Eso sí, era para llevar la democracia, solo que no la llevaron a ningún lado y solo dejaron el caos y la desolación. El que se crea su propaganda es un débil mental.
5. La estrategia más conveniente para este lado del mundo era un buen acuerdo y unión del occidente de Europa con Rusia, por todos los motivos, cosa que quiere evitar a toda costa Eeuu.
6. Si el objetivo número uno de los usanos es mantener debilitados a los europeos, hace falta ser gilipollas para apoyarlos, siendo europeo.


----------



## NPI (16 Abr 2022)

Cambian a uno por el otro. Sois un chiste los del pájaro azul. 07:46 am


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)

Los combatientes de la resistencia ucraniana ajustaron el fuego de artillería contra los invasores fascistas rusos cerca de Tokmak en la región de Zaporizhia. Los partisanos ayudaron a destruir 10 vagones de municiones y a los soldados enemigos descargándolos.

Fuente: Movimiento de Resistencia Nacional «Повернись живим»


----------



## mazuste (16 Abr 2022)

*El 18 de noviembre de 2020, la 3ª Comisión de la Asamblea General de la ONU adoptó una resolución*
_* sobre "La lucha contra la glorificación del nazismo, el neonazismo y otras prácticas que contribuyen
a alimentar las formas contemporáneas de racismo, discriminación racial, xenofobia y formas conexas
de intolerancia" (UN A/C.3/75/L.49). 

Todos los miembros de la ONU votaron "a favor", sólo EEUU y Ucrania votaron "en contra".*_
*Todos los miembros de la OTAN y la Unión Europea se abstuvieron.*

¿Se entiende o no se entiende de qué va esta historia?


----------



## Tierra Azul (16 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *El 18 de noviembre de 2020, la 3ª Comisión de la Asamblea General de la ONU adoptó una resolución*
> _* sobre "La lucha contra la glorificación del nazismo, el neonazismo y otras prácticas que contribuyen
> a alimentar las formas contemporáneas de racismo, discriminación racial, xenofobia y formas conexas
> de intolerancia" (UN A/C.3/75/L.49).
> ...



como si se abstuviesen, la onu no sirve para nada, solo cuando a esta gentuza (eeuu y los que votan en contra o se abstienen) le interesa usa la onu a su conveniencia, el derecho internacional se la suda.


----------



## raptors (16 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Ejemplo de nick absolutamente tóxico, que no aporta información ni opinión, no debate, únicamente se dedica a expresar sus estados de ánimo enmierdando los post con insultos y descalificaciones. Nene, para expresar estados de ánimo ya está el "Zanx", deje de ensuciar el foro, que nos da igual si al leer un post se empalma o se encoleriza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*jaja y lo dice "Teuro" un psudoAnalista...* cuyo único fin es desvirtuar los hechos con su aparente normalidad... pero desde lejos se nota su tufo a mierd@ proUsa.... ahhh y tiene varios nick para ello, _"profesor bacterio"_ es uno de ellos..

pd: _una disculpa al respetable..._


----------



## Julc (16 Abr 2022)

kraker dijo:


> Conforme entren un bombazo ruso y salen cagando patas de alli



Si es que no han pactado de antemano un reparto.
En la guerra solo hay intereses.
Lo de crear historias de luchas entre buenos y malos, se deja a los escritores.


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)

Zelenskyy: ‘E5’ 

Putin: ‘Miss. But ship spontaneously caught fire and sank.’


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Abr 2022)

Aftermath of a Russian strike

88.4K views09:39​


----------



## mazuste (16 Abr 2022)

*El uso de bombas aéreas FAB-500 y FAB-3000 permitió destruir grandes galerías y pasillos subterráneos de Azovstal,*
_* que eran utilizados por los militantes.

También se informa de que la aviación rusa destruyó varios pasillos de comunicación subterráneos y grandes galerías, 
que se utilizaban para trasladar a grupos de "azovitas" * de una parte de la gran empresa (su perímetro es de más de 
15 km) a otra. Hasta ahora, no hay datos sobre cuántos militantes pueden estar bajo estos escombros después de los 
ataques aéreos.

Mientras tanto, confirman que la aviación rusa lanzó hasta cincuenta bombas de gran calibre contra las formaciones 
armadas ucranianas en Azovstal. Se trata de decenas de FAB-500 y varias unidades de FAB-3000 de gran calibre. 
Al mismo tiempo, se obtuvo información fiable de que no hay población civil en el territorio de la planta. Esto hace 
posible llevar a cabo una operación contra los militantes de Azov y sus formaciones afiliadas utilizando una amplia *_
*gama de armas.*

Применение авиабомб ФАБ-500 и ФАБ-3000 привело к разрушению крупных подземных галерей и коридоров «Азовстали», которыми пользовались боевики - Виктор Анисимов — КОНТ


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)

La infantería rusa parece no tener suficientes vehículos blindados de transporte de personal.

Aquí los tenemos dando un paseo en un camión cisterna de combustible.

En el lateral dice “altamente inflamable”.

Disparen a esos muchachos Javelin...


----------



## Renegato (16 Abr 2022)

⚡The entire urban area of Mariupol has been cleared of Ukrainian troops, the remnants of the group are blocked at Azovstal — RF Ministry of Defense


----------



## NPI (16 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> El dia que los perros yankis dejen Bondsteel....



Y me parece que nadie se ha percatado de la penúltima imagen que puse, la "opositora" de Bielorrusia. 09:31 am


----------



## Renegato (16 Abr 2022)

Russian Ministry of Defense: the irretrievable losses of the Ukrainian army, the National Guard and mercenaries amount to 23,367 people.

In Mariupol alone, the losses of the Ukrainian group amounted to more than 4,000 people, the Russian Defense Ministry said


----------



## Oso Polar (16 Abr 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Esta claro que es cuestión de tiempo que Ceuta y Melilla pasen q manos de Marruecos. Atentos a lo que dice Manar Slemi Presidente del centro de seguridad y análisis político marroquí



Tienen el desparpajo de decirlo públicamente. Y España enviando armamento para apoyar a Ucrania y dentro de poco a comprar F-35 que solo los van a poder utilizar contra Rusia ya que EEUU no dejara que sean usados contra Marruecos para defender los enclaves africanos.


----------



## Tierra Azul (16 Abr 2022)

los momentos previos a la guerra de los nazis contra su propia poblacion








Una llamada filtrada sugiere que obedecían a la oposición | RTVE


Una llamada filtrada de Ashton sugiere que los francotiradores de Kiev obedecían a la oposición . Descubre más en RTVE.ES.



www.rtve.es





Y esto es lo que pasa ahora con los rusos nativos de rusia, ejecutados con las manos atadas hijos de puta
hxxps://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/1933


----------



## Iskra (16 Abr 2022)

Rusia revela el número real de bajas del Ejército y la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania, así como de los mercenarios


Las fuerzas ucranianas que aún quedan en Mariúpol están completamente bloqueadas y su única oportunidad de salir con vida es deponer las armas voluntariamente y rendirse, advirtió el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.




actualidad.rt.com





El número de bajas del Ejército y de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania, así como de mercenarios asciende a los 23.367, comunicó este sábado el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.

*Más información, en breve.*

Recuerden: es una de las partes implicadas, es muy difícil saber números exactos. Lo que sí es seguro es que para leer RT, activen una vpn (cosas del ejercicio de su "libertad de información").


----------



## amcxxl (16 Abr 2022)

Коротко по Украине. 16.04.2022


Коротко по Украине. 16.04.2022 1. Мариуполь. Завод им. Ильича освобожден. Помимо пленных, взяты трофеи. Завод серьезно пострадал в ходе боев, но вполне может быть восстановлен. Продолжаются бои в районе Азовмаша. Большая часть Приморского района освобождена, но сопротивление там еще…




colonelcassad.livejournal.com





Brevemente sobre Ucrania. 16/04/2022






*Brevemente sobre Ucrania. 16/04/2022

1. Mariúpol.*
Plantarlos. Ilich es liberado. Además de prisioneros, se llevaron trofeos. La planta resultó gravemente dañada durante los combates, pero bien podría restaurarse. La lucha continúa en el área de Azovmash. La mayor parte de la región de Primorsky ha sido liberada, pero la resistencia aún continúa allí. El enemigo concentró las fuerzas restantes en la defensa de Azovstal, ocupando el mismo territorio de Azovstal, así como las casas del distrito de Levoberezhny adyacentes, donde ahora se concentran las fuerzas para asaltar la planta. Azovstal es fuertemente bombardeado. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no han tenido la oportunidad de liberar a los restos del grupo Mariupol durante mucho tiempo; el Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania rechazó estos planes a mediados de marzo por razones militares.

*2. Zaporozhye.*
La línea del frente Kamenskoye-Orekhov-Gulyaipole permanece sin cambios. Aquí no se llevan a cabo hostilidades intensivas, aunque las partes están utilizando activamente artillería y MLRS. La Federación de Rusia participa activamente en el establecimiento de la comunicación ferroviaria, lo que facilitará el suministro del grupo en esta dirección.
Al este de Gulyaipole, hay batallas lentas por aldeas individuales. Todavía no se ha observado un progreso serio. Las banderas ucranianas se están retirando activamente en la región y el trabajo de las nuevas autoridades se está estableciendo lo mejor que pueden.

*3. Nikolaev.*
Los bandos aún no están realizando operaciones ofensivas activas, participando principalmente en el intercambio de ataques (artillería y MLRS). Los intentos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de avanzar hacia Kherson provocaron grandes pérdidas, y aquí, por el momento, triunfan las tendencias hacia el posicionalismo. Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF están trabajando metódicamente en objetivos en el propio Nikolaev, infligiendo graves daños al enemigo. Además, se realizaron ataques en dirección a Krivoy Rog y Nikopol para detener la actividad enemiga. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentaron avanzar en el área de Novorontsovka, tradicionalmente dispararon contra Chernobaevka desde MLRS y OTRK. La agrupación de fuerzas de ambos bandos ha crecido aquí en las últimas semanas. Es imposible descartar la activación de esta dirección en las próximas semanas.

*4. Odesa.*
Sin cambios importantes. No se esperan operaciones de aterrizaje o "avances" desde Transnistria. Parte de las fuerzas de Odessa Volkssturm y una de las brigadas fueron transferidas a la dirección de Nikolaev. El uso de misiles antibuque apoyados por la OTAN dificultará que la Flota del Mar Negro lleve a cabo misiones en la parte noroeste del Mar Negro, pero es poco probable que afecte la intensidad de los lanzamientos de misiles contra objetivos en Ucrania.

*5. LPR.*
En Popasnaya, las tropas avanzan, controlan parte del centro de la ciudad, el enemigo se defiende obstinadamente. El ritmo de progreso es generalmente bajo. Los intensos combates continúan en la parte sur en las afueras de Rubizhne 

*Severodonetsk .*
Todavía no hay grandes avances en estos asentamientos.

*7. Avdiivka.*
No hay cambios en Avdiivka en sí. Batallas posicionales ordinarias en el baile de graduación. Al norte de Avdiivka, se produjeron combates en el área de Novobakhmutovka, Novoselka-2 y Troitsky.

*8. Aglomeración eslava-Kramatorsk.*
El enemigo se está preparando para una defensa a largo plazo, siendo objeto de ataques sistemáticos con misiles, aire y artillería. El énfasis está en la dura defensa de las ciudades con el apoyo de la reserva concentrada en la zona de Artemovsk, Soledar y Krasnoarmeysk.

*9. Járkov.*
Sin grandes cambios. Batallas: al norte y al este de la ciudad. Los asentamientos al norte de Kharkov, así como las afueras del norte de Kharkov, se están convirtiendo gradualmente en un análogo de Mariupol. El enemigo está acumulando fuerzas cerca de Kharkov para interferir con posibles operaciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF para rodear la ciudad. También se refuerza la guarnición de Chuguev.

*10. Izyum.*
La ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF continúa en dirección a Slavyansk y Barvenkovo. El enemigo lanza aquí las principales reservas, que aquí son aplastadas gradualmente en feroces batallas. Como antes, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF tienen 3 rutas aquí: a Slavyansk, a Barvenkovo y a Pavlograd a través de Lozovoye. La gran ofensiva esperada mostrará exactamente dónde van a llegar a la carretera Donetsk-Pavlograd.
En general, podemos hablar de la continuación de la pausa operativa en previsión del inicio de una ofensiva a gran escala de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en el Donbass.

https://t.me/boris_rozhin/42820 - zinc

Plus según la declaración de Zelensky sobre Ilovaisk.

*"Sí, tal vez Ilovaisk" (c) Zelensky*

_De hecho, Ilovaisk ya sucedió.
Cerca de Ilovaisk, según datos ucranianos, las pérdidas ascendieron a hasta 1000 personas muertas + heridas + prisioneros. Y esta fue considerada la mayor derrota de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania desde 2014.
En Mariupol, según datos ucranianos, se rodearon hasta 14.500 personas.
De estos, 3-3,5 mil todavía están defendiendo.Todos los demás están muertos, heridos, capturados, desaparecidos, desertados o se filtraron en pequeños grupos a la región de Zaporozhye.
Incluso ahora, la escala de la derrota del grupo Mariupol de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania es varias veces mayor que la escala de la derrota cerca de Ilovaisk.
Pero nadie lo reconoce oficialmente, ya que esto significaría que incluso bajo Poroshenko, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no sufrieron una derrota tan grande como bajo Zelensky._

https://t.me/boris_rozhin/42819 - zinc

1. La transmisión en línea de eventos en Ucrania continúa en Telegram https://t.me/boris_rozhin (si está interesado, suscríbase)
2. El formato diario de informes sobre direcciones volverá con el inicio de la operación ofensiva.
3. Para preguntas no prohibidas en Telegram, escriba aquí https://t.me/boris_rozhin/35100 (Yo no hago esto, el moderador funciona)


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)

Cuenta un conocido escritor que en su época de reportero, al llegar a la redacción le dijo el jefe que había empezado una nueva guerra en el Medio Oriente y que tenía que salir rápidamente para allá. Recogió sus cosas y al salir de la oficina, volvió y le preguntó a su jefe: 

"Se me olvidaba lo más importante: Con quien vamos"?


----------



## vettonio (16 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Raro que no lo haya prohibido Putin teniendo en cuenta lo maricón que era Chaikovski



Al sumidero por insultar a Tchaikovsky.


----------



## mazuste (16 Abr 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas derriban un avión ucraniano 
con un gran lote de armas occidentales cerca de Odessa
ВС России сбили украинский самолет с крупной партией западного оружия


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Abr 2022)

es posible que el 9 de mayo el imperio pederasta declare guerra e inicie conscripcion forzada a gran escala; el problema que tienen es como los avituallan, porque tiene pinta de que van a mobilizar millones con un clasnikov y una cazuela en la cabeza



rejon dijo:


> La infantería rusa parece no tener suficientes vehículos blindados de transporte de personal.
> 
> Aquí los tenemos dando un paseo en un camión cisterna de combustible.
> 
> ...


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)

Está claro que Rusia está desesperada y puede hacer mucho daño. El mundo libre tiene que darle alguna salida al matón hijoputin.  .


----------



## MiguelLacano (16 Abr 2022)

Ojo, con esto ya dentro de poco te van a llevar al paredón, si te pillan escuchándolo. Tengan cuidado.


----------



## Harman (16 Abr 2022)

*MINISTERIO DE DEFENSA RUSO. Boletín vespertino del 16 de abril.*

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas continúan su operación militar especial en Ucrania.

Durante el día, los misiles aéreos de alta precisión alcanzaron 15 objetivos enemigos.
Entre ellos: en las zonas de los asentamientos de BARVENKOVO, RUBEZHNOYE, POPASNAYA, NOVOZVANOVKA, KRASNOARMEYSK, SELIDOVO y NOVOBAKHMUTOVKA fueron destruidos seis lugares de concentración de equipo militar ucraniano y siete reductos de las tropas ucranianas.
Como resultado de los ataques, murieron y resultaron heridos más de 320 militares ucranianos, y se destruyeron 23 vehículos blindados y siete vehículos de diversos fines.

La aviación operativa y táctica destruyó 67 zonas de concentración de personal y equipos militares ucranianos durante el día.

Los cohetes alcanzaron 317 instalaciones militares, incluyendo: 274 bastiones y zonas de concentración de mano de obra enemiga, 24 puestos de mando y dos depósitos de combustible de campaña de las tropas ucranianas.

Medios de defensa aérea rusos
Un avión de transporte militar ucraniano que entregaba un gran cargamento de armas suministradas a Ucrania por países occidentales fue derribado en las proximidades de ODESSA.
Dos vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos fueron derribados sobre las localidades de LOZOVA y VESELAYA.

Un total de 134 aviones y 460 vehículos aéreos no tripulados han sido destruidos desde el inicio de la operación militar especial,
246 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 2.269 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 252 lanzacohetes múltiples, 987 piezas de artillería de campaña y morteros y 2.158 piezas de vehículos militares especiales.

Toda la zona de la ciudad de MARIUPOL ha sido completamente despejada de combatientes nazis de Azov, mercenarios extranjeros y tropas ucranianas.

Los restos de la agrupación ucraniana están ahora completamente bloqueados en el territorio de la acería Azovstal. Su única posibilidad de salvar la vida es deponer voluntariamente las armas y rendirse.

Recuerdo que en el momento de su cerco el 11 de marzo, Mariupol estaba ocupada por la 36ª Brigada de Marines Independientes, la 109ª Brigada de Defensa Territorial, el 503º Batallón de Marines Independientes, una compañía de la 53ª Brigada Mecanizada Independiente, unidades de la 17ª Brigada Antitanque, los grupos nazis Azov, Aidar y Sector Derecho, unidades de la policía y de la guardia fronteriza estatal, así como mercenarios extranjeros.
El número total de este grupo era de unos 8.100.

Durante la liberación de Mariupol, 1.464 militares ucranianos ya se han rendido. El número de los que se rinden aumenta cada día. Esto incluye a los que huyeron del territorio de Azovstal.

Según sus cuentas, el número total de militares ucranianos, nazis y mercenarios extranjeros que se han refugiado en Azovstal no supera los 2.500.

Así, hasta el 16 de abril, sólo la agrupación ucraniana de Mariupol había perdido más de 4.000 personas.

Por lo tanto, las recientes declaraciones de Zelensky a los medios de comunicación occidentales de que las pérdidas irrecuperables de los militares ucranianos durante la operación ascienden supuestamente a 2,5-3 mil son una mentira común para él.

El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa tiene datos fiables sobre las verdaderas pérdidas del ejército ucraniano, la Guardia Nacional y los mercenarios extranjeros que llegan, que Zelensky tiene miedo de contar al pueblo de Ucrania.

A día de hoy, el número de pérdidas irrecuperables es de 23.367.
En breve se publicarán por separado los datos de los documentos ucranianos sobre sus pérdidas, que revelan el lugar de la muerte y la sepultura de los fallecidos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/42842


La cifra de 8.100 indica claramente cuántas personas pudieron retirarse de Mariupol antes de que se cerrara el cerco. Son unas 5-6 mil personas (si tomamos los datos de Ucrania). Según datos rusos de marzo, la estimación total de las fuerzas de las AFU en la dirección de Mariupol es de 20.000 personas. Pero aquí hay que tener en cuenta que el Ministerio de Defensa ruso habla de la propia ciudad, aunque el asalto a Mariupol fue precedido por batallas al sur de Volnovakha, durante las cuales las tropas enemigas también sufrieron pérdidas antes de retirarse a la propia ciudad. En general, la evaluación de las pérdidas del enemigo en Mariupol requiere una mayor aclaración.

t.me/boris_rozhin/42843


----------



## pemebe (16 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> O hablas desde la más supina ignorancia o simulas ser un ignorante
> 
> Otro igual con que Rusia "amenaza" con 5.000 nukes ¿La mera tenencia de las nukes suponía una una amenaza? Bien, entonces EEUU Francia y UK amenazan con sus nukes al resto ¿Cómo puedes parir argumentos tan gilipollescos?
> 
> ...



No solo eso. El tratado ABM 2 después de que Breznev y Jimmy Carter lo firmaran, el Senado estadounidense se negó a ratificar los acuerdos juzgados como muy favorables para la URSS. Este acuerdo limitaba el número y el tipo de misiles nucleares intercontinentales para las dos potencias.

Tambien firmaron Reagan y Gorbachov un tratado INF (*Fuerzas Nucleares de Rango Intermedio) *en 1987 que los americanos abandonaron en 2019 (Rusia lo abandono un día después)


----------



## NPI (16 Abr 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> Los rojos sois expertos en propaganda, hasta el punto de creerla vosotros mismos.
> 
> Este hilo apesta a guarro que echa pa'trás.



El multicuenta ha hablado. 11:30 am

La confirmación:


----------



## Harman (16 Abr 2022)

El general de división Volodymyr Frolov, vicecomandante del 8º Ejército, ha muerto en Ucrania

El general de división Vladimir Frolov, vicecomandante del 8º Ejército, ha sido asesinado mientras cumplía su deber militar en Ucrania.

Así lo anunció la administración de San Petersburgo.

Hoy se ha celebrado el funeral del comandante militar en la ciudad del río Neva. Asistieron el gobernador de San Petersburgo, Alexander Beglov.

t.me/boris_rozhin/42844


----------



## Mundocruel (16 Abr 2022)

@vettonio 


Que yo contra los maricones no tengo nada, Putin sí, pero que al Chaikowski le iba que lo maltrataran es algo conocido 









Chaikovski: "Cómo echo de menos ser su esclavo, su juguete"


Piotr Chaikovski era devoto de su madre, un incomprendido en Rusia, muy admirado en Occidente y sostenido por una mecenas en la distancia. Compuso pensando en lo universal más que




www.elmundo.es


----------



## MiguelLacano (16 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> @vettonio
> 
> 
> Que yo contra los maricones no tengo nada, Putin sí, pero que al Chaikowski le iba que lo maltrataran es algo conocido
> ...



Tome, le remito más terrorismo rusófilo para que lo puedan censurar sus jefes, antes de que nos dañe las neuronas a la plebe.


----------



## Harman (16 Abr 2022)

Ejercicios conjuntos de unidades de la 15ª Brigada Mecanizada, la 16ª Md del Ejército de Tierra polaco y el grupo de combate multinacional de la OTAN dirigido por Estados Unidos. Polonia, campo de entrenamiento de Ozysz (a 70 kilómetros de la frontera con la región de Kaliningrado).

t.me/boris_rozhin/42845


----------



## radium (16 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *El uso de bombas aéreas FAB-500 y FAB-3000 permitió destruir grandes galerías y pasillos subterráneos de Azovstal,*
> _* que eran utilizados por los militantes.
> 
> También se informa de que la aviación rusa destruyó varios pasillos de comunicación subterráneos y grandes galerías,
> ...



Me parece raro que no bombardearan antes con las bombitas esas de 3.000 kilos la planta de Azovstal. 
De Azov no creo que quede nada.


----------



## Harman (16 Abr 2022)

Hay llegadas a Kharkiv.

t.me/boris_rozhin/42849


----------



## NPI (16 Abr 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Mes y medio después:
> 
> - Rusia: lo que se temía, su ejército había mucho de cartón-piedra. Lo que no entiendo es como andas con tantos miramientos, porque fuerza bruta tienen para no dejar piedra sobre piedra. Quizás tengan razón los que decían que Rusia no solo quería conquistar sino quedarse con los recursos. Es que de poco te vale ganar una guerra si arrasas con todo. En mi opinión, si se hacen con el Donbass y el corredor, ya solo falta Odessa, hasta Transitnia, yo si fuese ruso firmaba con los ojos cerrados. Quitar el acceso al mar Negro, dejaría a este en una cosa de dos, Rusia y Turquía. La ventaja de Rusia es que sus rublos están respaldados con petróleo y gas a mansalva, minerales... y cereales. Los dólares son papeles de Wall Street que valen lo que digan que valen JPMorgan, Stanley... es decir, humo. ¿Que hace default? El problema no lo tiene solo Rusia, lo tiene el que no va a cobrar. Y no ha como entrar en la autarquía para espabilar. Recursos le sobran y China deseosa de vender.
> - Ucrania: cada día que leo más sobre la guerra y sobre este país, me van quedando clara dos cosas. Una, muchos de los que ostengan el poder, no son unos santos, y dos, no entiendo como no se dan cuenta de que están siendo utilizados como el tonto útil por la OTAN, bueno, por los yankis. Podían haber llegado a un acuerdo con Rusia, te doy autonomía al Donbass, prohibo bases y armas de la OTAN en mi suelo y tu me dejas en paz. No creo que los rusos se metiesen en el fregado si no se oliesen algo. Ahora, se metieron en una guerra en la que ambos van a perder, porque Rusia ya no soltará lo que tiene y Ucrania seguirá poniendo los muertos mientras la OTAN pondrá las armas. Si yo fuese Zelenski me sentaría con Putin e intentaría llegar a un acuerdo. Por mucho que sea cartón-piedra, Rusia tiene recursos para seguir.
> ...



Cuenta dormida y reactivada 11:44 am


> 8 mensajes en 2022
> 1 mensaje en 2021
> 2020-2019-2018 cero mensajes
> 19 mensajes en 2017
> ...



Os lo digo muchas veces, las cuentas nuevas que utilizáis las quemáis demasido rápido y por eso tenéis que echar mano de cuentas antiguas que datan de los años (2004-2017).


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (16 Abr 2022)

Rusia está bastante cansada y apenas llevamos unos meses. La industria rusa esta desecha y sus reservas practicamente agotadas.
Puede movilizar a la población si, hombres le "sobran" pero no el material pesado ni la logística para avitullarlos

Putin ha perdido.

Ahora veremos como cambian las tornas y como Rusia es forzada a firmar una paz humillante, debiendo devolver el territorio robado de Crimea, Donetsk y Lugansk, así como Rostov del Don y Belgorod entregadas a Ucrania y compensaciones económicas. Probablemente deba desmilitarizar toda la zona del Mar Negro


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)

Europa debe expulsar y prohibir la entrada,a todos los ciudadanos de Rusia y países satélites.

Es Rusia quien ha declarado la guerra a los países Democráticos.


----------



## alnitak (16 Abr 2022)

joder los ukronazis han perdido ya 25.000 hombres y rusia apenaa 3000

menudanpaliza le.mete rusia a la OTAN

y elmzelensky diciendo a putin que no negocia si no se va de maipoul

que habra en la fabrica ?


----------



## fulcrum29smt (16 Abr 2022)

Noticia original: t.me/azmilitary11/2471

En el área de Popasnaya, aparecen tanques T-80BV con una rejilla de protección (Anti-Javelin) colocada en la torre en fábrica.





Una buena noticia, algo que verdaderamente estaba esperando que hicieran.

Como sabemos se han capturado gran cantidad de NLAW y Javelin como nos han enseñado en fotos, y esta vez han hecho sus deberes.

¿Qué significa eso? Pues que con los misiles capturados se han hecho pruebas hasta llegar a algo que funciona ante esas amenazas. En esas pruebas primero no se usan tanques o como mucho tanques viejos de otro modelo, si esas pruebas dan buen resultado entonces ya se hacen con algún tanque en la reserva de los modelos que estan combatiendo.

Ahora ya, si funciona bien es trabajo de los los talleres de mantenimiento de primera línea cubrir a todos los tanques con esas rejilas de protección. Esto me recuerda a las mejoras que fueron recibiendo T-34 y IS-2 basadas en la experiencia en combate.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Abr 2022)

otra vez?



Renegato dijo:


> ⚡The entire urban area of Mariupol has been cleared of Ukrainian troops, the remnants of the group are blocked at Azovstal — RF Ministry of Defense


----------



## MiguelLacano (16 Abr 2022)

Muestras de la barbarie rusa y de su incivilizada civilización.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Abr 2022)

20.7K views19:29
__

_ 
_
Intel Slava Z

_*⚡*_Russian air defense systems shot down a Ukrainian military transport aircraft in the air near Odessa, delivering a large batch of weapons supplied to Ukraine by Western countries - Konashenkov

ZELENSKY A LLORARLE A LA VON DE LEYER QUE LE COMPRE MAS 

QUE LES HAN ROTO LOS ULTIMOS 
20.8K views19:30





​


----------



## alnitak (16 Abr 2022)

rusia ha abataido una gran avion de transporte de la otqn lleno de armas

ya iran comentandolo por ahi


----------



## Mundocruel (16 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Tome, le remito más terrorismo rusófilo para que lo puedan censurar sus jefes, antes de que nos dañe las neuronas a la plebe.



Anda, Prokofiev, que no era homosexual pero hacia música por encargo de alguno que si lo era


----------



## Trajanillo (16 Abr 2022)

Los psicopatas son autodestructivos mayormente, su psicopatía va contra ellos también.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Abr 2022)

mobilizarán un ejercito de 5 millones armados con clasnikov y la orden 227



https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C2%A1Ni_un_paso_atr%C3%A1s


!

el khan ante todo odia a los rusos, todos los boyardos quieren ir a francia a comer fua gras, rusia les da asco

masacrados e ya, 




ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Rusia está bastante cansada y apenas llevamos unos meses. La industria rusa esta desecha y sus reservas practicamente agotadas.
> Puede movilizar a la población si, hombres le "sobran" pero no el material pesado ni la logística para avitullarlos
> 
> Putin ha perdido.
> ...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Abr 2022)

20.7K views19:29
__

_ 
_ 
Intel Slava Z

_*⚡*_Russian air defense systems shot down a Ukrainian military transport aircraft in the air near Odessa, delivering a large batch of weapons supplied to Ukraine by Western countries - Konashenkov

20.8K views19:30


----------



## MiguelLacano (16 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Anda, Prokofiev, que no era homosexual pero hacia música por encargo de alguno que si lo era



Otra muestra más de la barbarie rusa, de que efectivamente son orcos orientales sin nada que aportar a los uropedos.


----------



## frangelico (16 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> rusia ha abataido una gran avion de transporte de la otqn lleno de armas
> 
> ya iran comentandolo por ahi



Será ucraniano el avión, no?


----------



## arriondas (16 Abr 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Rusia está bastante cansada y apenas llevamos unos meses. La industria rusa esta desecha y sus reservas practicamente agotadas.
> Puede movilizar a la población si, hombres le "sobran" pero no el material pesado ni la logística para avitullarlos
> 
> Putin ha perdido.
> ...



Nostrapacus...


----------



## Novamas (16 Abr 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas rusas derribaron un avión ucraniano con un gran lote de armas occidentales


----------



## pemebe (16 Abr 2022)

Ultimate dijo:


> Podrías poner el enlace?
> 
> Thns











Human rights destroyer: US causes humanitarian disasters around globe, killing innocent civilians and creating millions of refugees - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn


----------



## alnitak (16 Abr 2022)

la federacion rusa destruyo 811 objetivos militarea de la basura ukra


----------



## Mundocruel (16 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Otra muestra más de la barbarie rusa, de que efectivamente son orcos orientales sin nada que aportar a los uropedos.



Coño, el Hermitage, allí es donde detienen a los homosexuales que se manifiestan, no?









Detienen a homosexuales rusos que intentaban manifestarse en San Petersburgo







es.rbth.com


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)

*Radiografía de 52 días de conflicto: de campaña relámpago a guerra de conquista.*
A pesar de su inicial ventaja al contar con un ejército más poderoso y nutrido que el ucraniano, las fuerzas rusas se encuentran, a estas alturas de la guerra -cumplidos los 52 días-, *mermadas y golpeadas por la feroz resistencia* que han presentado sus rivales. El objetivo inicial de la "operación militar especial" lanzada por el presidente, Vladimir Putin, el 24 de febrero ha quedado ya fuera de foco y Moscú hace tiempo que se resignó a que la invasión no iba a ser la campaña relámpago para tomar Kiev e imponer un Gobierno prorruso que había planificado.

En estas ocho semanas, el conflicto ha evolucionado de forma muy diferente. La estrategia rusa ha tenido que replantearse sus siguientes pasos y ahora se centra en tratar de capturar la mayor porción de territorio en el sur y el este del país, donde se están concentrando fuerzas y armamento pesado. La batalla por asegurar la conquista de la región oriental del Donbás será el *próximo y decisivo capítulo de la guerra.* En el norte, sin embargo, los soldados rusos se han visto obligados a retirarse a finales de marzo, al fracasar su intento de asaltar la capital. Los ucranianos repelieron el envite a las puertas de Kiev. Pero el frustrado ataque ruso dejó pueblos y ciudades -con Bucha como símbolo- literalmente cubiertas de cadáveres de civiles, pruebas de que se habrían cometido crímenes de guerra.









Radiografía de 52 días de conflicto: de campaña relámpago a guerra de conquista


A pesar de su inicial ventaja al contar con un ejército más poderoso y nutrido que el ucraniano, las fuerzas rusas se encuentran, a estas alturas de la guerra -cumplidos los 52...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## MiguelLacano (16 Abr 2022)

Otro ejemplo de la barbarie rusa y de su nivel de infraseres.


----------



## MiguelLacano (16 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Coño, el Hermitage, allí es donde detienen a los homosexuales que se manifiestan, no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiene fijación con el mariconismo? Es maricón? La verdad, a mi me la pela que a usted le guste que le den por el culo o dar por el culo, que lo mismo o parecido es.


----------



## Iskra (16 Abr 2022)

Noticia ampliada.








Rusia revela el número real de bajas del Ejército y la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania, así como de los mercenarios


Las fuerzas ucranianas que aún quedan en Mariúpol están completamente bloqueadas y su única oportunidad de salir con vida es deponer las armas voluntariamente y rendirse, advirtió el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.




actualidad.rt.com





*Rusia revela el número real de bajas del Ejército y la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania, así como de los mercenarios*

Publicado:16 abr 2022 17:30 GMT

Las unidades ucranianas que aún quedan en Mariúpol están completamente bloqueados y su única oportunidad de salir con vida es deponer las armas voluntariamente y rendirse, advirtió el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.





Un soldado ucraniano cerca de Kiev, Ucrania, el 20 de marzo de 2022.Genya Savilov / AFP


El número de bajas del Ejército y de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania, así como de mercenarios asciende a 23.367, comunicó este sábado el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, Ígor Konashénkov.
"En toda la zona urbana de la ciudad de Mariúpol (República Popular de Donetsk) han sido eliminados los militantes de la formación neonazi Azov, mercenarios extranjeros y tropas de Ucrania. El resto de las unidades ucranianas en la actualidad están completamente bloqueados en el territorio de la planta metalúrgica de Azovstal. Su única oportunidad de salir con vida es deponer las armas voluntariamente y rendirse", dijo el portavoz.

Konashénkov recordó que, para el 11 de marzo, cuando las fuerzas rusas comenzaron a rodear Mariúpol, en esa ciudad se encontraban diversas brigadas de la infantería de marina, batallones y unidades mecanizadas del Ejército, así como las formaciones neonazis Azov, Aidar, Pravy Séktor, y mercenarios extranjeros.
"El número total de esos efectivos era de aproximadamente 8.100. Durante la liberación de Mariúpol, 1.464 militares ya se han rendido y el número aumenta cada día", aseveró. Hasta este sábado, solo en esa ciudad las bajas ucranianas superan las 4.000 personas, agregó.
"Por lo tanto, las recientes declaraciones de [Vladímir] Zelenski a la prensa occidental de que las pérdidas irrecuperables del Ejército ucraniano es de entre 2.500 y 3.000 no es más que una mentira común para él", declaró Konashénkov. El número "real" de bajas que Zelenski "teme contarle al pueblo ucraniano" supera los 23.360, reiteró.


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)

*El hombre más rico de Ucrania promete reconstruir la sitiada Mariupol.*
El hombre más rico de Ucrania se ha comprometido a ayudar a reconstruir la ciudad sitiada de Mariupol, donde posee *dos grandes plantas siderúrgicas* que, según él, volverán a competir a nivel mundial.

Rinat Akhmetov ha visto destrozado su imperio empresarial tras ocho años de combates en el este de Ucrania, pero se muestra desafiante, seguro de que los que llama "nuestros valientes soldados" defenderán la ciudad en el Mar de Azov, reducida a *un páramo tras siete semanas de bombardeos*.

"Mariupol es una tragedia mundial y un ejemplo de heroísmo. Para mí, Mariupol ha sido y *siempre será una ciudad ucraniana*", dijo Akhmetov en respuestas escritas a preguntas de Reuters.









El hombre más rico de Ucrania promete reconstruir la sitiada Mariupol


El hombre más rico de Ucrania se ha comprometido a ayudar a reconstruir la ciudad sitiada de Mariupol, donde posee dos grandes plantas siderúrgicas que, según él, volverán a...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Octubrista (16 Abr 2022)

Novamas dijo:


> Las fuerzas armadas rusas derribaron un avión ucraniano con un gran lote de armas occidentales



Habrá que ver qué modelo es, si es un avión militar a Ucrania le quedaban pocos, y desconozco si le quedaban de transporte.


----------



## MiguelLacano (16 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Habrá que ver qué modelo es, si es un avión militar a Ucrania le quedaban pocos, y desconozco si le quedaban de transporte.



Y dónde lo han derribado, porque en espacio aéreo ucro no creo. Me sospecho fake.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Abr 2022)

fuente rusa, en serio?

de las fuentes rusas no me creo ni el remake de willow, mienten gasta a la hora de hacer fantasia



Novamas dijo:


> Las fuerzas armadas rusas derribaron un avión ucraniano con un gran lote de armas occidentales


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)

*La ministra principal de Escocia critica a Putin tras ser vetada en Rusia.*
La ministra principal escocesa, *Nicola Sturgeon*, criticó este sábado al presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, después de que el Kremlin les prohibiera la entrada a Rusia a ella y a otros políticos británicos, entre ellos el primer ministro, *Boris Johnson*.

"*Putin es un criminal de guerra* y no dudaré en condenarlo a él y a su régimen", ha dicho la líder independentista escocesa.

"Escocia está decidida a tomar las medidas enérgicas posibles para* aislar y penalizar a su régimen*, y a hacer todo lo posible para apoyar al pueblo de Ucrania", añadió.

Sturgeon dijo que es importante que quienes "están del lado de la libertad y la democracia trabajen juntos" para garantizar que el Gobierno de "Putin y su red de oligarcas estén lo más aislados posible".

"La condena internacional de Rusia, *no solo en palabras sino también en acciones*, debe ser lo más fuerte que se pueda", incidió la líder del Partido Nacional de Escocia (SNP).


----------



## MiguelLacano (16 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La ministra principal de Escocia critica a Putin tras ser vetada en Rusia.*
> La ministra principal escocesa, *Nicola Sturgeon*, criticó este sábado al presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, después de que el Kremlin les prohibiera la entrada a Rusia a ella y a otros políticos británicos, entre ellos el primer ministro, *Boris Johnson*.
> 
> "*Putin es un criminal de guerra* y no dudaré en condenarlo a él y a su régimen", ha dicho la líder independentista escocesa.
> ...




Relájese y vea esta aldea miserable del régimen.


----------



## Plutarko (16 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Habrá que ver qué modelo es, si es un avión militar a Ucrania le quedaban pocos, y desconozco si le quedaban de transporte.



El de la foto desde luego que no es









Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map | Flightradar24


The world’s most popular flight tracker. Track planes in real-time on our flight tracker map and get up-to-date flight status & airport information.




www.flightradar24.com


----------



## Zhukov (16 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> A mi el componente humano me produce inmensa lastima, tanto el civil como el militar. Yo no veo nazis ni comunistas ni nada de nada, veo "pringaos" a modo de buenas personas con bajos recursos que son los que palman en las guerras.



Con el debido respeto, pecas de ingenuidad. En toda sociedad hay un porcentaje de gentuza hijos de puta que sólo esperan la oportunidad para dar rienda suelta a los peores instintos y toda la maldad del ser humano. En una sociedad sana se les tiene a raya, y cuando no, ya se encarga la policía y la cárcel de evitar que hagan más daño. Una sociedad enferma que les da impunidad no sólo hace que los asesinos y violadores tengan oportunidades, si no que encima saca lo peor del ser humano y corrompe a muchos. Ya se vio en la Alemania nazi, las atrocidades las perpetraba gente normal, condicionada para hacerlo.

Los nazis de Azov y demás de la Guardia Nazi, y muchos soldados ucranianos ya dejaron de ser humanos hace años. La bestialidad de la que hacen gala con los civiles y los prisioneros sólo sorprende a los rusos que se aburrieron de la guerra de Donbass o son muy jóvenes para recordar lo que pasó en 2014-2015. Las torturas en la "biblioteca" de Mariupol y las violaciones brutales de las mujeres de la ciudad han pasado inadvertidas todos estos años, hasta que por fin se exponen.

La mejor prueba de su maldad es que han tenido oportunidades de sobra para rendirse en Mariupol. Que no lo hayan hecho es indicativo de que no tienen vida. Ya no son personas. No tienen familia, ni nadie que les espere. Son enfermos mentales, como perros rabiosos que prefieren morir matando porque saben lo que han hecho y temen más al castigo por sus crímenes que a la muerte en combate.


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)

#ÚLTIMAHORA: El Ministerio de Defensa Ruso asegura que el crucero Moskva sigue operativo y listo para embarcar pasajeros del IMSERSO en el puerto de Ibiza.


----------



## bubibartra (16 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El hombre más rico de Ucrania promete reconstruir la sitiada Mariupol.*
> El hombre más rico de Ucrania se ha comprometido a ayudar a reconstruir la ciudad sitiada de Mariupol, donde posee *dos grandes plantas siderúrgicas* que, según él, volverán a competir a nivel mundial.
> 
> Rinat Akhmetov ha visto destrozado su imperio empresarial tras ocho años de combates en el este de Ucrania, pero se muestra desafiante, seguro de que los que llama "nuestros valientes soldados" defenderán la ciudad en el Mar de Azov, reducida a *un páramo tras siete semanas de bombardeos*.
> ...



Mariupol está perdida desde hace semanas . Todo lo que intentado Ucrania es sacar los batallones. Y lo que está claro es que Rusia jamas solatará esa ciudad. Hay tanta posibilidades de que vuelva a Ucrania como Crimea

Pero mientras aguantan entretienen a los Chechenos. Rusia necesita esas tropas para el asalto fuere al Donbass occidental


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (16 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Será ucraniano el avión, no?



Lo dudo si como dicen es de grandes dimensiones. USA, UK o polaco, probablemente.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Otro ejemplo de la barbarie rusa y de su nivel de infraseres.


----------



## frangelico (16 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Lo dudo si como dicen es de grandes dimensiones. USA, UK o polaco, probablemente.



No les quedan Antonov a los ucranianos?


----------



## MiguelLacano (16 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> #ÚLTIMAHORA: El Ministerio de Defensa Ruso asegura que el crucero Moskva sigue operativo y listo para embarcar pasajeros del IMSERSO en el puerto de Ibiza.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1027391



Hágame caso, relájese viendo aldeas de los infraseres...


----------



## Roedr (16 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> 20.7K views19:29
> __
> 
> _
> ...



A estas alturas Rusia deja entrar en la frontera como pedro por su casa, sino no usarían aviones de transporte. En fin, sólo espero que los tripulantes no sean ucranianos, sino americanos e ingleses, los de la mala cizaña.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> #ÚLTIMAHORA: El Ministerio de Defensa Ruso asegura que el crucero Moskva sigue operativo y listo para embarcar pasajeros del IMSERSO en el puerto de Ibiza.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1027391


----------



## MiguelLacano (16 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Fíjese en yanquilandia son de más fuste y número


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Hágame caso, relájese viendo aldeas de los infraseres...



Usted qué va a ver. Usted no ve tres en un burro.


----------



## Trajanillo (16 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La ministra principal de Escocia critica a Putin tras ser vetada en Rusia.*
> La ministra principal escocesa, *Nicola Sturgeon*, criticó este sábado al presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, después de que el Kremlin les prohibiera la entrada a Rusia a ella y a otros políticos británicos, entre ellos el primer ministro, *Boris Johnson*.
> 
> "*Putin es un criminal de guerra* y no dudaré en condenarlo a él y a su régimen", ha dicho la líder independentista escocesa.
> ...



En serio os asombrais tanto los politicos escoceses como tu de que no quieran recibir a aquellos que están ayudando a su enemigo en una guerra, sois más infantiles de lo que pensaba, se puede vetar a los rusos pero cuidado de vetar a algún occidental que eso es delito de lesa humanidad.

Anda a cascarla!!


----------



## MiguelLacano (16 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Usted qué va a ver. Usted no ve tres en un burro.



Mire, mire, aquí nació el régimen...!!!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Fíjese en yanquilandia son de más fuste y número


----------



## Mundocruel (16 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Tiene fijación con el mariconismo? Es maricón? La verdad, a mi me la pela que a usted le guste que le den por el culo o dar por el culo, que lo mismo o parecido es.



Yo ninguna, pero de rusos ya has visto como está el panorama.


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Mire, mire, aquí nació el régimen...!!!



otra vez la burra al trigo


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (16 Abr 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Noticia ampliada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estamos a un paso de las 50000 bajas militares. Esto de idea de la magnitud del conflicto. 



frangelico dijo:


> No les quedan Antonov a los ucranianos?



Ahora mismo no sabría decirte, pero dudo que vayan a Polonia y regresen con armamento, creo que lo que entra por aire lo traían directamente aviones OTAN.

Voy a ver si veo algo, pero aviones de grandes dimensiones militares ucranianos dudo que les queden.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Abr 2022)

nowgordov fue arrasada por moscu









República de Nóvgorod - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





*Caída[editar]*
Tver, Moscú, y Lituania (después, la Mancomunidad polaco-lituana) trataron de subyugar a la República desde el siglo XIV.

Al convertirse en Gran príncipe de Vladímir, Mijaíl Yaroslávich, siendo príncipe del Principado de Tver, envió sus gobernantes a Nóvgorod sin previa autorización de los ciudadanos. Este incidente empujó a Nóvgorod a estrechar sus lazos con Moscú. Iván I, Simeón I y otros grandes príncipes moscovitas trataron de limitar la independencia de Nóvgorod. Así fue como en 1397 estalló un serio conflicto, al anexar Moscú las tierras a lo largo del río Dviná Septentrional -aunque en 1398 este territorio fue devuelto a Nóvgorod.


_Marfa Posádnitsa escoltada a Moscú (seguida por la Campana del veche)_, de Alekséi Kivshenko.
Ante el avance moscovita la mayoría de los boyardos propugnaban la unificación con el Gran Ducado de Lituania. Este grupo era llamado el “partido lituano”, y era liderado por Marfa Borétskaya, viuda del _posádnik_ (alcalde) Isaac Boretsky. A iniciativa de este partido las autoridades de la ciudad invitaron al príncipe Mijaíl Olékovich y le propusieron desposar a Marfa Borétskaya y conducir la República. El gobierno de Nóvgorod también realizó una alianza con Casimiro IV Jagellón, Gran Duque de Lituania. La perspectiva de una nueva alianza, con el Reino Unido de Polonia y el Gran Ducado de Lituania, causó gran conmoción entre el pueblo de la república. Las autoridades moscovitas trataron de sacar partido de las discordias dentro de la República y le declararon la guerra. El ejército moscovita consiguió una victoria decisiva en la batalla de Shelón (1471), aunque Nóvgorod pudo mantener una limitada independencia formal por 7 años más. *En 1478, Iván III envió su ejército a sitiar Nóvgorod: el sitio terminó con una masacre de la población y la destrucción del veche (asamblea popular) incluyendo su biblioteca y sus archivos.* La campana con la que se convocaba el veche, el símbolo de la independencia de Nóvgorod, fue llevada a Moscú. Este hecho se considera el acto final de la República de Nóvgorod.

*ANALFABETO*



MiguelLacano dijo:


> Mire, mire, aquí nació el régimen...!!!


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)

Destruir a un país a que llamaba hermano es despreciable. A los rusos en general les importa poco los ucranianos solo quieren ampliar el territorio, Imperialismo, Anschluss ruso .

La excusa es la misma proteger a los ruso parlantes pero los asesina


----------



## MiguelLacano (16 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Menos mal que en yanquilandia a los indios los tratan con mucho amor y el alcohol solo lo usan para esterilizar. Eso son paises que aportan y encima no tienen leyenda negra, esa nos la dejan a los españoles.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (16 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Ojo, con esto ya dentro de poco te van a llevar al paredón, si te pillan escuchándolo. Tengan cuidado.



Gracias, uno de mis compositores preferidos de música Clasica desde que ví a mediados de los 90 la película Alexander Nevsky (1938) con subtitulos en Inglés de Sergei Eisenstein en el Royal Opera House de Londres con música de Profokiev y coros en directo. 

Es una película que verdaderamente muestra el alma del pueblo Ruso.

Esta considerada una obra maestra del cine dado que en los inicios del cine sonoro juntó al mejor director Soviético de la época, Serguei Eisenstein junto con el gran compositor Soviético Serguei Profokiev.

En Youtube la tenéis disponible con subtitulos en Español, eso si, la música y el sonido es el que es, el de la época.


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)

Los rusos, a la parrilla, saben mejor


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Menos mal que en yanquilandia a los indios los tratan con mucho amor y el alcohol solo lo usan para esterilizar. Eso son paises que aportan y encima no tienen leyenda negra, esa nos la dejan a los españoles.


----------



## Tierra Azul (16 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Usted qué va a ver. Usted no ve tres en un burro.



ah que el burro eres tu no? eres primo de la burrita?


----------



## mazuste (16 Abr 2022)

Del Teheran Times, una lectura rápida:

"Fin del sueño, retorno de la historia" en Europa.

_*El asalto militar ruso a Ucrania es un golpe debilitante para el Leviatán liberal liderado por Estados Unidos
y el último clavo en el ataúd de los delirios del "Fin de la Historia". Los analistas de seguridad occidentales*_
*están escudriñando incesantemente que ¿qué llevó a esta catástrofe prevenible?*


----------



## Katakroker (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Abr 2022)

asistencia mapfre en carretera y listo



rejon dijo:


> Los rusos, a la parrilla, saben mejor


----------



## Bocanegra (16 Abr 2022)

avión ucraniano con cargamento de armas occidentales derribado cerca de Odessa

dudas:

voló a través de Rumanía-Moldavia o venía por el mar Negro? 

cuál es el aeropuerto más cercano y seguro para aterrizar entrando por el sur suroeste?


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)

Esta vez ha quedado claro que Rusia es una amenaza para Europa, no hay que dejarle salida posible, ese país hay que neutralizado y desmembrarlo para que no vuelva a ser una amenaza para nadie


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (16 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> No les quedan Antonov a los ucranianos?



Lo he mirado y los ucranianos de " grandes dimensiones" tenían 5 Il-76 y 3 An-70. Dudo que tras los ataques a las infraestructuras aéreas quede ninguno, apostaría que el transporte derribado es perteneciente a otro país OTAN.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Abr 2022)

y eso cuando pasa, antes de que willow libera a mc mardigan o despues?



Bocanegra dijo:


> avión ucraniano con cargamento de armas occidentales derribado cerca de Odessa
> 
> dudas:
> 
> ...


----------



## MiguelLacano (16 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> nowgordov fue arrasada por moscu
> 
> 
> 
> ...




El gran Iván III, me recuerda a nuestro gran Jaime primero, cuando exterminó a la morisma de Mallorca.









Almallutx, el valle del genocidio


En Madina Mayurqa, la actual Palma de Mallorca, los cascos de los caballos de los soldados del rey Jaume I de Aragón resbalaban por las cal...




jardin-mundani.blogspot.com


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> ah que el burro eres tu no? eres primo de la burrita?



Passsss ,calla cerda y límpiate el culo marrana,que das asco..…


----------



## delhierro (16 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Lo he mirado y los ucranianos de " grandes dimensiones" tenían 5 Il-76 y 3 An-70. Dudo que tras los ataques a las infraestructuras aéreas quede ninguno, apostaría que el transporte derrivado es perteneciente a otro país OTAN.



Lo podian tener aparcado con los aviones civiles, los rusos has sido muy condescendientes con estas cosas.


----------



## frangelico (16 Abr 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> avión ucraniano con cargamento de armas occidentales derribado cerca de Odessa
> 
> dudas:
> 
> ...



Yo creo que van de Rumanía por Constanza y el NO del Mar Negro. Moldavia está siendo neutral, o eso dice, y no creo que deje pasar vuelos por encima


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (16 Abr 2022)

Me sorprende sobremanera como una persona con la capacidad de @MiguelLacano no es capaz de establecer el (evidente) vínculo entre el fenómeno Covid y la actual guerra híbrida internacional.
Me alegro de haberlo re-encontrado.


----------



## pemebe (16 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Desde que comenzó el conflicto ruso-ucraniano, sólo 12 refugiados ucranianos se han reasentado en Estados Unidos, lo que contrasta con la promesa del Pentágono de aceptar hasta 100.000 desplazados de Kiev.
> 
> Así que 12 de cada 100.000 es nada menos que una gota de agua.
> 
> ...



En realidad son 526 en el primer trimestre del año, 514 entre enero y febrero de 2022 y 12 en marzo. 

Pero sigue siendo el 0.5% de los que iban a acoger
Y poco más del 0,01% del total de refugiados.


----------



## MiguelLacano (16 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Lo podian tener aparcado con los aviones civiles, los rusos has sido muy condescendientes con estas cosas.



Pero dónde lo han derribado, esa es la cuestión. No es creíble que ese avión intentara llegar a territorio ucraniano


----------



## Impresionante (16 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Estamos a un paso de las 50000 bajas militares. Esto de idea de la magnitud del conflicto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Más de un 1.000.000 de asesinados en Irak.

Cientos de miles civiles 

De qué entidad hablas?


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (16 Abr 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> avión ucraniano con cargamento de armas occidentales derribado cerca de Odessa
> 
> dudas:
> 
> ...



Se sabe el modelo?


----------



## NPI (16 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> La fuente es Ilia Ponomarev, un disidente Ruso que fué diputado de la Duma.
> 
> Lo de siempre, un quintacolumnista vendido a Occidente quién tiene la esperanza de que sea un nuevo Gorbachov.



Yukos, Mijaíl Borísovich Jodorkovski, sociedad abierta (György Schwartz), corrupto y "reside" en Kiev como el ídolo del "Mundo libre y democrático". 11:59 am


----------



## delhierro (16 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Pero dónde lo han derribado, esa es la cuestión. No es creíble que ese avión intentara llegar a territorio ucraniano



¿ por ? Tienen los puentes intactos, no bombardean las carreteras ni el las vias ferroviarias en la retaguardia. Pueden haberse confiado. Veremos si es verdad.


----------



## golden graham (16 Abr 2022)

Katakroker dijo:


>



Verdades como puños


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)

Putin, no eres un nazi , eres peor que un nazi , eres una mala copia de Hitler


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (16 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los rusos, a la parrilla, saben mejor



Lo cual resulta gracioso porque *todos estos vehículos funcionan con gasoil*, por razones evidentes.
Pero vamos, que si no distingues la propaganda a estas alturas ya no lo vas a hacer.


----------



## crocodile (16 Abr 2022)

Rusia afirma que la tripulación del buque Moskva seguirá en servicio en la armada tras una reunión de esta con la comandancia de la flota del Mar Negro.

Esto disipa las dudas de que toda la tripulación había fallecido al hundirse el buque.

▫@ENTRE_GUERRAS▫


----------



## Billy Ray (16 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los rusos, a la parrilla, saben mejor



Puerco, escoria, basura, excremento...al ignore, ya me tienes hasta los cojones.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (16 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Más de un 1.000.000 de asesinados en Irak.
> 
> Cientos de miles civiles
> 
> De qué entidad hablas?



Que no niego eso. Me refiero a que el conflicto ya está cercano a las 50000 bajas militares+ civiles y según afirman los servicios de inteligencia queda, al menos, hasta Navidad. 

Estamos ante un conflicto de gran envergadura, sin más. Ni entro en comparaciones ni juicios de valor. Se vende que para Mayo está finiquitado y eso dista mucho de la realidad.


----------



## apocalippsis (16 Abr 2022)

Los empleados de los servicios públicos de Mariupol han comenzado la recolección de basura para evitar un desastre ambiental.

t.me/anna_noticias/28538


----------



## Tierra Azul (16 Abr 2022)

New York Times' ridiculous attack on me exposes its deceitful propaganda tactics - Multipolarista


The New York Times printed absurd claims about Multipolarista editor Benjamin Norton in a smear piece, using an image of his face crossed out by a red line, without giving him an opportunity to comment. This hatchet job reflects the newspaper's long history of spreading false war propaganda for...




multipolarista.com


----------



## Billy Ray (16 Abr 2022)

Ya lo habreís puesto, supongo.


----------



## Bocanegra (16 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Se sabe el modelo?



también sería interesante saberlo


----------



## Novamas (16 Abr 2022)

A traves de Rumania, Moldavia a Odesa,
Se han venido arriba y por esa zona se pueden colar entre el trafico civil,


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Abr 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> Me sorprende sobremanera como una persona con la capacidad de @MiguelLacano no es capaz de establecer el (evidente) vínculo entre el fenómeno Covid y la actual guerra híbrida internacional.
> Me alegro de haberlo re-encontrado.




*Footdoc*
@Footdoc

15h·
Vanguard is the largest shareholder for both Pfizer, and now Twitter.
It shouldn't take much thought to understand what is, and has been, happening here.


Vanguard’s response to @elonmusk's proposal to buy Twitter at a significant profit proves that he isn't acquiring a private company, he's acquiring a global government censorship engine.
Venture capitalists don't turn down $10 billion in free money … Totalitarians Do …
















Ivor Mectin ⭐️ ⭐️⭐️ on Gab: 'Vanguard’s response to @elonmusk's proposal to bu…'


Ivor Mectin ⭐️ ⭐️⭐️ on Gab: 'Vanguard’s response to @elonmusk's proposal to buy Twitter at a significant profit proves that he isn't acquiring a private company, he's acquiring a global government censorship engine. Venture capitalists don't turn down $10 billion in free money … Totalitarians...




gab.com












Footdoc on Gab: 'Vanguard is the largest shareholder for both Pfiz…'


Footdoc on Gab: 'Vanguard is the largest shareholder for both Pfizer, and now Twitter. It shouldn't take much thought to understand what is, and has been, happening here.'




gab.com



Vanguard Group US $2,080 trillion Rothschild major&nbsp;shareholder)
The Truth is the LIGHTView Link Feed


----------



## Oso Polar (16 Abr 2022)

Mi aporte:


----------



## tomasjos (16 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Los estatistas, sí queréis que vuestro sistema se impongan, en lugar de apoyar el genocidio ucraniano, podrías hacer algo útil, en lugar de destruir capital y robar con cada una de vuestras políticas.
> 
> Obviamente es una reflexión retórica, porque el estatismo no es otra cosa que imposición, destrucción de riqueza y pillaje.



Los estatistas estamos esperando a que los liberales sean derrotados - y se está en ello- para tomar el control. Dejamos que los rusos y los chinos hagan el trabajo duro que no podemos hacer y luego recogemos las nueces.


----------



## frangelico (16 Abr 2022)

Novamas dijo:


> A traves de Rumania, Moldavia a Odesa,
> Se han venido arriba y por esa zona se pueden colar entre el trafico civil,
> Ver archivo adjunto 1027407



No hace falta sobrevolar Moldavia, que además tiene pegada a Ucrania la cosa esa rara de Transnistria, Rumanía hace frontera con Ucrania también por el Mar Negro.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (16 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Y dónde lo han derribado, porque en espacio aéreo ucro no creo. Me sospecho fake.



Según la noticia iba a entregar el cargamento de armas a Odessa, es posible que volara desde Rumanía directo a Odessa por la costa o desde Rumanía pasando por encima de territorio Moldavo para llegar a Odessa.


----------



## El-Mano (16 Abr 2022)

Siguen las alertas por bombardeo, otra vez han golpeado Kiev de nuevo.









Explosiones audibles en Kyiv momentos después de que sonaran las sirenas Kyiv,Kyiv city - Noticias Mapa de Ucrania - liveuamap.com/es


Explosiones audibles en Kyiv momentos después de que sonaran las sirenas. Noticias de Ucrania y del mundo




liveuamap.com





Lo dicho, tiene pinta de que van a ir destruyendo objetivos casi uno a uno.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (16 Abr 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> El de la foto desde luego que no es
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo normal es que fuera con los transponders apagados y que volara bajo, una misión muy arriesgada.


----------



## unaie (16 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *El 18 de noviembre de 2020, la 3ª Comisión de la Asamblea General de la ONU adoptó una resolución*
> _* sobre "La lucha contra la glorificación del nazismo, el neonazismo y otras prácticas que contribuyen
> a alimentar las formas contemporáneas de racismo, discriminación racial, xenofobia y formas conexas
> de intolerancia" (UN A/C.3/75/L.49).
> ...



Eso seria anticonstitucional en EEUU, la primera enmienda sobre la libertad de expresion. Es de las mejores cosas que tiene USA, junto con el derecho del pueblo a tener armas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Lo dicho, tiene pinta de que van a ir destruyendo objetivos casi uno a uno.



hombre
la otra opcion es



esta


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Abr 2022)

Novamas dijo:


> A traves de Rumania, Moldavia a Odesa,
> Se han venido arriba y por esa zona se pueden colar entre el trafico civil,
> Ver archivo adjunto 1027407



Los rumanos tienen incidencias con los aviones y helicópteros…últimamente…


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)

Si los gobiernos europeos no se plantan ante el hijoputin y le dicen basta ya!, esto va a acabar muy mal. el no tiene ganas de parar, lo tiene todo perdido, hay que acabar con el chantaje que Rusia está imponiendo al mundo, apoyado por los chinos principalmente, que están a ver que sacan de todo este embrollo........... Europa Despierta


----------



## delhierro (16 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Lo normal es que fuera con los transponders apagados y que volara bajo, una misión muy arriesgada.



O abiertamente intentando pasar como trafico civil. Esperando que los rusos dudaran y no lo derribaran.

Desde Moldavia tardaria poco en aterrizar. Lo mismo confiaban en que los operadores no tuvieran abierta la veda ante un avión que no era una amenaza directa.


----------



## Zhukov (16 Abr 2022)

Resumen de hoy de Cassad, excusadme no poner la traducción que es largo









Коротко по Украине. 16.04.2022


Коротко по Украине. 16.04.2022 1. Мариуполь. Завод им. Ильича освобожден. Помимо пленных, взяты трофеи. Завод серьезно пострадал в ходе боев, но вполне может быть восстановлен. Продолжаются бои в районе Азовмаша. Большая часть Приморского района освобождена, но сопротивление там еще…




colonelcassad.livejournal.com


----------



## crocodile (16 Abr 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Ya verás cuando los follabiden ibéricos tengan ceita y Melilla que convencer a la borregada internacional twittera, que Ceuta y Melilla no es territorio robado a Marruecos.



Ceuta y Melilla son españolas desde 1590, el robo es el que quiere hacer Mohamed , igual que roba el Sáhara . Un satrapa ladrón e hijo de perra


----------



## fulcrum29smt (16 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Lo he mirado y los ucranianos de " grandes dimensiones" tenían 5 Il-76 y 3 An-70. Dudo que tras los ataques a las infraestructuras aéreas quede ninguno, apostaría que el transporte derrivado es perteneciente a otro país OTAN.



Siempre puede haber coincidido en que cuando empezó el conflicto alguno estuviera fuera de Ucrania o bién que en cuanto empezó saliera pitando hacia un país fronterizo de la OTAN.


----------



## apocalippsis (16 Abr 2022)

Nuestros combatientes en la dirección de Gorlovka están dando la última oportunidad a los combatientes ucranianos de la 25ª brigada aeromóvil de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania para que depongan las armas. 

t.me/anna_noticias/28523


----------



## Alcosani (16 Abr 2022)

Flipas en las noticias de dapena 3, van a hablar del regimiento AZOV jaja


----------



## frangelico (16 Abr 2022)

En el Oeste 


fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Siempre puede haber coincidido en que cuando empezó el conflicto alguno estuviera fuera de Ucrania o bién que en cuanto empezó saliera pitando hacia un país fronterizo de la OTAN.



En el Oeste deben conservar pistas operativas y supongo que tendrán todavía aviones de transporte


----------



## Zhukov (16 Abr 2022)

Comunicado del Ministerio de Defensa ruso (16.04.2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación de Rusia continúan una operación militar especial en Ucrania.

Durante el día, 15 objetivos enemigos fueron alcanzados por misiles lanzados desde el aire de alta precisión. Entre ellos:

▫ en las zonas de los asentamientos de Barvenkovo, Rubizhne, Popasnaya, Novozvanovka, Krasnoarmeysk, Selidovo, Novobakhmutovka, se destruyeron seis lugares de concentración de equipo militar ucraniano y siete bastiones de tropas ucranianas.

Como resultado de los ataques, más de 320 soldados ucranianos murieron y resultaron heridos, 23 vehículos blindados y siete vehículos para diversos fines fueron destruidos.

La aviación operacional-táctica destruyó 67 zonas de concentración de personal y equipo militar ucraniano durante el día.

troops Tropas de misiles alcanzaron 317 instalaciones militares, incluyendo: 274 bastiones enemigos y áreas de concentración de mano de obra, 24 puestos de mando y dos instalaciones de almacenamiento de combustible de campo de tropas ucranianas.

Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos en la región de Odessa derribaron un avión de transporte militar ucraniano en el aire, entregando un gran lote de armas suministradas a Ucrania por los países occidentales. Dos vehículos aéreos ucranianos no tripulados fueron derribados sobre los asentamientos de Lozovaya y Veselaya.

En total, desde el comienzo de la operación militar especial, 134 aviones, 460 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 246 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 2269 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 252 lanzacohetes múltiples, 987 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros, así como 2158 unidades de vehículos militares especiales.

Toda la zona urbana de Mariupol ha sido completamente libre de los militantes de la formación nazi "Azov", mercenarios extranjeros y tropas ucranianas. Los restos del grupo ucraniano están actualmente completamente bloqueados en el territorio de la planta metalúrgica Azovstal. Su única oportunidad de salvar sus vidas es deponer voluntariamente las armas y rendirse.

Permítanme recordarles que en el momento de su cerco el 11 de marzo, había en Mariupol: la 36ª brigada separada de la infantería de marina, la 109ª brigada de defensa territorial, el 503º batallón separado de la infantería de marina, una compañía de la 53ª brigada mecanizada separada, unidades de la 17ª brigada antitanque, formaciones nazis "Azov", "Aidar", "Sector Derecho", unidades de la policía y los servicios fronterizos estatales, así como mercenarios extranjeros.

El número total de este grupo era de unas 8.100 personas.

Durante la liberación de Mariupol, 1.464 soldados ucranianos ya se han rendido. El número de rendidores aumenta diariamente. Incluidos los que escaparon del territorio de Azovstal.

Según sus testimonios, el número total de soldados ucranianos, nazis y mercenarios extranjeros que se refugiaron en Azovstal no supera las 2,5 mil personas.

Así, el 16 de abril, solo en Mariupol, las pérdidas del grupo ucraniano ascendieron a más de 4.000 personas.

Por lo tanto, las recientes declaraciones de Zelensky a los medios de comunicación occidentales de que las pérdidas irrecuperables de los militares ucranianos durante la operación supuestamente ascienden a 2,5-3 mil son una mentira común para él.

◽ El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa tiene datos fiables sobre las verdaderas pérdidas del ejército ucraniano, la Guardia Nacional y los mercenarios extranjeros llegados, que Zelensky teme decirle al pueblo de Ucrania. Hoy en día, las pérdidas irrecuperables ascienden a 23.367 personas.

Algunos datos de documentos ucranianos sobre nuestras pérdidas, revelando el lugar de la muerte y el lugar de entierro de los muertos, pronto publicaremos.


----------



## NPI (16 Abr 2022)

01:46 pm


----------



## apocalippsis (16 Abr 2022)

Objetos rotos del ejército ucraniano y formaciones neonazis en la planta de Ilich y en una escuela de Mariupol.

t.me/anna_noticias/28540


----------



## frangelico (16 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Lo he mirado y los ucranianos de " grandes dimensiones" tenían 5 Il-76 y 3 An-70. Dudo que tras los ataques a las infraestructuras aéreas quede ninguno, apostaría que el transporte derrivado es perteneciente a otro país OTAN.



Curioso el An-70, una pena, era un buen transporte pero la crisis del final de la URSS lo dejó en nada. Las unidades que haya en Ucrania son las únicas que quedan de ese avión, que se parece al A-400M aunque en este caso el modelo europeo es posterior


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## arriondas (16 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Con el debido respeto, pecas de ingenuidad. En toda sociedad hay un porcentaje de gentuza hijos de puta que sólo esperan la oportunidad para dar rienda suelta a los peores instintos y toda la maldad del ser humano. En una sociedad sana se les tiene a raya, y cuando no, ya se encarga la policía y la cárcel de evitar que hagan más daño. Una sociedad enferma que les da impunidad no sólo hace que los asesinos y violadores tengan oportunidades, si no que encima saca lo peor del ser humano y corrompe a muchos. Ya se vio en la Alemania nazi, las atrocidades las perpetraba gente normal, condicionada para hacerlo.
> 
> Los nazis de Azov y demás de la Guardia Nazi, y muchos soldados ucranianos ya dejaron de ser humanos hace años. La bestialidad de la que hacen gala con los civiles y los prisioneros sólo sorprende a los rusos que se aburrieron de la guerra de Donbass o son muy jóvenes para recordar lo que pasó en 2014-2015. Las torturas en la "biblioteca" de Mariupol y las violaciones brutales de las mujeres de la ciudad han pasado inadvertidas todos estos años, hasta que por fin se exponen.
> 
> La mejor prueba de su maldad es que han tenido oportunidades de sobra para rendirse en Mariupol. Que no lo hayan hecho es indicativo de que no tienen vida. Ya no son personas. No tienen familia, ni nadie que les espere. Son enfermos mentales, como perros rabiosos que prefieren morir matando porque saben lo que han hecho y temen más al castigo por sus crímenes que a la muerte en combate.



Experimentos como los de Asch, Milgram, y Zimbardo corroboran lo que dices. En una sociedad sana a esos dementes se les aisla, la ley actúa con todo su peso, y la ciudadanía los rechaza por ser una amenaza para la convivencia. No salen del mundo marginal al que pertenecen, de sus ghettos geográficos o ideológicos. Pero en Ucrania les han mimado, les han reído las gracias, les han dado alas, con lo que se han venido muy arriba, convirtiéndose en los amos de la calle, porque se sienten impunes. Y me importa una mierda que los corresponsales españoles digan que son una minoría; un grupo pequeño de delincuentes, si ve que puede hacer lo que quiera porque nada le va a pasar, se hace con el control de una determinada zona o barrio sin problemas. Otros se suman porque ven la oportunidad de sacar lo que llevan dentro, y otros porque no quieren tener problemas incluso salen por ellos, les apoyan, para que no les señalen con el dedo.

Eso es lo que lleva pasando en Ucrania desde hace muchos años. Han alimentado a un monstruo, y no queda otra que deshacerse de él, ya que es una amenaza para todos los vecinos de Ucrania, no sólo Rusia. Las relaciones que tienen con Hungría no son muy malas porque sí, huelga decir la causa.


----------



## la mano negra (16 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Pelín exigentes, no? Los veo muy subiditos a los ukronazis…



Es que lo del barco los ha puesto muy respondones . Ya se creen que van a ganar la guerra por goleada y les están gritando a las putas europeas para que se dejen sobar con más libertad . Las putas europeas les dejan sobar de tarde en tarde una teta nada más y con muchas dificultades . Las putas europeas saben que los ucros van a perder sin lugar a dudas y no quieren irse al fondo con ellos . Saben que después habrá que zorrear con Putin y no quieren que sus líos turbios con los ucros puedan generar impedimentos y objeciones por parte de Putin en el futuro.


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)

- Tiene buen aspecto. Imagino que no llevará polonio. 
- Nada de polonio, señor presidente, sabemos que es usted alérgico.


----------



## kelden (16 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Lo dudo si como dicen es de grandes dimensiones. USA, UK o polaco, probablemente.



Ningún avión extranjero va a entrar en Ucrania.


----------



## Guaguei (16 Abr 2022)

el reporte de hoy amigos y amigas, recien salido
todo lleno de dianas, armamento y mercenarios otan rotos


----------



## Billy Ray (16 Abr 2022)

_Zelensky dijo que cancelará todas las negociaciones si Azov es destruido en Mariupol: "Mariupol puede ser como diez Borodianka, y quiero decir que la destrucción de nuestro ejército, nuestros muchachos, pondrá fin a todas las negociaciones". 

_


----------



## fulcrum29smt (16 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> En el Oeste
> 
> En el Oeste deben conservar pistas operativas y supongo que tendrán todavía aviones de transporte



Realmente no lo sabemos, los Rusos disponen de un montón de bombas antipistas de tiempos Soviéticos, con lo cual seguramente las hayan utilizado en los aeropuertos militares y supongo que en civiles también.

Yo creo que los pocos Su-27, Su-25 y Mig-29 que les queden los están utilizando desde autopistas. Del Su-24 me parece más extraño que pueda desplegarse en carreteras y tramos rectos.


----------



## mazuste (16 Abr 2022)

La guerra ha llegado para quedarse según los "estrategas" de EEUU 

La guerra de Ucrania: preparándose para el resultado a largo plazo

* Es demasiado pronto para predecir el resultado final de la guerra de Ucrania, 
pero está muy claro que no es probable que ningún acuerdo de paz o alto el fuego
elimine un largo período de tensión militar entre EEUU -OTAN y sus aliados- 
y cualquier cosa que se acerque a la futura versión de Rusia del presidente Putin, 
ni ninguna resolución del conflicto actual negará el riesgo de nuevas formas de guerra. 
Está igualmente claro que EE.UU. y la OTAN deben actuar lo más rápidamente posible 
para prepararse para un período intenso de competencia militar y crear una disuasión 
más segura y mejorar su capacidad de defensa contra Rusia.*


----------



## Billy Ray (16 Abr 2022)

Los SUBNORMALES habituales se reian de un carro ruso atascado en el barro hace un par de semanas.

Ahora nos reiremos nosotros.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La guerra ha llegado para quedarse según los "estrategas" de EEUU
> 
> La guerra de Ucrania: preparándose para el resultado a largo plazo
> 
> ...



Me suena a cuando el estado mayor alemán de Hitler se dio cuenta del fallo de Barbarroja…y en vez de buscar un acuerdo con Stalin prosiguió con la locura. Interesante.


----------



## Peineto (16 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> los momentos previos a la guerra de los nazis contra su propia poblacion
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ni aún así la banda de renegados vendidos a los anglosajones se acuerda de hechos similares.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (16 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los rumanos tienen incidencias con los aviones y helicópteros…últimamente…


----------



## Julc (16 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ceuta y Melilla son españolas desde 1590, el robo es el que quiere hacer Mohamed , igual que roba el Sáhara . Un satrapa ladrón e hijo de perra



Eso lo sabemos nosotros.
Los miles de monguers que se pondrán la bandera de Marruecos en sus cuentas de Twitter, no.


----------



## anestesia (16 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La guerra ha llegado para quedarse según los "estrategas" de EEUU
> 
> La guerra de Ucrania: preparándose para el resultado a largo plazo



Como pretendían con las vacunas: 1,2,3... estirar el negocio todo lo que pueden.
Y poniendonos en grave peligro, cuanto más se alargue la guerra, aumentan las probabilidades de una catastrofe nuclear en el campo de minas nucleares que es la frontera Europa-Rusia: Mapped: The world's nuclear power plants - Carbon Brief


----------



## Bartleby (16 Abr 2022)

Soldados ucranianos están fotografiando fotos de soldados rusos muertos y enviándolos a sus madres. Aquellos a quienes hemos otorgado el papel de representantes de los valores de occidente.



https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2022/04/15/ukraine-facial-recognition-warfare/


----------



## crocodile (16 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Zelensky dijo que cancelará todas las negociaciones si Azov es destruido en Mariupol: "Mariupol puede ser como diez Borodianka, y quiero decir que la destrucción de nuestro ejército, nuestros muchachos, pondrá fin a todas las negociaciones".
> 
> _



Mejor, así Putiniano no tiene excusas y no tiene mas remedio que acabar el trabajo.


----------



## Simo Hayha (16 Abr 2022)

Mujer ucrania enseñando modales a los cochinazis invasores


----------



## Giles Amaury (16 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Noticia original: t.me/azmilitary11/2471
> 
> En el área de Popasnaya, aparecen tanques T-80BV con una rejilla de protección (Anti-Javelin) colocada en la torre en fábrica.
> 
> ...


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)

Si yo fuera Rusia, preferiría admitir que mi barco lo ha hundido Ucrania que reconocer que soy una mezcla de gafe y absolutamente incompetente.


----------



## Roedr (16 Abr 2022)

Acabo de ver en el TG de vicktop55 un tren cargado de carburante para los ucranianos. Miles de rusos muertos y los genios militares rusos siguen dejando entrar trenes en Ucrania. Si no fuera por los precedentes históricos uno diría que es la primera guerra que hacen los rusos.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Que no niego eso. Me refiero a que el conflicto ya está cercano a las 50000 bajas militares+ civiles y según afirman los servicios de inteligencia queda, al menos, hasta Navidad.
> 
> Estamos ante un conflicto de gran envergadura, sin más. Ni entro en comparaciones ni juicios de valor. Se vende que para Mayo está finiquitado y eso dista mucho de la realidad.



Depende de los globalistas la duración.


----------



## Simo Hayha (16 Abr 2022)

Putin debe ser juzgado por los crímenes de guerra cometidos en ucrania y ejecutado en la plaza roja de moscú por un peloton de fusilamiento formado por los líderes del mundo libre, como Obama, Hillary Clinton, Pedro Sánchez, Trudeau, Biden, etc.


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Malevich (16 Abr 2022)

Banda sonora de Alexander Nevski, película del genial Eisenstein y la música de Prokofiev, *compositor ruso nacido en Donetsk:*



Las excursiones (fracasadas) de Occidente contra Rusia no son ninguna novedad.


----------



## Malevich (16 Abr 2022)

El himno de la URSS es lo más, pero hay que reconocer que el zarista no estaba mal:


----------



## Malevich (16 Abr 2022)

Y remato con la Obertura 1812:



Buenas noches para todas las gentes de bien.


----------



## JoséBatallas (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Satori (16 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Y aparte se indigna el empinado...!!* _jaja_ La verdad muy pndejo tu análisis...!!



Admiro la profundidad de tu análisis. Pero mejor sigue con la cerbatana.


----------



## unaie (16 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Mujer ucrania enseñando modales a los cochinazis invasores




Es demencial mandar mujeres jovenes al frente. Si la matan no matan solo a un soldado, matan a un batallon de futuros soldados para un pais.


----------



## JoséBatallas (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## arriondas (16 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Aun asi, el "linchamiento" publico que últimamente hacen los medios con todo aquel que se sale del guión deberia ser punible: las consecuencias de esto nunca se mencionan ni nadie se responsabiliza. Hay gente que ha perdido su trabajo y cosas peores: no seamos ingenuos.
> No te meten en el talego, pero te pueden joder bien tu sustento.



Así es. Para joderle la vida a alguien no hace falta enchironarlo. Y alguno incluso se acaba suicidando...


----------



## JoséBatallas (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Satori (16 Abr 2022)

Artigas dijo:


> En su momento ya se te explicó en extenso las razones por las cuales Pto. Argentino no podía ser utilizado como base de cazas, cómo lo único planificado de esa guerra fue el desembarco y recuperación de las islas el 2 de abril, a partir de allí todo fue improvisado. Demasiado se hizo, teniendo en cuenta esto y que se estaba peleando contra la OTAN con material desfasado 30/40 años, sin flota e imposibilitados de adquirir suministros bélicos debido a embargos varios.
> 
> Ahora, no entiendo a qué viene traer a cuento Malvinas, siendo que fue una guerra en un teatro de operaciones aeronaval. Ucrania es un teatro eminentemente terrestre con operaciones marítimas marginales.



Y vuelvo a decir que se os explicó detalladamente que Argentina lo tenia casi todo a su favor para ganar y perdió. Los generales y almirantes británicos que participaron en el conflicto ya se han jubilado y en youtube se pueden ver sus memorias, y coinciden en afirmar que los argentinos cometieron casi todos los errores posibles y aun asi les fue de un pelo.


----------



## El-Mano (16 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Realmente no lo sabemos, los Rusos disponen de un montón de bombas antipistas de tiempos Soviéticos, con lo cual seguramente las hayan utilizado en los aeropuertos militares y supongo que en civiles también.
> 
> Yo creo que los pocos Su-27, Su-25 y Mig-29 que les queden los están utilizando desde autopistas. Del Su-24 me parece más extraño que pueda desplegarse en carreteras y tramos rectos.



¿Que operatividad tienen los aviones rusos en despegues desde carreteras, en comparación con los saab suecos? Lo digo ya por curiosidad, en eso los saab tienen buena fama de cara a la galería. Si no lo sabes tampoco pierdas tiempo buscándolo, es por curiosidad...


----------



## CEMENTITOS (16 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Soldados ucranianos están fotografiando fotos de soldados rusos muertos y enviándolos a sus madres. Aquellos a quienes hemos otorgado el papel de representantes de los valores de occidente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fake news a base de medias verdades.
Si que pueden hacer tracking en redes sociales de los prisioneros, pero por ejemplo la foto del artículo es pura falsedad (aparte de estar fuera de lugar, ser de mal gusto, y probablemente ilegal).
Además la intencionalidad propagandística del WPost es *macabra y satánica*.

PD: hace apenas 2 años yo me reía de los que hablaban de "satanismo" en este foro.
A día de hoy, ya no me queda duda de que, efectivamente, hay algo raro que está creciendo.
¿Qui?


----------



## ussser (16 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los rusos no dejan también de usar la guerra psicológica…



Si esto ayuda a salvar unas cuantas vidas, bienvenido sea.


----------



## El-Mano (16 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Acabo de ver en el TG de vicktop55 un tren cargado de carburante para los ucranianos. Miles de rusos muertos y los genios militares rusos siguen dejando entrar trenes en Ucrania. Si no fuera por los precedentes históricos uno diría que es la primera guerra que hacen los rusos.



No comprendo a los rusos. Pero si dejan descargar el carburante y entonces vuelan el combustible, me parecerá un doble win-win.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (16 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Banda sonora de Alexander Nevski, película del genial Eisenstein y la música de Prokofiev, *compositor ruso nacido en Donetsk:*
> 
> 
> 
> Las excursiones (fracasadas) de Occidente contra Rusia no son ninguna novedad.



Pero pon la parte guena


----------



## Simo Hayha (16 Abr 2022)

Gloria a Ucrania! Gloria a ese pueblo que quiere ser libre. Debemos darles todas las armas necesarias para que maten a todos y cada uno de los cochinos que han destruido sus país y cometido crímenes de guerra y atrocidades.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> No comprendo a los rusos. Pero si dejan descargar el carburante y entonces vuelan el combustible, me parecerá un doble win-win.



En Siria dejaban cargar los camiones con petróleo robado a los sirios y luego bombardeaba a los camiones con su contenido…


----------



## frangelico (16 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> ¿Que operatividad tienen los aviones rusos en despegues desde carreteras, en comparación con los saab suecos? Lo digo ya por curiosidad, en eso los saab tienen buena fama de cara a la galería. Si no lo sabes tampoco pierdas tiempo buscándolo, es por curiosidad...



Los Saab son monomotores ligeros y en Suecia hay tramos de autopista que ya se diseñaron pensando en esto . En Suiza creo que también hay algo de eso o lo había hace década, ahora con los aviones que usan no sé. De todos modos, si tienes tramos rectos de carretera seguramente sea viable en general, al menos con aviones que no sean enormes.


----------



## Homero+10 (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (16 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Gloria a Ucrania! Gloria a ese pueblo que quiere ser libre. Debemos darles todas las armas necesarias para que maten a todos y cada uno de los cochinos que han destruido sus país y cometido crímenes de guerra y atrocidades.



que lacrimogeno, lituania? un pais que tuvo su ejercito con pasado nazi. Porque no vas tu a matar ruso so valiente?


----------



## Homero+10 (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Octubrista (16 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> No comprendo a los rusos. Pero si dejan descargar el carburante y entonces vuelan el combustible, me parecerá un doble win-win.



También en es posible que sigan la pista al destinatario de determinado combustible (queroseno, por ejemplo) y así conocer determinados emplazamientos de aeronaves.

Pero es interpretable también, que los rusos no tengan información, o no tengan interés, o escasa capacidad para atacar esos envíos de combustible.

Tienen razón varios analistas extranjeros (como decía un militar suizo) que Rusia, en realidad, está respetando infraestructuras y servicios.


----------



## bigmaller (16 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Curioso el An-70, una pena, era un buen transporte pero la crisis del final de la URSS lo dejó en nada. Las unidades que haya en Ucrania son las únicas que quedan de ese avión, que se parece al A-400M aunque en este caso el modelo europeo es posterior



Y podrian haber tenido cientos en uso en los paises de la esfera rusa si no hubieran hecho el subnormal desde hace 15 años.

Cuantas mas vueltas le doy a ukrania, mas increible me parece el ara kiri.


----------



## El-Mano (16 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En Siria dejaban cargar los camiones con petróleo robado a los sirios y luego bombardeaba a los camiones con su contenido…



Las primeras semanas en Siria se coronaron, a Turquía la dejó contenta.


----------



## Homero+10 (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Satori (16 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> No hay posibilidad de dar un golpe nuclear sin respuesta. Los silos nucleares en alerta tienen un sistema automático de disparo, por lo que en caso de detectar nukes de otro país, se dispararían automáticamente.
> Habéis visto muchas pelis de Hollywood.
> 
> Y os las creéis.
> ...



te la creerás tu, pero hay cierta corriente entre los teóricos de la doctrina militar estadounidense que piensan que cada vez están más cerca de poder dar un primer golpe devastador que destruya completamente la capacidad de respuesta estratégica del enemigo cargándose sus silos, sus bombarderos en sus hangares antes de despegar, los subs nucleares etc etc- 

La inclusión de Ucrania en la OTAN hubiera supuesto que los rusos no tuviesen apenas tiempo de respuesta en el caso de un ataque nuclear desde suelo europeo. Pero el caso es que las repúblicas bálticas, Polonia, Rumanía también están demasiado cerca de las fronteras rusas. Si la ofensiva rusa en Ucrania hubiese ido bien, Rusia como mínimo hubiese exigido la desnuclearización de esos países. Ahora a saber lo que pasará.

Pero todo esto es teoría, quien sabe lo que ocurrirá en unos años. De momento la realidad es que EEUU no se atreve ni con Corea del Norte, ni tampoco manda a su flota cerca de Venezuela desde que éste país compró cazas Sukhoi y misiles antibuque en buena cantidad, y antes de la crisis de Ucrania les estaba empezando a hacer guerra proxy desde Colombia.


----------



## Cosmopolita (16 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Los Saab son monomotores ligeros y en Suecia hay tramos de autopista que ya se diseñaron pensando en esto . En Suiza creo que también hay algo de eso o lo había hace década, ahora con los aviones que usan no sé. De todos modos, si tienes tramos rectos de carretera seguramente sea viable en general, al menos con aviones que no sean enormes.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1027467
> Ver archivo adjunto 1027468



Lo mismo en Polonia. Tampoco hace falta mucha adaptación para su uso.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Simo Hayha (16 Abr 2022)

Solo cuatro perdedores sarnosos y andrajosos se cree que rusia va a destruir a sangre y fuego ucrania por razones peregrinas y embusteras como "desmilitarizar y desnazificar", robar el futuro a sus niños y destruir la forma de vida de sus familiar y no pagar un alto precio por ello. A rusia le espera una penitencia de décadas por todos los pecados que están cometiendo.


----------



## frangelico (16 Abr 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Lo mismo en Polonia. Tampoco hace falta mucha adaptación para su uso.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Sí, ahí lo importante son los refugios (en Suiza creo que los hay subterráneos , pequeños y dispersos ) y toda la logística para operar de ese modo. España, con la enorme cantidad de autopistas que tiene, parece que nunca se ha planteado esta forma de operar


----------



## Malevich (16 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Otra muestra más de la barbarie rusa, de que efectivamente son orcos orientales sin nada que aportar a los uropedos.



Para los que vivan en Madrid el martes ponen un documental del Museo en los cines Verdi, en Bravo Murillo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Abr 2022)

*MAGIC MOVES*
*MAGIC CARDS*
*POWER MOVES*

 

*APU : Russia Announces War Against Elon Musk's Starlink Satellites, Accepts Attack On Moskva Warship*









Robert Wakefield


LOL. Who trusts Apu as a legit source! I was throwing in lot`s of propaganda incoming




anonup.com


----------



## Artigas (16 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Y vuelvo a decir que se os explicó detalladamente que Argentina lo tenia casi todo a su favor para ganar y perdió. Los generales y almirantes británicos que participaron en el conflicto ya se han jubilado y en youtube se pueden ver sus memorias, y coinciden en afirmar que los argentinos cometieron casi todos los errores posibles y aun asi les fue de un pelo.



La explicación a eso es simple: agrandan al adversario para enaltecer su victoria. Argentina no tenía forma de ganar esa guerra desde el momento en que la flota británica salió de Inglaterra. Tanto Moore como Woodward no están jubilados, ya están muertos, y, por lo que yo recuerdo, en sus memorias (leídas en papel, no por videitos de YouTube), siempre ponderaron, en exceso, la actuación argentina por la razón que ya te he dicho.

Y vuelvo a preguntarte: ¿Qué tiene que ver la campaña del Atlántico Sur con Ucrania?


----------



## Pato Sentado (16 Abr 2022)

Los cosacos zaporogos son lo más parecido que tuvo Ucrania a ser un país hasta 1991.


----------



## El-Mano (16 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Los Saab son monomotores ligeros y en Suecia hay tramos de autopista que ya se diseñaron pensando en esto . En Suiza creo que también hay algo de eso o lo había hace década, ahora con los aviones que usan no sé. De todos modos, si tienes tramos rectos de carretera seguramente sea viable en general, al menos con aviones que no sean enormes.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1027467
> Ver archivo adjunto 1027468



Al ser monomotor, decían que era fácil cambiar el motor entero por pocos mecánicos en pocas horas, entonces virtualmente los convertía en aviones que se podían esconder en cualquier túnel, reparar con cierta rapidez, sin ser muy complejo y despegar de nuevo. Podían prescindir de aeropuertos si fuera necesario y etc...

BestCorea también diseñaron sus carreteras para lo mismo, aunque sin aviones *específicos para ello. Y si yo fuera Irán tomaría nota de la idea, aunque no sé si será viable para ellos.


----------



## Satori (16 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> ¿Qué está estudiado? Por supuesto, es que debería estar estudiado las posibles medidas de contención de una invasión alienígena o un apocalipsis zombie. Que se vaya a materializar, pues es muy complicado, porque antes de atacar a Rusia así porque sí hay que vendérselo a la población y eso requiere un tiempo. En la muy progresista, ética, ecologista y sensible a las minorias sociales poblaciones de EEUU y Europa es compliado vender el genocidio preventivo de decenas de millones de personas. Sabemos que vender eso en Rusia, China y Corea del Norte es más fácil, puesto que un estado totalitario es como una monarquía absolutista: "Rusia soy yo, podría decir Putin".
> 
> A ver, hay un concepto básico *que los que apoyais estados totalitarios* no entendéis: En las democracias el cambio de opinión y de política ocurre con el simple hecho de cambiar de gobierno. ¿Que EEUU invade Afganistan a las órdenes de Bush? Se hizo, que se mantuvo con Obama, se hizo. Que Trump dijo que lo mejor era irse de allí, se planificó. Que Biden dijo "a tomar por culo", me voy ya, pero ya, ya, ya. Se hizo. ¿Que un futuro presidente de EEUU puede decir "fue un error invadir Afganistan, perdonenos", se haría sin despeinarse. En la política China acostumbrada a planificaciones a largo plazo no se entienden estos devaneos, los consideran como inconsistencia, pérdida de tiempo y recursos y propio de sociedades inmaduras y caprichosas, pues mira, es posible que el tiempo le de la razón a los chinos.
> 
> ¿Es mejor el sistema chino que el occidental? Para los que viven en democracia dirán que no, pero los hechos demuestran que es más eficiente.



No se de donde sacas que yo apoye a estados totalitarios, De hecho me parece una falacia del hombre de paja de manual. También creo que te equivocas bastante en lo referente a politica exterior de EEUU: cada presidencia pone su impronta pero con la parcial excepción de Trump, hay una línea continuista muy evidente en los aspectos más generales. 

Por último, un detalle que creo que has obviado: si vas a iniciar un guerra preventiva, lo ultimísimo que se puede hacer es consultar a la población. Por su propia naturaleza el éxito depende de un sigilo extremo y si alguna vez se llevara a cabo, la opinión pública se encontraría eso como un hecho consumado.


----------



## El-Mano (16 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> También en es posible que sigan la pista al destinatario de determinado combustible (queroseno, por ejemplo) y así conocer determinados emplazamientos de aeronaves.
> 
> Pero es interpretable también, que los rusos no tengan información, o no tengan interés, o escasa capacidad para atacar esos envíos de combustible.
> 
> Tienen razón varios analistas extranjeros (como decía un militar suizo) que Rusia, en realidad, está respetando infraestructuras y servicios.



Muchos se han mal acostrumbrado a las "intervenciones" de la OTAN y esto les parece raro... Aunque ya a estas alturas creo que deberían cambiar y buscar un término medio, no diré dejar todo sin luz, y etc... Pero si aumentar bombardeos a fábricas militares, a cuarteles y etc etc.


----------



## Malevich (16 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> No hace falta sobrevolar Moldavia, que además tiene pegada a Ucrania la cosa esa rara de Transnistria, Rumanía hace frontera con Ucrania también por el Mar Negro.



Y por el norte. Bucovina y Maramures.


----------



## Simo Hayha (16 Abr 2022)

Un niño ucranio muestra su casa destruída por lo cochinos, mientras en la televisión pública rusa llaman al genocidio y la exterminación de todos los ucranios. Como si de la solución final de los nazis se tratase. Me temo que el despertar de la sociedad rusa, como el de la alemana en los 40, no va a ser agradable. Los lamentos se va a oir desde Lisboa.


----------



## mazuste (16 Abr 2022)

Ya ni es extraño ver a "el pais" santificando el nazismo ¿Por qué será?


----------



## Satori (16 Abr 2022)

Artigas dijo:


> La explicación a eso es simple: agrandan al adversario para enaltecer su victoria. Argentina no tenía forma de ganar esa guerra desde el momento en que la flota británica salió de Inglaterra. Tanto Moore como Woodward no están jubilados, ya están muertos, y, por lo que yo recuerdo, en sus memorias (leídas en papel, no por videitos de YouTube), siempre ponderaron, en exceso, la actuación argentina por la razón que ya te he dicho.
> 
> Y vuelvo a preguntarte: ¿Qué tiene que ver la campaña del Atlántico Sur con Ucrania?



Sobre la guerra de las Malvinas, ya veo que sigue siendo cierto que no hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver.

Sobre la otra pregunta, si ves el hilo verás que no fui yo quien introdujo ese tema en este hilo, y estoy de acuerdo en que ambos conflictos tienen poco que ver, si acaso se pueden parecer en la desastrosa planificación por parte argentina y por la rusa.


----------



## Bocanegra (16 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Los empleados de los servicios públicos de Mariupol han comenzado la recolección de basura para evitar un desastre ambiental.
> 
> t.me/anna_noticias/28538



ponen salario desde 30.000 rublos


----------



## frangelico (16 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Y por el norte. Bucovina y Maramures.



También , pero par ir a Odessa se va mejor por el mar.


----------



## Bocanegra (16 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ya ni es extraño ver a "el pais" santificando el nazismo ¿Por qué será?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1027479



brutal la campaña


----------



## arriondas (16 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ya ni es extraño ver a "el pais" santificando el nazismo ¿Por qué será?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1027479



Menudo articulo más infantiloide, da vergüenza ajena. La campaña de glorificación del de Kvartal 95 ha llegado a niveles incluso ofensivos. A los perrodistas les ponía a picar carbón en los pozos de la Cuenca, pero antes que también hagan entibación y los drenen.


----------



## Malevich (16 Abr 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Eso lo sabemos nosotros.
> Los miles de monguers que se pondrán la bandera de Marruecos en sus cuentas de Twitter, no.



Relato ganado de antemano vía "guerra contra el colonialismo".


----------



## npintos (16 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> No se de donde sacas que yo apoye a estados totalitarios, De hecho me parece una falacia del hombre de paja de manual. También creo que te equivocas bastante en lo referente a politica exterior de EEUU: cada presidencia pone su impronta pero con la parcial excepción de Trump, hay una línea continuista muy evidente en los aspectos más generales.
> 
> Por último, un detalle que creo que has obviado: *si vas a iniciar un guerra preventiva, lo ultimísimo que se puede hacer es consultar a la población.* Por su propia naturaleza el éxito depende de un sigilo extremo y si alguna vez se llevara a cabo, la opinión pública se encontraría eso como un hecho consumado.



Ninguna guerra se consulta con la población que va a ser la que pone los muertos; lo que interpreto del mensaje es que hay que "venderla", es decir, mentalizar a los NPC para que, mínimamente, no se opongan. Se los prepara, y cuando se da el zarpazo (sin avisar, obviamente), todos están viendo lo que era inevitable, con mentalidad de fatalidad ineludible...

Puede buscar los ejemplos que quiera, antes del golpe, la población ya estaba preparada; los false flag que dan el pistoletazo de salida se hacen cuando la masa ya tiene conocimiento del problema, de lo malo que es el enemigo, etc.


----------



## Octubrista (16 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Y podrian haber tenido cientos en uso en los paises de la esfera rusa si no hubieran hecho el subnormal desde hace 15 años.
> 
> Cuantas mas vueltas le doy a ukrania, mas increible me parece el ara kiri.



Hace una década había aviones de carga ucranianos aterrizando en España (Vitoria, Sevilla, etc) trasladando componentes para la fábricas de automóviles.

Los hubo transportando componentes de Renault a América Latina.


----------



## mapachën (16 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> te la creerás tu, pero hay cierta corriente entre los teóricos de la doctrina militar estadounidense que piensan que cada vez están más cerca de poder dar un primer golpe devastador que destruya completamente la capacidad de respuesta estratégica del enemigo cargándose sus silos, sus bombarderos en sus hangares antes de despegar, los subs nucleares etc etc-
> 
> La inclusión de Ucrania en la OTAN hubiera supuesto que los rusos no tuviesen apenas tiempo de respuesta en el caso de un ataque nuclear desde suelo europeo. Pero el caso es que las repúblicas bálticas, Polonia, Rumanía también están demasiado cerca de las fronteras rusas. Si la ofensiva rusa en Ucrania hubiese ido bien, Rusia como mínimo hubiese exigido la desnuclearización de esos países. Ahora a saber lo que pasará.
> 
> Pero todo esto es teoría, quien sabe lo que ocurrirá en unos años. De momento la realidad es que EEUU no se atreve ni con Corea del Norte, ni tampoco manda a su flota cerca de Venezuela desde que éste país compró cazas Sukhoi y misiles antibuque en buena cantidad, y antes de la crisis de Ucrania les estaba empezando a hacer guerra proxy desde Colombia.



También de los silos en Ufa, urales, Siberia, kamchatka? Propaganda... 

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fulcrum29smt (16 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> ¿Que operatividad tienen los aviones rusos en despegues desde carreteras, en comparación con los saab suecos? Lo digo ya por curiosidad, en eso los saab tienen buena fama de cara a la galería. Si no lo sabes tampoco pierdas tiempo buscándolo, es por curiosidad...



Depende del avión, pero en general todos los aviones Soviéticos estaban preparados para usar pistas semipreparadas, era la doctrina de la aviación frontal en la guerra fria en caso de tener que invadir Europa.


----------



## Ramonmo (16 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> La inclusión de Ucrania en la OTAN hubiera supuesto que los rusos no tuviesen apenas tiempo de respuesta en el caso de un ataque nuclear desde suelo europeo. Pero el caso es que las repúblicas bálticas, Polonia, Rumanía también están demasiado cerca de las fronteras rusas. Si la ofensiva rusa en Ucrania hubiese ido bien, Rusia como mínimo hubiese exigido la desnuclearización de esos países. Ahora a saber lo que pasará.



No olvidemos tampoco que el problema de una Ucrania otánica para Rusia no es ya únicamente la posibilidad de un ataque nuclear imparable; es que también estaría la de un ataque *convencional* imparable. La OTAN podría lanzar desde Ucrania oleadas de blindados hacia el corazón de Rusia a través de esa enorme frontera y en un terreno muy llano. Es que, aparte, también está la posibilidad de acceso de Rusia al Mar Negro. Es que, en definitiva, la perspectiva de una Ucrania formando parte de la organización militar enemiga es una pesadilla estratégica para los rusos desde cualquier punto de vista.


----------



## frangelico (16 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Hace una década había aviones de carga ucranianos aterrizando en España (Vitoria, Sevilla, etc) trasladando componentes para la fábricas de automóviles.
> 
> Los hubo transportando componentes de Renault a América Latina.



Es que conservaron Antonov en su territorio y podrían haberle sacado partido. Pero al no llevarse bien con Rusia los rusos han ido sacando sus propios proyectos en fábricas propias y ahora los nuevos transportes en esa categoría serán los Il-276. El caso es que se pierde ahí un nivel industrial muy bueno.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (16 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Los SUBNORMALES habituales se reian de un carro ruso atascado en el barro hace un par de semanas.
> 
> Ahora nos reiremos nosotros.



Pues los carros occidentales son mucho mas pesados, como intenten meterlos en Ucrania o Rusia tenemos descojone asegurado...o hacerlos pasar por los puentes que suelen ser bastante estrechos, al igual que las carreteras..

En el Google Earth se puede ver que las carreteras estrechas son la norma tanto en Rusia como en Ucrania, ésto es la carretera principal que entra desde Hungría y parece una comarcal de aquí


----------



## apocalippsis (16 Abr 2022)

para negociaciones 

t.me/anna_noticias/28563


----------



## Hermericus (16 Abr 2022)

Rusia controla Izyum y Balakliya, en el Oblast de Jarkov.


----------



## El-Mano (16 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Depende del avión, pero en general todos los aviones Soviéticos estaban preparados para usar pistas semipreparadas, era la doctrina de la aviación frontal en la guerra fria en caso de tener que invadir Europa.



Algo sabía de eso, de hecho la inclusión de los paracaídas de frenado va en ese sentido? si no me equivoco, les suele gustar operar en pistas cortas o esa sensación me da.


----------



## apocalippsis (16 Abr 2022)

*El ejército ruso cubre la artillería ucraniana.*

t.me/anna_noticias/28562


----------



## Artigas (16 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Sobre la guerra de las Malvinas, ya veo que sigue siendo cierto que no hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver.
> 
> Sobre la otra pregunta, si ves el hilo verás que no fui yo quien introdujo ese tema en este hilo, y estoy de acuerdo en que ambos conflictos tienen poco que ver, si acaso se pueden parecer en la desastrosa planificación por parte argentina y por la rusa.



¿Qué planificación argentina? Si no la hubo. Si se ejecutó el desembarco y recuperación en base al supuesto estratégico de que los ingleses no venían. ¿Cómo se puede analizar y puntualizar errores partiendo desde ese punto?

Y la corto acá, que esto no tiene nada que ver con este hilo.


----------



## npintos (16 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ya ni es extraño ver a "el pais" santificando el nazismo ¿Por qué será?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1027479



Está claro que no hay buenos y malos, sino malos y "menos malos"; pero viendo por que bando toma partido Lo Pais, está claro que me encontraré en la vereda opuesta.


----------



## apocalippsis (16 Abr 2022)

Follinsky y los putos retrasados que les mandan armas, vale la pena ?

Desde aquí, el enemigo golpeó a nuestro camarada: la reacción no pudo sino seguir. Será mejor que se rindan... 

t.me/anna_noticias/28564


----------



## Bocanegra (16 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> No hace falta sobrevolar Moldavia, que además tiene pegada a Ucrania la cosa esa rara de Transnistria, Rumanía hace frontera con Ucrania también por el Mar Negro.



y qué sentido tiene meter un avión en un avispero? quizá una ruta por el norte hubiera sido más segura pero también mucho más lenta para poder llegar al campo de batalla

entonces.....tenían mucha urgencia en llegar a destino, no? 

pregunto a todos, no sólo al citado


----------



## ATDTn (16 Abr 2022)

Julc dijo:


> ¿Dónde hemos visto eso antes?
> 
> Y aún te dicen que no son los catalufos de la estepa.



Ultranacionalismo...
Los vascos y catalanes son mejores y su idioma, porque sí y los españoles sobran.

Misma mierda mismas ideas.


----------



## El-Mano (16 Abr 2022)

Bueno, voy a ver este vídeo a 1x5 a ver de qué va: tiene pinta buena, a ver cómo evoluciona...


----------



## Arraki (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Teuro (16 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Si dejar de reconocer el rol autocrático del liderazgo ruso, permíteme señalarte que si hoy existe un líder *con nivel de ESTADISTA*, ese es Putin.
> 
> Putin tiene una comprensión geopolítica y un manejo de los tiempos y las circunstancias, *que ningún otro líder occidental puede siquiera mirar de lejos.*
> 
> ¿O me vas a decir que a tu criterio Biden o Macron o Boris Jonhson son unos genios?



Un poco mesianico tu punto de vista, sin embargo yo soy de los que ve más virtudes de un lider en la oposicón que gobernando. En la oposición hace diagnósticos correctos y gobernando políticas erráticas. Pero vamos, no le voy a discutir que Putin es un lider y un estadista perfecto.

Respecto a Macron, Boris, Biden, Scholz, Sánchez, Trudeau .... Si, el panorama es dantesco.


----------



## npintos (16 Abr 2022)

Artigas dijo:


> ¿Qué planificación argentina? Si no la hubo. Si se ejecutó el desembarco y recuperación en base al supuesto estratégico de que los ingleses no venían. ¿Cómo se puede analizar y puntualizar errores partiendo desde ese punto?
> 
> Y la corto acá, que esto no tiene nada que ver con este hilo.



No solo que los ingleses no iban a ir a Malvinas, sino que invocando el TIAR USA se iba a poner del lado de Argentina...

Exceso de alcohol y falta de conocimiento, tanto intelectual como de la realidad.


----------



## caype (16 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Gracias, uno de mis compositores preferidos de música Clasica desde que ví a mediados de los 90 la película Alexander Nevsky (1938) con subtitulos en Inglés de Sergei Eisenstein en el Royal Opera House de Londres con música de Profokiev y coros en directo.
> 
> Es una película que verdaderamente muestra el alma del pueblo Ruso.
> 
> ...



Alexander Nevsky está muy bien hasta que te das cuenta de que solo un año después estrenaron el mago de Oz y lo que el viento se llevó y parece que han pasado 20 años, se ve anticuadisima. Eso si, la bajada sonora de Prokofiev, una maravilla.

Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El-Mano (16 Abr 2022)

Artigas dijo:


> ¿Qué planificación argentina? Si no la hubo. Si se ejecutó el desembarco y recuperación en base al supuesto estratégico de que los ingleses no venían. ¿Cómo se puede analizar y puntualizar errores partiendo desde ese punto?
> 
> Y la corto acá, que esto no tiene nada que ver con este hilo.



Yo destacaría los santos cojon** de los pilotos argentinos antes de acabar, independientemente del resto. Y como apenas comprendo aquella guerra no comentaré nada más.


----------



## crocodile (16 Abr 2022)

‼ Shariy: Canal ucraniano "1+1": "Servimos a Rusia" 

Uno de los canales de televisión más grandes de Ucrania, "1 + 1", filmó una historia desde el taller de la Planta Blindada de Kiev, donde repararon equipos rusos capturados, en particular, tanques BMP-3 y T-72B3.

Los rusos calcularon las coordenadas exactas y en la noche del 16 de abril, la tienda fue destruida junto con los "maestros del trofeo", los medios ucranianos están indignados.

Anatoly Shariy: “Al final de cada historia de “1 + 1”, debe haber una posdata breve y tranquila a continuación en letras pequeñas pero claras: “Servir a Rusia” .


----------



## Zepequenhô (16 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El hombre más rico de Ucrania promete reconstruir la sitiada Mariupol y hacerse aún más rico con las comisiones que piensa embolsarse *



Te amplio la información.


----------



## McNulty (16 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Putin debe ser juzgado por los crímenes de guerra cometidos en ucrania y ejecutado en la plaza roja de moscú por un peloton de fusilamiento formado por *los líderes del mundo libre, como Obama, Hillary Clinton, Pedro Sánchez, Trudeau, Biden, etc.*


----------



## arriondas (16 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ‼ Shariy: Canal ucraniano "1+1": "Servimos a Rusia"
> 
> Uno de los canales de televisión más grandes de Ucrania, "1 + 1", filmó una historia desde el taller de la Planta Blindada de Kiev, donde repararon equipos rusos capturados, en particular, tanques BMP-3 y T-72B3.
> 
> ...



¿A quién tienen al frente de sus tropas? ¿A Ivan Budko? Es que hay que ser gilipollas, encima van y lo enseñan.


----------



## apocalippsis (16 Abr 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> y qué sentido tiene meter un avión en un avispero? quizá una ruta por el norte hubiera sido más segura pero también mucho más lenta para poder llegar al campo de batalla
> 
> entonces.....tenían mucha urgencia en llegar a destino, no?
> 
> pregunto a todos, no sólo al citado



A lo mejor es el ardor patriotico, como seguro que desde ahi le metieron el misilazo al mosvka, pues dicen venga que esto es seguro, y si que lo era por lo visto, pero ya se acabo tanto mariconeo ruso.


----------



## Decimus (16 Abr 2022)

*Reivindicaciones de su posesión*
La abadía de Charroux reivindicó poseer el Santo Prepucio durante la Edad Media. Se dijo que había sido regalado a los monjes por Carlomagno, del que a su vez se dice que aseguró que un ángel se lo había traído (aunque existe otra versión según la cual el Santo Prepucio fue un regalo de boda de Irene, emperatriz de Bizancio). A principios del siglo XII, se llevó en procesión a Roma, donde le fue presentado al Papa Inocencio III, al que se le pidió que asegurase su autenticidad. El Papa rechazó la propuesta. En algún momento indeterminado la reliquia se perdió y permaneció perdida hasta 1856, cuando un obrero que efectuaba labores de mantenimiento en la abadía aseguró haber encontrado un relicario oculto dentro de una pared, que contenía el prepucio perdido.

La abadía de Coulombs, en la diócesis de Chartres también reivindicó en la Edad Media estar en poder del Santo Prepucio. Una leyenda dice que cuando Catalina de Valois se quedó embarazada en 1421, su marido, Enrique V de Inglaterra, mandó buscar el Santo Prepucio. De acuerdo con esta leyenda, la reliquia funcionó tan bien que Enrique V no quiso devolverla tras el nacimiento del niño (el que sería más tarde Enrique VI de Inglaterra). Es posible que se dirigiesen a Amberes, ciudad que conservaba una de estas reliquias mejor consideradas desde el 1100, supuestamente desde que el rey Balduino I de Jerusalén lo hubiese adquirido durante una Cruzada. Falso o no, en 1426 se constituyó en esta ciudad la hermandad _van der heiliger Besnidenissen ons liefs Heeren Jhesu Cristi in onser liever Vrouwen Kercke t'Antwerpen_,[_cita requerida_] destinada a la protección de la reliquia, y compuesta por 24 ilustres prelados y personalidades locales.

Otros lugares en los que se ha asegurado que se encontraba el Santo Prepucio son la Basílica de San Juan de Letrán de Roma, la catedral de Le Puy-en-Velay, la de Santiago de Compostela, la ciudad de Amberes, y las iglesias de Besançon, Metz, Hildesheim y Calcata. El escritor renacentista Alfonso de Valdés afirma haber visto personalmente la reliquia _"en Roma y en Burgos, y también en Nuestra Señora de Amberes"._6*7** Se ha señalado8 que tras las Cruzadas circulaban por Europa hasta 14 reliquias identificadas como tal.*









Santo Prepucio - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Teuro (16 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Parece mentira que algunos miren al mundo desde su ombligo y no se den cuenta de los ENORMES cambios que han ocurrido en las últimas dos décadas.
> 
> Parece que todavía vivimos en el "_*Occidente 1990 style*_" y no tomamos consciencia de que estamos en un mundo "*Modelo 2021*" donde muchas cosas han cambiado.
> 
> ...



Tenemos una ligera sospecha de lo que pasa: Desde la crisis de las .com los Bancos Centrales han estado dopando la economía mundial a base de inyectar dinero en cantidades industriales pero manteniendo la inflación, esa fluidez ha generado burbujas, pero parte de ella se ha ido a financiar cosas productivas, en concreto ha permitido el desarrollo y avance de multitud de países en vías de desarrollo con estabilidad política y rigor económico, básicamente naciones de Asia. Ese desarrollo se ha producido a costa de desintrializar occidente, el nivel de vida occidental se ha mantenido en base a aumentar masa monetaria. ¿Qué pasa ahora? Pues que escasean las materias primas y por otro lado el dique que se montó en occidente para contener la inflación acumulada en base a deuda y liquidez está a punto de romperse.

Putin habla de bombas, nukes y de párpados volatilizados, pero a mi me gusta comparar la inflación con un tsunami, un tsunami de mierda donde se va lleva "p'alante" al que no se agarre bien, agarre a algo que aguante la subida de la marea.


----------



## apocalippsis (16 Abr 2022)

Ya veras como acabara odessa despues del Mosvka (lo llamo asi por los subnormales estos del generalato ruso que lo tenian ahi de diana), bueno esos tienen pinta que saldran pitando..............nose cuanta poblacion hay ahi pero saldran o se rendiran en cero coma.


----------



## Epicii (16 Abr 2022)

Estan buscando el avion en territorio de Rumania....


----------



## Pato Sentado (16 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El Kremlin está tratando de vender la mentira de que el ejército polaco se está preparando para anexar el oeste de Ucrania.
> 
> Esta vez no lograrán sembrar la discordia entre Polonia y Ucrania.
> 
> Si entra el ejército polaco, no será para anexar nada, solo para ayudar a Ucrania a luchar contra el ejército ruso.



Busca en Google Taras Bulba


----------



## fulcrum29smt (16 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


>



Ya ya, pero esos están probados en fábrica con los wunderwaffen regalados por Occidente.

Sr. Amaury como usted sabrá esto es la eterna lucha entre el escudo y la espada.


----------



## Alvin Red (16 Abr 2022)

Pues mirando algunos videos sobre Mariupol no se ven edificios gravemente afectados, mucha pared tabiquera, negro humo en las fachadas, tejados hundidos, impactos de bala en las fachadas, cosas que se puede arreglar con un poco de esfuerzo.

Me he fijado en la aparición de grietas verticales en las fachadas de los edificios que mostrarían una falla estructural del edificio pero no las he visto, los edificios parecen bien asentados.


----------



## Teuro (16 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A los que no veo muy comprometidos es a los franceses. Estos tipos siempre han tratado de protagonizar las cosas y cuando hay que dar la cara de verdad, se esconden como conejos, a diferencia de los ingleses que se meten hasta el fondo en todos los fregados.



Bien podríamos aprender de ellos: Qué más da perder o ganar una guerra, lo importante es sentarse después de esta en la mesa de los ganadores. Bueno, en esto también es experta Italia. En serio, a veces pienso que los españoles somos los bárbararos y el hemano tonto de los latinos europeos.


----------



## Top5 (16 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> te la creerás tu, pero hay cierta corriente entre los teóricos de la doctrina militar estadounidense que piensan que cada vez están más cerca de poder dar un primer golpe devastador que destruya completamente la capacidad de respuesta estratégica del enemigo cargándose sus silos, sus bombarderos en sus hangares antes de despegar, los subs nucleares etc etc-
> 
> La inclusión de Ucrania en la OTAN hubiera supuesto que los rusos no tuviesen apenas tiempo de respuesta en el caso de un ataque nuclear desde suelo europeo. Pero el caso es que las repúblicas bálticas, Polonia, Rumanía también están demasiado cerca de las fronteras rusas. Si la ofensiva rusa en Ucrania hubiese ido bien, Rusia como mínimo hubiese exigido la desnuclearización de esos países. Ahora a saber lo que pasará.
> 
> Pero todo esto es teoría, quien sabe lo que ocurrirá en unos años. De momento la realidad es que EEUU no se atreve ni con Corea del Norte, ni tampoco manda a su flota cerca de Venezuela desde que éste país compró cazas Sukhoi y misiles antibuque en buena cantidad, y antes de la crisis de Ucrania les estaba empezando a hacer guerra proxy desde Colombia.



El problema de esa estrategia es que los rusos ya saben que tienen ese problema. Simplemente metiendo el mando y control en los Urales podrían responder hasta después de haber perdido Moscú con más razones para destruir completamente a su enemigo.

Ya hace años que se escucha desde occidente que puede haber posibilidades de ganar una guerra nuclear por lo que tu dices, lo lógico es suponer que "el otro lado" tenga ya implementada una contestación a esa "posibilidad".


----------



## BikeroII (16 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Muestras de la barbarie rusa y de su incivilizada civilización.



No hay ciudad más Europea y más bonita que San Petersburgo. Todos estos políticuchos de medio pelo que nos rodean deberían visitarla así como el museo Ermitage y lavarse la boca antes de opinar sobre Rusia.


----------



## Artigas (16 Abr 2022)

Spoiler






npintos dijo:


> No solo que los ingleses no iban a ir a Malvinas, sino que invocando el TIAR USA se iba a poner del lado de Argentina...
> 
> Exceso de alcohol y falta de conocimiento, tanto intelectual como de la realidad.



Puede haber sido así o los mejicanearon ofreciéndoles Malvinas a cambio de ciertos trabajos que las Juntas les hicieron en el Cono Sur y América Central. En todo caso, los responsables son los que pusieron las firmas, que fueron tres, no solamente el supuesto borracho.


----------



## Arraki (16 Abr 2022)

Me imagino que se habrá compartido, pero es un vídeo de combate urbano impresionante y por si acaso lo pongo


----------



## amcxxl (16 Abr 2022)

Solo queda la planta siderúrgica Azovstal


Chechenos en el distrito de Primorsky de la ciudad de Mariupol después de haber sido liberado, publiqué una versión sin censura en mi cuenta de Telegram. Las calles están llenas de cadáveres de Azov.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (16 Abr 2022)

Esto es demasiado para ser normal, aquí están pasando cosas que denotan hay gato encerrado...ya no sabemos si TODO forma parte de un plan.


*Sergei Shoigu, ministro de defensa de Rusia con repentitis


*


El desaparecido ministro de defensa de Rusia está luchando por su vida después de que, según los informes, sufrió un ataque cardíaco «masivo».

Se cree que Sergei Shoigu, de 66 años, está en cuidados intensivos y su condición debilitante no se debe a causas naturales, según uno de los enemigos de Vladimir Putin










Amigo de Putin sufre un ataque al corazón "demasiado masivo para haber sido causado naturalmente" - Inicio


El desaparecido ministro de defensa de Rusia está luchando por su vida después de que, según los informes, sufrió un ataque cardíaco "masivo".



zonadeprensard.com


----------



## Satori (16 Abr 2022)

Artigas dijo:


> ¿Qué planificación argentina? Si no la hubo. *Si se ejecutó el desembarco y recuperación en base al supuesto estratégico de que los ingleses no venían.* ¿Cómo se puede analizar y puntualizar errores partiendo desde ese punto?
> 
> Y la corto acá, que esto no tiene nada que ver con este hilo.



Pues precisamente ese fue el primero de muchos, muchísimos errores. 

Un principio básico de estrategia militar es anticipar todos los escenarios posibles y prepararse ante las peores contingencias. Una respuesta militar británica entraba en el terreno no ya de lo previsible, sino de lo probable y una mínima prudencia hubiese aconsejado fortificar las islas, sobre todo haciendo el aeropuerto operativo para la aviación de combate argentina, algo que era perfectamente posible (lo hicieron los británicos con elementos prefabricados nada más terminar la guerra para operar desde allí los Phantom de la RAF) y que hubiese decantado la guerra del lado argentino.


----------



## Satori (16 Abr 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> El problema de esa estrategia es que los rusos ya saben que tienen ese problema. Simplemente metiendo el mando y control en los Urales podrían responder hasta después de haber perdido Moscú con más razones para destruir completamente a su enemigo.
> 
> Ya hace años que se escucha desde occidente que puede haber posibilidades de ganar una guerra nuclear por lo que tu dices, lo lógico es suponer que "el otro lado" tenga ya implementada una contestación a esa "posibilidad".



Con lo que estamos viendo en Ucrania, yo no me fiaría mucho de las capacidades reales del alto mando político y militar ruso. Aparte de que no me extrañaría que estuviesen infiltrados hasta las trancas y que los satélites de eeuu vigilen de manera estricta tanto su despliegue convencional como el nuclear.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (16 Abr 2022)

caype dijo:


> Alexander Nevsky está muy bien hasta que te das cuenta de que solo un año después estrenaron el mago de Oz y lo que el viento se llevó y parece que han pasado 20 años, se ve anticuadisima. Eso si, la bajada sonora de Prokofiev, una maravilla.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk



Son películas distintas y con intenciones distintas, una con intención de distraer y que esta muy bien a nivel músical y de entrenimiento y la otra es una película patriótica que anticipa la guerra que estaba a punto de estallar contra el mismo enemigo.

Como bién dices la música una maravilla.

En su día compré una colección de películas en dvd de Serguei Eisenstein y aunque parezcan antiguas me gustaron mucho tanto el Acorazado Potenkim (obra maestra del cine aunque sea muda) y las 2 partes de Ivan el Terrible con música también de Prokofiev.


----------



## Remequilox (16 Abr 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> y qué sentido tiene meter un avión en un avispero? quizá una ruta por el norte hubiera sido más segura pero también mucho más lenta para poder llegar al campo de batalla
> 
> entonces.....tenían mucha urgencia en llegar a destino, no?
> 
> pregunto a todos, no sólo al citado



No es por autocitarme, pero algo así ya lo apunté, y explica en parte lo del crucero Moscú:



Remequilox dijo:


> ¿Querían dar un toque, y que el Moscú desapareciese de la zona? Posiblemente, y así meter uno o dos mercantes con "ayuda humanitaria", o limpiar unas horas la defensa antiaérea y llevar unos portes rápidos a la zona.


----------



## amcxxl (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Abr 2022)

BAJAS QUE RUSIA ATRIBUYE A LA NAZION INFILTRADA DE ZIONISTAS NAZIS DE UCRANIA
*23367*


* Russian military publishes Ukrainian casualty numbers 




*

Moscow claims Kiev has lost 23,367 combatants combined from the army, national guard and foreign mercenaries








Russian military publishes Ukrainian casualty numbers


The Russian Ministry of Defense has said that Ukraine has lost more than 23,000 troops since hostilities began




www.rt.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Me imagino que se habrá compartido, pero es un vídeo de combate urbano impresionante y por si acaso lo pongo



con lo fácil que sería acabar con ETA con un simple comando del ejército y los políticos españoles prefirieron que estuviesen aterrorizando a toda la nación durante décadas , matando a cientos de inocentes y cientos de miles que se sentían intimidados y amenazados.


----------



## Roedr (16 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Esto es demasiado para ser normal, aquí están pasando cosas que denotan hay gato encerrado...ya no sabemos si TODO forma parte de un plan.
> 
> 
> *Sergei Shoigu, ministro de defensa de Rusia con repentitis
> ...



mala pinta.... Putin o la CIA.


----------



## Top5 (16 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Con lo que estamos viendo en Ucrania, yo no me fiaría mucho de las capacidades reales del alto mando político y militar ruso. Aparte de que no me extrañaría que estuviesen infiltrados hasta las trancas y que los satélites de eeuu vigilen de manera estricta tanto su despliegue convencional como el nuclear.



A ver... tienes razón en decir que se han hecho cagadas de el lado ruso, pero el omnipotente Pentágono también las ha hecho, recordemos a los cabreros afganos no hace mucho. De hecho la filosofía estadounidense de creer que no te van a tirar cabezas nucleares por que eres el güeno es una temeridad que le puede costar mucho al mundo y hasta los propios E-E-U-U.

De hecho Europa debería saber que *los primeros en ser sacrificados por las "libertades" de E-E-U-U vamos a ser nosotros los europedos... por que somos los primeros que van a palmar*
Es una lástima que en las cancillerías de esta _inteligentísima Europa_ no se vaya a ver el problema que cualquiera con dos dedos de frente puede ver hasta en este foro. _Ainchs..._


----------



## Julc (16 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> con lo fácil que sería acabar con ETA con un simple comando del ejército y los políticos españoles prefirieron que estuviesen aterrorizando a toda la nación durante décadas , matando a cientos de inocentes y cientos de miles que se sentían intimidados y amenazados.



Mira Alemania con la banda Baader Meinhof (o algo parecido).
Unos "suicidios" en la cárcel y se acabó la banda.
Si no se acabó con ETA es porque no interesaba.


----------



## NPI (16 Abr 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Eso lo sabemos nosotros.
> Los miles de monguers que se pondrán la bandera de Marruecos en sus cuentas de Twitter, no.



En un futuro los que ahora en sus perfiles colocan imágenes tales como la (bandera 404, girasol, etc.), eran los mismos de 2020-2021, es decir, son ganado y siguen al pastor.

Refranero español: ¿Dónde va Vicente? Donde va la gente

09:29 pm


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> con lo fácil que sería acabar con ETA con un simple comando del ejército y los políticos españoles prefirieron que estuviesen aterrorizando a toda la nación durante décadas , matando a cientos de inocentes y cientos de miles que se sentían intimidados y amenazados.



ETA = JESUITAS VATICANO

soooo....


----------



## Teuro (16 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Buena reflexión -que a muchos se les pierde de vista-. Y te sumo más... espérate que empiece *una CRISIS ALIMENTARIA en Africa* (por la falta de cosecha ucraniana y las sanciones a Rusia) y eso se convierta, o bien *en millones de refugiados adicionales EN EUROPA*, o *en la desestabilización de la región petrolera*... y ahí te quiero ver.
> 
> Muchos piensan que "_cada día que pasa_" perjudica a Rusia y no se dan cuenta del elefante que viene al galope directamente hacia ellos.



Lo llevamos diciendo desde el primer día: La economía global es frágil, muy frágil. Es sorprendente como un evento natural catastrófico podría desestabilizar la economía planetaria al completo, no hablo de un meteorito de 10km, sino algo infinitamente más probable.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Abr 2022)

en realidad se parece mas a cuando tarik tomo cordoba



MiguelLacano dijo:


> El gran Iván III, me recuerda a nuestro gran Jaime primero, cuando exterminó a la morisma de Mallorca.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fulcrum29smt (16 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Los Saab son monomotores ligeros y en Suecia hay tramos de autopista que ya se diseñaron pensando en esto . En Suiza creo que también hay algo de eso o lo había hace década, ahora con los aviones que usan no sé. De todos modos, si tienes tramos rectos de carretera seguramente sea viable en general, al menos con aviones que no sean enormes.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1027467
> Ver archivo adjunto 1027468



En la URSS también se hacían ese tipo de despliegues y en Rusia se siguen haciendo, cosa que no recordaba según este artículo.









Why are Russia’s military jets landing on rural highways?


Driving in the country is already notorious for its accidents and poor roads, yet alone low-flying aircraft....




www.rbth.com


----------



## frangelico (16 Abr 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> y qué sentido tiene meter un avión en un avispero? quizá una ruta por el norte hubiera sido más segura pero también mucho más lenta para poder llegar al campo de batalla
> 
> entonces.....tenían mucha urgencia en llegar a destino, no?
> 
> pregunto a todos, no sólo al citado



Quizá tenían prisa y era una doble mision de llevar cosas y traer carne humana. Lo curioso es que el aeropuerto de Odessa esté operativo, debe ser el único en la zona bajo control ucraniano ahora mismo. Y si los rusos pueden derribar un avión en la misma frontera rumano-ucraniana es que conservan capacidades antiaereas en la zona


----------



## apocalippsis (16 Abr 2022)

Ya me direis vosotros que con el armamento que tenia el moskva si a alguno de sus soldados se les hubiera dicho de estar en riesgo por estar en un territorio no controlado como odessa, que hubieran dicho ellos ? QUE HACEIS MARICONES QUE NO EMPEZAMOS A PROTEGERNOS ? con lo que tenian en ese barquito no queda un palo tieso en Odessa, ahora ya estan muertos.


----------



## caype (16 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Son películas distintas y con intenciones distintas, una con intención de distraer y que esta muy bien a nivel músical y de entrenimiento y la otra es una película patriótica que anticipa la guerra que estaba a punto de estallar contra el mismo enemigo.
> 
> Como bién dices la música una maravilla.
> 
> En su día compré una colección de películas en dvd de Serguei Eisenstein y aunque parezcan antiguas me gustaron mucho tanto el Acorazado Potenkim (obra maestra del cine aunque sea muda) y las 2 partes de Ivan el Terrible con música también de Profokiev.



No me refiero al guión ni a la intencionalidad sino al lenguaje cinematográfico. Las películas que te digo son cine moderno, la de Eisenstein es un tipo de cine ya muy antiguo cuando se estrenó. Que si, maestro del montaje y tal pero para 1938 eso ya estaba más que superado.

Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Simo Hayha (16 Abr 2022)

Los indios cancelan la compra de 48 helicópteros rusos


----------



## amcxxl (16 Abr 2022)

"Las fuerzas de defensa aérea rusas cerca de ODESSA derribaron un avión de transporte militar ucraniano que entregaba un gran envío de armas suministradas a Ucrania por países occidentales". 


En Alejandría, en la región de Kirovograd, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas destruyeron la base de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania al este de la ciudad, donde se encuentran basados helicópteros. 


Todos los asentamientos destruidos por la agresión del régimen ucraniano serán restaurados - Jefe de la RPD 


Tomas de la fábrica Ilyich en Mariupol. El terreno de la fábrica se ha limpiado por completo, pero aún no se ha limpiado de minas.


----------



## Guaguei (16 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> mala pinta.... Putin o la CIA.



o bulo, bueno bulo total no creo, algo tendra, pero exageracion o tergiversacion si, estas noticias le ponen a muchos, si lo pones mas grave de lo que es y lo aderezas con complots y luchas internas en el kremlin ya lo bordas
demasiado pronto para tirarse a la piscina


----------



## Argentium (16 Abr 2022)

LA NACION _> _El Mundo
*Guerra Rusia-Ucrania: advierten que Vladimir Putin podría usar la “megabomba”*
*El Fab-3000 puede penetrar blindajes de hasta 28,8 centímetros y podría ser usado contra búnkeres ucranianos*
16 de abril de 202213:52LA NACION





La planta metalúrgica de Azovstal se ve en las afueras de la ciudad de Mariupol, Ucrania, el jueves 24 de febrero de 2022archivo ap

32
KIEV.- *Las fuerzas rusas están listas para dar el asalto final a la acerera Azovstal y al puerto de Mariupol con la “megabomba” Fab-3000*, advirtió el consejero del alcalde de la ciudad, Petro Andriushchenko, informó la agencia _Ukinform_.

“Mariupol: 52° día de resistencia heroica. Actualización: la hostilidades se agravan. Los invasores están utilizando todas las fuerzas, están tomando por asalto la ciudad”, afirmó el consejero en su cuenta de Telegram.
Según Andriushchenko, “la llegada de los bombarderos TU (Tupolev, ndr) indica la intención de* lanzar un asalto al bastión de la acerera Azovstal y al puerto, luego de descargar bombas de alta potencia como las FAB-3000 y otras*”.






La destruida ciudad de MariupolALEXANDER NEMENOV - AFP
Los bombarderos supersónicos TU son utilizados para transportar las FAB-3000, *bombas de la época soviética que contienen 2983 kilos de explosivos TNT* capaces de *penetrar un blindaje de hasta 28,8 centímetros de espesor, con un rango de destrucción de 46 metros y dispersión de fragmentos de 260 metros.*

Estas bombas, que entraron en servicio en 1946, fueron proyectadas para atacar plantas industriales, diques y estructuras subterráneas.

Según expertos, *el Ejército ruso ha apelado a sus reservas de FAB-3000 para inducir a la rendición al batallón Azov*, que tiene su cuartel general debajo de la acerera Azovstal.

Moscú tiene en su arsenal bombas aun más poderosas, como las *FAB-5000 y FAB-9000*, cuya capacidad destructiva solo es superada por las cabezas nucleares.

*Agencia ANSA*


----------



## Von Rudel (16 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> con lo fácil que sería acabar con ETA con un simple comando del ejército y los políticos españoles prefirieron que estuviesen aterrorizando a toda la nación durante décadas , matando a cientos de inocentes y cientos de miles que se sentían intimidados y amenazados.



Política, interesaba mas mantenerlos activos.

Al igual que el problema nacionalistas, corte de fondos y silencio informativo y en 20 años los vascos son mas fachas que un Cayetano de Madrid. Solo mira a los Chechenos.


Hoy en día ya se saben las tecnicas para aborregar a una población.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## El-Mano (16 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Bueno, voy a ver este vídeo a 1x5 a ver de qué va: tiene pinta buena, a ver cómo evoluciona...



Vale... Básicamente a leído el informe que publicó Jack Baud o como se escriba, no mucho más... Mejor leerse el informe que ya se publicó aquí, salvo que seáis perros y lo queráis en modo podcast.


----------



## apocalippsis (16 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Ya me direis vosotros que con el armamento que tenia el moskva si a alguno de sus soldados se les hubiera dicho de estar en riesgo por estar en un territorio no controlado como odessa, que hubieran dicho ellos ? QUE HACEIS MARICONES QUE NO EMPEZAMOS A PROTEGERNOS ? con lo que tenian en ese barquito no queda un palo tieso en Odessa, ahora ya estan muertos.



Por eso espero la tercera guerra mundial, cuando el militar no lo vea claro con el mariconeo politico, los de ese barco sabian que estaban en riesgo por no ser contundentes y al final murieron, motin a bordo si el misil hace poco daño y destruccion completa sin mariconas generalas del objetivo.


----------



## Bocanegra (16 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Estan buscando el avion en territorio de Rumania....



lo que le faltaba a Rumanía, bueno....ellos han buscado ser base de operaciones OTAN....


----------



## Roedr (16 Abr 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Mira Alemania con la banda Baader Meinhof (o algo parecido).
> Unos "suicidios" en la cárcel y se acabó la banda.
> *Si no se acabó con ETA es porque no interesaba.*



yo creo que por los muchos complejos que tenemos


----------



## Azrael_II (16 Abr 2022)

Brutal


----------



## El-Mano (16 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Pues mirando algunos videos sobre Mariupol no se ven edificios gravemente afectados, mucha pared tabiquera, negro humo en las fachadas, tejados hundidos, impactos de bala en las fachadas, cosas que se puede arreglar con un poco de esfuerzo.
> 
> Me he fijado en la aparición de grietas verticales en las fachadas de los edificios que mostrarían una falla estructural del edificio pero no las he visto, los edificios parecen bien asentados.



Hombre... La ciudad no a quedado intacta precisamente... Cierto es que no han quedado como las ciudades sirias y la reconstrucción no parece tan costosa, incluso hay zonas relativamente intactas, pero tampoco es que esté intacta...


----------



## frangelico (16 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> yo creo que por los muchos complejos que tenemos



O porque ETA trabajaba para instancias superiores al Estado español que la protegían.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (16 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es que conservaron Antonov en su territorio y podrían haberle sacado partido. Pero al no llevarse bien con Rusia los rusos han ido sacando sus propios proyectos en fábricas propias y ahora los nuevos transportes en esa categoría serán los Il-276. El caso es que se pierde ahí un nivel industrial muy bueno.



Ese y el IL-112V que también es un proyecto que sustituye al An-140 que es el que estaba interesada en comprar la Fuerza Aérea Rusa hasta 2014.









¿ Por dónde anda el Il-112V ? (actualizado)


Noticias Fuerza Aérea Rusa Según comenta el diario Izvestia (una de cal y otra de arena, no lo olvidemos), los dos primeros aparatos Ilyus...




charly015.blogspot.com


----------



## Malevich (16 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Quizá tenían prisa y era una doble mision de llevar cosas y traer carne humana. Lo curioso es que el aeropuerto de Odessa esté operativo, debe ser el único en la zona bajo control ucraniano ahora mismo. Y si los rusos pueden derribar un avión en la misma frontera rumano-ucraniana es que conservan capacidades antiaereas en la zona



¿Podría haberlo derribado algún barco?


----------



## Roedr (16 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> O porque ETA trabajaba para instancias superiores al Estado español que la protegían.



bueno, eso siempre


----------



## BikeroII (16 Abr 2022)

Historia y Arqueología™ (@redhistoria) Tweeted:
Qué ven en esta moneda?

Moneda conmemorativa lanzada en los Estados Unidos en 1932, en honor a la salida de la gran depresión de 1929. https://t.co/VpubAqqsbn


----------



## amcxxl (16 Abr 2022)

Creo que en la historia con estos personajes se le pueden ver las orejas a la inteligencia británica. 
❗IMPORTANTE. Los británicos Sean Pinner y Aiden Eslin, que lucharon como parte del Regimiento Nazi Azov en Mariupol, que ahora están en cautiverio, según nuestra información, fueron vistos anteriormente en Siria como parte del YPG kurdo. En la foto (b/n), que se hizo presumiblemente


 Explosiones atronan en Kharkov, comienzan incendios 


 Una foto interesante tomada en el territorio de la Academia Nacional de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania. Járkov? A juzgar por el clima - el momento actual. 


 El resultado de un ataque matutino con misiles contra la empresa estatal "Planta blindada de Kiev" (KBTO) en el distrito Darnitsky de Kiev.


----------



## El-Mano (16 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> ¿Podría haberlo derribado algún barco?



Por poder... Los ucranianos ya derribaron un mig21 rumano, y creo que al helicóptero de rescate también... Igual hasta se han cargado a su propio avión...


----------



## frangelico (17 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> ¿Podría haberlo derribado algún barco?



Quizá sí . Yo pensaba en un S-300, que desde Crimea puede llegar , pero habrá barcos por la zona si los rusos no han cogido miedo después del hundimiento del Moskva.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Algo sabía de eso, de hecho la inclusión de los paracaídas de frenado va en ese sentido? si no me equivoco, les suele gustar operar en pistas cortas o esa sensación me da.



Eso no te lo sabría decir con seguridad, pero tiene toda la lógica.


----------



## katiuss (17 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> O porque ETA trabajaba para instancias superiores al Estado español que la protegían.



El estado francés un poquito ayudo... Sólo con cruzar el río eran libres...


----------



## kikoseis (17 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo llevamos diciendo desde el primer día: La economía global es frágil, muy frágil. Es sorprendente como un evento natural catastrófico podría desestabilizar la economía planetaria al completo, no hablo de un meteorito de 10km, sino algo infinitamente más probable.



A ver, todo está organizado, ¿Cómo no va a impactar?

Están saboteando las redes de suministro desde antes de la pandemia (si hasta intentaron dos veces bloquear Suez).
Saboteo de redes de suministro, pandemias, guerras, lo raro sería que no se note.

Bastante ha aguantado la economía global con las andanadas que lleva.
De frágil nada.

Bueno, a estas alturas ya está tocada, claro. Pero cuando empezó la fiesta no.


----------



## bubble bubble (17 Abr 2022)

Hay una noticia que hasta donde he visto no se ha apenas comentado, y creo que es vital para comprender hasta donde va a llegar no solo la guerra de Ucrania, si no el enfrentamiento OTAN resto del mundo. La creación de una moneda que sustituirá al dólar, apoyada por Rusia, China y la India, basada en parte en las materias primas. Esto es una declaración de guerra total a EEUU, ya que le quita su principal arma, más importante aún que su ejercito, que es la capacidad de arruinar completamente la economía de un país que se le enfrente. Al intentar atacar económicamente a Rusia, esta ha respondido subiendo la apuesta, y por la cotización del Rublo parece que de momento va ganando. Y es que no es solo Rusia, China sabe que si Rusia cae ella es la siguiente, y la India tiene una experiencia reciente con lo que significa ser una colonia anglo y se ha unido a la resistencia. Otros países menos importantes ya sancionados como Irán o Venezuela también se unen al club, y muchos países a los que les interesa un mundo multipolar lo harán también, como Brasil o Sudáfrica. Además también se comentaba que los países que se unan al club podrán impagar la deuda occidental sin consecuencias en el nuevo sistema, lo que es realmente un verdadero arma de destrucción masiva para las economías occidentales, pues muchos países ahogados en deuda como por ejemplo Argentina seguramente se vean muy tentados.

Esto puede crear un nuevo enfrentamiento de bloques como en la guerra fría, y sinceramente creo que esta vez occidente lleva las de perder. El nuevo bloque tendrá la mayor parte de las materias primas, de la población y la capacidad tecnológica de China. Económicamente no se podrá combatir, luego habrá que llevarlo al terreno militar. Salvo que enloquezcan, nadie va a atacar a Rusia, China ni India, pues las consecuencias serían la destrucción nuclear absoluta. Así pues estimo que el bloque occidental se limitará a atacar países pequeños que quieran unirse, como cualquier africano o sudamericano. Por supuesto el otro bloque apoyara al país que se enfrente a la OTAN, decidiéndose la victoria de un bloque en guerras proxi, como hemos visto hasta ahora en Irak, Afganistán, Vietnam etc. Algo que ya preveía Orwell en 1984, un enfrentamiento perpetuo de los bloques en países que no forman parte del núcleo duro de ninguno de los contendientes.

Y en una guerra de este tipo tenemos todas las de perder. No solo por las ventajas competitivas antes mencionadas si no también porque nuestras sociedades están completamente destruidas. El feminismo anti hombre, la creación de sociedades inmigrantes ajenas a la sociedad donde se desarrollan, el ataque a sus poblaciones con las medidas del covid, las veleidades nacionalistas etc., resumiendo el enfrentamiento "progre" vs "facha" provocará que nuestros países implosionen con rapidez en un contexto bélico como el anterior. EEUU podrá aislarse del mundo y aunque empobrecido y humillado sobrevivir pues tiene materias primas y conocimiento para ello, aunque muestra también fuertes tensiones internas que podrían condenarlo. En cambio Europa está perdida, solo nos queda esperar que nuestros enemigos sean magnánimos y recuerden que al mundo hemos aportado cosas buenas y no solo el horror imperialista.

Creo que Rusia ve claramente esto, y sabe que se juega su supervivencia, así que le da igual que la guerra de Ucrania lleve años, que pierda millones de soldados y que el país tenga que soportar su empobrecimiento, pues la rendición sería mucho peor. Así que está guerra es en realidad solo el principio. Vienen tiempos muy duros, sobre todo para los europeos, y será por mucho tiempo. Y recemos para que a algún iluminado no le de por tirar por la vía nuclear en algún momento.

Perdón por el tocho.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Abr 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Mira Alemania con la banda Baader Meinhof (o algo parecido).
> Unos "suicidios" en la cárcel y se acabó la banda.
> Si no se acabó con ETA es porque no interesaba.



De hecho cuando salió el GAL , todo el establishment judicial , político y periodístico parecía que les habían estropeado el plan de lo furiosos que estaban. 
Persiguieron más al GAL que a la propia ETA


----------



## amcxxl (17 Abr 2022)

Un militar ruso con el distintivo de llamada "Kerch" muestra el pasaporte de un mercenario estadounidense asesinado que luchó del lado de los nacionalistas en Mariupol. Las coordenadas del lugar donde está enterrado este ciudadano están marcadas en el pasaporte con un bolígrafo. Esto se hizo para que sus familiares pudieran encontrar y volver a enterrar 


"Jacintos" sobre las posiciones estratégicamente importantes de los neonazis. Los cuerpos de los soldados enemigos están esparcidos por los campos de la región de Luhansk. Hay muchos de ellos, se encuentran todos los días. Las unidades ucranianas abandonaron a sus muertos, retirándose, no los enterraron. 


Ukropo vino a comprar para el ejército, pero no todos comparten este celo. 
En pocas palabras: el ukropo fue a ser tratado y el transporte fue desnazificado. fue en Alemania


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (17 Abr 2022)

Excelente metraje 

Te cito para tenerlo localizado en el historial.




Arraki dijo:


> Me imagino que se habrá compartido, pero es un vídeo de combate urbano impresionante y por si acaso lo pongo


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (17 Abr 2022)

kikoseis dijo:


> A ver, todo está organizado, ¿Cómo no va a impactar?
> 
> Están saboteando las redes de suministro desde antes de la pandemia (*si hasta intentaron dos veces bloquear Suez*).
> Saboteo de redes de suministro, pandemias, guerras, lo raro sería que no se note.
> ...



Te refieres a cuando encayó el barco una semana?


----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ‼ Shariy: Canal ucraniano "1+1": "Servimos a Rusia"
> 
> Uno de los canales de televisión más grandes de Ucrania, "1 + 1", filmó una historia desde el taller de la Planta Blindada de Kiev, donde repararon equipos rusos capturados, en particular, tanques BMP-3 y T-72B3.
> 
> ...



Justamente he visto hoy o ayer yo en un telegram un trozo de ese documental donde los Ucranianos estaban felices de estar recuperando un T-72B3 Ruso averiado. 

Poco les ha durado...


----------



## Iskra (17 Abr 2022)

Rusia garantiza a los militares ucranianos bloqueados en Mariúpol que preservarán la vida si deponen armas


Los uniformados piden permiso a Kiev para rendirse, pero les amenazan con fusilarlos, según intercepciones de radio citadas por el Ministerio ruso de Defensa.




actualidad.rt.com





Los uniformados piden permiso a Kiev para rendirse, pero les amenazan con fusilarlos, según intercepciones de radio citadas por el Ministerio ruso de Defensa.
Habría aclarar que incluye la palabra "uniformados".









La familia de un mercenario británico que está entre los 1.000 militares rendidos en Mariúpol pide un indulto para él


"Solo esperamos que pueda haber algún tipo de intercambio de prisioneros", aseveró la madre del militar.




actualidad.rt.com




¿Indulto? Me da hasta la risa. Lo que si que da la nota son las muchas inconsistencias en el "relato".

La familia del mercenario británico Aiden Aslin, que se encuentra entre los 1.000 militares rendidos en Mariúpol, pide a Rusia un indulto para él a través de medios de comunicación del Reino Unido.

En una entrevista exclusiva con Daily Mail, el hermano menor del militar, Nathan Wood, rogó al Kremlin que lo trate bien. "Aiden me llamó a las 3:00 a. m. y *me dijo que tendrían que deponer las armas debido a la escasez de alimentos y municiones*", afirmó. 

"Como familia, no queremos decir demasiado porque el bienestar y la seguridad de Aiden es nuestra principal preocupación, pero el presidente [Vladímir] Putin ha hecho advertencias terribles a los ciudadanos occidentales atrapados luchando por el Ejército ucraniano", subrayó el hermano del soldado, quien agregó que Aslin "se alistó en el Ejército ucraniano hace cuatro años y tiene doble nacionalidad".

El hermano del militar también recordó los Convenios de Ginebra e instó a Rusia que "los trate a él y a otros soldados de forma humana y digna". 

Por su parte, la madre de Aslin, Ang Wood, aseveró en una entrevista con BBC que la familia quiere que su hijo *"sea tratado de acuerdo con las Convenciones de Ginebra"*. "Solo esperamos que pueda haber algún tipo de intercambio de prisioneros", añadió. 
===================
Sobre Shoigu, ya que veo que hay mucha "preocupación", debo decir que se sabe que se reunió el día 13 con el presidente según información ha aparecido en telegram del canal del ministerio de defensa de rusia.
La supuesta noticia del infarto parece que procede del ex copropietario de la compañía yukos Leonid Nebesin Nevzlin, que vive en Israel. Por supuesto sin ninguna prueba.

Vale la pena destacar que el ucraniano y, en general, los medios de comunicación occidentales no es la primera vez que publican información falsa sobre el ministro de defensa
También, los expertos consideran que las nuevas tecnologías de información provocaciones son llamados a distraer la atención de la sociedad ucrania, del hecho de que en mariupol el 13 de abril se rindió a los rusos militares de más de 1 mil soldados de las condiciones mutuamente convenidas.

Подробнее на Весь Искитим: Весь Искитим – главные новости Искитима, свежие новости Искитима 

Además, salieron el viernes las declaraciones de bienes e ingresos suyas y de su mujer:


> 16,6 millones de rublos. La declaración publicada en la página web del gobierno de Rusia.
> 
> Como hace un año, señaló en la declaración de dos parcelas de superficie de 0,28 y 1,72 de hectáreas, así como la casa habitable en 1,2 mil metros cuadrados, el apartamento de la plaza de 56,8 metros cuadrados, con garaje y taller de la plaza de 133,7 y 153,4 metros cuadrados, respectivamente.
> 
> ...


----------



## Teuro (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> No se de donde sacas que yo apoye a estados totalitarios, De hecho me parece una falacia del hombre de paja de manual. También creo que te equivocas bastante en lo referente a politica exterior de EEUU: cada presidencia pone su impronta pero con la parcial excepción de Trump, hay una línea continuista muy evidente en los aspectos más generales.
> 
> Por último, un detalle que creo que has obviado: si vas a iniciar un guerra preventiva, lo ultimísimo que se puede hacer es consultar a la población. Por su propia naturaleza el éxito depende de un sigilo extremo y si alguna vez se llevara a cabo, la opinión pública se encontraría eso como un hecho consumado.



Perdón por haberte incluido, debí usar "apoyan" en vez "apoyaís". Es cierto que EEUU mantiene una tradición continuísta en política exterior, creo recordar que Obama dijo que iba a cerrar Guantánamo y se fue sin cerrarlo. Siempre podrá decir que no se pudo o no le dejaron. También Trump debió respetar ciertas líneas argumentales seguidas por EEUU aunque no fueran las propias.

Las guerras preventivas, asesinatos preventivos y demás inventos no tienen lugar en alguien que defienda la democracia. Prácticamente todos podemos ser asesinos o torturadores bajo ciertas circunstancias, así que a todos nos podrían encarcelar de forma preventiva.


----------



## dabuti (17 Abr 2022)

O es muy tonto o se cree que Rusia va a dejar Mariupol en lo que queda de siglo....









El hombre más rico de Ucrania promete reconstruir la sitiada Mariupol


El hombre más rico de Ucrania se ha comprometido a ayudar a reconstruir la ciudad sitiada de Mariupol, donde posee dos grandes plantas siderúrgicas que, según él, volverán a...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## El-Mano (17 Abr 2022)

bubble bubble dijo:


> Hay una noticia que hasta donde he visto no se ha apenas comentado, y creo que es vital para comprender hasta donde va a llegar no solo la guerra de Ucrania, si no el enfrentamiento OTAN resto del mundo. La creación de una moneda que sustituirá al dólar, apoyada por Rusia, China y la India, basada en parte en las materias primas. Esto es una declaración de guerra total a EEUU, ya que le quita su principal arma, más importante aún que su ejercito, que es la capacidad de arruinar completamente la economía de un país que se le enfrente. Al intentar atacar económicamente a Rusia, esta ha respondido subiendo la apuesta, y por la cotización del Rublo parece que de momento va ganando. Y es que no es solo Rusia, China sabe que si Rusia cae ella es la siguiente, y la India tiene una experiencia reciente con lo que significa ser una colonia anglo y se ha unido a la resistencia. Otros países menos importantes ya sancionados como Irán o Venezuela también se unen al club, y muchos países a los que les interesa un mundo multipolar lo harán también, como Brasil o Sudáfrica. Además también se comentaba que los países que se unan al club podrán impagar la deuda occidental sin consecuencias en el nuevo sistema, lo que es realmente un verdadero arma de destrucción masiva para las economías occidentales, pues muchos países ahogados en deuda como por ejemplo Argentina seguramente se vean muy tentados.
> 
> Esto puede crear un nuevo enfrentamiento de bloques como en la guerra fría, y sinceramente creo que esta vez occidente lleva las de perder. El nuevo bloque tendrá la mayor parte de las materias primas, de la población y la capacidad tecnológica de China. Económicamente no se podrá combatir, luego habrá que llevarlo al terreno militar. Salvo que enloquezcan, nadie va a atacar a Rusia, China ni India, pues las consecuencias serían la destrucción nuclear absoluta. Así pues estimo que el bloque occidental se limitará a atacar países pequeños que quieran unirse, como cualquier africano o sudamericano. Por supuesto el otro bloque apoyara al país que se enfrente a la OTAN, decidiéndose la victoria de un bloque en guerras proxi, como hemos visto hasta ahora en Irak, Afganistán, Vietnam etc. Algo que ya preveía Orwell en 1984, un enfrentamiento perpetuo de los bloques en países que no forman parte del núcleo duro de ninguno de los contendientes.
> 
> ...



No he buscado la información exacta, pero básicamente la amenaza parece que és dejar de usar dólares y euros, rusia aceptaría en general, todas las monedas de sus socios. Algo que ya hace (creo) entre india y rusia en sus pagos, es usar mitad rublos-mitad rupias. También se rumorea crear una divisa internacional aparte... Es decir, al final es el fin de la hegemonía occidental, al menos entre los pagos del mundo "no occidental". Igual si aceptan dólares y euros, pero imagino que obligando a usar rublos en un porcentaje.

Tampoco me hagas tanto caso; estoy mezclando rumores, declaraciones, opiniones... Estamos olvidando que estamos en una guerra híbrida, y Lavrod*? ya dijo que lo que está en juego es la derrota del orden mundial actual. Lo de Ucrania solamente es una casilla de un tablero.


----------



## Tierra Azul (17 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> O es muy tonto o se cree que Rusia va a dejar Mariupol en lo que queda de siglo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ese es el que financio a los putos nazis del azov, mariupol se lo queda los rusos a tomar por culo azovstal y azov


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Abr 2022)

Países que han mandado algún tipo de ayuda militar o humanitaria a Ucrania


----------



## hartman (17 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Países que han mandado algún tipo de ayuda militar o humanitaria a Ucrania



Africa es muy insolidaria eh.


----------



## Teuro (17 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Esto es demasiado para ser normal, aquí están pasando cosas que denotan hay gato encerrado...ya no sabemos si TODO forma parte de un plan.
> 
> 
> *Sergei Shoigu, ministro de defensa de Rusia con repentitis
> ...



Según los mentideros oficiales, sería el segundo episocio de infarto de miocárdio que ha sufrido desde que comenzó la guerra. En fin, a falta de nota oficial no deja de ser una noticia sospechosa de Fake News.


----------



## Malevich (17 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> O es muy tonto o se cree que Rusia va a dejar Mariupol en lo que queda de siglo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nótese que en ningún momento mencionan la palabra "oligarca". Es "el hombre más rico de Ucrania".
BRVTAL


----------



## Iskra (17 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> O es muy tonto o se cree que Rusia va a dejar Mariupol en lo que queda de siglo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se habla, y con razón, de desnazificar el país, pero a mi modo de ver es igual de importante( Tanto para Rusia como para lo que quede decente de Ucrania) cortar la cabeza (casi literalmente) de todos los oligarcas que son los verdaderos culpables de todo lo que ha pasado en el vertedero en que se convirtió la Ex Ucrania.
Pero todos, todos, no puerde quedar ni uno. Aunque me temo que escaparán todos: A Londres, Suiza, Miami o Tel-Aviv.


----------



## El_Suave (17 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> O porque ETA trabajaba para instancias superiores al Estado español que la protegían.



Más bien esto.


----------



## amcxxl (17 Abr 2022)

La Verkhovna Rada abolió el IVA para los servicios de trasplante de órganos. Los expertos sugerirán que debido a las hostilidades ha aumentado el número de “donantes”, cuyos familiares ni siquiera asumen que los órganos de sus seres queridos están siendo vendidos.


¡Bien hecho, Ridovka!✊


Los militantes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania continúan convirtiendo los jardines de infancia en sus bases. No dudan en publicar videos en línea.


----------



## Teuro (17 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Los indios cancelan la compra de 48 helicópteros rusos



Han foreado un vídeo de un youtuber donde asegura que el 20% de la industria rusa se dedica a armamento. Un aunténtico disparate a mi entender.


----------



## Roedr (17 Abr 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Más bien esto.



En realidad, quién más ha protegido a la ETA ha sido el cáncer PSOE. Debe ser que tienen los mismo amos, que no tengo idea quienes son.


----------



## apocalippsis (17 Abr 2022)

Putinnnnnn dejate de mariconadas el Moskva es culpa tuya por tenerlo expuesto, AHORA ABRE LOS OJOS QUE EL PUEBLO TE VA A PEDIR EXPLICACIONES.


----------



## frangelico (17 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Han foreado un vídeo de un youtuber donde asegura que el 20% de la industria rusa se dedica a armamento. Un aunténtico disparate a mi entender.



Pues podría ser. Las compras de material nuevo en USA equivalen al 6% del PIB industrial del país, las cifras rusas no las sé pero en Rusia el esfuerzo militar es muy superior.


----------



## Iskra (17 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Nótese que en ningún momento mencionan la palabra "oligarca". Es "el hombre más rico de Ucrania".
> BRVTAL



La gente veterana y seria del foro saben perfectamente quienes son esos oligarcas, de dónde vienen, cómo se han hecho con el dinero y el poder y lo que han hecho por mantenerlo (todo muy criminal).
La pena es que también sabemos perfectamente cómo, por ejemplo, ha seguido bastante tranquilamente este personaje con sus negocios durante estos 8 años casi como si nada. Y siento decirlo, pero en todo momento he pensado en la posibilidad de que no se hiciera más daño a la industria de Mariupol para preservar los intereses de su "dueño". Dueño que juega a muchas barajas, puesto se ha comentado que tiene además a numeroso personal armado a su servicio aún en el interior.
Al respecto, debería recordar a los putinistas lo que les han hecho con sus propiedades en otros paises, pero vayan ustedes a saber qué nuevos pasteleos nos podemos encontrar.
Todos estos asuntos son un"misterio" tan grande como el de que en semejante conflicto no se haya tocado ni un metro de tuberías.


----------



## preludio (17 Abr 2022)

Avión diplomático ruso saliendo de París. Al loro con el rodeo que está teniendo que dar.

23:00 16/4/22




00:35 17/4/22


----------



## frangelico (17 Abr 2022)

preludio dijo:


> Avión diplomático ruso saliendo de París. Al loro con el rodeo que está teniendo que dar.
> 
> 23:00 16/4/22
> 
> ...



El mismo que los barcos con suministros americanos en la IIGM, cuando los nazis tenían bloqueado el acceso continental y controlada Noruega


----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Justamente he visto hoy o ayer yo en un telegram un trozo de ese documental donde los Ucranianos estaban felices de estar recuperando un T-72B3 Ruso averiado.
> 
> Poco les ha durado...



Me autocito, acabo de encontrar ese vídeo en este telegram.

t.me/azmilitary11/2532


----------



## apocalippsis (17 Abr 2022)

Teniendo en cuenta la situación catastrófica que se ha desarrollado en la planta metalúrgica de Azovstal, además de guiarse por principios puramente humanos, *las Fuerzas Armadas rusas ofrecen militantes de batallones nacionalistas y mercenarios extranjeros a partir de las 06:00 (hora de Moscú) el 17 de abril de 2022. para detener cualquier hostilidad y deponer las armas. A todos los que deponen las armas se les garantiza la conservación de la vida.*

_*◽*_Una vez más, hacemos un llamado a las autoridades oficiales de Kiev para que muestren prudencia y den las instrucciones apropiadas a los militantes para detener la resistencia sin sentido y abandonar el centro de la resistencia. Pero al darse cuenta de que no recibirán tales órdenes y órdenes de las autoridades de Kiev, los *instamos a que tomen esa decisión por sí mismos y depongan las armas.*

_*◽*_Además, hacemos un llamamiento a todo el personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y mercenarios extranjeros: con la actitud cínica de las autoridades de Kiev, les *espera un destino tan poco envidiable. Con esto en mente, no tientes tu destino siguiendo el ejemplo de la tragedia de Mariupol, sino toma la única decisión correcta de detener las hostilidades y deponer las armas ahora, donde sea que tus "curadores" te obliguen a luchar por las ideas del nazismo* . Al mismo tiempo, la Federación Rusa les garantiza a cada uno de ustedes la preservación de la vida y el cumplimiento de todas las normas de la Convención de Ginebra sobre el trato de los prisioneros de guerra, como ya sucedió con sus camaradas que se habían rendido previamente en Mariupol.

Texto completo de la declaración urgente 

t.me/boris_rozhin/42938


----------



## Tierra Azul (17 Abr 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Se habla, y con razón, de desnazificar el país, pero a mi modo de ver es igual de importante( Tanto para Rusia como para lo que quede decente de Ucrania) cortar la cabeza (casi literalmente) de todos los oligarcas que son los verdaderos culpables de todo lo que ha pasado en el vertedero en que se convirtió la Ex Ucrania.
> Pero todos, todos, no puerde quedar ni uno. Aunque me temo que escaparán todos: A Londres, Suiza, Miami o Tel-Aviv.



ya estan fuera todos, tontos no son, la mayoria estan en uk a ver si encuentro la noticia en ingles...no recuerdo donde lo vi


----------



## amcxxl (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Silverado72 (17 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta la situación catastrófica que se ha desarrollado en la planta metalúrgica de Azovstal, además de guiarse por principios puramente humanos, *las Fuerzas Armadas rusas ofrecen militantes de batallones nacionalistas y mercenarios extranjeros a partir de las 06:00 (hora de Moscú) el 17 de abril de 2022. para detener cualquier hostilidad y deponer las armas. A todos los que deponen las armas se les garantiza la conservación de la vida.*
> 
> _*◽*_Una vez más, hacemos un llamado a las autoridades oficiales de Kiev para que muestren prudencia y den las instrucciones apropiadas a los militantes para detener la resistencia sin sentido y abandonar el centro de la resistencia. Pero al darse cuenta de que no recibirán tales órdenes y órdenes de las autoridades de Kiev, los *instamos a que tomen esa decisión por sí mismos y depongan las armas.*
> 
> ...



Palo, ayer los TU22m y sus bombazos; zanahoria, posibilidad de rendirse y conservar la vida aunque sean nacionalistas del regimiento Azov.


----------



## Nicors (17 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Los indios cancelan la compra de 48 helicópteros rusos



Egipto y Argelia también han cancelado chatarra rusa. Por algo será.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (17 Abr 2022)

Rusia se niega a repatriar los cuerpos de 7000 soldados rusos muertos en Ucrania y almacenados en morgues de aquel país:



*Russia REFUSED to accept 7000 Corpse of Russian Soldiers, says they don't believe it*





Hay que ser muy miserable para dejar a tus muertos detrás abonando el terreno junto a chatarra ardiente.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Abr 2022)

Farlopenski DROGADOOOO (vidreoc insaid)







www.burbuja.info





​


----------



## Silverado72 (17 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Rusia se niega a repatriar los cuerpos de 7000 soldados rusos muertos en Ucrania y almacenados en morgues de aquel país:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mas miserable es condenar a los soldados de Azovstal a muerte sin permitirles rendirse, como hace el payaso juden de Kiev.


----------



## clapham5 (17 Abr 2022)

El clapham esta horrorizado 
Acaba de recibir una llamada de su intima amiga la baronesa de Kennington . Le ha dicho que su nieto James , el gayer , que como todos sabeis aqui se caso con un actor , o ex actor porno ...bueno , el bicho queria los papeles y se divorcio , esta en Ucrania 
Le ha dicho a su abuela que Ucrania se convertira en el paraiso del mariconeo . El clapham esta en shock . 
Le ha dicho a su abuela que en Kiev solo ve hombres macizos , muy pocas mujeres . 
Y que se pone morao de polla ukra en el Hidroparque que esta debajo del puente que cruza el Dnieper . 
Ya ha cogido gonorrea tres veces ( pero se toma la doxaciclina y sigue la marcha ) . 5 millones de hombres sexualmente activos ( bueno , y pasivos ) no tienen pareja sexual femenina porque estas han emigrado fuera de Ucrania . 
Y si la Guerra es larga ...candela .


----------



## Seronoser (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> te la creerás tu, pero hay cierta corriente entre los teóricos de la doctrina militar estadounidense que piensan que cada vez están más cerca de poder dar un primer golpe devastador que destruya completamente la capacidad de respuesta estratégica del enemigo cargándose sus silos, sus bombarderos en sus hangares antes de despegar, los subs nucleares etc etc-
> 
> La inclusión de Ucrania en la OTAN hubiera supuesto que los rusos no tuviesen apenas tiempo de respuesta en el caso de un ataque nuclear desde suelo europeo. Pero el caso es que las repúblicas bálticas, Polonia, Rumanía también están demasiado cerca de las fronteras rusas. Si la ofensiva rusa en Ucrania hubiese ido bien, Rusia como mínimo hubiese exigido la desnuclearización de esos países. Ahora a saber lo que pasará.
> 
> Pero todo esto es teoría, quien sabe lo que ocurrirá en unos años. De momento la realidad es que EEUU no se atreve ni con Corea del Norte, ni tampoco manda a su flota cerca de Venezuela desde que éste país compró cazas Sukhoi y misiles antibuque en buena cantidad, y antes de la crisis de Ucrania les estaba empezando a hacer guerra proxy desde Colombia.



No tener apenas tiempo de respuesta no es lo mismo que no tener respuesta.
Supongo que hasta tu entiendes la diferencia.

Las pelis de Hollywood son divertidas, pero tan reales como la virginidad de las actrices porno.
Ahora, que el 99% de subnormal es se lo crean, es otro problema diferente


----------



## apocalippsis (17 Abr 2022)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Palo, ayer los TU22m y sus bombazos; zanahoria, posibilidad de rendirse y conservar la vida aunque sean nacionalistas del regimiento Azov.



No te creas es mas politiqueo la planta es necesaria para la extraccion del dombass, y asi estamos con medias tintas, yo soy de que venga y despues curro para el pueblo para regenerarla como en Alemania. Asi los proximos SE CAGAN ENCIMA Y SALEN CON LA BANDERITA BLANCA.


----------



## Eslacaña (17 Abr 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> No hay ciudad más Europea y más bonita que San Petersburgo. Todos estos políticuchos de medio pelo que nos rodean deberían visitarla así como el museo Ermitage y lavarse la boca antes de opinar sobre Rusia.



Hay arte de más valor en un ala del Hermitage que en todos los museos norteamericanos juntos, dicho con el máximo de los respetos. Tampoco es difícil, cuando los yankis elevaron a la categoría de arte, el envoltorio de una lata de sopa de tomate.
Según comentó un guía ya hace años, que lo que se expone al público en el Hermitage, es solo una décima parte de lo que tienen guardados en sus almacenes.


----------



## amcxxl (17 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Rusia se niega a repatriar los cuerpos de 7000 soldados rusos muertos en Ucrania y almacenados en morgues de aquel país:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vete a forocoches HIJPOPUTA

hay que tener mucha caradura para decir eso, cuando la RPD lleva pidiendo a Ucrania que se haga cargo de miles de cadaveres que ha tenido que enterrar de cualquier manera en medio de la estepa en el Donbass

claro que si se recibiesen en Ucrania cantarian mucho miles y miles de entierros y la cosa se pondria fea para farlopenski






PD. La foto del título muestra uno de los lugares de enterramiento de soldados no reclamados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania liquidados en el territorio de la República Popular de Donetsk.


----------



## bubble bubble (17 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> No he buscado la información exacta, pero básicamente la amenaza parece que és dejar de usar dólares y euros, rusia aceptaría en general, todas las monedas de sus socios. Algo que ya hace (creo) entre india y rusia en sus pagos, es usar mitad rublos-mitad rupias. También se rumorea crear una divisa internacional aparte... Es decir, al final es el fin de la hegemonía occidental, al menos entre los pagos del mundo "no occidental". Igual si aceptan dólares y euros, pero imagino que obligando a usar rublos en un porcentaje.
> 
> Tampoco me hagas tanto caso; estoy mezclando rumores, declaraciones, opiniones... Estamos olvidando que estamos en una guerra híbrida, y Lavrod*? ya dijo que lo que está en juego es la derrota del orden mundial actual. Lo de Ucrania solamente es una casilla de un tablero.



No es solo eso, hace un par de días un compañero colgó la noticia, dividida en dos post, de la entrevista a un economista ruso sobre la creación de una nueva moneda, con la suma de las monedas nacionales y el añadido de las materias primas. No es solamente la creación de una nueva moneda con vocación internacional, si no el fin del sistema fiat puro. Y si esto no fuera de por si bastante jodido para la economía occidental también mencionaba el impago de la deuda. A ver si alguien vuelve a pegar la noticia que yo no la encuentro, porque es realmente un cataclisma económico. Y el tío comentaba que ya estaba en proceso, no que fuera simplemente una idea, por lo que el enfrentamiento está ya aquí.


----------



## Seronoser (17 Abr 2022)

bubble bubble dijo:


> Hay una noticia que hasta donde he visto no se ha apenas comentado, y creo que es vital para comprender hasta donde va a llegar no solo la guerra de Ucrania, si no el enfrentamiento OTAN resto del mundo. La creación de una moneda que sustituirá al dólar, apoyada por Rusia, China y la India, basada en parte en las materias primas. Esto es una declaración de guerra total a EEUU, ya que le quita su principal arma, más importante aún que su ejercito, que es la capacidad de arruinar completamente la economía de un país que se le enfrente. Al intentar atacar económicamente a Rusia, esta ha respondido subiendo la apuesta, y por la cotización del Rublo parece que de momento va ganando. Y es que no es solo Rusia, China sabe que si Rusia cae ella es la siguiente, y la India tiene una experiencia reciente con lo que significa ser una colonia anglo y se ha unido a la resistencia. Otros países menos importantes ya sancionados como Irán o Venezuela también se unen al club, y muchos países a los que les interesa un mundo multipolar lo harán también, como Brasil o Sudáfrica. Además también se comentaba que los países que se unan al club podrán impagar la deuda occidental sin consecuencias en el nuevo sistema, lo que es realmente un verdadero arma de destrucción masiva para las economías occidentales, pues muchos países ahogados en deuda como por ejemplo Argentina seguramente se vean muy tentados.
> 
> Esto puede crear un nuevo enfrentamiento de bloques como en la guerra fría, y sinceramente creo que esta vez occidente lleva las de perder. El nuevo bloque tendrá la mayor parte de las materias primas, de la población y la capacidad tecnológica de China. Económicamente no se podrá combatir, luego habrá que llevarlo al terreno militar. Salvo que enloquezcan, nadie va a atacar a Rusia, China ni India, pues las consecuencias serían la destrucción nuclear absoluta. Así pues estimo que el bloque occidental se limitará a atacar países pequeños que quieran unirse, como cualquier africano o sudamericano. Por supuesto el otro bloque apoyara al país que se enfrente a la OTAN, decidiéndose la victoria de un bloque en guerras proxi, como hemos visto hasta ahora en Irak, Afganistán, Vietnam etc. Algo que ya preveía Orwell en 1984, un enfrentamiento perpetuo de los bloques en países que no forman parte del núcleo duro de ninguno de los contendientes.
> 
> ...



Esto lo llevamos comentando por lo menos desde hace un mes.
Pero si no te lees todo el hilo, es imposible que lo sepas, claro


----------



## kelden (17 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> mala pinta.... Putin o la CIA.



La vacuna ....


----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## kelden (17 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Según los mentideros oficiales, sería el segundo episocio de infarto de miocárdio que ha sufrido desde que comenzó la guerra. En fin, a falta de nota oficial no deja de ser una noticia sospechosa de Fake News.



Es la vacuna, la sputnik esa ....


----------



## JAGGER (17 Abr 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Hay arte de más valor en un ala del Hermitage que en todos los museos norteamericanos juntos, dicho con el máximo de los respetos. Tampoco es difícil, cuando los yankis elevaron a la categoría de arte, el envoltorio de una lata de sopa de tomate.
> Según comentó un guía ya hace años, que lo que se expone al público en el Hermitage, es solo una décima parte de lo que tienen guardados en sus almacenes.



Buena data para las reparaciones de guerra que tendrá que afrontar la horda.


----------



## Bocanegra (17 Abr 2022)

Активность разведывательной авиации стран НАТО и Швеции у границ России и Украины с 1 по 14 апреля.
#НАТО‌‌

Traducción: ru-es
La actividad de la aviación de reconocimiento de los países de la OTAN y Suecia cerca de las fronteras de Rusia y Ucrania del 1 al 14 de abril.
#OTAN‌‌


----------



## Nicors (17 Abr 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Hay arte de más valor en un ala del Hermitage que en todos los museos norteamericanos juntos, dicho con el máximo de los respetos. Tampoco es difícil, cuando los yankis elevaron a la categoría de arte, el envoltorio de una lata de sopa de tomate.
> Según comentó un guía ya hace años, que lo que se expone al público en el Hermitage, es solo una décima parte de lo que tienen guardados en sus almacenes.



¿Eso le da derecho a invadir un país soberano?


----------



## apocalippsis (17 Abr 2022)

Esto me da la razon con el Mosvka gracias a estos subnormales del generalato ruso, AHORA IDIOTAS PRESTAIS ATENCION ?


----------



## katiuss (17 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Países que han mandado algún tipo de ayuda militar o humanitaria a Ucrania



Africa está comprada por china... Con lo que es como una extensión y harán lo que manden los jefes... Aunque no están para regalar dinero, recursos materiales (incluida tropa). Los meterían en el tablero llegado el momento ..


Silverado72 dijo:


> Mas miserable es condenar a los soldados de Azovstal a muerte sin permitirles rendirse, como hace el payaso juden de Kiev.



A ratos me pierdo... Era judío o nazi... O nazi y judío... O pro maricas... Bueno, que me lo decís y me lo creo... 

Que es la guerra y todo dios intenta mentir, pero no os lo toméis tan a pecho hombre xD


----------



## Eslacaña (17 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Buena data para las reparaciones de guerra que tendrá que afrontar la horda.



Seguro que sí.



Nicors dijo:


> ¿Eso le da derecho a invadir un país soberano?



No. 
Lo he comentado por activa y por pasiva en los 2 o 3 posts que he escrito sobre el tema desde el inicio de la guerra.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## bubibartra (17 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Rusia se niega a repatriar los cuerpos de 7000 soldados rusos muertos en Ucrania y almacenados en morgues de aquel país:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si esa cantidad de muertoos existieran estarían las fotos de dichas morgues por todo Telegram..

Pero nada nos lo creemos porque... Porque.

Pues porque si... Porque va a ser?


----------



## ccartech (17 Abr 2022)

Busca los errores Ingleses y vas a ver que fueron muchos y groseros tambien.


npintos dijo:


> No solo que los ingleses no iban a ir a Malvinas, sino que invocando el TIAR USA se iba a poner del lado de Argentina...
> 
> Exceso de alcohol y falta de conocimiento, tanto intelectual como de la realidad.



Estimado, USA jamás traccionaría a Inglaterra. No lo hizo nunca y nunca lo hará.

El Tiar se desarma porque justamente la guerra de Malvinas puso en evidencia que USA no lo respetaría.
Para invocar al TIAR era necesario un ataque al continente, ya que las Islas estaban en disputa.
Esa era una linea roja para Inglaterra, ya que era lo que toda Sudamérica esperaba para ponerse sin tapujos en la Guerra, sin mencionar el problemón que eso le ocasionaba a EEUU políticamente hablando. Así y todo M. Tacher ordena una operación suicida intenta atacar en Rio Gallegos (CORRIJO RIO GRANDE TIERRA DEL FUEGO) y fue abortada gracias a las defensas Argentinas que actuaron rápido y la desbarataron
.
Lo demás sobre si era borracho, si fueron chicos a pelear, si eran malo combatientes, si la marina escondio los barcos, todo es pura propaganda que erosiono a las Fuerzas Armadas de nuestro pais para desmantelarlas. Eso es lo que llamamos desmalvinizacion. Como que fue una guerra inutil.
Puso a la opinión publica en contra y dieron rienda suelta al desprestigio y desmantelamiento total de las Fuerzas Armadas.
*MENEM DE NUEVO A LA CABEZA COMO LO DIJE ANTES.*

El mismo almirante a cargo de la flota reconoce que menos preció a la Fuerza Aerea.
Inglaterra nunca pudo dominar el cielo al 100%.
En los barcos habia aviones de la Marina y de la Fuerza Aerea que no trabajaban en conjunto.
Toda la defensa aerea de la flota fue al menos defectuosa.
La carga estaba mal distribuida en los barcos. Es por eso que cuando pierden el Atlantic Conveyor pierden la mitad del material.
A la guardia Galesa la agarran arriba del barco cuando lo atacan porque el Capitán no quería empezar el desembarco.
Los Ingleses cometieron 1000 millones de errores también.

Europa de otra forma vive lo mismo. No tienen fuerzas armadas.
Muchos están convencidos que la OTAN es una buena herramienta.
Para los únicos que es una buena herramienta la OTAN es para Inglaterra y EEUU .
Después toda Europa es esclava de ellos. Con algunas excepciones como Francia. Aun asi hay europeos que siguen defendiéndola.
La OTAN la manejan los EEUU a su antojo.
La OTAN NO una herramienta de defensa para Europa, al contrario es Europa una una herramienta de defensa para de la OTAN,
Me meto en el tema porque creo que algunos hablan de buena fe, pero de acuerdo a la propaganda.
Pido disculpas pero no puedo dejar pasar cuando hablan de esta forma del conflicto del 82.
Duele leer propaganda que hizo tanto daño a mi pais.

No se corresponde con el tema.
Si quieren seguir pensando de esa forma esta bien.
Pero creo que están errados.


----------



## raptors (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Admiro la profundidad de tu análisis. Pero mejor sigue con la cerbatana.



*Ladren perros...!!!* poco a poco y sin pausas se avanza...!!!


----------



## NEKRO (17 Abr 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Hay arte de más valor en un ala del Hermitage que en todos los museos norteamericanos juntos, dicho con el máximo de los respetos. Tampoco es difícil, cuando los yankis elevaron a la categoría de arte, el envoltorio de una lata de sopa de tomate.
> Según comentó un guía ya hace años, que lo que se expone al público en el Hermitage, es solo una décima parte de lo que tienen guardados en sus almacenes.



El museo del Prado solamente expone el 6% de su colección.


----------



## quinciri (17 Abr 2022)

Es de suponer que Rusia les está dando tiempo para una rendición masiva, y para poder ahorrarse una matanza y que para nada puede ser de su interes (lo segundo, y por razones obvias).

Y con rendición masiva o con matanza innecesaria, el régimen de Zelensky va a empezar a tambalearse cada vez más, y con lo cual a lo de la llamada "intervención especial" se va añadir algo que se va a parecer mucho a una guerra civil.

En tal caso, el siguiente en darse el piro va ser Zelensky y para que no lo acaben colgando sus propios paisanos.
Y aparte de los oligarcas de un regimen corrupto, que, como indica Iskra, ya se habran expatriado en previsión de como pueda acabar la cosa.


----------



## raptors (17 Abr 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Si esto ayuda a salvar unas cuantas vidas, bienvenido sea.



*Que tanto les dirán...??*


----------



## SkullandPhones (17 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Farlopenski DROGADOOOO (vidreoc insaid)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como tú


----------



## JoséBatallas (17 Abr 2022)

Por si todavía no habéis cenado.

Batallas regresa a las TRINCHERAS de su cocina para honrar a RUSSIA con esta burger que he bautizado como PEDRO EL GRANDE


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Abr 2022)

Propaganda siria de pesima calidad. Yo creo que no cumple ni el minimo para nuestros filocochinos. Quizás para algún sudamericano pueda ser suficiente.

Ese es un barco-museo de la segunda guerra mundial, que lleva décadas anclado en puerto oxidándose.

Pero ey, seguro que ahora mismo tienes a un holgazán del altoplano boliviano diciendole a otro: sabes, he leído en hinternet que los rusos les han undido un destructor a los hamericanos como represalia por el undimiento del moscú. Hajedrec.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Abr 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> Como tú



YESSSSS

A TOPISIMO
​


----------



## quinciri (17 Abr 2022)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Mas miserable es condenar a los soldados de Azovstal a muerte sin permitirles rendirse, como hace el payaso juden de Kiev.



No es un payaso, es un miserable por mandar a "su pueblo" y tropas a una muerte , si no segura, si altamente probable, y a una guerra en la que tienen muy pocas posibilidades de victoria. Y engañandoles y mientiendoles además en cuanto a las más que inciertas posibilidades de victoria. Y de eso le van a terminar tambien pidiendo responsabilidades su propia gente.


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Abr 2022)

También preveían la caída de Kiev en 48 horas y mira como estamos.


----------



## quinciri (17 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> claro que si se recibiesen en Ucrania *cantarian mucho miles y miles de entierros y la cosa se pondria fea para farlopenski*



Y así va a ser, Y cuanto mas tiempo oculte es mal "pastel" y su dimensión, peor ....
Claro que para entonces el cabrón ya se habrá pirado y cobrado de sus amos por el "buen trabajo".


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Abr 2022)

Ucranios expulsando a los cochinoinvasores de sus sagradas tierras


----------



## Aurkitu (17 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los rusos no dejan también de usar la guerra psicológica…



Demasiado largo. Lo mejor mostrarles primero los videos de como ajustician a los prisioneros de guerra rusos, y luego darles el sermón y la comida.


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Abr 2022)

La presidenta eslovaca exige a putin que les diga a sus tropas que dejen de violar a mujeres y niños en ucrania


----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Billy Fockabocas (17 Abr 2022)

No parece que haya muchas noticas en la tele ... eso es que Rusia va ganando.


----------



## JoséBatallas (17 Abr 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> No parece que haya muchas noticas en la tele ... eso es que Rusia va ganando.



como coño van a perder escuchando hardbass?


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Abr 2022)

*Un pueblo de Sevilla pasa a llamarse Ucrania durante dos semanas*


----------



## ccartech (17 Abr 2022)

RM: 
el pasaporte de un mercenario asesinado de los Estados Unidos, que luchó del lado de los nacionalistas en Mariupol


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Abr 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> No parece que haya muchas noticas en la tele ... eso es que Rusia va ganando.



Deben estar a punto de tomar París, vete preparando la bandera rusa para salir a recibirles.


----------



## apocalippsis (17 Abr 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> No parece que haya muchas noticas en la tele ... eso es que Rusia va ganando.



A partir de 8 años de telemierda todo es bombardeable, solo menores de 8 años se salvan..............


----------



## quinciri (17 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> RUSIA ESTA HACIENDO LA MARICONA Y LO PAGARA. Tiene nivel para gastar recursos y no que mueran sus soldados.



No creo que nadie en Rusia hubiese aprobado una via demasiado expeditiva de entrada y que se pudiera haber decidido desde las altas instancias. Entre otras razones, porque, aparte del regimen corrupto que se apoya en no pocos elementos nazis, consideran ( y son ) a los ucranianos un pueblo hermano, y si no el mismo pueblo.

Pero ni que hubiera solo simple hermandad, tampoco hubiese sido buena idea lo de ir a saco de entrada, y si a lo que se aspira es a preservar o mantener esa hermandad en el futuro.

Por ultimo, apocalipsis, sugiero un poco de modestia, y antes de entrar a hablar de la "subnormalidad del generalato ruso" , o del mariconeo ruso...


----------



## ccartech (17 Abr 2022)

ITALIA
QUE PAREZCA UN ACCIDENTE
RUSIA
QUE PAREZCA UN REFERENDUM 
Ludmila Denisova, Comisionada de Derechos Humanos del Parlamento de Ucrania, dice que los rusos planean celebrar un referéndum de independencia en Kherson del 1 al 10 de mayo para crear otro DNR y LNR como un estado en el sur de Ucrania. Según los informes, se están imprimiendo las boletas


----------



## ccartech (17 Abr 2022)

"El Pentágono ahora dice que Rusia está en medio de un importante intento de operación de bloqueo del acceso de Ucrania a las señales de GPS, que si tiene éxito tendría un gran impacto en la capacidad de Ucrania para navegar en el campo de batalla y operar sistemas aéreos avanzados como drones"


----------



## ccartech (17 Abr 2022)

Los militantes bloqueados en "Azovstal" en una situación desesperada y exigen permiso de Kiev para rendirse, pero las autoridades ucranianas les exigen un suicidio heroico. Los rusos ofrecen a los militantes que depongan las armas a partir de las 06:00 hora de Moscú del 17 de abril, garantizando la preservación de la vida.


----------



## npintos (17 Abr 2022)

Spoiler






ccartech dijo:


> Busca los errores Ingleses y vas a ver que fueron muchos y groseros tambien.
> 
> Estimado, USA jamás traccionaría a Inglaterra. No lo hizo nunca y nunca lo hará.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Para que se entienda:

No digo que los ingleses hayan hecho todo bien, cometieron errores, subestimaron al enemigo y recibieron ayuda de potencias mundiales y de vecinos cercanos (Chile).

Tampoco digo que los argentinos hayan hecho todo mal, por el contrario; Francia los dejó a la deriva con los Exocet y los técnicos argentinos lograron que se comunicaran con los sistemas de disparo y se pudieran utilizar.

Lo que digo es que estratégicamente estuvo mal planteado el conflicto, y que fue usado por la cúpula militar para "tapar" otros muchos problemas políticos, sociales y económicos que tenían. Por supuesto que Tatcher hizo lo mismo, no es algo que solo usó la Junta Militar.

De la heroicidad de los combatientes argentinos todo lo que se diga es poco, pero en mi opinión falló el mando (la Junta, Menéndez, etc.), y por supuesto, el gran error inicial es de la Diplomacia.

Tampoco se debe olvidar que la URSS brindaba apoyo de imagenes satelitales a Argentina, lo cuenta Isidoro Gilbert (Agencia TASS), que iban a la embajada a buscar las fotos impresas.

En fin, una pena que justo nos hayamos puesto a dialogar sobre éste tema en un hilo que no es el adecuado, pero creo que es un tema muy interesante.

La frase de Blas de Lezo también aplica a Argentina, todo argentino de bien debería mear siempre mirando a Inglaterra.

Gracias por el respuetuoso intercambio de información y opinión.


----------



## Alvin Red (17 Abr 2022)

*Buenas noches cultural *

The Hut of Baba Yaga (Emerson Lake and Palmer) - adaptación del tema de Mussorgsky y "The Great Gates of Kiev" adaptaron tambien parte del "Cascanueces" de Tchaikovsky.


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Abr 2022)

*Un satélite capta imágenes de centenares de nuevas tumbas en la ciudad de Jersón*

*




*


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Abr 2022)

Rusia, el país de la muerte.


----------



## TOJO_3 (17 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> *Un pueblo de Sevilla pasa a llamarse Ucrania durante dos semanas*




Y también van a izar la bandera del batallón Azov en el ayuntamiento, a tatuarse esvasticas y a marchar al paso de la oca.

Nueva Izquierda Verde Andaluza se llama el partido del subnormal del alcalde!!! 

Pero que tripada a reir.


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (17 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> ITALIA
> QUE PAREZCA UNCCIDENTE
> RUSIA
> QUE PAREZCA UN REFERENDUM
> Ludmila Denisova, Comisionada de Derechos Humanos del Parlamento de Ucrania, dice que los rusos planean celebrar un referéndum de independencia en Kherson del 1 al 10 de mayo para crear otro DNR y LNR como un estado en el sur de Ucrania. Según los informes, se están imprimiendo las boletas



No he oido nada de referendums en Donetsk y Lugansk asi que entiendo que en esos oblast se da por valido un referendum pasado de antes del coronavirus. El oblast de Kherson seria pionero por tanto.


----------



## raptors (17 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Nótese que en ningún momento mencionan la palabra "oligarca". Es "el hombre más rico de Ucrania".
> BRVTAL



*En este momento hay una censura brutal en todos los medios...!!* cuyo único fin es demonizar a rusia...!!! no soy proruso.. pero estoy en contra de la censura brutal que hay en estos momentos....


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Abr 2022)

Cochinorrusia ha demostrado ser un país perverso y traicionero por lo que la OTAN debe buscar una solución a Kaliningrado. Quizás una desnazificación como la que rusia pretendía hacer en Ucrania (pero bien ejecutada) podría ser la solución. Una vez que uno abre el melón de las desnazificaciones debe atenerse a las consecuencias.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Abr 2022)

Patrick Henry

Forwarded from ASB Military News
0:37

    
pobre chaval espero que la cosa no vaya mal


>>>Ukrop POW: “*I’m not a Nazi”*

"ok, dame tu pin del movil que miremos el movill" 

>>> es " 1488 " (HH) 

598 viewsPatrick Henry , video






 

empieza mal







que loles el video. pero no parece mala gente si no como dice, joven​


----------



## JoséBatallas (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Armando la Gorda (17 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Países que han mandado algún tipo de ayuda militar o humanitaria a Ucrania



Es curioso que los árabes pasen hasta el culo de Ucrania siendo casi todos aliados de USA.


----------



## npintos (17 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Alguien preguntó en el hilo se le habían "hecho un Kursk" nuevamente a Putin, y me pareció muy probable.

Si ahora dejan ver que los USA pueden tener algo que ver, es que no van a tragar como en el caso del submarino. Eso es bueno para el orgullo y la gloria de la "madre Rusia", pero puede ser muy malo en cuanto a la intensificación del conflicto.

Ya veremos.


----------



## raptors (17 Abr 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> No parece que haya muchas noticas en la tele ... eso es que Rusia va ganando.



*No encuentro fallas es tu logica...!!*


----------



## Iskra (17 Abr 2022)

M I, [17/04/2022 1:36]
[Forwarded from Geoestrategia y Política]
Calendario propuesto por Rusia para la rendición de los últimos reductos ucranianos en Mariupol (todas las horas son GMT+3, hora de Moscú)

05:00: Negociaciones entre las partes rusa y ucraniana

05:30: llegar a un acuerdo para cesar por completo todo el fuego a las 0600

06:00: los ucranianos levantarán banderas blancas ️ a lo largo de toda la línea del frente, las banderas rojas se mostrarán en el lado ruso

06:00 - 13:00: La salida de toda la guarnición del Azovstal (sin excepciones), dejando atrás sus armas y municiones.

Para reiterar, esto no ha sido aceptado por la guarnición ucraniana, pero los rusos planean transmitir este mensaje en repetición en todas las frecuencias de radio durante el resto de la noche.
T.me/geoestrategia1









Rusia garantiza a los militares ucranianos bloqueados en Mariúpol que preservarán la vida si deponen armas


Los uniformados piden permiso a Kiev para rendirse, pero les amenazan con fusilarlos, según intercepciones de radio citadas por el Ministerio ruso de Defensa.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## Iskra (17 Abr 2022)

Un padre del Condado de Orange irá a Ucrania en busca de su hijo presuntamente secuestrado por su madre


El hijo de César Quintana fue secuestrado por su mujer, que huyó a su país de origen, según la fiscalía.




www.latimes.com




Vaya historia más extraña. Igual hasta no es lo que parecía.
En todo caso, desgracias de las malditas guerras.


----------



## zapatitos (17 Abr 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> No he oido nada de referendums en Donetsk y Lugansk asi que entiendo que en esos oblast se da por valido un referendum pasado de antes del coronavirus. El oblast de Kherson seria pionero por tanto.




El referendum en Donetsk y Lugansk ya se celebró en 2014 y ganó el SI.

Rusia los considera como legales basándose en la sentencia de la Corte Internacional de Justicia que aceptó que la declaración unilateral de independencia de Kosovo no violó el Derecho Internacional. Ahí abrieron la Caja de Pandora para sitios como Donetsk, Lugansk e incluso Catalunya en su momento si hubieran tenido los suficientes huevos como para tirar para delante pasara lo que pasara. Como no los tuvieron pues seguirá siendo española hasta que un día los tengan si es que llega ese día que lo dudo.

Saludos.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Abr 2022)

Armando la Gorda dijo:


> Es curioso que los árabes pasen hasta el culo de Ucrania siendo casi todos aliados de USA.



A lo mojó es que están hasta los huevos de poner la mayoría de los muertos ellos por causa de las guerras y primaveras Árabes que ha fomentado EEUU.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Abr 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Un padre del Condado de Orange irá a Ucrania en busca de su hijo presuntamente secuestrado por su madre
> 
> 
> El hijo de César Quintana fue secuestrado por su mujer, que huyó a su país de origen, según la fiscalía.
> ...



Así es, no te extrañe que los de Azov o el mismo ejército lo hayan obligado a luchar, no sería el primero.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Abr 2022)

el khanato declarando la guerra a las naciones mas pobres de la tierra


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Epicii (17 Abr 2022)

Esas son las bombas de caída libre que podrían lanzar en Azovstal...
La señalada específicamente es la FAB-3000


----------



## ussser (17 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Que tanto les dirán...??*



No entiendo que quieres decir.


----------



## raptors (17 Abr 2022)

ussser dijo:


> No entiendo que quieres decir.





Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los rusos no dejan también de usar la guerra psicológica…



*A este video...* que tanto les dirán..??


----------



## Nico (17 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Rusia se niega a repatriar los cuerpos de 7000 soldados rusos muertos en Ucrania y almacenados en morgues de aquel país:
> 
> Hay que ser muy miserable para dejar a tus muertos detrás abonando el terreno junto a chatarra ardiente.




¿Pero no quedamos en que había 15.000 bajas en los primeros cinco días y que ahora rondarían los 100.000 muertos?
¿Cómo puede ser que sólo haya 7000?


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Abr 2022)

Nunca deja de sorprenderme el nivel de degeneración moral de la retardo-cochinada filorrusa. Como las cosas no van bien para los invasores, ahora todo son rebuznos para que rusia nos mate a todos con bombas nucleares. A ver si esto va a acabar con cuatro tortazos bien daos para todos.


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿Pero no quedamos en que había 15.000 bajas en los primeros cinco días y que ahora rondarían los 100.000 muertos?
> ¿Cómo puede ser que sólo haya 7000?



¿pero no quedamos en que era una operación quirúrgica de 48 horas con el apoyo de la población para poner un gobierno títere en Kiev?
¿Como puede ser que no se haya tomado ni el 15% del país en 52 días?


----------



## No al NOM (17 Abr 2022)

*la realidad a veces supera la ficción

Escondidos en trincheras y tuneles, se quieren rendir y Usa/OtaN /Borrell /Zelensky les dicen que sigan luchando hasta la muerte 

en un Domingo Santo eso se llama Sacrificio


putos imbéciles Ucranianos al servicio de Pazuzu*


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (17 Abr 2022)

Una plaga que debe ser suprimida.


----------



## Nico (17 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> ¿pero no quedamos en que era una operación quirúrgica de 48 horas con el apoyo de la población para poner un gobierno títere en Kiev?
> ¿Como puede ser que no se haya tomado ni el 15% del país en 52 días?




¿ Eso se te ocurrió a ti o lo leíste en Twitter ? 

Se jugaron a que les saliera bien un golpe de mano, pero no funcionó y ahora van pasito a pasito. Y sufriendo buenos golpes cada tanto, que nada es gratis.

Sé que con tus 13 años no tendrás idea de estas cosas, pero cuando fue la segunda invasión de Irak, EE.UU. aspiraba a descabezar a Saddam en el primer golpe. Tenían un espía delator que les iba a dar la posición de Saddam y lo iban a bajar en el primer ataque.

El plazo para rendirse vencía a las 0 horas y a las 0:01 llegaron los misiles y golpearon en NUEVE de los palacios que tenía Saddam en Bagdad. Como Saddam se había enterado de la traición (o tuvo exceso de precauciones y cambió de planes a ultima hora), no estaba en ninguno de ellos.

El "ataque de descabezamiento" falló y lo que pudo terminar en UN MINUTO, luego tomó varios meses.

Lo increíble de la cosa es que, a diferencia de esta guerra de mierda, la prensa tenía amplio acceso y toda la prensa internacional (CNN incluida, aunque hoy parezca mentira) estaban en la zona de hoteles en la ribera opuesto de río TRANSMITIENDO EN DIRECTO, así que todo eso se pudo ver "en vivo y directo".

Acá es cuando caen los primeros misiles a las 00:01








Los rusos aspiraban a una jugada similar (si salía bien) y esperaban que algún militar derrocara a Zelensky, cosa que no ocurrió.

Así es la guerra. Le falló a los norteamericanos en la segunda invasión de Irak, le falla ahora a Rusia en el ataque a Ucrania.

¿Te gustó?


----------



## alnitak (17 Abr 2022)

el problema aqui es la.admiracion enfermiza que los proOTAN teneis por el naziamo..

a todos os jode que rusia ganara lansegunda guerra mundial...

gano esa guerra y ganara esta..

rusia es el mauor pais del.mundo

tiene elm60% de los recursos energeticos del planeta

y tiene trabajando a china fabricanado miles de misiles 


rusia nos va a salvar de toda la mierda que han intentadoncolarmos los ultimos 10 años


----------



## Nico (17 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Egipto y Argelia también han cancelado chatarra rusa. Por algo será.




Si lees la noticia (en vez de inventarte tus batallitas), verás que los indios han creado un programa para un "helicóptero nacional" y en vez de importarlos van a fabricarlos.

La India invierte mucho en tema militares en los últimos años. Se está preparando para ser "potencia" y han iniciado varios programas de armamentos propios.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (17 Abr 2022)

¿Como van los cuatro ucros acorralados y perididos en Mariupol, los dejan rendirse los matones neonazis de la CIA?


----------



## Casino (17 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿Pero no quedamos en que había 15.000 bajas en los primeros cinco días y que ahora rondarían los 100.000 muertos?
> ¿Cómo puede ser que sólo haya 7000?





Esos 7000 son los que han recogido los ucranianos y tienen en sus morgues, ¿no lo ha leído Vd. bien?.
Tiene que sumar los que se habrán quedado sin recoger y se han comido los animalitos salvajes, que pasan mucha hambre las criaturitas, y los que hayan incinerado los orcos, ¿o tampoco sabe Vd. que llevan detrás más crematorios móviles que hospitales de campaña?.


Ande, póngase la maskirovka de las sonrisas para contestar, señor follaputines.


GEROAM SLAVA! y #ArmUkraineNow


----------



## alnitak (17 Abr 2022)

los ucrqnianso son unos cobardea

solo sirven para la foto... son ejercito a los americano... rusia juega a largo .. muy largo... en realidad rusia eata asediando a toda europa y afririca ... pero todo asedia neceaita tiempo


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (17 Abr 2022)

Aquí no va a pasar nada hasta que Xi Jinping diga que pase algo.

Mientras páginas y páginas de propaganda con CM's dando pasta al Lidl


----------



## mazuste (17 Abr 2022)

16/04/1945:
Comenzó la Batalla de Berlín, la ofensiva final del Ejército Rojo sobre la capital del III Reich. 
Finalizaría el 2 de mayo con la capitulación incondicional de los nazis.
Ayer y hoy , luchando contra el fascismo.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (17 Abr 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Aquí no va a pasar nada hasta que Xi Jinping diga que pase algo.
> 
> Mientras páginas y páginas de propaganda con CM's dando pasta al Lidl




Cuánta soberbia y pedantería en tú comentario.


A fecha de hoy Rusia se a comido 1/4 parte de Ucrania, a matado casi en su totalidad al batallón neonazi Azov, a dejado a Ucrania sin marina y aviación, y se a cargado el petrodólar, pero no a "pasado nada".


----------



## BikeroII (17 Abr 2022)

bubble bubble dijo:


> Hay una noticia que hasta donde he visto no se ha apenas comentado, y creo que es vital para comprender hasta donde va a llegar no solo la guerra de Ucrania, si no el enfrentamiento OTAN resto del mundo. La creación de una moneda que sustituirá al dólar, apoyada por Rusia, China y la India, basada en parte en las materias primas. Esto es una declaración de guerra total a EEUU, ya que le quita su principal arma, más importante aún que su ejercito, que es la capacidad de arruinar completamente la economía de un país que se le enfrente. Al intentar atacar económicamente a Rusia, esta ha respondido subiendo la apuesta, y por la cotización del Rublo parece que de momento va ganando. Y es que no es solo Rusia, China sabe que si Rusia cae ella es la siguiente, y la India tiene una experiencia reciente con lo que significa ser una colonia anglo y se ha unido a la resistencia. Otros países menos importantes ya sancionados como Irán o Venezuela también se unen al club, y muchos países a los que les interesa un mundo multipolar lo harán también, como Brasil o Sudáfrica. Además también se comentaba que los países que se unan al club podrán impagar la deuda occidental sin consecuencias en el nuevo sistema, lo que es realmente un verdadero arma de destrucción masiva para las economías occidentales, pues muchos países ahogados en deuda como por ejemplo Argentina seguramente se vean muy tentados.
> 
> Esto puede crear un nuevo enfrentamiento de bloques como en la guerra fría, y sinceramente creo que esta vez occidente lleva las de perder. El nuevo bloque tendrá la mayor parte de las materias primas, de la población y la capacidad tecnológica de China. Económicamente no se podrá combatir, luego habrá que llevarlo al terreno militar. Salvo que enloquezcan, nadie va a atacar a Rusia, China ni India, pues las consecuencias serían la destrucción nuclear absoluta. Así pues estimo que el bloque occidental se limitará a atacar países pequeños que quieran unirse, como cualquier africano o sudamericano. Por supuesto el otro bloque apoyara al país que se enfrente a la OTAN, decidiéndose la victoria de un bloque en guerras proxi, como hemos visto hasta ahora en Irak, Afganistán, Vietnam etc. Algo que ya preveía Orwell en 1984, un enfrentamiento perpetuo de los bloques en países que no forman parte del núcleo duro de ninguno de los contendientes.
> 
> ...



En el mundo económico no se habla de otra cosa que de este ataque contra Rusia/China es el *inicio del fin de las monedas fiat y del dólar como moneda dominante*. Como todas las guerras, la de Ucrania es también económica. 2/3 o más de la población mundial no están alineados con el eje del mal OTAN-EU. Sólo aquí la población está siendo engañada por el pensamiento único de los medios Mainstream.

Hazte una pregunta. Si fueses hoy en día un país y necesitarías comerciar, que preferirías? Papelitos de colores basados en la compra de deudas soberanas infinitas comprada por los bancos centrales que nunca se van a devolver o monedas de países basadas materias primas, oro, petróleo, litio, gas...?

En cualquier caso no os fapeeis con la idea, pero a no ser que EEUU muera matando antes, esto costará décadas.

Rusia no es es Irak o Libia que también intentaron atacar al petrodólar.

No recuerdo las cifras exactas pero Rusia puede tener una deuda de un 15% del PIB mientras que la de USA es del 110% o la de Ejpaña el 125%. FIN.


Oro, tierras de cultivo, latunes y un arma. Lo demás es useless de aquí en adelante.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (17 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Cuánta soberbia y pedantería en tú comentario.
> 
> 
> A fecha de hoy Rusia se a comido 1/4 parte de Ucrania, a exterminado casi en su totalidad al batallón Azov, a dejado a Ucrania sin marina y aviación, y se a cargado el petrodólar, pero no a "pasado nada".



Revisa los hilos de economía para más pedantería.

Los que sigan creyendo que esto es algo sin nada que ver con la plandemia siguen el juego de la CNN y de los súbditos.

Hasta hay foreros que siguen a pies juntillas las declaraciones de la serpiente Lagarde mientras la Fed da gracias cuando Jerome carraspea


----------



## Nico (17 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Esos 7000 son los que han recogido los ucranianos y tienen en sus morgues, ¿no lo ha leído Vd. bien?.
> Tiene que sumar los que se habrán quedado sin recoger y se han comido los animalitos salvajes, que pasan mucha hambre las criaturitas, y los que hayan incinerado los orcos, ¿o tampoco sabe Vd. que llevan detrás más crematorios móviles que hospitales de campaña?.




¿Has escuchado hablar de la "propaganda de guerra"?  

Los ucranianos son muy entusiastas en la materia.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (17 Abr 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Revisa los hilos de economía para más pedantería.
> 
> Los que sigan creyendo que esto es algo sin nada que ver con la plandemia siguen el juego de la CNN y de los súbditos.
> 
> Hasta hay foreros que siguen a pies juntillas las declaraciones de la serpiente Lagarde mientras la Fed da gracias cuando Jerome carraspea




Que te acuestes.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (17 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> el problema aqui es la.admiracion enfermiza que los proOTAN teneis por el naziamo..
> 
> a todos os jode que rusia ganara lansegunda guerra mundial...



La ganaron los Aliados de los cuales la URSS formaba parte 

Solos no pudieron ni con Finlandia. 

Guardiamarina Ivan Vakhrushev muerto en la lata gigante Mosovka o como madres se escriba ya bien hundida esta la puta lata gigante esa






Hundido por un pepino "Ukro" y un drone paco turco


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (17 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Que te acuestes.



Dep


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (17 Abr 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Dep




Enga al ignore, Don No pasa nada.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (17 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Tú padre.



Un saludo a su cuneta chavalín


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (17 Abr 2022)

Joder, cuánta maldad tiene el pedante de mierda y gilipollas ese que he enviado al ignore.


Es lo que tiene ser un tarado borracho y cocainómano trasnochado.


Menos mal que en el mundo no pasa nada, hasta que un chino se tira un pedo.


----------



## alnitak (17 Abr 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Es de suponer que Rusia les está dando tiempo para una rendición masiva, y para poder ahorrarse una matanza y que para nada puede ser de su interes (lo segundo, y por razones obvias).
> 
> Y con rendición masiva o con matanza innecesaria, el régimen de Zelensky va a empezar a tambalearse cada vez más, y con lo cual a lo de la llamada "intervención especial" se va añadir algo que se va a parecer mucho a una guerra civil.
> 
> ...



zelensky el.drogata no encaja con la cultura ukro

es un payaso y en rusia o ucrania no les gustan los payasos

eata cada vez mas cerca un golpe de estado militar en ucrania


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (17 Abr 2022)

El chavalín de peni se qué es otro de los que quiere acabar con el foro.

Tus denuncias no solo me las paso por el forro sino que otros foreros ya saben de ti.

De los mejores hilos de burbuja para saber de ambos bandos y va un don nadie a querer cerrarlo con denuncias.

Avisados estáis de esta gente.


----------



## Casino (17 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿Has escuchado hablar de la "propaganda de guerra"?
> 
> Los ucranianos son muy entusiastas en la materia.




JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA
Le dijo la graja al cuervo, échate pa'llá que eres muy negro.


Después de "no habrá resistencia" a "Kiev caerá en 48 horas" pasamos a "todo era una finta", ahora estamos en "Ucrania tiene todas sus infraestructuras productivas destruidas", "el buque de desembarco se hundió a propósito para extinguir un incendio", "el buque insignia se hundió por una tormenta mientras se remolcaba por otro incendio", "se ha enviado el material de segunda pero el material moderno lo traen ahora", "los rusos no bombardean más para evitar matanzas de civiles", y el mejor de todos "la ofensiva se va a centrar en el Donbass", una región por cierto de la que solamente ocupan la mitad.
Y me viene Vd. a hablar de "propaganda de guerra", que es en lo único en lo que los orcos van ganando, los creadores de la maskirovka JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA
Para Vd. el duro, solo han muerto 7000 orcos. Además, con la medicina ultramoderna de Putín, la mitad de ellos va a resucitar. En cuanto caiga Kiev.





GEROAM SLAVA! y #ArmUkraineNow


----------



## mazuste (17 Abr 2022)

A las 07 horas de Ucrania se acabó el plazo para que los de Azovstal
asomaran con la bandera blanca ¿Alguna novedad?


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (17 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> A las 07 horas de Ucrania se acabó el plazo para que los de Azovstal
> asomaran con la bandera blanca ¿Alguna novedad?



"Teniendo en cuenta la situación catastrófica en la fábrica siderúrgica Azovstal, y guiándose por principios puramente humanos, las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia sugieren que los militantes de los batallones nacionalistas y los mercenarios extranjeros *cesen las hostilidades* y depongan armas a partir de las 06:00 hora de Moscú del 17 de abril de 2022. Todos los que depongan armas *preservarán sus vidas*", reza el comunicado."

Seguirán en "conversaciones" 7 horas más.

Luego veremos noticias falsas y cumplido el supuesto plazo ya se verá.









Rusia garantiza a los militares ucranianos bloqueados en Mariúpol que preservarán la vida si deponen armas


Los uniformados piden permiso a Kiev para rendirse, pero les amenazan con fusilarlos, según intercepciones de radio citadas por el Ministerio ruso de Defensa.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## mazuste (17 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> A las 07 horas de Ucrania se acabó el plazo para que los de Azovstal
> asomaran con la bandera blanca ¿Alguna novedad?



Lo pregunto porque, en la interceptación de comunicaciones con Kiev,
se concluiría que los ucranianos están como los nazis en Stalingrado:
quieren rendirse y Hitler lo prohíbe. Al final, lo que quedaba de ellos
se rindió de todos modos.


----------



## raptors (17 Abr 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> El chavalín de peni se qué es otro de los que quiere acabar con el foro.
> 
> Tus denuncias no solo me las paso por el forro sino que otros foreros ya saben de ti.
> 
> ...



*Escribes pura mierd@.....!!*


----------



## Cosmopolita (17 Abr 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Es que, en definitiva, la perspectiva de una Ucrania formando parte de la organización militar enemiga es una pesadilla estratégica para los rusos desde cualquier punto de vista.



Pues rusos asumieron riesgo de aumentar la frontera con OTAN por 1350km si entran Suecia y Finlandia y no entre Ucrania. Las cosas como son.


Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Abr 2022)

Los juguetes de la OTAN para detener tanques no parecen funcionar tan bien, fallan más de lo recomendable…








Русский танк Т-72 против трёх попаданий из ПТРК


Наш Т-72Б3 вчера в ночном бою получил 3 попадания из ПТРК NLAW или Javelin, после чего своим ходом добрался до базы, без потерь среди экипажа.




politikus.ru


----------



## Nico (17 Abr 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Pues rusos asumieron riesgo de aumentar la frontera con OTAN por 1350km si entran Suecia y Finlandia y no entre Ucrania. Las cosas como son.




Suecia tal vez si, pero los finlandeses estarían locos si quiebran su neutralidad. Es como si México se uniera a un pacto militar con Rusia y China.


----------



## Azrael_II (17 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Esas son las bombas de caída libre que podrían lanzar en Azovstal...
> La señalada específicamente es la FAB-3000
> Ver archivo adjunto 1027661
> Ver archivo adjunto 1027662



Será para desmoralizarlos, tapar algunas salidas y poco más.

Son 22 kilómetros cuadrados y galerías subterráneas. Es decir uno de los bunkers más grandes del mundo .

Esas bombas no van a matar a ningún soldado. Ni si quiera la madre de todas las bombas . Y depende lo profundo que sea ni un kinZhal. Este sería efectivo si se supiera exactamente dónde están y la profundidad, igual hay que tirar varios . 

Una nuke táctica tampoco serviría, aunque si que podría desmoralizarlos ....

Las armas químicas hay que descargarlas por la mala publicidad que dan...

Sólo queda :.

Bombardeos constantes y después trazar un plan para saber más o menos donde están...

Después tirar cientos de toneladas de gasolina, por muy hermético que pueda estar algo siempre pasará y bajará. Una vez hay cientos de toneladas... Ultimátum

Sino fuego 

El fuego calentará los conductos y puede que destruya todo el sistema eléctrico e hidráulico, es probable que les llegue la falta de aire


----------



## Arraki (17 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Será para desmoralizarlos, tapar algunas salidas y poco más.
> 
> Son 22 kilómetros cuadrados y galerías subterráneas. Es decir uno de los bunkers más grandes del mundo .
> 
> ...



Los soldados estarán en los búnker, pero también están en la línea del frente de lo contrario ya estarían los rusos con toda la planta ocupada.

Esos bichos son unos pepinacos con la capacidad de un arma nuclear táctica. Les vas a joder las entradas a los búnker (quizás las salidas), les vas a joder el terreno para llegar a el y vas a eliminar todo almacenaje y retaguardia exterior que tengan.

La única pega que le puedo ver es que se les vaya un poco y puedan afectar a las numerosas tropas rusas, informantes en el terreno, infiltrados etc...


----------



## Impresionante (17 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> ¿Eso le da derecho a invadir un país soberano?



Golpe de estado en 2014


----------



## mazuste (17 Abr 2022)

En el Reino Unido ha habido una gran explosión en o cerca de una instalación de la RAF
Concretamente en la RAF Welford, sede del 420º Escuadrón de Municiones (USAFE), 
segundo mayor almacén de municiones pesadas de la USAFE en Europa.

Un incendio cierra la M4: Se oyen explosiones al producirse un gran incendio en Berkshire


----------



## Al-paquia (17 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> como coño van a perder escuchando hardbass?



Eso es lo que esuchas mientras te fumas tus porrillos en la casita de mamá? Debe de estar contenta.


----------



## mazuste (17 Abr 2022)

*·"El Presidente Rusia Unida - Dmitry Medveveev, anuncia las tareas de las Fuerzas
Aeroespaciales de Rusia para destruir la constelación de satélites starlink"*

Rusia no se dedica a la militarización del espacio y tampoco permitirá que otros lo hagan.


----------



## thanos2 (17 Abr 2022)

Los ataques a rusos en occidente tienen su origen en la propaganda que se está lanzando desde los medios.

Si uno revisa la propaganda nazi sobre los judíos es lo que estamos viendo y lo que nos espera durante los próximos años. Ya están en marcha producciones antirrusas. El lenguaje de los medios hacia los rusos es de odio. Se difunden imágenes y formas de nombrarlos que los deshumanicen. Todo exactamente igual que la Alemania nazi con los judíos. 

Hay un punto de inflexión. Es darte cuenta de que tú no quieres ser uno de esos ciudadanos alemanes que colaboraron con los nazis a marcar a los judíos y a hacerles la vida imposible. Que tú ves que tu país apoya propaganda contra un colectivo y apoya la guerra total a ese colectivo, fomentando algo que tu país constitucionalmente prohíbe. Que ves que la gente se traga como borregos que hay que ir contra todo lo ruso porque así estarás dentro del colectivo social mayoritario.

Siempre ha estado claro que si el nazismo se extendió entre la población y prosperó fue por toda aquella gente del pueblo que lo apoyó, que no dijo nada a pesar de estar en contra solo por no separarse del rebaño.

Hay que elegir dónde estamos en la sociedad. No en un foro. Hay que elegir si vas a apoyar el nazismo o si te declaras neutral. No digo apoyar a los rusos, porque son un bando en guerra por sus propios intereses. Ellos sabrán por qué quieren morir. Pero es tan descarado que se están repitiendo las mismas técnicas de la propaganda nazi... que queda claro que la gente no ha aprendido nada de historia.









"Estado de engaño": el poder de la propaganda nazi


Descubre el mundo en la web de la revista National Geographic: actualidad, reportajes, fotos espectaculares y vídeos sobre ciencia, naturaleza, historia y viajes




historia.nationalgeographic.com.es






> "estado de engaño": el poder de la propaganda nazi
> El Partido Nazi desarrolló una sofisticada máquina de propaganda que difundía hábilmente mentiras sobre sus oponentes políticos, los judíos, y la necesidad de justificar la guerra. Pero la propaganda nazi era mucho más compleja que eso. Para que los nazis alcanzasen el poder y sus políticas raciales y esfuerzos expansionistas de guerra tuvieran éxito, se hubo de pintar una imagen mucho más matizada, una que atrajera a amplias franjas de la población, no solo a un extremo fanático.









La definición del enemigo: los excluidos | Enciclopedia del Holocausto







encyclopedia.ushmm.org




*



LA DEFINICIÓN DEL ENEMIGO: LOS EXCLUIDOS

Hacer clic para expandir...


*


> Una parte fundamental de la ideología nazi consistió en definir al enemigo y a quienes representaban una amenaza para la denominada raza “aria”. La propaganda nazi fue esencial para promover el mito de la “comunidad nacional” e identificar a quienes deberían ser excluidos. Se consideraba que los judíos eran el enemigo principal.
> *HECHOS CLAVE*
> 
> 
> ...












La propaganda nazi


La propaganda nazi jugó un papel clave en la persecución de los judíos. Más información sobre cómo Hitler y el Partido Nazi utilizaron la propaganda para facilitar la guerra y el genocidio.




encyclopedia.ushmm.org






> LA PROPAGANDA NAZI
> Los nazis utilizaron eficazmente la propaganda para obtener el apoyo de millones de alemanes durante la democracia, y posteriormente durante la dictadura, con el fin de facilitar la persecución, la guerra y hasta el genocidio. Los estereotipos e imágenes de la propaganda nazi no eran nuevos, pero el público al que estaban dirigidos ya estaba familiarizado con ellos.
> 
> HECHOS CLAVE
> ...



Cómo la maquinaria de propaganda nazi creó la imagen de un Hitler hogareño y engañó al mundo - BBC News Mundo 
*



Hitler: cómo la maquinaria de propaganda nazi creó una imagen hogareña del Führer y engañó al mundo

Hacer clic para expandir...


*








La legislación anti-judía en la Alemania de la preguerra


Con las leyes antijudías, los nazis comenzaron a despojar a los judíos de sus derechos y propiedades desde el principio de la dictadura de Hitler. Conozca las leyes antisemitas en la Alemania de preguerra.




encyclopedia.ushmm.org


----------



## Magick (17 Abr 2022)

No es posible que los rusos no conozcan la planimetria del bunker, construido en parte en la era sovietica. Aunque si los ucros/usanos han realizado cambios en la estructura no es posible que los servicios de inteligencia rusos no tuvieran gente infiltrada en el proyecto. A ver, que no estamos hablando de Corea del Norte, hablamos de un complejo a pocos kilómetros de la frontera rusa en una ciudad con mayoria rusa/prorusa. 
No me cabe duda que si no los han eliminado ya es porque quieren sacar con vida a los mercenarios extranjeros que se encuentran en su interior.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (17 Abr 2022)

¿En qué mundo vivimos? 

A pesar de estas cosas, Feliz Pascua de Resurrección.


----------



## Red Star (17 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *·"El Presidente Rusia Unida - Dmitry Medveveev, anuncia las tareas de las Fuerzas
> Aeroespaciales de Rusia para destruir la constelación de satélites starlink"*
> 
> Rusia no se dedica a la militarización del espacio y tampoco permitirá que otros lo hagan.



¿Esto es broma?

¿Fuente?


----------



## Harman (17 Abr 2022)

Grandes éxitos estratégicos


El lunes, tras semanas sitiados ante el avance de las fuerzas rusas y de la RPD en su ofensiva de más de cincuenta días sobre Mariupol, un millar de soldados ucranianos de la 36ª Brigada se rindier…




slavyangrad.es











Grandes éxitos estratégicos


17/04/2022


El lunes, tras semanas sitiados ante el avance de las fuerzas rusas y de la RPD en su ofensiva de más de cincuenta días sobre Mariupol, un millar de soldados ucranianos de la 36ª Brigada se rindieron a las fuerzas rusas. En las redes sociales habían anunciado ya una situación desesperada: escasos de munición y de alimentos, sus opciones eran limitadas. Unas horas después, fuentes de la RPD y posteriormente fuentes rusas confirmaban un intento de huida de la brigada, que trató de camuflar sus vehículos con la esperanza de que fueran confundidos con los rusos, para tratar de romper el cerco de Mariupol.

Siempre en busca de convertir cada derrota en una gran victoria -una tradición que se remonta a 2014, cuando los soldados de los primeros blindados que llegaron a Slavyansk se entregaron al llegar y las autoridades ucranianas alegaron que ese era el plan-, Ucrania sigue intentando mantener la ficción de que lucha por la _liberación _de Mariupol y hace todo lo posible para _desbloquear_ la ciudad. Kiev, que afirma que parte de la 36ª Brigada retrocedió a Azovstal durante la huida, califica de gran éxito estratégico una _operación_ que _refuerza la defensa de Mariupol_. Es posible que una parte de la brigada llegara realmente a la planta Azovstal, donde se encuentran, igualmente atrincherados y sitiados, los miembros del regimiento Azov y otras unidades ucranianas. Sin embargo, las cifras de soldados en manos de las fuerzas rusas y republicanas hacen imposible no poner en duda la versión ucraniana.

Tampoco es señal de victoria que Ucrania publicara ese mismo día la imagen del diputado y líder de la Plataforma Opositora por la Vida, Viktor Medvechuk, capturado supuestamente en una _operación especial_ del SBU tras un mes fugado del arresto domiciliario dictado por los tribunales. El caso por el que se le acusa, el mismo por el que se acusa al expresidente Poroshenko, busca castigar a quienes comerciaron con carbón de la RPD y la RPL, ya fuera directamente o a través de Rusia. En los últimos años, Viktor Medvedchuk, político con conexiones en Ucrania, pero también en Rusia -es considerado, por su amistad personal con el presidente ruso, el político más cercano a Vladimir Putin- ha intentado jugar un papel de intermediario con las Repúblicas Populares y con Rusia, fundamentalmente para lograr la liberación de prisioneros de guerra.

El año pasado, con su partido como el primero en intención de voto y ante la fuerte caída de la popularidad de Volodymyr Zelensky y Servidor del Pueblo, Medvedchuk fue acusado en un caso político y en el que en ningún caso se ha cumplido un procedimiento justo. Mientras era sometido a arresto domiciliario, requisadas sus propiedades y prohibidos los medios de comunicación afines a su partido, Petro Poroshenko, acusado de los mismos delitos, ha pasado todo este tiempo en libertad, con sus propiedades intactas y sus medios de comunicación intactos hasta que comenzó la intervención militar rusa, cuando Zelensky intervino los medios audiovisuales para _centralizar_ la información sobre la guerra.

Sea cierta la versión de una detención en un intento de huida –cuestionable teniendo en cuenta que otras fuentes ucranianas han publicado incluso el piso en el que Medvedchuk se encontraba viviendo en Kiev- o mera operación de relaciones públicas para sumarse un éxito de guerra, es evidente que Ucrania pretende utilizar al político en un intercambio de prisioneros. Como confirmó la fiscal general Irina Venediktova, la ciudadanía de Medvedchuk -ucraniana, no rusa- no es obstáculo para que sea intercambiado por soldados ucranianos en manos de las autoridades rusas. Zelensky confirmó ayer que ya ha sido ofrecido a Rusia.

Mientas los medios ucranianos distribuían la imagen de un desmejorado Medvedchuk, vestido con uniforme militar y esposado en un primer plano que buscaba presentarlo como un prisionero de guerra, al día siguiente de la brillante operación del Ejército Ucraniano, los canales de Telegram se llenaron de imágenes de los soldados capturados: un total de 1026 el primer día, que al día siguiente ascendieron a 1350, entre los que se encontraban al menos 161 oficiales. Entre ellos estaba también el ciudadano británico Aiden Eslin, un veterano de la guerra de Siria, donde luchó en las unidades kurdas contra el Estado Islámico y desde 2018 miembro de los Marines ucranianos. A su familia -y a la de otro ciudadano británico, Shaun Pinner, herido y que posiblemente haya caído también prisionero de las fuerzas rusas en Mariupol- ha apelado Oxana Marchenko, esposa de Viktor Medvedchuk, en busca de una solicitud de que su marido sea intercambiado por los ciudadanos británicos.

Es improbable que el Reino Unido vaya a aceptar ese intercambio. Las opciones de Medvedchuk, por cuya seguridad en manos del SBU se teme, pasan por ser intercambiado como prisionero de una guerra en la que no ha participado por alguno de los soldados ucranianos en manos de las autoridades rusas.

En caso de que fuera aprobado -la decisión correspondería a Vladimir Putin-, el intercambio de un ciudadano ucraniano por otros ciudadanos ucranianos no sería el primero de esta guerra. Entre los muchos casos que se han producido, uno de los acusados en el caso 2 de mayo en Odessa -que juzgó a víctimas, no a agresores- fue intercambiado a la República Popular de Donetsk en lo que en realidad no fue más que un destierro. Lo mismo se puede decir de otro intercambio de “ucranianos por ucranianos”. “Presos políticos de Odessa abandonan Ucrania”, titulaba entonces el diario de Odessa _Timer_, cuyo editor-jefe, Yuri Tkachev, se encuentra ahora en la misma prisión.

Con un _modus operandi_ que ya se ha convertido en una tradición, el SBU se presentó una mañana en su vivienda para detener al periodista, que tuvo tiempo de despedirse de sus seguidores de Telegram con un mensaje en el que afirmaba que comunicarse con ellos había sido un placer. Buen conocedor de que cualquier información que se aleje de la línea oficial de las autoridades convierte a los periodistas en un objetivo, Tkachev, que se había limitado a distribuir imágenes de las consecuencias de los bombardeos, era consciente de que, antes o después, recibiría la visita del Servicio de Seguridad. Como ha ocurrido en tantas ocasiones en los últimos ocho años, durante el registro, el SBU encontró en el baño del periodista una granada, una prueba que, aunque falsa, es suficiente para mantener al periodista en prisión preventiva.

Por su relación con el presidente ruso, Medvedchuk es considerado en Ucrania una carta valiosa a la hora de recuperar a sus soldados en cautividad. Es posible incluso que Zelensky pretenda entregar a Medvedchuk a cambio de alguno de los oficiales de alto rango del Ejército Ucraniano y del regimiento Azov aún sitiados en Mariupol. “Si van a destruir a nuestros chicos, no habrá negociaciones”, afirmó ayer el presidente ucraniano en referencia a los miles de soldados del Ejército y el regimiento Azov cercados en Azovstal y a los que Rusia ofreció garantizar sus vidas a cambio de deponer las armas. Zelensky pasa ahora a las amenazas. Eso sí, lo hace después de haber rechazado la oferta rusa de permitir el abandono de la ciudad de esas tropas sitiadas a cambio de deponer las armas y sin posibilidad alguna de enviar refuerzo o rescatar a los altos mandos. El último intento acabó con al menos un helicóptero derribado y más de una docena de muertos.

Los actos de las autoridades ucranianas muestran cuáles son las prioridades del Gobierno. Con el rechazo a cualquier rendición en Mariupol, una batalla que hace tiempo está perdida, para mantener la ficción de lucha por la ciudad, Zelensky busca mantener un relato épico de una lucha imposible contra un enemigo más fuerte. La propuesta que la Oficina del Presidente traslade a Rusia sobre por quién pretende entregar a Medvedchuk será tan representativa de las intenciones ucranianas como la actitud en el frente. En cualquier caso, sea a cambio de los altos mandos del Ejército Ucraniano en Mariupol o del héroe de Ucrania y comandante del regimiento Azov Prokopenko, Ucrania pretende utilizar la guerra para expulsar del país a uno de los políticos más importantes de la oposición. Y con ello busca, no solo eliminar la figura de Medvedchuk, sino deslegitimar y demonizar a todo partido político que se haya desviado en estos años de la línea oficial marcada en Maidan.

Prohibido cualquier medio mínimamente opositor y suspendidas las actividades de todo partido de izquierdas o _prorruso_ -adjetivo usado y abusado para definir a cualquier partido con una postura contraria al nacionalismo ucraniano o crítico con el régimen de Maidan, tengan o no vínculo, afinidad o cercanía a Rusia-, Ucrania pretende con la expulsión de Medvedchuk dar una imagen final de la derrota de las _fuerzas prorrusas_.


----------



## ccartech (17 Abr 2022)

NO ESTA CLARO CUANDO FUE
#Ukraine : Las fuerzas ucranianas derribaron un helicóptero de ataque Ka-52 "Alligator" de la Fuerza Aérea Rusa en Kherson Oblast, con un número de cola de RF-13409. Un piloto sobrevivió con heridas.


----------



## Argentium (17 Abr 2022)

*Europa se asoma a un escenario de racionamiento energético *
BERNARDO DE MIGUEL / MANUEL V. GÓMEZ|Bruselas
Los países buscan suministradores de gas alternativos a Rusia. Con los almacenes a rebosar, solo se cubriría una cuarta parte del consumo.


----------



## No al NOM (17 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1027696
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya la tenían preparada para el sacrificio de Mariupol, no he fallado


----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Abr 2022)

t.me/zvezdanews/76888

Explotan en el cuerpo como una flor: el ejército Ruso encontró municiones prohibidas en las antiguas posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania

Los rifles de francotirador ucranianos, así como cartuchos con balas expansivas para uno de ellos, cayeron en manos de nuestros militares en Mariupol.

t.me/zvezdanews/76890

“El mundo ha visto quién es quién”

Un residente de Mariupol habló sobre la actitud del personal militar ruso hacia la población civil.

“Estamos vivos y bien, el ejército Ruso nos está ayudando. No queremos saber nada de nuestros llamados "defensores" que se escondieron detrás de nuestras faldas y tiraron a la gente a los sótanos".


----------



## pgas (17 Abr 2022)

suecos-finlandenses comprando entradas vip para el infierno nucelar

+++++



bubble bubble dijo:


> No es solo eso, hace un par de días un compañero colgó la noticia, dividida en dos post, de la entrevista a un economista ruso sobre la creación de una nueva moneda, con la suma de las monedas nacionales y el añadido de las materias primas. No es solamente la creación de una nueva moneda con vocación internacional, si no el fin del sistema fiat puro. Y si esto no fuera de por si bastante jodido para la economía occidental también mencionaba el impago de la deuda. A ver si alguien vuelve a pegar la noticia que yo no la encuentro, porque es realmente un cataclisma económico. Y el tío comentaba que ya estaba en proceso, no que fuera simplemente una idea, por lo que el enfrentamiento está ya aquí.



muy bueno el comentario anterior, gracias!

@Ultimate fue quien colgó la traducción del artículo de Escobar









Exclusive: Russia’s Sergey Glazyev introduces the new global financial system


The world's new monetary system, underpinned by a digital currency, will be backed by a basket of new foreign currencies and natural resources. And it




thecradle.co






por cierto Glazyev es muy crítico de la camarilla neoliberal del kremlin, artifice de la desastrosa politica monetaria del BCR y la economica de Mishustin, todos ellos prosperando bajo la mirada complaciente y permisiva del zar,

es el de la izda en esta imagen












THE RUSSIAN REVOLUTION OF 2022 – CAPITALISM IN ONE COUNTRY


By John Helmer, Moscow @bears_with Now that the US and the NATO allies have taken from the Russian oligarchs their cash in foreign ban



johnhelmer.org


----------



## dabuti (17 Abr 2022)

Está bastante bien este artículo-resumen sobre geopolítica mundial.









Cómo la OTAN continúa rodeando a China pese a la amenaza rusa


Hoy todas las miradas están puestas en Ucrania. ¿Quién se acuerda de la guerra fría entre EE.UU. y China que se citaba una y otra vez antes del 24 de febrero, el día




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## MiguelLacano (17 Abr 2022)

Rememorando la gran promesa, el mensaje esencial, con esa voz rusa que emociona el alma


----------



## Magick (17 Abr 2022)

_El Gobierno de la Federación Rusa ha aumentado temporalmente las cuotas de exportación para los productores rusos de fertilizantes minerales hasta el 31 de mayo_


----------



## Demi Grante (17 Abr 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> ¿Esto es broma?
> 
> ¿Fuente?



Es fake, viene de una web que simulaba ser la del gobierno ruso.


----------



## Cosmopolita (17 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Suecia tal vez si, pero los finlandeses estarían locos si quiebran su neutralidad. Es como si México se uniera a un pacto militar con Rusia y China.



Salvo que Rusia y China no comparten la frontera con México cuando Finlandia tiene 1300km de frontera con Rusia.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## workforfood (17 Abr 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> "Teniendo en cuenta la situación catastrófica en la fábrica siderúrgica Azovstal, y guiándose por principios puramente humanos, las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia sugieren que los militantes de los batallones nacionalistas y los mercenarios extranjeros *cesen las hostilidades* y depongan armas a partir de las 06:00 hora de Moscú del 17 de abril de 2022. Todos los que depongan armas *preservarán sus vidas*", reza el comunicado."
> 
> Seguirán en "conversaciones" 7 horas más.
> 
> ...



Si no se han rendido antes no creo que lo hagan ahora.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Abr 2022)

La presidenta de la Unión Europea (se supone que unión no militar):

. "No diferencio entre armas pesadas y ligeras": Presidenta de la Comisión Europea insta a agilizar la entrega de armamento a Ucrania


----------



## Cosmopolita (17 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *·"El Presidente Rusia Unida - Dmitry Medveveev, anuncia las tareas de las Fuerzas
> Aeroespaciales de Rusia para destruir la constelación de satélites starlink"*
> 
> Rusia no se dedica a la militarización del espacio y tampoco permitirá que otros lo hagan.



¿Entonces Rusia no tiene a satélites militares en el espacio o cómo va eso? O son cretinos o cada día superan su propia barrera de la insolencia. Primero que que cubren la necesidad de datos que tiene Glonass ya que Polonia su cupo se la dejó de suministrar.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## dabuti (17 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Es como si México se uniera a un pacto militar con Rusia y China.



Ya ha pasado y se llama 60 años de embargo y acoso a Cuba.


----------



## tamartinto (17 Abr 2022)

Supongo que ya se habrá puesto por aquí, pero por si no.

J.Baud: Occidente creó las condiciones del estallido en Ucrania

*Durante años, desde Malí hasta Afganistán, he trabajado por la paz y he arriesgado mi vida por ella. No se trata, pues, de justificar la guerra, sino de comprender qué nos llevó a ella.*

"El «frenazo» que nuestros «expertos» atribuyen a una mala logística es sólo consecuencia de haber conseguido sus objetivos. Rusia no quiere participar en una ocupación de todo el territorio ucraniano. De hecho, parece que Rusia está tratando de limitar su avance a la frontera lingüística del país."

"La UE está repitiendo la desastrosa experiencia del Tercer Reich en las últimas horas de la Batalla de Berlín. La guerra debe dejarse en manos de los militares y cuando un lado ha perdido, debe admitirse. Y si va a haber resistencia, debe ser dirigida y estructurada. Pero estamos haciendo exactamente lo contrario: estamos presionando a los ciudadanos para que vayan y luchen y, al mismo tiempo, se autorizan los llamados al asesinato de soldados y líderes rusos.

Algunos servicios de inteligencia ven en esta irresponsable decisión una forma de utilizar a la población ucraniana como carne de cañón para luchar contra Rusia. Hubiera sido mejor entablar negociaciones y así obtener garantías para la población civil que echar leña al fuego. Es fácil ser combativo con la sangre de los demás."


----------



## Satori (17 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> No tener apenas tiempo de respuesta no es lo mismo que no tener respuesta.
> Supongo que hasta tu entiendes la diferencia.



No tener tiempo de respuesta es, refiriéndonos a un primer ataque nuclear y en términos prácticos, no tener capacidad real de represalia. Si los EEUU logran localizar -si no lo han hecho ya- los silos terrestres fijos y móviles, los aeropuertos de bombarderos estratégicos y los submarinos nucleares rusos (relativamente fáciles de seguir en el mar por sus problemas técnicos), y encima no tienes tiempo de preaviso y además tu enemigo ha desplegado un escudo antimisiles por todo el planeta, entonces no puedes contraatacar y la doctrina MAD se habrá ido al garete. Insisto en que no creo que EEUU se meta en esos fregaos de momento, pero va caminando en esa dirección paso a paso.

¿ lo pillas ya o necesitas dibujitos de colores?


----------



## Roedr (17 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> "El Pentágono ahora dice que Rusia está en medio de un importante intento de operación de bloqueo del acceso de Ucrania a las señales de GPS, que si tiene éxito tendría un gran impacto en la capacidad de Ucrania para navegar en el campo de batalla y operar sistemas aéreos avanzados como drones"



esto sería un aumento de nivel del ejército ruso


----------



## Satori (17 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Ladren perros...!!!* poco a poco y sin pausas se avanza...!!!



eso es, para salir del agujero no hay nada como seguir cavando más hondo.


----------



## Roedr (17 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



ahora tienen que encontrar un follacabras que tire un khinzal a un portaviones americano y que los rusos digan que no han sido ellos


----------



## Demi Grante (17 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Grandes éxitos estratégicos
> 
> 
> El lunes, tras semanas sitiados ante el avance de las fuerzas rusas y de la RPD en su ofensiva de más de cincuenta días sobre Mariupol, un millar de soldados ucranianos de la 36ª Brigada se rindier…
> ...



Es necesario que occidente vea la acción del arresto de Medvedchuk como una muestra más de la peligrosísima deriva autoritarista de Zelensky. Prohíbe a partidos políticos y arresta a sus líderes, y aún encima monta el paripé de vestirle con ropas militares y hacerlo pasar como prisionero ruso intercambiable.

Medvedchuk es ucraniano y Zelensky lo está presentando como si fuera un prisionero de guerra ruso. Vergonzoso. Con el ello además Zelensky pretende deslegitimar a toda la oposición que él mismo ha ilegalizada, que si son contrarios a él es que son pro rusos.

Ojalá que le caiga la venda a occidente pronto con ese payaso, que mucho está durando el daño que el gilipollas de Zelensky le está haciendo al mundo. Es más megalómano que Mussolini, el poder le está afectando a la cabeza.


----------



## Ultimate (17 Abr 2022)

bubble bubble dijo:


> No es solo eso, hace un par de días un compañero colgó la noticia, dividida en dos post, de la entrevista a un economista ruso sobre la creación de una nueva moneda, con la suma de las monedas nacionales y el añadido de las materias primas. No es solamente la creación de una nueva moneda con vocación internacional, si no el fin del sistema fiat puro. Y si esto no fuera de por si bastante jodido para la economía occidental también mencionaba el impago de la deuda. A ver si alguien vuelve a pegar la noticia que yo no la encuentro, porque es realmente un cataclisma económico. Y el tío comentaba que ya estaba en proceso, no que fuera simplemente una idea, por lo que el enfrentamiento está ya aquí.



Los enlaces a los 2 post de la traducción del artículo de Pepe Escobar





__





Guerra en Ucrania XVI


https://ria-ru.translate.goog/20220414/poteri-1783432674.html?in=t&_x_tr_sl=ru&_x_tr_tl=es&_x_tr_hl=es&_x_tr_pto=sc Bloomberg: la economía alemana perderá 220.000 millones de euros si se rechaza el gas de Rusia MOSCÚ, 14 de abril - RIA Novosti. La economía alemana sufrirá...




www.burbuja.info









__





Guerra en Ucrania XVI


https://ria-ru.translate.goog/20220414/poteri-1783432674.html?in=t&_x_tr_sl=ru&_x_tr_tl=es&_x_tr_hl=es&_x_tr_pto=sc Bloomberg: la economía alemana perderá 220.000 millones de euros si se rechaza el gas de Rusia MOSCÚ, 14 de abril - RIA Novosti. La economía alemana sufrirá...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Caracalla (17 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Farlopenski DROGADOOOO (vidreoc insaid)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder... metiendose tanta cocaina al final si que va a terminar creyendose Mosies.



Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Zepequenhô (17 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Países que han mandado algún tipo de ayuda militar o humanitaria a Ucrania



Y en rojo, los países que de verdad la están ayudando, limpiando la de escoria nazi.


----------



## Nicors (17 Abr 2022)

Y lo anuncian ahora cuando se ve las deficiencias de las armas rusas, ya.


Nico dijo:


> Si lees la noticia (en vez de inventarte tus batallitas), verás que los indios han creado un programa para un "helicóptero nacional" y en vez de importarlos van a fabricarlos.
> 
> La India invierte mucho en tema militares en los últimos años. Se está preparando para ser "potencia" y han iniciado varios programas de armamentos propios.


----------



## Nicors (17 Abr 2022)

Y lo anuncian ahora cuando se ve las deficiencias de las armas rusas, ya.


Nico dijo:


> Si lees la noticia (en vez de inventarte tus batallitas), verás que los indios han creado un programa para un "helicóptero nacional" y en vez de importarlos van a fabricarlos.
> 
> La India invierte mucho en tema militares en los últimos años. Se está preparando para ser "potencia" y han iniciado varios programas de armamentos propios.


----------



## Roedr (17 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Europa se asoma a un escenario de racionamiento energético*
> BERNARDO DE MIGUEL / MANUEL V. GÓMEZ|Bruselas
> Los países buscan suministradores de gas alternativos a Rusia. Con los almacenes a rebosar, solo se cubriría una cuarta parte del consumo.



Titular engañoso. Más realista sería *Políticos Europeos matan la economía europea renunciando a la energía rusa. *


----------



## NS 4 (17 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Y me parece que nadie se ha percatado de la penúltima imagen que puse, la "opositora" de Bielorrusia. 09:31 am



Pues no...miro tus post...pera...


----------



## Roedr (17 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Si no se han rendido antes no creo que lo hagan ahora.



No subestimes el efecto del hambre en el proceso de toma de decisiones.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (17 Abr 2022)

*Dicen que el mundo se debe preparar para la utilización de armas nucleares por parte de Rusa*. Mi apuesta, siguiendo los acontecimientos es que una vez consigan conquistar Mariupol, una vez conquistada con todos los esfuerzos y perdidas humanas y estén dentro con todo controlados, según los relatos acontecidos anteriormente en esta guerra, *procederán a detonar en medio de la ciudad una bomba atómica.*


----------



## Demi Grante (17 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> La ganaron los Aliados de los cuales la URSS formaba parte
> 
> Solos no pudieron ni con Finlandia.
> 
> ...



¿Se hundió el barco por qué un dron cegó al radar para distraerlo? Revisa tu propaganda, no tienes ni puta idea de cómo funcionan los rádares.







mazuste dijo:


> A las 07 horas de Ucrania se acabó el plazo para que los de Azovstal
> asomaran con la bandera blanca ¿Alguna novedad?



Ya ya, han dado hasta ahora 4 ultimátum desde que se cerró el cerco. Los rusos están pecando de buenos demasiado, con razón nadie se los está tomando en serio.


Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los juguetes de la OTAN para detener tanques no parecen funcionar tan bien, fallan más de lo recomendable…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De vez en cuando algún carro sobrevive, pero si nos ponemos a ver las fotos y vídeos de los carros destruidos volvemos al mundo real.

Y aún así, ese carro dijeron que recibió 3 NLAW, para mí que son más bien 1 o 2 RPG porque los destrozos del NLAW son más evidentes. En cualquier caso, me alegra que sobreviviera la tripulación. Es horrible morir achicharrado.



mazuste dijo:


> *·"El Presidente Rusia Unida - Dmitry Medveveev, anuncia las tareas de las Fuerzas
> Aeroespaciales de Rusia para destruir la constelación de satélites starlink"*
> 
> Rusia no se dedica a la militarización del espacio y tampoco permitirá que otros lo hagan.



Eso es un fake que viene de un pishing de la web del gobierno ruso posiblemente creado desde Ucrania.


----------



## El-Mano (17 Abr 2022)

Lo que ya sabiamos ayer ahora nos lo cuentan los chinos, queda solamente azovstal.


----------



## Demi Grante (17 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No subestimes el efecto del hambre en el proceso de toma de decisiones.



Eso es. La falta de agua y comida fue lo que hizo rendirse a los infantes de marina. Los rusos lo único que tienen que hacer es asegurar el cerco. Cuantas más bocas tengan que alimentar los de Azov mayor desesperación cundirá en sus filas. Los rusos no deberían arriesgarse a ir a por ellos... Simplemente esperar a que la sed y la locura hagan su efecto.


----------



## arriondas (17 Abr 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> Es necesario que occidente vea la acción del arresto de Medvedchuk como una muestra más de la peligrosísima deriva autoritarista de Zelensky. Prohíbe a partidos políticos y arresta a sus líderes, y aún encima monta el paripé de vestirle con ropas militares y hacerlo pasar como prisionero ruso intercambiable.
> 
> Medvedchuk es ucraniano y Zelensky lo está presentando como si fuera un prisionero de guerra ruso. Vergonzoso. Con el ello además Zelensky pretende deslegitimar a toda la oposición que él mismo ha ilegalizada, que si son contrarios a él es que son pro rusos.
> 
> Ojalá que le caiga la venda a occidente pronto con ese payaso, que mucho está durando el daño que el gilipollas de Zelensky le está haciendo al mundo. Es más megalómano que Mussolini, el poder le está afectando a la cabeza.



Es lo que ocurre cuando aúpas al poder a alguien que no debería estar ahí, que no sirve para ese puesto, ni para organizar la Fiesta del Bollu en el Barrio de La Peruyal. No deja de ser lo que es, un tío del mundo de la farándula, un actor y productor.

En primer lugar, es fácil de manipular, al tener ni idea de nada en lo concierne a gobernar, mecanismos y resortes de la política o la diplomacia, etc. Como no sabe ni por dónde empezar, se va a dejar asesorar, vulgo mangonear, es una marioneta perfecta para quienes ya sabemos.

En segundo lugar, al estar protegido por los anglos, se le puede subir a la cabeza, se lo puede acabar creyendo, se descontrola. Que soy el mandamás de Ucrania y que hago y deshago como me sale del nabo, que no me va a pasar nada. Encima vestido de militar o como si llegase de ver a las vacas que tiene en El Rasón, con barba de tres días, como si acabase de llegar del frente. En primera línea.


----------



## workforfood (17 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No subestimes el efecto del hambre en el proceso de toma de decisiones.



Ya habrán metido miles de latas de conserva y tendrán depósitos de agua.


----------



## raptors (17 Abr 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Salvo que Rusia y China no comparten la frontera con México cuando Finlandia tiene 1300km de frontera con Rusia.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Más bien la idea era que mexico seria como finlandia ambos compartiendo frontera...


----------



## Elimina (17 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Farlopenski DROGADOOOO (vidreoc insaid)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que no es él, hombre...
Que es...
otro drogadicto diferente
que se le parece


----------



## Guanotopía (17 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Será para desmoralizarlos, tapar algunas salidas y poco más.
> 
> Son 22 kilómetros cuadrados y galerías subterráneas. Es decir uno de los bunkers más grandes del mundo .
> 
> ...



No sé cómo serán esos túneles, pero me imagino que muchas entradas no tendrán, unos cuantos pepinazos en los sitios adecuados y los has enterrado en vida


----------



## Elimina (17 Abr 2022)

Perdón, a veces escribo sólo para mí.
Llamo imbécil al presidente del gobierno presente.


----------



## Tierra Azul (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Arraki (17 Abr 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> ¿Se hundió el barco por qué un dron cegó al radar para distraerlo? Revisa tu propaganda, no tienes ni puta idea de cómo funcionan los rádares.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1027739
> ...



Solo como dato añadir que los vídeos en los que un tanque es destruido son reales pero al no ser publicados los vídeos en los que impactan y los carros no son destruidos, los que no impactan o en los que los operadores terminan por ser destruidos antes de ser siquiera de lanzarlos no podemos saber la efectividad de los mismos y tenemos que tomar esos vídeos como propaganda.

Más si cabe después de que hayan sido descubiertos los escenarios y actores de grabación de vídeos propagandísticos.


----------



## chemarin (17 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Pues menuda cagada. Y lo peor es que apunta usted llevar razón.



¿Te parece poco conquistar el Este y parte del Sur de Ucrania? Para mí eso sería un enorme éxito. Tras eso, según si hay o no acuerdo con la OTAN, se puede considerar la partición de Ucrania o poner un gobierno neutral en Kiev.


----------



## VittorioValencia (17 Abr 2022)

❗Nueva información del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, lo principal:

- Como resultado de las acciones desinteresadas del grupo de fuerzas especiales rusas, la mezquita fue liberada, 29 militantes fueron asesinados, incluyendo mercenarios extranjeros;

- Los rehenes, ciudadanos de uno de los países de la CEI, fueron liberados y llevados a un lugar seguro;

- Rodeados y completamente bloqueados en Mariupol, en el territorio de la planta metalúrgica Azovstal, se pidió al grupo ucraniano que depusiera voluntariamente las armas y se rindiera;

- En total, según los militares ucranianos que se rindieron, hasta 400 mercenarios extranjeros están ahora rodeados en el territorio de la empresa Azovstal como parte del grupo ucraniano;

- La mayoría de ellos son ciudadanos de países europeos, así como de Canadá;

- En total, desde el comienzo de la operación militar especial, el régimen nacionalista de Kiev ha atraído a Ucrania a 6.824 mercenarios extranjeros de 63 estados;

- El grupo más numeroso llegó desde Polonia: 1717 personas. Alrededor de un millar y medio de mercenarios llegaron de Estados Unidos, Canadá y también de Rumanía. Desde el Reino Unido y Georgia, cada uno - hasta 300 personas;

- La gran mayoría de los mercenarios están ahora distribuidos como parte de los grupos ucranianos en las ciudades de Kyiv, Kharkov, Odessa, Nikolaev y Mariupol;

- Como resultado de las hostilidades, el número de mercenarios está disminuyendo constantemente y hoy es de 4877 personas;

- 1035 mercenarios extranjeros fueron destruidos en los combates por las fuerzas armadas rusas. Otros 912 mercenarios se negaron a participar en las hostilidades y huyeron del país.

Traducción realizada con la versión gratuita del traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator
No he reparado texto.


----------



## NS 4 (17 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Me suena a cuando el estado mayor alemán de Hitler se dio cuenta del fallo de Barbarroja…y en vez de buscar un acuerdo con Stalin prosiguió con la locura. Interesante.



Si tu enemigo se equivoca y persevera en el error...


----------



## porconsiguiente (17 Abr 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Es de suponer que Rusia les está dando tiempo para una rendición masiva, y para poder ahorrarse una matanza y que para nada puede ser de su interes (lo segundo, y por razones obvias).
> 
> Y con rendición masiva o con matanza innecesaria, el régimen de Zelensky va a empezar a tambalearse cada vez más, y con lo cual a lo de la llamada "intervención especial" se va añadir algo que se va a parecer mucho a una guerra civil.
> 
> ...




Indudablemente, Rusia busca una rendición de nazis y trata de evitar que los nazis queden como héroes que lucharon hasta el final.
Hay mucha diferencia entre humillación y heroicidad.


----------



## vettonio (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Abr 2022)

Otro “mercenario” USA neutralizado…




__





В Мариуполе точным ударом уничтожен американский наёмник


В Мариуполе ликвидирован американский наёмник




avia.pro


----------



## Elimina (17 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No subestimes el efecto del hambre en el proceso de toma de decisiones.



Por desgracia, los que toman esa decisión no tienen hambre y les importa poco que su pueblo la pase, como ha quedado claro.
Otra cosa es conseguir que se rindan las tropas (regulares).


----------



## Guanotopía (17 Abr 2022)

¿Alguien puede explicar la diferencia que define legalmente a los mercenarios frente a las brigadas internacionales?¿O es un tema subjetivo?


----------



## Salamandra (17 Abr 2022)

porconsiguiente dijo:


> Indudablemente, Rusia busca una rendición de nazis y trata de evitar que los nazis queden como héroes que lucharon hasta el final.
> Hay mucha diferencia entre humillación y heroicidad.



Bueno, relativamente, si es cierto que algunos de los que están dentro solicitaron poder rendirse y desde fuera les dijeron que no. Tampoco si te matan otros "compañeros fanáticos" de tu propio ejército.

Pero si que es cierto que es la historia que se contará.


----------



## Malevich (17 Abr 2022)

Poesía en movimiento.


----------



## Malevich (17 Abr 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Es de suponer que Rusia les está dando tiempo para una rendición masiva, y para poder ahorrarse una matanza y que para nada puede ser de su interes (lo segundo, y por razones obvias).
> 
> Y con rendición masiva o con matanza innecesaria, el régimen de Zelensky va a empezar a tambalearse cada vez más, y con lo cual a lo de la llamada "intervención especial" se va añadir algo que se va a parecer mucho a una guerra civil.
> 
> ...



Recordad los vuelos a Castellón los días previos al 24 de febrero.


----------



## VittorioValencia (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Arraki (17 Abr 2022)

Yo creo que son del 2014/15 cuando les explotaron el mega arsenal a los ucranianos


----------



## vettonio (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Roedr (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> No tener tiempo de respuesta es, refiriéndonos a un primer ataque nuclear y en términos prácticos, no tener capacidad real de represalia. Si los EEUU logran localizar -si no lo han hecho ya- los silos terrestres fijos y móviles, los aeropuertos de bombarderos estratégicos y los submarinos nucleares rusos (relativamente fáciles de seguir en el mar por sus problemas técnicos), y encima no tienes tiempo de preaviso y además tu enemigo ha desplegado un escudo antimisiles por todo el planeta, entonces no puedes contraatacar y la doctrina MAD se habrá ido al garete. Insisto en que no creo que EEUU se meta en esos fregaos de momento, pero va caminando en esa dirección paso a paso.
> 
> ¿ lo pillas ya o necesitas dibujitos de colores?



Pero qué dices... toda la doctrina nuclear se basa en en los SSBN. Es imposible pillar a un submarino a kms bajo la superficie del agua. Rusia tiene suficientes nukes embarcadados en submarinos como pare reducir a un sedimento geológico todo USA. Una guerra nuclear sería el fin de Rusia, USA y de la civilización moderna.


----------



## Fmercury1980 (17 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Rememorando la gran promesa, el mensaje esencial, con esa voz rusa que emociona el alma



Sí.

Aunque la Pascua ortodoxa se celebra a principios de Mayo.


----------



## Malevich (17 Abr 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> No es un payaso, es un miserable por mandar a "su pueblo" y tropas a una muerte , si no segura, si altamente probable, y a una guerra en la que tienen muy pocas posibilidades de victoria. Y engañandoles y mientiendoles además en cuanto a las más que inciertas posibilidades de victoria. Y de eso le van a terminar tambien pidiendo responsabilidades su propia gente.



Más grave que eso es el asesinato de civiles por sus tropas y su uso propagandístico atribuyendo las muertes a Rusia. 
Un criminal de guerra que debería pagar por ello.


----------



## John Nash (17 Abr 2022)

Dar menos producto sin bajar el precio, la ‘reduflación’ llega a las estanterías de los supermercados españoles


Las empresas trasladan ya unas mayores tensiones en los costes de producción a los precios de venta finales



www.abc.es





Decrecimiento forzoso. Paquetes de patatas medio vacías, vasos medio llenos de nocilla, formatos más pequeños everywhere.
Así se oculta al ciudadano la inflación "real".


----------



## No tengo ni idea de nada. (17 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Rememorando la gran promesa, el mensaje esencial, con esa voz rusa que emociona el alma



Es una cantante serbia.


----------



## Decimus (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## MiguelLacano (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Malevich (17 Abr 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> Sí.
> 
> Aunque la Pascua ortodoxa se celebra a principios de Mayo.



Hoy es su domingo de Ramos, este año cae la semana siguiente.


----------



## Roedr (17 Abr 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1027761



falta mapa para incluir el Golum de la OTAN


----------



## MiguelLacano (17 Abr 2022)

No tengo ni idea de nada. dijo:


> Es una cantante serbia.



El alma bizantina


----------



## pgas (17 Abr 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> Eso es. La falta de agua y comida fue lo que hizo rendirse a los infantes de marina. Los rusos lo único que tienen que hacer es asegurar el cerco. Cuantas más bocas tengan que alimentar los de Azov mayor desesperación cundirá en sus filas. Los rusos no deberían arriesgarse a ir a por ellos... Simplemente esperar a que la sed y la locura hagan su efecto.




la sed y la locura no parece que hicieran mucha mella en el 36 regimiento en la fabrica Ilich, quizá sí la moral fuera baja por falta de munición y los heridos.

Azovstal es diferente, posiblemente tengan como rehenes a civiles y/o mercenarios extranjeros y otras pruebas físicas -laboratorios?- que es lo único de valor para Rusia, de ahí los llamamientos a su rendición. Es peligroso no dejarles ninguna salida pues en ese caso probablemente los matarían o destruirían.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pero qué dices... toda la doctrina nuclear se basa en en los SSBN. Es imposible pillar a un submarino a kms bajo la superficie del agua. Rusia tiene suficientes nukes embarcadados en submarinos como pare reducir a un sedimento geológico todo USA. Una guerra nuclear sería el fin de Rusia, USA y de la civilización moderna.



Algunos en USA tienen la fantasía de poder ganar una guerra nuclear, aunque parezca mentira.


----------



## Hal8995 (17 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Lo que ya sabiamos ayer ahora nos lo cuentan los chinos, queda solamente azovstal.



Joder me parto de risa con lo Zelenski.
Acabar con las tropas de Azovstal podría acabar con las negociaciones con Rusia.

Es decir si ganamos ganamos, si perdemos tienes que dejar evacuar a mis tropas para llevarlas a otro lado ?
Que quiere q les den las tropas aliadas ? Cervezas ?

Es como el Macron, quiere sacar de allí los asesores que ha tenido enseñando a Azov a matar rusos y prorusos.
Quien sabe si también les han enseñado a tratar así a la población de DLPR .
Desde luego SI sabe que ha entrenado a Nazis.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Abr 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¿Entonces Rusia no tiene a satélites militares en el espacio o cómo va eso? O son cretinos o cada día superan su propia barrera de la insolencia. Primero que que cubren la necesidad de datos que tiene Glonass ya que Polonia su cupo se la dejó de suministrar.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Nie jesteś zrozumiany.


----------



## LIRDISM (17 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ahora tienen que encontrar un follacabras que tire un khinzal a un portaviones americano y que los rusos digan que no han sido ellos



Que es esa imagen, porque ese barco ya está en puerto.


----------



## Malevich (17 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Si yo fuera creyente, me haría ortodoxo. 


ccartech dijo:


> ITALIA
> QUE PAREZCA UNCCIDENTE
> RUSIA
> QUE PAREZCA UN REFERENDUM
> Ludmila Denisova, Comisionada de Derechos Humanos del Parlamento de Ucrania, dice que los rusos planean celebrar un referéndum de independencia en Kherson del 1 al 10 de mayo para crear otro DNR y LNR como un estado en el sur de Ucrania. Según los informes, se están imprimiendo las boletas



Modo tertuliano todólogo... "Rusia ha venido para quedarse...."


----------



## Beltrax (17 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



no hay nada más nazi que invadir paises. es lo que hizo Putler el 24 de febrero del 2022.


----------



## Xan Solo (17 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pero qué dices... toda la doctrina nuclear se basa en en los SSBN. Es imposible pillar a un submarino a kms bajo la superficie del agua. Rusia tiene suficientes nukes embarcadados en submarinos como pare reducir a un sedimento geológico todo USA. Una guerra nuclear sería el fin de Rusia, USA y de la civilización moderna.



Los submarinod no van a km bajo el agua. 200 o 300 metros ya son suficientes. Por debajo de la termoclina son prácticamente indetectables, pero para lanzar misiles deben subir, cada vez pueden lanzar a más profundidad, eso sí.

Un submarino, hoy por hoy, es muy jodido de detectar. Al menos hasta que lanza algo... Y entonces tienes otras cosas de que preocuparte.


----------



## cryfar74 (17 Abr 2022)

*11:27 hora de Moscú

Pérdidas de la parte ucraniana como resultado de una operación militar especial de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF a partir del 17 de abril de 2022, según Rybar*





▪Durante el día, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania perdieron 560 personas muertas, heridas y capturadas. 3 personas fueron tomadas prisioneras en todas las áreas de operaciones de combate.
▪Según el informe interno del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, 2 tanques, 19 vehículos blindados, 12 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros, 4 MLRS, 4 sistemas de defensa aérea de largo y mediano alcance, 1 de corto alcance sistema de defensa aérea, 23 vehículos y equipos especiales, 1 avión, 2 helicópteros y 10 UAV.
Todos los datos son predecibles: la parte ucraniana en informes internos no tiene el número exacto de bajas para cada categoría. 
No hay comunicación con algunas unidades, y están catalogadas como desaparecidas, algunos equipos pueden restaurarse después del ataque. Por lo tanto, en los informes internos, la tendencia es siempre a subestimar el número real de pérdidas. 

*11:19 hora de Moscú

Del informe matutino del Ministerio de Defensa ruso sobre mercenarios :*


> _*- En este momento, alrededor de 400 mercenarios extranjeros están rodeados en el territorio de Azovstal;
> — La mayoría son ciudadanos de países europeos y Canadá;
> - En total, llegaron a Ucrania 6824 mercenarios de 63 estados;
> - Sobre todo de Polonia - 1717;
> ...



*11:12 hora de Moscú

Reunión informativa matutina del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia (17/04/2022) *
Durante la noche, misiles lanzados desde el aire de alta precisión destruyeron una fábrica de municiones cerca del pueblo de Brovary, en la región de Kiev. 
La aviación operacional-táctica destruyó 68 instalaciones militares de Ucrania. Entre ellos:
◾ en las áreas de Krivaya Luka y Krasnoarmeysk, dos localizadores de iluminación y guía S-300;
◾en el área de Severodonetsk, un sistema de misiles antiaéreos "Osa AKM";
◾En los asentamientos de Kremennaya, Krasny Lyman, Kolodezi, Torskoye, Yampolovka y Novoselivka, hay seis depósitos de cohetes y armas de artillería y combustible, así como 40 áreas de concentración de equipo y personal militar ucraniano.
Durante la noche, la aviación del ejército golpeó cuatro acumulaciones de mano de obra y equipo, así como una columna de equipo en marcha. Al mismo tiempo, más de 50 militares ucranianos, siete vehículos de combate de infantería y vehículos blindados de transporte de personal y 14 vehículos blindados fueron destruidos. 
Tropas de cohetes y artillería derrotaron 814 objetos, incluidos:
◾17 puestos de mando;
◾111 puestos de tiro de artillería;
◾684 fortalezas y áreas de concentración de mano de obra enemiga
Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 10 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos cerca de los asentamientos de Avdeevka, Bayrak, Lozovaya, Malaya Kamyshevakha, Novoprokofievka, Pologi, Chernobaevka, Shirokoe, Yasinovataya.
En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial han sido destruidas:
◾134 aeronaves;
◾470 vehículos aéreos no tripulados;
◾249 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos;
◾2290 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate;
◾254 instalaciones de múltiples sistemas de lanzamiento de cohetes;
◾992 artillería de campaña y cañones de mortero;
◾2166 unidades de vehículos militares especiales.
◽ En el curso de acciones ofensivas para liberar la ciudad de MARIUPOL, a pedido del presidente de la República de Turquía R. Erdogan, el 16 de abril, se llevó a cabo una operación especial en el distrito de Primorsky para liberar a los rehenes en poder del Nazis ucranianos en una mezquita turca. 
◽ Como resultado de las acciones desinteresadas del grupo de fuerzas especiales rusas, la mezquita fue liberada, 29 militantes fueron destruidos, incluidos mercenarios extranjeros. Los rehenes, ciudadanos de uno de los países de la CEI, fueron liberados y llevados a un lugar seguro.
◽ Rodeado y completamente bloqueado en MARIUPOL en el territorio de la planta metalúrgica de Azovstal, se pidió al grupo ucraniano que deponga voluntariamente las armas y se rinda para salvar sus vidas. 
◽ Sin embargo, el régimen nacionalista de Kiev, según la interceptación de la radio, prohibió las negociaciones sobre la rendición y ordenó a los nazis de Azov que dispararan a cualquiera que quisiera deponer las armas entre el personal militar ucraniano y los mercenarios extranjeros en el lugar.
En total, según los militares ucranianos que se rindieron, hasta 400 mercenarios extranjeros ahora están rodeados en el territorio de la empresa Azovstal como parte del grupo ucraniano. 
◽ La mayoría de ellos son ciudadanos de países europeos, así como de Canadá. Anteriormente ya informamos que las conversaciones por radio entre militantes en Mariupol se llevan a cabo en seis idiomas extranjeros. En caso de más resistencia, todos ellos serán destruidos.
En total, con el inicio de una operación militar especial, el régimen nacionalista de Kiev atrajo a Ucrania a 6.824 mercenarios extranjeros de 63 estados. 
◽ El grupo más numeroso llegó de Polonia - 1717 personas. Cerca de mil quinientos mercenarios llegaron de los EE. UU., Canadá y también de Rumania. De Gran Bretaña y Georgia, cada uno - hasta 300 personas. 193 personas llegaron desde áreas controladas por Turquía de la República Árabe Siria. 

◽ La gran mayoría de mercenarios ahora se distribuyen como parte de grupos ucranianos en las ciudades de Kyiv, KHARKOV, ODESSA, NIKOLAEV y MARIUPOL. Su distribución por agrupación la lleva a cabo el "cuartel general de coordinación regional" de la llamada "Legión de Defensa Internacional de Ucrania" en la ciudad de BELAYA Tserkov.
◽ Como resultado de las hostilidades, el número de mercenarios está disminuyendo constantemente y hoy es de 4877 personas. 1035 mercenarios extranjeros fueron destruidos en los combates por las fuerzas armadas rusas. Otros 912 mercenarios se negaron a participar en las hostilidades y huyeron del país. 
❗Permítanme recordarles que los mercenarios extranjeros no tienen la condición de "combatientes" según el Derecho Internacional Humanitario. Vinieron a Ucrania para ganar dinero matando eslavos. Por tanto, lo mejor que les espera es responsabilidad penal y largas penas de prisión.

*10:57 UTC

Declaración del representante oficial del NM DPR sobre la situación a las 10:30 17/04/2022 *
⚠Durante el último día, el enemigo disparó 338 proyectiles y minas desde sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple BM-21 Grad de 122 mm, cañones de artillería de 152 y 122 mm y morteros de 120 y 82 mm.
❗Las áreas de NUEVE asentamientos de la República fueron bombardeadas. Como resultado de la agresión ucraniana, VEINTIOCHO civiles, incluidos TRES niños, resultaron heridos. TREINTA Y SEIS edificios residenciales y DOS instalaciones de infraestructura civil sufrieron daños.
‼Materiales sobre el hecho de herir a civiles, daños a la infraestructura han sido transferidos a la Oficina del Fiscal General de la DPR para su inclusión en casos penales iniciados contra el comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. 
Los militares de la República Popular de Donetsk, junto con las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, continúan liberando los asentamientos de nuestra República de los invasores ucranianos.
Durante el último día, nuestros militares destruyeron SESENTA Y UN nacional ucraniano, UNA montura de artillería autopropulsada de 122 mm 2S1 "Gvozdika", UN vehículo de combate de infantería, DOS vehículos blindados de transporte de personal y un camión. Capturó UN tanque y DOS vehículos de combate de infantería.

*10:17 UTC*

*Declaración del representante oficial de la NM de la LPR, Capitán Filiponenko I.M. al 17 de abril de 2022*
♦Durante los enfrentamientos con unidades del departamento de defensa, en el último día, el enemigo sufrió pérdidas en mano de obra y equipo militar, a saber:
➖30 personal;
➖1 tanque;
➖2 transportes blindados de personal;
➖5 vehículos.
‼El enemigo continúa aterrorizando a la población civil de la República, bombardeando la infraestructura civil de los asentamientos de primera línea de la LPR, que no representan un peligro para el enemigo y no son instalaciones militares.
Durante el último día, las formaciones armadas de Ucrania dispararon VEINTICUATRO proyectiles de piezas de artillería de calibre 152 y 122 mm contra los asentamientos de DONETSK y PERVOMAISK.
Como consecuencia del bombardeo:
➖en n.p. Pervomaisk dañó 3 casas;
➖en n.p. Donetsk dañó la línea eléctrica de 35 kV. Sin fuente de alimentación 1222 suscriptores en n.p. Donetsk y n.p. Golubovskoe.
▶Con el fin de suprimir la actividad de fuego del enemigo contra los civiles de la República, las posiciones de la VFU, desde donde se disparó el fuego, fueron detectadas y destruidas rápidamente por la potencia de fuego en servicio de las unidades del NM LPR.
Ayer, un miembro de la Cámara Pública de la Federación Rusa, Maxim Grigoriev, visitó Rubizhne, el propósito de su visita fue desplegar el trabajo del Tribunal Público Internacional para Ucrania en las regiones liberadas de la LPR.
Las fuerzas del NM de la LPR, junto a organizaciones de voluntarios, continúan entregando ayuda humanitaria a los pobladores de los territorios liberados.

*06:02 UTC*

Una fuente de Prokiev informa que *se ha creado un cuartel general conjunto con representantes del Pentágono/CIA/MI-6 en el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, *que “ *ayuda a coordinar” *las acciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Una de las áreas más efectivas fue el trabajo de artillería: gracias a la inteligencia proporcionada en tiempo real, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania pueden *atacar en coordenadas precisas *.

*02:52 UTC ❌*
El ejército ruso encontró munición prohibida en las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Los rifles de los francotiradores ucranianos, cargados con balas expansivas, cayeron en manos del ejército ruso. Al entrar en el cuerpo humano, tal bala se abre como una flor. Como resultado, una persona recibe lesiones más graves en comparación con un cartucho convencional.

*00:14 GMT*
La jefa de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, llamó a los países de la UE a "entregar rápidamente" armas a Ucrania, señalando que no distingue entre "armas pesadas y ligeras".

*00:15 UTC*

La planta de Azovstal en Mariupol comenzó [ _incluso por la tarde, y no por primera vez_ ] a lanzar panfletos con una propuesta a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania para que se rindieran, informó el corresponsal de Izvestia, Semyon Eremin. Los proyectiles se cargan en una montura de artillería Gvozdika de 120 mm, de modo que cuando dispara al aire sobre el área, disipa varios miles de instrucciones sobre cómo rendirse adecuadamente.

El corresponsal subrayó que unos 1.700 militares ucranianos ya se habían rendido.

*02:51 GMT *
Intensidad de las actividades de aviación de reconocimiento de la OTAN y Suecia a lo largo de las fronteras de Bielorrusia, Ucrania y Crimea en el período del 1 al 14 de abril de 2022.









Vuelos sobre Kaliningrado y cerca de las fronteras occidentales de Ucrania













*00:39 hora de Moscú (actualizado 01:49 hora de Moscú) *

❗ El Ministerio de Defensa ruso invita a Azov y a los mercenarios a deponer las armas. 
Del comunicado urgente del Cuartel General de Coordinación Interdepartamental de la Federación Rusa para la Respuesta Humanitaria del 16 de abril de 2022:
_Teniendo en cuenta la situación catastrófica que se ha desarrollado en la planta metalúrgica de Azovstal, además de guiarse por principios puramente humanos, el ejército ruso invita a militantes de batallones nacionalistas y mercenarios extranjeros a partir de las 06:00 (hora de Moscú) del 17 de abril *a detener cualquier hostilidades y depongan las armas*_


> _*Algoritmo de acciones:*
> - a partir de las 5.00 se establece una conexión continua entre los lados ruso y ucraniano para el intercambio de información;
> - a partir de las 5.30 militantes de batallones nacionalistas y mercenarios extranjeros - por un lado, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas junto con las formaciones militares de la RPD - por otro lado, declaran un "régimen de silencio total";
> - a las 06:00, ambos lados del comienzo real del "régimen de silencio" se indica mediante el izamiento de banderas: del lado ruso - rojo, del lado ucraniano - blanco alrededor de todo el perímetro de "Azovstal";
> - de 6.00 a 13.00 hora de Moscú - la salida de todas, sin excepción, las unidades armadas ucranianas y los mercenarios extranjeros, sin armas ni municiones._


----------



## Xan Solo (17 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Algunos en USA tienen la fantasía de poder ganar una guerra nuclear, aunque parezca mentira.



Fantasía peligrosa...


----------



## Hal8995 (17 Abr 2022)

porconsiguiente dijo:


> Indudablemente, Rusia busca una rendición de nazis y trata de evitar que los nazis queden como héroes que lucharon hasta el final.
> Hay mucha diferencia entre humillación y heroicidad.



Humillación e información que van a facilitar . Muchos de ellos son nazis por sus propios complejos y sentimientos de inferioridad. Se van a derrumbar en los interrogatorios al ser bien tratados, espero, pero temiendo por su vida cantarán.


----------



## vettonio (17 Abr 2022)

AUDIENCIAS JUEVES 14 DE ABRIL
*El estreno de 'Zelenski, servidor del pueblo' (8,2%) pincha frente al liderazgo de "Aenne Burda" (14,9%)*
"Dioses de Egipto" (7,4%) destaca en el prime time de Cuatro.
15 comentarios Sábado 16 Abril 2022 09:00


----------



## Xan Solo (17 Abr 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Joder me parto de risa con lo Zelenski.
> Acabar con las tropas de Azovstal podría acabar con las negociaciones con Rusia.
> 
> Es decir si ganamos ganamos, si perdemos tienes que dejar evacuar a mis tropas para llevarlas a otro lado ?
> ...



Occidente está tan acostumbrado a hacer lo q le sale de la polla que no tiene ni el concepto de la moral. Todo lo que le conviene es ético, todos los gobiernos que hacen lo que quiere occidente son éticos.


----------



## Satori (17 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pero qué dices... toda la doctrina nuclear se basa en en los SSBN. Es imposible pillar a un submarino a kms bajo la superficie del agua. Rusia tiene suficientes nukes embarcadados en submarinos como pare reducir a un sedimento geológico todo USA. Una guerra nuclear sería el fin de Rusia, USA y de la civilización moderna.



La profundidad operativa máxima de los subs está en torno a los 400 metros, no a kms bajo la superficie del agua. Los submarinos rusos son pocos, las bases con salida al mar no son gran cosa, y viendo al ejército ruso en Ucrania posiblemente gran parte de la flota tenga problemas operativos y de mantenimiento.

Muy posiblemente, cada submarino nuclear ruso que salga de puerto lleve uno de eeuu o GB detrás, listo para hundirlo en muchísimo menos tiempo de lo que el SSBN necesita para parar, subir a poca profundidad y abrir las portillas de los misiles SLBM

Los submarinos nucleares rusos son relativamente ruidosos y la dotación de sensores de los subs de eeuu es simplemente alucinante, los clase Virginia son auténticas maravillas tecnológicas.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (17 Abr 2022)

Interesante video, Rubén Gisbert
*¿GUERRA en UCRANIA? ULTIMATUM de RUSIA a las OTAN*






Rubén Gisbert


----------



## Tierra Azul (17 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1027758



al infierno con él, el crimen ya ha sido pagado





amcxxl dijo:


> ...
> 
> claro que si se recibiesen en Ucrania cantarian mucho miles y miles de entierros y la cosa se pondria fea para farlopenski
> ...



Y para la otan y los mandatarios de la UE desde el 2014 hasta hoy


----------



## Elimina (17 Abr 2022)

tamartinto dijo:


> Supongo que ya se habrá puesto por aquí, pero por si no.
> 
> J.Baud: Occidente creó las condiciones del estallido en Ucrania
> 
> ...



Demoledor. No se puede ser más claro, siendo quien dice ser.

Echo de menos que hablara de otros momentos clave del conflicto, pero es cierto que hay poca información clara sobre ellos.

Por cierto, y EDITO: aprovecho para felicitar a diario 16, el único medio "generalista" que se hace eco de análisis reales. Además, da el enlace a la publicación original del artículo, que es la que enlaza el forero (nuevarevolucion.es).


----------



## Impresionante (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> La profundidad operativa máxima de los subs está en torno a los 400 metros, no a kms bajo la superficie del agua. Los submarinos rusos son pocos, las bases con salida al mar no son gran cosa, y viendo al ejército ruso en Ucrania posiblemente gran parte de la flota tenga problemas operativos y de mantenimiento.
> 
> Muy posiblemente, cada submarino nuclear ruso que salga de puerto lleve uno de eeuu o GB detrás, listo para hundirlo en muchísimo menos tiempo de lo que el SSBN necesita para parar, subir a poca profundidad y abrir las portillas de los misiles SLBM
> 
> Los submarinos nucleares rusos son relativamente ruidosos y la dotación de sensores de los subs de eeuu es simplemente alucinante, los clase Virginia son auténticas maravillas tecnológicas.



Claro que sí, son subnormales los rusos


----------



## VittorioValencia (17 Abr 2022)

El Pentágono ordenó al Cuartel General de las FF.AA. de Ucrania que traslade toda su artillería a las ciudades en el frente oriental –Járkov, Dnepropetrovsk, Zaporozhye– donde puedan disparar escudándose por civiles.

A pequeños grupos móviles –armados con Morteros y lanzamisiles antitanques– que se mueven por la estepa en vehículos civiles se les prescribe contener el avance de las tropas rusas. 

El hecho de que los estadounidenses impongan a sus mascotas tácticas terroristas, en las que su población desempeña el papel de rehenes, no es sorprendente. Pero el hecho de que los medios ucranianos escriban sobre esto abiertamente y se refieran a tales métodos con comprensión, y como a únicos correctos, no puede dejar de sorprender. 

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## VittorioValencia (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## delhierro (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> La profundidad operativa máxima de los subs está en torno a los 400 metros, no a kms bajo la superficie del agua. Los submarinos rusos son pocos, las bases con salida al mar no son gran cosa, y viendo al ejército ruso en Ucrania posiblemente gran parte de la flota tenga problemas operativos y de mantenimiento.
> 
> Muy posiblemente, cada submarino nuclear ruso que salga de puerto lleve uno de eeuu o GB detrás, listo para hundirlo en muchísimo menos tiempo de lo que el SSBN necesita para parar, subir a poca profundidad y abrir las portillas de los misiles SLBM
> 
> Los submarinos nucleares rusos son relativamente ruidosos y la dotación de sensores de los subs de eeuu es simplemente alucinante, los clase Virginia son auténticas maravillas tecnológicas.



No se porque entonces los de la OTAN se han marchado corriendo de Ucrania. Deberian volver y darse un paseo militar ¿ no ?


----------



## Satori (17 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Claro que sí, son subnormales los rusos



Los rusos son muy avanzados para algunas cosas, en otras no tanto. Por ejemplo, para fabricar las hélices de los submarinos nucleares tuvieron que comprar tecnología a Japón y Noruega, y eso fue en los 80, cuando la URSS existía ya que los soviéticos de entonces no eran capaces de hacer hélices sigilosas:






Toshiba-Kongsberg Incident







www.globalsecurity.org





A las empresas implicadas, en especial a la japonesa Toshiba, las represalias y sanciones por parte de sus propios gobiernos y otros aliados les trajeron gravisimas consecuencias durante muchos años.


----------



## ATDTn (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> La profundidad operativa máxima de los subs está en torno a los 400 metros, no a kms bajo la superficie del agua. Los submarinos rusos son pocos, las bases con salida al mar no son gran cosa, y viendo al ejército ruso en Ucrania posiblemente gran parte de la flota tenga problemas operativos y de mantenimiento.
> 
> Muy posiblemente, cada submarino nuclear ruso que salga de puerto lleve uno de eeuu o GB detrás, listo para hundirlo en muchísimo menos tiempo de lo que el SSBN necesita para parar, subir a poca profundidad y abrir las portillas de los misiles SLBM
> 
> Los submarinos nucleares rusos son relativamente ruidosos y la dotación de sensores de los subs de eeuu es simplemente alucinante, los clase Virginia son auténticas maravillas tecnológicas.



Pero ganar una guerra nuclear no es tan sencillo. 
O sea, que tienes controlados todos los vectores. 
Muy osado me parece. 

Incluso Malvinas que se ha hablado aquí. 
Mucho más sencilla de analizar la de pérdidas en el lado que ganó...En una nuclear todos pierden.
Decir tonterías a lo Sean Penn no aporta nada.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> La profundidad operativa máxima de los subs está en torno a los 400 metros, no a kms bajo la superficie del agua. Los submarinos rusos son pocos, las bases con salida al mar no son gran cosa, y viendo al ejército ruso en Ucrania posiblemente gran parte de la flota tenga problemas operativos y de mantenimiento.
> 
> Muy posiblemente, cada submarino nuclear ruso que salga de puerto lleve uno de eeuu o GB detrás, listo para hundirlo en muchísimo menos tiempo de lo que el SSBN necesita para parar, subir a poca profundidad y abrir las portillas de los misiles SLBM
> 
> Los submarinos nucleares rusos son relativamente ruidosos y la dotación de sensores de los subs de eeuu es simplemente alucinante, los clase Virginia son auténticas maravillas tecnológicas.



Conservo un estudio de RAND publicado en Scientific American según el cual 15 impactos sobre las refinerias yanquis bastarian para enviar a USA a la edad de piedra. no se haga pajas con una victoria nuclear bastarda.


----------



## Satori (17 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No se porque entonces los de la OTAN se han marchado corriendo de Ucrania. Deberian volver y darse un paseo militar ¿ no ?



Por favor, un poco de nivel en el debate. Léase aunque sea lo que dice la wiki sobre el tratado de Montreux.


----------



## vettonio (17 Abr 2022)

*Lo de este individuo es de verguenza ajena.*

Algunos comentarios.

_Eso en una guerra al peluquero... tu te lees? 

Este "trabajo " te queda grande, aunque los que te pagan estarán contentos contigo 

si llamas maestro a ese, normal estas crónic_as..






Y el mejor comentario con diferencia es ...tachánnn


----------



## Satori (17 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Conservo un estudio de RAND publicado en Scientific American según el cual 15 impactos sobre las refinerias yanquis bastarian para enviar a USA a la edad de piedra. no se haga pajas con una victoria nuclear bastarda.



ah sí, el famoso estudio de la RAND de finales de la década de los cincuenta. ¿no tiene algo más antiguo a lo que hacer referencia? No se, algo como el fuego griego o los arcos largos ingleses, o las primeras armas de fuego en Asia?


----------



## Satori (17 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Conservo un estudio de RAND publicado en Scientific American según el cual 15 impactos sobre las refinerias yanquis bastarian para enviar a USA a la edad de piedra. *no se haga pajas con una victoria nuclear bastarda*.



Y por cierto, tenéis la fea costumbre de atribuir a otros opiniones que no han declarado, falacia del hombre de paja de manual. Personalmente, ya que existen armas nucleares y no parece que vayan a renunciar a ellas, prefiero desde luego que siga vigente la doctrina MAD, que es la hasta ahora mal que bien, es la que ha garantizado que no se produzca una guerra nuclear.


----------



## Carlos Dutty (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> La profundidad operativa máxima de los subs está en torno a los 400 metros, no a kms bajo la superficie del agua. Los submarinos rusos son pocos, las bases con salida al mar no son gran cosa, y viendo al ejército ruso en Ucrania posiblemente gran parte de la flota tenga problemas operativos y de mantenimiento.
> 
> Muy posiblemente, cada submarino nuclear ruso que salga de puerto lleve uno de eeuu o GB detrás, listo para hundirlo en muchísimo menos tiempo de lo que el SSBN necesita para parar, subir a poca profundidad y abrir las portillas de los misiles SLBM
> 
> Los submarinos nucleares rusos son relativamente ruidosos y la dotación de sensores de los subs de eeuu es simplemente alucinante, los clase Virginia son auténticas maravillas tecnológicas.



Aunque fuese tal cual cuentas, un solo submarino que se escape te lanza una salva de misiles, con múltiples cabezas cada uno, y ya tienes millones de muertos. Además que pueden estar en puerto sin problemas, como un silo más.


----------



## Casino (17 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Rememorando la gran promesa, el mensaje esencial, con esa voz rusa que emociona el alma




Como no se pronunció Vd. hace unos días quisiera confirmación pública por su parte sobre esa mariscada sindicalista que insinuó y que pagará uno de los dos en función de quién acabe apoderándose de Crimea. 
Ahora que todavía no está claro, ¿aceptará vd. esa apuesta?.



GEROAM SLAVA! y #ArmUkraineNow


----------



## crocodile (17 Abr 2022)

El abuelo de Biden obligó a Ucrania a iniciar una guerra para que el mundo se olvidara del maldito negocio ucraniano de su hijo

El senador Ron Johnson dice que si los servicios de inteligencia y los medios de comunicación no hubieran ocultado información sobre la computadora portátil del hijo de Joe Biden, Hunter, entonces el abuelo ya no estaría en la Casa Blanca y no habría conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania.

Recordemos que no hace mucho estalló un gran escándalo que involucró al hijo del actual presidente de los Estados.

Anteriormente se informó que el Daily Mail publicó un paquete de documentos de la computadora portátil del hijo de Biden, que indica que Estados Unidos estuvo involucrado en la creación y operación de laboratorios biológicos en Ucrania.

Tales acusaciones del Ministerio de Defensa ruso fueron calificadas por la parte estadounidense como "una estratagema de propaganda descarada" para "justificar la invasión de Ucrania por parte del presidente Vladimir Putin y sembrar la discordia en Estados Unidos".


----------



## Casino (17 Abr 2022)

JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA

Avisad a Zurullov, el que pueda, que debe tener en ignorados a casi todos los que apoyamos a Ucrania.

Deszurullando el país a toda máquina. Lástima que lo hagan con camiones en vez de con tractores.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Abr 2022)

Capturado el puerto de Mariupol, volvemos a encontrarnos con material ucraniano abandonado, ni se han molestado en inutilizarlo…


También es posible que los que se rindieron debieron conservarlo para trueques…que se dan bastante en esta guerra como en todas…


----------



## crocodile (17 Abr 2022)

Rusia cifra en 6.824 el total de mercenarios que durante la guerra han entrado a Ucrania para ayudar a Kiev. Quitando los que Moscú dice que ya se han ido del país y los que han muerto, 912 y 1.035 respectivamente, quedan 4.877.


Dicen que hay mercenarios de 63 nacionalidades distintas, destacan las siguientes:

▪1.717 vienen de Polonia.

▪1.500 vienen de EEUU, Canadá y Rumanía.

▪300 de Reino Unido.

▪300 de Georgia.

▪193 desde las zonas controladas por Turquía en Síria.


----------



## Satori (17 Abr 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Aunque fuese tal cual cuentas, un solo submarino que se escape te lanza una salva de misiles, con múltiples cabezas cada uno, y ya tienes millones de muertos. Además que pueden estar en puerto sin problemas, como un silo más.



Totalmente cierto, y posiblemente esa falta de certeza absoluta es la que de momento refrene a los americanos. Pero creo que cada vez eeuu está más cerca de poder lanzar un primer golpe nuclear que no pueda ser respondido. Ojo, que tenga esa posibilidad no significa que la vaya a ejercer, pero si que la va a utilizar como espada de Damocles sobre Rusia y China. Posiblemente ,y ésto ya es especular, la esperanza de eeuu es que subiendo la apuesta militar, Rusia colapse e implosione como hizo en su día la URSS (la debilidad demográfica entre otras es evidente), y acceder al territorio y los recursos naturales rusos, en un mundo en el que cada vez quedan menos de ambas cosas.


----------



## El-Mano (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (17 Abr 2022)

VittorioValencia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1027772



No se de que se sorprenden. Hace tiempo que venimos hablando sobre los BRICS. Brasil+Rusia+India+China+Sudáfrica, todos ellos paises emergentes que tras el paso del tiempo habría que tratar como ya emergidos.
Le sumas el resto de países asociados de forma indirecta y los incluidos en su zona de influencia y obtienes el verdadero potencial de un Oriente entendido del mismo modo que entendemos un Occidente.


----------



## ATDTn (17 Abr 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Aunque fuese tal cual cuentas, un solo submarino que se escape te lanza una salva de misiles, con múltiples cabezas cada uno, y ya tienes millones de muertos. Además que pueden estar en puerto sin problemas, como un silo más.



Repercusiones....Repercusiones...
Los chinos deciden que qué ostias a tomar por culpa sus enemigos no es momento de indecisiones...y los indios...Los Israelíes...y ya está vez Corea acierta en Japón. 
Ahora toca que los miles que queden rehagan la civilización.


----------



## NS 4 (17 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ya ni es extraño ver a "el pais" santificando el nazismo ¿Por qué será?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1027479



LO PAIS...hay que cuidar ese sesgo machistoide-straight.


----------



## Carlos Dutty (17 Abr 2022)

Borrar la Historia está muy mal, quieran o no los nacionalistas ucranianos, Ucrania fue parte de URSS.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Totalmente cierto, y posiblemente esa falta de certeza absoluta es la que de momento refrene a los americanos. Pero creo que cada vez eeuu está más cerca de poder lanzar un primer golpe nuclear que no pueda ser respondido. Ojo, que tenga esa posibilidad no significa que la vaya a ejercer, pero si que la va a utilizar como espada de Damocles sobre Rusia y China. Posiblemente ,y ésto ya es especular, la esperanza de eeuu es que subiendo la apuesta militar, Rusia colapse e implosione como hizo en su día la URSS (la debilidad demográfica entre otras es evidente), y acceder al territorio y los recursos naturales rusos, en un mundo en el que cada vez quedan menos de ambas cosas.



Simple fantasía animada parecida a la de Hitler y dar una patada en la puerta para que se derribe todo…es lo mismo pero en versión 2022…

Han sido incapaces de recuperar Crimea…que era el objetivo real…


----------



## pasabaporaqui (17 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Algunos en USA tienen la fantasía de poder ganar una guerra nuclear, aunque parezca mentira.



Los rusos para destruir a yankilandia sólo tendrian que mandar uno de los gordos sobre la piedra amarilla. 



Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Torpedo (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Los rusos son muy avanzados para algunas cosas, en otras no tanto. Por ejemplo, para fabricar las hélices de los submarinos nucleares tuvieron que comprar tecnología a Japón y Noruega, y eso fue en los 80, cuando la URSS existía ya que los soviéticos de entonces no eran capaces de hacer hélices sigilosas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me acuerdo y Toshiba pago el pato de haber avanzado en memorias por encima de intel.

Lo de los rusos fue una excusa, fue el xiomy de su momento había que parar los pies a Toshiba.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> ah sí, el famoso estudio de la RAND de finales de la década de los cincuenta. ¿no tiene algo más antiguo a lo que hacer referencia? No se, algo como el fuego griego o los arcos largos ingleses, o las primeras armas de fuego en Asia?



Tengo el de Carl Sagan sobre invierno nuclear, con esas instalaciones ardiendo nos vamos a un invierno nucelar tipoII.


----------



## ferrys (17 Abr 2022)

Mientras tanto en el mundo real la guerra sigue.
Ojo con el número de "mercenaios". Hablamos de unas cifras de fuerzas especiales realmente acojonantes. Y sólo en Mariupol, 400 fuerzas especiales OTAN rendidas en Azovstal. Acojonante.

New briefing of the Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation, the main thing:

- As a result of the selfless actions of the Russian special forces group, the mosque was released, 29 militants were killed, including foreign mercenaries;

- The hostages, citizens of one of the CIS countries, were released and taken to a safe place;

- Surrounded and completely blocked in Mariupol on the territory of the Azovstal metallurgical plant, the Ukrainian group was asked to voluntarily lay down their arms and surrender;

- In total, according to the Ukrainian servicemen who surrendered, up to 400 foreign mercenaries are now surrounded on the territory of the Azovstal enterprise as part of the Ukrainian group;

- Most of them are citizens of European countries, as well as Canada;

- In total, since the beginning of the special military operation, the Kyiv nationalist regime has attracted 6,824 foreign mercenaries from 63 states to Ukraine;

- The most numerous group arrived from Poland - 1717 people. About one and a half thousand mercenaries arrived from the USA, Canada, and also Romania. From the UK and Georgia, each - up to 300 people;

- The vast majority of mercenaries are now distributed as part of Ukrainian groups in the cities of Kyiv, Kharkov, Odessa, Nikolaev and Mariupol;

- As a result of hostilities, the number of mercenaries is steadily declining and today is 4877 people;

- 1035 foreign mercenaries were destroyed in the fighting by the Russian armed forces. Another 912 mercenaries refused to participate in hostilities and fled the country.


----------



## thanos2 (17 Abr 2022)

Artículo del 2008 que explica muchas de las causas de lo que pasa hoy día: 


https://armada.defensa.gob.es/archivo/rgm/2015/01/cap04.pdf


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Abr 2022)

Por encargo de Erdogan…que cosas…
El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación de Rusia anunció la liberación de los rehenes retenidos en la mezquita de Mariupol.




__





Cargando…






tass.ru





En esta guerra ocurren cosas raras…
"Durante las acciones ofensivas para liberar la ciudad de Mariupol, a petición del presidente de la República de Turquía Erdogan, se llevó a cabo una operación especial en el distrito de Primorsky para liberar a los rehenes retenidos por los nazis ucranianos en la mezquita turca", dijo.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Totalmente cierto, y posiblemente esa falta de certeza absoluta es la que de momento refrene a los americanos. Pero creo que cada vez eeuu está más cerca de poder lanzar un primer golpe nuclear que no pueda ser respondido. Ojo, que tenga esa posibilidad no significa que la vaya a ejercer, pero si que la va a utilizar como espada de Damocles sobre Rusia y China. Posiblemente ,y ésto ya es especular, la esperanza de eeuu es que subiendo la apuesta militar, Rusia colapse e implosione como hizo en su día la URSS (la debilidad demográfica entre otras es evidente), y acceder al territorio y los recursos naturales rusos, en un mundo en el que cada vez quedan menos de ambas cosas.



¿Por qué le parece más fácil el colapso de Rusia que el de EEUU? los nordas están con el agua al cuello.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (17 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


>



¡¡BUENO!! pues parece que no se morido mil millones de rusos en el crucero Moscú.


----------



## Zhukov (17 Abr 2022)

Resumen de la semana









Noticias de la guerra 17/04/2022 – resumen semana, análisis e informes


Breve resumen de los últimos días: Los frentes han permanecido estables salvo en Izyum y Mariupol, mientras están completando los preparativos para el inicio de una operación ofensiva en los próxim…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## Satori (17 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Simple fantasía animada parecida a la de Hitler y dar una patada en la puerta para que se derribe todo…es lo mismo pero en versión 2022…
> 
> Han sido incapaces de recuperar Crimea…que era el objetivo real…



¿ Crimea el objetivo real?


----------



## Casino (17 Abr 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Borrar la Historia está muy mal, quieran o no los nacionalistas ucranianos, Ucrania fue parte de URSS.




Y México fue España durante más tiempo que Ucrania fue parte de la URSS.
¿Invadimos México y nos lo anexionamos?.


GEROAM SLAVA! y #ArmUkraineNow


----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> No tener tiempo de respuesta es, refiriéndonos a un primer ataque nuclear y en términos prácticos, no tener capacidad real de represalia. Si los EEUU logran localizar -si no lo han hecho ya- los silos terrestres fijos y móviles, los aeropuertos de bombarderos estratégicos y los submarinos nucleares rusos (relativamente fáciles de seguir en el mar por sus problemas técnicos), y encima no tienes tiempo de preaviso y además tu enemigo ha desplegado un escudo antimisiles por todo el planeta, entonces no puedes contraatacar y la doctrina MAD se habrá ido al garete. Insisto en que no creo que EEUU se meta en esos fregaos de momento, pero va caminando en esa dirección paso a paso.
> 
> ¿ lo pillas ya o necesitas dibujitos de colores?



Dibujitos es aquel que oye campanas y no sabe donde.

El mito de un primer ataque masivo nuclear de EEUU que descabeze a la triada nuclear Rusa y EEUU no sufra las represalias es imposible per se.

Intentaré explicarte el porque.

*Misiles con lanzamiento desde tierra.*

Ambos bandos conocen la posición de todos los misiles que se albergan en silos, esto no es nuevo ocurre desde tiempos de la guerra fria. Por supuesto son objetivo prioritario de ambos bandos y por eso esos silos estan blindados y fortificados.

Por ejemplo, aquí tienes las posiciones o bases de ICBM de EEUU en este gráfico.









Para ser anulados necesitan o un impacto directo de una ojiva nuclear con carga pequeña 0,3-0,5 Kilotones (con más precisión) o un impacto en las cercanías (alrededor de 1 Km) con una cabeza nuclear más potente 1-2 Megatones.

*Ejemplo de un silo Soviético del misil SS-19 Stiletto.*






Cada potencia tiene su "politica" en cuanto a su triada nuclear, los EEUU tienen todos sus misiles ICBM en silos, en el caso de Rusia los tiene una parte en silos y otra muy importante son ICBM móviles

En el caso de EEUU solo tiene un tipo de misil ICBM y es bastante antiguo, desde los años 80 sin recibir practicamente mejoras, el misil Minuteman III, muy fiable si pero un misil puramente balístico que cuenta con ayuda en la reentrada de sus ojivas con contramedidas radar y señuelos que imitan las ojivas nucleares reales.

*Misil Minuteman III.*






Por otra parte Rusia ha renovado casí completamente (salvo los SS-18 Satan y el SS-19 Stiletto) los misiles que heredó de la URSS. Desde la caida de la URSS ha renovado sus vectores ICBM con misiles como el SS-25 Topol, SS-27 mod 1 Topol M, SS-27 mod 2 Yars y el SS-30 Sarmat.

Esos misiles ICBM tienen una particularidad que los misiles Occidentales aún no han sido capaces de igualar, aparte de contar con la ayuda de contramedidas electrónicas y señuelos lo diferencial es que sus ojivas nucleares son maniobrables para dificultar su posible interceptación.

Por otra parte al "viejo" SS-19 Stiletto se le ha dado una segunda vida al ahora montar el glider hipersónico Avangarde con carga nuclear.

Y por último, el SS-18 Satan que aunque sea antiguo es el misil pesado más potente y con mayor capacidad de carga de ojivas nucleares, contramedidas y señuelos (si dejamos fuera al nuevo SS-30 Sarmat que está actualmente en desarrollo).

*Misiles ICBM Rusos activos en la actualidad.*






Los Rusos tienen versiones de un mismo misil de lanzamiento en Silo o móviles como he comentado anteriormente, en tiempos de paz los ICBM móviles están en sus bases preparándose para un despliegue rápido usando autopistas y carreteras. Como todos sabemos Rusia es un país muy grande y en tiempos de tensión o de preparación para la guerra (como ahora) sus ICBMs móviles se aprovechan de su basta geografía para moverse por ella para dificultar que un solo golpe los anule.

Ejemplo de un ICBM móvil SS-27 mod2 Yars.






Esto en cuanto a la parte de la triada en tierra que ya es un problema sin solución posible para EEUU.


----------



## Michael_Knight (17 Abr 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¡¡BUENO!! pues parece que no se morido mil millones de rusos en el crucero Moscú.



¿Al final quedó todo en un pequeño susto?


----------



## ferrys (17 Abr 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¿Por qué le parece más fácil el colapso de Rusia que el de EEUU? los nordas están con el agua al cuello.



No sabe de números. Los USA oficialmente tienen una deuda gubernamental de 30 billones (de los de verdad). España de 1,5 billones. Es decir, 20 veces mas que la española y son 7 veces mas de habitantes.
Rusia en cambio no tiene prácticamente deuda.
Pero milagrosamente Rusia se acerca al colapso. Magia Borrás.


----------



## El-Mano (17 Abr 2022)

Se rumorea un ultimatum sobre mariupol. O se rinden o arrasan con todo. Eso según la descripción del video.



Rusia había enviado un ultimátum a la Oficina del Presidente de Ucrania de que si no se acordaba la rendición de Azovstal, la planta sería arrasada con bombas de vacío. Todos serán enterrados vivos, y la elección de qué hacer depende de Zelensky.
❗Dada la situación catastrófica que se ha desarrollado en la planta metalúrgica de Azovstal, además de guiarse por principios puramente humanos, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas ofrecen a los militantes de batallones nacionalistas y mercenarios extranjeros a partir de las
(hora de Moscú) de abril 17 de enero de 2022 para detener cualquier hostilidad y deponer las armas. A todos los que depongan las armas se les garantiza la conservación de la vida.
⚡Los militantes bloqueados en la planta de Azovstal Mariupol se encuentran en una situación desesperada y exigen permiso de Kiev para rendirse, pero las autoridades ucranianas les exigen un suicidio heroico.
La planta de Azovstal en Mariupol comenzó a disparar panfletos con una propuesta a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania para que se rindieran, informó el corresponsal de Izvestia, Semyon Eremin.
Los proyectiles se cargan en una montura de pistola Gvozdika de 120 mm, de modo que, cuando dispara al aire sobre el área, dispersa varios miles de instrucciones sobre cómo rendirse correctamente.
El corresponsal subrayó que unos 1.700 militares ucranianos ya se habían rendido.
◽ Además, hacemos un llamamiento a todo el personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y mercenarios extranjeros: con la actitud cínica de las autoridades de Kiev, les espera un destino nada envidiable.
Con esto en mente, no tientes tu destino siguiendo el ejemplo de la tragedia de Mariupol, sino toma la única decisión correcta de detener las hostilidades y deponer las armas ahora, donde sea que tus “oficiales” te obliguen a luchar por las ideas del nazismo.
Al mismo tiempo, la Federación Rusa les garantiza a cada uno de ustedes la preservación de la vida y el cumplimiento de todas las normas de la Convención de Ginebra sobre el trato de los prisioneros de guerra, como ya sucedió con sus camaradas que se habían rendido previamente en Mariupol.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (17 Abr 2022)

"La *historia del mundo* no es sino una sucesión de catástrofes aguardando una catástrofe final"... "No somos *más* que los anunciadores, las trompetas de un juicio sin juez". 

CIORAN


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> ¿ Crimea el objetivo real?



Si, recuperar Crimea con el apoyo de la OTAN…cosas de los documentos incautados a los ucranianos…muchos ya se subieron a este foro….

Dos años acumulando material y hombres para nada…


----------



## El_Suave (17 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Conservo un estudio de RAND publicado en Scientific American según el cual 15 impactos sobre las refinerias yanquis bastarian para enviar a USA a la edad de piedra. no se haga pajas con una victoria nuclear bastarda.



Las grandes refinerías son el objetivo lógico para un ataque nuclear. Mucho mayor efecto multiplicador de la explosión allí donde hay muchos millones de litros de combustibles, que entrarían todos en ignición casi instantáneamente, que por ejemplo impactar una central nuclear.

La ignición de 1 tonelada de gasolina, u otros hidrocarburos, libera una energía equivalente a más de 10 toneladas de TNT, lo que ocurre normalmente es que la combustión de esa gasolina no manifiesta su efecto explosivo porque es varios órdenes de magnitud más lenta que la explosión del TNT, pero eso cambiaría si la ignición la produce una explosión nuclear prácticamente al instante.


----------



## TOJO_3 (17 Abr 2022)

Beltrax dijo:


> no hay nada más nazi que invadir paises. es lo que hizo Putler el 24 de febrero del 2022.



Corea
Vietnam
Granada
Panama
Yugoslavia
Irak
Libia
Siria
Etc...

Algunos son bastante más "nazis" que otros.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (17 Abr 2022)

Si te soy sincero me lo ha dicho el marinero senior que mira con desprecio a la cámara a mitad del video por un instante.
SI, son ellos, tienen vergüenza de haber perdido el barco.

Y si, tiene razón, pero siendo propaganda tengo mis razones como para que algo así pudiera esconderse ya que normalmente los familiares de los marinos tenden a conocerse y si falta un buen puñado toda Rusia se enteraría.


----------



## ferrys (17 Abr 2022)

Hay que relativizar todo para entender la ostia tan enorme que se está llevando la OTAN.

Los famosos SEALS. Oficialmente su número es de 2.500 mas o menos. Ahora hablamos que en Mariupol ya llevan 400 fuerzas especiales rendidas. Mariupol fue cercado y no entró ningún mercenario. Los que estaban estaban allí.
Hablamos que fuerzas especiales hay muy pocas y su entrenamiento es realmente duro, largo y costoso.

Houston, tenemos un problema.


----------



## Guanotopía (17 Abr 2022)

Beltrax dijo:


> no hay nada más nazi que invadir paises. es lo que hizo Putler el 24 de febrero del 2022.



¿Estás diciendo que los EEUU el país nazi por excelencia?


----------



## El-Mano (17 Abr 2022)

Al analista ruso que perdimos de vista, sigue por aquí:


----------



## Sir Torpedo (17 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> ¿Al final quedó todo en un pequeño susto?



Pues te hubiera gustado que murieran mil millones de rusos en el barco, pero va a ser que no.


----------



## crocodile (17 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> ¿Estás diciendo que los EEUU el país nazi por excelencia?



Ya te lo digo yo, USA es el país del mundo que más ha invadido a otros con diferencia, aparte el único que ha usado el arma nuclear contra poblaciones civiles, (Hiroshima y Nagasaki), por eso apoyar a USA es ser un GENOCIDA.


----------



## El-Mano (17 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Al analista ruso que perdimos de vista, sigue por aquí:



Y parece que por aquí los videos largos:


----------



## thanos2 (17 Abr 2022)

Me vuelvo a sentir terriblemente engañado por los medios de este país que no contrastan las noticias o que mienten abiertamente.

Hace un mes dijeron en todos los telediarios que estas imágenes correspondían a los bombardeos rusos que sin piedad atacaban a los ucranianos.


Fueron los ucranianos los que lanzaron un Tochka U contra civiles.

Parece que llevamos mes y pico en que nos han estado colando ataques contra la población civil de un bando y eran ataques de falsa bandera.

Imagino que ninguno de los programas o periodistas de este país tendrán lo que hay que tener para mirar a los estudiantes de periodismo que fueron un día cuando pensaban que serían grandes profesionales y mirarse ahora al espejo y ver que se han convertido en mercenarios. 

Imagino que ninguno pondrá en evidencia a sus propias cadenas.


----------



## Satori (17 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Para ser anulados necesitan o un impacto directo de una ojiva nuclear con carga pequeña 0,3-0,5 Kilotones (con más precisión) o un impacto en las cercanías (alrededor de 1 Km) con una cabeza nuclear más potente 1-2 Megatones.



Y repito que EEUU está cada vez más cerca de poder hacer eso en un primer golpe, no solo a los misiles terrestres, sino a los bombarderos y los submarinos. Y aparte ha cercado y sigue cercando a Rusia y a China de bases, de lanzaderas de misiles y de escudo antimisiles. Y una vez destruidos, habrá dado igual que los misiles rusos destruidos sean de reciente construcción o de hace 40 años, si están bien mantenidos y operados etc etc


----------



## Fmercury1980 (17 Abr 2022)

*Son las 13:00, hora de Moscú.*

*Acaba de finalizar el ultimátum para los sitiados en el Azovstal.*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Y repito que EEUU está cada vez más cerca de poder hacer eso en un primer golpe, no solo a los misiles terrestres, sino a los bombarderos y los submarinos. Y aparte ha cercado y sigue cercando a Rusia y a China de bases, de lanzaderas de misiles y de escudo antimisiles. Y una vez destruidos, habrá dado igual que los misiles rusos destruidos sean de reciente construcción o de hace 40 años, si están bien mantenidos y operados etc etc



Tu mismo lo has dicho, China y Rusia…y no tienen capacidad para enfrentarse a los dos…pura fantasía de estado mayor…

Por otra parte deberían localizar los ClubK…que por ahora son indetectables, tanto los rusos como los chinos o los coreanos…


Tendrías que hundir todos los barcos contenedores…


----------



## Satori (17 Abr 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Las grandes refinerías son el objetivo lógico para un ataque nuclear. Mucho mayor efecto multiplicador de la explosión allí donde hay muchos millones de litros de combustibles, que entrarían todos en ignición casi instantáneamente, que por ejemplo impactar una central nuclear.
> 
> La ignición de 1 tonelada de gasolina, u otros hidrocarburos, libera una energía equivalente a más de 10 toneladas de TNT, lo que ocurre normalmente es que la combustión de esa gasolina no manifiesta su efecto explosivo porque es varios órdenes de magnitud más lenta que la explosión del TNT, pero eso cambiaría si la ignición la produce una explosión nuclear prácticamente al instante.



Un impacto nuclear no necesita efecto multiplicador, y aparte de eso, lo que se busca es la destrucción de infraestructuras claves. Un ataque, nuclear o convencional sobre una central atómica conlleva la destrucción de infraestructuras claves pero también la contaminación mortal a muchos km a la redonda.

Por cierto, ahora que se habla tanto del gas natural....las explosiones de gas natural en depósitos y plantas pueden llegar a ser de una magnitud similar a la de una bomba nuclear, y por definición esas plantas y depósitos también son infraestructuras claves. Militarmente son ideales para causar gran destrucción con poco esfuerzo.


----------



## El-Mano (17 Abr 2022)

Y siguen a lo suyo, incluso los policias en el ajo, no es el primero que les he visto.


----------



## katiuss (17 Abr 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> Es necesario que occidente vea la acción del arresto de Medvedchuk como una muestra más de la peligrosísima deriva autoritarista de Zelensky. Prohíbe a partidos políticos y arresta a sus líderes, y aún encima monta el paripé de vestirle con ropas militares y hacerlo pasar como prisionero ruso intercambiable.
> 
> Medvedchuk es ucraniano y Zelensky lo está presentando como si fuera un prisionero de guerra ruso. Vergonzoso. Con el ello además Zelensky pretende deslegitimar a toda la oposición que él mismo ha ilegalizada, que si son contrarios a él es que son pro rusos.
> 
> Ojalá que le caiga la venda a occidente pronto con ese payaso, que mucho está durando el daño que el gilipollas de Zelensky le está haciendo al mundo. Es más megalómano que Mussolini, el poder le está afectando a la cabeza.



Zelenski es ruso no? Lo digo porque a parte de pasaporte es hasta su idioma natal?

Un ruso como el puede ser pro ucraniano y un ucrania o como el otro puede ser prorusos no?

Eso no quita que ilegalizar la oposición y detener políticos no tiene pinta de ser democrático lo mires por donde lo mires....


----------



## Teuro (17 Abr 2022)

Hay una consecuencia de toda esta guerra en la que Europa sale muy mal parada: Rusia ataca Ucrania y la UE condena la invasión, de repente es consciente de su debilidad frente a Rusia lo que provoca que naciones como Finlandia y Suecia quieran unirse a la OTAN y "de repente" todos, como pollos sin cabeza, se lanzan a aumentar presupuesto militiar que finalmente se va a materializar en compras a las grandes armamentísticas norteamericanas. Caída del guindo: Europa es una auténtica basura en lo militar y en Europa no hay nada que se le pueda considera un ejército, excepto el turco y (se supone, estaría por ver) el francés. Al final lo que ha ocurrido es que el ataque Ruso ha hecho que Europa entera se lance a los brazos de EEUU, pero, ahí está el problema, en este (nuevo) mundo multipolar la guerra de EEUU no es contra Rusia, puesto que no deja de ser una potencia en claro declive, sino contra China. Es decir, que Europa se ve envuelta debido a sus alianzas militares en un enfrentamiento o guerra fría con el bloque de China, cuando en esta guerra Europa le convendría ser "no alienada", puesto que en la guerra fría contra China Europa no tiene apenas nada que ganar y mucho que perder.

Entre los foreros habrá 2 puntos de vista: Los que piensen que el culpable es Rusia por atacar Ucrania y otros que el culpable es EEUU por llevar la OTAN a las puestas de Rusia. Bueno, también hay un tecer culpable, aquí creo que coincidimos todos: La ingenuidad de Europa en repartir buenas intenciones a nivel internacional mientras evitaba rearmarse, que es precisamente lo que llevan haciendo EEUU, China y Rusia desde hace lustros.


----------



## Satori (17 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Tu mismo lo has dicho, China y Rusia…y no tienen capacidad para enfrentarse a los dos…pura fantasía de estado mayor…
> 
> Por otra parte deberían localizar los ClubK…que por ahora son indetectables, tanto los rusos como los chinos o los coreanos…
> 
> ...



Otra vez con las falacias. Yo no he dicho que vayan por los dos a la vez. Es más creo que EEUU frente a China tiene una política de contención, mientras que con Rusia es de agresividad. En cuanto a los ClubK, suponiendo que funcionen y hundan unos cuantos barcos, eso no alteraría el resultado de la guerra.


----------



## dabuti (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (17 Abr 2022)

(Cito de esta manera porque debo estar en la lista de ignorados de este usuario)

*Crocodile dijo:*

_Ya te lo digo yo, USA es el país del mundo que más ha invadido a otros con diferencia, aparte el único que ha usado el arma nuclear contra poblaciones civiles, (Hiroshima y Nagasaki), por eso apoyar a USA es ser un GENOCIDA_.​

EEUU es el mayor Estado terrorista del mundo.


----------



## crocodile (17 Abr 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Me vuelvo a sentir terriblemente engañado por los medios de este país que no contrastan las noticias o que mienten abiertamente.
> 
> Hace un mes dijeron en todos los telediarios que estas imágenes correspondían a los bombardeos rusos que sin piedad atacaban a los ucranianos.
> 
> ...



Las TV españolas y europeas en general son puro brazo armado informativo de USA/OTAN, es basura con un fin criminal .


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Otra vez con las falacias. Yo no he dicho que vayan por los dos a la vez. Es más creo que EEUU frente a China tiene una política de contención, mientras que con Rusia es de agresividad. En cuanto a los ClubK, suponiendo que funcionen y hundan unos cuantos barcos, eso no alteraría el resultado de la guerra.



Es que van los dos juntos, por mucho que se intente engañar desde occidente…bueno no, van tres en el paquete junto al coreano.
Y la tecnología ClubK (Know-How) consiste en lanzar desde un contenedor que puede ir en un barco o un tren…el último que adquirió la tecnología rusa fue el gordito…


Te veo perdido en armamento…me pega que de mili poca…


----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> No tener tiempo de respuesta es, refiriéndonos a un primer ataque nuclear y en términos prácticos, no tener capacidad real de represalia. Si los EEUU logran localizar -si no lo han hecho ya- los silos terrestres fijos y móviles, los aeropuertos de bombarderos estratégicos y los submarinos nucleares rusos (relativamente fáciles de seguir en el mar por sus problemas técnicos), y encima no tienes tiempo de preaviso y además tu enemigo ha desplegado un escudo antimisiles por todo el planeta, entonces no puedes contraatacar y la doctrina MAD se habrá ido al garete. Insisto en que no creo que EEUU se meta en esos fregaos de momento, pero va caminando en esa dirección paso a paso.
> 
> ¿ lo pillas ya o necesitas dibujitos de colores?



Continuemos con los misiles SLBM y de crucero.

Los EEUU basan su defensa o ataque en misiles SLBM Trident D5 que son muy fiables también, sus ojivas son puramente balísticas, no evolucionan o maniobran aunque llevan ayudas para la penetración como señuelos y contramedidas electrónicas.

Ejemplo del lanzamiento de un SLBM Trident D1 en la reentrada, esos rayos que aparecen en las fotos son las ojivas (son pruebas no llevan carga nuclear) pero como ves no se mueven, tienen una trayectoria fija, predecible también.






Los Rusos en su lugar tienen 3 modelos de SLBM en la actualidad, 2 más antiguos de los años 80-90, el R-29RMU Sineva y el R-29RMU2 Layner (usados en sus submarinos Delta IV de tiempos de la URSS) que no disponen de ojivas nucleares maniobrables.

Siento decirte que aunque los Delta IV sean más ruidosos que sus equivalentes Occidentales, no es tan fácil localizarlos como has visto en las películas Americanas.

Por otra parte de momento tienes a los CINCO, *5* submarinos estratégicos clase Borey (se han pedido 14) que si son silenciosos, están al mismo nível que los Occidentales si no mejor. Estos cargan el nuevo misil RSM-56 Bulava que al igual que los Topol, Topol M y Yars si montan ojivas nucleares maniobrables junto con señuelos y contramedidas electrónicas.







Otra cosa a tener en cuenta, desde los años 80 los submarinos Rusos no tienen necesidad de salir al mar para lanzar sus misiles SLBM. Lanzando desde sus bases alcanzan EEUU.

Respondiéndote a tu mensaje simplemente indicarte que EEUU puede cargarse alguno de los submarinos estratégicos o de ataque pero eso lleva su tiempo, no puedes plantear un ataque y creer que van a estar todos los submarinos Rusos en puerto o que los tienes detectados a todos y en distancia de tiro.

Eso es imposible, dado que no hablamos de 1 o 2, hablamos de esto, y esto es un buen golpe de *REALIDAD*.







Gracias a Charly015 por sus magníficas gráficas como siempre.


----------



## Trajanillo (17 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hay una consecuencia de toda esta guerra en la que Europa sale muy mal parada: Rusia ataca Ucrania y la UE condena la invasión, de repente es consciente de su debilidad frente a Rusia lo que provoca que naciones como Finlandia y Suecia quieran unirse a la OTAN y "de repente" todos, como pollos sin cabeza, se lanzan a aumentar presupuesto militiar que finalmente se va a materializar en compras a las grandes armamentísticas norteamericanas. Caída del guindo: Europa es una auténtica basura en lo militar y en Europa no hay nada que se le pueda considera un ejército, excepto el turco y (se supone, estaría por ver) el francés. Al final lo que ha ocurrido es que el ataque Ruso ha hecho que Europa entera se lance a los brazos de EEUU, pero, ahí está el problema, en este (nuevo) mundo multipolar la guerra de EEUU no es contra Rusia, puesto que no deja de ser una potencia en claro declive, sino contra China. Es decir, que Europa se ve envuelta debido a sus alianzas militares en un enfrentamiento o guerra fría con el bloque de China, cuando en esta guerra Europa le convendría ser "no alienada", puesto que en la guerra fría contra China Europa no tiene apenas nada que ganar y mucho que perder.
> 
> Entre los foreros habrá 2 puntos de vista: Los que piensen que el culpable es Rusia por atacar Ucrania y otros que el culpable es EEUU por llevar la OTAN a las puestas de Rusia. Bueno, también hay un tecer culpable, aquí creo que coincidimos todos: La ingenuidad de Europa en repartir buenas intenciones a nivel internacional mientras evitaba rearmarse, que es precisamente lo que llevan haciendo EEUU, China y Rusia desde hace lustros.



Sobre el ejército francés, siempre es mucho menos de lo que se espera de él, lo demostró en la Primera y en la Segunda, la única vez que fue un ejercito decente fue con Napoleón hasta que se encontró por el este a Rusia y por el Oeste a España.

Y respecto a lo que comentas de Europa, pues mientras no se quite el seguidismo de los EEUU, vele por sus intereses no el de los otros iremos como el culo, Europa no puede depender de las decisiones de EEUU y menos de Reino Unido debe ser autónomo debe empezar por hacer una unión en condiciones, en todos los niveles económicos y hacer un ejercito que por si solo pueda plantar cara a cualquiera de las grandes potencias, mientras eso no pase no seremos más que simples actores secundarios.


----------



## Iskra (17 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Así es, no te extrañe que los de Azov o el mismo ejército lo hayan obligado a luchar, no sería el primero.



No sé si ya habrá salido, pero he leído que por las coordenadas que dan su cadáver estaría enterrado junto a más civiles, y si los azovitas se relacionan con los civiles suele ser para hacer sus cosas se nazis. Suena a desgracia.


----------



## la mano negra (17 Abr 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> *Son las 13:00, hora de Moscú.
> 
> Acaba de finalizar el ultimátum para los sitiados en el Azovstal.*



¡ Saca las termobáricas , Vladimir ! ¡ Cumple con lo amenazado o serás carnaza de los lobos ! No puedes tener reparos en estos momentos . Arrasa sin contemplaciones la acería y así no te tendrás que ver en la tesitura futura de arrasar ciudades enteras para que te tomen en serio. Desde este preciso instante les tiene que quedar claro a la jauría y a sus amos que te cercan que no vas de broma y que harás lo que tengas que hacer . La acería es una pérdida aceptable y los que hay dentro son criminales que no se van a rendir bajo ningún concepto porque saben lo que les espera porque sus crímenes no son perdonables. Métele termobáricas a las mazmorras de Azovstal . Les has dado la opción de rendirse. Ellos así lo han querido.


----------



## Satori (17 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La ingenuidad de Europa en repartir buenas intenciones a nivel internacional mientras evitaba rearmarse, que es precisamente lo que llevan haciendo EEUU, China y Rusia desde hace lustros.



Pero que ingenuidad ni que niño muerto. La mayoría de los países europeos pertenece a la OTAN y han seguido fielmente los dictados americanos de expandirse hacia el este año tras año a sabiendas de que inevitablemente se iba a entrar en conflicto con Rusia. Por otro lado a Ucrania no se le permitió entrar en la UE, por pura lógica dado que es un shithole controlado por unos pocos oligarcas y con un nivel de corrupción a todos los niveles que sobrepasa al de países sudamericanos o del Africa subsahariana. 

Y en los países europeos en estos años ha habido de todo: desde el extremo de GB y Francia que han modernizado y reforzado sus FFAAs a Alemania que gracias a la brillante gestión de la Merkel y Ursula von der Leyden tiene a los militares en estado de parálisis inoperacional


----------



## ferrys (17 Abr 2022)

Se acaba la digitalización, el feminismo y el "progreso".


----------



## Satori (17 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Continuemos con los misiles SLBM y de crucero.
> 
> Los EEUU basan su defensa o ataque en misiles SLBM Trident D5....



Falso. Al tener rodeada a Rusia con bases y lanzaderas de misiles, los SLBM ya no serían los principales vectores de ataque.


----------



## rejon (17 Abr 2022)

*Es necesario armar a Ucrania de manera más efectiva para que no haya hambruna, - el ministro alemán*

El titular del Ministerio de Agricultura alemán, Jem Ozdemir, *pidió un aumento en el suministro de armas a Ucrania para evitar el hambre global en el mundo.*

Según él, Rusia está atacando deliberadamente instalaciones agrícolas en Ucrania para provocar escasez de alimentos, por lo que es importante que Occidente, incluida Alemania, apoye a Kiev con armas.

"Estamos recibiendo noticias alarmantes de Ucrania, donde aparentemente las tropas rusas también están destruyendo deliberadamente la infraestructura agrícola y las cadenas de suministro", dijo Ozdemir.

UN.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> No tener tiempo de respuesta es, refiriéndonos a un primer ataque nuclear y en términos prácticos, no tener capacidad real de represalia. Si los EEUU logran localizar -si no lo han hecho ya- los silos terrestres fijos y móviles, los aeropuertos de bombarderos estratégicos y los submarinos nucleares rusos (relativamente fáciles de seguir en el mar por sus problemas técnicos), y encima no tienes tiempo de preaviso y además tu enemigo ha desplegado un escudo antimisiles por todo el planeta, entonces no puedes contraatacar y la doctrina MAD se habrá ido al garete. Insisto en que no creo que EEUU se meta en esos fregaos de momento, pero va caminando en esa dirección paso a paso.
> 
> ¿ lo pillas ya o necesitas dibujitos de colores?



Y ya por último, vectores aéreos.

En caso de un ataque nuclear masivo por sorpresa este si sería facilmente eliminable por parte de EEUU, más que nada porque se conocen las bases que albergan los Tu-160, Tu-95 y Tu-22M3 así como los depósitos de armas nucleares que Rusia tiene. 

¿Podría algún bombardero despegar para intentar bombardear Europa o EEUU? Pues si no estan en alerta de combate con los aviones cargados de combustible y misiles de crucero Kh-102 como en tiempos de la guerra fria dificilmente, y si lo están pues casí que también.

Ah y por cierto, busca lo que significa el dron submarino Poseidon, te llevarás una sopresa. ¡Mr. dibujitos de colores!


----------



## crocodile (17 Abr 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> ¡ Saca las termobáricas , Vladimir ! ¡ Cumple con lo amenazado o serás carnaza de los lobos ! No puedes tener reparos en estos momentos . Arrasa sin contemplaciones la acería y así no te tendrás que ver en la tesitura futura de arrasar ciudades enteras para que te tomen en serio. Desde este preciso instante les tiene que quedar claro a la jauría y a sus amos que te cercan que no vas de broma y que harás lo que tengas que hacer . La acería es una pérdida aceptable y los que hay dentro son criminales que no se van a rendir bajo ningún concepto porque saben lo que les espera porque sus crímenes no son perdonables. Métele termobáricas a las mazmorras de Azovstal . Les has dado la opción de rendirse. Ellos así lo han querido.



Lo malo es que no sería el único ultimátum que no han cumplido los rusos, si no cumple Putiniano los ultimatums Rusos serán motivo de risas otanicas y de sus siervos ukronazis en lo sucesivo, espero que esta vez sí lo cumpla.


----------



## Honkler (17 Abr 2022)

Dinero? Que dinero? No hay un duro!


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> ah sí, el famoso estudio de la RAND de finales de la década de los cincuenta. ¿no tiene algo más antiguo a lo que hacer referencia? No se, algo como el fuego griego o los arcos largos ingleses, o las primeras armas de fuego en Asia?



No trate de ridiculizarme, el estudio es de los años 80 y es vigente hoy en dia, dado que existen refinerias y misiles Satan. Si tanta confianza tiene en sus amigos los Bastardos, váyase a tomar por culo con ellos a la Montaña Cheyenne.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Abr 2022)

Está bien el gráfico ya que podemos ver quién está en cabeza del desarrollo económico y quiénes van muy por detrás…muy clarito.


----------



## Satori (17 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


>



¿ hemos de tomar ese cartel con subs convencionales y modelos anticuados en serio? ¿cuantos SSN americanos hay por cada SSBN ruso? Unos cuantos creo. En fin....


----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> La profundidad operativa máxima de los subs está en torno a los 400 metros, no a kms bajo la superficie del agua. Los submarinos rusos son pocos, las bases con salida al mar no son gran cosa, y viendo al ejército ruso en Ucrania posiblemente gran parte de la flota tenga problemas operativos y de mantenimiento.
> 
> Muy posiblemente, cada submarino nuclear ruso que salga de puerto lleve uno de eeuu o GB detrás, listo para hundirlo en muchísimo menos tiempo de lo que el SSBN necesita para parar, subir a poca profundidad y abrir las portillas de los misiles SLBM
> 
> Los submarinos nucleares rusos son relativamente ruidosos y la dotación de sensores de los subs de eeuu es simplemente alucinante, los clase Virginia son auténticas maravillas tecnológicas.



Claro, mi hermana la Paca me ha informado de todo ello.


----------



## Trajanillo (17 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Es necesario armar a Ucrania de manera más efectiva para que no haya hambruna, - el ministro alemán*
> 
> El titular del Ministerio de Agricultura alemán, Jem Ozdemir, *pidió un aumento en el suministro de armas a Ucrania para evitar el hambre global en el mundo.*
> 
> ...



Sinceramente estoy cansado de los payasos occidentales que se dicen politicos.

Hay que armar a Ucrania para que mueran los ucranianos, tan preocupado estas de lo que pasa, coges al ejercito alemán lo empaquetas y lo mandas a Ucrania a defender los campos de trigo, pero claro para eso tienes que tener un ejercito operativo.

En fin, mucho lirili y poco lerele...


----------



## Botones Sacarino (17 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿Pero no quedamos en que había 15.000 bajas en los primeros cinco días y que ahora rondarían los 100.000 muertos?
> ¿Cómo puede ser que sólo haya 7000?




No lee el comentario.

Hay 7000 en morgues, el resto debe estar abonando las estepas ucranianas, ya he puesto decenas y decenas de fotos de rusos muertos dejados atrás junto a la chatarra humeante de sus vehículos.

Desde que tengo memoria no recuerdo un conflicto donde una de las partes no reclame a sus muertos para entregarlos a sus familias, el nivel de villanía de los rusos no tiene límites.


----------



## Satori (17 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Y ya por último, vectores aéreos.
> 
> En caso de un ataque nuclear masivo por sorpresa este si sería facilmente eliminable por parte de EEUU



Hombre, menos mal que algo reconoces.


----------



## crocodile (17 Abr 2022)

El monumento al mariscal Zhukov fue demolido en Kharkiv

Neonazis ucranianos demolieron el monumento al mariscal Zhukov en Kharkov, quien coordinó las acciones de los frentes Estepa y Voronezh durante la liberación de la ciudad en 1943.

Los seguidores del vencido después de casi 80 años "queman" al vencedor.


----------



## Satori (17 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Claro, mi hermana la Paca me ha informado de todo ello.



No, mi prima Antonia. Antonia3 concretamente.


----------



## dabuti (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> ¿ hemos de tomar ese cartel con subs convencionales y modelos anticuados en serio? ¿cuantos SSN americanos hay por cada SSBN ruso? Unos cuantos creo. En fin....



Cuñao, que eres un cuñao.... Estos.







¡Joder que pesao el niño!

Los EEUU tienen más submarinos, y todos son de propulsión nuclear, pero los que lanzan misiles SLBM están limitados por un tratado firmado con la URSS a 14 unidades por país. No pueden tener más.


----------



## Octubrista (17 Abr 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Es de suponer que Rusia les está dando tiempo para una rendición masiva, y para poder ahorrarse una matanza y que para nada puede ser de su interes (lo segundo, y por razones obvias).
> 
> Y con rendición masiva o con matanza innecesaria, el régimen de Zelensky va a empezar a tambalearse cada vez más, y con lo cual a lo de la llamada "intervención especial" se va añadir algo que se va a parecer mucho a una guerra civil.
> 
> ...



Con dejar pasar el tiempo es suficiente. Puede llegar a haber enfrentamientos entre los propios uniformados ucranianos (no creo que se les pueda llamar militares).

Si se confirma que hay militares extranjeros, mercenarios, etc, con mayor razón el paso del tiempo corre a favor de los rusos, los enfrentamientos entre ellos es seguro.

Además los rusos pueden conseguir información sobre con quienes se ponen en contacto, y detectar apoyos de esos grupos en el exterior.

Si están localizados, los rusos pueden poner unos retenes vigilando, minas, trampas, explosivos, etc, por si intentan desplazarse de un punto a otro, o salir.

No creo que sea necesario que los rusos entren a por ellos, ni tampoco que inyecten algún gas que reduzca el oxígeno de los subterráneos, el tiempo hará que caigan o de pudran de maduros.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> No, mi prima Antonia. Antonia3 concretamente.



¡Correcto, esa parece ser tu fuente de información!


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Cuñao, que eres un cuñao.... Estos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es simplemente un troll…toca de oído e intenta hacer flooding…no va bien la guerra para la OTAN…


----------



## Satori (17 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No trate de ridiculizarme, el estudio es de los años 80 y es vigente hoy en dia, dado que existen refinerias y misiles Satan. Si tanta confianza tiene en sus amigos los Bastardos, váyase a tomar por culo con ellos a la Montaña Cheyenne.



No intento ridiculizarle, eso ya lo hace ud solito. Y si supiera leer, verá que mi posición no es precisamente favorable a los americanos.


----------



## Satori (17 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> ¡Correcto, esa parece ser tu fuente de información!



Eso es, así todos nos reímos.


----------



## Malevich (17 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Sobre el ejército francés, siempre es mucho menos de lo que se espera de él, lo demostró en la Primera y en la Segunda, la única vez que fue un ejercito decente fue con Napoleón hasta que se encontró por el este a Rusia y por el Oeste a España.
> 
> Y respecto a lo que comentas de Europa, pues mientras no se quite el seguidismo de los EEUU, vele por sus intereses no el de los otros iremos como el culo, Europa no puede depender de las decisiones de EEUU y menos de Reino Unido debe ser autónomo debe empezar por hacer una unión en condiciones, en todos los niveles económicos y hacer un ejercito que por si solo pueda plantar cara a cualquiera de las grandes potencias, mientras eso no pase no seremos más que simples actores secundarios.



Grecia también tiene un ejército decente. 
Su gasto militar es el más alto de la UE. Que esto suceda por tener una amenaza llamada Turquía ilustra lo absurda que es la OTAN hoy en día.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Abr 2022)

Vídeo explicativo del material “donado” por la OTAN a los rusos y al mercado negro…hay para todos…


----------



## Trajanillo (17 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Grecia también tiene un ejército decente.
> Su gasto militar es el más alto de la UE. Que esto suceda por tener una amenaza llamada Turquía ilustra lo absurda que es la OTAN hoy en día.



Grecia si tiene tambien un buen ejercito pero como al frances el valor se le supone...


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> No intento ridiculizarle, eso ya lo hace ud solito. Y si supiera leer, verá que mi posición no es precisamente favorable a los americanos.



Usted padece lo que Erich Fromm llamaba "apocalipsis consolador", su vida es tan mierda que desea una hecatombe que aniquile a todos aunque usted caiga con ello.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Totalmente cierto, y posiblemente esa falta de certeza absoluta es la que de momento refrene a los americanos. Pero creo que cada vez eeuu está más cerca de poder lanzar un primer golpe nuclear que no pueda ser respondido. Ojo, que tenga esa posibilidad no significa que la vaya a ejercer, pero si que la va a utilizar como espada de Damocles sobre Rusia y China. Posiblemente ,y ésto ya es especular, la esperanza de eeuu es que subiendo la apuesta militar, Rusia colapse e implosione como hizo en su día la URSS (la debilidad demográfica entre otras es evidente), y acceder al territorio y los recursos naturales rusos, en un mundo en el que cada vez quedan menos de ambas cosas.



Satori ya en serio, EEUU esta utilizando nuevamente la táctica del Mad Dog, del perro loco, esa táctica funcionó ante un liderazgo debil como el de Gorbachov pero a Putin eso le resbala, sabe de donde viene el país y lo que significó perder la guerra fria. Ni puede ni quiere aceptar una derrota, antes llega el armageddon.


----------



## Satori (17 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Te veo perdido en armamento…me pega que de mili poca…



Alférez del IMEC años 86-88, grupo de misiles SAM en el destacamento de San Roque del RAAA 74. Y lector de temas militares desde hace más de cuarenta años.


----------



## la mano negra (17 Abr 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Las grandes refinerías son el objetivo lógico para un ataque nuclear. Mucho mayor efecto multiplicador de la explosión allí donde hay muchos millones de litros de combustibles, que entrarían todos en ignición casi instantáneamente, que por ejemplo impactar una central nuclear.
> 
> La ignición de 1 tonelada de gasolina, u otros hidrocarburos, libera una energía equivalente a más de 10 toneladas de TNT, lo que ocurre normalmente es que la combustión de esa gasolina no manifiesta su efecto explosivo porque es varios órdenes de magnitud más lenta que la explosión del TNT, pero eso cambiaría si la ignición la produce una explosión nuclear prácticamente al instante.



No nos olvidemos del oso Yogui , en este espinoso asunto del ataque nuclear preventivo. Con esa posibilidad sola basta para bajarle los ánimos guerreros atómicos al más pintado.


----------



## bubibartra (17 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> No lee el comentario.
> 
> Hay 7000 en morgues, el resto debe estar abonando las estepas ucranianas, ya he puesto decenas y decenas de fotos de rusos muertos dejados atrás junto a la chatarra humeante de sus vehículos.
> 
> Desde que tengo memoria no recuerdo un conflicto donde una de las partes no reclame a sus muertos para entregarlos a sus familias, el nivel de villanía de los rusos no tiene límites.



Repito hay constancia de esos muertos. Hay documentos gráficos que atestiguen esos 7000 muertos en morgues. Porque una cosa son decenas y otra 7000. Si hay tantos soldafosen morgue debería haber algo que lo demuestre. Documentos gráficos vamos....


O es un "me lo tengo que creer porque lo dicen los ucros'...


----------



## dabuti (17 Abr 2022)

Siguen las FALSAS BANDERAS del chef de la OTAN.









Heridos cuatro trabajadores de World Central Kitchen del chef José Andrés por un misil ruso en Járkov


El cocinero español pide a Pedro Sánchez y Alberto Núñez Feijóo apoyar a Ucrania "de forma bipartidista". "Esto es una matanza", lamenta.




www.lasexta.com


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Alférez del IMEC años 86-88, grupo de misiles SAM en el destacamento de San Roque del RAAA 74. Y lector de temas militares desde hace más de cuarenta años.



A la nevera…je,je,je…vas dao…


----------



## Trajanillo (17 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Satori ya en serio, EEUU esta utilizando nuevamente la táctica del Mad Dog, del perro loco, esa táctica funcionó ante un liderazgo debil como el de Gorbachov pero a Putin eso le resbala, sabe de donde viene el país y lo que significó perder la guerra fria. Ni puede ni quiere aceptar una derrota, antes llega el armageddon.



Yo eso lo tengo claro, Rusia no va a permitir que ningún ejercito vuelva a poner los pies dentro de sus fronteras, antes nos revienta a todos.


----------



## aretai (17 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Sinceramente estoy cansado de los payasos occidentales que se dicen politicos.
> 
> Hay que armar a Ucrania para que mueran los ucranianos, tan preocupado estas de lo que pasa, coges al ejercito alemán lo empaquetas y lo mandas a Ucrania a defender los campos de trigo, pero claro p*ara eso tienes que tener un ejercito operativo.*
> 
> En fin, mucho lirili y poco lerele...



Se comenta el los mentideros militares que alemania tiene un problemón con el ejército porque está lleno de... ¿cómo decirlo? ¿nostálgicos?


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Alférez del IMEC años 86-88, grupo de misiles SAM en el destacamento de San Roque del RAAA 74. Y lector de temas militares desde hace más de cuarenta años.



Y fiel perro servidor del amo yanqui, ¿Siguen en servicio las mierdecillas aquellas llamadas Hawk? creo que solo servian para derribar Heinkels.


----------



## Satori (17 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Usted padece lo que Erich Fromm llamaba "apocalipsis consolador", su vida es tan mierda que desea una hecatombe que aniquile a todos aunque usted caiga con ello.



Y otro bonito perrito piloto. O sea otra falacia de manual. 

Insisto, si supiera leer, lo que estoy defendiendo en el hilo es que se debería conservar el equilibrio estratégico. Eso no me impide ver que por parte de los eeuu, estén avanzando mucho más que los demás para cargárselo.


----------



## alcorconita (17 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El monumento al mariscal Zhukov fue demolido en Kharkiv
> 
> Neonazis ucranianos demolieron el monumento al mariscal Zhukov en Kharkov, quien coordinó las acciones de los frentes Estepa y Voronezh durante la liberación de la ciudad en 1943.
> 
> Los seguidores del vencido después de casi 80 años "queman" al vencedor.









​


----------



## capitán almeida (17 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Cuñao, que eres un cuñao.... Estos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si lo han firmado en un tratado entonces está claro que tienen más...palabra anglo aun por escrito vale menos que cero


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Si lo han firmado en un tratado entonces está claro que tienen más...palabra anglo aun por escrito vale menos que cero



Los otros también tienen más cosas de las firmadas, en ese aspecto son igual de trileros.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Siguen las FALSAS BANDERAS del chef de la OTAN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Casi se cargan al cocinillas, lástima no le metan un misil por el culo.


----------



## Trajanillo (17 Abr 2022)

aretai dijo:


> Se comenta el los mentideros militares que alemania tiene un problemón con el ejército porque está lleno de... ¿cómo decirlo? ¿nostálgicos?



Bueno, pero el caso es que el ejercito aleman es muy poco operativo...


----------



## Satori (17 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> pero a Putin eso le resbala, sabe de donde viene el país y lo que significó perder la guerra fria. Ni puede ni quiere aceptar una derrota, antes llega el armageddon.



Mira, en esto estamos de acuerdo, aunque no creo que los eeuu usaran la técnica del perro loco con Gorbachov. No lo necesitaron, Gorbachov fue un tonto que se creyó sus propias mentiras. 

Gorbachov tiene un perfil muy parecido a lo que aquí en España fue Zapatero como presidente del gobierno.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Y otro bonito perrito piloto. O sea otra falacia de manual.
> 
> Insisto, si supiera leer, lo que estoy defendiendo en el hilo es que se debería conservar el equilibrio estratégico. Eso no me impide ver que por parte de los eeuu, estén avanzando mucho más que los demás para cargárselo.



Soy como el Sargento Montana, a los CMs los huelo a distancia.


----------



## Carlos Dutty (17 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Y México fue España durante más tiempo que Ucrania fue parte de la URSS.
> ¿Invadimos México y nos lo anexionamos?.
> 
> 
> GEROAM SLAVA! y #ArmUkraineNow



Quién ha dicho de invadir nada? Estoy totalmente en contra de la invasión, pero son cosas diferentes defenderse a eliminar los rastros de un periodo histórico. Es patrimonio cultural, es un monumento. Es wokismo a la inversa.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Falso. Al tener rodeada a Rusia con bases y lanzaderas de misiles, los SLBM ya no serían los principales vectores de ataque.



¡Pero que bases y lanzaderas de misiles y niños muertos hablas hombre! EEUU no tiene misiles IRBM o misiles de crucero en Europa aún.


----------



## Salamandra (17 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Con dejar pasar el tiempo es suficiente. Puede llegar a haber enfrentamientos entre los propios uniformados ucranianos (no creo que se les pueda llamar militares).
> 
> Si se confirma que hay militares extranjeros, mercenarios, etc, con mayor razón el paso del tiempo corre a favor de los rusos, los enfrentamientos entre ellos es seguro.
> 
> ...



Unos cuantos se van a autoinmolar porque se saben muertos en cuanto salgan y toman unas cuantas drogas para obnubilar la razón. Quizás las brutalidades que vemos no se expliquen sin drogas.

La única solución para salvar parte del negocio es gasearlos, precisamente para poder coger a los suficientes vivos.
Jamás pensé que llegara a andar elucubrando entre estas barbaridades, yo que me considero gente de paz.

Es como una insensibilización frente a la barbarie. Nunca pensé que llegara a ésto.


----------



## aretai (17 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Bueno, pero el caso es que el ejercito aleman es muy poco operativo...



pues no sé lo operativo que es, la operatividad se demuestra operando (valga la redundancia)


----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Hombre, menos mal que algo reconoces.



Lo único que tiene algo de lógica de todo lo que dices.


----------



## Octubrista (17 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Satori ya en serio, EEUU esta utilizando nuevamente la táctica del Mad Dog, del perro loco, esa táctica funcionó ante un liderazgo debil como el de Gorbachov pero a Putin eso le resbala, sabe de donde viene el país y lo que significó perder la guerra fria. Ni puede ni quiere aceptar una derrota, antes llega el armageddon.



Y el mundo es muy diferente al de esos tiempos de la caída de la URSS. China no existía (como "ente" de peso económico global), ni la URSS era un exportador e importador, con los lazos comerciales que tiene ahora.

Comenté en otros momentos que un compañero de empresa anda de luna de miel por el sudeste asiático, pasó también dos días en Dubai, y en todos sus destinos en los hoteles se encuentra constantemente con familias rusas, los hay "premium", como también turistas de mochila.

La vida sigue, queda mucho bloque comercial fuera de la OTAN, y la propia Turquía juega a dos manos, haciendo negocios y sacando tajada; por ejemplo, se ha derrumbado la industria de transporte aeronáutico en Finlandia por el bloqueo a Rusia (y la imposibilidad de tocar espacio aéreo ruso), mientras que estructuras similares de otros países, ocupan ese espacio de negocio.


----------



## rejon (17 Abr 2022)

Mas de 4000 páginas y más de un mes y medio de invasión rusa con todo tipo de atrocidades y hay todavía iluminatis queriéndonos hacer creer que los rusos son buenos.


----------



## Trajanillo (17 Abr 2022)

aretai dijo:


> pues no sé lo operativo que es, la operatividad se demuestra operando (valga la redundancia)



Por eso un ejercito para que sea operativo tiene que operar y Alemania no ha podido hacerlo porque lo tenía prohibido.


----------



## Satori (17 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Lo único que tiene algo de lógica de todo lo que dices.



Insisto, no hay que mirar el justo ahora. Hay que ver por donde se van desarrollando las cosas, y creo sinceramente que en una década o década y media los eeuu van a estar en una posición de gran ventaja en cuanto a un primer golpe nuclear.


----------



## rejon (17 Abr 2022)

*Rusia exige la rendición de Ucrania en Mariupol.*
Rusia dio a los soldados ucranianos que se resistieron un ultimátum para que depongan las armas en el puerto pulverizado de *Mariupol*, en el sureste del país, que *Moscú* dijo que sus fuerzas controlaban casi por completo en lo que sería su mayor captura en la guerra de casi dos meses.

Varias horas después de la fecha límite de las 03.00 GMT, no había señales de cumplimiento por parte de los combatientes ucranianos escondidos en la humeante acería de Azovstal con vista al Mar de Azov.

Al no haber podido superar la resistencia ucraniana en el norte, el ejército ruso ha vuelto a centrar su ofensiva terrestre en la región oriental de* Donbás* mientras mantiene ataques de larga distancia en otros lugares, incluida la capital, Kiev.

*Rusia* dijo que sus tropas habían despejado el área urbana de *Mariupol*, el principal puerto de* Donbás*. Ha visto algunos de los combates más feroces y el peor sufrimiento civil desde la invasión del 24 de febrero, con cuerpos esparcidos por las calles destruidas y miles de personas agazapadas bajo condiciones atroces bajo tierra.


----------



## Satori (17 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Por eso un ejercito para que sea operativo tiene que operar y Alemania no ha podido hacerlo porque lo tenía prohibido.



No, el ejército alemán no está operativo, y es por la obsesión de la Merkel en tener unas cuentas económicas saneadas. Los alemanes han preferido exportar como locos ( y de paso servir como gran hub tecnico y logistico de los chinos) a gastar dinero en sus FFAAs y otras cosas.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Insisto, no hay que mirar el justo ahora. Hay que ver por donde se van desarrollando las cosas, y creo sinceramente que en una década o década y media los eeuu van a estar en una posición de gran ventaja en cuanto a un primer golpe nuclear.



En una década los Bastardos Unidos estarán en el estercolero de la Historia, con los cerebros podridos de cocaina comíendose sus derivatives.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Alférez del IMEC años 86-88, grupo de misiles SAM en el destacamento de San Roque del RAAA 74. Y lector de temas militares desde hace más de cuarenta años.



Pues macho, que mal va el ejercito, aunque serás tú la excepción. Yo tengo amigos que son mandos en la Armada y un proto del EA y al menos dos de ellos si están al tanto de todo, logicamente cuando les preguntas algunas cosas no te las pueden confirmar,


----------



## rejon (17 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Casi se cargan al cocinillas, lástima no le metan un misil por el culo.



Eres un miserable japuta chinito de MIELDA, criticar a alguien que alimenta a 1000 personas al dia, ¿ Te crees que a ellos les importa una mierda si es por promocionarse o no?, ojalá mas gente así promocionandose pero por lo menos ayudando a quien estan sufriendo esta invasión asesina....


----------



## Satori (17 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> ¡Pero que bases y lanzaderas de misiles y niños muertos hablas hombre! EEUU no tiene misiles IRBM o misiles de crucero en Europa *aún.*



ejem...


----------



## Trajanillo (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> No, el ejército alemán no está operativo, y es por la obsesión de la Merkel en tener unas cuentas económicas saneadas. Los alemanes han preferido exportar como locos ( y de paso servir como gran hub tecnico y logistico de los chinos) a gastar dinero en sus FFAAs y otras cosas.



Pero tambien se limito la operatividad del ejercito en la Constitución creo por orden de los vencedores y el ejercito aleman no podía salir de sus fronteras, hasta hace poco que lo hicieron.


----------



## Satori (17 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> En una década los Bastardos Unidos estarán en el estercolero de la Historia, con los cerebros podridos de cocaina comíendose sus derivatives.



¿nos apostamos algo?


----------



## rejon (17 Abr 2022)

Si cuando un maton como el hijoputin invade y destruye a un país más pequeno e infefenso los demas miramos a otro lado es seguro que antes o despues los demás tambien seremos victimas del mismo maton.


----------



## Satori (17 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pero tambien se limito la operatividad del ejercito en la Constitución creo por orden de los vencedores y el ejercito aleman no podía salir de sus fronteras, hasta hace poco que lo hicieron.



eso no tiene nada que ver con conservar tus FFAAs en un estado decente. A finales de 2021 leí un articulo que decía que Alemania tenia del total de su flota, 4 Eurofighters operativos, ningun submarino operativo y las fuerzas acorazadas impedidas de actuar por falta de mantenimiento. 

Por no mencionar episodios mas chuscos:









El Ejército alemán simuló metralletas con escobas en unas maniobras de la OTAN


Los soldados colocaron las falsas armas en vehículos blindados, según reportaje de una televisión alemana




www.elperiodico.com




.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> ¿nos apostamos algo?



USA está acabada, el intento de Trump de volver a traer la industria desde China lo demuestra, no son nada, salvo un casino financiero, si ahora los BRICS se cargan el dolar, no tendrán nada, es cuestión de tiempo que sus estados mas ricos se den el piro, y dejen solos a los comehamburguesas tocabanyos follahermanas.


----------



## Elimina (17 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Es necesario armar a Ucrania de manera más efectiva para que no haya hambruna, - el ministro alemán*
> 
> El titular del Ministerio de Agricultura alemán, Jem Ozdemir, *pidió un aumento en el suministro de armas a Ucrania para evitar el hambre global en el mundo.*
> 
> ...



La cadena causa-efecto es bien sencilla, y pasa por el sabio filtro de la navaja de Occam... en la cabeza de ese titular de ministerio, y probablemente en la del bot Rejon:

*Armar a Ucrania → mueren más ucranianos → quedan menos ucranianos → hay más para repartir*.

Impecable


----------



## Trajanillo (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> eso no tiene nada que ver con conservar tus FFAAs en un estado decente. A finales de 2021 leí un articulo que decía que Alemania tenia del total de su flota, 4 Eurofighters operativos, ningun submarino operativo y las fuerzas acorazadas impedidas de actuar por falta de mantenimiento.
> 
> Por no mencionar episodios mas chuscos:
> 
> ...



Eso es desidia en el mantenimiento de sus tropas, no se como se puede llegar a eso.


----------



## Satori (17 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Pues macho, que mal va el ejercito, aunque serás tú la excepción. Yo tengo amigos que son mandos en la Armada y un proto del EA y al menos dos de ellos si están al tanto de todo, logicamente cuando les preguntas algunas cosas no te las pueden confirmar,



Las FFAAs españolas....más vale que nunca tengamos una guerra porque su estado es de traca.


----------



## rejon (17 Abr 2022)

Claro, el cocinero José Andres suministraba armas dentro de las cazuelas de guiso. 

La noticia buena es que Putin empieza a estar desesperado. No le van nada bien las cosas. 

El barquito le ha jodido bien


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Las FFAAs españolas....más vale que nunca tengamos una guerra porque su estado es de traca.



Bah, para aplastar a obreros armados con escopetas de caza, basta y sobra.


----------



## El_Suave (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Un impacto nuclear no necesita efecto multiplicador, y aparte de eso, lo que se busca es la destrucción de infraestructuras claves. Un ataque, nuclear o convencional sobre una central atómica conlleva la destrucción de infraestructuras claves pero también la contaminación mortal a muchos km a la redonda.
> 
> Por cierto, ahora que se habla tanto del gas natural....las explosiones de gas natural en depósitos y plantas pueden llegar a ser de una magnitud similar a la de una bomba nuclear, y por definición esas plantas y depósitos también son infraestructuras claves. Militarmente son ideales para causar gran destrucción con poco esfuerzo.



La energía contenida en los depósitos de una refinería es del orden de varias decenas de megatones. 1 millón de toneladas de hidrocarburos, sean líquidos o gas, equivalen a unos 10 megatones.

El hecho de que se ponga el ejemplo de una explosión de gas, es porque la ignición de una gran masa de gas es mucho más rápida que la misma masa de líquido. Pero eso cambia drásticamente con la detonación nuclear pues convierte esa enorme masa de líquido, que además está dispersa en depósitos que ocupan varios km cuadrados de extensión, instantáneamente en gas a enorme temperatura (la misma que el interior de una estrella). Todo ello en cuestión de millónesimas de segundo.

En cierto modo las bombas FAE (Fuel Air Explosive) hacen a mucho menor escala, y sin utilizar explosivo nuclear, algo parecido, aunque 1 millón de veces menos potente.


----------



## rejon (17 Abr 2022)

Los putineros estáis de psiquiátrico, quien ha invadido Ucrania es Rusia, no EEUU, es obvio que EEUU tiene sus propias invasiones, igual de injustas que esta, pero la de Ucrania es rusa y permitir que siga adelante convierte al resto de Europa en una potenciales víctimas del hijoPutin.


----------



## Satori (17 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Eso es desidia en el mantenimiento de sus tropas, no se como se puede llegar a eso.



No es desidia. La decisión de no gastar dinero en sus FFAAs fue una decisión consciente, no una chapuza.

Trump se pillaba unos cabreos de la hostia con los alemanes, primero por no gastar en defensa, segundo por comprar tanto gas y petróleo a los rusos, y tercero por la hostia de superavit que tenían con EEUU:


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (17 Abr 2022)

Con independencia de todo lo demás, si hace 52 días antes de que empezara todo esto nos dirían que la cosa estaría como esta no nos lo creeríamos. Así que no me aventuro a decir como estar dentro de otros dos meses. Desde luego nada bien, casi seguro.

Eso si la plandemia esta en franco retroceso (esto parece mas goloso), tan solo los Chinos están dispuestos a seguir, curiosamente después de tirarse dos años sin ningún caso. *no me fio de nadie, solo eso me queda claro.*


----------



## rejon (17 Abr 2022)

Un día más esta locura del hijoPutin causando un tremendo dolor sobre civiles indefensos, no hay nada que pueda justificar las atrocidades de un loco con armas nucleares.


----------



## Elimina (17 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Eres un miserable japuta chinito de MIELDA, criticar a alguien que alimenta a 1000 personas al dia, ¿ Te crees que a ellos les importa una mierda si es por promocionarse o no?, ojalá mas gente así promocionandose pero por lo menos ayudando a quien estan sufriendo esta invasión asesina....



Eres más inocente de lo que pensaba, pequeño bot.
Por cierto, ye ha faltado decir lo de "asquerosa rata de cloaca". ¿Te ha cambiado la orden pseudoaleatoria?


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Satori (17 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Bah, para aplastar a obreros armados con escopetas de caza, basta y sobra.



Veo que el resultado de la guerra civil aún escuece. El caso es que el bando republicano tenía cierta ventaja al inicio de la contienda.


----------



## rejon (17 Abr 2022)

Espero que algún día ...se den cuenta los ciudadanos Rusos que esto es un bumerang y se les volverá en contra ....


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Abr 2022)

En estas guerras asimétricas es muy interesante como las respuestas se pueden dar de formas muy variadas. Después de “adquirir” el gordito la capacidad de disparar misiles estratégicos desde trenes ahora le llega la ”inspiración” de la velocidad casi hipersónica…





В КНДР испытали ракеты, разогнавшиеся до почти гиперзвуковой скорости


В КНДР ракету разогнали почти до гиперзвуковой скорости




avia.pro





En esta guerra al final el más beneficiado será el gordito y su hermana…tiempo al tiempo…


----------



## Billy Ray (17 Abr 2022)

Lleva tiempo esto circulando pero todavía no hemos visto un desmentido serio por parte de EEUU, tan sencillo como que este señor salga a la palestra y diga una simple frase. ¿Qué hay de cierto en esto?, el silencio de EEUU es ensordecedor...


----------



## Tierra Azul (17 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Eres un miserable japuta chinito de MIELDA, criticar a alguien que alimenta a 1000 personas al dia, ¿ Te crees que a ellos les importa una mierda si es por promocionarse o no?, ojalá mas gente así promocionandose pero por lo menos ayudando a quien estan sufriendo esta invasión asesina....



alimentar que? XD un payaso haciendo la performance de que esta dando papas a unos cuantos....1000 al dia no te lo crees ni tus muertos, carachopped



Billy Ray dijo:


> Lleva tiempo esto circulando pero todavía no hemos visto un desmentido serio por parte de EEUU, tan sencillo como que este señor salga a la palestra y diga una simple frase. ¿Qué hay de cierto en esto?, el silencio de EEUU es ensordecedor...



Aha, desde ahi han pasado las coordenadas del barco moksva? normal estan calladas como putas


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Veo que el resultado de la guerra civil aún escuece. El caso es que el bando republicano tenía cierta ventaja al inicio de la contienda.



Escocer dice, los objetivos de los golpistas y sus promotores se cumplieron, el Estado del 18 de Julio pervive sin apenas cambios, todos los partidos obedecen al "consenso" franquista defensor de la oligarquia. 
El bando republicano se quedó sin ejército al mes de empezar, todas las tropas profesionales estaban el en bando sublevado, que comenzó desde el primer dia a recibir la ayuda de un ejército italiano y un cuerpo aereo nazi.


----------



## rejon (17 Abr 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Eres más inocente de lo que pensaba, pequeño bot.
> Por cierto, ye ha faltado decir lo de "asquerosa rata de cloaca". ¿Te ha cambiado la orden pseudoaleatoria?




Tu no eres solo un cara dura, gran bot de mierda, eres una basura rusa inhumana y repugnante. ......ahora resulta que te mereces que te maten por ir a dar de comer gratis a civiles que están siendo masacrados en una invasion y no tienen ni para comer!


----------



## Satori (17 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Escocer dice, los objetivos de los golpistas y sus promotores se cumplieron, el Estado del 18 de Julio pervive sin apenas cambios, todos los partidos obedecen al "consenso" franquista defensor de la oligarquia.
> El bando republicano se quedó sin ejército al mes de empezar, todas las tropas profesionales estaban el en bando sublevado, que comenzó desde el primer dia a recibir la ayuda de un ejército italiano y un cuerpo aereo nazi.



que si, que si....ya pasó.


----------



## Elimina (17 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Tu no eres solo un cara dura, gran bot de mierda, eres una basura rusa inhumana y repugnante. ......ahora resulta que te mereces que te maten por ir a dar de comer gratis a civiles que están siendo masacrados en una invasion y no tienen ni para comer!



¿Sí?
Espero que no sea ese tu deseo


----------



## rejon (17 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> alimentar que? XD un payaso haciendo la performance de que esta dando papas a unos cuantos....1000 al dia no te lo crees ni tus muertos, carachopped



Calla puta mierda,que no sabes ni lo que dices y lavate el chichi que jiedes a perros muertos.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> que si, que si....ya pasó.



Salude a Steve


----------



## Elimina (17 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Lleva tiempo esto circulando pero todavía no hemos visto un desmentido serio por parte de EEUU, tan sencillo como que este señor salga a la palestra y diga una simple frase. ¿Qué hay de cierto en esto?, el silencio de EEUU es ensordecedor...



EEUU ha actuado en todo momento, y lo sigue haciendo, como si todo esto no fuera con ellos: la no intervención, la no aplicación de sanciones, y ahora la no respuesta. Lo seguirán haciendo.
Yo dije desde el principio que ningún soldado EEUU pondría un pie en Ucrania. Veo que me equivoqué, pero con matices...


----------



## Elimina (17 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Calla puta mierda,que no sabes ni lo que dices y lavate el chichi que jiedes a perros muertos.



Ahora sí que me has enfadado


----------



## rejon (17 Abr 2022)

El hijoPutin es un asesino sanguinario, tan inhumano y psicótico como Hitler y Stalin. Afortunadamente la edad no perdona, y ya le queda poco tiempo.


----------



## Tierra Azul (17 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Calla puta mierda,que no sabes ni lo que dices y lavate el chichi que jiedes a perros muertos.



vas a ir a ukrania a matar rusos? no te veo muy valiente como para meterte con ellos y desear la muerte de toda la poblacion "asesina" rusa
mira otro de los tuyos, el sean penn no se le ha visto el pelo a combatir, llamalo para que vayas con el


----------



## rejon (17 Abr 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Ahora sí que me has enfadado



Eso vá para la puta de tierra azul....no te hagas el martir o sois lo mismo....que no me extraña.


----------



## The_unknown (17 Abr 2022)

Esperemos que Rusia le quede stock de armamento para meses.


----------



## Billy Ray (17 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Escocer dice, los objetivos de los golpistas y sus promotores se cumplieron, el Estado del 18 de Julio pervive sin apenas cambios, todos los partidos obedecen al "consenso" franquista defensor de la oligarquia.
> El bando republicano se quedó sin ejército al mes de empezar, todas las tropas profesionales estaban el en bando sublevado, que comenzó desde el primer dia a recibir la ayuda de un ejército italiano y un cuerpo aereo nazi.



Se quedaron sin profesionales porque se los cargaron o los ningunearon metiéndo "asesores" politicos, por ejemplo Llano de la Encomienda en Vizcaya, que otro gallo hubiera cantao si Aguirre lo hubiera dejado trabajar. Y en el verano del 37 la superioridad material y númerica republicana era clara, de lo contrario no habrian montado las ofensivas que montaron. Ofensivas bestiales, como en Brunete, Zaragoza o Teruel.


----------



## delhierro (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Por favor, un poco de nivel en el debate. Léase aunque sea lo que dice la wiki sobre el tratado de Montreux.



Mejora el tuyo, y no des lecciones.

Se han ido de Ucranian ENTERA. No solo del mar negro, y los tratados se los pasan los EEUU por las pelotas siempre que quieren. y creo recordar que no se puede entrar no obiga a salir. De hecho han salido porque sabian que iban a lanzar misiles y no querian que los rusos les respondieran a ellos ante la duda.

El fanatismo aniñado de los pro-otanicos es penoso, si los rusos no tuvieran capacidades estaría toda la otan en Ucrania y en Bielorrusia atacando. 

Los rusos tienen sus defectos, les sobra valor y comenten errores por exceso de confianza, pero no confundir esta operación con los Rusos en modo guerra total.


----------



## Tierra Azul (17 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Eso vá para la puta de tierra azul....no te hagas el martir o sois lo mismo....que no me extraña.



martir de que? estas muy nerviosa hoy eh? lo de mariupol bien? mucho silencio ahi....


----------



## Guaguei (17 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Lo malo es que no sería el único ultimátum que no han cumplido los rusos, si no cumple Putiniano los ultimatums Rusos serán motivo de risas otanicas y de sus siervos ukronazis en lo sucesivo, espero que esta vez sí lo cumpla.



pero es una buena estrategia y un tormento psicologico, venga vamos a volarlo todo salis ya o que, asi cada 2 dias, es importante no destruirlo todo, para cuanto tiempo tendran comida y agua en los sotanos?
ademas te tienen que decir donde estan las trampas e ir por delante


----------



## Roedr (17 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Escocer dice, los objetivos de los golpistas y sus promotores se cumplieron, el Estado del 18 de Julio pervive sin apenas cambios, todos los partidos obedecen al "consenso" franquista defensor de la oligarquia.
> El bando republicano se quedó sin ejército al mes de empezar, todas las tropas profesionales estaban el en bando sublevado, que comenzó desde el primer dia a recibir la ayuda de un ejército italiano y un cuerpo aereo nazi.



Los rojos republicanos operaban como las tropas de Zelensky: se mataban entre ellos y mataban a los civiles, por eso perdieron, porque eran unos putos animales.


----------



## tamartinto (17 Abr 2022)

El cambio cultural en la Rusia de Putin que Occidente no comprende

*"Occidente tiene un prisma cultural que no sirve para comprender la Rusia de la última década.* Nuestros analistas todavía creen que estamos tratando con la Unión Soviética ¡o incluso con la Rusia zarista! Nuestra perspectiva no es neutral, sino la propia del “capitalismo globalista”. El sustantivo es “capitalismo”, el apellido es “globalista”. Por partes."


----------



## Roedr (17 Abr 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> EEUU ha actuado en todo momento, y lo sigue haciendo, como si todo esto no fuera con ellos: la no intervención, la no aplicación de sanciones, y ahora la no respuesta. Lo seguirán haciendo.
> Yo dije desde el principio que ningún soldado EEUU pondría un pie en Ucrania. Veo que me equivoqué, pero con matices...



Pues no sé que más pueden hacer para estar más metidos. Sólo les falta mandar al séptimo de caballería y bombardear Moscú.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Se quedaron sin profesionales porque se los cargaron o los ningunearon metiéndo "asesores" politicos, por ejemplo Llano de la Encomienda en Vizcaya, que otro gallo hubiera cantao si Aguirre lo hubiera dejado trabajar. Y en el verano del 37 la superioridad material y númerica republicana era clara, de lo contrario no habrian montado las ofensivas que montaron. Ofensivas bestiales, como en Brunete, Zaragoza o Teruel.



¡Pero si solo tenian milicias! el primer esbozo de un ejército de maniobra estuvo listo en Teruel en diciembre del 37 y resulto destruido en la batalla, por eso la República solo podia conquistar poblachos perdidos y nunca capitales ni grandes extenciones de terreno, en cambio los facciosos tenian a su disposición a un ejército colonial, otro italiano mas los de quinta. Siempre dispusieron de masa de maniobra desde el principio.


----------



## Salamandra (17 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> pero es una buena estrategia y un tormento psicologico, venga vamos a volarlo todo salis ya o que, asi cada 2 dias, es importante no destruirlo todo, para cuanto tiempo tendran comida y agua en los sotanos?
> ademas te tienen que decir donde estan las trampas e ir por delante



Para aguanta,r sine die. Un grupo dispuesto a matar entre los suyos siempre tiene comida para un grupo. El problema es que todos los que están ahí abajo lo saben.


----------



## Men-Drug oh! (17 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El monumento al mariscal Zhukov fue demolido en Kharkiv
> 
> *Neonazis ucranianos * demolieron el monumento al mariscal Zhukov en Kharkov, quien coordinó las acciones de los frentes Estepa y Voronezh durante la liberación de la ciudad en 1943.
> 
> Los seguidores del vencido después de casi 80 años "queman" al vencedor.




En venganza por haber churrascao a sus colegas


----------



## Billy Ray (17 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¡Pero si solo tenian milicias! el primer esbozo de un ejército de maniobra estuvo listo en Teruel en diciembre del 37 y resulto destruido en la batalla, por eso la República solo podia conquistar poblachos perdidos y nunca capitales ni grandes extenciones de terreno, en cambio los facciosos tenian a su disposición a un ejército colonial, otro italiano mas los de quinta. Siempre dispusieron de masa de maniobra desde el principio.



No, las primeras Brigadas Mixtas las organiza Miaja en el invierno del 36 para la defensa de Madrid.

Que tenga yo que defender al EPR en lugar de hacerlo usted manda huevos...


----------



## rejon (17 Abr 2022)

Una dinámica que se repite mucho, los drones detectan a los rusos y acti seguido se produce un ataque de artillería.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Los rojos republicanos operaban como las tropas de Zelensky: se mataban entre ellos y mataban a los civiles, por eso perdieron, porque eran unos putos animales.



Despues de saber de que los franquistas tenian listas completas de todo sindicalista y politico de izquierdas a fusilar y procedian a ello. Perdieron porque nunca pudieron formar un ejército, sobre España pesa una maldición, la de ser gobernada pòr tiranos por toda la eternidad.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No, las primeras Brigadas Mixtas las organiza Miaja en el invierno del 36 para la defensa de Madrid.
> 
> Que tenga yo que defender al EPR en lugar de hacerlo usted manda huevos...



Justito les daba para cubrir el frente, de montar ofensivas de importancia, ni hablar.


----------



## kelden (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Las FFAAs españolas....más vale que nunca tengamos una guerra porque su estado es de traca.



Para lo único que han hecho los dos últimos siglos, masacrar a su propio pueblo, les sobra y les basta.


----------



## rejon (17 Abr 2022)

*La República Checa calificó de "tontería" la demanda de Rusia de acordar con el Kremlin la no transferencia de armas a Ucrania.*

“El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores recibió una nota de que supuestamente no tenemos derecho a suministrar armas de fabricación soviética a terceros países sin el permiso de Rusia. Esto es una tontería, no existe tal artículo que prohíba su reexportación”, dijo el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores, Jan Lipawski.

Agregó que la República Checa no responderá oficialmente a la nota de Rusia.

UN.


----------



## Billy Ray (17 Abr 2022)

_Soldados ucranianos retiran el monumento al mariscal Zhukov en Kharkov. Las autoridades ya lo habían retirado en 2018, pero se volvió a colocar en su lugar debido a la presión pública de los ciudadanos locales. _


----------



## McNulty (17 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Los rojos republicanos operaban como las tropas de Zelensky: se mataban entre ellos y mataban a los civiles, por eso perdieron, porque eran unos putos animales.



Aunque es cierto eso, no perdieron por eso. Franco dio una lección magistral de táctica militar al mando republicano. Lo hizo prácticamente todo bien, objetivo a objetivo.

Siempre me ha dado asquito la figura del enano, hasta que estudié como se desarrolló toda la guerra civil.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Abr 2022)

¡Viva el Soviet de Krivoy Rog!


----------



## Roedr (17 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Despues de saber de que los franquistas tenian listas completas de todo sindicalista y politico de izquierdas a fusilar y procedian a ello. Perdieron porque nunca pudieron formar un ejército, sobre España pesa una maldición, la de ser gobernada pòr tiranos por toda la eternidad.



Pues hombre, si aplaudes que 'desnasifiquen' a los Avoz, no sé por qué te quejas de que 'descomunisten' a los rojos con delitos de sangre. A demasiados pocos fusilaron. 

Sé que no lo harás, pero haz una visita por los cementerios de peligrosísimos conventos y monasterios y mira las fechas de las tumbas. Lo que más te llamará la atención es la cantidad que frailes y monjas que 'murieron' en los años anteriores al 36.

Lo más parecido a los rojos del 36 son los ucras y avozs torturando hasta la muerte a los soldados rusos.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (17 Abr 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> Repito hay constancia de esos muertos. Hay documentos gráficos que atestiguen esos 7000 muertos en morgues. Porque una cosa son decenas y otra 7000. Si hay tantos soldafosen morgue debería haber algo que lo demuestre. Documentos gráficos vamos....
> 
> 
> O es un "me lo tengo que creer porque lo dicen los ucros'...




Hay una página web ucraniana con fotos de soldados rusos muertos dirigida a sus familiares que dice algo así: Encuentra al tuyo.

Ya salió en este mismo hilo y creo que incluso en un hilo propio. Yo entré una única vez a principios de marzo y ya había unas 2000 fotos de cadáveres.


----------



## Billy Ray (17 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Justito les daba para cubrir el frente, de montar ofensivas de importancia, ni hablar.



No entiendo ese menosprecio al Ejercito Republicano por parte de izquierdistas como usted. Quizás es para no reconocerle méritos al rival, porque en su caso no me creo que sea por desconocimiento.


----------



## rejon (17 Abr 2022)

Si hace 2 meses se cuenta el desarrollo de esta guerra, nadie lo hubiera creído. Los ucranianos echaron a patadas a los rusos de Kiev, Mariúpol lleva cayendo 2 semanas, y el buque insignia de la flota del Mar Negro se ha hundido. 

Vladimir insiste en achatarrar sus vehículos, llevando a miles de jóvenes a la muerte, para lo que ahora planea una batalla de tanques a campo abierto, que va a ser otra carnicería. 

Se sabe cómo empiezan las guerras, pero no cómo acaban ... Aún veremos cosas.


----------



## Men-Drug oh! (17 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Para lo único que han hecho los dos últimos siglos, masacrar a su propio pueblo, les sobra y les basta.




Y poner el culo a los moros, en cambio el perro xanche y el Burroel estan escupiendo un lenguaje muy belicoso contra los rusos, dan miedo verdaz?


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pues hombre, si aplaudes que 'desnasifiquen' a los Avoz, no sé por qué te quejas de que 'descomunisten' a los rojos con delitos de sangre. A demasiados pocos fusilaron.
> 
> Sé que no lo harás, pero haz una visita por los cementerios de peligrosísimos conventos y monasterios y mira las fechas de las tumbas. Lo que más te llamará la atención es la cantidad que frailes y monjas que 'murieron' en los años anteriores al 36.
> 
> Lo más parecido a los rojos del 36 son los ucras y avozs torturando hasta la muerte a los soldados rusos.



¿Los mismos conventos donde se abusaba de niños durante siglos y luego se continuó haciendo hasta ahora?


----------



## arriondas (17 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Lleva tiempo esto circulando pero todavía no hemos visto un desmentido serio por parte de EEUU, tan sencillo como que este señor salga a la palestra y diga una simple frase. ¿Qué hay de cierto en esto?, el silencio de EEUU es ensordecedor...



Quien calla, otorga... Y Maldita lo desmintió, así que debe ser cierto. 

Quizá una de las razones por las que aún no enseñan a los oficiales capturados es porque de momento están intentando sacarles toda la información que puedan, aparte de que todavía quedan unos cuantos en Azovstal y en otros lugares. Si van con tiento, es porque hay peces gordos de por medio, no sólo simples instructores, y los quieren vivos.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No entiendo ese menosprecio al Ejercito Republicano por parte de izquierdistas como usted. Quizás es para no reconocerle méritos al rival, porque en su caso no me creo que sea por desconocimiento.



No es menosprecio, es realidad, lo dice Manuel Tuñon de Lara.


----------



## The_unknown (17 Abr 2022)

tamartinto dijo:


> El cambio cultural en la Rusia de Putin que Occidente no comprende
> 
> *"Occidente tiene un prisma cultural que no sirve para comprender la Rusia de la última década.* Nuestros analistas todavía creen que estamos tratando con la Unión Soviética ¡o incluso con la Rusia zarista! Nuestra perspectiva no es neutral, sino la propia del “capitalismo globalista”. El sustantivo es “capitalismo”, el apellido es “globalista”. Por partes."



Muy buen artículo, es lo que siempre intento decir


----------



## rejon (17 Abr 2022)

Todos los países le han perdido el miedo a Rusia, han visto que son un chiste, propaganda pura y dura de su época Soviética y que con un ejercito profesional se comerían ese mierda de País si no fuera por las nucleares, que viendo el panorama actual, a saber en qué estado se encuentran.


----------



## Guaguei (17 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Tu no eres solo un cara dura, gran bot de mierda, eres una basura rusa inhumana y repugnante. ......ahora resulta que te mereces que te maten por ir a dar de comer gratis a civiles que están siendo masacrados en una invasion y no tienen ni para comer!



mejor vete del hilo se ve claramente que no te hace bien, si es que te esta sentando mal a ti mismo 
hay otros hilo por el foro mas acordes con tus ideas, si quieres te paso alguno

mirate este y luego me cuentas




__





Algo pasa con la ofensiva rusa está atascada y sufriendo muchas perdidas. Putin reloaded V. II


Continuación de este. https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/algo-pasa-con-la-ofensiva-rusa-esta-atascada-y-sufriendo-muchas-perdidas.1712902/unread




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Billy Ray (17 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Quien calla, otorga... Y Maldita lo desmintió, así que debe ser cierto.
> 
> Quizá una de las razones por las que aún no enseñan a los oficiales capturados es porque de momento están intentando sacarles toda la información que puedan, aparte de que todavía quedan unos cuantos en Azovstal y en otros lugares. Si van con tiento, es porque hay peces gordos de por medio, no sólo simples instructores, y los quieren vivos.



Está muy claro que el silencio yanqui es porque es cierto, y la presencia de un general OTAN es algo gordísimo. ¿Qué hacía ese tipo ahí y desde cuando?.


----------



## alcorconita (17 Abr 2022)

_Off topic_, o no.

De lo mejor que he escuchado en mucho tiempo. En serio.









VICTORIA #159 Odesa y su fundación en 1794 por José de Ribas - Victoria Podcast Historia - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de Victoria Podcast Historia gratis. ¿Un español que fundó Odessa para la zarina? José de Ribas, o Iósif Mijáilovich Deribás fue un milita... Programa: Victoria Podcast Historia. Canal: Factoría Casus Belli. Tiempo: 02:39:05 Subido 16/04 a las 06:00:02 83728839




www.ivoox.com





No habla solo de la fundación de Odesa. Tiene cosas tan curiosas y lógicas como el uso de las cañoneras de Barceló en las desembocaduras al Mar Negro. Los turcos abrieron jrande siempre con él. Se codeaba con Potemkin.

Este personaje está a la altura de nuestros grandes conquistadores o un paso más allá.
Otro episodio oculto de nuestra Historia. Una bisnieta de Ribas fue zarina, para que veáis que no exagero.


----------



## Billy Ray (17 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No es menosprecio, es realidad, lo dice Manuel Tuñon de Lara.



Yo prefiero a Salas Larrazabal...


----------



## alnitak (17 Abr 2022)

esto es maripoul....

ah no que es suecia invadida por los moros pro Otan


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Abr 2022)

Calienta GULAG que sales:


----------



## faraico (17 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Está muy claro que el silencio yanqui es porque es cierto, y la presencia de un general OTAN es algo gordísimo. ¿Qué hacía ese tipo ahí y desde cuando?.



Esto fue desmentido..... Incluso el tío posteo en Twitter desde Oriente medio o algo así...


----------



## arriondas (17 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Todos los países le han perdido el miedo a Rusia, han visto que son un chiste, propaganda pura y dura de su época Soviética y que con un ejercito profesional se comerían ese mierda de País si no fuera por las nucleares, que viendo el panorama actual, a saber en qué estado se encuentran.





Claro, claro... Por eso Zelendi anda en plan Tony Montana en su despacho, por eso Macron llamo a Putin más veces que un comercial de Movistar...


----------



## Roedr (17 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Aunque es cierto eso, no perdieron por eso. Franco dio una lección magistral de táctica militar al mando republicano. Lo hizo prácticamente todo bien, objetivo a objetivo.
> 
> Siempre me ha dado asquito la figura del enano, hasta que estudié como se desarrolló toda la guerra civil.



Franco fue un genio militar. Si hubiera sido francés o inglés, todo el mundo lo reconocería por eso.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Yo prefiero a Salas Larrazabal...



Lógico, un franquista.


----------



## Bartleby (17 Abr 2022)

Si esto es cierto. Todo podría cambiar. Muy grave de ser verdad


----------



## Tierra Azul (17 Abr 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Esto fue desmentido..... Incluso el tío posteo en Twitter desde Oriente medio o algo así...



pon la fuente que la veamos


----------



## Roedr (17 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Los mismos conventos donde se abusaba de niños durante siglos y luego se continuó haciendo hasta ahora?



No, se les abortaba como os gusta a vosotros con los niños que molestan.


----------



## Tierra Azul (17 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Todos los países le han perdido el miedo a Rusia, han visto que son un chiste, propaganda pura y dura de su época Soviética y que con un ejercito profesional se comerían ese mierda de País si no fuera por las nucleares, que viendo el panorama actual, a saber en qué estado se encuentran.



claro claro, pero la otan la de verdad, siguen sin entrar en territorio ruso para eso estan los ukros y los mercenarios de distintos pelajes y nacionalidades, ve tu si tienes cojones a combatir ya que se te llena la boca...nunca atacan a paises nucleares ni con fuerte armamento, solo a los debiles: irak, siria, libia, yugoslavia sigo? ejercito profesional la otan? XD


----------



## arriondas (17 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> esto es maripoul....
> 
> ah no que es suecia invadida por los moros pro Otan



Si quieren renunciar al petróleo y gas rusos, me temo que vamos a ver episodios como ese con bastante más frecuencia. Porque los golfos pérsicos no dan duros a cuatro pesetas, creo que no hace falta explicarlo.


----------



## Satori (17 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Franco fue un genio militar. Si hubiera sido francés o inglés, todo el mundo lo reconocería por eso.



Franco no fue ningún genio. Era un hombre valiente, pero prudente, astuto y con más conchas que un galápago. Fue un buen militar y el mejor gobernante que ha tenido España en mucho tiempo.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Abr 2022)

Serguéi Naryshkin, director del Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior de Rusia (SVR, por sus siglas en ruso), expresó al portal Natsionalnaya Oborona que, mientras EE.UU. asegura que quiere ver a Rusia "debilitada y aislada" y a Ucrania "libre e independiente", en realidad solamente la primera parte de esas declaraciones tiene fundamentos. "Está claro que una *Ucrania independiente no existe*", afirmó. "Sin embargo, en el caso de Rusia todo [lo dicho] es verdad. Los estadounidenses persiguen ambos objetivos, aunque con distintos grados de éxito", agregó el director del SVR.

"EE.UU. necesita que Ucrania siga luchando. No necesita que Ucrania viva en paz y tenga una economía desarrollada", afirmó a RT el jefe de la Agencia de análisis militar y político, Alexandr Mijáilov. "Necesitan una segunda Siria que luche, pero en Europa del Este, y es obligatorio que esté cerca de Rusia y cumpla la tarea de *enfrentar a los pueblos eslavos*", señaló.

. ¿Qué objetivos geopolíticos y económicos persigue Washington con sus envíos de armas a Ucrania?


----------



## rejon (17 Abr 2022)

*Johnson envía un mensaje de ánimo a los ucranianos en Pascua.*
El primer ministro británico, el conservador* Boris Johnson*, ha enviado un mensaje de ánimo a los ucranianos creyentes, junto con otro más general a todos los cristianos, en su felicitación por este domingo de Pascua.

El primer ministro rinde homenaje a "los cristianos de *Ucrania*, tanto si celebran la Pascua hoy o su equivalente ortodoxo a finales de mes, para quienes el mensaje de esperanza de Cristo, el triunfo de la vida sobre la muerte y del bien sobre el mal resonará este año quizás más que ningún otro", en un vídeo colgado en su cuenta de Twitter.

En otro momento, hablando en ucraniano y haciendo referencia a un salmo, Johnson declara: "Sed fuertes y valientes en vuestro corazón, todos los que confiáis en el Señor".

"La Pascua nos dice que hay luz más allá de la oscuridad, que pasado el sufrimiento se encuentra la redención", asevera el líder "tory", que en la cabecera de su cuenta en la red social ha puesto una foto suya con el presidente ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski.


----------



## arriondas (17 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> claro claro, pero la otan la de verdad, siguen sin entrar en territorio ruso para eso estan los ukros y los mercenarios de distintos pelajes y nacionalidades, ve tu si tienes cojones a combatir ya que se te llena la boca...nunca atacan a paises nucleares ni con fuerte armamento, solo a los debiles: irak, siria, libia, yugoslavia sigo? ejercito profesional la otan? XD



Y en Yugoslavia ni se plantearon entrar por tierra, que los serbios son buenos luchadores y la cuelma que podían llevarse era una posibilidad. Ahora están usando a los ucranianos como carne de cañón, como en Siria con los follacabras.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Franco fue un genio militar. Si hubiera sido francés o inglés, todo el mundo lo reconocería por eso.



Un genio militar dice...en 1937 después de la ofensiva sobre Málaga, Roatta le propuso continuar su guerra celere y seguir hasta Valencia, Paca se opuso rotúndamente con su voz de pito: "No lo entiende, mi proposito no es ganar la guerra, si no limpiar de rojos España, cuanto mas tardemos, mas rojos mataremos en cada sitio que conquistemos". Franco tenía superioridad material y humana, le bastaba con intentarlo una y otra vez hasta conseguirlo, era la táctica colonial que era la única que conocia, en Madrid lo intentó 4 veces y fracasó, asi que buscó un objetivo mas facil, luego intentó otra vez en Guadalajara, que frustro la ofensiva republicana en Teruel, al final atacó en el Ebro en marzo del 38, cuando ya disponia de superioridad aplastante. No era estratega, era partidario del asalto frontal.


----------



## Xan Solo (17 Abr 2022)

La verdad, nome extraña, teniendo en cuenta lo que publica en este foro...


----------



## rejon (17 Abr 2022)

*Las sospechas sobre las primeras imágenes de los náufragos del Moskva: ¿es antiguo el vídeo difundido por Rusia?*
El Ministerio de Defensa ruso difundió este sábado las primeras imágenes de la tripulación del *crucero Moskva*, alcanzado por un misil ucraniano y hundido el jueves por la noche frente a las costas de Odesa.

En un video de 26 segundos, se ve al comandante de la Armada rusa, el almirante *Nikolai Yevmenov*, filmado en el puerto de *Sebastopol*, en Crimea, mientras saluda y agradece *a unos 240 marineros* que supuestamente sobrevivieron a la explosión ocurrida a bordo del buque antes de las 18.52 del 13 de abril. En ese momento, de hecho, algunos barcos ya estaban prestando asistencia al crucero ruso.

Sin embargo, la defensa no especificó cuándo habría tenido lugar el desfile, ni cuántas serían las víctimas: el Estado Mayor de Moscú sigue acreditando la tesis del accidente -debido a una explosión accidental- para negarle al oponente un éxito, Según los rusos, el casco dañado provocó el hundimiento debido a una tormenta mientras eran remolcados a Sebastopol. Una explicación que no convenció a los observadores. Las condiciones climáticas no eran tales como para acabar con el barco.





__





Las sospechas sobre las primeras imágenes de los náufragos del Moskva: ¿es antiguo el vídeo difundido por Rusia?


El Ministerio de Defensa ruso difundió este sábado las primeras imágenes de la tripulación del crucero Moskva, alcanzado por un misil ucraniano y hundido el jueves por la noche...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Billy Ray (17 Abr 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Esto fue desmentido..... Incluso el tío posteo en Twitter desde Oriente medio o algo así...





Parece que tienes razón, esto es del 5 de Abril. Pero la conexión con Ucrania de este tipo es cierta.






La fecha de la foto no la sé.


----------



## ekOz (17 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Un dato curioso que puede ser significativo sobre el tema de las sanciones; como cualquier aficionado a la astronomía sé que las ópticas fabricadas en Rusia son de las mejores del mundo, las lentes y espejos fabricados por LZOS (Lyktarino Optics) son comparables en calidad a las marcas premium mundiales como Canon-Takahashi en Japón o Astro Physics en los USA...y hay quien dice que son incluso mejores .
> 
> LZOS en Europa trabaja como suministrador de vidrios de APM Teleskopes en Alemania ( antiguamente fueron contratistas de Zeiss) y pensaba que con el tema de la guerra y las sanciones los rusos no les seguirían haciendo ópticas, pero mirando la tienda online de APM siguen vendiendo telescopios y los han repuesto éste mes , pero todos los modelos ojo..., y en Marzo sólo les quedaba uno...o sea en éste tema que conozco un poco mas directamente, ni sanciones ni bloqueo ni gaitas...
> 
> ...



Dios vaya precios, sale más rentable una p1000


----------



## Xan Solo (17 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Un genio militar dice...en 1937 después de la ofensiva sobre Málaga, Roatta le propuso continuar su guerra celere y seguir hasta Valencia, Paca se opuso rotúndamente con su voz de pito: "No lo entiende, mi proposito no es ganar la guerra, si no limpiar de rojos España, cuanto mas tardemos, mas rojos mataremos en cada sitio que conquistemos". Franco tenía superioridad material y humana, le bastaba con intentarlo una y otra vez hasta conseguirlo, era la táctica colonial que era la única que conocia, en Madrid lo intentó 4 veces y fracasó, asi que buscó un objetivo mas facil, luego intentó otra vez en Guadalajara, que frustro la ofensiva republicana en Teruel, al final atacó en el Ebro en marzo del 38, cuando ya disponia de superioridad aplastante. No era estratega, era partidario del asalto frontal.



Hay un libro que analiza esto: La incompetencia militar de Franco, de Blanco Escolá


----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (17 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Calienta GULAG que sales:





Billy Ray dijo:


> Parece que tienes razón, esto es del 5 de Abril. Pero la conexión con Ucrania de este tipo es cierta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eso no quita que hayan pillado a muchos mercenarios extranjeros, de ahi el interes por sacarlos de alli sin exito....


----------



## rejon (17 Abr 2022)

*Rusia califica de preocupante el aumento de la actividad militar de la OTAN en el Ártico y advierte de "incidentes no intencionados"*
*Rusia* está preocupada por el aumento de la actividad de las fuerzas de la OTAN en el Ártico y ve riesgos de que ocurran "incidentes no deseados" en la región, dijo la agencia de noticias TASS citando al embajador general ruso Nikolai Korchunov.

En marzo, Finlandia y Suecia, que están considerando unirse a la alianza militar de la OTAN liderada por Estados Unidos, realizaron ejercicios militares combinados de la OTAN. El ejercicio se planeó durante mucho tiempo, pero la i*nvasión* rusa de* Ucrania* el 24 de febrero agregó intensidad al juego de guerra. Moscú describe sus acciones en *Ucrania* como una "operación militar especial".

"El reciente aumento de la actividad de la OTAN en el Ártico es motivo de preocupación. Recientemente se llevó a cabo otro ejercicio militar a gran escala de la alianza en el norte de Noruega. En nuestra opinión, esto no contribuye a la seguridad de la región", dijo Korchunov. .


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## faraico (17 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> pon la fuente que la veamos











No, el general estadounidense Roger Cloutier no ha sido capturado por tropas rusas en Ucrania


El propio teniente general Roger L. Cloutier ha desmentido que haya sido capturado en Ucrania por tropas rusas. De hecho, está al frente de un comando de la OTAN que dirige desde Turquía




www.google.com





Es lo último que leí.


----------



## quinciri (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> mi posición no es precisamente favorable a los americanos.



Pero sí a intentar vender novelas malas.
Mientras intentas mejorar, feliz ignore....


----------



## Satori (17 Abr 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Hay un libro que analiza esto: La incompetencia militar de Franco, de Blanco Escolá
> [/QUOTE
> 
> hay un dicho, creo que de Séneca que dice que antes de leer un libro de historia, hay que enterarse muy bien de quien ha escrito ese libro.


----------



## Satori (17 Abr 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> feliz ignore....



Gracias! no le echaré en falta!


----------



## rejon (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (17 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No, se les abortaba como os gusta a vosotros con los niños que molestan.



Tan mayorcito y creyendo en seres imaginarios.


----------



## HUROGÁN (17 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Un genio militar dice...en 1937 después de la ofensiva sobre Málaga, Roatta le propuso continuar su guerra celere y seguir hasta Valencia, Paca se opuso rotúndamente con su voz de pito: "No lo entiende, mi proposito no es ganar la guerra, si no limpiar de rojos España, cuanto mas tardemos, mas rojos mataremos en cada sitio que conquistemos". Franco tenía superioridad material y humana, le bastaba con intentarlo una y otra vez hasta conseguirlo, era la táctica colonial que era la única que conocia, en Madrid lo intentó 4 veces y fracasó, asi que buscó un objetivo mas facil, luego intentó otra vez en Guadalajara, que frustro la ofensiva republicana en Teruel, al final atacó en el Ebro en marzo del 38, cuando ya disponia de superioridad aplastante. No era estratega, era partidario del asalto frontal.



Parecido a como de momento están llevando la guerra los Rusos en Ucrania, Franco desrojizando y Rusia desnazificando lentito pero a lo seguro...que no cae Kiev?,,, pues seguimos mas al este y por el Sur concentrando mas fuerza.


----------



## Roedr (17 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Un genio militar dice...en 1937 después de la ofensiva sobre Málaga, Roatta le propuso continuar su guerra celere y seguir hasta Valencia, Paca se opuso rotúndamente con su voz de pito: "No lo entiende, mi proposito no es ganar la guerra, si no limpiar de rojos España, cuanto mas tardemos, mas rojos mataremos en cada sitio que conquistemos". Franco tenía superioridad material y humana, le bastaba con intentarlo una y otra vez hasta conseguirlo, era la táctica colonial que era la única que conocia, en Madrid lo intentó 4 veces y fracasó, asi que buscó un objetivo mas facil, luego intentó otra vez en Guadalajara, que frustro la ofensiva republicana en Teruel, al final atacó en el Ebro en marzo del 38, cuando ya disponia de superioridad aplastante. No era estratega, era partidario del asalto frontal.



Debe ser muy humillante que te de matarile alguien con voz de pito. Para los rojos debe ser algo así como para los musulmanes morir cubierto de manteca de cerdo.

Franco empezó la guerra con sus legionarios en África, y con la república controlando la armada y aviación. Tanto es así, que estaban esperando a que se sublevara para machacarlo. 

ZHU, en serio deja de hacer el ridículo tratando de hacer de Franco un monigote. Cualquier persona con CI>100 y que no esté intoxicada de ideología se da cuenta de que es el único estadista que ha tenido España casi en siglos. Al inicio de la Guerra Civil España tenía una economía a nivel africano, treinta y tantos del mundo, cuando murió España estaba entre las 10 potencias industriales del mundo. Si gana la República hubiéramos pasado del treinta y tantos al ciento y pico.

Estás tan intoxicado por la ideología que seguro que ni entiendes que fachas anticomunistas como yo apoyen a Rusia en esta guerra.


----------



## rejon (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Abr 2022)

Vídeo dentro…algunos viven sus últimos minutos…


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Abr 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> Parecido a como de momento están llevando la guerra los Rusos en Ucrania.



Los rusos tienen que cuidar su frente báltico polaco, no se pueden meter con todo en el sur teniendo un ejército de la OTAN en sus fronteras.


----------



## alcorconita (17 Abr 2022)

Ya han pintado las FAB.


----------



## LIRDISM (17 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Vídeo dentro…algunos viven sus últimos minutos…



¿Porqué vuela tan bajo?


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Debe ser muy humillante que te de matarile alguien con voz de pito. Para los rojos debe ser algo así como para los musulmanes morir cubierto de manteca de cerdo.
> 
> Franco empezó la guerra con sus legionarios en África, y con la república controlando la armada y aviación. Tanto es así, que estaban esperando a que se sublevara para machacarlo.
> 
> ...



Franco era un monigote de la oligarquia, ni siquiera el principal, que era Emilio Mola, consiguó hacerse con el poder absoluto mantando a sus rivales en el cargo. Y si, no entiendo que haceis en el bando ruso apoyando a REPUBLICAS POPULARES que van con la hoz y el martillo, a lo mejor es lo mismo que os pasa con Israel, os facina la fuerza, debe ser una cosa sexual.


----------



## McNulty (17 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Franco fue un genio militar. Si hubiera sido francés o inglés, todo el mundo lo reconocería por eso.



Totalmente. Y los generales de los que se rodeó antes del golpe también. De todas maneras ya apuntaba maneras de antes, se convirtió en el general europeo más joven de la época. Con 30 años ya era General, flipa.


----------



## TradingMetales (17 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



No sé Rick...


----------



## Roedr (17 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Franco era un monigote de la oligarquia, ni siquiera el principal, que era Emilio Mola, consiguó hacerse con el poder absoluto mantando a sus rivales en el cargo. Y si, no entiendo que haceis en el bando ruso apoyando a REPUBLICAS POPULARES que van con la hoz y el martillo, a lo mejor es lo mismo que os pasa con Israel, os facina la fuerza, debe ser una cosa sexual.



Cada vez bajas más el nivel de tu argumentación, generalizas tirándote a la piscina. Al final vas a resultar un cortito comunista como Garzón.


----------



## Billy Ray (17 Abr 2022)

_El ultimátum para los militantes bloqueados en Azovstal ha expirado. Los pasillos fueron cerrados. Se iniciaron los trabajos metódicos de destrucción de los militantes instalados en la zona industrial de la planta._


----------



## LIRDISM (17 Abr 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Hay un libro que analiza esto: La incompetencia militar de Franco, de Blanco Escolá



Incompetencia y resulta que no perdió ni una batalla ni en África ni en la guerra civil, menos mal que no era competente.


----------



## McNulty (17 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Franco era un monigote de la oligarquia, ni siquiera el principal, que era Emilio Mola, consiguó hacerse con el poder absoluto mantando a sus rivales en el cargo. Y si, no entiendo que haceis en el bando ruso apoyando a REPUBLICAS POPULARES que van con la hoz y el martillo, a lo mejor es lo mismo que os pasa con Israel, os facina la fuerza, debe ser una cosa sexual.



Porque no tenemos tus anteojeras ideológicas camarada. Analizamos el conflicto bélico-político sin ofuscamientos y con neutralidad.


----------



## Demodé (17 Abr 2022)

Bea Talegón | Seguiremos informando porque es tu derecho


Por mucho que parezca irritar, seguiremos informando porque es nuestra obligación, nuestro compromiso y tu derecho.




www.elnacional.cat


----------



## Teuro (17 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Rusia se niega a repatriar los cuerpos de 7000 soldados rusos muertos en Ucrania y almacenados en morgues de aquel país:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si es cierto, lo que debería hacer Ucrania es catalogar a todos los fallecidos: Medidas, color de pelo, foto si es posible, muestras de ADN y demás y poner los datos a disposición de los familiares rusos que quieran sabar dónde acabaron sus hijos, maridos y padres. Es algo eficaz para desprestigar al régimen putiniano internamente.


----------



## Roedr (17 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Totalmente. Y los generales de los que se rodeó antes del golpe también. De todas maneras ya apuntaba maneras de antes, se convirtió en el general europeo más joven de la época. *Con 30 años ya era General, flipa.*



Sí, eso de dice poco, y este no pilló las estrellas por méritos aristocráticos.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Cada vez bajas más el nivel de tu argumentación, generalizas tirándote a la piscina. Al final vas a resultar un cortito comunista como Garzón.



A ver, Franco era fascista amigo de los nazis, Zelensky es fascista amigo de los nazis ¿no ves una contradicción por tu parte apoyando a Rusia?


----------



## Impresionante (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## crocodile (17 Abr 2022)

La fuerza aérea rusa comienza a bombardear Azovstal.

❗❗El ultimátum para militantes bloqueados en Azovstal ha expirado. Los pasillos estaban cerrados.

Se inició un trabajo metódico sobre la destrucción de los banderaítas que se habían asentado en la zona industrial de la planta. La fuerza aérea rusa ha comenzado a bombardear Azovstal


----------



## bubibartra (17 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Hay una página web ucraniana con fotos de soldados rusos muertos dirigida a sus familiares que dice algo así: Encuentra al tuyo.
> 
> Ya salió en este mismo hilo y creo que incluso en un hilo propio. Yo entré una única vez a principios de marzo y ya había unas 2000 fotos de cadáveres.



En esa soaginas hay unos pocos cientos, no 7000
Y si he visto las fotos y hay muchos repetidos 

Te repito si hubiera tal cantidad acumulada los ucros' habrían hecho ya fotos y los habrían publicados para que de viese bien que hay tal cantidad. Y lo que hay son unos pocos centenares .


----------



## delhierro (17 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> La fuerza aérea rusa comienza a bombardear Azovstal.
> 
> ❗❗El ultimátum para militantes bloqueados en Azovstal ha expirado. Los pasillos estaban cerrados.
> 
> Se inició un trabajo metódico sobre la destrucción de los banderaítas que se habían asentado en la zona industrial de la planta. La fuerza aérea rusa ha comenzado a bombardear Azovstal



A ver si hay video, con fecha y hora , documentarlo es facil. Si desintegran la planta , se vera que van en serio. Al fin al cabo la mayor parte se la llevaba el oligarca ucraniano, y no les veo nacionalizando la propiedad aun.


----------



## golden graham (17 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Si es cierto, lo que debería hacer Ucrania es catalogar a todos los fallecidos: Medidas, color de pelo, foto si es posible, muestras de ADN y demás y poner los datos a disposición de los familiares rusos que quieran sabar dónde acabaron sus hijos, maridos y padres. Es algo eficaz para desprestigar al régimen putiniano internamente.



Si claro si no fuera una trolla de zelensky y la bbc


----------



## crocodile (17 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> A ver si hay video, con fecha y hora , documentarlo es facil. Si desintegran la planta , se vera que van en serio. Al fin al cabo la mayor parte se la llevaba el oligarca ucraniano, y no les veo nacionalizando la propiedad aun.



Supongo que no tardarán en sacar videos


----------



## NS 4 (17 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Casi se cargan al cocinillas, lástima no le metan un misil por el culo.



Ostiasssss...me lo imagino...el cocinillas por los aires...

...Y EMPIEZO A SALIVAR COMO EL PERRO DE PAULOV!!


----------



## Roedr (17 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> A ver, Franco era fascista amigo de los nazis, Zelensky es fascista amigo de los nazis ¿no ves una contradicción por tu parte apoyando a Rusia?



No quiero resultar ofensivo porque no quiero enmerdar -aún más- el hilo, pero las etiquetas ideológicas son posits para que el personal más limitado se oriente un poco. Zelensky hace lo que hace no por nazi o comunista sino porque es el papel que le toca al aceptar ser la marioneta de USA. Franco hizo lo que hizo por patriotismo, porque quería salvar a España de las hienas, no porque fuera católico conservador.


----------



## crocodile (17 Abr 2022)

Primer video de los bombardeos a Azovstal , algo lejano pero se aprecia.


----------



## Remequilox (17 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> ¿Alguien puede explicar la diferencia que define legalmente a los mercenarios frente a las brigadas internacionales?¿O es un tema subjetivo?



Mercenario: Homicida (sin paliativos)
Brigadista, o miliciano: Regulados según el artículo 4º del Tercer Convenio de Ginebra

Personal que sin ser o formar parte del ejército regular, siendo o no del propio territorio, de forma voluntaria forman parte de una organización de carácter militar, y cumplan sus estándares:
Estar sujetos a un mando jerárquico, del cual dependan sus acciones.
Vestir y llevar signos distintivos reconocibles a distancia.
Llevar armas a la vista.
Dirigir y realizar sus operaciones según leyes y costumbre de la guerra.

Por supuesto, está también el asunto de la legalidad de su estado de origen y del territorio o estado donde presten servicio. Ucrania ha legalizado recientemente (finales de marzo), el alistamiento (contrato de 3 a 5 años) de voluntarios extranjeros.

Todo combatiente extranjero capturado en Ucrania debe poder demostrar (para no ser considerado y tratado como mero homicida), lo siguiente:
.- NO es ilegal la participación según leyes de su país de origen
.- Dispone del correspondiente contrato de trabajo, en base a la legalidad ucraniana, posterior a la fecha en que fue legalizada la participación de voluntarios extranjeros
.- Su presencia en el país puede ser anterior, pero no debe constar ninguna acción violenta anterior a la existencia del contrato de trabajo.
.- Acreditar su afiliación a una organización o unidad, que actuase en coordinación con las fuerzas de defensa de Ucrania, y que sus cometidos y actuaciones estuviesen bajo mando y dependencia jerárquica y disciplinaria de un superior.
.- Signos distintivos de tipo o naturaleza "militar", y armas propias (legales).
.- NO haber cometido actos (ni siquiera bajo órdenes de sus superiores) que sean contrarias a los principios de la guerra (eso ya se dirimió en Nuremberg, las órdenes ilegales NO son de obligado cumplimiento).


----------



## delhierro (17 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Supongo que no tardarán en sacar videos



Espero ver 10 aviones en carrusel lanzando bombas de 3000kg, o 20 Tos en fuego simultaneo. Los rusos necesitan dar un golpe en la mesa, despues de la cagada del barco.

Como saquen un avioncito lanzado una bomba aislada, hacen el ridiculo.


----------



## JoséBatallas (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Roedr (17 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Es un buen momento para que un barco inglés termine en el fondo del mar. Pero no sé si los rusos quieren subir la apuesta.


----------



## Billy Ray (17 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es un buen momento para que un barco inglés termine en el fondo del mar. Pero no sé si los rusos quieren subir la apuesta.



Sensatez está habiendo sólo por parte rusa, sí fuera por los amantes de la paz y la democracia estabámos ya hace rato en pleno holocausto atómico.

Pero ojo que para la gentuza otánica la sensatez rusa de seguir localizando el conflicto sólo a Ucrania, lo ven como debilidad, no entienden los conceptos sensatez o prudencia.

La mentalidad occidental ha caído al pozo del salvajismo, al animalismo bestial, cómo esos nazis ucranianos demuestran. La sensatez la interpretan como debilidad, lo mismo que una fiera irracional.


----------



## Roedr (17 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Sensatez está habiendo sólo por parte rusa, sí fuera por los amantes de la paz y la democracia estabámos ya hace rato en pleno holocausto atómico.



Así es. Nos anglos se sienten tan seguros e impunes que no paran de meter gasolina.


----------



## Teuro (17 Abr 2022)

Pregunta indiscreta: ¿Estaba al mando una "capitana"?.


----------



## crocodile (17 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Espero ver 10 aviones en carrusel lanzando bombas de 3000kg, o 20 Tos en fuego simultaneo. Los rusos necesitan dar un golpe en la mesa, despues de la cagada del barco.
> 
> Como saquen un avioncito lanzado una bomba aislada, hacen el ridiculo.



Eso espero porque si no ya no sabria que pensar .


----------



## JoséBatallas (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (17 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> En una década los Bastardos Unidos estarán en el estercolero de la Historia, con los cerebros podridos de cocaina comíendose sus derivatives.



El problema mas inmediato es si estaremos nosotros los hispanis...y como estaremos...

Tendremos algo que echarnos al coleto...tendremos algo de dinero...tendremos algo de propiedad...

O NO TENDREMOS NADA...Y SEREMOS FELICES POR COJONES...A PUNTA DE CABINA DE SUICIDIO HECHA EN HOLANDA!!!


----------



## crocodile (17 Abr 2022)

Esperemos que signifique algo.

¡Una señal muy importante!

Se planea capacitar a los maestros de los territorios liberados del sur de Ucrania y la región de Kharkiv, así como de la RPD y la LPR, para que trabajen de acuerdo con los estándares rusos.

El programa ya se está formando, las clases para maestros se llevarán a cabo en el verano en Crimea, dijo el jefe de la república, Sergei Aksyonov.

Esto significa que no dejaremos los territorios ocupados en ningún lado. Y no dejemos que Bucha se repita. Hemos venido en serio ya largo plazo. Y educaremos a una nueva generación de ucranianos. Que debe ser la generación de la reconciliación.


----------



## Honkler (17 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Calienta GULAG que sales:



Yo los metía en esas prisiones chungas en Siberia con lo mejorcito de los presos rusos…


----------



## amcxxl (17 Abr 2022)

Imágenes de calibración de la refinería de petróleo Nadvoryansky en Ivano-Frankovsk. Ataques a Ucrania occidental 


Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa por separado para mercenarios: - En este momento, alrededor de 400 mercenarios extranjeros están rodeados en el territorio de Azovstal; — La mayoría son ciudadanos de países europeos y Canadá; - En total, llegaron a Ucrania 6824 mercenarios de 63 estados; - Sobre todo de Polonia - 1717. 


La planta de Azovmash después de intensos combates en Mariupol. 


¿Cómo es el teatro dramático en Mariupol? Del vídeo @kristelnean


----------



## Honkler (17 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Seguro que la inteligencia militar rusa ya sabe donde están y un día de estos les cae un pepino


----------



## fjsanchezgil (17 Abr 2022)

Ññb


----------



## El-Mano (17 Abr 2022)

Pues al final se va a quedar buena tarde en azovatal... ya iran apareciendo videos durante el dia.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Abr 2022)

t.me/china3army/8800




El Ministerio de Defensa ruso invitó a los radicales y mercenarios extranjeros a deponer las armas y abandonar la planta metalúrgica de Azovstal.

Mariúpol. Alexander Khodakovsky, comandante de batallón del batallón “Vostok” del Ministerio del Interior de la RPD: “La orden se dio al aire libre para marcar nuestra línea de frente con banderas rojas, y el enemigo supuestamente marcará la suya con banderas blancas. La artillería está en silencio a lo largo de toda la línea del frente, envía altavoces a las posiciones ... El día comienza de manera muy intrigante y se descubrió que la bandera era bastante simbólica.


----------



## Teuro (17 Abr 2022)

Armando la Gorda dijo:


> Es curioso que los árabes pasen hasta el culo de Ucrania siendo casi todos aliados de USA.



Nunca han destacado por su solidaridad y humanismo, además, a bien seguro que han aprendido todo lo malo de los anglos y lo único que le llama la atención es el sonido del dinero.


----------



## ferrys (17 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Se debe de estar agotando los dólares por qué cada vez son peores actores joder. 
No me jodas que no es ridículo


----------



## Teuro (17 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Esos 7000 son los que han recogido los ucranianos y tienen en sus morgues, ¿no lo ha leído Vd. bien?.
> Tiene que sumar los que se habrán quedado sin recoger y se han comido los animalitos salvajes, que pasan mucha hambre las criaturitas, y los que hayan incinerado los orcos, ¿o tampoco sabe Vd. que llevan detrás más crematorios móviles que hospitales de campaña?.
> 
> 
> ...



Sin duda alguna la cifra está inflada, aquí se inflan todas las varibales que te interesan y se desinflan las que no. El ejemplo son las bajas rusas: Ni las oficiales rusas ni oficales ucranianas son fiables. ¿Las reales? ¿La media aritmética?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Espero ver 10 aviones en carrusel lanzando bombas de 3000kg, o 20 Tos en fuego simultaneo. Los rusos necesitan dar un golpe en la mesa, despues de la cagada del barco.
> 
> Como saquen un avioncito lanzado una bomba aislada, hacen el ridiculo.



les interesa una ucrania desnazificada y que no les quierra llenar rusia de misiles
laboratorios de SIDA
y NAZIS de 18 años

por culpa del lavado de cerebro e la OTAN y cuatro nazis zionistas sobre tun pais como es UCRAÑA

si se ponen a tirar bomborrios de estos   

con unos cuantos que tiren no quedaria nada


----------



## Billy Ray (17 Abr 2022)

_Mejor versión del video. Lo que parece un BMP-3 del 102º Regimiento de Fusileros Motorizados. Los tanques son T-80BV, por lo que ni siquiera deberían ser del 8. ° GCCA. Reportado en el área de Popasnaja, esto podría significar que el 102 se ha movido de Mairupol. 

_

Este individuo es proukro pero estoy viendo que da informaciones muy buenas, recomiendo echarle un vistazo de vez en cuando.



¿T-80?


----------



## Teuro (17 Abr 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Aquí no va a pasar nada hasta que Xi Jinping diga que pase algo.
> 
> Mientras páginas y páginas de propaganda con CM's dando pasta al Lidl



Que es justo lo que quiere EEUU. Un posicionamiento chino para bien o para mal y saber a qué atenerse. A priori el pronunciamiento chino sería a favor de Rusia, pero, quien sabe, sorpresas da la vida. De ahí que EEUU provoque y provoque a Rusia con el objetivo de desquiciarla y haga una animalada.


----------



## dabuti (17 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Creí que era JM Aznar.


----------



## NS 4 (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Las FFAAs españolas....más vale que nunca tengamos una guerra porque su estado es de traca.



Es el estado en el que nuestros MANDAMASES y sus VOTONTOS O VOXTONTOS, lo mismo es...han querido dejarlas reducidas.

LAS FUERZAS ARMADAS SON FIEL REFLEJO DE LA SOCIEDAD A LA QUE SIRVEN, DE LA QUE SE NUTREN.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Abr 2022)

t.me/intelslava/25607

Bajo Izyum, varios tanques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (presumiblemente fue el 93 ° Ombre "Cold Yar") intentaron atacar las posiciones de las tropas rusas, como resultado de lo cual: 

▪Un tanque ucraniano fue desnazificado y pasó al lado de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF; 
▪El segundo, producto de un certero golpe, detonó el BC y arrancó la torre; 
▪El tercero está fuera de servicio, no se puede restaurar; 
▪Los equipos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentaron escapar de la escena... no funcionó

No pongo otro vídeo de ese combate donde el único superviviente de uno de esos tanques le falta una pierna y está aún hablando pero desagrándose.

Y no lo pongo porque no soy como esos mierdas que se regocijan poniendo fotos de soldados Rusos destrozados y muertos.


----------



## npintos (17 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Nunca han destacado por su solidaridad y humanismo, además, a bien seguro que han aprendido todo lo malo de los anglos y lo único que le llama la atención es el sonido del dinero.



Son comerciantes natos, seguro que van a aprovechar la "distracción" de Ucrania para hacer algo ventajoso para ellos en otro lugar.


----------



## ussser (17 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Farlopenski DROGADOOOO (vidreoc insaid)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Flotaaaaando.


----------



## dabuti (17 Abr 2022)

La sombra de la OTAN y el NWO es alargada.

*La Fiscalía francesa abre una investigación contra Le Pen por supuesta malversación de fondos*










La Fiscalía francesa abre una investigación contra Le Pen por supuesta malversación de fondos


El Ministerio Público investigará a la líder ultraderechista tras haber recibido un informe de la oficina antifraude de la UE que la acusa de haber malversado 137.000 euros durante su etapa como europarlamentaria




www.eldiario.es


----------



## alcorconita (17 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Mejor versión del video. Lo que parece un BMP-3 del 102º Regimiento de Fusileros Motorizados. Los tanques son T-80BV, por lo que ni siquiera deberían ser del 8. ° GCCA. Reportado en el área de Popasnaja, esto podría significar que el 102 se ha movido de Mairupol.
> 
> _
> 
> ...



A ver si no van a ser protecciones antimisiles sino antenas específicas para la guerra electrónica que se viene.

Esos artefactos encima de los blindados se han visto siempre y en todos los frentes desde la segunda guerra.


----------



## risto mejido (17 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ahora tienen que encontrar un follacabras que tire un khinzal a un portaviones americano y que los rusos digan que no han sido ellos



No pasaría nada, el submarino kursk también lo hundieron los americanos y Rusia no hizo nada


----------



## anestesia (17 Abr 2022)

Para los que no se quieran leer el artículo entero: a los que querían negociar los han asesinado.





¿Cómo funciona el ejército secreto de la OTAN en Ucrania? Continuación de Gladio


El neonazismo en Ucrania revela que las operaciones terroristas atlánticas no han terminado con el escándalo de la "Operación Gladio" en Europa; asimismo, revela que la dependencia de la OTAN del nazismo es una doctrina de inteligencia militar. El ex oficial de la Marina de los EEUU. Scott...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ferrys (17 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Y ya por último, vectores aéreos.
> 
> En caso de un ataque nuclear masivo por sorpresa este si sería facilmente eliminable por parte de EEUU, más que nada porque se conocen las bases que albergan los Tu-160, Tu-95 y Tu-22M3 así como los depósitos de armas nucleares que Rusia tiene.
> 
> ...



No digamos tonterías por Dios.
Hablamos de bombardeos que pueden estar prácticamente 24h en el aire y pueden ser abastecidos en vuelo como el 160. Lo normal es que haya unos cuantos en el aire a todas horas. Algún espabilado dirá que con el PIB de Rusia no tienen para combustible.


----------



## anestesia (17 Abr 2022)

*En Ucrania, con la bendición de los países occidentales, los que están a favor de una negociación han sido eliminados – Jacques Baud

Oficial retirado de la inteligencia militar suiza. ¿Es posible saber realmente qué ha pasado y qué está pasando en Ucrania? Jacques Baud, The Unz Review 02 abr 2022*

” ……………………………. *Conclusiones. *Como ex profesional de inteligencia, lo primero que me llama la atención es la ausencia total de los servicios de inteligencia occidentales para representar con precisión la situación durante el último año. De hecho, parece que en todo el mundo occidental los servicios de inteligencia se han visto abrumados por los políticos. El problema es que son los políticos los que deciden, *el mejor servicio de inteligencia del mundo no sirve de nada si el que toma las decisiones no escucha. Esto es lo que ha sucedido durante esta crisis.*

Dicho esto, mientras algunos servicios de inteligencia tenían una imagen muy precisa y racional de la situación, otros claramente tenían la misma imagen que la propagada por nuestros medios. El problema es que, por experiencia, los he encontrado extremadamente malos a nivel analítico: doctrinarios, carecen de la independencia intelectual y política necesaria para evaluar una situación con “calidad” militar.

En segundo lugar, parece que en algunos países europeos, los políticos han respondido ideológicamente a la situación deliberadamente. *Por eso esta crisis ha sido irracional desde el principio. Cabe señalar que todos los documentos que se presentaron al público durante esta crisis fueron presentados por políticos basados en fuentes comerciales.

Algunos políticos occidentales obviamente querían que hubiera un conflicto*. En los Estados Unidos, los escenarios de ataque presentados por Anthony Blinken al Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU fueron solo el producto de la imaginación de un Tiger Team que trabajaba para él: hizo exactamente lo que hizo Donald Rumsfeld en 2002, quien "pasó por alto" a la CIA y otros. servicios de inteligencia que fueron mucho menos asertivos acerca de las armas químicas iraquíes.

Los desarrollos dramáticos que estamos presenciando hoy tienen causas que conocíamos pero nos negamos a ver:


en el plano estratégico, la expansión de la OTAN (que no hemos tratado aquí);
en el plano político, la negativa occidental a implementar los Acuerdos de Minsk;
y operativamente, los ataques continuos y repetidos contra la población civil del Donbass durante los últimos años y el aumento dramático a fines de febrero de 2022.
En otras palabras, naturalmente podemos deplorar y condenar el ataque ruso. Pero *NOSOTROS* (es decir: Estados Unidos, Francia y la Unión Europea a la cabeza) *hemos creado las condiciones para que estalle un conflicto. * Mostramos compasión por el pueblo ucraniano y los dos millones de refugiados . Eso está bien. *Pero si hubiéramos tenido un mínimo de compasión por la misma cantidad de **refugiados** de las poblaciones ucranianas de Donbass masacradas por su propio gobierno y que buscaron refugio en Rusia durante ocho años, probablemente nada de esto habría sucedido* .

Si el término “genocidio” se aplica a los abusos sufridos por la gente de Donbass es una pregunta abierta. El término generalmente se reserva para casos de mayor magnitud (Holocausto, etc.). Pero la definición dada por la Convención sobre el Genocidio es probablemente lo suficientemente amplia como para aplicarse a este caso.

Claramente, este conflicto nos ha llevado a la histeria. Las sanciones parecen haberse convertido en la herramienta preferida de nuestra política exterior. *Si hubiéramos insistido en que Ucrania cumpliera con los Acuerdos de Minsk, que habíamos negociado y respaldado, nada de esto habría sucedido. * La condena de Vladimir Putin es también la nuestra. No tiene sentido quejarse después, deberíamos haber actuado antes. *Sin embargo, ni Emmanuel Macron (como garante y miembro del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU), ni Olaf Scholz, ni Volodymyr Zelensky han respetado sus compromisos. * Al final, la verdadera derrota es la de los que no tienen voz.

*La Unión Europea no pudo promover la implementación de los acuerdos de Minsk; al contrario, no reaccionó cuando Ucrania bombardeaba a su propia población en el Donbass*. *De haberlo hecho, Vladimir Putin no habría necesitado reaccionar. * Ausente de la fase diplomática, la UE se distinguió por alimentar el conflicto. *El 27 de febrero, el gobierno ucraniano **acordó** entablar negociaciones con Rusia. Pero pocas horas después, la Unión Europea votó **un presupuesto** de 450 millones de euros para suministrar armas a Ucrania, echando leña al fuego* . A partir de entonces, *los ucranianos sintieron que no necesitaban llegar a un acuerdo. * *La resistencia de la milicia de Azov en Mariupol incluso condujo a un impulso de 500 millones de euros para armas.*

En Ucrania, con el beneplácito de los países occidentales, *los que están a favor de una negociación han sido eliminados. Es el caso de Denis Kireyev, uno de los negociadores ucranianos, **asesinado** el 5 de marzo por el servicio secreto ucraniano (SBU) porque era demasiado favorable a Rusia y fue considerado un traidor. El mismo destino corrió Dmitry Demyanenko, exdirector adjunto de la dirección principal de la SBU para Kiev y su región, quien fue asesinado el 10 de marzo porque era demasiado favorable a un acuerdo con Rusia* : la milicia Mirotvorets ("pacificador") le disparó. . Esta milicia está asociada con el sitio web Mirotvorets, que enumera los “enemigos de Ucrania”, con sus datos personales, direcciones y teléfonos, para que puedan ser hostigados o incluso eliminados; una práctica que es punible en muchos países, pero no en Ucrania. La ONU y algunos países europeos han exigido el cierre de este sitio, pero la Rada [parlamento ucraniano] rechazó esa demanda.

Al final, el precio será alto, pero es probable que Vladimir Putin logre los objetivos que se propuso. Lo hemos empujado a los brazos de China. Sus lazos con Beijing se han solidificado. China se perfila como mediador en el conflicto. Los estadounidenses tienen que pedir petróleo a Venezuela e Irán para salir del estancamiento energético en el que se han metido, y Estados Unidos tiene que dar marcha atrás lastimosamente en las sanciones impuestas a sus enemigos.

Los ministros occidentales que buscan colapsar la economía rusa y hacer sufrir al pueblo ruso , o incluso pedir el asesinato de Putin, muestran (incluso si han invertido parcialmente la forma de sus palabras, ¡pero no la sustancia!) que nuestros líderes no son mejor que los que odiamos: *sancionar a los atletas rusos en los Juegos Paralímpicos o a los artistas rusos no tiene nada que ver con luchar contra Putin* .

¿Qué hace que el conflicto de Ucrania sea más censurable que nuestras guerras en Irak, Afganistán o Libia? ¿Qué sanciones hemos adoptado contra quienes deliberadamente mintieron a la comunidad internacional para librar guerras injustas, injustificadas y asesinas? ¿Hemos adoptado una sanción única contra los países, empresas o políticos que están suministrando armas al conflicto de Yemen, considerado el “ peor desastre humanitario del mundo ”?

*Hacer la pregunta es responderla… y la respuesta no es bonita.*


Este artículo aparece gracias a la amable cortesía del *Centre Français de Recherche sur le Renseignement* , París. más https://www.sott.net/article/466340-Retired-Swiss-Military-Intelligence-Officer-Is-it-Possible-to-Actually-Know-What-Has-Been-And-is-Going-on -en Ucrania


----------



## NS 4 (17 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Escocer dice, los objetivos de los golpistas y sus promotores se cumplieron, el Estado del 18 de Julio pervive sin apenas cambios, todos los partidos obedecen al "consenso" franquista defensor de la oligarquia.
> El bando republicano se quedó sin ejército al mes de empezar, todas las tropas profesionales estaban el en bando sublevado, que comenzó desde el primer dia a recibir la ayuda de un ejército italiano y un cuerpo aereo nazi.



Lo triste y que os deslegitima y os desacredita a los pertinaces rojos, seais amantes de la libertad roja...o del librepensamiento rojo( manda cojones...) es que no siempre pensasteis asi...

...ni siempre declarabais lo que declarais ahora...

Este pais esta enfermo de gentes con doblemoral...castas lobunas que defienden su trozo ďe hueso...y asi el pais esta condenado.

Vosotros votabais a los vuestros...igual que los "fachas" votaban a los suyos...o como dijo Toxo: " la venda que voluntariamente nos pusimos en los ojos...". En 1975...

Una venda del color del dinero...que los camaradas tienen que comer...que diria el pollito Errejon.


----------



## NS 4 (17 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Se quedaron sin profesionales porque se los cargaron o los ningunearon metiéndo "asesores" politicos, por ejemplo Llano de la Encomienda en Vizcaya, que otro gallo hubiera cantao si Aguirre lo hubiera dejado trabajar. Y en el verano del 37 la superioridad material y númerica republicana era clara, de lo contrario no habrian montado las ofensivas que montaron. Ofensivas bestiales, como en Brunete, Zaragoza o Teruel.



No es el momento ni el lugar...


----------



## Epicii (17 Abr 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> No pasaría nada, el submarino kursk también lo hundieron los americanos y Rusia no hizo nada



El Kursk no fue atacado y el ataque al Movska será vengado, paciencia...


----------



## Billy Ray (17 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Lo triste y que os deslegitima y os desacredita a los pertinaces rojos, seais amantes de la libertad roja...o del librepensamiento rojo( manda cojones...) es que no siempre pensasteis asi...
> 
> ...ni siempre declarabais lo que declarais ahora...
> 
> ...



Nos han estafado a todos, a ellos (comunistas de verdad), y a nosotros (simples patriotas). Y lo cierto es que al final tenemos un enemigo común, que gran paradoja de la historia se está dando hoy...


----------



## ferrys (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Alférez del IMEC años 86-88, grupo de misiles SAM en el destacamento de San Roque del RAAA 74. Y lector de temas militares desde hace más de cuarenta años.



Ahora se explica. Nada menos que alferez. Niñatos universitarios que se creía algo y que en su puta vida habían pegado un tiro. Los mas odiados por todos. 
Sinceramente no se entendía esa figura. Eran el primer rango de los oficiales. Brigadas, sargentos, profesionales siguiendo las ordenes de un puto universitario


----------



## Burbujo II (17 Abr 2022)

*PORTADA EL PAÍS: "EUROPA SE ASOMA A UN ESCENARIO DE RACIONAMIENTO ENERGÉTICO"*


----------



## Strikelucky (17 Abr 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> No pasaría nada, el submarino kursk también lo hundieron los americanos y Rusia no hizo nada



Rusia no hizo nada porque no estaba en posición de hacer nada, sí ahora actúa y no ha sido ha remolque como contestación sino que se ha adelantado; eso es porque ahora Si está en posición de hacer algo.

Dicho esto, y después de destruir las capacidades ofensivas del 3er ejército de Europa en menos de dos meses ten por seguro que se vienen otras cositas.


----------



## NS 4 (17 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Calienta GULAG que sales:



Сибир....


----------



## ccartech (17 Abr 2022)

Off topc. 
Recuerdo que en los 80 llegaban a mi pais revistas de armamento Europeo y el Español se mostraba como una industria con un nivel avanzado de desarrollo , lo que no tengo claro es si la industria bélica española en ese momento era tan grande como me parecía y como esta ahora de acuerdo a ese momento.
Digo 
Siguen manteniendo desarrollos propios de buena calidad de distintas índole o solo quedan algunas pocas industrias ?


----------



## NS 4 (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Franco no fue ningún genio. Era un hombre valiente, pero prudente, astuto y con más conchas que un galápago. Fue un buen militar y el mejor gobernante que ha tenido España en mucho tiempo.



Me vas a obligar...lo que mas le duele al pacifista rojo hobbesiano es recordarle que el pueblo fue a llorarle y a despedirse...SIN PISTOLAS NI FUSILES DE POR MEDIO.

Dejo un pais bastante unido...otros son los responsables del desatre que ahora ya es inocultable...


----------



## kelden (17 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Nos han estafado a todos, a ellos (comunistas de verdad), y a nosotros (simples patriotas). Y lo cierto es que al final tenemos un enemigo común, que gran paradoja de la historia se está dando hoy...



No han estafao a nadie. Lo que tenemos hoy en el mundo lleva existiendo desde el siglo XVI. Si no te habías enterao ..... El tema es que cada cierto tiempo tiene que reinventarse porque el modelo se agota y entre reencarnación y reencarnación la gente las pasa canutas.

Por si te sirve de consuelo, yo creo que esta es la definitiva. El modelo se muere, lo que venga será totalmente nuevo y vendrá de China.


----------



## arriondas (17 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Sensatez está habiendo sólo por parte rusa, sí fuera por los amantes de la paz y la democracia estabámos ya hace rato en pleno holocausto atómico.
> 
> Pero ojo que para la gentuza otánica la sensatez rusa de seguir localizando el conflicto sólo a Ucrania, lo ven como debilidad, no entienden los conceptos sensatez o prudencia.
> 
> La mentalidad occidental ha caído al pozo del salvajismo, al animalismo bestial, cómo esos nazis ucranianos demuestran. La sensatez la interpretan como debilidad, lo mismo que una fiera irracional.



Aquí los prudentes están siendo los rusos, en todo momento. Occidente nos está llevando al abismo, porque ni siquiera se molestan en rebajar la tensión. Estamos en manos de auténticos necios y eso es realmente preocupante. Que puedan pensar que se puede ganar una guerra nuclear como si fuera la batalla de Gaugamela o las Navas de Tolosa. 

Y que todavía algunos digan lo del loco Zar. No se les cae la cara de vergüenza, porque no la tienen.


----------



## NS 4 (17 Abr 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Hay un libro que analiza esto: La incompetencia militar de Franco, de Blanco Escolá



Muy...conquisto el poder y goberno casi 40 años.


----------



## NS 4 (17 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Tan mayorcito y creyendo en seres imaginarios.



Viejo perro rojo...dejalo estar.


----------



## Remequilox (17 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Vale, confirman que han sido los rumanos los que hicieron el servicio técnico de localización y guiado, pero.... Se montan la historia de que eran "rumanos que están en Odesa".
Y yo me pregunto, ¿Para que se van a meter en Odesa, si tienen Constanza?
Que haya un oficial de enlace para coordinar bien lanzamientos de misiles (Ucrania) con localización y guiado (Rumanía), vale. Pero lo otro....


----------



## NS 4 (17 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Franco era un monigote de la oligarquia, ni siquiera el principal, que era Emilio Mola, consiguó hacerse con el poder absoluto mantando a sus rivales en el cargo. Y si, no entiendo que haceis en el bando ruso apoyando a REPUBLICAS POPULARES que van con la hoz y el martillo, a lo mejor es lo mismo que os pasa con Israel, os facina la fuerza, debe ser una cosa sexual.




*"Cualquiera que no se arrepienta del fallecimiento de la Unión Soviética no tiene corazón. Cualquiera que quiera restaurarlo no tiene cerebro."

Vladimir Vladimirovic Putin*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Vale, confirman que han sido los rumanos los que hicieron el servicio técnico de localización y guiado, pero.... Se montan la historia de que eran "rumanos que están en Odesa".
> Y yo me pregunto, ¿Para que se van a meter en Odesa, si tienen Constanza?
> Que haya un oficial de enlace para coordinar bien lanzamientos de misiles (Ucrania) con localización y guiado (Rumanía), vale. Pero lo otro....



Ya sabes, para desviar las tortas al tonto del pueblo, en este caso en forma de rumano…


----------



## NS 4 (17 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> A ver, Franco era fascista amigo de los nazis, Zelensky es fascista amigo de los nazis ¿no ves una contradicción por tu parte apoyando a Rusia?



Tambien era amigo de Fidel...y nunca se llevo mal con Tito...

El pueblo le amo...murio en una humilde cama de la Seguridad Social...que el fundo.


----------



## Billy Ray (17 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No han estafao a nadie. Lo que tenemos hoy en el mundo lleva existiendo desde el siglo XVI. Si no te habías enterao ..... El tema es que cada cierto tiempo tiene que reinventarse porque el modelo se agota y entre reencarnación y reencarnación la gente las pasa canutas.
> 
> Por si te sirve de consuelo, yo creo que esta es la definitiva. El modelo se muere y lo que venga será totalmente nuevo y vendrá de China.



No, es desde hace justamente 200 años, todo comienza con la revolución francesa, es a partir de ahí. Antes de eso la ley divina estaba sobre la humana, cuando se intercambian viene el comienzo del fin.
Debe de existir una ley universal, de carácter sobrenatural, por encima de las leyes del hombre, de lo contrario cualquier cosa es posible, y es precisamente lo que está pasando.

Méditalo.


----------



## Homero+10 (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (17 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No quiero resultar ofensivo porque no quiero enmerdar -aún más- el hilo, pero las etiquetas ideológicas son posits para que el personal más limitado se oriente un poco. Zelensky hace lo que hace no por nazi o comunista sino porque es el papel que le toca al aceptar ser la marioneta de USA. Franco hizo lo que hizo por patriotismo, porque quería salvar a España de las hienas, no porque fuera católico conservador.



Siguen con los viejos arquetipos...son memorias obsoletas...no hay quien las borre en condiciones.


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (17 Abr 2022)

*Putin está organizando manifestaciones a favor de la invasión en ciudades europeas*

*Berlín, Dublín, Hannover, Frankfurt y Atenas han acogido actos prorrusos en las últimas semanas.*









Putin está organizando manifestaciones a favor de la invasión en ciudades europeas


El Kremlin sigue en su tarea de intentar darle la vuelta a la batalla del relato y de la información. Con la práctica mayoría de la opinión pública internacional condenando la invasión de Ucrania, Rusia estará intentando generar un clima favorable en el extranjero.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Abu-Yunis (17 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Debe ser muy humillante que te de matarile alguien con voz de pito. Para los rojos debe ser algo así como para los musulmanes morir cubierto de manteca de cerdo.
> 
> Franco empezó la guerra con sus legionarios en África, y con la república controlando la armada y aviación. Tanto es así, que estaban esperando a que se sublevara para machacarlo.
> 
> ...



Los rojos no somos homófobos. No es indiferente que Franco tuviera voz de pito. Abominamos de Franco, pero por otras razones.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Abr 2022)

buen intento, luego veo una fosa comun un bucha y se me pasa 



Billy Ray dijo:


> Sensatez está habiendo sólo por parte rusa, sí fuera por los amantes de la paz y la democracia estabámos ya hace rato en pleno holocausto atómico.
> 
> Pero ojo que para la gentuza otánica la sensatez rusa de seguir localizando el conflicto sólo a Ucrania, lo ven como debilidad, no entienden los conceptos sensatez o prudencia.
> 
> La mentalidad occidental ha caído al pozo del salvajismo, al animalismo bestial, cómo esos nazis ucranianos demuestran. La sensatez la interpretan como debilidad, lo mismo que una fiera irracional.


----------



## kelden (17 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No, es desde hace justamente 200 años, todo comienza con la revolución francesa, es a partir de ahí. Antes de eso la ley divina estaba sobre la humana, cuando se intercambian viene el comienzo del fin.
> Debe de existir una ley universal, de carácter sobrenatural, por encima de las leyes del hombre, de lo contrario cualquier cosa es posible, y es precisamente lo que está pasando.
> 
> Méditalo.



Nuestro sistema económico comienza a finales del siglo XVI con el establecimiento del imperio comercial holandés. Es entonces cuando el capitalismo embrionario tiene su primera encarnación. A partir de ahí ha venido sufriendo sucesivas transformaciones. A mi entender ya está agotado y viene algo nuevo. No por ninguna ley divina ni nada parecido. Simplemente todo lo que sube, antes o después, baja.

De religiones y curas solo se han ocupado siempre 4 frikis alucinados que malgastaron imperios en conventos y catedrales y fueron de fracaso en fracaso económico.


----------



## NS 4 (17 Abr 2022)

Coño...pero seguis erre que erre diferenciando en españoles buenos y malos...

Cuando se os va pasar la tontuna???


Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Los rojos no somos homófobos. No es indiferente que Franco tuviera voz de pito. Abominamos de Franco, pero por otras razones.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Abr 2022)

son potenciadores telepaticos de ultima generacion



alcorconita dijo:


> A ver si no van a ser protecciones antimisiles sino antenas específicas para la guerra electrónica que se viene.
> 
> Esos artefactos encima de los blindados se han visto siempre y en todos los frentes desde la segunda guerra.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (17 Abr 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Ahora se explica. Nada menos que alferez. Niñatos universitarios que se creía algo y que en su puta vida habían pegado un tiro. Los mas odiados por todos.
> Sinceramente no se entendía esa figura. Eran el primer rango de los oficiales. Brigadas, sargentos, profesionales siguiendo las ordenes de un puto universitario



Por eso ahora solo hay alférez en las academias, los de complemento desaparecieron con el fin del servicio militar obligatorio 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## apocalippsis (17 Abr 2022)

Reunión con la tripulación del crucero de misiles Moskva en Sebastopol 

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha publicado imágenes de la reunión del Comandante en Jefe de la Marina, el Almirante Nikolai Evmenov, con la tripulación del crucero portamisiles hundido Moskva en Sebastopol. El video fue publicado sin sonido. El almirante le dijo a la tripulación que los oficiales, guardiamarinas y marineros continuarían sirviendo en la Armada rusa, dijo el Ministerio de Defensa. No se dieron otros detalles de la reunión. En contacto con compañeros de clase

Первоисточник публикации: Встреча с экипажем ракетного крейсера «Москва» в Севастополе
Politikus.ru


----------



## MAEZAL (17 Abr 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Joder me parto de risa con lo Zelenski.
> Acabar con las tropas de Azovstal podría acabar con las negociaciones con Rusia.
> 
> Es decir si ganamos ganamos, si perdemos tienes que dejar evacuar a mis tropas para llevarlas a otro lado ?
> ...



Azopvstal parece el puñetero nudo gordiano


----------



## NS 4 (17 Abr 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Por eso ahora solo hay alférez en las academias, los de complemento desaparecieron con el fin del servicio militar obligatorio
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Crearon la figura del reservista...pero aun andan aclarandose de para que y porque...

He visto muchos reservistas de otros paises, BIEN APROVECHADOS..ingenieros, arquitectos, medicos etc etc...

España es el pais de la chapuza...y como tampoco nos dejan copiar siquiera un buen sistema educativo...porque temen unos cojones bien acompañados por un cerebro instruido...

Pues seguimos atrapados en un bucle infinito...cansino...rojo-azul...desgastandonos a nosotros mismos...

Y ASI DESDE ROSAS Y AMPURIAS....


----------



## clapham5 (17 Abr 2022)

1 dolar = 80 rublos
5000 rublos = 1 gramo de oro
1 onza troy de oro = 31.1 x 5000 rublos = 155 500 rublos
1 onza troy de oro = 155 500 / 80 = 1943 $ PSSS ... pues no .

La onza troy de oro cotiza HOY a 1981 $ , 38 $ por encima del valor de la onza de oro en rublos . O sea .
Los compradores internacionales que compren RUBLOS pagando en DOLARES , deben pagar una comision del 2 % ( 38 $ mas )
Ese 2 % de Impuesto va directamente a la partida de " gastos de Guerra " .
Lo que traducido al arameo cirilico significa que la guerra le esta saliendo a Putin GRATIS pero hay mas ...

SHOW ME THE MONEY ....
Hace dos anos Rusia producia 280 mil toneladas metricas de Niquel . A un precio de 10 mil miserables $
HOY el precio del Niquel es 4 VECES el precio de 2020 ( 42 mil $ ) la Tonelada . PSHHH ... negocio redondo ...pero hay mas

PALADIO
Rusia produce 91 mil Toneladas metricas de Paladio . ( El 40 % de la produccion mundial )
Y para que se usa el Paladio , clapham ?  Bueno , en los catalizadores de autos . Un catalizador sirve para a ) disminuir la contaminacion , b ) disminuir el ruido ambiental y c ) ahorrar combustible .Sin el paladio ruso la industria automotriz sufrira un colapso
Porque puedes sustituir un suministro del 3 % , pero no del 40 % .

A donde quieres llegar , clapham ? 
OCCIDENTE QUIERE ASESINAR SU MONEDA PARA PAGAR SUS DEUDAS TRILLONARIAS
La monetizacion de deuda . Pandemia y Guerra = 10 % de Inflacion . El banco te paga un 0.00 % pero cuando vas al mercado un HUEVO te cuesta un 10 , 20 o un 30 % mas ...

BIENVENIDOS AL FEUDALISMO
Los ricos son cada vez mas ricos ( gracias a que pueden endeudarse al 0 % ) y los pobres cada dia mas pobres ( por culpa de la inflacion y a sus deudas con el banco al 22 % interes APR ...

La Guerra en Ucrania es una " distraccion " . Ni un misero ZANK


----------



## arriondas (17 Abr 2022)

MAEZAL dijo:


> Azopvstal parece el puñetero nudo gordiano



Lo que deben tener allí dentro para leer esa clase de declaraciones. En más de un país de la OTAN deben andar acojonados, por lo que se podría descubrir. La mierda podría salpicar a varios carguitos...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Abr 2022)

quien lo confirma? popeye? jerry de tom y jerry?






Remequilox dijo:


> Vale, confirman que han sido los rumanos los que hicieron el servicio técnico de localización y guiado, pero.... Se montan la historia de que eran "rumanos que están en Odesa".
> Y yo me pregunto, ¿Para que se van a meter en Odesa, si tienen Constanza?
> Que haya un oficial de enlace para coordinar bien lanzamientos de misiles (Ucrania) con localización y guiado (Rumanía), vale. Pero lo otro....


----------



## Seronoser (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> No tener tiempo de respuesta es, refiriéndonos a un primer ataque nuclear y en términos prácticos, no tener capacidad real de represalia. Si los EEUU logran localizar -si no lo han hecho ya- los silos terrestres fijos y móviles, los aeropuertos de bombarderos estratégicos y los submarinos nucleares rusos (relativamente fáciles de seguir en el mar por sus problemas técnicos), y encima no tienes tiempo de preaviso y además tu enemigo ha desplegado un escudo antimisiles por todo el planeta, entonces no puedes contraatacar y la doctrina MAD se habrá ido al garete. Insisto en que no creo que EEUU se meta en esos fregaos de momento, pero va caminando en esa dirección paso a paso.
> 
> ¿ lo pillas ya o necesitas dibujitos de colores?



En esa es en la que actúa Clint Eastwood?
Los dibujitos de colores úsalos mejor para encontrar a tu padre, entre los 23 clientes habituales de tu madre


----------



## Roedr (17 Abr 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Los rojos no somos homófobos. No es indiferente que Franco tuviera voz de pito. Abominamos de Franco, pero por otras razones.



Abomináis de Franco porque os ganó la guerra que provocasteis vosotros.


----------



## frangelico (17 Abr 2022)

Que pasó con el avión derribado ayer ? Se sabe algo nuevo?


----------



## NS 4 (17 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> 1 dolar = 80 rublos
> 5000 rublos = 1 gramo de oro
> 1 onza troy de oro = 31.1 x 5000 rublos = 155 500 rublos
> 1 onza troy de oro = 155 500 / 80 = 1943 $ PSSS ... pues no .
> ...



Pero aqui ya lo sabiamos Claphamides Perez...

Sabemos que las GEORGIA MILESTONES son una declaracion de intenciones... viejo amigo...


----------



## Harman (17 Abr 2022)

El presidente francés Macron hace esta promesa electoral: "Europa debe estar preparada para aceptar hasta 60 millones de refugiados en los próximos 20 años procedentes de África y Oriente Medio, porque las sanciones contra Rusia provocarán un colapso económico en África, que a su vez importa enormes cantidades de trigo ruso".

t.me/boris_rozhin/43068


----------



## Xan Solo (17 Abr 2022)

Procuro informarme.





Carlos Blanco Escolá - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Por otra parte, he procurado informarme en todas las fuentes posibles, hasta he hablado con militares de alto rango franquistas acérrimos, siempre desde el respeto.

En combate Franco era un carnicero q mandaba tropas de choque prescindibles. Su % de bajas era inasumible para cualquier otro ejército.

Siempre me sorprendió q Franco acabase poniendo el culo a los midmos yanquis, él de niño tuvo q ver como volvían los supervivientes de la debacle de Cuba en Ferrol... Nunca entendí que consintiese todo lo que consintió a los yanquis. Me parece que un español de bien no debería haber tragado tal cesión de soberanía. 

El libro lo leí hace mucho. No es un gran libro, pero es interesante. Desde luego a los fanboys de Paquito - así le llamaban en Ferrol las familias militares de rancio abolengo naval- no les va a gustar.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (17 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> 1 dolar = 80 rublos
> 5000 rublos = 1 gramo de oro
> 1 onza troy de oro = 31.1 x 5000 rublos = 155 500 rublos
> 1 onza troy de oro = 155 500 / 80 = 1943 $ PSSS ... pues no .
> ...



Aquí cada vez hay CM's y panchitrolls intentando desviar la atención.

Posts como el tuyo son oro de verdad


----------



## NS 4 (17 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Abomináis de Franco porque os ganó la guerra que provocasteis vosotros.



Mas deberiamos volcarnos todos los que pastamos aqui...

EN DILUCIDAR...

UNO, COMO NOS LIBRAMOS DE LOS QUE NOS LLEVAN AL DESATRE ...

DOS, COMO VAMOS A ESQUIVAR EL HAMBRE Y LA MISERIA...

LOS MUERTOS QUE SE ENFRENTARON HICIERON LAS PACES HACE MUCHO...SOY HIJO DE MATRIMONIO MIXTO, SE LO QUE DIGO!!
Volquemos las energias en salvar lo que han dejado de la piel de toro...de Iberia...de Hispania...

DE NUESTRA CULTURA HISPANICA...mamones prepotentes...soberbios...

Siempre el "cojonudismo"...que daño nos ha hecho.


----------



## Roedr (17 Abr 2022)

MAEZAL dijo:


> Azopvstal parece el puñetero nudo gordiano



¿Por qué?. Tienen a sus mejores tropas ahí, los Avoz, pero muchísimas más tropas fuera de ahí. Ya está reducido y la guerra continúa igual. El principal factor que determina esta guerra es el apoyo USA a los ucras, y no veo que vaya a disminuir sin Avovstal.


----------



## Nico (17 Abr 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Salvo que Rusia y China no comparten la frontera con México cuando Finlandia tiene 1300km de frontera con Rusia.





Por eso digo que Finlandia tendría que enfriar su ánimo y seguir neutral. Hace a la Paz mundial.


----------



## Harman (17 Abr 2022)

En Mariupol

1) La planta de Illich y Azovmash están bajo el control del DNR y de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. Las zonas están siendo despejadas. Todavía queda mucho trabajo por hacer.

2) En el distrito de Primorsky, debido al denso desarrollo urbano, las cosas van más despacio, pero siguen adelante. La liberación de la mezquita turca indica que las cosas están funcionando desde el sur. La agrupación ucraniana está ahora dividida en dos fragmentos. Creo que la zona será limpiada por completo en un futuro próximo.

3) Azovstal sigue siendo el hueso más duro de esta operación. Hoy se ha dado a los militantes la oportunidad de marcharse, y se han negado. La eliminación de la mano de obra terrorista se ha reanudado con toda su fuerza. Todo funciona.

La situación humanitaria es terrible. Las fuerzas del DNR y RF EMERCOM, los proyectos de voluntarios y toda la buena gente del mundo se las arreglan para entregar todo lo que necesitan a la ciudad.

El siguiente punto importante es el filtrado de la población. No hay que permitir que se infiltre ni un solo gallo terrorista de Azov. ¡Así es como ganaremos!

t.me/boris_rozhin/43060


----------



## Nico (17 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Y lo anuncian ahora cuando se ve las deficiencias de las armas rusas, ya.




No, esos helicópteros tienen un historial de desempeño espectacular. Lo anuncian ahora porque se ha dado cuenta que se vienen "épocas raras" y les conviene fabricar la mayor parte de su armamento.


----------



## Bishop (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> No tener tiempo de respuesta es, refiriéndonos a un primer ataque nuclear y en términos prácticos, no tener capacidad real de represalia. Si los EEUU logran localizar -si no lo han hecho ya- los silos terrestres fijos y móviles, los aeropuertos de bombarderos estratégicos y los submarinos nucleares rusos (relativamente fáciles de seguir en el mar por sus problemas técnicos), y encima no tienes tiempo de preaviso y además tu enemigo ha desplegado un escudo antimisiles por todo el planeta, entonces no puedes contraatacar y la doctrina MAD se habrá ido al garete. Insisto en que no creo que EEUU se meta en esos fregaos de momento, pero va caminando en esa dirección paso a paso.
> 
> ¿ lo pillas ya o necesitas dibujitos de colores?



El tema es que para que eso funcione necesitas tener todos los posibles vectores localizados. Silos terrestres es perfectamente factible. Pero los móviles no lo veo yo tan claro. Puede ser factible localizar un determinado número en cada momento, pero ¿todos y además al mismo tiempo? A nada que se te escapen unos pocos ya te hacen un buen descosido. Con uno o un par que lleguen al oso Yogui, ya te la han liado gorda. ¿"Bajas asumibles"? Y eso por no hablar de los hilillos de radiación y resto de problemas derivados que iban a quedar.


----------



## kikoseis (17 Abr 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Te refieres a cuando encayó el barco una semana?



Sí.

Y al cabo de tres o cuatro meses lo volvieron a intentar.


----------



## pirivi-parava (17 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El presidente francés Macron hace esta promesa electoral: "Europa debe estar preparada para aceptar hasta 60 millones de refugiados en los próximos 20 años procedentes de África y Oriente Medio, porque las sanciones contra Rusia provocarán un colapso económico en África, que a su vez importa enormes cantidades de trigo ruso".
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/43068



Joer, le está haciendo la campaña a la rival?


----------



## frangelico (17 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> El tema es que para que eso funcione necesitas tener todos los posibles vectores localizados. Silos terrestres es perfectamente factible. Pero los móviles no lo veo yo tan claro. Puede ser factible localizar un determinado número en cada momento, pero ¿todos y además al mismo tiempo? A nada que se te escapen unos pocos ya te hacen un buen descosido. Con uno o un par que lleguen al oso Yogui, ya te la han liado gorda. ¿"Bajas asumibles"? Y eso por no hablar de los hilillos de radiación y resto de problemas derivados que iban a quedar.



Y debes atacarlos a todos en sincronía perfecta. Con escasos 20 B-2 no tienes, con misiles disparas alertas mucho antes . Es una tarea titánica y muy "videojueguera", ya digo que el problema es que ya gente de la LOGSE americana copa todos los puestos de poder porque ellos llevan medio siglo con la educación destruida. Así que posible es ...que lo crean posible.


----------



## Harman (17 Abr 2022)

VIDEO 18+⚡ Los nazis de Azov han ejecutado a un mercenario de Oriente Medio⚡

El día anterior, publicamos una foto que mostraba a los neonazis de Azov arrojando el cadáver de un compañero a un contenedor de basura. Los combatientes de la DNR examinaron posteriormente el cuerpo y concluyeron que el combatiente de Azov muerto que habían encontrado había sido ejecutado de hecho por sus compañeros de servicio.

Además, el examen de sus pertenencias y otras "pruebas" permite concluir que el militar ejecutado por Azov era extranjero. Los servicios de seguridad ya han tomado el caso bajo su control y consultores con amplia experiencia en el campo de la pericia forense y genética se inclinan por creer que la víctima era un nativo de Oriente Medio, muy probablemente un turcomano.

Por nuestra parte, debemos señalar que los turcomanos viven en el norte de Siria y luchan del lado de los grupos pro-turcos en Idlib, Lattakia y Alepo. Además, la PMC turca Sadat también cuenta con varios miembros de esta etnia. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/43044


----------



## kelden (17 Abr 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Procuro informarme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder ... porque se le moría el pais de hambre y enfermedades y los mismos que lo pusieron ahí se lo iban a cargar si el invento no arrancaba ....


----------



## Nico (17 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> No lee el comentario.
> 
> Hay 7000 en morgues, el resto debe estar abonando las estepas ucranianas, ya he puesto decenas y decenas de fotos de rusos muertos dejados atrás junto a la chatarra humeante de sus vehículos.
> 
> *Desde que tengo memoria* no recuerdo un conflicto donde una de las partes no reclame a sus muertos para entregarlos a sus familias, el nivel de villanía de los rusos no tiene límites.




Veo que *tu memoria es cortísima.*

Busca noticias *de los ucranianos devolviendo cadáveres a sus familias*.  

Mienten como bellacos (los ucranianos). Mientras que los rusos han publicado reportes de sus bajas (te los creas o no), *los ucranianos NO HAN PUBLICADO NI UNO !!* (busca un reporte de bajas publicado por Ucrania, "_hombre de la memoria larga_" y pon un enlace si lo encuentras). 

Lo que noto es que algunos *tienen una "memoria" que funciona de modo extraño. *


----------



## Bocanegra (17 Abr 2022)

Nikos Panagiotopoulos, ministro defensa griego de Nueva Democracia, dice que no enviará armas a Ucrania


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (17 Abr 2022)

El apoyo a las sanciones contra Rusia cayendo a plomo. Encuesta en UK, antes apoyaban las restricciones contra Rusia un 50%, ahora un 36%, por europa no andará la cosa muy diferente, a ver lo que aguantan.

Esto es algo que Zelensky & cia saben de sobra. Los europeos están pagando un alto precio, y el gobierno ucra tiene que intentar por todos los medios mantener la alarma, estar cada día en las portadas, intentar que cada semana salga otro bucha. Saben que si dejan de ser el gran drama en la mente de los europeos, estos empezarán a poner por delante sus propios problemas. Van a perder todo el apoyo y les van a dejar solos, es cuestión de tiempo.


----------



## Novamas (17 Abr 2022)

Estan preocupados


frangelico dijo:


> Que pasó con el avión derribado ayer ? Se sabe algo nuevo?


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> *"Cualquiera que no se arrepienta del fallecimiento de la Unión Soviética no tiene corazón. Cualquiera que quiera restaurarlo no tiene cerebro."
> 
> Vladimir Vladimirovic Putin*



Putin no habla castellano.


----------



## frangelico (17 Abr 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Nikos Panagiotopoulos, ministro defensa griego de Nueva Democracia, dice que no enviará armas a Ucrania



Otros que saben que la OTAN les puede traicionar en el peor momento y prefieren nadar entre dos aguas


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Tambien era amigo de Fidel...y nunca se llevo mal con Tito...
> 
> El pueblo le amo...murio en una humilde cama de la Seguridad Social...que el fundo.



Los que torturaba y fusilaba también lo amaban.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (17 Abr 2022)

Putin no quiere poner fin a la guerra y reunirse con Zelensky", declaró el primer ministro italiano Mario Draghi al Corriere Della Sera.

"En una conversación telefónica, le dije que le llamaba para hablar de la paz. Le pregunté: "¿Cuándo te vas a reunir con Zelenski? Sólo vosotros dos podréis encontrar una solución". Él respondió: "Todavía no ha llegado el momento". Insistí: "Tomad una decisión sobre el alto el fuego". Y de nuevo: 'No: todavía no ha llegado el momento'", informó Draghi.

El primer ministro italiano también cree que llamar a Putin es inútil y no dará ningún resultado.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (17 Abr 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Joer, le está haciendo la campaña a la rival?



El pueblo francés decide si se extingue como raza dominante en su propio país.

No pueden ser tan retrasados.
También puede ser que a las élites les interese que gane le Pen para separarse de los usa , lo comento un forero en otro hilo y tiene mucho sentido, puede que haya una parte del poder francés que no quiera hundirse con Alemania y está sea una buena salida.

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Burbujístico (17 Abr 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *PORTADA EL PAÍS: "EUROPA SE ASOMA A UN ESCENARIO DE RACIONAMIENTO ENERGÉTICO"*



Jaque Mate de Putin 

Enviat des del meu POCOPHONE F1 usant Tapatalk


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Abr 2022)

orcos liberando jarkov


----------



## Bocanegra (17 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Otros que saben que la OTAN les puede traicionar en el peor momento y prefieren andar entre dos aguas



bueno, recordaréis cuando estuvo de moda el grexit, la OTAN jugó un papel fundamental en las amenazas, por aquel entonces las amenazas iban dirigidas hacia los socialdemócratas, proUE y proEuro de SYRIZA para hacer desaparecer de sus filas al que llevo de foto de perfil 

hoy quien avisa de sus intenciones a Europa es Nueva Democracia


----------



## Demi Grante (17 Abr 2022)

pgas dijo:


> la sed y la locura no parece que hicieran mucha mella en el 36 regimiento en la fabrica Ilich, quizá sí la moral fuera baja por falta de munición y los heridos.
> 
> Azovstal es diferente, posiblemente tengan como rehenes a civiles y/o mercenarios extranjeros y otras pruebas físicas -laboratorios?- que es lo único de valor para Rusia, de ahí los llamamientos a su rendición. Es peligroso no dejarles ninguna salida pues en ese caso probablemente los matarían o destruirían.



La moral de Ilich era baja porque ya habían asumido que el cerco no lo iban a levantar. Y no tenían comida ni agua, porque municiones sí que tenían (para racionalizarlas en defensiva). ¿Cómo combates sin agua? Si hasta para beber de los charcos te arriesgas a que te zumbe un francotirador.

En cuanto a los supuestos agentes/mercenarios extranjeros creo yo que son mayor seguro de vida para los Azov. Que antes de rendirse documenten bien con vídeos cuántos son y cuántos se van a rendir y lo envíen a la ONU para que Rusia se corte a la hora de ahorrarse prisioneros.


----------



## Nico (17 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Espero ver 10 aviones en carrusel lanzando bombas de 3000kg, o 20 Tos en fuego simultaneo. Los rusos necesitan dar un golpe en la mesa, despues de la cagada del barco.
> 
> *Como saquen un avioncito lanzado una bomba aislada, hacen el ridiculo.*





crocodile dijo:


> Eso espero porque *si no ya no sabria que pensar .*




Veo que les gusta la sangre. A veces basta UN avión y UNA bomba *para terminar de convencer a los indecisos*. Cada vida que pueda ser salvada es un merito más para los rusos.

Masacrar humanos es algo bastante sencillo y existen múltiples herramientas para ello. Los rusos hasta el momento han demostrado que prefieren el sacrificio de los propios, antes que la masacre de los contrarios. Creo que eso los honra en el combate.


----------



## Demi Grante (17 Abr 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Zelenski es ruso no? Lo digo porque a parte de pasaporte es hasta su idioma natal?
> 
> Un ruso como el puede ser pro ucraniano y un ucrania o como el otro puede ser prorusos no?
> 
> Eso no quita que ilegalizar la oposición y detener políticos no tiene pinta de ser democrático lo mires por donde lo mires....



Zelensky es Ucraniano, otra cosa es que sea de cultura rusa, y a su vez rusófobo.


----------



## frangelico (17 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No, esos helicópteros tienen un historial de desempeño espectacular. Lo anuncian ahora porque se ha dado cuenta que se vienen "épocas raras" y les conviene fabricar la mayor parte de su armamento.



El Mi-17 tiene un buen historial pero es ya un helicóptero antiguo, no sé si tiene sustituto a la vista o tira con modernizaciones. De todos modos es cierto que la India juega a comprar en todos lados mientras les dejen pero el objetivo final es la independencia militar, que alcanzará en no tanto tiempo. De momento van tirando con equipo ruso, francés y americano, tienen C-17 y P-8 y también cazas Dassault y Sukhoi. La Armada es ahora la niña mimada porque están construyendo portaviones y submarinos nucleares. Al final acabarán sacando producto propio de casi todo tipo.


----------



## Bartleby (17 Abr 2022)

Mientras los medios de "información" hablan de que ha habido algún muerto en el ataque que ha recibido la ONG de José Andrés, el propio de José Andrés indica que no hay heridos graves y todos listos para seguir con la actividad.

Es importante, cuando se trata de propaganda, al menos coordinarse para que todas den la misma información, sino queda chapucero


----------



## Carlos Dutty (17 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Por eso digo que Finlandia tendría que enfriar su ánimo y seguir neutral. Hace a la Paz mundial.



Yo no estoy a favor de la OTAN, pero un país tiene que ser libre de poder unirse al "club" que desee.


----------



## apocalippsis (17 Abr 2022)

Captura de la planta de Ilich en Mariupol 

La planta de Ilich en Mariupol ha sido liberada por completo. Ayer visitamos esta empresa: caminamos por su territorio, grabamos manifestaciones en la entrada... y capturamos cómo los militares de la RPD quitan la bandera ucraniana del mástil frente a la gerencia de la planta. “La planta está liberada casi al 100 %”, dijo un soldado de infantería de la DPR, “Quedan pequeños grupos, corren alrededor de la planta, salen, sobre todo de noche.



Первоисточник публикации: Взятие завода Ильича в Мариуполе
Politikus.ru


----------



## Harman (17 Abr 2022)

Ucrania quiere un préstamo de 50.000 millones de dólares sin intereses de Occidente.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43082


----------



## Malevich (17 Abr 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *PORTADA EL PAÍS: "EUROPA SE ASOMA A UN ESCENARIO DE RACIONAMIENTO ENERGÉTICO"*



Cambio climático = coartada y relato.
Restricciones pandemia = ensayo, simulacro.


----------



## kelden (17 Abr 2022)

Burbujístico dijo:


> Jaque Mate de Putin
> 
> Enviat des del meu POCOPHONE F1 usant Tapatalk



Nada .... aquí volveremos al gasógeno y y algún listillo, pariente de Almeida o Ayuso, le venderá al gobierno de turno el motor de agua, cogerá la pasta y desaparecerá. Nada nuevo, nada que no se le ocurriera a Franco ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Abr 2022)

ciudades con el toque orco


----------



## bigmaller (17 Abr 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Yo no estoy a favor de la OTAN, pero un país tiene que ser libre de poder unirse al "club" que desee.



El problema es cuando al pais se le dirije. 

Hay pocos paises "libres" en el mundo. No llegan a cinco.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Abr 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> No digamos tonterías por Dios.
> Hablamos de bombardeos que pueden estar prácticamente 24h en el aire y pueden ser abastecidos en vuelo como el 160. Lo normal es que haya unos cuantos en el aire a todas horas. Algún espabilado dirá que con el PIB de Rusia no tienen para combustible.



No es así ferrys, los bombarderos volando 24 horas y cargados con armamento nuclear hasta donde yo sé solo lo realizaban los EEUU en los años 50-60 pero esto cambió a partir de los 70 al no ser necesario debido a la preponderancia de los ICBMs.

Desde luego la Unión Soviética o Rusia nunca ha hecho guardias de 24 horas en vuelo con sus bombarderos, ni en tiempos de crisis.

Una cosa es cuando hace falta sacar a los pajaros a pasear para que los vea tu enemigo y si hace falta atacar, pero patrullas de 24 horas ya te digo yo que no las hacía la URSS, mucho menos Rusia.


----------



## Bartleby (17 Abr 2022)

Información directa desde la ventana del hotel.


----------



## Harman (17 Abr 2022)

Una abuela rusa con una bandera en los chevrones de los combatientes en Mariupol.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43083


----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Abr 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> No digamos tonterías por Dios.
> Hablamos de bombardeos que pueden estar prácticamente 24h en el aire y pueden ser abastecidos en vuelo como el 160. Lo normal es que haya unos cuantos en el aire a todas horas. Algún espabilado dirá que con el PIB de Rusia no tienen para combustible.











Operación Chrome Dome - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Abr 2022)

El presidente francés Macron hace esta promesa de campaña:

"Europa debe estar preparada para aceptar hasta 60 millones de refugiados en los próximos 20 años procedentes de África y Oriente Medio, ya que las sanciones contra Rusia provocarán un colapso económico en África, que, a su vez, importa una enorme cantidad de trigo ruso."


34.2K views15:13


----------



## Ramonmo (17 Abr 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Yo no estoy a favor de la OTAN, pero un país tiene que ser libre de poder unirse al "club" que desee.



Es que eso es un poco inocente. Depende de qué club, no estamos hablando de equipos de fútbol.

Tú podrías admitir que la gente se uniera al club "Enemigos mortales de Carlos Dutty" hasta un cierto punto; a partir de ahí, si estuviera en tu mano, tomarías medidas.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (17 Abr 2022)

Una vez estabilizado Mariupol parece que se viene desembarco. Probablemente ataque a Dnipro y cierre de la Bolsa del sudeste y de forma conjunta aumentar la presión en Odessa.
Al ejército ruso alistar a 100.000 hombres le cuesta entre poco y nada, tras un mes de formación intensiva, pueden estar perfectamente preparados para asegurar posiciones defensivas y liberar así recursos ofensivos.

Es evidente que el tiempo corre en contra de los intereses de la OTAN, puesto que amedida que Rusia vaya adelantando sus líneas mayor será la diferencia de potencia de fuego asumida.


----------



## Homero+10 (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (17 Abr 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Procuro informarme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tropas de choque y prescindibles es un oxímoron, y Franco era muy consciente de eso.

Póngame un ejemplo de eso.


----------



## Hal8995 (17 Abr 2022)

Beltrax dijo:


> no hay nada más nazi que invadir paises. es lo que hizo Putler el 24 de febrero del 2022.



Andá uno de la " bicolor " que no piensa en la repesca del mundial, allí llamado repechaje.

Perú un país fallido en donde reconocen que para hacer infraestructuras deben de recurrir a acuerdos G2G para que gobiernos extranjeros dirijan las licitaciones y la dirección de las obras reconociendo la incapacidad del estado peruano por su inoperancia y su ineptitud.

Un país que celebra como día nacional la batalla de Angamos que fue una derrota y por otro lado sus héroes casi todos murieron resistiendo o lanzándose el vacío con la cabalgadura.

Es el país de América donde peor miran a los españoles. Les han inculcado en las escuelas que el imperio inca era una especie de panacea ecologista , culta y perfectamente organizada. Evitan hablar del genocidio de otros pueblos andinos ( y por tanto peruanos ) tales como los chachapoyas ,chimús, chancas y huancas.

Y además país racista, los costeros discriminan a los selváticos, ambos a los serranos y los 3 juntos a los negros que también lo hay. Hasta el término cholo se usa como insulto, es una m3zcla de campesino, inculto, paleto y ser inferior.

Así que mejor abre un hilo de tu pais y gustosamente te dejaré ahí la realidad de ese pais con bandera " bicolor ".


----------



## alnitak (17 Abr 2022)

Burbujístico dijo:


> Jaque Mate de Putin
> 
> Enviat des del meu POCOPHONE F1 usant Tapatalk



Putin ES EL PUTO AMO


va a destrozar europa


----------



## pemebe (17 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> orcos liberando jarkov



Yo lo que veo es primero a civiles huyendo de las bombas escondiendose en un edificio me imagino que civil (porque sería una tonteria meterse en un edificio militar cuando están bombardeando cerca) y luego un monton de militares refugiandose en ese mismo edificio civil.

PD. No se si será real o escenificado (parece escenificado).


----------



## Harman (17 Abr 2022)

Militares republicanos en la planta de Azovmash y la avenida Ilyich en Mariupol.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43084


----------



## JoséBatallas (17 Abr 2022)

drones terrestres


----------



## Remequilox (17 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ya sabes, para desviar las tortas al tonto del pueblo, en este caso en forma de rumano…



Ya.
La tontería del barquito les va a salir cara.
Ese barco NO había que hundirlo (ni dañarlo).
Por lo pronto, para salvar la cara de que la directa y personal involucración de un pais Otan, desde suelo Otan, y con medios Otan, ha realizado un acto de guerra contra Rusia (y no está justificado en que fuese mera acción defensiva), ya ha implicado que:
.- Se reconoce y señala que Odesa es un riesgo para la flota de Sebastopol (o sea, Odesa para Novorusia)
.- "Alguien" facilitó los datos pertinentes a los rusos para que pudiesen cargarse el avión ese lleno de armamento (el ataque al Moscú tenía que ser solo un aviso, para que se retirase de isla Serpiente, íntegro, y no supusiese un problema su poder antiaéreo para este porte)
.- USA ya ha enviado una propuesta de reequiibrio de flotas, "averiando" seriamente un barco (para que los rumanos tomen nota, y hagan lo mismo con una de sus fragatas). Mejor averiado durante muchos meses, que no hundido. El aviso/propuesta USA es tanto a los rusos como a los rumanos

Es MUY curioso que te cobras la pieza mayor en juego (no la más operativa, pero sí la más simbólica), y USA casi casi hace mutis por el foro, solo enviando algún que otro mensaje respetuoso, Ucrania casi como que no lo reconoce, y si lo hace, es con la boquita muy pequeña, tipo boquita de piñón de Saritísima, Rumanía intenta hacerse pasar por el ficus de la sala, y Rusia solo habla de avería e incendio, condiciones climáticas desfavorables .....

Puestos a elucubrar e imaginar juegos de guerra fría, me planteo la hipótesis de si tal vez entre las potencias nucleares se notifican la identidad de ciertos posibles vectores. Sería lo suyo, para evitar males mayores.
Tipo: Te notifico que entre otros, tal y cual nave "podrían" ser portadoras de misiles estratégicos, así que no realices ningún acto hostil, pues "accidentalmente" podría desencadenarse una acción sin retorno.
A cambio de perder la sorpresa, gano la seguridad que esos navíos no serán atacados.
Y no es necesario que lleven misiles nucleares, solo que dispongan de la capacidad de portarlos, y sean designados con ese propósito.
En tal supuesto (hipotético, y que me acabo de inventar), que un barco reciba un seguimiento de radar y/o sonar del enemigo NO es un acto hostil, ni debe significar riesgo alguno. Has notificado al enemigo que puedes ser muy peligroso, y el enemigo lógicamente te monitoriza.

Si los rumanos (y los ucranianos) aprovecharon esa brecha de seguridad para usar como guiado de un ataque de misiles lo que solo debía ser un seguimiento ordinario disuasivo, la cagaron muy cagada.

Este asunto del Moscú me recuerda vagamente a Dr. Strangelove.


----------



## Abstenuto (17 Abr 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Yo no estoy a favor de la OTAN, pero un país tiene que ser libre de poder unirse al "club" que desee.



La consecuencia de situar esa "libertad" por encima de la seguridad de los estados (en particular de las superpotencias) es el desequilibrio geopolítico, la tensión, la guerra y la posibilidad de escalada a una guerra termonuclear

Que esto lo ignore el ciudadano común entra dentro de lo normal

Que lo ignoren o no les importen las consecuencias a quienes toman las decisiones políticas es muy grave y muy peligroso


----------



## Harman (17 Abr 2022)

Un par de potentes sobrevuelos sobre posiciones de las AFU en Kramatorsk, la zona de Chalk Mountain y la planta metalúrgica de Kuibyshev.

t.me/Soldierline/3609

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Remequilox (17 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> 1 dolar = 80 rublos
> 5000 rublos = 1 gramo de oro
> 1 onza troy de oro = 31.1 x 5000 rublos = 155 500 rublos
> 1 onza troy de oro = 155 500 / 80 = 1943 $ PSSS ... pues no .
> ...



Este fin de semana estás sembrado.
Da gusto leer argumentos "argumentados".


----------



## El_Suave (17 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Captura de la planta de Ilich en Mariupol
> 
> La planta de Ilich en Mariupol ha sido liberada por completo. Ayer visitamos esta empresa: caminamos por su territorio, grabamos manifestaciones en la entrada... y capturamos cómo los militares de la RPD quitan la bandera ucraniana del mástil frente a la gerencia de la planta. “La planta está liberada casi al 100 %”, dijo un soldado de infantería de la DPR, “Quedan pequeños grupos, corren alrededor de la planta, salen, sobre todo de noche.
> 
> ...




Espero ver pronto esta bandera en el punto más alto de la acería.









Lo espero tanto como ver esto de nuevo, pero con los principales líderes europeos sentados en el banquillo, y Borrell en el centro.


----------



## Harman (17 Abr 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y la DNR han descubierto una base nazi ucraniana en Mariupol, donde se almacenaban equipos, armas y municiones.

t.me/Soldierline/3600


----------



## Harman (17 Abr 2022)

La desnazificación es lo que escribió Kotz sustituir los libros de texto y reajustar, reciclar a los profesores ucranianos.

Como lector de libros de texto ucranianos digo esto.

Si no destrozamos sus programas escolares y universitarios, no habrá desazificación.

Sus libros de texto son monstruosos. Lo que está escrito ahí da más miedo que todos los prospectos de Bandera y los bustos de Shukhevich juntos.

Hay una guerra sobre lo que se dirá en las aulas escolares.

t.me/sashakots/31347


----------



## alnitak (17 Abr 2022)

*eapaña llena de aubnormales

*


----------



## Nico (17 Abr 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Yo no estoy a favor de la OTAN, pero un país tiene que ser libre de poder unirse al "club" que desee.




Tu razonamiento parece lógico pero le falta una pieza. Si el "club" al que te unes es pacífico (comercio, unión europea, etc.) no veo que haya problemas.

Cuando el "club" al que te unes *es agresivo* (e instala misiles y tropas en tu territorio que sirven de amenaza a otro), ya no lo veo tan "libre".

Es la diferencia entre que en la casa del lado de la tuya, se instale una agradable familia, o que se instale una banda de kosovares ladrones y mafiosos de la droga... ¿te afectan igual?, ¿la casa vecina es la misma en ambos casos?


----------



## coscorron (17 Abr 2022)

pero tenemos unas redes cojonudas con minolles de megapips ...


----------



## Harman (17 Abr 2022)

Alexander Kotz tiene toda la razón al decir que ahora hay una enorme demanda de construcción nacional en Rusia, y la gente está dispuesta a reunirse en torno al soldado ruso, o más exactamente, en torno a la ayuda al frente. Es más, ya se están reuniendo en torno a ella.

Y sí, el gobierno podría organizar este proceso para ayudar al frente.

Hay un punto importante aquí. Un funcionario ruso. Saltykov-Shchedrin y Aksakov, Dostoievski y Rozanov, Berdyaev y Menshikov, Chicherin y Katkov, e incluso nuestros archienemigos Pipes y Brzezinski, todos ellos señalaron una característica única del funcionario ruso. Precaución y actitud de "por si acaso".

Teme tomar la iniciativa por sí mismo. ¿Y si nos regañan? E incluso en la nueva realidad, en las condiciones del SSO, cientos de funcionarios están sentados y  ¿podemos vivir ya en la nueva realidad, porque no había instrucciones especiales? ¿Qué hacer?

Y entonces, los burócratas tienen el miedo tradicional: ¿Y si esta gente se une ahora, el ejército les ayudará, y seguirán unidos y así sucesivamente. Estas son las personas que fueron capaces de hacerlo, que creyeron en sí mismas y en su Patria. ¿Y luego qué hago con ellos?

Un ejemplo de ello es, por ejemplo, la situación en las aduanas, donde se retiene la mercancía para los soldados en el frente. Incluso la medicina. Bueno, sí, parece una operación militar especial, pero ¿dónde está el papeleo? ¿No? Eso es todo.
Lo mismo ocurre en la frontera con la provincia de Kherson, donde los agricultores no pueden conseguir combustible y lubricantes.

Lo mismo ocurre con el resto. Por ejemplo, algunos gobernantes -lo podemos ver- dan la bienvenida y agradecen a nuestros militares y supervisan personalmente el alojamiento de los refugiados. Otros viven al ritmo de, por ejemplo, 2011. No es cuestión de que alguien esté más cerca o más lejos de la zona NWO. Se trata de la sensación de realidad.

A eso es a lo que quiero llegar. Tal vez sería bueno que de alguna manera desde arriba se definiera a los funcionarios algún algoritmo de cómo pueden ayudar al impulso del pueblo de apoyar al ejército, o no interferir con el impulso del pueblo.

La gente, según entendemos, está recogiendo ayuda humanitaria para drones y equipos.
Y por otro lado, tal vez no haya necesidad de ninguna orden desde arriba. Deja que la selección política natural funcione.

La propia situación destierra a quienes no son capaces de tomar decisiones adecuadas.

t.me/sashakots/31344


----------



## Nico (17 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ucrania quiere un préstamo de 50.000 millones de dólares sin intereses de Occidente.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/43082


----------



## Carlos Dutty (17 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> La consecuencia de situar esa "libertad" por encima de la seguridad de los estados (en particular de las superpotencias) es el desequilibrio geopolítico, la tensión, la guerra y la posibilidad de escalada a una guerra termonuclear
> 
> Que esto lo ignore el ciudadano común entra dentro de lo normal
> 
> Que lo ignoren o no les importen las consecuencias a quienes toman las decisiones políticas es muy grave y muy peligroso



Cierto, estoy siendo idealista más que realista. De todas formas yo creo que hay mucho postureo por ambas partes, ni la OTAN va a atacar a Rusia ni es necesaria para que otros países se alíen en contra de una invasión rusa. Es lo que estamos viendo en esta guerra.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ucrania quiere un préstamo de 50.000 millones de dólares sin intereses de Occidente.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/43082



¡Y 2 huevos duros!


----------



## Satori (17 Abr 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> No digamos tonterías por Dios.
> Hablamos de bombardeos que pueden estar prácticamente 24h en el aire y pueden ser abastecidos en vuelo como el 160. Lo normal es que haya unos cuantos en el aire a todas horas. Algún espabilado dirá que con el PIB de Rusia no tienen para combustible.



Pero que cortito eres, no tienes idea de la cantidad de infraestructura, personal de tierra y de vuelo, de control, y de aeronaves disponibles para tener en el aire aunque sea uno o dos pájaros estratégicos en el aire 24/7


----------



## Malevich (17 Abr 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> Zelensky es Ucraniano, otra cosa es que sea de cultura rusa, y a su vez rusófobo.



La mayoría de los judíos de Ucrania siempre habitaron en las grandes ciudades y por tanto son de lengua rusa.


----------



## Harman (17 Abr 2022)

Las posiciones ucranianas en Mariupol ya están bajo control ruso (informe especial de Illich)⚡


----------



## Satori (17 Abr 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Ahora se explica. Nada menos que alferez. Niñatos universitarios que se creía algo y que en su puta vida habían pegado un tiro. Los mas odiados por todos.
> Sinceramente no se entendía esa figura. Eran el primer rango de los oficiales. Brigadas, sargentos, profesionales siguiendo las ordenes de un puto universitario



Esos "brigadas y sargentos profesionales" como ud. dice eran en su mayoría unos brutos que si no estaban semialcoholizados, es que estaban alcoholizados del todo y que robaban todo lo que no estuviera atado al suelo, por no mencionar como tenían el material de guerra (en ésto tambien tenían culpa los oficiales).


----------



## Xan Solo (17 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Tropas de choque y prescindibles es un oxímoron, y Franco era muy consciente de eso.
> 
> Póngame un ejemplo de eso.



Léase cualquier biografía de Franco medianamente objetiva.
Sus éxitos se conseguían con porcentajes de bajas aterradoras. La legión era la escoria de la sociedad, por eso no importaba.


----------



## Nico (17 Abr 2022)

Muy, pero que muy interesante tu comentario y sea o no aplicable a este caso, así funcionan las "guerras".

Existen contactos de bajo nivel, conversaciones diplomáticas secretas, intercambio de información y demás.

Si se han usado recursos "OTAN" en el hundimiento, se trata de un "casus belli" y habilita a Rusia a tomarlo de ese modo... como en algún punto de la cadena existe gente que piensa y está preparada para evitar las escaladas, puede que la "compensación" haya sido información sobre el avión.

Incluso lo del barco me sorprende. Aunque me parece que era un buque de museo y no uno activo (tengo que fijarme). Si fuera uno activo, tu hipótesis no es para nada descartable.




Spoiler






Remequilox dijo:


> Ya.
> La tontería del barquito les va a salir cara.
> Ese barco NO había que hundirlo (ni dañarlo).
> Por lo pronto, para salvar la cara de que la directa y personal involucración de un pais Otan, desde suelo Otan, y con medios Otan, ha realizado un acto de guerra contra Rusia (y no está justificado en que fuese mera acción defensiva), ya ha implicado que:
> ...


----------



## Harman (17 Abr 2022)

Refinería de Lisichansk tras el ataque de ayer. Foto de Reuters.

t.me/mig41/16560


----------



## Harman (17 Abr 2022)

China tiene previsto compartir su estación orbital nacional con Rusia y otros países a pesar de la difícil situación geopolítica mundial,

- Hao Chun, jefe de la Oficina del Programa Espacial Tripulado de China.

t.me/mig41/16559


----------



## alnitak (17 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Información directa desde la ventana del hotel.



Este ppayaso marsupia lleva desde febrero sin salir del hotel

es el tio mas imbecil que se ha echado en la tierra

creo que esta en el premier palace 

Ahi me he corrido bunas juergas en el PARADISE el puti club en el atico


----------



## Abu-Yunis (17 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Abomináis de Franco porque os ganó la guerra que provocasteis vosotros.



Puedes si quieres abrir en Actualidad un hilo sobre la orientación sexual de Franco, otro en Historia sobre su mejor o peor desempeño como estratega, y otro en Política sobre los traumas que arrastramos los rojos por habernos ganado Franco la guerra civil, y yo prometo aportar en todos ellos, pero me parece que este hilo debiera limitarse a la guerra en Ucrania.


----------



## frangelico (17 Abr 2022)

Novamas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1028017
> 
> 
> Estan preocupados



Sería interesante saber de qué avión se trataba y qué llevaba. El Mar Negro no tiene oxígeno en el fondo y las cosas se conservan eternamente así que un día alguien podrá bajar a verlo.


----------



## ccartech (17 Abr 2022)

Si si ... Muy precisos ...


----------



## Harman (17 Abr 2022)

El Mariupol de hoy. De acuerdo con una declaración urgente de la Sede de Coordinación Interinstitucional para la Respuesta Humanitaria de la Federación Rusa, con fecha 16 de abril de 2022, se colocaron banderas rojas en el perímetro de Azovstal desde las 6:00 horas del 17 de abril para marcar los pasillos de salida de los rendidos, con banderas blancas.

Sin embargo, Azov eligió la quimera del "valhalla" en lugar de la vida. La epifanía será terrible.

t.me/mig41/16554


----------



## apocalippsis (17 Abr 2022)

*Gritó "Gloria a Ucrania", consiguió besugo
*
En un bar de la ciudad de Torrevieja, en la costa mediterránea de España, un cantinero ucraniano provocó un conflicto con los turistas rusos al gritar "Gloria a Ucrania". *Por lo cual, por supuesto, fue inmediatamente desnacionalizado.* 

t.me/arbaleto/33


----------



## silenus (17 Abr 2022)

__





El racionamiento energético está a las puertas de Europa, debido a que Rusia podría cortar el suministro de gas por la guerra en Ucrania






www.msn.com


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (17 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Casi se cargan al cocinillas, lástima no le metan un misil por el culo.



Este tipejo ni apareció por el Donbass en ocho años, ... todos éstos hijos de perra que juegan con el falso humanitarismo y lo convierten en propaganda y que distinguen entre víctimas de primera y de segunda tienen mas que merecido el tratamiento Z.


----------



## Alvin Red (17 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> 1 dolar = 80 rublos
> 5000 rublos = 1 gramo de oro
> 1 onza troy de oro = 31.1 x 5000 rublos = 155 500 rublos
> 1 onza troy de oro = 155 500 / 80 = 1943 $ PSSS ... pues no .
> ...



Te olvidaste decir que Rusia es el segundo productor de oro.


China368.3Russian Federation331.1Australia327.8United States190.2Canada170.6

Datos actualizados, la wiki no lo esta:





Gold Production & Mining Data by Country | World Gold Council


Our interactive gold mining map provides a breakdown of gold production by country. View and download gold production data here.




www.gold.org


----------



## ccartech (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (17 Abr 2022)

Zelensky expresó los deseos de Washington: Ucrania debe luchar contra Rusia durante 10 años. Guerra hasta el último ucraniano, como se prometió.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43103


----------



## Billy Ray (17 Abr 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Léase cualquier biografía de Franco medianamente objetiva.
> Sus éxitos se conseguían con porcentajes de bajas aterradoras. La legión era la escoria de la sociedad, por eso no importaba.



Dígame una, cómo ejemplo.


----------



## alnitak (17 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> *eapaña llena de aubnormales
> 
> *




y en plena guerra...


por solidaridad .. ya ya la misma que italia ha tenido robando el gas argelino a españa


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (17 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> *eapaña llena de aubnormales
> 
> *



Es que presiones fiscales del 50%, no se imponen para fomentar el Estado del bienestar sino para que nadie pueda escapar a él. 

Por ejemplo eliminar tal presión fiscal del 50% supondrá aumentar la capacidad de renta en un 100%. Ahí es nada....


----------



## Roedr (17 Abr 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Léase cualquier biografía de Franco medianamente objetiva.
> Sus éxitos se conseguían con porcentajes de bajas aterradoras. La legión era la escoria de la sociedad, por eso no importaba.



En cambio los éxitos de los rojos no llegaron ni aunando bajas ajenas con purgas propias.


----------



## dabuti (17 Abr 2022)

¿Estará llamando a DELEGACIÓN DEL GOBIERNO para pedir los permisos?

PUTIN culpable hasta de la MUERTE de MANOLETE.











Putin está organizando manifestaciones a favor de la invasión en ciudades europeas


El Kremlin sigue en su tarea de intentar darle la vuelta a la batalla del relato y de la información. Con la práctica mayoría de la opinión pública internacional condenando la invasión de Ucrania, Rusia estará intentando generar un clima favorable en el extranjero.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Teuro (17 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> ¿Te parece poco conquistar el Este y parte del Sur de Ucrania? Para mí eso sería un enorme éxito. Tras eso, según si hay o no acuerdo con la OTAN, se puede considerar la partición de Ucrania o poner un gobierno neutral en Kiev.



Ahí está el kit de la cuestión. Que la tierra conquistada es la baza que Rusia tiene para la negocaición. Damos por hecho que Crimea no entra en el paquete, pero si Ucrania no acepta las condiciones rusas será dividida al estilo nordcoreano. A ver, hay algo que Zelensky no puede pactar como presidente, y esto es la cesión de territorios.


----------



## Teuro (17 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pero qué dices... toda la doctrina nuclear se basa en en los SSBN. Es imposible pillar a un submarino a kms bajo la superficie del agua. Rusia tiene suficientes nukes embarcadados en submarinos como pare reducir a un sedimento geológico todo USA. Una guerra nuclear sería el fin de Rusia, USA y de la civilización moderna.



500 misiles creo que son los que disponen los submarinos rusos. Ignoro los americanos, pero a estos últimos hay que sumarle franceses y británicos.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (17 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> El apoyo a las sanciones contra Rusia cayendo a plomo. Encuesta en UK, antes apoyaban las restricciones contra Rusia un 50%, ahora un 36%, por europa no andará la cosa muy diferente, a ver lo que aguantan.
> 
> Esto es algo que Zelensky & cia saben de sobra. Los europeos están pagando un alto precio, y el gobierno ucra tiene que intentar por todos los medios mantener la alarma, estar cada día en las portadas, intentar que cada semana salga otro bucha. Saben que si dejan de ser el gran drama en la mente de los europeos, estos empezarán a poner por delante sus propios problemas. Van a perder todo el apoyo y les van a dejar solos, es cuestión de tiempo.



Esperar al cansancio de la opinión pública occidental sería otro buen argumento en favor de que Rusia alargue la guerra en vez de ir en plan guerra relámpago.


----------



## Papo de luz (17 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Ahí está el kit de la cuestión. Que la tierra conquistada es la baza que Rusia tiene para la negocaición. Damos por hecho que Crimea no entra en el paquete, pero si Ucrania no acepta las condiciones rusas será dividida al estilo nordcoreano. A ver, hay algo que Zelensky no puede pactar como presidente, y esto es la cesión de territorios.



Que dimita pues.


----------



## crocodile (17 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El presidente francés Macron hace esta promesa electoral: "Europa debe estar preparada para aceptar hasta 60 millones de refugiados en los próximos 20 años procedentes de África y Oriente Medio, porque las sanciones contra Rusia provocarán un colapso económico en África, que a su vez importa enormes cantidades de trigo ruso".
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/43068



Gracias a Maricron por avisar, los que podamos saldremos de este estercolero.


----------



## amcxxl (17 Abr 2022)

VIDEO 18+⚡“Azovitas” ejecutaron a un mercenario de Medio Oriente⚡ 
El día anterior publicamos una foto que mostraba cómo los neonazis de Azov tiraban el cadáver de su colega a una papelera. Los combatientes de NM DPR luego examinaron el cuerpo y llegaron a la conclusión de que el militante de Azov muerto que encontraron fue ejecutado por sus colegas. Además, un examen de las cosas y otras “pruebas” que tenía con él nos permite concluir que el militar ejecutado por el “Azov” era un extranjero. 
Los servicios especiales ya han tomado el control de este caso, y los consultores con amplia experiencia en el campo del examen forense y el examen genético se inclinan a creer que se trata de un nativo del Medio Oriente, probablemente turcomanos. De nosotros mismos, notamos que los turcomanos viven en el norte de Siria y están luchando del lado de los grupos pro-turcos en Idlib, Lattakia y Alepo. 
Además, también hay bastantes representantes de esta nacionalidad en el PMC Sadat turco.


----------



## Teuro (17 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Dar menos producto sin bajar el precio, la ‘reduflación’ llega a las estanterías de los supermercados españoles
> 
> 
> Las empresas trasladan ya unas mayores tensiones en los costes de producción a los precios de venta finales
> ...



Tres doritos menos por bolsa, no lo olvide.


----------



## Harman (17 Abr 2022)

Cañones autopropulsados Pion en la región de Kharkiv, abril de 2022

Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas esconden sus unidades de artillería autopropulsada 2S7 Pion restantes en los bosques de la región de Kharkiv. 

t.me/anna_news/28640

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Bocanegra (17 Abr 2022)

silenus dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Rusia podría cortar" repítelo mil veces y eso quedará en las cabezas huecas de las masas


----------



## frangelico (17 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> 500 misiles creo que son los que disponen los submarinos rusos. Ignoro los americanos, pero a estos últimos hay que sumarle franceses y británicos.



Estos dos están de adorno. No están operativos al mismo tiempo más de 3 submarinos franceses y otros tantos o 4 ingleses (que tienen como media docena cada uno]. Así que añaden poco, bulto hacen en el infame Consejo de Seguridad pero en unos años la India tendrá más que ellos.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (17 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Ahí está el kit de la cuestión. Que la tierra conquistada es la baza que Rusia tiene para la negocaición. Damos por hecho que Crimea no entra en el paquete, pero si Ucrania no acepta las condiciones rusas será dividida al estilo nordcoreano. A ver, hay algo que Zelensky no puede pactar como presidente, y esto es la cesión de territorios.



Ucrania sin los mercenarios OTAN no dura un asalto y dichos mercenarios occidentales no se juegan el tipo por menos de 1000 dólares al día/2000 para los que tengan formación y experiencia previa. 

Los movimientos militares occidentales son un ruina de extenderse en el tiempo, pueden tirar de muertos de hambre que cobren poco y tal como los del Isis, pero no es una opción viable en Europa por motivos obvios. 

10000 mercenarios suponen 20 millones de dólares al día + gastos de logistica, mantenimiento y material. Mucha tela para convertirse en algo de largo plazo.


----------



## Harman (17 Abr 2022)

Resultado del trabajo de artillería del LNR sobre una posición ucraniana.

t.me/anna_news/28637


----------



## dabuti (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Alférez del IMEC años 86-88, grupo de misiles SAM en el destacamento de San Roque del RAAA 74. Y lector de temas militares desde hace más de cuarenta años.



Joder, tu CV es casi como el de Abascal.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Abr 2022)

Los mismos que envían armas para luchar “hasta el último ucraniano”, imponen sanciones para resistir “hasta el último resto del Estado de Bienestar”. 



Donetsk. Gasolina 95: 0,58€/litro (52,5 rublos). ¿Y en España? Otra vez EEUU perjudicando a Europa. Da igual cuándo leas esto.













Los alemanes podrian tener que renunciar al “privilegio de la calefacción”


EL JEFE DEL REGULADOR DE LA RED DICE QUE LOS HOGARES ALEMANES TENDRÍAN QUE RENUNCIAR A LOS PRIVILEGIOS DE CALEFACCIÓN EN CASO DE UNA EMERGENCIA EN EL SUMINISTRO DE GAS LAS RESERVAS DE GAS DE ALEMANIA DURARÍAN HASTA FINALES DEL VERANO, PRINCIPIOS DEL OTOÑO ¿DEBERÍA RUSIA DETENER LOS SUMINISTROS...




www.burbuja.info










​


----------



## Teuro (17 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Y México fue España durante más tiempo que Ucrania fue parte de la URSS.
> ¿Invadimos México y nos lo anexionamos?.
> 
> 
> GEROAM SLAVA! y #ArmUkraineNow



Menudo pedazo de Zelensky tenemos en México ahora mismo. Invadimos México y luego a planear la reconquista de 2/3 de EEUU.


----------



## Harman (17 Abr 2022)

Ucrania quiere que Occidente le preste 50.000 millones de dólares sin intereses

Ucrania está negociando actualmente un préstamo de 50.000 millones de dólares de Occidente, según ha declarado el asesor presidencial Oleg Ustenko. Así lo afirmó el asesor presidencial Oleh Ustenko.

El economista explicó que el Estado tiene ahora dos prioridades principales en el ámbito económico. El primero es la recuperación de la economía, el segundo es la búsqueda de financiación externa en condiciones de colapso económico.

"Durante seis meses necesitamos unos 50.000 millones para olvidarnos de este asunto durante un tiempo", subrayó.

Durante seis meses, 50.000 millones... E incluso sin intereses... ¿Cómo no reírse?

t.me/Soldierline/3614




_Tiene cierto aire de Torrente_


----------



## Malevich (17 Abr 2022)

Lo de los titeres ucranianos sería de chiste si no estuvieran arruinando Europa, si no fueran jaleados y justificados por la prensa y aplaudidos por la borregada.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Abr 2022)

15/04/2022 08:10 CEST








Precio de gasolina y diésel de hoy 15 de abril en España: gasolineras baratas en Barcelona y Madrid


Los combustibles y la energía han experimentado una creciente subida de precios, con gasolineras que han alcanzado los 2 euros por litro. Junto a otras razones, la




www.mundodeportivo.com


----------



## rejon (17 Abr 2022)

Nunca perdonaremos y olvidaremos.

#Europe , ¿cuánto más dolor de nuestros hijos necesita para imponer un embargo total sobre el gas y el petróleo rusos? ¡Dejen de patrocinar la muerte del pueblo ucraniano!


----------



## Artedi (17 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Rememorando la gran promesa, el mensaje esencial, con esa voz rusa que emociona el alma



De hecho es serbia, pero casi rusa, sí. En 2013, por un viaje de trabajo a Belgrado, anduve buscando CDs de ella, pues esa voz me tenía fascinado desde hacía tiempo. Para mi sorpresa, no la conocían en ninguna tienda de música. Finalmente, en una tienda que estaba especializada en clásica, me dijeron que había una tienda muy pequeña, detrás de un teatro, donde yo podría encontrar eso. No era tal tienda, sino una casa pequeña con jardín. Llamé, y tras un perro apareció una señora que encendió los fluorescentes de las vitrinas de la tienda. Y finalmente allí pude comprar una buena colección de su música.

-Qué música maravillosa! Finalmente puedo comprarla! -dije-
-Muchas gracias! -dijo ella-.
-La conoce?
-Soy yo.

La miré... y efectivamente era ella; repetí mis felicitaciones más cálidas y quedamos como amigos. Este jueves vuelo a Belgrado, camino de Moscú, y seguramente me volveré a dejar caer por allí.

@MiguelLacano , le felicito por el buen gusto.


----------



## xenofonte (17 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Ahí está el *kit de la cuestión*. Que la tierra conquistada es la baza que Rusia tiene [...]




Ay que nos fallan los clásicos


----------



## Teuro (17 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Sobre el ejército francés, siempre es mucho menos de lo que se espera de él, lo demostró en la Primera y en la Segunda, la única vez que fue un ejercito decente fue con Napoleón hasta que se encontró por el este a Rusia y por el Oeste a España.
> 
> Y respecto a lo que comentas de Europa, pues mientras no se quite el seguidismo de los EEUU, vele por sus intereses no el de los otros iremos como el culo, Europa no puede depender de las decisiones de EEUU y menos de Reino Unido debe ser autónomo debe empezar por hacer una unión en condiciones, en todos los niveles económicos y hacer un ejercito que por si solo pueda plantar cara a cualquiera de las grandes potencias, mientras eso no pase no seremos más que simples actores secundarios.



Europa no tiene solución, no va a haber nunca unión debido a las bizantinas discrepancias entre sus miembros y de forma individual terminan siendo irrelevantes a nivel global. Quizás alguna potencia regional como Turquía, Francia, Alemania y Reino Unido. Pero no a nivel global como si lo serán EEUU, Rusia, China, La India y quizás alguno más.


----------



## Nico (17 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> #Europe , ¿cuánto más dolor de nuestros hijos necesita para imponer un embargo total sobre el gas y el petróleo rusos? ¡Dejen de patrocinar la muerte del pueblo ucraniano!




El famoso "tiro en el pie".  Si los gobiernos europeos le hacen caso y "embargan" el total de gas y petróleo ruso, en siete minutos (pueden ser diez, hasta quince me juego) los europeos empiezan a escupir las banderas ucranianas y media hora después están derrocando sus gobiernos.

Estos se olvidan que una cosa son los apoyos "de boquita" y otra diferente quedarte sin gasofa para el coche, o sin poder usar gas para calentarte el agua de la ducha, o con cortes rotativos de electricidad por no poder generarla.

Apoyo moral, todo el que quieran.
Sacrificios locos... ni en broma !


----------



## dabuti (17 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ucrania quiere que Occidente le preste 50.000 millones de dólares sin intereses
> 
> Ucrania está negociando actualmente un préstamo de 50.000 millones de dólares de Occidente, según ha declarado el asesor presidencial Oleg Ustenko. Así lo afirmó el asesor presidencial Oleh Ustenko.
> 
> ...



¿50.000 millones necesitan?

Requisar la pasta a los magnates de Azovstal, ya dijo que tenía pasta suficiente para reconstruir Mariupol él mismo, y a tomar por el culo.

A ver si voy a tener que dejarle yo la pasta al payaso farlopero, no te jode.


----------



## rejon (17 Abr 2022)

*Zelenski dice que invitó a Macron a Ucrania para que constate que hay un "genocidio"*
El presidente ucraniano,* Volodimir Zelenski*, afirmó que invitó a *Emmanuel Macron* a visitar Ucrania para que compruebe con sus propios ojos que las fuerzas rusas están cometiendo un "genocidio", un término que su homólogo francés se ha negado a utilizar hasta ahora. "Con respecto a Emmanuel, hablé con él", dijo Zelenski en una entrevista con el canal estadounidense CNN realizada el viernes y transmitida este domingo.

"Creo que quiere asegurarse de que Rusia entable un diálogo", opinó, para explicar la negativa del líder francés a denunciar un* "genocidio" por parte de las tropas rusas* que invaden Ucrania, a diferencia de la postura del presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden. El presidente ucraniano inicialmente consideró esta negativa "muy dolorosa" el miércoles.

"Le dije que quería que entendiera que* esto no es una guerra*, que no es más que un genocidio. Lo invité a venir cuando tenga oportunidad", señaló Zelenski a la CNN. "Él vendrá, y verá, y estoy seguro de que entenderá", añadió.


----------



## Teuro (17 Abr 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Se acaba la digitalización, el feminismo y el "progreso".



La digitalización es imperativo. Lo que es una subnormalidad es gastarse el dinero en powerpoinistas para "concienciar" a la sociedad a que se digitalice. Lo que si se va a reducir algo es la globalización, pero en realidad se habían pasado un poco con ella y se estaba volviendo insostenible.


----------



## apocalippsis (17 Abr 2022)

*Después del ultimátum ruso vencido, se vieron bombarderos Tu-22M3 volando hacia Mariupol.*

Con la expiración del tiempo de rendición, los bombarderos Tu-22M3 de largo alcance se dirigieron hacia AzovStal.

Una vez transcurrido el tiempo para la rendición de los militares ucranianos, militantes, nacionalistas y mercenarios de Mariupol, se vieron inesperadamente en el cielo bombarderos Tu-22M3 de largo alcance. A juzgar por la dirección del vuelo, estos últimos se movían justo en dirección a Mariupol, probablemente para "apagar" a los últimos miles de tropas ucranianas rodeadas y otras formaciones.

En los cuadros de video presentados, puede ver cómo al menos un bombardero supersónico Tu-22M3 de largo alcance se mueve en dirección a Mariupol. Teniendo en cuenta que estos aviones a menudo operan en parejas, probablemente hubo un segundo avión de combate, aunque este último nunca llegó a las imágenes de video. Se tomaron imágenes de video alrededor del mediodía, pero no hay declaraciones oficiales sobre el uso de bombarderos de largo alcance en este momento.



https://avia.pro/sites/default/files/images/00_20.mp4



Anteriormente, Rusia reservó 6 horas para la rendición incondicional de los militares, militantes, mercenarios y nacionalistas ucranianos, prometiendo salvar la vida de quienes depongan las armas y abandonen voluntariamente sus refugios en Mariupol, sin embargo, según fuentes de Avia.pro. , el ejército ucraniano rechazó tal oferta.

Según una serie de datos, alrededor de 2-3 mil militares extranjeros, mercenarios y personal militar ucraniano aún pueden estar en el territorio de Mariupol.

Подробнее на: После истёкшего ультиматума России, бомбардировщики Ту-22М3 замечены летящими в сторону Мариуполя


----------



## rejon (17 Abr 2022)

*Zelenski dice que invitó a Macron a Ucrania para que constate que hay un "genocidio"*
El presidente ucraniano,* Volodimir Zelenski*, afirmó que invitó a *Emmanuel Macron* a visitar Ucrania para que compruebe con sus propios ojos que las fuerzas rusas están cometiendo un "genocidio", un término que su homólogo francés se ha negado a utilizar hasta ahora. "Con respecto a Emmanuel, hablé con él", dijo Zelenski en una entrevista con el canal estadounidense CNN realizada el viernes y transmitida este domingo.

"Creo que quiere asegurarse de que Rusia entable un diálogo", opinó, para explicar la negativa del líder francés a denunciar un* "genocidio" por parte de las tropas rusas* que invaden Ucrania, a diferencia de la postura del presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden. El presidente ucraniano inicialmente consideró esta negativa "muy dolorosa" el miércoles.

"Le dije que quería que entendiera que* esto no es una guerra*, que no es más que un genocidio. Lo invité a venir cuando tenga oportunidad", señaló Zelenski a la CNN. "Él vendrá, y verá, y estoy seguro de que entenderá", añadió.








Salvando al soldado Aiden de Mariupol


"Fueron 48 días, hicimos lo que pudimos para defender Mariupol, pero no teníamos más elección que rendirnos a las tropas rusas. Nos quedamos sin provisiones y sin...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Harman (17 Abr 2022)

Cuanto más se acerca el final de la caldera en Mariupol, más gritos sobre las "líneas rojas". No hace mucho tiempo se decía que "no puede haber líneas rojas en Europa". Justo cuando Rusia instaba a los amos de Ucrania a concluir acuerdos de seguridad en Europa. Pero Washington ignoró estos acuerdos porque estaba interesado en fomentar la guerra.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43107


----------



## alexforum (17 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> y en plena guerra...
> 
> 
> por solidaridad .. ya ya la misma que italia ha tenido robando el gas argelino a españa



Italia no ha robado nada. Nosotros decidimos aliarnos con el enemigo de nuestro enemigo, que además es un país sin recursos.
Los italianos toman lo que nosotros dejamos por voluntad propia.


----------



## Harman (17 Abr 2022)

*Cinco personas han muerto hoy en Kharkiv, después de que el centro de la ciudad fuera bombardeado por el MLRS desde posiciones de las AFU (pueblo de Merefa, pueblo de Vysokiy).*

El vídeo da miedo, pero al mismo tiempo se puede ver cómo se comportan los médicos de Kharkiv y cómo se comportan los gallos de Azov, que en lugar de arrastrar a los heridos al refugio, saltan y corren alrededor de ellos, escondiéndose en un edificio.

t.me/mig41/16565

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (17 Abr 2022)

Corresponsales @anna_news desde Mariupol

❗Exclusivo❗

La artillería y la aviación rusas destruyen los restos del ejército ucraniano en la zona industrial de Mariupol. Se espera que en un futuro próximo se produzcan ataques aún más potentes.

t.me/anna_news/28651

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## clapham5 (17 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> ¿Te parece poco conquistar el Este y parte del Sur de Ucrania? Para mí eso sería un enorme éxito. Tras eso, según si hay o no acuerdo con la OTAN, se puede considerar la partición de Ucrania o poner un gobierno neutral en Kiev.



Los que van ganando NO PIDEN que se detenga la Guerra . Eso lo hace quienes estan perdiendo .
Rusia va ganando porque ha conseguido LOGROS , METAS , OBJETIVOS que son tangibles . Se pueden cuantificar en Km2 , en dolares , en Terawatts , etc . Es verdad que Rusia ha tenido bajas y reveses , pero el saldo es positivo .
De momento 1 dolar = 80 rublos y ha conquistado / o va camino de conquistar 135 Km2 de territorio ucraniano .
Es irrelevante si de " iure " o de facto . Lo relevante es que estan en poder de Rusia
EE UU controla " de facto " el norte de Siria . Israel controla de " facto " Cisjordania y Turquia controla de " facto " el Norte de Chipre
Los territorios son moneda de cambio . CUANTOS MAS TENGAS , MAS PUEDES NEGOCIAR
Si Rusia controlase TODA Ucrania no tendria que negociar NADA , porque no habria interlocutor .
Si Rusia controlase el 75 % de Ucrania ( excepto los 8 Oblasts mas occidentales y Kiev ) podria " negociar " con Kiev ceder un 25 % de territorio controlado " de facto " por el reconocimiento del 50 % del territorio restante
Si Rusia controlase toda Ucrania excepto Kiev podria negociar con Kiev ceder un 25 % de territorio a cambio de renunciar al 75 % de territorio restante . Incluso podrian hcerse permutas . Por ejemplo : Leopolis a cambio de un corredor terrestre entre Kaliningrado y Bielorrusia
Dejarias aislados a los balticos pero un trozo de tierra por el Oblast de Leopolis es un negocio redondo para Polonia


----------



## Teuro (17 Abr 2022)

aretai dijo:


> Se comenta el los mentideros militares que alemania tiene un problemón con el ejército porque está lleno de... ¿cómo decirlo? ¿nostálgicos?



Decían que durante los años de la crisis postreunifiación hacían prácticas con pistolas de juguete. Gastándose 100.000 millones anuales tardarán años en ser el primer ejército de Europa Occidental, y suponiendo que a Rusia no le hará gracia oir "Bundeswehr", "Wehrmacht" ó "Bundeswehrmacht".


----------



## rejon (17 Abr 2022)

*Las fuerzas ucranianas en Mariúpol "lucharán hasta el final", según el primer ministro.*
Los últimos combatientes defensores de Mariúpol aún ocupan sectores de la ciudad y "lucharán hasta el final" frente a las tropas rusas, dijo el primer ministro de Ucrania, D*enys Shmygal*, en una entrevista emitida el domingo por la cadena televisiva estadounidense ABC.

"La ciudad no ha caído. Nuestras fuerzas militares, *nuestros soldados todavía están allí*. Lucharán hasta el final", aseguró Shmygal en el programa 'This Week' horas después del ultimátum ruso para que depongan las armas.

Los soldados ucranianos sitiados en Mariúpol el domingo parecían* haber ignorado el ultimátum de Rusia *de deponer las armas y evacuar este puerto estratégico en el sureste de Ucrania, cuya ocupación sería una gran victoria para Moscú.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (17 Abr 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Italia no ha robado nada. Nosotros decidimos aliarnos con el enemigo de nuestro enemigo, que además es un país sin recursos.
> Los italianos toman lo que nosotros dejamos por voluntad propia.



España estabiliza Marruecos con el tema del Sáhara e Italia estabiliza Argelia mediante un nuevo contrato de gas. Son cuestiones supranacionales en los que los gobiernos tienen poco o nada que rebatir, simplemente se asumen y punto. Eso si, dichos movimiento se estudian teniendo en cuenta el peso específico de cada nación y, lamentablemente, el actual peso de España es inferior al de Marruecos. A parte de que como siempre quien parte y reparte (EEUU) se lleva la mejor parte....


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Abr 2022)

Otro enlace con armas “regaladas” por la OTAN a los rusos, en el vídeo 2 es curioso ver como en la zona de los sótanos no hay rastros de mucha resistencia, es como si hubiesen abandonado la posición dejando el armamento intacto…curioso…








«Чем они воюют»: военнослужащий ВС РФ показал арсенал ВСУ в Мариуполе


По словам российского военного, украинские солдаты были хорошо подготовлены и натренированы к противостоянию с силами РФ.




tvzvezda.ru


----------



## Sinjar (17 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Zelenski dice que invitó a Macron a Ucrania para que constate que hay un "genocidio"*
> El presidente ucraniano,* Volodimir Zelenski*, afirmó que invitó a *Emmanuel Macron* a visitar Ucrania para que compruebe con sus propios ojos que las fuerzas rusas están cometiendo un "genocidio", un término que su homólogo francés se ha negado a utilizar hasta ahora. "Con respecto a Emmanuel, hablé con él", dijo Zelenski en una entrevista con el canal estadounidense CNN realizada el viernes y transmitida este domingo.
> 
> "Creo que quiere asegurarse de que Rusia entable un diálogo", opinó, para explicar la negativa del líder francés a denunciar un* "genocidio" por parte de las tropas rusas* que invaden Ucrania, a diferencia de la postura del presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden. El presidente ucraniano inicialmente consideró esta negativa "muy dolorosa" el miércoles.
> ...



En el Donbass desde 2014, correcto.


----------



## Alvin Red (17 Abr 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> De hecho es serbia, pero casi rusa, sí. En 2013, por un viaje de trabajo a Belgrado, anduve buscando CDs de ella, pues esa voz me tenía fascinado desde hacía tiempo. Para mi sorpresa, no la conocían en ninguna tienda de música. Finalmente, en una tienda que estaba especializada en clásica, me dijeron que había una tienda muy pequeña, detrás de un teatro, donde yo podría encontrar eso. No era tal tienda, sino una casa pequeña con jardín. Llamé, y tras un perro apareció una señora que encendió los fluorescentes de las vitrinas de la tienda. Y finalmente allí pude comprar una buena colección de su música.
> 
> -Qué música maravillosa! Finalmente puedo comprarla! -dije-
> -Muchas gracias! -dijo ella-.
> ...



*Off-topic*

Me recuerda un poco a Lorena Mckennitt (world music celta), menos a Márta Sebestyén (world music húngara) la que canto en la banda sonora de la pelicula "El paciente ingles".





Spoiler: CD completo


----------



## mazuste (17 Abr 2022)

Rusia sigue triturando los recursos militares y de combustible ucranianos


----------



## Teuro (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> No, el ejército alemán no está operativo, y es por la obsesión de la Merkel en tener unas cuentas económicas saneadas. Los alemanes han preferido exportar como locos ( y de paso servir como gran hub tecnico y logistico de los chinos) a gastar dinero en sus FFAAs y otras cosas.



Mientras tanto los chinos con un superhábit similar gastando en armamento como si no hubiera mañana. Ahora mismo están fabricando nukes a todo lo que les da su poder industrial.


----------



## rejon (17 Abr 2022)

*Unos 400 refugiados reciben teleconsulta con médicos ucranianos en Madrid.*
Cerca de 400 refugiados llegados de Ucrania han recibido ya teleconsulta con médicos ucranianos que trabajan en Madrid, gracias a una iniciativa que está teniendo "mucho éxito" *impulsada por el Colegio de Médicos de Madrid*.

En declaraciones a Efe, el presidente del Colegio, Manuel Martínez-Sellés, ha explicado que esa institución cuenta con unos* 57 colegiados oriundos de Ucrania* que residen en la Comunidad de Madrid y que, tras empezar con las teleconsultas el pasado 25 de marzo, ya llevaban 395 antes de Semana Santa, muchas de ellas relacionadas con la ansiedad y síntomas de estrés postraumático por "la dureza de las situaciones vividas".


----------



## Teuro (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Las FFAAs españolas....más vale que nunca tengamos una guerra porque su estado es de traca.



Sómos los que menos gastamos en la OTAN, es decir, el ejército más irrelevante de la OTAN. Pero está el gobierno actual como para invertir en ejército ...


----------



## Men-Drug oh! (17 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Chau chau chau guauu....*




Que te calles ya paralítico y di que te saquen a la calle que te vas a apolillar aquí so mermao.


----------



## Kron II (17 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> 500 misiles creo que son los que disponen los submarinos rusos. Ignoro los americanos, pero a estos últimos hay que sumarle franceses y británicos.



¿Y que postura tomarían las otras potencias nucleares restantes: China, India, Pakistán, Corea del Norte e Israel, si no hay otras ocultas? En un mundo perdido económica y socialmente alguna/s no rematarian al vencedor de esa guerra nuclear. Total las consecuencias naturales les iba a afectar de lleno, especialmente a los países más cercanos a Rusia, eso sí la catástrofe no acaba siendo global, como algunas teorías apuntan.


----------



## rejon (17 Abr 2022)

Men-Drug oh! dijo:


> Que te calles ya paralítico y di que te saquen a la calle que te vas a apolillar aquí so mermao.



Si te digo que eres un hijo de puta, pero con música de la tuna, no es un insulto, es arte....rata de cloaca...


----------



## kikoseis (17 Abr 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Italia no ha robado nada. Nosotros decidimos aliarnos con el enemigo de nuestro enemigo, que además es un país sin recursos.
> Los italianos toman lo que nosotros dejamos por voluntad propia.



Italia no ha robado nada, pero es jugar sucio. Puñalada trapera.

En todo caso, quién ha obligado a Sánchez a tomar esa decisión, debería de encargarse que Italia no jugase a los buitres.

Eso no hace más que indicar la calidad y fiabilidad de quién está al otro lado de la llamada a Sánchez.


----------



## Remequilox (17 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ucrania quiere que Occidente le preste 50.000 millones de dólares sin intereses
> 
> Ucrania está negociando actualmente un préstamo de 50.000 millones de dólares de Occidente, según ha declarado el asesor presidencial Oleg Ustenko. Así lo afirmó el asesor presidencial Oleh Ustenko.
> 
> ...



Suma y sigue.
El otro día, Zelensky a la Von der Leyen, 7.000 M$ "al mes".
Ahora el de los dineros, 50.000 M$ "por 6 meses", lo que viene a ser 8.300 M $ al mes.

Poquito a poquito, nos están haciendo la ventana de Overton: la "broma" de Ucrania nos va a costar unos 100.000 M$ al año, durante varios bastantes años. 
A los eurooccidentales. 
Así que nada, ni duchas en agua fría, barreño y estropajo, y a reciclar el agua.
Por cierto, la factura de gastos de representación ucraniana para España es de alrededor de 700 M € al mes. Más todos los sobrecostes de energía, compras de armamento a USA, etc etc.


----------



## Kron II (17 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Mientras tanto los chinos con un superhábit similar gastando en armamento como si no hubiera mañana. Ahora mismo están fabricando nukes a todo lo que les da su poder industrial.



Son dos partes: la tecnológica, algo que Alemania tiene y la capacidad de fabricación industrial. Algo en lo que ningún país se puede comparar actualmente China. Mucho menos Alemania.


----------



## rejon (17 Abr 2022)

Zelenskyi en la CNN:

Zelenskyy: "No creo en la paz después de lo que hemos visto en Ucrania".

El presidente ucraniano, Volodymyr Zelensky, declaró en una entrevista con la CNN que le cuesta creer en la fiabilidad de "algunos países o algunos líderes" tras la escalada de la guerra en Ucrania por parte de Rusia.

"No creo en la paz. Después de ver lo que está pasando en Ucrania. Nosotros... quiero decir que no creo en esa sensación de que debemos creer a algunos países o a algunos líderes. No nos creemos las palabras. Tras la escalada de Rusia, no creemos a nuestros vecinos. No nos creemos todo esto", dijo el presidente.

Añadió que ni siquiera cree en las garantías de seguridad documentadas ni en el derecho internacional después de que el Memorándum de Budapest se convirtiera en "un simple trozo de papel".

"Sólo creemos en las cosas pragmáticas basadas en los tratados. Si sois nuestros amigos o socios, dadnos armas, echadnos una mano, dadnos apoyo, dadnos dinero y detened a Rusia, dadle una patada a Rusia. Puedes hacerlo si eres un amigo", dijo.

Zelensky dijo que la única fe en este momento es la fe en nosotros mismos, en nuestro pueblo, la fe en nuestras Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y la fe en que los países apoyarán a Ucrania no sólo con sus palabras sino también con sus acciones. 

"De hecho, todo el mundo habla de ello (de ayudar a Ucrania ), pero como pueden ver, no todo el mundo tiene las agallas", subrayó el presidente.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (17 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Veo que *tu memoria es cortísima.*
> 
> Busca noticias *de los ucranianos devolviendo cadáveres a sus familias*.
> 
> ...




Si han admitido bajas, por cierto bastante más altas que las que han admitido los rusos aunque con toda probabilidad a años luz de las reales, no se Vd en que foro está. El 13 de marzo hace ya más de un més admitían 1300 KIA´s.


Zelenski admite 1.300 bajas militares ucranianas y cifra en 12.000 las rusas


Por cierto, en este mismo subforo se han puesto decenas, yo diría que cientos, de imágenes y vídeos de cadáveres de soldados rusos dejados miserablemente atrás como si fueran abono para el terreno, de hecho yo mismo lo he hecho y me han criticado que lo hiciera sin spoiler. Además haciendo esto dejas los cuerpos para que el enemigo haga propaganda con ellos como así han hecho y hunda más si cabe la de por sí hundida moral de las tropas a la par que aumenta la oposición a la guerra al percibir que están mintiendo.

Y repito, no es normal en la guerra que una de las partes se niegue a repatriar sus cadáveres, más si cabe cuando la parte contraria en principio parece que no pide nada en contrapartida, lo normal en las guerras es que se devuelvan los cuerpos a cambio de algo, a cambio de los cuerpos de la otra parte o a cambio de otra cosa, hay que ser muy hijo de perra para actuar así. Hace 100 años este tipo de comportamientos se saldaban con fusilamientos al amanecer.


Según algunas fuentes de inteligencia militar en Ucrania mueren al día entre 300 y 500 soldados rusos. De ser cierta la info casi el 3% del ejército ruso, de más de 800000 hombres, habría sido aniquilado ya en Ucrania. Algunos regimientos como el 331 aerotransportado han sido prácticamente borrados del mapa. Yo mismo he visto en la web fotos y vídeos que recogen centenares de decesos y vehículos destrozados.


*Una hemorragia de 500 soldados rusos muertos al día*

Una hemorragia de 500 soldados rusos muertos al día


----------



## bigmaller (17 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Zelenskyi en la CNN:
> 
> Zelenskyy: "No creo en la paz después de lo que hemos visto en Ucrania".
> 
> ...



El que no vea una marioneta de la CIA ahí, está como una cabra.


----------



## Kron II (17 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Sómos los que menos gastamos en la OTAN, es decir, el ejército más irrelevante de la OTAN. Pero está el gobierno actual como para invertir en ejército ...



Si por lo menos Europa tuviese una política de armamento independiente de EEUU, pero los únicos países independientes en armamento de los americanos son Francia y Suecia. Alemania lo ha intentado, pero ha visto la dificultad de los programas de colaboración con el resto de los europeos.


----------



## dabuti (17 Abr 2022)

Interesante análisis.









Propaganda de guerra


La guerra podría parecer algo difícil de “vender”, pero personas de todas las épocas y latitudes han mordido el anzuelo de su propaganda. Intentemos entender por qué.




www.elsaltodiario.com


----------



## rejon (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Cui Bono (17 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Veo que les gusta la sangre. A veces basta UN avión y UNA bomba *para terminar de convencer a los indecisos*. Cada vida que pueda ser salvada es un merito más para los rusos.
> 
> Masacrar humanos es algo bastante sencillo y existen múltiples herramientas para ello. Los rusos hasta el momento han demostrado que prefieren el sacrificio de los propios, antes que la masacre de los contrarios. Creo que eso los honra en el combate.



La horda prefiere matar civiles. Ha de castigarlos por no ser rusos. Por eso la orcada hace tantos amigos, primero poniendo vallas para que no escapen del fiestón y luego consiguiendo que quieran su compañía.


----------



## Teuro (17 Abr 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Putin está organizando manifestaciones a favor de la invasión en ciudades europeas*
> 
> *Berlín, Dublín, Hannover, Frankfurt y Atenas han acogido actos prorrusos en las últimas semanas.*
> 
> ...



Vuelven las viejas estrategias de la URSS: Participar activamente en guerras (encarcelando o liquidando aquel que ose de criticar dicha participación) como la Vietnam mientras promueve y financia redes de "hintelejtualleh" pacifistas en EEUU contra la guerra.


----------



## Tierra Azul (17 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Ya.
> 
> .- USA ya ha enviado una propuesta de reequiibrio de flotas, "averiando" seriamente un barco (para que los rumanos tomen nota, y hagan lo mismo con una de sus fragatas). Mejor averiado durante muchos meses, que no hundido. El aviso/propuesta USA es tanto a los rusos como a los rumanos
> ....



El otro dia vi que se hundio un barco de la II guerra yankie se referia a este barco? Me sorprende este tipo de cosas...


----------



## Harman (17 Abr 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> *Macron y todos los servicios secretos europeos ya saben que el genocidio es el cometido por Ucrania* en el Donbass, hay pruebas que son vox populi y circulan por todos lados, no ahora, hace años.
> 
> Joder es que vas a Youtube y está todo ahí documentado, vas a periódicos y también documentado, documentales independientes premiados, periodistas de investigación independendientes, etc.
> 
> ...



Lo saben sobretodo porque han colaborado y animado a Ucrania a cometerlo.


----------



## kelden (17 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Decían que durante los años de la crisis postreunifiación hacían prácticas con pistolas de juguete. Gastándose 100.000 millones anuales tardarán años en ser el primer ejército de Europa Occidental, y suponiendo que a Rusia no le hará gracia oir "Bundeswehr", "Wehrmacht" ó "Bundeswehrmacht".



A Francia menos aún.


----------



## Malevich (17 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Los que van ganando NO PIDEN que se detenga la Guerra . Eso lo hace quienes estan perdiendo .
> Rusia va ganando porque ha conseguido LOGROS , METAS , OBJETIVOS que son tangibles . Se pueden cuantificar en Km2 , en dolares , en Terawatts , etc . Es verdad que Rusia ha tenido bajas y reveses , pero el saldo es positivo .
> De momento 1 dolar = 80 rublos y ha conquistado / o va camino de conquistar 135 Km2 de territorio ucraniano .
> Es irrelevante si de " iure " o de facto . Lo relevante es que estan en poder de Rusia
> ...



Me gustan tus mensajes. Con alguna excepción.
De toda la vida el derecho sobre un territorio es el de conquista. No hay más.


----------



## rejon (17 Abr 2022)

Durante la carrera presidencial, Emmanuel Macron promete que después de la segunda vuelta de las elecciones, *Francia se convertirá en "el primer gran país en renunciar al petróleo y al gas",* según Midi Libre.

La segunda vuelta, recordamos, tendrá lugar dentro de una semana. La brecha entre Macron y Le Pen ahora es de alrededor del 5% a favor del titular.

Ukraine Now.


----------



## kelden (17 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Mientras tanto los chinos con un superhábit similar gastando en armamento como si no hubiera mañana. Ahora mismo están fabricando nukes a todo lo que les da su poder industrial.



Por qué será?


----------



## mazuste (17 Abr 2022)

Me recuerdan el embudo mental de ese atrofiado argentino con nacionalidad
española, conocido como alto representante de la UE, Joseph Borrell: 

Borrell: *"También quiero subrayar que Ucrania, como cualquier otro país del mundo, 
tiene derecho y es libre de elegir sus alianzas y asociaciones políticas o de seguridad."*

Y como Lavrov expone el embudo mental del mentado alto representante: 
*"Como me dijo Josep Borrell, "mejor no trabajen en África, porque ese lugar es nuestro". 
Eso es exactamente lo que dijo"*

Por un extraño olvido selectivo del ínclito caniche imperial, debe desconocer
la Doctrina Monroe de 1823 que sus jefes imponen allá y acullá.


----------



## clapham5 (17 Abr 2022)

CANDELA
El clapham acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia .
El Kremlin esta que arde ( es un simil...joer ) . Resulta que hace media hora el gabinete de crisis ( 50 % halcones / 50 % palomas ) le ha mosttrado al Zar Vladimirovich I , el " mapa " de la particion de Ucrania . Hecho en papel pergamino como el Sykes - Picot
bueno , pues el Zar ha dicho que Volynskaya para Polonia por encima de su cadaver .
Que ese Oblast fue parte del Imperio ruso desde 1795 hasta la I Guerra Mundial . NIET und NIET .
Sobre Leopolis no se hablo , pero se especula que El Zar quiere convertir Leopolis en un parque conmemorativo a las victimas de Mariupol y echaran abajo todo lo que este en un radio de 5 Km desde el Palacio Potocki


----------



## Harman (17 Abr 2022)

No _huevos_ de Pascua precisamente, aunque hoy es el día de ponérselos a los niños.


----------



## Harman (17 Abr 2022)

Imágenes de las consecuencias de un ataque aéreo contra posiciones militares y nacionalistas ucranianas cerca de la planta de Azovstal.

"Delante de nuestros ojos, la aviación rusa impactó contra un edificio residencial de cinco plantas en el que estaban atrincheradas las fuerzas de seguridad ucranianas", declaró el corresponsal de Izvestiya, Oleksiy Poltoranin.

t.me/anna_news/28660

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Guaguei (17 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El presidente francés Macron hace esta promesa electoral: "Europa debe estar preparada para aceptar hasta 60 millones de refugiados en los próximos 20 años procedentes de África y Oriente Medio, porque las sanciones contra Rusia provocarán un colapso económico en África, que a su vez importa enormes cantidades de trigo ruso".
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/43068



esta haciendo campaña por el voto inmigrante, los inconscientes franceses que le votan no van a cambiar el voto por nada, es un gran traidor
en un futuro esos inmigrantes y otros de toda europa seran programados y llamados a filas contra el este, europa esta en manos del verdadero mal


----------



## Kron II (17 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Vuelven las viejas estrategias de la URSS: Participar activamente en guerras (encarcelando o liquidando aquel que ose de criticar dicha participación) como la Vietnam mientras promueve y financia redes de "hintelejtualleh" pacifistas en EEUU contra la guerra.



Que se lo digan a China en Hong Kong en 2019, por eso siempre los tendremos de nuestra parte... A bueno, que solo las revueltas que organizamos nosotros son democráticas.

En muchos de sus comentarios, me parece una persona con capacidad de análisis, pero el uso del malestar como forma de desestabilización de tu enemigo es de primero de estrategia. También cabe pensar que en muchos de los casos en los que se usa de forma exitosa existe una mezcla de malestar socioeconómico, engaño y coacción. Tres de los ingredientes clásicos de los conflictos desde que el ser humano se organizó en sociedades.


----------



## Tierra Azul (17 Abr 2022)

os aviso, luego diran que es por la guerra contra Rusia o putin para los amantes de la otan 








Germany to provide over 1 billion euros' military aid to Ukraine - Insider Paper


The German government on Friday said it plans to release more than a billion euros in military aid for Ukraine, amid complaints by Kyiv it is not receiving heavy weapons from Berlin. The funds will feature in a supplementary budget for this year. In total, taking into account all countries...




insiderpaper.com





Para esto sí hay dinero pero para pagar pensiones, gas etc de eso no, ojala se acabe la guerra pronto a ver que excusas pondran los putos capitalistas que se aprovechan del lio, que llevan subiendo precios desde el 2020


----------



## Harman (17 Abr 2022)

La brigada de los Urales derrotó en combate a las fuerzas especiales de élite de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y a las fuerzas de la 79ª Brigada
En la batalla cerca de Borovaya, cerca de Izyum, en la región de Kharkiv, una unidad recién formada con sólo las fuerzas del destacamento de vanguardia derribó a las fuerzas especiales de élite de las AFU y a las fuerzas de la 79ª Brigada del asentamiento, capturando muchas armas de la OTAN. Un buen número de enemigos fueron asesinados, algunos tomados como prisioneros. Pronto habrá más detalles sobre el terreno.
La Brigada de Ataque de los Urales cuenta con un gran número de voluntarios con experiencia de combate en puntos conflictivos.

t.me/anna_news/28656


----------



## Harman (17 Abr 2022)

Dmitri Medvédev sobre el incumplimiento de las obligaciones de Rusia que tanto desean los líderes europeos:
"Un impago de Rusia podría convertirse en un impago de Europa. Tanto moral como, probablemente, económicamente. El sistema financiero de la UE no es totalmente sostenible, la confianza de los ciudadanos está cayendo. Y no tembló tanto ni siquiera en el memorable 2008, y entonces fue muy difícil.
Espere un poderoso agradecimiento de los europeos de a pie por la hiperinflación, que no puede achacarse a los malvados rusos, por la falta de alimentos básicos en las tiendas y por la afluencia de refugiados que desencadenará una ola de crímenes violentos digna de la ola de crímenes albanesa. Entonces los tíos de Bruselas tendrán que cambiar su retórica. De lo contrario, ¡las apestosas hogueras de neumáticos arderán en las calles de las cuidadas ciudades europeas para gloria de los héroes de Maidan y de la Gran Pémogie sobre Europa!"

t.me/boris_rozhin/43112


----------



## Satori (17 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Mientras tanto los chinos con un *superhábit *similar gastando en armamento como si no hubiera mañana. Ahora mismo están fabricando nukes a todo lo que les da su poder industrial.



Taliban, ven que te necesitan.


----------



## Iskra (17 Abr 2022)

Zelenski: "Estamos preparados para luchar contra Rusia durante 10 años"


"No podemos renunciar a nuestro territorio pero debemos encontrar una forma de diálogo con Rusia", declaró el mandatario ucraniano.




actualidad.rt.com




Payaso, títere y psicópata. Todo a la vez. Eso sí, millonario.

El presidente de Ucrania, Vladímir Zelenski, afirmó este domingo en una entrevista exclusiva para CNN que su país no está dispuesto a aceptar un ultimátum y, si es necesario, prefiere luchar por su territorio.

El mandatario ucraniano subrayó que, "por muchas razones", considera "muy importante" la *batalla por Donbass* contra las fuerzas rusas "que puede *afectar el curso de toda la guerra*". Zelenski detalló al respecto que una de las "mejores" unidades militares de Ucrania se ubica en Donbass, por lo que es importante para el país preservar los territorios. "Es muy importante ganar esa batalla", recalcó.


Al mismo tiempo, destacó la importancia del diálogo entre las partes para evitar víctimas entre la población. "No podemos renunciar a nuestro territorio pero debemos encontrar una forma de diálogo con Rusia", declaró el mandatario ucraniano.

"Para nosotros, es un precio muy alto. Si hay una oportunidad para hablar, hablaremos. ¿Pero hablar solamente bajo un ultimátum de Rusia? En este caso es una cuestión de actitud hacia nosotros, no sobre si el diálogo es 'bueno' o 'malo'. Eso es imposible", enfatizó.

Sin embargo, afirmó que su país está dispuesto a seguir en el combate si fracasan las negociaciones. "Estamos preparados para luchar contra la Federación de Rusia *durante 10 años*", aseveró Zelenski.

*Kiev "prohibió las negociaciones de rendición"*
Actualmente, hasta 400 mercenarios están rodeados en la planta siderúrgica Azovstal en Mariúpol por el Ejército ruso. Moscú informó que a los militares bloqueados *les propusieron deponer las armas* y de esta forma salvar sus vidas.

"No obstante, el régimen nacionalista de Kiev, según una interceptación de radio, *prohibió las negociaciones de rendición*, ordenando a los nazis [del batallón] Azov que dispararan en el acto a todos los soldados ucranianos y mercenarios extranjeros que quisieran deponer las armas", aseguró el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, Ígor Konashénkov.


----------



## Harman (17 Abr 2022)

Como se prometió. El Ejército Popular de Liberación de China está llevando a cabo un amplio ejercicio militar en respuesta a la visita de congresistas estadounidenses a Taiwán. El vídeo muestra a la brigada mecanizada anfibia del 73º Grupo de Ejército de la Zona Oriental del Mando de Combate del EPL entrenando para capturar la costa de un enemigo simulado.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43111

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## rejon (17 Abr 2022)

*El primer ministro de Ucrania asegura que Mariúpol "sigue sin caer" a pesar del ultimátum de Rusia*

"La ciudad sigue sin caer", ha declarado el primer ministro ucraniano en declaraciones a la cadena estadounidense ABC. "Los militares van a luchar hasta el final", ha añadido.

“La situación en Mariúpol es difícil y dura. La lucha está ocurriendo en este momento. El Ejército ruso está llamando constantemente a unidades adicionales para asaltar la ciudad", ha declarado el portavoz.








El primer ministro de Ucrania asegura que Mariúpol "sigue sin caer" a pesar del ultimátum de Rusia


El primer ministro de Ucrania, Denis Shmigal, ha asegurado este domingo que las fuerzas ucranianas...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Kron II (17 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> os aviso, luego diran que es por la guerra contra Rusia o putin para los amantes de la otan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A pesar de lo que pensemos, toda sociedad tiene un umbral de dolor, algunas muy alto y otras relativamente bajo. Sin embargo, cuando se cruza ese umbral no importan políticos o medios de comunicación, porque solo importa, para una gran masa de población, cubrir sus necesidades básicas, como enunció Maslow:


----------



## Satori (17 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Sómos los que menos gastamos en la OTAN, es decir, el ejército más irrelevante de la OTAN. Pero está el gobierno actual como para invertir en ejército ...



Hay mucho gasto oculto que no cuenta como gasto militar. Pero vamos, que también lo gastamos de mala manera.


----------



## Tierra Azul (17 Abr 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> A pesar de lo que pensemos, toda sociedad tiene un umbral de dolor, algunas muy alto y otras relativamente bajo. Sin embargo, cuando se cruza ese umbral no importan políticos o medios de comunicación, porque solo importa, para una gran masa de población, cubrir sus necesidades básicas, como enunció Maslow:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1028238



Cuando llegue el umbral del "doló" os olvidareis de rusia, zopensky y putin, ya lo dije dias atras en otro hilo...esto lo estan provocando los putos politicos y la UE, italia ya esta jodida y estoy pendiente de mi madre alla. Es serio


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (17 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El primer ministro de Ucrania asegura que Mariúpol "sigue sin caer" a pesar del ultimátum de Rusia*
> 
> "La ciudad sigue sin caer", ha declarado el primer ministro ucraniano en declaraciones a la cadena estadounidense ABC. "Los militares van a luchar hasta el final", ha añadido.
> 
> ...



Correcto. Tienen unas 12h para aceptar la rendición desde el ultimátum.


----------



## Harman (17 Abr 2022)

Militares rusos muestran una instalación de reparación de equipos en el campo

La base de reparación está prácticamente en primera línea.

Gracias a ello, el tiempo de evacuación y reparación de los equipos rusos se ha reducido considerablemente.

Por ejemplo, los especialistas no tardan más de 8 horas en sustituir el motor de un vehículo blindado de transporte de tropas.

t.me/anna_news/28662

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Impresionante (17 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Vuelven las viejas estrategias de la URSS: Participar activamente en guerras (encarcelando o liquidando aquel que ose de criticar dicha participación) como la Vietnam mientras promueve y financia redes de "hintelejtualleh" pacifistas en EEUU contra la guerra.



Jajaja, manifestaciones también son bots?


----------



## Impresionante (17 Abr 2022)

¡Azov ejecutó a un mercenario turco y lo tiró a la basura! Las fuerzas de la RPD encontraron a un mercenario turco esposado y arrojado a un contenedor, muy probablemente porque no quería seguir las órdenes de Azov.

¡Se espera que Azov se deshaga de los combatientes extranjeros!


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (17 Abr 2022)

*Mucho me temo que no se rendirán, mucho me temo que les van a soltar un pepino de proporciones bíblicas.......nada de lo que pasa favorece a los habitantes de la vieja y perdida Europa*

El ultimátum ruso ha expirado. La Fuerza Aérea Rusa, incluido un bombardero estratégico Tu-22M3 (video) con capacidad nuclear, comenzó a bombardear #Azovstal. Las milicias separatistas de #Donetsk y #Lugansk piden liderar el último asalto al complejo siderúrgico.


----------



## anestesia (17 Abr 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Zelenski: "Estamos preparados para luchar contra Rusia durante 10 años"
> 
> 
> "No podemos renunciar a nuestro territorio pero debemos encontrar una forma de diálogo con Rusia", declaró el mandatario ucraniano.
> ...



*También han asesinado a partidarios de la negociación:
En Ucrania, con la bendición de los países occidentales, los que están a favor de una negociación han sido eliminados – Jacques Baud*
Oficial retirado de la inteligencia militar suiza. ¿Es posible saber realmente qué ha pasado y qué está pasando en Ucrania? _Jacques Baud, The Unz Review 02 abr 2022_

El 27 de febrero, el gobierno ucraniano acordó entablar negociaciones con Rusia.* Pero pocas horas después, la Unión Europea votó **un presupuesto** de 450 millones de euros para suministrar armas a Ucrania, echando leña al fuego* . A partir de entonces, *los ucranianos sintieron que no necesitaban llegar a un acuerdo. * La resistencia de la milicia de Azov en Mariupol incluso condujo a un impulso de 500 millones de euros para armas.

En Ucrania, con el beneplácito de los países occidentales, *los que están a favor de una negociación han sido eliminados. Es el caso de Denis Kireyev, uno de los negociadores ucranianos, **asesinado** el 5 de marzo por el servicio secreto ucraniano (SBU) porque era demasiado favorable a Rusia y fue considerado un traidor. El mismo destino corrió Dmitry Demyanenko, exdirector adjunto de la dirección principal de la SBU para Kiev y su región, quien fue asesinado el 10 de marzo porque era demasiado favorable a un acuerdo con Rusia* : la milicia Mirotvorets ("pacificador") le disparó. . Esta milicia está asociada con el sitio web Mirotvorets, que enumera los “enemigos de Ucrania”, con sus datos personales, direcciones y teléfonos, para que puedan ser hostigados o incluso eliminados; una práctica que es punible en muchos países, pero no en Ucrania. La ONU y algunos países europeos han exigido el cierre de este sitio, pero la Rada [parlamento ucraniano] rechazó esa demanda.


----------



## Octubrista (17 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Cuando llegue el umbral del "doló" os olvidareis de rusia, zopensky y putin, ya lo dije dias atras en otro hilo...esto lo estan provocando los putos politicos y la UE, italia ya esta jodida y estoy pendiente de mi madre alla. Es serio



La gente va a entrar en shock cuando vean que restringen la venta de hidrocarburos, e impidan circular y viajar en determinadas condiciones, o cuando haya apagones (programados o no).

Y lo anterior está ya en los guiones planificados, para que a la gente le entre con sangre la Agenda 2030, y la pérdida de libertades.

De la pobreza que vendrá, vía inflación y carencia de productos, ya no hablo.

Doy por seguro que desde EEUU se forzará a Ucrania a que corte y/o dificulte el paso de gas a Europa.


----------



## dabuti (17 Abr 2022)

La prensa española habla de cientos.

La BBC de más de 4.000......vídeo de Belgrado.


----------



## rejon (17 Abr 2022)

Así es. Pero tenga cuidado con lo que dice. Por mucho sentido común que carguen sus palabras, y precisamente debido a la manipulación emocional sobre el ciudadano medio, le van a descalificar e insultar.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Vuelven las viejas estrategias de la URSS: Participar activamente en guerras (encarcelando o liquidando aquel que ose de criticar dicha participación) como la Vietnam mientras promueve y financia redes de "hintelejtualleh" pacifistas en EEUU contra la guerra.



Teuro, acabas de finalizar con mi paciencia, estoy harto de gilipolleces. A más ver, al ignore.


----------



## Kron II (17 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> No _huevos_ de Pascua precisamente, aunque hoy es el día de ponérselos a los niños.



Un dato curioso es que en otros tiempos los TU-22M formaban parten de la denominada fuerza aérea naval y su principal misión era atacar a los grupos de portaviones de EEUU con misiles antibuque de largo alcance. Parece que su capacidad para portar una de las dos versiones del Kinzhal puede devolver este bello aparato, al menos en parte, a su misión original


----------



## Salamandra (17 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Militares rusos muestran una instalación de reparación de equipos en el campo
> 
> La base de reparación está prácticamente en primera línea.
> 
> ...



Pues como identifiquen el lugar, cuidado con los drones ¿no les pasó algo parecido a los ukras?


----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Abr 2022)

t.me/azmilitary11/2550

A estos que atan Abuelos estamos apoyándo los Occidentales. ¡Canallas!


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (17 Abr 2022)

Un avión de carga Boeing 747 de National Airlines vinculado al Pentágono EEUU
vuela a Rzeszow, Polonia. A bordo hay otro lote de armas para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Este es el segundo vuelo de este tipo en los últimos días.




*Yo iría con mucho cuidado no sea se produzca un incendio en el interior.*


En las imágenes, el lugar donde un misil ruso FAB impactó contra FAB es una bomba aérea de alto explosivo diseñada para destruir estructuras de hormigón armado.


----------



## Don Pascual (17 Abr 2022)

Curiosa imagen.


----------



## Harman (17 Abr 2022)

Información privilegiada
El Mi-6 ha proporcionado a la Oficina del Presidente nuevos datos sobre la segunda fase de la campaña militar rusa en Ucrania.

Según la Inteligencia británica, la fase activa comenzará tras la caída de Azovstal, con ataques desde el sur y el norte sobre las posiciones de las AFU y el cerco del frente oriental a lo largo de las fronteras de la región de Dnipropetrovsk.

Las fuerzas rusas crearán entonces varios contornos, con el exterior trabajando en los intentos de las AFU de romper el cerco y el interior para crear varias calderas.

t.me/Oleg_Blokhin/20823


----------



## Harman (17 Abr 2022)

La vorágine de odio en Ucrania sigue arreciando, lo que podría llevar a una mayor nazificación de la sociedad ucraniana.

Son juguetes para niños. Javelin y el Mriya se quemaron cerca de Gostomel. Y esta noticia no tiene ninguna gracia.

t.me/mig41/16567


----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Abr 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> Un dato curioso es que en otros tiempos los TU-22M formaban parten de la denominada fuerza aérea naval y su principal misión era atacar a los grupos de portaviones de EEUU con misiles antibuque de largo alcance. Parece que su capacidad para portar una de las dos versiones del Kinzhal puede devolver este bello aparato, al menos en parte, a su misión original



Siempre la ha mantenido, en tiempos de la URSS usaba el misil Kh-22 pero desde hace unos años han sacado una nueva versión, el Kh-32 que esta pensado para sobrepasar las defensas AEGIS de una taskforce por velocidad y techo (altura de vuelo).

Se le esta dando mucha publicidad al Kinzhal por lo que impone pero el Kh-32 es una amenaza temible.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (17 Abr 2022)

BM-21 grad a plena capacidad contra las milicias secceSionistas del este del país. El circunsionismo NWO y la masonería promueven los seccesionismos por todo el globo, quieren fragmentar los países al máximo, sobre todo los países grandes, así es más sencillo unificarlos todos bajo un gobierno global en la sombra porque aumenta su dependencia de los demás. El establishment globlista quería guerra y ya la tenía, además no en cualquier sitio, sino en plena Europa, el sueño húmedo de los satanistas. Lo próximo será promover una guerra entre Marruecos y Argelia para poder mandar 20 millones de moronegros a Eurabia.


----------



## Malevich (17 Abr 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Curiosa imagen.



Rusia, imperio multinacional y multiconfesional. Integrador.


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Abr 2022)

Otro cochinocóptero ensuciando el sagrado suelo de Ucrania


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Abr 2022)

Ursula Von der Leyen ha declarado que las sanciones se están comiendo de forma efectiva la económia rusa.


----------



## El-Mano (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (17 Abr 2022)

(VIDEO) Algunas palabras más sobre la defensa aérea. Tanto nuestros sistemas como los del enemigo. El régimen de Kiev se estaba preparando para la guerra con Rusia, a juzgar por los documentos que he visto había diferentes opciones. Los ejercicios simulaban acciones defensivas y ofensivas. A juzgar por los datos, el Estado Mayor de las AFU disponía de información de inteligencia actualizada, que incluía el número de unidades y formaciones rusas, tanto en la fuerza aérea como en el sistema de defensa aérea y de misiles. Los fragmentos del sistema de defensa aérea ucraniano siguen siendo operativos incluso ahora. No se han destruido todos los sistemas SAM, y no se puede contar en absoluto el número de MANPADS a disposición de las formaciones del régimen de Kiev. Lo mismo ocurre con las fuerzas aéreas. El enemigo no utiliza tanto aviones como helicópteros en masa. Rara vez y de forma selectiva. Hubo una incursión en Belgorod, y durante toda la semana ha habido intentos de ataque a las unidades de brat al sur de Izyum. Lo que no hicieron en los primeros días de la operación lo están haciendo ahora los combatientes. La fuerza aérea y la defensa aérea de las AFU están siendo atacadas. 

t.me/epoddubny/9826

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## mazuste (17 Abr 2022)

DiceThe New York Times que La Unión Europea planea sancionar el petróleo ruso, 
y que según la Ursula Von Der Luger, esperará que pasen las elecciones en Francia
para que sus consecuencias no beneficien a Marine Le Pen...Y tal y tal.


----------



## NS 4 (17 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los que torturaba y fusilaba también lo amaban.



Dime un dictador que no lo haga???
No me diras tu, siendo hobbesiano, que lo dictadores rojos no se pasan los cacareados derechos humanos (en los que tu no crees...o no, a la manera occidental) por el forro de los cojones...no torturan...???
En todo caso...

Estamos al borde del precipicio...lo sabes tu y lo se yo, y todos los que estamos por aqui...

De verdad crees que merece la pena seguir la pugna???
Cuanto mas tiempo necesitais para pasar pagina y mirar a las personas y sus necesidades...ver lo que nos sigue uniendo...avanzar hacia un pais que no siga flagelandose y desgastandose, convenientemente estimulado por sus sempiternos enemigos????
Sigue habiendo malos españoles y buenos españoles???
Porque...yo solo veo paisanos mios, perdidos, empobrecidos, embrutecidos...desesperados (en Canarias 6 de cada 10 sin trabajo...), enajenados...y totalmente programados...indefensos ante lo que viene...inermes debido a la ingenieria social recibida...

Cuanto mas tiene que sufrir España en luchas tribales, fratricidas??

Cuanto mas el toro español tiene que seguir embistiendo el capote rojo por un lado...y azul por el otro??
Es eso todo a lo que somos capaces de aspirar???

Yo por mi parte, no me quedan mas energias para gastarlas en tirios y troyanos...

Haced con nuestra historia lo que querais...ya lo estais haciendo...eso no va a arreglar nada...al reves ...cerrara todas las vias de resurgimiento, si es que alguna queda aun.

Cuando la parca te llegue acuerdate de todo lo que he dicho...y preguntate si de verdad serviste a tu pueblo...o se lo pusiste aun mas dificil.

Al dictador el pueblo lo enterro en olor de multitudes...a ver si podeis borrar tambien eso.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Abr 2022)

t.me/zvezdanews/76929

Según Zvezda News 

Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron dos aviones MiG-29 ucranianos en el aire cerca de los asentamientos de Fedorovka y Zavody en la región de Kharkiv. 

Un vehículo aéreo no tripulado ucraniano fue derribado cerca del pueblo de Preobrazhenskoe, región de Pavlograd.


----------



## Harman (17 Abr 2022)

Las consecuencias del ataque de hoy en la zona de la planta aérea de Kharkiv, que ya había sido blanco de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas el 1 de marzo. En el mismo lugar -en la intersección de la calle Sumska y la calle Derevyanko- hay un gran puesto de control de las AFU con un aparcamiento para material militar.

t.me/epoddubny/9820


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Abr 2022)

Heroína ucrania lista para asar cochino y echar sus restos a los perros


----------



## hartman (17 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


>



una pena siempre otaneaba.


----------



## JoséBatallas (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## MiguelLacano (17 Abr 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> De hecho es serbia, pero casi rusa, sí. En 2013, por un viaje de trabajo a Belgrado, anduve buscando CDs de ella, pues esa voz me tenía fascinado desde hacía tiempo. Para mi sorpresa, no la conocían en ninguna tienda de música. Finalmente, en una tienda que estaba especializada en clásica, me dijeron que había una tienda muy pequeña, detrás de un teatro, donde yo podría encontrar eso. No era tal tienda, sino una casa pequeña con jardín. Llamé, y tras un perro apareció una señora que encendió los fluorescentes de las vitrinas de la tienda. Y finalmente allí pude comprar una buena colección de su música.
> 
> -Qué música maravillosa! Finalmente puedo comprarla! -dije-
> -Muchas gracias! -dijo ella-.
> ...



Dejé la mitad de mi corazón en Kosovo. Y la monja Teofanía, que siempre me recordaba que debía cuidar a los chicos, que los veía compartir el cigarrillo y le daba pena de ellos... la ingenuidad y la santidad juntas. No me hice ortodoxo, pero sobre todo porque alguien entendido en la materia me dijo que no era necesario. El Papa ha dicho que "convertir" ortodoxos en católicos es pecado... porque la ortodoxia es el cristianismo en su pureza más original y menos manipulada. Buen viaje a la tierra de don Lev Nikoláievich, el más grande entre los grandes de la narrativa mundial, y de Pushkin, el más grande poeta romántico que haya habido y habrá.


----------



## JoséBatallas (17 Abr 2022)

Rusia estableció las banderas rojas alrededor de todo el perímetro Azovstal, los nazis, por orden expresa de Zelensky y ante la amenaza de ser fusilados, no plantaron las banderas blancas acordadas para aceptar la rendición. Nadie salió. Ahora serán enterrados en la fábrica.


----------



## MiguelLacano (17 Abr 2022)

La verdad es que don Guillermo los tiene cuadrados, es un patriota de pies a cabeza, con corazón y valor a raudales. Digno epígono de los grandes antepasados que hubo en su familia.


----------



## hartman (17 Abr 2022)

farlopenski quiere un alamo.


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Abr 2022)

T90 capturado por ucranios en Dombass


----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Abr 2022)

Impresionante vídeo de ataques del dron Orion.

t.me/asbmil/1090

Compilación de video del dron de ataque Ruso Orion que lleva a cabo ataques precisos sobre objetivos militares ucranianos. También hemos visto 3 o 4 impactos de artillería mezclados en esta compilación.


----------



## MiguelLacano (17 Abr 2022)

Un día tal que hoy le dábamos bien por el culo a los anglos. Hay que celebrarlo. Espero que los ruskys me den una alegría desguazando hoy mismo a los que apoya la canalla anglo, esos ucronazis despreciables arrinconados en la acería, como ratas.


----------



## Fausto1880 (17 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Rusia estableció las banderas rojas alrededor de todo el perímetro Azovstal, los nazis, por orden expresa de Zelensky y ante la amenaza de ser fusilados, no plantaron las banderas blancas acordadas para aceptar la rendición. Nadie salió. Ahora serán enterrados en la fábrica.
> 
> ...



La verdad es que la resistencia es heróica en sumo grado.


----------



## MiguelLacano (17 Abr 2022)

En la legión española y en cualquier unidad militar de España sólo se enseña una cosa: conocer y respetar la historia de España y defender sus intereses, la de su gente, la que desde hace siglos trabaja y lucha para sobrevivir y vivir con dignidad y justicia.


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Abr 2022)

Heroínas ucranias diciendo que después de matar a todos los invasores van a venir a españa a sacar de sus madrigueras a toda la chochino-holgazanada a base de guantazos.


----------



## JoséBatallas (17 Abr 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> La verdad es que la resistencia es heróica en sumo grado.



Es muy relativo, heróica o estúpida, se podría debatir largo y tendido.


----------



## rejon (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (17 Abr 2022)

Igor Bezler vuelve a la carga.
Se encarga de restablecer el orden en Berdyansk

t.me/boris_rozhin/43117


----------



## Roedr (17 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Rusia estableció las banderas rojas alrededor de todo el perímetro Azovstal, los nazis, por orden expresa de Zelensky y ante la amenaza de ser fusilados, no plantaron las banderas blancas acordadas para aceptar la rendición. Nadie salió. Ahora serán enterrados en la fábrica.



los rusos van a terminar con esto de la forma en que los americanos habrían empezado


----------



## MiguelLacano (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (17 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> t.me/zvezdanews/76929
> 
> Según Zvezda News
> 
> ...



Tienen que mejorar los Pantir para combatir los drones. No es normal que se le escapen o incluso destruyan antiaéreos de baja cota. 

En el conflicto sirio se publicaron videos que dejaban en muy mal lugar a dichos antiaéreos.


----------



## Salamandra (17 Abr 2022)

Mariupol capture could be ‘a crucial turning point’ for Ukraine-Russia conflict - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





CHINA /  DIPLOMACIA
La captura de Mariupol podría ser 'un punto de inflexión crucial' para el conflicto Ucrania-Rusia

En ese momento, los funcionarios estadounidenses evaluaron la intención de los rusos de reagruparse y luego comenzaron otra operación militar, centrándose en la región de Donbass y el sureste de Ucrania 

Tomar el puerto cerca de la entrada a San Petersburgo también es estratégicamente importante para disuadir a Suecia y Finlandia, que también han propuesto unirse a la OTAN. 

Rusia dijo recientemente que una región báltica libre de armas nucleares ya no sería posible si Finlandia y Suecia se convierten en miembros de la OTAN, en alusión a despliegues nucleares adicionales en Europa, dijo CNBC 

Si bien el conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania no se alivia, el secretario de Estado de EE. UU., Antony Blinken, dijo a los aliados europeos que EE. UU. cree que las operaciones militares rusas en Ucrania podrían durar hasta fines de 2022, dijo CNN el viernes. 

Curioso que abran frentes dialécticos de guerra fuera de Ukrania.


----------



## Harman (17 Abr 2022)

Por cierto, RIA Novosti informa aquí que el brigadier del 36º regimiento, el criminal de guerra coronel Baranyuk, ha ido a ver a Bandera.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43119


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (17 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Rusia estableció las banderas rojas alrededor de todo el perímetro Azovstal, los nazis, por orden expresa de Zelensky y ante la amenaza de ser fusilados, no plantaron las banderas blancas acordadas para aceptar la rendición. Nadie salió. Ahora serán enterrados en la fábrica.



Es una lástima destruir dicha factoría.


----------



## JoséBatallas (17 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Heroínas ucranias diciendo que después de matar a todos los invasores van a venir a españa a sacar de sus madrigueras a toda la chochino-holgazanada a base de guantazos.



Primero que empiecen con estos que los tienen cerca y ya cuando los liquiden si eso que se preocupen del resto.


----------



## Fausto1880 (17 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Es muy relativo, heróica o estúpida, se podría debatir largo y tendido.



Heroica, sin duda. Y muy efectiva. Si hubieran tomado Mariupol con rapidez, después los rusos habrían tomado Odessa o Kiev.
La guerra está como está gracias a los combatientes de Mariupol.


----------



## MiguelLacano (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (17 Abr 2022)

Aquí hay un pruf.
Vídeo de la liquidación del comandante de la 36ª Brigada, el coronel Baranyuk.

Durante el avance de los marines de la 36ª Brigada de la planta "Illicha" de la ciudad de Mariupol, hubo otro intento de salida, pero ya el comandante de esta unidad. Según mi información, el personal fue lanzado bajo el fuego de nuestras unidades como carne para desviar la atención. La tarea principal era que los comandantes salieran. ¡¡¡Pero nuestro trabajo de inteligencia, como siempre, es excelente!!!

Las Fuerzas Especiales del DNR impidieron un intento de salida de los altos mandos.
Durante la batalla, murieron hasta 50 militares, incluidos cinco oficiales superiores del mando de la brigada, y otros 42 se rindieron.
Durante el examen del lugar de la batalla, se encontraron entre los muertos el cuerpo del comandante de la 36ª Brigada de Marines Independientes, el coronel Vladimir Anatolievich Baranyuk, sus objetos personales y sus armas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43121


----------



## Botones Sacarino (17 Abr 2022)

Una radiografía del desastre ruso en Ucrania:


----------



## raptors (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Insisto, no hay que mirar el justo ahora. Hay que ver por donde se van desarrollando las cosas, y creo sinceramente que en una década o década y media los eeuu van a estar en una posición de gran ventaja en cuanto a un primer golpe nuclear.



*El que "Satori" sea empinado proUsa..!!* no significa que Usa va estar mejor... todas las estadísticas mundiales muestran que el poder de los g*USA*nos va en declive...



> Ascenso y declive de Estados Unidos en la hegemonía mundial



y eso que ese estudio es del 2019...!!


----------



## Guaguei (17 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Heroína ucrania lista para asar cochino y echar sus restos a los perros



eres un tarado como zelensky, de todas formas esta no creo que este luchando mucho ni vaya a hacerlo, pero es una buena foto con todo el equipo nuevecito y a extrenar, es propaganda para captar


----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Abr 2022)

Vídeo inside de combates nocturnos con gafas de visión infrarroja.

t.me/azmilitary11/2567

Durante el avance de los infantes de marina de la brigada 36 de la planta de Ilyich en la ciudad de Mariupol, hubo otro intento de irse, pero ya al mando de esta unidad. Según nuestros datos, el personal fue arrojado bajo el fuego de las unidades de la DPR, como carne, para distraer la vista. La tarea principal es la salida de los comandantes. ¡Pero la inteligencia de DPR está funcionando, como siempre, perfectamente!

Las fuerzas especiales de la RPD impidieron un intento de salida del personal de mando superior.
Durante la batalla, murieron hasta 50 militares, incluidos cinco oficiales superiores de la dirección de la brigada, y 42 más se rindieron.
Durante la inspección del lugar del enfrentamiento, el cuerpo del comandante de la brigada separada 36 de la Infantería de Marina, el coronel Baranyuk Vladimir Anatolyevich, sus objetos personales y armas fueron encontrados entre los muertos. Su cuerpo se está quemando al final.

ÚLTIMAS NOTICIAS
El comandante de la 36.ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina separada de AFU Baranyuk fue DESMILITARIZADO en Mariupol durante un intento de penetración


----------



## El-Mano (17 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



¿De verdad la estan asaltando? Yo hubiera esperado a mañana, para tener luz todo el dia.


----------



## frangelico (17 Abr 2022)

Una cosa curiosa es el despliegue de la US Navy en Europa. El Truman está en Croacia pegadito a la costa y tienen el Kearsarge en Noruega, en Tromso, en el mismo muelle, eso es una posición rara como no sea para atacar Murmansk, algo que parece suicida . Ahí se ve la utilidad de haber fabricado el narco estado kosovar, da continuidad casi desde el Adriático a Bulgaria y permitiría operaciones un poco apuradas en alcance, pero para eso están los KC-135 en Rumanía y Bulgaria .

Luego hay frente a Norfolk un par de portaviones más listos para salir, supongo, pero no querrán meterlos en Europa por si hay de pronto sorpresa en Asia. O en el Golfo.


----------



## Roedr (17 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Es una lástima destruir dicha factoría.



Peor aún es que habrán sufrido muchísimas bajas para terminar haciendo lo que podían haber hecho el primer día y salvar la vida de sus soldados. No sé quién se preocupa menos por la vida de los soldados rusos, si los generales ucras o los generales rusos.


----------



## Roedr (17 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Una cosa curiosa es el despliegue de la US Navy en Europa. El Truman está en Croacia pegadito a la costa y tienen el Kearsarge en Noruega, en Tromso, en el mismo muelle. Ahí se ve la utilidad de haber fabricado el narco estado kosovar, da continuidad desde el Adriático a Bulgaria y permitiría operaciones un poco apuradas en alcance, pero para eso están los KC-135 en Rumanía y Bulgaria .



Imagino que moverán todo por si tienen que actuar. En fin, espero que Rusia esté produciendo Khinzals a destajo.


----------



## Harman (17 Abr 2022)

Los cosacos liberan el pueblo de Boguslavske

t.me/anna_news/28667


----------



## willbeend (17 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


>



La excusa de que "eran jovenes y tontos" ya la han soltado demasiados, una burda consigna que consigue delatar a cualquier imbecil que la utilice.


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Abr 2022)

Más de 50 días de hoperación hespecial, miles de rusos muertos, chatarra esparcida por todos los lados, pero para la cochino holgazanada todo va bien, como ellos decían.

No cochinos, no. Rusia está haciendo un ridículo espantosos a los ojos de cualquiera que no sea un demente como vosotros.


----------



## frangelico (17 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Imagino que moverán todo por si tienen que actuar. En fin, espero que Rusia esté produciendo Khinzals a destajo.



.esto es lo curioso en parte, los barcos están escondidos en puertos , Tromso es una cosa retorcida como solo hay en Noruega,y el otro va pegado a las islas dálmatas, es como si no quisieran estar en mar abierto


----------



## pirivi-parava (17 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Es muy relativo, heróica o estúpida, se podría debatir largo y tendido.



Incluso ambas


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> eres un tarado como zelensky, de todas formas esta no creo que este luchando mucho ni vaya a hacerlo, pero es una buena foto con todo el equipo nuevecito y a extrenar, es propaganda para captar



Ella da la cara para luchar contra los que han osado invadir su tierra.
Tu eres un caguelas que no tienes media ostia.


----------



## NPI (17 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El presidente francés Macron hace esta promesa electoral: "Europa debe estar preparada para aceptar hasta 60 millones de refugiados en los próximos 20 años procedentes de África y Oriente Medio, porque las sanciones contra Rusia provocarán un colapso económico en África, que a su vez importa enormes cantidades de trigo ruso".
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/43068



El PLAN de los dementes es tener en la UE 1000 millones en 2030.


----------



## raptors (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> ¿nos apostamos algo?



Que sea la m@m@ de "Satori"... _ja_


----------



## Azrael_II (17 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Lo veo complicado si tiene tantos túneles


----------



## Roedr (17 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Lo veo complicado si tiene tantos túneles



Yo cerraría las salidas, pondrían un cinturón de vigilancia, y a por Odessa. No perdería más tiempo, recursos ni soldados.


----------



## MiguelLacano (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Tienen que mejorar los Pantir para combatir los drones. No es normal que se le escapen o incluso destruyan antiaéreos de baja cota.
> 
> En el conflicto sirio se publicaron videos que dejaban en muy mal lugar a dichos antiaéreos.



Los Pantsir que han sido destruidos por Israel lo han sido en el momento en que se estaban inoperativos en posición de recarga.

Charly015 lo deja muy claro en su blog en un artículo donde saca los vídeos de los destruidos en Siria, Libia , ahora no encuentro el link solo este que te adjunto pero tiene un post donde vienen estudiados muchos más casos.









Sobre el ataque israelí del 20 de enero del 2019 (actualizado)


Análisis Ayer Israel atacó Siria ... Ataque israelí contra la zona de Damasco Ya sabéis como son las cosas; unos dicen tal y otros ...




charly015.blogspot.com





Y por cierto, aun así como bien indicas están trabajando en una nueva versión com misiles más pequeños para derribar los drones.









Nueva versión del Pantsir en pruebas en 2019 (actualizado)


Noticias Defensa aérea En 2019 se iniciarán las pruebas de la nueva versión del sistema de defensa aérea 'Pantsir', el 'Pantsir SM-SV' ......




charly015.blogspot.com


----------



## Harman (17 Abr 2022)

Moldavia se negó a vender a Ucrania cazas Mig-29 porque no quería "irritar a Rusia".

En los primeros días de la guerra, Ucrania solicitó a las autoridades moldavas la venta de los cazas Mig-29, pero se le negó.

"No queremos irritar a Rusia", fueron las palabras de los representantes moldavos, según la revista europea Pravda.

Moldavia tiene seis cazas Mig-29 en su balance, todos ellos en estado de funcionamiento.

t.me/Soldierline/3621

_Y porque Ucrania no paga_


----------



## MiguelLacano (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## niraj (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## frangelico (17 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Moldavia se negó a vender a Ucrania cazas Mig-29 porque no quería "irritar a Rusia".
> 
> En los primeros días de la guerra, Ucrania solicitó a las autoridades moldavas la venta de los cazas Mig-29, pero se le negó.
> 
> ...



Creo que hace años Moldavia le vendió más MiG a USA, que los utiliza de agressors para entrenamiento.


----------



## Bocanegra (17 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> ¿De verdad la estan asaltando? Yo hubiera esperado a mañana, para tener luz todo el dia.



la foto es fake total....


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo cerraría las salidas, pondrían un cinturón de vigilancia, y a por Odessa. No perdería más tiempo, recursos ni soldados.



Siempre estáis igual: yo haría esto, yo tiraría una nuke aquí, yo atacaría Londres, yo yo yo.... y que hacéis, NADA, ni lo hacéis ni lo habéis hecho nunca. Porque no soís más que unos MIERDAS HOLGAZANES.


----------



## JoséBatallas (17 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Siempre estáis igual: yo haría esto, yo tiraría una nuke aquí, yo atacaría Londres, yo yo yo.... y que hacéis, NADA, ni lo hacéis ni lo habéis hecho nunca. Porque no soís más que unos MIERDAS HOLGAZANES.



De donde sale esta gente? De forocoches?


----------



## crocodile (17 Abr 2022)

En Mariupol estamos cumpliendo inexorablemente la tarea. Oponerse a las brigadas 12 y 36 (Marines). El principal centro de defensa enemiga es la planta de Azovstal. El puerto se está limpiando. En la planta de Azovmash (llamada así por Ilich), las defensas enemigas se derrumbaron.
Sigue siendo "Azovstal". Estos son 36 (!) km de comunicaciones subterráneas, 40 sectores de la planta, cada uno de los cuales tiene un descenso subterráneo, refugios antiaéreos soviéticos con comunicaciones (tomas de aire independientes y suministro de agua). Están provistas de agua tecnificada, hay pozos en su interior.
Azovstal nunca tuvo 14.000 enemigos. Brigada de infantería de marina ucraniana - 1.500 personas. Con fuerzas adjuntas, que haya 2,000 "Azovs" allí, un regimiento aproximadamente reducido. Gestión con fuerzas adscritas y policía de patrulla más el Centro de Fuerzas Especiales 810 del MTR (destruido).
La receta implementada para Azovstal es simple:
- Establecer entradas y salidas,
- Limpia, sin escatimar, plancha con todo lo que puedas ("Tulipanes", FAB-3000).
- Son conducidos bajo tierra, bloqueando las salidas, cortando el agua/luz, inundando o utilizando equipos especiales (“Bird cherry”) a través de la ventilación.

Por supuesto, puedes hacer todo con estilo: las aguas de alcantarillado de Mariupol se pueden llevar a la mazmorra para que la gente de "Azov" literalmente se ahogue en mierda, pero esto es mucho tiempo. Es más fácil tirar mangueras al mar.


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Abr 2022)

Abuelo narra como dio a los chechenos pescado envenenado con matarratas


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Abr 2022)

Ya lo demostraron en Siria contra los mercenarios de la OTAN en sitios como Alepo y otras ciudades tomadas por ellos, los sirios eran tropas auxiliares en esas operaciones. Llevan muchos años de guerra contra la OTAN…


----------



## rejon (17 Abr 2022)

Los invasores fascistas rusos han lanzado una ofensiva para tomar Lozove en el límite entre los oblasts de Kharkiv y Donetsk. Los últimos informes muestran que los rashists usan sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple de forma intensiva, pero los defensores ucranianos mantienen la aldea.


----------



## amcxxl (17 Abr 2022)

Comandante de la 36.a Brigada de Infantería de Marina Baranyuk muere en Mariupol


Imágenes épicas de la destrucción por parte de las fuerzas especiales de la RPD del comando de la 36.ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Durante el avance de los infantes de marina de la brigada 36 de la planta de Ilich, fueron destruidas hasta 50 personas, de las cuales 5 eran oficiales superiores de la brigada, otras 42 se rindieron. 


Mariúpol Los infantes de marina de Ucrania se rinden. Sládkov +


----------



## chemarin (17 Abr 2022)

Parece entonces que finalmente el Azovstal va a ser demolido, buena decisión pues un asalto solo hace que destruir a buenos soldados rusos que son necesarios en otros sitios. Otro error que le asigno a Putin, y ya son varios, en las guerras como en cualquier otra cosa se ha de ir con más contundencia, la resistencia de Mariupol que pudo ser aplastada antes a las bravas ha servido para dar ánimos a los occidentales, y paradójicamente producirá muchos más muertos. No sé si las decisiones las toma Putin en solitario o se deja aconsejar, pero o despabila o esto se le va a escapar de su control.


----------



## Archimanguina (17 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Ya.
> La tontería del barquito les va a salir cara.
> Ese barco NO había que hundirlo (ni dañarlo).
> Por lo pronto, para salvar la cara de que la directa y personal involucración de un pais Otan, desde suelo Otan, y con medios Otan, ha realizado un acto de guerra contra Rusia (y no está justificado en que fuese mera acción defensiva), ya ha implicado que:
> ...





Remequilox dijo:


> Ya.
> La tontería del barquito les va a salir cara.
> Ese barco NO había que hundirlo (ni dañarlo).
> Por lo pronto, para salvar la cara de que la directa y personal involucración de un pais Otan, desde suelo Otan, y con medios Otan, ha realizado un acto de guerra contra Rusia (y no está justificado en que fuese mera acción defensiva), ya ha implicado que:
> ...



muy Bonita tu historia, pero yo creo que los rumanos no se tiran un pedo sin pedir antes permiso a guasinton. Otra cosa serían los polacos o los turcos, que esos si que parece que van por libres.


----------



## Roedr (17 Abr 2022)

Pues no se me ocurre infantería ligera más preparada en el mundo para la guerra real.


----------



## Harman (17 Abr 2022)

Fotos de la planta siderúrgica de Ilyich en Mariupol, ocupada por unidades de las fuerzas armadas rusas y de la DNR.

t.me/anna_news/28671


----------



## MiguelLacano (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (17 Abr 2022)

*Perdidas rusas según: Oryx

Tanques (505)* de los cuales destruidos: 256, dañados: 9, abandonados: 39, capturados: 201
*Vehículos blindados de combate (278)* de los cuales destruidos: 132, abandonados: 31, capturados: 115
*Vehículos de combate de infantería (521) *de los cuales destruidos: 308, dañados: 2, abandonados: 32, capturados: 179
*Transportes blindados de personal (97)* de los cuales destruidos: 32, dañados: 2, abandonados: 17, capturados: 46
*Vehículos protegidos contra emboscadas resistentes a las minas (MRAP) (23)* de los cuales destruidos: 13, abandonados: 3, capturados: 7
*Vehículos de Movilidad de Infantería (93)* de los cuales destruidos: 55, dañados: 2, abandonados: 5, capturados: 31
*Puestos de Mando y Estaciones de Comunicaciones (63)* de los cuales destruidos: 30, abandonados: 8, capturados: 25
*Vehículos y equipos de ingeniería (111)* de los cuales destruidos: 32, abandonados: 15, capturados: 59
*Morteros pesados (12)* de los cuales destruidos: 4, capturados: 8
*Artillería remolcada (55)* de las cuales destruidas: 10, dañadas: 4, abandonadas: 5, capturadas: 36
*Artillería autopropulsada (98)* de los cuales destruidos: 41, dañados: 2, abandonados: 15, capturados: 39
*Lanzacohetes múltiples (55)* de los cuales destruidos: 25, abandonados: 5, capturados: 24
*Cañones antiaéreos (4)* de los cuales capturados: 4
*Cañones antiaéreos autopropulsados (14)* de los cuales destruidos: 5, abandonados: 2, capturados: 7
*Sistemas de misiles tierra-aire (52)* de los cuales destruidos: 26, dañados: 1, abandonados: 7, capturados: 18
*Radares (10)* de los cuales destruidos: 4, capturados: 6
*Jammers And Deception Systems (7)* de los cuales destruidos: 3, dañados: 2, capturados: 2
*Aeronaves (21) *de las cuales destruidas: 20, dañadas: 1
*Helicópteros (34) *de los cuales destruidos: 30, dañados: 2, abandonados: 1, capturados: 1
*Vehículos aéreos no tripulados (33)* de los cuales destruidos: 22, capturados: 11
*Buques navales (4)* de los cuales destruidos: 2, dañados: 2
*Trenes logísticos (2) *de los cuales destruidos: 2
*Camiones, Vehículos y Jeeps (828)* de los cuales destruidos: 515, dañados: 17, abandonados: 63, capturados: 233 .


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (17 Abr 2022)

[


MiguelLacano dijo:


> En la legión española y en cualquier unidad militar de España sólo se enseña una cosa: conocer y respetar la historia de España y defender sus intereses, la de su gente, la que desde hace siglos trabaja y lucha para sobrevivir y vivir con dignidad y justicia.



Si eso fuese cierto finalizarían el régimen borbónico plutopartidocrático ilegítimo y usurpador ipso-facto, o al menos no servirían en él.


----------



## Hal8995 (17 Abr 2022)

Offtopic

En el famoso libro de Alexander Werth " Rusia en la guerra I : De la invasión a Stalingrado " recuerdo vagamente un pasaje en el cual se comparaba la caida de Odessa o Sebastopol ( no recuerdo cual era ) después de un asedio de muchos meses con comportamiento heroico de los defensores, a diferencia de la toma de Tobruk a los ingleses la cual fue cedida el mismo dia.

Esto representa la implicación de unos y otros en la SGM.

Es como los huevos con beicon, la gallina " participa " pero el que realmente se " implica " es el cerdo.


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Perdidas rusas según: Oryx
> 
> Tanques (505)* de los cuales destruidos: 256, dañados: 9, abandonados: 39, capturados: 201
> *Vehículos blindados de combate (278)* de los cuales destruidos: 132, abandonados: 31, capturados: 115
> ...


----------



## El-Mano (17 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Tienen que mejorar los Pantir para combatir los drones. No es normal que se le escapen o incluso destruyan antiaéreos de baja cota.
> 
> En el conflicto sirio se publicaron videos que dejaban en muy mal lugar a dichos antiaéreos.



Estan en ello. Sistema de misiles y cañones antiaéreos "Pantsir-S1M" | Rosoboronexport

En siria eran destruidos cuando no estaban en modo combate o estaban sin munición. No recuerdo ahora si hubo alguno destruido en modo de combate.

PD: No era ese enlace, pero hay en camino una versión que mejora el alcance y los disparos contra drones.


----------



## Fausto1880 (17 Abr 2022)

Es evidente que su resistencia y muerte ha servido mucho al bando ucro.
La victoria no entra en la definición de muerte heroica. ¿No fueron héroes Espartaco o Héctor?
¿No fue un héroe el capitán Cortés? Que terminó muriendo tras resistencia desesperada. Aislado en un cerro por fuerzas en extremo superiores. Fuerzas que así fueron distraídas de los teatros de operaciones principales.


----------



## MiguelLacano (17 Abr 2022)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> [
> 
> Si eso fuese cierto finalizarían el régimen borbónico plutopartidocrático ilegítimo y usurpador ipso-facto, o al menos no servirían en él.



Los militares no están para la política. Eso lo hacen los políticos y el pueblo. Que sea legítimo o no el gobierno actual no lo define ni usted ni los militares. ¿O es usted de los que creen que el ejército debe dar un golpe de Estado cada vez que le parezca que el gobierno "no es legítimo"? ¿La "legitimidad" quien la define, sus cojones morenos, señor EclécticoPragmático o la gente en elecciones? Eso sí, cada pueblo tiene lo que se merece, pero eso ya no es cosa de los militares.


----------



## rejon (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## The_unknown (17 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Heroínas ucranias diciendo que después de matar a todos los invasores van a venir a españa a sacar de sus madrigueras a toda la chochino-holgazanada a base de guantazos.



Propaganda barata. Esas no le aguantan dos dias al ruso medio.


----------



## Abstenuto (17 Abr 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Cierto, estoy siendo idealista más que realista. De todas formas yo creo que hay mucho postureo por ambas partes, ni la OTAN va a atacar a Rusia ni es necesaria para que otros países se alíen en contra de una invasión rusa. Es lo que estamos viendo en esta guerra.



No es postureo. Creo que estás pensando en la amenaza nuclear, pero eso sólo es una parte.





Rusia cambia de estrategia: renuncia al resto de Ucrania y se centrará en el Donbas


zelensky pianista




www.burbuja.info




Se trata de atacar Rusia usando a Ucrania como ariete, tratar de desequilibrarla y erosionarla poco a poco. Ucrania y EEUU ya daban pasitos para que Ucrania tuviera de facto las capacidades de país OTAN.
US Upgrades Ukrainian Ports To Fit American Warships - Breaking Defense
Los instructores de la OTAN llevan formando al ejército ucraniano desde 2015

Las posibilidades de putear seriamente a Rusia con Ucrania en la OTAN (o colaborando en una integración en la OTAN de facto) se multiplican

De hecho, a eso iban, a seguir puteando
Defensa de Rusia publica documentos secretos de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania con plan de ofensiva en el Donbass | Diario Digital Nuestro País (elpais.cr)

Esto obligaba a Rusia a meter directamente el ejército, poner muertos y emplearse a fondo. Los medios occidentales presentarían a Rusia como el agresor, sanciones, etc...


----------



## Teuro (17 Abr 2022)

xenofonte dijo:


> Ay que nos fallan los clásicos



"quid de la cuestión".

Hasta el mejor escribano comete errores, aunque está bien corregirlos, más que nada por si lo ve alguien y lo suelta en otro sitio.


----------



## xenofonte (17 Abr 2022)

Espera y verás cómo pronto van a relacionar los ukros que estaban defendiendo Mariupol con los 300 espartanos (europeos) que dieron su vida para retrasar el avance del ejército persa (asiáticos). Ese retraso va a ser magnificado y la ciudad de Mariupol a partir de ahora ya no va a pintar nada. De hecho Kurtleba ya dice que no existe. No se puede considerar un fracaso perder algo que no existe.


----------



## rejon (17 Abr 2022)

Ka-52 ruso derribado con un Igla, la anterior noche, en el oblast de Kharkiv.
Así ha quedado.


----------



## Seronoser (17 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Una abuela rusa con una bandera en los chevrones de los combatientes en Mariupol.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/43083
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1028029



La abuela y la Z, son los nuevos símbolos rusos.
La Federación Rusa y las ex republicas sovieticas, cada vez más unidad.
Europa, a ostias. Y eso que todavía no han empezado los juegos del hambre por el gas.


----------



## pemebe (17 Abr 2022)

*El canciller austriaco Karl Nehammer, primer dirigente de la Unión Europea que se reúne con el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin en persona desde el inicio de la guerra en Ucrania, dijo que el líder ruso aceptó participar en una investigación sobre las acusaciones de crímenes de guerra contra el ejército ruso.*

La semana pasada, Nehammer viajó a Moscú para reunirse con Putin después de haberse reunido con funcionarios del gobierno ucraniano, entre ellos el presidente Volodymyr Zelensky y el primer ministro Denys Shmyhal.

*"Me dijo que cooperará con alguna investigación internacional, por un lado, y por otro, me dijo que no confía en el mundo occidental",* dijo Nehammer al presentador de "Meet the Press" de la NBC, Chuck Todd, el domingo, y añadió que "no fue una conversación amistosa".

Después de que se hicieran públicas las imágenes de civiles muertos en las calles de la ciudad ucraniana de Bucha, numerosos gobiernos pidieron que se investigaran los supuestos crímenes de guerra cometidos por el ejército ruso. Rusia ha negado haber cometido ningún crimen de guerra e incluso ha acusado al gobierno ucraniano de montar las imágenes.

"Creo que la justicia internacional, las Naciones Unidas, una investigación internacional es necesaria. Así que fue una discusión dura entre nosotros, pero traté de convencerle de que, por ejemplo, las antiguas guerras de Yugoslavia nos mostraron que la investigación internacional es útil para procesar a los criminales de guerra", añadió Nehammer.

Todd señaló que, al parecer, Nehammer salió de su reunión con Putin algo pesimista y le preguntó qué le llevó a ello.

*"Todos podemos ver que existe la preparación de una batalla masiva en la región del Donbás. La parte ucraniana está preparada para ello, los rusos se preparan para ello, y veremos muchas pérdidas de vidas humanas allí. Así que esta es la razón por la que soy pesimista", dijo Nehammer.*

Sin embargo, *Nehammer señaló que tanto Zelensky como Putin mencionaron las conversaciones de paz que se están llevando a cabo en Estambul y dijeron que todavía había "una pequeña posibilidad allí para la paz".*









Austrian chancellor says Putin would participate in war crimes investigation


Austrian Chancellor Karl Nehammer, the first European Union leader to meet with Russian President Vladimir Putin in person since the start of the war in Ukraine, said the Russian leader agreed to p…




thehill.com


----------



## xenofonte (17 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo cerraría las salidas, pondrían un cinturón de vigilancia, y a por Odessa. No perdería más tiempo, recursos ni soldados.



Y si están bajo tierra, ¿la opción inundar los túneles no la contemplan? Será por agua teniendo el Mar de Azov ahí mismo....


----------



## rejon (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ka-52 ruso derribado con un Igla, la anterior noche, en el oblast de Kharkiv.
> Así ha quedado.



Bueno, yo creo que se puede arreglar.


----------



## El-Mano (17 Abr 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> la foto es fake total....



Si se nota... pero no se si habrán empezado un asalto despues del bombardeo, no he visto ninguna información por ahora sobre ello.


----------



## mazuste (17 Abr 2022)

_*"Para Rusia no había opciones. EE.UU./OTAN convirtieron a Ucrania en una cabeza de playa para atacar a Rusia,
lo que Israel es para EE.UU. en el dominio del ME, una plataforma terrestre, armada hasta arriba, altamente
motivados por el odio y delirios de una raza superior, despiadadamente ambicioso y cruel. Ya hemos visto
el nivel satánico de sus acciones sobre los prisioneros rusos.

La fase 2 será una verdadera prueba para Rusia en lo que está por venir. Consistirá básicamente en tres lineas
maestras: aniquilación del caldero, consolidación de una retaguardia segura con una LDNR libre, y destrucción
implacable de todos los suministros en hombres y material que lleguen a Ucrania desde el oeste de de Ucrania
a las zonas de combate.

La fase 1 rompió el ejército ucraniano en focos de resistencia, han tenido tiempo de consolidar sus posiciones,
y estarán esperando bien preparados el ataque ruso en Odessa, Kiev, y otras zonas/ciudades. La fase 2 tendrá
que recuperar toda la costa sur a lo largo del Mar Negro, antes de dirigirse al NO. Al mismo tiempo, las ciudades
y pueblos que ya están bajo control ruso, están ocupados organizando referendos para decidir si se unen a Rusia,
abandonando Ucrania.

Este es un desarrollo político importante, ya que estas ciudades y pueblos serán la retaguardia del esfuerzo ruso
en el oeste de Ucrania, donde el enemigo tendrá tiempo para organizar una defensa en profundidad, un montón
de armas procedentes de EE.UU / OTAN, y estarán sedientos de venganza.

Hasta ahora, todo va bien, pero la complacencia ha terminado. Preparémonos para un largo y caluroso verano,*_
* y más allá."*


----------



## alexforum (17 Abr 2022)

kikoseis dijo:


> Italia no ha robado nada, pero es jugar sucio. Puñalada trapera.
> 
> En todo caso, quién ha obligado a Sánchez a tomar esa decisión, debería de encargarse que Italia no jugase a los buitres.
> 
> Eso no hace más que indicar la calidad y fiabilidad de quién está al otro lado de la llamada a Sánchez.



Si claro, nosotros nos pegamos un tiro en el pie y la culpa es de los italianos...

Si hubiera sido al reves: italia se pegara un tiro en el pie y España se aprovechara nadie alzaria la voz. Lo que pasa que duele ser los mas tontos de Europa y no poder remediarlo. A alguien hay que echarle la culpa, es eso mejor consuelo que aceptar que tenemos un gobierno de ineptos.


----------



## Teuro (17 Abr 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> ¿Y que postura tomarían las otras potencias nucleares restantes: China, India, Pakistán, Corea del Norte e Israel, si no hay otras ocultas? En un mundo perdido económica y socialmente alguna/s no rematarian al vencedor de esa guerra nuclear. Total las consecuencias naturales les iba a afectar de lleno, especialmente a los países más cercanos a Rusia, eso sí la catástrofe no acaba siendo global, como algunas teorías apuntan.



Es teorizar con lo que pasaría, evidentemente una guerra nuclear no es el fin del planeta ni posiblemente el fin de la raza humana, pero si "podría" ser el fin de la civilización tal como la conocemos, de hecho tardaríamos cientos de años en recuperarnos. En caso de catástrofe nuclear vendrían más guerras por los pocos recursos restantes. Como en este caso sería China la potencia dominante superviviente supongo que lo que haría sería invadir lo que quedara de planeta para apoderarse de sus recursos. Otro ejemplo sería México, ¿Qué haría? pues toda la población tirar hacia abajo, hasta donde lleguen. Es posible que las víctimas de los conflictos posteriores de las nukes multipliquen a los muertos directos y de radiación de las nukes.


----------



## El-Mano (17 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ya lo demostraron en Siria contra los mercenarios de la OTAN en sitios como Alepo y otras ciudades tomadas por ellos, los sirios eran tropas auxiliares en esas operaciones. Llevan muchos años de guerra contra la OTAN…



Que yo recuerdo los que fueron eran policia militar, no fueron a combatir. Igual lo recuerdo mal.


----------



## alnitak (17 Abr 2022)

A ESTE DROGATA DEFENDEIS Y APOYAIS

SOIS IDIOTAS


----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (17 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Una abuela rusa con una bandera en los chevrones de los combatientes en Mariupol.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/43083
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1028029



Joder. Y el Kamaz detrás. Lo tiene todo esa foto.

Abuela rusa, Kamaz... solo falta el HARDBASS


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (17 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ka-52 ruso derribado con un Igla, la anterior noche, en el oblast de Kharkiv.
> Así ha quedado.



Que fuerte, no!! Se ha quemado hasta la estructura metálica blindada...


----------



## Teuro (17 Abr 2022)

kikoseis dijo:


> Italia no ha robado nada, pero es jugar sucio. Puñalada trapera.
> 
> En todo caso, quién ha obligado a Sánchez a tomar esa decisión, debería de encargarse que Italia no jugase a los buitres.
> 
> Eso no hace más que indicar la calidad y fiabilidad de quién está al otro lado de la llamada a Sánchez.



Ignoramos la razón, teorías:

Teoría A: Marruecos tiene pruebas contundentes de algo turbio, muy turbio del PSOE.
Teoría B: "Occidente" ha decretado que, ante el posible corte de suministro de gas ruso a Alemania, el gas argelino deberá ir exclusivamente a Alemania e Italia. España tiene regasificadoras de sobra para proveerse por barco, Alemania no, y la caída del PIB alemán por falta de gas es un escenario peor que España pague más caro el gas, a cambio Sánchez "obtuvo" el permiso de Bruselas para que en el cálculo del recibo de la luz el gas (14% de generación) no marque el precio final.
Teoría C: Porque a Sánches le ha salido de los cojones, que "ta mu loco" y se cree un estadista.


----------



## rejon (17 Abr 2022)

"Han liberado los asentamientos de Bazaliivka, Lebiazhe, parte de Kutuzivka, y se movieron hacia el este cerca de Mala Rohan" -- No estoy seguro de cuándo, pero parece que las fuerzas de la RU se acercaron a Kharkiv desde el este. Ya tenía algunas partes de eso liberadas. Ver abajo


----------



## manodura79 (17 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Vídeo inside de combates nocturnos con gafas de visión infrarroja.
> 
> t.me/azmilitary11/2567
> 
> ...



¿¿Pero esto que es?? Si me habían dicho que los rusos no atacaban de noche porque no tenían material de visión nocturna. Vaya emboscada a bazucazo limpio.


----------



## raptors (17 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> En esa es en la que actúa Clint Eastwood?
> Los dibujitos de colores úsalos mejor para encontrar a tu padre, entre los 23 clientes habituales de tu madre



_jajaja...._


----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Moldavia se negó a vender a Ucrania cazas Mig-29 porque no quería "irritar a Rusia".
> 
> En los primeros días de la guerra, Ucrania solicitó a las autoridades moldavas la venta de los cazas Mig-29, pero se le negó.
> 
> ...



Los Moldavos ya tienen tradición en eso....

EE UU compra aviones Mig a Moldavia para evitar que los adquiera Irán


----------



## Magick (17 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Estan en ello. Sistema de misiles y cañones antiaéreos "Pantsir-S1M" | Rosoboronexport
> 
> En siria eran destruidos cuando no estaban en modo combate o estaban sin munición. No recuerdo ahora si hubo alguno destruido en modo de combate.
> 
> PD: No era ese enlace, pero hay en camino una versión que mejora el alcance y los disparos contra drones.



En Siria eran destruidos porque los sistemas antiaéreos tenian la orden de no responder a los vectores de ataque. Concesiones absurdas de los rusos hacia los judios para evitar "escaladas".


----------



## Zhukov (17 Abr 2022)

Varios informes del frente.

Fuente:

t.me/s/vysokygovorit y otros

*Pilotos ucranianos atacan en misiones desesperadas.*

Los pilotos ucranianos son casi literalmente kamikazes en el sentido histórico del término, están enviando todo lo que les queda y aún vuela al frente de Izyum, vuelan pegados al suelo para evitar a los aviones y la antiaérea pero los derriban los misiles antiaéreos portátiles disparados por valientes que disparan a corta distancia desde la zona batida por las pasadas de ametrallamiento y bombardeo. Los tiradores se han ganado la admiración general y los llaman "el destacamento de los huevos de plomo".

"En general, por supuesto, está claro que como resultado de la primera etapa de ataques el 24 de febrero, los aviones enemigos no fueron destruidos. Algunos de los aviones fueron trasladados de sus aeródromos de origen y protegidos. Después de eso, los pilotos de la aviación rusa y las fuerzas de defensa aérea derrotaron al enemigo en el cielo. Pero hasta ahora, los pilotos ucranianos siguen volando, usan aeródromos de salto, se pegan al suelo, golpean el borde del frente y se vuelven, , pero aún vuelan. Aunque cada día tienen menos aviones que pueden subir al cielo y personal de tierra para que remonten al vuelo. ¡Gracias a los chicos con bolas de acero entre las piernas! Los sistemas portátiles de defensa antiaérea en Izyum derribaron sólo en una semana 3 aviones enemigos: 2-Su-25 y 1-Su-24."

E. Poddubny

Es un sinsentido absurdo enviar pilotos a una muerte segura, en los restos de un Sukhoi-24 derribado se encontró un panfleto titulado "Guía para superar el miedo".


*Prisioneros*


"Todo el mundo habla de las rendiciones de Mariupol, pero en el frente de Izyum también se hacen prisioneros todos los días, desde un par a media docena y va aumentando a medida que se incrementan los combates de infantería a corta distancia."


*Ineficacia de los misiles antitanque OTAN*

Las armas antitanque occidentales no son muy eficaces. Hay bastantes casos de tanques rusos que son alcanzados, a veces más de una vez, sin consecuencias. Un ejemplo típico.


"Una vez más, me gustaría hablar de la confrontación entre un tanque y un misil antitanque. Este T-72B3 nuestro recibió 3 impactos de LAW( o Javelin) en una batalla nocturna ayer, después de lo cual llegó a la base por su cuenta, sin pérdidas entre la tripulación."









Русский танк Т-72 против трёх попаданий из ПТРК


Наш Т-72Б3 вчера в ночном бою получил 3 попадания из ПТРК NLAW или Javelin, после чего своим ходом добрался до базы, без потерь среди экипажа.




politikus.ru






*Combates en el frente de Izyum*

15 Abril
Se considera que la ya alta intensidad de las operaciones militares en nuestra dirección sigue aumentando.

En la línea del frente, la artillería funciona constantemente, hay intenso fuego de contra batería en ambas direcciones y se escuchan periódicamente los sonidos del combate con armas ligeras.

Ayer(15) y anteayer (14), al parecer, la 93ª Brigada Mecanizada de Urania tuvo muy mala suerte. Solo en las áreas de las que aquellos que conocemos personalmente son responsables, varias docenas de soldados enemigos fueron muertos y capturados.

Los soldados ucranianos capturados se quejan de que están sufriendo grandes pérdidas. También tenemos pérdidas, hay batallas serias en curso, y las formaciones de combate del enemigo están repletas de artillería, cañones antitanque, y tampoco hay problemas especiales con el personal, a pesar del hecho de que en algunas unidades han sufrido hasta el 40 por ciento de bajas.

Hay una guerra clásica, según todos los cánones militares. Con preparación de artillería, duelo de contra batería, ataques aéreos, combates de tanques, luchas de infantería y fuerzas especiales, con armas ligeras y a veces llegan al cuerpo a cuerpo.

* Kharkov 16 de Abril*

En la región de Kharkov, seguimos avanzando.

La frontera del territorio ocupado de la RPD ya es visible en el cielo. El enemigo sufre pérdidas significativas, pero conserva la capacidad de defenderse activamente. La artillería rusa trabaja continuamente. El enemigo responde con municiones de racimo. Decenas de soldados movilizados del régimen de Kiev están ahora en cautiverio, y esto es sólo por un día. La elección más sensata. Las pérdidas de equipo de las Fuerzas de Ucrania también son grandes. Solo por un día, al menos 6 tanques, una docena de vehículos blindados de transporte de personal y otros vehículos blindados.

*Zombis ucranianos*

Se confirman por datos de prisioneros de guerra de que las drogas se usan en masa en las formaciones del régimen de Kiev. Los muertos ni siquiera se dan cuenta de que los matan.

t.me/epoddubny/9773

*Pérdidas de Ucrania*

Leí la noticia de que Zelensky anunció el número de pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y ascendió a 3.000 personas.

Qué ridículo es este payaso. No sé cuántos soldados murieron en otros frentes, pero incluso en la batalla por Kamenka al sur de Izyum, participaron 3 batallones completos a y fueron derrotados.

Los cadáveres yacen por todas partes en las aldeas cercanas a Izyum, los bosques están llenos de combatientes ucranianos apenas enterrados. Y no cuento a los que fueron destruidos como resultado de ataques con cohetes contra puntos fuertes.

Respetamos a los soldados enemigos más que a sus propias autoridades, cualquier prisionero lo confirmará. Sí, son enemigos, pero son soldados. El cautiverio no es dulce, pero se les respeta la vida y se les trata con una actitud humana normal. El régimen de Kiev trata a sus soldados como animales domésticos y los envía al matadero sin ningún esfuerzo, al tiempo que da cifras monstruosamente falsas de pérdidas.

Si las pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueran tan bajas, no encontraríamos un número tan grande de reservistas de Kiev, Chernigov, Dnepropetrovsk y otras regiones de Ucrania entre los muertos y capturados. Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con las estimaciones del Ministerio de Defensa ruso sobre el número de soldados ucranianos muertos. Definitivamente están por encima de las 20.000 personas

*"Yo no he hecho nada, yo no sabía nada"*

A juzgar por lo que los oficiales de las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas capturados dicen a mis camaradas en los interrogatorios, todo el ejército ucraniano está compuesto por conductores, cocineros, pacifistas y antifascistas.

El ejército ucraniano ocupa el primer lugar en el mundo en términos de número de conductores y cocineros por kilómetro del frente, que no sabían nada y no querían luchar.

Se les hicieron tatuajes en forma de esvásticas por la fuerza. No querían pelear. No recogieron armas.

Los prisioneros no eran torturados, y ni siquiera lo pensaron. No hubo muertos civiles. No les gustan las armas.

Quién destruyó Donetsk y Lugansk durante 8 años no está claro.

*Los soldados ucranianos no se rinden porque sus jefes les engañan *

La primera reacción de los soldados ucranianos hechos prisioneros es que se echan a llorar y suplican que no los matemos. Al principio, no entendíamos lo que estaba pasando, pero ahora todo encaja.

Por un lado, sus mandos les inculcan la idea de que los rusos los matarán inmediatamente, por otro lado, absolutamente todo el mundo ha visto los vídeos en que los ukronazis humillan y torturan a soldados rusos capturados.

La sinergia de estas dos fuerzas lleva a lágrimas en los ojos y orina en los pantalones. Después de un tiempo, el miedo se convierte en
desconcierto, ¿es posible que los rusos no los maten, sino que ni siquiera los vayan a torturar?


*Compasión con un herido*









Это наша деревня! - хрипит комбат, раненый третий раз за месяц. Так рождаются новые русские герои


Украина начала применять американские дроны-камикадзе Switchblade, но Российские войска в Харьковской области все равно рвутся на соединение с Донбассом [видео]




www.kp.ru


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Que yo recuerdo los que fueron eran policia militar, no fueron a combatir. Igual lo recuerdo mal.



Ya, y los aviones eran de servicio humanitario.


----------



## Seronoser (17 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Información privilegiada
> El Mi-6 ha proporcionado a la Oficina del Presidente nuevos datos sobre la segunda fase de la campaña militar rusa en Ucrania.
> 
> Según la Inteligencia británica, la fase activa comenzará tras la caída de Azovstal, con ataques desde el sur y el norte sobre las posiciones de las AFU y el cerco del frente oriental a lo largo de las fronteras de la región de Dnipropetrovsk.
> ...



El MI6 hace años que es tan Paco, como el Cesid.


----------



## hartman (17 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


>



como su dueño pedobiden.


----------



## vettonio (17 Abr 2022)

*El poder del ejemplo comvertido en símbolo.*


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (17 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Ignoramos la razón, teorías:
> 
> Teoría A: Marruecos tiene pruebas contundentes de algo turbio, muy turbio del PSOE.
> Teoría B: "Occidente" ha decretado que, ante el posible corte de suministro de gas ruso a Alemania, el gas argelino deberá ir exclusivamente a Alemania e Italia. España tiene regasificadoras de sobra para proveerse por barco, Alemania no, y la caída del PIB alemán por falta de gas es un escenario peor que España pague más caro el gas, a cambio Sánchez "obtuvo" el permiso de Bruselas para que en el cálculo del recibo de la luz el gas (14% de generación) no marque el precio final.
> Teoría C: Porque a Sánches le ha salido de los cojones, que "ta mu loco" y se cree un estadista.



Teoría D: Marruecos destaca el descubrimiento de gas natural de la empresa Repsol frente a las costas de Larache

Aunque casi que ponla como Teoría A.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Ganndalf (17 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Ella da la cara para luchar contra los que han osado invadir su tierra.
> Tu eres un caguelas que no tienes media ostia.


----------



## Teuro (17 Abr 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> Si por lo menos Europa tuviese una política de armamento independiente de EEUU, pero los únicos países independientes en armamento de los americanos son Francia y Suecia. Alemania lo ha intentado, pero ha visto la dificultad de los programas de colaboración con el resto de los europeos.



Y veo difícil que eso ocurra. A ver, ya ha dicho Francia que lo "lógico" es que los barcos de guerra de la UE se diseñen, fabriquen y su equipamiento se haga en Europa, pero, evidentemente serían los barcos franceses, así que El Ferrol ya podría ir cerrando. Ya intentaron y no se si consiguieron que el Eurofighter dejara de fabricarse en cada uno de los países del proyecto y se realizara todo exclusivamente en Francia y Alemania, y al final es el mismo cuento, que la integración de todos los ejerctios de la UE consisten básicamente que Francia (y en menos medida Alemania) se encargen de todo. Ya sabes, sueltas el dinero y Francia provee, pero claro, la tecnología, las inversiones, los diseños, los puestos de trabajo, el PIB que la industria armamentística genera, todo, todo en ... Francia.

Eso no va a ocurrir nunca, seguiremos comprando americano.


----------



## Seronoser (17 Abr 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> La verdad es que la resistencia es heróica en sumo grado.



Sì, es muy heroico esconderse en colegios y hospitales.


----------



## NPI (17 Abr 2022)

anestesia dijo:


> *También han asesinado a partidarios de la negociación:
> En Ucrania, con la bendición de los países occidentales, los que están a favor de una negociación han sido eliminados – Jacques Baud*
> Oficial retirado de la inteligencia militar suiza. ¿Es posible saber realmente qué ha pasado y qué está pasando en Ucrania? _Jacques Baud, The Unz Review 02 abr 2022_
> 
> ...



Myrotvorets


----------



## kikoseis (17 Abr 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Si claro, nosotros nos pegamos un tiro en el pie y la culpa es de los italianos...
> 
> Si hubiera sido al reves: italia se pegara un tiro en el pie y España se aprovechara nadie alzaria la voz. Lo que pasa que duele ser los mas tontos de Europa y no poder remediarlo. A alguien hay que echarle la culpa, es eso mejor consuelo que aceptar que tenemos un gobierno de ineptos.



Es que los que mandan en Pedro Sánchez y los que mandan en draghi, son los mismos.

Y esos son los que han obligado al mona de Sánchez a tomar esa decisión.

Ese es el tema.


----------



## Azrael_II (17 Abr 2022)

¿Por qué un porcentaje altísimo de la población no es capaz de ver a Ni humanos, a psicópatas, a traicioneros y/o malas personas? Son iguales a ellos?

Se ha pasado con la coca pero da igual brutal


----------



## Teuro (17 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Me gustan tus mensajes. Con alguna excepción.
> De toda la vida el derecho sobre un territorio es el de conquista. No hay más.



Pero precisamente ese derecho de conquista nos llevó a la IGM, la IIGM y ahora a la ¿IIIGM?. 
Mira, el bicho de todo esto siempre es el mismo: El puto nacionalismo, el cáncer de Europa.


----------



## amcxxl (17 Abr 2022)

Hay muchas pérdidas entre los nuestros, los cadáveres están tirados, nadie los recoge ”: un soldado capturado de la brigada 24 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania habla sobre la situación real en el frente. 


Cerca de Izyum, 5 tanques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (presumiblemente fue el 93º Ombre "Cold Yar") intentaron atacar las posiciones de las tropas rusas, como resultado de lo cual: un tanque pasó al lado de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas Fuerzas Armadas, el resto fueron desmilitarizados.




Hay muchos presos del VSU. La mayoría de ellos se exportan a la Federación Rusa. No hay suficientes policías para ellos. 


Putin robó todas las arandelas ‍♂


----------



## crocodile (17 Abr 2022)

❗El puerto de Mariupol fue tomado bajo el control total de las tropas de la RPD y Rusia. Los combatientes de la RPD izaron la bandera de la república en la torre de navegación del puerto marítimo. La bandera de Ucrania ha caído.


----------



## Seronoser (17 Abr 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> Heroica, sin duda. Y muy efectiva. Si hubieran tomado Mariupol con rapidez, después los rusos habrían tomado Odessa o Kiev.
> La guerra está como está gracias a los combatientes de Mariupol.



La guerra está como está, porque Rusia no bombardea a su población, ni tiene ninguna prisa en limpiar.
Mientras los nazis como tú, estáis con el ass on fire.

Eso si, ponte mucho hemoal, porque a la operación militar le queda aún bastante, y te va a quedar el culo como la bandera de Japón, parguelazo


----------



## Bocanegra (17 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Ignoramos la razón, teorías:
> 
> Teoría A: Marruecos tiene pruebas contundentes de algo turbio, muy turbio del PSOE.
> Teoría B: "Occidente" ha decretado que, ante el posible corte de suministro de gas ruso a Alemania, el gas argelino deberá ir exclusivamente a Alemania e Italia. España tiene regasificadoras de sobra para proveerse por barco, Alemania no, y la caída del PIB alemán por falta de gas es un escenario peor que España pague más caro el gas, a cambio Sánchez "obtuvo" el permiso de Bruselas para que en el cálculo del recibo de la luz el gas (14% de generación) no marque el precio final.
> Teoría C: Porque a Sánches le ha salido de los cojones, que "ta mu loco" y se cree un estadista.



la B y añado:

el futuro político de España parece que pasa por una unión FEIJÓO-PSOE, vamos que apuntala do el R78 para de esa forma poder mantenerse neutral en caso de más escaladas bélicas en Europa 

para mantenerse neutral se necesita tener algo con que negociar y los contratos con USA son una opción 

pienso en voz alta jejejeje


----------



## rejon (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (17 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Lo veo complicado si tiene tantos túneles



Sabrán más los rusos sobre sus instalaciones que nosotros…digo yo


----------



## Teuro (17 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Durante la carrera presidencial, Emmanuel Macron promete que después de la segunda vuelta de las elecciones, *Francia se convertirá en "el primer gran país en renunciar al petróleo y al gas",* según Midi Libre.
> 
> La segunda vuelta, recordamos, tendrá lugar dentro de una semana. La brecha entre Macron y Le Pen ahora es de alrededor del 5% a favor del titular.
> 
> Ukraine Now.



En relación a lo que he dicho hace un par de minutos: Nuclearicemos Europa con centrales nucleares ... francesas. El ascua p'a su sardina. Y supongo que en Cartagena ya pueden tirar esos pepinos que no flotan que pretendemos que sean submarinos diésel ya más de 25 años y que tienen pinta de que van a costar más que el proyecto "Polaris". Francia nos daría submarinos nucleares si los pagamos.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Bocanegra (17 Abr 2022)

a partir del domingo (elecciones Francia) se van a ver muchos movimientos


----------



## Michael_Knight (17 Abr 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> Heroica, sin duda. Y muy efectiva. Si hubieran tomado Mariupol con rapidez, después los rusos habrían tomado Odessa o Kiev.
> La guerra está como está gracias a los combatientes de Mariupol.



Completamente de acuerdo, tiene muchos paralelismos con la Zaragoza de la guerra de independencia


----------



## crocodile (17 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> ¿Por qué un porcentaje altísimo de la población no es capaz de ver a Ni humanos, a psicópatas, a traicioneros y/o malas personas? Son iguales a ellos?
> 
> Se ha pasado con la coca pero da igual brutal



Se ha metido el chute de la tarde.


----------



## MICROLITO (17 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> No es postureo. Creo que estás pensando en la amenaza nuclear, pero eso sólo es una parte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-
aUNQUE SEA ASI , dando la razon a la parte mas coveniente,.. el caso es que no se arregló el asunto entre paises y zonas de influencia planetaria en lo que se refiere a los recursos y el conseguir tener un poder que permita inclinar la balanza hacia un estado mental que es diferente entre los bandos,.. el problema es que mientras existan bando o lo que es lo mismo formas de pensar y entender el mundo muy difentes siempre sucederán las guerras, y además aderezando éstas con la escasez de recursos, pues nadie se casa con nadie pues al no ver un acuerdo conjunto , una visión global happyflower que es lo qu de mientras aprvechan los crédulos de el buenismo, pues es dificil sino imposible ya,.. de echa se está anikilando un pais del llamado primer mundo,.. y afecta a todo el primer mundo,.. ahora qué,.? si quieren seguir con la Fiesta de las armas, pues que sigan pero caerá sobre la conciencia de ambos bandos la destrucción de ambas culturas enfrentadas,.. Ni una NI otra ATPC... Es como si cayera el meteorito.


----------



## NPI (17 Abr 2022)

Zelensky Net Worth is $596 Million (Forbes 2022) Rich Lifestyle of Ukraine President


----------



## Poseidón (17 Abr 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Offtopic
> 
> En el famoso libro de Alexander Werth " Rusia en la guerra I : De la invasión a Stalingrado " recuerdo vagamente un pasaje en el cual se comparaba la caida de Odessa o Sebastopol ( no recuerdo cual era ) después de un asedio de muchos meses con comportamiento heroico de los defensores, a diferencia de la toma de Tobruk a los ingleses la cual fue cedida el mismo dia.
> 
> ...



Donde aguantaron hasta el final fue Sebastopol. Al final en los barcos salieron mas civiles que militares, se quedaron a morir arroyados por los nazis.

Buena batalla por parte de unos y otros.


----------



## El-Mano (17 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ya, y los aviones eran de servicio humanitario.



Pero cuando fueron ya estaba liberada alepo. Otra cosa es que alguno fuera "oculto" dentro de los isis hunter, tigres y etc.


----------



## orcblin (17 Abr 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Si claro, nosotros nos pegamos un tiro en el pie y la culpa es de los italianos...
> 
> Si hubiera sido al reves: italia se pegara un tiro en el pie y España se aprovechara nadie alzaria la voz. Lo que pasa que duele ser los mas tontos de Europa y no poder remediarlo. A alguien hay que echarle la culpa, es eso mejor consuelo que aceptar que tenemos un gobierno de ineptos.



no os rompais la cabeza, esto estaba planeado..
pensais que alemania se iba a quedar sin gas y que iban a usar el de usa más caro?
no eso nos lo comemos los españoles, que para eso somos unos parias y punto.


----------



## Bimbo (17 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> ¿Por qué un porcentaje altísimo de la población no es capaz de ver a Ni humanos, a psicópatas, a traicioneros y/o malas personas? Son iguales a ellos?
> 
> Se ha pasado con la coca pero da igual brutal



Va hasta las patas el comediante


----------



## doced11 (17 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Ignoramos la razón, teorías:
> 
> Teoría A: Marruecos tiene pruebas contundentes de algo turbio, muy turbio del PSOE.
> Teoría B: "Occidente" ha decretado que, ante el posible corte de suministro de gas ruso a Alemania, el gas argelino deberá ir exclusivamente a Alemania e Italia. España tiene regasificadoras de sobra para proveerse por barco, Alemania no, y la caída del PIB alemán por falta de gas es un escenario peor que España pague más caro el gas, a cambio Sánchez "obtuvo" el permiso de Bruselas para que en el cálculo del recibo de la luz el gas (14% de generación) no marque el precio final.
> Teoría C: Porque a Sánches le ha salido de los cojones, que "ta mu loco" y se cree un estadista.




Podría haber una teoría D: Importantes bolsas de gas natural frente a las costas de Marruecos.









Un informe marroquí destaca los hallazgos de gas natural por parte de Repsol frente a las costas de Larache


La participación de la empresa española forma parte de un gran proyecto del que forma parte la puesta en funcionamiento de nuevo del Gasoducto del Magreb (GME)




www.larazon.es


----------



## frangelico (17 Abr 2022)

doced11 dijo:


> Podría haber una teoría D: Importantes bolsas de gas natural frente a las costas de Marruecos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al final serán pequeñas y esos campos tardan muchos años en fructificar. Están los turcos con uno en el Mar Negro descubierto hace años en y hasta 2027 no entra en producción...por cierto, que ya es cadualidsd que Italia o Francia tengan gas y petróleo y España aparentemente nada. Será que alguien quiere que no busquemos. De hecho una reciente ley directmante lo prohíbe


----------



## mazuste (17 Abr 2022)

_*El jefe Checheno, Ramzan Kadyrov, opinó que ahora en Ucrania no hay nadie con quien negociar,
es necesario formar una nueva vertical de poder.

"Nombrar a un jefe interino de la región, después de eso, como tenemos en Chechenia, empezar
a formar ramas de poder. Preguntar a la gente qué quiere, cómo quiere vivir, sus principales problemas", 
Según él, en Ucrania no existe una jerarquía de poder y no hay nadie con quien negociar.

"No entiendo las declaraciones de que es necesario negociar, que es necesario retirar tropas de Donetsk 
y Lugansk. Es como si hubiera poder en Ucrania.No hay poder jerárquico allí, ni presidente, ni comandante *_
*supremo. Hay un grupo de bandidos"...*
Ahmad-strength! 
@WarDonbass


----------



## rejon (17 Abr 2022)

*Ucrania ha completado el cuestionario para el estatus de candidato a la UE *

"Como le prometió el presidente a Ursula von der Leyan, cuando visitó Ucrania el 8 de abril, el cuestionario se llenó en una semana", dijo Igor Zhovkva, subjefe del OP en un éter del teletón "UA Razom".

Depende de la Comisión Europea confirmar que Ucrania cumple con los criterios de membresía de la UE y hacer una recomendación positiva.

UN.


----------



## NPI (17 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Pero cuando fueron ya estaba liberada alepo. Otra cosa es que alguno fuera "oculto" dentro de los isis hunter, tigres y etc.



No exactamente…








"Siria fue la escuela de guerra de Rusia para luego invadir a Ucrania" - BBC News Mundo


La participación de las tropas rusas en el conflicto en Siria les sirvió de entrenamiento para la invasión de Ucrania, según la experta en temas militares Jennifer Cafarella.




www.bbc.com


----------



## Teuro (17 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Jajaja, manifestaciones también son bots?



Esto ya está inventado: Bots, CM, foreros a sueldo, creadores de opinión, fake news ...
Todo vale para manipular a la opinión pública. Al final no te vas a fiar ni de tu sombra.


----------



## Zepequenhô (17 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania ha completado el cuestionario para el estatus de candidato a la UE *
> 
> "Como le prometió el presidente a Ursula von der Leyan, cuando visitó Ucrania el 8 de abril, el cuestionario se llenó en una semana", dijo Igor Zhovkva, subjefe del OP en un éter del teletón "UA Razom".
> 
> ...



Lo que nos faltaba.

Ahora que nos suban los impuestos para mantener a esa nación de gitanos, alcohólicos y nazis.


----------



## rejon (17 Abr 2022)

*Si Rusia no quiere poner fin a la guerra con la diplomacia, nos veremos obligados a poner fin a esta guerra en el campo de batalla, - * el primer ministro Denys Shmyhal en una entrevista con el canal de televisión estadounidense ABC

Dijo que Kiev está lista para continuar la guerra.

Además, según él, en los próximos meses el déficit presupuestario ucraniano podría alcanzar los 5.000 millones de dólares. Por lo tanto, se necesita apoyo financiero de Occidente.

UN.


----------



## MiguelLacano (17 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1028350




Menudo pájaro...
No quiero hacer sangre con lo de "no vacunado", pero vamos le pega de cojones... cretino integral.


----------



## MiguelLacano (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## frangelico (17 Abr 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Lo que nos faltaba.
> 
> Ahora que nos suban los impuestos para mantener a esa nación de gitanos, alcohólicos y nazis.



Sería carísimo. Los polacos nos salen muy caros, a estas alturas siguen recibiendo el 2.5% del PIB en transferencias netas (españa nunca llegó al 1% y poco duramos por encima del 0.5%), pero es que Ucrania exigiría una cantidad de recursos imposible ahora mismo. Habría que doblar el presupuesto comunitario . Y se harían necesariamente visibles cosas como la salvaje concentración en la propiedad de la tierra, las concesiones mineras o de medios de comunicación a dedo, unos estándares sanitarios ridículos y un sistema eléctrico que depende de unas nucleares que con criterios eurpoeos estarían cerradas y sepultada en cemento.


----------



## ferrys (17 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Los chechenos han reconocido 20 bajas. Comparado con la desnazificación extrema de Mariupol parece guasa.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (17 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Al final serán pequeñas y esos campos tardan muchos años en fructificar. Están los turcos con uno en el Mar Negro descubierto hace años en y hasta 2027 no entra en producción...por cierto, que ya es cadualidsd que Italia o Francia tengan gas y petróleo y España aparentemente nada. Será que alguien quiere que no busquemos. De hecho una reciente ley directmante lo prohíbe



Ni el carbón, con algo tendremos que pagar la deuda, el dinero nunca es gratis 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (17 Abr 2022)

Buena publicidad le ha hecho a los misiles Neptuno la destrucción del buque Moscú.

*Otros países están interesados en la compra de armas y misiles de Ucrania "Neptuno", que destruyó el crucero ruso "Moscú"*, – Alexey Arestovich, asesor de la Oficina del Presidente.

UN.


----------



## Archimanguina (17 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



esa foto no es de mariupol, es una planta química ardiendo. Azovstal es una acería.


----------



## mazuste (17 Abr 2022)

Una vista desde la zona de Ilych hacia Azovstal cuando las bombas están cayendo sobre Azovstal.
La zona de impactos está muy concentrada.

voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника


----------



## Teuro (17 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> La gente va a entrar en shock cuando vean que restringen la venta de hidrocarburos, e impidan circular y viajar en determinadas condiciones, o cuando haya apagones (programados o no).
> 
> Y lo anterior está ya en los guiones planificados, para que a la gente le entre con sangre la Agenda 2030, y la pérdida de libertades.
> 
> ...



Es un hecho a favor de los más conspiranoicos: Que esta guerra solo acelera lo que iba a pasar irremediablemente en unos 5 ó 10 años y es el segundo fascículo (espero haber escrito esto bien) tras el covid-19. Que no hay gas para todos, que el gas se iba a encarecer, que no hay petróleo para tanto coche, que los eléctricos no van a ser ni 1/4 del parque automovilítico actual, que faltan recursos en el mundo para .... tanta población.

Y cuidado, esto sería mejor que el "Plan B". A no ser que el Plan A y el B sean el mismo.


----------



## rejon (17 Abr 2022)

Dime de que presumes y te diré quien eres.....don -GILIPOLLAS.....


----------



## thanos2 (17 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Completamente de acuerdo, tiene muchos paralelismos con la Zaragoza de la guerra de independencia



La mayor gilipollez histórica leída hasta el día de hoy en este foro.

Y se han dicho gordas.

Premio para el caballero.

Los zaragozanos de la Guerra de la Independencia tomaron la ciudad, asesinaron a sus ciudadanos, los obligaron a vaciar viviendas, hospitales y colegios, los metieron en sótanos sin posibilidad de escapar a ningún lado, y utilizaron viviendas hospitales y colegios tomando a civiles como escudos humanos para poder disparar al invasor?


----------



## MiguelLacano (17 Abr 2022)

Eso de cocina WC parece algo escatológico, no? En cualquier caso, lo que resulta claro es que a algún ruso esa cocina entre lo basura y lo señorito no le agrada. Comprensible. No en balde este tipejo, yanqui que no español, sabe más de CIA que de cocina (salvo cocina WC), pero vamos que su kitchem creo que se ha ido a tomar por el saco. 









Chef José Andrés: Misil alcanza cocina de WCKitchen en Ucrania


Un misil ruso atacó un centro comercial y alcanzó la cocina de World Central Kitchen del chef español José Ramón Andrés Puerta en la ciudad de Jarkov en Ucrania




www.revistaclase.mx


----------



## Zepequenhô (17 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Sería carísimo. Los polacos nos salen muy caros a estas alturas siguen recibiendo el 2.5% del PIB en transferencias netas (españa nunca llegó al 1% y poco duramos por encima del 0.5%), pero es que Ucrania exigiría una cantidad de recursos imposible ahora mismo. Habría que doblar el presupuesto comunitario . Y se harían necesariamente visibles cosas como la salvaje concentración en la propiedad de la tierra, las concesiones mineras o de medios de comunicación a dedo, unos estándares sanitarios ridículos y un sistema eléctrico que depende de unas nucleares que con criterios eurpoeos estarían cerradas y sepultada en cemento.



Ucrania necesita de 20 a 30 años de reformas económicas, políticas y legales para poder entrar en la UE sin hundirla.

Y los oligarcas que controlan el país no están, ni muchisimo menos, por la labor de ceder el poder e implantar un sistema con unas mínimas garantías democráticas.


----------



## ferrys (17 Abr 2022)

Si les hubieran ofrecido salir vestidos de mujer ya estarían todos fuera.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (17 Abr 2022)

Zelensky en estado puro y sin cortar.


----------



## Magick (17 Abr 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Los chechenos han reconocido 20 bajas. Comparado con la desnazificación extrema de Mariupol parece guasa.



Los primeros días iban sin cascos. Me ponían de los nervios. Le habrán vaciado los sesos a alguno y desde arriba les habrán dado el toque, ahora ya se ven todos con cascos.


----------



## MiguelLacano (17 Abr 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Ucrania necesita de 20 a 30 años de reformas económicas, políticas y legales para poder entrar en la UE sin hundirla.
> 
> Y los oligarcas que controlan el país no están, ni muchisimo menos, por la labor de ceder el poder e implantar un sistema con unas mínimas garantías democráticas.



Hay tantas posibilidades de que entre Ucrania en la UE como de que a mí me den el título de mister universo. Aunque nunca se sabe, el mundo está hoy muy loco.


----------



## piru (17 Abr 2022)

Sánchez Dragó es burbujero:


----------



## Roedr (17 Abr 2022)

Yo también creo que hay que tener cierta humanidad. No hay necesidad de animaladas. Se cierra todo y se espera. Y si alguno quiere o puede rendirse pues que salga y se le respeta. Militarmente no supone ningún problema tener esa zona bajo vigilancia por una temporada.


----------



## ferrys (17 Abr 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Ucrania necesita de 20 a 30 años de reformas económicas, políticas y legales para poder entrar en la UE sin hundirla.
> 
> Y los oligarcas que controlan el país no están, ni muchisimo menos, por la labor de ceder el poder e implantar un sistema con unas mínimas garantías democráticas.



Ucrania no existe a fecha de hoy.
Lo que salga al cabo de la guerra será una mierda a la que no va a rescatar nadie. Las zonas mas industriales y prosperas ya las ha perdido.


----------



## Satori (17 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Que sea la m@m@ de "Satori"... _ja_



que hartura de sudacas medio subnormales (ya sé, es un pleonasmo) tenemos en el foro, joder.


----------



## thanos2 (17 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Zelensky en estado puro y sin cortar.



El líder del mundo libre.


----------



## JAGGER (17 Abr 2022)

Ya son nueve los generales rusos caídos en acción.


----------



## JoséBatallas (17 Abr 2022)

Tanto que le preocupa a esta gente la imagen externa del país por eso de recabar apoyos, yo me pregunto en serio si no hay nadie que les diga que NO da buena imagen eso de ir atando en postes y farolas a supuestos disidentes...


----------



## Magick (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Satori (17 Abr 2022)

La UE hace lo que quiere Alemania, y ahora que no está GB aún más. Parece increíble el papel de comparsa al que ha quedado reducida Francia.

En cuanto a lo de la entrada de Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN, en el caso finlandés no se, pero en el sueco la clase política llevaba mucho tiempo buscando un motivo para adherirse. Y llevas posiblemente razón en lo de la consulta popular, suecos y fineses saben que la entrada en la OTAN equivaldría a que los americanos pusieran armas nucleares en su lado de la frontera y los rusos enfrente.


----------



## JoséBatallas (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Abr 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> ¿¿Pero esto que es?? Si me habían dicho que los rusos no atacaban de noche porque no tenían material de visión nocturna. Vaya emboscada a bazucazo limpio.



Eso me habían dicho a mi también que los Rusos no tenían paratos de ver por la noche, que tenían misiles para 3 días, que el Kinzhal y el S-400 son wunderwaffen... etc, etc...

*¡Pero que aplastante y jodida es la dura realidad para algunos! *


----------



## Talosgüevos (17 Abr 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> ¿Y que postura tomarían las otras potencias nucleares restantes: China, India, Pakistán, Corea del Norte e Israel, si no hay otras ocultas? En un mundo perdido económica y socialmente alguna/s no rematarian al vencedor de esa guerra nuclear. Total las consecuencias naturales les iba a afectar de lleno, especialmente a los países más cercanos a Rusia, eso sí la catástrofe no acaba siendo global, como algunas teorías apuntan.



Eso lo tienen previsto , ni EEUU ni Rusia lanzarían todo su arsenal, se quedarían una reserva para evitar que China, India… se pusiesen muy chulas.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## JAGGER (17 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Yo iría con mucho cuidado no sea se produzca un incendio en el interior.*



Los rusos ya son el hazme reír mundial. Cuidado... jajajaja.


----------



## Expected (17 Abr 2022)

The_unknown dijo:


> Propaganda barata. Esas no le aguantan dos dias al ruso medio.



Anda....la nueva Barbie soldado...con su trajecito, sus botitas y todo.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (17 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ya son nueve los generales rusos caídos en acción.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1028398



como que el pobre corazón no le aguanto o le envenenaron


----------



## kelden (17 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es un hecho a favor de los más conspiranoicos: Que esta guerra solo acelera lo que iba a pasar irremediablemente en unos 5 ó 10 años y es el segundo fascículo (espero haber escrito esto bien) tras el covid-19. Que no hay gas para todos, que el gas se iba a encarecer, que no hay petróleo para tanto coche, que los eléctricos no van a ser ni 1/4 del parque automovilítico actual, que faltan recursos en el mundo para .... tanta población.
> 
> Y cuidado, esto sería mejor que el "Plan B". A no ser que el Plan A y el B sean el mismo.



Para la población hay recursos de sobra. Para lo que no hay es para la ineficiencia y el despilfarro capitalista.


----------



## delhierro (17 Abr 2022)

Ahora las bombas si son gordas de cojones.


El mismo, pero se ve mejor.


----------



## MiguelLacano (17 Abr 2022)

Los juden serían mas estirados... Y no les da vergüenza, no.


----------



## crocodile (17 Abr 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Ucrania necesita de 20 a 30 años de reformas económicas, políticas y legales para poder entrar en la UE sin hundirla.
> 
> Y los oligarcas que controlan el país no están, ni muchisimo menos, por la labor de ceder el poder e implantar un sistema con unas mínimas garantías democráticas.



Usted insinúa que la Unión Euroyankee es democrática ?


----------



## JAGGER (17 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Dejé la mitad de mi corazón en Kosovo.



Deberías volver y recuperar el cerebro.

Alguien tenía que decirlo.


----------



## Elimina (17 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> BM-21 grad a plena capacidad contra las milicias secceSionistas del este del país. El circunsionismo NWO y la masonería promueven los seccesionismos por todo el globo, quieren fragmentar los países al máximo, sobre todo los países grandes, así es más sencillo unificarlos todos bajo un gobierno global en la sombra porque aumenta su dependencia de los demás. El establishment globlista quería guerra y ya la tenía, además no en cualquier sitio, sino en plena Europa, el sueño húmedo de los satanistas. Lo próximo será promover una guerra entre Marruecos y Argelia para poder mandar 20 millones de moronegros a Eurabia.



Qué mal tienes la cabeza macho...


----------



## Elimina (17 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Los juden serían mas estirados... Y no les da vergüenza, no.



Eso podían haber empezado a hacerlo hace años ya. Ahora les mandamos aquí unas granadas, aquí unas sopas.


----------



## kelden (17 Abr 2022)

La UE es un tingladillo que se expandió para beneficiar a los 6 miembros originales. Allí el capitalismo y el mercao habían llegao al límite de sus posibilidades y necesitaban neocolonias desde las que extraer recursos y a las que vender baratijas. No tienes más que ver como han quedao los paisese del este: arrasados, sin tejido productivo propio y con media población desperdigada por el mundo.


----------



## Nico (17 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Una radiografía del desastre ruso en Ucrania:




¿Se fueron los rusos de Ucrania? 

Es que recién llego y me doy con esta noticia de Botones Sacarino.


----------



## JAGGER (17 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> como que el pobre corazón no le aguanto o le envenenaron



De pobre, nada. 
Mega millonario gracias a robarse medio ejército.


----------



## Elimina (17 Abr 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> La verdad es que la resistencia es heróica en sumo grado.



¿Otra vez con la misma mandanga? ¿eres otro bot, o qué? Anda y ve con esos héroes a servirles de escudo humano


----------



## Nico (17 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Siempre estáis igual: yo haría esto, yo tiraría una nuke aquí, yo atacaría Londres, yo yo yo.... y que hacéis, NADA, ni lo hacéis ni lo habéis hecho nunca. Porque no soís más que unos MIERDAS HOLGAZANES.




¿Ven? Aprendan de Simo que hace semanas está en primera línea de combate como voluntario !!


----------



## Hermericus (17 Abr 2022)

El comico Zelensky amenaza con fusilar a cualquier soldado ucro que se ronda en Mariupol.

Deberian meterle un misil por el culo a ese payaso


----------



## Fauna iberica (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Teuro (17 Abr 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Teoría D: Marruecos destaca el descubrimiento de gas natural de la empresa Repsol frente a las costas de Larache
> 
> Aunque casi que ponla como Teoría A.



Que haya bastante gas en Marruecos y sea Repsol quien lo explote es razón de sobra para reconocer el Sáhara marroquí, ir a comer con el Rey de Marruecos y coloque la bandera de España al revés, coloque una estatua del conquistador de España y que incluso antes se hayan cagado en el plato donde comerá el invitado. Pero vamos, me resulta muy raro que así sea.


----------



## MiguelLacano (17 Abr 2022)

Parece que se va confirmando que ratas gordas van cayendo (no me refiero, evidentemente, a los soldados sino a los criminales de Azov, seguir el hilo)..


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Abr 2022)

SOROS
UCRANIA
TWITTER
RUSIA


@QWO17 LINK 20:1













@REALDONALDOTRUMPO








il Donaldo Trumpo on GETTR : Buenos Dias, my Beautiful Patriotos! Life is Absolutely Beautiful Because God Allows Jesus to Be Born in Our Hearts Every Single Day. ALL THAT GOODNESS, GRATITUDE, SELFLESSNESS, FORGIVENESS, HOPE, COURAGE, AND ALL THAT LOVE!!! EVERY. SINGLE. DAY!!! JESUS HAS RISEN IN MY HEART!!!


Buenos Dias, my Beautiful Patriotos! Life is Absolutely Beautiful Because God Allows Jesus to Be Born in Our Hearts Every Single Day. ALL THAT GOODNESS, GRATITUDE, SELFLESSNESS, FORGIVENESS, HOPE, COURAGE, AND ALL THAT LOVE!!! EVERY. SINGLE. DAY!!! JESUS HAS RISEN IN MY HEART!!!




gettr.com




Buenos Dias, my Beautiful Patriotos! Life is Absolutely Beautiful Because God Allows Jesus to Be Born in Our Hearts Every Single Day. ALL THAT GOODNESS, GRATITUDE, SELFLESSNESS, FORGIVENESS, HOPE, COURAGE, AND ALL THAT LOVE!!! EVERY. SINGLE. DAY!!!

JESUS HAS RISEN IN MY HEART!!!

that this nation, under God, shall have a new birth of freedom and that government of the people, by the people, for the people, shall not perish from the earth. - Abraham Lincoln Nov 1863
Together we win.
Q

THE LAST OF THE MOHICANS
PROMENTORY









*MR. POOL*
17:08









il Donaldo Trumpo on GETTR : LIGHT HAS OVERCOME darkness!!! HAPPY EASTER, FAMILIA!!!


LIGHT HAS OVERCOME darkness!!! HAPPY EASTER, FAMILIA!!!




 gettr.com









SWEET SORROW
4 YEAR DELTA
WE HAVE A SPECIAL PLACE PICKED OUT FOR GS (GEORGE SOROS).
REALLY SPECIAL.
Q





@QSRDECODES
@QWO17
17:08​


----------



## Zhukov (17 Abr 2022)

Una curiosidad histórica, los recién llegados no sabrán quién es, pero el héroe de Gorlovka, el comandante de las milicias Igor Bezler en el año 2014, un veterano sargento de paracaidistas ha vuelto a la guerra, han subido una foto de él en Berdyansk


t.me/WarDonbass/58183

Si volvemos a ver al inefable atamán Kozitsyn y sus cosacos, será la señal de que en Rusia van con todo. 

Ah, y por rellenar buen artículo sobre Mariupol y consecuencias









Военный разворот: Куда Российская армия будет наступать после зачистки Мариуполя


16 апреля президент Украины Владимир Зеленский заявил, что уничтожение запертых в Мариуполе военных "поставит точку на всех переговорах". Это, по мнению ряда военных специалистов, является доказательством того, что попавшие в окружение боевики батальона "Азов" и украинских частей находятся на...




antimaydan.info


----------



## frangelico (17 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Que haya bastante gas en Marruecos y sea Repsol quien lo explote es razón de sobra para reconocer el Sáhara marroquí, ir a comer con el Rey de Marruecos y coloque la bandera de España al revés, coloque una estatua del conquistador de España y que incluso antes se hayan cagado en el plato donde comerá el invitado. Pero vamos, me resulta muy raro que así sea.



Sobre el gas en general yo veo dos posibilidades que tampoco son del todo excluyentes :

-la lógica, que ya más o menos estén descubiertas todas las grandes formaciones y lo que se vaya a encontrar sean pequeñas cosas que a veces se anuncian con mucho ruido.

-una levemente conspiranoica: hay una cantidad inmensa de gas y mucho más repartido que el petróleo pero se oculta por intereses diversos, y se impide también que se explote o que haya una red global de gasoductos que genere un auténtico mercado competitivo. Esto, aunque suene "conspi", encaja con cosas como las guerras que se han montado para evitar gasoductos o con la enorme cantidad de descubrimientos recientes (en las cercanías están Grecia, Israel, Ucrania, Egipto, Rumanía, Chipre, Turquía pero por anuncios recientes parece que también Mauritania y Senegal -y se esperan más hallazgos en África Occidental, tanto costera como interior -, por poner ejemplos de yacimientos convencionales ).

En todo caso la ventana temporal del gas se va pasando..España debe , a falta de otra opción, echar el resto en incrementar drásticamente las renovables no solo en generación eléctrica sino en ACS, donde hay un enorme potencial entre solar y geotérmica, y con costes por vivienda o edificio de servicios que son muy bajod, se combina eso con un nuevo código energético para edificaciones que sea muy exigente (esto genera una burrada de empleo en el sector construcción ) y todos a adaptarse a la máxima eficiencia.

Tampoco estaría mal explorar un poco porque el potencial de hidrocarburos de la península y las islas sospecho que no está ni siquiera bien valorado. Recuerdo que en los 80 había una plataforma de exploración frente a Llanes y 40 años después nos dicen que casualmente hay una cuenca de gas de esquisto desde Llanes a Álava y La Rioja. Pues a lo mejor también hay petróleo, somos de los países del mundo que menos prospecciones han hecho en su ZEE y en el caso canario las pararon sin una explicación coherente. También las detuvieron en Valencia y, las más prometedoras pero potencialmente conflictivas,en el Golfo de León (si llega a haber , o a ser público que hay, miles de millones de barriles en aguas "catalanas" el lío separatista habría tomado tintes bélicos ).


----------



## Teuro (17 Abr 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> a partir del domingo (elecciones Francia) se van a ver muchos movimientos



Es posible. Aunque la mayor bomba de esta guerra podría estallar en Paris, si gana Le Pen puede que el hundmiento del Moscow les parezca a los rusos un sacrificio irrelevante comparado con eso.


----------



## JoséBatallas (17 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Comparemos a estos bravos guerreros con los mercenarios extranjeros enganchados al celular, victimas del descerebramiento mediático yanki-otan y la decadencia cultural de Occidente.




















y luego pasa lo que pasa... recordatorio:

los subnormales que se alistaron voluntariamente para luchar en una guerra ajena en la que no pintaban nada para plantar cara al malvado putin se pusieron a compartir fotos de postureo en reddit y redes sociales una vez habian llegado alli,, la inteligencia Rusa los geolocalizo y les metio un bombardeo que se llevo a mas de 100 por delante y los que sobrevivieron salieron por patas corriendo hacia la frontera polaca llorando para que les dejaran volver a casa














Los chechenos son la élite. En la actualidad, la mejor infantería del mundo, como lo fueron en su día los Tercios españoles o las legiones romanas. No tienen parangón. Enfrentarse a ellos en combate podrá ser considerado una heroicidad o una estupidez pero en cualquier caso estás firmando tu sentencia de muerte.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (17 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es posible. Aunque la mayor bomba de esta guerra podría estallar en Paris, si gana Le Pen puede que el hundmiento del Moscow les parezca a los rusos un sacrificio irrelevante comparado con eso.



Venderán que hay injerencia rusa en estas elecciones también?


----------



## El_Suave (17 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Para la población hay recursos de sobra. Para lo que no hay es para la ineficiencia y el despilfarro capitalista.



De sobra tampoco. Pero claro está, los que tienen el dinero no están dispuestos a compartir esos recursos escasos con los que no lo tienen.


----------



## MiguelLacano (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Kron II (17 Abr 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Eso lo tienen previsto , ni EEUU ni Rusia lanzarían todo su arsenal, se quedarían una reserva para evitar que China, India… se pusiesen muy chulas.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



En ese caso ambos, totalmente debilitados sobrevivirían, y el resto de los actores principales se convertirían en los principales ganadores.

Pero vamos a reflexionar antes sobre esto:

- ¿Es posible, en primer lugar, sobrevivir a una guerra nuclear en tu territorio? Sólo hace falta tener en cuenta los factores de los acuíferos, ríos y agua potable, en general, contaminados y lluvias radioactivas, que acabarían contaminando completamente las tierras cultivables y la ganadería que hubiese sobrevivido al ataque masivo

- ¿Quién está tan loco para meterse en una guerra nuclear para intentar mantener su hegemonía mundial, para convertirse posteriormente en un paria del resto de potencias? Perdería incluso el estatus de potencia regional, teniendo en cuenta el daño sufrido y aún conservando algunas ojivas. Lo mejor que podrían esperar los supervivientes es ser acogidos en otro país.

Todo ello suponiendo que el mundo sea capaz de sobrevivir a una guerra nuclear masiva, porque si todos los actores tienen claro, o intuyen que puede no ser así, no quedaría ningún límite racional, económico o moral para reprimirse en sus actos.


----------



## Elimina (17 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pues no sé que más pueden hacer para estar más metidos. Sólo les falta mandar al séptimo de caballería y bombardear Moscú.



Ya... yo quiero decir en apariencia. La impresión que dan, al menos a través de los medios, es de espectadores y directores de orquesta al mismo tiempo, pero no de ejecutores, lo que para el gran público significaría responsabilidades. Y lo que no se dice es lo que hacen en realidad, claro. Poco trascendió durante estos años el papel de la embajada americana, por ejemplo.


----------



## Michael_Knight (17 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Que haya bastante gas en Marruecos y sea Repsol quien lo explote es razón de sobra para reconocer el Sáhara marroquí, ir a comer con el Rey de Marruecos y coloque la bandera de España al revés, coloque una estatua del conquistador de España y que incluso antes se hayan cagado en el plato donde comerá el invitado. Pero vamos, me resulta muy raro que así sea.



Cuadra perfectamente con lo que se espera de un político del R78.


----------



## hartman (17 Abr 2022)

que habra sido de la chica que cuasi lloraba en la plaza de maidan en 2014?
tendra un fusil?


----------



## Talosgüevos (17 Abr 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> En ese caso ambos, totalmente debilitados sobrevivirían, y el resto de los actores principales se convertirían en los principales ganadores.
> 
> Pero vamos a reflexionar antes sobre esto:
> 
> ...



Eso a las elites les da igual, ellos tendrán sus refugios con alimento y agua para cientos de años, encima tendrán más misiles para defenderse. Otra cosa que está demostrada es que una explosión nuclear no es tan terrible en el tiempo, la gente sigue viviendo en Hiroshima y Nagasaki . Así que las elites en refugios y el pueblo viviendo como si nada, encima brillando en la oscuridad ahorrarán en electricidad.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## NS 4 (17 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1028350



Ese tiene un cacao...peor que el del Juxticiero...


----------



## MiguelLacano (17 Abr 2022)

Por lo menos creo que en este caso la justicia está siendo rápida y efectiva.


----------



## El_Suave (17 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Que haya bastante gas en Marruecos y sea Repsol quien lo explote es razón de sobra para reconocer el Sáhara marroquí, ir a comer con el Rey de Marruecos y coloque la bandera de España al revés, coloque una estatua del conquistador de España y que incluso antes se hayan cagado en el plato donde comerá el invitado. Pero vamos, me resulta muy raro que así sea.



Quien decide si ese supuesto gas en Marruecos lo explota una empresa española o no, y en que condiciones lo explota, o de cuanto es la "mordida" que debe pagar por explotarlo, y como lo debe pagar sea en especie o en otro tipo de concesiones, no es ni el Rey de Marruecos ni Pedro Sánchez, es el amo de ambos en Washington.


----------



## mazuste (17 Abr 2022)

Para seguir ordenes es buen caniche. cuando sale de ahí, 
no parece que sea el mas listo de la banda...

Borrell denuncia que le han estafado por internet 150.000 euros


----------



## pepetemete (17 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Comparemos a estos bravos guerreros con los mercenarios extranjeros enganchados al celular, victimas del descerebramiento mediático yanki-otan y la decadencia cultural de Occidente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son los putos espartanos hamijo


----------



## MiguelLacano (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Malevich (17 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El MI6 hace años que es tan Paco, como el Cesid.



Debes llevar mucho fuera de España. Ahora se llama CNI.


----------



## MiguelLacano (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Kron II (17 Abr 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Son los putos espartanos hamijo



Probablemente, los chechenos sean lo más similar a lo que representaba Esparta. Tienen incluso una universidad de la guerra. No obstante, tienen universidades de todo tipo. Su presidente es economista, por ejemplo.


----------



## crocodile (17 Abr 2022)

‼Se acerca el gran avance: las fuerzas especiales rusas con armadura se están adentrando en el Donbass

Las columnas del ejército ruso se introducen en la LPR al amparo de helicópteros de combate.

En el camino, nuestros combatientes no son reacios a detenerse, para saludar a los lugareños o compartir raciones del ejército con los necesitados. Las abuelas que bautizan a los soldados rusos, las palabras de agradecimiento que suenan constantemente y Z y V en los automóviles locales son solo una pequeña parte del apoyo universal que el ejército ruso encuentra en el camino hacia la meta.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (17 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Putiniano sabrá lo que hace pero huele mal



si puede poner un calibr en la frontera de polonia puede destruir puentes y vias ferroviarias sin problemas
asi de simple
no lo hace porque no quiere
lo que no quiere decir que no lo vaya a hacer despues

tb podria ser una guerra completamente falsa y pactada entre las superpotencias

sea lo que sea no importa
otra de tapas


----------



## llabiegu (17 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Zelensky en estado puro y sin cortar.



Que rule la farlopa!!!!


----------



## raptors (17 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Veo que les gusta la sangre. A veces basta UN avión y UNA bomba *para terminar de convencer a los indecisos*. Cada vida que pueda ser salvada es un merito más para los rusos.
> 
> Masacrar humanos es algo bastante sencillo y existen múltiples herramientas para ello. Los rusos hasta el momento han demostrado que prefieren el sacrificio de los propios, antes que la masacre de los contrarios. Creo que eso los honra en el combate.



_"Los rusos hasta el momento han demostrado que prefieren el sacrificio de los propios, antes que la masacre de los contrarios. Creo que eso los honra en el combate...."_


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (17 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Franco no fue ningún genio. Era un hombre valiente, pero prudente, astuto y con más conchas que un galápago. Fue un buen militar y el mejor gobernante que ha tenido España en mucho tiempo.



Menudas mierdas hay que leer. ¿Este es el nivel que pregonas o que crees que tienes? Venga a contar batallitas al ignore


----------



## MiguelLacano (17 Abr 2022)

«Divido a mis oficiales en cuatro grupos. Hay oficiales inteligentes, laboriosos, estúpidos y perezosos. Por lo general, estas características aparecen combinadas de dos en dos.
Así, algunos oficiales son inteligentes y laboriosos - su lugar es el Estado Mayor.
Otros son estúpidos y perezosos, son el 90 por ciento de todos los ejércitos y se les pueden encargar tareas rutinarias.
*Los que son, a la vez, inteligentes y perezosos están calificados para las más altas responsabilidades de liderazgo, porque poseen la inteligencia intelectual y la compostura necesaria para las decisiones difíciles*.
En fin, hay que tener mucho cuidado con los que son estúpidos y laboriosos. Nunca les encargues nada importante porque solo provocaran desastres»

General Kurt von Hammerstein

¿Putin?


----------



## alnitak (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Honkler (17 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Zelensky en estado puro y sin cortar.



Muy mal debe ver las cosas para estar en ese estado…


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (17 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> De pobre, nada.
> Mega millonario gracias a robarse medio ejército.



de nada le sirvió si el corazón le quedo como si lo hubieran metido en una licuadora


----------



## Bimbo (17 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> «Divido a mis oficiales en cuatro grupos. Hay oficiales inteligentes, laboriosos, estúpidos y perezosos. Por lo general, estas características aparecen combinadas de dos en dos.
> Así, algunos oficiales son inteligentes y laboriosos - su lugar es el Estado Mayor.
> Otros son estúpidos y perezosos, son el 90 por ciento de todos los ejércitos y se les pueden encargar tareas rutinarias.
> *Los que son, a la vez, inteligentes y perezosos están calificados para las más altas responsabilidades de liderazgo, porque poseen la inteligencia intelectual y la compostura necesaria para las decisiones difíciles*.
> ...



Eso pasa en cualquier curro un tonto trabajador te jode todo


----------



## Julc (17 Abr 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> si puede poner un calibr en la frontera de polonia puede destruir puentes y vias ferroviarias sin problemas
> asi de simple
> no lo hace porque no quiere
> lo que no quiere decir que no lo vaya a hacer despues
> ...



Tiene toda la pinta.
Rusia gana.
La OTAN (USA) gana.
Polonia gana.
¿Quién es el primo al que van a desplumar en esta en esta partida de poker? UE y Ucrania.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (17 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Eso me habían dicho a mi también que los Rusos no tenían paratos de ver por la noche, que tenían misiles para 3 días, que el Kinzhal y el S-400 son wunderwaffen... etc, etc...
> 
> *¡Pero que aplastante y jodida es la dura realidad para algunos! *



Ya se encargaron de que todos viéramos que habían desplegado el MURMANSK-BN, un jammer de 400kW capaz de enviar a toda europa al siglo XVIII.
¿Viste algún comentario de los niños rata al respecto?
NO 
Es que dudo que siquiera entiendan lo que significa este tipo de equipamiento.
Lo malo no es la ignorancia que rezuma el bando otanista online, lo grave es que con ese cotorrear de marujas ignorantes inducido por los media y sus mentiras, no existe una corriente de pensamiento seria con la que poder contrastar ideas acerca del futuro que vendrá después de esta guerra.
Vienen tiempos muy jodidos.


----------



## kelden (17 Abr 2022)

Trump no es ningún error del sistema, ni ningún pacifista. La oligarquía yanki financia tanto al partido Republicano como al Demócrata. La mitad p'a unos, la mitad p'a otros.

Los yankis, pongan a quien pongan, lo tienen jodido. A lo máximo que pueden aspirar es a retrasar un poco la caida. Es un pais que se sostiene a costa de succionar recursos del resto del mundo a una escala agujero negro, que ha destrozado concienzudamente su capacidad productiva y que dentro del propio sistema capitalista es profundamente ineficiente. Los japos y los alemanes ya les sobrepasaron en cuanto a eficiencia y rendimiento (producían más calidad a menos precio que ellos, las balanzas comerciales siempre les eran favorables con respecto a USA), pero al ser colonias y paises pequeños pudo contenerlos a base de trampas y trapicheos. Con China no hay manera. Son tan grandes como USA + colonias y en cuanto a eficiencia no hay color. Si le sumas la total indigencia política que padece, que se agravará más cuando vuelva Trump, entonces verás que este planeta tiene un serio problema, porque tienen 7.000 cabezas nucleares, armas químicas bastante descontroladas y arsenal biológico incluyendo el virus de la viruela.

De volver los trumpistas será como poner a Mortadelo y Filemón al frente y la caida se acelerará bastante. En 5 ó 10 años veremos a USA como a la URSS en el 91. Si vuelve Trump en 5. Si no, en 10.

El imperio más breve, cutre y zarrapastroso de la historia. Peor aún que el español, que ya es difícil.


----------



## Honkler (17 Abr 2022)

La verdad es que, viéndolo, me recordaba esas escenas de películas apocalípticas cuando el gobernante/militar de alto rango de turno decía unas palabras antes de volarse la cabeza de un tiro al ver todo perdido.


----------



## raptors (17 Abr 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> Heroica, sin duda. Y muy efectiva. Si hubieran tomado Mariupol con rapidez, después los rusos habrían tomado Odessa o Kiev.
> La guerra está como está gracias a los combatientes de Mariupol.



*Gracias a que se escondieron detrás de los civiles...!!* gracias a que se refugiaron en escuelas, departamentos y hospitales...!!

Hay que tener cuidado con los expertos del teclado...!! las mmdas que hay que leer...!!


----------



## JoséBatallas (17 Abr 2022)

Zelensky en Galicia hacía su Agosto.


----------



## vettonio (17 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> «Divido a mis oficiales en cuatro grupos. Hay oficiales inteligentes, laboriosos, estúpidos y perezosos. Por lo general, estas características aparecen combinadas de dos en dos.
> Así, algunos oficiales son inteligentes y laboriosos - su lugar es el Estado Mayor.
> Otros son estúpidos y perezosos, son el 90 por ciento de todos los ejércitos y se les pueden encargar tareas rutinarias.
> *Los que son, a la vez, inteligentes y perezosos están calificados para las más altas responsabilidades de liderazgo, porque poseen la inteligencia intelectual y la compostura necesaria para las decisiones difíciles*.
> ...




Válido para el resto de organizaciones. Empresas, colectivos, asociaciones...familias.


----------



## automono (17 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Trump no es ningún error del sistema, ni ningún pacifista. La oligarquía yanki financia tanto al partido Republicano como al Demócrata. La mitad p'a unos, la mitad p'a otros.
> 
> Los yankis, pongan a quien pongan, lo tienen jodido. A lo máximo que pueden aspirar es a retrasar un poco la caida. Es un pais que se sostiene a costa de succionar recursos del resto del mundo a una escala agujero negro, que ha destrozado concienzudamente su capacidad productiva y que dentro del propio sistema capitalista es profundamente ineficiente. Los japos y los alemanes ya les sobrepasaron en cuanto a eficiencia y rendimiento (producían más calidad a menos precio que ellos, las balanzas comerciales siempre les eran favorables con respecto a USA), pero al ser colonias y paises pequeños pudo contenerlos a base de trampas y trapicheos. Con China no hay manera. Son tan grandes como USA + colonias y en cuanto a eficiencia no hay color. Si le sumas la total indigencia política que padece, que se agravará más cuando vuelva Trump, entonces verás que este planeta tiene un serio problema, porque tienen 7.000 cabezas nucleares, armas químicas bastante descontroladas y arsenal biológico incluyendo el virus de la viruela.
> 
> ...



curioso que pongas a trump, que ahora ni pincha ni corta como el demonio,.cuando durante su mandato la posicion de usa mejoro, rebajo la tension con corea del norte, algo impensable.
Trump puede que no sea alguien "guapo y simpatico", pero como hombre de negocios con experiencia, es capan de tomar decisiones que beneficien a america.


----------



## frangelico (17 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Zelensky en Galicia hacía su Agosto.



Tendrían que ofrecerle para el exilio una mansión hortera al gusto oriental con embarcadero, en su caso desembarcadero, en la ría de Arosa. Y con impunidad pactada para las lanchas de suministro, o las Cíes para que monte el Fariñato Jázaro-Tártaro de Ucrania occidental con su harén. La mansión podría llamarla Babi Yar, que no deja de ser el crimen fundacional de su pseudonación.


----------



## Ulisses (17 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> La verdad es que, viéndolo, me recordaba esas escenas de películas apocalípticas cuando el gobernante/militar de alto rango de turno decía unas palabras antes de volarse la cabeza de un tiro al ver todo perdido.



Ojalá se la volase y todo acabase de una vez. Pero es que este personaje, vestido siempre con esa ropa pseudo-militar que parece comprada en una oferta del Decathlon, pasa ya de lo patético a lo repugnante. Nadie en su sano juicio puede combatir por su país cuando tienes al mando alguien así. (Y sí, ya lo sé, en España ocurriría otro tanto).


----------



## Kron II (17 Abr 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Tiene toda la pinta.
> Rusia gana.
> La OTAN (USA) gana.
> Polonia gana.
> ¿Quién es el primo al que van a desplumar en esta en esta partida de poker? UE y Ucrania.



Por hacer un pronóstico:

- China es la que más gana. El acceso a materias primas y a energía baratas es fundamental para su desarrollo continuo. Lo contrario es un obstáculo en el desarrollo económico y tecnológico de cualquier país.

- La India y, tal vez Pakistán, ganan por las mismas razones pero en menor medida, debido a su mayor distancia geográfica de Rusia.

- EEUU no creo que gane nada, o muy poco, todos los contratos extra que consiga con una UE muy debilitada economicamente pueden ser más que compensados por la cada vez mayor perdida de hegemonía del dólar.

- De la UE mejor me no digo nada. Sus dirigentes representan muy fielmente al que se piensa que es el que más sabe de todo y en realidad no sabe de nada.


----------



## Arraki (17 Abr 2022)

Este es el final del video que nunca vimos, donde los soldados toman su antigua bandera soviética.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (17 Abr 2022)

Una vez finalizado el ultimátum están atacando el reducto de mariupol.

Vista panorámica de la planta industrial de #Azovstal en #Mariupol , #Donetsk 





Imágenes de #Azovstal siendo atacado con artillería pesada en #Mariupol , #Donetsk


----------



## kelden (17 Abr 2022)

automono dijo:


> curioso que pongas a trump, que ahora ni pincha ni corta como el demonio,.cuando durante su mandato la posicion de usa mejoro, rebajo la tension con corea del norte, algo impensable.
> Trump puede que no sea alguien "guapo y simpatico", pero como hombre de negocios con experiencia, es capan de tomar decisiones que beneficien a america.



Durante su mandato USA continuó la cuesta abajo que lleva desde Nixon. Incluso se aceleró.


----------



## El-Mano (17 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> «Divido a mis oficiales en cuatro grupos. Hay oficiales inteligentes, laboriosos, estúpidos y perezosos. Por lo general, estas características aparecen combinadas de dos en dos.
> Así, algunos oficiales son inteligentes y laboriosos - su lugar es el Estado Mayor.
> Otros son estúpidos y perezosos, son el 90 por ciento de todos los ejércitos y se les pueden encargar tareas rutinarias.
> *Los que son, a la vez, inteligentes y perezosos están calificados para las más altas responsabilidades de liderazgo, porque poseen la inteligencia intelectual y la compostura necesaria para las decisiones difíciles*.
> ...



Hay una más simple, aunque aquí no aplique bién.

"Siempre escogeré a un vago para hacer un trabajo difícil... por que siempre encontrará una manera sencilla de hacerlo." -Bill Gates.


----------



## BikeroII (17 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Para seguir ordenes es buen caniche. cuando sale de ahí,
> no parece que sea el mas listo de la banda...
> 
> Borrell denuncia que le han estafado por internet 150.000 euros



Quién roba a un ladrón...


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (17 Abr 2022)

*Los ingleses están llenado Gibraltar de submarinos nucleares, no se olviden de aplaudir a las 8.*

La prensa chilena informa del segundo submarino nuclear en #Gibraltar Mientras tanto en los telediarios españoles sólo se habla de la Guerra de #Ucrania y del gas que nos va a vender EEUU a la #UE. ¿Las televisiones españoles informan o desinforman?


----------



## Ulisses (17 Abr 2022)

Borrell denuncia una estafa de 150.000€ a través de una falsa oficina de 'trading online'


El exministro socialista y expresidente del Parlamento Europeo invirtió 150.000 euros en una supuesta firma de brókeres británica que se esfumó antes del verano sin dejar rastro




www.elconfidencial.com





Eso se lo han robado en el garito de trading del padre de Begoño.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (17 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Durante su mandato USA continuó la cuesta abajo que lleva desde Nixon. Incluso se aceleró.



Pues con Sleepy Joe ni le cuento. 

Ni siquiera toda la protección de los medios generalistas y de los lobbys NOM han impedido que sea cuestionado masivamente, su popularidad es catastrófica por la parálisis de liderazgo como en la retirada de Afganistán y la espiral inflacionista.


----------



## frangelico (17 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es posible. Aunque la mayor bomba de esta guerra podría estallar en Paris, si gana Le Pen puede que el hundmiento del Moscow les parezca a los rusos un sacrificio irrelevante comparado con eso.



Pues va a ser interesante. Porque Francia es el único país sin voto postal, lo que quiere decir que , sin el acuerdo del perdedor (ojo porque esto puede ocurrir, se falsea una elección y se coaccionar o compra al derrotado para que calle) , no se pueden falsear las elecciones como se puede y de hace rutinariamente en otros países.

También es cierto que si gana Macron será una victoria indiscutible.


----------



## crocodile (17 Abr 2022)

Tropas rusas de refresco entran en Donbas.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (17 Abr 2022)

*Están entrando a fuego, van a morir muchos....algunos estarán contentos.

Los marines rusos y los militares de la RPD refuerzan el cerco alrededor de #Azovstal #Mariupol , #Donetsk 

*




*Esto en Europa!!!!!*


----------



## ccartech (17 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> t.me/azmilitary11/2550
> 
> A estos que atan Abuelos estamos apoyándo los Occidentales. ¡Canallas!



Seria buena saber que hablan


----------



## kelden (17 Abr 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> Por hacer un pronóstico:
> 
> - China es la que más gana. El acceso a materias primas y a energía baratas es fundamental para su desarrollo continuo. Lo contrario es un obstáculo en el desarrollo económico y tecnológico de cualquier país.
> 
> ...




El capitalismo ha tenido tres cabecillas a lo largo de su historia.

1.- El imperio comercial holandés desde finales del siglo XVI hasta finales siglo XVIII, principios del siglo XIX
2.- El imperio británico desde principios del XIX hasta 1945.
3.- El imperio yanki de 1945 a hoy.

El cambio de cabecilla siempre se ha producido pacíficamente y el que dejaba el puesto disfrutaba de una buena posición a la sombra del nuevo. Lo lógico hubiera sido que la transición de los yankis a los chinos se hubiera hecho de la misma manera. Pero ... hay un pero, en este cambio de época se han juntado dos problemas que no hubo anteriormente:

1.- El modelo (capitalismo) da muestras de agotamiento y puede no ser capaz de tener continuidad y
2.- La clase política yanki es especialmente inepta y está actuando estúpidamente forzando los límites del sistema y retorciendo sus reglas. La europea ya juega en otra liga, la champions de la estupidez, se salen de la escala.

Ante esta incertidumbre, potencias que de haber habido una transición "normal" se hubieran estado quietas, ven su oportunidad y tratan de mejorar su posición en el mundo. Es por eso que los rusos están haciendo ahora lo que están haciendo. Ahora o nunca. De paso aceleran la descomposición de USA + colonias.


----------



## Zhukov (17 Abr 2022)

No amigo, no. Eso queda muy bonito, pero la realidad no es así. Yo no he estado en una guerra, pero he leído muchos libros y conozco cómo va la cosa. Como decía Churchill :

_"Un prisionero de guerra es un hombre que intenta matarte y fracasa, y luego te pide que no lo mates."_

De siempre, desde la Antigüedad a la Edad de la Pólvora cuando se sitiaba una plaza, se daba una última oportunidad a la guarnición de rendirse antes del asalto. En el código de conducta se consideraba que una vez abierta brecha en las murallas, el honor militar del defensor quedaba satisfecho, y empecinarse en la resistencia sólo iba a costar más vidas sin que sirviera para nada. Si la plaza capitulaba, con condiciones más o menos ventajosas y más o menos honores según circunstancias y humor, el atacante se ahorraba las pérdidas del asalto y la guarnición conservaba la vida y sobre todo se respetaba a la población civil. Si el defensor se empecinaba en seguir resistiendo, entonces eso daba licencia al asaltante para el saqueo de la ciudad, lo que invariablemente era una matanza tanto de defensores como civiles.

En las guerras mundiales, lo de hacer prisioneros depende mucho de las circunstancias y el humor de cada cual. Por ejemplo paradójicamente los alemanes, con su merecida fama de brutales, por su cultura guerrera eran más caballerosos con un adversario valiente y resuelto que los civilizados ingleses. Lo de rendir honores a los defensores franceses de Fort Vaux en Verdún, o a los griegos de la Línea Metaxas es inconcebible para un anglo. Así mismo en un libro que tengo sobre la Primera Guerra Mundial, en la batalla del Somme, se quejaban los alemanes de que después de resistir heroicamente que los británicos no eran caballerosos y a menudo asesinaban a los que se rendían o a los heridos.

Claro, que desde el punto de vista inglés, los alemanes eran unos fanáticos que se obstinaban en resistir cuando una persona razonable se rendiría mucho antes, y causaban muertes para nada. Esto no te lo cuentan en la película _"Un puente lejano"_, pero los heroicos paracaidistas británicos y americanos no daban cuartel a los soldados de las SS que resistían su avance, porque les ponía furiosos que el enemigo siguiera resistiendo cuando la guerra ya estaba perdida. Se cuenta en _"Nunca nieva en septiembre",_ un libro que es la versión alemana de Market Garden.

Y como decía un manual británico de los 80 sobre coger prisioneros citando ejemplos de las guerras mundiale_s "_había soldados como los tiradores de ametralladoras que causaban mucho daño y luego no podían pretender ser tratados bien". Textual. Otro ejemplo en un libro sobre la campaña de Italia sólo se aceptaban rendiciones al principio, si se llegaba al asalto de las posiciones, y los alemanes alzaban los brazos, decían _"Too late chum!" _y se los cargaban sin pestañear. Y el autor lo condenaba con la boca pequeña, no lo aprobaba pero le parecía justicia sumaria y expeditiva en el campo de batalla. Se perdona la vida al que se rinde pronto, pero no se dan segundas oportunidades. Y es por eso que es difícil acertar con el momento adecuado para rendirse.

A mí personalmente los anglocabrones me parecen unos sanguinarios hijos de puta, que ponen el grito en el cielo por ejecuciones de prisioneros como Le Paradis en 1940 y Malmedy en 1944 pero luego se callan que en la campaña de Normandía hicieron lo mismo. Y por órdenes de muy arriba.

Pero claro, yo no he estado en la guerra, y no sé que haría si estuviera en la misma situación que después de perder a la mitad de mis compañeros un fulano con el arma aún humeante pida piedad. En caliente entiendo a los que se los cargan sin pensar.

Y tratándose de bestias como los ukra nazis, que sabes que son unos asesinos, que sabes cómo tratan a los prisioneros, pues oye, no hace falta ser ruso para comprenderlo. Se les da una última oportunidad, por motivos puramente prácticos, para evitar muertes de civiles y de soldados propios, que es más satisfactorio que la venganza. Si la rechazan, no se vuelve a dar cuartel. Es más, yo les aplicaba el mismo rasero que los ucranianos, creo que fue el Kolomoisky que dijo aquello de_ "prometerles todo lo que pidan y luego los colgaremos"._


----------



## Malevich (17 Abr 2022)

Y eso que los ucranianos ya no tienen gasolina.....


----------



## BikeroII (17 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Se ha metido el chute de la tarde.



Me gustaría tener pruebas con videos reales de la drogadicción de este pollo. Hoy por hoy todos los videos que he visto pueden ser fácilmente un montaje....

Si es un farlopero es imposible esconderlo


----------



## kelden (17 Abr 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Pues con Sleepy Joe ni le cuento.
> 
> Ni siquiera toda la protección de los medios generalistas y de los lobbys NOM han impedido que sea cuestionado masivamente, su popularidad es catastrófica por la parálisis de liderazgo como en la retirada de Afganistán y la espiral inflacionista.



Eso no es cosa de Joe. Digamos que un imperio está en la cúspide de su poder cuando consigue que el 90 % de sus pleitos con terceros se salden a su favor, ya sea diplomáticamente, ya sea mediante la guerra. Cuando su opinión y sus decisiones son siempre, o casi siempre, aceptadas por todos los demás. USA hace ya mucho años que no está en esa situación, no es nuevo.

Con Trump esa tendencia se aceleró y ahora Joe intenta recuperar el terreno perdido de la única forma que saben: montando bronca con el primero que pasa por su lao. No les va a servir de nada.


----------



## Julc (17 Abr 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> Por hacer un pronóstico:
> 
> - China es la que más gana. El acceso a materias primas y a energía baratas es fundamental para su desarrollo continuo. Lo contrario es un obstáculo en el desarrollo económico y tecnológico de cualquier país.
> 
> ...



De momento, el gas que nos va a vender más caro y el resurgir de la OTAN, con los polluelos desesperados por entrar.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Abr 2022)

Niña ukronazi de 3/4 años hace saludo nazi 'seig Heil' y dice a cámara que sueña con apuñalar a un ruso


Ahora podría estar en cualquier guardería española. ¿A que mola? O en Mallorca. 20 euros...




www.burbuja.info







*NIñOS NAZIS Y CUCHILLOS

QUE PUEDE SALIR MAL*














__





Niña ukronazi de 3/4 años hace saludo nazi 'seig Heil' y dice a cámara que sueña con apuñalar a un ruso







www.burbuja.info


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (17 Abr 2022)

*La misma Nazi que pedía inocular obligatoriamente a todo Europeo (sin saber los efectos secundarios, a niños, bebes, embarazadas, enfermos.) y eliminar el código de Nuremberg.*

*Von Der Leyen Pide Acelerar La Entrega De Armamento A Ucrania*




La presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, ha hecho un llamamiento este domingo a acelerar la entrega de armas a Ucrania para reforzar la capacidad militar del Ejército ucraniano.

“Para todo los Estados miembro que puedan, deberían entregarlas rápidamente porque solo así podrá sobrevivir Ucrania en su lucha defensiva contra Rusia”, ha afirmado Von der Leyen en declaraciones al periódico alemán ‘Bild am Sonntag’.

“No hay diferencia entre las armas pesadas y ligeras. Ucramnia debe recibir todo lo que necesite para defenderse”, ha añadido Von der Leyen, quien ha advertido además de que será un conflicto largo.


“Tenemos que hacer todo lo que podamos para prepararnos para el hecho de que la guerra puede durar meses e incluso años en el peor de los casos”, ha indicado.

En cuanto a las nuevas sanciones en preparación, Von der Leyen ha indicado que “seguimos mirando al sector bancario, en particular a Sberbank, que supone por sí solo el 37 por ciento del sector bancario ruso” y “por su puesto a la energeía”.

“El objetivo primordial es reducir los ingresos de (el presidente ruso, Vladimir) Putin, pero el petróleo se comercia a nivel global. Lo que debería pasar es que Putin repercuta mayores precios a otros mercados por los envíos que de lo contrario irían a la UE. Por eso estamos desarrollando mecanismos inteligentes para que el petróleo se pueda incluir también en las próximas sanciones”, ha afirmado.









Von der Leyen pide acelerar la entrega de armamento a Ucrania


La presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, ha hecho un llamamiento este domingo a acelerar la entrega de armas a Ucrania para reforzar la capacidad militar del Ejército ucraniano.




ikershiba.com






*Von der Leyen pide abrir el debate sobre la vacunación obligatoria*














Von der Leyen pide abrir el debate sobre la vacunación obligatoria


Solo el 66,2 % del total de la población de la Unión Europea está completamente inmunizado




cincodias.elpais.com






*Líder de la UE estaría a favor de eliminar el Código de Nuremberg*

Ursula Van Der Leyen, jefa de la comisión de la UE, dijo a la prensa el miércoles que está a favor de eliminar el antiguo Código de Nuremberg y obligar a las personas a vacunarse contra el COVID.










Líder de la UE estaría a favor de eliminar el Código de Nuremberg


Ursula Van Der Leyen, jefa de la comisión de la UE, dijo a la prensa el miércoles que está a favor de eliminar el antiguo Código de Nuremberg y obligar a las personas a vacunarse contra el COVID.



informatepy.com


----------



## Guaguei (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Caracalla (17 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Sobre el gas en general yo veo dos posibilidades que tampoco son del todo excluyentes :
> 
> -la lógica, que ya más o menos estén descubiertas todas las grandes formaciones y lo que se vaya a encontrar sean pequeñas cosas que a veces se anuncian con mucho ruido.
> 
> ...



La explicación te la doy yo:

Traición.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El-Mano (17 Abr 2022)

Creo que están puestos todos, pero lo pongo por si alguno le és más fácil verlo por Odysee.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (17 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *La misma Nazi que pedía inocular obligatoriamente a todo Europeo (sin saber los efectos secundarios, a niños, bebes, embarazadas, enfermos.) y eliminar el código de Nuremberg.*
> 
> *Von Der Leyen Pide Acelerar La Entrega De Armamento A Ucrania*
> 
> ...



A esta víbora habrá que agradecerle por lo que se nos viene encima...

"Esperen un gran agradecimiento de los europeos de a pie por la hiperinflación, de la que ya no se puede culpar a los 'malvados rusos', por la falta de alimentos básicos y por la gran cantidad de refugiados que provocará una ola de crímenes violentos", concluyó Medvédev.



https://mundo.sputniknews.com/20220417/rusia-revela-el-plan-de-europa-para-perjudicar-a-moscu-1124495416.html


----------



## Elimina (17 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Muy mal debe ver las cosas para estar en ese estado…



No tiene por qué, tenga en cuenta que ha sido fin de semana


----------



## Malevich (17 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> No amigo, no. Eso queda muy bonito, pero la realidad no es así. Yo no he estado en una guerra, pero he leído muchos libros y conozco cómo va la cosa. Como decía Churchill :
> 
> _"Un prisionero de guerra es un hombre que intenta matarte y fracasa, y luego te pide que no lo mates."_
> 
> ...



Los republicanos fusilaban a los marroquíes sin contemplaciones. No dejaban uno vivo, sin piedad, se rindieran o no. En represalia por sus salvajadas contra la población civil sobre todo en los primeros meses de la guerra.
Yo entiendo que el mando ruso considera ya que en la fábrica sólo quedan los nazis más fanáticos, que los infantes de marina ya se han rendido, y que ya les han dado ocasiones más que suficientes para rendirse. No hay más. Hágase, cúmplase, ejemplarícese.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (17 Abr 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> Por hacer un pronóstico:
> 
> - China es la que más gana. El acceso a materias primas y a energía baratas es fundamental para su desarrollo continuo. Lo contrario es un obstáculo en el desarrollo económico y tecnológico de cualquier país.
> 
> ...



¿¿Te parece poco rebajar la diferencia en productividad y como consecuencia rebajar también el superavit comercial entre Europa (sobre todo Alemania) y USA??. Liquidado el acceso a gas ruso barato al liquidar también los acuerdos comerciales por muchos años con Rusia, ahora las condiciones de las que tanto se quejaba Trump también cambian.

Los aranceles que nos va a poner Trump a Francia, Alemania, Reino Unido y España

Europa es/era la competencia de USA. Y USA ha liquidado a su competencia a través del vasallaje de la OTAN.


----------



## apocalippsis (17 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo también creo que hay que tener cierta humanidad. No hay necesidad de animaladas. Se cierra todo y se espera. Y si alguno quiere o puede rendirse pues que salga y se le respeta. Militarmente no supone ningún problema tener esa zona bajo vigilancia por una temporada.



Que no coño que no te enteras, mira son 114.000 los de Azov divididos entre las tropas, en Azovstat es mas la proporcion, la division en el resto es de 1 del batallon de Azov entre cada diez militares ucranianos para que no se rindan, osea les metan un tiro a los que se quieran rendir.

Mi prediccion, en un mes veremos a los combatientes a miles rindiendose y los de Azov muertos dentro, te queda claro ahora hijito ?


----------



## frangelico (17 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *La misma Nazi que pedía inocular obligatoriamente a todo Europeo (sin saber los efectos secundarios, a niños, bebes, embarazadas, enfermos.) y eliminar el código de Nuremberg.*
> 
> *Von Der Leyen Pide Acelerar La Entrega De Armamento A Ucrania*
> 
> ...



A su padre no lo procesaron en Nürnberg? Nazi era, pero no sé si importante. Luego fue de los primeros altos funcivagos comunitarios.


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Abr 2022)

Otro T90 en llamas


----------



## Elimina (17 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Este es el final del video que nunca vimos, donde los soldados toman su antigua bandera soviética.



Tendrá que agradecerles seguir viva. Si hubieran sido azovitas, la mujer no habría aguantado ni sus alientos hediondos.


----------



## coscorron (17 Abr 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Teoría D: Marruecos destaca el descubrimiento de gas natural de la empresa Repsol frente a las costas de Larache
> 
> Aunque casi que ponla como Teoría A.



Habrá que ver la capacidad que hay actualmente para transportarlo ... En todo caso pienso que de todos los países de los que España podría ser dependiente justo de Marruecos sería el último del que me gustaría que lo fuera porque siempre nos la acaban jugando. En mi opinión es una mala jugada.


----------



## Elimina (17 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Parece que a Europa se les pasa por alto algunas cositas
> No se que es peor si la cama
> 
> Seria buena saber que hablan



Supongo que le habrían pillado robando algo de café. Hablaban de eso y en el cartel decía "me gusta el buen café"


----------



## Xan Solo (17 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> No amigo, no. Eso queda muy bonito, pero la realidad no es así. Yo no he estado en una guerra, pero he leído muchos libros y conozco cómo va la cosa. Como decía Churchill :
> 
> _"Un prisionero de guerra es un hombre que intenta matarte y fracasa, y luego te pide que no lo mates."_
> 
> ...



En Un puente lejano me sorprendió de niño q los anglos davan palabra de rendición y los dejaban en el hospital, y se largaban y traicionaban la palabra dada, volviendo al combate. En Yugoeslavia usaban asiduamente ambulancias - cosa q han enseñado a los ucros-. Todo el fairplay inglés es muy racista, sólo vale cuando les favorece a ellos... Nada más, y sólo se aplica entre ellos, los demás somos tontos.


----------



## Peineto (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Xan Solo (17 Abr 2022)

Daban con b, puto teclado minúsculo... Perdóname Talibán hortojráfico


----------



## Top5 (17 Abr 2022)

Recordemos que no ponían ni las crucifixiones que se realizaban en Siria...


----------



## Zhukov (17 Abr 2022)

Situación en la RPD a 17.04.2022

1. En la noche del 11 al 12 de abril, un grupo de soldados de la 36ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina separada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentó abrirse paso desde la planta bloqueada im. Ilich en la ciudad de Mariupol.
Una unidad de fuerzas especiales de la República Popular de Donetsk impidió este avance. Durante la batalla, murieron hasta 50 soldados, incluidos cinco oficiales superiores de la dirección de la brigada, y otros 42 se rindieron.
Durante la inspección del lugar del enfrentamiento, se encontró entre los muertos el cuerpo del comandante de la 36ª brigada separada de infantería de marina, el coronel Vladimir Anatolyevich Baranyuk, y se encontraron sus objetos personales y armas.

2.Desde el comienzo del día actual, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los Batallones Nacionales han disparado más de 150 proyectiles y minas con sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple BM-21 Grad de 122 mm, artillería de cañón de 152 y 122 mm y morteros de 82 mm.
Los distritos de siete asentamientos de la república fueron atacados.
Como resultado de la agresión ucraniana, dos civiles resultaron heridos. resultaron dañados 12 edificios residenciales, un objeto de infraestructura civil y cuatro automóviles.

3. Desde el comienzo del día actual, los militares de la RPD han destruido 37 nacionalistas ucranianos, tres posiciones de disparo de mortero de 120 mm, un vehículo blindado y dos vehículos de carga.

4. En el último día, dos defensores de la RPD murieron en cumplimiento del deber y 16 resultaron heridos en la lucha por la independencia.

5. El 11 de marzo de 2022, durante la liberación de la ciudad de Mariupol, el grupo de asalto de la 5ª brigada quedó atrapado en el fuego cruzado de nacionalistas. Gracias a las hábiles acciones del sargento Denis Romanovich Chabanchuk, la unidad se retiró del fuego enemigo y pudo continuar las operaciones ofensivas.

*E*xclusivo a la crónica militar de RT-analista sobre la situación en Ucrania el 17 de abril


La noticia más importante del fin de semana es un ultimátum presentado por las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas a los restos del regimiento Azov y otras formaciones armadas bloqueadas en el territorio de Azovstal, con una propuesta de rendición. El mecanismo y el tiempo se explicaron claramente. Se puede afirmar que se negaron a rendirse. A juzgar por las fuentes de Kiev, un bombardeo aéreo de Azovstal comenzó con la ayuda de Tu-22.

No hay cambios importantes en otros frentes. Hay batallas locales en marcha. Entonces, la feroz batalla por Popasnaya continúa, las tropas están en el centro de la ciudad. El final exitoso de la lucha significará el acceso a Lisichansk y Severodonetsk, que serán importantes en el futuro.

Se están intensificando los ataques con cohetes contra la infraestructura militar de Kharkiv y la región y el territorio de la LDNR. Esto indica el acercamiento de una batalla a gran escala por el Donbass.


Mikhail Onufrienko, analista militar.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (17 Abr 2022)

Medios rusos informaron sobre presencia de extranjeros en #Mariupol . Según su información, algunos de ellos fueron capturados, también hay muchos rodeados en #Azovstal .



Bombardeo Hevay en AzovSteel


----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Parece que a Europa se les pasa por alto algunas cositas
> No se que es peor si la cama
> 
> Seria buena saber que hablan



Pues si, a ver si @Seronoser nos puede comentar algo de lo que dice el pobre abuelo.


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 Abr 2022)

Ucranios han capturado mas rusos


----------



## El-Mano (17 Abr 2022)

No sé quién es, ni lo que dice, ni siquiera si es periodista.... Pero ella está allí mientas el marsupial sigue en Kiev sin moverse.


----------



## kelden (17 Abr 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> ¿¿Te parece poco rebajar la diferencia en productividad y como consecuencia rebajar también el superavit comercial entre Europa (sobre todo Alemania) y USA??. Liquidado el acceso a gas ruso barato al liquidar también los acuerdos comerciales por muchos años con Rusia, ahora las condiciones de las que tanto se quejaba Trump también cambian.
> 
> Europa es/era la competencia de USA. Y USA ha liquidado a su competencia a través del vasallaje de la OTAN.
> 
> Los aranceles que nos va a poner Trump a Francia, Alemania, Reino Unido y España



Ese es el problema. USA es probablemente el pais capitalista mas ineficiente. Tienen que recurrir a triquiñuelas para mantener su supremacía, si no, no pueden competir. Y, por supuesto, absorber recursos del resto del mundo como un puto agujero negro. Y no dudan en darle todos los martillazos que hagan falta al sistema para conseguirlo. Sistema que se basa en unos equilibrios muy precarios y que están descojonando a base de darle tanto martillazo. La consecuencia inmediata es que más pronto que tarde se lo van a acabar cargando y acabarán, acabaremos, como la URSS. De eso es de lo que va esta vaina, y de eso es de lo que se están apartando Rusia, China y casi todo el resto del mundo para que el estropicio no les salpique.

Qué vendrá después? No lo se. De Rusia no tengo ni puta idea que saldrá, de ahí puede salir cualquier cosa. De China, por su historia milenaria y su cultura, el sistema que surja va a estar por encima de individuos particulares y sus grupos de presión, más que nada porque su sistema actual ya hace desechables esas piezas y su tradición histórica prima el colectivo sobre el individuo.

En lo que acabe siendo Occidente muchos grupos de individuos tienen opciones como tales, un poco como los romanos terratenientes tras la caida de su imperio y al comienzo del feudalismo (sobre todo si tenían gente armada para defender sus intereses). Vamos a estados policiales dirigidos por Ayusos o Abascales con los Florentinos y Musks como nuevos señores feudales. 

Con otras palabras, China está en mucho mejores condiciones para no desintegrarse, y esto no es algo factible de conseguir ya por estos lares.


----------



## Roedr (17 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Que no coño que no te enteras, mira son 114.000 los de Azov divididos entre las tropas, en Azovstat es mas la proporcion, la division en el resto es de 1 del batallon de Azov entre cada diez militares ucranianos para que no se rindan, osea les metan un tiro a los que se quieran rendir.
> 
> Mi prediccion, en un mes veremos a los combatientes a miles rindiendose y los de Azov muertos dentro, *te queda claro ahora hijito* ?



No.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (17 Abr 2022)

El "Liberador" promedio

Esa plaga debe ser aniquilada


----------



## Top5 (17 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Para seguir ordenes es buen caniche. cuando sale de ahí,
> no parece que sea el mas listo de la banda...
> 
> Borrell denuncia que le han estafado por internet 150.000 euros



Ya se le ve cara de imbécil aunque le ocurriera en 2016...

Por cierto...


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (17 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ese es el problema. USA es probablemente el pais capitalista mas ineficiente. Tienen que recurrir a triquiñuelas para mantener su supremacía, si no, no pueden competir. Y, por supuesto, absorber recursos del resto del mundo como un puto agujero negro. Y no dudan en darle todos los martillazos que hagan falta al sistema para conseguirlo. Sistema que se basa en unos equilibrios muy precarios y que están descojonando a base de darle tanto martillazo. La consecuencia inmediata es que más pronto que tarde se lo van a acabar cargando y acabarán, acabaremos, como la URSS. De eso es de lo que va esta vaina, y de eso es de lo que se están apartando Rusia, China y casi todo el resto del mundo para que el estropicio no les salpique.
> 
> Qué vendrá después? No lo se. De Rusia no tengo ni puta idea que saldrá, de ahí puede salir cualquier cosa. De China, por su historia milenaria y su cultura, el sistema que surja va a estar por encima de individuos particulares y sus grupos de presión, más que nada porque su sistema actual ya hace desechables esas piezas y su tradición histórica prima el colectivo sobre el individuo.
> 
> ...



China es el modelo perfeccionado para el capitalismo. USA es la versión antigua. 
De ahí que en Davos la oligarquía mundial se rompa las manos a aplaudir a Xi.
China es el futuro. La verdadera distopia. El auténtico NWO.


----------



## alfonbass (17 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> pero si en Lvov, Rivne, Ivano-Frankovsk, etc
> 
> mas que nada para asegurarse que la desnazificacion es completa y duradera




Pidiendo bombas nucleares....pero los "nazis son otros".....


----------



## piru (17 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> No sé quién es, ni lo que dice, ni siquiera si es periodista.... Pero ella está allí mientas el marsupial sigue en Kiev sin moverse.



Es alemana y dice esto:



Pantallazo con la traducción de YT


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (17 Abr 2022)

Imágenes muy duras, que debiera servir para ponernos en lo que esta ocurriendo.

El intento del grupo de tanques ucranianos de romper la defensa de las tropas rusas cerca de Izyum, terminó con 2 tanques ucranianos con tripulaciones destruido y un nazis del Ukroreich sin pierna. #Mariupol #kiev #Rusia #Azovstal 



DAN MUCHA PENA!!!


----------



## Pato Sentado (17 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La vorágine de odio en Ucrania sigue arreciando, lo que podría llevar a una mayor nazificación de la sociedad ucraniana.
> 
> Son juguetes para niños. Javelin y el Mriya se quemaron cerca de Gostomel. Y esta noticia no tiene ninguna gracia.
> 
> ...



El An225 todavía, se construyó para llevar el transbordador espacial, y ha llevado desde ayuda a Haití a la caravana del Dakar


----------



## TOJO_3 (17 Abr 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Me gustaría tener pruebas con videos reales de la drogadicción de este pollo. Hoy por hoy todos los videos que he visto pueden ser fácilmente un montaje....
> 
> Si es un farlopero es imposible esconderlo




<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="und" dir="ltr"><a href="https://t.co/Iw3bG3vhrn">https://t.co/Iw3bG3vhrn</a></p>&mdash; Moreno孫子 (@_Moreneta) <a href="">April 17, 2022</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## kelden (17 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> China es el modelo perfeccionado para el capitalismo. USA es la versión antigua.
> De ahí que en Davos la oligarquía mundial se rompa las manos a aplaudir a Xi.
> China es el futuro. La verdadera distopia. El auténtico NWO.



Va más allá de eso. Nosotros somos células sueltas. Ellos son un organismo pluricelular. No olvides que su cultura se extiende por 5.000 años sin solución de continuidad. Es como si todavía existiera la cultura faraónica.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Abr 2022)

CAMPAMENTO MILITAR PARA FORMAR NIñOS NAZIS DE AZOB


NO TIENE TAN MALA PINTA POR QUE TODOS LOS CAMPAMENTOS SON IGUAL DE PUTA MIERDA

ASI QUE ESTE NO PUEDE SER MUCHO PEOR

SABIENDO QUE ESTA PAGADO POR PEDERASTAS ZIONISTAS CON PREFERENCIA POR MENORES RUBIOS




LAS MIRADA DE LAS 1000 YARDAS INFATIL : CONSEGUIDA


----------



## crocodile (17 Abr 2022)

⚡ Buque insignia del Crucero de la Flota del Mar Negro "Moskva" - ¡Gloria eterna! ¡La hazaña no se olvidará!

(Descargo de responsabilidad: toda la información se toma de fuentes abiertas. Las reflexiones del autor son su opinión personal).

Cronología de los hechos.

13 de abril de 2022

"Estados Unidos va a proporcionar a Ucrania más inteligencia, así como armas pesadas" - Pentágono.

“Estados Unidos entregó Switchblade 600 drones kamikaze a Ucrania” - medios.

14 de abril de 2022

0:30 - "El crucero Moskva sufrió graves daños después de ser alcanzado por el sistema de misiles costeros Neptune" - Medios ucranianos.

9:00 “Se produjo un incendio en el crucero, como resultado de lo cual detonaron las municiones. Equipo evacuado” - Medios rusos.

13:00 “El incendio está localizado. ¡El crucero está a flote, siendo remolcado al puerto de origen de Sebastopol! - Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.

17:00 El secretario de prensa del Pentágono, Kirby, confirmó que el crucero Moskva está a flote y se dirige por sus propios medios al puerto de Sebastopol.

22:50 El crucero "Moskva" se hundió - el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa.

23:55 "Durante el incendio del crucero" Moskva "en el Mar Negro, se vieron dos aviones de la Fuerza Aérea de los EE. UU. Con los transpondedores apagados" y Bayraktar UAV - medios.

Opinión experta:
DBK "Neptune" es un moderno sistema de misiles costeros de Ucrania. La guía de misiles se lleva a cabo desde su propio radar o GPS.

En los casos en que se utilizó el radar, el complejo habría sido inmediatamente localizado y destruido. La designación de objetivos por GPS no es posible debido al funcionamiento del RF EW. Aquí es donde entran en juego 2 aviones de la Fuerza Aérea de EE. UU.: AWACS y EW, que estaban asociados con el complejo Neptune. Probablemente era un avión de reconocimiento multipropósito RQ-4 Global Hawk, un "invitado" frecuente en el Mar Negro.

Suponiendo que todos los sistemas del crucero funcionaran correctamente y teniendo en cuenta los hechos anteriores de los medios de comunicación, se puede suponer que se utilizó la táctica estadounidense más promocionada: ¡el enjambre de drones!

El AWACS de EE. UU. dio designaciones de objetivos al complejo Poseidón, la guerra electrónica de EE. UU. Interfirió con los sistemas de Moscú, dando señuelos.

Se utilizaron drones kamikaze Switchblade 600 y UAV Bayraktar para desviar la atención.

El equipo del crucero estaba listo para tales situaciones: se identificaron claramente objetivos falsos, el sistema S-300F rechazó el ataque con misiles del Neptune DBK. Los drones Kamikaze fueron eliminados por los sistemas de defensa aérea AK-630 y Osa-M2.

En las condiciones de interferencia electrónica, una incursión masiva de UAV y misiles DBK, surgió la situación de un "ataque DoS", cuando la cantidad de objetivos es desproporcionadamente mayor que la capacidad del crucero para repeler amenazas.

El UAV Bayraktar TB-2 podría dar un golpe fatal a la carga de municiones, haciéndose pasar por un objetivo falso, dada su baja velocidad y diseño. Al infligir una picadura de mosquito puntual en la munición de los misiles Vulkan, se produjo un incendio y una detonación.

Teniendo en cuenta las declaraciones halagadoras del Pentágono de que el crucero se dirige a Sebastopol por sus propios medios, ¡podemos suponer con seguridad que Estados Unidos no podría prescindir de una mano!

Analista experto militar que desea permanecer en el anonimato.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Abr 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> El An225 todavía, se construyó para llevar el transbordador espacial, y ha llevado desde ayuda a Haití a la caravana del Dakar



Ese estuve a punto de ir a verlo yo al Aeropuerto de Alicante por el 2016 , me ofreció verlo en pista un amigo que trabaja allí y al final pasé de verlo. 

Joder es que me daba mucho asco ver los colores Amarillo y Azul en toda la librea despues de todas las cabronadas que veía que hacía Ucrania en el Donbas.


----------



## hartman (17 Abr 2022)

cual seria la sagra de ucrania?


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (17 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ⚡ Buque insignia del Crucero de la Flota del Mar Negro "Moskva" - ¡Gloria eterna! ¡La hazaña no se olvidará!
> 
> (Descargo de responsabilidad: toda la información se toma de fuentes abiertas. Las reflexiones del autor son su opinión personal).
> 
> ...




Están acusando directamente a los EEUU, lo cual deja claro que van a responder.....porque si no harían de tripas corazón.

*Por cierto, estoy seguro que no vieron estas imágenes en Suecia....MUY FUERTES*

Es posible que necesitemos que nuestros medios de comunicación observen más de cerca lo que está sucediendo en #Suecia en este momento


----------



## keylargof (17 Abr 2022)

Ya han apagado el incendio del Moskva?


----------



## keylargof (17 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ese es el problema. USA es probablemente el pais capitalista mas ineficiente. Tienen que recurrir a triquiñuelas para mantener su supremacía, si no, no pueden competir. Y, por supuesto, absorber recursos del resto del mundo como un puto agujero negro. Y no dudan en darle todos los martillazos que hagan falta al sistema para conseguirlo. Sistema que se basa en unos equilibrios muy precarios y que están descojonando a base de darle tanto martillazo. La consecuencia inmediata es que más pronto que tarde se lo van a acabar cargando y acabarán, acabaremos, como la URSS. De eso es de lo que va esta vaina, y de eso es de lo que se están apartando Rusia, China y casi todo el resto del mundo para que el estropicio no les salpique.
> 
> Qué vendrá después? No lo se. De Rusia no tengo ni puta idea que saldrá, de ahí puede salir cualquier cosa. De China, por su historia milenaria y su cultura, el sistema que surja va a estar por encima de individuos particulares y sus grupos de presión, más que nada porque su sistema actual ya hace desechables esas piezas y su tradición histórica prima el colectivo sobre el individuo.
> 
> ...



Jojojojo menuda montaña de gilipolleces. Cada día eres más cuñao


----------



## pirivi-parava (17 Abr 2022)

Oye amijo, te has rallao?
El mensaje está bien, pero tampoco es para repetirlo cada 5 minutos, no?


----------



## Abu-Yunis (17 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Zelensky en estado puro y sin cortar.



Cuando se quede cercado y sin que su camello le pueda abastecer, le pasará como a Adolf: mono, bajona y suicidio.


----------



## apocalippsis (17 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No.



JAI JITLER ?


----------



## frangelico (17 Abr 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Cuando se quede cercado y sin que su camello le pueda abastecer, le pasará como a Adolf: mono, bajona y suicidio.



Quien será su Doctor Morell?


----------



## apocalippsis (17 Abr 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Oye amijo, te has rallao?
> El mensaje está bien, pero tampoco es para repetirlo cada 5 minutos, no?



Este parece medio subnormal, al proximo al ignore.


----------



## Irene Adler (17 Abr 2022)

Macho,es la novena vez que te leo el mismo post, posiblemente la primera hasta te lo thankeara, pero bastante jodido está ya poder leer lo interesante con el ritmo que lleva el hilo como para encontrarme diez veces al mismo tío haciendo copy paste de sus propios posts…

A la nevera te vas, no es nada personal 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (17 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Los militares no están para la política. Eso lo hacen los políticos y el pueblo. Que sea legítimo o no el gobierno actual no lo define ni usted ni los militares. ¿O es usted de los que creen que el ejército debe dar un golpe de Estado cada vez que le parezca que el gobierno "no es legítimo"? ¿La "legitimidad" quien la define, sus cojones morenos, señor EclécticoPragmático o la gente en elecciones? Eso sí, cada pueblo tiene lo que se merece, pero eso ya no es cosa de los militares.



No ha leído usted correctamente. Yo no he dicho gobierno, he dicho régimen, que es distinto, más amplio, con los Borbones usurpadores de la jefatura de estado a la cabeza 

Que es ilegítimo es un hecho obvio precisamente para cualquiera que conozca la historia reciente de España.

El régimen que padecemos es fruto de una imposición por la fuerza a la nación contra nuestra legítima república, nuestra soberanía y nuestra libertad, desde 1939, sin igualdad ante la ley ni un proceso de Libertad Constituyente desde entonces.

Una acción militar estaría perfectamente legitimada si es para restaurar la ciudadanía usurpada a la nación y abrir un proceso civil de Libertad Constituyente.

Vale que quizás sea mejor que la iniciativa la tome la sociedad civil y que ahora mismo quizás no se dan las circunstancias idóneas, pero la finalización del régimen ilegítimo no podrá ser por los cauces institucionales porque el régimen está blindado con requerimiento de mayorías hiperreforzadas imposibles que dan el derecho de veto a una minoría además de al propio Borbón que cualquier ley puede vetar y puede no designar como presidente del gobierno a quien no quiera y es el mando supremo de las fuerzas armadas no estando sujeto a su propia ley siquiera.

Lo mínimo que debe hacer un militar es ser consciente de esto, estar predispuesto para lo que he dicho y dejar de servir al régimen antes que cumplir órdenes abusivas o lesivas contra la nación.

De un militar que tiene verdadera estima por los símbolos del régimen borbonico actual nunca me fiaría pues está claro que servirá al Borbón antes que a la nación.


----------



## Malevich (17 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Están acusando directamente a los EEUU, lo cual deja claro que van a responder.....porque si no harían de tripas corazón.
> 
> *Por cierto, estoy seguro que no vieron estas imágenes en Suecia....MUY FUERTES*
> 
> ...



Pero su problema es Rusia y por eso quieren ingresar en la OTAN....


----------



## BikeroII (17 Abr 2022)

TOJO_3 dijo:


> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="und" dir="ltr"><a href="https://t.co/Iw3bG3vhrn">https://t.co/Iw3bG3vhrn</a></p>&mdash; Moreno孫子 (@_Moreneta) <a href="">April 17, 2022</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>



Que no, que no, que no me los creo...estos vídeos puede haberse hecho con Deepfake, incluso con un doble. Hablo de una fuente mínimamente creíble y contrastable. Además todos estos vídeos tienen una resolución sospechada mente mala.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (17 Abr 2022)

Van a vengar los ruskos al Moskva o no? De momento mucho ultimátum pero poco Rock and Roll veo yo ahi...


----------



## ariel77 (18 Abr 2022)

Russia Ukraine conflict: Saudi Arabia’s Crown Prince, Russia’s Putin discuss OPEC+, Ukraine in call


Russian President Vladimir Putin and Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman “gave a positive assessment” of joint work in the OPEC+ format during a phone



english.alarabiya.net






Putin rodeado, este se suicida en el búnker mañana y Zelensky entra victorioso en Moscú pasado.



Yo no soy pro ruso, soy pro europeo, y no por un tema racial sino porque es donde me ha tocado vivir a mi y a mi familia.

Me gustaría saber donde cojones se van a meter todos los cuñaos que repiten como loros la propaganda de los medios, cuando nuestros amados líderes acaben de reventar nuestra economía en apoyo de un títere corrupto, actor con ínfulas, nos bañemos con agua fría, nos desplacemos en bicicleta y comamos grillos.

Eso sí, las elites se podrán desplazar en jets privados ultra eficientes y en coches eléctricos híper silenciosos, mientras los gilipollas de los rusos veranean en el caribe y en Sudamérica, a donde llegarán en aviones rusos de mierda que gastan mucho combustible, combustible que les sobra y les sale por el culo, literalmente.

Hay que ser SUBNORMAL. Es más, aunque todo lo que dijesen fuese cierto y peor, y los rusos se desayunasen niños ucranianos, hay que ser SUBNORMAL, siendo europeos, para alinearse contra Rusia ahora mismo.

Alta traición y alta estupidez es lo que hay en Europa ahora mismo.


----------



## frangelico (18 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Pero su problema es Rusia y por eso quieren ingresar en la OTAN....



Ya pueden ir cambiando su ejército porque es mucho más probable una guerra civil antes de 2040, y muy sangrienta, que un ataque ruso.


----------



## El-Mano (18 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Es alemana y dice esto:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1028503
> 
> 
> ...



Los sub vi la mitad en ingles pirata, ya que no me sale en español. La parte que indicas se entiende hasta en alemán. Se llama Alina Lipp, he encontrado su Telegram, pero con la tablet no puedo ver nada. Juraría que es periodista independiente, pero me extraña que estuviera vestida de civil.

Pd: t.me/neuesausrussland


----------



## kelden (18 Abr 2022)

ariel77 dijo:


> Hay que ser SUBNORMAL. Es más, aunque todo lo que dijesen fuese cierto y peor, y los rusos se desayunasen niños ucranianos, hay que ser SUBNORMAL, siendo europeos, para alinearse contra Rusia ahora mismo.
> 
> Alta traición y alta estupidez es lo que hay en Europa ahora mismo.



Las oligarquías europeas no tienen elección. Sus intereses están tan integrados en la economía yanki que no tienen otra opción. Sería más gravoso para ellos sacar todos sus activos de la economía yanki que hacer lo que están haciendo. Eso contando con que pudieran. Dudo mucho que los yankis les permitieran hacerlo. Les robarían todo lo que pudieran como a los rusos, los venezolanos, los cubanos, los afganos, los iraníes, los chinos ......  

Así que no, no hay traición, hay lo de siempre. Acaso esperabas otra cosa?

La clase política yanki ha machacado tanto el sistema tratando de ponerlo a favor que ya son como Al Capone. No es casual que haya sido allí donde más han prosperado todas las mafias italianas, irlandesas, chinas, etc...etc... ...


----------



## apocalippsis (18 Abr 2022)

TOJO_3 dijo:


> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="und" dir="ltr"><a href="https://t.co/Iw3bG3vhrn">https://t.co/Iw3bG3vhrn</a></p>&mdash; Moreno孫子 (@_Moreneta) <a href="">April 17, 2022</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>



ja,ja,ja muy bueno ese twiter sale un monton de info, meanwhile el nido de mierdas que pululan por el foro sin ver como los oligarcas judios controlan a los ucranianos, dale Putin a fondo........


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Abr 2022)

LA QUINTA COLUMNA : SOBRE EL GESTO DE LA REINA


AUN ASI PUEDE SER QUE EN LUGAR DE SER EL CLASICO GESTO " ILLUMINATI"

SEA EL CLASICO GESTO ILLUMINATI PERO ,,,, USADO DOBLE SENTIDO POR UNA FACCION.

COMO QUIEREN DECIR QUE SE ESTARIA HACIENDO .. QUERIENDO SIMBOLIZAR "THE POINT OF SPEAR" PUNTO DE LANZA








La vergonzosa fotografía de la Familia Real y el gesto de Letizia - El Diestro


La vergonzosa fotografía de la Familia Real y el gesto de Letizia




www.eldiestro.es













@DANON1776

YO SOY QUE LES CREE QUE TRUMP HACE GESTO AUN COMO " ILLUMINATI" O OCULTISTA

PERO SI HAY POSIBLIDADES DE QUE LO QUIERA " RESIGNIFICAR" A POSITIVO

¿ POINT OF SPEAR ?
O
¿ PIRAMIDE ILLUMINATI FORZADA?
O
¿ CLASICO USO DE " SAGRADO FEMENINO " ?

es el uso que le quiere dar ahora estos pero por algunos por ahi sueltos. ni idea que seria antes o en que se quedara al final

ESTO ES DE HOY
Apr 17 at 21:15









*Space Force & Tesla Partnership: Match Made In Heaven
Improving Cyber Security & National Security
Starlink Satellite Constellation will Revolutionize Communication & Protection (29 Countries, Apr 2022) - Decentralization
Symbology: Rebirth of a Nation 

White Hat Symbology*
Inverted Space Force logo = penis
Tesla logo = Female Reprod. System (canal)
Space Force & Tesla = Male/Female Union

*Black Hat Symbology*
Jeff Bezos' Blue Origin: penis. Ever Green's Ever Given path in Suez Canal (birth canal) : shape of penis.

*Reasons Why Starlink Is Important:

“Improving the Cybersecurity of National Security, D.O.D, and Intelligence Community Systems.”*
National Security Memorandum/NSM-8: A Call to Action on Defense Systems

*Technologies that link sensors to shooters — known in the U.S. military as JADC2 *Lockheed Martin Wants to Take JADC2 Global


*Tesla: Safe AI, Big Data, 
( LOS COJONES SAFE ) *
https://bit.ly/3vo6Cgq

*Constellation Network Proposition:*
The Unique Value Proposition and Bull Case for Constellation Network

H/T Patriot Brad: Constellation, JACD2, AI,

*M/F Body Parts, Posts, Analogy:*
KNIGHTS OF THE ROUND TABLE
H/T Lea Winter

​


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## ccartech (18 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Están acusando directamente a los EEUU, lo cual deja claro que van a responder.....porque si no harían de tripas corazón.
> 
> *Por cierto, estoy seguro que no vieron estas imágenes en Suecia....MUY FUERTES*
> 
> ...











Tres personas baleadas en el cuarto día de disturbios en Suecia - Teknomers Noticias


En la ciudad sueca de Norrköping, a unos 160 kilómetros al sur de Estocolmo, tres personas fueron baleadas durante los disturbios del domingo. Un portavoz de



teknomers.com





Aca hablan de problemas raciales


----------



## apocalippsis (18 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Van a vengar los ruskos al Moskva o no? De momento mucho ultimátum pero poco Rock and Roll veo yo ahi...



Pues si, necesitan la fabrica y es lo que hay. A lo mejor se lo vengan en Odessa.


----------



## Malevich (18 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Tres personas baleadas en el cuarto día de disturbios en Suecia - Teknomers Noticias
> 
> 
> En la ciudad sueca de Norrköping, a unos 160 kilómetros al sur de Estocolmo, tres personas fueron baleadas durante los disturbios del domingo. Un portavoz de
> ...



Al parecer protestaban contra una manifestación de un grupo ultra que quema ejemplares del Corán en público. 
La embajada iraní protestó.


----------



## JoséBatallas (18 Abr 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


>



Lo que yo decía de los voluntarios extranjeros aunque ahora en versión española. Tierra trágame.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## Hal8995 (18 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Sobre el gas en general yo veo dos posibilidades que tampoco son del todo excluyentes :
> 
> -la lógica, que ya más o menos estén descubiertas todas las grandes formaciones y lo que se vaya a encontrar sean pequeñas cosas que a veces se anuncian con mucho ruido.
> 
> ...



Yo desde hace más de 20 años he propugnado por la energía nuclear de modo pragmático.

Hay varios motivos, en España por ejemplo o en Francia , los incidentes o accidentes han provocado decenas de miles heridos menos ,si lo medimos por megavatios ,que el petróleo o gas. Muertos ninguno. En el gas o petróleo los muertos solo por bombonas de gas, explosiones en ciudades o camping Los Alfaques disparan los.muertos o heridos. Siempre pensé que la transición hacia las renovables debería pasar por la nuclear hasta que las citadas bajen de precio.

Bueno, pues ya están aquí. Ya en el 2020 la nueva energía producida por fotovoltaica y eólica terrestre fue la más barata de la historia.
Singapur decidió que los más barato para ellos es colocar placas solares en Australia y tender un cable submarino de miles de km.
Los UK van a montar placas en Marruecos pero en el sur frente a las canarias, su cable rodeará Marruecos, España, Portugal y Francia. Proporcionará el 10% si no recuerdo mal de la energía total.

España , que somo gilipollas, les deberíamos haber propuesto a UK, coño, atraviesa la península de Sur a Norte que es más corto y más barato de tender la línea y permite que nos podamos conectar para poder venderte también. Que no quieres ? Pues coño, rodeas España pero a 200 millas náuticas.

Si fuera Alemania quien tuviera esta posibilidad de producir energía solar como España....ya nos habrían obligado a Europa a cambiarnos por ecología y comprarles.

Y eso que el sistema español es un puto timo. A mí en hora punta me pagan una miseria por el kw producido por fotovoltaica y al vecino de enfrente se la venden a tarifa pico sin pasar por la red. Y si produzco más energía en valor de la que compro ese exceso se lo regalo a la compañía eléctrica y no se compensa con elnmes siguiente. Un puto timo vamos. La compañía eléctrica sin poner un duro saca más beneficio que yo de las placas. Y aún así las amortizo en 5 años y eso con los precios de Marzo 2021, ahora será la mitad. Y eso que las placas y el inversor las he comprado a una empresa con sus beneficios que a su vez ha comprado ese material a un distribuidor con sus beneficios tb. Si el Estado hiciera una macrocompra de 200 millones de placas, 5 por habitante, saldría seguro que la mitad de precio y pusiera una legislación acorde : " tú hdlgp compañía eléctrica, compra la energía fotovoltaica de hora pico con un 20% de descuento (que ya ese beneficio cabrón ya te vale y la vendes a tarifa pico.

A ver si un ing. industrial me ayuda, con esos 200 millones de placas de 450 w que energía media anual total para España se podría conseguir y cuanto es respecto a la producción total actual. Seguro que más que el gas y el petróleo juntos.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (18 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Los republicanos fusilaban a los marroquíes sin contemplaciones. No dejaban uno vivo, sin piedad, se rindieran o no. En represalia por sus salvajadas contra la población civil sobre todo en los primeros meses de la guerra.
> Yo entiendo que el mando ruso considera ya que en la fábrica sólo quedan los nazis más fanáticos, que los infantes de marina ya se han rendido, y que ya les han dado ocasiones más que suficientes para rendirse. No hay más. Hágase, cúmplase, ejemplarícese.



Los fusilaban también porque los marroquíes no solían hacer prisioneros, los colocaban siempre como fuerzas de ruptura y su misión era el asalto puro y duro y lo hacían de forma brutal ...en la batalla de Madrid el cruce del Manzanares y el asalto a la zona universitaria lo hicieron sólo unos 200 moros del III Tabor de Tetúan que hicieron salir por patas a una columna republicana al completo (Libertad-López Tienda con 2.000 efectivos)...si los nacionales hubieran explotado el éxito habrían tomado Madrid, pero los regulares como eran muy pocos se limitaron a cumplir las órdenes que eran conquistar la escuela de Arquitectura.

Por cierto mi capitán de la mili estuvo mucho tiempo en Melilla de teniente en el antiguo Alhucemas 5 de regulares y decía que la unidad recibió la laureada colectiva por su desempeño en la zona universitaria de Madrid....no sé si los progres han suprimido esas condecoraciones de la guerra civil apelando a sus leyes de "memoria histórica" pero no me extrañaría nada....esos serían capaces de condenar a Ramiro II o el Cid por islamófobos y poco multiculturales


----------



## Impresionante (18 Abr 2022)

. Un corresponsal de RT encuentra en una instalación militar ucraniana minas antipersonal, prohibidas internacionalmente

Ucrania es uno de los países que ratificó el Tratado de Ottawa de 1997, que prohíbe el empleo, almacenamiento, producción y transferencia de estas armas.






El corresponsal de RT Murad Gazdíev ha encontrado en Mariúpol minas antipersonal *MON-50* y *MON-90*, diseñadas en la Unión Soviética, que se encontraban a disposición de las fuerzas ucranianas. El armamento estaba en la fábrica metalúrgica Ilich, de la que los "nacionalistas ucranianos" fueron expulsados este jueves por las tropas rusas y los combatientes de Donbass, informó el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.

El empleo, almacenamiento, producción y transferencia de minas antipersonal está directamente prohibido por el Tratado de Ottawa de 1997, al que se unieron más del 80 % de los países, entre ellos Ucrania, que lo firmó en 1999 y luego lo ratificó. Solo 32 naciones no aceptaron el tratado internacional, incluidos Rusia y EE.UU.
"Esto fue colocado aquí con un cable trampa", señaló Gazdíev, en el momento de acercarse a uno de los artefactos explosivos. Al lado había más minas en cajas de madera.
"Ucrania afirmó que había destruido estas minas antipersonal de acuerdo con los tratados internacionales que había firmado. Como pueden ver, no lo había hecho. Esto parece demostrar que Ucrania, a juzgar por las apariencias, mintió", sostiene el corresponsal.


----------



## Michael_Knight (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## manodura79 (18 Abr 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


>



Como le geolocalicen el tuit verás que risas.


----------



## Epicii (18 Abr 2022)

El incendio parece haber sido masivo...esa foto puede haber sido tomada por el remolcador...vaya a saber cuantas horas después del ataque.


----------



## Remequilox (18 Abr 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> muy Bonita tu historia, pero yo creo que los rumanos no se tiran un pedo sin pedir antes permiso a guasinton. Otra cosa serían los polacos o los turcos, que esos si que parece que van por libres.



Ya digo que escribo historias imaginadas.
Hechos y datos apenas hay. Así que todo el resto (mío o de cualquier otro) es pura fantasía.

Ahora bien, es posible que el Moscú ni siquiera estuviese en aguas territoriales.
Y claro, que alguien, rumano o ucraniano (aunque el mando lo tuviese un oficial USA), haya atacado a un barco que no estaba realizando acciones de combate, posiblemente en aguas internacionales, y sin haberle declarado la guerra al país de origen del barco.....

Lo único cierto es que algo raro e inesperado sucedió.
Por la magnitud de posible e hipotético ataque, no era esperable tanto daño.
Por el inmenso logro conseguido, no era esperable ese disimulo y bajada de perfil de los contendientes.

De hecho, este ataque sin sentido, completa la tríada política del argumentario de Putin.
En su discurso del 24 de febrero en que dio origen a las hostilidades, fundamentó su decisión básicamente en tres puntos:
.- En Ucrania se discrimina y persigue a la población rusófona no identitaria con la "ucranidad etnopolítica". Es un hecho que ha trascendido sobradamente. Hay más civiles ucranianos muertos por decisión de "su" gobierno que no por bajas colaterales de acciones rusas, que ya es decir.
.- Ucrania es una potencia agresora, al menos en intención muy avanzada. Hay que detenerlos antes de que ataquen o dañen a Rusia. A la que han tenido ocasión, han causados graves estragos en Belgorod, y alguna otra cosa que intentaron pero no lograron. Ataques a Rusia que tampoco han sido reivindicados/reconocidos/presumidos por los bocazas del gobierno ucraniano. Segundo hecho manifestado por Putin que las evidencias demuestran. Ucrania maydan es agresiva y agresora por naturaleza, como bien sabían en Crimea, Odesa, o las repúblicas del Donbass.
.- La proximidad e inmediatez de un país Otan supone un grave riesgo a a integridad rusa, ya que la Otan tiene intenciones agresivas. La directa y personal participación de los rumanos, presumiblemente desde las instalaciones de Constanza, demuestran este tercer argumento.

O sea, que al final, resulta que Putin tenía razón.
Y el argumentario de Otan cerca es un peligro dado su vocación agresora, con lo del Moscú ha quedado demostrado.
Así que supongo que por eso, el alto mando USA (no el responsable local), debe estar haciendo todo tipo de gestiones y maniobras para que la cosa quede en un mero incidente puntual.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (18 Abr 2022)

ariel77 dijo:


> Russia Ukraine conflict: Saudi Arabia’s Crown Prince, Russia’s Putin discuss OPEC+, Ukraine in call
> 
> 
> Russian President Vladimir Putin and Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman “gave a positive assessment” of joint work in the OPEC+ format during a phone
> ...



Ya hubo un intento de golpe de Estado y buena limpia posterior derivada del progresivo acercamiento de Arabia Saudía " Oriente" (ganaron los pro-Chinos).Turquía con un 50% de inflación.... Mucho tomate, se viene un movidon de la ostia y la borregada en el matrix que les vende Antonia 3 y compañia...


----------



## manodura79 (18 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


>



Me encantan estos análisis desde el terreno de tuiter. El tío sabe hasta cuantos BTG tienen los rusos en un punto concreto del mapa. Menudo lince.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (18 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ⚡ Buque insignia del Crucero de la Flota del Mar Negro "Moskva" - ¡Gloria eterna! ¡La hazaña no se olvidará!
> 
> (Descargo de responsabilidad: toda la información se toma de fuentes abiertas. Las reflexiones del autor son su opinión personal).
> 
> ...



No se hasta que punto será real lo que se explica, pero es un ataque de saturación de libro con drones, guerra electrónica, misiles antibuque, etc...

Los Slava como algunos barcos Soviéticos son barcos que para ir mejor armados portan misiles en tubos en su cubierta, pero por otro lado esto es una vulnerabilidad en caso de que reciban algún ataque que afecte a esa zona o un incendio. Si le dieron a algún P-1000 Vulkan esta claro lo que pudo pasar, de hecho me extraña que no se fuera a pique antes.


----------



## Epicii (18 Abr 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Me encantan estos análisis desde el terreno de tuiter. El tío sabe hasta cuantos BTG tienen los rusos en un punto concreto del mapa. Menudo lince.



Lo saben los yanquis por satelites y drones de vigilancia...

o como crees que Ucrania le puede hacer frente a Rusia...?


----------



## manodura79 (18 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Lo saben los yanquis por satelites y drones de vigilancia...
> 
> o como crees que Ucrania le puede hacer frente a Rusia...?



Sí, y luego lo publican en tuiter para que el Galileo de turno haga su análisis.


----------



## willbeend (18 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Esa foto no parece Azovstal, parece algun tipo de quimica o refineria... a saber de donde y de cuando es.


----------



## ccartech (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## Nico (18 Abr 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Me encantan estos análisis desde el terreno de tuiter. El tío sabe hasta cuantos BTG tienen los rusos en un punto concreto del mapa. Menudo lince.




Es que, según dice, tiene "_información americana_". Léase un reddit de dos jovenzuelos con granos que juegan World War III en su ordenador.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## eljusticiero (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## Guanotopía (18 Abr 2022)

Del 'Brexit' a la guerra de Ucrania: así combate la UE la desinformación


El 23 de junio de 2016 la Unión Europea (UE) sufrió el mayor desgarro desde su fundación. El Reino Unido abandonaba el club comunitario y el Brexit se convertía en una realidad. Seis horas después de conocerse la amputación, el nacionalconservador Nigel Farage reconocía que las grandes promesas...




www.epe.es







> Bruselas prepara una ley que obligará a las plataformas a frenar la proliferación de bulos y cuenta con instrumentos para detectar y corregir narrativas contrarias a los intereses europeos



Estamos de suerte, la UE se preocupa porque sólo recibamos los bulos que sirvan a sus intereses, es decir, a los de su amo.

¡Viva Zelenski!


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (18 Abr 2022)

Foto reescalada que vi por twitter


----------



## apocalippsis (18 Abr 2022)

*Lo que sucedió en Ucrania el 17 de abril: el ultimátum vencido a los nazis en Azovstal y la demolición del monumento a Zhukov en Kharkov*
17 de abril de 2022 21:18
EL MUNDO ENTERO





_La edición internacional de la Agencia Federal de Noticias cuenta cómo está la situación en Ucrania y Donbass a partir del 17 de abril._

*Rusia*

Las fuerzas rusas continúan inhabilitando instalaciones críticas detrás de las líneas ucranianas utilizando armas guiadas de precisión. Por la mañana, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso informó sobre la derrota de una planta de municiones cerca de la ciudad de Brovary, región de Kiev, y por la noche informó sobre huelgas en grandes instalaciones de almacenamiento de combustible en Barvenkovo y Dobropolye. Tales acciones ayudarán a reducir la movilidad de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y complicarán la pronta entrega de refuerzos y suministros a la línea del frente.

Las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales destruyeron 112 objetivos en un día. Los más importantes fueron dos puestos de mando, tres radares para iluminación y guiado del sistema de misiles antiaéreos S-300 y un sistema de defensa aérea Osa AKM. Además, nueve depósitos de cohetes y armas de artillería y combustible fueron alcanzados.







Las acciones de la aviación del ejército también fueron exitosas: según el informe de la mañana, interceptaron un convoy de equipos en marcha y lo destruyeron. Las pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ascendieron a 50 soldados, siete vehículos blindados de transporte de personal y vehículos de combate de infantería, así como 14 vehículos blindados.

Las fuerzas de defensa aérea pudieron derribar dos cazas MiG-29 en el aire, así como 11 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos, en un día.

Además, Rusia continúa realizando misiones humanitarias. En particular, llegó al asentamiento de Donetsk un nuevo envío de alimentos y artículos de primera necesidad de los residentes de San Petersburgo.

*La situación en la LDNR*

Durante el último día, unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y nacionalistas continuaron bombardeando los asentamientos de las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk.

Como siempre, la situación en la RPD siguió siendo la más difícil. La mayoría de las veces, Yasinovataya resultó estar bajo el arma, en la que los "graduados" ucranianos dispararon más de diez veces. Donetsk, Gorlovka, Panteleimonovka, Golmovsky, Dolya, Mineralnoe, Deep Beam y Wide Beam, Ozeryanovka, Staromikhaylovka también sufrieron proyectiles.

En solo un día, los militares ucranianos dispararon más de 300 proyectiles contra los asentamientos de la RPD, destruyendo o dañando al menos 24 casas. Al mismo tiempo, al menos siete personas resultaron heridas: dos civiles y cinco empleados del Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia.

En la LPR, los bombardeos son mucho menos comunes, pero aún mantienen a la población alerta. Desde ayer por la noche, los nacionalistas ucranianos abrieron fuego contra Donetsk, Kalinov y Pervomaisk, como resultado, tres mujeres resultaron heridas, tres casas y líneas eléctricas resultaron dañadas.

Las tropas de las repúblicas populares, que continúan participando en la operación especial para proteger el Donbass junto con las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, también informaron sobre las pérdidas del enemigo. Los combatientes de la LPR por la mañana anunciaron la destrucción de 30 militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, un tanque, dos vehículos blindados de transporte de personal y cinco automóviles.

A su vez, los destacamentos de la RPD, junto con el personal militar ruso, liquidaron a 61 nacionalistas ucranianos, una montura de artillería autopropulsada Gvozdika de 12 mm, un vehículo de combate de infantería, dos vehículos blindados de transporte de personal y un camión de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Un tanque y dos vehículos de combate de infantería se sumaron al número de trofeos.

Además, Donetsk informó que uno de los muertos durante un reciente intento de fuga de Mariupol fue el comandante de la 36.ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania *, Volodymyr Baranyuk* .

En Mariupol, después de que neonazis y mercenarios se negaran a rendirse, se reanudó el asalto al territorio de la planta de Azovstal. Antes de eso, el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa les ofreció irse sin armas, garantizando la preservación de la vida de todos los que se rindieran. Sin embargo, durante el tiempo establecido en el ultimátum, nadie salió del territorio de la planta a lo largo del corredor humanitario previsto.

*Por la mañana, el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa informó que el número total de mercenarios extranjeros en el territorio de Azovstal superaba las 400 personas. El organismo recordó que no tienen la condición de "combatientes" y solo pueden aspirar a largas penas de prisión.*

Anteriormente, apareció información de que los nacionalistas de Azov (prohibidos en la Federación Rusa) usaron balas expansivas en enfrentamientos con las tropas rusas. Se permite el uso de este tipo de munición para la caza, pero durante un conflicto armado esto ya es una violación de las convenciones internacionales.

Además, las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa y la RPD encontraron varios almacenes de municiones, armas y equipos cerca de Mariupol. Uno de ellos, según RIA Novosti , estaba ubicado debajo del complejo de salud de Yalta, el segundo, en el territorio de la zona industrial de la ciudad.

*Ucrania*

Como parte de la guerra desatada por el régimen de Kiev contra la población civil de habla rusa, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están bombardeando no solo las ciudades y pueblos de la LDNR, sino también los asentamientos de Ucrania. Por la mañana, la oficina del alcalde de Vasilyevka, región de Zaporozhye, anunció otra huelga de la APU. Según algunos informes, el fuego se disparó desde el Uragan MLRS. Como resultado, una mujer murió y cinco personas más resultaron heridas.

La actitud no menos indiferente de las autoridades y el ejército de Ucrania hacia su propio pueblo fue confirmada por el informe del jefe de las tropas de protección radiológica, química y biológica de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, *Igor Kirillov* .

Según él, el Centro de Ciencia y Tecnología de Ucrania promovió la investigación en el campo de las armas de destrucción masiva. Los empleados de la organización tomaron muestras de agua en el Dniéper, el Danubio, el Dniéster y el Canal del Norte de Crimea en busca de patógenos para el cólera, la fiebre tifoidea, la hepatitis A y E, y utilizaron a sus conciudadanos con trastornos mentales como sujetos experimentales.

En Kharkiv, neonazis ucranianos demolieron un monumento al mariscal de la Unión Soviética *Georgy Zhukov* . 

Según el jefe de la administración del distrito de Nemyshlyansky, *Tatyana Topchiy* , alrededor de las 11 a.m., dos automóviles con personas en uniforme militar se acercaron al monumento, derribaron el busto del pedestal y se lo llevaron en una dirección desconocida. En este sentido, el Comité de Investigación de la Federación Rusa abrió un caso penal contra los vándalos.






Что произошло на Украине 17 апреля: истекший ультиматум нацистам на «Азовстали» и снос памятника Жукову в Харькове


Международная редакция Федерального агентства новостей рассказывает, как обстоит ситуация на Украине и в Донбассе по состоянию на 17 апреля.




riafan.ru


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (18 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> No se hasta que punto será real lo que se explica, pero es un ataque de saturación de libro con drones, guerra electrónica, misiles antibuque, etc...
> 
> Los Slava como algunos barcos Soviéticos son barcos que para ir mejor armados portan misiles en tubos en su cubierta, pero por otro lado esto es una vulnerabilidad en caso de que reciban algún ataque que afecte a esa zona o un incendio. Si le dieron a algún P-1000 Vulkan esta claro lo que pudo pasar, de hecho me extraña que no se fuera a pique antes.



Para ir mejor armados simplemente porque no disponían de VLS fiables.


----------



## thanos2 (18 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> El incendio parece haber sido masivo...esa foto puede haber sido tomada por el remolcador...vaya a saber cuantas horas después del ataque.



Estamos seguros de que es ese mismo??? 

Las fotos que habían salido de él mostraban una cubierta en condiciones, llena de armamento, y esta cubierta está prácticamente vacía y derroída.


----------



## manodura79 (18 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Es que, según dice, tiene "_información americana_". Léase un reddit de dos jovenzuelos con granos que juegan World War III en su ordenador.



Ya te digo. Te tienes que reír. Ojo, yo no digo que su análisis pueda estar bien o mal según la información de la que dispone, pero que muestre un poquito más de seriedad.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (18 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Foto reescalada que vi por twitter



Tiene varios impactos de baja intensidad, tipo drones suicidas o similar y los misiles antibuque P-1000 junto con los lanzadores están intactos. El incendio está centrado en el edificio central


----------



## fulcrum29smt (18 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> El incendio parece haber sido masivo...esa foto puede haber sido tomada por el remolcador...vaya a saber cuantas horas después del ataque.



La zona donde tiene más daños es donde deberían estar los misiles P-1000 Vulcan pero si os fijáis tambien parece haber tenido varios impactos más pequeños en el costado.


----------



## JoséBatallas (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Abr 2022)

MIA= desaparecido en combate


----------



## fulcrum29smt (18 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Tiene varios impactos de baja intensidad, tipo drones suicidas o similar y los misiles antibuque P-1000 junto con los lanzadores están intactos. El incendio está centrado en el edificio central



Si, estás en lo cierto, los P-1000 parecen estar en su sitio, no se porque con el humo no he hecho zoom sobre esa zona, bien visto.


----------



## Remequilox (18 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El capitalismo ha tenido tres cabecillas a lo largo de su historia.
> 
> 1.- El imperio comercial holandés desde finales del siglo XVI hasta finales siglo XVIII, principios del siglo XIX
> 2.- El imperio británico desde principios del XIX hasta 1945.
> ...



La Guerra de los 80 años contra los Habsburgo (España) no tuvo nada que ver con el auge y dominio neerlandes.
Las guerras napoleónicas no tuvieron nada que ver con el auge y dominio británicos.
La IWW y sobre todo IIWW no formaron parte de las causas de auge y dominio de USA.

Será extraño que el retorno de China-India a la hegemonía económica MUNDIAL no fuese fruto de una guerra.
Hasta el S. XV (y durante milenios), China-India tuvieron la hegemonía económica mundial. Solo Persia (un poco) y Roma-Bizancio (algo más) pueden discutir eso.


----------



## Azrael_II (18 Abr 2022)

Nos van a corregir


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (18 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> La zona donde tiene más daños es donde deberían estar los misiles P-1000 Vulcan pero si os fijáis tambien parece haber tenido varios impactos más pequeños en el costado.



Si te fijas en el costado ese barco está partido en dos, pero por la deformación de la sección parece que es de dentro hacia afuera.


----------



## explorador (18 Abr 2022)

No decían que se había hundido por una tormenta?  Mienten más que matan estos asesinos rusos, que es ya mucho decir..


----------



## fulcrum29smt (18 Abr 2022)

No, el radar de descubierta Fragata M tiene cobertura 360º , los radares de tiro de cada sistema de armas si tienen que estar orientados para enviar las ordenes ya sean guía por comandos como guía radar semiactiva.

Hombre es una pérdida moral y sobre todo es una putada por la tripulación que haya muerto, pero en este escenario (en esta guerra) no cambia nada.

La concepción de los clase Slava era proporcionar cobertura antiaérea de medio y largo alcance a buques más pequeños y enfrentarse con ayuda de otros buques a una task force a distancias de hasta unos 700 Kms.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (18 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Del 'Brexit' a la guerra de Ucrania: así combate la UE la desinformación
> 
> 
> El 23 de junio de 2016 la Unión Europea (UE) sufrió el mayor desgarro desde su fundación. El Reino Unido abandonaba el club comunitario y el Brexit se convertía en una realidad. Seis horas después de conocerse la amputación, el nacionalconservador Nigel Farage reconocía que las grandes promesas...
> ...



De entrada no hay que aceptar el lenguaje de ésta gentuza, "narrativa" no es lo mismo que información, cuando dicen que algo va en contra de sus "narraciones" no puede ser desinformación, si acaso sería una "narrativa" diferente....y por la misma razón una narración tampoco es información....puede ser un cuento o una patraña


----------



## willbeend (18 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Por supuesto, puedes hacer todo con estilo: las aguas de alcantarillado de Mariupol se pueden llevar a la mazmorra para que la gente de "Azov" literalmente se ahogue en mierda, pero esto es mucho tiempo. Es más fácil tirar mangueras al mar.



Yo creo que el esfuerzo valdria la pena.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (18 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Para ir mejor armados simplemente porque no disponían de VLS fiables.



Pero a ver, alma de cantaro... ¿Los silos de los S-300F? ¿Eso que son?

Como ves no es así, algunos buques de tiempos de la URSS tenían misiles en cubierta en tubo, desde las corbetas Nanuchka, misiles SSN-2 Stix (el primer antibuque Ruso) por ejemplo, pero no es lo mismo una Nanuchka de los años 60-70 que un Slava de finales de los 70.

El motivo por el cual se instalaban misiles en tubos era por varias razones:

1º La filosofía Soviética de hacer misiles antibuque muy grandes si los comparamos con los Occidentales, con mayor alcance y carga explosiva que no caben en un silo o ocupan un espacio enorme que se puede destinar a instalar silos de otros tipos de misiles.
2º Ahorro de costes, es una manera de poner más armamento en un buque más pequeño. Por ejemplo ahora muchos buques Rusos siguen montando misiles en tubos como los Kh-35 Uran.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (18 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Pero a ver, alma de cantaro... ¿Los silos de los S-300F? ¿Eso que son?
> 
> Como vés no es así, algunos buques de tiempos de la URSS tenían misiles en cubierta en tubo, desde las corbetas Nanuchka, misiles SSN-2 Stix (el primer antibuque Ruso) por ejemplo, pero no es lo mismo una Nanuchka de los años 60-70 que un Slava de finales de los 70.
> 
> ...



Los misiles en silos ocupan siempre menos espacio. Si no los tenían es porque llegaron más tarde. 
Con la reciente actualización a UKSK-M se están poniendo al día.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (18 Abr 2022)

Rusia va a desintegrarse como Yugoslavia en unos 8 años como mucho. Esta acabada


----------



## Homero+10 (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (18 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Los misiles en silos ocupan siempre menos espacio. Si no los tenían es porque llegaron más tarde.
> Con la reciente actualización a UKSK-M se están poniendo al día.



¿Pero a ver tu entiendes que un Slava era un Kirov pero a lo barato? 

Los misiles en silo ocupan poco espacio si te caben. ¿Tu has visto el tamaño de los P-1000? ¿Cuantos le hubieran cabido en silos? Tendrían que haberse instalado de lado, no verticales como en los silos para poder caber.

¿Y además, si los instalas allí donde instalas los SAMs de la S-300F? Entonces necesitas hacer un buque más grande, es decir, más caro para conseguir lo mismo dejando el tema de la seguridad aparte.

Era una solución, a mi particularmente me parece peligroso pero es lo que es.


----------



## raptors (18 Abr 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


>



*A pesar de que es nazi...* a pesar que tiene armas... a pesar que se ve que es un fanático peligroso... Veo el video y me da risa ese español caguengue...!! Jajaja


----------



## fulcrum29smt (18 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *A pesar de que es nazi...* a pesar que tiene armas... a pesar que se ve que es un fanático peligroso... Veo el video y me da risa ese español caguengue...!! Jajaja



Ese payaso no va a durar ni 2 minutos, en fin, se ha ido a hacer la guerra pues ala, uno que nos quitamos de encima, que achante las consecuencias.


----------



## NPI (18 Abr 2022)

Metaverso = droga del futuro


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (18 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> ¿Pero a ver tu entiendes que un Slava era un Kirov pero a lo barato?
> 
> Los misiles en silo ocupan poco espacio si te caben. ¿Tu has visto el tamaño de los P-1000? ¿Cuantos le hubieran cabido en silos? Tendrían que haberse instalado de lado, no verticales como en los silos para poder caber.
> 
> ...



Sí, eso no te lo puedo discutir. Eso de dejar la seguridad aparte es muy propio de los rusos.


----------



## hartman (18 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Metaverso = droga del futuro



ya salia en Ready player one.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Abr 2022)

LA QUINTA COLUMNA : SOBRE EL GESTO DE LA REINA


¿ POINT OF SPEAR ?

Apr 17 at 21:15

Apr 18 at 00:39






Q World rder

Forwarded from GEORGENEWS

*BIGGER THAN PEOPLE CAN IMAGINE*

###
1.3K views13th-GEN_PATRIOT _*❤✔*_, Apr 18 at 00:39
t.me/QWO17/25947​


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (18 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *A pesar de que es nazi...* a pesar que tiene armas... a pesar que se ve que es un fanático peligroso... Veo el video y me da risa ese español caguengue...!! Jajaja



¿Por qué es nazi? ¿Por pelarse la cabeza y mencionar la palabra tabú España?


----------



## apocalippsis (18 Abr 2022)

Ya estoy haciendo la porra en Azostal, como no la van a derribar y con el palillo en la boca le doy 7 dias, no mas, porque los chechenos cobran y tienen que rendir cuentas. Estos chechenos al final seran los especialistas del todo en este tipo de guerra urbana. Y sus mujeres no pararan de parir DE DOS EN DOS por hombre.


----------



## amcxxl (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## hartman (18 Abr 2022)

no vayas a la sagra ucraniana hijo mio.


----------



## Sinjar (18 Abr 2022)

Es increíble lo poco que nos cuentan nuestros medios sobre Mariupól, desde hace 1 semana.


----------



## Epicii (18 Abr 2022)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> ¿Por qué es nazi? ¿Por pelarse la cabeza y mencionar la palabra tabú España?



Con la cabeza y cara tatuada, o nazi o cantante de reggaeton...

España debería promover la exportación de estos tipejos...


----------



## No al NOM (18 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1028644



*1035 mercenarios extranjeros aniquilados

912 mercenarios extranjeros depusieron las armas y abandonaron Ucrania*


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (18 Abr 2022)

Buscando la lata orca gigante hundida 

*El misticismo de la animación soviética. Mira hasta el final!!
*


----------



## Simo Hayha (18 Abr 2022)

HOJO que los ucranios van a embolsar un importante número de tropas cochinorrusas en Izium. Lo tendrán que desnazificar todo muy bien después con javelines, artillería y lejía.


----------



## amcxxl (18 Abr 2022)

El 17 de abril, misiles rusos de alta precisión impactaron en el centro de suministro de Lozovaya de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Objetivo alcanzado, sin víctimas 
“No hubo víctimas”, confirmó el alcalde Serhiy Zelensky. 
El gran cruce ferroviario Lozova es una importante base de transbordo para el suministro de tropas ucranianas en el Donbass. 


Bezler en Berdyansk
El regreso de Igor Bezler a la "política activa" 
Escriben sobre él: "Teniendo en cuenta su pensamiento innovador y su audacia, así como la capacidad de calcular los movimientos tanto propios como enemigos, la unidad de Bezler será muy útil en Zaporozhye y en otras direcciones".


----------



## lostsoul242 (18 Abr 2022)

Ese se cree que el Biden va a durar mucho mas de 10 meses vivo?
En cuanto vuelva Trump mas le vale esconderse en el sotano mas profundo de Tel-Aviv .


----------



## Peineto (18 Abr 2022)

lostsoul242 dijo:


> Ese se cree que el Biden va a durar mucho mas de 10 meses vivo?
> En cuanto vuelva Trump mas le vale esconderse en el sotano mas profundo de Tel-Aviv .




Mejor llamarle Zopenski, plor lo de zopenco.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Abr 2022)

han derruido 10 tanques, el equivalente de un BGT fuera de combate en 1 dia, Y asi dia tras dia


----------



## amcxxl (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## ZARGON (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (18 Abr 2022)

ya tenemos nombre del susodicho

"Gozándomela, en Ucrania, locos"


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (18 Abr 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


>




Gracias. Varias preguntas. Con que fin se creo este complejo subterraneo? como respiran? como respiran si se tapan los accesos? todavia quedan vivos?


----------



## crocodile (18 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Si esa foto es real, ahi ha habido bastantes muertos.


----------



## lostsoul242 (18 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> ya tenemos nombre del susodicho
> 
> "Gozándomela, en Ucrania, locos"



Como le gustan las armas SOVIETICAS al nazi morenito , españolito y bajito .
Ojala le enganchen los creadores de las susodichas y le manden a curtir el lomo un par de años en Siberia haciendo vias para tener mas trenes Rusia-China .
O mejor aun que los ukros le empapelen a una farola por GITANAZO .


----------



## Homero+10 (18 Abr 2022)

lostsoul242 dijo:


> Ese se cree que el Biden va a durar mucho mas de 10 meses vivo?



Es un actor con un discurso guionado ,no esperes otra cosa


----------



## Homero+10 (18 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> *1035 mercenarios extranjeros aniquilados
> 
> 912 mercenarios extranjeros depusieron las armas y abandonaron Ucrania*



Esa seria la respuesta correcta ,la pasta que esta gastando la UE en mercenarios debe ser monumental


----------



## stuka (18 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> ya tenemos nombre del susodicho
> 
> "Gozándomela, en Ucrania, locos"




No va a suceder...Pero con mi imaginación exacerbada...visualizo a ciudadanos rusos juzgándome a mí por ser español tras ver a ese...deshecho.

Y la verdad es que me jode.


----------



## SPQR (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## stuka (18 Abr 2022)

SPQR dijo:


>




Entre abuelos, gordacos y gafaplastas...no sé yo si esa es la punta de lanza.

Yo creo que han salido un ratito de la ofi para echar un pito e impresionar a las putis como malotes.

PD. Por otra parte...no imagino a los ruskis perdiendo el tiempo quemando trapitos.


----------



## Beltrax (18 Abr 2022)

este hilo deberia llamarse "Disonancia Cognitiva XVI"


----------



## raptors (18 Abr 2022)

SPQR dijo:


>



*Pues si son soldados reales y están en un momento real...!!* Entonces que jodidos los ukroNazis estan...!! para que saquen toda su frustración con este tipo de acciones....


----------



## SPQR (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (18 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Si esa foto es real, ahi ha habido bastantes muertos.



Huevo castaña


----------



## Impresionante (18 Abr 2022)

Beltrax dijo:


> este hilo deberia llamarse "Disonancia Cognitiva XVI"



Debe ser muy duro ver la tele y entrar aquí


----------



## Sinjar (18 Abr 2022)

Beltrax dijo:


> este hilo deberia llamarse "Disonancia Cognitiva XVI"



Toma payaso. Sigue defendiendo lo que te dice la tele. Beeeee


----------



## Magick (18 Abr 2022)

* ESTADO ISLÁMICO: "ATACA A EUROPA AHORA QUE LOS CRUZADOS SE ESTÁN MATANDO UNOS A OTROS"*

"_Dando el buen ejemplo de nuestros hermanos en Beit al Maqdis (Israel) para su bendita operación hace unos días (...) *Ahora tienen la oportunidad. Europa está ardiendo y los cruzados se están matando unos a otros", *dijo Abu Omar al Muhager, actual portavoz de la organización terrorista, a través de un mensaje de audio de 33 minutos transmitido por su productora audiovisual Al Furqan.

*"Es una guerra en la que le pedimos a Dios que no apague sus fuegos hasta que los adoradores de la cruz sean quemados y destruyan su reino para que sufran lo que los musulmanes han sufrido", *agregó el portavoz.

Al Muhager hizo hincapié en que el miedo de los cruzados a la guerra apareció "claramente" en Europa y los Estados Unidos cuando llegó a sus territorios, afirmando que *"el orgullo y *la *barbarie de los rusos y sus intentos de recuperar la gloria de la Unión Soviética y polarizar el mundo obligaron a los europeos y estadounidenses a entrar (en la guerra) e involucrar a otros *para que no paguen el precio solos".






The Islamic State called for attacks in Europe taking advantage of the war in Ukraine - AWN - All World News


The Islamic State (IS) terrorist group called on its followers this Sunday to carry out attacks in Europe taking advantage of the war raging in Ukraine, in addition to launching a military campaign in revenge for the deaths of the former leader, Abu Ibrahim al-Hashimi al Qurashi, and Abu Hamza...




allworldnews.site




_


----------



## kelden (18 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> La Guerra de los 80 años contra los Habsburgo (España) no tuvo nada que ver con el auge y dominio neerlandes.
> Las guerras napoleónicas no tuvieron nada que ver con el auge y dominio británicos.
> La IWW y sobre todo IIWW no formaron parte de las causas de auge y dominio de USA.
> 
> ...



El cambio de cabecilla siempre ha sido pacífico, nunca ha habido guerra entre los interesados. Los cambios se pueden haber producido en tiempos de guerra, pero no de guerra entre los interesados. Los cambios de hegemón no han sido consecuencia de guerras directas entre los interesados, simplemente uno de ellos era más eficiente económicamente que el otro, por las circunstancias que fueran, y se producía el cambio naturalmente.

Por otra parte el imperio neerlandes no sustituyó a nadie al frente del capitalismo, lo inventaron ellos. El imperio español no era capitalista, era otra cosa, un engendro extraño, algo a medias entre la banda de Curro Jiménez y una secta religiosa. Ten en cuenta que en el post hablaba de hegemon al frente del *sistema capitalista.*


----------



## crocodile (18 Abr 2022)

SPQR dijo:


>



Eso no es el crucero Moskva.


----------



## alnitak (18 Abr 2022)

todo el mundo esta viendo lo que es zelensky

el pueblo ucranaiano esta a pu to de rebelarse y apoyar a rusia 


todo sera rapido en cuqnto empiece el desenlace


----------



## visaman (18 Abr 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> ¿ Con un post tal que asi: ?
> 
> *the end is here*



mas bien un iros a tomar por culo


----------



## visaman (18 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Sin gasofa, irán al museo directamente



si al del ejército ruso


----------



## visaman (18 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En relación a lo que he dicho hace un par de minutos: Nuclearicemos Europa con centrales nucleares ... francesas. El ascua p'a su sardina. Y supongo que en Cartagena ya pueden tirar esos pepinos que no flotan que pretendemos que sean submarinos diésel ya más de 25 años y que tienen pinta de que van a costar más que el proyecto "Polaris". Francia nos daría submarinos nucleares si los pagamos.



bueno si Rusia lanza la bomba ZAR de hidrogeno, con tanta central nucelar en Francia hacer un pim pam pum toma lacasitos de lujo y se carga entero el pais y todos los españoles a soplar en los pirineos pa desviar los vientos radioactivos.


----------



## mazuste (18 Abr 2022)

¿Por qué se habla tan profusamente de plazos. para aquí y plazos para allá?

La gente sin una formación militar seria tiende a ver la guerra como un partido de fútbol
o un combate de boxeo, contando asaltos, puntuaciones y goles, mientras que, en realidad, 
tu jefe establece un objetivo, te da una orden y tú la cumples.
Esto tampoco va de hacer piezas en una cadena de producción

Es como querer enseñar a los padres a hacer hijos...O, como dicen los rusos, 
hay demasiada gente por ahí intentando enseñar al abuelo a toser.




Otros 600 se rindieron


----------



## Arraki (18 Abr 2022)

Lol

Un ejemplo más del nivel de los expertos españoles.

Mañana a otra cosa como si este tweet no hubiera existido y tan feliz


----------



## alnitak (18 Abr 2022)

en toda guerra civil hay un momento.clave ... en la española fue la.conquiata del norte ... que ya finiquito la guerra 

en esta el momento.clave es odessa

cuando caiga odessa todo habra acabado

quitando losmde kiev proteginedo al drogata todas las.demaa fuerzaa se centraran ahora en odesaa

una vez caida el.ejercito ukro habra dejado de estar operativo


----------



## visaman (18 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Al final serán pequeñas y esos campos tardan muchos años en fructificar. Están los turcos con uno en el Mar Negro descubierto hace años en y hasta 2027 no entra en producción...por cierto, que ya es cadualidsd que Italia o Francia tengan gas y petróleo y España aparentemente nada. Será que alguien quiere que no busquemos. De hecho una reciente ley directmante lo prohíbe



espera tu a que lleguen los de vox y activen modo palasacapami y veras perforaciones a tope fracking a gogo y mina litio extremeña a full


----------



## Evil_ (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (18 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Lol
> 
> Un ejemplo más del nivel de los expertos españoles.
> 
> Mañana a otra cosa como si este tweet no hubiera existido y tan feliz



El patton del orinoco asteriscos ha creado escuela por lo que se ve


----------



## mazuste (18 Abr 2022)

En el frente se esperan abundantes precipitaciones, en algunos lugares "granizado"...


----------



## Von Rudel (18 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Lol
> 
> Un ejemplo más del nivel de los expertos españoles.
> 
> Mañana a otra cosa como si este tweet no hubiera existido y tan feliz




Si el saliente, cuando no fueron capaces de tomar el Donbass a las milicias Rusas. Una cosas es defender con guerrillas y antitanques ultima generación. Y otra cosa muy distinta es intentar embolsar a un ejercito a pie y ritmo del camino de Santiago sin cobertura aerea.


----------



## arriondas (18 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Lol
> 
> Un ejemplo más del nivel de los expertos españoles.
> 
> Mañana a otra cosa como si este tweet no hubiera existido y tan feliz



El Will Pulido llega hasta donde puede, que no es muy lejos. Como el Pérez Triana, vamos.


----------



## Triyuga (18 Abr 2022)

Soros a tomar por culo :

*Putin clausura las oficinas y expulsa de Rusia a Amnistía Internacional y otras 20 organizaciones globalistas*





El gobierno de Vladimir Putin clausuró las oficinas en Moscú de las organizaciones Amnistía Internacional, Human Rights Watch y la Fundación Friedrich Naumann, además de otras 20 organizaciones globalistas de países occidentales.
Estas ONGs suelen responder a partidos políticos o gobiernos extranjeros y hace tiempo que se han dedicado exclusivamente al lobby político en favor de candidatos de izquierda progresista.
El Kremlin dio el argumento de que cometieron “violaciones a la legislación de Rusia”, luego de que publicaran “información falsa” sobre la guerra en Ucrania desde sus oficinas en Moscú, una acción desafiante al presidente que gobierna con puño de hierro al país.
En el marco de la invasión militar a Ucrania, que Putin anunció el pasado 24 de febrero, el gobierno ruso ha impulsado una serie de leyes destinadas a prohibir las voces críticas internas a la nación rusa, que criminalizan, entre otras cosas, la publicación de información negativa sobre el Ejército ruso, algo muy común en países en guerra.
La organización fue fundada por el inglés Peter Benenson en la década del ’60, y se creó para “ayudar a las personas arrestadas arbitrariamente por gobiernos autoritarios” en todo el mundo.
Sin embargo, rápidamente viró y se convirtió en una agencia de militancia de causas izquierdistas en todo el mundo. En sus inicios hacía esfuerzos por tener la misma cantidad de miembros afiliados a los dos partidos más importantes del Reino Unido: el Partido Conservador y el Partido Laborista. Pero eso duró poco, y con los años se convirtió en una plataforma exclusiva de los laboristas.
Actualmente, centra sus esfuerzos en promover la agenda LGBT en todo el mundo. En Argentina, la organización británica gastó miles de millones de dólares en lograr que se apruebe el aborto en el Congreso, además de impulsar la creacion del Ministerio de la Mujer.
“El cierre de Amnistía Internacional en Rusia es el más reciente de una larga lista de organizaciones que han sido castigadas por defender los derechos humanos y decir la verdad a las autoridades de Rusia”, sostuvo la organización, cuyo sitio en internet en ruso fue clausurado el mes pasado.











Putin clausura las oficinas y expulsa de Rusia a Amnistía Internacional y otras 20 organizaciones globalistas







www.alertadigital.com





Otra noticia que no veras en la Secta tv


----------



## lostsoul242 (18 Abr 2022)

SPQR dijo:


>



Un poco mas y tienen que gastar un bidon de gasolina , que no tienen , para poder quemar una bandera de los chinos de tamaño mini .


----------



## alnitak (18 Abr 2022)

para los subnormales del foro que desean la muerte a los marineros rusoa.. os jodeis .. todoa fueron evacuadoa... 

la chatarra se fue al fondo y punto.. ahora a conquistar odessa y kharkov y asu to concluido


----------



## Von Rudel (18 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El Will Pulido llega hasta donde puede, que no es muy lejos. Como el Pérez Triana, vamos.




Estos son unos flipados que después que salga mal sus opiniones, diran que si las bajas sovieticas, que si utilizan el numero,o que no se pueden comparar con los Europeos.

Si españa con 200 Leopard de mierda que los fundieron los Siros a los Turkos como si fueran mantequilla y rajan del material Ruso. ese es su nivel de fanatismo. Las armas antitanque han mejorado mucho mas que los carros de combate.


Por no hablar que el material de Usa fue probado contra pastores de Cabras y un pais embargado durante 15 años. El supuesto mejor tanque del mundo el Leopard fue inutil en la invasion turka de Siria. y no los vi a estos decir que el material occidental era una mierda.

En fin.


----------



## mazuste (18 Abr 2022)

La CNN hace dos confesiones interesantes:

1. Ucrania había puesto la mayor parte de sus huevos en la cesta del Donbass,
incluso antes que empezaran los combates ( Antes, eso era "propaganda de Putin")

2. Está utilizando ciudades y edificios para "ocultar sus fuerzas".
Osease, utilizando civiles como escudos humanos.

Opinion: Why the 'Battle of Donbas' will be a critical moment in the war's outcome


----------



## tomcat ii (18 Abr 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Oye amijo, te has rallao?
> El mensaje está bien, pero tampoco es para repetirlo cada 5 minutos, no?



Es un troll de nivel 1. Parecemos nuevos.


----------



## alnitak (18 Abr 2022)

los ucranianoa asesinando civiles


----------



## dabuti (18 Abr 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> Soros a tomar por culo :
> 
> *Putin clausura las oficinas y expulsa de Rusia a Amnistía Internacional y otras 20 organizaciones globalistas*
> 
> ...



Claro que la verás:

"PUTIN EXPULSA
A LAS ONGs QUE DENUNCIAN VIOLACIONES DE DERECHOS HUMANOS EN RUSIA"


----------



## alnitak (18 Abr 2022)

rusia liberando zonas oprimidas por ucrania


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Abr 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> Soros a tomar por culo :
> 
> *Putin clausura las oficinas y expulsa de Rusia a Amnistía Internacional y otras 20 organizaciones globalistas*
> 
> ...



Human rights watch... Otra oenegeta o mierda directamente usana.

Al final habrá que salir hasta de la ONU


----------



## Alexandre I. (18 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿Por qué se habla tan profusamente de plazos. para aquí y plazos para allá?
> 
> La gente sin una formación militar seria tiende a ver la guerra como un partido de fútbol
> o un combate de boxeo, contando asaltos, puntuaciones y goles, mientras que, en realidad,
> ...



Esto forma parte de la propandanda de guerra. Te marco unos objetivos inalcanzables y unas fechas imposibles que no se pueden cumplir. Así fracasas siempre, al margen de que tus logros coincidan o no con los objetivos y plazos reales.
Un ejemplo concreto es la necesidad de Putin de prensentarse el 9 de mayo con una victoria. Pero, ¿Vladimir Vladimirovich no es un dictador? ¿Qué necesidad tiene de dar cuentas a la opinión pública si es un feroz autócrata?
Lo dicho, proganda de guerra.


----------



## visaman (18 Abr 2022)

se sabe algo de al capacidad del S500 de interceptar cabezas nucelares?


----------



## Simo Hayha (18 Abr 2022)

Zhukov al vertedero


----------



## alnitak (18 Abr 2022)

comparar a esos nazis sanguinarios prosoros con las tropas rusas que defienden los valorea de familia universalea...


----------



## CEMENTITOS (18 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Tiene varios impactos de baja intensidad, tipo drones suicidas o similar y los misiles antibuque P-1000 junto con los lanzadores están intactos. El incendio está centrado en el edificio central



Los "drones suicidas" solo sirven contra infantería y vehiculos sin blindaje por la escasa carga y velocidad que tienen.
El Moskva tiene 6 u 8 CWIS. Es imposible que un dron se le pueda acercar.


----------



## alnitak (18 Abr 2022)

vamos a arrasar ese nido de mercenarios

hasta que usa llame y diga que ok que usa se rinde


----------



## tomcat ii (18 Abr 2022)

Vendo lavadora. Como nueva. Color blanco y tambor inox. Carga frontal. Motor 400W. Modelo avanzado, dispone de varios programas de lavado; para ropa de color, para textiles delicados, tambien programa de lavado rápido, etc. Oportunidad 70eur. no negociables.


----------



## alnitak (18 Abr 2022)

es curioso solo hay periodista rusos .. lo payasos tipo marsupia solo saben sacar video de nieve desde au hotel


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (18 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La CNN hace dos confesiones interesantes:
> 
> 1. Ucrania había puesto la mayor parte de sus huevos en la cesta del Donbass,
> incluso antes que empezaran los combates ( Antes, eso era "propaganda de Putin")
> ...



Intuyo que el show ruso con el convoy de 60km con las fuerzas chechenas rumbo a Kiev tenía como objetivo sacar tropas del Donbas.


----------



## alnitak (18 Abr 2022)

puto borracho....

si le dais 7000 millones al.mes a este payaso las plantaciones de combia no van a dar a basto


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> es curioso solo hay periodista rusos .. lo payasos tipo marsupia solo saben sacar video de nieve desde au hotel



O como los de la CNN en su hotel de Kiev que se ponen el chaleco y casco pensando que les van a disparar o bombardear donde están.

Pero eh! Se escuchan las sirenas...


----------



## ussser (18 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Zelensky en Galicia hacía su Agosto.



Por favor, no metas el nombre de ese hijodeputa y el nombre de mi tierra en la misma frase.


----------



## dabuti (18 Abr 2022)

Chanel contra Ucrania en Eurovisión 2022: Sus posibilidades de triunfo


Las casas de apuestas apuntan claramente hacia el triunfo de Kalush Orquestra, con un tercio de posibilidades, según sus datos




www.laregion.es


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Abr 2022)

En esta III Guerra Mundial de tipo asimétrico el frente de Irak vuelve a reactivarse…








Turquía lanza una masiva ofensiva militar en el norte de Irak | HISPANTV


Turquía ha emprendido una ofensiva militar en el norte de Irak contra los milicianos del Partido de los Trabajadores del Kurdistán (PKK, por sus siglas en kurdo).




www.hispantv.com





Olvidar que la OTAN sigue invadiendo Siria e Irak es muy interesante…


----------



## visaman (18 Abr 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> En ese caso ambos, totalmente debilitados sobrevivirían, y el resto de los actores principales se convertirían en los principales ganadores.
> 
> Pero vamos a reflexionar antes sobre esto:
> 
> ...



hay otro enfoque a este dilema, usa, china y rusia, estan en una carrera por tener un verdadero ordenador cuántico viable y real, el priemro que llegue puede hacer que los misiles atómicos de los demás autobombardeen su territorio. 

pueden ser selectivos con los objetivos lo que quieran y autodestruir el resto del arsenal nucelar.


----------



## tomcat ii (18 Abr 2022)

Entre el material que se ve y la poca calidad de la lente fotográfica (poco rango dinámico), parecen fotos de hace 30 años.


----------



## Xan Solo (18 Abr 2022)

Mariupol resiste pese al ultimatum ruso, dice TVE. 54 días de resistencia. No se rendirán. Se resiste a caer pese a las amenazas de rusia. 
Sacan al jefe militar ruso diciendo que si no se rinden serán aniquilados... Pero no dicen quienes serán eliminados... Lo dejan en el aire, dando a entender que amenazan a civiles. 
Y esta es la tele q pagamps...


----------



## visaman (18 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Ya se encargaron de que todos viéramos que habían desplegado el MURMANSK-BN, un jammer de 400kW capaz de enviar a toda europa al siglo XVIII.
> ¿Viste algún comentario de los niños rata al respecto?
> NO
> Es que dudo que siquiera entiendan lo que significa este tipo de equipamiento.
> ...



bueno pero el gas lo pagan por paypal o no?


----------



## alnitak (18 Abr 2022)

rusia va a lanzar la.FAB3000 AHORA sobre azovstal

no va a quedar nada


----------



## Cosmopolita (18 Abr 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Mariupol resiste pese al ultimatum ruso, dice TVE. 54 días de resistencia. No se rendirán. Se resiste a caer pese a las amenazas de rusia.
> Sacan al jefe militar ruso diciendo que si no se rinden serán aniquilados... Pero no dicen quienes serán eliminados... Lo dejan en el aire, dando a entender que amenazan a civiles.
> Y esta es la tele q pagamps...



No se van a rendir porque saben o muchos de ellos van a ser fusilados por los rusos o en el mejor de los casos, les esperan los campos de filtración como en Chechenia.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## alnitak (18 Abr 2022)

rusia esta haciendo lo que habia que hacer


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

Lucha hasta el final


El sábado, pese a las constantes declaraciones de su Gobierno sobre el éxito estratégico que había supuesto la llegada de parte de la 36ª Brigada del Ejército Ucraniano a Azovstal para unificar así…




slavyangrad.es











Lucha hasta el final


18/04/2022


El sábado, pese a las constantes declaraciones de su Gobierno sobre el éxito estratégico que había supuesto la llegada de parte de la 36ª Brigada del Ejército Ucraniano a Azovstal para unificar así la _defensa de Mariupol_, el presidente Volodymyr Zelensky insinuó por primera vez de forma clara la posible pérdida de la ciudad portuaria, último lugar de presencia ucraniana en el mar de Azov. En una de sus muchas apariciones mediáticas, Zelensky amenazó abiertamente con detener las negociaciones con Rusia en caso de que _sus chicos_ sean aniquilados. Ayer, tanto el ministro de Exteriores Kuleba como Oleskiy Arestovich calificaron Mariupol como «línea roja». Sitiados ya en una única fábrica tras la caída de Ilich, ya bajo control y en proceso de retirada de material militar tras la huida de la 36º Brigada, Azovstal, una industria estratégica de inmenso tamaño y aún mayor importancia para la economía de la zona, es el último reducto real de resistencia ucraniana en el territorio de Mariupol.

Desde allí han vuelto a pedir ayuda los mandos del regimiento Azov, los _piratas del mar de Azov_, como los calificaba Boris Rozhin, _Colonel Cassad_. Kalina y Prokopenko, héroe de Ucrania desde hace unas semanas, continúan exigiendo a sus autoridades una misión para desbloquear una ciudad que hace tiempo fue perdida. Pero a pesar de que la presencia ucraniana se limita a grupos inconexos que puedan actuar como francotiradores y a la agrupación refugiada en la zona industrial de la ciudad, esa resistencia es suficiente para mantener un punto ucraniano en un territorio controlado por Rusia y la RPD en los mapas que muestran qué territorios controla de cada una de las partes. Ucrania puede también argumentar que está obligando a Rusia -obviamente Kiev no tiene en cuenta a la RPD, también en la primera línea de este frente- a utilizar una parte importante de su armamento. Es probable que este sea el principal argumento a lo largo de los próximos días.

Con esta resistencia, dura en la fase inicial de la batalla y reduciéndose a medida que los suministros han comenzado a escasear, Ucrania mantiene la ficción de continuar una defensa a estas alturas imposible, pero suficiente para continuar exigiendo más armamento a sus socios. “Los militares ucranianos en Mariúpol siguen defendiendo la ciudad, según el ayudante del alcalde”, titulaba ayer un periódico español en un texto muy similar a los que se pueden leer estos días en la mayoría de los medios occidentales. Ucrania ha conseguido así, no solo obligar a permanecer en esta batalla a importantes cantidades de tropas rusas y de la RPD que deberían haberse unido ya a las unidades que preparan la batalla por Donbass, sino reforzar su épica narrativa de lucha. Una épica que, en Mariupol, continuará hasta el final.

La noche del sábado al domingo, el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa publicaba un mensaje, retransmitido también por los diferentes canales de radio de Mariupol, dirigido a las fuerzas ucranianas atrapadas en Azovstal. El mensaje ruso incidía en la denuncia que han realizado los propios soldados ucranianos, el abandono de las autoridades, para lanzar una oferta que sonaba a ultimátum: a lo largo de la mañana de ayer domingo debían deponer las armas y abandonar Azovstal bajo bandera blanca para entregarse y salvar la vida. Banderas rojas y las garantías de la Convención de Ginebra les esperarían en el exterior. La oferta no era ya la de abandonar el territorio en dirección a Ucrania, que se planteó hace unas semanas, cuando la resistencia ucraniana no se limitaba a un único punto.

Horas antes, en su entrevista a _CNN_, Volodymyr Zelensky, que entre otras cosas advirtió de la posibilidad de uso ruso de armas nucleares, dio a entender que no habría rendición. El presidente ucraniano sacaba el precedente de Ilovaisk para negar cualquier posibilidad. En aquel momento, en el verano de 2014, en una batalla que cambió la iniciativa de la guerra, sitiadas y a gran distancia del territorio bajo su control, las tropas ucranianas aceptaron la propuesta de la RPD de abandonar el cerco desarmados. Aunque las versiones difieren -Ucrania alega que los soldados fueron atacados aunque se encontraban desarmados, mientras que la RPD afirma que las tropas ucranianas trataron de huir armadas y con sus vehículos pesados-, el resultado fue un enorme número de bajas ucranianas tanto en términos de personal como de equipamiento.

El domingo, terminado ya el horario en el que Rusia y la RPD garantizaban el régimen de alto el fuego para permitir la salida de las tropas ucranianas, el primer ministro de Ucrania, Denis Shmigal, afirmó que Mariupol “no ha caído” -no hay presencia ucraniana en la ciudad, únicamente en la zona industrial- y “luchará hasta el final”. Eso condena la batalla al final que Rusia había tratado de evitar hasta ahora: recuperar el territorio de Azovstal por la fuerza. El hecho de que la factoría, de gran tamaño y complicada arquitectura, cuente con túneles subterráneos que facilitan su defensa hace necesario el uso de medios más potentes que los utilizados hasta ahora o un asalto en el que probablemente se produciría un enorme número de bajas. La primera opción, posiblemente la elegida, arriesga también la integridad de la fábrica, cuya posible destrucción sería una gran pérdida para la economía de una zona ya fuertemente golpeada por la crisis industrial y ahora por la guerra.

Ayer, apenas unas horas después de que se confirmara que no habría rendición, fuentes ucranianas confirmaban lo que la población de Donbass había publicado ya en las redes sociales: la presencia en el cielo de bombarderos estratégicos Tupolev-22. El canal de Telegram _Rezident_ añadía, sin embargo, que aún no se han utilizado bombas termobáricas, capaces de destruir búnkeres y todo aquello refugiado en el subsuelo. Rusia esperará 24 horas, afirmaba esa fuente. Una pequeña prórroga del ultimátum del domingo a las tropas ucranianas para salvar sus vidas y salvar también la fábrica Azovstal, propiedad de Rinat Ajmetov, el hombre más rico de Ucrania y vinculado tanto al batallón Azov, que en el pasado ha actuado como seguridad privada de sus propiedades, como al primer ministro Shmigal, considerado un hombre muy cercano al oligarca.


----------



## tomcat ii (18 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> rusia va a lanzar la.FAB3000 AHORA sobre azovstal
> 
> no va a quedar nada



Llevan dos días tirando la bomba. Está complicado, no es guiada y si la tiran de muy arriba igual fallan y desde menos altura igual les tumban el bombardero. Muy patético todo.


----------



## Impresionante (18 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Si esa foto es real, ahi ha habido bastantes muertos.



Pues si podría ser


----------



## Galizu_Ulf (18 Abr 2022)

Hola a todos... 08.50 am...Bastante movimiento de "merodeadores" del OTANfato. Stratotanker LAG403 sobre territorio Rumano dirección norte paralelo a Moldavia, un poco mas al sur Airbus KC2 Voyager RRR9837 dando vueltas cerca de Brasov (seguramente tanto uno como el otro monitorizando Odesa y Nikolayev). Y pateandose el corredor de Suwalki hasta la frontera Letona, los Beech RC-12X Guardrail Yank01 y Yank02 vigilando Bielorusia y Kaliningrado y el Beech C-12U-3 Huron Rebel80 que salio de Siauliai seguramente con enlaces.


----------



## visaman (18 Abr 2022)

y digo yo cual puede ser el detonante para que Putin corte el gas a alemania?


----------



## Guanotopía (18 Abr 2022)

España se encamina a la mayor devaluación de sus salarios en casi 40 años


Salvo sorpresa de última hora, los asalariados españoles están abocados a sufrir la mayor devaluación de sus sueldos de la historia reciente de España. Con unos precios del consumo que permanecerán un 10% por encima que los niveles registrados el año pasado al menos hasta julio y unos salarios...




www.20minutos.es





Menos mal que podemos culpar. a Putin, no vaya a ser que pensáramos y nos diésemos cuenta de que nos están hundiendo.


----------



## alnitak (18 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Llevan dos días tirando la bomba. Está complicado, no es guiada y si la tiran de muy arriba igual fallan y desde menos altura igual les tumban el bombardero. Muy patético todo.



11 km de planta.. no veo dificil el bombardeo... los periodistas estan a un km ... eso es que se ha creado una zona de exclusion... pronto tus amigos se reuniran con su iodolo hitler


----------



## alnitak (18 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> y digo yo cual puede ser el detonante para que Putin corte el gas a alemania?




no cobrar.. mientras tenga ingreaoa habra gaa


----------



## John Nash (18 Abr 2022)

Esto es pertenecer a la OTAN con la consecuente sumisión mediática. Pero somos democracia, eh? Podemos elegir al pelele de turno para poner en práctica las políticas dictadas por el sistema financiero globalista.


Xan Solo dijo:


> Mariupol resiste pese al ultimatum ruso, dice TVE. 54 días de resistencia. No se rendirán. Se resiste a caer pese a las amenazas de rusia.
> Sacan al jefe militar ruso diciendo que si no se rinden serán aniquilados... Pero no dicen quienes serán eliminados... Lo dejan en el aire, dando a entender que amenazan a civiles.
> Y esta es la tele q pagamps...


----------



## CEMENTITOS (18 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Llevan dos días tirando la bomba. Está complicado, no es guiada y si la tiran de muy arriba igual fallan y desde menos altura igual les tumban el bombardero. Muy patético todo.



No necesita guiado, la trayectoria la calcula el ordenador del avión en función de la velocidad y la altura. La bomba se suelta automaticamente.
La acería mide varios kilómetros, es como tirar pelotas de tenis a una piscina y la bomba es convencional (barata) tienen miles de ellas.
Quizá lo patético sea tu comentario


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> España se encamina a la mayor devaluación de sus salarios en casi 40 años
> 
> 
> Salvo sorpresa de última hora, los asalariados españoles están abocados a sufrir la mayor devaluación de sus sueldos de la historia reciente de España. Con unos precios del consumo que permanecerán un 10% por encima que los niveles registrados el año pasado al menos hasta julio y unos salarios...
> ...




Es de risa que hasta la víbora Lagarde dice que la inflación es culpa de Putin.

No van a venir al foro a ver la cantidad de hilos y posts en los que ya se advertía del maquillaje de datos de la Fed y del BCE.

Lo peor es que el Borrego medio se lo cree.


----------



## ussser (18 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> LA QUINTA COLUMNA : SOBRE EL GESTO DE LA REINA
> 
> 
> AUN ASI PUEDE SER QUE EN LUGAR DE SER EL CLASICO GESTO " ILLUMINATI"
> ...



Desde hace dos o tres años se ve ese gesto por todas partes, me pone enfermo.


----------



## John Nash (18 Abr 2022)

Rusia tiene el control total de la zona urbana de Mariupol:


----------



## alnitak (18 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> No necesita guiado, la trayectoria la calcula el ordenador del avión en función de la velocidad y la altura. La bomba se suelta automaticamente.
> La acería mide varios kilómetros, es como tirar pelotas de tenis a una piscina y la bomba es convencional (barata) tienen miles de ellas.
> Quizá lo patético sea tu comentario




es idiota

no se como creen que bombardeaban en la segunda guerra mundial


----------



## No al NOM (18 Abr 2022)

A veces parece que Putin quiere alargar esto, se puede saber que espera para liberar La planta? Me parece surrealista que los de dentro no quieran rendirse.

Y dijeron el otro día: tienen la orden de disparar a los que se rindan! Pero los que van a disparar están ahí para inmolarse y encima recibir órdenes de matar a los que se rindan? Venga ya


ussser dijo:


> Desde hace dos o tres años se ve ese gesto por todas partes, me pone enfermo.



No votéis a Políticos y se acabarán esos gestos


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> y digo yo cual puede ser el detonante para que Putin corte el gas a alemania?



Que no paguen…


----------



## katiuss (18 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> A veces parece que Putin quiere alargar esto, se puede saber que espera para liberar La planta? Me parece surrealista que los de dentro no quieran rendirse.
> 
> Y dijeron el otro día: tienen la orden de disparar a los que se rindan! Pero los que van a disparar están ahí para inmolarse y encima recibir órdenes de matar a los que se rindan? Venga ya
> 
> No votéis a Políticos y se acabarán esos gestos



Los políticos no son alienígenas ... Si quitas el palo más largo de un grupo de palos, el siguiente más largo será "el más largo"... El ser humano es así. Sólo hay que poner un sistema de control eficaz pautado por todos.... Cuando el control se pierde, aparecen iluminados que quieren liarla... Del color político que sea.


----------



## The_unknown (18 Abr 2022)

Los rusos me han decepcionado. Yo esperaba que acabarán con Ucrania en poco tiempo y que después penetraran por el Báltico y Polonia. 

Pero los inutiles no han podido ni con Ucrania.


----------



## visaman (18 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> No se hasta que punto será real lo que se explica, pero es un ataque de saturación de libro con drones, guerra electrónica, misiles antibuque, etc...
> 
> Los Slava como algunos barcos Soviéticos son barcos que para ir mejor armados portan misiles en tubos en su cubierta, pero por otro lado esto es una vulnerabilidad en caso de que reciban algún ataque que afecte a esa zona o un incendio. Si le dieron a algún P-1000 Vulkan esta claro lo que pudo pasar, de hecho me extraña que no se fuera a pique antes.



el Moska no esta modernizado no?


----------



## Impresionante (18 Abr 2022)

La defensa antiaérea rusa derriba dos aviones MiG-29 y un Su-25 ucranianos, informa el Ministerio de Defensa ruso


----------



## Impresionante (18 Abr 2022)

The_unknown dijo:


> Los rusos me han decepcionado. Yo esperaba que acabarán con Ucrania en poco tiempo y que después penetraran por el Báltico y Polonia.
> 
> Pero los inutiles no han podido ni con Ucrania.



Tú pompero no decepcionas en cambio


----------



## Impresionante (18 Abr 2022)

Off topic, o no tanto???


----------



## Azrael_II (18 Abr 2022)

La jugada seria liberar la fábrica de los azovianos antes de las elecciones francesas y combinarlo con un relato de atrocidades hechas por los Globalistas nancys


----------



## ATDTn (18 Abr 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Yo desde hace más de 20 años he propugnado por la energía nuclear de modo pragmático.
> 
> Hay varios motivos, en España por ejemplo o en Francia , los incidentes o accidentes han provocado decenas de miles heridos menos ,si lo medimos por megavatios ,que el petróleo o gas. Muertos ninguno. En el gas o petróleo los muertos solo por bombonas de gas, explosiones en ciudades o camping Los Alfaques disparan los.muertos o heridos. Siempre pensé que la transición hacia las renovables debería pasar por la nuclear hasta que las citadas bajen de precio.
> 
> ...



Ahora la solar compensa. No cuando el idiota de Zapatero.
PSOE es ligeramente menos mierdoso en este aspecto que PP, pero una mierda de todas formas.
Recordemos dirigentes psoe en electricas y gasisticas...
Se debería promover solar, menos depender del exterior y es más barata ya.


----------



## El-Mano (18 Abr 2022)

Según t.me/s/neuesausrussland (Alina Lipp) y confirmado al entrar a la cuenta no-nazi t.me/s/MaksymZhorin :

El nazi de Azov publica en su Telegram fotos lamentables de niños y ancianos secuestrados por los nazis en las catacumbas de Azovstal (@MaksymZhorin) (t.me/s/MaksymZhorin)
El criminal de guerra y ucronazi Zhorin habla abiertamente en sus posts de más "cientos de civiles" actualmente en Azovstal.
Es la última esperanza de rescate de los nazis de Azov: un escudo humano de civiles a los que han atraído (o quizás obligado) a las catacumbas de Azovstal con promesas de protección.
Sólo cuando las fuerzas rusas rompieron la primera línea de defensa de los ucranianos, 35.000 civiles abandonaron Mariupol en un solo día. Esto confirma que los ucronazis mantuvieron deliberadamente a la gente fuera de la ciudad.
Rusia ofreció ayer la rendición de Azov y detuvo los combates para permitir la huida de los civiles. Azov no los dejó ir.

Traducción realizada con la versión gratuita del traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator


----------



## Oso Polar (18 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> el Moska no esta modernizado no?



Según la foto al parecer puede ser cierto el accidente con un incendio generalizado y explosión de municiones, en las escotillas se nota las marcas de hollín del humo que salió al exterior, asimismo el buque esta escorando hacia babor, si hubiera habido un impacto de un misil la superestructura estuviera dañada y en la foto no se aprecia daño alguno, posiblemente tenga una boca de agua en la obra muerta.




Si hubieran informado que fue un ataque por torpedo fuera más verosímil ya que como se está escorando me hace recordar mucho las fotos del ARA General Belgrano cuando estaba por desaparecer en el mar.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (18 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Los "drones suicidas" solo sirven contra infantería y vehiculos sin blindaje por la escasa carga y velocidad que tienen.
> El Moskva tiene 6 u 8 CWIS. Es imposible que un dron se le pueda acercar.



Drones suicidas o similar a modo de señuelos que saturen en las defensas antiaéreas, a eso me refiero y estoy convencido de que algo así ha ocurrido, de tratarse de un ataque.


----------



## crocodile (18 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Pues si podría ser
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1028758



Pero se ha hundido el barco o no?, los rusos dijeron que se hundió o estaban troleando?


----------



## No al NOM (18 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Según t.me/s/neuesausrussland (Alina Lipp) y confirmado al entrar a la cuenta no-nazi t.me/s/MaksymZhorin :
> 
> El nazi de Azov publica en su Telegram fotos lamentables de niños y ancianos secuestrados por los nazis en las catacumbas de Azovstal (@MaksymZhorin) (t.me/s/MaksymZhorin)
> El criminal de guerra y ucronazi Zhorin habla abiertamente en sus posts de más "cientos de civiles" actualmente en Azovstal.
> ...



Los Nazis De Sánchez, Casado, Podemos, Pnv, Vox y Ciudadanos. Los niños y ancianos de escudos humanos les dan igual, lo importante es Zelensky y que la gente vea su patética serie de TV


----------



## Hannibaal (18 Abr 2022)

El 64% de los españoles apoya dejar de comprar gas ruso aunque eso provoque más inflación 

Quedáos con estos medios de propaganda, por si algún día se da la oportunidad de que tengan que rendir cuentas los criminales que los dirigen.


----------



## Red Star (18 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Según la foto al parecer puede ser cierto el accidente con un incendio generalizado y explosión de municiones, en las escotillas se nota las marcas de hollín del humo que salió al exterior, asimismo el buque esta escorando hacia babor, si hubiera habido un impacto de un misil la superestructura estuviera dañada y en la foto no se aprecia daño alguno, posiblemente tenga una boca de agua en la obra muerta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece que se observan múltiples impactos. Empiezo a dar algo de crédito a la teoría de que han podido ser muchos drones suicidas. Tal vez uno consiguió hacer detonar alguna munición o incendiar algo inflamable.


----------



## visaman (18 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Que no paguen…



la solución me parece a mi es que paguen por paypal el gas


----------



## Oso Polar (18 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Drones suicidas o similar a modo de señuelos que saturen en las defensas antiaéreas, a eso me refiero y estoy convencido de que algo así ha ocurridoocurrido, de tratarse de un ataque.



Es difícil tal situación ya que después de lo sucedido en Malvinas todas las marinas tomaron nota de tales errores, asimismo tener en cuenta que el crucero esta en alta mar y desconocemos la distancia pero me imagino que habrá estado a una distancia segura del alcance de los misiles Neptune y si le hubiera impactado uno con + 150kg de explosivos + la fuerza cinética como mínimo la superestructura hubiera quedado seriamente dañada.


----------



## visaman (18 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Según la foto al parecer puede ser cierto el accidente con un incendio generalizado y explosión de municiones, en las escotillas se nota las marcas de hollín del humo que salió al exterior, asimismo el buque esta escorando hacia babor, si hubiera habido un impacto de un misil la superestructura estuviera dañada y en la foto no se aprecia daño alguno, posiblemente tenga una boca de agua en la obra muerta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hay fotos de algún barco de esta serie modernizado para comparar?


----------



## visaman (18 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Drones suicidas o similar a modo de señuelos que saturen en las defensas antiaéreas, a eso me refiero y estoy convencido de que algo así ha ocurridoocurrido, de tratarse de un ataque.



Erio sabes de algunas paginas que den el coeficiente de Engel actualizado por naciones? ponme enlaces si eso


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Según la foto al parecer puede ser cierto el accidente con un incendio generalizado y explosión de municiones, en las escotillas se nota las marcas de hollín del humo que salió al exterior, asimismo el buque esta escorando hacia babor, si hubiera habido un impacto de un misil la superestructura estuviera dañada y en la foto no se aprecia daño alguno, posiblemente tenga una boca de agua en la obra muerta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, tiene pinta de un torpedo de los gordos…


----------



## willbeend (18 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No exactamente…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buf, apostaria a que no te has leido eso que enlazas... yo me he puesto a leerlo por entenderlo como una "recomendacion" tuya 

Es un articulo de becaria juntaletras llena de propaganda y consignas contra Rusia.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (18 Abr 2022)

Los bombarderos rusos TU-22M y TU-95 vuelan a la base después de bombardear Azovstal. No creas que muchas cosas permanecerán intactas (o vivas) en el territorio de Azovstal después del bombardeo de esos aviones durante un par de días.




(día 54) – La planta Illych de #Mariupol ya tiene "nueva" bandera.




Todo una pena el sufrimiento que estamos viendo.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Abr 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Buf, apostaria a que no te has leido eso que enlazas... yo me he puesto a leerlo por entenderlo como una "recomendacion" tuya
> 
> Es un articulo de becaria juntaletras llena de propaganda y consignas contra Rusia.



Y?…por lo menos acierta en que Siria fue el entrenamiento para esto. Y por cierto, les duele aún que Assad siga vivo y en el poder…

No deja de ser una fuente de los anglos…

Saber distinguir el grano de la paja es esencial en esta III Guerra Mundial…
"Las operaciones militares más efectivas que estamos viendo en Ucrania son las que tienen lugar fuera de Crimea, donde el Distrito Militar Sur de Rusia está presionando de manera efectiva para asegurar esencialmente la costa ucraniana", explica.
"Y es relevante porque el Distrito Militar Sur y su comandante son los que han estado dirigiendo la guerra en Siria. Entonces, en muchos sentidos, es la unidad más experimentada que los rusos tienen en Ucrania y puede explicar por qué están teniendo relativamente más éxito sobre el terreno", agrega.


----------



## pgas (18 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Según t.me/s/neuesausrussland (Alina Lipp) y confirmado al entrar a la cuenta no-nazi t.me/s/MaksymZhorin :
> 
> El nazi de Azov publica en su Telegram fotos lamentables de niños y ancianos secuestrados por los nazis en las catacumbas de Azovstal (@MaksymZhorin) (t.me/s/MaksymZhorin)
> El criminal de guerra y ucronazi Zhorin habla abiertamente en sus posts de más "cientos de civiles" actualmente en Azovstal.
> ...



esto es lo que veo al entrar en ese telegram, traducido

_Esta pequeña Alice se encuentra en uno de los sótanos de Azovstal, donde su madre, una médica militar, brinda asistencia las 24 horas a los defensores heridos de Mariupol. Además de ella, hay cientos de civiles en los sótanos que han encontrado el único refugio posible cerca de los militares.


_


profundo asco de estos nazis, tiene pinta de otra campaña a nivel internacional de los massmierdas como la de la princesita de Alepo,


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (18 Abr 2022)

Hannibaal dijo:


> El 64% de los españoles apoya dejar de comprar gas ruso aunque eso provoque más inflación
> 
> Quedáos con estos medios de propaganda, por si algún día se da la oportunidad de que tengan que rendir cuentas los criminales que los dirigen.



El sistema sabe enfrentarse a un votante de derecha cabreado o a un votante de izquierda cabreado, pero sufre cuando se enfrenta a muchos votantes cuyo enfado transciende a dichas posiciones clásicas. Si en vez de hacer autocrítica, el sistema se empeña en normalizar e implementar elementos defensivos contra tal circunstancia significa que vienen muy interesantes. Creo que es lo que está aconteciendo.


----------



## alnitak (18 Abr 2022)

nivel del periodismo español... este es el nivel señores de este cantamñanas de mierda



por suerte la peña ya sta despertando....


----------



## willbeend (18 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Y?…por lo menos acierta en que Siria fue el entrenamiento para esto. Y por cierto, les duele aún que Assad siga vivo y en el poder…



Joder si, eso si, eso es lo unico que acierta


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Abr 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Joder si, eso si, eso es lo unico que acierta



Y en que las fuerzas fogueadas en Siria son las que tienen más éxito…lo cual es normal.


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

Ha salido a la luz un breve vídeo del ROK Moskva humeante durante su remolque.
El barco echa humo. Hay buques rusos cerca. Esto vuelve a plantear la cuestión de que "el barco se hundió inmediatamente y las autoridades tardaron en informar de la pérdida del barco". No, intentaron llevarlo a Sebastopol (como confirmaron oficialmente los estadounidenses), pero los daños fueron demasiado graves.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43255

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> Soros a tomar por culo :
> 
> *Putin clausura las oficinas y expulsa de Rusia a Amnistía Internacional y otras 20 organizaciones globalistas*
> 
> ...



Yo creía que toda esa basura estaba prohibida desde hace tiempo en Rusia.


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

Resumen del Ministerio de Defensa ruso de la mañana del 18.04.2022.


Misiles aéreos de alta precisión destruyeron 16 instalaciones militares ucranianas durante la noche.
Esto incluía cinco puestos de mando enemigos, un depósito de combustible, tres depósitos de municiones, así como personal y equipo militar concentrados en los asentamientos de BARVENKOVO, POLO DE GULYAI, KAMYSHEVAKHA, POLO DE ZELENO, VELIKHAYLOVKA y NIKOLAYEV.

La aviación táctica de la Fuerza Aérea rusa atacó 108 zonas en las que se concentraban personal y equipos militares ucranianos.
Además, un vehículo aéreo no tripulado ucraniano fue derribado por un misil aire-aire cerca de BUDA.

La aviación del ejército destruyó 8 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, así como hasta una compañía de hombres enemigos en los distritos de Pashkovo, Velseloye e Ilichivka.

Las fuerzas de misiles atacaron con misiles Iskander de alta precisión lanzados desde tierra. Fueron destruidos cuatro depósitos de armas y equipos militares ucranianos, así como tres zonas donde se concentraban las fuerzas enemigas cerca de los asentamientos de POPASNAYA, YAMPOL y KRAMOTORSK.

Unidades de artillería rusas atacaron 315 instalaciones militares ucranianas durante la noche.
Atacaron 18 puestos de mando, 22 baterías de artillería, el sistema de misiles tierra-aire OSA-AKM, así como 275 bastiones enemigos y zonas de concentración de civiles.

Las fuerzas de defensa aérea rusas derribaron tres aviones de combate ucranianos en el aire: dos cazas MiG-29 cerca del asentamiento de Izyum y un Su-25 cerca de Avdeevka.

También fueron derribados once vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos cerca de los asentamientos de Klimovo, NEVELSKOYE, NOVOTROITSKYE, IZYUM, PANTELEIMONOVKA, SLADKOVODNOE y YASNOE. Se interceptaron diez cohetes de gran calibre disparados por sistemas ucranianos de lanzamiento múltiple de cohetes contra la aldea de Chornobaivka.

Un total de 139 aviones y 483 vehículos aéreos no tripulados han sido destruidos desde el inicio de la operación militar especial,
250 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 2.326 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 254 lanzacohetes múltiples, 1.004 piezas de artillería de campaña y morteros y 2.184 piezas de equipo de vehículos militares especiales.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43244


----------



## orcblin (18 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ha salido a la luz un breve vídeo del ROK Moskva humeante durante su remolque.
> El barco echa humo. Hay buques rusos cerca. Esto vuelve a plantear la cuestión de que "el barco se hundió inmediatamente y las autoridades tardaron en informar de la pérdida del barco". No, intentaron llevarlo a Sebastopol (como confirmaron oficialmente los estadounidenses), pero los daños fueron demasiado graves.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/43255
> ...



y tambien confirma, que entonces es imposible que murieran 500 tipos.. lo remolcan y ven que se hunden y los ven como se ahogan?
no se , parece un poco imposible


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

*Los combates siguen cobrándose vidas en Mariupol (no pudimos salvar su vida)*


----------



## Malevich (18 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> El sistema sabe enfrentarse a un votante de derecha cabreado o a un votante de izquierda cabreado, pero sufre cuando se enfrenta a muchos votantes cuyo enfado transciende a dichas posiciones clásicas. Si en vez de hacer autocrítica, el sistema se empeña en normalizar e implementar elementos defensivos contra tal circunstancia significa que vienen muy interesantes. Creo que es lo que está aconteciendo.



Yo creo que no hay esperanza y vivimos en un país de retrasados y borregos, al menos al 70% y me quedo corto. Navaja de Ockham.


----------



## willbeend (18 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Y en que las fuerzas fogueadas en Siria son las que tienen más éxito…lo cual es normal.



De hecho, en el mismo articulo dice que el papel de Rusia en Siria fue el apoyo aereo ( y de Kalibrado añadiria yo) pero a la vez dice que las tropas que mas exito estan teniendo en Ucrania, son las que participaron en Siria... pero que tropa??? no habiamos quedado que solo habia bombardeos contra civiles? 

A mi no me cabe ninguna duda de que Siria les haya servido como experiencia en lo que a* liberar ciudades con rehenes que es la estrategia utilizada por occidente en Siria y en Ucrania*. Combatir bloques de viviendas convertidos en hamburguesas con vehiculos blindados en los bajos, familias en el primer piso, fusileros en el segundo piso, mas familias en el tercero y francotiradores y anticarros en el superior.

Es es la clave, Rusia esta sacrificando sus hombres por crear el menor daño civil posible.

Cuando Rusia junto con las repùblicas liberadas comiencen a desnazificar las ciudades del oeste, me gustaria ver si los nazis tambien convierten sus bloques de viviendas en hamburguesas como hacen con los rusoparlantes.


----------



## delhierro (18 Abr 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> y tambien confirma, que entonces es imposible que murieran 500 tipos.. lo remolcan y ven que se hunden y los ven como se ahogan?
> no se , parece un poco imposible



Hay un video de un jefe de la flota hablando con la tripulación, no se si son todos, pero estan en formación y son varias filas largas de tios. Minimo 250 o más. 

Por las fotos, parece cagada interna o sabotaje. De todas formas ponerlo a distancia de tiro de misiles costeros , tampoco parece sensato.


----------



## otroyomismo (18 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> orcos liberando jarkov



Y el que filma tiene los huevos de quedarse ahi?


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Según la foto al parecer puede ser cierto el accidente con un incendio generalizado y explosión de municiones, en las escotillas se nota las marcas de hollín del humo que salió al exterior, asimismo el buque esta escorando hacia babor, si hubiera habido un impacto de un misil la superestructura estuviera dañada y en la foto no se aprecia daño alguno, posiblemente tenga una boca de agua en la obra muerta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se aprecian aberturas en la obra viva del buque, o debido a la escora se han acercado al nivel del agua. De todas formas no parecen impactos exteriores, sino al contrario, de explosiones internas. Són orificios irregulares y demasiado pequeños para ser de ataques externos de alguna clase de arma. Mi opinión Paco y tal.


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

Las tropas rusas ocuparon Kremenna por la mañana tras los combates.
La información fue confirmada por el gauleiter de la región de LNR ocupada.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43256


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

Las tropas rusas interrumpieron por la mañana una boda en Malynivka y ocuparon el pueblo del mismo nombre al este de Huliyapol.
La información fue confirmada por fuentes ucranianas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43257


----------



## otroyomismo (18 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Sería interesante saber de qué avión se trataba y qué llevaba. El Mar Negro no tiene oxígeno en el fondo y las cosas se conservan eternamente así que un día alguien podrá bajar a verlo.




Se me ha escapado lo del avion en algun post. Alguien puede hacer un breve resumen?


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (18 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Es difícil tal situación ya que después de lo sucedido en Malvinas todas las marinas tomaron nota de tales errores, asimismo tener en cuenta que el crucero esta en alta mar y desconocemos la distancia pero me imagino que habrá estado a una distancia segura del alcance de los misiles Neptune y si le hubiera impactado uno con + 150kg de explosivos + la fuerza cinética como mínimo la superestructura hubiera quedado seriamente dañada.



Misiles antibuque impactan en el barco 3-5 metros sobre la línea de flotación, si no hay muestras de ello; o bien explosión; o bien torpedo, pero los torpedos aunque impacten bajo la línea de flotación también debieran existir daños en el costado sobre la misma.


----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Abr 2022)

*Sesión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa ruso Igor Konashenkov a partir de las 10:00 horas del 18 de abril de 2022 sobre el progreso de la operación especial en Ucrania.*

▪Misiles lanzados desde el aire de alta precisión destruyeron 16 instalaciones militares ucranianas durante la noche.

Incluyendo: cinco puestos de mando enemigos, una instalación de almacenamiento de combustible, tres depósitos de municiones, así como personal y equipo militar concentrados en las áreas de los asentamientos de BARVENKOVO, GULAI POLE, KAMYSHEVAKHA, ZELENOE POLE, VELIKOMIHAILOVKA y NIKOLAEV.

▪La aviación operacional-táctica de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia realizó ataques en 108 áreas de concentración de personal y equipo militar ucraniano.

Además, un misil aire-aire derribó un vehículo aéreo no tripulado ucraniano en la zona de BUDA.

▪La aviación del ejército destruyó 8 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, así como hasta una compañía enemiga en las áreas de PASHKOVO, VESELOE e ILYCHEVKA.

▪Se usó misiles terrestres de alta precisión Iskander. Cuatro depósitos de armas y equipo militar ucraniano fueron destruidos así como tres áreas de concentración de mano de obra enemiga cerca de los asentamientos de POPASNAYA, YAMPOL y KRAMATORSK.

▪Las unidades de artillería rusas durante la noche atacaron 315 objetos de las tropas ucranianas.
Los siguientes fueron alcanzados: 18 puestos de mando, 22 baterías de artillería, el sistema de misiles antiaéreos OSA-AKM, así como 275 fortalezas y áreas de concentración de tropas enemigas.

▪Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron tres aviones de combate ucranianos en el aire: dos cazas MiG-29 cerca del asentamiento IZYUM y un Su-25 cerca de AVDIEVKA.
Además, 11 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos fueron derribados en el aire en las áreas de los asentamientos de KLIMOVO, NEVELSKOE, NOVOTROITSKOE, IZYUM, PANTELEIMONOVKA, SLAKOVODNOE, CLEAR.

▪Se interceptaron 10 cohetes de gran calibre disparados por lanzacohetes múltiples ucranianos contra la aldea de CHERNOBAEVKA.

▪En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, 139 aviones, 483 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 250 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 2326 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 254 lanzacohetes múltiples, 1004 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros, así como como 2184 unidades de vehículos militares especiales.

#Rusia Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## frangelico (18 Abr 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Se me ha escapado lo del avion en algun post. Alguien puede hacer un breve resumen?



Creo que no se sabe nada más. Se informó del derribo de un transporte pesado ucraniano camino de Odessa y luego estuvo durante un día entero un Global Hawk dando vueltas sin llegar a cruzar la frontera, es de suponer que el derribo fue sobre el mar ya ucraniano. Pero por algún motivo no se dice nada más .


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Abr 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> De hecho, en el mismo articulo dice que el papel de Rusia en Siria fue el apoyo aereo ( y de Kalibrado añadiria yo) pero a la vez dice que las tropas que mas exito estan teniendo en Ucrania, son las que participaron en Siria... pero que tropa??? no habiamos quedado que solo habia bombardeos contra civiles?
> 
> A mi no me cabe ninguna duda de que Siria les haya servido como experiencia en lo que a* liberar ciudades con rehenes que es la estrategia utilizada por occidente en Siria y en Ucrania*. Combatir bloques de viviendas convertidos en hamburguesas con vehiculos blindados en los bajos, familias en el primer piso, fusileros en el segundo piso, mas familias en el tercero y francotiradores y anticarros en el superior.
> 
> ...



Las tropas rusas de tierra en Siria operaban básicamente como las de la OTAN en Ucrania, como mercenarios o contratistas. Es la forma de actuar en estas guerras de IV generación…que tiene muchos frentes abiertos, no solo en Ucrania…








Investigación de la BBC: lo que una tableta perdida revela sobre el tremendo poder bélico de los mercenarios rusos en Libia - BBC News Mundo


Los archivos de una tableta electrónica encontrada en Libia permiten a la BBC revelar detalles de la acción de los mercenarios del llamado Grupo Wagner.




www.bbc.com





Pasan de mercenarios a tropas regulares según convenga…


----------



## bigmaller (18 Abr 2022)

Protestas en favor de la puesta en libertad de pavlo gonzalez


----------



## otroyomismo (18 Abr 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> De hecho es serbia, pero casi rusa, sí. En 2013, por un viaje de trabajo a Belgrado, anduve buscando CDs de ella, pues esa voz me tenía fascinado desde hacía tiempo. Para mi sorpresa, no la conocían en ninguna tienda de música. Finalmente, en una tienda que estaba especializada en clásica, me dijeron que había una tienda muy pequeña, detrás de un teatro, donde yo podría encontrar eso. No era tal tienda, sino una casa pequeña con jardín. Llamé, y tras un perro apareció una señora que encendió los fluorescentes de las vitrinas de la tienda. Y finalmente allí pude comprar una buena colección de su música.
> 
> -Qué música maravillosa! Finalmente puedo comprarla! -dije-
> -Muchas gracias! -dijo ella-.
> ...



ot: me ha dado por buscarla y en los trackers rusos anda su discografia. Al menos hay cosillas.


----------



## Hal8995 (18 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Misiles antibuque impactan en el barco 3-5 metros sobre la línea de flotación, si no hay muestras de ello; o bien explosión; o bien torpedo, pero los torpedos aunque impacten bajo la línea de flotación también debieran existir daños en el costado sobre la misma.



¿ por qué ? Dependerá de la obra muerta de cuanto es, de la profundidad del impacto, de su carga explosiva y del espesor de la chapa del buque. No tiene por qué asomar el impacto en superficie.


----------



## El-Mano (18 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Hay un video de un jefe de la flota hablando con la tripulación, no se si son todos, pero estan en formación y son varias filas largas de tios. Minimo 250 o más.
> 
> Por las fotos, parece cagada interna o sabotaje. De todas formas ponerlo a distancia de tiro de misiles costeros , tampoco parece sensato.



A ver... ucrania por si misma me parecería raro, han tenido otros 50 dias para hundirlo y no pudieron hacer nada...

Asi que o accidente (cada vez menos probable) o ataque directo/indirecto de la OTAN. Y lo segundo es muy peligroso para todos.


----------



## LIRDISM (18 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Según la foto al parecer puede ser cierto el accidente con un incendio generalizado y explosión de municiones, en las escotillas se nota las marcas de hollín del humo que salió al exterior, asimismo el buque esta escorando hacia babor, si hubiera habido un impacto de un misil la superestructura estuviera dañada y en la foto no se aprecia daño alguno, posiblemente tenga una boca de agua en la obra muerta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiene toda la lógica, no se ve daño de un misil antibuque por ningún lado además los neptune es como un KH-35, el único misil subsónico del ejercito ruso, son misiles lento y fáciles de derribar, son como los misiles occidentales que son muy simples pero no deja muy bien a Rusia que se hayan destrozado su propio barco por falta de buen mantenimiento.


----------



## Erebus. (18 Abr 2022)

Según los bots y troles, terrible tormenta y olas.


----------



## ATDTn (18 Abr 2022)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> ¿Por qué es nazi? ¿Por pelarse la cabeza y mencionar la palabra tabú España?



El ppsoe y demás partidos usa la palabra en discursos y elecciones. Cuando realmente quieren decir sus intereses.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Los combates siguen cobrándose vidas en Mariupol (no pudimos salvar su vida)*



No tengo palabros para este señor y el trabajo que hace, no sé si habrá más como él en Mariupol, pero el contraste con lo que se entiende en España por "periodismo" es enorme. ¿Hay algún juntaletras comepollas palanganero hispano haciendo algo parecido?.

Es para ponerle los videos a todos esos comemierdas patrios que presumen de "profesionales" y que se les caiga la cara de verguenza. Aunque sería inútil, no tienen verguenza ni la han conocido.


----------



## delhierro (18 Abr 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Tiene toda la lógica, no se ve daño de un misil antibuque por ningún lado además los neptune es como un KH-35, el único misil subsónico del ejercito ruso, son misiles lento y fáciles de derribar, son como los misiles occidentales que son muy simples pero no deja muy bien a Rusia que se hayan destrozado su propio barco por falta de buen mantenimiento.



No nos engañemos, en Rusia la enorme cantidad de pasta que entra por las exportaciones se pierde en pocas manos. Aunque han puesto algo de orden , queda una gran cantidad de corrupción, contratas amañadas, y sobrecostes extranisimos en las cosas que paga el estado.

Yo pensaba que era posible el ataque con misiles por la distancia , pero con las fotos y la aparición de al menos la mayoria de la tripulación, ( han salido todas las embarcaciones de emergencia al menos de una de las bordas , posiblemente de las 2 ), el tema de un incendio y ademas progresivo por falta de control es la explicación más viable. Evacuaron pronto porque temian que alguno de los grandes misiles antibuque explotara ( cosa que no paso ). El barco era antiguo + de 40 años. Y muchos de ellos en los 90 con 0 mantenimiento. Tambien es posible que no dieran en principio la alarma pensado que se podia controlar, y para no llamar la atención.


----------



## Jotagb (18 Abr 2022)

Los amigos de Rejon


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Los amigos de Rejon



Terminará mal, no parece que tenga instrucción y se le nota la adicción a los estupefacientes. Decian por tuiter que había estado en Siria, ni idea que había hecho allí pero seguro que nada destacable aparte de hacerse selfies entre porro y porro.


----------



## Trajanillo (18 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No tengo palabros para este señor y el trabajo que hace, no sé si habrá más como él en Mariupol, pero el contraste con lo que se entiende en España por "periodismo" es enorme. ¿Hay algún juntaletras comepollas palanganero hispano haciendo algo parecido?.
> 
> Es para ponerle los videos a todos esos comemierdas patrios que presumen de "profesionales" y que se les caiga la cara de verguenza. Aunque sería inútil, no tienen verguenza ni la han conocido.



El ulimo que hizo algo similar fue Reverte y otra periodista de la epoca que tambien estuvo en Yugoslavia.


----------



## Michael_Knight (18 Abr 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


> Según los bots y troles, terrible tormenta y olas.



Menuda galerna, hoyga, normal que se hundiera en medio de ese pedazo de tormenta. 

A ver si alguna putina del foro ejperto en temas marineros nos calcula la altura de las olas porque lo mismo puede haber algún récord mundial de oleaje.


----------



## tomcat ii (18 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> es idiota
> 
> no se como creen que bombardeaban en la segunda guerra mundial



Volaban mucho más bajo, idiota.


----------



## Azrael_II (18 Abr 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> La policía en Ucrania colaborando con los nazis a castigar a la gente mediante tortura:
> 
> 
> t.me/RosselloCM/62197



Brutal, ahora los hacen estar en cunclillas y además les ponen algo en la boca para dificultar la respiración


----------



## tomcat ii (18 Abr 2022)

Hannibaal dijo:


> El 64% de los españoles apoya dejar de comprar gas ruso aunque eso provoque más inflación
> 
> Quedáos con estos medios de propaganda, por si algún día se da la oportunidad de que tengan que rendir cuentas los criminales que los dirigen.



El 36% de los españoles prefieten que inocentes mueran bombardeados por la horda antes que pagar un poco más. Así de miserables son muchos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Abr 2022)

Los rusos publican la lista de bajas de los ucranianos…
El Ministerio de Defensa ruso publicó una lista de militares ucranianos muertos durante una operación especial
La agencia declaró que tiene datos sobre un gran número de militares ucranianos abandonados, heridos y desaparecidos








Минобороны России опубликовало список погибших украинских военных в ходе спецоперации - ТАСС


Ведомство заявило, что располагает данными о большом количестве дезертировавших украинских военных, раненых и пропавших без вести




tass.ru


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> El ulimo que hizo algo similar fue Reverte y otra periodista de la epoca que tambien estuvo en Yugoslavia.





Falta De la Quadra-Salcedo, pero en ese video salen todos me parece, además de Reverte.


----------



## tomcat ii (18 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Se aprecian aberturas en la obra viva del buque, o debido a la escora se han acercado al nivel del agua. De todas formas no parecen impactos exteriores, sino al contrario, de explosiones internas. Són orificios irregulares y demasiado pequeños para ser de ataques externos de alguna clase de arma. Mi opinión Paco y tal.



Y tan paco.


----------



## Trajanillo (18 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> El 36% de los españoles prefieten que inocentes mueran bombardeados por la horda antes que pagar un poco más. Así de miserables son muchos.



El 36% de los españoles todavía piensa y no cae en la propaganda barata que nos envían desde los medios de comunicación.

Y no, no estoy dispuesto a pagar un poco más para que EEUU y sus socios vivan mejor, tu quieres pagar un poco más me parece estupendo yo no. En esa guerra no se me ha perdido nada...


----------



## Mongolo471 (18 Abr 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


> Según los bots y troles, terrible tormenta y olas.



Ya me parecía raro, el tiempo en la zona no provocaría olas tan grandes, de hecho, la parte de la tormenta estaba en zona rusa del Mar Negro.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (18 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Los amigos de Rejon



Había leído "Los amigos de Errejón".

Me he equivocado.


----------



## circodelia2 (18 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Los amigos de Rejon




jajajaa.....pero si los ucronazis no quieren a los españoles que dicen "son como Torrente". 
....


----------



## 4motion (18 Abr 2022)

Alguien a estas alturas puede decirme porque Rusia no ha volado todavía la aceria de Azovstal?

Veis como es una guerra paco?

La OTAN hace meses la hubiese borrado de la faz de la tierra. 

Putin a qué juegas? 







Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Azrael_II (18 Abr 2022)

Le Pen reincorporará a decenas de miles de de sanitarios no vacunados que fueron despedidos por el NWO de Macron


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (18 Abr 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> ¿ por qué ? Dependerá de la obra muerta de cuanto es, de la profundidad del impacto, de su carga explosiva y del espesor de la chapa del buque. No tiene por qué asomar el impacto en superficie.



Tu sabes el ostión que mete un torpedo? Nada que ver con un misil, deja daños visibles por encima de la linea de flotación. De hecho levanta los buques al impactar, incluso en muchos casos los parte en dos. Obviamente al Moskva se le atribuye un peso de desplazamiento y nivel de blindaje muy elevados, pero aún con todo un impacto de torpedo deja rastros muy visibles.

Ahora bien, torpedos modernos que perforen y detonen ya en el interior y tal, lo desconozco.


----------



## MAEZAL (18 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Por qué?. Tienen a sus mejores tropas ahí, los Avoz, pero muchísimas más tropas fuera de ahí. Ya está reducido y la guerra continúa igual. El principal factor que determina esta guerra es el apoyo USA a los ucras, y no veo que vaya a disminuir sin Avovstal.



Bueno, los chechenos quedaran disponibles para desnazificar otra ciudad.


----------



## willbeend (18 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> No sé quién es, ni lo que dice, ni siquiera si es periodista.... Pero ella está allí mientas el marsupial sigue en Kiev sin moverse.



En resumen.

Dice que lleva medio año (o año y medio ... ) ahi. Dice a sus paisanos que por favor, tengan cuidado, que lo que ven detras de ella es producto de dejar crecer el nacional socialismo, que tengan cuidado de que esto no llegue a sus ciudades por cometer el mismo error. Que ella es testigo de lo que ahi se cuece y de que la gente no se trague el relato de los mass media y que escuchen a las otras partes.

Que todos los testimonios con los que ha podido hablar aseguran que es el gobierno nacional socialista el que les dispara con artilleria.


----------



## Arraki (18 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Los amigos de Rejon



Que habrá sido de Miguel en nazi?


----------



## lasoziedad (18 Abr 2022)

*Rusia publica un vídeo donde aparecen supuestos rescatados del buque 'Moskva'*

El Ministerio ruso de Defensa ha publicado este sábado un video en el que, según afirma, se puede ver el *encuentro entre el jefe de la marina y rescatados del buque de guerra 'Moskva', que naufragó en el mar Negro*.

En la grabación, de unos 30 segundos, se ven varias *decenas de hombres vestidos con uniformes de la Marina*, alineados frente al jefe de la Marina, Nikolai Yevmenov.

"El comandante en jefe de la Marina, el almirante Nikolai Yevmenov, y el comandante de la flota en el mar Negro *se reunieron con la tripulación del crucero 'Moskva' en Sebastopol"*, en Crimea, ha declarado el ministerio en un breve comunicado.

El almirante "informó a la tripulación del crucero que *los oficiales, los aspirantes y los marinos continuarán sirviendo en la Marina"*, ha indicado la institución.

Se trata de *las primeras imágenes divulgadas* de supuestos tripulantes del 'Moskva' desde que la nave naufragó.

Rusia dijo que el 'Moskva', que era el buque insignia de la flota rusa en el mar Negro, *naufragó tras un incendio provocado por la explosión de munición*. Kiev, en cambio, afirma que *hizo naufragar el barco con misiles*.

La publicación del video de este sábado se ha producido después de que numerosos expertos e internautas *se preguntaran sobre la suerte de los tripulantes del 'Moskva'*.

Rusia afirmó que *la tripulación había sido evacuada antes de que el barco se hundiera*, sin que el incidente causara víctimas.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Tu sabes el ostión que mete un torpedo? Nada que ver con un misil, deja daños visibles por encima de la linea de flotación. De hecho levanta los buques al impactar, incluso en muchos casos los parte en dos. Obviamente al Moskva se le atribuye un peso de desplazamiento y nivel de blindaje muy elevados, pero aún con todo un impacto de torpedo deja rastros muy visibles.
> 
> Ahora bien, torpedos modernos que perforen y detonen ya en el interior y tal, lo desconozco.



Torpedo moderno efectivamente…


----------



## Impresionante (18 Abr 2022)

No, si te parece los iban a dejar

. El Ejército ruso habría sacado por la fuerza a más de 150 niños ucranianos de Mariúpol


----------



## willbeend (18 Abr 2022)

TOJO_3 dijo:


> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="und" dir="ltr"><a href="https://t.co/Iw3bG3vhrn">https://t.co/Iw3bG3vhrn</a></p>&mdash; Moreno孫子 (@_Moreneta) <a href="">April 17, 2022</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>



Dice que con un tirico por la mañana, le dura hasta que empieza la tarde... luego vienen las de refuerzo.


----------



## Don Pascual (18 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Los amigos de Rejon





circodelia2 dijo:


> jajajaa.....pero si los ucronazis no quieren a los españoles que dicen "son como Torrente".
> ....



Este es diferente, tiene experiencia.


----------



## Azrael_II (18 Abr 2022)

Ucrania secuestra y probablemente tortura y asesina a YouTuber chileno crítico con Zelenski


----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Abr 2022)

T-80U recapturado que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas habían perdido previamente en la región de Sumy.


----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Abr 2022)

Tanque ucraniano T-64BV destruido.


----------



## LIRDISM (18 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No nos engañemos, en Rusia la enorme cantidad de pasta que entra por las exportaciones se pierde en pocas manos. Aunque han puesto algo de orden , queda una gran cantidad de corrupción, contratas amañadas, y sobrecostes extranisimos en las cosas que paga el estado.
> 
> Yo pensaba que era posible el ataque con misiles por la distancia , pero con las fotos y la aparición de al menos la mayoria de la tripulación, ( han salido todas las embarcaciones de emergencia al menos de una de las bordas , posiblemente de las 2 ), el tema de un incendio y ademas progresivo por falta de control es la explicación más viable. Evacuaron pronto porque temian que alguno de los grandes misiles antibuque explotara ( cosa que no paso ). El barco era antiguo + de 40 años. Y muchos de ellos en los 90 con 0 mantenimiento. Tambien es posible que no dieran en principio la alarma pensado que se podia controlar, y para no llamar la atención.



Están manteniendo un ejercito con una cantidad de armamento superior al británico y francés con el mismo presupuesto, no es fácil pero sacan el máximo rendimiento con menos pero por ejemplo, los británicos, por el ano 2008 no tenían portaviones activos y sus destructores tipo 42, eran ya una mierda en la guerra de las malvinas y peores que cualquier barco ruso y los retiraron en 2013 y las tipo 82 que eran malísimos ya desde las Malvinas, se retiraron hace 2 anos y Francia con la clase Georges Leygues que es otra mierda, llevan en servicio desde los 70, hasta las fragatas Santa María son mejor que estos barcos. 
Pero bueno, ahora los ingleses con las Daring y los portaviones Queen Elizabeth y los franceses con las Horizon y Aquitania que son prácticamente el mismo barco pero uno destructor y el otro fragata y su nuevo submarino Barracuda con una unidad han mejorado algo su flota pero los rusos también con el Almirante Najimov y la clase Borei. Lo que pasa es que comparamos a cualquier ejercito con EEUU y no se puede, porque aunque parte de su armamento no sea muy superior al ruso o británico y francés, los puede usar en masa que para eso, tiene 700.000 millones de presupuesto militar y los otros entre 50.000-60.000 millones.


----------



## Xan Solo (18 Abr 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Ni un puto periodista español con los huevos o los ovarios que están demostrando algunos reporteros independientes ingleses, franceses o alemanes.
> Van allí, contrastan la información, te la muestran dejando hablar a las víctimas y te dejan ver que nuestros gobiernos y nuestros medios están contando otra historia totalmente diferente.
> Y el chileno, Lira, que también estaba dejando ver la realidad de los nazis ucranianos, ejecutado por los Nazov.



Bueno, tenemos un periodista detenido en Polonia... quizá los gobiernos de esos países no le consientan a los polacos lo que les consentimos nosotros -o nuestro gobierno-.


----------



## lasoziedad (18 Abr 2022)

*La "eliminación" de soldados ucranianos en Mariupol pondría fin a las negociaciones con Rusia*

El *presidente de Ucrania, Volodímir Zelenski*, ha advertido este sábado de que "la eliminación" de soldados ucranianos en Mariupol* "pondría fin a cualquier negociación de paz" con Moscú*.

*"La eliminación de nuestros militares, de nuestros hombres en Mariupol pondrá fin a cualquier negociación"* de paz entre Rusia y Ucrania, ha declarado Zelenski en una entrevista con la página web Ukraïnska Pravda.

El mandatario ucraniano también ha avisado de que *ambas partes se encontrarían en un "callejón sin salida"*.

*En cuestión de muertos, "Mariupol puede ser diez veces Borodianka"*, pequeña ciudad ucraniana cercana a Kiev atacada y destruida por soldados rusos, ha señalado Zelenski.

"Cuántos más casos como el de Borodianka se presenten, *más difícil será" negociar*, ha resaltado Zelenski.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (18 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> (Cito de esta manera porque debo estar en la lista de ignorados de este usuario)
> 
> *Crocodile dijo:*
> 
> ...




Me autocito para incorporar un off topic complementario de tantos a elegir.


Spoiler











Spoiler



*Índice*


Spoiler












*Índice onomástico*

```
https://imgur.com/a/3DYvzUl
```

_*Presentación*_ (págs. 11-13)

```
https://imgur.com/a/fjXzwAG
```

_*Guatemala, germen del equipo de choque*_ (págs. 15-21)

```
https://imgur.com/a/5axjVon
```

_*Un encuentro determinante *_(págs. 22-25)

```
https://imgur.com/a/5ublkko
```

_*Los operarios del "Proyecto Cuba"*_ (págs. 26-31)

```
https://imgur.com/a/paeKDjL
```

_*Bush, la CIA y el proyecto Cuba*_ (págs. 32-36)

```
https://imgur.com/a/mt49yik
```

_*Los Kennedy y la Cosa Nostra*_ (págs. 37-42)

```
https://imgur.com/a/mBIFNfO
```

_*La JM/WAVE *_(págs. 43-49)

```
https://imgur.com/a/uWeBlGP
```

_*Es asesinado el presidente Kennedy *_(págs. 50-53)

```
https://imgur.com/a/k1QvTc8
```

_*El equipo de choque por el mundo *_(págs. 54-57)

```
https://imgur.com/a/UaDZsnd
```

_*En el Congo... *_(págs. 58-66)

```
https://imgur.com/a/7CuFRBq
```

_*Indochina: Guerra sucia y narcotráfico*_ (págs. 67-77)

```
https://imgur.com/a/DFmjcCq
```

_*El asesinato del Che*_ (págs. 78-83)

```
https://imgur.com/a/r6BzyFJ
```

_*Los "Plomeros" del Watergate. Bush, patrón de la CIA*_ (págs. 84-94)

```
https://imgur.com/a/BKgCFEf
```

_*Desde la "guerra por los caminos del mundo" hasta Angola*_ (págs. 95-99)

```
https://imgur.com/a/S0VEc3d
```

_*El equipo de choque detrás de Allende*_ (págs. 100-106)

```
https://imgur.com/a/Ottb5CR
```

_*La Operación Cóndor en la alianza con el CORU*_ (págs. 107-114)

```
https://imgur.com/a/1gcNmjr
```

_*Asesinato en Washington e impunidad*_ (págs. 115-125)

```
https://imgur.com/a/SoChVQi
```

_*Voladura de un avión comercial. Revelaciones y complicidad*_ (págs. 126-140)

```
https://imgur.com/a/IExzEUi
```

_*El equipo de choque llega a Nicaragua *_(págs. 141-173)

```
https://imgur.com/a/diGibTP
```

_*Algunos de ellos y su epílogo*_ (págs. 174-186)

```
https://imgur.com/a/7lHm6Pi
```


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Abr 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Desde hace dos o tres años se ve ese gesto por todas partes, me pone enfermo.



pero hay variantes del mismo

o diferentes gestos que parecen el mismo pero se usan con intenciones y significados distintos

por eso es dificil saber


----------



## arriondas (18 Abr 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Ni un puto periodista español con los huevos o los ovarios que están demostrando algunos reporteros independientes ingleses, franceses o alemanes.
> Van allí, contrastan la información, te la muestran dejando hablar a las víctimas y te dejan ver que nuestros gobiernos y nuestros medios están contando otra historia totalmente diferente.
> Y el chileno, Lira, que también estaba dejando ver la realidad de los nazis ucranianos, ejecutado por los Nazov.



Ellos se excusan diciendo que no sólo dejan entrar en el Donbass a los "propagandistas prorrusos". No me lo invento, es lo que han escrito en las redes. Que ningún corresponsal occidental se haya desplazado a la región, resulta muy sospechoso.


----------



## thanos2 (18 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Ucrania secuestra y probablemente tortura y asesina a YouTuber chileno crítico con Zelenski



Su canal iba de denunciar las mentiras que llegan a través de los medios.
Igual no han sido ni los ucranianos, exponía a demasiados gobiernos occidentales con sus vídeos: 




__





Cargando…






www.youtube.com


----------



## Jotagb (18 Abr 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Este es diferente, tiene experiencia.



No creo que sea lo mismo el ejército ruso que el Sirio. 
Y este no es muy listo enseñando su cara por las redes, como lo cojan no creo que sean muy compasivos con el.


----------



## LIRDISM (18 Abr 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


> Según los bots y troles, terrible tormenta y olas.



Parece mas grande el remolcador que un barco de 180 metros de eslora.


----------



## Mongolo471 (18 Abr 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> jajajaa.....pero si los ucronazis no quieren a los españoles que dicen "son como Torrente".
> ....



Me parece que en España si eres como Ábalos, ya cumples el papel de torrente.


----------



## lasoziedad (18 Abr 2022)

*Trump tilda de "genocidio" la invasión de Ucrania*

El expresidente de Estados Unidos, *Donald Trump,* se ha unido al actual mandatario, Joe Biden, y ha tildado de *"genocidio" la invasión rusa de Ucrania*, en medio de la controversia generada por la utilización de este término. 

Trump, que mantiene una *relación personal cercana con el presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin*, ya dijo anteriormente que la invasión rusa de Ucrania era un "*holocausto*".

*Biden* habló el martes de "*genocidio*" ruso en Ucrania, lo que desató la controversia. Mientras líderes como el primer ministro de Canadá, *Justin Trudeau*, consideran "absolutamente correcto" describir los actos rusos en Ucrania como "genocidio", y otros como el presidente de Francia, *Emmanuel Macron*, han pedido *"cautela" con los términos de la invasión y habla de “crímenes de guerra”. *


----------



## computer_malfuction (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Abr 2022)

No parece producto de un misil


----------



## Julc (18 Abr 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Este es diferente, tiene experiencia.



De Valencia tenía que ser.
Si es que nos echan algo en el agua.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Abr 2022)

LOS QUE DEFIENDEN LOS NAZIS PEDERASTAS PSICOPATAS EN UCRANIA

ES POR QUE SON TAMBIEN TARADOS PEDERASTAS TRALLADOS DE LA PUTA CABEZA

POR ESO HACEN PIñA






El mas sádico y nazi batallón ukro vuelve de la mano de CIAlensky


Zelensky ha liberado a los miembros del Batallón Tornado en para que se unan al campo de batalla Según la diputada, durante la detención de los comandantes del batallón “Tornado”, les fueron incautados sus teléfonos y se les encontraron videos de violación. En particular, un video en uno de los...




www.burbuja.info





*Rape, Torture, Robbery: Victim Testimonies Against Ukrainian Tornado Battalion (ENG SUBS)*

1 month ago

Tanya Chornovil, even though a schizophrenic, suddenly realised she had to change shoes on the go. Maidan’s activist who briefly served in the “Aidar” battalion, accused her former brothers in arms of sadism and torture.

According to deputy, during the arrest of the commanders of the “Tornado” battalion, their phones were seized and videos of rape were found on them. In particular, a video on one of the phones shows how non-humans from volunteer battalions raped a six-month-old baby. One more time, I focus your attention: Chornovil made this recognition pubic on the TV channel “112 Ukraine”, and not on social networks or personal correspondence.
“When the commanders of Tornado were arrested, their mobile phones were seized. And a horrible video was on these phones. A really horrible video that is now part of the case materials. It is a video of different sexual orgies and rapes. I can even say that even babies are present in it. I understand it in the way that the mother of this infant was forced to do it under the threat of death of her child. There were also rapes of underage girls,” said the activist of Maidan. According to her, ” they are animals, not human beings”. However, Tanya forgot that these same animals under her orders and under her oversight during the days of the revolution went to storm the office of the Party of Regions (PoR), where the technical assistant of the PoR was beaten to death with metal poles, when the building was set on fire and members of the battalion openly mocked secretaries, tearing off their gold chains and earrings. At this time, Chornovil set these “animals” as an example to all and called them patriots and freedom fighters of the nation. But strangely, “tornado” members, when they added the rape of babies to their arson and deliberate murders, for some reason, the mistress of Pashinsky was knocked off balance.
READ: Who Killed Motorola? Unexpected Evidence Casts Shadow on the Ukrainian Security Council
Also the “seeker of Yanukovych’s “Golden Loaf” strongly mowed down a military strategist – hero of Ilovaisk Semen Semenchenko – who supported the rapists of children during the trial and demanded the liberation of pervert-heroes by burning tires near the Obolon’s “temple of justice” building. “And I understand why he does it. He knows that in our information space all he will say will be spreaded. And that the truth is, regrettably, will not. Semenchenko cares exclusively about his own PR. He knows that whatever animals he protects, it will be on his side. Here… Semenchenko has to carry responsibility. I believe that this is the last straw, he will go to jail,” summed up the MP.
It seems like Chornovil and others “Maidan animals” like her decided to sink yesterday’s defenders of the Motherland from “Putin’s hordes” – in order to avoid their own responsibility crimes. Because those who doesn’t wear pots on their heads, remember very well how Chernovols, Pashinskys and Parubys, directly from the Maidan, sent “to the front” battalions of sadists, murderers, perverts, and drug addicts, being released from prison and armed by the Turchynov’s regime, which at this moment, had the position of President and speaker. It is obvious that the public release and recognition by “brothers in arms” of atrocities by “Tornado” will further “intensify” the wish of the residents of Donbass to return to the “Unified Ukraine”, where they will be met by “sadists”, “cannibals”, and “executioners”, which are the call signs of volunteers who fought in the ATO zone.
_And here they are: _





























_Today, Ukraine is obliged to condemn her “heroes”, because it became impossible to further hide their atrocious crimes, which are already printed in the Russian white book, waiting for the Ukrainian Nuremberg. Ukraine, in the face of “Patriach of Kiev and all Rus-Ukraine” Filaret, even awarded them a medal for “sacrifice and love for Ukraine”. As you can see, the church itself gave its benediction for rape and other atrocities.
The most ardent Ukrainian Maidan investigator, which yesterday supported Tornado and other battalions, today urgently tried to distance herself from them. The Ukrainian court released the video of closed trial proceedings, pretending to protect public morals.
The Ukrainian revolution continues to devour their children.`
This is what the US and EU have supported in Ukraine since the beginning of the war in Donbass:
– Torture
– Rape
– Robbery_
Europeans can look forward to meeting this after Brussels validates the visa-free regime.​


----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Abr 2022)

Unidad especial de misiles de la brigada de asalto aéreo 95 fue capturada en la región de Jarkov. Habían derribado dos helicópteros Ka-52 rusos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Abr 2022)

*EL REGIMEN ZIONISTA NAZI PEDO SATANICO DE UCRANIA*

*TODO VA DE SADOMASOQUISMO GAY LGTB TRAFICO NIñOS SADISMO Y DELICUENCIA *

CAMPAMENTO MILITAR PARA FORMAR NIñOS NAZIS DE AZOB

SABIENDO QUE ESTA PAGADO POR PEDERASTAS ZIONISTAS CON PREFERENCIA POR MENORES RUBIOS


----------



## computer_malfuction (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## crocodile (18 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *La "eliminación" de soldados ucranianos en Mariupol pondría fin a las negociaciones con Rusia*
> 
> El *presidente de Ucrania, Volodímir Zelenski*, ha advertido este sábado de que "la eliminación" de soldados ucranianos en Mariupol* "pondría fin a cualquier negociación de paz" con Moscú*.
> 
> ...



Mucho mejor , así no habrá pasteleos hasta que los rusos consigan sus objetivos. Ya se vio lo que ocurrió con Minsk 1 y Minsk 2 y ya sabemos que a Putiniano le gusta negociar, de esta forma ningún paño caliente.


----------



## kelden (18 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> El ulimo que hizo algo similar fue Reverte y otra periodista de la epoca que tambien estuvo en Yugoslavia.



Reverte pagaba a los aldeanos para que se pusieran a disparar a la hora del telediario ....


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Abr 2022)

Esta ciudad ya está fuera de las repúblicas rebeldes, lo de la bandera rusa ya me hace pensar que igual ya no se van…


----------



## MiguelLacano (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mongolo471 (18 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1028830
> 
> 
> No parece producto de un misil



La proa quemada, y la popa como si un calamar gigante le hubiese robado un cacho.


----------



## Alvin Red (18 Abr 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


>





Aquí esta un desglose de las plantas de Azovstal, he estado pensando durante un rato cuanto y como podrán resistir los del Batallón Azov en su interior y la respuesta es, para mi, bastante pero se va a convertir en su tumba, muerte por asfixia.

Por un pequeño análisis y a partir de los siguientes puntos:


Las bombas son incapaces de penetrar todos los niveles, afectando con suerte solo el primer nivel, máximo el segundo.
Hay alimentos almacenados.
Hay combustible almacenado.

¿Qué pasara?


Una instalación así tiene salida y sistemas de ventilación activos (ventiladores eléctricos) para renovar el aire.
Si los bombardeos obstruyen esos sistemas de ventilación, la parte más débil y dejan bajo los escombros las salidas la instalación es incapaz de renovar el oxigeno.
El uso de generadores para iluminación de cultivos, dejando aparte que estos fueran viables y capaces de alimentar a las tropas ahí retenidas, la iluminación de salas o el uso de cualquier sistema eléctrico provocara la formación de CO2.
La misma respiración de las tropas provocara CO2
El CO2 se ira acumulando en los niveles inferiores haciéndoles inhabitables, al ser más pesado que el aire, e ira subiendo de nivel.

Conclusión:


Son bastantes niveles aun con aire pero con las aspas de los ventiladores bloqueadas y las tomas y salidas de aire cegadas, el oxigeno es limitado y no renovable.
El uso de generadores eléctricos aumentara los niveles de CO2, se supone que no les llega corriente exterior.
Dependen de los suministros tanto de alimentos como de combustible almacenados.

Pueden subsistir en esos niveles subterráneos durante bastantes tiempo, puede que incluso un año, pero poco a poco el oxigeno se ira agotando, inhabilitando plantas del edificio y sistemas y más de mil tropas sin mujeres - pobre de ellas que las hayan - con los alimentos y el combustible racionado durante un año es un infierno en vida y acabaran *asfixiándose*.


----------



## Trajanillo (18 Abr 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Y va a ir el a abrirla personalmente....


----------



## Trajanillo (18 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Reverte pagaba a los aldeanos para que se pusieran a disparar a la hora del telediario ....



Pues no lo se, tu tienes pruebas de eso?


----------



## Hal8995 (18 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> No, si te parece los iban a dejar
> 
> . El Ejército ruso habría sacado por la fuerza a más de 150 niños ucranianos de Mariúpol



Claro....no hay más que ver los que lo dicen..la directora de derechos humanos de Crimea ( no Mariupol ) y el asesor del alcalde huido de Mariupol. Ambos desde Lvov o/y Varsovia.
Se lo han contado eso por teléfono los de Azov.
Entre plegarias de que los rescaten y juramentos de que les obligaron a tatuarse.


----------



## arriondas (18 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Muchos no saben que esa melodía no es popular, sino que fue compuesta por Lev Knipper, compositor ruso y sobrino de la mujer de Anton Chejov. Es uno de los temas de su cuarta sinfonía:



La horda no ha aportado nada al arte y a la cultura, no...


----------



## lasoziedad (18 Abr 2022)

*Rusia asegura que Alemania y EEUU tenían al menos 30 laboratorios "biomilitares" en Ucrania*

El *Gobierno ruso* ha afirmado este sábado que Alemania contaba en coordinación con Estados Unidos con una red de al menos *30 laboratorios "biomilitares" en territorio ucraniano* que trabajaban en "agentes biológicos potencialmente útiles como armas biológicas", según los documentos incautados durante la "operación especial" del Ejército ruso en territorio ucraniano.

"Según informaciones confirmadas, *Alemania coordinaba su trabajo sobre seguridad biológica con sus aliados americanos y tenían una red de al menos 30 laboratorios biológicos en Ucrania*", ha afirmado la portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Maria Zajarova, en una entrevista con la televisión estatal rusa RT citada en un comunicado del propio Ministerio.


----------



## Jotagb (18 Abr 2022)

Es nazi pero la goza con un arma soviética.


----------



## capitán almeida (18 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Esta ciudad ya está fuera de las repúblicas rebeldes, lo de la bandera rusa ya me hace pensar que igual ya no se van…



No puede ser pero si tales de panfleto, asesorado por asteriscos el patton del orinoco encabezaba una reconquista a través de jersón que estaba a punto de recuperar Mariupol...tien que ser un decorao


----------



## thanos2 (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## Yomateix (18 Abr 2022)

Es irónico leer a la prensa que "Ucrania quiere que sus últimos defensores en Mariupol luchen hasta el final" No, no es Ucrania, es Zelensky, al que no le importa que muera hasta el último hombre de la ciudad (y por eso ha ordenado a su primer ministro a dar unas declaraciones que ya ha dado el en otras ocasiones) aunque no tengan armas ni comida, mientras puedan detener el avance Ruso aunque sea un día. Es mucho más fácil enviar morir a otros hasta el último hombre sabiendo que esa batalla no la pueden ganar, cuando ni tu ni tu familia tendrá que empuñar un arma y estais a salvo. Lo de que si mueren los hombres atrincherados no habrá más negociaciones de paz.....si el les exije que no se rindan ¿Que espera de los Rusos cuando han avisado hasta la saciedad? Por si alguien tenía alguna duda sobre que Zelensky nunca tuvo intención real de negociar nada y solo estaba ganando tiempo esperando que la Otan entrase de lleno en la guerra y confiando en que que EEUU les enviase más armas y convenciese a Europa de enviar más armamento y dinero. Mujeres, ancianos y niños, que por lo que se ve deben combatir hasta el final en lugar de rendirse....no me entra en la cabeza que puedan dar esas órdenes.


"Ucrania quiere que sus últimos defensores en *Mariupol *luchen "hasta el final", al contrario del ultimátum lanzado por *Rusia *este domingo, que pedía a las fuerzas ucranianas deponer las armas en esta estratégica ciudad portuaria del sureste del país."

" *Rusia* amenaza con "eliminar" a todos los que continúan resistiendo, el presidente ucraniano *Zelenski* responde que, si mueren los hombres atrincherados en los túneles subterráneos de la siderurgia de *Azovstal*, no habrá más negociaciones de paz. "

Según Avakov, "hay muchas personas en los búnkeres de Azovstal: mujeres, ancianos, niños. Todos ellos (viven) en condiciones terribles, sin medicamentos, ni alimentos, ni agua".


----------



## Arraki (18 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Aquí esta un desglose de las plantas de Azovstal, he estado pensando durante un rato cuanto y como podrán resistir los del Batallón Azov en su interior y la respuesta es, para mi, bastante pero se va a convertir en su tumba, muerte por asfixia.
> 
> Por un pequeño análisis y a partir de los siguientes puntos:
> 
> ...



Esa imagen lleva años dando vueltas por internet y es fruto de la fiebre por los búnkeres de hace unos años.

Olvídate, estos no tienen granjas subterráneas ni polladas así sino cuevas oscuras y húmedas donde tienen 4 latas de conservas y 4 cajas de balas. 

En el resto te doy la razón, van a morir por asfixia y por fuego que los chechenos ya han dicho que van a meter lanzallamas


----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Abr 2022)

La ciudad de Kremennaya quedó bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.
A mediados de marzo se anunció la captura de Kremennaya, pero de forma errónea. Ahora la información es confirmada por fuentes ucranianas.


----------



## JoséBatallas (18 Abr 2022)

Un mensaje del chad Kadirov al bufón de Zelensky


----------



## chemarin (18 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Trump tilda de "genocidio" la invasión de Ucrania*
> 
> El expresidente de Estados Unidos, *Donald Trump,* se ha unido al actual mandatario, Joe Biden, y ha tildado de *"genocidio" la invasión rusa de Ucrania*, en medio de la controversia generada por la utilización de este término.
> 
> ...



Trump está haciendo méritos con los que mandan para que le dejen volver a ser presidente, les ha prometido que ahora será "bueno".


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Aquí esta un desglose de las plantas de Azovstal, he estado pensando durante un rato cuanto y como podrán resistir los del Batallón Azov en su interior y la respuesta es, para mi, bastante pero se va a convertir en su tumba, muerte por asfixia.
> 
> Por un pequeño análisis y a partir de los siguientes puntos:
> 
> ...



Es como el FührerBunker asediado por los rusos, alguno de esos iluminaos de azov se creerá estar reviviendo los últimos días de su amado führer. Van a morir como su líder espiritual, estarán contentos.


----------



## LIRDISM (18 Abr 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


> Según los bots y troles, terrible tormenta y olas.



y también, según los bots y troles, dos Neptune.


----------



## Hal8995 (18 Abr 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Bueno, tenemos un periodista detenido en Polonia... quizá los gobiernos de esos países no le consientan a los polacos lo que les consentimos nosotros -o nuestro gobierno-.



Y un valenciano que fue a Donetsk y cerca estuvo de Mariupol.


----------



## Julc (18 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Trump tilda de "genocidio" la invasión de Ucrania*
> 
> El expresidente de Estados Unidos, *Donald Trump,* se ha unido al actual mandatario, Joe Biden, y ha tildado de *"genocidio" la invasión rusa de Ucrania*, en medio de la controversia generada por la utilización de este término.
> 
> ...



Cuando buscas Holocausto en el diccionario, ya no saben ni qué poner.


----------



## otroyomismo (18 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Pero su problema es Rusia y por eso quieren ingresar en la OTAN....



esto de Suecia es actual? Que coño esta pasando?


----------



## Abu-Yunis (18 Abr 2022)

Julc dijo:


> De Valencia tenía que ser.
> Si es que nos echan algo en el agua.



El tal Turbito va a disfrutar de buenas mascletás.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## El-Mano (18 Abr 2022)

Sobre civiles en Azovstal... yo no estoy seguro de lo que dice Colonelcassad, quizás lo de la niña sea escenificado para intentar que no los aplanen a bombazos, pero no sería descabellado que sí hubieran algunos civiles, aunque no sean 1.000 como dicen.
Algo se escuchó desde hace tiempo de que si habían algunos civiles, algunos relatos eran del principio, otros decian que azov secuestraba y usaba a los civiles como rehenes... a mi me dá que si hay algunas decenas de civiles allí.

Por otro lado sean decenas o mil, ayer pudieron dejarlos salir, asi que sean decenas o mil, azov será responsable de lo que les pase por usarlos de escudo humano. Y si la gente pensara un poco, se daría cuenta que de ser cierto, azov NO los quiso dejar salir cuando pudieron.

-

Según Colonelcassad:

Falso: Unos mil civiles están retenidos en la planta de Azovstal, donde los rebeldes de Azov se esconden en una zona industrial.

Verdad: No hay pruebas de tal suposición, aparte de un vídeo de "la niña Alice" que circula en el segmento ucraniano de Telegram. El niño ha sido claramente instruido en lo que tiene que decir, durante la "entrevista" se le ha incitado y "sacado" las respuestas correctas. La propia chica dice que está "en un búnker" - y un vídeo así podría realmente ser filmado en cualquier sótano del territorio de Ucrania.Ahora en la zona de la planta las unidades de guerra radioelectrónica (REW) suprimen todos los medios radioelectrónicos y sistemas de control, comunicación y reconocimiento del enemigo. En este caso no hay comunicación móvil. La abuela de Alisa dice que recibe mensajes cortos de su hija cada pocos días. Se plantea la cuestión de cómo se transmitió un vídeo de gran tamaño fuera de la planta. Nos ocupamos detalladamente de esta falsedad cuando los combatientes de Azov también informaron de un "ataque de los militares rusos al Dramatheatre", en el que supuestamente murieron cientos de personas, pero esta información resultó más tarde ser falsa, según informaron los propios residentes de Mariupol.

Han surgido informes que afirman que unos 1.000 civiles están retenidos en la planta. Sin embargo, hace tan sólo quince días, los combatientes de Azov afirmaron que se estaban quedando sin alimentos y agua. Para alimentar a mil personas se necesitan unos 1.500 litros de agua y 450 kilogramos de comida al día (lo normal para que una persona sobreviva son 450 gramos de comida seca).Los nacionalistas capturados dijeron que no había civiles en la planta. Anteriormente, Denys Pushylin, jefe de la DNR, negó la información sobre rehenes civiles en el territorio de la planta. Zelensky, en su reciente entrevista con los medios de comunicación ucranianos, no mencionó a los civiles en Azovstal, sino sólo a los militares ucranianos. Los informes sobre "mil civiles" aparecieron sólo después de que las tropas rusas anunciaran el aumento de los ataques contra la planta. Pero antes, a todos los combatientes de Azov se les dio otra oportunidad de marcharse, con la promesa de vida si se rendían pacíficamente.Aparentemente, tales insinuaciones aparecen para crear una nueva provocación al estilo de Bucha y llevarla a un nivel internacional.


----------



## Yomateix (18 Abr 2022)

Al leer vuestros comentarios he buscado información sobre el periodista Español Pablo Gonzalez para ver si había alguna novedad y no, 50 días sin saber nada de el, sin que pueda contactar con un abogado ni con su familia. A saber en que cárcel está metido y que torturas puede haber sufrido para que ni le permitan hablar con un abogado 50 días después. Cuando lo suelten (si lo llegan a hacer, porque ni a España ni a la prensa Española, parece que les importe mucho) dirá ya lo que le ordenen, porque a ver quien se atreve a decir otra cosa después de lo que le pueden haber hecho y sabiendo que pese a ser Europeo, ni Europa ni España ha dado la cara por el....y que por tanto menos la darán en el futuro si no da las declaraciones que le digan ha de dar.

El problema es ¿Va alguien a intentar demostrar que no es culpable de lo que se le acusa sin una sola prueba? Porque ya hemos visto que los "buenos" pueden hacer lo que quieran y siempre se tapa o se culpa de todo a los Rusos, con culpar también a Rusia y decir que es un espia sin una sola prueba, deja de importar a "nadie" que se pueda meter en la cárcel 50 días a un periodista del que a día de hoy por no saber, no se sabe ni si sigue vivo. Que podrán hacer con otros que no sean periodistas y no se sepa que están allí.


----------



## alnitak (18 Abr 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


>




la guerra es una mierda, zelensky deberia rendir el pais y evitar ms muertes


----------



## Michael_Knight (18 Abr 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Pues Pablo, Yolanda y los restos de IU dirán que bien, que Zelensky es el líder del mundo libre.
> 
> La gente de NaZilensky persigue y elimina a gente de izquierdas en su país, pero es un héroe, un moisés moderno. Cuando sea líder de Europa (ya ha humillado al presidente alemán y tiene el teléfono de Ursula), ilegalizará a Podemos y a IU. Y sus perros rabiosos serán libres para atarlos a farolas.
> 
> No sé cómo Pablemos y Yolanda han caído en la trampa.



Hombre, en IU y el PCE aún hay mucho abuelo rancio que sigue identificando a Rusia con la URSS y piensa que Putin es el secretario general del PCUS, pero Lady Tucán y PIT son un poco más jóvenes y no tan lerdos como para defender al sátrapa que gobierna Rusia.


----------



## Michael_Knight (18 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Coño, Nostrabañus ha vuelto! 

Habrá que seguir sus certeros análisis y predicciones, por las risas más que nada.


----------



## kelden (18 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Hombre, en IU y el PCE aún hay mucho abuelo rancio que sigue identificando a Rusia con la URSS y piensa que Putin es el secretario general del PCUS, pero Lady Tucán y PIT son un poco más jóvenes y no tan lerdos como para defender al sátrapa que gobierna Rusia.



Pues ni una cosa ni otra. Son gobierno de un pais de la OTAN, alineado con Occidente, y dicen lo que les toca decir. Sin más.

Por cierto, PIT, que ya es libre de decir lo que le pete, no dice lo mismo que Yoli al respecto.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Sobre civiles en Azovstal... yo no estoy seguro de lo que dice Colonelcassad, quizás lo de la niña sea escenificado para intentar que no los aplanen a bombazos, pero no sería descabellado que sí hubieran algunos civiles, aunque no sean 1.000 como dicen.
> Algo se escuchó desde hace tiempo de que si habían algunos civiles, algunos relatos eran del principio, otros decian que azov secuestraba y usaba a los civiles como rehenes... a mi me dá que si hay algunas decenas de civiles allí.
> 
> Por otro lado sean decenas o mil, ayer pudieron dejarlos salir, asi que sean decenas o mil, azov será responsable de lo que les pase por usarlos de escudo humano. Y si la gente pensara un poco, se daría cuenta que de ser cierto, azov NO los quiso dejar salir cuando pudieron.
> ...





MENOS BLA BLA BLA 

Y 4 DE ESTAS Y FIN DEL ASUNTO

​


----------



## MiguelLacano (18 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Coño, Nostrabañus ha vuelto!
> 
> Habrá que seguir sus certeros análisis y predicciones, por las risas más que nada.



Ustec no es digno de nombrar a usía


----------



## thanos2 (18 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Hombre, en IU y el PCE aún hay mucho abuelo rancio que sigue identificando a Rusia con la URSS y piensa que Putin es el secretario general del PCUS, pero Lady Tucán y PIT son un poco más jóvenes y no tan lerdos como para defender al sátrapa que gobierna Rusia.



Y dale con defender a Putin! 
Solo entendéis esto en términos de bueno o malo, negro o blanco. 

No se trata de defender a Putin, sino de analizar de qué va todo esto y de ver que la historia nos condenará por armar a Ucrania, por no ver las causas profundas del conflicto y por ser parte de la OTAN y no pararle los pies a los EEUU.

Putin también puede ser malo desde nuestra perspectiva, porque siempre mirará por su propio interés, que no es el nuestro.

Pero quienes nos van a condenar son los EEUU y los burócratas de Bruselas.


----------



## MiguelLacano (18 Abr 2022)

Que la memoria de don Blas de Lezo inspire a Rusia en esta lucha a brazo partido que mantiene con la canalla anglo!


----------



## bigmaller (18 Abr 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Y dale con defender a Putin!
> Solo entendéis esto en términos de bueno o malo, negro o blanco.
> 
> No se trata de defender a Putin, sino de analizar de qué va todo esto y de ver que la historia nos condenará por armar a Ucrania, por no ver las causas profundas del conflicto y por ser parte de la OTAN y no pararle los pies a los EEUU.
> ...



Las peliculas son así. Buenos y malos. Han perdido la noción de la realidad. 

Y la realidad llegará cuando no haya patatas para comer.


----------



## HDR (18 Abr 2022)

Meter soldados a tomar Azovstal es una locura, es un laberinto, habrá muchas bajas.

Lo lógico es bien asediarlos hasta que el hambre haga lo suyo o bien gasearlos.

Problema: el de siempre. Los ucranianos tienen rehenes en la fábrica, unos cuantos miles. Mujeres, niños, ancianos...


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Coño, Nostrabañus ha vuelto!
> 
> Habrá que seguir sus certeros análisis y predicciones, por las risas más que nada.



Si, te conviene seguirle, a ver si a fuerza de leerle te va entrando algo en esa mollera repleta de serrín.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (18 Abr 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Y dale con defender a Putin!
> Solo entendéis esto en términos de bueno o malo, negro o blanco.
> 
> No se trata de defender a Putin, sino de analizar de qué va todo esto y de ver que la historia nos condenará por armar a Ucrania, por no ver las causas profundas del conflicto y por ser parte de la OTAN y no pararle los pies a los EEUU.
> ...



Europa no tiene identidad propia y eso es consecuencia directa de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Sin identidad propia es imposible defender los intereses propios, máxime, bajo la subyugación norteamericana. La situación actual no es derivada de una sobrepresión impuesta por Rusia sino por EEUU. 

Es sumamente complejo desenvolverse en dicho escenario, pero de no ser consciente del mismo Europa jamás estará capacitada para defender intereses propios.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

Previo a un golpe de estado y una limpieza étnica del gobierno de Kiev en su propio territorio. Es una misión humanitaria de Rusia, ¿sabes?.


----------



## alnitak (18 Abr 2022)

El productor de gas ruso Gazprom (GAZP) continuó suministrando gas natural a Europa a través de Ucrania el lunes, en línea con las solicitudes de los consumidores europeos, dijo en un comunicado.

Las solicitudes se situaron en 56,9 millones de metros cúbicos para el 18 de abril, dijo Gazprom, sin apenas cambios respecto a los volúmenes del día anterior.


----------



## pemebe (18 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Si esa foto es real, ahi ha habido bastantes muertos.



Guerra de las Malvinas HMS Sheffield: 20 muertos y 68 heridos.

Desde luego no 450 muertos (como han ido contando por ahí.


----------



## alnitak (18 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Previo a un golpe de estado y una limpieza étnica del gobierno de Kiev en su propio territorio. Es una misión humanitaria de Rusia, ¿sabes?.




exacto, lo has clavado, es un mision para evitar el resurgimiento del nazismo en europa apoyado por el descontento generado por la escasez de recursos

el plan anglo era apoyarse ne ucrania para atacar rusia y dividirla y repartir sus inmendos recursoss.. PERO OS JODEIS PAYASOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Meter soldados a tomar Azovstal es una locura, es un laberinto, habrá muchas bajas.
> 
> Lo lógico es bien asediarlos hasta que el hambre haga lo suyo o bien gasearlos.
> 
> Problema: el de siempre. Los ucranianos tienen rehenes en la fábrica, unos cuantos miles. Mujeres, niños, ancianos...



A estas alturas habrán muerto de hambre y sed, las provisiones y el agua serán para los combatientes. Si se han llevado rehenes será el colmo de la infamia y Rusia debería de explotar eso a tope progandísticamente.


----------



## Zhukov (18 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1028847
> 
> 
> La ciudad de Kremennaya quedó bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.
> A mediados de marzo se anunció la captura de Kremennaya, pero de forma errónea. Ahora la información es confirmada por fuentes ucranianas.



Así mismo hace dos días se confirma que los rusos han tomado un pueblo al Este del embalse del río Oskol, lo que confirma que han ensanchado la cabeza de puente de Iziyum y ahora se han unido a los de la milicia de Lugansk formando un frente continuo para el avance contra la aglomeración de Slavyansk



https://topwar.ru/195052-soobschaetsja-o-perehode-pod-kontrol-vs-rf-territorij-harkovskoj-oblasti-k-vostoku-ot-oskolskogo-vodohranilischa.html


----------



## SanRu (18 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Esta ciudad ya está fuera de las repúblicas rebeldes, lo de la bandera rusa ya me hace pensar que igual ya no se van…



De Jerson, Zaporiyia, Donetsk y Lujansk no se van a ir.
Jerson porque suministra el agua para Crimea y Zaporiyia porque es la unión terrestre de Crimea/Jerson con Donetsk y Lujansk.

Las únicas dudas es si irán por Jarkov y Odessa.


----------



## rejon (18 Abr 2022)

*Ucrania publica un vídeo del ayudante de Putin arrestado pidiendo ser canjeado.*
El Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania (SBU) ha publicado este lunes un vídeo del parlamentario y empresario ucraniano *Viktor Medvedchuk*, cercano a *Vladimir Putin* y detenido recientemente, que pide ser canjeado por soldados y civiles en la ciudad sitiada de *Mariupol*.

"Quiero dirigirme al presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, y al presidente ucraniano, *Volodimyr Zelenski*, con la solicitud de que la parte ucraniana me canjee por los defensores de *Mariupol *y sus habitantes", ha dicho Medvedchuk en este breve vídeo sin fecha, donde está vestido de negro y sentado en una mesa. Informa Afp


----------



## Triyuga (18 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Yo creía que toda esa basura estaba prohibida desde hace tiempo en Rusia.



Hasta donde yo se Las universidades de Soros, y la Open Society estaban prohibidas...
pero hay tantas Pseudo ONG's...


----------



## Caracalla (18 Abr 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> De Jerson, Zaporiyia, Donetsk y Lujansk no se van a ir.
> Jerson porque suministra el agua para Crimea y Zaporiyia porque es la unión terrestre de Crimea/Jerson con Donetsk y Lujansk.
> 
> Las únicas dudas es si irán por Jarkov y Odessa.



Yo no tengo dudas de eso.

Es más... estoy seguro de que no van a regalar Kiev a la Otan.



Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## computer_malfuction (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## arriondas (18 Abr 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> Hasta donde yo se Las universidades de Soros, y la Open Society estaban prohibidas...
> pero hay tantas Pseudo ONG's...



Es buena cosa que vayan prohibiendo todas esas ONGs. Detrás de ellas suele estar la NED, que además no deja de ser una tapadera de la CIA.


----------



## LIRDISM (18 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Así mismo hace dos días se confirma que los rusos han tomado un pueblo al Este del embalse del río Oskol, lo que confirma que han ensanchado la cabeza de puente de Iziyum y ahora se han unido a los de la milicia de Lugansk formando un frente continuo para el avance contra la aglomeración de Slavyansk
> 
> 
> 
> https://topwar.ru/195052-soobschaetsja-o-perehode-pod-kontrol-vs-rf-territorij-harkovskoj-oblasti-k-vostoku-ot-oskolskogo-vodohranilischa.html



Pero hace unos días , los ucranianos les conquistaron 30 km del frente de Izium, el despliegue no va a ser fácil.


----------



## Triyuga (18 Abr 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Human rights watch... Otra oenegeta o mierda directamente usana.
> 
> Al final habrá que salir hasta de la ONU



Ya estamos tardando, esa es la madre del cordero...


----------



## Kluster (18 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1028893



Lo de la planta de Azovstal va a dar para hacer una película seguro.

Espero que no sea de Hollywood.


----------



## rejon (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

_La ayuda militar de #Europa es destruida, El ex diputado de la Rada Suprema anunció que un arsenal de armas y municiones entregado por Occidente a #Ucrania fue destruido por ataques de misiles rusos anoche en la estación ferroviaria de #Lviv._


----------



## Zhukov (18 Abr 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Pero hace unos días , los ucranianos les conquistaron 30 km del frente de Izium, el despliegue no va a ser fácil.



Se produjeron contraataques y seguramente haya pueblos que hayan cambiado de manos, pero este enlace y el mapa que tiene lo confirman, por fuentes ucranianas















Украинцы сообщают о начале операции РФ по замыканию «Донбасского котла»


Российские войска продвигаются по рубежу Гуляйполе – Великая Новоселка в направлении поселка Покровское. Об этом, в частности, сообщают украинские военнослужащие из 110-й бригады территориальной обороны.Так, россияне нанесли ракетные удары по позициям националистов в районах населенных пунктов




topcor.ru


----------



## Kluster (18 Abr 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> De Jerson, Zaporiyia, Donetsk y Lujansk no se van a ir.
> Jerson porque suministra el agua para Crimea y Zaporiyia porque es la unión terrestre de Crimea/Jerson con Donetsk y Lujansk.
> 
> Las únicas dudas es si irán por Jarkov y Odessa.



Jarkov lo dudo mucho. Yo apuesto por Odessa.


----------



## kelden (18 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Europa no tiene identidad propia y eso es consecuencia directa de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Sin identidad propia es imposible defender los intereses propios, máxime, bajo la subyugación norteamericana. La situación actual no es derivada de una sobrepresión impuesta por Rusia sino por EEUU.
> 
> Es sumamente complejo desenvolverse en dicho escenario, pero de no ser consciente del mismo Europa jamás estará capacitada para defender intereses propios.



Europa ni tiene, ni ha tenido nunca, "intereses propios". Existen "intereses alemanes", "intereses franceses", etc.... etc.... enmarcados dentro de una alianza estratégica con USA a la que se supeditan todos sin excepción.

Cuando el imperio USA caiga, ya está cayendo ahora mismo, y arrastre a "Europa" en su caida, cada perro lamerá su pijo, tirará por su lao y "Europa" implosionará. A lo máximo que podemos aspirar cada pais europeo es a un lider inteligente que sepa discernir el momento justo y oportuno para cambiarse al bando chino-ruso, sobre todo chino, sin mayores perjuicios. Vamos, sin que nos pase como a Ucrania que ha pretendido cambiar de bando en el peor momento y con el peor criterio (salirse del bando con todas las papeletas para ganar para meterse en el que tiene todas las papeletas para perder)....


----------



## kenny220 (18 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Guerra de las Malvinas HMS Sheffield: 20 muertos y 68 heridos.
> 
> Desde luego no 450 muertos (como han ido contando por ahí.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1028888



HMS Sheffield Tripulación 287. 20 muertos 1 exocet

El otro hundido grande, el belgrano 1091, perdidas 323. 

El Moscú tenía una tripulación de 480.


----------



## rejon (18 Abr 2022)

Gusarovka, región de Jarkov, al noroeste de Izum. Soldados ucranianos junto a vehículos rusos destruidos después de los combates registrados en la zona este fin de semana.


----------



## radium (18 Abr 2022)

Puede ser el fin de Ucrania como pais.


----------



## pemebe (18 Abr 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Mariupol resiste pese al ultimatum ruso, dice TVE. 54 días de resistencia. No se rendirán. Se resiste a caer pese a las amenazas de rusia.
> Sacan al jefe militar ruso diciendo que si no se rinden serán aniquilados... Pero no dicen quienes serán eliminados... Lo dejan en el aire, dando a entender que amenazan a civiles.
> Y esta es la tele q pagamps...











Herrera en COPE (18/04/2022) - 10h


Herrera en COPE es el programa que más crece de la radio española. Está dirigido por el comunicador mejor valorado, Carlos Herrera. (18/04/2022) - 10h




www.cope.es





En la cope dice:

*"Miles de civiles, mujeres y niños están refugiados en las instalaciones de una antigua industria metalurgica en Mariupol, en los bunkeres de esas instalaciones"*

En el primer minuto del audio (de hoy). Estos no lo dejan en el aire, lo afirman categoricamente.


----------



## Kluster (18 Abr 2022)

radium dijo:


> Puede ser el fin de Ucrania como pais.



La Ucrania actual ya no tiene ningún sentido. Aunque se retirasen los rusos mañana mismo, el único futuro que veo a corto plazo es limpieza étnica y guerra civil como en Yugoslavia. Cuanto antes se negocien las nuevas fronteras, mejor para todos.


----------



## rejon (18 Abr 2022)

No lo voy a negar. Entras en el hilo y, aunque no veas lo que esperas (que Putin decida retirarse), esas imágenes de barcos o y vehículos rusos destruidos te alegran la mañana 

Y ver rabiar y decir tonterías a los prorrusos también.


----------



## ussser (18 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> pero hay variantes del mismo
> 
> o diferentes gestos que parecen el mismo pero se usan con intenciones y significados distintos
> 
> por eso es dificil saber



Me llamó la atención como se iba extendiendo entre los periodistas, a muchos se les nota que meten el gesto de manera forzada, como que no es de forma natural para ayudar en en la exposición. Otros, por ejemplo, cuando meten una intervención en directo, en una de esas ventanitas, alzan las manos para que se vea en el plano de la cámara, muy antinatural.

He intentado sacar un patrón, para hacerme una idea de quién lo hace, en que circunstancias y como.


----------



## bigmaller (18 Abr 2022)

Es mejor bajo tu punto de vista, pero si estas sitiado, no tienes escapatoria, lo que tienes que hacer es rendirte y discutir las condiciones. Y si no quieres, soltar a los rehenes y luchar. 

Mantener poblacion civil secuestrada es un delito. Esto no va de culpas. Es una guerra y russia se la DEBE declarar al Estado ukraniano.


----------



## rejon (18 Abr 2022)

Ninguna causa justifica la invasión, los rusos se están portando como unos genocidas, unos abusones y unos tiranos.

asesinando civiles desarmados y dejándolos tirados por las calles, como si fuesen animales.

y se salvan por las armas nucleares sino a estas horas ni existían porque son un desastre absoluto militarmente hablando, mucho humo pero no arrancan


----------



## tomasjos (18 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Que la memoria de don Blas de Lezo inspire a Rusia en esta lucha a brazo partido que mantiene con la canalla anglo!



El problema que veo yo, contando con que Rusia gane, es como vamos a desanglificar España. Porque la mayor parte de la población en España se vende al mejor postor pero hay un porcentaje de fanáticos, cargos intermedios en empresas, administración, sindicatos, y organizaciones de todo tipo que están muy ideologizados y se van a resistir a perder sus posiciones. Y no es gente que está lejos sino que son vecinos, compañeros de trabajo, familiares o gente de nuestros grupos de amigos


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (18 Abr 2022)

Prisioneros ucranianos de la 95 brigada de Zytomir pillados con su material OTAN



t.me/intelslava/25756?single


----------



## Homero+10 (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (18 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Europa ni tiene, ni ha tenido nunca, "intereses propios". Existen "intereses alemanes", "intereses franceses", etc.... etc.... enmarcados dentro de una alianza estratégica con USA a la que se supeditan todos sin excepción.
> 
> Cuando el imperio USA caiga y arrastre a "Europa" en su caida, cada perro lamerá su pijo, tirará por su lao y "Europa" implosionará. A lo máximo que podemos aspirar cada pais europeo es a un lider inteligente que sepa discernir el momento justo y oportuno para cambiarse al bando chino-ruso, sobre todo chino, sin mayores perjuicios. Vamos, sin que nos pase como a Ucrania que ha pretendido cambiar de bando en el peor momento y con el peor criterio (salirse del bando con todas las papeletas para ganar para meterse en el que tiene todas las papeletas para perder)....



Ucrania inicio un proceso de cambio a principio de los 10's, cuyo punto de inflexión se dió en 2014. Efectivamente no han estado muy acertados, pero también es cierto que en 10 años la situación geoestratégica ha sufrido cambios que se preveían para 25 ó 30. Si el resto de Europa lo tienen jodido, los Ucranianos bastante peor derivado de su negligente gestión.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Abr 2022)

La Segunda…


----------



## bigmaller (18 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania publica un vídeo del ayudante de Putin arrestado pidiendo ser canjeado.*
> El Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania (SBU) ha publicado este lunes un vídeo del parlamentario y empresario ucraniano *Viktor Medvedchuk*, cercano a *Vladimir Putin* y detenido recientemente, que pide ser canjeado por soldados y civiles en la ciudad sitiada de *Mariupol*.
> 
> "Quiero dirigirme al presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, y al presidente ucraniano, *Volodimyr Zelenski*, con la solicitud de que la parte ucraniana me canjee por los defensores de *Mariupol *y sus habitantes", ha dicho Medvedchuk en este breve vídeo sin fecha, donde está vestido de negro y sentado en una mesa. Informa Afp



Lider opositor ukraniano. Habla con propiedad.


Debe de haber algo muy gordo en Azovstal para que no se rindan y busquen cualquier tipo de salida para los allí sitiados. 

Lo que mas me jode es que probablemente nunca sabremos lo que hay ahí.


----------



## rejon (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## ussser (18 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Alguien a estas alturas puede decirme porque Rusia no ha volado todavía la aceria de Azovstal?
> 
> Veis como es una guerra paco?
> 
> ...



Valen más vivos que muertos, no sé sabe que pueden ocultar ahí dentro, atacar al enemigo acorralado e indefenso no es muy honroso, también puede haber una diferencia de humanidad entre Putin y los mandos de la otan, por mucho que quieran mostrarlo como un monstruo despiadado.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

La segunda LOL...


----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Abr 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Jarkov lo dudo mucho. Yo apuesto por Odessa.



5 rupias a que la siguiente es jarkov, odessa será la ultima


----------



## Pete Best (18 Abr 2022)

Me encanta entrar a este hilo, siempre me saca una sonrisa. A pesar de que los rusos en más de cincuenta días de ofensiva no hayan conseguido ni tomar Mariupol nuestros queridos putinejos ya se reparten Ucrania y empiezan a planificar el gobierno títere.

Son entrañables, su gracia proviene precisamente de lo en serio que se toman a sí mismos, son como esas películas que pretenden ser serias y de lo malas que son acaban convirtiéndose en una comedia involuntaria.


----------



## pemebe (18 Abr 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Ni un puto periodista español con los huevos o los ovarios que están demostrando algunos reporteros independientes ingleses, franceses o alemanes.
> Van allí, contrastan la información, te la muestran dejando hablar a las víctimas y te dejan ver que nuestros gobiernos y nuestros medios están contando otra historia totalmente diferente.
> Y el chileno, Lira, que también estaba dejando ver la realidad de los nazis ucranianos, ejecutado por los Nazov.



Aqui ha ido un streamer español (Ruben Gisbert) que va a ir soltando la informacion poco a poco de lo que ha visto.



Yo no estoy de acuerdo con sus postulados politicos, pero aquí ha hecho más que todos los periodistas españoles.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> El problema que veo yo, contando con que Rusia gane, es como vamos a desanglificar España. Porque la mayor parte de la población en España se vende al mejor postor pero hay un porcentaje de fanáticos, cargos intermedios en empresas, administración, sindicatos, y organizaciones de todo tipo que están muy ideologizados y se van a resistir a perder sus posiciones. Y no es gente que está lejos sino que son vecinos, compañeros de trabajo, familiares o gente de nuestros grupos de amigos



Yo en esto no soy muy pesimista, ya que todo está sostenido por el dinero. Detrás del globalismo y sus "politicas", su "ideología", no hay nada, solo dinero de NY y vanidad y ambición miope de politicos sobornados. Si el flujo de dinero de Soros y Rockefeller, de Vanguard y BlackRock, se interrumpe, yo creo que cae todo como un castillo de naipes.


----------



## rejon (18 Abr 2022)

Me gustaría saber que planes tiene Rusia para esta nueva semana de invasion , me imagino que acabar de tomar el pueblo de Mariupol después de 53 días de guerra. 

Veremos con la improvisación de esta semana y que "arma" mágica sacan esta vez.


----------



## 4motion (18 Abr 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Valen más vivos que muertos, no sé sabe que pueden ocultar ahí dentro, atacar al enemigo acorralado e indefenso no es muy honroso, también puede haber una diferencia de humanidad entre Putin y los mandos de la otan, por mucho que quieran mostrarlo como un monstruo despiadado.



No vale de nada poner en riesgo a tus tropas y perder tiempo precioso , se plancha durante una semana y se les entierra vivos.

FIN.

Putin a qué juegas? 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kixmi (18 Abr 2022)

Msriupol ya ha sido tomada. Falta desnaszificar a los del batallón Azov e instructores OTAN recluidos en el bunker antiatomico de AzovSthal.


Enviado desde mi CLT-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kluster (18 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> 5 rupias a que la siguiente es jarkov, odessa será la ultima



Jarkov es el doble de grande que Mariupol, es un dolor de huevos entrar en esa ciudad con un coste tremendo.

Yo creo que la intentarán rodear y la mantendrán bajo asedio, sin gastar más recursos de los necesarios y así poder dedicarlos para entrar en Odessa a sangre y fuego, que es lo que de verdad les interesa para cerrar el corredor del mar negro y conectar con Transnistria.


----------



## tomasjos (18 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Europa ni tiene, ni ha tenido nunca, "intereses propios". Existen "intereses alemanes", "intereses franceses", etc.... etc.... enmarcados dentro de una alianza estratégica con USA a la que se supeditan todos sin excepción.
> 
> Cuando el imperio USA caiga, ya está cayendo ahora mismo, y arrastre a "Europa" en su caida, cada perro lamerá su pijo, tirará por su lao y "Europa" implosionará. A lo máximo que podemos aspirar cada pais europeo es a un lider inteligente que sepa discernir el momento justo y oportuno para cambiarse al bando chino-ruso, sobre todo chino, sin mayores perjuicios. Vamos, sin que nos pase como a Ucrania que ha pretendido cambiar de bando en el peor momento y con el peor criterio (salirse del bando con todas las papeletas para ganar para meterse en el que tiene todas las papeletas para perder)....



Tampoco es eso, nosotros debemos ser independientes, nuestro sitio no está con China, que es un régimen totalmente opuesto a todo lo que somos, y aún menos con los anglos. Con Rusia nos conviene una buena relación de vecindad y respeto mutuo, que no tenemos por culpa de los anglosajones.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

El verano, desde la antiguedad siempre fué la época de la guerra. El terreno y el clima comenzará a favorecer a quien tenga la iniciativa, las operaciones cambiarán de ritmo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Que la memoria de don Blas de Lezo inspire a Rusia en esta lucha a brazo partido que mantiene con la canalla anglo!



Saluda a tu multi @eltonelero.


----------



## Artigas (18 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> HMS Sheffield Tripulación 287. 20 muertos 1 exocet
> 
> El otro hundido grande, el belgrano 1091, perdidas 323.
> 
> El Moscú tenía una tripulación de 480.



Para completar:

SS Atlantic Conveyor, tripulación 33, 12 muertos, 2 exocet

HMS Glamorgan (averiado), tripulación 471, 14 muertos, 1 exocet

Las bajas dependen del lugar del impacto, capacidad de auxilio, etc.

El Belgrano no es asimilable, fueron 2 torpedos, uno le arrancó la proa y el otro impactó a la altura de sala de máquinas (bajo la línea de flotación). Aparte en la cantidad de muertos se incluyen los náufragos que fallecieron por congelación.


----------



## Gotthard (18 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Rememorando la gran promesa, el mensaje esencial, con esa voz rusa que emociona el alma



Pa los favoritos. No la conocía y es una fuera de serie según leo aprendió la técnica vocal en un convento.


----------



## rejon (18 Abr 2022)

Ahora que los países anuncian la vuelta de sus embajadas a Kiev, ¿qué pasaría si, viendo la precisión de las bombas rusas, una cayera en una embajada OTAN?....


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (18 Abr 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Prisioneros ucranianos de la 95 brigada de Zytomir pillados con su material OTAN
> Ver archivo adjunto 1028908
> Ver archivo adjunto 1028909
> 
> ...



A medida que vayan cayendo los mercenarios cualificados y los batallones nacionalistas mejor entrenados y fanatizados, el grueso de los combatientes seran como los de las fotografías, soldados regulares con salarios normales que no cubren jugarse el tipo y mucho menos contra un ejército como el ruso.


----------



## Zepequenhô (18 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ahora que los países anuncian la vuelta de sus embajadas a Kiev, ¿qué pasaría si, viendo la precisión de las bombas rusas, una cayera en una embajada OTAN?....



Bombardeo de la embajada china en Belgrado - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## JAG63 (18 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Así mismo hace dos días se confirma que los rusos han tomado un pueblo al Este del embalse del río Oskol, lo que confirma que han ensanchado la cabeza de puente de Iziyum y ahora se han unido a los de la milicia de Lugansk formando un frente continuo para el avance contra la aglomeración de Slavyansk
> 
> 
> 
> https://topwar.ru/195052-soobschaetsja-o-perehode-pod-kontrol-vs-rf-territorij-harkovskoj-oblasti-k-vostoku-ot-oskolskogo-vodohranilischa.html



Mientras tanto, desde la región de Kharkiv se informa de que las tropas rusas han tomado el control de la localidad geográficamente importante de Peski Radykovskie, en el distrito de Borovskiy. Es una localidad poblada con unos 2,5 mil habitantes en enero de 2022. Territorialmente se encuentra en la orilla izquierda del embalse de Oskol, al este de Izyum. El control de estos territorios permite avanzar en dos direcciones: hacia Lisichansk y Severodonetsk en la LPR y hacia Slavyansk y Kramatorsk en la DPR.

El mencionado distrito de Borovsk de la región de Kharkiv limita con ambas Repúblicas Populares al mismo tiempo. En línea recta desde Peski Radykovskie hasta Sloviansk hay menos de 50 km. En consecuencia, se abren oportunidades adicionales para una ofensiva contra las posiciones de los grupos ucranianos atrincherados en las aglomeraciones mencionadas.

Recordemos que antes, en un intento de interrumpir la ofensiva del ejército ruso, las tropas ucranianas volaron una de las presas del embalse de Oskolsk. Sin embargo, esto no ayudó al final a las formaciones armadas ucranianas.


----------



## HUROGÁN (18 Abr 2022)

Al nancismo lo caracteriza el privilegiar su mixtificación del sujeto colectivo nacional, raza nación, sobre cualquier otro sujeto individual o colectivo que pueden y deben ser sacrificados, utilizados, alienados, explotados y sometidos como tales... en beneficio de la supremacía del estado e ideales nancis.
Por ello para los nancis es muy fácil asesinar a su propia población en beneficio y propaganda de su idea de Ucrania u otro estado, como han demostrado reiteradamente y no solo en Bucha sino en Mariupol.
Las gentes, el pueblo... solo existen como objetos útiles o superfluos, osea como recursos o estorbos, exterminándolos sin prejuicio moral alguno tanto si ello les es útil o en cuanto les sean inútiles.
La verdad es la primera víctima de la guerra... excepto con los nancys, donde es la primera víctima en la paz y en la guerra, pues queda sometida al relato deformado que apuntala sus intereses e ideales fundacionales, la verdad es su propaganda.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (18 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Europa ni tiene, ni ha tenido nunca, "intereses propios". Existen "intereses alemanes", "intereses franceses", etc.... etc.... enmarcados dentro de una alianza estratégica con USA a la que se supeditan todos sin excepción.
> 
> Cuando el imperio USA caiga, ya está cayendo ahora mismo, y arrastre a "Europa" en su caida, cada perro lamerá su pijo, tirará por su lao y "Europa" implosionará. A lo máximo que podemos aspirar cada pais europeo es a un lider inteligente que sepa discernir el momento justo y oportuno para cambiarse al bando chino-ruso, sobre todo chino, sin mayores perjuicios. Vamos, sin que nos pase como a Ucrania que ha pretendido cambiar de bando en el peor momento y con el peor criterio (salirse del bando con todas las papeletas para ganar para meterse en el que tiene todas las papeletas para perder)....



Ahora ya si que existen "intereses propios": las deudas.


----------



## rejon (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## tomcat ii (18 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1028830
> 
> 
> No parece producto de un misil



Es verdad!  Si te fijas bien se ve una colilla encendida al lado de los misiles.


----------



## MiguelLacano (18 Abr 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> El problema que veo yo, contando con que Rusia gane, es como vamos a desanglificar España. Porque la mayor parte de la población en España se vende al mejor postor pero hay un porcentaje de fanáticos, cargos intermedios en empresas, administración, sindicatos, y organizaciones de todo tipo que están muy ideologizados y se van a resistir a perder sus posiciones. Y no es gente que está lejos sino que son vecinos, compañeros de trabajo, familiares o gente de nuestros grupos de amigos




Le tengo que reconocer que yo lo veo igual sino peor. Hace algunos años que he perdido toda esperanza. Ganen los anglos o no, en cualquier caso la cosa va para muy largo y España está en los últimos estertores. No vamos a sobrevivir, médicamente ya estamos en muerte clínica. En cualquier caso, yo moriré siendo español y seguiré dando por el saco todo lo que pueda. Me siento como Albert Boadella en sus crónicas de amor y de guerra... confieso que he luchado y he perdido...


----------



## rejon (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## manodura79 (18 Abr 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Lo de la planta de Azovstal va a dar para hacer una película seguro.
> 
> Espero que no sea de Hollywood.



Poco drama veo ahí. Unos hombres sudorosos dentro de un agujero mientras otros quieren convencerlos de que salgan por las buenas.
Porque como ya dijeron más arriba, si esa infraestructura le inportara poco a los rusos ya la hubiesen vaporizado con todos los que hay dentro.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Xan Solo (18 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Yo en esto no soy muy pesimista, ya que todo está sostenido por el dinero. Detrás del globalismo y sus "politicas", su "ideología", no hay nada, solo dinero de NY y vanidad y ambición miope de politicos sobornados. Si el flujo de dinero de Soros y Rockefeller, de Vanguard y BlackRock, se interrumpe, yo creo que cae todo como un castillo de naipes.



Precisamente por esola guerra xe Ucrania importa, pero la verdadera guerra no la manda Shoigú, sino Niabulina, la del BCR.


----------



## coscorron (18 Abr 2022)

JAG63 dijo:


> Mientras tanto, desde la región de Kharkiv se informa de que las tropas rusas han tomado el control de la localidad geográficamente importante de Peski Radykovskie, en el distrito de Borovskiy. Es una localidad poblada con unos 2,5 mil habitantes en enero de 2022. Territorialmente se encuentra en la orilla izquierda del embalse de Oskol, al este de Izyum. El control de estos territorios permite avanzar en dos direcciones: hacia Lisichansk y Severodonetsk en la LPR y hacia Slavyansk y Kramatorsk en la DPR.
> 
> El mencionado distrito de Borovsk de la región de Kharkiv limita con ambas Repúblicas Populares al mismo tiempo. En línea recta desde Peski Radykovskie hasta Sloviansk hay menos de 50 km. En consecuencia, se abren oportunidades adicionales para una ofensiva contra las posiciones de los grupos ucranianos atrincherados en las aglomeraciones mencionadas.
> 
> Recordemos que antes, en un intento de interrumpir la ofensiva del ejército ruso, las tropas ucranianas volaron una de las presas del embalse de Oskolsk. Sin embargo, esto no ayudó al final a las formaciones armadas ucranianas.



Ojito la que se esta liando en la zona ....




La defensa móvil y en las tierras donde Manstein la puso en práctica por primera vez. Puede ser que corten de raiz el contraataque.


----------



## tomasjos (18 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Le tengo que reconocer que yo lo veo igual sino peor. Hace algunos años que he perdido toda esperanza. Ganen los anglos o no, en cualquier caso la cosa va para muy largo y España está en los últimos estertores. No vamos a sobrevivir, médicamente ya estamos en muerte clínica. En cualquier caso, yo moriré siendo español y seguiré dando por el saco todo lo que pueda. Me siento como Albert Boadella en sus crónicas de amor y de guerra... confieso que he luchado y he perdido...



Le pongo un ejemplo, acabo de ver que el director de mi centro se ha puesto una bandera ucraniana en su Avatar del correo electrónico. Me cabrea, porque los centros públicos deberían estar libres de posturas ideológicas. Y me estoy pensando - al final no lo hare- poner la imagen esa de la bandera ucraniana sustituida por la soviética en la chimenea de Azovmash, solo por tocar los cojones, - no soy comunista, pero si antiliberal


----------



## Zepequenhô (18 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Ojito la que se esta liando en la zona ....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1028948
> 
> ...




Tu sobrinito tiene buena letra.


----------



## rejon (18 Abr 2022)

Yo no había visto este helicóptero ruso derribado en kharkov


----------



## Loignorito (18 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> A ver... ucrania por si misma me parecería raro, han tenido otros 50 dias para hundirlo y no pudieron hacer nada...
> 
> Asi que o accidente (cada vez menos probable) o ataque directo/indirecto de la OTAN. Y lo segundo es muy peligroso para todos.



No sé si alguien lo ha dicho ¿y el sabotaje? esa es otra posibilidad. Desde luego, lo que es demasiado 'casual', es que precisamente ahora le suceda esto a ese buque insignia, pero no descarto el accidente. El vodka hace estragos.


----------



## alnitak (18 Abr 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Jarkov es el doble de grande que Mariupol, es un dolor de huevos entrar en esa ciudad con un coste tremendo.
> 
> Yo creo que la intentarán rodear y la mantendrán bajo asedio, sin gastar más recursos de los necesarios y así poder dedicarlos para entrar en Odessa a sangre y fuego, que es lo que de verdad les interesa para cerrar el corredor del mar negro y conectar con Transnistria.




kharkov es una mierda desde un punto de vista esrategico

es una ciudad rua de facto.. no hace falta bomarderarla
hay que encerrarla y aislarla ya que no tiene frontera con nadie mas que con rusia y bielorrusia

odessa tiene mar y ahi hay que darlo todo


----------



## orcblin (18 Abr 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Poco drama veo ahí. Unos hombres sudorosos dentro de un agujero mientras otros quieren convencerlos de que salgan por las buenas.
> Porque como ya dijeron más arriba, si esa infraestructura le inportara poco a los rusos ya la hubiesen vaporizado con todos los que hay dentro.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



yo creo que es sí que importa.. 

primero por como dices lo que va a costar reconstruirla.. pero vamos reconstrucción va a tener que hacerse a saco.
por la cantidad de civiles y de occidentales "retenidos" que debe haber de todo tipo, y a los que sacar información.
y básicamente por propaganda, si se rinden estos, que no harán el resto de ucranianos sitiados... es más cuando caiga esto , el desmorone en el resto de tropas ucranianas cuando se vean cercadas va a ir a más (ya lo lleva siendo estas 2 últimas semanas)


----------



## kelden (18 Abr 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Tampoco es eso, nosotros debemos ser independientes, nuestro sitio no está con China, que es un régimen totalmente opuesto a todo lo que somos, y aún menos con los anglos. Con Rusia nos conviene una buena relación de vecindad y respeto mutuo, que no tenemos por culpa de los anglosajones.



En España puede pasar cualquier cosa, no hay esperanza. Hablaba sobre todo de los paises serios del norte de Europa. En España es todo dejadez, que podría ser buena cosa si fuese por humildad y humanidad, pero es por arrogancia, soberbia y puro agotamiento tras ruido y furia sin sentido. La I República fue de coña, el turnismo canovista fue de coña, los carlistas eran de coña, Primo de Rivera y su régimen prelerrouxista eran de puta coña, la II República anduvo sobrada de parásitos, a coña no llegó como demuestra la reacción que produjo, y hasta el franquismo con toda su brutalidad y ríos de sangre era una puta coña, una bufonada grotesca. Sangrienta e inhumana, pero de coña, festival de carnaval, autarquía, opus dei, coña bufonesca total. A España nadie la toma en serio hace muchísimo tiempo.

Y es que para ser serio, lo primero que hay que tener es un mínimo de disciplina. Otra palabra que levanta alergia en la cultura hispanistaní, plagada de francotiradores y propensa al mesianismo personal. Todo esto es fruto de una sociedad sin cohesión, y el nacionalismo español es la verbalización de todo este estado de cosas y el conjuro para mantenerlas congeladas en el tiempo. De ahí no puede salir nada bueno cuando las cosas se tuerzan definitivamente.


----------



## alnitak (18 Abr 2022)

porfin el mar de azov es totalmente nuestro

a efectos paracticos es el mayor puerto del mundo... una zona sin tormentas y donde todos los barcos de suminstro rusos pueden operar ya sin restricciones. es un gigantesco triunfo para rusia


----------



## kelden (18 Abr 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Ahora ya si que existen "intereses propios": las deudas.



No te preocupes .... no las va a pagar nadie.


----------



## rejon (18 Abr 2022)

Fran Sol- jugador de fútbol

El delantero español Fran Sol, cuyo contrato pertenece al Dinamo de Kiev, ha acogido a refugiados de Ucrania en su casa de España.

Es lo mínimo que podemos hacer para ayudar al pueblo ucraniano. Mi patria y yo nos alegramos de que estés en nuestra casa. Espero que esta guerra termine pronto y puedas volver a tu casa. ¡Gloria a Ucrania!


----------



## JoséBatallas (18 Abr 2022)

Grafitis en la ciudad rusa de Múrmansk


----------



## Zhukov (18 Abr 2022)

Me ha costado pero por fin he podido incorporar un índice a mi blog para poder acceder a entradas anteriores, lástima que comenzara en septiembre de 2014 después de que se congelara la guerra, pero ahí queda para la posteridad, eso y los archivos de burbuja, que no sé cómo poner un enlace a los hilos de Ucrania









Guerra en Ucrania - War in Ukraine


Lo que no quieren que sepas sobre la guerra 2014-2022? - Informes de guerra desde el lado ruso - War reports and military analysis from Russian sources - La Horrible Realidad™




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## Xan Solo (18 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Le tengo que reconocer que yo lo veo igual sino peor. Hace algunos años que he perdido toda esperanza. Ganen los anglos o no, en cualquier caso la cosa va para muy largo y España está en los últimos estertores. No vamos a sobrevivir, médicamente ya estamos en muerte clínica. En cualquier caso, yo moriré siendo español y seguiré dando por el saco todo lo que pueda. Me siento como Albert Boadella en sus crónicas de amor y de guerra... confieso que he luchado y he perdido...



Desde el otro lado ideológico, don Miguel, de un experto perdedor: Nada se ha perdido, nada importante, al menos. Estúpidos serán siempre la mayoría de las sociedades, y arribistas, y darán vergüenza ajena... Pero, en ocasiones, la gente a su alrededor se volverán personas auténticas. Además no olvide q sobrevivir es resistir, y resistir es ya una victoria. 
Se lo cuento como experto en derrotas: soy del Dépor, con eso le digo todo.


----------



## Michael_Knight (18 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Mal de muchos consuelo de tontos, mi Coronel


----------



## Teuro (18 Abr 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Rusia va a desintegrarse como Yugoslavia en unos 8 años como mucho. Esta acabada



Es ya un territorio que vale más a trozos que entero.


----------



## rejon (18 Abr 2022)

Aqui hay todavia algunos que el segundo día de la invasión decían que el ejército ucraniano se iba a rendir sin pegar un tiro, Zelinski iba a salir por piernas y que en 72 horas los tanques rusos iban a estar paseando por las calles de Kiev.


----------



## Can Pistraus (18 Abr 2022)

Invoco al kamarada Doritov


----------



## Teuro (18 Abr 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> Soros a tomar por culo :
> 
> *Putin clausura las oficinas y expulsa de Rusia a Amnistía Internacional y otras 20 organizaciones globalistas*
> 
> ...



Korea del Norte XXXL. Evidentemente Putin ha perdido la cabeza, y la borregada que le sigue también.


----------



## Loignorito (18 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Rusia asegura que Alemania y EEUU tenían al menos 30 laboratorios "biomilitares" en Ucrania*
> 
> El *Gobierno ruso* ha afirmado este sábado que Alemania contaba en coordinación con Estados Unidos con una red de al menos *30 laboratorios "biomilitares" en territorio ucraniano* que trabajaban en "agentes biológicos potencialmente útiles como armas biológicas", según los documentos incautados durante la "operación especial" del Ejército ruso en territorio ucraniano.
> 
> "Según informaciones confirmadas, *Alemania coordinaba su trabajo sobre seguridad biológica con sus aliados americanos y tenían una red de al menos 30 laboratorios biológicos en Ucrania*", ha afirmado la portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Maria Zajarova, en una entrevista con la televisión estatal rusa RT citada en un comunicado del propio Ministerio.



Sobre eso han estado informando de forma seria y contundente en el canal de Cesar Vidal (Oficial) en Telegram. Lo malo es que los programas completos solo los podemos ver los que nos hemos suscrito a 'Cesar Vidal.tv'. Y vale la pena los 7 pavos que pagas por escucharles, a él y a Lorenzo Ramirez, que ya sospechamos y bien fundadamente que es burbujo.


----------



## coscorron (18 Abr 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Tu sobrinito tiene buena letra.



Escribir con el ratón es lo que tiene ...


----------



## bigmaller (18 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Aqui hay todavia algunos que el segundo día de la invasión decían que el ejército ucraniano se iba a rendir sin pegar un tiro, Zelinski iba a salir por piernas y que en 72 horas los tanques rusos iban a estar paseando por las calles de Kiev.



Quien era?


----------



## rejon (18 Abr 2022)

Un soldado ruso le robó el teléfono a una niña de 10 años cuando huía de su hogar 

Ahora el soldado ruso es prisionero de los ucranianos y estos le devuelven el teléfono a la niña .


----------



## HDR (18 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _La ayuda militar de #Europa es destruida, El ex diputado de la Rada Suprema anunció que un arsenal de armas y municiones entregado por Occidente a #Ucrania fue destruido por ataques de misiles rusos anoche en la estación ferroviaria de #Lviv._



Leópolis queda a nada de la frontera con Bielorrusia. Si hubiesen destinado tropas a tomar toda la región occidental desde el principio... El control directo sobre esas carreteras y ferrocarriles era vital para evitar daños adicionales. Ahora la OTAN no podría estar metiendo ni un solo mercenario, ni una sola bala en Ucrania.


----------



## Trajanillo (18 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Un soldado ruso le robó el teléfono a una niña de 10 años cuando huía de su hogar
> 
> Ahora el soldado ruso es prisionero de los ucranianos y estos le devuelven el teléfono a la niña .



Lo mas gracioso es que os creéis estos cuentos!!!!


----------



## Loignorito (18 Abr 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Pues Pablo, Yolanda y los restos de IU dirán que bien, que Zelensky es el líder del mundo libre.
> 
> La gente de NaZilensky persigue y elimina a gente de izquierdas en su país, pero es un héroe, un moisés moderno. Cuando sea líder de Europa (ya ha humillado al presidente alemán y tiene el teléfono de Ursula), ilegalizará a Podemos y a IU. Y sus perros rabiosos serán libres para atarlos a farolas.
> 
> No sé cómo Pablemos y Yolanda han caído en la trampa.



¿Por que son y han sido disidencia controlada desde el minuto uno?


----------



## arriondas (18 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Korea del Norte XXXL. Evidentemente Putin ha perdido la cabeza, y la borregada que le sigue también.



Las ONGs hacen más mal que bien. no sólo en Rusia, sino allí por donde sientan sus reales, España incluida. Como dije en otro mensaje, detrás suelen estar la NED, la Open Society, y otro tipo de fundaciones, que en muchos casos son en realidad tapaderas de la CIA. Luego hay otras que si bien nacieron con fines nobles, ahora reciben financiación proveniente, directa o indirectamente de los EEUU, Reino Unido, etc.

Supongo que les habrán aplicado la ley, y como tal se considera que son agentes extranjeros.


----------



## crocodile (18 Abr 2022)

Desde esta mañana bombardeos continuos en Lvov, se reportan instalaciones militares de USA/OTAN destruidas.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Leópolis queda a nada de la frontera Bielorrusa. Si hubiesen destinado tropas a tomar toda la región occidental desde el principio... El control directo sobre esas carreteras y ferrocarriles era vital para evitar daños adicionales. Ahora la OTAN no podría estar metiendo ni un solo mercenario, ni una sola bala en Ucrania.



El problema de esta parte de Ucrania es que se implica a Bielorrusia y me parece que esto no interesa a nadie, a excepción de los halcones de Washington. Con ataques de misiles quizás sea insuficiente detener todo ese flujo de armas y mercenarios, se requiere una información muy precisa que no sé si Rusia tiene, tengo dudas.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (18 Abr 2022)

Los aviones de ataque #Su25 vuelan a baja altura sobre #Donetsk #UkraineRussiaWar #UkraineUnderAttack #UkraineRussiaConflict 



Trabajo de defensa aérea de las Fuerzas Armadas de #Rusia . #Ucrania


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Las ONGs hacen más mal que bien. no sólo en Rusia, sino allí por donde sientan sus reales, España incluida. Como dije en otro mensaje, detrás suelen estar la NED, la Open Society, y otro tipo de fundaciones, que en muchos casos son en realidad tapaderas de la CIA. Luego hay otras que si bien nacieron con fines nobles, ahora reciben financiación proveniente, directa o indirectamente de los EEUU, Reino Unido, etc.
> 
> Supongo que les habrán aplicado la ley, y como tal se considera que son agentes extranjeros.



Médicos sin fronteras, ACNUR, la misma Cruz Roja es ya un apéndice globalista apestoso, está todo comprado y podrido hasta el mismo tuétano.


----------



## perrasno (18 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> ya tenemos nombre del susodicho
> 
> "Gozándomela, en Ucrania, locos"



Al final los rusos van a desnazificar Europa entera, va a pasar como con los sirios deswahabitando el mundo.


----------



## JoséBatallas (18 Abr 2022)

Continuamos con las raciones de valores democráticos yanki-otan


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Herrera en COPE (18/04/2022) - 10h
> 
> 
> Herrera en COPE es el programa que más crece de la radio española. Está dirigido por el comunicador mejor valorado, Carlos Herrera. (18/04/2022) - 10h
> ...




*"Miles de civiles, mujeres y niños están 


refugiados "*






*en las instalaciones de una antigua industria metalurgica en Mariupol, en los bunkeres de esas instalaciones"*










​


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (18 Abr 2022)

*Parece que poco a poco si van sacando la bandera blanca.*

Más de 750 soldados ucranianos que intentaban huir de los bombardeos han sido capturados por las fuerzas rusas, entre ellos mercenarios extranjeros, probablemente instructores encargados de entrenar en el uso de las armas suministradas por Occidente. 



Soldados ucranianos y milicianos extranjeros, exhaustos van a #Azovstal con la bandera blanca... Son cuidados y tratados como prisioneros de guerra...


----------



## JoséBatallas (18 Abr 2022)

Los valientes de Kadirov.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Abr 2022)

*"Miles de civiles, mujeres y niños están 


refugiados "

en las instalaciones de una antigua industria metalurgica en Mariupol, en los bunkeres de esas instalaciones"

refugiados en manos de los nazis zionistas pederastas ?*

















El mas sádico y nazi batallón ukro vuelve de la mano de CIAlensky


Zelensky ha liberado a los miembros del Batallón Tornado en para que se unan al campo de batalla Según la diputada, durante la detención de los comandantes del batallón “Tornado”, les fueron incautados sus teléfonos y se les encontraron videos de violación. En particular, un video en uno de los...




www.burbuja.info




​


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (18 Abr 2022)

Los 2s7m Malka rusos permiten utilizar munición nuclear, es probable que de utilizar armas nucleares tácticas sean de este tipo y mediante tal soporte. 

No es algo que suponga un gran punto de inflexión en tiempo real, pero si supone una potenciación de la artillería brutal, barriendo zonas mucho más amplias, en menos tiempo y con mucho menos medios. No son utilizables en zonas pobladas, pero si determinantes en espacios abiertos.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Los valientes de Kadirov.



No se rien de los muertos, muestran respeto y los cubren, ¿Quienes són los salvajes en esta guerra?.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Abr 2022)

QUE COñO PINTA NIñOS EN EL MISMO BUNKER

CON 

MERCENARIOS TRISOMICOS
NAZIS ZIONISTAS
 TRAFICANTES DE NIÑOS PEDOFILOS
ULTRA NACIONALISTAS TARADOS



​


----------



## mazuste (18 Abr 2022)

¡¡Kontxo!! habla de nuestros generales... Toquen zafarrancho...


----------



## user_tt (18 Abr 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Sobre eso han estado informando de forma seria y contundente en el canal de Cesar Vidal (Oficial) en Telegram. Lo malo es que los programas completos solo los podemos ver los que nos hemos suscrito a 'Cesar Vidal.tv'. Y vale la pena los 7 pavos que pagas por escucharles, a él y a Lorenzo Ramirez, que ya sospechamos y bien fundadamente que es burbujo.



respecto al tema de los laboratorios, es algo conocido desde hace hace mucho tiempo. Los rusos lo venden como si oficialmente no existieran esos laboratorios y los hubieran descubierto. No es ni negro ni blanco, es gris. 

*Qué trabajo hacen esos laboratorios*
En Ucrania existen decenas de laboratorios biológicos que desempeñan funciones de investigación y mitigación de enfermedades, plagas y pandemias.


Algunos de ellos tienen Nivel de Bioseguridad 3 (BSL-3), el segundo más estricto. En BSL-3 es posible trabajar con agentes como el SARS-CoV-2 que provoca el COVID-19, con Anthrax o con la bacteria que causa la peste.
Ninguno tiene Nivel de Bioseguridad 4, el más estricto que permite operar con agentes como los virus del Ébola, el Marburgo y el Nipah.
El historial de los laboratorios biológicos en Ucrania se remonta al siglo XIX. La importancia de los puertos del Mar Negro para el transporte de personas y el comercio, como con la exportación de grano, hizo imprescindible la seguridad de salud pública.


En 1812, Odesa sufrió uno brote de peste que mató a 1 de cada 12 personas de la ciudad portuaria. Para 1886, Odesa construyó la que quizá fuera una de las primeras instalaciones de control de epidemias del mundo.
A lo largo de los años, esa misma estación obtuvo 75 tipos de bacterias diferentes de las ratas que llegaban a la ciudad a través del tráfico naval, incluyendo cólera, tularemia y brucelosis.
En 1971, Crimea montó su propia estación antiplagas como respuesta a una pandemia de cólera que se inició en Alexandria, Egipto, y que llegó a afectar al sur de Ucrania.
Ucrania cuenta con una agencia de defensa civil que lleva a cabo vigilancia e investigación de brotes de enfermedades infecciosas, monitorea los suministros de agua y alimentación, e identifica posibles amenazas medioambientales.


En total, opera unos 30 laboratorios que han lidiado con anthrax, listeriosis, rabia y un mediático brote de tuberculosis en 2017.
*Follow the money*
Las acusaciones rusas contra los laboratorios de Ucrania tienen que ver con la financiación estadounidense de esos centros. Y sí, esa financiación existe, pero ni significa que Estados Unidos controle o siquiera opere esos laboratorios, ni es en absoluto un secreto. Es una colaboración que se remonta a primeros de los 90.


En 1991, Estados Unidos puso en marcha el Programa Cooperativo de Reducción de Amenaza Nunn-Lugar (CTRP) que buscaba proteger la infraestructura nuclear de la Unión Soviética y los países que se formaron tras su disolución. Eso incluía a Ucrania.
Cinco años después, el programa se expandió para incluir armas y materiales químicos y biológicos.
En 2005, el CTRP se expandió a varias decenas de países más a lo largo de Europa y otros continentes.
También en 2005, a través del Programa de Reducción de Amenaza Biológica (BTRP), Estados Unidos llegó a un acuerdo con Ucrania para mejorar la seguridad de algunos de sus laboratorios biológicos.


Así, el gobierno estadounidense destinó 15 millones de dólares a fortalecer tres laboratorios en concreto, incluyendo la estación antiplagas de Odesa.
Desde 2005, a través de BTRP, Estados Unidos ha invertido aproximadamente 200 millones de dólares más en 46 laboratorios, instalaciones médicas y estaciones de diagnóstico ucranianas.
El propósito, según el Pentágono, es mejorar la seguridad biológica de Ucrania, y la seguridad y la vigilancia de la salud pública humana y animal del país.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (18 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Parece que poco a poco si van sacando la bandera blanca.
> 
> Soldados ucranianos y milicianos extranjeros, exhaustos van a #Azovstal con la bandera blanca... Son cuidados y tratados como prisioneros de guerra...



Esos son de la rendición ucraniana de hace 5 dias, en la zona factorias Illich-Azovmash.

Azovstal esta junto al mar, un par de kilómetros al sur.


----------



## mazuste (18 Abr 2022)

*"La victoria del ejército ruso es la única condición para negociar con Ucrania". *
el jefe del Consejo de Derechos Humanos del Presidente de Rusia, 
Valery Fadeyev, 
https://srbin.info/en/svet/rusi-otkrili-samo-je-jedan-preduslov-za-pregovore-pobeda-ruske-armije/


----------



## alnitak (18 Abr 2022)

JAG63 dijo:


> Mientras tanto, desde la región de Kharkiv se informa de que las tropas rusas han tomado el control de la localidad geográficamente importante de Peski Radykovskie, en el distrito de Borovskiy. Es una localidad poblada con unos 2,5 mil habitantes en enero de 2022. Territorialmente se encuentra en la orilla izquierda del embalse de Oskol, al este de Izyum. El control de estos territorios permite avanzar en dos direcciones: hacia Lisichansk y Severodonetsk en la LPR y hacia Slavyansk y Kramatorsk en la DPR.
> 
> El mencionado distrito de Borovsk de la región de Kharkiv limita con ambas Repúblicas Populares al mismo tiempo. En línea recta desde Peski Radykovskie hasta Sloviansk hay menos de 50 km. En consecuencia, se abren oportunidades adicionales para una ofensiva contra las posiciones de los grupos ucranianos atrincherados en las aglomeraciones mencionadas.
> 
> Recordemos que antes, en un intento de interrumpir la ofensiva del ejército ruso, las tropas ucranianas volaron una de las presas del embalse de Oskolsk. Sin embargo, esto no ayudó al final a las formaciones armadas ucranianas.




para los qeu como yo os esteis matando buscandolo esta aqui.. ya podiasi comprobar un poco la ortografia 









Pisky-Rad'kivs'ki · Óblast de Járkov, Ucrania, 63832


Óblast de Járkov, Ucrania, 63832




goo.gl


----------



## user_tt (18 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Leópolis queda a nada de la frontera Bielorrusa. Si hubiesen destinado tropas a tomar toda la región occidental desde el principio... El control directo sobre esas carreteras y ferrocarriles era vital para evitar daños adicionales. Ahora la OTAN no podría estar metiendo ni un solo mercenario, ni una sola bala en Ucrania.



Estas hablando de tratar de embolsar no una unidad o un grupo de unidades sino todo el ejercito de un pais de 45 millones de habitantes. Una pena que no estés tu al mando del ejército ruso, porque nos habríamos reído un rato


----------



## arriondas (18 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No se rien de los muertos, muestran respeto y los cubren, ¿Quienes són los salvajes en esta guerra?.



Nos venden el cuento ese de la horda, demostrando entre otras cosas que no tienen ni puta idea de historia. Los salvajes son los batallones nazis, debido en buena medida a que son delincuentes ya de por sí. Por tanto predispuestos a hacer gala de su sadismo.


----------



## JoséBatallas (18 Abr 2022)

*EMPATE TÉCNICO EN UCRANIA:

PORQUÉ PUTIN VA GANANDO LA GUERRA MILITAR,
Y LOS YANQUIS VAN GANANDO LA GUERRA PSICO-TERRORISTA*

Hasta aquí:
la MAQUINARIA MILITAR rusa estadísticamente DESTRUYÓ a Ucrania.
DEMOLIÓ sus ciudades, las AISLÓ del mundo, DESTRUYÓ su infraestructura crítica (agua, luz, gas, rutas, transporte, etc), PARALIZÓ la cadena distributiva de ALIMENTOS y desmanteló su ECONOMÍA (parálisis productiva, comercial, del consumo, con BLOQUEO casi absoluto del comercio de exportación y exportación).
Según el Banco Mundial Ucrania ya perdió casi el 60% de su PBI. El país está partido en DOS. Mas de un tercio está ocupado y/o bloqueado por Rusia.
Y su DEFENSA se limita a un ejército DESTRUIDO (casi sin poder aéreo, terrestre o naval y carente de logística) que ejecuta acciones de guerrilla o de GUERRA ASIMÉTRICA, que
solo complica y MATA a soldados rusos en ENCERRONAS urbanas, pero sin capacidad para enfrentar en forma ofensiva abierta al PODERÍO militar tecnológico ruso.

En lo social.
La ONU señala que la mayoría del país ya está en CRISIS HUMANITARIA Y ALIMENTARIA.
Su secretario general acaba de advertir que las MUERTES POR HAMBRE empiezan a multiplicarse y en pocas semanas van a llegar a MILLONES si no se distribuye ayuda ALIMENTARIA masiva de INMEDIATO.
Claramente, y desde el punto de los NÚMEROS reales (de lo verificable y concreto), Putin ya GANÓ LA GUERRA militar en Ucrania.

Pero hay un DETALLE
también estadístico y verificable: Para más del 95% de la POBLACIÓN MUNDIAL (en todos los continentes y países) Putin y Rusia VAN PERDIENDO la guerra. Encuestas en Europa y EEUU revelan que eso "PIENSA" masivamente la llamada "OPINIÓN PÚBLICA" mundial.

¿Cómo se EXPLICA?
El CONTROL MILITAR de Ucrania y habiéndola DESTRUIDO en toda su capacidad económica y de GOBERNABILIDAD política y social ¿PUTIN PIERDE LA GUERRA?... Hace 40 años, frente a la MISMA situación, al que dijera que Putin va PERDIENDO lo encerrarían en un MANICOMIO.

¿Qué PASÓ camino del foro?
Respuesta: pasó la GUERRA PSICO-TERRORISTA de los yanquis con los laboratorios de INGENIERÍA SOCIAL de la CIA y de las grandes CADENAS mediáticas (léase centros operativos de MANIPULACIÓN de cerebros y CONTROL de conducta masiva a nivel planetario).

Y hay un AXIOMA elemental:
para ENTENDER porqué Putin GANANDO, en realidad va PERDIENDO la guerra (para más de 7.000 millones de ALIENADOS por el DESCEREBRAMIENTO MEDIÁTICO sistemático a escala global).

Primer presupuesto:
en Ucrania no hay UNA sola guerra. Hay DOS (modalidades de) GUERRAS. Y solo dos CONTENDIENTES: Rusia vs EEUU (la OTAN y la UE son apéndices funcionales de Washington).
Putin (con su ejército dotado de tecnología militar- informática-digital-nuclear) hace la GUERRA MILITAR convencional DIRECTA (con mínima incidencia de inteligencia psicológica). Los yanquis de Washington hacen la GUERRA PSICOLÓGICA integrada en simultáneo con la GUERRA TERRORISTA.

Las dos modalidades de guerra MATAN
por distintas vías: la GUERRA MILITAR (de Putin) MATA el cuerpo humano y destruye infraestructura FÍSICA a gran escala (países, ciudades, etc).
La guerra PSICO-TERRORISTA yanqui (ejercitada como "DESINFORMACIÓN" con manipulación masiva) MATA psicológica y mentalmente a la CABEZA humana. Y anula su capacidad neuronal de COMPRENDER racionalmente donde está la "VERDAD" y donde está la "MENTIRA".

En consecuencia,
los alienados planetarios masivamente MANIPULADOS por el APARATO MEDIÁTICO yanqui-europeo están imposibilitados de discernir entre el ENGAÑO (de la manipulación psicológica) y la REALIDAD de los hechos estadísticos que están SUCEDIENDO.
Veamos un EJEMPLO práctico:
Putin INVADIÓ MILITARMENTE a Ucrania con un OBJETIVO explícito y comunicado:
terminar con el USO de Ucrania como plataforma territorial de la estrategia y los planes de EXPANSIÓN IMPERIAL de EEUU con la OTAN orientados al AISLAMIENTO y la DESTRUCCIÓN de Rusia y de su POBLACIÓN.
Y los ROLES estaban claros:
EEUU y la OTAN eran (en la realidad objetiva y estadística) INVASORES IMPERIALISTAS, y Rusia era la VÍCTIMA de la invasión imperialista que reaccionaba militarmente en DEFENSA PROPIA.

En solo 48 DÍAS,
la maquinaria de GUERRA TERRORISTA yanqui (MATANDO anónimamente o usando CADÁVERES de civiles, y luego echándole la culpa al ejército ruso) con el aparato mediático de GUERRA PSICOLÓGICA (a través de TÍTULOS, repetidos durante las 24 hs, demonizando a Putin como GENOCIDA NAZI) consiguieron INVERTIR los roles originales:
Putin comenzó a cumplir el papel (mediáticamente rotulado) de INVASOR IMPERIALISTA (genocida y asesino en masa de población civil), y Biden (presidente de la POTENCIA IMPERIAL estadísticamente más CRIMINAL y genocida de la historia) pasó a ser el REPRESENTANTE HUMANITARIO de Ucrania y de todas las VÍCTIMAS inocentes del GENOCIDIO IMPERIAL del presidente ruso.

Una PESADILLA DEMENCIAL,
que solo se puede analizar y COMPRENDER en el marco de la GUERRA TERRORISTA y de la GUERRA PSICOLÓGICA. Utilizadas como arma de DESTRUCCIÓN MASIVA del cerebro humano y de su capacidad de COMPRESIÓN racional de la REALIDAD objetiva.

En síntesis,
se aproximan nuevas BATALLAS tácticas y estratégicas entre el PODER MILITAR NUCLEAR de Putin (capaz de destruir el planeta Tierra en solo minutos), y el PODER PSICOTERRORISTA de los yanquis (capaz de DESTRUIR el cerebro y la conciencia humana de 7.800 MILLONES de alienados masivos durante las 24 hs).

Los espero para seguir leyendo en la PANTALLA de la TV o el celular.

MANUEL FREYTAS / IAR Noticias
_Manuel Freytas es *periodista, investigador y analista, especialista en inteligencia y comunicación estratégica.* Es uno de los autores más difundidos y referenciados en internet. _


----------



## user_tt (18 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No se rien de los muertos, muestran respeto y los cubren, ¿Quienes són los salvajes en esta guerra?.



Ya te contesto yo, a ambos lados los tienes. Pero sobretodo los que estan sentados en sus butacas en washington y moscu


----------



## El-Mano (18 Abr 2022)

Según el ruso, en Ucrania cada vez tienen menos combustible y cada vez los rusos encuentran más blindados abandonados precisamente por falta de combustible, y ya se van rindiendo algunos grupos.


----------



## HDR (18 Abr 2022)

user_tt dijo:


> Estas hablando de tratar de embolsar no una unidad o un grupo de unidades sino todo el ejercito de un pais de 45 millones de habitantes. Una pena que no estés tu al mando del ejército ruso, porque nos habríamos reído un rato



En efecto, el rodeo más grande de la Historia. Una especie de Cannas dopada. Es perfectamente factible. Las genialidades las hacen locos como yo, los mediocres no podéis entenderlas ni concebirlas. 200 mil soldados desde Bielorrusia toman todo el oeste ucraniano en las primeras 3 semanas. Los ucranianos tienen su grueso de fuerzas atrapado en el otro extremo del país, en torno al Donbas, porque pretendían arrasarlo antes del ataque ruso, y no contarían con todo el arsenal que tienen ahora de la OTAN. No podrían hacer nada. No hace falta entrar en ciudades, solo rodearlas y seguir controlando carreteras. Y sería yo el que me reiría en tu puta cara.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

_El Coronel General Mizintsev del Ministerio de Defensa de #Rusia, #Kiev está preparando una Pascua sangrienta en #Ucrania, en la noche del 24 de abril los servicios especiales de Ucrania tienen la intención de llevar a cabo el bombardeo de una concentración masiva de personas en las zonas bajo control de Ucrania._


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (18 Abr 2022)

Reportan el vuelo del misil que impactó contra la estación de nuematicos y un hotel en la ciudad de #Leópolis,


----------



## user_tt (18 Abr 2022)

Efectivamente, Los "medios de informacion" ya no existen.... Solo existen los canales de informacion y hay que ir a buscarlos, no llegan solos a casa


----------



## Malevich (18 Abr 2022)

Cuéntaselo a la Garzona....


----------



## Malevich (18 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> El verano, desde la antiguedad siempre fué la época de la guerra. El terreno y el clima comenzará a favorecer a quien tenga la iniciativa, las operaciones cambiarán de ritmo.



Masas de blindados barriendo la estepa....


----------



## user_tt (18 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> En efecto, el rodeo más grande de la Historia. Una especie de Cannas dopada. Es perfectamente factible. Las genialidades las hacen locos como yo, los mediocres no podéis entenderlas ni concebirlas. 200 mil soldados desde Bielorrusia toman todo el oeste ucraniano en las primeras 3 semanas. Los ucranianos tienen su grueso de fuerzas atrapado en el otro extremo del país, en torno al Donbas, porque pretendían arrasarlo antes del ataque ruso, y no contarían con todo el arsenal que tienen ahora de la OTAN. No podrían hacer nada. No hace falta entrar en ciudades, solo rodearlas y seguir controlando carreteras. Y sería yo el que me reiría en tu puta cara.



Joder una genialidad, me sorprende que al pais mayor productor de ajedrecistas del mundo y con gran bagaje y experiencia en estrategia militar no se les haya ocurrido algo por otro lado tan evidente de tener en cuenta


----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Abr 2022)

Los medios leales al régimen de Kiev informan que las tropas rusas comenzaron a "sondear" las defensas del enemigo en la zona de Gulyai-Pole - Bolshaya Novosyolka.

La carga principal de las hostilidades recae en el área de los asentamientos de Novozlatopol - Lyubimovka.

@anna_noticias


----------



## rascachapas (18 Abr 2022)

Queda claro que después del hundimiento del Moskva, ya solo puede haber una rendición incondicional de Ucrania, aunque tengan que arrasarla y dejarla inhabitable por 1000 años.


----------



## Ramonmo (18 Abr 2022)

user_tt dijo:


> respecto al tema de los laboratorios, es algo conocido desde hace hace mucho tiempo. Los rusos lo venden como si oficialmente no existieran esos laboratorios y los hubieran descubierto. No es ni negro ni blanco, es gris.
> 
> *Qué trabajo hacen esos laboratorios*
> En Ucrania existen decenas de laboratorios biológicos que desempeñan funciones de investigación y mitigación de enfermedades, plagas y pandemias.
> ...



Que a casi nadie le extrañe que EL PENTÁGONO esté en el negocio de la investigación de la seguridad veterinaria ucraniana es una de las cosas más locas de esta guerra.


----------



## Seronoser (18 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> En efecto, el rodeo más grande de la Historia. Una especie de Cannas dopada. Es perfectamente factible. Las genialidades las hacen locos como yo, los mediocres no podéis entenderlas ni concebirlas. 200 mil soldados desde Bielorrusia toman todo el oeste ucraniano en las primeras 3 semanas. Los ucranianos tienen su grueso de fuerzas atrapado en el otro extremo del país, en torno al Donbas, porque pretendían arrasarlo antes del ataque ruso, y no contarían con todo el arsenal que tienen ahora de la OTAN. No podrían hacer nada. No hace falta entrar en ciudades, solo rodearlas y seguir controlando carreteras. Y sería yo el que me reiría en tu puta cara.



Se nota que no Has pisado el oeste de Ucrania. Ni probablemente el este.
Deja de decir polladas.


----------



## Michael_Knight (18 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Leópolis queda a nada de la frontera con Bielorrusia. Si hubiesen destinado tropas a tomar toda la región occidental desde el principio... El control directo sobre esas carreteras y ferrocarriles era vital para evitar daños adicionales. Ahora la OTAN no podría estar metiendo ni un solo mercenario, ni una sola bala en Ucrania.



Ya ha hecho bastante el ridículo el ejército ruso "controlando" la zona de Kiev como para además haberse metido a "controlar" Leópolis. Ni siquiera llegaron a avanzar nunca hacia Odesa cuando aquí todas las putinas del foro ya daban por hecho el desembarco anfibio y no sé qué pajas mentales más.


----------



## pgas (18 Abr 2022)

Ukraine War Map
@War_Mapper

A map of the approximate situation on the ground in Ukraine as of 00:00 UTC 18/04/22.

2:02 a. m. · 18 abr. 2022·Twitter Web App

Actualizaciones: los contraataques ukros en el óblast de Kharkiv dieron como resultado la recaptura de Leb'yazhe y Bazaliivka (SE de Kharkiv)

los ruskis continuaron avanzando hacia el sur, en la orilla oriental del río Oskil después de capturar Borova, y los combates tuvieron lugar al norte del asentamiento de Lozove


----------



## piru (18 Abr 2022)

user_tt dijo:


> Ya te contesto yo, a ambos lados los tienes. Pero sobretodo los que estan sentados en sus butacas en washington y moscu



Apareció el equidistante.
Los salvajes son estos:

t.me/neuesausrussland/4294




Spoiler: +18


----------



## crocodile (18 Abr 2022)

Los servicios públicos restauraron el monumento a Lenin destruido por los nacionalistas ucranianos en Genichesk.

Fue desmantelado en 2015.

Hoy regresa a su lugar en la región de Kherson ya liberada.

El día anterior, se izaron en Genichesk el estandarte de la Victoria y la bandera de la Federación Rusa.


----------



## Michael_Knight (18 Abr 2022)

Te voy metiendo en ignorados, que estás ya muy cansino ensuciando el hilo con tus spam de mierda que no le interesa a nadie.


----------



## crocodile (18 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *"La victoria del ejército ruso es la única condición para negociar con Ucrania". *
> el jefe del Consejo de Derechos Humanos del Presidente de Rusia,
> Valery Fadeyev,
> https://srbin.info/en/svet/rusi-otkrili-samo-je-jedan-preduslov-za-pregovore-pobeda-ruske-armije/



Veo que ya han espabilado y se dejan de pasteleos .


----------



## JoséBatallas (18 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los servicios públicos restauraron el monumento a Lenin destruido por los nacionalistas ucranianos en Genichesk.
> 
> Fue desmantelado en 2015.
> 
> ...



Os lo advertimos. Los soldados ucranianos que pisotearon la bandera y humillaron a nuestra abuela, la abuela de todos, no eran conscientes del terremoto que estaban a punto de desencadenar.

Detrás de esa anciana avanza una columna formada por millones. La abuela no estaba sola. *Russia is coming...*


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## arriondas (18 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Veo que ya han espabilado y se dejan de pasteleos .



Veo que yo no iba muy desencaminado. En un principio habían dejado una puerta abierta para una negociación, que garantizaba una salida honrosa para Ucrania y para Zelendi. Ahora, visto lo visto, vista la actitud de Kiev y de sus padrinos, esa puerta ya se ha cerrado, y tapiado. Ahora la condición es que se rindan y pista.


----------



## El_Suave (18 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> planta de Ilyich en Mariupol




Me alimenta el alma.

Ayer mismo rogaba en el foro por ver esa bandera en lo más alto de la acería.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (18 Abr 2022)

Un extracto de entrevista a Sergey Gazyev - Comisario de Integración y Macroeconomía dentro de la Comisión Económica Euroasiática, donde detalla como se implementará el nuevo orden económico mundial, el cual va a ser muy tentador para las naciones consumidas por la deuda, ya que les permitirá no pagar la deuda contraida en dolares o euros, e integrarse en un sistema en el que su moneda podrá ser utilizada. Habrá que ver si USA lleva sus portaaviones con democracia a los países que se quieran sumar, o si china y rusia les piensan proteger.








Pepe Escobar: On the Dawn of a New Global Financial System


Pepe Escobar interviews the Eurasia Economic Union's Sergey Glazyev, a man in the eye of our current geopolitical and geo-economic hurricane. By Pepe Escobar The Cradle Sergey Glazyev is a man living right in the eye of our current geopolitical and geo-economic hurricane. One of the most




consortiumnews.com





La transición hacia un nuevo orden económico mundial se inició tras la desintegración de la URSS. Esta transición está llegando ahora a su conclusión con la inminente desintegración del sistema económico mundial basado en el dólar, que constituía la base del dominio mundial de Estados Unidos.

El nuevo sistema económico convergente surgido en la RPC (República Popular China) y la India es la siguiente etapa inevitable de desarrollo. 

El nuevo sistema económico unió a varios estratos de sus sociedades en torno al objetivo de aumentar el bienestar común de una manera sustancialmente más fuerte que las alternativas anglosajonas y europeas. Esta es la principal razón por la que Washington no podrá ganar la guerra híbrida global que inició. También es la razón principal por la que el actual sistema financiero global centrado en el dólar será sustituido por uno nuevo, basado en el consenso de los países que se incorporen al nuevo orden económico mundial.

En la primera fase de la transición, estos países vuelven a utilizar sus monedas nacionales y los mecanismos de compensación, respaldados por intercambios bilaterales de divisas. En este momento, la formación de los precios sigue estando impulsada en su mayor parte por los precios en las distintas bolsas, denominados en dólares. Esta fase está casi terminada: tras la "congelación" de las reservas de Rusia en dólares, euros, libras y yenes, es poco probable que ningún país soberano siga acumulando reservas en estas monedas. Su reemplazo inmediato son las monedas nacionales y el oro.

La segunda etapa de la transición implicará nuevos mecanismos de fijación de precios que no hagan referencia al dólar. La formación de precios en las monedas nacionales implica importantes gastos generales, pero seguirá siendo más atractiva que la fijación de precios en monedas "no ancladas" y traicioneras como el dólar, la libra, el euro y el yen. El único candidato a moneda mundial que queda, el yuan, no ocupará su lugar debido a su inconvertibilidad y al restringido acceso externo a los mercados de capitales chinos. El uso del oro como referencia de precios está limitado por la inconveniencia de su uso para los pagos.

La tercera y última etapa de la transición al nuevo orden económico consistirá en la creación de una nueva moneda de pago digital fundada mediante un acuerdo internacional basado en los principios de transparencia, equidad, buena voluntad y eficiencia.

Espero que el modelo de tal unidad monetaria que hemos desarrollado desempeñe su papel en esta etapa. Una moneda así puede ser emitida por un fondo común de reservas monetarias de los países BRICS [Brasil, Rusia, India y China], al que podrán adherirse todos los países interesados.

El peso de cada moneda en la cesta podría ser proporcional al PIB de cada país (basado en la paridad del poder adquisitivo, por ejemplo), su participación en el comercio internacional, así como el tamaño de la población y el territorio de los países participantes.

Además, la cesta podría contener un índice de precios de las principales materias primas cotizadas: oro y otros metales preciosos, metales industriales clave, hidrocarburos, cereales, azúcar, así como agua y otros recursos naturales.

Para respaldar la moneda y hacerla más resistente, pueden crearse en su momento reservas internacionales de recursos relevantes. Esta nueva moneda se utilizaría exclusivamente para los pagos transfronterizos y se emitiría para los países participantes según una fórmula predefinida. En cambio, los países participantes utilizarían sus monedas nacionales para la creación de créditos, con el fin de financiar las inversiones y la industria nacionales, así como para las reservas soberanas. Los flujos transfronterizos de la cuenta de capital seguirían rigiéndose por la normativa de las monedas nacionales.


La transición al nuevo orden económico mundial irá probablemente acompañada de una negativa sistemática a cumplir con las obligaciones en dólares, euros, libras y yenes. En este sentido, no será diferente del ejemplo dado por los países emisores de estas monedas que consideraron oportuno robar las reservas de divisas de Irak, Irán, Venezuela, Afganistán y Rusia por valor de billones de dólares.

Dado que Estados Unidos, Gran Bretaña, la UE y Japón se negaron a cumplir con sus obligaciones y confiscaron la riqueza de otras naciones que estaba depositada en sus monedas, ¿por qué los demás países deberían estar obligados a devolverles el dinero y a pagar sus préstamos?

La participación en el nuevo sistema económico no estará limitada por las obligaciones en el antiguo. Los países del Sur Global pueden participar plenamente en el nuevo sistema independientemente de sus deudas acumuladas en dólares, euros, libras y yenes.


----------



## ATDTn (18 Abr 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> El tal Turbito va a disfrutar de buenas mascletás.



Hasta el nombre es penoso


----------



## frangelico (18 Abr 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Me alimenta el alma.
> 
> Ayer mismo rogaba en el foro por ver esa bandera en lo más alto de la acería.



Eso me recuerda a esto


----------



## McNulty (18 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1029022
> 
> 
> Los medios leales al régimen de Kiev informan que las tropas rusas comenzaron a "sondear" las defensas del enemigo en la zona de Gulyai-Pole - Bolshaya Novosyolka.
> ...



Zhaporizhia es un caramelito para los rusos. Es muy tentador conquistarla. No sé si entra en los planes del kremlin.


----------



## ATDTn (18 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Coño, Nostrabañus ha vuelto!
> 
> Habrá que seguir sus certeros análisis y predicciones, por las risas más que nada.



Hoy ya llevo unos cuantos mamarrachos al ignore
Payasos muy flojos


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Ya ha hecho bastante el ridículo el ejército ruso "controlando" la zona de Kiev como para además haberse metido a "controlar" Leópolis. Ni siquiera llegaron a avanzar nunca hacia Odesa cuando aquí todas las putinas del foro ya daban por hecho el desembarco anfibio y no sé qué pajas mentales más.



Mira, otra paja mental:



En realidad es un montaje con actores, desde Sebastopol hasta Rostov no hay un solo ruso....


----------



## user_tt (18 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Apareció el equidistante.
> Los salvajes son estos:
> 
> t.me/neuesausrussland/4294
> ...



Confundiste ser equidistante con no apoyar sectariamente un bando


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

Esto no es el "pan" de Molotov sobre Helsinky, este pan es de verdad.


----------



## Elimina (18 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Un soldado ruso le robó el teléfono a una niña de 10 años cuando huía de su hogar
> 
> Ahora el soldado ruso es prisionero de los ucranianos y estos le devuelven el teléfono a la niña .



hostia botillo rejon, esto es cutre hasta para ti
(editado para quitar la tilde a "ti")


----------



## Elimina (18 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Te voy metiendo en ignorados, que estás ya muy cansino ensuciando el hilo con tus spam de mierda que no le interesa a nadie.



¿y a mí no?
Venga porfa...


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (18 Abr 2022)

Ostias tete, casi nada!!! 

Eso no sale en Antonia 3...


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

*El presidente ruso Vladimir Putin:*

Rusia ha soportado una presión sin precedentes de sanciones por parte de Occidente.

Tras un breve repunte, la demanda en Rusia ha vuelto a la normalidad.

El intento de Occidente de provocar el colapso del sistema bancario y la escasez de bienes con sanciones fracasó.

Es importante apoyar la demanda interna, evitar su contracción.

Es necesario apoyar a los rusos y hacer frente a la ola inflacionaria.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43326


----------



## user_tt (18 Abr 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Que a casi nadie le extrañe que EL PENTÁGONO esté en el negocio de la investigación de la seguridad veterinaria ucraniana es una de las cosas más locas de esta guerra.



Ha ha pues claro que no, lo que es gris es considerar estos laboratorios como laboratorios de desarrollo de armas biologicas. Lo que esta claro es que nadie quiere a su enemigo controlando laboratorios de este tipo y menos cerca de casa. Pero sorprende el presentarlo como un descubrimiento


----------



## frangelico (18 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Ostias tete, casi nada!!!
> 
> Eso no sale en Antonia 3...



Las masas Pakis son mucha masa. Ese es un país por definición inestable, realmente es un estado fallido sostenido por el ejército, el mundo necesita cada día más que se redibujen muchas fronteras. USA, a todo esto, no sé qué puede haberle prometido al que ha colocado, Pakistán es un polvorín que necesita recibir del exterior grano, fertilizantes y energía (y exporta arroz, que no creo que USA les vaya a comprar). Y dudo que se hayan comprometido a pasárselos desde EEUU.


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

El Ministerio de Obras Públicas comienza a despejar las carreteras y calles de Mariupol

El territorio liberado de Mariupol está empezando a transformarse gradualmente. Los empleados del Ministerio de Construcción y Vivienda y Servicios Comunales de la DNR han comenzado a limpiar las calles de la ciudad con la ayuda de maquinaria del asentamiento de Mangush.

Desde el 6 de abril, ya han retirado unos 300 metros cúbicos de residuos.

No sólo los servicios comunales, sino también los residentes de Mariupol que quieren limpiar sus casas lo antes posible.

En el futuro, cuando la ciudad esté completamente liberada y las calles de Mariupol sean seguras, el trabajo continuará en otras zonas.

Vídeo: Ministerio de Construcción del DNR

t.me/boris_rozhin/43318

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

La antigua base de Azov estaba situada en un sanatorio a orillas del Mar de Azov.

En la aldea de Yuriyevka, un corresponsal del canal Donbass Decides captó un símbolo nazi, el Wolfsangel, prestado por los hombres de Azov de la división de tanques SS Das Reich.

También se dejaron suministros médicos, ropa y calzado, propaganda y literatura de entrenamiento.

En sus emplazamientos abundan los símbolos neonazis abandonados por los castigadores ucranianos que huyen.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43313


----------



## piru (18 Abr 2022)

user_tt dijo:


> Confundiste ser equidistante con no apoyar sectariamente un bando



Vale, no eres equidistante, no apoyas sectariamente a un bando ¿Cuál?


----------



## ULTRAPACO (18 Abr 2022)

Gran analisis de la cupula rusa que rodea a PUTIN


----------



## alnitak (18 Abr 2022)

rusia relanza su programa para la.colonizacion de la luna


----------



## ULTRAPACO (18 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> rusia relanza su programa para la.colonizacion de la luna



Esto debe ser de antes de que le hundieran el Moskow y perder 400 tanques 43% de nueva hornada no chatarra


pura propaganda


----------



## VittorioValencia (18 Abr 2022)

No he podido encontrar info sobre el ataque con misiles a Leopolis.
La fuente ucra dice que se destruyo un hotel y un almacen de neumaticos. Hay una foto, nada mas.
Resulta extraño


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

Rusia tiene una nueva unidad de la Guardia. Se ha distinguido durante la operación en Ucrania.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43329


----------



## alnitak (18 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Volaban mucho más bajo, idiota.




payaso de mierda propederastas


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

Una parte de las administraciones civiles de los territorios de las regiones de Jersón y Zaporizhzhya sigue funcionando a las órdenes de Kiev

Un aparato administrativo leal a Kiev sigue funcionando en varias localidades que están bajo control ruso desde hace casi dos meses. A pesar de la actitud positiva hacia Rusia por parte de los residentes ordinarios de Kherson y Zaporizhzhya, de vez en cuando se producen incidentes más que extraños.

Por ejemplo, según los informes de los residentes de la región de Kherson, los organismos de investigación y los fiscales locales mantienen registros de los "colaboradores" que colaboran con los "ocupantes" y preparan casos penales. Incluso aquellos que simplemente aceptaron la ayuda humanitaria de la parte rusa son considerados cómplices.

En varias escuelas no sólo se sigue enseñando a los niños con medios didácticos muy nazis, sino que también se han introducido clases de patriotismo, en las que los jóvenes patriotas cantan obligatoriamente el himno ucraniano y escuchan las hazañas de los héroes de la lucha por la "no independencia".

Una campana de alarma está sonando en la difusión activa por parte de los representantes de las administraciones locales de la negativa de Kiev a cumplir con sus obligaciones sociales y, como consecuencia, la imposibilidad de pagar las pensiones y las prestaciones sociales. Al mismo tiempo, las administraciones hacen referencias directas a la parte rusa como responsable de las garantías sociales para la población local.

Esto crea una situación paradójica en la que los funcionarios locales actúan siguiendo las instrucciones previas de Kiev y Rusia es responsable de su trabajo. Esto crea una oportunidad perfecta para el sabotaje deliberado de cualquier trabajo. Y el objetivo final es provocar protestas y una explosión social antirrusa en las regiones de Kherson y Zaporizhzhya.

Todos estos casos apuntan a la necesidad urgente de empezar a trabajar seriamente en la modernización del gobierno local y en la creación de órganos de gobierno que realmente trabajen para los ciudadanos, en lugar de trabajar para la agenda política de Kiev.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43330


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

¿El camino blanco hacia la victoria?

t.me/Soldierline/3686


----------



## Proletario Blanco (18 Abr 2022)

HAZ EL AMOR Y LA GUERRA.


----------



## alnitak (18 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Llevan dos días tirando la bomba. Está complicado, no es guiada y si la tiran de muy arriba igual fallan y desde menos altura igual les tumban el bombardero. Muy patético todo.



tu si que erea patetico


----------



## pemebe (18 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ahora que los países anuncian la vuelta de sus embajadas a Kiev, ¿qué pasaría si, viendo la precisión de las bombas rusas, una cayera en una embajada OTAN?....



Ya paso en Yugoslavia que la OTAN bombardeo la embajada china. Además según los ultimos estudios intencionado. El motivo el que china estaba colaborando con la defensa de Yugoslavia (bajo esa premisa Rusia podría hacer lo mismo en Kiev).

La noche que Estados Unidos bombardeó una embajada china - BBC News Mundo (fuente poco pro-rusa)

*Caía la medianoche y Vlada, un ingeniero serbio, corría hacia su apartamento en Belgrado. Había salido con su hijo de 20 años esa noche pero las bombas comenzaron a caer por toda la capital yugoslava, la red eléctrica se había caído y quería volver a casa.*

La OTAN llevaba mes y medio golpeando Yugoslavia.
Era el 7 de mayo de 1999 y la campaña aérea dominada por Estados Unidos no hacía más que intensificarse.

En las últimas semanas, la familia de Vlada había pasado muchas noches hacinada en un sótano de su edificio de apartamentos mientras las sirenas antiaéreas sonaban en el exterior, rezando para que una bomba *no cayera sobre sus casas por error.*
Tenían suerte de vivir al lado de la embajada de China, una legación diplomática importante, pensaron algunos. Estar en ese lugar seguro que les protegía.

Pero en el momento que Vlada y su hijo se acercaron a las puertas de cristal de su edificio en plena oscuridad, dos bombarderos estadounidenses tipo B-2 aparecieron sobre el cielo de Belgrado. Se dirigían a unas coordinadas precisas de un objetivo seleccionado y aprobado por la CIA.
Al principio, todo lo que Vlada escuchó fue el *ruido de un misil*. No hubo tiempo para escapar. Las puertas se hicieron añicos, cubriéndoles de cristales rotos.

"La fuerza del impacto de la primera bomba nos levantó del suelo y caímos… Entonces, una tras otra (más bombas cayeron): bam, bam, bam. La explosión arrancó todas las contraventanas del bloque, rompió todas las ventanas".

Estaban atemorizados pero ilesos. Las cinco bombas que cayeron golpearon la embajada a 100 metros de ellos.
Estados Unidos y la OTAN ya estaban bajo la lupa por el creciente número de víctimas civiles en una campaña de bombardeos que no tenía la autorización de la ONU y a la que se opusieron firmemente China y Rusia. *Acababan de atacar un símbolo de la soberanía china en el corazón de los Balcanes.
*

Shen Hong, un empresario chino con buenos contactos llegó a la escena del caos.
La embajada estaba en llamas, los trabajadores cubiertos de sangre y el polvo salía por las ventanas. 
"No podíamos entrar. Había mucho humo, no había electricidad y no podíamos ver nada. Era horrible", recuerda Shen.


Al día siguiente Shen se enteraría de que dos amigos cercanos -los periodistas Xu Xinghu, de 31 años, y Zhu Ying, de 27, recién casados- habían muerto por la bomba que golpeó la zona de los dormitorios. Sus cuerpos fueron hallados debajo de una pared que se había derrumbado.
La pareja trabajó para el _Guangming Daily_, un diario del Partido Comunista chino. Xu, licenciado en filología y capaz de hablar serbio con fluidez, había plasmado en una serie de crónicas la vida en Belgrado durante los bombardeos, en un especial titulado "Viviendo bajo los disparos".





Zhu Ying trabajó como editora de arte en la sección de publicidad del periódico. Su madre se derrumbó del *dolor *y fue trasladada a un hospital cuando se enteró de la muerte de su hija, por lo que el padre de Zhu viajó solo a Belgrado a identificar el cuerpo.
Un tercer periodista, Shao Yunhuan de 48 años, de la agencia oficial china _Xinhua_, también pereció en el ataque. Su marido, Cao Rongfei,* se quedó ciego*. El agregado militar de la embajada, quien se cree que dirigía una unidad de inteligencia desde el edificio, fue enviado de vuelta a China en coma. En total, tres personas murieron y al menos 20 resultaron heridas.

Según Shen, fue un *acto de guerra*. Al día siguiente, lideró una protesta por las calles de Belgrado llevando una pancarta en la que se podía leer: "NATO: Nazi American Terrorist Organisation" ("OTAN: Organización Terrorista Americana Nazi")

Tal y como funcionarios de la OTAN destacan, en 20 años no ha aparecido ninguna evidencia clara que pruebe lo que casi todo el mundo en China cree que pasó y que Estados Unidos rechaza enérgicamente: que fue un ataque *deliberado*.
En esas primeras horas después de que cayeran las bombas, Estados Unidos y la OTAN no tardaron en anunciar que fue un *accidente*. El representante de China ante la ONU, mientras tanto, denunció lo que consideró como "un crimen de guerra" y "una barbarie".

Tomaría más de un mes para que Estados Unidos le diera a Pekín una *explicación detallada*: que una serie de errores básicos llevaron a que cinco bombas guiadas por GPS acabaran golpeando la embajada china, incluida una arrojada sobre el techo de la residencia del embajador que nunca explotó, lo que posiblemente le salvó la vida.
En realidad el objetivo, según dijeron las autoridades, era la sede de la *Dirección Federal de Suministros y Adquisiciones de Yugoslavia* (DFSAY), una agencia estatal que importó y exportó equipos de defensa. El edificio gris aún sigue en pie hoy en día, a cientos de metros del complejo donde se encontraba la embajada.

En el momento en que la embajada *fue atacada*, ya se había alargado por más de seis semanas. Con las prisas de encontrar cientos de nuevos objetivos para mantener el asalto aéreo, la CIA, que normalmente no participaba en la elección de objetivos, decidió que la DFSAY debía ser golpeada.
Pero la agencia de inteligencia estadounidense dijo que usó un mapa que contenía un error.

"Básicamente, uno de nuestros aviones atacó el objetivo equivocado porque las instrucciones de bombardeo estaban basadas en un *mapa anticuado*", dijo el secretario de Defensa de Estados Unidos William Cohen dos días después del ataque.
Se refería a un mapa del gobierno estadounidense que aparentemente no mostraba la ubicación correcta de la embajada de China ni de la DFSAY.
Lo único que los funcionarios de inteligencia estadounidenses tenían fue una dirección de la DFSAY (Bulevar Umetnosti, número 2) y se utilizó una técnica militar de navegación básica para aproximarse a las coordinadas de ese objetivo.
Ese método utilizado fue tan impreciso, que el jefe de la CIA, George Tenet, dijo posteriormente que *nunca debería haber sido utilizado* para escoger un objetivo para un ataque aéreo.





Para agravar su error inicial, señaló Tenet, las bases de datos militares y de inteligencia que se usaron para verificar los objetivos no tenían incluida la *nueva ubicación* de la embajada, pese al hecho de que muchos diplomáticos estadounidenses habían estado dentro del complejo.
Si alguien en el terreno hubiera visitado el enclave a punto de ser bombardeado, se hubiera encontrado con un recinto vallado, un edificio de cinco pisos con techo inclinado de tejas verdes orientales, una placa de bronce anunciando la embajada, y una gran *bandera roja china* ondeando a más de 10 metros en el aire.


*La explicación de la CIA fue difícil de creer para muchos: la aviación más avanzada del mundo bombardeó a otro país miembro permanente del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU y uno de los mayores críticos de la campaña aérea de la OTAN por un error en un mapa.
China no lo creyó. La historia, dijo, "no era convincente".*

Acababa de amanecer el sábado 8 de mayo de 1999 cuando el diplomático estadounidense David Rank se levantó de su cama en Pekín.
Rank encendió la televisión y vio en CNN imágenes del *latente fuego en la embajada china en la oscuridad de Belgrado.*
Esa misma tarde, cientos de manifestantes chinos furiosos estarían ya protestando en las calles. Pero Rank, en ese momento, estaba calmado. Llamó a su jefe, el director de la sección política: "Dije: 'Jim, esto es algo difícil de comprender'".
El diplomático corrió desde su residencia hasta la embajada, que estaba al final de su calle, donde los funcionarios estadounidenses estaban tratando de averiguar lo que había ocurrido. Claramente, algo había salido mal pero esto tenía que, debía, haber sido *un trágico error.


Holsoe explicó que lo que le llevó a empezar a investigar el asunto fueron las declaraciones del jefe de la CIA George Tener en las que dijo que las imágenes satelitales no dieron ninguna indicación de que el objetivo era una embajada ("ni banderas, ni ningún vallado, ninguna señal clara"), cuando en la realidad había esas tres cosas en el enclave. *

Uno de sus contactos, *una fuente militar danesa de alto rango le habló para confirmarle que el bombardeo fue intencionado y estuvo cerca de permitir que publicara su nombre y apellidos.*
"Entonces, de repente se echó atrás y me dijo que si me decía otra palabra más sobre esta historia *no solo corría el riesgo de ser despedido, sino también de ser procesado*".

Holsoe aseguró que estaba claro que en ese momento hubo cooperación militar entre las fuerzas serbias y las chinas, y que él personalmente vio vehículos militares entrando y saliendo de la embajada china.

Funcionarios estadounidenses explicaron al diario _The New York Times_ que, tras el ataque, supieron que la embajada era la plataforma de inteligencia más destacada de China en Europa.


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

Ucrania ha recibido de Europa un lote de 51 camionetas Fiat Fullback 4x4 que se utilizarán como plataformas para APC y MANPADS.

t.me/Soldierline/3680


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

Municiones de la OTAN de fabricación checa encontradas en Mariupol. 

t.me/Soldierline/3679


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Abr 2022)

tengo una pregunta a los movimientarios

deberia putin movilizar una masa de 10 millones de reclutas para desnazificar mongolia, tayikistan, uzkquistan, nisuputamadresabedondeestan ect?


----------



## HDR (18 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Se nota que no Has pisado el oeste de Ucrania. Ni probablemente el este.
> Deja de decir polladas.



Territorio completamente llano y con escasa-nula presencia militar antes de la guerra.

Subnormal.


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

El mayor Serhiy Volina, comandante de la 36ª brigada separada de marines, ha escrito una carta al Papa

En la carta, el "comandante" pedía al Papa que ayudara a salvar a la gente de Mariupol. El hecho de que los corredores humanitarios estuvieran abiertos ayer durante varias horas ha sido olvidado por todos. Y el hecho de que, bajo la amenaza de ser fusilados, los combatientes tenían prohibido por el mando rendirse y salir.

Qué cobardes son. Durante 8 años mataron a civiles, destruyeron Mariupol, y ahora quieren vivir como ratas, acurrucarse en un rincón y escribir llamamientos. Los usuarios de la red competían entre sí para escribir cartas a Papá Noel, Arnold Schwarzenegger o Pierre Woodman...

t.me/Soldierline/3678


----------



## Nico (18 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ahora que los países anuncian la vuelta de sus embajadas a Kiev, ¿qué pasaría si, viendo la precisión de las bombas rusas, una cayera en una embajada OTAN?....




Supongo que lo mismo que *cuando EE.UU. bombardeó la Embajada CHINA en Belgrado*. ¿No te parece?  









Bombardeo de la embajada china en Belgrado - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Guaguei (18 Abr 2022)

on un


elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> *"Miles de civiles, mujeres y niños están
> 
> 
> refugiados "*
> ...



Son unos genios, ahora que lo van a demoler te dicen que esta lleno de mujeres y niños
luego seran los mismos Rusos y todos los medios del planeta los que digan que ya ha sido demolida toda la planta


----------



## Proletario Blanco (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## El-Mano (18 Abr 2022)

Aquí viene a decir que cada ver se ven más reservistas y tropas con menos moral. Sobre esto y la falta de combustible y etc, supongo que veremos si es cierto durante las próximas semanas.


----------



## user_tt (18 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Vale, no eres equidistante, no apoyas sectariamente a un bando ¿Cuál?



Pues mira por este orden de mayor a menor: 

- Los fronteras de los países no se invaden, especialmente si la soberanía de el país ha sido reconocida por el invasor y el país invadido no ha atacado previamente al país invasor, y aún mas si el país invasor ha firmado un memorandum de proteccion del país invadido a cambio de su desnuclearizacion

- La integridad territorial de Ukrania debería ser un tema a resolver internamente

- A la OTAN no se le ha perdido nada en Ucrania y aun menos al este del rio dniper, Ukrania debería ser un estado neutral. Y eso significa que la OTAN debería haber defendido esta postura, y ademas de forma pública

- Crimea y Donbass deberían gozar de una amplia autonomia


Pues ya ves,


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (18 Abr 2022)

Yo me imagino que volvemos al principio de la guerra y supongamos que el ejército ucraniano se rinde en masa, prácticamente no hay coste de vidas ni material, los americanos se quedan silvando y Zelenski se tiene que comer la corbata. El resultado plausible habría sido el obligar por la fuerza a llevar a la práctica los acuerdos de Minsk, reconocer Crimea como rusa, reformar la Constitución para que Ucrania sea neutral, y pista.
Pero a día de hoy, con el coste brutal de vidas, material y económico a cuenta de las sanciones… Ucrania se ha acabado como país. Si alguien cree que los rusos se van a ir por donde han venido…


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

Prisioneros de guerra de la UkroWermacht. Se habían puesto de antemano ropa de civil para escapar, pero no funcionó.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43333

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

El presidente Putin dio el título de" Guardia " a la 64ª brigada de infantería motorizada separada, informó el Kremlin.

t.me/anna_news/28778


----------



## user_tt (18 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Supongo que lo mismo que *cuando EE.UU. bombardeó la Embajada CHINA en Belgrado*. ¿No te parece?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



respecto al hipotetico de ukrania
Que te caiga una bomba encima como embajador va en el sueldo, no debería ser casus belli.
Que te entre un misil guiado por la ventana ya es un poco mas jodido, pero justifica una represalia equivalente, no debería ser casus belli


----------



## Nico (18 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Ya paso en Yugoslavia que la OTAN bombardeo la embajada china. Además según los ultimos estudios intencionado. El motivo el que china estaba colaborando con la defensa de Yugoslavia (bajo esa premisa Rusia podría hacer lo mismo en Kiev).




Venia leyendo muy atrás y no vi que ya le habías puesto la respuesta a @rejon 

No sé si es por jóvenes (y no tienen idea de la historia), si por ignorantes (y desconocen el rol del imperialismo en el mundo y sus múltiples matanzas e injusticias), por ingenuos (y compran cualquier verdura que les venden en la prensa manipulada), pero lo cierto es que hay algunos compañeros a los que más vale perderlos que encontrarlos.


----------



## Nico (18 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ucrania ha recibido de Europa un lote de 51 camionetas Fiat Fullback 4x4 que se utilizarán como plataformas para APC y MANPADS.




Estamos bajando el nivel... a ISIS le mandaban *Toyotas Hilux*, a los ucranianos apenas si *Fiat Fullback*.


----------



## El-Mano (18 Abr 2022)

VittorioValencia dijo:


> No he podido encontrar info sobre el ataque con misiles a Leopolis.
> La fuente ucra dice que se destruyo un hotel y un almacen de neumaticos. Hay una foto, nada mas.
> Resulta extraño



He visto un video sin censura, no recuerdo dónde, y aparece destruido dos o tres edificios con la planta baja aún sin contruir, probablemente era un almacén militar.


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

Fuimos al hospital, a la policlínica infantil que tenemos enfrente. Todas las ventanas estallaron.

La ciudad de Yasynuvata, sometida a constantes bombardeos del régimen de Kiev, ha recibido un cargamento de ayuda humanitaria recogido por los habitantes de la región de Moscú. Los lugareños cuentan cómo tienen que sobrevivir en las condiciones de las continuas hostilidades.

t.me/anna_news/28772


----------



## pemebe (18 Abr 2022)

Además de los comunistas: 11 partidos más desde el comienzo de la guerra, entre ellos el principal partido de la oposición.
Plataforma de Oposición - Por la Vida (43 diputados).

Todo muy democratico.


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

Trabajar en las comunicaciones

Las tropas rusas han lanzado una serie de ataques contra nodos ferroviarios ucranianos en Lozova, Pavlograd y Sinelnikovo en las últimas 24 horas. Las autoridades locales reconocieron que la infraestructura había sido dañada y, como consecuencia, el tráfico ferroviario había sido interrumpido.

Recordaremos que estas mismas estaciones son los nodos clave para el suministro de las fuerzas del régimen de Kiev en Donbás.

t.me/anna_news/28768


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (18 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Municiones de la OTAN de fabricación checa encontradas en Mariupol.
> 
> t.me/Soldierline/3679
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1029091



Es de un calibre muy pequeño ¿ que uso puede tener?


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Venia leyendo muy atrás y no vi que ya le habías puesto la respuesta a @rejon
> 
> No sé si es por jóvenes (y no tienen idea de la historia), si por ignorantes (y desconocen el rol del imperialismo en el mundo y sus múltiples matanzas e injusticias), por ingenuos (y compran cualquier verdura que les venden en la prensa manipulada), pero lo cierto es que hay algunos compañeros a los que más vale perderlos que encontrarlos.



Vale la pena sacar del ignore a rejon sólo por leer los zascas que le pegas.

Ameniza el hilo, tiene que haber un poco de todo y unas risas siempre vienen bien. Lo malo es que spamea con basura el muy cabrito.


----------



## piru (18 Abr 2022)

user_tt dijo:


> Pues mira por este orden de mayor a menor:
> 
> - Los fronteras de los países no se invaden, especialmente si la soberanía de el país ha sido reconocida por el invasor y el país invadido no ha atacado previamente al país invasor, y aún mas si el país invasor ha firmado un memorandum de proteccion del país invadido a cambio de su desnuclearizacion
> 
> ...





Pero Donbass y Crimea no gozan de una amplia autonomía ¿Qué hacer en ese caso? Nada? Debe consentir Rusia que Ucrania machaque a los rusos de la zona?


----------



## arriondas (18 Abr 2022)

La OTAN está destinando mucho dinero a la propaganda. Sabe que es un terreno donde sí puede llevarse el gato al agua, al menos en Occidente.


----------



## Octubrista (18 Abr 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Yo me imagino que volvemos al principio de la guerra y supongamos que el ejército ucraniano se rinde en masa, prácticamente no hay coste de vidas ni material, los americanos se quedan silvando y Zelenski se tiene que comer la corbata. El resultado plausible habría sido el obligar por la fuerza a llevar a la práctica los acuerdos de Minsk, reconocer Crimea como rusa, reformar la Constitución para que Ucrania sea neutral, y pista.
> Pero a día de hoy, con el coste brutal de vidas, material y económico a cuenta de las sanciones… Ucrania se ha acabado como país. Si alguien cree que los rusos se van a ir por donde han venido…



El Ejército ucraniano no se puede rendir como tal, porque por toda la información que va saliendo, no es un Ejército de Ucrania; son estadounidenses y británicos (especialmente) quienes tomaron el control y dan las órdenes, y presumiblemente quienes han realizado las purgas (desde el Maidan) y colocado a los funcionarios más extremistas en la organización jerárquica.

Por lo que vemos día a día, aquí parece claro que no se dan las circunstancias propias para que altos militares profesionales tomen decisiones de rendición, en función de la situación real (más allá de casos y grupos aislados).

La rendición es una opción tan digna y respetable, que ante otros militares profesionales, se debe respetar.

Pero el fondo de este conflicto arrastra fanatismos que impide ese comportamiento honorable, de facto, esconderse entre civiles y ponerlos como escudo, ya nos da pistas.

Por no hablar del asesinato de negociadores de paz, como hizo la parte ucraniana los primeros días (entre los suyos), seguramente para lanzar ese mensaje a sus filas, de que nadie tenga la tentación de tomar una decisión racional, y porque el objetivo superior de quienes tienen el poder en Ucrania, es fundir el país y a sus gentes, como carne de cañón.


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

Mariupol.
Fábrica de hierro y acero de Ilyich. Fábrica de hierro y acero de Ilyich.
Después de la liberación...

Cuando llegué a la empresa y vi la destrucción, me pregunté: "¿Las autoridades ucranianas entendieron cuando dieron la orden criminal de convertir la planta en una fortificación que en realidad la estaban matando?

Le contesté: "¡¡¡Sí, lo hicieron!!! Y lo que es más, ¡han calculado todo! Excepto la rendición en masa de los marines atrincherados en Ilyich...".

Lo que vi fue asombroso...

t.me/boris_rozhin/43334

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## kasperle1966 (18 Abr 2022)

*Operación Especial Z: un nuevo comandante, pero las metas y objetivos son los mismos... *



Sigo respondiendo a las preguntas de los lectores. Comencemos con una discusión: ¿por qué nos involucramos en una terrible batalla mensual por Mariupol, en detrimento de otras áreas estratégicas, sufrimos pérdidas considerables allí? A pesar de la limpieza completa de la ciudad y el puerto comercial, no estamos debilitando al grupo, estamos acabando con los neonazis que se han asentado en Azovstal y partes dispersas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Puede discutir interminablemente sobre el tema, producir argumentos "a favor" y "en contra". Responderé simplemente: "es necesario", la orden debe ejecutarse. 

*Mariúpol… *
¿Qué tan difícil es la operación? Mucho más difícil que en Grozny, sin duda. En el momento del asalto, había ocho mil efectivos de unidades de personal en la ciudad, que dependían del regimiento Azov, que es una brigada de pura sangre en términos de números. Nuestro Estado Mayor no nombró el número de defensa territorial, no se sabe cuántos mercenarios del PMC personal de Rinat Akhmetov, "soldados de fortuna" extranjeros hay allí. Todo el ejército está saturado con sistemas de defensa aérea, equipo pesado, artillería y MLRS, existencias de municiones para una guerra pequeña, armas de mano antitanque. 

La sede de la DPR habla de 18.000 neonazis al comienzo de la operación Mariupol. ¿El número de nuestras unidades? Es difícil recopilar toda la información, ya que el asalto se dividió en tres etapas, hubo una rotación después de cada semana de lucha. Pero el personal de los atacantes era menos de tres veces, esto es obvio. A juzgar por la forma en que operaba nuestro cuartel general dentro de la ciudad con unidades no mayores que una compañía, ocasionalmente los batallones individuales aparecían en los accesos a Mariupol. No hay brigadas, y mucho menos divisiones. 
Vale la pena hablar de las pérdidas con cuidado. Se dice que nuestras tropas son pequeñas. Pero el Cuerpo de la Milicia Popular de la RPD, si confía en los informes del comandante del batallón "Vostok" Alexander Khodakovsky, sufrió pérdidas significativas, los regimientos se redujeron a la composición del batallón, los batallones, a la compañía. Hay muchos heridos, esto es típico del combate urbano. Muchos luchadores experimentados se retiraron durante algún tiempo, fueron reemplazados por reservistas de Donetsk. Lo que conduce a una desaceleración. 
Este es un problema que se solucionó a expensas de una misión de combate más rápida. Una empresa en la que se vierten al menos dos tercios de los reclutas siempre actúa de manera diferente, con mucha cautela. Los profesionales experimentados tienen que enseñar a los novatos a sobrevivir más, solo entonces a luchar por completo. Pero no hubo grandes contratiempos en el asalto general, lo que significa que lograron, confiando en nuestras fuerzas especiales, los chechenos de la Guardia Rusa, la superioridad en potencia de fuego. 

¿Por qué se necesita Mariupol? Incluso entre los expertos militares que comparten el punto de vista del ex ministro de Defensa de la RPD, Igor Strelkov, existe la opinión de que se lo debe dejar solo, fuertemente bloqueado. Un buen consejo. En primer lugar, vivir en la estepa cerca de Mariupol... sigue siendo un placer. Atrae una gran agrupación al entorno. En cada dirección hipotética de un avance, cree "bolsas de fuego", estos son cientos de barriles de artillería terrestre, tanques. Distraer aviones. No, fue la decisión correcta... Números pequeños y habilidad. 
En Mariupol, se rompió la punta de lanza del grupo ucraniano en Donbass, se eliminaron brigadas de élite y batallones separados de infantería de marina, fanáticos "Azov", batallones nacionales con mercenarios importados. Tendrían que lidiar con ellos tarde o temprano. Mariupol es el principal centro de transporte de todo el sur de Donbass: estos son dos. Con su caída, llevar a cabo operaciones profundas para rodear al grupo de Donetsk y abastecer a nuestras tropas a lo largo del hombro corto es una ventaja invaluable. 
Si no hubiéramos lanzado un asalto... los neonazis habrían convertido la ciudad en un cementerio, habrían matado a la población civil encerrada dentro. Apenas tocaron sus reservas en Azovstal, quitando los últimos productos de los habitantes de Mariupol, cortando el agua y la electricidad. La hambruna de las personas mayores se ha convertido en un lugar común durante la última semana de lucha, nuestros voluntarios están al borde de la locura por lo que vieron. Entonces el asalto significó salvar a los habitantes de Mariupol, este es el factor principal y obligado en las batallas urbanas. 

*El nuevo Comandante de Operaciones Especiales... *
No publicaré información oficial, ofreceré al Lector fuentes de entre los militares. El general Alexander Dvornikov, Héroe de Rusia, es un gran especialista en antiterrorista, quizás el único de tan alto rango que se encontró con militantes de todos los colores en el marco de operaciones de armas combinadas. Su carrera despegó después de Chechenia-2, donde comandó un regimiento. 
De acuerdo con los relatos de los soldados que escuché personalmente, actuó con extrema dureza, comandó desde formaciones de batalla, formó tímidos hombres de retaguardia sin piedad, criticó los méritos pasados de sus compañeros oficiales, podía poner a un sargento en el pelotón sin dudarlo. Por cierto, me vino a la mente el concepto de un grupo táctico de batallón. De un simple soldado detrás de sus ojos recibió el apodo de "Papá", de los oficiales - ... "Fiero" 

Es Alexander Dvornikov a quien se considera el artífice del cambio radical en la difícil situación de Siria en 2015-16. Al escuchar su nombre, los combatientes de Bashar al-Assad comienzan a murmurar palabras de agradecimiento a Alá, lo primero que hizo el general ruso fue detener al ejército sirio que huía de todas partes, lo reforzó con nuestras fuerzas especiales, infantes de marina y oficiales, mostró.. . Como pelear. Actuó en la primera etapa de la manera habitual, desde formaciones de batalla. Cambió el sistema de todo el comando, dispersando el cuartel general de los cuñados sirios ladrones. 

Hablé con nuestros pilotos militares que están en mi ciudad natal... también interesantes discursos sobre el general. Que Alexander Dvornikov visitó la base de Khmeimim casi más a menudo que en su propio cuartel general móvil. Habló con las tripulaciones que regresaban de las misiones de combate, buscando una nueva táctica para la plena interacción de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales con las unidades terrestres del ejército sirio. Aquellos que se comunicaron con él ... sacuden la cabeza hoy, no envidien el destino de los batallones nacionales en los "calderos" de Mariupol y Donetsk. 



(Ilustración de fuentes abiertas)
Dado que el ejército ucraniano y los neonazis han elegido las tácticas terroristas de ISIS, no verán piedad del general de los Conserjes. Nuevamente, según los rumores de los soldados... el general está en Mariupol, no borra a Azovstal de la faz de la tierra. Él realmente quiere reanudar la comunicación con los oficiales regulares de la OTAN que se han establecido allí, hasta trescientas almas negras en número. No logró obtener un premio tan valioso en Siria, los estadounidenses y los británicos negociaron por sus vidas y su libertad, pero existe la sospecha de que es poco probable que se escapen hoy. Además, la presencia de un biolaboratorio secreto del Pentágono allí es un hecho evidente. 
Creo que por eso se retrasó la pausa operativa. Nuestras tropas han estado listas para una batalla grandiosa en el Donbas durante una semana, han creado tres cabezas de puente de choque para rodear a todo el grupo ucraniano. Existe la opinión de que su inicio se ve frenado por la decisión política del Comandante en Jefe, la extracción obligatoria de las mazmorras de Azovstal de los verdaderos instigadores de la guerra, oficiales importados y biólogos militares. Hablar con el liderazgo de los EE. UU. en un nivel completamente diferente, para repensar las causas de la pandemia de covid junto con la comunidad mundial. 

*¿Por qué fue destituido el ex comandante ... *
Como militar, ofreceré dos versiones, una débil y otra más racional. El primero: falló, cometió muchos errores graves. Pero lo obvio no supera en absoluto a la realidad. La fase inicial de la Operación Especial Z fue un elegante baile operativo al borde de una falta. Cuartel general de la OTAN insolente y completamente confundido. El teatro de operaciones militares se extendió por vastos territorios, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se dividieron en cuatro grandes grupos aislados, Donbass no recibió refuerzos de las unidades más preparadas para el combate de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Era el reino de constante maniobra de las tropas rusas. Ahora ha comenzado otra guerra. 

Como en Siria. El comandante de la primera etapa, creo, ya no es capaz de conducirla. Considere la fatiga humana normal. Jugar varias operaciones estratégicas de un nuevo tipo en un territorio enorme durante un mes y medio es una tensión monstruosa. Cuando actúas con fuerzas pequeñas, sin crear una superioridad numérica en ninguna parte. Necesitas exhalar. Para resolver errores y aciertos, de modo que en la tercera etapa de la Operación Especial Z vuelvan a organizar un baile descarado en el espacio operativo que se ha abierto después de la destrucción de la "caldera de Donetsk". 

No hay nada extraordinario en el cambio de comandante. La rotación de tropas se realizaba constantemente, mientras que el cuartel general trabajaba 24/7 sin dormir ni descansar. Las personas no están hechas de hierro, incluso durante la Gran Guerra Patria, todas las operaciones importantes tenían horizontes temporales claros. Un mes y medio de intensas batallas, una pausa. Otra vez un idiota, una picadora de carne mensual... otra vez una pausa. Todos descansaron, soldados y comandantes. 

La Operación Especial Z es otro nivel de arte. En el globo de Ucrania, los avances profundos de cientos y decenas de kilómetros se han detenido, algunas direcciones se han abandonado por completo, pero el trabajo está en pleno apogeo, no menos duro e intenso. La intensidad del impacto del fuego en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania está creciendo, las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales están trabajando más activamente que en el primer mes. Y la ofensiva no se detiene ni un día. Dos-tres-cinco kilómetros por día a lo largo de un área fortificada continua de aglomeraciones urbanas e industriales, royendo hormigón armado sólido en el Donbass. 
Durante siete años, el área fortificada fue creada por estúpidos ingenieros militares. Tienes que reconstruir formaciones de batalla, probar nuevas tácticas. Este es un momento de intenso trabajo del personal. Artillería, blindados, aviones de ataque a tierra, unidades de ingeniería de la barrera, grupos de asalto: eso es lo que está luchando ahora. En algunos lugares cediendo ante el enemigo en número, en nervios y en habilidad. El comandante de la primera etapa creó un campo de batalla para Alexander Dvornikov y lo hizo de manera brillante. 
Anteriormente, la tarea era asegurar la derrota de las fuerzas principales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, capaces de maniobras y operaciones profundas de armas combinadas. Fueron desgastados cerca de Kiev y Nikolaev, Kharkov, en Mariupol. Se les priva de la mayor parte del equipo militar, unidades de retaguardia, suministros de combustible y lubricantes, y de los soldados más entrenados. Ahora está en marcha una operación del ejército con elementos antiterroristas, ya que los neonazis han elegido las tácticas de ISIS siguiendo el consejo de socios importadores de la OTAN. El general Dvornikov, como si estuviera en Siria, roerá a un enemigo bien entrenado y fortificado. Funcionará, sin duda. 

No es un hecho que permanecerá en este puesto después de limpiar la "caldera de Donetsk". No porque sea malo, es solo que pueden aparecer otras tareas que requerirán especialistas militares más frescos física y moralmente, maestros de operaciones estratégico-operativas profundas, similares a la primera etapa de la Operación Especial Z. Y grandes grupos se verán atrapados en nuevos calderas cerca de Kiev o en el oeste de Ucrania, ya que serán tomadas por el descansado Alexander Dvornikov. Esto es absolutamente normal, un nuevo tipo de guerra, con nuevos enfoques, cuarteles generales y campos de batalla. Creo que sí… 

*¿Por qué somos lentos con el medio ambiente... *
Pensamos y empujamos. Aquí está la respuesta completa. Estamos esperando pasos de represalia del enemigo en el Donbass. No es el cuartel general de la OTAN el que nos dicta su voluntad, pero nos estamos obligando a construir una nueva agrupación en Pavlograd y Dnepropetrovsk para tratar de desbloquear a los presos de Donetsk. Y al masticar diariamente las defensas en tres direcciones del "caldero" estratégico, que no cerramos de ninguna manera, estamos obligando a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a abandonar las fortificaciones. Vaya por un gran avance en un campo puro, caiga bajo los golpes de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales, grupos tácticos. 
Pero el adversario no es clínico... enfermo de la cabeza, la salida de las áreas fortificadas se convertirá en una derrota. Una retirada organizada bajo el dominio de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales no funcionará, se convertirá en un vuelo descontrolado. Se están gestando serios problemas allí, las intercepciones de radio están entrando en pánico. Al final resultó que, en ausencia de combustible y lubricantes, había escasez incluso de agua potable. 120-130 mil de los combatientes más entrenados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los Batallones Nacionales (60 mil solo en el área fortificada) en un vasto territorio tomarán una decisión difícil: ¿rendición, huida, muerte? 

No hay prisa, el nuevo comandante protege a los soldados, plancha la zona fortificada con cohetes, proyectiles, bombas. Las agrupaciones listas para el combate de Kiev y Jarkov no acudieron en ayuda del futuro cerco. Los reservistas entrenados apresuradamente llegan cerca de Dnepropetrovsk, es ridículo esperar su efectividad en el combate, los hombres simplemente fueron enviados para la destrucción. Esto significa que la sede de la OTAN tomó una decisión francamente terrorista: obligarnos a asaltar las ciudades. 
Es poco probable que el Estado Mayor de la Federación Rusa lo acepte, no convertiremos a Kharkov, Kyiv u Odessa en montones de ruinas. Después de la pérdida de la agrupación de Donetsk, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no tendrán nada que luchar con el personal. Más hostilidades serán similares a la primera semana de la Operación Especial Z, con una alta tasa de avance de nuestras tropas hacia las profundidades del territorio ucraniano. Las grandes agrupaciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no tienen dónde ponerse al día en direcciones estratégicas, solo pueden sentarse en las ciudades, consolarse con pensamientos amargos y comer comida. Esperando ayuda del exterior... 



(Ilustración de fuentes abiertas)
*¿Podemos perder... *
Por supuesto... pero no en el campo de batalla, es decir, en Moscú. Si gana el liberal "partido de la paz", el presidente vacilará. No hay otros factores de detención para Special Ops Z. El recurso de movilización del "cuadrado" se ha agotado, incluso si Kiev está abrumada con armas occidentales: las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales las eliminarán, no tendrán tiempo para dominar las unidades de defensa. Los mercenarios importados simplemente deberían fluir como el agua, formar brigadas, divisiones y cuerpos de pura sangre. Esto es imposible, no hay tantos "soldados de fortuna" entrenados. Por el contrario, hubo un vuelo desde la "plaza", ya que el VKS realizó su safari sobre ellos. 
El comandante en jefe dijo una vez más por aburrimiento: el régimen político actual de Ucrania es incapaz de negociar, no se puede confiar en los curadores de Zelensky. Además, firma cualquier Acuerdo. Si no se cumplen las metas y objetivos principales de la Operación Especial, se convertirá en una derrota político-militar para Rusia, incluso si las condiciones más favorables para la "desnazificación y desmilitarización", el estatus neutral y el reconocimiento de Crimea están escritas en papel. 
Tan pronto como el soldado ruso abandone Ucrania, todos los esfuerzos diplomáticos serán tachados, la "antirrusia" se levantará en el menor tiempo posible, todo lo que sucede se puede multiplicar por diez: neonazismo rabioso, propaganda de Goebbels, militarización con moderno. Armas occidentales, despliegue abierto de bases de la OTAN. ¿Cómo reaccionará el pueblo de Rusia a esto? Es mejor no pensar, la rebelión no tiene sentido ni piedad. 

Solo una victoria militar completa, incluso a pesar de las súplicas de Zelensky de firmar una rendición, para tratar de permanecer en el poder con un cadáver y disecado bajo el ala de los "garantes occidentales". El último mes ha demostrado incluso a un ama de casa que el régimen terrorista y neonazi existente en Kiev es incontrolable, dependiente, fundamentalmente criminal. Solo una liberación gradual de las regiones de Ucrania, con una decisión política específica para cada región. 
Se desconoce cómo los propios ucranianos harán esto. Con Rusia, ellos, con otros países, se unirán al Donbass, o volverán a emitir una nueva “confederación de Ucrania”. Pero ya no habrá una "plaza" presidencial con un poder centralizado de oligarcas y curadores occidentales de las embajadas estadounidense y británica, estos son los fundamentos de la desnazificación. Y habrá administraciones militares y civiles, el establecimiento de una vida tranquila, mecanismos legales antiterroristas continuos de la Guardia Rusa. Sólo entonces referendos. 
Cuando se liquiden los partidos y organizaciones neonazis y nacionalistas, se procesará a los criminales de guerra. No importa... los que estaban en armas o hacían actividades ideológicas a través de los medios, o financiaban la guerra con su propio pueblo. Tan pronto como el último símbolo del neonazismo desaparezca de la vida pública, surgirá un poder político y estatal normal en Ucrania. Esto no es cuestión de un año, si acaso... Las metas y objetivos se cumplirán, nuestro Presidente lo entiende mejor que nadie. Se acabó el informe, tengo el honor, estoy a la espera de nuevas preguntas para la rúbrica... 


*https://zen.yandex.ru/media/id/5ef8...-i-zadachi-prejnie-625cf9165f2a7814dc284e5b?&*


----------



## hartman (18 Abr 2022)

deben de estar quemando en mariupol documentos como si no hubiera un mañana no descarto que tengan hasta capsulas de cianuri para que no les interroguen.


----------



## delhierro (18 Abr 2022)

Pete Best dijo:


> Me encanta entrar a este hilo, siempre me saca una sonrisa. A pesar de que los rusos en más de cincuenta días de ofensiva no hayan conseguido ni tomar Mariupol nuestros queridos putinejos ya se reparten Ucrania y empiezan a planificar el gobierno títere.
> 
> Son entrañables, su gracia proviene precisamente de lo en serio que se toman a sí mismos, son como esas películas que pretenden ser serias y de lo malas que son acaban convirtiéndose en una comedia involuntaria.



El problema es qeu cuando uno se pasa de partidista como es tu caso, desprecia la realiadad. Mariopol esta tomada y su guarnición de 10.000 - 12000 soldados destruida. Han tardado la mitad que los EEUU en tomar Faluya defendida por 3000 milicianos con armas ligeras y sin misiles guiados AT. Tu


----------



## El-Mano (18 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> He visto un video sin censura, no recuerdo dónde, y aparece destruido dos o tres edificios con la planta baja aún sin contruir, probablemente era un almacén militar.



Me autocito, era esto. Pero si la propia prensa de aquí dice que era una instalación militar, ya te puedes imaginar que sería algún almacén improvisado de armas o algo así.









Zelenski anuncia que ya ha empezado la gran ofensiva rusa para tomar el Donbás


La maquinaria de guerra del Kremlin lanza centenares de misiles y proyectiles de artillería mientras ultima su asalto sobre el este del país




www.elperiodico.com





Video en telegram t.me/Anna_News_MSK/9910


----------



## delhierro (18 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Korea del Norte XXXL. Evidentemente Putin ha perdido la cabeza, y la borregada que le sigue también.



Todo lo contrario. Parece que el tio va aceptando la realidad, nunca sera un socio, y si alguna vez es lacayo trocearian su pais. Así pues debe jugar duro, no admitir las reglas que otros le marcan. Así lo hace Corea del Norte con un potencial diminuto y siguen ahí, imaginate Rusia.


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

Denys Miroshnichenko, presidente del Consejo Popular del LNR, habló de la situación en Izyum (región de Kharkiv), donde está luchando con sus combatientes. En el vídeo, Denys habla del silencio, pero hoy Izyum está bajo un intenso fuego nazi desde la mañana. Antes, en la dirección de Kharkiv, las brigadas 93, 95 y 25 de las AFU sufrieron grandes pérdidas. Esta es su manera de "devolver la jugada" a la ciudad liberada por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

t.me/Soldierline/3693

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

Veo como una vez más el régimen de Kiev masacra fácilmente y con una sonrisa de cocaína a miles de sus combatientes. Cambiándolas por galletas occidentales, incursionando en la política.

¿Volverá a aceptarlo la sociedad ucraniana?

Lo que está ocurriendo en Azovstal, lo que ocurrirá en la caldera condicional de Kramatorsk, pudo y puede ser detenido. La sociedad ucraniana debe exigir al régimen de Kiev que deje de mentir. Destrozadlo todo y empezad el camino de la recuperación. Hubo una oportunidad en 2015 después de Debaltseve. Y entonces se sacaron conclusiones, pero desgraciadamente no las mismas.

Mariupol es otra oportunidad. Entonces el precio de las oportunidades crecerá exponencialmente.

Ahora es un buen momento para recordar la caldera de Debaltseve, con el telón de fondo de Mariupol.

Esto es, ante todo, para los ciudadanos de Ucrania. Fíjate bien en cómo te engañaron entonces. Ahora es incluso peor. 

t.me/sashakots/31396


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

Kiev exige un "corredor humanitario urgente desde la planta de Azovstal en Mariupol para evacuar a mujeres, niños y otros civiles" - Vereshchuk

¿Y qué pasa con los nazis que están atrincherados en este combinado? ¿Se trata de rehenes o se refiere a los militantes como "mujeres, niños y otros civiles"?

t.me/sashakots/31395


----------



## delhierro (18 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Los valientes de Kadirov.



Totalmente intacto, bueno aparte de los nazis muertos, ahí ya tienen unos pocos camiones para el ejercito de las republicas., para los otanicos que se preocupan por estas cosillas.


----------



## Bartleby (18 Abr 2022)

*El Estado Islámico pide perpetrar atentados en Europa*
*El portavoz del grupo yihadista ha llamado a sus seguidores a aprovechar la guerra en Ucrania*










El Estado Islámico pide perpetrar atentados en Europa


El portavoz del grupo yihadista ha llamado a sus seguidores a aprovechar la guerra en Ucrania




www.elcorreo.com


----------



## frangelico (18 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *El Estado Islámico pide perpetrar atentados en Europa*
> *El portavoz del grupo yihadista ha llamado a sus seguidores a aprovechar la guerra en Ucrania*
> 
> 
> ...



En Europa sí y en EEUU no?


----------



## Teuro (18 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Europa no tiene identidad propia y eso es consecuencia directa de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Sin identidad propia es imposible defender los intereses propios, máxime, bajo la subyugación norteamericana. La situación actual no es derivada de una sobrepresión impuesta por Rusia sino por EEUU.
> 
> Es sumamente complejo desenvolverse en dicho escenario, pero de no ser consciente del mismo Europa jamás estará capacitada para defender intereses propios.



Europa jamás tuvo "identidad propia", bueno, quizás en la época de los romanos. Lo que hay es una identidad francesa, británica, holandesa, portuguesa, danesa, etc ... Bueno, a decir verdad ni eso, al final saldrían como unas 200 entidades europeas. El cancer de Europa es el nacionalismo.


----------



## Bartleby (18 Abr 2022)

Bruselas prepara una ley que obligará a las plataformas a frenar la proliferación de bulos y cuenta con instrumentos para detectar y corregir narrativas contrarias a los intereses europeos


----------



## user_tt (18 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Pero Donbass y Crimea no gozan de una amplia autonomía ¿Qué hacer en ese caso? Nada? Debe consentir Rusia que Ucrania machaque a los rusos de la zona?



No hay actores sin responsabilidad en este cuento, por eso el orden.
Y tambien hay acciones intermedias como suministrar armamento sin invadir el país, eso tambien es hacer algo

Si en Cataluña hubiera habido una mayoría independentista de verdad, hubieran cojones y hubiera armamento, que joder, ya es hacerse muchas pajas mentales,... el ejercito español estaría machacando a los catalanes.... y tu estarías ( me imagino ) en contra de cualquier apoyo de un país externo, por ejemplo el ejército ingles actuara en su favor, y aqui viene lo importante: *independientemente* de que hubieran estado discriminados o no

Por eso el orden

Pero en politica internacional, no manda el "que debería hacer", sino el "que puedo imponer o me dejan hacer" y asi estamos, Con USA meando por donde quiere, Rusia invadiendo países, etc


----------



## EUROPIA (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## Octubrista (18 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La OTAN está destinando mucho dinero a la propaganda. Sabe que es un terreno donde sí puede llevarse el gato al agua, al menos en Occidente.



El problema de la propaganda es que está dirigida para que la borregada acepte una guerra bajo argumentos falsos.

Que la gente se sume a la guerra entusiasta y asuma pérdidas de libertades, sacrificios materiales, tragedias personales, etc; y en el fondo es una guerra para mantener el privilegio del bloque anglosajón (imprimir fiat desde la nada) y mantener el monopolio del comercio de hidrocarburos, y la creación de precios.


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

El asesor jefe de la oficina de Zelenskyy, Podolyak, duda de que el Kremlin acepte la oferta de intercambio del propio Medvedchuk por los militares ucranianos en Mariupol

Como si no tuviéramos a nadie más para cambiar a estos militantes que a Medvedchuk. Como si fuera más querido que los soldados rusos

t.me/Doninside/12025


----------



## frangelico (18 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Estamos bajando el nivel... a ISIS le mandaban *Toyotas Hilux*, a los ucranianos apenas si *Fiat Fullback*.



Y no regalan ningún Tesla, con lo bien que quedaría en una guerra esto, tan eco y resiliente


Y también que les den Fiat puede ser señal de algo. Los Toyota son coches resistentes y duraderos y los Fiat basura de usar y tirar.


----------



## Teuro (18 Abr 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> De Jerson, Zaporiyia, Donetsk y Lujansk no se van a ir.
> Jerson porque suministra el agua para Crimea y Zaporiyia porque es la unión terrestre de Crimea/Jerson con Donetsk y Lujansk.
> 
> Las únicas dudas es si irán por Jarkov y Odessa.



Seguramente los 17 millones de km cuadrados de territorio y una "agobiante" y "axfisiante" densidad de población de 8 habitantes por kilómetro cuadrado (98 en España y esto es un erial despoblado) justifica anexar al „Lebensraum Ruso“ todas esas provincias ucranianas.


----------



## Bartleby (18 Abr 2022)

Mariupol está bajo control ruso, lo que queda de Azov se ha atrincherado en la acería de Azovstal. La Sexta lo cuenta así


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

Los militantes del grupo rebelde Azov han publicado un vídeo de su ataque a un convoy de vehículos civiles, que aparentemente transportaba ayuda humanitaria para los residentes de Mariupol.

Los bastardos llamaron a su salida "contraataque". 

t.me/epoddubny/9853


----------



## Xan Solo (18 Abr 2022)

Y si...?

¿Y si suponemos, por un momento, que Zelenski es un activo ruso?

Imaginemos cómo podríamos usarlo para destruir Ucrania... 
a) de entrada, deberíamos dejar que las decisiones importantes las tomasen los idiotas más integrales de tu gobierno, esto es, la gente bajo el mandato de EE.UU. Zelenski se vería forzado. Intentaría discutir con los nazis, pero les dejaría hacer. 
b) eliminaría cualquier posibilidad de acuerdo, aunque se hubiese firmado Minsk. Lo negociado no vale. Lo lógico -Crimea- sería negado. No hay acuerdo posible. Pediría lo imposible, siempre.
c) Cuando occidente me impulsase a la guerra contra el Donbáss, aceptaría encantado, enviando y preparando tropas a mansalva. Al mismo tiempo prepararía zonas fortificadas, ¿lógica militar? ¿Qué sentido tiene fortificarse para atacar? ¡La lógica militar no tiene nada que ver! El objetivo es cabrear a Rusia, para eso hay que seguir bombardeando civiles y esperar un contraataque prorruso que los desangre. Ese plan satisface a la OTAN... a primera vista.
d) Todo el tiempo estaría exigiendo a Europa cosas absurdas, como que no compren gas ruso... mientras por el propio territorio de Zelenski pasa una tubería de gas ruso hacia Europa QUE NO CORTA. ¿No sería mejor cortarlo, al menos ahora que NS2 ya está muerto y enterrado?
e) Cuando vienen los rusos ordenas cosas absurdas, criminales, como permitir la liberación y entrega de armas a criminales convictos, el escudarse en civiles, o sabotear cualquier atisbo de negociación. Al mismo tiempo destrozas la moral europea exigiendo cosas absurdas en los parlamentos nacionales y sembrando cizaña, contra España en Países Bajos, contra empresas en ciertos países, insultas a Alemania... ¿eres un idiota integral pero en Europa te presentan como el "lider del mundo libre"? ¿Qué sentido tiene?
Pero, si fueses un agente ruso, Zelenski lucharía -como agente ruso- para hacer imposible cualquier acuerdo, porque un acuerdo habría terminado con una intervención rusa "light" y, por tanto, con la continuidad de Ucrania... así pues ¿estará Zelenski luchando a favor de Rusia? ¿Será esa la clave de la famosa "Z"? ¿Qué otro interés puede tener Zelenski en adoptar una postura absurda que llevará a la muerte a mucha gente... y a su propio país? 

Salvo lo último (lo de la "Z"), que es una boutade, lo demás encaja bastante bien. 

Y otro chupito de licor café...


----------



## alcorconita (18 Abr 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Es de un calibre muy pequeño ¿ que uso puede tener?



En ese escenario lo estará usando la AK-101 ó la AK-102


----------



## thanos2 (18 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Mariupol está bajo control ruso, lo que queda de Azov se ha atrincherado en la acería de Azovstal. La Sexta lo cuenta así



Pero cómo se puede mentir tanto en tan poco espacio?????

Cómo pueden decir que es la población de la ciudad de Mariupol la que no se rinde, si a la población de Mariupol casi la exterminan los nazis que están atrincherados y que pueden haber secuestrado a parte de esa población como rehenes civiles?

Pero cómo no es delito que un medio de comunicación manipule así?????


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

La bandera de la victoria sobre el vehículo blindado Lynx de la brigada de choque del ejército ruso marchando sobre Slavyansk

t.me/mig41/16590


----------



## Teuro (18 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Europa ni tiene, ni ha tenido nunca, "intereses propios". Existen "intereses alemanes", "intereses franceses", etc.... etc.... enmarcados dentro de una alianza estratégica con USA a la que se supeditan todos sin excepción.
> 
> Cuando el imperio USA caiga, ya está cayendo ahora mismo, y arrastre a "Europa" en su caida, cada perro lamerá su pijo, tirará por su lao y "Europa" implosionará. A lo máximo que podemos aspirar cada pais europeo es a un lider inteligente que sepa discernir el momento justo y oportuno para cambiarse al bando chino-ruso, sobre todo chino, sin mayores perjuicios. Vamos, sin que nos pase como a Ucrania que ha pretendido cambiar de bando en el peor momento y con el peor criterio (salirse del bando con todas las papeletas para ganar para meterse en el que tiene todas las papeletas para perder)....



Vaya, te has adelantado. Acabo de decir exactamente lo mismo acerca de la "identidad europea". Pero no saco la misma conclusión, la mía es más negativa: Europa terminará (bueno, lo es ya desde la IIGM) siendo el campo de batalla de intereses extranjeros (como lo es Ucrania). En el fondo Europa está mas cerca de África que de Asia: tribus violentas que se organizan mejor que las africanas.


----------



## Bartleby (18 Abr 2022)

Si quiero enterarme de qué está pasando en Mariupol, es importante que busque informadores que informan desde Mariupol, no desde Kiev. Para entendernos, es como si algo que está aconteciendo en Oviedo, me lo cuenta un periodista desde Valencia.


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

El Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU debatirá la situación en Ucrania el 19 de abril, informa TASS

t.me/mig41/16589


----------



## Teuro (18 Abr 2022)

radium dijo:


> Puede ser el fin de Ucrania como pais.



... Y el motivo para hacerle un "aparheit" occidental a Rusia. Van a ser unos leprosos a nivel mundial, aunque ya sabemos que en esto de los genoticios al final los muertos se entierran y se pudren mientras que la tierra conquistada se queda, mirad sino como va a terminar lo del Sáhara Occidental.


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

La vida cotidiana de la guerra. Imágenes de Go Pro. Frente Izyum.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43338


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Abr 2022)

56.8K views14:53

 In the Ukrainian TV channels, this photo is being dispersed with information that the Ukrainian soldiers blocked in Mariupol appealed to the Pope to unblock them.






LA SEGUNDA ES BROMA​


----------



## Teuro (18 Abr 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> La Ucrania actual ya no tiene ningún sentido. Aunque se retirasen los rusos mañana mismo, el único futuro que veo a corto plazo es limpieza étnica y guerra civil como en Yugoslavia. Cuanto antes se negocien las nuevas fronteras, mejor para todos.



Puede que lo más inteligente hubiera sido haber dejado en el 91 los territorios rusos en Rusia y los ucranianos en Ucrania y el que no esté a gusto en su región que migre a otra. Pero lo hemos dicho, los culpables de todo esto fueron Stalin y los líderes soviéticos posteriores.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Abr 2022)

SERAS USADO PARA DEFENDER A PEDERASTAS JAZAROS NAZIS
Y SERAS FELIZ


Prisoners of the 95th ODShBr. These four were lucky, but four of their comrades were not.

65.8K views12:53


CON SUERTE TE HACEN PRISIONERO LOS RUSOS Y TE SALVAN





PRISIONEROS DETENIDOS​


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

Es interesante estar en el meollo de la cuestión, algo que no ocurría desde hace 75 años. La ofensiva en la dirección eslava aumenta, el estruendo de la artillería de cañones y cohetes, el trabajo de los tanques, los combates con armas pequeñas, el rugido de la aviación.

Radeika transmite roncamente sobre los combates en el siguiente pueblo: hasta dos compañías de infantería del enemigo intentan contraatacar, veo tanques, etc.

Como es habitual, por la tarde se trae otro lote de prisioneros desde el frente (hoy el Servicio de Entrega ya ha trabajado 2 veces). Curiosamente, cada vez que traen Vsushnikov de diferentes unidades. A las brigadas 95, 93 y 25 se añadieron los jaegers 71 de Kremenchug.

Las AFU tienen las pérdidas más importantes. Creo que si a los prisioneros se les muestran los discursos de Arestovich y de los representantes del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania, en los que hablan del cerco de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas cerca de Izyum o de los asentamientos "liberados" de las AFU, se quedarán muy sorprendidos.

Todos los que han sido capturados dicen que sus comandantes los han abandonado. Son utilizados como carne de cañón y lanzados al combate inmediatamente después de su llegada al frente. Es obvio que las AFU necesitan reemplazar al menos parte de las pérdidas lo antes posible y ganar tiempo para preparar la siguiente línea de defensa.

El cemento de esta línea es la sangre y la carne de los soldados de las AFU, que se destruyen cada hora con todos los medios de destrucción de que disponen las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43337


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Abr 2022)

MORISAS SIN 1 PIERNA CONDUCIENDO TANQUES

PARA DEFENDER A ULTRA NAZIONALISTAS SODOMITAS JAZAROS DE LA OTAN

Y SERAS FELIZ

OTAN : NO TENDRAS NADA Y SERAS UN TANQUISTA DE 20 Y POCOS : FELIZ


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

Desde Mykolaiv se confirmó que los banderitas habían vuelto a sufrir grandes pérdidas.
Una vez más, invitan a todos los que quieran donar sangre urgentemente.
Hoy escribimos que uno de los "maricones" de la 28ª brigada de las AFU fue golpeado por un fuerte puño ruso.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43336


----------



## Gnidlog (18 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> rusia relanza su programa para la.colonizacion de la luna



hay nazis en la luna?


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

Los mercenarios siguen divirtiéndose en Ucrania. Pero cambian de opinión al instante en cuanto se les dispara. La artillería y la aviación rusas sólo les hacen pensar en una cosa: salir cuanto antes de ese terrible país.

t.me/Soldierline/3694


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

Los estudiantes convencieron a su hilarante profesor de la Universidad Estatal de Moscú para que creara un canal telegram sobre economía

Nos cuenta lo que ocurre en la economía mundial de forma divertida e interesante, explicando procesos complejos de manera que un escolar pueda entenderlos.

Es una época de crisis, pero estos conocimientos de economía te ayudarán a planificar tu presupuesto para los próximos años, de manera que siempre tengas dinero.

Apúntate, te lo agradecerás después, aquí tienes el enlace t.me/professoreconomy


----------



## user_tt (18 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Mariupol está bajo control ruso, lo que queda de Azov se ha atrincherado en la acería de Azovstal. La Sexta lo cuenta así



Poner esa musica de fondo peliculera en una cronica de guerra debería ser crimen de lesa humanidad


----------



## llabiegu (18 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Seguramente los 17 millones de km cuadrados de territorio y una "agobiante" y "axfisiante" densidad de población de 8 habitantes por kilómetro cuadrado (98 en España y esto es un erial despoblado) justifica anexar al „Lebensraum Ruso“ todas esas provincias ucranianas.



Rusia es un país enorme con muy malas salidas al mar. Los únicos puertos navegables todo el año estan en el Mar Negro.
Sólo dejando Odessa sin ocupar ya tienen un problema con la OTAN, Ucrania se va a quedar sin acceso al mar. Aún así tiene el problema de los Dardanelos, ahí es donde entra el eje Bulgaria-Serbia-Montenegro.


----------



## rejon (18 Abr 2022)

Emboscada a un convoy ruso.


----------



## Teuro (18 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> En España puede pasar cualquier cosa, no hay esperanza. Hablaba sobre todo de los paises serios del norte de Europa. En España es todo dejadez, que podría ser buena cosa si fuese por humildad y humanidad, pero es por arrogancia, soberbia y puro agotamiento tras ruido y furia sin sentido. La I República fue de coña, el turnismo canovista fue de coña, los carlistas eran de coña, Primo de Rivera y su régimen prelerrouxista eran de puta coña, la II República anduvo sobrada de parásitos, a coña no llegó como demuestra la reacción que produjo, y hasta el franquismo con toda su brutalidad y ríos de sangre era una puta coña, una bufonada grotesca. Sangrienta e inhumana, pero de coña, festival de carnaval, autarquía, opus dei, coña bufonesca total. A España nadie la toma en serio hace muchísimo tiempo.
> 
> Y es que para ser serio, lo primero que hay que tener es un mínimo de disciplina. Otra palabra que levanta alergia en la cultura hispanistaní, plagada de francotiradores y propensa al mesianismo personal. Todo esto es fruto de una sociedad sin cohesión, y el nacionalismo español es la verbalización de todo este estado de cosas y el conjuro para mantenerlas congeladas en el tiempo. De ahí no puede salir nada bueno cuando las cosas se tuerzan definitivamente.



España solo mejoró y salió algo bueno tras una invasión de 800 años. Ahora creo que ni con el doble de tiempo ...


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

El famoso "vagón de oro" del oligarca ucraniano Medvedchuk. Y un político ucraniano. No es ruso y no es pro-ruso. Ucraniano. Que dijo que había que juzgar a las milicias que tomaron las armas para proteger su tierra de los nazis ucranianos. Y quien hoy pida que se cambie a este hombre -ya sea por mercenarios británicos, combatientes de Azov o incluso por unas cuantas ametralladoras- debería recordar en primer lugar que esos "vagones de oro" contienen el dinero que llegó a Ucrania a través de Medvedchuk, quien prometió formar una oposición prorrusa, pero al final la convirtió en un circo pro-banderista fomentado por la Oficina Presidencial. Y no me digan que hay que arrastrar a Medvedchuk para que no renuncie a los planes que conocía. Si tenía algo que filtrar, ya lo hizo. Y sustituir a un pícaro político por alguien que ha matado y seguirá matando rusos es la mayor estupidez posible hoy en día.

t.me/mig41/16591


----------



## Oso Polar (18 Abr 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Tiene toda la lógica, no se ve daño de un misil antibuque por ningún lado además los neptune es como un KH-35, el único misil subsónico del ejercito ruso, son misiles lento y fáciles de derribar, son como los misiles occidentales que son muy simples pero no deja muy bien a Rusia que se hayan destrozado su propio barco por falta de buen mantenimiento.



Viendo el lado negativo, el menor mal es que el barco se hundiera por motivos distintos a un ataque con misiles, teniendo en cuenta que los Neptune son una modificación de misiles de la era soviética y recién estaban entrando en servicio por lo que el sistema AA del crucero Moskva debió de derribarlos con facilidad.

Las razones más plausibles son negligencia o un "Acto de Dios", recordar que hasta el Challenger exploto en mil pedazos en el aíre.


----------



## crocodile (18 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Una parte de las administraciones civiles de los territorios de las regiones de Jersón y Zaporizhzhya sigue funcionando a las órdenes de Kiev
> 
> Un aparato administrativo leal a Kiev sigue funcionando en varias localidades que están bajo control ruso desde hace casi dos meses. A pesar de la actitud positiva hacia Rusia por parte de los residentes ordinarios de Kherson y Zaporizhzhya, de vez en cuando se producen incidentes más que extraños.
> 
> ...



Ya estamos con la blandura. Es alucinante.


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

El capitán de 3er rango Alexander Chirva, comandante del gran buque de desembarco de la Flota del Mar Negro Cesar Kunikov, ha muerto a causa de las heridas.

Su despedida se ha celebrado hoy en Sebastopol.

Alexander Chirva resultó gravemente herido en un combate con neonazis en Ucrania. Su valentía, profesionalidad y experiencia salvaron la vida de los miembros de la tripulación.

t.me/mig41/16592


----------



## Zhukov (18 Abr 2022)

El camino a Slavyansk.
En 2014, estábamos sentados en las trincheras de Semyonovka, en el cruce a la entrada de Slaviansk. El blindado BMP enemigol les regaba con proyectiles de 30 mm sobre sus cabezas, Motorola corrió alegremente entre las trincheras, pateó a la milicia que estaba angustiada por los primeros ataques de artillería, les enseñó a no tener miedo. El refugio fue sacudido por la llegada de proyectiles de 152 mm. En la calle, las casas de los ancianos que aún recordaban la guerra estaban en llamas.

Voha (el sucesor de Motorola, muerto en Volnovakha este año), entonces todavía muy joven, condujo en un todoterreno roto y nos llevó a las alturas cerca de Semyonovka.

Han pasado 8 años y ahora Semenovka está a 35 km de distancia. Y cambiamos de lugar. Neonazis en las trincheras excavadas por la milicia. Los mismos nombres de lugares en los mapas y en la cabeza: Karachun, Bylbasovka, Karpovka, Yampol, Artem, Slavkurort, Seversky Donetsk. Y aquí, por supuesto, la ironía. Sabemos que ellos saben que nosotros sabemos. Conocemos todos los caminos a través de plantaciones forestales, puentes y ríos, alturas y barrancos, intersecciones en la ciudad y trincheras Semenovka. Y luego está Kramatorsk, Druzhkovka, Konstantinovka y ya Donetsk. Parece tan cerca, pero para algunos serán los kilómetros más difíciles de la vida, y para algunos serán los últimos.

@epoddubny

vídeo









Дорога на Славянск


В 2014 мы сидели в окопах Семеновки, на перекрестке у въезда в Славянск. БТР поливал «тридцаткой» над головами, Мотик весело бегал между окопами, пинал очумевших от первых арт. ударов ополченцев, учил их не бояться. В блиндаже потряхивало от прилетов 152-мм снарядов. На улице пылали дома...




antimaydan.info


----------



## Teuro (18 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Leópolis queda a nada de la frontera con Bielorrusia. Si hubiesen destinado tropas a tomar toda la región occidental desde el principio... El control directo sobre esas carreteras y ferrocarriles era vital para evitar daños adicionales. Ahora la OTAN no podría estar metiendo ni un solo mercenario, ni una sola bala en Ucrania.



Los rusos desprecian a la "católica" Leópolis. No la quieren.


----------



## Seronoser (18 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Territorio completamente llano y con escasa-nula presencia militar antes de la guerra.
> 
> Subnormal.



Vamos, que no has salido de Albacete 
Ojo aquí con el Zhukov del Mercadona, un estratega que desgraciadamente, no conoce ni a su padre, entre los 24 clientes habituales de su madre, pero aquí está, contándonos que errrrr terreno ehhhh llanooohhhhh.

Joder es que no falla…otro forero del 2020..la hornada de subnormales del 2020 es inigualable


----------



## Teuro (18 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Las ONGs hacen más mal que bien. no sólo en Rusia, sino allí por donde sientan sus reales, España incluida. Como dije en otro mensaje, detrás suelen estar la NED, la Open Society, y otro tipo de fundaciones, que en muchos casos son en realidad tapaderas de la CIA. Luego hay otras que si bien nacieron con fines nobles, ahora reciben financiación proveniente, directa o indirectamente de los EEUU, Reino Unido, etc.
> 
> Supongo que les habrán aplicado la ley, y como tal se considera que son agentes extranjeros.



No te creas, tienen su labor, otra cosa es que se magnifique desde sectores progres y de la izquierda.


----------



## crocodile (18 Abr 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Yo me imagino que volvemos al principio de la guerra y supongamos que el ejército ucraniano se rinde en masa, prácticamente no hay coste de vidas ni material, los americanos se quedan silvando y Zelenski se tiene que comer la corbata. El resultado plausible habría sido el obligar por la fuerza a llevar a la práctica los acuerdos de Minsk, reconocer Crimea como rusa, reformar la Constitución para que Ucrania sea neutral, y pista.
> Pero a día de hoy, con el coste brutal de vidas, material y económico a cuenta de las sanciones… Ucrania se ha acabado como país. Si alguien cree que los rusos se van a ir por donde han venido…



Sería para que Putiniano se fuese .


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

Distribución de suministros humanitarios en Mariupol.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43340

_Videos en el enlace_


----------



## rejon (18 Abr 2022)

Cómo han cambiado las versiones de las autoridades rusas sobre el "objetivo de la operación especial" en Ucrania.


----------



## mazuste (18 Abr 2022)

Las contradicciones de clase y la guerra en Ucrania

análisis socio-económico de Ucrania que lleva a la guerra. 
El éxito de la resolución del conflicto puede depender de la reforma económica en Rusia.


----------



## TOJO_3 (18 Abr 2022)

user_tt dijo:


> No hay actores sin responsabilidad en este cuento, por eso el orden.
> Y tambien hay acciones intermedias como suministrar armamento sin invadir el país, eso tambien es hacer algo
> 
> Si en Cataluña hubiera habido una mayoría independentista de verdad, hubieran cojones y hubiera armamento, que joder, ya es hacerse muchas pajas mentales,... el ejercito español estaría machacando a los catalanes.... y tu estarías ( me imagino ) en contra de cualquier apoyo de un país externo, por ejemplo el ejército ingles actuara en su favor, y aqui viene lo importante: *independientemente* de que hubieran estado discriminados o no
> ...



Si quieres extrapolar lo del Dombass a España ya te echo una mano:

1º Por lo que sea Cataluña consigue una independencia negociada con el resto de España.
2º Todo el mundo en Cataluña vive un tiempo en relativa armonía.
3º Nacionalistas étnicos catalanes (racistas vamos, lo que vienen siendo los indepes a día de hoy) dan un golpe y prohíben partidos politicos que quieran llevarse bien con España, prohíben el castellano en la educación, administración y medios de comunicación.
4º Manifestaciones en las zonas castellano-parlantes y no nacionalistas.
5º Batallones nacionalistas entran a limpiar Cataluña de "ñordos" que no se dejan pisar y se resisten.
6º Los "ñordos" proclaman la Republica Popular de Cataluña-Charnegia.

Y esto sin involucrar potencias extranjeras.

El resto haz cuentas.


----------



## crocodile (18 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> En Europa sí y en EEUU no?



A sus amos no los van a atacar


----------



## Teuro (18 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Los 2s7m Malka rusos permiten utilizar munición nuclear, es probable que de utilizar armas nucleares tácticas sean de este tipo y mediante tal soporte.
> 
> No es algo que suponga un gran punto de inflexión en tiempo real, pero si supone una potenciación de la artillería brutal, barriendo zonas mucho más amplias, en menos tiempo y con mucho menos medios. No son utilizables en zonas pobladas, pero si determinantes en espacios abiertos.



Si claro, en los campos de girasoles. Y luego que te vendan en aceite a mitad de precio.


----------



## Oso Polar (18 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Tu sabes el ostión que mete un torpedo? Nada que ver con un misil, deja daños visibles por encima de la linea de flotación. De hecho levanta los buques al impactar, incluso en muchos casos los parte en dos. Obviamente al Moskva se le atribuye un peso de desplazamiento y nivel de blindaje muy elevados, pero aún con todo un impacto de torpedo deja rastros muy visibles.
> 
> Ahora bien, torpedos modernos que perforen y detonen ya en el interior y tal, lo desconozco.



Un torpedo no puede partir un crucero o un acorazado de esos tiempos a menos que sea un impacto de "suerte" y que le de en la "Santa Marta".


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (18 Abr 2022)

La caída de Mariupol supondrá un importante punto de inflexión que dará lugar a la próxima fase de la operación rusa. A partir de ahí...

La historia nos azecha, señores. Hay tiempo para todo, incluso para tomarse en serio la III Guerra Mundial.


----------



## Evangelion (18 Abr 2022)

TOJO_3 dijo:


> Si quieres extrapolar lo del Dombass a España ya te echo una mano:
> 
> 1º Por lo que sea Cataluña consigue una independencia negociada con el resto de España.
> 2º Todo el mundo en Cataluña vive un tiempo en relativa armonía.
> ...



Menudo cubo de mierda has cagado.
Eso se parece en nada a la realidad Ucranina.


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

*Dmytro Shkrebets, que perdió a su hijo que servía en el crucero Moskva:*

"He leído todos los comentarios de la gente que se llama a sí misma ucraniana, nunca he visto más odio, ira y estupidez impotente. La gente que se llama a sí misma ucraniana, no se equivoca, es exactamente lo que es. No hay muerte, veré a mi hijo tarde o temprano, y vosotros, criaturas con forma humana, pero que habéis perdido toda apariencia de ser humano, os quedaréis con vuestro odio.
Las escorias no tienen nacionalidad, yo amo a mi país, Rusia, y los responsables de la muerte de nuestros hijos responderán. Nos ocuparemos de ello nosotros mismos, y tú recuperarás tu humanidad. No me he equivocado con vosotros, gente que se llama a sí misma ucraniana, sois exactamente lo que parecéis ser..."

t.me/mig41/16594


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

*Los analistas de la CNN escriben "por qué es importante que Putin tome el Donbass". Curioso.*

Los puntos clave de la conversación son:

1. Una victoria rusa en la región conmocionaría a Occidente pero podría salvar los objetivos militares de Putin, mientras que una derrota podría consolidar su invasión como un fracaso histórico. De cualquier manera, es casi seguro que conducirá a una mayor devastación del Donbass, un lugar histórica y culturalmente significativo cuya proximidad a Rusia ha determinado en gran medida su tumultuosa existencia.

2. A pesar de haber obtenido la independencia junto con el resto de Ucrania en 1991, el Donbass ha mantenido su lugar en la mente de los dirigentes rusos. Un famoso cartel de propaganda soviética de 1921 se refería al Donbass como "el corazón de Rusia", representando la región como un órgano palpitante con vasos que se extienden por todo el imperio ruso. Antes, la región formaba parte del concepto de "Novorossiya" o "Nueva Rusia". Y esta imagen histórica puede persistir en la propia visión del mundo de Putin, sugieren los expertos.

3. El proyecto de revivir la URSS no podría haberse llevado a cabo sin los esfuerzos por recuperar el Donbass, dada su resonancia emocional como columna vertebral industrial del Imperio ruso.

4. "Hay muchas posibilidades de que Putin proceda ahora a la partición real de Ucrania; esto le dará lo suficiente para reclamar la victoria a nivel interno y apaciguar a sus críticos que hablan de una invasión fallida", dijo Samir Puri, investigador principal de la oficina de seguridad urbana y guerra híbrida del Instituto Internacional de Estudios Estratégicos (IISS), que trabajó como monitor del alto el fuego en Donbass de 2014 a 2015.

"Tomar Donbass (sería) un premio de consolación porque Kiev está ahora fuera del alcance militar de Rusia, pero es un buen premio de consolación", dijo Puri.

t.me/mig41/16593


----------



## kelden (18 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> ... Y el motivo para hacerle un* "aparheit" occidental* a Rusia. *Van a ser unos leprosos a nivel mundial*, aunque ya sabemos que en esto de los genoticios al final los muertos se entierran y se pudren mientras que la tierra conquistada se queda, mirad sino como va a terminar lo del Sáhara Occidental.



Nadie en el resto del mundo sigue las sanciones occidentales y comercian con ellos como si nada.


----------



## pirivi-parava (18 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Si quiero enterarme de qué está pasando en Mariupol, es importante que busque informadores que informan desde Mariupol, no desde Kiev. Para entendernos, es como si algo que está aconteciendo en Oviedo, me lo cuenta un periodista desde Valencia.



Pues ya sabes 
Patrick Lancaster


----------



## Teuro (18 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> *EMPATE TÉCNICO EN UCRANIA:
> 
> PORQUÉ PUTIN VA GANANDO LA GUERRA MILITAR,
> Y LOS YANQUIS VAN GANANDO LA GUERRA PSICO-TERRORISTA*
> ...



En realidad no hace falta ganar una guerra para ganar "el relato" y proclamarte ganador de ella. Le pongo un ejemplo: Ni Francia ni China ganaron la IIGM, y ahí están, como "vecedores". Otro ejemplo: Fue la URSS quien conquistó Berlín, y así lo sabía la totalidad de la población mundial en 1945. Hoy día la absoluta mayoría de la población de occidente está convencida que quién derrotó a los nazis fue EEUU. Da igual el hecho, sino como se cuenta a largo plazo. La probabilidad de que Putin pierda el juicio de la historia es casi seguro.


----------



## Guaguei (18 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Mariupol está bajo control ruso, lo que queda de Azov se ha atrincherado en la acería de Azovstal. La Sexta lo cuenta así


----------



## Trajanillo (18 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> El problema es qeu cuando uno se pasa de partidista como es tu caso, desprecia la realiadad. Mariopol esta tomada y su guarnición de 10.000 - 12000 soldados destruida. Han tardado la mitad que los EEUU en tomar Faluya defendida por 3000 milicianos con armas ligeras y sin misiles guiados AT. Tu



Además que en aquella época no existía el aparato propagandistico que hay ahora...


----------



## Teuro (18 Abr 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> Queda claro que después del hundimiento del Moskva, ya solo puede haber una rendición incondicional de Ucrania, aunque tengan que arrasarla y dejarla inhabitable por 1000 años.



¿Cuánto odio no? También se comió UK el hundimiento de su buque insignia en las Malvinas y no por ello arrasaron Buenos Aires. Si no quieres que te hundan barcos lo mejor es no ir entrando en casas ajenas.


----------



## amcxxl (18 Abr 2022)

MUY GRAVE: Gonzalo Lira , que estaba en Jarkov lleva desaparecido desde el viernes a las 13:00 que puso su ultimo post

En su cuenta de twitter en la que posteaba a diario decia que si en 12 horas no habia noticias, seria otra victima del regimen de Zelensky 

Extremadamente preocupante que @realGonzaloLira , un ciudadano estadounidense en Ucrania, ha desaparecido de las redes sociales. 
*Estaba programado para entrevistarme el viernes pasado* sobre el secuestro y asesinato de disidentes de la SBU de Zelensky, y ahora me temo que se ha convertido en su última víctima. #DondeEstaGonzaloLira


*Gonzalo Lira estaba programado para estar en George Galloway @MoatsTV el domingo 17 de abril. *
Galloway confirmó que no puede comunicarse con Lira. no presentardo 
Lira ha estado desaparecida durante 2 días, 6 horas y contando. Se presume capturado o ya no vivo 

Ahora es seguro asumir que @realGonzaloLira ha sido secuestrado por la SBU o asesinado por unidades paramilitares nazis en la ciudad de Kharkov. Varias personas del interior de la ciudad me han enviado mensajes y su i-net funciona bien. ¡Le pido a @ChileMFA que investigue este asunto ya que él es de Chile! 


17 de abril: Scott Ritter: "Kharkov es definitivamente una ciudad que está firmemente bajo el control de los nazis. Y cualquiera que viva en esa ciudad, como el Sr. Lira, que no es de esa persuasión política, está en riesgo". #GonzaloLira 

17 de abril: Scott Ritter sobre la situación en Járkov: "Los nazis... el Batallón Azov y los de su calaña... estas milicias vagan por las calles de la ciudad en busca de disidentes, colaboradores... y los matan". 


Gonzalo Lira dijo a fines de marzo que el Daily Beast estaba tratando de matarlo. Este no fue un comentario improvisado.
Los medios administrados por Atlantic Council/CIA son aquellos como Daily Beast, Vice, Buzzfeed, WaPo, NYT y otros.


----------



## pemebe (18 Abr 2022)

Los chinos siguen dando cera a los americanos (globaltimes.cn)

Voldemort" del orden mundial: Estados Unidos es el "Señor de las Tinieblas" empeñado en destruir el orden internacional

*"Sólo en un año, nuestras sanciones pueden acabar con los últimos 15 años de ganancias económicas de Rusia" y convertir a Rusia en "un paria en la escena internacional".* *Estas declaraciones del presidente estadounidense Joe Biden tras el estallido del conflicto militar ruso-ucraniano son aterradoras. EE.UU. podría aplicar un plan de "estrangulamiento" económico y político a una superpotencia como Rusia, por no hablar de otros países no tan poderosos.*

Avivando las llamas para crear agitación, utilizando la hegemonía económica y financiera para sancionar a los oponentes, y formando camarillas para crear aislamiento político - Estados Unidos está utilizando su hegemonía para socavar el orden internacional.

De hecho, el enfoque del gobierno estadounidense es bastante similar al de Voldemort: ambos creen en el poder, reclutan seguidores, utilizan la violencia y quieren matar repetidamente a sus competidores para mantener la supremacía.

Tras el estallido del conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania, Estados Unidos no persuadió a Moscú y a Kiev para que negociaran y promovieran la paz, sino que continuó proporcionando ayuda militar a Ucrania en un intento de prolongar el conflicto y hacer caer a Rusia. 

El 13 de abril, Biden anunció que proporcionaría a Ucrania una ayuda militar adicional de 800 millones de dólares para ayudar a Kiev a reforzar sus defensas. *Desde el conflicto, la ayuda de Washington a Kiev ha superado los 2.400 millones de dólares.*

Además de ayudar a Ucrania a atrapar a Rusia, Estados Unidos también ha impuesto sanciones "paralizantes" a Moscú, que afectan a los ámbitos económico, financiero y tecnológico, entre otros. *Expulsar a algunos bancos rusos de la Sociedad para las Telecomunicaciones Financieras Interbancarias Mundiales (SWIFT), cancelar la "nación más favorecida" para el comercio con Rusia, privar a los ciudadanos rusos del acceso a sus activos en el extranjero, restringir la venta de vodka ruso... las sanciones de Estados Unidos contra Rusia lo incluyen todo. *

Al no querer actuar solo, Estados Unidos también está reuniendo a los países europeos, Australia, Japón, Corea del Sur y muchos otros aliados para hacer frente a Rusia, tratando de "convertir el rublo en papel". Con sus "esfuerzos" conjuntos, *Rusia se ha convertido en el país que más sanciones ha sufrido por parte de EEUU en los últimos años*. Según un informe de la agencia de noticias Sputnik, los datos de una plataforma de seguimiento de sanciones muestran que desde 2014, *Rusia ha sido objeto de 5.532 sanciones, superando a Irán y Siria.*

Mientras tanto, desde que comenzó el conflicto, al menos 300 empresas multinacionales se han retirado de Rusia. JPMorgan Chase predijo previamente que el PIB de Rusia se reducirá en un 12% debido a las sanciones occidentales. *Algunos expertos rusos han advertido que el nivel de vida de los rusos puede caer a niveles de los años 90. Mientras tanto, el Banco Mundial predice que el PIB de Ucrania se desplomará en torno al 45,1 por ciento este año. 

La guerra trajo el desastre tanto a Rusia como a Ucrania, mientras que Estados Unidos se benefició.*


----------



## Teuro (18 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Os lo advertimos. Los soldados ucranianos que pisotearon la bandera y humillaron a nuestra abuela, la abuela de todos, no eran conscientes del terremoto que estaban a punto de desencadenar.
> 
> Detrás de esa anciana avanza una columna formada por millones. La abuela no estaba sola. *Russia is coming...*



URSS 2.0, bueno, en versión paco, bueno, en realidad es una continuación de tal como la dejaron en 1990.
Y el caso que supongo que los noltálgicos que todavían siguen vivos en Rusia se preguntarán ¿Por qué el comunismo les ha ido de puta madre a los chinos y sin embargo a nosotros nos arruinó? ...


----------



## Oso Polar (18 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Así mismo hace dos días se confirma que los rusos han tomado un pueblo al Este del embalse del río Oskol, lo que confirma que han ensanchado la cabeza de puente de Iziyum y ahora se han unido a los de la milicia de Lugansk formando un frente continuo para el avance contra la aglomeración de Slavyansk
> 
> 
> 
> https://topwar.ru/195052-soobschaetsja-o-perehode-pod-kontrol-vs-rf-territorij-harkovskoj-oblasti-k-vostoku-ot-oskolskogo-vodohranilischa.html



El combate por Slavyansk va ser "épico" muchas cuentas pendientes desde el 2014.


----------



## rejon (18 Abr 2022)

Joderrrrrrrr,si tanto quieren sancionar a Rusia; que metan una bomba al gaseoducto que va a Alemania atravesando Ucrania. Entonces acabará todo el dinero a Rusia


----------



## Trajanillo (18 Abr 2022)

user_tt dijo:


> Poner esa musica de fondo peliculera en una cronica de guerra debería ser crimen de lesa humanidad



Lo estaba oyendo esta mañana y flipaba, como si Mariupol no estuviera ya tomada y solo quedaran los 4 gatos del batallón en la acería esa. 
Hay un tipo en Al rojo vivo que es profesor, gordito, que cada vez que habla me hierve la sangre, vamos que si en ese momento lo tengo delante le arreo dos ostias con la mano abierta, que asco de tío, me pone superviolento cuando habla.


----------



## Teuro (18 Abr 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Me alimenta el alma.
> 
> Ayer mismo rogaba en el foro por ver esa bandera en lo más alto de la acería.



Y yo que pensaba que este foro estaba lleno de Voxeros. Ahora resulta que son más de la cuerda de Yolanda Díaz. ¡Cantemos todos juntos la internacional!


----------



## pemebe (18 Abr 2022)

Mas de los chinos:

*Una dependencia despiadada de las sanciones *

Las disparatadas sanciones contra Rusia no son más que la última manifestación de la adicción a las sanciones de Estados Unidos. En los últimos 20 años, Estados Unidos ha confiado en la herramienta de las sanciones casi hasta el punto de la locura.* El número de objetivos sancionados en la lista de sanciones de la Oficina de Control de Activos Extranjeros del Departamento del Tesoro de EE.UU. ha crecido de 912 en 2000 a 9.421 en octubre de 2021, un aumento neto del 933%. *

Irán, Siria, Cuba, Venezuela y Corea del Norte se encuentran en la lista de sanciones de Estados Unidos, l*as razones aducidas por el gobierno estadounidense para castigar a estos países incluyen la llamada "lucha contra el terrorismo", la "lucha contra la corrupción" y la "protección de los derechos humanos", pero las verdaderas razones están en realidad estrechamente relacionadas con las diferencias ideológicas y los intereses geopolíticos de Estados Unidos*. En última instancia, las sanciones han desencadenado enormes desastres humanitarios en estos países, según los observadores.

*John Mueller*, profesor de ciencias políticas de la Universidad de Rochester, ha comparado la amenaza de las armas químicas y biológicas con la muerte y destrucción masivas causadas por las sanciones económicas de Estados Unidos y ha descubierto que *"han muerto más personas a causa de las sanciones que las que han matado todas las armas de destrucción masiva de la historia".*

A excepción de los Estados soberanos, l*as empresas de todos los países serán perseguidas por Estados Unidos siempre que afecten a los intereses del país. La alemana Siemens, la japonesa Toshiba, la francesa Alstom. *Estados Unidos ha tendido una trampa tras otra a estos competidores del sector de la alta tecnología. Todos ellos fueron multados fuertemente por Washington, y sus principales negocios se vieron gravemente afectados. Algunos empleados fueron incluso arrestados por el gobierno estadounidense con cargos falsos. Frederic Pierucci, antiguo ejecutivo de Alstom, detalló en su libro The American Trap (La trampa americana) cómo *EE.UU., con la excusa de la lucha contra la corrupción, consiguió desmantelar muchas de las mayores multinacionales europeas durante más de una década.*

EE.UU. siempre ha insistido en la necesidad de mantener el llamado "orden internacional basado en normas", pero cuando se trata de normas comerciales internacionales, EE.UU. las aplica cuando le conviene y las abandona cuando no le conviene. *El informe de la OMC muestra que dos tercios de las violaciones de la organización son causadas por EEUU, lo que convierte al país en la mayor nación "incumplidora" de las normas de la OMC. *

La "guerra fría secreta

El llamado "orden basado en reglas", un término impulsado por EE.UU., había cobrado fuerza después de que el entonces presidente de EE.UU., George W. Bush, ordenara la invasión de Irak sin la aprobación del Consejo de Seguridad de las Naciones Unidas (ONU), lo que "ejemplificó su desprecio general por las restricciones internacionales al poder estadounidense", según un artículo publicado en The New York Times (NYT) en junio de 2021.

Si echamos la vista atrás a las guerras de la Península de Corea, Vietnam, Irak, Kosovo, Afganistán y Siria, *Estados Unidos, bajo la bandera de "defender la justicia", "detener la agresión" y "la intervención humanitaria", participó en casi todas las grandes guerras y conflictos armados del mundo desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial para mantener su hegemonía.* Esto ha provocado un desastre humanitario incalculable en los países y regiones invadidos, y los ha sumido en la inestabilidad y la recesión económica. 

El ex presidente de Estados Unidos, Jimmy Carter, se refirió en una ocasión a Estados Unidos como "la nación más belicosa de la historia del mundo". Para imponer su sistema político y sus valores, Estados Unidos interfiere voluntariamente en los asuntos internos de otros países. También provoca las llamadas "revoluciones de colores" e incita a los disturbios en los países implicados, además de las invasiones militares.

Según el libro Covert Regime Change: America's Secret Cold War, *Estados Unidos realizó 64 intentos encubiertos de cambio de régimen durante la Guerra Fría.* Tras los atentados del 11-S, Estados Unidos empezó a utilizar la "lucha contra el terrorismo" como excusa para forzar un cambio de régimen en el extranjero. La guerra contra el "terror" se extendió a más del 40% de los países del mundo desde 2001, según un informe especial de la revista Smithsonian. Otro estudio realizado por la Universidad de Brown mostró que, las guerras posteriores al 11-S han provocado más de 929.000 muertes y más de 38 millones de refugiados y desplazados.

El acoso económico de Estados Unidos no sólo afecta al sustento económico de los países sancionados, sino que también causa graves daños al orden económico mundial y a la seguridad económica. Las sanciones occidentales contra Rusia también han tenido un profundo impacto en los mercados mundiales de la energía, los alimentos y las finanzas. Según el Financial Times, *las sanciones contra Rusia son el mayor golpe a la globalización, ya que devoran no sólo la riqueza real sino también las expectativas de futuro crecimiento económico mundial.*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Los chinos siguen dando cera a los americanos (globaltimes.cn)
> 
> Voldemort" del orden mundial: Estados Unidos es el "Señor de las Tinieblas" empeñado en destruir el orden internacional
> 
> ...



Bueno, yo miro mi salario y las facturas y no puedo mas que ponerme a llorar…y no soy ruso.

Desde hace dos años cada vez más pobres…


----------



## Jotagb (18 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Joderrrrrrrr,si tanto quieren sancionar a Rusia; que metan una bomba al gaseoducto que va a Alemania atravesando Ucrania. Entonces acabará todo el dinero a Rusia



Pero si de ahí gana dinero Ucrania mongolo, además cuando Alemania compre el gas más caro te lo repercutirán a ti en los productos que compres.


----------



## Trajanillo (18 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Joderrrrrrrr,si tanto quieren sancionar a Rusia; que metan una bomba al gaseoducto que va a Alemania atravesando Ucrania. Entonces acabará todo el dinero a Rusia



Como escribes sin pensar y tu cerebro no dá para más, no se te ha ocurrido pensar que pasaría si pasa eso verdad?
Lo mismo no se te ha ocurrido que Alemania dejaría de producir, se pararía su industria, entraría en una recesión bestial que nos arrastraría al resto de la UE. 
Como todos los que piensan? bueno lo que hagais con vuestra única neurona no veis más allá de vuestras narices y os pensais que una crisis de ese pelo no os iba a afectar, pues decis polladas una detras de otra sin descanso.


----------



## pemebe (18 Abr 2022)

Y final del articulo chino:

Una "superpotencia canalla 

*Como principal arquitecto y custodio del orden internacional tras la Segunda Guerra Mundial, Estados Unidos es el iniciador, fundador y participante de muchas organizaciones internacionales y tratados internacionales existentes. Sin embargo, si estas normas afectan a los intereses estadounidenses, Washington se apresura a dejarlas de lado.*

En enero de 2017, EEUU se retiró del Acuerdo de Asociación Transpacífico. En diciembre de 2018, EEUU anunció su retirada del Pacto Mundial para una Migración Segura, Ordenada y Regular. Y en los años siguientes, EEUU se ha retirado del Acuerdo Nuclear con Irán, del Tratado de Fuerzas Nucleares de Alcance Intermedio, del Tratado de Cielos Abiertos y de otros acuerdos internacionales.

En cuanto a las organizaciones internacionales, EEUU se ha retirado oficialmente en dos ocasiones de la Organización de las Naciones Unidas para la Educación, la Ciencia y la Cultura, en octubre de 2017 y de nuevo en enero de 2019. Cuando la Corte Penal Internacional "invadió" los intereses estadounidenses, Washington se apresuró a amenazar con sanciones en septiembre de 2020. 

*"A principios del siglo XXI, si alguna potencia buscaba el dominio del mundo, coaccionando a los demás y despreciando las normas, era Estados Unidos", comentaba un artículo de opinión del NYT en octubre de 2020.* Noam Chomsky y otros destacados académicos estadounidenses también dijeron sin tapujos que Estados Unidos se ha convertido en una "superpotencia canalla".

Los expertos señalan que los países del mundo están viendo cada vez más claramente el comportamiento de EE.UU. al socavar el orden internacional. Tras el estallido del conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania, ante la extrema presión de EEUU, Serbia se negó a seguir a Occidente para imponer sanciones a Rusia. El 9 de abril, Irán, que ha sufrido durante décadas las sanciones de Estados Unidos, anunció la inclusión de 24 estadounidenses en su lista negra de sancionados por violaciones de los derechos humanos del pueblo iraní.

Conclusión

En la serie de Harry Potter, la arrogancia de Voldemort y su necesidad incontrolada de poder absoluto le llevan a la muerte. 
Al desenmascarar la naturaleza del gobierno de EE.UU. como Voldemort, su rostro se ha revelado ahora a los lectores pieza por pieza: EE.UU. no es sólo el instigador de la crisis de Ucrania y el intrigante de la Guerra Fría, sino también el creador de inestabilidad, el diseminador de veneno, los "vampiros" de la guerra que propagan la peste y crean odio, un destructor de los derechos humanos que cometió graves crímenes contra la humanidad, y el "Voldemort" del orden global. 
*El mundo ha sufrido a los EE.UU. durante demasiado tiempo, y es sólo cuestión de tiempo antes de que el comportamiento hegemónico de los EE.UU. y la destrucción del orden internacional se vuelvan contra ellos.*


----------



## Teuro (18 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Un extracto de entrevista a Sergey Gazyev - Comisario de Integración y Macroeconomía dentro de la Comisión Económica Euroasiática, donde detalla como se implementará el nuevo orden económico mundial, el cual va a ser muy tentador para las naciones consumidas por la deuda, ya que les permitirá no pagar la deuda contraida en dolares o euros, e integrarse en un sistema en el que su moneda podrá ser utilizada. Habrá que ver si USA lleva sus portaaviones con democracia a los países que se quieran sumar, o si china y rusia les piensan proteger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hace falta muchas más cosas que buenas intenciones para crear una moneda franca internacional. En realidad el dolar no se lo va a cargar Rusia o China, sino que ya se ha bastado EEUU para destrozarlo a base de imprimir, inflacionar y deuda soberana. ¿Qué debe cumplir una moneda para ser referente mundial? Pues en principio que te obligen a usarla, que en cierto modo es la ventaja infinita que ha tenido el dolar en las últimas décadas. Pero hay otros factores como la disciplina monetaria, presupuestaria, tipos de interés, etc. Es decir, confianza. En esto han sido unos maestros los alemanes con su antiguo marco. Pero claro, ahora, en la época de los superordenadores conectadas a las bolsas proponéis un sistema "justo" basado en la coexistencia de multitud de monedas con cambios fluctuantes .... pufff. La experiencia de las cryptos no es muy buena, las operaciones se van a suceder a velocidad de vértigo explotando y amplificando las microinconsistencias del sistema haciendo que el interbancario se convierta en una montaña rusa, a ver, que si no hay costo en transacciones estan se van a producir en cantidades industriales, si para ganar medio céntimo hay que realizar 200 transacciones se hará. No se yo, muy buen sistema habría que diseñar para que los casinos de Londres, Hong Kong, Singapur o New York no lo revienten a las primeras de cambio.


----------



## Impresionante (18 Abr 2022)

Off topic, o no tanto?

_¿Dónde está toda la virtud occidental señalando al pueblo kurdo en el norte de Irak que está siendo invadido por un país de la OTAN (Turquía)?

Oh, wait, probablemente ni siquiera escuchaste sobre eso, ¿verdad?_


----------



## kelden (18 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> España solo mejoró y salió algo bueno tras una invasión de 800 años. Ahora creo que ni con el doble de tiempo ...



Lo que había (que no era "España" todavía), iba hacia algo viable hasta la llegada de los borbones. A partir de ahí empezaron los problemas que aun persisten.

Pero aun así el mayor problema es la disciplina como decía en otro post. Cuando hablo de disciplina no hablo de disciplina militar. Eso no es disciplina, eso es sacarse el cerebro de la cabeza y ponerse a jugar al fútbol con él. Disciplina es tenerla con uno mismo, una honestidad personal. La falta de esa disciplina se traduce en la total falta de sociedad civil en España, la única disciplina de masas es el júrgol. Esto esta adecuadamente incentivado por los poderes públicos y los medios de comunicación. La TV en Occidente es directamente un pedazo de mierda, heces revueltas para entendernos, pero en Hispanistán es un rebozado especialmente indigesto. No es nada sorprendente en un país tercermundista con unos complejos y unos humos de la hostia. Y picaresca como cemento que lo une todo.

La oportunidad de convertirnos en algo respetable y serio la perdimos en la II República que fue la primera y única vez en la historia que se intentó hacer algo decente en este país. Soluciones siempre hay, y estos problemas no son insolubles, pero sin capacidad de autoorganizarse disciplinadamenre, no hay absolutamente nada que hacer.


----------



## Teuro (18 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> rusia relanza su programa para la.colonizacion de la luna



Creo que se abre la veda a nuevas carreras armamentisticas, espaciales, comerciales, científicas, etc.
Si no nos matamos creo que será positivo para la economía y el trabajo, creo que va a ser muy negativo para los gastos superfluos y políticas "sociales variadas" de cuestionable utilidad.

Algo bueno puede tener la guerra fría 2.0, si no nos nuclearizamos antes, claro está.

Eso si, la Miss Mundo de las próximas décadas va a ser esa tía gorda, fea y maloliente llamada inflación. Id acostrumbrándose a su hedor.


----------



## pemebe (18 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Cómo han cambiado las versiones de las autoridades rusas sobre el "objetivo de la operación especial" en Ucrania.



Yo veo las tres declarfaciones de Putin y leo lo mismo:
*
24 febrero: Proteccion de las personas que han sido objero de abusos y genocidio por parte del regimen de Kiev desde hace 8 años
18 marzo: Salvar a la gente de genocidio
12 abril: Ayudando a la gente en Donbass.

NO VEO QUE HAYAN CAMBIADO NADA.*


----------



## user_tt (18 Abr 2022)

TOJO_3 dijo:


> Si quieres extrapolar lo del Dombass a España ya te echo una mano:
> 
> 1º Por lo que sea Cataluña consigue una independencia negociada con el resto de España.
> 2º Todo el mundo en Cataluña vive un tiempo en relativa armonía.
> ...



Hombre dejando a un lado la comparación, que poco sentido tiene en ambos casos.. me parece que hablar de Ucrania como "todo el mundo vive en relativa armonia hasta que unos racistas dan un golpe de estado".. yo diría mas bien "todo el mundo vive y vivira en armonía mientras nadie deje de alinearse con los intereses de madre Rusia". A algunos se les hincharon los huevos y sobrerreaccionaron de forma poco meditada, y por supuesto como siempre con interferencia americana, lo mismo que hace rusia alla donde le llega el musculo.
Hablar de una Ucrania independiente es una falacia


----------



## Teuro (18 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> tengo una pregunta a los movimientarios
> 
> deberia putin movilizar una masa de 10 millones de reclutas para desnazificar mongolia, tayikistan, uzkquistan, nisuputamadresabedondeestan ect?



Le subo la apuesta: ¿Debería China movilizar a 100 millones de reclutas para crear el primer imperio galáctico?


----------



## rejon (18 Abr 2022)

Rusia afirma que se siente amenazada por una posible integración de Ucrania en la OTAN que no se ha formalizado y estaría lejos de completarse y por unos misiles apuntando a su terrotoro que no existen, y yo me pregunto 

¿como de amenazada por Rusia debería sentirse Ucrania?


----------



## Ultimate (18 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Mas de los chinos:
> 
> *Una dependencia despiadada de las sanciones *
> 
> ...



¿Podrias poner el enlace?. A veces se te olvida...

Thnz


----------



## kelden (18 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> URSS 2.0, bueno, en versión paco, bueno, en realidad es una continuación de tal como la dejaron en 1990.
> Y el caso que supongo que los noltálgicos que todavían siguen vivos en Rusia se preguntarán ¿Por qué el comunismo les ha ido de puta madre a los chinos *y sin embargo a nosotros nos arruinó?* ...



A ellos no los arruinó. Simplemente las élites del partido comunista pensaron que ya estaba bien de administrar y no poseer, decidieron quedarse con todo y convertirse en oligarcas. La "caida" de la URSS se reduce a eso. La ruina del pais en si se produjo justo después de ese momento, no antes.


----------



## Castellano (18 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Mariupol está bajo control ruso, lo que queda de Azov se ha atrincherado en la acería de Azovstal. La Sexta lo cuenta así



El día que le colapsen las arterias a ese baboso pancetoso brindaré con espumoso de Rueda


----------



## pemebe (18 Abr 2022)

Ultimate dijo:


> ¿Podrias poner el enlace?. A veces se te olvida...
> 
> Thnz



Esta en 'Voldemort' of global order: America is the 'Dark Lord' set on destroying international order - Global Times


----------



## rejon (18 Abr 2022)

Aparte de que antes eran comunistas y ahora dicen ser demócratas, aunque son lo que su comportamiento demuestra: FASCISTAS, Rusia no se diferencia en nada de la URSS, y ésta tampoco de la Rusia zarista.

Los rusos no son más que RUSOS, con el imperativo de dominar y someter a los pueblos vecinos y de ahí los problemas de Europa oriental.


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

La desnacionalización de Ucrania por parte de Rusia ha abierto una oportunidad para resolver las disputas territoriales en todo el mundo

1. China ha entrado en la fase de preparación para "devolver a Taiwán a su puerto de origen". La bonificación para el desarrollo del conflicto es mayor:
- Demchok, Chumar, Kaurik, Shipki Pass, Jadh y Lapphal, zonas en disputa situadas entre Aksai Chin y Nepal, controladas por la India pero disputadas por China y Taiwán. Demchok está controlado por China.
- Reclamación territorial de China y Taiwán a Japón sobre la isla de Senkaku (Daoyu).
- Jammu y Cachemira: dividida entre Pakistán, India y la RPC, disputada por India y Pakistán. Por el momento, la guerra en esta región no interesa a ninguna de las partes y la retórica se mantiene al mínimo, pero Pakistán está más influenciado por Occidente y, en consecuencia, puede ser utilizado para ejercer presión sobre India y China.
- Las islas Spratly se las disputan China, Taiwán, Vietnam, Filipinas, Malasia y Brunei.

2. Recientemente, Pakistán llevó a cabo ataques aéreos selectivos en las provincias afganas de Khost y Kunar, en respuesta a la muerte de siete soldados paquistaníes a manos de terroristas que les tendieron una emboscada en el distrito de Waziristán del Norte, en la frontera con Afganistán. Los países mantienen una larga disputa sobre la Línea Durand, un territorio tribal administrado en parte por Pakistán y Afganistán, que reclama todas las tierras habitadas por los pastunes.

3. Azerbaiyán atrae constantemente a Nagorno-Karabaj hacia sí y trata de desacreditar a las fuerzas de paz rusas. De hecho, la contención de una mayor escalada del conflicto recae hoy en los hombros de Rusia y Turquía.

4. En estado de congelación hoy están:
- El conflicto por varias zonas del Valle de Fergana, territorios disputados por Uzbekistán, Tayikistán y Kirguistán.
- La disputa sobre el estatus de la Península de Renacimiento entre Kazajistán y Uzbekistán.
- Valle de Isfara - gobernado por Kirguistán, disputado por Tayikistán.

5. Los turcos ya han dado un paso adelante para apoderarse de los territorios disputados de Irak y es probable que consigan lo que han venido a buscar. Pero a más largo plazo, los turcos siguen teniendo una disputa territorial sobre Kardak, como parte del conflicto del Egeo entre Grecia y Turquía.

6. Altos del Golán: este territorio sirio fue tomado por Israel en 1967 y anexionado por Israel en 1981. Ahora el ejército sirio no está dispuesto a recuperar este terreno solo, pero a largo plazo pueden volver como "represalia" por el entrenamiento activo de los nacionalistas ucranianos por parte de instructores israelíes.

7. Moldavia y Prednestrovie han frenado temporalmente las tensiones en torno a la demanda de retirada de las fuerzas de paz rusas, pero se trata de una medida temporal. Un posible catalizador del conflicto en la región podrían ser los asentamientos de Vasilievca, Dorotcaia, Cocieri, Cosnita, Novaia Molovata, Pogrebea, Pyrata, Copanca y parte de la ciudad de Bender (asentamiento de Varnita). Bender (asentamiento de Varnita), que está gobernado por Moldavia.

8. Las tensiones crecen en la frontera entre Serbia y Kosovo, que ahora mismo está siendo activamente bombeada con armas de los países de la OTAN, de forma similar a Ucrania. El norte de Kosovo está bajo el autogobierno local y controlado por la KFOR, disputado por la República de Kosovo y Serbia. Y hay muchas disputas territoriales de este tipo en esta región:
- La disputa sobre Veliki Školj y Mali Školj, gobernada por Croacia y disputada por Bosnia y Herzegovina.
- El complejo militar de Sveta Gera, en la zona de Žumberak, gobernada por Eslovenia y disputada por Croacia.
- Bahía de Piran: prolongada disputa entre Eslovenia y Croacia
- Isla de Vukovar - gobernada por Croacia, disputada por Serbia.
- Prevlaka - gobernada por Croacia, disputada por Montenegro.
- Región del Danubio, partes de los distritos de Osijek y Sombor, disputados entre Croacia y Serbia.
- Sastavsi - gobernada por Serbia, disputada por Bosnia y Herzegovina.
- La isla de Sjerengrad - durante la existencia de Yugoslavia formaba parte de Croacia. Durante la guerra, estuvo controlada por las fuerzas armadas de la Krajina serbia. Tras la guerra, fue tomada por Serbia, y es disputada por Croacia.

En total, hay ahora unas 180 regiones en el mundo con estatus de disputa, lo que significa que hay un amplio margen para una rápida "solución" de estas cuestiones.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43349


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## Artigas (18 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Un torpedo no puede partir un crucero o un acorazado de esos tiempos a menos que sea un impacto de "suerte" y que le de en la "*Santa Marta*".



Santabárbara... _Santa Marta tiene tren pero no tiene tranvía_...



Teuro dijo:


> ¿Cuánto odio no? También se comió UK el hundimiento de su buque insignia en las Malvinas y no por ello arrasaron Buenos Aires. Si no quieres que te hundan barcos lo mejor es no ir entrando en casas ajenas.



Buque insignia, a despecho de los pseudoperiodistas, es aquel en donde el almirante de la flota o jefe del grupo de tareas tiene ubicado su puesto de mando. Generalmente se elige el buque que tenga mejores comunicaciones. En Malvinas, el buque insignia fue el Hermes, no el Sheffield, que como todo navío de superficie que no sea un portaaviones, un transporte o un mercante, es meramente una escolta, y, por lo tanto, sacrificable.


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

Azovstal tiene algo así ahora. ¿FAB-3000?

t.me/boris_rozhin/43350


----------



## rascachapas (18 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> ¿Cuánto odio no? También se comió UK el hundimiento de su buque insignia en las Malvinas y no por ello arrasaron Buenos Aires. Si no quieres que te hundan barcos lo mejor es no ir entrando en casas ajenas.



Estás hablando de UK y Argentina, dos países soberanos independientes. Ucrania es un títere de EEUU sacrificado hacía una destrucción total y absoluta para romper la relación entre Europa y Rusia. Lo que pase con el territorio o su población es lo que menos le preocupa a EEUU.


----------



## Teuro (18 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Bruselas prepara una ley que obligará a las plataformas a frenar la proliferación de bulos y cuenta con instrumentos para detectar y corregir narrativas contrarias a los intereses europeos



Bueno, os dejo el primer boceto de cómo debe ser el "algoritmo", en principio en pseudocódigo, luego harán falta miles y miles de líneas de código en Python y similares. El código básicamente es:


```
Si(no es lo que yo digo)

entonces es_fake_news;

sino ok.
```


----------



## delhierro (18 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Y yo que pensaba que este foro estaba lleno de Voxeros. Ahora resulta que son más de la cuerda de Yolanda Díaz. ¡Cantemos todos juntos la internacional!



Estos son comunistas de verdad, creen en nacionalizar los medios de producción. Y son la oposición a Putin, al final tanto tensar las cuerdas acaba por romperlas. Lo mismo occidente , tiene que pagar a Putin para que siga en el poder y pedirle disculpas de rodillas.


----------



## Impresionante (18 Abr 2022)

Al tran tran


----------



## TOJO_3 (18 Abr 2022)

user_tt dijo:


> Hombre dejando a un lado la comparación, que poco sentido tiene en ambos casos.. me parece que hablar de Ucrania como "todo el mundo vive en relativa armonia hasta que unos racistas dan un golpe de estado".. yo diría mas bien "todo el mundo vive y vivira en armonía mientras nadie deje de alinearse con los intereses de madre Rusia". A algunos se les hincharon los huevos y sobrerreaccionaron de forma poco meditada, y por supuesto como siempre con interferencia americana, lo mismo que hace rusia alla donde le llega el musculo.
> Hablar de una Ucrania independiente es una falacia



Joder chico;

Estuvo gobernando Yuschenko que era pro UE y después volvió a ganar las elecciones Yanukovich que era pro Rusia. Y fue entonces cuando "A algunos se les hincharon los huevos y sobrerreaccionaron de forma poco meditada" *y dieron un golpe de estado *porque "todo el mundo vive y vivira en armonía mientras nadie deje de alinearse con los intereses de madre Rusia  United States of America".


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

Denys Pushylin, jefe de la DNR, sobre la situación en Azovstal

- Se está comprobando la información sobre los civiles en el territorio de la planta

- La tarea consiste en obtener más datos sobre los mercenarios extranjeros; a día de hoy, sabemos de la participación de militares de Canadá, Estados Unidos, Rumanía, Turquía y otros países

- La información sobre si los militares de alto rango han sido capturados estará disponible más adelante

t.me/Soldierline/3701


----------



## amcxxl (18 Abr 2022)

Ramzan Kadyrov: Correcto, no hay poder en Ucrania, solo bandas criminales. Y es imposible negociar con terroristas, esta escoria puede prometer cualquier cosa, pero en un minuto romper todos los acuerdos. Por lo tanto, solo la destrucción completa de todos los demonios, y luego hablar con la gente. 


El comandante de las unidades chechenas dijo que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ocupan 6 sótanos en la fábrica de Azovstal y no tienen problemas con las municiones. 

Tienen más de 170 heridos en solo una de las instalaciones, dijeron los soldados de las AFU capturados. A la izquierda, las tropas rusas y de la RPD están cerca de la fábrica. La Guardia Nacional se quiere rendir, según radiovigilancia, dos de ellos abandonaron sus puestos y se dirigieron a nosotros.. 


Momento histórico para Berdyansk, región de Zaporozhye. 


Moldavia se niega a vender aviones de combate MiG-29 a Ucrania porque no quiere socavar las relaciones con Rusia.


----------



## Teuro (18 Abr 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Rusia es un país enorme con muy malas salidas al mar. Los únicos puertos navegables todo el año estan en el Mar Negro.
> Sólo dejando Odessa sin ocupar ya tienen un problema con la OTAN, Ucrania se va a quedar sin acceso al mar. Aún así tiene el problema de los Dardanelos, ahí es donde entra el eje Bulgaria-Serbia-Montenegro.



Pero es que la historia les ha dejado ese inmenso territorio tal como es. A ver, la razón por la que Rusia es tan grande se debe a que "conquistó" una inmensidad de tierras baldías que no quería nadie. Precisamente lo único bueno que tienen es el territorio más disputado y que casualmente en 1991 cedieron. Ahora quieren reconquistarlo. Imperialismo trasnochado, lo de la OTAN en sus fronteras es sencillamente un engañabobos, ya tenían a la OTAN en el norte, la excusa de la guerra es arrebatar territorio y expulsar población.


----------



## Nico (18 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> ... Y el motivo para hacerle un "aparheit" occidental a Rusia. *Van a ser unos leprosos a nivel mundial,* aunque ya sabemos que en esto de los genoticios al final los muertos se entierran y se pudren mientras que la tierra conquistada se queda, mirad sino como va a terminar lo del Sáhara Occidental.




Gente que sigue pensando que "_nivel mundial_" es Europa y EE.UU.  Mirarse el ombligo que le dicen...


----------



## Teuro (18 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Nadie en el resto del mundo sigue las sanciones occidentales y comercian con ellos como si nada.



Por ahora ha sido expulsada de todas las competicioens deportivas mundiales (Mundial Qatar, etc.), y carece de la fuerza que tenía en 1984 para boicotear con sus satélites que se reduce a Bielorrusia. En ese aspecto ahora mismo están más solos que la una. Así en el resto de organimos controlador por occidente.


----------



## mazuste (18 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Bruselas prepara una ley que obligará a las plataformas a frenar la proliferación de bulos y cuenta con instrumentos para detectar y corregir narrativas contrarias a los intereses europeos




Prueba de que la narrativa imperial está haciendo aguas.
La gente no traga con tantas ruedas de molino mediático
y se ven necesitados de cerrar las fisuras de la realidad 
para alinear al personal en su planificación tecno-feudal.


----------



## kelden (18 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> *Por ahora ha sido expulsada de todas las competicioens deportivas mundiales (Mundial Qatar, etc.),* y carece de la fuerza que tenía en 1984 para boicotear con sus satélites que se reduce a Bielorrusia. En ese aspecto ahora mismo están más solos que la una. Así en el resto de organimos controlador por occidente.



Ya ves tu lo preocupaos que tienen que estar ....   Te olvidas de que les han filtrao Pornhub también ....  Tu échame de la Champions pero págame el barril a 120 en vez de a 60 que me dabas hace un par de meses ....


----------



## @Durruty (18 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Os lo advertimos. Los soldados ucranianos que pisotearon la bandera y humillaron a nuestra abuela, la abuela de todos, no eran conscientes del terremoto que estaban a punto de desencadenar.
> 
> Detrás de esa anciana avanza una columna formada por millones. La abuela no estaba sola. *Russia is coming...*









En Murmansk, apareció un grafiti con la imagen de la legendaria abuela ucraniana en la fachada de una de las casas de la avenida Kirov.


----------



## user_tt (18 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Los analistas de la CNN escriben "por qué es importante que Putin tome el Donbass". Curioso.*
> 
> Los puntos clave de la conversación son:
> 
> ...



El bien era una Ukrania pais neutral cuya soberania fuera respetada por rusos y occidente, y con un donbass y crimea con autonomia

eso era el bien.

En un situacion bipolarizada, la solucion pasa por un donbass y una crimea escindidas, (y posteriormente anexadas a Rusia)

Aqui el tema esta en que Rusia no se conforma con eso:

1- porque la conexion terrestre de Crimea y Donbass es una ambicion geostrategica
2- Odessa la ven casi tan rusa com el donbass
3- siguen pensando que hay que controlar el destino de Ukrania, por lo tanto en el fondo no quieren esta bipolaridad, quieren todo el pastel (ya sea control del terreno o control politico)


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

El Pentágono dice que EE.UU. entrenará a los militares ucranianos en el manejo de obuses estadounidenses y también planea entrenar en "otros tipos" de armas - RIA Novosti.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43351


----------



## rejon (18 Abr 2022)

El Nordtream2 con gas ruso preparado para ser inaugurado en cuanto caiga Mariúpol!


----------



## delhierro (18 Abr 2022)

¿ con que dispara ? Lleva el ak a la espalda, ¿ algun lanza grandas pequeño ?









RG-6 grenade launcher - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Menos mal que no tenian camaras nocturnas.


----------



## Nico (18 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los rusos no son más que RUSOS, con el imperativo de dominar y someter a los pueblos vecinos y de ahí los problemas de Europa oriental.




Hazte esta pregunta: *¿Hay más bases rusas cerca de EE.UU. o de EE.UU. cerca de Rusia?* (y lo mismo vale para Irán, Afganistán, China, Siria, Libia o el que se te ocurra).

Por ahí, si eres capaz de respondértela, empiezas a entender de qué va la cosa. Digo... me parece...


----------



## Charidemo (18 Abr 2022)

Ensayo del desfile de la victoria del 2022.


----------



## xFuckoffx (18 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Y yo que pensaba que este foro estaba lleno de Voxeros. Ahora resulta que son más de la cuerda de Yolanda Díaz. ¡Cantemos todos juntos la internacional!



YOLANDA DIAZ esta mas próxima a VOX que a un COMUNISTA. SAL de casa y deja el teclado.


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (18 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Un torpedo no puede partir un crucero o un acorazado de esos tiempos a menos que sea un impacto de "suerte" y que le de en la "Santa Marta".



Santa Bárbara!!!!


----------



## Nico (18 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> NO VEO QUE HAYAN CAMBIADO NADA.




Es el camarada @rejon 


No le pidas mucha sofisticación en sus corta y pega, lo que va encontrando lo mete y _pa´lante_.


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

Un vídeo muy revelador sobre "Por qué se necesitan drones pequeños" y "No hace falta llevar nada allí". Allí hay de todo".

Vídeo del enemigo del canal Azov.

La interacción de 3 elementos clave: reconocimiento de UAVs- comunicación cerrada-coordinación es claramente visible.

Nuestra columna avistada por el UAV, el avance del enemigo, el contacto con el fuego desde un punto cómodo, luego acercarse por el flanco y lanzar granadas a ciegas, pero bajo el control del UAV y las comunicaciones. Retirada.

¿Qué sentido tiene? La cuestión es que si la columna que avanza tuviera su propio helicóptero, tendría la oportunidad de detectar al enemigo y prepararse. O incluso disparar contra ellos primero. Pero esto es lo que es.

El video está dedicado en particular a aquellos que en 8 años de preparativos para la inevitable guerra no equiparon a las unidades de la LDNR con suficiente equipo regular de reconocimiento de drones y también crearon obstáculos para su entrega a través de las aduanas de la Federación Rusa/LDNR después del 24.02.2022.

Eso es todo para mí.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43352

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

_Kalibr_ación de Lviv.
Una gran vista desde la ventana de 5 ataques de misiles de crucero.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43353

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## rejon (18 Abr 2022)

Espero que estos prorusos soltando soflamas en los hilos, estén a sueldo, porque si no, están de psiquiatra.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## ATDTn (18 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>





tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Yo me imagino que volvemos al principio de la guerra y supongamos que el ejército ucraniano se rinde en masa, prácticamente no hay coste de vidas ni material, los americanos se quedan silvando y Zelenski se tiene que comer la corbata. El resultado plausible habría sido el obligar por la fuerza a llevar a la práctica los acuerdos de Minsk, reconocer Crimea como rusa, reformar la Constitución para que Ucrania sea neutral, y pista.
> Pero a día de hoy, con el coste brutal de vidas, material y económico a cuenta de las sanciones… Ucrania se ha acabado como país. Si alguien cree que los rusos se van a ir por donde han venido…



Pues eso
Haberlo pensado antes

Todavía salen ahora con lo que vale, OTAN no

Esas no eran ni las posiciones de partida

Cada uno será pro lo que sea. Voy con Ucrania, dicen los gilipollas. Como si fuera fútbol.

Deberían mirar por nuestros intereses.
Y ser realistas.


----------



## ghawar (18 Abr 2022)

¿Yá han tomado kiev? ¿O mañana?


----------



## El-Mano (18 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Lo estaba oyendo esta mañana y flipaba, como si Mariupol no estuviera ya tomada y solo quedaran los 4 gatos del batallón en la acería esa.
> Hay un tipo en Al rojo vivo que es profesor, gordito, que cada vez que habla me hierve la sangre, vamos que si en ese momento lo tengo delante le arreo dos ostias con la mano abierta, que asco de tío, me pone superviolento cuando habla.



Si es el de la perilla, le tengo un ascazo... yo lo usaba de bomba en azovstal...


----------



## fulcrum29smt (18 Abr 2022)

Sigo a fighter_bomber desde antes de que empezara la guerra, él es un miembro de la Fuerza Aérea Rusa y suele subir vídeos a Telegram y a YouTube muy interesantes.

Mensaje recién subido a su Telegram.

t.me/fighter_bomber/7016

Ya he explicado varias veces de dónde proviene la fuerza aérea de Ucrania, pero esta pregunta sigue siendo la más frecuente.

Una vez más.

Al comienzo de la operación, Ucrania contaba con unos 40 aeródromos aptos para la aviación militar y unos doscientos aviones de distintos tipos. 

Es imposible destruir un aeródromo con armas convencionales. Solo es posible deshabilitarlo durante un tiempo.

Los aviones que quedaron después del primer ataque fueron dispersados en varios aeródromos, incluidos los de Polonia y Rumania.

Después, los aeródromos fueron reparados inmediatamente y utilizados para el aterrizaje directo de los aviones y helicópteros restantes.

Simultáneamente con los aeródromos se empezó a poner en funcionamiento todo lo que puede volar. 

Tiene sentido. Para ensamblar uno a partir de un montón de otros destrozados. 

No importa cómo o de qué mierda y palos, mientras vuele y pueda golpear.

Y todos estos aviones están diseminados en secreto por los aeródromos de Ucrania occidental y central. 

No sé cuántos de ellos le quedan a Ucrania, pero no me cabe duda de que tendrán la Fuerza Aérea hasta el último día de la operación. Se mantendrá al menos un avión.

De hecho, ahora mismo la eficacia de la aviación ucraniana es nula o casi nula. 

Belgorod y los ataques a nuestros convoyes son, con suerte, un pasado lejano. 

Pero no debemos relajarnos ni un segundo


----------



## Nico (18 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Por ahora ha sido expulsada de todas las competicioens deportivas mundiales (Mundial Qatar, etc.), y carece de la fuerza que tenía en 1984 para boicotear con sus satélites que se reduce a Bielorrusia. En ese aspecto ahora mismo están más solos que la una. Así en el resto de organimos controlador por occidente.





Lo que tendrías que preguntarte es, si el resto del mundo está satisfecho con esos "_organismos *CONTROLADOS POR OCCIDENTE*_"...  

No vaya a ser cosa que, más rápido que lento, muchos "organismos controlados por OCCIDENTE", no se queden más solos que Calígula el Día del Amigo.


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

Primera foto del sistema SAM S-300V destruido de las AFU cerca de Chernihiv

t.me/boris_rozhin/43355


----------



## Zhukov (18 Abr 2022)

El parte de guerra de hoy, aunque no los menciono, gracias a los foreros que han contribuido y he aprovechado sus aportes









Parte de guerra 18/04/2022


Situación general: Tras intensos bombardeos con misiles, aviación y artillería por la noche, comienzan los ataques rusos al norte y al sur del saliente de Donbass. Los avances son pequeños y paso a…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## bigmaller (18 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Mariupol está bajo control ruso, lo que queda de Azov se ha atrincherado en la acería de Azovstal. La Sexta lo cuenta así



Que venga un "proukro" y que me explique como se digiere esta "informacion".

Y habrá gente a la que no se le caiga la cara de verguenza.....


----------



## Carlos Dutty (18 Abr 2022)

Yo lo que no entiendo es cómo se puede ser pro-ruso y apoyar la invasión putiniana. Precisamente Rusia, tras Ucrania por supuesto, es la que más va a sufrir por los designios bélicos de Putin.


----------



## Xan Solo (18 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> *Por ahora ha sido expulsada de todas las competicioens deportivas mundiales (Mundial Qatar, etc.),*



Joder, es cierto... terrible, terrible... y también de la Fórmula 1, y del campeonato de bridge...

IRONIC MODE, OFF

por cierto, fue expulsada ANTES... from lost, to the river...


----------



## Discordante (18 Abr 2022)

Parece que empieza la 2º fase de la invasion.

Ukraine says it sees signs Russia is starting new eastern offensive


----------



## Tierra Azul (18 Abr 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> ¿Yá han tomado kiev? ¿O mañana?



Ucrania ya no existe (Jagger dixit style)


----------



## Xan Solo (18 Abr 2022)

user_tt dijo:


> El bien era una Ukrania pais neutral cuya soberania fuera respetada por rusos y occidente, y con un donbass y crimea con autonomia
> 
> eso era el bien.
> 
> ...



Sí, pero esa postura rusa la han provocado los occidentales. O sea, si Minsk no... entonces qué?


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> ¿Yá han tomado kiev? ¿O mañana?



Han tomado a tu padre por el culo. 

Venga, a la nevera


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (18 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Que venga un "proukro" y que me explique como se digiere esta "informacion".
> 
> Y habrá gente a la que no se le caiga la cara de verguenza.....



La sexta siendo la sexta, ahora y siempre.

Lo más gracioso de todo es que los mismos que hace 6 meses la criticaban por manipuladora y mentirosa (con razón) ahora se tragan sus noticias falsas, bulos y manipulaciones con embudo y todo el que esté en contra de su amadísima LaSexta es un bot.

Te tienes que reír.


----------



## kelden (18 Abr 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Yo lo que no entiendo es cómo se puede ser pro-ruso y apoyar la invasión putiniana. Precisamente Rusia, tras Ucrania por supuesto, *es la que más va a sufrir por los designios bélicos de Putin.*



Por? Por lo pronto les va de puta madre. Venden la energía al doble que antes de la guerra.


----------



## LIRDISM (18 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> El parte de guerra de hoy, aunque no los menciono, gracias a los foreros que han contribuido y he aprovechado sus aportes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Ha empezado ya la fase 2?


----------



## Carlos Dutty (18 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Que venga un "proukro" y que me explique como se digiere esta "informacion".
> 
> Y habrá gente a la que no se le caiga la cara de verguenza.....



Yo creo que es simplemente un comentario de alguien que no es muy experto en asuntos militares.


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

*Asalto a Azovstal ⚡ Situación al atardecer 18.04.22⚡*

Las unidades de asalto de la DPR y de la Federación Rusa han tomado el control del sector norte de la zona industrial de Azovstal y actualmente están llevando a cabo una operación de repliegue allí, incluyendo las comunicaciones subterráneas.

La ofensiva de nuestras fuerzas cuenta con el apoyo activo de la Fuerza Aérea rusa, que está golpeando los bastiones del enemigo, utilizando no sólo aviones de combate, sino también los famosos bombarderos Cisne Blanco. Todos los detalles en nuestra inclusión especial.

@wargonzo

t.me/wargonzo/6641


----------



## HDR (18 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Vamos, que no has salido de Albacete
> Ojo aquí con el Zhukov del Mercadona, un estratega que desgraciadamente, no conoce ni a su padre, entre los 24 clientes habituales de su madre, pero aquí está, contándonos que errrrr terreno ehhhh llanooohhhhh.
> 
> Joder es que no falla…otro forero del 2020..la hornada de subnormales del 2020 es inigualable



No hay que confundir ser partidario de Rusia con ser un palmero de Rusia, con los pompones y la faldita cual _cheerleader,_ celebrando todo lo que se haga. Evidentemente se han hecho cosas mal, y una de las más graves es permitir que la OTAN tenga fácil acceso a Ucrania. Evidentemente yo nunca habría dejado pasar algo así. ¿Soy más listo que los generales rusos? Sí. ¿Más listo que tú? También.

Eres limitadillo, mediocre y palmero, pero no pasa nada, eres como el 99% de este foro. Empezando por el que abre el tema @Harman


----------



## Malevich (18 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Las ONGs hacen más mal que bien. no sólo en Rusia, sino allí por donde sientan sus reales, España incluida. Como dije en otro mensaje, detrás suelen estar la NED, la Open Society, y otro tipo de fundaciones, que en muchos casos son en realidad tapaderas de la CIA. Luego hay otras que si bien nacieron con fines nobles, ahora reciben financiación proveniente, directa o indirectamente de los EEUU, Reino Unido, etc.
> 
> Supongo que les habrán aplicado la ley, y como tal se considera que son agentes extranjeros.



Son instituciones nada inocentes, y un negocio más. Amigos que han vivido en países del llamado tercer mundo hablan pestes.
En las primaveras árabes o en el Maidan allí estaban. Infiltrados. Esparciendo los "valores occidentales", democracia, liberalismo de mercado, sociedad abierta. Preparando el terreno para manifestaciones "espontáneas" y francotiradores. 
Sin miseria no habría ongs.


----------



## mazuste (18 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ con que dispara ? Lleva el ak a la espalda, ¿ algun lanza grandas pequeño ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

Fotos de la zona industrial "azovstali". Limpian poco a poco

t.me/boris_rozhin/43358


Exclusive⚡Fuerzas especiales del Ministerio del Interior de la RDP en los talleres de Azovstal repelidos ⚡​​El proyecto @wargonzo publica las primeras fotos de los combatientes del Centro de Operaciones Especiales del Ministerio del Interior de la DNR en las posiciones de la zona industrial de Mariupol, recapturadas a los militantes del grupo neonazi Azov durante los combates de ayer y hoy.​​De hecho, las unidades de la DNR y de la Federación Rusa han tomado el control de otro sector de Azovstal y están en proceso de limpiarlo.​​t.me/wargonzo/6642​​​


----------



## Azrael_II (18 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> MUY GRAVE: Gonzalo Lira , que estaba en Jarkov lleva desaparecido desde el viernes a las 13:00 que puso su ultimo post
> 
> En su cuenta de twitter en la que posteaba a diario decia que si en 12 horas no habia noticias, seria otra victima del regimen de Zelensky
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Azovstal tiene algo así ahora. ¿FAB-3000?
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/43350
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1029281



Ya entran


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> No hay que confundir ser partidario de Rusia con ser un palmero de Rusia, con los pompones y la faldita cual _cheerleader,_ celebrando todo lo que se haga. Evidentemente se han hecho cosas mal, y una de las más graves es permitir que la OTAN tenga fácil acceso a Ucrania. Evidentemente yo nunca habría dejado pasar algo así. ¿Soy más listo que los generales rusos? Sí. ¿Más listo que tú? También.
> 
> Eres limitadillo, mediocre y palmero, pero no pasa nada, eres como el 99% de este foro. Empezando por el que abre el tema @Harman



¿Hablas con el gilipollas de seronoser?...vale, porque entonces entiendo los insultos.


----------



## Malevich (18 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Los valientes de Kadirov.



Todavía sin casco la mayoría....


----------



## Epicii (18 Abr 2022)

Alguien mas ve una grieta allí? o es hollín producto del incendio y el agua? O una soga?
acabo de ver un twit sobre el tema y no lo puedo encontrar nuevamente


----------



## Tierra Azul (18 Abr 2022)

Emulando a siria (medio prorrata/ukro aviso)


Como veo que seguis poniendo las caras de soldados del dombas o rusos muertos con mucha alegria, os dejo estos fiambres para que lloreis 


De la embajada rusa en hispanistan:


----------



## Botones Sacarino (18 Abr 2022)

Aquí un vídeo de esos que cuando se ven hay que darle para adelante ypara atrás.

Un tanque ucraniano, posiblemente un T-72 ve a un BMP ruso de los separatistas de Donestk al final de la calle y lo destroza con un certero disparo del arma principal, todo ello a vista de drone. Le da en la parte frontal si le llega a dar lateralmente lo hubiera partido por la mitad.

Además el obus de 120 mm pasa a través de un edificio semiderruído, de película vamos.


----------



## Simo Hayha (18 Abr 2022)

user_tt dijo:


> - Los fronteras de los países no se invaden, especialmente si la soberanía de el país ha sido reconocida por el invasor y el país invadido no ha atacado previamente al país invasor, y aún mas si el país invasor ha firmado un memorandum de proteccion del país invadido a cambio de su desnuclearizacion
> 
> - A la OTAN no se le ha perdido nada en Ucrania y aun menos al este del rio dniper, Ukrania debería ser un estado neutral. Y eso significa que la OTAN debería haber defendido esta postura, y ademas de forma pública



Como es eso de que Ucrania es un país soberano pero debe ser neutral? Un país soberano debe poder elegir libremente con quien se alía.


----------



## rejon (18 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Como es eso de que Ucrania es un país soberano pero debe ser neutral? Un país soberano debe poder elegir libremente con quien se alía.



Tiene usted toda la razón del mundo


----------



## Alvin Red (18 Abr 2022)

*Off topic Ruso-Matemático*

Aprovechando que es fiesta en Catalunya y después de haber comido mi porción de la "Mona de Pascua" contar una historia curiosa.

El Clay Mathematics Institute , Estados Unidos. publico en el año 2000 una serie de 7 problemas matemáticos a demostrar en este milenio siguiendo la tradición que inicio Hilbert con los problemas a resolver ( Problemas de Hilbert - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre ).

Estos son los 7 problemas dotados de un premio de 1 millón de dólares para quien encuentre su demostración:

El problema de P frente a NP.
La conjetura de Hodge.
La conjetura de Poincaré
La hipótesis de Riemann.
Yang-Mills y el salto de masa ("mass gap") .
Las ecuaciones de Navier-Stokes.
Conjetura de Birch y Swinnerton-Dyer.
De estos problemas solo uno ha sido resuelto, "la conjetura de Poincare", su demostración fue realizada en el 2003/4 y su aceptación por el comité de matemáticos hacia el 2007.

Bueno y eso que tiene que ver con los rusos, pues que el matemático que lo resolvió era " Grigori Perelmán " un ruso que aparte de no aceptar el $1 millón tampoco recogió la Medalla Fields - mucho más difícil que el premio Nobel ya que se otorga cada 4 años y por trabajos realizados antes de los 40 años de edad - se negó a aceptarla diciendo que le bastaba con que su demostración era correcta.

Lo del millón de dólares tiene su guasa ya que el salario que percibía era el equivalente a 200 dólares en donde impartía clases de matemáticas (San Petersburgo) y con eso tenia bastante, aparte se negó a trabajar en universidades de mucho más prestigio.

Pongo una biografía simple ya que poner la demostración seria inútil, muchos matemáticos incluidos doctores en matemáticas no la entienden al mezclar campos muy diferentes de las matemáticas.

Pongo en spoiler un biografía más completa hecha por Rusia con subtítulos en español.





Spoiler: Biografía más documentada


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

La ONG Veche ha entregado 45 dispositivos de disparo con silenciador para una unidad especial en la dirección de Kharkiv. Hay momentos en los que la desazificación debe ser silenciosa pero efectiva

t.me/boris_rozhin/43359

Otro envío de Veche MEP llegó a su destino. 45 unidades de tiro con silenciador y equipo de mantenimiento para una de las unidades especiales que operan en la dirección de Kharkiv. Contactos y detalles de ayuda en el enlace​​t.me/MOOVeche/211​


----------



## rejon (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## raptors (18 Abr 2022)

user_tt dijo:


> Ya te contesto yo, a ambos lados los tienes. Pero sobretodo los que estan sentados en sus butacas en washington y moscu



*Una generalización muy simple..!!* y hasta estúpida diría


----------



## bigmaller (18 Abr 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Yo creo que es simplemente un comentario de alguien que no es muy experto en asuntos militares.



No hay que ser un experto militar para saber que nadie se va porque quiere de su casa a una megafactoria en ruinas con un batallon neonazi. 

Si hay civiles allí, han sido secuestrados.

Si solo quedan ukranianos en Azovstal, Mariupol no resiste. Mariupol ha sido tomada por los rusos. 

Y asi una y otra y otra y otra...


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Fotos de la zona industrial "azovstali". Limpian poco a poco
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/43358
> 
> ...



En el hilo de chusky se hacen gallardas con este tuit:



Viven en la más absoluta esquizofrenia, piensan que Ucrania está ganando la guerra y que Mariupol no está casi conquistado y puede todavía recibir ayuda, armas pesadas incluso.

Es increíble, y esta se supone que es la era de la información.


----------



## HUROGÁN (18 Abr 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Yo lo que no entiendo es cómo se puede ser pro-ruso y apoyar la invasión putiniana. Precisamente Rusia, tras Ucrania por supuesto, es la que más va a sufrir por los designios bélicos de Putin.



¡ Haber estudiao !


----------



## Oso Polar (18 Abr 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Gran analisis de la cupula rusa que rodea a PUTIN



Menudo "análisis"... 
Sin comentarios!
Pues lo rusos son idiotas.


----------



## rejon (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## Oso Polar (18 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ucrania ha recibido de Europa un lote de 51 camionetas Fiat Fullback 4x4 que se utilizarán como plataformas para APC y MANPADS.
> 
> t.me/Soldierline/3680
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1029090



El Isis de Europa, seguro que con esas camionetas llegan más rápido a Moscú!


----------



## NoRTH (18 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> En el hilo de chusky se hacen gallardas con este tuit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



igual el cocas de Kiev 

se ha sacado el titulo de avioneta

y en un acto de heroismo se subira a un F35 para liberar a los Azovianos!!


----------



## Malevich (18 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> En Europa sí y en EEUU no?



Para eso son ratas de la OTAN....


----------



## dabuti (18 Abr 2022)

Entrevista de Graham Phillips a un mercenario británico muy

próximamente.


----------



## user_tt (18 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Como es eso de que Ucrania es un país soberano pero debe ser neutral? Un país soberano debe poder elegir libremente con quien se alía.



Entiendo perfectamente su punto. Esta muy bien tener principios, aunque en politica no se llega muy lejos con ellos

No he dicho que fuera una neutralidad forzada. Puede ser una autoproclamada. Digo que debería serlo de propia iniciativa en el caso concreto de Ucrania. Y el motivo es que no tiene ningun sentido tener unas regiones historicamente rusas y aliarte con la coalicion de defensa contra Rusia. Bueno parece bastante evidente la verdad, almenos como premisa inicial


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

Ahí se ve un batallón como poco.


----------



## Oso Polar (18 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> El Ejército ucraniano no se puede rendir como tal, porque por toda la información que va saliendo, no es un Ejército de Ucrania; son estadounidenses y británicos (especialmente) quienes tomaron el control y dan las órdenes, y presumiblemente quienes han realizado las purgas (desde el Maidan) y colocado a los funcionarios más extremistas en la organización jerárquica.
> 
> Por lo que vemos día a día, aquí parece claro que no se dan las circunstancias propias para que altos militares profesionales tomen decisiones de rendición, en función de la situación real (más allá de casos y grupos aislados).
> 
> ...



Son Nazis, que esperabas!


----------



## rejon (18 Abr 2022)

*La UE condena el bombardeo indiscriminado de civiles por parte de Rusia.*
La Unión Europea ha condenado hoy los *bombardeos indiscriminados e ilegales y los ataques con misiles contra la población civil en Ucrania *y los ha denunciado como crímenes de guerra.

"La UE condena el continuo bombardeo indiscriminado e ilegal de civiles e infraestructuras civiles por parte de las fuerzas armadas rusas (...) *No puede haber impunidad para los crímenes de guerra*", ha dicho el jefe de la diplomacia de la UE, *Josep Borrell*, en un comunicado emitido en Bruselas *tras los ataques a la ciudad occidental de Leópolis*.


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

Detalles de la batalla de hoy. Los dos guapos de la foto son soldados de la 71ª brigada de cazadores, fuerzas de operaciones especiales de Ucrania. Según ellos, la unidad se creó tras el inicio de la guerra.

Ayer su unidad fue a emboscarlos, pero nuestros spetsnazers emboscaron ellos mismos a los Kremenchug. 8 combatientes murieron, estos dos fueron hechos prisioneros. Por lo que estamos muy contentos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43364


----------



## amcxxl (18 Abr 2022)

“Llevo solo 5 minutos aquí y me dicen que los primeros 5 cuerpos encontrados son 5 cabezas cercenadas. Son pacíficos". El periodista estadounidense George Elayson muestra una tumba cerca de Luhansk. En su mayoría, los civiles que fueron brutalmente asesinados por los líderes políticos y militares de Ucrania están enterrados aquí. 


La ofensiva ya ha comenzado, en el Oeste y Norte de Donbass, desde Zaporozhye y Kharkov. Sí, y aquí, cerca de Donetsk, las tropas no fuman. Dirección Avdeevskoe, Gorlovskoe - para el enemigo siguen siendo muy amenazantes. 

Sladkov: Lo único es que no cerraremos la caldera con una "tapa" del lado de Maryinka, Kurakhovo. Pero esto será mucho más fácil de hacer después del desarrollo del éxito en el movimiento de Kharkov y Zaporozhye. Estos son pensamientos, pensamientos. En el Estado Mayor de Rusia (realmente espero) saben todo de antemano.


Noroeste de Izyum liberado por ej. Borovaya, Podlimán. Zhuravka. Solenoye . Luchando cerca del pueblo de Peski-Radkovsky. 
Las tropas rusas nivelan el frente a lo largo de la línea Dolgenkoye-Kremennaya. 
Van a Slavyansk y a la parte trasera de Severodonetsk-Lysichansk. 
La agrupación está prácticamente cerrada en el caldero.


Oficiales de inteligencia rusos capturaron a paracaidistas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania Los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de la 95.a Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportado fueron hechos prisioneros. Reportaje Corresponsal militar "KP" Alexander Kots


"Buratino" de la agrupacion "omicron" en algún lugar de Ucrania.


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

Lucha en la dirección de Izyum.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43366


----------



## Oso Polar (18 Abr 2022)

Artigas dijo:


> Santabárbara... _Santa Marta tiene tren pero no tiene tranvía_...
> 
> 
> 
> Buque insignia, a despecho de los pseudoperiodistas, es aquel en donde el almirante de la flota o jefe del grupo de tareas tiene ubicado su puesto de mando. Generalmente se elige el buque que tenga mejores comunicaciones. En Malvinas, el buque insignia fue el Hermes, no el Sheffield, que como todo navío de superficie que no sea un portaaviones, un transporte o un mercante, es meramente una escolta, y, por lo tanto, sacrificable.



Que horror cometí, gracias por la corrección.


----------



## Simo Hayha (18 Abr 2022)

Niño de 3 años herido por los bombardeos de los cochinones invasores rusos en Lviv. No deben faltarles armas a los ucranios para acabar con la vida de todos estos cochinones


----------



## rejon (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

Otro ataque a Lvov hace un rato.


----------



## Bartleby (18 Abr 2022)

Recuerdo que en la guerra de los Balcanes, Reverte, habrá quien piense que hacia mejor o peor su trabajo, pero al menos estaba en Vukovar informando, no informaba sobre lo que pasaba en Vukovar desde Liubliana. Ahora, casi todos los periodistas, te informan de lo que pasa en Mariupol desde Kiev.


----------



## mazuste (18 Abr 2022)

_*"Los ataron de pies y manos y luego se los llevaron para fusilarlos" - 
El mercenario británico Eslin habló de las ejecuciones masivas de pacíficos habitantes de Mariupol 
por parte de los nazis "Azov"

El mercenario británico capturado Aiden Eslin contó cómo los civiles de Mariupol desaparecieron 
tras reunirse con los nazis. Admitió que vio cómo ciudadanos inocentes eran literalmente capturados
en las calles.

Según el mercenario británico, alguien fue hecho prisionero simplemente porque la persona se perdió.
Pero sobre todo "se les detenía por sus presuntos vínculos con los rusos". Después, los llevaban
a la base nazi de la planta de Azovstal y luego los fusilaban en un búnker remoto.

"Vi cómo los soldados del grupo de reconocimiento del batallón ataban a los civiles de pies y manos *_
*y les vendaban los ojos. Los llevaron al búnker ... Después de eso, nunca los volví a ver", *

t.me/s/readovkanews


----------



## rejon (18 Abr 2022)

Lo increíble del video es el propio video, es increíble como una acción militar la estas grabando con un dron, y demuestra la clara ventaja de los ucranianos. Están controlando desde arriba los movimientos de los rusos, que se comportan como borregos.


----------



## hartman (18 Abr 2022)

ea ea ea la charo se mosquea.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (18 Abr 2022)

klj
le has tocado el cono a distancia, que se joda.....


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Abr 2022)

No es chiste…(necesita VPN o estar en un país sin censura para ver enlace)
El Kremlin no pudo confirmar la autenticidad de la foto del crucero "Moscú".
Peskov no pudo confirmar la autenticidad de las fotos del incendio en el crucero "Moscú"








В Кремле не смогли подтвердить подлинность фото крейсера "Москва"


Кремль не может подтвердить подлинность и аутентичность фотографий, предположительно, пожара на крейсере "Москва", заявил пресс-секретарь президента Дмитрий... РИА Новости, 18.04.2022




ria.ru


----------



## HurreKin (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

Reunión informativa nocturna del Ministerio de Defensa. 18.04.2022

El detalle principal es que un gran centro logístico en Lviv, donde se transportaban armas occidentales, fue destruido.

También fue atacada una fábrica de reparación de ojivas para el Tochka-U.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43368


----------



## Nico (18 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Como es eso de que Ucrania es un país soberano pero debe ser neutral? *Un país soberano debe poder elegir libremente con quien se alía.*







user_tt dijo:


> Entiendo perfectamente su punto. Esta muy bien tener principios, aunque en politica no se llega muy lejos con ellos
> 
> No he dicho que fuera una neutralidad forzada. Puede ser una autoproclamada. Digo que debería serlo de propia iniciativa en el caso concreto de Ucrania. Y el motivo es que no tiene ningun sentido tener unas regiones historicamente rusas y aliarte con la coalicion de defensa contra Rusia. Bueno parece bastante evidente la verdad, almenos como premisa inicial





Vemos, según el delirante razonamiento de Simo, Marruecos, una nación "soberana", puede armarse hasta los dientes, mover tropas frente a Ceuta, Melilla y Canarias y España sólo puede "mirar" porque *no puede hacer nada hasta que le metan el dedo en el culo.*

Claro !!

¿ Cuál es el argumento siguiente ? *¿Que Rusia puede instalar misiles en Cuba y EE.UU. tiene que verlo sin hacer nada ?.*.. Oh Wait !!


----------



## Tierra Azul (18 Abr 2022)

de rt.com

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso dijo el lunes que Kiev, con el respaldo de Occidente, planea bombardear iglesias durante las celebraciones ortodoxas de Pascua en el sur y el este de Ucrania, y luego culpar a Moscú.

“Los batallones nacionalistas formarán más de 70 grupos móviles equipados con morteros con el objetivo de bombardear iglesias ortodoxas el domingo de Pascua”, dijo el coronel general Mikhail Mizintsev, jefe del Centro de Gestión de la Defensa Nacional de Rusia.

Los cristianos ortodoxos celebrarán la fiesta el 24 de abril, una semana después de la celebración de la fiesta en la mayor parte del mundo occidental. Según Mizintsev, los ataques están planeados en las regiones de Zaporozhye, Nikolaev, Odessa, Sumy y Kharkov. El plan es luego “acusar a las tropas rusas de asesinato masivo de civiles en este día sagrado” , afirmó.

Mizintsev afirmó que "varios países occidentales" estaban ayudando a Kiev en la preparación de "provocaciones monstruosas sofisticadas con numerosas víctimas".


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

Video épico de Mariupol del intelectual en guerra Alexander Khodakovsky:

"Estoy todo el día sin Internet, así que por la noche ejecuto el paquete... En el video, el trabajo de la aviación, incluso a un kilómetro de ser golpeado por una onda expansiva, empuja palpablemente. Cae sobre sus cabezas y no hay posibilidad, solo levanta las manos. Los presionamos, los llevamos gradualmente a la pila, pero no tenemos otra opción: o nosotros, o la aviación y la artillería, y ellos. Mejor Ríndete".

t.me/mig41/16597


----------



## Charidemo (18 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lo increíble del video es el propio video, es increíble como una acción militar la estas grabando con un dron, y demuestra la clara ventaja de los ucranianos. Están controlando desde arriba los movimientos de los rusos, que se comportan como borregos.



Ahí lo que se ve es un ataque a uno de los convoyes de ayuda humanitaria.
Muy épico...


----------



## rejon (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

_"Las unidades de asalto de la DPR y la Federación Rusa tomaron el control del sector norte de la zona industrial de la planta de Azovstal y actualmente están limpiando allí, incluyendo las instalaciones subterráneas" vía @wargonzoo._



Es la batalla final, esto concluirá la segunda fase de la guerra en mi opinión. Vamos a tranquilizarnos y a relajarnos, estamos en el segundo asalto y quedan muchos por delante. La única duda que me queda es si Ucrania aguantará lo que viene y cuanto tiempo lo hará.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (18 Abr 2022)

Situación actual en las regiones seccesionistas del Donbass y Luhansk.

Hay 3 ciudades de unos 100000 habitantes que se interponen en su camino.


----------



## amcxxl (18 Abr 2022)

Alemania se está preparando para la batalla de Donbass y espera una gran cantidad de soldados y oficiales ucranianos heridos. Según el presidente de la Asociación Médica Federal, Klaus Reinhardt, más de mil médicos alemanes están listos para partir hacia Ucrania para ayudar a los heridos. 
¿Para los órganos?


En la región de Kharkiv, se capturó una unidad especial de misiles guiados antitanque de la brigada de asalto aéreo 95, que derribó dos helicópteros Ka-52 rusos. 


 El ejército ruso se deshizo de otros tres mercenarios georgianos en Rubezhnoye: Arkady Kasradze, Alika Tsaava y Zaza Bitsadze. 


Calibración matutina de Lviv 



La tradición de atar esclavos a los árboles llegó a Ucrania desde América.


----------



## Nico (18 Abr 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Ahí lo que se ve es un ataque a uno de los convoyes de ayuda humanitaria.
> Muy épico...




El próximo vídeo "maravilloso" que subirá con regocijo @rejon es uno donde violan niños. No tiene verguenza.


----------



## HurreKin (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## MiguelLacano (18 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Recuerdo que en la guerra de los Balcanes, Reverte, habrá quien piense que hacia mejor o peor su trabajo, pero al menos estaba en Vukovar informando, no informaba sobre lo que pasaba en Vukovar desde Liubliana. Ahora, casi todos los periodistas, te informan de lo que pasa en Mariupol desde Kiev.



Reverte me defraudó, nos defraudó a muchos en esas fechas. Supongo que le pagaron bien y nunca se ha arrepentido públicamente de ello. Cierto es que luego ha pasado con mucho tiento sobre el asunto. A veces he querido imaginar cierto prurito por su parte, perfecto conocedor de que tergiversó y hasta mintió en asuntos de mucha gravedad. Desde esas fechas, y pese a reconocer que es un gran escritor y que ha hecho mucho por difundir la historia de España, en un modo lúdico y bastante riguroso, lo cierto es que no he podido tragarlo.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

_#PS. No ha habido ningún "cerco" de las fuerzas de #Rusia cerca de #Izyum ni ninguna "liberación" de asentamientos por parte de las fuerzas de #Ucrania en la región de #Kharkov. Una vez más, #Arestovich y los suyos se dedican a las ofensivas virtuales. Las fuerzas de la #UA, por su parte, están sufriendo grandes pérdidas.

_

Esta se la endiño a chusky en su hilo...jejejeje


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

Y aquí hay un video de los teléfonos de los prisioneros de guerra capturados. Se posicionaron en el mismo cementerio, instalándose entre las tumbas. Y esto era una ocasión para hacer bromas divertidas.

Imágenes de ataques a nuestros helicópteros (corté deliberadamente el momento del impacto), alegres "sepultureros" y lágrimas de cocodrilo de los paracaidistas de la 95ª brigada de las AFU.

t.me/sashakots/31412

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## alnitak (18 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _"Las unidades de asalto de la DPR y la Federación Rusa tomaron el control del sector norte de la zona industrial de la planta de Azovstal y actualmente están limpiando allí, incluyendo las instalaciones subterráneas" vía @wargonzoo._
> 
> 
> 
> Es la batalla final, esto concluirá la segunda fase de la guerra en mi opinión. Vamos a tranquilizarnos y a relajarnos, estamos en el segundo asalto y quedan muchos por delante. La única duda que me queda es si Ucrania aguantará lo que viene y cuanto tiempo lo hará.




esto caera en un momento dado de forma brusca.. cuando te defiende lo das todo para echar al invasor.. sino lo consiguen es qeu no hay mas defensas.. ademas el invasor es el pais de al lado , no es un pais ultramar

ucrania ira cayendo poco a poco y de repente caera de forma brusca

sera entonces cuando nuestros juntaletras se callaran y miraran hacia el virus de nuevo

si eso pasa es que ucrania ya ha perdido


----------



## rejon (18 Abr 2022)

Rusia tiene las de ganar en el Dombás, en principio, pero visto lo ocurrido en kiev y en el Mar Negro, a estas alturas nadie subestima a los ucranianos. Veremos cosas.


----------



## HurreKin (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## hartman (18 Abr 2022)

donde esta wally?

donde esta el fantasma de kiev?

la mujer que con un bote de pepinos derribo un avion ruso?

donde esta el jubilado valenciano de jerson?


----------



## Kluster (18 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Korea del Norte XXXL. Evidentemente Putin ha perdido la cabeza, y la borregada que le sigue también.



Alguien empezó con el juego de las sanciones y no fué Putin.


----------



## EUROPIA (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## mazuste (18 Abr 2022)

No parece que se comente mucho, pero ya hay colocadas, dicen, miles de unidades de artillería en el frente
del gran caldero. Artillería que, aseguran, disolverá las grandes formaciones embolsadas, cuando comiencen
salvas a sonar.

La cosa es que los ucranianos (osease, la OTAN) diseñaron durante estos años sus posiciones para protegerse
y ser el punto de partida para lanzar el asalto masivo prometido, a través de la línea de contacto hacia Donetsk 
y Lugansk , y hacer retroceder a los ejércitos de la LDNR hacia Rusia.

La "operación" rusa de marras impidió ese asalto y los congeló, a los ucranianos, en sus posiciones fortificadas.
Ahora, simplemente, están esclerotizados; apenas pueden moverse. Osease, que no son capaces de maniobrar. 
Son una colosal fuerza militar estática. Objetivos perfectos para la artillería rusa y, una vez diseminados, aquellos
que no tengan escudos humanos, serán eliminados.
Con esa música veremos como baila la perrita Zelensky.


----------



## piru (18 Abr 2022)

Sartencitas rusas repartiendo suministros en Mariupol



t.me/intelslava/25771


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Abr 2022)

EL BARCON RUSO " HUNDIDO " ... A VER SI RESULTA QUE.... VA SER..

" EL LUSITANIA "

NO EL TITANIC

I WIILLOOOOVEGUIITYUUUUUUU
NAAANANANANANNAANAN NAANAAA NANAAAN AA 









Algo pasa con la ofensiva rusa está atascada y sufriendo muchas perdidas. Putin reloaded V. II​


----------



## Evangelion (18 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Sartencitas rusas repartiendo suministros en Mariupol
> Ver archivo adjunto 1029388
> 
> 
> t.me/intelslava/25771



Que bonito, si la Horda a las que estas HDLGP pertenecen no hubieran atacado Mariupol esa gente podría conseguir sus suministros en sus supermercados COMO SIEMPRE no mendigando caridad.
Que bonito todo. Que HDLGP.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (18 Abr 2022)

Estos miserables tienen 7000 cuerpos en morgues de toda Ucrania y son incapaces de reclamarlos, nunca había visto que en una guerra le ofrezcan los cuerpos de sus caídos a cambio de nada y se nieguen a recibirlos. Solo en Dnipro hay unos 1500 soldados rusos en morgues y vagones refrigeradores. Yo si fuera ellos sino quieren que se los entreguen los sacaría y los enterraría en fosas comunes.

Hace 80 años este ultraje a los soldados caídos se saldaría con fusilamientos al amanecer.



*Más de 7.000 soldados rusos muertos se acumulan en morgues de Ucrania y el Kremlin se niega a repatriarlos.*

*Zelenski ha criticado la negativa de Rusia a hacerse cargo de sus tropas fallecidas.*

*El director de la CIA avisa: la «desesperación» de Putin por los fracasos le puede llevar a usar armas nucleares.

Ucrania mata a Vladimir Petrovich Frolov, el octavo general ruso desde que empezó la invasión.*


Las autoridades ucranianas dicen que hay miles de cadáveres de soldados rusos no reclamados en sus morgues, ya que *el Kremlin se niega a reconocer el alto número de muertos*.

Más de 7.000* soldados rusos muertos están almacenados en morgues y vagones de tren refrigerados en toda Ucrania*, dijo a 'The Washington Post' Oleksiy Arestovych, asesor del presidente de Ucrania. «Dijeron: 'No creemos en tales cantidades. No tenemos este número. No estamos listos para aceptarlas'», señaló Arestovych al periódico estadounidense sobre la reacción de las autoridades rusas.

Más de 1.500 soldados rusos muertos se encuentran en morgues en Dnipro, Ucrania, informó su teniente de alcalde Mykhailo Lysenko en el canal de televisión Current Time el 13 de abril.

Según informes, Rusia también ha transportado miles de soldados muertos a Bielorrusia desde Ucrania para ocultar la cantidad de fallecidos entre sus filas.

El presidente ucraniano Volodímir Zelenski le dijo a la CNN en una entrevista que Ucrania ha perdido entre 2.500 y 3.000 soldados desde que comenzó la guerra. Mientras tanto, Rusia ha puesto su número oficial de muertos en 1.351, una cifra que se actualizó por última vez el 25 de marzo.

*Zelenski ha criticado la negativa rusa a repatriar a sus soldados *muertos, afirmando que Rusia les está dando menos respeto del que normalmente se le da a las mascotas muertas. «Te digo esto como presidente de un país que lucha contra soldados rusos. Es una guerra, pero no son animales», dijo Zelenski en una entrevista online con periodistas rusos en marzo, según 'The Guardian'.


Más de 7.000 soldados rusos muertos se acumulan en morgues de Ucrania y el Kremlin se niega a repatriarlos


----------



## Bartleby (18 Abr 2022)

La madre de Dios


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Abr 2022)

this is exactly what "AZOV" is about...

Azov terrorists ambushed a Russian humanitarian convoy for civilians blocked in Mariupol.

the convoy was moving without military escort and all the cars had white bands/stickers attached to them.
Z Rada. 



https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2022/04/a1Abt1BRKZjt56Q1yP9m_18_1bdf68d0a8966301287796edca1769cc_video_original.mp4



Mr. Deeds








 ​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Abr 2022)

TITANIC








#movies #titanic
    


 Mr. Boxoffrogs reposted  @boxoffrogs  

3 hours ago In response Mr. Boxoffrogs to his Publication Moscova... 121...
What is this?  








Mr. Boxoffrogs


Moscova... 121... What is this?




anonup.com




If they really "sunk" the Moscova then why only one janky image with fake smoke (blur) covering the identifying marks of the vessel. May I present the Ghost of Moscova... Like some stupid ass Ukrainian Pilot story that wasn't believable either.

IF THEY MAKE A MOVIE ABOUT A SINKING SHIP, THERE IS AN INSTANT PROOF THAT THE SHIP DID NOT SINK...

FOR THEY MADE A MOVIE...

WHO MAKES MOVIES?

the military.​


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

A principios de abril, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas destruyeron un depósito de combustible y lubricantes en el distrito de Shirohaya Balka de Mykolaiv.

Al parecer, las unidades locales de las AFU profesan el principio de que "un rayo no cae dos veces en el mismo sitio", por lo que decidieron equipar una posición de tiro del MLRS junto al depósito de combustible. Los lanzadores de MLRS recorren la calle Mayachnaya, lanzando cohetes en dirección a Kherson.

Una "carretilla" con un ZU-23-2 sobre la base de un KAMAZ protege al MLRS del control de objetivos y del reconocimiento aéreo.

Los depósitos de combustible y lubricación destruidos se encuentran en las coordenadas 46.910832, 32.031434.

Inmediatamente al lado comienza la calle Mayachnaya, por donde circulan los lanzadores de MLRS.
Las coordenadas de la calle son: 46.911265, 32.038536

t.me/boris_rozhin/43376


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Abr 2022)

TITANIC



What is this  ?
 55 







​


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (18 Abr 2022)

Rusia destruye un centro de apoyo logístico que contiene grandes cantidades de armas entregadas durante los últimos 6 días desde Estados Unidos y países europeos al ejército ucraniano. Sepa más vía SANA en Español





*A algunos les queda poco tiempo para seguir haciendo lo que hacen.*


En Estados Unidos, se consideraría una agresión sexual quitarle la ropa interior a una mujer y atarlo a un poste para humillarla en público. Su "delito" fue que su idioma era ruso. Cuando se hacen en #Ucrania es... ¡solo domingo!


----------



## Sir Torpedo (18 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Que bonito, si la Horda a las que estas HDLGP pertenecen no hubieran atacado Mariupol esa gente podría conseguir sus suministros en sus supermercados COMO SIEMPRE no mendigando caridad.
> Que bonito todo. Que HDLGP.



Así los azov podrían limpiar de ruso parlantes Mauripol sin ningún problema, ¿cómo se atreven?.


----------



## bigmaller (18 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> La madre de Dios



 

Que se pase el rejon y toda la banda y me lo expliquen....

Acojonante

Entre toda esta mierda, debo reconocer que el periodista de TVE que hoy estaba haciendo el directo de Lliv ha hecho un señor trabajo. Objetivo.


----------



## amcxxl (18 Abr 2022)

Las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas lanzaron un ataque con misiles de alta precisión en el 124º Centro Conjunto de Apoyo Logístico del Comando de las Fuerzas Logísticas de las tropas ucranianas en la región de Lviv, informa el Ministerio de Defensa ruso. 
*El centro logístico y los grandes envíos de armas extranjeras que fueron entregados a Ucrania desde los Estados Unidos y países europeos durante los últimos 6 días fueron destruidos. *


Se inauguró una panadería militar del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa no lejos de Mariupol. Él proveerá de pan a los habitantes de la ciudad.


Lisichansk- edificio del regimen de Kiev alcanzado


----------



## Tierra Azul (18 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> EL BARCON RUSO " HUNDIDO " ... A VER SI RESULTA QUE.... VA SER..
> 
> " EL LUSITANIA "
> 
> ...



no sueltes esa historia, no es creible que ha habido muertos lene, la foto es el mockba
pd: esa bandera roja blanca y azul al final del barco que cono es?


----------



## HurreKin (18 Abr 2022)

El mejor testimonio que veras este mes, activar subtitulos en ingles,poco mas que decir.


----------



## Zhukov (18 Abr 2022)

user_tt dijo:


> El bien era una Ukrania pais neutral cuya soberania fuera respetada por rusos y occidente, y con un donbass y crimea con autonomia



El bien es lo que quiera la gente y puedo decirte que la gente de Crimea, aún antes del Maidan, querían volver a Rusia y que los ucranianos se metieran su Ucrania por el culo.

Hasta los cojones de la "soberanía", los estados son construcciones artificiales, las naciones no. Y "Ucrania" es parte de la nación rusa.

Yo no entiendo la mentalidad infantil de tanto español pro-Ucrania que habla de soberanías, respeto a los tratados y demás ficciones del Derecho Internacional. Será porque este es un país de leguleyos. Los tratados sólo se respetan mientras a todos los firmantes les interese hacerlo, como se vio en la Primera Guerra Mundial. Una cosa es que por razones técnicas y prácticas a todo el mundo le interese pactar unas reglas, como el Derecho Marítimo internacional, para no volver a los tiempos de la piratería y los corsarios, pero pretender que hay un orden internacional y unas reglas es como creerse el cuento de la ONU y antes de él la Sociedad de Naciones. De hecho las sanciones a Rusia demuestran que ya no hay nada sagrado, ni siquiera la propiedad privada.

Prescindiendo de mi antipatía a Ucrania, yo no entiendo tampoco porque debería tenerles ninguna simpatía. Yugoslavia existió más tiempo que Ucrania y fue descuartizada. Y la Unión Soviética, con menos merecimiento. Checoslovaquia al menos se divorció pacíficamente.

La verdad: hay estados que son una ficción, un apaño de circunstancias, que no son viables, y acaban por desaparecer. Y lo mismo, la tendencia natural de las naciones es a unificarse y a recuperar los territorios perdidos. Serbia no pudo evitar perder el resto de Yugoslavia, pero algún día se reunificará con Montenegro, recuperará Kosovo y les ajustará las cuentas a bosnios y croatas. Es una ley histórica.

Pretender que Rusia acepte la disolución de la Unión Soviética y una Ucrania independiente es como pretender que los bolcheviques aceptaran respetaran el tratado de paz de Brest Litovsk. En ambos casos una paz injusta y aceptada por motivos de debilidad es una garantía de guerras futuras. Porque más importante que las ficciones legales son la justicia y la voluntad de los pueblos.

La única posibilidad de una Ucrania independiente es que la Galitzia, devolviera a Rusia todo el territorio usurpado y robado. Pero ese tren ya partió.


----------



## Evangelion (18 Abr 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Así los azov podrían limpiar de ruso parlantes Mauripol sin ningún problema, ¿cómo se atreven?.



Que si que la Poblacion de Maiuopol se redujo del 2001 al 2014 en 40000 Personas del 2014 al 2021 en otras 15000 (mas o menos en la linea de todo el pais)
Peazo limpieza etnica desde el 2014 en una ciudad toda rusoparlante
Ahora con la horda rusa HDLGP se ha reducido a 100000 Hb.
Sois una puñetera escoria.


----------



## El-Mano (18 Abr 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Ahí lo que se ve es un ataque a uno de los convoyes de ayuda humanitaria.
> Muy épico...



No sé a quien estarás citando... pero menudo retraso tiene que tener...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> no sueltes esa historia, no es creible que ha habido muertos lene, la foto es el mockba
> pd: esa bandera roja blanca y azul al final del barco que cono es?



ES TODO Muy raro

la historia es rocambolesca de principio a fin

no digo que no lo hayan hundido

pero si que las imagenes son falsas

y que sea el aniversario del titanic

da a entender que aun habindose hundido, me creo mas que lo hayan volado alguien "dentro" de ruisa por razones esotericas

que no le hayan dado desde ucrania con un neptune

todo super raro


----------



## rejon (18 Abr 2022)

*"La batalla por Donbass será el punto de inflexión de la guerra", General Viktor Yagun.*

"No solo podremos desocupar nuestros territorios recientemente ocupados, es realista llegar a las fronteras estatales, las que teníamos en 2014", dijo Yagun.

UN.


----------



## HurreKin (18 Abr 2022)

Ver archivo adjunto 1029411


----------



## zapatitos (18 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Las autoridades ucranianas dicen que hay miles de cadáveres de soldados rusos no reclamados en sus morgues, ya que *el Kremlin se niega a reconocer el alto número de muertos*.




Las autoridades ucranianas dicen que....


Y yo digo que mis cojones son un par de flores...

¿Es que no os cansais nunca de hacer el subnormal?

Saludos.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (18 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Que si que la Poblacion de Maiuopol se redujo del 2001 al 2014 en 40000 Personas del 2014 al 2021 en otras 15000 (mas o menos en la linea de todo el pais)
> Peazo limpieza etnica desde el 2014 en una ciudad toda rusoparlante
> Ahora con la horda rusa HDLGP se ha reducido a 100000 Hb.
> Sois una puñetera escoria.



Tu un filonazi basura, que en Ucrania no hay nazis o son nazis que hacen limpiezas sanas.


----------



## No al NOM (18 Abr 2022)

Ahora sí están los rusos en modo cabrón, te ríes de los soldados rusos muertos? Porrazos en la cabeza en tu oficina y detenido a una cárcel Rusa

En la ciudad de Elista, el FSB detuvo al administrador del canal Telegram, quien habló groseramente sobre Rusia y se rió de los soldados muertos.


----------



## lapetus (18 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> ucrania ira cayendo poco a poco y de repente caera de forma brusca



Ucrania no va a caer. Eso quedó claro desde la primera semana, en la que los rusos respetaron la parte polaca. Incluso con Kiev amenazada, nadie ponía en duda que la parte occidental resistiría, porque Rusia tendría que llegar hastá allí por tierra, con unas lineas de suministros sobreextendidas, mientras que la resistencia ucraniana-polaca-británica tiene las lineas de suministro y bases al otro lado de la frontera. Y ese otro lado no se toca porque es territorio OTAN.
Podría haber caído si se hubiese metido otro grupo de fuerzas desde el extremo bieloruso, cosa que no sucedió, porque no hay tales fuerzas en el ejército actual ruso, y Bielorusia no quería implicarse (más).


rejon dijo:


> Rusia tiene las de ganar en el Dombás



Tiene las lineas de suministro cerca y la superioridad aérea, pero se enfrentan a fortificaciones. Pueden tomar el terreno pero supondría dejar todas esas ciudades arrasadas. Es el mismo dilema que en Azovstal. Puedes ganar el territorio y quedarte con una factoría destruída, con lo que esa gente que vive ahí no podrá explotarla económicamente. Por eso los rusos prefieren una rendición y una retirada pactada en el Donbass, pero los USA no dejarán a Zelenski que haga eso.


mazuste dijo:


> disolverá las grandes formaciones embolsadas



No hay formaciones embolsadas, hay una línea fortificada, y los ucros pueden resistir la lluvia artillera bastante bien dentro de los bunkers de hormigón.


----------



## rejon (18 Abr 2022)

Tanto acabar con los nazis en Ucrania cuando la mano derecha de Putler, el conocido cocinero, nazi creador y fundador de los comandos Wagner los tienen muy cerca del Kremlin, aunque varias docenas han caído ya en suelo ucraniano.


----------



## bubibartra (18 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Estos miserables tienen 7000 cuerpos en morgues de toda Ucrania y son incapaces de reclamarlos, nunca había visto que en una guerra le ofrezcan los cuerpos de sus caídos a cambio de nada y se nieguen a recibirlos. Solo en Dnipro hay unos 1500 soldados rusos en morgues y vagones refrigeradores. Yo si fuera ellos sino quieren que se los entreguen los sacaría y los enterraría en fosas comunes.
> 
> Hace 80 años este ultraje a los soldados caídos se saldaría con fusilamientos al amanecer.
> 
> ...



Otra vez tío

Que zelenski haga listado o les saque fotos y lo mismo lo creeremos por algo las que "mis cojones morenos dicen...Y os lo creas porque mis cojones morenos lo dicen"


----------



## Botones Sacarino (18 Abr 2022)

Un drone de los malvados ucras detecta un vehículo de artillería autoproulsada Gvodzika que dispara en modo directo. En lugar de atacarlo directamente con artillería lo que hacen es seguirlo hasta su escondrijo, una vez detectan su escondirjo la artillería lo machaca destrozando múltiples vehículos BMP, BTR, BM-21 grad, camiones de trasporte de tropas y armas etc.


----------



## capitán almeida (18 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Que si que la Poblacion de Maiuopol se redujo del 2001 al 2014 en 40000 Personas del 2014 al 2021 en otras 15000 (mas o menos en la linea de todo el pais)
> Peazo limpieza etnica desde el 2014 en una ciudad toda rusoparlante
> Ahora con la horda rusa HDLGP se ha reducido a 100000 Hb.
> Sois una puñetera escoria.



A joderte cabrón, despidete de Mariupol y del Dombas para toda tu puta vida
Claba cocaina, drogatas claba


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (18 Abr 2022)

Debe terminar ya.

Entre las víctimas del bombardeo matutino de #Lviv se encuentra Artem, de 3 años, quien, junto con su madre, vino de #Kharkiv para escapar de la guerra. En este momento, su vida no corre peligro.


----------



## amcxxl (18 Abr 2022)

Vlad explica muy bien la causa de los problemas de Ucrania


Asalto "Azovstal"⚡La situación de la tarde 18.04.22⚡ 
Las unidades de asalto de la RPD y la Federación Rusa tomaron el control del sector norte de la zona industrial de la planta de Azovstal y actualmente están limpiando allí, incluidas las comunicaciones subterráneas. 


#Azov <censurado> tendió una emboscada a lo que parece ser un convoy humanitario ruso para civiles encerrados en #Mariupol. Lo llamaron un 'contraataque'. Tenga en cuenta que el convoy no tenía escolta militar y todos los autos tenían bandas/pegatinas blancas. #Ucrania #crímenes de guerra


----------



## Evangelion (18 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> A joderte cabrón, despidete de Mariupol y del Dombas para toda tu puta vida
> Claba cocaina, drogatas claba



Vamos a ver tarado yo no me despido de nada son sus mas de 400000 habitantes los que se han despedido de su ciudad y sus trabajos y de muchos de sus familiares y amigos para siempre.
Tienes que tener una merma importante.


----------



## bubibartra (18 Abr 2022)

La pregunta es cuantos no volverán nunca


----------



## bubibartra (18 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Vamos a ver tarado yo no me despido de nada son sus mas de 400000 habitantes los que se han despedido de su ciudad y sus trabajos y de muchos de sus familiares y amigos para siempre.
> Tienes que tener una merma importante.



Mucho irán volviendo ya que hay una gran cantidad en zona prorusa


----------



## capitán almeida (18 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Vamos a ver tarado yo no me despido de nada son sus mas de 400000 habitantes los que se han despedido de su ciudad y sus trabajos y de muchos de sus familiares y amigos para siempre.
> Tienes que tener una merma importante.



A chuparla, los ukros que vuelvan a casa y que pidan trabajo a sus amos otánicos, pa todo los demás hemoal


----------



## capitán almeida (18 Abr 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> Mucho irán volviendo ya que hay muchos en zona prorusa



Pero a esos que les den, ni son refugiados ni personas, como se van a comparar a los aguerridos muchachotes de azov...


----------



## Botones Sacarino (18 Abr 2022)

Más ruskis destrozados por la artillería de los malvados ucras. los artilleros se han convertido prácticamente en francotiradores.


----------



## Artigas (18 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No es chiste…(necesita VPN o estar en un país sin censura para ver enlace)
> El Kremlin no pudo confirmar la autenticidad de la foto del crucero "Moscú".
> Peskov no pudo confirmar la autenticidad de las fotos del incendio en el crucero "Moscú"
> 
> ...



13:10 18.04.2022

El Kremlin no pudo confirmar la autenticidad de la foto del crucero "Moskva"
*Peskov no pudo confirmar la autenticidad de las fotografías del incendio en el crucero "Moskva"*





© RIA Novosti / Vitaly Ankov
Crucero de misiles de la Guardia "Moskva". foto de archivo

*MOSCÚ, 18 de abril - RIA Novosti. *El Kremlin no puede verificar la autenticidad de las fotografías que se cree que son del incendio del crucero Moskva, dijo el portavoz presidencial Dmitry Peskov.
Anteriormente, aparecieron imágenes de incendios en las redes sociales, presumiblemente en el crucero Moskva.

“Realmente vimos las imágenes, pero no podemos decir qué tan auténticas y verdaderas son”, respondió Peskov a las preguntas de los periodistas.
El jueves por la noche, el Ministerio de Defensa anunció que el crucero Moskva, que previamente se había incendiado debido a la detonación de municiones, se hundió durante una tormenta mientras era remolcado al puerto de destino. La tripulación fue evacuada a los barcos de la Flota Rusa del Mar Negro ubicados en la misma zona .

El crucero Moskva es el barco líder del Proyecto 1164 Atlant. Fue construido en 1982 en la planta que lleva el nombre de 61 Comuneros en Nikolaev bajo el nombre de "Slava". Después del desmantelamiento del proyecto 1123, el crucero antisubmarino Moskva, heredó su nombre y se convirtió en el buque insignia de la Flota del Mar Negro.
El desplazamiento de la nave es de 11.490 toneladas, la eslora es de 186 metros, la velocidad es de 32 nudos, la autonomía es de 30 días, la tripulación es de 500 personas. Está armado con 16 lanzadores de misiles de crucero Vulkan, sistema de artillería AK-130, torpedos de 533 mm, sistema de defensa aérea Fort, helicóptero Ka-27.


----------



## Evangelion (18 Abr 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> Mucho irán volviendo ya que hay una gran cantidad en zona prorusa



A donde van volver? a una ciudad destruida? Cúando en 2 años en5 años, en 10, en 15 años.....
¿Pero de verdad no os dais cuenta la salvajada que ha hecho la HORDA en Mariupol?


----------



## fulcrum29smt (18 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> el Moska no esta modernizado no?



A ver, depende lo que entiendas como modernizado, al Moskva se le cambiaron sus misiles P-500 Basalt por los P-1000 Vulkan (versión más moderna del mismo misil) y en los S-300F se realizó algo similar, los radares y el centro de mando del buque recibieron una actualización muy ligera y ecónomica.

Ten en cuenta que la actualización se empezó a finales de 1990 y no acabó hasta 1998, le pilló justamente en la época de los 90 cuando las medidas ultraliberales de Yegor Gaidar crearon un shock y una grandísima crisis ecónomica en el pais. Los Rusos lo llaman los terribles 90.

Las imagenes de este vídeo con música del grupo Kino reflejan muy bien esa época.


----------



## kelden (18 Abr 2022)

Y esa quien es?


----------



## capitán almeida (18 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> A donde van volver? a una ciudad destruida? Cúando en 2 años en5 años, en 10, en 15 años.....
> ¿Pero de verdad no os dais cuenta la salvajada que ha hecho la HORDA en Mariupol?



Ya restauraron muchas otras en el dombas arrasadas por tus pacíficos muchachos de la ato, no te preocupes de eso, pero el trapo azul y amarillo en la puta vida va a volver a ondear allí


----------



## bubibartra (18 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> A donde van volver? a una ciudad destruida? Cúando en 2 años en5 años, en 10, en 15 años.....
> ¿Pero de verdad no os dais cuenta la salvajada que ha hecho la HORDA en Mariupol?



Eso no es una destruida. Tiene daños en sitios concretos. Ciudad destruida fue Alepo. Por cierto la rusos dejaron 10 veces peor Grozni que Mariupol y ahí estaban los chechenos de nuevo en un par de años


----------



## arriondas (18 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Ahora sí están los rusos en modo cabrón, te ríes de los soldados rusos muertos? Porrazos en la cabeza en tu oficina y detenido a una cárcel Rusa
> 
> En la ciudad de Elista, el FSB detuvo al administrador del canal Telegram, quien habló groseramente sobre Rusia y se rió de los soldados muertos.



A los rusos por lo visto ya se les han hinchado los huevos, todo tiene un límite. 

Me parece que más de un corresponsal no va a volver a Rusia durante una buena temporada. Si es que vuelve.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

HurreKin dijo:


> El mejor testimonio que veras este mes, activar subtitulos en ingles,poco mas que decir.



Espantoso, parece que eran gentes que trataban de escapar de la fábrica, todos civiles tiroteados por los azovitas.


----------



## El-Mano (18 Abr 2022)

El ruso considera que la batalla por el dombas ya a comenzado. Ya se a empezado con ataques por varios flancos, y hay bastante apoyo de artillería, de aviación, de misiles/cohetes, etc... y se esta avanzando ligeramente por al menos dos flancos.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (18 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Debe terminar ya.
> 
> Entre las víctimas del bombardeo matutino de #Lviv se encuentra Artem, de 3 años, quien, junto con su madre, vino de #Kharkiv para escapar de la guerra. En este momento, su vida no corre peligro.



Mal nacidos los responsables de esto. Zelenski y demás responsables, pagaréis carísimo


----------



## NPI (18 Abr 2022)

Una nueva cuenta del usuario tomcat ii
IGNORE = CREAR NUEVOS USUARIOS


----------



## NPI (18 Abr 2022)

The_unknown dijo:


> Los rusos me han decepcionado. Yo esperaba que acabarán con Ucrania en poco tiempo y que después penetraran por el Báltico y Polonia.
> 
> Pero los inutiles no han podido ni con Ucrania.



Primer aviso vuelve a ForoCoches/Menéame


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Abr 2022)

Cuando te posee el espiritu de Tony Montana:


----------



## Cosmopolita (18 Abr 2022)

Artigas dijo:


> 13:10 18.04.2022
> 
> El Kremlin no pudo confirmar la autenticidad de la foto del crucero "Moskva"
> *Peskov no pudo confirmar la autenticidad de las fotografías del incendio en el crucero "Moskva"*
> ...



Faltan 6 cañones automáticos AK-630 de 30mm (sistema Gatling).

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MiguelLacano (18 Abr 2022)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> No ha leído usted correctamente. Yo no he dicho gobierno, he dicho régimen, que es distinto, más amplio, con los Borbones usurpadores de la jefatura de estado a la cabeza
> 
> Que es ilegítimo es un hecho obvio precisamente para cualquiera que conozca la historia reciente de España.
> 
> ...




Bueno, no pensaba responder, porque ciertamente agota, pero lo voy a hacer, porque me sobran unos minutos hoy.

1.- "Régimen" habla usted... Vamos que como los de la telesecta o antonia 3 nos regala con un diagnóstico de régimen a lo que le sale usted del papo. Con la palabra "régimen" ya me pasa como con lo de "fascista", que de tan manido ya ha perdido todo contenido semántico. Es pura filfa, porque cada uno lo aplica como le sale del papo, tal que hace usted. Oir pronunciar a los telemuñecos la palabra "rrrrégimen" para referirse al gobierno del doctor Asad y ahora para hablar del gobierno ruso me causaba antes enojo, ahora sólo aburrimiento.

2.- Y mire, hasta le compro que España es un "régimen", pero desde luego no desde el ángulo de personaje frustrado incapaz de asimilar la historia que demuestra ser usted con sus palabras.

3.- Le reitero que, usted como una buena parte de este desdichado país (cada vez menos, afortunadamente), pretende cambiar un hecho imposible de cambiar. Y es que en 1936-1939 hubo un grupo ganador y otro perdedor. Y eso, se pongan como se pongan no va a cambiar. Lo mismo que no va a cambiar que el gran mariscal Zukov ganó las batallas que liberaron Ucrania, por más que ahora tumben sus estatua las alimañas acéfalas.

4.- Usted se agarra a lo que le interesa, emocionalmente, con mucha emoción y nostalgia de un mito. Si la República tan exitosa hubiera sido, no habría habido un país partido por la mitad, con hermanos matándose y con un gobierno franquista que duró 40 añazos... No me venga con historias peregrinas, el gallego contó con apoyo entre las gentes, las suficientes para con mano no demasiado de hierro controlar el país y morir en la cama (de la seguridad Social que él mismo creó, como nos recordaban hace poco).

5.- También se pasa usted por el forro la transición. No sé usted, pero yo lo viví y hubo Cortes Constituyentes, presididas además el primer día por una comunista formidable, Dolores Ibarruri, la Pasionaria, de la mano de otro magnífico poeta y no menos comunista, el gran Rafael Alberti.
En esas cortes constituyentes, con diputados elegidos libremente por el pueblo, hubo 165 diputados de UCD, 118 del PSOE, 20 del PCE, 16 de AP y 25 de otros. Redactaron una constitución que fue aprobada por esas cortes *sólo con 2 votos en contra (uno de Euskadiko Ezquerra y otro de Alianza Popular) y el 6 de diciembre se sometió a referendum, siendo a favor el 87'7% de los votos emitidos...*
Si a usted eso no le parece legitimante, hágaselo mirar, de verdad.

6.- Usted me dice que "Una acción militar estaría perfectamente legitimada si es para restaurar la ciudadanía usurpada a la nación y abrir un proceso civil de Libertad Constituyente". ... Mire, me parece increíble que alguien que aparenta ser "republicano" (democrático entiendo) considere que esté legitimado el uso de la fuerza militar para tumbar un gobierno y una administración con ese origen y con elecciones libres y directas cada 4 años... De verdad, de nuevo le digo, hágaselo mirar.

7.- Al hilo de lo anterior le digo. Siempre he admirado y cada día admiro más a esos militares que saben mantenerse fieles a su juramento, que no es a otro sino a la nación (y como arquetipo hago referencia a don Valeriano Weyler, el más grande en los últimos siglos), que a día de hoy sólo encuentra fórmula de manifestarse en las elecciones al uso... (que son mejorables, que adolecen de mucho, que se manipulan... pero eso ya no es un asunto de los militares).

8.- Su infantil "anti-borbonismo" me resulta simpático, pero tan erróneo como pensar que quien gobierna es Sánchez... Si Sánchez mueve en realidad pocos hilos, Felipe VI apenas mueve ninguno. No creo que "el Borbón" signifique hoy apenas nada, aunque les viene de perillas a los nostálgicos de no se qué agravios sucesionistas y demás revisiones ad hoc de la historia.

9.- Y por último, nos lanza la última soflama: "De un militar que tiene verdadera estima por los símbolos del régimen borbonico actual nunca me fiaría pues está claro que servirá al Borbón antes que a la nación".
Le informo:
9.1.- La bandera no es "símbolo borbónico", es la que se han dado los españoles, conforme a la constitución que ya le he recordado como se formuló (y que en cuanto a los modos para reformarla no es en esencia distinta de cualquiera otra nación moderna).
9.2.- Respecto a los colores rojigualda, pues a lo mejor le peta la cabeza, pero *esos fueron los colores de la primera república y alguien nada sospechoso como el general Vicente Rojo (jefe de EM del Ejército Republicano) nos dejó escrito que uno de los mayores errores de la república fue cambiar la bandera.*
9.3.- Los símbolos son importantes y siempre he creído que en lugar de intentar cambiar lo que no se puede cambiar (la historia), lo más razonable es recordarla sumando, no restando. En Rusia, y me congratulo, han sabido hacerlo. Han recuperado su bandera *"de los zares"* (la blanca, azul y roja del Imperio Ruso, del zar Pedro el Grande) y honran también aquella precedente comunista. En lugar de denigrar la rojigualda, ¿porqué no solicitan que se añada en los desfiles la republicana? (no se lo creerá, pero un grupo de oficiales lo solicitó hace años para el desfile del 12 de octubre, y el ministro socialista dijo que nones, costó hasta trabajo que aceptaran el desfile con la cruz de Borgoña y de tapadillo, pero eso son los politicos, no los militares los que lo imponen).

COROLARIO. Mire esta cantinela ya me la sé de memoria. Ustedes, porque quedan, por desgracia, bastantes personas que comparten su frustración y rencor auto-odiante, pretenden lo imposible. Pretenden que la historia cambie, que comience a contar desde donde ustedes quieran y que los demás aceptemos su teoría, pues de lo contrario seremos "borbónicos", "cavernícolas", "españolistas" y, en cualquier caso, "fascistas". Da igual que se les recuerde que antes de la II República hubo muchas cosas y después también. Tampoco les afecta pensar que aquella ocasión no resultó, por lo que sea, una buena cosa, porque acabó como el rosario de la aurora, fuera la culpa de Franco o del sunsun corda (pero el caso es que no se supieron hacer las cosas bien, eso está claro). Y en lugar de pensar en transversal, de acoger a unos profesionales (los militares) que ha día de hoy son gente, en su inmensa mayoría, disciplinados, que en nada y para nada se meten en asuntos de política y que se limitan a ejercer (con precarios y exiguos medios) lo mejor que pueden sus tareas, pues no, hay que ser "antimilitar"... Y ¿porqué?, ¿porqué trabajan para el régimen? No, aquí para el régimen trabaja todo dios, desde el médico hasta le barrendero, no me venga con gelipoyeces, porque incluso la policía solo hace lo que le manda el gobierno (al que eligen los barrenderos con el mismo valor de voto que el del general). No me cuente milongas, las funciones de los militares están perfectamente descritas en la Constitución, y más le digo, tan poca cosa son ahora los militares que incluso cuando alguno "ha sacado las patas del tiesto" para recordar que entre sus funciones está la de preservar la unidad de la nación... pues lo han jodido vivo (destituido, etc). O sea, que nos podemos hacer todos una idea de lo que "mandan" y "el régimen" que son los militares a día de hoy.

Final. Si quiere "tumbar el régimen", comience por fiarse de la gente que honra a su nación, sin otro interés que el bien común, la defensa común y procurar que esa nación sea más fuerte, unida y soberana (lo cual solo se consigue con un ejército fuerte, como vemos una y otra vez en la historia, siendo Rusia, a día de hoy el paradigma). Y luego, de paso, convenza a la plebe, que eso ya le digo que lo va a tener mas jodido.


----------



## NPI (18 Abr 2022)

Hannibaal dijo:


> El 64% de los españoles apoya dejar de comprar gas ruso aunque eso provoque más inflación
> 
> Quedáos con estos medios de propaganda, por si algún día se da la oportunidad de que tengan que rendir cuentas los criminales que los dirigen.



La cara visible


----------



## kabyla (18 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> esto caera en un momento dado de forma brusca.. cuando te defiende lo das todo para echar al invasor.. sino lo consiguen es qeu no hay mas defensas.. ademas el invasor es el pais de al lado , no es un pais ultramar
> 
> ucrania ira cayendo poco a poco y de repente caera de forma brusca
> 
> ...





https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=https%3A%2F%2Framblalibre.com%2F2022%2F04%2F17%2Ftres-meses-antes-de-que-se-revelara-el-covid-el-departamento-de-defensa-usa-otorgo-a-ucrania-un-contrato-especial-de-investigacion-covid-19%2F%3Ffbclid%3DIwAR036aaD-7AbIr1km6wsAPuYmTuuIStof2TCT1BeRzCgBIGsgKG9sOCfjq0&h=AT3ztWzMPBnC9TcaM4NCzBnCWmubC63e0TVkz38jhZVvORZ-bV2hPD8wD3uw_rUMRloL5xsgMgrIDGBZ0Swu89WiFWXI3CysXJNZykdRdXM2bUT3QYqHEfCRy07Du_OmKcg&__tn__=R]-R&c[0]=AT0IWao9LZ2D1BNY13hdChQb4BbteGDDVpwi2DFX8FcnI6oiW8DFuKEFkpqwpy-TDYXUEvu3lRrA3y25lW9DRTZux9vhM56z2Sb8HsQHKLtRMpbZfjYynxOvPOvJsRwfbrP_P2Uw6ZFNdKbkKfH5udR0j2ewodi0mDgSKhR7hFrhT05Lmuw


Tres meses antes de que se revelara el covid, el Departamento de Defensa USA otorgó a Ucrania un contrato especial de "Investigación covid-19" – Rambla Libre


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cuando te posee el espiritu de Tony Montana:



Enzarpamiento nivel Dios.

Pupilas dilatadas con luz normal= Se acaba de meter una Klencha de medio pollo entero.

Klenchensky, el de las grandes Klenchas.


----------



## kelden (18 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Reverte me defraudó, nos defraudó a muchos en esas fechas. Supongo que le pagaron bien y nunca se ha arrepentido públicamente de ello. Cierto es que luego ha pasado con mucho tiento sobre el asunto. A veces he querido imaginar cierto prurito por su parte, perfecto conocedor de que tergiversó y hasta mintió en asuntos de mucha gravedad. Desde esas fechas, *y pese a reconocer que es un gran escritor *y que ha hecho mucho por difundir la historia de España, en un modo lúdico y bastante riguroso, lo cierto es que no he podido tragarlo.



Es un bluff que lleva 30 años escribiendo la misma novela una y otra vez. Para que te hagas una idea está al mismo nivel que el yanki ese del Código Da Vinci. Eso no es literatura. Por qué está en la Academia? Por lo mismo que Cebrián .... por la pasta de Prisa.


----------



## Tierra Azul (18 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> La cara visible



este lerdo tontiprogre quien es?


----------



## Zhukov (18 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> El ruso considera que la batalla por el dombas ya a comenzado. Ya se a empezado con ataques por varios flancos, y hay bastante apoyo de artillería, de aviación, de misiles/cohetes, etc... y se esta avanzando ligeramente por al menos dos flancos.



Me choca llamarle "el ruso", ese señor tiene un nombre. Se llama Yuri Podoliak, y es de Ucrania, de Sumy. Y vive en Bielorrusia. Y tiene un blog, su apodo es Andrey Chervonets, y su blog es este.









chervonec_001


chervonec_001 - the new blog in LiveJournal. There should be new interesting records soon.




chervonec-001.livejournal.com





si el nombre ruso se os hace raro podéis llamarlo por el apodo, como hacemos con Cassad (Boris Rozhin)


----------



## user_tt (18 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> El bien es lo que quiera la gente y puedo decirte que la gente de Crimea, aún antes del Maidan, querían volver a Rusia y que los ucranianos se metieran su Ucrania por el culo.
> 
> Hasta los cojones de la "soberanía", los estados son construcciones artificiales, las naciones no. Y "Ucrania" es parte de la nación rusa.
> 
> ...



Te compro el discurso realista de las naciones versus los estados. No te compro como lo usas para disfrazar tu imperialismo

Si lo importante son las naciones y no los países artificiales entonces Yugoslavia está bien desintegrada. Si los rusos del Dombas tienen derecho a decirle a los ucranianos que se metan ucrania por el culo... cosa en que puedo estar bastante de acuerdo, entonces los croatas tienen todo el derecho a decirles a los serbios que se metan su yugoslavia por el culo

Tu tienes toda la pinta de celebrar la pascua ortodoxa


----------



## ussser (18 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Lo estaba oyendo esta mañana y flipaba, como si Mariupol no estuviera ya tomada y solo quedaran los 4 gatos del batallón en la acería esa.
> Hay un tipo en Al rojo vivo que es profesor, gordito, que cada vez que habla me hierve la sangre, vamos que si en ese momento lo tengo delante le arreo dos ostias con la mano abierta, que asco de tío, me pone superviolento cuando habla.



Ese es todólogo, como Carballo, habla de política, economía, guerra, virus...


----------



## ccartech (18 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Un drone de los malvados ucras detecta un vehículo de artillería autoproulsada Gvodzika que dispara en modo directo. En lugar de atacarlo directamente con artillería lo que hacen es seguirlo hasta su escondrijo, una vez detectan su escondirjo la artillería lo machaca destrozando múltiples vehículos BMP, BTR, BM-21 grad, camiones de trasporte de tropas y armas etc.



Retiraron los cuerpos?


----------



## Bocanegra (18 Abr 2022)

*UE 
You Must 
Stop 
The War*​


----------



## LIRDISM (18 Abr 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Faltan 6 cañones automáticos AK-630 de 30mm (sistema Gatling).
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



se ven, hay dos en la proa y dos de un lado, al lado de la lancha.


----------



## Hal8995 (18 Abr 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Valen más vivos que muertos, no sé sabe que pueden ocultar ahí dentro, atacar al enemigo acorralado e indefenso no es muy honroso, también puede haber una diferencia de humanidad entre Putin y los mandos de la otan, por mucho que quieran mostrarlo como un monstruo despiadado.



Entre las opciones de la Otan está lanzar una nuke en Azovstal. Limpian de pruebas, echan la culpa a los rusos y justifican todo, invadir el oeste de Ucrania o incorporación express de Ucrania a la Otan y saltándose todas las exigencias o condiciones del tratado ( como no estar en guerra ).

Seguro q es una opción que tiene Biden encima de la mesa. Por supuesto le importan mucho menos los sitiados o los habitantes de Mariupol.

Atención a los comunicados de USA y de Zelensky. Pensad en clave nuke como una posibilidad y si las declaraciones van en ese sentido preparatorio.

Otros indicios podrísn ser la falta de comunicación con los asediados por parte de la Otan. La rendición grande de tropas podría desencadenar el ataque también.

Nadie normal se plantearía eso por ética. Pero ya sabemos cual es su ética.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (18 Abr 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> Otra vez tío
> 
> Que zelenski haga listado o les saque fotos y lo mismo lo creeremos por algo las que "mis cojones morenos dicen...Y os lo creas porque mis cojones morenos lo dicen"




Que hay una pagina ucraniana que se llama algo así como "encuentra al tuyo" y que a principios de marzo cuando yo entré tenía ya las imágenes de más de 2000 fiambres, se habló de ella en este hilo y hasta creo que tuvo hilo propio.

Si es Vd necrófilo como perro Sánchez i Bilderberg búsquela, entre y seguro que le gustará.


----------



## JAGGER (18 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Israel organizó un operativo para rescatar los judíos de Ucrania, ahora también va a tener que rescatar los que viven en Rusia. Aunque más no sea por eso ya se justifica, que los judíos aún daspóricos estén siempre bajo el amparo del pequeño Estado de Israel.


----------



## Bocanegra (18 Abr 2022)

ahora os leo, vengo mosqueado, me pasan este twit

pero esto que es!!!!!!


----------



## Botones Sacarino (18 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Retiraron los cuerpos?




Los ruskis no tienen por costumbre retirar sus cuerpos, los prefieren dejar ahí abonando el terreno, debe ser para que el cereal ucraniano crezca más fuerte.


----------



## Xan Solo (18 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Bueno, no pensaba responder, porque ciertamente agota, pero lo voy a hacer, porque me sobran unos minutos hoy.
> 
> 1.- "Régimen" habla usted... Vamos que como los de la telesecta o antonia 3 nos regala con un diagnóstico de régimen a lo que le sale usted del papo. Con la palabra "régimen" ya me pasa como con lo de "fascista", que de tan manido ya ha perdido todo contenido semántico. Es pura filfa, porque cada uno lo aplica como le sale del papo, tal que hace usted. Oir pronunciar a los telemuñecos la palabra "rrrrégimen" para referirse al gobierno del doctor Asad y ahora para hablar del gobierno ruso me causaba antes enojo, ahora sólo aburrimiento.
> 
> ...



Se ha salido usted, don Miguel. Mis dieces.


----------



## No al NOM (18 Abr 2022)

Los 7.000 muertos rusos es un fake como una casa, lo que hay son 7000 Ucranianos muertos que no quiere recoger del suelo, lo dicen los propios prisioneros en cuanto son capturados por rusia


----------



## No al NOM (18 Abr 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> ahora os leo, vengo mosqueado, me pasan este twit
> 
> pero esto que es!!!!!!



En la Secta hay que hacer un Charlie pero trasmitiendo en directo a las 21:00 en el telediario


----------



## Camilo José Cela (18 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> A ver, depende lo que entiendas como modernizado, al Moskva se le cambiaron sus misiles P-500 Basalt por los P-1000 Vulkan (versión más moderna del mismo misil) y en los S-300F se realizó algo similar, los radares y el centro de mando del buque recibieron una actualización muy ligera y ecónomica.
> 
> Ten en cuenta que la actualización se empezó a finales de 1990 y no acabó hasta 1998, le pilló justamente en la época de los 90 cuando las medidas ultraliberales de Yegor Gaidar crearon un shock y una grandísima crisis ecónomica en el pais. Los Rusos lo llaman los terribles 90.
> 
> Las imagenes de este vídeo con música del grupo Kino reflejan muy bien esa época.



Grandes los Kino, grupazo ruso donde los haya.


----------



## kelden (18 Abr 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> ahora os leo, vengo mosqueado, me pasan este twit
> 
> *pero esto que es!!!!!!*



El gordo de la Sexta. No lo conocías o qué?


----------



## circodelia2 (18 Abr 2022)

__





La defensa antiaérea rusa derribó en Ucrania.. | RT en Español | VK


La defensa antiaérea rusa derribó en Ucrania dos aviones MiG-29 y un Su-25 ucranianos en la localidad de Izium, en la región de Járkov, y en la locali




m.vk.com


----------



## Erwin (18 Abr 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> ahora os leo, vengo mosqueado, me pasan este twit
> 
> pero esto que es!!!!!!



Esto es la tónica diaria, desinformación, desinformación, desinformación... nada se puede hacer, ya lo hemos visto con el tema de las vacunas. Sé fuerte.


----------



## Bocanegra (18 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El gordo de la Sexta. No lo conocías o qué?



trabajo de sol a sol, que cojones voy a conocer al de la sexta y a su puta madre!!!! 

es nazi el "gordo de la sexta"? 

eso lo dan en prime time?


----------



## Mabuse (18 Abr 2022)

En esa conversación ya salió uno echando la culpa a Inditex. Cada loco con su tema, a ver si desvían la cuestión.


----------



## JAGGER (18 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> donde esta wally?
> 
> donde esta el fantasma de kiev?
> 
> ...



Le preguntaste a mamá?


----------



## NPI (18 Abr 2022)

Pete Best dijo:


> Me encanta entrar a este hilo, siempre me saca una sonrisa. A pesar de que los rusos en más de cincuenta días de ofensiva no hayan conseguido ni tomar Mariupol nuestros queridos putinejos ya se reparten Ucrania y empiezan a planificar el gobierno títere.
> 
> Son entrañables, su gracia proviene precisamente de lo en serio que se toman a sí mismos, son como esas películas que pretenden ser serias y de lo malas que son acaban convirtiéndose en una comedia involuntaria.


----------



## unaie (18 Abr 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Y si...?
> 
> ¿Y si suponemos, por un momento, que Zelenski es un activo ruso?
> 
> ...



Puestos a novelar a mi se me ocurre otra. Zelensky es un agente de Israel, y Putin esta en el mismo plan con la inteligencia Israeli. Es obvio que Ucrania se les habia ido de las manos. En su proceso de construccion nacional como estado se habia vuelto antirusa, nazi y antisemita. No nazi como se dice nazi a cualquier extrema derecha conservadora europea, sino nazi nazi, con sus insignias y simbolos. Es clara la conjuncion de intereses tanto de Putin como de Israel en acabar con ese estado. Entonces se monta la operacion del judio ruso Zelensky, cuyo objetivo real es destruir al Pravy Sektor (Sector Derecho) y desnazificar ucrania, En Francia tienen otra en marcha, la operacion Zemmour, otro agente de Israel, con idea de anular al NR, pero volviendo a Ucrania eso explica que se este intentando sacrificar a todos los batallones nacionalistas en esta guerra, hasta el ultimo hombre, segun ordenes de Zelensky, que Putin no haga casi nada por evitar la entrada de armamento occidental, pues sin medios podrian rendirse, y lo que se busca es destruirlos. Al final Putin gana territorio, esta por ver si Ucrania entera. No he mencionado a EEUU, pero obviamente la cupula trabaja mano a mano con Israel, son basicamente la misma entidad geopolitica, y lo que gana EEUU es mantener a Europa bajo su dominio o ecoesfera cortandole los vinculos con Rusia, que empezaban a ser preocupantes sobretodo tras el Brexit, ya que UK era el troyano en la UE.


----------



## Cosmopolita (18 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> El bien es lo que quiera la gente y puedo decirte que la gente de Crimea, aún antes del Maidan, querían volver a Rusia y que los ucranianos se metieran su Ucrania por el culo.
> 
> Hasta los cojones de la "soberanía", los estados son construcciones artificiales, las naciones no. Y "Ucrania" es parte de la nación rusa.
> 
> ...



Lo de Brest-Litovsk lo firmarom en plena guerra civil entre bolcheviques y los rusos blancos y aún así, ya estaban planeando unirse con el proletariado alemán para iniciar la revolución del proletariado en la Europa occidental. Y claro, no lo iban a hacer, cruzando Mar Báltico. Estaba ya Polonia de por medio. Yo discrepo contigo en lo de de ucranianos porque ellos eligieron la raíz de su propia identidad más menos al torno de 1830/1850. Por supuesto no sabes de que iba aquello pero te entiendo al ser un partidario de paneslavisno ruso. No te culpo tampoco.Yo obviamente no soy paneslavista, a pesar de tener 1/16 parte de la sangre rusa en mis venas. Soy más de la idea de prometeismo como respuesta a la sovietización forzosa de las naciones que formaban parte del Imperio Ruso.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## No al NOM (18 Abr 2022)

Ignacio prescolar, civiles en Mariupol?


CUANDO VEAIS A ESE HIJO DE PUTA POR MADRID ESCUPIDLE EN LA CARA Y PARTIRSELA. ME CAGO EN TUS MUERTOS RATA INMUNDA


----------



## Guanotopía (18 Abr 2022)

Turquía lanza una nueva ofensiva en el norte de Irak


Turquía emprendió una nueva ofensiva transfronteriza por tierra y aire contra milicianos kurdos en el norte de Irak, según anunció el lunes de madrugada el ministro turco de Defensa.




www.20minutos.com





Esto es una operación especial sana, los turcos son seres de luz que bombardean a peligrosos terroristas en otro país, no como los rusos que comen bebés y sacrifican vírgenes a Moloch.

Espero que los turcos entren en la UE a la vez que Ucrania, democracias de las buenas.


----------



## BikeroII (18 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> ¿El camino blanco hacia la victoria?
> 
> t.me/Soldierline/3686
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1029080



Video hecho con Deepfake a no ser que se presenten pruebas concluyentes.

Vamos joder aquí estamos para buscar la verdad, no para fapearnos con la información que nos gustaría escuchar como los OTANISTAS


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (18 Abr 2022)

¿Han arrasado ya Mariupol o era de coña el "ultimatum"?

¿Cuantos dias falta para entrar en Kiev? Decian que ya pocos

*Ejército ruso = ridículo constante.*


----------



## rejon (18 Abr 2022)

*El jefe humanitario de la ONU dice que Rusia no tiene alto el fuego entre sus prioridades.*
El jefe humanitario de la ONU, *Martin Griffiths,* dijo hoy que Rusia "no tiene el alto el fuego (en Ucrania) arriba en su agenda", ni siquiera para permitir la evacuación de civiles u organizar la entrada de ayuda humanitaria en las ciudades más castigadas.

"El alto el fuego no está en el horizonte, tal vez en un par de semanas, esto dependerá de las conversaciones, pues hace falta (primero) un mínimo de construcción de confianza", dijo Griffiths en una rueda de prensa en la sede de la ONU.

Cualquier avance al respecto dependerá primero de que las dos partes se sienten a conversar, "pero si ni siquiera se sientan y se culpan la una a la otra, no podemos avanzar", lamentó, pero en varias ocasiones citó a Rusia como la principal responsable de este bloqueo.

Abogó por crear lo que llamó "ventanas de silencio", una fórmula que funcionó en los últimos años en la guerra de baja intensidad que se vivía en el Donbas (este de Ucrania) y que suponía parar los combates brevemente para permitir el paso de material médico o humanitario, así como la salida de civiles.

Griffiths dijo que el único esfuerzo serio de mediación actualmente en curso es el que lleva a cabo el presidente de Turquía, Recep Tayyip Erdogan, y adelantó que piensa viajar a Turquía esta misma semana para propiciar las conversaciones entre las dos partes.


----------



## No al NOM (18 Abr 2022)

FERRERAS GORDO PUTO MARICON CORNUDO DATE POR APALIZADO TU TAMBIEN EN CUANTO TE PILLEN


----------



## zapatitos (18 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Vlad explica muy bien la causa de los problemas de Ucrania




Haga calor, frío, sol o lluvia nunca se inmuta el muy cabrón, impertérrito el ademán. Comparar con el Farlopensky que siempre está haciendo momios y cosas raras con las manos, la boca, los ojos...

Aprovecho ya estas líneas para aconsejar a mis muy queridos niños que nunca consuman drogas como la cocaina porque se podrían quedar con el semblante tan desquiciado como lo tiene el Farlopensky 

Saludos.


----------



## Cosmopolita (18 Abr 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> se ven, hay dos en la proa y dos de un lado, al lado de la lancha.



Me refería al listado del armamento que enumeró @Artigas , Faltaba AK-630 en su listado.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NPI (18 Abr 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Invoco al kamarada Doritov


----------



## quinciri (18 Abr 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Gran analisis de la cupula rusa que rodea a PUTIN



El que presenta este video es un puto cantamañanas pro-otan.


----------



## Evangelion (18 Abr 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imposible, si la aviacion ucraniana quedo arrasada y sin pistas para despegar los primeros días de la "invasión".


----------



## MiguelLacano (18 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> El bien es lo que quiera la gente y puedo decirte que la gente de Crimea, aún antes del Maidan, querían volver a Rusia y que los ucranianos se metieran su Ucrania por el culo.
> 
> Hasta los cojones de la "soberanía", los estados son construcciones artificiales, las naciones no. Y "Ucrania" es parte de la nación rusa.
> 
> ...


----------



## amcxxl (18 Abr 2022)

Graham Phillips


Mariúpol - ¿Por qué ha sucedido esto?


----------



## ussser (18 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Pentágono dice que EE.UU. entrenará a los militares ucranianos en el manejo de obuses estadounidenses y también planea entrenar en "otros tipos" de armas - RIA Novosti.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/43351



Dirán ellos: tiempo hay.


----------



## intensito (18 Abr 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Entre las opciones de la Otan está lanzar una nuke en Azovstal. Limpian de pruebas, echan la culpa a los rusos y justifican todo, invadir el oeste de Ucrania o incorporación express de Ucrania a la Otan y saltándose todas las exigencias o condiciones del tratado ( como no estar en guerra ).
> 
> Seguro q es una opción que tiene Biden encima de la mesa. Por supuesto le importan mucho menos los sitiados o los habitantes de Mariupol.
> 
> ...



Me da a mí que hasta el domingo que viene, que es cuando se deciden las elecciones francesas, no veremos cosas gordas por parte del bando otanista.

Si gana Marine seguro que no habrá nukes, ya que una decisión así no puede realizarse con una potencia nuclear como Francia en contra, y más aún cuando este país es junto a Alemania, el líder de la UE.

Ahora bien, si gana Macron (el máximo siervo de Bien en Europa), es bastante probable que pase lo que dices.


----------



## kelden (18 Abr 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> trabajo de sol a sol, que cojones voy a conocer al de la sexta y a su puta madre!!!!
> 
> *es nazi el "gordo de la sexta"?*
> 
> eso lo dan en prime time?



No. Es del que le paga.


----------



## hartman (18 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Le preguntaste a mamá?



ESE ES TU ARGUMENTO CIRCUNCIDADO?
que pasa no te dieron los 100 shekels de la semana?


----------



## CEMENTITOS (18 Abr 2022)

Es curioso que solo haya una foto sacada con un movil y no haya ningún video sacado con el mismo (u otro) teléfono, despues de varias horas de remolque.
Llámame loco, pero no.me.lo.creo.
Y no solo por eso, por la distancia a costa, por su posición en retaguardia, por los 6 CWIS que lleva, y por un montón de cosas más.
Si hay que apostar, yo apuesto a que al acabar la guerra el barco aparece de nuevo entre el descojone de la rusada.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (18 Abr 2022)

Ha muerto el comandante de uno de los buques rusos que fueron golpeados en el puerto... Menos mal que los follaputis del hilo nos decían que sólo había habido daños leves por ahí. Cuckoff de hecho nos decía que uno de los barcos fue autohundido por los rusos para apagar un incendio 





CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Es curioso que solo haya una foto sacada con un movil y no haya ningún video sacado con el mismo (u otro) teléfono, despues de varias horas de remolque.
> Llámame loco, pero no.me.lo.creo.
> Y no solo por eso, por la distancia a costa, por su posición en retaguardia, por los 6 CWIS que lleva, y por un montón de cosas más.
> Si hay que apostar, yo apuesto a que al acabar la guerra el barco aparece de nuevo entre el descojone de la rusada.



Hay un vídeo...


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## pemebe (18 Abr 2022)

Articulo de antes de la guerra CNN El riesgo de elegir a un comediante como presidente (Opinión)

*Un hombre que prometió a los electores durante su campaña poner fin a la guerra en el este de Ucrania. Fue una promesa monumental que probablemente le ayudó a derrotar al expresidente Petro Poroshenko. 

Zelensky ha hecho otras promesas que no ha cumplido, como la de no postularse a un segundo mandato y la de no tomar medidas contra la corrupción en el tan denostado sistema judicial. 

Un centro de estudios de política pública no gubernamental local, reveló que más del 55% de los encuestados no creía que el gobierno ucraniano estuviera haciendo suficientes esfuerzos diplomáticos y de defensa para evitar una invasión rusa a gran escala. 1.206 personas entrevistadas en toda Ucrania (excluyendo las regiones de Crimea, Donetsk y Luhansk)*

Otro como el Español que incumple sus promesas electorales.

PD; Otra promesa incumplida es “eliminar la inmunidad de los diputados” 
* "Revocar o modificar seriamente la ley para eliminar la discriminación a la lengua rusa"*


----------



## arriondas (18 Abr 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Lo de Brest-Litovsk lo firmarom en plena guerra civil entre bolcheviques y los rusos blancos y aún así, ya estaban planeando unirse con el proletariado alemán para iniciar la revolución del proletariado en la Europa occidental. Y claro, no lo iban a hacer, cruzando Mar Báltico. Estaba ya Polonia de por medio. Yo discrepo contigo en lo de de ucranianos porque ellos eligieron la raíz de su propia identidad más menos al torno de 1830/1850. Por supuesto no sabes de que iba aquello pero te entiendo al ser un partidario de paneslavisno ruso. No te culpo tampoco.Yo obviamente no soy paneslavista, a pesar de tener 1/16 parte de la sangre rusa en mis venas. Soy más de la idea de prometeismo como respuesta a la sovietización forzosa de las naciones que formaban parte del Imperio Ruso.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Con la inestimable ayuda de los Habsburgo, algo que más de una figura del nacionalismo ucraniano reconocía. Galitzia era su equivalente al Piamonte. Pero por otro lado tenían una enorme lealtad a Viena; los regimientos ucranianos tenían el porcentaje más bajo de deserciones entre los eslavos del Imperio Danubiano durante la Gran Guerra, nada que ver con los checos. Eso explica el recibimiento a los nazis en Lvov muchos años después.


----------



## clapham5 (18 Abr 2022)

SON POCOS .
5 millones de refugiados es mierda de gallina para un pais que tenia 45 millones de habitantes en 2014 .
Apenas el 10 % . Siria tenia en 2011 cuando comenzo la invasion anglo-sionista 21 millones de habitantes y hoy tiene 17.5 millones ( 3.5 millones menos )
1/6 de la poblacion de Siria se tuvo que ir . Si extrapolamos el OJO POR OJO " deberian " irse de Ucrania 7.5 millones
1 dolar = 81 rublos y lo demas son comentarios . En el Kremlin los contables estan trabajando a destajo . No duermen , solo duermen 4 horas equilibrando las cuentas del Imperio de Vladimirovich I . Por cada activo ruso destruido se debe compensar ( pi x logaritmo de raiz cuadrada de epsilon elevado al cubo )
Por que no pones un ejemplo , clapham ? aqui la pena es de Letras ...
un soldado ruso = 1 edificio de 7 plantas . un tanque = una manzana de edificios
un barco = un Oblast . HOY bombardearon Leopolis . El clapham ya lo dijo hace dias . La paciencia del Zar no es infinita y el 9 de Mayo esta a la vuelta de la esquina y El Zar quiere ofrecerles a sus subditos el Donbass en bandeja de plata .
Ucrania tiene dos opciones : O se retira del Donbass y no le jode el Dia de la Victoria al Zar Vladimirovich I o ...El Zar convertira Leopolis en un crater lunar .


----------



## Lego. (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (18 Abr 2022)

El parlamento italiano aprueba por unanimidad enviar más armas a Ucrania.


----------



## frangelico (18 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> SON POCOS .
> 5 millones de refugiados es mierda de gallina para un pais que tenia 45 millones de habitantes en 2014 .
> Apenas el 10 % . Siria tenia en 2011 cuando comenzo la invasion anglo-sionista 21 millones de habitantes y hoy tiene 17.5 millones ( 3.5 millones menos )
> 1/6 de la poblacion de Siria se tuvo que ir . Si extrapolamos el OJO POR OJO " deberian " irse de Ucrania 7.5 millones
> ...



De 2014 a hoy han huido varios millones más. Ahora mismo parece que en Rusia hay 5M de ucranianos y hace 10 años eran 2M. Luego está la emigración ilegal, que es un flujo constante porque es un país donde no hay mucho de que vivir, es más pobre que Bulgaria, más cercano económicamente a Marruecos que a ningún país europeo. Si Polonia no pierde población como el resto de países del Este es sobre todo por la masa de inmigrantes ucranianos que tiene dentro desde hace tiempo. Yo creo que ni las autoridades ucranianas tiene una foto demográfica aproximads del país, que quizá ahora mismo andará por 35M; el otro día escuché a Javier Nart que no tiene ni 30, aunque me parece un poco exagerado.


----------



## El-Mano (18 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Me choca llamarle "el ruso", ese señor tiene un nombre. Se llama Yuri Podoliak, y es de Ucrania, de Sumy. Y vive en Bielorrusia. Y tiene un blog, su apodo es Andrey Chervonets, y su blog es este.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si me enteré por comentarios de su canal que nació en ucrania, pero pensaba que vivía en rusia.

El tema es que nunca le veo el nombre de Yuri por ninguna parte, y si ví alguna vez su nombre o apodo se me olvidó. Encima después de que cambiase el canal, lo localicé haciendo copia pega del nombre/apodo en alfabeto ruso/cirilico desde odysee. Vamos, que lo llamo "el ruso" por desconocimiento, no por nada más.


----------



## brus (18 Abr 2022)

Me permito recordar en un foro como este, que es de burbuja inmobiliara, que construir edificios es bastante barato y que por mucho que impresione una ciudad arrasada es rápidamente reconstruible.

El problema está en que haya gente para llenar esas casas.

Mariupol es una victoria del ejército ruso, como se verá en el tiempo.


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Abr 2022)

¡Matame camión! el carapapa de la Sexta de Qatar acaba de equiparar la resistencia del Ejército Rojo en la factoria Octubre Rojo en Stalingrado por la de los nazis en Azovstal. No tienen límites.


----------



## kabyla (18 Abr 2022)

unaie dijo:


> Puestos a novelar a mi se me ocurre otra. Zelensky es un agente de Israel, y Putin esta en el mismo plan con la inteligencia Israeli. Es obvio que Ucrania se les habia ido de las manos. En su proceso de construccion nacional como estado se habia vuelto antirusa, nazi y antisemita. No nazi como se dice nazi a cualquier extrema derecha conservadora europea, sino nazi nazi, con sus insignias y simbolos. Es clara la conjuccion de intereses tanto de Putin como de Israel en acabar con ese estado. Entonces se monta la operacion del judio ruso Zelensky, cuyo objetivo real es destruir al Pravy Sektor (Sector Derecho) y desnazificar ucrania, En Francia tienen otra en marcha, la operacion Zemmour, otro agente de Israel, con idea de anular al NR, pero volviendo a Ucrania eso explica que se este intentando sacrificar a todos los batallones nacionalistas en esta guerra, hasta el ultimo hombre, segun ordenes de Zelensky, que Putin no haga casi nada por evitar la entrada de armamento occidental, pues sin medios podrian rendirse, y lo que se busca es destruirlos. Al final Putin gana territorio, esta por ver si Ucrania entera. No he mencionado a EEUU, pero obviamente la cupula trabaja mano a mano con Israel, son basicamente la misma entidad geopolitica, y lo que gana EEUU es mantener a Europa bajo su dominio o ecoesfera cortandole los vinculos con Rusia, que empezaban a ser preocupantes sobretodo tras el Brexit, ya que UK era el troyano en la UE.



askenazis descienden de jazaros, el gran israel...


----------



## delhierro (18 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¡Matame camión! el carapapa de la Sexta de Qatar acaba de equiparar la resistencia del Ejército Rojo en la factoria Octubre Rojo en Stalingrado por la de los nazis en Azovstal. No tienen límites.



Los que le marca desde arriba el propietario de la cadena. Es un curro donde si no estas dispuesto a tragar sales en 3, 2, 1 mira Cintora y eso que no anda el hombre pidiendo una revolución. Simplemente no aplaude burradas. Al paro.


----------



## rejon (18 Abr 2022)

*La invasión rusa ha dañado hasta el 30% de las infraestructuras de Ucrania.*
La *invasión rusa* ha dañado o destruido *hasta el 30% de las infraestructuras de Ucrania* con un *coste de 100.000 millones de dólares*, ha dicho este lunes el ministro de Infraestructuras, *Oleksander Kubrakov*, añadiendo que la reconstrucción podría lograrse en dos años utilizando los activos rusos congelados para ayudar a financiarla.

*Ucrania *no ha detallado previamente el impacto específico en las *infraestructuras, como carreteras y puentes*, aunque los funcionarios dicen que la factura total por los daños en todo, desde el transporte hasta las viviendas y otros edificios, asciende a unos 500.000 millones de dólares hasta ahora.

"Prácticamente todos los componentes de nuestra infraestructura de transporte han sufrido de una forma u otra", ha declarado a Reuters Kubrakov.

Ha dicho que la invasión ha afectado a "entre el 20% y el 30% de todas las infraestructuras, con distintos grados de daño, con distintos niveles de destrucción." Kubrakov ha apuntado que más de 300 puentes en las carreteras nacionales habían sido destruidos o dañados, *más de 8.000 km de carreteras tuvieron que ser reparados o reconstruidos y docenas de puentes ferroviarios habían sido volados*. Ha cifrado la factura en 100.000 millones de dólares hasta el momento.


----------



## Julc (18 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


>



Cómo molan esos bichos.
Son morteros en miniatura.


----------



## Carlos Dutty (18 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Por? Por lo pronto les va de puta madre. Venden la energía al doble que antes de la guerra.



Pero en el medio plazo venderán mucho menos, aunque encuentren compradores para el 100% de lo que vendían a la UE se tardan años en construir la infraestructura de distribución.

Y luego eso dudo mucho que se beneficie la población, ya sabemos la corrupción desmedida. Por su parte la población va a sufrir escasez y alza de precios de los muchos productos de importación, el Estado ruso se hará mucho más cerrado y controlará más a la población, los muchos muertos entre soldados que está habiendo, etc.


----------



## pepetemete (18 Abr 2022)

intensito dijo:


> Me da a mí que hasta el domingo que viene, que es cuando se deciden las elecciones francesas, no veremos cosas gordas por parte del bando otanista.
> 
> Si gana Marine seguro que no habrá nukes, ya que una decisión así no puede realizarse con una potencia nuclear como Francia en contra, y más aún cuando este país es junto a Alemania, el líder de la UE.
> 
> Ahora bien, si gana Macron (el máximo siervo de Bien en Europa), es bastante probable que pase lo que dices.



Acuérdate del algoritmo


----------



## Julc (18 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¡Matame camión! el carapapa de la Sexta de Qatar acaba de equiparar la resistencia del Ejército Rojo en la factoria Octubre Rojo en Stalingrado por la de los nazis en Azovstal. No tienen límites.



Nos mostraron playas vacías, diciendo que estaban llenas de gente, sin mantener la distancia de seguridad.
Literalmente, la Secta no tiene líneas rojas, pueden decir lo que quieran y no pasa nada.


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los que le marca desde arriba el propietario de la cadena. Es un curro donde si no estas dispuesto a tragar sales en 3, 2, 1 mira Cintora y eso que no anda el hombre pidiendo una revolución. Simplemente no aplaude burradas. Al paro.



"No me mates, cumplía órdenes"
"Yo también"


----------



## lapetus (18 Abr 2022)

Los anglos tienen mucha jeta:








Dos británicos capturados aparecen en la televisión estatal rusa y piden ser intercambiados por un empresario cercano a Putin


Dos combatientes británicos capturados en Ucrania por las fuerzas rusas han aparecido este lunes en la televisión estatal rusa y han pedido ser canjeados por un político...




www.elmundo.es





Un amigo de Putin, dice. es un político Ucraniano que se ha quedado en Kiev todo este tiempo, y que han secuestrado hace dos días.

Y luego dice canjearlos por los defensores de Mariupol (los nazis del Azog) y los ciudadanos (lol, los ciudadanos prorusos del Donbass).

El inmundo: un panfleto hediondo desde que Soraya echó a Pedro J.


----------



## rejon (18 Abr 2022)

*Comienzan a llegar a la frontera con Ucrania nuevas armas estadounidenses.*
Los nuevos envíos de armas estadounidenses comenzaron a llegar a las fronteras de Ucrania para ser entregadas al ejército de ese país, indicó este lunes un alto funcionario del Pentágono.

"Cuatro vuelos llegaron de Estados Unidos ayer a la región, con diversos equipos", anunció el funcionario que solicitó anonimato.

Un quinto vuelo debería llegar en las próximas 24 horas, "lo que hará cinco vuelos en igual número de días" desde que el presidente Joe Biden anunció el miércoles una nueva ayuda militar por 800 millones de dólares para Ucrania, resaltó.

Además, militares estadounidenses desplegados en el frente oriental de la OTAN desde el inicio de la invasión rusa comenzarán "en los próximos días" a formar a militares ucranianos en el manejo de cañones M777 Howitzer, las piezas de artillería de última generación que Estados Unidos entregó por primera vez al ejército ucraniano.

Aunque su manejo no es fundamentalmente diferente del que conoce el ejército ucraniano, estos cañones utilizan proyectiles de 155 mm, empleados por los países de la OTAN, mientras que Ucrania solo dispone de proyectiles de 152 mm, fabricados por Rusia.

Por su parte, las fuerzas rusas comienzan a sentir el efecto de las sanciones en su aprovisionamiento en armas, en particular de misiles guiados, indicó el alto funcionario del Ministerio de Defensa estadounidense.


----------



## MiguelLacano (18 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La invasión rusa ha dañado hasta el 30% de las infraestructuras de Ucrania.*
> La *invasión rusa* ha dañado o destruido *hasta el 30% de las infraestructuras de Ucrania* con un *coste de 100.000 millones de dólares*, ha dicho este lunes el ministro de Infraestructuras, *Oleksander Kubrakov*, añadiendo que la reconstrucción podría lograrse en dos años utilizando los activos rusos congelados para ayudar a financiarla.
> 
> *Ucrania *no ha detallado previamente el impacto específico en las *infraestructuras, como carreteras y puentes*, aunque los funcionarios dicen que la factura total por los daños en todo, desde el transporte hasta las viviendas y otros edificios, asciende a unos 500.000 millones de dólares hasta ahora.
> ...



Ojalá fuera el 30%... NO creo que llegue ni al 5% y la verdad es que debería ser del 60% como mínimo y el Putin sigue haciendo el ganso. Los yanquis ya andarían próximos al 80%.


----------



## JoséBatallas (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (18 Abr 2022)

Me parece una buena propuesta la de utilizar los activos rusos congelados para la reconstruccion de Ucrania, no creo que cubran todo lo destrozado por el psicópata del Kremlin pero para empezar sera una ayuda.


----------



## ATDTn (18 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Viendo el lado negativo, el menor mal es que el barco se hundiera por motivos distintos a un ataque con misiles, teniendo en cuenta que los Neptune son una modificación de misiles de la era soviética y recién estaban entrando en servicio por lo que el sistema AA del crucero Moskva debió de derribarlos con facilidad.
> 
> Las razones más plausibles son negligencia o un "Acto de Dios", recordar que hasta el Challenger exploto en mil pedazos en el aíre.



Ya que tenemos offtopic varios el Challenger no tuvo final casual. Fueron una serie de errores cometidos en la NASA.
Que suele ser el caso, la cultura de la chapuza y la patada pa'lante se ha dado en EEUU y Alemania y Japón,...
Hubo una investigación, ahí estuvo Feynman.


----------



## NPI (18 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Vale, no eres equidistante, no apoyas sectariamente a un bando ¿Cuál?



El usuario user_tt era una cuenta dormida/reactivada:
- último mensaje el 18 noviembre 2014 
- ha empezado de nuevo a escribir el 25 marzo 2022
7 años y 4 meses, es un nuevo registro en las cuentas dormidas/reactivadas en el foro.

03:39 pm


----------



## pepetemete (18 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> SON POCOS .
> 5 millones de refugiados es mierda de gallina para un pais que tenia 45 millones de habitantes en 2014 .
> Apenas el 10 % . Siria tenia en 2011 cuando comenzo la invasion anglo-sionista 21 millones de habitantes y hoy tiene 17.5 millones ( 3.5 millones menos )
> 1/6 de la poblacion de Siria se tuvo que ir . Si extrapolamos el OJO POR OJO " deberian " irse de Ucrania 7.5 millones
> ...



No pidas zanks por este mensaje...ni medio rublo te daba.
La próxima vez trae mierda de mejor calidad al menos  Pepinos nucleares, agujeros negros, Aliens con boina ...cúrratelo.


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Abr 2022)

En la lejania se oyen llegar a los partisanos del Amur:


----------



## piru (18 Abr 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> ahora os leo, vengo mosqueado, me pasan este twit
> 
> pero esto que es!!!!!!




Pero ya cada vez engañan a menos.
En una respuesta:


----------



## lapetus (18 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El parlamento italiano aprueba por unanimidad enviar más armas a Ucrania.



Pues eso es raro, porque los italianos tienen cierta relación con Rusia, y más aún con China. Todavía me acuerdo de los Antonov descargando vehículos en Italia cuando el COVID.
Y compran gas a Argelia, socio de Rusia.
Habrá que ver qué armas.


thanos2 dijo:


> Tienen rehenes.



Eso llevan haciendo desde el inicio, los valerosos nazis blanqueados por occidente. Claro, son ciudadanos del Donbass, que para ellos valen cero.


----------



## Bartleby (18 Abr 2022)

Así es Pablo Garrido "Turbito", conocido nazi valenciano que se ha unido al ejercito ucraniano

















Así é Pablo Garrido, o neonazi español que combate en Ucraína


O coñecido militante da extrema dereita no País Valencià, alcumado 'Turbito', xa participara na guerra de Siria.




www.nosdiario.gal


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Abr 2022)

Más vídeos del abandono del material intacto por los ucranianos…interesante lo chapuzas que algunos son en las retiradas o rendiciones…gente muy poco profesional…


----------



## piru (18 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> El usuario user_tt era una cuenta dormida/reactivada:
> - último mensaje el 18 noviembre 2014
> - ha empezado de nuevo a escribir el 25 marzo 2022
> 7 años y 4 meses, es un nuevo registro en las cuentas dormidas/reactivadas en el foro.
> ...



Por el estilo de troleo fino (ir desviando el debate conforme le vas pillando) me recuerda a el arquitecto o Zhu De.


----------



## lapetus (18 Abr 2022)

intensito dijo:


> que es cuando se deciden las elecciones francesas



Las elecciones francesas ya las han decidido en las cloacas y en los centros de decisión globohomo. En el momento en que han robado a Zemour, el tercer candidato eliminado es de izquierdas, y la false alternativa de disidencia controlada que es LePen es etiquetada de extrema derecha, y se dedica a asustar pensionistas y a proferir radicalismos. Además hoy le han sacado no se qué lio de financiación ilegal en el telelefario de TVE (luego han puesto publireportaje con fotos de Macrón el guapo en camisa).


----------



## pepetemete (18 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Así es Pablo Garrido "Turbito", conocido nazi valenciano que se ha unido al ejercito ucraniano
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los chechenos se tienen que estar cagando en los pantalones


----------



## fulcrum29smt (18 Abr 2022)

t.me/intelslava/25806

Imágenes exclusivas del derribo de un avión de ataque Su-25 ucraniano cerca de Izyum, región de Kharkov. Rodada el 15 de abril con una cámara infrarroja militar.


----------



## circodelia2 (18 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Imposible, si la aviacion ucraniana quedo arrasada y sin pistas para despegar los primeros días de la "invasión".



Les dejaron unos pocos y estos estan haciendo vuelos muy rasos en sus tímidas incursiones, que no lees las noticias? 
....


----------



## mazuste (18 Abr 2022)

Así que tenemos al Zelensky siguiendo la misma cantinela, con respecto a sus fuerzas Azovitas
en Mariupol, que la que siguió Hitler con su 6º Ejército en Stalingrado; que lucharan hasta el final
para atar a las tropas rusas...Ya sabemos que eso no funcionó muy bien para la temida Wehrmacht.
Y ya suponemos que será difícil que ahora funcione mucho mejor. Que siga a lo suyo...


----------



## rejon (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## Elimina (18 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Yo veo las tres declarfaciones de Putin y leo lo mismo:
> 
> *24 febrero: Proteccion de las personas que han sido objero de abusos y genocidio por parte del regimen de Kiev desde hace 8 años
> 18 marzo: Salvar a la gente de genocidio
> ...



Rejonbot sólo ve palabras distintas, y cree que dicen cosas también distintas. Hay que dejarle.


----------



## lapetus (18 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> t.me/intelslava/25806
> 
> Imágenes exclusivas del derribo de un avión de ataque Su-25 ucraniano cerca de Izyum, región de Kharkov. Rodada el 15 de abril con una cámara infrarroja militar.



El sólo hecho de que Ucrania tenga aviones de ataque en condiciones de vuelo a estas alturas te dice mucho de lo seria que es la estrategia rusa.
Eso es lo primero que se ataca el día UNO de cualquier guerra, y al día 2 no debe quedar aeródromo activo.
Será la maskirovka esa y por eso no lo entiendo.


----------



## ATDTn (18 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Lo estaba oyendo esta mañana y flipaba, como si Mariupol no estuviera ya tomada y solo quedaran los 4 gatos del batallón en la acería esa.
> Hay un tipo en Al rojo vivo que es profesor, gordito, que cada vez que habla me hierve la sangre, vamos que si en ese momento lo tengo delante le arreo dos ostias con la mano abierta, que asco de tío, me pone superviolento cuando habla.



El gordo es un pelmazo pedante.
De cuando he visto un rato el programa. No tengo paciencia y no aporta.


----------



## Evangelion (18 Abr 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Les dejaron unos pocos y estos estan haciendo vuelos muy rasos en sus tímidas incursiones, que no lees las noticias?
> ....



Todos los dias "derriban" entre dos o cuatro segun los medios rusis.
Eso da desde el dia 10 de invasion unos 120 aparatos.....
No se no me cuadra con las primeras noticias de los primeros días de derribos masivos de aviones ucros....mucha mentiras.


----------



## rejon (18 Abr 2022)

La batalla de #Mariupol desde la perspectiva del Regimiento Azov, combinación de imágenes.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Así que tenemos al Zelensky siguiendo la misma cantinela, con respecto a sus fuerzas Azovitas
> en Mariupol, que la que siguió Hitler con su 6º Ejército en Stalingrado; que lucharan hasta el final
> para atar a las tropas rusas...Ya sabemos que eso no funcionó muy bien para la temida Wehrmacht.
> Y ya suponemos que será difícil que ahora funcione mucho mejor. Que siga a lo suyo...



Le falta nombrar Mariscal al que dirige la resistencia…y ya con eso el mismo guión…


----------



## CEMENTITOS (18 Abr 2022)

Lego. dijo:


>



Muy mala idea.
Rusia tambien tiene satélites y EEUU tiene muchos activos militares en el extranjero.
No existe reciprocidad ---> Si Rusia hace lo mismo USA sale perdiendo.
A todo esto: ¿Desde cuando occidente está en guerra contra Rusia?


----------



## ATDTn (18 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Y yo que pensaba que este foro estaba lleno de Voxeros. Ahora resulta que son más de la cuerda de Yolanda Díaz. ¡Cantemos todos juntos la internacional!



Yolanda Díaz la internacional?
En una fiesta borracha del PSOE


----------



## Malevich (18 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> El bien es lo que quiera la gente y puedo decirte que la gente de Crimea, aún antes del Maidan, querían volver a Rusia y que los ucranianos se metieran su Ucrania por el culo.
> 
> Hasta los cojones de la "soberanía", los estados son construcciones artificiales, las naciones no. Y "Ucrania" es parte de la nación rusa.
> 
> ...



Sí alguna vez existió eso del derecho internacional y el respeto a las fronteras saltó por los aires con el ataque a Yugoslavia y la independencia de Kosovo.


----------



## Expected (18 Abr 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> No pidas zanks por este mensaje...ni medio rublo te daba.
> La próxima vez trae mierda de mejor calidad al menos  Pepinos nucleares, agujeros negros, Aliens con boina ...cúrratelo.



Al Clapham se le zankea siempre ...y si pueden ser más veces se hace. No hay más discusión.


----------



## rejon (18 Abr 2022)

*Alertan de que Putin podría atacar una de las bases de la OTAN: "Está desesperado por cortar el suministro de armas a Ucrania"* 










Alertan de que Putin podría atacar una de las bases de la OTAN: "Está desesperado por cortar el suministro de armas a Ucrania"


El presidente ruso Vladímir Putin podría estar planeando un ataque a una base de la OTAN donde se preparen armas para las fuerzas ucranianas para evitar que las reciban, según advierten los expertos.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## circodelia2 (18 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Todos los dias "derriban" entre dos o cuatro segun los medios rusis.
> Eso da desde el dia 10 de invasion unos 120 aparatos.....
> No se no me cuadra con las primeras noticias de los primeros días de derribos masivos de aviones ucros....mucha mentiras.




Hacia casi un mes que aviones ucros no se les veia volar, estos últimos dias si lo hacen y ya ves el resultado. Por tanto esa cifra de 120 es imposible. 
....


----------



## Expected (18 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Muy mala idea.
> Rusia tambien tiene satélites y EEUU tiene muchos activos militares en el extranjero.
> No existe reciprocidad ---> Si Rusia hace lo mismo USA sale perdiendo.
> A todo esto: ¿Desde cuando occidente está en guerra contra Rusia?



Por mi que empiecen a desclasificar todo....cuentas...videos,fotos, etc ..


----------



## Elimina (18 Abr 2022)

Lego. dijo:


>



?¿?¿?¿?¿
¿Gugle le declara la guerra a Rusia?
Aaaaay, cómo me gustaría ver volar unos búnkeres llenos de discos duros...


----------



## vettonio (18 Abr 2022)

Rutas aéreas de los vuelos que realiza Rusia para repatriar a sus diplomáticos expulsados debido a las restricciones de utilizar el espacio aéreo de varios países europeos de la OTAN.
Por ejemplo, Madrid, España.


----------



## 2plx2 (18 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Alertan de que Putin podría atacar una de las bases de la OTAN: "Está desesperado por cortar el suministro de armas a Ucrania"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No pueden dejar caer Odesa, algo tiene que pasar.


----------



## Expected (18 Abr 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> ?¿?¿?¿?¿
> ¿Gugle le declara la guerra a Rusia?
> Aaaaay, cómo me gustaría ver volar unos búnkeres llenos de discos duros...



O un ataque masivo a su nubecita. Las empresas que tengan sus cosas en Google Cloud pueden ir temblando.


----------



## rejon (18 Abr 2022)

Que van a hacer 12 BTG que no hayan podido hacer 120.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Muy mala idea.
> Rusia tambien tiene satélites y EEUU tiene muchos activos militares en el extranjero.
> No existe reciprocidad ---> Si Rusia hace lo mismo USA sale perdiendo.
> A todo esto: ¿Desde cuando occidente está en guerra contra Rusia?



Desde el bombardeo de Serbia…aunque de forma lenta, poco a poco…es curioso como en la Primera Guerra Mundial…


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (18 Abr 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Hacia casi un mes que aviones ucros no se les veia volar, estos últimos dias si lo hacen y ya ves el resultado. Por tanto esa cifra de 120 es imposible.
> ....



Es probable que les estén metiendo MiG 29 de Polonia.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (18 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> El sólo hecho de que Ucrania tenga aviones de ataque en condiciones de vuelo a estas alturas te dice mucho de lo seria que es la estrategia rusa.
> Eso es lo primero que se ataca el día UNO de cualquier guerra, y al día 2 no debe quedar aeródromo activo.
> Será la maskirovka esa y por eso no lo entiendo.



Parece que no has leído la información que ha puesto fighter_bomber en su telegram o si lo has hecho no lo has entendido.

Ucrania no es Iraq, Libia, Siria o cualquier otra parte del mundo donde como mucho te puedes encontrar de 7 a 10 bases aéreas (salvando a EEUU claro).

Ucrania era la frontera Occidental de la URSS, y por tanto disponía de 40 bases aéreas.

Mensaje recién subido a su Telegram.

t.me/fighter_bomber/7016

Ya he explicado varias veces de dónde proviene la fuerza aérea de Ucrania, pero esta pregunta sigue siendo la más frecuente.

Una vez más.

Al comienzo de la operación, Ucrania contaba con unos 40 aeródromos aptos para la aviación militar y unos doscientos aviones de distintos tipos.

Es imposible destruir un aeródromo con armas convencionales. Solo es posible deshabilitarlo durante un tiempo.

Los aviones que quedaron después del primer ataque fueron dispersados en varios aeródromos, incluidos los de Polonia y Rumania.

Después, los aeródromos fueron reparados inmediatamente y utilizados para el aterrizaje directo de los aviones y helicópteros restantes.

Simultáneamente con los aeródromos se empezó a poner en funcionamiento todo lo que puede volar.

Tiene sentido. Para ensamblar uno a partir de un montón de otros destrozados.

No importa cómo o de qué mierda y palos, mientras vuele y pueda golpear.

Y todos estos aviones están diseminados en secreto por los aeródromos de Ucrania occidental y central.

No sé cuántos de ellos le quedan a Ucrania, pero no me cabe duda de que tendrán la Fuerza Aérea hasta el último día de la operación. Se mantendrá al menos un avión.

De hecho, ahora mismo la eficacia de la aviación ucraniana es nula o casi nula.

Belgorod y los ataques a nuestros convoyes son, con suerte, un pasado lejano.

Pero no debemos relajarnos ni un segundo


----------



## mazuste (18 Abr 2022)

Ya podemos decir qué ha comenzado la famosa 2ª fase.
Es la semana de pasión ortodoxa...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Es probable que les estén metiendo MiG 29 de Polonia.



Y desde Rumanía…


----------



## El-Mano (18 Abr 2022)

De nuevo afirma Yuri, a comenzado la batalla por el dombass. Aquí señala un avance por el sur con un frente amplio de varios kilómetros.

De nuevo añado lo que varios sabéis, por Telegram se vuelve a ver actividad aérea, y etc. De hecho también es noche de misiles, hace poco más de una hora que hay alertas y supongo que poco a poco iremos viendo lo efectos. Ya a empezado la seriedad, está semana será de lloros en la TV.


----------



## NS 4 (18 Abr 2022)

Que huevos tienes...


----------



## HDR (18 Abr 2022)

Mapa de Ucrania, abril de 2022


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (18 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Y desde Rumanía…



No recuerdo cuantos países del Este de Europa disponen de ese tipo de aparatos, pero imagino que unos cuantos y probablemente modernizados.


----------



## Renegato (18 Abr 2022)

Russian troops have begun the battle for Donbass, which they have been preparing for so long - Zelensky

empieza lo bueno


----------



## frangelico (18 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No recuerdo cuantos países del Este de Europa disponen de ese tipo de aparatos, pero imagino que unos cuantos y probablemente modernizados.



Rumanía tiene, Polonia también, Bulgaria y Eslovaquia , lo que no sé es si Chequia y Hungría conservan alguno, pero seguramente si, hasta Alemania tenía y no sé si todavía tiene algunos MiG-29 heredados de la RDA.


----------



## hartman (18 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No recuerdo cuantos países del Este de Europa disponen de ese tipo de aparatos, pero imagino que unos cuantos y probablemente modernizados.



polonia 36
Serbia 30
Eslovaquia 12
Bulgaria 18


----------



## El-Mano (18 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No recuerdo cuantos países del Este de Europa disponen de ese tipo de aparatos, pero imagino que unos cuantos y probablemente modernizados.



Estos están llorando para que los rumanos les envíen mig-21... Y encima después de que les tumbaran uno y al helicóptero de rescate...









Rumanía debería entregar a Ucrania los MiG-21 Lancers que acaba de inmovilizar. – Galaxia Militar


La frenética búsqueda de Ucrania de más aviones de combate continúa mientras la invasión rusa entra en su octava semana. Los acuerdos para reabastecer a la Fuerza Aérea Ucraniana con aviones de la era soviética que son familiares de operar y fáciles de mantener han ido y venido




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## hartman (18 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> polonia 36
> Serbia 30
> Eslovaquia 12
> Bulgaria 18



MIG's 29 me refiero.


----------



## pepetemete (18 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Al Clapham se le zankea siempre ...y si pueden ser más veces se hace. No hay más discusión.



Venga, todo sea por invertir en el siguiente mensaje , que al menos sea de mayor calidac


----------



## vettonio (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## Octubrista (18 Abr 2022)

Lego. dijo:


>



Los datos publicados por Google Maps en el pasado, y que hoy quieran ocultar, ya están bien guardados en los servicios de inteligencia de muchos países, y en el caso de Rusia con Ucrania con más razones.

Aunque tendrán más vías de información, por supuesto.


----------



## Azrael_II (18 Abr 2022)

Rusia se hace con Telegram en Ucrania tras reírse de los soldados muertos y servir de comunicación de azov


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (18 Abr 2022)

Los antiaéreos a tope

Russian MLRS in #Donetsk



Parece que lo tiene muy mal.


Soy el comandante del regimiento Azov, Denis Prokopenko. Llamo a los líderes del mundo  de Azov en Azovstal pidiendo ayuda


----------



## NPI (18 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Los analistas de la CNN escriben "por qué es importante que Putin tome el Donbass". Curioso.*
> 
> Los puntos clave de la conversación son:
> 
> ...





> *Sami Puri* ha sido *asesor *del *Ministerio de Defensa (2018-19)* y de la *Secretaría de la Commonwealth (2017)*. Antes de dedicarse a la docencia trabajó para el *Foreign Office (2009-15)* y *RAND (2006-09)*.


----------



## Malevich (18 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Con la inestimable ayuda de los Habsburgo, algo que más de una figura del nacionalismo ucraniano reconocía. Galitzia era su equivalente al Piamonte. Pero por otro lado tenían una enorme lealtad a Viena; los regimientos ucranianos tenían el porcentaje más bajo de deserciones entre los eslavos del Imperio Danubiano durante la Gran Guerra, nada que ver con los checos. Eso explica el recibimiento a los nazis en Lvov muchos años después.



Es que el nacionalismo ucraniano fue creado por los austriacos contra... Los polacos... Que sí tenían una larga historia como reino, repartido por las grandes potencias, y una clara identidad y conciencia nacional. 

Tampoco olvidaron esto los banderistas en la IIGM...


----------



## Octubrista (18 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Rumanía tiene, Polonia también, Bulgaria y Eslovaquia , lo que no sé es si Chequia y Hungría conservan alguno, pero seguramente si, hasta Alemania tenía y no sé si todavía tiene algunos MiG-29 heredados de la RDA.



En los últimos años se han visto varios modelos de la exURSS volando por EEUU en zonas de bases aéreas de interior, a veces junto a modelos propios de EEUU.

Ha habido varios vídeos en plataformas como YouTube.


----------



## frangelico (18 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> En los últimos años se han visto varios modelos de la exURSS volando por EEUU en zonas de bases aéreas de interior, a veces junto a modelos propios de EEUU.
> 
> Ha habido varios vídeos en plataformas como YouTube.



Compraron MiG-29 a Moldavia hace años y puede que se hayan hecho con los de la Luftwaffe


----------



## frangelico (18 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Los datos publicados por Google Maps en el pasado, y que hoy quieran ocultar, ya están bien guardados en los servicios de inteligencia de muchos países, y en el caso de Rusia con Ucrania con más razones.
> 
> Aunque tendrán más vías de información, por supuesto.



Si es que hay servicios comerciales que te hacen cuando se lo pidas fotos de la zona que quieras , la disposición exterior de cualquier instalación militar del mundo la conoce cualquier servicio que pague por una foto de esas


----------



## MiguelLacano (18 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Sí alguna vez existió eso del derecho internacional y el respeto a las fronteras saltó por los aires con el ataque a Yugoslavia y la independencia de Kosovo.



Muchos, muchos, lo pensamos esos días. Abrieron la caja de Pandora.


----------



## kelden (18 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> De nuevo afirma Yuri, a comenzado la batalla por el dombass. Aquí señala un avance por el sur con un frente amplio de varios kilómetros.
> 
> De nuevo añado lo que varios sabéis, por Telegram se vuelve a ver actividad aérea, y etc. *De hecho también es noche de misiles, *hace poco más de una hora que hay alertas y supongo que poco a poco iremos viendo lo efectos. Ya a empezado la seriedad, está semana será de lloros en la TV.




Aun les quedan? Si no tenían más que para tres o cuatro días ..


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (18 Abr 2022)

Espero que los chechenos despellejen y escalden vivos a estos deshechos ukronazis


----------



## lapetus (18 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Parece que no has leído la información que ha puesto fighter_bomber en su telegram o si lo has hecho no lo has entendido.
> 
> Ucrania no es Iraq, Libia, Siria o cualquier otra parte del mundo donde como mucho te puedes encontrar de 7 a 10 bases aéreas (salvando a EEUU claro).
> 
> ...



Pues no te relajes pero yo sigo sin entenderlo. Porque todas las guerras empiezan con la lucha por la superioridad aérea, y es lo primero que se ataca: aeródromos con bombas y misiles de crucero, la defensa aérea se detecta y suprime con aviones y misiles especíalizados, y la fuerza aérea restante es cazada o derribada.

La campaña aérea de USA en Irak duró más de un mes. También los aviones Iraquíes huyeron a Irán. Rusia ha entrado de forma apresurada por tierra sin lograr no ya la superioridad aérea, sino la neutralización de la defensa aérea enemiga. Le están derribando helicopteros y aviones incluso en esta fase, entre ellos varios Hind-D, Ka-52, un Il-76, Su-24, Su-25, Su-34, Su-35 varios. Algunos son achacables a manpads, otros no, esos son derribos, señal de que la defensa aérea ucra sigue operando.

Aparte no es cierto que Irak tuviera cinco o seis bases:


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## Elimina (18 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> O un ataque masivo a su nubecita. Las empresas que tengan sus cosas en Google Cloud pueden ir temblando.



uf... qué humedad.
No sé cuál es mi mayor deseo: si ver caer a EEUU, o ver caer a Google


----------



## hartman (18 Abr 2022)

cazas volando a estas horas por el cielo de sevilla hay 2 bases cerca moron y rota.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (18 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Compraron MiG-29 a Moldavia hace años y puede que se hayan hecho con los de la Luftwaffe



O sea, que entre unos y otros, en torno a 50 MiG-29 operacionales pueden meter en Ucrania.


----------



## JoséBatallas (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## frangelico (18 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> cazas volando a estas horas por el cielo de sevilla hay 2 bases cerca moron y rota.



Cuando nos ataquen de verdad se esconderán los pilotos y no saldrán.


----------



## Fmercury1980 (18 Abr 2022)

Extraído de la página web del diario El Mundo:





__





Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, noticias de última hora en directo | Zelenski anuncia el inicio de la ofensiva rusa en el este de Ucrania


Las autoridades ucranianas afirman que la ofensiva rusa en el este "ha comenzado" La ofensiva de las tropas rusas en el este de Ucra




www.elmundo.es





22.05
*Las autoridades ucranianas afirman que la ofensiva rusa en el este "ha comenzado"*
La ofensiva de las tropas rusas en el este de Ucrania "ha comenzado", dijo el lunes el gobernador ucraniano de la región de Lugansk, Sergei Gaidai.
"Esto es un infierno. Ha comenzado la ofensiva de la que llevamos semanas hablando", dijo en Facebook. "Hay combates en Rubizhne y Popasna, combates incesantes en otras localidades pacíficas", dijo, poco después de anunciar en Telegram la muerte de cuatro civiles en Kreminna, una localidad tomada por los rusos el lunes.


----------



## mazuste (18 Abr 2022)

Auguran que para la pascua ortodoxa las repúblicas rebeldes
dejarán de recibir, tras ocho años, bombardeos ucranianos.
amén.


----------



## JoséBatallas (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## hartman (18 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



los paletas en paro de europa lo van a petar el año que viene en ucrania.


----------



## arriondas (18 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Es que el nacionalismo ucraniano fue creado por los austriacos contra... Los polacos... Que sí tenían una larga historia como reino, repartido por las grandes potencias, y una clara identidad y conciencia nacional.
> 
> Tampoco olvidaron esto los banderistas en la IIGM...



Sí, así es. Se los trabajaron a base de bien, dentro de su habitual política de que cada etnia detestara a la de al lado, que no pudieran ver a su vecino.


----------



## JoséBatallas (18 Abr 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> Extraído de la página web del diario El Mundo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RUSSIA IS COMING....

todo de ahora mismo


----------



## Iskra (18 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No nos engañemos, en Rusia la enorme cantidad de pasta que entra por las exportaciones se pierde en pocas manos. Aunque han puesto algo de orden , queda una gran cantidad de corrupción, contratas amañadas, y sobrecostes extranisimos en las cosas que paga el estado.
> 
> Yo pensaba que era posible el ataque con misiles por la distancia , pero con las fotos y la aparición de al menos la mayoria de la tripulación, ( han salido todas las embarcaciones de emergencia al menos de una de las bordas , posiblemente de las 2 ), el tema de un incendio y ademas progresivo por falta de control es la explicación más viable. Evacuaron pronto porque temian que alguno de los grandes misiles antibuque explotara ( cosa que no paso ). El barco era antiguo + de 40 años. Y muchos de ellos en los 90 con 0 mantenimiento. Tambien es posible que no dieran en principio la alarma pensado que se podia controlar, y para no llamar la atención.



Añádale que de si después se hunde se borran las huellas.... Apesta a corrupción.
Como ya se publicó, lleva muchos años la polémica sobre este barco. Muchas discusiones sobre la ideonidad de mantenerlo, sobre sus "modernizaciones" y sus costes y todo aderezado con varios accidentes anteriores. Para pocos trotes estaba.
Además, no recuerdo bien, pero algún jaleo también con el anterior ministro de defensa que era del sector más "liberal".
Luego está el tema de la propaganda de todo cristo. Hay todo tipo de intereses en todos los bandos y semibandos.
Un simple accidente y unos se apuntan un ataque y los otros una ofensa. Aprovechando los hechos. Y así todo.
Y por cierto. Sin ver nada, porque todo lo que ha salido es más falso que un billete de mil euros. Es para dudar hasta de que esté hundido (que no lo creo).


----------



## JoséBatallas (18 Abr 2022)

La estrategia ukronazi para diezmar población civil utilizándolos como escudos humanos para luego culpabilizar a los rusos de matanzas indiscriminadas de civiles por medio de la maquinaria de guerra propagandística del tio Sam.


----------



## vettonio (18 Abr 2022)

Cuanto karma están acumulando algunos.


----------



## dabuti (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (18 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Auguran que para la pascua ortodoxa las repúblicas rebeldes
> dejarán de recibir, tras ocho años, bombardeos ucranianos.
> amén.



Eso si lo puede vender Putin como una primera victoria y a partir de ahí continuar.


----------



## Oso Polar (18 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Ucrania no va a caer. Eso quedó claro desde la primera semana, en la que los rusos respetaron la parte polaca. Incluso con Kiev amenazada, nadie ponía en duda que la parte occidental resistiría, porque Rusia tendría que llegar hastá allí por tierra, con unas lineas de suministros sobreextendidas, mientras que la resistencia ucraniana-polaca-británica tiene las lineas de suministro y bases al otro lado de la frontera. Y ese otro lado no se toca porque es territorio OTAN.
> Podría haber caído si se hubiese metido otro grupo de fuerzas desde el extremo bieloruso, cosa que no sucedió, porque no hay tales fuerzas en el ejército actual ruso, y Bielorusia no quería implicarse (más).
> 
> Tiene las lineas de suministro cerca y la superioridad aérea, pero se enfrentan a fortificaciones. Pueden tomar el terreno pero supondría dejar todas esas ciudades arrasadas. Es el mismo dilema que en Azovstal. Puedes ganar el territorio y quedarte con una factoría destruída, con lo que esa gente que vive ahí no podrá explotarla económicamente. Por eso los rusos prefieren una rendición y una retirada pactada en el Donbass, pero los USA no dejarán a Zelenski que haga eso.
> ...



- Entonces si lo de Mauripol no es una bolsa que es, una excursión de fin de semana?
- Todas las formaciones atrincheradas en la parte oriental van a ser cercadas te guste o no y arrasadas por artillería y termobaricas, ese será el fin de las últimas mejores tropas que tiene el ejercito ucraniano ya que las de Mariupol dejaron de existir como unidad de combate regular hace tiempo.
- En lo que tienes razón es que Ucrania no va a caer, va a dejar de existir como el estado soberano que era y en el mejor de los casos será una federación sin muchas regiones que se veran forzadas a declararse repúblicas soberanas y solicitar su adhesión a Rusia. Por el momento ya perdieron Donets, Lugans, Zaporiya y Kerson y van en camino de perder Nikolayev y Jarkov, lo de Odessa es para el final, con desfile patriotico antes de terminar el conflicto.


----------



## JoséBatallas (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## vettonio (18 Abr 2022)

Había participado alguna vez el avión del día del Juicio Final?


----------



## Oso Polar (18 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Debe terminar ya.
> 
> Entre las víctimas del bombardeo matutino de #Lviv se encuentra Artem, de 3 años, quien, junto con su madre, vino de #Kharkiv para escapar de la guerra. En este momento, su vida no corre peligro.



Triste pero así es la guerra y los ucranianos la han buscado día y noche.
Los sentimentalismo infantiles no ayudan en nada y solo generan más violencia.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (18 Abr 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJA
como si los americanos tiraran las bombas usando el google maps
me desorino todo
uuuu cuidao que le quitan el pixelado!
MUAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## CEMENTITOS (18 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> O sea, que entre unos y otros, en torno a 50 MiG-29 operacionales pueden meter en Ucrania.



No hay 50 pilotos suicidas.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (18 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> No hay 50 pilotos suicidas.



con un tonto pa la foto de propaganda les basta
lol


----------



## JoséBatallas (18 Abr 2022)

este tiene que ser checheno por cojones


----------



## Sinjar (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## rascachapas (18 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> cazas volando a estas horas por el cielo de sevilla hay 2 bases cerca moron y rota.



¿No estaban haciendo maniobras Argelia y Rusia en la frontera con Marruecos?


----------



## NPI (18 Abr 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> ¿Yá han tomado kiev? ¿O mañana?


----------



## Azrael_II (18 Abr 2022)

Este hilo se declara ilegal


Os traigo el futuro. Proyecto de ley en Uruguay: burlarse del gobierno será ilegal y habrá penas por ello

Ver archivo adjunto 1029576


----------



## Malevich (18 Abr 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> ¿No estaban haciendo maniobras Argelia y Rusia en la frontera con Marruecos?



Noviembre. Provincia de Béchar. Junto a la frontera de Marruecos y a mitad de camino entre Orán y Tinduf.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (18 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Pues no te relajes pero yo sigo sin entenderlo. Porque todas las guerras empiezan con la lucha por la superioridad aérea, y es lo primero que se ataca: aeródromos con bombas y misiles de crucero, la defensa aérea se detecta y suprime con aviones y misiles especíalizados, y la fuerza aérea restante es cazada o derribada.
> 
> La campaña aérea de USA en Irak duró más de un mes. También los aviones Iraquíes huyeron a Irán. Rusia ha entrado de forma apresurada por tierra sin lograr no ya la superioridad aérea, sino la neutralización de la defensa aérea enemiga. Le están derribando helicopteros y aviones incluso en esta fase, entre ellos varios Hind-D, Ka-52, un Il-76, Su-24, Su-25, Su-34, Su-35 varios. Algunos son achacables a manpads, otros no, esos son derribos, señal de que la defensa aérea ucra sigue operando.
> 
> ...



20 bases, estás en lo cierto, de memoria recordaba menos, unas 10.

Hombre, me imagino que algo ayudará que en la primera guerra del Golfo la coalición Occidental usara alrededor de 2.800 cazas, aviones de ataque y bombarderos.

Me imagino vamos...

La Fuerza Aérea Rusa no tiene los números que tenía la URSS. Rusia solo tiene alrededor de 1.300 aviones, unos 700 cazas, casí 400 aviones de ataque y unos 100 bombarderos y ni mucho menos esta utilizándolos todos. No puede moverlos todos al frente de Ucrania y dejar sin ninguna defensa otras zonas de su extensa geografía.

Personalmente también me sorprende que los Ucranianos aún sigan volando, pero con todas las ayudas que están recibiendo en Occidente tampoco es que me extrañe, además, serán Nazis pero no son idiotas. Ucrania heredó una industria militar de la URSS y por ello tiene técnicos y talleres competentes, con el know how necesario de su material para repararlo.

Aparte de eso, la doctrina de guerra Soviética/Rusa no es la que estamos acostumbrados en Occidente. Para ellos lo más importante es la artillería (la denominan el dios de la guerra) y las fuerzas blindadas. La aviación se emplea como un elemento más de apoyo al frente de guerra.


----------



## Iskra (18 Abr 2022)

La rusa Gazprom trae un cargamento de GNL para España desde Camerún- El Periódico de la Energía


España sigue haciendo negocios con el Gobierno ruso al menos en materia energética. A los tres buques de GNL que se han comprado directamente a Yamal LNG, la principal terminal…




elperiodicodelaenergia.com




Perdón si alguien lo ha puesto, pero no he podido leer todo lo del día y es una noticia descojonante.
Para compensar la cagada que ha hecho con Argelia, el gobierno le compra mogollón de gas al país al que sanciona y contra el que envía armas.


----------



## TOJO_3 (18 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> este tiene que ser checheno por cojones




No serán los parches de los que le han entregado la cuchara?


----------



## vettonio (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## Guaguei (18 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> este tiene que ser checheno por cojones



pone lo mismo en todas, ha liquidado 4 veces al mismo, o que todos se llaman paco alli
sera la unidad u otra cosa


----------



## lapetus (18 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Entonces si lo de Mauripol no es una bolsa que es, una excursión de fin de semana?



Eso es una ciudad cercada, que después de todo este tiempo de cerco demuestra que las ciudades son muy difíciles de tomar, y cuando se logra son victorias pírricas a costa de grandes daños, sufrimiento de civiles y lucha calle por calle. Y eso que es una ciudad de tamaño medio, con población pro-rusa. En el plan que están los rusos, de Jarkov o Kiev ni hablamos.


Oso Polar dijo:


> Todas las formaciones atrincheradas en la parte oriental van a ser cercadas te guste o no y arrasadas por artillería y termobaricas, ese será el fin de las últimas mejores tropas que tiene el ejercito ucraniano ya que las de Mariupol dejaron de existir como unidad de combate regular hace tiempo.



A mi me da igual, pero te adelanto que será difícil, porque hay fortificaciones hormigonadas y ciudades, y con eso sólo hay meses de resistencia.
Te adelanto yo que Putin pretende pactar y que el enemigo se vaya por su propio pie de ahí. Yo dudo que el gobierno títere de zelenski acepte, porque entre otras cosas, los que van a sufrir serán ciudadanos del Donbass, que para los ukras son quintacolumnistas sin derechos. Los militares ucros capturados, si es que los hay, serán canjeados.


Oso Polar dijo:


> Por el momento ya perdieron Donets, Lugans, Zaporiya y Kerson y van en camino de perder Nikolayev y Jarkov, lo de Odessa es para el final, con desfile patriotico antes de terminar el conflicto.



Donest y Lugansk llevan así desde 2014. Zaporiya está en pugna. Kherson veremos. Nikolayev no se va a luchar en esta ronda, Jarkov es imposible tomarla con ese tamaño, y Odesa no se ha tocado, quiere decir que se le reconoce implícitamente a Ucrania, pero si se quisiera tomar por la fuerza sería muy difícil tanto por tamaño como por la posición en la que está (al lado de la OTAN). 

Mi previsión clarividente: Putin va ha hacer el teatrillo pactado en el Donbass con la "segunda oleada" que es peor que la primera y menos numerosa. Tiene un mes como mucho de "gasolina". Rusia no parece dispuesta a reclutar ni escalar a mayores, al revés, busca pactar y está en plena negociación, por eso se traga sapos como los del buque insignia y dice que se incendió solo. Al final Ucrania se quedará intacta excepto por el Donbass.


----------



## NS 4 (18 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> El problema de la propaganda es que está dirigida para que la borregada acepte una guerra bajo argumentos falsos.
> 
> Que la gente se sume a la guerra entusiasta y asuma pérdidas de libertades, sacrificios materiales, tragedias personales, etc; y en el fondo es una guerra para mantener el privilegio del bloque anglosajón (imprimir fiat desde la nada) y mantener el monopolio del comercio de hidrocarburos, y la creación de precios.



Asusta ...verdad...


----------



## dabuti (18 Abr 2022)

Entrevista exclusiva con el mercenario anglonazi Aiden.


----------



## vettonio (18 Abr 2022)

Farlopenski ha declarado públicamente esta noche que la batalla por el Donbass ha comenzado.


----------



## Guanotopía (18 Abr 2022)

Lego. dijo:


>



A mí esta "noticia" me hace mucha gracia, no sé si quieren vender que Google tiene mejores mapas que los gobiernos de grandes naciones, o que los EEUU y la otan no compartían esa información con los ucranianos.

Si los rusos quieren le pueden devolver la gracia mostrando las fotos de las instalaciones gusanas por todo el mundo.


----------



## Roedr (18 Abr 2022)

En los canales de TG dicen que están machando posiciones del Donbass con artillería pesada, dicen que hasta ahora no había habido un ataque de este calibre. 

Parece que los rusos ya están con la segunda fase.

Edito: también dicen que en Jarkov y Nikolaiv están pegando fuerte.


----------



## ccartech (18 Abr 2022)

Ucrania: Video que muestra el fuego de artillería del ejército ruso desde Kherson hacia Nikolaiv.


Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## Zepequenhô (18 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Tiene un mes como mucho de "gasolina". Rusia no parece dispuesta a reclutar ni escalar a mayores, al revés, busca pactar y está en plena negociación, por eso se traga sapos como los del buque insignia y dice que se incendió solo. Al final Ucrania se quedará intacta excepto por el Donbass.



¿Y cuánta "gasolina" le queda a Ucrania?

Porque ya están diciendo que los arsenales de la OTAN están vacíos.


----------



## Guaguei (18 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Farlopenski ha declarado públicamente esta noche que la batalla por el Donbass ha comenzado.



sigue encocao


----------



## ccartech (18 Abr 2022)

Un teniente del ejército ucraniano en la línea del frente en la región de Donetsk me dice que él y sus soldados están siendo atacados mientras hablamos con obuses rusos, morteros y MLRS "al mismo tiempo". Sufrieron un bombardeo similar hoy "más dos Su-25... y nuestro día se convirtió en un infierno".


----------



## Zepequenhô (18 Abr 2022)

Alemania, UK y los EEUU ya le han dicho que no le pueden dar más misiles a Ucrania o tendrán que hacer la próxima guerra con piedras.


----------



## ccartech (18 Abr 2022)

El comandante del Batallón 501 de Ucrania dice que 'no se arrepiente' de haberse rendido en Mariupol y admite rotundamente: “la población local tenía una disposición negativa hacia las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania”


----------



## Poseidón (18 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Los niños no se merecen lo que esta pasando. Con estas cosas si se me parte el corazon.

Y mas alli, que siguen siendo todos purasangre.

PD: Madre mia el chavalito de la izquierda que esta agarrando la mano a su hermana, ese chaval esta destrozado, roto. Que puto desastre.


----------



## Guanotopía (18 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Parece que no has leído la información que ha puesto fighter_bomber en su telegram o si lo has hecho no lo has entendido.
> 
> Ucrania no es Iraq, Libia, Siria o cualquier otra parte del mundo donde como mucho te puedes encontrar de 7 a 10 bases aéreas (salvando a EEUU claro).
> 
> ...



Más los que provea la otan, que desde el minuto 1 se habló públicamente de eso, y a saber la parte no pública.









Polonia anunció la entrega de sus aviones caza MiG-29 para que Estados Unidos los envíe a Ucrania


El gobierno polaco alentó a sus aliados de la OTAN a seguir el mismo camino en apoyo a la resistencia ucraniana




www.infobae.com


----------



## ccartech (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## Botones Sacarino (18 Abr 2022)

Aquí un vídeo de esos que cuando se ven hay que darle para adelante ypara atrás.

Un tanque ucraniano, posiblemente un T-72 ve a un BMP ruso de los separatistas de Donestk al final de la calle y lo destroza con un certero disparo del arma principal, todo ello a vista de drone. Le da en la parte frontal si le llega a dar lateralmente lo hubiera partido por la mitad.

Además el obus de 120 mm pasa a través de un edificio semiderruído, de película vamos.






Más ruskis destrozados por la artillería de los malvados ucras. Los artilleros se han convertido prácticamente en francotiradores. como se puede ver estos miserables dejan a sus soldados muertos tirados para que abonen el campo ucraniano. Yo al principio pensé que lo de los 7000 soldados rusos en morgues ucranianas y refrigeradores in nadie que los reclame eran una exageración pero ahora empiezo a pensar que a lo mejor es verdad.





Un drone de los malvados ucras detecta un vehículo de artillería autoproulsada Gvodzika que dispara en modo directo. En lugar de atacarlo directamente con artillería lo que hacen es seguirlo hasta su escondrijo, una vez detectan su escondirjo la artillería lo machaca destrozando múltiples vehículos BMP, BTR, BM-21 grad, camiones de trasporte de tropas y armas etc.





Situación actual en las regiones seccesionistas del Donbass y Luhansk.

Hay 3 ciudades de unos 100000 habitantes que se interponen en su camino. A lo mejor dentro de medio eon cierran la pinza a las provincias seccesionistas.


----------



## ccartech (18 Abr 2022)

Ha comenzado una gran ofensiva rusa en el Donbas. Oleksiy Danilov, secretario de 
@NSDC_ua
: "Esta mañana, comenzó una fase activa de la ofensiva rusa en casi toda la línea del frente [en las regiones de Donetsk, Luhansk, Kharkiv]. Los ocupantes intentaron atravesar nuestras defensas".


----------



## ccartech (18 Abr 2022)

Lo que parece ser un combate de infantería en algún lugar de Donbas esta noche...


----------



## Roedr (18 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>



¿alguien puede explicar las lucecitas?. Al principio se ve que parten muchísimas, pero sólo una se dirige hacia el objetivo, al que finalmente alcanza.


----------



## Oso Polar (18 Abr 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> ¿Han arrasado ya Mariupol o era de coña el "ultimatum"?
> 
> ¿Cuantos dias falta para entrar en Kiev? Decian que ya pocos
> 
> *Ejército ruso = ridículo constante.*



Que mires las noticias acabn de limpiar la parte norte de la planta Azostal y hace rato cayo un pepino sobre la misma que para que te voy a contar, lo encuentras en youtube o telegram, haber si un día de estos estrenas las neuronas.

Saludos!


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## Plutarko (18 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Muy mala idea.
> Rusia tambien tiene satélites y EEUU tiene muchos activos militares en el extranjero.
> No existe reciprocidad ---> Si Rusia hace lo mismo USA sale perdiendo.
> A todo esto: ¿Desde cuando occidente está en guerra contra Rusia?



A ver, que en los mapas de yandex estan todas las bases occidentales que salen borrosas en Google maps en HD.... De toda la vida. Os pensáis que solo existe Google maps. 

Vamos una base secreta española en Google maps:

Roses
Rosas · Girona 

En yandex:



https://yandex.com/maps/?l=sat&ll=3.243613%2C42.281569&z=18.13



Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## El-Mano (18 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> En los últimos años se han visto varios modelos de la exURSS volando por EEUU en zonas de bases aéreas de interior, a veces junto a modelos propios de EEUU.
> 
> Ha habido varios vídeos en plataformas como YouTube.



Se hicieron con varios mig-29 de diferentes países y no sé si algún sukjoi. Suelen o solían usarlo como "agresores" para hacer comparaciones y etc. Es algo que solian hacer, a veces se aprovechaban con pilotos desertores o sobornado para conseguirlos, y tras caer la urss pues lo tenían más fácil, los compraban a las exrepublicas.

El tema es que donde más problemas habría es de pilotos. Primero por el tiempo de entrenamiento y todo eso, luego porque el que ya esté entrenado necesita el avión para el que entrenó. Luego que igual les toca tirar de pilotos mercenarios, que a ver de dónde los sacan y más para misiones suicidas, que no van a bombardear Yemen... y si se atreven a aviones occidentales se arriesgan al ridículo, que además no pueden usar pilotos ucranianos para ello...

Lo que que de vez en cuando salga alguno no me sorprende, hasta la Alemania volaba los últimos días de la guerra. Lo que sorprende es la actitud valiente/suicida de los pilotos.


----------



## ccartech (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## ccartech (18 Abr 2022)

Los cuerpos del ex vicepresidente de Gazprombank Vladislav Avayev, su esposa y su hija fueron encontrados en su residencia en Moscú en presunto asesinato-suicidio https :// russia.liveuamap.com/en/2022/18-abril-il-bodies-of- ex-vicepresidente-de-gazprombank-vladislav … #Rusia


----------



## lapetus (18 Abr 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> ¿Y cuánta "gasolina" le queda a Ucrania?
> 
> Porque ya están diciendo que los arsenales de la OTAN están vacíos.



Ucrania de momento no necesita maniobrar. Le basta con enrocarse en ciudades usando a civiles como escudos humanos, que es lo que hace todo el rato. Tiene reserva de hombres más que de sobra, de hecho ha reclutado hace poco. Son fuerzas malas para atacar, pero dan el pego para defender. Aparte de los extranjeros, que no son muchos (5k).
De dinero, tito Biden ha puesto hasta Septiembre, están mejor que España. Aparte de lo que le sableen a la UE. De hecho, me huelo oleada de refugees a la inversa en cuanto se corte la impresora
De inteligencia, la mejor del mundo: la americana. Eso te permite defender de manera óptima y hacer emboscadas.
De armas, desde la frontera occidental entran todas las que quieras. Las pueden hostigar los rusos desde el aire, pero sólo a base de misiles de crucero, que son caros y reducidos en número. El bombardeo convencional desde el aire es más económico pero volar por allí es muy peligroso, porque hay baterías AA detrás de la frontera con la OTAN, y si te derriban ve tu a demostrar que el misil salió de allí.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (18 Abr 2022)

El Tío Sam no está contento.

*Los barcos que transportan fertilizantes rusos llegan a Brasil a pesar de las sanciones*
(Reuters) 

O declaran a Rusia como “Estado terrorista”, pudiendo sancionar a quien haga negocios con ellos, o sus deseos se verán incumplidos.


----------



## El-Mano (18 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Un teniente del ejército ucraniano en la línea del frente en la región de Donetsk me dice que él y sus soldados están siendo atacados mientras hablamos con obuses rusos, morteros y MLRS "al mismo tiempo". Sufrieron un bombardeo similar hoy "más dos Su-25... y nuestro día se convirtió en un infierno".



Por grupos de telegram se han visto su-25 en el anochecer soltando vengalas.


----------



## ccartech (18 Abr 2022)

Impactos en el área de Mykolaiv de municiones de racimo MLRS, probablemente de un BM-30 Smerch.


----------



## No al NOM (18 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Impresionante, jodete Borrell satanista pedófil


----------



## ccartech (18 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿alguien puede explicar las lucecitas?. Al principio se ve que parten muchísimas, pero sólo una se dirige hacia el objetivo, al que finalmente alcanza.



Señuelos o vengalas que dispara el avion para eludir al misil


----------



## El-Mano (18 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿alguien puede explicar las lucecitas?. Al principio se ve que parten muchísimas, pero sólo una se dirige hacia el objetivo, al que finalmente alcanza.



Parecen las contramedidas, luego le impacta el misil.


----------



## No al NOM (18 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> La estrategia ukronazi para diezmar población civil utilizándolos como escudos humanos para luego culpabilizar a los rusos de matanzas indiscriminadas de civiles por medio de la maquinaria de guerra propagandística del tio Sam.



Entonces todos los edificios como ese que pones, que han sido el 90% de lo que han mostrado, tienen quemadas las paredes de la ráfaga del Javelin? Me quedo loco


----------



## Guanotopía (18 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> pone lo mismo en todas, ha liquidado 4 veces al mismo, o que todos se llaman paco alli
> sera la unidad u otra cosa



No sé ruso, pero es evidente que en esas etiquetas no pone Dimitri Dimitrov, serán de un cuerpo o de algún batallón.


----------



## John Nash (18 Abr 2022)

Parece que la gran ofensiva por el Donbass ha empezado:









Guerre en Ukraine : le conflit entre dans une nouvelle phase avec l’intensification de l’offensive russe sur le Donbass


« Peu importe combien de soldats russes sont amenés jusqu’ici, nous combattrons. Nous nous défendrons », a clamé le président ukrainien, Volodymyr Zelensky. Dans l’ouest du pays, au moins sept personnes sont mortes, lundi, après des bombardements russes sur la ville de Lviv.




www.lemonde.fr













Última hora de la guerra de Ucrania, en directo | El alcalde de Mariupol afirma que 40.000 personas han sido deportadas a territorio ruso


Zelenski: “Las fuerzas rusas ya han comenzado la batalla de Donbás” | Moscú recrudece su ofensiva con nuevos bombardeos en cuatro provincias del este




elpais.com


----------



## ccartech (18 Abr 2022)

El MLRS ucraniano BM-27 Uragan atacando las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas rusas


----------



## No al NOM (18 Abr 2022)

Se está intensificando el frente de una manera bestia. Creo que Ucrania se queda sin ejército en 1 mes


----------



## Zepequenhô (18 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Ucrania de momento no necesita maniobrar. Le basta con enrocarse en ciudades usando a civiles como escudos humanos, que es lo que hace todo el rato. Tiene reserva de hombres más que de sobra, de hecho ha reclutado hace poco. Son fuerzas malas para atacar, pero dan el pego para defender. Aparte de los extranjeros, que no son muchos (5k).



No lo creo.

Ucrania hasta ahora lo único que ha hecho es una guerra de guerrillas. No se le ha dado material pesado para atacar, tanques que pidió.

Y un día los misiles se acabarán, al igual que los alimentos.

No estamos hablando de la selva vietnamita ni de Ho Chi Minh, que llevaba veinte años de aprendizaje frente a japoneses y franceses cuando tuvo que enfrentarse a los EEUU.

Estamos hablando de las llanuras ucranianas donde los panzers corrían como locos. Y cuando no tengan misiles, que se les están acabando, ¿Qué? ¿Les tirarán piedras a los tanques como hacen los palestinos?


----------



## Zepequenhô (18 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Se está intensificando el frente de una manera bestia. Creo que Ucrania se queda sin ejército en 1 mes



Y antes.


----------



## NoRTH (18 Abr 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> No lo creo.
> 
> Ucrania hasta ahora lo único que ha hecho es una guerra de guerrillas. No se le ha dado material pesado para atacar, tanques que pidió.
> 
> ...



que se lancen con tractores en plan kamikazes


----------



## SkullandPhones (18 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Os lo advertimos. Los soldados ucranianos que pisotearon la bandera y humillaron a nuestra abuela, la abuela de todos, no eran conscientes del terremoto que estaban a punto de desencadenar.
> 
> Detrás de esa anciana avanza una columna formada por millones. La abuela no estaba sola. *Russia is coming...*



Será tu Puta abuela entiendo.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Roedr (18 Abr 2022)

Pues parece que hoy puede ser el segundo día más importante de la guerra, después del de su inicio.


----------



## Zepequenhô (18 Abr 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> que se lancen con tractores en plan kamikazes



Pues conseguirán lo mismo que los críos palestinos cuando se lanzan contra los tanques israelíes.

Un montón de muertos y nada más.


----------



## NoRTH (18 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pues parece que hoy puede ser el segundo día más importante de la guerra, después del de su inicio.



no lo creo 

esto va para largo


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (18 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pues parece que hoy puede ser el segundo día más importante de la guerra, después del de su inicio.




Eso parece.


 Mykolaïv en #Ucrania en este momento


----------



## Loignorito (18 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Un torpedo no puede partir un crucero o un acorazado de esos tiempos a menos que sea un impacto de "suerte" y que le de en la "Santa Marta".



Bárbara compañero.


----------



## Burbujo II (18 Abr 2022)

*EL AJEDRECISTA MONGOL HABLA: "El nivel de vida en Europa ha caído"*


----------



## John Nash (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## Zepequenhô (18 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Se está intensificando el frente de una manera bestia. Creo que Ucrania se queda sin ejército en 1 mes



Mikolaiev la están dejando ahora mismo como un aparcamiento.


----------



## No al NOM (18 Abr 2022)

España abrirá nuevamente la embajada en Ucrania.

Muestra de apoyo al Nazismo, pronto veremos en televisión documentales ensalzando a Azov


----------



## 2plx2 (18 Abr 2022)

Ya ha empezado señores.

DEP para los caídos independientemente del bando.


----------



## Triyuga (18 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Korea del Norte XXXL. Evidentemente Putin ha perdido la cabeza, y la borregada que le sigue también.



Que usted dice...


----------



## NoRTH (18 Abr 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Ya ha empezado señores.
> 
> DEP para los caídos independientemente del bando.



links para seguir en directo el tema ?


----------



## Epicii (18 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿alguien puede explicar las lucecitas?. Al principio se ve que parten muchísimas, pero sólo una se dirige hacia el objetivo, al que finalmente alcanza.



Las luces que aparecen primero son bengalas que lanza el avión para engañar los sensores de calor del misil...
Obviamente no funcionaron las contramedidas


----------



## NPI (18 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> este lerdo tontiprogre quien es?



@Tierra Azul es el iluminado del "artículo" El Mundo El 64% de los españoles apoya dejar de comprar gas ruso aunque eso provoque más inflación que ha traído el usuario @Hannibaal


----------



## Zepequenhô (18 Abr 2022)

Están bombardeando Mikolaiev, Kherson, Jarkov y Kiev.


----------



## Roedr (18 Abr 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> links para seguir en directo el tema ?



TG Intel Slava Z


----------



## ccartech (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## Zepequenhô (18 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> TG Intel Slava Z



Ahi lo estoy siguiendo yo.

Lo de mikolaiev es pavoroso. En plena noche con las explosiones parece que es de día.


----------



## John Nash (18 Abr 2022)

La capacidad de respuesta de los ucronios es casi nula. Habría hasta tres frentes y no saben de donde les vienen las hostias.


----------



## No al NOM (18 Abr 2022)

Deseo que Ucrania desaparezca del mapa, es un cáncer incurable con muchas ramificaciones, si hay que poner dinero para bombas se pone


----------



## ccartech (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## NPI (18 Abr 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> ¿Han arrasado ya Mariupol o era de coña el "ultimatum"?
> 
> ¿Cuantos dias falta para entrar en Kiev? Decian que ya pocos
> 
> *Ejército ruso = ridículo constante.*



Aquí tenemos otra multicuenta y sus congéneres Beltrax ghawar, etc.


----------



## Zepequenhô (18 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La capacidad de respuesta de los ucronios es casi nula. Habría hasta tres frentes y no saben de donde les vienen las hostias.



Esto se acaba.


----------



## Roedr (18 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>



Se estará quedando anticuado, pero el poderío de una columna de tanques en marcha impresiona.


----------



## John Nash (18 Abr 2022)

Poco antes, el gobernador ucraniano de la región de *Lugansk, Serguei Gaidai,* también anunció el inicio de la ofensiva rusa contra el este de Ucrania.

"Esto es un infierno. Ha comenzado la ofensiva de la que llevamos semanas hablando", dijo en Facebook. "Hay combates en *Rubizhne y Popasna,* combates incesantes en otras localidades pacíficas", afirmó.






Rusia desata un "infierno" de artillería en la ofensiva en el Donbás


La atribulada historia de Ucrania ha retrocedido a 1943, cuando las llanuras de Donbás se convirtieron en el escenario de muchas de las batallas más sangrientas y brutales de la...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## fulcrum29smt (18 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Se hicieron con varios mig-29 de diferentes países y no sé si algún sukjoi. Suelen o solían usarlo como "agresores" para hacer comparaciones y etc. Es algo que solian hacer, a veces se aprovechaban con pilotos desertores o sobornado para conseguirlos, y tras caer la urss pues lo tenían más fácil, los compraban a las exrepublicas.



La misma Ucrania vendió varios Su-27B a EEUU a principios de los 2000.


----------



## ccartech (18 Abr 2022)

En UCRANIA. video de S. Korotkich, ps. Barquero del comandante de autodefensa de Kiev de BUCHA, uno de sus soldados pregunta: Hay niños sin bandas azules, ¿puedes dispararles? Respuesta: Y esto, [son] putas. ¿A quién estaban disparando cuando los Rus no estaban en B. desde 30 03?


----------



## fulcrum29smt (18 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Se está intensificando el frente de una manera bestia. Creo que Ucrania se queda sin ejército en 1 mes



Sin ejército, sin soldados, sin país.


----------



## Seronoser (18 Abr 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> ¿Han arrasado ya Mariupol o era de coña el "ultimatum"?
> 
> ¿Cuantos dias falta para entrar en Kiev? Decian que ya pocos
> 
> *Ejército ruso = ridículo constante.*



Noto tu dolor.
Sabemos que esperas que un tipo como Abascal, que no tiene hecha ni la mili, entre en Moscu en un caballo blanco, de la mano de Zelensky. Mientras los residentes fiscales rusos pedimos clemencia ante tal empuje otánico de los líderes occidentales.

Pero la realidad duele. Lo sabemos. Se te nota.
Tu pagando la gasolina a 1,80. Apagando la cale a las 23. Sin futuro, sin perspectivas. 
Y aquí estás, haciendo visibles tus complejos. Llorando enrabietado ante el desmoronamiento de un mundo que tú, desde Albacete, pensabas que era el bueno; el de los actores de Hollywood, el de Monument Valley, el de los judios sionistas de Vox, el del régimen del 78 que ha empobrecido a tus padres, y ahora te deja a ti en manos de políticos que no saben ni por donde sale el sol.

Estos posts desesperados, nos nutren. Y mucho.
Se fuerte.
un abrazo.


----------



## NPI (18 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> De 2014 a hoy han huido varios millones más. Ahora mismo parece que en Rusia hay 5M de ucranianos y hace 10 años eran 2M. Luego está la emigración ilegal, que es un flujo constante porque es un país donde no hay mucho de que vivir, es más pobre que Bulgaria, más cercano económicamente a Marruecos que a ningún país europeo. Si Polonia no pierde población como el resto de países del Este es sobre todo por la masa de inmigrantes ucranianos que tiene dentro desde hace tiempo. Yo creo que ni las autoridades ucranianas tiene una foto demográfica aproximads del país, que quizá ahora mismo andará por 35M; el otro día escuché a Javier Nart que no tiene ni 30, aunque me parece un poco exagerado.



Mensaje mío 1 abril 2022  Guerra en Ucrania XVI


> * Último censo demográfico *fue en *1991*, estamos a 1 abril 2022, se *estima *y creo que es correcto que la *población *está entre los *26-32 millones de habitantes*, los *40-44-50-52 millones* son *INVENTADOS *por la *PROPAGANDA *de los medios favoritos del foro (*PrensaOTAN*, *RadioOTAN*, *TeleOTAN *e *InternetOTAN*).



@frangelico no te lo tomes como un ataque mi comentario


----------



## fulcrum29smt (18 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Las luces que aparecen primero son bengalas que lanza el avión para engañar los sensores de calor del misil...
> Obviamente no funcionaron las contramedidas



Falta saber si el misil era guiado por radar o por infrarrojos, muchas veces no saben lo que les están tirando y lanzan chaffs y bengalas por igual.


----------



## ccartech (18 Abr 2022)

Las AFU se comportan de la misma manera que los terroristas. El periodista estadounidense George Elayson, tras ver las fosas comunes de civiles asesinados por el régimen de Kiev. Corresponsal dijo que en solo 5 minutos los investigadores encontraron 5 cuerpos y todos con la cabeza cortada


----------



## JoséBatallas (18 Abr 2022)

el tema este de Biden es un absoluto disparate, parecen escenas sacadas de los Monty Phyton. Sobrepasa todos los límites.

la última:



y las dos anteriores de hace solo días:



*“AMERIKA es una nación que se puede definir en una sola palabra…”*


----------



## NPI (18 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Noto tu dolor.
> Sabemos que esperas que un tipo como Abascal, que no tiene hecha ni la mili, entre en Moscu en un caballo blanco, de la mano de Zelensky. Mientras los residentes fiscales rusos pedimos clemencia ante tal empuje otánico de los líderes occidentales.
> 
> Pero la realidad duele. Lo sabemos. Se te nota.
> ...


----------



## NPI (18 Abr 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Nos mostraron playas vacías, diciendo que estaban llenas de gente, sin mantener la distancia de seguridad.
> Literalmente, la Secta no tiene líneas rojas, pueden decir lo que quieran y no pasa nada.



También decían que era la playa de Valencia y era una de las playas de Barcelona y nunca y repito NUNCA pidieron perdón.


----------



## Malevich (18 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Farlopenski ha declarado públicamente esta noche que la batalla por el Donbass ha comenzado.



Ya lleva un par de tiritos.


----------



## John Nash (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## quinciri (18 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Mi previsión clarividente: Putin va ha hacer el teatrillo pactado en el Donbass con la "segunda oleada" que es peor que la primera y menos numerosa. Tiene un mes como mucho de "gasolina". Rusia no parece dispuesta a reclutar ni escalar a mayores, al revés, busca pactar y está en plena negociación, por eso se traga sapos como los del buque insignia y dice que se incendió solo. Al final Ucrania se quedará intacta excepto por el Donbass.



Y ahí te despertaste, no ?  

Por cierto se te ha olvidado decir que también soñaste que en recompensa a su valerosa resistencia, Putin le devolvia Crimea al Zelensky y sus ucronazis....


----------



## morpheus2010 (18 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La capacidad de respuesta de los ucronios es casi nula. Habría hasta tres frentes y no saben de donde les vienen las hostias.



Cuando decís estas cosas, ¿es porque tenéis información directa del lugar, del Kremlin?
Porque lleváis casi 2 meses con la misma cantinela, ¿no deberíais ser algo prudentes?


----------



## morpheus2010 (18 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


>



¿Qué va a decir?


----------



## John Nash (18 Abr 2022)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> Cuando decís estas cosas, ¿es porque tenéis información directa del lugar, del Kremlin?
> Porque lleváis casi 2 meses con la misma cantinela, ¿no deberíais ser algo prudentes?



Prácticamente ninguno de los últimos ataques aéreos han podido ser repelidos y las defensas aéreas inexistentes. Todos los objetivos alcanzados con un incremento de los bombardeos en un 50% en las últimas horas.


----------



## NPI (18 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Por el estilo de troleo fino (ir desviando el debate conforme le vas pillando) me recuerda a el arquitecto o Zhu De.



Todo es posible @piru, siempre me he hecho la siguiente pregunta ¿cuántos usuarios tendremos una única cuenta real en el foro?, no incluyó: 
- bots
- CMs
- multicuentas
- cuentas dormidas/reactivadas
- cuentas que trabajan para agencias de gobiernos (nacionales/extranjeros)
- etc...


----------



## Hal8995 (18 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Parece que no has leído la información que ha puesto fighter_bomber en su telegram o si lo has hecho no lo has entendido.
> 
> Ucrania no es Iraq, Libia, Siria o cualquier otra parte del mundo donde como mucho te puedes encontrar de 7 a 10 bases aéreas (salvando a EEUU claro).
> 
> ...



Discrepo y lo justifico.

He construido un aeropuerto y también he diseñado otro y de gran volumen.

Es evidente que deshabilitar un aeródromo no basta con inutilizar radiofaro, VOR, ILS y otras instalaciones. Hay que bombardear la pista ¡¡¡¡ y la calle de rodaje !!!!

No es necesario bombardear la totalidad de la pista. Basta con que una pista por ejemplo de 2000 m. la dejes en seis sectores.de 350 m. ya la inutilizas para aviones militares.Para ello bombardeas 5 franjas transversales. Puede hacerse con bombas normales pero no misiles.

Puede repararse ? Claro que sí pero no es inmediato, debes de verter y compactar capas de zahorra de pequeño espesor. Después extender varias capas asfálticas lo cual no es fácil , hace falta todo un equipo de asfalto y planta para fabricarlo.

De hecho puedes monitorear todos los dias con satélite o avión espía la totalidad de los 40 aeródromos y al detectar que están reparando uno bombardearles de nuevo destrozando equipos.

Si además ves reparar una pista ...coño...acaba con todos los hangares. Vigila ese aeródromo.

Y si aún así se te escapa un aeródromo reconstruido LO VUELVES A BOMBARDEAR.No hace falta que sea con misiles...bombas convencionales bastan.

Si además acabas con los depósitos de keroseno....pues imagínate.

40 aeródromos ....je...en una noche si quieren los machacan.

Todo esto que estoy diciendo es obvio para un piloto militar y para un general de aviación. Lo que hay que hacer es poner los medios y bombardear ( repasando después de ver los resultados )

Los helicópteros ya es otro cantar. Hay que monitorearlos y dejarlos volver a su base. Detectar su base y allí exterminarlos.


----------



## frangelico (18 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Mensaje mío 1 abril 2022  Guerra en Ucrania XVI
> @frangelico no te lo tomes como un ataque mi comentario



Pues puede ser. Lo dice Nart, me parecía una sangría muy grande pero a saber lo que ha ocurrido ahi estos últimos años. Lo cierto es que si Polonia, que tiene a millones de.emigrados, no pierde población oficialmente y puede que hasta haya ganado algunos millones últimamente , tiene que ser porque lleva años recibiendo aportes. Todos los demás del este han perdido habitantes desde los 90.


----------



## JoséBatallas (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## morpheus2010 (18 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Prácticamente ninguno de los últimos ataques aéreos han podido ser repelidos y las defensas aéreas inexistentes. Todos los objetivos alcanzados con un incremento de los bombardeos en un 50%.



Insisto, ¿de dónde sacas esa información?


----------



## John Nash (19 Abr 2022)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> Insisto, ¿de dónde sacas esa información?











«La batalla del Donbass ha comenzado»


Las tropas del Kremlin recrudecen sus ataques aéreos al este del país, pero no consiguen apoderarse de Mariúpol



www.abc.es





Horas antes, el coronel Oleksandr Motuzyanyk, portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania, había apuntado: «Rusia está cerca de completar la reagrupación de sus tropas para la invasión de la región oriental. Además, han incrementado en más del 50 por ciento sus ataques aéreos, que están provocando graves daños en las infraestructuras.

Sé leer.


----------



## frangelico (19 Abr 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Discrepo y lo justifico.
> 
> He construido un aeropuerto y también he diseñado otro y de gran volumen.
> 
> ...



De la URSS seguramente heredaron bases con refugios bien blindados y dispersos y hasta puede que refugios fuera delas bases para poder operar en carreteras como se hace en otros países. Imagino que las pistas más importantes y sus calles de rodaje estarán agujereadas ahora mismo, pero algunos aviones podrían operar desde carreteras o hasta desde la plataforma en algún caso en el que sea larga.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (19 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La capacidad de respuesta de los ucronios es casi nula. Habría hasta tres frentes y no saben de donde les vienen las hostias.



El hundimiento del Moskva ha dado vía libre a Putinov. La duda es que hay tras los primeros movimientos rusos para haber sido tan comedidos. 

A partir de ahora creo que será todo barrer con artillería, ir adelantando líneas y usar la misilistica para objetivos selectivos en la retaguardia enemiga. Probablemente pasar de las ciudades y dejarlas aisladas. 

Tras dos meses de conflicto un ataque potente de las fuerzas rusas puede ser muy destructivo para la moral de las fuerzas ucranianas que, no nos engañemos, únicamente es mantenida por la colaboración de la OTAN.


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Roedr (19 Abr 2022)

"Lines of planes strike without stopping" eso dicen en el Donbass


----------



## Sinjar (19 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> "Lines of planes strike without stopping" eso dicen en el Donbass



Ojala esto decante la balanza a favor de Rusia y obligue rapido a Ucrania a la rendición, pero lo dudo.


----------



## Alvin Red (19 Abr 2022)

Mañana veremos que tontería dice el Borrell, si no anda más preocupado por los 150K € que les estafaron, tendría que llamar a Zelensky y que le pase algo de su fortuna por los favores recibos, pero ese aun es capaz de estafarle otros 150K € a Borrell.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (19 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Compraron MiG-29 a Moldavia hace años y puede que se hayan hecho con los de la Luftwaffe



Los de la Luftwaffe fueron vendidos simbolicamente por 1€ a Polonia hace bastantes años.


----------



## Seronoser (19 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> El hundimiento del Moskva ha dado vía libre a Putinov. La duda es que hay tras los primeros movimientos rusos para haber sido tan comedidos.
> 
> A partir de ahora creo que será todo barrer con artillería, ir adelantando líneas y usar la misilistica para objetivos selectivos en la retaguardia enemiga. Probablemente pasar de las ciudades y dejarlas aisladas.
> 
> Tras dos meses de conflicto un ataque potente de las fuerzas rusas puede ser muy destructivo para la moral de las fuerzas ucranianas que, no nos engañemos, únicamente es mantenida por la colaboración de la OTAN.



Lo peor para los ucranianos, es que justo ahora que comienza lo bueno, Ucrania ha desaparecido de los telediarios.
La gente está hasta la polla de Ucrania.
Necesita sangre nueva


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> el tema este de Biden es un absoluto disparate, parecen escenas sacadas de los Monty Phyton. Sobrepasa todos los límites.
> 
> la última:
> 
> ...



Desde otro ángulo.

Por favor, que alguien lo lleve urgentemente a un asilo y que lo sienten en una silla con el Stratego al lado y un teléfono de mentira y que se crea que sigue dirigiendo el mundo desde ahí.


----------



## Guaguei (19 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿alguien puede explicar las lucecitas?. Al principio se ve que parten muchísimas, pero sólo una se dirige hacia el objetivo, al que finalmente alcanza.



las lucecitas son las bengalas, como unos fuegos artificiales que lanza el avion para despistar a los misiles que se guian por calor, seguramente vio que estaba enfilado por un misil, algunos aviones te lo dicen que estas siendo objetivo, pero no le sirvio de nada, y al final la forma de explotar todo no la entiendo muy bien, pero vamos que el derribo del avion es claro y el piloto seguramente no pudo salir o no le sirvio de nada

tambien se ve que a lo ultimo redujo velocidad para acercarse al suelo como otra estrategia para escapar del misil


----------



## Xan Solo (19 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> [/QUOTE
> El de la primera imagen me parece que es el tipo de la mochila roja que hizo famoso un reportero'. El fulano andaba siempre en primera línea, coordinando el apoyo de blindados.


----------



## John Nash (19 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Ojala esto decante la balanza a favor de Rusia y obligue rapido a Ucrania a la rendición, pero lo dudo.



Los ucronios han concentrado sus tropas en el nordeste y no tienen escapatoria a menos que queden expuestos en las llanuras.
Cuando caigan los restos del batallón Azov la puerta hacia Dnipro quedará abierta y de ahí al control total del país.


----------



## Malevich (19 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Desde otro ángulo.
> 
> Por favor, que alguien lo lleve urgentemente a un asilo y que lo sienten en una silla con el Stratego al lado y un teléfono de mentira y que se crea que sigue dirigiendo el mundo desde ahí.


----------



## Sinjar (19 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Desde otro ángulo.
> 
> Por favor, que alguien lo lleve urgentemente a un asilo y que lo sienten en una silla con el Stratego al lado y un teléfono de mentira y que se crea que sigue dirigiendo el mundo desde ahí.



Es la viva imagen de lo que representa EEUU y sus aliados a día de hoy.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Fvckchavistas (19 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> La estrategia ukronazi para diezmar población civil utilizándolos como escudos humanos para luego culpabilizar a los rusos de matanzas indiscriminadas de civiles por medio de la maquinaria de guerra propagandística del tio Sam.



claro, no sera porque la deflagracion no llega hasta abajo al caer el misil en el tejado.

menudo subnormal el que se crea eso, ya hay que ser un lobotomizado de mierda sovietico


----------



## piru (19 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>




Pincho en el twitt y me sale esto 




Censura hasta el infinito y más allá


----------



## NPI (19 Abr 2022)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> ¿Qué va a decir?



El usuario morpheus201 era una cuenta dormida/reactivada:
- último mensaje el 16 agosto 2018
- ha empezado de nuevo a escribir el 8 marzo 2022
3 años y 7 meses






09:36 pm


----------



## TOJO_3 (19 Abr 2022)

La mitad de lo que dice son chorradas y la otra mitad obviedades.
Cualquiera que siga este hilo sabe más que este "experto guerrologo".


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Abr 2022)

TOJO_3 dijo:


> La mitad de lo que dice son chorradas y la otra mitad obviedades.
> Cualquiera que siga este hilo sabe más que este "experto guerrologo".



El niñato sabiondo este me toca los cojones, lo imagino en la mili recibiendo gritos de un sargento y meandose encima.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Abr 2022)

El Ejercito Ruso está petado de Prostitución Masculina, violaciones (hombre a hombre) y homosexualidad


En EEUU se casan como dios manda.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Sinjar (19 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Pincho en el twitt y me sale esto
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1029705
> 
> ...



_" No puedes ver este Tweet debido a que el titular de esta cuenta limita quiénes pueden ver sus Tweets "_


----------



## Sinjar (19 Abr 2022)

TOJO_3 dijo:


> La mitad de lo que dice son chorradas y la otra mitad obviedades.
> Cualquiera que siga este hilo sabe más que este "experto guerrologo".



En su canal de dedica también a gameplays al squad...


----------



## El-Mano (19 Abr 2022)

TOJO_3 dijo:


> La mitad de lo que dice son chorradas y la otra mitad obviedades.
> Cualquiera que siga este hilo sabe más que este "experto guerrologo".



Este era el que decía, que los rusos en Siria no podían bombardear almacenes de armas en ciudades sirias, porque los almacenes de armas no se guardan en ciudades... en fin...


----------



## Sinjar (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Botones Sacarino (19 Abr 2022)

La artillería ucraniana sigue destrozando a los equipos y vehículos rusos. La artillería de precisión está causando más destrozos que los ATGM´s, aún no se como hacen para que los obuses caigan directamente sobre los vehículos, ni como calculan el azimut, a esa distancia el tamaño angular del blanco debe ser mínimo.


----------



## apocalippsis (19 Abr 2022)

Oración conjunta antes de la batalla y comunión de los Santos Misterios de Cristo por parte de los soldados del regimiento de Torun. 

t.me/anna_noticias/28813


----------



## ccartech (19 Abr 2022)

Después de los últimos videos de WarGonzo y Andrey Filatov, la línea frontal exacta del último bolsillo en Mariupol


----------



## ccartech (19 Abr 2022)

En el frente nororiental, #RussianArmy y #LPR avanzaron desde dos ejes y tomaron el control de Kreminna / Кремінна, Pidlyman / Підлиман, Nyzhnya Zhuravka / Нижня Журавка & Nyzhche Solone / Нижче Солоне llegando a las afueras de Pisky-Rad'rich. Mapa: [ https://google.com/maps/d/viewer ? medio = 1V8NzjQkzMOhpuLhkktbiKgodOQ27X6IV & ll = 49.13681934193845% 2C37.81519425376588 & z = 10 … ]


----------



## NPI (19 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


>



El usuario ghawar era una cuenta dormida/reactivada:
- último mensaje el 15 octubre 2019
- ha empezado de nuevo a escribir el 28 febrero 2022
2 años y 4 meses

10:45 pm


----------



## ccartech (19 Abr 2022)

En el frente sur, la línea desde Guliaipolé/Гуляйполе hasta Urozhaine/Урожайне fue reabierta con el avance del #EjércitoRuso alrededor de Malynivka/Малинівка, que está en proceso de peinado tras la retirada de las tropas #ucranianas . Mapa: [ https:// google.com/maps/d/viewer? mid=1V8NzjQkzMOhpuLhkktbiKgodOQ27X6IV&ll=47.71943924114506%2C36.46220830221462&z=11 … ]


----------



## Guaguei (19 Abr 2022)

TOJO_3 dijo:


> La mitad de lo que dice son chorradas y la otra mitad obviedades.
> Cualquiera que siga este hilo sabe más que este "experto guerrologo".



si pero tiene voz de experto, buena diccion, buena entonacion, hay muchos expertos asi de todos los campos
pero bueno de armamento sabe ya que ha hecho muchos videos de eso, es friky de los modelos , las caracteristicas y todo eso
por lo demas es un opinologo mas, un geoestratega mas
por lo menos creo que es objetivo y neutral, pero es un peliculas


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Abr 2022)

FALTA MUCHO CON LO DE UCRAÑA 
?
QUE TENGO LO MIO DE TAIWAN AHI APARCAO


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (19 Abr 2022)

El vídeo este es viejuno, por si lo veis por ahí (me coló de un primer vistazo)


----------



## Azrael_II (19 Abr 2022)

Ya están con otro fake ataque químico de Rusia


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Abr 2022)

Y YO TENGO UNOS COBETES NUEVOS 
AHI MUERTOS DE RISA
YA SON HORAS EH!
​


----------



## Silverado72 (19 Abr 2022)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> ¿Qué va a decir?



Cuanto tiempo sin verte por Burbuja, Morpheus!


----------



## John Nash (19 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Ya están con otro fake ataque químico de Rusia



Con lo que se les viene encima van a coleccionar los bulos e intoxicaciones varias para provocar una intervención otanica que nunca llegará.
Es una maniobra desesperada, previsible y descarada.


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Abr 2022)

herido? drogado?

Si es la segunda de fariña seguro que no es.


----------



## NPI (19 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Este era el que decía, que los rusos en Siria no podían bombardear almacenes de armas en ciudades sirias, porque los almacenes de armas no se guardan en ciudades... en fin...



Entonces es el típico cuñado de JewTube que habla de todo pero no sabe de nada, excepto cuando mira la Wikipedia/análogos y se creen eruditos.


----------



## Azrael_II (19 Abr 2022)

Pakistán preña el núcleo de EEUU. Se manifiestan allí, quieren elecciones libres


----------



## Castellano (19 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Ya están con otro fake ataque químico de Rusia



Cuando empiezan así, es que están perdiendo.

Se viene la toma de Izyum y el desmoronamiento de la resistencia ucro en esa zona


----------



## Oso Polar (19 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Es probable que les estén metiendo MiG 29 de Polonia.



Aún le quedan aeronaves, Irak las mantuvo


Poseidón dijo:


> Los niños no se merecen lo que esta pasando. Con estas cosas si se me parte el corazon.
> 
> Y mas alli, que siguen siendo todos purasangre.
> 
> PD: Madre mia el chavalito de la izquierda que esta agarrando la mano a su hermana, ese chaval esta destrozado, roto. Que puto desastre.



Al menos ya termino el drama para ese niño, imagina lo que no han tenido la misma suerte en Irak, Libia, Siria, Yemen, etc.


----------



## Zappa (19 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Pakistán preña el núcleo de EEUU.



¿No será al revés?


----------



## Azog el Profanador (19 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> El vídeo este es viejuno, por si lo veis por ahí (me coló de un primer vistazo)



Brutal!!


----------



## El-Mano (19 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Entonces es el típico cuñado de JewTube que habla de todo pero no sabe de nada, excepto cuando mira la Wikipedia/análogos y se creen eruditos.



Tenía cosas interesantes; como armamento español usado en Yemen, armas de los nazis en Siria, alguna operación Siria o golpes de mano del isis... Cosas de las que no se hablaba casi y eran interesantes. Pero luego tenía un par de tonterías como esa, o de que no se estaban entrenando mercenarios para ir a Siria, "porque a un mercenario se contrata, no se le entrena"... como si los campos de entrenamiento para mercenarios no existieran... y digo mercenarios por no llamarlos terroristas directamente.


----------



## Zappa (19 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Entonces es el típico cuñado...



¿Pero eso no es el 99% del foro, menda incluído?

Aquí el único con información privilegiada de la güena, güena es el @clapham5


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (19 Abr 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Brutal!!



El que es brutal? Un video de hace 8 años en Arabia Saudí que hacen pasar por una batalla en el Donbass?


----------



## Teuro (19 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Lo que tendrías que preguntarte es, si el resto del mundo está satisfecho con esos "_organismos *CONTROLADOS POR OCCIDENTE*_"...
> 
> No vaya a ser cosa que, más rápido que lento, muchos "organismos controlados por OCCIDENTE", no se queden más solos que Calígula el Día del Amigo.




La UEFA, la FIFA, el COI, la FIBA, etc. ....
¿Quién los financia?. Pues esa es la razón por la que expulsan a Rusia.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Abr 2022)

*NAZIS ZIONISTAS DE LA OTAN AZOB EN EL PUERTO DE AZOVSTAL

EN RESUMEN*













​


----------



## Sinjar (19 Abr 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1029702



Le Pen, Putin, Trump y quien es el de la derecha?


----------



## Azog el Profanador (19 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> El que es brutal? Un video de hace 8 años en Arabia Saudí que hacen pasar por una batalla en el Donbass?



El contenido del vídeo , independientemente de la fecha y el lugar. Son imágenes espectaculares de guerra.


----------



## Guaguei (19 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Lepen, Putin, Trump y quien es el de la derecha?



creo que nigel farage


----------



## ccartech (19 Abr 2022)

RM: destrucción del mando de la 36.ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania por las fuerzas especiales de la RPD (parte 1 de 2)


----------



## ccartech (19 Abr 2022)

Mientras tanto


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Abr 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Esto se acaba.



otra vez?

Tranquilidad y buenos alimentos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Abr 2022)

*COIN MARKET CAP*
*THE STORM *













t.me/QSRdecodes/13029

785 viewsApr 19 at 01:15


​


----------



## Nico (19 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Aquí un vídeo de esos que cuando se ven hay que darle para adelante ypara atrás.
> 
> Un tanque ucraniano, posiblemente un T-72 ve a un BMP ruso de los separatistas de Donestk al final de la calle y lo destroza con un certero disparo del arma principal, todo ello a vista de drone. Le da en la parte frontal si le llega a dar lateralmente lo hubiera partido por la mitad.




Ya has puesto OCHO VECES lo mismo. *Empieza a ser spam*. Ojo! que a los que hacen spam la gente los termina ignorando y se quedan "solos" en el hilo. 

Busca material nuevo o frena un poco la "diarrea copypastera" hasta que consigas nueva mercadería.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Nico (19 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Los cuerpos del ex vicepresidente de Gazprombank Vladislav Avayev, su esposa y su hija fueron encontrados en su residencia en Moscú en presunto asesinato-suicidio https :// russia.liveuamap.com/en/2022/18-abril-il-bodies-of- ex-vicepresidente-de-gazprombank-vladislav … #Rusia




Vaya... parece que hay algunas cuitas dando vuelta. ¿Habrá metido la mano en la lata y se le habrán "distraído" unos milloncejos? ¿O pasó información delicada y secreta al enemigo? 

Suena raro este "suicidio".


----------



## Teuro (19 Abr 2022)

Lo que hubieran lamentado los nazis no vivir en los tiempos actuales y en vez de incinerar millones de cuerpos hubieran podido deportar varias decenas de millones de personas a Reino Unido. Vamos, el resultado es el mismo: Limpieza étnica.


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Abr 2022)

Alemania ha decidido incrementar su ayuda militar a Ucrania de 1 billón a 2 billones de euros


----------



## Ancient Warrior (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Teuro (19 Abr 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> La pregunta es cuantos no volverán nunca



Si gana Ucrania lo mismo más de la mitad, si gana Rusia ten pon seguro que el 90% no vuelve, además también se irán los esposos, padres y hermanos si sobreviven a la guerra, a las purgas de los rusos e incluso si les dejan salir ante la sospecha de que se quedan sin gente.


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Abr 2022)

Un orcorruso escondido debajo de una fragoneta da una patada a una granada y se la tira a sus camaradas . Ejército de subnormales.


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Abr 2022)

Multiple reports from Ukraine that Russia has begun the largest assault since the war began. Even larger than on the 24th February. This is literal hell on the frontline right now, Russia is sending all they've got. Also rocket strikes on Kyiv and other cities.


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Abr 2022)

Artillería ucrania derroe un cochinotanque


----------



## ussser (19 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> La madre de Dios



En los comentarios les están dando duro, me he quedado


----------



## apocalippsis (19 Abr 2022)

2022-04-18



*Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el aire de la televisión ucraniana dieron a conocer accidentalmente sus posiciones y se les realizó un poderoso ataque con misiles.*

Los militares ucranianos revelaron accidentalmente sus posiciones, tratando de presumir la reparación de vehículos blindados.

El ejército ucraniano decidió alardear de que incluso en las condiciones más difíciles pueden realizar reparaciones y mantenimiento de tanques y otros vehículos blindados, sin embargo, por accidente, dieron las coordenadas exactas de su ubicación, que en unos pocos horas llevaron a ataques con misiles a gran escala contra sus posiciones.

En los cuadros de video presentados, puede ver un video filmado por el canal de televisión ucraniano "1 + 1", que muestra una empresa que repara vehículos blindados y tanques. Gracias a la aparición de la trama en la televisión, también se estableció la ubicación exacta del ejército ucraniano, y unas horas más tarde, se lanzó un poderoso ataque con misiles contra la Planta Blindada de Kiev.



https://avia.pro/sites/default/files/images/novyy_proekt_13.mp4



Las fuentes informan que uno de los talleres de la Planta Blindada de Kiev fue identificado casi de inmediato, y después de la aprobación del ataque a este objeto, resultó que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania perdieron no solo las instalaciones de producción para la reparación de su equipo militar, pero también el propio equipamiento, y podemos hablar de un número importante de tanques.



Cabe señalar que esta situación está lejos de ser aislada. En particular, anteriormente las autoridades ucranianas y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania prohibieron la publicación de videos de los lugares de los ataques y la ubicación de las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, ya que casi de inmediato estas últimas fueron atacadas.

Lea más en: ВСУ в эфире украинского телевидения случайно выдали свои позиции и по ним был нанесён мощный ракетный удар


----------



## Minsky Moment (19 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo peor para los ucranianos, es que justo ahora que comienza lo bueno, Ucrania ha desaparecido de los telediarios.
> La gente está hasta la polla de Ucrania.
> Necesita sangre nueva



Además, ahora ya tiene Rusia cogida la medida a los ucranianos. Lo que venga ahora va a estar planeado al milímetro. Con conocimiento directo de causa sobre el terreno, no basándose en informes de inteligencia en diferido. Inlcluido el conocimiento de los mecanismos de apoyo occidental.


----------



## NPI (19 Abr 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¿Pero eso no es el 99% del foro, menda incluído?
> 
> Aquí el único con información privilegiada de la güena, güena es el @clapham5



 no me hagas reír a estas horas de la noche


----------



## Teuro (19 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> SON POCOS .
> 5 millones de refugiados es mierda de gallina para un pais que tenia 45 millones de habitantes en 2014 .
> Apenas el 10 % . Siria tenia en 2011 cuando comenzo la invasion anglo-sionista 21 millones de habitantes y hoy tiene 17.5 millones ( 3.5 millones menos )
> 1/6 de la poblacion de Siria se tuvo que ir . Si extrapolamos el OJO POR OJO " deberian " irse de Ucrania 7.5 millones
> ...



De Ucrania se da por hecho que huirán más de 10 millones de personas (el 25% de la población). Y depende de como siga la ofensiva rusa, que lo mismo se va a 15 millones, es decir, esto es algo mucho peor que lo de Siria. Como el 95% de los refugiados se los va a comer la UE la relacion UE-Rusia va a quedar deteriorada no, lo siguiente. Olvídense de todo atisbo de ruso en la UE en los próximos 50 años o más.


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> La madre de Dios


----------



## Teuro (19 Abr 2022)

brus dijo:


> Me permito recordar en un foro como este, que es de burbuja inmobiliara, que construir edificios es bastante barato y que por mucho que impresione una ciudad arrasada es rápidamente reconstruible.
> 
> El problema está en que haya gente para llenar esas casas.
> 
> Mariupol es una victoria del ejército ruso, como se verá en el tiempo.



Bueno, otra parte importante para levantar tochos es quién pone la pasta. Si Ucrania queda en la UE no dudes que correrá el dinero, si queda en Rusia, puffff. Creo recordar que en la caída del muro de Berlín había en las paredes de los edificios en la parte oriental todavía con señales de disparos de la IIGM.


----------



## Minsky Moment (19 Abr 2022)

Parece que la guerra, cuando caiga Mariupol, va a prolongarse. Rusia va a dar pasos firmes pero seguros a partir de ahora, cuando ya cuenta con una valoración precisa del enemigo, o debería decir de los enemigos. Mi apuesta: se quedan las regiones de Jarkov, Lugansk, Donetsk, Zaporizhia, Jerson, Mykolaiv y Odesa, completas según este mapa:




Lo harán sin prisa, pero metódicamente y sin vuelta a atrás. En plan pisonadora, se acabaron las tonterías. En todo caso pueden ofrecer Odesa, tras ganarla, en el armisticio como gesto de buena voluntad. Una Ucrania enclavada, sin mar, está muerta. Mariupol es puerto mucho más importante que Odesa. Una buena jugada rusa sería regalar la parte sur de Odesa a Moldavia, receta perfecta para desestabilizar al país al mezclar el componente étnico correspondiente. Así queda Ucrania rodeada por el suroeste también, por si fuera necesario en el futuro intervenir.


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Abr 2022)

A military bakery of the Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation was opened not far from Mariupol. It will provide the citizens of the city with bread. Very important! Very nice!


----------



## Zappa (19 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Parece que la guerra, tras ganar Mariupol, va a prolongarse. Rusia va a dar pasos firmes pero seguros a partir de ahora, cuando ya cuenta con una valoración precisa del enemigo, o debería decir de los enemigos. Mi apuesta: se quedan las regiones de Jarkov, Lugansk, Donetsk, Zaporizhia, Jerson, Mykolaiv y Odesa, completas según este mapa:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1029773
> 
> ...



Zelensky ya ha dicho que no cederá ni un puto palmo de terreno.
Me da que antes de que esto termine van a sacrificar a media Europa:









Give War A Chance


More and more, we're told outright war isn't just necessary and right, but the thing that will solve America's existential problems




taibbi.substack.com





*"Dadle una oportunidad a la guerra"*

De un analista EEUU.
Nos están llevando al matadero.

Ya se plantean que es "mejor" una guerra nuclear (en Europa exclusivamente, claro), que seguir tolerando a "LA HORDA TURCOCHINA"



*"Si dejamos que los misiles nucleares nos detengan de tomar una acción (de hacer lo que nos salga de los putos cojones en el planeta, se entiende), todos los países se armarán pronto con misiles nucleares."*



Seguid esperando a los amigos americanos, que tienen sin duda los mejores intereses para sus "amigos" europeos.

Y toda esta puta mierda por un jodido gasoducto...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Abr 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Zelensky ya ha dicho que no cederá ni un puto palmo de terreno.
> Me da que antes de que esto termine van a sacrificar a media Europa:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Abr 2022)

Algunas fotos


----------



## Oso Polar (19 Abr 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> no lo creo
> 
> esto va para largo



Ucrania esta a tiro de piedra de cualquier misil ruso y pronto la artillería convencional llegara a los puntos fuertes ucraniano, además los polvorines y refinarías ucranianas están siendo arrasados, después de que caiga Mariupol y sean destruidas los +100K hombres en el Donbass a Ucrania solo le va a quedar la reservistas y una que otra unidad de combate que se encuentre operativa y estuvo en retaguardia.

Ucrania no es Afganistán ni Vietnam, el carácter de su gente es distinta y ya se vio en la Alemania Nazi, una vez que sepan que están cerca de la derrota escaparan como ratas a la EU, tenerlo presente.


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Abr 2022)

Ucranios reciben con abrazos a sus libertadores tras expulsar a los cochinoinvasores


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Abr 2022)

Publicación con contenido sensible según Twitter. Producción de pan...



(se activa al intentar acceder al enlace)


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Abr 2022)

Lanzamisiles ucranios enseñando modales a los cochinorrusos


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Abr 2022)

Una chica de Irpin enseña como han dejado los rusos su casa tras haberla ocupado. Una piara de 100 cerdos serían mas limpios que estos cochinos


----------



## Sinjar (19 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Un orcorruso escondido debajo de una fragoneta da una patada a una granada y se la tira a sus camaradas . Ejército de subnormales.



Un post borrado en reddit, gracias por el aporte.


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Abr 2022)

No apto para ojos sensibles.


----------



## ccartech (19 Abr 2022)

Segun esto llegaron a Zarichne hace 7hs


----------



## ccartech (19 Abr 2022)

Hablando de Roma
Medios ucranianos: Nuestras tropas resisten. Solo en dos lugares lograron abrirse paso: este es Kremennaya y otra pequeña ciudad. Las peleas continúan. No renunciamos a nuestros territorios. Un intento de iniciar la fase activa que iniciaron esta mañana #UkraineWar #Ukraine️


----------



## ccartech (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Oso Polar (19 Abr 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Discrepo y lo justifico.
> 
> He construido un aeropuerto y también he diseñado otro y de gran volumen.
> 
> ...



- Volvemos a explicar que Ucrania no solo tiene aeródromos, tiene bunkers para ocultar aviones, todo de la era soviética que no es poca cosa, para simplificar ningún país de la OTAN, sin contar EEUU, puede invadir y derrotar a Ucrania, no tienen los medios para tal tarea.
- Ni con toda la ventaja que tuvo EEUU y su coalición pudieron destruir todo el parque de aviones de la Fuerza Aérea de Irak y sus aeródromos, tanto así que algunos aviones pudieron seguir volando y se anotaron algunas victorias a pesar de la abismal superioridad de la Coalición.






Enfrentamientos aéreos de la Guerra del Golfo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













Campaña aérea de la Guerra del Golfo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Sinjar (19 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> 2022-04-18
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Simo Hayha / Fuchida

De esto no dices nada?


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Un post borrado en reddit, gracias por el aporte.



A ver ahora


----------



## Abstenuto (19 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> De Ucrania se da por hecho que huirán más de 10 millones de personas (el 25% de la población). Y depende de como siga la ofensiva rusa, que lo mismo se va a 15 millones, es decir, esto es algo mucho peor que lo de Siria. Como el 95% de los refugiados se los va a comer la UE la relacion UE-Rusia va a quedar deteriorada no, lo siguiente.* Olvídense de todo atisbo de ruso en la UE en los próximos 50 años o más.*



Era el objetivo principal de EEUU al meter sus zarpas en Ucrania


----------



## amcxxl (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## apocalippsis (19 Abr 2022)

Tras apelar al Papa, los mulhids del regimiento Turkic Azov pidieron ayuda al califa del Estado Islámico para desbloquear Mariupol. A cambio, hicieron un juramento al gobernante de los fieles y aceptaron el Islam. 

t.me/intelslava/25768


----------



## ccartech (19 Abr 2022)

¡Dos mercenarios británicos que servían en el 37º de Infantería de Marina en Donetsk/Mariupol, que se rindieron, ahora se ofrecen como intercambio por el compañero oligarca de Putin capturado recientemente! 
**


----------



## ccartech (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Abr 2022)

IL DONALDO TRUMPO

NUEVA CUENTA

114 SIGUIENDO



ESPECULATIVO
NEW @REALDONALDOTRUMPO A /ELON_*‍*_ BOTH FOLLOWING 
114 
​

habbening​11437262




the beginning​272​684​114​





*GREEN LIGHTED* = *114* = *LAW OF WAR*













We Are The News


The Comms Before The Storm.




t.me









il Donaldo Trumpo 8h #333##
I LOVE YOU!!!








il Donaldo Trumpo on GETTR : I LOVE YOU!!!


I LOVE YOU!!!




gettr.com




(ALSO NOTICE IL DONALDO'S BACKROUND)
US Military = savior of mankind.
We will never forget.
Fantasy land.
God save us all.
Q
@QSRDECODES @QWO17


https://twitter.com/ilPapiTrumpo


----------



## ccartech (19 Abr 2022)

Soy Serhiy Volyna, Comandante de la 36ª Brigada Separada de Infantería de Marina que lleva el nombre del Contralmirante Mykhailo Belinsky, me dirijo a usted desde el asediado Mariupol. No nos rendiremos y lucharemos hasta el final. 1/3 
Pero nuestra lealtad al juramento no fue suficiente para liberar a Mariupol. Necesitamos armas pesadas. Está en el poder de la UE y los EE. UU. brindárnoslo. Las armas pesadas para los defensores de Mariupol salvarán al grupo militar ucraniano. 2/3 
Mariupol se puede salvar. Estamos listos para luchar hasta la última gota de sangre. Pero debemos saber que el mundo ha hecho todo lo posible por ello. Entonces estamos listos para hacer hasta lo imposible por nuestro país. 18.04.2022 Serhiy Volina


----------



## ccartech (19 Abr 2022)

El médico militar mercenario británico Martin Dunwoody, que luchó en Ucrania, advierte que la guerra real no es en absoluto lo que se muestra en la televisión. Reconoce el bajo nivel de formación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania


----------



## Homero+10 (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Red Star (19 Abr 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



*BRVVVVVVVVVVTAL!!*


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (19 Abr 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Zaporozhye:


----------



## Top5 (19 Abr 2022)

Puede referirse a los civiles que fueron obligados a meterse en Azovstal por que el batallón Azov los tomó como prorrusos y que seguramente liquidaron allá.
No me extrañaría _que la mierda periodística que tenemos en occidente_ vaya a decir ahora que los muertos civiles que se saquen allá en un futuro los tomen como asesinados por Rusia.

Por que claro, la prensa occidental dice que Rusia _miente_...
El mercenario ingles que capturaron allá dijo que el batallón Azov había matado a civiles y los habían metido en ese complejo, según tengo entendido.


----------



## Can Pistraus (19 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> esto caera en un momento dado de forma brusca.. cuando te defiende lo das todo para echar al invasor.. sino lo consiguen es qeu no hay mas defensas.. ademas el invasor es el pais de al lado , no es un pais ultramar
> 
> ucrania ira cayendo poco a poco y de repente caera de forma brusca
> 
> ...



Tú, te callas, turco-china demigrante.


----------



## amcxxl (19 Abr 2022)

Los residentes locales y los corresponsales militares informan que se escuchan explosiones a lo largo de toda la línea del frente. Vale la pena el rugido de la artillería. 


Los nuestros están trabajando en los Ukrodistritos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los Batallones Nacionales, que están bombardeando Donetsk.
 

Bombardeo de Gorlovka desde Ucrania 


El bastardo fascista dice que muchos civiles se han parado en los sótanos de Azov, y los malvados rusos están planchando la planta con aviones. La escoria calla que el día anterior los rusos no dispararon y proporcionaron corredores para la salida. Los civiles no fueron liberados para esconderse detrás de ellos ahora. La esencia del séquito de soldados ucranianos.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (19 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> esto caera en un momento dado de forma brusca.. cuando te defiende lo das todo para echar al invasor.. sino lo consiguen es qeu no hay mas defensas.. ademas el invasor es el pais de al lado , no es un pais ultramar
> 
> ucrania ira cayendo poco a poco y de repente caera de forma brusca
> 
> ...



Eso mismo pasó en la guerra de 2014. Los Prorrusos fueron madurando poco a poco a los Ukros y llegado un punto, éstos empezaron a caer en los embolsamientos.
Además creo que lo que Rusia conquiste ya no lo va a soltar. El coste está siendo demasiado alto.
Gran parte de Ucrania será anexionado a Rusia y además se eliminará cualquier autonomía para evitar problemas futuros.


----------



## Sinjar (19 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Tras apelar al Papa, los mulhids del regimiento Turkic Azov pidieron ayuda al califa del Estado Islámico para desbloquear Mariupol. A cambio, hicieron un juramento al gobernante de los fieles y aceptaron el Islam.
> 
> t.me/intelslava/25768



Una confirmación más. Usan las mismas técnicas propagandísticas que el ISIS. Al igual que torturas civiles y exponerlos públicamente. Hijos de puta.


----------



## Sinjar (19 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> El médico militar mercenario británico Martin Dunwoody, que luchó en Ucrania, advierte que la guerra real no es en absoluto lo que se muestra en la televisión. Reconoce el bajo nivel de formación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania



Es un hecho, en TV solo se encargan de hacer "La gente de Bart", para intentar concienciar a la opinión publica "manipulando" para culpar de todo a Rusia. Lo de hablar de genocidio es que ya da risa. Pero como ha dicho un forero más arriba, puede ser una justificación para futuras agresiones otanitas a Rusia.


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Abr 2022)

(Aqui iba una cita de "Chapa de la buena" con la típica memez de la cochino-holgazanada)

Eso mismo pasó en la ofensiva de febrero. los cochinosrrusos pegaron un empujón inicial pero los ucranios fueron comiéndoseles poco a poco con los javelines.
Rusia pensaba que lo que había cogido ya no lo iba a soltar pero a base de ostias se entra en razones.
Rusia no se va a anexionar ná y cuando se disuelva su pacoestado deberán devolver crimea a los ucranios.


----------



## Sinjar (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (19 Abr 2022)

Musulmanes financiados por Arabia Saudí..


----------



## ccartech (19 Abr 2022)

#Ukraine : Una calle en #Mariupol por la noche. Un montón de coches destrozados al lado de las carreteras


----------



## Sinjar (19 Abr 2022)

Todos los que defienden tan ciegamente a Ucrania, sabiendo el interés que hay detrás, os lo tenéis que hacer mirar.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Abr 2022)

_*❗*_Head of the Office of the President of Ukraine Andriy Yermak: "The second phase of the war has begun"

103.2K views21:34​


----------



## amcxxl (19 Abr 2022)

¿Empezó? En Donetsk y Lugansk, hay un terrible rugido de poderosos ataques, descargas de los más grandes calibres golpean las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. “
Hay un día del juicio final, nunca había escuchado un rugido así”, informa nuestra gente de Donetsk. 
“Escucho el trabajo de una salva muy potente”


Nikolaev ahora


Otro video de Nikolaev 


El momento del derribo de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania SU-25


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (19 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Todos los que defienden tan ciegamente a Ucrania, sabiendo el interés que hay detrás, os lo tenéis que hacer mirar.



El gas Usano es 3-5 veces más caro que el gas ruso.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Abr 2022)

106.0K views 

EL FSB CAZANDO A LOS CM GRACIOSINES DE TELEGRAM

LOS SIGUIENTES LOS ESPAñLES. REPORTANDOLOS AHORA MISMO A LA EMBAJADA PARA QUE EL FBS PUEDE HACER SU TRABAJO

In the city of Elista, the FSB detained the administrator of the telegram channel, who spoke rudely about Russia and laughed at the dead soldiers

15:31

_ 
_ 
Intel Slava Z



Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.2:20




90.3K views18:11

​


----------



## amcxxl (19 Abr 2022)

Graham Phillips
*Exclusive Interview - Aiden Aslin (Mercenario ingles capturado en Mariupol)*


----------



## ccartech (19 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Todos los que defienden tan ciegamente a Ucrania, sabiendo el interés que hay detrás, os lo tenéis que hacer mirar.



El pueblo Europeo


----------



## JAGGER (19 Abr 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> El gas Usano es 3-5 veces más caro que el gas ruso.



40% o 3-5 veces?

No pueden parar de mentir.


----------



## Oso Polar (19 Abr 2022)

Imperdible:


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Abr 2022)

Orcorrusia = mugre + crímenes de guerra + cadáveres roídos por los perros

OTAN = paz + progreso económico y tecnológico + estado de derecho


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (19 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Graham Phillips
> *Exclusive Interview - Aiden Aslin (Mercenario ingles capturado en Mariupol)*



Este mercenario ukano capturado, luchó contra Rusia en Siria, y ahora en Ucrania. Y los Rusos lo están tratando exquisitamente.
Mientras, prisioneros rusos siendo torturados y asesinados por los Ukros.

Y mientras, nuestros mass mierda y community managers otánicos, describiendo a los Rusos como carniceros e inventándose masacres falsas.

Occidente es basura. Siento vergüenza.


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Abr 2022)

La victoria de los ucranios en el sitio de Kiev será recordada por los siglos de los siglos y deja al sitio de San Petersburgo al nivel de caca de orco.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (19 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> 40% o 3-5 veces?
> 
> No pueden parar de mentir.



3-5veces. Lo del 40% es una milonga.
La electricidad ha subido mucho más del 40% verdad? 
Y eso que sólo una parte del gas que importamos es usano.


----------



## Sinjar (19 Abr 2022)

Fuchida, llevas registrado aquí solo 2 días después de la invasión.

Desde26 Feb 2022 

Curioso no?


----------



## Nico (19 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Fuchida, llevas registrado aquí solo 2 días después de la invasión.
> 
> Desde26 Feb 2022
> 
> Curioso no?




Un trollaco del copón. De todos modos suelen ser útiles para medir el grado de angustia, dolor y desesperación de los más fanáticos y cerriles. A mayor nivel de desesperación más diarrea de post insustanciales.

Es como un termómetro.


----------



## No al NOM (19 Abr 2022)

Que alegría ver a Simo o Araki y toda esa mugre tironucable escribiendo orco Rusia y OTAN paz, tienen que estar peor que Zelensky mentalmente


----------



## alnitak (19 Abr 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>




vaya si se nos iban a acabar los misiles en tres dias o era en cuatro


----------



## The_unknown (19 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> vaya si se nos iban a acabar los misiles en tres dias o era en cuatro



Eso que se acaba son misiles guiados.
Munición tienen para una guerra mundial


----------



## alexforum (19 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Si gana Ucrania lo mismo más de la mitad, si gana Rusia ten pon seguro que el 90% no vuelve, además también se irán los esposos, padres y hermanos si sobreviven a la guerra, a las purgas de los rusos e incluso si les dejan salir ante la sospecha de que se quedan sin gente.



que van a volver el 90%? Yo no lo creo.


----------



## ferrys (19 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> vaya si se nos iban a acabar los misiles en tres dias o era en cuatro



La única realidad es que Rusia lleva decadas preparándose para esta guerra. Que se haya preparado bien o mal lógicamente no lo sabemos. Lo que sí que sabemos es las subnormalidades que nos cuentan y que nosotros no estábamos preparados.


----------



## ferrys (19 Abr 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> que van a volver el 90%? Yo no lo creo.



Ucrania era un paraíso hace 3 meses. Lo más ricos. Nazilandia. Todos queríamos mudarnos allí.


----------



## visaman (19 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> A ver, depende lo que entiendas como modernizado, al Moskva se le cambiaron sus misiles P-500 Basalt por los P-1000 Vulkan (versión más moderna del mismo misil) y en los S-300F se realizó algo similar, los radares y el centro de mando del buque recibieron una actualización muy ligera y ecónomica.
> 
> Ten en cuenta que la actualización se empezó a finales de 1990 y no acabó hasta 1998, le pilló justamente en la época de los 90 cuando las medidas ultraliberales de Yegor Gaidar crearon un shock y una grandísima crisis ecónomica en el pais. Los Rusos lo llaman los terribles 90.
> 
> Las imagenes de este vídeo con música del grupo Kino reflejan muy bien esa época.



le hicieron entonces una modernización light pero apañadita poco apta para los tiempos actuales.


----------



## Impresionante (19 Abr 2022)

*Uno de los mercenarios británicos capturados se sincera sobre el batallón Azov y sus cometidos*






© AP Photo / Efrem Lukatsky


Aiden Aslin es uno de los mercenarios británicos que fueron capturados en Mariúpol, y después de su captura el joven dió varias entrevistas revelando su experiencia de combate como parte del infame batallón neonazi Azov*.
Quizás la más llamativa confesión que hizo Aslin, fue el hecho de que los militantes de Azov detenían a personas civiles, las ataban y ya nunca más fueron vistas.
"He visto a dos civiles que fueron capturados por las fuerzas ucranianas, supuestamente por estar espiando para las fuerzas rusas. Cuando esto ocurrió yo estaba haciendo guardia y vi cómo los combatientes del grupo de reconocimiento del batallón [Azov] los ataron de manos y pies y les taparon los ojos. Se los llevaron al búnker y los metieron en una habitación. *Después de eso nunca volví a verlos*", declaró el británico.
Con ello aseguró que no sabe a ciencia cierta lo que les ocurrió, pero que *solo puede "imaginar lo que les podrían haber hecho"*. Como él mismo destacó, por desgracia no se sabrá el destino que corrieron estos civiles hasta que todo el territorio de la planta metalúrgica Azovstal no sea estudiado a fondo por los militares rusos y de Donetsk.
Pero este no fue el único caso de detención indiscriminada de civiles que observó Aslin.

"A lo largo de las dos siguientes semanas, algunos civiles pasaban no lejos, y se les decía de manera dura que se fueran, hasta que empezaron a detener a todo el que se acercara al territorio [de la planta], incluso si era un simple error o simplemente se perdían. Se los llevaban", dijo.
En otra entrevista, que concedió al también británico periodista Graham Phillips, el preso profundizó más en los pormenores del conflicto y de la naturaleza intrínseca del batallón Azov que tildó de nazi, así como el uso que hacían de civiles como escudo.
"Nunca había trabajado antes con el batallón Azov antes de llegar a Mariúpol. En uno de los videos de un periodista vi cómo *los militantes de Azov usaban los edificios civiles como escudo en pleno combate*. Fue entonces cuando empecé a cambiar de opinión sobre ellos, siempre pensé que eran la derecha extrema, pero intentaba convencerme a mí mismo que quizás cambiarían, pero especialmente cuando se tomó el control de su base *se hizo muy obvio que son nazis* por toda la parafernalia nazi que se encontró allí", narra el británico.

Aslin se dirigió a "los que no saben del tema" y aconsejó que no se crean las noticias. De acuerdo con él, muchas de las tradiciones que tienen los combatientes de Azov son las de los militares nazis, que intentan recrear. *"Son unos fanáticos, criminales y nazis"*, aseveró.
"El Ejército ucraniano nos abandonó, sin comida ni nada. Creo que deberíamos habernos ido de Mariúpol y de Donbás cuando se nos dió la oportunidad. Pero en lugar de eso nuestros comandantes nos dijeron que nos quedáramos en Mariúpol y lucháramos hasta el último hombre. *Lo cual es una locura*", se lamenta Aslin.
El mercenario acusó a los dirigentes de Ucrania de haber causado la catástrofe de Mariúpol, pues de acuerdo con él, simplemente deberían haberse retirado de Donbás hasta la región de Zaporozhie. Así, opina Aslin, se podría haber evitado la violencia extrema y la ciudad no habría quedado como Stalingrado.

Según Aslin, uno de los principales problemas era la influencia que tenía el batallón Azov, que era multiplicada por el gran apoyo estatal que recibía.

"La influencia del batallón Azov en Mariúpol era enorme, en gran medida gracias al apoyo que recibían del Estado. De hecho, al empezar la operación especial militar hemos podido ver cuánto apoyo recibían realmente. Como por ejemplo los totalmente nuevos HUMVEE blindados, que se les daban a los militantes del Azov en lugar del Ejército regular", detalló Aslin.
[Zelenski] nos abandonó. Miren como era Mariúpol antes: si nos hubiésemos ido de Donbás, Mariúpol aún seguiría siendo una ciudad. Ahora mismo son tumbas. Lo podéis ver en los reportajes de un periodista que sigue a las tropas de Rusia y Donetsk (Patrick Lancaster), que conversa con los civiles. Estuvo en Mariúpol contando cómo los militares ucranianos y el Azov usaban como escudo edificios con civiles dentro.

"Esta guerra comenzó porque Ucrania no quiere paz", concluyó Aslin al comentar que los dirigentes ucranianos no querían acatar las soluciones diplomáticas.
_*Organización extremista proscrita en Rusia._


----------



## HurreKin (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## mazuste (19 Abr 2022)

Para que la denominada “izquierda” europea se preocupe por ti, funciona con el mismo principio que la “derecha”:
debes ser blanco, de ojos claros y vivir a pocos kilómetros de sus urbes No se aplica esto en tosas sus variantes
de guerra, como las de contra Venezuela, Yemen, Siria, Libia, Palestina...


----------



## visaman (19 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> SON POCOS .
> 5 millones de refugiados es mierda de gallina para un pais que tenia 45 millones de habitantes en 2014 .
> Apenas el 10 % . Siria tenia en 2011 cuando comenzo la invasion anglo-sionista 21 millones de habitantes y hoy tiene 17.5 millones ( 3.5 millones menos )
> 1/6 de la poblacion de Siria se tuvo que ir . Si extrapolamos el OJO POR OJO " deberian " irse de Ucrania 7.5 millones
> ...



ummm es mas que indudable su falta de vida sesual, le pongo dieta sin tank´s hasta que se normalice


----------



## crocodile (19 Abr 2022)

Informante militar:
Portamisiles Tu-95 avistado sobre Kaluga

Los portamisiles de este tipo son capaces de transportar misiles de crucero lanzados desde el aire Kh-55 y Kh-101.

❗Varias fuentes ucranianas informan del inicio de una ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa y la RPD en las regiones de Zaporozhye y Donetsk. El movimiento de tropas se dirige hacia Gulyai Pole y Velikaya Novoselka.

También hay información sobre movimientos en varios sectores del frente en la región de Járkov.

El momento del vuelo de un misil de crucero sobre Lviv

Destrucción del objeto de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con armas de alta precisión.


----------



## crocodile (19 Abr 2022)

El embajador de la UE en Ucrania, Matti Maasikas, publica fotos de Volodymyr Zelensky entregando oficialmente el cuestionario completo requerido para ser miembro de la UE.

El documento se presentará a la Comisión Europea, que evaluará la preparación de Ucrania para unirse a la UE y, a mediados del verano, dará sus recomendaciones al Consejo Europeo.


----------



## NS 4 (19 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Debe terminar ya.
> 
> Entre las víctimas del bombardeo matutino de #Lviv se encuentra Artem, de 3 años, quien, junto con su madre, vino de #Kharkiv para escapar de la guerra. En este momento, su vida no corre peligro.



Adivina si aun existe...no me creo nada.


----------



## crocodile (19 Abr 2022)

El régimen de Kiev, con el apoyo de varios países occidentales, está completando la preparación de provocaciones monstruosas sofisticadas con numerosas víctimas en las regiones de Zaporozhye, Nikolaev, Odessa, Sumy y Kharkov. En estas regiones, en la noche de Pascua (del 23 al 24 de abril), está previsto disparar morteros contra iglesias ortodoxas por la posterior acusación de militares rusos en la masacre de civiles

Rusia tiene una base de evidencia operativa sobre las terribles provocaciones que está preparando Kiev para Pascua

©️Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa


----------



## NS 4 (19 Abr 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> La pregunta es cuantos no volverán nunca



Si defienden la ideologia nazi...que no vuelvan nunca.


----------



## crocodile (19 Abr 2022)

Nuevos bombardeos ukronazis de territorio ruso en la región de Belgorod 

⚡ Las consecuencias de otro bombardeo de la región de Belgorod

El pueblo de Belgorod de Golovchino fue atacado desde el territorio de Ucrania
El gobernador de la región de Belgorod, Gladkov, afirma:
"Hubo bombardeos desde el lado ucraniano de la aldea de Golovchino, distrito de Graivoronsky. Hay destrucción.
Como resultado del bombardeo de la aldea de Belgorod de Golovchino por parte de Ucrania, hay una víctima, esta es una residente local, está siendo ayudada.
Ahora hay una ronda puerta a puerta".


----------



## crocodile (19 Abr 2022)

Lágrimas de cocodrilo de paracaidistas ucranianos.

Los frikis ucranianos en uniforme tienen tal entretenimiento. Llama a las madres y esposas de los combatientes rusos asesinados y capturados y búrlate de mujeres desafortunadas. A alguien se le muestran documentos que yacen sobre los cuerpos, a alguien se le habla en colores sobre la tortura. Con sonrisas, disfrutando del poder sobre una persona indefensa.

Aquí, en la disposición de las tropas rusas cerca de Izyum, nunca me he encontrado con tal actitud hacia los prisioneros. Además, a los paracaidistas ucranianos detenidos se les permitió llamar a sus familiares.

- Anya, estoy en cautiverio, - Chagarov llama a su hermana.

Fotos y videos de trofeos de un grupo de observadores de aves hechos prisioneros cerca de Izyum.

"Noticias Kots"


----------



## Arraki (19 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Fuchida, llevas registrado aquí solo 2 días después de la invasión.
> 
> Desde26 Feb 2022
> 
> Curioso no?



Paracaidista de ForoCoches. Conocido fanático del hilo de los fanáticos follaukros. 

En ForoCoches solo tomo relevancia a partir de esa fecha. Seguramente bot a sueldo.

Desconocía su existencia pues me tiene ignorado a pesar de no haber interactuado con el porque lo hubiera reconocido.


----------



## crocodile (19 Abr 2022)

Z Informes de la milicia Novorossiya (DNR, LNR, Ucrania, Guerra):
Imágenes del vuelo de entrenamiento del antisubmarino Il-38

Durante los ejercicios, aviones Il-38 e Il-38N desplegaron más de 200 boyas de sonar en las rutas más probables de los submarinos enemigos imaginarios en aguas neutrales.

Había un lugar donde Azov robó toda la ayuda humanitaria para orfanatos y residentes de Mariupol. La llevaron a Azovstal para sus hijos y planearon luchar contra los rusos durante un año.

No funciono. Y ahora comenzó la puja por un escudo humano: sus propios hijos.
No pueden simplemente dejarlo ir, quieren vivir mucho.

Sois peores que los nazis, sois mentirosos, no humanos, criminales de guerra y bestias. Nada es sagrado para ti.


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Abr 2022)

Enhorabuena. Llevas cerca del centenar de veces que has repetido el mismo mensaje en el hilo.

No se si te das cuenta que cualquiera lo puede ver ojeando tu contenido anterior en tu perfil.

El mensaje no está mal, pero no llega para ser repetido ni tres veces. Taluec.


----------



## visaman (19 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Las elecciones francesas ya las han decidido en las cloacas y en los centros de decisión globohomo. En el momento en que han robado a Zemour, el tercer candidato eliminado es de izquierdas, y la false alternativa de disidencia controlada que es LePen es etiquetada de extrema derecha, y se dedica a asustar pensionistas y a proferir radicalismos. Además hoy le han sacado no se qué lio de financiación ilegal en el telelefario de TVE (luego han puesto publireportaje con fotos de Macrón el guapo en camisa).



ya sabes liberte, egalite, corrupte et manipulee les elections o algo, le llama Grandeur a eso


----------



## crocodile (19 Abr 2022)

La Embajada de Rusia en Podgorica solicitó una aclaración en relación con la declaración publicada del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Montenegro sobre la ruptura de relaciones diplomáticas con Moscú.

El 19 de abril, el presidente estadounidense, Joe Biden, realizará una videoconferencia con los líderes de los países aliados y socios de los Estados Unidos, y discutirá con ellos la coordinación de medidas contra la Federación Rusa y el apoyo a Ucrania.

Los productores esperan dificultades con el suministro de materias primas para el jugo de naranja: antes se importaban concentrados para ellos de EE. UU. y países de la UE.


----------



## alnitak (19 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Una confirmación más. Usan las mismas técnicas propagandísticas que el ISIS. Al igual que torturas civiles y exponerlos públicamente. Hijos de puta.




esto es la hostia, 

los ukros son nazis , islamistas radicales

son carroña a sueldo de los americanos e ingleses

gracias a dios europa ya se esta callando porque ven al.drogadicto en accion


----------



## visaman (19 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Desde el bombardeo de Serbia…aunque de forma lenta, poco a poco…es curioso como en la Primera Guerra Mundial…



a este paso van atener que resucitar SMERSH, ya sabes desde rusia con amor


----------



## arriondas (19 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El embajador de la UE en Ucrania, Matti Maasikas, publica fotos de Volodymyr Zelensky entregando oficialmente el cuestionario completo requerido para ser miembro de la UE.
> 
> El documento se presentará a la Comisión Europea, que evaluará la preparación de Ucrania para unirse a la UE y, a mediados del verano, dará sus recomendaciones al Consejo Europeo.



A ver qué opinan de eso en Ankara... 

Si meten a Ucrania en la UE, ésta desaparece; entre la PAC, el montonazo de reformas que deben hacer para cumplir con los criterios, y el porrón de dinero que hay que darles... Imagino que más de un país vetará, Hungría y alguno más.


----------



## crocodile (19 Abr 2022)

Bombardeos ukronazis está mañana en la región rusa de Belgorod.


----------



## visaman (19 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Y desde Rumanía…



tengo yo unas fotos del museo de la guerra de Rumania chulísimas peor no me deja subirlas al foro porque dice que son muy grandes ays calopez ahorrando


----------



## crocodile (19 Abr 2022)

Genocidios de USA/OTAN en Siria.

Siria envió una carta al secretario general de la ONU, António Guterres, y al Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU sobre crímenes de guerra contra la coalición internacional liderada por Estados Unidos en la ciudad de Raqqa en 2017, dijo el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores sirio en un comunicado.

Señala que “la operación militar estadounidense llevada a cabo por las fuerzas ilegales de la coalición internacional en Raqqa entre junio y octubre de 2017 resultó en la destrucción casi total de la ciudad y de miles de sus civiles”.

El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de la República Árabe cita datos según los cuales del 60% al 80% del parque de viviendas en Raqqa fue arrasado, 11.000 edificios y estructuras, 40 escuelas, 29 mezquitas, 8 hospitales y 5 institutos fueron total o parcialmente destruidos , y suministro eléctrico y de agua. Los cuerpos de más de 4.000 residentes fueron recuperados de debajo de los escombros de las casas.


----------



## Honkler (19 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Fuchida, llevas registrado aquí solo 2 días después de la invasión.
> 
> Desde26 Feb 2022
> 
> Curioso no?



Ese es un mierdas de forocoches


----------



## No al NOM (19 Abr 2022)

Vivir en UK y levantarte con estas portadas


----------



## Burbujo II (19 Abr 2022)

*Los grandes economistas, entre ellos Piketty y Stiglitz, exhortan al G20 a actuar contra las fortunas ocultas de los oligarcas de Rusia*


Varios economistas de renombre, incluidos el francés *Thomas Piketty* y el estadounidense *Joseph Stiglitz*, instan en una carta a los líderes del *G20* a crear un registro global de activos para identificar mejor las fortunas ocultas de los oligarcas de *Rusia*.

"El caso de los oligarcas rusos es elocuente" en el ocultamiento de fortunas dentro de estructuras opacas, dicen estos economistas en una carta publicada este martes en el diario británico _The Guardian_, y dirigida a los líderes del *G20*.

Poseen "al menos un billón de dólares de riqueza en el extranjero", según las estimaciones transmitidas en la carta, firmada en particular por los franceses *Thomas Piketty* y *Gabriel Zucman*, así como por el premio Nobel estadounidense *Joseph Stiglitz*, todos miembros de la Comisión independiente para la reforma de la fiscalidad internacional de las empresas (*ICRICT*), un grupo de expertos.

Sin embargo, estas fortunas suelen estar escondidas "en sociedades _offshore _cuyos verdaderos dueños son difíciles de determinar", continúan, y añaden que "es precisamente en este muro de opacidad donde se sancionan los esfuerzos de los países". Informa Afp


----------



## Alvin Red (19 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> tengo yo unas fotos del museo de la guerra de Rumania chulísimas peor no me deja subirlas al foro porque dice que son muy grandes ays calopez ahorrando



Baja los pixeles a través del Paint si usas Windows, que es gratis.


----------



## Nefersen (19 Abr 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *Los grandes economistas, entre ellos Piketty y Stiglitz, exhortan al G20 a actuar contra las fortunas ocultas de los oligarcas de Rusia*
> 
> 
> Varios economistas de renombre, incluidos el francés *Thomas Piketty* y el estadounidense *Joseph Stiglitz*, instan en una carta a los líderes del *G20* a crear un registro global de activos para identificar mejor las fortunas ocultas de los oligarcas de *Rusia*.
> ...



Estos hijos de puta aprovechan que el Pisuerga pasa por Valladolid para ir a expropiar lo ajeno... su afición favorita.


----------



## Burbujo II (19 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Estos hijos de puta aprovechan que el Pisuerga pasa por Valladolid para ir a expropiar lo ajeno... su afición favorita.



Sí, las fortunas billonarias de los mafiosos rusos son producto de arar campos de cebollas con sus propias manos.


----------



## capitán almeida (19 Abr 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Sí, las fortunas billonarias de los mafiosos rusos son producto de arar campos de cebollas con sus propias manos.



Más o menos como las de los "empresarios" usanos, por cierto lo del isis y el batallon azov bien no?
ejjjjjjjjjjjj que defendemos a occidente de la horda y el islam


----------



## visaman (19 Abr 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJA
> como si los americanos tiraran las bombas usando el google maps
> me desorino todo
> uuuu cuidao que le quitan el pixelado!
> MUAHAHAHAHAHAH



deja la travesura ay pon foto chicas sesys pa desestresar vago del streaming o algo


----------



## visaman (19 Abr 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> ¿No estaban haciendo maniobras Argelia y Rusia en la frontera con Marruecos?



eso es previo a invadir a España por benidorm


----------



## Polidamante (19 Abr 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *Los grandes economistas, entre ellos Piketty y Stiglitz, exhortan al G20 a actuar contra las fortunas ocultas de los oligarcas de Rusia*
> 
> 
> Varios economistas de renombre, incluidos el francés *Thomas Piketty* y el estadounidense *Joseph Stiglitz*, instan en una carta a los líderes del *G20* a crear un registro global de activos para identificar mejor las fortunas ocultas de los oligarcas de *Rusia*.
> ...



Stiglitz y Piketty... Dios los cria y ellos se juntan... Expertos en hacer predicciones que no se cumplen, expertos en contar un suceso a posteriori, expertos en vender humo... Y son grandes economistas!! No me hagas reir.


----------



## visaman (19 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Asusta ...verdad...



mas asusta una española cuando se divorcia colmillo retorcido y odio furibundo y lo sabes


----------



## 2plx2 (19 Abr 2022)

No acabo de entender que Rusia esté invadiendo otro país, y se consideren una línea roja los ataques en suelo ruso.

Rusia denuncia un ataque en la región fronteriza de Belgogrod con un herido









Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, noticias de última hora en directo | El magnate Oleg Tinkov afirma que el 90% de la población de Rusia está contra la "guerra loca" en Ucrania


Rusia anuncia la segunda fase de su guerra en Ucrania para liberar el Donbás Rusia anunció este martes la segunda fase de su guerra en Ucrania, centra




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Harman (19 Abr 2022)

Ofertas y contraofertas


Ayer domingo, tanto Rusia como Ucrania publicaron imágenes de personas detenidas apelando a las autoridades para su intercambio. Por un lado, el ciudadano británico-ucraniano Aiden Aslin, marine en…




slavyangrad.es











Ofertas y contraofertas


19/04/2022


Ayer domingo, tanto Rusia como Ucrania publicaron imágenes de personas detenidas apelando a las autoridades para su intercambio. Por un lado, el ciudadano británico-ucraniano Aiden Aslin, marine en Ucrania desde 2018, apelaba a Boris Johnson para lograr que tanto él como el otro ciudadano británico en manos rusas puedan ser intercambiados por Viktor Medvedchuk, diputado y hasta hace poco líder del partido que lideraba las encuestas de opinión, detenido esta semana por el SBU en una operación más preparada para la propaganda que policial en sí. El SBU, por su parte, publicaba una declaración leída por Medvedchuk en la que el político apelaba a Vladimir Putin y Volodymyr Zelensky para ser intercambiado por “los defensores y civiles de Mariupol”. Finalmente, Ucrania ha desvelado qué quería a cambio de Viktor Medvedchuk.

Semanas después de condenar a la población civil y sus propios soldados a una batalla perdida desde el momento en que las fuerzas rusas y de la RPD sitiaron la ciudad y de rechazar la oferta de un corredor para que los soldados ucranianos abandonaran la ciudad, Ucrania pretende ahora mostrar su preocupación por la población civil y por sus soldados. En una oferta dirigida más a crear una narrativa que a una negociación real, Ucrania dice ahora, a través de Medvedchuk, querer recuperar a la población y a sus soldados, los mismos a los que no ha hecho un solo intento serio de enviar refuerzos. Ucrania busca así una victoria para la propaganda para poder justificar ante su audiencia lo que ya es inevitable: la pérdida de Mariupol.

Entre ofertas y contraofertas, las fuerzas rusas y republicanas siguen intentando acabar con los focos de resistencia que pueda haber en la zona industrial y otras zonas de la ciudad. Y queda ya un único fortín en la fábrica Azovstal, propiedad del hombre más rico de Ucrania, Rinat Ajmetov, y de gran importancia para la economía de la zona, motivo por el que, frente a la posibilidad de destruir las instalaciones con bombardeos aéreos, por el momento se ha optado por una estrategia más lenta, pero que no suponga la destrucción de las instalaciones.


Artículo Original: Vzglyad

“En total, quedarán unos 1500-2000 _azovtsi_ en Azovstal. Seguimos manteniendo el cerco y gradualmente lo apretamos”, afirmó Alexander Jodakovsky, comandante del batallón Vostok en declaraciones a _Vzglyad_. Antes, las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa habían ofrecido a los militantes de los batallones nacionalistas deponer las armas.

“El asalto progresa de forma lenta por ahora. Hoy hemos tenido aviación y artillería. Al mismo tiempo, no se puede hablar de ningún avance rápido de las tropas”, añadió Jodakovsky, comandante del batallón Vostok de la Milicia Popular de la RPD.

“Ayer [el domingo], realmente se pidió a los _azovtsi_ que se rindan. Pero ahora hay cientos de pequeños grupos dispersos, que son grupos de dos a cinco personas y que están escondidos en diferentes edificios, estructuras, sótanos, pasajes subterráneos. Ni siquiera pueden comunicarse entre ellos”, explicó.

“Incluso aunque hubiera una orden del comando ucraniano para rendirse, simplemente no les llegaría. Es prácticamente imposible llegar a ellos incluso con un altavoz. Así que podemos decir que el plan estaba condenado de antemano”, añadió Jodakovsky, que también explicó que, pese a la reciente rendición masiva, sigue habiendo muchas fuerzas enemigas en el territorio de la zona industrial.

“Tenemos que asumir que ahora hay entre 1500 y 2000 soldados en Azovstal. De hecho, puede haber más, eso aún tenemos que verlo. Además, civiles me han dicho que incluso antes de que entráramos en la ciudad, los _azovtsi_ dijeron a la población local que fuera con ellos a los refugios. Ahora puede haber ahí muchos civiles atrapados que no pueden salir”, explicó.

Jodakovsky también insistió en la muerte del comandante de la 36º Brigada de Marines de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania Vladimir Baraniuk. “Estuvimos con él en varias zonas de la fábrica. No le vi ni vivo ni muerto, pero lo que está claro es que hicieron lo que hicieron después de su huida de la fábrica. Los militares ucranianos comenzaron a rendirse en masa al enemigo, no había nada que hacer. Nada más, solo la pérdida de los mandos, puede explicar esto. Tras haber perdido al comando, simplemente estaban desmoralizados. Y eso, por supuesto, juega a nuestro favor”, concluyó Jodakovsky.

El día anterior, las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa habían ofrecido a los militantes de los batallones nacionalistas y mercenarios extranjeros atrapados en Mariupol detener la batalla y deponer las armas. Sin embargo, los militantes que se encuentran en la zona industrial de Azovstal se negaron a deponer las armas, por lo que la batalla continúa.

El viernes, las tropas rusas y las de la RPD liberaron completamente la fábrica metalúrgica Ilich en Mariupol. Después, los militares ucranianos escaparon de sus posiciones en el edificio del museo de historia local cerca de la planta Azovstal. Además, el comandante de la 36ª Brigada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Vladimir Baraniuk, fue encontrado muerto en Mariupol. Con él fueron encontrados, según el portavoz de la milicia popular de la RPD Eduard Basurin, sus efectos personales y su arma.

El sábado, el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, el mayor-general Igor Konashenkov, afirmó que todo el territorio urbano de la ciudad de Mariupol ha sido liberado de los militantes, que se ha saldado con la rendición de casi 1500 soldados, y los remanentes del regimiento neonazi Azov están atrapadas en Azovstal. Según Konashenkov, el 16 de abril, el número total de soldados ucranianos, miembros del regimiento neonazi y mercenarios extranjeros se había reducido a 2500 personas. Por su parte, Volodymyr Zelensky exigió a las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa abandonar el país y Mariupol. Según el presidente ucraniano, la destrucción de quienes están atrapados en Mariupol “pondrá punto final a las negociaciones”.


----------



## mazuste (19 Abr 2022)

Intel Slava i
* EEUU convoca una reunión urgente con los líderes mundiales
debido a la nueva ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF.

Joe Biden tiene previsto celebrar una reunión el 19 de abril 
con los líderes de Francia, Alemania, Gran Bretaña, Canadá, Italia, 
Polonia y Rumanía. También el Secretario General de la OTAN.*

Osease: se están cagando porque los rusos les van a machacar más de 60.000 nazis
de cosecha propia, armados, entrenados y financiados por EEUU y la OTAN
durante 8 años. Decenas de miles de millones de dólares de inversión en el fascismo
para destruir el Donbass y Rusia se les están achicharrando..


----------



## crocodile (19 Abr 2022)

Tropas rusas entrando en la frontera hacia la región de Kharkov.


----------



## visaman (19 Abr 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> No lo creo.
> 
> Ucrania hasta ahora lo único que ha hecho es una guerra de guerrillas. No se le ha dado material pesado para atacar, tanques que pidió.
> 
> ...



cuando acaben con las bolsas que les quedan en el dombas veras una carga de fregonetas tácticas por las llanuras ukras imparable


----------



## Impresionante (19 Abr 2022)

comenzamos a ver información creíble de que las fuerzas #Russian han ingresado a la planta #Azovstal y la están limpiando activamente. Puede llevar varios días limpiar el complejo, pero no parece que quede mucha resistencia. Aquí hay dos fotos del interior.


----------



## visaman (19 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> El hundimiento del Moskva ha dado vía libre a Putinov. La duda es que hay tras los primeros movimientos rusos para haber sido tan comedidos.
> 
> A partir de ahora creo que será todo barrer con artillería, ir adelantando líneas y usar la misilistica para objetivos selectivos en la retaguardia enemiga. Probablemente pasar de las ciudades y dejarlas aisladas.
> 
> Tras dos meses de conflicto un ataque potente de las fuerzas rusas puede ser muy destructivo para la moral de las fuerzas ucranianas que, no nos engañemos, únicamente es mantenida por la colaboración de la OTAN.



Erio una pregunta que divisas se están comportando mejor respecto al dólar ?


----------



## Trajanillo (19 Abr 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> No acabo de entender que Rusia esté invadiendo otro país, y se consideren una línea roja los ataques en suelo ruso.
> 
> Rusia denuncia un ataque en la región fronteriza de Belgogrod con un herido
> 
> ...



Bueno es la guerra, en una guerra pasan cosas, como que nos metamos en un fregao que ni nos va ni nos viene, nos arruinemos para que uno que se supone aliado se enriquezca, cosas de este guerra tan extraña.


----------



## Xan Solo (19 Abr 2022)

"Llevan ya años atacando el Donbass las fuerzar prorrusas y el propio ejército ruso" 
TVE La tele de todos...


----------



## Kartal (19 Abr 2022)

Para repetición lo tuyo, que llevas copiando este mismo comentario en un montón de hilos desde el viernes. ¿Se te han acabado las ideas, estás muy orgulloso de tu comentario o simplemente es que eres vago?


----------



## visaman (19 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo peor para los ucranianos, es que justo ahora que comienza lo bueno, Ucrania ha desaparecido de los telediarios.
> La gente está hasta la polla de Ucrania.
> Necesita sangre nueva



deberías poner foto de alguna rusa sesy para ello pero como no te deja tu mujer asi estamos


----------



## mazuste (19 Abr 2022)

Para quien esté interesado:
Vasily Prozorov es un antiguo empleado del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania.
Ha creado su propio Centro de Investigación, donde expone los crímenes 
y mentiras de las autoridades ucranianas que tomaron el poder tras Maidan.

En su canal encontrarás muchos materiales exclusivos realizados en Donbás. 
Filmaciones de bases militantes, interrogatorios de prisioneros de guerra, 
documentos secretos y tal y tal...


----------



## NS 4 (19 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Los antiaéreos a tope
> 
> Russian MLRS in #Donetsk
> 
> ...



Que se rindan...y pasen por un tribunal militar.


----------



## NS 4 (19 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> mas asusta una española cuando se divorcia colmillo retorcido y odio furibundo y lo sabes



Bufffffff....calla calla...no mentes a la bicha...


----------



## Anticriminal (19 Abr 2022)

El banco central de Rusia advierte de que la economía se hundirá en el segundo trimestre y Putin desoye el aviso


La presidenta del organismo alerta sobre el impacto de las sanciones impuestas por la guerra en Ucrania y la elevada inflación




elpais.com












Putin otorga un título honorífico a la brigada acusada de cometer crímenes de guerra en Bucha


El presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, <a href="http://publication.pravo.gov.ru/Document/View/0001202204180025" data-mrf-recirculation="links-noticia">ha firmado este lunes un decreto</a> que otorga la categoría honorífica de “Guardia” a la 64.ª Brigada Independiente Motorizada, a la que...




www.eldiario.es


----------



## raptors (19 Abr 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> No acabo de entender que Rusia esté invadiendo otro país, y se consideren una línea roja los ataques en suelo ruso.
> 
> Rusia denuncia un ataque en la región fronteriza de Belgogrod con un herido
> 
> ...



*No está invadiendo....!!!* esta desnazificando y desmilitarizando....!!! además en la región de Belgogrod no hay nazis... que no lees las noticias...!!??

empinado...


----------



## NS 4 (19 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> 20 bases, estás en lo cierto, de memoria recordaba menos, unas 10.
> 
> Hombre, me imagino que algo ayudará que en la primera guerra del Golfo la coalición Occidental usara alrededor de 2.800 cazas, aviones de ataque y bombarderos.
> 
> ...



No sabemos de donde han despegado esos aviones ukros...tambien mandaron un AN70 lleno de armas a Odessa ...y no hay confirmacion del aeropuerto de origen...de la nacionalidad del aparato..ni de la nacionalidad de la tripulacion...que paises autorizaron cruzar su espacio aereo...demasiadas incognitas...

No todo es atribuible a la manida "torpeza parsimoniosa" rusa.


----------



## Zepequenhô (19 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> cuando acaben con las bolsas que les quedan en el dombas veras una carga de fregonetas tácticas por las llanuras ukras imparable



Y entonces los rusos en sus tanques dirán, ¿que es un ucraniano nazi en una furgoneta?

Un ario BLANCO PERFECTO.


----------



## orcblin (19 Abr 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> No acabo de entender que Rusia esté invadiendo otro país, y se consideren una línea roja los ataques en suelo ruso.
> 
> Rusia denuncia un ataque en la región fronteriza de Belgogrod con un herido
> 
> ...



hombre puede que se queje que están bombardeando a civiles , ya que allí no hay tropas..
si tal eso de crímenes de guerra que tanto dice la tele que hace rusia bombardeando a civiles...


----------



## Impresionante (19 Abr 2022)

Off topic, o no tanto?

. "Una injustificada demostración de fuerza": el Reino Unido vuelve a realizar ejercicios militares en las Islas Malvinas y Argentina responde


----------



## ATDTn (19 Abr 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> "Llevan ya años atacando el Donbass las fuerzar prorrusas y el propio ejército ruso"
> TVE La tele de todos...



La verdad
la investigación

Periodismo en estado puro


Digoooo
mierda mentirosa que se mueve menos que una tortuga

Supongo que siempre ha sido así con 4 honrosas excepciones.
Como algún payaso bueno dijo:
Y ahora las noticias que las corporaciones quieren que conozcan


----------



## chemarin (19 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Una confirmación más. Usan las mismas técnicas propagandísticas que el ISIS. Al igual que torturas civiles y exponerlos públicamente. Hijos de puta.



No me sorprende la simpatía entre los nazis y el Islam, ya el Führer se alió con ellos, y en alguna ocasión habló elogiosamente de esa religión. Pero sin entrar en si el Islam es buena religión o no, el batallón Azov ha mostrado acciones semejantes a las del ISIS, en el fondo les mueven las mismas fuerzas diabólicas, la simpatía entre ellos debe de ser recíproca.


----------



## Anticriminal (19 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> No me sorprende la simpatía entre los nazis y el Islam, ya el Führer se alió con ellos, y en alguna ocasión habló elogiosamente de esa religión. Pero sin entrar en si el Islam es buena religión o no, el batallón Azov ha mostrado acciones semejantes a las del ISIS, en el fondo les mueven las mismas fuerzas diabólicas, la simpatía entre ellos debe de ser recíproca.



Los manuales los pudieron poner los propios rusos y el vídeo de la degollación no muestra el cuello del hombre cuando es cortado = fake


----------



## aurariola (19 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> A ver qué opinan de eso en Ankara...
> 
> Si meten a Ucrania en la UE, ésta desaparece; entre la PAC, el montonazo de reformas que deben hacer para cumplir con los criterios, y el porrón de dinero que hay que darles... Imagino que más de un país vetará, Hungría y alguno más.



bueno es que la costumbre es que los americanos le prenden fuego a las cosas y los europeos pagamos la reconstruccion, lo que rusia deje de ucrana lo pagaremos nosotros, mas que nada para que alemania no se coma varios millones de refugiados de forma perenne, que turquia no puede entrar en la union ni cotiza...... no es que no sean europa ni compartan nada de nada , es que ademas son "enemigos" de la mitad de los paises europeos y simplemente por cantidad de poblacion pasarian a ser de manera "democratica" el pais que mandaria en las instituciones europeas, alemania no a "ganado" la union europea para ahora regalarsela a los turcos


----------



## Sinjar (19 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Paracaidista de ForoCoches. Conocido fanático del hilo de los fanáticos follaukros.
> 
> En ForoCoches solo tomo relevancia a partir de esa fecha. Seguramente bot a sueldo.
> 
> Desconocía su existencia pues me tiene ignorado a pesar de no haber interactuado con el porque lo hubiera reconocido.



Al ignore y fuera. Que hable solo. De su propia medicina, como hacen allí.


----------



## Madafaca (19 Abr 2022)

El banco central de Rusia advierte de que la economía se hundirá en el segundo trimestre y Putin desoye el aviso


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (19 Abr 2022)

*Rusia, más cerca del impago ante el rechazo a su sistema de transferencias en rublos*

*EEUU bloquea pagos de Moscú en dólares y amenaza con sanciones*
*Los bancos estadounidenses no pueden facilitar estas transferencias*









Rusia, más cerca del impago ante el rechazo a su sistema de transferencias en rublos


El Gobierno ruso ha creado un sistema de pago en rublos de sus vencimientos de deuda para evitar entrar en una situación de impago. Moscú ha anunciado que pagará a los inversores con rublos, entregados en cuentas dentro de Rusia. Este sistema no está permitido según las reglas internacionales de...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Seronoser (19 Abr 2022)

Cuando ojeo la prensa hispánica y veo el primer titular, ya sé que la operación militar rusa va de Puta madre y que los europeos rabian.

Aqui el tal Alberto, que probablemente esté en Madrid, contándonos que los rusos han perdido miles de soldados y perderán miles más. Como un niño enfadado ante la realidad.

Es bastante patético. Tanto como dejar que ese sea el primer titular del periódico.
Me nutre


----------



## frangelico (19 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> 20 bases, estás en lo cierto, de memoria recordaba menos, unas 10.
> 
> Hombre, me imagino que algo ayudará que en la primera guerra del Golfo la coalición Occidental usara alrededor de 2.800 cazas, aviones de ataque y bombarderos.
> 
> ...



La movilización para Irak, habrá sido la mayor desde la IIGM? No recuerdo cuánto llevó la US Navy (por ahí he visto que 400 aviones ellos y 200 más los marines), pero fue bastante y además estaban los países "aliados" todos con barcos y aviones sobre el terreno. A día de hoy algo tan grande no sería replicable, la USAF debe tener en torno a 2000 aviones de combate (la ventaja americana es que puede sacar del país gran parte y no les va a pasar nada, aparte de que está el inventario de la US Navy, también elevado ) y ciento y pico bombarderos. Lo cierto es que invadir un país medianamente grande y equipado es tremendamente caro.


----------



## Minsky Moment (19 Abr 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Sí, las fortunas billonarias de los mafiosos rusos son producto de arar campos de cebollas con sus propias manos.



Pues si es argumento válido el expropiar fortunas oligárquicas por el artículo 33, también podemos hacerlo con los 35 magníficos (IBEX), entre otros.


----------



## ProfeInsti (19 Abr 2022)

Los barcos de la flota rusa en el mar Negro se han alejado a 200 kilómetros de la costa ucraniana, aunque* "la amenaza de ataques con misiles permanece"*, según informa el portal _Pravda _citando fuentes del Comando Operativo Sur del Ejército de Ucrania. 
El retroceso se produce una semana después del hundimiento del crucero "Moskva",


----------



## workforfood (19 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Los barcos de la flota rusa en el mar Negro se han alejado a 200 kilómetros de la costa ucraniana, aunque* "la amenaza de ataques con misiles permanece"*, según informa el portal _Pravda _citando fuentes del Comando Operativo Sur del Ejército de Ucrania.
> El retroceso se produce una semana después del hundimiento del crucero "Moskva",



Todos los barcos tienen medidas antimísiles, están equipados con baterías antiaéreas.


----------



## Plutarko (19 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Cuando ojeo la prensa hispánica y veo el primer titular, ya sé que la operación militar rusa va de Puta madre y que los europeos rabian.
> 
> Aqui el tal Alberto, que probablemente esté en Madrid, contándonos que los rusos han perdido miles de soldados y perderán miles más. Como un niño enfadado ante la realidad.
> 
> ...



Podrian apoyar al bando Ucraniano desde un punto de vista mas honesto y con etica. Pero no, tienen la maquina de propaganda al 200%. Es tan descarado que da asco.


----------



## mazuste (19 Abr 2022)

"La artillería es el dios de la guerra" 
- Iosif Stalin.


----------



## ProfeInsti (19 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Todos los barcos tienen medidas antimísiles, están equipados con baterías antiaéreas.



Si, pero que se lo pregunten al Crucero ruso "Moskva".


----------



## arriondas (19 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Cuando ojeo la prensa hispánica y veo el primer titular, ya sé que la operación militar rusa va de Puta madre y que los europeos rabian.
> 
> Aqui el tal Alberto, que probablemente esté en Madrid, contándonos que los rusos han perdido miles de soldados y perderán miles más. Como un niño enfadado ante la realidad.
> 
> ...



El que a estas alturas todavía no se haya dado cuenta de que la prensa y los periodistas en general son mierda, es que no lo quiere ver. Llevan tres años yendo a calzón quitado, no será por falta de oportunidades para comprobarlo.

Por supuesto, para saber lo que está pasando, basta con darle la vuelta a lo que dicen.


----------



## ksa100 (19 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Que alegría ver a Simo o Araki y toda esa mugre tironucable escribiendo orco Rusia y OTAN paz, tienen que estar peor que Zelensky mentalmente



Yo haría una encuesta entre todos los refugiados, ¿ dónde quiere usted emigrar, aun país otánico o a Rusia ? El resultado sería más que evidente, nadie quiere vivir en la puta basura que es Rusia.


----------



## circodelia2 (19 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Cuando ojeo la prensa hispánica y veo el primer titular, ya sé que la operación militar rusa va de Puta madre y que los europeos rabian.
> 
> Aqui el tal Alberto, que probablemente esté en Madrid, contándonos que los rusos han perdido miles de soldados y perderán miles más. Como un niño enfadado ante la realidad.
> 
> ...




 Pero qué va a decir el ganahabichuelas éste desde Madrid.
....


----------



## pepetemete (19 Abr 2022)

Parece ser que empieza la fiesta de verdad...


Madafaca dijo:


> El banco central de Rusia advierte de que la economía se hundirá en el segundo trimestre y Putin desoye el aviso



El País..... manda cojones que todavía haya alguien que se crea una noticia de esa mierda de panfleto podrido.


----------



## pepetemete (19 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Cuando ojeo la prensa hispánica y veo el primer titular, ya sé que la operación militar rusa va de Puta madre y que los europeos rabian.
> 
> Aqui el tal Alberto, que probablemente esté en Madrid, contándonos que los rusos han perdido miles de soldados y perderán miles más. Como un niño enfadado ante la realidad.
> 
> ...



Es que si no dice eso lo echan a la puta calle. 
Lo peor de este tipo de periodismo es SABER que mientras fabricas bulos y basura en un diario, la realidad es completamente diferente a lo que tú te inventas para seguir comiendo.


----------



## pepetemete (19 Abr 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> Yo haría una encuesta entre todos los refugiados, ¿ dónde quiere usted emigrar, aun país otánico o a Rusia ? El resultado sería más que evidente, nadie quiere vivir en la puta basura que es Rusia.



Por eso Europa está llena de inmigrantes rusos, seguro que la mayoría de tus vecinos lo son 

Edito: 

Para ser justos, este es el gráfico bueno.









Rusia - Emigrantes totales 2019







datosmacro.expansion.com


----------



## Harman (19 Abr 2022)

Según los residentes locales, hay combates en Torske y Zarechnoe (antes Kirovsk). El ejército ruso está operando en los alrededores de Torskoye.

Los ucranianos han volado un puente sobre el río Zherebets entre estos asentamientos, impidiendo que los rusos lleguen cerca de Yampol y Krasny Liman.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43521


----------



## ATDTn (19 Abr 2022)

ussser dijo:


> En los comentarios les están dando duro, me he quedado



Algunos piensan...y se dan cuenta que no es consistente.
No todo el mundo es borrego.


----------



## Harman (19 Abr 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa invita a todos los civiles dispuestos, si los hay, a abandonar Azovstal entre las 14:00 y las 16:00 horas a través de un corredor acordado. También es posible rendirse durante este periodo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43520


----------



## Harman (19 Abr 2022)

Según la información recibida de los residentes de Kramatorsk, se ha conocido una serie de asesinatos de civiles por parte de los nacionalistas ucranianos para apoderarse de sus vehículos

A la salida de la ciudad por la N-20 en dirección a Sloviansk, los militantes paraban y se apoderaban de los vehículos, y si intentaban resistirse, el propietario y los pasajeros eran fusilados a un lado de la carretera

Sabemos de forma fiable que hay 23 civiles asesinados por los nacionalistas ucranianos, el número real de víctimas podría ser mucho mayor

©️Milicia Popular del DNR

t.me/boris_rozhin/43519


----------



## Harman (19 Abr 2022)

Un total de 3 personas resultaron heridas (lesiones moderadas) en el bombardeo de un pueblo de la región de Belgorod. Un total de 30 casas sufrieron daños de diversa índole. Datos del gobernador regional.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43512


----------



## Harman (19 Abr 2022)

Reunión informativa matutina del Ministerio de Defensa. 19.04.2022

t.me/boris_rozhin/43510

_Video en el enlace_


Cabe señalar que el Ministerio de Defensa ruso no hace ninguna declaración sobre el inicio de la fase 2 de la operación, enumerando habitualmente los resultados de la destrucción de las AFU y de la infraestructura militar en el período de referencia.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43511


----------



## Arraki (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## aurariola (19 Abr 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Podrian apoyar al bando Ucraniano desde un punto de vista mas honesto y con etica. Pero no, tienen la maquina de propaganda al 200%. Es tan descarado que da asco.



es bastante peor, estan preparando a la ciudadania para la "guerra"...... si hace 3 meses se hubiera dado la orden de encarcelar a los malditos negacionistas y no vacunados que con su irresponsabilidad mataban viejos y ponian en peligro a la gente solidaria y cumplidora, nadie se hubiera opuesto ya tenia el celebro lo suficientemente lavado...........
ahora se trata de lo mismo contra los salvajes, animales e inferiores orcos (perdon rusos), nos demos cuenta o no nos estan preparando para lo que pueda venir , que se queda en una crisis economica de caballo perfecto, que luego tienen que ir a luchar los ejercitos profesionales perfecto (diran para eso cobran), que te cae un pepino nuclear en la cabeza, pefecto era un mal menor por defender la democracia y los derechos humanos........


----------



## John Nash (19 Abr 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> Algunos piensan...y se dan cuenta que no es consistente.
> No todo el mundo es borrego.



La verdad progresa lenta pero inexorablemente. Cuando abres los ojos lo difícil es hacer marcha atrás y esconder la cabeza como un avestruz.


----------



## Arraki (19 Abr 2022)

ussser dijo:


> En los comentarios les están dando duro, me he quedado



Este me ha encantado


----------



## arriondas (19 Abr 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Es que si no dice eso lo echan a la puta calle.
> Lo peor de este tipo de periodismo es SABER que mientras fabricas bulos y basura en un diario, la realidad es completamente diferente a lo que tú te inventas para seguir comiendo.



Todos los sectores tienen un perfil determinado, de trabajador, se entiende. Algunos trabajos son más apropiados para gente extrovertida y a la que le gusta socializar; otros, para gente más introvertida y con una mente más racional... etc. En el caso del periodismo, el perfil que suele destilarse es el de alguien amoral y oportunista, al que no le importa sacar las cosas de contexto, mentir... o simplemente inventarse las noticias. No les importa fabricar bulos, va en el sueldo, y lo asumen... o incluso hasta les gusta hacerlo.

Yo no podría trabajar como periodista, porque yo no soy esa clase de persona.


----------



## ProfeInsti (19 Abr 2022)

* La Batalla por el Dombas empezará pronto.
* 55 días de Guerra y Rusia sigue retrocediendo.
* Muere el octavo General Ruso.
* 60.000 militares rusos se preparan para el asalto al Dombas.
* Rusia denuncia un ataque en la región fronteriza de Belgogrod.
* La Orden de Zelenski es resistir hasta el final.
* Bombardeos en Leópolis, Jarkov y Nicolaiev.
* Ucrania cifró en “cerca de 20.600″ los soldados rusos muertos.
* Rusia informa de que ayer fueron atacados 315 objetivos.
* La flota rusa se aleja de la costa ucraniana 200 kilómetros.
* Cuatro vuelos de EEUU con equipo militar han llegado a Ucrania.
* Rusia avisa de consecuencias si Suecia y Finlandia entran a OTAN.
* La ONU confirma la muerte de 2.072 civiles en la guerra.
* Los rusos tienen que bombardear más fuerte Kiev y el Oeste.
* España reabrirá su embajada en Kiev
* Vladimir Putin No cederá. El tiempo juega a su favor.
* Rusia inició la guerra porque estaba acorralada y ahora está mucho más.


----------



## ProfeInsti (19 Abr 2022)

* Las Tropas Rusas comienzan en estos momentos el asalto a la acería de Azovstal en Mariúpol.*


----------



## Michael_Knight (19 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Los barcos de la flota rusa en el mar Negro se han alejado a 200 kilómetros de la costa ucraniana, aunque* "la amenaza de ataques con misiles permanece"*, según informa el portal _Pravda _citando fuentes del Comando Operativo Sur del Ejército de Ucrania.
> El retroceso se produce una semana después del hundimiento del crucero "Moskva",



Ahora vienen las putinas de foro y nos lo venden como otra victoria de la maquinaria de guerra rusa, no sé, quizá digan que se han alejado para coger impulso o algo así.


----------



## Xan Solo (19 Abr 2022)

NO DEL TODO OFFTOPIC

Desde hace tiempo esta página me va fatal. ¿Quizá habría que pedir a los administradores un hilo nuevo? ¿O es posible que el Spectrum de Calópez esté ya pidiendo el relevo? ¿O hay ataques a la página por ser de las últimas aldeas irreductibles?

No lo sé, pero sería para hacerlo mirar. No puedo ni dar las gracias, y escribir esto me está costando, a ver si puedo subirlo...


----------



## John Nash (19 Abr 2022)

El comienzo de la ofensiva del Donbass visto por el noticiario chino en francés.


----------



## SkywalkerAND (19 Abr 2022)

aurariola dijo:


> es bastante peor, estan preparando a la ciudadania para la "guerra"...... si hace 3 meses se hubiera dado la orden de encarcelar a los malditos negacionistas y no vacunados que con su irresponsabilidad mataban viejos y ponian en peligro a la gente solidaria y cumplidora, nadie se hubiera opuesto ya tenia el celebro lo suficientemente lavado...........
> ahora se trata de lo mismo contra los salvajes, animales e inferiores orcos (perdon rusos), nos demos cuenta o no nos estan preparando para lo que pueda venir , que se queda en una crisis economica de caballo perfecto, que luego tienen que ir a luchar los ejercitos profesionales perfecto (diran para eso cobran), que te cae un pepino nuclear en la cabeza, pefecto era un mal menor por defender la democracia y los derechos humanos........



Bueno, yo creo que no es lo mismo.

Es decir, para mi no es la misma cosa señalar públicamente en un aquelarre a un no vacunado y exigirle mandarlo a la picota sin mayores consecuencias para el "buen ciudadano" que las consecuencias de una guerra, es decir, empobrecimiento, disturbios, represión, destrucción, muerte, etc.

Y es que creo que ni Goebbels reencarnado podría hacer que el ciudadano occidental vaya a morir en una guerra lejana por Pedro Sanchez, la Von Der Leyen o el Biden por mucha publicidad machacona que hagan...


----------



## mazuste (19 Abr 2022)

Una decepción, otra mas, para aquellos con demasiada fe...
La gabacha acaba doblegándose al imperio. Nada nuevo.


*Condeno la ofensiva de Rusia contra el pueblo ucraniano en Donbass.*
_*Debemos apoyar todos los esfuerzos diplomáticos posibles para alcanzar *_
*un alto el fuego e imponer la paz a Rusia para que Ucrania recupere su plena soberanía.*


----------



## John Nash (19 Abr 2022)

Situación social explosiva en la Suecia prootanica:



No se si va a liar pero nadie habla de los seres de luz escandinavos.


----------



## frangelico (19 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * La Batalla por el Dombas empezará pronto.
> * 55 días de Guerra y Rusia sigue retrocediendo.
> * Muere el octavo General Ruso.
> * 60.000 militares rusos se preparan para el asalto al Dombas.
> ...



Pues alejarse 200km es quedarse en Crimea.


----------



## mazuste (19 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Según los residentes locales, hay combates en Torske y Zarechnoe (antes Kirovsk). El ejército ruso está operando en los alrededores de Torskoye.
> 
> Los ucranianos han volado un puente sobre el río Zherebets entre estos asentamientos, impidiendo que los rusos lleguen cerca de Yampol y Krasny Liman.
> 
> ...



Pues muy mal porque ,según "del hierro", quien tenía que tirar los puentes es Rusia, no Ucrania...
¿alguien lo puede explicar con dibujitos?


----------



## arriondas (19 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Situación social explosiva en la Suecia prootanica:
> 
> 
> 
> No se si va a liar pero nadie habla de los seres de luz escandinavos.



Que entren en la OTAN, que les protegerá de la horda... Ah no, que la horda ya la tienen en casa


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (19 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Gracias por los documentos.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (19 Abr 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa vuelve a ofrecer a Azov que se rinda.

A partir de las 13:00 horas, se ha establecido una comunicación continua entre las partes rusa y ucraniana para el intercambio mutuo de información; 

A partir de las 13:30 horas, los combatientes de los batallones nacionalistas y los mercenarios extranjeros, por un lado, y las Fuerzas Armadas rusas junto con las formaciones militares de la República Popular de Donetsk, por otro, declaran un "régimen de silencio" y garantizan su estricta observancia. 

De las 14:00 a las 16:00 horas, todas las unidades armadas ucranianas y los mercenarios extranjeros, sin armas ni municiones, saldrán sin excepción.


----------



## capitán almeida (19 Abr 2022)

Venga ánimo que vais ganando


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (19 Abr 2022)

Lavrov: 
"Rusia no está considerando usar armas nucleares en Ucrania, solo armas convencionales"
"Moscú no va a cambiar el régimen en Ucrania"


----------



## John Nash (19 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Una decepción, otra mas, para aquellos con demasiada fe...
> La gabacha acaba doblegándose al imperio. Nada nuevo.
> 
> 
> ...



Está en la recta final de la campaña presidencial. Dirá lo necesario para poder ganar.
La alternativa es Macron Rothschild Soros OTAN.


----------



## SEPULTURAS AYUSO (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Wifimio (19 Abr 2022)

Anticriminal dijo:


> El banco central de Rusia advierte de que la economía se hundirá en el segundo trimestre y Putin desoye el aviso
> 
> 
> La presidenta del organismo alerta sobre el impacto de las sanciones impuestas por la guerra en Ucrania y la elevada inflación
> ...



Pues lo que dice la presidenta del Banco ruso es para echarse a temblar, esa no es una opinión desde la barra del bar. Por muy autosuficiente que pretendas ser hay infinidad de componentes que necesitas importar para tu Industria y eso no veo cómo lo puedan conseguir.


----------



## SEPULTURAS AYUSO (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## willbeend (19 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Ahi minimo van 500...


----------



## Yomateix (19 Abr 2022)

El problema de los corredores es ver incluso a nazis disfrazandose de civiles para poder escapar cuando les interesa. Si utilizas los corredores para poder evacuar soldados....evidentemente la otra parte se cansa de abrirte corredores con los que no obtiene nada, al contrario, tiene que estar vigilando que no los usen los soldados Ucranianos para poder escapar y moverse con libertad.

Es curioso el enorme interés de EEUU en esta guerra. Aunque entendible, chanchullos del hijo en Ucrania, laboratorios, debilitar a Europa y Rusia, vender gas a Europa más caro, convencer del aumento de presupuestos en armamento para hacer negocios con la venta de armas....

*EEUU enviará más drones a Ucrania: los RQ-20 Puma de AeroVironment*
El anuncio del contrato no revela la cantidad de drones que se entregarán pero sí un plazo de entrega bastante corto. Según lo anunciado, la empresa deberá entregar los drones antes del 30 de mayo. El Pentágono afirma que los envíos empezarían a principios del próximo mes. 

*Las acciones europeas caen por la guerra en Ucrania*
Las acciones europeas han registrado su peor día en casi dos semanas este martes, ya que las preocupaciones por la *guerra en Ucrania*, las expectativas de un endurecimiento de la política monetaria por parte de la Reserva Federal de *Estados Unidos* y las ganancias mixtas mantienen nerviosos a los inversores.
*Todos los mercados regionales europeos están en números rojos. *

_
Y los nazis que siguen diciendo que no les importa que mueran todos los habitantes de Mariupol (como ya dijo Zelensky y su primer ministro) Al fin y al cabo a los nazis no los iban a dejar huir por lo que a ellos lo que les interesa es que se queden combatiendo hasta el último hombre posible....quieran o no. Y a ver quien huye si te van a considerar traidor por no inmolarte por el batallón nazi Azov._ _Es curioso en la noticia leer varias veces el término héroes y ni una sola lo que son realmente en ese batallón, nazis._

*Un comandante del Batallón Azov: "Los héroes de Mariupol lucharán hasta el último hombre, están dispuestos a morir"*
"¿Rendirse? Ni siquiera lo hemos hablado. Los rusos pueden prescindir tranquilamente de sus ultimátum.

A sus 55 años, Pirog lidera el cuarto batallón de voluntarios del *Batallón Azov*, unos 1.000 hombres en el distrito de *Zaporiyia*, la ciudad del centro-sur más cercana a *Mariupol*.


----------



## peñadelaguila (19 Abr 2022)

Wifimio dijo:


> Pues lo que dice la presidenta del Banco ruso es para echarse a temblar, esa no es una opinión desde la barra del bar. Por muy autosuficiente que pretendas ser hay infinidad de componentes que necesitas importar para tu Industria y eso no veo cómo lo puedan conseguir.
> [/QUO
> A esa le dan el te ( con polonio) pronto.


----------



## MiguelLacano (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Bartleby (19 Abr 2022)

Gonzalo Lira, un periodista que informaba de lo que estaba sucediendo desde Kharkov, ha desaparecido y no saben nada de él. Sus colegas que informan desde Kiev, en este caso no denuncian su desaparición y lo que parece indicar ha sido un final trágico, es lo que tiene salirse del guion



Este fue su último tuit. Ya vaticinaba lo que le podía pasar.


----------



## Remequilox (19 Abr 2022)

Sí, claro.
Sale el Jefe del Estado Mayor ruso, y dice que se irán de Kiev.
Nadie se lo cree.
Sale el mismísimo Ministro de Defensa ruso, y dice que se irán de Kiev.
Nadie se lo cree.
Los rusos se van de Kiev.
Los ucranianos no se lo creen, y realizan un profuso bombardeo a pueblo descocupado (matando, en el interín, a algunos de los pocos ucranianos que aun vivían ahí).
Obviamente como los rusos ya no están ahí, no responden.
Los ucranianos siguen sin creérselo, y envían a sus batallones de la muerte a capturar y matar rusos emboscados y colaboracionistas.
Rusos no hay, ucranianos, algunos. Tras esas "visitas", "aparecen" cadáveres ucranianos.
Finalmente los ucranianos sí se creen que los rusos se fueron, y se despliegan por la zona.
Los medios occidentales van llenos de términos tipo "contraofensiva", "reconquista", "territorio recuperado" (esta última, en su significado meramente descriptivo, no es falsa).

Hay una guerra de verdad, con sus lógicas y sentidos militares, y hay una tremenda empanada mental llena de falacias. Cada uno de los conflictos (el real, y el mediatizado), transcurre en realidades paralelas.


----------



## Yomateix (19 Abr 2022)

Y como ya sabíamos todos, además de armamento, dinero etc etc La Unión Europea pagará la reconstrucción de un país que no pertenece a la Unión Europea. Como no hay ya bastante crisis en Europa a aumentar los gastos...y la deuda. A seguir sangrando a impuestos a los Europeos para que paguen por una guerra en la que no teníamos nada que ver. Se meterá a Ucrania en la UE y esta pagará toda la reconstrucción....cuando no son miembros de la UE. Es irónico como otras guerras no interesan, las que ha provocado o intervenido EEUU tampoco y menos el pagar las reconstrucciones de esos paises, pero en este caso si, saldrá todo de las arcas del bloque comunitario.

*La Unión Europea planea un fondo solidario para la reconstrucción de Ucrania.*

*El bloque comunitario busca cómo pagar la reconstrucción de Ucrania después de la guerra con Rusia*. Los Veintisiete planean establecer un fondo fiduciario de solidaridad para financiar la reconstrucción de Ucrania, *ya que se les dijo a los Estados miembros que deberían pagar la mayor parte de los costos. *


----------



## Erwin (19 Abr 2022)

yo diría que forma parte de la estrategia de aparentar debilidad. Esas declaraciones (las de la presidenta del banco central de Rusia) no se hacen sin permiso. Dicho lo cual, Rusia sufrirá a nivel económico, pero mucho menos que nosotros, los europeos.


----------



## notengodeudas (19 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Un torpedo no puede partir un crucero o un acorazado de esos tiempos a menos que sea un impacto de "suerte" y que le de en la "Santa Marta".







Spoiler: PERDÓN POR EL OFF-TOPIC



Paaatronaaa de leees tronaaaeees, Saaantaaa Báaaarbaraaa beendiitaaaa
(Saantaa Báaarbaraa beendiita)











El virgo de Visanteta - Película - 1979 - Crítica | Reparto | Estreno | Duración | Sinopsis | Premios - decine21.com


El virgo de Visanteta - Película dirigida por Vicente Escrivá, protagonizada por Maria Rosaria Omaggio, Antonio Ferrandis, José Sancho, Josele Román




decine21.com


----------



## bigplac (19 Abr 2022)

Pues si sigue como ahora, que cada sancion nos ha perjudicado el doble a nosotros que a ellos. Si, es para echarse a temblar como estará España en el tercer trimestre. 


Wifimio dijo:


> Pues lo que dice la presidenta del Banco ruso es para echarse a temblar, esa no es una opinión desde la barra del bar. Por muy autosuficiente que pretendas ser hay infinidad de componentes que necesitas importar para tu Industria y eso no veo cómo lo puedan conseguir.


----------



## Remequilox (19 Abr 2022)

Wifimio dijo:


> Pues lo que dice la presidenta del Banco ruso es para echarse a temblar, esa no es una opinión desde la barra del bar. Por muy autosuficiente que pretendas ser hay infinidad de componentes que necesitas importar para tu Industria y eso no veo cómo lo puedan conseguir.



Liberalizando el comercio (estimulando que "cualquiera" que quiera y pueda traer algo restringido a Rusia, pueda traerlo y hacer buen negocio, con el aval y garantía del estado).



Remequilox dijo:


> Dimensión económica del asunto Guerra (que al final, es lo que decide los conflictos).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ferrys (19 Abr 2022)

Los ucranianos vuelan puentes por que van ganando. Lo he leído en este foro. Gora Ucronazis.


----------



## crocodile (19 Abr 2022)

❗Comienza la siguiente fase de la operación especial en Ucrania - Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, Lavrov.


----------



## ferrys (19 Abr 2022)

Wifimio dijo:


> Pues lo que dice la presidenta del Banco ruso es para echarse a temblar, esa no es una opinión desde la barra del bar. Por muy autosuficiente que pretendas ser hay infinidad de componentes que necesitas importar para tu Industria y eso no veo cómo lo puedan conseguir.



Ahora sería interesante clarificar quienes son los aislados.
Putin tiene una ocasión de oro para hacer limpieza. Ya la hizo hace un mes pero la infiltracción del globalismo en Rusia ha sido profunda. Que nadie crea que la lucha contra el globalismo en Rusia no es también interna. Fue el gran fallo de Trump, no presentar batalla donde debía. Imaginamos que cuando vuelva, si vuelve, sacará la motosierra a pasear.


----------



## Bartleby (19 Abr 2022)

Al loro!!!, la culpa de que los Nazis de Azov, al menos ahora se reconoce, hayan sido blanqueados y convertidos en héroes, es de Putin









Los 'nazis' del Batallón Azov a los que Putin aupó como héroes de Ucrania


Los ataques rusos han convertido a Andriy Biletsky y Denis Projipenko en la última defensa de Mariúpol y muchos dejan de mirarles con desprecio para admirar su lucha




www.elcorreo.com


----------



## capitán almeida (19 Abr 2022)

Vamos ahora a recuperar todo lo perdido, jersón ya está recuperado¿? Mucho ánimo chavales


----------



## crocodile (19 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Una decepción, otra mas, para aquellos con demasiada fe...
> La gabacha acaba doblegándose al imperio. Nada nuevo.
> 
> 
> ...



Da igual lo que diga no van a dejar que gane


----------



## Pato Sentado (19 Abr 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Y como ya sabíamos todos, además de armamento, dinero etc etc La Unión Europea pagará la reconstrucción de un país que no pertenece a la Unión Europea. Como no hay ya bastante crisis en Europa a aumentar los gastos...y la deuda. A seguir sangrando a impuestos a los Europeos para que paguen por una guerra en la que no teníamos nada que ver. Se meterá a Ucrania en la UE y esta pagará toda la reconstrucción....cuando no son miembros de la UE. Es irónico como otras guerras no interesan, las que ha provocado o intervenido EEUU tampoco y menos el pagar las reconstrucciones de esos paises, pero en este caso si, saldrá todo de las arcas del bloque comunitario.
> 
> *La Unión Europea planea un fondo solidario para la reconstrucción de Ucrania.*
> 
> *El bloque comunitario busca cómo pagar la reconstrucción de Ucrania después de la guerra con Rusia*. Los Veintisiete planean establecer un fondo fiduciario de solidaridad para financiar la reconstrucción de Ucrania, *ya que se les dijo a los Estados miembros que deberían pagar la mayor parte de los costos. *



No reconstruir significa un Kosovo al cuadrado a las puertas de casa. Elige si prefieres pagar otra DDR unificada o bandas de ukronazis armados entrando en tu casa o comercio por la noche


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 Abr 2022)

Rosgvardia levantó la bandera de la victoria en Kherson
Первоисточник публикации: Росгвардия в Херсоне подняла Знамя Победы
Politikus.ru


----------



## intensito (19 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Una decepción, otra mas, para aquellos con demasiada fe...
> La gabacha acaba doblegándose al imperio. Nada nuevo.
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, pues tampoco está mal lo que ha dicho para tener las elecciones dentro de 5 días con la presión que debe de tener encima. No ha condenado a Putin ni ha dicho nada de intervenir militarmente en Ucrania (sólo ha hablado de "esfuerzos diplomáticos).


----------



## crocodile (19 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Que entren en la OTAN, que les protegerá de la horda... Ah no, que la horda ya la tienen en casa



Es lo que tiene meter a un millón de moronegros, muy progre pero van a acabar con el pais.


----------



## Caracalla (19 Abr 2022)

Ese fondo de ayuda irá directo a Moscú en forma de tributo para evitar que los Rusos vayan más allá de la frontera Ucra.

Es lo coherente que Europa pague para reconstruir las nuevas provincias occidentales de la Federación Rusa.


----------



## crocodile (19 Abr 2022)

Wifimio dijo:


> Pues lo que dice la presidenta del Banco ruso es para echarse a temblar, esa no es una opinión desde la barra del bar. Por muy autosuficiente que pretendas ser hay infinidad de componentes que necesitas importar para tu Industria y eso no veo cómo lo puedan conseguir.



Lo que diga EL PIS credibilidad 0.


----------



## orcblin (19 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Está en la recta final de la campaña presidencial. Dirá lo necesario para poder ganar.
> La alternativa es Macron Rothschild Soros OTAN.



esta semana no sale borrel a hablar ni la von mostruo esa.. que sino macron se va al garete...


----------



## bigmaller (19 Abr 2022)

Wifimio dijo:


> Pues lo que dice la presidenta del Banco ruso es para echarse a temblar, esa no es una opinión desde la barra del bar. Por muy autosuficiente que pretendas ser hay infinidad de componentes que necesitas importar para tu Industria y eso no veo cómo lo puedan conseguir.



Que no puedes conseguir que no este hecho en china/india/pakistan, Vietnam, malasia....

De todas formas, puedes poner el link original?

Elpais...


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (19 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Una confirmación más. Usan las mismas técnicas propagandísticas que el ISIS. Al igual que torturas civiles y exponerlos públicamente. Hijos de puta.



Los instructores son los mismos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 Abr 2022)

Vídeo del Su-34 en Ucrania, parecido al marketing militar…


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (19 Abr 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> "Llevan ya años atacando el Donbass las fuerzar prorrusas y el propio ejército ruso"
> TVE La tele de todos...



Todos los medios de comunicación españoles se están retratando.

Todos, el intento de manipulación es sincronizado.

La puntilla para unos medios moribundos.


----------



## coscorron (19 Abr 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Podrian apoyar al bando Ucraniano desde un punto de vista mas honesto y con etica. Pero no, tienen la maquina de propaganda al 200%. Es tan descarado que da asco.



No saben hacer propaganda sin que se note y además no tienen tiempo para eso.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (19 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> "La artillería es el dios de la guerra"
> - Iosif Stalin.



El artillero Bonaparte opinaba lo mismo.


----------



## arriondas (19 Abr 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Todos los medios de comunicación españoles se están retratando.
> 
> Todos, el intento de manipulación es sincronizado.
> 
> La puntilla para unos medios moribundos.



Casi todos los medios están quebrados, llevan mucho tiempo así. Sin ayuditas, sin subvenciones, la mayoría ya habrían bajado la persiana. Ya no vendía ni la Interviú (por eso desapareció), con eso queda todo dicho.

Tan mal están, que poco falta para que regalen los periódicos en la caja del Carrefour o el Alcampo cuando vas a hacer la compra.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (19 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> deja la travesura ay pon foto chicas sesys pa desestresar vago del streaming o algo


----------



## mazuste (19 Abr 2022)

Impresionante la cantidad de cohetes que se disparan!

*Imágenes del "festival" nocturno de las fuerzas armadas de la Federación rusa
sobre las posiciones ucranianas en el Donbas*
t.me/ChDambiev/15562


----------



## Bartleby (19 Abr 2022)

*Pedro Sánchez viajará a Kiev para reunirse con Zelenski "en los próximos días"*










Pedro Sánchez viajará a Kiev para reunirse con Zelenski "en los próximos días"


El presidente del Gobierno viajará en los próximos días a la capital de Ucrania para mantener una reunión con su homólogo Volodímir Zelenski, según puede avanzar laSexta.




www.lasexta.com


----------



## workforfood (19 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Casi todos los medios están quebrados, llevan mucho tiempo así. Sin ayuditas, sin subvenciones, la mayoría ya habrían bajado la persiana. Ya no vendía ni la Interviú (por eso desapareció), con eso queda todo dicho.
> 
> Tan mal están, que poco falta para que regalen los periódicos en la caja del Carrefour o el Alcampo cuando vas a hacer la compra.



Pero si hasta los periódicos gratuitos han quebrado antes me acuerdo que andabas por la calle y te daban panfletos que las 3/4 partes eran publicidad y han desaparecido.


----------



## coscorron (19 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Pedro Sánchez viajará a Kiev para reunirse con Zelenski "en los próximos días"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que no falte ninguno por hacerse la foto ...


----------



## ATDTn (19 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Pedro Sánchez viajará a Kiev para reunirse con Zelenski "en los próximos días"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que se quede a ayudar


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (19 Abr 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Rusia, más cerca del impago ante el rechazo a su sistema de transferencias en rublos*
> 
> *EEUU bloquea pagos de Moscú en dólares y amenaza con sanciones*
> *Los bancos estadounidenses no pueden facilitar estas transferencias*
> ...



Pero como va a suspender pagos Rusia teniendo 700.000 millones de dólares en reservas y una deuda de apenas 50.000? 

Yo no sé si vuestro cerebro sufrió al nacer o es debido a algo posterior...


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (19 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Casi todos los medios están quebrados, llevan mucho tiempo así. Sin ayuditas, sin subvenciones, la mayoría ya habrían bajado la persiana. Ya no vendía ni la Interviú (por eso desapareció), con eso queda todo dicho.
> 
> Tan mal están, que poco falta para que regalen los periódicos en la caja del Carrefour o el Alcampo cuando vas a hacer la compra.



Son dos quiebras, la económica y la de credibilidad.


----------



## visaman (19 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Cuando ojeo la prensa hispánica y veo el primer titular, ya sé que la operación militar rusa va de Puta madre y que los europeos rabian.
> 
> Aqui el tal Alberto, que probablemente esté en Madrid, contándonos que los rusos han perdido miles de soldados y perderán miles más. Como un niño enfadado ante la realidad.
> 
> ...



yayaya pero tienes que subir el sueldo a tus empleados y lo sabes


----------



## mazuste (19 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Pedro Sánchez viajará a Kiev para reunirse con Zelenski "en los próximos días"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Debe ser una especie de penitencia que les imponen sus jefes imperiales...
Claro que, mas allá de Rzezozw en polonia no van a ir.


----------



## computer_malfuction (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Teuro (19 Abr 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Zelensky ya ha dicho que no cederá ni un puto palmo de terreno.
> Me da que antes de que esto termine van a sacrificar a media Europa:
> 
> 
> ...



Es que estamos en el peor escenario posible: Rusia invade un país por que le sale de los cojones y además son "intocable" porque tengo 5.000 cabezas nucleares, así que puedo ir poco a poco conquistar Ucranai ante una victoria segura, nadie me lo va a impedir.

Mientras tanto se demuestra que los ucranianos fueron ingenuos y estúpidos al deshacerse de las 1.000 cabezas nucleares que heredaron de la URSS, si las hubieran tenido Rusia jamás les habría tocado un pelo.

Pero es que además hay una serie de potencias medias que se adscribieron al Tratado de No Prolirefación Nuclear que quedan como subnormales, no tengo nukes mientras que Putin amenaza que no nos va a dar tiempo ni a pestañear, con lo que estos países lo que debieron en su moemnto es llenarse de cabezas nucleares para evitar que el matón de la clase te haga bulling cuando le salga de los cojones. ¿Qué va a ocurrir? Pues que naciones como Polonia, Holanda, Italia, Turquía, España, Bélgia, Suecia, Finlandia, Chequia, Eslovaquia, Rumanía, Grecia y Alemania ya están tardando en enriquecer uranio e investigar misiles hipersónicos. Además de submarinos nucleares. Si no lo hacen es porque el "amigo" norteamericano dirá "No hacerlo, que ya os protegeré yo dado el caso" ...


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## visaman (19 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ❗Comienza la siguiente fase de la operación especial en Ucrania - Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, Lavrov.



ahora vamos con todo o algo asi


----------



## Teuro (19 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> No apto para ojos sensibles.



Tenga usted fe en el "algoritmo", que siempre decide correctamente, no cuestione "lo que no entendería".


----------



## Marchamaliano (19 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Mientras tanto se demuestra que los ucranianos fueron ingenuos y estúpidos al deshacerse de las 1.000 cabezas nucleares que heredaron de la URSS, si las hubieran tenido Rusia jamás les habría tocado un pelo.



Que si coño que con un gobierno de nazis de mierda con 1000 cabezas nucleares todo sería felicidad. Acojonante.


----------



## Impresionante (19 Abr 2022)

* Rusia ofrece a los batallones nacionalistas y mercenarios extranjeros bloqueados en Azovstal cesar las hostilidades y deponer las armas *

19 abr 2022 08:49 GMT 

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso explicó que la propuesta se debe a "la situación catastrófica que se ha desarrollado en la planta metalúrgica de Azovstal" y se rige "por principios puramente humanos".





Humo sobre la planta de Azovstal en Mariúpol, el 14 del abril de 2022.Ilya Pitalev / Sputnik 

El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia ha vuelto a proponer a los militares ucranianos y mercenarios bloqueados en la planta metalúrgica Azovstal de Mariúpol cesar las hostilidades y deponer las armas para preservar sus vidas.

"*Teniendo en cuenta la situación catastrófica en la fábrica metalúrgica Azovstal, y guiándose por principios puramente humanos*, las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia una vez más ofrecen a los militantes de los batallones nacionalistas y los mercenarios extranjeros cesar las hostilidades y deponer armas a partir de las 12:00 hora de Moscú del 19 de abril de 2022", anunció el jefe del Centro Nacional ruso de Gestión de la Defensa, el coronel general Mijaíl Mizíntsev.

El alto oficial precisó que Rusia "*garantiza* *a cada uno* [de los rendidos] *la preservación de la vida y el respeto de todas las normas de la Convención de Ginebra* en lo referente al trato de los prisioneros de guerra, como ya ocurrió con sus compañeros que se habían rendido anteriormente en Mariúpol".

*El Ministerio ruso plantea el siguiente plan de rendición:*

A partir de las *13:00* (hora de Moscú), se establece una *comunicación* continua entre las partes rusa y ucraniana para el intercambio mutuo de información;
A partir de las *13:30 *se declaran un "*régimen de silencio [de armas] total*";
Desde las *14:00* hasta las *16:00*, todas las unidades armadas ucranianas y los mercenarios extranjeros* salen sin armas ni municiones*.
El ministerio ruso volvió a dirigirse a las autoridades de Kiev para que "den muestras de prudencia y ordenen a los milicianos que cesen su inútil resistencia y se retiren del foco de resistencia".

Sin embargo, ante la baja posibilidad de que tales órdenes se concreten, instó a los cercados a hacerlo por sí mismos . "Pero al entender que no recibirán tales órdenes y comandos de las autoridades de Kiev, los instamos a tomar esa decisión por su cuenta y deponer las armas", declaró Mizíntsev.

Según precisó, la decisión del Ministerio de Defensa se comunicará a las *Naciones Unidas*, a la* Organización para la Seguridad y la Cooperación en Europa*, al *Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja* y a otras organizaciones internacionales.
Se trata de *la segunda vez* que Rusia propone tal opción a la parte ucraniana. El pasado 16 de abril, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas ya garantizaron a los militares ucranianos y mercenarios que se encuentran cercados en la planta Azovstal que preservarían sus vidas si deponían las armas.
En aquel entonces, los uniformados pidieron permiso a Kiev para rendirse, pero los representantes de las autoridades ucranianas "*se lo prohibieron categóricamente y amenazaron con posteriores fusilamientos* conforme a las leyes en tiempos de guerra", según el ministerio ruso.


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## mazuste (19 Abr 2022)

*Se informa que la resistencia de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania en NP Torskoye e
stá completamente suprimida, las batallas cesaron, todos los puntos de fuego 
y las líneas de defensa fueron destruidos.*
_*Por lo tanto, se abre el camino a Lyman, así como a Seversk.*_
*La salida y liberación de Seversk permitirá salir a la retaguardia del grupo de las 
fuerzas armadas de Ucrania en Lisichansk.*
t.me/ChDambiev/15569


----------



## Argentium (19 Abr 2022)

*Gazprom de Rusia no ha reservado capacidad de tránsito de gas para las exportaciones a través del gasoducto yamal-europa para el mes de mayo, el gas sube hoy el 6%.*
12:08 || 19/04/2022


----------



## Honkler (19 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Pedro Sánchez viajará a Kiev para reunirse con Zelenski "en los próximos días"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por favor, tito Putin, un pepino directo a esos dos y te lo agradeceremos eternamente


----------



## visaman (19 Abr 2022)

hay que fortificar Marina D,or para que cuando los rusos nos invadan por benidrom la arrasen con los misiles


----------



## Charidemo (19 Abr 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> esta semana no sale borrel a hablar ni la von mostruo esa.. que sino macron se va al garete...



Estará bien observar eso.


----------



## bigmaller (19 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pero como va a suspender pagos Rusia teniendo 700.000 millones de dólares en reservas y una deuda de apenas 50.000?
> 
> Yo no sé si vuestro cerebro sufrió al nacer o es debido a algo posterior...



Si tu eres el acreedor y no se lo cobras, el no tiene fotma de pagarte.


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Julc (19 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Pobres ucranianos, ahora sí que están perdidos.


----------



## Teuro (19 Abr 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> La única realidad es que Rusia lleva decadas preparándose para esta guerra. Que se haya preparado bien o mal lógicamente no lo sabemos. Lo que sí que sabemos es las subnormalidades que nos cuentan y que nosotros no estábamos preparados.



Cierto. De hecho ignoramos "que es lo que se guarda Rusia", porque a nivel tecnológico están dejando mucho que desear. Se presupone que tienen mejor armamento, tanques, aviones, misiles y bombas guiadas que no han sacado, por lo que, o no tienen muchas (tesis actual de la OTAN), o se las están guardando para cuando el conflicto escale. Ignoramos también la capacidad de producción real de ese armamento.

Mientras tanto sabemos que en el aldo de la OTAN algunos países ya han comprometido buena parte de su stock de armamento para enviárselo a Ucrania, países como Canada ya han admitido que no pueden enviar más sin comprometer sus reservas, y de estos si sabemos que mucho material viene de EEUU con lo que su sustituticón es muy complicada, así que el nivel de "stress" y "aguante" de occidente ante una guerra convencional puede que no sea mucho.


----------



## Marchamaliano (19 Abr 2022)

El viaje de Antonio Sánchez va a ser el principio del fin para Farlopenski.


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## mazuste (19 Abr 2022)

Informe del Ministerio de Defensa ruso

_* Durante la noche, los misiles aéreos de alta precisión de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales rusas
suprimieron 13 puntos fuertes de las tropas ucranianas, así como zonas de concentración de
personal y equipo militar del enemigo en Slavyansk, Barvenkovo y Popasnaya.

La aviación operativa-táctica de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales rusas golpeó 60 activos militares
de Ucrania. 2 depósitos de ojivas de misiles Tochka-U fueron destruidos cerca de Chervonaya 
Polyana y Balakleya. También fueron alcanzados 3 puestos de mando de las tropas ucranianas,
así como 53 zonas de concentración de personal y equipo militar del enemigo.

Las tropas de misiles y la artillería alcanzaron 1.260 activos militares. Destruidos:

25 puestos de mando de unidades ucranianas cerca de Nikolaev, Kirovsk;

2 depósitos de armas de misiles y artillería cerca de Voskresensk y Nikolaev;

2 lanzadores de misiles antiaéreos Buk-M1 cerca de Gulyai Pole y Nikolaevka II, así como 
1.214 concentraciones de personal enemigo. [¡Mira ese número!]

Los medios de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 1 caza MiG-29 ucraniano cerca de Malinovka, 
región de Donetsk. 2 misiles tácticos ucranianos Tochka-U fueron interceptados cerca de Petropol'e
y Malaya Kamyshevakha. 4 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos fueron destruidos cerca 
de Mar'inka, Kamenka, Semenovka y Sinichino.

En total, durante la operación fueron destruidos 140 aviones, 487 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 
252 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 2.353 tanques y otros vehículos de combate blindados, 256
sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple, 1.014 artillería de campaña y morteros, así como*_
* 2.208 unidades de vehículos militares especiales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.*
@mod_russia_en


----------



## Alvin Red (19 Abr 2022)

Anticriminal dijo:


> El banco central de Rusia advierte de que la economía se hundirá en el segundo trimestre y Putin desoye el aviso
> 
> 
> La presidenta del organismo alerta sobre el impacto de las sanciones impuestas por la guerra en Ucrania y la elevada inflación
> ...



*¿Por que coño no buscáis en fuentes originales y citáis medios de desinformación masivo?*

Aquí esta el informe de la directora del Banco Central Ruso (18/04/2022) :









Выступление Э. Набиуллиной на совместном заседании профильных комитетов Государственной Думы


«Добрый день, уважаемые коллеги! Сегодня я представляю отчет Банка России за 2021 год, и Анатолий Геннадьевич (Аксаков.




www.alta.ru





Os lo leéis y me decís si Rusia esta peor o mejor que España o el resto de Europa, usad Chrome que hace una traducción inmediata u otro traductor.


----------



## notengodeudas (19 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Pedro Sánchez viajará a Kiev para reunirse con Zelenski "en los próximos días"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (19 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Si tu eres el acreedor y no se lo cobras, el no tiene fotma de pagarte.



Claro, pero en ese caso es el acreedor el que renuncia al cobro.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Abr 2022)

Como va el tema?.....han llegado los ukras a la isla de Yuzhny?


----------



## Teuro (19 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Más o menos como las de los "empresarios" usanos, por cierto lo del isis y el batallon azov bien no?
> ejjjjjjjjjjjj que defendemos a occidente de la horda y el islam



Se habla mucho de los "oligarcas rusos" y se comparan con los americanos "Zuckerberg", "Bezos", "Gates", "Cook". Creo que la comparación no es del todo correcta, los americanos los metería mas como "gurus". Los oligarcas suelen ser aquellas personas que se hacen fuertes en sectores concretos de la economía de un país en fuerte crecimiento y en muy variados sectores, no los que son en el sector de moda. Los "oligargas norteamericanos" serían aquellos que se forraron con el crecimiento desmedido de EEUU a finales del siglo XIX y principios del XX, sus nombres serían más los Cornelius Vanderbilt, John D. Rockefeller, Andrew Carnegie, J.P Morgan, y Henry Ford, etc.


----------



## Alvin Red (19 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Pedro Sánchez viajará a Kiev para reunirse con Zelenski "en los próximos días"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A raíz de esa reunión la nueva política agraria cambiara para que en lugar de hortalizas pasemos al cultivo de coca


----------



## Teuro (19 Abr 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> No acabo de entender que Rusia esté invadiendo otro país, y se consideren una línea roja los ataques en suelo ruso.
> 
> Rusia denuncia un ataque en la región fronteriza de Belgogrod con un herido
> 
> ...



Muy sencillo: Yo tengo nukes y tú no, así que te jodes y el campo de batalla es tú país, no el mío. Matón de barrio. Más de uno en Ucrania maldecirá la hora en la que le regalaron sus 1.000 cabezas nucleares heredadas de la URSS a Rusia con la promesa de respetar su integridad territorial.


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Abr 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> El viaje de Antonio Sánchez va a ser el principio del fin para Farlopenski.



Es un puto gafe.

Que vaya, que vaya...


----------



## Teuro (19 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> No me sorprende la simpatía entre los nazis y el Islam, ya el Führer se alió con ellos, y en alguna ocasión habló elogiosamente de esa religión. Pero sin entrar en si el Islam es buena religión o no, el batallón Azov ha mostrado acciones semejantes a las del ISIS, en el fondo les mueven las mismas fuerzas diabólicas, la simpatía entre ellos debe de ser recíproca.



Hay un dicho que dice que la política hace extraños compañeros de cama. El enemigo de mi enemigo es mi amigo, al menos temporalmente.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (19 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Pedro Sánchez viajará a Kiev para reunirse con Zelenski "en los próximos días"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es evidente que el peso específico de España no le permite plena libertad de movimiento, pero de ahí a tener muestras tan efusivas de subyugación frente a ciertos elementos de poder va un buen trecho. Maxime cuando se asumen riesgos importantes sin ser sometidos a consulta popular.

No le llaman ni para las reuniones estratégicas, no se a que cojones se debe tanta sobreexposición del tonto este.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Abr 2022)

"...

El jefe del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergei Lavrov, anunció el martes 19 de abril el inicio de la siguiente fase de la operación especial rusa para proteger Donbass, durante la cual se utilizarán armas tradicionales. El diplomático de alto rango habló sobre esto en una entrevista con India Today.

Recordó que la operación especial de Rusia tiene como objetivo "la liberación completa de las repúblicas de Donetsk y Lugansk".


“Esta operación continuará, ahora comienza la siguiente fase de esta operación especial. Y, me parece, ahora habrá un momento importante durante esta operación especial ”, dijo el jefe de la diplomacia rusa.



Según el ministro, no se está considerando la posibilidad de que Rusia utilice armas nucleares durante la operación especial.


*“Rusia no está considerando la posibilidad de usar armas nucleares en Ucrania, estamos hablando solo de armas convencionales”, agregó Lavrov.*

También recordó que después de las negociaciones con la parte ucraniana en Estambul, Rusia, como gesto de buena voluntad, cambió la configuración de las tropas, pero esto no fue debidamente evaluado.

“Dijimos que debido a que creemos que han presentado a consideración lo que podría formar la base del acuerdo, cambiamos la configuración en las regiones de Chernihiv y Kiev como un gesto de buena voluntad. Sin embargo, ya sabes, no fue apreciado, sino que se representó de inmediato en Bucha ”, explicó.

Moscú está investigando las atrocidades cometidas por los batallones neonazis y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Bucha, continuó el ministro. Agregó que se establecería la verdad.

Lavrov no comentó seriamente las declaraciones de Vladimir Zelensky, ya que, según él, el líder ucraniano cambia constantemente de punto de vista.

El martes temprano, el director del Departamento de Organizaciones Internacionales del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Pyotr Ilyichev, dijo que Rusia no iniciaría en la ONU el tema de realizar una investigación internacional sobre los eventos en Ucrania , incluidas las provocaciones en la ciudad de Bucha cerca de Kiev. Según él, es poco probable que se logre el éxito en la Corte Penal Internacional, ya que la experiencia de investigaciones anteriores muestra una posición excepcionalmente sesgada.

A principios de abril, la parte ucraniana comenzó a difundir informes sobre un gran número de víctimas civiles en Bucha, supuestamente debido a las acciones del ejército ruso. El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa lo llamó otra provocación. El 5 de abril, el representante permanente de Rusia ante la ONU, Vasily Nebenzya, señaló que Occidente no reaccionó de ninguna manera a los hechos de la naturaleza escenificada de la información sobre lo que sucedió en Bucha.

Al mismo tiempo, el secretario de prensa del presidente de la Federación Rusa, Dmitry Peskov, dijo que las acusaciones contra Rusia sobre la situación en Bucha no solo eran infundadas, era un espectáculo trágico bien montado .....


iz.ru


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)

*Reabren en Kiev diecisiete embajadas, según las autoridades ucranianas.*
Un total de diecisiete representaciones diplomáticas han reabierto sus oficinas en *Kiev*, ha informado este martes el Ministerio de Exteriores de *Ucrania* a través de su cuenta de Facebook. Muchas embajadas y consulados en *Kiev *trasladaron sus oficinas al oeste de *Ucrania *al comenzar la guerra por cuestiones de seguridad.

Ahora, según el Ministerio, hay otra vez en *Kiev *representaciones de países como la *República Checa*, *Estonia*, *Francia*, *Georgia*, *Irán*, *Kazajistán*, *Letonia*, *Moldavia*, *Polonia*, *Eslovenia*, *Turquía*, *Vaticano*, *Italia *y la *UE*, entre otros.

El Ministerio de Exteriores subraya que cada vez más embajadas reabren sus oficinas en *Kiev*, lo cual interpreta como una muestra de que el mundo apoya a *Ucrania *ante la agresión rusa. "Esta es una prueba más de que el mundo cree en *Ucrania *y la apoya", asegura el ministerio en su cuenta de Facebook. Informa Efe


----------



## Bartleby (19 Abr 2022)

Viajar a ver a Zelenski y viajar a ver al Papa son dos visitas que todo líder político que se precie debe realizar.


----------



## Teuro (19 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Todos los sectores tienen un perfil determinado, de trabajador, se entiende. Algunos trabajos son más apropiados para gente extrovertida y a la que le gusta socializar; otros, para gente más introvertida y con una mente más racional... etc. En el caso del periodismo, el perfil que suele destilarse es el de alguien amoral y oportunista, al que no le importa sacar las cosas de contexto, mentir... o simplemente inventarse las noticias. No les importa fabricar bulos, va en el sueldo, y lo asumen... o incluso hasta les gusta hacerlo.
> 
> Yo no podría trabajar como periodista, porque yo no soy esa clase de persona.



Es un trabajo bastante tóxico, al final los que mejor viven y son más felices son los que se dedican a la prensa rosa. De todas formas hay sectores aun más tóxicos como el de la publicidad. Respecto a la calidad de los alumnos que hacen periodismo, solo un poquitín de nivel más que los que hacen educación primaria.


----------



## bigmaller (19 Abr 2022)

//t.me/boris_rozhin/43550

Shoigu operativo de nuevo? 

Alguien lo puede verificar?


----------



## morpheus2010 (19 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *“Rusia no está considerando la posibilidad de usar armas nucleares en Ucrania, estamos hablando solo de armas convencionales”, agregó Lavrov.*
> 
> iz.ru



Pues estamos jodidos, ahora es cuando hay que creer que las van a utilizar


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)

*"Los rusos ya han perdido a miles de soldados en Mariupol y perderán miles más"*
Como ya no distinguen el día de la noche, los últimos defensores de Mariupol se echan a dormir en turnos en los sótanos de la fábrica Azovstal,* iluminados sólo por lámparas fabricadas con vainas de cañón*, respetando una curiosa costumbre: en vez de tumbarse sobre la típica esterilla aislante de camping, similar a las usadas para el yoga, se tumban debajo de ella.

"Es para que los drones rusos, que tienen cámaras termales,* no capten el calor de nuestros cuerpos*", cuenta una fuente militar ucraniana, que asegura que tanto la acería como algunas partes de la ciudad reducida a escombros, llena de víctimas civiles por los bombardeos de Moscú, siguen en manos ucranianas tras 52 días de asedio.









"Los rusos ya han perdido a miles de soldados en Mariupol y perderán miles más"


Como ya no distinguen el día de la noche, los últimos defensores de Mariupol se echan a dormir en turnos en los sótanos de la fábrica Azovstal, iluminados sólo por lámparas...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)

*Rusia pide a "todos los militares ucranianos" que "depongan las armas ahora"*
Rusia ha pedido este martes a todos los militares ucranianos que "depongan las armas" inmediatamente y ha lanzado un ultimátum a quienes defienden la ciudad de *Mariupol* para que pongan fin a su "insensata resistencia". "No pongan a prueba a la suerte, tomen la decisión correcta, la de poner fin a las operaciones militares y depongan las armas", ha dicho el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, dirigiéndose a las fuerzas ucranianas.
"Nos dirigimos a todos los militares del ejército ucraniano y a los mercenarios extranjeros: les espera un destino poco envidiable debido al cinismo de las autoridades de *Kiev*", ha insistido el Ministerio.
Por otra parte, haciendo referencia a quienes resisten en la zona industrial *Azovstal *de *Mariupol*, el ejército ruso les ha prometido que "salvarán su vida" si se rinden. Concretamente, ha propuesto un alto el fuego a partir de mediodía de este martes, para que entre las "14H00 (11H00 GMT) y las 16H00 (13H00 GMT), hora de Moscú, todas las unidades del ejército ucraniano sin excepción y todos los mercenarios extranjeros salgan (de *Azovstal*) sin armas ni municiones".
"Pedimos a las autoridades de *Kiev *que hagan gala de sentido común y den la orden a los combatientes de poner fin a su insensata resistencia", dijo el Ministerio ruso de Defensa. Informa Afp
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/javascript%3Avoid(0);


----------



## Teuro (19 Abr 2022)

Erwin dijo:


> yo diría que forma parte de la estrategia de aparentar debilidad. Esas declaraciones (las de la presidenta del banco central de Rusia) no se hacen sin permiso. Dicho lo cual, Rusia sufrirá a nivel económico, pero mucho menos que nosotros, los europeos.



Pues imagínate lo que van a sufrir las naciones en vías de desarrollo, que van a ser las peor paradas.


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)

*EEUU enviará más drones a Ucrania: los RQ-20 Puma de AeroVironment.*
El Ministerio de Defensa estadounidense ha adjudicado a la empresa *AeroVironment *un contrato de 19,7 millones de dólares para la entrega de varios sistemas *RQ-20 Puma AE* al Gobierno de *Ucrania*.

El anuncio del contrato no revela la cantidad de drones que se entregarán pero sí un plazo de entrega bastante corto. Según lo anunciado, la empresa deberá entregar los drones antes del 30 de mayo. El Pentágono afirma que los envíos empezarían a principios del próximo mes.

*AeroVironment *es la misma empresa que fabrica los drones *Switchblade 900* que se han enviado recientemente a *Ucrania *y que, según el corresponsal de guerra *Alexander Kots*, ya se podrían estar empezando a utilizar. Kots informa de que los 900 se utilizaron por primera vez en *Slavyansk*.

El *UAS Puma*, lanzado a mano, está diseñado para operaciones terrestres y marítimas y tiene una envergadura de casi tres metros. Con un peso de siete kilos, el sistema puede operar hasta dos horas y media. La aeronave tiene un alcance de 20 kilómetros con una antena estándar y de hasta 60 kilómetros con la antena de seguimiento de largo alcance de *AeroVironment*. Informa Servimedia


----------



## Bartleby (19 Abr 2022)

A José Andrés se le está quedando cara de místico. Le veo en la próxima tragedia que acuda a ofrecer auxilio ayudando a la gente con una túnica blanca y sandalias


----------



## vettonio (19 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Si tu eres el acreedor y no se lo cobras, el no tiene fotma de pagarte.



Pues yo creo que no es así.

Pero dejo las explicaciones a los entendidos, que yo soy de letras.


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)

*Rusia da una hora a las fuerzas ucranianas en Mariupol para que se rindan: "A todos los que depongan las armas se les garantiza la conservación de la vida"*
*Rusia *ha dado un nuevo ultimátum a las fuerzas ucranianas que aún resisten en la asediada ciudad de *Mariupol*, especialmente en la acería de *Azovstal*, para que depongan hasta el mediodía de este martes las armas a cambio de salvar así su vida.

"Teniendo en cuenta la situación catastrófica que se ha desarrollado en la planta metalúrgica de *Azovstal*, además de guiarse por principios puramente humanos, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas ofrecen una vez más a los militantes de batallones nacionalistas y mercenarios extranjeros detener las hostilidades y deponer las armas a partir de las 12:00 (11.00, hora española)", señala el Ministerio de Defensa.

"A todos los que depongan las armas se les garantiza la conservación de la vida", ha asegurado el jefe del Centro de Control de Defensa Nacional de la Federación Rusa, el coronel general *Mijaíl Mizintsev*, en un comunicado. EFE


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pero como va a suspender pagos Rusia teniendo 700.000 millones de dólares en reservas y una deuda de apenas 50.000?
> 
> Yo no sé si vuestro cerebro sufrió al nacer o es debido a algo posterior...



Consumen la propaganda de la OTAN sin digerir…tragan todo…


----------



## Teuro (19 Abr 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> No reconstruir significa un Kosovo al cuadrado a las puertas de casa. Elige si prefieres pagar otra DDR unificada o bandas de ukronazis armados entrando en tu casa o comercio por la noche



Brindis al sol. La UE no debería invertir un duro en territorios que se anexione Rusia.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Abr 2022)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> Pues estamos jodidos, ahora es cuando hay que creer que las van a utilizar



Lo has pillado  ......no las van a utilizar, es una escalada en el lenguaje, si siguen tocando las narices la próxima frase será....
"Rusia está considerando ........."


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)

*Un comandante del Batallón Azov: "Los héroes de Mariupol lucharán hasta el último hombre, están dispuestos a morir"*
"¿Rendirse? Ni siquiera lo hemos hablado. Los rusos pueden prescindir tranquilamente de sus ultimátum. Los héroes de *Mariupol *lucharán hasta el último hombre, no buscan el martirio sino que están dispuestos a morir. Pero los refuerzos llegarán antes". El comandante *Michail Pirog* se muestra casi desconcertado cuando se le pregunta sobre la posibilidad de que los ucranianos sitiados desde hace casi dos meses opten por rendirse para salvar la vida: "No es una opción que contemplemos", explica con calma.

A sus 55 años, Pirog lidera el cuarto batallón de voluntarios del *Batallón Azov*, unos 1.000 hombres en el distrito de *Zaporiyia*, la ciudad del centro-sur más cercana a *Mariupol*.









Un comandante del Batallón Azov: "Los héroes de Mariupol lucharán hasta el último hombre, están dispuestos a morir"


"¿Rendirse? Ni siquiera lo hemos hablado. Los rusos pueden prescindir tranquilamente de sus ultimátum. Los héroes de Mariupol lucharán hasta el último hombre, no buscan...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Abr 2022)

Esta noche en dirección a Donetsk. La artillería de la RPD ataca las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Disparar y ajustar el fuego lo lleva a cabo el mismo dron con un sistema de imágenes térmicas


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)

*Un ministro británico, sobre el intercambio de prisioneros pedido a Johnson: "Estamos sancionando al régimen de Putin, no viendo cómo podemos ayudar a Rusia"*
*Reino Unido* no buscará cómo ayudar a *Rusia*, ha dicho este martes un ministro de alto rango cuando se le ha preguntado sobre la posibilidad de intercambiar al político prorruso *Viktor Medvedchuk* por dos combatientes británicos capturados en *Ucrania* por las fuerzas rusas.

Los británicos aparecieron el lunes en la televisión estatal rusa y pidieron ser canjeados por Medvedchuk, un aliado ucraniano del presidente ruso *Vladimir Putin* que está detenido por las autoridades ucranianas.

Cuando se le ha preguntado en Sky News si el Gobierno se involucraría en un posible intercambio, el ministro británico para Irlanda del Norte,* Brandon Lewis*, ha respondido: "En realidad estamos pasando por el proceso de sancionar a las personas cercanas al régimen de *Putin*, no vamos a estudiar cómo podemos ayudar a Rusia".


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (19 Abr 2022)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> Pues estamos jodidos, ahora es cuando hay que creer que las van a utilizar



En la situación actual Rusia no necesita la utilización del arsenal nuclear más allá de miedo que quiera imponer Occidente. En cualquier caso el arsenal convencional ruso contempla elementos como la FOAB de 9000 kilos cuyo poder es similar a una cabeza nuclear táctica.


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Abr 2022)

ucranianos en Polonia


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)

*Los grandes economistas, entre ellos Piketty y Stiglitz, exhortan al G20 a actuar contra las fortunas ocultas de los oligarcas de Rusia.*
Varios economistas de renombre, incluidos el francés *Thomas Piketty* y el estadounidense *Joseph Stiglitz*, instan en una carta a los líderes del *G20* a crear un registro global de activos para identificar mejor las fortunas ocultas de los oligarcas de *Rusia*.

"El caso de los oligarcas rusos es elocuente" en el ocultamiento de fortunas dentro de estructuras opacas, dicen estos economistas en una carta publicada este martes en el diario británico _The Guardian_, y dirigida a los líderes del *G20*.

Poseen "al menos un billón de dólares de riqueza en el extranjero", según las estimaciones transmitidas en la carta, firmada en particular por los franceses *Thomas Piketty* y *Gabriel Zucman*, así como por el premio Nobel estadounidense *Joseph Stiglitz*, todos miembros de la Comisión independiente para la reforma de la fiscalidad internacional de las empresas (*ICRICT*), un grupo de expertos.

Sin embargo, estas fortunas suelen estar escondidas "en sociedades _offshore _cuyos verdaderos dueños son difíciles de determinar", continúan, y añaden que "es precisamente en este muro de opacidad donde se sancionan los esfuerzos de los países". Informa Afp


----------



## Marchamaliano (19 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Pues imagínate lo que van a sufrir las naciones en vías de desarrollo, que van a ser las peor paradas.



Se nos vienen más pateras de la OTAN. Los amos tan contentos.


----------



## Teuro (19 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



A ver si no se equivocan los asesores ucranianos y se lían. Recordad: A Sánchez hay que nombrarle la heróica resistencia española ante la invasión francesa, no vaya a ser que se líe y empiece a echar pestes del Duque de Alba.


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)

*Estados Unidos y sus aliados se reúnen este martes en torno a la guerra en Ucrania con nuevas sanciones contra Rusia sobre la mesa.*
El presidente de *EEUU*, *Joe Biden*, participará este martes en una reunión virtual dedicada a la *guerra en Ucrania*, informa la *Casa Blanca*, mientras *Kiev* asegura que *Rusia* ha lanzado una nueva fase de su ataque en el *Donbás*.

*Biden* discutirá "con los aliados y socios" de *Estados Unidos*, cuya lista no ha sido revelada, el "continuo apoyo a *Ucrania* y los esfuerzos para garantizar que *Rusia* rinda cuentas", ha afirmado un funcionario de la *Casa Blanca*.

En relación a nuevas medidas o sanciones contra *Rusia*, el portavoz del Departamento de Estado, *Ned Price*, asegura que *Washington *continuará aumentando las sanciones financieras y otras medidas económicas contra *Rusia *para que pague el precio de su invasión de *Ucrania*. Informa Afp


----------



## morpheus2010 (19 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> El usuario morpheus201 era una cuenta dormida/reactivada:
> - último mensaje el 16 agosto 2018
> - ha empezado de nuevo a escribir el 8 marzo 2022
> 3 años y 7 meses
> ...



El usuario morpheus2010 es un usuario, sin multinick ni mierdas vuestras, con vida familiar y trabajo mucho trabajo (y no precisamente escribir en foros llenos de ninis y resentidos), que lleva desde 2010 aprox en burbuja y según mi tiempo y los temas de actualidad entra, lee y a veces escribe.
Yo no podría ni querría, teniendo mis obligaciones, pasarme los 1359 días que lleva tu cuenta, una de ellas, creada posteando cada día 3 mensajes o más.
Si vuestra visión del mundo es igual que vuestro ingenio detectivesco sobre mi cuenta no me extraña lo que os leo.


----------



## notengodeudas (19 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Viajar a ver a Zelenski y viajar a ver al Papa son dos visitas que todo líder político que se precie debe realizar.



Y tras tu nombramiento, recibir a Soros el primero, que ni los medios masivos lo saquen y que los factcheckers lo hayan metido en el cajón de cosas a olvidar.





__





¿Es verdad que Sanchez tuvo una reunión "secreta" con Soros el 27 de junio? - La Buloteca · Maldita.es - Periodismo para que no te la cuelen







maldita.es


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)

*Las nuevas armas de EEUU llegan a las fronteras de Ucrania.*
Los nuevos envíos de armas estadounidenses comenzaron a llegar a las fronteras de Ucrania para ser entregadas al ejército de ese país, indicó este lunes un alto funcionario del Pentágono.

"Cuatro vuelos llegaron de Estados Unidos ayer a la región, con diversos equipos", anunció el funcionario que solicitó anonimato.

Un quinto vuelo debería llegar en las próximas 24 horas, "lo que hará cinco vuelos en igual número de días" desde que el presidente Joe Biden anunció el miércoles una nueva ayuda militar por 800 millones de dólares para Ucrania, resaltó.

Además, militares estadounidenses desplegados en el frente oriental de la OTAN desde el inicio de la invasión rusa comenzarán "en los próximos días" a formar a militares ucranianos en el manejo de cañones M777 Howitzer, las piezas de artillería de última generación que Estados Unidos entregó por primera vez al ejército ucraniano.

Aunque su manejo no es fundamentalmente diferente del que conoce el ejército ucraniano, estos cañones utilizan proyectiles de 155 mm, empleados por los países de la OTAN, mientras que Ucrania solo dispone de proyectiles de 152 mm, fabricados por Rusia.

El portavoz del Pentágono, John Kirby, dijo que el primer envío había llegado 48 horas después de que Biden autorizara la entrega de la ayuda, a una "velocidad sin precedentes".


----------



## Julc (19 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> ucranianos en Polonia



Ucros y polacos tienen un pasado muy interesante.

PD: El de la mochila es gilipollas, intentando golpear la cara del otro mientras le patean la suya, en vez de agarrar la pierna del polaco y tirar.


----------



## arriondas (19 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es un trabajo bastante tóxico, al final los que mejor viven y son más felices son los que se dedican a la prensa rosa. De todas formas hay sectores aun más tóxicos como el de la publicidad. Respecto a la calidad de los alumnos que hacen periodismo, solo un poquitín de nivel más que los que hacen educación primaria.



Uno de los miembros de Gomaespuma dijo en su día que la carrera de Ciencias de la Información es una carrera en la que no era fácil entrar, pero sí lo era sacarla. No es una de las gordas, como lo puedan ser Biología, Geología, Ingenierías varias, Historia o Historia del Arte, Derecho, etc


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (19 Abr 2022)

Los residentes del pueblo de Rozovka, región de Zaporizhia, votaron en una reunión nacional para unirse a la República Popular de Donetsk. Por lo tanto, el territorio de la RPD se está expandiendo más allá de las fronteras de la antigua región de Donetsk de Ucrania. Todo será DNR.


----------



## JAG63 (19 Abr 2022)

❗The resistance of the Armed Forces of Ukraine in the settlement Torskoye was completely suppressed, the fighting stopped, all firing points and defense lines were destroyed


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)

El hijoPutin puede terminar la guerra cuando quiera!!!... es fácil, solo tiene que ordenar a los soldados rusos que vuelvan a Rusia y que dejen de ASESINAR ucranianos!!!!


----------



## notengodeudas (19 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pero como va a suspender pagos Rusia teniendo 700.000 millones de dólares en reservas y una deuda de apenas 50.000?
> 
> Yo no sé si vuestro cerebro sufrió al nacer o es debido a algo posterior...



Impago=No pagar en la divisa que te prohibimos usar con la cuenta que te hemos bloqueado


----------



## arriondas (19 Abr 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Ucros y polacos tienen un pasado muy interesante.
> 
> PD: El de la mochila es gilipollas, intentando golpear la cara del otro mientras le patean la suya, en vez de agarrar la pierna del polaco y tirar.



Y tanto. Y amigos, precisamente no son...


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Abr 2022)

Fotos de la columna ucraniana destruida de la cual un video con tanquero ucraniano con una pierna amputada se hizo viral.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Abr 2022)

Dos boquetes paralelos en la obra viva = torpedos. ¿Habia algún submarino bastardo por los alrededores? un incendio no hunde por si solo un barco tan grande, han tenido que existir vias de agua que inundasen los manparos. Es un Kursk de manual, que se preparen los demonios ucranianos, no van a tener cielo para botar.


----------



## Jotagb (19 Abr 2022)

Vladimir Putin hizo varias declaraciones

▪ Rusia soportó una presión sin precedentes de las sanciones occidentales
▪ Las existencias de productos básicos en las cadenas minoristas rusas se están recuperando, la demanda ha vuelto a la normalidad
▪ Durante el último mes y medio, los precios al consumidor en Rusia han aumentado notablemente
▪ Los europeos están experimentando una disminución en el nivel de vida como una de las consecuencias de las sanciones contra la Federación Rusa


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (19 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> A José Andrés se le está quedando cara de místico. Le veo en la próxima tragedia que acuda a ofrecer auxilio ayudando a la gente con una túnica blanca y sandalias



Pues a mí sin embargo me parece que a José Andrés se le ha puesto cara de agente/colaborador de la CIA.


----------



## circodelia2 (19 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Es un puto gafe.
> 
> Que vaya, que vaya...




 
....


----------



## workforfood (19 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Estados Unidos y sus aliados se reúnen este martes en torno a la guerra en Ucrania con nuevas sanciones contra Rusia sobre la mesa.*
> El presidente de *EEUU*, *Joe Biden*, participará este martes en una reunión virtual dedicada a la *guerra en Ucrania*, informa la *Casa Blanca*, mientras *Kiev* asegura que *Rusia* ha lanzado una nueva fase de su ataque en el *Donbás*.
> 
> *Biden* discutirá "con los aliados y socios" de *Estados Unidos*, cuya lista no ha sido revelada, el "continuo apoyo a *Ucrania* y los esfuerzos para garantizar que *Rusia* rinda cuentas", ha afirmado un funcionario de la *Casa Blanca*.
> ...



Pero quedan sanciones por poner, si llevan un mes y medio con todos los días sanciones económicas.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)

La pena, es que Ucrania no tenga bombas atómicas !!!Ucrania, a cambio de que Rusia se comprometiera en el memorándum de Budapest de 1994 a no invadirla y a respetar su independencia, le dio a Moscú 4.400 bombas atómicas que había heredado de la Unión Soviética. 

Ya hemos visto lo bien que Rusia cumple sus acuerdos!!!!!


----------



## pirivi-parava (19 Abr 2022)

Crespo me parece unos de los analistas más certeros y comedidos como ha demostrado en otras situaciones de crisis.
La subida del gas americano a máximos (fuera de fechas invernales ), su efecto en la calle USA,
la depreciación del EUR / DOLAR y su influencia en la balanza comercial europea, 
paralelismos de la evolución de la renta variable USA con el 2008,
acciones erráticas de los bancos centrales,
confinamiento de grandes ciudades en China y la guerra
parecen generar un ambiente de guano potencialmente fuerte entre abril y mayo
A ver si se equivoca


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (19 Abr 2022)

Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> Pues a mí sin embargo me parece que a José Andrés se le ha puesto cara de agente/colaborador de la CIA.



Ya dije que de ese seguro que es mejor no saber sus vicios inconfesables, cosa que aprovechan muy bien las agencias de inteligencia...


----------



## vettonio (19 Abr 2022)

*RT:*

*EE.UU. acusa a China de "repetir como loros la propaganda del Kremlin" y amenaza con "consecuencias" si Pekín ayuda a Rusia a evadir las sanciones*

Publicado:19 abr 2022 02:34 GMT

*"La República Popular China va a tomar sus propias decisiones sobre si todo lo que ha pretendido representar en el sistema internacional durante las últimas décadas, incluido el énfasis en la soberanía estatal y la viabilidad de las fronteras, [...] fue simplemente un espectáculo", señaló el portavoz del Departamento de Estado de EE.UU., Ned Price.*


El portavoz del Departamento de Estado de EE.UU., Ned Price, criticó este lunes la postura de China acerca del conflicto ruso-ucraniano y advirtió que Washington tomará medidas contra el gigante asiático si este suministra ayuda a Rusia.

*"No solo no hemos visto a la República Popular China condenar, como deberían hacer todos los países del mundo, la brutalidad que las fuerzas de Rusia están llevando a cabo contra los ucranianos, contra el pueblo ucraniano, en realidad hemos escuchado a altos funcionarios de la República Popular China repitiendo como loros alguna de la peor y más peligrosa propaganda que emana y ha emanado del Kremlin"*, afirmó el vocero durante una rueda de prensa.

Asimismo, Price señaló que de la postura de Pekín sobre el conflicto depende su credibilidad internacional. "La República Popular China va a tomar sus propias decisiones sobre si todo lo que ha pretendido representar en el sistema internacional durante las últimas décadas, incluido el énfasis en la soberanía estatal y la viabilidad de las fronteras, [...] fue simplemente un espectáculo", dijo, informando que EE.UU. y sus aliados vigilan el nivel de ayuda del gigante asiático al Kremlin.




> *Por supuesto, si la República Popular China proporcionara armas, suministros, buscara ayudar a Rusia a evadir las sanciones, eso tendría graves consecuencias, no solo de nuestra parte, sino también de parte de nuestros aliados y socios*



Al mismo tiempo, Price comunicó que, de momento, Washington no ha registrado ningún envío de armas ni de suministros de China a Rusia.

*Neutralidad disputada*
Pekín mantiene neutralidad desde el inicio de la operación militar rusa en Ucrania y ha criticado repetidamente la política de Occidente acerca del conflicto. Así, el 6 de abril, el portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores chino, Zhao Lijian, declaró que EE.UU. tenía que "dejar de echar más leña al fuego" con sus sanciones y acciones "coercitivas" contra Moscú.


El pasado martes, Zhao afirmó que los movimientos de la OTAN, liderada por Estados Unidos, "aumentaron la tensión entre Rusia y Ucrania hasta el punto de ruptura". Asimismo, citó un sondeo *de opinión pública chino*, según el cual más del 89 % de los participantes coincidieron en que el país norteamericano utiliza la crisis para reforzar su posición hegemónica e intimidar, mientras que solo el 5,6 % consideraron imparcial y justa la postura de Washington.

El pasado martes, el director de la CIA, William Burns, caracterizó a la "China de Xi Jinping" como *"un socio silencioso de la agresión de Putin".* Asimismo, previó que las ambiciones de Pekín lo convierten en "el desafió geopolítico más importante" del siglo XXI.

El mismo día, Zhao condenó "las críticas y sospechas infundadas" dirigidas a su país con motivo del conflicto en Ucrania, y calificó de "completamente inaceptable cualquier intento de presión o amenazas". "*El tiempo mostrará que la postura de China está al lado correcto de la historia", afirmó.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Digo, que ya podían aprender los mass mierda occidentales a la hora de recoger la postura del otro bando.

Esta información de RT es un modelo de imparcialidad y de buena praxis periodística.

Claro que sin aportar ningún comentario propio ni ningún juicio de valor, provoca hilaridad cuando no sorna. Guasa que dirían en Cai.*


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)

Me parece surrealista que Rusia ponga el grito en el cielo por un ataque de Ucrania en territorio ruso. Vamos, que yo te arraso y aniquilo pero a mí no me toques. 

Te voy a reventar y quiero que te quedes de brazos cruzados y que nadie te ayude. 

Vaya mentalidad, la virgen.


----------



## workforfood (19 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La pena, es que Ucrania no tenga bombas atómicas !!!Ucrania, a cambio de que Rusia se comprometiera en el memorándum de Budapest de 1994 a no invadirla y a respetar su independencia, le dio a Moscú 4.400 bombas atómicas que había heredado de la Unión Soviética.
> 
> Ya hemos visto lo bien que Rusia cumple sus acuerdos!!!!!



No eran bombas de Ucrania eran bombas de la URSS fabricación 100% rusa y no solo se hizo en Ucrania sino en todas las exrepúblicas soviéticas.


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)

Aquí no esta todo dicho ni se conoce cual sera el final de todo esto, para mi lo único importante es que no se imponga el matonismo del hijoPutin sobre la civilización.


----------



## chemarin (19 Abr 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Impago=No pagar en la divisa que te prohibimos usar con la cuenta que te hemos bloqueado



Cierto, pero es curioso como los retrasados tipo @Morcillada Mortal insisten en ello, no sé si es que es alguna sesión diabólica que consiste en repetir un mantra y de ese modo joder al enemigo, si no es eso entonces definitivamente es retraso mental.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (19 Abr 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Impago=No pagar en la divisa que te prohibimos usar con la cuenta que te hemos bloqueado



Y qué se supone que se les ha bloqueado si cada día cierra transacciones de recursos energéticos solo con la UE de 1000 millones de dólares. Sumando el resto de transacciones con EEUU, India, China... suponen más de 2500 millones de dólares al día.

Entiendo que te refieres sl bloqueo de las reservas del Banco Central Ruso, otro motivo que evidenciaria que los acreedores no quieren cobrar su deuda, nada que ver con lo que se pretende vender al borregomatrix medio.

No tiene sentido. En cualquier caso tan fácil como que los bancos comerciales rusos refinanciar dicha deuda en dólares y el Estado Ruso se lo reintegra en Rublos, que por cierto se ha devaluado menos que el Euro desde el inicio del conflicto.

No sabéis por donde os da el aire, sois carne de Matrix.....


----------



## Hubardo (19 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Como va el tema?.....han llegado los ukras a la isla de Yuzhny?



Están a punto de tomar Novosibirk.


----------



## la mano negra (19 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Un comandante del Batallón Azov: "Los héroes de Mariupol lucharán hasta el último hombre, están dispuestos a morir"*
> "¿Rendirse? Ni siquiera lo hemos hablado. Los rusos pueden prescindir tranquilamente de sus ultimátum. Los héroes de *Mariupol *lucharán hasta el último hombre, no buscan el martirio sino que están dispuestos a morir. Pero los refuerzos llegarán antes". El comandante *Michail Pirog* se muestra casi desconcertado cuando se le pregunta sobre la posibilidad de que los ucranianos sitiados desde hace casi dos meses opten por rendirse para salvar la vida: "No es una opción que contemplemos", explica con calma.
> 
> A sus 55 años, Pirog lidera el cuarto batallón de voluntarios del *Batallón Azov*, unos 1.000 hombres en el distrito de *Zaporiyia*, la ciudad del centro-sur más cercana a *Mariupol*.
> ...



Eso lo dice este valiente desde Zaporiyia , en donde todavía no ha llegado la línea del frente. Vamos a ver si dice lo mismo cuando lleguen las avanzadillas rusas adonde él está . Hablar por el pellejo de otro es muy fácil. Y lo de que los refuerzos llegarán antes de que los defensores de Mariupol mueran o se rindan , no sé de donde los van a sacar los ucranianos ni como se van a mover por el territorio sin que los achicharren antes los rusos con la artillería , la cohetería y la aviación.


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)

En mi opinión la seguridad de Rusia es solo la excusa, la seguridad de Rusia nunca ha estado en peligro ya que sigue siendo una potencia nuclear. El verdadero motivo es el intento de anexionar de una forma u otra a Ucrania a la Federación Rusa, ya sea directamente o por títere interpuesto.


----------



## Remequilox (19 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Claro, pero en ese caso es el acreedor el que renuncia al cobro.



Las cosas a veces NO son como parecen.
No es que el acreedor (fondo de inversión occidental, por ejemplo), renuncie a cobrar, ni que el creditor (Tesoro de Rusia) renuncie a pagar.
Lo que sucede es que el poder político del acreedor impide que el acreedor pueda cobrar el pago que el creditor ha enviado.
El resultado agregado es que las finanzas de los países acreedores resultan debilitadas, pues temporalmente pierden el ingreso que les supondrá el pago, y a su vez, las finanzas del creditor resultan beneficiadas, pues ese incobro resulta en un saldo disponible mayor, durante un tiempo indefinido.

A cambio de prestar este servicio de financiación "invisible" a favor del creditor, el regulador occidental impone asumir una penalización o coste moral: ver "manchado" tu _credit score_ con un incidente de liquidez.

Si no fuera porque al parecer son enemigos acérrimos declarados, parecería que el tejemaneje es un juego de trileros, y que el "regulador occidental" está haciendo lo necesario para facilitar la financiación a la actividad bélica del "rival oriental".

Nota: A su vez estos derechos de cobro, efectivamente pagados pero no liquidados (incobrados), son perfectamente válidos para establecer mecanismos triangulares de compensación de obligaciones mutuas. Tipo el gas que te tengo que pagar, no te lo pago, y a cambio el cupón de los bonos que no he cobrado, ya no te lo reclamo.

Nota 2: Para que la estafa sea creíble, el regulador del acreedor debe proclamar que la mancha en el _credit score_ es lo más peor posible que a alguien le puede suceder, y el creditor debe protestar airadamente proclamando la injusticia e ilegalidad de tal medida. Si ambas dos partes hacen bien su teatro, la mentira parece verdad y el engaño cuela.


----------



## vettonio (19 Abr 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Ucros y polacos tienen un pasado muy interesante.
> 
> PD: El de la mochila es gilipollas, intentando golpear la cara del otro mientras le patean la suya, en vez de agarrar la pierna del polaco y tirar.



Tirar no, retorcer como si no hubiera mañana y adiós tobillo.


----------



## arriondas (19 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La pena, es que Ucrania no tenga bombas atómicas !!!Ucrania, a cambio de que Rusia se comprometiera en el memorándum de Budapest de 1994 a no invadirla y a respetar su independencia, le dio a Moscú 4.400 bombas atómicas que había heredado de la Unión Soviética.
> 
> Ya hemos visto lo bien que Rusia cumple sus acuerdos!!!!!



Pero si fueron los EEUU quienes presionaron a Ucrania para que se desnuclearizase, bajo amenaza de sanciones. Lo recordó un conforero hace unos días.


----------



## vettonio (19 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Uno de los miembros de Gomaespuma dijo en su día que la carrera de Ciencias de la Información es una carrera en la que no era fácil entrar, pero sí lo era sacarla. No es una de las gordas, como lo puedan ser Biología, Geología, Ingenierías varias, Historia o Historia del Arte, Derecho, etc



Veáse la pirada y la consorte.


----------



## Argentium (19 Abr 2022)

*La brecha de suministro de la OPEP+ se amplía en marzo, ya que las sanciones afectan a la producción rusa*
12:45 || 19/04/2022


----------



## alnitak (19 Abr 2022)

este ss un fracasado

ahora wue ya estamos todos los burbujos invertido y pensando en salirnos vuene eate payaso con estas

no me.extraña que sea un pobre hombre que viene en una mierda de apartamento en el oeste de madrid


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)

Cada día que se permita al hijoPutin continuar con esta locura peor parada saldrá Rusia.


----------



## capitán almeida (19 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Se habla mucho de los "oligarcas rusos" y se comparan con los americanos "Zuckerberg", "Bezos", "Gates", "Cook". Creo que la comparación no es del todo correcta, los americanos los metería mas como "gurus". Los oligarcas suelen ser aquellas personas que se hacen fuertes en sectores concretos de la economía de un país en fuerte crecimiento y en muy variados sectores, no los que son en el sector de moda. Los "oligargas norteamericanos" serían aquellos que se forraron con el crecimiento desmedido de EEUU a finales del siglo XIX y principios del XX, sus nombres serían más los Cornelius Vanderbilt, John D. Rockefeller, Andrew Carnegie, J.P Morgan, y Henry Ford, etc.



Hombre teniendo en cuenta que los gurús que citas tienen negocios en todos los ámbitos y en especial en aquellos que suponen contratos con el gobierno federal yo creo que si no son oligarcas deben ser oligarquinos al menos...


----------



## capitán almeida (19 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Aquí no esta todo dicho ni se conoce cual sera el final de todo esto, para mi lo único importante es que no se imponga el matonismo del hijoPutin sobre la civilización.


----------



## Jotagb (19 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *RT:*
> 
> *EE.UU. acusa a China de "repetir como loros la propaganda del Kremlin" y amenaza con "consecuencias" si Pekín ayuda a Rusia a evadir las sanciones*
> 
> ...



Los yankis parece que aún no se han dado cuenta que ya no son los dueños del mundo.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (19 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Las cosas a veces NO son como parecen.
> No es que el acreedor (fondo de inversión occidental, por ejemplo), renuncie a cobrar, ni que el creditor (Tesoro de Rusia) renuncie a pagar.
> Lo que sucede es que el poder político del acreedor impide que el acreedor pueda cobrar el pago que el creditor ha enviado.
> El resultado agregado es que las finanzas de los países acreedores resultan debilitadas, pues temporalmente pierden el ingreso que les supondrá el pago, y a su vez, las finanzas del creditor resultan beneficiadas, pues ese incobro resulta en un saldo disponible mayor, durante un tiempo indefinido.
> ...



Efectivamente, responde a un sin sentido que para más INRI se simplifica hasta la estupidez por parte de los medios de desinformación.


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)

Tanque ruso siendo convertido en parrilla de carne por la artillería ucraniana.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 Abr 2022)

⚡Los residentes del pueblo de Rozovka, región de Zaporozhye, votaron en una asamblea popular por unirse a la República Popular de Donetsk.

Por lo tanto, el territorio de la RPD se está expandiendo más allá de las fronteras de la antigua región de Donetsk de Ucrania. Todo será DNR
(fuente Telegram canal Intel Slava Z)


----------



## cryfar74 (19 Abr 2022)

*14:17 hora de Moscú*


Reportado desde la escena:




> ...resistencia de la APU en n.p. Torskoe está completamente reprimido. La lucha cesó, todos los puestos de tiro y líneas de defensa fueron destruidos.






*14:14 hora de Moscú*


La situación en el norte de la LDNR




> _Según informes de la parte ucraniana, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF continúan moviéndose hacia el sur desde Izyum hacia Slavyansk. Ahora la lucha continúa en el pueblo de Dolgenkoe. Esto está justo en la frontera de las regiones de Kharkov y Donetsk. Quedan un poco más de 20 km hasta Slavyansk.
> También se está implementando un plan para rodear la agrupación AFU, que ocupó Severodonetsk, Lysichansk. Se informa sobre el lanzamiento en esta dirección n. el asentamiento de Kremennaya, al oeste del cual hay batallas por el asentamiento. Zarechnoe y Torskoe. Las batallas por el asentamiento también continúan. Popasnaya y Rubezhnoye.
> 
> 
> ...






*14:06 hora de Moscú*


❗La situación en el noreste de Kharkiv a partir del 19 de abril de 2022




> _▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania completaron por la fuerza la evacuación de la población civil del norte de Saltovka, creando áreas fortificadas en el MRC Internacionalista (50.040664, 36.343340) y edificios residenciales (50.037482520998275, 36.35333240368189). Los que no tuvieron tiempo de evacuar fueron enviados a los sótanos.
> ▪ Las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas están equipadas en el pueblo de cabañas en Tsirkuny-1. La parte ucraniana advirtió a los residentes locales que los civiles deberían sentarse en los refugios antiaéreos durante dos semanas.
> ▪Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania abandonaron el DRG y minaron el cinturón forestal a lo largo de la carretera Tsirkuny-Kutuzovka.
> ▪En un futuro cercano, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania planean lanzar una contraofensiva. Planean hacer pasar los hechos de los ataques a sus posiciones en el norte de Saltovka como bombardeos deliberados de la población civil, que ya no está allí. Quieren nivelar las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en Tsirkuny junto con el pueblo mismo.
> ...






*12:24 hora de Moscú*


Revisión de Y. Podolyaka a las 11:00 19/04/2022: _La situación en los frentes_


Entonces, Kiev ha cruzado la "línea roja" en el tema del bombardeo de territorios rusos, y ahora tenemos que esperar la reacción de Moscú. Y comenzó la purga de Azovstal, que inmediatamente se convirtió en un intento desesperado por parte de Kiev de salvar a los militantes de Azov de represalias legales.









*11:44 hora de Moscú*


Se informa que en Torsk y Zarechny (antes la ciudad de Kirovsk) hay batallas. El ejército ruso opera en las cercanías de Torsky. Los ucranianos volaron el puente que cruza el río Zherebets entre estos asentamientos, impidiendo que los rusos se acercaran a Yampol y Krasny Liman.












*11:39 UTC*



*Declaración urgente del Cuartel General de Coordinación Interdepartamental de la Federación Rusa para la Respuesta Humanitaria en Ucrania*
Según la información fidedigna disponible, el Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania está preparando otra provocación monstruosa para acusar al personal militar de la Federación Rusa de los llamados crímenes de guerra con la destrucción masiva de civiles en la región de Odessa.
Con este fin, en un futuro próximo está previsto vestir una de las unidades SBU con el uniforme del personal militar ruso y ejecutar de manera demostrativa a los residentes locales.
Las agencias de noticias ucranianas y occidentales publicarán materiales fotográficos y de video de esta acción con supuestas "atrocidades rusas" para la promoción cínica inmediata de falsificaciones.
La próxima provocación de las autoridades ucranianas demuestra su actitud inhumana hacia el destino de los civiles en Ucrania y atestigua el total desprecio por todas las normas de moralidad y derecho internacional humanitario.
Advertimos de antemano a los países del "Occidente civilizado" dirigido por los Estados Unidos que la Federación Rusa tiene una base de evidencia operativa sobre los terribles crímenes que se avecinan del régimen de Kiev.
_❗ Teniendo en cuenta la situación catastrófica que se ha desarrollado en la planta metalúrgica de Azovstal, además de guiarse por principios puramente humanos, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas ofrecen una vez más militantes de batallones nacionalistas y mercenarios extranjeros a partir de las 12:00 (hora de Moscú) 19 de abril , 2022 para detener cualquier hostilidad y deponer las armas. A todos los que deponen las armas se les garantiza la conservación de la vida. 

◽ Para la implementación práctica de las actividades de esta operación humanitaria regular, se proporciona el siguiente algoritmo de acciones: 

a partir de las 13:00 (hora de Moscú) se establece una conexión continua entre las partes rusa y ucraniana para el intercambio mutuo de información; 
a partir de las 13:30 (hora de Moscú) militantes de batallones nacionalistas y mercenarios extranjeros - por un lado, las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas junto con las formaciones militares de la República Popular de Donetsk - por otro lado, declaran un "régimen de silencio" y garantizan su estricta observancia. 

◽ El inicio real del "régimen de silencio" por ambos lados está indicado por el izamiento de banderas: 

del lado ruso - rojo, del lado ucraniano - blanco alrededor de todo el perímetro de Azovstal. Además, el hecho de que las partes están listas para introducir un “régimen de silencio” se confirma a través de todos los canales de comunicación; 
de 14:00 a 16:00 (hora de Moscú) - la salida de todas las unidades armadas ucranianas y mercenarios extranjeros, sin excepción, sin armas ni municiones. _

❗ Una vez más, hacemos un llamado a las autoridades oficiales de Kiev para que muestren prudencia, den las instrucciones apropiadas a los militantes para que detengan la resistencia sin sentido y abandonen el centro de la resistencia. Pero al darse cuenta de que no recibirán tales órdenes y órdenes de las autoridades de Kiev, los instamos a que tomen esa decisión por sí mismos y depongan las armas.
Además, hacemos un llamamiento a todo el personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y mercenarios extranjeros: con la actitud cínica de las autoridades de Kiev, les espera un destino poco envidiable. No tientes a tu destino, pero toma la única decisión correcta de detener las hostilidades y deponer las armas ahora, dondequiera que tus "curadores" te obliguen a luchar por las ideas del nazismo. La Federación Rusa garantiza a cada uno de ustedes la preservación de la vida y el cumplimiento de todas las normas de la Convención de Ginebra sobre el trato de los prisioneros de guerra, como ya sucedió con el personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que se había rendido previamente en Mariupol. .
Esta declaración urgente está sujeta a publicación y comunicación inmediatas a las Naciones Unidas, la OSCE, el Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja y otras organizaciones internacionales a través de todos los recursos de información disponibles.




*11:31 hora de Moscú*


Mapa general de hits de la mañana.


----------



## alnitak (19 Abr 2022)

antonio es gafe verdad ??

o sea que arrasaremos kiev en breve


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (19 Abr 2022)

El Soviet de Krivoy Rog renace, adios Banderistan:


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)

Soldado ruso gravemente herido se rinde, los ucranianos le verán y evacuan


----------



## Arraki (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## piru (19 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> si pero tiene voz de experto, buena diccion, buena entonacion, hay muchos expertos asi de todos los campos
> pero bueno de armamento sabe ya que ha hecho muchos videos de eso, es friky de los modelos , las caracteristicas y todo eso
> por lo demas es un opinologo mas, un geoestratega mas
> por lo menos creo que es objetivo y neutral, pero es un peliculas




Es un cayetano hablando du su hobby favorito.


----------



## Honkler (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## la mano negra (19 Abr 2022)

En la mazmorra ucraniana , al final , no va a querer quedarse ni el Tato.


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)

Buen lanzamiento de torreta, que se que os gustan


----------



## vettonio (19 Abr 2022)

Acertarle a la casa, pase. Pero el impacto de lleno en la línea de soldados que salen corriendo, es impresionante.


----------



## frangelico (19 Abr 2022)

A Kievarsovia va a ir el idiota este , a posar en un estudio.


----------



## la mano negra (19 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


>



Eso es que la mesa la ha rayado con el portafotos . Es que es una mesas muy delicada con un barniz muy tenue y hay que tener mucho cuidado porque se raya con facilidad.


----------



## visaman (19 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> A raíz de esa reunión la nueva política agraria cambiara para que en lugar de hortalizas pasemos al cultivo de coca



no es mala solución para la que se nos viene encima, nos convertimos en un narcoestado, si eso estúdiate la serie esa de gomorra


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)

Ataque ucraniano a una casa usada por los ruskis. Como corren


----------



## crocodile (19 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Es evidente que el peso específico de España no le permite plena libertad de movimiento, pero de ahí a tener muestras tan efusivas de subyugación frente a ciertos elementos de poder va un buen trecho. Maxime cuando se asumen riesgos importantes sin ser sometidos a consulta popular.
> 
> No le llaman ni para las reuniones estratégicas, no se a que cojones se debe tanta sobreexposición del tonto este.



Aunque sea un lerdo también le habrán rellenado la cuenta bancaria, eso sí , menos que a alemanes y la Von der follen pero a nadie le amarga un dulce .


----------



## Botones Sacarino (19 Abr 2022)

La artillería ucraniana detecta una casa ocupada por rusos en Donestk y la destroza con ellos dentro.






Por cierto, solo en las morgues de Dnipro hay 1500 cadáveres de soldados rusos que el gobierno ruso se niega a repatriar pese a que los ucranianos no piden nada en contrapartida. El alcalde dice que sin siguen negándose a recibirlos serán incinerados o enterrados en una fosa común.

*Ucrania informa de 1.500 soldados rusos muertos en la ciudad de Dnipro*


Ucrania informa de 1.500 soldados rusos muertos en la ciudad de Dnipro

Las autoridades ucranianas han informado del hallazgo de más de 1.500 soldados rusos muertos en la ciudad de Dnipro, en el centro-este de Ucrania y a unos 30 kilómetros de Zaporiyia. Los cuerpos han sido trasladados a cuatro morgues de la localidad, según ha trasladado el teniente de alcalde, Mijailo Lissenko, a la televisión financiada por Estados Unidos Nastoyashcheye Vremya. En este punto, Lissenko ha hecho un llamamiento a las madres de los soldados rusos para que acudan a Ucrani ...

Leer más: Ucrania informa de 1.500 soldados rusos muertos en la ciudad de Dnipro

(c) 2022 Europa Press. Está expresamente prohibida la redistribución y la redifusión de este contenido sin su previo y expreso consentimiento.


Ucrania informa de 1.500 soldados rusos muertos en la ciudad de Dnipro


----------



## ccartech (19 Abr 2022)

El estremecedor salto al vacío de los pilotos rusos y el fantasma de un sabotaje de sus propios generales


En los últimos días aumentaron un 50% las incursiones de los aviones rusos sobre Ucrania. Pero la inteligencia de Kiev asegura que los oficiales del Kremlin se aseguran que los aviadores impactados no sobrevivan ni puedan ser tomados prisioneros




www.infobae.com


----------



## vettonio (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Remequilox (19 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Efectivamente, responde a un sin sentido que para más INRI se simplifica hasta la estupidez por parte de los medios de desinformación.



Hay otra derivada.
USA accedió al poder hegemónico mundial cuando, entre otras, proveyó al mundo mundial de una moneda/mecanismo de intercambio. El dólar divisa. (Antes habían sido la libra patrón oro, o el real de a ocho de plata hispano)
Ha sido el gran producto/servicio de exportación USA. 
USA "exporta" dólares divisa por valor al menos equivalente a TODO el volumen de comercio internacional junto. 
O sea, el mayor "exportador" del mundo mundial es USA. 
Y a cambio, recibe a coste "casi gratis para su economía", bienes y servicios de todas partes.

En este lío de la guerra de Ucrania, por cuestiones del teatro político, resulta que el dólar debía salir de la ecuación. Pero claro, eso deja a una buena parte de los países y los intercambios sin unidad de cuenta y medio de pago. 
O peor aun, abre la posibilidad cierta de que el dólar deje de ser ese medio líquido, libre y universal.
Así que las autoridades regulatorias USA han inventado un curioso artefacto jurídico: el "No-Dólar"
A través de este mecanismo de no-dolarizar las salidas de pagos del Tesoro Ruso, se genera en la economía rusa un remanente contable de dólares no-salidos, que puede ser utilizado como equivalente a los dólares de verdad no-entrados en dicha economía.
Es exactamente igual pagar y cobrar en dólares, como no-pagar y no-cobrar en no-dólares. 
(La negación de una negación es una afirmación.)
El resto del ajuste fino, es mera política monetaria interior. Que es lo que el BCR está haciendo, y muy bien.


----------



## la mano negra (19 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Acertarle a la casa, pase. Pero el impacto de lleno en la línea de soldados que salen corriendo, es impresionante.



Combinación de dron y artillería . Es algo terrorífico . La infantería lo tiene verdaderamente crudo. Uno de los soldados ha recibido metralla de la explosión y sigue corriendo, pobre . El mismo instinto de supervivencia le empuja a correr de forma ciega. Que puta es la guerra .


----------



## Arraki (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## visaman (19 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> A José Andrés se le está quedando cara de místico. Le veo en la próxima tragedia que acuda a ofrecer auxilio ayudando a la gente con una túnica blanca y sandalias



lo dudo mucho con la de miyoyes que le donan los millonetis usanos a su fundación, cuando salga de primera plana el tema le veo en un yate por el caribe lleno de putas de alto standing y farlopa desestresandose un rato largo


----------



## visaman (19 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> En la situación actual Rusia no necesita la utilización del arsenal nuclear más allá de miedo que quiera imponer Occidente. En cualquier caso el arsenal convencional ruso contempla elementos como la FOAB de 9000 kilos cuyo poder es similar a una cabeza nuclear táctica.



putin me preocupa menos, pero Biden no tiene el control de nada y los que le controlan pueden desencadenar lo que no deben


----------



## mazuste (19 Abr 2022)

El sobre exceso de deuda ya estaba catalogado por el padre de todos los bancos centrales, BPI ,en 2019
cuando publicó un documento de trabajo en el que pide *"medidas de política monetaria no convencionales"*
para *"aislar la economía real de un mayor deterioro de las condiciones financieras".*
https://www.bis.org/publ/work804.pdf


----------



## alcorconita (19 Abr 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Combinación de dron y artillería . Es algo terrorífico . La infantería lo tiene verdaderamente crudo. Uno de los soldados ha recibido metralla de la explosión y sigue corriendo, pobre . El mismo instinto de supervivencia le empuja a correr de forma ciega. Que puta es la guerra .



Joder, es que son escasos segundos entre un impacto y otro. Estamos hablando de poder dirigir el proyectil en tiempo real hasta el impacto.

Telita. Acojona, sí.


----------



## vettonio (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## visaman (19 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Vladimir Putin hizo varias declaraciones
> 
> ▪ Rusia soportó una presión sin precedentes de las sanciones occidentales
> ▪ Las existencias de productos básicos en las cadenas minoristas rusas se están recuperando, la demanda ha vuelto a la normalidad
> ...



pero lo que nos preguntamos todos es si tu has foll.. en semana santa


----------



## visaman (19 Abr 2022)

Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> Pues a mí sin embargo me parece que a José Andrés se le ha puesto cara de agente/colaborador de la CIA.



no llega a eso créeme


----------



## vettonio (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## vettonio (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)

En la mente de los propagandistas rusos, los ucranianos son simultáneamente judíos Y nazis (la figura de la izquierda es una versión modificada de la caricatura antisemita del notorio "comerciante feliz")


----------



## notengodeudas (19 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Y qué se supone que se les ha bloqueado si cada día cierra transacciones de recursos energéticos solo con la UE de 1000 millones de dólares. Sumando el resto de transacciones con EEUU, India, China... suponen más de 2500 millones de dólares al día.
> 
> *Entiendo que te refieres sl bloqueo de las reservas del Banco Central Ruso, otro motivo que evidenciaria que los acreedores no quieren cobrar su deuda, nada que ver con lo que se pretende vender al borregomatrix medio.*
> 
> ...



El detector de ironía un poco petado lo tienes, pero más o menos te ha funcionado. Venía a decir que si no cobran es porque no quieren, Rusia tiene divisas porque sigue vendiendo hidrocarburos, etc y cobrándolo a todos incluido USA


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)

Bueno, bueno, bueno... Las autoridades de Kirguistán le han dicho a Moscú que no permitirán que Rusia construya un laboratorio biológico de categoría 3 en Kirguistán - Radio Azattyk.

Entonces, ¿primero Putin inventó una mentira sobre la amenaza que los biolaboratorios de EE. UU. en UA representan para RU y luego trataron de construir los suyos propios?

¡Siempre mintiendo!


----------



## piru (19 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Graham Phillips
> *Exclusive Interview - Aiden Aslin (Mercenario ingles capturado en Mariupol)*



Tiene pinta de forero fanegas virgendoritos:


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (19 Abr 2022)

Bloomberg escribe que la UE tiene la intención de cubrir la mayor parte de los costos de la reconstrucción de Ucrania en la posguerra.

Según la agencia, la Comisión Europea planea crear un fondo (similar al fondo europeo COVID) a través del cual se destinará la financiación. Al mismo tiempo, según Bloomberg, aún no se sabe exactamente cómo se distribuirán las subvenciones y los préstamos. 

Fuentes de Bloomberg confirmaron que la jefa de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, aún no ha nombrado el monto, ya que la guerra aún continúa. Sin embargo, la cifra alcanzará los cientos de miles de millones de euros.


----------



## chapuzator (19 Abr 2022)

Lo de los comentaríos en el mundo metiendose con pedgho es tontería, en el país encuentras muchocientos comentarios en los que por lo mesmo le quieren chupar la polla y tragarse el requesón.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 Abr 2022)

La fase 2 ya activada, enlace con 26 vídeos…





"ВТОРАЯ ФАЗА" официально началась! ПОЛЫХАЕТ по всему ДОНБАССУ! Карты боевых действий, сводки Юрий Подоляка - 19 апреля (26 видео) смотреть онлайн в хорошем качестве







voenhronika.ru


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)

“El rublo ya no es una moneda libremente convertible”, admitió Kudrin a los periodistas. Algo impensable hace apenas 2 meses. Kudrin, a quien se considera cercano a Putin, no puede ocultar su decepción.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (19 Abr 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> El detector de ironía un poco petado lo tienes, pero más o menos te ha funcionado. Venía a decir que si no cobran es porque no quieren, Rusia tiene divisas porque sigue vendiendo hidrocarburos, etc y cobrándolo a todos incluido USA



Ah, lo siento. El detector de ironía ya está machacado por la cantidad de iletrados, CM's y troles varios. Siento haberte confundido con uno de ellos. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Impresionante (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Arraki (19 Abr 2022)

*  *


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (19 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Todo lo que sale de Rusia es PROPAGANDA.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (19 Abr 2022)

Qué tiene que ver esto con la guerra????

Forma parte de la propaganda???


----------



## alfonbass (19 Abr 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> Pues si sigue como ahora, que cada sancion nos ha perjudicado el doble a nosotros que a ellos. Si, es para echarse a temblar como estará España en el tercer trimestre.



Que nos está perjudicando es cierto, yo no diría que el doble, porque a la larga no es así, y ese es el problema para Rusia, ese "a la larga"


----------



## Mitrofán (19 Abr 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> El viaje de Antonio Sánchez va a ser el principio del fin para Farlopenski.



no creo que lo reciba, debe tener constancia del mal fario que acompaña a su persona


----------



## Impresionante (19 Abr 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Todo lo que sale de Rusia es PROPAGANDA.



Al menos no ha dicho que se mete de todo por la nariz, no llores anda


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (19 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Al menos no ha dicho que se mete de todo por la nariz, no llores anda



Se te olvido decir el resto de la propaganda.
Que se mete coca, es nazi, y no esta en kyiv por que es un cobarde.

Ya me gustaría tener un presidente como el, no le llega el zar ni a la suela


----------



## alfonbass (19 Abr 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Que si coño que con un gobierno de nazis de mierda con 1000 cabezas nucleares todo sería felicidad. Acojonante.



Precisamente no es quien está amenazando con usarlas a media Europa "porque las fronteras tienen que ser las que yo quiera"....


----------



## Seronoser (19 Abr 2022)

La deuda rusa en manos extranjeras es menor de un 10%.

El total de deuda en 2021 ascendió a 255.000 millones de euros (recordemos que España tiene una deuda de 1.430.000 millones de euros, con mucho menos menos PIB).

Por tanto la deuda rusa en manos extranjeras, un 10%, fue de unos 25.000 millones de euros.

Por contra la deuda de España en manos extranjeras, asciende como mínimo a un 55%, lo que equivale a 800.000 millones de euros.

Bonita comparación:
25.000 millones vs 800.000 millones.

Pero Rusia va a sufrir mushhhhhooooo


----------



## Bimbo (19 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>


----------



## Octubrista (19 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Bloomberg escribe que la UE tiene la intención de cubrir la mayor parte de los costos de la reconstrucción de Ucrania en la posguerra.
> 
> Según la agencia, la Comisión Europea planea crear un fondo (similar al fondo europeo COVID) a través del cual se destinará la financiación. Al mismo tiempo, según Bloomberg, aún no se sabe exactamente cómo se distribuirán las subvenciones y los préstamos.
> 
> Fuentes de Bloomberg confirmaron que la jefa de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, aún no ha nombrado el monto, ya que la guerra aún continúa. Sin embargo, la cifra alcanzará los cientos de miles de millones de euros.



Expansión monetaria sin límites, devaluación del patrimonio de los europeos.

El empobrecimiento viene por todas las variables, se ve perfectamente que los dirigentes de la UE, y de los países europeos, individualmente, no están al servicio de sus ciudadanos.

Sólo el húngaro, que declaró que sus decisiones van en función de los intereses de los húngaros.


----------



## Bishop (19 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es que estamos en el peor escenario posible: Rusia invade un país *por que le sale de los cojones* y además son "intocable" porque tengo 5.000 cabezas nucleares, así que puedo ir poco a poco conquistar Ucranai ante una victoria segura, nadie me lo va a impedir.
> 
> Mientras tanto se demuestra que los ucranianos fueron ingenuos y estúpidos al deshacerse de las 1.000 cabezas nucleares que heredaron de la URSS, si las hubieran tenido Rusia jamás les habría tocado un pelo.
> 
> Pero es que además hay una serie de potencias medias que se adscribieron al Tratado de No Prolirefación Nuclear que quedan como subnormales, no tengo nukes mientras que Putin amenaza que no nos va a dar tiempo ni a pestañear, con lo que estos países lo que debieron en su moemnto es llenarse de cabezas nucleares para evitar que el matón de la clase te haga bulling cuando le salga de los cojones. ¿Qué va a ocurrir? Pues que naciones como Polonia, Holanda, Italia, Turquía, España, Bélgia, Suecia, Finlandia, Chequia, Eslovaquia, Rumanía, Grecia y Alemania ya están tardando en enriquecer uranio e investigar misiles hipersónicos. Además de submarinos nucleares. Si no lo hacen es porque el "amigo" norteamericano dirá "No hacerlo, que ya os protegeré yo dado el caso" ...



Porque "le sale de los cojones" no. Lo sabes perfectamente. Parte de la razones se han debatido largo y tendido en el hilo.

Efectivamente, el principal interesado que la mayor parte de Occidente no tenga armamento nuclear propio es EEUU, pero por interés bastardo propio claramente. De Gaulle sabía muy lo que se hacía y pudo hacerlo a tiempo, por si acaso. Otros quisieron emularlo años más tarde y volaron por los aires. Por obra y gracia del "amigo" estadounidense.


----------



## tomcat ii (19 Abr 2022)

El famoso 'rodillo de artillería' ruso han sido los petardos de esta noche? Por qué han parado? No tienen más? No puede ser tan patético, no? Incluso yo que ya lo sabía (vease enlace a mi hilo) me sorprendo de que sea miserablemente paupérrimo.

Hagamos apuestas sobre la próxima ofensiva del Donbás


----------



## Remequilox (19 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Bloomberg escribe que la UE tiene la intención de cubrir la mayor parte de los costos de la reconstrucción de Ucrania en la posguerra.
> 
> Según la agencia, la Comisión Europea planea crear un fondo (similar al fondo europeo COVID) a través del cual se destinará la financiación. Al mismo tiempo, según Bloomberg, aún no se sabe exactamente cómo se distribuirán las subvenciones y los préstamos.
> 
> Fuentes de Bloomberg confirmaron que la jefa de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, aún no ha nombrado el monto, ya que la guerra aún continúa. Sin embargo, la cifra alcanzará los cientos de miles de millones de euros.



Forma de hacer oficioso que la reconstrucción de la destrucción la pagaremos los europeos.

Supongo que animados por esto, esta mañana los ucranianos dinamitaron un puente propio, para tener más cosas que reconstruir ya que paga Europa.

El Fondo NGEU (fondo Covid) es de 800.000 M€.
El Fondo UREU (Ukranian Recovery European Union), irá más o menos por las mismas magnitudes.


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## tomcat ii (19 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Es evidente que el peso específico de España no le permite plena libertad de movimiento, pero de ahí a tener muestras tan efusivas de subyugación frente a ciertos elementos de poder va un buen trecho. Maxime cuando se asumen riesgos importantes sin ser sometidos a consulta popular.
> 
> No le llaman ni para las reuniones estratégicas, no se a que cojones se debe tanta sobreexposición del tonto este.



Pues al presi alemán no le reciben.


----------



## ussser (19 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Bloomberg escribe que la UE tiene la intención de cubrir la mayor parte de los costos de la reconstrucción de Ucrania en la posguerra.
> 
> Según la agencia, la Comisión Europea planea crear un fondo (similar al fondo europeo COVID) a través del cual se destinará la financiación. Al mismo tiempo, según Bloomberg, aún no se sabe exactamente cómo se distribuirán las subvenciones y los préstamos.
> 
> Fuentes de Bloomberg confirmaron que la jefa de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, aún no ha nombrado el monto, ya que la guerra aún continúa. Sin embargo, la cifra alcanzará los cientos de miles de millones de euros.



Vaya negociazo van hacer los habituales. Comisión en las armas que destruyen y luego en los ladrillos que reconstruyen. Todo ya inventado.


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## circodelia2 (19 Abr 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso declaró que una unidad del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania planea vestirse con uniformes rusos y fusilar a residentes civiles.

De un presidente farlopero se puede esperar cualquier guarrada.










Ucrania prepara una provocación para acusar a los militares rusos de asesinatos masivos de civiles en la región de Odesa, denuncia Rusia


El Ministerio de Defensa ruso declaró que una unidad del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania planea vestirse con uniformes rusos y fusilar a residentes civiles.




actualidad-rt.com


----------



## Michael_Knight (19 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



No sé si esto es verdad o fake, pero la redacción es bastante putapénica, la verdad, parece que la ha hecho un chaval de 3º de la ESO con no demasiadas luces.


----------



## visaman (19 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La deuda rusa en manos extranjeras es menor de un 10%.
> 
> El total de deuda en 2021 ascendió a 255.000 millones de euros (recordemos que España tiene una deuda de 1.430.000 millones de euros, con mucho menos menos PIB).
> 
> ...



como haya falta de condones en Rusia te vas a enterar


----------



## visaman (19 Abr 2022)

ays tito Putin mándame la rusa por servicios prestados a portes pagados y que sepa español eh


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (19 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Los drones, nano bots, unicornios artillados y tal, sirven para lo que sirven y dan para lo que dan, pero contra la artilleria masiva rusa no hay tu tía, o pones muertos encima de la mesa o no hay nada que hacer y es evidente que los USA no los van a poner.

Ya lo siento por los ucranianos, para la próxima ya saben lo que hay, de continuar existiendo como país.


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Abr 2022)

Otra estrella de Hollywood como el francotirador Wally.











@Afroditaa1984

El "veterinario de la Marina" estadounidense que se ofrece como voluntario en Ucrania, no conoce la seguridad básica de las armas. Se me olvidó añadir que su plataforma de pecho (para las revistas) también está vacía, este payaso larping vino a Ucrania para sesiones de fotos.


----------



## ZARGON (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (19 Abr 2022)

Si le hubiesen plantado una bomba A a Hitler en 1939. millones de personas no habrian sido asesinadas.


----------



## Peineto (19 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> ays tito Putin mándame la rusa por servicios prestados a portes pagados y que sepa español eh




Μολὼν λαβέ


----------



## computer_malfuction (19 Abr 2022)

Kiev admite que Mariúpol «ya no existe»


Las autoridades se rinden a la evidencia de que la ciudad portuaria, de gran valor estratégico, simbólico y económico para Rusia, está a punto de ser invadida




www.leonoticias.com


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (19 Abr 2022)

NO

Yo no ignoro a nadie.

Son los prorusos los que me han ignorado. No aceptan las críticas de pensamiento opuesto al suyo. Igual que su amo.


----------



## pemebe (19 Abr 2022)

Editorial de "Le Monde" de hoy.

Ucrania: los europeos se enfrentan a grandes decisiones

Mientras los rusos comienzan su ofensiva en el Donbass, la Unión Europea no tiene más remedio que intensificar sus sanciones contra Rusia y su apoyo a Ucrania.

La ofensiva militar en el Donbass anunciada por Moscú, que según el presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky comenzó el lunes 18 de abril, es ante todo una admisión de fracaso. La primera fase de la guerra de Rusia en Ucrania, cuyo objetivo era tomar Kiev para instalar un régimen amigo en una guerra relámpago, se encontró con una tremenda resistencia del ejército, la población y los dirigentes ucranianos. Vladimir Putin tuvo que revisar sus planes y retirar sus tropas de la región de Kiev para concentrarse en el este.

Mientras los rusos han comenzado su ofensiva en el Donbass, la Unión Europea no tiene más remedio que intensificar sus sanciones contra Rusia y su apoyo a Ucrania.

*La ofensiva militar en el Donbass* anunciada por Moscú, que según el presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky comenzó el lunes 18 de abril, *es ante todo una admisión de fracaso*. La primera fase de la guerra de Rusia en Ucrania, cuyo objetivo era tomar Kiev para instalar un régimen amigo en una guerra relámpago, se encontró con una tremenda resistencia del ejército, la población y los dirigentes ucranianos. *Vladimir Putin tuvo que revisar sus planes y retirar sus tropas de la región de Kiev para concentrarse en el este.

Esta segunda fase tampoco está siendo como el Kremlin quisiera. *En los últimos días, Moscú ha concentrado decenas de miles de soldados en el este de Ucrania para poder tomar toda la región de Donbass, Donetsk y Luhansk, parte de la cual está ocupada desde 2014, y ha lanzado varios ataques estratégicos con el objetivo de destruir las capacidades de defensa ucranianas antes de la batalla.

A estas alturas, Mariupol, una ciudad costera en el Mar de Azov, en el sureste, que proporcionaría un enlace con Crimea, debería haber caído. Pero la ciudad lleva siete semanas bajo bombardeo y sigue resistiendo desesperadamente, movilizando unidades rusas que deberían haber sido desplegadas en el Donbass*. Y Moscú acaba de sufrir una pérdida crucial con el hundimiento del crucero Moskva,* su buque insignia en el Mar Negro, que según Ucrania fue hundido por el disparo de un misil.

Por tanto, *es una potencia rusa en dificultades, a pesar de toda su potencia de fuego*, a la que Ucrania y sus aliados occidentales se enfrentan en esta nueva fase. Estos últimos también se enfrentan a decisiones importantes. Cinco paquetes de sanciones masivas, diseñados para paralizar la economía rusa, han debilitado a Rusia, pero no han impedido que continúe con su ofensiva.

Intensificación de las sanciones
Si realmente consideran la agresión rusa en Ucrania como un ataque al orden mundial que rige las relaciones entre los Estados, Occidente, y en particular los europeos, cuyo continente es el escenario de esta guerra, no tienen más remedio que intensificar sus sanciones contra Rusia y su apoyo a Ucrania.

Para ello disponen de tres palancas. Sanciones: en *Bruselas se está preparando un sexto paquete que debe utilizarse. Es importante que incluya, entre las instituciones financieras afectadas, al Sberbank, que se ha salvado hasta ahora y que representa el 37% del sector bancario ruso.* Estados Unidos acaba de sancionarla también, así como a Alfa-Bank; nada justifica estos fallos del sistema europeo en la actualidad.

*La segunda palanca es el embargo de petróleo y gas ruso. Su aplicación tendrá un impacto significativo en varias economías de la UE, *sobre todo en Alemania. Pero seguir financiando la guerra del Sr. Putin mediante la compra de gas contradice toda la retórica y los esfuerzos realizados en otros lugares. La decisión de detener estas importaciones debe tomarse sin demora y de forma coherente a nivel europeo.

*La tercera palanca es la asistencia militar a Ucrania.* Ya es importante. Pero la guerra se prolonga y Kiev pide a Occidente un aumento de las entregas de armas. Esta demanda debe ser satisfecha. No hacerlo", dijo hace unos días el Primer Ministro italiano Mario Draghi, "equivaldría a decir a los ucranianos: aceptad la esclavitud y la sumisión". Un mensaje contrario a nuestros valores europeos. Escuchemos al Sr. Draghi.

*Mi resumen de lo que dice Le Monde:*

*Rusia fracasa, a Rusia no le esta yendo bien pero Europa tiene que pegarse un tiro en el pie* (para gloria de EEUU, esto ultimo es cosecha mía)


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Editorial de "Le Monde" de hoy.
> 
> Ucrania: los europeos se enfrentan a grandes decisiones
> 
> ...


----------



## Guaguei (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Abr 2022)

*una pagina entera de cahahilos y shitposter*

*como se les han derroido el otro hilo han saltado a este 

a seguir con las tonterias | discutir tonterias | pegar cualquier chorrada con tal de llenar el espacio |*

*no es mucha casualidad que justo los que tienes ignorados ... sean los que copen ellos solos una pagina entera ?*

(y alguno que tengo ignorado por les contesta y pal caso es igual )

​




__





Guerra en Ucrania XVI


Es que estamos en el peor escenario posible: Rusia invade un país por que le sale de los cojones y además son "intocable" porque tengo 5.000 cabezas nucleares, así que puedo ir poco a poco conquistar Ucranai ante una victoria segura, nadie me lo va a impedir. Mientras tanto se demuestra que los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Editorial de "Le Monde" de hoy.
> 
> Ucrania: los europeos se enfrentan a grandes decisiones
> 
> ...



Quien fracasó fue la OTAN, por mucho que vistan la mona de seda…y por supuesto engañaron a los ucranianos…


----------



## tomcat ii (19 Abr 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Vaya negociazo van hacer los habituales. Comisión en las armas que destruyen y luego en los ladrillos que reconstruyen. Todo ya inventado.



Pues sí, se están repartiendo las comisiones hace dos meses y todavía hay quien piensa que Putin tiene algo que rascar.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Abr 2022)

106.0K views

EL FSB CAZANDO A LOS CM GRACIOSINES DE TELEGRAM
REPORTAD A LA EMBAJA Y AL FSB A LOS PELMAS 

LOS SIGUIENTES LOS ESPAñLES. REPORTANDOLOS AHORA MISMO A LA EMBAJADA PARA QUE EL FBS PUEDE HACER SU TRABAJO

In the city of Elista, the FSB detained the administrator of the telegram channel, who spoke rudely about Russia and laughed at the dead soldiers

15:31
Intel Slava Z
2:20

ENTREVISTA AL MERCENARIO BRITANICO




90.3K views18:11

​


----------



## Señor X (19 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Por un momento pensé que era algún documental de Netflix sobre el batallón Azov. Menos mal que no. Todavía no.


----------



## Toctocquienes (19 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Dos boquetes paralelos en la obra viva = torpedos. ¿Habia algún submarino bastardo por los alrededores? un incendio no hunde por si solo un barco tan grande, han tenido que existir vias de agua que inundasen los manparos. Es un Kursk de manual, que se preparen los demonios ucranianos, no van a tener cielo para botar.




Tú y tu incesante empeño en convertirte en el más gilipollas del foro. Por partes:
1) Te parece obra viva porque el barco está escorado. Estando vertical, verías que esos agujeros no están en la obra viva sino todo lo contrario, bien sobre el agua.
2) Un incendio puede perfectamente hundir un barco, especialmente un barco cargado de munición por todas partes que tiene uno de los peroes sistenas antiincendios usados alguna vez en una nave. Moléstate en investigar un poco y verás que esta clase es trístemente famosa porque su defensa antiincendios es abismal.
3) Se dice mamparo, y los mamparos no se inundan, porque son las paredes dentro de un barco. Se inundan los compartimentos, no los mamparos.
4) El Kursk se hundió por la misma razón por la que los rusos están fracasando: décadas de comunismo, corrupción y dejadez los han convertido en un puto desastre.


----------



## Trajanillo (19 Abr 2022)

Del dicho al hecho hay mucho trecho, está por ver si lo hacen quien si lo hizo sin tener el otro país armas nucleares fue EEUU en la Segunda. Eso si que lo tenemos claro todos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Abr 2022)

*NAZIS ZIONISTAS DE LA OTAN AZOB EN EL PUERTO DE AZOVSTAL
BUNKERS Y SOFAS*






*AQUI SE VE EL SOFA DONDE SATIFASFARAN LAS IMPERIOSAS
NECESIDADES EMOCIONALES Y AFECTIVAS DE LOS CHECHENOS QUE ENTREN A SACAR A LOS QUEDEN *


----------



## Remequilox (19 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> El famoso 'rodillo de artillería' ruso han sido los petardos de esta noche? Por qué han parado? No tienen más? No puede ser tan patético, no? Incluso yo que ya lo sabía (vease enlace a mi hilo) me sorprendo de que sea miserablemente paupérrimo.
> 
> Hagamos apuestas sobre la próxima ofensiva del Donbás



Desde hace unas tres semanas la operativa es casi siempre la misma.
Mascletá nocturna, y actividad convencional diurna.
Atacar, dañar, y esperar.
Y las fuerzas ucranianas van cayendo de a poco.
Ayer noche tan solo hubo quizás una mascletá un poco más intensa que otros días, pero nada del otro mundo.
Posiblemente intentaron también causar daños (generar heridos) mediante artillería, cosa que habitualmente reservan a las acometidas diurnas de infantería (y la artillería nocturna normalmente para destruir puntos fuertes y equipamientos). Pero salvo quizás esta variante, que justifica ese leve aumento de intensidad y extensidad, nada de cortinas de artillería.


----------



## Trajanillo (19 Abr 2022)

Entonces si atacas primero si te puedes llevar un bombazo nuclear?
Si Iraq o Afganistán o Yugoslavia hubieran tenido la bomba atomica hubieran tenido justificación para soltarla en Nueva York?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 Abr 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa, como en Siria…
Shoigu dijo que las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas están implementando constantemente el plan para la liberación de Donbass
12:32 19.04.2022
Los países occidentales están haciendo todo lo posible para retrasar la operación especial de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas en Ucrania, añadió el jefe del Ministerio de Defensa.


https://tvzvezda.ru/news/20224191232-X9OmO.html



Y efectivamente sigue vivo y activo el militar ruso…la propaganda de la OTAN es francamente mejorable…


----------



## Bulldozerbass (19 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


>



Son magníficos los informes, pero no puedo evitar visualizar al ratón Tico cada vez que escucho uno de estos vídeos...


----------



## Trajanillo (19 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Desde hace unas tres semanas la operativa es casi siempre la misma.
> Mascletá nocturna, y actividad convencional diurna.
> Atacar, dañar, y esperar.
> Y las fuerzas ucranianas van cayendo de a poco.
> ...



Y además por la noche impiden el descanso de la tropa, lo que provoca stress, cansancio y desmotiva...


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (19 Abr 2022)

Enfrentamientos en curso en el distrito de Polohy de la región de Zaporizhzhia en la dirección Huliaipole-Pokrovske Zaporizhiye - Noticias Mapa de Ucrania - liveuamap.com/es

Parece que el paco ejercito ya se ha puesto las pilas.

En los demás frentes los ucranianos están repeliendo momentáneamente los ataques rusos.

Las imágenes de drones con vistas a la planta de hierro y acero de Azovstal de esta mañana muestran un Mariupol muy maltratado. Mariupol - Noticias Mapa de Ucrania - liveuamap.com/es

En el mapa de Mariúpol todo rojo menos Azovstal.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 Abr 2022)

Y al final, lo que ya sabíamos en las fosas marianas se hace oficial, la IA es la que realmente decide que hacer en el campo de batalla. Lo dice el tuvano de una forma sibilina, supongo que para no asustar demasiado…
Shoigu: el tiempo para llevar la designación del objetivo a "Calibres" y "Dagas" se ha reducido diez veces
13:03 19.04.2022
Según Shoigu, el sistema de comunicación de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas está siguiendo el camino del uso de tecnologías avanzadas de telecomunicaciones. Estos incluyen elementos de inteligencia artificial introducidos en el sistema de comunicación. Fueron ellos los que permitieron reducir el tiempo para presentar la designación del objetivo.








Шойгу: время доведения целеуказания до «Калибров» и «Кинжалов» сокращено в десятки раз


По словам Шойгу, система связи Вооруженных сил России идет по пути использования передовых технологий телекоммуникации. В их число входят и элементы искусственного интеллекта, внедряемые в систему связи. Именно они и позволили сократить время доведения целеуказания.




tvzvezda.ru





En el campo de batalla los humanos somos ahora conejos donde un programa decide a quien cazar…menos mal que uno ya pasó la mili hace muchos años y ya no está nada más que para pasear por El Monte…


----------



## Marchamaliano (19 Abr 2022)

Como sea verdad lo que tienen estos putos nazis ahí montado, USA ha metido pasta como para rodar otro reportaje de la Luna.


----------



## pemebe (19 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es que estamos en el peor escenario posible: Rusia invade un país por que le sale de los cojones y además son "intocable" porque tengo 5.000 cabezas nucleares, así que puedo ir poco a poco conquistar Ucranai ante una victoria segura, nadie me lo va a impedir.
> 
> Mientras tanto se demuestra que los ucranianos fueron ingenuos y estúpidos al deshacerse de las 1.000 cabezas nucleares que heredaron de la URSS, si las hubieran tenido Rusia jamás les habría tocado un pelo.
> 
> Pero es que además hay una serie de potencias medias que se adscribieron al Tratado de No Prolirefación Nuclear que quedan como subnormales, no tengo nukes mientras que Putin amenaza que no nos va a dar tiempo ni a pestañear, con lo que estos países lo que debieron en su moemnto es llenarse de cabezas nucleares para evitar que el matón de la clase te haga bulling cuando le salga de los cojones. ¿Qué va a ocurrir? Pues que naciones como Polonia, Holanda, Italia, Turquía, España, Bélgia, Suecia, Finlandia, Chequia, Eslovaquia, Rumanía, Grecia y Alemania ya están tardando en enriquecer uranio e investigar misiles hipersónicos. Además de submarinos nucleares. Si no lo hacen es porque el "amigo" norteamericano dirá "No hacerlo, que ya os protegeré yo dado el caso" ...



Cambiando Rusia por EEUU

Es que estamos en el peor escenario posible EEUU invade un pais por que le sale de los cojones (Siria, Libia, Irak, Afghanistan) y además son intocables porque tengo 5000 cabezas nucleares. Así que puedo ir poco a poco (o muy rapido) conquistar Irak ante una victoria segura, nadie me lo va a impedir.

Acabas de descubrir la polvora. Y evidentemente ya hay unos cuantos paises que se han dado cuenta que no tener armas nucleares te deja más o menos indefenso.

Paises que pueden tener armas nucleares teoricamente: Francia, Rusia, Gran Bretaña, EEUU, China. Casualmente las que tienen derecho a veto en el consejo de seguridad de la ONU (y estan siempre representadas).

Otros paises que la tienen seguro
Israel, India, Pakistan y Corea del Norte.

Paises que están trabajando para tenerla:
Iran al menos (e Israel con el apoyo de USA está tratando de impedirlo)

España tambien trabajo en ello (Proyecto Islero) aunque amenazas de USA lo impidieron.


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Abr 2022)

Lo de Zelensky y su adicción es algo generalizado:


----------



## delhierro (19 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Pues muy mal porque ,según "del hierro", quien tenía que tirar los puentes es Rusia, no Ucrania...
> ¿alguien lo puede explicar con dibujitos?



Te lo explico yo mismo. Con palabras sencillas pero sin dibujitos que no tengo tanto tiempo.

1.- ¿ que puentes ?  Los puentes que debieron haber tirado el primer dia son los del Dnieper. Si ese rio grandote que separa la parte del este en su mayoria prorusa del resto del pais. 

2.- ¿ para que ?  Pues para varias cosillas importantes en una guerra. Cortas el suministro, bajas la moral, sensación de aislamiento de las tropas que hace más facil las rendiciones , demuestras a los tuyos que no vas a recular...seguro que me dejo algo, pero por 20 o 30 misiles no parece poco.

3.- ¿ se pierde algo ?  Pues no, porque como se ve los ucranianos tienen los puentes minados, si pierden el este los volaran ellos. Así que los rusos no van a poder utilizarlos en ningun caso.

¿ porque no lo hacen ? Pues por cuestiones politicas, y mirada provinciana del gobierno ruso. Vamos para que se entienda, para no quedar de malos, lo que es ser idiota porque hagan lo que hagan seran los malos para occidente.

Ser pro-algo, no me hace comulgar con cosas que considero cagadas, como la espantada de Putin en el 2014. Recuerda que era una gran jugada, y que Rusia no podia entrar a ayudar porque se la comeria la OTAN, y kiev caeria cual fruta madura . Y lo de los puentes, o avisar al farlopero de que te vas a retirar de Kiev por anticipado lo son claramente.

Y ojo, que lo mismo en un mes la "gran jugada" es volar los puentes, que aun con retraso se puede acabar acertando. De hecho esos puentes sobraran si los rusos toman el este, no va a haber negocios, ni exportaciones , ni movimiento de ciudadanos por ahí.


----------



## Harman (19 Abr 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> Joder, es que son escasos segundos entre un impacto y otro. Estamos hablando de poder dirigir el proyectil en tiempo real hasta el impacto.
> 
> Telita. Acojona, sí.



Krasnopol


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Abr 2022)

Marcathismo puro y duro


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 Abr 2022)

Bueno, me suena noticia fake para ocultar la realidad que es el trasvase de energía hacia Asia…




__





India aumenta las importaciones de petróleo ruso mientras Europa evita sus cargamentos - World Energy Trade


Este mes, el petróleo ruso vendido a la India se ha cuadruplicado, lo que indica que los flujos energéticos mundiales han cambiado mucho desde la invasión rusa de Ucrania. Los compradores indios valoran los grandes descuentos frente a la opinión pública




www.worldenergytrade.com





No hay energía para todos…el milagro del pan y los peces para misa…no para economía…


----------



## tomcat ii (19 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Desde hace unas tres semanas la operativa es casi siempre la misma.
> Mascletá nocturna, y actividad convencional diurna.
> Atacar, dañar, y esperar.
> Y las fuerzas ucranianas van cayendo de a poco.
> ...



O sea que al final nada, no. Vale vale.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (19 Abr 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Tú y tu incesante empeño en convertirte en el más gilipollas del foro. Por partes:
> 1) Te parece obra viva porque el barco está escorado. Estando vertical, verías que esos agujeros no están en la obra viva sino todo lo contrario, bien sobre el agua.
> 2) Un incendio puede perfectamente hundir un barco, especialmente un barco cargado de munición por todas partes que tiene uno de los peroes sistenas antiincendios usados alguna vez en una nave. Moléstate en investigar un poco y verás que esta clase es trístemente famosa porque su defensa antiincendios es abismal.
> 3) Se dice mamparo, y los mamparos no se inundan, porque son las paredes dentro de un barco. Se inundan los compartimentos, no los mamparos.
> 4) El Kursk se hundió por la misma razón por la que los rusos están fracasando: décadas de comunismo, corrupción y dejadez los han convertido en un puto desastre.



falso, el kursk se hundio porque usaban el peor torperdo del universo, no por un ataque ni nada
en cambio el barco este se ha hundido por un un ataque de alta precision de las fuerzas ucranianas con ayuda de israel, usa y de los vengadores, pero no por ser unos pacos como cuando el kursk


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Abr 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Tú y tu incesante empeño en convertirte en el más gilipollas del foro. Por partes:
> 1) Te parece obra viva porque el barco está escorado. Estando vertical, verías que esos agujeros no están en la obra viva sino todo lo contrario, bien sobre el agua.
> 2) Un incendio puede perfectamente hundir un barco, especialmente un barco cargado de munición por todas partes que tiene uno de los peroes sistenas antiincendios usados alguna vez en una nave. Moléstate en investigar un poco y verás que esta clase es trístemente famosa porque su defensa antiincendios es abismal.
> 3) Se dice mamparo, y los mamparos no se inundan, porque son las paredes dentro de un barco. Se inundan los compartimentos, no los mamparos.
> 4) El Kursk se hundió por la misma razón por la que los rusos están fracasando: décadas de comunismo, corrupción y dejadez los han convertido en un puto desastre.



A ver. pedazo de mierda, si empiezas insultando, te puedes ir a tomar por culo.
1) no lo suficiente para ocultar los boquetes.
2) no ha habido explosiones de munición suficientes como para afectar a la superestructura y mucho menos hundirlo.
3) detalles .
4) El Kurks se hundio por un torpedo lanzado por el SSN California, que recibió otro en represalia.
China dominará el mundo, vais a ser comunistas por cohones.


----------



## El gostoso (19 Abr 2022)

Vamos, que ya ha ganado Putin.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (19 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Cambiando Rusia por EEUU
> 
> Es que estamos en el peor escenario posible EEUU invade un pais por que le sale de los cojones (Siria, Libia, Irak, Afghanistan) y además son intocables porque tengo 5000 cabezas nucleares. Así que puedo ir poco a poco (o muy rapido) conquistar Irak ante una victoria segura, nadie me lo va a impedir.
> 
> ...



blasfemo, usa son nuestro muy mejor amigos, seguro que fue cosa de los turcochinos de la horda de orcos!!!!


----------



## El gostoso (19 Abr 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Como sea verdad lo que tienen estos putos nazis ahí montado, USA ha metido pasta como para rodar otro reportaje de la Luna.



No, eso es una ratonera


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Y al final, lo que ya sabíamos en las fosas marianas se hace oficial, la IA es la que realmente decide que hacer en el campo de batalla. Lo dice el tuvano de una forma sibilina, supongo que para no asustar demasiado…
> Shoigu: el tiempo para llevar la designación del objetivo a "Calibres" y "Dagas" se ha reducido diez veces
> 13:03 19.04.2022
> Según Shoigu, el sistema de comunicación de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas está siguiendo el camino del uso de tecnologías avanzadas de telecomunicaciones. Estos incluyen elementos de inteligencia artificial introducidos en el sistema de comunicación. Fueron ellos los que permitieron reducir el tiempo para presentar la designación del objetivo.
> ...




MAE MIA

osea que esta pasando de verdad xD


----------



## Harman (19 Abr 2022)

Que se prepare para una demanda judicial, en Yankeelandia se presentan por menos de eso.


----------



## Toctocquienes (19 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> A ver. pedazo de mierda, si empiezas insultando, te puedes ir a tomar por culo.
> 1) no lo suficiente para ocultar los boquetes.
> 2) no ha habido explosiones de munición suficientes como para afectar a la superestructura y mucho menos hundirlo.
> 3) detalles .
> ...




El Kursk se hundió en agosto del año 2000, el SSN California fue encargado el 2003 y botado el 2010.
Málamente pudo haberlo torpedeado cuando aún no existía.

Y el resto de tus argumentos están a la altura. No tienes ni zorra idea de lo que hablas, eres otro subnormal extremista más.


----------



## 4motion (19 Abr 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> El famoso 'rodillo de artillería' ruso han sido los petardos de esta noche? Por qué han parado? No tienen más? No puede ser tan patético, no? Incluso yo que ya lo sabía (vease enlace a mi hilo) me sorprendo de que sea miserablemente paupérrimo.
> 
> Hagamos apuestas sobre la próxima ofensiva del Donbás



Son un ejército de Gila con un Papel asignado, el de hacer el gilipollas.

Yo lo tengo claro. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Egam (19 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Bloomberg escribe que la UE tiene la intención de cubrir la mayor parte de los costos de la reconstrucción de Ucrania en la posguerra.
> 
> Según la agencia, la Comisión Europea planea crear un fondo (similar al fondo europeo COVID) a través del cual se destinará la financiación. Al mismo tiempo, según Bloomberg, aún no se sabe exactamente cómo se distribuirán las subvenciones y los préstamos.
> 
> Fuentes de Bloomberg confirmaron que la jefa de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, aún no ha nombrado el monto, ya que la guerra aún continúa. Sin embargo, la cifra alcanzará los cientos de miles de millones de euros.



WTF!


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Abr 2022)

Enviando lo mejor de la sociedad.....enviamos armas y nazis.


----------



## El gostoso (19 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Enviando lo mejor de la sociedad.....enviamos armas y nazis.



Menudo lío tiene en la cabeza el colega. Al final es un cani detrás de una bandera.

Un nazi del 39 le vomitaria encima.


----------



## dabuti (19 Abr 2022)

LOJ OLIGARCAJ UCROJ SON MUY GÜENOJ.









"Si no fuese por los oligarcas ucranianos, Rusia ya habría invadido todo el país"


Ésta es la historia de un empresario valiente. De alguien que eligió resistir bajo las bombas junto con sus trabajadores, a fin de mantener la fábrica operativa, en vez de huir...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Abr 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> El Kursk se hundió en agosto del año 2000, el SSN California fue encargado el 2003 y botado el 2010.
> Málamente pudo haberlo torpedeado cuando aún no existía.
> 
> Y el resto de tus argumentos están a la altura. No tienes ni zorra idea de lo que hablas, eres otro subnormal extremista más.



Cierto, no era el California si no el Toledo, escribo de memoria, por cierto, tu bilis me nutre, español.


----------



## delhierro (19 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> LOJ OLIGARCAJ UCROJ SON MUY GÜENOJ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder que repugnante, el inmundo se ha superado, cosa que yo creia imposible.


----------



## Remequilox (19 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Y además por la noche impiden el descanso de la tropa, lo que provoca stress, cansancio y desmotiva...



Esa es otra.
Es más, no solo quitan el descanso, sino que aumentan los niveles de cortisol.
El cortisol es un potente inmunosupresor. Un herido, hipercortisolado, puede pasar a septicémico. Un enfermo, tras unos días, se agrava muchísimo.
Y cuando el cortisol es continuo, se conjuga y pasa a ser un potente neurotóxico. 
Se te funde el cerebro.
Pierdes precisión, discernimiento, capacidad de análisis y decisión... (vamos, te zombificas poco a poco).
La clave es mantener a los destacamentos enemigos SIN retaguardia. No reciben refresco, no pueden evacuar enfermos y heridos, la alimentación es penosa, las capacidades físicas y mentales se deterioran....
Un contingente desplegado bien provisto pero sin retaguardia, puede aguantar una acometida continua entre 1 semana y 10 días. 
A partir de ahí, la cosa deviene más un Apocalipsis Zombie que no una guerra clásica.


----------



## alnitak (19 Abr 2022)

mona la chica pero idiota

el petroleo bajando un 3%


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Abr 2022)

Estoy deseando que los Bastardos cometan ese error:


----------



## alnitak (19 Abr 2022)

Egam dijo:


> no me jodas.. de que va todo esto


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Abr 2022)

Eso lo lleva haciendo Gangrena 3 hace años, yo las llamo los sucubos por su parecido a las demonias de "Pactar con el Diablo".


----------



## Harman (19 Abr 2022)

*Declaración urgente de la Central de Coordinación Interdepartamental de la Federación Rusa para la Respuesta Humanitaria*

▪En las últimas 24 horas han aparecido en los medios de comunicación ucranianos varias publicaciones en las que representantes oficiales de Kiev afirman que supuestamente hay un gran número de civiles en Azovstal. Estamos seguros de que se trata de otra farsa informativa ideada exclusivamente para salvar a los nacionalistas.

▪Hacemos un llamamiento a los representantes de las autoridades de Kiev: si hay civiles en Azovstal, exigimos que tomen todas las medidas para liberarlos y salir por los corredores humanitarios creados.

Los dirigentes rusos garantizan la evacuación segura de todos los civiles, sin excepción, y su desplazamiento como parte de los convoyes humanitarios en cualquier dirección que elijan.

▪ Al mismo tiempo, declaramos que la detención forzosa de civiles como "escudos humanos" de acuerdo con el derecho internacional humanitario es terrorismo, y los funcionarios de las autoridades de Kiev y los ejecutores directos de esta acción inhumana en Azovstal son criminales de guerra y terroristas.
#Donetsk #Mariupol #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar

t.me/boris_rozhin/43586


----------



## ATDTn (19 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Joder que repugnante, el inmundo se ha superado, cosa que yo creia imposible.



Lo raro es que haya usado la palabra oligarcase 
Se les ha colado, ya se sabe que solo hay oligarcas en Rusia


----------



## Bishop (19 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> No sé si esto es verdad o fake, pero la redacción es bastante putapénica, la verdad, parece que la ha hecho un chaval de 3º de la ESO con no demasiadas luces.



Sea o no falso, seguro que tú lo haces mejor. Acuérdate que su idioma materno es el ruso.



> No sé si esto es verdad o fake, pero la redacción es bastante putapénica*. L*a verdad, parece que la ha hecho un chaval de 3º de la ESO*,* con no demasiadas luces.



De nada.


----------



## Harman (19 Abr 2022)

Versión completa de la declaración del Ministerio de Defensa ruso sobre la situación en Azovstal, la apertura del corredor humanitario para las tropas de las AFU y las falsificaciones del régimen de Kiev

t.me/boris_rozhin/43587

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## El_Suave (19 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Bueno, me suena noticia fake para ocultar la realidad que es el trasvase de energía hacia Asia…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y gran problema para occidente, no hay riqueza para tanto dinero.


----------



## Harman (19 Abr 2022)

La planta de vehículos blindados de Kiev (KATO) en el distrito de Darnitsa de Kiev después de la "calibración". 16 de abril de 2022. (c) Club de Hombres de Donbass.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43585

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## ATDTn (19 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Estoy deseando que los Bastardos cometan ese error:



Error?
Sí...
Pero no hay huevos

Tigre de papel


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Abr 2022)

Combates en las afueras de Liman: la situación a las 16.00 horas del 19 de abril de 2022

No tuvimos tiempo de publicar un resumen a las 15.00 horas, ya que la situación cambió.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa desarrollaron una ofensiva al sur del asentamiento de Peski-Radkovsky y tomaron Yatskovka y Rubtsy. La ofensiva se desarrolla hacia Aleksandrovka.

#Donetsk #Izyum #mapa #Lugansk #Rusia #Ucrania #Kharkov
@rybar


----------



## Harman (19 Abr 2022)

En Novoaidar LNR, la Llama Eterna, que había sido apagada por las autoridades ucranianas desde la ocupación, volvió a encenderse en el monumento a los Guerreros-Liberadores

t.me/boris_rozhin/43583


----------



## Harman (19 Abr 2022)

Rosgvardiya, junto con las Fuerzas Especiales del Ministerio del Interior de la DNR, lleva a cabo operaciones de filtración para encontrar y detener a miembros de células "durmientes" de nacionalistas ucranianos en el pueblo turístico de Kirillovka, en la región de Zaporizhzhya.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43575


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (19 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Estoy deseando que los Bastardos cometan ese error:



Corea y Japón no van a tener otra opción que asumir que la hegemonía mundial china comienza por Asia, ese puede ser el comienzo del fin del Imperio Norteamericano. El peso de Oceanía, África y Sudamérica es muy residual, Oriente Medio fenecera con el fin de sus reservas petrolíferas, así que ésta partida se jugará en Asia.

Los chinos funcionan muy de cara al interior, el conflicto ucraniano cambiará tal realidad.

EEUU funciona a base de la imposición de presiones por medio de sus servicios de inteligencia, pero esa propia falta de respeto a los sistemas democráticos serán los causantes de que les crezcan los enanos.

Tenemos por delante una década apasionante, pero previsiblemente traumática.


----------



## Truki (19 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Estoy deseando que los Bastardos cometan ese error:



Pueden amenazar, pero nada más, lo último que quisieran sería conseguir que rusos y chinos hagan un frente monolítico a sabiendas de que eso les dejaría sin opciones de poder ganar en nada .


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (19 Abr 2022)

Buen análisis. La pregunta es hasta dónde estaría dispuesto llegar EEUU/UK en caso de que algún Estado occidental no siguiera sus consignas al pie de la letra.

Intuyo que tras las películas de Disney subyace una dimensión absolutamente desconocida para las mentes occidentalizadas.


----------



## pemebe (19 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *¿Por que coño no buscáis en fuentes originales y citáis medios de desinformación masivo?*
> 
> Aquí esta el informe de la directora del Banco Central Ruso (18/04/2022) :
> 
> ...



Esto es un extracto (ya me gustaria que los informes del banco de España fueran así de claros

Los principales resultados del último año son que la economía se ha recuperado del COVID y ha crecido incluso por encima de su potencial. Al mismo tiempo, tanto a nivel mundial como en Rusia, persistieron las limitaciones por el lado de la oferta y de los servicios, limitaciones causadas por el mismo COVID y, como consecuencia, una inflación superior a los niveles objetivo en la mayoría de los países desarrollados y en desarrollo y en Rusia. 

*Desde finales de 2013 hasta finales de 2021, la proporción del dólar estadounidense en las reservas casi se ha dividido por 4 pasando del 41,6% al 10,9%; la proporción del oro se ha multiplicado por 2,5, pasando del 8,3% al 21,5%. Y la cuota del yuan pasó del 0 al 17,1%.. * Al mismo tiempo, mantuvimos suficientes reservas en dólares y euros, en los que realizamos principalmente el comercio exterior (2/3 de las importaciones y 85% de las exportaciones) 

Así, por ejemplo, teníamos el 35% de los activos bancarios y el 39% de los pasivos en moneda extranjera a principios de 2016 y el 19% y el 24% respectivamente a principios de 2022. 

La subida del tipo de interés oficial ha permitido prevenir los riesgos para la estabilidad financiera y devolver el dinero de la gente al sistema bancario: los tipos de depósito, como saben, han subido mucho, y la gente que sacaba más dinero de los bancos a finales de febrero y en los primeros días de marzo que incluso en la primavera de 2014 o en diciembre de 2014, empezó a devolver activamente el dinero a los bancos. Observo que la recuperación de los pasivos de los bancos, es decir, el dinero de las personas y las empresas en sus cuentas, es una condición fundamental para una mayor expansión de los préstamos. 

El aumento del tipo de interés básico también contribuyó a la rápida desaceleración del repunte de la inflación que se produjo en marzo.

*Las restricciones a las importaciones y a la logística obligarán a las empresas rusas, a los fabricantes, a buscar nuevos socios, nuevas formas logísticas de entregar los productos, a pasar a producir los componentes en casa. Con las exportaciones, por cierto, ocurre algo parecido: también ahí tendremos que buscar nuevos socios y nueva logística. 

Aplicaremos una política monetaria que devuelva la inflación al objetivo en un plazo razonable y previsible, pero no de forma demasiado acusada: esperamos volver a situarla en torno al 4% en 2024.*

El hecho de que los tipos a largo plazo sean ahora más bajos que los de corto plazo sugiere que el mercado cree en la eficacia de los objetivos de inflación y en la consecución del objetivo de inflación en nuestro horizonte de previsión. 

Antes de la apertura del mercado de OFZ, que es un segmento importante del mercado, anunciamos que si el precio cae por debajo de un determinado umbral, nosotros mismos estaríamos dispuestos a recomprar OFZ. Esto dio al mercado una cierta comodidad psicológica y nos permitió evitar las pérdidas. Al final, por supuesto, el mercado reaccionó a la nueva situación, pero de una forma mucho más suave de lo que incluso nosotros esperábamos. *Y terminamos usando una cantidad muy pequeña de dinero.*

los bancos obtuvieron un beneficio sustancial el año pasado: 2,4 billones de rublos de beneficio neto, que en su mayor parte no se gastó en dividendos, sino en la ampliación de capital. Y el capital: también apoya los préstamos.

Por su parte, para apoyar los préstamos a las pequeñas empresas, que pueden ser las más vulnerables durante la crisis, el Banco de Rusia, junto con la Corporación para las PYME, también ha ampliado los programas de préstamos en condiciones favorables. Y el importe total de estas líneas de préstamo es de 675.000 millones de rublos.

*Todos los pagos con tarjeta se procesan en el país desde hace siete años, por lo que la salida de los sistemas de pago internacionales como Visa y Mastercard, hace siete años hubiera sido un gran problema,* te recuerdo que entonces el 90% de las tarjetas eran Visa y Mastercard y se procesaban todas en el extranjero, ahora se procesan aquí. La tarjeta Mir también se utiliza activamente y, como he dicho, hemos trabajado con otros países, 10 países utilizan la tarjeta Mir. Hemos trabajado sobre todo en las zonas donde va nuestro flujo turístico.

*Cuando en 2014 surgió la amenaza de ser desconectados de SWIFT, desarrollamos el Sistema de Mensajería Financiera del Banco de Rusia (el llamado PESA), que funciona según las normas de SWIFT, para que las empresas se sientan cómodas sin tener que cambiar de norma.* La gran mayoría de nuestros bancos se han unido a ella, así como los participantes extranjeros que están interesados en trabajar con socios rusos. En este momento, 52 organizaciones extranjeras de 12 países se han unido a ella.

Quería dar las gracias una vez más a la Duma Estatal, porque ante las sanciones en toda regla, se necesitaban muchas decisiones legislativas, las preparamos juntos, y esto nos permitió tomar las medidas necesarias muy rápidamente para estabilizar la situación.

PD: Los billones son como los españoles.
OFZ es la subasta de deuda.


----------



## El_Suave (19 Abr 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> Lo raro es que haya usado la palabra oligarcase
> Se les ha colado, ya se sabe que solo hay oligarcas en Rusia



Bien puntualizado.

Irán aún existe porque Rusia fué capaz de parar los pies a la OTAN en Siria.

Tal vez sea por eso.


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Estoy deseando que los Bastardos cometan ese error:



Blinken debería de ser ajusticiado para el bien de la raza humana, colgado del obelisco de Washington por las tripas.

Es un verdadero enviado de Satanás.


----------



## Archimanguina (19 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Estos están llorando para que los rumanos les envíen mig-21... Y encima después de que les tumbaran uno y al helicóptero de rescate...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



joder que avión más bonito


----------



## Harman (19 Abr 2022)

Testigos presenciales informan de que se sobrevuelan posiciones de las AFU y del Frente Nacional en el territorio de la fábrica de construcción de maquinaria de Starokramatorsk (SKMZ).

t.me/boris_rozhin/43572


----------



## Harman (19 Abr 2022)

Sobre el intercambio de prisioneros. Se intercambiaron 1 a 1.
76 personas por 76 personas.
Con este "tipo de cambio", Rusia tendrá un gran excedente de prisioneros de guerra ucranianos, que Ucrania no tendrá por quién cambiarlos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43574


----------



## Marchamaliano (19 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Estos están llorando para que los rumanos les envíen mig-21... Y encima después de que les tumbaran uno y al helicóptero de rescate...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Espero que en la siguiente tanda les envíen IL-2 sturmovik. Esos si que son bonitos, y útiles. Un juevo.


----------



## No al NOM (19 Abr 2022)

La Europa defensora de un:
Cocainómano
Nazi
Torturador
Mentiroso
Manipulador
Homosexual reprimido
Puto Asesino de civiles


----------



## Harman (19 Abr 2022)

El día de hoy ha superado al de ayer en cuanto a la intensidad de los combates. La ofensiva es extremadamente activa, la artillería dispara sin parar, las tropas avanzan hacia Sloviansk en un amplio frente.

Pronto llegará otro lote de prisioneros del frente de nuevo. Las pérdidas de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas son muy elevadas, y los propios ucranianos son conscientes de ello. Bueno, estamos esperando otra historia de Arestovich sobre el inminente cerco a las tropas rusas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43589


----------



## frangelico (19 Abr 2022)

Irán además, aunque obviamente tiene mucho interés militar en las armas nucleares, necesita con urgencia un programa nuclear civil porque sus exportaciones son energéticas y les resulta bastante absurdo generar con hidrocarburos la electricidad de más de 80M de personas (y no poca, Irán es un país más desarrollado de lo que se suele pensar y ya genera algo más de electricidad que España), una población además altamente motorizada (de nuevo venden al año coches al nivel de España y a veces superior, esto en un país de fuera de la OCDE es muy raro de ver, su industria es importante ). Todo eso se podría exportar si tuvieran nucleares, porque uranio hay en el país.

Y además necesitan urgentemente modernizar sus FFAA, si Rusia va a tener un cliente importante para sus futuros Su-75, ese será Irán, con el que además puede compartir algunos desarrollos y capacidades de fabricación. Al ser los dos unos "parias" internacionales y tener frontera por el Caspio, la cooperación entre ambos es obvia. Hasta se hablo en tiempos de un canal del Caspio al mar cruzando Irán, dada su orografía yo lo veo poco viable pero quizá lo sea , no sé.


----------



## frangelico (19 Abr 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Espero que en la siguiente tanda les envíen IL-2 sturmovik. Esos si que son bonitos, y útiles. Un juevo.



Y An-2 para transporte de autoridades. Más proceresco que viajar en un avión en que Stalin se subió...


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (19 Abr 2022)

Buen avance hoy de los rusos y según las tácticas que usan no creo que ésto sea el ataque principal....


----------



## No al NOM (19 Abr 2022)

Chechenos aquí tenéis al terrorista español, podéis hacer un buen vídeo hardcore con él


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (19 Abr 2022)

Una entrevista muy interesante, y larga:









«Против нас большой Запад, который рано или поздно начнёт сыпаться»


Мы должны понимать, что живём в мире, в котором вообще не существует правил и приличий. Они разрушены. Мы имеем дело с западными элитами, которые потеряли…




globalaffairs.ru






SERGEY KARAGANOV
Doctor en Ciencias Históricas, Profesor, Director Científico de la Facultad de Economía Mundial y Política Mundial de la Escuela Superior de Economía de la Universidad Nacional de Investigación, Presidente Honorario del Presidium del Consejo de Política Exterior y de Defensa


----------



## ccartech (19 Abr 2022)

Dejame discrepar.
Rusia no amenazaba a Europa después de la caída del muro.
Los refugiados que llegan a Europa es gracias a las primaveras árabes alimentadas desde EEUU
No olvides que Turquía les da paso a los refugiados después de la traición por parte de EEUU a Erdogan.
Además EEUU y ningún pais del mundo da ayuda. Solo vende o compromete intereses pero nadie regala nada.
Recuerda que con todo esto se venden armas, y energía cada vez mas cara gracias a la demanda y a las restricciones provocada por los mismos que la venden.
El único que hace negocios con todo esto es EEUU no venga a ponerlo como salvador .

EDITO 
YA ESTAMOS GRANDES PARA CREER EN SUPERMAN


----------



## Harman (19 Abr 2022)

Otro alto el fuego en la zona de la planta de Azovstal formalmente en vigor desde las 13:30 horas de hoy

Por la mañana, unidades de la República Popular de Donetsk y de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas luchaban por el edificio de la administración estatal del distrito de la Margen Izquierda. Los terroristas tienen ahora dos opciones: una muerte ignominiosa o un cautiverio ignominioso. El comando ucraniano intentará jugar con ambas opciones a su favor en el campo de la información. Ambas opciones también son adecuadas para el mando de las fuerzas aliadas. De cualquier manera, los terroristas de Azov están condenados.

¡Mariupol es el DNR!

t.me/boris_rozhin/43590


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (19 Abr 2022)

*¡Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están luchando como hipopótamos en las selvas de Honduras!" 
*
El alcalde de Kramatorsk quería apoyar a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, pero algo salió mal.

Oleksandr Honcharenko escribió una publicación en apoyo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, diciendo que los militares ucranianos "están luchando como leones en los bosques amazónicos". Pero los leones no se encuentran en el Amazonas, y no hay bosques allí, solo selva.

Aunque en el mundo de Ucrania todo puede ser diferente  

t.me/RVvoenkor/8654


----------



## Harman (19 Abr 2022)

Zelenskyy lanza una ofensiva en la principal dirección de inteligencia de Ucrania

Varias decenas de oficiales encargados de analizar la situación y prever las acciones de los ejércitos ruso y del Donbás han perdido sus puestos. La administración cree que, desde el comienzo del conflicto, la inteligencia ucraniana nunca ha proporcionado una evaluación veraz de la situación ni una previsión creíble de la evolución.

t.me/Soldierline/3793


----------



## Harman (19 Abr 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas han tenido otro fuego amigo: disparar contra su propio pueblo

El ataque con cohetes fue realizado por la artillería ucraniana mientras los soldados de las AFU trataban de esconderse de los proyectiles de sus propios hermanos en un edificio - bien hecho, bis, sip.

t.me/Soldierline/3792

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (19 Abr 2022)

Las gasolineras de Kakhovka, en la región ucraniana de Kherson, han sido abastecidas con gasolina importada recientemente de Crimea, según ha declarado el jefe de la administración militar y civil provisional de Kakhovka, Pavlo Filipchuk.

t.me/Soldierline/3791


----------



## Harman (19 Abr 2022)

Como si no supieran que no luchaban por su país, sino por sus ladrones. Que lo limpien ahora.

Los héroes de la 95ª Brigada, recientemente desgarrados en Izyum, se quejan y aúllan. ¡GROSHAY NAMA!

Resulta que todas estas declaraciones ruidosas de los políticos ucranianos sobre los salarios con (combate) más de 100 mil hryvnias, a partir de lo privado, se han quedado previsiblemente las declaraciones ruidosas. No se ha pagado a los "zakhisnyks" ucranianos desde el comienzo de la SAW, por lo que un militar de la 95ª brigada se queja a gritos.

Sus amenazas de "pactar" con los financieros y otros implicados en el impago de los salarios "pislia vijna" son divertidas. Lo mejor que puede esperar al menos en los próximos dos años de posguerra es una comida de prisionero de guerra (y eso también, si no ha cometido crímenes de guerra).

Y si ahora quiere venir personalmente con reclamaciones a su mando o liderazgo político, se acostará rápidamente con una bala en la nuca y será declarado víctima del "DRG ruso". 

t.me/Soldierline/3790

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (19 Abr 2022)

Kherson se prepara para la gran fiesta

La ciudad ha comenzado los trabajos preventivos en la Llama Eterna para preparar las celebraciones del Día de la Victoria de este año.

Cabe destacar que esta será la primera celebración en ocho años, que tendrá lugar sin ataques y provocaciones de los nacionalistas ucranianos.

Kherson recordará su gran historia Momento histórico 

t.me/Soldierline/3789

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## alfonbass (19 Abr 2022)

Me llama la atención (no digo que sea su caso) que esa frase la dice mucha gente que luego se traga RT con palomitas si hace falta....


----------



## El-Mano (19 Abr 2022)

Yuri indica que espera actividad de misiles esta noche. Los ucranianos bombardearon rusia de nuevo, y en respuesta tiene claro que habrá ataque de represalia.


----------



## Harman (19 Abr 2022)

13:36h

*Situación en el norte de la LDPR*

Según los informes de la parte ucraniana, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas siguen avanzando desde Izyum hacia el sur, en dirección a Sloviansk. Los combates tienen lugar ahora en el pueblo de Dolgenkoye. Está justo en la frontera de las regiones de Kharkiv y Donetsk. El propio Slaviansk está a poco más de 20 km.

También se está aplicando un plan para rodear a la agrupación de las AFU que ha ocupado Severodonetsk y Lysychansk. En esta dirección se informa de la liberación de la aldea de Kreminna, y al oeste de la cual hay batallas por las aldeas de Zarechnoye y Torskoye. También continúan los combates por Popasna y Rubizhne.

t.me/Soldierline/3782


----------



## amcxxl (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Abr 2022)

Hoy, 16:35

El Gabinete de Ministros de Letonia ha anunciado una crisis energética en el suministro de productos derivados del petróleo en el país hasta el 31 de diciembre, informa TASS. De acuerdo con la decisión, se permite la liberación al mercado de "reservas para la seguridad de los productos derivados del petróleo". Al mismo tiempo, se introducirá el control sobre la exportación de combustible del país.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (19 Abr 2022)

Coño decían los mass mierda que a Shoigu le había dado un "infarto masivo" y que Putin lo había envenenado con Polonio y resulta que ya está recuperado y dando discursos como si nada... 


Shoigú: Washington y sus aliados incitan el régimen de Kiev a luchar hasta el último ucraniano - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


----------



## Harman (19 Abr 2022)

Es hora de hacer brillar el "anglichanka que gadit"

Londres ha sido subversivo durante años, instigando el sentimiento antirruso en Europa, las protestas antiestatales dentro de Rusia, bombeando armas a Ucrania y provocando a Kiev para que rompa con Moscú en la medida de lo posible.
Y mientras todo el mundo conoce a payasos como Boris Johnson, Elizabeth Truss y Ben Wallace, que no hacen más que retransmitir la esquizofrenia inglesa en el espacio informativo internacional, sus titiriteros y ejecutores concretos se mantienen en la sombra.

Son ellos los que sugieren a las fuerzas informativas-psicológicas del país no alineado la sucia táctica de desanonizar a los militares rusos, seguida de las llamadas a las familias de los soldados rusos muertos y la filmación de las torturas a nuestros militares. Son ellos los responsables de las relaciones públicas del grupo nazi Azov, hechas según las plantillas de relaciones públicas con las que previamente proporcionaron al ISIS. Fueron ellos los que desplegaron la propaganda negra con ataques químicos escenificados en Siria, por analogía con la que se hizo una monstruosa provocación en Bucha.

Bueno, luchemos en una guerra. Nosotros no lo empezamos, pero estamos contentos de adoptar las reglas británicas de la guerra de la información. Conoce la Unidad de Rusia de HMG, la unidad interinstitucional insignia de las agencias de inteligencia británicas, creada en 2017 para coordinar el trabajo de "disuasión de Rusia como amenaza nacional para el Reino Unido".

Ni que decir tiene que el personal de la Unidad de Rusia del HMG en el FSA son oficiales de inteligencia del MI6 en activo. Tengamos un poco de anonimato.

Se insta a todos los interesados a que llamen o envíen un mensaje de texto a las personas mencionadas y les pregunten si son conscientes de su responsabilidad en lo que está ocurriendo en Ucrania y de que esta vez no pueden eludir su responsabilidad.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43591


----------



## Pato Sentado (19 Abr 2022)

Y los que cogemos esos diarios regalados es para que mee el perro, acolchar paquetes, enmascarar muebles a pintar o cosas similares


----------



## Top5 (19 Abr 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> falso, el kursk se hundio porque usaban el peor torperdo del universo, no por un ataque ni nada
> en cambio el barco este se ha hundido por un un ataque de alta precision de las fuerzas ucranianas con ayuda de israel, usa y de los vengadores, pero no por ser unos pacos como cuando el kursk



Uno de los impactos del Kursk tenía las planchas dobladas para adentro de la nave, no para afuera.


----------



## amcxxl (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## El-Mano (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (19 Abr 2022)

Internet no funciona en la zona. Algún tipo de fallo técnico. Todavía no está claro cuándo volverá a funcionar.
El teléfono móvil no funciona bien, por lo que la emisión sigue siendo intermitente.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43592


----------



## kelden (19 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Corea y Japón no van a tener otra opción que asumir que la hegemonía mundial china comienza por Asia, ese puede ser el comienzo del fin del Imperio Norteamericano. El peso de Oceanía, África y Sudamérica es muy residual, Oriente Medio fenecera con el fin de sus reservas petrolíferas, así que ésta partida se jugará en Asia.
> 
> Los chinos funcionan muy de cara al interior, el conflicto ucraniano cambiará tal realidad.
> 
> ...



Lo peor que han podido hacer USA y la UE es confiscar los fondos rusos de divisas. A partir de ahora a ver quien se fía de tener una puta perra en occidente o de comprarnos deuda.


----------



## Octubrista (19 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Hoy, 16:35
> 
> El Gabinete de Ministros de Letonia ha anunciado una crisis energética en el suministro de productos derivados del petróleo en el país hasta el 31 de diciembre, informa TASS. De acuerdo con la decisión, se permite la liberación al mercado de "reservas para la seguridad de los productos derivados del petróleo". Al mismo tiempo, se introducirá el control sobre la exportación de combustible del país.



Prohibición de exportar mascarillas 2.0 

España tiene capacidad de refino, y no le falta gasóleo ( de momento), pero en cualquier momento podría haber por Europa (Países Bajos) alguna "necesidad".

Lástima que Sánchez nos hará pasar hambre para aliviar a sus amos.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (19 Abr 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Uno de los impactos del Kursk tenía las planchas dobladas para adentro de la nave, no para afuera.



eso es porque los torpedos rusos explotan de dentro a afuera o alguna explicacion chorra de esas


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (19 Abr 2022)

The Wall Street Journal: "Lockheed Martin Corp dice que está en conversaciones con el Pentágono para aumentar la producción de armas destinadas a Ucrania".

t.me/sashakots/31469


----------



## Bartleby (19 Abr 2022)

Sospecho que a Borrell alguien le ha mandado callar, lleva varios días con la boca cerrada y eso siempre se agradece


----------



## Harman (19 Abr 2022)

El jefe del Centro de Gestión de la Defensa Nacional de Rusia, Mijaíl Mizintsev: "A partir de las 14:00 horas (hora de Moscú) del 19 de abril, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han abierto un corredor humanitario para la retirada de los militares y combatientes ucranianos de las formaciones nacionalistas que abandonaron voluntariamente las armas.

Para ello, se ha impuesto un "régimen de silencio total", han cesado todas las hostilidades y las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y las formaciones de la DNR a lo largo de todo el perímetro de Azovstal se han retirado a una distancia segura

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso insta a Kiev a ordenar a las fuerzas ucranianas en Azovstal que "cesen la resistencia inútil y se retiren del foco de resistencia".

Pero conscientes de que los comandantes de las unidades ucranianas pueden no recibir tales órdenes y mandatos de las autoridades de Kiev, les instamos a que tomen esa decisión por su cuenta y depongan las armas."

t.me/sashakots/31460


----------



## ZARGON (19 Abr 2022)

Parece que Torskoye ha sido capturado. La AFU ha volado un puente en Dronovka para frenar el avance de la RU. Liman es un centro de transporte, por lo que capturarlo interrumpiría los suministros de UKR y apoyaría los avances de RU hacia el suroeste hasta Slavyansk y el sureste hasta Severodonetsk.


----------



## kelden (19 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Prohibición de exportar mascarillas 2.0
> 
> España tiene capacidad de refino, y no le falta gasóleo ( de momento), pero en cualquier momento podría haber por Europa (Países Bajos) alguna "necesidad".
> 
> *Lástima que Sánchez nos hará pasar hambre para aliviar a sus amos.*



Es que si no obedeces al amo te pasa como a Ucrania. O no ves lo que les está pasando por no obedecer al amo del barrio?

Salirte de la disciplina de tu bando se paga caro en estos tiempos.


----------



## Harman (19 Abr 2022)

La ciudad de Popasna, en el oeste de la RNL, es un ladrillo en la defensa de las AFU que, si es derribada, amenaza con colapsar toda la defensa de las AFU en Donbás. La fuerza aérea, los lanzacohetes, la artillería, los MLRS, los tanques y la infantería muy motivada de la Milicia Popular de la DNR están trabajando en Pohaznaya muy seriamente. También está la fuerza de asalto Wagner. Más información en el artículo del autor en RIA FAN

t.me/boris_rozhin/43593


----------



## pemebe (19 Abr 2022)

*Los Ucranianos se dan cuenta que está perdiendo la guerra.
Resumen: dejad de mandarnos Stinger y Tanques y Aviones viejunos y mandarnos F15/F16 y sistemas Patriot.*









Opinion | I came out of retirement to help Ukraine fight. The key to victory is in the sky.


The West needs to stop holding back on sending more advanced air defense systems.




www.nbcnews.com





*Salí de mi retiro para ayudar a Ucrania a luchar. La clave de la victoria está en el cielo. Occidente debe dejar de retrasar el envío de sistemas de defensa aérea más avanzados. *
19 de abril de 2022, 10:42 AM CEST
*Por Serhii Drozdov, veterano piloto de combate y excomandante de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania*

Desde hace un mes, el mundo entero está pendiente del cielo ucraniano. Y con razón: Desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial, la superioridad aérea ha sido el factor decisivo en los conflictos internacionales.

*El presidente ruso Vladimir Putin es muy consciente de que el control del cielo es la clave de la victoria en Ucrania. La superioridad aérea permitiría a Rusia proteger sus fuerzas terrestres y atacar fácilmente a las tropas ucranianas desde el aire. Por eso la fuerza aérea de Ucrania fue el objetivo inicial de Rusia. El 24 de febrero, el primer día de la guerra, Rusia atacó aeropuertos y bases de defensa aérea, golpeando 25 ciudades en todo el país.*

Ante este ataque total, la misión principal de la fuerza aérea ucraniana es impedir que Rusia obtenga la superioridad aérea. No se puede exagerar la dificultad de esta tarea: Nuestro enemigo posee capacidades muy superiores, tanto por el número de aviones y sistemas de defensa tierra-aire como por el nivel de sus tecnologías.

Una defensa aérea eficaz requiere un arsenal completo de herramientas en tierra y en el cielo, y Ucrania comenzó la guerra con una tremenda desventaja en ambos frentes. Según nuestros datos internos, *Rusia tiene seis veces más aviones y 10 veces más poder de combate en el aire que Ucrania. Además, los aviones rusos están equipados con avanzados misiles "dispara y olvida". Estos misiles cuentan con sus propios sistemas de radar, que no necesitan más guía después de ser lanzados. Los aviones ucranianos, por el contrario, dependen de misiles semiactivos, que requieren una guía continua del radar del avión. *


En la práctica, esto significa que los pilotos rusos pueden lanzar un misil y retirarse inmediatamente a un lugar seguro; nuestros pilotos deben volar junto al misil para guiarlo hasta su objetivo, exponiéndose a un enorme riesgo.

A principios de marzo, nuestros aliados plantearon la idea de transferir MiG-29 polacos a Ucrania para responder a nuestra petición de aviones de combate. Estos aviones de fabricación soviética han recibido algunas mejoras para cumplir con los estándares de la OTAN. Sin embargo, tienen las mismas tecnologías anticuadas de radar y misiles que nuestra flota actual. Los pilotos seguirían siendo blancos fáciles para el enemigo.

Unos sólidos sistemas de defensa aérea con base en tierra pueden desempeñar un papel importante en la prevención de ataques aéreos y de misiles. En tierra, al igual que en el aire, es fundamental contar con el arsenal adecuado de herramientas. *Ucrania confía en los sistemas de misiles de largo alcance S-300, que cuentan con tecnología obsoleta de la era soviética. Según nuestros servicios de inteligencia, Rusia utiliza el sistema S-400, mucho más potente, y tiene muchos más. *

Por eso, desde los primeros días de la guerra, hemos pedido ayuda a nuestros aliados en el cielo. Para proteger eficazmente nuestro territorio, *Ucrania necesita al menos un escuadrón de aviones de combate modernos, como los F-16 o los F-15 de fabricación estadounidense. Según nuestras estimaciones, nuestros pilotos pueden aprender a pilotar dichos aviones a un ritmo acelerado de dos a tres semanas. *Este plazo se basa en dos razones.

En primer lugar, las circunstancias extremas de hoy en día conducen a niveles de motivación inigualables. Ya hemos visto a nuestros pilotos realizar lo imposible al defender sus hogares y su tierra contra el agresor ruso. En segundo lugar, muchos de nuestros pilotos han pasado por los nuevos métodos de entrenamiento práctico que puse en marcha durante mi etapa como comandante de las fuerzas aéreas, métodos diseñados para poner la práctica por delante de la teoría y llevar rápidamente a los pilotos a la cabina de mando.

Además de los aviones de combate,* necesitamos sistemas de defensa antimisiles de largo alcance: como mínimo, los mismos S-400 que utiliza el enemigo, e idealmente, opciones más avanzadas como los sistemas avanzados de misiles tierra-aire noruegos o los Patriots estadounidenses. 


Lamentablemente, a pesar de nuestras súplicas, nuestros aliados en Occidente no han proporcionado ninguno de los equipos solicitados.* Antes de la invasión rusa, Occidente citó varias preocupaciones sobre el suministro a Ucrania de sistemas de defensa aérea más avanzados. El temor a provocar a Putin encabezaba la lista: los políticos occidentales esperaban que su moderación permitiera un final razonable y negociado de la guerra.

Pero las últimas semanas han dejado clara la ingenuidad de tales posturas. Putin está decidido a continuar esta guerra. Ha renunciado a las negociaciones; sus soldados cometen atrocidades cada día más graves; sus medios de comunicación piden abiertamente la destrucción total de Ucrania.

Ahora, el mundo está empezando a ver lo que sabemos desde el 24 de febrero. La única esperanza de detener esta guerra es la resistencia ucraniana. Como la mayoría de los dictadores, Putin se aprovecha de la debilidad y sólo responde a la fuerza. Y la fuerza militar requiere las armas adecuadas.

Hasta ahora, *Estados Unidos nos ha enviado Stingers, que tienen un alcance y una capacidad muy limitados y, por tanto, no pueden derribar la mayoría de las amenazas rusas en el aire.* También hemos utilizado con éxito aviones no tripulados para atacar posiciones militares rusas; por desgracia, éstos sólo pueden actuar como complemento de los aviones de combate y de los sistemas de misiles basados en la superficie, no para sustituirlos.

Entonces, ¿cómo ha aguantado la fuerza aérea ucraniana hasta ahora sin las herramientas necesarias para montar una defensa aérea exitosa? Me vienen a la mente dos factores intangibles.

En primer lugar, los pilotos ucranianos son famosos por su capacidad de adaptación. Los innovadores métodos de entrenamiento que implementé hace varios años preparan a nuestros pilotos para pensar estratégicamente, permanecer flexibles bajo presión y dominar fácilmente las nuevas tecnologías. Durante años hemos realizado ejercicios conjuntos con la Guardia Nacional de California; nuestros colegas de las Fuerzas Aéreas estadounidenses pueden dar fe de las habilidades de nuestros pilotos de primera mano.

Nuestra segunda ventaja sobre los rusos es nuestra motivación. Al igual que nuestros hermanos de las fuerzas terrestres de Ucrania, estamos unidos en nuestra determinación de defender nuestra nación de los invasores rusos. Nuestro patriotismo y dedicación contrastan con los rusos, que están matando a civiles en una campaña equivocada para robar territorio.

Pero permítanme ser muy claro. La habilidad y la motivación por sí solas no pueden derrotar a un enemigo con una fuerza aérea exponencialmente mayor y más avanzada. *Los líderes occidentales se mantienen al margen y aplauden el temple de nuestros pilotos mientras siguen negándoles las herramientas que necesitan. Parece que les parece bien sacrificar nuestra fuerza aérea, y Ucrania con ella. *

En las redes sociales rusas de los canales de noticias que estamos monitoreando, los rusos se jactan de que ya hay una zona de exclusión aérea sobre Ucrania, aplicada por Rusia. Afirman que los pilotos ucranianos ya no pueden abandonar el terreno y que los sistemas de defensa terrestres ucranianos han sido destruidos.

Esto no es cierto, todavía. Pero este es el futuro que nuestros socios en Occidente están eligiendo cuando retiran la ayuda necesaria. Este es el resultado al que nos dirigimos cuando nuestros aliados pretenden que podamos defender nuestro cielo con Stingers en lugar de proporcionarnos aviones de combate y sistemas de defensa terrestre de largo alcance.

No insisto en la participación militar directa de otras naciones en esta guerra. Nuestra talentosa y valiente fuerza aérea está preparada para luchar contra nuestro enemigo. Pero debemos recibir inmediatamente las herramientas necesarias para que hagan su trabajo


----------



## MiguelLacano (19 Abr 2022)

Parece que son muchos los que piensan los mismo...


----------



## Harman (19 Abr 2022)

Los corredores humanitarios para los nazis en azovstali han terminado. Ya se informa de una explosión muy poderosa, que se escuchó a cientos de kilómetros de distancia.

t.me/Soldierline/3796


----------



## orcblin (19 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Sospecho que a Borrell alguien le ha mandado callar, lleva varios días con la boca cerrada y eso siempre se agradece



dicen que hay un tal macron por ahí que está de los nervios con solo mentarlo...


----------



## Harman (19 Abr 2022)

Un grupo de voluntarios ha partido hacia el Donbass para participar en una operación militar especial

Ramzan Kadyrov señaló en su canal de telegram que nuestro país siempre ha sido fuerte en su unidad frente a una amenaza común. Según él, esto es especialmente evidente en el ejemplo de los cientos de representantes de varias naciones que se envían voluntariamente a Ucrania.

"Hoy hemos escoltado a otro grupo de patriotas a la LNR y a la DPR para que participen en una operación especial. Deseo a nuestros compañeros de armas una pronta solución a las tareas establecidas por el Comandante Supremo en Jefe Vladimir Putin. Mostremos a los fascistas ucranianos que la verdadera fuerza reside en la unidad, la justicia y la verdad. Este es el deber sagrado de todo ciudadano de nuestra gran patria, Rusia", escribió Kadyrov.

t.me/Soldierline/3795


----------



## amcxxl (19 Abr 2022)

Hieromonk (un monje con rango de sacerdote) Feofan recuerda cómo fue torturado por los servicios especiales de Ucrania en 2015. Pasó poco más de un mes en cautiverio. El hombre dice que la fe en Dios le dio fuerza en ese momento. Hieromonk llama al ejército ucraniano "un nuevo tipo de fascistas". 


NOTICIAS EXCLUSIVAS⚡ En Kherson izaron la Bandera de la Victoria. La bandera roja fue izada por la Guardia Nacional sobre el Callejón de la Gloria. El corresponsal de Izvestia, Ivan Litomin, compartió las imágenes. 


Presuntamente, antes de huir de Kherson, los oficiales de SBU escondieron armas en el territorio de la planta de Pallada, con la intención de reponer las municiones de una red encubierta de grupos de sabotaje. 


En el pueblo de Golovchino, Rusia, tres personas resultaron heridas por un ataque, casas y automóviles resultaron dañados.
Como resultado del ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el pueblo de la región de Golovchino, 3 personas resultaron heridas, así lo afirmó el gobernador de la región de Belgorod, Gladkov.


tortas de pascua


----------



## Harman (19 Abr 2022)

Nadie utilizo el corredor.

t.me/epoddubny/9898


----------



## Trajanillo (19 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Es hora de hacer brillar el "anglichanka que gadit"
> 
> Londres ha sido subversivo durante años, instigando el sentimiento antirruso en Europa, las protestas antiestatales dentro de Rusia, bombeando armas a Ucrania y provocando a Kiev para que rompa con Moscú en la medida de lo posible.
> Y mientras todo el mundo conoce a payasos como Boris Johnson, Elizabeth Truss y Ben Wallace, que no hacen más que retransmitir la esquizofrenia inglesa en el espacio informativo internacional, sus titiriteros y ejecutores concretos se mantienen en la sombra.
> ...



Son direcciones de agentes del MI6?


----------



## Harman (19 Abr 2022)

Los prisioneros ucranianos, cuya presencia tanto enfureció a una parte de la opinión pública rusa. La parte que, por regla general, se encuentra en lo más profundo de la retaguardia y anhela la sangre y las represalias rápidas y brutales. Y me escribe sobre el infantilismo y la tolerancia.

En primer lugar, dejar que las personas que toman prisioneros de guerra decidan qué hacer con ellos sin asesoramiento externo. No los consideras gente paciente e infantilista, ¿verdad? No me arriesgaría a influir en esta decisión, ya que no tengo el derecho moral.

En segundo lugar, nadie ha anulado el principio de intercambio simétrico. Es entonces cuando se cambian 50 por 50 personas, y un especialista por otro. Y los especialistas cautivos vivos son una oportunidad para que un especialista ruso vuelva con su familia. Nadie cambiará a un especialista por soldados ordinarios. Bueno, un piloto, por ejemplo.

En tercer lugar, nadie anuló el efecto de la propaganda. También en Mariupol no se habrían rendido en manadas si no fuera por el boca a boca. Y estas son las vidas de nuestros combatientes de los grupos de asalto salvadas. Créeme, las noticias viajan muy rápido en el otro lado. Una madre vio una foto de su hijo en cautiverio en nuestros telégram antes de que la llamara. Todavía hay muchas ciudades bloqueadas por delante, donde lo último que impedirá que las guarniciones se rindan es el miedo a las represalias.

En cuarto lugar, nada impide que quienes deseen acudir al punto de reclutamiento para alistarse, firmen un contrato a corto plazo de 3 a 6 meses en el que se comprometen a realizar tareas en el extranjero, a realizar misiones de reconocimiento, a tomar prisioneros y a hacer con ellos lo que quieran.

Quinto... Debería haber algo sobre la moral aquí, pero no quiero mentir. No siento ninguna simpatía por los prisioneros ucranianos. Y no intento crear ninguna empatía por ellos con mis informes. Léelos de nuevo. Pero hace dos meses que estoy en Ucrania con las tropas rusas. Así que lee los puntos 1, 2 y 3.

t.me/epoddubny/9897


----------



## Harman (19 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Son direcciones de agentes del MI6?



Sospecho que Si.


----------



## amcxxl (19 Abr 2022)

Las imágenes muestran cómo, tras impactar contra una de las casas, el militante de Azov primero intenta arrastrar a su compañero herido. Pero después del siguiente golpe, lo tira y sale corriendo hacia otra casa. 


Testigos presenciales informan de una poderosa explosión en Mariupol, que se escuchó a 100 km de la ciudad. Dicen que se lanzó una enorme bomba de aire sobre Azovstal. 



Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa desarrollaron una ofensiva al sur del asentamiento de Peski-Radkovsky y tomaron Yatskovka y Rubtsy. La ofensiva se desarrolla hacia Aleksandrovka 


Las consecuencias del bombardeo nocturno de Nikolaev.


----------



## El_Suave (19 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Lo peor que han podido hacer USA y la UE es confiscar los fondos rusos de divisas. A partir de ahora a ver quien se fía de tener una puta perra en occidente o de comprarnos deuda.



¿Ah, pero es que alguien se fiaba hasta ahora?.

El dinero no es más que un pagaré respaldado por el que manda, y que vale hasta qué:

1. El que manda decide que tu dinero en concreto ya no vale. El de otros si sigue valiendo.

2. El que manda deja de mandar y por tanto todo el dinero que él respaldaba deja de tener valor alguno. En este caso deja de tener valor para ti y para todos los demás.


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (19 Abr 2022)

Pero qué armas nucleares ni que pollas, melón...
Aquí el único que ha utilizado armamento nucleare en repetidas ocasiones sobre población civil ha sido USA.

Comprate un cerebro nuevo, anda.


----------



## Harman (19 Abr 2022)

Equipo voluntario de aeronáutica -

Tiempo de entrenamiento del quadcopter: 3 minutos

El primer vídeo aéreo muestra a un soldado enemigo que regresa a sus lugares de descanso. Disparado desde un rango de 1000 y una altitud de 100 metros. Aparato: DJI Mini-2.

En el segundo vídeo, 3 soldados enemigos avanzan hacia un punto de observación. Disparado desde un rango de 1000 y una altitud de 500 metros. Uso del zoom 28x. Aparato: DJI Mavic 3.

Gracias a que se realizaron reconocimientos, se identificaron las posiciones enemigas y su número exacto, estas posiciones son ahora nuestras. Saque sus propias conclusiones.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43595

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (19 Abr 2022)

Los británicos organizan seminarios en Oxford para destacados periodistas, políticos y activistas civiles rusos, reconocidos como agentes extranjeros en Rusia. A los alumnos se les enseñan ideas sobre los valores occidentales, el aumento del compromiso cívico en la sociedad rusa y la importancia de una visión europea del mundo abierta, sin olvidar los derechos LGBT y la igualdad de género.

Oficialmente, los seminarios son organizados por la Escuela de Educación Civil, y León Conrad firma las invitaciones a los participantes. Pero todo el trabajo de organización en Rusia lo realiza Elena Nemirovskaya y su Escuela de Educación Cívica. Bajo su dirección, la Escuela selecciona a los becarios a través de canales internos y confecciona una lista de expertos, entre ellos: Igor Mintusov, Mikhail Fishman, Lev Gudkov, Andrey Kolesnikov y muchas otras personas "respetables". El dinero lo asigna el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores británico y otras organizaciones extranjeras.

Los británicos trabajan de manera estándar: los participantes celebran contratos en la más estricta confidencialidad, los expertos occidentales hablan en nombre de los aprendices. Los agentes formados regresan a Rusia y crean organizaciones sin ánimo de lucro con objetivos no muy transparentes. Lo más desagradable es que todo este caos se lleva produciendo desde 2016, un enorme número de agentes han sido "formados" en ese tiempo. Por ejemplo, Anna Rivina y el Centro Violence.net o Alexandra Ainbinder y Sota.Vision, así como periodistas de diversas publicaciones (Novaya Gazeta, Dozhd, Caucasian Knot, The Insider, Radio Liberty, Present Time), activistas del FBK y de Memorial, y miembros de partidos de la oposición.

Nadie sabe cuánto más se esconde de esta "caja de Pandora". Pero la escala de la red de agentes británicos en Rusia es impresionante. En la actual era de la guerra de la información, esto se ha hecho especialmente evidente.

t.me/surf_noise1/11316


----------



## kelden (19 Abr 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> ¿Ah, pero es que alguien se fiaba hasta ahora?.



Si ... los paises del mundo entero tienen parte de sus reservas en instituciones occidentales. Si no te fias no las tienes ahí. Ahora ha quedado claro que no te puedes fiar.


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (19 Abr 2022)

* "Mantenerlos como escudos humanos constituye un acto de terrorismo": Rusia exige a Kiev liberar a los civiles que se encuentran en la planta Azovstal *


Desde el Ministerio de Defensa ruso garantizaron una evacuación segura de todos los civiles que se hallen en el lugar.


 Descargar video 
La planta metalúrgica Azovstal en MariúpolSergei Grits / AP 
El jefe del Centro Nacional ruso de Gestión de la Defensa, el coronel general Mijaíl Mizíntsev, se dirigió este martes a las autoridades de Ucrania con la exigencia de liberar a todos los civiles que se encuentran en la planta metalúrgica Azovstal de Mariúpol.
De acuerdo con sus palabras, en medios de comunicación ucranianos se difundieron declaraciones de representantes oficiales de Kiev señalando que hay un gran número de civiles en las instalaciones.



"*Si alguna población civil está en Azovstal, exigimos tomar todas las medidas para su liberación* y salida a través de los corredores humanitarios creados", declaró Mizíntsev, agregando que Rusia garantiza una evacuación segura de todos los civiles.

En ese contexto, el alto cargo militar destacó que "*mantener por la fuerza a población civil como escudos humanos constituye [un acto de] terrorismo* de acuerdo a las normas del derecho internacional y los funcionarios en el poder en Kiev y perpetradores de esta acción inhumana en Azovstal son criminales de guerra y terroristas".

Este martes, el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia volvió a proponer a los militares ucranianos y mercenarios bloqueados en la planta metalúrgica Azovstal de Mariúpol cesar las hostilidades y deponer las armas para preservar sus vidas. "*Teniendo en cuenta la situación catastrófica en la fábrica metalúrgica Azovstal, y guiándose por principios puramente humanos*, las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia una vez más ofrecen a los militantes de los batallones nacionalistas y los mercenarios extranjeros cesar las hostilidades y deponer armas a partir de las 12:00 hora de Moscú del 19 de abril de 2022", anunció Mizíntsev.

El alto oficial precisó que Rusia "*garantiza* *a cada uno* [de los rendidos] *la preservación de la vida y el respeto de todas las normas de la Convención de Ginebra* en lo referente al trato de los prisioneros de guerra, como ya ocurrió con sus compañeros que se habían rendido anteriormente en Mariúpol".


----------



## amcxxl (19 Abr 2022)

Melitópol. Un gran convoy de equipo militar ruso se dirige hacia Zaporozhye 


En Nikolaev el octavo día no hay agua debido a problemas técnicos con el suministro de agua en la ciudad. Los residentes de Odessa envían autobuses humanitarios con agua a Nikolaev.


La cola para la emisión de pasaportes en Odessa.


----------



## Hal8995 (19 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Los Ucranianos se dan cuenta que está perdiendo la guerra.
> Resumen: dejad de mandarnos Stinger y Tanques y Aviones viejunos y mandarnos F15/F16 y sistemas Patriot.*
> 
> 
> ...



Amego,

Es que eso que tú pedil vale mucho dinero. Y tú no pagar.
Habla con amega Von de Water y que ella pagar.


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Abr 2022)

Los siguientes videos muy recomendables


----------



## Michael_Knight (19 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Sea o no falso, seguro que tú lo haces mejor. Acuérdate que su idioma materno es el ruso.
> 
> 
> 
> De nada.



Sí, claro, hasta tú lo harías mejor, pero recuerda que el embajador tiene un montón de gente trabajando para la embajada que les pagan por saber redactar cartas correctamente.


----------



## Hal8995 (19 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Los Ucranianos se dan cuenta que está perdiendo la guerra.
> Resumen: dejad de mandarnos Stinger y Tanques y Aviones viejunos y mandarnos F15/F16 y sistemas Patriot.*
> 
> 
> ...




Lo mejor del post es decir que los pilotos ukros son los mejores por sus métodos de entrenamiento. No le hace falta abuela.


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## apocalippsis (19 Abr 2022)

*El corresponsal militar de Izvestia mostró el corredor de banderas para los que se rindieron de Azovstal*

19 abril 2022 16:42

El corresponsal militar de Izvestia mostró el corredor de banderas para los que se rindieron de Azovstal

El corresponsal de guerra de Izvestia, Aleksey Poltoranin, mostró cómo es uno de los corredores humanitarios para los militantes ucranianos de Azovstal que depusieron las armas en Mariupol.

_“Este es uno de los pasillos por los que los nacionalistas ucranianos salen de la fábrica. Deben guiarse por las banderas rojas que cuelgan a lo largo de toda la calle”, dijo_ el periodista.

Recordemos que el martes 19 de abril, a las 14:00 hora de Moscú, los militares rusos abrieron un corredor de banderas para la retirada de militares ucranianos y militantes de formaciones nacionales de la planta de Azovstal, que entregaron voluntariamente sus armas.

Según el Ministerio de Defensa, el ejército ruso dio ese paso, guiado por principios humanos y teniendo en cuenta la situación catastrófica que se ha desarrollado en la planta metalúrgica.

En la víspera se supo sobre el comienzo de la fase activa del asalto a Azovstal por parte de las fuerzas de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF y la Milicia Popular de la RPD.









Военкор "Известий" показал гумкоридор для сдавшихся с "Азовстали"


Военный корреспондент "Известий" Алексей Полторанин показал, как выглядит один из гуманитарных коридоров для сложивших оружие украинских боевиков с "Азовстали" в Мариуполе. "Это один из коридоров, по которому организован выход с завода украинских националистов.




ren.tv


----------



## Yomateix (19 Abr 2022)

Es irónico que Zelensky pueda ser tan hipócrita de hablar en su día de ataques de aviones nazis como comparativa de lo que está pasando en Ucrania....cuando es su bando el que tiene a los nazis luchando de su lado. Pues nada, otro viajecito de Pedro Sánchez en el Falcón pagado por todos los contribuyentes para que pueda salir en la foto.

*Pedro Sánchez se reunirá con Zelenski en Kiev en los próximos días*
La Moncloa señala que no se puede hacer pública la fecha de momento por motivos de seguridad, pero el viaje es inminente. El Gobierno español ha tratado en todo momento de colocarse entre los que apoyan con más firmeza a Zelenski, que intervino recientemente por videoconferencia ante el Parlamento español con un discurso en el que planteó similitudes entre lo que le está sucediendo a Ucrania con la invasión rusa y lo que pasó en 1937 en Gernika con el bombardeo de aviones nazis alemanes y fascistas italianos sobre población civil


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)

Morirían igual, no creo que quede nadie tan sumamente tonto como para fiarse de la palabra de un ruski


----------



## The_unknown (19 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Rusia exige a Kiev liberar a los civiles que se encuentran en la planta Azovstal





Impresionante dijo:


> * "Mantenerlos como escudos humanos constituye un acto de terrorismo": Rusia exige a Kiev liberar a los civiles que se encuentran en la planta Azovstal *
> 
> 
> Desde el Ministerio de Defensa ruso garantizaron una evacuación segura de todos los civiles que se hallen en el lugar.
> ...




En este caso, no puedo apoyar a los ucranianos. Se han empeñado en causar sufrimiento a la población. Los civiles muertos en Ucrania son por culpa de AZOV.


----------



## El_Suave (19 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si ... los paises del mundo entero tienen parte de sus reservas en instituciones occidentales. Si no te fias no las tienes ahí. Ahora ha quedado claro que no te puedes fiar.



Si las tienen es porque no pueden elegir, o porque son países irrelevantes que no están en el Eje del Mal, pero es que esto ya ha ocurrido en tiempos recientes con Irán, Irak, Libia, Siria, o especialmente Venezuela.

Si esto lo saben desde siempre hasta los gitanos, nunca un gitano guardará su riqueza en una cuenta bancaria. Ellos prefieren el oro, aunque nosotros sabemos que tampoco el oro es solución, pero bueno son gitanos con sabiduría instintiva, no intelectuales con sabiduría racional.


----------



## amcxxl (19 Abr 2022)

LPR. "Hermanas de la Victoria" Ahora existe un movimiento de mujeres jóvenes en Lugansk. 


Artyom Kacherina es un desertor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Habla de los crímenes de sus antiguos compañeros. Ante sus ojos, se dispararon camiones pacíficos con números bielorrusos, saqueos y otros delitos.


Un residente de Mariupol cuenta cómo militantes de AZOV le dispararon a su vecino en un refugio antiaéreo cuando intentaba conseguir carbón para cocinar. Primero le dispararon en la pierna y luego lo remataron. Cuando intentaron quitarle el cuerpo, los no humanos recomendaron que lo arrojaran para que lo comieran los perros. 


⚡ ⚡ ⚡ El distrito Rozovsky de Zaporozhye organizó y celebró una reunión por su cuenta, a la que asistieron personas autorizadas por los residentes locales para tomar decisiones. La reunión votó por unanimidad a favor de unirse a la República Popular de Donetsk.


----------



## amcxxl (19 Abr 2022)

Los combatientes de las fuerzas de #Lugansk toman el control del depósito de trenes en la ciudad de #Popasnaya. Los #UkrainianSoldiers sufrieron algunas pérdidas. Se pueden ver los cuerpos de 4 de ellos (borrosos). La #geolocalización está en progreso.


----------



## HDR (19 Abr 2022)

Con lo fácil que era salir del paso con algún tópico falsario tan recurrente como "Democracia", "Libertad", etc.

Pues ni eso. La marioneta senil está K.O.


----------



## apocalippsis (19 Abr 2022)

Me da que los rusos han visto un filon de informacion en Mariupol con los mercenarios y no se los quieren cargar, sino que canten al mundo.


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## circodelia2 (19 Abr 2022)

canal de Telegram de Intel Slava Z.


Rusia ha desplegado el sistema de defensa aérea S-400 cerca de las fronteras con la región de Kharkov, - Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania

El propósito de la transferencia de sistemas de defensa aérea es cubrir a las tropas rusas, bloqueando parcialmente Jarkov. También se registraron transferencias del sistema de defensa aérea Tor.









Intel Slava Z


Intel slava is a Russian News aggregator who covers Conflicts/Geopolitics and urgent news from around the world. Funded by Putin, Russian ministry of defence, FSB, GRU and SVR




t.me


----------



## ccartech (19 Abr 2022)

El asesor de Zelensky, Oleksiy Arestovych, confirma que el régimen ucraniano planeó y deseaba una guerra a gran escala con Rusia con el propósito de unirse a la OTAN ya en 2019 cuando se realizó esta entrevista:


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Le tengo que reconocer que yo lo veo igual sino peor. Hace algunos años que he perdido toda esperanza. Ganen los anglos o no, en cualquier caso la cosa va para muy largo y España está en los últimos estertores. No vamos a sobrevivir, médicamente ya estamos en muerte clínica. En cualquier caso, yo moriré siendo español y seguiré dando por el saco todo lo que pueda. Me siento como Albert Boadella en sus crónicas de amor y de guerra... confieso que he luchado y he perdido...



¿Qué dice @eltonelero de esto?


----------



## ccartech (19 Abr 2022)

*A VER SI QUEDA CLARO... NO DICE NADA QUE NO PENSARAMOS. *

"Sabíamos que el ejército ruso atacaría. Pero no lo dijeron, porque los refugiados saldrían en masa y esto interferiría con el ejército". Las familias que partieron de los amigos de Zelensky y su propia familia, que volaron a Europa, no interfirieron con el ejército


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Los siguientes videos muy recomendables



Se les ve con la moral muy alta, pero tambien muy despreocupados, muy relajados. No están sucios, no parecen sudar el combate, sus armas y uniformes límpios, se ven agrupados en zona de fregao, se les ven cosas poco profesionales, posan para los videos, se cubren detrás de puertas de jardín y disparan asomándo la cabeza dos veces por el mismo sitio. Si en realidad hubiera tropas enemigas apostadas no asomaba la cabeza tres veces, la perdía a la segunda. Gritan, permanecen en pié, no es creíble, es un posado.

Yo lo siento pero digo lo que opino.


----------



## @Durruty (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)

La presidenta moldava, Maia Sandu, firmó la ley que prohíbe el uso público de la cinta de San Jorge imperialista rusa en el país.


----------



## Harman (19 Abr 2022)

*Exclusivo*⚡ *Más de 120 civiles salieron de Azovstal *⚡

Aprovechando una breve pausa, los civiles de Mariupol retenidos como rehenes por los militantes neonazis pudieron finalmente salir de los sótanos de las casas que se encuentran directamente frente al principal puesto de control de Azovstal.

Vea ahora mismo las imágenes exclusivas del proyecto @wargonzo y espere muy pronto una transmisión especial desde el epicentro de los combates por la principal fortaleza de Azovstal en Mariupol.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43598

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## ccartech (19 Abr 2022)

#Russia ha comenzado la siguiente fase de operaciones militares en #Ukraine : La Batalla de #Donbas . En esta fase, la captura de las ciudades importantes de #Severodonetsk , #Slovyansk , #Kramatorsk y obtener el control total de las provincias #Donetsk y #Luhansk es una prioridad para Rusia.


----------



## Nico (19 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Me llama la atención (no digo que sea su caso) que esa frase la dice mucha gente que luego se traga RT con palomitas si hace falta....




Sería bueno que tomaras al menos UNA noticia (no digo dos, no digo tres... UNA) de RT y la criticaras.

Ah no!, *que no puedes porque NO TE LA DEJAN ESCUCHAR !!*  

RT y Sputnik, manejan la información *con mucho más cuidado, mesura y certeza que la mierda que estamos viendo a diario en el los medios occidentales*. Te sorprendería (si pudieras comparar, cosa que NO PUEDES).


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Bishop (19 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Sí, claro, hasta tú lo harías mejor, pero recuerda que el embajador tiene un montón de gente trabajando para la embajada que les pagan por saber redactar cartas correctamente.



¿Yo? No creo, no soy de letras. A ti seguro que se te da mejor.

¿Alguien que quizás también es ruso? De todas formas e independientemente, lo que manda cojones es que te dediques a fijarte en las formas y no en el fondo del asunto. No sé por qué será.


----------



## cienaga (19 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cierto, no era el California si no el Toledo, escribo de memoria, por cierto, tu bilis me nutre, español.








USS Toledo (SSN 769) history


USS Toledo history



www.uscarriers.net




.
tu memoria esta fatal
en resumen el toledo se ha pasado casi toda su vida en el mediterraneo


----------



## Harman (19 Abr 2022)

Los medios de comunicación ucranianos pronostican una "ley marcial eterna".

"Hay una guerra de facto, de iure no existe", escribió el TG ucraniano. "Oficialmente no habrá guerra con Rusia, pero habrá una ley marcial eterna. Ahora, como sugerimos anteriormente, Zelensky ha presentado un proyecto de ley en la Rada para extender la ley marcial en Ucrania".

Hemos escrito muchas veces que declarar la guerra a Rusia significa para Ucrania someterse y negarse a pagar las deudas a Occidente. No ocurrirá, porque tanto Zelensky como todo el régimen de marionetas están sujetos por Occidente en un lugar, y muy estrechamente. ¡Son dependientes en TODO!

Por supuesto, Kiev no pudo evitar declarar la guerra a Rusia después de que las tropas rusas cruzaran las fronteras de Ucrania por el momento. Pero sólo los Estados soberanos, que Ucrania no es, pueden permitirse el lujo de comportarse así. Y si Ucrania fuera un Estado soberano, la cuestión de los UAS no estaría en absoluto en la agenda de Moscú.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43599


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)

76 ucranianos liberados en el quinto intercambio de prisioneros con Rusia - Viceprimer ministr.


----------



## Michael_Knight (19 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> #Russia ha comenzado la siguiente fase de operaciones militares en #Ukraine : La Batalla de #Donbas . En esta fase, la captura de las ciudades importantes de #Severodonetsk , #Slovyansk , #Kramatorsk y obtener el control total de las provincias #Donetsk y #Luhansk es una prioridad para Rusia.



No van a dejar piedra sobre piedra estos hijos de puta. ¡Pobre Ucrania!


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (19 Abr 2022)

Cada vez queda más claro que la mayor parte de la ralentización de avance ruso es debida a la utilización de la población ucraniana a modo de escudos humanos por parte del régimen de Kiev. 

Denota tanta crueldad como debilidad por parte de los instigadores del conflicto. Resulta peligrosa la postura occidental con respecto a dichas prácticas.


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (19 Abr 2022)

Un trabajo así...

Saludos a Lavrov desde Mariupol del legendario batallón "Somalí" del Donbass.

t.me/wargonzo/6655


----------



## Arraki (19 Abr 2022)

Mochila roja ya es todo un símbolo

Traducido del ruso:

Este video trata sobre el destacado comandante de la Infantería de Marina rusa con el distintivo de llamada




Struna, que en este momento está luchando contra el Batallón Nacional Azov en Mariupol.

A menudo aparece en los materiales de nuestro corresponsal militar Andrey Filatov @FilatovCorr y nuestros suscriptores lo adoran desde hace mucho tiempo, uno de los cuales, Ilya Pozharov @drawanything, hizo ilustraciones para este video.

https://vk.com/video-123538639_456280829?list=6d6087fba563419629


----------



## Sinjar (19 Abr 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


>



Quien no quiera verlo, esta ciego.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (19 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Los siguientes videos muy recomendables



Estos tíos parece que están de fiesta. Están luchando en uno de los escenarios más difíciles de una guerra, el combate urbano, y están de risas. Son unos personajes auténticos. Infantería de primer nivel.


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)

Al final es un MATADOR y no un NLAW, contra un BTR-82.


----------



## kelden (19 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> No van a dejar piedra sobre piedra estos hijos de puta. ¡Pobre Ucrania!



Vaya hombre ... si van suaves a ver si un par de collejas son suficientes, son unos inútiles .... si se ponen serios y empiezan a repartir hostias de verdad, son unos hijos de puta ....


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)

Los Países Bajos pronto entregarán armamento pesado (incluidos vehículos blindados de combate) a Ucrania.


----------



## Harman (19 Abr 2022)

Reportado por los corresponsales de @anna_news desde Mariupol

❗Exclusivo❗

Los residentes de las casas adyacentes a los edificios de Azovstal pudieron abandonar sus refugios aprovechando el régimen de silencio. Según ellos, desde hace semanas, las tropas del régimen de Kiev utilizan los edificios residenciales y los patios de los edificios de la ciudad como refugios y emplazamientos para la artillería.

Más información: en nuestro reportaje exclusivo

t.me/anna_news/28888

_Videos en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (19 Abr 2022)

Y todo está tranquilo en Berdyansk.

Los habitantes de la ciudad liberada pescan tranquilamente a orillas del Mar de Azov.

En marcado contraste con los territorios controlados por Kiev, con sus multitudes de "terroristas" armados y atando a la gente a los postes.

t.me/anna_news/28883

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## bubibartra (19 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Vaya hombre ... si van suaves a ver si un par de collejas son suficientes, son unos inútiles .... si se ponen serios y empiezan a repartir hostias de verdad, son unos hijos de puta ....



El problema e aque le han dado alas a los ucranianos obviando lo simple. El ejército ruso en tierra será lento y algo viejo pero siempre pude tirar de destrucción masiva. Ostras que convirtieron una ciudad del tamaño de Karkov en poco más que polvo (Alepo) . Si los rusos tiran de bombarderos puro pueden destruir cualquier ciudad ucraniana.

No era su intención, sino una guerra limpia pero si ve la cosa mal dada tirarán de músculo destructor. Los que creen que se van a ir a casa sin conseguir lo que quieren viven en los mundos de yuppie. O lo consiguen por las malas o por las muy pero que muy muy malas.

Por el momento solo están apretando un poco el pistón.


----------



## Harman (19 Abr 2022)

18+.
En el puerto de Mariupol se encontró el cadáver de Ivan Anatolievich Krapovy, marinero de alto rango de la armada ucraniana, asesinado de un disparo por la espalda.

No llevaba ningún equipo, pero había un folleto bajo el cuerpo: las condiciones de la rendición. Obviamente, en el momento de ser asesinado por "los suyos", estaba a punto de salir con las tropas del DNR y mantenerse con vida.

Otro crimen de los nazis ucranianos en el vídeo de nuestro corresponsal @astrahandm

t.me/boris_rozhin/43600

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## No al NOM (19 Abr 2022)

Porqué tanta insistencia de Ucrania en unirse a la OTAN? Querían aniquilar y exterminar Donbass siendo miembro de OTAN con el apoyo de todo el ejército OTAN? Es esto lo que hizo Solana en los Balcanes?


----------



## workforfood (19 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> No van a dejar piedra sobre piedra estos hijos de puta. ¡Pobre Ucrania!




Pero si solo están interviniendo en el donetsk, el 50 % de ese óblast concretamente, Lugansk ni se menciona porque está al 90%. Lo de Jarkov me parece que es por hacer pinza pero el teatro de operaciones es muy limitado la mayor parte de Ucrania ni sabe que existe guerra.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (19 Abr 2022)

El primer ministro británico decidió transferir los sistemas de defensa aérea Stormer HVM con misiles Starstreak a Ucrania.


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## bubibartra (19 Abr 2022)

[


workforfood dijo:


> Pero si solo están interviniendo en el donetsk, el 50 % de ese óblast concretamente, Lugansk ni se menciona porque está al 90%. Lo de Jarkov me parece que es por hacer pinza pero el teatro de operaciones es muy limitado la mayor parte de Ucrania ni sabe que existe guerra.



Pues el día en que se enteren d els guerra no queda una mujer en Ucrania


----------



## Harman (19 Abr 2022)

Kim, al igual que Zelensky, está interpretando el papel. Una reunión de payasos en un barco que se hunde

El gobernador Kim trata de hacer el papel de un funcionario muy ocupado, pero a juzgar por su aspecto, tiene pánico. El ejército ruso ha limpiado prácticamente Mykolaiv de tropas e instalaciones militares de las AFU. Kim no es tan idiota como para no entender que el fin está cerca. Así que discute sobre la "logística de la reconstrucción de posguerra", y a sus ojos, ¿a dónde correr?

t.me/Soldierline/3797

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## quinciri (19 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Una entrevista muy interesante, y larga:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No solo interesante, creo que muy recomendable .... 
Y voy solo por la mitad....


----------



## Harman (19 Abr 2022)

La ayuda humanitaria comenzó a llegar a la ciudad liberada de Borovaya, centro del distrito homónimo de la región de Kharkiv, casi inmediatamente después del final de los combates.

Los militares rusos entregaron y distribuyeron 395 kits de alimentos a los residentes locales y entregaron una tonelada de harina a la panadería local. Se entregaron unas dos toneladas de alimentos, sobre todo pasta, cereales, carne y pescado en conserva, al hospital del distrito.

t.me/sashakots/31471


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (19 Abr 2022)

La planta de Azovstal fue destruida casi por completo, dijo Svyatoslav Palamar, subcomandante del regimiento de Azov.

t.me/azmilitary11/2732


----------



## HUROGÁN (19 Abr 2022)

Buén herpes lleva esta en los hocicos de chupar Ucronazis.


----------



## Harman (19 Abr 2022)

El lugar de la cinta de San Jorge en el "cubo de la basura de la historia", dijo la Presidenta de Moldavia, Maia Sandu, en una reunión informativa tras firmar la ley que prohíbe el símbolo de la Gran Victoria.

¿Y va a arrojar al hijo del pueblo moldavo, el sargento Anton Chichik, caballero de pleno derecho de la Orden de la Gloria, también al basurero de la historia? La cinta de la orden está hecha con la cinta de San Jorge.

t.me/sashakots/31476


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)

Más de 1100 médicos alemanes se han registrado para ir a Ucrania, Polonia, Rumania y otros países vecinos donde se está tratando a los soldados ucranianos heridos.

¡Honor a ellos!


----------



## Harman (19 Abr 2022)

El comandante del 2º batallón mecanizado de la 54ª brigada de las AFU, Stets, ha sido liquidado cerca de Donetsk

t.me/mig41/16646


----------



## dabuti (19 Abr 2022)

Impresionante Lancaster. Y cuando van casi unos 9 minutos, acojonante.










PATRICK LANCASTER is Independent Journalist


My name is Patrick Lancaster. I am a totally crowdfunded independent journalist, not monetized on YouTube at all. I show the stories that the Main Stream Media...




www.buymeacoffee.com


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (19 Abr 2022)

No sé Rick, bombardear lo bombardeado...???


----------



## ProfeInsti (19 Abr 2022)

ACNUR, cifra exactamente en *4.980.589* los ucranianos que se han ido a otros países tas el inicio de la invasión rusa. 
Según ACNUR, se trata del éxodo más rápido en Europa desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial.


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)

Así es como se ve un campamento de ocupantes abandonado en la zona #Chernobyl . #Russians estaban cavando trincheras en el suelo radiactivo.


----------



## raptors (19 Abr 2022)

Wifimio dijo:


> Pues lo que dice la presidenta del Banco ruso es para echarse a temblar, esa no es una opinión desde la barra del bar. Por muy autosuficiente que pretendas ser hay infinidad de componentes que necesitas importar para tu Industria y eso no veo cómo lo puedan conseguir.



*se olvida que tienes al lado a china....* el principal proveedor de recursos manufacturados...!!


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Impresionante Lancaster. Y cuando van casi unos 9 minutos, acojonante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Algún día lo matarán, debería de irse ya, se la está jugando demasiado.


----------



## Octubrista (19 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> ACNUR, cifra exactamente en *4.980.589* los ucranianos que se han ido a otros países tas el inicio de la invasión rusa.
> Según ACNUR, se trata del éxodo más rápido en Europa desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial.



Cuando los que ya estén fuera, puedan enviar dinero y cuenten cómo se encuentran y tratan, se multiplicará por dos.

Además, a Rusia le interesa que los civiles salgan.
Lo anterior debilita al Estado ucraniano, que se encamina a ser Estado fallido.


----------



## pepetemete (19 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Porqué tanta insistencia de Ucrania en unirse a la OTAN? Querían aniquilar y exterminar Donbass siendo miembro de OTAN con el apoyo de todo el ejército OTAN? Es esto lo que hizo Solana en los Balcanes?



De facto, quien manda en Ucrania es la OTAN...así que todo es una invención de la propia OTAN para sus fines mafiosos.


----------



## apocalippsis (19 Abr 2022)

2022-04-19



NOTICIAS
*Rumanía anunció su disposición a transferir armas de las reservas a Ucrania*

Rumania está lista para transferir a Ucrania armas almacenadas en almacenamiento.

Las autoridades rumanas tienen la intención de realizar cambios importantes en la legislación del país para transferir armas en reserva a Ucrania en un futuro próximo. A pesar de la ausencia de cualquier aclaración por parte de las autoridades rumanas, hay evidencia de que se refiere a armas almacenadas. Además, aunque esto se aplica a las armas soviéticas, el número de ellas es bastante grande.

Como se supo, los cambios en la legislación del país permitirán que Rumania proporcione armas a Ucrania sin ninguna formalidad y en cantidades muy grandes. La edición rumana de Romania Libera proporciona información sobre este tema.

*“Después de que se realicen cambios en la legislación, Rumania podrá suministrar productos de las reservas militares a los estados aliados o socios. Como saben, Ucrania no es un país aliado, sino un país socio de la OTAN* .

*Es de destacar que poco antes de esto, apareció información de que Estados Unidos estaba listo para proporcionar a sus socios de la OTAN, quienes transferirían sus propias armas a Ucrania, un descuento significativo en la compra de armas más modernas o, si es necesario, proporcionar armas gratis. cargo, pero en uso temporal. Este hecho no excluye la posibilidad de que Rumania haya tomado medidas para transferir sus armas a Ucrania para actualizar su propio equipo a expensas de los Estados Unidos.*

Подробнее на: Румыния объявила о готовности передать Украине вооружение из резервов


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Abr 2022)

Sesión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa ruso Igor Konashenkov a las 19:00 horas del 19 de abril de 2022 sobre el progreso de la operación especial en Ucrania

▪Como resultado de un ataque con misiles de alta precisión lanzados desde el aire dos bastiones en el área de Kalinovo-Papasnoye y seis áreas de concentración de tropas y equipo militar enemigo en las áreas de Mirnoye, Slavyansk y Popasnoye fueron alcanzados.

▪ Eliminaron hasta 180 unidades y 15 vehículos blindados.

▪También, un lanzador del sistema de misiles antiaéreos Buk-M1 fue destruido en el área del pueblo de BARVENKOVO.

▪La aviación operacional-táctica de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas atacó 31 instalaciones militares de Ucrania.
Entre ellos se destruyeron: en las áreas de los asentamientos de RAZDOL'NE y NOVOGRODOVKA dos puestos de mando y 28 lugares de acumulación de tropas y equipo militar ucraniano así como un depósito de municiones para sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple en la región de PRIVOLIE.

▪Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron tres vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos sobre los asentamientos de CHERNOBAEVKA, ZALIZNOE y POKROVSKOE.

▪ Durante el día las fuerzas de misiles alcanzaron dos puestos de mando de las tropas ucranianas, un depósito de municiones, una batería de artillería, así como un grupo de equipos militares ucranianos.

▪En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, 140 aeronaves, 490 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 253 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 2367 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 256 lanzacohetes múltiples, 1021 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros, así como como 2225 unidades de vehículos militares especiales.

#Rusia Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## pepetemete (19 Abr 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> El primer ministro británico decidió transferir los sistemas de defensa aérea Stormer HVM con misiles Starstreak a Ucrania.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1030433



Si llegan a desembalarlos... que no lo veo muy claro.


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (19 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Se les ve con la moral muy alta, pero tambien muy despreocupados, muy relajados. No están sucios, no parecen sudar el combate, sus armas y uniformes límpios, se ven agrupados en zona de fregao, se les ven cosas poco profesionales, posan para los videos, se cubren detrás de puertas de jardín y disparan asomándo la cabeza dos veces por el mismo sitio. Si en realidad hubiera tropas enemigas apostadas no asomaba la cabeza tres veces, la perdía a la segunda. Gritan, permanecen en pié, no es creíble, es un posado.
> 
> Yo lo siento pero digo lo que opino.



Te equivocas, hay vídeos de ellos así recogiendo a sus compañeros del suelo con cuerdas. 

Además creo que tampoco has visto lo locos que están, las generaciones de chechenos en Francia llevan AK-47 en sus zonas, y estos no son nacidos en chechenia


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Te equivocas, hay vídeos de ellos así recogiendo a sus compañeros del suelo con cuerdas.
> 
> Además creo que tampoco has visto lo locos que están, las generaciones de chechenos en Francia llevan AK-47 en sus zonas, y estos no son nacidos en chechenia



Si no lo dudo, pero esos videos en fin...


----------



## Bulldozerbass (19 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Algún día lo matarán, debería de irse ya, se la está jugando demasiado.



A veces me parece que está muy sonrojado y con los ojos un tanto vidriosos, me da la impresión de que puede estar envalentonado por consumo de alcohol, lo cual no es criticable dado el escenario. Espero estar equivocado y que no le pase nada.


----------



## Jotagb (19 Abr 2022)

“Las autoridades ucranianas no permitirán que los militantes que se encuentran en Azovstal se rindan a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, ya que se convertirán en pruebas vivientes y comprometedoras de las autoridades ucranianas y sus planes antirrusos” - miembro del Comité de Seguridad y Protección de la Duma Estatal Anticorrupción Adalbi Shkhagoshev


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> A veces me parece que está muy sonrojado y con los ojos un tanto vidriosos, me da la impresión de que puede estar envalentonado por consumo de alcohol, lo cual no es criticable dado el escenario. Espero estar equivocado y que no le pase nada.



Se expone demasiado, los soldados tienen información y saben donde está el enemigo y lo que tiene enfilado. Supongo que se lo dirán en todo momento, pero no es lo mismo. Es increíble lo que está haciendo este hombre de todas formas, está informando con todas las letras, es un periodista de arriba abajo.
Espero que salga ileso.


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)

Las autoridades ucranianas continúan exhumando los cuerpos de los civiles asesinados por las tropas rusas de las fosas comunes en las ciudades y pueblos de los alrededores de Kiev.

Al menos 1.200 civiles han muerto en el óblast de Kiev y las cifras siguen aumentando.


----------



## Sinjar (19 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Y todo está tranquilo en Berdyansk.
> 
> Los habitantes de la ciudad liberada pescan tranquilamente a orillas del Mar de Azov.
> 
> ...



Esto no da audiencia a nuestras queridas mediaset y atresmedia.


----------



## element (19 Abr 2022)

Yo siempre he admirado Rusia y he valorado la manera como Putin pudo sacar a ese pais de la humillacion en la que estaba sumido con Yeltsin.
Además creo que los EEUU son una superpotencia corrrupta en manos de una oligarquia plutocrata.

Pero a dia de hoy me parece que me daría vergüenza ser prorruso. Esta invasión es inaceptable. Cada día que pasa es más penosa. Putin está haciendo mucho daño a Rusia. Espero que los rusos se den cuenta y lo derroquen.


----------



## Argentium (19 Abr 2022)

*Unos siete vuelos de armas de EEUU se dirigen a Europa en las próximas 24 horas con armamento para Ucrania – alto funcionario de defensa de EEUU*
17:46 || 19/04/2022


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Los siguientes videos muy recomendables



La última parte de la saga. Los trofeos de guerra.


----------



## raptors (19 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Da igual lo que diga no van a dejar que gane



*Pues mientras la pen solo condene esta bien...* malo que dijera que ya no va a sacar a francia de la otan...


----------



## NoRTH (19 Abr 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Estos tíos parece que están de fiesta. Están luchando en uno de los escenarios más difíciles de una guerra, el combate urbano, y están de risas. Son unos personajes auténticos. Infantería de primer nivel.



estan hechos de otra pasta

me imagino que para estos palmarla en combate es un honor


----------



## workforfood (19 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> “Las autoridades ucranianas no permitirán que los militantes que se encuentran en Azovstal se rindan a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, ya que se convertirán en pruebas vivientes y comprometedoras de las autoridades ucranianas y sus planes antirrusos” - miembro del Comité de Seguridad y Protección de la Duma Estatal Anticorrupción Adalbi Shkhagoshev



Si no se rinden es que no quieren rendirse no hay más. Lo de que su gobierno no les permite rendirse es como lo de Hitler y el general Von Paulus, una excusa. Los rusos andan con lo de Azovstal de puntillas porque seguramente quieren conservarlo lo más intacto posible por eso cada día hay un ultimátum. Los mercenarios ya se están riendo con la decena de ultimátums que llevan.


----------



## Jotagb (19 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Si no se rinden es que no quieren rendirse no hay más. Lo de que su gobierno no les permite rendirse es como lo de Hitler y el general Von Paulus, una excusa. Los rusos andan con lo de Azovstal de puntillas porque seguramente quieren conservarlo lo más intacto posible por eso cada día hay un ultimátum. Los mercenarios ya se están riendo con la decena de ultimátums que llevan.



Hombre tiene sentido, si se rinden les sacarán toda la información que puedan y esa información sería crucial para Rusia, de ahí que posiblemente no les dejen rendirse.


----------



## hartman (19 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Si no se rinden es que no quieren rendirse no hay más. Lo de que su gobierno no les permite rendirse es como lo de Hitler y el general Von Paulus, una excusa. *Los rusos andan con lo de Azovstal de puntillas porque seguramente quieren conservarlo lo más intacto posible por eso cada día hay un ultimátum*. Los mercenarios ya se están riendo con la decena de ultimátums que llevan.



O quizas hayan documentos de movidas chungas de biden alli.


----------



## HurreKin (19 Abr 2022)

Menudas PELOTAS tiene este reportero


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Abr 2022)

Cursos gratuitos para la tercera edad de Ana Pastor.


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)

element dijo:


> Yo siempre he admirado Rusia y he valorado la manera como Putin pudo sacar a ese pais de la humillacion en la que estaba sumido con Yeltsin.
> Además creo que los EEUU son una superpotencia corrrupta en manos de una oligarquia plutocrata.
> 
> Pero a dia de hoy me parece que me daría vergüenza ser prorruso. Esta invasión es inaceptable. Cada día que pasa es más penosa. Putin está haciendo mucho daño a Rusia. Espero que los rusos se den cuenta y lo derroquen.




A mi de hecho me sorprende muchísimo cómo están llevando la invasion los ucranianos. Y es que están utilizando sistemáticamente la misma estrategia una y otra vez, simple y efectiva y los rusos siguen cayendo una y otra vez. No es que tropiecen dos veces con la misma piedra, es que parece que quieran partirla con la cabeza. A saber:

1.- Los rusos tardan un huevo y medio en organizar su logística, repuestos, repostaje etc en terreno propio o invadido pero muy controlado. 
2.- Los ucranianos aguantan
3.- Los rusos lanzan un macro-ataque
4.- Los ucranianos no tienen ni medio reparo en ceder terreno donde ven que no pueden ganar. Intentan repeler el ataque solo donde ven que pueden hacerlo sin duda
5.- Los Rusos avanzan el terreno que han cedido los ucranianos
6.- Los rusos tardan la vida y más en organizar la logística para el nuevo terreno conquistado (léase el punto 1)
7.- Los ucranianos emboscan esas nuevas posiciones que han ganado los rusos, ya que no tienen logística y les untan bien el hocico.
8.- Los pocos rusos que no palman, se retiran de ahí cagando melodías
9.- Los ucranianos avanzan. Y claro, diles tu a los rusos que vuelvan a intentar conquistar eso, despues de haberles dado hasta en el carnet de identidad.

TLDR: Los rusos son un puto desastre con la logística y los ucranianos les están dando en el hocico a base de emboscadas. 

Es maravilloso, por lo simple y lo bien ejecutado que está


----------



## Jotagb (19 Abr 2022)

Scholz considera posible en el marco del G7 brindar a Ucrania apoyo financiero por valor de 50 mil millones de euros

Los alemanes no pueden comprar harina ni mantequilla, mientras que Berlín reparte miles de millones a diestro y siniestro.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Arraki (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## apocalippsis (19 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Se les ve con la moral muy alta, pero tambien muy despreocupados, muy relajados. No están sucios, no parecen sudar el combate, sus armas y uniformes límpios, se ven agrupados en zona de fregao, se les ven cosas poco profesionales, posan para los videos, se cubren detrás de puertas de jardín y disparan asomándo la cabeza dos veces por el mismo sitio. Si en realidad hubiera tropas enemigas apostadas no asomaba la cabeza tres veces, la perdía a la segunda. Gritan, permanecen en pié, no es creíble, es un posado.
> 
> Yo lo siento pero digo lo que opino.



Hombre si te fijas hay un trapo rojo tirado delante de la puerta de la casa, eso significa que es la avenida por donde se tienen que rendir que la marcan con esos trapos, han esperado hasta las 4 de la tarde y venga pa lante con el buche lleno y limpicos, cuando viene la tanqueta y empieza a ametrallar se vuelven euforicos. Para mi que es lo que han mamado.......... desde pequeños. los mas veteranos delante y los jovencitos amagados aprendiendo.


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Abr 2022)

Contenido explícito



Spoiler



"]


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)

Ucrania está defendiéndose valientemente, y con mucho mejor tino e inteligencia que los rusos. Pero de momento es Rusia la que está en territorio Ucraniano, masacrando y destruyendo.

Pienso que a Rusia el coste en vidas le es indiferente.

Se han dado mucha prisa para avanzar antes de que Ucrania tenga blindados y armamento occidental aún más pesado y sofisticado. La guerra se decide en estas dos semanas. Si Rusia apresa todo el Dombass y Mariupol, lo darán por bueno, y no lo querrán soltar.

Si Ucrania aguanta, tendrá más apoyo "gordo" y puede incluso plantearse salir mejor territorialmente de lo que estaba.


----------



## Arraki (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## ccartech (19 Abr 2022)

La planta de Azovstal fue bombardeada y destruida casi por completo, - Subcomandante del Regimiento de Azov Svyatoslav Palamar Se lanzan “bombas de gran potencia” sobre la planta y “mucha gente” está bajo los escombros.


----------



## Nico (19 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Los mercenarios *ya se están riendo* con la decena de ultimátums que llevan.




Me imagino. Estar sitiado en unos túneles sabiendo que te van a matar debe causar una risa loca que ni te cuento.


----------



## pepetemete (19 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



No solo tiene pinta de hija de puta, además lo es.


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Scholz considera posible en el marco del G7 brindar a Ucrania apoyo financiero por valor de 50 mil millones de euros
> 
> Los alemanes no pueden comprar harina ni mantequilla, mientras que Berlín reparte miles de millones a diestro y siniestro.


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)

A ver Bot-GILIPOLLAS...ya tardas en irte a la puta mierda.....que no eres mas tontorron porque el dia no tiene mas horas.......


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Abr 2022)

La republica checa reparará el material militar ucranio averiado. Eso es verdadera fraternidad. y no la que decían tener los rusos con Ucrania. Uno no comete crímenes de lesa humanidad con sus hermanos, les repara sus tanques.


----------



## kasperle1966 (19 Abr 2022)

*Los participantes en la operación en la planta de Azovstal hablan sobre el cambio forzado en las tácticas de los militantes. *


Los participantes en la operación para limpiar el último bastión de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en Mariupol, la planta de Azovstal, informan sobre los cambios que se han producido en las tácticas de los militantes en los últimos 2 o 3 días. El cambio de táctica es claramente forzado.

Los principales cambios en este sentido se deben a que los militantes de Azov (*una organización extremista prohibida en Rusia) y las unidades adscritas a ellos ya no tienen a su disposición equipo pesado que podrían utilizar, por ejemplo, para llevar a cabo contraataques. o intentos de abrirse paso "en armadura". Además, el control de los espacios abiertos del territorio de la fábrica se ha llevado prácticamente al total y, por lo tanto, los militantes tampoco tienen la oportunidad de usar morteros. Según otra información, simplemente no hay morteros en el arsenal de Azov, o queda su número mínimo.

¿Qué tipo armas usan los "Azovitas"*? Según la información más reciente, la mayoría de las veces se trata de armas pequeñas, incluidos los francotiradores. De los más "pesados": lanzagranadas de mano, sistemas antitanque. Además, en los últimos días, los militantes también tienen problemas con los sistemas antitanque: el suministro claramente resultó no ser infinito.

En tal situación, la resistencia de los militantes en Azovstal se está desvaneciendo lenta pero seguramente. Ya no hay interminables intentos de atacar a los vehículos blindados que se aproximan. Sí, y los vehículos blindados rusos se acercan a los objetos con mayor frecuencia después de "resolver" este objeto desde una distancia mucho más segura, incluso después de los ataques aéreos.

Por todas las razones anteriores, los militantes tienen que reducir al mínimo su actividad de tiro, moviéndose a través de comunicaciones subterráneas y aquellos territorios donde por la mañana de hoy las fuerzas especiales no han llegado, o actuar con la mayor movilidad posible, disparando desde un tiro. punto durante varios segundos, seguido de un cambio de posición de tiro no es fácil, pero también el objeto de la ubicación - puede haber una llamada "llegada cero". Tales "llegadas" el día anterior obligaron a "Azov" y mercenarios a esconderse en pisos subterráneos durante varias horas, lo que posteriormente hizo posible que las fuerzas especiales rusas y las fuerzas especiales de NM DPR ingresaran a los territorios del norte de la planta metalúrgica.

Recordemos que en un discurso de audio reciente, el jefe de Chechenia, Ramzan Kadyrov, anunció que la liberación del territorio de la planta de Azovstal se completaría hoy o mañana. El Ministerio de Defensa aún no se ha pronunciado sobre las declaraciones de Kadyrov.

*https://topwar.ru/195184-uchastniki...ut-o-vynuzhdennoj-smene-taktiki-boevikov.html*


----------



## Peineto (19 Abr 2022)

*“La invasión rusa de Ucrania ha puesto fin a la globalización”*
El presidente de BlackRock, Larry Fink, parece que anda con el culo prieto, cosa que no le impide quitarse pulgas de encima a modo de yo no he sido. No voy a poner nada de mi cosecha al respecto, simplemente les invito a que lean la noticia para opinar por ustedes con conocimiento de causa.

La reveladora carta remitida por el presidente de BlackRock, Larry Fink, a los accionistas: "La invasión rusa de Ucrania ha puesto fin a la globalización" - El Diestro


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)

Abono para el huerto del bueno

Nazis rusos de wagner .


----------



## workforfood (19 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Me imagino. Estar sitiado en unos túneles sabiendo que te van a matar debe causar una risa loca que ni te cuento.



Esa gente les han dado cada día un ultimátum ya es hora que el ejército ruso reconozca que no van a rendirse.


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Abr 2022)

_Los civiles y los rehenes en los sótanos de la planta #Azovstal son una nueva falsificación ucraniana. Propaganda ucraniana. 

_


----------



## No al NOM (19 Abr 2022)

Lamentable Joaquín Prats y la zorra Ukra Olga Tarnovska:

Que miles de Ciudadanos están en la fábrica, que los rusos los bombardean y que no permiten corredores para sacar a los civiles.


Todo al revés, todo mentira. Que hijos deputa


----------



## Arraki (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Jotagb (19 Abr 2022)

En Rusia, pueden permitir temporalmente la producción de automóviles de todas las clases ambientales, incluido Euro-0.

De acuerdo con las normas técnicas vigentes de la Unión Aduanera, solo deben ponerse en circulación automóviles de clase Euro-5 y superiores.

En Europa, EE. UU. y Japón, la Euro-0 estuvo vigente hasta 1992

El Ministerio de Industria y Comercio propuso hasta el 1 de febrero de 2023 permitir la producción de automóviles con requisitos ambientales reducidos en la Federación Rusa.
 y mientras tanto nosotros pagando impuestos verdes y queriendo que conduzca os mierdas eléctricas.


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Abr 2022)

Ucranios descochineando Ucrania de cochinos


----------



## ccartech (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## ATDTn (19 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Si no se rinden es que no quieren rendirse no hay más. Lo de que su gobierno no les permite rendirse es como lo de Hitler y el general Von Paulus, una excusa. Los rusos andan con lo de Azovstal de puntillas porque seguramente quieren conservarlo lo más intacto posible por eso cada día hay un ultimátum. Los mercenarios ya se están riendo con la decena de ultimátums que llevan.



En el último no se ríen
Técnicas de destemple y mamoneo en ultimátums


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Abr 2022)

Los rusos se esconden, pero el trabajo de descochinamiento continua


----------



## kelden (19 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> En Rusia, pueden permitir temporalmente la producción de automóviles de todas las clases ambientales, incluido Euro-0.
> 
> De acuerdo con las normas técnicas vigentes de la Unión Aduanera, solo deben ponerse en circulación automóviles de clase Euro-5 y superiores.
> 
> ...



Hay que asfaltar el puto campo, joder .....


----------



## Jotagb (19 Abr 2022)

Las mierdas eléctricas para Europa y la gasolina para los americanos.
Tal vez sea el plan de toda esta guerra.


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Abr 2022)

Aunque el cochino se vista de seda, descochinado se queda


----------



## workforfood (19 Abr 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> En el último no se ríen
> Técnicas de destemple y mamoneo en ultimátums



Ultimátum se da uno, no uno cada día. Ya han dejado claro que no quieren rendirse.


----------



## kelden (19 Abr 2022)

Como el permafrost empiece a soltar metano verás tu lo que les beneficia ....


----------



## apocalippsis (19 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> La última parte de la saga. Los trofeos de guerra.



Estan contentos ese es el botin por cada tanque me parece que son 30000 dolares extras.


----------



## quinciri (19 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Unos siete vuelos de armas de EEUU se dirigen a Europa en las próximas 24 horas con armamento para Ucrania – alto funcionario de defensa de EEUU*
> 17:46 || 19/04/2022



( Sacado de la entrevista que ha pasado Acrata Magallania, creo)

Pero, al parecer, t*arde o temprano, o mejor dicho, antes, tendremos que plantear el tema de cortar los canales de suministro de armas a Ucrania, lo cual es un acto absolutamente hostil por parte de Occidente. Esto puede llevar a la necesidad de una escalada de ataques contra objetivos militares que ya se encuentran fuera de Ucrania*. Y a lo largo de las arterias de transporte. Y, por supuesto, es necesario matar todas las arterias de transporte en el oeste de Ucrania. *Pero esto ya es tarea del mando político-militar.*

Y a medida que se prolongue el conflicto en Ucrania, aumentará la probabilidad de la llamada escalada horizontal y vertical. Es decir, la ampliación del conflicto. Y, tal vez, incluso transfiriéndolo a un nivel de armas más alto y más terrible. Esta pregunta, desafortunadamente, se está volviendo cada vez más aguda.


----------



## No al NOM (19 Abr 2022)

Que alguien mande a Cuatro el manual Ucronazi para ocultarse en edificios residenciales para usar a los civiles como escudos humanos, a ver si tienen huevos a sacarlo

Y que pongan algún cuerpo de los 300 del teatro de Mariupol, No? Putos payasos, pedid porque los chechenos no la líen alguna vez en España, porque les vamos a pasar todos vuestros nombres


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)

Las tropas de elite.

Ejemplo de profesionalidad pasando por detrás cuando disparan el lanzagranada .


----------



## IgFarben (19 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A mi de hecho me sorprende muchísimo cómo están llevando la invasion los ucranianos. Y es que están utilizando sistemáticamente la misma estrategia una y otra vez, simple y efectiva y los rusos siguen cayendo una y otra vez. No es que tropiecen dos veces con la misma piedra, es que parece que quieran partirla con la cabeza. A saber:
> 
> 1.- Los rusos tardan un huevo y medio en organizar su logística, repuestos, repostaje etc en terreno propio o invadido pero muy controlado.
> 2.- Los ucranianos aguantan
> ...



No se, las noticias que salen hoy son preocupantes para los ucranianos. No se cuanto podrán mantener los rusos el ritmo, pero están avanzando bastante y en muchos sitios, y esto ratificado por fuentes ucranianas, que cada vez mas avisan de que la munición escasea. Y si uno ve los videos ucranianos, cada vez están tirando mas de vehículos civiles.
Llevan 4 semanas pidiendo equipo pesado, y como occidente no se lo envíe, sus capacidades se van a ver muy mermadas.
Yo a día de hoy soy bastante pesimista.


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)

Tenemos ganador absoluto de lanzamiento de torreta


----------



## ATDTn (19 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Ultimátum se da uno, no uno cada día. Ya han dejado claro que no quieren rendirse.



Conozco la definición de ultimátum
Y sé cómo funciona

Afortunadamente no me dedico a ello


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Remequilox (19 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Scholz considera posible en el marco del G7 brindar a Ucrania apoyo financiero por valor de 50 mil millones de euros
> 
> Los alemanes no pueden comprar harina ni mantequilla, mientras que Berlín reparte miles de millones a diestro y siniestro.



Ya se está rajando el alemán (y lo que dirán en privado los neerlandeses o los daneses.......).
Que vale, 50k M €, pero a escote. La UE solo Alemania, Francia e Italia. El resto que lo ponga USA, Canadá, UK y Japón.
Pues no, sr. alemán. Por vuestras decisiones, la factura le toca a la UE.
Así que o a aflojar la cartera como potencias derrotadas, o a cambiar de aliados.


----------



## El-Mano (19 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Sospecho que a Borrell alguien le ha mandado callar, lleva varios días con la boca cerrada y eso siempre se agradece



Casi que prefiero que hable, así se puede saber con más antelación los planes de la UE.


----------



## lasoziedad (19 Abr 2022)

*Policías del GEO darán seguridad a Sánchez en su viaje a Kiev para reunirse con Zelenski*

El anunciado viaje a Kiev del presidente del Gobierno, *Pedro Sánchez*, para reunirse con su homólogo ucraniano, *Volodimir Zelenski*, *contará con el apoyo sobre el terreno de un equipo del Grupo Especial de Operaciones (GEO) *de la Policía Nacional dentro de un dispositivo que se diseña en privado por cuestiones de seguridad, según han informado a Europa Press fuentes policiales.

La ministra portavoz, Isabel Rodríguez, ha asegurado este martes en la rueda de prensa posterior al Consejo de Ministros que *el objetivo del viaje es reafirmar el compromiso de España* con este país y mostrar su solidaridad ante la agresión de la que están siendo objeto por parte de Rusia.


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Abr 2022)

_#FLASH-#Ucrania|la policía de #Lisichansk busca a un hombre que lanzó una granada contra la policía de #UA, con el resultado de un muerto y dos agentes heridos. ¿Un incidente aislado o una señal de resistencia?_


----------



## CEMENTITOS (19 Abr 2022)

element dijo:


> Yo siempre he admirado Rusia y he valorado la manera como Putin pudo sacar a ese pais de la humillacion en la que estaba sumido con Yeltsin.
> Además creo que los EEUU son una superpotencia corrrupta en manos de una oligarquia plutocrata.
> 
> Pero a dia de hoy me parece que me daría vergüenza ser prorruso. Esta invasión es inaceptable. Cada día que pasa es más penosa. Putin está haciendo mucho daño a Rusia. Espero que los rusos se den cuenta y lo derroquen.



El daño a Rusia ya estaba previsto en 2019.
Si no te has enterado es tu problema, lo cual creo que te inhabilita como opinador.
Ahora dilo: _país soberano._


----------



## arriondas (19 Abr 2022)

Tendrían un clima más suave que el que tienen ahora, al estilo de Centroeuropa. Mientras que en Europa... clima subtropical o directamente tropical. Y no, no es una bicoca. En España, solo la Cornisa Cantábrica y los Pirineos tendrían un clima medianamente agradable.


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Abr 2022)

Gloria a Ucrania descochineadora


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Abr 2022)

_ Embajada de Rusia en Austria: Estamos profundamente indignados por la profanación de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa junto a un cementerio de guerra soviético en Laa an der Thaya el 19 de abril de 2022. _


----------



## Sinjar (19 Abr 2022)

A tomar por culo AZOV


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)

*Arestovych parece muy optimista con la guerra del Donbass:*

"¡No tendrán éxito!", - el principal "calmante" del país habló sobre el curso de la segunda fase de la guerra y las perspectivas de la Federación Rusa

Aleksey Arestovich, asesor del jefe del OP, dijo que la tarea de los ocupantes es aislar Rubizhne, Popasnoe y Severodonetsk, para rodear a nuestras tropas en la región de Kramatorsk y Slavyansk. Hacer un par de "embolsamiebtos" y oblíganos a rendirnos. Pero esta tarea no se va a completar por varias razones.

De lo importante, las fuerzas que la Federación Rusa ha acumulado en estas áreas no son suficientes y están debilitadas.

Aleksey Arestovich también predijo las "victorias" del ejército de ocupación, que podrían lograr.

“*Puede abrirse paso, tomar un par de asentamientos, infligir pérdidas en nuestras Fuerzas Armadas y, en apariencia, puede parecer intimidante. Pero debe comprender que el liderazgo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania lo sabe y lo predice, y las tropas lo saben aún mejor. No hay absolutamente ninguna necesidad de preocuparse ”, * dijo el asesor del OP.

La tercera fase de la guerra es la transición de la Federación Rusa a la defensa o retirada de nuestro territorio. También hay una posibilidad mínima para las negociaciones de paz.


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Abr 2022)

Montajes encadenados, usando cualquier cosa. No les importa que los pillen, la gente se lo traga todo sin comprobar nada y lo saben.


----------



## Gotthard (19 Abr 2022)

HurreKin dijo:


> Menudas PELOTAS tiene este reportero



Brutal. Si lo empiezas te ves el video hasta el final. Un reportero de los de antes.


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)

The Sun afirma que un *bombardero nuclear ruso está volando cerca de la frontera de Ucrania*.


----------



## Arraki (19 Abr 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> ( Sacado de la entrevista que ha pasado Acrata Magallania, creo)
> 
> Pero, al parecer, t*arde o temprano, o mejor dicho, antes, tendremos que plantear el tema de cortar los canales de suministro de armas a Ucrania, lo cual es un acto absolutamente hostil por parte de Occidente. Esto puede llevar a la necesidad de una escalada de ataques contra objetivos militares que ya se encuentran fuera de Ucrania*. Y a lo largo de las arterias de transporte. Y, por supuesto, es necesario matar todas las arterias de transporte en el oeste de Ucrania. *Pero esto ya es tarea del mando político-militar.*
> 
> Y a medida que se prolongue el conflicto en Ucrania, aumentará la probabilidad de la llamada escalada horizontal y vertical. Es decir, la ampliación del conflicto. Y, tal vez, incluso transfiriéndolo a un nivel de armas más alto y más terrible. Esta pregunta, desafortunadamente, se está volviendo cada vez más aguda.



Los últimos envíos parece que han saltado por los aires nada más almacenarse. La inteligencia rusa parece estar muy encima y por lo que parece les está funcionando.

Cada envío son cientos de millones que salen volando.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (19 Abr 2022)

Los presidentes de Estados Unidos, Francia, Alemania, Gran Bretaña, Canadá, Japón, Polonia, Rumania e Italia acordaron, tras una videoconferencia con la participación de los jefes de la Unión Europea, la UE y la OTAN, dedicada a la situación en Ucrania, para aumentar su impacto en Moscú, incluso mediante la adopción de medidas de sanciones adicionales. Así lo informó el servicio de prensa del primer ministro italiano Mario Draghi, escribe TASS.


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)

*El ejército ruso prepara una serie de pseudo-"referéndums" para "legalizar" las administraciones de ocupación, * - GUR

En el territorio ocupado de la región de Kherson, se están imprimiendo boletas, formularios, etc. para votar en un "referéndum" para crear otra pseudo-república de la "KhNR". Los residentes locales están convencidos de que no se realizará una votación real. Todo se formalizará con los datos de pasaporte recabados al recibir la “ayuda humanitaria”.

También se está preparando un "referéndum" sobre la elección del alcalde y la adhesión administrativa a la Crimea ocupada en la ciudad de Snigirevka (región de Mykolaiv). Se insta a los residentes a acudir a los colegios electorales a la hora señalada.

UN.


----------



## nOkia_XXI (19 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Policías del GEO darán seguridad a Sánchez en su viaje a Kiev para reunirse con Zelenski*
> 
> El anunciado viaje a Kiev del presidente del Gobierno, *Pedro Sánchez*, para reunirse con su homólogo ucraniano, *Volodimir Zelenski*, *contará con el apoyo sobre el terreno de un equipo del Grupo Especial de Operaciones (GEO) *de la Policía Nacional dentro de un dispositivo que se diseña en privado por cuestiones de seguridad, según han informado a Europa Press fuentes policiales.
> 
> La ministra portavoz, Isabel Rodríguez, ha asegurado este martes en la rueda de prensa posterior al Consejo de Ministros que *el objetivo del viaje es reafirmar el compromiso de España* con este país y mostrar su solidaridad ante la agresión de la que están siendo objeto por parte de Rusia.



Nos va a salir barata la foto, si. Luego no se pueden bajar impuestos, y mientras ellos mandan un montón de personas en avión para alla, nosotros en bicicleta para no contaminar.


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)

Praga ha dado luz verde final para que los tanques ucranianos sean reparados en Chequia.

La ministra de Defensa, Jana Černochová, confirmó hoy que se realizará en la planta del Grupo Checoslovaco.

Los tanques T-64 son los primeros en salir, pero el programa también se expandirá a los T-72 y APC.


----------



## lasoziedad (19 Abr 2022)

*El FMI cuantifica en más de 121.000 millones la exposición de la banca mundial a Rusia y Ucrania*

El *Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI)* ha cifrado en *131.000 millones de dólares *(121.333 millones de euros) la exposición total de la banca internacional a Rusia y Ucrania, de cuya cifra la gran mayoría corresponde a bancos de la zona euro.

Según se desprende del 'Informe de Estabilidad Financiera Global' que publica de forma bianual el organismo internacional, la banca internacional tenía una exposición a Rusia a cierre del tercer trimestre de *120.000 millones (111.145 millones de euros),* de los cuales el 60% era en divisa extranjera.


----------



## Remequilox (19 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Esa gente les han dado cada día un ultimátum ya es hora que el ejército ruso reconozca que no van a rendirse.



Cada ultimátum y tregua, previsiblemente genera algún tipo de discusión (algún que otro partidario de rendirse, otros no). 
En el estado físico-mental actual de esa guarnición, cada discusión es una invitación abierta a alguna deserción, algún suicidio, o más probablemente, alguna que otra ejecución por la espalda.
Cada enemigo muerto por su propio fuego amigo, es un enemigo menos que matar o capturar. Es una bala menos que ya no disponen. Es una desesperación más.
Es un óptimo militar. 
Apenas haces nada, (tan solo poner unas cuantas banderitas rojas, a buen recaudo, que hay francotiradores y emitir un comunicado) y algo consigues, desde quebrar un poco más la voluntad de resistir, hasta ejecuciones sumarias entre ellos.
Es lento, aburrido, y sumamente efectivo.


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Abr 2022)

_Excelente informe sobre el inicio de la segunda fase del SMO de Rusia por el ex analista de la CIA Larry Johnson. Larry atraviesa la niebla de la guerra, y tiene la experiencia para ser autorizada. A Son of the New American Revolution. 

Ucrania afirma que Rusia controla la costa sur de #Ucrania con una combinación de fuerzas navales y terrestres. Una vez que Odesa caiga (y caerá), Rusia habrá cortado completamente a Ucrania de sus puertos del sur. (Ahora no hay actividad comercial porque es zona de guerra)".

Si #Ucrania estuviera triunfando sobre el terreno estoy seguro de que estaríamos viendo informes diarios de los generales ucranianos pregonando su último triunfo sobre las fuerzas rusas. "

La incapacidad de mantener líneas de comunicación robustas con las unidades de primera línea y asegurar que están completamente abastecidas de municiones, armas y alimentos es una espiral de muerte para cualquier organización militar."

"Si el ejército ucraniano todavía tuviera la artillería intacta, estaría disparando rondas de contrabatería a los tanques rusos. Eso no está ocurriendo. Cuando se lucha contra una fuerza comparable, la doctrina dicta que los tanques disparen y luego se muevan."

También hay informes de prensa de que la artillería rusa está disparando contra unidades ucranianas en los alrededores de Kharkov (que está a 160 millas al noroeste de Popasnaya). La limitada capacidad de las fuerzas ucranianas para responder de la misma manera significa que las unidades están acorraladas y recibiendo una brutal paliza."

Esta puede ser una semana decisiva para la continuidad de las operaciones militares ucranianas organizadas. El ejército ruso parece estar siguiendo la directiva de Putin: desmilitarizar Ucrania"._


----------



## apocalippsis (19 Abr 2022)

Esta me parece que es la que salio en un noticiario ucraniano reparando tanques, no duro ni un dia.

Planta blindada de Kiev (KBTO) en el distrito Darnitsky de Kiev después de los ataques aéreos rusos

t.me/intelslava/25924


----------



## Jotagb (19 Abr 2022)

Boris Johnson tiene la intención de suministrar cañones antiaéreos autopropulsados Stormer Air Defense a Ucrania

Los medios británicos informan que Londres tiene la intención de suministrar a Ucrania armas antiaéreas autopropulsadas "Stormer Air Defense" basadas en el transporte blindado de personal británico "Stormer"
El vehículo tiene un chasis con orugas, blindaje ligero y está armado con misiles antiaéreos Starstreak HVM. Las instalaciones antiaéreas son capaces de acelerar hasta 80 km por hora y pueden usarse para destruir aviones y helicópteros


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)

Rumania comenzará a donar armas letales a Ucrania.

Dichas transferencias a estados no pertenecientes a la OTAN actualmente son ilegales de acuerdo con la ley de Rumania, pero el parlamento modificará rápidamente la ley por el bien de Ucrania.


----------



## quinciri (19 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Los últimos envíos parece que han saltado por los aires nada más almacenarse. La inteligencia rusa parece estar muy encima y por lo que parece les está funcionando.
> 
> Cada envío son cientos de millones que salen volando.



Ya, esperemos que este funcionando,.
Y el entrevistado refiere que el tema es competencia del alto mando politico-militar. Y tampoco dice que no este funcionando de momento, pero advierte de lo que podría llegar a pasar.


----------



## Gotthard (19 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Te equivocas, hay vídeos de ellos así recogiendo a sus compañeros del suelo con cuerdas.
> 
> Además creo que tampoco has visto lo locos que están, las generaciones de chechenos en Francia llevan AK-47 en sus zonas, y estos no son nacidos en chechenia



Lo de Dijon no fue un enfrentamiento entre chechenos de dos clanes, fue un enfrentamiento contra los argelinos y marroquies. 

Parece ser que a un chortino checheno los moros le dieron una paliza brutal. 

Al dia siguiente se movilizaron mas de 300 chechenos de toda Francia armados y se fueron a pasar el fin de semana a Dijon, dedicandose a la caza del moro, a los que sacudieron de firme. Poca broma con esos tipos, tienen juramentos ancestrales de ayuda mutua entre clanes y llegado el momento son implacables. En sus casas los educan literalmente a ostia limpia para que sean luchadores sin miedo. Una cultura curiosa.


----------



## amcxxl (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## CEMENTITOS (19 Abr 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> No se, las noticias que salen hoy son preocupantes para los ucranianos. No se cuanto podrán mantener los rusos el ritmo, pero están avanzando bastante y en muchos sitios, y esto ratificado por fuentes ucranianas, que cada vez mas avisan de que la munición escasea. Y si uno ve los videos ucranianos, cada vez están tirando mas de vehículos civiles.
> Llevan 4 semanas pidiendo equipo pesado, y como occidente no se lo envíe, sus capacidades se van a ver muy mermadas.
> Yo a día de hoy soy bastante pesimista.



Te llevan engañando desde el principio.
Rusia ya ganó la guerra en los primeros 3 días, solo queda avanzar. Se lleva diciendo semana tras semana, pero seguís enganchados al hilo informativo de los filopederastas que necesitan de gente crédula como vosotros, que se trague la fantochadas de los NLAW, el coche eléctrico, la mascarilla mágica y toda la mierda que os echen encima mientras os hundís en la miseria económica mas absoluta.
Ya sois un 10% más pobres que el mes pasado y ni os habéis enterado. Pero como os vais a enterar, si todavía creéis que Ucrania tiene ejército regular a pesar de que no habéis visto un avión o un tanque Ucra desde hace mas de un mes.


----------



## alnitak (19 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Ya se está rajando el alemán (y lo que dirán en privado los neerlandeses o los daneses.......).
> Que vale, 50k M €, pero a escote. La UE solo Alemania, Francia e Italia. El resto que lo ponga USA, Canadá, UK y Japón.
> Pues no, sr. alemán. Por vuestras decisiones, la factura le toca a la UE.
> Así que o a aflojar la cartera como potencias derrotadas, o a cambiar de aliados.




esto es un chollo 

invade rusia y paga españa ... y encima el petroleo al doble

jajajajajajjajqeu banda de payasos son los europeos


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Michael_Knight (19 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



La gente de Bart, digo de Irina


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Abr 2022)

Fuerzas especiales destruyeron un grupo especial de "cazadores de equipo ruso" cerca de Izyum.
Un vehículo blindado "Kozak" fue destruido junto a un grupo de operadores de ATGM de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## dabuti (19 Abr 2022)

Más sanciones a Rusia y más armas.
¡¡Malditos imbéciles!!










Biden y los líderes europeos acuerdan aumentar "las sanciones a Rusia" y la "ayuda militar, financiera y humanitaria" a Ucrania


El presidente de EEUU mantiene una videoconferencia con los jefes de Gobierno de Francia, Alemania, Italia, Japón, Polonia, Rumania, Reino Unido y Canadá, además de los presidentes del Consejo y la Comisión Europea, así como el secretario general de la OTAN sobre Ucrania




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Expected (19 Abr 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> De facto, quien manda en Ucrania es la OTAN...así que todo es una invención de la propia OTAN para sus fines mafiosos.



Y yo me pregunto....si la semana que viene aprobamos el ingreso de Ucrania en la OTAN...automáticamente estaríamos en guerra con Rusia? Y estaríamos obligados a mandar nuestras tropas etc etc ...


----------



## ProfeInsti (19 Abr 2022)

El Gobierno de Finlandia ha anunciado que enviará un nuevo paquete de material armamentístico con destino a Ucrania como muestra de su apoyo frente a la invasión territorial rusa.


----------



## Expected (19 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Pero sabrá quién es Antonio esté buen hombre?


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)

NUEVO: Según los obuses estadounidenses con destino a Ucrania, "comenzará a verlos llegar a la región muy, muy pronto", dice un alto funcionario de defensa estadounidense.

Esto luego de anunciar 7 nuevos vuelos de equipos -parte de los $800M aprobados la semana pasada- llegarán a la región en las próximas 24 hrs.


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Abr 2022)

Imágenes de dron de Azovstal de hoy mismo.


----------



## Sinjar (19 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> La gente de Bart, digo de Irina



La gente de bart empieza en menos de 1 hora en Antena 3 o Telecinco, te animo a que lo veas. Cero rigor informativo, solo dramas humanos o ponerte a una reportera corriendo mientras se descojona para intentar dar a entender y victimizar mas a un bando de cara a la audiencia y la opinión publica. 

Nuestra compañera Laura de Chiclana, testigo de un "intenso bombardeo" en Járkov


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)

La planta de Azovstal en Mariupol "fue bombardeada y destruida casi por completo", dijo el subcomandante de Azov Bataillon, Sviatoslav Palamar, a Radio Liberty. Dijo que se están lanzando "bombas pesadas" sobre la planta mientras mucha gente permanece bajo los escombros.


----------



## alnitak (19 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Los presidentes de Estados Unidos, Francia, Alemania, Gran Bretaña, Canadá, Japón, Polonia, Rumania e Italia acordaron, tras una videoconferencia con la participación de los jefes de la Unión Europea, la UE y la OTAN, dedicada a la situación en Ucrania, para aumentar su impacto en Moscú, incluso mediante la adopción de medidas de sanciones adicionales. Así lo informó el servicio de prensa del primer ministro italiano Mario Draghi, escribe TASS.




españa no esta, solo est apra poner la energia, el gas y etc ...


----------



## hartman (19 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> La gente de bart empieza en menos de 1 hora en Antena 3 o Telecinco, te animo a que lo veas. Cero rigor informativo, solo dramas humanos o ponerte a una reportera corriendo mientras se descojona para intentar dar a entender y victimizar mas a un bando de cara a la audiencia y la opinión publica.
> 
> Nuestra compañera Laura de Chiclana, testigo de un "intenso bombardeo" en Járkov



me parecio en dirceto que se estaba descojonando.
bueno lo hacen a diario.


----------



## IgFarben (19 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Te llevan engañando desde el principio.
> Rusia ya ganó la guerra en los primeros 3 días, solo queda avanzar. Se lleva diciendo semana tras semana, pero seguís enganchados al hilo informativo de los filopederastas que necesitan de gente crédula como vosotros, que se trague la fantochadas de los NLAW, el coche eléctrico, la mascarilla mágica y toda la mierda que os echen encima mientras os hundís en la miseria económica mas absoluta.
> Ya sois un 10% más pobres que el mes pasado y ni os habéis enterado. Pero como os vais a enterar, si todavía creéis que Ucrania tiene ejército regular a pesar de que no habéis visto un avión o un tanque Ucra desde hace mas de un mes.



Yo consumo noticias de todos los lados(sobre todo canales de TG rusos y ucranianos) y llego a mis propias conclusiones.
Objetivamente, para mi, la ofensiva sobre Kiev, Sumy y Chernigov fue un desangre de tropas y recursos para Rusia. No cumplió con sus objetivos(cambio de regimen rápido en Kiev) y por eso se replegaron. Las bajas fueron innumerables, y hay docenas de videos que lo corroboran, y los propios datos rusos de entierros de oficiales y soldados. Aun asi avanzaron, y los ucranianos apenas pudieron montar contraataques, pero los rusos no tenían las fuerzas necesarias para cumplir con el objetivo de tomar Kiev por la fuerza.
Eso es una derrota. Que eso si, causo también muchas bajas y perdidas a los ucranianos, que tienen menos fuerzas y equipo.
Visto esto, se lanza la gran ofensiva del Donbas, con un territorio mucho mas propicio para Rusia, y con unos ucranianos desgastados. Esta ofensiva se ha acompañado de 2 semanas de bombardeos a rutas de suministro, almacenes de armas y combustible, etc. Ha sido mucho mas planeada y con un trabajo previo que creo que ya se esta notando.
Luego cuéntame lo que quieras del avance sobre Kiev, no admitir que fue un error y una derrota, es de ser un fanático.


----------



## alnitak (19 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Te llevan engañando desde el principio.
> Rusia ya ganó la guerra en los primeros 3 días, solo queda avanzar. Se lleva diciendo semana tras semana, pero seguís enganchados al hilo informativo de los filopederastas que necesitan de gente crédula como vosotros, que se trague la fantochadas de los NLAW, el coche eléctrico, la mascarilla mágica y toda la mierda que os echen encima mientras os hundís en la miseria económica mas absoluta.
> Ya sois un 10% más pobres que el mes pasado y ni os habéis enterado. Pero como os vais a enterar, si todavía creéis que Ucrania tiene ejército regular a pesar de que no habéis visto un avión o un tanque Ucra desde hace mas de un mes.




tienes mas razon
los españoles en general son unos idiotas y credulos.. debe venir de lejos la cosa... 

es impresionante
se tragan todo y trabajan como idiotas


----------



## lasoziedad (19 Abr 2022)

*Chequia reparará tanques ucranianos dañados*

Las empresas de defensa checas *repararán los tanques *ucranianos y otros vehículos militares que hayan sido dañados en los combates o que necesiten ser revisados después de haber estado almacenados durante mucho tiempo, ha informado este martes el Ministerio de Defensa checo. "Las *pequeñas averías o los daños *en los combates serán reparados por el *ejército ucraniano* y la industria de defensa ucraniana", dijo el dijo el ministerio. "La *asistencia checa *utilizará las capacidades de las empresas de la industria de defensa checa para *trabajos más extensos,* incluyendo de la industria de defensa checa para trabajos de *mayor envergadura*, como las revisiones y la puesta en servicio".


----------



## Sinjar (19 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> me parecio en dirceto que se estaba descojonando.
> bueno lo hacen a diario.



A mi también me lo pareció, estaba preparándome la cena en la cocina y me descojone nada más verlo. Tanto la reportera como Piqueras casi aguantándose la risa no me jodas jajajaja.

Ahi he dejado el enlace, para quien no lo haya visto.


----------



## lasoziedad (19 Abr 2022)

*Reino Unido revocará el estatus de la Bolsa de Moscú como bolsa reconocida*

Gran Bretaña ha anunciado este martes su intención de *revocar el estatus de la Bolsa de Moscú como bolsa reconocida*, según un comunicado emitido por la autoridad fiscal británica, HM Revenue and Customs (HMRC). La supresión del estatus significa que* los inversores ya no podrán acceder a determinadas ventajas fiscales* del Reino Unido en el futuro cuando coticen en la Bolsa de Moscú. Sin embargo, las *inversiones existentes estarán protegidas* "La revocación del estatus reconocido de la Bolsa de Moscú envía un mensaje claro: *no hay motivo para nuevas inversiones en Rusia*", dijo La Secretaria Financiera del Tesoro británico, Lucy Frazer, en un comunicado.


----------



## Guaguei (19 Abr 2022)

sintacticamente esta bien, pero es mejor wearing que carrying, carriying se refiere mas a llevar de transportar, wearing es llevar puesto
cambia beta por beta device, se entiende mejor, dispositivo beta, y cambia that neuralink por , the neuralink, suena mejor
y ya no sabe que eres español


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)

Un contraataque ucraniano expulsa por completo a las fuerzas rusas de Mariinka, al suroeste de Donetsk.
El enemigo tenía casi el 25% del pueblo bajo su control.


----------



## lasoziedad (19 Abr 2022)

*Países Bajos dará a Ucrania equipos militares pesados tras ofensiva en Donbás*

El Gobierno neerlandés ha anunciado este martes que *suministrará a Ucrania equipos militares* más pesados, como vehículos blindados, y habló de *“una nueva fase”* en la guerra, después de que Rusia haya lanzado una nueva ofensiva en las regiones prorrusas de Donetsk y Lugansk. El primer ministro neerlandés, Mark Rutte, comunicó la entrega de estos equipos al presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski, en una conversación telefónica en la que también le expresó su “apoyo después de que Rusia se haya embarcado en una *ofensiva renovada*” en el Donbás, lo que Moscú definió como una “operación especial” de “liberación” de la región.


----------



## delhierro (19 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Chequia reparará tanques ucranianos dañados*
> 
> Las empresas de defensa checas *repararán los tanques *ucranianos y otros vehículos militares que hayan sido dañados en los combates o que necesiten ser revisados después de haber estado almacenados durante mucho tiempo, ha informado este martes el Ministerio de Defensa checo. "Las *pequeñas averías o los daños *en los combates serán reparados por el *ejército ucraniano* y la industria de defensa ucraniana", dijo el dijo el ministerio. "La *asistencia checa *utilizará las capacidades de las empresas de la industria de defensa checa para *trabajos más extensos,* incluyendo de la industria de defensa checa para trabajos de *mayor envergadura*, como las revisiones y la puesta en servicio".



Los pepinazos de los rusos a las fabricas de armamento han hecho su efecto. Lo que no parece muy normal es seguir pasandoles la energia electrica de la megacentral con la que funcionan las linea ferreas electrificadas. Con las que mueven los suministros militares. Cosas incomprensibles para mi de esta guerra.


----------



## Iskra (19 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Para que la denominada “izquierda” europea se preocupe por ti, funciona con el mismo principio que la “derecha”:
> debes ser blanco, de ojos claros y vivir a pocos kilómetros de sus urbes No se aplica esto en tosas sus variantes
> de guerra, como las de contra Venezuela, Yemen, Siria, Libia, Palestina...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1029832



No lo crea. Dónde me hospedo, por motivos de trabajo, han venido un montón de refugiados. A la hora de cenar, ponían el parte de Antonia3 y estaban todos indignados/llorosos con la operaZión. Pero fue llegar refugiados y desaparecer del comedor. Es alucinante y significavo del tipo de sociedades en las que vivimos.
La otra cosa alucinante es que nos ofrecimos para echar una mano(son mujeres, chavales y gente mayor ) y a los oneJetas les pareció mal ( a ver si les va a pisar alguien el negocio).
Al final, los únicos que les hacían caso (desinteresadamente) éramos (en silencio, porque la humanidad con los congéneres debe ser algo raro) partidarios del "mal".
Otra cosa, la mayoría, de Kiev y de Chernivitsi y la mayoría habla en ruso con total normalidad.
Algún chavalillo. Mejor para ellos escapar de esa mierda (por su salud y por su dignidad) aunque habría que saber cómo hicieron para poder librarse.

Siento decirlo, porque es donde vivo, pero la gente en Accidente es pequeño-burguesa, racista y aporofóbica. Iba a decir clasista, pero la mayoría, sin saberlo y como buenos pequeño-burgueses, no saben ni comprenden estos términos, aunque cada día están (estamos ) todos cada vez más cerca de probar nuestra propia medicina.


----------



## pepetemete (19 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Y yo me pregunto....si la semana que viene aprobamos el ingreso de Ucrania en la OTAN...automáticamente estaríamos en guerra con Rusia? Y estaríamos obligados a mandar nuestras tropas etc etc ...



Pues si, eso sería tal que así...
La única diferencia en este momento respecto de la segunda guerra mundial, es que USA como territorio sufriría las consecuencias de esta guerra.
Ahora hay misiles que llegarían a las principales ciudades y la destrucción sería casi total.

Digamos que lo importante en este caso sería "el reinicio" , o las organizaciones que están preparadas para la etapa post-nuclear.

Pero volviendo al presente, sabemos que Putin no dudará en apretar el botón , o al menos así lo ha declarado, ya que no entendería un mundo sin Rusia como concepto.

Yo no creo que la destrucción sea total, pero unos cuantos pepinos seguro que caen.
Hay mucha información precedente hablando de estos hechos y también del famoso blackout , que seguramente está por venir de aquí al verano, y eso puede ser dado por una PEM o algo similar y por supuesto los ciberataques masivos que nos devolverán a 1975 de una patada.

O lo más probable es que me equivoque y realmente no sé como terminará esta mierda.

Veremos.


----------



## pepetemete (19 Abr 2022)

El dolar está en jaque, por eso actúan desesperadamente.


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Abr 2022)

_Los ucranianos han lanzado ataques al norte y al este de Izyum en los últimos días. Allí, los rusos han establecido una cabeza de puente al otro lado del río y han apostado soldados para el próximo ataque. Si el cerco tiene éxito, sería un desastre para Putin _


----------



## lasoziedad (19 Abr 2022)

*El hundimiento del 'Moskva' dejó 37 muertos, según Meduza*

El *hundimiento del crucero* y buque insignia de la armada de Rusia en el Mar Negro, el "Moskva", dejó *37 muertos*, según el portal independiente ruso _Meduza_, que cita fuentes anónimas. A bordo del buque, que según fuentes militares ucranianas se hundió tras el impacto de dos misiles "Neptuno", *viajaban unas 500 personas*, de las cuales alrededor de* un centenar resultaron heridas*, mientras que *se desconoce el número de desaparecidos*.


----------



## lasoziedad (19 Abr 2022)

*Rusia acudirá a los tribunales para denunciar la congelación de sus reservas*

*Rusia considera la congelación de sus reservas internacionales por parte de Occidente una medida sin precedentes, por lo que la denunciará ante los tribunales*, tal y como ha anunciado hoy la gobernadora del Banco Central de Rusia (BCR), Elvira Nabiúllina.

*"Esta es una congelación sin precedentes de las reservas de oro y de divisas, prepararemos demandas, nos estamos preparando para presentarlas*. Porque no tiene precedentes que, a escala mundial, se congelen las reservas de oro y divisas de un país tan grande", ha defendido Nabiúllina en una reunión en la Duma del Estado (Cámara Baja).

*Occidente ha congelado la mitad de las reservas del BCR, unos 300.000 millones de dólares* en respuesta a la campaña militar rusa en Ucrania.
Nabiúllina ha indicado que, debido a esta medida,* la entidad monetaria rusa ha tenido que introducir controles de divisas*.

"Se introdujeron estas normas de control de divisas. *Sé que muchas empresas también se quejaron mucho por la dificultad de pagar en el comercio exterior, pero esta es una medida forzada"*, ha dicho.

*"Si tuviéramos reservas de oro y de divisas, esta parte no estaría congelada*, no habría necesidad de medidas tan draconianas para el movimiento de capitales", ha enfatizado.


----------



## ccartech (19 Abr 2022)

Situación del mapa en #Ukraine después del quincuagésimo quinto día de combates. #RussiaUkraineConflict


----------



## Fmercury1980 (19 Abr 2022)

*Artillería de la República Popular de Donetsk.*
*

*
*¡¡¡HURRAAAAA!!!*


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)

Una gran ofensiva rusa está tratando de romper las líneas ucranianas cerca de Huliaipole, al este de Zaporizhzhia.

Al mismo tiempo, 25 000 tropas rusas intentan moverse hacia el sur desde Izyum.

Es un intento de cerco de dos frentes de las tropas de Ucrania en el Donbas.


----------



## lasoziedad (19 Abr 2022)

*Japón proporcionará a Ucrania máscaras y ropa contra armas químicas y drones*

*Japón proporcionará a Ucrania máscaras y ropa protectoras contra armas químicas, así como drones*, ha informado este martes el Ministerio de Defensa, como parte de la asistencia al país inmerso en una guerra con Rusia.

El envío de este material se produce en un *momento de creciente temor al uso por parte de Moscú de armas químicas en territorio ucraniano* a medida que se prolonga el conflicto, de cuyo inicio se cumplirán dos meses el próximo día 24.

*"Seguiremos brindando el mayor apoyo posible a Ucrania"*, ha dicho hoy el *ministro japonés de Defensa, Nobuo Kishi*, en la rueda de prensa donde ha realizado el anuncio, recogida por medios locales como la cadena pública NHK.

*Preguntado sobre el proyectado uso de los drones, Kishi ha afirmado que estos dispositivos no están considerados equipo de defensa*, pues son comerciales, y que llevan cámaras integradas, por lo que la intención es que se usen para *labores de vigilancia y recopilación de información*.
El material *será enviado a través de vuelos comerciales cuando esté listo*, ha precisado el ministro.


----------



## EUROPIA (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## HUROGÁN (19 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Los ucranianos han lanzado ataques al norte y al este de Izyum en los últimos días. Allí, los rusos han establecido una cabeza de puente al otro lado del río y han apostado soldados para el próximo ataque. Si el cerco tiene éxito, sería un desastre para Putin _



En bici o patineta?


----------



## Jotagb (19 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> españa no esta, solo est apra poner la energia, el gas y etc ...



Lo mejor es que está Rumanía y España no.


----------



## delhierro (19 Abr 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> Yo consumo noticias de todos los lados(sobre todo canales de TG rusos y ucranianos) y llego a mis propias conclusiones.
> Objetivamente, para mi, la ofensiva sobre Kiev, Sumy y Chernigov fue un desangre de tropas y recursos para Rusia. No cumplió con sus objetivos(cambio de regimen rápido en Kiev) y por eso se replegaron. Las bajas fueron innumerables, y hay docenas de videos que lo corroboran, y los propios datos rusos de entierros de oficiales y soldados. Aun asi avanzaron, y los ucranianos apenas pudieron montar contraataques, pero los rusos no tenían las fuerzas necesarias para cumplir con el objetivo de tomar Kiev por la fuerza.
> Eso es una derrota. Que eso si, causo también muchas bajas y perdidas a los ucranianos, que tienen menos fuerzas y equipo.
> Visto esto, se lanza la gran ofensiva del Donbas, con un territorio mucho mas propicio para Rusia, y con unos ucranianos desgastados. Esta ofensiva se ha acompañado de 2 semanas de bombardeos a rutas de suministro, almacenes de armas y combustible, etc. Ha sido mucho mas planeada y con un trabajo previo que creo que ya se esta notando.
> Luego cuéntame lo que quieras del avance sobre Kiev, no admitir que fue un error y una derrota, es de ser un fanático.



Si como error defines no alcanzar objetivos, es evidente. Yo creo que debian tener algo apalabrado , de hecho la posterior tortura y asesinato de uno de los negociadores ucranianos indica que por ahí iban los tiros. LLegamos, acordamos un pacto de minimos y nos retiramos. No contaron con que el Zelenski este no manda allí una mierda, y a la OTAN le interesaba alargar el follon.

Pero un error no es una derrota, nadie derroto a los rusos en kiev. Tomaron un aeropuerto en las afueras pese a que estaban alerta y siguieron allí hasta que el mando les mando volver. Y les mando volver publicamente y despues de negociaciones evidentemente incumplidas por la otra parte. Venden muchas peliculas, pero es que el material es similar entre los dos bandos.


----------



## manodura79 (19 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1030529
> 
> Boris Johnson tiene la intención de suministrar cañones antiaéreos autopropulsados Stormer Air Defense a Ucrania
> 
> ...



Eso desde luego tendrá que ir por tren o carretera en una movilización tipo comboy así que se pondrán una diana en cuanto pasen por Polonia. También está el no menos importante detalle de quién operará esos juguetes. Pero de cara a la galería queda muy bien.


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (19 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Reino Unido revocará el estatus de la Bolsa de Moscú como bolsa reconocida*
> 
> Gran Bretaña ha anunciado este martes su intención de *revocar el estatus de la Bolsa de Moscú como bolsa reconocida*, según un comunicado emitido por la autoridad fiscal británica, HM Revenue and Customs (HMRC). La supresión del estatus significa que* los inversores ya no podrán acceder a determinadas ventajas fiscales* del Reino Unido en el futuro cuando coticen en la Bolsa de Moscú. Sin embargo, las *inversiones existentes estarán protegidas* "La revocación del estatus reconocido de la Bolsa de Moscú envía un mensaje claro: *no hay motivo para nuevas inversiones en Rusia*", dijo La Secretaria Financiera del Tesoro británico, Lucy Frazer, en un comunicado.



Favor que les hacen, las bolsas fueron creadas para invertir a largo plazo con eso me refiero a 1 año o 2 como mínimo, actualmente con el fast trading es mera especulación o el intradía que depende de noticias, muchas veces interesadas.

Van quemando sus propias cartas y carteras.

Nota: Si fuera por mi obligaría a mantener posiciones como mínimo 6 meses.


----------



## delhierro (19 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Rusia acudirá a los tribunales para denunciar la congelación de sus reservas*
> 
> *Rusia considera la congelación de sus reservas internacionales por parte de Occidente una medida sin precedentes, por lo que la denunciará ante los tribunales*, tal y como ha anunciado hoy la gobernadora del Banco Central de Rusia (BCR), Elvira Nabiúllina.
> 
> ...



Son IDIOTAS, no hay más. ¿ que tribunales ? Joder, los anglso se pasan la ley por el forro. Lo que deben hacer es nacionalizar y saquear lo que puedan que esto va a ser largo y no va a acabar con la derrota militar de ucrania. 

Y los muy primos quieren seguir pagando las deudas a unos tios que les roban. Joder, el gobierno ruso vive en otro planeta.


----------



## Guaguei (19 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Cursos gratuitos para la tercera edad de Ana Pastor.



son el colmo de la mentira, los que te engañan te ofrecen cursos gratuitos , ojo gratuitos, para que no te engañen
algun dia esta tia dira que ella no sabia que estaba contando mentiras, como iba a saberlo, la verificadora


----------



## El_Suave (19 Abr 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> Yo consumo noticias de todos los lados(sobre todo canales de TG rusos y ucranianos) y llego a mis propias conclusiones.
> Objetivamente, para mi, la ofensiva sobre Kiev, Sumy y Chernigov fue un desangre de tropas y recursos para Rusia. No cumplió con sus objetivos(cambio de regimen rápido en Kiev) y por eso se replegaron. Las bajas fueron innumerables, y hay docenas de videos que lo corroboran, y los propios datos rusos de entierros de oficiales y soldados. Aun asi avanzaron, y los ucranianos apenas pudieron montar contraataques, pero los rusos no tenían las fuerzas necesarias para cumplir con el objetivo de tomar Kiev por la fuerza.
> Eso es una derrota. Que eso si, causo también muchas bajas y perdidas a los ucranianos, que tienen menos fuerzas y equipo.
> Visto esto, se lanza la gran ofensiva del Donbas, con un territorio mucho mas propicio para Rusia, y con unos ucranianos desgastados. Esta ofensiva se ha acompañado de 2 semanas de bombardeos a rutas de suministro, almacenes de armas y combustible, etc. Ha sido mucho mas planeada y con un trabajo previo que creo que ya se esta notando.
> Luego cuéntame lo que quieras del avance sobre Kiev, no admitir que fue un error y una derrota, es de ser un fanático.



Cambio rápido del régimen de Kiev, ¿es que pensaban llegar rápidamente a Washington?.


----------



## Remequilox (19 Abr 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> Yo consumo noticias de todos los lados(sobre todo canales de TG rusos y ucranianos) y llego a mis propias conclusiones.
> Objetivamente, para mi, la ofensiva sobre Kiev, Sumy y Chernigov fue un desangre de tropas y recursos para Rusia. No cumplió con sus objetivos(cambio de regimen rápido en Kiev) y por eso se replegaron. Las bajas fueron innumerables, y hay docenas de videos que lo corroboran, y los propios datos rusos de entierros de oficiales y soldados. Aun asi avanzaron, y los ucranianos apenas pudieron montar contraataques, pero los rusos no tenían las fuerzas necesarias para cumplir con el objetivo de tomar Kiev por la fuerza.
> Eso es una derrota. Que eso si, causo también muchas bajas y perdidas a los ucranianos, que tienen menos fuerzas y equipo.
> Visto esto, se lanza la gran ofensiva del Donbas, con un territorio mucho mas propicio para Rusia, y con unos ucranianos desgastados. Esta ofensiva se ha acompañado de 2 semanas de bombardeos a rutas de suministro, almacenes de armas y combustible, etc. Ha sido mucho mas planeada y con un trabajo previo que creo que ya se esta notando.
> Luego cuéntame lo que quieras del avance sobre Kiev, no admitir que fue un error y una derrota, es de ser un fanático.



Solo puedes saber que fue un error _a posteriori._

La ofensiva desde Crimea, a través del minadísimo istmo de Perecop, podía haber sido un desastre supremo. Y ya ves.

Ahora bien, que el despliegue en la zona norte Kiev tenía más sentido político que no militar, vale, es cierto.
Razones habrían.
Supón e imagina que en el alto mando militar hubiesen algunos que no soporten a Zelensky, y que desde un patriotismo ucraniano, crean sinceramente que lo mejor que le podía haber pasado a Ucrania es la pronta y rápida desaparición del sujeto y su entramado.
Es lógico suponer que esos militares ucranianos valorasen que tenían fuerza, pero no la suficiente, y que necesitasen "cerca" algún contingente lo suficientemente poderoso como para que el golpe de mano / toma de poder fuese efectivo.
El plan Valquiria falló no porque la bomba no mató a Hitler, sino porque los conjurados no tuvieron apoyo bastante en Berlín para el golpe, y fueron arrasados y neutralizados por fuerzas leales.


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Abr 2022)

Demasiado ambicioso.
El saliente sur de izum es pasto de embolsamiento, Lozove resiste, kupiansk y bolova estan en posibles



rejon dijo:


> Una gran ofensiva rusa está tratando de romper las líneas ucranianas cerca de Huliaipole, al este de Zaporizhzhia.
> 
> Al mismo tiempo, 25 000 tropas rusas intentan moverse hacia el sur desde Izyum.
> 
> Es un intento de cerco de dos frentes de las tropas de Ucrania en el Donbas.


----------



## Arraki (19 Abr 2022)

Un vehículo blindado "Kozak" fue destruido junto con un grupo de saboteadores-operadores de ATGM de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. La inteligencia recibió información sobre la nominación del DRG ucraniano para atacar las posiciones del ejército ruso. Como resultado de acciones coordinadas, la DRG fue emboscada y destruida.


----------



## Fmercury1980 (19 Abr 2022)

Cuidado con el frente en la zona de Limán (Krasny Limán hasta 2016), situado al oeste de Sivierodaniétsk y Lisichansk, que en el día de hoy parece que se ha roto.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (19 Abr 2022)

HurreKin dijo:


> Menudas PELOTAS tiene este reportero



Ya te digo. Es prácticamente suicida. El mejor momento, los instantes finales mientras pide subscribirse y hacer click en el botón de like, mientras están saliendo a escape, hula hula hula.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (19 Abr 2022)

HurreKin dijo:


> Menudas PELOTAS tiene este reportero



Ya te digo. Es prácticamente suicida. El mejor momento, los instantes finales mientras pide subscribirse y hacer click en el botón de like, mientras están saliendo a escape, hula hula hula.


----------



## Argentium (19 Abr 2022)

*Biden: Se enviará artillería adicional a Ucrania*
20:00 || 19/04/2022


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Abr 2022)

liberando ucrania


----------



## crocodile (19 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1030529
> 
> Boris Johnson tiene la intención de suministrar cañones antiaéreos autopropulsados Stormer Air Defense a Ucrania
> 
> ...



Eso son palabras mayores. Espero que los rusos estén atentos y los destruyan.


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)

Pues de momento o no avanzan o lo poco que avanzan va tan lento que van a hacer realidad la pinza por navidades.

Y sabiendo que cada día que pasa Ucrania recibe más material moderno y Rusia lo gasta y no lo puede reponer... No doy un duro por los rusos


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Abr 2022)

_*☦*_ Joint prayer before the battle and communion of the Holy Mysteries of Christ by the soldiers of the Torun regiment.

07:49


----------



## Honkler (19 Abr 2022)

Espero que Rusia esté tomando debida nota de los comportamientos de los países periféricos OTAN con el tema de suministros militares a los ukronazis. Yo que Rumania, Polonia, Finlandia, los bálticos… me empezaría a preocupar, no sea que el paraguas OTAN no cubra tanto de la lluvia.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Abr 2022)

NO CONTRASADO 
KNIGHTS OF THE ROUND TABLE

Forwarded from Constitutional Patriots Channel (Elizabeth DiBenedetto)

*RUSSIAN NUCLEAR BOMBERS SEEN NEAR UKRAINE!! CRUISE MISSILES HIT LVIV*



Constitutional Patriots Channel​


----------



## John Nash (19 Abr 2022)

Pavel Podvig: "Un escenario con 34 millones de muertos en dos horas por bombas nucleares es realista"


"Nos tomamos en serio la amenaza nuclear rusa", apunta la CIA. El presidente Zelenski insistió en la alarma en una entrevista concedida a la CNN el pasado viernes:...




www.elmundo.es





Suena a cachondeo. Les parece verosímil pero la siguen provocando. Nos bobiernan troles psicópatas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Abr 2022)

RETRIBUSION

IS 

INEVITABOL 


​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Abr 2022)

MENSAJE DOBLADO..

JUSTO ANTES DE QUE ANTONIO SANCHEZ Y SU IA ATAQUE AL FLORO xD


----------



## Renegato (19 Abr 2022)

Nada que no supieramos, pero interesante las fechas


Reuters: Mariupol can be completely taken by the Russian army in the coming days.

An anonymous EU official said that Russia intends to declare the city liberated by May 9.

In addition, the official said that, in their opinion, Russia's medium-term goal is to control Luhansk and Donetsk and secure a land corridor with Crimea.

Such an operation is likely to take from 4 to 6 months, after which the conflict may come to a standstill, according to the EU.


----------



## llabiegu (19 Abr 2022)

menuda caida del foro, una hora sin poder entrar


----------



## lasoziedad (19 Abr 2022)

error 502


----------



## Malevich (19 Abr 2022)

I


Julc dijo:


> Ucros y polacos tienen un pasado muy interesante.
> 
> PD: El de la mochila es gilipollas, intentando golpear la cara del otro mientras le patean la suya, en vez de agarrar la pierna del polaco y tirar.



El de la mochila es el ucro sin duda.


----------



## dabuti (19 Abr 2022)

El Telégrafo dando publicidad gratis a un exfuncionario de Exteriores.


----------



## Alvin Red (19 Abr 2022)

Y yo acojonado con la caída del foro, donde esta donde me informo ¡¡¡¡
Ya ha pasado otro veces pero siempre te jode.

Al final burbuja.info la declararan como droga dura y altamente adictiva.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (19 Abr 2022)

Se ha presentado por primera vez desde 1991 una propuesta en la Duma de la Federación Rusa para reemplazar bandera tricolor por la antigua sovietica.

veremos que ocurre.
solo es cambiar la bandera no volver al socialismo. Ocurre algo parecido en Transnistria cuya bandera tiene símbolos sovieticos pero es capitalista.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Abr 2022)

ha sido fuido poner este imagne de soldados rusos en meditacion antes de comenzar las gran ofensiva

Y LOS DEMOñOS QUE DEBERIRAN ESTAR EN LA BASE DE DATOS DE BURBUJA SE HAN REVUELTO


_*☦*_ Joint prayer before the battle and communion of the Holy Mysteries of Christ by the soldiers of the Torun regiment.
07:49


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Abr 2022)

Gracias Calopez por jodernos una hora de seguimiento del conflicto. Ha podido pasar de todo. Desde la victoria de Ucrania hasta la hecatombe nucelar. En seguida actualizamos.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (19 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> MENSAJE DOBLADO..
> 
> JUSTO ANTES DE QUE ANTONIO SANCHEZ Y SU IA ATAQUE AL FLORO xD




¿Ka pasao?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Abr 2022)

MIS SOSPECHOSOS

1 LA OTAN

2 ANTONIO SANCHEZ


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> ¿Ka pasao?



SA PEGAO UN GUARRASSO EL FORO ... ERROR DE BASE DE DATOS , SALTABA EL RAY ID ERROR ... DE TODO Xd


----------



## ccartech (19 Abr 2022)

Hoy #RussianArmy y #LPR lograron un avance significativo en el frente nororiental hacia 2 ejes que se dirigen a los últimos pueblos al norte del río Donets bajo el control de #UkrainianArmy , una ofensiva que se había estancado desde las primeras semanas de la guerra.


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Abr 2022)

Esto supongo que será un montaje, o puede que no, tampoco sería de extrañar visto lo visto 

Muy Paco.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Abr 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> USS Toledo (SSN 769) history
> 
> 
> USS Toledo history
> ...



¿Y? eso no prueba nada. Los CMs otanicos se han puesto nerviosos, creo que he acertado.


----------



## Alvin Red (19 Abr 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Se ha presentado por primera vez desde 1991 una propuesta en la Duma de la Federación Rusa para reemplazar bandera tricolor por la antigua sovietica.
> 
> veremos que ocurre.
> solo es cambiar la bandera no volver al socialismo. Ocurre algo parecido en Transnistria cuya bandera tiene símbolos sovieticos pero es capitalista.



No pasara, al igual que Catalunya nunca tendrá independencia aunque pueda ser una republica asociada.


----------



## Expected (19 Abr 2022)

CALOPEZ mira a lo que me has OBLiGADo

He ido a ForoCoches...por tu culpa. Ansiedad, sudores fríos y encima con Antonia que se quiere reunir con el cocas.... Me lo has hecho pasar peor que cualquier suegra coño.


----------



## Zhukov (19 Abr 2022)

El parte de guerra de hoy, me ha llevado mucho tiempo cribar el material y contrastarlo, pero espero que sea informativo y exacto









Parte de guerra 19/04/2022 – Comienza la ofensiva en Donbass


AYER 18 Abril Situación general: El día 54 de la operación especial fue notable por una serie de ataques exitosos en instalaciones militares de las Fuerzas de Ucrania, la destrucción de un centro…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com





edito: le añado el resumen del día de Cassad al final


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Abr 2022)

Y YO LEYENDO ESTO EN LA PESTAñA CONTIGUA MIENTRAS LE DABA A F5 


10.1K viewsedited ESTO ES DE LAS 16:08 AQUI EN LINK





.S. SPEC OPS EUROPE



U.S. SPEC OPS EUROPE
Net shut down.
16:00








Pics will surface of Hussein holding AK47 in tribal attire.
One of many.
*Net shut down.
Q*

Fake pic push by MSM.
Videos / backup.
Google kill.
YouTube kill.
FB kill.
Twitter kill.
Yahoo kill.
Bing kill.
Instagram kill.
Net will be paused.
HAMMER.
On the clock.
Q

@QSRDECODES
@QWO17

10.1K viewsedited 16:08​


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Abr 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Estos tíos parece que están de fiesta. Están luchando en uno de los escenarios más difíciles de una guerra, el combate urbano, y están de risas. Son unos personajes auténticos. Infantería de primer nivel.



Viven para eso.

Mira este. Muy grandes.


----------



## ccartech (19 Abr 2022)

En Mariupol, las tropas rusas saltan saqueando las armas de los soldados muertos. Película POV desde el lado RUS


----------



## lasoziedad (19 Abr 2022)

Están en ello, con muchas ganas y actitud.


----------



## mazuste (19 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Me imagino. Estar sitiado en unos túneles sabiendo que te van a matar debe causar una risa loca que ni te cuento.



Ver archivo adjunto 1030589



lasoziedad dijo:


> *Chequia reparará tanques ucranianos dañados*



eso tiene pinta de ser un vacile de libro.


----------



## Plutarko (19 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> NO CONTRASADO
> KNIGHTS OF THE ROUND TABLE
> 
> Forwarded from Constitutional Patriots Channel (Elizabeth DiBenedetto)
> ...



Con la caída del foro pensé que los bombarderos esos habían tirado sus bombas nucelares sobre el servidor de calopez, para incomunicarnos antes del ataque definitivo.... 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (19 Abr 2022)

*@rejon por qué has tirado el foro?*


----------



## OvEr0n (19 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> El parte de guerra de hoy, me ha llevado mucho tiempo cribar el material y contrastarlo, pero espero que sea informativo y exacto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, cribar y contrastar dice el bufon del kremlin jajajajjaajjajajajajajajaj


----------



## Expected (19 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Viven para eso.
> 
> Mira este. Muy grandes.



En el segundo 10 es como si le estuviera tocando las tetas a una ucraniana, o a una rusa...no?. Buen gif podemos obtener de este baile.


----------



## Zepequenhô (19 Abr 2022)

Puta mierda de foro.

Me habéis obligado a hablar con mi familia.


----------



## Minsky Moment (19 Abr 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Se ha presentado por primera vez desde 1991 una propuesta en la Duma de la Federación Rusa para reemplazar bandera tricolor por la antigua sovietica.
> 
> veremos que ocurre.
> solo es cambiar la bandera no volver al socialismo. Ocurre algo parecido en Transnistria cuya bandera tiene símbolos sovieticos pero es capitalista.



La tricolor es la del imperio ruso y es una de las banderas vigentes más antiguas de Europa y del mundo. Inspirada en la holandesa.


----------



## frangelico (19 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Y? eso no prueba nada. Los CMs otanicos se han puesto nerviosos, creo que he acertado.



El Toledo de hecho estaba siguiendo aquellos ejercicios en 2000. Que hundiera al Kursk es otra historia, pero estaba justamente ahí


----------



## Malevich (19 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Enviando lo mejor de la sociedad.....enviamos armas y nazis.



Viendo a este personaje y comparándolo con los fascistas de los años 30... Le habían pegado tres tiros sin pestañear.
Lo mismo que los comunistas y anarquistas de entonces a "los de ahora".


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (19 Abr 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Puta mierda de foro.
> 
> Me habéis obligado a hablar con mi familia.



Más se ha acojonado la PESOE. A ver ahora dónde metemos a todos estos, habrán dicho...


----------



## Expected (19 Abr 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Puta mierda de foro.
> 
> Me habéis obligado a hablar con mi familia.



Yo he tenido que comerme 20 minutos de Masterchef.


----------



## Malevich (19 Abr 2022)

Sí han blanqueado a los nazis, blanquear a los oligarcas es coser y cantar.


----------



## Ramonmo (19 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Y yo me pregunto....si la semana que viene aprobamos el ingreso de Ucrania en la OTAN...automáticamente estaríamos en guerra con Rusia? Y estaríamos obligados a mandar nuestras tropas etc etc ...



Te pongo el artículo 5 de la OTAN:

_"Las Partes acuerdan que un ataque armado contra una o más de ellas, que tenga lugar en Europa o en América del Norte, será considerado como un ataque dirigido contra todas ellas, y en consecuencia, acuerdan que si tal ataque se produce,* cada una de ellas*, en ejercicio del derecho de legítima defensa individual o colectiva reconocido por el artículo 51 de la Carta de las Naciones Unidas, *ayudará a la Parte o Partes atacadas, adoptando seguidamente,* de forma individual y de acuerdo con las otras Partes, *las medidas que juzgue necesarias, incluso el empleo de la fuerza armada,* para restablecer la seguridad en la zona del Atlántico Norte. Cualquier ataque armado de esta naturaleza y todas las medidas adoptadas en consecuencia serán inmediatamente puestas en cono-cimiento del Consejo de Seguridad. Estas medidas cesarán cuando el Consejo de Seguridad haya tomado las disposiciones necesarias para restablecer y mantener la paz y la seguridad internacionales. "_

Para mí, a efectos prácticos, lo que dice ahí es que las naciones de la OTAN, en caso de ataque a uno de sus miembros, no tienen la obligación de hacer una mierda. Es decir, tienen la obligación de hacer _algo _pero en absoluto tiene que ser recurrir a la fuerza militar. Podría valer una chorrisanción cualquiera.

Eso de que los miembros de la OTAN van a saltar a defender con uñas y dientes a cualquier miembro que sea atacado lo quiero ver yo.


----------



## Expected (19 Abr 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Te pongo el artículo 5 de la OTAN:
> 
> _"Las Partes acuerdan que un ataque armado contra una o más de ellas, que tenga lugar en Europa o en América del Norte, será considerado como un ataque dirigido contra todas ellas, y en consecuencia, acuerdan que si tal ataque se produce,* cada una de ellas*, en ejercicio del derecho de legítima defensa individual o colectiva reconocido por el artículo 51 de la Carta de las Naciones Unidas, *ayudará a la Parte o Partes atacadas, adoptando seguidamente,* de forma individual y de acuerdo con las otras Partes, *las medidas que juzgue necesarias, incluso el empleo de la fuerza armada,* para restablecer la seguridad en la zona del Atlántico Norte. Cualquier ataque armado de esta naturaleza y todas las medidas adoptadas en consecuencia serán inmediatamente puestas en cono-cimiento del Consejo de Seguridad. Estas medidas cesarán cuando el Consejo de Seguridad haya tomado las disposiciones necesarias para restablecer y mantener la paz y la seguridad internacionales. "_
> 
> ...



Ja ja.....vaya mierda entonces. Como lea ésto Vladimiro, mañana a Polonia.


----------



## aserejee (19 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> En el segundo 10 es como si le estuviera tocando las tetas a una ucraniana, o a una rusa...no?. Buen gif podemos obtener de este baile.



La version completa del video, si quieres aprender el baile para un bodorrio o lo que sea
Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## Jotagb (19 Abr 2022)

El comando ucraniano está vendiendo armas a países africanos 

Hay una enmienda en la legislación de Ucrania (No. 1919), según la cual los excedentes de armas pueden venderse incluso durante la guerra. El Ministerio de Defensa preparó un informe, indicando las armas que deben venderse. Entre los artículos se encuentran vehículos blindados, tanques, ametralladoras, rifles, granadas e incluso chalecos antibalas. Todo lo que suele faltar en las líneas del frente, los funcionarios del Ministerio de Defensa, bajo la apariencia de excedentes, venden armas y equipos a África. El esquema es clásico: a través de empresas controladas.

En sí misma, la presencia de armas "excedentes" no encaja no solo con el régimen de ley marcial, sino también con los informes de los lugares de hostilidades.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Solo puedes saber que fue un error _a posteriori._
> 
> La ofensiva desde Crimea, a través del minadísimo istmo de Perecop, podía haber sido un desastre supremo. Y ya ves.
> 
> ...



Esa es mi tesis desde el principio, estaba apalabrada una fronda con el mando ucraniano, pero la OTAN avisó a Tony Montana y la operación se fué la mierda, eso cambió totalmente el panorama, solo quedaba hacer un Bagration.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## cienaga (19 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Y? eso no prueba nada. Los CMs otanicos se han puesto nerviosos, creo que he acertado.



vaya ahora soy otanico antes era follaputin
no es el tema del hilo pero
El kursk se hundio, porque cargaron un torpedo defectuoso que se estozolo en el muelle, en vez de llamar a los maestros torpedistas y revisarlo antes de embarcarlo
no es el primer accidente que sufre un submarino ruso en puerto, uno de la clase typhoon sufrio un accidente similar mientras realizaban la carga de torpedos provocando una explosion y posterior incendio que impidio a ese submarino cumplir su vida operativa y acabo desguazado


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (19 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Y yo me pregunto....si la semana que viene aprobamos el ingreso de Ucrania en la OTAN...automáticamente estaríamos en guerra con Rusia? Y estaríamos obligados a mandar nuestras tropas etc etc ...




Se supone que Ucrania NO puede entrar en la OTAN por estar en guerra y tal. A día de hoy, según las reglas, no puede entrar al club.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Abr 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Se ha presentado por primera vez desde 1991 una propuesta en la Duma de la Federación Rusa para reemplazar bandera tricolor por la antigua sovietica.
> 
> veremos que ocurre.
> solo es cambiar la bandera no volver al socialismo. Ocurre algo parecido en Transnistria cuya bandera tiene símbolos sovieticos pero es capitalista.



Cada dia se observan mas banderas soviéticas entre las tropas, algo esta pasando bajo la superficie, el modelo chino es seductor, NEP con mano dura con los sodomitas.


----------



## ferrys (19 Abr 2022)

Parece que han tirado "la bomba" en Mariupol. Dicen que se ha oido la explosión a 100kms.
Vaccum bomb. Ni idea de lo que será. Por primera utilizada. Muy probable todo el complejo de tuneles y bunkeres haya quedado destruido.


----------



## Teuro (19 Abr 2022)

Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> Pues a mí sin embargo me parece que a José Andrés se le ha puesto cara de agente/colaborador de la CIA.



Estuvo contra Trump. De hecho creo que perdió un pleito contra él y tuvo que indemnizarle. No es agente de la CIA, en todo caso colaborador de una corriente política muy concreta en EEUU.


----------



## Remequilox (19 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> El comando ucraniano está vendiendo armas a países africanos
> 
> Hay una enmienda en la legislación de Ucrania (No. 1919), según la cual los excedentes de armas pueden venderse incluso durante la guerra. El Ministerio de Defensa preparó un informe, indicando las armas que deben venderse. Entre los artículos se encuentran vehículos blindados, tanques, ametralladoras, rifles, granadas e incluso chalecos antibalas. Todo lo que suele faltar en las líneas del frente, los funcionarios del Ministerio de Defensa, bajo la apariencia de excedentes, venden armas y equipos a África. El esquema es clásico: a través de empresas controladas.
> 
> En sí misma, la presencia de armas "excedentes" no encaja no solo con el régimen de ley marcial, sino también con los informes de los lugares de hostilidades.



Algo tendrán que seguir exportando los pobres.
Ya se sabe que el gobierno ucraniano está muy preocupado por no poder seguir robando a manos llenas mirando por el progreso del país.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Abr 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> vaya ahora soy otanico antes era follaputin
> no es el tema del hilo pero
> El kursk se hundio, porque cargaron un torpedo defectuoso que se estozolo en el muelle, en vez de llamar a los maestros torpedistas y revisarlo antes de embarcarlo
> no es el primer accidente que sufre un submarino ruso en puerto, uno de la clase typhoon sufrio un accidente similar mientras realizaban la carga de torpedos provocando una explosion y posterior incendio que impidio a ese submarino cumplir su vida operativa y acabo desguazado



Ya conoce la frase: "que parezca un accidente", también fué un accidente la mini nuke de Tianjin.


----------



## Rain dog (19 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1030631
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1030634



La definición de INFELIZ.


----------



## vettonio (19 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Gracias Calopez por jodernos una hora de seguimiento del conflicto. Ha podido pasar de todo. Desde la victoria de Ucrania hasta la hecatombe nucelar. En seguida actualizamos.



En esta hora -que para nosotros han sido como tres- el marsupial se ha terminado de poner el pijama y ya está en el sobre. Bien es verdad que se ha levantado dos veces a mirar por la ventana por si nevaba y colgar otro vibrante tuit.


----------



## Teuro (19 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Pero quedan sanciones por poner, si llevan un mes y medio con todos los días sanciones económicas.



Ya salió un vídeo sobre eso al inicio de la guerra cuando se produjeron las primeras sanciones. Un 75% de lo que se compra a Rusia son hidrocarburos, que es precisamente lo que no se ha sancionado. Así que el tan renombrado paquete "X" de sanciones son sobre cosas irrelevantes.


----------



## Alvin Red (19 Abr 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> vaya ahora soy otanico antes era follaputin
> no es el tema del hilo pero
> El kursk se hundio, porque cargaron un torpedo defectuoso que se estozolo en el muelle, en vez de llamar a los maestros torpedistas y revisarlo antes de embarcarlo
> no es el primer accidente que sufre un submarino ruso en puerto, uno de la clase typhoon sufrio un accidente similar mientras realizaban la carga de torpedos provocando una explosion y posterior incendio que impidio a ese submarino cumplir su vida operativa y acabo desguazado



Una de las suposiciones es que fue hundido por un torpedo propio del tipo supercavitante mientras los ensayaban.


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Viven para eso.
> 
> Mira este. Muy grandes.



Por cierto, si no me equivoco el baile que intenta hacer es lezginka. Un baile tradicional de la región, aunque lo suyo está claro que es la guerra porque baila de puta pena, de ahí que cueste distinguirlo.

Tengo un hilo al respecto sobre esa danza. Por si interesa:






__





[Lezginka] La impresionante danza tradicional del Cáucaso Norte que “puede resucitar a los muertos” [ACTUALIZACION Guerra de Ucrania]


La historia de esta danza se remonta a los cultos y ritos paganos, como uno de sus principales elementos es la imagen de un águila (que es perfectamente evidente cuando los bailarines se levantan con orgullo en los dedos del pie y estiran los brazos simulando ser alas). Requiere hombres de...




www.burbuja.info







PD: subiendo el audio se escucha la musica que le pusieron de fondo y efectivamente es lezginka pero en modo puta pena. Es una de las danzas más complejas de bailar del mundo.


----------



## Remequilox (19 Abr 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Parece que han tirado "la bomba" en Mariupol. Dicen que se ha oido la explosión a 100kms.
> Vaccum bomb. Ni idea de lo que será. Por primera utilizada. Muy probable todo el complejo de tuneles y bunkeres haya quedado destruido.



Una termobárica. Grande pero no "La Gorda".
Hoy lograron evacuar unos cuantos civiles. Supongo que una vez a salvo, y verificado que en la zona aparentemente no quedaban más, soltaron un pepino de esos, para "purgar los túneles" de bichos, o trampas explosivas.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## frangelico (19 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> El comando ucraniano está vendiendo armas a países africanos
> 
> Hay una enmienda en la legislación de Ucrania (No. 1919), según la cual los excedentes de armas pueden venderse incluso durante la guerra. El Ministerio de Defensa preparó un informe, indicando las armas que deben venderse. Entre los artículos se encuentran vehículos blindados, tanques, ametralladoras, rifles, granadas e incluso chalecos antibalas. Todo lo que suele faltar en las líneas del frente, los funcionarios del Ministerio de Defensa, bajo la apariencia de excedentes, venden armas y equipos a África. El esquema es clásico: a través de empresas controladas.
> 
> En sí misma, la presencia de armas "excedentes" no encaja no solo con el régimen de ley marcial, sino también con los informes de los lugares de hostilidades.



La corrupción siempre se abre camino. Y veremos misilazos en Europa pronto en cuanto vayan saliendo "excedentes "


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Abr 2022)

El Partido Comunista de la Federación Rusa presentó a la Duma Estatal un proyecto de ley que proponía instalar la bandera de la URSS con la bandera de Rusia. Diputados del Partido Comunista de la Federación Rusa, encabezados por el líder de la facción G.A. Ziugánov, presentaron a la Duma Estatal un proyecto de ley que proponía instalar la bandera de Rusia con la bandera, que estaba en la URSS.


----------



## Mitrofán (19 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Viven para eso.
> 
> Mira este. Muy grandes.



desde niños


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Abr 2022)

442 emojis —> Drop 442

Mention of Elon, nuclear talk/ NORTH KOREA and distractions.

Apr 19 at 02:49


ALLA QUE VAN LOS BOMBARDEROS NUCLEARES DE TITO PUTIN









Chilling moment fearsome Russian nuclear bomber flies close to Ukraine border


THIS is the chilling moment one of Vladimir Putin’s nuclear bombers was caught flying close to the Ukrainian border in a major military escalation. The TU-160 strategic bomber was seen in the…




www.the-sun.com











​


----------



## Fabs (19 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1030634



¡El Nanzi negro de Azov! XDXDXD


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1030631
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1030634



de este otro showman ya puse a la mañana, recupero










@Afroditaa1984

El "veterinario de la Marina" estadounidense que se ofrece como voluntario en Ucrania, no conoce la seguridad básica de las armas. Se me olvidó añadir que su plataforma de pecho (para las revistas) también está vacía, este payaso larping vino a Ucrania para sesiones de fotos.


----------



## Bocanegra (19 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Porqué tanta insistencia de Ucrania en unirse a la OTAN? Querían aniquilar y exterminar Donbass siendo miembro de OTAN con el apoyo de todo el ejército OTAN? Es esto lo que hizo Solana en los Balcanes?



quién insiste? Zelenski?....insiste por boca de otros... 


no, no es eso lo que hizo Solana, Yugoslavia no estaba en la OTAN

Solana, como secretario general de la OTAN, ordenó bombardear Belgrado unilateralmente por parte de la OTAN sin pasar por el consejo de seguridad de la ONU


----------



## hartman (19 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> de este otro showman ya puse a la mañana, recupero
> 
> 
> 
> ...



se parece un poco a don santigo vazquez pero en negro.


----------



## ferrys (19 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Una termobárica. Grande pero no "La Gorda".
> Hoy lograron evacuar unos cuantos civiles. Supongo que una vez a salvo, y verificado que en la zona aparentemente no quedaban más, soltaron un pepino de esos, para "purgar los túneles" de bichos, o trampas explosivas.



La fábrica esa debe de ser un tema serio.


----------



## mirkoxx (19 Abr 2022)

*Informaciones sobre la operación especial de Rusia en la Ucrania Neo-fascista:*

- *Reuters*: *Mariupol podría ser completamente tomada por el ejército ruso en los próximos días.* Un funcionario anónimo de la UE dijo que *Rusia tiene la intención de declarar la ciudad liberada antes del 9 de mayo*.

- *El objetivo de Putin después de Donbass pueden ser 6 ciudades ucranianas más -* Daily Mail. Estas son *Kharkiv, Dnipro, Zaporozhye, Nikolaev, así como Odessa y Kiev. Fuentes desde la inteligencia inglesa esperan que la ofensiva sobre Ucrania dure meses y hasta años. *

- *La ciudad de Kremennaya está bajo el control total del ejército de Lugansk. *Las bandas nazis ucranianas abandonaron sus posiciones y vehículos blindados, huyendo de la ciudad. Las bajas calificaciones de los zapadores de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los batallones nacionales ni siquiera permitieron la implementación completa del plan de retirada: el explosivo colocado debajo de uno de los puentes clave no funcionó.

- *Kadyrov sobre los* *nazis ucranianos en la zona industrial de Mariupol. *“La línea de contacto se ha trasladado sin problemas a la zona industrial de Mariupol, y estoy absolutamente convencido de que el fin de los nazis, los perros de Bandera y los shaitanes de habla chechena llegará precisamente allí”, dijo Ramzan Kadyrov.

- Durante el día de hoy, *la Milicia Popular de la República Popular de Donetsk y las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa han evacuado en Mariúpol a 140 civiles* y militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que se han rendido y depuesto las armas.

- Militares de la Milicia Popular de la República Popular de Lugansk y representantes de la ONG "Nevsky Front" *entregaron ayuda a las ciudades situadas en el frente de batalla de la República.*

- Actualización del Eje de Izyum: las tropas rusas continuaron hacia el sur desde Borova y *tomaron Pisky-Radkivski y llegaron a Lozove*. La *ciudad de Tors'ke fue disputada esta mañana pero ahora ha caído frente al ejercito ruso.* Las tropas de Ucrania han estado retrocediendo mientras intentan frenar el avance.

- El Frente Sur también han sufrido importantes movimientos:* Las fuerzas de Rusia lanzaron una serie de ataques hacia la ciudad de Guliaipolé/Гуляйполе y las aldeas circundantes*, mientras que los enfrentamientos con el Ejercito de Ucrania continúan sin muchos cambios.

- *La pinza pequeña (1) en el este se cerrará primero. Las fuerzas rusas toman la ciudad de Kreminna en el oeste de Luhansk. Es un presagio de un cerco contra las unidades ucranianas en Sievierodonetsk y Lysychansk.*















Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me









Сводки от ополчения Новороссии | VK


Подписывайтесь на нас в "Телеграм": https://t.me/swodki Ежедневные сводки по боевой ситуации от военкоров, ополченцев и очевидцев событий, а также




vk.com


----------



## mazuste (19 Abr 2022)

Sobre lo que durará esta fase parece que no lo sabe nadie con exactitud. 
Los optimistas piensan que con una semana basta, los pesimistas en un mes, 
pero nadie lo sabe realmente porque hay bastantes variables, como la logística, 
por ejemplo, o en las poblaciones que se incrusten los ucros.

Habrá que despejar cada pueblo, cada aldea, cada ciudad. Ese "pequeño" espacio
del este de Ucrania es del tamaño de Siria, así que.... y, las fuerzas ucronazis están
muy tocadas mentalmente: drogas, adoctrinamiento visceral y mucho miedo cargan.

Algo que se ha visto en muchos videos de los prisioneros de guerra de Ucrania refleja
su estado emocional. Parecen corderos degollados esperando la tortura y la muerte 
por las hordas bárbaras de Rusia. El resultado de muchos años de lavado de cerebro.
Son el imperio luchando hasta el último ucraniano.


----------



## Honkler (19 Abr 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Se ha presentado por primera vez desde 1991 una propuesta en la Duma de la Federación Rusa para reemplazar bandera tricolor por la antigua sovietica.
> 
> veremos que ocurre.
> solo es cambiar la bandera no volver al socialismo. Ocurre algo parecido en Transnistria cuya bandera tiene símbolos sovieticos pero es capitalista.



Si vuelven a oficializar esa bandera, va a provocar intensos sudores fríos en muchas partes


----------



## tomasjos (19 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El Partido Comunista de la Federación Rusa presentó a la Duma Estatal un proyecto de ley que proponía instalar la bandera de la URSS con la bandera de Rusia. Diputados del Partido Comunista de la Federación Rusa, encabezados por el líder de la facción G.A. Ziugánov, presentaron a la Duma Estatal un proyecto de ley que proponía instalar la bandera de Rusia con la bandera, que estaba en la URSS.



Los Simpson vuelven a tener razon


----------



## Nico (19 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> En Mariupol, las tropas rusas saltan saqueando las armas de los soldados muertos. Película POV desde el lado RUS




¿Saqueando?  

Es de primero de combate, no dejar armas que el enemigo pueda utilizar.

¿Para qué crees que van a "saquear" armas cuando hay material de todos los colores en ambos bandos?


----------



## Teuro (19 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Porque "le sale de los cojones" no. Lo sabes perfectamente. Parte de la razones se han debatido largo y tendido en el hilo.
> 
> Efectivamente, el principal interesado que la mayor parte de Occidente no tenga armamento nuclear propio es EEUU, pero por interés bastardo propio claramente. De Gaulle sabía muy lo que se hacía y pudo hacerlo a tiempo, por si acaso. Otros quisieron emularlo años más tarde y volaron por los aires. Por obra y gracia del "amigo" estadounidense.



A ver, que han invadido un país para anexionarse territorio, cualquier sesudo razonamiento más o menos justificado es espurio ante el hecho de que ha invadido a otro país. Es como tratar de justificar un asesinato.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Abr 2022)

*NUKE DANGER *

*Moment Putin’s nuclear bomber flies close to Ukraine border in major war escalation*

*








Chilling moment fearsome Russian nuclear bomber flies close to Ukraine border


THIS is the chilling moment one of Vladimir Putin’s nuclear bombers was caught flying close to the Ukrainian border in a major military escalation. The TU-160 strategic bomber was seen in the…




www.the-sun.com




*​

Will Stewart​
Adrian Zorzut​
5:48 ET, Apr 18 2022​
Updated: 10:24 ET, Apr 18 2022​


----------



## cienaga (19 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Una de las suposiciones es que fue hundido por un torpedo propio del tipo supercavitante, mientras los ensayaban.



No, la teoria mas acertada es:
El torpedo convencional de propulsion mediante peroxido de hidrogeno, se solto de la eslinga en el muelle se golpeo y como si nada lo embarcaron, los tubos de alimentacion de peroxido de hidrogeno se rompieron con la caida y fueron corroyendo la carcasa hasta que se filtro y en contacto con el oxigeno provoco un incendio que activo la cabeza del torpedo dentro del almacen de proa
la realidad 100% verdadera nunca la sabremos


ZHU DE dijo:


> Ya conoce la frase: "que parezca un accidente", también fué un accidente la mini nuke de Tianjin.



lo del uss toledo sale en el reportaje de odisea el reportaje "hors de controle kursk" es quizas mejor


----------



## Teuro (19 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Los drones, nano bots, unicornios artillados y tal, sirven para lo que sirven y dan para lo que dan, pero contra la artilleria masiva rusa no hay tu tía, o pones muertos encima de la mesa o no hay nada que hacer y es evidente que los USA no los van a poner.
> 
> Ya lo siento por los ucranianos, para la próxima ya saben lo que hay, de continuar existiendo como país.



Es un déjà vu de 1939.


----------



## Teuro (19 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Los drones, nano bots, unicornios artillados y tal, sirven para lo que sirven y dan para lo que dan, pero contra la artilleria masiva rusa no hay tu tía, o pones muertos encima de la mesa o no hay nada que hacer y es evidente que los USA no los van a poner.
> 
> Ya lo siento por los ucranianos, para la próxima ya saben lo que hay, de continuar existiendo como país.



Es un déjà vu de 1939.


----------



## vettonio (19 Abr 2022)

Farlopenski es gafe.


----------



## Teuro (19 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Los drones, nano bots, unicornios artillados y tal, sirven para lo que sirven y dan para lo que dan, pero contra la artilleria masiva rusa no hay tu tía, o pones muertos encima de la mesa o no hay nada que hacer y es evidente que los USA no los van a poner.
> 
> Ya lo siento por los ucranianos, para la próxima ya saben lo que hay, de continuar existiendo como país.



Es un déjà vu de 1939.

PD: @calopez, el foro va de penaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (19 Abr 2022)

Más de 120 civiles retenidos como rehenes por los militantes neonazis, salieron de los sótanos de edificios cercanos de la fábrica Azovstal


----------



## delhierro (19 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El Partido Comunista de la Federación Rusa presentó a la Duma Estatal un proyecto de ley que proponía instalar la bandera de la URSS con la bandera de Rusia. Diputados del Partido Comunista de la Federación Rusa, encabezados por el líder de la facción G.A. Ziugánov, presentaron a la Duma Estatal un proyecto de ley que proponía instalar la bandera de Rusia con la bandera, que estaba en la URSS.



Ya comentaba por aquí que cada vez se veian más banderas sovieticas.

Es su momento, esta confrontación con occidente solo para pueden ganar de una forma. Necesitan estado, socialista o algo similar, no pueden luchar contra los anglos con un capitalismo exportador de materias primas.


----------



## frangelico (19 Abr 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> No, la teoria mas acertada es:
> El torpedo convencional de propulsion mediante peroxido de hidrogeno, se solto de la eslinga en el muelle se golpeo y como si nada lo embarcaron, los tubos de alimentacion de peroxido de hidrogeno se rompieron con la caida y fueron corroyendo la carcasa hasta que se filtro y en contacto con el oxigeno provoco un incendio que activo la cabeza del torpedo dentro del almacen de proa
> la realidad 100% verdadera nunca la sabremos
> 
> lo del uss toledo sale en el reportaje "hors de controle kursk"



Hay un historial preocupante de incendios en submarinos rusos. Hay nueve submarinos nucleares en el fondo del mar, dos americanos, dos rusos que fueron hundidos deliberadamente y otros cinco rusos perdidos en incendios a bordo casi todos,, bueno cuatro y el Kursk.


----------



## Teuro (19 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Si le hubiesen plantado una bomba A a Hitler en 1939. millones de personas no habrian sido asesinadas.



Y si hubieran plantado una a Stalin entre 1945 y 1949 ni te cuento la de millones de personas que se hubieran salvado, hasta nos hubiéramos ahorrado esta guerra.


----------



## Bishop (19 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A ver, que han invadido un país para anexionarse territorio, cualquier sesudo razonamiento más o menos justificado es espurio ante el hecho de que ha invadido a otro país. Es como tratar de justificar un asesinato.



En todo caso, es espurio en tu opinión.

El otro camino te conduce a una falacia, no sé si intencionada o no. Un "asesinato justificado" ya no es un asesinato.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## vettonio (19 Abr 2022)

Cómo identificar el tipo de dron, según las imágenes que vemos en los vídeos.

Análisis Militares: Diferenciando los drones rusos según sus grabaciones (charly015.blogspot.com)


----------



## piru (19 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> En Mariupol, las tropas rusas saltan saqueando las armas de los soldados muertos. Película POV desde el lado RUS



Eso no es saqueo. No tienen necesidad de eso. Es asegurarse de no dejar armas detrás cuando estás avanzando. Te aseguras de que si un enemigo se está haciendo el muerto para disparate por la espalda, no tenga arma con qué hacerlo. Y si el enemigo tiene problemas de suministro, hasta la munición, es básico.


----------



## raptors (19 Abr 2022)

element dijo:


> Yo siempre he admirado Rusia y he valorado la manera como Putin pudo sacar a ese pais de la humillacion en la que estaba sumido con Yeltsin.
> Además creo que los EEUU son una superpotencia corrrupta en manos de una oligarquia plutocrata.
> 
> Pero a dia de hoy me parece que me daría vergüenza ser prorruso. Esta invasión es inaceptable. Cada día que pasa es más penosa. Putin está haciendo mucho daño a Rusia. Espero que los rusos se den cuenta y lo derroquen.



*Jaja CUIDADO..!! con este empinado *_*"element"*_* proUsa, aparentando normalidad...!!*

Pero si hasta empieza con estas palabras para que bajes la guardia: _"Yo siempre he admirado Rusia..." _ y luego suelta un poco de zalamería al decir: _"los EEUU son una superpotencia corrrupta...."_ para al final tragarse toda la polla yanqui al concluir con: _"los rusos se den cuenta y lo derroquen..."_

Por mi que el "element" se vaya a chyng@r a su pvta m@dre...


----------



## Teuro (19 Abr 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> NO
> 
> Yo no ignoro a nadie.
> 
> Son los prorusos los que me han ignorado. No aceptan las críticas de pensamiento opuesto al suyo. Igual que su amo.



Básicamente se han creado un grupúsculo de colegueo donde se dedican a chuparse las pollas darse likes unos a otros cuando oyen lo que quieren oir e ignorar o insultar a aquellos que no dicen lo que quieren oir.

Ya hace años que el foro degeneró mucho a base de insultos, pero tras el covid y la guerra de ucrania es que el "ruido" que hay en el foro le hace digno receptor de las etiquetas nos ponen fuera de aquí.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (19 Abr 2022)

Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia: No se asaltarán sótanos con militantes en la planta de #Azovstal en #Mariupol. El bombardero supersónico Tu-22M3 Backfire-C bombardeará la planta de bombas de demolición de alto explosivo FAB-3000. Entonces se utilizará el sistema pesado TOS-1A


----------



## Besarionis (19 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> hay que fortificar Marina D,or para que cuando los rusos nos invadan por benidrom la arrasen con los misiles



Y la fábrica de Cruzcampo.


----------



## delhierro (19 Abr 2022)

Олигархи России и Украины и ход СВО


Телеграм-канал Незыгарь публикует интересные заметки о ходе спецоперации на Украине и влиянии на неё олигархов двух стран. Многие моменты представляют общественный интерес. Даём эту публикацию в сокращении. 1. Контр-адмирал Джон Кирби, официальный представитель Пентагона, заявил, что вопреки...




antimaydan.info





Interesante, no se si cierto al 100% claro , pero si puede ayudar a explicar algunas cosas realmente "inexplicables" en esta guera. Como que la electricidad siga fluyendo. A que no se toquen los ferrocarriles en la zona occidental.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (19 Abr 2022)

*Kuleba cree que la cuestión de poner fin a la guerra con Rusia se resolverá en el campo de batalla, y no en la mesa de negociaciones*

El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania hizo tal declaración en una entrevista con el canal de televisión francés France 24.

Según él, "este problema no está previsto que se resuelva a través de negociaciones diplomáticas".

*P.D. ¿A quién le preocupaban las negociaciones?
¡Sólo la rendición completa e incondicional de Ucrania!*

t.me/boris_rozhin/43649

Está claro que los ukros se han venido totalmente arriba respecto a su posición diplomática en el mes de Marzo.... el hacerse los duros seguramente tiene que ver con la retirada de Kiev y el hundimiento del MOCKBA...pero también puede ser la coartada para justificar una campaña de conquista total por parte de Putin (ellos no querían negociar)...


----------



## Malevich (19 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Viven para eso.
> 
> Mira este. Muy grandes.



Flamenco con pipa.


----------



## No al NOM (19 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Farlopenski es gafe.



Hombre con esa cara del griego, Darwin no tardaría en actuar. Efectivamente


----------



## lasoziedad (19 Abr 2022)

*Oleg Tinkov denuncia la "guerra loca" en Ucrania*

El oligarca ruso *Oleg Tinkov*, sancionado por el Reino Unido, aseguró hoy en las redes sociales que* “el 90 % de los rusos están en contra de la guerra” en Ucrania.*

“*Los empresarios intentan salvar lo que queda de sus activos…* Por supuesto, hay subnormales que dibujan la Z -símbolo de la operación militar especial-, pero subnormales hay un 10 % en cada país. El 90 % de los rusos está en contra de la guerra”, escribió Tinkov en Instagram.

El magnate, que reside habitualmente en el extranjero, agregó: “*No veo ni un solo beneficiario de esta guerra loca. Gente inocente y soldados están muriendo*”. Además, añadió que los funcionarios del Kremlin están en estado de shock de que no solo ellos, sino tampoco sus hijos podrán ir este verano al Mediterráneo.

También ironizó con el estado del Ejército ruso durante la actual *“operación militar especial*” al asegurar que “los generales al despertarse con resaca se dieron cuenta de que tienen una mierda de Ejército”.


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Олигархи России и Украины и ход СВО
> 
> 
> Телеграм-канал Незыгарь публикует интересные заметки о ходе спецоперации на Украине и влиянии на неё олигархов двух стран. Многие моменты представляют общественный интерес. Даём эту публикацию в сокращении. 1. Контр-адмирал Джон Кирби, официальный представитель Пентагона, заявил, что вопреки...
> ...



LA MAGIA DE LA GUERRA 
AHHH


----------



## Impresionante (19 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



No pasa nada, como los cientos de miles de civiles iraquíes masacrados


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (19 Abr 2022)

El amo disponiendo.


El secretario de prensa del PentagonPresSec ha informado que el
@SecDef ha mantenido una llamada telefónica con la ministra de Defensa de #España @Defensagob
para discutir asistencia militar a #Ucrania


----------



## Impresionante (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Remequilox (19 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Jaja CUIDADO..!! empinado proUsa aparentando normalidad...!!* pero si hasta empieza con estas palabras para que bajes la guardia: _"Yo siempre he admirado Rusia"_ y luego suelta un poco zalamería al decir: _"los EEUU son una superpotencia corrrupta"_ para al final tragarse toda la polla yanqui al concluir con: _"los rusos se den cuenta y lo derroquen..."_
> 
> Por mi que el ""element" se vaya a chyng@r a su pvta m@dre...



Bueno, pero reconoce que han mejorado mucho.
Alguien les debió hacer corrección de estilismo.
Es que hace unas semanas aparecieron algunos con un "Yo que era muy prorruso..... y esto está mal fatal putin asesino y tal". Y claro, como que no colaba.
Ahora al menos intentan establecer un razonamiento mínimamente causal.
Aun les falta un hervor, pues pasan del prorrusismo-proputinismo argumentado, al antirrusismo-antiputinismo furibundo así como por arte de magia. Juego de manos que ni Juan Tamariz.
(Nota: Porque claro, no me puedes ir de proputinismo en el 2000, 2010, 2015, cuando Putin impulso las guerras caucásicas, Chechenia, Georgia-Osetia, Georgia-Abjasia, o en Siria, y ahora, como resulta que Putin ha hecho otra guerra más, llamar a la rebelión antiputin).


----------



## Zepequenhô (19 Abr 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Parece que han tirado "la bomba" en Mariupol. Dicen que se ha oido la explosión a 100kms.
> Vaccum bomb. Ni idea de lo que será. Por primera utilizada. Muy probable todo el complejo de tuneles y bunkeres haya quedado destruido.


----------



## Magick (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Azrael_II (19 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia: No se asaltarán sótanos con militantes en la planta de #Azovstal en #Mariupol. El bombardero supersónico Tu-22M3 Backfire-C bombardeará la planta de bombas de demolición de alto explosivo FAB-3000. Entonces se utilizará el sistema pesado TOS-1A



Por lo que se ve en las infografías hay entre 9 y 12 metros de hormigón desde la superficie de la acería hasta el primer nivel de subsuelo. Los militares están a más de 30 metros bajo tierra. Si está bien hecho , coló hacían los nazis de verdad los bunkers no creo que le haga cosquillas ninguna bomba actual. Otra cosa es que tirar estás madres de todas las bombas provoquen desprendimientos, desmoralización y destrucción de sistemas de alimentación.

Sería muy interesante saber que hay en esos niveles bajo tierra, la conspiración de los laboratorios no la descarto


----------



## Zepequenhô (19 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Por lo que se ve en las infografías hay entre 9 y 12 metros de hormigón desde la superficie de la acería hasta el primer nivel de subsuelo. Los militares están a más de 30 metros bajo tierra. Si está bien hecho , coló hacían los nazis de verdad los bunkers no creo que le haga cosquillas ninguna bomba actual. Otra cosa es que tirar estás madres de todas las bombas provoquen desprendimientos, desmoralización y destrucción de sistemas de alimentación.
> 
> Sería muy interesante saber que hay en esos niveles bajo tierra, la conspiración de los laboratorios no la descarto



Por partes. Es una aceria, una edificación industrial, no un búnker, por lo tanto no tendrá esos metros de hormigón.

Luego, las bombas antibunker no buscan perforar el techo del búnker sino explotar al lado y provocar un terremoto que hunda el búnker. Se emplearon ya en la segunda guerra mundial.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (19 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


>



Consejito para no acostumbrados a los trackers del mar:


*UTILIZAD FILTROS POR TIPO DE EMBARCACIÓN*

Esa captura no indica absolutamente nada de nada.



Ejemplo:








qué asco de foro…problemas para subir una imagen de 3 megas


----------



## jimmyjump (19 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Una generalización muy simple..!!* y hasta estúpida diría





mirkoxx dijo:


> *Informaciones sobre la operación especial de Rusia en la Ucrania Neo-fascista:*
> 
> - *Reuters*: *Mariupol podría ser completamente tomada por el ejército ruso en los próximos días.* Un funcionario anónimo de la UE dijo que *Rusia tiene la intención de declarar la ciudad liberada antes del 9 de mayo*.
> 
> ...



Tomar Kiev jajajajajajajajajajajajajaja

Después del ridículo de Mariupol van a intentarlo, sí


----------



## NS 4 (19 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> El bastardo fascista dice que muchos civiles se han parado en los sótanos de Azov, y los malvados rusos están planchando la planta con aviones. La escoria calla que el día anterior los rusos no dispararon y proporcionaron corredores para la salida. Los civiles no fueron liberados para esconderse detrás de ellos ahora. La esencia del séquito de soldados ucranianos.



Cobardes hasta el final...muere como un hombre cojonessss!!!
Haces una enmienda a la totalidad del proposito de tu vida...y te vas como una boñiga seca, suplicando que te saquen de donde tu solito te has metido...de tu guerra favorita QUE AHORA BALBUCEAS ...QUIERES QUE TE LA GANEN OTROS!!!

Caguen tus muertos...que verguenza ajena dais...sois mercenarios desde luego...soldados y patriotas no sois.


----------



## lapetus (19 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> LA MAGIA DE LA GUERRA
> AHHH



Es una guerra fake. Verdaderamente es una guerra light, no es una guerra total. 
Se respeta la electricidad, las carreteras, los aeropuertos, los ministerios, los políticos, etc.
Si no explicadme como pueden desfilar por Kiev los castuzos de media Europa. Un país que se supone que está en guerra y tal.


----------



## vettonio (19 Abr 2022)

Azov SBU @botsmanua identificó a Сергей Олегович, indicativo "Chilli", como el secuestrador de Gonzalo Lira.

Serhiy 'Chille' Velychko, es el Comandante del Batallón de Reconocimiento y Sabotaje Azov (también conocido como unidad KRAKEN) en Kharkov.


----------



## HUROGÁN (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## jimmyjump (19 Abr 2022)

Aún siguen con Mariupol la horda  Ya es la decimoquinta vez que escucho la caída de la ciudad, parece el octubre de burbuja y el guano

Ni los chechenos quieren ya asaltar la fábrica, joder qué lamentable


----------



## kerowsky1972 (19 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Es un niño !!! Joder!!! Me pongo de muy mala leche.
P.d. muchas gracias a algunos por etiquetar a shurs por mi..a pesar de que algunas posiciones no me gusten.ya soy mayorcito 
Siempre mando al ignore a los que faltan al respeto.. esto es un foro joder !!! Y por mi todas las opiniones son respetables siempre y cuando haya ResPeTo ....
un saludo foreros de bien !!!


----------



## Impresionante (19 Abr 2022)

Hay alguna inmoralidad que los globalistas no cometan?

. Varios oficiales de la OSCE en Ucrania han estado espiando para Kiev con el fin de hacer más precisos los ataques, denuncia Rusia ante la ONU


----------



## mirkoxx (19 Abr 2022)

*El experto militar Boris Rozhin con un breve resumen de los resultados de la operación para desnazificar y desmilitarizar Ucrania el 19 de abril de 2022, especialmente para el canal Voenkor Kotenok Z @voenkorKotenok :

1. Mariupol. *El asalto a Azovstal continúa. El último centro de resistencia organizada. También continúa la limpieza adicional del distrito de Primorsky.

*2. Dirección de Ugledar. *Sin cambios importantes. El enemigo tiene en sus manos Maryinka, Ugledar y Velikaya Novoselka.

*3. Dirección de Zaporozhye.* Pequeño avance al este de Gulyaipole. Frente de Kamenskoye-Orekhov-Gulyaipole sin cambios.

_*4. Dirección de Nikolaev. *_Graves ataques a las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el área de la ciudad. Hay grandes pérdidas del enemigo. Todavía no hay un ataque en curso contra Nikolaev.

_*5. Odessa. *_Sin cambios significativos. El enemigo no excluye la posibilidad de operaciones de desembarco, pero está transfiriendo algunas de sus fuerzas a la dirección de Nikolaev.

*6. Avdiivka. *Sin cambios significativos. Se continúa luchando en el área de Novobakhmutovka y Troitsky. Se espera una futura ofensiva en los próximos días.

_*7. LPR. *_Confirmada la captura de Kremennaya y avance en Popasna. También hay combates en el sur de Rubizhne y en las afueras de Severodonetsk.

*8. Izyum. *Las tropas avanzan hacia Slavyansk y Kramatorsk desde el norte y el noroeste. El enemigo sufre grandes pérdidas y se retira lentamente. La lucha se observa al norte de Krasny Liman y Yampol. También hay fuertes batallas en la dirección de Barvenkovsky.

_*9. Járkov. *_El enemigo está tratando de forzar los flancos de la agrupación de Izyum de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia al oeste de Kharkov para obligar al comando ruso a retirar parte de sus fuerzas de las direcciones de los ataques principales. También hay combates al norte de Kharkov.

_*10. *_En cuanto a los temas _*de la 2ª fase de la operación*_ , el canciller Lavrov confirmó hoy que Rusia está iniciando la 2ª fase de la operación, que estará asociada con la liberación de los territorios restantes de Donbass ocupados por Ucrania.


----------



## Impresionante (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Guanotopía (19 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Es que es acojonante, sobre los desmanes de los rusos lo que hay sobre todo son testimonios de cuarta mano y fotos de muertos sin contexto, de los ucronazis estoy saturado de ver vídeos donde humillan, torturan a civiles y militares, y ejecuciones de militares.

Y los orcos asesinos sin alma son los rusos, los ucranianos seres de luz a los que debemos enviar armas y ayuda para que sigan torturando y ejecutando.


----------



## Teuro (19 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Tendrían un clima más suave que el que tienen ahora, al estilo de Centroeuropa. Mientras que en Europa... clima subtropical o directamente tropical. Y no, no es una bicoca. En España, solo la Cornisa Cantábrica y los Pirineos tendrían un clima medianamente agradable.



En realidad no se sabe exactamente lo que ocurriría, pero nada bueno. Posiblemente hamburnas en África y sur de Asia con centenares de millones de desplazados que irian .... a Rusia. Es una situación absolutamente indeseable que solo un lúnatico plantería, puesto que podrían darse más escenarios: ¿Y si se desertifica el planeta entero? ¿Y si el planeta se vuelve también enteramente tropical?. Esto último ya pasó en la época de los dinosaurios.


----------



## raptors (19 Abr 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> Tomar Kiev jajajajajajajajajajajajajaja
> 
> Después del ridículo de Mariupol van a intentarlo, sí



*mas sin embargo...* una respuesta muy sosa y hasta estupida, la verdad.... _jaja_


----------



## Snowball (19 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Олигархи России и Украины и ход СВО
> 
> 
> Телеграм-канал Незыгарь публикует интересные заметки о ходе спецоперации на Украине и влиянии на неё олигархов двух стран. Многие моменты представляют общественный интерес. Даём эту публикацию в сокращении. 1. Контр-адмирал Джон Кирби, официальный представитель Пентагона, заявил, что вопреки...
> ...



Ocurrió lo mismo en la IIGM con los bombardeos de la USAF sobre fábricas en Alemania de con capital/ propiedad norteamericano como la OPEL (General Motors) el gigante químico IG Farben y alguna que otra subcontrata de FORD ...

Dichas fábricas estratégicas no fueron destruidas

*ver libro Wall Street and the rise of Hitler by Anthony Sutton*


----------



## NS 4 (19 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> No me sorprende la simpatía entre los nazis y el Islam, ya el Führer se alió con ellos, y en alguna ocasión habló elogiosamente de esa religión. Pero sin entrar en si el Islam es buena religión o no, el batallón Azov ha mostrado acciones semejantes a las del ISIS, en el fondo les mueven las mismas fuerzas diabólicas, la simpatía entre ellos debe de ser recíproca.



Tanto los musulmanes de Balkanes como los tartaros de Crimea tuvieron sus unidades nazis...en este hilo se pusieron fotos hasta la saciedad en 2014.

Incluso se hablo de los años jovenes (y nazis) del amigo Alija Izetbegovic...ZHUKOV o HARMAN me corrijan si desbarro...


----------



## jimmyjump (19 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *mas sin embargo...* una respuesta muy estupida, la verdad.... _jaja_



¿De verdad crees que pueden tomar Kiev cuando llevan 2 meses con Mariupol y ni Kharkov lo han tomado estando cerca de su frontera?


----------



## Michael_Knight (19 Abr 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Parece que han tirado "la bomba" en Mariupol. Dicen que se ha oido la explosión a 100kms.
> Vaccum bomb. Ni idea de lo que será. Por primera utilizada. Muy probable todo el complejo de tuneles y bunkeres haya quedado destruido.



Otra vez? Si eso ya se dijo aquí ayer, lo de la bomba que se había escuchado a 100 km.


----------



## Plutarko (19 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Por lo que se ve en las infografías hay entre 9 y 12 metros de hormigón desde la superficie de la acería hasta el primer nivel de subsuelo. Los militares están a más de 30 metros bajo tierra. Si está bien hecho , coló hacían los nazis de verdad los bunkers no creo que le haga cosquillas ninguna bomba actual. Otra cosa es que tirar estás madres de todas las bombas provoquen desprendimientos, desmoralización y destrucción de sistemas de alimentación.
> 
> Sería muy interesante saber que hay en esos niveles bajo tierra, la conspiración de los laboratorios no la descarto



Si saben donde están las entradas los entierran vivos. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Guaguei (19 Abr 2022)

tienes un 5% de posibilidades de que lo haya leido por decir algo
yo creo que lo que tienen aparte de lavado el cerebro son drojas, aunque la mayoria de ellos se querra rendir, pero nadie lo va a ni si quiera sugerir, peligro de muerte al instante


----------



## NS 4 (19 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Una decepción, otra mas, para aquellos con demasiada fe...
> La gabacha acaba doblegándose al imperio. Nada nuevo.
> 
> 
> ...



Me lo esperaba...de Viktor Orban decir que NO lo espero.


----------



## pirivi-parava (19 Abr 2022)

No sé la fiabilidad del esquema, pero si se aproxima a la realidad puede explicar la tardanza


----------



## No al NOM (19 Abr 2022)

Pero si Le Pen es una lame penes de Sion, igual que Pagascal. Creo que aún no os enteráis


----------



## Bocanegra (19 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Por lo que se ve en las infografías hay entre 9 y 12 metros de hormigón desde la superficie de la acería hasta el primer nivel de subsuelo. Los militares están a más de 30 metros bajo tierra. Si está bien hecho , coló hacían los nazis de verdad los bunkers no creo que le haga cosquillas ninguna bomba actual. Otra cosa es que tirar estás madres de todas las bombas provoquen desprendimientos, desmoralización y destrucción de sistemas de alimentación.
> 
> *Sería muy interesante saber que hay en esos niveles bajo tierra*, la conspiración de los laboratorios no la descarto



qué y quienes...


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (19 Abr 2022)

Situación actual


----------



## NS 4 (20 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Pedro Sánchez viajará a Kiev para reunirse con Zelenski "en los próximos días"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



VLAD!!! NO TE SOBRARA UN KINZHAL POR AHIIIII!!!
Mira que ese favor si que los españolitos nunca lo olvidariamos!!!


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 Abr 2022)

El ejército ruso continúa llevando suministro de alimentos y medicinas a las áreas liberadas de Donbass.


----------



## Teuro (20 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> En todo caso, es espurio en tu opinión.
> 
> El otro camino te conduce a una falacia, no sé si intencionada o no. Un "asesinato justificado" ya no es un asesinato.



Un asesinato es un asesinato por muchos calificativos que el pongas, y en el código penal ninguno está justificado, por mucha justifiación que le ponga un mafioso para la buena marcha de su organización. Una invasión de otro país es ilegal sin la cobertura (muy discutible) de la ONU, por muy beneficioso que sea esa invasión para la geopolítica Rusa.

Ya puestos, a EEUU le vendría geopolíticamente muy bien invadir lo que le queda de México, y, por qué no, llegar hasta Tierra de Fuego, bueno y ya puestos un "Anschluss" con Canada. Ya puestos, que China invada toda lo invadible de Asia, que le vendría muy bien para su seguridad, y ya puestos que Francia emule a Napoleon e intente llegar hasta Cadiz. Todas esas invasiones son exactamente igual de ilegal que la de Ucrania.


----------



## amcxxl (20 Abr 2022)

El comandante del 2. ° batallón mecanizado de la 54. ° brigada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania Stets fue eliminado cerca de Donetsk 


Un vehículo blindado "Kozak" fue destruido junto con un grupo de saboteadores-operadores de ATGM de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. La inteligencia recibió información sobre la nominación del DRG ucraniano para atacar las posiciones del ejército ruso. Como resultado de acciones coordinadas, la DRG fue emboscada y destruida. 






Más de 200 tiendas en las áreas liberadas reabiertas!! En los territorios liberados de la RPD, "más de 200 tiendas han reanudado sus operaciones", dijo el Ministerio de Industria y Comercio. También agregó que los mayoristas comenzaron a entregar productos a las tiendas.


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (20 Abr 2022)

Sobre la Acería hay algunas preguntas, sabemos que es de un Oligarca Pro Ucro.

- Cuando se construyó antes la Acería o los túneles?

Si la Acería estaba antes de los túneles y ese complejo de túneles se hizo a posteriori, los hicieron con un fin oscuro y secreto.

Si se hicieron primero los túneles, y después la Acería, también con un oscuro fin.

- Se hizo como búnker para la población de Mariupol? Y luego aprovecharon el espacio para hacer la Acería?


No me queda claro nada


----------



## NS 4 (20 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Es evidente que el peso específico de España no le permite plena libertad de movimiento, pero de ahí a tener muestras tan efusivas de subyugación frente a ciertos elementos de poder va un buen trecho. Maxime cuando se asumen riesgos importantes sin ser sometidos a consulta popular.
> 
> No le llaman ni para las reuniones estratégicas, no se a que cojones se debe tanta sobreexposición del tonto este.



Y @ZHU DE SIN ECHARNOS UN RESPONSO POR EL ETERNO DESCANSO DEL ALMA DE ANTONIO SANCHEZ!!!

Anda que molaria ehhhh!!!!


----------



## No al NOM (20 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> El comandante del 2. ° batallón mecanizado de la 54. ° brigada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania Stets fue eliminado cerca de Donetsk
> 
> 
> Un vehículo blindado "Kozak" fue destruido junto con un grupo de saboteadores-operadores de ATGM de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. La inteligencia recibió información sobre la nominación del DRG ucraniano para atacar las posiciones del ejército ruso. Como resultado de acciones coordinadas, la DRG fue emboscada y destruida.
> ...



Esos carros llevan reventados al menos 3 semanas para que se forme todo ese óxido. No sale el óxido recién quemada la pintura del tanque. Que engañen a otros, a mi No


----------



## EUROPIA (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## xenofonte (20 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Oleg Tinkov denuncia la "guerra loca" en Ucrania*
> 
> El oligarca ruso *Oleg Tinkov*, sancionado por el Reino Unido, aseguró hoy en las redes sociales que* “el 90 % de los rusos están en contra de la guerra” en Ucrania.*
> 
> ...




¿Este es el del equipo ciclista?


Edit. Sí es el mismo personaje










Oleg Tinkov, de enemigo de Contador a perseguido por EEUU: deudas de 500 millones y fraudes fiscales


El que fuera jefe del pinteño en el equipo Tinkoff ha vuelto a ser noticia por un grave delito, una extradición e incluso una pena de cárcel.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## JAGGER (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Guaguei (20 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> El amo disponiendo.
> 
> 
> El secretario de prensa del PentagonPresSec ha informado que el
> ...



España no tiene realmente ninguna obligacion de mandar armas a un pais no otan
pero si no marruecos se enfadara
de todas formas ya les ha demostrado nuestro gobierno cuanto apoya la causa de ucrania


----------



## normcore (20 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Sobre la Acería hay algunas preguntas, sabemos que es de un Oligarca Pro Ucro.
> 
> - Cuando se construyó antes la Acería o los túneles?
> 
> ...



Los túneles son para albergar cableados, conducciones y otras infraestructuras que no pueden dejar en superficie por el calor

Enviado desde mi CPH2127 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fmercury1980 (20 Abr 2022)

*Los rusos nuevan un nuevo alcalde para Jersón:

*


----------



## mecaweto (20 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Farlopenski es gafe.



Joder, no sabía que habían clonado un neanderthal.


----------



## NPI (20 Abr 2022)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> El usuario morpheus2010 es un usuario, sin multinick ni mierdas vuestras, con vida familiar y trabajo mucho trabajo (y no precisamente escribir en foros llenos de ninis y resentidos), que lleva desde 2010 aprox en burbuja y según mi tiempo y los temas de actualidad entra, lee y a veces escribe.
> Yo no podría ni querría, teniendo mis obligaciones, pasarme los 1359 días que lleva tu cuenta, una de ellas, creada posteando cada día 3 mensajes o más.
> Si vuestra visión del mundo es igual que vuestro ingenio detectivesco sobre mi cuenta no me extraña lo que os leo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1030097


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Bishop (20 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Un asesinato es un asesinato por muchos calificativos que el pongas, y en el código penal ninguno está justificado, por mucha justifiación que le ponga un mafioso para la buena marcha de su organización. Una invasión de otro país es ilegal sin la cobertura (muy discutible) de la ONU, por muy beneficioso que sea esa invasión para la geopolítica Rusa.
> 
> Ya puestos, a EEUU le vendría geopolíticamente muy bien invadir lo que le queda de México, y, por qué no, llegar hasta Tierra de Fuego, bueno y ya puestos un "Anschluss" con Canada. Ya puestos, que China invada toda lo invadible de Asia, que le vendría muy bien para su seguridad, y ya puestos que Francia emule a Napoleon e intente llegar hasta Cadiz. Todas esas invasiones son exactamente igual de ilegal que la de Ucrania.



Las comillas. ¿Quién ha dicho que sea un asesinato? Un homicidio en defensa propia bien puede ser calificado de "asesinato justificado", ya no es un asesinato. Pero no nos perdamos en legalismos con la comparación.

El asunto es que estás adjudicando de primeras que la invasión (que bien podría calificarse de intervención... ) es para anexarse territorio, presumo que en base al derecho de conquista. Si la "intervención", por las razones que han expuesto los rusos, da lugar luego a un proceso en que diversos territorios se independizan y posteriormente solicitan pasar a formar parte de Rusia, es otra cosa diferente. El resultado es el mismo sí, para qué nos vamos a engañar. Y sí, presuntamente es lo que se busca. ¿No gusta? Pues a reclamar a quien impulsó la doctrina Kosovo por los intereses bastardos de siempre.

En todo caso, aun si se diera el caso que finalmente fuera una anexión a la vieja usanza. Está "mal", pero todo el proceso de manipulación e injerencias extranjeras hasta la extenuación, que ha llevado a transformar el país para enemistarlo con Rusia, *golpe de estado incluido*, temas nazis de por medio y desatar una guerra civil; debe ser que eso está perfectísimamente "bien" y no se puede hacer nada. Pues oye, llegados a este punto... a tomar por culo, se rompe la baraja. Bastante han avisado todos estos años y como el que oye llover. Ahora nos tiramos de los pelos.

No, te niego la mayor, no son iguales. Atendiendo a la historia y circunstancias recientes de esos lugares. El tema está en los detalles.


----------



## Seronoser (20 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> como haya falta de condones en Rusia te vas a enterar



No uso condones desde que tenía 16 años.
Y tengo más de cuatro décadas a las espaldas


----------



## npintos (20 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> VLAD!!! NO TE SOBRARA UN KINZHAL POR AHIIIII!!!
> Mira que ese favor si que los españolitos nunca lo olvidariamos!!!



Si yo fuera el tal Zelensky y estuviera tan desesperado y falto de escrúpulos como él, no descartaría el beneficio de la situación para obligar a Europa a involucrarse...


----------



## Guanotopía (20 Abr 2022)

Cuando sindicatos y empresarios coinciden, es que el nivel de traición y subnormalismo de los follaotans está llegando al límite de lo soportable.


----------



## Mabuse (20 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Policías del GEO darán seguridad a Sánchez en su viaje a Kiev para reunirse con Zelenski*
> 
> El anunciado viaje a Kiev del presidente del Gobierno, *Pedro Sánchez*, para reunirse con su homólogo ucraniano, *Volodimir Zelenski*, *contará con el apoyo sobre el terreno de un equipo del Grupo Especial de Operaciones (GEO) *de la Policía Nacional dentro de un dispositivo que se diseña en privado por cuestiones de seguridad, según han informado a Europa Press fuentes policiales.
> 
> La ministra portavoz, Isabel Rodríguez, ha asegurado este martes en la rueda de prensa posterior al Consejo de Ministros que *el objetivo del viaje es reafirmar el compromiso de España* con este país y mostrar su solidaridad ante la agresión de la que están siendo objeto por parte de Rusia.



Lo mejor que podrían hacer es emborracharse y quedarse dormidos antes de acudir a la guardia. Pero no hay huevos, a nadie le quedan en este país, y muchomenos entre la pasma. Cumplir órdenes le llaman.


----------



## Sinjar (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (20 Abr 2022)

Por algo muchos soldados ucranianos están internado huir. Es una muerte asegurada.


----------



## Seronoser (20 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Mochila roja ya es todo un símbolo
> 
> Traducido del ruso:
> 
> ...



No os imagináis como necesitaba el pueblo ruso esta demostración de sus Fuerzas Armadas.
Y todos estos símbolos que crispan a occidente, desde la Z, la V, la abuela con la bandera sovietica que les planta cara a los soldados ucranianos, el de la mochila roja, Kadyrov y sus discursos de lealtad a la Federación Rusa…

Todo esto es un subidón del copon para los rusos.


----------



## raptors (20 Abr 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> menuda caida del foro, una hora sin poder entrar



*Burbuja aguanto bien el impacto* de ese misil.... nomas estuvo fuera un par de horas


----------



## Seronoser (20 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Policías del GEO darán seguridad a Sánchez en su viaje a Kiev para reunirse con Zelenski*
> 
> El anunciado viaje a Kiev del presidente del Gobierno, *Pedro Sánchez*, para reunirse con su homólogo ucraniano, *Volodimir Zelenski*, *contará con el apoyo sobre el terreno de un equipo del Grupo Especial de Operaciones (GEO) *de la Policía Nacional dentro de un dispositivo que se diseña en privado por cuestiones de seguridad, según han informado a Europa Press fuentes policiales.
> 
> La ministra portavoz, Isabel Rodríguez, ha asegurado este martes en la rueda de prensa posterior al Consejo de Ministros que *el objetivo del viaje es reafirmar el compromiso de España* con este país y mostrar su solidaridad ante la agresión de la que están siendo objeto por parte de Rusia.



Los Geo son otra policía paco, que no son capaces de protegerse ni a sí mismos.
Que se lo pregunten a los 7 agentes del CNI asesinados en Irak por su incompetencia.


----------



## manodura79 (20 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia: No se asaltarán sótanos con militantes en la planta de #Azovstal en #Mariupol. El bombardero supersónico Tu-22M3 Backfire-C bombardeará la planta de bombas de demolición de alto explosivo FAB-3000. Entonces se utilizará el sistema pesado TOS-1A



¿Ya sacaron al que iban a sacar? ¿O han llegado a la conclusión de que no vale la pena salvar nada de ese lugar?


----------



## SkullandPhones (20 Abr 2022)

HomoZexualeZ dando rienda suelta a su líbido


----------



## SkullandPhones (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (20 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *El FMI cuantifica en más de 121.000 millones la exposición de la banca mundial a Rusia y Ucrania*
> 
> El *Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI)* ha cifrado en *131.000 millones de dólares *(121.333 millones de euros) la exposición total de la banca internacional a Rusia y Ucrania, de cuya cifra la gran mayoría corresponde a bancos de la zona euro.
> 
> Según se desprende del 'Informe de Estabilidad Financiera Global' que publica de forma bianual el organismo internacional, la banca internacional tenía una exposición a Rusia a cierre del tercer trimestre de *120.000 millones (111.145 millones de euros),* de los cuales el 60% era en divisa extranjera.



Este dato es evidentemente falso.
Solo Goldman, Jp Morgan, Unicredit tiene. Más de 50.000 millones en exposición. Y son solo 3 entidades.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Abr 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> HomoZexualeZ dando rienda suelta a su líbido



NO LE PONGAIS ESTAS COSINAS AL ZELENSKY HOMBRE

QUE ESTA AHI EN EL DESPACHO EL SOLO
​


----------



## Besarionis (20 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Cambiando Rusia por EEUU
> 
> Es que estamos en el peor escenario posible EEUU invade un pais por que le sale de los cojones (Siria, Libia, Irak, Afghanistan) y además son intocables porque tengo 5000 cabezas nucleares. Así que puedo ir poco a poco (o muy rapido) conquistar Irak ante una victoria segura, nadie me lo va a impedir.
> 
> ...



Eso de "amenazas"... que se lo digan a Carrero.


----------



## raptors (20 Abr 2022)

*Burbuja sufre ataque...!! *ufff ya paso.... creo que nomas estuvo fuera un par de horas


----------



## alfonbass (20 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Sería bueno que tomaras al menos UNA noticia (no digo dos, no digo tres... UNA) de RT y la criticaras.
> 
> Ah no!, *que no puedes porque NO TE LA DEJAN ESCUCHAR !!*
> 
> RT y Sputnik, manejan la información *con mucho más cuidado, mesura y certeza que la mierda que estamos viendo a diario en el los medios occidentales*. Te sorprendería (si pudieras comparar, cosa que NO PUEDES).



A ver, he podido hacerlo durante muchos años, y me mantengo.
Son cosas muy diferentes, decir que es propaganda, porque claramente son medios a servicio de un gobierno no equivale a que esté contento si los prohíben, debemos entender las cosas...

Qué curioso que esa mesura y certeza nunca sea para criticar a Putin, que curioso, oye.....

Qué si, que la única defensa que os montais algunos es que "ej que los medios occidentales"....yo que sé...es que no es excusa....


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Abr 2022)

Van a enviar MiG 29 a Ucrania, de hecho es posible que ya se haya producido la entrega.


----------



## Guaguei (20 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Van a enviar MiG 29 a Ucrania, de hecho es posible que ya se haya producido la entrega.



son de usar y tirar


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (20 Abr 2022)

Propongo la siguiente charla o debate o como se quiera catalogar. Es de principios de marzo y me pareció interesante.


Spoiler



*11.03.2022

La tragedia de Ucrania*

_Sesión especial del ciclo Ellas cuentan el mundo para analizar la situación de Ucrania, de la mano de Georgina Higueras, Áurea Moltó, Ruth Ferrero y Mayte Carrasco_.


Spoiler


----------



## Guaguei (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Guaguei (20 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Propongo la siguiente charla o debate o como se quiera catalogar. Es de principios de marzo y me pareció interesante.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



el que no es experto o la que no es experta es porque no quiere
no lo he visto solo lo he ojeado, pero esta bien para ver como ha calado la retorica y el relato oficial en la gente, y en base a el opinan
gente que justo antes de la guerra no sabia donde quedaba ni crimea


----------



## No tengo ni idea de nada. (20 Abr 2022)

Sánchez va de mandado a Ucrania por terceros o qué intereses tenemos allí a medio y largo plazo?.
Qué represalias puede tomar Rusia contra nosotros? Por qué esa enemistad contra un país que fue siempre amigo?. Somos tan criados de Estados Unidos?.
Y si se desvía un misil a la reunión qué pasaría?.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Abr 2022)

No tengo ni idea de nada. dijo:


> Sánchez va de mandado a Ucrania por terceros o qué intereses tenemos allí a medio y largo plazo?.
> Qué represalias puede tomar Rusia contra nosotros? Por qué esa enemistad contra un país que fue siempre amigo?. Somos tan criados de Estados Unidos?.
> Y si se desvía un misil a la reunión qué pasaría?.



TENDREIS LOS NUKES QUE LE SOBRE AL ZELENSY
Y SERAS FELIZ
​


----------



## SkullandPhones (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## SkullandPhones (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (20 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> el que no es experto o la que no es experta es porque no quiere
> no lo he visto solo lo he ojeado, pero esta bien para ver como ha calado la retorica y el relato oficial en la gente, y en base a el opinan
> gente que justo antes de la guerra no sabia donde quedaba ni crimea




Yo eso no lo sé, y por lo general soy bastante ignorante. Una de las ideas que se proponen en la charla es que falta información, es una idea muy obvia pero no es algo que se escuche a menudo en otros espacios. No hace mucho, la archiconocida Elisa Beni y el exdiputado europeo convergente Ignasi Guardans, comentaristas de EP de Antena 3 (ahórrese los comentarios, pienso seguramente lo mismo que usted), gritaron literalmente y menospreciaron a una doctora en relaciones internacionales que de una manera muy razonable y educada (como quien es consciente de que habla con adultos) osó proponer la idea de que las guerras, entre las que podemos incluir el tema Rusia-Ucrania (con todos los matices que puedan existir), tienen un trasfondo económico y geopolítico. Y eso no es retórica ni es relato oficial de nada, eso es basura que tal vez cuaje en parte de esa gente que hace dos meses no hubiera sabido ubicar Ucrania en un mapa. Pero bueno, la responsabilidad en estos casos debe recaer sobre los medios de comunicación y no sobre los ciudadanos, o no. Se podrán hacer todas las críticas que se quiera a todas las opciones, pero en mi humilde opinión el programa de _La Base_ (en _Público_), por poner un ejemplo, demuestra que las cosas se pueden hacer infinitamente mejor y que se puede aprovechar una hora de emisión para proponer mejor material de análisis, y no me refiero tanto al posicionamiento que pueda tener cada cual. De hecho, esto que comento de los gritos de los tertulianos a una doctora en relaciones internacionales lo supe del programa de _La Base_, donde, guste o no, elevan bastante el nivel. Lo mismo opino de las conferencias de Rafael Poch, por poner otro ejemplo, quien en una charla reciente no se cortó un pelo en espetarle al representante de _El País_ que era miembro de un think tank otánico y le dijo literalmente: dejad de tomarnos el pelo.


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> La verdad muy pndejo tu analisis....



Por fin, llegan refuerzos desde México!!


----------



## ccartech (20 Abr 2022)

Segunda vez que ucranianos se toman selfies con mal final


----------



## ccartech (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Abr 2022)

AZOB TELEGRAM 
(UNO DE ELLOS O ESO DICEN AQUI




*SUPUESTO RECADITO DEL FSB RUSO . EL SHITPOSTING NO RENTA *

 




* Mr. Deeds *@MrDeeds1111 

2 hours ago Russia took over the AZOV channel on telegram 

QUE DICEN QUE "DESNAZIFICATE TU AHORA QUE PUEDES "









Mr. Deeds


Russia took over the AZOV channel on telegram




anonup.com




 


 ​


----------



## amcxxl (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## ccartech (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## ccartech (20 Abr 2022)

RM: Control objetivo de la derrota del camión de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania al sur de Izyum. #UkraineWar #RussianUkrainianWar #UkraineRussianWar #Russia #Ukraine #Kyiv #mauripol #Odessa #Nikolaev #Ukrainian #Azovstal #Moskva #Azov #Russian #Bucha #Kharkiv #Kiev t16 #Kiev #Kramatorsk


----------



## ccartech (20 Abr 2022)

Frente de Donetsk: las tropas rusas avanzaron más profundamente en Marinka, pero no pudieron mantener las posiciones recién ganadas. Las fuerzas ucranianas llevaron a cabo un exitoso contraataque y recuperaron el control total de la aldea por la tarde.





https://twitter.com/2RADl0/status/1516550952639160331


----------



## JAGGER (20 Abr 2022)

Nuevas sanciones al gobierno genocida. Esto y armamento pesado.


----------



## Nico (20 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Segunda vez que ucranianos se toman selfies con mal final




Mueren más ucranianos tomándose selfies que acribillados por los rusos.


----------



## ccartech (20 Abr 2022)

2. Ampliamos las contraofensivas ucranianas reclamadas en Stepne (cerca de Marinskyi Raion) y Marinka en Donetsk Oblast.


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 Abr 2022)

Rusia vuelve a ofrecer una oportunidad de rendición a los militares ucranianos y nacionalistas asediados en Azovstal


Moscú "garantiza la preservación de la vida, la completa seguridad y la asistencia médica cualificada a todos los que hayan depuesto las armas", señala un comunicado del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 Abr 2022)

#Rusia reconoce las repúblicas populares de #Lugansk y #Donetsk dentro de las fronteras proclamadas como resultado de los referendos celebrados en 2014 - el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, Serguéi Lavrov, este martes.


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 Abr 2022)

Ahora parece que sí lo han cogido. Menudo hijo de puta rastrero y miserable hay que ser para hacer lo que hizo.




Si sale con vida de esa le espera una larga temporada en una prisión rusa. Aunque me temo que no va a ser muy larga. Gracias a que se grabó él mismo haciendo lo que hizo y difundió el video ahora es conocido en toda Rusia y el resto de presos lo tendrán más que fichado desde el primer momento... No tiene puta idea de donde se ha metido. Va a conocer la hospitalidad de las cárceles rusas en su máximo esplendor.


----------



## ccartech (20 Abr 2022)

Proporcionado por la actualización del mapa de situación de guerra Después de más de un día de ataques, en Udong, Rusia ocupa actualmente Kreminna y Tors'ke En el frente sur (principalmente Donetsk), los ucranianos mantuvieron Avdiyivka y recuperaron Mar'inka (una ciudad en Donetsk) El ejército ucraniano repelió la ofensiva rusa en Oleksandrivka (lado de Nikolaev , ver el círculo negro discontinuo)


----------



## ccartech (20 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Ahora parece que sí lo han cogido. Menudo hijo de puta rastrero y miserable hay que ser para hacer lo que hizo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se lo entregaría a la policía Ucraniana



Spoiler: NO OLVIDAR QUIEN ES


----------



## Sinjar (20 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Ahora parece que sí lo han cogido. Menudo hijo de puta rastrero y miserable hay que ser para hacer lo que hizo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A Siberia de por vida.


----------



## Oso Polar (20 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Chequia reparará tanques ucranianos dañados*
> 
> Las empresas de defensa checas *repararán los tanques *ucranianos y otros vehículos militares que hayan sido dañados en los combates o que necesiten ser revisados después de haber estado almacenados durante mucho tiempo, ha informado este martes el Ministerio de Defensa checo. "Las *pequeñas averías o los daños *en los combates serán reparados por el *ejército ucraniano* y la industria de defensa ucraniana", dijo el dijo el ministerio. "La *asistencia checa *utilizará las capacidades de las empresas de la industria de defensa checa para *trabajos más extensos,* incluyendo de la industria de defensa checa para trabajos de *mayor envergadura*, como las revisiones y la puesta en servicio".



Se imaginan la logística y el tiempo que requerirá enviar tanques desde el frente hasta Chequia ya que en el territorio de Ucrania no se pueden reparar.

Y van ganando la guerra! Madre mía!


----------



## HUROGÁN (20 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Ahora parece que sí lo han cogido. Menudo hijo de puta rastrero y miserable hay que ser para hacer lo que hizo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menuda fetwa lleva este hijoputa escrita en la frente,,, como el que untaba balas en jalufo y al que los Ammad Hira ya hicieron comparecer ante el diablo.


----------



## ccartech (20 Abr 2022)

TIENE SUS DIAS EL VIDEO PERO ME GUSO EL TICK QUE TIENE NARIGUETAZO

Día 41 ¿Por qué a Zelenskyy no le gustan los videos de testimonios de civiles sobre las atrocidades neonazis de Azov? -porque Zelenskyy odia la verdad. ¿Por qué Zelenskyy no reconoció la existencia de la ideología nazi en Ucrania? -Porque a Zelenskyy le gusta mentir, pervertido. #Kyiv #Ukraine #Russia


----------



## raptors (20 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Por fin, llegan refuerzos desde México!!



_Jaja_ *si sabes de ips...* sabes lo que hacen las VPN...?? es lo primero que sabes al navegar... ok entonces si soy de mexico... _jaja_


----------



## Simo Hayha (20 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Es que es acojonante, sobre los desmanes de los rusos lo que hay sobre todo son testimonios de cuarta mano y fotos de muertos sin contexto, de los ucronazis estoy saturado de ver vídeos donde humillan, torturan a civiles y militares, y ejecuciones de militares.
> 
> Y los orcos asesinos sin alma son los rusos, los ucranianos seres de luz a los que debemos enviar armas y ayuda para que sigan torturando y ejecutando.



Es porque te informas en la RT. Yo he visto decenas de videos de rusos disparando misiles y artillería contra edificios de civiles y las consecuencias de esos actos de barbarie, con civiles muertos y heridos, muchos niños. Es por eso que los españoles debemos ayudar a los ucranianos a matar a todos los cochinorrusos invasores


----------



## raptors (20 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



*Y como saber* que ese supuesto _original_ si es _original_...??


----------



## JAGGER (20 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Es que es acojonante, sobre los desmanes de los rusos lo que hay sobre todo son testimonios de cuarta mano y fotos de muertos sin contexto, de los ucronazis estoy saturado de ver vídeos donde humillan, torturan a civiles y militares, y ejecuciones de militares.
> 
> Y los orcos asesinos sin alma son los rusos, los ucranianos seres de luz a los que debemos enviar armas y ayuda para que sigan torturando y ejecutando.



No haber invadido un país hermano y bombardear sus escuelas, hospitales, viviendas y aplanar ciudades.
Lo vimos todos.


----------



## amcxxl (20 Abr 2022)

Azov= jojol+nazis+maricones
VSU/Ejercito de Ucrania= jojol+maricones+hijos de puta
Defensa Territorial= jojol+nazis+hijos de puta


----------



## ccartech (20 Abr 2022)

Pentágono: Ucrania ha recibido aviones y partes de aviones adicionales para aumentar el tamaño de la flota. El secretario de prensa del Pentágono, John Kirby, dijo que Ucrania ha recibido aviones de combate adicionales y piezas de repuesto de otros países, sin incluir a Estados Unidos, para expandir sus capacidades aéreas.


----------



## Epicii (20 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Ahora parece que sí lo han cogido. Menudo hijo de puta rastrero y miserable hay que ser para hacer lo que hizo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo mas idiota que hizo fue difundir ese video, lo segundo mas idiota fue dejarse atrapar vivo...


----------



## apocalippsis (20 Abr 2022)

Uissss que el Pencagono dise ahora que no saben donde se han metio sus armas y dos meses sin cobrar llevan los soldaditos, al rico javelin pal bar........

"El Ejército de EE. UU. está preocupado de que las armas enviadas a Ucrania sean utilizadas por milicias y otras fuerzas. EE.UU. tiene pocas formas de rastrear exactamente dónde terminan exactamente las armas que envió a Ucrania, le dice el Pentágono a CNN: algunas de las armas "pueden terminar en manos de otras fuerzas armadas y milicias que Estados Unidos no tenía la intención de armar".

t.me/intelslava/25970


----------



## raptors (20 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Esos carros llevan reventados al menos 3 semanas para que se forme todo ese óxido. No sale el óxido recién quemada la pintura del tanque. Que engañen a otros, a mi No



*Según explicaba otro conforero* si es factible ese color en determinadas circunstancias... y lo explicaba con ejemplos de vehículos militares expuestos a tales circunstancias... lo explicaba con tanta lógica, que casi estoy convencido que si son fotos reales... en fin...


----------



## Nico (20 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Ahora parece que sí lo han cogido. Menudo hijo de puta rastrero y miserable hay que ser para hacer lo que hizo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hay situaciones que te ponen al frente de tus miserias del modo más descarnado. Sé que el perdón y la redención son el camino (lo cual no significa dejarlo libre, sino REDIMIRLO)... pero es que me sale la veta más animal y vengativa que llevo en mi interior.

Contrataría unos torturadores chinos, de esos que cuentan que van despellejando de a poco y la agonía dura días y días y se lo entregaría para que hagan su trabajo.

Luego consigo apagar esos instintos y vuelvo a imaginarme a ese tipo en un Monasterio buscando y encontrando la redención.

No sé... va y viene... los chinos?, el Monasterio?... todavía no consigo que uno de los enfoques se establezca con claridad.


----------



## Nico (20 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> "El Ejército de EE. UU. está preocupado de que las armas enviadas a Ucrania sean utilizadas por milicias y otras fuerzas. EE.UU. tiene pocas formas de rastrear exactamente dónde terminan exactamente las armas que envió a Ucrania, le dice el Pentágono a CNN: algunas de las armas "pueden terminar en manos de otras fuerzas armadas y milicias que Estados Unidos no tenía la intención de armar".




Digan que los rusos no miran mal a los judíos, porque lo más "gracioso" que se me ocurre es ver a los palestinos con decenas de javelines y nlaw haciéndole virguería a los blindados y aviones israelíes.

Pero no... eso no va a pasar... a saber dónde terminan esas armas y por qué "casualidades".


----------



## zapatitos (20 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Hay situaciones que te ponen al frente de tus miserias del modo más descarnado. Sé que el perdón y la redención son el camino (lo cual no significa dejarlo libre, sino REDIMIRLO)... pero es que me sale la veta más animal y vengativa que llevo en mi interior.
> 
> Contrataría unos torturadores chinos, de esos que cuentan que van despellejando de a poco y la agonía dura días y días y se lo entregaría para que hagan su trabajo.
> 
> ...




Yo no creo en la redención y el que es sociópata lo será para siempre. Juicio en condiciones y una condena justa para lo que ha hecho y teniendo en cuenta que es un ser irrecuperable para vivir en una sociedad normal.

Pero hacer putaditas a la gente por muy hijos de puta que sean como lo será este pues no va conmigo.

Saludos.


----------



## raptors (20 Abr 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



*me parece haber leido* que la propuesta era _añadir_ la bandera a la ya usada.. *NO* reemplazar a la usada actualmente...


----------



## Aurkitu (20 Abr 2022)

Están enfermos, y casi mejor...no se dan ni cuenta de la imagen de bestias banderistas que muestran a ojos de cualquier persona normal.


----------



## raptors (20 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Las comillas. ¿Quién ha dicho que sea un asesinato? Un homicidio en defensa propia bien puede ser calificado de "asesinato justificado", ya no es un asesinato. Pero no nos perdamos en legalismos con la comparación.
> 
> El asunto es que estás adjudicando de primeras que la invasión (que bien podría calificarse de intervención... ) es para anexarse territorio, presumo que en base al derecho de conquista. Si la "intervención", por las razones que han expuesto los rusos, da lugar luego a un proceso en que diversos territorios se independizan y posteriormente solicitan pasar a formar parte de Rusia, es otra cosa diferente. El resultado es el mismo sí, para qué nos vamos a engañar. Y sí, presuntamente es lo que se busca. ¿No gusta? Pues a reclamar a quien impulsó la doctrina Kosovo por los intereses bastardos de siempre.
> 
> ...



*Así como lo planteas...* y lo leyera alguien ajeno al conflicto... estoy seguro que a esta persona le pareciera que rusia invadió ucrania de una manera colonialista...

*Pero en estricto orden de los hechos *y conociendo el poder globalista de los gUSAnos... es claro que USA busca primordialmente socavar a rusia.. ya sea quitandole territorios o áreas de influencia... y para ello chantajea a todo el mundo.. usando todo su enorme poder financiero y militar...


----------



## raptors (20 Abr 2022)

npintos dijo:


> Si yo fuera el tal Zelensky y estuviera tan desesperado y falto de escrúpulos como él, no descartaría el beneficio de la situación para obligar a Europa a involucrarse...



*Y no es eso* precisamente lo que está haciendo...!!??


----------



## raptors (20 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



*Tal vez estos bailes de los soldados*, a ojos de una persona ajena al conflicto, lo vean un poco grotesco... pero el estar ahí, al lado de tus compañeros y en medio de un conflicto.. te eleva como ser humano...

*Un conforero puso un video* de la gente de donde tiene origen este bailable.. donde lo ejecutan de una manera magistral... añadir que ejecutar estos bailes son de los de mayor dificultad en el mundo...


----------



## apocalippsis (20 Abr 2022)

Aviso a navegantes,

*Rusia no planea usar armas nucleares en la etapa actual de la operación especial en Ucrania*

Rusia aún no ha considerado la posibilidad de usar armas nucleares en Ucrania.

Durante una entrevista con periodistas, el jefe del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de la Federación Rusa, Sergei Lavrov, dijo que la etapa actual de la operación militar especial que se lleva a cabo en Ucrania no prevé el uso de armas nucleares. Sin embargo, dada la declaración de Sergey Lavrov, todo probablemente depende de las condiciones para cumplir con las tareas establecidas y la implementación de los planes para la operación especial.

Respondiendo a las preguntas de los periodistas, el jefe del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia señaló que en este momento no es aconsejable el uso de armas nucleares en Ucrania y en la operación se utilizan armas convencionales.

*"En esta etapa, estamos considerando la opción de las armas convencionales* ", dijo Sergey Lavrov.

Si el uso de armas nucleares está previsto en otras etapas de la operación especial en Ucrania, Lavrov no especificó, sin embargo, los expertos señalan que esto es bastante posible.

*“Dado que la conducción de la operación militar especial fue cuidadosamente planeada, Rusia consideró tales etapas de su conducción como una posible oposición de la OTAN. Por razones obvias, si los países de la OTAN no solo brindaran asistencia militar a Ucrania, sino que también atacaran a Rusia, entonces habría una razón para usar armas nucleares* ”, señala el especialista.

*Hoy, hay una fuerte confrontación entre Rusia y la OTAN, que se debe al inicio de las entregas de armas ofensivas a Ucrania, incluido. tanques, misiles de crucero y aviones de combate.*

Lea más en: Россия не планирует использовать ядерное оружие на текущей стадии спецоперации на Украине

*Pentágono: aviones de combate extranjeros de países de la OTAN desplegados en Ucrania*

El Pentágono confirmó la transferencia de aviones de combate a Ucrania.

El Departamento de Defensa de EE. UU. anunció que se transfirieron aviones de combate a Ucrania por primera vez. No se reveló el tipo de aviones de combate en el Pentágono, sin embargo, enfatizaron que esto sucedía por primera vez, además, no era Estados Unidos el que estaba detrás de la transferencia de estas armas, sin embargo, un país que es estadounidense. compañero.

El portavoz del Pentágono, John Kirby, no entró en detalles sobre el suministro de armas a Ucrania, sin embargo, señaló que se transfirieron aviones y repuestos adicionales al ejército ucraniano para restaurar y reparar aviones de combate que ya están en la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania.

*Dado que las capacidades de los pilotos ucranianos son bastante limitadas, los expertos creen que los aviones de combate soviéticos de uno de los países europeos fueron transferidos a Ucrania, sin embargo, en este momento es imposible establecer con certeza este país, aunque podría ser Bulgaria. , Rumania, Polonia, Eslovaquia y etc.*

Hasta la fecha, la gran mayoría de los aviones de combate de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania han sido destruidos, sin embargo, la situación futura con la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania dependerá de cuántos aviones de combate se hayan entregado a Ucrania.

Подробнее на: Пентагон: на Украину переброшены иностранные боевые самолёты страны НАТО


----------



## Sinjar (20 Abr 2022)

Otra conquista rusa, que si por los medios occidentales fuera, ni te enterarías.


----------



## Sinjar (20 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> T*al vez estos bailes de los soldados*, a ojos de una persona ajena al conflicto, lo vean un poco grotesco... pero el estar ahí, al lado de tus compañeros y en medio de un conflicto.. te eleva como ser humano...
> 
> *Un conforero puso un video* de la gente de donde tiene origen este bailable.. donde lo ejecutan de una manera magistral... añadir que ejecutar estos bailes son uno de los de mayor dificultad en el mundo...



El baile del Zikr. Es checheno.


----------



## apocalippsis (20 Abr 2022)

Pues no sabia que los tanques podian hacer una cortina de humo al huir,

"También en la víspera, varios pequeños grupos de militantes intentaron desesperadamente escapar del territorio de Azovstal, pero esto no funcionó.

_*En el primer video: ataca a los "fugitivos" que se escondieron detrás de la casa.

En el segundo, un tanque que ha trabajado en las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cambia de punto, escondiéndose detrás de una cortina de humo del enemigo."_

t.me/anna_noticias/28895


----------



## raptors (20 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> El baile del Zikr. Es checheno.



Andale... ese mero es....!!


----------



## ferrys (20 Abr 2022)

Los rusos avanzan rápidamente en el este. La resistencia Ucronazi empieza a desmoronarse. 
Kremina, ciudad de unos 20.000 hbaitantes. A la derecha de la imagen.


----------



## Sinjar (20 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> No haber invadido un país hermano y bombardear sus escuelas, hospitales, viviendas y aplanar ciudades.
> Lo vimos todos.



Los palestinos también son semitas, y por tanto hermanos vuestros. Estas tú para hablar, lo llevamos viendo décadas.


----------



## visaman (20 Abr 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> [
> 
> Pues el día en que se enteren d els guerra no queda una mujer en Ucrania



según alnitask todas han venido a que les des 500€ para hacerte cositas chulas.


----------



## Anticriminal (20 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *¿Por que coño no buscáis en fuentes originales y citáis medios de desinformación masivo?*
> 
> Aquí esta el informe de la directora del Banco Central Ruso (18/04/2022) :
> 
> ...



The increase in the key rate also contributed to the rapid deceleration of the inflation jump that occurred in March. That is why we have been able to reduce the rate to 17% by now.
A few words about how we see the further development of the situation in the economy and, in connection with this, the tasks of monetary policy.
Our economy is indeed entering a difficult period of structural changes associated with sanctions. The sanctions primarily affected the financial market, but now they will begin to increasingly affect the real sectors of the economy. *The main problems will be associated* not so much with sanctions on financial institutions, but *with restrictions on imports, foreign trade logistics, and in the future with possible restrictions on the export of Russian products* .
You know very well that the *production of goods in the modern world is arranged in such a way that almost any product is produced with one or another share of imported components* . A significant number of goods are produced in this way. And even if this share is small in the total volume of production, production may be critically dependent on some part or component. By the way, we saw this during the covid period, when there were negative consequences in a wide range of sectors due to the shortage of a limited number of components.
At the moment, perhaps, this problem is not yet so strongly felt, because there are still reserves in the economy, but we see that *sanctions are being tightened almost every day, and we see restrictions on the transportation of Russian goods and the work of Russian carriers.*. But the period when the economy can live on reserves is finite. 
The imposition of sanctions has caused, I have already said, a strong market volatility, which in itself is enough of a challenge. 
And *in conditions when the flow of cash dollars and euros into the country stopped, we were forced to introduce a limit on receiving currency of 10 thousand dollars* 
In this turbulent period, we also consider it necessary to support borrowers. Credit holidays resumed. And the demand for credit holidays is now comparable to the first month of this program during the 2020 lockdown period. The level of satisfaction of applications for small businesses is about the same as it was in 2020, for citizens it is slightly lower. For businesses, this is 90% satisfaction of applications, the latest operational data show, for people - about 40%, and this is mainly due to the fact that there is no confirmation of the criterion that is set - a drop in income by 30%. But we believe that it is very important to comply with these requirements here, because first of all, those who need it most urgently should receive assistance. 
Last year and previous years, we took many measures, including legislative ones, to protect the rights of consumers. But now it is no less important, perhaps even more important, that people do not spend extra money on products they do not need and, moreover, do not get involved in some kind of adventure with opaque, overly complex products. 
*
Está peor Rusia. *


----------



## ferrys (20 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Uissss que el Pencagono dise ahora que no saben donde se han metio sus armas y dos meses sin cobrar llevan los soldaditos, al rico javelin pal bar........
> 
> "El Ejército de EE. UU. está preocupado de que las armas enviadas a Ucrania sean utilizadas por milicias y otras fuerzas. EE.UU. tiene pocas formas de rastrear exactamente dónde terminan exactamente las armas que envió a Ucrania, le dice el Pentágono a CNN: algunas de las armas "pueden terminar en manos de otras fuerzas armadas y milicias que Estados Unidos no tenía la intención de armar".
> 
> t.me/intelslava/25970



Ejercito Manolo Escobar.


----------



## ferrys (20 Abr 2022)

Anticriminal dijo:


> The increase in the key rate also contributed to the rapid deceleration of the inflation jump that occurred in March. That is why we have been able to reduce the rate to 17% by now.
> A few words about how we see the further development of the situation in the economy and, in connection with this, the tasks of monetary policy.
> Our economy is indeed entering a difficult period of structural changes associated with sanctions. The sanctions primarily affected the financial market, but now they will begin to increasingly affect the real sectors of the economy. *The main problems will be associated* not so much with sanctions on financial institutions, but *with restrictions on imports, foreign trade logistics, and in the future with possible restrictions on the export of Russian products* .
> You know very well that the *production of goods in the modern world is arranged in such a way that almost any product is produced with one or another share of imported components* . A significant number of goods are produced in this way. And even if this share is small in the total volume of production, production may be critically dependent on some part or component. By the way, we saw this during the covid period, when there were negative consequences in a wide range of sectors due to the shortage of a limited number of components.
> ...



Claro, como nada viene de China.


----------



## alexforum (20 Abr 2022)

No tengo ni idea de nada. dijo:


> Sánchez va de mandado a Ucrania por terceros o qué intereses tenemos allí a medio y largo plazo?.
> Qué represalias puede tomar Rusia contra nosotros? Por qué esa enemistad contra un país que fue siempre amigo?. Somos tan criados de Estados Unidos?.
> Y si se desvía un misil a la reunión qué pasaría?.



Afán de protagonismo y sumisión.

pone unos titulares en Espana con sujepeto para que se hable de el y a la vez le dice a su amo usano … “mira que valiente soy, quieres ser mi amigooo porfa porfaaaaaa”
Parece Que no lo conocéis …


----------



## Anticriminal (20 Abr 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Claro, como nada viene de China.



Me ha preguntado si está peor rusia que España. Nada más.


----------



## visaman (20 Abr 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> estan hechos de otra pasta
> 
> me imagino que para estos palmarla en combate es un honor



los tercios españoles ay alguna que otra unidad eran iguales y si incluida la división azul


----------



## visaman (20 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Scholz considera posible en el marco del G7 brindar a Ucrania apoyo financiero por valor de 50 mil millones de euros
> 
> Los alemanes no pueden comprar harina ni mantequilla, mientras que Berlín reparte miles de millones a diestro y siniestro.



a como esta el coeficiente de engel alemán? y el litro de aceite de oliva?


----------



## visaman (20 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Me imagino. Estar sitiado en unos túneles sabiendo que te van a matar debe causar una risa loca que ni te cuento.



eso en España no pasa y argentina tampoco, aquí lo mas el jenaro te sodomisa cruelmente pero es porque es violento


----------



## mazuste (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## mazuste (20 Abr 2022)

En el caso de la desaparición de Gonzalo Lira - como en el del secuestro polaco de Pablo Gonzalez-
el silencio mediático es de escandalo y maldad viendo como hay hasta tuits de nazis en Ucrania
celebrando públicamente su desaparición, es asqueroso. Luego esos mismos medios correveidiles
van sentando cátedra sobre qué hay que hacer para combatir el fascismo. 
El cinismo en su salsa..


----------



## mazuste (20 Abr 2022)

"EEUU domina el mundo gracias a su poder blando" 

El poder blandoensando:


----------



## visaman (20 Abr 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> *“La invasión rusa de Ucrania ha puesto fin a la globalización”*
> El presidente de BlackRock, Larry Fink, parece que anda con el culo prieto, cosa que no le impide quitarse pulgas de encima a modo de yo no he sido. No voy a poner nada de mi cosecha al respecto, simplemente les invito a que lean la noticia para opinar por ustedes con conocimiento de causa.
> 
> La reveladora carta remitida por el presidente de BlackRock, Larry Fink, a los accionistas: "La invasión rusa de Ucrania ha puesto fin a la globalización" - El Diestro



no te creas mas bien a la globalización USA, la globalización China acaba de empezar


----------



## mazuste (20 Abr 2022)

“Lo que declara Zelenzky depende de lo que fuma o bebe” 
Lavrov


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Abr 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa, como en Siria, todo prosigue igual…


----------



## Mitrofán (20 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> El baile del Zikr. Es checheno.



el zikr es un "baile" místico musulmán, una danza hipnótica, un trance religioso; poco que ver con la lezginka, que son los bailes tradicionales del caúcaso norte dentro de los cuales están los bailes chechenos de las tropas de kadirov. 

zikr checheno. se ve por ahí a kadirov.


----------



## visaman (20 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Ya se está rajando el alemán (y lo que dirán en privado los neerlandeses o los daneses.......).
> Que vale, 50k M €, pero a escote. La UE solo Alemania, Francia e Italia. El resto que lo ponga USA, Canadá, UK y Japón.
> Pues no, sr. alemán. Por vuestras decisiones, la factura le toca a la UE.
> Así que o a aflojar la cartera como potencias derrotadas, o a cambiar de aliados.



no me lo acabo de creer esas cosas se publicitan se suelta un anticipo del 1% y del resto olvídate.


----------



## visaman (20 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Policías del GEO darán seguridad a Sánchez en su viaje a Kiev para reunirse con Zelenski*
> 
> El anunciado viaje a Kiev del presidente del Gobierno, *Pedro Sánchez*, para reunirse con su homólogo ucraniano, *Volodimir Zelenski*, *contará con el apoyo sobre el terreno de un equipo del Grupo Especial de Operaciones (GEO) *de la Policía Nacional dentro de un dispositivo que se diseña en privado por cuestiones de seguridad, según han informado a Europa Press fuentes policiales.
> 
> La ministra portavoz, Isabel Rodríguez, ha asegurado este martes en la rueda de prensa posterior al Consejo de Ministros que *el objetivo del viaje es reafirmar el compromiso de España* con este país y mostrar su solidaridad ante la agresión de la que están siendo objeto por parte de Rusia.



contra los misiles los GEO luchan en vano o algo asi


----------



## visaman (20 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> El daño a Rusia ya estaba previsto en 2019.
> Si no te has enterado es tu problema, lo cual creo que te inhabilita como opinador.
> Ahora dilo: _país soberano._



cementitos tu que por lo menos piensas y entrenas la neuronas que da un gusto leerte, porfi dime como ves tu hezpain en los próximos 6 meses


----------



## waukegan (20 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Policías del GEO darán seguridad a Sánchez en su viaje a Kiev para reunirse con Zelenski*
> 
> El anunciado viaje a Kiev del presidente del Gobierno, *Pedro Sánchez*, para reunirse con su homólogo ucraniano, *Volodimir Zelenski*, *contará con el apoyo sobre el terreno de un equipo del Grupo Especial de Operaciones (GEO) *de la Policía Nacional dentro de un dispositivo que se diseña en privado por cuestiones de seguridad, según han informado a Europa Press fuentes policiales.
> 
> La ministra portavoz, Isabel Rodríguez, ha asegurado este martes en la rueda de prensa posterior al Consejo de Ministros que *el objetivo del viaje es reafirmar el compromiso de España* con este país y mostrar su solidaridad ante la agresión de la que están siendo objeto por parte de Rusia.



Quizá la foto más cara de Snchz hasta el momento. Se ve que es totalmente imprescindible que vaya hasta allí a hablar en persona, no podía hacerlo por videoconferencia.


----------



## Impresionante (20 Abr 2022)

Visto el esfuerzo de tomar ciudades cuando los ucronazis usan los edificios con civiles como parapetos, entiendo perfectamente la estrategia de adelantarse a que el bufón globalista mierdensxi tomara más ciudades al Este.

Cada ciudad y territorio ganado por los nazis, al no poder bombarsearse, se convierte en un trabajo desnazificador lento.


----------



## Malevich (20 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *me parece haber leido* que la propuesta era _añadir_ la bandera a la ya usada.. *NO* reemplazar a la usada actualmente...



Una especie de segunda bandera oficial. Uruguay tiene varias.


----------



## NS 4 (20 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cada dia se observan mas banderas soviéticas entre las tropas, algo esta pasando bajo la superficie, el modelo chino es seductor, NEP con mano dura con los sodomitas.



Solo hay que contemplar los campos de internamiento para ver lo seductor que es.


----------



## Artedi (20 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Lo de Dijon no fue un enfrentamiento entre chechenos de dos clanes, fue un enfrentamiento contra los argelinos y marroquies.
> 
> Parece ser que a un chortino checheno los moros le dieron una paliza brutal.
> 
> Al dia siguiente se movilizaron mas de 300 chechenos de toda Francia armados y se fueron a pasar el fin de semana a Dijon, dedicandose a la caza del moro, a los que sacudieron de firme. Poca broma con esos tipos, tienen juramentos ancestrales de ayuda mutua entre clanes y llegado el momento son implacables. En sus casas los educan literalmente a ostia limpia para que sean luchadores sin miedo. Una cultura curiosa.



Al hilo del rollo checheno y para dar una medida de lo que se va a encontrar el nini valenciano, permitidme unos minutos musicales con imágenes entrañables de lo que viene a ser una boda chechena.


----------



## visaman (20 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Cada ultimátum y tregua, previsiblemente genera algún tipo de discusión (algún que otro partidario de rendirse, otros no).
> En el estado físico-mental actual de esa guarnición, cada discusión es una invitación abierta a alguna deserción, algún suicidio, o más probablemente, alguna que otra ejecución por la espalda.
> Cada enemigo muerto por su propio fuego amigo, es un enemigo menos que matar o capturar. Es una bala menos que ya no disponen. Es una desesperación más.
> Es un óptimo militar.
> ...



básicamente en el tema los bunqueres es entrada desde arriba granada, escuchas hay ruidos mas granadas asi un rato, antes de bajar, rociadita de lanzallamas, y luego sigue tiros, granada, lanzallamas en combo total, vamos como todos los trabajos monótono y repetitivo.


----------



## No al NOM (20 Abr 2022)

Iglesia hablando de la puta banderita Ucro en TV y de que no somos gilipollas xD



Desde el 32:00


----------



## SkullandPhones (20 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Rusia vuelve a ofrecer una oportunidad de rendición a los militares ucranianos y nacionalistas asediados en Azovstal
> 
> 
> Moscú "garantiza la preservación de la vida, la completa seguridad y la asistencia médica cualificada a todos los que hayan depuesto las armas", señala un comunicado del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.
> ...



Pero cuentos ultimátums da esta chusma?

Escucha cagasemen, fóllate a la abuela decrépita.


----------



## Guanotopía (20 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> No haber invadido un país hermano y bombardear sus escuelas, hospitales, viviendas y aplanar ciudades.
> Lo vimos todos.



El problema es que tú y los otros como tú no queréis ver las torturas y ejecuciones perpetradas por los ucros, y sinceramente, cualquiera que lo justifique es escoria, hasta la guerra tiene unas reglas que los amigos de la otan se están pasando por el forro.


----------



## Guanotopía (20 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Es porque te informas en la RT. Yo he visto decenas de videos de rusos disparando misiles y artillería contra edificios de civiles y las consecuencias de esos actos de barbarie, con civiles muertos y heridos, muchos niños. Es por eso que los españoles debemos ayudar a los ucranianos a matar a todos los cochinorrusos invasores



Claro hombre, y los vídeos de los ucros torturando y ejecutando son fake, ¿a que sí?

Los que defendéis esas acciones sois escoria.


----------



## visaman (20 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1030529
> 
> Boris Johnson tiene la intención de suministrar cañones antiaéreos autopropulsados Stormer Air Defense a Ucrania
> 
> ...



pura carne de manpad robado a los ukros usado hábilmente por un checheno mientras se descojona vivo, por un chiste verde que le ah contado el compañero de peloton.


----------



## John Nash (20 Abr 2022)

Oficial ucronio desesperado en MAriupol: "Vivimos nuestras últimas horas":









Guerre en Ukraine en direct : Kiev propose à Moscou des négociations sur le sort de Marioupol


La requête est venue de négociateurs ukrainiens de haut rang, alors que Volodymyr Zelensky a dénoncé, dans une interview accordée à BFM-TV, une « action terroriste » russe en évoquant la situation à Marioupol, assiégée par les forces de Moscou.




www.lemonde.fr


----------



## visaman (20 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Lo de Dijon no fue un enfrentamiento entre chechenos de dos clanes, fue un enfrentamiento contra los argelinos y marroquies.
> 
> Parece ser que a un chortino checheno los moros le dieron una paliza brutal.
> 
> Al dia siguiente se movilizaron mas de 300 chechenos de toda Francia armados y se fueron a pasar el fin de semana a Dijon, dedicandose a la caza del moro, a los que sacudieron de firme. Poca broma con esos tipos, tienen juramentos ancestrales de ayuda mutua entre clanes y llegado el momento son implacables. En sus casas los educan literalmente a ostia limpia para que sean luchadores sin miedo. Una cultura curiosa.



vamos la clásica hondonada de ostias fin de semana a magrebitas mono neuronales, que los franceses sueñan con hacer pero no tiene huevos para ello


----------



## Expected (20 Abr 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Al hilo del rollo checheno y para dar una medida de lo que se va a encontrar el nini valenciano, permitidme unos minutos musicales con imágenes entrañables de lo que viene a ser una boda chechena.



Testimonio brutal. 
Estoy deseando que una "manada" de ninis...intente tocar a una chechena....Les va a faltar Océano Atlántico para ir a nado.....


----------



## Trajanillo (20 Abr 2022)

npintos dijo:


> Si yo fuera el tal Zelensky y estuviera tan desesperado y falto de escrúpulos como él, no descartaría el beneficio de la situación para obligar a Europa a involucrarse...



Pues lo mismo si pasará algo raro, más de la mitad de la población se hacía prorusa.


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (20 Abr 2022)

*Un oligarca ruso habla de "mierda de Ejército" y de funcionarios del Kremlin "en shock"*

*El oligarca ruso Oleg Tinkov asegura que el 90% están en contra de la guerra y pide a Occidente que dé una "salida clara" a Putin.*










Un oligarca ruso habla de "mierda de Ejército" y de funcionarios del Kremlin "en shock"


El oligarca ruso Oleg Tinkov asegura que el 90% están en contra de la guerra y pide a Occidente que dé una "salida clara" a Putin.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## visaman (20 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Te llevan engañando desde el principio.
> Rusia ya ganó la guerra en los primeros 3 días, solo queda avanzar. Se lleva diciendo semana tras semana, pero seguís enganchados al hilo informativo de los filopederastas que necesitan de gente crédula como vosotros, que se trague la fantochadas de los NLAW, el coche eléctrico, la mascarilla mágica y toda la mierda que os echen encima mientras os hundís en la miseria económica mas absoluta.
> Ya sois un 10% más pobres que el mes pasado y ni os habéis enterado. Pero como os vais a enterar, si todavía creéis que Ucrania tiene ejército regular a pesar de que no habéis visto un avión o un tanque Ucra desde hace mas de un mes.



básicamente ahora es le momento delas maskirovas, una vez los rusos cierren las bolsas y le den al orden de machacar ala artillería.

hay que decidir donde desplegar las masas de maniobras de fregonetas tácticas con chechenos petados de manpads y la masa de maniobra principal de tractores rusos en la region central, mientras se se rodea odesa y se sigue hasta Transnitia,
luego cuando avance la fuerza central de maniobra se machaca todo lo machacable hasta leopolis.

buchito de café dadme tanks so tacaños


----------



## visaman (20 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> españa no esta, solo est apra poner la energia, el gas y etc ...



y 500€ a las ukrotrefugiadas para que hagan cosas chulisimas cuando se los enseñes y acepten


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Ahora parece que sí lo han cogido. Menudo hijo de puta rastrero y miserable hay que ser para hacer lo que hizo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La alta masculinidad ukra no debe permitirle llorar......aquí otra de sus buenas obras.


----------



## visaman (20 Abr 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> Yo consumo noticias de todos los lados(sobre todo canales de TG rusos y ucranianos) y llego a mis propias conclusiones.
> Objetivamente, para mi, la ofensiva sobre Kiev, Sumy y Chernigov fue un desangre de tropas y recursos para Rusia. No cumplió con sus objetivos(cambio de regimen rápido en Kiev) y por eso se replegaron. Las bajas fueron innumerables, y hay docenas de videos que lo corroboran, y los propios datos rusos de entierros de oficiales y soldados. Aun asi avanzaron, y los ucranianos apenas pudieron montar contraataques, pero los rusos no tenían las fuerzas necesarias para cumplir con el objetivo de tomar Kiev por la fuerza.
> Eso es una derrota. Que eso si, causo también muchas bajas y perdidas a los ucranianos, que tienen menos fuerzas y equipo.
> Visto esto, se lanza la gran ofensiva del Donbas, con un territorio mucho mas propicio para Rusia, y con unos ucranianos desgastados. Esta ofensiva se ha acompañado de 2 semanas de bombardeos a rutas de suministro, almacenes de armas y combustible, etc. Ha sido mucho mas planeada y con un trabajo previo que creo que ya se esta notando.
> Luego cuéntame lo que quieras del avance sobre Kiev, no admitir que fue un error y una derrota, es de ser un fanático.



básicamente lo único que hace el ejercito ruso es seguir sus gloriosas tradiciones, siempre empiezan una Guerra cegándola y sufriendo algún que otro revés, eso si luego arrasan con todo salvajemente hasta el final


----------



## Harman (20 Abr 2022)

Os estaré esperando


Artículo Original: Dmitry Steshin / Komsomolskaya Pravda Hasta hoy, el potencial humano de Mariupol estaba escondido en sótanos. No ha hecho falta más que un día de calma para que la población salg…




slavyangrad.es











Os estaré esperando


20/04/2022

Artículo Original: Dmitry Steshin / Komsomolskaya Pravda 


Hasta hoy, el potencial humano de Mariupol estaba escondido en sótanos. No ha hecho falta más que un día de calma para que la población salga a la luz. En el boulevard Shevchenko, han aparecido vendedores callejeros con productos en su cajas, igual que en los 90. Venden raciones de pasta, comida casera e incluso, atención, ¡azúcar soviético! Se puede comprar esos productos, pero también se puede intercambiar, por ejemplo, baterías de linterna por tarjetas SIM del operador móvil de la República. No es para gastarlo en navegar por internet, solo para conectarse con la familia: para mostrar que están vivos.

El primer negocio reabierto es un pequeño taller de reparación mecánica. Hay una cola esperando. Cuesta 100 grivnas arreglar una rueda, pero se puede llegar hasta los 600 rublos. La moneda rusa es una rareza, pocos aquí la han visto. El dueño de la tienda, el alegre Nikolay, cuenta que la principal fuente de ingresos de su negocio está causada por los fragmentos de Grad. Reabrió el domingo e inmediatamente se formó una cola. Pide grabar un mensaje en video para su hermana, que vive en Moscú. Empieza enérgicamente, “Querida hermana”, pero entonces se le rompe la voz y niega con la mano. “Más tarde, no puedo hacerlo ahora, no estoy preparado”. Estoy de acuerdo, así que quedamos en que volveré mañana para grabarlo.

Conducimos hasta un patio familiar en la avenida Mira. Prometí llevar a Tatiana, herida el jueves pasado por un francotirador, para hacerse la cura. No tiene otra opción para llegar hasta el hospital. También llevo pan al patio, un maletero lleno de pan y una bolsa de linternas baratas y unas pilas de repuesto. Las linternas me desaparecen de las manos y casi me arrancan el paquete. La población sigue viviendo en el sótano, en la oscuridad, porque los pisos más altos están quemados o el cielo es ahora el tejado. No sé cuál de los dos casos es peor.

Un grupo de niños come manzanas asadas en la esquina. Quieren ir a la escuela, algo sin precedentes.

La cura de Tatiana no lleva más de diez minutos. La ponemos en el coche, conducimos despacio entre la multitud de gente que ha venido a por agua. Tatiana dice sorprendida: “¡Cuántos conocidos! ¡Pensaba que se habían marchado, no esperaba que estas personas se quedaran en la ciudad”. Pregunto qué personas. Tatiana señala a una, la segunda es un oficial, la tercera un empresario. Visten ropas rucias, llenas del polvo de los sótanos con paredes grises, llevan botellas de cinco litros y esperan pacientemente su turno. La guerra y la desgracia los ha igualado a todos.

El domingo pasado, los nazis que están atrincherados en Azovstal tuvieron una última oportunidad para salvar la vida. Desde las seis de la mañana hasta la una del mediodía estuvo activo el “modo silencio”. Los “corredores humanitarios” estuvieron abiertos en el distrito de la margen izquierda e incluso estaban marcados con banderas rojas. Nadie salió. Es más, en una breve franja de viviendas unifamiliares y edificios de pisos a lo largo de las fronteras de la zona industrial, Azov siguió luchando como si no pasara nada. Después, las bombas cayeron sobre la fábrica. El ultimo distrito aún bajo control de los nacionalistas, Primorsky, fue parcialmente asegurado y se eliminaron bolsas de resistencia. Había habido un intento de huida de esta bolsa de Azovstal, una columna de cuarenta vehículos, pero fue interrumpida, el equipamiento quedó destruido y el enemigo o murió o se dispersó. Ahora ya se puede pasear por la parte vieja, el Mariupol histórico, sin tener que pegarse a las paredes de los edificios. El hecho de que la tierra aún tiemble por las explosiones de la zona industrial no atemoriza a nadie: “No va por nosotros, no va por nosotros”.

Aún no podemos apresurarnos, controlamos cada puesto de control, conocemos la situación y gradualmente avanzamos por la calle Georgievskaya hacia Azovstal. Una de las chimeneas de la fábrica es visible al fondo de la calle. El marido de Tatiana, el exjuez Igor, viene con nosotros y dice: “No habría salido del patio solo”. Apunta hacia un edificio alto de la época estalinista y sonríe: “Cuando estábamos en el sótano, todos nos preguntábamos si el rascacielos sobreviviría. ¿Se podrá reconstruir? ¡Sigue en pie!”

Puede que el rascacielos tenga algo especial, porque nada a su alrededor se parece a cómo era en el pasado, un pueblo portuario bastante próspero que no tenía nada de provinciano. Ver una furgoneta con la inscripción “niños” llena de agujeros de metralla y de bala da escalofríos. Preparado para lo peor, abro la puerta trasera: hay muchas ropas de niños, pero no hay sangre. Seguimos caminando en silencio, escuchando el viento del mal melódicamente golpeando el metal. Veo a nuestro acompañante se le ha cambiado la cara por lo que ha visto: los barrios destruidos parecen no terminar. Digo con cuidado: “Igor, ¿entiendes que no había otra forma de expulsarles de la ciudad? No había opciones, no se ha inventado otro método. Igor dice que entiende cuáles son las consecuencias cuando se colocan las posiciones de tiro en viviendas residenciales.

Elegimos un buen lugar para hablar. A nuestra izquierda hay un BTR-82, posiblemente de los marines, empotrado en la pared. Fue golpeado por una granada en la parte trasera y otra por delante. El vehículo está quemado, con sus restos esparcidos por el asfalto. La Tablet de un oficial yace por ahí medio quemada, una brújula sin cristal, un cuaderno y el “manual del sargento”. Si miramos a la derecha por el cruce, hay una ventana en un edificio de pisos, una posición de un lanzagranadas. La ventana es rectangular, pero se ha convertido en circular tras ser golpeada por el proyectil de un tanque. Justo sobre el blindado quemado, la calle está cubierta de restos de proyectiles. Tras limpiar la carretera, la infantería avanzó hacia Azovstal. Todavía no se ha inventado otra forma de luchar.

El museo local de Mariupol se ha quemado prácticamente todo. Solo las esculturas de mujer de piedra de los escitas están como hace mil años. Lo han visto todo, no les sorprende nada y no se fijan en la gente. El candado de la puerta fue destruido por una ronda de ametralladora. Estoy a punto de abrir la puerta cuando alguien me llama por detrás: “¡Dmitry! Hola. He visto todos tus vídeos de Mariupol”. Es Natalia Kapustnikova, la directora del museo. El cristal cruje bajo nuestros pies. Le pregunto lo más importante: ¿consiguió salvar la colección? No pudo. “Nos abandonaron, simplemente nos abandonaron”, dice Natalia prácticamente gritando. “El mismo día 25, las autoridades de la ciudad huyeron. El 24 había prevista una reunión con el teniente de alcalde de Mariupol. Hablaron brevemente la evacuación y ya está. 60.000 objetos. Una carta de Catalina la Grande, pertenencias del metropolitano Ignatius”. Según Natalia, solo han quedado cenizas. Es extraño, está quemado todo como si fuera una explosión. Podrían haber sacado la colección y cubrir sus pasos. Pero la excepcional biblioteca ha sobrevivido en el bajo del museo. Natalia se despide: “Dmitry, escribe, informa a las autoridades, que nos den algo de protección, al menos salvaremos los libros”.

Volvemos al coche por el teatro dramático. A juzgar por el único cartel que ha sobrevivido, la última actuación fue “El corazón del perro”. Fue en el lejano 2013, antes de la guerra, una obra de Valery Zolotujin.

Quienes recogen agua ahí nos advierten: “Chicos, no la bebáis. Solo es para lavarse y fregar”.

Hablamos con mucha gente sobre lo ocurrido en el teatro el día que explotó. Las respuestas son las lógicas: “Estaba sentado en un sótano a 300 metros, no vi nada”, “no salimos del sótano en una semana”. En general, hay muchas dudas de que alguien estuviera en el edificio en el momento de la explosión. Supuestamente había gente que se había refugiado de los bombardeos en el teatro. ¿Tiene sentido meterse en un enorme edificio vacío y esperar a que sea bombardeado? Pero sí había cientos de personas viviendo en los sótanos del teatro. Los rodeamos, pasamos por debajo de todo el teatro. Hay cientos de colchones, mantas, juguetes de niños, cazuelas y restos de comida. Y docenas de globos, que puede que se vendieran en la entrada y fueran traídos para calmar a los niños y reconfortarles. En una de las salas del sótano hay un cuerpo de mujer tapado con una manta. Es posible que ocurriera la historia de la Maternidad Número 3, que se explotara un artefacto para culpar a Rusia. Solo que allí se explotó una mina frente al hospital para hacer un cráter bonito para las fotos y aquí explotó el auditorio. A juzgar por los enormes fragmentos de tejado, explotó desde dentro, no desde fuera.

En un patio de Mariupol que ya me parece el de mi casa, encuentro a una niña de unos diez años. En el pecho lleva dos tarjetas de identificación de una óptica con los nombres Tatiana y Ana. Pregunto cuál es su nombre. Se ríe: Verónica. Tatiana sale del sótano a vernos y explica: Ahí, justo encima de nuestro sótano, había una óptica. Cuando empezó la batalla, la saquearon. Se lo llevaron todo, hasta la última montura.

“¿Y qué fue de tu tienda?”

“Dispararon con ametralladora. La tienda estaba aquí y tenía un café”.

Tatiana muestra el tamaño de la tienda con una mano y con la otra sujeta la mano de una anciana. Está claro que la tienda era pequeña, muy pequeña. Mientras piensa se toca la pierna herida. Le digo rápidamente: “En cuanto abras, vendremos a tomar un café. Vendremos solo para eso”.

Y responde con seriedad: “Os estaré esperando”.


----------



## Trajanillo (20 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Uissss que el Pencagono dise ahora que no saben donde se han metio sus armas y dos meses sin cobrar llevan los soldaditos, al rico javelin pal bar........
> 
> "El Ejército de EE. UU. está preocupado de que las armas enviadas a Ucrania sean utilizadas por milicias y otras fuerzas. EE.UU. tiene pocas formas de rastrear exactamente dónde terminan exactamente las armas que envió a Ucrania, le dice el Pentágono a CNN: algunas de las armas "pueden terminar en manos de otras fuerzas armadas y milicias que Estados Unidos no tenía la intención de armar".
> 
> t.me/intelslava/25970



Pero está gente se piensa que somos gilipollas? Sabían muy bien lo que hacían y donde iban a llegar esas armas.


----------



## vil. (20 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Digan que los rusos no miran mal a los judíos, porque lo más "gracioso" que se me ocurre es ver a los palestinos con decenas de javelines y nlaw haciéndole virguería a los blindados y aviones israelíes.
> 
> Pero no... eso no va a pasar... a saber dónde terminan esas armas y por qué "casualidades".



Turquía es hoy uno de esos países que se desenvuelven en el marasmo que se ha creado en el mundo a las mil y una maravillas... va a su bola y...

Está en la OTAN...

Tiene pactos armamentísticos con Rusia...

Y quíen puede tener armas de unos y otros, puede usar sus deshechos, dado que puede comprar piezas y repuestos en ambos lados...

HERMANOS MUSULMANES y demás... 

Y Turquía también envía armas a Ucrania, que tiene que pagar...

El Tio Sam odia a Erdogan, que no a algunos turcos, pero... ERDOGAN es turco, de los de verdad, no un impostor y... Turquía es su patria y DESTINO...

En fin, lo que hay...


----------



## bangkoriano (20 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Uissss que el Pencagono dise ahora que no saben donde se han metio sus armas y dos meses sin cobrar llevan los soldaditos, al rico javelin pal bar........
> 
> "El Ejército de EE. UU. está preocupado de que las armas enviadas a Ucrania sean utilizadas por milicias y otras fuerzas. EE.UU. tiene pocas formas de rastrear exactamente dónde terminan exactamente las armas que envió a Ucrania, le dice el Pentágono a CNN: algunas de las armas "pueden terminar en manos de otras fuerzas armadas y milicias que Estados Unidos no tenía la intención de armar".
> 
> t.me/intelslava/25970



Que se jodan


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Abr 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Un oligarca ruso habla de "mierda de Ejército" y de funcionarios del Kremlin "en shock"*
> 
> *El oligarca ruso Oleg Tinkov asegura que el 90% están en contra de la guerra y pide a Occidente que dé una "salida clara" a Putin.*
> 
> ...


----------



## CEMENTITOS (20 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> cementitos tu que por lo menos piensas y entrenas la neuronas que da un gusto leerte, porfi dime como ves tu hezpain en los próximos 6 meses



Peor que hoy, pero mejor que dentro de 12. Aqui solo queda cuesta abajo.
Un saludo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> La alta masculinidad ukra no debe permitirle llorar......aquí otra de sus buenas obras.



Que si alguien se quiere formar como esos nazis ya sabe donde debe ir









European Security Academy - Home page - euseca


European Security Academy - conducting trainings for students from 68 countries all over the globe since 1992. Prepared thousands of students, for whom that was a start of a brilliant life adventure or security career.




www.euseca.com


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1030982




Contador que opina?


----------



## visaman (20 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Reino Unido revocará el estatus de la Bolsa de Moscú como bolsa reconocida*
> 
> Gran Bretaña ha anunciado este martes su intención de *revocar el estatus de la Bolsa de Moscú como bolsa reconocida*, según un comunicado emitido por la autoridad fiscal británica, HM Revenue and Customs (HMRC). La supresión del estatus significa que* los inversores ya no podrán acceder a determinadas ventajas fiscales* del Reino Unido en el futuro cuando coticen en la Bolsa de Moscú. Sin embargo, las *inversiones existentes estarán protegidas* "La revocación del estatus reconocido de la Bolsa de Moscú envía un mensaje claro: *no hay motivo para nuevas inversiones en Rusia*", dijo La Secretaria Financiera del Tesoro británico, Lucy Frazer, en un comunicado.



y que me dices de un audaz golpe de mano de los speznat robando todo el horo del Bank of England


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Contador que opina?



Que el ciclismo ya no es lo que era con estos oligarcas…


----------



## risto mejido (20 Abr 2022)

bangkoriano dijo:


> Que se jodan



no, nos joderemos nosotros, esos javelin pueden ser usados contra aviones civiles, es lo que va a pasar en cuanto se desmadre el consumo de keroseno, bajaran un par de aviones civiles y diran que es por culpa de los javelin que se perdieron, la situacion es terrorifica, como siempre el ciudadano de a pie pagara el pato, ya vereis


----------



## visaman (20 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Japón proporcionará a Ucrania máscaras y ropa contra armas químicas y drones*
> 
> *Japón proporcionará a Ucrania máscaras y ropa protectoras contra armas químicas, así como drones*, ha informado este martes el Ministerio de Defensa, como parte de la asistencia al país inmerso en una guerra con Rusia.
> 
> ...



esta guerra nos esta permitiendo darnos cuenta del alcance real del servilismo a USA en nombre de la globalización asi como del éxito de las políticas mundiales en los medios de aborregamiento, adoctrinamiento y tontolizacion global, va ser necesario un A sangre y fuego purificador de la ostia para minimizar el desastre.


----------



## ATDTn (20 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Gracias Calopez por jodernos una hora de seguimiento del conflicto. Ha podido pasar de todo. Desde la victoria de Ucrania hasta la hecatombe nucelar. En seguida actualizamos.





Fabs dijo:


> ¡El Nanzi negro de Azov! XDXDXD



Ya teníamos al judío


----------



## Trajanillo (20 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> y que me dices de un audaz golpe de mano de los speznat robando todo el horo del Bank of England



La ventaja que tiene occidente es que tiene todos los controles economicos y puede usarlos a su conveniencia, eso dura mientras dura el dinero y tu moneda o tu economía te lo permite, con lo que está por venir en breve no valdrán para nada.


----------



## Octubrista (20 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pero está gente se piensa que somos gilipollas? Sabían muy bien lo que hacían y donde iban a llegar esas armas.



No sería extraño, que con uno de esos juguetes derribaran algún avión de alguna autoridad importante, al modo de "Archiduque Francisco Fernando de Austria"... y luego se lo atribuyan a "la horda". 
O hicieran así dañando alguna infraestructura importante, o embarcación de referencia de alguna armada de la OTAN.

Lamentablemente, esas maniobras las ha sufrido España por parte de sus históricos enemigos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Abr 2022)

Si se toma una decisión política en el Kremlin para comenzar a pagarles con la misma moneda, Rusia, en respuesta, puede "cortar" el chasis de toda la industria de la aviación occidental. Además, tanto literal como figurativamente.

*En inventario*

El hecho es que alrededor del 30% de todo el mercado mundial de titanio recae en la empresa rusa VSMPO-Avisma. Este material de alta resistencia se utiliza para fabricar piezas críticas de aeronaves, como el tren de aterrizaje y los largueros, que soportan las mayores cargas. No es posible reemplazar este metal con cualquier otra cosa.

Dio la casualidad de que bajo la "primicia maldita" en nuestro país, se creó la empresa más grande del mundo para la extracción y procesamiento de titanio "VSMPO-Avisma", que se encuentra en los Urales en el pueblo de Verkhnyaya Salda. Es allí donde se produce hasta el 90% del titanio ruso, que se exporta a más de cincuenta países del mundo. También está la mina Ilmenit en la región de Tomsk, que está desarrollando el depósito Tugan de arenas de ilmenita y circón. En términos de reservas de ilmenita (un mineral compuesto por óxido de titanio y hierro), Rusia es superada solo por China, ocupando el segundo lugar en el mundo. VSMPO-Avisma es una empresa integrada verticalmente que lleva a cabo un ciclo completo de producción industrial. Al mismo tiempo, las competencias se dividen: VSMPO se dedica a la extracción de minerales y la fundición de titanio en hornos de electrólisis enormes, Avisma se dedica al estampado de productos en prensas de varios pisos,

por que es tan importante? Porque las exportaciones rusas de titanio representan el 40% de las necesidades de Boeing, hasta el 60% de las necesidades de Airbus y el 100% de las de Embraer. Además, a través de la empresa española Aernnova Aerospace, este metal pesado es comprado por la empresa estadounidense SpaceX del multimillonario Elon Musk. En el vecindario de VSMPO-Avisma, se abrió y hasta hace poco operaba una empresa conjunta Ural Boeing Manufacturing, que se dedicaba al estampado de piezas para aviones estadounidenses. De hecho, dos de cada tres aviones Airbus contienen componentes fabricados con material ruso, con Boeing cada tercio y Embraer cada primero. Y una palanca de presión muy seria sobre los gigantes occidentales de construcción de aviones está en manos de Moscú.

Inmediatamente después del inicio de la operación especial militar en Ucrania, Boeing Corporation anunció que se negaba a comprar titanio ruso "agresivo" y cambió a japonés:

Boeing ha acumulado importantes reservas de titanio, gracias en parte a la iniciativa de agrupación de proveedores globales de Boeing, que ha estado en marcha durante varios años. Por el momento, Boeing ha suspendido las compras de titanio a Rusia.
La empresa conjunta Ural Boeing Manufacturing ha suspendido su trabajo. Las empresas japonesas Toho Titanium Co. fueron nombradas como nuevos proveedores de "Su Majestad". y Osaka Titanium Technologies Co. Es cierto que pronto se aclararon matices importantes.

Resulta que Japón no puede suministrar a los Estados Unidos productos estampados terminados, sino solo materias primas: esponjas de titanio. Para convertir un producto semielaborado en un chasis o largueros para revestimientos, primero se deben construir fábricas con equipos muy específicos, y este es un negocio muy costoso y lento, además habrá que incluir los altos precios de la electricidad en el costo del producto final. producto. En cuanto a las existencias de titanio acumuladas en los almacenes, no son infinitas. Fueron creados en gran parte debido a una disminución en la producción de aviones de más de 2 veces que antes de la pandemia de coronavirus. Si la demanda de nuevos aviones comerciales de repente comienza a crecer, simplemente no habrá nada para satisfacerla.

Mientras Boeing se jacta, Airbus ha logrado darse cuenta y aceptar el hecho de que no pueden prescindir de los suministros de Rusia. El director ejecutivo del gigante aeronáutico europeo, Guillaume Faury, dijo sin rodeos hace unos días que un embargo a las exportaciones rusas de titanio sería "inaceptable". A corto plazo, Airbus podrá mantener las acciones, y eso es todo. Lo mismo terminará para Boeing, así como para la corporación aeroespacial SpaceX, que es un competidor directo y peligroso de nuestro Roscosmos.

Entonces, ¿tal vez es hora de pagar a los estadounidenses y europeos por los problemas que crearon para Rusia bajo los proyectos de los transatlánticos MS-21 y Superjet-100, así como las compañías aéreas nacionales, que se niegan a prestar servicios a los aviones ya vendidos?

Deje que VSMPO-Avisma trabaje para la industria aeronáutica nacional, que recién comienza el proceso de reactivación, y nuestros antiguos "socios" están esquivando ahora, invirtiendo en el procesamiento de titanio, incurriendo en costos adicionales, lo que conducirá a una disminución de la competitividad de Boeing. y Airbus. Déjalos volar.

Autor: Serguéi Marchhetsky


----------



## visaman (20 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> La ventaja que tiene occidente es que tiene todos los controles economicos y puede usarlos a su conveniencia, eso dura mientras dura el dinero y tu moneda o tu economía te lo permite, con lo que está por venir en breve no valdrán para nada.



entonces básicamente solo podrán ir al puticlub, los que tengan una fregoneta que pueda llevar un par de palieres de fajos de billetes para pagar el polvo?


----------



## visaman (20 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> No sería extraño, que con uno de esos juguetes derribaran algún avión de alguna autoridad importante, al modo de "Archiduque Francisco Fernando de Austria"... y luego se lo atribuyan a "la horda".
> O hicieran así dañando alguna infraestructura importante, o embarcación de referencia de alguna armada de la OTAN.
> 
> Lamentablemente, esas maniobras las ha sufrido España por parte de sus históricos enemigos.



hombre derribar el falcon con sanchez da pa guerra mundial o no?


----------



## visaman (20 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> son el colmo de la mentira, los que te engañan te ofrecen cursos gratuitos , ojo gratuitos, para que no te engañen
> algun dia esta tia dira que ella no sabia que estaba contando mentiras, como iba a saberlo, la verificadora



mama... gratuitas no verdad?


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Abr 2022)

❗ Pérdidas de la parte ucraniana como resultado de una operación militar especial de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF el 20 de abril de 2022

▪Durante el día, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania perdieron 624 personas muertas, heridas y capturadas. Las pérdidas totales de muertos, heridos y capturados en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, NGU y Servicio Estatal de Fronteras superan las 42 mil personas.

▪Según el informe interno del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, se perdieron 15 tanques, 16 vehículos blindados, 12 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros, 33 vehículos y equipo especial, 1 avión y 8 UAV.

Todos los datos son predecibles: la parte ucraniana en informes internos no tiene el número exacto de bajas para cada categoría.

No hay comunicación con algunas unidades, y están catalogadas como desaparecidas, algunos equipos pueden restaurarse después del ataque. Por lo tanto, en los informes internos, la tendencia es siempre a subestimar el número real de pérdidas.

Versión rusa

#Rusia Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## visaman (20 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> ¿Ka pasao?



básicamente el kgb ha recopilado datos necesarios para enviarnos una rusa por los servicios prestados o algo


----------



## Teuro (20 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



Bailaores flamencos.


----------



## Octubrista (20 Abr 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> no, nos joderemos nosotros, esos javelin pueden ser usados contra aviones civiles, es lo que va a pasar en cuanto se desmadre el consumo de keroseno, bajaran un par de aviones civiles y diran que es por culpa de los javelin que se perdieron, la situacion es terrorifica, como siempre el ciudadano de a pie pagara el pato, ya vereis



Los ucranianos buscan sus salidas individuales, puedo imaginar un grupo de combatientes (motivados u obligados a combatir) con una docena de juguetes de gran valor económico.

Puedo imaginar la miseria en la que viven (si viven) y sabiendo que 5 millones de ucranianos ya están en el extranjero iniciando una nueva vida, sus esposas, hermanas, etc.

Y la mayoría llevan semanas sin cobrar, sin poder ayudar a sus familiares.

Muchos venderán las armas que puedan y buscarán su salida individual.

Conozco la historia de unos ucranianos que llegaron a España, uno de ellos era mando policial en una localidad cercana a Hungría (sin aparente riesgo de conflicto), tenía a su hermano ya viviendo en España desde hace años, y digan lo que digan, llegan hombres en edad militar, y sorprendentemente, con vehículos de gama alta y bastante nuevos.
Hay cosas algo extrañas en todo esto.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (20 Abr 2022)

por Manlio Dinucci.....


La misma credibilidad que el gisbert, la liu no se que etc.... gente necesitada de casito, marginal, conspiranoica......


----------



## Teuro (20 Abr 2022)

Supuestamente era una factoría que podía seguir trabajando en caso de guerra nuclear, pero claro, lo mismo la factoría es una tapadera de algo más: Laboratorio, armas, aliens ...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Abr 2022)

Sin embargo, ahora en general, ha llegado el "tiempo de las versiones" para Kiev. La liberación de Mariupol plantea muchos problemas para el régimen nazi. Y el primero de ellos es explicar a la audiencia a dónde fueron 25 000 militantes, bien armados y entrenados, a los que los instructores occidentales se estaban preparando para romper el flanco sur de la RPD hasta la frontera rusa.
Мариупольский «гешефт» не заладился


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (20 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> No pasa nada, como los cientos de miles de civiles iraquíes masacrados



Te recuerdo que el pais invadido y arrasado es UCRANIA.


----------



## llabiegu (20 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Bailaores flamencos.



Con dos cojones, la mejor infanteria del mundo actualmente. Comparables a los regulares rifeños en las guerras del Protectorado


----------



## Octubrista (20 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> mama... gratuitas no verdad?



Sobre todo que el mismo Sánchez se cree pieza relevante mundial, el Archiduque "Grazie Antonio".


----------



## willbeend (20 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> "EEUU domina el mundo gracias a su poder blando"
> 
> El poder blandoensando:
> 
> ...



Visto asi, se aprecia el cancerigeno comportamiento de la OTAN


----------



## Expected (20 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> hombre derribar el falcon con sanchez da pa guerra mundial o no?



Me estoy imaginando el titular en TIMES... "World War III. Russians shot down Antonio's Falcon, Prime Minister of Republic of Spain". Sería más que épico.


----------



## Impresionante (20 Abr 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Te recuerdo que el pais invadido y arrasado es UCRANIA.



Claro majete, lo que diga la OTAN


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Si se toma una decisión política en el Kremlin para comenzar a pagarles con la misma moneda, Rusia, en respuesta, puede "cortar" el chasis de toda la industria de la aviación occidental. Además, tanto literal como figurativamente.
> 
> *En inventario*
> 
> ...



"*se deben construir fábricas con equipos muy específicos,"*

La conclusión es REINDUSTRIALIZACIÓN de occidente, revertir la deslocalización industrial salvaje de estos últimos 30 años. A los cabrones que mandan no les va a gustar, porque ellos lo que querian era cargarse a las clases medias, pero sin clases medias no tienes industrias, tienes campos de esclavos sovieticos. El ejemplo es China, que no han tenido más remedio que aceptarlo y meterse el comunismo por el orto.
Occidente debe de relocalizar su industria y reindustrializarse de nuevo si quiere seguir en la carrera, no hay más.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Abr 2022)

El ejército ruso lleva todo a su paso…no al que quiere la OTAN…





Российская армия СНОСИТ всё на своем пути: Армия Украины несет ЧУДОВИЩНЫЕ потери! Сводки, карты, Юрий Подоляка (вечер 19 апреля, 20 видео) смотреть онлайн в хорошем качестве







voenhronika.ru


----------



## otroyomismo (20 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Una termobárica. Grande pero no "La Gorda".
> Hoy lograron evacuar unos cuantos civiles. Supongo que una vez a salvo, y verificado que en la zona aparentemente no quedaban más, soltaron un pepino de esos, para "purgar los túneles" de bichos, o trampas explosivas.



macho, no hay video de ello?

tiene que ser, estooo... bump!!!!


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (20 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Claro majete, lo que diga la OTAN



Unga unga....

Punto 1 en el manual de propaganda PRORUSA.

1. Si te responden con argumentos dificilmente rebatibles contestaras con frases tipo:

Sigue chupando polla anglosionista.
Otro seguidor del NWO
Soros es tu amo
La culpa de todo es de USA.
No teneis soberania sois basura.

.......

PA TE TI CO


----------



## Impresionante (20 Abr 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Unga unga....
> 
> Punto 1 en el manual de propaganda PRORUSA.
> 
> ...



Cientos de miles de civiles masacrados.

Pero el malo de la peli es Putin, jajaja, menudo hdlgp


----------



## Trajanillo (20 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Me estoy imaginando el titular en TIMES... "World War III. Russians shot down Antonio's Falcon, Prime Minister of Republic of Spain". Sería más que épico.



Como la Republica no existe, sería fake mate...


----------



## Octubrista (20 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Me estoy imaginando el titular en TIMES... "World War III. Russians shot down Antonio's Falcon, Prime Minister of Republic of Spain". Sería más que épico.



Con el desprecio que le hacen a Grazie Antonio los anglosajones, constantemente, sería la falsa bandera ideal.
Matan dos pájaros de un tiro, eliminan al insignificante que siempre apartan e ignoran, y lo hacen utilizándolo como excusa para justificar implicarse más en la guerra.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (20 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Cientos de miles de civiles masacrados.
> 
> Pero el malo de la peli es Putin, jajaja, menudo hdlgp



Incluye entre los masacrados a su plana mayor militar (Shoigu, ......) por ese plan sin fisuras.

Se cargara a todos los que haga falta, de Ucrania y de su pais.....


----------



## Expected (20 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Como la Republica no existe, sería fake mate...



Para nosotros no....pero para los gusanos....que son incultos como ellos solos....no lo dudes (de hecho, busca en la hemeroteca y encontrarás un vídeo de un presidente usano refiriéndose a la República de España...y ni es de hace muchos años. Por eso he escrito publicado en TIMES y no en un periódico español....que aunque vendidos, no son tan incultos. Perdón por el offtopic.


----------



## Nicors (20 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Como la Republica no existe, sería fake mate...


----------



## vil. (20 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> "*se deben construir fábricas con equipos muy específicos,"*
> 
> La conclusión es REINDUSTRIALIZACIÓN de occidente, revertir la deslocalización industrial salvaje de estos últimos 30 años. A los cabrones que mandan no les va a gustar, porque ellos lo que querian era cargarse a las clases medias, pero sin clases medias no tienes industrias, tienes campos de esclavos sovieticos. El ejemplo es China, que no han tenido más remedio que aceptarlo y meterse el comunismo por el orto.
> Occidente debe de relocalizar su industria y reindustrializarse de nuevo si quiere seguir en la carrera, no hay más.




De Trump a Trump pasando por Biden y su "perro loco" a Rusia...

Algunos creo que vivis en los mundos de Yupi... 

Para Reindustrializar, que se dice así muy bien, primero hay que ser capaz de COMPETIR y en condiciones serias con otros... y hoy COMPETIR con China, es algo así como un poco surrealista, como poco... y digo como poco, porque simplemente intentarlo es algo surrealista...

Y te lo dice quíen ya hace años dijo por activa y pasiva que China es el suicidio de "occidente" pero... es que los europeos éramos vagos, maleantes, que si teníamos sindicatos y legislación laboral de aquí, comodidades de allá y... UN MERCADO CAPAZ y potencial inmenso que permitía ECONOMÍAS DE ESCALA, pero... mejor si esas economías de escala se usaban para generar rentabilidad al capital financiero... entonces pasamos a mierdaeconomías de servicios y HOY somos punteros en... en MIERDAECONOMÍAS y nuestras ECONOMÍAS DE ESCALA ya las tiene el MERCADO DE CHINITOS...

Así por lo menudo, tenemos serios problemas para HOY reindustrializar, pero muy serios, por no decir que tenemos en realidad...

Pero bueno, también tenemos INFULAS y.... nos sobra SOBERBIA, así que; "_que se preparen los rusos, que la paliza que les vamos a dar es épica, luego ya iremos a por los chinos y si se pone alguien más, pues le tocará también_"...

En fin... lo que hay...


----------



## Fabs (20 Abr 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> Ya teníamos al judío



Tenía que llamarse nanci... y lleva hasta el rótulo puesto, joder. XDXD


----------



## Simo Hayha (20 Abr 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Un oligarca ruso habla de "mierda de Ejército" y de funcionarios del Kremlin "en shock"*



Dice que los generales están sorprendidos de que el ejército sea una mierda, y dice que como no iba a serlo, si todo lo demás en el país es una mierda . un país donde impera el "nepotismo" "la adulación" y el "servilismo".


----------



## Simo Hayha (20 Abr 2022)

En los próximos días vamos a ver caer algún Tu22M, si es que se atreven siquiera a volarlos.


----------



## Bartleby (20 Abr 2022)

*El último comandante ucraniano de Mariúpol: "Nos quedan horas, nos superan diez a uno"*









El último comandante ucraniano de Mariúpol: "Nos quedan horas, nos superan diez a uno"


Los últimos de Mariupol. Se trata de un batallón de infantes de marina ucranianos que, contra todo pronóstico han defendido la ciudad de Mariupol du




www.niusdiario.es


----------



## visaman (20 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> El comandante del 2. ° batallón mecanizado de la 54. ° brigada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania Stets fue eliminado cerca de Donetsk
> 
> 
> Un vehículo blindado "Kozak" fue destruido junto con un grupo de saboteadores-operadores de ATGM de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. La inteligencia recibió información sobre la nominación del DRG ucraniano para atacar las posiciones del ejército ruso. Como resultado de acciones coordinadas, la DRG fue emboscada y destruida.
> ...



sobreviven a base de pasta por lo que veo pero que salsas le pones?


----------



## CEMENTITOS (20 Abr 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Te recuerdo que el pais invadido y arrasado es UCRANIA.



Se llama guerra proxy.
Ha sido Zelensky quien ha ofrecido el país como tablero.
Un país que *ni siquiera* había solicitado formar parte de la UE, ex-república soviética... ¿y de repente es aliado estadounidense? 
Zelensky es un TRAIDOR, ahora millonario en dólares. Y los que os dejais engañar es porque queréis.


----------



## Jotagb (20 Abr 2022)

Coca-Cola será reemplazada por RuCoLa.

Las bebidas de Chernogolovka van a producir Coca-Cola rusa bajo la marca RuCoLa. La empresa ya ha presentado una solicitud de registro ante Rospatent.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (20 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Se llama guerra proxy.
> Ha sido Zelensky quien ha ofrecido el país como tablero.
> Un país que *ni siquiera* había solicitado formar parte de la UE, ex-república soviética... ¿y de repente es aliado estadounidense?
> Zelensky es un TRAIDOR, ahora millonario en dólares. Y los que os dejais engañar es porque queréis.



Es que tu eres muy listo, como el gisbert,.....

O necesidad de casito


----------



## tomcat ii (20 Abr 2022)

como va el rodillo finta?


----------



## Impresionante (20 Abr 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Incluye entre los masacrados a su plana mayor militar (Shoigu, ......) por ese plan sin fisuras.
> 
> Se cargara a todos los que haga falta, de Ucrania y de su pais.....



Hasta que haga las salvajadas de los últimos años de la OTAN, tiene margen


----------



## ATDTn (20 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Es que es acojonante, sobre los desmanes de los rusos lo que hay sobre todo son testimonios de cuarta mano y fotos de muertos sin contexto, de los ucronazis estoy saturado de ver vídeos donde humillan, torturan a civiles y militares, y ejecuciones de militares.
> 
> Y los orcos asesinos sin alma son los rusos, los ucranianos seres de luz a los que debemos enviar armas y ayuda para que sigan torturando y ejecutando.



No sería la primera vez que el monstruo se vuelve en contra de su creador...
Bin Laden


----------



## Jotagb (20 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1031017
> 
> Coca-Cola será reemplazada por RuCoLa.
> 
> Las bebidas de Chernogolovka van a producir Coca-Cola rusa bajo la marca RuCoLa. La empresa ya ha presentado una solicitud de registro ante Rospatent.



Lo sorprendente es la capacidad de ser autosuficientes que tienen , mientras nosotros poniéndoles sanciones y teniendo una dependencia enorme de ellos.


----------



## ProfeInsti (20 Abr 2022)

* Rusia se esta radicalizando por momentos.
* La TV pública rusa dice que ha empezado la III Guerra Mundial.
* Rusia habría lanzado una bomba antibunkers en la acería.
* Finlandia y Suecia ya no tienen miedo a Rusia.
* El 62% de los finlandeses quiere entrar en la OTAN.
* El Presidente Pedro Sanchez va a viajar a Kiev.
* Putin pierde la guerra militar, pero no la económica.
* Rusia debe de tensar mucho más la cuerda contra Europa.
* Puede haber racionamiento energético en Europa.
* El IPC de EEUU se eleva al 8.5%, el mayor desde 1981.
* Países Bajos mandará blindados a Ucrania.
* Reabren 17 embajadas en Kiev, entre ellas Francia y Polonia.
* ACNUR, cifra en 4.980.589 los ucranianos que se han ido.
* Ayer salieron de Ucrania 36.000 personas y entraron 38.000.


----------



## Impresionante (20 Abr 2022)

Diplomático critica a Occidente por usar a los ucranianos como "carne de cañón" contra Rusia
Rusia abre corredores humanitarios todos los días, pero la parte ucraniana se resiste a usarlos, señaló Dmitry Polyansky.



https://tass.com/politics/1440083


----------



## visaman (20 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> No uso condones desde que tenía 16 años.
> Y tengo más de cuatro décadas a las espaldas



entonces no cabe duda eres el padre putativo del Puchi


----------



## PalPueblo (20 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Dice que los generales están sorprendidos de que el ejército sea una mierda, y dice que como no iba a serlo, si todo lo demás en el país es una mierda . un país donde impera el "nepotismo" "la adulación" y el "servilismo".



Diría que eso se puede aplicar a casi todos los países y ejércitos. Tema de la vida bajo la impresora.


----------



## visaman (20 Abr 2022)

Besarionis dijo:


> Eso de "amenazas"... que se lo digan a Carrero.



siempre me he preguntado si se vengo lo de carrero, hubo alguna figura relevante USA que murió de enfermedad o accidente en los 12 meses siguientes?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Rusia se esta radicalizando por momentos.
> * La TV pública rusa dice que ha empezado la III Guerra Mundial.
> * Rusia habría lanzado una bomba antibunkers en la acería.
> * Finlandia y Suecia ya no tienen miedo a Rusia.
> ...



Europa occidental está perdiendo la guerra … cada vez más pobres.


----------



## llabiegu (20 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> siempre me he preguntado si se vengo lo de carrero, hubo alguna figura relevante USA que murió de enfermedad o accidente en los 12 meses siguientes?



Las colonias solo ponen el culo...


----------



## tomcat ii (20 Abr 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Un oligarca ruso habla de "mierda de Ejército" y de funcionarios del Kremlin "en shock"*
> 
> *El oligarca ruso Oleg Tinkov asegura que el 90% están en contra de la guerra y pide a Occidente que dé una "salida clara" a Putin.*
> 
> ...



Está clarísima la salida. Tribunal de La Haya, a ver qué cojones nos hemos creido. Este tio y unos cuantos miles deben ser colgados en público.


----------



## vil. (20 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *El último comandante ucraniano de Mariúpol: "Nos quedan horas, nos superan diez a uno"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tremendo... jamás entenderé a los estúpidos y a los suicidas, los idealistas suelen tener mucho de esto último y no siempre suelen ser estúpidos, pero cuando ponen su vida en manos de un LISTILLO, por muy buena gente e ideales que tengan, ES estupidez lo suyo...

Que este tipo llegase a confiar por un sólo instante en que quienes le pagan y sustentan económicamente iban a ARRIESGAR un sólo céntimo por salvar su vida... en fin... ahora, lo que debería considerar es que su vida NUEVAMENTE pende de esa mísera economía, esa planta no puede ser volada en mil pedazos, DADO LO QUE VALE económicamente todo el complejo, así que esa es su realidad ACTUAL:

- Vive porque su muerte en un instante es inmensamente cara y va a morir porque su vida no vale lo suficiente si no es capaz de salvar ese lugar para la causa, pero él, que para los demás es demasiado caro ese lugar...

Tontos útiles, que sería de este mundo sin su existencia... y nadie deberíamos escupir al aire, en el fondo cada uno juega un papel en esta tragedia...


----------



## Harman (20 Abr 2022)

El cuartel general de defensa de la república popular de Donetsk dijo que la limpieza de Mariupol ha concluido. También dijo que otros cuatro asentamientos habían sido liberados: Ravnopol, Novoselka, Makarovka y Storozhevoye.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43760


Las aldeas mencionadas fueron ocupadas en las últimas 24 horas. Parece un avance que pasa por encima de Velyka Novoselka.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43761


----------



## visaman (20 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> No os imagináis como necesitaba el pueblo ruso esta demostración de sus Fuerzas Armadas.
> Y todos estos símbolos que crispan a occidente, desde la Z, la V, la abuela con la bandera sovietica que les planta cara a los soldados ucranianos, el de la mochila roja, Kadyrov y sus discursos de lealtad a la Federación Rusa…
> 
> Todo esto es un subidón del copon para los rusos.



ahora van estas a arrasar con todo ehEjército femenino, mujeres en las tropas rusas - Vladím...


----------



## Harman (20 Abr 2022)

Sladkov informa que otros 35 soldados enemigos se han rendido hoy en Azovstal.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43755


----------



## Arraki (20 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *El último comandante ucraniano de Mariúpol: "Nos quedan horas, nos superan diez a uno"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se les ha olvidado mencionar que es comandante de Azov, pero lo califican de héroe.

La que se nos viene encima va a ser gorda, este blanqueamiento no es algo casual


----------



## Bishop (20 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Básicamente se han creado un grupúsculo de colegueo donde se dedican a chuparse las pollas darse likes unos a otros cuando oyen lo que quieren oir e ignorar o insultar a aquellos que no dicen lo que quieren oir.
> 
> Ya hace años que el foro degeneró mucho a base de insultos, pero tras el covid y la guerra de ucrania es que el "ruido" que hay en el foro le hace digno receptor de las etiquetas nos ponen fuera de aquí.



Así, sin rebuscar mucho, ¿como este quizás?:

En referencia a uno de los tarados necrófilos que a parte de dedicarse en gran medida a poner exclusivamente gore con intención ofensiva en el hilo, se regodea de ello única y exclusivamente porque los muertos son rusos.


> Para decir que el no esta a favor ni en contra, pero que bla bla bla.... En un foro de guerra que espera ver???? Yo te agradezco cada uno de tus post. Sigue asi. P.D. No soporto a los tibios que encima quieren dar lecciones a los demás.



¿Es entendible que alguien quiera poner a gente así en el ignore?

¿Hablamos de las decenas de hilos creados única y exclusivamente para chupapollismo antiruso? ¿O de los hilos de caza de brujas y señalamiento de foreros y/o de elaboración de listas negras?


----------



## otroyomismo (20 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Yo eso no lo sé, y por lo general soy bastante ignorante. Una de las ideas que se proponen en la charla es que falta información, es una idea muy obvia pero no es algo que se escuche a menudo en otros espacios. No hace mucho, la archiconocida Elisa Beni y el exdiputado europeo convergente Ignasi Guardans, comentaristas de EP de Antena 3 (ahórrese los comentarios, pienso seguramente lo mismo que usted), gritaron literalmente y menospreciaron a una doctora en relaciones internacionales que de una manera muy razonable y educada (como quien es consciente de que habla con adultos) osó proponer la idea de que las guerras, entre las que podemos incluir el tema Rusia-Ucrania (con todos los matices que puedan existir), tienen un trasfondo económico y geopolítico. Y eso no es retórica ni es relato oficial de nada, eso es basura que tal vez cuaje en parte de esa gente que hace dos meses no hubiera sabido ubicar Ucrania en un mapa. Pero bueno, la responsabilidad en estos casos debe recaer sobre los medios de comunicación y no sobre los ciudadanos, o no. Se podrán hacer todas las críticas que se quiera a todas las opciones, pero en mi humilde opinión el programa de _La Base_ (en _Público_), por poner un ejemplo, demuestra que las cosas se pueden hacer infinitamente mejor y que se puede aprovechar una hora de emisión para proponer mejor material de análisis, y no me refiero tanto al posicionamiento que pueda tener cada cual. De hecho, esto que comento de los gritos de los tertulianos a una doctora en relaciones internacionales lo supe del programa de _La Base_, donde, guste o no, elevan bastante el nivel. *Lo mismo opino de las conferencias de Rafael Poch, por poner otro ejemplo, quien en una charla reciente no se cortó un pelo en espetarle al representante de El País que era miembro de un think tank otánico y le dijo literalmente: dejad de tomarnos el pelo.*



Leo y sigo relativamente a Rafael Poch. Tienes enlace o recuerdas esa charla?


----------



## mazuste (20 Abr 2022)

Hace 4 años Trump se encontró con el muro impenetrable
cuando provocó una guerra comercial contra China. 
Este año Biden se está estrellando contra el muro de siempre
al instigar una guerra contra Rusia.
No parece que vayan bien las cosas para el Imperio en estos tiempos.


----------



## Harman (20 Abr 2022)

Pentágono: La verdadera ofensiva militar rusa en el este de Ucrania aún no ha comenzado. Pero está a punto de comenzar.

El principal logro de Ucrania es un mando descentralizado, es decir, la construcción de una estructura de red de control de las tropas. - UNIAN

t.me/boris_rozhin/43746


----------



## Simo Hayha (20 Abr 2022)

Orcóptero derribado


----------



## visaman (20 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Visto el esfuerzo de tomar ciudades cuando los ucronazis usan los edificios con civiles como parapetos, entiendo perfectamente la estrategia de adelantarse a que el bufón globalista mierdensxi tomara más ciudades al Este.
> 
> Cada ciudad y territorio ganado por los nazis, al no poder bombarsearse, se convierte en un trabajo desnazificador lento.



eso si todo esto con música y letras de derribos arias traducidas al ruso y testosterona a tope


----------



## Arraki (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (20 Abr 2022)

*Imágenes por satélite y el Centro de Inteligencia Espacial para fines especiales en la región de Khmelnitsky*

¿Cómo recibían las AFU las imágenes por satélite?

Kiev nunca ha ocultado que desde el principio de la operación militar especial los ucranianos han recibido información de las constelaciones de satélites de Estados Unidos y sus aliados. Para ello se utilizan naves espaciales con equipos optoelectrónicos de alta y ultra alta resolución.

▪ En primer lugar, se trata de satélites de reconocimiento militar estadounidenses y europeos, entre ellos la nave espacial de reconocimiento por radar Topaz, cuya constelación permite observar casi en tiempo real los movimientos de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

▪La empresa privada estadounidense Maxar controla constantemente la resolución espacial de hasta 30 centímetros por píxel, lo que le permite detectar pequeños objetos individuales: coches, grupos de personas, surcos en el suelo. La empresa dispone de tres de estos satélites.

▪ De noche o con tiempo nublado, el radar de apertura sintética (SAR) se utiliza para recuperar la misma información independientemente de las condiciones meteorológicas. Estos satélites son propiedad de empresas privadas de Japón y Vladimir Zelensky se ha puesto en contacto con las autoridades japonesas para que le proporcionen datos de ALOS-2.

▪El esfuerzo combinado en el suministro de datos de múltiples fuentes en una batalla posicionada, cuando el ritmo de los movimientos de las tropas se reduce, crea un problema importante en forma de objetivo constante para la artillería.

❗Los datos procesados por las redes neuronales y los archivos terminados se transmiten a través de las líneas de comunicación más comunes de Internet y abiertas a la Agencia Espacial Estatal de Ucrania en Kiev, que cuenta con un cuadro de personal militar. Es el eje central al que llega toda la información procedente del extranjero, así como de sus propios satélites y centros.

Coordenadas: 50.440441, 30.544512

Sobre el Centro de Inteligencia Espacial de la región de Khmelnitsky

Hay unidades y divisiones especiales en la estructura de las AFU que se dedican al reconocimiento especial.

Hemos analizado uno de estos centros al suroeste de la aldea de Zalessy, en la región de Khmelnitsky, y le damos tres puntos principales a los que debe prestar atención.

Aunque la parte noroeste del lugar parece abandonada, las imágenes por satélite de 2020 muestran vehículos aparcados en el puesto de control y autobuses cerca del edificio del KIS de Fazan repartiendo personal.

La capacidad del centro se utiliza para obtener información adicional de otras constelaciones orbitales, así como para almacenar y registrar información.

¿Qué tiene de interesante esta instalación?

En primer lugar, hay algo menos de 100 objetos en su territorio según el pasaporte: en la imagen del satélite se puede ver como máximo el 30%. Una parte está escondida en el bosque y otra parte es subterránea. A juzgar por los conductos de ventilación, bajo el bosque se esconde un enorme complejo de varios niveles.

Y en segundo lugar, hay tres antenas fijas en el territorio de la unidad militar, capaces de recibir señales de naves espaciales. Son estos los que deben ser retirados de la acción:
▪ Estación receptora terrestre universal;
▪ NTSUPD-2;
▪ PS-8.2M.

Una estación móvil Pheasant se utiliza como estación receptora de reserva en caso de que se destruya el equipo principal, que puede estar situado fuera de la unidad, lo que hace más difícil derrotarlo. Sin embargo, lo más probable es que el edificio del KIS Fazan se utilice como garaje para albergar la versión móvil del Fazan y el PS-8.2M.

Estas antenas fijas son idénticas en cuanto a su funcionamiento; las principales diferencias radican en las características técnicas. Son capaces de recibir datos de cualquier satélite en órbita circular en virtud de acuerdos adecuados con terceros países.

❗El objeto de Zaleski no es el único de su clase. Destruirlo no impediría que los satélites Maxar adquirieran datos.

Sin embargo, el hecho de dejarlo fuera de combate seguirá reduciendo la capacidad de las AFU para dirigir sus ataques y vigilar los movimientos de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

Y esto ya es un gran problema.

Coordenadas del centro: 48.857778, 26.707778

t.me/boris_rozhin/43745


----------



## Seronoser (20 Abr 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Los comunistas no pintan nada en Rusia.


----------



## vil. (20 Abr 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> No sería la primera vez que el monstruo se vuelve en contra de su creador...
> Bin Laden



Bin Laden... quíen pudiera imaginar hoy un Bin Laden como el futuro rey del mal...

ERDOGAN, amigo, llámalo Erdogan... y miralo pasar... hoy Rusia, EE.UU., Israel, Europa en su conjunto, incluso China están viendo o potenciando el nacimiento de la nueva gran potencia mundial y CUIDADIN con ella: 

TURQUIA...

Algunos deberían recordar este que hoy digo... especialmente si son pro-israelies; a esos... me temo que ni se imaginan lo que son los turcos, lo que han sido siempre y lo que me temo volverán a ser con la aquiescencia de medio mundo y su sibilina inteligencia para hurdir y mangonear... pero...

No, ya no será un Bin Laden al que coger en una profunda cueva... eso fueron tiempos pasados y lecciones aprendidas... que le pregunten a Qatar, que es el alumno aventajado de ese paraíso que es el desierto golfista... jajajajajaa


----------



## bigmaller (20 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Los comunistas no pintan nada en Rusia.



Solo son el segundo partido en la duma. El partido opositor. Nada.


----------



## arriondas (20 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Lo sorprendente es la capacidad de ser autosuficientes que tienen , mientras nosotros poniéndoles sanciones y teniendo una dependencia enorme de ellos.



Si un país como Irán ha sido capaz de aguantar sanciones y más sanciones... Un país como Rusia, que además de ser autosuficiente sigue comerciando y relacionándose con muchos otros países, por descontado que tiene capacidad de aguante.


----------



## Arraki (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (20 Abr 2022)

Aporte ruso a la humanidad:














y excrementos.


----------



## Simo Hayha (20 Abr 2022)

Profesores muestran el colegio donde los cochinorrusos han estado viviendo un mes. Mierda, suciedad y excrementos por todos los lados, como era de esperar.


----------



## arriondas (20 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Bin Laden... quíen pudiera imaginar hoy un Bin Laden como el futuro rey del mal...
> 
> ERDOGAN, amigo, llámalo Erdogan... y miralo pasar... hoy Rusia, EE.UU., Israel, Europa en su conjunto, incluso China están viendo o potenciando el nacimiento de la nueva gran potencia mundial y CUIDADIN con ella:
> 
> ...



Que la serie de televisión más popular en Turquía sea Kurulus Osman (por otro lado, llena de alegrías más que evidentes) ya nos hace intuir que pasa por la cabecitas de los turcos.


----------



## visaman (20 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El ejército ruso lleva todo a su paso…no al que quiere la OTAN…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EGO (20 Abr 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> el zikr es un "baile" místico musulmán, una danza hipnótica, un trance religioso; poco que ver con la lezginka, que son los bailes tradicionales del caúcaso norte dentro de los cuales están los bailes chechenos de las tropas de kadirov.
> 
> zikr checheno. se ve por ahí a kadirov.



Que pestazo a mierda de cabra que tiene que haber ahi.

Y a eso sumale el poco amor a la higiene que tienen los "ala snack bar"...


----------



## alfonbass (20 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Cientos de miles de civiles masacrados.
> 
> Pero el malo de la peli es Putin, jajaja, menudo hdlgp



Hombre, no es el único malo, hay más


----------



## Bartleby (20 Abr 2022)

La falta de vergüenza


----------



## Simo Hayha (20 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Lo sorprendente es la capacidad de ser autosuficientes que tienen , mientras nosotros poniéndoles sanciones y teniendo una dependencia enorme de ellos.



jajaja, no hacen más que seguir los pasos de Venezuela con la Frescolita. Autosuficiencia dice


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> En los próximos días vamos a ver caer algún Tu22M, si es que se atreven siquiera a volarlos.



Los Mistral tienen un alcance efectivo de 4000 metros. Como mucho le podrán zumbar a algún TU-22 estacionado en el Museo del Aire.


----------



## Impresionante (20 Abr 2022)

A los globalistas les viene muy bien hablar de Stalin 24/7 como si les fuera la vida. Apoyarán a los comunistas


alfonbass dijo:


> Hombre, no es el único malo, hay más



Claro que sí majo


----------



## Arraki (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (20 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Pentágono: La verdadera ofensiva militar rusa en el este de Ucrania aún no ha comenzado. Pero está a punto de comenzar.
> 
> El principal logro de Ucrania es un mando descentralizado, es decir, la construcción de una estructura de red de control de las tropas. - UNIAN
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/43746



LLeva empezando la ofensiva dos meses, a ver si se aclaran en el pentagono.


----------



## vil. (20 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Hace 4 años Trump se encontró con el muro impenetrable
> cuando provocó una guerra comercial contra China.
> Este año Biden se está estrellando contra el muro de siempre
> al instigar una guerra contra Rusia.
> No parece que vayan bien las cosas para el Imperio en estos tiempos.




Esto no es cierto y decirlo así es mentir...

Trump, que gustará más o menos estaba jugando una partida muy compleja y chunga... puso sanciones a China y en principio todo se hizo bajo unas premisas lo más diplomáticas que se pudo; a la par mantuvo una lucha interna contra los globalistas que eran conscientes que sus fundamentos financieros y la legislación que los acompañaba se iba al garete, el MURO famoso era parte de toda esa estrategia... a la par MANTUVO a Rusia intentado conquistarla para la causa occidental, si así lo quieres llamar, haciéndole partícipe y en ningún caso enemigo de según qué actuaciones, es decir le dió la visión de ser la 2ª POTENCIA mundial en lugar de dar ese espacio a China y eso era importante, aún cuando no creo que los rusos estuviesen por creer más de lo que era necesario creer... esas sanciones a China no eran porque sí, eran sanciones que intentaban acabar con el sistema productor paradisíaco chino y a partir de ahí acabar con la inmensa deuda y el sistema que apuntala tal deuda en "occidente"... era coherente, complicado de llevar a su finalización pero SENSATO... inevitablemente tenía también problemas añadidos, entre ellos Rusia adquiría preponderancia en el mundo y su propio espacio vital, eso era inevitable, ERA en realidad el pago a la ESTUPIDIZACIÓN que supuso la creación de la potencia China por parte del Tio Sam... habría bastante que hablar sobre todo esto, pero, así a lo breve más o menos se puede entender...

Era MUY COMPLEJO que llegase a conseguir sus pretensiones, hay que asumirlo y entenderlo, pero era una idea que al menos tenía un futuro en mente lo más coherente con lo que se denomina "occidente"...


----------



## alfonbass (20 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> A los globalistas les viene muy bien hablar de Stalin 24/7 como si les fuera la vida. Apoyarán a los comunistas
> 
> Claro que sí majo



Por supuesto que soy majo
Lo que no apoyo es a que ningún estado diga lo que hay que hacer, se llame como se llame, todo el que quiera estados fuertes y "paizez", es un enemigo de la gente y directamente responsable de esas muertes


----------



## mazuste (20 Abr 2022)

Esto es lo que llaman disparase en el pie... Luego llego lo de suicidarse:

 Las acciones de Netflix caen más del 25 % tras reportar la empresa una pérdida de 200.000 suscriptores


----------



## Bartleby (20 Abr 2022)

Periodista de televisión española calificando de pomposo desfile al homenaje que cada año se rinde a los soldados que dieron su vida para derrotar a Hitler. Está claro que en 2022 ya han elegido bando.


----------



## Arraki (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## clapham5 (20 Abr 2022)

DIA 1567 DE LA GUERRA 

Hoy llego a Ucrania el ultimo cargamento de armas . Una caja de 50 Winchester M97 . 
Todas las armas que tenia la OTAN para defenderse de Rusia han sido entregadas a Ucrania desde el 24 de Febrero de 2022 . Ahora los europeos rezan para que Rusia no invada ...oh wait ...un armata ruso acaba de entrar en Letonia ....


----------



## Bartleby (20 Abr 2022)

*Lukashenko promete «cortar la cabeza» a quien perturbe la «paz»*









Lukashenko promete «cortar la cabeza» a quien perturbe la «paz»


El presidente de Bielorrusia, Alexander Lukashenko, prometió ayer «cortar la cabeza» a cualquiera que busque agitar «la paz» de su territorio. «Tengo suficiente fuerza y




www.elcorreo.com


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (20 Abr 2022)

Interesante vídeo




Se deduce que tienen civiles como escudos humanos (no hay otra forma de verlo)

Piden “extracción a un tercer país”, no al centro u oeste de Ucrania.


----------



## circodelia2 (20 Abr 2022)

Los ucropitecos no admiten quedarse sin escudos humanos.

<iframe src="" width="853" height="480" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media; fullscreen; picture-in-picture;" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## quinciri (20 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> LLeva empezando la ofensiva dos meses, a ver si se aclaran en el pentagono.



Cualquiera diría que los del pentagono llevan prisa....


----------



## BikeroII (20 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Se llama guerra proxy.
> Ha sido Zelensky quien ha ofrecido el país como tablero.
> Un país que *ni siquiera* había solicitado formar parte de la UE, ex-república soviética... ¿y de repente es aliado estadounidense?
> Zelensky es un TRAIDOR, ahora millonario en dólares. Y los que os dejais engañar es porque queréis.



Algun dia saldrá a la luz las atrocidades que ha cometido la OTAN en Ucrania como paso en Irak, pero el mal estará hecho y será demasiado tarde para muchos.


----------



## vil. (20 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Periodista de televisión española calificando de pomposo desfile al homenaje que cada año se rinde a los soldados que dieron su vida para derrotar a Hitler. Está claro que en 2022 ya han elegido bando.



No creas... más que nada es ESPAÑOLA hasta la médula... aquí si se hiciese una serie sobre Blas de Lezo se le pondría como un inútil con suerte y con cierto matiz cómico-idiota...

Los españoles creamos a los últimos de Filipinas que es algo así como elevar la barbarie y la capacidad de lidiar con ella a niveles imposibles y... y... 

¿Tú ves algún tipo de ensalzamiento por la heroicidad?... de hecho si preguntases no creo que ni la mitad sepan quienes fueron, ni que cohones hicieron esos señores... 

Española hasta la médula y... por tanto lo de "pomposa" es un calificativo que ella entiende como coherente con la alabanza de cualquier ensalzamiento del sufrimiento en pos de un valor mayor; ya si además es de UN MACHIRULO ya sea español o ruso, pues además hedonismo patriarcal imagino... 

Así que... los mensajes hay que leerlos de quíen llegan y no sacarlos de contexto...


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Esto no es cierto y decirlo así es mentir...
> 
> Trump, que gustará más o menos estaba jugando una partida muy compleja y chunga... puso sanciones a China y en principio todo se hizo bajo unas premisas lo más diplomáticas que se pudo; a la par mantuvo una lucha interna contra los globalistas que eran conscientes que sus fundamentos financieros y la legislación que los acompañaba se iba al garete, el MURO famoso era parte de toda esa estrategia... a la par MANTUVO a Rusia intentado conquistarla para la causa occidental, si así lo quieres llamar, haciéndole partícipe y en ningún caso enemigo de según qué actuaciones, es decir le dió la visión de ser la 2ª POTENCIA mundial en lugar de dar ese espacio a China y eso era importante, aún cuando no creo que los rusos estuviesen por creer más de lo que era necesario creer... esas sanciones a China no eran porque sí, eran sanciones que intentaban acabar con el sistema productor paradisíaco chino y a partir de ahí acabar con la inmensa deuda y el sistema que apuntala tal deuda en "occidente"... era coherente, complicado de llevar a su finalización pero SENSATO... inevitablemente tenía también problemas añadidos, entre ellos Rusia adquiría preponderancia en el mundo y su propio espacio vital, eso era inevitable, ERA en realidad el pago a la ESTUPIDIZACIÓN que supuso la creación de la potencia China por parte del Tio Sam... habría bastante que hablar sobre todo esto, pero, así a lo breve más o menos se puede entender...
> 
> Era MUY COMPLEJO que llegase a conseguir sus pretensiones, hay que asumirlo y entenderlo, pero era una idea que al menos tenía un futuro en mente lo más coherente con lo que se denomina "occidente"...



Claro, el plan de Trump y la solución a esto es algo a largo plazo. 

Pero con la mentalidad actual cortoplacista y todo solucionado a base de impresora y deuda, se ve imposible.


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Interesante vídeo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que evacuen a los civiles, són un atajo de COBARDES!!!


----------



## vettonio (20 Abr 2022)

_Vita Zaveruha la chica aria, miembro de "Aidar batalion" disparando con RPG sobre pueblo y civiles en Donbass(este video es probablemente 2017) solo por diversión.


_


----------



## Artedi (20 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Testimonio brutal.
> Estoy deseando que una "manada" de ninis...intente tocar a una chechena....Les va a faltar Océano Atlántico para ir a nado.....



Eso es directamente LA MUERTE, pronto o tarde. Anduve liado unos años con una de una república cercana, musulmanes igual pero algo menos bestias. Y ya me advirtió de que si le hacía algo por la fuerza sus hermanos no pararían hasta matarme, aunque se tuvieran que pasar quince años en la cárcel. Su código de honor les obliga a ello; si no lo hicieran, la comunidad les repudiaría por indignos.


----------



## visaman (20 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Los comunistas no pintan nada en Rusia.



pintan le piso y la dacha cuando la espossakaya le dice ivan ivanovich hay que pintar la casa y dame mas duro que no me corro a este paso


----------



## Arraki (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Abr 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Los ucropitecos no admiten quedarse sin escudos humanos.
> 
> <iframe src="" width="853" height="480" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media; fullscreen; picture-in-picture;" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



La mayor baza tanto de Ucrania como de la OTAN para frenar la ofensiva rusa ha sido la utilización de escudos humanos. La chatarrilla enviada, las palmaditas en el hombro y tal es todo atrezzo.

Puede ser tan efectiva como amoral, pero lo que queda claro es que de no tener suficiente valor para enfrentarte a una amenaza lo suyo es no generarla. Ucrania pudiera haberse desarrollado del mismo modo que lo hacen el resto de ex repúblicas soviéticas, pero lamentablemente se han dejado subyugar por intereses foráneos que la han convertido en una punta de lanza para atacar a sus vecinos rusos.

10 ó 15 cocainomanos eligiendo los designios de 30 millones de personas y ojo, que esto pasa en todo aquello que denominamos erróneamente "democracias liberales".


----------



## Seronoser (20 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Solo son el segundo partido en la duma. El partido opositor. Nada.



Un 9% de votos. No digas polladas que desconoces


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _Vita Zaveruha la chica aria, miembro de "Aidar batalion" disparando con RPG sobre pueblo y civiles en Donbass(este video es probablemente 2017) solo por diversión.
> 
> 
> _



Una ramera de trinchera.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (20 Abr 2022)

Otro helicóptero ruskie abatido, localización sin especificar:





¿Alguien puede traducir el vídeo?


----------



## Seronoser (20 Abr 2022)

No, eso son en las legislativas.

En las Presidenciales, obtuvo un 10% de votos.
Pero si hace falta explicamos las diferencias entre legislativas y presidenciales, que parece que no está muy clara la diferencia

En las presidenciales es donde la gente se moviliza de verdad. Casi 30 millones de personas NO VOTAN en las legislativas, no le importan a nadie.
Los comunistas en Rusia no pasan de 10 millones de votos, son residuales desde hace 2 décadas.


----------



## amcxxl (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## bigmaller (20 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Un 9% de votos. No digas polladas que desconoces











State Duma - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





18,93 en las ultimas.. ..

"No digas polladas que desconoces"


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## bigmaller (20 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Un 9% de votos. No digas polladas que desconoces



Link?


----------



## Seronoser (20 Abr 2022)

En Rusia las legislativas son para elegir la Duma, y a los corruptos que se llevarán la pasta. Para los rusos es como las elecciones al parlamento europeo.
Votan unos 50 millones de rusos normalmente, sobre todo en el Este, e que es donde le votan a los comunistas, en los pueblos perdidos de Rusia.

Las presidenciales es donde votan todos. Cada 5 años. Votan unos 80 millones de rusos por lo general. 
Los comunistas siempre están entre 7 y 10 millones de votos en todas las elecciones.


----------



## ATDTn (20 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Según explicaba otro conforero* si es factible ese color en determinadas circunstancias... y lo explicaba con ejemplos de vehículos militares expuestos a tales circunstancias... lo explicaba con tanta lógica, que casi estoy convencido que si son fotos reales... en fin...



Puede que con un incendio se acelere la reacción de oxidación, pero no soy experto


----------



## bubibartra (20 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> según alnitask todas han venido a que les des 500€ para hacerte cositas chulas.



Bueno viendo cómo son los ucranianos y sabiendo que en occidente hay un PIB en algunos países 8 veces superior o más .... Yo de ellas tampoco correria para volver.


----------



## vettonio (20 Abr 2022)

AZ Military News
_Nuestro equipo ha realizado innumerables búsquedas de información y vídeos de esta guerra...
La conclusión es:

LOS MISMOS QUE DECÍAN DURANTE 20 AÑOS QUE ESTAMOS GANANDO LA GUERRA EN AFGANISTÁN, AHORA DICEN QUE UCRANIA ESTÁ GANANDO CONTRA RUSIA_


----------



## Seronoser (20 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> State Duma - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ves? No sabes diferenciar una puta mierda.
Que son las legislativas, listillooooo




bigmaller dijo:


> Link?











Elecciones presidenciales de Rusia de 2018 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## bigmaller (20 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> No, eso son en las legislativas.
> 
> En las Presidenciales, obtuvo un 10% de votos.
> Pero si hace falta explicamos las diferencias entre legislativas y presidenciales, que parece que no está muy clara la diferencia
> ...



Residual...el segundo partido. 

Nadie aparte del partido de putin y el PC pasan de diez millones anormal.

A otros los llaman lideres opositores sin tener ni un parlamentario.
Un poco crecido se te ve para la mierda de opinión sesgada que das.


----------



## bigmaller (20 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ves? No sabes diferenciar una puta mierda.
> Que son las legislativas, listillooooo
> 
> 
> ...



Tu eres tonto.


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

*Unos 20.000 mercenarios del grupo Wagner, Libia y Siria están luchando en Ucrania.*
Hasta 20.000 mercenarios de la empresa militar privada rusa del grupo Wagner y otros procedentes de Siria y Libia están luchando junto a las fuerzas de Moscú en *Ucrania*, dijo este martes un funcionario europeo.

"De acuerdo a sus capacidades, son de infantería. No tienen vehículos pesados ni armas. Son claramente de infantería", afirmó el funcionario a periodistas en Washington, quien hablo bajo condición de anonimato.

"Estos tipos son utilizados principalmente como masa contra la resistencia ucraniana", destacó el funcionario


----------



## Arraki (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> No, eso son en las legislativas.
> 
> En las Presidenciales, obtuvo un 10% de votos.
> Pero si hace falta explicamos las diferencias entre legislativas y presidenciales, que parece que no está muy clara la diferencia
> ...



En cualquier caso Putin ha sido muy inteligente al meter dos o tres banderas comunistas en Ucrania, máxime, no como una declaración de intenciones sino como respeto a la diversidad de pensamiento tanto de propios como de aliados.

Una forma inteligente de incluir a la mayor parte de la población en la lucha de una amenaza externa que puede poner en riesgo la realidad conjunta de la existencia rusa y añado, de muchos de sus aliados.

Occidente tiene la mala costumbre de humillar a sus derrotados, Rusia es mucho más inteligente en este tipo de gestión interna.


----------



## vil. (20 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Claro, el plan de Trump y la solución a esto es algo a largo plazo.
> 
> Pero con la mentalidad actual cortoplacista y todo solucionado a base de impresora y deuda, se ve imposible.




Esta guerra entierra cualquier posibilidad... pero cualquiera...

Para tener margen a cambios profundos a nivel estructural-económico se precisas fondos económicos inmensos, dado que hablamos de algo bárbaro... esos fondos se están yendo a una guerra PERDIDA de antemano, en la que los RUSOS van a su ritmo, que es lo que les interesa y con ello NOS VEMOS obligados a seguir financiando a un ZOMBI que debora recursos como si no hubiese mañana... 

Pero si ya están planificando para Europa unas formas de pago de deuda a lo SUDAMERICANO... que es a dónde nos llevan nuestros políticos y sus mierda medidas...

A ver si lo explico sencillamente... la impresora estaba FUNCIONANDO para pagar nuestros excesos y no eran ya pocos, y esos excesos YA ERAN DEUDA, que no AHORROS... pues resulta que con eso no teníamos bastante, AHORA FINANCIAMOS además una GUERRA y la IMPRESORA es también la llave de nuestra INVERSIÓN...

¿¿ INVERTIR EN REINDUSTRIALIZAR ???... ¿DE DONDE SACAREMOS PARA TAL COSA ???....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

¿Quienes animan a matar rusos, son PRORUSOS o PROUCRANIANOS??... ni idea, pero son ANTIEUROPEOS o ESTUPIDOS INTEGRALES... no caben en mente humana que una persona NORMAL quiera perder lo poco o mucho que tenga por una mera discusión que afecte a un tercero, por muy buena idea que tenga de que eso tercero esté en lo cierto... es que es TOTALMENTE ABSURDO e ILEGÍTIMO... ilegítimo porque si uno quiere jugar con su dinero o sus bienes o su propia vida pues puede hacerlo y ahí no me meto; pero con la de los demás??????????...

Ucrania es para Europa lo que Vietnam para el Tio Sam... y eso es una ABERRACIÓN si no se quiere ver... se nos está arruinando con MALICIA y sin ningún descaro...


----------



## kenny220 (20 Abr 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> Puede que con un incendio se acelere la reacción de oxidación, pero no soy experto



Así es, altas temperaturas aceleran la oxidación.


----------



## bigmaller (20 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ves? No sabes diferenciar una puta mierda.
> Que son las legislativas, listillooooo



Quien habla de legislativas y presidenciales.. . Subnormal? 

Tu has dicho que los comunistas "no pintan nada"

Donde cojones dices tu si hablas de presidenciales, legislativas o del pintor del metro de Moscú? 

Subnormal crecido venido a menos... .


----------



## amcxxl (20 Abr 2022)

❗Las tropas ucranianas están abandonando el "triángulo": el área de Rubizhne, Severodonetsk y Lysychansk, informa la agencia Luganskinformcenter.







Durante los enfrentamientos con unidades de la Milicia Popular de la LPR del día pasado, el enemigo sufrió pérdidas en mano de obra y equipo militar:
165 personal;
11 vehículos blindados;
1 lanzador del sistema de misiles antiaéreos Buk-M1


En Europa, un brote de enfermedades venereas debido a la afluencia de "felpudo dorado" de Ucrania


----------



## Seronoser (20 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Residual...el segundo partido.
> 
> Nadie aparte del partido de putin y el PC pasan de diez millones anormal.
> 
> ...



Residual si, 10 millones de votos de 80 millones, es residual.
No sabéis ni diferenciar Legislativas de presidenciales, y aquí estáis rebuznando


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

*Rusia machaca el este de Ucrania y se enfrenta nuevas sanciones occidentales.*
*Rusia* ha realizado decenas de bombardeos en el este de *Ucrania*, en una "nueva fase" de una* guerra* que ha dejado miles de muertos y que le valieron al presidente Vladimir Putin la amenaza de nuevas sanciones occidentales.

El ministro ruso de Relaciones Exteriores, Serguéi Lavrov, anunció una "nueva fase" de la *ofensiva* y dijo que esta constituirá "un momento muy importante para esta operación especial", usando los términos con los cuales* Moscú* se refiere a la *invasión* de *Ucrania*, lanzada el 24 de febrero.

Su colega al frente de la cartera de Defensa, Serguéi Shoigu, aseguró que sus tropas estaban implementando un "plan de liberación" de las autoproclamadas repúblicas de Donetsk y Lugansk, los territorios separatistas prorrusos en la región del *Donbás* (este de *Ucrania*).


----------



## Jotagb (20 Abr 2022)

El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia dijo que Rusia ha perdido la confianza en los negociadores ucranianos


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

*EEUU y sus aliados reiteran que harán pagar a Rusia por la guerra en Ucrania.*
El presidente de EEUU, *Joe Biden*, el secretario general de la OTAN, *Jens Stoltenberg*, la presidenta de la Comisión Europea (CE), *Ursula von der Leyen*, y otros nueve líderes mundiales se comprometieron este martes a seguir imponiendo "severos costes económicos" sobre *Rusia* por la *guerra en Ucrania*.

En una videoconferencia, los líderes también se comprometieron a seguir proporcionando asistencia militar, económica y humanitaria a *Ucrania*, dijo a la prensa la portavoz de la Casa Blanca, Jen Psaki. También acordaron enviar a *Ucrania *más artillería pesada, según Psaki.

Además, los líderes condenaron el sufrimiento que ha causado la invasión "no provocada" e "injustificada" de* Rusia* y acordaron seguir coordinando sus esfuerzos a través del G7 y de la OTAN.


----------



## Seronoser (20 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Tu eres tonto.



te ha dolido la,ostia que te he dado en el hocico listillo
Ale, al baúl con tu otro multi


----------



## bigmaller (20 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Residual si, 10 millones de votos de 80 millones, es residual.
> No sabéis ni diferenciar Legislativas de presidenciales, y aquí estáis rebuznando



Tontolaba.... . Vienes aqui porque en la Vida real no te hace caso nadie? 

El que no sabe diferenciar un partido residual del segundo partido del pais eres tu... 


Si quieres le puedes llamar zapato a una mesa. 


Hasta luego residuo


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

*Ucrania recibe cazas mientras sus tropas en Mariupol se enfrentan a sus "últimos días"*
*Ucrania* recibió aviones cazas de combate para resistir a la *invasión* de *Rusia*, que lanzó una* gran ofensiva* en el este, donde los últimos resistentes en la asediada *Mariupol* aseguraron vivir sus "últimos días, si no horas".

El ataque ruso en la región oriental del* Donbás*, anticipado desde la retirada de las tropas de *Moscú* de *Kiev* y el norte del país, fue respondido por las potencias occidentales con nuevas sanciones y el envío de más armamento.

El Pentágono estadounidense afirmó que *Ucrania* recibió recientemente cazas de combate y componentes para mejorar su fuerza aérea, aunque no especificó el número de aeronaves ni su origen.

*Kiev* había solicitado en varias ocasiones a sus socios occidentales aviones MiG-29, un modelo soviético que sus pilotos saben pilotar y disponibles en varios países del Este de Europa.

La recepción de estos aviones coincide con el inicio de "una nueva fase" de la* invasión* en el *Donbás*, una cuenca minera en el este, escenario desde 2014 de un conflicto entre el gobierno y rebeldes prorrusos.


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

*Ucrania recibe cazas mientras sus tropas en Mariupol se enfrentan a sus "últimos días"*
*Ucrania* recibió aviones cazas de combate para resistir a la *invasión* de *Rusia*, que lanzó una* gran ofensiva* en el este, donde los últimos resistentes en la asediada *Mariupol* aseguraron vivir sus "últimos días, si no horas".

El ataque ruso en la región oriental del* Donbás*, anticipado desde la retirada de las tropas de *Moscú* de *Kiev* y el norte del país, fue respondido por las potencias occidentales con nuevas sanciones y el envío de más armamento.

El Pentágono estadounidense afirmó que *Ucrania* recibió recientemente cazas de combate y componentes para mejorar su fuerza aérea, aunque no especificó el número de aeronaves ni su origen.

*Kiev* había solicitado en varias ocasiones a sus socios occidentales aviones MiG-29, un modelo soviético que sus pilotos saben pilotar y disponibles en varios países del Este de Europa.

La recepción de estos aviones coincide con el inicio de "una nueva fase" de la* invasión* en el *Donbás*, una cuenca minera en el este, escenario desde 2014 de un conflicto entre el gobierno y rebeldes prorrusos.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (20 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Como la Republica no existe, sería fake mate...



Jeb Bush agradece el apoyo "del presidente de la República española" | España | EL PAÍS (elpais.com)


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (20 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Ahora parece que sí lo han cogido. Menudo hijo de puta rastrero y miserable hay que ser para hacer lo que hizo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gran noticia. Espero que le dejen hablar con la persona a la que llamó y de la que se mofó cruelmente pero esta vez sin móvil, cara a cara. Estoy convencido de que este cobarde, suplicaría entre lloros y vomitaría que él no lo quería hacer, que le obligaron y que es cocinero. Menuda basura humana. Deseo que le caiga toooodo el peso de la justicia rusa.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Ahí van a caer unos cuanto miles de prisioneros ukras


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

Y seguro que ha querido ser "suave" para no enfadar demasiado al hijoPutin.


----------



## tomasjos (20 Abr 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Con dos cojones, la mejor infanteria del mundo actualmente. Comparables a los regulares rifeños en las guerras del Protectorado



Mire, con el debido respeto a los chechenos, la mejor infantería del mundo es la española en cualquier momento y lugar, incluyendo el actual. Cualquier español se pone el uniforme y deja de ser un comesoja y vuelve a ser lo que siempre fue. Y eso sin formación, por genética


----------



## Arraki (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (20 Abr 2022)

Al menos los globalistas tenéis a un gran líder jajaja


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

Juguetes llegando rápidamente a Ucrania.


----------



## vil. (20 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *EEUU y sus aliados reiteran que **harán pagar** a Rusia por la guerra en Ucrania..*




Hasta el puñetero lenguaje nos desarma... "harán pagar"...

Rusia NOS ESTÁ HACIENDO PAGAR... 

Se puede ser más indigente pero hay que tomarse mucho esfuerzo y sólo la entropia que generaría sería impagable...


----------



## vil. (20 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *EEUU y sus aliados reiteran que **harán pagar** a Rusia por la guerra en Ucrania..*




Hasta el puñetero lenguaje nos desarma... "harán pagar"...

Rusia NOS ESTÁ HACIENDO PAGAR... 

Se puede ser más indigente pero hay que tomarse mucho esfuerzo y sólo la entropia que generaría sería impagable...


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

Fallo en campo de minas sin equipamiento adecuado.


----------



## Impresionante (20 Abr 2022)

*MIENTRAS BURBUJA ES ATACADA POR LOS GLOBALISTAS EN CONTRA DE LA VERDAD...

Diplomático ruso pide que se investiguen noticias falsas sobre posible uso de armas nucleares en Ucrania*
_Maria Zakharova enfatizó que las medidas no deben apuntar a las fuentes que difunden información errónea sobre el extracto, sino que se deben tomar medidas contra los desarrolladores y clientes de esta noticia._

MOSCÚ, 20 de abril. /TASS/. Las fuerzas del orden rusas deberían investigar la información errónea que se difunde sobre el uso potencial de armas nucleares en el país, dijo la portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Maria Zakharova, al comentar un extracto de la entrevista del ministro Sergey Lavrov sobre armas nucleares, que fue malinterpretado por varios canales en Telegram.

"Este problema, por cierto, debe ser explorado por las fuerzas del orden. Tenemos todas las leyes posibles, <...> que permiten a las fuerzas del orden investigar la historia en lo que respecta a la ley que se está violando, es decir, las leyes rusas Esta es una noticia falsa, <...> que concierne no solo a la seguridad de nuestro país, ya que se mencionan las armas nucleares", dijo Zakharova durante una transmisión en vivo por la radio Sputnik el miércoles.

En primer lugar, las medidas no deben apuntar a las fuentes que difunden información errónea sobre el extracto, sino que se deben tomar medidas contra los desarrolladores y clientes de esta noticia, enfatizó Zakharova. “Alguien ha estado fabricando estos materiales, y debe haber alguien que haya diseñado el concepto. Creo que sería correcto y oportuno investigar toda la cadena”, explicó el diplomático.

El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergey Lavrov, dijo anteriormente en una entrevista con India Today que Rusia no estaba considerando el uso de armas nucleares en Ucrania, donde solo se usarían armas convencionales.


https://tass.com/politics/1440211


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

Helicóptero ruso a la parrilla.


----------



## lasoziedad (20 Abr 2022)

*Rusia pierde la confianza en los negociadores ucranianos*

La *portavoz del Ministerio de Exteriores de Rusia, Maria Zajarova*, ha expresado este miércoles que *Moscú ha perdido ya "toda la confianza en los negociadores ucranianos"*, por lo que ha manifestado que la situación "se desarrolla sobre el terreno".

Así, ha indicado que *Rusia ya estaba preparada para que Ucrania se comportara de forma "incoherente *durante las negociaciones". "Desde la oficina de un hombre que se llama a sí mismo presidente de Ucrania se hizo una propuesta para llevar a cabo negociaciones. Rusia no la rechazó", ha explicado.

No obstante, ha matizado que posteriormente "*comenzó el circo, como siempre, por parte del régimen de Kiev". *


----------



## Arraki (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## mazuste (20 Abr 2022)

Hay que refrescar lo que Putin- gobierno ruso- , declaró para la respuesta "técnico-militar" 
que significan las operaciones especiales en Ucrania. No lo que cualquiera interpretemos
o querríamos que Rusia hiciera o realizara fuera de los objetivos establecidos. Que, dicho
sea, todo lo que no haya declarado oficialmente no es más que conjeturas caprichosas:,

_* " He tomado la decisión de llevar a cabo una operación militar especial. Su objetivo es proteger a las personas 
que han sido maltratadas por el genocidio del régimen de Kiev durante ocho años. Y para ello, nos esforzaremos
por la desmilitarización y la desnazificación de Ucrania, así como por llevar ante la justicia a los que cometieron 
numerosos crímenes sangrientos contra la población civil, incluidos los ciudadanos de la Federación Rusa.
*_
* Al mismo tiempo, nuestros planes no incluyen la ocupación de territorios ucranianos. No vamos a imponer 
nada a nadie por la fuerza. Al mismo tiempo, últimamente oímos con más frecuencia en Occidente que no se 
deben aplicar los documentos firmados por el régimen totalitario soviético que fijaron los resultados de la 
II Guerra Mundial."*
Transcript of Vladimir Putin’s speech announcing ‘special military operation’ in Ukraine):


----------



## vil. (20 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *EEUU y sus aliados reiteran que **harán pagar** a Rusia por la guerra en Ucrania..*




Hasta el puñetero lenguaje nos desarma... "harán pagar"...

Rusia NOS ESTÁ HACIENDO PAGAR... 

Se puede ser más indigente pero hay que tomarse mucho esfuerzo y sólo la entropia que generaría sería impagable...


----------



## Teuro (20 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Así, sin rebuscar mucho, ¿como este quizás?:
> 
> En referencia a uno de los tarados necrófilos que a parte de dedicarse en gran medida a poner exclusivamente gore con intención ofensiva en el hilo, se regodea de ello única y exclusivamente porque los muertos son rusos.
> 
> ...



Hay un par de foreros pro-otan que son claramente CM con cuentas creadas a finales de febrero, pero son pocas y muy controladas. Lo del grupillo de prorrusos insultones son mayoría absoluta.


----------



## lasoziedad (20 Abr 2022)

*Despidos por las sanciones occidentales*

Unos *50.000 trabajadores rusos* *han perdido sus empleo*s hasta el momento y otros *98.000 se encuentran en un periodo de vacaciones forzosas* debido al impacto de las* sanciones occidentales y la retirada de empresas internacionales del mercado ruso*, señaló hoy el *Ministerio de Empleo y Protección Social. *

El *alcalde de Moscú, Serguéi Sobianin*, afirmó el martes que unas *200.000 personas pueden perder su trabajo en la capital* debido al cierre de empresas extranjeras. 

A finales de marzo dijo que alrededor de *300 compañías internacionales cesaron su actividad en Moscú. *Pudov alegó que, a pesar de los despidos, vacaciones forzosas y empleos de media jornada, a principios de la primavera "se contrataron más de 2,5 millones de personas".


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA | Pedro Sánchez viajará a Ucrania para poder añadir una foto con chaleco y casco militar a su book.


----------



## arriondas (20 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Juguetes llegando rápidamente a Ucrania.



Y pronto para Cañamina, como los T-72 y los S-300.


----------



## JAGGER (20 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Los palestinos también son semitas, y por tanto hermanos vuestros. Estas tú para hablar, lo llevamos viendo décadas.



Los árabes son los ocupantes, igual que Rusia.


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

Joder.pero que payaso y pesao mas grande eres.....bot-GILIPOLLAS.......


----------



## lasoziedad (20 Abr 2022)

*El presidente del Consejo Europeo llega a Kiev*

El *presidente del Consejo Europeo, Charles Michel*, viajó hoy a *Ucrania*, dos días después de que su presidente, Volodímir Zelenski, cumplimentara y tramitara el formulario para solicitar el reconocimiento del país como aspirante a ingresar en la Unión Europea (UE).

"*En Kiev hoy, el corazón de una Europa libre y democrática*", escribió Michel, a través de su cuenta en twitter, junto con una fotografía de su llegada en tren a la capital ucraniana.

El viaje del presidente del Consejo Europeo, que no había sido anunciado previamente, sigue al realizado el pasado 8 de abril por la presidenta de la Comisión Europea (CE), Ursula von der Leyen, y el alto representante de Política Exterior comunitario, Josep Borrell.


----------



## vettonio (20 Abr 2022)

*¡¡¡Última hora!!!*

Por ahora es la única fuente, pendiente confirmación.

*La corte británica decide conceder la extradición de Assange a Gusania.*


----------



## otroyomismo (20 Abr 2022)

que cosas mas raras pasan, eh






Mysterious: ex-deputy head of Gazprombank killed with his wife and daughter in Moscow


A mysterious murder case in Moscow is currently occupying the authorities: the former vice president of the Russian Gazprombank Vladislav Avayev (50) was found dead in his apartment, as were his wife and daughter Maria (13). A relative had previously tried to reach the family by phone several...



www.vikendi.net





Traido de otro foro, alguien comenta que igual se lo han cargado por apropiarse de la pasta que estaba destinada a "comprar" a los ucranianos para recibir a los ruskis con los brazos abiertos


(si, sacado de un foro "mas conspi" que este  )


----------



## Malevich (20 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> La falta de vergüenza



Otro patriota de postal.
Pura caspa. España es un páramo de estupidez y mediocridad.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (20 Abr 2022)

Soy yo o el foro va como el culo?


----------



## Proletario Blanco (20 Abr 2022)

La mierda apoya a la mierda. Mierda roja apoya a mierda roja.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (20 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Residual si, 10 millones de votos de 80 millones, es residual.
> No sabéis ni diferenciar Legislativas de presidenciales, y aquí estáis rebuznando



En otros tiempos se hicieron con el control del país con menos apoyos.

Yo no subestimaría a nadie.

Y como Putin no consiga una victoria rotunda veremos qué pasa en Rusia.


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

*Noruega envía un centenar de misiles antiaéreos más a Ucrania*
El Gobierno noruego ha anunciado el envío de un centenar más de misiles antiaéreos a *Ucrania*, como parte de la ayuda militar en el conflicto bélico contra* Rusia*.

Las autoridades noruegas habían autorizado anteriormente varias donaciones de armas a las fuerzas ucranianas, sumando en total 4.000 baterías antiaéreas y otro tipo de equipamiento militar.

"El conflicto en *Ucrania* puede ser duradero y el país depende del apoyo internacional contra la agresión rusa. Por eso el Gobierno ha decidido donar misiles antiaéreos a *Ucrania*", señaló en un comunicado el ministro de Defensa, Bjørn Arild Gram.


----------



## vettonio (20 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *¡¡¡Última hora!!!*
> 
> Por ahora es la única fuente, pendiente confirmación.
> 
> *La corte británica decide conceder la extradición de Assange a Gusania.*



Confirmado en muchos medios, desde la propia Wikileaks, France Press...

*La decisión pasa ahora a manos de la ministra del Interior del Reino Unido, Priti Patel *


----------



## Teuro (20 Abr 2022)

Joder, con los errores que da. Menos mal que yo ya superé el error 502, pero claro, el nuevo me ha dejado acojonado.


----------



## capitán almeida (20 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



за победу carajo!!!
y que le den a la pandilla mefítica del gaviotón


----------



## EUROPIA (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Guaguei (20 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> ​
> Y seguro que ha querido ser "suave" para no enfadar demasiado al hijoPutin.



EL PAIS
yo no escucho que lo diga


----------



## Hubardo (20 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Soy yo o el foro va como el culo?



Me imagino que está siendo atacado por hackers. El hecho es que es el único foro que da una visión balanceada del conflicto. Tienes al chusco repitiendo como un loro lo que dicen los telediarios y luego gente que postea información más desde la visión rusa. Querer boprrar un punto de vista ya dice mucho de la dictadura de pensamiento único a la que nos dirigimos.


----------



## Malevich (20 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> No, eso son en las legislativas.
> 
> En las Presidenciales, obtuvo un 10% de votos.
> Pero si hace falta explicamos las diferencias entre legislativas y presidenciales, que parece que no está muy clara la diferencia
> ...



Estuvieron a punto de voltear al borracho debido al desastre económico y al asalto a la casa blanca pero la CIA hizo bien su trabajo y ganó el que tenía que ganar.
Boris el borracho, el amigote de occidente.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Abr 2022)

El ejército ucraniano está comenzando a colapsar. Entramos en una fase definitiva en el que el conflicto regional puede saltar a internacional.


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Guaguei (20 Abr 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> La mierda apoya a la mierda. Mierda roja apoya a mierda roja.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1031150



que tormento de gente ideologizada los unos y los otros, mejor les hubiera dado por el futbol


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## lapetus (20 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> dos días después de que su presidente, Volodímir Zelenski, cumplimentara y tramitara el formulario para solicitar el reconocimiento del país como aspirante a ingresar en la Unión Europea (UE).



Esta es la jugada maestra de USA: yo te apoyo y eso, pero que te financie Alemania que para eso perdieron la guerra. Los alemanes deben estar que trinan, les están metiendo en la unión una rémora de un tamaño importante, y que será receptora neta de ayudas por muchos años.

Lo mismo hicieron los americanos con España, nos enchufaron a la vaca europea muy a pesar de Francia y Alemania.

Llegará un punto en que Alemania, Holanda, y los nórdicos digan basta.


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

Inteligencia de Ucrania: FSB arresta al representante de Rusia en la parte ocupada del óblast de Luhansk.

La inteligencia de Ucrania dijo que Moscú comenzó a “limpiar” sus representantes en Donbas por “fallas en el frente”. Igor Kornet se encuentra actualmente recluido en un centro de detención en Rostov-on-Don.


----------



## vettonio (20 Abr 2022)

_GEROMAN

Otros 35 marines salieron hoy de Azovstal. Tuvieron mucha suerte, sobrevivieron.Y lograron escapar sin ser vistos por los nazis, que no se dan por vencidos al amenazar con disparar por la espalda a los soldados que se rinden. 

(Hay vídeos que lo demuestran)_


----------



## Zepequenhô (20 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *El presidente del Consejo Europeo llega a Kiev*



Esta guerra es rara de cojones. Está todo el mundo haciendo turismo en Kiev.

¿No se supone que los rusos están machacando toda Ucrania?


----------



## Guaguei (20 Abr 2022)

sigan mandando mas armas que se nos acaban rapido, hay que desgastar a rusia


----------



## vettonio (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Bishop (20 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hay un par de foreros pro-otan que son claramente CM con cuentas creadas a finales de febrero, pero son pocas y muy controladas. Lo del grupillo de prorrusos insultones son mayoría absoluta.



¿Un par? ¿Pocas? Esos tan nuevos de febrero, a decir verdad tampoco son preocupantes del todo. Preocupan más los que tienen cuenta de más de 1 ó 2 años y no suelen ser tan burdos. Esos sí que saben lo que se hacen.

Yo no digo que no haya insultones prorrusos, ni tampoco CM prorrusos. Y troles también. Evidentemente los hay y se ven a la legua. Ahora bien, de ahí a que sean mayoría absoluta, permíteme dudarlo. Tan sólo tienes que ver esos hilos que mencionaba (y de temática similar), tienes bastantes ejemplos de lo contrario. Pero bueno, no creo que merezca la pena que perdamos el tiempo en ponernos a buscar y contabilizar, de el resultado que tenga que dar. Tenemos un buen surtido de ambos.

De todas formas mi punto era el porqué de ese forero que había puesto en el ignore a otro. Y sin entrar a discernir a cuando es simplemente agradecer un aporte de información, un análisis, que simplemente se está de acuerdo o verdadero chupapollismo; si lo queremos ver como tal, este está extendido también en los otros hilos. Y a decir verdad, es extensible a casi cualquier hilo/temática donde se formen "bandos".


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

Eres gilipollas, definitivamente.,,,,,, Tú como el cromosome, acaparando cromosomas extra


----------



## pemebe (20 Abr 2022)

Como China influye en el conflicto.









China pledges to strengthen Russia ties amid war in Ukraine


Chinese officials have pledged to strengthen ties with their Russian counterparts amid Moscow’s war with Ukraine. In a statement on Tuesday, China’s Foreign Ministry said that its Vice Foreign Min…




thehill.com





*Funcionarios chinos se han comprometido a reforzar los lazos con sus homólogos rusos en medio de la guerra de Moscú con Ucrania. *

En un comunicado el martes, el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de China dijo que su viceministro de Asuntos Exteriores Le Yucheng se reunió con el embajador de Rusia en China, Andrey Ivanovich Denisov, y los dos líderes discutieron puntos de vista sobre las relaciones bilaterales y la situación internacional y regional.

Le mencionó cómo China y Rusia han mantenido un alto nivel de desarrollo y relación estratégica en varios campos durante los últimos años, citando un aumento de casi el 30 por ciento en el comercio entre los dos países este año que ascendió a 38.300 millones de dólares. 

*"Independientemente de cómo cambie el panorama internacional, China seguirá reforzando la coordinación estratégica con Rusia para una cooperación en la que todos salgan ganando, salvaguardando conjuntamente los intereses comunes de los dos países y promoviendo la construcción de un nuevo tipo de relaciones internacionales y una comunidad con un futuro compartido para la humanidad",* dijo Le en un comunicado. 

En otra declaración, Denisov dijo que Rusia tiene previsto continuar su asociación con sus homólogos chinos. 

*"Rusia siempre considera el desarrollo de las relaciones con China como su prioridad diplomática y está dispuesta a seguir profundizando en la coordinación estratégica integral bilateral y en la cooperación práctica integral en la dirección establecida por los dos jefes de Estado, para beneficiar continuamente a los dos pueblos y salvaguardar la equidad y la justicia internacionales",* dijo Denisov. 

China se ha mantenido del lado de Rusia durante toda la invasión, oponiéndose también a las sanciones que las potencias y empresas occidentales han impuesto a Rusia.


----------



## mandacjnes (20 Abr 2022)

Una visión más amplia de la guerra, los intereses de EEUU en provocar esta "guerra mundial".

Michael Hudson: El dólar devora al euro
Yves Smith 7 de abril de 2022

Aquí Yves. La guerra de sanciones de Occidente contra Rusia no cambiará el resultado del conflicto en Ucrania. Rusia prevalecerá, pero el aspecto del acuerdo es una cuestión muy abierta. Sin embargo, algo que es más evidente es que las economías de la mayoría de los países europeos, y el euro, sufrirán. Michael Hudson sostiene que no son daños colaterales, sino objetivos previstos.

Hudson señala que Europa no tiene perspectivas de obtener suficiente GNL de EE.UU. hasta al menos 2024 debido a la necesidad de aumentar la capacidad de los puertos. El lector PlutoniumKun ha descrito que una limitación aún mayor son los buques cisterna. Sólo Corea del Sur construye buques de transporte de GNL y ya tiene una cartera de pedidos completa. Un reciente artículo de OilPrice señalaba que los fraccionadores estadounidenses también tendrán dificultades para aumentar la producción, debido a la escasez de insumos clave como la arena de fracturación, el equipo, el cemento e incluso los tubos de acero.

Europa parece tener la esperanza de que las sanciones perjudiquen tanto a Rusia que tenga que ceder antes de que llegue el frío invernal. Pero esto ignora el hecho de que no hay pruebas de que Rusia esté pasando por ninguna dificultad real todavía, y su capacidad para gestionar la escasez de productos importantes suministrados por Europa, como piezas de automóviles y aeroespaciales, aún no se ha puesto a prueba.

Además, la Rusia de los años noventa sufrió tremendas privaciones, mucho peores que las que probablemente se produzcan a corto o incluso a medio plazo, y los rusos consideran este conflicto como una crisis existencial. Ah, y por si fuera poco, Estados Unidos no ha mostrado ninguna intención de suavizar las sanciones, incluso si Rusia capitulara mañana. ¿Qué ganan exactamente los europeos con esto?

Hudson explica que la trayectoria actual tiene altas probabilidades de que la eurozona registre déficits comerciales sostenidos con EE.UU., que resultarán difíciles de gestionar dada su falta de autoridad fiscal central y su banco central de línea dura.

Por Michael Hudson, profesor investigador de Economía en la Universidad de Missouri, Kansas City, e investigador asociado en el Instituto de Economía Levy del Bard College. Su último libro es "Y perdónales sus deudas": Lending, Foreclosure and Redemption from Bronze Age Finance to the Jubilee Year

Ahora está claro que la Nueva Guerra Fría se planificó hace más de un año, con una seria estrategia asociada a la percepción de Estados Unidos de bloquear el Nord Stream 2 como parte de su objetivo de impedir que Europa Occidental ("la OTAN") busque la prosperidad mediante el comercio y la inversión mutuos con China y Rusia.

Tal y como anunciaron el presidente Biden y los informes de seguridad nacional de Estados Unidos, China fue vista como el principal enemigo. A pesar del útil papel de China para permitir que las empresas estadounidenses reduzcan los salarios de la mano de obra mediante la desindustrialización de la economía de Estados Unidos en beneficio de China, se reconoció que el crecimiento de esta última representaba el terror definitivo: la prosperidad a través del socialismo. Es ese choque de sistemas económicos -la industrialización socialista frente al capitalismo financiero neoliberal- el que siempre ha sido el gran enemigo de la economía rentista que se ha apoderado de la mayoría de las naciones en el siglo transcurrido desde que terminó la Primera Guerra Mundial, y especialmente desde la década de 1980.

En esta Nueva Guerra Fría contra China, la estrategia de Estados Unidos consistía en arrebatar a China sus aliados económicos más probables, especialmente Rusia, Asia Central, Asia Meridional y Asia Oriental. La cuestión era por dónde empezar el reparto y el aislamiento.

Los estrategas estadounidenses veían en Rusia la mejor oportunidad para el aislamiento, tanto de China como de la eurozona de la OTAN.

Se elaboró una secuencia de sanciones cada vez más severas -y esperemos que fatales- contra Rusia para impedir que la OTAN comerciara con ella. Todo lo que se necesitaba para encender el terremoto geopolítico era un casus belli.

Eso se arregló fácilmente. La Nueva Guerra Fría podría haberse iniciado en Oriente Próximo, por la resistencia a la apropiación de los campos petrolíferos iraquíes por parte de Estados Unidos, o contra Irán y los países que le ayudan a sobrevivir económicamente, o en África Oriental. Se han elaborado planes para golpes de Estado, revoluciones de colores y cambios de régimen en todas estas zonas, y el ejército estadounidense en África se ha reforzado con especial rapidez en los últimos dos años. Pero Ucrania ha sido atacada durante ocho años, desde el golpe de estado de Maidan en 2014, y ofrecía la oportunidad de la mayor primera victoria en esta confrontación contra China, Rusia y sus aliados.

Así que las regiones rusoparlantes de Donetsk y Luhansk fueron bombardeadas con creciente intensidad, y cuando Rusia seguía absteniéndose de responder, al parecer se elaboraron planes para un gran enfrentamiento en febrero pasado: un fuerte ataque ucraniano occidental organizado por asesores estadounidenses y armado por la OTAN.

La defensa por parte de Rusia de las dos provincias del este de Ucrania y su posterior destrucción militar del ejército, la marina y la fuerza aérea ucranianos durante los últimos dos meses se ha utilizado como excusa para empezar a imponer el programa de sanciones diseñado por Estados Unidos que estamos viendo desarrollarse hoy. Europa occidental ha seguido a pies juntillas.

En lugar de comprar gas, petróleo y cereales alimentarios rusos, los comprará a Estados Unidos, junto con un fuerte aumento de las importaciones de armas.

Y continua


----------



## mandacjnes (20 Abr 2022)

La posible caída del tipo de cambio euro/dólar

Por lo tanto, es conveniente examinar cómo esta guerra económica puede afectar a la balanza de pagos de Europa Occidental y, por lo tanto, al tipo de cambio del euro frente al dólar.

El comercio y la inversión europeos antes de la Guerra para crear sanciones habían prometido una creciente prosperidad mutua entre Alemania, Francia y otros países de la OTAN frente a Rusia y China. Rusia proporcionaba abundante energía a un precio competitivo, y este suministro energético iba a dar un salto cualitativo con Nord Stream 2. Europa iba a obtener las divisas para pagar este creciente comercio de importación mediante una combinación de exportación de más manufacturas industriales a Rusia y de inversión de capital en la reconstrucción de la economía rusa, por ejemplo, por parte de las empresas automovilísticas alemanas, la aviación y la inversión financiera. Este comercio e inversión bilaterales se han interrumpido, durante muchos, muchos años, dada la confiscación por parte de la OTAN de las reservas de divisas de Rusia guardadas en euros y libras esterlinas.

En su lugar, los países de la OTAN comprarán GNL estadounidense, para cuando puedan gastar los miles de millones de dólares en la construcción de una capacidad portuaria suficiente, quizás en 2024. (Buena suerte hasta entonces.) La escasez de energía elevará bruscamente el precio mundial del gas y del petróleo. Estos países también aumentarán sus compras de armas al complejo militar-industrial estadounidense. La compra casi pánica también elevará su precio. Y los precios de los alimentos también subirán como consecuencia de la desesperada escasez de cereales que se producirá, por un lado, por el cese de las importaciones de Rusia y, por otro, por la escasez de fertilizantes de amoníaco fabricados con gas.

Estas tres dinámicas comerciales reforzarán el dólar frente al euro. La pregunta es: ¿cómo equilibrará Europa sus pagos internacionales con Estados Unidos? ¿Qué tiene para exportar que la economía estadounidense acepte mientras sus propios intereses proteccionistas ganan influencia, ahora que el libre comercio mundial está muriendo rápidamente?

La respuesta es: no mucho. Entonces, ¿qué hará Europa?

Podría hacer una modesta propuesta. Ahora que Europa ha dejado prácticamente de ser un estado políticamente independiente, empieza a parecerse más a Panamá y Liberia, centros bancarios offshore con "bandera de conveniencia" que no son verdaderos "estados" porque no emiten su propia moneda, sino que utilizan el dólar estadounidense. Dado que la eurozona se ha creado con unas esposas monetarias que limitan su capacidad de crear dinero para gastarlo en la economía más allá del límite del 3% del PIB, ¿por qué no tirar simplemente la toalla financiera y adoptar el dólar estadounidense, como Ecuador, Somalia y las Islas Turcas y Caicos? Eso daría a los inversores extranjeros seguridad contra la depreciación de la moneda en su creciente comercio y su financiación de las exportaciones.

Para Europa, la alternativa es que el coste en dólares de su deuda externa sea asumido para financiar su creciente déficit comercial con Estados Unidos en materia de petróleo, armas y alimentos.

Para Estados Unidos, se trata de una hegemonía del dólar con esteroides, al menos con respecto a Europa. El continente se convertiría en una versión algo mayor de Puerto Rico.

El dólar frente a las monedas del Sur Global

Es probable que la "guerra de Ucrania" en su versión completa como Nueva Guerra Fría dure al menos una década, quizás dos, ya que Estados Unidos extiende la lucha entre el neoliberalismo y el socialismo para abarcar un conflicto mundial. Además de la conquista económica de Europa por parte de Estados Unidos, sus estrategas buscan encerrar a los países africanos, sudamericanos y asiáticos en una línea similar a la planeada para Europa.

El fuerte aumento de los precios de la energía y de los alimentos golpeará duramente a las economías deficitarias en alimentos y en petróleo, al mismo tiempo que sus deudas extranjeras denominadas en dólares con los tenedores de bonos y los bancos están venciendo y el tipo de cambio del dólar está subiendo. Muchos países africanos y latinoamericanos -junto con el norte de África- se enfrentan a la disyuntiva de pasar hambre, recortar el uso de la gasolina y la electricidad, o pedir prestados los dólares para cubrir su dependencia del comercio con Estados Unidos.

Se ha hablado de la emisión de nuevos DEG por parte del FMI para financiar los crecientes déficits comerciales y de pagos. Pero este tipo de crédito siempre viene con una cuerda atada. El FMI tiene su propia política de sancionar a los países que no obedecen la política de Estados Unidos. La primera exigencia de Estados Unidos será que estos países boicoteen a Rusia, China y su emergente alianza comercial y monetaria de autoayuda. "¿Por qué habríamos de darles DEG o concederles nuevos préstamos en dólares, si simplemente van a gastarlos en Rusia, China y otros países que hemos declarado enemigos?", preguntarán los funcionarios estadounidenses.

Al menos, este es el plan. No me sorprendería ver que algún país africano se convirtiera en la "próxima Ucrania", con tropas proxy estadounidenses (todavía hay muchos defensores de los wahabitas y mercenarios) contra los ejércitos y las poblaciones de los países que buscan alimentarse con grano de la granja rusa y petróleo o gas de los pozos rusos.

La economía mundial se está inflamando, y Estados Unidos se ha preparado para una respuesta militar y la militarización de su propio comercio de exportación de petróleo y productos agrícolas, el comercio de armas y las demandas para que los países elijan a qué lado del Nuevo Telón de Acero desean unirse.


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Remequilox (20 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Interesante vídeo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El gobierno ucraniano ya les dijo que si se rendían, los mataban.
Así que solo tiene la opción de elegir quien los mata, si ellos mismos (suicidio), los rusos, o los ucranianos.
O eso de pedir asilo político en un tercer país.


----------



## mazuste (20 Abr 2022)

¿Profético? ¿Es alegórico? ¿Es el arte imitando la vida?

Un globo aerostático de colores ucranianos se estrella en Melbourne, Australia.
Watch as hot air balloon crash-lands in Melbourne residential street







Zepequenhô dijo:


> Esta guerra es rara de cojones. Está todo el mundo haciendo turismo en Kiev.
> 
> ¿No se supone que los rusos están machacando toda Ucrania?



Debe ser el nuevo apelativo para la ciudad polaca de Rzeszow


----------



## Zepequenhô (20 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Debe ser el nuevo apelativo para la ciudad polaca de Rzeszow



Es una opción.

Otra opción es que los rusos estén siendo muy contenidos, y en cambio, los medios de comunicación nos estén vendiendo otra cosa.


----------



## vil. (20 Abr 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Esta guerra es rara de cojones. Está todo el mundo haciendo turismo en Kiev.
> 
> ¿No se supone que los rusos están machacando toda Ucrania?



Lo de hacer turismo en los TANATORIOS como que no parece muy de ser bocado de buen gusto para nadie, pero es correcto con el que ha hecho por ti algo, por poco que sea, ¿no te parece?...

Lo grave es que el "turismo" de los mandatarios europeos es de HOSPITAL y van a visitar al enfermo, mientras le insuflan algo de aire, pero NO QUIEREN PAGAR la OPERACIÓN, que es lo que lo salvaría... eso sí OXIGENO para que no acabe de morir se le sigue dando y mientras algo de compañía al familiar Zelenski... en fin...


----------



## Zepequenhô (20 Abr 2022)

What happens to weapons sent to Ukraine? The US doesn't really know - Egypt Independent 

¿Qué sucede con las armas enviadas a Ucrania? Los EEUU no lo saben en realidad.


----------



## crocodile (20 Abr 2022)

Putiniano como el mismo dijo se va a limitar a ocupar el Donbas y nada más, otra cosa es lo que sobre el terreno ocurra y que le obligue a ampliar esa ocupación porque desde luego con sólo Donbas Rusia tendría una frontera otanica hostil a las puertas de sus fronteras.


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

Para los interesados en el análisis económico, dejo aquí un análisis muy bueno de Oscar Vara sore el efecto de las sanciones económicas a Rusia.


----------



## Mongolo471 (20 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Eres gilipollas, definitivamente.,,,,,, Tú como el cromosome, acaparando cromosomas extra



ehhhhh, qué ese soy yo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Abr 2022)

Lentamente Popasnaya cae bajo el control de la LPR. Los soldados ucranianos han comenzado a rendirse en masa.


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 Abr 2022)

Noche movidita la de hoy. Perdonar si repito algo, es imposible retroceder tres páginas seguidas sin que me salga algún error xxx de los cojones. Puto Calopez.


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

Putin yo creo que celebrará el fin de la guerra el día del Desfile de la Victoria... Eso si, lo que celebrará es una victoria completamente pírrica


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (20 Abr 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Leo y sigo relativamente a Rafael Poch. Tienes enlace o recuerdas esa charla?




El vídeo que cito es un resumen de la intervención de Rafael Poch.


Spoiler






Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> En el siguiente vídeo ya citado en posts anteriores el periodista Rafael Poch hace referencia a unos ejercicios de la OTAN en Crimea en el año 2012 cuyo escenario era una sublevación ultranacionalista.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...







Aquí la charla completa.


----------



## Guaguei (20 Abr 2022)

BRVTAL


----------



## Argentium (20 Abr 2022)

Leyendo por ahí una receta muy antigua me encuentro a los Estados Unidos en los ingredientes fundamentales en la tragedia de diferentes pueblos, como en los últimos 70 años. 

_Dr. Fidel Castro* ¿considera usted decisiva la ayuda militar de Estados Unidos y la permanencia de instructores norteamericanos en Cuba para el sostenimiento de Batista en el poder?*_

_- Naturalmente, estamos completamente seguros de que la ayuda de armas de Estados Unidos a la dictadura de Batista con distintos pretextos han servido para alargar mas no para evitar la caída del dictador porque el final de este régimen es cosa decretada por la voluntad de nuestro pueblo y nada ni nadie lo podrá impedir. Esa ayuda ha servido para asesinar cubanos, esa ayuda implica una franca intervención en los asuntos internos de Cuba a lo que no tienen derecho los Estados Unidos de América y no solamente son los Estados Unidos sino que también los dictadores Trujillo y Somoza han estado abasteciendo de armas a la dictadura de Batista para combatir a la revolución._


----------



## EGO (20 Abr 2022)

Dia de la marmota.

Vuelven los CM prorusitos con sus mapas y flechas,anunciando grandes conquistas y victorias.

En unos dias llegara la cruda realidad: columnas de rusos incineradas o paradas por falta de suministros.


----------



## Guaguei (20 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Eres gilipollas, definitivamente.,,,,,, Tú como el cromosome, acaparando cromosomas extra



Le has arruinado la exclusiva
mandanos exclusivas que sean mas que una foto de alguien en un tweet


pedro sanchez insiste en que es necesaria una bajada drastica de impuestos y de todos los impuestos para todos los ciudadanos


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> ehhhhh, qué ese soy yo.



Que vá....es para el payaso del foro.


----------



## visaman (20 Abr 2022)

enemigo a las puertas o algo


----------



## arriondas (20 Abr 2022)

Will Pulido se hace eco de lo dice una cuenta de Twitter, que a su vez recoge una información de los agentes de Nexta; básicamente se dedican a sacar de contexto unas declaraciones, para que su narrativa encaje con ellas... Rigor en estado puro. Así funciona el periodismo actual.


----------



## BikeroII (20 Abr 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Gran noticia. Espero que le dejen hablar con la persona a la que llamó y de la que se mofó cruelmente pero esta vez sin móvil, cara a cara. Estoy convencido de que este cobarde, suplicaría entre lloros y vomitaría que él no lo quería hacer, que le obligaron y que es cocinero. Menuda basura humana. Deseo que le caiga toooodo el peso de la justicia rusa.



Tienen que estar permanentemente drogados estos ucros. Es imposible tienen una mínima empatía con un soldado abatido que en el campo de batalla es carne de cañón...como tú.


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## visaman (20 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> En Rusia las legislativas son para elegir la Duma, y a los corruptos que se llevarán la pasta. Para los rusos es como las elecciones al parlamento europeo.
> Votan unos 50 millones de rusos normalmente, sobre todo en el Este, e que es donde le votan a los comunistas, en los pueblos perdidos de Rusia.
> 
> Las presidenciales es donde votan todos. Cada 5 años. Votan unos 80 millones de rusos por lo general.
> Los comunistas siempre están entre 7 y 10 millones de votos en todas las elecciones.



elecciones del chollolismo pa pillar chollo y tal.

dile al tito putin que me mande la rusa prometida ya


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 Abr 2022)

Mientras tanto, en Armenia








Belgrado


----------



## lapetus (20 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Putiniano como el mismo dijo se va a limitar a ocupar el Donbas y nada más, otra cosa es lo que sobre el terreno ocurra y que le obligue a ampliar esa ocupación porque desde luego con sólo Donbas Rusia tendría una frontera otanica hostil a las puertas de sus fronteras.



Ayer mismo comenté que salvo el Donbass, Ucrania parece que va a quedar prácticamente intacta. El terreno adicional ganado por Rusia en el transcurso de la ofensiva me temo que será moneda de cambio más tarde. Y muchos de los nazis que al principio usaron para justificar la invasión serán canjeados. 

Francamente sigo sin ver los objetivos reales que persigue Rusia en esta "operación". El cambio de régimen no parece que lo persiguieran activamente. Si era la desmilitarización, se habrá conseguido de manera parcial y temporal, porque al dia siguiente de acabar la guerra occidente entra a saco con material pesado por tierra, mar y aire. Aparte de haber provocado la remilitarización de los Bálticos, Polonia, Rumanía y Finlandia.


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (20 Abr 2022)

@Afroditaa1984

Trofeos de la dirección Izyum. Regalos de Europa para Rusia.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (20 Abr 2022)

Barbie para chicas rusas.


----------



## BikeroII (20 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Esta es la jugada maestra de USA: yo te apoyo y eso, pero que te financie Alemania que para eso perdieron la guerra. Los alemanes deben estar que trinan, les están metiendo en la unión una rémora de un tamaño importante, y que será receptora neta de ayudas por muchos años.
> 
> Lo mismo hicieron los americanos con España, nos enchufaron a la vaca europea muy a pesar de Francia y Alemania.
> 
> Llegará un punto en que Alemania, Holanda, y los nórdicos digan basta.



Antes de un año España será rescatada a la griega, con corralito incluido. En verano el BCE dejará de comprar deuda española que es pura basura que solo nos compran ellos. Una vez se apague el motor de la economía española... seguiremos moviéndonos pero con el motor parado y en punto muerto.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (20 Abr 2022)

Maripoul resiste!!!

14/88


----------



## Proletario Blanco (20 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> @Afroditaa1984
> 
> Trofeos de la dirección Izyum. Regalos de Europa para Rusia.



Esto supone una mejora sustancial en la calidad del ejército orco.


----------



## Impresionante (20 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Ayer mismo comenté que salvo el Donbass, Ucrania parece que va a quedar prácticamente intacta. El terreno adicional ganado por Rusia en el transcurso de la ofensiva me temo que será moneda de cambio más tarde. Y muchos de los nazis que al principio usaron para justificar la invasión serán canjeados.
> 
> Francamente sigo sin ver los objetivos reales que persigue Rusia en esta "operación". El cambio de régimen no parece que lo persiguieran activamente. Si era la desmilitarización, se habrá conseguido de manera parcial y temporal, porque al dia siguiente de acabar la guerra occidente entra a saco con material pesado por tierra, mar y aire. Aparte de haber provocado la remilitarización de los Bálticos, Polonia, Rumanía y Finlandia.



La desmilitarización de nazis es brutal.


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

Se me ocurren infinidad de insultos, todos perfectamente aplicables a esta mercenaria a sueldo de Moscú


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 Abr 2022)

Periodismo de calidac




esvásticas en las confiterias de Rusia:


----------



## Impresionante (20 Abr 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Maripoul resiste!!!
> 
> 14/88
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1031216


----------



## Argentium (20 Abr 2022)

El modus operandi yanky es siempre el mismo desde el inicio de su imperio y ya cercano a su fin. 

De la entrevista a Fidel Castro en la Sierra Maestra:

_"Parece ser que por motivo de la propia presión que hace la opinión pública de los Estados Unidos contra la política de enviar armas a los dictadores, el gobierno de los Estados Unidos se vio en la necesidad de suprimir o embargar un embarque de armas del gobierno destinadas a Batista por los días de la huelga pero inmediatamente, cosa extraña e inesperada, comenzaron a llegar aviones desde Santo Domingo con darange (?) ametralladoras Cristóbal, bombas y toda serie de armas para combatir a la revolución y que a nosotros nos hace pensar de que también mediaron las influencias de los norteamericanos para el envío de esas armas, ha sido un método indirecto de ayudar al dictador Batista. También nosotros tuvimos noticias de que la base naval de Caimanera había sido autorizada para atender 300 cohetes al dictador Batista."_


----------



## vil. (20 Abr 2022)

En fin... El Danielito este a quíen le mete goles... jajajajaaaa... 

Que el dolar se ha fortalecido contra natura... a ver... a ver... a ver Danielito tontoelculo, que cuando hay una guerra LO NORMAL es que el dolar se fortalezca CONTRA EL RESTO DE MONEDAS y... y... y...

Ahora bien DANIELITO CHIMPUN, que la fortaleza de una moneda no se mide con respeto de otra si somos coherentes, se mide con respeto del PETROLEO, que ahí sí, Danielito chimpún efectivamente el resto de las monedas ha hecho agua, pero todas y... y... Danielito Chimpún el DOLAR TAMBIEN... es más, para que el dolar no naufragase se han ido soltando enormes reservas para evitar un disparo al alza... el problema es que con reservas, pequeño Danielillo estamos donde estamos y... si ahora nos metemos a embargos, RECEMOS para que Rusia no diga que ese gas y ese petroleo que compramos ya no irá a parar al MERCADO...

Que DANIELITO, no lo hace Rusia, porque precisa a China, que si China deja de ayudar a Rusia... a ver COMO TE LO EXPLICO, el dolar, el euro, el yuan y hasta la misma mierda valdrán lo mismo, dado que NO HAY PETROLEO SUFICIENTE para todos y ya no digo gas...

A Danielito le habría que decir que deje de decir sandeces... sería bueno para él... aquello de en boca cerrada... en fin... país...

Qué sí Danielito Chimpún que sí, que en realidad China no es que AME a Rusia, es que China lo que no va a entrar es en una guerra COMERCIAL por el escaso petroleo y gas que queden si Rusia desaparece del mercado de petroleo o gas, ni con europa, ni con el resto de países de Asia... e INDIA, Danielillo tampoco está por la labor de hacerse el arakiri o como se diga esa suerte de suicidio... 

El problema Daniel es que uno se debería dedicar a escuchar cuando no sabe... pero... en España está sistematizado aquello de que cualquiera puede opinar Y NO... eso no es así...


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## pemebe (20 Abr 2022)

*Por fin alguien sobre el terreno desde el lado Ucraniano*









'We're Are Outgunned': What A Desperate Ukrainian Commander On The Frontline Told A Journalist


"The Russian military was tasked to occupy the territories of Donetsk and Luhansk oblasts by Easter," he said, referring to Orthodox Easter on April 26, "as a gift to its Fuhrer."




www.indiatimes.com





*"Estamos superados": Lo que un desesperado comandante ucraniano en primera línea le dijo a un periodista*
por Gursharan Bhalla

En lo que ha sido descrito como la "segunda fase de la guerra" por Kiev, Rusia habría lanzado una nueva ofensiva en el este del país. La línea del frente de la región de Donetsk se vio sacudida por potentes explosiones con bombardeos en Marinka, Slavyansk y Kramatorsk, según informó la agencia de noticias Reuters citando a los medios locales.

Además, durante la ofensiva, un periodista local habló con un comandante ucraniano en la línea del frente cerca de Donetsk, en el este de Ucrania, 

El comandante ucraniano Oleksiy Danilov es actualmente el secretario del Servicio de Prensa del Consejo Nacional de Seguridad y Defensa de Ucrania.

El periodista publicó una conversación con el comandante en Twitter. Su biografía dice que ha sido periodista durante más de 12 años en Europa del Este.

Acabo de hablar con un comandante ucraniano en la línea del frente cerca de Donetsk, en el este de Ucrania, que dijo que *sus posiciones están siendo atacadas por la aviación rusa y la artillería pesada 14 horas al día.* Están "desesperados" por recibir más ayuda, dijo, superados por las armas y agotando las municiones.

Más información de Danilov, del NSDC: *"Nuestros militares están defendiendo, no estamos rindiendo nuestros territorios".

"Los militares rusos tenían la tarea de ocupar los territorios de las provincias de Donetsk y Luhansk para la Pascua", dijo, refiriéndose a la Pascua ortodoxa del 26 de abril, "como un regalo para su Führer".*

"Danilov continuó: *"Hay que evacuar a los residentes de las zonas de la línea del frente o de las zonas donde tienen lugar las hostilidades.* Dijo: *"Es un error creer que ya hemos ganado la guerra"*, en una aparente referencia a las fuerzas ucranianas que están haciendo retroceder a las fuerzas rusas en torno a Kiev".


"Putin no ha cancelado la tarea de destruir a Ucrania como Estado y destruir nuestro liderazgo político", añadió Danilov durante un teletón nacional. *"La guerra continúa y será difícil, queda mucho por hacer para asegurar nuestra victoria"*.

Miller también dijo que Danilov afirmó que el NSDC de Ucrania no ha confirmado la presencia del oligarca ruso y jefe de la PMC de Wagner, Yevgeny Prigozhin, en la región oriental de Luhansk.

- Christopher Miller (@ChristopherJM) 18 de abril de 2022


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (20 Abr 2022)

La misma rigurosidad que tus fuentes.... gente marginal, conspiranoica etc....

No todos los prorusos son conspiranoicos pero todos los conspiranoicos son prorusos.....


----------



## bubibartra (20 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Ayer mismo comenté que salvo el Donbass, Ucrania parece que va a quedar prácticamente intacta. El terreno adicional ganado por Rusia en el transcurso de la ofensiva me temo que será moneda de cambio más tarde. Y muchos de los nazis que al principio usaron para justificar la invasión serán canjeados.
> 
> Francamente sigo sin ver los objetivos reales que persigue Rusia en esta "operación". El cambio de régimen no parece que lo persiguieran activamente. Si era la desmilitarización, se habrá conseguido de manera parcial y temporal, porque al dia siguiente de acabar la guerra occidente entra a saco con material pesado por tierra, mar y aire. Aparte de haber provocado la remilitarización de los Bálticos, Polonia, Rumanía y Finlandia.



Kherson es casi imposible que la suelten. Garantiza la independencia y seguridad de Crimea y los gobernantes de Crimea han pedido la anexión alto y claro


----------



## circodelia2 (20 Abr 2022)

Parece que ha sido una noche movidita





__





Rusia afirma haber matado a 40 soldados y atacado más de mil objetivos militares en Ucrania durante la noche






www.msn.com


----------



## lapetus (20 Abr 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> rescatada a la griega, con corralito incluido



El rescate se está produciendo ya de tapadillo, lleva unos años produciéndose, pero lo disfrazan de ayudas COVID y de ayudas por la guerra.
No hacen falta hombres de negro porque la casta en todas sus facciones es fiel cumplidora de los mandatos de Bruselas.
No veo una situación a la Griega porque es un país "too big to fail".

Pero veo que, a nivel continental, Europa se puede pegar el ostión en su conjunto. Italia está igualmente quebrada e intervenida. Y Francia no acaba de arrancar. La subida de la energía se puede llevar a la UE y al Euro por delante, sobre todo si se empeñan en hacerle ascos al gas Ruso.

Al dia siguiente de que echen a España fuera del Euro, entonces sí, corralito.


----------



## visaman (20 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Hasta el puñetero lenguaje nos desarma... "harán pagar"...
> 
> Rusia NOS ESTÁ HACIENDO PAGAR...
> 
> Se puede ser más indigente pero hay que tomarse mucho esfuerzo y sólo la entropia que generaría sería impagable...



y luego llegara la chortina ukra te camela y al final jenarizado y con una mano delante y otra atrás acabas


----------



## ATDTn (20 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> siempre me he preguntado si se vengo lo de carrero, hubo alguna figura relevant





TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Gran noticia. Espero que le dejen hablar con la persona a la que llamó y de la que se mofó cruelmente pero esta vez sin móvil, cara a cara. Estoy convencido de que este cobarde, suplicaría entre lloros y vomitaría que él no lo quería hacer, que le obligaron y que es cocinero. Menuda basura humana. Deseo que le caiga toooodo el peso de la justicia rusa.



Le van a llover ostias a este y no me da ninguna lástima. Que vayan a defenderlo las ONGs chulas estás.
Probablemente se lo follen en una cárcel rusa. O antes. O peor.


----------



## Guaguei (20 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Para los interesados en el análisis económico, dejo aquí un análisis muy bueno de Oscar Vara sore el efecto de las sanciones económicas a Rusia.



Oscar Vara de la Sexta, hablando de desplomes del Rublo, pero nada de lo que le viene a Europa, ¿no ves que es lo de siempre?


ELPAIS, LASEXTA
seguimos sin escuchar nada de la señora, y ese tipo del video es colaborador o lo que sea de la sexta
y si fuese verdad esa señora no deberia durar mucho en el puesto, sera que es una banquera de la global bank mafia, y que la señora esta dando los ultimos coletazos y que estaria ahi por algun interes de rusia y de la oligarquia y que no creo que ahora sea necesaria


en el articulo del tweet, no sale texto o por lo menos no a mi, solo titular, han lanzado un titular y ya esta








El banco central de Rusia advierte de que la economía se hundirá en el segundo trimestre y Putin desoye el aviso


La presidenta del organismo alerta sobre el impacto de las sanciones impuestas por la guerra en Ucrania y la elevada inflación




elpais.com


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 Abr 2022)

¿Cuánto tardarán en culpabilizar a los rusos de exhumaciones y profanación de cadáveres?


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

Tiro al blanco


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (20 Abr 2022)

???????????????????????????


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## vil. (20 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> y luego llegara la chortina ukra te camela y al final jenarizado y con una mano delante y otra atrás acabas



Siendo foro de economía y visto con cierta óptica... 

Los ucranianos se llevan nuestros euros, nosotros importamos sus mujeres para nuestros... visto con perspectiva de génaro, pues; podría interpretarse como heteriopatriarcado pagafantil...


----------



## Guaguei (20 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Tiro al blanco



Una pregunta , te prometo que es una curiosidad, ya antes eras de EL PAIS y LA SEXTA, o es ahora a raiz del conflicto?


----------



## visaman (20 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> El ejército ucraniano está comenzando a colapsar. Entramos en una fase definitiva en el que el conflicto regional puede saltar a internacional.



tienes protección contra chortinas ukras de seducción masiva?


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

Algo se está quemando cerca del Ayuntamiento de Moscú.


----------



## Jotagb (20 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> ​
> Y seguro que ha querido ser "suave" para no enfadar demasiado al hijoPutin.



Tío las mierdas que escribes no le interesan a nadie creo, ni a la mismísima sexta. Ni los cms de newtrall te dan un zanks. Debes de llevar una vida apasionante creyéndose el líder de la OTAN o algo.


----------



## pemebe (20 Abr 2022)

Curiosidad:

Global times (chino): U*kraine crisis*
Indian times (india) U*kraine crisis*

Le Monde (Frances: Guerre en Ukraine
El mundo (Español): Guerra en Ucrania
La Reppublica (Italiano) GUERRA UCRAINA-RUSSIA
Corriere della sera/Italiano): La guerra in Ucraina
The Washinton Post(EEUU): War in Ukraine
The Sun (GB): Ukraine war.


----------



## mazuste (20 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Putiniano como el mismo dijo se va a limitar a ocupar el Donbas y nada más, otra cosa es lo que sobre el terreno ocurra y que le obligue a ampliar esa ocupación porque desde luego con sólo Donbas Rusia tendría una frontera otanica hostil a las puertas de sus fronteras.



También dijo que la OTAN debe regresar a las fronteras de 1997, 
como prueba de respeto a la seguridad propuesta por Rusia, sino
Rusia se encargará de que así sea...Y, desde luego, Ucrania ya no
tendrá ninguna capacidad militar relevante, independientemente
como queden distribuidos políticamente sus actuales territorios.


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Tío las mierdas que escribes no le interesan a nadie creo, ni a la mismísima sexta. Ni los cms de newtrall te dan un zanks. Debes de llevar una vida apasionante creyéndose el líder de la OTAN o algo.



Puto envidioso de mierda...131.892 zanks..ala a tomar porculo que seguro que te gusta rata.....


----------



## tomasjos (20 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Will Pulido se hace eco de lo dice una cuenta de Twitter, que a su vez recoge una información de los agentes de Nexta; básicamente se dedican a sacar de contexto unas declaraciones, para que su narrativa encaje con ellas... Rigor en estado puro. Así funciona el periodismo actual.



Hay que ser friki para hacerse llamar Will cuando te llamas Guillermo. Es patético.


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## tomasjos (20 Abr 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Maripoul resiste!!!
> 
> 14/88
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1031216



Esos dos números le califican a usted cómo nazi. Las FCSE tomarán nota de su IP, usted sabrá.


----------



## visaman (20 Abr 2022)

na la supuesta crisis al forero seronoser se la suda ha invertido 30000rublos en acciones de Gasprom


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Abr 2022)

[Karma del bueno] Han apresado en MARIUPOL al soldado ucraniano que llamaba a las madres de los soldados rusos muertos desde sus móviles para burlarse


Iván Zaliznyak, del Batallón Azov. Aunque todavía por confirmar. Solo hay el siguiente video rulando por redes sociales y está pixelado, desconozco fuente original, pero sí que parece que sea él. Pero primero recordemos: y aquí el desenlace:




www.burbuja.info





*ZELENSKY MANDA APOYOS AL SOLDADO : SE LE VE AGUSTO Y CONFIADO *

Lobos Esteparios ZELENSKY PULP REMIX









*A TOPISIMO SIEMPRE A TOPISIMO*

VIDEO CON SUBS EN ESPAÑOL ZELENSKY A LO SCARFACE PACO 0:32

MARE MIA ZELENSKY 
COMO VAS !!!  VAS COMO QUIERES 

EL POLITICO ACTOR QUE MAS HA HECHO EN FAVOR DEL CONSUMOD DE FARLOPAINAS
Forwarded from   (Escobita)
Anoche, Zelensky, empapado en cocaína no aguantó y salió victorioso en vivo tomándose por gallo en su oficina, le dijo a sus alucinaciones que los vencería a todos.

El video se eliminó rápidamente, pero internet lo recuerda todo.

2.0K views01:43
​


----------



## amcxxl (20 Abr 2022)

Los informes locales hablan de que la defensa de UKR en #Popasnaya comienza a ceder ante la fuerte presión. 
Según se informa, 85 x Ukr soldados se rindieron allí hoy. Un video de 1 grupo de POWS


----------



## Guaguei (20 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Se me ocurren infinidad de insultos, todos perfectamente aplicables a esta mercenaria a sueldo de Moscú



Tambien la pagan los negacionistas de las vacunas, de hecho empezo a torcerse desde ahi
Era peor que tu hasta que se dio cuenta de todo y decidio cambiar, tu te has dado cuenta pero sigues igual


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

El canciller de Alemania está bajo una presión cada vez mayor por sus políticas moderadas de Ucrania, en Bruselas, pero también en Berlín.

Incluso ha comenzado una revuelta dentro de su propia coalición, con llamados cada vez más fuertes para que el país suministre armas pesadas a Kiev. - Spiegel


----------



## ZARGON (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## lapetus (20 Abr 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> Kherson es casi imposible que la suelten. Garantiza la independencia y seguridad de Crimea y los gobernantes de Crimea han pedido la anexión alto y claro



Si, el problema es que está al otro lado del río.

Con lo de Crimea creo que has dado en el clavo, y me has hecho ver la cosa más claramente. Esto es lo único que verdaderamente le importa a Rusia de Ucrania: la base de Crimea y el acceso al Mediterráneo oriental. El Donbass ha sido un territorio donde Rusia ha jugado sus cartas para poder mantener cierta influencia prorusa dentro del estado Ucraniano, cosa que los gobiernos maidanistas han querido limpiar a base de nacionalismo y represión étnico-cultural. Pero en esta jugada los que más han sufrido han sido los habitantes del Donbass, que hubiesen estado mejor si Rusia los hubiese aceptado directamente en 2014.

Ahora se está produciendo una partición: Ucrania se va definitivamente con occidente y desiste políticamente de tomar Crimea (militarmente no era viable), y Rusia acepta dejar de intervenir y ejercer influencia en la nueva Ucrania, y acepta integrar al Donbass como parte de Rusia. Si, digo "acepta", porque eso a quien beneficia realmente es a Ucrania, ya que el territorio restante es más homogéneo socialmente y en general proucro. Lo ideal para Rusia hubiese sido seguir teniendo una parte de la población Ucraniana que fuese prorusa, como mínimo para poder votar e influir así en la toma de decisiones. Ahora eso ya se ha volatilizado, entre el lavado de cerebro ukronazi y la guerra, los prorusos que queden todavía en Ucrania estarán bien calladitos, o incluso tendrán que hacer ver que son más ukronazis que nadie.
En cuanto a los habitantes del Donbass, esa gente ya no podía vivir de ninguna manera dentro del estado ucraniano que los ha estado bombardeando. La adhesión no beneficia económicamente a Rusia. Es un territorio que está destruido tras años de guerra, y más que aportar será un lastre para la economía.


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## mazuste (20 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Putiniano como el mismo dijo se va a limitar a ocupar el Donbas y nada más, otra cosa es lo que sobre el terreno ocurra y que le obligue a ampliar esa ocupación porque desde luego con sólo Donbas Rusia tendría una frontera otanica hostil a las puertas de sus fronteras.



También dijo que la OTAN debe regresar a las fronteras de 1997, 
como prueba de respeto a la seguridad propuesta por Rusia, sino
Rusia se encargará de que así sea...Y, desde luego, Ucrania ya no
tendrá ninguna capacidad militar relevante, independientemente
como queden distribuidos políticamente sus actuales territorios.


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Abr 2022)

*Opinión*

Muchos pensáis que la ofensiva rusa se parara una vez ocupado el Donbass, yo no se que pensar pero veo tal factible eso como que continuaran acercándose a Kiev y Odessa poco a poco.

Si al principio clavo todas las tropas ucranianas en su sitio, lo que permitió iniciar una pinza efectiva sobre el Dombass, ahora necesita tener la zona del Donbass asegurada y sin problemas para seguir avanzado, esa creo que es su prioridad principal actual.

Una vez tenga asegurada esa zona veremos si sigue avanzando o no, ahora es prematuro decirlo, en mi opinión seguirá avanzando hasta Galitzia, esta zona depende más de los efectivos que pueda suministrar Bielorrusia que de Rusia, las cosas se hacen sin premura y bien hechas.

Este domingo es la Pascua ortodoxa, el miércoles es el día de la limpieza, donde en todos los hogares ortodoxos se hace una limpieza a fondo, buen día para limpiar de nazis el Donbass, el jueves se decoran los huevos a ver si acaban con los pocos huevones que aun restan en el Donbass, el sábado se cocina para domingo y supongo que ya prepararan los nuevos objetivos, también la comida se bendice el sábado tarde/ noche, por la noche se celebrar una liturgia que dura hasta el amanecer y el domingo se come.


----------



## piru (20 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Curiosidad:
> 
> Global times (chino): U*kraine crisis*
> Indian times (india) U*kraine crisis*
> ...




Añado:

HispanTV (Iran): crisis en Ucrania
The Straits Times (Singapur): Ukraine crisis


----------



## crocodile (20 Abr 2022)

*Esto dice mierdaset, hay confirmacion ?

Última hora, guerra en Ucrania: Rusia entrega a Ucrania una propuesta de acuerdo de paz*
Moscú ha entregado a Kiev una propuesta de acuerdo de paz y lo ha firmado a la espera de una respuesta por parte de las autoridades ucranianas. La guerra en Ucrania ha entrado en una nueva fase con el inicio de la gran ofensiva rusa en el Donbás. Mientras, Zelenski sigue pidiendo a occidente más armas para combatir la invasión rusa.


----------



## amcxxl (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## McNulty (20 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Opinión*
> 
> Muchos pensáis que la ofensiva rusa se parara una vez ocupado el Donbass, yo no se que pensar pero veo tal factible eso como que continuaran acercándose a Kiev y Odessa poco a poco.
> 
> ...



Todo sigue dependiendo de Kiev. Si Farlopensky aceptara las peticiones rusas de paz (que no son nada del otro mundo), los rusos dejarían de arrasar ucrania.

Lo que estamos viendo es que Kiev tiene 0 soberanía (algunos inocentes pensábamos que tenían un 30% o un 40% de poder de decisión). Son full marionetas de la otan. Si siguen así, los ukros se van a quedar sin medio país.

Por cierto, como se aburren los becarios del CNI y de la GC....intentando tumbar un foro que leen cuatro gatos....


----------



## Marco Porcio (20 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> [Karma del bueno] Han apresado en MARIUPOL al soldado ucraniano que llamaba a las madres de los soldados rusos muertos desde sus móviles para burlarse
> 
> 
> Iván Zaliznyak, del Batallón Azov. Aunque todavía por confirmar. Solo hay el siguiente video rulando por redes sociales y está pixelado, desconozco fuente original, pero sí que parece que sea él. Pero primero recordemos: y aquí el desenlace:
> ...



No se si me quedo con la drogohabichuela magica o con pedobiden dándole la mano al pazuzu que solo ve el.


----------



## orcblin (20 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> También dijo que la OTAN debe regresar a las fronteras de 1997,
> como prueba de respeto a la seguridad propuesta por Rusia, sino
> Rusia se encargará de que así sea...Y, desde luego, Ucrania ya no
> tendrá ninguna capacidad militar relevante, independientemente
> como queden distribuidos políticamente sus actuales territorios.



y también dijo que las condiciones eran unas y sino se aceptaban después serían superiores.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (20 Abr 2022)

Pocas veces un discurso quedo mas claro que no era cierto, tienen a los civiles retenidos y acusa a Rusia de ser los culpables.

*El vicealcalde de Mariupol alerta de que hay “muchos” civiles refugiados en la acería Azovstal*

El vicealcalde de la ciudad ucrania de Mariupol, Sergei Orlov, ha alertado este miércoles de que hay “muchos” civiles refugiados en la acería de Azovstal, y ha negado que sea posible que abandonen el edificio, a pesar de las reclamaciones de Rusia para que evacuen el lugar a través de corredores humanitarios.

“Puedo confirmar que hay muchos civiles”, ha dicho Orlov en declaraciones concedidas a la cadena de televisión británica BBC. “Principalmente, son ciudadanos de edificios cercanos destruidos y muchos trabajadores de plantas metalúrgicas”, ha detallado.

“Carecen absolutamente de todo. Carecen de agua, comida, medicinas y ayuda. Rusia bloquea absolutamente todo, cualquier ayuda humanitaria o evacuación”, ha indicado Orlov. De esta forma, ha incidido en que “todas las noticias sobre la posibilidad de salir, de abandonar Mariupol o la acería de Azovstal, son falsas”. (EP)









Guerra en Ucrania | Así le hemos contado el día 256 de la invasión


Aumenta la tensión en la provincia de Jersón | Rusia y Ucrania intercambian acusaciones de ataques en la zona | Continúan los cortes de energía en varias regiones | Kiev planifica una evacuación ante un posible apagón total




elpais.com


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 Abr 2022)

joder con el puto Calvo de los huevos. Arregla el puto foro.

Vamos con unas cuantas noticias sobre Ucrania, sacadas de medios húngaros locales (de Transcarpatia). Continua la rusofobia.

- Cambian la estrella del monumento a los héroes del Ejército Rojo en Hust por una cruz








- Destruyen el monumento al ejército soviético en Mukáchevo 













El ministro de educación de Ucr., Serhi Skarlet, apoya que desde el 1 de sept. el ruso sea suprimido en todas las escuelas del país. La propuesta no es suya sino que surge de Tarás Kremin (foto), defensor del pueblo "de la lengua nacional" (el ucraniano; sí hay un puesto así)


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 Abr 2022)

Ziugánov:

_Zelenski es una marioneta, con la que USA intenta estrangular a Rusia, contener a China y mantener su hegemonía en el mundo.
Pero el mundo unipolar, dependiente del dólar, está retrocediendo.
Ante nosotros se está configurando un orden mundial totalmente diferente._


----------



## Guaguei (20 Abr 2022)

Siempre se habla bastante del conflicto y de todo lo relacionado


----------



## alfonbass (20 Abr 2022)

Te lo he arreglado, de nada


----------



## lapetus (20 Abr 2022)

Ni Zhaporiya ni Dnipro serán anexionadas por Rusia. Si se ocupan será para la ofensiva del Donbass, pero luego se devolverán como parte del pacto.
Kherson está al otro lado del Dnieper, no tiene sentido quedártela salvo que tengas muchos puentes, de lo contrario tus fuerzas pueden quedar allí aisladas. Yo estoy casi convencido de que la devolverán también.
Jarkov ni de coña, es una ciudad enorme. La segunda ciudad por población. Imposible de tomar sin destruirla. Mariupol te está indicando el grado de dificultad, y eso que es mucho más pequeña.

Lo que quedará de Ucrania es casi toda, lo puedes intuir ya. Los rusos han respetado Odesa a pesar de estar en condiciones de tomarla, y en esto vemos que en la Ucrania postguerra seguirá habiendo acceso al mar. Por supuesto que mantendrá la agricultura, eso es prácticamente lo único que hay allí de valor. El problema de los Ucranianos es que tras la guerra, que habrá acabado necesariamente con la promesa de ser un país neutral y renunciar a ser una base desde la que hostigar a Rusia, ya no le pueden dar eso a cambio a los americanos. Con lo cual USA perdería su interés en Ucrania y no tendría razón para invertir dinero allí.

Este pacto que se está cocinando es muy chungo, porque ahora puede pactar Zelenski una neutralidad para salir del paso, pero nadie asegura a Rusia que un futuro gobierno más radical no vuelva a las andadas y quiera entrar en la OTAN y convertirse en base antirusa. Es decir que lo que pacte Ucrania tiene que servir para este gobierno y los siguientes. Eso obviamente requiere que Rusia elimine a los nacionalistas radicales tipo Azov, que podrían intentar cargarse a Zelenski (esto probablemente está pactado y se está produciendo ya). A su vez Ucrania exige como condición garantías de no intervención en el futuro por parte de Rusia, con países de por medio que pondrían tropas de ser necesario para garantizar la seguridad de Ucrania. Eso es muy duro para Rusia, porque ya pierde la carta de la intervención si le estafan de nuevo como con Minsk 2.


----------



## alfonbass (20 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> joder con el puto Calvo de los huevos. Arregla el puto foro.
> 
> Vamos con unas cuantas noticias sobre Ucrania, sacadas de medios húngaros locales (de Transcarpatia). Continua la rusofobia.
> 
> ...



Eso no es "rusofobia", como mucho sería anti comunismo, lo cual es el deber de toda persona decente
Deberíamos empezar a comprender que Rusia es mucho más que una puta ideología de mierda, colectivista y que ha matado a millones de seres humanos, al menos, para ser coherentes, tratarlo al mismo nivel que al nazismo


----------



## mazuste (20 Abr 2022)

No se olvide de las leyes germanas...
Me expulsaron a cuenta del covid.
avisau está.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (20 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



La tierra de sus padres era la Unión Soviética.
LITERALMENTE 

Probablemente este sea el tweet más gilipollas jamás escrito. Dice mucho del nivel de estupidez reinante.


----------



## pepetemete (20 Abr 2022)

Tengo la extraña sensación de que en este momento el ejército ucraniano está recibiendo hostias hasta en el cielo de la boca...
Al final los 3 días de combustible han dado bastante de sí


----------



## Guaguei (20 Abr 2022)

"the worst" about wearing a neuralink is that you can get brain hacked by russians
"the bad thing"
"the bad"

pero eso del neuralink es un poco chorra, se pueden meter mejores puyas por twitter a personalidades ya que estas por el tema, aunque si mejor haz el chorra


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Pocas veces un discurso quedo mas claro que no era cierto, tienen a los civiles retenidos y acusa a Rusia de ser los culpables.
> 
> *El vicealcalde de Mariupol alerta de que hay “muchos” civiles refugiados en la acería Azovstal*
> 
> ...



Si tras dos meses de conflicto, 35 avisos y varios ultimátum aún quedan civiles en Mariupol es porque Ucrania así lo quiere. Están más a que maten a su propia población para vender los cadáveres que a protegerla


----------



## crocodile (20 Abr 2022)

Si Putiniano hubiera entrado en 2014 con el apoyo de las repúblicas hubiera llegado hasta Kiev sin problema y sin darle tiempo a los satánicos a mandar armas, de hecho las repúblicas iban arrollando y Putiniano las paro con los mierdacuerdos de Minsk, los que aquí hablaban de que Ucrania caería como fruta madura etc etc y que casi nos fusilan a algunos por decir la realidad que tienen que decir ahora.
Fue una gran cagada del Kremlin, ahora los otanicos no parán de armar a los nazis y USA/OTAN ha entrenado y llenado Ucrania de bases y asesoramiento militar durante 8 años, ahora esta costando muchísimo más de lo que hubiese costado en 2014 y seguramente lo único que se consiga sea Donbas y Crimea, tras los pasteleos que los habrá Rusia se retirara y los nazis y sus amos satánicos perfectamente se pueden limpiar el c. Con lo que pacten. Sinceramente no lo veo claro para Rusia.


----------



## NS 4 (20 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Tremendo... jamás entenderé a los estúpidos y a los suicidas, los idealistas suelen tener mucho de esto último y no siempre suelen ser estúpidos, pero cuando ponen su vida en manos de un LISTILLO, por muy buena gente e ideales que tengan, ES estupidez lo suyo...
> 
> Que este tipo llegase a confiar por un sólo instante en que quienes le pagan y sustentan económicamente iban a ARRIESGAR un sólo céntimo por salvar su vida... en fin... ahora, lo que debería considerar es que su vida NUEVAMENTE pende de esa mísera economía, esa planta no puede ser volada en mil pedazos, DADO LO QUE VALE económicamente todo el complejo, así que esa es su realidad ACTUAL:
> 
> ...



Antonio de Sarmiento te lo podria explicar mejor que esos dos mercenarios...

Ni soldados...ni patriotas.


----------



## ZARGON (20 Abr 2022)

Aca se habla de un P 8 Poseidon que volaba cuando el incidente del Moskova.
Los rusos se tienen que poner las pilas de una vez.


----------



## arriondas (20 Abr 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Tengo la extraña sensación de que en este momento el ejército ucraniano está recibiendo hostias hasta en el cielo de la boca...
> Al final los 3 días de combustible han dado bastante de sí



Yo pienso igual. Por mucho que el Ejército del Pájaro Azul brame, les están metiendo una cuelma pero guapa guapa. Desde el principio. Y desde luego, los rusos están teniendo muchas menos pérdidas de lo que dicen en Occidente.


----------



## chosnek (20 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Si tras dos meses de conflicto, 35 avisos y varios ultimátum aún quedan civiles en Mariupol es porque Ucrania así lo quiere. Están más a que maten a su propia población para vender los cadáveres que a protegerla



Serán las mujeres y los hijos de los soldados ucranianos y de los del batallón Azov


----------



## llabiegu (20 Abr 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Mire, con el debido respeto a los chechenos, la mejor infantería del mundo es la española en cualquier momento y lugar, incluyendo el actual. Cualquier español se pone el uniforme y deja de ser un comesoja y vuelve a ser lo que siempre fue. Y eso sin formación, por genética



La genética española es morisma pura, de ahí que seamos una de las mejores infanterías del mundo. Compañeros de viaje de Chechenos, turcos y rifeños.


----------



## Malevich (20 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Ni Zhaporiya ni Dnipro serán anexionadas por Rusia. Si se ocupan será para la ofensiva del Donbass, pero luego se devolverán como parte del pacto.
> Kherson está al otro lado del Dnieper, no tiene sentido quedártela salvo que tengas muchos puentes, de lo contrario tus fuerzas pueden quedar allí aisladas. Yo estoy casi convencido de que la devolverán también.
> Jarkov ni de coña, es una ciudad enorme. La segunda ciudad por población. Imposible de tomar sin destruirla. Mariupol te está indicando el grado de dificultad, y eso que es mucho más pequeña.
> 
> ...



El ejército ucraniano va a colapsar en unas semanas. Rusia podrá entrar en Jarkov sin pegar un tiro y donde quiera, y quedarse de iure o de facto con lo que le apetezca, en aplicación de la "doctrina Kosovo". 

Un desenlace similar al de Afganistán en agosto. En ese momento veremos si Polonia o algún otro valiente entra en el oeste para mantener una ficción de estado galitziano ampliado.


----------



## Malevich (20 Abr 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> La genética española es morisma pura, de ahí que seamos una de las mejores infanterías del mundo. Compañeros de viaje de Chechenos, turcos y rifeños.



¿En presente?


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (20 Abr 2022)

Off topic complementario.


Spoiler



*2012

Entrevista exclusiva con Julian Assange*


Spoiler







Un fragmento de la entrevista.

*Julian Assange: Habrá un Estado trasnacional centralizado*


Spoiler







Sobre Assange.

Julian Assange’s High Court fight against extradition
Home Page - Defend WikiLeaks
WikiLeaks - Defend WikiLeaks
Verso


Spoiler















¿Alguien se ha entretenido en buscar material relativo a Ucrania en los documentos y cables publicados por Wikileaks?. Parece que actualmente no se puede acceder a la página wikileaks.org.


----------



## Seronoser (20 Abr 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> En otros tiempos se hicieron con el control del país con menos apoyos.
> 
> Yo no subestimaría a nadie.
> 
> Y como Putin no consiga una victoria rotunda veremos qué pasa en Rusia.



Eso lo dices porque no conoces Rusia Ni a los rusos.


----------



## Fmercury1980 (20 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Si Putiniano hubiera entrado en 2014 con el apoyo de las repúblicas hubiera llegado hasta Kiev sin problema y sin darle tiempo a los satánicos a mandar armas, de hecho las repúblicas iban arrollando y Putiniano las paro con los mierdacuerdos de Minsk, los que aquí hablaban de que Ucrania caería como fruta madura etc etc y que casi nos fusilan a algunos por decir la realidad que tienen que decir ahora.
> Fue una gran cagada del Kremlin, ahora los otanicos no parán de armar a los nazis y USA/OTAN ha entrenado y llenado Ucrania de bases y asesoramiento militar durante 8 años, ahora esta costando muchísimo más de lo que hubiese costado en 2014 y seguramente lo único que se consiga sea Donbas y Crimea, tras los pasteleos que los habrá Rusia se retirara y los nazis y sus amos satánicos perfectamente se pueden limpiar el c. Con lo que pacten. Sinceramente no lo veo claro para Rusia.



Puede que haya algo de razón en esto.

Pero también hay que tener en cuenta que en 2014 la situación internacional era muy diferente a la de ahora. Entonces, el bloque atlantista tenía un mayor peso en la economía mundial, y sus sanciones habrían tenido mucha mayor repercusión que en la actualidad.


----------



## delhierro (20 Abr 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Aca se habla de un P 8 Poseidon que volaba cuando el incidente del Moskova.
> Los rusos se tienen que poner las pilas de una vez.



Es que no se puede hacer la guerra , sin ponerlo todo en la mesa. Es como los trenes funcionado y llegando a Kiev. Nada les impide dejar la carcasa de viajeros, vaciarlo y meter hasta misiles dentro. Así les costaran mucho más los avances.

Cualquiera pais en guerra , lanza zonas de exclusión aerea por combates y avisa lo que entra dentro se considera hostil y se le dispara. Si alguien quiere guerra entrara en ella, así que dejarles que te hostiguen es absurdo. De todas formas, yo que al principio pensaba que le habian dado con misiles, creo qeu los de Crucero es o un accidente o un trabajo desde dentro. No hay ningun impacto compatible con un misil , menos uno supersonico.


----------



## pemebe (20 Abr 2022)

*Es que es una fake news como un piano de grande (que Newtral no se encargara de desmentir)*

Es un informe del Banco de Rusia. ( gracias @Alvin Red )









Выступление Э. Набиуллиной на совместном заседании профильных комитетов Государственной Думы


«Добрый день, уважаемые коллеги! Сегодня я представляю отчет Банка России за 2021 год, и Анатолий Геннадьевич (Аксаков.




www.alta.ru





*Y que yo traduje en parte*






Guerra en Ucrania XVI


Estoy deseando que los Bastardos cometan ese error: Error? Sí... Pero no hay huevos Tigre de papel




www.burbuja.info





*Y no dice nada de eso.*


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Abr 2022)

chosnek dijo:


> Serán las mujeres y los hijos de los soldados ucranianos y de los del batallón Azov



Esos habrán salido hace días hacia el oeste si es que alguna vez estuvieron allí, que lo dudo.


----------



## tomasjos (20 Abr 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> La genética española es morisma pura, de ahí que seamos una de las mejores infanterías del mundo. Compañeros de viaje de Chechenos, turcos y rifeños.



Pues mire usted, mejor para nosotros, si eso nos convierte en mejores soldados.


----------



## Bartleby (20 Abr 2022)

*Wimbledon prohíbe competir a los tenistas rusos y bielorrusos, esta vez, aunque tengan todas las dosis de la vacuna puestas









Wimbledon prohíbe competir a los tenistas rusos y bielorrusos


El torneo de Wimbledon prohibirá competir a los tenistas rusos, incluido el número dos del mundo, Daniil Medvedev, y a los bielorrusos, como castigo por la invasión de Ucrania. El




www.marca.com




*


----------



## arriondas (20 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> El ejército ucraniano va a colapsar en unas semanas. Rusia podrá entrar en Jarkov sin pegar un tiro y donde quiera, y quedarse de iure o de facto con lo que le apetezca, en aplicación de la "doctrina Kosovo".
> 
> Un desenlace similar al de Afganistán en agosto. En ese momento veremos si Polonia o algún otro valiente entra en el oeste para mantener una ficción de estado galitziano ampliado.



Es cuestión de tiempo, cada día que pasa tienen menos y menos combustible y municiones. Se ven más y más blindados ucranianos abandonados... porque están secos.

Rusia no tiene prisa, y con el control de los cielos pueden destruir lo que envíen a Ucrania antes de que puedan usarlo.


----------



## Seronoser (20 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> Oscar Vara de la Sexta, hablando de desplomes del Rublo, pero nada de lo que le viene a Europa, ¿no ves que es lo de siempre?
> 
> 
> ELPAIS, LASEXTA
> ...



Lo que no entienden en Occidente es que la mentalidad rusa no es cortoplacista.
Ya puede subir la inflación un 30% cinco años seguidos, y el pib caer un 20% varios años, que la estrategia de tener paz y tranquilidad los próximos 30 años, vale mucho más que uno dos años de penurias…que además no son tales.

La rusofobia ha desatado en Rusia el orgullo patrio. Y eso es difícil de cuantificar economica y socialmente.
La Federación Rusa es mucho más fuerte y está mucho más unida hoy, que antes del 24 de febrero.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (20 Abr 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Tienen que estar permanentemente drogados estos ucros. Es imposible tienen una mínima empatía con un soldado abatido que en el campo de batalla es carne de cañón...como tú.



Cada soldado capturado y ejecutado es un compatriota menos que pueda ser canjeado en el futuro. Por eso los rusos no matan a los capturados.
Los ucranianos del sur no saben lo que están haciendo, porque nadie se lo ha explicado.
De hecho, un responsable de los EEUU acaba de reconocer que Ucrania no tiene ejército regular -se ha colgado hace 3 o 4 paginas- , sino que existen grupos (células) de combatienes aislados, haciendo la guerra distribuídos cada uno por su cuenta.
Y lo vende como una ventaja estratégica.
Ahora ser ISIS es una ventaja.
Los aviones y radares no.
Cada dia está mas claro quien es quien en esta maldita guerra.


----------



## delhierro (20 Abr 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> Puede que haya algo de razón en esto.
> 
> Pero también hay que tener en cuenta que en 2014 la situación internacional era muy diferente a la de ahora. Entonces, el bloque atlantista tenía un mayor peso en la economía mundial, y sus sanciones habrían tenido mucha mayor repercusión que en la actualidad.



Van a llegar al mismo sitio, acosaran a los paises y a las empresas y los chinos ya eran una potencia en el 2014. 

Putin se equivoco, no es tan dificil. Y se ha equivocado en la forma de lanzar esto. En los dos casos, por lo mismo intereses economicos de la elite rusa ( que esta infiltradisima por occidente ) y su deseo de arreglarlo negociando. Sigue considerando "socios" a unos tipos que son abiertamente sus enemigos. Y eso es otro error de los gordos.

Los Rusos ganaran, por muchas armas que manden desde aquí , pero sera merito de los voluntarios, de los soldados y del pueblo en general que ganaran pese a la corrupción y a los errores de los que les gobiernan. Y si , son mejores que Yelsint y Gorbi de eso no hay duda, peor coño es que tenian un potencial de mejora casi infinito desde estos tipejos.

Ganaran, pero saldra una Rusia diferente, eso va a ir en el paquete. La otra opción es peor.


----------



## delhierro (20 Abr 2022)

Si el gobierno ruso hablara claro, podria crear milicias con los prorusos. Pero para eso tiene que decirles que estaran dentro, y no lo hacen.


----------



## Guanotopía (20 Abr 2022)

What happens to weapons sent to Ukraine? The US doesn't really know


The US has few ways to track the substantial supply of anti-tank, anti-aircraft and other weaponry it has sent across the border into Ukraine, sources tell CNN, a blind spot that's due in large part to the lack of US boots on the ground in the country -- and the easy portability of many of the...




edition.cnn.com





Hay que reconocer que Biden lo ha conseguido, no sólo los EEUU siguen creando guerras y armando grupos terroristas por todo el mundo, es que ha conseguido que se le aplauda por ello y se insista en que reparta más y mejores armas.

Buen sucesor de Obama para optar al Nobel de la paz.


----------



## delhierro (20 Abr 2022)

Y aportar 30.000 , 40.000 soldados. Quizas no para avanzar, pero si para controlar territorios. Lo del gobierno ruso es indecisión permanente, salvada con valor de los de la linea del frente.


----------



## apocalippsis (20 Abr 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Ejercito Manolo Escobar.



No hombre no , para mi eso es jallan pal bark.


----------



## alfonbass (20 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Van a llegar al mismo sitio, acosaran a los paises y a las empresas y los chinos ya eran una potencia en el 2014.
> 
> Putin se equivoco, no es tan dificil. Y se ha equivocado en la forma de lanzar esto. En los dos casos, por lo mismo intereses economicos de la elite rusa ( que esta infiltradisima por occidente ) y su deseo de arreglarlo negociando. Sigue considerando "socios" a unos tipos que son abiertamente sus enemigos. Y eso es otro error de los gordos.
> 
> ...




Y qué quieres? no te das cuenta de que solo quieres destrucción, muerte y pobreza para la gente?


----------



## mazuste (20 Abr 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> Puede que haya algo de razón en esto.
> 
> Pero también hay que tener en cuenta que en 2014 la situación internacional era muy diferente a la de ahora. Entonces, el bloque atlantista tenía un mayor peso en la economía mundial, y sus sanciones habrían tenido mucha mayor repercusión que en la actualidad.



Nosotros podemos hacer las conjeturas que nos apetezcan,
pero si escucharon a Putin en la famosa conferencia de Munich,
algo tal que* "para 2020 habremos completado de estructurar 
las FF.AA para impedir y afrontar cualquier tipo de agresión
en nuestras fronteras..."*

Por eso los yanquis no eran tontos y liaron la que liaron en 2014.
Porque Rusia todavía estaba a punto de caramelo, si lograban
meterla en el fango ucraniano. 
Entonces... Hoy yano  o Liso, como prefieran.


----------



## Gotthard (20 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El canciller de Alemania está bajo una presión cada vez mayor por sus políticas moderadas de Ucrania, en Bruselas, pero también en Berlín.
> 
> Incluso ha comenzado una revuelta dentro de su propia coalición, con llamados cada vez más fuertes para que el país suministre armas pesadas a Kiev. - Spiegel



Scholz se crió políticamente en las ubres de de Gerhardt Schröeder... Y Gerhardt Schröeder es la Ostpolitik en persona (curra para Gazprom).

La "revuelta" de los antiguos follasovieticos de los verdes es bastante risible, y la de los liberales esperada, en cuanto que siempre han sido buenos chicos de Bruselas.

Los sindicatos y las patronales industriales están ya calentando motores para liarla parda en defensa de la economia. Se vienen tiempos moviditos de grandes huelgas nacionales si la economia sigue yendo por la senda de la inflación galopante y las incertidumbres en la cadena de suministro.

El apoyo a enviar armas en toda la población es de un 37% a favor segun DW (por tanto un 63% a favor de dejar de meter leña al fuego con armamento). Es impresionante que son los partidos anti-OTAN tradicionales los que estan mas a favor de enviar armas pesadas y los mas a la derecha mas en contra (AfD es contrario en un 90%). Eso si, en un 80% ven a Rusia como una amenaza a largo plazo para Alemania, lo que indica que los alemanes estan siendo bastante pragmaticos y el apoyo es masivo en tener un Bundeswehr a la altura del tamaño de Alemania y usar su peso para defender los intereses alemanes, pero no ser vicarios de los intereses de Estados Unidos.


----------



## Don Meliton (20 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Y aportar 30.000 , 40.000 soldados. Quizas no para avanzar, pero si para controlar territorios. Lo del gobierno ruso es indecisión permanente, salvada con valor de los de la linea del frente.



Y para defender? Parece que el numero de efectivos esta suponiendo un gran problema para la fuerza rusa.


----------



## Arraki (20 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Es que es una fake news como un piano de grande (que Newtral no se encargara de desmentir)*
> 
> Es un informe del Banco de Rusia. ( gracias @Alvin Red )
> 
> ...



Con esa noticia lo que están diciendo es:

Vosotros estáis jodidos? Sube el IPC, la gasolina, la electricidad, los alimentos y seguramente te quedes en el paro?

No te preocupes que en un par de meses los rusos van a estar peor 

Y así todo.


----------



## delhierro (20 Abr 2022)

Los 5 que salieron ayer, no parece que falte comida.


----------



## arriondas (20 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo que no entienden en Occidente es que la mentalidad rusa no es cortoplacista.
> Ya puede subir la inflación un 30% cinco años seguidos, y el pib caer un 20% varios años, que la estrategia de tener paz y tranquilidad los próximos 30 años, vale mucho más que uno dos años de penurias…que además no son tales.
> 
> La rusofobia ha desatado en Rusia el orgullo patrio. Y eso es difícil de cuantificar economica y socialmente.
> La Federación Rusa es mucho más fuerte y está mucho más unida hoy, que antes del 24 de febrero.



Los que estamos en Rusia lo podemos comprobar. La rusofobia, las sanciones... están provocando justo lo contario a lo que se pretendía. La sociedad está más cohesionada que nunca, el gobierno y las fuerzas armadas tienen los niveles de confianza más altos que se hayan visto en mucho tiempo, etc.


----------



## delhierro (20 Abr 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Y para defender? Parece que el numero de efectivos esta suponiendo un gran problema para la fuerza rusa.



Kiev tienen recluta obligatoria de todos los hombres, los rusos dejaban salir civiles hacia el este, que automaticamente y de forma obligatoria Kiev convertia en soldados.

Mientras la fuerza atacante es pequeña, y solo de profesionales, ultima semana admite voluntarios. Supongo que previo filtro. Tiene poca infantería para tanto terreno, se nos olvida lo grande que es aquello. Las republicas aportan 40.000-50.000 segun se lee. Lo de los numeros es imposible de comprobar.


----------



## mazuste (20 Abr 2022)

Repitan conmigo :
"Esto no es una guerra,es una operación especial. La guerra vendrá con la OTAN.


----------



## ZARGON (20 Abr 2022)

Encontre esto en una pagina rusa.
Si yo no entendí mal los rusos estan en Kerson pero no cambiaron el alcalde?
Si esto es así cada vez entiendo menos a los rusos.

*El alcalde de Kherson se dirigió a Zelensky con una solicitud para que diera instrucciones sobre cómo continuar trabajando, bajo la bandera rusa.*

El alcalde de Kherson, Igor Kolykhaev, se dirigió a Volodymyr Zelensky con una solicitud para que diera instrucciones sobre cómo continuar trabajando. Ahora debe trabajar bajo la bandera rusa, que iza la administración local.

Recordemos que la ciudad quedó bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF el 2 de marzo. Al mismo tiempo, la mayor parte de la administración ucraniana, incluido el alcalde, está en funciones.

Sin embargo, la presencia de la misma "administración" en el lugar de trabajo no afecta de ninguna manera la vida de Kherson. Hoy, toda la misión humanitaria está totalmente confiada a nuestros militares y otros representantes de Rusia y la RPD.

Sin embargo, Kolykhaev está tratando de crear una imitación de actividad violenta, en relación con la cual incluso escribió una carta a Zelensky, en la que le pedía al presidente que brindara una explicación lo antes posible sobre las acciones futuras de la administración.

En particular, al alcalde le preocupa la cuestión de si debe despedir a sus empleados o transferirlos al trabajo remoto. Esto se debe principalmente al hecho de que, según la legislación de Ucrania, los funcionarios que permanecen en la ciudad pueden ser declarados colaboradores.

Además, Kolykhaev está interesado en cómo deben funcionar los servicios públicos en condiciones de "ocupación", y también qué hacer si las empresas que proporcionan la vida de la ciudad (electricidad, agua, gas, etc.) cesan sus actividades.

Finalmente, el alcalde también está interesado en el trabajo del Servicio de Tesorería del Estado de Ucrania en la región de Kherson. Teme que este último deje de hacer pagos sociales a los ciudadanos. Recuerde que los residentes anteriores de la ciudad de Berdyansk (bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa) en la región de Zaporozhye dejaron de recibir pagos sociales. Kiev ha abandonado una vez más a sus ciudadanos, de cuya protección Zelensky habla constantemente.

De hecho, tales apelaciones son evidencia directa de que las autoridades de las ciudades ucranianas están perdidas y no quieren asumir la responsabilidad. Todo esto puede conducir a un colapso de la gestión en toda Ucrania en un futuro próximo.

Al mismo tiempo, ya se está volviendo obvio que el "líder de la nación" Volodymyr Zelensky, quien está completamente absorto en las "superaciones" sobre Rusia, tiene poco interés en el destino de sus ciudaddes. 





__





Cargando…






es.topwar.ru


----------



## Expected (20 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Wimbledon prohíbe competir a los tenistas rusos y bielorrusos, esta vez, aunque tengan todas las dosis de la vacuna puestas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y los que invaden Yemen...etc ...van a jugar?


----------



## Bartleby (20 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Y los que invaden Yemen...etc ...van a jugar?




Exactamente igual que los que bombardean Gaza


----------



## delhierro (20 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Repitan conmigo :
> "Esto no es una guerra,es una operación especial. La guerra vendrá con la OTAN.



Si se lo toman en serio tendran una guerra pequeña, si tontean todos tendremos una GORDA. La OTAN solo entrara si ve debilidad, indecisión, etc... Los primeros dias nadie se paseaba hacia Kiev, y los envios eran con cuentagotas de de cosas pequeñas.


----------



## frangelico (20 Abr 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Aca se habla de un P 8 Poseidon que volaba cuando el incidente del Moskova.
> Los rusos se tienen que poner las pilas de una vez.



Pero seguramente el P-8 estaba en la frontera rumano-ucraniana. Facilitaría información sobre la posición del barco a alguna batería de misiles "ucraniana", que quizá era inglesa y a saber quién la operaba. Pero no se habrán metido en Ucrania los americanos ( al menos no con aviones de momento, por ingleses y polacos no pondría la mano en el fuego)
O) , para seguir a un buque de superficie puedes estar a mucha distancia .


----------



## dabuti (20 Abr 2022)

BYE NAZIS: El último comandante ucraniano de Mariúpol: "Nos quedan horas, nos superan diez a uno".


Creía que RUSIA estaba perdiendo la guerra. Eso dice la tele. meparto:meparto: https://www.niusdiario.es/internacional/europa/ultimo-comandante-ucraniano-mariupol-superan_18_3317220016.html




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Harman (20 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Si tras dos meses de conflicto, 35 avisos y varios ultimátum aún quedan civiles en Mariupol es porque Ucrania así lo quiere. Están más a que maten a su propia población para vender los cadáveres que a protegerla




Tenga en cuenta que lo dice el (posiblemente Ex) vicealcalde a la BBC (que apenas miente) y se hace eco El País (que apenas miente) y el resto de medios del sistema.


----------



## pemebe (20 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Que magnifico periodista que no graba ningún video con las declaraciones, no vaya a ser que le pillen como a Nicolas Castellano "periodista" de la SER enviado a Ucrania. 



Transcripcion:

Nicolas: Hemos conocido a Irina que tiene 58 años, enferma de Cancer.

Irina dice en ruso/ucraniano:
Bueno, aquí está reunida la población que fue evacuada de las aldeas más cercanas del *distrito de Bravoiskorvsky *(esto lo entiendo hasta yo).

Traducción de Nicolas:
Dice que los rusos destrozaron su casa, incluso llegaron a tirar una granada en el interior de la vivienda y que se salvaron porque estaban en el sotano.

Nicolas: Tambien hemos conocido a otro hombre de 69 años Vlodomir

Vladimir dice en ruso/ucraniano: Por la noche a las dos, que bueno que estaban sentados en el sotano vestidos

Traducción de Nicolas:
Dice que sus nietos se salvaron a pesar de que los rusos lanzaron de nuevo granadas al interior de las viviendas. 

*PD: No digo que no sea verdad, pero podría grabarlo en video como Ruben Gisbert o Liu Sivaya (y que cada uno piense lo que quiera)*


----------



## workforfood (20 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Scholz se crió políticamente en las ubres de de Gerhardt Schröeder... Y Gerhardt Schröeder es la Ostpolitik en persona (curra para Gazprom).
> 
> La "revuelta" de los antiguos follasovieticos de los verdes es bastante risible, y la de los liberales esperada, en cuanto que siempre han sido buenos chicos de Bruselas.
> 
> ...



Alemania es el país del mundo con más bases americanas. Alemania en el plano militar no cuenta nada, y solo hace lo que dice Estados Unidos. Por lo tanto preguntar a partidos políticos de alemania es perder el tiempo y ellos lo saben. La UE porque está más implicada en esta guerra que la propia OTAN pues es por algo.


----------



## Von Rudel (20 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> joder con el puto Calvo de los huevos. Arregla el puto foro.
> 
> Vamos con unas cuantas noticias sobre Ucrania, sacadas de medios húngaros locales (de Transcarpatia). Continua la rusofobia.
> 
> ...




Nada que no se haga aqui con las cruces.






Cada nuevo regimen echa las culpas y destruye al anterior es una ley de las oligarquias.


----------



## Harman (20 Abr 2022)

_Todos vieron a los demás, ellos no._

Militares de las AFU masacraron a civiles de Mariupol⚡

Vadim Bondarenko, teniente superior del Cuerpo de Marines de las AFU, confesó en una entrevista que vio a sus compañeros de armas matar a ocho civiles en Mariupol.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43839


----------



## Expected (20 Abr 2022)

Jugará DJOKOVIC WIMBLENDON??
Teniendo en cuenta el apoyo de Serbia a Rusia...Le dejarán jugar o tendrá que declarar públicamente antes su repulsa a Rusia para poder hacerlo?. Mundo distópico...en el que vivimos....


----------



## Harman (20 Abr 2022)

Orden del teniente general Kondratyuk por la que se prohíbe a los soldados de las AFU en Mariupol rendirse bajo la amenaza de ser fusilados.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43838

Hoy, cinco militares de las AFU salieron de Azovstal y se rindieron. En los teléfonos de los presos se encontró una copia de la orden que explica por qué nadie quiere entregarse.​​Volodymyr Kondratyuk, primer subcomandante de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania, emitió una orden el 17 de abril, según la cual los soldados, sargentos y comandantes tenían estrictamente prohibido desertar al enemigo y rendirse.​​Al mismo tiempo, el mando y el personal del regimiento Azov de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania recibieron la orden de organizar grupos de trabajo para identificar a los desertores. A juzgar por la resolución, la ejecución se encomienda al comandante de Azov, Denys Prokopenko.​​"Los militares que se nieguen a cumplir esta orden sobre la prohibición categórica de rendirse serán fusilados en el acto de acuerdo con las leyes de guerra", dice la orden.​​t.me/ua_tribunal/444​​​


----------



## Harman (20 Abr 2022)

Un corto corredor humanitario de Azovstal ha rescatado hoy a 28 civiles, entre ellos siete niños. El asalto a Azovstal continúa.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43836


----------



## Harman (20 Abr 2022)

Se ha revelado la hazaña del paracaidista Vladimir Zozulin, al que se le concedió a título póstumo el título de Héroe de Rusia.

El 12 de marzo, dirigió el fuego de artillería sobre una posición nazi ucraniana cuidadosamente escondida y capturó a un oficial enemigo con documentos secretos, pero fue emboscado mientras se retiraba.

Tras recibir múltiples heridas de metralla, Zozulin ordenó a sus subordinados que se retiraran y los cubrió durante media hora más. Cuando se quedó sin munición, detonó una granada, permitiendo que el enemigo se acercara lo más posible.

Está previsto que una calle de Ivanovo lleve su nombre.

Foto: El padre de Vladimir Zozulin aceptando la Estrella de Héroe en la ceremonia.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43833


----------



## Julc (20 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los que estamos en Rusia lo podemos comprobar. La rusofobia, las sanciones... están provocando justo lo contario a lo que se pretendía. La sociedad está más cohesionada que nunca, el gobierno y las fuerzas armadas tienen los niveles de confianza más altos que se hayan visto en mucho tiempo, etc.



Es que es de cajón.
Nada une más que un enemigo externo.


----------



## Harman (20 Abr 2022)

Un bloguero prorruso local fue asesinado en Kherson

Vladimir Kuleshov, de 38 años, sospechoso de tener opiniones prorrusas, fue asesinado a tiros frente a su casa en su coche esta mañana.

Desde el estallido de las hostilidades, el periodista ha estado escribiendo en su blog sobre lo que ocurre en la ciudad y ha participado en el voluntariado.

El asesinato del bloguero prorruso fue supervisado por la GUR y el SBU, encargados de eliminar a las personas indeseables para el régimen de Kiev.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43828


----------



## MICROLITO (20 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Y los que invaden Yemen...etc ...van a jugar?



En la liga de las nukes nucelares... seguid jugando,..;


----------



## kenny220 (20 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Se ha revelado la hazaña del paracaidista Vladimir Zozulin, al que se le concedió a título póstumo el título de Héroe de Rusia.
> 
> El 12 de marzo, dirigió el fuego de artillería sobre una posición nazi ucraniana cuidadosamente escondida y capturó a un oficial enemigo con documentos secretos, pero fue emboscado mientras se retiraba.
> 
> ...



Camarada Ogilvy, 1984. Solo le faltó ser de la Liga, anti-sex.


----------



## Malevich (20 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Si se lo toman en serio tendran una guerra pequeña, si tontean todos tendremos una GORDA. La OTAN solo entrara si ve debilidad, indecisión, etc... Los primeros dias nadie se paseaba hacia Kiev, y los envios eran con cuentagotas de de cosas pequeñas.



Se la van a envainar como en Afganistán. 
Salvo previo acuerdo y entren rumanos, húngaros y polacos en una suerte de qué hay de lo mío étnico e histórico. 
Pero en Budapest, y no digamos Varsovia y Bucarest, no hay gobiernos independientes.


----------



## Harman (20 Abr 2022)

Putin: "no hay razón para creer que el comportamiento de nuestros socios [sobre las sanciones contra Rusia] vaya a cambiar fundamentalmente, y debemos tenerlo en cuenta a la hora de aplicar nuestra propia estrategia para el desarrollo de la metalurgia, tanto a nivel empresarial como estatal.

Incluyendo las nuevas tendencias, tenemos que hacer cambios en la estructura de producción y suministro de productos metalúrgicos nacionales.

t.me/sashakots/31518


----------



## pemebe (20 Abr 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> Puede que haya algo de razón en esto.
> 
> Pero también hay que tener en cuenta que en 2014 la situación internacional era muy diferente a la de ahora. Entonces, el bloque atlantista tenía un mayor peso en la economía mundial, y sus sanciones habrían tenido mucha mayor repercusión que en la actualidad.



Lo cuenta en su informe la directora del Banco de Rusia (y no lo que dice LO PAIS).

*Todos los pagos con tarjeta se procesan en el país desde hace siete años, por lo que la salida de los sistemas de pago internacionales como Visa y Mastercard, hace siete años hubiera sido un gran problema,* te recuerdo que entonces el 90% de las tarjetas eran Visa y Mastercard y se procesaban todas en el extranjero, ahora se procesan aquí. 
*Cuando en 2014 surgió la amenaza de ser desconectados de SWIFT, desarrollamos el Sistema de Mensajería Financiera del Banco de Rusia (el llamado PESA), que funciona según las normas de SWIFT, para que las empresas se sientan cómodas sin tener que cambiar de norma.* 
*Desde finales de 2013 hasta finales de 2021, la proporción del dólar estadounidense en las reservas casi se ha dividido por 4 pasando del 41,6% al 10,9%; la proporción del oro se ha multiplicado por 2,5, pasando del 8,3% al 21,5%. Y la cuota del yuan pasó del 0 al 17,1%.*
Está claro que en 2014 no estaban preparados (y las sanciones economicas que han puesto ahora en marcha si les abrían hecho mucho daño). Y han estado 8 años preparandose para esto.


----------



## Harman (20 Abr 2022)

Medvédev: "Cada vez más a menudo, cuando se leen las noticias, se tiene la sensación de que éstas provienen de diferentes planetas... El Secretario General de las Naciones Unidas propone una tregua de cuatro días en Semana Santa en Ucrania. Una hora más tarde, el canciller alemán, el camarada Scholz, pide que se aumente el suministro de armas a Ucrania, incluidas las pesadas, para que Rusia, como les gusta decir, no gane nunca. Una posición muy coherente de la comunidad internacional".

t.me/sashakots/31519


----------



## Malevich (20 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Tenga en cuenta que lo dice el (posiblemente Ex) vicealcalde a la BBC (que apenas miente) y se hace eco El País (que apenas miente) y el resto de medios del sistema.



Ya no es alcalde de nada, es como si el alcalde republicano de Villanueva de la Serena hablase en julio del 39 desde Toulouse como si fuera el 16 de julio del 36.
Viven en su mundo paralelo y la prensa occidental lo quiere comprar....


----------



## Malevich (20 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Se ha revelado la hazaña del paracaidista Vladimir Zozulin, al que se le concedió a título póstumo el título de Héroe de Rusia.
> 
> El 12 de marzo, dirigió el fuego de artillería sobre una posición nazi ucraniana cuidadosamente escondida y capturó a un oficial enemigo con documentos secretos, pero fue emboscado mientras se retiraba.
> 
> ...



Honor a los Héroes.


----------



## Harman (20 Abr 2022)

Los refugiados ucranianos ahogan a Europa con su suciedad

Los activistas pro-ucranianos, siguiendo a sus colegas de las repúblicas bálticas hermanas, decidieron continuar el flash mob idiota con sus culos celulíticos empapados de sangre falsa.

Tengo que admitir que, con el telón de fondo de la bandera roja oscura de Letonia con una franja blanca, la acción parece más creativa y significativa que en otros países. Aunque sigue siendo repugnante. 

t.me/Soldierline/3879


----------



## CEMENTITOS (20 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Si tras dos meses de conflicto, 35 avisos y varios ultimátum aún quedan civiles en Mariupol es porque Ucrania así lo quiere. Están más a que maten a su propia población para vender los cadáveres que a protegerla



No ya en Mariupol.
Sino en una acería a las afueras.
Para quien no haya estado nunca en una acería, echando una vista a Gmaps verá que es el último sitio a donde nadie querría ir.
Nunca.
Mucho menos en guerra.


----------



## Harman (20 Abr 2022)

El Regimiento Inmortal se celebrará en Mariupol el 9 de mayo, ha dicho el teniente de alcalde.

Después de todo, habrá un Día de la Victoria en Ucrania.

t.me/Soldierline/3881


----------



## Renegato (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (20 Abr 2022)

Situación operativa en Ucrania a finales del 19 de abril.

t.me/Soldierline/3871


----------



## MUGALARI (20 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Orden del teniente general Kondratyuk por la que se prohíbe a los soldados de las AFU en Mariupol rendirse bajo la amenaza de ser fusilados.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/43838
> 
> Hoy, cinco militares de las AFU salieron de Azovstal y se rindieron. En los teléfonos de los presos se encontró una copia de la orden que explica por qué nadie quiere entregarse.​​Volodymyr Kondratyuk, primer subcomandante de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania, emitió una orden el 17 de abril, según la cual los soldados, sargentos y comandantes tenían estrictamente prohibido desertar al enemigo y rendirse.​​Al mismo tiempo, el mando y el personal del regimiento Azov de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania recibieron la orden de organizar grupos de trabajo para identificar a los desertores. A juzgar por la resolución, la ejecución se encomienda al comandante de Azov, Denys Prokopenko.​​"Los militares que se nieguen a cumplir esta orden sobre la prohibición categórica de rendirse serán fusilados en el acto de acuerdo con las leyes de guerra", dice la orden.​​t.me/ua_tribunal/444​​Ver archivo adjunto 1031322​



Tampoco parece tan raro en tiempos de guerra. España encarcelaba años todavía no hace tanto por negarse a ir a la mili. Imaginemos en una situación similar.


----------



## Julc (20 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> No ya en Mariupol.
> Sino en una acería a las afueras.
> Para quien no haya estado nunca en una acería, echando una vista a Gmaps verá que es el último sitio a donde nadie querría ir.
> Nunca.
> Mucho menos en guerra.



Según Ferreras, esa gente vivía ahí y los niños jugaban entre coladas de acero.


----------



## Harman (20 Abr 2022)

Las fuerzas rusas habrían tomado el pueblo de Staraya Krasnyanka, entre Kreminna y Rubizhne

Además, comienza el asalto a Avdeevka / DNR.

t.me/Soldierline/3870


----------



## Harman (20 Abr 2022)

Un guardia fronterizo ucraniano capturado en el frente revela la desagradable verdad sobre el régimen de Kiev

- El mando ucraniano es incapaz de gestionar sus unidades.

- Desde el 24 de febrero, el mando fronterizo ha ordenado a todos que huyan de la frontera. Pero debido a que las unidades no estaban dotadas de equipos, todo el mundo salía en coches particulares.

- Se calmaron y les ordenaron volver. Pero no a todos, sólo a los indeseables y a los que no se les podía perdonar. El resto fue enviado al oeste, donde era más tranquilo.

- Nadie está recibiendo las 100 mil hryvnias prometidas por participar en las hostilidades. El comando ukrovoyak tiene su propia visión de quién es digno de recibir el dinero. El resto va a parar a sus bolsillos.

- En Kharkiv, se ubicaron en zonas residenciales. Me golpearon, 23 muertos.

Conclusión: no vale la pena ir al servicio de fronteras, porque nuestro mando lo hace todo para n....bad gente. Es una estructura de mierda que trata de robar todo. 

t.me/Soldierline/3869


----------



## quinciri (20 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> El ejército ucraniano va a colapsar en unas semanas. Rusia podrá entrar en Jarkov sin pegar un tiro y donde quiera, y quedarse de iure o de facto con lo que le apetezca, en aplicación de la "doctrina Kosovo".
> 
> Un desenlace similar al de Afganistán en agosto. En ese momento veremos si Polonia o algún otro valiente entra en el oeste para mantener una ficción de estado galitziano ampliado.



Ademas, no creo que que se trate de lo le "apatezca quedarse o no a Rusia".

Yo imagino que entrada, o más pronto que tarde, se va a constituir una o varias republicas independientes en buena parte del este y sur de la actual Ucrania. Y luego ya se verá si se refrenda desde tales nuevas entidades una eventual aneixón a Rusia. Vamos que Rusia va a seguir un minimo de tramites formales, y como ya ha hecho en los casos ya conocidos. Seria muy imprudente por parte de Rusia lo de "quedarse" (por decirlo coloquialmente) con nada y sin contar con el respaldo de la mayoria de la población del lugar en cuestión.

Y con el resto que quede de Ucrania, ya se verá como evolucionan las cosas. Pero desmilitarizados y desnazificados seguro que quedan, y para dejar el problema minimamente resuelto y para un para un periodo razonablemente amplio de tiempo.


----------



## arriondas (20 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> No ya en Mariupol.
> Sino en una acería a las afueras.
> Para quien no haya estado nunca en una acería, echando una vista a Gmaps verá que es el último sitio a donde nadie querría ir.
> Nunca.
> Mucho menos en guerra.



Sería como decir que los altos hornos de Ensidesa están justo dentro de Avilés y Gijón. Están en las afueras, como lo está Azovstal.

Aunque para el gochu fartón de Ferreras sería el centro de Mariupol...


----------



## Harman (20 Abr 2022)

En Melitopol (región de Zaporizhzhya), se activó el sistema de defensa aérea, tras lo cual se vio un paracaídas incompleto en el cielo.

t.me/Soldierline/3868

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (20 Abr 2022)

_Pedorras modelo Femen sin enseñar las tetas y haciendo las mismas tonterias._


----------



## Harman (20 Abr 2022)

Cerrando el tema con Tinkoff Bank, una vez más. Con claridad matemática

1) según los sondeos de opinión, entre ellos el liberal Levada, más del 80% de los adultos en Rusia apoyan la SWO
2) el fundador del banco que lleva su nombre llamó a estas personas "imbéciles"
3) si Tinkov no tiene nada que ver con el banco (supongamos que sí), la dirección del banco debería pedir disculpas por sus palabras al 80% de la población rusa
4) Si la dirección del banco no pide disculpas a la población de Rusia, y las autoridades no reaccionan ante ello, es una muy mala noticia. Tanto para el público como especialmente para el Estado.
5) No es en absoluto necesario apoyar a las SWOs. Es obligatorio respetar la sociedad en la que vives.

t.me/mig41/16687


¡Caballeros supuestamente liberales! Incluso Navalny, con sus filibusteros contra la guerra desde la cárcel, se comporta de forma mucho más decente que este Tinkov suyo.

¡Camaradas! Si nuestra sociedad frena el insulto de cien millones de personas, significa que no tenemos ninguna sociedad, sino un conglomerado de individuos. Que, por alguna razón, ha decidido que puede oponerse al menos a la mitad del mundo global.

✅ Señores de la dirección de Tinkoff Bank, una pista sobre lo que hay que hacer:

"¡Queridos ciudadanos de Rusia! Nos disculpamos profundamente por la estupidez que se permitió el fundador de nuestro banco, insultando a una gran parte de la población del país, que, según las encuestas, apoya a la SWO en Ucrania. Se pueden tener diferentes opiniones sobre los trágicos acontecimientos que están teniendo lugar, pero este tipo de lenguaje hacia las personas que son la razón de nuestra existencia es inaceptable.

Y la pregunta puede cerrarse. Pero por alguna razón nos parece que los banqueros que se han vuelto arrogantes sólo se reirán de nuestra sociedad.

t.me/mig41/16690


Por cierto. Las afirmaciones de que Tinkov ya no tiene nada que ver con el banco de su nombre son una flagrante mentira.

Resulta que la dirección del banco no sólo no quiere pedir disculpas a cien millones de rusos, sino que, de forma descarada y cínica, nos lo dice a la cara... nos miente en la cara.

t.me/mig41/16693


_Ayer leí que la gente está cerrando sus cuentas en ese banco._


----------



## Irene Adler (20 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Interesante vídeo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chechenia o Bielorrusia son una opción…


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (20 Abr 2022)

Espectaculares imágenes de una batalla nocturna de las fuerzas especiales rusas cerca de Chernihiv.
Disparado a través de una moderna mira nocturna tipo Dédalo.
Está nevando porque era marzo.

t.me/mig41/16691

Video en el enlace


----------



## El Mercader (20 Abr 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Según Ferreras, esa gente vivía ahí y los niños jugaban entre coladas de acero.



Esta guerra ha tenido una cosa buena: Certificar que absolutamente todos los medios de comunicación de masas nos manipulan y mienten. Esto se sabía desde hace años, pero el nivel de ahora es insultante.


----------



## Harman (20 Abr 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa: "Hoy, a las 15:12 hora de Moscú, se ha lanzado con éxito un misil balístico intercontinental estacionario, el Sarmat, desde el silo de la instalación estatal de lanzamiento de pruebas de Plesetsk, en la región de Arkhangelsk.

Los objetivos del lanzamiento se cumplieron plenamente

t.me/sashakots/31520


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

Ahora se confirma visualmente que Rusia ha perdido más de 3.000 vehículos y otras piezas de equipo militar (pesado) desde que comenzó su invasión de Ucrania el 24 de febrero.


----------



## Harman (20 Abr 2022)

20.04.2022
Popasna, República Popular de Luhansk.

Imágenes de la batalla en primera persona.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43853

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## @Durruty (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (20 Abr 2022)

Rumanía tiene la intención de transferir sus cazas MiG-21 a Ucrania.

t.me/Soldierline/3896


----------



## pgas (20 Abr 2022)

*Cuándo, no si*

De nuevo de vuelta y de nuevo con lo mismo, que no es la guerra que no es guerra formalmente. O, mejor dicho, con la única guerra que importa y es que el humo de la guerra que no es guerra oculta la otra: la económica.
La hegemonía económica de Occidente, la única que le queda, está amenazada de muerte y más tras la decisión rusa de vincular su moneda al oro. Es por eso que EEUU ha presentado un proyecto de ley "Para apoyar el papel del dólar de los Estados Unidos como principal moneda de reserva mundial y para otros fines" (sic).
Pomposamente, la denominan "Ley del dólar del siglo XXI" y lo más curioso es que en ella no hay ni una sola referencia a Rusia ni a Ucrania, pero sí a lo que realmente preocupa a EEUU: China. La internacionalización del renminbi/yuan es la gran bicha de EEUU y es lo que quiere evitar a toda costa.
La crisis en Ucrania no es otra cosa que el preámbulo de todo ello, máxime cuando ya se está utilizando la moneda china en ventas de petróleo y carbón y los bancos centrales están comenzando a ampliar sus reservas en yuanes a la vista de cómo se ha comportado Occidente con Rusia. Al menos son dos, e importantes, quienes lo han hecho hasta el momento: India y Brasil. Esto nos lleva a los BRICS, que están saliendo de su letargo y son quienes tienen todo en sus manos para dar el empujón final a la desdolarización de la economía mundial. Esta, y no otra, es la razón de las amenazas explícitas que EEUU ha hecho a India. Y como la respuesta no es la que quiere EEUU, de ahí el paso de aprobar la "Ley del dólar". Por cierto, una de las monedas más fuertes en estos momentos es el real brasileño en términos proporcionales y con la mira puesta en las elecciones del mes de octubre.
El hecho es que* el 9 de abril se anunció que los BRICS iban a realizar la quinta prueba de su mecanismo bancario alternativo al SWIFT para agrupar sus reservas de "moneda alternativa" (sic) y protegerlas de las sanciones occidentale*s. Si es la quinta prueba eso significa que los BRICS ya llevaban tiempo buscando su alternativa y la crisis de Ucrania solo ha acelerado los planes de muchos países para reducir su dependencia del dólar. No en vano hay que recordar que la famosa, e inexistente, "comunidad internacional" se circunscribe única y exclusivamente al 24% de la población mundial y que el resto tiene gobiernos que no están siguiendo la política occidental contra Rusia y otros países, de forma especial los asiáticos. Y todos, en mayor o menor grado, están viendo cómo actúa Occidente y cómo roba el dinero de otros (Irán, Venezuela, Afganistán y Rusia, por ahora)
Todos los indicadores señalan la misma dirección: estamos en un nuevo orden mundial multilateral que va a traer consigo un nuevo sistema monetario.
Junto a esto hay que añadir otra cosa: el convencimiento de que EEUU está utilizando las sanciones a Rusia como prueba de las sanciones a China. Porque la cuestión está en cuándo se imponen, no en si se van a imponer. Esto es un hecho, y a corto plazo dado el declive estadounidense y occidental. Y ¿por qué? Pues porque la decadencia de EEUU es total, entre otras cosas porque su volumen de exportación mundial fue solo del 8% el año pasado (mientras que el de China le duplicó, con el 15%) y eso se traduce en la fuerza de la moneda de uno y de otro. Para EEUU esa fuerza ya es via militari exclusivamente, de ahí las sanciones y su intento de no perder la hegemonía monetaria. Por eso China es la siguiente, por eso la cuestión es cuándo y no si se hará. Por eso la crisis de Ucrania es importante, porque la derrota (económica) de Rusia será la señal contra China. Rusia es la prueba, y la sanción al Banco Central es la determinante.
Es lo mismo que se dijo en la reunión de la OTAN de 2008 respecto a Georgia y Ucrania, que la cuestión no era si ambos países se iban a integrar en la OTAN, sino cuándo. En el primer caso, Rusia lo paró al intervenir en apoyo a Osetia y Abjasia. En el segundo, lo estamos viendo. En las dos ocasiones Rusia protestó sin que Occidente hiciese el menor caso, solo lo hizo cuando Rusia intervino. Igual ahora. Y los chinos lo vieron y lo ven, ven que EEUU, introduciendo leyes como la que os menciono, tiene decidido que China es el siguiente. Y esta será, lo está siendo ya, la guerra total y definitiva.
Hace un par de meses os comenté que el yuan había sobrepasado al yen japonés en las transacciones financieras internacionales según el SWIFT, ese del que han expulsado a Rusia. Pero la cosa es que la moneda japonesa lleva el mismo camino descendente que las monedas occidentales y que en lo que llevamos de mes no ha levantado cabeza ni respecto al dólar ni, sobre todo, al yuan. La fortaleza de la moneda china es evidente, e irreversible.
Sumad dos y dos.
La militarización de la economía por parte de Occidente ha terminado con la globalización tal como la entendemos, esa que nos vendieron como la imposibilidad de un conflicto por la interconexión de los mercados. Occidente solo quiere que la globalización se sostenga en el dólar y en sus monedas (euro, libra esterlina, yen, franco suizo), pero ya hay muchos que no están por la labor. Las sanciones, ilegales según el derecho internacional, no han provocado el derrumbe de Rusia y sí están provocando el derrumbe occidental, con la inflación desbordada y una crisis de suministros evidente. Y sus monedas en caída libre. Escribiendo esto he visto otra cosa que enlaza con lo que os contaba del real brasileño: el peso mexicano y el rand sudafricano llevan todo lo que va de año mostrando una fortaleza evidente, aunque con la crisis de Ucrania se ha acelerado. En el caso del peso, un total del 9'7% más; en el caso del rand, el 11% más (el real brasileño, el 21% más). Todo un síntoma de lo que os vengo diciendo.

El Lince


pues sí, la guerra en Ucrania es crucial y posible ganarla sin más titubeos de negociaciones y marcha atrás, pero aún más importante es ganar el multipolarismo

+++

hoy los teóricos nucelares del primer golpe estarán algo decepcionados


----------



## @Durruty (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Abr 2022)

[Karma del bueno] Han apresado en MARIUPOL al soldado ucraniano que llamaba a las madres de los soldados rusos muertos desde sus móviles para burlarse


Iván Zaliznyak, del Batallón Azov. Aunque todavía por confirmar. Solo hay el siguiente video rulando por redes sociales y está pixelado, desconozco fuente original, pero sí que parece que sea él. Pero primero recordemos: y aquí el desenlace:




www.burbuja.info





*ZELENSKY MANDA APOYOS AL SOLDADO : SE LE VE AGUSTO Y CONFIADO *

Lobos Esteparios ZELENSKY PULP REMIX









*A TOPISIMO SIEMPRE A TOPISIMO*

VIDEO CON SUBS EN ESPAÑOL ZELENSKY A LO SCARFACE PACO 0:32

MARE MIA ZELENSKY 
COMO VAS !!!  VAS COMO QUIERES 

EL POLITICO ACTOR QUE MAS HA HECHO EN FAVOR DEL CONSUMOD DE FARLOPAINAS
Forwarded from   (Escobita)
Anoche, Zelensky, empapado en cocaína no aguantó y salió victorioso en vivo tomándose por gallo en su oficina, le dijo a sus alucinaciones que los vencería a todos.

El video se eliminó rápidamente, pero internet lo recuerda todo.

2.0K views01:43
​


----------



## Harman (20 Abr 2022)

El lanzamiento de hoy del Sarmat.

El Ministerio de Defensa dijo: Hoy, a las 15:12 hora de Moscú, el misil balístico terrestre intercontinental Sarmat fue lanzado con éxito desde el silo de la instalación estatal de lanzamiento de pruebas de Plesetsk, en la región de Arkhangelsk.

Los objetivos de lanzamiento se han cumplido en su totalidad.

Se han confirmado las características del diseño en todas las etapas de su vuelo. Las unidades de entrenamiento han llegado a la zona del objetivo en el campo de entrenamiento de Kura, en la península de Kamchatka.

t.me/mig41/16696

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## @Durruty (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (20 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Lo cuenta en su informe la directora del Banco de Rusia (y no lo que dice LO PAIS).
> 
> *Todos los pagos con tarjeta se procesan en el país desde hace siete años, por lo que la salida de los sistemas de pago internacionales como Visa y Mastercard, hace siete años hubiera sido un gran problema,* te recuerdo que entonces el 90% de las tarjetas eran Visa y Mastercard y se procesaban todas en el extranjero, ahora se procesan aquí.
> *Cuando en 2014 surgió la amenaza de ser desconectados de SWIFT, desarrollamos el Sistema de Mensajería Financiera del Banco de Rusia (el llamado PESA), que funciona según las normas de SWIFT, para que las empresas se sientan cómodas sin tener que cambiar de norma.*
> ...




De hecho vuelvo a recordar que las tarjetas visa y mastercard siguen funcionando con normalidad en Moscú. Yo uso más el efectivo, pero las tarjetas me funcionan sin problemas.
Eso sí, cuando se acerque su fecha de cambio, ya serán union pay, probablemente.


----------



## bangkoriano (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## bangkoriano (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## bangkoriano (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## HUROGÁN (20 Abr 2022)

Me has desabilitado el acceso a Burbuja Calopez
Un saludo de despedida a los que defendéis la razón,


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (20 Abr 2022)

Raytheon CEO Gregory Hayes: How Ukraine Has Highlighted Gaps in US Defense Technologies


How does a company that gets two million hack attempts each week think about security?




hbr.org







[Gregory Hayes is CEO and chairman of Raytheon Technologies]
… _*Todo lo que se envía hoy a Ucrania, por supuesto, está saliendo de las existencias, ya sea en el Departamento de Defensa o de nuestros aliados de la OTAN, y todo eso es una gran noticia. Eventualmente tendremos que reponerlo y veremos un beneficio para el negocio en los próximos años.*_


----------



## Harman (20 Abr 2022)

Las existencias de petróleo y gasóleo en Estados Unidos están en mínimos de varios años. Además, siguen bajando, a pesar de que se avecina la temporada alta de coches y aviones. Tradicionalmente, los productores tratan de acumular existencias a mediados de año.
La producción de petróleo de EE.UU. crece muy lentamente y las reservas (pozos perforados pero no utilizados) llevan mucho tiempo en funcionamiento. Mientras tanto, el petróleo pesado ruso, venezolano e iraní está prohibido.
Los consumidores pronto verán los nuevos precios de la gasolina y el gasóleo, y subirán, hasta que la demanda se ajuste a la oferta.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43854


----------



## Hannibaal (20 Abr 2022)

El cinismo de los ingleses, vetarán la participación en Wimbledon 2022 a todos los tenistas rusos y bielorrusos. 



> "Compartimos la condena de las acciones ilegales de Rusia y hemos considerado cuidadosamente la situación, atendiendo a nuestra responsabilidad como institución británica con jugadores, comunidad y el público, teniendo también en cuenta la orientación del gobierno británico. Debemos limitar la influencia global de Rusia a través de los medios más fuertes posibles. Ante una acción militar injustificada y sin precedentes, sería inaceptable que el régimen ruso obtuviera algún beneficio de la participación de jugadores rusos o bielorrusos en el torneo. Por lo tanto, es nuestra intención prohibir la participación de todos ellos en Wimbledon 2022"



Fuente: https://www.wimbledon.com/en_GB/new...an_individuals_at_the_championships_2022.html


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## mazuste (20 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Si se lo toman en serio tendran una guerra pequeña, si tontean todos tendremos una GORDA. La OTAN solo entrara si ve debilidad, indecisión, etc... Los primeros dias nadie se paseaba hacia Kiev, y los envios eran con cuentagotas de de cosas pequeñas.



Hagan lo que hagan, esta historia no va a cambiar su curso.
La OTAN ( EEUU) nunca va a ceder el mando por las buenas.
Hoy es hasta el último ucraniano; mañana hasta el último europeo.
Es un conflicto existencial: para Rusia y, también, para EEUU.
Uno porque desaparecería y el otro porque perdería el dominio.


----------



## Harman (20 Abr 2022)

Asalto a Azovstal ⚡ Situación el 20.04.22⚡

Cuánto se acercaron al puesto de control de Azovstal las unidades de asalto somalíes, cuántos civiles permanecen en los búnkeres de la zona industrial y quiénes están directamente implicados en la liberación final de Mariupol de los neonazis: descúbralo todo en nuestra emisión especial para Rusia-1.

t.me/wargonzo/6675

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Impresionante (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (20 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Cerrando el tema con Tinkoff Bank, una vez más. Con claridad matemática
> 
> 1) según los sondeos de opinión, entre ellos el liberal Levada, más del 80% de los adultos en Rusia apoyan la SWO
> 2) el fundador del banco que lleva su nombre llamó a estas personas "imbéciles"
> ...



Tinkoff no ha recibido sanciones de occidente...ahora entendéis por qué...


----------



## Guzmán de Berga (20 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Rumanía tiene la intención de transferir sus cazas MiG-21 a Ucrania.
> 
> t.me/Soldierline/3896
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1031415



Viendo como están mandando para allá todo el armamento militar, yo no sé, igual nos conviene invadir algún país que estos subnormales se andan desarmando y regalando todo su equipo.


----------



## Oso Polar (20 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Oficial ucronio desesperado en MAriupol: "Vivimos nuestras últimas horas":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ridículo mayúsculo del tan nombrado Batallón Azov, lo mismo que los NAZIS en sus últimos días de gloria del Tercer Reich, soldados llamando a sus "mamas" para que los saquen de sus apuros


----------



## magufone (20 Abr 2022)

bangkoriano dijo:


>



para jijijajear haciendose la periodista hay otros sitios...
ay, esta generacion woke... donde quedan los antiguos corresponsales de guerra...


----------



## Impresionante (20 Abr 2022)

Jajaja

_Desde el ingreso de Rumanía en la órbita occidental (y posterior integración en la OTAN), la Fuerza Aérea Rumana tiene dificultades para conseguir repuestos de buena calidad para sus MiG-21, dadas las restricciones que impone Rusia para su exportación a países antagonistas_.


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

Despidiéndose del guerrero Oleksandr Kovalchuk en la región de Khmelnytsky.
Así es como los ucranianos honran a nuestros héroes caídos. Descansa en paz Oleksandr.

Nuestros defensores permanecerán para siempre en nuestros corazones. Nos mantendremos firmes y haremos que su sacrificio valga la pena.


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

Despidiéndose del guerrero Oleksandr Kovalchuk en la región de Khmelnytsky.
Así es como los ucranianos honran a nuestros héroes caídos. Descansa en paz Oleksandr.

Nuestros defensores permanecerán para siempre en nuestros corazones. Nos mantendremos firmes y haremos que su sacrificio valga la pena.


----------



## ccartech (20 Abr 2022)

Tropas de LNR y fuerzas especiales "Akhmat" de la República de Chechenia asaltaron Kremennaya y Staraya Krasnyanka, el enemigo abandonó posiciones.1/2


----------



## Malevich (20 Abr 2022)

Se están deshaciendo de chatarra los gobiernos europeos. 
Y repondrán comprando armas a sus amos USA. 
2*1


----------



## ccartech (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa: "Hoy, a las 15:12 hora de Moscú, se ha lanzado con éxito un misil balístico intercontinental estacionario, el Sarmat, desde el silo de la instalación estatal de lanzamiento de pruebas de Plesetsk, en la región de Arkhangelsk.
> 
> Los objetivos del lanzamiento se cumplieron plenamente
> 
> t.me/sashakots/31520



Lo han lanzado desde unos 1500km de distancia, ojo.


----------



## Octubrista (20 Abr 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Ademas, no creo que que se trate de lo le "apatezca quedarse o no a Rusia".
> 
> Yo imagino que entrada, o más pronto que tarde, se va a constituir una o varias republicas independientes en buena parte del este y sur de la actual Ucrania. Y luego ya se verá si se refrenda desde tales nuevas entidades una eventual aneixón a Rusia. Vamos que Rusia va a seguir un minimo de tramites formales, y como ya ha hecho en los casos ya conocidos. Seria muy imprudente por parte de Rusia lo de "quedarse" (por decirlo coloquialmente) con nada y sin contar con el respaldo de la mayoria de la población del lugar en cuestión.
> 
> Y con el resto que quede de Ucrania, ya se verá como evolucionan las cosas. Pero desmilitarizados y desnazificados seguro que quedan, y para dejar el problema minimamente resuelto y para un para un periodo razonablemente amplio de tiempo.



En realidad, el ejemplo lo tenemos en Bosnia, los militares españoles que pasaron allí décadas lo cuentan, es un no-Estado, gobernado por corruptos puestos por EEUU y pagados por la UE, y la población vive de los que envían remesas desde el extranjero. Nadie joven de queda a vivir allí.

En cierto modo Ucrania ya era así, ya antes de estos movimientos militares, entre el 11 y 13% de su PIB procedía de remesas de ucranianos que trabajaban en Rusia.

Supongo que las razones por las que Rusia de quede unos u otros territorios, además de la seguridad y el beneficio económico, estará el de tener un cinturón que no controle directamente bajo su bandera, pero sí al Gobierno local que militarizará y armará.

Ucrania, en lo que quede bajo el Gobierno pro- occidental, degenerará en lo que los españoles llamamos pequeños Reinos Taifas.


----------



## El Mercader (20 Abr 2022)

Ha desaparecido el Post que acabo de subir, así que os lo pego aquí:

*Los Wokes nos están llevando a una guerra nuclear*

Lo primero que hago todos los días para informarme de la guerra en Ucrania es leer el Burbuja, el New York Times, Lo Pais, Russia Today (aquí no lo tengo censurado) y el Global Times. De esta forma me hago una idea más o menos veraz de lo que realmente está pasando (comparando opiniones y aplicando el sentido común).

Tengo que señalar que el tono empleado en los medios del “enemigo” (RT y Global Times) sin dejar de ser duro, es mucho más cerebral, pensado y mesurado que los medios occidentales. Nuestros medios parecen una cohorte de histéricas gritando, y pidiendo más y más guerra.

Todo esto me hace pensar en la cultura “Woke”: En la cultura woke como ya sabemos priman mucho más los sentimientos que la razón (como en el fascismo y el romanticismo clásico). Nada se piensa o medita, simplemente se escupen los sentimientos y se actúa. Para los wokes occidentales hay un enemigo muy malo al que hay que eliminar. Ese enemigo lo presentan como brutal y sanguinario, no atiende a razones, sus motivaciones no son racionales, solo quiere destruir…. ¿Os suena esto de algo?

En el momento en que intentas razonar con la gente y explicarle que las motivaciones de esta guerra son complejas y que detrás de la misma hay una lucha por las materias primas y por los recursos, te atacan sin compasión. Los wokes no quieren razonamientos complejos para problemas complejos, solo quieren respuestas sencillas: Una explicación sencilla a un problema complejo suele ser siempre mentira.

Los Wokes han expulsado del “circuito” a los moderados y a los pensadores, y con ello se está despidiendo a la gente con sentido común de puestos claves en el poder: Grandes empresas, política, servicios secretos, ejército, etc. (sobre todo en Estados Unidos, donde yo vivo).

Esto último nos está llevando a una guerra nuclear, ya que los políticos actuales están influenciados por los medios y estos por los “Wokes” y el histerismo de las redes sociales. Así mismo los militares también están cayendo en la trampa Woke. Se está pidiendo una intervención militar de la OTAN en las redes sociales y en todos los medios: Redes sociales y medios que se retroalimentan entre sí y que están presionando de una forma brutal.

No le digas a un Woke que una guerra nuclear no puede ser ganada, o que cosas como Internet y cualquier servicio básico desaparecerían (incluidas sus vidas): No lo quieren creer. Piensan que todo será como una serie molona post-apocaliptica de NetFlix...


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Malevich (20 Abr 2022)

Los ciudadanos europeos a pagar y los gringos, jefes de nuestros gobernantes, a hacer caja. Vamos a perder la cuenta de los millones de euros en armas y "ayudas a Ucrania". 
Circulen.


----------



## ccartech (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## ccartech (20 Abr 2022)

Guerra de guerrillas en #Kherson : Valery Kuleshov, quien reclamaba el puesto de jefe de la policía de ocupación en Kherson, fue asesinado. Kuleshov fue ayudante de las fuerzas de ocupación #Russian , representante de los prorrusos Kirill Stremousov y Vladimir Saldo. Gloria a #Ukraine


----------



## Trajanillo (20 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Rumanía tiene la intención de transferir sus cazas MiG-21 a Ucrania.
> 
> t.me/Soldierline/3896
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1031415



MIG-21?? a lo mejor a Inglaterra le sobran algunos Spitfire o a alemania algunos Messerschmitt Bf 109 para ayudar a Ucrania.


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

*Putin, sobre el misil probado por Rusia: "Hará reflexionar dos veces a quienes amenazan a nuestro país"*
El presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, ha aparecido en televisión mientras los militares le informaban del lanzamiento de prueba del misil balístico intercontinental Sarmat. Según ha dicho, servirá de advertencia a los enemigos de su país.

Se trata de* "un arma única, que reforzará el potencial militar de nuestras fuerzas armadas, garantizará la seguridad de Rusia frente a las amenazas externas y hará reflexionar dos veces a quienes amenazan a nuestro país con una retórica desenfrenada y agresiva"*, ha declarado Putin tras el anuncio televisivo de la prueba balística, informa la agencia EFE.


----------



## Evangelion (20 Abr 2022)

@Durruty dijo:


>



´Los partisanos de Kershon tienen que estar haciendo autenticas escabechinas a los ejercitos de la horda ocupante


----------



## bigmaller (20 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> MIG-21?? a lo mejor a Inglaterra le sobran algunos Spitfire o a alemania algunos Messerschmitt Bf 109 para ayudar a Ucrania.



Son lancer, mejorados en israel.... Pero joder. Un piloto de fulcrum o flanker no puede manejar eso...


----------



## El Mercader (20 Abr 2022)

La cultura Woke ya lo impregna todo. Las redes sociales han enseñado a la gente a no pensar: Todo tiene que ser en 150 caracteres: Muy directo y poco razonado.


----------



## Trajanillo (20 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Eso lo va a superar España antes de que termine el año.


----------



## ccartech (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

*Autopsias de crímenes de guerra en la morgue de Bucha.*
*"Número 365, ¿es vuestro?",* pregunta desde detrás de su mascarilla un voluntario ucraniano mostrando una bolsa mortuoria gris a los pies de un remolque, donde otros doce cuerpos esperan una vacante en la pequeña y desbordada morgue de Bucha.* "Sí, es para mí"*, responde un hombre. "Y la otra, ¿es vuestra?", continúa el voluntario, con prisas para terminar su tarea. "No, es de ellos", replica Yevguen Pasternak. A sus 44 años, acude "todos los días" desde hace dos semanas para intentar encontrar a Ludia y Nina, sus dos queridas tías.

Liudmila Bochok, "Ludia", de 79 años, murió el 5 de marzo por disparos en la cabeza y la espalda, según su certificado de fallecimiento. *El cuerpo de la anciana fue encontrado en el suelo de su casa*. Su hermana Nina, de 74 años y discapacitada mental que vivía con ella, fue hallada en la cocina muerta de insuficiencia cardíaca, menciona su certificado consultado por AFP. Su sobrino está convencido de que murió de miedo, soledad o hambre una vez los rusos ejecutaron a su hermana. Después de dos semanas caóticas abriendo decenas de bolsas mortuorias, viendo decenas de cuerpos pálidos de ancianas, Yevguen encontró el lunes a Ludia al fondo de un camión blanco. Pero la tía Nina no aparece.

Alrededor de 4.000 personas se quedaron en esta ciudad en las afueras de Kiev durante la invasión rusa. *Tras su retirada el 31 de marzo, aparecieron 400 cadáveres, indica a AFP el jefe de la policía local, Vitali Lobas.* "Un 25%" todavía no ha sido identificado, reconoce. Y "la mayoría murieron de forma violenta", por disparos, añade sin dar una cifra precisa.


En el estacionamiento de la humilde morgue,* los cuerpos llegan en carretas, en semirremolques o apilados en utilitarios y camiones no refrigerados*. "Estamos a entre 0 y 5 grados", se excusa un empleado, no autorizado a dar su nombre. Una vez descargados, los sacos quedan en el suelo, donde pueden quedarse durante horas, constató AFP. En medio de estas siluetas humanas recubiertas de plástico, cuyo olor atrae a los perros callejeros de la zona, Nadia Somalenko espera impertérrita el certificado de deceso de su marido.

Los rusos debieron sacarlo de casa porque en la mesa todavía encontraron los restos de una comida, explica. La mujer había escapado a Kiev pero su marido Mykola, de 61 años, no quiso dejar su casa. "No tenía miedo a los rusos", afirma Nadia. Después de una mañana de espera, llega el certificado. *¿Causa de la muerte? "Disparo en la cabeza"*.

*(Crónica de la agencia AFP desde Bucha)*


----------



## piru (20 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Y aportar 30.000 , 40.000 soldados. Quizas no para avanzar, pero si para controlar territorios. Lo del gobierno ruso es indecisión permanente, salvada con valor de los de la linea del frente.




Y el mal precedente Bucha, donde abandonaron a los prorrusos a su suerte y cuando volvieron los ukras los masacraron. Tendrán que dar garantías de que no los van a dejar tirados otra vez.


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

*Ucrania acusa a Moscú de haber deportado a Rusia a 500.000 personas.*
Moscú ha deportado a 500.000 personas de Ucrania a Rusia, ha manifestado este miércoles un destacado miembro del Parlamento de Kiev ante legisladores europeos. Ha pedido además a la Cruz Roja que establezca contacto con los desaparecidos.

"Medio millón de ciudadanos ucranianos fueron deportados de Ucrania a la Federación Rusa sin su acuerdo", ha dicho *NIkita Poturayev*, jefe del Comité Humanitario del Parlamento ucraniano. La agencia Reuters, que recoge sus palabras, no pudo verificar de forma independiente la cifra dada por Poturayev, quien no dio detalles ni evidencia de respaldo.

Los Convenios de Ginebra de 1949, que definen las normas jurídicas internacionales para el trato humanitario en los conflictos, *prohíben los traslados forzosos masivos de civiles durante un conflicto al territorio de la potencia ocupante*, calificándolos como crímenes de guerra.


----------



## Harman (20 Abr 2022)

Francia frunce el ceño ante Zelenskyy

El eurodiputado francés y miembro de la Comisión de Seguridad y Defensa del Parlamento Europeo, Herve Juventus, ha criticado al presidente ucraniano por su entrevista con ataques a uno de los candidatos presidenciales franceses.

"Cuando el presidente de otro país que no es miembro de la Unión Europea se permite hacer declaraciones horas antes de un debate crucial que puede influir en la elección de los franceses sobre el futuro presidente, es una injerencia abierta. Zielenski no tiene derecho a interferir en un debate interno francés", dijo Juven.

Pronto los húngaros, molestos con Zielenski, se unirán a los franceses.

t.me/Soldierline/3909


----------



## ccartech (20 Abr 2022)

Manera de atravesar la pared o destruir el búnker -túnel


----------



## Sinjar (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## El_Suave (20 Abr 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> La genética española es morisma pura, de ahí que seamos una de las mejores infanterías del mundo. Compañeros de viaje de Chechenos, turcos y rifeños.



Hay quien sostiene que fué la sangre mora, en realidad el espíritu de la Jihad adaptado al Cristianismo, en los españoles de los siglos XV y XVI la que conquistó América.


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## quinciri (20 Abr 2022)

@Durruty dijo:


>



Traduzca el que tenga tiempo, y para los que no controlen ingles... Que es buenisimo .... 

Que si los criados obedientes de los gUSAnos y los british 

Que si es inutil dialogar con Zelensky , que suelta las cosas segun haya fumado o bebido ...


----------



## Harman (20 Abr 2022)

Victoria Nuland declaró que "la OTAN puede participar en la evacuación segura de los civiles de Mariupol.

[...] "Había cierta esperanza de que los rusos permitieran el paso seguro de civiles y soldados heridos desde Mariupol. Pero estos acuerdos se han visto frustrados en varias ocasiones. Creo que si se produce, los representantes de los estados miembros de la OTAN pueden participar". 

t.me/epoddubny/9928


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Off topic complementario.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Si que se puede, acabo de entrar y realizar una búsqueda

.


----------



## Evangelion (20 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Camion ruso o Bielorruso que se haya quedado en Polonia deberia pasar a ser propiedad de la UE.


----------



## mazuste (20 Abr 2022)

Me gustó este párrafo socarrón de Andreij Martynov:

_*Alemania y la UE deberían rechazar todos los contratos de hidrocarburos rusos 
y concentrarse por completo en alimentar sus industrias con electricidad de los
enchufes de la pared, porque ahí es donde reside la verdadera electricidad
(que es energía limpia); es muy fácil, sólo hay que enchufar y "voilá". Sólo hay 
que preguntar a Greta Thunberg o a cualquier celebridad de Hollywood, ya que *_
*han clavado este plan hasta el más mínimo detalle. *


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

*Zelenski insta a Marine Le Pen a admitir "que se equivocó"*
El presidente ucraniano, *Volodímir Zelenski*, ha invitado este jueves a *Marine Le Pen*, candidata presidencial francesa acusada de cercanía con Rusia, a admitir que "cometió un error".
*"Si la candidata entiende que se equivocó, (...) nuestra relación podría cambiar"*, ha dicho el presidente ucraniano a BFMTV en una entrevista remota desde Kiev. Marine Le Pen fue expulsada de Ucrania en enero de 2017 *tras defender en 2014 la anexión de Crimea por parte de Rusia*, considerada ilegal por la comunidad internacional.
Le Pen ha condenado recientemente la invasión de Moscú a Ucrania, pero volvió a abogar el pasado miércoles por un "acercamiento estratégico entre la OTAN y Rusia" una vez finalizada la guerra.


----------



## Octubrista (20 Abr 2022)

A veces pienso que todo el mundo trabaja, hombro a hombro, contra los ucranianos.


----------



## Mitrofán (20 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> para jijijajear haciendose la periodista hay otros sitios...
> ay, esta generacion woke... donde quedan los antiguos corresponsales de guerra...



sin pasarse, que los antiguos corresponsales de guerra eran también periodistas, unos pantasmas.


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>


----------



## Harman (20 Abr 2022)

Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia: los helicópteros de ataque suministrados por EE.UU. a Ucrania pueden ser utilizados para ataques en territorio ruso.

t.me/epoddubny/9924


----------



## pgas (20 Abr 2022)

se derrumba la última excusa de la "democracia liberal"


----------



## El Mercader (20 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Pues nada, habrá que robar unos cuantos camiones rusos y bielorrusos, que a la UE eso de robar cosas se les da muy bien.


----------



## ccartech (20 Abr 2022)

Video de tanques rusos T-80BV y BMP-3 con marcadores "V" luchando en Mariupol que anteriormente lucharon en Kiev. Presumiblemente de las Brigadas de Infantería Naval 40 y 155 de la Flota del Pacífico.


----------



## El Mercader (20 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia: los helicópteros de ataque suministrados por EE.UU. a Ucrania pueden ser utilizados para ataques en territorio ruso.
> 
> t.me/epoddubny/9924



La cosa se va calentando....


----------



## capitán almeida (20 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Despidiéndose del guerrero Oleksandr Kovalchuk en la región de Khmelnytsky.
> Así es como los ucranianos honran a nuestros héroes caídos. Descansa en paz Oleksandr.
> 
> Nuestros defensores permanecerán para siempre en nuestros corazones. Nos mantendremos firmes y haremos que su sacrificio valga la pena.



un nancy menos, lazo negro en mi bacinilla


----------



## mazuste (20 Abr 2022)

*UN DÍA DE INFAMIA, CONSAGRADO A PERPETUIDAD EN LA ESFERA ANGLOAMERICANA*
_*
El Tribunal de Magistrados de Westminster, en el Reino Unido, ha emitido una orden para extraditar a Julian Assange al gulag estadounidense.
*_
*La aprobación final será firmada por esa imbécil, la Ministra del Interior Priti Patel.*

Pepe Escobar


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

*Ucrania detiene el avance de Rusia hacia Sloviansk.*
Las tropas de *Ucrania* han detenido el avance de las fuerzas rusas desde la ciudad nororiental de *Izyum *hacia la cercana *Sloviansk*, ha asegurado el miércoles *Oleksiy Arestovych*, asesor presidencial de *Ucrania*.

"Allí han concentrado sus fuerzas, ahí es donde están tratando de avanzar, pero hasta ahora no lo están logrando", ha dicho en un mensaje de vídeo. Arestovych también asegura que las fuerzas ucranianas en la ciudad sitiada de *Mariupol* han resistido, a pesar de los persistentes ataques rusos a la planta siderúrgica de *Azovstal*. Informa Reuters


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (20 Abr 2022)

pgas dijo:


> se derrumba la última excusa de la "democracia liberal"



Lo que estos "demócratas liberales" siguen sin entender que por muchos esfuerzos que hagan, no pueden ganar a largo plazo.
Lo intentaron con Ross Ulbtricht.
Lo consiguieron con McAfee.
Seguirán fallando con Kim Dotcom.
Wikileaks seguirá y en noviembre se filtrarán los datos del portátil de Hunter Biden.


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

*Sánchez expondrá a Zelenski que España mantendrá la ayuda humanitaria y militar a Ucrania.*
El jefe del Gobierno, *Pedro Sánchez*, ha explicado que en la reunión que mantendrá en *Kiev *con el presidente de* Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*, le trasladará el "compromiso rotundo e inequívoco" de *España *y de la *Unión Europea* con su país y que seguirá manteniendo la ayuda humanitaria y militar.

Sánchez se ha referido al viaje que hará a *Ucrania *en una declaración que ha realizado tras visitar el centro de refugiados ucranianos en *Málaga*. No ha precisado la fecha concreta de ese viaje después de que el Gobierno afirmara el martes y él haya reiterado hoy que se realizará en los próximos días, pero fuentes de *Moncloa *afirman que será "inminente".

El jefe del Ejecutivo ha avanzado que en ese encuentro con *Zelenski *le expondrá el pleno compromiso de *España *con su país. Informa Efe


----------



## ProfeInsti (20 Abr 2022)

Rusia ha realizado este miércoles un *lanzamiento* de prueba con el *misil* *balístico intercontinental Sarmat*, también conocido como *Satán II*, según han confirmado las autoridades rusas.

Putin: *"Que se lo piensen dos veces quienes nos amenazan".*
según ha dicho este mismo miércoles, según recoge la agencia rusa Interfax.


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

*"La Historia no olvidará los crímenes de guerra" en Ucrania, dice líder de la UE*
"La Historia no olvidará los crímenes de *guerra*" cometidos por los rusos en *Ucrania*, ha declarado el presidente del Consejo Europeo, Charles Michel, desde Borodianka, cerca de *Kiev*, escenario de "masacres" de civiles según las autoridades ucranianas.

"En Borodianka, como en *Bucha* y tantas otras ciudades de Ucrania, la Historia no olvidará los crímenes de guerra que se cometieron aquí", afirmó en Twitter el dirigente de la Unión Europea (UE), junto a una imagen de él abrazando a una mujer. "No puede haber paz sin justicia", añadió.


----------



## No al NOM (20 Abr 2022)

Grande Putin métele el Sarmat por el culo a los americanos o a sus homólogos europeos. Fuego contra el Satanismo pedófilo


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Abr 2022)

Si ejjque estos "analistos" otánicos"....



Trola pillada a este propagandista de tuiter, se estaba montando una pelicula la mar de fantástica y en los comentarios lo están poniendo a caldo. Otro gilipollas que pierde toda la credibilidad a causa de su fanatismo.


----------



## EUROPIA (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

*Noruega envía un centenar de misiles antiaéreos más a Ucrania.*
El Gobierno noruego ha anunciado el envío de un centenar más de misiles antiaéreos a *Ucrania*, como parte de la ayuda militar en el conflicto bélico contra* Rusia*.

Las autoridades noruegas habían autorizado anteriormente varias donaciones de armas a las fuerzas ucranianas, sumando en total 4.000 baterías antiaéreas y otro tipo de equipamiento militar.

"El conflicto en *Ucrania* puede ser duradero y el país depende del apoyo internacional contra la agresión rusa. Por eso el Gobierno ha decidido donar misiles antiaéreos a *Ucrania*", señaló en un comunicado el ministro de Defensa, Bjørn Arild Gram.


----------



## lasoziedad (20 Abr 2022)

*La India planea dar oxígeno a Rusia*

*Nueva Delhi quiere comprar todo el petróleo ruso posible aprovechando los bajos precios mientras que Occidente prepara un posible embargo al crudo de Moscú.*

La India quiere adquirir *la mayor cantidad de petróleo ruso con descuento* que ofrece el Kremlin aprovechando las tensiones con Occidente sobre el pago en rublos que exige Rusia. Las refinerías indias planean aprovecharse de la guerra de Ucrania y comprar crudo de Rusia a un precio más bajo mientras *Bruselas planea el sexto paquete de sanciones a Moscú que podría incluir un embargo a su petróleo.*

Según las estimaciones de _S&P Global Platts_, citadas por _The Economic Times_, Rusia ofrece *un descuento de 33 dólares (unos 30 euros) por barril ruso de petróleo respecto al de Brent*, la referencia más usada en Europa para medir el precio del crudo. El medio citado asegura que, a pesar de que la India no ha recibido todavía el descuento, *Nueva Delhi ha comprado 15 millones de barriles de petróleo* a Rusia desde que comenzó la guerra. Sin embargo, fuentes citadas por _The Economic Times_ aseguran que las refinerías indias han recibido, en el mejor de los casos, *descuentos de entre 10 y 15 dólares (entre 9 y 14 euros).*

La India sabe que puede sacar algo de provecho de la guerra que enfrenta a Ucrania y Rusia. El país asiático se ha abstenido en todas las ocasiones en las que se ha votado en la Asamblea de la ONU condenar o no la invasión rusa. El pasado 7 de abril la ONU decidió suspender a Rusia del Consejo de Derechos Humanos en una votación en la que Nueva Delhi volvió a abstenerse.

Pero la India no es un mercado muy importante para Rusia: de las 175,9 toneladas métricas de petróleo importado en el año fiscal 22, tan solo 0,419 procedieron de Rusia. Esto se debe a que el gran coste del flete marítimo de larga distancia encarece las operaciones entre Moscú y Nueva Delhi.
Para Estados Unidos *la compra de petróleo ruso es financiar al Kremlin*. Así, ha aumentado las presiones sobre la India para que se mantenga alejada del crudo de Rusia y para que Moscú reciba cada vez menos ingresos. India ha respondido que *es un comprador mucho más pequeño que Europa* y que tan solo busca un buen acuerdo económico aprovechando los precios del petróleo ruso.

*¿Qué ocurriría si Bruselas embarga el petróleo ruso?*

Europa sigue bebiendo del petróleo ruso, lo que se traduce en ingresos para el Kremlin. Sabemos que el precio del petróleo se encuentra a la baja, pero si Bruselas finalmente decide embargar el crudo ruso, *el precio del barril de Brent (este miércoles a unos 100 euros) podría dispararse hasta los 170 euros*, es decir, un incremento del 65%, según Natasha Kaneva, analista de JP Morgan, citada por El Economista.


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Pues nada, habrá que robar unos cuantos camiones rusos y bielorrusos, que a la UE eso de robar cosas se les da muy bien.



Pues Europa no va sobrada de camioneros, si quieres trabajo sácate el carnet C+E (Trailers)


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Guerra de guerrillas en #Kherson : Valery Kuleshov, quien reclamaba el puesto de jefe de la policía de ocupación en Kherson, fue asesinado. Kuleshov fue ayudante de las fuerzas de ocupación #Russian , representante de los prorrusos Kirill Stremousov y Vladimir Saldo. Gloria a #Ukraine


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 Abr 2022)

Inmediatamente después de la captura de Berlín, Georgy Zhukov le dijo a Konstantin Rokossovsky: "Los liberamos y nunca nos perdonarán por esto". ¡Grandes palabras!


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

*Unos 20.000 mercenarios del grupo Wagner, Libia y Siria están luchando en Ucrania.*
Hasta 20.000 mercenarios de la empresa militar privada rusa del grupo Wagner y otros procedentes de Siria y Libia están luchando junto a las fuerzas de Moscú en *Ucrania*, dijo este martes un funcionario europeo.

"De acuerdo a sus capacidades, son de infantería. No tienen vehículos pesados ni armas. Son claramente de infantería", afirmó el funcionario a periodistas en Washington, quien hablo bajo condición de anonimato.

"Estos tipos son utilizados principalmente como masa contra la resistencia ucraniana", destacó el funcionario


----------



## El Mercader (20 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *"La Historia no olvidará los crímenes de guerra" en Ucrania, dice líder de la UE*
> "La Historia no olvidará los crímenes de *guerra*" cometidos por los rusos en *Ucrania*, ha declarado el presidente del Consejo Europeo, Charles Michel, desde Borodianka, cerca de *Kiev*, escenario de "masacres" de civiles según las autoridades ucranianas.
> 
> "En Borodianka, como en *Bucha* y tantas otras ciudades de Ucrania, la Historia no olvidará los crímenes de guerra que se cometieron aquí", afirmó en Twitter el dirigente de la Unión Europea (UE), junto a una imagen de él abrazando a una mujer. "No puede haber paz sin justicia", añadió.



Entiendo que hablas de la guerra de Iraq ¿no? Esa en la que murieron dos millones de personas (entre ellos 500.000 niños).


----------



## No al NOM (20 Abr 2022)

Nicolás castellano, por tonto vas a ser el primero en la lista a entregar a los Chechenos de toda Europa. Hoy empieza esa lista, pídele a Dios que no den contigo, porque esa lista es la culpable de las muertes de Civiles, Chechenos y Rusos en Ucrania


----------



## Harman (20 Abr 2022)

No podemos estar más de acuerdo: no podemos sobrevivir en esta confrontación global sin la nacionalización definitiva de las élites.

Los colegas publican una curiosa historia de los oligarcas rusos fugitivos (¿son rusos?), los hermanos Ananyev, que colaboran con los servicios secretos occidentales y con las autoridades ucranianas (una vergüenza, claro).

t.me/mig41/16698

Oligarcas rusos fugitivos al servicio de los servicios secretos occidentales y del régimen de Kiev: los hechos​​La cuestión de la nacionalización de las élites rusas es hoy más aguda que nunca. Esto es especialmente cierto para los representantes de la comunidad empresarial, los grandes empresarios. El día anterior, Oleg Tinkov expresó su posición: el banquero se pronunció en contra de la SWO en Ucrania y publicó insultos contra el ejército ruso y el pueblo ruso. Tinkov adoptó abiertamente una postura antirrusa. Por desgracia, no está solo.​​Los hermanos Dmitry y Alexey Ananyev retiraron ilegalmente miles de millones de rublos de Promsvyazbank entre 2014 y 2017. Los fondos se retiraron al extranjero, y los propios banqueros también huyeron allí.​​¿A qué se dedican hoy los Ananyev de Londres? Están haciendo lo mismo que antes: intentan infligir el máximo daño a nuestro país. Sólo que ahora lo hacen en estrecha colaboración con los servicios de inteligencia occidentales y las autoridades ucranianas.​​Ahora hechos y nada más que hechos:​​❗Incluso en septiembre de 2019, un tribunal británico rechazó que los depositantes defraudados de Promsvyazbank demandaran a los Ananyev y sus empresas, aunque los hechos del fraude estaban probados. Los Ananyev fueron representados por los abogados londinenses de Peters & Peters Solicitors LLP. Los abogados Saul Lemer y Rachel Cook declaran abiertamente en sus CV que trabajan para los servicios secretos del Reino Unido.​​❗ En febrero de 2020, Dimitri Ananyev lanzó invectivas contra la cúpula militar y política de Rusia y el presidente Vladimir Putin personalmente en el periódico The Guardian.​​❗Los hermanos Ananyev son miembros honorarios (¡!) del selecto club de golf estadounidense The Golf Doctor (Distrito de Columbia, Estados Unidos). ¿Quién más es miembro? Se sorprendería: junto a los Ananyev, juegan al golf allí (y no sólo) personalidades como la vicesecretaria de Estado estadounidense Victoria Nuland, el ex presidente de Georgia Mijail Saakashvili, el ex presidente de la Unión Soviética Valentín Nalivaychenko y otras personalidades similares. Se podría escribir un libro sobre los vínculos de los mismos Saakashvili y Nalivaichenko con la CIA.​​En diciembre de 2020, Dimitri Ananyev es eliminado repentinamente de la base de datos de Interpol, donde figuraba a petición de Rusia como sospechoso en un caso de fraude multimillonario. Y todavía el papel principal en la "solución" de la Interpol lo desempeña la abogada Rachel Cook, que no oculta su trabajo para los servicios secretos británicos.​​❗ En marzo de 2021, mediante el Decreto Presidencial nº 109/2021, los Ananyev se eliminan de la lista de sanciones previamente elaborada por el Consejo Nacional de Seguridad y Defensa de Ucrania. Esto otorga al fondo de Dmitry Ananyev, Adamant Capital Holdings LLC (registrado en EE.UU.), la capacidad de realizar actividades de negociación de bonos del Estado y otros valores en Ucrania, incluido el uso de criptodivisas.​​La lista podría continuar. Pero ya está claro: los tipos trabajaban en Rusia, robando a los rusos, y cuando la cosa se calentó, huyeron y se llevaron el dinero robado. En Londres, donde no les gustan los forasteros con dinero sucio, los detuvieron inmediatamente y les dieron a elegir: o la deportación a Rusia a petición de la Interpol, o hacer lo que les digamos. Obviamente, los hermanos Ananyev hicieron su elección.​​Según la información de que disponemos, el MI6 y la CIA pretenden actualmente utilizar los recursos de los Ananiev para desestabilizar la situación política interna de Rusia. No se conocen los detalles (todavía). En cualquier caso, la práctica de utilizar a los oligarcas rusos fugitivos contra Rusia no comenzó ayer, basta con pensar en Chichvarkin. Estaremos atentos a la situación y le mantendremos informado.​​t.me/rlz_the_kraken/49407​


----------



## lasoziedad (20 Abr 2022)

*Las escuelas rusas impartirán clases sobre la campaña militar en Ucrania*

A partir del inicio del *próximo curso escolar* que comenzará en septiembre, las escuelas rusas impartirán clases en las que *se explicarán los objetivos de la campaña militar de Rusia en Ucrania*, anunció hoy al ministro de Educación ruso, Serguéi Kravtsov.

"Realmente llevamos a cabo este trabajo y lo intensificamos a partir del principio de la operación especial, porque sobre *los niños ha caído toda una tormenta de desinformación absolutamente increíble, noticias falsas respecto a nuestro país"*, afirmó Kravtsov durante una reunión telemática con el presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin.

Según el titular de Educación ruso, *a día de hoy "ya se han llevado a cabo clases de Ciencias Sociales e Historia, sobre lo que está pasando en realidad*: cuál es el objetivo de la operación especial, el de ayudar a nuestra gente, desnazificar y desmilitarizar al Donbás".
"Ya estamos trabajando en la organización de estas clases a partir del 1 de septiembre", añadió.


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

*Bubka, entre lágrimas: "Estoy haciendo todo lo posible para salvar mi pueblo"*
El ex atleta y actual presidente del Comité Olímpico Ucraniano, *Serguéi Bubka, no pudo contener las lágrimas este miércoles en su visita a los deportistas refugiados en Roma* y aseguró que tiene "el corazón roto", pero que está haciendo "todo lo posible por traer la paz y salvar a mi pueblo".

La leyenda del deporte ucraniano acudió a un encuentro con los medios de comunicación en Roma y visitó a los deportistas ucranianos que Italia ha acogido debido a la invasión por parte de Rusia sobre Ucrania, algo que valora y que quiso agradecer. "Sin Italia no tendríamos futuro. Nunca en mi vida he encontrado tanta solidaridad. Tengo el corazón roto. Estoy haciendo todo lo posible para traer la paz y salvar a mi pueblo", dijo el *campeón olímpico en salto de pértiga (Seúl, 1988)*.


----------



## Impresionante (20 Abr 2022)

No me canso de ver al tío éste. Qué huevos el Lancaster


----------



## piru (20 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Si ejjque estos "analistos" otánicos"....
> 
> 
> 
> Trola pillada a este propagandista de tuiter, se estaba montando una pelicula la mar de fantástica y en los comentarios lo están poniendo a caldo. Otro gilipollas que pierde toda la credibilidad a causa de su fanatismo.




La mejor respuesta.


----------



## Clavisto (20 Abr 2022)

Me quedé solo en el bar y puse el "Master of puppets" a buen volumen. Las dos últimas cuadrillas de las cañas (las únicas que había tenido) se habían ido al mismo tiempo, una la de los habituales y otra la de los psicólogos, esta rarísima de ver desde hace años aunque tuvieron una época de venir casi a diario; cosa curiosa, casi un vengayá, es que esta misma noche uno que fue de ellos, un vallisoletano que abandonó su trabajo aquí para irse a Madrid, apareció por primera vez en mis sueños sin saber como ni porqué. Claro que hoy ha sido otra noche de sueños tan vívidos (sobretodo el primero que me despertó sin yo saber durante un buen rato si todavía estaba dentro o fuera de él) que darían como para tomarse el resto de la vida a cachondeo. Evidentemente desperté regular tras una noche como esa, pero a veces pasa que es como si a uno ya le diera igual; después de todo despertar regular es casi un triunfo a estas alturas de la vida, de mi vida, y la verdad es que gracias a mi alma masoquista no me sentía del todo mal a pesar del poco descanso. Y como leí en una magnífica novela de Agatha Christie citando a un poeta inglés: "Hay quien nace para el dulce amor y quien nace para la noche eterna"

- Hay quien nace para el dulce amor y quien nace para la noche eterna -le dije a primera hora a la chica de la clínica odontológica mientras charlaba con ella.

Se me quedó mirando con fijeza. La tengo en el bote.

No he conocido a un sólo psicólogo ni siquiera medio normal. Ni psicóloga, que son la mayoría. Y no es que yo sea normal, no, ni de coña: el día que uno me enganche será uno de los más felices de su vida, aunque no creo que llegue. Pero yo, por mi oficio, trato con gente normal y sé reconocerlos. Ellos no; ellos tratan con anormales, han memorizado libros de anormales y quieras que no se vuelven anormales. Y se siente. "Quien mira un abismo durante demasiado tiempo..." Esta para mañana.

Es su mirada. Aún entre ellos mismos. Viejos, jóvenes, chicos, chicas...En su mirada hay, sobre todas las cosas, desconfianza. Todo es subterráneo y lo que enseñas es una ilusión. Ese es su pensamiento. Como para salir de fiesta. Podría reconocer a un psicólogo con una botella de Johnnie Walker en mi estómago. Por cierto que hará ya dos meses que no viene por el bar mi buen amigo Gonzalo, uno de sus más impacientes y duros pacientes. Supongo que otra vez estará ingresado y muy bien drogado. Espero que cuando salga siga con las mismas ganas de hacerle bien al mundo aunque nadie menos yo entienda sus métodos.

Yo creo que lo del "Master" ha sido por lo de la mascarilla. Subterráneamente, claro. "Memorias del subsuelo", la novela del Dosto más salvaje. Subterráneo. Bajo la tierra, en las raíces que buscan la mierda con la que alimentar a lo que ilumina el sol.

Los vi venir nada más verlos entrar al bar con sus mascarillas, la verdad. Yo no la llevaba y quizá vinieron hoy para tantear, qué sé yo. Ninguno dijo nada pero la tensión podía cortarse. "¿Yo la llevo puesta y tú, cabrón servicial, no?" Pues no. Y además legalmente. Y encima estoy sin vacunar. Con todo, me esmeré con la tapa y pagando cada uno lo suyo se fueron de mi bar despidiéndose todos menos uno, un chico con barbas que muy a pesar suyo casi no podía ocultar su indignación.

Recuerdo como si lo estuviera viendo la primera vez que mi tío nos puso "Battery" en su magnífica salita de música. Nosotros, mi hermano y yo, éramos unos adolescentes enamorados de Maiden, AC/DC, Ángeles del Infierno y demás. En esa edad, cuando uno acababa de salir de la infancia, la música lo era casi todo, todavía más que las chicas que algunos años después empezarían a traernos de cabeza.

- Vais a flipar -dijo él.

Y entonces pinchó "Battery" en su simpar equipo de música. Y los arpegios de la introducción empezaron a vibrar a través de los enormes altavoces.

- ¿Qué cojones es esto? -le dije, mosqueado, ante tamaña estafa. Pero un minuto después...

Jamás en la vida he sentido algo así con la música salvo una vez, muchos años después, cuando caminando con mis auriculares un amanecer de primavera por las afueras del pueblo no tuve más remedio que echar a correr y a saltar con el Finale de la Novela de Beethoven.

Abrí un tercio y me fui al ventanal. Al rato, ya en el corte de "Master..." vi pasar a un chico joven con cazadora de cuero y la coleta recogida acompañando a una gorda con el pelo violeta. Entraron al bar.

- Hola -dije regresando a la barra. Casi al instante me di cuenta de que al menos a él no iba a molestarle el volumen.
- Hola -respondieron con timidez. Ella llevaba la mascarilla medio puesta y él colgando en su gaznate. Vendrían del hospital.

Café para él y aquarius para la jefa. Ella salió a fumar. En los ojos de él vi que no se podía creer que algo así estuviera sonando en un bar como el mío.

Todavía estaba la gorda fumando afuera cuando Paco el ciego vino por su café y cocacola de la tarde.

- Kufisto.
- Hola, Paco. A tu izquierda tienes un taburete.
- Vale. Lo tengo.

- ¿Qué es esto?
- Metallica.
- Ah

Se quedó ciego poco antes de la publicación del Master, cuando todavía era un chaval que iba al instituto.

La gorda de pelo violeta volvió a entrar y se sentó en la mesa con el chico.

Eché un trago. Empecé a tararear el estribillo de "Master"

- Qué viejo suena esto -dijo Paco
- Me estás llamando viejo, cabrón.

La parejita se fue en el "Leper Messiah" Y yo cuando "Orion" estaba a punto de alcanzar su maravillosa parte intermedia.


La tarde estaba gris, fresca, ventosa, casi lluviosa; una tarde para cocido y siesta, tal y como me había jurado mi amigo el camello poco antes de la llegada de los psicólógos.

Bueno, puede que fuera en una tarde como esta cuando hace treinta y cinco años Battery me sacó de mis casillas. ¿Quien sabe? Ahora estoy en mi piso, escribiendo algo mientras bebo, echando el rato. Mi hermano se casó, se fue a otro pueblo y tiene dos hijas. Lo veo poco. El otro día estuvieron por el bar, mi hermano y la mayor, mi ahijada. Ya tiene catorce años. Está preciosa, todavía inocente.

- ¡No cree que vengamos del mono!- dijo riendo mi descreído hermano antes de pasar a mear.

- ¿No crees que venimos del mono?
- No -respondió ella casi ruborizándose.
- Pues yo creo que sí


Le hice una mueca y sonrió nerviosa.


----------



## dabuti (20 Abr 2022)

Me parece un excelente artículo, muy bueno y recomendable para los cuñados de toda España.









Una de las dos Ucranias


Las dos Ucranias suelen explicarse en términos geográficos, el este rusófono y la región occidental. También se explican en términos de lenguaje o de moneda. Sin embargo, no es tan sencillo ver dónde acaba una y empieza la otra.




www.elsaltodiario.com


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 Abr 2022)

Nuestra abuela sigue cosechando adeptos.

Os advertimos que no estaba sola y no nos hicisteis caso.

La abuela se ha convertido en un símbolo de resistencia y lucha del pueblo soviético... mural en Shebekino, región de Belgorod!









Anteriores:


----------



## lasoziedad (20 Abr 2022)

*La UE hará "todo lo posible" para que Ucrania "gane la guerra"*

El* presidente del Consejo Europeo, Charles Michel*, afirmó este miércoles en Kiev que la Unión Europea (UE) hará "todo lo posible" para que Ucrania "gane la guerra" contra Rusia, que invadió el país el 24 de febrero.

"Ustedes no están solos*. Estamos junto a ustedes y haremos todo lo posible para apoyar sus esfuerzos y hacer que Ucrania gane la guerra"*, declaró Michel en una rueda de prensa con el presidente ucraniano Volodimir Zelenski.

Michel aseguró también que *Putin "no conseguirá destruir la soberanía de Ucrania ni dividir a la Unión Europea"* y elogió la capacidad de los Veintisiete de "tomar decisiones juntos, por unanimidad" sobre las sanciones contra Rusia.


----------



## Simo Hayha (20 Abr 2022)

Anda que no lleva años la holgazo-cochinada dando la tabarra con el T14 Armata. Donde están? iiii ah oph emmm paaaa muuuuu estoooo los están guardando para la toma de Londres.


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

*La UE hará "todo lo posible" para que Ucrania "gane la guerra"*
El presidente del Consejo Europeo, *Charles Michel*, de visita en Kiev, ha asegurado este miércoles que la UE hará "todo lo posible" para que Ucrania "gane la guerra" contra Rusia, que invadió el país el 24 de febrero. "No está solo, estamos con usted y haremos todo lo posible para apoyarlo y asegurar que Ucrania gane la guerra", ha afirmado Michel durante una conferencia de prensa conjunta con el presidente ucraniano *Volodímir Zelenski*.

Michel aseguró también que Putin "no conseguirá destruir la soberanía de Ucrania ni dividir a la Unión Europea" y elogió la capacidad de los 27 para "tomar decisiones juntos, por unanimidad" sobre las sanciones contra Rusia. Por su parte* Zelenski ha calificado como una "prioridad" la adhesión de Ucrania a la Unión Europea*. "Es una prioridad para nuestro Estado, para la fuerza de nuestro pueblo", ha afirmado el presidente ucraniano.


----------



## pepetemete (20 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Yo pienso igual. Por mucho que el Ejército del Pájaro Azul brame, les están metiendo una cuelma pero guapa guapa. Desde el principio. Y desde luego, los rusos están teniendo muchas menos pérdidas de lo que dicen en Occidente.



Yo es la idea global que tengo... van lentos pero porque no quieren cargarse civiles, y lo de querer tomar Kiev al principio, yo lo creí también, pero me di cuenta de que era un señuelo para ir a por el sur y mantener al grueso del ejército ucro cubriendo el Donbas y la capital.

Ahora van a crear el corredor con Mariupol y eliminarán tranquilamente al ejército ucraniano.

La guerra durará seguramente hasta mediados de mayo (es lo que dicen los yankees que conocen el tema)... 

Ahora, todo lo que llegue de la OTAN a Ucrania será destruido, eso es casi seguro.

Que los rusos han tenido pérdidas?? por supuesto, pero en gran parte por el tipo de guerra que están haciendo...pero todo tiene un límite, y ese límite creo que lo veremos estos días.


----------



## lasoziedad (20 Abr 2022)

*Alemania abandonará el carbón y el petróleo ruso este año*

Alemania dejará de importar carbón y petróleo ruso en el curso de este año y la *meta es prescindir de todo suministro energético de Rusia,* según indicó la ministra alemana de Exteriores, Annalena Baerbock.

"Alemania también dejará de importar energía de Rusia.* Dejaremos de importar carbón a más tardar en verano*. *Reduciremos a la mitad las importaciones de petróleo hasta el verano y las eliminaremos a finales de año"*, dijo Baerbock durante una visita a Riga (Letonia) en declaraciones recogidas por medios alemanes.

Alemania, según Baerbock,* también prescindirá del gas ruso, *pero no en solitario sino en el marco de una hoja de ruta de la Unión Europea. "Abandonar juntos el gas ruso, toda la UE, esa es nuestra fuerza", dijo Baerbock.


----------



## ccartech (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Mercader (20 Abr 2022)

Probablemente la mataron, pero los muy subnormales no sabían que matándola han hecho un mito y un mártir... Los rusos van a dar hasta la última gota de su sangre en esta guerra y en la que realmente se avecina: La invasión de la OTAN.


----------



## El Mercader (20 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>



NO SE PODIA DE SABER!


----------



## Harman (20 Abr 2022)

Kiev apoya la propuesta de la ONU de una tregua de Semana Santa en Ucrania a partir del 21 de abril

El Secretario General de la ONU, Guterres, había pedido anteriormente un alto el fuego de cuatro días entre Rusia y Ucrania antes de la Semana Santa para la ayuda humanitaria y la retirada de los ciudadanos.

"Ucrania siempre ha estado y sigue estando comprometida con la resolución pacífica y diplomática del conflicto. También hemos confirmado nuestro acuerdo con las propuestas de tregua humanitaria transmitidas por el Secretario General Adjunto de Asuntos Humanitarios-Coordinador de Crisis de la ONU, Martin Griffiths, durante su visita a Ucrania", respondió el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ucraniano.

Todos hemos visto cómo se comportan los nacionalistas ucranianos cuando organizan corredores humanitarios para salvar a la gente. Y cómo las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas valoran a sus ciudadanos que quedan en la zona de las hostilidades, también. La parte rusa aún no ha respondido de ninguna manera a este llamamiento.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43855


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## explorador (20 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



utilizan tecnologías punta


----------



## El Mercader (20 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Pues Europa no va sobrada de camioneros, si quieres trabajo sácate el carnet C+E (Trailers)



Vivo en Estados Unidos y trabajo como informático, pero estoy pensando muy seriamente sacarme el carné de camión aquí: Los camioneros con camión propio se están levantando 200.000 pavos limpios al año.


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

Quizas en algún momento Rusia podría haber tenido alguna legitima preocupación por su seguridad, pero perdió completamente la razon al hacer saltar por lo aires la seguridad de su vecina Ucrania, violando su territorio a sangre y fuego y masacrando a su población.


----------



## Julc (20 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> A veces pienso que todo el mundo trabaja, hombro a hombro, contra los ucranianos.



Son los timados en esta guerra-estafa.


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 Abr 2022)

Militares de la unidad de Fuerzas Especiales de la Guardia Rusa en Kherson


----------



## Harman (20 Abr 2022)

t.me/boris_rozhin/43859


----------



## mazuste (20 Abr 2022)

El Sholz, en la videoconferencia imperial de ayer, dijo que "_*Rusia no debe ganar en Ucrania".*_
Veremos, mas pronto que tarde, que es lo que eso significa.

La OTAN, en lo que se refiere a sus países del Este, se está prácticamente desarmando
porque EEUU les está convenciendo ( y lo piensa) que Ucrania será la última batalla
que hay que ganar. (Aunque, lo cierto es que es el imperio el que está en riesgo mortal,
tanto política como económicamente). 
Cuando se detenga, en algún lugar de Ucrania, Rusia dará a todos esos países de Europa
del Este - básicamente a Polonia y Rumania- un tiempo para evaluar los acontecimientos 
y su futuro. 
Mientras haya actividad bélica, la maquinaria propagandística imperial funcionará al 100%, 
ocultando los otros problemas. Pero sin guerra cinética esa propaganda pierde eficacia. 
Que lo vayan pensando.


----------



## Simo Hayha (20 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Unos 20.000 mercenarios del grupo Wagner, Libia y Siria están luchando en Ucrania.*



Pero no decía la cochino-holgazanada que los rusos luchaban también contra la globalización? O eso no aplica a la hora de importar combatientes de terceros países?


----------



## El Mercader (20 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Quizas en algún momento Rusia podría haber tenido alguna legitima preocupación por su seguridad, pero perdió completamente la razon al hacer saltar por lo aires la seguridad de su vecina Ucrania, violando su territorio a sangre y fuego y masacrando a su población.



No sé de que me suena:





__





List of wars involving the United States - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Bimbo (20 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Si ejjque estos "analistos" otánicos"....
> 
> 
> 
> Trola pillada a este propagandista de tuiter, se estaba montando una pelicula la mar de fantástica y en los comentarios lo están poniendo a caldo. Otro gilipollas que pierde toda la credibilidad a causa de su fanatismo.



han ido a liberar Mariupol el fantasma de kiev, walli el francontirador y el septimo de caballeria.


----------



## Simo Hayha (20 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La UE hará "todo lo posible" para que Ucrania "gane la guerra"*



Pero no decía la holgazo-cochinada que la UE no se iba a atrever siquiera a echarlos de eurovisión?


----------



## Harman (20 Abr 2022)

El presidente ucraniano, Volodymyr Zelensky, ha declarado que Ucrania está dispuesta a cualquier formato para intercambiar sus militares bloqueados por Rusia en Mariupol.

Bien ahí, @epoddubny sugirió bien, cambiar mercenarios por los animales que se burlaron de nuestros prisioneros. ¿No es una opción?

t.me/sashakots/31523


----------



## pepetemete (20 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Alemania abandonará el carbón y el petróleo ruso este año*
> 
> Alemania dejará de importar carbón y petróleo ruso en el curso de este año y la *meta es prescindir de todo suministro energético de Rusia,* según indicó la ministra alemana de Exteriores, Annalena Baerbock.
> 
> ...



La UE debe desaparecer, es un puto fracaso, un nido de corruptos e hijos de puta psicópatas.


----------



## Oso Polar (20 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> No sería extraño, que con uno de esos juguetes derribaran algún avión de alguna autoridad importante, al modo de "Archiduque Francisco Fernando de Austria"... y luego se lo atribuyan a "la horda".
> O hicieran así dañando alguna infraestructura importante, o embarcación de referencia de alguna armada de la OTAN.
> 
> Lamentablemente, esas maniobras las ha sufrido España por parte de sus históricos enemigos.



Entendes entonces la insistencia de Zelensky a que Biden visite Kiev.
Los NAZIS quieren el fin del mundo, piensan que van a sobrevivir.


----------



## Simo Hayha (20 Abr 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> han ido a liberar Mariupol el fantasma de kiev, walli el francontirador y el septimo de caballeria.



Pero no decía la cochino-holgazanada que los rusos habían matado a Walli, varias veces?


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

Por su patria luchan los ucranianos, que la están defendiendo de los invasores rusos. Rusia está intacta, nadie le ha invadido. No hay niños asesinados por invasores de otro país en Rusia, ni mujeres, ni gente mayor, ni civiles ni nadie ha entrado en Rusia para destruirla y asesinar a su población ni nadie la ha bombardeado.


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Botones Sacarino (20 Abr 2022)

La artillería asistida por dron sigue despedazando a los ruskis.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (20 Abr 2022)

La artillería asistida por dron sigue despedazando a los ruskis. Y esto son pepinillos de 122 mm, dejen que lleguen los M982 Excalibur de 155 mm y las hostias se van a oir hasta en Vladisvostock.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (20 Abr 2022)

*Putin prueba su nuevo misil intercontinental capaz de golpear EEUU: "Hará que se lo piensen dos veces los que nos amenazan"*


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Abr 2022)

Leo que es de lo más moderno, de 5a generación.

18.000 km alcance. Para substituir a los ICBM R-36M.


Pruebas previstas para 2022.

Por primera vez un ICBM sin cabeza nuclear.

Pudiendo una trayectoria suborbital a través polo sur.

Capaz de bombardeo orbital, con maniobras en atmosfera, 10 ojivas convencionales o 3 hipersonicas.


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Abr 2022)

_Esto nunca sucedió por cierto. _



Seguro que en hilo de chusky se la están pelando con la trola.


----------



## piru (20 Abr 2022)

Seguro que la inteligencia rusa la está buscando. Pero conociendo a los ukras me temo lo peor...


----------



## quinciri (20 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Me parece un excelente artículo, muy bueno y recomendable para los cuñados de toda España.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Lo preocupante es que desde aquí alimentemos con gusto esa polarización, en vez de retomar el tiempo en el que otros futuros eran posibles_. (Extraido del final)

Y con lo "desde aquí" imagino que se refiere a Occidente. Porque los rusos le han puesto mucha paciencia buscando arreglo.

Pues asi esta el patio. Y el presente y el futuro son ya irreversibles.


----------



## xFuckoffx (20 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ha desaparecido el Post que acabo de subir, así que os lo pego aquí:
> 
> *Los Wokes nos están llevando a una guerra nuclear*
> 
> ...



BRUTAL


----------



## explorador (20 Abr 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Putin prueba su nuevo misil intercontinental capaz de golpear EEUU: "Hará que se lo piensen dos veces los que nos amenazan"*



menos fantasmadas que estaba relleno de goma espuma y no quería enfadar por la cuenta qie le trae al criminal de Putin


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

Hay reportes de combates en Oleksandrivka, en la región de #Jerson. Según algunas fuentes, los ucranianos que estaban siendo cercados por los rusos habrían logrado romper dicho cerco.


----------



## ProfeInsti (20 Abr 2022)

*Ucrania acepta una tregua humanitaria de cuatro días, y pide a Rusia que pare los ataques.*


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El presidente ucraniano, Volodymyr Zelensky, ha declarado que Ucrania está dispuesta a cualquier formato para intercambiar sus militares bloqueados por Rusia en Mariupol.
> 
> Bien ahí, @epoddubny sugirió bien, cambiar mercenarios por los animales que se burlaron de nuestros prisioneros. ¿No es una opción?
> 
> t.me/sashakots/31523



Detrás de tanto interés por los que hay en Azovstal hay algo raro, hay algo más. Redordar el nerviosismo de Macrón, las operaciones de helicópteros, el barco aquel a la desesperada. Aquí hay gato encerrado y tarde o temprano lo sabremos.


----------



## IgFarben (20 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> No me canso de ver al tío éste. Qué huevos el Lancaster



Los periodistas freelance se están meando en la cara de los de los grandes medios la verdad. Da igual que sean del bando que sean, tienen cojones y muestran la guerra de verdad.


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## delhierro (20 Abr 2022)

explorador dijo:


> menos fantasmadas que estaba relleno de goma espuma y no quería enfadar por la cuenta qie le trae al criminal de Putin



Las tonterias de los misiles de carton son un clasico. Lo que ocurre es que los yanquis saben que vuelan y muy bien por eso se cuidan mucho de no entrar a rescatar a los Ucranianos.


----------



## HurreKin (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## mazuste (20 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *Ucrania acepta una tregua humanitaria de cuatro días,
> y pide a Rusia que pare los ataques.*



Pidiendo sopitas. Tienen graves problemas de contención y suministro.


----------



## quinciri (20 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Esto nunca sucedió por cierto. _
> 
> 
> 
> Seguro que en hilo de chusky se la están pelando con la trola.



Es que el hilo del chusky vive de trolas.

Sin ellas, tendrían que cerrar el hilo.


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

"Sobreviví a Hitler. Sobreviví a Stalin. Y también sobreviviré a este imbécil de Putin", Anastasia Gulej, sobreviviente de Auschwitz de 96 años. Se esperaba que su biografía se publicara el mes pasado, pero ahora se ha complementado con otro capítulo, uno sobre su escape de Ucrania.


----------



## arriondas (20 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *Ucrania acepta una tregua humanitaria de cuatro días,
> y pide a Rusia que pare los ataques.*



Ucrania está ganado la guerra y tal... Pidiendo tiempo muerto. Como se nota que les están dando una cuelma cojonuda...


----------



## mazuste (20 Abr 2022)

El Azovita que habló ante el Parlamento griego fue eliminado en Mariupol



t.me/intelslava/25978


----------



## Julc (20 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *Ucrania acepta una tregua humanitaria de cuatro días, y pide a Rusia que pare los ataques.*



¿Acepta?
¿Se la ha ofrecido Rusia?


----------



## IgFarben (20 Abr 2022)

Strelkov esta en una guerra con Putin, y como tal hay que entender estas declaraciones.
Comparar esto con la operación Ciudadela es de no tener ni idea ni de historia ni de táctica ni de estrategia. En Kursk los rusos tenían muchísimos mas hombres, tanques, artillería y aviones que los alemanes. En este caso es al revés, Rusia no tiene suficientes tropas para cumplir con unos objetivos amplios(llegar hasta Dnipro), pero Ucrania parece que esta mucho peor a nivel de equipo. Y por lo que se aprecia, Rusia esta lanzando la ofensiva mas focalizada y no tan amplia, primero intentando cercar Rubiznhe y Severodonetsk.


----------



## El_Suave (20 Abr 2022)

Pues aparte de características compartidas con otros misiles similares, múltiples cabezas de reentrada con capacidad de maniobra, posibilidad de emplear planeadores hipersónicos, etc., tiene la posibilidad de alcanzar cualquier punto de la superficie terrestre desde dos direcciones opuestas.

Los misiles balísticos con base en tierra lanzados desde Eurasia hacia Norteamérica, o viceversa, sus órbitas pasan más o menos sobre el Polo Norte, este misil debido a su alcance mayor de 20.000 km puede seguir la órbita opuesta hacia el Polo Sur, y llegar a Norteamérica desde el sur.

Las defensas antimisiles en Norteamérica están orientadas hacia misiles que van a llegar desde el norte, sobre Alaska o Canadá, el Sarmat puede llegar desde el Pacífico Sur, o desde Sudamérica.


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

Si los rusos piensan que pueden volver a apropiarse partes de Ucrania utilizando a sucias ratas traidores, lo llevan claro


----------



## Julc (20 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El Azovita que habló ante el Parlamento griego fue eliminado en Mariupol
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1031565
> 
> t.me/intelslava/25978



Sus genes arios se han perdido para siempre.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (20 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La OTAN, en lo que se refiere a sus países del Este, se está prácticamente desarmando
> porque EEUU les está convenciendo ( y lo piensa) que Ucrania será la última batalla
> que hay que ganar. (Aunque, lo cierto es que es el imperio el que está en riesgo mortal,
> tanto política como económicamente).
> ...



Como es de imaginar, Polonia nunca va a desarmarse, expulsar tropas USA de su territorio ni desmontar silos de misiles a no ser que Rusia ofrezca con luz y taquígrafos un tratado de no agresión-no invasión de caracter eterno que le comprometa. Yo creo que si Rusia se trabaja poco a poco ese Tratado y es capaz de garantizar su cumplimiento a corto, medio y largo plazo, es posible que los polacos lleguen a cierto tipo de acuerdo que tranquilice a ambos países. No obstante para que eso ocurra, en Polonia ha de operarse un importante cambio de Gobierno, dado que el actual PiS de Kaczynski aunque alineado con el Fidesz de Orban en asuntos que atañen a la tradición y los valores cristianos, no tiene el pragmatismo de Orban.

Al Gobierno polaco este conflicto le ha venido como anillo al dedo para justificar su política frente a un enemigo exterior, es de primero de Dictadura.

No sé si los polacos van a tragar mucho, aunque los sondeos les dan otra legislatura si adelantan elecciones, si esperan dos años no se sabe, dado el descontento que está provocando la crisis en su electorado (precios, inflación etc)


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

El Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania ha encontrado un almacén secreto en el Óblast de Kharkiv. Estaba lleno de municiones y piezas de repuesto para equipos rusos por valor de unos 200 millones de dólares. Ahora todo esto ayudará a los ucranianos contra los invasores rusos.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (20 Abr 2022)

No creo que salgan muchos con vida de ese infierno....


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (20 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Si que se puede, acabo de entrar y realizar una búsqueda
> 
> .




Pues yo no puedo ni con Firefox ni con Chrome. Sale una alerta y no me da la opción de proseguir. Seguiré probando.


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

Blindado ruso saltando por los aires.


----------



## crocodile (20 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *Ucrania acepta una tregua humanitaria de cuatro días, y pide a Rusia que pare los ataques.*



Una trampa ukronazi para que entre el armamento enviado por Satánicos.


----------



## bk001 (20 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Si Putiniano hubiera entrado en 2014 con el apoyo de las repúblicas hubiera llegado hasta Kiev sin problema y sin darle tiempo a los satánicos a mandar armas, de hecho las repúblicas iban arrollando y Putiniano las paro con los mierdacuerdos de Minsk, los que aquí hablaban de que Ucrania caería como fruta madura etc etc y que casi nos fusilan a algunos por decir la realidad que tienen que decir ahora.
> Fue una gran cagada del Kremlin, ahora los otanicos no parán de armar a los nazis y USA/OTAN ha entrenado y llenado Ucrania de bases y asesoramiento militar durante 8 años, ahora esta costando muchísimo más de lo que hubiese costado en 2014 y seguramente lo único que se consiga sea Donbas y Crimea, tras los pasteleos que los habrá Rusia se retirara y los nazis y sus amos satánicos perfectamente se pueden limpiar el c. Con lo que pacten. Sinceramente no lo veo claro para Rusia.



Todo lo que digo a continuación es con _"animus iocandi" _y como tal debe ser considerado:

Hace 8 años no hubiese resistido las "_sanciones del infierno_", ahora sí. De hecho ahora hay una posibilidad que el principal dañado sea el dólar, su hegemonía. ( Europa seríamos "efectos colaterales", muy dolorosos para nosotros, eso sí).

En los hilos antiguos hay comentarios míos diciendo que Putin ganaba tiempo. Aún pensaba que le faltaba más tiempo , la agenda 2020 iba retrasada en renovar la Marina. Los acontecimientos actuales los veía más probables cuando dejasen de construir nuevos barcos de guerra.

Dos opciones se me ocurren, no excluyentes entre sí:
-a) Tienen suficiente nº de misiles , que compensa la carencia en barcos
-b) Ya no podían seguir retrocediendo.

Para cualquiera que prestase atención, era evidente que algo había cambiado, desde finales 2020. Tanto Rusos como Chinos, dejaron de "hacer la pelota " y pasamos de ser "_socios occidentales"_ a "_adversarios geopoltíticos"_. En dicho cambio, la retorica se endureció, de todo el Kremlin y de los Chinos.

mensaje mio de hace un año ( hilo de Siria):



bk001 dijo:


> Que barbaridad el cambio de tono es brutal.
> 
> Lo primero que me viene a la cabeza es que Putin ya no necesita ganar más tiempo. Rearme 2020 completado. Y yo que pensaba que iban lentos fabricando barcos.... se habrán puesto al día en misiles y tendrán de sobra.
> 
> ...



cita que pongo en el mensaje:



Harman dijo:


> Russia Switches To Western Diplomatic Language: Russian MFA Briefing
> 
> Rusia se cambia al lenguaje diplomático occidental: Reunión informativa del MFA ruso
> 
> ...



un par de vidrios:


este otro lo han censurado, puede que lo encontréis por otro lado:




https://m.facebook.com/login.php?next=https%3A%2F%2Fm.facebook.com%2FRusskajaLitva%2Fvideos%2F345656963825950%2F&refsrc=deprecated&_rdr


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Abr 2022)

*ZELENSKY A TOPISIMO SIEMPRE A TOPISIMO*

VIDEO CON SUBS EN ESPAÑOL ZELENSKY A LO SCARFACE PACO 0:32

DUDAS SOBRE SI LO QUE VEIS... ES UN EFECTO OPTICO O ES LO QUE PARECERIA

CAMPO DE FUTBOL CON LINEAS REGLAMENATARIAS EN EL DESPACHO DE FARLOPENSKY 00:32











Zelensky’s appears to be under the influence of something has gone viral in alternative media. Someone pointed out some interesting things on his desk
@auraxchan
El video se eliminó rápidamente, pero internet lo recuerda todo.

2.0K views01:43
​
[/QUOTE]


----------



## quinciri (20 Abr 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> Los periodistas freelance se están meando en la cara de los de los grandes medios la verdad. Da igual que sean del bando que sean, tienen cojones y muestran la guerra de verdad.



Y de paso ponen en evidencia a todas las furcias mediáticas que trabajan para los grandes medios, y que parecen más bien agencias de publicidad, y que muy poco tienen que ver con el periodismo.

En fin, otra estafa más, y que despues de lo del covid, ya que más da ...


----------



## quinciri (20 Abr 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> Los periodistas freelance se están meando en la cara de los de los grandes medios la verdad. Da igual que sean del bando que sean, tienen cojones y muestran la guerra de verdad.



Y de paso ponen en evidencia a todas las furcias mediáticas que trabajan para los grandes medios, y que parecen más bien agencias de publicidad, y que muy poco tienen que ver con el periodismo.

En fin, otra estafa más, y que despues de lo del covid, ya que más da ...


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Abr 2022)

4h

gizmodo.com/nato-russia-ukra…

 

*NATO Plays Cyberwar to Prep for a Real Russian Attack*
Cybersecurity experts from 30 NATO members are cooperating to stave off an attack on the fictional island country of “Berylia.”
gizmodo.com


Apr 20, 2022 · 12:36 PM UTC
​


----------



## Azrael_II (20 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Tinkoff no ha recibido sanciones de occidente...ahora entendéis por qué...





El Mercader dijo:


> Ha desaparecido el Post que acabo de subir, así que os lo pego aquí:
> 
> *Los Wokes nos están llevando a una guerra nuclear*
> 
> ...



Me parece muy interesante de verdad, no quiero parecer borde, tienes razón en todo. Ahora bien, los woke, los ewoke y la madre que los parió, son manejados, y/o activados por la mano invisible. Los que mandan pueden hacer a los woke pro Putin en semanas o pro Corea del Norte, o bien pueden pedir un genocidio de rusos.. son No humano 

* Siguiendo La lógica humana se debe desarrollar así más o menos *

Lo importante es saber quién manda. A Biden le da órdenes alguien de Estado probablemente un alto funcionario que da orden a todo el equipo de Biden. Este lto funcionario recibe órdenes de alguien del Pentágono y este alguien del jefe del Pentágono. El jefe del Pentágono, que va cambiando, recibe órdenes de alguien , que puede ser un alto funcionario del Pentágono o bien un "asesor" tipo Kissinger.

El "asesor tipo Kissinger" recibe informes de empresas, de "ONGs" tipo open Society y de los medios de comunicación,

Tenemos a uno que manda . Pero evidentemente no es el único ni el que dirige 
.

En los creadores de noticias ( Mass media), en la industria y en las Tecnológicas.

1. Tipo Kissinger independiente 

.....

......

2. Sector Creador de noticias y entretenimiento
3. Industria incluida la militar
4. Tecnológicas...

..........

5. Tipo Soros 
6. Tipo foro económico mundial . Semi independientes.



Pero detrás de las industrias y tecnológicas, están fondos BlackRock y bancos... Por tanto el CEO de esos fondos es el jefe de 2., 3. 4.

Detrás de esos CEO hay los grandes accionistas, pero estos y el CEO deben de tener un contacto con los directores comerciales (NWO Puro) de las grandes familias tipo Rokefeller, Rotshchild...

Por tanto tenemos a la mano negra 

1. Tipo Kissinger
2. Soros, Foro económico
3. Enlace de las grandes familias 
4. CEO fondos 



Para reunir a esta gente , ya sea los dueños de los medios y todos los mencionados se necesitan clubs, logias etc...

Y dentro de las grandes Familias quien manda? Evidentemente hay un "Deep state' alguien que lleva décadas o generaciones en la familia, puede tener el apellido o no .. un """funcionario""" de Dinastías.

Como estas familias y este funcionario no responden ante la ley, ante accionistas, jefes, votantes ni si quiera ante la ley, y ni si quiera ante el Estado. Es cierto que de vez en cuando sale un Kennedy, pero todos tienen negocios, familias y responden ante alguien aunque sea un partido o la mujer de uno. El estado lo forman este tipo de personas y altos funcionarios que responden o bien a logias o bien a empresas que presionan a su entorno..

Por tanto hay un ganador y es el Pindar este "funcionario" de las familias que puede hablar con el Tipo Kissinger o el tipo Soros y casi 100% (no estoy seguro que el 100%) le hacen caso (debe haber disputas leves)


Pero este "Pindar" (pene de dragón) debe ser reconocido, para ello es necesario algún rito y religión , alguna logia por encima de las logias. Donde debe haber un gran sacerdote que también debe ser uno de los elegidos... Puede ser de la realeza o bien de las Dinastías o bien a un hombre de confianza (¿o mujer? Y así lo camuflan más) que han elegido a través de un rito y una solemne ceremonia.

En otras partes del mundo la estructura debe ser similar, pero es evidente que AngloSion están en lo alto de la pirámide.

Por encima de ella tiene que haber alguien que los una alguien o algo sea real o no.. otra vez viene otra logia o religión.

Ese es el que más manda. Pero quién es?

Resumen de jerarquía 

1. Él
2. Líder de la gran secta (humano) puede ser una mujer -------- El Pindar está más o menos a su altura
3. Tipo Kissinger (este es uno de los enlaces, no es exactamente el jefe de los de abajo pero si la llave) , CEOS de Fondos,
4. Tipo Soros, Klaus, 
5. Líderes de sub sectas ---- misma altura que ceos de Masa media, tecnológicas e industrias 
6. El Gran Funcionario del Pentágono un poco por debajo el Jefe del Pentágono
7. El Gran jefe del Estado
8. Isarel
9. Equipo de Presidencia de eeuu
10. Presidente (cuando no es Biden)
11. Reino Unido y su jerarquía
12. "ministros"; de EEUU.
13. Resto de países anglos 
14. Francis-Alemania
15. Japón ...


----------



## ATDTn (20 Abr 2022)

Julc dijo:


> ¿Acepta?
> ¿Se la ha ofrecido Rusia?



Me recuerda al anuncio aquel de
acepto canario con jaula

*beggars can't be choosers*


----------



## llabiegu (20 Abr 2022)

Yo que el viruelo ni me acercaba a kiev


Oso Polar dijo:


> Entendes entonces la insistencia de Zelensky a que Biden visite Kiev.
> Los NAZIS quieren el fin del mundo, piensan que van a sobrevivir.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (20 Abr 2022)

No es por nada pero estoy seguro que esto no se verá por televisión.


----------



## Besarionis (20 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Rumanía tiene la intención de transferir sus cazas MiG-21 a Ucrania.
> 
> t.me/Soldierline/3896
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1031415



¿MiG-21? 
Y para cuando se les terminen... ¿tendrán algún Polikarpov en el cajón?


----------



## HUROGÁN (20 Abr 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> Me has desabilitado el acceso a Burbuja Calopez
> Un saludo de despedida a los que defendeís la razón,



Vuelve a funcionar de momento...
Durante varias horas he tenido deshabilitado el acceso
por el querido lider de Burbuja. 
Los avisos de acceso denegado por el administrador así lo indicaban.


----------



## pemebe (20 Abr 2022)

*¿Temen los EEUU que los rusos cometan un "ERROR" como el de la embajada china en Belgrado?*



Del Articulo de Politico.

El gobierno de Biden se resiste a los crecientes llamamientos de legisladores estadounidenses, ex diplomáticos y otras personas para que se reabra la embajada de Estados Unidos en Kiev, una medida que, según sus defensores, enviaría una señal de fuerza y unidad occidental a Rusia cuando se acercan los dos meses de guerra en Ucrania.

Más de una docena de países europeos, entre ellos Eslovenia, Italia y España, así como la Unión Europea, ya han reabierto sus misiones en Kiev o tienen intención de hacerlo.

El gobierno de Biden cerró la embajada en Kiev a mediados de febrero después de meses de advertir a Ucrania y a otros países que el líder ruso Vladimir Putin había acumulado fuerzas en un probable plan de invasión. La guerra en Ucrania también provocó el cierre de la embajada de Estados Unidos en Bielorrusia, La embajada de Estados Unidos en Moscú, sin embargo, sigue funcionando, aunque con una capacidad reducida.

También hay que tener en cuenta algunas cuestiones importantes. *¿Volver a poner a los marines -que custodian las embajadas estadounidenses- dentro del país violaría la promesa de Biden de que no habrá tropas sobre el terreno? *Y si, por ejemplo, *los militares rusos atacan la embajada de Estados Unidos, ¿contará eso como un ataque a Estados Unidos que activaría la cláusula de defensa mutua de la alianza militar de la OTAN?*

Eso podría depender de una serie de factores, según los abogados de seguridad nacional, incluyendo si el ataque fue deliberado, si cumpliría el umbral de un "ataque armado" bajo la Carta de las Naciones Unidas y, en última instancia, cómo Estados Unidos y la OTAN en su conjunto decidan responder a él.

La administración ha descartado enviar a KIev al propio Biden

"Eso no está en los planes del presidente de Estados Unidos", dijo la secretaria de prensa de la Casa Blanca, Jen Psaki, sobre la idea. "*Todos deberíamos estar quizás aliviados por eso".*


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

“Esta ciudad está completamente destruida, bombardeada, incendiada y violada por los ocupantes rusos. Hay cientos de cadáveres en las calles. Este es el entierro de los miembros de la familia en los patios, sobre la carretera, en los jardines de infancia”, — dijeron los combatientes de Azov de la sitiada Mariupol.


----------



## pepetemete (20 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *La UE hará "todo lo posible" para que Ucrania "gane la guerra"*
> 
> El* presidente del Consejo Europeo, Charles Michel*, afirmó este miércoles en Kiev que la Unión Europea (UE) hará "todo lo posible" para que Ucrania "gane la guerra" contra Rusia, que invadió el país el 24 de febrero.
> 
> ...



Los rusos saben perfectamente quien es la UE y quien está detrás y manda de facto.
Es algo que ya sabían antes de la mandanga, y seguro que saben como lidiar con ellos.


----------



## IgFarben (20 Abr 2022)

Lo godo es el gas, y del gas ni pueden ni quieren renunciar. Es mucho mas caro y difícil de sustituir. Desde la calefacción hasta la industria lo usan(sobre todo la química, que es muy potente en Alemania).


----------



## El Mercader (20 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Como es de imaginar, Polonia nunca va a desarmarse, expulsar tropas USA de su territorio ni desmontar silos de misiles a no ser que Rusia ofrezca con luz y taquígrafos un tratado de no agresión-no invasión de caracter eterno que le comprometa. Yo creo que si Rusia se trabaja poco a poco ese Tratado y es capaz de garantizar su cumplimiento a corto, medio y largo plazo, es posible que los polacos lleguen a cierto tipo de acuerdo que tranquilice a ambos países. No obstante para que eso ocurra, en Polonia ha de operarse un importante cambio de Gobierno, dado que el actual PiS de Kaczynski aunque alineado con el Fidesz de Orban en asuntos que atañen a la tradición y los valores cristianos, no tiene el pragmatismo de Orban.
> 
> Al Gobierno polaco este conflicto le ha venido como anillo al dedo para justificar su política frente a un enemigo exterior, es de primero de Dictadura.
> 
> No sé si los polacos van a tragar mucho, aunque los sondeos les dan otra legislatura si adelantan elecciones, si esperan dos años no se sabe, dado el descontento que está provocando la crisis en su electorado (precios, inflación etc)



En el gobierno Polaco hay asesores de Estados Unidos, es decir: Gente con pasaporte americano forma parte del gobierno polaco (al igual que en las repúblicas bálticas, Ucrania, Rumania, República Checa, etc.) . Polonia es un país completamente intervenido, el mismo no tiene absolutamente ningún margen de maniobra. Kaczynski dirá lo que diga la CIA.


----------



## pepetemete (20 Abr 2022)

Por eso digo que es un puto fracaso actualmente, no digo que no sea una buena idea pero bien llevada.


----------



## pepetemete (20 Abr 2022)

Por eso digo que es un puto fracaso actualmente, no digo que no sea una buena idea pero bien llevada.


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Guaguei (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Mercader (20 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> 1. Él *¿Satanás? *


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

Gari Kasparov: "Putin puede ser asesinado por su séquito. Ucrania enterrará al presidente ruso política y físicamente. 

No morirá en su propia cama, bueno, a menos que sea envenenado en su propia cama. Su destino se decide de antemano, creo que probablemente será su entorno cuando la situación se vuelva crítica. La probabilidad de esto parece mayor que otras opciones fuera de este poder infinito. Este poder se basa en su aura de invencibilidad e impunidad, y la guerra en Ucrania pondrá fin a este aura ", dijo Kasparov.

El líder de la oposición rusa y destacado jugador de ajedrez, Harry Kasparov, confía en que Putin terminará como otros dictadores de la historia. Al mismo tiempo, tarde o temprano habrá un colapso del estado en Rusia.


----------



## little hammer (20 Abr 2022)

Mariupol ha caído ya?


----------



## NPI (20 Abr 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Un oligarca ruso habla de "mierda de Ejército" y de funcionarios del Kremlin "en shock"*
> 
> *El oligarca ruso Oleg Tinkov asegura que el 90% están en contra de la guerra y pide a Occidente que dé una "salida clara" a Putin.*
> 
> ...








08:35 am


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Bulldozerbass (20 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> En el gobierno Polaco hay asesores de Estados Unidos, es decir: Gente con pasaporte americano forma parte del gobierno polaco (al igual que en las repúblicas bálticas, Ucrania, Rumania, República Checa, etc.) . Polonia es un país completamente intervenido, el mismo no tiene absolutamente ningún margen de maniobra. Kaczynski dirá lo que diga la CIA.



Kaczysnki ha sido ¨bueno¨cuando ha resistido a Bruselas y sobre todo ha minado la implementación de la Agenda 2030 en temas de familia (aborto, homosexualismo público, protección a la familia, etc). Ha hecho un gran servicio a su nación en ese sentido. Pero no es capaz de crear un equipo diplómatico con experiencia en realpolitik. No tiene talento en su círculo. Los dos últimos Ministros de Exteriores han sido un desastre, y el anterior, el tal Radek Sikorsi (doble pasaporte polaco y británico), casado con la americana Anne Applebaum, miembro de los think tanks herederos de Brzezinski, ha sido otro desastre precisamente por su eveidente sesgo anglosionista (ella es del pueblo elegido).

Hay gente de la vieja escuela que hizo su carrera en los 90 y los 2000 que conservan cierto tipo de pragmáticas relaciones con Rusia, dado que crecieron tras el telón de acero, serían los ¨Merkels polacos¨ como Leszek Miller, ex PM o e mismo Bronislaw Komorowski, ex Presidente de la República.









Miller opisał pierwszą rozmowę z Putinem. Dziennikarz dopytał o wywiad sprzed lat: Wstydzi się pan tych słów?


Leszek Miller relacjonował przebieg rozmowy z prezydentem Federacji Rosyjskiej. – Zrobiłem sobie specjalną notatkę – przekazał europoseł na antenie Polsat News. Bogdan Rymanowski dopytał swojego gościa o wywiad z 2017 roku dla Sputnika.




www-wprost-pl.translate.goog


----------



## Oso Polar (20 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Hay que refrescar lo que Putin- gobierno ruso- , declaró para la respuesta "técnico-militar"
> que significan las operaciones especiales en Ucrania. No lo que cualquiera interpretemos
> o querríamos que Rusia hiciera o realizara fuera de los objetivos establecidos. Que, dicho
> sea, todo lo que no haya declarado oficialmente no es más que conjeturas caprichosas:,
> ...




* Al mismo tiempo, nuestros planes no incluyen la ocupación de territorios ucranianos. No vamos a imponer 
nada a nadie por la fuerza.*

Ese es el detalle, que nada se impondrán que la secesión de Ucrania de las regiones liberadas será por aclamación popular y elecciones justas.
Ucrania va a perder la mitad de su territorio como mínimo. Uno no hace la guerra sin buscar compensaciones económicas del lado perdedor.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Abr 2022)

USA enviará otros 800 millones an armas.

Bloomberg


----------



## Teuro (20 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Alemania es el país del mundo con más bases americanas. Alemania en el plano militar no cuenta nada, y solo hace lo que dice Estados Unidos. Por lo tanto preguntar a partidos políticos de alemania es perder el tiempo y ellos lo saben. La UE porque está más implicada en esta guerra que la propia OTAN pues es por algo.



Por cierto, hay que ver lo recelosa y prudente que es Alemania en aplicar las sanciones a Rusia respecto a dejar de comprar hidrocarburos para que no caiga su economía y lo poco que le tembló el pulso en obligar en cumplir las restricciónes y los "memorandums de entendimiento" a Grecia, a sabiendas de que eso derrumbaría su PIB.


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

El millonario ucraniano le pide al ejército ucraniano que bombardee su mansión después de que vio a las tropas rusas adentro en las cámaras de seguridad. Así lo hicieron.


----------



## NPI (20 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Rusia se esta radicalizando por momentos.
> * La TV pública rusa dice que ha empezado la III Guerra Mundial.
> * Rusia habría lanzado una bomba antibunkers en la acería.
> * Finlandia y Suecia ya no tienen miedo a Rusia.
> ...




09:54 am


----------



## quinciri (20 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> En el gobierno Polaco hay asesores de Estados Unidos, es decir: Gente con pasaporte americano forma parte del gobierno polaco (al igual que en las repúblicas bálticas, Ucrania, Rumania, República Checa, etc.) . Polonia es un país completamente intervenido, el mismo no tiene absolutamente ningún margen de maniobra. Kaczynski dirá lo que diga la CIA.



Posiblemente por ello, y según fuente polaca, al menos la mitad de la población en Polonia esta hasta los huevos de que en Polonia manden los americanos .... 

Claro que puede ser solo una demasiado personal y subjetiva estimación.


----------



## arriondas (20 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Kaczysnki ha sido ¨bueno¨cuando ha resistido a Bruselas y sobre todo ha minado la implementación de la Agenda 2030 en temas de familia (aborto, homosexualismo público, protección a la familia, etc). Ha hecho un gran servicio a su nación en ese sentido. Pero no es capaz de crear un equipo diplómatico con experiencia en realpolitik. No tiene talento en su círculo. Los dos últimos Ministros de Exteriores han sido un desastre, y el anterior, el tal Radek Sikorsi (doble pasaporte polaco y británico), casado con la americana Anne Applebaum, miembro de los think tanks herederos de Brzezinski, ha sido otro desastre precisamente por su eveidente sesgo anglosionista (ella es del pueblo elegido).
> 
> Hay gente de la vieja escuela que hizo su carrera en los 90 y los 2000 que conservan cierto tipo de pragmáticas relaciones con Rusia, dado que crecieron tras el telón de acero, serían los ¨Merkels polacos¨ como Leszek Miller, ex PM o e mismo Bronislaw Komorowski, ex Presidente de la República.
> 
> ...



Polonia necesita un gobierno más pragmático, con ministros más sensatos y menos hooligans metidos a políticos. Algo como que lo que tienen en Hungría, con Orban al frente. Un gobierno que posibilite unas relaciones más cordiales con Rusia y Bielorrusia, y también con Alemania o Francia, que no dejan de ser los capos de la UE. Y que no haga gala de un servilismo de lo más obsequioso hacia los anglos, porque esos ni son vecinos ni están en la UE.


----------



## Magick (20 Abr 2022)

Crecimiento del PIB real per cápita (2007/2021)

EE.UU. + 12,9%
Alemania + 10,1%
Suecia + 9,2%
Suiza + 7,5%
Brasil + 7,5%
Francia + 4,3%
Japón + 3,8%
Noruega + 2,3%
Finlandia 0,5%
España -4,7%
Argentina -4,9%
Italia -8,2%
Grecia -22,2%


----------



## ussser (20 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> ¿Cuánto tardarán en culpabilizar a los rusos de exhumaciones y profanación de cadáveres?



Cuando los rusos lo bombardeen, en la secta diran: Putin no respeta ni los cementerios.


----------



## apocalippsis (20 Abr 2022)

T80BV drift


----------



## delhierro (20 Abr 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> Mariupol ha caído ya?



Cayo hace dias, como el Sabado creo. Toda la ciudad esta en manos republicanas. Quedan los nazis esos de la aceria, pero por lo que se ve ya ni controlan el perimetro. Al final los rusos han entrado andando y bombardean con calibres pequeños. Bueno pequeños para sus canones. 120mm, tanques y grad.


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## bubibartra (20 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Gari Kasparov: "Putin puede ser asesinado por su séquito. Ucrania enterrará al presidente ruso política y físicamente.
> 
> No morirá en su propia cama, bueno, a menos que sea envenenado en su propia cama. Su destino se decide de antemano, creo que probablemente será su entorno cuando la situación se vuelva crítica. La probabilidad de esto parece mayor que otras opciones fuera de este poder infinito. Este poder se basa en su aura de invencibilidad e impunidad, y la guerra en Ucrania pondrá fin a este aura ", dijo Kasparov.
> 
> El líder de la oposición rusa y destacado jugador de ajedrez, Harry Kasparov, confía en que Putin terminará como otros dictadores de la historia. Al mismo tiempo, tarde o temprano habrá un colapso del estado en Rusia.



Líder de la oposición Kaspárov???????? Ay madre

Este tío no tiene apoyo, no lo vota ni el tato. En Rusia no lo soportan y no es líder de nada. Debio quedarse jugando al ajedrez


----------



## little hammer (20 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Cayo hace dias, como el Sabado creo. Toda la ciudad esta en manos republicanas. Quedan los nazis esos de la aceria, pero por lo que se ve ya ni controlan el perimetro. Al final los rusos han entrado andando y bombardean con calibres pequeños. Bueno pequeños para sus canones. 120mm, tanques y grad.



Entonces el Dombas ya es suyo


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

Contraofensiva ucraniana en el puerto de Mariupol.

Infantes de marina ucranianos y Azov, con el apoyo de vehículos blindados, llevaron a cabo una exitosa operación de avance hacia el puerto de #Mariupol para ayudar a sus compañeros de servicio a defender el área.

Se representa en las flechas azules, en este mapa.


----------



## delhierro (20 Abr 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> Entonces el Dombas ya es suyo



No. Hay grandes fortificaciones llevan 8 años dandose hostias con los de las republicas, pero estan en ello.


----------



## Trilobite (20 Abr 2022)

Julc dijo:


> ¿Acepta?
> ¿Se la ha ofrecido Rusia?











Ucrania acepta la tregua humanitaria propuesta por la ONU e insta a Rusia a detener los ataques


El Gobierno de Ucrania ha reivindicado como "necesaria" la "pausa humanitaria" de cuatro días propuesta...




www.europapress.es





Es una propuesta de la ONU. No creo que los rusos esten por la labor...


----------



## El Mercader (20 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> USA enviará otros 800 millones an armas.
> 
> Bloomberg



Alguien tiene que sacar al hijo de puta de Biden de la casa blanca pero ya mismo. Como americano de adopción que soy estoy ya hasta la polla de que mis impuestos se destinen a comprar armas para que un hijo de puta corrupto como Biden y su drogadicto y pederasta hijo tapen sus sucios negocios.


----------



## Oso Polar (20 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Ayer mismo comenté que salvo el Donbass, Ucrania parece que va a quedar prácticamente intacta. El terreno adicional ganado por Rusia en el transcurso de la ofensiva me temo que será moneda de cambio más tarde. Y muchos de los nazis que al principio usaron para justificar la invasión serán canjeados.
> 
> Francamente sigo sin ver los objetivos reales que persigue Rusia en esta "operación". El cambio de régimen no parece que lo persiguieran activamente. Si era la desmilitarización, se habrá conseguido de manera parcial y temporal, porque al dia siguiente de acabar la guerra occidente entra a saco con material pesado por tierra, mar y aire. Aparte de haber provocado la remilitarización de los Bálticos, Polonia, Rumanía y Finlandia.



Que no van por el cambio de régimen, Zelenkky se va a quedar en el poder, le conviene a Rusia ya que este no va a pactar ninguna concesión y la guerra va a continuar.
Ucrania va a perder todo el territorio que se ocupe, Kherson ya tiene alcalde promovido por los rusos y se escuchan voces para su próxima independencia, en Zaporiya, Karkov y Nokolayev sigue la lucha pero seguirá el mismo camino, y para culminar la faena es Odessa que caera de madura.

Se ha alimentado el fanatismo en Ucrania hasta limites inconcebibles y ante un conflicto, para toda esa masa envenenada, solo queda dos alternativas: La victoria total o la derrota total, te imaginaras de que punto se encuentran más cerca.


----------



## Teuro (20 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Los ciudadanos europeos a pagar y los gringos, jefes de nuestros gobernantes, a hacer caja. Vamos a perder la cuenta de los millones de euros en armas y "ayudas a Ucrania".
> Circulen.



Se da ya por hecho un "sorpasso" del dolar sobre el euro. Vienen tiempos muy oscuros sobre Europa, no vamos a tener energía barata y está por ver que EEUU sea realmente capaz de cumplir las demandas europeas de gas con el inmenso problema logístico que eso conlleva. No hay suficientes buques metaneros para transportar tanto gas, parece ser que los únicos que los fabrican a gran escala son los coreanos y tienen la cartera de pedidos a rebosar, además deben de crearse factorías regasificadoras que no están hechas en países como Alemania, cosa que se irá para el 2024. La compra de los hidrocarburos a EEUU va a crear una balanza comercial positiva a EEUU mientras que será enormemente negativa para Europa, además de la enorme cantidad de armamento, es decir, el déficit actual de EEUU se lo va a compensar Europa.


----------



## Azrael_II (20 Abr 2022)

Ni idea


----------



## mazuste (20 Abr 2022)

_*"Creo que el mayor problema para nosotros, o el mayor desafío -es el 'nosotros' colectivo, 
esto incluye a Canadá- es que tenemos que decidir que vamos a ganar".

"No se trata sólo de mantener a Ucrania en la lucha. Se trata de ganar. Y eso significa 
que vamos a hacer todo lo necesario para que Ucrania tenga éxito que no requiera poner 
tropas estadounidenses o canadienses o británicas sobre el terreno." *_
*teniente general retirado de Estados Unidos Ben Hodges a CBC News.*

https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/ukraine-russia-zelensky-putin-mariupol-1.6423886


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

Solo hay un color bajo el que analizar los crimenes contra seres humanos inocentes, si no se hubiera cometido la invasion de Ucrania y la masacre de sus ciudadanos habría muchos colores bajo los que analizar la situación.


----------



## chemarin (20 Abr 2022)

No lo dudes. En la descripción que hacía @Azrael_II se podría visualizar mejor lo que explicaba, con un hilo que ahora no sé dónde está, en el que un guardaespaldas explicaba una reunión en la que estuvo trabajando, en la que hacía de guardaespaldas de un tipo de las altas esferas empresariales. En esa reunión había gente de mucho poder en España, todos ellos rendían pleitesía a un tipo, según su relato, de lo más extraño, que se mantenía distante de sus adoradores (hablamos de gente del IBEX rindiendo pleitesía), como si fuera una especie de rey o similar.


----------



## Sinjar (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (20 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Pues yo no puedo ni con Firefox ni con Chrome. Sale una alerta y no me da la opción de proseguir. Seguiré probando.



Yo he tirado de Chrome y Firefox en ambos sale.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (20 Abr 2022)

Parece que han detenido (bastante golpeado) a este mal nacido que llamaba a los familiares de los Rusos apresados.


----------



## No al NOM (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

Y dicen que no son comunistas. No veas ese izado de bandera como reivindicación de una ideología, porque no se trata de eso. Se trata de reivindicar el antiguo Imperio soviético y su grandeza perdida. 

Ése es el discurso ultranacionalista de Putin y de prácticamente toda la Duma.


----------



## ccartech (20 Abr 2022)

Imágenes del bombardeo en curso en #Kharkiv :


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (20 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Han mandado al de la nariz que se adelante a Snchz; recordemos que este menda ya es un experto adelantador: miren si no, a partir del segundo 0:34 como pisa el acelerador, se sube por el piano y deja a von der Layen con un palmo de narices.


----------



## Azrael_II (20 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> No lo dudes. En la descripción que hacía @Azrael_II se podría visualizar mejor lo que explicaba, con un hilo que ahora no sé dónde está, en el que un guardaespaldas explicaba una reunión en la que estuvo trabajando, en la que hacía de guardaespaldas de un tipo de las altas esferas empresariales. En esa reunión había gente de mucho poder en España, todos ellos rendían pleitesía a un tipo, según su relato, de lo más extraño, que se mantenía distante de sus adoradores (hablamos de gente del IBEX rindiendo pleitesía), como si fuera una especie de rey o similar.



Alguna pista para localizar el hilo ?


----------



## Bulldozerbass (20 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



Vaya jincho el Kadirov, menudo elemento tradi


----------



## ccartech (20 Abr 2022)

@WSJopinion : Putin y sus partidarios deben entender que si detona un arma nuclear en Ucrania, la respuesta de Estados Unidos será rápida y significativa, escribe 
@robertcobrien


----------



## xFuckoffx (20 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Esta Mujer cuantos años lleva ya hablando al aire, y nadie la hace ni puto caso??


----------



## piru (20 Abr 2022)

Chechenos bailando al final de la jornada laboral


----------



## ccartech (20 Abr 2022)

El sargento Reznov apareció en Mariupol


----------



## Guaguei (20 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *Ucrania acepta una tregua humanitaria de cuatro días, y pide a Rusia que pare los ataques.*



Una ventana muy larga para que la otan meta su mercancia, pero hay que probar, va a ser que no


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## ccartech (20 Abr 2022)

Las sirenas antiaéreas rompen la calma en Lviv nuevamente esta noche.


----------



## Oso Polar (20 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Ni Zhaporiya ni Dnipro serán anexionadas por Rusia. Si se ocupan será para la ofensiva del Donbass, pero luego se devolverán como parte del pacto.
> Kherson está al otro lado del Dnieper, no tiene sentido quedártela salvo que tengas muchos puentes, de lo contrario tus fuerzas pueden quedar allí aisladas. Yo estoy casi convencido de que la devolverán también.
> Jarkov ni de coña, es una ciudad enorme. La segunda ciudad por población. Imposible de tomar sin destruirla. Mariupol te está indicando el grado de dificultad, y eso que es mucho más pequeña.
> 
> ...



Ante el supuesto negado, si Rusia acepta lo que escribes simplemente esta firmando su sentencia de muerte Putin y el alto mando militar, cuando se abre la caja de pandora y la población esta sedienta de venganza solo queda la victoria total y eso es que ve el pueblo ruso en su gran mayoría (80% según la última encuesta). Rusia ya no puede dejar que Ucrania sea un país medianamente viable, no se invade para después retroceder, sería un acto de estupidez suprema cuando enfrente tienes a un enemigo que solo busca tu destrucción.

La argumentación que sostienes es la de los tibios que convencieron a Stalin que Alemania no atacaría a la URSS hasta antes de que no derrota a Reino Unido. Los NAZIS están a la puerta y solo queda exterminarlos, y si gustas entiéndelo geopolíticamente, Rusia no se puede permitir unas fronteras tan vasta en una planicie como Ucrania ya que el gasto militar que eso significaría a mediano y largo plazo la llevaría a la bancarrota en menos de una década, eso sin contar las sanciones que NUNCA se las van a levantar. Es decir la frontera mínima que requiere es hasta el río Dnieper y que Ucrania no tenga puerto alguno en el Mar Negro que pueda utilizar la OTAN, mira un mapa y lo entenderás.


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

Lo de disparar a la gente en Mariúpol que no tenga una cinta blanca en el brazo es de lo más nazi que se puede hacer, aparte de exterminar, torturar, violar, vejar, etc. que ya están haciendo los rusos.


----------



## petroglifo (20 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Los árabes son los ocupantes, igual que Rusia.



Los palestinos de religion islamica y cristiana, son los verdaderos descendientes de los cananeos y de los judios de hace 2.000 años, eso esta confirmado incluso por historiadores israelies.
La expulsion de Vespasiano, de Tito, de Adriano, son fabulas inventos, sin ninguna prueba, para justificar los conversos al judaismo, que hay repartidos por el mundo, tu mismo eres un argento morocho, con sangre mapuche, pero circuncidado, si investigas tu genealogia seguro que encuentras algun jefe de tribu amerindia de la mesopotamia argentina


----------



## pgas (20 Abr 2022)

minicaldero majo












ahora vas y lo agarras


----------



## Michael_Knight (20 Abr 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> Entonces el Dombas ya es suyo



Claro, hombre, si la bautizaron "la guerra de los tres días" los comedoritos de Burbuja, el ejército ruso se está paseando por Ucrania, los ucranianos no sólo no oponen ninguna resistencia sino que les tiran flores y besos a los libertadores.


----------



## quinciri (20 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1031616



Yo diria que los de comparar a las furcias mediaticas con los nazis es casi un insulto para los nazis.
Porque ya me diras tu lo de cobrar para estafar a la gente ...


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (20 Abr 2022)

*¡¡EJERCITO RUSO CONSIGUE NUEVOS AVANCES Y RODEA A UN GRAN NUMERO DE FUERZAS UCRANIANAS!!

*


----------



## Seronoser (20 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *La India planea dar oxígeno a Rusia*
> 
> *Nueva Delhi quiere comprar todo el petróleo ruso posible aprovechando los bajos precios mientras que Occidente prepara un posible embargo al crudo de Moscú.*
> 
> ...



Decir que el barril está a la baja, cuando hoy marca los 108 dolares...a casi 9000 rublos el barril... ya indica lo que se viene en Europa.
Por cierto, justo hace un año, el barril costaba 65 dólares...menos de 5000 rublos el barril. Esto supone un 66% más en 12 meses. Pero "el barril está a la baja" 
Por cierto, la inflación anual en Europa es de un 6%    o eso dicen


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Julc (20 Abr 2022)

Trilobite dijo:


> Ucrania acepta la tregua humanitaria propuesta por la ONU e insta a Rusia a detener los ataques
> 
> 
> El Gobierno de Ucrania ha reivindicado como "necesaria" la "pausa humanitaria" de cuatro días propuesta...
> ...



Vaya manera de usar el lenguaje como arma.
Cuando Rusia los mande a cagar, dirán que "Rusia ha violado la tregua que Ucrania había aceptado".


----------



## NPI (20 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Will Pulido se hace eco de lo dice una cuenta de Twitter, que a su vez recoge una información de los agentes de Nexta; básicamente se dedican a sacar de contexto unas declaraciones, para que su narrativa encaje con ellas... Rigor en estado puro. Así funciona el periodismo actual.



Y en último término los PROPAGANDISTAS lo traen al foro para esparcir basura y repetirlo continuamente. 01:14 pm


----------



## magufone (20 Abr 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> Esta Mujer cuantos años lleva ya hablando al aire, y nadie la hace ni puto caso??



nos acordamos cuando pedia aumentar el congreso a 400 chupopteros en lugar de los 350?
No saben nada éstos...


----------



## petroglifo (20 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Noruega envía un centenar de misiles antiaéreos más a Ucrania*
> El Gobierno noruego ha anunciado el envío de un centenar más de misiles antiaéreos a *Ucrania*, como parte de la ayuda militar en el conflicto bélico contra* Rusia*.
> 
> Las autoridades noruegas habían autorizado anteriormente varias donaciones de armas a las fuerzas ucranianas, sumando en total 4.000 baterías antiaéreas y otro tipo de equipamiento militar.
> ...



En Noruega hay mucho trafico de aviones norteamericanos, que estan llevando armas a Ucrania, pero no hay confirmacion oficial de lo que transportan, el gobierno noruego hablaba de los atgm M72 LAW


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Abr 2022)

Me he equivocado, el Sarmat ha ido a kamchatka unos 6000km en pruebas, pensé que habían atacado ucraina.


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

Plantan banderas rojas con la hoz y el martillo en las ciudades que conquistan, o sea, que lo que van es a estalinizar, no a desnazificar. 

Mis peores deseos para todos ellos y para su asquerosa dictadura, y ánimo a los ucranianos en su lucha por la libertad.


----------



## Guaguei (20 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1031575
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1031576
> 
> ...



va a acabar con el uniforme puesto, supongo que no lo dice desde rusia


----------



## NPI (20 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



En España los niños CON BOZAL, en Mariupol SIN BOZAL. Que buena es la democracia del "Mundo libre". 01:28 pm


----------



## petroglifo (20 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Noruega envía un centenar de misiles antiaéreos más a Ucrania*
> El Gobierno noruego ha anunciado el envío de un centenar más de misiles antiaéreos a *Ucrania*, como parte de la ayuda militar en el conflicto bélico contra* Rusia*.
> 
> Las autoridades noruegas habían autorizado anteriormente varias donaciones de armas a las fuerzas ucranianas, sumando en total 4.000 baterías antiaéreas y otro tipo de equipamiento militar.
> ...



En Noruega hay mucho trafico de aviones norteamericanos, que estan llevando armas a Ucrania, pero no hay confirmacion oficial de lo que transportan, el gobierno noruego hablaba de los atgm M72 LAW


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Otra


----------



## Impresionante (20 Abr 2022)

. Evacúan a 127 civiles de la planta Azovstal en Mariúpol

La Milicia Popular de la República Popular de Donetsk comunicó que ha evacuado este miércoles a 127 civiles de la planta metalúrgica Azovstal, ubicada en la ciudad de Mariúpol, a través de unos corredores humanitarios creados por militares de la república y las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia.

Según una publicación de las milicias en su canal de Telegram, los evacuados se encuentran ahora en la localidad de Bezymennoye.

Este martes, desde la República Popular de Donetsk señalaron que evacuaron a 120 civiles que se refugiaban en los sótanos de Azovstal.


----------



## hartman (20 Abr 2022)

petroglifo dijo:


> En Noruega hay mucho trafico de aviones norteamericanos, que estan llevando armas a Ucrania, pero no hay confirmacion oficial de lo que transportan, el gobierno noruego hablaba de los atgm* M72 LAW*



hostia antitanques de la epoca de la guerra de vietnam y como curiosidad es el que usa michael Douglas en "un dia de furia"


----------



## Kluster (20 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> @WSJopinion : Putin y sus partidarios deben entender que si detona un arma nuclear en Ucrania, la respuesta de Estados Unidos será rápida y significativa, escribe
> @robertcobrien



La respuesta será muy rápida.


----------



## magufone (20 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Will Pulido se hace eco de lo dice una cuenta de Twitter, que a su vez recoge una información de los agentes de Nexta; básicamente se dedican a sacar de contexto unas declaraciones, para que su narrativa encaje con ellas... Rigor en estado puro. Así funciona el periodismo actual.



Wiili Pulidas es un fullero que miente mas que habla; ademas de mostrar algo muy habitual por nuestros pagos: ir de perdonavidas cuando es un mindundi no muy inteligente ademas.
No es la primera vez que se apoya en fuentes dudosas por decirlo suave, y luego callarse cuando ya se desmiente la fuente primaria...


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . Evacúan a 127 civiles de la planta Azovstal en Mariúpol
> 
> La Milicia Popular de la República Popular de Donetsk comunicó que ha evacuado este miércoles a 127 civiles de la planta metalúrgica Azovstal, ubicada en la ciudad de Mariúpol, a través de unos corredores humanitarios creados por militares de la república y las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia.
> 
> ...



Osea que era cierto, tenían civiles esos canallas hijos de puta cobardes.


----------



## Impresionante (20 Abr 2022)

Putin felicita a las Fuerzas Armadas por el exitoso lanzamiento del misil balístico intercontinental Sarmat

© Mikhail Klimentyev/Oficina de Información y Prensa Presidencial de Rusia/TASS
MOSCÚ, 20 de abril. /TASS/. El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, felicitó a los militares por el exitoso lanzamiento del misil balístico intercontinental Sarmat (ICBM), y señaló que esta arma única obligará a todos los que intentan amenazar a Rusia a pensar dos veces.

Antes del lanzamiento del Sarmat, el ministro de Defensa de Rusia, Sergey Shoigu, le dijo al presidente que se habían completado los preparativos para probar el lanzamiento del misil, y luego el presidente transmitió y vio imágenes del lanzamiento.

"Los felicito por el lanzamiento exitoso del misil balístico intercontinental Sarmat. Es un gran evento histórico en el desarrollo de sistemas de armas avanzados en el ejército ruso", dijo Putin.

Según el presidente, el nuevo sistema tiene las más altas características tácticas y técnicas y es capaz de evadir cualquier sistema moderno de defensa antimisiles.

"No tiene análogos en el mundo y no los tendrá durante mucho tiempo. Esta arma verdaderamente única reforzará las capacidades de combate de nuestras Fuerzas Armadas, protegerá de manera confiable la seguridad de Rusia de las amenazas externas y hará que aquellos que están en el frenesí de retórica rabiosa y agresiva están tratando de amenazar a nuestro país, piénselo dos veces", subrayó el presidente ruso.

Putin enfatizó que solo se utilizaron piezas y componentes fabricados en Rusia para desarrollar el misil balístico intercontinental Sarmat.

"Me gustaría enfatizar que en la creación de Sarmat se utilizaron partes o componentes de fabricación exclusivamente nacional. Por supuesto, esto facilitará su producción por lotes y acelerará el proceso de suministro para la Fuerza de Misiles Estratégicos", dijo Putin.

Lanzamiento de Sarmat
El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia informó que el primer lanzamiento de un misil balístico intercontinental Sarmat (ICBM) se realizó desde el cosmódromo de Plesetsk en la región de Arkhangelsk el miércoles a las 15:12 hora de Moscú.

Según el ministerio, "las tareas del lanzamiento se lograron en su totalidad. Las características designadas se confirmaron en todas las etapas de su vuelo. Las ojivas de práctica llegaron al área designada en el campo de pruebas de Kura en la península de Kamchatka", agregó el ministerio.


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Guaguei (20 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El millonario ucraniano le pide al ejército ucraniano que bombardee su mansión después de que vio a las tropas rusas adentro en las cámaras de seguridad. Así lo hicieron.



"I want to do everything possible to help ukraine win"
pero no esta luchando, creo que ya siente que ha cumplido diciendo que bombardeen su casa, podra volver a ucrania, hmm
creo que es un error, si ha volado de ucrania mejor no abrir la boca para nada


----------



## Teuro (20 Abr 2022)

Lo de la bomba del Zsar si que fue pura propaganda, originalmente querían hacerla de 100 Megatones y parece ser que alguien dijo que había una posibilidad de que rompiera la corteza terrestre como quien casca la corteza de un huevo y armarla gorda de verdad a nivel planetario, por lo que se quedó en "solo" 50 megatones.


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (20 Abr 2022)

Primeros auxilios al soldado ucraniano herido, así es como un ejército civilizado trata a sus enemigos incluso durante la batalla. ¡Sin tiros en las rótulas, sin ejecuciones en las carreteras y sin torturas!


----------



## ccartech (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## kelden (20 Abr 2022)

Por lo pronto los que van voluntarios son estos:


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Abr 2022)

_#FLASH-#Fuerzas ucranianas se preparan para una retirada total a lo largo de la línea del frente en el triángulo #Rubezhnoye-#Lisichansk-#Severodonetsk. La maniobra táctica probable es retirarse detrás de la barrera natural del río #SeverskyDonets. Telegram – a new era of messaging_


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Osea que era cierto, tenían civiles esos canallas hijos de puta cobardes.



Creo que eran de las zonas residenciales alrededor de la fabrica, para los trabajadores, no de los subterráneos.


----------



## El-Mano (20 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Osea que era cierto, tenían civiles esos canallas hijos de puta cobardes.



No estaban en el bunquer, si no en los sotanos de las casas cercanas a azovstal.


----------



## Teuro (20 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ha desaparecido el Post que acabo de subir, así que os lo pego aquí:
> 
> *Los Wokes nos están llevando a una guerra nuclear*
> 
> ...



Que los wokes carezcan de cerebro, creo que no entra en discusión. Lo que si que nos está llevando a la guerra nuclear son las antiguas recetas nazis y fascistas, esas que consisten en conquistar espacio vital („Lebensraum“ en la lengua de Goethe) y el unificar territorios en base a afinidades lingüísticas o étnicas por la fuerza („Anschluss“, también en la lengua de Goethe). Como ve no hay nada nuevo, ya está todo inventado.


----------



## Oso Polar (20 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> De hecho vuelvo a recordar que las tarjetas visa y mastercard siguen funcionando con normalidad en Moscú. Yo uso más el efectivo, pero las tarjetas me funcionan sin problemas.
> Eso sí, cuando se acerque su fecha de cambio, ya serán union pay, probablemente.



Buenas, y como va la opinión de los residentes en donde te ubicas en relaciónn al Operativo Militar Especial?


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Creo que eran de las zonas residenciales alrededor de la fabrica, para los trabajadores, no de los subterráneos.





El-Mano dijo:


> No estaban en el bunquer, si no en los sotanos de las casas cercanas a azovstal.



Ok, gracias!!

_Hace 2 días, Azov afirmó que había "miles" de civiles dentro de la planta de Azovstal con ellos. Eso fue una mentira. Luego dijeron que había mil. También es falso. Luego fueron "cientos". Ahora son alrededor de 120. ¿Qué será mañana? Dejen de retrasar y dejen que los civiles se vayan con seguridad._



A ver si en realidad no habrá ninguno y es un truco para que no los incineren a todos ahí abajo. Pero yo sigo pensando que hay peces gordos de la OTAN y a Rusia tampoco le interesa ir a lo burro.


----------



## ProfeInsti (20 Abr 2022)

* Rusia ha realizado un lanzamiento de 6.000 Km con el Misil
Balístico Intercontinental Sarmat, conocido como Satán II.
* Putin: "Que se lo piensen dos veces quienes nos amenazan".
* Ucrania acepta una tregua humanitaria de cuatro días, y pide a
Rusia que pare los ataques.
* Reunión Urgente de EEUU, Europa, OTAN y Japón.
* Moscú utiliza la misma estrategia militar que antes. Gran error.
* Ataque masivo de artillería en el Este de Ucrania.
* A Rusia le quedan el 75% del ejercito que empezó la ofensiva.
* Noruega envía un centenar de misiles antiaéreos más a Ucrania.
* Ya han huido de Ucrania 4. 934. 415 personas.
* El congreso italiano aprueba por unanimidad enviar armas.


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

Es aterrador, hasta 20.000 mercenarios entre los nazis del Gupo Wagner, Libia y Siria luchando contra el ejercito de Ucrania, parece que Putin esta empeñado en nazificar Ucrania


----------



## mapachën (20 Abr 2022)

Es que los mismos hipersonicos como el khinzal no son otra cosa que como si a un Perkins lo dispararas desde un B52… el Perkins también es hipersonico, de los 80.

@hartman es bot ruso no? Que está a sueldo no puede caber duda.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## El-Mano (20 Abr 2022)

El territorio del Lince


Cuándo, no si De nuevo de vuelta y de nuevo con lo mismo, que no es la guerra que no es guerra formalmente. O, mejor dicho, con la única g...




elterritoriodellince.blogspot.com





Varios extractos:

"EEUU ha presentado un proyecto de ley "Para apoyar el papel del dólar de los Estados Unidos como principal moneda de reserva mundial y para otros fines" (sic). "

"Esto nos lleva a los BRICS, que están saliendo de su letargo y son quienes tienen todo en sus manos para dar el empujón final a la desdolarización de la economía mundial. Esta, y no otra, es la razón de las amenazas explícitas que EEUU ha hecho a India. "

"Junto a esto hay que añadir otra cosa: el convencimiento de que EEUU está utilizando las sanciones a Rusia como prueba de las sanciones a China. Porque la cuestión está en cuándo se imponen, no en si se van a imponer. "

"Hace un par de meses os comenté que el yuan había sobrepasado al yen japonés en las transacciones financieras internacionales según el SWIFT, ese del que han expulsado a Rusia. "

"La militarización de la economía por parte de Occidente ha terminado con la globalización tal como la entendemos, esa que nos vendieron como la imposibilidad de un conflicto por la interconexión de los mercados. "

El Lince


----------



## Guanotopía (20 Abr 2022)

'Operación termostato': la medida de Italia para frenar a Rusia


El Gobierno de Mario Draghi ha aprobado «medias urgentes» para ahorrar en gas y poder depender menos de Rusia




www.elcomercio.es





Operación termostato, pero que hijos de puta.

Europa no tiene ni dignidad ni cerebro, no tendrás nada y serás feliz.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (20 Abr 2022)

El SS-30 Sarmat es un misil superpesado, es el sustituto del famoso SS-18 Satán (denominado así por EEUU) de la Guerra Fria. Tiene como este la capacidad de llevar un montón de ojivas nucleares maniobrables y señuelos o incluso gliders hipersónicos Avangarde.

En principio, no es novedoso en cuanto a su carga, los Rusos tienen otros misiles capaces de llevar el mismo tipo de carga pero no la misma cantidad, 10 toneladas de armamento.

La "*única*" ventaja que tiene es su alcance de 18.000 Kms, lo que le permite realizar ataques a EEUU desde trayectorias en las cuales hasta ahora EEUU no tiene orientada su red de radares de defensa aérea, la famosa NORAD.

La red NORAD tiene orientados sus principales radares estratégicos cubriendo el Norte, el Este y el Oeste de EEUU pero no el Sur. Y es lo lógico, hasta ahora no esperaban que existiera un misil Soviético o Ruso capaz de realizar un ataque utilizando trayectorias desde el cono Sur.







Este misil lo que hace es aprovechar ese hueco en la cobertura radar, en el gráfico siguiente aparece la cobertura teórica de los principales radares del NORAD.







De todas maneras tener en cuenta que esto será subsanado en poco tiempo, seguramente en 1-2 años los EEUU construyan uno o varios radares que cubran el hueco,

Aconsejo leer este artículo de Charly015.









Le toca al Sarmat (actualizado)


Noticias Fuerzas Estratégicas Pues otro de los mostrados por Putin el 1 de marzo del 2018 fue el nuevo ICBM pesado 'Sarmat' ... ww...




charly015.blogspot.com


----------



## Aurkitu (20 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Los palestinos también son semitas, y por tanto hermanos vuestros. Estas tú para hablar, lo llevamos viendo décadas.



Si fuese sefardí...pero diría que Jagger debe ser un argentino con sangre jázara. Identificándose en unos mitos que no son lo suyos, y defendiendo la ocupación de una tierra que nunca los vio nacer.


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Teuro (20 Abr 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> Líder de la oposición Kaspárov???????? Ay madre
> 
> Este tío no tiene apoyo, no lo vota ni el tato. En Rusia no lo soportan y no es líder de nada. Debio quedarse jugando al ajedrez



Hay una cosa en la que vamos a estar de acuerdo: Es mejor ajedrecista que Putin.


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (20 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> 'Operación termostato': la medida de Italia para frenar a Rusia
> 
> 
> El Gobierno de Mario Draghi ha aprobado «medias urgentes» para ahorrar en gas y poder depender menos de Rusia
> ...



Parece el nombre de una operacion de la TIA, no me jodas.


----------



## Teuro (20 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Alguien tiene que sacar al hijo de puta de Biden de la casa blanca pero ya mismo. Como americano de adopción que soy estoy ya hasta la polla de que mis impuestos se destinen a comprar armas para que un hijo de puta corrupto como Biden y su drogadicto y pederasta hijo tapen sus sucios negocios.



A mi me da la impresión de que Biden no manda absolutamente nada sobre EEUU, parece que la adminsitración norteamericana tiene autonomía propia, como un piloto automático.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (20 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> 'Operación termostato': la medida de Italia para frenar a Rusia
> 
> 
> El Gobierno de Mario Draghi ha aprobado «medias urgentes» para ahorrar en gas y poder depender menos de Rusia
> ...



A ver, vuestro picolero de guardia os informa:

La operación termostato esa consiste en que en Italia sube el termostato con el gas que han sacado de Argelia y España baja los termostatos por el gas que hemos perdido de Argelia.

Siempre a su servicio.


----------



## NPI (20 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> Oscar Vara de la Sexta, hablando de desplomes del Rublo, pero nada de lo que le viene a Europa, ¿no ves que es lo de siempre?
> 
> 
> ELPAIS, LASEXTA
> ...



Información traída por @Alvin Red Guerra en Ucrania XVI
Aquí esta el *informe *de la *directora* del *Banco Central Ruso* *(18/04/2022)*
Выступление Э. Набиуллиной на совместном заседании профильных комитетов Государственной Думы

DeepL


> *E. Nabiullina hablando en una reunión conjunta de los comités pertinentes de la Duma Estatal*
> "¡Buenas tardes, estimados colegas!
> 
> Hoy voy a presentar el informe del Banco de Rusia para 2021, y Anatoly Gennadyevich (Aksakov. - Ed.) ya ha dicho sobre algunos de los resultados, hemos presentado el informe en detalle, y todos ustedes probablemente lo tienen. Pero, con su permiso, hablaré de aquellos aspectos del año anterior o de varios años que afectan directamente a nuestra capacidad de respuesta a la crisis, y de las medidas de protección del sistema financiero y de la economía que estamos tomando ahora.
> ...



01:33 pm


----------



## No al NOM (20 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ok, gracias!!
> 
> _Hace 2 días, Azov afirmó que había "miles" de civiles dentro de la planta de Azovstal con ellos. Eso fue una mentira. Luego dijeron que había mil. También es falso. Luego fueron "cientos". Ahora son alrededor de 120. ¿Qué será mañana? Dejen de retrasar y dejen que los civiles se vayan con seguridad._
> 
> ...



Joder como deseo que enganchen al propenko y le corten la cabeza, en ese momento me voy del hilo por 1 mes


----------



## NPI (20 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> Oscar Vara de la Sexta, hablando de desplomes del Rublo, pero nada de lo que le viene a Europa, ¿no ves que es lo de siempre?
> 
> 
> ELPAIS, LASEXTA
> ...



Información traída por @Alvin Red Guerra en Ucrania XVI
Aquí esta el *informe *de la *directora* del *Banco Central Ruso* *(18/04/2022)*
Выступление Э. Набиуллиной на совместном заседании профильных комитетов Государственной Думы

DeepL


> La imposición de sanciones ha provocado, como ya he dicho, una gran volatilidad en los mercados, lo que en sí mismo es un reto suficiente. Pero a esto, por supuesto, se añade el nerviosismo de la población: a finales de febrero y principios de marzo, la salida de fondos de los ciudadanos ascendía a 2,4 billones de rublos. Son cifras importantes. Y las rápidas medidas del Banco de Rusia -ampliar las oportunidades para que los bancos atraigan liquidez del Banco de Rusia, subir el tipo clave, seguido de tipos muy atractivos para los depósitos, y respaldar a los bancos con dinero en efectivo de nuestra parte para que la gente no tenga dudas, sin dudas sobre la disponibilidad de sus fondos- todo esto ha devuelto gradualmente el dinero de la gente al sistema bancario. Y podemos ver que en la primera década de abril, los depósitos ya han crecido un 1,6%.
> 
> La población también tenía una gran demanda no sólo de rublos en efectivo, sino también de divisas en efectivo. *Y cuando se detuvo la entrada de dólares y euros en efectivo en el país, tuvimos que introducir el límite de 10.000 dólares para recibir divisas. *Quiero decir que el 90% de las cuentas de los ciudadanos no superan esta cantidad. Es decir, hemos protegido los intereses del grueso de los depositantes en moneda extranjera. Todo lo que supere esta cantidad procedente de cuentas y depósitos en moneda extranjera puede recibirse en rublos al tipo de cambio de la fecha de emisión.
> 
> ...



01:34 pm


----------



## Oso Polar (20 Abr 2022)

pgas dijo:


> minicaldero majo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menuda bestia el Sarmat, al ver como se eleva se entiende como Rusia a avanzado en tema de propulsión de misiles.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (20 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Putin enfatizó que solo se utilizaron piezas y componentes fabricados en Rusia para desarrollar el misil balístico intercontinental Sarmat.
> 
> "Me gustaría enfatizar que en la creación de Sarmat se utilizaron partes o componentes de fabricación exclusivamente nacional. Por supuesto, esto facilitará su producción por lotes y acelerará el proceso de suministro para la Fuerza de Misiles Estratégicos", dijo Putin.



Esto ya parece que vaya dedicado a algunos debiles mentales del foro que repiten como papagayos que Iran le ha enviado armas a Rusia...  

O que no van a poder producir determinado armamento porque Occidente ya no les vende chips, cámaras IR, etc...


----------



## ccartech (20 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> 'Operación termostato': la medida de Italia para frenar a Rusia
> 
> 
> El Gobierno de Mario Draghi ha aprobado «medias urgentes» para ahorrar en gas y poder depender menos de Rusia
> ...



Anda a la casa de ellos y verifica el termostato. 
Seguro lo encontras en falta.


----------



## ZHU DE (20 Abr 2022)

Gladio tocando los cohones a los díscolos:


----------



## NPI (20 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Curiosidad:
> 
> Global times (chino): U*kraine crisis*
> Indian times (india) U*kraine crisis*
> ...



EE.UU. y Reino Unido = pastor
Unión Europea = ovejas


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

Seria lo ideal, pero enfrente el interlocutor hijoPutin lo quiere todo y así es muy complicado llegar a un acuerdo, cuando hay un personaje siniestro que no atiende a razones y miente más que habla.


----------



## ZHU DE (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## ccartech (20 Abr 2022)

Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Chile investiga desaparición de escritor chileno #GonzaloLira en Kharkiv, #Oekraïne . En su informe, Botsmanua, miembro del batallón nazi #Azov , se burló del secuestro de Sergey Velichenko, también miembro de Azov.


----------



## NPI (20 Abr 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Hay que ser friki para hacerse llamar Will cuando te llamas Guillermo. Es patético.



Utilizan siempre terminología anglosajona ya que ellos reciben dinero de EE.UU, y del Reino Unido.


----------



## ZHU DE (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

Sólo son castigados los que son totalmente derrotados. ....el hijoPutin tiene el arma nuclear, luego nunca será totalmente derrotado. 

Nunca pagará ni por la invasión de Ucrania ni por nada. Y si se pretende que pague, igual pagamos todos con nuestras vidas.


----------



## apocalippsis (20 Abr 2022)

Asalto a "Azovstal" por las fuerzas especiales de la RPD - la tarde del 20 de abril. ¡El nuestro descubrió cómo ENTERRAR a los militantes de Azov en CONCRETO! (17 vídeos)




Anoche se rindieron 5 soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Azovstal, hoy otros 35. ¿Qué dicen? Los militantes de "Azov" realmente actúan como guardias-comisarios: ser tomados prisioneros es casi como una hazaña.

Tienen mucha comida, agua, hay agua corriente. Internet está disponible pero débil. Hay poco combustible, hay equipo, pero no hay suficiente combustible para que se vaya. Esas mujeres y niños que se muestran en el video son sus esposas, hijos, parientes.
En el último llamamiento en nombre de los militantes de Azov, apareció Kalina, mostró un tanque en llamas con un cartel en V y exigió que él y otros militantes de Azov fueran liberados a un tercer país. Pero a nadie le importan sus peticiones. Si el enemigo no se rinde, es destruido.

"Azovstal" se limpia de forma lenta pero segura: talleres, algunos edificios, cobertizos. El enemigo se retira, sufre pérdidas.

Hoy hubo noticias divertidas de que los países de la OTAN podrían estar involucrados en la evacuación de personas de Mariupol, dijo la subsecretaria de Estado de los EE. UU., Victoria Nuland.
En la pantalla, un "bit" envuelto con plastid y TNT. El escuadrón de asalto usará este palo explosivo para hacer pasajes en los muros de hormigón de Azovstal.






Штурм "Азовстали" спецназом ДНР - вечер 20 апреля. Наши придумали как ЗАКОПАТЬ в БЕТОН боевиков "Азова"! (17 видео) смотреть онлайн в хорошем качестве







voenhronika.ru


----------



## Seronoser (20 Abr 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> Líder de la oposición Kaspárov???????? Ay madre
> 
> Este tío no tiene apoyo, no lo vota ni el tato. En Rusia no lo soportan y no es líder de nada. Debio quedarse jugando al ajedrez



Al que le respondas (lo tengo en el ignore), dile que Kasparov ni siquiera es ruso. Es un turco de Azerbaián.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Menuda bestia el Sarmat, al ver como se eleva se entiende como Rusia a avanzado en tema de propulsión de misiles.



Espera al 2025 al de motor nuclear, ya han estado haciendo pruebas.


----------



## Fmercury1980 (20 Abr 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> Cuidado con el frente en la zona de Limán (Krasny Limán hasta 2016), situado al oeste de Sivierodaniétsk y Lisichansk, que en el día de hoy parece que se ha roto.



Como veis, al sur de Limán (en naranja) hay un cinturón boscoso, que transcurre a lo largo del río Siviersky Daniéts. Es el mismo que existe al sir de Izium (en magenta), y que dificultó durante semanas el progreso de las tropas rusas.

Sospecho que la toma de Limán supondría un golpe muy duro a la defensa ucraniana.


----------



## Seronoser (20 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Que no van por el cambio de régimen, Zelenkky se va a quedar en el poder, le conviene a Rusia ya que este no va a pactar ninguna concesión y la guerra va a continuar.
> Ucrania va a perder todo el territorio que se ocupe, Kherson ya tiene alcalde promovido por los rusos y se escuchan voces para su próxima independencia, en Zaporiya, Karkov y Nokolayev sigue la lucha pero seguirá el mismo camino, y para culminar la faena es Odessa que caera de madura.
> 
> Se ha alimentado el fanatismo en Ucrania hasta limites inconcebibles y ante un conflicto, para toda esa masa envenenada, solo queda dos alternativas: La victoria total o la derrota total, te imaginaras de que punto se encuentran más cerca.



Rusia no tenía prisa, pero ahora menos.
Aunque parara mañana mismo, la rusofobia y las sanciones no iban a desaparecer de la UE y de USA, así que a Rusia le da igual.

Cuando tenga controlado el corredor del Donbas hasta Transnistria (y veremos cómo es ese corredor, si a través de Nikolaiev, que es lo que yo opino hace semanas, o a través de Odessa); entonces, y solo entonces, veremos por qué opta Rusia.
Eso será lo más interesante de todo. 

Pero personalmente no creo que ese corredor, esté listo antes de la llegada del invierno en octubre de 2022.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (20 Abr 2022)

Estados Unidos quiere entrar en Mariupol para .....


Coger las 10 nukes que hay en el laberinto de galerías de azovstal




www.burbuja.info


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

A Putler cada vez se le está poniendo la cara más redonda, con tanto ensayo de misiles se va acabar pareciendo al dictador de Corea del Norte.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (20 Abr 2022)

*EEUU comienza a adiestrar a ucranianos en el manejo de la artillería pesada que les envía por primera vez*
El ejército de Estados Unidos ha comenzado a entrenar a un pequeño número de militares ucranianos para que usen los obuses *M777 Howitzer* que les ha suministrado. Así lo ha admitido este miércoles un alto funcionario de Defensa de EEUU. Ha agregado que *el entrenamiento se lleva a cabo fuera de Ucrania* y durará alrededor de una semana. "Es un número pequeño de ucranianos, un poco más de 50", ha dicho este funcionario, hablando bajo condición de anonimato.

La semana pasada, el presidente de EEUU, Joe Biden, anunció una asistencia militar adicional de 800 millones de dólares para Ucrania, incluyendo en ella *artillería pesada para afrontar la ofensiva rusa*que se espera en el este de Ucrania.

Los *obuses M777 Howitzer *son precisamente esas *piezas de artillería de última generación* que Estados Unidos ha decidido entregar por primera vez al ejército ucraniano. Aunque su manejo no es esencialmente diferente al de la artillería con la que están familiarizados los receptores, estas armas usan proyectiles de 155 mm, utilizados por los países de la OTAN, mientras que Ucrania disponía hasta ahora de proyectiles de 152 mm de fabricación rusa.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (20 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Gladio tocando los cohones a los díscolos:



Si, ¿cómo dijo el mierda de Solana? hay que hacer algo con Orban.


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

Quién cree a un país que manifiesta, no voy a invadir a Ucrania, que no la voy a invadir, y al final no sólo la invade si no que la quiere arrasar. 

Sólo es propaganda rusa de desinformación.


----------



## Socom (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

Rusia se ha quedado sola en la reunión del G-20, la mayoría de los paises han abandonado la sala, Rusia es la leprosa apestada del siglo XXI.


----------



## pirivi-parava (20 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> 'Operación termostato': la medida de Italia para frenar a Rusia
> 
> 
> El Gobierno de Mario Draghi ha aprobado «medias urgentes» para ahorrar en gas y poder depender menos de Rusia
> ...



Joer, y yo que tenía a Mario como uno de los pocos sensatos


----------



## pgas (20 Abr 2022)

__





Complot de la policía secreta de Zelenski para "liquidar" al opositor Anatoly Shariy - Diario16


El 7 de marzo Anatoly Shariy, una figura de la oposición ucraniana y uno de los periodistas más populares del país, recibió un correo electrónico de Igor,




diario16.com





_" Shariy ha vivido en el exilio desde el 2012, habiendo huido durante la presidencia de Viktor Yanukovich y recibió asilo político en la UE. Su oposición al golpe de Estado de Maidán de 2014 aumentó su perfil político y lo convirtió en el objetivo de Petro Poroshenko quien llegó al poder. Los movimientos neonazis que había expuesto en años anteriores ganaron un gran poder político e intensificaron su agresión contra él. En 2015 los medios de comunicación lituanos calificaron a Shariy de «amigo favorito de Putin», y el gobierno lituano pronto revocó su asilo. Mientras tanto Shariy estaba buscando protección en otros sitios y se trasladó a España donde siguió sus actividades hasta convertirse en uno de los críticos más populares del presidente Volodymyr Zelensky._
....
_En febrero de 2021 el SBU acusó a Shariy de traición, de »difundir la propaganda rusa», y lo convocó a un interrogatorio por el SBU. Después de que se negó a aparecer, le pusieron en la lista nacional de buscados por la Justicia.

Shariy está en la lista negra en Myrotvorets (Pacificador), una base de datos online de lo que su propietario declaró «enemigos del estado», que contiene información personal y direcciones. La lista negra está afiliada al gobierno ucraniano y a el SBU y fue fundada por Anton Herashchenko, actual asesor del Ministerio del Interior de Ucrania. La página web acusa a Shariy de violar la soberanía de Ucrania y de financiar a terroristas._






Captura de pantalla muestra a Shariy en una página web vinculada al gobierno que publica los detalles personales de los enemigos del estado
.....

_Lo detuvieron, lo esposaron y le colocaron un saco en la cabeza, luego lo llevaron a una instalación deportiva convertida en una prisión temporal y conectada con la sede principal del SBU en el centro de Kiev, entre las calles Vladimirskaya, Irininsky, Patorzhinsky y Malopodvalna. Construido originalmente como el Palacio Sindical después de la revolución rusa este edificio se convirtió en la sede central de los Bolchevique en Ucrania. Desde el 1938 sirvió como la sede central de la Gestapo durante la ocupación nazi, el NKVD de la URSS y hoy es el centro de torturas para los prisioneros rusos de la guerra y los ucranianos acusados de tener vínculos con Rusia.

Dentro de las estrechas salas subterráneas convertidas en amplias instalaciones de seguridad del Estado, dice Igor, los agentes del SBU supervisan a los miembros de la «Defensa Territorial» – civiles ultranacionalistas y elementos criminales a quienes el gobierno dio armas en las calles en los primeros días de la ofensiva rusa mientras golpean, torturan e incluso matan a sus prisioneros.

Numerosas figuras destacadas han sido secuestrados y torturados por la Defensa Territorial y el SBU. Entre ellos se encuentran el luchador de artes marciales mixtas Maxim Rindkovsky quien fue golpeado en un video y supuestamente asesinado, Denis Kireev, un negociador ucraniano que fue asesinado después de ser acusado de traición y Volodymyr Struk, el alcalde de Kreminna quien fue asesinado después de ser acusado de apoyar a Rusia. Incluso Dmitry Demyanenko, ex-jefe del SBU de la región de Kiev fue tiroteado a muerte en su coche el 10 de marzo acusado de simpatizar con Rusia.

De hecho, el SBU es un proyecto de la CIA. Tras el golpe de estado de 2014, el servicio de seguridad estaba encabezado por Valentin Nalyvaichenko, reclutado por la CIA cuando era el Cónsul General de Ucrania en los Estados Unidos. Según se informa, la CIA tiene una planta entera en la sede del SBU.

In November 2021, Zelensky appointed Oleksandr Poklad to head the SBU’s counterintelligence. Un exabogado y policía con vínculos con el crimen organizado, Poklad, de apodo «El Estrangulador» – una referencia a su método favorito de obtener testimonios de sus víctimas. Un artículo describe otro método de tortura conocido como ‘El Elefante’:

«A la víctima de tortura se le pone una máscara de gas, y se usa el gas lacrimógeno de pimienta de lata o aerosol o un aerosol venenoso como el diclorvos se pone en la manguera de la máscara de gas. Después de ese tipo de tortura, una persona ordinaria confiesa nada menos que el asesinato de John F. Kennedy.”

Las Naciones Unidas y la Amnistía Internacional ambas documentaron las prisiones de tortura del SBU.

El SBU tiene también una cooperación muy estrecha  con grupos neonazis, incluyendo al Sector Derecho (Práviy Séktor), Azov y C14 los que fueron contratados por el gobierno ucraniano para llevar a cabo patrullas callejeras."_


y las 300 y pico basuras que aplaudieron a farlopenski en el congreso, dirán algo?


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (20 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A mi me da la impresión de que Biden no manda absolutamente nada sobre EEUU, parece que la adminsitración norteamericana tiene autonomía propia, como un piloto automático.



Mandan los lobbys que se han cargado al ejecutivo norteamericano: finanzas y tecnologicas, belicistas, mariconax, feministas, multicultura de sustitución...


----------



## Zhukov (20 Abr 2022)

El parte de guerra de hoy, un poco de análisis y pequeños avances pueblo a pueblo. Me lo ponen complicado para seguir la narrativa y recoger los informes dispersos, no hay ningún sitio que haga esto, un diario de operaciones No puedo creer que tenga que hacerlo yo.









Parte de guerra 20/04/2022


Situación general y mapas de otros frentes Sobre la situación en el frente – Igor Strelkov 12:30 horas Nikolayev-Kherson-Krivoy Rog – casi sin cambios. Batallas de posición, arti…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com





Ruego máxima difusión a ver si así rompemos el bloqueo informativo, me consta que me lee gente desde Menéame aunque me pongan a caldo.


----------



## ryder87 (20 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia se ha quedado sola en la reunión del G-20, la mayoría de los paises han abandonado la sala, Rusia es la leprosa apestada del siglo XXI.



Pues mas apestado que tu...no creo


----------



## hartman (20 Abr 2022)

me veo al chanche regalando m-109 a farlopemski.


----------



## delhierro (20 Abr 2022)

Se han cargado a unconocido prorruso en Jerson. Lo que se comentaba aquí esta tarde, no tienen fuerzas para cubrir semejante extensión y ademas combatir un frente tan amplio, pero no hacen nada por organizar a los prorrusos y armarlos con las armas gratis que han dejado atras los de Kiev. Son cosas que me parecen tan raras, que busco una indecisión politca detras. Es la única explicación que encuentro.

el rollo de esto es una operación limitada y tal....le va a pasar factura a Putin. Ya esta claro para cualquiera ( yo lo di por hecho el 2 dia ) que esto es a muerte, así que va a dar igual lo que haga por agradar, debe intentar ganarse a los prorrusos de fuera del Donbas. Esto solo puede acabar para Rusia con una frontera defendible ...el rio. Ya que claramente se niegan a cambiar el gobierno como harian los anglos.

-------

Se leen rumores de rupturas en el norte, y de retiradas ucraninas aceleradas. Pero no veo confirmaciones documentadas.

Y un video de la reconstruccion.


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Abr 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL


----------



## pepetemete (20 Abr 2022)

bk001 dijo:


> Todo lo que digo a continuación es con _"animus iocandi" _y como tal debe ser considerado:
> 
> Hace 8 años no hubiese resistido las "_sanciones del infierno_", ahora sí. De hecho ahora hay una posibilidad que el principal dañado sea el dólar, su hegemonía. ( Europa seríamos "efectos colaterales", muy dolorosos para nosotros, eso sí).
> 
> ...



Pienso que mucha culpa de esto la tienen los EE.UU con su política de matones de patio de colegio, pensando que con sus flotas de portaaviones podía controlar el mundo, pero esto se acabó con al llegada de los misiles hipersónicos, y me da la sensación de que se subieron tarde al carro de la carrera armamentística.

A tal punto que hoy en día es evidente que no tienen capacidad para hacer frente a Rusia y China al mismo tiempo.


----------



## Seronoser (20 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Buenas, y como va la opinión de los residentes en donde te ubicas en relaciónn al Operativo Militar Especial?



No conozco a nadie, que esté en contra.
Ni siquiera los amigos armenios que tengo.

Todos quieren destruir de una vez Ucrania  

Por eso siempre digo que Occidente tiene suerte que al mando de Rusia está Putin...si estuviera otro...lo mismo ya estábamos todos criando malvas.


----------



## dabuti (20 Abr 2022)

AZOV DICE QUE SE ENTREGARÁ A UN TERCER ESTADO, NO A RUSIA, Y PIDE IRSE A OTRO LADO.

AL CARIBE, NO TE JODE...........................


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

ryder87 dijo:


> Pues mas apestado que tu...no creo



Tú a callar apestoso de mierda.....rata de cloaca...


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 Abr 2022)

Joer, y yo que tenía a Mario como uno de los pocos sensatos 
[/QUOTE]
sensato....? tu le conoces poco eh? qeu esta jodiendo a mi pais un tio que no hemos elegido nosotros


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

*Ucrania culpa a Rusia del fracaso del corredor de evacuación de Mariupol.*
El corredor para evacuar a civiles del puerto asediado de Mariupol, en el sureste de Ucrania, el miércoles "no funcionó", según ha dicho la viceprimera ministra ucraniana, *Iryna Vereshchuk*, *acusando a los rusos de violar el alto el fuego y bloquear los autobuses*.

"Lamentablemente, el corredor humanitario de Mariupol no funcionó como estaba previsto", ha lamentado por la tarde tras anunciar en la mañana de este miércoles un acuerdo "preliminar" con Rusia para este corredor, el primero de este tipo desde el sábado.

"Debido a la falta de control sobre su propio ejército sobre el terreno, los ocupantes no pudieron asegurar un alto el fuego adecuado", ha dicho Vereshchuk. "Además, debido a su desorganización y negligencia, no pudieron brindar un transporte rápido de personas hasta el punto donde esperaban decenas de nuestros autobuses y ambulancias", ha agregado.* Otras autoridades de Ucrania habían asegurado anteriormente que el número de civiles evacuados ha sido muy inferior al previsto.*


----------



## Impresionante (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## tomasjos (20 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ha desaparecido el Post que acabo de subir, así que os lo pego aquí:
> 
> *Los Wokes nos están llevando a una guerra nuclear*
> 
> ...



Se lo resumo en un par de frases. Los wokes son los troskos y anarquistas de izquierda de toda la vida, y lo que buscan es la destrucción de todo la sociedad para crear su sociedad ideal y su hombre nuevo. En el fondo son como los anarcocaps, o los talibanes, unos revolucionarios que pretenden borrar todo lo que no sean ellos.Los capitalistas los han utilizado toda la vida como tontos útiles para dividir los partidos socialistas y comunistas y ahora los usan otra vez


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## tomatitolucrecia (20 Abr 2022)

Me ha resultado sumamente curioso este vídeo de Calero, el de los coches. Primero, porque no sabía que se dedicaba a otro tipo de información que no fuera la del motor. Pero principalmente porque sin quererlo está admitiendo una cosa bastante grave, diría pelopúntica y que apuntaría a un diagnóstico de psicopatía de los mendas de Kiev y Washington:



En el comienzo del vídeo explica como el servicio secreto ucraniano (léase, el usano) se dedicó a filtrar información falsa al FSB ruso acerca de la reacción de mandos militares, oligarcas y políticos ucranianos a una posible invasión rusa del país. Dicha información iba encaminada a hacer creer a los rusos que no habría oposición militar (digo yo que del ejército regular ucraniano), y que oligarcas y políticos diversos facilitarían una transición política que interesase a Moscú. Todo a cambio de suculentos rublos, gratis no.

Es decir, que los propios ucranianos (léase, los usanos a través de sus marionetas) habrían fomentado la invasión de su propio pais. Esto como se puede leer en el propio titular del vídeo habría sido la trampa que Ucrania le habría tendido a Rusia. De genios, no? Me imagino que los desplazados, los civiles muertos leerán algo así y diran, qué genial estrategia de nuestro presidente! Gracias Zelensky! Y al resto de Europa nos deja pensando, quién quiere aquí la paz?


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (20 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> No conozco a nadie, que esté en contra.
> Ni siquiera los amigos armenios que tengo.
> 
> Todos quieren destruir de una vez Ucrania
> ...



Eso es lo que digo yo y la gente aqui no lo entiende pero si los rusos se cargaran a putin seria para poner a uno mas beligerante contra occidente y ucrania. Ahora mismo putin es de lo mas tibio en rusia.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Abr 2022)

*Los militares asediados en Azovstal piden que les rescate algún país e ir a un 3er estado*









Los militares asediados en Azovstal piden que les rescate algún país e ir a un 3er estado







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Zparo reincidente (20 Abr 2022)

__





Estados Unidos quiere entrar en Mariupol para .....


Coger las 10 nukes que hay en el laberinto de galerías de azovstal




www.burbuja.info


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

Otro tanque en buen estado para ucrania.


----------



## vettonio (20 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ha desaparecido el Post que acabo de subir, así que os lo pego aquí:
> 
> *Los Wokes nos están llevando a una guerra nuclear*
> 
> ...




De obligada lectura. 

Voy a difundirlo.


----------



## chemarin (20 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Alguna pista para localizar el hilo ?



Lo ha borrado, o al menos eso parece, se titulaba "He sido escolta (guardaespaldas) y respondo preguntas"? Le he preguntado al autor del hilo. Es una pena que lo haya borrado, yo diría que ha tenido miedo porque podía ser identificado y quizás no volver a trabajar.
Resultados de búsqueda para la consulta: He sido escolta (guardaespaldas) y respondo preguntas


----------



## tomasjos (20 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania culpa a Rusia del fracaso del corredor de evacuación de Mariupol.*
> El corredor para evacuar a civiles del puerto asediado de Mariupol, en el sureste de Ucrania, el miércoles "no funcionó", según ha dicho la viceprimera ministra ucraniana, *Iryna Vereshchuk*, *acusando a los rusos de violar el alto el fuego y bloquear los autobuses*.
> 
> "Lamentablemente, el corredor humanitario de Mariupol no funcionó como estaba previsto", ha lamentado por la tarde tras anunciar en la mañana de este miércoles un acuerdo "preliminar" con Rusia para este corredor, el primero de este tipo desde el sábado.
> ...



A ver Rejón, a estas alturas nadie duda de que se pretende sacar de allí a cientos de militares anglos camuflados como civiles. Y los rusos no quieren que eso vaya a pasar, porque se espera que todos ellos tengan que desfilar en el Triunfo - uso el término romano porque de ahí viene el concepto de desfile triunfal, y Rusia es la heredera de la Romania oriental- el 9 de mayo, cargados de cadenas, como los nazis del 45, con el teniente general ese usano al frente, con lo que va a suponer de golpe propagandístico. Por no hablar de todas las explicaciones que tendrán que dar las cancillerías anglo.


----------



## LIRDISM (20 Abr 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Me ha resultado sumamente curioso este vídeo de Calero, el de los coches. Primero, porque no sabía que se dedicaba a otro tipo de información que no fuera la del motor. Pero principalmente porque sin quererlo está admitiendo una cosa bastante grave, diría pelopúntica y que apuntaría a un diagnóstico de psicopatía de los mendas de Kiev y Washington:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero no deja de ser información tipo cuñado, lo que haya pasado en realidad, nadie lo sabrá.


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)

Ramzan Kadyrov afirma que las fuerzas rusas han capturado por completo Rubizhne y publica un video como prueba. 

El letrero está ubicado en el borde norte de Rubizhne, las tropas rusas están allí desde hace semanas.


----------



## Guaguei (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (20 Abr 2022)

Os leo aunque escriba poco. Gracias por vuestras aportaciones, tanto a otanistas como a prorrusos. Yo confieso tener más simpatía hacia los segundos
Mi opinión como analista guerrólogo paco es que Rusia terminará declararando la guerra formalmente e iniciará campañas de reclutamiento masivas, sobre todo para controlar la retaguardia y dar apoyo a los profesionales en activo.

PD: El alfabeto cirílico es precioso.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (20 Abr 2022)

Efectivamente, misiles como el Minuteman III y el Trident D5 estan una generación por detrás de los Topol (siendo retirados ya en la actualidad), Topol M, Yars, Sarmat o incluso el Scalpel que ahora es uno de los portadores del glider hipersónico Avangarde.

Y esto es así porque tal y como indicas las ojivas que usa EEUU siguen una trayectoria recta y fija hacia sus objetivos, en cambio desde el Topol los nuevos misiles Rusos si tienen ojivas maniobrables que dificultan el seguimiento y la interceptación.


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Mercader (20 Abr 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Me ha resultado sumamente curioso este vídeo de Calero, el de los coches. Primero, porque no sabía que se dedicaba a otro tipo de información que no fuera la del motor. Pero principalmente porque sin quererlo está admitiendo una cosa bastante grave, diría pelopúntica y que apuntaría a un diagnóstico de psicopatía de los mendas de Kiev y Washington:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiene todo el sentido del mundo si enlazamos esta información con el famoso informe de la RAND Corporation: Al final se trataba de enmierdar Ucrania para hacer que los rusos entraran a saco y con esa excusa desplegar todas las sanciones comerciales posibles. Sanciones que perjudican a Europa, Rusia y a China, y que solo benefician a Estados Unidos.

Piensa que Europa es un competidor comercial de Estados Unidos y el principal cliente de Rusia y de China: Se matan tres pájaros de un tiro (y eso sin contar los beneficios económicos que saca Estados Unidos de vender a Europa el gas y el petróleo).

Lo de los muertos y torturados les suda la polla como buenos psicópatas y satanistas que son.


----------



## circodelia2 (20 Abr 2022)

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.Rusia entrega a Ucrania unas 13.000 toneladas de ayuda humanitaria


Rusia envió casi 13.000 toneladas de carga humanitaria a Ucrania desde el 2 de marzo, comunicó el jefe del Centro Nacional de Gestión de Defensa de Rusia, Mijaíl Mízintsev.


"A partir del 2 marzo, Rusia ha entregado ya a Ucrania 12.909,8 toneladas de artículos de primera necesidad, productos alimentarios, medicamentos y artículos de uso médico, se han realizado 854 acciones humanitarias", declaró.


El las últimas 24 horas, continuó, se llevaron a cabo ocho acciones humanitarias en las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk, las provincias de Járkov y Jersón, como resultado de las cuales se entregaron a los ciudadanos 567,9 toneladas de asistencia humanitaria.


Síguenos sin censura en @SputnikMundo_new Sputnik Mundo / Sputnik Mundo Video


----------



## ussser (20 Abr 2022)

El misil que ha lanzado hoy Rusia, podría ser una advertencia a los que han hundido el moskva?


----------



## ccartech (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Peineto (20 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Scholz se crió políticamente en las ubres de de Gerhardt Schröeder... Y Gerhardt Schröeder es la Ostpolitik en persona (curra para Gazprom).
> 
> La "revuelta" de los antiguos follasovieticos de los verdes es bastante risible, y la de los liberales esperada, en cuanto que siempre han sido buenos chicos de Bruselas.
> 
> ...




Scholz se crió políticamente en las ubres de de Gerhardt Schröeder... Y Gerhardt Schröeder es la Ostpolitik en persona (curra para Gazprom).
..... sin olvidar las ubres de su abuelito.


----------



## mazuste (20 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Gladio tocando los cohones a los díscolos:



Ya dio la pista el sicario Solana. *" Algo habrá que hacer con el Orban"*


----------



## El Mercader (20 Abr 2022)

ussser dijo:


> El misil que ha lanzado hoy Rusia, podría ser una advertencia a los que han hundido el moskva?



Si, yo creo que es un "pongo los cojones encima de la mesa".


----------



## HUROGÁN (20 Abr 2022)

Esto es un woke-nancy o neo-nancy, puro postureo, emocionalidad y vacío ideológico, 
muy poco que ver con los genuinos... aunque muy proclives a excesos iconográficos, 
tatuajes y performances de torturas.
Marionetas de intereses espúreos y ajenos a su pueblo.


----------



## Guanotopía (20 Abr 2022)

Los comunistas portugueses no asistirán al discurso de Zelenski en el Parlamento: "Personifica un poder xenófobo"


Los seis diputados del Partido Comunista Portugués (PCP) no estarán presentes en el discurso que pronunciará mañana, jueves, ante el Parlamento luso el...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## BeKinGo (20 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> *Los militares asediados en Azovstal piden que les rescate algún país e ir a un 3er estado*



Que hay que pelarle la fruta al señorito? Que es de la infanteria de marina dice, de los que han peleado hasta el último insumo, sin llorar ni *pillar rehenes y *el tio lo suelta tan pancho, que tienen mujeres y niños allí..
Dejalos salir maricón, que a esos no les van a mirar los tatus como a ti.
Que tranquis, va pallá el halcon milenario, ese no os lo tumban como los 10 helos anteriores.


----------



## pirivi-parava (20 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Janis Joplin y sus mariachis se piran 

USA, UK, Canada anglosfera a tope y Francia (despistados ellos ) se levantan del G20
Por cierto, los alemanes no se habrán ido, no?
Aquí parece que muchos juegan a una vela a Dios y otra al Diablo


----------



## Evangelion (20 Abr 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.Rusia entrega a Ucrania unas 13.000 toneladas de ayuda humanitaria
> 
> 
> Rusia envió casi 13.000 toneladas de carga humanitaria a Ucrania desde el 2 de marzo, comunicó el jefe del Centro Nacional de Gestión de Defensa de Rusia, Mijaíl Mízintsev.
> ...



Articulos de primera necesidad y ayuda humanitaria, que sería innecesaria si la puta Horda no hubiera invadido un pais.

Hay que ser HDLGP para blanquear por esto a la horda.


----------



## pemebe (20 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia se ha quedado sola en la reunión del G-20, la mayoría de los paises han abandonado la sala, Rusia es la leprosa apestada del siglo XXI.











US, UK and Canada walk out of G20 meeting over war in Ukraine


Sources say US Treasury secretary and BoE governor among those to leave as Russian delegates spoke




www.theguardian.com





El Reino Unido, Estados Unidos y Canadá han protagonizado un abandono coordinado de una reunión del G20 en protesta por la invasión rusa de Ucrania, en medio de los crecientes riesgos de división entre las principales naciones que afectan a la economía mundial.

Los representantes de los tres países abandonaron la sesión mientras los delegados rusos intervenían en la reunión en Washington.

*Las mayorías han disminuido mucho (3 de 20) y está sólo el que está con 16 más.*


----------



## El-Mano (20 Abr 2022)

Visto en el telegram de Anna News:


Ucrania ha tomado una decisión y ahora está pidiendo a la UE asistencia militar específica: 100.000 millones de dólares. Con el número e indicación de modelos.

La lista de prioridades de equipos y municiones se puede ver en los documentos de la Cancillería del país filtrados a XakNet el 11 de marzo.

Entre los requeridos se encuentran tanto soviéticos como occidentales: 51 cazas MiG-29, 36 Su-25, 24 cazas de EE. UU. - F-16 y suecos JAS-39. Pidieron buscar en el mundo 72 Su-27; en total, salen más de 200 aviones. Y otros 363 cañones antiaéreos, desde S-300 hasta Patriot.

De la artillería, pidieron 195 "Grads" y misiles 435k, millones de proyectiles y minas del estándar soviético. Más RZSO de EE. UU. y cañones autopropulsados de Inglaterra. También piden 200 vehículos de combate de infantería Bradley. Y 400 tanques: 200 T-72 y Leopard cada uno.

También quieren misiles tácticos: 400 "Point-U" soviéticos. Del extranjero: 228 ATACMS estadounidenses y 64 Lora israelíes. Su autonomía es de 270 y 400 km.

Edit: añado enlace, no es fuente original de anna news, pillarlo un poco con pinzas.
t.me/Anna_News_MSK/10403?single


----------



## Impresionante (20 Abr 2022)

. Interceptan un cohete ucraniano sobre una ciudad controlada por Donetsk

*Interceptan un cohete ucraniano sobre una ciudad controlada por Donetsk*

Publicado:20 abr 2022
Un niño murió y tres personas más resultaron heridas tras la caída de los escombros.





Shajtiorsk, el 20 de abril de 2022.Telegram @dnronline

Un cohete, lanzado por el Ejército ucraniano, fue derribado sobre la ciudad de Shajtiorsk, a unos 30 kilómetros al oeste de Donetsk, informa la sede de Defensa Territorial de la República Popular de Donetsk.

Los escombros del proyectil cayeron en una zona residencial. "Resultaron dañadas muchas casas y varios civiles residentes fueron heridos: dos adultos y un niño. Un niño murió. Se registran incendios", comunican los militares de Donetsk en el canal de Telegram de la defensa.

Posteriormente, se elevó el número de heridos a cuatro.

Imágenes publicadas minutos después muestran las destrucciones e incendios provocados por la caída del cohete.

El 11 de abril, las autoridades de Donetsk denunciaron más de 40 ataques de las fuerzas ucranianas contra la urbe. Dos días antes, anunciaron que un área residencial de Donetsk fue bombardeada. Una mujer murió y otra resultó herida en el ataque.


----------



## Hal8995 (20 Abr 2022)

@Durruty dijo:


>



100 gracias. Muy buen video !!!!
Un resumen de todo lo que estamos viendo


----------



## crocodile (20 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Menuda bestia el Sarmat, al ver como se eleva se entiende como Rusia a avanzado en tema de propulsión de misiles.



Muy necesario cuando estás rodeado de esclavos criminales al servicio de Satan.


----------



## Snowball (20 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Visto en el telegram de Anna News:
> 
> 
> Ucrania ha tomado una decisión y ahora está pidiendo a la UE asistencia militar específica: 100.000 millones de dólares. Con el número e indicación de modelos.
> ...



Y 2 huevos duros


----------



## Impresionante (20 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Visto en el telegram de Anna News:
> 
> 
> Ucrania ha tomado una decisión y ahora está pidiendo a la UE asistencia militar específica: 100.000 millones de dólares. Con el número e indicación de modelos.
> ...



Frente al vicio de pedir...


----------



## Plutarko (20 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> El SS-30 Sarmat es un misil superpesado, es el sustituto del famoso SS-18 Satán (denominado así por EEUU) de la Guerra Fria. Tiene como este la capacidad de llevar un montón de ojivas nucleares maniobrables y señuelos o incluso gliders hipersónicos Avangarde.
> 
> En principio, no es novedoso en cuanto a su carga, los Rusos tienen otros misiles capaces de llevar el mismo tipo de carga pero no la misma cantidad, 10 toneladas de armamento.
> 
> ...



Aunque no cubran los radares, tanto EEUU como Rusia tienen satélites de alerta temprana que detectan los lanzamientos por la firma infrarroja de los motores. Es decir que si hay un lanzamiento masivo saltarán todas las alarmas.

Por otra parte gracias a fallos en esos sistemas de alerta temprana casi se desata el apocalípsis nucelar en un par de ocasiones. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## JAGGER (20 Abr 2022)

petroglifo dijo:


> Los palestinos de religion islamica y cristiana, son los verdaderos descendientes de los cananeos



Jajajaja.


----------



## mazuste (20 Abr 2022)

_*"El nuevo sistema tiene características tácticas y técnicas de primer orden
y es capaz de penetrar todas las defensas antimisiles modernas. 
No tiene análogos en el mundo y no los tendrá durante mucho tiempo"...

"Esta arma verdaderamente única reforzará el potencial de nuestras fuerzas
armadas, garantizará de forma fiable la seguridad de Rusia frente a amenazas
externas y hará reflexionar a los que intentan amenazarnos en plena retórica *_
*agresiva y frenética".*
Putin


----------



## clapham5 (20 Abr 2022)

La *Conquista* de Ucrania va segun el Plan .
Muchos saben que el Zar Vladimirovich I habla " casi " perfectamente el aleman . Pero muy pocos conocen su interes por el mundo pre colombino
Dicen ...que el Zar se ha inspirado en la Conquista de Mexico por Cortez . 
Mexico es tres veces mas grande que Ucrania y fue conquistado por unos 500 / 550 espanoles y 11 navios 
Derrotaron a indigenas , que no eran nazis pero casi . Espana llevo el idioma ruso  castellano a esas tierras salvajes . 
Llevo la Fe ortodoxa cristiana  catolica y conquisto para el Imperio del Zar Corona de Espana un territorio fertil y rico en oro , plata , litio , trigo 
bueno , el trigo y el litio no , pero oro y plata si . 
Cuando un pais , de cultura civilizada , invade a otro ( salvaje ) se llama " CONQUISTA " . 
Ucrania es como el Mexico de Moctezuma . Un pais salvaje , sin cultura , ni idioma , ni economia . Rusia tiene el deber de conquistarlo 
y convertirlo en parte del mundo civilizado . Los salvajes lucharan , con lanzas llamadas javalines , pero seran derrotados 
DI-S SALVE AL ZAR ...


----------



## El Mercader (20 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> US, UK and Canada walk out of G20 meeting over war in Ukraine
> 
> 
> Sources say US Treasury secretary and BoE governor among those to leave as Russian delegates spoke
> ...



Son tan ridículos que ya no se dan cuenta de que este grado de payasadas resulta contraproducente: La gente cada vez se cree menos lo que nos cuentan por los mass-mierda y quien más quien menos se intuye de qué va todo el circo.

Canadá: El estado número 51 de la unión.
UK: El esbirro tonto del jefe.


----------



## El Mercader (20 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Visto en el telegram de Anna News:
> 
> 
> Ucrania ha tomado una decisión y ahora está pidiendo a la UE asistencia militar específica: 100.000 millones de dólares. Con el número e indicación de modelos.
> ...



*Y esto, remero: Lo vas a pagar tú.*


----------



## Simo Hayha (20 Abr 2022)

La companía india TATA ha anunciado que va a dejar de hacer negocios con orcorrusia


----------



## Impresionante (20 Abr 2022)

@Durruty dijo:


>



Brutal


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Visto en el telegram de Anna News:
> 
> 
> Ucrania ha tomado una decisión y ahora está pidiendo a la UE asistencia militar específica: 100.000 millones de dólares.



Cada día que pasa vamos subiendo el listón.

Lo vuelvo a poner...


----------



## amcxxl (20 Abr 2022)

Si disparan desde el centro, entonces hay una alta probabilidad de que una respuesta vuele al mismo centro. 
#Nikolaev Ahora


DNR. Mercado en Shakhtersk ahora 


Shakhtersk El momento en que las bombas de racimo del Tochka-U derribado estallan sobre la ciudad. 


En Georgia, los residentes locales disolvieron una manifestación ucraniana y patearon caca en los mocos. Los medios georgianos guardan silencio al respecto.


----------



## Peineto (20 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ya dio la pista el sicario Solana. *" Algo habrá que hacer con el Orban"*



Tal vez llevarlo a La Romana?


----------



## Peineto (20 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Visto en el telegram de Anna News:
> 
> 
> Ucrania ha tomado una decisión y ahora está pidiendo a la UE asistencia militar específica: 100.000 millones de dólares. Con el número e indicación de modelos.
> ...




 Queridos Reyes Magos...


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 Abr 2022)

Asediada diariamente la casa del opositor ucraniano y periodista *Anatoli Sharí* en Cataluña, donde han llegado a amenazar de muerte a su familia y a su hijo, mientras la Generalitat y el Gobierno permiten ese acoso fascista.









[VÍDEO] Así son las amenazas que recibe Anatoli Sharí en su casa de Tarragona


El opositor ucraniano, al que @mossos ha negado la protección policial, se enfrenta a ultras que le dejan cunas manchadas de sangre en supuesta referencia a su hijo de dos años




cronicaglobal.elespanol.com


----------



## willbeend (20 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> AZOV DICE QUE SE ENTREGARÁ A UN TERCER ESTADO, NO A RUSIA, Y PIDE IRSE A OTRO LADO.
> 
> AL CARIBE, NO TE JODE...........................



Esta en su mano que esos civiles sobreviva, solo tienen que dejarlos salir.

El que habla y el resto de mandos, si se rinden, saben que seran correctamente tratados, juzgados y ejecutados por las atrocidades cometidas durante años. Pero a sus familiares que han puesto a resguardo en sus búnkeres mientra utilizaban a "otras" familias para ejercer de escudos humanos, solo tienen que dejarlos salir.


----------



## Gotthard (20 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Alemania es el país del mundo con más bases americanas. Alemania en el plano militar no cuenta nada, y solo hace lo que dice Estados Unidos. Por lo tanto preguntar a partidos políticos de alemania es perder el tiempo y ellos lo saben. La UE porque está más implicada en esta guerra que la propia OTAN pues es por algo.



Si y el aterciopelado yugo americano es algo que los alemanes llevan tiempo en un debate bastante tímido de como se lo podrian quitar de encima.




Peineto dijo:


> Scholz se crió políticamente en las ubres de de Gerhardt Schröeder... Y Gerhardt Schröeder es la Ostpolitik en persona (curra para Gazprom).
> ..... sin olvidar las ubres de su abuelito.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1031750



Interesante aporte... pero es una fake news que le hicieron a Scholtz en la campaña electoral. La familia Scholtz es del norte, del area de Hamburgo, la familia del Von Scholtz es de Pilsen, en la zona alemana de Chequia. Solo coinciden en el apellido y en que son ambos calvos.


----------



## mazuste (20 Abr 2022)

*"Hola a todos, soy Vladlen Tatarskiy para el canal del corresponsal de guerra Kotenok *
_*y hoy, por segundo día consecutivo, no estamos volando (¿drones?). Fuertes vientos 
y lluvia en Mariupol, pero hay alguna información de lo que está pasando.

Lo que pasa es que, poco a poco, están empezando a rendirse en Azovstal. En realidad,
el obstáculo para una rendición completa son los combatientes de Azov, ya que no sólo
hay combatientes de Azov. Guardia Nacional de Ucrania (NGU), hay infantes de marina
que corrieron el bloqueo y lograron entrar allí, hay una especie de unidades de policía, 
guardias fronterizos, marineros y, tal como están las cosas, a cada unidad se le ha asignado
un guardia del batallón Azov, que literalmente controla cada movimiento de estas tropas. 
Así, si alguien necesita ir a algún sitio, tiene que avisar al guardia del Azov, que a su vez
lleva información a sus superiores, y de esta manera estos idiotas del pueblo mantienen
el control de los tipos que se autodenominan herederos del Tercer Reich.

Por eso... Bueno, ahora mismo un grupo de 35 tipos se ha rendido, hanlogrado deshacerse
de su comisario. O murió o, bueno, quien sabe, porque estaban todos cagados de miedo.
Pero eso hizo posible que se rindieran. Antes de eso, 5 tipos se rindieron. Nos dieron todas
sus posiciones, todos sus movimientos, qué rutas usan, lugares minados, dónde guarda 
Azov sus vehículos. Hablando de eso, Azov se ha quedado sin gasolina, sus vehículos no 
funcionan. Todavía tienen algunos vehículos sin daños, pero les falta combustible para usarlos.

Tienen hasta 500 heridos y, por lo que han dicho estos prisioneros de guerra, quedan entre 
800 y 1000 combatientes. Básicamente ya lo hemos dicho, cuando hablaba con el Admin 
(...) dije en el vídeo que, y mi estimación resultó exacta, había entre 500 y 1000 combatientes. 
Hasta ahora tienen suficiente comida. Tienen problemas menores con el agua, pero tienen 
una fuente de agua que aprovechan. Sin embargo, si esa fuente se corta, la resistencia es inútil:
sin agua no podrán luchar ni vivir mucho tiempo.

Desde luego, no envidio su situación. En este momento están tratando de encontrar algún tipo 
de resolución política a su dilema, porque como combatientes no lograron nada. Nuestros chicos
del 9º batallón, los combatientes de las tropas internas de DNR y SOBR DNR, y SOKOL, Spetnaz, 
MGB - todos ellos son leguas más capaces que estas damas barbudas. Rápidamente rompieron 
la joroba en una parte del frente, ahora están reforzando este sector y el trabajo es cada vez más
agradable.

Así que eso es todo. Creo que la caída de Azov, bueno, no voy a hacer ninguna predicción de cuánto
tiempo va a tomar para manejar el problema de Azovstahl, pero ya la victoria está en el aire y casi *_
*se puede saborear. Me mantendré en contacto.*


----------



## Hal8995 (20 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> En realidad, el ejemplo lo tenemos en Bosnia, los militares españoles que pasaron allí décadas lo cuentan, es un no-Estado, gobernado por corruptos puestos por EEUU y pagados por la UE, y la población vive de los que envían remesas desde el extranjero. Nadie joven de queda a vivir allí.
> 
> En cierto modo Ucrania ya era así, ya antes de estos movimientos militares, entre el 11 y 13% de su PIB procedía de remesas de ucranianos que trabajaban en Rusia.
> 
> ...



Leí hace años y creo q fue en estos foros que el 60 o 70 % de la población de Kosovo había huido desde su independencia y que quedaba un regimen mafioso y bandas de delincuentes en el " pais "


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Oso Polar (20 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> No conozco a nadie, que esté en contra.
> Ni siquiera los amigos armenios que tengo.
> 
> Todos quieren destruir de una vez Ucrania
> ...



Me lo imaginaba, como ya lo mencione si Putin, se tira para atrás, cosa que creo nunca sucederá, le va a dar un paro cardiaco masivo de "causas naturales" y lo reemplazara Medveded, si tiene suerte occidente.


----------



## kelden (20 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Efectivamente, misiles como el Minuteman III y el Trident D5 estan una generación por detrás de los Topol (siendo retirados ya en la actualidad), Topol M, Yars, Sarmat o incluso el Scalpel que ahora es uno de los portadores del glider hipersónico Avangarde.
> 
> *Y esto es así porque tal y como indicas las ojivas que usa EEUU siguen una trayectoria recta y fija hacia sus objetivos*, en cambio desde el Topol los nuevos misiles Rusos si tienen ojivas maniobrables que dificultan el seguimiento y la interceptación.



Es igual .... A 3 o 4 ojivas por misil, más media docena de señuelos simulando ojivas, más señuelos electrónicos para joder al radar, más la velocidad, más que le tienes que dar de lleno para destruir la ojiva (resisten explosiones nucleares a 500 m), alguna te cae seguro.


----------



## esNecesario (20 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> El multicuenta ha hablado. 11:30 am
> 
> La confirmación:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1027364




Pero cómo se puede ser tan sumamente retrasado.

A ver, en la propia captura de pantalla que me haces explico por qué estaba usando otra cuenta; para recoger los post de un forero que me metió en el ignore.

Resulta que yo entré en este hilo (agujero infecto) dando argumentos..., acto seguido un forero me replicó los argumentos con su propaganda y me metió en el ignore. Entonces yo (con esta cuenta) me quedé viendo una campanita de aviso pero sin poder ver su "réplica" a mis argumentos.

¿Qué hice?, pues decir esto (palabras textuales, que tú mismo citas como *"*prueba de multinick*"*):

*"Ah, veo que no podré debatir la otra parte de la historia, tan cobarde eres que me acabas de meter en el ignore. Así es como debates eh?, sueltas tu mierda y a correr. jaajajaa

P.D: Estoy recogiendo tus mensajes con otra cuenta."*










*-------------*

O eres un retrasado, o eres un manipulador, ¿así es como os las gastáis aquí?. Fui YO quien dije que estaba recogiendo los mensajes de otro forero CON OTRA CUENTA porque me metió en el ignore, para que sepa todo el mundo que he visto su "réplica" y *su cobardía por acto seguido meterme en el ignore, evitando el debate*. No tengo nada que esconder.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Abr 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1031761
> 
> Esto es un woke-nancy o neo-nancy, puro postureo, emocionalidad y vacío ideológico,
> muy poco que ver con los genuinos... aunque muy proclives a excesos iconográficos,
> ...



el gesto en la muñeca no es coña que es bastante indicador


----------



## El-Mano (20 Abr 2022)

Os pongo el enlace sobre lo de anna news, lleva a otra cuenta, y contiene los documentos. Lo pillaria con pinzas por si acaso, pero que no os extrañe que sea cierta la petición, otra cosa es lo que les den.

t.me/Anna_News_MSK/10403?single


----------



## Oso Polar (20 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> El parte de guerra de hoy, un poco de análisis y pequeños avances pueblo a pueblo. Me lo ponen complicado para seguir la narrativa y recoger los informes dispersos, no hay ningún sitio que haga esto, un diario de operaciones No puedo creer que tenga que hacerlo yo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por mi parte lo publico en todas las redes sociales a mi alcance, muchas gracias por el tremendo trabajo que realizas, tres "hurra" por usted.
Hurra, Hurra Hurra!
Za Rodinu! Za Stalina!


----------



## Zepequenhô (20 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Rumanía tiene la intención de transferir sus cazas MiG-21 a Ucrania.
> 
> t.me/Soldierline/3896
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1031415



¿Todavía sigue en vuelo eso? Pero si ese avión se diseñó en los años 50.

Que les envíen ya unos cuantos Spitfire del museo.


----------



## amcxxl (20 Abr 2022)

Canal 5.(Ucrania) 
El enemigo avanza sobre Temirivka en Zaporizhzhya y sobre Oleksandrivka en la región de Kherson – Estado Mayor 
Vorozha aviación bombardea alrededor de objetivos


Por segunda vez después de las historias de Korban sobre la "impenetrable defensa de la región", "Calibre" llega de noche. Esta noche, se asestó un golpe a la acumulación de mano de obra en el área del pueblo de Opytnoye , en las afueras de Dnepropetrovsk. 


Los residentes de la ciudad liberada de Kremennaya en LPR hablaron sobre el abuso de los militares ucranianos. Durante la retirada, deliberadamente volaron la estación de bombeo para dejar a la gente sin agua. Además, los nacionalistas generaron falsificaciones sobre las Fuerzas Armadas de RF y expulsaron a los lugareños de sus hogares. 


¿Nazis? ¿Y él caminó y plantó margaritas alrededor? Citar Tweet ✭ ☭ @DNR_Z_Frente 4 horas ⚡ ⚡ Militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania dispararon masivamente contra civiles en Mariupol El teniente mayor de la Infantería de Marina de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania Vadim Bondarenko admitió en una entrevista que ante sus ojos los nazis del 501 OBMP MATARON OCHO RESIDENTES CIVILES de Mariupol 


En Dnipro fue detenida una niña que, en su página de Instagram, hablaba bien de los soldados rusos y esperaba su llegada.


----------



## Trajanillo (20 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Contraofensiva ucraniana en el puerto de Mariupol.
> 
> Infantes de marina ucranianos y Azov, con el apoyo de vehículos blindados, llevaron a cabo una exitosa operación de avance hacia el puerto de #Mariupol para ayudar a sus compañeros de servicio a defender el área.
> 
> Se representa en las flechas azules, en este mapa.



Eso es mentira, pero tú a lo tuyo. Que es hacer el gilorio a calzón quitado.


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 Abr 2022)

Más incautaciones


































Thank you NATO for arming DPR and LDR Captured in Kharkov.


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 Abr 2022)

Military priests of the 76th Guards Air Assault Division with a BMD named "Alexander Nevsky"


----------



## NPI (20 Abr 2022)

Los PROPAGANDISTAS no diferenciáis la REALIDAD de la FICCIÓN y eso un problema muy grave. 08:18 pm


----------



## Zepequenhô (20 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Más incautaciones
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los gilipollas del Pentágono están llenando los arsenales rusos.

Y la mitad de los africanos, que es donde muchos ucranianos están vendiendo esas armas. El ISIS les da las gracias.


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Abr 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *EEUU comienza a adiestrar a ucranianos en el manejo de la artillería pesada que les envía por primera vez*
> El ejército de Estados Unidos ha comenzado a entrenar a un pequeño número de militares ucranianos para que usen los obuses *M777 Howitzer* que les ha suministrado. Así lo ha admitido este miércoles un alto funcionario de Defensa de EEUU. Ha agregado que *el entrenamiento se lleva a cabo fuera de Ucrania* y durará alrededor de una semana. "Es un número pequeño de ucranianos, un poco más de 50", ha dicho este funcionario, hablando bajo condición de anonimato.
> 
> La semana pasada, el presidente de EEUU, Joe Biden, anunció una asistencia militar adicional de 800 millones de dólares para Ucrania, incluyendo en ella *artillería pesada para afrontar la ofensiva rusa*que se espera en el este de Ucrania.
> ...



Ni idea de como serán pero un sistema de artillería ligera 105 mm son unas 6 personas como mínimo + la Fire Direction Control + comunicaciones + transporte, 4 cañones 80 personas.


----------



## Simo Hayha (20 Abr 2022)

Bueno, ya han pasado dos días desde la supuesta ofensiva cochinorrusa en Dombass, y? 

*NADA. *


----------



## Oso Polar (20 Abr 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Me ha resultado sumamente curioso este vídeo de Calero, el de los coches. Primero, porque no sabía que se dedicaba a otro tipo de información que no fuera la del motor. Pero principalmente porque sin quererlo está admitiendo una cosa bastante grave, diría pelopúntica y que apuntaría a un diagnóstico de psicopatía de los mendas de Kiev y Washington:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con la información que maneja el tipo no se como sigue opinando solo de autos. En fin, si damos por sentado que hasta un youtuber, dedicado al tema automotriz, sabe más que los servicios de inteligencia y contrainteligencia rusos, no entiendo como las tropas ucranianas no están rodeando Moscú en estos momentos, tal vez es para que Rusia siga conquistando más terreno y eliminando más soldados ucranianos con el fin de que esto realmente no esten muertos si no escondidos a fin de realizar una contra-ofensiva desde la retaguardia rusa.


----------



## hartman (20 Abr 2022)

saab Gripen el equivalente sueco del eurofighter aunque por estetica me molaba mas su antecesor el draaken.


----------



## Seronoser (20 Abr 2022)

Eso si Macron gana.
Como no lo haga, se va al traste todo el plan eurolerdo.
Os imagináis?


----------



## otroyomismo (20 Abr 2022)

les queda personal para manejar todo eso?


----------



## quinciri (20 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Piensa que Europa es un competidor comercial de Estados Unidos y el principal cliente de Rusia y de China: Se matan tres pájaros de un tiro (y eso sin contar los beneficios económicos que saca Estados Unidos de vender a Europa el gas y el petróleo).



No sé Rick, pero que de los cuatro que mencionas solo gane uno, o que se den tres pajaros tontos simultaneamente para tan maestra  jugada , no me acaba de cuadrar ...


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 Abr 2022)

Tenemos nuevo heroe


----------



## arriondas (20 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Los PROPAGANDISTAS no diferenciáis la REALIDAD de la FICCIÓN y eso un problema muy grave. 08:18 pm



Lo peor es que son capaces de tragarse su propia propaganda.


----------



## frangelico (20 Abr 2022)

Es mucho lo que piden. Los Su-27 en esas cantidades no se de dónde pueden salir, la India no va a soltar ni uno(tiene casi 300 pero Su-30, el 27 solo lo tienen Bielorrusia , China, Etiopía, Kazajistán y Vietnam, me temo que ninguno de esos los cedería ) porque segurmante será cliente importante de los 57 y 75 en unos años, y los Gripen solo Suecia podría cederlos (tienen Hungría, Chequia y Sudáfrica, pero no sé qué piloto ucraniano puede pilotar eso) y a cambio se quedaría sin ellos justamente cuando se siente amenazada y va a entrar en la OTAN.


----------



## El Mercader (20 Abr 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> les queda personal para manejar todo eso?



Lo ignoro, pero mi pregunta es: ¿Hasta cuando los rusos van a dejar que los Ucros se hagan con material militar cada vez más y más sofisticado, entrenamiento militar y mercenarios? ¿Cuando van a poner una línea roja y van a enfrentarse directamente a la OTAN? Yo creo que es lo que la OTAN está buscando.

Los rusos no van a permitir un Vietnam a cuatro horas en coche de Moscú.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (20 Abr 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> les queda personal para manejar todo eso?



No es para manejarlo ellos, parece más el pedido de un traficante de armas que de otra cosa, porque evidentemente no hay conocimientos ni personal para manejar mucho de ese material, ni ahora ni en un futuro próximo (meses).


----------



## Peineto (20 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Si y el aterciopelado yugo americano es algo que los alemanes llevan tiempo en un debate bastante tímido de como se lo podrian quitar de encima.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pues ha heredado las orejas de su abuelo...


----------



## amcxxl (20 Abr 2022)

Comienza el asalto a la zona fortificada del Donbass en la ciudad de Avdiivka.


Sin embargo, alguien grande y gordo está sentado en los túneles de Mariupol. La OTAN ya está lista para participar en la evacuación.


Nazi, el alcalde del Dnieper Borya "colgar a los separatistas" Filatov parece demacrado, casi llorando.
No hay más bravura consignas y campañas contra el Kremlin, murmura que su tarea es proporcionar servicios públicos en la ciudad. ¿Qué pasó, Boris? ¿Dónde está el antiguo entusiasmo?


¡Rusia está en camino a la soberanía! "El presidente de la Duma estatal, Vyacheslav Volodin, instruyó a los comités de cámara relevantes para que estudien la conveniencia de la presencia de Rusia en la Organización Mundial del Comercio (OMC), el Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI) y la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS)".


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## hartman (20 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



se ande con cuidao que es reclamo para francotiradores con ese color.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (20 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Tenemos nuevo heroe





JoséBatallas dijo:


>



El fantasma de Kiev ruso

Olé por el, pero estoy hasta los cojones de tanta propaganda barata.


----------



## arriondas (20 Abr 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> les queda personal para manejar todo eso?



Y combustible... Como si le regalan un Ferrari a un tuareg, de qué le sirve...


----------



## Snowball (20 Abr 2022)

200 leopardos piden así como tal cosa

Eso es toda la fuerza de carros de Ejpaña, o de Alemania, o de Holanda...


----------



## faraico (20 Abr 2022)

Dep Gonzalo Lira. No te olvidaremos.


----------



## McNulty (20 Abr 2022)

Según Slava, hay confirmación de que se han cargado al periodista chileno Gonzalo Lira . Un batallón ucraniano de voluntarios.


----------



## NPI (20 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Visto en el telegram de Anna News:
> 
> 
> Ucrania ha tomado una decisión y ahora está pidiendo a la UE asistencia militar específica: 100.000 millones de dólares. Con el número e indicación de modelos.
> ...



50.000 millones $ de refinanciación, 100.000 millones $ "ayuda militar", 404 es un pozo sin fondo.


----------



## Arraki (20 Abr 2022)

MUGALARI dijo:


> Tampoco parece tan raro en tiempos de guerra. España encarcelaba años todavía no hace tanto por negarse a ir a la mili. Imaginemos en una situación similar.



Hombre, el último que recuerdo dar una orden así
Yo he pensado lo mismo. Si nos cruzamos saluda!


----------



## amcxxl (20 Abr 2022)

Mercenarios noruegos y británicos en coordinación de combate en el campo de entrenamiento de Ucrania. Armado con rifle de francotirador L96A1 y rifles automáticos CZ Bren 2 


Lavrov sobre Zelensky: "él dice muchas cosas, depende de lo que beba o de lo que fume" 


En Kherson, se encontró nuevamente un alijo de armas y municiones. Distribución descontrolada de armas por parte de Zelensky en Ucrania. Los rusos ahora están coleccionando estas cosas. 


Kadírov: En Mariupol, los trabajos de limpieza de los edificios de la zona industrial no se detienen. En este video, una de las instalaciones industriales más grandes de la RPD, que Bandera y los nazis usaron como una de sus muchas bases. 


Mariúpol. En todos los patios. Tragedia masiva.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (20 Abr 2022)

Está bien porque anima la moral de las tropas, pero sigue siendo un simple mortal, no para las balas.


----------



## frangelico (20 Abr 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> 200 leopardos piden así como tal cosa
> 
> Eso es toda la fuerza de carros de Ejpaña, o de Alemania, o de Holanda...



Va a quedar Europa que su moruna majestad podría desembarcar en Algeciras y plantarse en Copenhague en dos semanas sin oposición.


----------



## Bartleby (20 Abr 2022)

Habrían acabado con la guerra, y con el planeta.


----------



## kopke (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Zepequenhô (20 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Hombre, el último que recuerdo dar una orden así
> 
> Yo he pensado lo mismo. Si nos cruzamos saluda!



Y yo este fin de semana.


----------



## NPI (20 Abr 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> Pero cómo se puede ser tan sumamente retrasado.
> 
> A ver, en la propia captura de pantalla que me haces explico por qué estaba usando otra cuenta; para recoger los post de un forero que me metió en el ignore.
> 
> ...



los más "listos" e "inteligentes" del foro.


----------



## magufone (20 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es mucho lo que piden. Los Su-27 en esas cantidades no se de dónde pueden salir, la India no va a soltar ni uno(tiene casi 300 pero Su-30, el 27 solo lo tienen Bielorrusia , China, Etiopía, Kazajistán y Vietnam, me temo que ninguno de esos los cedería ) porque segurmante será cliente importante de los 57 y 75 en unos años, y los Gripen solo Suecia podría cederlos (tienen Hungría, Chequia y Sudáfrica, pero no sé qué piloto ucraniano puede pilotar eso) y a cambio se quedaría sin ellos justamente cuando se siente amenazada y va a entrar en la OTAN.



basicamente porque es otra boutade...
Se limitaran a dar lo de siempre, manpads, armas cortas, municiones, morteros, algunos vehiculos acorazados... aquello que no precise de una curva de aprendizaje muy pronunciada


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Nuestra abuela sigue cosechando adeptos.
> 
> Os advertimos que no estaba sola y no nos hicisteis caso.
> 
> ...



Lo veo y lo subo


----------



## hartman (20 Abr 2022)

que raro que no hayan hecho boicot a new balance:


----------



## Arraki (20 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> se ande con cuidao que es reclamo para francotiradores con ese color.



No te falta razón, pero el comandante siempre tiene que estar ante el frente con la retaguardia cubierta para ver el frente y gestionar las órdenes.

Desde el frente las cinchas de la mochila apenas son perceptibles por mucho que sean rojas y la espalda debería de estar a cubierto, aunque es verdad que se le ha visto "mojándose" cerca del combate, con este soldado tengo la sensación que transmitía Kilgore en apocalypse now, que tiene un aura de protección.


----------



## Hermericus (20 Abr 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Leí hace años y creo q fue en estos foros que el 60 o 70 % de la población de Kosovo había huido desde su independencia y que quedaba un regimen mafioso y bandas de delincuentes en el " pais "



Tambien queda la mayor basa yankee del mundo.

Kosovo solo es un protectorado USA


----------



## magufone (20 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Habrían acabado con la guerra, y con el planeta.



Este tio es gilipollas...
Y de paso que pida a nuestros soldados, y que luchen todos bajo bandera ucraniana y el haciendo del agamenon de la peli...


----------



## hartman (20 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> que raro que no hayan hecho boicot a new balance:



me voy a comprar unas antes de que las prohiban.


----------



## vettonio (20 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> saab Gripen el equivalente sueco del eurofighter aunque por estetica me molaba mas su antecesor el draaken.



El Draken es mas antiguo. Luego vino el Viggen.

_El *Saab 37 Viggen* (en sueco: «rayo») es un avión de combate fabricado por la compañía sueca Saab entre los años 1970 y 1990 con la finalidad de reemplazar al Saab 35 Draken (wiki)_


----------



## amcxxl (20 Abr 2022)

Los aviones de ataque rusos Su-25 vuelan para atacar el área fortificada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Donetsk - en Avdiivka 


Imágenes exclusivas de Izyum. Entre los iconos, incienso y velas del templo local, el ejército ruso organizó un puesto de primeros auxilios. Uno de los militares cuenta cómo fue atacado por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y resultó herido. 


Los restos del cohete ucraniano cayeron en la micro-rn No. 7, muchas casas resultaron dañadas, los civiles resultaron heridos: dos adultos, un niño. El niño murió. Hay incendios en la calle. Lomonosov y cerca del mercado central. Una mujer con una herida de metralla en el pecho fue hospitalizada en Shakhtyorsk en la calle Lenina


Kremennaya liberada 


Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa: 
- El ejército ruso ha evacuado a casi 15.000 ucranianos a Rusia en las últimas 24 horas. 
- Militantes en Nikolaev en el sur de Ucrania distribuyen masivamente armas a la población.


----------



## Zepequenhô (20 Abr 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Leí hace años y creo q fue en estos foros que el 60 o 70 % de la población de Kosovo había huido desde su independencia y que quedaba un regimen mafioso y bandas de delincuentes en el " pais "



No tanto. Se habrá ido un 20-25% de la población.

Están ahora mismo un poco por debajo de lo que era en 1990, y si descuentas un ritmo normal de crecimiento que tenía antes sale aproximadamente eso.


----------



## hartman (20 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> El Draken es mas antiguo. Luego vino el Viggen.
> 
> _El *Saab 37 Viggen* (en sueco: «rayo») es un avión de combate fabricado por la compañía sueca Saab entre los años 1970 y 1990 con la finalidad de reemplazar al Saab 35 Draken (wiki)_



cierto me he saltado al padre.
disculpas.
pd me molaba ese diseño del draaken.
sobre todo en color rojo para exhibiciones.


----------



## hartman (20 Abr 2022)

vuelos de cazas ahora mismo por sevilla zona norte.


----------



## LIRDISM (20 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> El Draken es mas antiguo. Luego vino el Viggen.
> 
> _El *Saab 37 Viggen* (en sueco: «rayo») es un avión de combate fabricado por la compañía sueca Saab entre los años 1970 y 1990 con la finalidad de reemplazar al Saab 35 Draken (wiki)_



yo también creo que se refería al Viggen y no al Draken.


----------



## dabuti (20 Abr 2022)

Graham Phillips enfadado por que sus compatriotas anglos lo acusan de criminal de guerra.


----------



## hartman (20 Abr 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> yo también creo que se refería al Viggen y no al Draken.



no no era error mio me salte una generacion.


----------



## NPI (20 Abr 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Tambien queda la mayor basa yankee del mundo.
> 
> Kosovo solo es un protectorado USA



*Esto es una opinión.
Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.* 

Kosovo: 
- tráfico de órganos
- tráfico de drogas
- lavado de dinero internacional
- reclutamiento de terroristas financiados por EE.UU. y Reino Unido principalmente, aunque hay más países
- centro de torturas y lavado de cerebro

*Si por un casual está sucediendo, ha sucedido o sucede algo parecido a lo anterior, es pura casualidad, pues el relato anterior es fruto de la mente del autor que tiene mucha imaginación. *


----------



## Azrael_II (20 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Lo ha borrado, o al menos eso parece, se titulaba "He sido escolta (guardaespaldas) y respondo preguntas"? Le he preguntado al autor del hilo. Es una pena que lo haya borrado, yo diría que ha tenido miedo porque podía ser identificado y quizás no volver a trabajar.
> Resultados de búsqueda para la consulta: He sido escolta (guardaespaldas) y respondo preguntas



Aquí hay algo 
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...ppo-rev1&hl=es&gl=es&prmd=ivn&strip=1&vwsrc=0[/URL]


----------



## No al NOM (20 Abr 2022)

Los torturadores de Zelensky, Biden, Macron y Sánchez han torturado y asesinado al periodista Chileno


----------



## hartman (20 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> *Esto es una opinión.
> Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.*
> 
> Kosovo:
> ...



se parece a cierto pais del este de europa en guerra.
hola hinter biden.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (20 Abr 2022)

Lo que es un hijo de la gran puta. Qué asco da el nazi de mierda.


----------



## TOJO_3 (20 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Te cojo prestada una foto.


----------



## magufone (20 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Los torturadores de Zelensky, Biden, Macron y Sánchez han torturado y asesinado al periodista Chileno
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1031853



los democratas del mundo libre y sus costumbres...


----------



## Malevich (20 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Kaczysnki ha sido ¨bueno¨cuando ha resistido a Bruselas y sobre todo ha minado la implementación de la Agenda 2030 en temas de familia (aborto, homosexualismo público, protección a la familia, etc). Ha hecho un gran servicio a su nación en ese sentido. Pero no es capaz de crear un equipo diplómatico con experiencia en realpolitik. No tiene talento en su círculo. Los dos últimos Ministros de Exteriores han sido un desastre, y el anterior, el tal Radek Sikorsi (doble pasaporte polaco y británico), casado con la americana Anne Applebaum, miembro de los think tanks herederos de Brzezinski, ha sido otro desastre precisamente por su eveidente sesgo anglosionista (ella es del pueblo elegido).
> 
> Hay gente de la vieja escuela que hizo su carrera en los 90 y los 2000 que conservan cierto tipo de pragmáticas relaciones con Rusia, dado que crecieron tras el telón de acero, serían los ¨Merkels polacos¨ como Leszek Miller, ex PM o e mismo Bronislaw Komorowski, ex Presidente de la República.
> 
> ...



Al grano. A los dirigentes polacos les puede la rusofobia, que roza en su caso la paranoia con ribetes de manía persecutoria.


----------



## frangelico (20 Abr 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Tambien queda la mayor basa yankee del mundo.
> 
> Kosovo solo es un protectorado USA



Kosovo es una vergüenza tan grande que solo los países putas y reputas de los USA (incluso España no se arrastra tanto) lo han reconocido. Es un "Fort" en medio de los Balcanes para joder y controlar el área .


----------



## amcxxl (20 Abr 2022)

Los ejércitos de la RPD y la Federación Rusa ingresaron a las comunicaciones subterráneas de la planta de Azovstal. 


Limpieza de barrios adyacentes a Azovstal Las fuerzas aliadas de Rusia y la RPD van a la batalla: tanques, marines, fuerzas especiales de la República de Chechenia.


MLRS "Grad" disparando a "Azovstal".


Shebekino, región de Bélgorod. 


Holanda le dio armas a Ucrania con el lema "No somos alemanes para ti". Los Países Bajos son solo cómplices de los nazis.
Noruega entregó 100 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos Mistral a Ucrania. También quieren que la guerra en Ucrania continúe hasta el último ucraniano.


----------



## hartman (20 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Al grano. A los dirigentes polacos les puede la rusofobia, que roza en su caso la paranoia con ribetes de manía persecutoria.



s eles puede entender pero los cabrones no entienden el recelo de nostros con marruecos lo digo por los foreros polacos.


----------



## No al NOM (20 Abr 2022)

Periodista torturado y asesinado por los Nazis que apoya la OTAN







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Seronoser (20 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Lo ignoro, pero mi pregunta es: ¿Hasta cuando los rusos van a dejar que los Ucros se hagan con material militar cada vez más y más sofisticado, entrenamiento militar y mercenarios? ¿Cuando van a poner una línea roja y van a enfrentarse directamente a la OTAN? Yo creo que es lo que la OTAN está buscando.
> 
> Los rusos no van a permitir un Vietnam a cuatro horas en coche de Moscú.



Ojalá Ucrania estuviera a 4 horas en coche desde Moscú  
Por otro lado, qué material sofisticado es el que le da la Otan a Ucrania?

Es todo propaganda y ruido...no hay que ponerse nervioso, te recomiendo disfrutar con esta sacada de polla rusa, sin que ningún país de la Otan, se atreva ni a toser. Esto es histórico y un preludio de lo que está por venir.


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 Abr 2022)

Este es el imbecil al que los terroristas, nazis, sionistas de israhell, islamocabras le dan obediencia hacia un criminal farlopero al que la UE/otan se empena en mandar armas, esto es lo que apoyan los nazis de salon de este puto foro y los tontiprogres "izquierdistas" de boquilla que tienen por lideres a Pedro el wapisimo quien manda armas y al subnormal del Pablito alabando al cocainomano eso sin olvidar que toda la derecha fachuza incluida, aplaudian (todo el congreso mas bien) alegremente al zopensky en videoconferencia en el congreso de los diputados


----------



## Evangelion (20 Abr 2022)

¿Que van a hacer?...¿llorar?


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (20 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Yo he tirado de Chrome y Firefox en ambos sale.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1031607




Probaré con Tor. En cualquier caso llevo tiempo preguntándome si en todo ese material publicado-liberado por Wikileaks existirá información que nos permita comprender mejor todo lo que está aconteciendo en el mundo, y en particular todo lo relativo a Ucrania, Rusia, expansión de la OTAN hacia el este, relaciones entre gobiernos, ejércitos, comerciales, etc. Tenemos inputs para aburrir: de la OTAN a Academi (Blackwater), de Gazprom a Metabiota, de Poroshenko a Hunter Biden, de Putin a Prigozhin (Wagner), de Kolomoiski (Azov) a Zelensky, etc., por poner algunos ejemplos al vuelo.

Saludos!


----------



## amcxxl (20 Abr 2022)

Grupo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los nazis en las ciudades de Severodonetsk y Popasnaya pronto estará en el caldero Esto lo confirman incluso los mapas de fuentes ucranianas. La caldera está diseñada para unos 15 mil ... 


El alcalde de Zelenodolsk (región de Dnipropetrovsk) Dmitry Nevesely anunció el bombardeo de la ciudad 


Incendios en la región de Rivne de Ucrania. 


Quemate en el infierno
George Soros: "Lo que está pasando en Ucrania es mi mejor proyecto"


Los neonazis "Azov" ocupaban una posición especial en las filas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. En realidad, no se sometieron al mando supremo. Para ellos, su propia religión se creó a partir de una mezcla de creencias eslavas y escandinavas: todo para que los militantes creyeran en su propia exclusividad. 


Los militares rusos descubrieron la sede de la unidad de defensa territorial en la escuela de Kherson


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (20 Abr 2022)

¡¡Joder, como me pone esta tía!!


----------



## maxkuiper (20 Abr 2022)

" nuestros socios "


----------



## quinciri (20 Abr 2022)

Volodímir Zelenski: "Si tuviéramos acceso a todas las armas que tienen nuestros socios, ya habríamos terminado esta guerra"

No sé, yo diria que empieza a dar cada vez más pena y asco.

Creo que los ucronazis tendrían que ir pensando en poner a alguien más presentable...


----------



## Guaguei (20 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



es divertido de ver las sorpresas que se llevan y que no entienden nada, ha pasado en mas sitios, la borregada abducida no entienden que estan haciendo mal y por que hay gente en contra de las manifestaciones o de llenarlo todo de banderas de ucrania, piensan que son los buenos y que todo el planeta piensa igual y esta con ucrania y en contra de putin


----------



## Impresionante (20 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> ¿Que van a hacer?...¿llorar?



Qué tal un pepinazo a un barco militar globalista de mierda?


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (20 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> No es por nada pero estoy seguro que esto no se verá por televisión.



Espero que no se vea....

Qué mentalidad más rancia, más injusta con la vida que tener esas ideas....


----------



## vettonio (20 Abr 2022)

_(...)Se cuenta que fue tal la proeza que la caballería polaca llevó a cabo aquel día que el propio Emperador impuso al oficial al mando de la misma la Orden de la Legión de Honor en el mismo escenario del combate, e incluso hoy el lugar de la batalla es recordado con una placa conmemorativa colocada por la República de Polonia y por otra placa que recuerda a todos los caídos en esta batalla, españoles y polacos, en la ermita de la Soledad, colocada por la Asociación Voluntarios de Madrid. que hoy se levanta en el lugar donde concluyó la batalla con la clamorosa victoria francesa._

Batalla de Somosierra - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## El Mercader (20 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Aquí hay algo
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...ppo-rev1&hl=es&gl=es&prmd=ivn&strip=1&vwsrc=0[/URL]



El Link no te muestra nada.


----------



## Malevich (20 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Frente al vicio de pedir...



La farsa se va a caer por su propio peso y antes de lo que parece.


----------



## El Mercader (20 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ojalá Ucrania estuviera a 4 horas en coche desde Moscú
> Por otro lado, qué material sofisticado es el que le da la Otan a Ucrania?
> 
> Es todo propaganda y ruido...no hay que ponerse nervioso, te recomiendo disfrutar con esta sacada de polla rusa, sin que ningún país de la Otan, se atreva ni a toser. Esto es histórico y un preludio de lo que está por venir.



Bueno, veo que entre Moscú y la frontera con Ucrania hay unos 400-450 Km ¿no? Imagino que a lo mejor te refieres a que la carretera está mal.
Respecto a material sofisticado: Me parece que los americanos ya están enviando antiaéreos móviles de última generación ¿no? de los que hay que operar con seis personas.


----------



## Magick (20 Abr 2022)

Mariupol:


----------



## Arraki (20 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> ¿Que van a hacer?...¿llorar?



En la guerra fría era habitual crear desestabilización en los países no alienados por medio de muchas formas. La más extrema era la de apoyar organizaciones armadas de diferente índole y causal en cada territorio.

La respuesta podría llegar desde activar y financiar células terroristas hasta dotar a Irán u otro país de ojivas.

Estas cosas terminan en nada bueno


----------



## amcxxl (20 Abr 2022)

área de Járkov 


⚡Las alarmas aéreas ahora están sonando en casi todas las regiones de Ucrania. 


uno con suerte


Las tierras de la región de Kharkiv liberadas por el ejército ruso fueron deliberadamente desenergizadas por las autoridades ucranianas, informó la administración de Kupyansk.


----------



## vettonio (20 Abr 2022)

Titulitis de un recién pasaportado ukronazi

Certificados y diplomas de cursos de entrenamiento . Fijaros en las banderas gusana y ukra en los mismos.


----------



## Expected (20 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Vaya bombón la Secretaria del Tesoro gusana,, no?


----------



## El Mercader (20 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Vaya bombón la Secretaria del Tesoro gusana,, no?



La rusa también está buena. Las ponen así por el rollo marketing.


----------



## amcxxl (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## lasoziedad (20 Abr 2022)

*Sodexo culmina el traspaso de su negocio en Rusia*

Sodexo, empresa francesa de servicios de restauración y administración de instalaciones, ha culminado este miércoles el* traspaso de sus negocios en Rusia a un grupo gestor local,* que también será dueño de las actividades de la empresa en el país, según ha informado en un comunicado.

El negocio ruso de Sodexo *representaba menos de un 1% del total de su facturación*. A partir de ahora, las actividades de Sodexo en el país serán propiedad de una estructura y marca independientes con un equipo gestor local.


----------



## alnitak (20 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> área de Járkov
> 
> 
> ⚡Las alarmas aéreas ahora están sonando en casi todas las regiones de Ucrania.
> ...




vaya se nos estan acabando los proyectiles... eso son fogatillas.. valiente banda de payasos usanos pululan ...


----------



## piru (20 Abr 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Pues ha heredado las orejas de su abuelo...



Y la boca.


----------



## lasoziedad (20 Abr 2022)

*Macron acusa a Le Pen de depender de Putin y de un banco ruso*

Emmanuel Macron acusó este miércoles a su contrincante en las elecciones presidenciales, Marine Le Pen, de *depender de Vladímir Putin y de un banco ruso que en 2015 concedió un préstamo a su partido* *que todavía no ha sido reembolsado *por Agrupación Nacional (RN).

*"Usted fue una de las primeras responsables políticas en reconocer el resultado del referéndum de Crimea. ¿Por qué lo hizo? Porque depende del poder ruso y de Putin"*, dijo Macron en el debate televisivo de hoy, días antes de la segunda vuelta de las elecciones presidenciales, este domingo.
El presidente saliente recriminó a Le Pen que su partido *votara en el Parlamento Europeo en contra de la acogida de refugiados ucranianos y de la ayuda financiera a Ucrania* tras la invasión rusa, medidas contra la que votaron los eurodiputados de RN.


----------



## Mitrofán (20 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Bueno, veo que entre Moscú y la frontera con Ucrania hay unos 400-450 Km ¿no? Imagino que a lo mejor te refieres a que la carretera está mal.
> Respecto a material sofisticado: Me parece que los americanos ya están enviando antiaéreos móviles de última generación ¿no? de los que hay que operar con seis personas.



según ruta elegida *de 860 a 910 kilómetros*. en automóvil *de 10 horas y media a 12*....


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (20 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> No lo dudes. En la descripción que hacía @Azrael_II se podría visualizar mejor lo que explicaba, con un hilo que ahora no sé dónde está, en el que un guardaespaldas explicaba una reunión en la que estuvo trabajando, en la que hacía de guardaespaldas de un tipo de las altas esferas empresariales. En esa reunión había gente de mucho poder en España, todos ellos rendían pleitesía a un tipo, según su relato, de lo más extraño, que se mantenía distante de sus adoradores (hablamos de gente del IBEX rindiendo pleitesía), como si fuera una especie de rey o similar.




Guardaespaldas, presunto guardaespaldas u otra cosa. Tal vez es un intento de explicar algo a través de una historia inventada, o es el caso de un ex agente que intenta contar algo sin contarlo, o un troll-CM a sueldo, o un attention whore, o alguien que gusta de escribir relatos. Recuerdo el hilo, incluso participé con algún post. Conocí al OP, un buen tipo. Me partí un hueso forcejeando con él en un combate de entrenamiento donde él era el sensei y yo el aprendiz sin talento (es verídico aunque entiendo que no me creáis). Me inclino más por el relato de ficción con alguna punta de sal y pimienta de alguna vivencia personal. Ahora bien, _rulers_ a los que lamen el culo por todos sitios tienes a montones, o a ricachones como Gates, Bezos, Musk, Fink, Soros, etc.


----------



## bigmaller (20 Abr 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Lo que es un hijo de la gran puta. Qué asco da el nazi de mierda.



CIA.


----------



## El Mercader (20 Abr 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> según ruta elegida *de 860 a 910 kilómetros*. en automóvil *de 10 horas y media a 12*....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1031907



Pero eso es a Kiev, no a la frontera. ¿O es a la frontera? Edito: Veo que es a la frontera.


----------



## Guaguei (20 Abr 2022)

segun van avanzando van consiguiendo mas municion, como un videojuego


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (20 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Mariupol:



Chechenos seguro..

No os parece que se toman la guerra como.un juego.

Estrés cero....bailan, derrapan con el tanque, se les nota "alegres".


----------



## vettonio (20 Abr 2022)

Después de la pomposa frase, se escucha por detrás:¡ _jo, qué titular_.!

Se definen ellos solos. El supuesto experto, por soltar rebuznos mientras se escucha a sí mismo y el yonki del titular apresurado, explosivo y completamente irreflexivo. Como para darles una mano de tortas dialécticas a ambos.


----------



## El Mercader (20 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Después de la pomposa frase, se escucha por detrás:¡ _jo, qué titular_.!
> 
> Se definen ellos solos. El supuesto experto, por soltar rebuznos mientras se escucha a sí mismo y el yonki del titular apresurado, explosivo y completamente irreflexivo. Como para darles una mano de tortas dialécticas a ambos.



Gordo de la harinas pagado por los fondos de inversión anglos: Un Clásico.


----------



## lasoziedad (20 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Después de la pomposa frase, se escucha por detrás:¡ _jo, qué titular_.!
> 
> Se definen ellos solos. El supuesto experto, por soltar rebuznos mientras se escucha a sí mismo y el yonki del titular apresurado, explosivo y completamente irreflexivo. Como para darles una mano de tortas dialécticas a ambos.



Este tipo es de lo peor de la tele. Seguro que le pagan por decir lo que dice y no solo la sexta.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (20 Abr 2022)

Situación en el frente norte del Donbass y Jarkov. Fuente yankee.


----------



## Arraki (20 Abr 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Chechenos seguro..
> 
> No os parece que se toman la guerra como.un juego.
> 
> Estrés cero....bailan, derrapan con el tanque, se les nota "alegres".



Los chechenos no tienen T80 

Marines rusos con la moral por los suelos dicen


----------



## amcxxl (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (20 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> ⚡*Las alarmas aéreas ahora están sonando en casi todas las regiones de Ucrania. *




Xageraooo.


----------



## clapham5 (20 Abr 2022)

JAQUE MATE 
El 24 de Febrero 1 rublo costaba 0.012 dolares y 56 dias despues cuesta ...0.012 . 
El 24 de Febrero 1 euro costaba 1.12 dolares y 56 dias despues cuesta 1.08 ( 4 centavos menos ) 
El rublo ha aguantado un 3.5 % MEJOR que el dolar los efectos de la Guerra . Y con esta afirmacion Su Senoria , pido para mi cliente la total absolucion y una indemnizacion de 1 millon de pivx en un wallet no confiscabe en jurisdiccion rusa , bielorrusa o cubana


----------



## Mitrofán (20 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Pero eso es a Kiev, no a la frontera. ¿O es a la frontera? Edito: Veo que es a la frontera.



la ruta más corta hasta la frontera 526 km y 6 horas y media en automóvil....


----------



## Expected (20 Abr 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Está bien porque anima la moral de las tropas, pero sigue siendo un simple mortal, no para las balas.



Y no habéis pensado que se la dio su hija de 8 años antes de partir al frente, y le hizo prometer que se la devolvería en mano.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (20 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> JAQUE MATE
> El 24 de Febrero 1 rublo costaba 0.012 dolares y 56 dias despues cuesta ...0.012 .
> El 24 de Febrero 1 euro costaba 1.12 dolares y 56 dias despues cuesta 1.08 ( 4 centavos menos )
> El rublo ha aguantado un 3.5 % MEJOR que el dolar los efectos de la Guerra . Y con esta afirmacion Su Senoria , pido para mi cliente la total absolucion y una indemnizacion de 1 millon de pivx en un wallet no confiscabe en jurisdiccion rusa , bielorrusa o cubana



Pagando un 20% de intereses, eso no es sostenible, Rusia va a hundirse y en pocos meses


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (20 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Los chechenos no tienen T80
> 
> Marines rusos con la moral por los suelos dicen



Gracias Arraki, miarma.

Joder me tengo que apuntar a un " cursillo," de armamento.

Solo identifico un CETME y un kalafnikov.


----------



## lasoziedad (20 Abr 2022)

*El ministro de Exteriores turco afirma que los países de la OTAN quieren alargar la guerra para debilitar a Rusia*

Algunos países miembros de la OTAN quieren alargar la guerra en Ucrania para debilitar a Rusia, dijo hoy el *ministro de Exteriores turco, Mevlüt Çavusoglu*, en una entrevista en la emisora CNNTürk.

*"Hay algunos países dentro de la OTAN que quieren que continúe la guerra en Ucrania. Piensan que si la guerra sigue, Rusia se debilitará. La situación de Ucrania les importa más bien poco"*, dijo el ministro.

Çavusoglu l*amentó el por ahora escaso éxito de los intentos de mediación turcos*, al reunir primero a los ministros de Exteriores ucraniano, Dmitri Kuleba, y ruso, Serguéi Lavrov, en la ciudad turca de Antalya, y luego albergar más negociaciones en Estambul.

"Teníamos la esperanza de que de la entrevista en Antalya saliera algo. Era una reunión importante para ambos bandos. *Tras las conversaciones en Estambul, nuestra esperanza aumentó, pero al llegar las imágenes de la matanza (en Ucrania), se alejaron del acuerdo de Estambul. Por ahora siguen negociando"*, dijo Çavusoglu.


----------



## vettonio (20 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Después de la pomposa frase, se escucha por detrás:¡ _jo, qué titular_.!
> 
> Se definen ellos solos. El supuesto experto, por soltar rebuznos mientras se escucha a sí mismo y el yonki del titular apresurado, explosivo y completamente irreflexivo. Como para darles una mano de tortas dialécticas a ambos.



Completo la información con el "perfil" del "experto" y feliz acuñador de frases desnortadas.


_Foreign Affairs Analyst, Journalist and Lecturer; 
@FulbrightSpain
Scholar; M.A. 96 
@Georgetown
; Ph.D. International Political Communication - My views & junk._

Pero sobre todo, me ha llamado la atención el comentario de un palmero suyo en twitter, felicitándole su afortunada frase:

@AlbertoPriego
·
50min

@PedroRodriguezW
_gran frase de Peter al decir que la Z




es la esbástica del siglo XXI_


----------



## Bocanegra (20 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> JAQUE MATE
> El 24 de Febrero 1 rublo costaba 0.012 dolares y 56 dias despues cuesta ...0.012 .
> El 24 de Febrero 1 euro costaba 1.12 dolares y 56 dias despues cuesta 1.08 ( 4 centavos menos )
> El rublo ha aguantado un 3.5 % MEJOR que el dolar los efectos de la Guerra . Y con esta afirmacion Su Senoria , pido para mi cliente la total absolucion y una indemnizacion de 1 millon de pivx en un wallet no confiscabe en jurisdiccion rusa , bielorrusa o cubana



no tan rápido, Jaque! a secas....en unos días Pedro Sánchez viaja a Kiev y quien sabe si es capaz de ofrecer un Belgrado a cambio de un barril de gomina pa su peinado "guapo"


----------



## lasoziedad (20 Abr 2022)

*Ucrania no ha recibido aviones de combate completos, solo piezas, aclara el Pentágono*

El Departamento de Defensa de Estados Unidos dijo este miércoles que *Ucrania sólo ha recibido de sus aliados piezas para sus aviones, no aviones de guerra completos*, con lo que corrigió su declaración anterior de que se habían entregado naves de combate.

El *portavoz del Pentágono, John Kirby*, *se retractó de su declaración del martes* en la que afirmó que Ucrania había recibido aviones de combate de un aliado no identificado, después de semanas de especulación de que un país vecino podría proporcionar MiG-29 de fabricación rusa para fortalecer a la fuerza aérea ucraniana contra las fuerzas enviadas por Moscú.

Aunque un país no identificado ha ofrecido aviones para reforzar la lucha de Kiev contra Moscú,* Ucrania "no ha recibido aviones completos de otra nación"*, dijo Kirby. *"Me he equivocado",* aseguró el portavoz sobre su afirmación del martes.

"Dicho esto, los ucranianos* han recibido a través de la coordinación y la provisión de Estados Unidos suficientes piezas de repuesto y equipos adicionales *de tal manera que han podido* poner en funcionamiento más aviones* en su flota de los que tenían incluso hace dos o tres semanas", destacó.


----------



## Seronoser (20 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Pero eso es a Kiev, no a la frontera. ¿O es a la frontera? Edito: Veo que es a la frontera.



En la frontera ucraniana no hay absolutamente nada además.
Hasta llegar a Chernihiv o a Kiev.
O más abajo hasta kharkov.
Y cuando digo nada es nada.
Me he hecho la ruta Moscú Kiev decenas de veces en coche.

Eso sí, la carretera en el lado ruso, en perfecto estado.Mucho mejor que en España


----------



## Azrael_II (20 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> El Link no te muestra nada.



https://webcache.googleusercontent....a-guardaespaldas-y-respondo-preguntas.1680538


----------



## chemarin (20 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Guardaespaldas, presunto guardaespaldas u otra cosa. Tal vez es un intento de explicar algo a través de una historia inventada, o es el caso de un ex agente que intenta contar algo sin contarlo, o un troll-CM a sueldo, o un attention whore, o alguien que gusta de escribir relatos. Recuerdo el hilo, incluso participé con algún post. Conocí al OP, un buen tipo. Me partí un hueso forcejeando con él en un combate de entrenamiento donde él era el sensei y yo el aprendiz sin talento (es verídico aunque entiendo que no me creáis). Me inclino más por el relato de ficción con alguna punta de sal y pimienta de alguna vivencia personal. Ahora bien, _rulers_ a los que lamen el culo por todos sitios tienes a montones, o a ricachones como Gates, Bezos, Musk, Fink, Soros, etc.



Evidentemente todos podemos mentir, y ese relato no va a ser menos, a mí me transmitió confianza y verosimilitud, el que haya borrado el hilo yo diría que refuerza que dijo cosas verídicas, también podría ser que lo hiciera para crear "misterio". No lo sé, yo creo que no mentía. Lo que me extraña de tu relato es que lo cuestionas todo pero dices que fuiste a entrenar con él para acabar partiéndote un hueso, vamos, en otras palabras, que en su día te lo creíste y ahora dudas. En fin.


----------



## HUROGÁN (21 Abr 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Chechenos seguro..
> 
> No os parece que se toman la guerra como.un juego.
> 
> Estrés cero....bailan, derrapan con el tanque, se les nota "alegres".



A ver quien es el guapo que les pone la multa...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (21 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Mariupol:



No se puede circular con bicis ni tanques ni patinetes por la acera, que la guerra no es excusa, que las normas están para cumplirlas.


----------



## chemarin (21 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> https://webcache.googleusercontent....a-guardaespaldas-y-respondo-preguntas.1680538



Pero parece que no se puede acceder a todas las páginas del hilo, juraría que el relato que os decía estaba por las últimas.


----------



## piru (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (21 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> No podemos estar más de acuerdo: no podemos sobrevivir en esta confrontación global sin la nacionalización definitiva de las élites.
> 
> Los colegas publican una curiosa historia de los oligarcas rusos fugitivos (¿son rusos?), los hermanos Ananyev, que colaboran con los servicios secretos occidentales y con las autoridades ucranianas (una vergüenza, claro).
> 
> ...



Un equipo de limpieza de los d e verde es necesario. Déjate de mariconadas ya, Putin aprende de Don Jose y a muerte a por los traidores y a degüello contra el enemigo, la otan


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Abr 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Un equipo de limpieza de los d e verde es necesario. Déjate de mariconadas ya, Putin aprende de Don Jose y a muerte a por los traidores y a degüello contra el enemigo, la otan







__





Putin ya ha puesto la quinta marcha . La alegria llega a los soldados rusos


Empieza el modo apisonadora , lento pero seguro y aunque se tarden dos años se llega a Kiev con poco número de bajas . Y claro la tropa lo siente .




www.burbuja.info






​

putin truck to tank


----------



## quinciri (21 Abr 2022)

Frente al vicio de pedir...



Malevich dijo:


> La farsa se va a caer por su propio peso y antes de lo que parece.



Yo tambien tengo la impresión que al menos a Zelensky , le quedan breves momentos.... 
Si es eso en lo que pensabas.


----------



## magufone (21 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Después de la pomposa frase, se escucha por detrás:¡ _jo, qué titular_.!
> 
> Se definen ellos solos. El supuesto experto, por soltar rebuznos mientras se escucha a sí mismo y el yonki del titular apresurado, explosivo y completamente irreflexivo. Como para darles una mano de tortas dialécticas a ambos.



No dan mas de si, la verdad...pero como el nivel de sus espectadores es incluso peor, pues les vale.


----------



## lapetus (21 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Situación en el frente norte del Donbass y Jarkov. Fuente yankee.



Por lo que se ve ahí el caldero Ucraniano ya no se puede abastecer desde la carretera de Jarkov, porque el saliente Ruso la ha cortado. 
Jarkov mismo, hay mucha unidad ucra amontonada allí, pero las lineas de abastecimiento parecen abiertas desde el oeste.
El caldero entonces queda abastecido sólo desde Dnipro.


----------



## lasoziedad (21 Abr 2022)

*La ATP denuncia la "injusta" exclusión de Wimbledon de tenistas rusos y bielorrusos*

La ATP, que organiza el circuito profesional masculino de tenis, calificó de* "injusta"* la decisión tomada este miércoles por *Wimbledon *de *excluir a los jugadores rusos y bielorrusos* como medida de castigo por la invasión de Ucrania por parte del ejército de Rusia.

"Consideramos que la decisión tomada unilateralmente hoy (miércoles) por Wimbledon (...) de excluir a los jugadores rusos y bielorrusos de los torneos de hierba de la presente temporada es injusta y* puede suponer un precedente dañino para el tenis",* indicó la ATP en un comunicado, que añadió que la *medida viola "nuestros acuerdos con Wimbledon según los cuales la participación de un jugador solo se basa en su clasificación".*


----------



## Zparo reincidente (21 Abr 2022)

__





Putin ya ha puesto la quinta marcha . La alegria llega a los soldados rusos


Empieza el modo apisonadora , lento pero seguro y aunque se tarden dos años se llega a Kiev con poco número de bajas . Y claro la tropa lo siente .




www.burbuja.info


----------



## manodura79 (21 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> se ande con cuidao que es reclamo para francotiradores con ese color.



¿De verdad crees que ese es un comandante? Seguro que en un escuadrón hay cuatro o cinco con esa mochila. Así se construye el relato. Un relato ingenuo pero es los tiempos que nos han tocado vivir. "El fantasma de Kiev", "Willy el francotirador", "el de la mochila roja"

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Teuro (21 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Lo ignoro, pero mi pregunta es: ¿Hasta cuando los rusos van a dejar que los Ucros se hagan con material militar cada vez más y más sofisticado, entrenamiento militar y mercenarios? ¿Cuando van a poner una línea roja y van a enfrentarse directamente a la OTAN? Yo creo que es lo que la OTAN está buscando.
> 
> Los rusos no van a permitir un Vietnam a cuatro horas en coche de Moscú.



Es parte de esta guerra: Rusia se toma la invasión con calma, su estrategia es ir rodeando y empapando las ciudades hasta que finalmente caen, mientras tanto la OTAN ataca esa estrategia, buscan que cuanto más dure la guerra más y más costosa será para Rusia.


----------



## pemebe (21 Abr 2022)

Empiezan las primeras deserciones en Europa.









"Chiudiamo la guerra cedendo il Donbass alla Russia". La fronda M5S-Lega pronta a mutilare l'Ucraina


Un nuovo asse gialloverde chiede di "non proseguire il conflitto". E tra i 5 Stelle c'è chi pensa a una mozione per sospendere l'invio…




www.repubblica.it





*"Terminemos la guerra cediendo el Donbass a Rusia". La facción M5S-Lega dispuesta a mutilar Ucrania


Un nuevo eje amarillo-verde pide "no continuar el conflicto". Y entre el partido 5-Estrellas hay quienes están pensando en una moción para suspender el envío de armas italianas a la resistencia de Zelensky.*


----------



## Peineto (21 Abr 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Chechenos seguro..
> 
> No os parece que se toman la guerra como.un juego.
> 
> Estrés cero....bailan, derrapan con el tanque, se les nota "alegres".



Sencillamente no saben lo que es el miedo. Eso es la valentía.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (21 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Titulitis de un recién pasaportado ukronazi
> 
> Certificados y diplomas de cursos de entrenamiento . Fijaros en las banderas gusana y ukra en los mismos.



Hay certificados de 2017. La OTAN ha estado entrenando a los militares ucranianos desde hace bastantes años. Otro detalle que sin duda explica la suspicacia de Moscú.


----------



## lapetus (21 Abr 2022)

El ADIZ de Taiwan llega hasta Finisterre, normal que medio mundo pase por ahí.


----------



## Azrael_II (21 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Pero parece que no se puede acceder a todas las páginas del hilo, juraría que el relato que os decía estaba por las últimas.



He hecho lo que he podido

Por cierto, llevo siguiendo lo de Pakistán y, aunque es difícil enterarse, veo que los pakistaníes de forma general denuncian injerencias extranjeras, sin especificar y corrupción.

Khan era querido, pero no lo suficiente para montar un contra Golpe.. con su destitución está organizando grandes concentraciones y manifestaciones.. cada vez es más popular 

La gente pide elecciones ... Y los parlamentarios a sueldo de EEUU no quieren.

Cada vez habrá más presión, ahora intenta ganarse a los militares


----------



## SanRu (21 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Empiezan las primeras deserciones en Europa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A 21 de Abril, el precio es el Donbass, Crimea, Jerson y Zaporiyia.....

....como esperen un poco, se le añade Jarkov y/o Odessa.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (21 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> _*"Creo que el mayor problema para nosotros, o el mayor desafío -es el 'nosotros' colectivo,
> esto incluye a Canadá- es que tenemos que decidir que vamos a ganar".
> 
> "No se trata sólo de mantener a Ucrania en la lucha. Se trata de ganar. Y eso significa
> ...



Pero que entrene ellos putos maricones de mierda. Quiero ver anglos en picadillo, joder muchos anglos 

Con las trips del último inglés ahorcaremos al último francés


----------



## frangelico (21 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> He hecho lo que he podido
> 
> Por cierto, llevo siguiendo lo de Pakistán y, aunque es difícil enterarse, veo que los pakistaníes de forma general denuncian injerencias extranjeras, sin especificar y corrupción.
> 
> ...



Pakistán es un estado absurdo que se basa en el fanatismo musulmán y el ejército, es cada vez más el campo de batalla de una guerra soterrada entre USA y China. Los chinos necesitan el Baluchistán para sacar al mar ferrocarriles y autopistas y los americanos quieren estar ahí para controlar a los indios. Ese juego a dos bandas , parecido al que de otra manera juega Erdogan, no podrá durar indefinidamente. Supongo que de USA habrán prometido trigo barato, que es clave para la estabilidad del país.


----------



## Peineto (21 Abr 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> A 21 de Abril, el precio es el Donbass, Crimea, Jerson y Zaporiyia.....
> 
> ....como esperen un poco, se le añade Jarkov y/o Odessa.



Y algo más...


----------



## amcxxl (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Marchamaliano (21 Abr 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> A 21 de Abril, el precio es el Donbass, Crimea, Jerson y Zaporiyia.....
> 
> ....como esperen un poco, se le añade Jarkov y/o Odessa.



Efectivamente toda la parte rusófona para Rusia. Los nazis que se cuezan en su salsa de microestado.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (21 Abr 2022)

Este es el nuevo juguete que EEUU va a mandar a Ucrania. el Excalibur M982 de 155mm, con una monstruosa precisión. Para que se hagan una idea lo que usaba Ucrania para devastar los vehículos rusos hasta ahora eran obuses de 122 mm. Además se puede configurar con una espoleta de proximidad para que estalle un par de metros por encima del suelo para maximizar el efecto de la metralla, como se puede ver en los vídeos. Está muy por delante de cualquier cosa que Rusia pueda tener ahora mismo en el campo de la artillería. El punto flaco es que llevará algunos días/semanas aprender a usar este juguete con precisión a los ucras.

O Rusia impide que este nuevo juguete llegue a los campos de batalla de Ucrania oriental o el resultado puede ser devastador en el campo de batalla.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (21 Abr 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Aunque no cubran los radares, tanto EEUU como Rusia tienen satélites de alerta temprana que detectan los lanzamientos por la firma infrarroja de los motores. Es decir que si hay un lanzamiento masivo saltarán todas las alarmas.
> 
> Por otra parte gracias a fallos en esos sistemas de alerta temprana casi se desata el apocalípsis nucelar en un par de ocasiones.
> 
> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall



Por supuesto, lo satélites de alerta temprana detectan la firma infrarroja un misil, si es un lanzamiento másivo pues imagínate.

Pero el problema que plantea el SS-30 Sarmat es que su lanzamiento sería detectado por EEUU, pero la trayectoria de sus ojivas, señuelos y gliders no sería la habitual, dificultando la detección, el seguimiento y la posible interceptación.

Con respecto a los fallos de esos sistemas totalmente de acuerdo, nos hemos librado por los pelos en 2 ocasiones que se sepa.


----------



## Teuro (21 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Empiezan las primeras deserciones en Europa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apaciguamiento, no va a funcionar, sacrificas el honor para evitar la guerra. Todos sabemos como terminará eso. Cedes ahora el Dombass para en un par de años ceder otra cosa, y luego otra. Además, quién en Italia se arroga la capacidad de jugar al Risk en Ucrania ¿Acaso quieren ser como los rusos?.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (21 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Evidentemente todos podemos mentir, y ese relato no va a ser menos, a mí me transmitió confianza y verosimilitud, el que haya borrado el hilo yo diría que refuerza que dijo cosas verídicas, también podría ser que lo hiciera para crear "misterio". No lo sé, yo creo que no mentía. Lo que me extraña de tu relato es que lo cuestionas todo pero dices que fuiste a entrenar con él para acabar partiéndote un hueso, vamos, en otras palabras, que en su día te lo creíste y ahora dudas. En fin.




Comprendo tu incredulidad. Te contesto en el spoiler.


Spoiler



Como el usuario al que respondo me ha zankeado el post lo doy por respondido y procedo a eliminar el texto.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (21 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Por lo que se ve ahí el caldero Ucraniano ya no se puede abastecer desde la carretera de Jarkov, porque el saliente Ruso la ha cortado.
> Jarkov mismo, hay mucha unidad ucra amontonada allí, pero las lineas de abastecimiento parecen abiertas desde el oeste.
> El caldero entonces queda abastecido sólo desde Dnipro.



Si, la situación está así desde que los rusos tomaron Izum y otros puntos cortando la carretera Jarkov-Sloviansk, pero no creo que esa fuera una vía de abastecimiento importante para el Donbass porque desde los primeros días de la guerra esa ruta estaba muy expuesta.

Las rutas de abastecimiento ucranianas por fuerza tienen que ser bastante "radiales" o lo mas lejos posible de los frentes , por eso el Donbass desde el principio lo abastecen desde Dnipro-Pavlograd...y Jarkov desde Poltava. Pavlograd es el nudo ferroviario mas importante del este de Ucrania y los rusos parece que lo han atacado varias veces y quizas ya no está operativo pero les quedan las carreteras...


----------



## unaie (21 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> George Soros: "Lo que está pasando en Ucrania es mi mejor proyecto"



Da que pensar esa frase de Soros.

He estado buscando mas informacion y he encontrado este interesante articulo de ayer:

*George Soros: "Lo que está pasando en Ucrania es mi mejor proyecto"*

_MOSCÚ, 20 de abril de 2022, Instituto RUSSTRAT._

La desnazificación se acerca lenta pero constantemente al desenlace. Después de la liberación de Mariupol, debería comenzar un asalto a las fortificaciones nazis en la antigua línea de demarcación cerca del Donbass.

La finalización de la operación especial por parte de las fuerzas armadas de la Federación Rusa no solo será una victoria sobre el régimen de Kiev. Una victoria rusa sería un duro golpe para el plan del Gran Reinicio de Klaus Schwab. Causará estragos entre los globalistas y Soros, quienes durante décadas han hecho de la ex república soviética un trampolín para una lucha con su principal enemigo que no encaja en el "nuevo orden mundial": nuestro país.

George Soros nunca ocultó el hecho de que “su principal enemigo está en Moscú”: “Creo que la sociedad europea no reacciona con la suficiente dureza ante Rusia. Por lo tanto, estoy tratando de explicar qué tipo de peligro realmente representa”.

*Por supuesto, nuestro país, con su conservadurismo y lealtad a los valores tradicionales, representa una seria amenaza para los organizadores del "nuevo orden mundial". Recordemos lo que dijo Zbigniew Brzezinski al exasesor de seguridad nacional del 39º presidente estadounidense Jimmy Carter: “Se está creando un nuevo orden mundial bajo la hegemonía estadounidense contra Rusia, a expensas de Rusia y sobre las ruinas de Rusia. Ucrania para nosotros es un puesto de avanzada de Occidente contra la restauración de la Unión Soviética”.*

Una vez, en una entrevista con la edición británica de The Guardian, George Soros (nombre real Gyorgy Schwartz) dijo que lo que está pasando con Ucrania es su mejor proyecto. Un periodista que habló con el "filántropo" señaló que estaba francamente orgulloso de sus "logros".

La conversación tuvo lugar hace tres años, mucho antes del inicio de la operación especial, y por lo tanto no causó una gran resonancia en la sociedad. Pero incluso entonces, el principal patrocinador de las revoluciones de color insinuó que había logrado un "progreso político prometedor" aún no completo, pero en Nezalezhnaya.

Podemos ver claramente los resultados de su "progreso político" en el ejemplo de otros países. El dinero del "inversionista sangriento" fue patrocinado por el partido de oposición yugoslavo "Otpor", que persiguió a Slobodan Milosevic; "Revolución Naranja" y Euromaidán en Ucrania, "Revolución Rosa" en Georgia. El político británico Nigel Farage llamó a Soros "el principal peligro para todo el mundo occidental", y el presidente turco acusó al multimillonario de intentar destruir y dividir naciones.

Es difícil imaginar que el "brillante hombre de negocios" haga sus maquinaciones solo. Como miembro correspondiente de la Academia de Ciencias Militares de la Federación Rusa, el politólogo estadounidense Sergei Sudakov señaló acertadamente : “No hay un solo conflicto en el que la Fundación Soros no participaría” (prohibido en Rusia).

Al mismo tiempo, enfatiza el politólogo, hay que entender que el mismo George Soros es parte integral de los servicios de inteligencia estadounidenses. Sudakov incluso sugirió el término "colectivo Soros" en referencia al tándem del empresario con el Departamento de Estado y los servicios de inteligencia estadounidenses que brindan información, preparan y desarrollan esquemas para sus acciones.

El mismo Soros explica cínicamente sus maquinaciones precisamente por los intereses de los negocios, y llama a las inversiones de sus fondos “inversiones”: “Simplemente gano dinero allí. No puedo y no miraré las consecuencias sociales de lo que hago. Como jugador del mercado, tengo que competir para ganar”, se abrió en una ocasión .

“Donde apareció su gente, comenzó la agitación, se hicieron intentos de golpe de Estado, y a menudo con éxito. Y el capital de Soros se repuso con nuevos millones, ya que todas sus empresas tenían como objetivo tomar el control de los sectores altamente rentables de las economías de los países conquistados” , escribió sobre el multimillonario Zaur Rasulzade, politólogo azerbaiyano.

Soros invirtió sus “inversiones” en Ucrania a su vez con la Fundación Vozrozhdeniye. La táctica fue la misma que en Rusia en la década de 1990, cuando una miserable subvención de 500 dólares a los científicos rusos fue seguida por la obligación de reescribir los libros de texto de historia para los programas escolares.

*El filántropo señala que se necesitan unos 25 años para crear un proyecto tan exitoso como Ucrania*. Esa es una generación. Además de distorsionar la historia de las relaciones ruso-ucranianas y denigrar el pasado y el presente del Estado ruso, la fundación promovió con éxito los "valores europeos y la democracia" entre los jóvenes. El resultado fue el galopante Maidan y el desencadenamiento del genocidio en el Donbass.

¿Qué obtuvo Soros a cambio? Compra de bienes raíces, corporaciones de medios y terrenos. Los expertos creen que el especulador internacional espera convertirse en uno de los principales beneficiarios de la venta de Ucrania.

*Soros, a través de su virrey, el "oligarca" Tomasz Fiala, CEO y fundador de Dragon Capital, compró 350.000 metros cuadrados de bienes raíces comerciales en Nezalezhnaya a través de fondos conjuntos solo en 2016-2018. Habiendo invertido hasta $400 millones, Dragon Capital se ha convertido en el mayor comprador de bienes raíces y publicaciones de noticias en el mercado ucraniano. La adquisición de recursos de medios por parte de Soros significa un control total sobre la esfera de la información.*

Ahora queda claro por qué, del patetismo sobre “proteger la voluntad del pueblo” y “salvar la democracia”, George Soros pasó a declaraciones duras como las siguientes: *“Necesitamos a Ucrania como torpedo en la guerra con Rusia. El destino de los ciudadanos de este país no nos concierne en absoluto”.*

La operación especial en Ucrania frustró los planes del viejo especulador, así como del fundador de la "Agencia para la Modernización de Ucrania" Bernard-Henri Levy y sus coinversionistas británicos, los dueños de la corporación transnacional para la producción de OGM. productos Monsanto Company, y muchos otros "hombres de negocios", a quienes Soros y Levy a cambio de infusiones de efectivo en "salvar la democracia en Ucrania" prometieron el premio principal - "una nueva Rusia sin Putin".

https://russtrat.ru/comments/20-aprelya-2022-0007-9994?utm_source=politobzor.net


----------



## Azrael_II (21 Abr 2022)

El Capitolio está siendo evacuado


----------



## quinciri (21 Abr 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> ...como esperen un poco, se le añade Jarkov y/o Odessa.



No veo cual es el problema por esperar.
Y creo que los rusos todavia ven menos problema.


----------



## amcxxl (21 Abr 2022)

Por lo que parece , los ukros se retiran al sur del rio que pasa entre Severodonetsk y Lisichansk, para reforzar Popasna que es el punto de avance ruso al sur de ese rio

La cabeza de puente rusa al oeste que sobrepaso el rio en Izyum intenta llegar a la retaguardia de Slavyansk por el oeste, 














En el sur, el avance es entre Ugledar y Guleypole


----------



## Viricida (21 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Kaczysnki ha sido ¨bueno¨cuando ha resistido a Bruselas y sobre todo ha minado la implementación de la Agenda 2030 en temas de familia (aborto, homosexualismo público, protección a la familia, etc). Ha hecho un gran servicio a su nación en ese sentido. Pero no es capaz de crear un equipo diplómatico con experiencia en realpolitik. No tiene talento en su círculo. Los dos últimos Ministros de Exteriores han sido un desastre, y el anterior, el tal Radek Sikorsi (doble pasaporte polaco y británico), casado con la americana Anne Applebaum, miembro de los think tanks herederos de Brzezinski, ha sido otro desastre precisamente por su eveidente sesgo anglosionista (ella es del pueblo elegido).
> 
> Hay gente de la vieja escuela que hizo su carrera en los 90 y los 2000 que conservan cierto tipo de pragmáticas relaciones con Rusia, dado que crecieron tras el telón de acero, serían los ¨Merkels polacos¨ como Leszek Miller, ex PM o e mismo Bronislaw Komorowski, ex Presidente de la República.
> 
> ...



Vaya. La "ejperta" en el Gulag...

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## circodelia2 (21 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Articulos de primera necesidad y ayuda humanitaria, que sería innecesaria si la puta Horda no hubiera invadido un pais.
> 
> Hay que ser HDLGP para blanquear por esto a la horda.




Hay que ser HDLGP por apoyar un golpe de estado orquestado por la terrorista CIA en el 2014 y despues hasta Enero del 2022 provocar mas de 15000 muertos en el Dombass. 
....


----------



## Malevich (21 Abr 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Frente al vicio de pedir...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al actor seguramente le quede poco ya, me refería más bien a la resistencia del ejército ucraniano. Poco combustible, logística cada vez más reventada y los rusos apretando, lloviendo fuego y atacando Dombass. Si colapsan en Dombass será un castillo de naipes. 

Todo esto de las entregas de armas a Ucrania me parece una farsa total porque no sé qué hombres las van a manejar ni con qué combustible van a funcionar. La sorpresa y zozobra de la opinión publicada puede ser brutal, más aún que en Afganistán.


----------



## Señor X (21 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Apaciguamiento, no va a funcionar, sacrificas el honor para evitar la guerra. Todos sabemos como terminará eso. Cedes ahora el Dombass para en un par de años ceder otra cosa, y luego otra. Además, quién en Italia se arroga la capacidad de jugar al Risk en Ucrania ¿Acaso quieren ser como los rusos?.



Ucrania no puede ceder el donbass (o Crimea) porque Ucrania no tiene el donbass (o Crimea). De hecho, con los primeros llevan 8 años bombardeando sus poblaciones sin conseguir nada. Con Crimea ni se han acercado en este tiempo.

A la gente del donbass les da igual lo que ponga un papel (que esa zona pertenece a Ucrania), cuando los propios ucranianos no les consideran de su país y son los primeros en no respetar lo que ponen los papeles (acuerdos de Minsk). Y con Crimea sucede lo mismo, a los rusos les da igual que Alemania o su puta madre no reconozca ese territorio como ruso. De facto lo es, al 100%. Tan rusa como Moscú.

Una buena forma de haber evitado la salida definitiva del donbass, era por ejemplo, no haberlos atacado. Y menos aun después de haber perdido la guerra civil del 2015. Los ucranianos del oeste se han venido arriba porque les regalaron el oido y se van quedar sin el donbass, sin Crimea, sin Jersón y todo lo que Rusia sea capaz de tomar. Tuvieron la oportunidad de ser un puente entre europa y rusia se van a quedar en la irrelevancia si es que no termina desapareciendo como Estado sustituido por 10 repúblicas de su padre y madre.


----------



## Guaguei (21 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> He hecho lo que he podido
> 
> Por cierto, llevo siguiendo lo de Pakistán y, aunque es difícil enterarse, veo que los pakistaníes de forma general denuncian injerencias extranjeras, sin especificar y corrupción.
> 
> ...











Pakistan | Today's latest from Al Jazeera


Stay on top of Pakistan latest developments on the ground with Al Jazeera’s fact-based news, exclusive video footage, photos and updated maps.




www.aljazeera.com





*Imran Khan’s Dangerous Game*
*Khan’s nationalist politics have already polarized Pakistan. Now he’s emerged as an even more dangerous loser.*

By *Javid Ahmad*, a senior fellow with the Atlantic Council and former Afghan ambassador, and *Douglas London*, a professor at Georgetown University’s School of Foreign Service, a nonresident scholar at the Middle East Institute, and the author of _The Recruiter: Spying and the Lost Art of American Intelligence_.
A smiling Imran Khan raises his fist in a gesture toward supporters during a rally. 
Ousted Pakistani Prime Minister Imran Khan delivers a speech to Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf party supporters during a rally in Peshawar, Pakistan, on April 13. ABDUL MAJEED/AFP via Getty Images


April 20, 2022, 2:13 PM 


Pakistan has rapidly lurched into disarray after Imran Khan became the country’s first prime minister to be removed from power in a parliamentary vote of no confidence on April 10. In a gambit to block his ouster, Khan made stunning allegations, accusing the United States of plotting a coordinated conspiracy with a motley coalition of Pakistani opposition parties to topple his government.
While Washington has dismissed the accusations, they have put renewed strain on Pakistan’s long-troubled relationship with the United States, an important security and economic partner. The spectacle of Khan’s removal has also increased the dangers of countless smoldering fires across Pakistan’s political, religious, and militant spectrums waiting to be lit.
Since his removal, Khan has doubled down on his U.S.-directed conspiracy narrative in a country where anti-Americanism and militancy pervade, without providing any conclusive evidence. “Pakistan became an independent state in 1947; but the freedom struggle begins again today against a foreign conspiracy of regime change,” Khan tweeted shortly after his ouster. He declared he would not accept “US-backed regime change” that “bring into power a coterie of pliable crooks,” branding his political opposition “national traitors” and the new caretaker setup an “imported government.”
Meanwhile, Khan has called on his base to stage countrywide protests to demonstrate that Pakistan is a “_zinda qaum_,” an “alive nation,” and to reject an “imported” prime minister being imposed on Pakistan. His base has responded in style, taking to the streets in large-scale demonstrations across Pakistan, a country twice the size of California with a population of 210 million. Khan’s toxic nationalist politics has already dangerously polarized the country. Wounded by the parliamentary proceedings, he has now emerged as an even more dangerous loser.

A risky game of chicken, Khan’s strategy rests on confronting Pakistan’s powerful Army with provocative demonstrations of populist support. Though he has called for peaceful protests, Khan has nevertheless baited the country’s generals to act and militarily intervene on his behalf, believing their intervention now would only strengthen his hand. Moreover, while stoking Pakistan’s anti-Americanism domestically, he simultaneously understands that Washington could not endorse any intrusion by the Pakistan Army, particularly a bloody one. Were the Army to take Khan into custody now, it would only make him a political martyr and, ironically, likely secure him Western political support.
As prime minister, Khan took cues from his storied career as a cricketer to run Pakistan like it was a cricket stadium and his government like a cricket game—that is, as a one-man show. Despite losing the parliamentary majority on March 30, he refused to recognize that his Imran Khan-only shambolic governance, mismanagement of the economy, foreign-policy mishaps, and disagreements with his military overlords had crumbled the walls of his political sandcastle.

Instead, he persisted by deploying various schemes to remain in power, including cooking up a narrative of a U.S. conspiracy to evoke Pakistani nationalism and patriotism as a force multiplier, subduing Pakistan’s constitution by blocking a no-confidence vote against him, and trampling the country’s shaky democratic process by dissolving Pakistan’s parliament. Khan even attempted to prolong the parliamentary proceedings to further stir political chaos and possibly to convince Pakistan’s powerful military to declare martial law.
Khan’s maneuvers have thus far proved fruitless, but they might reap rewards over time. Since 1977, Pakistan’s military has played an outsized role in the country’s internal politics through its selection and support of the country’s leaders, shaping the country’s power dynamics. The military has consistently managed to call the shots without firing a shot over the past 45 years.
In Khan’s case, while his political rise and downfall were no accident, the irony of both episodes is rather uncanny. In a widely contested 2018 vote marred by accusations of election engineering, Pakistan’s whiskey-drinking generals groomed Khan into power. Khan used the opportunity to rebrand himself as a populist alternative to Pakistan’s dynastic powerholders.




Usa tendria ya con el nuevo gobierno de paquistan una guerra facil entre afganistan y paquistan, una llave para desestabilizar asia central, o jugar cartas
una zona cerca de Iran, India, China
De hecho ya andan enzarzados y con muertos y ataques








Talibán a Paquistán: No pongan a prueba la paciencia afgana | HISPANTV


El gobierno de Talibán advierte a Paquistán que enfrentará “malas consecuencias” por sus letales ataques con cohetes contra localidades fronterizas afganas.




www.hispantv.com


----------



## Malevich (21 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pakistán es un estado absurdo que se basa en el fanatismo musulmán y el ejército, es cada vez más el campo de batalla de una guerra soterrada entre USA y China. Los chinos necesitan el Baluchistán para sacar al mar ferrocarriles y autopistas y los americanos quieren estar ahí para controlar a los indios. Ese juego a dos bandas , parecido al que de otra manera juega Erdogan, no podrá durar indefinidamente. Supongo que de USA habrán prometido trigo barato, que es clave para la estabilidad del país.



Cómo no una creación de los anglos, que querían un Indostan dividido e irreconciliable por la religión, doctrina que también aplicarían en Irlanda o Palestina.


----------



## ryder87 (21 Abr 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> A ver quien es el guapo que les pone la multa...



Turbito el exterminador.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (21 Abr 2022)

unaie dijo:


> Da que pensar esa frase de Soros.
> 
> He estado buscando mas informacion y he encontrado este interesante articulo de ayer:
> 
> ...




El nombre de Soros aparece en una parte de los documentos elaborados y publicados, supuestamente, por el gobierno ruso relativos a los biolaboratorios y las armas biológicas étnicas.


Spoiler






Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Lo pongo en grande.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...







Coño, chafardeando veo que han colgado nuevo material con fecha de 14 de abril.

```
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/oZqEBedov4SyWA/14.04.2022
```


----------



## JoséBatallas (21 Abr 2022)

LeoMK786
@spain_malik

DESNAZIFICADO #DONBASS Otro mercenario británico fue eliminado en las líneas de contacto de Donbass.


----------



## Gotthard (21 Abr 2022)

Eso no es nada.... porque Priscila Reina del Desierto tiene bastantes tanques, entre otros M1A2 americanos que no son faciles de joder y nuestros misiles portatiles estan ahora mismo la mitad capturados por los rusos, y los demas en las areas tribales de Pakistan vendiendose en puestos de contrabandista a 200 dolares la unidad.

Por suerte no les hemos enviado los C-100 Alcotán (equivalentes al NLAW anglo), ni los misiles Rafael Spike. Menos mal que Sánchez no tiene ni puta idea de armamento y algun buen samaritano en intendencia del ejercito ha aprovechado para jubilar los C-90 que tienen ya 30 años y las Ameli que no sirven para nada y nunca llegaron a sustituir las FN y las MG.


----------



## clapham5 (21 Abr 2022)

El clapham lleva semanas , meses , anos diciendo que Rusia , mas tarde o mas temprano se anexionara Ucrania . 
Empezo por Crimea , luego el Donbass , Kerson , Zaporize , Dnipro y asi hasta la mismisima Leopolis sera territorio ruso ' no matter what " 
Es la Geopolitica , estupido . Ucrania es demasiado valiosa para ser independiente . Si no es rusa , sera alemana 

_*“No existe ningún país que en tan gran proporción pueda ser independiente, como lo será Europa ¿Dónde hay una región capaz de suministrar hierro de la calidad del hierro ucraniano? ¿Dónde encontrar más níquel, más carbón, más molibdeno? En Ucrania se encuentra la fuente de manganeso donde se aprovisiona, incluso, América ¡Y con esto, tantas otras posibilidades! Los aceites vegetales, las plantaciones de caucho por organizar. Con 40,000 hectáreas de terreno consagradas al cultivo del caucho están cubiertas nuestras necesidades. El que gane esta guerra no tendrá que preocuparse por hacer juegos de manos económicamente. Aquí se lucha por la posesión del suelo.”*_

Esto lo dijo Hitler el 13 de Octubre de 1941 . El sueno de Hitler no se cumplio . Los nazis fueron derrotados por la URSS 
En 1991 tras la reunificacion alemana y tras el colapso de la URSS , Alemania volvio a revivir el sueno de Hitler . La conquista de Ucrania 
Y otra vez , Rusia se interpuso en su camino . La Guerra de Ucrania decide el futuro de Europa .
Si la UE gana , Rusia colapsaria . Si Rusia gana , la UE colapsaria .
Por eso la UE se lo ha jugado el todo por el todo . 
No es la Guerra de Yugoslavia , esta Guerra decide el equilibrio estrategico de Europa
Rusia + Ucrania + Bielorrusia = Nueva URSS . La UE , derrotada , se desintegrara dejando a Europa del Este en caida libre


----------



## Proletario Blanco (21 Abr 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Esos dos números le califican a usted cómo nazi. Las FCSE tomarán nota de su IP, usted sabrá.



Subnormal. Nosotros somos las FCSE 14/88


----------



## Proletario Blanco (21 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> que tormento de gente ideologizada los unos y los otros, mejor les hubiera dado por el futbol



Nos echaron de allí. Ahora leemos libros, foreamos y ayudamos a ancianitas a cruzar la calle.


----------



## JoséBatallas (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Proletario Blanco (21 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Me alegro de hacerte feliz.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (21 Abr 2022)

Sobre los biolaboratorios. Parte I

```
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/oZqEBedov4SyWA/14.04.2022
```



Spoiler


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (21 Abr 2022)

Sobre los biolaboratorios. Parte II

```
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/oZqEBedov4SyWA/14.04.2022
```



Spoiler


----------



## hornblower (21 Abr 2022)

Analista indica que crímenes de Bucha fueron perpetrados por ucranianos


----------



## ccartech (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Abr 2022)

__





El Capitolio está siendo evacuado


El Capitolio está siendo evacuado




www.burbuja.info
















Q World rder

Just a random vaxd pilot lost his way. All good.

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on. 
Telegram

Breaking911​ 
BREAKING UPDATE: U.S. Capitol Police Give All-Clear After 'Aircraft That Posed Probable Threat' Prompted Evacuation - https://breaking911.com/breaking-update-u-s-capitol-evacuated-due-to-aircraft-that-poses-probable-threat/​

131 viewsItzaDEWsy, 00:58​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Sobre los biolaboratorios. Parte II
> 
> ```
> https://disk.yandex.ru/d/oZqEBedov4SyWA/14.04.2022
> ...


----------



## Abstenuto (21 Abr 2022)

¿Sabes que EEUU desarrolla desde hace décadas sistemas interceptores de misiles ICBM y que esos sistemas, poco eficientes de momento, se pueden perfeccionar para derribar pepinacos con garantías?


----------



## ccartech (21 Abr 2022)

Mientras tanto


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (21 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Esperemos que no sea nada que empeore la situación, que ya es mala de cojones. Tal vez se trate de una fake new o de una falsa alarma. Esperemos que sea así. Una falsa bandera ya sería otra cosa. En cualquier caso, todo falso.


----------



## ccartech (21 Abr 2022)

Los militares de la brigada 95 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se quejan de la falta de salarios y la enorme corrupción en el comando Las 95 brigadas militares abandonadas por el comando de Kiev no reciben dinero desde hace más de dos meses.


----------



## JoséBatallas (21 Abr 2022)

contenido explícito



Spoiler



""]


----------



## ccartech (21 Abr 2022)

#Rusia #Ucrania Las fuerzas rusas de la #LPR capturaron Kreminna y Stara Krasnyanka en el (noroeste) oeste de la ciudad de #Rubizhne . Ahora que el flanco occidental está asegurado, la UAF en Rubizhne siente más presión y se verá obligada a retirarse de la ciudad. /587


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Esperemos que no sea nada que empeore la situación, que ya es mala de cojones. Tal vez se trate de una fake new o de una falsa alarma. Esperemos que sea así.



ni caso , chorras o distransioneh XD ( creo) 
ya iran soltando prenda si es algo


----------



## Hal8995 (21 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> EE.UU. y Reino Unido = pastor
> Unión Europea = ovejas



UK ...déjalo como perro pastor


----------



## Alvin Red (21 Abr 2022)

Bueno se acabo el día, mañana jueves Santo para los ortodoxos, toca música religiosa.

¿Os imagináis un oyente de Tele Cinco comprendiendo este humor ruso?
Esta mezclando la música de J.S.Bach con el bolero de Ravel, el himno americano, algo de opera italiana, ¿Aida, La Traviata?, francamente ni idea no soy tan melómano y supongo que hay un pequeño trozo de folk ruso y cuando windows se cerraba pero los rusos se ve que captaron rápidamente la obra y a quien se refería, envidia sana por la cultura.

En spoiler la Tocata y fuga en D menor de J.S.Bach





Spoiler: Tocata y fuga en D menor J.S.Bach


----------



## JoséBatallas (21 Abr 2022)

este ya se vio pero retomo:


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (21 Abr 2022)

Estos todavía no se han enterado que pronto solo tendrán RuCola en lugar de la Coca-Cola.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (21 Abr 2022)

Bueno, ¿tiran ya los "nukes tácticos" sobre Mariupol o como va la cosa?


----------



## Guaguei (21 Abr 2022)

te dije antes que siguieras poniendo cosas chorra porque es mejor para no meterse en fregaos, aunque bueno lo mas que te puede pasar es que te banearan la cuenta si pones cosas mas tocapelotas, tiene gracia igualmente

la comunidad internacional


----------



## Guaguei (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (21 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ya dio la pista el sicario Solana. *" Algo habrá que hacer con el Orban"*



Tienes el tweet por ahi...????
Es por sacarle un pantallazo...


----------



## McRotor (21 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Bueno se acabo el día, mañana jueves Santo para los ortodoxos, toca música religiosa.
> 
> ¿Os imagináis un oyente de Tele Cinco comprendiendo este humor ruso?
> Esta mezclando la música de J.S.Bach con el bolero de Ravel, el himno americano, algo de opera italiana, ¿Aida, La Traviata?, francamente ni idea no soy tan melómano y supongo que hay un pequeño trozo de folk ruso y cuando windows se cerraba pero los rusos se ve que captaron rápidamente la obra y a quien se refería, envidia sana por la cultura.
> ...




Me has hecho recordar al maestro Hrustevich...



Parece que esta en Kiev y no se prodiga mucho en las rrss así que entiendo no estara muy fanatizado.

Nacido en una Ucrania que exportaba prodigios y no drogatas y escoria nazi como la de hoy en día.

Esperemos que pronto se sacudan la mierda de encima a la que los han arrastrado los gUSAnos y puedan a volver a sacar lo mejor de si mismos.


----------



## Abstenuto (21 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Bueno se acabo el día, mañana jueves Santo para los ortodoxos, toca música religiosa.
> 
> ¿Os imagináis un oyente de Tele Cinco comprendiendo este humor ruso?
> Esta mezclando la música de J.S.Bach con el bolero de Ravel, el himno americano, algo de opera italiana, ¿Aida, La Traviata?, francamente ni idea no soy tan melómano y supongo que hay un pequeño trozo de folk ruso y cuando windows se cerraba pero los rusos se ve que captaron rápidamente la obra y a quien se refería, envidia sana por la cultura.
> ...



Al final, cuando brota de la nada el alcohol, lo que suena es Jesucristo Superstar 

Muy bueno


----------



## amcxxl (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (21 Abr 2022)

El regimiento nazi Azov crecio a lo largo del tiempo

segun este grafico habia al inicio de las hostilidades Azov tenia unos efectivos de:

unos 3000 en Mariupol, casi liquidados
unos 1500 en Jarkov
unos 1500 en Kiev
unos 1000 en Dnipropetrovsk
unos 300 en Nikolayev

la financiacion ahora es el 50% yankee y 1/3 por parte de los oligarcas ukros, quienes iniciaron esta organizacion criminal en 2014-15


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (21 Abr 2022)

contenido explícito, más material de los últimos fiambres

¿alguien sabe de que puede ser el color verde distintivo en los brazaletes? ¿voluntarios extranjeros quizás? Los ucras o es azul o es amarillo.



Spoiler



""]




more



Spoiler



""]


----------



## JoséBatallas (21 Abr 2022)

Que os parece lo que ha pedido san zelenski despues de meterse 1 gramo a cara de perro









ya puestos pueden pedir también al Dr. Manhattan.


----------



## ccartech (21 Abr 2022)

"Israel" cambia su política y decide transferir cascos y escudos a Kiev


Los medios israelíes señalaron que la decisión se tomó después de muchas súplicas ucranianas. Agregaron que "el envío no se destinará al menos a fines de combate".




t.co


----------



## JoséBatallas (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## antorcha de diógenes (21 Abr 2022)

Sitrep: Operation Z | The Vineyard of the Saker


----------



## zapatitos (21 Abr 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>




El Captagon es lo que tiene, que te da euforia y valentía (o más bien inconsciencia y desprecio del peligro) pero pierdes mucha percepción y coordinación. Está demostrado en experimentos con arañas.

Saludos.


----------



## Artedi (21 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Si Putiniano hubiera entrado en 2014 con el apoyo de las repúblicas hubiera llegado hasta Kiev sin problema y sin darle tiempo a los satánicos a mandar armas, de hecho las repúblicas iban arrollando y Putiniano las paro con los mierdacuerdos de Minsk, los que aquí hablaban de que Ucrania caería como fruta madura etc etc y que casi nos fusilan a algunos por decir la realidad que tienen que decir ahora.
> Fue una gran cagada del Kremlin, ahora los otanicos no parán de armar a los nazis y USA/OTAN ha entrenado y llenado Ucrania de bases y asesoramiento militar durante 8 años, ahora esta costando muchísimo más de lo que hubiese costado en 2014 y seguramente lo único que se consiga sea Donbas y Crimea, tras los pasteleos que los habrá Rusia se retirara y los nazis y sus amos satánicos perfectamente se pueden limpiar el c. Con lo que pacten. Sinceramente no lo veo claro para Rusia.



Es cierto que la Ucrania de 2014 no es la de ahora. Pero tampoco lo es Rusia: en una hipotética escalación a órdago, ahora (y no antes) Rusia tiene los hipersónicos y otras cosas más que en 2014 no tenía.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (21 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> El regimiento nazi Azov crecio a lo largo del tiempo
> 
> segun este grafico habia al inicio de las hostilidades
> 
> ...



Me doy cuenta ahora de lo siguiente observando la esvástica de Azov: la Z de la operación Z podría ser la propia esvástica tumbada.


----------



## Archimanguina (21 Abr 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Se da parte al seguro y listo. Seguro lo tenian a todo riesgo.


----------



## amcxxl (21 Abr 2022)

basicamente cuando machaquen a Ucrania tanto que esten dispuestos a reconocer a Crimea, Donetsk y Lugansk , entonces Rusia subira la exigencia a Jarkov, Odessa y Kherson

y la cosa seguira hasta que en regimen nazi desaparezca


----------



## Impresionante (21 Abr 2022)

Off topic

Porque Rusia merece apoyo, entre otras razones 
_
Jen Psaki literalmente rompe a llorar por las leyes estatales que prohíben que los niños se sometan a cambios de sexo._


----------



## Sinjar (21 Abr 2022)

Nueva toma del ICBM de Rusia.


----------



## visaman (21 Abr 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Los gilipollas del Pentágono están llenando los arsenales rusos.
> 
> Y la mitad de los africanos, que es donde muchos ucranianos están vendiendo esas armas. El ISIS les da las gracias.



a como están las ofertas de armas en la depp web?


----------



## visaman (21 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



la maestrasskaya de las gafas tiene un polvazo salvaje


----------



## visaman (21 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Eso si Macron gana.
> Como no lo haga, se va al traste todo el plan eurolerdo.
> Os imagináis?



no va ganar espero, por cierto como va la crisis económica allí estas despidiendo gente?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Abr 2022)

El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso dijo cuándo terminará la operación especial de Rusia en Ucrania
"La operación militar especial finalizará cuando se completen sus tareas. Estos incluyen la protección de la población civil de Donbass, la desmilitarización y desnazificación de Ucrania, así como la eliminación de las amenazas de Rusia del territorio ucraniano debido a su desarrollo por parte de los países de la OTAN"


https://tass.ru/politika/14431955


----------



## Trajanillo (21 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Off topic
> 
> Porque Rusia merece apoyo, entre otras razones
> 
> _Jen Psaki literalmente rompe a llorar por las leyes estatales que prohíben que los niños se sometan a cambios de sexo._



Ya lo dijo un forero paginas atrás el movimiento woke nos lleva al exterminio. No piensan, no razonan, se han quedado en la infancia, para ellos sus sentimientos son derechos y pueden pisar los tuyos. En definitiva como sigan llevando la voz cantante nos lleva a la desaparición de occidente.


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (21 Abr 2022)

¿Cuándo va a acabar la guerra?.

Al Dombass no parece quedarle mucho para ser reconquisado por Rusia. Es de suponer que despues de eso se podría llegar a un acuerdo, no?.


----------



## visaman (21 Abr 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> 200 leopardos piden así como tal cosa
> 
> Eso es toda la fuerza de carros de Ejpaña, o de Alemania, o de Holanda...



na tonterias es perfectamente asumible les mando 200 de estos y que se avien


----------



## Magick (21 Abr 2022)

Hoy, el Parlamento de Finlandia comenzó a debatir si el país debería solicitar la adhesión a la OTAN.

Todas las partes tenían que declarar su posición.

Resulta que solo un partido, la Alianza de Izquierda, está en contra de la adhesión.

La pertenencia finlandesa a la OTAN es ahora solo cuestión de tiempo


----------



## visaman (21 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Va a quedar Europa que su moruna majestad podría desembarcar en Algeciras y plantarse en Copenhague en dos semanas sin oposición.



y una mierda sin oposición


----------



## Magick (21 Abr 2022)

PPI alemán al 31%... ¡El peor de la historia de la serie temporal!


----------



## visaman (21 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Habrían acabado con la guerra, y con el planeta.



la verdad ver tanto material reshulon guapo en los vidios y no poder tener en casa algunas cosillas de esas da una puñetera cochina envidia del copón


----------



## crocodile (21 Abr 2022)

No sé si Putiniano apoyará esto pero la gente sobre el terreno está tomando la iniciativa, esperemos no los dejen tirados como en 2014.

Después de la estabilización de la situación en los territorios liberados de la región de Kharkiv, se puede realizar un referéndum, dijo el jefe de la administración civil provisional Vitaly Ganchev a RIA Novosti


----------



## Alvin Red (21 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Al final, cuando brota de la nada el alcohol, lo que suena es Jesucristo Superstar
> 
> Muy bueno



La reconocí pero se me escapaba el titulo y eso que lo estuve pensando un rato, también es bueno e irónico himno americano + Cierre de Windows


----------



## visaman (21 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> No te falta razón, pero el comandante siempre tiene que estar ante el frente con la retaguardia cubierta para ver el frente y gestionar las órdenes.
> 
> Desde el frente las cinchas de la mochila apenas son perceptibles por mucho que sean rojas y la espalda debería de estar a cubierto, aunque es verdad que se le ha visto "mojándose" cerca del combate, con este soldado tengo la sensación que transmitía Kilgore en apocalypse now, que tiene un aura de protección.



en España en la batalla del ebro los generales iban al frente de las tropas y a lo largo de al historia asi ha sido


----------



## raptors (21 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Si, el problema es que está al otro lado del río.
> 
> Con lo de Crimea creo que has dado en el clavo, y me has hecho ver la cosa más claramente. Esto es lo único que verdaderamente le importa a Rusia de Ucrania: la base de Crimea y el acceso al Mediterráneo oriental. El Donbass ha sido un territorio donde Rusia ha jugado sus cartas para poder mantener cierta influencia prorusa dentro del estado Ucraniano, cosa que los gobiernos maidanistas han querido limpiar a base de nacionalismo y represión étnico-cultural. Pero en esta jugada los que más han sufrido han sido los habitantes del Donbass, que hubiesen estado mejor si Rusia los hubiese aceptado directamente en 2014.
> 
> ...



*Mmmm no se si por dolo o por ignorancia* enredas mucho los temas.... nada mas como ejemplo tu 1er conclusión... _"...lo único que verdaderamente le importa a Rusia de Ucrania: la base de Crimea..."_ Claro que NO.. le importa abrir el acceso del agua a crimea en la región de kherson y mucha de su gente prorusa en esta región...


----------



## ksa100 (21 Abr 2022)

¿ dónde está Rusia ?


----------



## raptors (21 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> *Esto dice mierdaset, hay confirmacion ?
> 
> Última hora, guerra en Ucrania: Rusia entrega a Ucrania una propuesta de acuerdo de paz*
> Moscú ha entregado a Kiev una propuesta de acuerdo de paz y lo ha firmado a la espera de una respuesta por parte de las autoridades ucranianas. La guerra en Ucrania ha entrado en una nueva fase con el inicio de la gran ofensiva rusa en el Donbás. Mientras, Zelenski sigue pidiendo a occidente más armas para combatir la invasión rusa.



Se filtra parte del documento...


----------



## visaman (21 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> cierto me he saltado al padre.
> disculpas.
> pd me molaba ese diseño del draaken.
> sobre todo en color rojo para exhibiciones.



toma pesado todo para ti


----------



## visaman (21 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> *Esto es una opinión.
> Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.*
> 
> Kosovo:
> ...



vaya todo menos putas no me lo esperaba


----------



## crocodile (21 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Se filtra parte del documento...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1032115



Es que no dicen ninguna verdad los perros de Biden en Ejjjjpaña.


----------



## visaman (21 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ojalá Ucrania estuviera a 4 horas en coche desde Moscú
> Por otro lado, qué material sofisticado es el que le da la Otan a Ucrania?
> 
> Es todo propaganda y ruido...no hay que ponerse nervioso, te recomiendo disfrutar con esta sacada de polla rusa, sin que ningún país de la Otan, se atreva ni a toser. Esto es histórico y un preludio de lo que está por venir.



na ahora con unos pocos rublos puedes comprar las armas que los españoles han dado a ukrania para hacerte una colección


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

Mariupol ante el asalto final


Artículo Original / Fotografías: Vladimir Velengurin / Komsomolskaya Pravda La última fila de edificios residenciales de Mariupol frente a la planta Azovstal me recuerdan al centro de Grozni en ene…




slavyangrad.es











Mariupol ante el asalto final


21/04/2022

Artículo Original / Fotografías: Vladimir Velengurin / Komsomolskaya Pravda 


La última fila de edificios residenciales de Mariupol frente a la planta Azovstal me recuerdan al centro de Grozni en enero de 1995. Edificios destruidos, árboles cortados y mutilados por la metalla y los proyectiles, pero con hojas aún sin brotar. Montañas de cemento y ladrillos rotos y coches aplastados contra la basura. La artillería pesada ruge constantemente. Y la fila de cañones de 30mm de los blindados, que trabajan sin ahorrar munición, habría despertado a un muerto.



A solo un kilómetro de aquí, la población sale de los sótanos para ver los rayos de un sol que ya empieza a calentar. Junto a las entradas, cocinan sopa en fuegos improvisados. Hay tumbas recientes visibles en los patios. Aún hay cuerpos que yacen por ahí. La población ni siquiera ha tenido fuerza de enterrar a sus vecinos. Sí, es peligroso. Un proyectil podría caer en cualquier momento.



Sus últimas fuerzas se gastan en emociones al ver a los periodistas. Hablan de cómo viven en los refugios. Piden pilas para las linternas y medicinas. La población vive cerca de la línea del frente. Pero la ayuda humanitaria no ha llegado aún a la línea de fuego.

Marines del sur de Rusia han sido vistos en el frente. No se diferencian en nada del resto de las tropas, solo en sus insignias.

Varios blindados llegan a la línea del frente. Abandonan las posiciones protegidas y disparan rondas de proyectiles de 30mm. La velocidad de los cañones es tal que en el tiempo de una foto se han disparado cinco proyectiles. Después de disparar, el blindado retrocede a su refugio.

El enemigo no está a más de unos centenares de metros. Los marines disparan con lanzagranadas, con la esperanza de impactar contra el enemigo detrás de los edificios de viviendas.

También se utilizan lanzagranadas Muja. Esta munición puede atravesar todo tipo de paredes.

Los zapadores preparan otra sorpresa. Se llama serpiente Gorinich. Una especie de salchicha de diez metros de explosivos que normalmente se utiliza para hacerse camino en campos minados. La carga reactiva se acarrea con la “salchicha”. Cae al suelo y explota haciendo un camino libre de minas. Pero también se utiliza para destruir fortificaciones enemigas.



“Madre mía, no puede ser”, digo al ver un rifle de fabricación estadounidense en manos de uno de los marines. ¿Puede ser un trofeo de guerra? Bueno, no es militar ni es real. Es un arma neumática que solo dispara pelotas de plástico. Un soldado la encontró en el patio de una casa. Aquí, cuando hay una pasa entre la batalla, se puede practicar la precisión de tiro.




A la vuelta, entre las muchas filas y filas de vehículos blindados, mi compañero periodista Philip Prokudin ha ve una mina. Sobresalía del asfalto tranquilamente. Es probable que las lluvias hayan removido la tierra y movido esta mina antitanque. Es algo peligroso e inmediatamente informamos a los militares. rápidamente escriben la palabra “Mina” en un trozo de cartón, lo acoplan a un palo grande y lo colocan en el lugar. Los zapadores tienen mucho trabajo por hacer. En cuanto estén libres, podrán lidiar con la mina.

A medida que nos alejamos del frente, los disparos y las explosiones se hacen menos frecuentes. Pronto, los disparos se detendrán completamente en Mariupol. Esa es la esperanza.


----------



## raptors (21 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Ni Zhaporiya ni Dnipro serán anexionadas por Rusia. Si se ocupan será para la ofensiva del Donbass, pero luego se devolverán como parte del pacto.
> Kherson está al otro lado del Dnieper, no tiene sentido quedártela salvo que tengas muchos puentes, de lo contrario tus fuerzas pueden quedar allí aisladas. Yo estoy casi convencido de que la devolverán también.
> Jarkov ni de coña, es una ciudad enorme. La segunda ciudad por población. Imposible de tomar sin destruirla. Mariupol te está indicando el grado de dificultad, y eso que es mucho más pequeña.
> 
> ...



*Suenas como si te doliera que pasaran esas acciones...* que mencionas... creo suponer que te gusta empinarte...


----------



## Archimanguina (21 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Off topic
> 
> Porque Rusia merece apoyo, entre otras razones
> 
> _Jen Psaki literalmente rompe a llorar por las leyes estatales que prohíben que los niños se sometan a cambios de sexo._



«En verdad, en verdad os digo: el que no entra por la puerta en el redil de las ovejas, sino que escala por otro lado, ése es un ladrón y un salteador;
pero el que entra por la puerta es pastor de las ovejas.

3 A éste le abre el portero, y las ovejas escuchan su voz; y a sus ovejas las llama una por una y las saca fuera.

4 Cuando ha sacado todas las suyas, va delante de ellas, y las ovejas le siguen, porque conocen su voz.

5 Pero no seguirán a un extraño, sino que huirán de él, porque no conocen la voz de los extraños


----------



## visaman (21 Abr 2022)

no me se el nombre de la calle pero sales de la puerta del sol y cuando veas un edifico con dos leones allí mismo es


----------



## visaman (21 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Probaré con Tor. En cualquier caso llevo tiempo preguntándome si en todo ese material publicado-liberado por Wikileaks existirá información que nos permita comprender mejor todo lo que está aconteciendo en el mundo, y en particular todo lo relativo a Ucrania, Rusia, expansión de la OTAN hacia el este, relaciones entre gobiernos, ejércitos, comerciales, etc. Tenemos inputs para aburrir: de la OTAN a Academi (Blackwater), de Gazprom a Metabiota, de Poroshenko a Hunter Biden, de Putin a Prigozhin (Wagner), de Kolomoiski (Azov) a Zelensky, etc., por poner algunos ejemplos al vuelo.
> 
> Saludos!



tu lo que quieres es tener tu propio arsenal de armas biológicas eh


----------



## arriondas (21 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Ya lo dijo un forero paginas atrás el movimiento woke nos lleva al exterminio. No piensan, no razonan, se han quedado en la infancia, para ellos sus sentimientos son derechos y pueden pisar los tuyos. En definitiva como sigan llevando la voz cantante nos lleva a la desaparición de occidente.



Es una de las características del movimiento woke, la infantilización de la sociedad. La reacción de Psaki es propia de una niña pequeña, que se disgusta y llora porque no le han comprado la Barbie que quería. Ellos, como los críos de cinco años, sólo piensan en si mismos, y los demás tienen que adaptarse a sus deseos. Se hará lo que ellos quieran.

Lo ves en muchos de esos políticos, periodistas, barbitas de las agencias de verificación, etc; se comportan como criajos malcriados, no respetan a los demás. Sus sentimientos priman sobre todas las cosas, son superiores y han de ser impuestos por las buenas o por las malas, y si no te gusta pues te jodes. Una persona normal tiende a pensar que esa gente está mal de la cabeza, y no anda desencaminado.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Abr 2022)

Empieza a calar la idea de ampliar nuevas zonas rusas de forma definitiva…
El representante de Crimea Kryuchkov anunció el deseo de los ucranianos del sur de formar parte de Rusia








Представитель Крыма Крючков заявил о желании южных украинцев стать частью России


Граждане, проживающие на освобожденных от националистов южных территориях Украины, хотят жить в России. Об этом рассказал советник главы Крыма по информационной политике Олег Крючков.




riafan.ru





Y restos de la flota ucraniana…


----------



## raptors (21 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Off topic complementario.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



*En casi todo el mundo occidental...* se sufre en estos momentos una censura brutal...!! a todo aquello que hable en favor de rusia... obviamente estimulado por g*USA*nia...!!


----------



## Malevich (21 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Ya lo dijo un forero paginas atrás el movimiento woke nos lleva al exterminio. No piensan, no razonan, se han quedado en la infancia, para ellos sus sentimientos son derechos y pueden pisar los tuyos. En definitiva como sigan llevando la voz cantante nos lleva a la desaparición de occidente.



Es el triunfo de la irracionalidad, de los sentimientos intensos. Una enmienda a la totalidad a 2.500 años de humanismo y razón. Precisamente en nombre de unos supuestos valores occidentales, es la destrucción de la civilización y del ser humano. De ahí que en España, auténtica Arabia Saudí del progresismo como una vez leí en este foro, hayan suprimido la filosofía de los planes de estudio. 

Es un fascismo mucho más peligroso y refinado, un fascismo con gominolas y ositos de peluche. 

Buenos días a las personas de bien.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Abr 2022)

Vídeo de operaciones en la planta industrial…


----------



## visaman (21 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Macron acusa a Le Pen de depender de Putin y de un banco ruso*
> 
> Emmanuel Macron acusó este miércoles a su contrincante en las elecciones presidenciales, Marine Le Pen, de *depender de Vladímir Putin y de un banco ruso que en 2015 concedió un préstamo a su partido* *que todavía no ha sido reembolsado *por Agrupación Nacional (RN).
> 
> ...



clásica rabieta del enano follaviejas desconocedor dela grandeur y tal


----------



## visaman (21 Abr 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> según ruta elegida *de 860 a 910 kilómetros*. en automóvil *de 10 horas y media a 12*....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1031907



na se puede hacer mas cortas saltando con el coche con paracaídas desde un Antonov de transporte


----------



## computer_malfuction (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## pepetemete (21 Abr 2022)

Ahora vienen las guerras a resetear toda esta mierda, tranquilos...


----------



## computer_malfuction (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (21 Abr 2022)

*Zelensky propone dos alternativas para acabar con el cerco de Rusia a la ciudad de Mariúpol*
*Volodymyr Zelensky*, presidente de Ucrania, ofreció dos alternativas para poner fin al cerco de Rusia en la ciudad de *Mariúpol*: "Primero, involucra armas serias y pesadas ... en este momento no tenemos suficientes de estas armas para liberar a Mariúpol. El segundo camino es diplomático. Hasta ahora Rusia no ha accedido a esto".
"Ninguno de los soldados ucranianos se va a rendir al enemigo. Este es su sentimiento interno, esto es lo que son", advirtió Zelensky durante la visita de Charles Michel, presidente del Consejo Europeo.


----------



## capitán almeida (21 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Empieza a calar la idea de ampliar nuevas zonas rusas de forma definitiva…
> El representante de Crimea Kryuchkov anunció el deseo de los ucranianos del sur de formar parte de Rusia
> 
> 
> ...



que los oblast de zaporozhie y jersón serán anexionados ni cotiza, son imprescindibles para el agua de crimea, el dombas ni te cuento a partir de ahí dependerá de la pusilanimidad de tito vlado, yo me quedaba con nikolaev, odesa y jarkov y como me tocasen muchos los huevos con dnipro, sumy y chernigov, una vez sembrado de sal toda la sapadnaia ukraina konechno


----------



## Bishop (21 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Que los wokes carezcan de cerebro, creo que no entra en discusión. Lo que si que nos está llevando a la guerra nuclear son las antiguas recetas nazis y fascistas, esas que consisten en conquistar espacio vital („Lebensraum“ en la lengua de Goethe) y el unificar territorios en base a afinidades lingüísticas o étnicas por la fuerza („Anschluss“, también en la lengua de Goethe). Como ve no hay nada nuevo, ya está todo inventado.



Sí, está todo inventado. El provocar, agrandar y explotar conflictos donde no los había (o eran algo relativamente menor), usando como palanca regionalismos o particularismos, malmetiendo y manipulando, amén de regando convenientemente el proceso con abundante dinero (sacado de la nada), para obtener beneficio propio también es algo ya inventado. Determinadas naciones y sobre todo determinados grupos étnicos son verdaderos artistas en su uso. A todos los niveles.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Abr 2022)

En Rusia se ha desarrollado una situación paradójica. Tras la suspensión del suministro de litio por parte de Chile y Argentina, nuestra industria se vio amenazada. Al mismo tiempo, las reservas de este metal en los yacimientos rusos bien podrían ser suficientes para satisfacer las necesidades internas.
Los mayores proveedores de litio del mundo en la actualidad son Chile, Argentina, Bolivia, China y Australia. La propia China tiene una gran demanda de esta materia prima, Australia nunca nos la ha suministrado, y Chile y Argentina en la víspera suspendieron la cooperación con Rusia en esta área.

Como resultado, nos quedamos con un proveedor, Bolivia, que no es suficiente para satisfacer las necesidades de nuestra industria. Al mismo tiempo, en este caso, no solo estamos hablando de la creación de baterías, sino también de la energía nuclear, la producción de microelectrónica y productos militares.

Sin embargo, Rusia ya tiene algunas opciones para solucionar el problema que ha surgido. En particular, en 2019, Gazprom comenzó a desarrollar un proyecto para la extracción de litio de las salmueras hidrominerales del depósito Kovykta en la región de Irkutsk. El lanzamiento del proyecto debería tener lugar este año.

Además, en 2017, NUST MISIS anunció el lanzamiento de la primera instalación experimental del mundo para la producción de compuestos de litio a partir de desechos de depósitos de fluorita y fuentes de corriente de iones de litio agotadas. La instalación está ubicada en el Territorio de Primorsky y se espera que pueda extraer hasta 40 mil toneladas de litio de los vertederos de los depósitos del Territorio de Ussuri en 20 años.

Finalmente, este año debía comenzar la producción de compuestos de litio a partir de materias primas de hidrocarburos por parte de Irkutsk Oil Company. Pero el proyecto se topó con obstáculos burocráticos.

Por lo tanto, Rusia ya está comenzando a deshacerse con confianza de la dependencia del litio. Pero esto nos llevará algún tiempo.


----------



## visaman (21 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> JAQUE MATE
> El 24 de Febrero 1 rublo costaba 0.012 dolares y 56 dias despues cuesta ...0.012 .
> El 24 de Febrero 1 euro costaba 1.12 dolares y 56 dias despues cuesta 1.08 ( 4 centavos menos )
> El rublo ha aguantado un 3.5 % MEJOR que el dolar los efectos de la Guerra . Y con esta afirmacion Su Senoria , pido para mi cliente la total absolucion y una indemnizacion de 1 millon de pivx en un wallet no confiscabe en jurisdiccion rusa , bielorrusa o cubana



ala zafra la caña que vas por vago no maleante


----------



## NS 4 (21 Abr 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> El espectáculo mas bochornoso que he contemplado ha sido tener que ver prácticamente a la totalidad del Congreso de Diputados Español levantarse a aplaudir a ese ..... de Zelenski, pues el que no lo hizo fué disculpado y lo aceptó.
> Con este nivel político... estamos perdidos.



Da idea del estado del pais...y de la sociedad...


----------



## computer_malfuction (21 Abr 2022)

Antonio ya está en Kiev.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Octubrista (21 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *En casi todo el mundo occidental...* se sufre en estos momentos una censura brutal...!! a todo aquello que hable en favor de rusia... obviamente estimulado por g*USA*nia...!!



En el mundo "occidental" la libertad es tal, que hay gabinete de censura previa hasta en la gala de los Oscars.

Que haya un equipo de personas controlando con un par de minutos lo que acontece y con el botón preparado para cortar, debería de despertar la mente de, al menos, una pequeña minoría, aunque para otros es más cómodo seguir en Matrix.


----------



## visaman (21 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> En la frontera ucraniana no hay absolutamente nada además.
> Hasta llegar a Chernihiv o a Kiev.
> O más abajo hasta kharkov.
> Y cuando digo nada es nada.
> ...



de todos modos modos con lo grande que es aquello imagino que en esta segunda fase primero acabaran con las bolsas y lo ideal seria rodear ciudades y ganar terreno a base de columnas de maniobra, para minimizar bajas, en fin ya se vera


----------



## mazuste (21 Abr 2022)

El sistema está en modo de trastorno terminal y por eso busca la guerra
como una opción de renacimiento.

Es decir, busca eliminar mercancía-gente, en mayor cantidad que destruyó
I y II guerra mundial, pero esta vez les cuesta mucho inventar un enemigo.

Por ejemplo: los poderosos diseñaron y produjeron el nazismo/fascismo,
le dieron una bandera, un ejército, un himno, una simbología, y todos los 
símbolos coloniales que pudieron insertar y le dieron vida a ese monstruo.
Así consiguieron prorrogar su dominación anteriormente y así piensan
repetir la terapia que entonces les funcionó.


----------



## capitán almeida (21 Abr 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


> Antonio ya está en Kiev.



por favor tito vlado lanza ahora el topol


----------



## computer_malfuction (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Argentium (21 Abr 2022)

Atención!!!
*Inventarios de petróleo crudo de la EIA de EE. UU. Actual -8,02 millones (pronóstico 3 meses, anterior 9,382 millones) El WTI se fortaleció*
21:24 || 20/04/2022


----------



## crocodile (21 Abr 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Vómito y asco , Antonio Sánchez , cuántos millones te han ingresado en tus cuentas ?


----------



## Impresionante (21 Abr 2022)

Que bueno!

Ahora los chinos se pueden permitir ser árbitros en los conflictos internacionales. Es tal la degradación que es así.

. Xi Jinping: "Los países de todo el mundo son como pasajeros a bordo del mismo barco, la idea de arrojar a alguno por la borda no es aceptable"


----------



## visaman (21 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pakistán es un estado absurdo que se basa en el fanatismo musulmán y el ejército, es cada vez más el campo de batalla de una guerra soterrada entre USA y China. Los chinos necesitan el Baluchistán para sacar al mar ferrocarriles y autopistas y los americanos quieren estar ahí para controlar a los indios. Ese juego a dos bandas , parecido al que de otra manera juega Erdogan, no podrá durar indefinidamente. Supongo que de USA habrán prometido trigo barato, que es clave para la estabilidad del país.



tardara mas o menos pero habrá una guerra pakistan india y costara millones de muertos


----------



## Impresionante (21 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Vómito y asco , Antonio Sánchez , cuántos millones te han ingresado en tus cuentas ?



Ppsoevox apoyando a Sánchez en ésto


----------



## mazuste (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Arraki (21 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es una de las características del movimiento woke, la infantilización de la sociedad. La reacción de Psaki es propia de una niña pequeña, que se disgusta y llora porque no le han comprado la Barbie que quería. Ellos, como los críos de cinco años, sólo piensan en si mismos, y los demás tienen que adaptarse a sus deseos. Se hará lo que ellos quieran.
> 
> Lo ves en muchos de esos políticos, periodistas, barbitas de las agencias de verificación, etc; se comportan como criajos malcriados, no respetan a los demás. Sus sentimientos priman sobre todas las cosas, son superiores y han de ser impuestos por las buenas o por las malas, y si no te gusta pues te jodes. Una persona normal tiende a pensar que esa gente está mal de la cabeza, y no anda desencaminado.



Y se creen de izquierdas y progresista cuando ese odio hacia el hombre blanco que puede ser sino nazi..

Por haber nacido hombre, heterosexual y blanco tengo una cuenta pendiente con nadie? Es que es automutilación y odio a uno mismo. Más que de nazis es de locos


----------



## orcblin (21 Abr 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



día clave...
prevee que caiga el dombas en 2 días. lo que no pueda hacer nuestro antonio...


----------



## risto mejido (21 Abr 2022)

joder como lo clava el antonio, cuidado que lo mismo hasta es pow de los prorrusos , a este paso capitula el farlopenski con antonio al lado ,
es gafe total

de todas maneras que no le pase nada a antonio, hace falta gente como el en el mundo


----------



## mazuste (21 Abr 2022)

¡¡Que pesadez!!
Kiev son los padres...
Repitan conmigo: es Resovia...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Abr 2022)

Después de Pablo Lira parece que los nazis van a por Patrick Lancaster


----------



## Impresionante (21 Abr 2022)

*Bloquear las importaciones rusas de petróleo y gas significaría hara-kiri para Europa, dice Le Pen*
_
No podemos cometer hara-kiri con la esperanza de lastimar a Rusia, dijo el candidato presidencial de la Agrupación Nacional Francesa_

PARÍS, 21 de abril. /TASS/. La candidata presidencial de la Agrupación Nacional Francesa, Marine Le Pen, cree que bloquear las importaciones de petróleo y gas de Rusia significaría hara-kiri para Europa, pero no dañaría a la propia Rusia.

“No podemos cometer hara-kiri con la esperanza de lastimar a Rusia”, dijo durante un debate televisado con el presidente francés Emmanuel Macron el miércoles por la noche.


----------



## raptors (21 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> 09:54 am



_"ProfeInsti"_ es alias del profesor bacterio


----------



## raptors (21 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> T80BV drift



Parecen chechenos...


----------



## Arraki (21 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> en España en la batalla del ebro los generales iban al frente de las tropas y a lo largo de al historia asi ha sido



Mochila roja no es general. Seguramente comandante, pues se le ve mandando por igual a carros que infantería.
Los comandantes rusos serán los que más cerca del frente vas a encontrar de toda la guerra moderna. Por mi parte estaría más tranquilo con mochila roja no tan enfrascado en la batalla y si más cerca del puesto de mando pero ya se le ve que este es de los que necesita estar con sus hombres...


----------



## Bishop (21 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Visto en el telegram de Anna News:
> 
> 
> Ucrania ha tomado una decisión y ahora está pidiendo a la UE asistencia militar específica: 100.000 millones de dólares. Con el número e indicación de modelos.
> ...



Claro que sí. Con cargo a la visa. Y mañana lo tienen en casa enviado por Amazon.

¿De dónde va a salir toda esa pasta? En el caso que se lo den, claro. Porque se lo quieran dar, quienes y a ver de dónde lo sacan.

Es una pregunta retórica. Todos tenemos claro de dónde va a salir.


----------



## visaman (21 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Eso no es nada.... porque Priscila Reina del Desierto tiene bastantes tanques, entre otros M1A2 americanos que no son faciles de joder y nuestros misiles portatiles estan ahora mismo la mitad capturados por los rusos, y los demas en las areas tribales de Pakistan vendiendose en puestos de contrabandista a 200 dolares la unidad.
> 
> Por suerte no les hemos enviado los C-100 Alcotán (equivalentes al NLAW anglo), ni los misiles Rafael Spike. Menos mal que Sánchez no tiene ni puta idea de armamento y algun buen samaritano en intendencia del ejercito ha aprovechado para jubilar los C-90 que tienen ya 30 años y las Ameli que no sirven para nada y nunca llegaron a sustituir las FN y las MG.



de todos modos para futuras invasiones de Europa los chechenos están entrenados como fuerza de despliegue rápida con fregonetas tácticas con motores con oxido nitroso disparando manpads decomisados a cascoporro contra las fuerzas blindadas OTAN va ser una masacre del copon


----------



## Impresionante (21 Abr 2022)

Globalistas, vaya mundo de mierda que estáis dejando.


Wimbledon prohíbe al tenista número 2 del mundo, solo porque es ruso. Esto es locura en una escala completamente nueva


----------



## visaman (21 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> este ya se vio pero retomo:



la rusa le da le beso con ganas le debe dar unos meneos al rusito de miedo, asi de flaco esta


----------



## Impresionante (21 Abr 2022)

Un ejército ganador no explosiona puentes


----------



## visaman (21 Abr 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



raro raro el IPP es el INDICE DEL PRECIO de las PUTAS


----------



## Impresionante (21 Abr 2022)

*. **Mariúpol es tomado bajo control del Ejército ruso, informa el ministro de Defensa*


----------



## Bulldozerbass (21 Abr 2022)

Viricida dijo:


> Vaya. La "ejperta" en el Gulag...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk



No entiendo tu respuesta. ¿Ejperta en el gulag? ¿quién, Miller? ¿es gay o algo?


----------



## Michael_Knight (21 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ppsoevox apoyando a Sánchez en ésto



Deberían, se llama patriotismo y sentido de Estado, no ha ido Sánchez, ha ido el presidente del gobierno español, ha ido España.


----------



## computer_malfuction (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## maxkuiper (21 Abr 2022)

Mariupol ha caido, repito Mariupol ha caido camaradas.


----------



## ksa100 (21 Abr 2022)

maxkuiper dijo:


> Mariupol ha caido, repito Mariupol ha caido camaradas.



Os recuerdo que Mariupol es más pequeño que Murcia...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Abr 2022)

Putin ordena bloquear la zona industrial y detener el ataque…








Путин приказал отменить штурм "Азовстали" - ТАСС


Президент объяснил свой приказ соображениями сохранения жизни российских военных




tass.ru





Pasteleo del bueno…¿Quién o qué habrá ahí dentro?


----------



## faraico (21 Abr 2022)

Meeting of Putin and Shoigu. The main thing.

▪Shoigu:

Mariupol has been taken under control. About 2 thousand Ukrainian militants are blocked on the territory of Azovstal.

More than 142 thousand civilians were evacuated from the city.

The militants covered themselves with civilians during the retreat, driving them out of the half-blocks of houses.

It takes 3-4 days to complete the operation at Azovstal. 

▪Putin:

All those who surrendered in Mariupol are guaranteed life.

The President called the storming of the industrial zone "Azovstal" in Mariupol inappropriate, ordered to cancel it.

"There is no need to climb into the catacombs, it is necessary to block the industrial zone in Azovstal so that a fly does not fly by."


----------



## Impresionante (21 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Deberían, se llama patriotismo y sentido de Estado, no ha ido Sánchez, ha ido el presidente del gobierno español, ha ido España.



Sentido de estado apoyar a un estado fallido tras golpe de estado en 2014?

No, eso es pleitesía e inmoralidad.


----------



## Trajanillo (21 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Después de Gonzalo Lira parece que los nazis van a por Patrick Lancaster



Y la tipa esa yanqui que va denunciando a sus colegas, a esa no va a pagar por sus crimenes chivatiles?


----------



## visaman (21 Abr 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


> Antonio ya está en Kiev.



falcon derribado gran pelicula


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> El SS-30 Sarmat es un misil superpesado, es el sustituto del famoso SS-18 Satán (denominado así por EEUU) de la Guerra Fria. Tiene como este la capacidad de llevar un montón de ojivas nucleares maniobrables y señuelos o incluso gliders hipersónicos Avangarde.
> 
> En principio, no es novedoso en cuanto a su carga, los Rusos tienen otros misiles capaces de llevar el mismo tipo de carga pero no la misma cantidad, 10 toneladas de armamento.
> 
> ...



No es por hacer la rosca, pero sinceramente me parece un lujo tener a alguien en el hilo capaz de explicar estas cosas. Sube el nivel del foro un COJÓN.
Gracias.


----------



## K0laps0 (21 Abr 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Meeting of Putin and Shoigu. The main thing.
> 
> ▪Shoigu:
> 
> ...




Bueno pues Mariupol estaría, el perder tropas intentando entrar en la planta es una locura ya que es una ratonera que supondría asumir muchísimas bajas estando ya cercados en una zona industrial, basicamente es reforzar las salidas de la zona, si quieren salir ya les esperamos y si quieren morir de hambre o sed pues ellos eligen. Se liberan tropas de asalto para otros frente y a otra cosa.


----------



## EGO (21 Abr 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> Os recuerdo que Mariupol es más pequeño que Murcia...



Pero si aun quedan 2000 tios de Azov que pueden salir cada dia a cazar mongoloides.

El enano tiene prisas por presentar algun exito al pueblo ruso antes del 9 de mayo.Seguro que montan algun circo-desfile en Mariupol mientras aun le caen granadas de mortero.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (21 Abr 2022)

*Putin cancela asalto a planta siderúrgica y en su lugar ordena bloqueo*
El presidente Vladimir Putin ha ordenado al ejército ruso que cancele los planes para asaltar la planta siderúrgica de Mariupol, donde se esconden las últimas tropas ucranianas que quedan.
En cambio, quiere que esté bloqueado de forma segura para que incluso "una mosca" no pueda pasar desapercibida.
Putin ha dicho que Rusia garantiza la vida de quienes abandonen las instalaciones y que serán tratados con respeto.
Le dio las órdenes anteriores a Sergei Shoigu, su ministro de Defensa, quien previamente le había dicho a Putin que más de 2.000 combatientes ucranianos seguían escondidos en la enorme planta.
Se cree que muchos civiles, posiblemente más de 1.000, también están atrapados allí.
El presidente ruso tiene "éxito" para sus tropas en hacerse con el control de la ciudad portuaria.


----------



## K0laps0 (21 Abr 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> Os recuerdo que Mariupol es más pequeño que Murcia...



Si, pero estaba defendida por 30.000 efectivos que no es una broma, y los que quedan estan en su maravillosa carcel industrial subterranea, ya saldran ya....


----------



## Trajanillo (21 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Pero si aun quedan 2000 tios de Azov que pueden salir cada dia a cazar mongoloides.
> 
> El enano tiene prisas por presentar algun exito al pueblo ruso antes del 9 de mayo.Seguro que montan algun circo-desfile en Mariupol mientras aun le caen granadas de mortero.



Tu crees que no van a cerrar las posibles salidas o dejar solo unas cuantas que estarán vigiladas? Se han metido en una ratonera y ahora a ver como salen.


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Abr 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Putin cancela asalto a planta siderúrgica y en su lugar ordena bloqueo*
> El presidente Vladimir Putin ha ordenado al ejército ruso que cancele los planes para asaltar la planta siderúrgica de Mariupol, donde se esconden las últimas tropas ucranianas que quedan.
> En cambio, quiere que esté bloqueado de forma segura para que incluso "una mosca" no pueda pasar desapercibida.
> Putin ha dicho que Rusia garantiza la vida de quienes abandonen las instalaciones y que serán tratados con respeto.
> ...



Es lo más prudente y humanitario, los que quedan ahí ya no suponen una amenaza, bien hecho.


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Pero si aun quedan 2000 tios de Azov que pueden salir cada dia a cazar mongoloides.
> 
> El enano tiene prisas por presentar algun exito al pueblo ruso antes del 9 de mayo.Seguro que montan algun circo-desfile en Mariupol mientras aun le caen granadas de mortero.



Ahora dilo sin llorar....como soléis decir los campurrianos otánicos.


----------



## Azrael_II (21 Abr 2022)

maxkuiper dijo:


> Mariupol ha caido, repito Mariupol ha caido camaradas.



Y lA acería?


----------



## K0laps0 (21 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Pero si aun quedan 2000 tios de Azov que pueden salir cada dia a cazar mongoloides.
> 
> El enano tiene prisas por presentar algun exito al pueblo ruso antes del 9 de mayo.Seguro que montan algun circo-desfile en Mariupol mientras aun le caen granadas de mortero.



me da que poca capacidad operativa van a tener los 2000 que quedan fuera se los bunqueres subterraneos con el cerco bien afianzado, basicamente estan en una prision por muy armados que esten, y una prision a la que no van a entrar suministros de ningún tipo, tarde o temprano rendiran por inanición o sed


----------



## K0laps0 (21 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Y lA acería?



Convertida en carcel de facto para los que quedan ahí


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Abr 2022)

K0laps0 dijo:


> me da que poca capacidad operativa van a tener los 2000 que quedan fuera se los bunqueres subterraneos con el cerco bien afianzado, basicamente estan en una prision por muy armados que esten, y una prision a la que no van a entrar suministros de ningún tipo, tarde o temprano rendiran por inanición o sed



Es un asedio medieval…curioso ver tácticas tan antiguas…


----------



## risto mejido (21 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Putin ordena bloquear la zona industrial y detener el ataque…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hombre , alli habra cientos de europeos, esos valen mucho dinero , ademas con que tapen las salidas ,solo tienen que esperar a que se rindan o mueran de hambre , meter a combatientes a luchar ahi adentro es un suicidio

fijate las que se lian en gran hermano entre los concursantes que tienen de todo , imagina un encierro de los de verdad, porque en la carcel dan comida , alli lo van a pasar realmente mal


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Abr 2022)

K0laps0 dijo:


> me da que poca capacidad operativa van a tener los 2000 que quedan fuera se los bunqueres subterraneos con el cerco bien afianzado, basicamente estan en una prision por muy armados que esten, y una prision a la que no van a entrar suministros de ningún tipo, tarde o temprano rendiran por inanición o sed



Cualquiera que intente salir de ahí con intenciones hostiles será eliminado, a no ser que a los rusos se les haya pasado por alto alguna salida secreta...


----------



## NoRTH (21 Abr 2022)

como en el medievo

se rendiran por asedio

me temo que los de Azov van a revivir escenas de stalingrado

donde se llego al canibalismo


----------



## Red Star (21 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Putin ordena bloquear la zona industrial y detener el ataque…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Putin ordena cancelar el asalto a Azovstal*

El presidente explicó su orden con consideraciones para preservar la vida de los militares rusos.

MOSCÚ, 21 de abril. /TASS/. El presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, en una reunión con el jefe del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, Serguéi Shoigu, calificó el jueves de irresponsable el asalto a la zona industrial de Azovstal en Mariupol y ordenó su cancelación.

"Considero desaconsejable la propuesta de asalto a la zona industrial. Ordeno que se cancele", ordenó el Comandante en Jefe. "¡Sí!" - respondió el ministro de Defensa.

Putin explicó su orden con consideraciones de preservación de la vida de los militares rusos. "Este es un caso en el que hay que pensar, es decir, siempre hay que pensar, pero en este caso más aún en preservar la vida y la salud de nuestros soldados y oficiales. No hay necesidad de meterse en esas catacumbas y arrastrarse bajo tierra sobre esas instalaciones industriales de allí", subrayó el Presidente.

"Bloqueen esta zona industrial para que no pase ni una mosca", ordenó.

Putin también dio instrucciones a Shoigu para que vuelva a sugerir a todos los que aún no han depuesto las armas que lo hagan. "La parte rusa garantizará sus vidas y los tratará con dignidad de acuerdo con los instrumentos jurídicos internacionales pertinentes. Todos los heridos recibirán asistencia médica cualificada", dijo el presidente.

Shoigu informó a Putin de que toda Mariupol estaba bajo control, los militantes estaban bloqueados de forma segura en la planta de Azovstal.

Traducción realizada con la versión gratuita del traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator


----------



## risto mejido (21 Abr 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> Os recuerdo que Mariupol es más pequeño que Murcia...



y la aceria mas grande que la ciudad de santander....


----------



## Impresionante (21 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Y lA acería?



O le lanzan termibaricas y los mássmierdas dirían que los rusos malos o les dejan pudriéndose y rindiéndose.


----------



## Michael_Knight (21 Abr 2022)

K0laps0 dijo:


> Bueno pues Mariupol estaría, el perder tropas intentando entrar en la planta es una locura ya que es una ratonera que supondría asumir muchísimas bajas estando ya cercados en una zona industrial, basicamente es reforzar las salidas de la zona, si quieren salir ya les esperamos y si quieren morir de hambre o sed pues ellos eligen. Se liberan tropas de asalto para otros frente y a otra cosa.



Todo forma parte del plan, ayer os parecía una magnífica idea entrar y hoy os parece una magnífica idea no entrar.


----------



## Michael_Knight (21 Abr 2022)

Foto de macho alfa de manual:


----------



## pemebe (21 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Tienes el tweet por ahi...????
> Es por sacarle un pantallazo...





Pensé que lo habría borrado, pero no


----------



## K0laps0 (21 Abr 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> como en el medievo
> 
> se rendiran por asedio
> 
> ...



Grande tu avatar, el puto Druso Loco LEYENDA


----------



## Impresionante (21 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Todo forma parte del plan, ayer os parecía una magnífica idea entrar y hoy os parece una magnífica idea no entrar.



Pero vamos a ver soplapollas.

Si masacran aquello con bombardeos masivos con termibaricas, los globalistas os quejáis. 

Si no lo bombardean y les empujan a la rendición, os quejáis. 

Hay algo por lo que no os quejeis?


----------



## EGO (21 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ahora dilo sin llorar....como soléis decir los campurrianos otánicos.



No os altereis,hombre.

Se que ha sido duro para vosotros esperar casi 60 dias para poder anunciar que el 2º ejercito mas poderoso del mundo ha podido derrotar a un batallon de 5000 milicianos voluntarios NS.Aun quedan 2000 con vida troleando a la horda.

Y yo no soy otanico para nada,pero me cago en la puta madre Rusia por ser otro peon de la juderia internacional siempre usado para matar blancos cristianos.






Aqui masoneando un poco.






Saludos.


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

Según las declaraciones de Putin y Shoigu, el 21 de abril será designado como el segundo día de la liberación de Mariupol.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43986


*Por supuesto, el cese del asalto terrestre no anula el trabajo de la artillería y los pilotos.* 

t.me/boris_rozhin/43985

Para los que no saben leer o escuchar - la cancelación del asalto "frontal" a Azovstal no es en absoluto la cancelación de los ataques aéreos, de misiles y de artillería a Azovstal​​t.me/mig41/16724​​Putin, aceptando el informe de Shoigu :​​"Considero desaconsejable el asalto propuesto a la zona industrial (Azovstal - @Mig41). Ordeno que se cancele. Este es un caso en el que debemos pensar -debemos hacerlo siempre- en preservar la vida y la salud de nuestros soldados y oficiales. No hay necesidad de entrar en estas catacumbas y arrastrarse bajo tierra sobre las instalaciones industriales de allí. Sellen esta zona industrial para que no pase ni una mosca. Invita una vez más a todos los que aún no han depuesto las armas a que lo hagan. La parte rusa garantizará sus vidas y los tratará con dignidad de acuerdo con los instrumentos legales internacionales. Todos los heridos recibirán asistencia médica. La finalización de las operaciones de combate para liberar Mariupol es un éxito. Enhorabuena. Envíe palabras de agradecimiento a las tropas, presente propuestas para premiar a los distinguidos".​​t.me/mig41/16723​


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (21 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> falcon derribado gran pelicula



Sólo que en esta Paco-producción patria la pelea sería para no ir a buscarlo y dejarlo ahí.


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> No os altereis,hombre.
> 
> Se que ha sido duro para vosotros esperar casi 60 dias para poder anunciar que el 2º ejercito mas poderoso del mundo ha podido derrotar a un batallon de 5000 milicianos voluntarios NS.Aun quedan 2000 con vida troleando a la horda.
> 
> ...



Cuando os interesa es el 2º más poderoso, y cuando no, es un ejercito Dimitri...ya.


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

La liberación de Popasna continúa. Los combatientes del LNR avanzan poco a poco hacia el edificio de apartamentos de varias plantas donde se atrincheran los nacionalistas.
"Se acercaron muy despacio y con cuidado porque es uno de los edificios más altos de la ciudad. En este momento, este edificio de nueve plantas ya ha sido dividido en dos bloques de nueve plantas", nos dijo nuestro corresponsal de guerra Vlad @vandrytsa Andrica.

t.me/WarDonbass/58918


----------



## crocodile (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (21 Abr 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> *Putin ordena cancelar el asalto a Azovstal*
> 
> El presidente explicó su orden con consideraciones para preservar la vida de los militares rusos.
> 
> ...



Lo mejor es ver que Shoigu sigue dando órdenes a pesar de haber muerto por ataques al corazón masivos, según nos contaban hace unos días los ingleses


----------



## Roedr (21 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Es un asedio medieval…curioso ver tácticas tan antiguas…



Si fueran gringos no habría ese retraso. Los hubieran gaseado o parecido. O mejor, ni habrían llegado a los bunkers porque el día 0 habrán arrasado toda la ciudad.

Putin ha hecho lo mejor: anteponer la vida de sus soldados.

Difiero del resto de comentarios. Me da la impresión de que los que están atrapados son los que mejor terminarán. Es posible que tengan víveres para muchísimos meses. La situación política pueda cambiar tanto que al final pueden entrar en algún intercambio, o como ejemplo de magnanimidad de Putin en algún movimiento político. A lo mejor incluso Rusia se retira de Mariupol.


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

Putin: Considero inapropiado el asalto propuesto a la zona industrial.
Le ordeno que lo cancele.

S. Shoigu: Sí, lo es.

VLADIMIR PUTIN: Este es un caso en el que tenemos que pensar -quiero decir que siempre tenemos que pensar, pero aún más en este caso- en salvar la vida y la salud de nuestros soldados y oficiales. No es necesario entrar en estas catacumbas y arrastrarse bajo tierra sobre estas instalaciones industriales.
Sellar esta zona industrial para que no vuelen las moscas.

S. Shoigu: Sí, lo hacemos.

V. Putin: Una vez más, pide a los que aún no han depuesto las armas que lo hagan. Rusia garantiza su vida y su trato digno de acuerdo con los actos jurídicos internacionales pertinentes. Todos los heridos recibirán asistencia médica cualificada.
La finalización de las operaciones de combate para liberar Mariupol es un éxito. Te felicito. Transmita las palabras de agradecimiento a las tropas. Le rogamos que presente propuestas para premiar a nuestros distinguidos soldados con premios estatales. Evidentemente, no hay otra forma en estos casos, son premios diferentes, pero quiero que todos ellos sepan: a nuestro entender todos son héroes, a entender de toda Rusia. Todos ellos son héroes.
En este sentido, es necesario garantizar el cumplimiento incondicional de todas las obligaciones sociales con nuestras tropas, especialmente con los heridos y con las familias de nuestros compañeros caídos.
Pero me parece que esto no es suficiente. Tenemos que pensar en medidas de apoyo adicionales y, en algunos casos, pensar en perpetuar la memoria de aquellos de nuestros compañeros que han demostrado un verdadero heroísmo y han sacrificado sus vidas por la vida pacífica de nuestro pueblo en Donbás y por asegurar la vida y la existencia pacífica de la propia Rusia, la existencia pacífica de nuestro país. Estas personas se lo merecían por sus acciones y su actitud ante su juramento.
Para el Ministerio de Defensa, por favor, resuélvanlo. Daré la instrucción pertinente a la Oficina Ejecutiva Presidencial, hablaré con mis colegas de las regiones y ellos realizarán el trabajo pertinente en los municipios rusos.
Por supuesto, tomar el control de un centro tan importante en el sur como Mariupol es un éxito. Te felicito.

S. Shoigu: Gracias, Vladimir Vladimirovich.









Встреча с Министром обороны Сергеем Шойгу


Состоялась рабочая встреча Владимира Путина с Министром обороны Российской Федерации Сергеем Шойгу.




kremlin.ru





t.me/boris_rozhin/43983


----------



## Bartleby (21 Abr 2022)

Parece que Putin apuesta por sitiar Azovstal en vez de asaltarla. 









Putin cancela orden de asalto a la planta de Azovstal, pero mantiene bloqueo


Moscú, 21 abr (EFE).- El presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, canceló hoy la orden de asaltar la acería de Azovstal en Mariúpol, donde quedan pertrechados unos 2.000 defensores ucranianos, a fin de salvar vidas, aunque manteniendo el bloqueo a la zona industrial. "Considero inapropiado el asalto...




www.swissinfo.ch


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Abr 2022)

Un poco mas del pasteleo…
LOS NEGOCIADORES UCRANIANOS, DISPUESTOS A ENTABLAR CONVERSACIONES CON RUSIA
El jefe de la delegación negociadora de Ucrania, David Arahamiya, anunció que él y el asesor de la Oficina del Presidente y también negociador Mykhailo Podoliak están listos para viajar a Mariupol e iniciar conversaciones con Rusia tan pronto como Moscú les confirme la reunión.








Rusia anuncia que ha tomado Mariupol mientras unos 2.000 ucranianos resisten en la acería de Azovstal


El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia asegura que Mariupol ya ha caído en manos de las fuerzas rusas. El presidente Vladimir Putin ha enviado una felicitación al general Shoigu por...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Cosmopolita (21 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Este armamento no vale 100.000 millones USD. Los T-72 polacos (versión M1) que son 100, valen más por su coste de desguace.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Si fueran gringos no habría ese retraso. Los hubieran gaseado o parecido. O mejor, ni habrían llegado a los bunkers porque el día 0 habrán arrasado toda la ciudad.
> 
> Putin ha hecho lo mejor: anteponer la vida de sus soldados.
> 
> Difiero del resto de comentarios. Me da la impresión de que los que están atrapados son los que mejor terminarán. Es posible que tengan víveres para muchísimos meses. La situación política pueda cambiar tanto que al final pueden entrar en algún intercambio, o como ejemplo de magnanimidad de Putin en algún movimiento político. A lo mejor incluso Rusia se retira de Mariupol.



¿Retirarse Rusia de Mariupol después de todas las vidas que ha costado?, sería visto como una traición politica tremenda, no puede hacer eso.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (21 Abr 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> como en el medievo
> 
> se rendiran por asedio
> 
> ...



Eso es exactamente lo que estaba pensando, van a acabar enloquecidos y comiéndose entre ellos. Dios proteja a los civiles encerrados con los azovitas, menudo infierno en vida les ha tocado.


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Abr 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Este armamento no vale 100.000 millones USD. Los T-72 polacos (versión M1) que son 100, valen más por su coste de desguace.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Suena parecido a las exigencias de Franco a Hitler para entrar en el bando de El Eje, un montón de disparates imposibles. Lo malo es que ahora occidente es capaz de ponerse a cumplirlas, mientras Adolfo aún tenía la cabeza más o menos en su sitio, en la UE no hay nadie pilotando.


----------



## arriondas (21 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> No os altereis,hombre.
> 
> Se que ha sido duro para vosotros esperar casi 60 dias para poder anunciar que el 2º ejercito mas poderoso del mundo ha podido derrotar a un batallon de 5000 milicianos voluntarios NS.Aun quedan 2000 con vida troleando a la horda.
> 
> ...



Los de Azov no dejan de ser quinquis, gentuza. Como el UÇK o los neoustashas croatas en los 90. Encima financiados por los de siempre.

Que la ideología no nos nuble el juicio.


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Retirarse Rusia de Mariupol después de todas las vidas que ha costado?, sería visto como una traición politica tremenda, no puede hacer eso.



No se designa un día para celebrar la Liberación de la ciudad si se tiene intención de retirarse.
Son sueños húmedos del Imperio y sus nazis.
Y dudo que permitan una reunión los con "negociadores" en la ciudad. Si quieren reunirse tienen Bielorrusia o Turquia.


----------



## csainz (21 Abr 2022)

las bolsas del mundo suben, sanchez va y anuncia que reabre la embajada.... Venga! estos ya saben que se acaba la guerra!


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

Según informes de Bild, Alemania cortará los suministros de armas a Ucrania y cancelará las entregas de armas pesadas. Supuestamente por el escándalo de Steinmeier, que no fue llamado a Ucrania.
Merkel (aunque estaba lejos de ser una figura independiente) hace que los actuales jefes alemanes parezcan patéticos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/43992


----------



## capitán almeida (21 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



contra el vicio de pedir....


----------



## maxkuiper (21 Abr 2022)

csainz dijo:


> las bolsas del mundo suben, sanchez va y anuncia que reabre la embajada.... Venga! estos ya saben que se acaba la guerra!



Volvera ahora la septima ola ??? Porque el virus ha mutado muchisimo mientras estabamos distraidos.


----------



## capitán almeida (21 Abr 2022)

Tan difícil ye tapar todos los furacos de la acería esa de los cojones y que se queden a vivir en fragelrock?


----------



## Octubrista (21 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los de Azov no dejan de ser quinquis, gentuza. Como el UÇK o los neoustashas croatas en los 90. Encima financiados por los de siempre.
> 
> Que la ideología no nos nuble el juicio.



Escoria reclutada entre los fanáticos de los campos de fútbol. Si no les financiaran los oligarcas nacionalistas, a modo de pistoleros baratos, estarían muriéndose por las esquinas, drogados y alcoholizados.


----------



## maxkuiper (21 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Tan difícil ye tapar todos los furacos de la acería esa de los cojones y que se queden a vivir en fragelrock?


----------



## Cosmopolita (21 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Retirarse Rusia de Mariupol después de todas las vidas que ha costado?, sería visto como una traición politica tremenda, no puede hacer eso.



Claro que puede. Desde la Gran Purga de años 30, el ejército sabe que manda Kremlin y no ellos.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NoRTH (21 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Según informes de Bild, Alemania cortará los suministros de armas a Ucrania y cancelará las entregas de armas pesadas. Supuestamente por el escándalo de Steinmeier, que no fue llamado a Ucrania.
> Merkel (aunque estaba lejos de ser una figura independiente) hace que los actuales jefes alemanes parezcan patéticos.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/43992



yo he currado en Alemania durante 3 años

van directos al muro y sin frenos 

el mito aleman es eso un puto mito


----------



## Arraki (21 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Y lA acería?



La acería es una cárcel en la que se han metido ellos solitos. Las cárceles entran dentro del control de la ciudad


----------



## mazuste (21 Abr 2022)

Mi impresión es que se está negociando la rendición.


----------



## Cosmopolita (21 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Según informes de Bild, Alemania cortará los suministros de armas a Ucrania y cancelará las entregas de armas pesadas. Supuestamente por el escándalo de Steinmeier, que no fue llamado a Ucrania.
> Merkel (aunque estaba lejos de ser una figura independiente) hace que los actuales jefes alemanes parezcan patéticos.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/43992



Steinmeier se lo ha ganado.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bartleby (21 Abr 2022)

Acabo de leer a una periodista que Mariupol no habrá caído hasta que no se tome Azovstal. la realidad es que no sabe lo que es un sitio en un contexto de guerra. los sitios se suelen producir cuando la zona ya ha sido tomada y los que quedan de la parte derrotada se atrincheran en una zona, el ejercito que ha cumplido con su cometido tiene dos opciones, o arrasar o cercar, generalmente se opta por la segunda, dando la oportunidad de que algunos se rindan. El sitio muchas veces se produce por falta de comunicación con mandos superiores que no les dan la orden de rendirse para salvar un mayor número de vidas. Me viene a la cabeza el cerco a la iglesia de Baler en Filipinas y la de veces que hubo que decir a Martín Cerezo que la batalla ya había acabado.


----------



## faraico (21 Abr 2022)

no levanta el MOEX.....


----------



## ksa100 (21 Abr 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> y la aceria mas grande que la ciudad de santander....



Y conectada con el resto del municipio por decenas de túneles de canalizaciones de calefacción, tendidos eléctricos, telefonía y alcantarillado. Desde la óptica de la ciudad media Paco española con una mierda de instalaciones urbanas no visualizamos cómo son las cosas en otros lugares. No me extrañaría nada que los atrincherados pudieran estar recibiendo víveres y armas como si nada e incluso que los propios militares pudieran entrar y salir como si nada.


----------



## capitán almeida (21 Abr 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> Y conectada con el resto del municipio por decenas de túneles de canalizaciones de calefacción, tendidos eléctricos, telefonía y alcantarillado. Desde la óptica de la ciudad media Paco española con una mierda de instalaciones urbanas no visualizamos cómo son las cosas en otros lugares. No me extrañaría nada que los atrincherados pudieran estar recibiendo víveres y armas como si nada e incluso que los propios militares pudieran entrar y salir como si nada.



si ome sí por eso fueron en heliccópteros a sacalos, seguro que salen al dya a hacer la compra


----------



## Irene Adler (21 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Que os parece lo que ha pedido san zelenski despues de meterse 1 gramo a cara de perro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se le ha olvidado pedirse a Mbappe y a Haaland para el Dinamo de Kiev, como dijo algún conforero que no soy capaz de recordar en los primeros días de la guerra


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ksa100 (21 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> si ome sí por eso fueron en heliccópteros a sacalos, seguro que salen al dya a hacer la compra



pues mira, no me extrañaría nada.


----------



## NoRTH (21 Abr 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> Y conectada con el resto del municipio por decenas de túneles de canalizaciones de calefacción, tendidos eléctricos, telefonía y alcantarillado. Desde la óptica de la ciudad media Paco española con una mierda de instalaciones urbanas no visualizamos cómo son las cosas en otros lugares. No me extrañaría nada que los atrincherados pudieran estar recibiendo víveres y armas como si nada e incluso que los propios militares pudieran entrar y salir como si nada.



claro por eso intentaron salir en helicoptero varias veces

esto no es la pelicula LA ROCA


----------



## capitán almeida (21 Abr 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> pues mira, no me extrañaría nada.



normal que no te extrañe nada a tí


----------



## mazuste (21 Abr 2022)

_* Ministerio de Defensa ruso...

Unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y de la milicia popular de Lugansk
han tomado el control total de Kremennaya, un bastión de los nacionalistas ucranianos.

Como resultado de las acciones rápidas y coordinadas de las tropas de asalto, 
se evitó la destrucción severa de la infraestructura urbana y de los edificios residenciales.

La aviación operativa-táctica y del ejército de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales rusas golpeó 
durante la noche 20 zonas de concentración de personal y equipo militar ucraniano cerca
de Shnurki, Novonikolaevka y Aleksandrovka.

Las tropas de misiles y la artillería alcanzaron 1.001 activos militares de Ucrania. Entre ellos: 
58 puestos de mando, 
162 posiciones de tiro de la artillería ucraniana y 
771 puntos fuertes y zonas de concentración de personal y equipo militar ucraniano en Mayaki,
Dibrovnoe, Mazanovka, Dolina Krasnopol'e, Velikaya Kamyshevakha, Chervonoe, Vernopol'e, 
Pashkovka, Dmitrovka, Novaya Dmitrovka, Vysokiy, Chernoglazovka, Slatino, Zolochev, Partizanskoe,
Aleksandrovka y Shevchenkovo de la región de Nikolaev.

Los medios de defensa aérea rusos destruyeron 13 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos
cerca de Berezovaya, Brazhkovka, Verkhnetoretskoe, Debrovka, Izyum, Kalinovka, Kiselevka, 
Lozovaya, Novobogdanovka, Novoalexandrovka y Chuvakovka. Además, 1 misil táctico Tochka-U 
fue derribado cerca de Donetskoe.

En total, durante la operación fueron destruidos 
140 aviones 
106 helicópteros, 
511 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 
254 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 
2.410 tanques y otros vehículos de combate blindados, 
262 sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple, 
1.046 artillería de campaña y morteros, *_
*2.259 unidades de vehículos militares especiales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.*

#MoD #Rusia #Ucrania #Informe
@mod_russia_en


----------



## maxkuiper (21 Abr 2022)

Esto llega a su fin camaradas, debemos retomar la senda coronavirica.


----------



## vil. (21 Abr 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> Os recuerdo que Mariupol es más pequeño que Murcia...











Ucrania cierra sus puertos, conflicto amenaza el suministro de granos en la región


Las operaciones en los puertos marítimos de Ucrania han sido suspendidas por las fuerzas militares del país, según mandos




www.larepublica.co





Te pongo un pequeño texto del enlace:

_Maripol, el puerto ucraniano más importante del mar de Azov, atiende principalmente a buques relativamente pequeños de entre 3.000 y 10.000 toneladas de peso muerto. _










¿Por qué es tan importante el puerto de Mariúpol para Ucrania y Rusia?


El puerto de Mariúpol tiene una gran importancia logística para Ucrania, razón por la que Rusia busca incesante su dominio.




thelogisticsworld.com





Nuevo texto para entender un poco de qué va todo esto:

_Este país el 98% de sus granos a través de sus puertos y sólo una parte por ferrocarril, donde los costos son más elevados. _

Pese a quíen pese los rusos están haciendo lo que quieren hacer y dónde saben que es adecuado hacerlo, dado lo que eso supone... hasta el momento no han dado puntada sin hilo y LO QUE es más trágico de todo, lo hacen al ritmo conveniente y con los resultados esperables...

El problema es que mientras ellos consiguen lo que pretenden, quienes financiamos ese pozo sin fondo, PERDEMOS lo INVERTIDO... Y ESO ES UN DESASTRE sin paliativos...


----------



## vettonio (21 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Acabo de leer a una periodista que Mariupol no habrá caído hasta que no se tome Azovstal. la realidad es que no sabe lo que es un sitio en un contexto de guerra. los sitios se suelen producir cuando la zona ya ha sido tomada y los que quedan de la parte derrotada se atrincheran en una zona, el ejercito que ha cumplido con su cometido tiene dos opciones, o arrasar o cercar, generalmente se opta por la segunda, dando la oportunidad de que algunos se rindan. El sitio muchas veces se produce por falta de comunicación con mandos superiores que no les dan la orden de rendirse para salvar un mayor número de vidas. Me viene a la cabeza el cerco a la iglesia de Baler en Filipinas y la de veces que hubo que decir a Martín Cerezo que la batalla ya había acabado.



Y lo del japo que resistió décadas en una isla del Pacífico. Entonces Gusania no ganó en 1945.

Y digo más, Patones y su rey impidieron que la invasión francesa se consumara. No me olvido de Cai, es que me chafaría la boutade.


----------



## Arraki (21 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> No os altereis,hombre.
> 
> Se que ha sido duro para vosotros esperar casi 60 dias para poder anunciar que el 2º ejercito mas poderoso del mundo ha podido derrotar a un batallon de 5000 milicianos voluntarios NS.Aun quedan 2000 con vida troleando a la horda.
> 
> ...



Según las propias fuentes ucras eran 13000 y para que te hagas una idea de los que es el combate urbano, el primer ejército del mundo tardó 2 meses en eliminar la resistencia de la ciudad de Faluya ( de 1500 a 3000 combatientes), cuyos defensores estaban armados con ak47, RPG, chancletas y camisetas de equipos de fútbol. 

Y sin tener miramientos. 

Aproximadamente 50 000 edificios fueron destruidos
9000 comercios, 65 mezquitas, 60 escuelas y toda la infraestructura de la ciudad
El Washington Post informó que piezas de artillería estadounidense dispararon proyectiles con fósforo blanco

la emisora RTI emitió por televisión un documental en el cual denunciaba el uso de FB contra los milicianos y la población civil. Asimismo aseguran que se utilizaron bombas incendiarias Mark 77 en clara violación del _Protocolo III_ del Convenio de Ciertas Armas COnvencionales de 1980.

El 16 de noviembre de 2005, BBC News comunicó que un artículo publicado en el número de marzo-abril de 2005 de la revista _Field Artillery_ (una publicación del ejército estadounidense), confirmaba la utilización de FB durante la batalla. De acuerdo con el artículo, escrito por tres oficiales, el FB resultó ser una munición "efectiva y versátil", utilizada al principio para crear pantallas y al final del combate como una "potente arma psicológica" contra insurgentes bien protegidos a los cuales no podían alcanzar con explosivos de alta potencia, en misiones bautizadas de "agitar y cocer" a los militantes.

Los civiles muertos se contaron por centenares y hay fuentes que hablan de miles


----------



## vil. (21 Abr 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> *Putin ordena cancelar el asalto a Azovstal*
> 
> El presidente explicó su orden con consideraciones para preservar la vida de los militares rusos.
> 
> ...




¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿Para PRESERVAR la vida de los soldados rusos va a parar un ataque a un grupo de soldados bloqueados?????????... a ver, a ver, a ver...

Lo que uno daría por saber mitad de lo que pasa cuando pasa... ¿qué cohones habrá ahí dentro para parar ese ataque???, pero qué cohones hay ahí dentro???...

Esto es especulación:

- A que vamos a ver en los próximos días o semanas cosas más que interesantes de líderes europeos intentando negociar con Putin... me da a mí y es ESPECULACIÓN que tiene agarrado una presa buena ahí adentro y va a NEGOCIAR CON ELLA, se ha parado y se va a mantener a la espera...

Si acierto, en los próximos días vamos a ver intentos de negociación de líderes europeos o cosas similares con la finalidad de "vaya usted a saber qué"....

Iremos viendo...

Putin estoy casi convencido que se le da bien jugar al poker, pero estoy casi seguro de que YO LE GANARÍA... 

Que nadie piense que no tengo ego, eah...


----------



## EGO (21 Abr 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> claro por eso intentaron salir en helicoptero varias veces
> 
> esto no es la pelicula LA ROCA



Pero si helicopteros volaban todos los dias a Mariupol sin que los rusos se pisparan.Llevaban hasta 5 toneladas de suministros y sacaban heridos.

Hasta que un dia sono la flauta para una unidad anti aerea rusa y derribaron un par de ellos.Aqui lo vendisteis como que era un intento desesperado de sacar pesos pesados de la OTAN,pero esos pesos pesados y demas personal otanico ya salieron hace mucho de alli.

Y no me lo invento yo,sino que esa informacion se colgo en este foro...pero como solo leeis la propaganda de los 4 bots rusos pues os enterais del 50% de la guerra.

En azovstal solo quedan milicianos rasos.Los rusos no van a encontrar ningun general de 5 estrellas de EEUU,ni armas atomicas,ni laboratorios secretos ni nada.

Y los de los tuneles es cierto...¿O esque acaso los follacabras del DAESH no tenia tuneles de hasta 20km de largo por donde podian circulaban camiones?


----------



## mazuste (21 Abr 2022)

No lo tengo muy claro, pero parece ser que hay negociaciones que involucrarían
a los cinco miembros permanentes del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU (Rusia, 
China, Reino Unido, Estados Unidos y Francia), que garantizarían la neutralidad
de Ucrania y avalarían la seguridad de Rusia y tal y tal...
Posiblemente, algo se está cociendo y está en sus momentos determinantes.
Veremos... Dijo un ciego...


----------



## Bartleby (21 Abr 2022)

Es evidente que hay civiles en los búnkeres de Azovstal, son civiles como estos niños quienes protegen a los nazis de Azov y no al revés. Lo que dice esta diputada es una auténtica barbaridad. Ucrania no necesita armas para atrincherarse en el sitio de Azovstal y poner en riesgo vidas inocentes como la de la niña del vídeo, llegado este momento, la única acción heroica que cabe por parte de los nazis de Azov es pactar la segura salida de estas personas civiles, niños incluidos poniéndolos a salvo a cambio de entregarse y que se les aplique los convenios que afectan a los prisioneros de guerra. Lo que propone esta diputada, desde su situación posiblemente segura, es una barbaridad y de un egoísmo inadmisible.


----------



## la mano negra (21 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


>



Increíble ¿ Cómo pueden ser tan mendaces y cínicos ? ¿ Qué van a negociar sobre Mariupol ya ? Mariupol es rusa ya . Y los rusos no la van a soltar por nada del mundo . El mar de Azov es ya un lago ruso por completo. Estos canallas se creen sus propias mentiras . El Imperio de la Mentira ha drogado a sus súbditos con tantas mentiras que ya no pueden vivir sin su dosis diaria de supercherías y embustes podridos . No quieren salir de su mundo imaginario de unicornios , depravaciones repugnantes y arco iris que llevan de la tierra al infierno.


----------



## circodelia2 (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (21 Abr 2022)

"Nuestra fuente en el OP dijo que hay 5 centros de entrenamiento en Polonia, donde los soldados ucranianos ahora están entrenados para usar las armas de los países de la OTAN. Esta semana, Estados Unidos comenzó a capacitar a 50 instructores de artillería ucranianos para operar obuses que se transferirán a Ucrania."


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (21 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Que os parece lo que ha pedido san zelenski despues de meterse 1 gramo a cara de perro
> 
> 
> 
> ...




O sea, que al final es este hijo de puta el que quiere invadir Europa en lugar de Putin. Primero desarma los países europeos haciendo pucheros y después los invade con su propio armamento manejado por mercenarios nazis "turbitos", también cortesía de la progre UE.

La derivada de esto es que Putin entonces podría entrar como pedro por su casa en ucrania (con minúscula, puesto que como nación NO existe ni ha existido nunca), ocupada en llegar hasta Lisboa con los leopard alemanes, los F-16 yankis y los misiles israelíes.


----------



## Alvin Red (21 Abr 2022)

Pues los de Azov en Azovstal deben desconocer la historia de la bandera negra.

Nota; Can Fanga = Barcelona


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Fmercury1980 (21 Abr 2022)

*El estado mayor ucraniano afirma que hay planeado un referéndum en Jersón para el 27 de Abril.

*


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Abr 2022)

¿Los rusos distinguen entre GEO y soldados de la OTAN?...a ver si todavía se lleva un misilazo por papanatas este atontao. Además que Kiev debe de estar petao de Speznats, que se ande con ojo con los postureos este gañán.


----------



## WN62 (21 Abr 2022)

India se va alineando más y más con Rusia:








Ukraine from April 12 to April 28: Putin warns West of 'lightning-fast' retaliation


Japan Tobacco eyes sell-off of Russia business; Biden to visit South Korea, Japan in May




asia.nikkei.com


----------



## cryfar74 (21 Abr 2022)

*11:25 hora de Moscú*

⚡ Un giro inesperado en las relaciones entre Alemania y Ucrania. La publicación alemana Bild afirmó que


> _"El canciller alemán Scholz canceló el suministro de armas pesadas a Ucrania"_



Estamos esperando confirmación y detalles.

*11:20 hora de Moscú*
❗ Lo principal tras el informe del Ministro de Defensa S.K. Shoigu al presidente de Rusia V.V. Putin sobre el progreso de la operación militar especial y la liberación de Mariupol:




> _Putin ordenó *cancelar el asalto a Azovstal* : no es conveniente. No necesitas subir a las catacumbas, necesitas *proteger las vidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF* . *La zona debe ser bloqueada *para que "la mosca no vuele", y una vez más brindar la oportunidad de deponer las armas y marcharse._



*11:14 hora de Moscú

⭐⭐Declaración del representante oficial del NM DPR sobre la situación a las 11:00 21/04/2022*
Durante el último día, el enemigo disparó más de 100 proyectiles y minas desde los sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple BM-30 Smerch y BM-21 Grad de 300 y 122 mm, cañones de artillería de 122 mm, morteros de 120 y 82 mm.
♦Las áreas de SIETE asentamientos de la República fueron bombardeadas. Lamentamos informar que como resultado de la agresión ucraniana, DOS niños resultaron heridos, UNO de ellos murió. Un total de DOCE personas resultaron heridas. VEINTITRÉS edificios residenciales, TRES instalaciones de infraestructura civil y DOS vehículos sufrieron daños.
❗Los materiales sobre el hecho de la muerte y lesiones de civiles, daños a la infraestructura fueron transferidos a la Oficina del Fiscal General de la DPR para su inclusión en los casos penales iniciados contra el comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
Los militares de la República Popular de Donetsk, junto con las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, continúan liberando los asentamientos de nuestra República de los invasores ucranianos.
Durante el último día, nuestros militares han destruido CINCUENTA Y SIETE nacionalistas ucranianos, UNA posición de tiro de un mortero de 120 mm, UN tanque, UN vehículo de combate de infantería y DOS vehículos blindados de transporte de personal. Se capturaron UN BMP y DOS vehículos blindados de transporte de personal.

*11:06 UTC

Reunión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, Igor Konashenkov, a partir de las 10:00 horas del 21 de abril de 2022 sobre el progreso de la operación especial en Ucrania*
▪ Unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas y la Milicia Popular de la República de Luhansk tomaron el control total del asentamiento KREMENAYA, que fue convertido en un área fortificada por los nacionalistas ucranianos.
Como resultado de las acciones rápidas y bien coordinadas de los escuadrones de asalto, se evitó la destrucción grave de la infraestructura urbana y los edificios residenciales.

▪ Durante la noche, la aviación operacional-táctica y militar de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia golpeó 20 áreas de concentración de mano de obra y equipo militar ucraniano en las áreas de los asentamientos SHORTKI, NOVONIKOLAYEVKA, ALEKSANDROVKA.

▪Tropas de misiles y artillería realizaron ataques en 1001 objetivos militares de Ucrania en un día.
Entre ellos, 58 puestos de mando, 162 puestos de tiro de la artillería ucraniana fueron atacados y 771 bastiones y áreas de acumulación de mano de obra y equipo militar ucraniano en los asentamientos de MAYAKI, DIBROVNOE, MAZANOVKA, DOLINA KRASNOPOLIA, VELIKAYA KAMYSHEVAKHA, CHERNOPOLIE, PASHKOVKA, DMITROVKA , NUEVA DMITROVKA, VYSOKY, CHERNOGLAZOVKA, SLATINO, ZOLOCHEV, PARTISAN, ALEKSANDROVKA, y también SHEVCHENKOVO de la región de Nikolaev.

▪ Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos destruyeron 13 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos en las áreas de los asentamientos de BEREZOVAYA, BRAZHKOVKA, VERKHNETORETSKOE, DEBROVKA, IZYUM, KALYNOVKA, KISELEVKA, LOZOVAYA, NOVOBOGDANOVKA, NOVOOLEKSANDROVKA y CHUVAKOVKA.
Además, en la región de DONETSKOE, un misil táctico ucraniano "Tochka-U" fue derribado en el aire.

▪ En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, se han destruido:
- 140 aeronaves,
- 106 helicópteros,
- 511 vehículos aéreos no tripulados,
- 254 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos,
- 2410 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate,
- 262 instalaciones de sistemas de lanzamiento múltiple de cohetes,
- 1046 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros,
- 2259 unidades de vehículos militares especiales.

*10:57 UTC

❗ Informe del Ministro de Defensa S.K. Shoigu al presidente de Rusia V.V. Putin sobre el progreso de la operación militar especial y la liberación de Mariupol*
▪Se toma Mariupol. El semillero de resistencia permanece en Azovstal. 1.478 personas se rindieron, más de 2.000 militantes fueron bloqueados en el territorio de la planta. El ambiente en la ciudad es tranquilo. Puedes comenzar a establecer una vida pacífica. Se necesitan de 3 a 4 días para derrotar al grupo en Azovstal. 
Putin ordenó cancelar el asalto a Azovstal: no es conveniente. No hay necesidad de subir a las catacumbas, debes proteger las vidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF. La zona debe ser bloqueada para que "la mosca no vuele", y una vez más brindar la oportunidad de deponer las armas y marcharse.
▪ Se realizó interacción con Vereshchuk sobre acciones humanitarias. Todas las organizaciones humanitarias fueron notificadas sobre todas las acciones humanitarias. Se proporcionó información de silencio. 142 mil ciudadanos fueron evacuados.
▪ En los últimos dos días, en nombre de Putin, se han abierto regularmente corredores humanitarios para la salida de civiles que podrían estar en Azovstal. Las cámaras se instalaron y la transmisión fue en vivo. Nadie salió de Azovstal. 
▪Putin felicitó a las tropas por su éxito en la liberación de Mariupol. Ordenó presentar personal para premios. Todos los participantes fueron llamados "héroes en el entendimiento de toda Rusia". Es necesario asegurar la implementación de todas las garantías sociales e introducir medidas de apoyo adicionales. La memoria de los caídos debe perpetuarse.
"Estas personas se lo merecen con sus acciones y su actitud ante el juramento".

*02:19 UTC*

Fabricante de diversos productos militares, incl. motores para misiles de crucero Calibre, la empresa UEC-Saturn (Rybinsk, región de Yaroslavl) está contratando a 500 trabajadores en 50 especialidades. Esto se debe al "crecimiento en los volúmenes de producción".

*00:41 UTC*

❗ El enemigo continúa intentando atacar Donetsk: explosiones de misiles de defensa aérea sobre la capital de la RPD

*00:01 hora de Moscú*
Con respecto a la situación en la dirección de Zaporozhye, hay datos contradictorios que deben confirmarse mañana:


> _En el informe de la mañana de la sede de la RPD, se informó que la aldea de Novoselka fue liberada, que se encuentra exactamente entre Temirovka y Velikaya Novoselka, que nos interesan.
> En el informe vespertino, los ucranianos afirman que los rusos avanzan precisamente hacia el oeste, hacia Temirovka. En Velyka Novoselka a las 19:00, según informes locales, está relativamente tranquilo.
> Los ucranianos también anuncian una evacuación de emergencia de las aldeas al norte de Novoselka liberada: Shevchenko, Voskresenka, Kamyshevakha, Volnoe Pole, Privolnoe, Burlatskoe y Aleksandrohrad.
> Esperamos más anuncios oficiales. Quizás los nuestros pudieron encontrar un lugar conveniente para ingresar a la autopista Donetsk-Zaporozhye._


----------



## El_neutral (21 Abr 2022)

¿Veis factible que los ukros de Azovstal organicen un ataque relámpago para escapar?

Obviamente no me refiero ahora mismo, sino a dentro de unos días, cuando Rusia haya retirado la mayoría de tropas de Mariúpol y sólo haya un pequeño contingente para controlar la fábrica.


----------



## amcxxl (21 Abr 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> *El estado mayor ucraniano afirma que hay planeado un referéndum en Jersón para el 27 de Abril.
> 
> *



Primero elecciones, luego declaracion de Republica Popular, despues referendum, y no solo en Kherson


----------



## cryfar74 (21 Abr 2022)

" _Putin ordenó *cancelar el asalto a Azovstal* : no es conveniente. No necesitas subir a las catacumbas, necesitas *proteger las vidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF* . *La zona debe ser bloqueada *para que "la mosca no vuele", y una vez más brindar la oportunidad de deponer las armas y marcharse._ "


Definitivamente debe haber algo gordo allí dentro. No creo hayan simplemente civiles.

Imagino la prioridad ahora sea identificar todas las salidas de ventilación, para como se dice "no vuele ninguna mosca" y ayudar a decidirse a los que están dentro.


----------



## Teuro (21 Abr 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Ucrania no puede ceder el donbass (o Crimea) porque Ucrania no tiene el donbass (o Crimea). De hecho, con los primeros llevan 8 años bombardeando sus poblaciones sin conseguir nada. Con Crimea ni se han acercado en este tiempo.
> 
> A la gente del donbass les da igual lo que ponga un papel (que esa zona pertenece a Ucrania), cuando los propios ucranianos no les consideran de su país y son los primeros en no respetar lo que ponen los papeles (acuerdos de Minsk). Y con Crimea sucede lo mismo, a los rusos les da igual que Alemania o su puta madre no reconozca ese territorio como ruso. De facto lo es, al 100%. Tan rusa como Moscú.
> 
> Una buena forma de haber evitado la salida definitiva del donbass, era por ejemplo, no haberlos atacado. Y menos aun después de haber perdido la guerra civil del 2015. Los ucranianos del oeste se han venido arriba porque les regalaron el oido y se van quedar sin el donbass, sin Crimea, sin Jersón y todo lo que Rusia sea capaz de tomar. Tuvieron la oportunidad de ser un puente entre europa y rusia se van a quedar en la irrelevancia si es que no termina desapareciendo como Estado sustituido por 10 repúblicas de su padre y madre.



En algún momento deberá Rusia convencer a Ucrania que firme un papelito donde reconozca la soberanía de Rusia sobre Crimea. Es un puro formalismo, pero es imprescindible para que la "Comunidad Internacional" acepte la cesión y la legalización de esta. Tenemos el ejemplo del Sáhara Español, invadido por Marruecos en 1975 y que lleva Marruecos desde entonces como loca para legalizar ese territorio como suyo. Lo que acaba de conseguir ahora con el reconocimiento de España de su soberanía es un segundo paso, todavía le queda el más complicado con algún tipo de acuerdo con el Frente Polisario y Argelia. Puede tardar, pero es un hecho cada día más consumado. Lo mismo con Crimea, que Ucrania podría ceder en caso de acuerdo con Rusia.


----------



## Arraki (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Abu-Yunis (21 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Eso es exactamente lo que estaba pensando, van a acabar enloquecidos y comiéndose entre ellos. Dios proteja a los civiles encerrados con los azovitas, menudo infierno en vida les ha tocado.



Los adictos al captagón tendrán un buen mono en cuanto se les acaben las existencias. Igualmente los adictos al vodka.


----------



## amcxxl (21 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> " _Putin ordenó *cancelar el asalto a Azovstal* : no es conveniente._



esto me huele a mamoneo con los oligarcas, en concreto con el sionista Akhmetov

lo que tiene que hacer es arrasar la planta con todos los nazis dentro, y de paso arruinar al cerdo de Akhmetov, de hecho deberian liquidarle es el mayor culpable de lo de Mariupol

el hecho de que la ciudad no fuera retenida en 2014 tambien olia muy mal, dado que Akhmetov la necesitaba fuera de la ROD para seguir exportando a la UE

si se hubiera conservado Mariupol en la RPD en 2014 se habria evitado la tragedia de su secuestro por los nazis de Azov


----------



## McRotor (21 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> que los oblast de zaporozhie y jersón serán anexionados ni cotiza, son imprescindibles para el agua de crimea, el dombas ni te cuento a partir de ahí dependerá de la pusilanimidad de tito vlado, yo me quedaba con nikolaev, odesa y jarkov y como me tocasen muchos los huevos con dnipro, sumy y chernigov, una vez sembrado de sal toda la sapadnaia ukraina konechno




Yo no admitiria menos de unir Kharkov con Tiraspol a traves de Poltava y Kirovogrado...

Ya no es solo asegurar el suministro de agua si no tenerlos controlados desde Kremenchuck a cara perro a la otra punta de esa gran masa de agua en Cherkasy. 

De estos psicopatas yo no me fiaria no acabaran intentando tirar alguna mierda quimica al Dnieper.


----------



## amcxxl (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## ferrys (21 Abr 2022)

En un país multicolor vivía una abeja bajo el sol.
Encima pidiendo paguita, madre mia la caraja de esta gente.


----------



## ferrys (21 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1032257



Sobran los comentarios. Observemos la realidad delante de nuestros ojos. Nos habían vendido que el impacto en Rusia era devastador. Ni para bombas tenían en 2 semanas. Que cada uno saque sus conclusiones.


----------



## Red Star (21 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> esto me huele a mamoneo con los oligarcas, en concreto con el sionista Akhmetov
> 
> lo que tiene que hacer es arrasar la planta con todos los nazis dentro, y de paso arruinar al cerdo de Akhmetov, de hecho deberian liquidarle es el mayor culpable de lo de Mariupol
> 
> ...



Los prorrusos no tomaron Mariupol en el 2014 porque si lo hibieran hecho, Ucrania les habría cortado el agua en toda la República Popular de Donetsk. El agua que pasa por las tuberías de Donetsk abastece Mariupol. Ucrania no cortó el agua para evitar quedarse sin agua en Mariupol. Fue una decisión estratégica.


----------



## Honkler (21 Abr 2022)

Por más que le doy vueltas, lo de azovstal huele a que el tito Putin sabe lo que hay y se va a limitar a esperar… algo gordo debe haber, tanto como para poner de los nervios a algunos líderes del “mundo libre”


----------



## HUROGÁN (21 Abr 2022)

El_neutral dijo:


> ¿Veis factible que los ukros de Azovstal organicen un ataque relámpago para escapar?
> 
> Obviamente no me refiero ahora mismo, sino a dentro de unos días, cuando Rusia haya retirado la mayoría de tropas de Mariúpol y sólo haya un pequeño contingente para controlar la fábrica.



Si es factible el intento, pero no lo lograrían.
Tan solo por minisubs o aéreos lo podrian intentar.


----------



## Octubrista (21 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> " _Putin ordenó *cancelar el asalto a Azovstal* : no es conveniente. No necesitas subir a las catacumbas, necesitas *proteger las vidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF* . *La zona debe ser bloqueada *para que "la mosca no vuele", y una vez más brindar la oportunidad de deponer las armas y marcharse._ "
> 
> 
> Definitivamente debe haber algo gordo allí dentro. No creo hayan simplemente civiles.
> ...



Una instalación metalúrgica tiene un valor, y un coste de reconstrucción y tiempo para ponerla en marcha.

Me sorprendía la idea de bombardearla y destrucción, si hay otras soluciones, seguro que también se tiene eso en mente.

Precisamente el interés de los nacionalistas ucranianos por esa zona prorrusa, es el valor de esas industrias, y más al norte, las minas.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (21 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> esto me huele a mamoneo con los oligarcas, en concreto con el sionista Akhmetov
> 
> lo que tiene que hacer es arrasar la planta con todos los nazis dentro, y de paso arruinar al cerdo de Akhmetov, de hecho deberian liquidarle es el mayor culpable de lo de Mariupol
> 
> ...



Sí, pero hay civiles dentro. Supongo que la táctica será intercambio de civiles por recursos como agua, alcohol, comida, cigarrillos etc. Primero niños, luego mujeres y luego hombres.

Si los rusos tienen una estimación aporoximada de cuántos civiles se encuentran entre esas 2.000 personas no les será difícil calcular cuánto tiempo diraría el sitio.


----------



## alcorconita (21 Abr 2022)

Bueno, pues Putin acaba de ganar la guerra de propaganda con esta decisión. Yo lo veo como un jaque mate.

Ahora, el único escenario peligroso es que el adversario dé un manotazo y tire el tablero a la vez que desenfunda el colt.


----------



## Malevich (21 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Si fueran gringos no habría ese retraso. Los hubieran gaseado o parecido. O mejor, ni habrían llegado a los bunkers porque el día 0 habrán arrasado toda la ciudad.
> 
> Putin ha hecho lo mejor: anteponer la vida de sus soldados.
> 
> Difiero del resto de comentarios. Me da la impresión de que los que están atrapados son los que mejor terminarán. Es posible que tengan víveres para muchísimos meses. La situación política pueda cambiar tanto que al final pueden entrar en algún intercambio, o como ejemplo de magnanimidad de Putin en algún movimiento político. A lo mejor incluso Rusia se retira de Mariupol.



Mariupol no vuelve a ser Ucrania en ningún caso. Es oblast de Donetsk. Lo demás es plausible.


----------



## otroyomismo (21 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Esperemos que no sea nada que empeore la situación, que ya es mala de cojones. Tal vez se trate de una fake new o de una falsa alarma. Esperemos que sea así. Una falsa bandera ya sería otra cosa. En cualquier caso, todo falso.



supongo que citas a alguien que tengo ignorado, de que se trata?


----------



## alcorconita (21 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Mariupol no vuelve a ser Ucrania en ningún caso. Es oblast de Donetsk. Lo demás es plausible.



Van a reincorporar todos los territorios que el español José De Ribas conquistó para el imperio ruso.

Y ahí se incluyen Mariúpol y Odesa, por supuesto.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (21 Abr 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> En un país multicolor vivía una abeja bajo el sol.
> Encima pidiendo paguita, madre mia la caraja de esta gente.



Pues eso, la clave de la negociación es como segregar y separar a los civiles de los azovitas. Se puede hacer de dos maneras:

1. Que los azovitas dejen salir a los civiles primero y luego se entreguen a alguna potencia extranjera neutral no NATO bajo supervisión rusa que les lleve en barco a donde los quieran acoger. Suecia o Finlandia podrían enviar un barco, y si no un Crucero de esos de las Islas Griegas de la Royal Caribbean o algo así.

2. Que los azovitas sean extraidos por potencia extranjera neutral no NATO bajo supervisión rusa dejando detras en Azovstal a los civiles para su posterior liberación. Los azovitas no podrían ser desembarcados hasta que las autoridades DNR LDR se cerciorasen del buen estado de los civiles. En caso contrario el barco de los azovitas sería hundido con todos sus ocupantes dentro.


----------



## Marchamaliano (21 Abr 2022)

Éste es el gafe más hijodeputa de la historia. Si le soba la chepa a Farlopenski lo mata en dos días de sobredosis tras años de farlopa.


----------



## kraker (21 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Sí, pero hay civiles dentro. Supongo que la táctica será intercambio de civiles por recursos como agua, alcohol, comida, cigarrillos etc. Primero niños, luego mujeres y luego hombres.
> 
> Si los rusos tienen una estimación aporoximada de cuántos civiles se encuentran entre esas 2.000 personas no les será difícil calcular cuánto tiempo diraría el sitio.



Yo por los civiles no les daba agua ni alcohol, si quieren que dejen a los civiles libre


----------



## Arraki (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## SkullandPhones (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Snowball (21 Abr 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> Os recuerdo que Mariupol es más pequeño que Murcia...



Y faluya también... y necesitaron bastante tiempo para tomarla, estando defendida con muchas menos fuerzas(y peor armadas) que las que había en Mariupol


----------



## mazuste (21 Abr 2022)

t.me/mig41/16724
* ❗Para los que no saben leer o escuchar - la cancelación del asalto a Azovstal
no es en absoluto la cancelación de los ataques aéreos, de misiles y de artillería a Azovstal*


----------



## Bulldozerbass (21 Abr 2022)

Antonio en el país de Bandera. Que alguien ponga las banderas de Banderastán detrás de Antonio.


----------



## JoséBatallas (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## mazuste (21 Abr 2022)

* Hace dos días, informamos sobre la próxima rotación t.me/rybar/31447 *
_*de las unidades de las FFAA de Ucrania en las direcciones Nikolaev-Kherson y Krivoy Rog.

La rotación ha comenzado. Las unidades se fueron. Pero nadie se presentó para reemplazarlas. 
La deserción se está convirtiendo en algo masivo: las personas que han caído bajo las dos últimas
oleadas de movilización forzosa se niegan a luchar y abandonan la ubicación de las unidades.
*_
* Con los que lograron captar, se está llevando a cabo un "trabajo educativo".*
t.me/rybar/31447


----------



## Bulldozerbass (21 Abr 2022)

Estamos frente un secuestro en el que hace falta un negociador profesional. Si tiras por la calle de enmedio te cargas a los rehenes, acuérdate de Beslan y de lo del Teatro. Putin no necesita más propaganda en contra.









Negociación de rehenes - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Arraki (21 Abr 2022)

Mantener ese cerco es un balneario para las tropas rusas que pueden enviar a cubrir el cerco a tropas desgastadas o cansadas.

Puedes permitirte el lujo de ir rotando BTG y emplearlos en cubrir esa zona mientras descansan, pues el trabajo que va a requerir va a ser mínimo


----------



## Bulldozerbass (21 Abr 2022)

Que los lleven a Chipre, a la mitad de la isla que controla Rusia.

Además no olvidemos que la estrategia es mitigar el riesgo de victimas civiles, si no fuera asi la guerra habría durado 48 horas, Putin habría ordenado aplanar el país entero con bombas y hasta luego.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (21 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Eso lo dices porque no conoces Rusia Ni a los rusos.



El de la foto les conocía mejor que usted.


----------



## Arraki (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Abr 2022)

*Zakharova respondió al pedido de Johnson de ser misericordioso con un prisionero británico*
Zakharova acusó a Johnson de indiferencia por el destino de los mercenarios británicos que fueron capturados

El primer ministro británico, Boris Johnson , no está absolutamente interesado en el destino de los mercenarios británicos que son capturados. Así lo aseguró en su canal de Telegram la representante oficial del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Maria Zakharova .
El diplomático respondió al pedido del líder británico de ser misericordioso con los ciudadanos británicos capturados. Según ella, el gobierno británico abandonó a sus súbditos, "que se convirtieron en víctimas de la propaganda británica y fueron como mercenarios a Ucrania para matar gente".

Zakharova acusó a Johnson de ser indiferente al destino de los mercenarios. “No finjas estar preocupado. No tienes absolutamente ningún interés en el destino de los británicos en problemas. No se divirtieron contigo en las fiestas de Downing Street, lo que significa que no esperarán tu patrocinio”, escribió.

El representante de la Cancillería se dirigió a los ciudadanos británicos y aseguró que la parte rusa se ocupa de los prisioneros, brindándoles "la asistencia necesaria". También pidió a las autoridades del país que muestren piedad a los ciudadanos de Ucrania y dejen de suministrar armas a Kiev .

“Cuantas más armas suministre Londres a Ucrania, más ciudadanos de este país morirán”, concluyó el diplomático.

Más temprano, dos presos británicos pidieron al primer ministro de su país, Boris Johnson, que los canjeara por el jefe del consejo político del partido ucraniano Plataforma de Oposición - Por la Vida, Viktor Medvedchuk , que estaba detenido en Ucrania. “Señor Boris Johnson, mi nombre es Sean Pinner . Por lo que sé, Viktor Medvedchuk está bajo custodia, y Aiden Eslin y yo quisiéramos ser intercambiados por él. Le estaremos agradecidos por su ayuda en este asunto”, dijo.


----------



## Malevich (21 Abr 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> Van a reincorporar todos los territorios que el español José De Ribas conquistó para el imperio ruso.
> 
> Y ahí se incluyen Mariúpol y Odesa, por supuesto.



Qué buen fichaje de Catalina. 
En su armada y al parecer en su cama.


----------



## Arraki (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## ussser (21 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Hoy, el Parlamento de Finlandia comenzó a debatir si el país debería solicitar la adhesión a la OTAN.
> 
> Todas las partes tenían que declarar su posición.
> 
> ...



Sus ciudadanos no tienen nada que decir? Es una imposición?


----------



## Julc (21 Abr 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Sus ciudadanos no tienen nada que decir? Es una imposición?



Es la "democracia", dar carta blanca durante varios años a los caciques que la mayoría escoja.


----------



## Toctocquienes (21 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> La "*única*" ventaja que tiene es su alcance de 18.000 Kms, lo que le permite realizar ataques a EEUU desde trayectorias en las cuales hasta ahora EEUU no tiene orientada su red de radares de defensa aérea, la famosa NORAD.
> 
> La red NORAD tiene orientados sus principales radares estr





Billy Ray dijo:


> No es por hacer la rosca, pero sinceramente me parece un lujo tener a alguien en el hilo capaz de explicar estas cosas. Sube el nivel del foro un COJÓN.
> Gracias.



Descubres tu propia ignorancia al alabar un mensaje erróneo.
En primer lugar EL, no "la", EL NORAD no es una red de radares sino el mando de defensa aeroespacial. El NORAD opera bastante más que las redes de radares terrestres.
En segundo lugar, el NORAD está compuesto por EEUU y Canada.
En tercer lugar, el lanzamiento de misiles balísticos no es detectable por un radar basado en tierra, si no eres terraplanista entenderás fácilmente el porqué.
En cuarto lugar, esa teoría del corredor es estúpida porque el seguimiento de esos misiles se detecta vía satélite, radares aerotransportados etc. Que exista ese corredor no significa en absoluto que estén ciegos.


----------



## Arraki (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## tomasjos (21 Abr 2022)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Se le ha olvidado pedirse a Mbappe y a Haaland para el Dinamo de Kiev, como dijo algún conforero que no soy capaz de recordar en los primeros días de la guerra
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



De eso nada, los tiene hechos el tito Floren que tenemos que darle relevo a Benzema y sustituir a Bale y a Hazard


----------



## Toctocquienes (21 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Que los lleven a Chipre, a la mitad de la isla que controla Rusia.



¿Qué mitad de Chipre controla Rusia?
Este hilo está lleno de ignorantes joder. Empieza a dar puto asco.


----------



## alcorconita (21 Abr 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> De eso nada, los tiene hechos el tito Floren que tenemos que darle relevo a Benzema y sustituir a Bale y a Hazard



Hoy os vamos a dar la liga. 

Dame un thanks por anticipado, compi.


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Abr 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Descubres tu propia ignorancia al alabar un mensaje erróneo.
> En primer lugar EL, no "la", EL NORAD no es una red de radares sino el mando de defensa aeroespacial. El NORAD opera bastante más que las redes de radares terrestres.
> En segundo lugar, el NORAD está compuesto por EEUU y Canada.
> En tercer lugar, el lanzamiento de misiles balísticos no es detectable por un radar basado en tierra, si no eres terraplanista entenderás fácilmente el porqué.
> En cuarto lugar, esa teoría del corredor es estúpida porque el seguimiento de esos misiles se detecta vía satélite, radares aerotransportados etc. Que exista ese corredor no significa en absoluto que estén ciegos.



El que no tiene puta idea en este tema soy yo.

A ver que contesta fulcrum, entre usted y él a lo mejor aprendo algo, seguiré su debate.


----------



## Azrael_II (21 Abr 2022)

Como algunos dijimos la acería es imposible de tomar con medios convencionales, se necesitaría encontrar la estancia principal.y tirar khinzales durante semanas. 

Ahora bien, se puede ir ganando terreno dentro de la acería, yo utilizaría robots que para algo existen y haría vueltas de reconocimiento..

Localizará todas las posibles salidas de aire, trampillas, puertas al exterior y les quitaría la luz exterior y que utilicen los generadores durante semanas..

Provocaría incendios dentro así como intentaría inundarlo . Ambas cosas serían para desmoralizarlos


----------



## EGO (21 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Me parece un buen metodo.

Deberiamos importarlo y empezar a atar en las farolas a menas,rumanas carteristas,panchitos macheteros y demas chusma tercermundista para que la gente les pudiera dar unas cuantas ostias.

Luego lo extenderiamos a rojos de mierda anti España,aunque para estos yo preferiria colgarlos de una buena soga atada al cuello en vez de usar papel de embalar y unos latigazos en el ojete.


----------



## Hal8995 (21 Abr 2022)

Ay Disturbed ...que cosas dices

Que pueden estar aislados meses....Que poco les consideras, unas plays , doritos y a aguantar. Pueden durar años o épocas. ¡¡¡ Se podría desarrollar una especie nueva de humanoide al estar aislados como el El Hombre de Flores !!!

Vamos a ver muuucha palabrería. Ya solo falta que les pidan que los chechenos cocinen para los del bunker.

Zelemsky va a preguntar a quien de la oposición quieren los rusos para detenerlo e intercambiarlo por peces gordos OTAN.Ojo los comandantes ukros a resistir hasta morir.

Johnson dirá q si sueltan a los suyos retiran las sanciones y podrán jugar Wimbledon.

Macron dirá que BHL es un filósofo y estaba allí meditando.

La Pensky que vaya mierda de tinte que las raices del cabello ya no están rojas.

Biden que no cuenten con él. Ofreció el otro dia un acuerdo y le dejaron con la mano en el aire.


----------



## tomasjos (21 Abr 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> Hoy os vamos a dar la liga.
> 
> Dame un thanks por anticipado, compi.



Contamos con los Txuriurdin.  Con suerte si el Rayo hace su parte el domingo en La Cibeles a celebrarlo.

Perdón por el off topic


----------



## Hal8995 (21 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Naaaaa...son confederados


----------



## Azrael_II (21 Abr 2022)

Un peligro de la acería es que pueden escapar si saben alguna salida no vigilada. E incluso una vigilada ya que son 2.000

Tiene armas para arrasar todos los vehículos blindados Rusia



Que evidentemente no podrían lograrlo pero armas las tienen y los blindados rusos no pueden hacer absolutamente nada


----------



## ProfeInsti (21 Abr 2022)

Ucrania pide un corredor para sacar a 1.500 heridos de Azovstal.

"¡Exigimos a los rusos un corredor humanitario urgente desde la planta de Mariúpol Azovstal!", ha dicho este jueves la vice primera ministra de Ucrania, Iryna Vereshchuk, que asegura que hay "alrededor de *1.000 civiles y 500 soldados *heridos" que deben salir de allí hoy mismo.


----------



## manodura79 (21 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Tu crees que no van a cerrar las posibles salidas o dejar solo unas cuantas que estarán vigiladas? Se han metido en una ratonera y ahora a ver como salen.



Con la cantidad de soldados que han salido ya de ahí sería absurdo no suponer que la inteligencia militar rusa tenga mapeado toda la red de túneles con sus salidas. Pero lo más importante es que ya saben que el "activo" que estaba dentro o ya murió o logró escapar. 
Los militares ucranianos que estén ahí abajo igual pueden durar meses pero si hay civiles la cosa cambia y mucho. Sobre todo si son familiares.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Como algunos dijimos la acería es imposible de tomar con medios convencionales, se necesitaría encontrar la estancia principal.y tirar khinzales durante semanas.
> 
> Ahora bien, se puede ir ganando terreno dentro de la acería, yo utilizaría robots que para algo existen y haría vueltas de reconocimiento..
> 
> ...



Estoy seguro que quieren VIVOS a alguien de los que están abajo.

Pueden ser civiles, o puede ser otra gente...


----------



## tomasjos (21 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Ucrania pide un corredor para sacar a 1.500 heridos de Azovstal.
> 
> "¡Exigimos a los rusos un corredor humanitario urgente desde la planta de Mariúpol Azovstal!", ha dicho este jueves la vice primera ministra de Ucrania, Iryna Vereshchuk, que asegura que hay "alrededor de *1.000 civiles y 500 soldados *heridos" que deben salir de allí hoy mismo.



Seguro que muchos no pasan un examen de nivel A1 de ucraniano.


----------



## Impresionante (21 Abr 2022)

. Canciller de Turquía: Dentro de la OTAN hay quienes quieren que la guerra en Ucrania continúe para que Rusia se debilite


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)

*Una superviviente del Holocausto muere a los 91 años en Mariupol.*
La superviviente ucraniana del Holocausto *Vanda Semyonovna Obiedkova* murió el pasado 4 de abril en un sótano de *Mariupol*, donde nació hace 91 años, en medio del asedio de las tropas rusas, según un relato publicado por el portal judío chabad.org.

"Mi madre no se merecía una muerte así", dijo su hija, Larissa, citada por la fuente después de que ella y su familia hubieran sido llevadas a un lugar seguro en una acción de rescate que llegó demasiado tarde para Obiedkova.

Larissa y su marido pusieron en riesgo su vida para enterrarla, en medio de los bombardeos, en un parque cerca del mar de Azov, agregó chabad.org.

Los supervivientes de la familia fueron evacuados gracias al trabajo de la comunidad judía, liderado por el rabino Mendel Cohen, el único rabino de *Mariupol*, quien declaró que la ciudad "se ha convertido en un cementerio gigantesco".

"*Vanda Semyonovna* vivió horrores inimaginables. Era una mujer amable, alegre y una persona especial que permanecerá por siempre en nuestros corazones", añadió el rabino al sitio judío.


----------



## Arraki (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## lasoziedad (21 Abr 2022)

*Polonia retirará los símbolos soviéticos que quedan en el país*

*Polonia* promoverá la *retirada de los símbolos soviéticos *que subsisten en el país, unos *60 entre monumentos y memoriales*, mediante un nuevo impulso a la aplicación de una norma de 2016 que exige su eliminación y como reacción a la invasión rusa de Ucrania.

El director del *Instituto de la Memoria Nacional (IMN) *polaco, *Karol Nawrocki*, anunció su voluntad de eliminar esos vestigios aunque admitió que *completar este proceso "llevará años",* pues la decisión final sobre conservar o no estos monumentos es de las administraciones locales. Agregó que "todavía hay que *convencer a algunos funcionarios* que quieren defender los símbolos soviéticos".

El director del IMN ya declaró hace unas semanas, durante la ceremonia previa a la *retirada de un monolito en homenaje al Ejército soviético*, que "con *Lenin y Stalin en sus corazones, los soldados rusos están 'liberando' Ucrania* mediante el asesinato de mujeres y niños".


----------



## Impresionante (21 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Un peligro de la acería es que pueden escapar si saben alguna salida no vigilada. E incluso una vigilada ya que son 2.000
> 
> Tiene armas para arrasar todos los vehículos blindados Rusia
> Ver archivo adjunto 1032305
> ...



*PUTIN AL MINISTRO DE DEFENSA: "Bloquee esta área industrial de tal modo que no pueda salir ni una mosca", ordenó.*


----------



## computer_malfuction (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## HUROGÁN (21 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Ya lo dijo un forero paginas atrás el movimiento woke nos lleva al exterminio. No piensan, no razonan, se han quedado en la infancia, para ellos sus sentimientos son derechos y pueden pisar los tuyos. En definitiva como sigan llevando la voz cantante nos lleva a la desaparición de occidente.



Las ideologías antirazón, woke, femin, progre, neo, eco, son el verdadero enemigo oculto que tenemos infiltrado en torno a nosotros y la verdadera guerra cotidiana que afrontamos y padecemos.

Guerra total de la cual esta en concreto representa una de sus emergencias, pero cuyo campo de batalla es muchisimo mas amplio, llegando a nuestra intimidad por Tv, medios, relaciones, modas y otros productos.

Estas religiones suponen nuestra destrucción mediante la destrucción de la razón común al pensar y al hacer, sin la cual todos los valores, hechos y logros de la humanidad quedan desprovistos de sentido, pues atentan desde la idiotez emocional al sentido común del correcto discurrir y a la misma semántica de los conceptos.


----------



## lasoziedad (21 Abr 2022)

*Rusia no entrará en suspensión de pagos*

La g*obernadora del Banco Central de Rusia (BCR), Elvira Nabiúlina*, aseguró hoy que *no hay ninguna amenaza de suspensión de pagos en el país*, ya que dispone de los recursos financieros necesarios para hacer frente a ese riesgo. 

Según el *Ministerio de Finanzas de Rusia*, a fecha del 1 de febrero la *deuda pública externa del país sumaba 59.500 millones de dólares*, incluidos 38.970 millones por préstamos externos en bonos. En total, Rusia tiene actualmente 1*5 bonos activos con vencimientos de 2022 a 2047. *

Sin embargo, la agencia de calificación de riesgos *Standard and Poor's *(S&P) dijo el pasado día 11 que *Rusia incurrió ya en el impago técnico de deuda al no aceptar sus acreedores el pago en rublos,* divisa nacional con la que el país intentó pagar los cupones de bonos con vencimiento de 4 de abril. 

Rusia tiene un *periodo de gracia de 30 días antes de ser declarada en suspensión de pagos*, pero S&P cree que el *Gobierno ruso no podrá convertir el pago de rublos en dólares* en ese periodo, dado las sanciones occidentales, que incluyen la mitad de las reservas del Banco Central de divisas y oro en el exterior.


----------



## Arraki (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Julc (21 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Ucrania pide un corredor para sacar a 1.500 heridos de Azovstal.
> 
> "¡*Exigimos* a los rusos un corredor humanitario urgente desde la planta de Mariúpol Azovstal!", ha dicho este jueves la vice primera ministra de Ucrania, Iryna Vereshchuk, que asegura que hay "alrededor de *1.000 civiles y 500 soldados *heridos" que deben salir de allí hoy mismo.



Qué graciosos son.


----------



## Azrael_II (21 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *PUTIN AL MINISTRO DE DEFENSA: "Bloquee esta área industrial de tal modo que no pueda salir ni una mosca", ordenó.*



Digamos que hay 10 salidas que pueden utilizar los ucranianos. Todas las demás están prácticamente bloqueadas 

Cuantos soldados rusos serían necesarios para hacerles frente?

10.000 ?

Tened en cuenta que hay 2.000 "suicidas" dentro


----------



## Julc (21 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Digamos que hay 10 salidas que pueden utilizar los ucranianos. Todas las demás están prácticamente bloqueadas
> 
> Cuantos soldados rusos serían necesarios para hacerles frente?
> 
> ...



Serían cuellos de botella.
En cuanto asomen el hocico, les cae la del pulpo.


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Arraki (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## maxkuiper (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## tomasjos (21 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Digamos que hay 10 salidas que pueden utilizar los ucranianos. Todas las demás están prácticamente bloqueadas
> 
> Cuantos soldados rusos serían necesarios para hacerles frente?
> 
> ...



Si fueran 2000 suicidas no estarían pidiendo cuartel y queles evacuen.


----------



## pepetemete (21 Abr 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Sus ciudadanos no tienen nada que decir? Es una imposición?



Es la OTAN quien manda en ese país directamente, al igual que en España.


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## computer_malfuction (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Carlos París (21 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Polonia retirará los símbolos soviéticos que quedan en el país*
> 
> *Polonia* promoverá la *retirada de los símbolos soviéticos *que subsisten en el país, unos *60 entre monumentos y memoriales*, mediante un nuevo impulso a la aplicación de una norma de 2016 que exige su eliminación y como reacción a la invasión rusa de Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Es la misma estupidez que aquí con la memoria histórica y la retirada de placas de calles y el Valle de los Caídos. En Varsovia van a a demoler el palacio de las ciencias, financiado por Stalin, también?


----------



## Julc (21 Abr 2022)

Azovstal, 2025:


----------



## visaman (21 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Es un asedio medieval…curioso ver tácticas tan antiguas…



no por antiguo deja de ser efectivo


----------



## coscorron (21 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . Canciller de Turquía: Dentro de la OTAN hay quienes quieren que la guerra en Ucrania continúe para que Rusia se debilite



Una Rusa debil que tenga que malvender sus recursos a Europa ... Esa es la motivación de la UE en esta guerra ... O sea buscan robar.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (21 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Rusia no entrará en suspensión de pagos*
> 
> La g*obernadora del Banco Central de Rusia (BCR), Elvira Nabiúlina*, aseguró hoy que *no hay ninguna amenaza de suspensión de pagos en el país*, ya que dispone de los recursos financieros necesarios para hacer frente a ese riesgo.
> 
> ...



Traductor: Rusia no paga porque no le dejan pagar los mismos que quieren cobrar, ¡¡tiene cojones!!......¡¡Pues se hace un "sinpa" y listo!!


----------



## pepetemete (21 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Como algunos dijimos la acería es imposible de tomar con medios convencionales, se necesitaría encontrar la estancia principal.y tirar khinzales durante semanas.
> 
> Ahora bien, se puede ir ganando terreno dentro de la acería, yo utilizaría robots que para algo existen y haría vueltas de reconocimiento..
> 
> ...



Antes de la operación de Rusia en Ucrania, tenemos que tener muy presente que han hecho un trabajo de inteligencia durante AÑOS.
Por lo que es más que seguro que saben y conocen perfectamente lo que hay ahí debajo , como se entra y como se sale, eso por descontado.

De la misma manera que tendrán cientos de agentes en la parte occidental para localizar la entrada de material o los movimientos cambiantes a nivel de estrategia por parte de los ucranianos y la OTAN.

Por eso en occidente se apresuran a "cazar" a quien se muestre pro ruso, porque saben que la OTAN ya está en guerra y por ahora les están dando por el culo. 

Si China abre otro frente, no tienen nada que hacer, porque eso es rendición o nukes.

Por eso la OTAN no entra directamente en el conflicto, porque es GAME OVER para todos.


----------



## Mongolo471 (21 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Desde los 50 hasta ahora, siempre han existido, la diferencia es que antes se hacían pruebas que eran una burrada, y la mierda radioactiva se la comieron nuestros bisabuelos, abuelos.


----------



## visaman (21 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



va eso no es nada yo acabo de cumplir 730 y pico mil visitas a un hilo mío y calopez aun no me ha mandado dos rusas para que lo celebre endignao estoyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## pepetemete (21 Abr 2022)

A los austriacos les han puesto el cuchillo en la garganta.


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)

Cómo habrá tenido que ser la contienda para que este elemento recule.


----------



## otroyomismo (21 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Acabo de leer a una periodista que Mariupol no habrá caído hasta que no se tome Azovstal. *la realidad es que no sabe lo que es un sitio en un contexto de guerra.* los sitios se suelen producir cuando la zona ya ha sido tomada y los que quedan de la parte derrotada se atrincheran en una zona, el ejercito que ha cumplido con su cometido tiene dos opciones, o arrasar o cercar, generalmente se opta por la segunda, dando la oportunidad de que algunos se rindan. El sitio muchas veces se produce por falta de comunicación con mandos superiores que no les dan la orden de rendirse para salvar un mayor número de vidas. Me viene a la cabeza el cerco a la iglesia de Baler en Filipinas y la de veces que hubo que decir a Martín Cerezo que la batalla ya había acabado.



No deja de ser como una de las ciudades-fortaleza alemanas durante la WWII. Simplemente las dejaban atras


----------



## Guaguei (21 Abr 2022)

parece que hay indicios de retirada, empiezan a salir del caldero para que no les cocinen


----------



## visaman (21 Abr 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> yo he currado en Alemania durante 3 años
> 
> van directos al muro y sin frenos
> 
> el mito aleman es eso un puto mito



hasta que no vea cuadrillas de alemanas en a campaña la fresa y de alemanes en la vendimia de jumilla no me lo creo.


----------



## quinciri (21 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Tened en cuenta que hay 2.000 "suicidas" dentro



Pues que se sigan suicidando lentamente dentro de los tuneles. Si estos no tienen prisa y quieran prolongar su agonia, menos prisa pueden tener los rusos.


----------



## visaman (21 Abr 2022)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Se le ha olvidado pedirse a Mbappe y a Haaland para el Dinamo de Kiev, como dijo algún conforero que no soy capaz de recordar en los primeros días de la guerra
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



que se de con un canto en los dientes si le dan a Futre y Figo


----------



## computer_malfuction (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## pepetemete (21 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Rusia no entrará en suspensión de pagos*
> 
> La g*obernadora del Banco Central de Rusia (BCR), Elvira Nabiúlina*, aseguró hoy que *no hay ninguna amenaza de suspensión de pagos en el país*, ya que dispone de los recursos financieros necesarios para hacer frente a ese riesgo.
> 
> ...



S&P y toda la mafia financiera dirán que Rusia no vale nada, que suspenderá pagos, que está en la puta ruina, y en Rusia, la vida seguirá igual, porque estarán absolutamente desconectados de esa mafia de mierda. 

En los mass mierda nos venderán que en Rusia no tienen para comer , mientras nosotros nadamos en la ambulancia    

Los borregos se tragarán todo lo que les cuente Gusana y el gordo Forreras y la puta de su novia, mujer o lo que sea.

Así es la vida en borregolandia.


----------



## zogu (21 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>




Claro, los misiles balisticos de racimo con 15 ojivas, capacidad de maniobrar a velocidades hipersónicas y capaz de eludir los sistemas antimisiles de EEUU existe desde que se inventó la honda, no se puede ser más cuñao


----------



## pepetemete (21 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> parece que hay indicios de retirada, empiezan a salir del caldero para que no les cocinen



Van para Moscú


----------



## visaman (21 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿Para PRESERVAR la vida de los soldados rusos va a parar un ataque a un grupo de soldados bloqueados?????????... a ver, a ver, a ver...
> 
> Lo que uno daría por saber mitad de lo que pasa cuando pasa... ¿qué cohones habrá ahí dentro para parar ese ataque???, pero qué cohones hay ahí dentro???...
> 
> ...



si juegas al impasible con el perderás seguro y lo sabes


----------



## chemarin (21 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Si fueran gringos no habría ese retraso. Los hubieran gaseado o parecido. O mejor, ni habrían llegado a los bunkers porque el día 0 habrán arrasado toda la ciudad.
> 
> Putin ha hecho lo mejor: anteponer la vida de sus soldados.
> 
> Difiero del resto de comentarios. Me da la impresión de que los que están atrapados son los que mejor terminarán. Es posible que tengan víveres para muchísimos meses. La situación política pueda cambiar tanto que al final pueden entrar en algún intercambio, o como ejemplo de magnanimidad de Putin en algún movimiento político. A lo mejor incluso Rusia se retira de Mariupol.



Rusia no va a ceder nada de lo conquistado, muy bien deberían de negociar los otánicos y muchas garantías deberían de ofrecer para aceptar la retirada. En el discurso que dio Putin cuando se inició la operación especial ya hubo pinceladas a la historia de Rusia que indican que se pretende recuperar lo que se pueda del antiguo Imperio Ruso.


----------



## vil. (21 Abr 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> Bueno, pues Putin acaba de ganar la guerra de propaganda con esta decisión. Yo lo veo como un jaque mate.
> 
> Ahora, el único escenario peligroso es que el adversario dé un manotazo y tire el tablero a la vez que desenfunda el colt.



Es una guerra y mientras los europeos no entendamos que lo de la propaganda no va a lado alguno, estamos muy jodidos...

Aquí lo que cuenta ESENCIALMENTE es el haber y el debe...

Cuanto vale la acería tal y como está...

Cuanto valen 2000 soldados de lo mejor que tiene el ejército de Ucrania...

Putin al cercarla, ya le cuenta a quíen quiera escuchar, que los dejará morir de hambre si es preciso, pero que no va a DESTRUIR el resto de la acería...

Cuanto tiempo cuesta levantar un complejo como ese y pasta...

¿A Rusia le sobra la pasta?...

La acería y el resto de lo que ha ido conquistando ¿cuanto le ha costado a Rusia, cúanto tiene que invertir en recuperarlo?, ¿cuanta mano de obra cualificada puede salvar y qué rentabilidad tiene?...

Esta guerra NO ES DE PROPAGANDA para Rusia... es propaganda para cuatro tontos que se creen que esto es un partido de futbol o algo así...

Que la gente no lo entiende...

De todo lo conquistado YA por Rusia cúanto va a pagar por ello... 

De toda la inversión puesta por "occidente" cuanto va a retener...

Por el momento y a día de hoy, los insumos, específicamente alimentarios, pero de cualquier otro tipo llegados de Ucrania se han EVAPORADO... a ellos debemos sumar los embargos a Rusia que FELIZMENTE nos hemos otorgado... por poner la alimentación, eso supone tener fallas en el mercado de dichos insumos, que tendrán que ser obtenidos en otros lugares, PERO, es que eso supone competir con otros actores que los habían demandado antes (recordemos el tema mascarillas) y ello supone, por ejemplo que haya que ir a Argentina y sobrepagar el producto y y y y... Argentina tiene un problemón con el coste del combustible, que si en Europa se hace un castigo para el consumidor, allí va a ser inmensamente peor, con lo cual tanto producir, como transportar dichos productos se vuelve inmensamente prohibitivo...

Al final una guerra no es más que puta economía...

Europa no se podía permitir esta guerra si duraba más de un mes o como mucho un par de meses... alejarse más allá es un suicidio, ni tenemos recursos, ni finanzas, ni economías preparadas para hacer frente a un desarrollo guerrero... se mire como se mire... políticas libegales mediante... por no tener ni tenemos ni alimentos, ni energía, ni... ni siquiera liderazgo... que cohones de guerra vamos a disputar...

Rusia por contra sabe sobradamente nuestros deficits, alargar la guerra le supone ir DRENANDO esos escasos recursos y OBLIGARNOS a NEGOCIAR en pelota picada como esto se medio alargue...

Mira lo del MAMONAZO Alemán... que hay que tener muchos HUEVAZOS para ahorar venir conque si quítame estas pajas... el hij... en cuanto escuchó al de Basf, si mal no recuerdo, DECIRLE, amenazarle con la desindustrialización... y qué hizo desde ese momento... un IMPRESENTABLE...

JAPÓN en la IIWW se metió si mal no recuerdo con una reservas de insumos que no iban más allá de un año... tenía la guerra perdida antes incluso de iniciarla, salvo que todo durase un par o tres de meses... y aguantaron 4 años, eran un ZOMBI viviente, pero aguantaron... resultado: una catástrofe total y absoluta Y NO eliminaron al emperador porque temían que Rusia aprovechase el efecto para anotarse más tantos y ya tenían suficiente, que si no... 

No hay nada de SENTIMENTAL en la guerra... si uno se mete y la pierde VA A LA RUINA... se llame Tio Sam, se llame Oso ruso, se llame la hostia en verso...

Lo de la propaganda sólo sirve si no eres capaz de MOTIVAR a tus ciudadanos para... que fue lo que llevó a la derrota al Tio Sam en Vietnam en gran medida, pero ni gana guerras, ni te da barcos, ni camiones, ni INSUMOS, ESO TE LO da la capacidad ECONÓMICA y la preparación PREVIA para tener tales enfrentamientos...

Lo que dió la victoria en gran medida a la URSS sobre Alemania fueron en gran medida la CANTIDAD DE CAMIONES que el Tio Sam le envió... y la cantidad de tanques que pudo construir... esa es LA REALIDAD...


----------



## vil. (21 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> si juegas al impasible con el perderás seguro y lo sabes




JAJAJAJAAA.. PUES NO, en eso se basa en gran medida el poker, que ni ganando, ni perdiendo cambies el austero gesto, quizás una sonrisilla inocente a la hora de ganar te permita incluso la complacencia del derrotado, pero jamás cambiar ese gesto impasible de quíen o no sabe o no abre la boca jamás, especialmente a destiempo...


----------



## Arraki (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)

*Encuentran los cuerpos de 9 civiles "torturados" en Borodianka.*
La Policía ucraniana ha informado del hallazgo de los cadáveres de nueve civiles con claros "signos de tortura" en la ciudad ucraniana de Borodianka.

"Estas personas fueron asesinadas por los ocupantes (rusos) y algunas de las víctimas muestran signos de tortura", dijo el jefe de la policía local, Andrii Nebytov, en Facebook.* Borodianka* fue, según *Kiev*, escenario de "masacres de civiles" durante el mes de marzo, cuando las fuerzas rusas ocuparon la ciudad.

"En un pozo había dos hombres de 35 años y junto a ellos una niña de 15 años", dijo Nebytov. "En otro, la policía descubrió los cuerpos de seis personas: cuatro hombres y dos mujeres" que "podrían ser identificados como vecinos de la ciudad", añadió.

"El ejército ruso mató a sabiendas a civiles que no les ofrecieron resistencia", criticó, y agregó que los cuerpos de las víctimas habían sido "llevados a morgues en la región de *Kiev* para ser examinados".


----------



## NoRTH (21 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> hasta que no vea cuadrillas de alemanas en a campaña la fresa y de alemanes en la vendimia de jumilla no me lo creo.



Las alemanas 
Son como los alemanes pero con tetas 

Enviado desde mi 21061119DG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## visaman (21 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Los rusos distinguen entre GEO y soldados de la OTAN?...a ver si todavía se lleva un misilazo por papanatas este atontao. Además que Kiev debe de estar petao de Speznats, que se ande con ojo con los postureos este gañán.



no caerá es breva no, aquí lo que hay que hacer es contratar a los mejores santeros cubanos para que nos hagan un despojo de todo mal de España porque desde que nos echaron el mal de ojo los alemanes al R78 no levantamos cabeza


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (21 Abr 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> supongo que citas a alguien que tengo ignorado, de que se trata?




Nada, que ayer a última hora se comentó que desalojaban el Capitolio.




Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> ¿No os pinta raro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A partir de hoy tenemos que añadir la foto de la visita del Antonio. De momento tenemos esta.

_Pedro Sánchez y la primera ministra danesa, *Mette Frederiksen* (derecha), a su llegada a Kiev, junto a la viceprimer ministra ucraniana de Asuntos Europeos, *Olha Stefanishyna*_.


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Al grano. A los dirigentes polacos les puede la rusofobia, que roza en su caso la paranoia con ribetes de manía persecutoria.



Stalin 'planned to send a million troops to stop Hitler if Britain and France agreed pact'


----------



## porconsiguiente (21 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Digamos que hay 10 salidas que pueden utilizar los ucranianos. Todas las demás están prácticamente bloqueadas
> 
> Cuantos soldados rusos serían necesarios para hacerles frente?
> 
> ...



Pueden poner minas o trampas, seguro que han visto muchas películas de Rambo.


----------



## visaman (21 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> JAJAJAJAAA.. PUES NO, en eso se basa en gran medida el poker, que ni ganando, ni perdiendo cambies el austero gesto, quizás una sonrisilla inocente a la hora de ganar te permita incluso la complacencia del derrotado, pero jamás cambiar ese gesto impasible de quíen o no sabe o no abre la boca jamás, especialmente a destiempo...



el impasible es un juego, una mesa tu en un lado, putin en otro, dos putas de rodillas, una para cada uno, el que haga antes una cara rara pierde


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## lasoziedad (21 Abr 2022)

*Rusia ordena el cierre de los consulados de Letonia, Lituania y Estonia*

El *Gobierno de Rusia* ha anunciado este jueves su decisión de *cerrar todos los consulados de Estonia, Letonia y Lituania* en respuesta a las* medidas "hostiles" *adoptadas por estos países contra Moscú tras el inicio de la *invasión de Ucrania*, desatada el 24 de febrero por orden del presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin.*

El *Ministerio de Exteriores ruso* ha indicado en un comunicado publicado en su web que los *embajadores de estos tres países han sido convocados durante la jornada para trasladar la "firme protesta" de Moscú *ante estas acciones por parte de Tallín, Riga y Vilna, incluida la entrega de "apoyo militar al régimen de Kiev y su encubrimiento de parte de los crímenes de los nacionalistas ucranianos contra la población civil en el Donbás y Ucrania".

Así, ha detallado que ha notificado a los embajadores "la *decisión de retirar el permiso a las actividades del consulado de Letonia en Pskov, el consulado de Estonia en San Petersburgo y su oficina en Pskov y el consulado de Lituania en San Petersburgo*", un acto "fundamentado en el principio de reciprocidad", además de ser declarados *'persona non grata'* todos los funcionarios de los consulados.


----------



## Impresionante (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (21 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Rusia ordena el cierre de los consulados de Letonia, Lituania y Estonia*
> 
> El *Gobierno de Rusia* ha anunciado este jueves su decisión de *cerrar todos los consulados de Estonia, Letonia y Lituania* en respuesta a las* medidas "hostiles" *adoptadas por estos países contra Moscú tras el inicio de la *invasión de Ucrania*, desatada el 24 de febrero por orden del presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin.*
> 
> ...




En el vídeo escuchamos: "_grupo paramilitar con apoyo del gobierno_".


----------



## Bulldozerbass (21 Abr 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> ¿Qué mitad de Chipre controla Rusia?
> Este hilo está lleno de ignorantes joder. Empieza a dar puto asco.



Pues ignórame, tontolapolla, no sé para qué pierdes el tiempo en el hilo. O mejor no, espera, ya te ignoro yo, erudito, no te molestes.









Cyprus: displaced Ukrainians adjust to life on Russia-friendly island


Once known as a refuge for wealthy Russians, the tiny state has taken in more than 3,000 Ukrainians since the start of Putin’s invasion




www.theguardian.com









__





Dynamics behind Russia and Cyprus Relationship - Indian Council of World Affairs (Government of India)


ICWA




icwa.in


----------



## Snowball (21 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> parece que hay indicios de retirada, empiezan a salir del caldero para que no les cocinen



¡que pena Rigodon que pena!


----------



## Seronoser (21 Abr 2022)

En Letonia ya no hay ni un millón de habitantes...están como para perder ciudadanos


----------



## Impresionante (21 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Digamos que hay 10 salidas que pueden utilizar los ucranianos. Todas las demás están prácticamente bloqueadas
> 
> Cuantos soldados rusos serían necesarios para hacerles frente?
> 
> ...



No quieren arrasar, y no van a ir al cuerpo a cuerpo con soldados sin otra opción que morir o rendirse.


----------



## Arraki (21 Abr 2022)

Reporteros de guerra de verdad, no reporteros con más panza que chaleco antibalas y casco de combate mientras las abuelas hacen la compra a mil km de la batalla


----------



## lasoziedad (21 Abr 2022)

*Suecia quiere acelerar el informe parlamentario para entrar en la OTAN*

El *Gobierno sueco* informó hoy de que quiere *adelantar dos semanas*, a mediados de mayo, la presentación de un *análisis parlamentario sobre la nueva política de seguridad provocada por la guerra en Ucrania y un posible ingreso en la OTAN.*

La ministra de *Asuntos Exteriores, Ann Linde,* propondrá al resto de partidos que el *informe sea presentado el 13 de mayo* y no el 31, como estaba previsto, por la* evolución del conflicto y la del proceso en la vecina Finlandia*, aliada pero no miembro de la OTAN, como Suecia.

El *Gobierno finlandés presentó la semana pasada un libro blanco con las opciones para garantizar la futura seguridad del país*, y el Parlamento abrió ayer un debate que podría concluir con la presentación de una solicitud de ingreso antes de la cumbre de la Alianza en Madrid a finales de junio.


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (21 Abr 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> S&P y toda la mafia financiera dirán que Rusia no vale nada, que suspenderá pagos, que está en la puta ruina, y en Rusia, la vida seguirá igual, porque estarán absolutamente desconectados de esa mafia de mierda.
> 
> En los mass mierda nos venderán que en Rusia no tienen para comer , mientras nosotros nadamos en la ambulancia
> 
> ...



Si es que no hay más que leer atentamente para ver que es todo ruido...
La deuda rusa es de 50.000 millones de euros.
Solo la deuda de la Seguridad Social de Hispañistán, es de 100.000 millones de euros.

Por comparar.,..


----------



## JoséBatallas (21 Abr 2022)

Por confirmar


----------



## JoséBatallas (21 Abr 2022)

Polacos en Ucrania


----------



## cryfar74 (21 Abr 2022)

Y lo que nos espera.....

Italy puts 25C limit on air conditioning as energy debate rages

*Italia impone un límite de 25°C en el aire acondicionado mientras la crisis en Ucrania obliga al racionamiento de energía*

Una iniciativa llamada "Operación Termostato" tiene como objetivo ayudar al país a evitar la escasez, y los ministros también firmaron un acuerdo de gas con Angola.

21 de abril de 2022

Las escuelas y otros edificios públicos en Italia tendrán prohibido poner los acondicionadores de aire por debajo de los 25°C a partir del próximo mes, bajo un esquema diseñado para ayudar al país a evitar una crisis energética exacerbada por la guerra en Ucrania.

La iniciativa de racionamiento de energía, denominada Operación Termostato, se produce poco después de que Italia firmara el miércoles un acuerdo con Angola para impulsar el suministro de gas de la nación sudafricana.

Se firmó una declaración de intenciones para desarrollar "nuevas" instalaciones de producción de gas natural y aumentar las exportaciones a Italia, dijo el canciller italiano en un comunicado.

El miércoles, los ministros también viajaron a África Central en busca de proveedores de gas alternativos a Rusia, de donde Italia importa gas para cubrir cerca del 45% de sus necesidades.

El debate sobre la energía desperdiciada por el aire acondicionado surgió irónicamente después de que el primer ministro Mario Draghi usara el aire acondicionado como ejemplo de lo que los italianos podrían tener que sacrificar a cambio de la paz en Ucrania.

“¿Queremos la paz o queremos el aire acondicionado encendido?”, dijo a principios de este mes, prometiendo que Italia cumpliría si la UE decidiera imponer un embargo al gas ruso.

Las normas entrarán en vigor el 1 de mayo y estarán vigentes hasta el 31 de marzo del próximo año, mientras que la temperatura de calefacción en los edificios públicos en invierno no debe superar los 19°C. Todavía no está claro cómo se controlará esta medida, pero los inspectores del Ministerio de Trabajo pueden realizar el control, y quienes violen las restricciones serán multados con entre 500 y 3.000 euros, según el diario Il Messaggero. Esta medida no se aplica a los hospitales, pero eventualmente se puede extender a las casas particulares.

El ministro de las Administraciones Públicas, Renato Brunetta, dijo que la iniciativa presentada por el Movimiento Cinco Estrellas es una señal “positiva” y ahorrará entre 2.000 y 4.000 millones de metros cúbicos de gas al año. Aproximadamente el 57% de los costos de energía en los edificios de oficinas públicas son para el control de la temperatura.

La política del Movimiento Cinco Estrellas, Angela Masi, dijo: “Es correcto que la administración pública esté dando un buen ejemplo al reducir el desperdicio y aumentar la conciencia de los ciudadanos sobre el consumo racional. Es una manera fácil de hacer su parte y reducir su dependencia de la gasolina”.

Después de viajar a Argelia la semana pasada para negociar un acuerdo de gas, Draghi se vio obligado a cancelar viajes a Angola y la República del Congo después de dar positivo por covid-19. En cambio, envía a su ministro de Relaciones Exteriores, Luigi Di Maio, y al ministro de Medio Ambiente, Roberto Cingolani.

El domingo, en una entrevista con el periódico Corriere della Sera, Draghi dijo: “Ya no queremos depender del gas ruso, porque la dependencia económica no debe convertirse en subordinación política. La diversificación es posible y se puede hacer en un período de tiempo relativamente corto, más rápido de lo que pensábamos hace solo un mes”.


----------



## visaman (21 Abr 2022)

a ver voy a explicar el modelo ruso de negociación que rige en estor casos con un ejemplo de caso previo.

lugar: Líbano en el siglo pasado en la época que secuestraban occidentales 

perotagonista: Rezident del KGB secuestrado por un comando islámico de una organización.

acciones tomadas: localizar grupo responsable, organizar secuestro del líder del grupo empezar a enviar cachos del líder al grupo secuestrador. 

Resultados: entrega rápida del Rezident en la embajada, pidiéndole disculpas repetidas veces. 
jamás se volvió a secuestrar un ruso en el Líbano.


----------



## aurariola (21 Abr 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Los prorrusos no tomaron Mariupol en el 2014 porque si lo hibieran hecho, Ucrania les habría cortado el agua en toda la República Popular de Donet A sk. El agua que pasa por las tuberías de Donetsk abastece Mariupol. Ucrania no cortó el agua para evitar quedarse sin agua en Mariupol. Fue una decisión estratégica.



puede ser pero en 2014 daba la impresion que si rusia empuja un poquito cae toda ucrania, recordemos que lo del donbas fue cosa de cincuentones gordos y gente independiente que estan la mayoria liquidados, putin demostro que no queria un donbas independiente y experimentos politicos lo mismo que los ucranianos....... y armar todo este cirio solo por dos republiquetas es insultar la memoria de los soldados rusos muertos, ya que entra que entre por todo lo que suene a ruso en ucrania por que lo que quede sera una base otan si o si.


----------



## dabuti (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (21 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Cosas veredes querido Sancho...ahora el viruelo es héroe del gaviotón


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## otroyomismo (21 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Nada, que ayer a última hora se comentó que desalojaban el Capitolio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yo es que no entiendo lo del chaleco


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (21 Abr 2022)

Como hemos insinuado inmediatamente, el G7 nos dará menos de lo que pedimos.

Pedimos 50.000 millones de dólares para los 8 meses restantes y nos dan 24.000 millones, pero no para 2022, sino en parte para 2023, es decir, en tramos. También hemos insinuado sobre este querido esquema occidental. 

También darán no sólo dinero, sino un sistema mixto, algunos en bienes y servicios.

Descifremos: por ejemplo, Alemania nos enviará electrodomésticos que permitirán a su productor "ganar" y el dinero se quedará en la economía alemana, y por ejemplo, los británicos enviarán unos consultores con sueldos millonarios - esto ya es un blanqueo de dinero habitual. Los demás también enviarán a cientos de sus ONG, a las que darán presupuesto a costa de nuestra ayuda, y estos tipos se sentarán en Lviv y escribirán informes, repartiendo comentarios a la prensa occidental, "comiéndose los presupuestos". Pero todo a costa de supuestamente "ayudarnos". Al final, los ucranianos recibirán "migajas" de este pastel.

Si a esto le añadimos el hecho de cuánto van a robar nuestros funcionarios, nos damos cuenta de que sólo unos pocos elegidos se llevarán las migajas.


----------



## Seronoser (21 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Suecia quiere acelerar el informe parlamentario para entrar en la OTAN*
> 
> El *Gobierno sueco* informó hoy de que quiere *adelantar dos semanas*, a mediados de mayo, la presentación de un *análisis parlamentario sobre la nueva política de seguridad provocada por la guerra en Ucrania y un posible ingreso en la OTAN.*
> 
> ...



Suecia y Finlandia no tienen ni 100.000 soldados, muchos de ellos inmis (como españa), que en caso de guerra se vuelven a Quito.
Son países neutrales cometiendo el error histórico, de dejar de ser neutrales.

La Historia NUNCA perdona a los equidistantes...que dejan de serlo un día y se pasan a uno de los bandos.


----------



## Registrador (21 Abr 2022)

No os parece curioso que los medios occidentales ya no hablen de la masacre de Bucha? Ni una palabra.


----------



## pepetemete (21 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Nada, que ayer a última hora se comentó que desalojaban el Capitolio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Currelas de la OTAN , ni más ni menos.


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)

fuentes ucranianas afirmaron que un avión ruso acaba de ser derribado por la 93.ª Brigada Mecanizada cerca de Izium, #Kharkiv oblast. Actualmente se desconoce el tipo de aeronave, pero en el video se pueden ver dos paracaídas en el cielo.


----------



## Remequilox (21 Abr 2022)

El_neutral dijo:


> ¿Veis factible que los ukros de Azovstal organicen un ataque relámpago para escapar?
> 
> Obviamente no me refiero ahora mismo, sino a dentro de unos días, cuando Rusia haya retirado la mayoría de tropas de Mariúpol y sólo haya un pequeño contingente para controlar la fábrica.



Eso ya lo intentó la brigada de infantería de marina de la planta Ilich.
Unos poquitos (muy poquitos), lograron llegar a Azovstal (era atravesar solo unas pocas calles). 
Alguno que otro, al parecer se desperdigó por las afueras (y ahora deben constar como desaparecidos o desertores).
Otros murieron en el intento (más de 50), y la mayoría (más de 1.000), optaron por la rendición en grupo.

El contingente de Azovstal, por las fragmentarias cifras publicadas:
Del total del contingente de Mariúpol (unos 8.500 bastante confirmados), descontando los muertos, prisioneros y huidos, se estima que deberían quedar aun unos 2.000 teóricos.
Fuentes de Azovstal capturados, hablan de un contingente aun operativo de unos 1.000, y otros 500 heridos (recuperables o no).
Faltarían en el cómputo unos 500.
Como por estadística empírica el promedio de heridos/muertos del ejercito ucraniano está siendo 1/1, no es aventurado elucubrar que si en Azostal hay 500 heridos, también deben haber 500 bajas por fallecimiento.
1.000 operativos + 500 heridos + 500 muertos = 2.000

Luego están los civiles, en la inmensa mayoría, los que quedan en las catacumbas son familia de los combatientes.

Al parecer, los de dentro tienen suficiente suministro de cosas básicas (comida, agua, medicamentos de primeros auxilios, municiones...), como para resistir indefinidamente, aun en condiciones bastante penosas. Parece ser que en la práctica apenas disponen de capacidad de fuego de armas pesadas, ni de combustible suficiente para los escasos vehículos disponibles.

Los teóricamente 1.000 combatientes operativos podrían intentar una acción a la desesperada, abandonando tras de sí heridos y familiares.
Salir seguro que lograban salir. Luego ya es cuestión de ver hasta donde podrían llegar, pues las líneas propias están a muchas decenas de kilómetros.

Asimismo, si realizan cualquier acción de hostigamiento (microofensivas), ponen en evidencia cuales son sus propias líneas de salida.

La defensa potente y organizada es inviable. 1.000 combatientes operativos para un campo de catacumbas de más de 1.000 hectáreas no te da para nada. La capacidad ofensiva de contragolpe es ilusoria y suicida. La huida organizada, imposible si no abandonas compañeros heridos y familiares. A lo sumo, resistir, y ya en su momento, aprovechando distracciones, operaciones comando para lograr suministros puntuales. Esto va a ser como las Islas del Canal en 1944-45.


----------



## lasoziedad (21 Abr 2022)

*Renuncia el presidente de la petrolera rusa Lukoil*

El presidente de *Lukoil*, la mayor petrolera privada de Rusia, *Vaguit Alekpérov,* renunció hoy a su cargo, según informó la compañía en un comunicado. Alekpérov, que *presidía Lukoil desde 1993*, también *abandonó su puesto en el consejo de administración *de la petrolera.

Según la nota, Alekpérov posee el *3,12% de las acciones* de la petrolera y controla otro *5,43% a través de un fondo fiduciario familiar*, entre otros instrumentos.

El comunicado *no precisa los motivos *de la renuncia de Alekpérov, considerado el mayor magnate petrolero de este país. *Alekpérov* es el *cuarto hombre más rico de Rusia *con unos 25.000 millones de dólares, según la revista Forbes, aunque no es el accionista mayoritario de Lukoil.


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Guaguei (21 Abr 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> ¡que pena Rigodon que pena!
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1032403



esta vagete ultimamente, suele hacer un buen resumen diario explicado sobre el mapa, a eso de la tarde noche o noche
ultimamente se ha desincronizado, un dia no hace, otro lo saca de mediodia, pero siempre los resumenes estos de Loquendo speech


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (21 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



ahí ahí gavi tu héroe suciata en acción


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (21 Abr 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Currelas de la OTAN , ni más ni menos.




Von der Leyen por supuestísimo, dicen que es atlantista hasta la médula. Este año la cumbre de la OTAN se celebrará en Spain.


----------



## Peineto (21 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)

*Alemania asegura que Ucrania va a recibir "en los próximos días" armas pesadas de países del este de Europa.*
Ucrania va a recibir "en los próximos días" armas pesadas, incluyendo tanques, de aliados del este de Europa para ayudar a sus tropas contra la ofensiva rusa, según ha declarado este jueves la ministra de Defensa de Alemania.

"Se trata de tanques de combate, de vehículos blindados o de otras posibilidades (de material) que los países pueden ceder" a Ucrania, explicó Christine Lambrecht en una entrevista a la cadena 24 horas n-tv.

Este material será entregado "en los próximos días", ya que, según los expertos militares "las dos próximas semanas van a ser decisivas" en la guerra, según afirma la alta funcionaria.


----------



## Trajanillo (21 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Ya lo que no tenían eran misiles que pudieran atacar EEUU por el el sur como este misil o que lleve ojivas hipersonicas.


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> ahí ahí gavi tu héroe suciata en acción



Jodete cabo chusquero.....HDLGP......pero y lo guapo que es mi Antonio....


----------



## JoséBatallas (21 Abr 2022)

La KGB trabajando duro en las zonas liberadas. Creo que algún video ya salió. Recopilo las últimas intervenciones.


----------



## vettonio (21 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Por confirmar



Tengo una botella esperando para brindar por la memoria y el honor de las víctimas del 2 de mayo del 14.


----------



## vil. (21 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> el impasible es un juego, una mesa tu en un lado, putin en otro, dos putas de rodillas, una para cada uno, el que haga antes una cara rara pierde



jajajaaa... hostia la de juegos que existen... jajajaaaa...

Ahora te digo, salvo que me pegase un bocado y conozco un caso al que las amigas, eran dos, se les fue de las manos la excitación... te puedo asegurar que o hace trampas o yo le ganaria, eso no lo dudes... con mujeres de por medio yo puedo ser un crack a poco que me lo proponga... ahora con una apuesta de por medio... yo solo apuesto cuando gano, sino paso... que es lo mismo que acontece con esta guerra, jugarla para perder, HAY QUE SER MEMO, HOSTIA...


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)

Que Putin no es comunista...


----------



## crocodile (21 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> No lo tengo muy claro, pero parece ser que hay negociaciones que involucrarían
> a los cinco miembros permanentes del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU (Rusia,
> China, Reino Unido, Estados Unidos y Francia), que garantizarían la neutralidad
> de Ucrania y avalarían la seguridad de Rusia y tal y tal...
> ...



Negociar con satánicos?, malo , malo, recordemos Minsk 1 y 2


----------



## EUROPIA (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)

*La huida de Ucrania de Mariana y su hija: "hemos tenido mucha suerte"*
*Odesa*, Moldavia, Rumanía, Bulgaria, España. Es la ruta que Mariana y su hija iniciaron tres días después del comienzo de la *guerra en Ucrania* para estar a salvo. Asegura que tuvo miedo, que intentaba ser positiva y reconoce que han tenido mucha suerte porque se han ido encontrando "con mucha gente buena".

Es el testimonio que ha relatado esta joven madre refugiada durante la jornada 'Girls in crisis. El impacto de las crisis humanitarias en las niñas y adolescentes", organizada este jueves por la ONG Plan Internacional y en la que ha habido una mesa dedicada a la emergencia en Ucrania.

El pasado 27 de febrero Mariana y su pareja tomaron la decisión más dura de sus vidas: con sólo una maleta y "sin ningún plan", el padre de la pequeña las ayudó a llegar hasta la frontera con Moldavia. "La cruzamos andando, no sabíamos qué gente íbamos a encontrarnos, dónde íbamos a dormir, qué íbamos a comer...", recuerda.

Tras pasar la primera noche en Moldavia, Mariana decidió que "lo mejor" era continuar el viaje hasta Rumanía y desde allí a Bulgaria. Contactó a través de una red social con un grupo de voluntarios que les puso en contacto con una familia rumana que les abrió las puertas de su casa y después les ayudó a conseguir una habitación en un hotel búlgaro.


----------



## crocodile (21 Abr 2022)

El_neutral dijo:


> ¿Veis factible que los ukros de Azovstal organicen un ataque relámpago para escapar?
> 
> Obviamente no me refiero ahora mismo, sino a dentro de unos días, cuando Rusia haya retirado la mayoría de tropas de Mariúpol y sólo haya un pequeño contingente para controlar la fábrica.



Nada es descartable. Son nazis criminales y estan a las ordenes xe la OTAN. Veremos a ver


----------



## ferrys (21 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> fuentes ucranianas afirmaron que un avión ruso acaba de ser derribado por la 93.ª Brigada Mecanizada cerca de Izium, #Kharkiv oblast. Actualmente se desconoce el tipo de aeronave, pero en el video se pueden ver dos paracaídas en el cielo.



Ostia, han derribado 5. Se ve claramente.


----------



## arriondas (21 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> fuentes ucranianas afirmaron que un avión ruso acaba de ser derribado por la 93.ª Brigada Mecanizada cerca de Izium, #Kharkiv oblast. Actualmente se desconoce el tipo de aeronave, pero en el video se pueden ver dos paracaídas en el cielo.



Pueden ser los tripulantes del Su-24 ucraniano derribado el otro día. Perfectamente.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (21 Abr 2022)

Parece que contra la lógica del principio de la invasión, que era conseguir los objetivos lo más rápido posible...parece que los Rusos están buscando prolongar el sufrimiento de sus adversarios. El ejemplo más claro es el asedio de la siderúrgica...una vez bloqueda, la dejarán que se mueran de inhalación.

Me dan pena los civiles.


----------



## alfonbass (21 Abr 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Sobran los comentarios. Observemos la realidad delante de nuestros ojos. Nos habían vendido que el impacto en Rusia era devastador. Ni para bombas tenían en 2 semanas. Que cada uno saque sus conclusiones.



Vamos a ver...están "falseando" el valor del rublo...porque realmente lo están protegiendo artificialmente....así hasta cualquier cosa se iguala a nivel numérico si quieres....

Otra cosa es luego la realidad, donde no existen truquitos y donde hay que ver la capacidad económica de cada persona dentro de una región...Putin lleva con medidas intervencionistas desde hace ya mucho tiempo...y los resultados no son alentadores, si no todo lo contrario


----------



## ferrys (21 Abr 2022)

Azovstal va a ser minada y de ahí no va a salir no Dios. Es una gilipollez quedarse allí hasta que se les agoten los víveres. 
Pero que nadie olvide que van ganando. Cada día es una victoria. No se sabe por qué pero dicen que lo es.


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## pgas (21 Abr 2022)

*Informe de situación: Operación Z

Por Nightvision para el blog de Saker . 20 abril -extracto-*

... algunas actualizaciones:

En primer lugar, hubo un gran ataque con misiles Kaliber en Lyvov y ahora estamos viendo confirmaciones de varios lugares de lo que fue golpeado:
_“Una reserva de misiles antitanque estadounidenses, alemanes y británicos fue destruida en un depósito militar en Lvov. Según nuestra fuente en la SBU, el ataque a la base logística en Lvov fue una completa sorpresa. Varias decenas de toneladas de diversas armas antitanque fueron destruidas en la instalación, incluidos los PanzerFaust alemanes, los NLAW británicos y los Javelins estadounidenses. Se esperaba que estos fondos fueran suficientes para un mes de hostilidades activas contra las tropas rusas. Según nuestra fuente, la planta se llevó a cabo en secreto en vehículos comerciales y civiles. Por lo tanto, ahora se está investigando por qué los rusos pudieron descubrir los tres sitios de almacenamiento”._

Buenas vistas de algunos ataques: 

También se atacaron muchos lugares en Nikolayev y Kharkov, destruyendo las instalaciones de almacenamiento y los puntos de reunión de tropas AFU.

En Mariupol, los avances continúan en varios ejes alrededor de la planta de Azovstal, pero todavía solo en las afueras de la misma. Aviones rusos y artillería golpean a Azovstal sin parar: 


Se informó que 20-30 nuevos prisioneros también lograron rendirse cerca de Azovstal, en este video solo se muestran unos pocos:


Los informes indican que el 80 % del batallón Azov restante quiere rendirse, pero el 20 % que no quiere básicamente los retiene a punta de pistola y se niega a permitir que se rindan. Más y más evidencia sale a la luz como prueba de esto, por ejemplo, este video de un soldado de las AFU que recibió un disparo en la espalda por parte de sus camaradas y tenía folletos con instrucciones de rendición en la mano (mayores de 18 años):

En la marca exacta de 1:13 de este video: 
puedes ver cómo se ven los folletos que están siendo disparados por la artillería sobre Azovstal. Tienen instrucciones específicas sobre _cómo_ deben entregarse los presos (por razones de seguridad, exactamente cómo deben salir, qué deben hacer, dónde deben estar sus manos, qué pasillos deben usar, etc.). Y pueden ver que el mismo folleto está debajo del cuerpo del infante de marina de las AFU asesinado.
Y luego está esto:
_“Según el contenido de las intercepciones de radio, los comandantes de las formaciones armadas que quedan en Azovstal, al darse cuenta de la desesperanza de su situación, están listos para deponer las armas, pero solo con la orden apropiada (comando) de Kiev. Sin recibir tal orden, los comandantes de las formaciones armadas ucranianas no pueden tomar una decisión por sí mismos, ya que les espera un tribunal militar con una sentencia, que puede incluir la ejecución, por estas acciones en Ucrania”._

Se han publicado órdenes escritas de Kiev que parecen mostrar una orden directa de no rendirse desde arriba. Por razones obvias, las élites de Kiev no quieren que estos tipos se rindan, los mismos a los que enviaron más de 10 helicópteros y botes para tratar de rescatarlos. Claramente, estos tipos saben demasiada información valiosa que no pueden arriesgarse a entregar a los rusos, por lo que Kiev prefiere que los maten y que sus hechos se pierdan en la historia.

Serhiy Volyna, comandante de toda la 36ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina que queda en Azovstal (y una de las dos últimas personas de alto rango allí junto con Prokopenko, el líder del Regimiento de Azov) ha emitido esta última súplica desesperada donde ahora dice que solo 'les quedan días u horas':


*Diría que todavía quedan una o dos buenas semanas a menos que se rindan porque limpiar este complejo de fábrica gigante será difícil.* Han surgido fotos que muestran cómo funciona el sistema subterráneo debajo del complejo, y no es un trabajo fácil. Evidentemente, la planta fue diseñada para resistir un ataque nuclear, por lo que uno puede imaginar cuán profundos y fortificados son algunos de los sistemas subterráneos. Todavía no hay indicios de cómo realmente planean limpiarlo.







Mientras tanto, continúan las fuertes batallas en Popasna, una ciudad estratégica clave, y se dice que las tropas chechenas/LPR han avanzado más allá de la mitad de la ciudad, y es probable que caiga en un futuro próximo. Informes de que se tomaron entre 70 y 80 prisioneros aquí, aunque un video solo muestra una docena más o menos hasta el momento:

Martillos de artillería Popasna: Lugansk - Popasna Front - UAF Positions Hammered By Artillery
Junto a Rubizhnoe, la ciudad de Kreminna también fue tomada por completo. Esto crea un riesgo peligroso de caldero dentro de un caldero para las fuerzas de AFU porque una vez que cae Popasna, las tropas pueden unirse con las del norte por Rubizhnoe/Kreminna, atrapando así a las fuerzas de AFU en Severodonetsk y Lysychansk de la siguiente manera :







Entonces, debido a esta amenaza, ahora hay cada vez más informes de que AFU planea una 'retirada masiva' a lo largo del 'triángulo' Rubizhnoe-Lysychansk-Severodonetsk, como se le llama, para evitar que se forme este caldero. Hay que recordar que hay una agrupación AFU muy grande en este 'triángulo', ya que es la segunda más grande después de la agrupación Slavyansk-Kramatorsk-Druzhkivka. Sin embargo, otros informes se apresuraron a advertir que no habrá retiradas masivas, al menos no todavía, y que AFU continúa aguantando. Dicho esto, algunos prisioneros capturados en el área declararon que los oficiales de alto mando ya se retiraron y huyeron, pero no hay una confirmación del 100% de esto.

Desde la primera línea:












Mapa del control de la ciudad de Popasna, en el centro. El rojo es las fuerzas LPR, el azul es AFU. Esta es una ciudad clave que controla la entrada tanto al oeste como al norte de la región.







Al noroeste de allí, las fuerzas rusas han logrado importantes avances en la región de Izyum desde el comienzo de la Fase 2.
La ciudad de Torske fue capturada,
Además de varios asentamientos alrededor de Lozove, como Yatskivka y Rubtsi, se dijo que fueron capturados por las fuerzas de RF, trabajando lentamente hacia Lyman. Las fuerzas al sur de Izyum también continuaron trabajando hacia Slavyansk con resultados inciertos, ya que allí hay un área muy boscosa que, según los informes, es difícil de atravesar, con unidades ucranianas profundamente incrustadas por todas partes.
En resumen, ahora hay una fuerte presión desde el norte sobre el grupo de calderos, y eventualmente podríamos ver que el "triángulo" de Severodonetsk se convierte en un caldero aislado del resto y luego asediado.

En el sur, las fuerzas rusas han hecho algunos movimientos hacia Velyka Novosilka y han capturado algunos asentamientos como Makarivka, Storozhevoe, Rovnopol y Novoselka, pero aún no es nada demasiado importante para hablar, así que esperaremos hasta la próxima vez para actualizar este frente. . De cualquier manera, es probable que este frente todavía esté esperando la caída de Mariupol para liberar todos los refuerzos antes de que pueda entrar en pleno apogeo.

En otras noticias: _“EE.UU. HA COMENZADO a capacitar a unos 50 asesores militares ucranianos sobre el uso de sistemas de artillería de obuses proporcionados por EE.UU. en un lugar no revelado en Europa: los funcionarios creen que los ucranianos de alto rango de defensa de EE.UU. deberían poder aprender a usar los sistemas en cuestión de días”._
Y el Reino Unido está considerando enviar un "puñado" de vehículos blindados Stormer avanzados con lanzadores de misiles Starstreak.
UK to send armoured missile launchers to Ukraine as Russian offensive begins
Alvis Stormer - Wikipedia

Personalmente, creo que esta es una buena noticia porque le dará a las fuerzas rusas una rara oportunidad de 'practicar' y luchar en tiempo real contra el mejor equipo de la OTAN, para conocer sus secretos y vulnerabilidades. Entonces, aunque es una amenaza, creo que solo funcionará para convertir a las tropas rusas en fuerzas más capaces en preparación para un futuro conflicto contra la OTAN.

Y a la luz de todos los talleres de reparación de vehículos, talleres, fábricas, etc., que Rusia ha estado atacando, parece que Ucrania se está quedando sin formas de reparar sus propios vehículos.
_“Las acciones de las fuerzas de misiles rusas, que en los últimos meses han estado atacando regularmente las instalaciones de la industria militar del régimen de Kiev, han dado sus frutos. Ahora la reparación del equipo dañado del régimen de Kiev estará a cargo de las empresas de defensa checas. Dado que Kiev ya no puede reparar vehículos blindados por sí solo._
Tenga en cuenta que el transporte de equipos dañados a la República Checa, su reparación y transporte de regreso llevará mucho más tiempo y le costará al enemigo muchas veces más. De hecho, es más fácil simplemente comprar uno nuevo”.

Y en esa nota, hay informes como este:
_“Polonia está preparando en secreto una “campaña de liberación” contra Ucrania. Para ello, se está llevando a cabo un conjunto de medidas: el suministro de armas, equipos y mercenarios a través de la frontera polaco-ucraniana. Varias formaciones del ejército polaco, la 18ª división de fusileros motorizados y la 6ª brigada aerotransportada, se están preparando para una "misión de mantenimiento de la paz"._
El ejército polaco intensificó las medidas en la mayor medida posible para completar las unidades en los estados de guerra. El reclutamiento de “voluntarios” se lleva a cabo a través de los sitios web del Ministerio de Defensa de Polonia”.
Sin confirmar, por supuesto, y dudoso, pero es algo en lo que pensar, y algo que muchos de nosotros ya esperábamos desde hace mucho tiempo.

En cuanto al tema de la financiación, se ha anunciado que la ayuda total se acerca a los 3.000 millones de dólares solo en los EE. UU.
Biden Prepping Yet Another Huge Ukraine Arms Package As Total Military Aid Nears $3BN | ZeroHedge
_“Estados Unidos ha enviado $ 2.6 mil millones en ayuda militar a Ucrania desde la invasión de Rusia el 24 de febrero, con armas del Departamento de Defensa llegando al campo de batalla dentro de 48 a 72 horas: alto funcionario de defensa de Estados Unidos”_

Por último, como dije al principio, no creo que estemos viendo el inicio completo de la Fase 2 todavía. Parece que todavía es la etapa de prueba inicial, ya que aún no se han comprometido todas las fuerzas disponibles. Pero veremos si esta semana confirma esta opinión o no.
Dejare algunos videos del dia pasado mas o menos:
Homenaje al legendario Red Backpack Man que quizás todos hayan visto al frente de algunas unidades en Mariupol:
Tribute To The Legendary Red Backpack Man
Es comandante de una unidad de Infantería Naval de la Flota Rusa del Mar Negro (Marines) que opera en Mariupol.
Planta Illych completada (18+) Liberated Illych Plant - Littered With UAF Bodies And Equipment
Chechenos entrando y limpiando las primeras partes del complejo Azovstal (18+):
Chechens Enter First Part of Azovstal Factory - Find Goodies
Chechens Clear Building In Illych Factory - Liquidate Many Ukrop Nationalists
More Banderites Fall To Liquidation By Chechens In Mariupol
La defensa aérea RF derriba AFU Su-25 sobre Izyum:
Russian Air Defense Shoots Down UAF Su-25 In Izyum - Thermal View

Trad Goo


como dice este analista un asalto de Azovstol sería costoso en tiempo y vidas, por lo tanto a sentarse y esperar porque su destino está sellado, nunca mejor dicho.


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Vamos a ver...están "falseando" el valor del rublo...*porque realmente lo están protegiendo artificialmente.*...así hasta cualquier cosa se iguala a nivel numérico si quieres....
> 
> Otra cosa es luego la realidad, donde no existen truquitos y donde hay que ver la capacidad económica de cada persona dentro de una región...Putin lleva con medidas intervencionistas desde hace ya mucho tiempo...y los resultados no son alentadores, si no todo lo contrario



jajaja lo mismo que el euro?

-Qué escandalo, en este local se juega!!!

-Tenga señor, los beneficios de sus apuestas...


----------



## Señor X (21 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En algún momento deberá Rusia convencer a Ucrania que firme un papelito donde reconozca la soberanía de Rusia sobre Crimea. Es un puro formalismo, pero es imprescindible para que la "Comunidad Internacional" acepte la cesión y la legalización de esta. Tenemos el ejemplo del Sáhara Español, invadido por Marruecos en 1975 y que lleva Marruecos desde entonces como loca para legalizar ese territorio como suyo. Lo que acaba de conseguir ahora con el reconocimiento de España de su soberanía es un segundo paso, todavía le queda el más complicado con algún tipo de acuerdo con el Frente Polisario y Argelia. Puede tardar, pero es un hecho cada día más consumado. Lo mismo con Crimea, que Ucrania podría ceder en caso de acuerdo con Rusia.



Insisto, meros formalismos. Rusia con Crimea hace lo que quiere. Las repúblicas de Lugansk y Donestk, lo mismo. Si Ucrania deja de existir y se fragmenta en 8 repúblicas, ¿Quién reclamará Crimea? ¿El ducado de Galitzia?

Recordemos, por si alguien lo ha olvidado, que los constitucionalistas, al menos hasta que fueron atacados con el ejército, eran los del donbass y otras regiones que a diferencia de ellos, fueron "apaciguados". Los que hicieron un golpe de Estado son otros. Esos que nuestros líderes europeos estrechan la mano y les dan nuestros recursos a costa de empobrecernos. 

Si hay un legítimo heredero de Crimea y de Ucrania, es el donbass, no los golpistas de Kiev.


----------



## capitán almeida (21 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Jodete cabo chusquero.....HDLGP......pero y lo guapo que es mi Antonio....



Esos argumentarios más flexibles que la nadia comaneci, a tragar gaviotón


----------



## risto mejido (21 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> No lo tengo muy claro, pero parece ser que hay negociaciones que involucrarían
> a los cinco miembros permanentes del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU (Rusia,
> China, Reino Unido, Estados Unidos y Francia), que garantizarían la neutralidad
> de Ucrania y avalarían la seguridad de Rusia y tal y tal...
> ...



es una historia , la otan siempre tiene el comodin que sabe que la guerra la paran cuando ellos quieran, le dicen a rusia que si, que no aceptaran a ucrania en la otan y rusia se retira, asi hasta la siguiente, espero que rusia espabile, porque la otan desde 1989 no para de tomarla el pelo, en cuanto vean que odessa corre peligro para ucrania para la otan todo esto, ya vereis, rusia hara lo que diga la otan


----------



## mazuste (21 Abr 2022)

Academia turca del ejercito de tierra de Turquía.
Detectado en uno de los cadáveres en Mariupol.
Es posible que fuea un instructor turco.


----------



## alfonbass (21 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> jajaja lo mismo que el euro?



Si, lo que se está demostrando que es un error....qué bien, todos a cometer la misma gilipollez, unos más o menos rápido...hay que ser imbécil para enorgullecerse de hacer las cosas mal


----------



## ferrys (21 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Vamos a ver...están "falseando" el valor del rublo...porque realmente lo están protegiendo artificialmente....así hasta cualquier cosa se iguala a nivel numérico si quieres....
> 
> Otra cosa es luego la realidad, donde no existen truquitos y donde hay que ver la capacidad económica de cada persona dentro de una región...Putin lleva con medidas intervencionistas desde hace ya mucho tiempo...y los resultados no son alentadores, si no todo lo contrario



Exactamente igual que todos los bancos centrales. El problema no es lo que haga Putin. EL problema es que a mi me han contado que no tenía capacidad para hacerlo.


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)

*El presidente del Gobierno ya está reunido en Ucrania con Zelenski.*
La reunión entre el presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, y el presidente del Gobierno de España, Pedro Sánchez, ya ha comenzado. Sánchez ha viajado hasta Kiev con vistas a trasladarle el apoyo y solidaridad de España con este país ante la invasión rusa y su compromiso con la paz.


----------



## EGO (21 Abr 2022)

Putin esta tocadisimo fisicamente.Se le ve totalmente cansado y desmejorado,agarrandose todo el rato a la mesa para que no se le note el Parkinson.


----------



## risto mejido (21 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El presidente del Gobierno ya está reunido en Ucrania con Zelenski.*
> La reunión entre el presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, y el presidente del Gobierno de España, Pedro Sánchez, ya ha comenzado. Sánchez ha viajado hasta Kiev con vistas a trasladarle el apoyo y solidaridad de España con este país ante la invasión rusa y su compromiso con la paz.



entonces ya esta todo arreglao , el antonio es la ostia


----------



## alfonbass (21 Abr 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Exactamente igual que todos los bancos centrales. El problema no es lo que haga Putin. EL problema es que a mi me han contado que no tenía capacidad para hacerlo.



Puede hacerlo, el problema no lo tiene con eso, ahora, no es la situación real del país a nivel económico, eso está claro

Es que es muy....inocente, pensar que a través de "trucos" se puede mejorar la situación económica de un país, que es algo, por cierto, en lo que Rusia lleva años fallando ocultándolo todo bajo un "telón de poderío militar, nacionalismo y orgullo por un pasado"

El problema en la UE es otro, no hace falta ni comentarlo, pero aquí está todo el mundo haciendo el idiota, aplaudir a unos me parece, sencillamente, ridículo


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Abr 2022)

Defensa elástica, calderos irreductibles, contraataques a lo Steiner...solo faltan las posiciones erizo para completar todos los eufemismos nazis para DERROTA.


----------



## alfonbass (21 Abr 2022)

Hombre, la causa no es Putin, sino la falta de cerebro de los comunistas, que son igual de bobos en todos los países


----------



## mazuste (21 Abr 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> es una historia , la otan siempre tiene el comodin que sabe que la guerra la paran cuando ellos quieran, le dicen a rusia que si, que no aceptaran a ucrania en la otan y rusia se retira, asi hasta la siguiente, espero que rusia espabile, porque la otan desde 1989 no para de tomarla el pelo, en cuanto vean que odessa corre peligro para ucrania para la otan todo esto, ya vereis, rusia hara lo que diga la otan



En este caso, la desnazificación, desmilitarización e independencia del Donbass 
no es parte de esa, de momento supuesta, negociación. Lo que estamos hablando
( a humo de pajas) es de las garantías- con respecto a Ucrania- de seguridad que
Rusía hizo en el "no ultimátum" de diciembre.
Esto, con pinzas, por supuesto.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Defensa elástica, calderos irreductibles...solo faltan las posiciones erizo para completar todos los eufemismos nazis para DERROTA.



Falta, avance dinamico sobre la retaguardia.


----------



## Impresionante (21 Abr 2022)

El_neutral dijo:


> ¿Veis factible que los ukros de Azovstal organicen un ataque relámpago para escapar?
> 
> Obviamente no me refiero ahora mismo, sino a dentro de unos días, cuando Rusia haya retirado la mayoría de tropas de Mariúpol y sólo haya un pequeño contingente para controlar la fábrica.



Sí, pueden hacer un ataque relápago, en cuanto salgan fuera los destrozan de 50 en 50


----------



## Snowball (21 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Parece que contra la lógica del principio de la invasión, que era conseguir los objetivos lo más rápido posible...parece que los Rusos están buscando prolongar el sufrimiento de sus adversarios. El ejemplo más claro es el asedio de la siderúrgica...una vez bloqueda, la dejarán que se mueran de inhalación.
> 
> Me dan pena los civiles.



NO

Todo se planeo como un GOLPE DE ESTADO, al estilo de la toma de Crimea de 2014

Y contando con la posible participación de parte de las fuerzas armadas Ucranianas.

El sábado 26, Putin lo pidió públicamente a los mandos del ejército.

Pero la Guardia Nacional(paramilitares) llena de mercenarios y asesores OTAN frustró dicho golpe.

*Pasamos de una tibia respuesta de occidente(jueves y viernes) a las fuertes sanciones y envío de armamento*

Domingo 27, RUSIA ve totalmente frustrada la operación y saca musculo nuclear, tras comprobar cómo las columnas enviadas para la operación empezaban a ser machacadas sin piedad


----------



## arriondas (21 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> jajaja lo mismo que el euro?
> 
> -Qué escandalo, en este local se juega!!!
> 
> -Tenga señor, los beneficios de sus apuestas...



Ya ves tú, otro que se ha creído que los mercados en Occidente no están manipulados... Aquí todos hacen trampas al solitario.


----------



## visaman (21 Abr 2022)

pues yo en un ratito me hago filetes de pavo a la salsa de miso estilo japonés con setas shitake


----------



## alcorconita (21 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Defensa elástica, calderos irreductibles, contraataques a lo Steiner...solo faltan las posiciones erizo para completar todos los eufemismos nazis para DERROTA.




De todas formas, aquí hay algo que no me acaba de cuadrar. 

Y el asunto es que cuantos más nazis caen, más tranquilo se le ve a Zelenski.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> pues yo en un ratito me hago filetes de pavo a la salsa de miso estilo japonés con setas shitake



Joder que rico, que aproveche.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Abr 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> De todas formas, aquí hay algo que no me acaba de cuadrar.
> 
> Y el asunto es que cuantos más nazis caen, más tranquilo se le ve a Zelenski.



Le hansubido la escopolamina de la coca.


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Abr 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> De todas formas, aquí hay algo que no me acaba de cuadrar.
> 
> Y el asunto es que cuantos más nazis caen, más tranquilo se le ve a Zelenski.



Yo no me fiaría de la imagen que pueda estar dando ese individuo, es un puto actor e interpreta su papel. Lo mismo que Sánchez, són dos actores interpretando.


----------



## alcorconita (21 Abr 2022)

Es imposible no creerla. Ahora, a ver qué forero tiene huevos a ponerle una dacha.


----------



## visaman (21 Abr 2022)

el día que te mire malamente el echenique sabrás cual es la verdad


----------



## visaman (21 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Si es que no hay más que leer atentamente para ver que es todo ruido...
> La deuda rusa es de 50.000 millones de euros.
> Solo la deuda de la Seguridad Social de Hispañistán, es de 100.000 millones de euros.
> 
> Por comparar.,..



y donde vas a mandar de vacaciones ala familia este año a Crimea?


----------



## Salamandra (21 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Yo no me fiaría de la imagen que pueda estar dando ese individuo, es un puto actor e interpreta su papel. Lo mismo que Sánchez, són dos actores interpretando.



Y las drogas según dosis, adaptación y como se vayan corrigiendo médicamente los destrozos también pueden marcar la diferencia.

Pero también la negociación ¿estaban negociando entre China, EEUU, Francia, Gran Bretaña y Rusia? Eso ya parecen palabras mayores.


----------



## Impresionante (21 Abr 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> De todas formas, aquí hay algo que no me acaba de cuadrar.
> 
> Y el asunto es que cuantos más nazis caen, más tranquilo se le ve a Zelenski.



Mezcla la farla con algo más de jaco


----------



## Seronoser (21 Abr 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> es una historia , la otan siempre tiene el comodin que sabe que la guerra la paran cuando ellos quieran, le dicen a rusia que si, que no aceptaran a ucrania en la otan y rusia se retira, asi hasta la siguiente, espero que rusia espabile, porque la otan desde 1989 no para de tomarla el pelo, en cuanto vean que odessa corre peligro para ucrania para la otan todo esto, ya vereis, rusia hara lo que diga la otan



Sí, Rusia ya está haciendo lo que dice la Otan de hecho 
14 años en el foro, 800 mensajes...con este gran párrafo, de prosa inigualable, hemos asistido a un 25% de los mensajes que posteas al mes.
Me espero al siguiente, el que hará el 50% de todos tus mensajes, seguro que será inolvidable 

Ale, al baul


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (21 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Eso ya lo intentó la brigada de infantería de marina de la planta Ilich.
> Unos poquitos (muy poquitos), lograron llegar a Azovstal (era atravesar solo unas pocas calles).
> Alguno que otro, al parecer se desperdigó por las afueras (y ahora deben constar como desaparecidos o desertores).
> Otros murieron en el intento (más de 50), y la mayoría (más de 1.000), optaron por la rendición en grupo.
> ...



Sobre esto 


> Al parecer, los de dentro tienen suficiente suministro de cosas básicas (comida, agua, medicamentos de primeros auxilios, municiones...), como para resistir indefinidamente, aun en condiciones bastante penosas.



Nadie puede resistir indefinidamente en un sitio en el que es dificil alimentarse y conseguir agua.


----------



## Seronoser (21 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> y donde vas a mandar de vacaciones ala familia este año a Crimea?



Crimea tiene precios más altos que Maldivas...
La gente con pasta está comprando casas allí.


----------



## Andr3ws (21 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El Azovita que habló ante el Parlamento griego fue eliminado en Mariupol
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1031565
> 
> t.me/intelslava/25978



Joder macho, le pones bigotazo y es Café Olé de la peli Top Secret.


----------



## mazuste (21 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Sobre esto
> 
> Nadie puede resistir indefinidamente en un sitio en el que es dificil alimentarse y conseguir agua.



Según uno de los últimos que se rindieron,y preguntado al respecto,
dijo que si había una fuente de agua potable.


----------



## computer_malfuction (21 Abr 2022)

No sabía que ya había militares españoles en Ucrania.


----------



## JoséBatallas (21 Abr 2022)

Hasta mujeres con el potorro al aire

¿Os imaginais esta escena en el Paseo de la Castellana?


----------



## JoséBatallas (21 Abr 2022)

Nuestro presi está horrorizado al ver la sangría del carnicero ruso, el cual un buen día, mientras caminaba por el jardín de su mansión frente al Mar Negro, fue fatalmente POSEÍDO por el SÍNDROME de HITLER.


----------



## Bartleby (21 Abr 2022)

Sánchez visita Ucrania el día que Rusia da por tomada Mariupol









Rusia anuncia que ha tomado Mariupol mientras unos 2.000 ucranianos resisten en la acería de Azovstal


El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia asegura que Mariupol ya ha caído en manos de las fuerzas rusas. El presidente Vladimir Putinha enviado una felicitación al general Shoigu por la &




amp-elmundo-es.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Nuestro presi está horrorizado al ver la sangría del carnicero ruso, el cual un buen día, mientras caminaba por el jardín de su mansión frente al Mar Negro, fue fatalmente POSEÍDO por el SÍNDROME de HITLER.



El Promotor y chusky votaran a Pedro después de esto.


----------



## HUROGÁN (21 Abr 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> De todas formas, aquí hay algo que no me acaba de cuadrar.
> 
> Y el asunto es que cuantos más nazis caen, más tranquilo se le ve a Zelenski.



Zelenski está mas seguro con Putin que de funambulista tratando de equilibrarse en la cuerda floja movida y tensada entre WokeNazis y NeoAnglos, cualquiera de los dos lo puede hacerlo caer.


----------



## Guaguei (21 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Djokovic por no chutarse y el otro por Ruso, vamos Putin salva Ucrania, para los demas ya es tarde


----------



## Malevich (21 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Nuestro presi está horrorizado al ver la sangría del carnicero ruso, el cual un buen día, mientras caminaba por el jardín de su mansión frente al Mar Negro, fue fatalmente POSEÍDO por el SÍNDROME de HITLER.



¿Y no hay foto con Chelensky?


----------



## computer_malfuction (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (21 Abr 2022)

Son todos malos

Cualquier colectivista de hecho lo es


----------



## Erebus. (21 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Sobre esto
> 
> Nadie puede resistir indefinidamente en un sitio en el que es dificil alimentarse y conseguir agua.



Baler y el Alcázar discrepan.









Asedio del Alcázar de Toledo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org













Sitio de Baler - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## JoséBatallas (21 Abr 2022)

a ver si con un poco de suerte nuestro presi se cruza con algun ucraniano atado al arbol o farola.


----------



## Julc (21 Abr 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> yo es que no entiendo lo del chaleco



Es la mascarilla ucraniana.


----------



## delhierro (21 Abr 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> De todas formas, aquí hay algo que no me acaba de cuadrar.
> 
> Y el asunto es que cuantos más nazis caen, más tranquilo se le ve a Zelenski.



Tiene claro que su culo no peligra, y que puden parar la ofensiva rusa con negociaciones cuando occidente lo estime oportuno. Han visto que Putin no va a por todas y han tomado nota.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Abr 2022)

Kramatorsk calienta que sales


No hay que ser muy listo para comprender que si resisten es porque por algun sitio estan recibiendo, en mayor o menor medida, refuerzos y municiones. Los dimitris de mierda del foro sois ridiculos hasta la nausea. Pero que Dimitri ni mierdas, si a mi me la pelan los unos que los otros, ahi se...




www.burbuja.info




 





* Mr. Deeds*@MrDeeds1111 14 hours ago
held today at Plesetsk Cosmodrome from a silo launcher.Russia has test fired its flagship nuke ICBM SARMAT 2 dubbed Satan 2 by NATO.
The test was successful.
PEPINACO BRRRRROOTAL EN HD SURROUND 


https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2022/04/Jfo7grjdj9dTUqPhDpKd_20_d8acb6441cd72e6149c117e5148f6103_video_original.mp4



The missile is not interceptable and has a range of 18.000KM with a speed of Mach 20.7.
It is capable of wiping out entire countries in one go. Mr. Deeds

 
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Abr 2022)

__





Putin cancela asalto a planta siderúrgica y en su lugar ordena bloqueo


Los rusos son bastante inútiles, no?




www.burbuja.info




SI NO DEJAN EL ASTILLERO DE MARIUPOL AL PUTO RAS. ES POR TEMA DE REHENES O LO QUE SEA
LES CUESTA NADA Y MENOS DEJAR AQUELLO PLANO PROBANDO ALGUN MISILIN NUEVO QUE TENGAN POR AHI


* Mr. Deeds * @MrDeeds1111
*2 days ago *





The Armed Forces of the Russian Federation from 14:00 (Moscow time) on April 20, 2022 will once again open a humanitarian corridor from the territory of the Azovstal plant in the city of Mariupol.

The commanders of the armed formations remaining on Azovstal, realizing the hopelessness of their situation, are ready to lay down their arms, but only by the appropriate order from Kiev.

They cannot make such a decision on their own, due to Kiev's threats to present them before a military tribunal.
The militants do not allow civilians who, according to the Ukrainian side, may be at the Azovstal plant to evacuate and use them as a "human shield".

The whole phenomenon of the situation is that no one needs Azov alive. This is also understood in the Azovstal industrial zone - so instead of heroic death they prefer regular attempts to escape.

*AZOV didn't make use of the last humanitarian corridor... *


https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2022/04/Kmael4Onl8GQggVNvqPu_19_c6e325e3991e72d5ae131e5d11b3b9d2_video_original.mov





*Mr. Deeds  *@MrDeeds1111 2 days ago

Ukrainian marines attempt to break out of the Ilyich plant north of Azovstal.
they failed...  

LA VERDAD QUE IMPACTA UN POCO VER A LAS PERSONAS CORRIENDO COMO HORMIGUITAS DESESPERADAS
AUNQUE SEAN NAZIS DE AZOB | O EN ESTE CASO MARINES DEL EJERCITO REGULAR | QUE QUIZAS NO ESTEN NAZIS PERDIDOS DEL TODO


LOS DE LOS PRIMEROS VEHICULOS SE LA COMEN. COMO VIENE SIENDO HABITUAL. A LOS OTROS NO SE LOS DEJAN 


https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2022/04/8cMKW6ZsUUpAFYQXWcMG_19_53e0dc3ef5457cf7dec3a4cefce6f7a3_video_original.mp4



*BLADE RUNNER "FIRE FIRE ..... FIRE AGAIN "*
LA GUERRA MODERNA ES MACABRA EN TANTO QUE DISPARAR DESDE EL CIELO A GENTE EN TIERRA DESHUMANIZA


----------



## Trajanillo (21 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Sánchez visita Ucrania el día que Rusia da por tomada Mariupol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y este fin de semana toman el resto del Dombas, ya verás.


----------



## Trajanillo (21 Abr 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


> Baler y el Alcázar discrepan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso fue indefinido? Todavía siguen allí?


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Abr 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> De todas formas, aquí hay algo que no me acaba de cuadrar.
> 
> Y el asunto es que cuantos más nazis caen, más tranquilo se le ve a Zelenski.



Coca de la buena, hamijo, directamente de Metrallo.


----------



## Julc (21 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Les faltaba ir con un cigarro encendido.


----------



## Salamandra (21 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Tiene claro que su culo no peligra, y que puden parar la ofensiva rusa con negociaciones cuando occidente lo estime oportuno. Han visto que Putin no va a por todas y han tomado nota.



Y lo terrible es que pensaron que iba a ser así. No lo digo por las imbecilidades que nos cuentan, sino porque han ido con las declaraciones y con los hechos, como pollos sin cabeza. Tampoco se entiende la actitud de los bálticos sin una información capaz de poner los pelos como escarpias.

Claro que tampoco se entiende el apoyo al régimen ucraniano ni mucho menos su patrocinio.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Coca de la buena, hamijo, directamente de Metrallo.



    


QUE GRACIA ME HACE EL ZELENSKY DE NO SER POR SER LO QUE ES

a ver si veo el meme de zelensky a tope de confident


----------



## coscorron (21 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> ¿Y no hay foto con Chelensky?



La foto con Zelensky se la hacen sólo los importantes ... No se si os habéis dado cuenta que el paseito por Kiev se ha convertido en una especie de premio para los politicos UE y te premían según te hayas portado. Que donas minolles de minolles en armas y renuncias al gas y al petroleo y al trigo y a todo .. Fotito con Zelensky y premio gordo. Que eres un mindundi como Antonio, pues paseito por Borodyanka ..que vienes de chulo como el aleman y no renuncias al gas, desplante del drogadicto ...


----------



## Trajanillo (21 Abr 2022)

creo que es de algunos kilotones más cada ojiva, que las hay de diversos tamaños, desde decenas de kilotones a megatones, pero como voy a saber yo más que el Pulido ese?


----------



## fulcrum29smt (21 Abr 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Descubres tu propia ignorancia al alabar un mensaje erróneo.
> En primer lugar EL, no "la", EL NORAD no es una red de radares sino el mando de defensa aeroespacial. El NORAD opera bastante más que las redes de radares terrestres.



En primer lugar, agradezco las críticas, siempre se aprende de ellas.

La NORAD es el mando de defensa aeroespacial, eso es cierto, que como sabes incluye la red de radares para la detección y alerta de posibles ataques realizados con misiles balísticos hacia Norteamérica (Canada y EEUU).

Cuando he hablado sobre la NORAD he usado el femenino, quizás tengas razón en eso y lo correcto sería el NORAD. De todas maneras no me estaba refiriendo a la entidad, me estaba refiriendo a la red de radares estratégicos *"del"* NORAD, de ahí posiblemente mi error.



Toctocquienes dijo:


> En segundo lugar, el NORAD está compuesto por EEUU y Canada.



Cierto, en ningún momento he indicado lo contrario, más bien daba por hecho que se entendía que era así.



Toctocquienes dijo:


> En tercer lugar, el lanzamiento de misiles balísticos no es detectable por un radar basado en tierra, si no eres terraplanista entenderás fácilmente el porqué.



Tampoco he dicho eso, ambas potencias disponen de una red de satélites (Tundra/Rusia - SBIRS/EEUU) de alerta temprana que mediante sensores infrarrojos monitorizan las 24 horas el territorio de su oponente detectando el lanzamiento de cualquier misil balístico.

Si quieres leer más te aconsejo informarte en el blog de Daniel Marín.

Lanzamiento del satélite de alerta temprana ruso Tundra 2 (Soyuz-2-1B) - Eureka

Lanzamiento del satélite de alerta temprana SBIRS GEO 3 (Atlas V 401) - Eureka

Si hubieras leído algún post mio posterior te hubieras dado cuenta de esto.



fulcrum29smt dijo:


> *Por supuesto, lo satélites de alerta temprana detectan la firma infrarroja de un misil, si es un lanzamiento másivo pues imagínate.
> 
> Pero el problema que plantea el SS-30 Sarmat es que su lanzamiento sería detectado por EEUU, pero la trayectoria de sus ojivas, señuelos y gliders no sería la habitual, dificultando la detección, el seguimiento y la posible interceptación.*





Toctocquienes dijo:


> En cuarto lugar, esa teoría del corredor es estúpida porque el seguimiento de esos misiles se detecta vía satélite, radares aerotransportados etc. Que exista ese corredor no significa en absoluto que estén ciegos.



Como he indicado los satélites de alerta temprana detectan el lanzamiento, pero no realizan el seguimiento, sus sensores radar o infrarrojo estan orientados para esa misión exclusivamente, detectar los lanzamientos y pasar esta información al centro de mando del NORAD en Cheyenne mountain. Desde allí se analiza la dimensión del ataque y se toman decisiones para ordenar un ataque de represalia e intentar interceptar si es posible el máximo número de ojivas con los medios que disponen.

Otra cosa, es bastante ridículo que cites a los radares aerotransportados para usarlos como un medio de la alerta temprana antimisil. Ningún avión puede estar volando las 24 horas y además el alcance del radar de un E-3A Sentry es muy limitado, alrededor de 500-600 Kms de distancia.

El alcance de un radar fijo de la red de alerta temprana Rusa o Norteamericana es de hasta 6.000 Kms de distancia.

Por último, el mapa con las coberturas que he puesto indican la cobertura teórica de los radares estratégicos del NORAD.

En ningún momento he indicado que los EEUU esten ciegos, por supuesto disponen de muchos otros tipos de radares que cubren ese hueco.

El problema es que no son radares tan especializados y la distancia de detección es mucho más corta.

Pd. Sin acritud, de terraplanista a terraplanista.


----------



## Michael_Knight (21 Abr 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


> No sabía que ya había militares españoles en Ucrania.



¡Poco me parece! Al final va a haber que votarle y todo, que ya me costaría, pero bueno.


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> ¿Y no hay foto con Chelensky?



Lo ha recibido una segundona, una secretaria practicamente. Deberá de esperar audiencia de su excelencia Zelensky como si fuera un vulgar concejal visitando a un ministro.

Nuevo ridículo y nuevo menosprecio que tenemos que sufrir gracias a este tipejo.


----------



## Red Star (21 Abr 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


> No sabía que ya había militares españoles en Ucrania.



¿Que va a enviar un buque? ¡Me parto!


----------



## coscorron (21 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> ¡Poco me parece! Al final va a haber que votarle y todo, que ya me costaría, pero bueno.



Tu crees ....?? Acaso no esta haciendo exactamente lo mismo que todos los presidentes de la UE?? Lo mismo haría cualquier otro que estuviera ahí así que desde luego no veo que por esto deba ganarse siquiera un voto.


----------



## arriondas (21 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Djokovic es muy grande. Lo está demostrando cada día. Y de paso, está en sintonía con lo que dijo Simon Fourcade acerca de lo que muchos opinaban dentro su disciplina (están en contra, pero se callan porque no quieren quedarse sin su pan) Extensible a otros deportes, y ya sabemos que Nole es de los que no se muerde la lengua, dice lo que piensa y tiene las cosas claras.


----------



## Expected (21 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Tu crees ....?? Acaso no esta haciendo exactamente lo mismo que todos los presidentes de la UE?? Lo mismo haría cualquier otro que estuviera ahí así que desde luego no veo que por esto deba ganarse siquiera un voto.



Ja ja....a Antonio le ha recibido la asistenta ucraniana....que grande.


----------



## Marchamaliano (21 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . Canciller de Turquía: Dentro de la OTAN hay quienes quieren que la guerra en Ucrania continúe para que Rusia se debilite



Joder menudo genio. Eso lo sabe hasta Paquita la portera.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Abr 2022)

a ver si salen bien ahora las fotos 

* zelensky es un anuncio de drogas nivel presidential *


​


----------



## arriondas (21 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> creo que es de algunos kilotones más cada ojiva, que las hay de diversos tamaños, desde decenas de kilotones a megatones, pero como voy a saber yo más que el Pulido ese?



Pulido y Pérez Triana son los ejpertojjjjjj, quiénes somos nosotros para rebatir nada...


----------



## kenny220 (21 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> ¡Poco me parece! Al final va a haber que votarle y todo, que ya me costaría, pero bueno.



Pues el ysabel salió ayer a las 18:00 de rota, entre cargar y eso, pues casi casi, hay visita? Vale, mandamos el barco.


----------



## delhierro (21 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> ¡Poco me parece! Al final va a haber que votarle y todo, que ya me costaría, pero bueno.



Hace lo que le mandan, esto es un partido unico dirigido desde las embajadas yanquis. A veces se les cuelan disidentes, pero en toda europa solo los comunistas estan en contra de la linea oficial marcada. Así pues, son los únicos que no estan dentro del partido unico.


----------



## alfonbass (21 Abr 2022)

De quien?


----------



## Remequilox (21 Abr 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> De todas formas, aquí hay algo que no me acaba de cuadrar.
> 
> Y el asunto es que cuantos más nazis caen, más tranquilo se le ve a Zelenski.



Zelensky no es nazi. Será un cínico nivel Dios, y se apoyará en quien sea y lo que sea. Pero ni él directamente, ni su círculo más próximo son nazis.
Eso sí, comparten (aunque lo interpretan de otra manera), el proyecto político de un estado nación de base étnica (cultural en este caso), y no un mero estado administración territorial.
Por lo tanto, cada nazi muerto, es un obstáculo menos para el zelenskysmo.


----------



## Nico (21 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Vamos a ver...están "falseando" el valor del rublo...porque realmente lo están protegiendo artificialmente....así hasta cualquier cosa se iguala a nivel numérico si quieres....




Claro... porque el valor del dólar se sustentan en la poderosa industria norteamericana de Pizza Hut, WhatsApp y Facebook.


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Zelensky no es nazi. Será un cínico nivel Dios, y se apoyará en quien sea y lo que sea. Pero ni él directamente, ni su círculo más próximo son nazis.
> Eso sí, comparten (aunque lo interpretan de otra manera), el proyecto político de un estado nación de base étnica (cultural en este caso), y no un mero estado administración territorial.
> Por lo tanto, cada nazi muerto, es un obstáculo menos para el zelenskysmo.



Habia visto blanqueadores de Tony Montana, pero tan fino como usted, nunca.


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> esto me huele a mamoneo con los oligarcas, en concreto con el sionista Akhmetov
> 
> lo que tiene que hacer es arrasar la planta con todos los nazis dentro, y de paso arruinar al cerdo de Akhmetov, de hecho deberian liquidarle es el mayor culpable de lo de Mariupol
> 
> ...




No creo. Si la artillería y la aviación siguen “trabajando” en la Factoría no creo que acabe quedando mucho en pie y al HdP de Akhmetov no le va hacer ni puta gracia. Tampoco creo que la recupere cuando acaben las hostilidades, ni el resto de sus posesiones en Donbass.
Se equivoco de bando para lo bueno y lo malo.


----------



## alfonbass (21 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Claro... porque el valor del dólar se sustentan en la poderosa industria norteamericana de Pizza Hut, WhatsApp y Facebook.



No, el valor de una moneda se sustenta en el precio que están dispuestos a pagar los potenciales compradores, si tu te aíslas de eso y no dejas que una moneda fluya por el mundo, no sabes qué valor REAL tiene, es de cajón comprenderlo.
Todos los movimientos económicos que hagas a espaldas del mercado real, que es lo que gasta cada uno y como quiere y en qué condiciones cobrar paquito, el de la churrería es pura paja

Me da igual lo que hagan con el dólar, en ese caso ocurre lo mismo si se toman esas medidas


----------



## Red Star (21 Abr 2022)

¡¡URGENTE!! Perro Sánchez nos mete en LA GUERRA, enviará un buque, militares y armas a UCRANIA


Rezad lo que sepáis, o mejor, ¡¡huid insensatos!!




www.burbuja.info


----------



## delhierro (21 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> No creo. Si la artillería y la aviación siguen “trabajando” en la Factoría no creo que acabe quedando mucho en pie y al HdP de Akhmetov no le va hacer ni puta gracia. Tampoco creo que la recupere cuando acaben las hostilidades, ni el resto de sus posesiones en Donbass.
> Se equivoco de bando para lo bueno y lo malo.



Yo no estaría tan seguro, Putin no ha nacionalizado las propiedades de los que se piran o de los paises que directamente le han robado los depositos. 

Esto va a tener un recorrido largo, eso si , veremos como acaba.


----------



## Remequilox (21 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Sobre esto
> 
> Nadie puede resistir indefinidamente en un sitio en el que es difícil alimentarse y conseguir agua.



Correcto.
Digamos que habría que decir un "periodo indeterminado".
Resistir en las mazmorras puede ir de días a meses. 
Hubo soldados japoneses que aguantaron años en islas selváticas. 

De hecho, la capacidad real y realista, es hasta que los de dentro se carguen a todos los "comisarios políticos" que aun les quedan. Los restos azovitas ahora solo hacen labor de vigilancia contra sus propias tropas ucranianas. 

Nota: Parece ser que agua como tal no es problema, al disponer de algún pozo. Otra cosa es agua caliente (higiene) y comida fresca, no solo raciones de campaña y conservas.
Parece que la táctica a seguir es ir causando daños de a poquito, y dejar que la "biología" (hambre, desnutrición, infecciones....) hagan el resto.


----------



## Marchamaliano (21 Abr 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


> Baler y el Alcázar discrepan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indefinido no fue. Al final cayeron. A ver si confundimos la palabra indefinido con larga duración. No hay nada eterno en este mundo.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (21 Abr 2022)

Sánchez anuncia el mayor envío de material militar hecho hasta ahora por España a Ucrania


----------



## delhierro (21 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Correcto.
> Digamos que habría que decir un "periodo indeterminado".
> Resistir en las mazmorras puede ir de días a meses.
> Hubo soldados japoneses que aguantaron años en islas selváticas.
> ...



Fundamental es inhibir toda comunicación con el exterior, si siguen mandando mensajitos y recibiendolos la moral puede mantenerse más tiempo.

De hecho esta falta de bloqueo de las comunicaciones es increible. Y los rusos tienen dispositivos para hacerlo, pero siguen operativas incluso en las lineas del frente.


----------



## Michael_Knight (21 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Hace lo que le mandan, esto es un partido unico dirigido desde las embajadas yanquis. A veces se les cuelan disidentes, pero en toda europa solo los comunistas estan en contra de la linea oficial marcada. Así pues, son los únicos que no estan dentro del partido unico.



Yoli es comunista y no está en contra de la "línea oficial".


----------



## Nico (21 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El presidente del Gobierno ya está reunido en Ucrania con Zelenski.*
> La reunión entre el presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, y el presidente del Gobierno de España, Pedro Sánchez, ya ha comenzado. Sánchez ha viajado hasta Kiev con vistas a trasladarle el apoyo y solidaridad de España con este país ante la invasión rusa y su compromiso con la paz.




Espero que le regalen la foto con Zelinsky (que es lo que Antonio fue a buscar), porque hasta ahora le sacaron una con la Subsecretaria del Ministerio de Fiestas y Suministros.
Y al aeropuerto fue a recibirlo el ordenanza suplente de la cafetería de la Sala de Prensa.


----------



## delhierro (21 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Yoli es comunista y no está en contra de la "línea oficial".



Yoli tiene de comunista lo mismo que Trump. 

--------------

Alguien creo que Arraki puso un mapa que parecia bueno de las lineas del frente, pero no lo localizo. Podeis enlazar mapas, alguno de los que seguir ha desaparecido y cada vez es más dificil seguimiento real del como van las cosas.


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Yoli tiene de comunista lo mismo que Trump.



Yolanda la Fea es una charo insufrible, es público y notorio que acabara en el PSOE de cabeza de lista en cuanto Ken se vaya a la Comisión Uropeda al cargo que le está esperando por sus inestimables servicios prestados, ella echará culo en la oposición en la legislatura del Chapo Feijoo.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (21 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Habia visto blanqueadores de Tony Montana, pero tan fino como usted, nunca.



No me compares a Tony Montana con el travelo ucro, haz el favor.


----------



## Expected (21 Abr 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Indefinido no fue. Al final cayeron. A ver si confundimos la palabra indefinido con larga duración. No hay nada eterno en este mundo.



Excepto la cara dura de los políticos


----------



## delhierro (21 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Yolanda la Fea es una charo insufrible, es público y notorio que acabara en el PSOE de cabeza de lista en cuanto Ken se vaya a la Comisión Uropeda al cargo que le está esperando por sus inestimables servicios prestados, ella echará culo en la oposición en la legislatura del Chapo Feijoo.



Es Carmena 2, todo ego , nada programa. Una cagada de Iglesias. Parece que ahora se da cuenta de ella, tiene una vista de aguila buscando "talento".


----------



## Honkler (21 Abr 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> Es imposible no creerla. Ahora, a ver qué forero tiene huevos a ponerle una dacha.



Le haría el amor


----------



## xFuckoffx (21 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Yoli es comunista y no está en contra de la "línea oficial".



YOLI NO ES COMUNISTA, pedazo de analfabeto... Es más, podemos son Anticomunistas de facto hasta la médula. Yoli ni lo era ni nunca lo ha sido, y ahora menos desde que olió lo chuliguay que es el parlamento y luego el ministerio. Los socialdemócratas de toda la vida han sido los más anticomunistas en la práctica, no en la retórica.


----------



## Honkler (21 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Putin esta tocadisimo fisicamente.Se le ve totalmente cansado y desmejorado,agarrandose todo el rato a la mesa para que no se le note el Parkinson.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1032462



Obviamente se está aguantando un pedo. Nos ha pasado a todos.


----------



## Marchamaliano (21 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Yoli es comunista y no está en contra de la "línea oficial".



¿Y no te hace sospechar del tinglado globalista?


----------



## pemebe (21 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿Para PRESERVAR la vida de los soldados rusos va a parar un ataque a un grupo de soldados bloqueados?????????... a ver, a ver, a ver...
> 
> Lo que uno daría por saber mitad de lo que pasa cuando pasa... ¿qué cohones habrá ahí dentro para parar ese ataque???, pero qué cohones hay ahí dentro???...
> 
> ...



Yo no lo creo.
Desde la antiguedad cuando era muy costoso conquistar una ciudad se cercaba y se les obligaba a rendir por hambre (casos extermos como Numancia). En esos asaltos siempre morian más atacantes que defensores.

Ahora imagina una zona industrial del tamaño de Santander con hasta 8 niveles subterraneos con unos 1000 combatientes activos (Bien armados y atrincherados). ¿que necesidad tienes de atacar si ya los tienes copados?. Ya es dificil la toma de una ciudad sin respetar a los civiles contra unos fanaticos mal armados (como EEUU en Faluya), cuanto más en este caso. 

PD; es Facil que si los Ucranianos han tenido más de 10.000 bajas en Mariupol, los chechenos y la republica de Doneskt hayan tenido al menos 2000.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Abr 2022)

hostias oir los

booooomm booommmm asi medio cerca
LA PERIODISTA LIU VIDEO DE COLIN RIVAS
ESTO ES LA CARA QUE PONES CUANDO OYES EL PRIMERO
*BOOM *
CERCA DEL COCHE
* E INTENTAS CALIBRAR DIRECCION Y DISTANCIA *

 








‼️ATENCIÓN‼️QUE LE SUCEDE A L I U-Colin Rivas Show


Visita la entrada para saber más.




colinrivas.show


----------



## ferrys (21 Abr 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> ¿Que va a enviar un buque? ¡Me parto!



Por el Volga.


----------



## Nico (21 Abr 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


> No sabía que ya había militares españoles en Ucrania.




¿ Le habrán avisado al Antonio que Ucrania *no tiene puertos libres hoy día* ?  (Odessa está inaccesible por el bloqueo ruso, además no pueden ingresar buques con carga militar).

¿A dónde enviará el buque? 

Puede que a otro puerto, pero el becario que redactó el título pudo tener en cuenta este detalle.

Por otro lado... todo ese pedazo de barco *por 200 toneladas* ? (son 8 o 10 camiones)


----------



## crocodile (21 Abr 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> es una historia , la otan siempre tiene el comodin que sabe que la guerra la paran cuando ellos quieran, le dicen a rusia que si, que no aceptaran a ucrania en la otan y rusia se retira, asi hasta la siguiente, espero que rusia espabile, porque la otan desde 1989 no para de tomarla el pelo, en cuanto vean que odessa corre peligro para ucrania para la otan todo esto, ya vereis, rusia hara lo que diga la otan



Pues si hace lo que diga la OTAN en pocos años tendrán un gobierno títere en Moscú


----------



## frangelico (21 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿ Le habrán avisado al Antonio que Ucrania *no tiene puertos libres hoy día* ?  (Odessa está inaccesible por el bloqueo ruso, además no pueden ingresar buques con carga militar).
> 
> ¿A dónde enviará el buque?
> 
> ...



O 5 A-400M o 2 747F cargados. Es ridículo lo del barco, está pensando en clave de la guerra civil el que le escribe el guión.


----------



## Zepequenhô (21 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Nuestro presi está horrorizado al ver la sangría del carnicero ruso, el cual un buen día, mientras caminaba por el jardín de su mansión frente al Mar Negro, fue fatalmente POSEÍDO por el SÍNDROME de HITLER.



¿Y cuando va a reunirse con los houties que llevan años siendo masacrados por Arabia Saudita?


¿O es que Arabia Saudita es nuestro aliado y entonces está bien hecho?


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Abr 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> ¿Y cuando va a reunirse con los houties que llevan años siendo masacrados por Arabia Saudita?
> 
> 
> ¿O es que Arabia Saudita es nuestro aliado y entonces está bien hecho?



Nada de eso, en realidad está saboreando el olor a la moqueta nueva de su despacho en la Comisión Europea.


----------



## crocodile (21 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Tiene claro que su culo no peligra, y que puden parar la ofensiva rusa con negociaciones cuando occidente lo estime oportuno. Han visto que Putin no va a por todas y han tomado nota.



Me parece que Putiniano esra empezando a cagarla como en 2014, veremos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Yo no lo creo.
> Desde la antiguedad cuando era muy costoso conquistar una ciudad se cercaba y se les obligaba a rendir por hambre (casos extermos como Numancia). En esos asaltos siempre morian más atacantes que defensores.
> 
> Ahora imagina una zona industrial del tamaño de Santander con hasta 8 niveles subterraneos con unos 1000 combatientes activos (Bien armados y atrincherados). ¿que necesidad tienes de atacar si ya los tienes copados?. Ya es dificil la toma de una ciudad sin respetar a los civiles contra unos fanaticos mal armados (como EEUU en Faluya), cuanto más en este caso.
> ...



Si no consiguen escapar por algún túnel o ventilación no controlada....van a pedir por favor que les dejen salir...creo que ningún forero ha estado bajo tierra unos días....yo solo he estado varias horas en algunas cuevas, pero en una guerra y en túneles....van a salir solitos más locos de lo que están si no se matan entre ellos.


----------



## Bartleby (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Al-paquia (21 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



A la invasión de Ucrania por la horda le ha puesto nombre? _Cordura_?


----------



## Michael_Knight (21 Abr 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> YOLI NO ES COMUNISTA, pedazo de analfabeto... Es más, podemos son Anticomunistas de facto hasta la médula. Yoli ni lo era ni nunca lo ha sido, y ahora menos desde que olió lo chuliguay que es el parlamento y luego el ministerio. Los socialdemócratas de toda la vida han sido los más anticomunistas en la práctica, no en la retórica.



Yoli es militante del PCE de toda la vida, lo que no es ni ha sido nunca es de Podemos. ¡Merluzo!


----------



## Expected (21 Abr 2022)

Cómo se dice todos, todas y todes en Ucraniano? Y en Ruso?


----------



## dedalo00 (21 Abr 2022)

Para mí, la pregunta es la siguiente:

_*¿Qué debe pasar para que el pueblo español y europeo se arroje a la calle de una p… vez y tumbe a todos estos parásitos de m… que los llevan a la decadencia desde hace unos buenos años y ahora los quieren meter en una guerra?*_

Hace varios años que vivo en LATAM y acá, los medios de comunicación y políticos tocaron los cojones hasta el hartazgo con Venezuela, siendo que cada país tiene unas miserias vergonzosas que atender… Que paso? Bueno, la gente de algunos países se aburrieron de este circo y empezaron las revueltas con todas sus consecuencias que traen estas, lástima que no han tenido una buena conducción para que cuajaran o cuajen en algo interesante.

En fin, ustedes saben lo que les pasa a los pueblos y civilizaciones que no se levantan, mueren y nacen otras sobre estás...


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Si no consiguen escapar por algún túnel o ventilación no controlada....van a pedir por favor que les dejen salir...creo que ningún forero ha estado bajo tierra unos días....yo solo he estado varias horas en algunas cuevas, pero en una guerra y en túneles....van a salir solitos más locos de lo que están si no se matan entre ellos.


----------



## Guaguei (21 Abr 2022)

si cada vez que un lider europeo visita ucrania y acto seguido anuncia el envio de armas, rusia prodria anunciar que no puede garantizar la seguridad de nadie en Ucrania en medio de operaciones tecnico-militares


----------



## Guaguei (21 Abr 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> ¿Que va a enviar un buque? ¡Me parto!



en buque hasta Kiev, le estan empezado a presionar y sugerir lo que toca hacer


----------



## coscorron (21 Abr 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> YOLI NO ES COMUNISTA, pedazo de analfabeto... Es más, podemos son Anticomunistas de facto hasta la médula. Yoli ni lo era ni nunca lo ha sido, y ahora menos desde que olió lo chuliguay que es el parlamento y luego el ministerio. Los socialdemócratas de toda la vida han sido los más anticomunistas en la práctica, no en la retórica.



Si puede que tengas razón pero entonces porque milita en el partido comunista porque esta es comunista y militante ....



Además de fea de cojones por mucho chanelito y bolsito chulisímo que se haya comprado ultimamente ...

PD: No viene de PODEMOS aunque gobierne con PODEMOS sino que venía de IU que a su vez venía del PCE que se unión con muchos otros partidos en el conglomerado raro que se hacía llamar PODEMOS hasta que se llamo UNIDAS PODEMOS...


----------



## Bulldozerbass (21 Abr 2022)

Carlos París dijo:


> Es la misma estupidez que aquí con la memoria histórica y la retirada de placas de calles y el Valle de los Caídos. En Varsovia van a a demoler el palacio de las ciencias, financiado por Stalin, también?



No creo que pueda compararse.

La llamada "memoria historica" es una pataleta de unos que provocaron una guerra civil para luego perderla. Esa es su venganza.

Lo de Polonia fue una invasión para una supuesta liberación que en realidad fue el establecimiento de una dictadura de potencia extranjera, así que aunque yo no lo veo justificable, sí me parece aceptable que se eliminen monumentos a dirigentes o símbolos de dictaduras extranjeras. No así memoriales a caídos durante la II GM en territorio polaco, de ninuno de los bandos, los muertos hay que respetarlos.

La Segunda Guerra Mundial comenzó el 1 de septiembre de 1939, cuando la Wehrmacht invadió Polonia. El Ejército Rojo también se infiltró en el este de Polonia según el Pacto Ribbentrop-Molotov, firmado el 23 de agosto de 1939. El 29 de septiembre, Polonia se dividió una vez más entre Alemania y Rusia a lo largo del río Bug. Los alemanes tomaron la parte occidental de Polonia, mientras que la Unión Soviética ocupó los territorios orientales. *Polonia luchó contra ambos regímenes, pero el país fue derrotado*. En 1944, los polacos iniciaron un levantamiento contra los nazis, mediante el cual intentaron sin éxito expulsar al ejército alemán y tomaron el control de Varsovia. El 6 de junio de 1944, los aliados iniciaron la operación "Overlord", cuyo objetivo era liberar a la Francia ocupada por los nazis y obtener ganancias territoriales en el frente occidental. El objetivo principal de esta operación era asediar a las fuerzas nazis de ambos lados. Los aliados lucharon contra el ejército alemán en el frente occidental, mientras que la URSS avanzaba en el frente oriental. A fines de julio de 1944, el Ejército Rojo soviético se acercó a Varsovia. El Kremlin estaba tratando de asegurarse de que el movimiento clandestino polaco luchara contra los nazis. Los polacos no confiaban en Stalin, a pesar de que iniciaron la revuelta contra las fuerzas alemanas, con la esperanza de hacerse con el control de Varsovia antes de que el Ejército Rojo pudiera “liberarla”.

A principios de agosto, el Ejército Nacional de Resistencia Polaco inició un levantamiento bajo el liderazgo del general Tadeusz Bor-Komorowski. En la primera etapa, el Ejército Nacional derrotó a las fuerzas alemanas y tomó el control casi total de la ciudad, aunque el todavía poderoso régimen nazi envió algunos refuerzos. Las fuerzas aéreas alemanas (Luftwaffe) bombardearon Varsovia durante los siguientes 63 días. El ejército soviético no ayudó ni permitió que los aliados apoyaran a los rebeldes polacos. Sin ayuda, las fuerzas alemanas derrotaron fácilmente al Ejército Nacional, destruyeron Varsovia por completo y deportaron a casi toda la población de Varsovia. *Sin ningún obstáculo, la Unión Soviética enfrentó poca resistencia para reemplazar el gobierno en el exilio por el gobierno comunista satélite. *Gran Bretaña, Estados Unidos y Francia consideraban que el gobierno en el exilio era el único gobierno legítimo de Polonia. Sin embargo, debido a la ocupación soviética, se acordó en la conferencia de Yalta que el gobierno en el exilio no regresaría a Polonia. Tras el final de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, Polonia se convirtió en un satélite de la URSS y se unió obligatoriamente al bloque soviético hasta el final de la guerra fría (1989).

Para resumir, los comentarios de Putin sobre la "liberación" de Varsovia carecen de argumentos racionales debido a 3 razones principales:
1. La promesa soviética de ayudar a los polacos fue una mentira. Utilizaron el movimiento de resistencia polaco para debilitar tanto al Ejército Nacional como a los nazis. El Kremlin utilizó un método bien probado: "divide y vencerás";
2. Además de no apoyar al Ejército Nacional, la URSS rechazó una solicitud de los británicos de utilizar las bases aéreas soviéticas para transportar por aire suministros a los rebeldes;
3. La liberación de Varsovia no fue el único mérito de la Unión Soviética. Fue un esfuerzo conjunto de las fuerzas aliadas.
El caso del Levantamiento de Varsovia demuestra el revisionismo histórico de Rusia en acción. Polonia y otros objetivos del Kremlin deberían responder enérgicamente a estas fabricaciones.


Y el edificio se llama Palacio de la Cultura y de las Ciencias. Y sí, *debería ser demolido* y reconstruida la calle Chmielna y todo el centro que los nazis vaporizaron.


----------



## coscorron (21 Abr 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> A la invasión de Ucrania por la horda le ha puesto nombre? _Cordura_?



Nadal ha dicho que son las normas y que si no las respetas pues que tal ... Es hombre de una única opinión que vale para todo.


----------



## Bartleby (21 Abr 2022)

Aquí un desnortado bastante ignorante comparando las Termópilas con Azovstal. Como posiblemente ha leído poco y sí habrá visto muchas pelis, ya puesto, la podría comparar también con la batalla contra los caminantes blancos de Juego de Tronos.


----------



## crocodile (21 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Yo no estaría tan seguro, Putin no ha nacionalizado las propiedades de los que se piran o de los paises que directamente le han robado los depositos.
> 
> Esto va a tener un recorrido largo, eso si , veremos como acaba.



Realmente alucinante Putiniano, le roban las reservas, roban propiedades, cuentas, yates, casas de todo ruso que viva en OTAN/USA, promueven una rusofobia digna del tercer reich instando a agredir a rusos por la calle, les impiden que comercien, les cierran el paso por aire y por mar etc etc y aun piensa en pastelear con Satánicos ?, despues de los muertos y la ruina que ha supuesto para Rusia todo esto?, Si esto sigue asi puede ser peor que lo que hizo en 2014.


----------



## Impresionante (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## AH1N1 (21 Abr 2022)

Ninhos, a que no sabeis quien ha vuelto?




Impresionante dijo:


>


----------



## Octubrista (21 Abr 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


> No sabía que ya había militares españoles en Ucrania.



Tendrá que ser un barco civil, España no puede meter un barco militar en el Mar Negro sin ser un país ribereño, sin permiso de Erdogan.

Y luego, ya veremos, esa puede ser la excusa del trilero Sánchez.


----------



## dabuti (21 Abr 2022)

Graham Phillips en Azovstal.
Impresionante final.


----------



## delhierro (21 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Si puede que tengas razón pero entonces porque milita en el partido comunista porque esta es comunista y militante ....
> Ver archivo adjunto 1032566
> 
> 
> ...



claro y Yelsin tambien tenia carnet del Pcus cuando dio un golpe de estado para tumbar la URSS y prohibirlo. Venga seamos serios.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (21 Abr 2022)

Otro vídeo de Sergey Shoigu, alias "El Masivo"..teniendo una conversación masiva con Putin después de su infarto "masivo" del otro día...., la informazion de los mass mierda oczidentaleh cada vez mas fiable ....perdón , quise decir la "narrativa"...


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

Fortificación de Odessa: cómo se preparan las Fuerzas Armadas rusas para una ofensiva desde la región de Mykolaiv

Mientras se establece la vida pacífica en Kherson y continúan los duelos de artillería y la excavación loca de zanjas en Mykolayiv, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas se preparan febrilmente para una ofensiva en la región de Odessa.

Las fuerzas principales han sido redistribuidas a la región de Mykolaiv, por lo que se está utilizando a los nacionalistas ideológicos y a las unidades de defensa territorial recién movilizados.

▪La presa del estuario de Khadzhibey ha sido minada. Oficialmente, las autoridades niegan esta información.

▪ Los accesos a la ciudad desde la dirección de Ilichanka y Chernomorsky han sido minados. Se han establecido patrullas en las carreteras y se han desplegado fortificaciones y controles de carretera.

▪Del lado de Odessa, las armas y las municiones se llevan constantemente al frente de la defensa.

▪El edificio de la Dirección Principal de la Policía Nacional en la propia Odessa se ha convertido en un centro de control. Las entradas al edificio están bloqueadas. Se han creado zonas fortificadas en escuelas y gimnasios seleccionados.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44087


----------



## delhierro (21 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Me parece que Putiniano esra empezando a cagarla como en 2014, veremos.



hombre yo diria que ya empezo cuando despues de esa negociación fantasma con los otanicos, anuncio que se retiran de Kiev de forma publica, antes de que los militares lo hicieran. Como en el 2014, quizas la gente , o el ansia de los otanicos le obligen a actuar.

Sigue sin decirle al resto de ucranianos vecinos del donbas donde van a quedar. Aunqeu parece que de forma local estan preparando referendum pero tambien lo hicieron en el 2014 y han tardado 8 años en ir en su ayuda.


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

1. Estados Unidos dará a Ucrania otros 800 millones en ayuda militar, incluyendo drones y artillería.
2. Los barcos afiliados a Rusia tienen prohibida la entrada en los puertos estadounidenses.
3. Gran Bretaña prohibió la importación de varios productos rusos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44088


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

Ataques en Zaporizhzhya. 21.04.2022

t.me/boris_rozhin/44082


----------



## McNulty (21 Abr 2022)

Me desconcierta la ofensiva en los alrededores de Jarkov. Están haciendo lo mismo que con Kiev? Amagando un ataque para avanzar en este caso en donbass? El caso es que en Donbass están avanzando sin mayores problemas..


----------



## coscorron (21 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> claro y Yelsin tambien tenia carnet del Pcus cuando dio un golpe de estado para tumbar la URSS y prohibirlo. Venga seamos serios.



Y serio soy ... tu decías que no era comunista porque en PODEMOS no eran comunistas y yo te he respondida que esta tipo esta en PODEMOS por digamos fusión pero sigue siendo presidenta del PCE aunque el PCE pues eso, que si tiene a esta de presidente no se yo ..


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

Un grupo de 10 hombres de las AFU intentó salir de Mariupol.

Fueron descubiertos por nuestras unidades; no los mataron, pero les dispararon en las piernas. Los heridos fueron trasladados a un hospital donde fueron atendidos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44081

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (21 Abr 2022)

El psicópata nos pone en el centro de la diana.
No ha pedido permiso a nadie para realizar dicho anuncio, como todo lo que hace este psicópata.

Sánchez y Zelensky y la primera ministra de Dinamarca, Mette Frederiksen, han ofrecido una comparecencia conjunta. / EFE



Sánchez anuncia a Zelenski el envío de 200 toneladas de armamento a Ucrania


Un barco, cargado de munición y 40 camiones y vehículos, está ya de camino a Polonia. El Gobierno también desplazará personal para investigar crímenes de guerra.


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

Las unidades especiales rusas llevaron a cabo una operación especial en la región de Kherson en el lugar de residencia de uno de los miembros de los grupos armados ilegales ucranianos, Stepanov Andrey Mikhailovich, nacido el 25 de mayo de 1967.

Stepanov era un ATO, luchaba contra la población de Donbas, y en cuanto comenzaron las hostilidades en su ciudad huyó, dejando atrás a su mujer y a su hijo.

En Jerson viven unos 500 "veteranos" de la ATO, muchos de los cuales se arrepienten de su pasada participación en la guerra de Donbass. O fingen arrepentirse, ya que la gran mayoría de los veteranos de la ATO creen que no hay gente en el Donbás.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44068

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

Mariupol tiene mejores perspectivas que Donetsk: el agua en la ciudad aparecerá en una semana

El Ministerio de Emergencias de la DNR ha suministrado agua a 22 asentamientos en los territorios liberados. La gente está recibiendo agua de los 49 pozos públicos restaurados. En Mariupol, el agua aparecerá provisionalmente en una semana. Los problemas de abastecimiento de agua se discutieron en una reunión ampliada del jefe de la DNR, Denis Pushylin, con los jefes de las administraciones de los territorios liberados.

"La situación en perspectiva será mejor que en Donetsk. Los expertos estiman que los trabajos de desminado en la zona se completarán en siete días. Después de eso, hay oportunidades para comenzar las tareas de reconstrucción", explicó el Jefe de la República.

Ahora los desminadores están desminando Mariupol. A continuación, se suministrará electricidad a la ciudad y se pondrán en marcha las bombas de suministro de agua del embalse de Starokrymskoye.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44067


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> No creo que pueda compararse.
> 
> La llamada "memoria historica" e suna pataleta de unos que provocaron una guerra civil para luego perderla. Esa es su venganza.
> 
> ...



El Ejército Rojo estaba agotado tras la Operación Bagratión en la que habia destruido por completo al Grupo de Ejercitos Centro, iniciar una rebelión era suicida, puesto que no habia posibilidad de atacar a los refuerzos nazis sin un descanso y rotación completos, esto lo sabia hasta el gobierno polaco en Londres, que envió a un delegado ante la Armija Krajowa para ordenarles que no se sublevasen, pero los mandos consideraron que era mas importante establecer un "hecho fundacional" que el posible resultado de la derrota, asi que iniciaron la operación a sabiendas de que serian aplastados.
Polonia era en 1939 un estado facista, la "dictadura sanadora" de Józef Piłsudski habia quitado cualquier rasgo de democracia liberal al estado polaco, incluso recibio con agrado el distrito de Teschen cuando el estado nazi destruyó Checoslovaquia. El estado polaco era una revitalización el antiguo estado feudal polaco, como declaró el propio Piłsudski, "no podemos conformarnos con nuestras fronteras étnicas", se referia a los límites del Gran Ducado de Varsovia, asi que lanzó una ofensiva sobre Kiev en 1920, el posterior contraataque bochevique estuvo a punto de hacer desaparecer el estadito noble polaco, pero la ayuda francesa posibilitó la derrota bolchevique y la ocupación por Polonia de partes de Bielorrusia y Ucrania, donde no vivia un solo polaco desde hacia siglos, no importaba, se prodeció a una violenta "polonización" de dichos territorios con el establecimiento de polacos étnicos sobre la población local eslava. 
En 1939 Stalin ofreció situar su ejército en las fronteras polacas del Reich y un acuerdo con la Entente, pero estos dilataron cualquier acuerdo y los polacos rechazaron cualquier ayuda pues confiaban en sus aliados occidentales. El resultado fué un desastre, en vez de coger a la Alemania nazi en dos frentes, lo que hubiese evitado la hecatombe, los franceses no se movieron un metro, esperando el posterior anaque nazi a la URSS, ante esta postura, la URSS decidió recuperar las partes perdidas en 1920. Esto fué decisivo, pues los 250 Kms que separaban la Linea Curzon de la frontera soviética de 1939 retrasaron otros tantos kms de distancia a Moscú a resulta de los cual, la ofensiva nazi de 1941 agotó sus reservas justo delante de la capital, si los soviéticos no hubieran recuperado las partes de Bielorrusia y Ucrania en 1939, los nazis hubiesen podido rebasar Moscu sin problemas en Noviembre de 1941.


----------



## Trajanillo (21 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Pulido y Pérez Triana son los ejpertojjjjjj, quiénes somos nosotros para rebatir nada...



Perez de Triana es el gordo de la Sexta? Que asco le tengo a este tío...


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

Es improbable que la segunda fase de la RSS comience sin resolver el problema de Mariupol

Una pequeña adición a lo dicho por Boris Rozhin sobre la segunda fase del SSO.

Está la dirección Izyumovskoye, que ha sido reforzada por unidades del Grupo V. Una agrupación separada avanza al este de ella a lo largo de la orilla del río Oskol hasta Liman. Este es el antiguo Grupo O, transferido desde la región de Chernihiv.

El Pentágono señala que los preparativos activos para la segunda fase están en curso, y que lo que está ocurriendo es sólo un reconocimiento de la batalla. Y dicen que todo el mundo notará la diferencia.

A juzgar por el plazo de 3-4 días anunciado hoy en el informe al Comandante Supremo en Jefe para la limpieza y filtración de Mariupol, la segunda fase apenas comenzará en esos 3-4 días.

La cuestión de Azovstal sigue abierta: si seguimos manteniéndola bloqueada (para "mantener una mosca a raya"), sigue siendo un desperdicio de fuerzas y recursos que se necesitan en otra sección del frente.

Por lo visto, ahora quieren mostrar de nuevo su humanidad y su disposición a "evacuar a la población civil", que en opinión de toda la opinión pública que se lamenta está en Azovstal. El hecho de que se trate de una falsificación y de que se hayan utilizado actores en el vídeo no preocupa a nadie.

Después, probablemente se decidirá apilar decenas de toneladas de arrabio en el molino y organizar un entierro colectivo en vida para dos mil militantes. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/44065


----------



## Al-paquia (21 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Otro vídeo de Sergey Shoigu, alias "El Masivo"..teniendo una conversación masiva con Putin después de su infarto "masivo" del otro día...., la informazion de los mass mierda oczidentaleh cada vez mas fiable ....perdón , quise decir la "narrativa"...



Me recuerda a Aló Presidente o la cadena de televisión Paco que solían tener los alcaldes corruptos en los 90a


----------



## Nico (21 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> El psicópata nos pone en el centro de la diana.




Sólo por sacarse una foto con Zelensky y hacerse pasar por "occidental" ante EE.UU. 

¿ Y los intereses estratégicos y de largo plazo de España ?... bien gracias.


----------



## Michael_Knight (21 Abr 2022)

Y espérate a que lleguen todos los juguetitos de la UE y de EEUU, antes de un mes no habrá ninguna aeronave rusa volando en cielo ucraniano.


----------



## Teuro (21 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Rusia no va a ceder nada de lo conquistado, muy bien deberían de negociar los otánicos y muchas garantías deberían de ofrecer para aceptar la retirada. En el discurso que dio Putin cuando se inició la operación especial ya hubo pinceladas a la historia de Rusia que indican que se pretende recuperar lo que se pueda del antiguo Imperio Ruso.



Es decir, guerra imperialista en busca de "Lebensraum" nazismo puro y duro, con limpieza étnica incluida, evástica eslava "Z", etc. En serio, ¿Es esto lo que defendéis?


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Abr 2022)

Ucrania debe desaparecer:


----------



## ATDTn (21 Abr 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Volodímir Zelenski: "Si tuviéramos acceso a todas las armas que tienen nuestros socios, ya habríamos terminado esta guerra"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Más presentable es fácil.
Han tocado fondo.

Aquí en España todavía vamos de mal en peor


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

Sobre los referendos en Mykolaiv y Kherson

Las autoridades ucranianas intentan ahora por todos los medios impedir un referéndum en las regiones de Mykolayiv y Kherson.

▪ El 20 de abril, el voluntario y bloguero ucraniano Valeriy Kuleshov, al que los medios de comunicación ucranianos habían calificado de "prorruso" en sus publicaciones, fue asesinado en Kherson por desconocidos.

▪ Paralelamente, empezaron a aparecer en las calles de la ciudad panfletos en los que se amenazaba a "los ocupantes rusos y a todos los que apoyan su régimen".

▪Los canales ucranianos de Telegram han difundido información sobre Ilya Karamalikov, concejal de Kherson detenido hace unos días y acusado de traición por cooperar con los "ocupantes rusos".

▪ Uno de los políticos más populares de Ucrania, Vitaliy Kim, participó en el tema para potenciar su efecto.

El jefe de la administración estatal regional de Mykolaiv se ha visto obligado a comentar las noticias sobre los preparativos de los referendos en Snigirevka y Kherson por segundo día consecutivo, prometiendo "repeler" y "liberar" estos territorios. Con ello, Kim insinúa un castigo inminente para todos los que colaboraron con el bando ruso. El Mando Operativo "Sur" de las AFU acaba de anunciar la amenaza de un referéndum en la región de Kherson.

Y esta es una señal importante: la parte ucraniana se ve obligada a reconocer la inevitabilidad de los referendos en todos los territorios liberados por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

Y ahora no debemos tener miedo al sabotaje y a las provocaciones. Por supuesto, continuarán. Debemos prepararnos para ellos.

Y no debemos detenernos.

t.me/epoddubny/9965


----------



## pemebe (21 Abr 2022)

*CONSECUENCIAS DE LA GUERRA* 








Russia-Ukraine War: Nearly 1.7 Billion People Could Plunge Into Poverty And Hunger, Says UN


The Ukraine crisis could plunge more than one fifth of humanity, or up to 1.7 billion people, into poverty and hunger, according to UN Secretary-General Antonio Guterres.




www.indiatimes.com





*Guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania: Casi 1.700 millones de personas podrían caer en la pobreza y el hambre, según la ONU*

La crisis de Ucrania podría sumir en la pobreza y el hambre a más de una quinta parte de la humanidad, es decir, hasta 1.700 millones de personas, según el Secretario General de la ONU, Antonio Guterres

*Ucrania y Rusia representan el 30% de la producción mundial de trigo y cebada, una quinta parte del maíz y más de la mitad del aceite de girasol.

El Secretario General de la ONU dijo que la crisis ucraniana está bloqueando las exportaciones de cereales e interrumpiendo las cadenas de suministro, lo que hace que los precios se disparen.*

La crisis de Ucrania podría sumir en la pobreza y el hambre a más de una quinta parte de la humanidad, es decir, hasta 1.700 millones de personas, según el Secretario General de la ONU, Antonio Guterres.

"Todos vemos la tragedia que se está desarrollando en Ucrania. Pero más allá de sus fronteras, la guerra ha lanzado un asalto silencioso al mundo en desarrollo. La crisis podría sumir hasta 1.700 millones de personas*, más de una quinta parte de la humanidad, en la pobreza y el hambre a una escala no vista en década*s", dijo Guterres en una entrevista con la publicación checa Seznam Zpravy, publicada el domingo.

Ucrania y Rusia representan el 30% de la producción mundial de trigo y cebada, una quinta parte de todo el maíz y más de la mitad del aceite de girasol, dijo Guterres, precisando que Rusia y Ucrania* representan más de un tercio del trigo importado a los 45 países menos desarrollados.*

El Secretario General de la ONU dijo que la crisis ucraniana está bloqueando las exportaciones de cereales y perturbando las cadenas de suministro, lo que hace que los precios se disparen. *Desde principios de 2022, los precios del trigo y el maíz han subido un 30%, los del crudo Brent han aumentado más de un 60%, mientras que los del gas y los fertilizantes se han duplicado con creces.

Guterres pidió reformas globales que cambien el sistema financiero mundial "que hace a los ricos más ricos y a los pobres más pobres".*

La directora gerente del Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI), Kristalina Georgieva, dijo el jueves que e*l conflicto de Ucrania rebajará este año las previsiones de 143 economías, que en conjunto representan el 86% del PIB mundial.*

Los responsables del FMI, el Banco Mundial, el Programa Mundial de Alimentos (PMA) y la Organización Mundial del Comercio (OMC) emitieron el miércoles una declaración conjunta en la que pedían una acción urgente y coordinada para abordar la seguridad alimentaria en medio de las consecuencias de la crisis ucraniana, que se suma a la pandemia de COVID-19, aún en curso.


----------



## arriondas (21 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Perez de Triana es el gordo de la Sexta? Que asco le tengo a este tío...



Es este:







Además, en las redes sociales va de perdonavidas, haciendo gala de una chulería y prepotencia repugnantes. Es difícil que no te caiga mal.


----------



## crocodile (21 Abr 2022)

Prensa rusa 

❗TGC "Come and See" descubrió una fuga en las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas, las coordenadas de las posiciones de las tropas rusas en Tsirkuny cerca de Kharkov están siendo filtradas por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

“A los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en Tsirkuny, cerca de Kharkov. Alguien está filtrando sus posiciones, las salidas del MLRS fueron filmadas y calculadas”, dijo la fuente del canal.

No sabemos si esto es estupidez o traición, pero recomendamos encarecidamente a nuestras tropas cerca de Kharkov que sean más cuidadosas y atentas.


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

Eslovenia transferirá tanques soviéticos T-72 a Ucrania sin formar a los militares ucranianos en su uso.

A cambio, Alemania suministrará a Eslovenia tanques Marder y vehículos blindados de transporte de personal Fuchs.

t.me/epoddubny/9964


----------



## crocodile (21 Abr 2022)

Accidente al parecer en instalación militar rusa 

Al menos siete personas murieron en un incendio en el Instituto Central de Investigación de las Tropas de Defensa Aeroespacial en Tver

35 personas lograron evacuar. Para escapar del fuego, algunos saltaron por las ventanas a la calle. El edificio ha estado en llamas durante varias horas y los bomberos están en el lugar. Según informes de los medios, el fuego se localizó en un área de 2,5 mil metros cuadrados. metro.

El incendio ocurrió en el segundo piso del edificio administrativo - anteriormente, la causa del incendio pudo ser el funcionamiento de emergencia de la red eléctrica en el antiguo edificio.


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

La asistencia militar y técnica occidental a Ucrania es una empresa compleja con objetivos puramente mercenarios.

En primer lugar, la OTAN está ayudando a sus nuevos miembros a cambiar a los estándares de armamento occidentales "por la vía rápida".

En su momento, durante el periodo del "Pacto de Varsovia", Albania, Bulgaria, Checoslovaquia, la RDA, Hungría, Polonia y Rumanía acumularon una enorme cantidad de armas, de las que ahora sólo hay que deshacerse.

Todo lo que no pudo venderse a África, Asia y América Latina puede ahora venderse/transferirse a Ucrania.

Lo mismo ocurre con la eliminación de la munición que se acerca al final de su vida útil.

Estados Unidos descargó parcialmente sus reservas durante varios conflictos locales en Oriente Medio. Ahora Washington y sus amigos europeos están utilizando a Ucrania para vender su munición " caducada ".

Lo mismo ocurre con el suministro de vehículos blindados. Australia, Polonia, la República Checa, etc., están descargando activamente sus existencias en respuesta a las solicitudes de nuevos equipos de Estados Unidos y Alemania.

En este contexto, las empresas occidentales que producen armas, equipos y maquinaria militar y de doble uso están firmando nuevos contratos y aumentando sus beneficios.

Todo el proceso no se va a detener. De las declaraciones de Occidente se desprende que la UE y los EE.UU. ya ni siquiera imitan el "juego de la diplomacia", sino que ven la resolución de la cuestión ucraniana sólo en el plano militar. 

t.me/epoddubny/9963


----------



## dabuti (21 Abr 2022)

Viendo peli, ahora.
La guerra de Harrison.

Croatas güenos y serbios malos violando a la Periodista Andie McDowell.

Canal Hollywood y NWO a toda maquina.


----------



## crocodile (21 Abr 2022)

Ukronazis bombardean un mercado .
Sin víctimas.

Casetes mortales del "Tochka-U" ucraniano, lanzados en Shakhtyorsk en la RPD, esparcidos en 65 hectáreas

Testigos presenciales del bombardeo del pacífico Shakhtersk, ubicado en lo profundo de la parte trasera de la RPD, están publicando un video de las consecuencias de la llegada. Varias granadas de racimo cayeron sobre el mercado local, prácticamente borrándolo de la faz de la tierra. Afortunadamente, no había comercio activo en el momento de la caída.

“Aquí, en su mayoría, las abuelas comerciaban con lo que podían. Ganado al menos algún centavo para ganarse la vida. Las cargas de racimo del cohete se dispersaron en un área de 65 hectáreas”, dicen los residentes locales.

Recuerde que, a pesar de que la defensa aérea de la RPD funcionó rápidamente, el misil Tochka-U disparado desde Ucrania logró abrirse en el aire, arrojando casetes con elementos llamativos sobre Shakhtyorsk. Cinco personas resultaron heridas, una niña de seis años murió.


----------



## crocodile (21 Abr 2022)

La red tiene imágenes de una brecha en el cielo sobre Shakhtyorsk en la RPD del Tochka-U ucraniano derribado, que mató a una niña de 6 años.

Los sistemas de defensa aérea de la República Popular de Donetsk interceptaron Tochka-U sobre Shakhtyorsk, informa la sede de la defensa territorial de la RPD.

Se observa que, a pesar de la intercepción que funcionó rápidamente, el misil táctico aún logró abrirse en el aire, arrojando casetes con elementos llamativos sobre la ciudad.

“Murió una niña de seis años, cinco personas resultaron heridas, incluido un niño de 12 años. La mujer fue hospitalizada con una herida de metralla en el tórax”, dijo la jefatura de defensa territorial de la república en un comunicado.


----------



## magufone (21 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> creo que es de algunos kilotones más cada ojiva, que las hay de diversos tamaños, desde decenas de kilotones a megatones, pero como voy a saber yo más que el Pulido ese?



El R36M, el SS18, hasta 25 megatones en su primera version.
Y si, wili pulidas es gilipollas


----------



## Zepequenhô (21 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Eslovenia transferirá tanques soviéticos T-72 a Ucrania sin formar a los militares ucranianos en su uso.
> 
> A cambio, Alemania suministrará a Eslovenia tanques Marder y vehículos blindados de transporte de personal Fuchs.
> 
> t.me/epoddubny/9964



Una precisión. 

Los marder 1A3 no son tanques sino vehículos blindados de personal.

Y una chatarra de los años 70.


----------



## magufone (21 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El clásico ejemplo del tonto que se cree listo...


----------



## crocodile (21 Abr 2022)

Hoy, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania trabajaron en el punto de distribución de ayuda humanitaria a las Fuerzas Armadas de RF y la población local en Tsirkuny, al noreste de Kharkov.

Ahora, el MLRS ruso está trabajando en los puestos de tiro de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Severnaya Saltovka, desde donde la población local fue evacuada en los últimos días.

Muy pronto, la parte ucraniana hará pasar imágenes de la destrucción de edificios residenciales como disparos febriles contra objetivos pacíficos.

Esto no es verdad.

En Severnaya Saltovka, las posiciones de tiro están equipadas justo en el área residencial.


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

Tal y como está escrito, *la cancelación del asalto no significa un alto el fuego.*

Ahora mismo el territorio de Azovstal está siendo bombardeado y bombardeado", escribió un asesor del ex alcalde de Mariupol, Andryushchenko, que huyó a Lviv.

t.me/mig41/16740


----------



## Peineto (21 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Nuestro presi está horrorizado al ver la sangría del carnicero ruso, el cual un buen día, mientras caminaba por el jardín de su mansión frente al Mar Negro, fue fatalmente POSEÍDO por el SÍNDROME de HITLER.



Le faltó añadir.- *Aún a costa del pueblo español...

Heil, Antonio.*


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

Quizá Rusia y Ucrania vivan ahora como Palestina e Israel. La única pregunta es quién se convertirá en Israel en esta situación.

En cualquier caso, hay que estar preparado de antemano para esa posible forma de vida pública y estatal.

t.me/mig41/16737


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

Se ha extinguido un incendio en el edificio del Instituto Central de Investigación de las Fuerzas de Defensa Aeroespacial de Rusia en Tver.

Cinco personas murieron, según informa TASS.

t.me/mig41/16736

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Teuro (21 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> La KGB trabajando duro en las zonas liberadas. Creo que algún video ya salió. Recopilo las últimas intervenciones.



En los vídeos de detenciones "in fraganti", si el detenido no sale con un travesti con una polla de 25cm colgando por el lateral de las bragas, carecen de credibiidad.


----------



## NS 4 (21 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> vaya todo menos putas no me lo esperaba



He pasado allí 14 meses...putas también...del este.


----------



## Arraki (21 Abr 2022)

Los "somalíes" salen victoriosos de Mariupol Tras la declaración del Ministro de Defensa de la Federación Rusa sobre la liberación de Mariupol, el legendario batallón de Donbass "Somalia" completó la operación de asalto y ahora es enviado a otro sector del frente.


----------



## Trajanillo (21 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo digo un tal Pedro Rodriguez, este tipo en concreto


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

Imágenes únicas de la batalla: emboscada de las fuerzas especiales y destrucción de una patrulla de las AFU
Patrulleros relajados caminaban por el bosque con rifles de asalto en el cinturón, destruidos antes de que pudieran levantar sus armas.
Anteriormente, las fuerzas especiales atacaron un puesto de las AFU, imágenes de un ataque nocturno: 

t.me/mig41/16734

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## NS 4 (21 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Parece que Putin apuesta por sitiar Azovstal en vez de asaltarla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ECONOMÍA DE MEDIOS...Francisco Franco ponía este tipo de asuntos en el monton de papeles B:

ASUNTOS QUE EL TIEMPO POR SI SOLO VENDRÁ EN RESOLVER


----------



## xFuckoffx (21 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Si puede que tengas razón pero entonces porque milita en el partido comunista porque esta es comunista y militante ....
> Ver archivo adjunto 1032566
> 
> 
> ...



El PCE lleva descarrilado del Marxismo-Leninismo y del Comunismo DECADAS. Que esta tía milite en el PCE y a fecha de hoy no haya sido expulsada tras sus lamidas de pollas a Biden o su apoyo a Farlopensky, por no hablar de su bajada de pantalones con la "reforma" laboral. Ni descartes que acabe presentandose liderando el PSOE a las proximas elecciones, o cualquier aborto junto al Errejon o los despojos que queden de podemos. 

Que se fea me suda la polla y es intrascendente.


----------



## Teuro (21 Abr 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Insisto, meros formalismos. Rusia con Crimea hace lo que quiere. Las repúblicas de Lugansk y Donestk, lo mismo. Si Ucrania deja de existir y se fragmenta en 8 repúblicas, ¿Quién reclamará Crimea? ¿El ducado de Galitzia?
> 
> Recordemos, por si alguien lo ha olvidado, que los constitucionalistas, al menos hasta que fueron atacados con el ejército, eran los del donbass y otras regiones que a diferencia de ellos, fueron "apaciguados". Los que hicieron un golpe de Estado son otros. Esos que nuestros líderes europeos estrechan la mano y les dan nuestros recursos a costa de empobrecernos.
> 
> Si hay un legítimo heredero de Crimea y de Ucrania, es el donbass, no los golpistas de Kiev.



Toda la política internacional requiere de ciertos formalismos, Rusia podrá ocupar Crimera, pero será una ocupación hasta que esta no sea aceptada por la comunidad internacional. Y en vista de como están las cosas esto va para largo. Ahora, si Ucrania y Rusia firman un tratado de cesión ese tratado sería plenamente legal ante la comunidad internacional, más si es refrendado en referendum o de alguna otra forma. De ahí que es imposible que Zelensky firme algo que suponga la cesión de territorio a Rusia, sería un traidor a lo que quede de Ucrania para el resto de la historia, antes se produce la invasión de toda Ucrania (ahora mismo se me antoja improbable) o un armisticio, al estilo Nord-Koreano.


----------



## magufone (21 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Yo digo un tal Pedro Rodriguez, este tipo en concreto
> Ver archivo adjunto 1032608



Por que todos tienen el mismo fenotipo...


----------



## NS 4 (21 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Una instalación metalúrgica tiene un valor, y un coste de reconstrucción y tiempo para ponerla en marcha.
> 
> Me sorprendía la idea de bombardearla y destrucción, si hay otras soluciones, seguro que también se tiene eso en mente.
> 
> Precisamente el interés de los nacionalistas ucranianos por esa zona prorrusa, es el valor de esas industrias, y más al norte, las minas.



Siempre podrá llenarla de gas letal...o paralizante...y terminar el problema.

Si la sitia, es que le merece la pena por cálculos que no conocemos.


----------



## Teuro (21 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Putin esta tocadisimo fisicamente.Se le ve totalmente cansado y desmejorado,agarrandose todo el rato a la mesa para que no se le note el Parkinson.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1032462



Quería hacer algo "bonito" para pasar al cuadro de honor de la historia de Rusia, pero la cosa se ha torcido "un poquito". A ver como termina ...


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

Partidario de la ideología nazi detenido en la región de Moscú por incendiar un coche de policía con símbolos de apoyo a la operación militar en Ucrania

- TASS

t.me/mig41/16741


----------



## Simo Hayha (21 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Me desconcierta la ofensiva en los alrededores de Jarkov. Están haciendo lo mismo que con Kiev? Amagando un ataque para avanzar en este caso en donbass? El caso es que en Donbass están avanzando sin mayores problemas..



Ah, que el ataque a kiev era "un amago pa despistar"  . Vivis en un estado permanente de demencia colectiva para no afrontar la realidad


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (21 Abr 2022)

Antonio en Ucrania: 200 toneladas de armamento.








Comparecencia completa.


Spoiler


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

Ucrania se prepara para la vía militar para desbloquear Mariupol - Zelensky.

Una afirmación tonta, por supuesto. Se lo recordaremos más de una vez.

t.me/mig41/16742


----------



## xFuckoffx (21 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Yoli es militante del PCE de toda la vida, lo que no es ni ha sido nunca es de Podemos. ¡Merluzo!



Haber pedazo de gilipollas, si la relaciono con podemos es por cuestiones obvias de a que agrupación representa (UNidas POdemos / IU) y es a quien supuestamente van a colocar de cabeza de lista para las próximas, SABES LEER?? Supongo que ni tu ni el otro friki comerabos, y por eso os haceis pajas con la OTAN y el criminal-terrorista de BIDEN y todos sus secuaces capitalistas y del LGTBI que tanto te gusta. 

Y ya se que milita en el PCE de toda la vida... pero vosotros veis unas siglas y el nombre "comunista" y ya como sois medio retrasados ya sois incapaces de ver que el PCE dejo de ser comunista desde hace décadas para abrazar el aborto del eurocomunismo... que básicamente es abrazar la socialdemocracia y aceptar las reglas del juego liberal burguesas.

Comunistas son el KKE o el PCP, no ineptos como el Garzon apoyando al criminal de la Farlopa.


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

Zelenskyy dijo que Occidente todavía no está suministrando suficientes armas pesadas al país

"La mayor parte de nuestra conversación de hoy ha sido exactamente sobre las armas y la entrega de armas a Ucrania. Sin armas no habrá nadie a quien defender. Mientras pongamos la cuestión de tener algo con lo que defender a la población. Es un ejército de muchos miles, miles de tanques, vehículos blindados, misiles. Los cohetes vienen de todas partes.

Las armas pesadas no son suficientes. Estamos agradecidos a nuestros invitados por lo que se ha asignado. Pero hay prioridades, pero hasta ahora hay pocas en Ucrania", dijo el jueves en una reunión informativa tras las conversaciones con los primeros ministros de España y Dinamarca.

t.me/sashakots/31565


----------



## Sinjar (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

Alarma en todo el territorio de Ucrania, excepto la región de Kherson ocupada por las fuerzas armadas de la Federación rusa.

t.me/Soldierline/4034


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)

Casi medio millón de ucranianos han sido trasladados por la fuerza a Rusia. De ellos, 121.000 eran niños. Todos ellos son de los territorios temporalmente ocupados. 
Sergey Kyslytsya, representante de Ucrania ante la ONU: "Los campos de filtración son un elemento indispensable de estos traslados.
Los destinos finales de los desplazados de Ucrania son Sajalín y otras regiones deprimidas de la Federación Rusa. Se les prohíbe salir durante al menos 2 años.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (21 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Que os parece lo que ha pedido san zelenski despues de meterse 1 gramo a cara de perro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo normal después de la profusión de psicotrópicos. Después llega la realidad.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (21 Abr 2022)

Lo resalto.


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas atacaron un punto de distribución de ayuda humanitaria de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y a civiles en Cirkuny, al noreste de Kharkiv

Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas volvieron a atacar un punto de distribución de ayuda humanitaria de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y a civiles. Esta vez en Cirkuny, al noreste de Kharkiv.

Los MLRS rusos están trabajando en los puntos de tiro de las AFU en Severnaya Saltovka, de donde la población local ha sido evacuada durante los últimos días. Es probable que en un futuro próximo los medios de comunicación ucranianos hagan pasar las imágenes de los edificios residenciales atacados como si se tratara de disparos febriles contra objetivos civiles. En Severnaya Saltovka, las posiciones de tiro se instalan justo en las zonas residenciales. Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas no apuntan a edificios residenciales ni a civiles.

t.me/Soldierline/4033

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## El Mercader (21 Abr 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Lo normal después de la profusión de psicotrópicos. Después llega la realidad.



Y todo eso lo van pagar los remeros....


----------



## magufone (21 Abr 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Lo normal después de la profusión de psicotrópicos. Después llega la realidad.



Lo de los 200 leopards es esperpéntico... Alemania tiene como 260 Leopards operativos en total...


----------



## pepetemete (21 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Von der Leyen por supuestísimo, dicen que es atlantista hasta la médula. Este año la cumbre de la OTAN se celebrará en Spain.



Todos son empleados del mismo tinglado


----------



## arriondas (21 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Y todo eso lo van pagar los remeros....



Hasta el último céntimo, eso ni lo dudes.


----------



## El_Suave (21 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Toda la política internacional requiere de ciertos formalismos, Rusia podrá ocupar Crimera, pero será una ocupación hasta que esta no sea aceptada por la comunidad internacional. Y en vista de como están las cosas esto va para largo. Ahora, si Ucrania y Rusia firman un tratado de cesión ese tratado sería plenamente legal ante la comunidad internacional, más si es refrendado en referendum o de alguna otra forma. De ahí que es imposible que Zelensky firme algo que suponga la cesión de territorio a Rusia, sería un traidor a lo que quede de Ucrania para el resto de la historia, antes se produce la invasión de toda Ucrania (ahora mismo se me antoja improbable) o un armisticio, al estilo Nord-Koreano.



¿Tratado de cesión?. ¿Como va a ceder Ucrania lo que no es suyo?.


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

Filatov, al igual que Zelensky, no se preocupa por ayudar a la gente. Sólo quieren hacer un lío más grande. Todos ellos ya han entregado moralmente esta tierra.

El alcalde de Dnipropetrovsk, en lugar de ocuparse de las tareas de defensa y ayuda humanitaria a los civiles, se dedica a cambiar el nombre de las calles. Una operación especial se cierne sobre la región de Dnipropetrovsk, las instalaciones militares de esta zona están siendo calibradas sin descanso. Pero al alcalde Boris Filatov no le preocupa y le urge cambiar el nombre de treinta calles del centro administrativo de la región, cuyos nombres están relacionados de algún modo con Rusia. Esta es la lista. 

t.me/Soldierline/4028


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

Ya es hora de golpear el centro de toma de decisiones en Kiev. Todos los "turistas" se dispersarán inmediatamente.

La primera ministra danesa, Mette Frederiksen, ha visitado Borodyanka, en la región de Kiev, y ha prometido que Dinamarca suministrará más armas a Ucrania.

Las autoridades danesas han decidido enviar un lote adicional de armas a Ucrania, según declaró la primera ministra del país, Mette Frederiksen, que se encuentra de visita en Kiev, en una entrevista con TV2.

"Tenemos la intención de enviar más armas a Ucrania. Esto es lo más necesario", declaró el primer ministro danés.

Frederiksen no especificó qué armas se entregarían.

t.me/Soldierline/4027


----------



## VittorioValencia (21 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Zelenskyy dijo que Occidente todavía no está suministrando suficientes armas pesadas al país
> 
> "La mayor parte de nuestra conversación de hoy ha sido exactamente sobre las armas y la entrega de armas a Ucrania. Sin armas no habrá nadie a quien defender. Mientras pongamos la cuestión de tener algo con lo que defender a la población. Es un ejército de muchos miles, miles de tanques, vehículos blindados, misiles. Los cohetes vienen de todas partes.
> 
> ...



Estoy comenzando a sospechar que Zelensky y sus secuaces, se han montado un negocio de trafico de armas monumental. Nunca alcanza nada a pesar que todo el otanismo esta dandole armas de todo tipo, en forma gratuita. Pero este no para de pedir mas y mas. 
Sospechoso, no?


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

Starobelsk, LNR

t.me/boris_rozhin/44092


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (21 Abr 2022)

Ojalá yo pudiera tener la COHERENCIA ÉTICA Y MORAL de un político... Pero tengo que conformarme con ser una persona honesta y decente.


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

Un tren de mercancías descarriló en la región de Belgorod. Gracias a Dios nadie resultó herido.

Se están aclarando las causas del accidente.

t.me/mig41/16743


----------



## Rudi Rocker (21 Abr 2022)

*El Euromaidán*



No podemos pasar por alto el hecho de que el primer foco violentísimo y prólogo de la guerra de Ucrania fue la guerra urbana en que se convirtió la _Crisis del Euromaidán o Revolución naranja _de la plaza Maidán(Kiev) el 19 de noviembre del 2013, promovida por grupos violentos, ultra-nazis y principalmente seguidores del “_espíritu banderosvski _*[1]*” promovido por Stepán Bandera.

El _Euromaidán_ fue un golpe de Estado dirigido, organizado y pagado por Estados Unidos y sus aliados, el sistema que también se usó en Libia o en Siria, y que es de sobra conocido. En este caso, un golpe de Estado que también fue ayudado por muchos grupos de neonazis, con raíces en la Alemania hitleriana, con numerosísimos miembros extremadamente violentos y muy bien equipados de armamento. Una verdadera guerra urbana.

El _Eromaidán_ derivó rápidamente en un movimiento separatista de los ruso-parlantes de las provincias del Dombás, se inició en agosto del 2014. Fue una guerra latente de hostigamientos por parte de los grupos neonazis ucranianos sobre los prorrusos de ese territorio, que se prolongó 8 años, tras los cuales se transformó en una guerra generalizada ruso-ucraniana el 24 de febrero.

Aunque en esta fecha, ya existía una guerra sorda contra Rusia desde hacía más de medio siglo era una guerra, sobre todo mediática, que para los mediatizados pobladores del “mundo libre” pasaba desapercibida, e incluso divertida. Y se producía según tres tipos diferentes:

En primer lugar, guerra mediático-satanizadora. Qué duda cabe que todos, desde ya niños, “disfrutamos” en los cines occidentales riéndonos de la satánica URSS, de los malos de la película: los comunistas, hoy los rusos y Rusia. Y todo era que el imperio de los EEUU necesitaba de un malo a quien matar para mantener el crecimiento del _complejo_ _económico militar_, amén de destruir cualquier potencia que pudiera llegar a arrebatarle su hegemonía global.

En segundo lugar, le resultaba ventajoso atizar la carrera armamentística ya que suponía un gran esfuerzo económico difícilmente sostenible para un país como era la URSS, no centrado en el neo-colonialismo espoliador del Tercer Mundo, cosa que si que hacia el imperio USA.

En tercer lugar, EEUU potenció una economía global (neocolonial) que, por las razones expuestas en el caso segundo, la URSS no podía seguir manteniendo.

_Pequeña historia del Euromaidán_

En enero de 2010, el entonces presidente de Ucrania, Víktor Yúshchenko (pro-europeo), otorgó a Stepán Bandera el título póstumo de Héroe de Ucrania. En enero de 2011 el presidente entrante Víktor Yanukóvich (pro-ruso), el que fuera después depuesto por el golpe de estado del _Euromaidán,_ anuló el premio. Pudiera ser que este hecho simbólico fuera una de las motivaciones para la organización de la violentísima crisis y _Golpe de Estado del Euromaidán, _aunque lo más determinante, tal vez, fueran los intereses ocultos del neoliberalismo oligárquico occidental, que quería un total expansionismo hacia el Este y un espolio de los riquísimos recursos de Ucrania. En consecuencia, se dio el oxímoron de defender la “democracia” con las banderas de grupos ultra nazis y con una decoración a un criminal nazi exterminador de población polaca y ucraniana.

Las violentísimas protestas de La _Crisis del Euromaidán_ fueron promovidas por grupos, en buena parte de ellos, influidos por el “_espíritu banderosvski_”: estudiantes universitarios con ansias consumistas + ONG como la USAID (controladas directamente por la CIA, que también se había infiltrado en las protestas de la _primavera árabe_ de Túnez, Egipto y Siria) + el grupo ultranacionalista de extrema derecha Pravy Sektor + el partido parlamentario de extrema derecha, Svoboda + la Iglesia Ortodoxa Ucraniana. En suma un cóctel de lo más ultra imaginable.

Fue un auténtico y violentísimo golpe de Estado que derribó al presidente legítimamente elegido, Víktor Yanukóvich, quien tuvo que huir por serio temor a ser asesinado. 

Estas protestas comenzaron en la plaza Maidán de Kiev en la noche del 21 de noviembre del 2013. Y se prolongaron, durante más de dos meses, hasta enero y febrero de 2014, en una verdadera guerra urbana con tiros, granadas, barricadas, edificios incendiados y varios centenares de muertos (en una sola plaza), entre manifestantes ultranacionalistas y policía. 

En agosto del 2014 La _Crisis del Euromaidán_ al fin, derivó en la _guerra civil del Dombás_. Casualmente justo 100 años después de la Primera Guerra Mundial. ¿Será el_ Euromaidán _el anuncio del preludio de la Tercera Guerra mundial?

Y luego fueron éstos grupos con el “_espíritu banderosvski_” los que en la guerra de baja intensidad del Dombás apoyados por los oligarcas y los geopolíticos occidentales (estadunidenses, polacos y alemanes) promovieron una trama de complicidades, financiaciones, asesoramientos y adiestramiento de terroríficos grupos represores y exterminadores de los ciudadanos pro-rusos.

Desde luego es muy lamentable que hoy ya hayan emigrado más de cinco millones de ucranianos de su país, pero por lo menos Rusia los ha dejado salir mediante corredores humanitarios (inexistentes en la guerra de Irak) y occidente se ha desvivido para atenderlos. No huyeron los ucranianos sólo a las aledañas Polonia y otras naciones europeas, en donde el pueblo los ha atendido muy humanamente, actitud desde luego muy loable, pero actitud que no está sucediendo (y de forma simultánea) en uno de los múltiples muros de la vergüenza de Occidente, por ejemplo Ceuta y Melilla, en donde los emigrantes son brutalmente apaleados y expulsados rápidamente a su país de origen. Tampoco se está admitiendo la condición de exiliados a los sirios; al contrario, proliferan como hongos múltiples “murallas de la vergüenza occidental” que está propiciando que todo el territorio terrestre fuera de sus fronteras se convierta en un “_hipercampo de concentración_” (de millones de km2) con vallas en las fronteras de los “civilizados y los democráticos EEUU y de la UE”. “_Hipercampo de concentración_” donde millones de personas mueren en una silenciada y olvidada hambruna, en número superior al de los campos de exterminio nazis, sólo que de forma silenciosa e invisible.

Incluso, en los lejanos EE UU se ha permitido, de forma especial, que los ucranianos crucen el súper prohibido muro de México- EEUU, lo que supone una actitud supremacista y racista, pues los ucranianos son rubios y de ojos azules, y además mano de obra barata para occidente, y los latinos americanos son de una raza (mezclada) amerindia que se debe terminar de exterminarse para que, al fin, todo el continente sea sólo de raza aria.

Y, en todo este contexto, se hace necesario recordar (aunque se trate de otro continente) que, a caballo entre los siglos XX y XXI (1998-2003), se produjo en el Congo la _guerra del coltán_, también llamada “_genocidio congoleño_”, que muy bien se podía denominar _Tercera Guerra Mundial_ (absolutamente acallada y olvidada, pero _Tercera Guerra Mundial_ al fin), pues los combatientes provenían de 9 naciones *[2]* y se generaron 5 millones de muertos. Además, se produjo un enorme atentado contra los derechos humanos: Solo en el año 2001 en la frontera entre Uganda y República Democrática del Congo (RDC) había cerca de 20.000 niños-soldado, y también miles de niños mineros del coltán, de pocos años de edad y pagados ultra míseramente, 0,25 dólares al día. Además, la obtención de 1 kg de coltán (del que hoy todos los del primer mundo gozamos en nuestros adictivos móviles) costaba la muerte de 3 ó 4 niños. Un millón de mujeres fueron violadas, esclavizadas, torturadas, obligadas a embarazos o abortos forzados, etc. Ante todo este desastroso holocausto, nuestro _eurocentrismo-supremacismo-crecentismo _no se enteró porque los medios de información acallaron esta guerra mundial, o los pocos que se enteraron miraron, con mirada supremacista y racista, para otro lado, porque se trataba solo de africanos que no merecían atención, mucha menos que la que hoy se está pregonando, con un ruido mediático ensordecedor, con los blancos europeos de Ucrania.

*Notas:*


Spoiler



[1] El “_espíritu banderosvski_”, es más bien una ideología neo-nazi fundada por Stepán Bandera, un personaje histórico que participó en los años ¨40 en el holocausto nazi, practicado sobre los polacos y ucranianos. En 1929 Bandera ingresó en la Organización de Nacionalistas Ucranianos (OUN), donde asciende rápidamente a diversos cargos y en 1933 ya era jefe regional y comandante de la Organización Militar Ucraniana (UVO).

[2] “El término de “Guerra Mundial” usado oficialmente por la ONU equivale a que 5 o más países declaren la guerra a un objetivo que puede ser común o variado. (…). Lista de guerras mundiales: Cruzadas, Guerra de la Sucesión Española, Guerra de Sucesión Austriaca, Guerra de los Siete Años, Guerra de los Treinta Años, Guerras napoleónicas, Guerras de independencia hispanoamericanas, Las llamadas 1ª y 2ª Guerras mundiales, Guerra Fría, Guerra contra el terrorismo”. Tomado de Guerra mundial - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre. Como se ve. en este listado se olvidaron de la Guerra del Coltán, así de olvidada y oculta quedó esta Tercer Guerra Mundial. A demás según se desprende del recién listado, resulta que las Primera y Segunda Guerras Mundiales no fueron ni las primeras ni la segundas.


----------



## Snowball (21 Abr 2022)

VittorioValencia dijo:


> Estoy comenzando a sospechar que Zelensky y sus secuaces, se han montado un negocio de trafico de armas monumental. Nunca alcanza nada a pesar que todo el otanismo esta dandole armas de todo tipo, en forma gratuita. Pero este no para de pedir mas y mas.
> Sospechoso, no?



Futuros "grupos de liberación de Crimea", Ucrania Libre,etc...


----------



## Malevich (21 Abr 2022)

El persa no tiene género ni artículo determinado, y como en latín, el verbo va al final. Pero en su estructura es una lengua totalmente indoeuropea, con los verbos muy regulares y una gramática en general asequible.
La fonética tampoco es muy complicada, seis vocales con una a larga que en el lenguaje coloquial muchas veces se torna una u. 
El mayor problema es la lectura y escritura, además por la dificultad de aprender el alfabeto árabe por el hecho de que no es una lengua semita y por tanto no se adapta bien al alfabeto, por la ausencia de grafías para las vocales. En Tayikistán se escribe en cirilico por la lógica influencia soviética.


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

Informe del Ministerio del Interior de la DNR sobre el restablecimiento de los documentos de los residentes de Mariupol

El Ministerio del Interior de la república está trabajando para establecer una vida pacífica en los territorios de la república liberados del ejército ucraniano.

Los documentos de la población de Mariupol están siendo restaurados.

Este trabajo también se está llevando a cabo en zonas que han sido objeto de ataques de artillería del enemigo.

El Servicio de Migración del Ministerio del Interior de la DNR está trabajando para restaurar la base de datos de los residentes de los territorios liberados.

El proceso se complica por el hecho de que los agentes de la ley ucranianos que huyen han abandonado la documentación y los archivadores. Ahora están en un estado terrible.

t.me/anna_news/29208


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> Ojalá yo pudiera tener la *COHERENCIA ÉTICA Y MORAL de un político*... Pero tengo que conformarme con ser una persona honesta y decente.




Con esas cualidades no se puede trepar en el escalafón.


----------



## Teuro (21 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *CONSECUENCIAS DE LA GUERRA*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Supongo que todos tratarán de emigrar a Rusia, el último bastión de libertad del mundo, al paraiso terrenal putiniano ....
... Ah no, que querrán ir a la "nazi" Europa.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (21 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Opinión*
> 
> Muchos pensáis que la ofensiva rusa se parara una vez ocupado el Donbass, yo no se que pensar pero veo tal factible eso como que continuaran acercándose a Kiev y Odessa poco a poco.
> 
> ...



Vete a rezar un padre nuestro y sigue esperando que se te aparezca la virgen


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

Obuses autopropulsados rusos Akatsiya en las estepas del Donbass

Las unidades de artillería autopropulsada rusa 2S3 Akatsiya de 152 mm han estado trabajando en las fortificaciones del ejército ucraniano en las estepas del Donbás. 

t.me/anna_news/29207

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## pepetemete (21 Abr 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Futuros "grupos de liberación de Crimea", Ucrania Libre,etc...



El caso es ese... el futuro de todo esto no me parece demasiado simple... si los rusos dejan cabos sueltos, los atentados, ataques, serán la tónica en todas las zonas "ocupadas" o "liberadas" , las represalias serán infinitas, y peor aún teniendo a la UE/OTAN del lado contrario.

Esto pasa o por una "limpieza a fondo" o si no no puedo ver la cosa demasiado clara.


----------



## MiguelLacano (21 Abr 2022)

Esta guerra pasará a los anales de la historia. Por muchos, pero sólo por un hecho ya de manera categórica. Y es lo absurdo, negligencia diría un jurista, de una Rusia negándose a golpear los edificios de gobierno del enemigo, permitiendo que quienes jalean y nutren a su enemigo (los europedos esencialmente) se paseen por Kiev repartiendo generosas ayudas. Eso, pudiendo fundir los edificios sin ningún problema, con o sin el ganado antropomorfo dentro. De subnormales, vamos, lo de Rusia está ya llegando a ser de idiocia para arriba. Lo comparte mucha gente, muchos de ellos técnicos en la materia. No me extraña que cada día más paniaguados uropedos se acerquen para hacerse la foto y repartir regalos, compitiendo en generosidad (eso sí, pagando el contribuyente, ellos de su bolsillo propio nada, por supuesto).


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)

*EEUU cree que Putin se creyó su propia propaganda sobre Ucrania-*
La subsecretaria del Departamento de Estado de EEUU, Wendy Sherman, ha asegurado este jueves que el presidente ruso, *Vladímir Putin*, acabó creyendo "su propia propaganda" sobre que Ucrania recibiría con brazos abiertos la incursión militar del Kremlin, y aseguró que se ha demostrado que "estaba equivocado".

"Mirando la situación en Ucrania, uno solo puede concluir que *Putin *se creyó su propia propaganda", señaló Sherman durante en una conferencia organizada por el centro de estudios Amigos de Europa en Bruselas, donde celebra esta semana reuniones con el Servicio Europeo de Acción Exterior (SEAE).

La diplomática estadounidense apuntó que Putin "creyó que el pueblo ucraniano daría la bienvenida a la invasión rusa, que el Ejército ucraniano no plantaría cara, que fácilmente podría derrocar el Gobierno elegido democráticamente en Kiev".

También que pensó "que la OTAN se fracturaría, que la Unión Europea no sería capaz de actuar con rapidez, que la comunidad internacional sería indiferente".


----------



## ATDTn (21 Abr 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> Os recuerdo que Mariupol es más pequeño que Murcia...



Soltar gilipolleces es fácil
Dato
El *área* urbana de la ciudad (o zona *metropolitana*), aunque no establecida oficialmente, comprendería a unos diez municipios de la Región de *Murcia*, contando con una *población* de 672 773 habitantes en 2020, repartidos en una superficie total de 1230,92 km², con una densidad de *población* de 547 hab/km².


----------



## Malevich (21 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ucrania se prepara para la vía militar para desbloquear Mariupol - Zelensky.
> 
> Una afirmación tonta, por supuesto. Se lo recordaremos más de una vez.
> 
> t.me/mig41/16742



Jerjes está reuniendo una flota para asaltar El Pireo, tras su fracaso rotundo en Salamina....


----------



## Teuro (21 Abr 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> ¿Tratado de cesión?. ¿Como va a ceder Ucrania lo que no es suyo?.



La soberanía legal de Crimea y el Dombass recae en Ucrania, así como la soberanía legal del Sáhara es de España (no hay tratado en el primer caso, en el segundo no es reconocido por la ONU), sin embargo Gibraltar es británico porque está la firma española estampada en un tratado. Los países latinoamericanos tienen 2 fechas de independencia: La declarada y la formalizada, por ejemplo, Holanda declaró su independencia de España en 1581, España la reconoció en 1648. No se dieron prisa en hacerlo. En algún momento deberá legalizarse la situación real. Mientras Ucrania no formalice mediante un tratado la cesión


----------



## pepetemete (21 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Esta guerra pasará a los anales de la historia. Por muchos, pero sólo por un hecho ya de manera categórica. Y es lo absurdo, negligencia diría un jurista, de una Rusia negándose a golpear los edificios de gobierno del enemigo, permitiendo que quienes jalean y nutren a su enemigo (los europedos esencialmente) se paseen por Kiev repartiendo generosas ayudas. Eso, pudiendo fundir los edificios sin ningún problema, con o sin el ganado antropomorfo dentro. De subnormales, vamos, lo de Rusia está ya llegando a ser de idiocia para arriba. Lo comparte mucha gente, muchos de ellos técnicos en la materia. No me extraña que cada día más paniaguados uropedos se acerquen para hacerse la foto y repartir regalos, compitiendo en generosidad (eso sí, pagando el contribuyente, ellos de su bolsillo propio nada, por supuesto).



Eso es lo que a mí me parece realmente estúpido y extraño al mismo tiempo... te sacas la polla con los misiles nucleares y permites el circo en Kiev con el payaso mayor del reino encocado pidiendo armas a todo dios para luchar y matar a tus soldados y tú no haces nada.

En fin, esto es un puto circo.


----------



## magufone (21 Abr 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> Soltar gilipolleces es fácil
> Dato
> El *área* urbana de la ciudad (o zona *metropolitana*), aunque no establecida oficialmente, comprendería a unos diez municipios de la Región de *Murcia*, contando con una *población* de 672 773 habitantes en 2020, repartidos en una superficie total de 1230,92 km², con una densidad de *población* de 547 hab/km².



Dato mata relato...
Las ciudades por aquellos lares son muy extensas en superficie.
Krasnodar en Rusia, por ejemplo, no llega al millon de habitantes y es como un 30% mas extensa que Madrid. Yo la conozco bastante bien.


----------



## xFuckoffx (21 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Esta guerra pasará a los anales de la historia. Por muchos, pero sólo por un hecho ya de manera categórica. Y es lo absurdo, negligencia diría un jurista, de una Rusia negándose a golpear los edificios de gobierno del enemigo, permitiendo que quienes jalean y nutren a su enemigo (los europedos esencialmente) se paseen por Kiev repartiendo generosas ayudas. Eso, pudiendo fundir los edificios sin ningún problema, con o sin el ganado antropomorfo dentro. De subnormales, vamos, lo de Rusia está ya llegando a ser de idiocia para arriba. Lo comparte mucha gente, muchos de ellos técnicos en la materia. No me extraña que cada día más paniaguados uropedos se acerquen para hacerse la foto y repartir regalos, compitiendo en generosidad (eso sí, pagando el contribuyente, ellos de su bolsillo propio nada, por supuesto).



Llevamos 2 meses desde que entro Rusia en la Guerra, si bien creo que tienes razón en lo que dices, aun pueden pasar muchas cosas y esto dar giros inesperados, y yo pienso a lo que aludes, lo terminará haciendo Rusia si el asunto se recrudece.


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)

El ejército de Rusia ya no da pena, da risa.

A los de Mariupol:
- Os damos 6 horas para que os rindáis o soplaré y soplaré y tu casa destruiré!
- Que te den!
Al día siguiente....
- Os damos 2 horas para que os rindáis o soplaré y soplaré y tu casa destruiré!
- Que te den!
Al día siguiente....
- Vale me voy.
-






El segundo ejército del mundo.


----------



## pepetemete (21 Abr 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> Llevamos 2 meses desde que entro Rusia en la Guerra, si bien creo que tienes razón en lo que dices, aun pueden pasar muchas cosas y esto dar giros inesperados, y yo pienso a lo que aludes, lo terminará haciendo Rusia si el asunto se recrudece.



Me parece que Rusia amenazó con atacar edificios administrativos en Kiev si los ucranianos continuaban lanzando ataques en territorio ruso.
Por eso que esto es todo un juego o a mi me da esa impresión.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Tendrá que ser un barco civil, España no puede meter un barco militar en el Mar Negro sin ser un país ribereño, sin permiso de Erdogan.
> 
> Y luego, ya veremos, esa puede ser la excusa del trilero Sánchez.



Imagino lo enviarán a Polonia.


----------



## cobasy (21 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La asistencia militar y técnica occidental a Ucrania es una empresa compleja con objetivos puramente mercenarios.
> 
> En primer lugar, la OTAN está ayudando a sus nuevos miembros a cambiar a los estándares de armamento occidentales "por la vía rápida".
> 
> ...



Tremendo negocio, quién iba a convencer a las poblaciones de esos países a comprar armas nuevas, estándar OTAN?


----------



## pepetemete (21 Abr 2022)

El viejo senil dice que no hay pruebas de que Mariupol esté bajo control ruso... OK


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)

Avion ruso derribado. Parece que está vez han sacado los paracaídas buenos.


----------



## El_Suave (21 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Puede hacerlo, el problema no lo tiene con eso, ahora, no es la situación real del país a nivel económico, eso está claro
> 
> Es que es muy....inocente, pensar que a través de "trucos" se puede mejorar la situación económica de un país, que es algo, por cierto, en lo que Rusia lleva años fallando ocultándolo todo bajo un "telón de poderío militar, nacionalismo y orgullo por un pasado"
> 
> El problema en la UE es otro, no hace falta ni comentarlo, pero aquí está todo el mundo haciendo el idiota, aplaudir a unos me parece, sencillamente, ridículo



No me lo digas, el problema de la UE son los impuestos, las paguitas, las pensiones de jubilación, el exceso de derechos que tienen los trabajadores, la inmigración, el intervencionismo estatal, las trabas al libre abuso y a la libre explotación al libre emprendimiento..., en una palabra la socialdemocracia.

¡¡Pero, ojo, a ver si os creéis que Putin es de izquierdas!!.

Pues yo no sé si Putin es de izquierdas o de derechas, ni me preocupa, pero si sé que sus enemigos son todos de derechas.


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)

Las fuerzas ucranianas tendieron una emboscada a una columna de suministro rusa que transportaba proyectiles de artillería guiados por láser Krasnopol de 152 mm.


----------



## xFuckoffx (21 Abr 2022)

Por mucha propaganda e histeria en los medios de DESINFORMACIÓN occidentales y que 4 subnormales en minoría se tragan en este foro como el Rejon este... Rusia esta haciendo una operación militar de un perfil bastante bajo. Para ellos y mas allá de la propaganda rusa, según su retórica ni están en Guerra, sino en una operación especial. En el momento que consideren que estén en "Guerra" ya de su propia boca, entonces esto de los guantes de seda y de no dañar infraestructuras civiles o edificios gubernamentales cambiará drásticamente... Claro esto supone, que los infames lideres europeos y Farlopensky se envalentonen, pero al final en la práctica material se vera la realidad del asunto, que aun dista por terminar. 

Rusia cuenta totalmente en esta Operación con varias posibilidades cuando acaben las hostilidades, y para ellos es muy importante este aspecto, ya sea de cara a la imagen posterior de cara a la población (básicamente de las zonas Ruso Parlantes etc) y también por el costo de las reparaciones posteriores. 

En el lado occidental, me imagino que habrá cabezas pensantes en la OTAN que saben esto perfectamente y por eso están intentando alargar el conflicto lo máximo posible, porque es ahora cuando pueden, aunque estén totalmente fuera de juego. Si RUSIA se pone totalmente seria en el asunto, cortando el gas y la exportación de sus materias primas entrariamos en un escenario ya muchisimo mas chungo... Tu deja que se paseen de momento a hacerse la foto todos estos lideres de papel mojado europeos, que esto en los libros quedará como uno de los mayores ridículos de la Historia.


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)

*Joe Biden anuncia 800 millones de dólares más de ayuda militar a Ucrania y que EEUU prohibirá que los barcos rusos atraquen en sus puertos.*
El presidente de *EEUU*, *Joe Biden*, ha anunciado en rueda de prensa que Estados Unidos proporcionará a Ucrania 800 millones de dólares en ayuda militar, pondrá en marcha un nuevo programa que permitirá a los refugiados ucranianos trasladarse a EEUU y que el país prohibirá que los barcos rusos atraquen en sus puertos, como ya hacen muchos países europeos. "Garantizo el compromiso de EEUU de ayudar a los ucranianos. EEUU prohibirá que los barcos rusos atraquen en nuestros puertos, como ha hecho Europa. Ningún barco operado por empresas rusas o con bandera rusa podrá operar en nuestros puertos", ha sentenciado.

"Dos tercios de los niños ucranianos han tenido que abandonar su casa, esto es algo escandaloso. La mera idea de que esto esté ocurriendo en el siglo XXI me deja sin palabras. Hace poco estuve en Europa y dije que estábamos dispuestos a acoger a más ucranianos y hoy anuncio un programa llamado Unidos por Ucrania que va a permitir a los ucranianos que busquen refugio venir a EEUU", ha añadido.


----------



## xFuckoffx (21 Abr 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Me parece que Rusia amenazó con atacar edificios administrativos en Kiev si los ucranianos continuaban lanzando ataques en territorio ruso.
> Por eso que esto es todo un juego o a mi me da esa impresión.



Totalmente, a mi también... también esto indica que es RUSIA la que tiene la sarten por el mango de momento... si en un tiempo la cosa cambia, y la sarten se va girando de mano entonces a los Rusos no les va a temblar la mano y eso va a poner los huevos de corbata a toda Europa... porque oficialmente en Guerra para Rusia no sería ya usar todo su potencial militar, sino devolverle la ostia económica a Europa cerrando el grifo de las exportaciones, y eso en las sociedades europeas y occidentales, como somos unas niñas amariconadas no lo aguanta la peña ni una semana, por mucho narcotico televisivo que haya...


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)

Putin no es comunista y su ejercito tampoco...


----------



## crocodile (21 Abr 2022)

En objetivos militares en Ucrania, Rusia no solo tiene el derecho, sino también la obligación de atacar. Incluyendo salvar la vida de nuestros soldados.
Para todos los objetivos militares, pertenezcan a Ucrania o Estados Unidos.

Siguiente cita:
“Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia: Moscú tiene derecho a considerar el transporte de Estados Unidos y la OTAN con armas como un objetivo legítimo, si sigue territorio ucraniano, estamos hablando de esto directamente.

Estados Unidos, al aumentar el suministro de armas a Ucrania, busca frenar la operación especial de la Federación Rusa, pero la situación en Kiev es desesperada.


----------



## El Mercader (21 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Supongo que todos tratarán de emigrar a Rusia, el último bastión de libertad del mundo, al paraiso terrenal putiniano ....
> ... Ah no, que querrán ir a la "nazi" Europa.



No, no irán a Rusia porque allí no les dan casa ni paguitas a costa del contribuyente ni les permiten violar, asaltar y delinquir sin ninguna repercusión penal:

Rusia es de esos países que, cosa curiosa, han decidido no autodestruirse dando facilidades a la inmigración musulmana descontrolada, la disolución de su identidad, el ateísmo salvaje y el abrazo del globalismo inclusivo.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (21 Abr 2022)

Ojo al dato porque los malvados ucras dicen que han abatido otro helicóptero ruski cerca de Jarkov esta mañana, hay un vídeo que parece que está sacado por un dron:


----------



## pepetemete (21 Abr 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> Totalmente, a mi también... también esto indica que es RUSIA la que tiene la sarten por el mango de momento... si en un tiempo la cosa cambia, y la sarten se va girando de mano entonces a los Rusos no les va a temblar la mano y eso va a poner los huevos de corbata a toda Europa... porque oficialmente en Guerra para Rusia no sería ya usar todo su potencial militar, sino devolverle la ostia económica a Europa cerrando el grifo de las exportaciones, y eso en las sociedades europeas y occidentales, como somos unas niñas amariconadas no lo aguanta la peña ni una semana, por mucho narcotico televisivo que haya...



Imagino que los estrategas rusos habrán previsto muchos escenarios de los que estamos viendo, y habrán diseñado diferentes estrategias en base a ello. Así que, palomitas o lo que vaya quedando y a ver que pasa.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (21 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Antonio en Ucrania: 200 toneladas de armamento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este tío es gilipollas.


----------



## El Mercader (21 Abr 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Este tío es gilipollas.



No, no es gilipollas: Es un traidor pagado por la CIA para hacer lo que sus amos quieren que haga. 
En cuanto deje de ser presidente del gobierno le colocaran de florero en alguna empresa con un sueldo de 7 cifras.


----------



## apocalippsis (21 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Parecen chechenos...



Compañero los rusos tambien tienen equipos de elite, los chechenos son los que mas hacen los videos, los rusos no los suelen hacer porque todos son eslavos y reciben ordenes de sus mandos, eso es como una vacilada cuando los grababan se ve como pasan en otros videos y a la vuelta de controlar se pegan la derrapada.


----------



## pemebe (21 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Supongo que todos tratarán de emigrar a Rusia, el último bastión de libertad del mundo, al paraiso terrenal putiniano ....
> ... Ah no, que querrán ir a la "nazi" Europa.



*Evidentemente, no podrán ir:*

A EEUU que no les van a dejar entrar.
A Rusia que no les van a dejar entrar.
A Australia que no les van a dejar entrar.
A Canada que no les van a dejar entrar.
A Japon que no les van a dejar entrar.
A China que no les van a dejar entrar.
A Israel que no les van a dejar entrar.
A los Paises Arabes ricos que no les van a dejar entrar.
...

*Los únicos capullos los europeos.*

¿Sabes cuantos africanos podríamos alimentar con lo que cuesta mantener un mena en España al año (84.000 euros al año).
Mas de 200 personas durante un año. Es un falso progresismo


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

La semana que viene, la comisión de la Duma para contrarrestar la injerencia extranjera en los asuntos de Rusia presentará a la Duma un proyecto de ley que generalizará por fin la legislación rusa sobre agentes extranjeros.

Lo que se incluirá en la ley "generalizada":

- El proyecto de ley se titulará "Sobre el control de las actividades de las personas influidas por el extranjero".

- Se introduce una definición legislativa de "agente extranjero", "influencia extranjera" y "financiación extranjera".

- Se prohíbe el "trabajo con niños": las actividades educativas de los agentes extranjeros y la producción de materiales informativos relacionados con los menores rusos.

- Los agentes extranjeros no podrán invertir en empresas de importancia estratégica para la defensa y la seguridad del Estado. Entre ellas se encuentran, en particular, los fabricantes de armas y equipos militares, las empresas que trabajan en el campo de la aviación y la astronáutica, las empresas dedicadas a la exploración y extracción de minerales y otras más.

- Los agentes extranjeros no podrán recibir ayuda financiera del Estado.

- Las personas reconocidas como agentes extranjeros no estarán obligadas a marcar los mensajes de carácter nacional en las redes sociales.

El proyecto de ley también incluye una disposición sobre el procedimiento de retirada del registro de las personas reconocidas por primera vez como agentes extranjeros.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44096


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

Los "Somalíes" llegaron con una marcha victoriosa a Donetsk, donde fueron recibidos con flores y banderas

t.me/boris_rozhin/44097

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Debunker (21 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Esta guerra pasará a los anales de la historia. Por muchos, pero sólo por un hecho ya de manera categórica. Y es lo absurdo, negligencia diría un jurista, de una Rusia negándose a golpear los edificios de gobierno del enemigo, permitiendo que quienes jalean y nutren a su enemigo (los europedos esencialmente) se paseen por Kiev repartiendo generosas ayudas. Eso, pudiendo fundir los edificios sin ningún problema, con o sin el ganado antropomorfo dentro. De subnormales, vamos, lo de Rusia está ya llegando a ser de idiocia para arriba. Lo comparte mucha gente, muchos de ellos técnicos en la materia. No me extraña que cada día más paniaguados uropedos se acerquen para hacerse la foto y repartir regalos, compitiendo en generosidad (eso sí, pagando el contribuyente, ellos de su bolsillo propio nada, por supuesto).




A mí lo que más me llama la atención es que Rusia no cierre el grifo de gas y petróleo, hoy mismo decía Italia que, a través de Algeria que ha incrementado el gas a Italia el triple y otros países, serían independientes del gas ruso para el segundo trimestre de 2023, pero lo de Alemania es aún peor, encima todos los embargos que sufre Rusia con dificultades para cobrar el gas y el petróleo y no solo para cobrar sino dificultades para usar el dinero que recibe, si Rusia cortara el gas ahora mismo a Europa , sería un palo brutal para sus enemigos, ¿por qué no lo hace?


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

El nuevo paquete de ayuda estadounidense entregará a Ucrania 78 piezas de artillería de 155 mm (más proyectiles) y 121 vehículos aéreos no tripulados Phoenix Ghost.
Además, se entregará diverso equipamiento militar, munición y material.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44098


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (21 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No, no es gilipollas: Es un traidor pagado por la CIA para hacer lo que sus amos quieren que haga.
> En cuanto deje de ser presidente del gobierno le colocaran de florero en alguna empresa con un sueldo de 7 cifras.



En la OTAN no han hecho más que ningunearlo cuando se ha mostrado más beligerante; en la UE han mandado al de la nariz un día antes de su llegada a Kiev, y hoy van y le colocan de escolta a la presidenta de Dinamarca. Me reafirmo, es gilipollas. Un traidor, eso desde luego.


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

Nuestros corresponsales informan de que en Mariupol los empleados y el equipo del Ministerio de Emergencias ruso han comenzado a despejar los escombros del Teatro Drama y a sacar los cuerpos de los muertos de debajo de los escombros.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44100


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)

*La Embajada de Rusia pide amparo a Exteriores: "Los insultos a Putin son ofensivos y obscenos"*
La *Embajada de Rusia* en España ha pedido ayuda al Gobierno ante los ataques que ha sufrido su sede en Madrid a propósito de la guerra en Ucrania.

A través de un escrito, la embajada solicita al *Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores* que intervenga en lo que considera un acto que va más allá de lo meramente vandálico y que no sólo afecta a la sede sino también a la figura de *Vladimir Putin*, a quien considera maltratada por los manifestantes. 









La embajada de Rusia pide amparo a Exteriores: "Los insultos a Putin son ofensivos y obscenos"


La embajada de Rusia en España ha pedido ayuda al Gobierno ante los ataques que ha sufrido su sede en Madrid a propósito de la guerra en Ucrania.




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

Bueno, más o menos. El rechazo a la limpieza inmediata de Azovstal no anula la opción de continuar con los trabajos de artillería y aviación sobre los objetivos identificados en el territorio de la empresa.
En cuanto a la capacidad de resistencia del resto de la agrupación cercada, depende del tamaño de las reservas de alimentos y municiones que se concentraron en los refugios subterráneos de Azovstal durante la primera semana de marzo. Se trata de un recurso finito que, cuando se agote, provocará un racionamiento del consumo. No es posible estimarlo objetivamente a partir del 21 de abril.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44105


----------



## crocodile (21 Abr 2022)

Ataque militar ruso a las comunicaciones

Los misiles rusos alcanzaron el puente ferroviario que cruza el Dnieper en la región de Zaporozhye.

Previamente, dos cohetes impactaron en el puente. Se desconoce su estado.

También hay informes de explosiones en la región de Dnepropetrovsk. Todavía se desconoce cuál fue el propósito de las acciones.


----------



## volador (21 Abr 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> Haber pedazo de gilipollas, si la relaciono con podemos es por cuestiones obvias de a que agrupación representa (UNidas POdemos / IU) y es a quien supuestamente van a colocar de cabeza de lista para las próximas, SABES LEER?? Supongo que ni tu ni el otro friki comerabos, y por eso os haceis pajas con la OTAN y el criminal-terrorista de BIDEN y todos sus secuaces capitalistas y del LGTBI que tanto te gusta.
> 
> Y ya se que milita en el PCE de toda la vida... pero vosotros veis unas siglas y el nombre "comunista" y ya como sois medio retrasados ya sois incapaces de ver que el PCE dejo de ser comunista desde hace décadas para abrazar el aborto del eurocomunismo... que básicamente es abrazar la socialdemocracia y aceptar las reglas del juego liberal burguesas.
> 
> Comunistas son el KKE o el PCP, no ineptos como el Garzon apoyando al criminal de la Farlopa.



Se tenia que decir y se dijo......


----------



## El_Suave (21 Abr 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1032618



O sea nada en realidad. Humo propagandístico para que propaguen los mass-mierda. 200 toneladas de armamento no dan ni para un día de combate.

Volvemos a lo mismo, tipos como este o el Borrell, o en general los europeos, haciendo declaraciones de intenciones tan belicosas que de llevarse a cabo nos llevarían de cabeza a la 3ª Guerra Mundial, pero en la práctica con acciones muy tímidas y comedidas.


----------



## apocalippsis (21 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Evidentemente, no podrán ir:*
> 
> A EEUU que no les van a dejar entrar.
> A Rusia que no les van a dejar entrar.
> ...



Diez años le doy a la euromierda esto estallara por completo, ya viendo como Le Pen le dice al masonico Macron que quiere referendums hasta para cagar y mientras el nido de guarros este cambiando la constitucion segun les salga de la polla sin contar con el pueblo, Tic-tac, tic-tac, tic-tac...........


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia: Moscú tiene derecho a considerar objetivo legítimo un transporte con armas de EE.UU. y la OTAN si sigue el territorio ucraniano, decimos sin rodeos.

Estados Unidos, al aumentar el suministro de armas a Ucrania, intenta frenar la operación especial de Rusia, pero la posición de Kiev es desesperada. 

t.me/epoddubny/9970


----------



## volador (21 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La Embajada de Rusia pide amparo a Exteriores: "Los insultos a Putin son ofensivos y obscenos"*
> La *Embajada de Rusia* en España ha pedido ayuda al Gobierno ante los ataques que ha sufrido su sede en Madrid a propósito de la guerra en Ucrania.
> 
> A través de un escrito, la embajada solicita al *Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores* que intervenga en lo que considera un acto que va más allá de lo meramente vandálico y que no sólo afecta a la sede sino también a la figura de *Vladimir Putin*, a quien considera maltratada por los manifestantes.
> ...



A la Embajada Rusa se llega llorado.....


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## El-Mano (21 Abr 2022)

"Alina Lipp difunde las conspiraciones mundiales rusas"

Los medios alemanes persiguieron a un periodista de Alemania que fue a Donbass para ver qué estaba pasando allí. Según la niña, la vigilancia de su madre se abrió en la casa y sus cuentas fueron bloqueadas.

Alina Lipp nació en un suburbio de Hamburgo de padre ruso y madre alemana. El año pasado vino por primera vez a Donetsk y vio que la realidad es muy diferente a lo que escriben las publicaciones de propaganda alemanas. La periodista decidió quedarse y comenzó a publicar sus reportajes en las redes sociales. Vivía de las donaciones de los suscriptores. Ahora, a pesar de que ahora la única fuente de ingresos está bloqueada, Alina planea seguir en el DNR.

t.me/neuesausrussland/4463


----------



## Octubrista (21 Abr 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> A mí lo que más me llama la atención es que Rusia no cierre el grifo de gas y petróleo, hoy mismo decía Italia que, a través de Algeria que ha incrementado el gas a Italia el triple y otros países, serían independientes del gas ruso para el segundo trimestre de 2023, pero lo de Alemania es aún peor, encima todos los embargos que sufre Rusia con dificultades para cobrar el gas y el petróleo y no solo para cobrar sino dificultades para usar el dinero que recibe, si Rusia cortara el gas ahora mismo a Europa , sería un palo brutal para sus enemigos, ¿por qué no lo hace?



Mercedes ya anunció que un SUV grande eléctrico sobre la clase S se fabricará en EEUU.
Volvo lo mismo, su nuevo XC90 (o cómo lo vaya a llamar) y no me sorprendía que BMW desplace a EEUU alguna producción.

El tema está en el precio de la energía, no hay más.

Los dirigentes europeos son unos "a sueldo" de la élite de EEUU. Empleo y trabajo huyendo de Europa a EEUU.


----------



## crocodile (21 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Diez años le doy a la euromierda esto estallara por completo.



Dios te oiga


----------



## Arraki (21 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La asistencia militar y técnica occidental a Ucrania es una empresa compleja con objetivos puramente mercenarios.
> 
> En primer lugar, la OTAN está ayudando a sus nuevos miembros a cambiar a los estándares de armamento occidentales "por la vía rápida".
> 
> ...



Pues tal cual. Estamos asistiendo a un vaciado y llenado de arsenales occidentales para descojono de las industrias armamentísticas occidentales. La europa de la paz y los valores se ha convertido en la europa que disfruta viendo rusos desangrarse. Esto no ha pasado ni cuando hemos sufrido ataques en piel propia por el terrorismo. 

Estamos asistiendo a un reinicio de los "valores" europeos. Nos vamos a ir a la mierda con los valores woke y el totalitarismo va aser brutal. Fuera disidencia, estamos a un paso de no poder expresar opinión y mucho más cerca de ser arrestados por divulgar información en los foros y redes sociales.


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

España ha enviado 11 aviones con 170 toneladas de material militar a Ucrania en tres semanas

"En las últimas tres semanas, España ha enviado ayuda humanitaria e importantes cantidades de material militar, medicamentos y armas. Ya se han enviado once aviones con 170 toneladas de equipo militar. Hacemos una contribución financiera de unos 120 millones de euros al fondo de paz europeo. Estamos plenamente comprometidos con las sanciones de la UE contra el régimen de Putin. Hemos aprobado un paquete humanitario de 31 millones de euros, el mayor compromiso de España con un solo país", dijo el Presidente del Gobierno español, Pedro Sánchez.

t.me/sashakots/31567


----------



## No al NOM (21 Abr 2022)

Sánchez anti español hijo de perra, espero que los Chechenos te tengan en su lista a eliminar


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (21 Abr 2022)

Moscú tiene derecho a considerar el transporte con armas de EE. UU. y la OTAN como un objetivo legítimo si pasa por territorio ucraniano. Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)

*Sergey y Vladislav, los dos millonarios rusos acusados de matar a su familia el mismo día en Lloret y Moscú*

https://www.niusdiario.es/espana/cat...317221501.html

Ambos habrían matado supuestamente a su mujer y su hija y se habrían suicidado después
Sergey Protosenya estaba vinculado a la empresa de gas ruso Novatek
Vladislav Avayev fue funcionario del Kremlin y vicepresidente del banco Gazprombank
Lo ocurrido este martes en dos ubicaciones separadas por 3.500 km de distancia es una extraña coincidencia. Dos crímenes idénticos perpetrados el mismo día. Uno en Lloret de Mar, protagonizado por el empresario ruso Sergey Protosenya (Girona) y el otro en Moscou, cometido por Vladislav Avayev, exfuncionario del Kremlin y exvicepresidente del banco Gazprombank. A los dos millonarios rusos se les acusa de asesinar supuestamente a su mujer y su hija y luego suicidarse.
Los dos crímenes se descubrieron este martes. A las cuatro de la tarde la Policía Local de Lloret de Mar recibió el aviso de que había un hombre colgado en el jardín de una vivienda situada en la calle Aiguablava de la urbanización Els Pinars del municipio. La voz de alarma la dio el hijo de la familia, que desde Francia no podía localizar a su madre y preocupado llamó a un amigo y este entró al domicilio con la ayuda del jardinero que cuida la finca. 
Sergey, vinculado a la empresa de gas ruso Novatek

En un muro del jardín se encontraron el cadáver ahorcado de Sergey Protosenya, un contable y accionista de 55 años vinculado a la empresa de gas ruso Novatek. En el primer piso de la vivienda, yacían los cuerpos de su mujer Natali, y su hija, de tan solo 15 años, supuestamente apuñaladas con arma blanca. 
Los investigadores encontraron cerca de los dos cuerpos, un cuchillo y un hacha con los que se habrían cometido el asesinato. Las primeras hipótesis apuntaron que Sergey las habría matado y luego se habría suicidado. 
La policía científica se pasó toda la tarde recabando pruebas para esclarecer lo ocurrido. La comitiva judicial hizo el levantamiento de los cadáveres pasadas las ocho y media de la tarde. Los sorprendente es que justo a esa hora, la prensa rusa dio a conocer el presunto asesinato del exvicepresidente del banco Gazprombank, Vladislav Avayev, su mujer Yelena y su hija María, de 13 años.
Vladislav, exfuncionario del Kremlin

Según los medios locales, Avayev, habría asesinado a tiros a su familia y luego se habría suicidado. En este caso, fue la hija grande quien encontró a su familia muerta cuando fue a la casa porque no le cogían el teléfono. 
Un crimen, en definitiva, prácticamente idéntico al ocurrido en Lloret de Mar y con un denominador común entre los presuntos autores: al parecer, tanto Sergey Protosenya como Vladislav Abayev estaban vinculados a la empresa Novatek, tenían un alto poder adquisitivo y eran de nacionalidad rusa


----------



## El Mercader (21 Abr 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> A mí lo que más me llama la atención es que Rusia no cierre el grifo de gas y petróleo, hoy mismo decía Italia que, a través de Algeria que ha incrementado el gas a Italia el triple y otros países, serían independientes del gas ruso para el segundo trimestre de 2023, pero lo de Alemania es aún peor, encima todos los embargos que sufre Rusia con dificultades para cobrar el gas y el petróleo y no solo para cobrar sino dificultades para usar el dinero que recibe, si Rusia cortara el gas ahora mismo a Europa , sería un palo brutal para sus enemigos, ¿por qué no lo hace?



No lo hace porque la unión europea y USA están completamente desquiciados debido a su mentalidad "Woke" la cual antepone los sentimientos frente e la razón. La intelectualidad y la estrategia en Europa ya murieron hace tiempo.

Si Rusia corta el gas y el petróleo, al día siguiente tendrías a millones de Wokes en Europa presionando a los politicos pidiendo la guerra total con Rusia.

Como los rusos son mil veces más listos que los "inclusivos" Europeos, los mismos saben que en una guerra nuclear total no hay vencedores.

Los rusos, como los chinos, juegan a largo plazo. Los occidentales juegan en corto y en función de la cuenta de resultados inmediatos. Y esto último, será la perdición de occidente.


----------



## Arraki (21 Abr 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> A mí lo que más me llama la atención es que Rusia no cierre el grifo de gas y petróleo, hoy mismo decía Italia que, a través de Algeria que ha incrementado el gas a Italia el triple y otros países, serían independientes del gas ruso para el segundo trimestre de 2023, pero lo de Alemania es aún peor, encima todos los embargos que sufre Rusia con dificultades para cobrar el gas y el petróleo y no solo para cobrar sino dificultades para usar el dinero que recibe, si Rusia cortara el gas ahora mismo a Europa , sería un palo brutal para sus enemigos, ¿por qué no lo hace?



Argelia es aliado estratégico ruso.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (21 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No, no irán a Rusia porque allí no les dan casa ni paguitas a costa del contribuyente ni les permiten violar, asaltar y delinquir sin ninguna repercusión penal:
> 
> Rusia es de esos países que, cosa curiosa, han decidido no autodestruirse dando facilidades a la inmigración musulmana descontrolada, la disolución de su identidad, el ateísmo salvaje y el abrazo del globalismo inclusivo.



Cioran admiraba España y la comparaba a Rusia por su elevado número de ateos junto a enardecidos creyentes.


----------



## piru (21 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Son sus costumbres, hay que respetarlas:


----------



## crocodile (21 Abr 2022)

Submarinos nucleares británicos y yankees llegan a Gibraltar.

Ejjjj que son nuestros aliados. 









British and American nuclear submarines visit Gibraltar


HMS Audacious and the USS Georgia were both berthed in the British Overseas Territory of Gibraltar at the same time.




ukdefencejournal.org.uk


----------



## El Mercader (21 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> "Alina Lipp difunde las conspiraciones mundiales rusas"
> 
> Los medios alemanes persiguieron a un periodista de Alemania que fue a Donbass para ver qué estaba pasando allí. Según la niña, la vigilancia de su madre se abrió en la casa y sus cuentas fueron bloqueadas.
> 
> ...



El Fascismo 2.0. se va imponiendo, y los subnormales europeos aplaudiendo con la orejas.
Se está cumpliendo todo lo que Orwell escribió en su libro 1984.


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)

Solo hay dos cosas seguras en esta guerra, la primera que morira mucha más gente y la segunda que durara hasta que el hijoPutin quiera, es decir, hasta que a Putin le convenga. El papel del resto de actores tiene que centrarse en que a Putin le deje de convenir lo antes posible.


----------



## Pete Best (21 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Esta guerra pasará a los anales de la historia. Por muchos, pero sólo por un hecho ya de manera categórica. Y es lo absurdo, negligencia diría un jurista, de una Rusia negándose a golpear los edificios de gobierno del enemigo, permitiendo que quienes jalean y nutren a su enemigo (los europedos esencialmente) se paseen por Kiev repartiendo generosas ayudas. Eso, pudiendo fundir los edificios sin ningún problema, con o sin el ganado antropomorfo dentro. De subnormales, vamos, lo de Rusia está ya llegando a ser de idiocia para arriba. Lo comparte mucha gente, muchos de ellos técnicos en la materia. No me extraña que cada día más paniaguados uropedos se acerquen para hacerse la foto y repartir regalos, compitiendo en generosidad (eso sí, pagando el contribuyente, ellos de su bolsillo propio nada, por supuesto).



Pero en qué mundo vivís, eso siempre ha sido así, en la segunda guerra mundial ya tenían sus acuerdos para que las fuerzas aéreas no bombardearan los barrios ricos de Inglaterra y Alemania. Esta guerra acabará y los oligarcas y millonarios seguirán con sus vidas tan tranquilos, mientras vosotros aquí como fanboys apoyando a Rusia pensando que os jugáis algo, cuando nada de esto va con vosotros.


----------



## xFuckoffx (21 Abr 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> O sea nada en realidad. Humo propagandístico para que propaguen los mass-mierda. 200 toneladas de armamento no dan ni para un día de combate.
> 
> Volvemos a lo mismo, tipos como este o el Borrell, o en general los europeos, haciendo declaraciones de intenciones tan belicosas que de llevarse a cabo nos llevarían de cabeza a la 3ª Guerra Mundial, pero en la práctica con acciones muy tímidas y comedidas.



Totalmente, pero si es que cuando anunciaron el envió de las AMELI lo anunciaron a bombo y platillo como si estuvieran enviando el arma definitiva para derrotar a los rusos... TODOS LOS PUTOS PAISES EUROPEOS están enviando la puta basura desfasada de sus armerías y luego están comprando nuevo armamento más moderno a los americanos, esta es la puta realidad.

Es como si digo yo que voy a coger una BH con la cadena oxidada y digo que voy a ganar el Tour de Francia, lo dicen en todas las TV una y mil veces, y la mitad de borregos subnormales que hay en este país o como el Michael Knight o el Rejon de este foro, van se lo creen y te lo cuelgan aqui 100 veces.


----------



## No al NOM (21 Abr 2022)

Akhmat Sila

Muerte a los Otanistas pedófilos


----------



## El Mercader (21 Abr 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Cioran admiraba España y la comparaba a Rusia por su elevado número de ateos junto a enardecidos creyentes.



Eso fue en la época de la URSS.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (21 Abr 2022)

*Rusia prohíbe la entrada al país a 29 estadounidenses, entre ellos Zuckerberg y la vicepresidenta Harris*


El Gobierno ruso ha publicado una lista de 29 personalidades estadounidenses “a los que se niega la entrada a la Federación de Rusia de manera indefinida”. Entre ellas, el dueño de Facebook e Instagram, Mark Zuckerberg, y la vicepresidenta norteamericana Kamala Harris.

La “lista de excluidos” incluye “los principales líderes, empresarios, expertos y periodistas que conforman la agenda rusófoba” estadounidense, según el Ministerio de Exteriores del país eslavo. Moscú, que también ha incluido las parejas de algunos altos cargos, asegura que esta es su respuesta “a las cada vez mayores sanciones antirrusas de la Administración Biden


----------



## Tails (21 Abr 2022)

Que servicio militar sea obligatorio solo para hombres no es discriminación


El Ministerio Público conceptúo que en el debate sobre si el servicio militar obligatorio debe extenderse a las mujeres existe cosa juzgada constitucional.




www.ambitojuridico.com





pero no todos los hombres son iguales


----------



## El Mercader (21 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Mercedes ya anunció que un SUV grande eléctrico sobre la clase S se fabricará en EEUU.
> Volvo lo mismo, su nuevo XC90 (o cómo lo vaya a llamar) y no me sorprendía que BMW desplace a EEUU alguna producción.
> 
> El tema está en el precio de la energía, no hay más.
> ...




BALLA, BALLA... NO SE PODIA DE SABER!!!! 

A esto nos ha llevado el crear una generación de analfabetos: A que se las coman dobladas de dos en dos y encima piensen que es lo normal. Europa está muerta.


----------



## mazuste (21 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Antonio en Ucrania: 200 toneladas de armamento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Si os dais cuenta, nunca salen con los pies en el suelo.
Eso les delataría con respecto al fondo que presentan.


----------



## dabuti (21 Abr 2022)

Borracho HP.









El parlamento británico aprueba investigar a Boris Johnson por las fiestas en Downing Street


La investigación, que estará a cargo del comité de Privilegios de la Cámara, ha sido aprobada sin oposición en una votación a viva voz




www.eldiario.es


----------



## El_Suave (21 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Putin no es comunista y su ejercito tampoco...



Lo cual no quita para que sus enemigos sean todos de derecha a extrema derecha nazi.

Curioso.

O que sus enemigos más duros, allá donde gobiernan, hayan prohibido los partidos comunistas.

O que esos mismos enemigos de Putin, refugiados en occidente, en Portugal por ejemplo, atacaran la sede del partido comunista portugués.

Curioso, muy curioso.


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)

Lo único cierto es que Rusia despierta pocas simpatías en el mundo, va a ser difícil lavar la imagen con toda esa sangre encima! Nunca habíamos vivido una guerra tan encima, esto va a ser un gran perjuicio al desarrollo de Rusia, se recordará al hijoPutin como a inicios asesino y no habrá confianza con el pueblo ruso.


----------



## apocalippsis (21 Abr 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> A mí lo que más me llama la atención es que Rusia no cierre el grifo de gas y petróleo, hoy mismo decía Italia que, a través de Algeria que ha incrementado el gas a Italia el triple y otros países, serían independientes del gas ruso para el segundo trimestre de 2023, pero lo de Alemania es aún peor, encima todos los embargos que sufre Rusia con dificultades para cobrar el gas y el petróleo y no solo para cobrar sino dificultades para usar el dinero que recibe, si Rusia cortara el gas ahora mismo a Europa , sería un palo brutal para sus enemigos, ¿por qué no lo hace?



Pero vamos a ver Argelia tiene un tubito hace ya la ostia de años con Italia, ¿que pollas va a incrementar por el tubito? es de principio de fisica no es mas que puta palabreria, cuando te digan que han metido miles de millones en el proximo NUEVO tubito vetelo creyendo. Y si incrementan la presion en el tubito existente, la muerte del tubito VIEJO esta mas cerca, un tubito nuevo para remplazar a ese tubito, es muy simple tambien.


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Abr 2022)

Pete Best dijo:


> Pero en qué mundo vivís, eso siempre ha sido así, en la segunda guerra mundial ya tenían sus acuerdos para que las fuerzas aéreas no bombardearan los barrios ricos de Inglaterra y Alemania. Esta guerra acabará y los oligarcas y millonarios seguirán con sus vidas tan tranquilos, mientras vosotros aquí como fanboys apoyando a Rusia pensando que os jugáis algo, cuando nada de esto va con vosotros.



Mucho mejor apoyar a los nazis satanistas, como Antonio y sus mariachis de Potemos, donde va a parar.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (21 Abr 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> A mí lo que más me llama la atención es que Rusia no cierre el grifo de gas y petróleo, hoy mismo decía Italia que, a través de Algeria que ha incrementado el gas a Italia el triple y otros países, serían independientes del gas ruso para el segundo trimestre de 2023, pero lo de Alemania es aún peor, encima todos los embargos que sufre Rusia con dificultades para cobrar el gas y el petróleo y no solo para cobrar sino dificultades para usar el dinero que recibe, si Rusia cortara el gas ahora mismo a Europa , sería un palo brutal para sus enemigos, ¿por qué no lo hace?



Por la misma razón que no se han usado misiles nucleares. 
Porque su economía colapsaría.

Y por la misma razón Europa sigue comprando gas ruso. Porque si no lo hiciera también colapsaría.


----------



## FeiJiao (21 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo sigo pensando que en Mariupol hay algo más que no nos cuentan.
> Algo o alguien está allí.



¿Nukes con los que tenian pensado extorsionar a Rusia, quiza??


----------



## Simo Hayha (21 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Joe Biden anuncia 800 millones de dólares más de ayuda militar a Ucrania*


----------



## pemebe (21 Abr 2022)

Muy bonito el video (muy pro-OTAN)

Pero hay datos curiosos en el video no comentados:


*En EEUU el 20% de la población piensa que EEUU es el culpable de la guerra.*
En los paises que apoyan las sanciones más del 50% piensa que Rusia es culpable.
*En Turquia practicamente están considerados igual Rusia y OTAN+EEUU*
En India OTAN+EEUU están por encima de Rusia
*En China más del 50% piensa que el culpable es EEUU con un 20% la OTAN y sobre un 15% Ucrania y Rusia.*
Ucrania es considerado en todos los paises practicamente como una victima propiciatoria


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lo único cierto es que Rusia despierta pocas simpatías en el mundo, va a ser difícil lavar la imagen con toda esa sangre encima! Nunca habíamos vivido una guerra tan encima, esto va a ser un gran perjuicio al desarrollo de Rusia, se recordará al hijoPutin como a inicios asesino y no habrá confianza con el pueblo ruso.



"El mundo" es mucho mas que USA y sus putitas. Digo mas, el mundo es mucho mas que USA, los gobiernos de sus putitas y las prestitutes de sus putitas, tu incluido.


----------



## Red Star (21 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Akhmat Sila
> 
> Muerte a los Otanistas pedófilos



Se lo escucho mucho decir a los chechenos, y he visto al camarada teniente general Ramzan Kadyrov con una camisa con esa frase. Parece un nombre propio. ¿Sabes lo que significa?


----------



## Simo Hayha (21 Abr 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> Ojalá yo pudiera tener la COHERENCIA ÉTICA Y MORAL de un político... Pero tengo que conformarme con ser una persona honesta y decente.



Las cárceles están llenas de gente que se declara "honesta y decente".


----------



## Epicii (21 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



Alguno sabe que arma es la que le lanzan y explota en el aire?


----------



## No al NOM (21 Abr 2022)

Siempre con leyes anti nazismo en Europa y se les cayó la careta en cuanto hubo movida


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)

Suecia nunca tuvo la necesidad de pertenecer a ningún bloque, al igual que Finlandia, se sentian seguros al margen de la OTAN, hasta que el psicópata de la KGB les ha hecho ver que países paria como Rusia no son de fiar. 

Bueno, en este punto estamos y estas son las consecuencias.


----------



## El Mercader (21 Abr 2022)

¿Os habéis fijado que Europa está copiando todo lo malo de Estados Unidos pero no lo bueno?

Ejemplos: 

1) En Estados Unidos (vivo allí) no nos han bloqueado ninguna web Rusa. Hay mucha más libertad de expresión aquí que en Europa.
2) Aquí los sueldos son bastante altos.
3) El precio de las casas en comparación con los salarios les da mil vueltas a Europa.
4) Lo mismo con el precio de la comida y la gasolina.

Pero Europa está copiando de Estados Unidos esto:

1) El sistema sanitario de mierda (destrucción de la sanidad pública).
2) Las brutales diferencias sociales.
3) La cultura woke y la cancelación.
4) La no existencia del estado del bienestar.
5) El deterioro de la educación pública.

Es decir:* Europa es como una especie de hermano subnormal que en vez de copiar las buenas cualidades de su hermano mayor, solo copia sus vicios.*


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

Los nazis intentan escapar de Mariupol.

Se capturaron dos más. Es cierto que uno no quería rendirse, pero decidió hacer un sprint, pero no adivinó, la bala era más rápida. Le dispararon en las piernas y ahora los médicos lo están tratando.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44117

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Red Star (21 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Alguno sabe que arma es la que le lanzan y explota en el aire?



el del video dispara con un fusil de francotirador, y otro de su equipo parece que usa un lanzagranadas, que causa la explosión.


----------



## JoséBatallas (21 Abr 2022)

HEROES


----------



## No al NOM (21 Abr 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Se lo escucho mucho decir a los chechenos, y he visto al camarada teniente general Ramzan Kadyrov con una camisa con esa frase. Parece un nombre propio. ¿Sabes lo que significa?



Akhmad que es su padre

Sila que significa fuerza.

Poder o fuerza de Akhmat


----------



## Arraki (21 Abr 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Se lo escucho mucho decir a los chechenos, y he visto al camarada teniente general Ramzan Kadyrov con una camisa con esa frase. Parece un nombre propio. ¿Sabes lo que significa?



Sila es fuerza o fortaleza y Akhmat era el padre de Kadyrov


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)

*Un asesor del alcalde de Mariupol afirma que Rusia sigue bombardeando la planta donde resisten los ucranianos.*
Las tropas rusas han continuado este jueves con su bombardeo contra *la planta metalúrgica de Azovsta*l, según ha dicho el asesor del alcalde de Mariupol, *Petro Andryushchenko, *a través de Telegram. "Hay un bombardeo contra Azovstal. Estoy seguro de que los invasores no se detendrán hasta aniquilar a los militares y a los civiles que están dentro", ha escrito Andryushchenko, informa la agencia AFP. El ataque ha sido confirmado por un militar ucraniano a la agencia Reuters.

El funcionario citado por AFP considera que solo la intervención externa y las garantías de seguridad de otros países para asegurar la evacuación podrían realmente salvar a Mariupol y sus defensores. Además, *según Andryushchenko, sigue habiendo enfrentamientos en el área de la estación de tranvías, lejos de Azovstal*, lo que contrasta con las afirmaciones del lado ruso según las cuales las tropas de Rusia tendrían el control de la ciudad con excepción de la planta siderúrgica.


----------



## JoséBatallas (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

Los sitios de búsqueda de UKRAIN: una amenaza en la red para Rusia

En el contexto de una exitosa operación militar especial en el territorio de Ucrania por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, los servicios especiales de Kiev intentan sembrar el pánico en la sociedad rusa mediante el envío de información poco fiable.

En la vanguardia de la guerra de la información y de la labor subversiva de las fuerzas de información y operaciones psicológicas de Ucrania se encuentran los llamados sitios de búsqueda que ofrecen a los familiares de los militares rusos averiguar su destino.

Un ciudadano de la Federación Rusa, como parte de un experimento personal, decidió comprobar el trabajo de un sitio de búsqueda ucraniano. Además de robar datos personales, estas páginas web hacen cundir el pánico entre la población al proporcionar información inexacta sobre los militares rusos supuestamente muertos en respuesta a las solicitudes.
Como resultado, un ciudadano recibió un mensaje de Ucrania sobre su propia muerte, a pesar de que nunca había estado en el país y nunca había servido en el ejército.

t.me/sashakots/31570


----------



## Seronoser (21 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> El persa no tiene género ni artículo determinado, y como en latín, el verbo va al final. Pero en su estructura es una lengua totalmente indoeuropea, con los verbos muy regulares y una gramática en general asequible.
> La fonética tampoco es muy complicada, seis vocales con una a larga que en el lenguaje coloquial muchas veces se torna una u.
> El mayor problema es la lectura y escritura, además por la dificultad de aprender el alfabeto árabe por el hecho de que no es una lengua semita y por tanto no se adapta bien al alfabeto, por la ausencia de grafías para las vocales. En Tayikistán se escribe en cirilico por la lógica influencia soviética.



Y algunos de los nombres persas también van sin género.
Mi mejor amigo persa, que vive en Teherán, se llama Morteza


----------



## El Mercader (21 Abr 2022)

*
"Cuánto sufrimiento" dice el hijo de la gran puta que arrasó Yugoeslavia hasta los cimientos.

Solana: Espero que Dios no tenga compasión de ti y te mande empalar en el infierno hasta que purgues todo el mal que tú y la camada de hijos de puta que te rodean habéis hecho.*


----------



## Debunker (21 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver Argelia tiene un tubito hace ya la ostia de años con Italia, ¿que pollas va a incrementar por el tubito? es de principio de fisica no es mas que puta palabreria, cuando te digan que han metido miles de millones en el proximo NUEVO tubito vetelo creyendo. Y si incrementan la presion en el tubito existente, la muerte del tubito VIEJO esta mas cerca, un tubito nuevo para remplazar a ese tubito, es muy simple tambien.



Me da lo mismo lo de Argelia e Italia, mi pregunta es porque no corta el grifo Rusia


----------



## JoséBatallas (21 Abr 2022)

Multa de 6000 euracos para los HNT (Herri Norte) por sacar pancartas en apoyo al Donbass


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

Podemos bloquearlos, una orden lógica para no perder a los chicos".

La corresponsal @anna_news habló con las fuerzas republicanas en Mariupol que ahora están en primera línea.

Prácticamente toda la ciudad, excepto la zona industrial de la planta Azovstal, ha sido liberada. 

t.me/anna_news/29220


----------



## ccartech (21 Abr 2022)

El cuerpo de Sergey Protosenya, el exvicepresidente del gigante ruso del gas Novatek, fue encontrado ahorcado en su casa en la Costa Brava de España el martes. Su esposa e hija fueron encontradas en una cama cercana, muertas por heridas de arma blanca https://russia.liveuamap.com/en/2022/21-april-the-body-of-sergey-protosenya-the-former-deputy… vía 
@Mike_Eckel


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)

Madre mia ,,,,,.....qué?

a qué se refiere con enviar militares? supongo que serán asesores.

el buque probablemente será para el transporte, pero de nuevo, como van a llegar a Odesa sin que la marina rusa los bombardee?


----------



## Simo Hayha (21 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Lo resalto.



VALIENTE Sánchez! No como los canguelas del foro todo el día lloriqueando que no hay que enfrentarse al faszismo ruso porque puede afectar al precio de los doritos y las campurrianas.

Ahora bien, 200 toneladas son solo 10 aviones de carga. España debería mandar como mínimo 200.000 toneladas de armamento, en trenes.


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

Contar las pérdidas del enemigo es interesante, pero extremadamente difícil. Mientras que usted conoce sus propias pérdidas a partir de las listas de nombres, tiene que analizar las pérdidas ucranianas a partir de los datos del control de objetivos, contar personalmente los cuerpos de los soldados que quedan en el campo de batalla y hacer suposiciones basadas en el número de sus unidades de combate que defienden una línea concreta.

En tres días capturamos más de 25 prisioneros de guerra (no todos vinieron a nosotros) y registramos (aproximadamente, pero con un alto grado de precisión) unos 100 vsushniks muertos. No sé cuántas bajas no vimos y cuántas pudieron llevarse los ucranianos a su retaguardia, pero supongo que al menos no menos. Tampoco estoy dispuesto a dar el número de "trescientos" soldados del ejército.

Pero incluso basándonos en estos datos podemos ver lo cuantiosas que son las pérdidas de las AFU. Ya he escrito sobre la perdición en los ojos de los presos, es comprensible y se entiende. Estar bajo constantes ataques de cohetes, artillería y aire no es tarea fácil.

Especialmente si, después de un ataque aéreo o de artillería, vas al frente y te encuentras con fuego concentrado de armas pequeñas y morteros.

t.me/anna_news/29221


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

Estaba escribiendo hoy sobre la batalla nocturna cuando nuestra artillería alcanzó un tanque y hasta un pelotón de infantería. Control objetivo de la destrucción de un tanque ucraniano.

t.me/anna_news/29222

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Vilux (21 Abr 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Se lo escucho mucho decir a los chechenos, y he visto al camarada teniente general Ramzan Kadyrov con una camisa con esa frase. Parece un nombre propio. ¿Sabes lo que significa?



_Cuando decimos "Akhmat-Fuerza", algunos dicen: "Alá-Fuerza". ¡Allah Todopoderoso es Todopoderoso! Pero el poder puede estar en las personas. Pero en este caso, nos referimos al camino de Akhmat-Khadji y aquellos que siguen este camino. Cuando decimos "Akhmat-Sila" siempre agregamos "Allahu Akbar", glorificando al Todopoderoso Creador y pidiéndole ayuda, - concluyó el jefe de la república.

_


----------



## kenny220 (21 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Madre mia ,,,,,.....qué?
> 
> a qué se refiere con enviar militares? supongo que serán asesores.
> 
> el buque probablemente será para el transporte, pero de nuevo, como van a llegar a Odesa sin que la marina rusa los bombardee?



Va a polonia


----------



## JoséBatallas (21 Abr 2022)

El fervor por nuestra Abuela (la Abuela de todos) llega hasta Siberia.





Anteriores:


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)

Le quedan dos telediarios


----------



## JoséBatallas (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## bangkoriano (21 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> VALIENTE Sánchez! No como los canguelas del foro todo el día lloriqueando que no hay que enfrentarse al faszismo ruso porque puede afectar al precio de los doritos y las campurrianas.
> 
> Ahora bien, 200 toneladas son solo 10 aviones de carga. España debería mandar como mínimo 200.000 toneladas de armamento, en trenes.



Hasta aquí aguanto, al ignore


----------



## El Mercader (21 Abr 2022)

¿Seguro? No voy a abrir un debate ideológico, pero el universo es inmenso, el milagro de algo exista en vez de no haber nada es increíble... Yo no tendría tan claro que Dios y el diablo no existen...


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

La bandera de la República Popular de Donetsk se iza en una torre de televisión en Mariupol.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44120




_Videos del momento en el enlace_

t.me/boris_rozhin/44121


----------



## kenny220 (21 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Le quedan dos telediarios



Jodo lo pones en un asiento eyector y parece acaba de saltar de un sujoi derribado sobre ucrania


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

Posiciones rotas de las AFU cerca de Verkhnetoretskiy (nuevas imágenes).
Las propias posiciones, los equipos rotos y los muertos (estrictamente 18+).
Cerca de Verkhnetoretskiy, el batallón de infantería de la 25ª División se defendió e incluso intentó contraatacar. Luego continuó luchando por Novobakhmutivka, desde donde también fue eliminado.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44124


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

El éxito de las pruebas del cohete Sarmat con su ojiva y el inicio de su producción en serie significan que las Fuerzas Estratégicas de Disuasión Nuclear (SNDF) de Rusia han pasado a un estado militar-tecnológico fundamentalmente nuevo. El Sarmat, que sustituye al Voyevoda (Satán), se convertirá en la columna vertebral de la SNF con características únicas. Su potencia es de hasta 10 megatones, su alcance global permite golpear al enemigo no sólo a través del Polo Norte, sino también a través del Polo Sur, su velocidad al espacio es el doble de la de Satán, y la unidad hipersónica con diez ojivas de maniobra es invulnerable a los sistemas de defensa aérea del probable enemigo. Dos Sarmat pueden destruir, por ejemplo, el 80 por ciento del potencial militar-industrial de Estados Unidos y el 100 por ciento de la UE.
La creación y adopción de un nuevo misil (nunca antes se había producido en Rusia un ICBM de esta clase tan pesada) es bastante comparable a la invención de la bomba nuclear en 1945. El Sarmat cambia drásticamente la balanza de la confrontación estratégica en el mundo a nuestro favor, lo que será motivo de reflexión en EE.UU. y en la UE con el telón de fondo del SSO sobre la desnacionalización y la desestatización en Ucrania. La primera prueba del ICBM Sarmat, realizada ayer con total éxito, es un claro avance para la corporación estatal Roscosmos, que ha llevado la tecnología de los misiles estratégicos a una etapa fundamentalmente nueva. Fuentes del Kremlin afirman que Rogozin fue personalmente responsable ante el Comandante en Jefe del éxito del proyecto.

t.me/sashakots/31571


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

⚡ Otro Tochka U fue derribado cerca de Izyum. Volando desde la dirección de Sloviansk.

t.me/sashakots/31572


----------



## No al NOM (21 Abr 2022)

bangkoriano dijo:


> Hasta aquí aguanto, al ignore



Y como aguantais tanto al tironucable de Simo ano? Si es basura que viene a manchar el hilo y a escribir mierdas sin sentido


----------



## Simo Hayha (21 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Le quedan dos telediarios



Pa mi que se huele que va a acabar sus días en una prisión de La Haya por los crímenes de lesa humanidad que ha mandado cometer a sus tropas en Ucrania


----------



## M. H. Carles Puigdemont. (21 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Le quedan dos telediarios



Vladi está enfermo. No vivirá más allá de 10 años más, como mucho.


----------



## Arraki (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (21 Abr 2022)

AZ Military News

@AZmilitary1

More trophies from the n@zis(which there are "none") And more trophies from NATO (Pentagon recently said that they cannot follow where the weapons are going,we will help them-they go to DPR and LPR miltia


----------



## apocalippsis (21 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Alguno sabe que arma es la que le lanzan y explota en el aire?



Con los chechenos se ve es una metralleta que lleva un tubo para incorporar una granada por debajo del cañon, en las peliculas de rambo sale mucho.


----------



## JoséBatallas (21 Abr 2022)

" Givi "One life live it .

@txispyonelife

Voluntarios Rusos,(generalmente soldados retirados ) antes de ir al frente!! Los rusos tienen valores Ortodoxos, y por lo general son muy creyentes!! En Europa esos valores religiosos se an perdido, excepto la gente de avanzada edad !!


----------



## No al NOM (21 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> AZ Military News
> @AZmilitary1
> 
> More trophies from the n@zis(which there are "none") And more trophies from NATO (Pentagon recently said that they cannot follow where the weapons are going,we will help them-they go to DPR and LPR miltia



1 millón de dólares en trofeos, así sí


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (21 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Eso fue en la época de la URSS.



Ahora ya está rehabilitada  Y España va camino de ello con VOX


----------



## apocalippsis (21 Abr 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Me da lo mismo lo de Argelia e Italia, mi pregunta es porque no corta el grifo Rusia



Porque no le hace falta LOS MILLONES ENTRAN CADA DIA.


----------



## Rain dog (21 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> ¿Os habéis fijado que Europa está copiando todo lo malo de Estados Unidos pero no lo bueno?
> 
> Ejemplos:
> 
> ...



El Enemigo de ambos es el mismo, la diferencia es que los americanos morirán los últimos, y nosotros estamos en primera línea, porque ellos aún tienen fuerza y vitalidad, y nosotros estamos muertos espiritualmente.

Ese Enemigo, no paga a traidores, es decir, a los que se rinden y/o traicionan a su propio pueblo. No le importa si lo haces por cobardía, maldad o interés. O porque no te enteras. Si eres imbécil, peor para ti, y mejor que desaparezcas. 

El Enemigo te tienta, te degrada, te corrompe, te corroe... te va debilitando, y como una enfermedad oportunista, se te va comiendo un poco más cada día.

Hasta que ya no queda nada de ti. Hasta que eres un zombie que solo espera el tiro de gracia.

Hay que comprender que funciona como un cáncer; no le importa matar al huésped. Está en su naturaleza hacerlo. Es su función hacerlo.

Puede parecer malvado, pero pienso que en cierta forma es justo. Es como la Madre Naturaleza, que no acepta gimoteos, ni chorradas. Te pone a prueba, te exige que tengas virtudes, y lo demuestres poniéndolas pongas en práctica. No le valen excusas.

Si finalmente demuestras que no eres digno, eres eliminado, y dejas el planeta mucho más limpio. Sin rencor.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (21 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>



Lo de los incendios 'fortuitos' en Rusia ya empieza a ser muy raro


----------



## Bulldozerbass (21 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El éxito de las pruebas del cohete Sarmat con su ojiva y el inicio de su producción en serie significan que las Fuerzas Estratégicas de Disuasión Nuclear (SNDF) de Rusia han pasado a un estado militar-tecnológico fundamentalmente nuevo. El Sarmat, que sustituye al Voyevoda (Satán), se convertirá en la columna vertebral de la SNF con características únicas. Su potencia es de hasta 10 megatones, su alcance global permite golpear al enemigo no sólo a través del Polo Norte, sino también a través del Polo Sur, su velocidad al espacio es el doble de la de Satán, y la unidad hipersónica con diez ojivas de maniobra es invulnerable a los sistemas de defensa aérea del probable enemigo. Dos Sarmat pueden destruir, por ejemplo, el 80 por ciento del potencial militar-industrial de Estados Unidos y el 100 por ciento de la UE.
> La creación y adopción de un nuevo misil (nunca antes se había producido en Rusia un ICBM de esta clase tan pesada) es bastante comparable a la invención de la bomba nuclear en 1945. El Sarmat cambia drásticamente la balanza de la confrontación estratégica en el mundo a nuestro favor, lo que será motivo de reflexión en EE.UU. y en la UE con el telón de fondo del SSO sobre la desnacionalización y la desestatización en Ucrania. La primera prueba del ICBM Sarmat, realizada ayer con total éxito, es un claro avance para la corporación estatal Roscosmos, que ha llevado la tecnología de los misiles estratégicos a una etapa fundamentalmente nueva. Fuentes del Kremlin afirman que Rogozin fue personalmente responsable ante el Comandante en Jefe del éxito del proyecto.
> 
> t.me/sashakots/31571



Qué Polo Sur ni qué Polo Sur, hoyga!


----------



## JoséBatallas (21 Abr 2022)

Anteriores:


----------



## cryfar74 (21 Abr 2022)

*18:48 hora de Moscú*


Detalles sobre el bombardeo de Zaporozhye (ver noticias 17:45 hora de Moscú).




> _Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas dispararon dos misiles contra el puente ferroviario Preobrazhensky en Zaporozhye. Uno de los misiles fue derribado por la defensa aérea y cayó a orillas del Dnieper, el segundo dio en el blanco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*18:41 hora de Moscú*


El presidente de los Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, anunció el jueves un nuevo paquete masivo de ayuda militar de 800 millones de dólares para Ucrania.




> _“Hoy anuncio 800 millones de dólares adicionales para fortalecer aún más la capacidad de Ucrania para luchar en el este. Este paquete incluye artillería pesada, docenas de obuses y 144.000 proyectiles para ellos. También incluye drones tácticos adicionales”, dijo Biden en un comunicado especial. discurso sobre la situación en Ucrania._



Como parte del nuevo paquete de ayuda, EE. UU. suministrará a Ucrania 78 piezas de artillería de 155 mm (más proyectiles) y 121 vehículos aéreos no tripulados Phoenix Ghost. Además, se suministrarán diversos equipos militares, municiones y municiones.





*17:55 hora de Moscú*


Área fortificada de Odessa: cómo prepararse para la ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF desde la región de Nikolaev




> _Mientras se establece la vida pacífica en Kherson, los duelos de artillería y la excavación de zanjas locas continúan en Nikolaev, en la región de Odessa se preparan febrilmente para la ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.
> Las fuerzas principales han sido transferidas a la región de Nikolaev, por lo que utilizan unidades de defensa territorial y nacionalistas ideológicas recientemente movilizadas.
> ▪La represa del estuario de Khadzhibey ha sido minada. Oficialmente, las autoridades niegan esta información.
> ▪Las entradas a la ciudad desde el lado de Ilichanka y Chernomorskoye han sido minadas. Se han establecido patrullas en las carreteras, se han desplegado áreas fortificadas y puestos de control.
> ...






*17:45 hora de Moscú*


Ataques a objetos en Zaporozhye














 


*17:12 hora de Moscú*


La situación en el noreste de Kharkiv a partir del 21 de abril.




> _▪ La presencia de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF permanece en Tsirkuny: la ayuda humanitaria se distribuye por segundo día consecutivo. Hoy, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania atacaron el punto de distribución de ayuda humanitaria cerca de la iglesia y dispararon contra su propia población.
> ▪ En los campamentos militares de KhNUVS, KhAI y la unidad militar A3017, se están reponiendo puntos de municiones, están llegando refuerzos.
> 
> 
> ...






*16:43 hora de Moscú*


Eslovenia transferirá tanques T-72 soviéticos a Ucrania, a cambio, Alemania suministrará a Eslovenia tanques Marder y vehículos blindados de transporte de personal Fuchs, informa la agencia de noticias alemana DPA.


Según la agencia, Ucrania usa tanques T-72 y no hay necesidad de entrenar al ejército ucraniano para usarlos. Los tanques se suministrarán de las existencias de Eslovenia, como compensación, Alemania proporcionará a Eslovenia vehículos de su propia producción. La agencia, citando fuentes en los círculos gubernamentales, informa que Eslovenia solicitó vehículos más modernos (tanques Leopard 2 y Puma, así como vehículos blindados de transporte de personal Boxer) como compensación.


----------



## ATDTn (21 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿Para PRESERVAR la vida de los soldados rusos va a parar un ataque a un grupo de soldados bloqueados?????????... a ver, a ver, a ver...
> 
> Lo que uno daría por saber mitad de lo que pasa cuando pasa... ¿qué cohones habrá ahí dentro para parar ese ataque???, pero qué cohones hay ahí dentro???...
> 
> ...



Seguro?
Su té tiene cafeína
El otro polonio

Las cerves igual, una alcohol, la otra óxido de etileno


----------



## El Mercader (21 Abr 2022)

Depende la interpretación que des a la biblia, y me temo que este no es el hilo para discutir sobre eso.


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (21 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> " Givi "One life live it .
> @txispyonelife
> 
> Voluntarios Rusos,(generalmente soldados retirados ) antes de ir al frente!! Los rusos tienen valores Ortodoxos, y por lo general son muy creyentes!! En Europa esos valores religiosos se an perdido, excepto la gente de avanzada edad !!



La verdad que, aún respetando cualquier actitud individual, justificar la guerra a nivel politico santificandola, me parece antropológicamente absurdo, inmoral e irracional.


----------



## delhierro (21 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>



Trabajos desde dentro. No puedes luchar contra los anglos con un pais abierto. Es de primero de luchas imperiales. La impresora es infinita, comprar al conserje barato.


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Abr 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> La verdad que, aún respetando cualquier actitud individuzl, justificar la guerra a nivel politico santificadola, me parece antropológicamente absurdo, inmoral e irracional.



Sus escrúpulos morales son irrelevantes.


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)

*Rusia dice que terminará la invasión tras eliminar las "amenazas" por la "captura" de Ucrania por parte de la OTAN*

Las autoridades de Rusia han afirmado este jueves que la ofensiva militar contra Ucrania terminará cuando "sean eliminadas las amenazas" para Moscú, incluida "la captura de territorio ucraniano por parte de países de la OTAN", cerca de dos meses después del inicio de la ofensiva.

"La operación militar especial terminará cuando todas los objetivos sean cumplidos", ha dicho Alexei Polishchuk, jefe del Departamento para la Comunidad de Estados Independientes, integrado en el Ministerio de Exteriores ruso, tal y como ha recogido la agencia rusa de noticias TASS.

Así, ha recalcado que entre estos objetivos están "la protección de la pacífica población del Donbás, la desmilitarización y desnazificación de Ucrania y la eliminación de las amenazas a Rusia desde territorio ucraniano debido a su captura por parte de países de la OTAN". Polischuk ha manifestado que la invasión de Ucrania va tal y como estaba planeado y ha insistido en que "todos los objetivos serán logrados".

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...421084636.html


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Trabajos desde dentro. No puedes luchar contra los anglos con un pais abierto. Es de primero de luchas imperiales. La impresora es infinita, comprar al conserje barato.



En los tiempos del Comisariado Popular de Asuntos Internos los responsables directos ya tendrian los sesos salpicando la pared y su prima Rita camino de Kolima ciudad de vacaciones.


----------



## El Mercader (21 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Trabajos desde dentro. No puedes luchar contra los anglos con un pais abierto. Es de primero de luchas imperiales. La impresora es infinita, comprar al conserje barato.



Venia pensando lo mismo esta mañana en el autobús: Rusia debe cerrar sus fronteras a cal y canto, sino está perdida.


----------



## Arraki (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (21 Abr 2022)

A juzgar por el mapa, las tropas rusas tomaron el control del pueblo de Suligovka en la frontera de las regiones de Kharkov y Donetsk.

Por la mañana, el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania informó que en el área del pueblo las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania estaban frenando la ofensiva rusa. Parece que ya no se detiene.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (21 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Sus escrúpulos morales son irrelevantes.



Sin duda los míos lo son. Pero NO los de la moral y la razón más universales


----------



## Seronoser (21 Abr 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> A mí lo que más me llama la atención es que Rusia no cierre el grifo de gas y petróleo, hoy mismo decía Italia que, a través de Algeria que ha incrementado el gas a Italia el triple y otros países, serían independientes del gas ruso para el segundo trimestre de 2023, pero lo de Alemania es aún peor, encima todos los embargos que sufre Rusia con dificultades para cobrar el gas y el petróleo y no solo para cobrar sino dificultades para usar el dinero que recibe, si Rusia cortara el gas ahora mismo a Europa , sería un palo brutal para sus enemigos, ¿por qué no lo hace?



Porque ninguna de las noticias que lees es cierta.
Ya dijimos aquí en el foro, desde el 24 de febrero, que nadie había expulsado a Rusia de Swift, aunque todos los medios lo cacareaban...
A día de hoy sigue funcionando perfectamente.

Por otro lado, Italia no puede cambiar el gas ruso por gas de Argelia, principalmente porque Argelia no lo tiene. Además, no olvidemos que Argelia es ALIADO ESTRATÉGICO ruso. 

Además, por qué iba a cortar Rusia el gas, si con ello recibe cada día, miles y miles de millones de euros? Europa le está pagando la guerra a Rusia, así que no veo un solo motivo para dejar de seguir ingresando dinero, y sufragando la guerra sin tener que emitir moneda nueva ni hacer que la inflación se dispare aún más.

No creo que Rusia cierre nada...salvo que de repente veamos aviones de combate europeos o americanos en Ucrania. Algo descartable, porque tanto la UE como USA, ya han demostrado que no tienen cojones para intervenir. Pero en ese caso, tal vez Rusia cerraría el gas. O tal vez no, es su mejor as en la manga, no lo va a usar a las primeras de cambio, y cuando a Rusia le está yendo bien de momento.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (21 Abr 2022)

Carlos París dijo:


> Es la misma estupidez que aquí con la memoria histórica y la retirada de placas de calles y el Valle de los Caídos. En Varsovia van a a demoler el palacio de las ciencias, financiado por Stalin, también?



La estupidez es muy abundante. Hubo una estupidez durante 40 años que negó y quiso eliminar de la historia de España a todo lo que oliera a República, ni una mísera calle, pero eso era estupidez sana, ¿no? Y ahora se molesta porque cambian nombres de calles y ponen otros que no le gustan. Hay que curtir más esa piel porque la tiene muy fina. Bienvenido al ajo y agua.


----------



## pemebe (21 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> El fervor por nuestra Abuela (la Abuela de todos) llega hasta Siberia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por si alquien se ha perdido con lo de la abuela, un video de 2 minutos que lo explica.


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Abr 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Sin duda los míos lo son. Pero NO los de la moral y la razón más universales



"El Poder está en la punta de los fusiles" Mao Zedong.


----------



## Abstenuto (21 Abr 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> A mí lo que más me llama la atención es que Rusia no cierre el grifo de gas y petróleo, hoy mismo decía Italia que, a través de Algeria que ha incrementado el gas a Italia el triple y otros países, serían independientes del gas ruso para el segundo trimestre de 2023, pero lo de Alemania es aún peor, encima todos los embargos que sufre Rusia con dificultades para cobrar el gas y el petróleo y no solo para cobrar sino *dificultades para usar el dinero que recibe*, si Rusia cortara el gas ahora mismo a Europa , sería un palo brutal para sus enemigos, ¿por qué no lo hace?



¿Pero eso no estaba ya solucionado? ¿No está pudiendo convertir los pagos por el gas a rublos y mover el dinero?


----------



## delhierro (21 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Venia pensando lo mismo esta mañana en el autobús: Rusia debe cerrar sus fronteras a cal y canto, sino está perdida.



Debe cambiar el pais si quiere ganar. En lo economico y en muchas otras cosas, la gente no puede morir por el pais, y que los rendimientos de sus enormes riquezas se los queden cuatro de los que tres van con el enemigo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Abr 2022)

Temor por los prisioneros de guerra Uk









‘They’ve gone through hell’: fears for British prisoners of war in Ukraine


Exclusive: friend of Aiden Aslin and Shaun Pinner says UK minister’s claim they were in Ukraine illegally is ‘completely false’




www.theguardian.com


----------



## delhierro (21 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> *18:48 hora de Moscú*
> 
> 
> Detalles sobre el bombardeo de Zaporozhye (ver noticias 17:45 hora de Moscú).
> ...



Joder que tengan cuidado, a ver si le van a dar al puente.


----------



## El Mercader (21 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Debe cambiar el pais si quiere ganar. En lo economico y en muchas otras cosas, la gente no puede morir por el pais, y que los rendimientos de sus enormes riquezas se los queden cuatro de los que tres van con el enemigo.



No le queda más remedio que montar una dictadura a la "China". En China no se mueve nadie sin el beneplácito de las autoridades.
El modelo de democracias occidentales no es válido para aquellos que se oponen a los destructores de naciones como la OTAN.


----------



## JoséBatallas (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Abstenuto (21 Abr 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> La verdad que, aún respetando cualquier actitud individual, justificar la guerra a nivel politico santificadola, me parece antropológicamente absurdo, inmoral e irracional.



Eso no es santificar la guerra


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (21 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "El Poder está en la punta de los fusiles" Mao Zedong.



Puede que lo este. ¿Pero acaso no es grande el poder de las imágenes de médicos rusos tratando al enemigo?¿De que nos sirvieron a la postre los fusiles si tras hacer una revolución ha pesado más en la memoria de propios y detractores lo que aquellos causaron cuando la revolución periclito?


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## El-Mano (21 Abr 2022)

El territorio del Lince


G-Lo que sea Pregunta de matemáticas: ¿qué es mayor, 5 o 17? ¿Fácil? Pues no. Según Occidente (EEUU y sus vasallos) es mayor 5. Es su visión...




elterritoriodellince.blogspot.com





Sobre una reunión (preparatoria) del g20 en indonesia, unos extractos:

-EEUU está presionando desde hace tiempo para que Rusia sea excluido de la cumbre (secundado por sus vasallos), aunque no hay ninguna fórmula legal para hacerlo. Pero ya se sabe con Occidente: su orden y sus reglas.

-EEUU y sus vasallos se habían llenado la boca sobre el "boicot" que harían al representante ruso, presionando al mismo tiempo al resto para que hiciesen lo mismo. Las respuestas que recibieron, y el caso de India es el más evidente, dejaban muy clarito que nanai, que no iban a boicotear al ruso.
¿Qué dijo el ruso? No gran cosa, aunque anunció que Putin estará en la cumbre de noviembre. Luego sí dijo algo sorprendente: "no hay que politizar el trabajo del G-20 porque eso puede socavar la confianza en el sistema monetario y financiero mundial".

-Durante la intervención del ministro ruso solo 5 países abandonaron la sala (EEUU, UE -que es una sola voz en el G-20 en la persona del Comisario Europeo de Economía-, Canadá, Gran Bretaña y Ucrania -que asistió a esta reunión en calidad de invitado especial por las presiones occidentales-)

-Y en este resto del mundo hay alguien importante: los BRICS". .... "Pero hay otros países que tampoco han cedido: México, Indonesia, Arabia Saudita y Turquía. Mucha gente. ¿Qué ha hecho EEUU? Pues lo de siempre: amenazar con "consecuencias".

-hay otro hecho revelador: Occidente, EEUU y sus vasallos, han presionado a Indonesia para que Ucrania sea formalmente el país invitado como "observador" a esta cumbre, pero Indonesia se ha negado.

-Hablando de orden, de reglas, de valores, de democracia y de mundo libre, *Julián Assange* va a ser entregado a EEUU.
"La gente sin coraje ensalza al los nazis del "Azov" y manda a las mazmorras a héroes como *Assange*."


----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Abr 2022)

Cuando leo los periódicos de otros países me hecho unas risas.

"Putin todavía está en condiciones de ganar la guerra"

T'he guardian


----------



## JoséBatallas (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## JAG63 (21 Abr 2022)

Cara de malota:


----------



## delhierro (21 Abr 2022)

Pete Best dijo:


> Pero en qué mundo vivís, eso siempre ha sido así, en la segunda guerra mundial ya tenían sus acuerdos para que las fuerzas aéreas no bombardearan los barrios ricos de Inglaterra y Alemania. Esta guerra acabará y los oligarcas y millonarios seguirán con sus vidas tan tranquilos, mientras vosotros aquí como fanboys apoyando a Rusia pensando que os jugáis algo, cuando nada de esto va con vosotros.



Con la URSS no había esos acuerdos. Siempre te juegas algo, otra cosa es que lo sepas, te quieras enterar o no.


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No le queda más remedio que montar una dictadura a la "China". En China no se mueve nadie sin el beneplácito de las autoridades.
> El modelo de democracias occidentales no es válido para aquellos que se oponen a los destructores de naciones como la OTAN.



Ese es el punto, Chakotay, basta ya de vil sumisión a la mierda democrática, como dijo Edgar Allan Poe, el peor de los gobiernos es el del Populacho. Solo la mano ferrea del Partido, Vanguardia del Proletariado, nos conducirá a la victoria, el que se mueva para Siberia y las urnas para los acuarios.


----------



## Seronoser (21 Abr 2022)

M. H. Carles Puigdemont. dijo:


> Vladi está enfermo. No vivirá más allá de 10 años más, como mucho.



10 años le dan para ver 3 presidentes americanos nuevos, otros 3 españoles, 2 franceses, 3 alemanes, 3 ingleses...
Rusia lleva 1200 años viva.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (21 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Eso no es santificar la guerra



Lo se. Por eso he querido diferenciar las creencias individuales de cualquier acto que quiera tener un componente político religioso


----------



## Teuro (21 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Antonio en Ucrania: 200 toneladas de armamento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Armamento en peso, como el que va al Primark a comprarse 5 kilos de ropa.


----------



## JoséBatallas (21 Abr 2022)

Recientemente, el Departamento de Defensa de EE. UU. se quejó de que no podían rastrear a dónde iban sus lanzagranadas y otra chatarra enviada a Ucrania, a pesar de la presencia de números de serie. Aquí están, las tiene Rusia.


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Abr 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Puede que lo este. ¿Pero acaso no es grande el poder de las imágenes de médicos rusos tratando al enemigo?¿De que nos sirvieron a la postre los fusiles si tras hacer una revolución ha pesado más en la memoria de propios y detractores lo que aquellos causaron cuando la revolución periclito?



Mire señora, no tengo tiempo para rayaduras post menopáusicas, esto es la realidad y los satanistas no atienden a gori goris jeremíacos, solo entienden el lenguaje de la fuerza, cuanta mas, mejor.


----------



## apocalippsis (21 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El éxito de las pruebas del cohete Sarmat con su ojiva y el inicio de su producción en serie significan que las Fuerzas Estratégicas de Disuasión Nuclear (SNDF) de Rusia han pasado a un estado militar-tecnológico fundamentalmente nuevo. El Sarmat, que sustituye al Voyevoda (Satán), se convertirá en la columna vertebral de la SNF con características únicas. Su potencia es de hasta 10 megatones, su alcance global permite golpear al enemigo no sólo a través del Polo Norte, sino también a través del Polo Sur, su velocidad al espacio es el doble de la de Satán, y la unidad hipersónica con diez ojivas de maniobra es invulnerable a los sistemas de defensa aérea del probable enemigo. Dos Sarmat pueden destruir, por ejemplo, el 80 por ciento del potencial militar-industrial de Estados Unidos y el 100 por ciento de la UE.
> La creación y adopción de un nuevo misil (nunca antes se había producido en Rusia un ICBM de esta clase tan pesada) es bastante comparable a la invención de la bomba nuclear en 1945. El Sarmat cambia drásticamente la balanza de la confrontación estratégica en el mundo a nuestro favor, lo que será motivo de reflexión en EE.UU. y en la UE con el telón de fondo del SSO sobre la desnacionalización y la desestatización en Ucrania. La primera prueba del ICBM Sarmat, realizada ayer con total éxito, es un claro avance para la corporación estatal Roscosmos, que ha llevado la tecnología de los misiles estratégicos a una etapa fundamentalmente nueva. Fuentes del Kremlin afirman que Rogozin fue personalmente responsable ante el Comandante en Jefe del éxito del proyecto.
> 
> t.me/sashakots/31571



Pues si, estaba intrigado con esa nueva arma que decia Putin, ahora ya lo entiendo..............los rusos pueden dormir a pierna suelta, ahora pollazos en la boca de tu a tu como en Ucrania. Y una nuclear tactica cuando se tercie....... meanwhile los pederastas que aprietennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.


----------



## Teuro (21 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Evidentemente, no podrán ir:*
> 
> A EEUU que no les van a dejar entrar.
> A Rusia que no les van a dejar entrar.
> ...



Europa no tiene salvación, hace tiempo que se cruzó la línea de no retorno. Supongo que cuando seamos demasiados llegará un momento en que los propios inmigrantes y/o sus descendienes en Europa elegirán partidos contra-inmigración, pero claro, Europa será ya "otra cosa".


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Abr 2022)

Las SS bálticas en su salsa:


----------



## Bulldozerbass (21 Abr 2022)

JAG63 dijo:


> Cara de malota:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1032757


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Teuro (21 Abr 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> A mí lo que más me llama la atención es que Rusia no cierre el grifo de gas y petróleo, hoy mismo decía Italia que, a través de Algeria que ha incrementado el gas a Italia el triple y otros países, serían independientes del gas ruso para el segundo trimestre de 2023, pero lo de Alemania es aún peor, encima todos los embargos que sufre Rusia con dificultades para cobrar el gas y el petróleo y no solo para cobrar sino dificultades para usar el dinero que recibe, si Rusia cortara el gas ahora mismo a Europa , sería un palo brutal para sus enemigos, ¿por qué no lo hace?



Por el dinero. Y el trolleo máximo será que cuando Alemania diga "ya no lo quiero", sería el momento perfecto para que Rusia haga como las telefónicas y se lo ofrezca con un descuento del 30% a cambio de un contrato de permanencia de 3 años.


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Abr 2022)

Comienzan a notarse los efectos de haber traido alegremente a las ratas ucranianas:


----------



## El Mercader (21 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> El territorio del Lince
> 
> 
> G-Lo que sea Pregunta de matemáticas: ¿qué es mayor, 5 o 17? ¿Fácil? Pues no. Según Occidente (EEUU y sus vasallos) es mayor 5. Es su visión...
> ...



El problema es que Estados Unidos no puede, en pleno siglo XXI, presionar a todos los países del mundo.

Más tarde o más temprano, muchos de ellos se le van a ir rebelando, ya que los mismo están ya hasta los cojones de llevar cien años doblando el lomo y acatando órdenes en contra de sus propios intereses.

Puedes gobernar por la fuerza durante un tiempo, pero no eternamente.


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)

Información operativa a partir de la noche del 21 de abril de 2022 del Estado Mayor.

▪Continúa la agresión armada a gran escala de la Federación Rusa contra Ucrania. El enemigo continuó las operaciones ofensivas en la Zona Operacional del Este para establecer el control total sobre el territorio de las regiones de Donetsk y Luhansk. Al mismo tiempo, continúan los ataques con misiles y bombas contra la infraestructura militar y civil en toda Ucrania.

▪En las direcciones de Volyn, Polissya y Siversky, el enemigo no tomó acciones activas, no se encontraron signos de formación de grupos ofensivos. Hay una reducción significativa en la intensidad del movimiento de columnas de equipo militar ruso en el territorio de la República de Bielorrusia. Algunas unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Bielorrusia continúan realizando tareas para cubrir la frontera entre Ucrania y Bielorrusia en las regiones de Brest y Gomel.

▪En Slobozhanshchyna la situación no ha cambiado significativamente. Continúa el bloqueo parcial de Kharkiv y la destrucción de la infraestructura de la ciudad por la artillería. En el territorio temporalmente ocupado de la región de Kharkiv, las fuerzas de ocupación prohíben el movimiento de la población local hacia el territorio controlado por las Fuerzas de Defensa de Ucrania, la entrega de ayuda humanitaria del lado ucraniano está bloqueada.

▪En las áreas de Donetsk y Tavriya, el enemigo intentó tomar el control total de Mariupol. Continuó realizando ataques aéreos e intentos de asalto en la zona del puerto marítimo y la planta de Azovstal.

▪En el territorio temporalmente ocupado de la región de Kherson, las autoproclamadas autoridades de ocupación anunciaron la movilización de hombres. Además, según la información disponible, está previsto un llamado "referéndum" para el 1 de mayo en la parte ocupada por Rusia de la región de Kherson. Y en el período del 2 al 10 de mayo - "censo". Los lugareños tienen prohibido moverse entre asentamientos.

▪Mykolayiv continúa siendo bombardeado en dirección a South Bug, el enemigo está tratando de mejorar su posición táctica y acercarse a la ciudad, pero no tiene éxito.

▪El enemigo continúa sufriendo pérdidas significativas en personal y equipo militar. Según datos actualizados, defensores de Ucrania, el comandante del Primer Regimiento de Fusileros Motorizados de la Segunda División de Fusileros Motorizados del Primer Ejército de Tanques del Distrito Militar Occidental, el teniente coronel Denis Mezhuyev, fue eliminado. Dos miembros de la misma unidad, el coronel Kharitonov y el teniente coronel Smirnov, también resultaron gravemente heridos y están siendo tratados en Moscú.

▪Además, la movilización forzada de unidades territoriales no reconocidas de los oblasts de Donetsk y Lugansk, la mala nutrición, el bajo apoyo financiero y material del personal que llegó para reponer las unidades regulares de la Federación Rusa desmoraliza significativamente al personal de las unidades de ocupación.


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

El Gauleiter de Zaporizhzhya informa de graves daños en la infraestructura ferroviaria tras los ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en las últimas 24 horas. Por supuesto, no hay que ignorar la posibilidad de ser engañados sobre los resultados del ataque para evitar ataques adicionales en instalaciones que ya han sido atacadas.
La lógica de la situación exige, sin duda, una escalada de ataques a los principales centros logísticos, especialmente a los que no pueden restablecerse rápidamente, principalmente los puentes ferroviarios.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44135


----------



## Teuro (21 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Mercedes ya anunció que un SUV grande eléctrico sobre la clase S se fabricará en EEUU.
> Volvo lo mismo, su nuevo XC90 (o cómo lo vaya a llamar) y no me sorprendía que BMW desplace a EEUU alguna producción.
> 
> El tema está en el precio de la energía, no hay más.
> ...



En realidad creo que un poco de miseria en Europa es la medicina perfecta para curar la idiotez general de la población .... Que coño, esto va a reventar por los cuatro costados.


----------



## Peineto (21 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> ¿Os habéis fijado que Europa está copiando todo lo malo de Estados Unidos pero no lo bueno?
> 
> Ejemplos:
> 
> 3) El precio de las casas en comparación con los salarios les da mil vueltas a Europa.



Este NO. Comienza a generalizarse en el sur alquileres superiores a 3.000 $ y salarios con tramos en 3.000 - 5.000 debido al importante movimiento migratorio Norte -Sur.


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

Se informa de ataques con cohetes contra objetivos cerca de Kirovograd.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44138


----------



## El Mercader (21 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Las SS bálticas en su salsa:



Los "democratas"


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)

Veo mucho material que van a enviar España y sobre todo EEUU, pero ¿como van a mover los ucranianos todo ese material hacia el frente sin que los rusos se den cuenta? Hace falta mucha logística y discreción.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (21 Abr 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> A mí lo que más me llama la atención es que Rusia no cierre el grifo de gas y petróleo, hoy mismo decía Italia que, a través de Algeria que ha incrementado el gas a Italia el triple y otros países, serían independientes del gas ruso para el segundo trimestre de 2023, pero lo de Alemania es aún peor, encima todos los embargos que sufre Rusia con dificultades para cobrar el gas y el petróleo y no solo para cobrar sino dificultades para usar el dinero que recibe, si Rusia cortara el gas ahora mismo a Europa , sería un palo brutal para sus enemigos, ¿por qué no lo hace?



¿¿Porqué iba Rusia a rechazar una estupenda financiación que le viene de coña para el mantenimiento de su operación militar de los mismos que están financiando con armas y euros al que ahora mismo es su enemigo??


----------



## Azrael_II (21 Abr 2022)

Algo pasa con Zelenski (y su cúpula ) o bien el ejército ucraniano o... Rusia está haciendo bien algo.

Probablemente, aunque muy descompensadas el tipo de armas, el ejército ucraniano es el que tiene, con diferencia la infantería mejor armada del mundo, tiene decenas de miles de "tows" así como misiles antiaéreos. Puede tener regimentos enteros armados con estas armas pesadas que hacen destrozos terribles en todo tipo de vehículos pero que , si te sobran, te sirven como armas de francotirador, con la diferencia que puedes atravesar todo tipo de armaduras y puestos acorazados, además que puedes matar a más de uno de un disparo. Su alcance algunas hasta 5 kilómetros. Ningún francotirador tiene algo igual


Por lo que no se entiende que no haya contraofensivas ucranianas algo pasa


----------



## Teuro (21 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Pues tal cual. Estamos asistiendo a un vaciado y llenado de arsenales occidentales para descojono de las industrias armamentísticas occidentales. La europa de la paz y los valores se ha convertido en la europa que disfruta viendo rusos desangrarse. Esto no ha pasado ni cuando hemos sufrido ataques en piel propia por el terrorismo.
> 
> Estamos asistiendo a un reinicio de los "valores" europeos. Nos vamos a ir a la mierda con los valores woke y el totalitarismo va aser brutal. Fuera disidencia, estamos a un paso de no poder expresar opinión y mucho más cerca de ser arrestados por divulgar información en los foros y redes sociales.



Lo que viene a ser la chinificación de todo el planeta. En cierto modo es lo que iba a ocurrir en un futuro más o menos cercano. Solo falta la instauración del carné de identidad por puntos, cuandos los consumas por cruzar una calle sin usar el paso de cebra, robar un caramelo sugus de una tienda de chuches o no usar la escobilla del retrete cuando tienes un apretón en el Carrefour, pues te enviarán a un campo de reeducación, de esos como los que usan en China para los que se saltan las cuarentenas del covid y dicen que te llevez algo para taparte los ojos para dormir porque no apagan la luz y ropa interior desechable, porque la higiene no es su fuerte.


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## frangelico (21 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Recientemente, el Departamento de Defensa de EE. UU. se quejó de que no podían rastrear a dónde iban sus lanzagranadas y otra chatarra enviada a Ucrania, a pesar de la presencia de números de serie. Aquí están, las tiene Rusia.



Como unas pocas de esas se abran camino hacia mercados como Marsella o Bruselas a ver lo que tardamos en ver a un jet privado derribado en el aeropuerto de Niza,o el coche de un ministro gabacho reventado.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (21 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Mire señora, no tengo tiempo para rayaduras post menopáusicas, esto es la realidad y los satanistas no atienden a gori goris jeremíacos, solo entienden el lenguaje de la fuerza, cuanta mas, mejor.



No son rayadas postmenopausicas, si acaso postpolpotaticas. A los satánistas se les combate no sólo con la violencia sino también con otras armas a veces más persuasivas y no tan cortoplacistas.
La razón y la ética perviven más allá que los actos que consigue la violencia.
Hasta los sabios chinos del Lao tse lo saben


----------



## delhierro (21 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Gauleiter de Zaporizhzhya informa de graves daños en la infraestructura ferroviaria tras los ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en las últimas 24 horas. Por supuesto, no hay que ignorar la posibilidad de ser engañados sobre los resultados del ataque para evitar ataques adicionales en instalaciones que ya han sido atacadas.
> La lógica de la situación exige, sin duda, una escalada de ataques a los principales centros logísticos, especialmente a los que no pueden restablecerse rápidamente, principalmente los puentes ferroviarios.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/44135





No se quien es que lo escribe, pero joder que le hagan Mariscal Aereo. Si quieren salvar soldados tienen que cortar los suministros y para eso deben destruir los puentes. Es evidente desde el dia en que decidieron retirarse del oeste dle rio.


----------



## M. H. Carles Puigdemont. (21 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> 10 años le dan para ver 3 presidentes americanos nuevos, otros 3 españoles, 2 franceses, 3 alemanes, 3 ingleses...
> Rusia lleva 1200 años viva.



Bueno, yo en eso no me meto, si en 10 años gana siete guerras o ninguna o si pierde. O si le dan en Nobel de la paz ¿Por qué coño no se lo dan como a los demás? Yo digo que no dura 10 años, aquí nos citamos en el floro a 21 de abril del 2032. 

Si sigue Vd. vivo, y yo, que vamos, seguro que sí.


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)

Ultima HORA: Rusia: la planta química Dmitrievsky se incendió hoy en las afueras de Moscú. Este es el mayor fabricante ruso de disolventes químicos. Ubicado a 250 millas al ESTE de Moscú. Estamos empezando a ver cómo se desarrolla un patrón.


----------



## apocalippsis (21 Abr 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> ¿¿Porqué iba Rusia a rechazar una estupenda financiación que le viene de coña para el mantenimiento de su operación militar de los mismos que están financiando con armas y euros al que ahora mismo es su enemigo??



Aparte que le da derecho a quedarse con toda Ucrania, hasta el ultimo metro. Entonces el colchon defensivo es total.


----------



## delhierro (21 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Algo pasa con Zelenski (y su cúpula ) o bien el ejército ucraniano o... Rusia está haciendo bien algo.
> 
> Probablemente, aunque muy descompensadas el tipo de armas, el ejército ucraniano es el que tiene, con diferencia la infantería mejor armada del mundo, tiene decenas de miles de "tows" así como misiles antiaéreos. Puede tener regimentos enteros armados con estas armas pesadas que hacen destrozos terribles en todo tipo de vehículos pero que , si te sobran, te sirven como armas de francotirador, con la diferencia que puedes atravesar todo tipo de armaduras y puestos acorazados, además que puedes matar a más de uno de un disparo. Su alcance algunas hasta 5 kilómetros. Ningún francotirador tiene algo igual
> 
> ...



Joder ¿ contraofensivas ucranianas ? Claro que lo intentan pero los barren. El potencial de fuego de los rusos es brutal, y tienen el dominio del cielo. Los ucranianos son tan duros, valientes y algo fatalistas como los rusos ( son primos ) así que cargan donde los ejercitos occidentales se retirarian. Pero las cargas se deshacen por pura potencia.


----------



## apocalippsis (21 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Algo pasa con Zelenski (y su cúpula ) o bien el ejército ucraniano o... Rusia está haciendo bien algo.
> 
> Probablemente, aunque muy descompensadas el tipo de armas, el ejército ucraniano es el que tiene, con diferencia la infantería mejor armada del mundo, tiene decenas de miles de "tows" así como misiles antiaéreos. Puede tener regimentos enteros armados con estas armas pesadas que hacen destrozos terribles en todo tipo de vehículos pero que , si te sobran, te sirven como armas de francotirador, con la diferencia que puedes atravesar todo tipo de armaduras y puestos acorazados, además que puedes matar a más de uno de un disparo. Su alcance algunas hasta 5 kilómetros. Ningún francotirador tiene algo igual
> 
> ...



Segun lei los rusos han aprendido con las emboscadas que les han echo al principio cuando se exponian en plan a saco paco, y ahora veras mas guerrillas de control del territorio para asegurar la zona, antes de que lleguen los blindados.


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)

*España enviará Tedax y expertos en armas químicas para investigar posibles crímenes de guerra en Ucrania.*
*Agentes especializados en desactivación de explosivos, en Científica, en Policía Judicial y en incidentes nucleares, radiológicos, biológicos y químicos (unidades NRBQ)* integran el equipo policial que España enviará a Ucrania para investigar crímenes de guerra. Se trata, según ha informado este jueves el Ministerio del Interior, de un grupo formado por expertos de la Policía Nacional y de la Guardia Civil, un Equipo Policial de Apoyo que investigará la *posible comisión de crímenes de guerra y de lesa humanidad* en el marco del conflicto bélico provocado por la invasión militar ordenada por el presidente de Rusia,* Vladimir Putin*.

Precisamente, el presidente del Gobierno,* Pedro Sánchez, ha anunciado este apoyo de España, entre otros, en su visita a Kiev*. El equipo que enviará Interior responde a la petición de apoyo, estará a disposición de la Corte Penal Internacional y ha sido creado mediante una instrucción firmada por el secretario de Estado de Seguridad, Rafael Pérez.


----------



## El-Mano (21 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Algo pasa con Zelenski (y su cúpula ) o bien el ejército ucraniano o... Rusia está haciendo bien algo.
> 
> Probablemente, aunque muy descompensadas el tipo de armas, el ejército ucraniano es el que tiene, con diferencia la infantería mejor armada del mundo, tiene decenas de miles de "tows" así como misiles antiaéreos. Puede tener regimentos enteros armados con estas armas pesadas que hacen destrozos terribles en todo tipo de vehículos pero que , si te sobran, te sirven como armas de francotirador, con la diferencia que puedes atravesar todo tipo de armaduras y puestos acorazados, además que puedes matar a más de uno de un disparo. Su alcance algunas hasta 5 kilómetros. Ningún francotirador tiene algo igual
> 
> ...



Con el palillo en la boca, ucrania no esta en condiciones de lanzar ofensivas. Lo único que puede hacer son contraofensivas "de castigo" o algun golpe de mano, nada más. La iniciativa la tiene Rusia, y por lo que se vé, la situación de las posiciones de ucrania en el dombass cada día va a ser más preocupante. No será fácil, pero el frente ira colapsando y seran expulsados antes o después.


----------



## frangelico (21 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *España enviará Tedax y expertos en armas químicas para investigar posibles crímenes de guerra en Ucrania.*
> *Agentes especializados en desactivación de explosivos, en Científica, en Policía Judicial y en incidentes nucleares, radiológicos, biológicos y químicos (unidades NRBQ)* integran el equipo policial que España enviará a Ucrania para investigar crímenes de guerra. Se trata, según ha informado este jueves el Ministerio del Interior, de un grupo formado por expertos de la Policía Nacional y de la Guardia Civil, un Equipo Policial de Apoyo que investigará la *posible comisión de crímenes de guerra y de lesa humanidad* en el marco del conflicto bélico provocado por la invasión militar ordenada por el presidente de Rusia,* Vladimir Putin*.
> 
> Precisamente, el presidente del Gobierno,* Pedro Sánchez, ha anunciado este apoyo de España, entre otros, en su visita a Kiev*. El equipo que enviará Interior responde a la petición de apoyo, estará a disposición de la Corte Penal Internacional y ha sido creado mediante una instrucción firmada por el secretario de Estado de Seguridad, Rafael Pérez.



Como vayan los que investigaron el 11M...


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Arraki (21 Abr 2022)

Chechenos checheneando


----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Abr 2022)

Ataque ruso estación tren de Orlovschina cerca Dnipro, enlace ferroviario hacia Donbass

Fuente ukra


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (21 Abr 2022)

Recuerda en algo al célebre pensamiento Pascaliano.

"No debo buscar mi dignidad en el Universo sino en el gobierno de mi pensamiento.No tendre mas aunque posea mundos. Si por el Universo fuera, este me rodearia y se me tragaría como un átomo. Sin embargo, por el pensamiento yo abrazo el mundo"


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Abr 2022)

_El principal edificio administrativo de Azovstal ha sido tomado por las Milicias Nacionales de la #DPR/Fuerzas Rusas, #Mariupol está ahora totalmente controlada de facto por los rusos. Los restos del Batallón Azov/Ejército Ucraniano se esconden en los túneles subterráneos de Azovstal, se acabó._


----------



## Egam (21 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



deberian mandarlos a tomar por culo a todos.


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)

Lo siento, discrepo absolutamente, sobretodo porque hay una diferencia obvia, que seguira siéndolo por más que se quiera ignorar y poner a Rusia y Ucrania en el mismo plano, Rusia ha invadido Ucrania, Ucrania NO ha invadido Rusia. 

Se que es una "putada" para defender algunos argumentos, pero es lo que hay.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (21 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *España enviará Tedax y expertos en armas químicas para investigar posibles crímenes de guerra en Ucrania.*
> *Agentes especializados en desactivación de explosivos, en Científica, en Policía Judicial y en incidentes nucleares, radiológicos, biológicos y químicos (unidades NRBQ)* integran el equipo policial que España enviará a Ucrania para investigar crímenes de guerra. Se trata, según ha informado este jueves el Ministerio del Interior, de un grupo formado por expertos de la Policía Nacional y de la Guardia Civil, un Equipo Policial de Apoyo que investigará la *posible comisión de crímenes de guerra y de lesa humanidad* en el marco del conflicto bélico provocado por la invasión militar ordenada por el presidente de Rusia,* Vladimir Putin*.
> 
> Precisamente, el presidente del Gobierno,* Pedro Sánchez, ha anunciado este apoyo de España, entre otros, en su visita a Kiev*. El equipo que enviará Interior responde a la petición de apoyo, estará a disposición de la Corte Penal Internacional y ha sido creado mediante una instrucción firmada por el secretario de Estado de Seguridad, Rafael Pérez.



En vez de abrir las fosas y cunetas de la guerra civil española. Ya le vale a Pedro tirar recursos en el extranjero.


----------



## Guanotopía (21 Abr 2022)

Hace 15 días los rusos perdían porque los tanques eran ataúdes con orugas, que si los javelin, que si los nlaw.

Ahora resulta que los ucranianos lo petan con sus tanques prestados, debe ser que ellos tienen tanques a prueba de los misilazos.


La propaganda otánica es ridícula e incoherente, pero tampoco es necesario que se esfuercen, el populacho traga con lo que le digan.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (21 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lo siento, discrepo absolutamente, sobretodo porque hay una diferencia obvia, que seguira siéndolo por más que se quiera ignorar y poner a Rusia y Ucrania en el mismo plano, Rusia ha invadido Ucrania, Ucrania NO ha invadido Rusia.
> 
> Se que es una "putada" para defender algunos argumentos, pero es lo que hay.



Entonces usted condena análogamente el Alzamiento Nazional  mutatis mutandis


----------



## Agilipollado (21 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Como vayan los que investigaron el 11M...



Tambien podrian enviar a Pedro Sánchez a negociar, ya que tenie experiencia contrastada en la negociación con Marruecos


----------



## hartman (21 Abr 2022)

Agilipollado dijo:


> Tambien podrian enviar a Pedro Sánchez a negociar, ya que tenie experiencia contrastada en la negociación con Marruecos



quita se ponen de acuerdo rusia y ucrania y nos declaran la guerra.


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Abr 2022)

Supongo que esto será de dias atrás....¿no?.

Se supone que en Mariupol ya no hay combates.


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## quinciri (21 Abr 2022)

armen Martinez garcia dijo:
La verdad que, aún respetando cualquier actitud individual, justificar la guerra a nivel politico santificadola, me parece antropológicamente absurdo, inmoral e irracional.




Abstenuto dijo:


> Eso no es santificar la guerra



Exactamente, tener creencias religiosas tanto en la guerra como en la paz, no equivale a santificar nada.

Otra cosa son los principios etico morales (y valores de justicia asociados o deducibles de tales principios ) que son eternos y universales, y que son los que permiten, al menos a buenos ratos, una pacifica convivencia.


----------



## Malevich (21 Abr 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> A mí lo que más me llama la atención es que Rusia no cierre el grifo de gas y petróleo, hoy mismo decía Italia que, a través de Algeria que ha incrementado el gas a Italia el triple y otros países, serían independientes del gas ruso para el segundo trimestre de 2023, pero lo de Alemania es aún peor, encima todos los embargos que sufre Rusia con dificultades para cobrar el gas y el petróleo y no solo para cobrar sino dificultades para usar el dinero que recibe, si Rusia cortara el gas ahora mismo a Europa , sería un palo brutal para sus enemigos, ¿por qué no lo hace?



Muy fácil. Dinero. 
Con lo que paga la UE por el gas ruso se está pagando la guerra y Rusia está burlando los peores efectos de las sanciones. Es más, su superávit por cuenta está en números históricos, por el aumento de los precios de petróleo y gas. Y ya con la jugada del pago en rublos, se permite el lujo de revalorizar su moneda. 
No le interesa cerrar el grifo. Además que la UE cacarea mucho pero que deje de comprar energía y materias primas a Rusia de forma completa e indefinida es harina de otro costal


----------



## JoséBatallas (21 Abr 2022)

Ya tenemos estatua


----------



## Peineto (21 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Chechenos checheneando



Como diría un maño. *Que majicos, pero que bestias....*


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Entonces usted condena análogamente el Alzamiento Nazional  mutatis mutandis



Joderrrrr chica como desvarias,que tendrá que ver una cosa con la otra...ultimamente no das ni una joia.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (21 Abr 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> La verdad que, aún respetando cualquier actitud individual, justificar la guerra a nivel politico santificandola, me parece antropológicamente absurdo, inmoral e irracional.



Esos están rezando para que no los maten, no están santificando nada.


----------



## Arraki (21 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Hace 15 días los rusos perdían porque los tanques eran ataúdes con orugas, que si los javelin, que si los nlaw.
> 
> Ahora resulta que los ucranianos lo petan con sus tanques prestados, debe ser que ellos tienen tanques a prueba de los misilazos.
> 
> ...



Sin contar que primero habrá que ver si llegan, por donde llegan, como llegan, donde se almacenan una vez que lleguen y como van a llegar al campo de batalla.

Ahí ya me cuesta creer que no les caigan una docena de Iskanders

Y sobre todo qué es lo que van a beber todos esos tanques si Rusia se ha encargado de dejar secos los depósitos de combustible del país.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (21 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Joderrrrr chica como desvarias,que tendrá que ver una cosa con la otra...ultimamente no das ni una joia.



No me sea obtuso:
Usted condena a Rusia por haber desencadenado las hostilidades, pese a la guerra del Dombas.
MENESTER ES CONDENAR logicamente a Franco porque también el desencadenó la guerra civil. Es una flagrante analogía.
Capisci?
Admitalo. Las cosas nunca son faciles


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)

Seis tanques y un BMP de un solo golpe.

*Imágenes de la 54.a Brigada Mecanizada golpeando columnas rusas en el Óblast de Donetsk.*


----------



## Arraki (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Red Star (21 Abr 2022)

El otro día mataron en Moscú a un director de Gazprom, y a toda su familia. Y hoy han matado a otro de Novatek en España, y a toda su familia también. El mismo modus operandi. Al mismo tiempo, se producen misteriosos incendios en instalaciones estratégicas en Rusia cerca de Moscú... no sé Rick, pero esto me huele a que la OTAN está asesinando y saboteando.

Huele a desesperación.


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (21 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Esos están rezando para que no los maten, no están santificando nada.



Solo he querido enfatizar eso, frente a cualquier atisbo de insinuar una cruzada sacrosanta sobrenatural justificadora políticamente, algo que parece querer suscribir o preconizar alguno.


----------



## petroglifo (21 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Academia turca del ejercito de tierra de Turquía.
> Detectado en uno de los cadáveres en Mariupol.
> Es posible que fuea un instructor turco.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1032461



Hace unos dias los soldados chechenos capturaron en Mariupol dos banderas de buen tamaño, una saudi y la otra turca


----------



## chosnek (21 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



La brigada 95 desapareció, pero también desaparecieron sus botas...


----------



## apocalippsis (21 Abr 2022)

los esta bendiciendo,

"Enviaron hermosas fotos. Hay una belleza especial en la aviación. Dios los bendiga chicos!"

t.me/anna_noticias/29143


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)

Mientras tanto en Mariupol.


----------



## pirivi-parava (21 Abr 2022)

JAG63 dijo:


> Cara de malota:



lo menos es chechena


----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Abr 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> El otro día mataron en Moscú a un director de Gazprom, y a toda su familia. Y hoy han matado a otro de Novatek en España, y a toda su familia también. El mismo modus operandi. Al mismo tiempo, se producen misteriosos incendios en instalaciones estratégicas en Rusia cerca de Moscú... no sé Rick, pero esto me huele a que la OTAN está asesinando y saboteando.
> 
> Huele a desesperación.



Pensaba que era fake, pero no....joder.

En Lloret de Mar, con arma blanca, padre, madre e hija, en Moscú igual pero con balas 

Arma blanca es de profesionales.


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)

Mijail Podolyak, asesor del jefe de la Oficina del Presidente de Ucrania, resumió para el Kremlin los resultados de dos meses de guerra contra Ucrania.

1. Ucrania está unida como nunca antes
2. Occidente se consolida
3. Los cabilderos prorrusos no tienen futuro
4. Nord Stream 2 está cerrado para siempre
5. La economía rusa se está derrumbando
6. Las tropas rusas sufren miles de pérdidas.


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Abr 2022)

_Informe #LVOV-#Rybar:
1-Todas las noches, de 23:00 a 5:00, la carretera de circunvalación alrededor de Lvov está llena de convoyes de equipo militar suministrado por los socios occidentales de #Ucrania.
2-Vehículos blindados y armas ligeras traídas a través de la frontera.
3-Desde allí, en MAZ, KRAZ y ZIL-131, se transportan a las regiones centrales._


----------



## Bulldozerbass (21 Abr 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> lo menos es chechena



Más bien chochona


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (21 Abr 2022)

*El ejército ruso comenzó a destruir la infraestructura ferroviaria! 3 ataques con misiles en la región de Dnipropetrovsk
*
"Tenemos tres ataques con misiles contra la infraestructura ferroviaria en el distrito de Novomoskovsk. Todos están vivos. La vía férrea y la red de contacto están muy rotas. Todavía no está claro si podremos reanudar el movimiento", dijo el jefe de la OVA de Dnipropetrovsk, Reznichenko.

También hoy, se dio un golpe en el puente ferroviario en Zaporozhye. 

t.me/RVvoenkor/8989


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)

La cosa se pone caliente....  

La Federación Rusa encarcela al comandante de la Flota del Mar Negro, el almirante Igor Osipov .

Osipov también fue destituido de su cargo. Ocurrió después de la pérdida del crucero Moskva.


----------



## apocalippsis (21 Abr 2022)

*Maravillosa conversación del ejército ucraniano sobre la situación en la región de Kharkiv
*
El comandante del ejército ucraniano habló con sus subordinados.

La conversación demuestra claramente la situación en las filas del ejército ucraniano en la región de Kharkiv.

En resumen: no hay municiones, el comandante se ha ido y los ataques del ejército ruso deben ser rechazados de alguna manera.

t.me/anna_noticias/29228


----------



## Guaguei (21 Abr 2022)

a efectos tecnico-militares que hace sanchez en Ucrania, no se le puede considerar un mercenario de la otan, que va a cerrar una entrega de armas para matar rusos y poblacion civil?
se dijo que la otan no debia entrar a Ucrania, y van a acabar entrando todos los miembros uno a uno


----------



## El Mercader (21 Abr 2022)

Se descojonan de nosotros de tal forma que no me explico cómo aguantan la risa en público...


----------



## ProfeInsti (21 Abr 2022)

* Rusia da por tomada la ciudad de Mariúpol.
* Putin da orden de no asaltar la acería de Azoztal.
* Dentro de la aceria hay 1.500 civiles y soldados heridos.
* Sánchez llega a Kiev para reunirse con Zelenski.
* Sigue habiendo tanques ucranianos en las calles de Jarkov.
* Un misil Javelin cuesta 160.000 dólares.
* Un misil Stinger vale 35.000 dólares.
* España manda al Buque Castilla con 200 toneladas de armamento
* Rusia prohíbe la entrada a 29 de EEUU a Zuckerbeg y laViceHarris.
* Biden anuncia 800 millones de dólares de ayuda militar a Ucrania.
* Submarinos Nucleares Británicos y de EEUU llegan a Gibraltar.


----------



## arriondas (21 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Mijail Podolyak, asesor del jefe de la Oficina del Presidente de Ucrania, resumió para el Kremlin los resultados de dos meses de guerra contra Ucrania.
> 
> 1. Ucrania está unida como nunca antes
> 2. Occidente se consolida
> ...



Leyendo eso, uno llega la conclusión de que Podolyak se mete lo mismo que su jefe. Fijo.


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)

Brecha en el muro del espionaje ruso: Ucrania pone a 620 agentes al descubierto
Kiev accede a los archivos del FSB y los publica en su página web oficial en la que es uno de los mayores golpes al servicio secreto de Moscú.










Brecha en el muro del espionaje ruso: Ucrania pone a 620 agentes al descubierto


Ucrania se apunta otra pequeña victoria, aunque ésta suceda en la guerra que se combate en las sombras, la de los espías. Esta semana los Servicios de Inteligencia de Ucrania...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## vettonio (21 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "El Poder está en la punta de los fusiles" Mao Zedong.



Amigo Zhu: si Mao se hubiera limitado a pegar tiros, nadie le hubiera entendido. La propia frase que citas, demuestra que si el pensamiento no se plasma negro sobre blanco o se verbaliza de viva voz, no llega a ningún lado.




No hay mayor poder que el de la palabra, por si no he sido suficientemente claro.

PD: no es mi intención polemizar. No quiero desviar el propósito del hilo. Fin en lo que a mí concierne.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (21 Abr 2022)

Los americanos quieren “ayudar” a India a comprarles gas y armas (más caras). 




SINGH DICE QUE NOSOTROS 'JUGAREMOS EL JUEGO LARGO' CON RESPECTO A LA INDIA, VE OPORTUNIDADES PARA AYUDAR A LA INDIA A DIVERSIFICAR LAS FUENTES DE ENERGÍA Y EL EQUIPO DE DEFENSA


----------



## Arraki (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Arraki (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## petroglifo (21 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> si cada vez que un lider europeo visita ucrania y acto seguido anuncia el envio de armas, rusia prodria anunciar que no puede garantizar la seguridad de nadie en Ucrania en medio de operaciones tecnico-militares



Despues de conocer el ultimo envio de armas de Pedro Sanchez, vamos seguro a la guerra, los soldados rusos proximamente combatiendo en Polonia y Lituania, a quien se le ocurre votar a la izquierda ?


----------



## delhierro (21 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ataque ruso estación tren de Orlovschina cerca Dnipro, enlace ferroviario hacia Donbass
> 
> Fuente ukra



El puente, que la estación la reparan. El puente se ve, se puede mantener destruido con mucha facilidad.


----------



## apocalippsis (21 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _El principal edificio administrativo de Azovstal ha sido tomado por las Milicias Nacionales de la #DPR/Fuerzas Rusas, #Mariupol está ahora totalmente controlada de facto por los rusos. Los restos del Batallón Azov/Ejército Ucraniano se esconden en los túneles subterráneos de Azovstal, se acabó._



Joder mira que son peligrosos, se ve que aun hay soldados detras mirando por si les meten un pepinazo y ya estan haciendose la foto, el tener la bandera rusa y la chechena en cada mano dice mucho


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (21 Abr 2022)

Avances rusos en el sector sur.


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Vilux (21 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Pensaba que era fake, pero no....joder.
> 
> En Lloret de Mar, con arma blanca, padre, madre e hija, en Moscú igual pero con balas
> 
> Arma blanca es de profesionales.



El telediario dijo que fue él misno el que mató a su mujer e hija y luego se ahorcó. Vete a saber...









El asesino de Lloret de Mar mató a su mujer y a su hija con un hacha y se ahorcó con su bata


Los Mossos de d’Esquadra encontraron sin vida a tres personas en un chalet de la urbanización Els Pinars, en Lloret de Mar, en lo que sería un nuevo




www.telecinco.es


----------



## piru (21 Abr 2022)

Estas imágenes van a producir algún cortocircuito en las cabecitas de podemitas y derechosos despistados. Pero es lo que hay.


Pope ruso bendiciendo avioncitos rusos:



t.me/anna_news/29143


----------



## CEMENTITOS (21 Abr 2022)

Una muestra de "la raza orco":







*Las cinco modelos rusas más famosas en Instagram*








¡Bellezas! Las cinco modelos rusas más famosas en Instagram


Estas hermosas mujeres destacan por su popularidad y cada vez que suben algo a redes sociales suman miles de "likes"




www.tvn.cl


----------



## frangelico (21 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Los americanos quieren “ayudar” a India a comprarles gas y armas (más caras).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La India se mantiene entre dos aguas y segurmante continuará así. Ahora mismo sus FFAA lo mismo tienen C-17 y P-8 que casi 300 Su-30 de los que la mayor parte fabricados en el país, con los rusos tienen cooperación industrial importante. Y ahora están construyendo una marina con tres portaviones, uno ruso, y submarinos nucleares.


----------



## Arraki (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (21 Abr 2022)

petroglifo dijo:


> Despues de conocer el ultimo envio de armas de Pedro Sanchez, vamos seguro a la guerra, los soldados rusos proximamente combatiendo en Polonia y Lituania, a quien se le ocurre votar a la izquierda ?



Qué va a enviar España?
Neumáticos? Gelocatiles? Tanques? F16?

Ojo que lo mismo España y Antonio creen que van a arrasar ellos solos a Rusia.
Para muestra, un botón:

Expertos españoles responden a los rusos: nuestros Leopard “arrasarían” a los T-90


----------



## fulcrum29smt (21 Abr 2022)

Que mal envejecen algunos tweets.


----------



## raptors (21 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Cómo se dice todos, todas y todes en Ucraniano? Y en Ruso?



*En rusia no hay esas mmdas* de ideología de genero...!! por fortuna...


----------



## Arraki (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## piru (21 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Una muestra de "la raza orco":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo veo y lo subo. La hija de Lavrov:


----------



## cryfar74 (21 Abr 2022)

*Nota analítica de Reshetnikov Leonid Petrovich - Teniente General del Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior de la Federación Rusa (retirado), Candidato a Ciencias Históricas, Profesor Asociado, Director del Instituto Ruso de Estudios Estratégicos. *

Considero extremadamente vil culpar a nuestro ejército por la falta de sistemas de comunicación y no informar a los civiles comunes que nuestras unidades en el territorio de la antigua RSS de Ucrania que operan con una superioridad de tres a cinco veces sobre el enemigo en términos de mano de obra y con el pleno apoyo del enemigo por todo el poder de reconocimiento e ingeniería de radio de la OTAN.

Cualquier Android, cualquier iPhone se monitorea continuamente, cualquier Facebook, WhatsApp y demás aplicaciones transmiten información continuamente, todo esto es procesado por todo el poder de los sistemas de inteligencia artificial y forma un mapa para las designaciones de objetivos en tiempo real. Y esto es incluso si el ejército ruso está en canales de comunicación encriptados: ¿qué hacer con la población?

Sobre Rumania y Polonia, los aviones AWACS (radar de alerta temprana) de la OTAN con tripulaciones experimentadas cuelgan constantemente, y los satélites de inteligencia estadounidenses están constantemente en el cielo. Permítanme recordarles que, de acuerdo con los presupuestos de nuestro Roscosmos, asignamos $2500 millones al año, el presupuesto civil de la NASA $25 000 millones, el presupuesto civil de SpaceX es igual al de Roskosmos, y esto sin contar decenas de miles de millones de dólares anuales. para todo el sistema de control planetario desplegado febrilmente por los Estados Unidos.


En 2 o 3 años, habrá una mayor densidad de reconocimiento estadounidense y designación de objetivos en un orden de magnitud. Estados Unidos no solo ve las tropas en tierra, ven las aeronaves, drones, estudian campos de radar, estiman el tiempo de aproximación de Calibre, emiten constantemente designaciones de objetivos a generales ucranianos en línea desde el centro de control de operaciones en Polonia. ¿Es todo mérito de la antigua RSS de Ucrania? 

De ahí proviene la precisión de la artillería ucraniana observada por nuestras tropas, así es como las brigadas de misiles de Tochek-U saben exactamente dónde y cómo avanzar, exactamente a qué hora lanzar y cuánto tiempo tienen para salir de posición. . Así es como los nazis ucranianos saben dónde están los huecos en la retaguardia de nuestras columnas. Estos no son sus ojos y cerebros. Estos son los ojos y el cerebro de la OTAN.

Los ukronazis son solo zombis controlados libremente. Y el ejército ucraniano es un organismo zombi controlado a distancia. Naturalmente, el uso de dagas hipersónicas y ónices supersónicos redujo drásticamente la capacidad de ocultar los elementos más sensibles de este organismo zombi nazi controlado de forma remota. Repito, los propietarios de este organismo zombi nazi controlado a distancia necesitan desesperadamente averiguar qué nuevos RTR y EW (inteligencia electrónica y guerra electrónica) tenemos.

Por lo tanto, para las futuras victorias del ejército ruso, es vital ocultar estos nuevos elementos. El hecho de que bajo estas condiciones nuestras pequeñas tropas anularon el cielo, eliminaron el factor de San Bayraktar del mapa y aplastaron el ukrovermacht es un trabajo arduo y sobresaliente de nuestro ejército y retaguardia. Esto no es para que destruyas el biorreactor de ISIS en Siria, no. Nunca ha habido una guerra así. Se están escribiendo libros de texto para las academias militares del mundo sobre las tácticas y la estrategia de esta guerra.

Una vez más, el ejército ruso está aplastando al organismo zombi nazi, totalmente integrado con los ojos y el cerebro de la OTAN. En el suelo y en el cielo, el ejército ruso está aplastando a los zombis rusos, lavados el cerebro durante 30 años de propaganda. Bajo las condiciones de una máquina total de terror psicológico-militar, trabajando para Occidente y criando niños rusos para convertirlos en zombis nazis. 

Pero los rusos tienen una resistencia excepcional en la batalla. Mire hacia el futuro y dígame dónde más los maníacos de los EE. UU. y la UE pueden encontrar tal infantería. ¿Quedan muchos "mejores comandos del mundo" para luchar después de la calibración de Yavorov?


----------



## Plutarko (21 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Estas imágenes van a producir algún cortocircuito en las cabecitas de podemitas y derechosos despistados. Pero es lo que hay.
> 
> 
> Pope ruso bendiciendo avioncitos rusos:
> ...



Un clásico.






Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## PalPueblo (21 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Mijail Podolyak, asesor del jefe de la Oficina del Presidente de Ucrania, resumió para el Kremlin los resultados de dos meses de guerra contra Ucrania.
> 
> 1. Ucrania está unida como nunca antes
> 2. Occidente se consolida
> ...



Ucrania está destruida, como nunca antes.
Occidente se hunde, más aún.
Los prorrusos fijo que tienen futuro, entre ruinas, pero futuro.
Nord stream se contruyo con el dinero de vender dinero a Europa, Rusia ya tiene el conocimiento de cómo hacer estas cosas.
La economía rusa... no está peor que la española, aunque pueda parecer lo contrario.
Está sí. Los rusos están perdiendo bastante.


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## dabuti (21 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Una muestra de "la raza orco":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son Turcomongolas, hoyga, como diría @ELPERRO NUNCAFOLLISTA.


----------



## El Mercader (21 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Los americanos quieren “ayudar” a India a comprarles gas y armas (más caras).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se les ve generosos


----------



## Impresionante (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## arriondas (21 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Que mal envejecen algunos tweets.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1032913



Los periodistas, los "expertos", los analistas (los occidentales, me refiero)... dan vergüenza ajena. Se dedican a emitir juicios de valor, tirar de pensamiento ilusorio, a soltar paridas... y luego, después de quedar como el culo, ni se disculpan. Para qué, pensarán, si su público son en su mayoría borregos. Ya se han olvidado de sus sandeces.


----------



## Arraki (21 Abr 2022)

*Reservas de Rusia ascienden a más de 611 mil millones de dólares pese a las sanciones occidentales*


Moscú, 21 abr (SANA) El Banco Central de Rusia informó hoy que las reservas internacionales del país aumentaron durante la semana pasada en 1.7 mil millones para ascender a 611.1 mil millones de dólares.

“Las reservas, que incluyen oro y divisas, del 8 al 15 de abril, aumentaron en un 0,3 por ciento, o sea 1.700 millones de dólares”, según publicó el sitio web del canal Russia Today citando al Banco.

El 8 de abril, las reservas internacionales alcanzaron el nivel de 609,4 mil millones de dólares, lo que representa un aumento notable a pesar de las sanciones impuestas recientemente por los países occidentales a Rusia.










Reservas de Rusia ascienden a más de 611 mil millones de dólares pese a las sanciones occidentales - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Moscú, 21 abr (SANA) El Banco Central de Rusia informó hoy que las reservas internacionales del pa




www.sana.sy


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## NPI (21 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es una de las características del movimiento woke, la infantilización de la sociedad. La reacción de Psaki es propia de una niña pequeña, que se disgusta y llora porque no le han comprado la Barbie que quería. Ellos, como los críos de cinco años, sólo piensan en si mismos, y los demás tienen que adaptarse a sus deseos. Se hará lo que ellos quieran.
> 
> Lo ves en muchos de esos políticos, periodistas, barbitas de las agencias de verificación, etc; se comportan como criajos malcriados, no respetan a los demás. Sus sentimientos priman sobre todas las cosas, son superiores y han de ser impuestos por las buenas o por las malas, y si no te gusta pues te jodes. Una persona normal tiende a pensar que esa gente está mal de la cabeza, y no anda desencaminado.



Y espero que la vocera del asaltacunas permita la mutilación de sus 2 hijos y que sea consecuente con sus actos. 08:13 am

P.D.: es una lástima que las instituciones mentales estén en franca decadencia ya que se iban a poner las botas con todos los perturbados mentales del llamado "Mundo libre y democrático".


----------



## capitán almeida (21 Abr 2022)

petroglifo dijo:


> Despues de conocer el ultimo envio de armas de Pedro Sanchez, vamos seguro a la guerra, los soldados rusos proximamente combatiendo en Polonia y Lituania, a quien se le ocurre votar a la izquierda ?



pero que izquierda ni izquierdo si aquí los más fachas y peperos como el gaviotón están encantados con que se envíen armas a ukronistán


----------



## HurreKin (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## quinciri (21 Abr 2022)

Lo que de entrada tienen de bueno las "creencias" es que son configurables al gusto de cada "creyente".

Pero hay que asegurarse de que tales creencias sean indemostrables, al menos en cuanto a su falsedad, porque de lo contrario, más pronto que tarde, dejan de ser creencias , y para pasar a ser simples y puros disparates.

Pero bueno, si es para seguir animando y engañando hasta el último ucro nazi, de momento tiene un pase ...

Que ya llegará el momento de la desilusión...


----------



## Salamandra (21 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> *Reservas de Rusia ascienden a más de 611 mil millones de dólares pese a las sanciones occidentales*
> 
> 
> Moscú, 21 abr (SANA) El Banco Central de Rusia informó hoy que las reservas internacionales del país aumentaron durante la semana pasada en 1.7 mil millones para ascender a 611.1 mil millones de dólares.
> ...



Pero al menos algunas pueden tocar?. La verdad es que ha sido un atropello internacional increíble pero bueno. Mientras los otros no pueden ser libres en las reuniones no sirve lo mismo que nada.

Con el pago de la deuda los rublos no serán admitidos y según el oído en algún medio mexicano que van a ir a los tribunales. Tampoco se espera que consigan algo lo que sí parece es un gran golpe a las monedas occidentales solvencia.

La sensación que poder pagar puede pero prefiero que riñan entre los occidentales que tienen la deuda y los que deben cobrarlas. En España eso parece terrible pero en realidad si no vas a poder acceder al crédito en años y han dejado hasta el dinero en rublos para poder pagarlas quién tendrá problemas morales para seguir comerciando con ellos? Me da la sensación que casi nadie salvo es agarraditos del tío de zumosol que ninguna forma si pueden siguen financiando.


----------



## piru (21 Abr 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Un clásico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Y para rematar.

Catedral principal del ejército ruso:






Es la que abre el video del himno:


El Soighú santiguándose antes del desfile:



9'30"


----------



## raptors (21 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Con la URSS no había esos acuerdos. Siempre te juegas algo, otra cosa es que lo sepas, te quieras enterar o no.



Dresde era un barrio pudiente en alemania... y ve cómo lo dejaron...


----------



## Impresionante (21 Abr 2022)

. Zelenski cifra en 120.000 los civiles "atrapados" en Mariúpol: la situación es "difícil"

Hay además 2.000 militares, de los que 400 están heridos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Abr 2022)

*España enviara policias y guardias civiles a Ucrania para investigar crimenes de guerra*






España enviara policias y guardias civiles a Ucrania para investigar crimenes de guerra


Este equipo, que responde a la petición de apoyo y estará a disposición de la Corte Penal Internacional, contará con un mínimo de ocho especialistas y ha sido creado mediante una instrucción firmada por el secretario de Estado de Seguridad, Rafael Pérez, que constituye y establece la...




www.burbuja.info






MENOS MAL QUE HOY ES JUEVES YA
Y MAÑANA VIERNES 
JODER 
MENOS MAL


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> *Reservas de Rusia ascienden a más de 611 mil millones de dólares pese a las sanciones occidentales*
> 
> 
> Moscú, 21 abr (SANA) El Banco Central de Rusia informó hoy que las reservas internacionales del país aumentaron durante la semana pasada en 1.7 mil millones para ascender a 611.1 mil millones de dólares.
> ...



17 
61
RUSIA


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)

*Rusia amenaza a EE.UU. sobre los envíos de armas a Ucrania* - declaración de Sergey Koshelev, subdirector del departamento de América del Norte del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia

*"Les decimos directamente a los representantes de Estados Unidos que los transportes de armas de Estados Unidos y la OTAN que van a territorio ucraniano tienen derecho a ser tratados por las fuerzas rusas como objetivos militares legítimos*",


----------



## danilovix (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (21 Abr 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Hago la pregunta y quiero una respuesta seria y racional ¿Para qué demonios los rusos abandonaron todo el norte de Ucrania y con ello eliminaron la presión sobre la capital? ¿Para facilitarles la defensa a los ucranianos y que concentren todo en el este? ¿Qué clase de retraso mental es ese? ¿Promesas banales de los turcos y la escoria occidental? Esos no tienen palabra alguna y esto una guerra abierta, ¿Qué consiguieron con eso? Absolutamente, nada. No ha habido el bendito avance militar aplastante en el oriente que supuestamente iba a haber, solo una lenta guerra estancada.



Puede que quisieran simplemente tres cosas:

Fijar tropas y medios en Kiev.

Aumentar la histeria y que mayor cantidad de personas afines a a la ideologia nazi marcharan del pais.

Desviar la atencion sobre la verdadera intencion operativa y los verdaderos ejes de maniobra.

Ahora han cambiado de Jefe de Operaciones...ademas un perfil de general muy diferente.

Y mucho mas resolutivo...ademas engrasado y ajustado al teatro Sirio...


----------



## fulcrum29smt (21 Abr 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> La verdad que, aún respetando cualquier actitud individual, justificar la guerra a nivel politico santificandola, me parece antropológicamente absurdo, inmoral e irracional.



Opino igual. De todas maneras esos parecen una unidad voluntaria de Cosacos por el gorro y la barba de algunos de ellos. 

Es conocido que entre ellos hay gente muy religiosa y conservadora que incluso adoran al último Zar como si fuera un santo.


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> pero que izquierda ni izquierdo si aquí los más fachas y peperos como el *gaviotón* están encantados con que se envíen armas a ukronistán



Chupame un cojon....cabo chusquero.que no eres mas tontorron porque el dia no tiene mas horas....rata de cloaca......


----------



## quinciri (21 Abr 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> El otro día mataron en Moscú a un director de Gazprom, y a toda su familia. Y hoy han matado a otro de Novatek en España, y a toda su familia también. El mismo modus operandi. Al mismo tiempo, se producen misteriosos incendios en instalaciones estratégicas en Rusia cerca de Moscú... no sé Rick, pero esto me huele a que la OTAN está asesinando y saboteando.
> 
> Huele a desesperación.



En el caso de España te refieres a esto?









La matança de Lloret: crim domèstic o mafiós? - 21 abril 2022


La investigació confia que l'anàlisi dels telèfons i la declaració del fill dels Protosenya aportin llum per aclarir si el pare és homicida i suïcida però tampoc descarten un triple crim emmascarat




www.elpuntavui.cat


----------



## vettonio (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## crocodile (21 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Son criminales psicópatas asesinos, deben ser eliminados sin más preámbulos


----------



## Zepequenhô (21 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Rusia amenaza a EE.UU. sobre los envíos de armas a Ucrania* - declaración de Sergey Koshelev, subdirector del departamento de América del Norte del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia
> 
> *"Les decimos directamente a los representantes de Estados Unidos que los transportes de armas de Estados Unidos y la OTAN que van a territorio ucraniano tienen derecho a ser tratados por las fuerzas rusas como objetivos militares legítimos*",



Y tiene razón completamente.

¿Como actuarían los EEUU si un país le diera armas a por ejemplo, Al-Qaeda?


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)

Tremendo:


----------



## workforfood (21 Abr 2022)

Han metido muy pocos combatientes y solo se va tomar lo que quede de Donetsk. Rusia está haciendo una guerra muy limitada y de Kiev se largaron porque con esa fuerza no podían hacer ningún cerco.


----------



## kelden (21 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Veo mucho material que van a enviar España y sobre todo EEUU, pero ¿como van a mover los ucranianos todo ese material hacia el frente sin que los rusos se den cuenta? Hace falta mucha logística y discreción.



Que os contraten a ti y a tu primo Teo .... seguro que se os ocurre algo ....


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Azrael_II (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## petroglifo (21 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> pero que izquierda ni izquierdo si aquí los más fachas y peperos como el gaviotón están encantados con que se envíen armas a ukronistán



Pienso que casi todos los dirigentes europeos, piensan que pese a la escalada europea, la guerra se localizara unicamente en territorio ucraniano y lo tienen claro, en Letonia y Estonia hay de 1/4 a 1/3 de poblacion rusa etnica, apoyamos maidanes en el extranjero y Rusia hara exactamente lo mismo, cuando estemos en guerra seran los EEUU los que se declararan no beligerantes


----------



## El Mercader (21 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> pero que izquierda ni izquierdo si aquí los más fachas y peperos como el gaviotón están encantados con que se envíen armas a ukronistán



No estoy de acuerdo: Precisamente esta guerra nos ha unido a muchos "disidentes" y gente que piensa a "contra-corriente".

Yo mismo, nunca le habría dado un "Zanks" a personas como Dabuti, las cuales están muy lejos de mis ideas políticas, pero ahora se los doy.

Yo creo que esta guerra ha servido para darnos cuenta de que independientemente de que seamos rojos, ácratas, nazis, fachas, etc. Tenemos un enemigo común: El globalismo internacional y la OTAN, y sobre todo al "Deep State" americano, el cual es una suerte de poder maligno que intenta destruir y saquear el mundo junto con la mafia de Wall-Street.

Aquí ahora solo hay dos tipos de personas: Las personas que tienen criterio y saben que nos están engañando desde hace literalmente más de cien años, o los que se comen la propaganda e ingeniería social de los medios con patatas. Medios que por otro lado están en un 95% en manos de fondos de inversión anglo-americanos. Un ejemplo:

Lo País pertenece al grupo prisa. El mayor accionista del grupo prisa es el fondo de inversión anglo-americano "AMBER Capital". Cuya financiación está muy cercana a los Think-Tanks militares anglo-americanos.

Si la gente se cree que lo que le cuenta Lo País es verdad, es porque o son tontos o ignorantes o malvados.

Aquí ya no hay ni fachas ni rojos, sino personas despiertas frente a la mayor organización criminal de la historia de la humanidad: *La OTAN. Una Organización mafiosa, terrorista, saqueadora y criminal que lleva desde su fundación destruyendo pueblos y naciones.*


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Que os contraten a ti y a tu primo Teo .... seguro que se os ocurre algo ....



Coño keldenito,yo no tendo ningun primo llamado Teo....no será primo tuyo....joio....


----------



## vettonio (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Guaguei (21 Abr 2022)

de hace 4 horas


----------



## piru (21 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . Zelenski cifra en 120.000 los civiles "atrapados" en Mariúpol: la situación es "difícil"
> 
> Hay además 2.000 militares, de los que 400 están heridos.


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)

*Irene Montero insiste en la diplomacia ante el envío de más armas desde España a Ucrania.*

La ministra de Igualdad, Irene Montero, ha insistido en poner fin a la guerra en Ucrania con "negociación, diplomacia y paz", ante el envío de más armas a Ucrania por parte del Gobierno anunciado por el presidente, Pedro Sánchez, un asunto que en su momento rechazó junto a otros líderes de Unidas Podemos.

"Ya sabéis que siempre apostamos por que la paz llegue cuanto antes para pararle los pies a (Vladímir) Putin y esa invasión criminal. Negociación, diplomacia y paz", ha dicho la ministra de Unidas Podemos a su llegada a la presentación de un libro sobre la vicepresidenta, Yolanda Díaz, preguntada si está de acuerdo con el envío de más armas a Ucrania por parte del Gobierno. El envío de armas a Ucrania de forma unilateral provocó una fractura en el Gobierno de coalición del PSOE y Unidas Podemos poco después del inicio de la guerra, hace dos meses.

El Mundo


----------



## Simo Hayha (21 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Hace 15 días los rusos perdían porque los tanques eran ataúdes con orugas, que si los javelin, que si los nlaw.



Acaso tienen los cochinorrusos javelines y nlaws?

Pues eso


----------



## Arraki (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Y tiene razón completamente.
> 
> ¿Como actuarían los EEUU si un país le diera armas a por ejemplo, Al-Qaeda?



Ya es la segunda vez que lo dicen en un día


----------



## Impresionante (21 Abr 2022)

*Rusia considerará como objetivo legítimo los cargamentos militares de EEUU y la OTAN en Ucrania*
SPUTNIK





© AP Photo / Ukrainian Defense Ministry Press Service

Moscú tiene derecho a considerar como objetivo legítimo los transportes de la OTAN y de EEUU que lleven armas si pasan por territorio ucraniano, declaró el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso.

"Estamos cada vez más alarmados por las declaraciones de la Administración de EEUU sobre su intención de continuar con las entregas masivas de armas y equipos militares a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a pesar de la situación desesperada de sus homólogos ucranianos", dijo el director adjunto del Departamento de América del Norte de la Cancillería de Rusia, Serguéi Koshelev, en una mesa redonda organizada por la Academia Diplomática del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores.

"El objetivo está claro: frenar nuestra operación especial, causar el máximo daño a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas", sostuvo el funcionario.
"Les decimos directamente a los representantes de EEUU que los cargamentos de armas de EEUU y la OTAN que atraviesan el territorio ucraniano pueden ser considerados objetivos militares legítimos por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas", subrayó.


----------



## NPI (21 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> normal que no te extrañe nada a tí


----------



## Zepequenhô (21 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ya es la segunda vez que lo dicen en un día



Bueno, si en realidad las armas que los EEUU están enviando van a terminar en manos de Al-Qaeda.... y el dinero en manos de la mafia ucraniana.

Solo deseo que ningún español vaya en los aviones de pasajeros que los islamistas derriben con esos misiles americanos.


----------



## pepetemete (21 Abr 2022)

JAG63 dijo:


> Cara de malota:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1032757



Malota no es el término correcto


----------



## vettonio (21 Abr 2022)

_El soldado, Jonas, ha viajado voluntariamente a Ucrania, donde está luchando del lado de los ucranianos en la guerra.
Subraya que no ha participado en los asesinatos de rusos capturados.
Sin embargo, ha hablado con varios de ellos cuando aún estaban vivos, dice.

_


----------



## Pato Sentado (21 Abr 2022)

A ver si te crees que el reciente ataque que sufrió la ONG fue casualidad...


----------



## JAG63 (21 Abr 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Malota no es el término correcto



¿Cual sería?


----------



## Guaguei (21 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Le quedan dos telediarios





Simo Hayha dijo:


> Pa mi que se huele que va a acabar sus días en una prisión de La Haya por los crímenes de lesa humanidad que ha mandado cometer a sus tropas en Ucrania





M. H. Carles Puigdemont. dijo:


> Vladi está enfermo. No vivirá más allá de 10 años más, como mucho.




buscando la foto mas chunga que haya por internet, creeis que todo cambiaria sin Putin? como si fuera Colombia


----------



## quinciri (21 Abr 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> El telediario dijo que fue él misno el que mató a su mujer e hija y luego se ahorcó. Vete a saber...



En Punt Diari no tienen tan claros los motivos y circunstancias de la masacre.
He pasado el link más arriba. Mirado por encima parece que las armas blancas incluian hachas.


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Abr 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> No me sea obtuso:
> Usted condena a Rusia por haber desencadenado las hostilidades, pese a la guerra del Dombas.
> MENESTER ES CONDENAR logicamente a Franco porque también el desencadenó la guerra civil. Es una flagrante analogía.
> Capisci?
> Admitalo. Las cosas nunca son faciles



Señora, no pierda el tiempo con el CM.


----------



## vettonio (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (21 Abr 2022)

Estados Unidos va entregar en el nuevo paquete de ayuda militar de 800 millones anunciado hoy por Biden, un nuevo tipo de drones del que no se tenía conocimiento y que están siendo adaptados para poder ser operados con muy poco entrenamiento

Ya tienen los rusos bien agarradas las calandracas??


----------



## Pato Sentado (21 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Opino igual. De todas maneras esos parecen una unidad voluntaria de Cosacos por el gorro y la barba de algunos de ellos.
> 
> Es conocido que entre ellos hay gente muy religiosa y conservadora que incluso adoran al último Zar como si fuera un santo.



Hay una novela de Speznaz de un tal Auslander "Never the last one" que describe muy bien el papel de los sacerdotes soldado eN esas tropas. Nada de nuestros curas castrenses gordos de despacho. Uno es el especialista contracarro de su pelotón en el libro


----------



## petroglifo (21 Abr 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> El telediario dijo que fue él misno el que mató a su mujer e hija y luego se ahorcó. Vete a saber...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Podemos descartar como culpables a los servicios secretos españoles, el metodo es sospechosamente, muy anglosajon


----------



## El Mercader (21 Abr 2022)

Algo raro está pasando hoy: La hostia que se está dando la bolsa americana no es ni medio normal.


----------



## Nico (21 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>





Grande Antonio !!

Genio y Figura !!   

Los camiones no van en el precio. Son para el discurso nomás.


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)

Han comenzado a aparecer advertencias anónimas en Kherson ocupado por Rusia:

“A los ocupantes rusos y a todos los que los apoyan. Estamos cerca y ya estamos operando en Kherson. ¡La muerte os espera a todos! ¡Kherson es Ucrania!”


----------



## Alvin Red (21 Abr 2022)

JAG63 dijo:


> ¿Cual sería?



Rottenmeier?


----------



## vettonio (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Señora, no pierda el tiempo con el CM.



A tomar POLCULO.....Contigo si que es pèrder el tiempo chinito de MIELDA


----------



## apocalippsis (21 Abr 2022)

Imágenes exclusivas de la salida de la columna de tanques del batallón de asalto "Somalia" de Mariupol.

Los militares que regresaron a Donetsk fueron recibidos con flores y banderas.

Los soldados fueron retirados de Mariupol después de la declaración de Sergei Shoigu sobre la captura de la ciudad.

t.me/anna_noticias/29229


----------



## vettonio (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (21 Abr 2022)

Muy buen video de Ucraniano hasta los cojones

. "Que Zelenski y su familia vengan aquí y se escondan en sótanos": Residente de Mariúpol arremete contra Kiev por permitir combates en ciudades (VIDEO)


----------



## Nico (21 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo: Precisamente esta guerra nos ha unido a muchos "disidentes" y gente que piensa a "contra-corriente".
> 
> Yo mismo, *nunca le habría dado un "Zanks" a personas como Dabuti, las cuales están muy lejos de mis ideas políticas, pero ahora se los doy.*
> 
> ...






Muy cierto lo que dices. Y en particular lo que señalas... he dado los Zanks más extraños y atípicos de mi vida...


----------



## ussser (21 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> En primer lugar, agradezco las críticas, siempre se aprende de ellas.
> 
> La NORAD es el mando de defensa aeroespacial, eso es cierto, que como sabes incluye la red de radares para la detección y alerta de posibles ataques realizados con misiles balísticos hacia Norteamérica (Canada y EEUU).
> 
> ...



Nevera


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Abr 2022)

Los rebanacuellos negros han calentado y ya juegan:


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (21 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo: Precisamente esta guerra nos ha unido a muchos "disidentes" y gente que piensa a "contra-corriente".
> 
> Yo mismo, nunca le habría dado un "Zanks" a personas como Dabuti, las cuales están muy lejos de mis ideas políticas, pero ahora se los doy.
> 
> ...



Ojo, algunos navegamos por libre. Dabuti odia a los fachas y adora a los rojos, está encasillado.

A mí messi me ha parecido el mejor jugador de los últimos años. No soy del Barça pero lo reconozco. Y podría coincidir con el culé más enajenado que exista. Pero yo no quiero que gane el Barça. El quiere que gane aunque juegue mal de penalti injusto en el último minuto.


----------



## lapetus (21 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Aquí ya no hay ni fachas ni rojos, sino personas despiertas



Los boomers vota-P$OE están lobotomizados. Como ellos se autodefinen como rojos, y les han dicho que el P$OE es rojo, pues votan a dos manos a la cloaca otánica.
Los peperros y su escisión los voxerros perdiendo el culo por que no les asocien con Putin, y vendiendose más aún al anglo a ver si cuando se cansen de Antonio los que mandan les dejan pillar poltrona.
Si esto fuera la defensa de Cartagena, los peperros estarían con la pegatina de "Yo también soy Vernon" en la frente, y llamando a que se cancelara a Blas de Lezo en redes sociales.


rejon dijo:


> El envío de armas a Ucrania de forma unilateral provocó una fractura en el Gobierno de coalición del PSOE y Unidas Podemos



La Irena Montera está calladita por la cuenta que le trae, para que no aireen sus historias. Ahora mismo Podemos "lo aguanta todo", como el pan del anuncio. Aparte de que son comunistas fake.


----------



## vettonio (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## CEMENTITOS (21 Abr 2022)

Los que aceptan que Biden es un eslabón del aparato norteamericano, son incapaces de entender que en Rusia también existe un potente aparato estatal.
Además ese eslabón presidencial es más fuerte en Rusia.


----------



## pemebe (21 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Rusia amenaza a EE.UU. sobre los envíos de armas a Ucrania* - declaración de Sergey Koshelev, subdirector del departamento de América del Norte del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia
> 
> *"Les decimos directamente a los representantes de Estados Unidos que los transportes de armas de Estados Unidos y la OTAN que van a territorio ucraniano tienen derecho a ser tratados por las fuerzas rusas como objetivos militares legítimos*",



*Con lo gafe que es "Antonio" Sanchez seguro que el primer barco hundido es el español.*


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Abr 2022)

El Show del Antonio con Tony Montana ha colmado el vaso de la paciencia del Monje, el comepingas de los yanquis llegó tranquilamente a Kif en tren surexpreso, algo inaudito en un pais en guerra, no se volverá a repetir, las próximas putitas que visiten a Tony, se arriesgaran a ser ametrallados por los Ka-52, porque las vias ferreas estarán hechas chatarra.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (21 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> No creo que pueda compararse.
> 
> La llamada "memoria historica" es una pataleta de unos que provocaron una guerra civil para luego perderla. Esa es su venganza...



Joder, no se puede ser más obtuso. Así se hace un país, sí señor. 
Unos españoles ganaron y otros españoles perdieron, que se jodan. Y el campeón es..... España. Luego señor, pasa lo que pasa. Queremos que banderas, himnos y desfiles sean de todos, pero en esta ecuación fallan personas como usted. Por eso estamos como estamos.


----------



## Malevich (21 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Estas imágenes van a producir algún cortocircuito en las cabecitas de podemitas y derechosos despistados. Pero es lo que hay.
> 
> 
> Pope ruso bendiciendo avioncitos rusos:
> ...



Con la estrella roja.


----------



## rejon (21 Abr 2022)

Me tengo que reír. No veáis los comentarios si no queréis que os dé una embolia


----------



## JAG63 (21 Abr 2022)

Carro ukro destruido en Volnovakha


----------



## frangelico (21 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El Show del Antonio con Tony Montana ha colmado el vaso de la paciencia del Monje, el comepingas de los yanquis llegó tranquilamente a Kif en tren surexpreso, algo inaudito en un pais en guerra, no se volverá a repetir, las próximas putitas que visiten a Tony, se arriesgaran a ser ametrallados por los Ka-52, porque las vias ferreas estarán hechas chatarra.



Un poco de Gila es que a estas alturas se pueda entrar en Kiev desde Polonia.


----------



## lapetus (21 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El Show del Antonio con Tony Montana ha colmado el vaso de la paciencia del Monje, el comepingas de los yanquis llegó tranquilamente a Kif en tren surexpreso, algo inaudito en un pais en guerra, no se volverá a repetir, las próximas putitas que visiten a Tony, se arriesgaran a ser ametrallados por los Ka-52, porque las vias ferreas estarán hechas chatarra.



Si Rusia fuera un país serio, habría neutralizado esta linea férrea que trae a todos los politicos europeos desde Polonia el día 1 de la guerra. Así no tendríamos que ver al chico y la chica de Soros con el chico de Kolomoiski en el photocall de Kiev.

Pero incluso cuando la "carrera hacia Kiev", los supermercados de la capital han estado mejor abastecidos que los españoles. Son estas rusadas inexplicables.


----------



## El Mercader (21 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Los boomers vota-P$OE están lobotomizados. Como ellos se autodefinen como rojos, y les han dicho que el P$OE es rojo, pues votan a dos manos a la cloaca otánica.
> Los peperros y su escisión los voxerros perdiendo el culo por que no les asocien con Putin, y vendiendose más aún al anglo a ver si cuando se cansen de Antonio los que mandan les dejan pillar poltrona.
> Si esto fuera la defensa de Cartagena, los peperros estarían con la pegatina de "Yo también soy Vernon" en la frente, y llamando a que se cancelara a Blas de Lezo en redes sociales.
> 
> La Irena Montera está calladita por la cuenta que le trae, para que no aireen sus historias. Ahora mismo Podemos "lo aguanta todo", como el pan del anuncio. Aparte de que son comunistas fake.



Si es que da igual a quien votes o las ideas políticas que tengas: España lleva intervenida por el gobierno americano y británico desde hace cien años. Absolutamente ningún partido político / líder asciende sin el permiso de estos dos.

Ni siquiera el pueblo americano es libre de elegir quién le gobierna: Gobierna el complejo militar-industrial y wall street. Es la dictadura del mal.
Los propios americanos son el pueblo más manipulado y engañado de la historia.

Por eso yo ya no voto. Hace muchos años que dejé de participar de esta payasada que llaman "democracia".


----------



## vettonio (21 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Algo raro está pasando hoy: La hostia que se está dando la bolsa americana no es ni medio normal.


----------



## Nico (21 Abr 2022)

JAG63 dijo:


> Carro ukro destruido en Volnovakha
> Ver archivo adjunto 1032978





La selfie para el Instagram que no falte... ni siquiera en medio de la guerra. 




PD = Melafo.


----------



## JoséBatallas (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## petroglifo (21 Abr 2022)

*"Trankvlos, los conductores militares españoles, no regresaran al buque Ysabel andando o en tren, utilizaran los dos camiones Pegaso mas antiguos"*


----------



## llabiegu (21 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Una muestra de "la raza orco":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Melasfo


----------



## mazuste (21 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _El soldado, Jonas, ha viajado voluntariamente a Ucrania, donde está luchando del lado de los ucranianos en la guerra.
> Subraya que no ha participado en los asesinatos de rusos capturados.
> Sin embargo, ha hablado con varios de ellos cuando aún estaban vivos, dice.
> 
> _



Mira que no aciertan una los rusos. con todos los que capturan y ninguno ha matado a una mosca...
"Yo no he sido"


----------



## Seronoser (21 Abr 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Pero al menos algunas pueden tocar?. La verdad es que ha sido un atropello internacional increíble pero bueno. Mientras los otros no pueden ser libres en las reuniones no sirve lo mismo que nada.
> 
> Con el pago de la deuda los rublos no serán admitidos y según el oído en algún medio mexicano que van a ir a los tribunales. Tampoco se espera que consigan algo lo que sí parece es un gran golpe a las monedas occidentales solvencia.
> 
> La sensación que poder pagar puede pero prefiero que riñan entre los occidentales que tienen la deuda y los que deben cobrarlas. En España eso parece terrible pero en realidad si no vas a poder acceder al crédito en años y han dejado hasta el dinero en rublos para poder pagarlas quién tendrá problemas morales para seguir comerciando con ellos? Me da la sensación que casi nadie salvo es agarraditos del tío de zumosol que ninguna forma si pueden siguen financiando.



Esas reservas que comenta el artículo, NO ESTÁN EN EL EXTRANJERO, sino en Rusia.
Se refiere al oro, plata, euros, dolares, yuanes, etc, que el Banco Central Ruso tiene en Rusia. Es cierto que el artículo está escrito por el becario de turno, licenciado en derecho.

Por otro lado, la calidad crediticia a Rusia le importa poco, pues no es un país endeudado. 
Ese es un problema para los países europeos e incluso Usa, quienes sin financiación, se hundirían.
Rusia no tiene ese problema, ni lo va a tener en las próximas décadas.


----------



## cryfar74 (21 Abr 2022)

*10:12 p. m. hora del Este*


Sobre la "guerra ferroviaria" ("¿guerra de puentes"?) en Ucrania




> _Esta tarde, Rusia comenzó a poner en marcha un plan para "cortar" Ucrania en dos partes por ferrocarril.
> Se infligió un golpe en la región de Zaporozhye (Zaporozhye) y tres en Dnepropetrovsk. Se suponía que cada ataque neutralizaría uno de los cuatro puentes ferroviarios que cruzan el Dnieper.
> Además, a juzgar por las declaraciones del jefe de la administración de Dnepropetrovsk, algunas huelgas alcanzaron el objetivo establecido. El resultado final se aclarará solo por la mañana.
> 
> ...









*22:02 hora del Este*
La situación en Mariupol a fines del 21 de abril de 2022




> _▪Vladimir Putin ordenó cancelar el asalto planeado en el territorio bien fortificado de la planta de Azovstal.
> ▪Durante el día, se realizaron ataques de artillería y cohetes bomba en el territorio de la planta, vehículos blindados trabajaron en los límites del complejo.
> ▪Las luchas por la zona industrial adyacente a la estación Sortirovochnaya continuaron en los edificios circundantes.
> ▪Se completó la limpieza del distrito Primorsky de la ciudad. La bandera de la RPD se izó en la torre de televisión en Primorsky Park.
> ...






*21:24 hora del Este*


Reseña de Y. Podolyaka a las 20:00 21/04/2022: _Kharkiv, Izyum, Popasnaya, Mariupol, Gulyaipole, Nikolaev. _
El informe final de los frentes para el 21 de abril de 2022...


----------



## JoséBatallas (21 Abr 2022)

He recopilado en el siguiente hilo las aventuras de nuestra Abuela, para el que le interese:






La historia de la ABUELA contada en imágenes [HEROINA de la Guerra de Ucrania] ACTUALIZACION!! YA ES OFICIAL: ABUELA ENCONTRADA


El suceso en cuestión registrado en video tuvo lugar en el Donbass, cuando una anciana salió con una bandera de la Unión Soviética al encuentro de personas en uniforme militar, creyendo que quienes habían llegado eran militares rusos. Sin embargo, resultaron ser militares ucranianos quienes...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El Mercader (21 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1032980



Un 2% en un día es una puta barbaridad. Sobre todo cuando lleva así unos cuantos días. Ahora mismo el Nasdaq cae un 2,07 y el SP un 1,5.


----------



## JoséBatallas (21 Abr 2022)

ucranianos en Polonia


----------



## ussser (21 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿ Le habrán avisado al Antonio que Ucrania *no tiene puertos libres hoy día* ?  (Odessa está inaccesible por el bloqueo ruso, además no pueden ingresar buques con carga militar).
> 
> ¿A dónde enviará el buque?
> 
> ...



Este es capaz de hundirlo para meternos en la guerra.


----------



## dabuti (21 Abr 2022)

Vergonzoso lo de esta escoria ANGLOSIONISTA.









Un juez aprueba la orden de extradición de Assange a EEUU y la remite al Gobierno de Reino Unido


El juez Paul Golspring de la Corte de Magistrados de Westminster ha remitido este miércoles a la ministra británica del Interior, Priti Patel, para que sea firmada la orden de extradición a Estados Unidos del fundador de WikiLeaks, Julian Assange. Un tribunal británico emitió el miércoles...




spanishrevolution.net


----------



## kasperle1966 (21 Abr 2022)

*Qué es la desnazificación… de la “V” a la “Z” *

Aunque expresó su punto de vista sobre la “desnazificación” anunciada por el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, en muchos materiales durante los 55 días de la Operación Especial Z, las preguntas de los Lectores no disminuyen. Ha llegado el momento de recoger los pensamientos, dando en adelante una referencia especial a los desatentos. Entiendo la preocupación general, ya que el Kremlin oficial, el gobierno y los políticos evitan cuidadosamente el término. El aspecto más misterioso de lo que está sucediendo. Mucho más importante que la "desmilitarización", a la que nuestro Ejército se las arregla bien. 

La desnazificación es un proceso muy complejo con al menos una docena de facetas. No una negativa formal (incluso a nivel de la Constitución y las leyes) de la existencia en el campo legal de estructuras nacionalistas radicales con su ideología neonazi. Si escucha atentamente al Garante: estamos hablando de la "desnazificación del estado ucraniano". Es decir, transformaciones muy profundas, dilatadas en el tiempo, que afectan a todos los aspectos de la vida de la sociedad. 

*Desnazificación histórica. *
En las decisiones de la Conferencia de los Aliados de Potsdam en la coalición anti-Hitler en el verano de 1945, el fenómeno se describió con mayor precisión, se anunció un curso para la _limpieza completa _de la sociedad alemana de la ideología nazi. Este fue el nacimiento del término "desnazificación". Los criminales de guerra fueron castigados, el NSDAP fue disuelto, los ex miembros del partido fueron lustrados, el personal de las fuerzas armadas del Reich y las unidades de las SS, y otras estructuras de poder fueron limpiadas. Otro punto importante se registró de la siguiente manera: 



> "La educación en Alemania debe ser controlada de tal manera que elimine por completo las doctrinas nazis y militaristas y haga posible el desarrollo exitoso de las ideas democráticas".



El proceso fue de la mano con la "desmilitarización": la liquidación de las fuerzas armadas de Alemania, la industria militar y pesada, las asociaciones públicas que vivían en las tradiciones del militarismo alemán. La "democratización" siguió el camino de la victoria ideológica de los partidos liberales y de izquierda, cada país victorioso apoyó su ideología consuetudinaria en sus zonas de ocupación. Se produjo la "descentralización", el debilitamiento máximo de la influencia del centro estatal en las regiones, el jefe de estado, en el Gobierno. 

Así que obtenemos el resultado final: la "desnazificación" legal fue solo un elemento formal de las transformaciones globales en Alemania y Austria. Importante, pero en el contexto de un gran rompecabezas del mamparo de la vida de la sociedad ... la implementación más rápida. Pero la eliminación de la posible agresión del pueblo alemán para el futuro... tomó mucho tiempo, fue una historia completamente diferente. 

Llevar a cabo la “desnazificación” solo de manera formal, depurando la legislación es un sueño imposible. Debe haber una revisión estructural completa de todo el estado. ¿Objetivo final? De modo que ningún dogma ideológico, hábito, tradición y actitud anterior pueda justificar la agresión, externa o interna, la discriminación por motivos étnicos y políticos. La conclusión obvia es que sin el control total policial-militar, como sucedió en Alemania después de 1945, vinculado a la liquidación del ejército y la marina, el Estado Mayor y el sistema de educación militar, el complejo militar-industrial, la descentralización y un reformateo completo de los sistemas políticos y sociales... la desnazificación no se puede llevar a cabo. Esta es la primera respuesta a la pregunta. 

Por cierto, la histórica desnazificación de Alemania tuvo lugar según el “caso territorial” de las conferencias de Yalta y Potsdam. El evento terminó... con un cambio en las fronteras estatales, especialmente las orientales. No es tanto el predominio étnico de una determinada población, las consideraciones eran militar-estratégicas. La Alemania desnazificada recibió una configuración de fronteras desfavorable para su propia agresión militar, y casi dejó de representar una amenaza para los países vecinos desde el punto de vista militar. 

*A**specto legal. *
En el caso de la desnazificación de Alemania, hubo decisiones periódicas del Consejo de Control Aliado, que tenía su sede en Berlín. Desde enero de 1946, se han emitido constantemente "Directivas de Desnazificación". Se cubrieron grupos de personas específicas de arriba a abajo, clasificando a la población en cinco grupos, desde "criminales de guerra de la primera categoría" hasta "no involucrados". Prescribieron procedimientos y mecanismos legales comprensibles para la "desnazificación" para todos, dieron recomendaciones sobre cómo aplicar. En nuestra zona de ocupación, se llevaron a cabo hasta el final. En el área de responsabilidad de los aliados, restringida por razones obvias. 

Aunque fue Estados Unidos quien desarrolló los procedimientos de "desnazificación" más detallados, con la intención de aplicarlos a todos los alemanes. Elaboraron “cuestionarios”, los revisaron por cotejo ya la menor discrepancia se les aplicaron sanciones, depuraciones, responsabilidades penales y administrativas. Pero tan pronto como olió la “guerra fría”, el proceso se truncó, los anglosajones necesitaban al ejército, las fuerzas de seguridad, los gerentes y los funcionarios alemanes. 

La URSS desplegó muy rápidamente su propia desnazificación en un canal de clase, donde se entendía el fascismo: 
"una dictadura terrorista abierta de los elementos más reaccionarios, chovinistas e imperialistas del capital financiero". 
Los representantes de todos los "partidos burgueses", elementos capitalistas y sectores de la sociedad ajenos a la clase fueron profundamente desnazificados. Por supuesto, hubo escasez de personal, incluso en la economía, que se llenó febrilmente con los restos del Partido Comunista de Alemania, el regreso a Alemania de emigrantes de la URSS, ex miembros de la Komintern. En la primera etapa, se introdujeron en las administraciones militares soviéticas en los territorios ocupados, luego comenzaron la navegación administrativa independiente. Con estricta responsabilidad, por supuesto. 

(...)

*Estamos fijos en Ucrania *
Históricamente, la "desnazificación" debería ser así: depuración de todos los estadistas del régimen de Kiev. Y la población se divide en categorías legales según el grado de implicación en formaciones neonazis y ultranacionalistas. Los jefes de los órganos estatales, el comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los batallones nacionales, participantes, organizadores y patrocinadores de la defensa territorial y la "zona ATO" fueron destituidos de sus cargos y necesariamente castigados (penal o administrativamente). 




(Ilustración de fuentes abiertas)
Otra categoría: ideólogos nazis, cuadros destacados de los medios de comunicación y participantes activos en la blogosfera, miembros de formaciones nacionalistas, paramilitares y civiles, estructuras pseudoeducativas, culturales e históricas. Con prohibición de por vida de ocupar cargos en estas áreas. ¿A quién reemplazar? Los que construyeron una nueva Alemania bajo la bandera de la RDA. Ucranianos y rusos, que abandonaron la "plaza" después de 2014, fueron objeto de represión y persecución (hay miles de ellos) en ella, voluntarios de Rusia. 

La gran mayoría de la población de Ucrania no se ha manchado de complicidad con los regímenes de Poroshenko y Zelensky, que abandonen sus “chozas extremas”, elijan un gobierno municipal políticamente neutral. Tendrás que trabajar mucho con prisioneros de guerra, como sucedió después de 1945. Terapia ocupacional en Donbass, programas especiales de formación y propaganda, desradicalización. De hecho, después de regresar del cautiverio soviético para el juguetón "Heil Hitler" ... incluso los ex miembros de las SS podrían paralizar a un bromista de mente estrecha. Así fue como se colocaron los cerebros. 

Es más difícil con Ucrania que con la RDA desnazificada. (...). Aplicaremos otro mecanismo que se probó con éxito en la segunda etapa de la desnazificación de Alemania, cuando había suficientes alemanes étnicos que llegaron al poder y las instituciones públicas. No solo identificaron y ensalzaron a los líderes de las formaciones nazis, sino que se dedicaron a identificar a los portadores de puntos de vista radicales. De un entorno civil ordinario, sin importar quién fuera... una musaraña anciana, una madre de muchos hijos o un idiota adolescente. Servicio comunitario, punto. 

En los tiempos de las redes sociales y el "rastreo" digital, tales dudosos líderes de opinión pública, ideólogos y provocadores son fáciles de identificar, según la experiencia de Kherson ... una dura conversación preventiva, el trabajo diario con una escoba en la mano es suficiente. . Y con la llegada de los mecanismos legales de multas administrativas, la prohibición directa de que dichos activistas utilicen medios de comunicación móviles... el fenómeno se desvanecerá muy pronto. 

*La ideología del "ucranianismo". *
Aquí hay una comprensión de cómo llevar a cabo exactamente la "desnazificación". Para empezar, dé una formulación clara de tal ideología, punto por punto y específicamente. Es un asunto de corta duración, un par de "lluvias de ideas" de una docena de intelectuales ucranianos heridos que han estado en los sótanos de la SBU. No hay necesidad de adivinar durante mucho tiempo, habrá formulaciones sobre el marco del nacionalismo ucraniano y el neonazismo, que se promovieron en los libros de texto escolares y universitarios, a través de las estructuras de la cultura, en las instrucciones para el estado, el ejército y las fuerzas del orden. y autoridades municipales. 

(...)

Qué puede ofrecer Ucrania... Rusia, que no tiene una ideología propia, es un misterio. Vergüenza. Desde el comienzo de la Operación Especial Z, no ha aparecido ni una sola plataforma científica social donde la gente inteligente pueda discutir una alternativa al liberalismo posmoderno corrupto y destructivo. No se han realizado encuestas sociológicas que estudien las necesidades políticas y sociales del pueblo ruso unido. Sin comprender la situación dentro de ti mismo, ¿entrometerte en el "cuadrado"? 

(...) Esto significa que tendremos que trabajar con los valores del patriotismo internacional, la unidad de destino histórico y la solidaridad social. 

Dígales a los ucranianos nuevamente: han pasado por el camino de la civilización, manteniendo su identidad con los pueblos ruso y bielorruso, estamos unidos en origen y fe, nunca nos hemos distinguido por el idioma, el tamaño del cráneo, las características del vestuario y la receta del borscht. Siempre se llevaron bien no solo entre ellos, sino también con cientos de otros grupos étnicos. Y una cosa nos separa: la ideología liberal del racismo, que dio origen al neonazismo ultranacionalista. 

Estas no son solo palabras hermosas, sino temas materiales para la "desliberalización". Como en Rusia, también en Ucrania. Deberán controlarse las esferas política, social, educativa, científica, cultural, étnica y otras, deberán detenerse las actividades de las fundaciones y organizaciones liberales occidentales. Disfrazar su máscara y piel de oveja - para arrancar. Cortar silenciosamente innumerables, grandes y pequeños "Centros Yeltsin" de la vida pública, hasta la depuración de sus representantes. De nada sirve reeducar a los liberales, y más aún entrar en discusión con demagogos empedernidos de la pseudociencia. 

No es una cuestión de un año, como se puede suponer. Pero hay un punto de partida: programas de educación escolar y universitaria, desde clases de bellas artes y canto en los grados elementales, hasta un estudio profundo de la historia, especialmente de la Gran Guerra Patria. Ucrania y Rusia necesitan readiestramiento de profesores, nuevos manuales y libros de texto, control sobre la calidad del conocimiento de los estudiantes. Donde no habrá pueblos "ucranianos" y "rusos", sino solo la evolución armoniosa del mundo eslavo oriental, la expansión de sus fronteras. 

*Símbolos y conciencia... *
Por supuesto, en primer lugar, la "plaza" tendrá que ser limpiada de los símbolos de las organizaciones nazis y ultranacionalistas, para introducir un proceso penal por su uso, la propaganda. Diré algo sedicioso, pero la historia debe ser honesta: el país tendrá que deshacerse de los símbolos actuales del estado ucraniano (el himno, el tridente y la insignia amarilla-blakyt), tienen artificial, ultranacionalista matices y orígenes. No tengas miedo, dicen ... la población está acostumbrada, no se da cuenta del significado profundo y destructivo. 

Durante los 13 años del nazismo de Hitler, los alemanes también se acostumbraron a la esvástica, adoptaron sin esfuerzo los colores de la bandera de la República de Weimar. Una nueva vida debe construirse bajo una nueva bandera. Qué será - una pregunta discutible, no para que nosotros elijamos. Pero el estandarte de la Victoria y el color frambuesa del Gran estandarte del Ejército Zaporizhzhya son familiares para todos, no causan rechazo entre la mayoría de la población de la "plaza". La nueva bandera, escudo e himno deben convertirse en los primeros símbolos de la "desnazificación", convertirse en clara evidencia de que el frenesí del neonazismo no volverá. 



(Ilustración de fuentes abiertas)
Muchos lectores preguntan: cómo llevar a cabo una "desnazificación" personal de cada ucraniano, supuestamente albergan odio por la forma de vida destruida, nunca se convertirán en hermanos, estarán mentalmente en contra de todo lo ruso. Propongo volver de nuevo a la Alemania de la posguerra. Los estadounidenses se ocuparon de este problema, hicieron de la "desnazificación" de cada alemán el componente principal de su actividad. 

Basado en la idea de "culpabilidad colectiva por los crímenes del nazismo" inventada por el Departamento de Guerra Psicológica (PWD) del Cuartel General Supremo de las Fuerzas Expedicionarias Aliadas. Una campaña de propaganda muy intensa y prolongada: carteles con víctimas de los campos de concentración “¡Aleman, tú tienes la culpa de estas atrocidades!”; programas de radio temáticos; editoriales de periódicos, innumerables folletos, boletines. 

Durante varios años, millones de alemanes (sin falta) visitaron campos de concentración, participaron en la exhumación y entierro de los cuerpos de las víctimas de la represión nazi. Y la "intelectualidad creativa" no condenada y no lustrada, ex ideólogos, escritores, intelectuales, teólogos, filósofos como Martin Niemöller, Karl Jaspers y Thomas Mann, formaron un fondo constante de arrepentimiento a través de revistas gruesas, programas de educación universitaria, cursos de conferencias. 

Los estadounidenses trabajaron de manera diferente en el Japón ocupado. Dado que la "culpa" no existe en la antigua cultura isleña, el "concepto de vergüenza" se aplicó como una censura externa en la sociedad. Con crímenes atroces en China (se promovieron especialmente los horrores de la masacre de Nanjing), los japoneses "perdieron la cara". Al no haber logrado una victoria militar... se condenaron a un castigo comprensible para toda la nación, que consiste en la desmilitarización total de la sociedad, la desgracia personal. 

*Recomendaciones… *
¿Es Rusia capaz de reformatear la autoconciencia del pueblo de Ucrania? No estoy seguro. Nuestras culturas son cercanas, muy arcaicas. Una persona rusa entiende el "sentimiento de culpa" y el "sentimiento de vergüenza", esta es una característica de un pueblo multiétnico, un puente Oeste-Este. Pero los ucranianos en los últimos ocho años se han visto inmersos en una realidad ultranacionalista distorsionada. A Little Russian "hut from the edge" y Volyn "we are for sho" se agregó un sentido de superioridad a los rusos. 

(...)

La sociedad "cuadrada" está obligada a recuperar la sobriedad. Entender que con su indiferencia, oportunismo, conformismo, risitas-hahanki... ha sufrido una derrota real y simbólica. Hubo una derrota incondicional de la antigua ideología y estado. Si queda al menos un símbolo de la vida anterior, la asociación con la "Ucrania independiente" en el sentido anterior, sin un sentimiento de vergüenza y culpa, Rusia perderá la "desnazificación". 



(Ilustración de fuentes abiertas)
Medidas punitivas, SMERSH y Gulags... esa es la receta de los patriotas jingoístas. Queridos camaradas, el sistema no funcionará así, sólo son efectivos los mecanismos honestos de rehabilitación, el futuro notorio. ¿Por qué la URSS desnazificó más profundamente a la RDA? Sin campos de concentración, terror moral, expiación penitencial... ¿cómo fue la zona de ocupación estadounidense? El camarada Stalin ofreció a los alemanes una receta única: trate de identificarse con el ganador, para comprender sus metas y objetivos. 

A los alemanes orientales no se les inculcó un sentimiento de culpa y vergüenza, atribuyendo la responsabilidad a la propaganda total de los nacionalsocialistas, la responsabilidad mutua "en la sangre". Otra idea se colocó en las pancartas del nuevo estado: el legado de la lucha de los antifascistas alemanes, los combatientes de la resistencia. Se convirtieron en la columna vertebral del futuro liderazgo de la RDA. 

El esquema de rehabilitación era simple, como un huevo de Pascua: si apoyas al nuevo gobierno, trabajas honestamente o sirves... también eres un ganador. Y no un subhumano humillado por una derrota militar. Entonces, Alemania Oriental se deshizo de las ideas del revanchismo, aceptó con calma las ideas de rechazar la ideología nazi en la vida pública. 

Alemania Occidental fue menos afortunada, la bruma nazi de la conciencia de los alemanes fue aplastada por la "culpa", sometiendo a la RFA a una americanización total de la forma de vida. Dicho: Las ideas nacionales alemanas condujeron a una terrible derrota. Toma el nuestro, democrático del Nuevo Mundo, serás feliz. Sin una conciencia profunda, los perdedores comenzaron a identificarse con los ganadores. Pero la astucia de los anglosajones condujo a la pérdida total de la subjetividad estatal por parte de Alemania. 

¿Seremos capaces de llevar a cabo la desnazificación de Ucrania según los modelos soviéticos? Todavía no, los estigmas mismos están en pelusa liberal. En todo caso, los que están en el poder. Hasta que haya una "línea directa" de comunicación con el pueblo de Rusia, que en su timidez ha superado con creces a nuestras "pseudo-élites" en 55 días, hasta que una alternativa ideológica a una nueva forma de vida y el desarrollo de su se formula propio estado, es mejor no ir a la "plaza" con consejos. Mientras derrota al neonazismo en el campo de batalla, forja una nueva imagen del Guerrero Victorioso. Y luego como caerá la carta... 

*https://zen.yandex.ru/media/id/5ef8896c0d13dd78e21972de/chto-takoe-denacifikaciia-ot-v-do-z-6260d37122050d1c58860ef4?&*


----------



## apocalippsis (21 Abr 2022)

ja,ja,ja me parto se ve al periodista con los 4 gatos del dnr me supongo haciendo su paseito y como atacan a un edificio desde la distancia, al final se ve un momento como se reagrupan los chechenos en las puertas del edifico atacado, QUE COÑO PARIPE CHECHENO PARA ESO LES PAGAN, los otros pues mira de tirito en tirito, y en la distancia de seguridad...............


----------



## Guanotopía (21 Abr 2022)

O usan un túnel que les lleva a la plaza roja de Moscú y toman posesión.

Yo no sé si en serio la gente se cree que hay tropecientos túneles secretos de los que ni los servicios de inteligencia rusos, ni los habitantes de Mariupol tienen constancia, total, que sea una ciudad del Donetsk no tiene ninguna relevancia.

Rusia sólo tiene que dejar unos cuantos francotiradores o ametralladoras en cada salida y a pescar en un barril.


----------



## Plutarko (21 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿ Le habrán avisado al Antonio que Ucrania *no tiene puertos libres hoy día* ?  (Odessa está inaccesible por el bloqueo ruso, además no pueden ingresar buques con carga militar).
> 
> ¿A dónde enviará el buque?
> 
> ...



Va al norte de Polonia creo y de ahí en tren hasta la frontera.
Nadie mete un barco de esos en el mar negro. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## JoséBatallas (21 Abr 2022)

Kharkiv region: Troops are redeploying to the front to break into the Donbass(more "delegations" teams going to "negotiate" with president Zelenskiy)


----------



## pemebe (21 Abr 2022)

Сотрудники ФСБ россии участвующие в преступной деятельности страны-агрессора на территории Европы







gur.gov.ua





*No se si la lista es verdadera o no. Pero la noticia en si es engañosa.*

*TODOS los nombres están en oficinas de Moscú (que es Europa, pero no lo que se quiere decir con Europa).*


----------



## mazuste (21 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Un poco de Gila es que a estas alturas se pueda entrar en Kiev desde Polonia.



Contaban los ingleses, cuando fue el Boris a visitar al Zelensky, que el Jonhson
invirtió 11 horas entre la ida y la vuelta a Londres; yendo a Polonia en avión y
hasta Kiev en tren...
En Avión a Polonia 2+2 Horas
En tren hasta Kiev 7+7
No les salían las cuentas


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (21 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Pensé que lo habría borrado, pero no



Espero que algún bulgaro o ruso le saque las tripas mientras aún vocea y se lo da a comer a las hienas


----------



## JoséBatallas (21 Abr 2022)

Dirección Kharkov

Zelenski calienta que sales hijo de puta. Russia is coming...


----------



## Pato Sentado (21 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Informe #LVOV-#Rybar:
> 1-Todas las noches, de 23:00 a 5:00, la carretera de circunvalación alrededor de Lvov está llena de convoyes de equipo militar suministrado por los socios occidentales de #Ucrania.
> 2-Vehículos blindados y armas ligeras traídas a través de la frontera.
> 3-Desde allí, en MAZ, KRAZ y ZIL-131, se transportan a las regiones centrales._



Alguien h imprimido ese mapa antes de subirse a un Su34 e irse de excursión...


----------



## hartman (21 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> ucranianos en Polonia



estarian discutiendo desde el respeto y la tolerancia de esto:










Masacre de polacos en Volinia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Malevich (21 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Un presidente español debería escribir correctamente en español. Se escribe KIEV.


----------



## Arraki (21 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> O usan un túnel que les lleva a la plaza roja de Moscú y toman posesión.
> 
> Yo no sé si en serio la gente se cree que hay tropecientos túneles secretos de los que ni los servicios de inteligencia rusos, ni los habitantes de Mariupol tienen constancia, total, que sea una ciudad del Donetsk no tiene ninguna relevancia.
> 
> Rusia sólo tiene que dejar unos cuantos francotiradores o ametralladoras en cada salida y a pescar en un barril.



Willy pulido es un chiste ostia

Ayer dijo que los azovitas habian salido de azov en vehículos, fueron por mariupol hasta el puerto, recogieron a 500 marines que estaban escondidos y volvieron a la acería.

Le falta una nariz roja y una bocina en la mano.


----------



## Guanotopía (21 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo: Precisamente esta guerra nos ha unido a muchos "disidentes" y gente que piensa a "contra-corriente".
> 
> Yo mismo, nunca le habría dado un "Zanks" a personas como Dabuti, las cuales están muy lejos de mis ideas políticas, pero ahora se los doy.
> 
> ...



Es que hay que ser muy zote para no ver que Europa se está destruyendo por una guerra que ni le va le viene, mientras nuestro aliado y señor la jalea por su propio beneficio. 

Defender a la escoria ucronazi, viendo como se comportan con civiles y militares rusos, es directamente de hijos de puta desalmados.


----------



## mazuste (21 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Un presidente español debería escribir correctamente en español. Se escribe KIEV.



Si fuera presidente, todavía, pero como no lo es. Pos eso...o endemoniado...


----------



## CEMENTITOS (21 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Dirección Kharkov
> 
> Zelenski calienta que sales hijo de puta. Russia is coming...



Nuevo récord: dos meses circulando sin combustible.


----------



## JoséBatallas (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Guanotopía (21 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Acaso tienen los cochinorrusos javelines y nlaws?
> 
> Pues eso



Pues unos cuantos tienen, es lo que tiene que los ukronazis pierdan terreno y tropas.


----------



## McRotor (21 Abr 2022)

M. H. Carles Puigdemont. dijo:


> Vladi está enfermo. No vivirá más allá de 10 años más, como mucho.



El campechano hace 12 años le estirparon un o dos nodulos de los pulmones y parecia no iba durar...

...en estos 12 años se ha follado mas que todo el foro junto  

Esa gente tiene acceso a una sanidad que no somos capaces de imaginar.


----------



## Jikme (21 Abr 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Alguien h imprimido ese mapa antes de subirse a un Su34 e irse de excursión...



Excursión al suelo.


----------



## Jikme (21 Abr 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Alguien h imprimido ese mapa antes de subirse a un Su34 e irse de excursión...



Excursión al suelo


----------



## Snowball (21 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Un poco de Gila es que a estas alturas se pueda entrar en Kiev desde Polonia.



Todo se entiende mejor partiendo de la base de la operación Crimea 2.0 fallida


----------



## rober713 (21 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1032980



el termometro que utilizo es este y le veo cocinando a fuego lento, muy lento...que ostiazo se van a llevar 

$NYAD - NYSE - Advance-Decline Issues


----------



## Malevich (21 Abr 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> El campechano hace 12 años le estirparon un o dos nodulos de los pulmones y parecia no iba durar...
> 
> ...en estos 12 años se ha follado mas que todo el foro junto
> 
> Esa gente tiene acceso a una sanidad que no somos capaces de imaginar.



Y no digamos sus problemas de cadera, probablemente cáncer. Acordaos de los últimos mensajes de nochebuena apoyado en la mesa.


----------



## Snowball (21 Abr 2022)

JAG63 dijo:


> Carro ukro destruido en Volnovakha
> Ver archivo adjunto 1032978



Zartencita


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (21 Abr 2022)

(1) Zelensky anuncia la creación del DÍA FESTIVO de "LA VICTORIA DE KIEV" para celebrar anualmente el día en el que "los rusos huyeron como ratas" | Burbuja.info


----------



## SBrixton (21 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los periodistas, los "expertos", los analistas (los occidentales, me refiero)... dan vergüenza ajena. Se dedican a emitir juicios de valor, tirar de pensamiento ilusorio, a soltar paridas... y luego, después de quedar como el culo, ni se disculpan. Para qué, pensarán, si su público son en su mayoría borregos. Ya se han olvidado de sus sandeces.



La otra opcion que tienen es irse al paro, y el verdadero culpable, los Oligarcas de Occidente, pondran a otro hijoputa esquirol.


----------



## Epicii (21 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Сотрудники ФСБ россии участвующие в преступной деятельности страны-агрессора на территории Европы
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se refiere a agentes del FSB en el extranjero, lo que se dice popularmente "espias"


----------



## Impresionante (21 Abr 2022)

LO RECOMIENDO



Impresionante dijo:


> Muy buen video de Ucraniano hasta los cojones
> 
> . "Que Zelenski y su familia vengan aquí y se escondan en sótanos": Residente de Mariúpol arremete contra Kiev por permitir combates en ciudades (VIDEO)


----------



## Peineto (21 Abr 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Espero que algún bulgaro o ruso le saque las tripas mientras aún vocea y se lo da a comer a las hienas



Es lo que pasa cuando asesinan a varios jefes de Estado sin la menor consecuencia de ningún tipo para esta escoria. Ahora, si a cualquiera de nosotros se nos ocurre soltar esta sutil amenaza de magnicidio, nos convierten en carne de Doner Kebab sin el menor rubor. Ley... ja, ja y más ja.


----------



## Mabuse (21 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



-¿Que haces Pedro?
-Cosas, Dimitri cosas.
-¿Cosas nazis?
- Sí Dimitri, cosas nazis.


----------



## El-Mano (21 Abr 2022)

Especifica un poco más... es que hay varios .


----------



## JoséBatallas (21 Abr 2022)

Fuerzas rusas capturan el vehículo armado "Varta" que tomó parte en los ejercicios de la OTAN


----------



## Pato Sentado (21 Abr 2022)

JAG63 dijo:


> Cara de malota:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1032757



Las guardaespaldas femeninas de formación israelí son muy cotizadas en seguridad VIP privada, pero puede ser hasta una GEO española...


----------



## frangelico (21 Abr 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Todo se entiende mejor partiendo de la base de la operación Crimea 2.0 fallida



Qué operación?


----------



## Snowball (21 Abr 2022)

Tico?

Busca en YouTube Reportero de actualidad


----------



## JoséBatallas (21 Abr 2022)

Visto en Krasnodar (Rusia), (via @M_Simonyan)


----------



## Archimanguina (21 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> " Givi "One life live it .
> @txispyonelife
> 
> Voluntarios Rusos,(generalmente soldados retirados ) antes de ir al frente!! Los rusos tienen valores Ortodoxos, y por lo general son muy creyentes!! En Europa esos valores religiosos se an perdido, excepto la gente de avanzada edad !!



Son cosacos. Ya estan todos.


----------



## Snowball (21 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Qué operación?



Todo se planeo como un GOLPE DE ESTADO, al estilo de la toma de Crimea de 2014

Y contando con la posible participación de parte de las fuerzas armadas Ucranianas.

El sábado 26, Putin lo pidió públicamente a los mandos del ejército.

Pero la Guardia Nacional(paramilitares) llena de mercenarios y asesores OTAN frustró dicho golpe.

*Pasamos de una tibia respuesta de occidente(jueves y viernes) a las fuertes sanciones y envío de armamento*

Domingo 27, RUSIA ve totalmente frustrada la operación y saca musculo nuclear, tras comprobar cómo las columnas enviadas para la operación empezaban a ser machacadas sin piedad

Añado:

Nadie se acuerda día jueves 24 como un reportero de la CNN hablaba con los paracas rusos en Gostomel?

A mi me dio mucho que pensar...


----------



## JoséBatallas (21 Abr 2022)

Playa de Odessa.

















(no es Cataluña)


----------



## Señor X (21 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Brutal ironía cínica. Ni partership, ni security, ni por supuesto, peace.


----------



## Snowball (21 Abr 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Son cosacos. Ya estamos todos.



Podrías ampliar información?no se con quien hablas sobre los cosacos


----------



## NoRTH (21 Abr 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Podrías ampliar información?no se con quien hablas sobre los cosacos



+1


----------



## El Mercader (21 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Es que hay que ser muy zote para no ver que Europa se está destruyendo por una guerra que ni le va le viene, mientras nuestro aliado y señor la jalea por su propio beneficio.
> 
> Defender a la escoria ucronazi, viendo como se comportan con civiles y militares rusos, es directamente de hijos de puta desalmados.



El problema es que la guerra de la publicidad la tiene el gobierno americano ganada (en occidente).

Por ejemplo: Yo intento hacer ver a mis familiares como les engañan y les intento explicar lo que está pasando, y me dicen que soy un "inhumano" y un loco.

El otro día mi suegro (una persona a la que yo consideraba inteligente y con espíritu crítico) se fue a un restaurante ucraniano a donar dinero para "la causa ucraniana". Es imposible explicarles nada porque no admiten ninguna duda o sugerencia. Son NPC.

Solo podemos hacer una cosa: Tomad nota de las empresas que están detrás de esto, ayudando a la máquina propagandística y bélica de la OTAN: Google, Facebook, Twitter, Tesla, El Grupo Prisa, Atresmedia, etc. y no consumais sus productos y no compreis sus acciones. Es una medida muy pequeña pero aportamos nuestro granito de arena.


----------



## Arraki (21 Abr 2022)

Adam Delimkhanov realizó recientemente un interrogatorio de un nazi capturado, que anteriormente ocupaba una posición de tiro en la calle Azovstalskaya en la ciudad de Mariupol. El prisionero reveló detalles interesantes de las actividades delictivas de los militantes de los batallones nacionales en el territorio de la planta metalúrgica de Azovstal. Según el reo, la mayoría de la planta encerrada bajo los gruesos muros quiere salir de este territorio con una bandera blanca en la mano. Esta iniciativa no es acogida categóricamente por el mando actual de los batallones nacionales. Además, hay evidencia confirmada del asesinato de sus propios soldados que expresaron su deseo de deponer las armas.


----------



## quinciri (21 Abr 2022)

petroglifo dijo:


> Podemos descartar como culpables a los servicios secretos españoles, el metodo es sospechosamente, muy anglosajon



Hombre, una cosa es el brazo ejecutor, y otro los indirectos pero reales culpables y responsables que ordenan la ejecución.

Y te recuerdo que en la inspeccion de superyate de magnate ruso incautado en mallorca, aparecieron en la foto, e inspeccionandolo, no solo fuerzas de seguridad patrias, sino también personal del la CIA o FBI (no recuerdo). Y con emblemas , y, por tanto, sin menor disimulo.

Azemo unos putos secuaces dil capo ...  

Así que, ... viva la soberania española ! 

Vuelvo a meter el link de la masacre de lloret, y que no cuela como violencia doméstica o de genero.









La matança de Lloret: crim domèstic o mafiós? - 21 abril 2022


La investigació confia que l'anàlisi dels telèfons i la declaració del fill dels Protosenya aportin llum per aclarir si el pare és homicida i suïcida però tampoc descarten un triple crim emmascarat




www.elpuntavui.cat


----------



## Bocanegra (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## McRotor (21 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> UKRANAZIS en las playas catalanas. Que continúe el espectáculo por favor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mamadou y Mohammed la reeducaran en los valores Euronwopeos...

Vaya pais de mierda nos esta quedando...


----------



## Bocanegra (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## No tengo ni idea de nada. (21 Abr 2022)

La revista Ejércitos no es un panfleto de la OTAN como Yago de Cosas Militares,You Tube?.


----------



## golden graham (21 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> UKRANAZIS en las playas catalanas. Que continúe el espectáculo por favor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Han convertido europa en una carcel de estados unidos, todo lleno de negros, panchitos y bandas de nazis tatuados


----------



## Snowball (21 Abr 2022)

No tengo ni idea de nada. dijo:


> La revista Ejércitos no es un panfleto de la OTAN como Yago de Cosas Militares,You Tube?.



Mucho antes de comenzar la guerra, veía algún video que otro de estos ejpertos. 
Me olía algo cada vez que echaban pestes del material militar de origen europeo...


----------



## JoséBatallas (21 Abr 2022)

No paran los amigos de Sánchez.

Que no se olviden de enviar en el buque ese, junto con las armas, unas cuantas toneladas de cinta de embalar y film plástico.


----------



## torque_200bc (21 Abr 2022)

No tengo ni idea de nada. dijo:


> La revista Ejércitos no es un panfleto de la OTAN como Yago de Cosas Militares,You Tube?.



Yago no es 100% otanico, digamos 80%, pero hay ciertas cosas que se cuida mucho de decir a menudo en publico. La revista Ejércitos si que lo es. Pro OTAN y anti EU, pero las pocas veces que dejan de lado el hooliganismo dicen cosas que son esencialmente ciertas.

Es gente a la que hay que saber leer. Como todo.


----------



## Plutarko (21 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> UKRANAZIS en las playas catalanas. Que continúe el espectáculo por favor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No es por desilusionar. Pero por ahí rula la fuente original y es la playa de Odesa.

Por lo tanto aún con un poco de suerte puede pagar por lo de la casa de los sindicatos. 









На одесском пляже заметили туристку с татуировками свастики и Гитлера


На одесском пляже заметили девушку с необычными татуировками. Сзади на ней был рисунок свастики, а на руке – лицо, похожее на Адольфа Гитлера.




24tv.ua





Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Michael_Knight (21 Abr 2022)

¿Ha batido el récord de nuestro almirante?


----------



## aserejee (21 Abr 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Podrías ampliar información?no se con quien hablas sobre los cosacos



Creo que habla a los que llevamos un tiempo interesados en esto.

Yo entiendo que recuerda que los cosacos fueron los 1os en echar una mano en el donbass

Para ampliar información lee fuentes fiables, como burbuja  

Los 1os hilos de Ucrania, a partir de aqui:





Se está liando pardísima en Ucrania VII


Por si no hubiese suficiente miedo en el ambiente, ahora los maidanos sacan que los prorrusos querían hacer bombas sucias radioactivas. "SBU had seized a "potentially radioactive" substance weighing 1.5 kilograms in Chernivtsi Oblast, speculating that separatists may have been preparing to...




www.burbuja.info





(enlace a mi antiguo perfil) calopez ayudame a recuperarlo


----------



## JoséBatallas (21 Abr 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> No es por desilusionar. Pero por ahí rula la fuente original y es la playa de Odesa.
> 
> Por lo tanto aún con un poco de suerte puede pagar por lo de la casa de los sindicatos.
> 
> ...



Gracias. Edito.


----------



## Snowball (21 Abr 2022)

aserejee dijo:


> Creo que habla a los que llevamos un tiempo interesados en esto.
> 
> Yo entiendo que recuerda que los cosacos fueron los 1os en echar una mano en el donbass
> 
> ...



Si si me acuerdo de los cosacos 

Sobre todo de un viejo con barba blanca que debía de cenar todas las noches un carnero entero 

Por eso lo digo, si ese ataman y sus muchachos andan al lío


----------



## quinciri (21 Abr 2022)

¿ Le habrán avisado al Antonio que Ucrania *no tiene puertos libres hoy día* ?  (Odessa está inaccesible por el bloqueo ruso, además no pueden ingresar buques con carga militar).

CReo que perro sanches ya ha dicho en el video que el barco saldría hacia Polonia.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Guanotopía (21 Abr 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Han convertido europa en una carcel de estados unidos, todo lleno de negros, panchitos y bandas de nazis tatuados



Mejor descripción imposible.


----------



## NS 4 (21 Abr 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> Es imposible no creerla. Ahora, a ver qué forero tiene huevos a ponerle una dacha.



Lo que daria uno por cenar con Marija....


----------



## Snowball (21 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Lo que daria uno por cenar con Marija....



Bufff

Lo mismo te despiertas con un ak metido en el culo como no hayas sido suficientemente complaciente


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (21 Abr 2022)

Parece que una cosa son lo que informan los medios de "comunicación" y otra bien diferente es la realidad (una vez mas).




Kadyrov:"Estoy seguro de que a los soldados rusos, así como a los combatientes de las Repúblicas Populares de Lugansk y Donetsk, les esperan victorias aún más brillantes.


----------



## aserejee (21 Abr 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Si si me acuerdo de los cosacos
> 
> Sobre todo de un viejo con barba blanca que debía de cenar todas las noches un carnero entero
> 
> Por eso lo digo, si ese ataman y sus muchachos andan al lío



Yo entendía que no del lado ruso hasta que vi la foto, ahora entiendo mejor tu pregunta.

Según la prensa del lado ucraniano están en el lío desde el 1er minuto (yo estimo que para hacer olvidar nuestro apoyo a los nancis del frente). Dos ejemplos:









Sur le front du Donbass, les cosaques se battent de père en fils contre les forces russes: le récit de l’envoyé spécial du Figaro


REPORTAGE - Même si elles sont sans nul doute fatiguées et amoindries par ces semaines de guerre, les unités ukrainiennes du front du Donbass sont les plus aguerries.




www.lefigaro.fr













Cult of the Cossack Helps Explain Ukraine’s Resistance


Since Ukraine’s independence in 1991, a whole generation has grown up studying how their ancestors were starved to death on orders from Moscow.




www.nysun.com


----------



## Snowball (21 Abr 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> Es imposible no creerla. Ahora, a ver qué forero tiene huevos a ponerle una dacha.



Tiene la misma mirada que Carrie mathison


----------



## Snowball (21 Abr 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> Es imposible no creerla. Ahora, a ver qué forero tiene huevos a ponerle una dacha.


----------



## frangelico (21 Abr 2022)

Ellos creen ser una especie de suecos.


----------



## Archimanguina (21 Abr 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Podrías ampliar información?no se con quien hablas sobre los cosacos




Sé que son cosacos porque llevan el gorro típico con la parte de arriba roja con una cruz blanca delgada. Ademas uno de ellos lleva el pelo a lo cosaco (largo), con un pendiente.


----------



## SPQR (21 Abr 2022)

En Jarkov han realojado al camarado Zhukov a un sitio mas adecuado.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (21 Abr 2022)

Fuerte explosión cerca del área fortificada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Saltovka, región de Járkov.





La torre de televisión de #Mariupol , el punto más alto de la ciudad, ahora ondea la bandera de la República Popular de #Donetsk . Es el amanecer de una nueva era para el gran puerto del Mar de Azov.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (21 Abr 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Solo he querido enfatizar eso, frente a cualquier atisbo de insinuar una cruzada sacrosanta sobrenatural justificadora políticamente, algo que parece querer suscribir o preconizar alguno.



Históricamente los combatientes con mas moral y voluntad de vencer han sido los creyentes en "tonterías sobrenaturales" y es que la creencia en lo trascendente afecta al comportamiento humano de forma objetiva por mucho que se intente negar desde los medios oficiales .

Y el ejército ruso creo que está por otros objetivos , pero ya que lo insinúa a mi una cruzada contra la depravación moral y contra la cloaca intelectual y humana en que se ha convertido la Europa actual me parece una idea maravillosa y además una cruzada fanática y con espíritu purificador como deben ser las cruzadas....


----------



## pemebe (21 Abr 2022)

Jornada 57 de la invasión: la información del día 21 de abril sobre el conflicto


El ministro de Defensa ruso aseguró que sus fuerzas armadas han tomado el control de Mariúpol, aunque admitió que queda una bolsa de resistencia en la acería Azovstal, cuyo asalto ha cancelado Putin




www.elconfidencial.com





Las fuerzas rusas han capturado este jueves* 42 pueblos en la región oriental de Donetsk,* mientras que Ucrania ha asegurado que podría recuperarlos, según ha declarado una ayudante del jefe de gabinete del presidente *Volodimir Zelenski.* "Hoy se han añadido 42 pueblos a la lista de los que han sido ocupados", ha señalado Olena Symonenko. "Esto ha ocurrido hoy y puede ser que nuestras fuerzas *las recuperen mañana*", ha agregado.

Parece que hoy los rusos han dado un buen empujón. Ya veremos mañama si se lo devuelven los ucranianos


----------



## Impresionante (21 Abr 2022)

. "Si alguien murió repentinamente, es nuestro trabajo": El asesor del ministro del Interior de Ucrania anuncia la creación de un "Mossad ucraniano"


----------



## Julc (21 Abr 2022)

Con esa mierda de culo, es una subhumana en cualquier cultura.


----------



## quinciri (21 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> El problema es que la guerra de la publicidad la tiene el gobierno americano ganada (en occidente).
> 
> Por ejemplo: Yo intento hacer ver a mis familiares como les engañan y les intento explicar lo que está pasando, y me dicen que soy un "inhumano" y un loco.



A ver, lo de "ganar la guerra mediatica" no es ganar ninguna guerra, y la unica utilidad practica es la de demorar y alargar la lenta agonia del imperio del mal que gira en torno a lo del dolar.

Y lo de ganar la guerra mediatica y también, no es mas que seguir pastoreando a las ovejas mansas y no pensantes, y que seran mansas mientras no les mermen su habitual de ración de pienso,

ES decir, el pan y circo de toda la vida. Pero el problema vendrá cuando se empiece a mermar de manera drástica el pan, y siendo el circo cada vez más malo. Por ello imagino que habra que hacerlo de la manera lo más gradual posible, y para que no se revolucionen las ovejas y les de por pensar, o intuir que los están timando o engañando en cuanto a la realidad de los hechos.

Es decir también, que no se trata de "pensar contra corriente" (según has dicho) ni de "disidencias" fuera de la elemental logica de las cosas. Porque para pensar e interpretar la realidad, necesitas conocer antes todos los datos necesarios y para sacar por ti mismo una conclusión. Y esos datos no te los van a facilitar los mainstream media (todos comprados), y que como mucho te van a contar medias verdades, cuando no cosas directamente falsas. Y que con solo media verdad, ya estas tomando el pelo al que se supone intentas informar, .... Y supongo que para venderle, a la postre, la conclusión que ya esta precocinada , y para que no tenga que esforzarse la desinformada victima en sacar conclusiones por si mismo (y como debería ser).


----------



## Botones Sacarino (21 Abr 2022)

La artillería ucraniana sigue mascarando a los ruskis cuando son detectados por ls drones.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (21 Abr 2022)

La artillería ucraniana sigue mascarando a los ruskis cuando son detectados por los drones.


----------



## NPI (21 Abr 2022)

Jikme dijo:


> Excursión al suelo.



Tenemos a un nuevo  en el hilo.


----------



## NPI (21 Abr 2022)

Happy Mask Salesman dijo:


> (1) Zelensky anuncia la creación del DÍA FESTIVO de "LA VICTORIA DE KIEV" para celebrar anualmente el día en el que "los rusos huyeron como ratas" | Burbuja.info



Tenemos a otro  en el hilo.


----------



## MiguelLacano (21 Abr 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Solo he querido enfatizar eso, frente a cualquier atisbo de insinuar una cruzada sacrosanta sobrenatural justificadora políticamente, algo que parece querer suscribir o preconizar alguno.



CARMEN, para cualquier hombre creyente, encontrar refugio en su Fe siempre da fuerza y esperanza. Imagínate cuando sabes que puedes morir o algo peor. Es muy importante para el soldado poder expresar su alma religiosa y consultar con el sacerdote sus miedos y dudas, que don muchas y graves.


----------



## Sinjar (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## NPI (21 Abr 2022)

Y aquí tenemos a uno de los  más grandes del foro/hilo.


----------



## Sinjar (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## NPI (21 Abr 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Hombre, una cosa es el brazo ejecutor, y otro los indirectos pero reales culpables y responsables que ordenan la ejecución.
> 
> Y te recuerdo que en la inspeccion de superyate de magnate ruso incautado en mallorca, aparecieron en la foto, e inspeccionandolo, no solo fuerzas de seguridad patrias, sino también personal del la CIA o FBI (no recuerdo). Y con emblemas , y, por tanto, sin menor disimulo.
> 
> ...



Eran agentes del FBI @quinciri


----------



## Remequilox (21 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Jornada 57 de la invasión: la información del día 21 de abril sobre el conflicto
> 
> 
> El ministro de Defensa ruso aseguró que sus fuerzas armadas han tomado el control de Mariúpol, aunque admitió que queda una bolsa de resistencia en la acería Azovstal, cuyo asalto ha cancelado Putin
> ...



En esta fase III, ofensiva contenida del Donbass, el ejército ucraniano al parecer esta aprendiendo a combatir "caminando hacia atrás".
Tanto en la zona sur de Lugansk (Severodonetsk) como en el oeste de Donetsk, si la acometida es fuerte, se repliegan de forma ordenada.
Eso no se vio en el sur de Donetsk (Volnovaja y Mariúpol), lo que llevó a cercamientos y exterminio.
O han cambiado de táctica (a hostias aprendes), o es que entre estos contingentes no tienen azovitas (comisarios políticos del autoexterminio con tal de matar un ruso más).

La capacidad ofensiva y de contragolpe la veo muy limitada. 
El "cerco" del contingente ruso de Izyum que nos avisaba Arestovich (y algún que otro forero entusiasta), me parece que se ha quedado en menos que nada. Y la táctica de pseudoinsurgencia (infitración de pelotones en la retaguardia rusa con la guardia baja), que tanto vimos en la primera semana en la zona de Kiev, ya no les resulta. Este es otro teatro de operaciones, y las consignas tácticas de los rusos son otras. 
V era V. 
Z es Z.


----------



## NPI (21 Abr 2022)

No tengo ni idea de nada. dijo:


> La revista Ejércitos no es un panfleto de la OTAN como Yago de Cosas Militares,You Tube?.



@No tengo ni idea de nada.  Guerra en Ucrania XVI


----------



## SanRu (21 Abr 2022)

Yo también, a ambas cosas, pero en mi caso no sería para follármela, sino para que deje de jodernos con sus putas mierdas de políticas


----------



## NPI (22 Abr 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> En Jarkov han realojado al camarado Zhukov a un sitio mas adecuado.



Y aquí tenemos a otro


----------



## EUROPIA (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Peineto (22 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



¿Quedaría bien envuelta en cinta de embalar?


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (22 Abr 2022)

Una cosa. Si le zumban a un transporte militar de un país OTAN se activa el artículo 5?


----------



## willbeend (22 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiene tetas y un coño peludo en la boca...


----------



## NPI (22 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Tenemos a un nuevo  en el hilo.



29 y nini.


----------



## alfonbass (22 Abr 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> No me lo digas, el problema de la UE son los impuestos, las paguitas, las pensiones de jubilación, el exceso de derechos que tienen los trabajadores, la inmigración, el intervencionismo estatal, las trabas al libre abuso y a la libre explotación al libre emprendimiento..., en una palabra la socialdemocracia.
> 
> ¡¡Pero, ojo, a ver si os creéis que Putin es de izquierdas!!.
> 
> Pues yo no sé si Putin es de izquierdas o de derechas, ni me preocupa, pero si sé que sus enemigos son todos de derechas.



Al mundo le es completamente indiferente quienes consideres tus enemigos, lo que está (o debería de estar muy claro) es que la libertad económica, individual y de elección debería estar por encima de cualquier otra cosa, por moralidad y porque está demostrada como la mejor opción y más prospera, el resto....ya no me meto


----------



## NS 4 (22 Abr 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1032618



Acabamos siendo carne de cañon...a mayor gloria de la perfida...

Triste destino el que nos aguarda...llevo un tiempo intuyendolo...viendolo venir.


----------



## alfonbass (22 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No lo hace porque la unión europea y USA están completamente desquiciados debido a su mentalidad "Woke" la cual antepone los sentimientos frente e la razón. La intelectualidad y la estrategia en Europa ya murieron hace tiempo.
> 
> Si Rusia corta el gas y el petróleo, al día siguiente tendrías a millones de Wokes en Europa presionando a los politicos pidiendo la guerra total con Rusia.
> 
> ...



No es así realmente....Rusia también necesita vender, de hecho, tiene la misma dependencia en cuanto a ventas que la UE en cuanto a la compra de gas....
Me dirás que puede vender a China, y es cierto, pero no tiene la infraestructura para hacerlo mañana (al menos no la misma que hacia Europa)

La razón es esa, estamos cogidos de los huevos ambos dos


----------



## Epicii (22 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Una cosa. Si le zumban a un transporte militar de un país OTAN se activa el artículo 5?



Depende mas de "donde" lo hagan, mas que de "quien" conduzca el vehículo
Estoy seguro que ya han muerto varios "asesores" OTAN, pero siendo territorio ucraniano, nadie puede alegar el art 5.


----------



## Epicii (22 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No es así realmente....Rusia también necesita vender, de hecho, tiene la misma dependencia en cuanto a ventas que la UE en cuanto a la compra de gas....
> Me dirás que puede vender a China, y es cierto, pero no tiene la infraestructura para hacerlo mañana (al menos no la misma que hacia Europa)
> 
> La razón es esa, estamos cogidos de los huevos ambos dos



Exacto, si Rusia todavía no corto el gas a Europa, es porque no hay gasoducto a China...
Pero tal vez para el próximo invierno lo tengan...los Chinos son rápidos para construir


----------



## circodelia2 (22 Abr 2022)

Residente de Mariúpol arremete contra Kiev.. | RT en Español | VK


Residente de Mariúpol arremete contra Kiev por permitir combates en ciudades




m.vk.com


----------



## Teuro (22 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo: Precisamente esta guerra nos ha unido a muchos "disidentes" y gente que piensa a "contra-corriente".
> 
> Yo mismo, nunca le habría dado un "Zanks" a personas como Dabuti, las cuales están muy lejos de mis ideas políticas, pero ahora se los doy.
> 
> ...



No niego lo que dice, pero de ahí a apoyar la acción de un régimen dictatorial en una expansión nacionalista mediante derecho de conquista para ampliar "lebensraum" y hacer limpieza étnica, pues no se. Vamos a tener que hablar con Calopez para que cambie el que fue en su día burbuja.info a cuñados.info o terraplanistas.info.

El apoyo de China a esta sinrazon se debe únicamente a que comparte el odio hacia EEUU de Rusia.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (22 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Acabamos siendo carne de cañon...a mayor gloria de la perfida...
> 
> Triste destino el que nos aguarda...llevo un tiempo intuyendolo...viendolo venir.



Excesiva exposición para mi gusto. Tenemos mucho que perder y poco que ganar. Es evidente que alguien está presionando para condicionar nuestra posición, pero considero que podríamos salvar tal situación un poco más de perfil.


----------



## mirkoxx (22 Abr 2022)

*Notamos un cambio cardinal en las tácticas de nuestras tropas.*

La ofensiva de las subunidades se lleva a cabo exclusivamente después de la supresión del fuego de las fuerzas enemigas. Si se detecta al menos alguna actividad enemiga, los sistemas de artillería, aviación y lanzallamas pesados funcionan nuevamente. De hecho, el avance ya está sobre las posiciones derrotadas con mínima resistencia.

Cuando se establece el hecho de que los nazis mantienen rehenes, no se aplica fuego a estas posiciones, los militantes son llevados al "ring" y bloqueados hasta la rendición voluntaria. En consecuencia, si algo les sucede a los rehenes, los nazis simplemente son destruidos. En este caso, los propios militantes se convierten en rehenes de su comportamiento.

Digan lo que digan, el papel de la infantería y las fuerzas especiales en el conflicto sigue siendo clave. Durante la ofensiva, los sistemas de aviación, artillería y misiles cumplen la función de apoyo, asegurando la destrucción remota del enemigo.

Las armas de alta precisión operan en instalaciones clave en la retaguardia y en los puestos de mando, paralizando el control y la maniobra de las tropas, privando al enemigo de suministros, así como de la posibilidad de reponerlos.

Dichos enfoques no brindan un avance instantáneo, pero brindan un avance seguro con pérdidas mínimas.

Aparentemente, el enemigo no contaba con esto. Finalmente, se enfrentó a una excavadora imparable. Los patrocinadores occidentales también se sienten desesperanzados. La selectividad y la distancia, combinadas con la cautela, rompen los estereotipos establecidos, dejando sin posibilidad de victoria al enemigo. 

Lo anterior recuerda mucho a las tácticas ofensivas de las Fuerzas Armadas Sirias en el norte de Hama y el sur de Idlib con el apoyo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia, especialmente en las batallas por el saliente de El-Latamin, donde la defensa de los militantes fue triturada en el mismo estilo. Veamos cómo funciona a largo plazo en un teatro más grande.








Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Arraki (22 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo: Precisamente esta guerra nos ha unido a muchos "disidentes" y gente que piensa a "contra-corriente".
> 
> Yo mismo, nunca le habría dado un "Zanks" a personas como Dabuti, las cuales están muy lejos de mis ideas políticas, pero ahora se los doy.
> 
> ...



Tengo que darte la razón. En este tema estoy coincidiendo ideológicamente con personas a 180 grados de mi ideología y me parece una oportunidad de entendernos porque coincidimos en un objetivo mayor.

Lo único en lo que no te doy la razón es en lo de los nazis. Esos están todos con Azov cosa de la que me alegro.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Abr 2022)

Pedro Sánchez desvela a Vladimir Putin el buque militar que lleva las armas a Ucrania


Discrepante Libre dijo:


> *En la Armada no dan crédito: Sánchez desvela a Putin el buque militar que lleva las armas a Ucrania*
> Ahora por precaución la tontada de la Antonia habrá hecho que hayan tenido que descargar la mercancia militar y llevarlo en otro barco.....





*VAYA VAYA TRIBOGA*















*CUIDADO ANTONIO*

GOYIM KNOWS 

* SHUT IT DOWN*






Ayyyyy Antoniaaaaaaa que jartaaaaaaaaaaa de reirrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!


Pedro Sánchez desvela a Vladimir Putin el buque militar que lleva las armas a Ucrania En la Armada no dan crédito: Sánchez desvela a Putin el buque militar que lleva las armas a Ucrania Ahora por precaución la tontada de la Antonia habrá hecho que hayan tenido que descargar la mercancia...




www.burbuja.info











​


----------



## Teuro (22 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Los que aceptan que Biden es un eslabón del aparato norteamericano, son incapaces de entender que en Rusia también existe un potente aparato estatal.
> Además ese eslabón presidencial es más fuerte en Rusia.



No da esa impresión. Cuando el PCCC si que había un "aparato" tras la presidencia, pero aquí me da la impresión que los generales y los ministros se hacen pipi si Putin los mira con mala cara. Es una autocracia personalista de manual, la única forma de deponerlo es que alquien le traiciones por la espalda, no hay posibilidad de distitución, moción de censura, etc. Lo más reciente que se me ocurre en Europa parecido a Putin son Ceausescu, Franco, Hitler, Musolini, Tito, ...


----------



## quinciri (22 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Una cosa. Si le zumban a un transporte militar de un país OTAN se activa el artículo 5?



Solo no se va a activar. Luego, la cuestion es a ver quien tiene huevos de activarlo.


----------



## Roedr (22 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo: Precisamente esta guerra nos ha unido a muchos "disidentes" y gente que piensa a "contra-corriente".
> 
> Yo mismo, nunca le habría dado un "Zanks" a personas como Dabuti, las cuales están muy lejos de mis ideas políticas, pero ahora se los doy.
> 
> ...



bueno, bueno... no nos dejemos llevar. Yo una vez recibí un Zanks de Dabuti y aún no me recuperado del estupor.


----------



## amcxxl (22 Abr 2022)

Localizacion de los puentes sobre el Dnieper controlados por Ucrania

жд мост= puente ferroviario
ГЭС= paso sobre una central hidroelectrica







ÚLTIMA HORA – Scott Ritter, ex oficial de inteligencia de la Marina de los EE. UU. y ex inspector jefe de armas de la ONU para Irak da la voz de alarma sobre la presunta captura de Gonzalo Lira por parte de la unidad Azov Nazi Kraken en Kharkov, #Ucrania.


----------



## Teuro (22 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si es que da igual a quien votes o las ideas políticas que tengas: España lleva intervenida por el gobierno americano y británico desde hace cien años. Absolutamente ningún partido político / líder asciende sin el permiso de estos dos.
> 
> Ni siquiera el pueblo americano es libre de elegir quién le gobierna: Gobierna el complejo militar-industrial y wall street. Es la dictadura del mal.
> Los propios americanos son el pueblo más manipulado y engañado de la historia.
> ...



España lleva sin hacer política propia desde hace más de 300 años, que los políticos atienden más a intereses extranjeros que propios, no te quito la razón, que el principal escollo para acabar con esa situación es la propia población española, es absolutamente cierto. Así que, en cierto modo, España tiene el gobierno que se merece.


----------



## Epicii (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (22 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Exacto, si Rusia todavía no corto el gas a Europa, es porque no hay gasoducto a China...
> Pero tal vez para el próximo invierno lo tengan...los Chinos son rápidos para construir



Hasta el próximo invierno pueden pasar muchas cosas, seguramente hace 4 meses, pocos imaginaban lo de ahora mismo


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (22 Abr 2022)

t.me/karaulny/377313


----------



## crocodile (22 Abr 2022)

El perro otanico Borrell enrrabiado porque la Unión Euroyankee no puede aún prescindir de gas y petróleo rudo, jodete hiena.

Según Borrell, la UE aún no tiene planes de introducir restricciones centralizadas en el suministro de petróleo ruso, ya que varios estados miembros han amenazado con bloquear tal decisión si se somete a votación.

According to Borrell, the EU still has no plans to introduce centralized restrictions on Russian oil supply, as several member states have threatened to block such a decision if it is put to a vote.

▫@ENTRE_GUERRAS▫


----------



## Castellano (22 Abr 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Todo se planeo como un GOLPE DE ESTADO, al estilo de la toma de Crimea de 2014
> 
> Y contando con la posible participación de parte de las fuerzas armadas Ucranianas.
> 
> ...



Los blindados y tanques rusos se paraban hasta en los semáforos, pasos de cebra y hacían los cedas y los stop incluso.

Las tropas hasta discutían amablemente con viejas que les decían que se volvieran a Rusia.

Efectivamente parecía una invasión tipo Budapest 1956 o Praga 1968, con pocos tiros, simplemente para cambiar de gobierno.

Pero Zelenski no renunció, y los ucronazis se pusieron a defenderse con saña de los rusos.

Porque a nadie se le ocurre atacar Kiev con tan poca tropa y potencia de fuego como llevaron los rusos (solo con paracas y sin bombardeos previos), salvo que se prevea una rendición casi pactada


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (22 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Exacto, si Rusia todavía no corto el gas a Europa, es porque no hay gasoducto a China...
> Pero tal vez para el próximo invierno lo tengan...los Chinos son rápidos para construir




Sí existe ese gaseoducto hacia China.
Tengo entendido que el gas que se exporta a Europa no puede derivarse directamente a China, porque son dos infraestructuras independientes e inconexas.


----------



## Julc (22 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Una cosa. Si le zumban a un transporte militar de un país OTAN se activa el artículo 5?



Se activa el 5, por el culo te la...


----------



## Honkler (22 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo: Precisamente esta guerra nos ha unido a muchos "disidentes" y gente que piensa a "contra-corriente".
> 
> Yo mismo, nunca le habría dado un "Zanks" a personas como Dabuti, las cuales están muy lejos de mis ideas políticas, pero ahora se los doy.
> 
> ...



Tal cual. Y si, también algún thanks a dabuti le he dado


----------



## Azote87 (22 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Pedro Sánchez desvela a Vladimir Putin el buque militar que lleva las armas a Ucrania
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La presi alemana cada día se parece más a gollum


----------



## amcxxl (22 Abr 2022)

Salimos del sótano a buscar agua, un francotirador empezó a dispararnos. ¿El francotirador vio que erais civiles? -Sí.. Le disparó en la pierna, le machacó el hueso.. ¿Por qué no fuiste al hospital? -dijeron los soldados ucranianos- Si sales, te mataremos..


“Terminarán sus vidas allí no como héroes, sino como ratas”, el veterano de Alpha calificó la decisión de Putin de cancelar el asalto a Azovstal como absolutamente correcta y sugirió cuánto tiempo podría resistir la gente de Azov en las catacumbas. 
Subcomandante retirado del Grupo A Sergei Goncharov 


Antes de los jojoles, nadie había estropeado así las estatuas de Europa. 
Ni siquiera refugiados de África. 
Khokhols pintó los colores de la bandera ucraniana en la estatua de Donatello en la Piazza della Signoria en Florencia. 


Demolición del monumento a Zoya Kosmodemyanskaya en Chernigov. 
Que gente tan enferma.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (22 Abr 2022)

Acabo de ver la siguiente rueda de prensa de Zelensky del 28 de enero. Interesante de escuchar a la luz de los acontecimientos.

*El presidente ZELENSKI pide a la OTAN "decir abiertamente" si UCRANIA ingresará en el bloque | RTVE*


Spoiler


----------



## mirkoxx (22 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Localizacion de los puentes sobre el Dnieper controlados por Ucrania
> 
> жд мост= puente ferroviario
> ГЭС= paso sobre una central hidroelectrica




*Complementando la imagen:

Puentes sobre el Dnieper: dónde golpear para cortar el suministro de tropas en el este de Ucrania*

La barrera natural en Ucrania es el río Dnieper, que divide el país en 2 partes. Las principales hostilidades (con la excepción del frente Nikolaev-Kherson) tienen lugar en el territorio del este de Ucrania (margen izquierda).

En consecuencia, la agrupación más activa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se encuentra en el margen izquierdo, y la infraestructura de transporte (puentes) existentes sobre el río Dniéper se utiliza para abastecerla.

*Hasta la fecha, el río Dniéper está atravesado por 25 puentes:*
_*▪*_ *9* puentes de carretera (2 de los cuales también se utilizan como puente de metro);
_*▪*_ *6* puentes están afiliados a centrales hidroeléctricas (algunos puentes tienen vías férreas);
_*▪*_ *4* puentes ferroviarios;
_*▪*_ *7* puentes combinados (carretera y férrea);
_*▪*_ *1* puente peatonal.

*De estos, solo tres son controlados por las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia.*

Las rutas de transporte que pasan por las centrales hidroeléctricas deben bloquearse *mediante ataques en los cruces sobre las esclusas* cuando sea necesario (un puente parte de una central hidroeléctrica en el Dnieper simplemente necesita ser destruido).

*Aunque el puente Podolsko-Voskresensky* en Kiev aún no se ha completado, las fotografías muestran que su estado técnico *permite transportar* equipos y personal de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a través de él.

Una pregunta aparte sobre el *puente peatonal en Kiev*: definitivamente es imposible transportar equipos a través de él, solo personal. Se puede considerar la conveniencia de preservarlo para las necesidades de los habitantes de Kiev (o no y también ser destruido).

Es necesario adoptar el enfoque más responsable para proteger los puentes que están controlados por las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas: la destrucción de estos puentes en realidad cortará el suministro de nuestro grupo de tropas en la orilla derecha del Dniéper y creará amenazas para la defensa de *Kherson*. Y se necesita tiempo para construir cruces de pontones.

*▪Puentes de carretera:*
_*➖*_Puente del metro - 50.442501, 30.563779
_*➖*_Puente de carretera T0412 - 48.534451, 34.595396
_*➖*_Puente Patton - 50.426439, 30.579051
_*➖*_Puente Podolsko-Voskresensky - 50.472893, 30.534585
_*➖*_Puente Norte - 50.490727, 30.535890
_*➖*_Puente central - 48.475458, 35.055637
_*➖*_Puente Sur (Dnepropetrovsk) - 48.410023, 35.095007
_*➖*_Puente Sur (Kiev) — 50.395044, 30.587853

*▪Puentes ferroviarios:*
_*➖*_puente ferroviario Struve - 50.415300, 30.581998
_*➖*_Puente Merefo-Kherson - 48.467118, 35.082528
_*➖*_Puente ferroviario Petrovski - 50.483749, 30.541933

*▪Hidropuentes:*
_*➖*_Dniéper HPP - 47.870910, 35.082297
_*➖*_HPP de Kanev - 49.762001, 31.465413
_*➖*_HPP de Kiev - 50.589581, 30.506533
_*➖*_Central hidroeléctrica Kremenchug - 49.073305, 33.250628
_*➖*_HPP Sredneprovskaya - 48.546577, 34.540022

*▪Puentes peatonales:*
_*➖*_Puente del parque - 50.456628, 30.534055

*▪Puentes combinados:*
_*➖*_Puente Amur - 48.485541, 35.025935
_*➖*_Puente atirantado — 47.842485, 35.085464
_*➖*_Puente Darnitsky - 50.415142, 30.583059
_*➖*_Puente Kaydak - 48.497858, 34.965484
_*➖*_Puente Kriukovskiy - 49.051567, 33.424058
_*➖*_Puente Preobrazhensky - 47.845719, 35.084378 (golpeado el 21 de abril, condición técnica desconocida )
_*➖*_Presa de Cherkasy — 49.479441, 32.039883









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me




[/QUOTE]


----------



## amcxxl (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## El-Mano (22 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Una cosa. Si le zumban a un transporte militar de un país OTAN se activa el artículo 5?



Parece ser que una buena parte, lo hacen de noche y en vehículos civiles. De hecho, se dice que se quedaron sorprendidos de que les cazaran los almacenes en leopolis, les destrozaron armamento antitanques y etc para un mes de uso.

Sencillamente... si puedes elegir, mejor dejarlos pasar, que almacenen, y vuelas todo el almacén.


----------



## quinciri (22 Abr 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


>



Creo que es incuestionable que no queda otra que partir la actual Ucrania en dos.


----------



## Top5 (22 Abr 2022)

Gisbert ha puesto sus cojones sobre la mesa. Se los ha pasado a todos por la piedra.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (22 Abr 2022)

Según podemos leer en prensa, *Valery Zakharov* es uno de los hombres del Kremlin en RCA y hombre de confianza del oligarca ruso *Yevgeny Prigozhin*.




















La prensa occidental es mucho más pesimista respecto de la presencia de militares rusos en África. Aquí un ejemplo en _The Sun_, británico.

*07.05.2021*

Escribe Hana Carter.

Putin’s Wagner Group mercenaries ‘killed kids, raped and tortured women'
*Putin’s Wagner Group mercenaries ‘killed kids, raped and tortured women ‘like animals’ & executed men in mosques’*

En el artículo incluyen un mapa donde se muestra la supuesta actividad del Grupo Wagner, particularmente en África.


Spoiler












Aquí cada cual te cuenta su particular película de monstruos y vampiros. Lo peor de todo es que tal vez sean ciertas o parcialmente ciertas esas historias, tanto las que provienen de un bloque como las que provienen de otros bloques, tanto las que señalan a los monstruos rusos como las que señalan a los monstruos americanos o franceses, por poner tres ejemplos. No hablemos ya de corporaciones privadas. Y esto es el mundo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Abr 2022)

*El presidente ZELENSKI pide a la OTAN "decir abiertamente" si UCRANIA ingresará en el bloque | RTVE*


Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Acabo de ver la siguiente rueda de prensa de Zelensky del 28 de enero. Interesante de escuchar a la luz de los acontecimientos.







​


----------



## amcxxl (22 Abr 2022)

Batallas posicionales en primera línea Kherson-Nikolaev En Nikolaev fuertes explosiones están tronando. Puedes escuchar el trabajo del MLRS. 


¡Caza nocturna épica! 


Los "voluntarios" croatas se encuentran entre los militantes de Azov bloqueados en el territorio de la empresa Azovstal en Mariupol, hay al menos cuatro de ellos, informa Slobodna Dalmacija, citando una fuente. 


La insignia de la Academia Turca de Fuerzas Terrestres, que se encuentra en Ankara. Encontrado en uno de los cadáveres de un militante ucraniano o transucraniano en Mariupol. También es posible que fuera un instructor turco.


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)

*«El anciano exhausto literalmente se arrastra fuera del territorio de los nazis de Azov en Mariupol. Da miedo», Reporta Murad Gazdiev, RT. "Ni siquiera pienses en salir. Dispararemos a matar. Y no importa a quién”, dijeron los militares ucranianos.





*

Al final simplemente se arrastró hacia los combatientes de la República Popular de Donetsk. «Miren, ucranianos, lo que están haciendo sus héroes nazis. Aquí está su "gloria"», comenta el periodista Gazdiev.

*




*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Abr 2022)

dedicado al palanganato


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Abr 2022)

Atencion a la ASTUCIA del Khan, deja que ucrania gaste toneladas de luz en mantener congelados los cadaveres orcos:



AJEDREZ


----------



## amcxxl (22 Abr 2022)

Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron un helicóptero Mi-8 ucraniano en dirección a Zaporozhye. 


Posiciones ocupadas de la brigada 95 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. ¡Cuidado +18! 


Destrucción de un puesto de control nacionalista y una piragua con personal en las afueras del pueblo de Zelenaya Dolina. TCC 

Pindos (yankees) escriben que solo hoy en Ucrania han entrado 8 BTG


Se llevaron a cabo al menos tres ataques con misiles en instalaciones de infraestructura ferroviaria en el distrito Novomoskovsky de Dnepropetrovsk (Dnipro


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (22 Abr 2022)

Así pensando un poco, a veces pienso, sobre cuanto pueden aguantar en los sótanos de Azovstal, pues creo que no muchoy no es porque no se pueda aguantar un aislamiento durante largo tiempo,, sino por la falta de objetivos, la desesperación y el no poder comunicarse salvo con los asediadores para mi las causas psicologicas prevalecen sobre la matariales.

No sabemos cuantos alimentos tienen.
Sabemos que tienen agua pero no mucho.
Mi idea si tienen electricidad, pero no lo creo, puede ser que tiren de algún pequeño generador.

Para mantener la salud psicología se necesita un objetivo claro, no lo tienen salvo la rendición.
Necesitan medicinas para los heridos y puede que drogas los que son adictos.
Necesitan limpiarse y limpiar la ropa, no creo que tenga mudas de recambio y si las tienen también estarán hechas unos zorros,
La iluminación es vital, o linternas o generadores eléctricos, no creo que tengas demasiadas pilas o gasóleo para los generadores.

Un sinfín de pequeños detalles que en pruebas de aislamiento humano se tienen en cuenta y pueden resistir, por ejemplo, la Estación Internacional Espacial, las pruebas que se han realizado para los viajes a marte y otras muchas más, pero todo gira en las comunicaciones, tanto de las interrelaciones entre miembros como con el exterior, bajo tierra los móviles no funcionan.









MARS-500 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




...
*Psychological effects[edit]*
According to official results, the crew of 520-day isolation underwent the trial as a single unit. No interpersonal conflicts were noted, nor were any situations that would require interrupting or delaying any aspect of the project.[35] The difficulties encountered during the performance of some complicated activities were overcome by the crew together. Cultural differences and language difficulties did not bear any significant influence. Friendly and constructive communication is said to have prevailed throughout the experiment. The crew spent time together, watching films in different languages, and used such recreational activities as an opportunity to discuss the films and interact socially.

The crew prepared surprises for birthdays, major state holidays, and informal holidays (on 31 October, they celebrated Halloween). Some crew members increased the time spent on individual activities, which did not hamper communication or interaction. No language, social, or cultural barriers were observed, and the mission commander exercised his authority as both a formal and informal leader.

Later in the experiment, the crew spent more time in bed or engaged in personal activity. The crew's overall activity levels plummeted in the first three months, and continued to fall for the next year. On their return journey, they spent 700 hours more in bed than on the outward journey. Four of the members suffered from sleep and psychological issues. One crew member slept very badly, suffered chronic sleep deprivation, and accounted for the majority of mistakes made on a computer test used to measure concentration and alertness.[36]


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## ccartech (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)

Vehículo blindado "Tigr-M" con armadura local adicional y protección del tirador en el área de la operación especial.


----------



## Salamandra (22 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Exacto, si Rusia todavía no corto el gas a Europa, es porque no hay gasoducto a China...
> Pero tal vez para el próximo invierno lo tengan...los Chinos son rápidos para construir



Imposible tanto, un gaseoducto mínimo 5 años.


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)

Más trofeos de guerra. Suma y sigue.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (22 Abr 2022)

Vamos a relajar la noche


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)

Algunas fotos random


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Abr 2022)

que sotanos? si acaban de volar por los aires un tanque y un bmp en plena zona residencial

seguid desinformando a los orcos de que pueden ir tan tranquilos por mariupol, que peude pasar?



Alvin Red dijo:


> Así pensando un poco, a veces pienso, sobre cuanto pueden aguantar en los sótanos de Azovstal, pues creo que no muchoy no es porque no se pueda aguantar un aislamiento durante largo tiempo,, sino por la falta de objetivos, la desesperación y el no poder comunicarse salvo con los asediadores para mi las causas psicologicas prevalecen sobre la matariales.
> 
> No sabemos cuantos alimentos tienen.
> Sabemos que tienen agua pero no mucho.
> ...


----------



## Alvin Red (22 Abr 2022)

En los USA están preocupados por los fertilizantes, la temporada de siembra se esta acabando y no han llegado los embarcos de fertilizantes (via tren).









Surging Fertilizer Costs Are Pushing Food Prices Higher


Given the uncertainty of the Russia-Ukraine conflict, high fertilizer—and food—prices may be here to stay.




www.barrons.com












Loss of fertilizer supplies from Russia feeds food inflation, benefits other producers


Fertilizer costs have roughly doubled from a year ago as the war in Ukraine disrupted the flow of supplies from Russia, the world’s largest exporter of the...




www.marketwatch.com


----------



## Alvin Red (22 Abr 2022)

Cortesía del Foro Americano, se ve que ahí también se queman cosas, sobre todo en el sector alimentación.

Several very large food processing plants in the US have blown up/burned down recently:

1) 4/19/22 - Fire destroyed Azure Standard headquarters in Oregon, the largest independent food distributor in the US
2) 4/14/22 - Taylor Farms packaging building in Salinas, CA deemed a total loss
3) 4/13/22 - Plane crashes into Idaho potato and food processing plant
4) 4/11/22 - Crews battled fire for 16 hours at East Conway Beef and Pork, New Hampshire
5) 3/31/22 - Massive warehouse fire at large fresh onion packing facility Rio Fresh in south Texas
6) 3/24/22 - Massive Potato Processing Plant Fire Burns In Belfast, Maine
7) 3/19/22 - Fire destroys Walmart distribution center, Plainfield Indiana




3/19/22 - 50,000 lb of food destroyed after fire ripped through Maricopa, AZ Food Pantry
9) 2/22/22 - 7 Injured in Explosion as Fire Engulfs Shearer's Food Plant, Hermiston Oregon
10) 2/16/22 - Louis Dreyfus reports fire at largest U.S. soy processing plant, Claypool Indiana
11) 1/14/22 - Explosion and Fire Reported at Cargill-Nutrena Feed Mill, Lecompte, LA

Other:
a) 4/18/22 - Union Pacific significantly cuts fertilizer shipments during spring planting season
b) 27 million chickens and turkeys - and counting - are being culled because of bird flu
There were several fires at fertilizer plants as well as what you listed. North Carolina, on Tuesday, February 1. . Monday March 1 at Nutrien Ag Solutions, 1101 Midvale Road, Sunnyside Fire Chief Ken Anderson said. Firefighters and a HAZMAT crew were sent to the Nutrien Ag Solutions fertilizer plant in Leoti, KS after a blaze broke out at the facility Tuesday afternoon April 20.
columbiagorgenews.com/fire-destroys-azure-standard-headquarter-facility/article_7df4657c-c03e-11ec-a8c2-5f88e266c6db.html
2) https://www.columbiagorgenews.com/fi...8e266c6db.html
3) https://kion546.com/news/2022/04/13/...ms-in-salinas/
4) https://www.idahostatesman.com/news/...260423897.html
5) https://www.wmur.com/article/crews-b...41222/39707759
6) https://boston.cbslocal.com/2022/03/...obscot-mccrum/
7) https://theproducenews.com/texas/rio...warehouse-fire




https://www.cnn.com/2022/03/19/us/in...ire/index.html
9) https://www.azfamily.com/2022/03/29/...a-food-pantry/
10) https://www.reuters.com/business/ene...nt-2022-02-16/
11) https://www.powderbulksolids.com/foo...rena-feed-mill
a) https://www.newsweek.com/7-injured-e...-miles-1681614
b) https://www.lawenforcementtoday.com/catastrophic-for-amer


----------



## ZARGON (22 Abr 2022)

Ojala se confirme. Es lo que tendrian que haber hecho desde el primer dia. Mas vale tarde que nunca.
Que los burocratas dejen trabajar a los militares de una vez.

Parece que mi conjetura anterior es cierta: RAIL WAR.S. Esta tarde, Rusia comenzó a implementar un plan para el "corte" ferroviario de Ucrania en dos partes. Se asestó un golpe en la región de Zaporozhye (c. Zaporozhye) y tres en Dnepropetrovsk. 1/2


----------



## manodura79 (22 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



¿Ninguno de los cuerpos lleva las botas puestas? ¿Eso es normal?


----------



## Alvin Red (22 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> que sotanos? si acaban de volar por los aires un tanque y un bmp en plena zona residencial
> 
> seguid desinformando a los orcos de que pueden ir tan tranquilos por mariupol, que peude pasar?



Bueno y que, yo hablaba de mi libro, haber escrito tu uno explicando que hay ciento o miles de azovitas pululando por Mariupol.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Abr 2022)

tranquilo, mariupol esta bajo control, esos blindados han volado porque eran viejos. El orco puede campar a sus anchas gravando tiktoks



Alvin Red dijo:


> Bueno y que, yo hablaba de mi libro, haber escrito tu uno explicando que hay ciento o miles de azovitas pululando por Mariupol.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (22 Abr 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Gisbert ha puesto sus cojones sobre la mesa. Se los ha pasado a todos por la piedra.



Ha sido espectacular jaja


----------



## raptors (22 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> En esta fase III, ofensiva contenida del Donbass, el ejército ucraniano al parecer esta aprendiendo a combatir "caminando hacia atrás".
> Tanto en la zona sur de Lugansk (Severodonetsk) como en el oeste de Donetsk, si la acometida es fuerte, se repliegan de forma ordenada.
> Eso no se vio en el sur de Donetsk (Volnovaja y Mariúpol), lo que llevó a cercamientos y exterminio.
> O han cambiado de táctica (a hostias aprendes), o es que entre estos contingentes no tienen azovitas (comisarios políticos del autoexterminio con tal de matar un ruso más).
> ...



*Toda la estrategia siria...!!*


----------



## No al NOM (22 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1033117
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1033118
> ...



Sólo 4 cuerpos en el teatro. Seguro son militantes que estaban guardando algo. Joderos jajaja


300 civiles decían los hijos de puta otaneros del foro y la TV jajajaja a Chuparla hijos de puta


----------



## Nico (22 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Cortesía del Foro Americano, se ve que ahí también se queman cosas, sobre todo en el sector alimentación.
> 
> Several very large food processing plants in the US have blown up/burned down recently:
> 
> ...






Me encantaría tener datos de "incendios" *en 2019 o 2020*... dado que EE.UU. es tan grande, puede que haya docena de incendios por cuatrimestre y sea de lo más normal... pero si NO hay incendios o son mínimos, *acá se está gestando algo ABSOLUTAMENTE EMBROMADO Y TERRIBLE.*

¿Algún compañero con algo de tiempo para hacer un rastreo de incendios en plantas procesadoras de alimentos en esos años en el primer cuatrimestre para comparar?

Quien les dice que no damos con un "dato" de esos que hacen valiosos a los foros (porque si esperamos que la prensa o los medios se pongan a investigar, podemos esperar sentados).


----------



## Oso Polar (22 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Yo no lo creo.
> Desde la antiguedad cuando era muy costoso conquistar una ciudad se cercaba y se les obligaba a rendir por hambre (casos extermos como Numancia). En esos asaltos siempre morian más atacantes que defensores.
> 
> Ahora imagina una zona industrial del tamaño de Santander con hasta 8 niveles subterraneos con unos 1000 combatientes activos (Bien armados y atrincherados). ¿que necesidad tienes de atacar si ya los tienes copados?. Ya es dificil la toma de una ciudad sin respetar a los civiles contra unos fanaticos mal armados (como EEUU en Faluya), cuanto más en este caso.
> ...



El promedio de bajas es 10-1, según las fuentes rusas que me parecen lo más cercano a la realidad.


----------



## ccartech (22 Abr 2022)

POSTURA EXTRAÑA AL MENOS
Mano y pie izquierdo quietos , mano derecha tomada de la mesa como para que no se mueva y el pie derecho en movimiento constante.

Putin está elogiando la "liberación" de Mariupol por parte de Rusia después de que sus fuerzas fueran completamente destruidas durante un asedio de dos meses. Le dijo al ministro de Defensa, Sergei Shoigu, que bloqueara la planta metalúrgica de Azovstal, donde están escondidas las últimas tropas ucranianas, "para que no pueda entrar una mosca".



Busque otras posturas parecidas. 
Ultmamente al menos tiene esa postura cada vez mas acentuada.


----------



## Mabuse (22 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Según podemos leer en prensa, *Valery Zakharov* es uno de los hombres del Kremlin en RCA y hombre de confianza del oligarca ruso *Yevgeny Prigozhin*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es costumbre africana contar al invitado lo que quiere oir. No es por maldad, sino por agradar y ser hospitalario.


----------



## amcxxl (22 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Sólo 4 cuerpos en el teatro. Seguro son militantes que estaban guardando algo. Joderos jajaja
> 
> 
> 300 civiles decían los hijos de puta otaneros del foro y la TV jajajaja a Chuparla hijos de puta



se sabe que la peña se escapo como pudo cuando los nazis se piraron del teatro antes de que detonaran las cargas, lo que no se sabe es si se fue todo el mundo o quedo atrapado alguien

de todos modos el "sotano" es un refugio antiaereo/antinuclear, como muchos "sotanos" de edificios publicos en Ucrania de la epoca sovietica
el problema no era tanto la explosion como quedar atrapados en el refugio sin poder salir por los escombros


----------



## Howitzer (22 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Una cosa. Si le zumban a un transporte militar de un país OTAN se activa el artículo 5?



Si. En el tratado entra cualquier base o buque militar al norte del trópico de cancer.


----------



## amcxxl (22 Abr 2022)

Graham Phillips
*Mariupol - The Battle for Azovstal - April 20/21 Update*


----------



## Azrael_II (22 Abr 2022)

Tras el viaje de Pedro Sánchez a Ucrania , Zelenski da las gracias a Biden y al pueblo americano

Ni rastro de agradecimiento a Sánchez


----------



## ccartech (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Hao X (22 Abr 2022)

Los portugueses no ganan el doble que los rusos.


----------



## ccartech (22 Abr 2022)

Medios de comunicación ucranianos: los kadyrovitas filmaron tranquilamente TikTok hasta que una "sorpresa" de nuestros soldados voló hacia ellos. Se desconoce si saldrá un nuevo video con estos héroes don-don ahora


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)

Russian equipment moving through Kupyansk, including a Tornado-U, T-90A and T-72B1 tanks, and BMP-2.




Los soldados rusos fueron a rendir tributo a los soldados soviéticos que primero liberaron Izyum de las garras del nazismo... Z




















Bandera rusa sobre Kakhovka, región de Kherson.


----------



## SPQR (22 Abr 2022)

A Rumania, supongo.

Espero que el Ysabel no se convierta en el Maine de la OTAN para la IIIGM.



Nico dijo:


> ¿ Le habrán avisado al Antonio que Ucrania *no tiene puertos libres hoy día* ?  (Odessa está inaccesible por el bloqueo ruso, además no pueden ingresar buques con carga militar).
> 
> ¿A dónde enviará el buque?
> 
> ...


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)

Rusos salvando vidas de soldados ucranianos




Anteriores:


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## SPQR (22 Abr 2022)

Jojojo, vaya sarta de mentiras.

Sólo hay que ver el pacto Molotov-Von Ribbentrop para desmentir tu propaganda de mierda, y saber que el hamijo Pepón era el que llevaba las rodilleras puestas ante el pintorcillo austriaco.




ZHU DE dijo:


> El Ejército Rojo estaba agotado tras la Operación Bagratión en la que habia destruido por completo al Grupo de Ejercitos Centro, iniciar una rebelión era suicida, puesto que no habia posibilidad de atacar a los refuerzos nazis sin un descanso y rotación completos, esto lo sabia hasta el gobierno polaco en Londres, que envió a un delegado ante la Armija Krajowa para ordenarles que no se sublevasen, pero los mandos consideraron que era mas importante establecer un "hecho fundacional" que el posible resultado de la derrota, asi que iniciaron la operación a sabiendas de que serian aplastados.
> Polonia era en 1939 un estado facista, la "dictadura sanadora" de Józef Piłsudski habia quitado cualquier rasgo de democracia liberal al estado polaco, incluso recibio con agrado el distrito de Teschen cuando el estado nazi destruyó Checoslovaquia. El estado polaco era una revitalización el antiguo estado feudal polaco, como declaró el propio Piłsudski, "no podemos conformarnos con nuestras fronteras étnicas", se referia a los límites del Gran Ducado de Varsovia, asi que lanzó una ofensiva sobre Kiev en 1920, el posterior contraataque bochevique estuvo a punto de hacer desaparecer el estadito noble polaco, pero la ayuda francesa posibilitó la derrota bolchevique y la ocupación por Polonia de partes de Bielorrusia y Ucrania, donde no vivia un solo polaco desde hacia siglos, no importaba, se prodeció a una violenta "polonización" de dichos territorios con el establecimiento de polacos étnicos sobre la población local eslava.
> En 1939 Stalin ofreció situar su ejército en las fronteras polacas del Reich y un acuerdo con la Entente, pero estos dilataron cualquier acuerdo y los polacos rechazaron cualquier ayuda pues confiaban en sus aliados occidentales. El resultado fué un desastre, en vez de coger a la Alemania nazi en dos frentes, lo que hubiese evitado la hecatombe, los franceses no se movieron un metro, esperando el posterior anaque nazi a la URSS, ante esta postura, la URSS decidió recuperar las partes perdidas en 1920. Esto fué decisivo, pues los 250 Kms que separaban la Linea Curzon de la frontera soviética de 1939 retrasaron otros tantos kms de distancia a Moscú a resulta de los cual, la ofensiva nazi de 1941 agotó sus reservas justo delante de la capital, si los soviéticos no hubieran recuperado las partes de Bielorrusia y Ucrania en 1939, los nazis hubiesen podido rebasar Moscu sin problemas en Noviembre de 1941.


----------



## Don Meliton (22 Abr 2022)

Llego la epoca del anno en la que el lodo deja el suelo ucraniano como un barrizal impracticable. Me parece que pocas novedades o grandes movimientos van a haber hasta verano.

En el flanco internacional todo son grandes declaraciones, amenazas y ultimatums, pero aqui no se mueve ni cristo.

Nos tocan meses de aburrimiento.


----------



## Mabuse (22 Abr 2022)

Tocando madera.





__





Tocar Madera Buena Suerte


¿De dónde viene el dicho de tocar madera? Orígenes tocar madera da buena serte.




tocarmadera.org


----------



## Mabuse (22 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Rusos salvando vidas de soldados ucranianos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nunca olvidemos que gente buena hay en todas partes, pero no siempre se puede presumir de ello. En el "incidente Charlie Brown" ninguno de los dos pilotos podía hablar del tema sin arriesgarse a sanciones. O la tregua de Navidad.

Hay más hijos de puta arriba que abajo.









Incidente de Charlie Brown y Franz Stigler - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## zapatitos (22 Abr 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Jojojo, vaya sarta de mentiras.
> 
> Sólo hay que ver el pacto Molotov-Von Ribbentrop para desmentir tu propaganda de mierda, y saber que el hamijo Pepón era el que llevaba las rodilleras puestas ante el pintorcillo austriaco.




De rodillas ante el pintorcillo estaba si, cuando Alemania dependía de las importaciones de la URSS. A ver si te piensas tú que la intentó ocupar por motivos ideológicos. estaban ahogados economicamente y la única solución era apoderarse directamente de esos recursos de los que dependían.

Mismamente como la UE hoy, que depende bastante de los recursos de Rusia. Claro que la UE no es la Alemania nazi y no tiene capacidad militar ni para intentar invadir Andorra.

Saludos.


----------



## Hal8995 (22 Abr 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Me recuerda a Aló Presidente o la cadena de televisión Paco que solían tener los alcaldes corruptos en los 90a



En primer lugar. Se sienta de igual a igual con su ministro. Tiene diseñado el despacho así.

Lo que en Occidente sería una manipulación burda, un teatrillo con guión, en este caso ( es que se les ve para esta cosas una ingenuidad que produce ternura ) podría ser hasta verdad. Me imagino al ministro pensando...joder a ver quien le dice que no ál jefe delante de las cámaras.

En todo caso no es lo ideal.

Lo ideal es que de forma privada el ministro pueda cogerle de las solapas y decirle lo que piensa . Todo en privado. Y finalmente se pueda ir con lo que hayan acordado sin ningún miedo .


----------



## Hal8995 (22 Abr 2022)

No me gustaría estar en una prisión donde él fuera su gobernador.


----------



## mazuste (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## mazuste (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Nefersen (22 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He leído mucho. Mirad todos los libros que tengo detrás.


----------



## mazuste (22 Abr 2022)

Historia escalofriante.
Una joven de Jarkov fue evacuada con su familia a Dnipro. Por el camino, 
la defensa territorial ucraniana disparó su coche, ella y familia sobrevivieron
de milagro.
Muy conmocionada, llamó al novio y le contó que estaba esperando al ejército ruso...


----------



## mazuste (22 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Ha leído mucho. Mira todos los libros que tiene detrás.



Así como los borrachos se agarran a las farolas, no es para que les de luz,
estos presuntuosos se arriman a las bibliotecas, no precisamente para aprender...


----------



## mirkoxx (22 Abr 2022)

Una nota del reportero de VGTRK Alexander Sladkov.







*“




LA ORDEN DE MARIUPOL; PUTIN CANCELA LA TORMENTA DE FUEGO SOBRE LAS POSICIONES DE LOS MILITANTES EN LA FÁBRICA DE ACERO AZOVSTAL.*

Estoy absolutamente de acuerdo: ¿por qué asaltar, bajar a las catacumbas y perder a nuestra gente? Un asalto será un avance repentino hacia posiciones de los nacionalistas y tropas extranjeras fuertemente fortificadas e intentar apoderarse de ellas de inmediato. Un ataque, si el enemigo está seriamente atrincherado, es casi siempre un asunto sangriento, y si no hay tiempo, por supuesto, uno tiene que asaltar. Si lo hay, entonces ¿por qué? *Es más fácil organizar un asedio.*

Los militares siempre desconfían de los plazos para lograr un objetivo de combate, de los que habla la sociedad, y más si los políticos hablan de estos plazos. Entonces, nuestro jefe político le dijo a las fuerzas de seguridad en Mariupol: tómense su tiempo, el tiempo que necesiten, y actúen tanto como sea posible, lo principal es cuidar a las personas, rodeen a las fuerzas y esperen.

Las fuerzas de seguridad ordenaron un "¡Alto!" que fue recibido mientras estaban en movimiento. *Pero un soldado no puede quedarse quieto con una ametralladora lista mientras huye: elige un refugio confiable para controlar al enemigo, estando a salvo.* Grupos de tropas y fuerzas se alinean en los flancos para pararse uno al lado del otro, ayudándose unos a otros, la artillería reorganiza las formaciones para un impacto de fuego a largo plazo en el enemigo rodeado.

Cómo se ve en la realidad: algunas fuerzas de seguridad se están fortaleciendo, viendo al enemigo frente a ellos, otras, teniendo espacios desocupados por delante, con cuidado, sin prisa después de un ataque con artillería, avanzan, ocupando una tierra de nadie. Los terceros se sienten atraídos por el resto. *Esto no es un asalto, es un bloqueo con una ansiedad constante para el enemigo, de modo que no solo se desespere y languidezca sin provisiones, sino que experimente presión, estrés y ansiedad, de modo que haya una razón para que piense en rendirse.*

Nuestro Ministro de Defensa, Sergei Shoigu, anunció la liberación de Mariupol. La ciudad es libre, la gente sale a la calle sin miedo a caer bajo los ataques de artillería de los militantes de Azov, resuelve sus problemas cotidianos, conversa. El tema principal es el agua y la comida. Las acciones humanitarias avanzan intensamente para que ninguno de los vecinos sienta sed o hambre. Los cañonazos truenan, pero estos son disparos de artillería de Rusia y de la RPD en dirección a de los nacionalistas.

*Últimas noticias: el almacén de alimentos de Azovstal ha sido destrozado. A los defensores les queda comida, como dicen los militares, para un máximo de dos semanas.





Сводки от ополчения Новороссии | VK


Подписывайтесь на нас в "Телеграм": https://t.me/swodki Ежедневные сводки по боевой ситуации от военкоров, ополченцев и очевидцев событий, а также




vk.com






Las explosiones retumban en Jarkov por más de una hora. El rugido de las explosiones en Kharkov: batallas posicionales muy activas.
*


----------



## Nefersen (22 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Una cosa. Si le zumban a un transporte militar de un país OTAN se activa el artículo 5?



No.


----------



## mazuste (22 Abr 2022)

Publicidad en Polonia que nos muestra el futuro próximo.
Pide que se abandone el transporte pindividual:
"No alimente a Putin, elija el transporte público o la bicicleta".


----------



## Nefersen (22 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Publicidad en Polonia que nos muestra el futuro próximo.
> Pide que se abandone el transporte pindividual:
> "No alimente a Putin, elija el transporte público o la bicicleta".
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1033244



Hasta que no prohiban las montañas rusas, el peligro persistirá.


----------



## Impresionante (22 Abr 2022)

*Algunos miembros de la UE dicen que vetará cualquier prohibición colectiva sobre el petróleo ruso: funcionario*

Por lo tanto, la Unión Europea actualmente no tiene planes de introducir una prohibición colectiva sobre los suministros de petróleo ruso, dijo el Alto Representante de la UE para Asuntos Exteriores y Política de Seguridad, Josep Borrell.

PARÍS, 22 de abril. /TASS/. La Unión Europea actualmente no tiene planes de introducir una prohibición colectiva sobre los suministros de petróleo ruso, porque varios miembros de la UE amenazaron con vetar esta iniciativa, dijo el Alto Representante de la UE para Asuntos Exteriores y Política de Seguridad, Josep Borrell, a la alianza de noticias LENA en una entrevista.

"Será muy difícil [lograr el consentimiento sobre el embargo de las entregas de petróleo ruso o el aumento de los aranceles], porque algunos estados miembros ya han anunciado que vetaron cualquier decisión colectiva", dijo Le Figaro citado en su edición del viernes.

Según el periódico, a raíz de la prohibición de los suministros de carbón ruso, algunos países europeos, incluidos Polonia y Francia, presionan por un embargo total sobre el combustible de Rusia. Al mismo tiempo, Alemania, Austria y Hungría están en contra.

El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, dijo en un discurso televisado el 24 de febrero que, en respuesta a una solicitud de los jefes de las repúblicas de Donbass, había tomado la decisión de llevar a cabo una operación militar especial. El líder ruso enfatizó que Moscú no tenía planes de ocupar territorios ucranianos. Después de eso, EE. UU., la UE, el Reino Unido y varios otros estados anunciaron que impondrían sanciones contra las personas físicas y jurídicas rusas.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (22 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "El Poder está en la punta de los fusiles" Mao Zedong.



Vencereis...pero no convencereis...


----------



## Satori (22 Abr 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Llego la epoca del anno en la que el lodo deja el suelo ucraniano como un barrizal impracticable. Me parece que pocas novedades o grandes movimientos van a haber hasta verano.
> 
> En el flanco internacional todo son grandes declaraciones, amenazas y ultimatums, pero aqui no se mueve ni cristo.
> 
> Nos tocan meses de aburrimiento.



Independientemente de la rasputizsa que vaya a a ocurrir ahora, eeuu va a intentar que esta guerra se eternice, le da igual cuantos ucranianos y rusos mueran.


----------



## visaman (22 Abr 2022)

ante la nueva táctica de usar fregonetas taciticas tuneadas de motor a tope llenas de chechenos con manpads les van a crujir los tanques en nada.

y encima el antonio sale vivo de su visita a cromensky aysssssssssss


----------



## Impresionante (22 Abr 2022)

*Grupos neonazis en Ucrania: conoce al infame S14*

SPUTNIK. Al hablar de grupos neonazis en Ucrania lo primero que viene a la mente es el infame batallón Azov*. Sin embargo, hay más organizaciones ultranacionalistas que operan en el territorio ucraniano, muchas de ellas con el apoyo directo del Estado. Una de ellas es la S14*.
También conocida como C14 por su transliteración en ucraniano, o Sich, esta organización de extrema derecha fue fundada en 2009 que tras un _rebranding_ reciente se ha convertido en el partido político Fundamento de Libertad.
Recibió su fama por los violentos pogromos llevados a cabo contra los gitanos en Ucrania. Sin embargo, estos ataques son solo la punta del iceberg de la violencia ejercida por este grupo.

*Grupo neonazi respaldado y financiado por el Estado*
En marzo de 2019, cuando el grupo ya había alcanzado el máximo nivel de radicalización, se dió a conocer que el Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania *(SBU) encomendaba al S14 a realizar ciertas "misiones"* que los propios servicios especiales no podían llevar a cabo por razones jurídicas.
De hecho, el propio fundador del S14, Evgueni Karas, alardeaba abiertamente no solo de ello, sino de que el *SBU proporcionaba al grupo información* sobre los _partidarios_ _de Rusia_, que más tarde serían atacados por los extremistas. Así, los neonazis del S14 incluso podían asaltar a sus blancos a plena luz del día delante de los agentes de la Policía.

El propio Karas relató los muchos casos en los que al llegar al lugar del ataque, lo único que les pedían los agentes de la Policía era que *"hicieran sus cosas donde no les vieran"*.
Sin embargo, el apoyo del Estado que recibe el S14 va más allá de su cooperación con el SBU. Por ejemplo, en junio de 2018 se dió a conocer que *el Ministerio de Juventud y Deportes proporcionó financiación directa* a la organización neonazi.
Más tarde, los grupos de la ultraderecha participaron en la formación del Ministerio de Asuntos de los Veteranos en 2018. Este, a su vez, les devolvió el favor: coopera extensamente con el batallón Azov desde 2019 y en 2021 el consejo social de este Ministerio ha sido integrado por los miembros del S14. Además, *este mismo Ministerio también financió directamente la actividad del S14*.
Asimismo, cabe destacar que el S14 recibió la atención de máximo nivel cuando su líder, junto con los representantes del Azov, *fueron recibidos por el propio presidente judio del país*, Volodímir Zelenski.


En marzo de 2018 un distrito de Kiev firmó un contrato para formar una milicia municipal liderada por un representante del S14. Su función oficial era el patrullaje de las calles de la capital ucraniana.

"Ucrania se está sumergiendo en el caos de violencia descontrolada ejercida por los grupos radicales y su total impunidad. Prácticamente nadie en el país puede sentirse seguro en estas condiciones", reaccionó Amnesty International ante esta noticia.
Según comentó Josh Cohen para Atlantic Council, lo preocupante es que mientras los partidos de ultraderecha no rinden bien en las elecciones, parece que el Estado no quiere o no puede enfrentarse a estos grupos violentos para poner fin a su impunidad.

*"Nos encanta matar"*
En unas recientes declaraciones, hechas a principios de febrero de 2022, el líder del S14, Evgueni Karas, comentó que Ucrania se ha visto notablemente reforzada gracias al suministro de armas desde otros países.

"Nos dieron ahora tanto armamento no por ser buenos, sino por ser los únicos en estar dispuestos a cumplir las órdenes de Occidente, porque nos entretiene y nos encanta matar, y nos entretiene la guerra", dijo_._
Al mismo tiempo, el radical neonazi destacó que con todo este potencial militar Ucrania ahora puede cambiar su postura en cuanto a sus vecinos, como, por ejemplo, Hungría.
"Así que si los nacionalistas llegan al poder en Ucrania, esto se convertirá en un gran problema para muchos países que ahora intentan ofendernos", concluyó.

*Impunidad por asesinatos*
El activista social y periodista Oles Buzin fue asesinado el 16 de abril de 2015 en la capital de Ucrania, Kiev. Ya en junio del mismo año el que fue el ministro del Interior, Arsen Avákov, anunció que el asesinato se resolvió y los tres presuntos asesinos fueron detenidos.
*Los tres sospechosos pertenecían al S14*, y entre ellos estaba incluso el fundador de la organización, Evgueni Karás. Los otros dos eran Andréi Medvedko (exagente del Ministerio del Interior ucraniano) y Denis Polischuk, que era candidato para un puesto de diputado en el Parlamento en 2012.

Sin embargo, un año después los sospechosos recibieron el arresto domiciliario "parcial" como medida preventiva y *desde entonces el caso no avanzó*. Lo que sí avanzó fue la carrera política de Medvedko, que en 2019 recibió el puesto de miembro del Consejo de control popular de la Agencia Anticorrupción Nacional.

*Otros ataques perpetrados por el S14*
El grupo neonazi llegó a la cúspide de su radicalización en 2018, cuando atacaron una manifestación anual celebrada para recordar a dos antifascistas rusos que fueron asesinados. Y este *sería solo el comienzo* de _sus andaduras_.
De allí en adelante todo grupo que no se enmarcaba en su ideología se convertía en un blanco legítimo, y eso incluía las marchas de las mujeres el 8 de marzo, las manifestaciones por los derechos LGBT o veteranos de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Cabe señalar, que estos ataques eran perpetrados ante la mirada de los agentes de la Policía, que en muchos casos *procedían a detener a los pacíficos manifestantes víctimas de la violencia* en lugar de los radicales.
Pero el S14 se ganó la fama internacional después de los violentos pogromos de asentamientos de gitanos en los que no tenían piedad ni por las mujeres, ni por los niños. Uno de estos pogromos se saldó con la vida de un hombre.

Al día siguiente, el líder del S14 hizo una advertencia con una clara inclinación por las ideas neonazis bajo el titular _Safari de separatistas_, en el que amenazó a los "microbios del terrorismo que se esconden en las calles pacíficas de ucrania". Curiosamente, *una retórica similar fue empleada en otro caso*.
En 2017 el activista por la paz de la izquierda Stas Sergienko acusó a los integrantes del S14 de haberlo atacado y apuñalado con un cuchillo.

"Este ataque está lejos de ser el primero, y no será el último ataque contra los microbios del terrorismo que se esconden en las calles pacíficas de Ucrania", respondío al día siguiente el líder del S14, Karas.

*Participación del S14 en el Maidán*
El S14 era uno de los grupos ultraderechistas que participaron activamente en las protestas de Maidán que llevaron al violento golpe de Estado.
En particular, los militantes del S14 se hicieron con el control del edificio de la Administración Estatal de Kiev y organizaron allí su base de operaciones. De hecho, los ultranacionalistas del grupo defendieron el edificio cuando el 11 de diciembre de 2013 las fuerzas de Seguridad intentaron retomar el control. Más tarde se apoderarían de otro edificio.

Luego, los integrantes del grupo *realizaban desde allí asaltos contra los manifestantes y agentes de la Policía*. El 16 de febrero de 2014 los miembros del S14, junto con su líder Evgueni Karas, atacaron a los asistentes de la periodista suiza Maria Bastashevski, y les amenazaron con armas de fuego.
Más tarde se informó que el edificio de la Administración Estatal de Kiev que ocuparon los integrantes del S14 fue vandalizado con la simbólica neonazi.

*Reconocimiento internacional como grupo terrorista y neonazista*
En noviembre de 2017 el S14 fue agregado a la base de datos del Consorcio de Investigación y Análisis del Terrorismo. Un año más tarde, junto con otros grupos ultraderechistas, el S14 fue reconocido por el Departamento de Estado de EEUU como un grupo de odio ultranacionalista.
Múltiples expertos en el tema calificaron al S14 como un grupo extremista y neonazi, cuya "actividad se centra en la persecución y en el terrorismo contra los periodistas, blogueros y civiles opositores". Por su parte, *Karas aseguró que no es neonazi, pero lo hizo de una forma que justo al contrario* ha confirmado estas acusaciones.


Así, en un programa de la BBC donde fue invitado, Karas afirmó que no es un nazi o neonazi porque su grupo *se enfrenta solo a grupos étnicos no ucranianos*, en los que incluyó a los polacos, rusos y judios.
A pesar de ello, en agosto de 2019 el Juzgado de Kiev dictaminó que no se puede tildar al S14 de grupo neonazi, provocando un tsunami de indignación por parte de tales medios como _The Economist_, _The Guardian_, _Haaretz_, _The Nation_, _Reuters_, _Al Jazeera_, _La Croix_ y _The Washington Post,_ entre otras editoriales y organizaciones.
El Juzgado Supremo de Ucrania rechazó la apelación contra esta decisión en 2020.

*Un grupo neonazi a escala nacional*
A pesar de que muchos de los reportes sobre la violenta actividad del S14 provienen de la capital ucraniana, son solo una gota en el mar de sus acciones llevadas a cabo en muchas ciudades del país.
_*Organización extremista prohibida en Rusia._


----------



## NS 4 (22 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ese es el punto, Chakotay, basta ya de vil sumisión a la mierda democrática, como dijo Edgar Allan Poe, el peor de los gobiernos es el del Populacho. Solo la mano ferrea del Partido, Vanguardia del Proletariado, nos conducirá a la victoria, el que se mueva para Siberia y las urnas para los acuarios.



Pues hablando con muchos del este que conozco...no desean volver a un regimen comunista.

Como que quedaron hartos de las verdades oficiales impuestas desde arriba.

Sustituir una tirania azul ...por otra pintada de rojo...no cuela. El que escuche a Putin creo que lo tiene claro.

Ahora, vosotros, seguid vuestra linde...


----------



## NS 4 (22 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Los "democratas"



Quiza hayamos puesto los instrumentos que proporciona la democracia...en las manos equivocadas.

Quiza la moral, para muchos deleznable...SI IMPORTE.

LA VIEJITA, SIMBOLO DE LA LUCHA DE RUSIA POR EL DERECHO A SU SOBERANIA Y LEGADO CULTURAL, REPRESENTA UN VALOR MORAL.


----------



## Mitrofán (22 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Excesiva exposición para mi gusto. Tenemos mucho que perder y poco que ganar. Es evidente que alguien está presionando para condicionar nuestra posición, pero considero que podríamos salvar tal situación un poco más de perfil.



ceuta, melilla, peñón de vélez de la gomera, chafarinas, alhucemas, perejil.... y canarias.


----------



## visaman (22 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Se descojonan de nosotros de tal forma que no me explico cómo aguantan la risa en público...



les dan drojas para eso creo


----------



## NS 4 (22 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Algo pasa con Zelenski (y su cúpula ) o bien el ejército ucraniano o... Rusia está haciendo bien algo.
> 
> Probablemente, aunque muy descompensadas el tipo de armas, el ejército ucraniano es el que tiene, con diferencia la infantería mejor armada del mundo, tiene decenas de miles de "tows" así como misiles antiaéreos. Puede tener regimentos enteros armados con estas armas pesadas que hacen destrozos terribles en todo tipo de vehículos pero que , si te sobran, te sirven como armas de francotirador, con la diferencia que puedes atravesar todo tipo de armaduras y puestos acorazados, además que puedes matar a más de uno de un disparo. Su alcance algunas hasta 5 kilómetros. Ningún francotirador tiene algo igual
> 
> ...



TRENES LOGISTICOS


----------



## mazuste (22 Abr 2022)

* "Z" es la svastika del siglo XXI y deberíamos empezar a asumirla"*

Lo dice el tal Pedro Rodríguez, probablemente un activo CIA en España..


----------



## NS 4 (22 Abr 2022)

Egam dijo:


> deberian mandarlos a tomar por culo a todos.



Hay algo mas comunista que el IKEA???


----------



## NS 4 (22 Abr 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> En vez de abrir las fosas y cunetas de la guerra civil española. Ya le vale a Pedro tirar recursos en el extranjero.



SI A LA GUERRA


----------



## Impresionante (22 Abr 2022)

Bueno de leer

Estados Unidos y la OTAN en negación sobre Mariupol

. United States and NATO in Denial About Mariupol


----------



## visaman (22 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Qué va a enviar España?
> Neumáticos? Gelocatiles? Tanques? F16?
> 
> Ojo que lo mismo España y Antonio creen que van a arrasar ellos solos a Rusia.
> ...



a ver por no tener ni tenemos misiles de crucero ni misiles tochos pa bombardear, los leopard no se tocan lo mas les mandamos los AMX30 retirados que nos queden y algún naranjero que haya en inventario y unas astra sindicalista


----------



## NS 4 (22 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Mire señora, no tengo tiempo para rayaduras post menopáusicas, esto es la realidad y los satanistas no atienden a gori goris jeremíacos, solo entienden el lenguaje de la fuerza, cuanta mas, mejor.



Eres un machirulo opresor...con lo que defendias antes a tus FEMI MARXISTAS...

TE VAN A EXCOMULGAR!!!

ningun rojo postmoderno te va a dirigir la palabra...


----------



## visaman (22 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Lo veo y lo subo. La hija de Lavrov:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1032917



la verdad están todas impresionantes pero son carísimas de mantener y lo sabéis yo me las pedía para eutanasiarme por kiki


----------



## NS 4 (22 Abr 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> lo menos es chechena



Rubia de bote...chocho negrote...

Ups!!! Me gane la excomunion ...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Abr 2022)

Derivada económica…


----------



## NS 4 (22 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Amigo Zhu: si Mao se hubiera limitado a pegar tiros, nadie le hubiera entendido. La propia frase que citas, demuestra que si el pensamiento no se plasma negro sobre blanco o se verbaliza de viva voz, no llega a ningún lado.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1032892
> 
> ...



Ni mayor energia motriz que la del EJEMPLO...


----------



## Arraki (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (22 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Lo veo y lo subo. La hija de Lavrov:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1032917



AMIGO ZHU DE...que prefieres, cenar con una señorita bien compuesta como esta...o concierto borroka con una pelofritimorada???


----------



## Arraki (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Arraki (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (22 Abr 2022)

Ahora a ver si hay cojones de prohibir todo el alfabeto


----------



## visaman (22 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Puede que quisieran simplemente tres cosas:
> 
> Fijar tropas y medios en Kiev.
> 
> ...



básicamente cerrar bolsas y exterminar, luego mover la fuerza de maniobras de tractores rusos a la region central y recoger la cosecha


----------



## Al-paquia (22 Abr 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> En primer lugar. Se sienta de igual a igual con su ministro. Tiene diseñado el despacho así.
> 
> Lo que en Occidente sería una manipulación burda, un teatrillo con guión, en este caso ( es que se les ve para esta cosas una ingenuidad que produce ternura ) podría ser hasta verdad. Me imagino al ministro pensando...joder a ver quien le dice que no ál jefe delante de las cámaras.
> 
> ...



Madre mía, el día que te enteres de que los reyes magos... Vaya dosis de patetismo de madrugada, o es que eres un panchito RT que se traga todos los bulos?




amcxxl dijo:


> Ahora a ver si hay cojones de prohibir todo el alfabeto



Le ha dado a putina un yuyu y pretende emular a atatürk? Ah no que es un potoshó, no los vas a sacar del cirílico.


----------



## alexforum (22 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ahora a ver si hay cojones de prohibir todo el alfabeto



Parte del plan.

occidente no tendrá otra opción que prohibir alfabeto latino, e implementar el cirílico


----------



## Bulldozerbass (22 Abr 2022)

Dugin apocalíptico, no le pinta nada bien el asunto...





El realismo apocalíptico


Portal elespiadigital.com




www.elespiadigital.com


----------



## Bulldozerbass (22 Abr 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Joder, no se puede ser más obtuso. Así se hace un país, sí señor.
> Unos españoles ganaron y otros españoles perdieron, que se jodan. Y el campeón es..... España. Luego señor, pasa lo que pasa. Queremos que banderas, himnos y desfiles sean de todos, pero en esta ecuación fallan personas como usted. Por eso estamos como estamos.



Es offtopic y no voy a entrar en ese deate en este hilo, lo siento si me considera usted obtuso, pero los orígenes de nuestra desgraciada Guerra Civil son bien conocidos.


----------



## ferrys (22 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Independientemente de la rasputizsa que vaya a a ocurrir ahora, eeuu va a intentar que esta guerra se eternice, le da igual cuantos ucranianos y rusos mueran.



No se lo pueden permitir.
Los rusos son los que no tienen prisa.


----------



## vil. (22 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Vamos a ver...están "falseando" el valor del rublo...porque realmente lo están protegiendo artificialmente....así hasta cualquier cosa se iguala a nivel numérico si quieres....
> 
> Otra cosa es luego la realidad, donde no existen truquitos y donde hay que ver la capacidad económica de cada persona dentro de una región...Putin lleva con medidas intervencionistas desde hace ya mucho tiempo...y los resultados no son alentadores, si no todo lo contrario



Tio, a ver, que esto es un FORO DE ECONOMÍA... a ver si nos enteramos...

España vive del BCE, no es caso único por la zona euro... Europa no tiene reserva alguna de alimentos realmente, el gas está casi al día, de petroleo porque en tiempos pretéritos se obligó a crear reserva estratégica...

De qué cohones hablas sobre resultados alentadores????????????

Alemania, lo de Alemania ha sido un drama, sólo ver a VW tener que hacer trampas con los automóviles ya te dice que tipo de MIERDALIBEGAL se ha montado ahí y CUIDADO que sigue su curso el banco fantasma... mejor no mencionar toda la basura que nos proporcionaron con el LYBOR, que eso mejor ni mentarlo... y todo con agencias de calificación, cuyo único espíritu es blanquear la oscuridad... amos no me hodas...

Rusia a nivel de EE.UU. o Europa en temas económicos y es un desastre, es como un superdotado... lo que vivimos en Europa-EE.UU. a nivel económico sólo se podría asemejar a una turba de ladrones en una mina de oro y aún así sería poco la imagen...


pemebe dijo:


> Yo no lo creo.
> Desde la antiguedad cuando era muy costoso conquistar una ciudad se cercaba y se les obligaba a rendir por hambre (casos extermos como Numancia). En esos asaltos siempre morian más atacantes que defensores.
> 
> Ahora imagina una zona industrial del tamaño de Santander con hasta 8 niveles subterraneos con unos 1000 combatientes activos (Bien armados y atrincherados). ¿que necesidad tienes de atacar si ya los tienes copados?. Ya es dificil la toma de una ciudad sin respetar a los civiles contra unos fanaticos mal armados (como EEUU en Faluya), cuanto más en este caso.
> ...



¿Tienes en cuenta la calidad?... es importante, esos 2000 efectivos son probablemente lo mejor del fondo de armario Ucraniano, sus mejores unidades y las más sólidas a la par que disciplinadas... con esos 2000 y su experiencia de combate puedes perfectamente reconstruir unidades y poner sobre el terreno a otros 10.000 como poco y en apenas unos meses o semanas incluso conseguirán obtener nuevas unidades con características similares...

Eliminarlos para Rusia puede tener un coste amplio, pero dada la situación es cuestión de simple tiempo y unidades sin tanta experiencia de combate, ES MAS y si me apuras es JUSTAMENTE lo que precisa un ejército para fogear a unidades menos óptimas, conseguir convertirlos en auténticos combatientes con capacitación, hacerlos enfrentarse a UNIDADES capaces y de alto rendimiento, pero limitadas en el espacio y el tiempo, además de los recursos...

Sí lo había tenido en cuenta... es por ello que dejarlos ahí puede ser una muy buena forma de aniquilarlos, pero en tiempo y pérdida de capacitación tanto para tus unidades, como para tus sistemas tiene poco interés o ninguno, aparte de la pérdida de esas unidades en estar manteniendo un perímetro durante probablemente meses...

Ahora bien, dicho eso... ahí no sólo hay en juego esas unidades Ucranianas y las unidades rusas y sus capacitaciones; está la propia acería, que quedaría en la práctica todavía bastante más dañada y eso SON COSTES y está y no menos esas unidades que SON COSTES también para los UCRANIANOS...

CUALQUIER guerra lo digo una y otra vez es una cuestión de coste-beneficio-rendimiento... es simple y de estrategia militar sé un pimiento, pero es coherente... y así:

- Conseguir 2000 soldados con las capacidades de las unidades ucranianas ahí posicionadas es casi imposible, pagues lo que pagues...

- Conseguir levantar nuevamente la acería es en tiempo y dinero enormemente costoso y a mayor destrucción, mayores costes...

Putin simplemente está ofreciendo a quienes quieran saberlo UN CAMBIO: las unidades ucranianas ahí apostadas, estén como estén a cambio de... pues probablemente la acería y... y... y... porque con quedarse esperando la acería como está ya la tiene y simplemente está pagando costes en función del tiempo de espera que suponga la caída de esas unidades y el rendimiento que esa acería pudiese tener para la econonía rusa, porque ESA ACERÍA YA ES RUSA y a coste prácticamente inexistente... máxime si tenemos en cuenta la subida de materias primas...


----------



## visaman (22 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Los que aceptan que Biden es un eslabón del aparato norteamericano, son incapaces de entender que en Rusia también existe un potente aparato estatal.
> Además ese eslabón presidencial es más fuerte en Rusia.



vale es asi, pero la cuestión es que piensan hacer los que mandan en lugar del biden


----------



## visaman (22 Abr 2022)

JAG63 dijo:


> Carro ukro destruido en Volnovakha
> Ver archivo adjunto 1032978



melafo encima el tanque y donde sea


----------



## visaman (22 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> La selfie para el Instagram que no falte... ni siquiera en medio de la guerra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nico estoy disgustado no me pones fotos de mujeres soldado argentinas


----------



## vil. (22 Abr 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> Seguro?
> Su té tiene cafeína
> El otro polonio
> 
> Las cerves igual, una alcohol, la otra óxido de etileno



Eso me demostraría dos cosas, a la cual más interesante, la primera que no sabe jugar al poker, la segunda que es inteligente y sólo apuesta cuando va a ganar...

Yo nunca pierdo una apuesta, créeme... y no uso polonio, ni nada, pero no la pierdo JAMAS...


----------



## visaman (22 Abr 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Melasfo



ni vendiendo tus órganos te alcanza


----------



## otroyomismo (22 Abr 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Gisbert ha puesto sus cojones sobre la mesa. Se los ha pasado a todos por la piedra.



hay ya video?


----------



## visaman (22 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Esas reservas que comenta el artículo, NO ESTÁN EN EL EXTRANJERO, sino en Rusia.
> Se refiere al oro, plata, euros, dolares, yuanes, etc, que el Banco Central Ruso tiene en Rusia. Es cierto que el artículo está escrito por el becario de turno, licenciado en derecho.
> 
> Por otro lado, la calidad crediticia a Rusia le importa poco, pues no es un país endeudado.
> ...



los rusos no se endeudan hasta las trancas para mantener la rubia top model que tienen?


----------



## vil. (22 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> melafo encima el tanque y donde sea



Mierda, esto no es serio, así no se puede comentar una guerra, ni siquiera un desastre económico como en el que estamos entrando...

Si mantenemos esa guerra por 10 años, mujeres como la de la foto tendrán que huir de tanto Rusia como Ucrania... a ver... a ver...

Yo no quiero arruinarme... pero leches con esas fotos, esas mujeres... madre mía y eso que mi mujer es increible, pero el gen masculino se impone en mí... y... y... "a darle por culo al putin y al zelenski", "más madera para los ucros"... eso sí, PROHIBIR totalmente la muerte de mujeres y niños, los niños macho serán carne para el futuro de esa guerra... terrible, pero la guerra es una puta mierda...

Pero madre mía que mujeres tienen por ahí... madre de dios y madre de quíen sea, qué mujeres...


----------



## otroyomismo (22 Abr 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Nunca olvidemos que gente buena hay en todas partes, pero no siempre se puede presumir de ello. En el "incidente Charlie Brown" ninguno de los dos pilotos podía hablar del tema sin arriesgarse a sanciones. O la tregua de Navidad.
> 
> Hay más hijos de puta arriba que abajo.
> 
> ...


----------



## visaman (22 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Mierda, esto no es serio, así no se puede comentar una guerra, ni siquiera un desastre económico como en el que estamos entrando...
> 
> Si mantenemos esa guerra por 10 años, mujeres como la de la foto tendrán que huir de tanto Rusia como Ucrania... a ver... a ver...
> 
> ...



ya te digo ayer vi un video de como despedían alas tropas de dombass las mujeres e hijas y había una jamona normal besando al rusito flaco el, tenia pinta de que cuando estaba en casa la rubia se lo follaba todo el rato y asi estaba de flaco


----------



## visaman (22 Abr 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Las guardaespaldas femeninas de formación israelí son muy cotizadas en seguridad VIP privada, pero puede ser hasta una GEO española...



tiene pinta de que como no al tengas de 30cm y aguantes por polvo 1 hora y pico, te escupe


----------



## Trajanillo (22 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> * "Z" es la svastika del siglo XXI y deberíamos empezar a asumirla"*
> 
> Lo dice el tal Pedro Rodríguez, probablemente un activo CIA en España..



Pues su apellido termina en Z, más gilipollas y no nace.


----------



## Trajanillo (22 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ahora a ver si hay cojones de prohibir todo el alfabeto



Jajaja, son unos cachondos, como conocen la cultura woke, si es que a muchos occidentales les hacen mirarse en el espejo y salen corriendo.


----------



## crocodile (22 Abr 2022)

Austria dejó de importar y refinar petróleo ruso en marzo, pero sigue dependiendo del gas

La proporción de crudo de Rusia en las refinerías de OMV siempre ha sido pequeña, dijo la compañía. Durante marzo, los austriacos reemplazaron estos volúmenes con otro crudo del mercado.

El volumen total de petróleo consumido en Austria es de 596 mil toneladas. El 80% del recurso en Austria durante muchos años proviene de Kazajstán, Libia e Irak. La participación de las importaciones de Rusia en 2021 representó el 7,8% del "oro negro".

Al mismo tiempo, Austria depende en un 80% del gas ruso. Por tanto, las autoridades austriacas descartan la posibilidad de un embargo de gas de Rusia a Austria. Tomará más de un año reemplazar completamente el gas ruso en Austria. El canciller austriaco, Karl Nehammer, dijo que la situación del gas en el país es similar a la de Alemania.


----------



## Magick (22 Abr 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> En primer lugar. Se sienta de igual a igual con su ministro. Tiene diseñado el despacho así.
> 
> Lo que en Occidente sería una manipulación burda, un teatrillo con guión, en este caso ( es que se les ve para esta cosas una ingenuidad que produce ternura ) podría ser hasta verdad. Me imagino al ministro pensando...joder a ver quien le dice que no ál jefe delante de las cámaras.
> 
> ...



Hay confianza, son coleguillas…


----------



## crocodile (22 Abr 2022)

Una unidad de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que no quiso deponer las armas voluntariamente, fue expulsada de sus posiciones fortificadas como resultado del asalto.

◽ Al retirarse, los nacionalistas dejaron equipo militar, armas pequeñas, sistemas antitanque, lanzagranadas y una gran cantidad de municiones en sus posiciones, y también arrojaron más de 20 cuerpos de militares muertos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

◽ El área fortificada contaba con una extensa red de trincheras y trincheras, puestos de tiro blindados, fortificaciones de larga duración, incluidos búnkeres de hormigón enterrados.

"Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia"


----------



## ghawar (22 Abr 2022)

Buenos días putin lovers, ¿como va la ofensiva?. ¿ya han entrado en kiev? ¿o lo volvemos a dejar para mañana?. 

pd: nunca unos tres días dieron para tanto.


----------



## vil. (22 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Me encantaría tener datos de "incendios" *en 2019 o 2020*... dado que EE.UU. es tan grande, puede que haya docena de incendios por cuatrimestre y sea de lo más normal... pero si NO hay incendios o son mínimos, *acá se está gestando algo ABSOLUTAMENTE EMBROMADO Y TERRIBLE.*
> 
> ¿Algún compañero con algo de tiempo para hacer un rastreo de incendios en plantas procesadoras de alimentos en esos años en el primer cuatrimestre para comparar?
> 
> Quien les dice que no damos con un "dato" de esos que hacen valiosos a los foros (porque si esperamos que la prensa o los medios se pongan a investigar, podemos esperar sentados).



Quienes recuerden la ola de incendios acontecidas en naves industriales en la época de la caída del ladrillo... a ver... seguros y desesperación hacen malas mezclas, pero las hacen...

Cuando suben los precios, muchas granjas y demás tienen contratos de venta a un determinado precio para asegurar ventas y hasta no hace demasiado los precios eran bastante predecibles dentro de márgenes bastante razonables, con lo cual, muchos pueden verse incapaces NI SIQUIERA para pagar el transporte...

Lo que está sucediendo es simplemente un efecto dominó, que debería haberse previsto, pero, dada la cantidad enorme de variables que mueve habría que aplicar esas previsiones con tantas derivas que serían infinitas y no creo que nadie tenga mínimamente seguro qué aconteceres llegarán a ocurrir, ni siquiera hasta que punto pueden llegar a acontecer...

Un desastre sin paliativos...

Hoy, salvo los rusos y hasta cierto punto, el resto del mundo está a expensas de... de... ¿un milagro?... más o menos...


----------



## visaman (22 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Lo que daria uno por cenar con Marija....



Martini vodka de entrada, una conversación inteligente y culta un buen vino con la cena, vodka después y cuando coge le punto, te va follar hasta vaciarte el deposito dejarte las piernas flojas y la polla en llamas escocida, asi que sufre


----------



## Sinjar (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## vil. (22 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> ya te digo ayer vi un video de como despedían alas tropas de dombass las mujeres e hijas y había una jamona normal besando al rusito flaco el, tenia pinta de que cuando estaba en casa la rubia se lo follaba todo el rato y asi estaba de flaco



Tienes que buscarte una mujer como sea... empiezas a perder los estribos...


----------



## Nicors (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## ATDTn (22 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Según uno de los últimos que se rindieron,y preguntado al respecto,
> dijo que si había una fuente de agua potable.



Ahí están bien.
Nazis encerrados, están en su sitio. Ratas.


----------



## Fabs (22 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Hay confianza, son coleguillas…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entre las setas y los cogollos... anda que no saben XDXD. 

No creía que el cáñamo/María pudiera crecer en un bosque que se presume algo frío.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ahora a ver si hay cojones de prohibir todo el alfabeto


----------



## visaman (22 Abr 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Buenos días putin lovers, ¿como va la ofensiva?. ¿ya han entrado en kiev? ¿o lo volvemos a dejar para mañana?.
> 
> pd: nunca unos tres días dieron para tanto.



va bien hemos quedado con tu novia y tu madre para hacer una orgia, firmado comando checheno sexual


----------



## Magick (22 Abr 2022)

Fabs dijo:


> Entre las setas y los cogollos... anda que no saben XDXD.
> 
> No creía que el cáñamo/María pudiera crecer en un bosque que se presume algo frío.





Es un montaje


----------



## Proletario Blanco (22 Abr 2022)

KIEV, ayer.


----------



## Sinjar (22 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ahora a ver si hay cojones de prohibir todo el alfabeto



Me descojono ajajajajajaj
Grandes!


----------



## Proletario Blanco (22 Abr 2022)

Médico del Azov en Mariupol.


----------



## Erebus. (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (22 Abr 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Buenos días putin lovers, ¿como va la ofensiva?. ¿ya han entrado en kiev? ¿o lo volvemos a dejar para mañana?.
> 
> pd: nunca unos tres días dieron para tanto.



Aqui andamos, viendo como llorais.


----------



## visaman (22 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Una cosa. Si le zumban a un transporte militar de un país OTAN se activa el artículo 5?



no, solo es castigan 3 m3ses sin entregas de Amazon


----------



## Sinjar (22 Abr 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> KIEV, ayer.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1033288



Esperando a los mass media occidentales hacerse eco de esto. Ah no que quedarian como uno hipocritas y la pela es la pela.


----------



## vil. (22 Abr 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> KIEV, ayer.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1033288




Jajajajajaaa... pero no estaba nuestro amado Lidl "Antonio" por ahí ayer... jajajaaaa.. sería la recepción, la bandera española o algo así... imagino que además le pusieron el himno de riego, así la cosa se correspondía con lo que probablemente creen que es el que les visita...

Hay mucho en esta guerra que es tragicómico... Valle, Valle regresa, regresa, se precisa tu pluma... jajajajajaaa


----------



## Sinjar (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

Por primera vez en dos meses


Artículo Original: Dmitry Steshin / Komsomolskaya Pravda Ninguno de nosotros era consciente de que en unas horas se iba a tomar en Moscú la decisión más racional: bloquear a los nazis de Azov en su…




slavyangrad.es











Por primera vez en dos meses


22/04/2022

Artículo Original: Dmitry Steshin / Komsomolskaya Pravda


Ninguno de nosotros era consciente de que en unas horas se iba a tomar en Moscú la decisión más racional: bloquear a los nazis de Azov en sus mazmorras y dejar que se coman a sí mismos, se merecen unos a otros. O que se entreguen. Mientras tanto, Azovstal estaba siendo puesto patas arriba y asaltado. Tan cerca como era posible, la guerra se asemejaba a las batallas en las ciudades de Siria: Homs, Alepo o las afueras de Damasco. Cierto, en Oriente Medio nadie sueña siquiera con un uso tan masivo de artillería y aviación.

Pero, a los detalles. Por ejemplo, solo es posible moverse por esta metrópolis industrial entre los agujeros de las paredes. Quienes avanzan son grupos de asalto usando mazos y explosivos o proyectiles durante el bombardeo. Avanzamos sobre _nuestra_ casa por un hueco en la esquina. No quiero mirar hacia abajo. Sobre nosotros, un soldado sentado en una silla de oficina tiene una ametralladora a sus pies. Es quien dirige a este periodista sobre dónde es mejor poner el pie y a qué agarrarse.

El único lugar seguro en este edificio es un pasillo de veinte metros que no tiene ni puertas ni ventanas. Todo el personal del grupo de asalto se reúne aquí para todo menos para disparar. Corremos por las puertas agachados, pero el otro lado el edificio ya está en la retaguardia. Se ha colocado una cocina de campaña ahí: se están calentando raciones de carne en lata. Está lleno de marcos, polvo en el suelo, ventanas rotas y puertas destrozadas. Llego a tiempo para la segunda fase de la operación: el _barrido final_. Nuestro comandante, el sonriente soldado de nombre de guerra _Les_ [bosque] nos cuenta dónde nos hemos metido: “el enemigo está a 600 metros a nuestra izquierda. En teoría, puede disparar a través del pasillo, ¿pero para qué haría eso a estas alturas?”. Las palabras de _Les_ no necesitan explicación. A juzgar por las constantes voleas de howitzers, el enemigo a nuestra izquierda no tiene con qué contrarrestar. Pero a lo largo de la fachada de nuestro edificio, el enemigo está a 200 metros. Los grupos de asalto trabajan allí, nuestra tarea es no dejar que el enemigo escape de ahí.

El hangar es impresionante, gigante. _Les_ me muestra un mapa secreto: tiene cien metros de ancho y 300 de largo. Lo miro a través de un _tuvo espía_, con el periscopio por el pasillo. Solo veo el tejado gris, porque el edificio está camuflado entre unos arbustos a los que ya les han salido las hojas.

No comprendí inmediatamente por qué _Les_ mostraba tanta confianza. Resulta que, como miembro del grupo de asalto de Vostok, pasó 17 días completamente rodeado en un edificio de nueve pisos en las afueras de Mariupol. Les hacían llegar provisiones con un cable suspendido con un dron. Sin embargo, nuestros artilleros a menudo rompían ese _camino de vida_ con la metralla. _Les _cuenta: “¡Jamás he pasado tanto frío!” y hasta le da un escalofrío, una reacción muscular a algo que el cuerpo ya ha superado hace más de un mes.

“¿De dónde sacabais agua?”

“De las cisternas de los baños y de las calderas. Había 20 de los nuestros y 15 civiles. Sobrevivimos”.

Un soldado se acerca al comandante: “_Les_, nuestro sótano aún no está barrido, inspeccionado y asegurado. No está claro qué hay en la parte de atrás, hay un cuerpo, puede que tenga documentos o que esté minado”.

El grupo de personas que quiere a asegurar el sótano crece rápidamente, ya son cinco. A la entrada realmente hay un cuerpo, una persona con el uniforme de Metinvest. Los perros se han comido sus piernas y no tiene cabeza. Pasamos. Sigo sin entender por qué hay sótanos de este tamaño. Está vacío, salvo por unos uniformes nuevos en el suelo. Sobre ellos hay una barbilla humana. Otra vez los perros caníbales. En la esquina del sótano encontramos lo que estábamos buscando: una pequeña puerta. Detrás de ella hay una habitación con un gran tanque de acero lleno de agua industrial. Hay ventilación sobre el tanque y lo atraviesa el distante sol. Hay una escalera de madera junto al tanque. _Les_ resume la situación: “Chicos, todo está claro. Corrían aquí a por agua. Haremos barricadas y lo minaremos. Los chicos arrastran viejos carteles y señales de cambio de divisas hasta el sótano. Cerramos la puerta de acero al garaje con un mazo. Ya está. Podemos respirar.

Arrastro un trozo arrancado de puerta, algunos jerséis y un puf. Me aprieto el casco, me cubro las rodillas e intento calentarme. El edificio lleva congelado desde el año pasado, las tuberías de calefacción han volado. Al recostarme en el puf, bromeo: “Ahora soy un verdadero experto militar de sofá”.

Nuestro edificio es un semicírculo y las posiciones enemigas son bombardeadas sin cesar. Si te fijas en la pared, se puede ver cómo tiembla e incluso se deforma. Lanzo a los chicos unos caramelos. ¡Quién habría imaginado la felicidad y la emoción de compartir unos dulces! Todos se llevan dos. Solo un tristón y alto soldado cubierto con una balaclava me pregunta: “¿No hay pan?”

Todos se ríen de él: “Bueno, Seryoga, eres un verdadero hombre de Mariupol, empiezas cada conversación con el pan”. El chico realmente es de Mariupol. Él y su padre llevan ocho años luchando. Me avergüenzo un poco y para apagar las bromas de los demás soldados, digo: “Ayer traje todo un maletero de pan y una bolsa de linternas. Antes de la guerra, no sabíamos el valor que tienen el pan y la luz. ¿Tienes familia en la ciudad?”

Seryoga sonríe: “Aquí, estoy volviendo a Mariupol poco a poco. Llevo ocho años sin venir. Conseguimos sacar a la abuela, no quedaba nadie más. El piso se quemó. ¿Por qué lucho? Es simple: o estamos en esta tierra nosotros, o estarán ellos. No sé cómo explicarlo en la tele”.

Cuando el enemigo empieza a golpear con especial potencia, aparece una pareja de francotiradores de nuestro grupo. Vienen a calentarse y a por comida caliente. Resulta que llevan ahí callados, como haría cualquier francotirador, todo este tiempo, como ratones en una emboscada. ¿Dónde? Es un secreto militar. _Les_ está intranquilo, molesto con estos constantes ruidos. Las salidas también se producen sin parar, aunque desde fuera parece que nuestro grupo está relajado, saboreando los caramelos.

Dos tanques bordean nuestro edificio, avanzando en círculo y disparando. Después se para y detienen los motores. En el hangar, a 200 metros de donde nos encontramos, empieza una batalla a través de la valla. Después se detiene. No son disparos de armas ligeras sino de ametralladoras de gran calibre. Silencio, bombardeo, más bombardeo. Un walkie-talkie se activa en el pecho de _Les_: “Dos muertos y un herido. ¿Cuándo viene la ambulancia? ¿Veinte minutos? Que venga a la puerta, rápido”.

“Luchan como el diablo, saben cómo luchar”, dicen los soldados. Recuerdo en voz alta la sorprendentemente precisa frase de Igor Strelkov en septiembre de 2014: “¿Por qué no hemos podido capturar el aeropuerto de Donetsk en todo este tiempo?”. Strelkov respondió: “Porque son rusos luchando contra rusos”. En respuesta a estas palabras, un soldado saca una bolsa de basura y muestra un pequeño libro. Dice que lo ha recogido en el edificio anterior. Es una publicación cara, en inglés. Es un “álbum de la memoria” de los soldados ucranianos que murieron en 2014-2015. Lo miramos y nos lo pasamos unos a otros. Se me ocurre: “Cualquiera de este libro podría estar en nuestro grupo, la caras son las mismas, el equipamiento es el mismo”.

_Les _se da cuenta: “Solo es distinto en la cabeza”.

El comandante de nuestros artilleros me recoge por la noche y me lleva a la base del batallón. Las batallas han terminado. El hangar, en el que se han empleado docenas de vagones de munición en un solo día, ha sido _liberado_ solo a medias. Según los soldados, no será posible asegurar la zona industrial de Azovstal hasta dentro de una semana o dos. Creo que hay que escuchar la opinión de estos soldados. Pero en el momento de escribir estas líneas, el Kremlin ha tomado la decisión más racional: que no haya duelos con Azov en estas mazmorras. No hay nadie para rescatarlos. Que se queden ahí sentados y piensen si han vivido sus vidas correctamente o han cometido algún error.

Y así, inmediatamente después de la decisión de Putin, Mariupol quedó en silencio. Por primera vez en dos meses.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Abr 2022)

Kharkov zona norte, refuerzos ukras:

En los campamentos militares de KhNUVS, KhAI y la unidad militar A3017, se están reponiendo puntos de municiones, están llegando refuerzos.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (22 Abr 2022)

Cerdos rusos en Kherson.


----------



## bigmaller (22 Abr 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


>



Strelkov lleva diciendo que pierden la guerra desde 2016.

Me gusta el punto derrotista. Sobre todo si la realidad dice que han recuperado casi todo el. Donbass


----------



## Sinjar (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## workforfood (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (22 Abr 2022)

Lo que se piensan algunos fanaticos proazov...


----------



## NS 4 (22 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Una cosa. Si le zumban a un transporte militar de un país OTAN se activa el artículo 5?



Si ha cruzado la frontera Ukra...me temo que no...


----------



## Sinjar (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## vil. (22 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Es offtopic y no voy a entrar en ese deate en este hilo, lo siento si me considera usted obtuso, pero los orígenes de nuestra desgraciada Guerra Civil son bien conocidos.



Y tanto que lo son, pero con aquello de lo uno y de lo otro:

- Un puto alzamiento militar hecho por mediocres y gilipollas cobardes, que una vez fracasaron no tuvieron los cohones de plantarse ante un tribunal ,que poco les iba a hacer, dado donde estamos, pero... en lugar de ello PULVERIZARON toda la economía durante años...

UNOS PUTOS GENIOS... eso sí, nos libraron del comunismo, parece ser... que ya me contarás que nos iba a hacer el comunismo que ya no hubiesen hecho ellos... lo de nuestra guerra civil es demasiado... pero demasiado al cubo como poco...


----------



## Sinjar (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (22 Abr 2022)

La gran fuente de Forocoches...


----------



## crocodile (22 Abr 2022)

Un retrato de una derrota: un corresponsal de Readovka logró visitar uno de los muchos sótanos en Mariupol, donde un destacamento de nacionalistas ucranianos llevó a cabo la defensa.

Dentro de uno de los refugios subterráneos, donde visitó el corresponsal especial de Readovka, Kirill Imashev, reina el caos y el vacío: ropa, zapatos y restos de armas están esparcidos. Envoltorios de caramelos, una máscara antigás desempaquetada y cañas de pescar aparentemente fuera de lugar junto a tubos de jabalina vacíos.

Pero una imagen aún más impresionante aparece en la superficie: un camión quemado cayó boca abajo en un agujero formado por un ataque de artillería en el refugio de los nacionalistas, que encajaron en el pozo. También hay muchos autos quemados, desguazados y hangares destruidos a su alrededor.


----------



## Bimbo (22 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ahora a ver si hay cojones de prohibir todo el alfabeto



el alfabeto es la nueva esvastika


----------



## No al NOM (22 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> * "Z" es la svastika del siglo XXI y deberíamos empezar a asumirla"*
> 
> Lo dice el tal Pedro Rodríguez, probablemente un activo CIA en España..



Todos estos hijos de puta niegan el genocidio del Donbass por parte de Ucrania con sus batallones nazis integrados y sirviendo de torturadores.


Me cago en los muertos de la secta y no cae una bomba o entran como en Charlie?


----------



## VittorioValencia (22 Abr 2022)

Comienzan a preguntarse sobre el uso de tantas armas que se envian a Zelensky. Crece el misterio y las sospechas.


----------



## ussser (22 Abr 2022)

Este chef es un personaje siniestro.


----------



## Azrael_II (22 Abr 2022)

No somos conscientes de la gesta chechena en Mariúpol, una ciudad atrincherada, con escudos humanos, misiles antitanque por doquier y ha sido liberada. EEUU y la OTAN la hubiera dejado en cenizas con miles de muertos civiles . Menuda tarea mas complicado. Los chechenos hubieran liberado Raqqa o Mosul de una forma épica


----------



## Sinjar (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## M. H. Carles Puigdemont. (22 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> buscando la foto mas chunga que haya por internet, creeis que todo cambiaria sin Putin? como si fuera Colombia



Dentro de 10 años vemos si este señor sigue entre nosotros. Bueno, si seguimos nosotros, que casi seguro que sí, yo me encargo de ello.


----------



## M. H. Carles Puigdemont. (22 Abr 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> El campechano hace 12 años le estirparon un o dos nodulos de los pulmones y parecia no iba durar...
> 
> ...en estos 12 años se ha follado mas que todo el foro junto
> 
> Esa gente tiene acceso a una sanidad que no somos capaces de imaginar.



Oiga, hable por Vd. Yo claro que tengo acceso ¿No ve que está hablando con un Presidente de la República? Soy un preboste, un gerifalte, un potentado.


----------



## Michael_Knight (22 Abr 2022)

Muscú reconoce 20.000 soldados muertos, habrá otros tantos heridos así que de los 100,000 que empezaron la invasión apenas quedan la mitad y eso que ni siquiera ha empezado la ofensiva de verdad por el Donbas. 

Verás la gracia que le hace a los rusos cuando recluten a sus hijos de 18 años para ir a morir como carne de cañón a Ucrania, con un poco de suerte amanece Putin cualquier día colgando de una farola.


----------



## frangelico (22 Abr 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> el alfabeto es la nueva esvastika



podrían usar ABC, y nos librabamos de cierto diario cutre en España.


----------



## visaman (22 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Pues hablando con muchos del este que conozco...no desean volver a un regimen comunista.
> 
> Como que quedaron hartos de las verdades oficiales impuestas desde arriba.
> 
> ...



y tu en koosovo que hacías ? currabas en el mercado de organos?


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (22 Abr 2022)

Ucrania se unirá a la UE en 2024. Así lo aseguró la ministra de Economía, Yulia Sviridenko. “Esperamos recibir el estatus de candidato para la adhesión a la UE este verano, y en 2024 nos convertiremos en miembros de pleno derecho de la Unión Europea”.


----------



## vettonio (22 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Publicidad en Polonia que nos muestra el futuro próximo.
> Pide que se abandone el transporte pindividual:
> "No alimente a Putin, elija el transporte público o la bicicleta".
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1033244



Aquí podían empezar por suprimir los miles de coches oficiales que hay.
Cualquier mindundi tiene "derecho" a coche oficial.


----------



## visaman (22 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Derivada económica…
> Ver archivo adjunto 1033265



eso te lo enseñe yo eh........... en el hilo siria que tiempos aquellos


----------



## Sinjar (22 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> No somos conscientes de la gesta chechena en Mariúpol, una ciudad atrincherada, con escudos humanos, misiles antitanque por doquier y ha sido liberada. EEUU y la OTAN la hubiera dejado en cenizas con miles de muertos civiles . Menuda tarea mas complicado. Los chechenos hubieran liberado Raqqa o Mosul de una forma épica



+1


----------



## vil. (22 Abr 2022)

VittorioValencia dijo:


> Comienzan a preguntarse sobre el uso de tantas armas que se envian a Zelensky. Crece el misterio y las sospechas.



0SIDENTA AR KREADO...

Amos no me hodas...


----------



## frangelico (22 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Ucrania se unirá a la UE en 2024. Así lo aseguró la ministra de Economía, Yulia Sviridenko. “Esperamos recibir el estatus de candidato para la adhesión a la UE este verano, y en 2024 nos convertiremos en miembros de pleno derecho de la Unión Europea”.



Esto es una locura y la ruina de la UE. Ese proceso normalmente lleva muchos años. Ya de entrada vienen con un sistema nuclear obsoleto (si hay un accidente nuclear debtro de la UE, quien indemniza a los millones de afectados?) , una "democracia" muy deficiente , una distribución de renta propia de África, infraestructuras de mierda ... Y si les abres la puerta de la UE se van a venir diez millones más, todos los hombres también, y quedarán el campo y las minas sin nadie que los trabaje, que se vive mejor de paguitero en España que de trabajador en Ucrania.

Se tendrá que retratar Polonia, el mayor receptor de fondos actual y de toda la historia de la UE, que en principio los tiene comprometidos hasta 2027. Un país del tamaño y pobreza de Ucrania se llevaría todos los recursos de la UE, pero hasta 2027 hay un presupuesto comprometido.
Joder, que es un país sin un censo medio fiable y dónde se prohíben partidos, como para confiar en sus elecciones.


----------



## Sinjar (22 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> 0SIDENTA AR KREADO...
> 
> Amos no me hodas...



No cuela lo de "Ucrania es una democracia".

Ya huele...


----------



## Bartleby (22 Abr 2022)

Por fin una información imparcial, sensata y cabal. Haciendo periodismo y ofreciendo información, que es lo que se le debe de exigir a un medio de comunicación


----------



## MiguelLacano (22 Abr 2022)

Bueno, la derrota militar ya se está mostrando en su aspecto final. Rusia es incapaz de actuar y ya están los frentes estancados, con escaramuzas y pequeños golpes de mano sin trascendencia práctica ninguna. Los ataques a infraestructuras, lejos de aumentar tienden a desaparecer. Los ucros rearmándose y reforzando sus unidades con extranjeros. La información y el mando ucros siguen indemnes, operativos al 100%. Los rusos ni siquiera son capaces de aplastar la resistencia en Mariupol. El resultado de esta guerra está siendo aún peor de lo que en la peor de las posibilidades yo auguraba al comienzo. Es un misterio el porqué. Aunque Putin es el responsable, desde luego. Ningún militar habrá avalado esta idiotez sin sentido ninguno.


----------



## Trajanillo (22 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Ucrania se unirá a la UE en 2024. Así lo aseguró la ministra de Economía, Yulia Sviridenko. “Esperamos recibir el estatus de candidato para la adhesión a la UE este verano, y en 2024 nos convertiremos en miembros de pleno derecho de la Unión Europea”.



Se viene un follón con Turquía y otros países que pidieron la adhesión antes... No es una buena idea tomar decisiones en caliente, estas cosas van a hacer que la UE desaparezca antes de lo previsto.


----------



## Sinjar (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## orcblin (22 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Se viene un follón con Turquía y otros países que pidieron la adhesión antes... No es una buena idea tomar decisiones en caliente, estas cosas van a hacer que la UE desaparezca antes de lo previsto.



y esto es malo por?


----------



## vil. (22 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> No cuela lo de "Ucrania es una democracia".
> 
> Ya huele...



Que un tío escriba "a creado" y luego tenga los COHONES de poner un vídeo en internet que pretende dar información creible... a ver, cómo te digo yo... eso sí que apesta, pero mucho y mal...

Por favor, un poco de autorespeto y consideración a uno mismo... 

Y me equivoco, pero hostia, es el título cohones...


----------



## Bulldozerbass (22 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Y tanto que lo son, pero con aquello de lo uno y de lo otro:
> 
> - Un puto alzamiento militar hecho por mediocres y gilipollas cobardes, que una vez fracasaron no tuvieron los cohones de plantarse ante un tribunal ,que poco les iba a hacer, dado donde estamos, pero... en lugar de ello PULVERIZARON toda la economía durante años...
> 
> UNOS PUTOS GENIOS... eso sí, nos libraron del comunismo, parece ser... que ya me contarás que nos iba a hacer el comunismo que ya no hubiesen hecho ellos... lo de nuestra guerra civil es demasiado... pero demasiado al cubo como poco...



Me parece fantástico lo que comenta ustéc, pero ya digo que en este hilo no voy a entrar al trapo. Aquí estamos a setas, no a Rolex.


----------



## vil. (22 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Muscú reconoce 20.000 soldados muertos, habrá otros tantos heridos así que de los 100,000 que empezaron la invasión apenas quedan la mitad y eso que ni siquiera ha empezado la ofensiva de verdad por el Donbas.
> 
> Verás la gracia que le hace a los rusos cuando recluten a sus hijos de 18 años para ir a morir como carne de cañón a Ucrania, con un poco de suerte amanece Putin cualquier día colgando de una farola.
> ...



Sí, sobre todo cuando recuerden a una actriz decapitando rusos y a tipos pisoteando bebes rusos, seguramente tendrán más que motivos para empalar a Putin, pero vamos más que seguro... hasta en eso somos unos putos cracks...


----------



## workforfood (22 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Bueno, la derrota militar ya se está mostrando en su aspecto final. Rusia es incapaz de actuar y ya están los frentes estancados, con escaramuzas y pequeños golpes de mano sin trascendencia práctica ninguna. Los ataques a infraestructuras, lejos de aumentar tienden a desaparecer. Los ucros rearmándose y reforzando sus unidades con extranjeros. La información y el mando ucros siguen indemnes, operativos al 100%. Los rusos ni siquiera son capaces de aplastar la resistencia en Mariupol. El resultado de esta guerra está siendo aún peor de lo que en la peor de las posibilidades yo auguraba al comienzo. Es un misterio el porqué. Aunque Putin es el responsable, desde luego. Ningún militar habrá avalado esta idiotez sin sentido ninguno.



Mariúpol ya está tomada, lo de azovstal lo han dejado minado y controlado. Y el Donbass será cuestión de tiempo el resto del óblast de donetsk, es medio óblast no la mitad de Ucrania es muy poco.


----------



## Trajanillo (22 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Publicidad en Polonia que nos muestra el futuro próximo.
> Pide que se abandone el transporte pindividual:
> "No alimente a Putin, elija el transporte público o la bicicleta".
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1033244



No tendrás nada y serás feliz, pero solo los occidentales el resto vivirá a todo trapo, que van a correr cabezas en un futuro no muy lejano ya ni cotiza.


----------



## No al NOM (22 Abr 2022)

La Secta tv no defiende a la izquierda y al PSOE por ser comunistas o de izquierdas, lo hace por Soros igual que ahora apoyan a los nazis, los nazis de Soros. Sin careta ya


----------



## Trajanillo (22 Abr 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> y esto es malo por?



Te refieres a la desaparición de la UE, eso de per sé no es malo, lo malo es que despues de eso vendrán las ostias entre europeos como es nuestra tradicción.


----------



## M. H. Carles Puigdemont. (22 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Por fin una información imparcial, sensata y cabal. Haciendo periodismo y ofreciendo información, que es lo que se le debe de exigir a un medio de comunicación



Informando de las cosas que interesan a la gente.


----------



## vil. (22 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Me parece fantástico lo que comenta ustéc, pero ya digo que en este hilo no voy a entrar al trapo. Aquí estamos a setas, no a Rolex.



El comentario viene al hilo como anillo al dedo, no crea...

Qué está haciendo el señor PUTIN en Ucrania, especialmente en la Acería... ve usted que haga lo que hizo el Tio Sam... y no, no es que el Tio Sam hiciese mal su trabajo, simplemente tenía otros recursos y sobre todo otras finalidades...

Claro que viene al hilo y mucho...

Es un foro de economía y no entender lo qué se hace y porqué se hace del modo que se hace nos lleva al desastre más absoluto...

Ni el Tio Sam equivocó sus actos en Irak, ni Rusia está equivocando los suyos en Ucrania... el error que tuvo EE.UU. en Irak fue la gestión del día después, que podría ser el mismo que tenga Rusia si gana, que todo hace pensar que así será...

Ahora el Tio Sam no bombardea Detroit, por más pozo sin fondo que pudiera ser... a ver si nos entendemos...


----------



## aurariola (22 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Te refieres a la desaparición de la UE, eso de per sé no es malo, lo malo es que despues de eso vendrán las ostias entre europeos como es nuestra tradicción.



practicamente no quedan europeos en edad militar, sera mas bien ostias entre europeos y ordas africanas de segunda generacion.......


----------



## Besarionis (22 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ahora a ver si hay cojones de prohibir todo el alfabeto



Tienen retranca, los jodíos


----------



## orcblin (22 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Te refieres a la desaparición de la UE, eso de per sé no es malo, lo malo es que despues de eso vendrán las ostias entre europeos como es nuestra tradicción.



no tiene por qué..
para lo que sirva la UE es mejor no estar. si al final va a ser vasallo igual de usa, pues casi mejor ir por libre.


----------



## Trajanillo (22 Abr 2022)

aurariola dijo:


> practicamente no quedan europeos en edad militar, sera mas bien ostias entre europeos y ordas africanas de segunda generacion.......



Igual me da que me da la mismo, las ostias se darán igualmente.


----------



## crocodile (22 Abr 2022)

Última hora.

Un avión de transporte militar ucraniano AN-26 se estrelló en la región de Zaporozhye


----------



## No al NOM (22 Abr 2022)

Los tontos españoles ponen las armas y su ejército las lleva a Ucrania para seguir genocidios SanoS




__





En la Armada no dan crédito: Sánchez desvela a Putin el buque militar que lleva las armas a Ucrania


Sánchez anuncia a Zelenski «el mayor envío de armas», un buque de guerra y equipamiento militar Sánchez promete a Zelenski que seguirá enviando armas a Ucrania pese a la oposición de Podemos El presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, ha desvelado en plena rueda de prensa el nombre del buque...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Honkler (22 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Ucrania se unirá a la UE en 2024. Así lo aseguró la ministra de Economía, Yulia Sviridenko. “Esperamos recibir el estatus de candidato para la adhesión a la UE este verano, y en 2024 nos convertiremos en miembros de pleno derecho de la Unión Europea”.



Seguro que si…


----------



## crocodile (22 Abr 2022)

Gigantesco arsenal ucraniano capturado esta mañana por los rusos.


----------



## chemarin (22 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Realmente alucinante Putiniano, le roban las reservas, roban propiedades, cuentas, yates, casas de todo ruso que viva en OTAN/USA, promueven una rusofobia digna del tercer reich instando a agredir a rusos por la calle, les impiden que comercien, les cierran el paso por aire y por mar etc etc y aun piensa en pastelear con Satánicos ?, despues de los muertos y la ruina que ha supuesto para Rusia todo esto?, Si esto sigue asi puede ser peor que lo que hizo en 2014.



La vida tiene mucho de teatro, ¿qué pensarían los ciudadanos de este mundo si Putin dijera que no quiere negociar nada y que no parará hasta conseguir todos sus objetivos? Yo creo que Putin es inteligente y a veces dice cosas en las que no cree o que las dice por mera propaganda. Me decepcionaría mucho que Putin aceptara algo menos que quedarse con todo el este y parte del sur de Ucrania. Pero tampoco nos engañemos, en algún momento habrá que negociar, no creo que tenga sentido que Rusia acabe ocupando Ucrania occidental, eso sería un enorme lío para Rusia.


----------



## Bartleby (22 Abr 2022)

En la radio acaban de informar solemnemente y con orgullo como va la travesía del barco español que se dirige a la zona de conflicto para entregar armamento al ejercito ucraniano, han contado, incluso con detalle, todo el material bélico que transporta. Esto es propio de una comedia, no pueden ser tan tontos.


----------



## orcblin (22 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> La vida tiene mucho de teatro, ¿qué pensarían los ciudadanos de este mundo si Putin dijera que no quiere negociar nada y que no parará hasta conseguir todos sus objetivos? Yo creo que Putin es inteligente y a veces dice cosas en las que no cree o que las dice por mera propaganda. Me decepcionaría mucho que Putin aceptara algo menos que quedarse con todo el este y parte del sur de Ucrania. Pero tampoco nos engañemos, en algún momento habrá que negociar, no creo que tenga sentido que Rusia acabe ocupando Ucrania occidental, eso sería un enorme lío para Rusia.



hombre no se , lo único que puede ofrecer occidente en la negociación es el fin de las sanciones.
si ucrania (usa) y rusia firman un acuerdo , pues no tiene sentido ninguna sanción desde el 2014

y eso es el fin de USA. así que putin y todo el mundo sabe que no le van a firmar nada


----------



## Arraki (22 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> La Secta tv no defiende a la izquierda y al PSOE por ser comunistas o de izquierdas, lo hace por Soros igual que ahora apoyan a los nazis, los nazis de Soros. Sin careta ya
> Ver archivo adjunto 1033312
> Ver archivo adjunto 1033313
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1033314



Yo creo que debemos de dejar de calificar al PSOE de izquierdas, derechas o centro cuando lo que son es un grupo organizado en el que la función principal de todos y cada uno de sus integrantes es el bien individual propio y punto.

Que luego engañen a los que se creen progresistas o de izquierdas es otra cosa, pero la realidad es esa y punto.

Y esto mismo lo podéis solapar al PP y a la derecha o a los partidos independentistas. Vivimos en una ilusión de honestidad y la realidad es que estamos hasta las cejas de mediocres vividores


----------



## Arraki (22 Abr 2022)

Repetido


----------



## No al NOM (22 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> En la radio acaban de informar solemnemente y con orgullo como va la travesía del barco español que se dirige a la zona de conflicto para entregar armamento al ejercito ucraniano, han contado, incluso con detalle, todo el material bélico que transporta. Esto es propio de una comedia, no pueden ser tan tontos.



Queremos saber, donde se descarga y rutas hasta su destino.


----------



## visaman (22 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Te refieres a la desaparición de la UE, eso de per sé no es malo, lo malo es que despues de eso vendrán las ostias entre europeos como es nuestra tradicción.



yo a chita y callando prepararía fortificaciones en los pirineos y después de derrotarlos invadiría


----------



## workforfood (22 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> En la radio acaban de informar solemnemente y con orgullo como va la travesía del barco español que se dirige a la zona de conflicto para entregar armamento al ejercito ucraniano, han contado, incluso con detalle, todo el material bélico que transporta. Esto es propio de una comedia, no pueden ser tan tontos.



Pues no te extrañe en la frontera Polaca hay colas de camiones llenas de amamento para entrar en Ucrania todo la OTAN está mandando armas, no lees las noticias que muchos países se están quedando sin armas de las toneladas de armamento militar que están mandando. Están mandando hasta aviones demontados, ya se han visto imágenes en este foro.


----------



## visaman (22 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Repetido



todos los partidos hoy por hoy son partidos palasacapami


----------



## chemarin (22 Abr 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> hombre no se , lo único que puede ofrecer occidente en la negociación es el fin de las sanciones.
> si ucrania (usa) y rusia firman un acuerdo , pues no tiene sentido ninguna sanción desde el 2014
> 
> y eso es el fin de USA. así que putin y todo el mundo sabe que no le van a firmar nada



Es que esta guerra es mucho más guerra de lo que parece (y perdón por el juego de palabras), la guerra de Ucrania esconde otra guerra: la del control financiero mundial. De repente Rusia ha decidido (gracias a Dios) salirse del sistema financiero fraudulento que dominan los anglos. Y parece que China también está en ello. Los anglos no saben qué hacer, pero tampoco tienen huevos a la guerra nuclear. A través de Ucrania joden a Rusia, como en su día hicieron con Chechenia (y volverán a hacerlo en el futuro). La guerra de Ucrania la ganará Rusia, de eso no tengo dudas, pero la guerra financiera no tengo tan claro si tendrá ganador, quizás coexistan dos mundos, quizás los anglos implosionen. No lo sé.


----------



## EGO (22 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Muscú reconoce 20.000 soldados muertos, habrá otros tantos heridos así que de los 100,000 que empezaron la invasión apenas quedan la mitad y eso que ni siquiera ha empezado la ofensiva de verdad por el Donbas.
> 
> Verás la gracia que le hace a los rusos cuando recluten a sus hijos de 18 años para ir a morir como carne de cañón a Ucrania, con un poco de suerte amanece Putin cualquier día colgando de una farola.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1033304



"reconoce y borra la informacion"



Simplemente lo dejan caer y luego hacen como si fuera un error del becario.Tiro de aviso al jabali.

Las cuentas salen y los ucranianos nunca mintieron:13.000 muertos y 7000 desaparecidos que estan en las morgues ucranianas hacen los 20.000 defenestrados en total.

Y eso contando rusos.Si contamos milicianos del Donbass, mercenarios y follacabras checheneos los numeros deben dar vertigo.


----------



## Riina (22 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Hasta que no prohiban las montañas rusas, el peligro persistirá.



i la ensaladilla rusa, naturalmente, jeje. Habrase visto.


----------



## vil. (22 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Los tontos españoles ponen las armas y su ejército las lleva a Ucrania para seguir genocidios SanoS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La pregunta si tuviesemos un mínimo de decencia en el Parlamento, que no la hay, sería que se nos informase DETALLADAMENTE del coste total de la FINANCIACION que para España supone la guerra de Ucrania, con pelitos y señales... para que JUAN PUEBLO cuando paga religiosamente sus impuestos sepa EXACTAMENTE a qué se dedican y cuando le dicen que sanidad o educación, carreteras o demás no son factibles...

Es una aberración todo lo que está pasando...

Ya lo de "Antonio" es que... es que...


----------



## Bartleby (22 Abr 2022)

A mi esto de informar con todos los detalles sobre esto en medio de una guerra, me parece de guion de película de Mel Brooks.


----------



## Honkler (22 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> En la radio acaban de informar solemnemente y con orgullo como va la travesía del barco español que se dirige a la zona de conflicto para entregar armamento al ejercito ucraniano, han contado, incluso con detalle, todo el material bélico que transporta. Esto es propio de una comedia, no pueden ser tan tontos.



Está guerra es muy esperpéntica. Los servicios de inteligencia no se tienen que esforzar en averiguar nada, los imbéciles occidentales se lo cuentan todo


----------



## chemarin (22 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Bueno, la derrota militar ya se está mostrando en su aspecto final. Rusia es incapaz de actuar y ya están los frentes estancados, con escaramuzas y pequeños golpes de mano sin trascendencia práctica ninguna. Los ataques a infraestructuras, lejos de aumentar tienden a desaparecer. Los ucros rearmándose y reforzando sus unidades con extranjeros. La información y el mando ucros siguen indemnes, operativos al 100%. Los rusos ni siquiera son capaces de aplastar la resistencia en Mariupol. El resultado de esta guerra está siendo aún peor de lo que en la peor de las posibilidades yo auguraba al comienzo. Es un misterio el porqué. Aunque Putin es el responsable, desde luego. Ningún militar habrá avalado esta idiotez sin sentido ninguno.



Comentario bastante absurdo por tu parte. Costará meses dominar el Este de Ucrania, pero se logrará.


----------



## Charidemo (22 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> Martini vodka de entrada, una conversación inteligente y culta un buen vino con la cena, vodka después y cuando coge le punto, te va follar hasta vaciarte el deposito dejarte las piernas flojas y la polla en llamas escocida, asi que sufre



Joder. Martini-vodka, botella de vino y más vodka antes. Me estoy haciendo viejo.


----------



## coscorron (22 Abr 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> En Jarkov han realojado al camarado Zhukov a un sitio mas adecuado.



Son tan tontitos que dan hasta pena ... quitando la estatua de Zhukov igual no se dan cuenta pero lo que estan diciendo es que preferirían que los nazis hubieran ganado la guerra??? Eso en plena guerra mundial era incluso comprensible pero después de conocer a lo que se dedicaron los nazis en la Ucrania ocupada y como generaron una gran hambruna apropiandose directamente de las cosechas pues no se llega a entender demasiado. Hay otras formas de decir que no quieren ser rusos .. Por cierto Zhukov fue de los generales menos preocupados por el daño de sus soldados y eso que el nivel del ejercito ruso en ese sentido era más bien bajo .... Las cosas han cambiado parece que ahora ya si toman en cuenta el número de las bajas.


----------



## vettonio (22 Abr 2022)

Riina dijo:


> i la ensaladilla rusa, naturalmente, jeje. Habrase visto.



Eeh eeh... Cuidadito.
Eeh cuidadito, que con las cosas de comer no se juega.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (22 Abr 2022)

El viruelo sin ejército, sin dinero, sin el aval de su pueblo, ni del congreso, ni del gobierno, ni siquiera de su partido. Se presenta en Kiev en mitad de una guerra con la mayor potencia nuclear del planeta y en nombre de la paz detalla con que y por donde suministrará las armas del pueblo español serán enviadas.


----------



## pemebe (22 Abr 2022)

Audio de Gisbert en Horizonte.


----------



## Billy Ray (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## orcblin (22 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Es que esta guerra es mucho más guerra de lo que parece (y perdón por el juego de palabras), la guerra de Ucrania esconde otra guerra: la del control financiero mundial. De repente Rusia ha decidido (gracias a Dios) salirse del sistema financiero fraudulento que dominan los anglos. Y parece que China también está en ello. Los anglos no saben qué hacer, pero tampoco tienen huevos a la guerra nuclear. A través de Ucrania joden a Rusia, como en su día hicieron con Chechenia (y volverán a hacerlo en el futuro). La guerra de Ucrania la ganará Rusia, de eso no tengo dudas, pero la guerra financiera no tengo tan claro si tendrá ganador, quizás coexistan dos mundos, quizás los anglos implosionen. No lo sé.



es que imagínate..
rusia y ucrania llegan a un acuerdo, y el dombas y crimea quedan rusos oficialmente.
que sentido tienen las sanciones?
europa volvería a comprar materias primas (más caras a rusia pero menos que a USA).. los demás países negociaciarían sin miedo con rusia (y en rublos)... aquí se vendería como una derrota de rusia y putin, pero todo lo más lejos de la realidad...

pero lo que ha quedado claro es que occidente no es de fiar, si les da por ahí te niegan, y usa esta actuando como un matón amenazado a todos los países que han querido tener alguna opinión distinta.... si hasta en europa se está viendo que nos hemos amputado las 2 piernas?
pues yo lo que vería sería países saliéndose de la angloesfera y entrando en la brics_esfera (por llamarlo de alguna forma)... y eso es la muerte de USA


----------



## Zhukov (22 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Bueno, la derrota militar ya se está mostrando en su aspecto final.





Desde luego. Ucrania sólo aguanta a ver si llega el verano y los USA le declaran la guerra a Rusia.

¿Por qué Zelensky no retira sus fuerzas del caldero del Donbass?









Почему Зеленский не отводит войска из Донбасского котла


После освобождения Мариуполя еще одна крупная группировка ВСУ практически гарантированно рискует попасть в котел. Парадоксально, но Киев при этом не только не приказывает этим силам отойти, но даже еще более укрепляет их. О чем идет речь и как можно объяснить иррациональное поведение украинского...




k-politika.ru





Desconozco las razones de la pausa de ayer, pero siguiendo los patrones de la Primera Guerra Mundial, parecen que se van a tirar una semana bombardeando, ataques de tanteo para identificar resistencias, otro bombardeo y así antes de que empiecen a apretar.

Y vete tú a saber si no nos sorprenden y en vez de cercar el saliente de Donbass van primero a por Odessa, o toman los puentes del Dniéper avanzando desde Krivoy Rog. Es lo que yo haría. Los controlas y cortas la ayuda occidental e impides la retirada del ejército de Donbass.

Pero claro, yo no estoy en el mando ruso y no sé las fuerzas disponibles que hay para la operación y si es factible, así que imagino que lo que puede hacerse ahora es ir apretando el saliente de Donbass como un grano que se revienta.


----------



## Sinjar (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## frangelico (22 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Pues no te extrañe en la frontera Polaca hay colas de camiones llenas de amamento para entrar en Ucrania todo la OTAN está mandando armas, no lees las noticias que muchos países se están quedando sin armas de las toneladas de armamento militar que están mandando. Están mandando hasta aviones demontados, ya se han visto imágenes en este foro.



Carece de sentido usar un barco con capacidad para miles de Tm para llevar apenas 200, que caben en dos 747 o en cinco A-400M. Y dando la vuelta a Europa para ir por Polonia , una semana de viajes cuando en cuatro horas estarían en avión.


----------



## alfonbass (22 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Tio, a ver, que esto es un FORO DE ECONOMÍA... a ver si nos enteramos...
> 
> España vive del BCE, no es caso único por la zona euro... Europa no tiene reserva alguna de alimentos realmente, el gas está casi al día, de petroleo porque en tiempos pretéritos se obligó a crear reserva estratégica...
> 
> ...



Si es un foro de economía supongo que sabrás explicar el por qué del menor nivel de vida (bastante menor) de un ruso medio comparado con un europeo medio, porque es algo evidente.

A ver si lo entiendes, yo no digo que la economía se falsee en Europa, que por supuesto se hace, no lo niego, digo:

1) Imponer un cepo cambiario en un país como se ha hecho con el rublo equivale a no tener nadie ni idea del valor real del rublo en los mercados, puesto que no se está vendiendo, nadie en Rusia puede vender los rublos que quiera
2) Que la economía rusa no es la hostia, eso está claro y basta con ver datos de salarios medios y comparando, eso te dice muchas cosas
3) Que el intervencionismo del estado ruso es máximo, además, no lo digo yo, lo decís muchos que "parece que apoyáis ese tipo de sistemas". Bien, en mi opinión son bastante desacertados, volvemos otra vez al nivel de vida

También hay que apuntar:

1)Yo no digo que España no viva del BCE, algo que además no paramos de criticar los liberales, pero es que, viendo lo que quiere mucha gente es lógico, solo quieren estado y que les "salve" su querido estado, bien, aquí está el resultado ¿Por qué presuponéis que, dependiendo del país y de vuestras simpatías los resultados deben ser distintos con acciones similares?
2) En el resto de Europa si hay países que lo están haciendo bien, curiosamente son los que más amenazados se sienten con esta crisis, economía dinámicas como los balticos, por ejemplo, que nos han superado (o están a punto de hacerlo en PIB mientras miramos "no se qué"


----------



## Sinjar (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (22 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Bueno, la derrota militar ya se está mostrando en su aspecto final. Rusia es incapaz de actuar y ya están los frentes estancados, con escaramuzas y pequeños golpes de mano sin trascendencia práctica ninguna. Los ataques a infraestructuras, lejos de aumentar tienden a desaparecer. Los ucros rearmándose y reforzando sus unidades con extranjeros. La información y el mando ucros siguen indemnes, operativos al 100%. Los rusos ni siquiera son capaces de aplastar la resistencia en Mariupol. El resultado de esta guerra está siendo aún peor de lo que en la peor de las posibilidades yo auguraba al comienzo. Es un misterio el porqué. Aunque Putin es el responsable, desde luego. Ningún militar habrá avalado esta idiotez sin sentido ninguno.



¿Ya?, que rápido ha terminado todo, en el fondo me alegro de que deje de morir gente...¿porque dejará de morir gente en Ucrania una vez se expulse a las fuerzas armadas rusas y gobierne _Zelensky I el Magnánimo_, verdad?..


----------



## Charidemo (22 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Por fin una información imparcial, sensata y cabal. Haciendo periodismo y ofreciendo información, que es lo que se le debe de exigir a un medio de comunicación



Melafo. Y si se terciara a la Cristina Fernández.


----------



## torque_200bc (22 Abr 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> es que imagínate..
> rusia y ucrania llegan a un acuerdo, y el dombas y crimea quedan rusos oficialmente.
> que sentido tienen las sanciones?
> europa volvería a comprar materias primas (más caras a rusia pero menos que a USA).. los demás países negociaciarían sin miedo con rusia (y en rublos)... aquí se vendería como una derrota de rusia y putin, pero todo lo más lejos de la realidad...
> ...



Las sanciones se quedan mínimo hasta que Putin palme, que tiene pinta será en breves, y luego pase un tiempo largo sin que se hable del tema. En cualquier caso me da que esto está empezando aún. Los rusos aunque no capturen ni un palmo más de terreno no los sacas del bajo dnieper ni con agua caliente y no se yo si será posible un tratado de paz en estas condiciones. Creo que nos vamos a alto el fuego y zona demilitarizada eterna entre Rusia y Polonia/exUcrania.


----------



## arriondas (22 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Esto es una locura y la ruina de la UE. Ese proceso normalmente lleva muchos años. Ya de entrada vienen con un sistema nuclear obsoleto, una "democracia" muy deficiente , una distribución de renta propia de África, infraestructuras de mierda ... Y si les abres la puerta de la UE se van a venir diez millones más, todos los hombres también, y quedarán el campo y las minas sin nadie que los trabaje, que se vive mejor de paguitero en España que de trabajador en Ucrania.
> 
> Se tendrá que retratar Polonia, el mayor receptor de fondos actual y de toda la historia de la UE, que en principio los tiene comprometidos hasta 2027. Un país del tamaño y pobreza de Ucrania se llevaría todos los recursos de la UE, pero hasta 2027 hay un presupuesto comprometido.
> Joder, que es un país sin un censo medio fiable y dónde se prohíben partidos, como para confiar en sus elecciones.



Si Ucrania entra en la UE, ésta desaparece. Así de simple. Se rompe en mil pedazos. Ahora habrá que pensar a quién le beneficia eso... Sí, podemos imaginar a quién.


----------



## Loignorito (22 Abr 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> el alfabeto es la nueva esvastika



No les deis ideas... y por cierto, si proscriben la 'Z' ¿cómo se referirán a *Z*elenski?  ¿Elenski? y si se viste de travelo para otro vídeo... ¿Elenenski?
Seguro que nuestro afamado y muy querido y resiliente presidente 'Sanche' encontrará una solución. Igual se la pregunta a su predecesor 'Apatero'.


----------



## Michael_Knight (22 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Perro ladrador poco mordedor. Lo único que hacen repitiendo semana tras semana lo mismo es quedar en evidencia, mucha amenaza pero lo único cierto es que les han hundido el barquito los yankis y se la han comido con patatas.


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Abr 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Jojojo, vaya sarta de mentiras.
> 
> Sólo hay que ver el pacto Molotov-Von Ribbentrop para desmentir tu propaganda de mierda, y saber que el hamijo Pepón era el que llevaba las rodilleras puestas ante el pintorcillo austriaco.



Tu bilis me nutre, ñordo, dato mata a relato:
Stalin 'planned to send a million troops to stop Hitler if Britain and France agreed pact'


----------



## orcblin (22 Abr 2022)

torque_200bc dijo:


> Las sanciones se quedan mínimo hasta que Putin palme, que tiene pinta será en breves, y luego pase un tiempo largo sin que se hable del tema. En cualquier caso me da que esto está empezando aún. Los rusos aunque no capturen ni un palmo más de terreno no los sacas del bajo dnieper ni con agua caliente y no se yo si será posible un tratado de paz en estas condiciones. Creo que nos vamos a alto el fuego y zona demilitarizada eterna entre Rusia y Polonia/exUcrania.



vamos a ver, la sanciones están oficialmente por que rusia invadió crimea.
si ucrania y rusia firman y llegan a un acuerdo, esas sanciones no tienen ningún sentido, cómo las vendes?

y que prefieres que se vaya putin, y gobierne el partido comunista? pues entonces ucrania le quedarían 2 telediarios ya que se convertiría en un desierto... salvo el este que sería anexionado por rusia.

por eso, todo el mundo sabe que USA no va a dejar que se firme nada, y va a querer eso que ucrania se convierta en un estado fallido al lado de Rusia que sea una mosca cojonera todo el tiempo posible...


----------



## Zhukov (22 Abr 2022)

Ayer no hubo parte porque no hubo novedades en el frente. Hay operaciones en curso pero todavía no se sabe gran cosa. Este informe es de ayer noche, confirma lo que ya se atisba, que se está alineando el frente ruso desde Izyum el sur del embalse de Oskol hasta Kremenaya y Rubezhnoye, ver mapa



https://topwar.ru/195303-manevrennaja-oborona-protivnika-v-rajone-sela-zelenaja-dolina-v-dnr-byla-svedena-na-net-raschetami-tjazhelyh-ognemetnyh-sistem-vs-rf.html



Esto significa que los rusos expanden la cabeza de puente al sur del río y del cuello de botella de Izyum, les queda atravesar otro cinturón de bosques para atacar Slayvansk-Kramatorsk-Liman

Por el Oeste se expanden hacia Barvenkovo, pero aquí al contrario que por la parte de Lugansk, donde el enemigo se retira hay intensos combates y dura resistencia según cuentan los corresponsales del frente.


----------



## MiguelLacano (22 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Ya?, que rápido ha terminado todo, en el fondo me alegro de que deje de morir gente...¿porque dejará de morir gente en Ucrania una vez se expulse a las fuerzas armadas rusas y gobierne _Zelensky I el Magnánimo_, verdad?..



No, no sólo no ha terminado sino que puede ir complicándose cada vez más, para Rusia, porque los ucro nazis no tienen más que seguir dando por el culo, y tienen medios para hacerlo, crecientes, sobre todo por la blandura y la imprevision de Putin. Es un desastre sin paliativos que después de casi 2 meses de guerra y miles de muertos propios, el frente esté estancado y el jefe nazi se pueda permitir erigirse en “líder” de occidente. Simpatizo con el pueblo ruso, con sus soldados y estoy convencido de la justicia de su empeño y de su lucha, pero esto es una desdichada operación, que cada día se pone peor, todo teniendo medios de sobra para que no hubiera sido así. Porque la guerra económica todos entendemos que podría perderla Rusia, pero la militar era impensable.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> A mi esto de informar con todos los detalles sobre esto en medio de una guerra, me parece de guion de película de Mel Brooks.



A mí de este.




Una pandilla de frikis la UE armando a una vaca


----------



## Loignorito (22 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> A mi esto de informar con todos los detalles sobre esto en medio de una guerra, me parece de guion de película de Mel Brooks.





Billy Ray dijo:


>



Pues a ver si en lugar de comedia, tenemos tragedia griega...


----------



## Arraki (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Casino (22 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> No, no sólo no ha terminado sino que puede ir complicándose cada vez más, para Rusia, porque los ucro nazis no tienen más que seguir dando por el culo, y tienen medios para hacerlo, crecientes, sobre todo por la blandura y la imprevision de Putin. Es un desastre sin paliativos que después de casi 2 meses de guerra y miles de muertos propios, el frente esté estancado y el jefe nazi se pueda permitir erigirse en “líder” de occidente. Simpatizo con el pueblo ruso, con sus soldados y estoy convencido de la justicia de su empeño y de su lucha, pero esto es una desdichada operación, que cada día se pone peor, todo teniendo medios de sobra para que no hubiera sido así. Porque la guerra económica todos entendemos que podría perderla Rusia, pero la militar era impensable.




¿Pero va Vd. a aceptar esa mariscada nivel sindicalista?
Llevo días esperando su respuesta.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Seronoser (22 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Se viene un follón con Turquía y otros países que pidieron la adhesión antes... No es una buena idea tomar decisiones en caliente, estas cosas van a hacer que la UE desaparezca antes de lo previsto.



Ucrania no se va a adherir nunca a la UE. 
Primero porque Ucrania no va a existir, tal y como la conocemos hoy; 
Segundo porque va a ser vetada por España, Francia, Italia...que no pueden permitirse los precios bajos ucranianos en materias primas, que arruinarían el campo en estos paises.
Tercero porque no sois conscientes de la situación interna en que va a quedar Ucrania cuando Rusia termine su operación militar.

Es todo un teatro...


----------



## Yomateix (22 Abr 2022)

Les han dado mil oportunidades para rendirse, pero el batallón Azov sabe que el dejar salir a los civiles los condena a ellos y como nazis que son ya dijeron que no abandonaría nadie y moriria hasta el último hombre....evidentemente a ellos siendo nazis saben que los arrestarían y luego a saber que les pasa. Por eso necesitan que los civiles no puedan abandonar la acería para usarlos como escudos. Ahora es culpa de los Rusos porque dijeron que ninguna mosca abandonaría la acería, como si hubiesen dicho que los querían matar a todos y no hubiesen permitido la evacuación....cuando lo dijeron tras varios días esperando a ver si aceptaban rendirse mientras el batallón Azov se mofaba de sus ultimatums. Pero los nazis que mantienen como escudos humanos a niños y civiles ahora se hacen las víctimas por que estén atacando tras días avisando de que era su última oportunidad para salir y rendirse.


*Niños atrapados en la acería Mariupol*
*Svyatoslav Palamar es el subcomandante del batallón Azov*, que junto con algunos infantes de marina del ejército ucraniano continúa la resistencia contra el ejército ruso en la planta siderúrgica *Azovstal *en *Mariupol*.

En declaraciones a la BBC, después de que Putin pidiera ayer a su ministro de Defensa que sitiara Azovstal, asegurándose de que "ninguna mosca pueda salir de allí", Palamar explica que en los túneles subterráneos que hacen que ese lugar sea tan difícil de conquistar para *Moscú* hay cientos de civiles atrapados. "Aquí hay muertos y heridos", dijo. "Algunos civiles están atrapados debajo de los edificios derrumbados". Según Palamar, hay algunos bebés que tienen apenas tres meses.


----------



## raptors (22 Abr 2022)

Pues territorio enemigo enemigo.. quien sabe


----------



## Seronoser (22 Abr 2022)

Un ejemplo de cómo manipulan los medios españoles, con total impunidad.

Primero, se hacen eco de una noticia falsa: la muerte de 13.000 soldados rusos.
Después, se inventan otra noticia falsa, sobre la noticia falsa anterior: la muerte de 20.000 soldados rusos.

Y así, con todo


----------



## bubibartra (22 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ucrania no se va a adherir nunca a la UE.
> Primero porque Ucrania no va a existir, tal y como la conocemos hoy;
> Segundo porque va a ser vetada por España, Francia, Italia...que no pueden permitirse los precios bajos ucranianos en materias primas, que arruinarían el campo en estos paises.
> Tercero porque no sois conscientes de la situación interna en que va a quedar Ucrania cuando Rusia termine su operación militar.
> ...



Añade que al gobierno alemán, el que ponela pasta, se le está atragantado y mucho los ucros' ....

añade que los naranjos no están dispuestos a pagar lo que cuesta nivelar Ucrania para que entre en la UE

Añade a los húngaros que no quieren. Los austriacos que tampoco están por la labor.

Francia que cada vez tiene más problemas internos y que esta vez contendrán a Le Pen pero la siguiente puede que no.

No está el horno europeo para bollos


----------



## Trajanillo (22 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ucrania no se va a adherir nunca a la UE.
> Primero porque Ucrania no va a existir, tal y como la conocemos hoy;
> Segundo porque va a ser vetada por España, Francia, Italia...que no pueden permitirse los precios bajos ucranianos en materias primas, que arruinarían el campo en estos paises.
> Tercero porque no sois conscientes de la situación interna en que va a quedar Ucrania cuando Rusia termine su operación militar.
> ...



Bueno ya veremos a ver, yo creo que no, pero de los dirigentes europeos se puede esperar cualquier cosa, además harán lo que diga EEUU


----------



## Magick (22 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Aquí podían empezar por suprimir los miles de coches oficiales que hay.
> Cualquier mindundi tiene "derecho" a coche oficial.



sobre todo si vive en Italia:


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (22 Abr 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Gisbert ha puesto sus cojones sobre la mesa. Se los ha pasado a todos por la piedra.



Había un gordo que le habló hasta con tono amenazante y desafiante, descolocado porque está acostumbrado a que la propaganda oficial no se discute.


----------



## MiguelLacano (22 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> ¿Pero va Vd. a aceptar esa mariscada nivel sindicalista?
> Llevo días esperando su respuesta.
> 
> 
> ...



Pese al desastre que veo, aún así, no considero posible, bajo ningún concepto que Rusia pierda Crimea. Así que sigue en pie la apuesta, y esa creo que la gano. Aunque le confieso que a cada momento estoy menos seguro de nada. Pagaría por saber quienes son los responsables de esta blandura suicida de Rusia. Blandura inasequible al sufrimiento y la muerte de sus propios hombres. Antes eso era considerado la peor de las traiciones, ser blando cuando muere tu gente es suicida, y solo lo hacen los cobardes extremos y los traidores también extremos.


----------



## Arraki (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (22 Abr 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> Añade que al gobierno alemán, el que ponela pasta, se le está atragantado y mucho los ucros' ....
> 
> añade que los naranjos no están dispuestos a pagar lo que cuesta nivelar Ucrania para que entre en la UE
> 
> ...



Sí, pero los alemanes reciben mano de obra barata, por eso no son contrarios a la inmigración ucraniana.
Igual que Polonia.


----------



## Casino (22 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Pese al desastre que veo, aún así, no considero posible, bajo ningún concepto que Rusia pierda Crimea. Así que sigue en pie la apuesta, y esa creo que la ganó. Aunque le confieso que a cada momento estoy menos seguro de nada. Pagaría por saber quienes son los responsables de esta blandura suicida de Rusia. Blandura inasequible al sufrimiento y la muerte de sus propios hombres. Antes eso era considerado la peor de las traiciones, ser blando cuando muere tu gente es suicida, y solo lo hacen los cobardes extremos y los traidores también extremos.




Entonces queda formalizada nuestra apuesta. No dude en enviarme un privado para lo que Vd. considere conveniente. Incluso si el conflicto acaba a favor de Ucrania pero Crimea no vuelve a quedar bajo su soberanía, pierdo yo y pago a escote lo que comamos ambos.
¿Le parece bien que quien pierda elija el establecimiento?, por supuesto siempre y cuando quede a una distancia similar de ambos.

Saludos.


----------



## arriondas (22 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Un ejemplo de cómo manipulan los medios españoles, con total impunidad.
> 
> Primero, se hacen eco de una noticia falsa: la muerte de 13.000 soldados rusos.
> Después, se inventan otra noticia falsa, sobre la noticia falsa anterior: la muerte de 20.000 soldados rusos.
> ...



La prensa mienta más que habla, y van a calzón quitado desde hace tres años, sin correa, sin nadie que les ponga freno. Como dijo un conforero, no dicen la verdad ni por equivocación. Yo, la cifras que dan de bajas, de aviones derribados, de tanques destruidos... sencillamente no me las creo. Ya se ha visto que las pruebas que aportan son fáciles de desmontar, soy muy burdas, de hecho se han cargado a un youtuber chileno que estaba en Jarkov porque les estaba sacando los colores.

Y diaros como El Inmundo... esos directamente se lo inventan. A empleados suyos como Xavier Colás les pillaron copypasteando lo que envía el Departamento de Estado de los EEUU a los periodistas, el mismo ha destruido su ya de por si escasa reputación. Además, ese ni está en Moscú.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (22 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> * "Z" es la svastika del siglo XXI y deberíamos empezar a asumirla"*
> 
> Lo dice el tal Pedro Rodríguez, probablemente un activo CIA en España..



Da mucho asco el caballero.


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (22 Abr 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Da mucho asco el caballero.


----------



## chemarin (22 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Pese al desastre que veo, aún así, no considero posible, bajo ningún concepto que Rusia pierda Crimea. Así que sigue en pie la apuesta, y esa creo que la gano. Aunque le confieso que a cada momento estoy menos seguro de nada. Pagaría por saber quienes son los responsables de esta blandura suicida de Rusia. Blandura inasequible al sufrimiento y la muerte de sus propios hombres. Antes eso era considerado la peor de las traiciones, ser blando cuando muere tu gente es suicida, y solo lo hacen los cobardes extremos y los traidores también extremos.



Eres muy impaciente y pesimista, más que yo incluso.  Puedo equivocarme como todos, pero creo que Putin está utilizando la invasión (operación especial para que ninguno de los amigos del hilo se enfade conmigo) *en clave política*, y eso conduce a una lentitud desesperante. Todos nos preguntamos por qué no destruye de una vez toda la infraestructura civil, puentes, comunicaciones de todo tipo, etc. Pues yo creo que Putin no lo hace porque se preocupa mucho de su imagen. Y ahí creo que se equivoca, para buena parte de Occidente será siempre un asesino, haga lo que haga. Yo ciertamente sería mucho más brutal que Putin, eso sin duda, pero quizás Putin tenga la razón, y es mejor ganar la guerra en clave política, no ganarla arrasando Ucrania.


----------



## Billy Ray (22 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> No, no sólo no ha terminado sino que puede ir complicándose cada vez más, para Rusia, porque los ucro nazis no tienen más que seguir dando por el culo, y tienen medios para hacerlo, crecientes, sobre todo por la blandura y la imprevision de Putin. Es un desastre sin paliativos que después de casi 2 meses de guerra y miles de muertos propios, el frente esté estancado y el jefe nazi se pueda permitir erigirse en “líder” de occidente. Simpatizo con el pueblo ruso, con sus soldados y estoy convencido de la justicia de su empeño y de su lucha, pero esto es una desdichada operación, que cada día se pone peor, todo teniendo medios de sobra para que no hubiera sido así. Porque la guerra económica todos entendemos que podría perderla Rusia, pero la militar era impensable.



Yo considero que los objetivos politicos de Rusia siguen paralelos a los militares hasta ahora, solo quedaría Odessa y terminar de liberar el Donbass. Para mí sí está ganando este "_primer round_".


----------



## Gonzalor (22 Abr 2022)

¿Quién podría creerse que el ejército ruso no tiene visores nocturno, si los tiene hasta el boliviano?


----------



## vil. (22 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si es un foro de economía supongo que sabrás explicar el por qué del menor nivel de vida (bastante menor) de un ruso medio comparado con un europeo medio, porque es algo evidente.
> 
> A ver si lo entiendes, yo no digo que la economía se falsee en Europa, que por supuesto se hace, no lo niego, digo:
> 
> ...



Te di dos ejemplos y no eran casuales... lo acontecido con el LYBOR no es un síntoma, es una proceso, lo que aconteció en VW igual... que no lo entiendes o no eres capaz de explicarlo... estamos en un foro de economía, abre hilo si quieres y debería hacerse un análisis completo de qué aconteció y el porqué aconteció y todos los aconteceres y demás... Greenspan mediante, se puede reducir mucho y simplificar: burbuja tras burbuja, hasta la burbuja final; en la que estamos... o lo que muchos decimos liberalismo más liberalismo hasta el liberalismo final que PROBABLEMENTE sea el comunismo, pero veremos y esperemos, ahora todo indica que así será... gracias a vosotros los muy liberales que bueno...

Qué le acontece al salario ruso y su nivel de vida... que una cosa y la otra no suelen ir muy unidos... nivel de vida puedes tener con un salario bastante más bajo superior y... y... que Rusia salió de una economía de guerra, entró en un caos económico inadmisible y desde más o menos 20 años está reorganizando el proceso económico, con sus altos y bajos, pero en líneas generales aceptable y seriamente... AHORA bien, tienen un problema, que es el mismo del Tio Sam, ELLOS tienen que arrastrar una deriva armamentísitca que el resto no y... y... el Tio Sam está en quiebra o lo que es peor, técnicamente tiene en quiebra al mundo entero y los rusos inyectan cantidades excesivas de su presupuesto en armamento que EN PRINCIPIO no es un negocio muy rentable, aún cuando vendan grandes cantidades, pero ni el Tio Sam es capaz de hacerlo rentable...

A unos y a los otros le va en ello la vida y existencia económica... al Tio Sam, porque es lo UNICO que hoy apuntala su dolar (Credibilidad se llama) y a los Rusos porque impide a nadie tomarse la libertad de volver a intentar entrar allí como en los tiempos del borracho e impresentable Yeltsin... y en esa defensa de intereses SIEMPRE ECONOMICOS hay muchas zonas de conflicto y llegados a donde hemos llegado hay simple y llanamente una zona de conflicto total y absoluto...

Hace unos años tanto China como Rusia dieron al Tio Sam una opción para salir de la crisis del ladrillo, en ella el Tio Sam perdía su dolar como moneda de intercambio global y con ello adios imperio... pero le permitían seguir teniendo un 25% de peso en la ponderación de la nueva moneda... ¿qué dijo el Tio Sam?: CADA PALO QUE AGUANTE SU VELA...

La vela del Tio Sam la aguanta la FED y sus grupos de combate.

La vela de Rusia la aguantan sus inmensas materias primas y demás rubros y sus armas.

La vela de China la soportan sus industrias, su comercio, su mercado interior y LOS GRANDES FONDOS INVERSORES GLOBALES y cada día más sus armas.

Tú dónde crees que está el problema ahí????

Lo simplifico mucho, pero... 

Porqué sucedió lo del LYBOR y cómo pudo llegar a pasar... ya no digamos lo de VW y sus motores... Rusia y China sabían lo que decían...

EE.UU. en el 73 quebró y perdió el patrón, fueron alemanes y franceses que estaban hasta los huevos... EE.UU. en el 2008 quebró y querían quitarle la moneda de intercambio global...

EE.UU. en el transcurso de apenas 80 años ha perdido el imperio... lo dramático es que en EE.UU. la parte del imperio que dió buen vivir a sus ciudadanos apenas duró más de 25 años... eso sí, permitió el bueno vivir de europa, japón y hoy de China; que VIVIMOS INMENSAMENTE mejor que casi cualquier estadounidense...

Lo decía Trump: que los europeos paguen su defensa, EE.UU primero y muro a los demás, china incluida... no era casual...


----------



## Bartleby (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (22 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Eres muy impaciente y pesimista, más que yo incluso.  Puedo equivocarme como todos, pero creo que Putin está utilizando la invasión (operación especial para que ninguno de los amigos del hilo se enfade conmigo) *en clave política*, y eso conduce a una lentitud desesperante. Todos nos preguntamos por qué no destruye de una vez toda la infraestructura civil, puentes, comunicaciones de todo tipo, etc. Pues yo creo que Putin no lo hace porque se preocupa mucho de su imagen. Y ahí creo que se equivoca, para buena parte de Occidente será siempre un asesino, haga lo que haga. Yo ciertamente sería mucho más brutal que Putin, eso sin duda, pero quizás Putin tenga la razón, y es mejor ganar la guerra en clave política, no ganarla arrasando Ucrania.



Yo creo que piensa más en la población que en ninguna imagen occidental, que además sería inútil preocuparse porque ya sabemos lo que són los que controlan la "difusión" de dicha imagen en occidente. Supongo que habrá mucha gente en Rusia con familiares en Ucrania, la cosa es muy delicada.
Sus objetivos militares marchan paralelos a sus objetivos politicos, está conquistando aquellas zonas que puede conquistar, y queda muy claro que lo de las primeras semanas fué un ardid para conseguirlo, por mucho que ladren los perros de la OTAN y lo quieran vender como una derrota.


----------



## Impresionante (22 Abr 2022)

Es grotesco esto sberse ya que pronto habrá de nuevo víctimas con actores y escenificación, para luego los líderes globalistas llamando a la intifada

. El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia anuncia que Kiev planea escenificar el saqueo de un pueblo ucraniano haciéndose pasar por tropas rusas

Kiev preparó una escenificación del pillaje del pueblo de Voskresénskoye, en la provincia de Nikoláyev, aseveró este jueves el jefe del Centro Nacional ruso de Gestión de la Defensa, el coronel general Mijaíl Mizíntsev.

"Según la información confiable disponible, en el asentamiento de tipo urbano de Voskresénskoye, provincia de Nikoláyev, *el régimen de Kiev preparó de antemano otra provocación sofisticada para desacreditar a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas* ante la comunidad mundial", dijo el militar durante una rueda de prensa.

En particular, Mizíntsev afirmó que la parte ucraniana escenificó y grabó "actos de saqueo". En particular, sostuvo que los actores, que en realidad pertenecen a la 123.ª brigada de la Defensa Territorial de Ucrania, llegaron al lugar en automóviles con el signo 'Z', robaron las casas y grabaron sus acciones con teléfonos móviles.

"*Advertimos de antemano* al llamado Occidente civilizado que esta nueva falsificación de las autoridades de Kiev sobre las 'atrocidades de los rusos' está prevista para ser difundida en un futuro próximo *a través de los medios occidentales 'objetivos' e 'independientes'* con toda la aprobación de sus propios curadores en Kiev", dijo Mizíntsev.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (22 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Queremos saber, donde se descarga y rutas hasta su destino.



Yo quiero saber qué mafia ucraniana va a vender ese material a otros países y quiénes son los españoles que se van a llevar una comisión.


----------



## lasoziedad (22 Abr 2022)

*Rusia tilda de "grave error" la decisión de la OEA*

Las *autoridades de Rusia* han tildado este viernes de* "grave error" la decisión de la Organización de Estados Americanos (OEA) *de *suspender el estatus de Moscú como observador permanente* en respuesta a la invasión de Ucrania, desatada el 24 de febrero por orden del presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin.

El *embajador de Rusia en Estados Unidos, Anatoli Antonov, *quien es además observador permanente ante la OEA, ha resaltado que "el *objetivo de cualquier institución multilateral es unir a los países* para resolver los problemas, que abundan en la región" y ha criticado que durante la sesión *no se le haya permitido comparecer* "ni antes ni después de la votación sobre el documento".

En este sentido, ha denunciado la "*presión sin precedentes" por parte de "Estados Unidos y sus satélites" *sobre los países de la región y ha apuntado a una "campaña concertada destinada a *aislar a Rusia en el escenario internacional"*. "Estamos siendo castigados por defender con firmeza nuestros intereses nacionales legítimos y negarnos a obedecer a voluntades extranjeras", ha explicado.

Asimismo, ha mostrado su "perplejidad" por el hecho de que "haya intentos para implantar la seguridad en Europa, totalmente ajena a la OEA, en su agenda". "Estamos *indignados por la resolución,* que presenta acusaciones infundadas contra Rusia sobre violaciones del Derecho Internacional", ha manifestado, si bien ha recalcado que Moscú "está abierto a continuar la cooperación" con los países de la región.


----------



## Billy Ray (22 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La prensa mienta más que habla, y van a calzón quitado desde hace tres años, sin correa, sin nadie que les ponga freno. Como dijo un conforero, no dicen la verdad ni por equivocación. Yo, la cifras que dan de bajas, de aviones derribados, de tanques destruidos... sencillamente no me las creo. Ya se ha visto que las pruebas que aportan son fáciles de desmontar, soy muy burdas, de hecho se han cargado a un youtuber chileno que estaba en Jarkov porque les estaba sacando los colores.
> 
> Y diaros como El Inmundo... esos directamente se lo inventan. A empleados suyos como Xavier Colás les pillaron copypasteando lo que envía el Departamento de Estado de los EEUU a los periodistas, el mismo ha destruido su ya de por si escasa reputación. Además, ese ni está en Moscú.



Escuchar a Fedecojo Vacunas Losantos, es como escuchar una emisora japonesa o alemana durante la guerra, la Rosa de Tokyo o Lord Haw Haw. Un verdadero asco fanático e irracional el cojo asqueroso podrido este.


----------



## computer_malfuction (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (22 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Desde luego. Ucrania sólo aguanta a ver si llega el verano y los USA le declaran la guerra a Rusia.
> 
> ¿Por qué Zelensky no retira sus fuerzas del caldero del Donbass?
> 
> ...



En la SGM los soviéticos amagaban en varios puntos del frente con preparación artillera incluida, el enemigo no sabía cuáles eran la rupturas del frente "buenas" hasta que en ocasiones era tarde.

Veremos.


----------



## Bimbo (22 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Si Ucrania entra en la UE, ésta desaparece. Así de simple. Se rompe en mil pedazos. Ahora habrá que pensar a quién le beneficia eso... Sí, podemos imaginar a quién.



ucrania es un topo de UK en la UE, ademas haria piña con Polonia. Desde luego no se en que beneficia a Alemania estos tios en la UE, en nada.


----------



## Impresionante (22 Abr 2022)

No se sabe ni que se ve. Lo seguro es que la revista ejercitos es pro globalismo


----------



## Billy Ray (22 Abr 2022)

_ÚLTIMA HORA: Un ataque de Rusia en el norte del óblast de Mykolaiv mató hasta 80 soldados ucranianos y destruyó 23 vehículos blindados, incluido un puesto de mando. _


----------



## Teuro (22 Abr 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> es que imagínate..
> rusia y ucrania llegan a un acuerdo, y el dombas y crimea quedan rusos oficialmente.
> que sentido tienen las sanciones?
> europa volvería a comprar materias primas (más caras a rusia pero menos que a USA).. los demás países negociaciarían sin miedo con rusia (y en rublos)... aquí se vendería como una derrota de rusia y putin, pero todo lo más lejos de la realidad...
> ...



El presidente de Ucrania no puede firmar eso, sería traición. Ya de por sí sería complicado que reconozca la soberanía de Rusia sobre Crimea, tal vez a cambio de todo lo conquistado desde febrero.


----------



## lasoziedad (22 Abr 2022)

*Macron: Europa debe hablar con Putin e implicarse en un alto al fuego*

*Emmanuel Macron,* aseguró este viernes que *Europa debe seguir hablando con el presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin*, y debe *implicarse en la preparación y negociación de un alto el fuego* en Ucrania. 

"En algún momento habrá que preparar un alto el fuego, y Europa tiene que estar en la mesa", explicó Macron en una entrevista en la radio France Inter.

Macron habló por teléfono con Putin en numerosas ocasiones una vez empezada la guerra, pero ninguna en el ultimo mes. Hoy no excluyó volver a hacerlo, "porque no hay que abandonar", sobre todo "si se pueden salvar algunas vidas o mejorar la situación". 

Reconoció que *Putin tuvo "algunos gestos humanitarios" al principio de la guerra* pero "no ha cedido nada" desde hace varias semanas. 
El presidente francés recalcó que sus conversaciones con el jefe del Kremlin "siempre" han *sido exigente, y "nunca" ha ofrecido concesiones o compromisos.*


----------



## Impresionante (22 Abr 2022)

Como la tuyas? Paso


----------



## aserejee (22 Abr 2022)

Roustam Minnekaïev, general y comandante adjunto del distrito militar central de rusia, ha dicho hoy (resumo) :

El objetivo de la 2a fase es controlar el donbass y el sur de Ucrania (estableciendo un pasillo hasta Transnistria) 

Esto según el feed de lefigaro a las 10h44: DIRECT - Guerre en Ukraine : l'armée russe vise le «contrôle total du Donbass et du sud de l'Ukraine», affirme un général russe


----------



## Abu-Yunis (22 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Pese al desastre que veo, aún así, no considero posible, bajo ningún concepto que Rusia pierda Crimea. Así que sigue en pie la apuesta, y esa creo que la gano. Aunque le confieso que a cada momento estoy menos seguro de nada. Pagaría por saber quienes son los responsables de esta blandura suicida de Rusia. Blandura inasequible al sufrimiento y la muerte de sus propios hombres. Antes eso era considerado la peor de las traiciones, ser blando cuando muere tu gente es suicida, y solo lo hacen los cobardes extremos y los traidores también extremos.



Hay que mirar con perspectiva. En esta guerra el frente principal es el económico. El escenario planteado por la OTAN es que las sanciones iban a ser devastadoras para la economía rusa, y por eso la guerra en el terreno militar tendría que ser rápida y entrando con todo, a fin de rendir a Ucrania en pocas semanas antes de que la economía rusa se derrumbara. La realidad es que en el frente económico Rusia ha subido la apuesta y le ha lanzado un órdago al dólar, con el apoyo imprescindible de los BRICS. El tiempo por tanto corre ahora en contra de Occidente, sobre todo de la UE dependiente de las materias primas de Rusia, y en el terreno militar puede aplicarse el principio de la economía de medios y que el desgaste lo sufra principalmente el enemigo, encerrado en su propia linea Maginot (el frente del Donbass) de donde ni se puede retirar ni puede impedir que le embolsen.


----------



## Teuro (22 Abr 2022)

torque_200bc dijo:


> Las sanciones se quedan mínimo hasta que Putin palme, que tiene pinta será en breves, y luego pase un tiempo largo sin que se hable del tema. En cualquier caso me da que esto está empezando aún. Los rusos aunque no capturen ni un palmo más de terreno no los sacas del bajo dnieper ni con agua caliente y no se yo si será posible un tratado de paz en estas condiciones. Creo que nos vamos a alto el fuego y zona demilitarizada eterna entre Rusia y Polonia/exUcrania.



Rusia va a quedar proscrita de occidente hasta que no devuelva la integridad territorial de Ucrania, como estos no se van a ir lo más lógico es pensar ya en un futuro sin ninguna relación con Rusia, se va a chinficar totalmente. Curioso lo de Rusia, de "salvar Europa" a cargársela definitivamente.


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## arriondas (22 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Rusia va a quedar proscrita de occidente hasta que no devuelva la integridad territorial de Ucrania, como estos no se van a ir lo más lógico es pensar ya en un futuro sin ninguna relación con Rusia, se va a chinficar totalmente. Curioso lo de Rusia, de "salvar Europa" a cargársela definitivamente.



Y aunque hiciera eso, seguiría siendo demonizada. Nada va a cambiar.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Abr 2022)

*Roskosmos desarrollará cosmonáutica tripulada con China*


22 de abril de 2022 12:11


Roskosmos planea desarrollar relaciones con la República Popular China en el campo de la cosmonáutica tripulada. El viernes 22 de abril se informó a TASS en el servicio de prensa de la corporación estatal.



“Dada la naturaleza estratégica de la asociación entre Rusia y China, sin duda desarrollaremos la cooperación con socios chinos en el campo de la exploración espacial tripulada”, enfatizó la compañía.

También señalaron la importancia de la presencia estable de astronautas en órbita terrestre baja.

El 18 de abril, Roscosmos llamó la atención sobre el hecho de que China está dotada de un potencial significativo en el campo de la exploración espacial tripulada.


“La cooperación con la parte china en esta área se organiza en el marco de la comisión conjunta ruso-china sobre cooperación en el campo de la exploración espacial tripulada”, dijo la corporación estatal.


----------



## lasoziedad (22 Abr 2022)

*Vox quiere declarar a Putin persona 'non grata' en Madrid*

El *portavoz de Vox en el Ayuntamiento de Madrid, Javier Ortega Smith,* quiere declarar al presidente ruso,* Vladimir Putin, persona 'non grata' *en la capital.

Lo propondrá este martes el *Pleno de Cibeles*, justo un mes *después de que su formación* fuera la única que no *apoyara una moción de Más Madrid para la retirada de la Llave de Oro* de la ciudad *concedida a *P*utin en 2006 *por el Consistorio presidido por Alberto Ruiz-Gallardón.

Vox recoge en su proposición, a la que ha tenido acceso Europa Press, que "lo peor que le puede suceder a un pueblo es estar gobernado por un *dictador fanático con aspiraciones totalitarias, bárbaras y criminales".*

El grupo municipal que abandera Ortega Smith afirma que el *pueblo ruso "también es víctima de la tiranía del régimen de un sátrapa *y no debe sufrir las consecuencias de lo que hace un dictador que *no debería volver a pisar la capital de España".*


----------



## Bartleby (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (22 Abr 2022)

Estaba leyendo lo que cuestan los tanques en Rusia vs lo que cuestan en Europa.
Más allá de si uno u otro es relativamente mejor, eso se lo dejo a los expertos militares, el coste refleja lo que es Europa y Usa. Sobrecostes everywhere, comisiones sanas por aquí y por allá...

Montar un t90 ruso, cuesta menos de 2 millones de euros.
Montar un Leopard 2E, cuesta 12 millones de euros.


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)

Contenido explícito

Parte 1 de 3, restantes dentro del enlace.



Spoiler



""]


----------



## Seronoser (22 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Ucrania está pa el otro lado!!!


----------



## Bartleby (22 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ucrania está pa el otro lado!!!




Va a Polonia a desembarcar, ya indicó claramente el itinerario Sánchez ayer.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (22 Abr 2022)

Tanta comida de rabo telemática, tanta comida de cerebro 
, millones gastados en propaganda para llegar a esta maravillosa recogida de cable ÉPICA:


----------



## crocodile (22 Abr 2022)

El inmundo dando pábulo a propaganda ukronazi.

Mariúpol descubre una fosa común con 9.000 civiles en las afueras de la ciudad






Upday Shared News







f7td5.app.goo.gl





Enviado desde @updayESP


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## visaman (22 Abr 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Yo quiero saber qué mafia ucraniana va a vender ese material a otros países y quiénes son los españoles que se van a llevar una comisión.



cómprate lo que necesites por la depp web que están en oferta


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Abr 2022)

*Los tanques ucranianos intentaron irrumpir en el territorio de la región de Belgorod.

Tanques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la cantidad de diez vehículos intentaron irrumpir en territorio ruso en el área de Goptovka desde la región de Jarkov. El conocido corresponsal de guerra ruso Yuri Kotenok informó sobre el incidente. *

Durante la batalla con las tropas rusas, los ucranianos perdieron ocho tanques, dos más dieron la vuelta y se fueron en la dirección opuesta. El puesto de control de Nekhoteevka en la región de Belgorod está cerrado hasta nuevo aviso.

Esta no es la primera acción de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas dirigida a territorio ruso. Entonces, el 19 de abril, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania dispararon artillería contra el pueblo de Golovchino, región de Belgorod. Como resultado de las acciones de Ucrania, tres residentes locales resultaron heridos, tres docenas de casas resultaron dañadas.

Este fue el quinto ataque de este tipo por parte de Kiev, que está tratando de desviar a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas de una operación especial en el territorio de Ucrania. Desde el 11 de abril se ha declarado un alto nivel de amenaza terrorista en las zonas aledañas a este país.


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)

*La fosa común descubierta por satélite en Mariupol: los rusos "tratan de ocultar el número de muertos"*
El alcalde de Mariupol,* Vadym Boychenko, *ha informado del hallazgo de una nueva fosa común de unos 30 metros de extensión cavada por las tropas rusas a unos 20 kilómetros de la ciudad, cerca de la localidad de *Manhush*.

En declaraciones a televisión, recogidas por la agencia Interfax Ukraina, Boychenko señaló que hay información de que "todos estos crímenes ocurridos en la ciudad de Mariupol y que tienen signos de crímenes de guerra, de genocidio" están siendo ocultados por las tropas rusas en fosas comunes.

Las imágenes satelitales publicadas el jueves por Maxar Technologies mostraron lo que parecían ser fosas comunes en la ciudad de Manhush, en las afueras de Mariupol.

Maxar dijo que las fotos mostraban más de *200 fosas comunes* en la ciudad, alejándose de un cementerio existente. Las tumbas podrían contener hasta *9.000 muertos*, dijo el Ayuntamiento de Mariupol en una publicación en la aplicación de mensajería Telegram.

Así, indicó que cerca de Manhush, tal y como explican sus habitantes, las tropas rusas cavaron *una fosa común de 30 metros* en la que arrojan los cuerpos sin vida trasladados allí en camiones.

Agregó que los ocupantes están llevando a cabo una "limpieza" en la ciudad entre los funcionarios y trabajadores municipales que han permanecido en Mariupol. "Los están trasladando a algún lugar. Creemos que entre rejas. Allí son interrogados, torturados, y demás", señaló. "Esto es una prueba directa de crímenes de guerra y el intento de ocultarlos".


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)

Polonia!! En las paradas de autobuses!! _No alimentes a Putin no uses el coche usa la bicicleta o el transporte público!!! _Y pronto en el resto de Europa!!


----------



## Erwin (22 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Nunca acabo de tener claro con este "...." si sus torpezas son fruto de su ego desmedido y su vanidad sin fin, o encierran otras intenciones ( mandar un mensajito a los rusos)


----------



## computer_malfuction (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (22 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Te di dos ejemplos y no eran casuales... lo acontecido con el LYBOR no es un síntoma, es una proceso, lo que aconteció en VW igual... que no lo entiendes o no eres capaz de explicarlo... estamos en un foro de economía, abre hilo si quieres y debería hacerse un análisis completo de qué aconteció y el porqué aconteció y todos los aconteceres y demás... Greenspan mediante, se puede reducir mucho y simplificar: burbuja tras burbuja, hasta la burbuja final; en la que estamos... o lo que muchos decimos liberalismo más liberalismo hasta el liberalismo final que PROBABLEMENTE sea el comunismo, pero veremos y esperemos, ahora todo indica que así será... gracias a vosotros los muy liberales que bueno...



¿Dónde ve usted liberalismo en Europa?



vil. dijo:


> Qué le acontece al salario ruso y su nivel de vida... que una cosa y la otra no suelen ir muy unidos... nivel de vida puedes tener con un salario bastante más bajo superior y... y... que Rusia salió de una economía de guerra, entró en un caos económico inadmisible y desde más o menos 20 años está reorganizando el proceso económico, con sus altos y bajos, pero en líneas generales aceptable y seriamente... AHORA bien, tienen un problema, que es el mismo del Tio Sam, ELLOS tienen que arrastrar una deriva armamentísitca que el resto no y... y... el Tio Sam está en quiebra o lo que es peor, técnicamente tiene en quiebra al mundo entero y los rusos inyectan cantidades excesivas de su presupuesto en armamento que EN PRINCIPIO no es un negocio muy rentable, aún cuando vendan grandes cantidades, pero ni el Tio Sam es capaz de hacerlo rentable...



No realmente, y la prueba la tienes en esos países que antes te citaba, que salieron exactamente de la misma crisis. La verdad es que en Rusia hubo tímidos intentos de liberalizar el mercado, pero lo que hicieron, lo hicieron mal (de ahí los famosos oligarcas). Hasta que llegó Putin, que se empezaron a dar pasos atrás, y con ello, la economía rusa dejó de crecer al ritmo que se le supondría. Si, tienes que mirar salarios medios para medirlo, porque es clave para la gente además. Por no citar el hecho (está ocurriendo) que al cerebrito ruso de turno, que sabe que por su especialidad le van a pagar más del doble fuera de Rusia, pues se larga, claro...
Luego mezclas cosas, yo no digo en ningún momento que la economía americana sea ningún portento, de hecho, también se dan pasos atrás y se está adoptando un intervencionismo al estilo europeo, y los resultados no engañan.
Luego hablas de armamento, si es un negocio rentable, pero no lo es si estás metiendo tropas y tropas durante un periodo de tiempo indefinido, Vietnam fue un desastre económico para USA, Afganistan lo fue para la URSS, ata cabos



vil. dijo:


> A unos y a los otros le va en ello la vida y existencia económica... al Tio Sam, porque es lo UNICO que hoy apuntala su dolar (Credibilidad se llama) y a los Rusos porque impide a nadie tomarse la libertad de volver a intentar entrar allí como en los tiempos del borracho e impresentable Yeltsin... y en esa defensa de intereses SIEMPRE ECONOMICOS hay muchas zonas de conflicto y llegados a donde hemos llegado hay simple y llanamente una zona de conflicto total y absoluto...



Lo que tienes que entender es que la credibilidad de una moneda es muy importante, pero esa credibilidad debe ser real, si a ti te dijeran ahora mismo que pasas a cobrar tu salario en rublos viviendo en la UE, dirías que no, que mejor no, eso lo sabemos tu y yo



vil. dijo:


> Hace unos años tanto China como Rusia dieron al Tio Sam una opción para salir de la crisis del ladrillo, en ella el Tio Sam perdía su dolar como moneda de intercambio global y con ello adios imperio... pero le permitían seguir teniendo un 25% de peso en la ponderación de la nueva moneda... ¿qué dijo el Tio Sam?: CADA PALO QUE AGUANTE SU VELA...



Es que esa es una idea de bombero, ¿Quieres una moneda con mayor credibilidad y más fuerte que el dolar? crece, compite y ofrece mejores prestaciones, es simple (en realidad no, pero es que no hay otra manera)



vil. dijo:


> La vela del Tio Sam la aguanta la FED y sus grupos de combate.
> 
> La vela de Rusia la aguantan sus inmensas materias primas y demás rubros y sus armas.
> 
> La vela de China la soportan sus industrias, su comercio, su mercado interior y LOS GRANDES FONDOS INVERSORES GLOBALES y cada día más sus armas.



¿Qué demás rubros aguantan a Rusia exactamente? Si las materias primas fueran tan determinantes, Argentina o Venezuela serían ricas, pero....es que no es así....Rusia tiene falta de tecnología y depender de China no era la mejor idea...ahora, si es lo que se quiere, que luego no haya lloros porque "no son una superpotencia"
Con el resto, no tiene nada que ver con lo que yo comenté


vil. dijo:


> Tú dónde crees que está el problema ahí????
> 
> Lo simplifico mucho, pero...
> 
> ...



Es que no estoy hablando de nada parecido, estoy diciendo que la economía rusa está en una situación mucho más compleja de lo que dice la propaganda rusa que usais muchos en este foro, nada más.


----------



## visaman (22 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Estaba leyendo lo que cuestan los tanques en Rusia vs lo que cuestan en Europa.
> Más allá de si uno u otro es relativamente mejor, eso se lo dejo a los expertos militares, el coste refleja lo que es Europa y Usa. Sobrecostes everywhere, comisiones sanas por aquí y por allá...
> 
> Montar un t90 ruso, cuesta menos de 2 millones de euros.
> Montar un Leopard 2E, cuesta 12 millones de euros.



ya son obsoletos desde que se usan las fregonetas tacticas de chechenos con un montón de manpads


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)

*Ucrania acusa a Rusia de preparar un falso referéndum en regiones ocupadas.*
El presidente ucraniano *Volodimir Zelenski* ha acusado a *Rusia* de preparar la organización de un falso referéndum de independencia en las regiones meridionales de *Jerson* y *Zaporiyia*, que están bajo su control.

En un mensaje de video el jueves por la noche, *Zelenski *pidió a los habitantes de esas zonas no ofrecer ningún dato personal, como por ejemplo número de pasaporte, que les reclamen las fuerzas rusas.

"No es solo para establecer un censo (...) No es para daros ayuda humanitaria de cualquier tipo. Es para falsificar un supuesto referéndum sobre vuestra tierra, si la orden de organizar esta parodia llega de *Moscú*", advirtió Zelenski.


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)

¿os acordais de los soldados reventados por un tanque casi a bocajarro que andaban tiktokeando?

Tenemos más videos de los momentos previos.






Recordatorio:


----------



## kenny220 (22 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Va a Polonia a desembarcar, ya indicó claramente el itinerario Sánchez ayer.



Pues hoy ha llegado a Ferrol desde rota. Pedrito promete, promete


----------



## kenny220 (22 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Se ha ido a Ferrol, ya veremos si no es una finta.


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)

*La OEA suspende a Rusia como observador permanente hasta que retire las tropas de Ucrania.*
La Organización de los Estados Americanos (OEA) ha suspendido a *Rusia* como observador permanente con efecto inmediato hasta que "cese sus hostilidades" y "retire" las tropas de *Ucrania*.

En una sesión extraordinaria del Consejo Permanente, el órgano ejecutivo de la organización, se adoptó la resolución de suspensión por 25 votos a favor, de los 34 miembros activos, ninguno en contra, ocho abstenciones y un país ausente, Nicaragua.

Los países que se abstuvieron fueron México, Argentina, Brasil, Bolivia, El Salvador, Honduras, San Cristóbal y Nieves y San Vicente y las Granadinas.


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)

@Afroditaa1984

Se encuentran fotos en el teléfono de un Azov desnazificado. Asesinan a un militar ucraniano que no siguió las órdenes de Azov.










Este es el nazi de Azov que asesinó al militar de Ucrania que lanzaron al contenedor. Es uno de los que están encerrados en el búnker. Identificado por los tatuajes.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (22 Abr 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Tanta comida de rabo telemática, tanta comida de cerebro
> , millones gastados en propaganda para llegar a esta maravillosa recogida de cable ÉPICA:



No lo ve,vaya… y el resto de sanciones si ve como van a poner fin a la guerra? Ha explicado la diferencia?


----------



## Cosmopolita (22 Abr 2022)

Los directivos de Gazprombank cayendo como moscas.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Archimanguina (22 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ahora a ver si hay cojones de prohibir todo el alfabeto



ejercito troll


----------



## workforfood (22 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Carece de sentido usar un barco con capacidad para miles de Tm para llevar apenas 200, que caben en dos 747 o en cinco A-400M. Y dando la vuelta a Europa para ir por Polonia , una semana de viajes cuando en cuatro horas estarían en avión.



Te dicen que llevan 200 toneladas y a lo mejor llevan mucho más.


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)

Ojo, Moscú se ha vuelto a equivocar.

Una web cercana al Kremlin reconoce más de 20.000 bajas rusas, citando informacion directa del Ministro de Defensa (shoigu) e inmediatamente le hacen borrar la información. 









Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, noticias de última hora en directo | Rusia reconoce un muerto y 27 desaparecidos en el hundimiento del buque militar Moskva


Rusia trata de cerrar fisuras en el frente interno. En plena guerra con Ucrania, el Kremlin ha incluido a dos políticos opositores en la lista de agen




www.elmundo.es


----------



## crocodile (22 Abr 2022)

Este es el camino.

El corredor terrestre hacia Crimea será: el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia anunció planes para establecer un control total sobre el sur de Ucrania y el acceso a Transnistria

El comando militar ruso escuchó las aspiraciones de la gran mayoría de los ciudadanos. Rustam Minnekayev, subcomandante del Distrito Militar Central, al anunciar cómo sería la “segunda fase” de la operación especial en Ucrania, dijo que el Ejército ruso nunca abandonaría las ya liberadas regiones de Zaporozhye y Kherson.

“El ejército ruso durante la segunda fase de la operación especial planea establecer un control total sobre el Donbass y el sur de Ucrania”, dijo el Ministerio de Defensa.

Además, se proporcionará el tan esperado corredor terrestre a Crimea. Esto permitirá llegar a la península rusa no solo a través del puente de Crimea, sino también a través del Mar de Azov de Ucrania.

Rusia no se detendrá en estas dos áreas. Entonces también se hará todo para que el tricolor ruso también se levante sobre las regiones restantes de Nikolaev y Odessa. Con la posterior salida a Transnistria.

“El control sobre el sur de Ucrania le dará a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas una salida más a Transnistria, donde hay hechos de opresión de la población de habla rusa”, enfatizó el subcomandante del Distrito Militar Central.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (22 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Estaba leyendo lo que cuestan los tanques en Rusia vs lo que cuestan en Europa.
> Más allá de si uno u otro es relativamente mejor, eso se lo dejo a los expertos militares, el coste refleja lo que es Europa y Usa. Sobrecostes everywhere, comisiones sanas por aquí y por allá...
> 
> Montar un t90 ruso, cuesta menos de 2 millones de euros.
> Montar un Leopard 2E, cuesta 12 millones de euros.



El otro punto de vista es que muestra lo infravalorado que está el rublo. Por eso cuando alguno dice que el tamaño de la economia rusa es como el de la italiana…


----------



## vettonio (22 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Va por Ferrol


----------



## quinciri (22 Abr 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Había un gordo que le habló hasta con tono amenazante y desafiante, descolocado porque está acostumbrado a que la propaganda oficial no se discute.



Creo que era el imbecil que decia algo así como qué era eso de ir en contra o cuestionar la opinión "mayoritaria"... 

Y con ello obvia el hecho incontestable que la "opìnion publica mayoritaria" propiamente no existe y como no sea fabricandola y repitiendola hasta la saciedad desde los mainstream media y para que la termine interiorizando como incuestionable y cierta realidad por parte de la amplia y crédula borregada.

Y eso es lo que hacen los paco-contertulios del paco-debate (repetir y repetir la parcial y/o falsa version "oficial")

Salvo Gisbert, claro , y que tampoco da abasto para llegar a responder a tanto loro amaestrado.


----------



## Agilipollado (22 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ojo, Moscú se ha vuelto a equivocar.
> 
> Una web cercana al Kremlin reconoce más de 20.000 bajas rusas, citando informacion directa del Ministro de Defensa (shoigu) e inmediatamente le hacen borrar la información.
> 
> ...



Las bajas rusas me la sudan, como si mueren 1 millón. A mi me preocupan las ucranianas, ya que si entra Ucrania en la UE mis impuestos iran para mantenerlos a ellos y por lo tanto, cuanto menos dinero tenga que enviar para allá, mejor.


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)

*Johnson envía a Ucrania vehículos blindados Stormer.*
El "premier"*Boris Johnson *ha dado un paso más allá en su apoyo militar a* Ucrania *con el envío de vehículos acorazados de combate Stormer equipados con sistemas antimisiles, lo más cercano a un tanque. El secretario de Defensa Ben Wallace informará al Parlamento próximamente y el primer envío puede llegar en los próximos días, a bordo de aviones de carga C-17.

La escalada de la ayuda militar británica en tierra ha coincidido con las noticias del posible* apoyo americano por aire*. Según revela _The Times,_ un avión espía norteamericano Boeing P8 Poseidon llegó a estar 160 kilómetros del crucero Moskva, el buque insignia de la armada rusa en el Mar Negro, cuando fue hundido con misiles Neptuno de fabricación ucraniana el pasado 14 de abril. El avión espía está basado en Sicilia y estuvo casi tres horas en paradero desconocido.

Reino Unido y Estados Unidos abanderan en cualquier caso el impulso a la ayuda militar al presidente Zelenski, frente a las reticencias de países como Alemania y el debate sobre el envío de armas pesadas a Ucrania en las elecciones presidenciales francesas. 









Johnson envía a Ucrania vehículos blindados Stormer


El "premier"Boris Johnson ha dado un paso más allá en su apoyo militar a Ucrania con el envío de vehículos acorazados de combate Stormer equipados con sistemas...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (22 Abr 2022)

Erwin dijo:


> Nunca acabo de tener claro con este "...." si sus torpezas son fruto de su ego desmedido y su vanidad sin fin, o encierran otras intenciones ( mandar un mensajito a los rusos)



1 de Marzo, *el Gobierno ha descartado hasta el momento el envío de armas:* España se queda prácticamente sola en la UE en su decisión de no enviar armamento a Ucrania

5 de Marzo, *con pocas ganas se le veía de enviar armas pero cede a la presión*: Una llamada de Borrell forzó la rectificación de Sánchez en el envío de armas a Ucrania, al fin y al cabo somos un país endeudado y sin soberanía.

La calidad y antiguedad de las armas enviadas casi han hecho pensar a los ucranianos en que no saben de qué parte está España, si de la de Ucrania o de la de Rusia.

¡¡A ver si al final estamos de parte de Rusia!!


----------



## computer_malfuction (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## bubibartra (22 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Sí, pero los alemanes reciben mano de obra barata, por eso no son contrarios a la inmigración ucraniana.
> Igual que Polonia.



Alemania ya tiene mano de obra barata. La que quieran.tiene un años justo al lado que les proporciona toda la necesaria. Añade búlgaros y rumanos. No necesita Ucrania, tiene su déficit de empelados cubierto
Mass bien teme a la factura que cuesta Ucrania u el pago que puede provocar la falta de gas ruso. Y al mayor terror alemán: la inflación. U para colmo la fractura social gorda con el este, que es bastante más proruso que proyankee....

Si añades a todo lo que puede perder a que zelesnki les cae gordo ... Se me ocurrió pasar por foros y diarios alemanes...... No parece que los ucranianos les sean muy amigables


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)

*El comandante de la flota rusa en el Mar Negro, arrestado tras el hundimiento del Moskva.*
El comandante de la flota rusa en el Mar Negro, el almirante *Igor Osipov* , fue destituido de su cargo y arrestado tras el hundimiento del Moskva. El medio polaco _Onet_ informa sobre esto, citando el portal _Defense Express_ que escribe sobre una cacería de los responsables de la derrota del crucero.

Los rusos -de nuevo según la misma fuente- están realizando inspecciones en el lugar del hundimiento del barco y el vicealmirante Arkady Romanov (actual subcomandante de la flota del Mar Negro) que por ahora ha asumido el liderazgo de la flota en el área


----------



## risto mejido (22 Abr 2022)

esto parece ya de chiste, no se como los rusos se dejan, parecen tontos los rusos la verdad, mientras los ucranianos aprovechandose de la debilidad rusa;

*Ucrania presiona para desviar los flujos de Nord Stream 1*






POR TYLER DURDEN
VIERNES, 22 DE ABRIL DE 2022 - 11:00
_Por Irina Slav de OilPrice.com_
*Ucrania está presionando a sus aliados occidentales para que se redirija el flujo de gas ruso del gasoducto Nord Stream 1 al gasoducto que atraviesa su territorio, *informó Reuters , citando a funcionarios de energía.
Según el informe, los cabilderos ucranianos han argumentado que cuanto más gas transporte Rusia a través de su gasoducto, más tarifas de tránsito cobrará el gobierno de Kiev, lo que le ayudará a financiar la guerra. Al mismo tiempo, según ellos, el cambio evitaría que Rusia dañe la infraestructura de oleoductos de Ucrania.

El gas de Europa: el gasoducto Nord Stream 2 'terminará' si Rusia invade Ucrania


*La idea surgió durante una visita de funcionarios ucranianos a Washington, donde trataron de convencer a la Casa Blanca de presionar por el cambio a Alemania y la UE en general.*
Los flujos actuales de gas ruso a través de Ucrania ascienden a unos 40.000 millones de metros cúbicos al año. Esto se compara con los 55 mil millones de metros cúbicos movidos a través del Nord Stream 1, que termina en Alemania.
*Intentar cambiar los flujos, según los expertos legales, constituiría un incumplimiento de contrato. Tampoco haría “nada para aumentar la seguridad del suministro a Europa”, según el ex enviado especial del Departamento de Estado, David Goldwyn, quien habló con Reuters.*
El gobierno ucraniano ha estado instando a Europa a que deje de importar petróleo y gas de Rusia, argumentando que esto desangraría financieramente a Moscú y ayudaría a Ucrania a ganar la guerra.
Sin embargo, aunque la UE ha sido generosa con todo tipo de apoyo material, se ha mostrado bastante reticente a hacer lo que Ucrania quiere con respecto a las importaciones de energía.
*Bruselas se comprometió a reducir sus importaciones de gas natural ruso en dos tercios para fin de año, pero Ucrania insiste en suspender las importaciones en este momento. *La UE también está discutiendo un embargo de petróleo, que probablemente también entrará en vigencia gradualmente después de un período de gracia para que los importadores puedan abastecerse del producto.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## quinciri (22 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Va a Polonia a desembarcar, ya indicó claramente el itinerario Sánchez ayer.



Y el posible marrón de meterlo en Ucrania ... Para los polacos. 
Alguna cosa tenia que hacer bien perrosanches ...


----------



## vettonio (22 Abr 2022)

RT:
*Boris Johnson confirma que Londres entrena a militares ucranianos en Polonia y en el Reino Unido*

Publicado:22 abr 2022 03:30 GMT


*El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia anuncia que Kiev planea escenificar el saqueo de un pueblo ucraniano haciéndose pasar por tropas rusas*

Publicado:21 abr 2022 22:53 GMT


*"Si alguien murió repentinamente, es nuestro trabajo": El asesor del ministro del Interior de Ucrania anuncia la creación de un "Mossad ucraniano"*

Publicado:21 abr 2022 21:37 GMT



*El Pentágono afirma que las capacidades de los drones de ataque Phoenix Ghost que recibirá Kiev "coinciden en mucho" con las necesidades de Ucrania*

Publicado:22 abr 2022 02:01 GMT



*Ex oficial de EE.UU. (Scott Ritter)denuncia el "silencio ensordecedor" en el caso del periodista chileno Gonzalo Lira, desaparecido en Ucrania*

Publicado:21 abr 2022 23:42 GMT


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)

*Ucrania cree que sólo 58 miembros del Moskva sobrevivieron al hundimiento.*
Las autoridades ucranianas estiman que apenas 58 tripulantes del *Moskva*, el buque insignia ruso que naufragó en el Mar Negro, sobrevivieron a su hundimiento, entre el total de 510 personas que iban a bordo.

"Creemos que se salvaron 58 personas. Pero lo están ocultando", afirmó el secretario del Consejo de Seguridad y Defensa de Ucrania, Oleksiy Danilov, en declaciones al portal Pravda-Ucrania, reproducidas por Ukrinform.

Hasta ahora, desde *Moscú* no se han dado informaciones sobre pérdidas del crucero, que según Ucrania se hundió tras ser alcanzado por dos misiles del tipo "Neptuno".


----------



## vettonio (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Andr3ws (22 Abr 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Ahora solo le queda que dentro de unos meses Ucrania siga teniendo salida al mar.... que no parece.


----------



## alfonbass (22 Abr 2022)

Agilipollado dijo:


> Las bajas rusas me la sudan, como si mueren 1 millón. A mi me preocupan las ucranianas, ya que si entra Ucrania en la UE mis impuestos iran para mantenerlos a ellos y por lo tanto, cuanto menos dinero tenga que enviar para allá, mejor.



¿Te preocupa eso y no lo hace que ya sean altisimos? Y no contento con eso, seguro que eres de los que quieren más estado.....


----------



## bk001 (22 Abr 2022)

Todo lo que digo a continuación es con "_animus iocandi _" y como tal debe ser considerado:


Son *Rusos luchando contra Rusos,* dando por bueno los 20.000 soldados rusos caídos, los ucranianos deben de ir por los 60.000 , por lógica y con datos ciegos "En toda guerra lo primero que se pierde es la Verdad." Los ukranianos perdieron el aíre y el reabastecimiento. Eso da un poder de fuego mayor a los Rusos. A más bombas tiradas sobre el enemigo = más bajas enemigas.

Mirando el tema de forma practica, sin tener en cuenta las afinidades que cada bando nos pueda dar, como occidental y "vasallo" , aunque impuesto por mis élites, de Estados hundidos, mi interés es descuartizar a Rusia y chupar de sus recursos los próximos 20 años. Si estados hundidos vampiriza a Rusia, no me vampirizará a mi, o lo hará en menor medida.

Pero, los Rusos ya avisaron que van hasta el final y que sin Rusia, no merece la pena que el mundo exista. 

Así que a los Uropeos se nos vienen 2 posibilidades por delante:

- Si Rusia pierde: el exterminio, dejamos de existir todos los pueblos del hemisferio norte y el 80 o 90% del hemisferio sur.
- Si Rusia gana: como nos hemos enemistado con nuestro surtidor de energía y materias primas, el empobrecimiento generalizado de toda Uropa. "Pasar de burro a caballo se pasa bien, pero de caballo a burro..."

"Bonito" panorama se nos presenta.

Con respecto al barco de la Armada Española: 
No me gustaría estar a bordo de ses barco, me viene a la cabeza el *Maine *y como puede recibir una puñalada trapera de los Gusanos para que Uropa se desangre, declarando la guerra al oso.


----------



## Agilipollado (22 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> ¿Te preocupa eso y no lo hace que ya sean altisimos? Y no contento con eso, seguro que eres de los que quieren más estado.....



A mi me preocupa pagar a los ucranianos


----------



## vil. (22 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> ¿Dónde ve usted liberalismo en Europa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LYBOR y VW... si no lo entiendes abre hilo, es una deriva y es una deriva LIBERAL...


EE.UU. en ningún caso podría financiar 10 portaaviones, y si no eres consciente de cómo los financian, entonces no es un problema mío el tema económico... paso de ideologías... es simple 10 grupos de combate garantizan CREDIBILIDAD, por las buenas y por las no buenas, Irak mediante... ¿gusta, no gusta?, es. Qué significa esto, que el ciudadano medio americano ni en sueños puede vivir ni la mitad de bien que un Alemán... pero que el Tio Sam puede tener un ejército que ni en sueños podría existir... es.

Cómo se crea salarios... inyecta créditos o deuda sino puedes inyectar pasta... es simple y es eficiente... crea burbujas, se notará en diversos rubros, pero si contienes otros serás creible... hoy EE.UU. está en quiebra, pero, qué importa a ver cómo cohones le dices al deudor que ya no aceptas sus cheques; te puede hacer UNA PROPUESTA QUE NO PODRAS RECHAZAR, o crees que sí???... que hizo EE.UU. en Irak, ¿porqué?... bien, mal, gusta, no gusta... ¿tú de qué vives?... es lo que hay...

China y Rusia ya te lo expliqué ya tienen asentadas sus bases económicas, son las que son, ¿mejores, peores?, las que son... ¿porqué no se acepta el pago en rublos?, siendo sinceros, si el rublo es una mierda moneda, mejor que mejor, ¿no te parece?... mejor que no tengamos que pagar en rublos, mejor que no... que entonces sí tendríamos que conseguir esa moneda y nuestra impresora lo mismo empezaba a chirriar, ¿no te parece?... yo, al igual que en los tiempos de CABALLO, allá por la argentina, NO QUERRÍA ni en pintura cobrar en moneda ajena, pero hubo quíen lo hizo... controlar la moneda ES FUNDAMENTAL para un estado que se precie en serlo, se llame Rusia o se llame Alemania o se llame Inglaterra, ya no te digo si se llama EE.UU... ¿cómo es posible que con niveles de inflación elevados en España durante la crisis del ladrillo se aplicasen préstamos y remuneración a ahorradores MUY POR DEBAJO DE DICHA CIFRA????, qué consecuencias tuvo y cómo fue posible que eso funcionase: ALEMANIA.

El armamento tanto para Rusia como para EE.UU. es un desastre total y absoluto... no es casual que tengan los problemas que tienen... y EE.UU. a través de su dolar financia dicho estatus bélico, pero ni con esas le alcanza...no sé cómo están hoy pero su ejército llegó a ser el tercer consumidor de petroleo del mundo, que eso es la hostia... y no, no tiene nada que ver con el tema vietnamita, es una cuestión estructural, casi toda la economía está de un modo u otro implicada y obligada a servir a ese sector, lo de EE.UU. hoy es casi una barbaridad sin parangon, ni una industria casi sana

EE.UU. sería un paraiso con un nivel bélico normal para su tamaño y una economía basada en la industria y el comercio sería probablemente la primera potencia mundial... pero ni en sueños tendría más de uno o dos portaaviones nucelares y NO TENDRÍAN SENTIDO, SERÍA un despropósito, lo mismo que a Rusia tener un portaaviones no le supone nada en potencial militar... eso sí, sus ciudadanos vivirían bastante bien y... ahora eso sí, a los demás no nos sería tan sencillo según qué cosas...

No suelo discutir sandeces... Rusia es una potencia en tecnología, que no haga ordenadores no quita para que lo sea... lo mismo que está alcanzando China e incluso superando a otros... no vamos a discutir tonterías... no se hacen según qué cosas si no tienes según qué capacidades... que no tenga el nivel de EE.UU. no significa que no tenga potenciales niveles de tecnología... lo más importante y eso es vital es que ADEMAS tienen una inmensa base estructural, tanto física, como de cualificación profesional...

Ahora si de lo que me hablas es de que Europa no construye chips y por eso no es una potencia... apaga y vámonos... y cuidado, una cosa es tener capacitación para tal cosa y otra tener know-how... sólo basta ver el tema mascarillas y el desastre acontecido...

Me preocupo de la economía rusa, lo mismo que me preocupo de la del Tio Sam y de la China o turca... porque esa complejidad de la que hablas es la que tenemos en europa igualmente y nos guste o no interactuamos; así que conocer cada hecho es vital o de lo contrario te acaba afectando enormemente... 

Hoy Europa no puede SOSTENER ningún tipo de guerra, ni contra Rusia, ni siquiera contra Grecia (no no podríamos, simplemente en cuanto pisásemos un pedacito de Grecia tendríamos tal desmadre militar que ni sabríamos qué hacer... simplemente NO TENEMOS RECURSOS... gracias a las ABERRACIONES de la economía libegalizada que hemos montado y han mandado a la MIERDA sectores ESTRATÉGICOS vitales en situaciones como la actual... ya sea sector alimentario, ya sea energético y ya no digamos el militar que es una simple aberración... 

Pero es un tema largo y faragoso si estas interesado en ellor, abre hilo, prometo parcitipar sino se convierte en una tontada sobre ideologías...


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)

Cuando todo esto acabe y Rusia se vuelva a casa lo que vamos a descubrir sobre su "operación militar especial" helara la sangre.


----------



## alexforum (22 Abr 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> ucrania es un topo de UK en la UE, ademas haria piña con Polonia. Desde luego no se en que beneficia a Alemania estos tios en la UE, en nada.



Los fondos de la UE en Ucrania serian unas risas... si es en is-pain, y se ha robado a manos llenas... no me quiero imaginar en el pais de mafiosos por excelencia


----------



## ussser (22 Abr 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Con esa mierda de culo, es una subhumana en cualquier cultura.



+1 y añado: a que viene eso de subir el bañador a los sobacos al estilo de los 80?


----------



## crocodile (22 Abr 2022)

❗ El Ministerio de Defensa ruso nuevamente ofreció rendirse al ejército ucraniano bloqueado en Azovstal en Mariupol, y agregó que estaban listos para introducir un "régimen de silencio" para que abandonaran el territorio de la empresa.

Además, el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa informó que cerca de 144 mil civiles y 341 ciudadanos extranjeros, así como 1.844 militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que se rindieron, fueron evacuados de Mariupol.


----------



## visaman (22 Abr 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> 1 de Marzo, *el Gobierno ha descartado hasta el momento el envío de armas:* España se queda prácticamente sola en la UE en su decisión de no enviar armamento a Ucrania
> 
> 5 de Marzo, *con pocas ganas se le veía de enviar armas pero cede a la presión*: Una llamada de Borrell forzó la rectificación de Sánchez en el envío de armas a Ucrania, al fin y al cabo somos un país endeudado y sin soberanía.
> 
> ...



ya veras cuando descubran que las municiones que les envía Antonio son para cañones de avancarga


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (22 Abr 2022)

Objetivos de Rusia.

*Rusia se fija como objetivo tomar Donbás y todo el sur de Ucrania.









Última hora de la guerra en Ucrania, en directo | Las tropas prorrusas aseguran haber entrado en la ciudad clave de Lisichansk


Zelenski, sobre el ataque que ha dejado 21 muertos en Odesa: “Es un acto de terrorismo”




elpais.com





Un alto mando militar afirma que Moscú planea establecer un corredor hasta la región separatista prorrusa de Transnistria, en Moldavia.*


Estamos hablando de la mitad de Ucrania, de su salida al mar negro y de su conexión con Moldavia.


----------



## lapetus (22 Abr 2022)

bk001 dijo:


> Rusos luchando contra Rusos



Acabas de descubrir la naturaleza humana: no importa que sea tu hermano y viva en el pueblo de al lado. Los demonios que gobiernan el mundo pueden poner a luchar a Springfield contra Shelbyville símplemente aprovechando la programación del humano actual.


----------



## workforfood (22 Abr 2022)

El País no es fuente de nada.


----------



## little hammer (22 Abr 2022)

Los turcomongoles han tomado ta la siderúrgica gay?


----------



## workforfood (22 Abr 2022)

Si los Rusos son 20.000 como han dicho los Ucranianos no bajan de 60.000.


----------



## Arraki (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Michael_Knight (22 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Objetivos de Rusia.
> 
> *Rusia se fija como objetivo tomar Donbás y todo el sur de Ucrania.
> 
> ...



"Las tropas rusas han tomado el puerto de la ciudad de Odessa"

¿De dónde te has sacado este mapa?


----------



## Edu.R (22 Abr 2022)

Y Odessa pa cuando?


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)

Interesante articulo del confidencial donde se pueden ver cuales podrian ser las lineas basicas de estrategia de la politica exterior rusa.
https://www.elconfidencial.com/mundo...rania_3411508/
creo que es para usuarios registrados pego el texto por si acaso:


*El 'mago' de Putin: el Maquiavelo del Kremlin explica lo ocurrido en Rusia*
*Vadim Baranov* es un hombre a la sombra de *Vladímir Putin*, un director de teatro de vanguardia que se convirtió en productor televisivo y que ayudó a construir la realidad mediática que encumbró al presidente ruso. Pero Baranov no es un mero sirviente: es culto, conoce las dinámicas del poder, es inteligente, sabe leer las situaciones y entender las dinámicas de fondo. Baranov es un nombre ficticio, el protagonista de una novela, ‘Le mage du Kremlin’ (Ed. Gallimard), escrita por *Giuliano da Empoli*, exasesor de *Matteo Renzi*. Pero la obra es mucho más que ficción, y una advertencia final lo aclara: “Esta novela está inspirada en hechos y personajes reales, a los que el autor ha dotado de una vida privada y de unos diálogos imaginados. Sin embargo, es una verdadera historia rusa”. Baranov es la encarnación literaria de *Vladislav Surkov*, quien fuera descrito como el ideólogo principal del Kremlin, hoy caído en desgracia, al menos en apariencia. 
Esa mezcla de ficción y realidad, que conforma un libro plenamente recomendable para los interesados en la política, contiene *muchas reflexiones sobre el poder a las que conviene prestar atención*, más allá de su descripción de la Rusia del siglo XXI. 
*1. La creación de un líder*
La consagración de Putin no se produce cuando alcanza el poder, ya que recibe una sociedad rota y pauperizada, tras el mandato de un presidente, *Yeltsin*, que no estaba en su plenitud física, y que era una suerte de marioneta al servicio de intereses diversos. Putin se convierte en el líder político de Rusia, pero no goza de la aceptación necesaria para emprender grandes cambios.* Su primera tarea fue asentarse de verdad en el poder*, y para ello tenía que poner al pueblo de su parte. La ocasión* se la proporcionó el terrorismo*, que le brindó el motivo para llevar a cabo la guerra con Chechenia. Empoli deja caer que los atentados que sacudieron Moscú, dos años antes de las Torres Gemelas, quizás estuvieran planificados por el Kremlin, pero no se atreve a afirmarlo con seguridad. En todo caso, y a partir de la confrontación bélica, Putin *emergió como una figura dominante en su país.* Pero no fue por la guerra, según explica Baranov, sino porque conectó con la demanda de la sociedad rusa: vivía en un mundo caótico y quería orden y estabilidad, “un sentido de la comunidad, la pertenencia a algo más grande”. Responder a esa aspiración fue el secreto del éxito de Putin. 
*2. El cambio en el poder*
El presidente aspiraba a transformar la sociedad rusa, y solo podía hacerlo mediante un* cambio en sus élites*. La debilidad occidental principal era la de construir un orden en el que los nobles mandaban mucho más que el rey. Y esa relación debía invertirse. Para Putin, la democracia occidental no era una democracia, porque no representaba los intereses del pueblo, sino el *reparto del poder entre los oligarcas*. Era el dinero el que mandaba sobre la nación y eso no podía repetirse en Rusia: “Ten una cosa en mente, Vadia, los comerciantes nunca gobernaron Rusia. ¿Y sabes por qué? Porque no son capaces de proporcionar las dos cosas que los rusos demandan del Estado: orden interno y poder externo. Solo en dos ocasiones, durante dos breves periodos, los comerciantes han gobernado nuestro país: unos meses después de la Revolución de 1917, antes del ascenso de los bolcheviques, y unos años después de la caída del Muro, durante el periodo de Yeltsin. *¿Cuál fue el resultado? El caos. La explosión de la violencia, la ley de la selva*, los lobos que salen de los bosques y entran en las ciudades para devorar a la población indefensa”. 
"El zar nunca da cifras: habla el lenguaje de la vida y de la muerte, del honor y de la patria. El primero es el lenguaje caduco de Occidente"
Debía, entonces, *crear una nueva élite de patriotas, decididos a restaurar el poder y la influencia rusas*. Y la encontró, afirma Empoli, en los ‘siloviki’, los hombres del servicio de seguridad, a los que fue colocando a su lado. Los hombres del poder y de la fuerza apartaron a los viejos oligarcas: “Somos la nación más grande del mundo. Los más ricos también. Solo que hemos permitido que nuestra riqueza, la riqueza colectiva que por derecho pertenece al pueblo ruso, sea robada por una banda de delincuentes. En los últimos años, Rusia ha creado una aristocracia extraterritorial, gente que monopoliza nuestros recursos pero que tiene el corazón y la billetera en otra parte. Retomaremos el control de las fuentes de riqueza de nuestro país, Vadia: gas, petróleo, bosques, minas, y *pondremos esta riqueza al servicio de los intereses y la grandeza del pueblo ruso, no de algún mafioso con mansiones en la Costa del Sol*”. 
Por eso, explica Baranov, y porque la política tiene una sola meta, dar respuesta a los miedos de los hombres, “el zar nunca da cifras: habla el lenguaje de la vida y de la muerte, del honor y de la patria. El primero es el lenguaje de Occidente, caduco y en decadencia. El segundo, el del renacimiento de un pueblo, el de su orgullo”. *Las campañas electorales dejaron de ser “un equipo de economistas que analiza un PowerPoint”*. 
*3. El monopolio de la subversión*
Una vez que el poder estaba en sus manos, Putin tenía que conservarlo y ampliarlo. Se entraba en una nueva fase, que no era especialmente fácil. Quizá gozase de una popularidad masiva, pero el favor del pueblo es oscilante, y los momentos bajos podían ser aprovechados por sus rivales para expulsarse del poder. *Putin creía que su Gobierno era visto en Occidente como una amenaza porque comenzaba a revertir la situación*. Desde su perspectiva, Rusia era un país que estaba haciendo esfuerzos por adaptarse a Occidente, pero cuanto más seguían las normas que les habían impuesto, menos les tomaban en cuenta y más desprecios recibían. Putin cambió esa tendencia con su nuevo núcleo en el Kremlin, por lo que pasaba a ser un gobernante incómodo: “Qué genios. Ahora vienen a sermonearnos con el respeto a la ley. Y financian a nuestros oponentes porque piensan que somos un poco vulgares y que no los escuchamos lo suficiente. Tal vez dentro de un tiempo me reemplace un graduado de Harvard, un títere que los hará quedar bien en el foro de Davos. ¿Qué te parece eso, Vadim?”. 
Putin, nos cuenta su asesor principal, era consciente de que en todas las sociedades la rabia y la indignación terminan apareciendo, que nunca van a dejar de estar presentes, por lo que lo importante no es evitarlas, sino canalizarlas adecuadamente. De modo que *Baranov se puso en contacto con aquellos grupos que podían ofrecer agitación, energía e ideas al pueblo, pero no para prohibirlos, sino para apoyarlos*. Iban a seguir su tarea, pero convenientemente encauzados a cambio de ese respaldo, de manera que terminaran sirviendo a la patria. El monopolio del poder no bastaba, también tenía que contar con el monopolio de la subversión. 
"Economistas altivos, supervivientes de los noventa, feministas, ecologistas, activistas homosexuales: una bendición para nosotros"
Pero hubo una parte de la oposición con la que no pactó, y que desde luego no quiso atraer a su lado. Cuenta Baranov que “los *progresistas que luchaban por tener servicios transgénero* en los locales públicos” eran sus predilectos. “A esos preferí dejarlos para la oposición: de hecho era necesario que la oposición estuviera formada precisamente por personajes como ellos. En cierto modo, *se convirtieron en mis mejores actores*, ni siquiera tuvimos que contratarlos para que trabajaran para nosotros. Pequeños moscovitas que se sentían como en un país extranjero tan pronto como pasaban el tercer anillo de la carretera de circunvalación… Cada vez que tomaban la palabra, aumentaban nuestra popularidad. Altivos economistas con sus doctorados, supervivientes de la década de 1990, profesionales de derechos humanos, feministas apasionadas, ecologistas, veganas, activistas homosexuales: una bendición para nosotros. Cuando las chicas de este grupo de música profanaron la Catedral de Cristo Salvador, gritando obscenidades contra Putin y el patriarca, nos dieron cinco puntos más en las encuestas”. *Era la clase de oposición, señala Baranov, que les garantizaba la supervivencia en el poder.* Por eso también realizaban acciones que les alterasen: sus reacciones airadas les reforzaban. 
*4. Las reglas del judo internacional*
Tras el Maidán, Rusia aprendió a *moverse en tiempos internacionalmente convulsos*. Ya que no tenían el poder suficiente, apostaron de nuevo por el *contrapoder*. “Estudiamos las técnicas de nuestros enemigos”: las guerrillas, los pacifistas, los movimientos juveniles. Y *entendieron cómo funcionaba*. O al menos de eso estaba firmemente convencido el zar: “Mira Ucrania, Alexander. Crearon una organización juvenil, organizaron conciertos en la plaza Maidáan, montaron una ONG para monitorear las elecciones, como dicen los medios que llaman independientes, controlados, casualmente, por los oligarcas más antirrusos. Incluso la cinta naranja. Apuesto a que hicieron una encuesta para elegir el color”. 
"Nuestro deber es ayudarlos. Utilizar la fuerza del adversario para volverla contra él"
Rusia apostó por una técnica diferente, la de *crear el caos*. Su propaganda, la desinformación, se planificó como una máquina de aumentar la inestabilidad. No la creaban, la amplificaban: “Los occidentales piensan que sus hijos vivirán peor que ellos. Ven cómo China, India y, gracias a Dios, Rusia están dando pasos de gigante, y no se enteran de nada. Con cada día que pasa, su poder se reduce, la situación está fuera de su control, el futuro ya no es suyo”. Dado que esa tensión interior occidental iba en aumento y *llevaba a sus poblaciones “a tomar las decisiones más absurdas”*, la tarea exterior rusa se simplificaba: “Nuestro deber es simplemente ayudarlos. Utilizar la fuerza del adversario para volverla contra él. Las reglas del judo”. Por eso Rusia apoyaba cualquier movimiento occidental, desde los antivacunas hasta los independentistas, pasando por las extremas derechas, que pudiera generar inestabilidad. 
*5. Ucrania antes de la invasión*
Aunque la novela termina antes de la invasión de Ucrania, sí hay algunas referencias al papel que jugó Rusia tras el Maidán. *El propósito de la guerra del Dombás no era ganarla, sino generar caos, explica Baranov*: “Todos deben ver que la Revolución Naranja ha sumido a Ucrania en la anarquía. Cuando cometes el error de confiar en los occidentales, terminas así: te defraudan en la primera dificultad y te quedas solo frente a un país destruido”. Es probable que ese objetivo ruso, después de la reacción europea y estadounidense frente a la invasión de Putin, quede muy en entredicho, pero también lo es que el propósito de la guerra presente contuviera mucho del anterior. 
En todo caso, y más allá de la descripción del poder ruso desnudo que realiza Giuliano da Empoli en ‘Le mage du Kremlin’, y de las maniobras entre bambalinas que describe, el libro es interesante porque ofrece algunas advertencias respecto de este momento histórico. *Pero de ellas hablaremos mañana*.


----------



## Trajanillo (22 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Polonia!! En las paradas de autobuses!! _No alimentes a Putin no uses el coche usa la bicicleta o el transporte público!!! _Y pronto en el resto de Europa!!



El odio los ha vuelto gilipollas.


----------



## workforfood (22 Abr 2022)

Macho tienen superioridad aérea, no sé si te has dado cuenta.


----------



## aurariola (22 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Eres muy impaciente y pesimista, más que yo incluso.  Puedo equivocarme como todos, pero creo que Putin está utilizando la invasión (operación especial para que ninguno de los amigos del hilo se enfade conmigo) *en clave política*, y eso conduce a una lentitud desesperante. Todos nos preguntamos por qué no destruye de una vez toda la infraestructura civil, puentes, comunicaciones de todo tipo, etc. Pues yo creo que Putin no lo hace porque se preocupa mucho de su imagen. Y ahí creo que se equivoca, para buena parte de Occidente será siempre un asesino, haga lo que haga. Yo ciertamente sería mucho más brutal que Putin, eso sin duda, pero quizás Putin tenga la razón, y es mejor ganar la guerra en clave política, no ganarla arrasando Ucrania.



la unica explicacion que encuentro a la lentitud , falta de medios rusos y blandura general con ucrania es que putin admita quedarse tuerto con tal que la union europea quede ciega a nivel economico para los proximos 10-20 años es que parece que no esta en guerra y que los soldados rusos muertos les da igual, si vas a la guerra vas con todo, por que ir pa na........


----------



## crocodile (22 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Objetivos de Rusia.
> 
> *Rusia se fija como objetivo tomar Donbás y todo el sur de Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Es que es lo mínimo para garantizar la seguridad de Rusia y establecer una barrera anti OTAN.


----------



## Remequilox (22 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Estaba leyendo lo que cuestan los tanques en Rusia vs lo que cuestan en Europa.
> Más allá de si uno u otro es relativamente mejor, eso se lo dejo a los expertos militares, el coste refleja lo que es Europa y Usa. Sobrecostes everywhere, comisiones sanas por aquí y por allá...
> 
> Montar un t90 ruso, cuesta menos de 2 millones de euros.
> Montar un Leopard 2E, cuesta 12 millones de euros.



Si es por comisiones y corruptelas varias, creo que Rusia no es ejemplo de nada.
Otra cosa es que a precios nominales, las cosas aparenten ser de una manera. Pero en términos económicos reales, las cosas son de otra manera.
En Rusia, para construir un tanque, la mano de obra se paga en salarios rusos. Los materiales, en su inmensa mayoría se compran a proveedores rusos a precios rusos. La energía se adquiere en Rusia a precios rusos. Y solo una muy pequeña parte son componentes "occidentales avanzados".

Es por eso que para hacer elucubraciones y comparaciones respecto de PIB y demás, lo suyo es utilizar escalas PPA.
El mismo presupuesto nominal que en Alemania o UK les da para cuatro cachivaches, en Rusia rinde para armar medio continente.


----------



## arriondas (22 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Macho tienen superioridad aérea, no sé si te has dado cuenta.



Si damos por buena la cifra de 20000 (que no llega a eso ni de coña), las bajas ucranianas deberían acercarse a 100000. Porque no tienen superioridad aérea, ni tampoco en artillería. Les están bombardeando todos los días, no lo olvidemos.


----------



## vil. (22 Abr 2022)

Ese baile... se está exibiendo y sin un puto gramo de tensión, siendo quíen es, que eso es importante, dado que la está mirando todo cristo y siendo según quíen seas no es lo que se diría adecuado... especialmente siendo mujer..

Os digo que tengo la sensación que esta tía acaba siendo la sustituta de Putin y CUIDADIN CON ELLA... ojito, que una mujer así te mata y ni te enteras... puede ser tu amante y al tiempo y lo mismo que te complace te apuñala con placer...

Tiene un punto inocente y sensible, pero uno de hijap... que cuidado, cuidado...


----------



## Bimbo (22 Abr 2022)

pues imagina los ucranianos... multiplicalo por 4


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Abr 2022)

⚡Hay información sobre un intento de irrumpir en Rusia por parte de tanques ucranianos. El incidente ocurrió en el área de Goptovka (un puesto de control fronterizo en la frontera entre Ucrania y Rusia en el distrito Dergachev de la región de Kharkiv). 10 tanques ucranianos estuvieron involucrados, 8 fueron destruidos, 2 retrocedieron. Por el momento, el puesto de control de Nekhoteevka está cerrado hasta nuevo aviso.


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)

Aquí hay un mapa muy básico que os ayudará a entender la Batalla de Donbas ahora.
El rojo son los rusos, el azul son los ucranianos.
Como se puede ver, el enemigo está tratando de apoderarse de un saliente ucraniano con dos grandes ataques desde el norte y el sur.


----------



## LIRDISM (22 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ojo, Moscú se ha vuelto a equivocar.
> 
> Una web cercana al Kremlin reconoce más de 20.000 bajas rusas, citando informacion directa del Ministro de Defensa (shoigu) e inmediatamente le hacen borrar la información.
> 
> ...



Están reconociendo entonces 4000-5000 rusos muertos en esta guerra.


----------



## Bimbo (22 Abr 2022)

pero si solo en mariupol habia 20.000 y ahora quedan 2.000 en las catacumbas de una aceria


----------



## Eneko Aritza (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## mazuste (22 Abr 2022)

Desde el canal de Telegram de Pepe Escobar...t.me/c/1394010098/3308

* "La OTAN no está preparada para la guerra con Rusia"*
_*
Esta declaración fue hecha el 19 de abril de 2022 por el general Sir Richard Barrons, 
jefe del Mando de las Fuerzas Conjuntas de la OTAN en 2013-16, durante una audiencia 
en el Comité de Defensa del Parlamento británico.

El general dijo: "En general, me preocupa que la principal razón por la que estamos 
tratando de evitar una guerra entre Rusia y la OTAN es que la OTAN no está preparada. *_
*Y deberíamos avergonzarnos de ello"...

Richard Barrons reconoció la falta casi total de defensa antimisiles de Gran Bretaña: 
"No creo que mucha gente en el Reino Unido haya pensado mucho en las implicaciones 
de que los misiles de crucero rusos lleguen a Londres... existen y sencillamente 
no tenemos los medios para enfrentarnos a ellos de ninguna manera", 
salvo en pequeñas cantidades".*


----------



## Zepequenhô (22 Abr 2022)

Eso es cierto, en igualdad tecnologica, aérea y artillera.

Fijate en la invasión de Irak. No se cumplió lo que dices.


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)

Amanece un día más en Ucrania, cada día se descubren nuevas fosas comunes con más víctimas civiles. Es el proceder de un cobarde psicópata, que se esconde en su búnker y ordena masacrar y torturar a un país que le planta cara.

Pero ya has perdido la guerra, el mundo entero ve a un anciano con párkinson ensoñado en sus delirios soviéticos.


----------



## quinciri (22 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> El País no es fuente de nada.



Bueno, de mierda sí ... Y en tal sentido puede decirse que es una fuente muy confiable ....


----------



## amcxxl (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## mazuste (22 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Desde el canal de Telegram de Pepe Escobar...t.me/c/1394010098/3308
> 
> * "La OTAN no está preparada para la guerra con Rusia"*
> 
> ...




_*
"...Se le preguntó al general en qué momento la OTAN no tendría más remedio que luchar contra Rusia. 
Respondió que la OTAN "tendrá algo que decir" si las tropas rusas cambian sus planes y amenazan
la mayor parte de Ucrania, es decir, no se detendrán en su parte oriental. Richard Barrons también
llamó a prepararse adecuadamente para ello.

Lo que se puede notar. En primer lugar, el general británico no dijo que las armas nucleares rusas
y el mantenimiento de la paridad nuclear estratégica con Estados Unidos disuaden de un choque militar 
directo entre Rusia y lOTAN. Y esta es la razón principal por la que la alianza aún no se ha involucrado
en las hostilidades en el propio territorio de Ucrania.

En segundo lugar, la propia Rusia determinará los límites de la realización de una operación militar
especial en territorio ucraniano, y la OTAN no nos lo indicará. Y si la OTAN lo intenta, entonces, como 
dijo Putin el 24 de febrero de 2022: "La respuesta rusa será inmediata y les llevará a consecuencias
que nunca han experimentado en su historia. Estamos preparados para cualquier desarrollo de los 
acontecimientos. Se han tomado todas las decisiones necesarias al respecto".

Por cierto, el primer lanzamiento de ayer del misil balístico intercontinental más pesado y potente*_
*del mundo, el Sarmat, tiene que ver con este tema. No nos moleste, nos dolerá. *


----------



## Bartleby (22 Abr 2022)

¿Hay alguna trazabilidad del recorrido del armamento desde que se desestiba de un buque español, hasta que llega a las manos de quienes deberían ser sus destinatarios?. 
¿O dentro de unos años, o incluso meses, estaremos hablando de las armas que supuestamente iban a parar ejército ucraniano, pero que han caído en mafias que han hecho negocio y entonces representan un peligro para la población europea?


PREGUNTO


----------



## Covid Bryant (22 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Amanece un día más en Ucrania, cada día se descubren nuevas fosas comunes con más víctimas civiles. Es el proceder de un cobarde psicópata, que se esconde en su búnker y ordena masacrar y torturar a un país que le planta cara.
> 
> Pero ya has perdido la guerra, el mundo entero ve a un anciano con párkinson ensoñado en sus delirios soviéticos.



Ostia menudo retrasado mental eres jjajjajaj defeco en tu jeto paleto


----------



## Zhukov (22 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Pues una buenísima noticia, yo ya lo daba por muerto en mi blog.

Un resumen de las operaciones de ayer, estamos en la fase previa, y se espera la ofensiva para después de Pascua (ortodoxa)



https://topwar.ru/195278-kremennaja-pereshla-pod-polnyj-kontrol-lnr-novye-dannye-ot-rossijskogo-minoborony.html





https://topwar.ru/195268-soobschaetsja-o-rastuschem-chisle-poter-protivnika-pri-aktivizacii-nastuplenija-vs-rf-i-nm-dnr-v-napravlenijah-velikoj-novoselki-i-slavjanska.html



y aquí uno sobre tácticas, sobre que los soldados prefieren ir en el techo de los transportes blindados porque por dentro son ataúdes metálicos, la verdad es que es para replantearse el concepto



https://topwar.ru/195252-ukraina-snova-verhom-na-brone-kogda-perestanut-ezdit-sverhu.html


----------



## JAG63 (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## K0laps0 (22 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> ¿Hay alguna trazabilidad del recorrido del armamento desde que se desestiba de un buque español, hasta que llega a las manos de quienes deberían ser sus destinatarios?.
> ¿O dentro de unos años, o incluso meses, estaremos hablando de las armas que supuestamente iban a parar ejército ucraniano, pero que han caído en mafias que han hecho negocio y entonces representan un peligro para la población europea?
> 
> 
> PREGUNTO



Ten por seguro que muchas de esas estarán en unos meses en el mercado negro. Solo rezo porque no haya ningún loco que decida apuntar alguno de esos a un avión comercial.
Porque a la que llega a manos de milicias y el ejército en campo de batalla olvídate de trazabilidad


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Arraki (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Señor X (22 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> ¿Hay alguna trazabilidad del recorrido del armamento desde que se desestiba de un buque español, hasta que llega a las manos de quienes deberían ser sus destinatarios?.
> ¿O dentro de unos años, o incluso meses, estaremos hablando de las armas que supuestamente iban a parar ejército ucraniano, pero que han caído en mafias que han hecho negocio y entonces representan un peligro para la población europea?
> 
> 
> PREGUNTO



"Los beneficios superan a los riesgos."

Da igual donde lo uses, sirve para todo.


----------



## K0laps0 (22 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Demasiado bajo debía de volar para golpearse con un línea eléctrica, a partir de ahí puede haber sido cualquier cosa, pero si se inventan lo del tendido eléctrico sacad conclusiones. Más fácil habría sido decir que por fallo técnico


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)

Ahora mismo solo mantiene esta guerra la prepotencia del hijoPutin, que luego llegue otro peor? Puede ser, pero el ejército ruso no tiene poder para mantener esta guerra y cada semana de guerra es retroceder a Rusia un año.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (22 Abr 2022)

¿Regalitos dentro?




Se dice que era un “vuelo técnico” y que se estrelló por volar muy bajo. Lo segundo me lo creo, lo primero va a ser que no.


----------



## Trajanillo (22 Abr 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Les van a dejar sin acceso al mar y ellos con gracietas... en fin, todo sea por dar lo nota en el pajarito.


----------



## vil. (22 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



No tienen putos huevos a obligar a Alemania... pero esta guerra valdría la pena simplemente por ver a los griegos FOLLANDOSE vivos a los alemanes y OBLIGÁNDOLES a chuparse el embargo del gas... 

Arrieros somos que dijo alguien....

Ahora eso sí, a partir de ahí, que tiemble todo cristo porque Alemania volverá y volverá a ser la que fue... y no le va a gustar a nadie eso... pero...


----------



## capitán almeida (22 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ahora mismo solo mantiene esta guerra la prepotencia del hijoPutin, que luego llegue otro peor? Puede ser, pero el ejército ruso no tiene poder para mantener esta guerra y cada semana de guerra es retroceder a Rusia un año.


----------



## Gonzalor (22 Abr 2022)

Y el doctor Carballo: ejercitorusólogo


----------



## ussser (22 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ahora a ver si hay cojones de prohibir todo el alfabeto



XD


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)

Han tardado 2 meses en tomar Mariupol, que al inicio de la guerra tenía Crimea por un lado y Donbass por otro y todavía no la controlan al 100%.

A este ritmo no toman Odesa ni para el 2025.


----------



## Trajanillo (22 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Cuando todo esto acabe y Rusia se vuelva a casa lo que vamos a descubrir sobre su "operación militar especial" helara la sangre.



Y cuando se sepa toda la verdad verdadera, que no es la que tu cuentas, seguiras en lo mismo porque no sois más que altavoces...


----------



## llabiegu (22 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Les van a dejar sin acceso al mar y ellos con gracietas... en fin, todo sea por dar lo nota en el pajarito.



les va a tocar tener que sacar pasaporte para ir a bañarse al Mar Negro, cara les va a salir la gracieta


----------



## computer_malfuction (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No tienen putos huevos a obligar a Alemania... pero esta guerra valdría la pena simplemente por ver a los griegos FOLLANDOSE vivos a los alemanes y OBLIGÁNDOLES a chuparse el embargo del gas...
> 
> Arrieros somos que dijo alguien....
> 
> Ahora eso sí, a partir de ahí, que tiemble todo cristo porque Alemania volverá y volverá a ser la que fue... y no le va a gustar a nadie eso... pero...



Alemania es un claro ejemplo de consejos vendo y para mí no tengo.


----------



## computer_malfuction (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)

Ucrania va a tener difícil aguantar esta ofensiva. Rusia parece que ha roto en dos el sistema ferroviario de Ucrania con sus ataques y eso va a dificultar mucho la logistica en el Este y Sur del país. 

Sin material pesado además tendrán muy complicado hacer contra-ofensivas y no se como andarán de vehículos para moverse por el frente (parece que no les han mandado muchos)


----------



## mazuste (22 Abr 2022)

Ucrania: Listos para negociaciones especiales con Rusia en Mariupol sin condiciones

Son unos cachondos...dentro de la jaula.


----------



## vil. (22 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Alemania es un claro ejemplo de consejos vendo y para mí no tengo.



Un claro y mucho de cuando haces cosas que no debes y llegan las consecuencias... 

Hay gente que tiene muy mal pagar...

Lo que tienen que hacer es embargo de petroleo y gas YA.


----------



## Trajanillo (22 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



No me extraña, con tanto manpads que han regalado y tanto antitanque, vamos a flipar despues de la guerra. Cuandos buenos para nada tendrán en su mano un arma como esas?


----------



## Socom (22 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1033591



Hay que ver lo mal que lo está pasando Rusia... Pero los que tiemblan son otros, incluso el primo de Zumosol al otro lado del charco no da abasto a cambiarse los pañales.
Nunca entenderemos que el problema lo tiene el que necesita materias primas y no el que se las puede vender a terceros.


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)

Alemania, igual que España esta pillada por los cojones por una política energética penosa


----------



## Arraki (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## vil. (22 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ucrania: Listos para negociaciones especiales con Rusia en Mariupol sin condiciones
> 
> Son unos cachondos...dentro la jaula.



El domingo hay elecciones en Francia si mal no recuerdo... entonces estas negociaciones van a adquirir sentido completo... 

Ayer ya dije que por Mariupol y la planta va a haber desfile de mandatarios europeos a negociar con Rusia, ya veremos cómo, pero eso creo que lo voy a acertar de pleno... 

Ahora como gane la LE PEN, cosa más bien poco probable creo yo... entonces vamos todos a entrar en una situación más que confusa... ya veremos...


----------



## Socom (22 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Un claro y mucho de cuando haces cosas que no debes y llegan las consecuencias...
> 
> Hay gente que tiene muy mal pagar...
> 
> Lo que tienen que hacer es embargo de petroleo y gas YA.



Lo que tienen que hacer es ser coherentes y al enemigo ni fuego, ya cuando venga una Filomena en forma de vórtice polar que congele media Europa veremos y de la necesidad de energía barata para que vuelvan a ser la locomotora de la UE no hablamos.


----------



## amcxxl (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## piru (22 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Algunas fotos random



¡Un tiznao! La historia se repite:


----------



## Bartleby (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## bubibartra (22 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ahora mismo solo mantiene esta guerra la prepotencia del hijoPutin, que luego llegue otro peor? Puede ser, pero el ejército ruso no tiene poder para mantener esta guerra y cada semana de guerra es retroceder a Rusia un año.



El ejército ruso tiene cono el ejército usanos sobretodo poder de destrucción masiva. Tienen una quinta parte de sus efectivos en Ucrania recuerda.


Si escalan la guerra y sacan un tercio de su potencia de aviación borran cualquier ciudad ucraniana del mapa. Y eso sin hablar de Nuke, que no las van a usar, con todo no ha tirado de músculo de aire y Ucrania ¿Que puede hacer contra una armada aérea de 4000 aviones operativos?

Que no tienen un ejército acostumbrado a pelear en tierra sin apoyo masivo destructivo quizás. Pero que si se ponen a malas los ucranianos no pueden hacer nada. Los rusos saben que hay un coste pero cada vez están más cerca de asumirlo.

Si lees la prensa rusa se empieza a exigir en voz muy alta escolar y acabar con el problema y luego ya capearan con las consecuencias. Pero cada vez se pides desde la opinión pública rusa ir contundentemente . Creo que los bombardeos irán aumentando gradualmente pero de forma clara.


Rusia tiene ejército de sobras para vencer a Ucrania pero de una firma nada limpia. Queda saber hasta donde quieren llegar y no, no es sólo Putin. Un tercio largo de la Duma es MUCHO más radical que Putin. El partido comunista ya está al 100% con la guerra. Ahira mismo la Duma es prácticamente monolítica. Y Putin ni es ni de lejos el más duro. De hecho ahora mismo en Rusia le están acusando de blando.


----------



## quinciri (22 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Prefieren admitir la propia ineptitud, antes de que se puedan apuntar el tanto los rusos ...


----------



## Socom (22 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> El domingo hay elecciones en Francia si mal no recuerdo... entonces estas negociaciones van a adquirir sentido completo...
> 
> Ayer ya dije que por Mariupol y la planta va a haber desfile de mandatarios europeos a negociar con Rusia, ya veremos cómo, pero eso creo que lo voy a acertar de pleno...
> 
> Ahora como gane la LE PEN, cosa más bien poco probable creo yo... entonces vamos todos a entrar en una situación más que confusa... ya veremos...



¿De quién es propiedad la maquinita de los votos?


----------



## Michael_Knight (22 Abr 2022)

Ya ha aparecido el chileno martir, vilmente torturado y asesinado en Karkhov según las putinas del foro.

Dice que está físicamente bien, por si queréis recoger cable y tal.


----------



## vil. (22 Abr 2022)

Socom dijo:


> Lo que tienen que hacer es ser coherentes y al enemigo ni fuego, ya cuando venga una Filomena en forma de vórtice polar que congele media Europa veremos y de la necesidad de energía barata para que vuelvan a ser la locomotora de la UE no hablamos.



El recientemente elegido canciller tiene dos posibilidades en este escenario: la primera es el embargo y apechugar con lo que toque; la segunda, que sería la más coherente es presentar su dimisión irrevocable por inútil...


----------



## risto mejido (22 Abr 2022)

putada y gorda , pero joder, no habia opciones mas baratas???
los agricultores y ganaderos no han pedido credito nunca, siempre a toca teja
antes que lo venda el banco, que lo venda el por esos 50 que dice que los va a vender el banco y se queda con 20k para el, no entiendo las financiaciones de los agricutores, no se ahora pero eso no se hacia a traves de cajas rurales??


----------



## Kartal (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Snowball (22 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Va a Polonia a desembarcar, ya indicó claramente el itinerario Sánchez ayer.



Pues mucho cuidado con kaliningrado...


----------



## vil. (22 Abr 2022)

Valen inmensamente más vivos que muertos hoy por hoy, especialmente para Rusia...


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (22 Abr 2022)

*En la ultima semana el psicópataTA que esta al frente del gobierno* ha traicionado al pueblo Saharaui (Españoles aterrorizas por Marruecos), poniéndose al servicio de el lacayo globalista que esta REINANDO LA DICTADURA en Marruecos y enemistándose con quienes nos facilita gas (Argelia) en este momento tan importante y ha ido a poner al lado del Nazi del gobierno de Ucrania enfrentándonos en mitad de una guerra al pais mas poderoso nuclearmente y el suministrador principal de gas y petróleo de Europa.

*Que puede salir mal?*

Para quien trabaja este psicópataTA?


----------



## tomasjos (22 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ucrania va a tener difícil aguantar esta ofensiva. Rusia parece que ha roto en dos el sistema ferroviario de Ucrania con sus ataques y eso va a dificultar mucho la logistica en el Este y Sur del país.
> 
> Sin material pesado además tendrán muy complicado hacer contra-ofensivas y no se como andarán de vehículos para moverse por el frente (parece que no les han mandado muchos)



Rejón, está usted preparando el terreno para que si el avance ruso se atora, publicitar que contra todo, los ucranianos han ganado,al aguantar, y usarlo como propaganda para desanimar a los del bando prorruso


----------



## Sir Torpedo (22 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Ya ha aparecido el chileno martir, vilmente torturado y asesinado en Karkhov según las putinas del foro.
> 
> Dice que está físicamente bien, por si queréis recoger cable y tal.



Yo, yo lo di por muerto.
Y aún así el gobierno ucro me parecen unos filo nazis de mierda.


----------



## quinciri (22 Abr 2022)

Vaya, pifiado.... otro que ha perdido la fe, y que para él esta va a ser su "ultima guerra"


----------



## Snowball (22 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Objetivos de Rusia.
> 
> *Rusia se fija como objetivo tomar Donbás y todo el sur de Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Sobre Besarabia:

Ahí se Encuentra el delta(desemboca) nada más ni nada menos que el río Danubio...

Esas tierras siempre han sido codiciadas por todos los imperios de la época


----------



## amcxxl (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (22 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Y cuando se sepa toda la verdad verdadera, que no es la que tu cuentas, seguiras en lo mismo porque no sois más que altavoces...



Tu tampoco la cuentas, básicamente porque no la sabes...qué diferencia hay?


----------



## bubibartra (22 Abr 2022)

[


Snowball dijo:


> Pues mucho cuidado con kaliningrado...



Atacar Kalimgrado es entrar en la tercera guerra mundial. Es territorio ruso. 

Y Rusia jamás permitirá que Polonia la tomé, antes se la devuelve a Alemania solo por joder a los polacos...


----------



## Expected (22 Abr 2022)

Alguna cuenta o algo donde podamos pagar a este señor los 30k euros que los gilipollas de los Bancos no le financian?. Contad con mis 20€.


----------



## workforfood (22 Abr 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> El ejército ruso tiene cono el ejército usanos sobretodo poder de destrucción masiva. Tienen una quinta parte de sus efectivos en Ucrania recuerda.
> 
> 
> Si escalan la guerra y sacan un tercio de su potencia de aviación borran cualquier ciudad ucraniana del mapa. Y eso sin hablar de Nuke, que no las van a usar, con todo no ha tirado de músculo de aire y Ucrania ¿Que puede hacer contra una armada aérea de 4000 aviones operativos?
> ...



Putin está haciendo una guerra light porque piensa que Occidente le va a quitar las sanciones, y porque su objetivo es el Donbass si su objetivo fuera Ucrania hubiera metido bombarderos y un millón de hombres al menos y ya Ucrania hubiera hecho default en todos los frentes. Hubiera apostado por el puño duro desde el principio guerra tipo segunda guerra mundial estilo Zhukov, pero Putin se la ha cogido con papel de fumar, el foro quiere puño de acero y le está defraudando esta operación especial.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (22 Abr 2022)

Cuanto Bot Ukro últimamente, ¿no?


----------



## manodura79 (22 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Los ucranianos quieren (y necesitan) un golpe de efecto a la de ya. Esa aventura de los 10 tanques para distraer a una parte del ejército ruso es un locurón que solo se le puede ocurrir a un retrasado mental. Has perdido ocho tanques para nada.


----------



## quinciri (22 Abr 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Pues mucho cuidado con kaliningrado...



Ni de coña, el peligro esta del lado de la Otan y por si quieren utilizarlo de Maine para la ocasión.


----------



## Arraki (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## bubibartra (22 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Putin está haciendo una guerra light porque piensa que Occidente le va a quitar las sanciones, y porque su objetivo es el Donbass si su objetivo fuera Ucrania hubiera metido bombarderos y un millón de hombres al menos y ya Ucrania hubiera hecho default en todos los frentes. Hubiera apostado por el puño duro desde el principio guerra tipo segunda guerra mundial, pero Putin se la ha cogido con papel de fumar, el foro quiere puño de acero y le está defraudando esta operación especial.



El problema no es este foro, que no lee Putin. Sino en la Duma y los medios de comunicación rusos que están pidiendo a gritos escalar....

Ahora mismo Putin solo tiene como opción si no avanza con la situación actual, escalar. Nada más sería aceptable en Rusia. La cosa ha ido muy lejos y cualquier sentimiento de hermandad con Ucrania, que lo había y mucho antes de la guerra, ha desaparecido casi por completo


----------



## Mabuse (22 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Playa de Odessa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Melafo, con desprecio y tarareando el himno de la unión soviética. Pero melafo.

Alguien tenía que decirlo.


----------



## alfonbass (22 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Putin está haciendo una guerra light porque piensa que Occidente le va a quitar las sanciones, y porque su objetivo es el Donbass si su objetivo fuera Ucrania hubiera metido bombarderos y un millón de hombres al menos y ya Ucrania hubiera hecho default en todos los frentes. Hubiera apostado por el puño duro desde el principio guerra tipo segunda guerra mundial estilo Zhukov, pero Putin se la ha cogido con papel de fumar, el foro quiere puño de acero y le está defraudando esta operación especial.



El foro quiere?


----------



## quinciri (22 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Valen inmensamente más vivos que muertos hoy por hoy, especialmente para Rusia...



Y solo para Rusia. Los otros posiblemente los prefieran muertos y calladitos...


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)

Continua la limpieza de la KGB en los territorios ya liberados

Imágenes de la detención de un empleado de la OSCE que pasó datos secretos a los servicios de inteligencia extranjeros en LPR...
OSCE estaba haciendo lo mismo en Yugoslavia, dando información a Occidente todo el tiempo...

OSCE es la Organización "humanitaria" que espía.




Anteriores:


----------



## workforfood (22 Abr 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> El problema no es este foro, que no lee Putin. Sino en la Duma y los medios de comunicación rusos que están pidiendo a gritos escalar....
> 
> Ahora mismo Putin solo tiene como opción si no avanza con la situación actual, escalar. Nada más sería aceptable en Rusia.



Putin piensa que tomado el Donbass, Ucrania firmará el tratado de paz, cuando vea que tomado el Donbass no ha conseguido nada pues verá lo que hace. @OYeah ya lo dijo Putin se está equivocando o aplasta Ucrania o toda la OTAN se está riendo de él, están diciendo abiertamente guerra hasta diciembre de 2023, cuando Putin piensa acabarla en Mayo. Putin no entiende que no negocia con Zelenski sino con Estados Unidos.


----------



## amcxxl (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Cga (22 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> ¿Dónde ve usted liberalismo en Europa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Con los datos que yo tengo, el pib ruso y la renta per capital se ha multiplicado casi por 10 con Putin. Y la deuda ha bajado del 135% al 17% del pib. El problema es que eso es malo para los usanos, aunque más asustados de China e India.

Por cierto, España solo ha doblado en el mismo periodo, que en términos constantes es pérdida. La deuda española ha pasado de 60 a 120% del pib...

Pero bueno, lo que tu digas


----------



## workforfood (22 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> El foro quiere?



La parte neutral al menos.


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## coscorron (22 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



El objetivo es Donbass lo que no tengo tan claro es que el ejercito ruso este tratando de envolver a las tropas de la zona o simplemente este desgastando poco a poco. Las estrategías de envolvimiento en estas circunstancias y teniendo en cuenta que los Ukras tienen material portatil en abundancia no parece que les dieran resultados así que igual lo mejor es ir pasito a pasito ... Además es tan evidente que se se hace díficil pensar que pueda ser efectivo y que no hayan previsto ya la retirada en caso de necesidad.


----------



## Snowball (22 Abr 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> [
> 
> Atacar Kalimgrado es entrar en la tercera guerra mundial. Es territorio ruso.
> 
> Y Rusia jamás permitirá que Polonia la tomé, antes se la devuelve a Alemania solo por joder a los polacos...



Me refiero que el buque ejpañol que va a Polonia está a tiro de piedra de Kaliningrado...


----------



## piru (22 Abr 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> ¿Ninguno de los cuerpos lleva las botas puestas? ¿Eso es normal?



Eso es síntoma de problemas de suministro. Las botas se desgastan y a los muertos no les hacen falta.


----------



## Impresionante (22 Abr 2022)

El banco central de Alemania advierte que el embargo de la UE sobre el gas ruso afectaría el PIB en un 5% en 2022, lo que desencadenaría una crisis energética y las recesiones más profundas de las últimas décadas.


----------



## quinciri (22 Abr 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> La cosa ha ido muy lejos y cualquier sentimiento de hermandad con Ucrania, que lo había y mucho antes de la guerra, ha desaparecido casi por completo



Es que ahora creo que ya está claro para todos que no hay una sola Ucrania, sino dos. Y con una de ellas la hermandad definitivamente no existe. Como mucho será posible una minima relación de buena vecindad.

En cuanto a la otra parte con la que es imposible ningún tipo de hermandad, creo que ya dijo Putin que no volverían a repetir el error de 1939.


----------



## quinciri (22 Abr 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> La cosa ha ido muy lejos y cualquier sentimiento de hermandad con Ucrania, que lo había y mucho antes de la guerra, ha desaparecido casi por completo



Es que ahora creo que ya está claro para todos que no hay una sola Ucrania, sino dos. Y con una de ellas la hermandad definitivamente no existe. Como mucho será posible una minima relación de buena vecindad.

En cuanto a la otra parte con la que es imposible ningún tipo de hermandad, creo que ya dijo Putin que no volverían a repetir el error de 1939.


----------



## Trajanillo (22 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Tu tampoco la cuentas, básicamente porque no la sabes...qué diferencia hay?



Yo no cuento ni verdad ni mentira porque sencillamente solo comento, no pongo noticias ni de un lado ni del otro.


----------



## frangelico (22 Abr 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Me refiero que el buque ejpañol que va a Polonia está a tiro de piedra de Kaliningrado...



No se atreverían los rusos. Otra cosa es que lo hunda el propio Sánchez para invocar un "Maine". Pero si no derriban aviones en territorio polaco ni en Leopolis , no lo van a hacer con ese barco. Aparte que la ayuda española será basura caducada, nuestros arsenales no Dan mucho de sí.


----------



## quinciri (22 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Putin piensa que tomado el Donbass, Ucrania firmará el tratado de paz, cuando vea que tomado el Donbass no ha conseguido nada pues verá lo que hace. @OYeah ya lo dijo Putin se está equivocando o aplasta Ucrania o toda la OTAN se está riendo de él, están diciendo abiertamente guerra hasta diciembre de 2023, cuando Putin piensa acabarla en Mayo. Putin no entiende que no negocia con Zelenski sino con Estados Unidos.



Si claro, los rusos son tontos y Putin el que más....

Al ignore, por faltar descaradamente al respeto al personal de este foro.


----------



## pemebe (22 Abr 2022)

*Los americanos si que saben. Hay oligarcas y oligarcas.

James Comer es el republicano de mayor rango en el Comité de Supervisión de la Cámara de Representantes*



*"Elena Baturina, una multimillonaria rusa que pagó a Hunter Biden 3 MILLONES de dólares en 2014, está misteriosamente ausente de la lista de oligarcas rusos sancionados por la Administración Biden"*

*"@GOPoversight está preguntando a @SecYellen: ¿los benefactores extranjeros de Hunter Biden obtienen un pase libre del escrutinio?".*


----------



## Archimanguina (22 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> En la radio acaban de informar solemnemente y con orgullo como va la travesía del barco español que se dirige a la zona de conflicto para entregar armamento al ejercito ucraniano, han contado, incluso con detalle, todo el material bélico que transporta. Esto es propio de una comedia, no pueden ser tan tontos.



lo van a hundir al estilo maine....ya vereis.


----------



## willbeend (22 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Sin sus escudos no son nada...


----------



## Archimanguina (22 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



vamos que el isabel se va a ir al fondo del mar. Ya tenemos causus belli otan


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)

Continuamos promocionando la cinta de embalaje


----------



## willbeend (22 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ahora a ver si hay cojones de prohibir todo el alfabeto



A la hora de ponernos a trolear, los rusos estan a nivel Dios.


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

En Ucrania están circulando fotos de cartones de leche minados, que los habitantes de la región de Kherson supuestamente reciben en los puntos de distribución de ayuda humanitaria rusa.

Nadie se confunde con la inscripción de que la "ayuda humanitaria rusa" lleva una inscripción en la lengua más antigua del mundo "zruchno palyvati".

De hecho, estos tetrapacks fueron descubiertos durante la toma del oblast de Kherson: fueron dejados en las tiendas por los grupos de sabotaje locales con la esperanza de que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas compraran en las tiendas locales.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44285


----------



## quinciri (22 Abr 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> lo van a hundir al estilo maine....ya vereis.



Creo que lleva seguro a todo riesgo...  

Por otro lado , en el canal de Irina en Telegram se dice que hoy vence el plazo dado a Polonia para pagar el gas en rublos, y que se podría cerrar la llave del gas .... 

¿Alguien sabe algo más de esto último ?

Y por si hay que ir comprando palomitas ...


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

El lugar del accidente del avión de transporte militar ucraniano An-26.
Efectivamente, hay torres de tendido eléctrico en las cercanías, con las que el avión podría haber colisionado al intentar evitar ser alcanzado por un SAM de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44284

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

El gauleiter de Alyoshki, en la región de Kherson, dice que a partir de mañana se establecerá la plena autoridad rusa en su ciudad, y que a él mismo ya se le está buscando un sustituto.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44282


----------



## quinciri (22 Abr 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> vamos que el isabel se va a ir al fondo del mar. Ya tenemos causus belli otan



Tranqui , que dice el transporte de ese material "en Ucrania", y no "hacia Ucrania" ....


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

Novaya Kakhovka ❗En la plaza central, cerca de la Administración Civil Militar, ondean con orgullo la bandera rusa, la Bandera de la Victoria y la bandera soviética⚡

t.me/boris_rozhin/44279


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

Como se comentó ayer, el abandono del asalto terrestre no significa que hayan cesado los ataques contra Azovstal; hoy han continuado felizmente, según informan desde el terreno los corresponsales de guerra. La artillería está activa.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44278


----------



## Malevich (22 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> podrían usar ABC, y nos librabamos de cierto diario cutre en España.



Mientras Juan Manuel de Prada siga publicando....


----------



## delhierro (22 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Objetivos de Rusia.
> 
> *Rusia se fija como objetivo tomar Donbás y todo el sur de Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Es curioso que esa declaración la haga un militar con mando en la zona, no la hace Putin, ni Larov , ni siquiera el ministro de Defensa. Me parece un sintoma de que a mucha gente tanta tontada la esta cabreando y mucho.

Si eso es lo que quieren los puentes estan sobrando.


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

La 36ª Brigada de Marines de Ucrania ha perdido más de 700 hombres entre muertos, heridos y desaparecidos en Mariupol, según ha declarado a RIA Novosti el jefe médico de la brigada, que ha decidido dejar las armas

t.me/boris_rozhin/44277

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## quinciri (22 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Así no sorprende que tengan que mandarles más material, y con tan pesima gestion y administración.

¿Acabaremos viendo a los ucros, y con Zelensky a la cabeza, con tirachinas y bicicleta, y para aprovechar lo de la primavera ?


----------



## Malevich (22 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> podrían usar ABC, y nos librabamos de cierto diario cutre en España.



Mientras Juan Manuel de Prada siga publicando....


----------



## ussser (22 Abr 2022)

Hijos de puta


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

Para continuar con el tema de los prisioneros de guerra rusos mutilados.

Alguien escribe que es un error afirmar que se tienen pruebas fotográficas y de vídeo, pero no ponerlas a disposición del público. Estoy de acuerdo. Pero la situación aquí es especial.

Según los médicos de los hospitales de las regiones adyacentes a la frontera ucraniana (y no sólo), hay decenas de casos de chicos que vuelven del cautiverio en un estado terrible, mutilados, con los genitales cortados, etc. Todos estos datos están documentados, incluso por miembros de la fiscalía militar y del Comité de Investigación de la Federación Rusa. Es imposible cubrir esta información al 100%: algo se filtra por canales personales "para conocimiento personal". Sin embargo, estas terribles imágenes no han sido publicadas en ningún sitio, aunque sólo sea porque el personal médico está detenido y es responsable personalmente de la filtración de información y, en consecuencia, de la posible publicación de estas imágenes en cualquier lugar.

Publicar algo que podría causar un daño real a personas que hacen un trabajo duro y muy importante es aún más malo que privar a la audiencia de fotos "calientes" y, créanme, muy duras.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44276


----------



## Nico (22 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ahora a ver si hay cojones de prohibir todo el alfabeto




Troleo Nivel Emperador.  

No se puede negar que esta guerra tiene sus "momentos". Los ucranianos declaran "Patrimonio Subacuático" de Ucrania el sitio donde se hundió el Moska y los rusos ahora usan el alfabeto completo (por si lo quieren prohibir).

Ambos troleos son buenos. Mis diez.


----------



## pirivi-parava (22 Abr 2022)

Kartal dijo:


>



Dios mío!!  bueno... Alá mío!!
Que alguien les mande trajes NBQ y misiles a ese pueblo oprimido!!
 Ala u akbar


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

Los chinos construirán una planta de GNL a gran escala en el sur de Primorie

Zhongyu Xinxing, filial de la corporación china de la industria energética, pretende construir una planta de GNL a gran escala en el distrito de Shkotovo, en el sur de Primorie, para 2027. Así lo ha anunciado el servicio de prensa de la Corporación de Desarrollo del Extremo Oriente y el Ártico. Las inversiones en la planta pueden ascender a unos 490.000 millones de rublos.

La planta de GNL, con una capacidad de 7 millones de toneladas anuales (8.200 millones de m3/año de gas natural), entrará en funcionamiento en 2027, y ese mismo año se pondrá en marcha el puerto marítimo (terminal de GNL Valentina) para el transbordo de dichos volúmenes y de 1 millón de toneladas anuales de GLP. Los chinos planean representar alrededor del 10% de las importaciones totales de GNL de China una vez que todas las instalaciones estén operativas.

Construir una planta sin un socio ruso es como una utopía. Los chinos se cansarán de cumplir las normas comerciales rusas, que es la esencia de la asociación con una empresa rusa. Aunque, por otro lado, el gas para el proyecto será ruso, lo cual ya es bueno.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44275


----------



## delhierro (22 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Novaya Kakhovka ❗En la plaza central, cerca de la Administración Civil Militar, ondean con orgullo la bandera rusa, la Bandera de la Victoria y la bandera soviética⚡
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/44279
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1033692



Ahi se puede ver la diferencia que discutia un conforero dias atras, la bandera sovietica es la de la hoz y el martillo con la estrella en amarillo.

La de la victoria es oficial, la sovietica NO. Y que este izada en pie de igualdad en una de las mayores ciudades liberadas dice mucho de como pueden ir las cosas. Se deben estar dando cuenta que llevan 30 años tomandoles el pelo.


----------



## Malevich (22 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Esto es una locura y la ruina de la UE. Ese proceso normalmente lleva muchos años. Ya de entrada vienen con un sistema nuclear obsoleto (si hay un accidente nuclear debtro de la UE, quien indemniza a los millones de afectados?) , una "democracia" muy deficiente , una distribución de renta propia de África, infraestructuras de mierda ... Y si les abres la puerta de la UE se van a venir diez millones más, todos los hombres también, y quedarán el campo y las minas sin nadie que los trabaje, que se vive mejor de paguitero en España que de trabajador en Ucrania.
> 
> Se tendrá que retratar Polonia, el mayor receptor de fondos actual y de toda la historia de la UE, que en principio los tiene comprometidos hasta 2027. Un país del tamaño y pobreza de Ucrania se llevaría todos los recursos de la UE, pero hasta 2027 hay un presupuesto comprometido.
> Joder, que es un país sin un censo medio fiable y dónde se prohíben partidos, como para confiar en sus elecciones.



Brindis al sol.
Primero porque a saber si Ucrania existe en el 24 y con qué fronteras. Y también con qué población. 
Segundo está la cuestión de los vetos. Por mucho que los más quintacolumnistas anglos con Polonia a la cabeza ladren, la pela es la pela y Holanda o Austria se lo pensarán dos veces antes de asumir semejante disparate económico. Eso sin perder de vista vetos por motivos nacionales como el de Hungría, prácticamente seguro.
Y tercero y no menos importante los criterios de convergencia, sería una auténtica broma que España Grecia o Portugal tras los sacrificios que asumimos nos tragásemos semejante sapo.

Con respecto a Polonia entiendo la querencia de los foreros católicos por el país pero si la UE fuera seria y realmente estuviera al servicio de los europeos sería expulsada junto con los bálticos. Son el caballo de Troya anglo en la UE, han asumido el rol del reino unido. Eso sí que se anden con ojo que no son una isla


----------



## Remequilox (22 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Eso son muchos millones de US$ en "ayuda humanitaria".

Entre lo que pierden por el camino en las operaciones (las milicias de las repúblicas y los chechenos se han "_jartao_" de trofeos), lo que abandonan o descuidan en los arsenales (en Jerson también hubo otro muy bien provisto), lo que "se les caen los aviones", lo que reciben un pepinazo una vez lo entregan en tren, lo que malgastan haciendo el estúpido como "invadir Rusia con 10 tanques", lo que destinan al contrabando y reexportación......

Eso no hay presupuesto Otan que lo aguante mucho.....

Los costes de la guerra proxi contra Rusia iban a salir ínfimos (según los planes), si el mayor coste era solo la mano de obra barata de Ucrania (que tras la subida de salarios, les sale a unos 1.000 M US$ mensuales, aunque parece que hay unidades que no cobran). Pero los imprevistos en materiales y fungibles se les está yendo de las manos a pasos agigantados.


----------



## Nico (22 Abr 2022)

Vean que interesante... la *Ñ *no está en la lista !!  

Toda Europa a escribir con "ñ" !!


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

*Un bombardero supersónico de la Fuerza Aérea estadounidense menos*

El 21 de abril de 2022, un bombardero estratégico supersónico Rockwell B-1B Lancer se incendió en uno de los motores turbofan F101-GE-102 en la Base Aérea de Dice durante las tareas de mantenimiento.

La aeronave, asignada al 7º Ala de Bombarderos del Mando de Ataque Global de la Fuerza Aérea de Estados Unidos, con un coste de unos 300 millones de dólares, quedó completamente destruida.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44296

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Bartleby (22 Abr 2022)

Mirad a los sionistas. Ellos, en momentos de cambios mundiales, siempre suelen estar en equipo ganador. Curiosamente muestran neutralidad en el conflicto de ucrania, a pesar de que todos los que han sido sus aliados desde 1945 están en un bando y ahora por primera vez introduce el Yuan chino entre sus reservas de divisas y reduce los dólares. Atentos al movimiento que probablemente dice mucho.









Israel adds China's yuan for the first time ever while cutting its dollar holdings in biggest currency reshuffle in a decade


For the first time ever, they yuan is part of Israel's central bank reserves, and its allocation for US dollars has been cut.




markets.businessinsider.com


----------



## ZARGON (22 Abr 2022)

No se si ya lo postearon yo recién lo veo.
ES INCREIBLE!!
La gente no despierta!!
Europa directo al abismo!!


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

La vida política se despierta en la liberada Berdyansk. Las personas con banderas rojas en sus manos salen a la calle sin miedo.

Los adeptos a la ideología comunista de Berdyansk celebraron un mitin en el centro de la ciudad para conmemorar el cumpleaños de Vladimir Lenin, el fundador de la URSS.

No funcionó tan bien con la descomunización.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44290
_
Video en el enlace_


----------



## Señor X (22 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Más de un ucraniano se ha llevado una buena comisión por dejar todo eso intacto, porque ya me diréis que les costaba minar todo eso y volarlo por los aires. Pero no, todo intacto. La duda es si se han rendido o siguen "guerreando".


----------



## alfonbass (22 Abr 2022)

Cga dijo:


> Con los datos que yo tengo, el pib ruso y la renta per capital se ha multiplicado casi por 10 con Putin. Y la deuda ha bajado del 135% al 17% del pib. El problema es que eso es malo para los usanos, aunque más asustados de China e India.
> 
> Por cierto, España solo ha doblado en el mismo periodo, que en términos constantes es pérdida. La deuda española ha pasado de 60 a 120% del pib...
> 
> Pero bueno, lo que tu digas



El PIB se quedó estancado a partir del 2014, muchos dicen que a raiz de las sanciones por lo de Crimea, y ojo, que en parte es cierto, como también es cierto que la intervención económica es cada vez mayor, lo que conlleva una menor flexibilidad de la economía, lo que es un problema.
Hablando del PIB ruso, no debería ser mucho mayor teniendo en cuenta población, territorio y "recursos"? pues por lo que parece no...

Fijate que yo no he hablado de deuda y tampoco he puesto a España como ejemplo (repase los mensajes), digo que el intervencionismo de la economía del estado ruso es uno de los culpables de que la media del salario en toda Rusia sea de unos 500 € al cambio, a mi, de verdad, no me parece "de puta madre" o de "modelo a seguir", pero bueno, cada uno es cada uno...

Que podemos hablar de los errores y del intervencionismo español, si quieres, por supuesto, pero es que todas esas ideas económicas provienen de una misma "zona ideologica", que a lo mejor no resulta tan conveniente pensar, verdad?


----------



## Malevich (22 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> eso te lo enseñe yo eh........... en el hilo siria que tiempos aquellos



¿Por qué no pones los datos? 
Me encantaba.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (22 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Según Slava, hay confirmación de que se han cargado al periodista chileno Gonzalo Lira . Un batallón ucraniano de voluntarios.



BOOOOOOOOM otra en la frente McTonto!!!! Está vivo:


----------



## kenny220 (22 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La vida política se despierta en la liberada Berdyansk. Las personas con banderas rojas en sus manos salen a la calle sin miedo.
> 
> Los adeptos a la ideología comunista de Berdyansk celebraron un mitin en el centro de la ciudad para conmemorar el cumpleaños de Vladimir Lenin, el fundador de la URSS.
> 
> ...



Joder, y luego dicen que no son la Unión Soviética.


----------



## Malevich (22 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> En la radio acaban de informar solemnemente y con orgullo como va la travesía del barco español que se dirige a la zona de conflicto para entregar armamento al ejercito ucraniano, han contado, incluso con detalle, todo el material bélico que transporta. Esto es propio de una comedia, no pueden ser tan tontos.



¿Pope ? ¿Onda cero pelotero? ¿Ultras Ser? ¿Exradio? ¿Radio antinacional?


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

Michael Flynn, general estadounidense y exasesor de seguridad nacional de Trump, dijo que Ucrania está perdiendo claramente frente a Rusia y, por lo tanto, está luchando para que Estados Unidos se involucre más en los combates.

[...] "La maquinaria de propaganda en Occidente muestra la situación en Ucrania de manera muy diferente. Hacen de Zelensky un "líder mundial". De hecho, Zelensky es el tipo que nos metió a todos, especialmente a Estados Unidos, en esta guerra. [...] Y sabes, honestamente, los mayores perdedores en esta situación son los habitantes de Ucrania. Especialmente el pueblo de Ucrania".

Flynn también pide el fin de toda la ayuda militar a Ucrania.

[...] "Creo que cualquiera que siga echando leña a un fuego ardiente, es decir, echando más y más armas, más munición a ese fuego, está haciendo que arda durante mucho tiempo. Y eso es fundamentalmente erróneo".

Las opiniones de Flynn han entrado a menudo en violento conflicto con el establishment estadounidense. Por ejemplo, en una ocasión dijo que destituir a Assad sería un desastre y que las acciones de Estados Unidos en Siria, y en Oriente Medio en general, habían provocado una creciente amenaza terrorista en todo el mundo. 

t.me/epoddubny/9986


----------



## Lma0Zedong (22 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Gonzalo Lira, un periodista que informaba de lo que estaba sucediendo desde Kharkov, ha desaparecido y no saben nada de él. Sus colegas que informan desde Kiev, en este caso no denuncian su desaparición y *lo que parece indicar ha sido un final trágico, es lo que tiene salirse del guion*
> 
> Este fue su último tuit. Ya vaticinaba lo que le podía pasar.



BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM Sigue vivo:


----------



## pgas (22 Abr 2022)

*LA GUERRA DE UCRANIA ES UNA BOMBA DE RELOJERIA: EXPLOTA EL 8 DE NOVIEMBRE, DÍA DE LAS ELECCIONES EN EE. UU.*



*Por John Helmer, Moscú
@ bears_with*

Si entiendes la guerra en Ucrania como la operación estadounidense para luchar hasta el último ucraniano durante el tiempo que sea necesario para salvar a los demócratas en las elecciones de noviembre y ocultar al presidente más incapacitado desde el ictus de Woodrow Wilson en octubre de 1919, como le irá?
Y si entiendes la guerra como la operación rusa para derrotar el ataque de la OTAN contra Rusia a través de Ucrania y sus vecinos, ¿cuál es la respuesta paralela?
En Washington, la guerra ha estabilizado el índice de aprobación a la baja del presidente Joseph Biden. Si no fuera por la guerra, la aprobación del trabajo de Biden sobre la inflación y el empleo, la dirección del país y la inmigración estaría aplastando la pequeña esperanza que queda de que los demócratas puedan evitar la pérdida tanto de la Cámara de Representantes como del Senado el 8 de noviembre. y preservar su defensa contra la creciente aprobación de la reelección de Donald Trump para la presidencia en 2024. Biden está desesperado por que la sangre ucraniana y rusa siga fluyendo; y europea también, si es necesario.

Anote la guerra como lo mejor que los estadounidenses pueden esperar en este momento, pero solo les quedan seis meses.

En Moscú, el presidente Vladimir Putin y el Stavka completaron su reevaluación de la Fase 1 de la campaña. Como dijo Putin al ministro de Defensa, Sergei Shoigu, en su informe sobre la Batalla de Mariupol el jueves, _“tenemos que priorizar la preservación de la vida y la salud de nuestros soldados y oficiales… No hay necesidad de penetrar estas catacumbas [Azovstal] y arrastrarse debajo de estas instalaciones industriales. Selle la zona industrial por completo”_. Putin identificó explícitamente los mismos objetivos territoriales que había anunciado el 24 de febrero: _“ [para] permitir a nuestra gente en Donbass vivir en paz y que Rusia, nuestro país, viva en paz_”. 

Se marca la guerra según el plan ruso y también según el reloj.
Putin acaba de alargar el tiempo para que los oficiales estadounidenses, canadienses y otros oficiales de la OTAN que dirigen la guerra desde su búnker de Azovstal tomen la salida del mariscal Friedrich Paulus de Stalingrado: rendición, no suicidio ; luego, en el juicio, testifican sobre los crímenes de guerra de sus comandantes en jefe.

La reevaluación del Estado Mayor precedió al informe de Shoigu por dos días, y apareció en un informe del 19 de abril de fuentes del GRU en _Vzglyad_ ("Punto de vista") por Yevgeny Krutikov. 
_“Durante la pausa operativa, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania pudieron transferir todas las fuerzas disponibles al este de Dniepropetrovsk desde cerca de Kiev y Chernogov. Como resultado, se formó un grupo de 20-25 mil unidades con municiones completas y la posibilidad de suministro constante. Es esta agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania la que va a desbloquear el contingente de Donetsk si sigue rodeado… Además, el suministro en curso de una nueva agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (hasta cuatro recién formados a partir de brigadas movilizadas y voluntarias ) genera preguntas. A pesar de la destrucción constante de la infraestructura de Ucrania y el sistema de suministro militar, Kiev está restaurando con éxito lo destruido al menos al tamaño que sería posible pasar estos escalones a Pavlograd y luego a Lozovaya._

Esta divulgación de un extenso reabastecimiento de oeste a este se calculó para el efecto público, pero ¿con qué fin? ¿Le estaba diciendo el Estado Mayor al Kremlin que las órdenes de no atacar puentes, líneas ferroviarias y carreteras que transportan suministros y tropas estadounidenses y de la OTAN desde las fronteras polaca, eslovaca y rumana deberían revertirse?
Una figura política destacada en el Donbass dijo en privado a principios de esta semana:
_“El hecho de que en los primeros días de la operación trataran de salvar a los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y golpearan solo su equipo, fue un error a menos que encajara en algún tipo de plan. Sin embargo, ahora está claro en lo que nos hemos metido. Al tener la supremacía aérea, no destruimos su comando militar y, lo más importante, no intentamos paralizar su suministro. La guerra es logística, logística y logística. Pero todos los puentes que cruzan el Dniéper están intactos, todas las estaciones de tren están intactas. Todas las carreteras principales están intactas. El enemigo recibe armas del oeste en una corriente y las lleva tranquilamente a su destino. Los grupos cerca de Kharkov y en Donbass no tienen ningún problema con las municiones. La charla sobre cómo se quedarán sin combustible mañana sigue siendo solo una charla”_. 

Un veterano militar canadiense con experiencia en la guerra de la OTAN advierte contra tomar lo que dice el GRU al pie de la letra. Él ve el plan estratégico como una trampa:
_“a los 'voluntarios' ucranianos, europeos y norteamericanos se les está permitiendo todo lo que necesitan para marchar, cabalgar, conducir o volar hacia su destrucción final al este y suroeste del Dniepr. Y cuando estén rodeados en varios bolsillos/calderos, hambrientos, sedientos, miserables y muriendo bajo un bombardeo ininterrumpido, nadie vendrá a salvarlos”_.
_“
"Las nuevas formaciones desplazadas al este para controlar a los rusos no representan unidades de alta calidad, como las brigadas aeromóviles y aerotransportadas que se han enfrentado a ellos a lo largo de la línea de contacto de Donetsk. En su lugar, representan reclutas de mucha menor calidad, reforzados con unidades Freiwillegen formadas por mercenarios europeos y norteamericanos, nazis, supremacistas blancos y, posiblemente, pequeños contingentes de operaciones especiales de la OTAN que realizan tareas de reconocimiento y recopilación de información o actúan como asesores”.

“En la lucha al este del río Dniéper, lo que estamos viendo, además de la disminución del equipo ucraniano de la era soviética, es la misma mezcolanza de armamento, equipo de comunicaciones y drones suministrados por EE. UU. y la OTAN. A juzgar por el ataque con misiles rusos del 18 de abril en un depósito de almacenamiento de armas en Lvov, así como nuevos ataques en vías férreas en la región de Pavlograd en la misma fecha, y el posterior aullido de Zelensky para obtener armas de EE. UU./OTAN, la situación en los términos de desgaste y reabastecimiento de cualquiera de esos artículos están empeorando, no mejorando. Todo esto se produce después de los informes sobre la destrucción el 10 de abril de los sistemas SAM S300 donados por Eslovaquia en la región de Nikolaev por misiles rusos Kalibr”_.







_"La transferencia de piezas de repuesto de aviones para que Ucrania pueda reparar y renovar sus aviones fue el último caso de una creciente apertura por parte de Estados Unidos y sus aliados para enviar armamento más pesado a Ucrania. También se produjo cuando Rusia inició un asalto en el este y el sur del país, tras haber fracasado en la conquista de Kiev. La semana pasada, el presidente Joe Biden anunció una ayuda letal adicional de 800 millones de dólares para Ucrania, que incluye la ampliación de la asistencia estadounidense para incluir artillería pesada. Se espera que Estados Unidos anuncie otros 800 millones de dólares en ayuda esta semana. Fuente: Financial Times_

La fuente canadiense responde: _“No hay razón para creer que el mismo destino que corrió el equipo en Lvov o los S300, o la destrucción en el campo, no espera a las tan anunciadas entregas de tanques T72 obsoletos de la época del Pacto de Varsovia, BMP-1 y otros vehículos blindados de combate. Además, ¿de dónde va a salir el personal capacitado para operar este equipo -y mucho menos para hacerlo correctamente-? No es que todos los reclutas ucranianos o voluntarios extranjeros sean tripulantes de tanques. Dado que las instalaciones de servicio y reparación ucranianas han sido en gran medida eliminadas por los misiles rusos, ¿cómo resultará la logística y la lógica de enviar el equipo a Polonia o a la República Checa -otro plan promovido por los medios de comunicación occidentales-? Un rápido vistazo a las unidades ucranianas que se desplazan -principalmente vehículos civiles readaptados, con un número creciente de "técnicos", camionetas que montan ametralladoras (hasta ahora)- proporciona una evaluación más precisa de hacia dónde se han dirigido y se dirigen las cosas. Todo esto me parece un enfoque de "todo menos el fregadero de la cocina" en términos de personal y equipo lanzado a los rusos. También me parece que, una vez más, le hace el juego al Stavka".

"La existencia aparentemente incontenible de la artillería ucraniana tiene más que ver con el apoyo estadounidense (y canadiense) en cuanto a proporcionar imágenes por satélite de la disposición de las fuerzas rusas a la inteligencia militar ucraniana. El radar de contrabatería suministrado por Estados Unidos, como el AN/TPQ-48, con el que los ucranianos han sido equipados y entrenados desde al menos 2019, es aún más útil en este sentido. Los analistas y blogueros militares rusos han comentado la capacidad de la artillería ucraniana para disparar andanadas de fuego altamente preciso y destructivo sobre las fuerzas rusas, sólo para desplazarse rápidamente para instalarse en otro lugar con el fin de repetir el proceso."_






Source: https://sofrep.com// and also: https://uawire.org/ and https://twitter.com/Angry_Staffer/ and https://tsargrad.tv/






Source: https://www.armyrecognition.com/

_“Por cierto, algunos de los mismos expertos han pedido al Alto Mando de las Fuerzas Rusas que apunte a los nodos de recopilación de inteligencia espacial ucranianos. Todavía tengo que leer llamadas, oficiales o de otro tipo, con respecto a sanciones de represalia contra las empresas, o sus funcionarios, que brindan estas capacidades a los ucranianos. Más allá de eso, vale la pena preguntarse si el que Estados Unidos y Canadá proporcionen imágenes satelitales a los ucranianos no equivale a una interferencia, como aparentemente lo definió el presidente Putin en la apertura de la Operación Militar Especial Rusa”.

“Finalmente, ¿hay una cuestión de renuencia rusa a utilizar su superioridad aérea en todo su potencial y neutralizar el reabastecimiento ucraniano? Desde que comenzó la Fase 2 de la operación militar rusa en el Donbass durante el pasado fin de semana, varias fuentes en Telegram y Youtube, así como el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, informaron que al menos cuatro aeronaves militares ucranianas de ataque terrestre y superioridad aérea han sido derribadas sobre el área. También se han derribado numerosos drones ucranianos, así como helicópteros. Esto contrasta marcadamente con las fuerzas aéreas rusas que brindan apoyo aéreo táctico cada vez más frecuente y devastador a las fuerzas terrestres rusas en el teatro con pérdidas mínimas. Tengo curiosidad sobre la verdadera tasa de deserción de los pilotos y tripulaciones aéreas ucranianos. Incluso si, como se informó recientemente, los EE. UU y la OTAN pueden suministrar repuestos para resucitar fuselajes que antes no funcionaban, ¿quién los volará? ¿polacos? eslovacos? ¿bálticos? De hecho, ¿quién, después de haber perdido numerosos aviones y (se puede suponer) pilotos, está pilotando las máquinas que la fuerza aérea ucraniana está logrando desplegar en estos días? Esta, en mi opinión, es la pregunta más importante”._

Las fuentes militares de Donbass brindan evaluaciones mixtas y, dependiendo del flujo de noticias diarias que reciben sobre el campo de batalla, hay más impaciencia.
“ _Sí, recuerdo cómo entrenaron [EE.UU., la OTAN] a los ejércitos afganos e iraquíes. Lo que están construyendo ahora es para la defensa de la región más allá del Donbass. Creo que los rusos llegarán a eso también. Gran parte de esto son los europeos descargando su chatarra, que necesitará ser repuesta. Estamos hablando de miles de millones en aviones de combate para reponer estos números, y de chatarra. No creo que lleguen a los teatros de operacione_s, y si lo hacen, no marcarán ninguna diferencia. Esto es sólo un negocio"..

[...]

por Editor - jueves, 21 de abril de 2022


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

_Alguna foto más del arsenal_

Corresponsal de guerra de KP @sashakots informa desde las cercanías de Kharkiv: Ucrania abandonó aquí el mayor arsenal de Europa

La principal atracción de Balakleya es el arsenal más antiguo y casi el más grande de Europa. Desde 2014, fue desde aquí que se enviaron municiones de todos los calibres posibles a Donbass y se bombardearon ciudades civiles.

Junto con los ingenieros, abrimos la puerta de hierro del almacén de abajo. Minas de mortero, proyectiles para obuses, munición para tanques. Un almacén independiente lleno de cohetes para el MLRS "Uragan". Cajas de TNT, misiles a instalaciones de defensa aérea...

En uno de los hangares, me encuentro con contenedores con escritos en inglés. Dentro hay minas americanas de 60 mm. Este calibre no estaba sujeto a las restricciones de los acuerdos de Minsk, y las AFU las rociaron generosamente sobre las posiciones de las repúblicas recalcitrantes...

Al lanzar decenas de miles de toneladas de municiones cerca de Kharkiv, Kiev simplificó enormemente la logística de nuestro ejército. Dada la magnitud del arsenal disperso en un vasto territorio, difícilmente podríamos destruirlo por completo.

t.me/epoddubny/9988


----------



## alexforum (22 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> ¿Hay alguna trazabilidad del recorrido del armamento desde que se desestiba de un buque español, hasta que llega a las manos de quienes deberían ser sus destinatarios?.
> ¿O dentro de unos años, o incluso meses, estaremos hablando de las armas que supuestamente iban a parar ejército ucraniano, pero que han caído en mafias que han hecho negocio y entonces representan un peligro para la población europea?
> 
> 
> PREGUNTO



es que la principal mafia que obtendrá esas armas es especialmente el ejército ucraniano. Joder que hablamos de uno de los países más corruptos y famosos del mundo … y todavía hay dudas de que muchas armas acabarán en e mercado negro?

esta guerra le va a venir bien a mucho ucraniano … tanto los que roban de las supuestas donaciones a ongs como los que roban con tráfico de armas


----------



## crocodile (22 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Objetivos de Rusia.
> 
> *Rusia se fija como objetivo tomar Donbás y todo el sur de Ucrania.
> 
> ...





ZARGON dijo:


> No si ya lo postearon yo recién lo veo.
> ES INCREIBLE!!
> La gente no despierta!!
> Europa directo al abismo!!



Ya se han olvidado los fettuccini cuando los rusos enviaron convoyes para ayudarles a luchar contra el covid, son unos hijos de perra esclavos de M, cobardes y traidores


----------



## Averroes (22 Abr 2022)

La OTAN debería entrar ya en Ucrania de una vez por todas. Con no fly-zone o como se le quiera llamar. Pero esta situación de ir escalando poco a poco la veo absurda. Después de todo lo que ha pasado, del dinero invertido, las declaraciones efectuadas, las armas proporcionadas, os creéis que la OTAN va a dejar que Rusia saque rédito de todo esto? Os lo digo yo: NI DE COÑA
De la misma forma, Rusia se lo juega todo en el envite, en especial Putin.
Así que, para que todo este teatro? Podemos pasar directamente a al acto final?
Que se trata básicamente de que Rusia utiliza un arma nuclear táctico o amenaza muy seriamente con escalada nuclear. El mundo entra en pánico. EEUU y Rusia se sientan, y finalmente se alcanza un acuerdo. Que todos sabemos ya cuál es.


----------



## willbeend (22 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


>



Este te va a gustar si no lo has visto ya.


----------



## delhierro (22 Abr 2022)

aserejee dijo:


> Roustam Minnekaïev, general y comandante adjunto del distrito militar central de rusia, ha dicho hoy (resumo) :
> 
> El objetivo de la 2a fase es controlar el donbass y el sur de Ucrania (estableciendo un pasillo hasta Transnistria)
> 
> Esto según el feed de lefigaro a las 10h44: DIRECT - Guerre en Ukraine : l'armée russe vise le «contrôle total du Donbass et du sud de l'Ukraine», affirme un général russe



Gracias, andaba yo buscando quien habia dicho lo que debian decir.

A ver quien es, pero no parace un alto mando, parece un militar real con las botas en el terreno, supongo que hasta los cojones de tanta bobada.



> *“Estamos luchando contra todo el mundo, en este momento, como durante la Gran Guerra Patria (el nombre que se le dio a la Segunda Guerra Mundial en Rusia), toda Europa, todo el planeta estaba contra nosotros en ese momento. Es lo mismo ahora, nunca les gustó Rusia”, dijo* el general Minnekayev.



Ha dicho más cosas el tio no se corta nada, veremos si no le destituyen. Aunque creo que el gobierno se hara el sordo no sea que la cosa vaya a más.


----------



## crocodile (22 Abr 2022)

El embargo al gas ruso tendrá graves consecuencias para toda Europa - Olaf Scholz

La introducción de una prohibición a la importación de gas ruso no pondrá fin al conflicto en Ucrania, pero podría tener consecuencias nefastas para muchos países europeos, dijo el canciller alemán Olaf Scholz en una entrevista con Spiegel.

“Queremos evitar una crisis económica dramática, la pérdida de millones de empleos y fábricas que no volverán a abrir. Esta decisión tendría graves consecuencias para Alemania y toda Europa. El embargo tampoco conducirá al fin del conflicto en Ucrania, por lo que debo decir que no podemos permitir que esto suceda”, dijo Scholz.

Más temprano, el ministro de Finanzas francés, Le Maire, dijo que entre los miembros de la UE hay resistencia a la idea de un embargo sobre los suministros de petróleo de Rusia.


----------



## Nico (22 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> No me extraña, con tanto manpads que han regalado y tanto antitanque, vamos a flipar despues de la guerra. Cuandos buenos para nada tendrán en su mano un arma como esas?




La defensa aérea es algo complejo. Requiere de coordinación y más cuando ambas partes *USAN LOS MISMOS AVIONES Y HELICOPTEROS !!*  

Una cosa es el Director de Tiro de una batería, que previamente confirma que es un avión enemigo y otra un palomitero con un ManPad a cuestas, que no sabe si el helicóptero que se acerca es propio o ajeno (y viene a reventarlo).

De todos modos los ucranianos filman el derribo y luego lo anuncian como "derribo de una nave rusa" en TikTok y a otra cosa.  

Y después rejon o Simo lo suben al hilo !!


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

Kremlin sobre los resultados de la llamada telefónica entre Putin y Michel: "La evolución de la situación en Ucrania se discutió en detalle. Charles Michel informó sobre los contactos con los dirigentes ucranianos durante su reciente visita a Kiev

Se señaló que tras la liberación de Mariupol, por razones humanitarias se dio la orden de suspender el asalto a la zona industrial de la planta Azovstal. Al mismo tiempo, todos los militares de las AFU, los combatientes de las Fuerzas de Seguridad Nacional y los mercenarios extranjeros que han depuesto las armas tienen garantizada la vida, un trato digno de acuerdo con el derecho internacional y una atención médica cualificada. Pero el régimen de Kiev no les permite aprovechar esta oportunidad.

El Presidente ruso se refirió a las medidas que se están tomando para proteger a los civiles, a la apertura diaria de corredores humanitarios y a la declaración de un régimen de silencio para la evacuación segura de los civiles de la zona de hostilidades

Se ha llamado la atención sobre las irresponsables declaraciones de los representantes de la UE sobre la necesidad de resolver la situación en Ucrania por medios militares, además de ignorar los numerosos crímenes de guerra cometidos por las fuerzas de seguridad ucranianas. Se señala que Bruselas podría influir en las autoridades de Kiev para obligarlas a detener el bombardeo masivo de zonas pobladas en Donbás y otras graves violaciones de las normas del derecho internacional humanitario.

Además, los dirigentes de la mayoría de los países de la Unión Europea consienten con sus acciones una franca rusofobia, que se manifiesta, por ejemplo, en los ámbitos cultural, humanitario y deportivo.

En respuesta a la petición de Charles Michel de establecer un contacto directo con Vladimir Zelenskiy, el Presidente ruso reiteró la posición conocida sobre este asunto y señaló que dicha posibilidad depende, en particular, de los resultados concretos de las negociaciones en curso entre los representantes rusos y ucranianos, en las que la parte ucraniana se muestra incoherente y no está dispuesta a encontrar soluciones mutuamente aceptables".

t.me/sashakots/31618


----------



## McNulty (22 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> BOOOOOOOOM otra en la frente McTonto!!!! Está vivo:



Pues me alegro.


----------



## Nico (22 Abr 2022)

Híjole... que venda EL el tractor a 50-60.000 euros, cancela los 32.000 de su última cuota, y si bien se queda sin tractor, al menos lo hace con 20.000 euros en el bolsillo.

Si se lo lleva el banco, se queda SIN tractor y con "0" en la mano.


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

Incendio de la iglesia del Patriarcado de Moscú en Gostomel.

"La Iglesia de la Sagrada Protección en Gostomel está en llamas ahora mismo. Es una iglesia antigua y un monumento histórico. Pero durante las últimas décadas, el sacerdote local ha estado realizando aquí propaganda antieuropea y pro-Moscú", informan las subcomisiones ucranianas.

t.me/sashakots/31615


----------



## crocodile (22 Abr 2022)

La victoria de Rusia en Ucrania es real, pero la situación es impredecible - Primer ministro británico, Boris Johnson.

“La victoria de Putin en Ucrania es una 'posibilidad realista'”, admite Boris Johnson, pero añade que la situación actual es 'impredecible'.

En su opinión, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF pueden cumplir con las tareas que les han sido asignadas en el Donbass, en relación con las cuales Londres considera necesario aumentar la asistencia militar a las autoridades de Kiev y aumentar la presión de las sanciones sobre Rusia.

“Estamos enviando tanques a Polonia para que ellos (los líderes polacos) puedan enviar sus T-72 a Ucrania”, dijo el jefe del gobierno británico.

Además, el Reino Unido reabrirá su embajada en Kiev la próxima semana.


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

Su destino no les pertenece. Se han sentido cómodos con el papel de las marionetas en un nivel básico. Por lo tanto, al igual que con los acuerdos de Minsk, la perspectiva de las negociaciones con los títeres tiende a cero, al igual que cualquier reunión entre Putin y Zelensky sin que Ucrania firme una capitulación.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44298


----------



## Impresionante (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## crocodile (22 Abr 2022)

Cada uno de los 3.000 prisioneros de guerra que voluntariamente depusieron las armas está siendo examinado por su participación en crímenes de guerra.

Esto fue anunciado hoy en Donetsk en una sesión informativa del Ministro de Justicia de la RPD, Yuri Sirovatko.

“Tenemos alrededor de 2,5 mil personas. Se llevan a alguien para interrogarlo, en algún lugar vienen. Pero es difícil dar un número exacto. Puedo suponer que hay alrededor de tres mil de ellos. Muchos de los que depusieron las armas siguen en las unidades de las comandancias militares, la Milicia Popular y el Ministerio de Seguridad del Estado”, dijo el ministro.


----------



## crocodile (22 Abr 2022)

Z Informes de la milicia Novorossiya (DNR, LNR, Ucrania, Guerra):
Alexander Zhuchkovski:

No solo Donbass, sino también Novorossiya.

El comando militar, finalmente, formuló claramente los objetivos de Rusia en la etapa actual:

"Una de las tareas del ejército ruso es establecer el control total sobre el Donbass y el sur de Ucrania. Esto proporcionará un corredor terrestre a Crimea... El control sobre el sur de Ucrania es otra salida a Transnistria, donde también hay hechos de opresión de la población de habla rusa" (Comandante Adjunto del Distrito Militar Central Rustam Minnekaev).

Nueva Rusia, después de todo, SER.

El general estadounidense, exasesor de seguridad nacional de Trump, Michael Flynn, dijo que Ucrania obviamente está perdiendo ante Rusia y, por lo tanto, quiere involucrar activamente a Estados Unidos en las hostilidades.

[…] “La maquinaria de propaganda en Occidente muestra la situación en Ucrania de una manera completamente diferente. Hacen de Zelenskiy un “líder mundial. De hecho, Zelensky es el tipo que nos metió a todos, especialmente a Estados Unidos, en esta guerra. […] Y sabes, para ser honesto, los mayores perdedores en esta situación son las personas de Ucrania. Especialmente la gente de Ucrania”.

Flynn también pide el fin de toda asistencia militar a Ucrania.

[…] “Yo creo que cualquiera que sigue alimentando un fuego abrasador, es decir, echa cada vez más armas, más municiones a ese fuego, lo hace arder por mucho tiempo. Y esto es fundamentalmente incorrecto”.

Las opiniones de Flynn a menudo estaban en amargo conflicto con el establecimiento estadounidense. Por ejemplo, en un momento dijo que la destitución de Assad sería un desastre y que las acciones de los Estados Unidos en Siria y, de hecho, en el Medio Oriente en general, llevaron a un aumento de la amenaza terrorista en todo el mundo.


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han destruido hoy varias furgonetas que transportaban carga cerca del edificio Novaya Posta en Kharkiv. No se sabe qué tipo de carga llevaban estos camiones, pero recordamos que el 16 de abril, cerca de Mykolaiv, las fuerzas militares rusas ocuparon un aparcamiento con camiones militares, que también se encontraban frente al edificio de la oficina de correos de la misma empresa; entonces, los soldados ucranianos, enfadados, se lamentaron de los vehículos destruidos.

Es probable que las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas comenzaran a adaptar las instalaciones de Novaya Posta como edificios de almacenamiento y a utilizar los camiones y furgonetas civiles como transporte de material militar.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44299


----------



## Socom (22 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> El recientemente elegido canciller tiene dos posibilidades en este escenario: la primera es el embargo y apechugar con lo que toque; la segunda, que sería la más coherente es presentar su dimisión irrevocable por inútil...



Esto se pone interesante


----------



## crocodile (22 Abr 2022)

La ONU no tiene datos sobre el genocidio durante la operación militar en Ucrania

Naciones Unidas no tiene información sobre actos de genocidio durante la operación militar rusa en Ucrania, dijo la representante oficial de la Oficina del Alto Comisionado de la ONU para los Derechos Humanos, Ravina Shamdasani.

“No tenemos información que apunte a un genocidio”, dijo un representante de la OACNUDH en una sesión informativa en Ginebra.

Anteriormente, el presidente Joe Biden calificó la situación en Ucrania de genocidio.

Posteriormente, el expresidente estadounidense Donald Trump expresó una posición similar.

El presidente francés Emmanuel Macron y la candidata presidencial francesa Marine Le Pen, líder del partido Agrupación Nacional, no calificaron de genocidio lo que está sucediendo en Ucrania.


----------



## delhierro (22 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Su destino no les pertenece. Se han sentido cómodos con el papel de las marionetas en un nivel básico. Por lo tanto, al igual que con los acuerdos de Minsk, la perspectiva de las negociaciones con los títeres tiende a cero, al igual que cualquier reunión entre Putin y Zelensky sin que Ucrania firme una capitulación.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/44298



Desde un foro perdido en la red , y con la información que se araña a la censura y niebla de guerra, me da que la linea dura va a pasar por encima de Putin , Lavrov, y oligarcas pasteleros varios. Y lo va a conseguir el mal calculo de la OTAN, y las chulerias excesivas.


----------



## crocodile (22 Abr 2022)

Vladimir Putin mantuvo una conversación telefónica con el presidente del Consejo Europeo

Se discutió en detalle el desarrollo de la situación en Ucrania. Charles Michel informó sobre los contactos con el liderazgo ucraniano durante su reciente viaje a Kiev.

Vladimir Putin esbozó sus valoraciones fundamentales en relación con una operación militar especial para proteger las repúblicas de Donbass. Se señaló que después de la liberación de Mariupol, por razones humanitarias, se dio la orden de cancelar el asalto a la zona industrial de la planta de Azovstal.

El presidente de Rusia habló sobre las medidas que se toman de manera permanente para proteger a la población civil, la apertura diaria de corredores humanitarios y el anuncio de un régimen de alto el fuego para la evacuación segura de civiles de la zona de combate.

Se llama la atención sobre las declaraciones irresponsables de los representantes de la UE sobre la necesidad de resolver la situación en Ucrania por medios militares, así como el desconocimiento de los numerosos crímenes de guerra de las fuerzas de seguridad ucranianas.

En respuesta al llamado de Charles Michel para un contacto directo con Volodymyr Zelensky, el presidente de Rusia reafirmó la conocida posición de que tal posibilidad depende de los resultados concretos de las negociaciones en curso entre representantes rusos y ucranianos, durante las cuales la parte ucraniana está mostrando inconsistencia y no está dispuesto a buscar soluciones mutuamente aceptables.

También se abordó el tema de garantizar la estabilidad y la seguridad en Nagorno-Karabaj. Se reafirmó la importancia fundamental de la implementación consistente de los acuerdos tripartitos.

Más detalles en el sitio web del Kremlin.


----------



## Mabuse (22 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Mirad a los sionistas. Ellos, en momentos de cambios mundiales, siempre suelen estar en equipo ganador. Curiosamente muestran neutralidad en el conflicto de ucrania, a pesar de que todos los que han sido sus aliados desde 1945 están en un bando y ahora por primera vez introduce el Yuan chino entre sus reservas de divisas y reduce los dólares. Atentos al movimiento que probablemente dice mucho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sería un grave error dejarles existir, Roma lo hizo y cortaron innumerables veces la ruta de la seda, inundaron su economía con productos inflacionarios y sembraron la disolución moral entre el imperio. Lo sensato sería dejar que sus vecinos se ocuparan del asunto y ayudar discretamente a la resolución del conflicto enquistado en Oriente Medio desde la intromisión decimonónica en esa zona.

Amén de crear el mito de nación irremplazable en la Historia, ignorando Fenicia, inventora de los libros e impulsora del comercio mediterráneo, Babilonia y sus matemáticas y el primer código legal, o Persia. Civilizaciones sin las que el mundo sería muy distinto, posiblemente peor.


----------



## Nico (22 Abr 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Pues mucho cuidado con kaliningrado...




Kaliningrado es una "cosa rara", pero sin duda toda una línea roja en el piso. Daría lugar al uso de nukes sin duda. Quiero creer que ni los polacos están tan locos.


----------



## crocodile (22 Abr 2022)

Z Informes de la milicia Novorossiya (DNR, LNR, Ucrania, Guerra):
La situación en el este de Ucrania de los expertos de guerra europeos.

La ofensiva rusa en la orilla oriental del río Oskol continuó hoy. La lucha llegó a los pueblos de Rubtsy y Yatskovka.

Se puede ver que las tropas rusas están tratando de crear varias calderas pequeñas que cortarán el frente ucraniano. El Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania solicitó la retirada de las tropas de la Oficina del Presidente de Severodonetsk, ¡pero aún no hay una decisión!


----------



## CEMENTITOS (22 Abr 2022)

80.000 son un Bernabéu.
No hagamos un drama.


Archimanguina dijo:


> vamos que el isabel se va a ir al fondo del mar. Ya tenemos causus belli otan



"EN" Ucrania.
Se refiere a dentro del territorio, no en camino.


----------



## Argentium (22 Abr 2022)

*La Comisión Europea dice que envió el jueves un documento de orientación a los Países de la UE sobre la solicitud de pago en rublos rusos*
14:54 || 22/04/2022


----------



## crocodile (22 Abr 2022)

Z Informes de la milicia Novorossiya (DNR, LNR, Ucrania, Guerra):
La situación en el este de Ucrania de los expertos de guerra europeos.

La ofensiva rusa en la orilla oriental del río Oskol continuó hoy. La lucha llego a los pueblos de Rubtsy y Yatskovka.

Se puede ver que las tropas rusas están tratando de crear varias calderas pequeñas que cortarán el frente ucraniano. El Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania solicitó la retirada de las tropas de la Oficina del Presidente de Severodonetsk, ¡pero aún no hay una decisión!


----------



## Cosmopolita (22 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ojo, Moscú se ha vuelto a equivocar.
> 
> Una web cercana al Kremlin reconoce más de 20.000 bajas rusas, citando informacion directa del Ministro de Defensa (shoigu) e inmediatamente le hacen borrar la información.
> 
> ...



Rusia ya ha igualado las bajas de la guerra en Afganistán.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## delhierro (22 Abr 2022)

Мосты через Днепр: куда бить, чтобы обрубить снабжение войск на востоке Украины » Голос Севастополя - новости Новороссии, ситуация на Украине сегодня


Естественным барьером на Украине служит река Днепр, разделяющая страну на 2 части. Основные боевые действия (за исключением Николаево-Херсонского фронта) проходят на территории восточной Украины (левобережной). Соответственно, наиболее активная группировка ВСУ находится на левом берегу, а для ее




voicesevas.ru











Ya se han dado la currada, para el que pedia dibujitos. Soy vago, así que copio. Y por cierto cada vez se lee a más gente en Rusia preguntandose porque siguien en pie. Salvo los tres que ya controlan claro.


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

Sad Kim sobre la situación en la zona de Mykolaiv.

1. Desde hace una semana se ha producido una grave escalada cerca de Mykolaiv, con fuertes bombardeos todas las noches, sufriendo especialmente el distrito de Inhulsky.
2. En la dirección sureste, la línea del frente se ha acercado a la ciudad.
3. El contraataque se pospone.
4. No habrá agua, se sacará de los charcos y del río.
5. Salgan de la ciudad antes de que volemos los puentes.
6. El dinero para pagar los salarios se ha agotado.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44305


----------



## crocodile (22 Abr 2022)

‼‍☠Para pisotear la memoria: se está desmantelando un tanque en Zhytomyr en la ciudad Victory Square

Según el alcalde Sergei Sukhomlin, esto se hará "simbólicamente" el 9 de mayo.

El tanque se instaló en honor al vigésimo aniversario de la victoria sobre las tropas nazis en la Segunda Guerra Mundial y la liberación de Zhytomyr de la ocupación.

Qué vil traición a sus abuelos y bisabuelos. Los nazis modernos quieren erradicar del pueblo de Ucrania el recuerdo de las hazañas de sus antepasados, que salvaron al mundo entero de la terrible plaga nazi, que quería esclavizar y destruir a las personas de "segunda clase".


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

Tras el ataque con cohetes a la administración regional del estado de Mykolaiv, donde decenas de combatientes locales del Volkssturm y reservas de aikos quedaron bajo los escombros, Kim ha estado triste durante la última semana. Pero hace relativamente poco amenazó con atacar Kherson.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44306


----------



## crocodile (22 Abr 2022)

Cuáles pueden ser los escenarios de la batalla en el Donbass en los mapas.

Escenario 1 "Gran cerco": el ejército ruso intentará lanzar contraataques desde el norte (desde la cabeza de puente al sur de Izyum) a través de Barvenkovo y desde el sur (desde el área de Velyka Novoselka y Gulyaipol) - para rodear el toda la agrupación ucraniana en el Donbass;
Escenario 2 "Fragmentación del frente": Varias operaciones sucesivas de menor escala para desorganizar la defensa y agotar las fuerzas del ejército ucraniano;
Escenario 3 "Pequeño cerco": un intento de romper el frente con contraataques desde la cabeza de puente al sur de Izyum (a través de Slavyansk y Kramatorsk) y desde la región de Donetsk.


----------



## cryfar74 (22 Abr 2022)

*17:02 UTC*

Boris Johnson durante su tiempo en la India declaró:


> _"Puedo decir que ahora estamos entrenando a los ucranianos en Polonia para usar sistemas de defensa aérea (defensa aérea) y en el Reino Unido, vehículos blindados"._



Su portavoz confirmó más tarde que había decenas de tropas ucranianas en el Reino Unido.

Sin embargo, las revelaciones de Johnson no agradaron al general polaco. El excomandante de las fuerzas terrestres polacas, el general Waldemar Skrzypczak,  acusó al primer ministro británico, Boris Johnson, de  divulgar secretos militares.


> _“Puede que el primer ministro no sea consciente de esto, pero con tales declaraciones pone en peligro (…) la seguridad de los soldados”, concluyó Skrzypczak._



*16:55 UTC*

Durante la semana, 267 personas murieron en la RPD, 949 resultaron heridas

*16:50 UTC*

El jefe de las autoridades de Kiev de la ciudad de Aleshki en la región de Kherson informa que a partir de mañana se establecerá un gobierno ruso de pleno derecho en su ciudad, y ya están buscando un reemplazo para él.

*14:47 UTC*

Según la declaración del presidente francés Macron, Francia transferirá un lote de cañones autopropulsados de 155 mm "César" a Ucrania.

*13:49 UTC*

_⚡ Poderosas explosiones en Kiev. Ataques con misiles reportados._

Muy interesante. Por lo general, "hueco" por la noche. Y aquí a plena luz del día. Estamos a la espera de detalles sobre lo que fue. ¿No es una respuesta para un ataque de tanque?

*13:40 UTC*

Es necesario *restaurar el Distrito Federal de Crimea, que en el futuro puede incluir las regiones del sur de Ucrania - *dijo el Jefe de la autonomía nacional y cultural regional de los tártaros de Crimea, Eyvaz Umerov.


> _Los residentes de las partes de Kherson y Azov de las regiones de Zaporozhye de Ucrania, que una vez pertenecieron a la provincia de Tauride junto con Crimea, y antes, al Kanato de Crimea, declaran su deseo de regresar a Rusia, porque ya no quieren estar bajo el control yugo de los nacionalistas ucranianos.
> La decisión final de su destino futuro recae en los residentes de las regiones liberadas... se deben realizar referéndums sobre el tema de la inclusión de las regiones liberadas del sur de Ucrania en el Distrito Federal de Crimea.
> También es una reunión histórica de las tierras y los tártaros de Crimea, que han estado viviendo allí durante más de medio siglo.
> 
> ...



*13:34 UTC*

Con respecto al intento de la mañana (ver las noticias de las 11:58 hora de Moscú) por parte del régimen de Kiev de organizar un ataque en el puesto de control fronterizo ruso:


> _Ucrania está tratando de contraatacar en la dirección Kharkiv-Belgorod, operando en pequeños grupos, de acuerdo con las tácticas y estrategias desarrolladas por el Pentágono específicamente para Ucrania.
> Pequeños grupos mecanizados autónomos reforzados con vehículos blindados cuentan con comunicaciones satelitales, UAVs atados a artillería y corrección de fuego abren paso y operan de manera autónoma.
> Uno de estos grupos blindados se abrió paso, a juzgar por los escasos datos en la red, al noroeste de Kharkov (dirección Dergachi) hasta la frontera rusa en un intento de capturar el puesto de control de la Federación Rusa.
> Nosotros "copiamos" las acciones del enemigo. Se ha dado un golpe. El grupo se dispersó, el enemigo no completó la tarea.
> ...



*13:20 UTC*

En un futuro próximo, comenzará la transmisión completa de la televisión rusa en el territorio de Mariupol y también en parte de los territorios de la región de Zaporozhye.

Además, el Ministerio de Comunicaciones de la RPD informa que se ha instalado una estación base del operador Phoenix en Mariupol. Se espera una mejora de los problemas de comunicación en Mariupol en las próximas semanas.

*12:45 UTC*

Revisión de Y. Podolyaka a las 10:00 22/04/2022: tareas de la segunda fase - Donbass, corredor a Crimea y ... Sur de Ucrania

Tareas para la segunda fase. ¡¡¡¡Muy interesante!!!! Donbass es comprensible. El corredor ya es interesante, en vista de que formalmente ya existe. Uno de pleno derecho es Kharkiv-Zaporozhye, en realidad. Sí, ¿y el sur de Ucrania plantea preguntas? Obviamente no Kherson y Melitopol. Especialmente. Con una referencia a los problemas de Transnistria.

*12:28 MSK*

❗Sobre *la 2da etapa del operativo especial. *El subcomandante del Distrito Militar Central (CMD), mayor general Rustam Minnekayev, dijo:




> _1) La segunda fase comenzó hace dos días;
> 2) Está previsto establecer un control total sobre Donbass y el sur de Ucrania, para crear un corredor terrestre hacia Crimea;
> 3) El control sobre el sur de Ucrania le dará a las fuerzas armadas rusas una salida más a Transnistria, donde “hay hechos de opresión de la población de habla rusa”;
> 4) La superioridad técnica del ejército ruso sobre las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en tierra, mar y espacio aéreo es evidente.
> ...



*12:18 MSK*

Aclaran que el ataque de ayer en el puente Preobrazhensky (parte ferroviaria) en Zaporozhye no destruyó el objeto. Los soportes y la vía están intactos, algunas líneas eléctricas están dañadas. Por la mañana, un tren eléctrico pasó silenciosamente por el puente. Comunicación con Lvov según el horario.

*11:58 MSK*

❗ Hay información sobre un intento de irrumpir en Rusia por parte de tanques ucranianos. El incidente ocurrió en el área de Goptovka (un puesto de control fronterizo en la frontera entre Ucrania y Rusia en el distrito Dergachev de la región de Kharkiv). 10 tanques ucranianos estuvieron involucrados, 8 fueron destruidos, 2 retrocedieron. Por el momento, el puesto de control de Nekhoteevka está cerrado hasta nuevo aviso.

*11:50 UTC*

Pérdidas de la parte ucraniana como resultado de una operación militar especial de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF a partir del 22 de abril de 2022




> _▪Durante el día, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania perdieron 517 personas muertas, heridas y capturadas. Las pérdidas totales de muertos, heridos y capturados en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, NGU y Servicio Estatal de Fronteras superan las 43 mil personas.
> ▪Según el informe interno del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, 8 tanques, 27 vehículos blindados, 11 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros, 6 MLRS, 1 sistemas de defensa aérea de largo y mediano alcance, 1 de corto alcance sistema de defensa aérea, se perdieron 25 vehículos y equipos especiales y 4 UAV.
> Todos los datos son predecibles: la parte ucraniana en informes internos no tiene el número exacto de bajas para cada categoría.
> No hay comunicación con algunas unidades, y están catalogadas como desaparecidas, algunos equipos pueden restaurarse después del ataque. Por lo tanto, en los informes internos, la tendencia es siempre a subestimar el número real de pérdidas.
> ...




*11:28 UTC*

La región de Odessa, la ciudad de Yuzhne, una de las más de 400 minas esparcidas por los Ukronazis fue arrastrada a tierra.

*10:40 UTC

Reunión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de RF Igor Konashenkov a partir de las 10:00 horas del 22 de abril de 2022 sobre el progreso de la operación especial en Ucrania*
▪ Como resultado de un ataque de misiles de largo alcance de alta precisión Calibre en el área de la estación de tren MILIORATIVONE, fue destruido hasta un batallón de personal enemigo con armas y equipo militar.

▪Durante la noche, misiles aéreos de alta precisión de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas atacaron tres instalaciones militares ucranianas.
Un sistema de misiles antiaéreos ucraniano "S-300" fue destruido en el área del asentamiento NOVOSELKA.
En el área de ALEKSANDROVKA, el puesto de mando y el área de concentración de mano de obra y equipo militar ucraniano fueron derrotados. Fueron destruidos hasta 80 nacionalistas, así como 23 unidades de vehículos y vehículos blindados.
Además, un vehículo aéreo no tripulado ucraniano fue derribado por un misil aire-aire de alta precisión.

▪La aviación operacional-táctica de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia golpeó 58 instalaciones militares de Ucrania. Entre ellos: cuatro puestos de mando, tres depósitos de combustible, así como 51 áreas de concentración de mano de obra y equipo militar ucraniano.

▪ Tropas de misiles y artillería completaron 1285 misiones de fuego durante la noche. Destruido: nueve depósitos de combustible, 37 puestos de mando. El punto fuerte 1221, los lugares de acumulación de mano de obra y equipo militar del enemigo fueron derrotados.

▪ Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos destruyeron siete vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos en las áreas de los asentamientos de STAROMAYORSKOE, YASINOVATAYA, STAROMIKHAILOVKA y KALYNOVKA de la República Popular de Donetsk, así como ALEKSANDROVKA y TOKAREVO en la región de Kherson.
▪ Además, en el área del asentamiento de DONETSKOYE, la tripulación del sistema de misiles antiaéreos Buk-M3 derribó en el aire un misil táctico ucraniano "Tochka-U".

▪ En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, se han destruido: 140 aeronaves, 106 helicópteros, 520 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 257 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 2448 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 271 instalaciones de lanzamiento múltiple sistemas de cohetes, artillería de campaña 1062 y cañones de mortero, así como unidades 2289 de vehículos militares especiales.

*10:22 UTC

⚡Declaración del representante oficial del capitán NM LPR Filiponenko I.M. al 22 de abril de 2022*
♦Durante los enfrentamientos con unidades del departamento de defensa, durante el día pasado, el enemigo sufrió pérdidas en mano de obra y equipo militar, a saber:
➖12 personal;
➖3 vehículos blindados de transporte de personal;
➖5 vehículos.
‼El enemigo continúa aterrorizando a la población civil de la República, bombardeando la infraestructura civil de los asentamientos de primera línea de la LPR, que no representan un peligro para el enemigo y no son instalaciones militares.
▪Durante el último día, las formaciones armadas de Ucrania dispararon DIECIOCHO proyectiles de piezas de artillería de 152 mm y sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple BM-21 Grad contra los asentamientos de DONETSKIY y FRUNZE.
Como consecuencia del bombardeo:
➖en n.p. Frunze, una mujer nacida en 1976 resultó herida, 13 edificios residenciales resultaron dañados y destruidos y 2 automóviles resultaron dañados;
➖en n.p. Donetsk dañó 3 casas.
Con el fin de suprimir la actividad de fuego del enemigo sobre los civiles de la República, las posiciones de la VFU, desde donde se disparó el fuego, fueron detectadas y destruidas rápidamente por la potencia de fuego en servicio de las unidades de la NM LPR.
Las fuerzas del NM de la LPR, junto a organizaciones de voluntarios, continúan entregando ayuda humanitaria, así como la evacuación de civiles.

*10:14 MSK*

Reseña de Y. Podolyaka: cómo se resolverá el problema de la resistencia en los territorios liberados: la experiencia de Siria.

*09:15 MSK*

_Elena Symonenko, asesora del Jefe Adjunto de la Oficina del Presidente, dijo que en las últimas 24 horas, los invasores rusos han capturado 42 asentamientos en la región de Donetsk._

En Kiev, el mal es malo. ¡Llama urgentemente a Arestovich!

*09:10 UTC*

RIA Novosti informa que las fuerzas de seguridad rusas, en el curso de la búsqueda de los saboteadores restantes, recibieron información completa sobre todo el personal del departamento de SBU en la región de Kherson, incluidas las fuerzas especiales utilizadas por Kiev para cometer sabotaje.

*07:33 UTC*

En las ciudades liberadas de Starobelsk y Svatovo , comenzó la  sustitución de los números ucranianos por nuevos números de la República Popular de Luhansk.

*07:09 UTC*

Ellos notan un cambio  fundamental en las tácticas de nuestras tropas:


> La ofensiva de las unidades se lleva a cabo exclusivamente *después de la supresión de fuego de las fuerzas enemigas *. Si se detecta al menos alguna actividad enemiga, los sistemas de artillería, aviación y lanzallamas pesados volverán a funcionar. De hecho *, el avance ya está sobre las posiciones derrotadas con *mínima resistencia.
> Cuando se establece el hecho de que los nazis mantienen rehenes, no se aplica fuego a estas posiciones, los militantes son llevados al ring y bloqueados hasta la rendición voluntaria. En consecuencia, si algo les sucede a los rehenes, los nazis simplemente son destruidos. En este caso, los propios militantes se convierten en rehenes de su comportamiento.
> Digan lo que digan, el papel de la infantería y las fuerzas especiales en el conflicto sigue siendo clave. Durante la ofensiva, los sistemas de aviación, artillería y misiles cumplen la función de apoyo, asegurando la destrucción remota del enemigo.
> *Armas de alta precisión operan en instalaciones clave en la retaguardia y puntos de control,* paralizando el control y la maniobra de las tropas, privando al enemigo de suministros, así como de la posibilidad de reponerlos.
> ...





> *07:04 UTC*



Se informa que la instrucción del Comandante en Jefe V.V. La de Putin de no asaltar Azovstal se cumple al 100%.
Al mismo tiempo, contrariamente a los temores de algunos, las posiciones de los nazis infligen daños por fuego con la ayuda de la artillería y la aviación .

*06:47 UTC*

_Un gran informe de los corresponsales militares de RIA FAN de Mariupol, donde las fuerzas del Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia de la RPD continúan limpiando los escombros del teatro dramático. Para el momento de su filmación, ya se habían recuperado 10 cuerpos. Hablamos con los familiares de los desaparecidos y encontramos a los que estaban en el edificio en el momento de la explosión, pero sobrevivieron. Sus testimonios ayudarán a comprender mejor lo que sucedió el 16 de marzo._

Probable esquema de provocación:
_1) Los nazis vestidos de civil para introducir explosivos en el teatro sin llamar demasiado la atención; 
2) Se predijo la explosión del teatro para el acercamiento de aviones rusos; 
3) Sin embargo, no se logró la sincronización completa con el paso de aeronaves. Los testigos dicen que no hubo bombardeos ni aviones en el momento de la destrucción del teatro. Los aviones se escucharon unos minutos después, cuando ya huían del teatro en ruinas. 
4) A pesar de las inconsistencias, la provocación fue promovida como un "crimen de guerra" de las tropas rusas._


----------



## crocodile (22 Abr 2022)

En Ucrania, el día 58 de la guerra. Importante por ahora:

Más de 5 millones de personas han abandonado Ucrania desde el comienzo de la guerra.

La ONU anunció un número creciente de pruebas de crímenes de guerra en Ucrania.

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha vuelto a ofrecer a los militares ucranianos en Mariupol la rendición y promete un "régimen de silencio" a cambio.

El jefe del Consejo Europeo habló por teléfono con Vladimir Putin. Charles Michel instó a Putin a garantizar la evacuación segura de las personas. Putin, en respuesta, habló de rusofobia y acusó a las autoridades ucranianas de incoherencia.

Boris Johnson admitió que la guerra en Ucrania podría durar hasta finales de 2023, como dijo anteriormente la inteligencia occidental.

El ejército ruso aclaró los objetivos de la "segunda fase de la operación especial". Según Rustam Minnekaev, comandante en funciones del Distrito Militar Central, su objetivo es "establecer el control total sobre el Donbass y el sur de Ucrania", así como "proporcionar un corredor hacia Crimea".

El encuentro del Papa y el Patriarca Kirill en junio no tendrá lugar.


----------



## Malevich (22 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Vox quiere declarar a Putin persona 'non grata' en Madrid*
> 
> El *portavoz de Vox en el Ayuntamiento de Madrid, Javier Ortega Smith,* quiere declarar al presidente ruso,* Vladimir Putin, persona 'non grata' *en la capital.
> 
> ...



Y a él deberían quitarle la nacionalidad española por su basura de segundo apellido.
Que esta gentuza vaya repartiendo DNIs....


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

Un recorrido en vídeo por uno de los mayores arsenales de misiles y artillería de Europa, que Kiev abandonó, dejándolo en manos de las fuerzas rusas.

"Junto con los ingenieros rompemos la enorme puerta de hierro del depósito número 275. Hay un cable de tropiezo en la manija - el cable conduce a una mina de señal, los soldados lo quitan cuidadosamente.

Las linternas del interior iluminan hileras de cajas verdes desde el suelo hasta el techo. Minas de mortero, proyectiles para obuses de diversos calibres, munición para tanques.

Un almacén separado lleno de cohetes para los lanzacohetes múltiples Uragan. Cajas de TNT, misiles para sistemas de defensa aérea, cajas con algunas antenas y equipos de comunicación.

En uno de los hangares, me encuentro con contenedores con escritos en inglés. En el interior - minas americanas de 60 mm. Este calibre no estaba cubierto por las limitaciones de los acuerdos de Minsk y las AFU las rociaron generosamente sobre las posiciones de las repúblicas insumisas. Un camión Ural llega a un depósito cercano y nuestros cazas saltan de él y comienzan a cargar proyectiles de 152 mm.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44308
_
Video en el enlace_


----------



## Azrael_II (22 Abr 2022)

Como hemos dicho en otras ocasiones Putin es de la Tiranía Global , NWO (recomiendo ver videos con Klaus ) para los amigos. Lo que pasa que es una escisión y a no ser que existan seres tipo anunakis es IMPOSIBLE que esté haciendo un papel, nadie , en lo las alto con 70 años deja que su figura sea objeto de la furia occidental. Es decir una especie de "ángel caído"

En la Biblia siempre lo que dicen los ángeles a los humanos 'no tengáis miedo' no es para menos, según las descripciones más antiguas de la biblia los ángeles son así (antes de humanizarlo)






Os va sonando . Si esto son los ángeles aunque sean caídos y rebeldes, no me quiero imaginar quién es el Ojo de la pirámide.

Es imposible no notar la hermandad de Macron para con Putin, le ha llamado más de 30 veces, se ha negado a llamarlo genocida , ha ido a Moscú. Se que Macron eso uno de los títeres-lideres del NWO de más alto rango entre los mayordomos, como debe ser la hermandad, que en cierta forma bordea las órdenes del Ojo..

Ahora bien, algo me huele mal . Me huele a pacto. Los pactos aunque la palabra suene bien siempre suelen perjudicar a un tercero (países, población), en cambio las negociaciones, aunque sean en una guerra simplemente es una concesión y cesión.

No me gusta nada lo de Pedro Sánchez y el barquito bergantín. Sánchez, es un no aceptado continuo del NWO tiene cierta libertad porque está en la segunda división del club y siempre se lo hacen ver.

¿A qué viene dar tantos detalles? No es a Rusia, es al Mundo, es para que nos suene Ysabel. Y contra Z o Z contra Y . Les encanta hacer asociaciones y por lo visto dan resultados, solo hay que ver cómo manejan a las masas.





Esto es una provocación, Sánchez quiere ascender y pasar a la historia.
Mi intuición. Varios miembros del NWO junto antiguos de Rusia han llegado a un pacto. Tu me hundes el barco, yo te ataco con la OTAN. Tu tiras una nuke táctica, yo te ataco más. Yo t amenazó con más nuke. Nuke + nuke + operación psicosis y en el momento álgido como en la Plandemia todo se calma. Con el tiempo vemos el resultado del pacto.

Lo único que va cuadrando sonas declaraciones de Cara-PapA que dice que es un objetivo legítimo los envíos de la OTAN pero añade "en Ucrania" . En otro país no? Si llegan igual.

El plan tiene muchas fisuras


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

*Interior del Teatro Dramático de Mariupol donde fueron asesinadas más de 300 personas*⚡

Ucrania afirma que el "Donetsk Regional Drama Theatre" de Mariupol se utilizó como refugio antibombas durante el asedio de Mariupol, y que hasta 1.300 civiles se encontraban supuestamente en su interior, y que al menos 300 personas podrían haber muerto en un ataque aéreo ruso el 16 de marzo.
En mi informe anterior, entrevisté a personas que habían estado en el teatro y en sus alrededores en los días previos al día de la tragedia y en el momento de los bombardeos que mataron a tantas personas allí.
En estas entrevistas me dieron una serie de opiniones y los hechos de lo sucedido. Por ejemplo, un hombre que estaba en el Teatro en el momento de los bombardeos dijo que todos los días las tropas ucranianas utilizaban la zona del Teatro como posición de tiro, e incluso algunos soldados ucranianos estaban dentro. Cree que, por ello, Rusia probablemente pensó que se utilizaba como base militar.
Otra mujer me dijo que creía que había sido bombardeada por el batallón Azov, ya que había visto volar proyectiles desde el territorio controlado por Ucrania. Algunos militares del DNR me dijeron que creían que Ucrania lo había utilizado como base militar y posición de tiro.
Evidentemente, hay muchas historias contradictorias sobre lo que ocurrió, así que entré en este teatro para averiguarlo por mí mismo. En este reportaje especial vimos lo que resultaron ser los restos de lo que había sido parte del territorio donde vivían los civiles, pero también encontramos uniformes militares ucranianos dentro.

t.me/PatrickLancaterNewsToday/1822


----------



## dabuti (22 Abr 2022)

Imágenes del PAYASO ZELENSKY en su despacho.


----------



## crocodile (22 Abr 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa esbozó planes para una operación militar en la región de Odessa y el acceso a la frontera con Pridnestrovie.

No solo el Mar de Azov, el estado ruso "crecerá". A juzgar por la última declaración del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, el plan de la "segunda fase" de la operación especial en Ucrania incluye la liberación de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF de las regiones de Nikolaev y Odessa con la salida obligatoria a las fronteras de Pridnestrovian. República de Moldavia.

“El control sobre el sur de Ucrania le dará a las fuerzas armadas rusas una salida más a Transnistria, donde hay hechos de opresión de la población de habla rusa”, anunció Rustam Minnekaev, subcomandante del Distrito Militar Central.

Así, finalmente se forma el arco de la estrategia del Ministerio de Defensa en el sector sur de la operación especial en Ucrania. Surge la pregunta: ¿cómo reaccionará Chisinau oficial a esto ahora? Recientemente, el liderazgo de Moldavia, como si sintiera que algo andaba mal, ha tomado un rumbo franco para fortalecer la rusofobia en el país. Sólo así se explica la prohibición de llevar la cinta de San Jorge adoptada el día anterior.

Sin embargo, como muestran el descontento popular y las declaraciones del ex líder “pro-ruso” del país, Igor Dodon, todas estas prohibiciones no son del agrado de los moldavos comunes. No importa cómo el ejército ruso, junto con los lugareños, tuvo que "desnazificar accidentalmente" a la presidenta Maia Sandu y al actual gobierno moldavo pro occidental.


----------



## Malevich (22 Abr 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Sobre Besarabia:
> 
> Ahí se Encuentra el delta(desemboca) nada más ni nada menos que el río Danubio...
> 
> Esas tierras siempre han sido codiciadas por todos los imperios de la época



En unas semanas Rumanía podría tener frontera con Rusia o Nueva Rusia.


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

Dos trofeos Gvozdika SAU abandonados en la fábrica Ilyich. Si el relleno está intacto, será una buena ayuda para las necesidades del ejército del DNR.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44309

⚡Los nacionalistas condujeron equipos pesados hasta el territorio de la planta de Ilyich en Mariupol. Nuestro corresponsal descubrió dos tanques quemados en la entrada de la planta y dos unidades de artillería autopropulsada sin daños visibles en uno de los hangares.​​t.me/zvezdanews/77614​


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

En la base de Azov, cerca de Mariupol, se han encontrado manuales y metodologías secretas del ejército estadounidense, informa RIA Novosti.

t.me/astramilitarum/27390


----------



## crocodile (22 Abr 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa habló sobre el heroísmo de los militares rusos que participan en la operación especial.

- Una brigada de fusileros motorizados separada bajo el mando del coronel Azatbek Omurbekov derrotó al enemigo hasta un batallón, destruyó más de 40 equipos, por lo que la unidad nacionalista perdió por completo su capacidad de combate y ya no participó en las hostilidades. Gracias a las acciones de los militares rusos, se aseguró el control de una de las áreas principales.

- El cálculo de la batería inicial de la división de misiles bajo el mando del teniente Oleksiy Zelensky lanzó un ataque dirigido con misiles contra las posiciones de los nacionalistas ucranianos: se destruyeron hasta 50 unidades de equipos militares y especiales enemigos, se eliminaron hasta 200 militantes. Además, gracias a las acciones del teniente, el puesto de mando enemigo fue alcanzado: 2 helicópteros, 8 camiones cisterna y 23 nacionalistas fueron destruidos, 3 helicópteros quedaron inutilizados y 30 personas resultaron heridas.

- Una compañía de fusileros motorizados bajo el mando del Capitán Mykola Zubets liberó uno de los asentamientos de las formaciones de nacionalistas ucranianos. Durante la batalla, fusileros motorizados destruyeron 4 tanques enemigos, 6 vehículos de combate de infantería y 2 puntas de ametralladoras equipadas. Al darse cuenta de la futilidad de nuevas acciones, los nacionalistas se retiraron. Más tarde, el capitán destruyó personalmente el escuadrón de personal enemigo y 3 vehículos blindados de transporte de personal con disparos de RPG, y luego organizó la evacuación de los heridos.


----------



## Snowball (22 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Kaliningrado es una "cosa rara", pero sin duda toda una línea roja en el piso. Daría lugar al uso de nukes sin duda. Quiero creer que ni los polacos están tan locos.



Me refiero a esto:







El YSABEL parte hacia el frente, seguimiento del buque,mi apuesta es que no llegara.


Según fuentes solventes consultadas por ABC el buque 'Ysabel', que zarpó ayer de la base de Rota (Cádiz) a las 17 horas y tiene previsto realizar una parada técnica en Ferrol, se dirigirá luego a la ciudad polaca de Gdynia, cerca de la localidad polaca de Gdansk y donde se encuentra una base...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Tierra Azul (22 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ⚡Hay información sobre un intento de irrumpir en Rusia por parte de tanques ucranianos. El incidente ocurrió en el área de Goptovka (un puesto de control fronterizo en la frontera entre Ucrania y Rusia en el distrito Dergachev de la región de Kharkiv). 10 tanques ucranianos estuvieron involucrados, 8 fueron destruidos, 2 retrocedieron. Por el momento, el puesto de control de Nekhoteevka está cerrado hasta nuevo aviso.



pasame la info, aunque sea en ruso por favor


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

Para avivar las llamas de la guerra

El China Daily ilustró muy bien otro movimiento de Estados Unidos para acercar la paz.

"Estados Unidos enviará a Ucrania un nuevo paquete de ayuda militar de 800 millones de dólares, que incluirá artillería pesada y 144.000 proyectiles, drones", anunció Biden en la NBC. También dijo que Washington daría a Kiev 500 millones de dólares en ayuda económica directa.

t.me/Soldierline/4157


----------



## El-Mano (22 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> pasame la info, aunque sea en ruso por favor




Había fuentes diciendo que era un fake.


----------



## Tierra Azul (22 Abr 2022)

Agilipollado dijo:


> Las bajas rusas me la sudan, como si mueren 1 millón. A mi me preocupan las ucranianas, ya que si entra Ucrania en la UE mis impuestos iran para mantenerlos a ellos y por lo tanto, cuanto menos dinero tenga que enviar para allá, mejor.



A mi me importa una mierda las de ucrania, nanzi de mierda


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

Los británicos están entrenando a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en su propio territorio

Decenas de soldados ucranianos están siendo entrenados para utilizar vehículos blindados en Gran Bretaña, según ha informado The Guardian. Los instructores británicos también están trabajando en Polonia para formar a los ucranianos en el uso de los sistemas de defensa aérea Starstreak, mientras que el Pentágono ha anunciado su intención de formar a los soldados ucranianos para disparar obuses estadounidenses "fuera" de Ucrania. Tras varias semanas de entrenamiento, los ucranianos serán enviados al frente.

El primer ministro británico, Boris Johnson, también anunció su disposición a enviar 120 unidades de vehículos blindados a Ucrania, incluidos 80 vehículos blindados de combate y de reconocimiento. Esta medida supone una inevitable escalada del conflicto, pero Johnson niega su responsabilidad.

"La escalada son las acciones de Putin y su régimen en Ucrania. Simplemente estamos trabajando con nuestros aliados para dar a Ucrania mejores herramientas para defenderse", aseguró Johnson.

El primer ministro británico también dijo que las hostilidades podrían prolongarse hasta 2023 y que las negociaciones reales "no parecen posibles en este momento". Con el pretexto de la "autodefensa", Johnson pretende combatir a Rusia hasta el último ucraniano. O hasta que el mundo esté completamente arruinado por las sanciones mutuas.

Sólo el parlamento puede salvar al mundo de Johnson. Esperamos que el pueblo británico y sus representantes elegidos tengan la inteligencia de tomar la decisión correcta.

t.me/epoddubny/10000


----------



## Impresionante (22 Abr 2022)

*El incumplimiento de Rusia está fuera de discusión, la situación financiera es estable - Jefe de VTB*
_ Según Andrey Kostin, las reservas del Banco de Rusia superan toda la deuda externa estatal, y no habría problemas con los acuerdos si hubiera al menos alguna política racional de los socios occidentales._

MOSCÚ, 22 de abril. /TASS/. La posición financiera de Rusia es estable, el incumplimiento está fuera de discusión, dijo el jefe de VTB, Andrey Kostin, en una entrevista con el canal de televisión Rossiya 24.

"El incumplimiento real está fuera de discusión. La posición financiera de Rusia siempre fue y sigue siendo muy estable, las reservas del Banco de Rusia exceden toda la deuda externa estatal. No habría problemas con los acuerdos si hubiera al menos alguna política racional de nuestro socios occidentales", dijo.

Según el Ministerio de Finanzas de Rusia, al 1 de febrero de 2022, la deuda pública externa de Rusia ascendía a $ 59,5 mil millones, incluida la deuda de préstamos externos en bonos: $ 38,97 mil millones. En total, Rusia tiene 15 préstamos garantizados por bonos activos con vencimientos de 2022 a 2047.

Anteriormente, el ministro de Finanzas, Anton Siluanov, dijo que Rusia pagaría su deuda en moneda extranjera solo si se descongelaban sus cuentas en moneda extranjera. En caso de negativa o falta de respuesta de los bancos agentes, Rusia estaría lista para pagar y pagar sus obligaciones de divisas en rublos.

Al mismo tiempo, Kostin enfatizó que hoy las autoridades rusas juegan el papel de una institución de desarrollo que apoya la economía. “Más bien se ha convertido en una institución de desarrollo global que ayuda a desarrollar la economía. Pero no debe entrar en actividades operativas y tratar de hacer todo, comenzando con los precios y terminando con qué inversiones. El Estado, por supuesto, debe financiar muchas áreas, de manera muy selectiva. y sin lanzar una imprenta", señaló Kostin, y agregó que el presupuesto federal actual tiene suficientes recursos para apoyar la economía rusa.

El presidente del Comité de Mercado Financiero de la Duma Estatal, Anatoly Aksakov, dijo anteriormente que cree que Rusia no está en peligro de incumplimiento, ya que el país tiene suficientes recursos. “No estamos en peligro de default, porque tenemos oro internacional y reservas de divisas. Algunas de ellas han sido bloqueadas, lo que es absolutamente ilegal. Pero estoy seguro, demandaremos si hay una solución legal basada, entre otras cosas, en , sobre el derecho internacional. Luego tenemos otra parte de las reservas internacionales”, dijo.

Gobernador del Banco de Rusia, Elvira Nabiullina, dijo el jueves que Rusia tiene todos los recursos financieros necesarios, no hay amenaza de incumplimiento. "Rusia tiene todos los recursos financieros necesarios, no hay amenaza de incumplimiento", dijo.

Según el Ministerio de Finanzas de Rusia, al 1 de febrero de 2022, la deuda pública externa de Rusia ascendía a $ 59,5 mil millones, incluida la deuda de préstamos externos en bonos: $ 38,97 mil millones. En total, Rusia tiene 15 préstamos en bonos activos con vencimientos de 2022 a 2047.


----------



## Tierra Azul (22 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania acusa a Rusia de preparar un falso referéndum en regiones ocupadas.*
> El presidente ucraniano *Volodimir Zelenski* ha acusado a *Rusia* de preparar la organización de un falso referéndum de independencia en las regiones meridionales de *Jerson* y *Zaporiyia*, que están bajo su control.
> 
> En un mensaje de video el jueves por la noche, *Zelenski *pidió a los habitantes de esas zonas no ofrecer ningún dato personal, como por ejemplo número de pasaporte, que les reclamen las fuerzas rusas.
> ...



te ha dolido eh? puto nazi


----------



## Seronoser (22 Abr 2022)

El Euribor ya está hoy en el 0,017.


Remequilox dijo:


> Si es por comisiones y corruptelas varias, creo que Rusia no es ejemplo de nada.
> Otra cosa es que a precios nominales, las cosas aparenten ser de una manera. Pero en términos económicos reales, las cosas son de otra manera.
> En Rusia, para construir un tanque, la mano de obra se paga en salarios rusos. Los materiales, en su inmensa mayoría se compran a proveedores rusos a precios rusos. La energía se adquiere en Rusia a precios rusos. Y solo una muy pequeña parte son componentes "occidentales avanzados".
> 
> ...



Todo esto que nos cuentas es muy bonito y viene en wikipedia, pero pretender hacernos creer que 12 millones de euros de costes en Alemania equivalen a 2 millones de euros de costes, en Rusia, no te lo crees ni tú con tres botellas de vodka encima.

Es fácil hacer números:

El PIB nominal ruso es de 1,7 billones de dólares.
El PIB PPA ruso es de 4,5 billones de dólares.

Por tanto, 2 millones de euros nominales en Rusia equivaldrían aproximadamente a 6 millones de euros "como los alemanes".
Así que incluso aplicando una escala PPA, el tanque ruso cuesta *LA MITAD* que el alemán.

La diferencia de paridad de poder adquisitivo en la producción, entre Alemania y Rusia, es de un 30% no de un 90%.
Algunos os pensáis que aquí en Rusia la gente trabaja gratis y que no hay costes laborales ni industriales  
Y que la automatización alemana, y las economías de escala, son iguales en un país y en otro.
Que no todo es el precio del gas hombre, que hay muchos componentes que en Rusia son más caros que en Europa, por el mero hecho de ser un país más ineficiente industrialmente. Si yo te contara...


----------



## Nico (22 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> *Putin piensa que tomado el Donbass, Ucrania firmará el tratado de paz*, cuando vea que tomado el Donbass no ha conseguido nada pues verá lo que hace. @OYeah ya lo dijo Putin se está equivocando o aplasta Ucrania o toda la OTAN se está riendo de él, están diciendo abiertamente guerra hasta diciembre de 2023, cuando Putin piensa acabarla en Mayo.* Putin no entiende que no negocia con Zelenski sino con Estados Unidos.*




Si claro!, por eso lo conocen como el "_tontin de Putin_"  

A Putin le podrás achacar muchas cosas... pero de tonto no tiene un pelo.

Me sorprende que todavía haya "astutos" que crean que Putin "no sabe lo que hace".

Que le salga bien o mal... eso es otro cantar. Pero que "_no sabe lo que hac_e"


----------



## El Mercader (22 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> UKRANAZIS en las playas catalanas. Que continúe el espectáculo por favor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Los británicos están entrenando a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en su propio territorio
> 
> Decenas de soldados ucranianos están siendo entrenados para utilizar vehículos blindados en Gran Bretaña, según ha informado The Guardian. Los instructores británicos también están trabajando en Polonia para formar a los ucranianos en el uso de los sistemas de defensa aérea Starstreak, mientras que el Pentágono ha anunciado su intención de formar a los soldados ucranianos para disparar obuses estadounidenses "fuera" de Ucrania. Tras varias semanas de entrenamiento, los ucranianos serán enviados al frente.
> 
> ...



Está claro que hasta que no empiecen a volar las nukes los anglos no van a parar.


----------



## Azrael_II (22 Abr 2022)

El Pacto está aquí



En una semana se sabrá


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Había fuentes diciendo que era un fake.



Parece que es cierto.

Pero el ministerio hasta ahora no lo ha confirmado

Dozen Ukrainian Tanks Tried To Break Into Russian Territory


----------



## Hal8995 (22 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Última hora.
> 
> Un avión de transporte militar ucraniano AN-26 se estrelló en la región de Zaporozhye



Manda huevos !!!!

Que aun queden sitios donde aterrizar un avión como este. No sé a que coño están jugando...y que no me digan que volaba pegado a las colinas y no era detectado por el radar.

De verdad que no entiendo nada.


----------



## Hal8995 (22 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Gigantesco arsenal ucraniano capturado esta mañana por los rusos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1033318
> Ver archivo adjunto 1033319
> Ver archivo adjunto 1033320



Donde ?

Por cierto ...ni por todo el oro del mundo estaría yo de vigilante ahora ahí. Los ukras sí saben donde está. Ni si quiera hubiera publicado la foto. Espero que hayan cambiado el arsenal de sitio antes de publicar la foto.


----------



## Andr3ws (22 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Si claro!, por eso lo conocen como el "_tontin de Putin_"
> 
> A Putin le podrás achacar muchas cosas... pero de tonto no tiene un pelo.
> 
> ...



Yo he oido a más de uno y a mas de dos afirmar que se "ha vuelto loco"


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

Tras el informe de Sergei Shoigu al presidente y la orden de no ir de frente contra los nazis atrincherados en Azovstal, algunos estallaron: "¡Traición! No dejar que acaben con el enemigo", etc. etc.

Ahora no hay asalto con lanzamiento de gente en las comunicaciones, sacando a los asquerosos de sus agujeros. ¡Y gracias a Dios! Se emplean aviones, artillería, 3) MLRS y 4) morteros. Los morteros están funcionando. Y todo... estará bien.

Se puede ver claramente el procesamiento de Azovstal en la entrada.

Así que las posibilidades de las pedodruzas de Kalyna-Volyna y su "prima" Radishka Ponomarenko-Golovkin son cada día más pequeñas.

El boomerang kármico, la rueda del samsara...

¡Y la venganza de Az!...

t.me/voenkorKotenok/35118


----------



## Seronoser (22 Abr 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> El problema no es este foro, que no lee Putin. Sino en la Duma y los medios de comunicación rusos que están pidiendo a gritos escalar....
> 
> Ahora mismo Putin solo tiene como opción si no avanza con la situación actual, escalar. Nada más sería aceptable en Rusia. La cosa ha ido muy lejos y cualquier sentimiento de hermandad con Ucrania, que lo había y mucho antes de la guerra, ha desaparecido casi por completo



Bueno, la Duma no pinta nada en Rusia en términos de poder. Es como el Senado español.
En Rusia la peña quiere ver arrasada a Ucrania, pero confían ciegamente en lo que haga Putin.


----------



## Seronoser (22 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El banco central de Alemania advierte que el embargo de la UE sobre el gas ruso afectaría el PIB en un 5% en 2022, lo que desencadenaría una crisis energética y las recesiones más profundas de las últimas décadas.



Lo que no sabe el banco central alemán es que en el momento en que caiga un embargo al gas, Rusia impediría la exportación de cualquiera de sus materias primas a Europa. Y eso es mucho más de un 5% de PIB


----------



## Billy Ray (22 Abr 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Me refiero a esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por no llamarlo Isabel La Católica le ponen ese ridículo MOTE.

Menuda mierda de subnormales hay a los mandos de este país.


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

Ya se ha escrito que las estafas telefónicas y el spam han cesado prácticamente con el inicio de la OSO, ya que todos los centros de llamadas se han trasladado hace tiempo a Ucrania. Sin embargo, una vez recuperados de la conmoción, volvieron a atacar, con fuerza redoblada, a la Federación Rusa. Es interesante observar que, incluso antes de que comenzaran las hostilidades, los estafadores "trabajaban" sólo en la Federación Rusa: su dirección criminal les prohibía categóricamente llamar a los rusoparlantes de otros países por miedo a ser atrapados por la "interpol".

Uno de los mayores grupos, los "Nueve", tiene su sede en Dnepr y está dirigido por Zurab Lekishvili ("Zurik") y Maxim Khomko ("Khoma"). No son ni nerds ni geeks, son auténticos fainters que, antes de crear sus propias franquicias criminales, "sacaban casas" y después de su fenomenal éxito en el campo de los fraudes en Internet salieron a "disparar" a sus rivales con armas automáticas.

La facturación de una sola de estas bandas es de cientos de millones de dólares (¡!) Realizan cursos de formación y clases magistrales para los que llaman, y el "personal" está formado por decenas de psicólogos y miles de "empleados ordinarios".

Por supuesto, cualquier cuestión con las fuerzas del orden en Ucrania se resuelve fácilmente con dinero, cuya cantidad tienen los defraudadores informáticos es prácticamente ilimitada. Por ejemplo, un caso de gran repercusión sobre el robo en la casa del jefe del Tribunal de Arbitraje de Dnipropetrovsk, N. Derkach, en el que, según la antigua memoria, estaban implicados algunos miembros de los "nueve", fue rápidamente demolido.

¿Cómo puede responder Rusia a todos estos nuevos retos? Los antiguos mecanismos ya no funcionan. Sin embargo, por fin han empezado a crear un servicio independiente dentro del Ministerio del Interior para luchar contra la ciberdelincuencia, que debería dar una respuesta digna a todas estas intromisiones delictivas, incluidas las de países extranjeros. Cabe señalar que todos los países de la antigua URSS ya han creado estos servicios, excepto la Federación Rusa, Tayikistán y Kirguizistán.

Ya es hora de que no sólo nos riamos de nuestros vecinos, sino que aprendamos algo de ellos y a veces incluso nos pongamos al día...

t.me/mig41/16780


----------



## workforfood (22 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Si claro!, por eso lo conocen como el "_tontin de Putin_"
> 
> A Putin le podrás achacar muchas cosas... pero de tonto no tiene un pelo.
> 
> ...



No digo que Putin no sabe lo que hace, digo que su apuesta es esa, ocupar el donbass y tratado de paz. Lo que planea la OTAN es muy diferente es decir una guerra continua con armamento gratis a Ucrania de toda la OTAN.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Abr 2022)

Fuente ukra:

Donbass, el enemigo avanza (Rusia) sólo por la escasez de proyectiles en nuestra artillería.

Censor.net


----------



## El Mercader (22 Abr 2022)

*Se viene un montaje como el de Bucha pero 1000 veces más gordo.*

Si os fijais, están empezando aparecer grietas entre los "aliados": 
Alemania ya ha dicho que ni de coña va a dejar de consumir gas y petróleo ruso de inmediato ni a mandar armas pesadas. Austria y Hungría han dicho lo mismo y Le Pen ha dicho claramente que el apoyar a Ucrania en esta guerra va contra los intereses de Francia. Los Griegos también están empezando a rebelarse.

Por otro lado, la opinión pública está viendo que la campaña contra los rusos ha sido tan absolutamente exagerada que están empezando a no creerse las "versiones oficiales" de la guerra. Esto lo estoy viendo en muchos foros que al principio eran "Pro-Otan" y ahora están empezando a cambiar de bando.

Los Británicos, el Deep Estate americano, Soros, los Rothschild, Rockefeller y los fondos de inversión de wall-street ya han dicho que rusia "no puede ganar la guerra", ya que sería un golpe mortal al globalismo. Por lo tanto, solo queda una estrategia para seguir tensando la cuerda:

Hacer un montaje mucho más gordo que el de Bucha para volver a inclinar a la opinión pública y a los gobiernos hacia las posiciones anglos.

La pregunta es ¿cuando?

Yo creo que antes de la celebración del día de la victoria en Rusia.


----------



## Snowball (22 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Fuente ukra:
> 
> Donbass, el enemigo avanza (Rusia) sólo por la escasez de proyectiles en nuestra artillería.
> 
> Censor.net



Pero no les faltaba combustible a los orcos??


----------



## Cga (22 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> El PIB se quedó estancado a partir del 2014, muchos dicen que a raiz de las sanciones por lo de Crimea, y ojo, que en parte es cierto, como también es cierto que la intervención económica es cada vez mayor, lo que conlleva una menor flexibilidad de la economía, lo que es un problema.
> Hablando del PIB ruso, no debería ser mucho mayor teniendo en cuenta población, territorio y "recursos"? pues por lo que parece no...
> 
> Fijate que yo no he hablado de deuda y tampoco he puesto a España como ejemplo (repase los mensajes), digo que el intervencionismo de la economía del estado ruso es uno de los culpables de que la media del salario en toda Rusia sea de unos 500 € al cambio, a mi, de verdad, no me parece "de puta madre" o de "modelo a seguir", pero bueno, cada uno es cada uno...
> ...



Lo de España lo puse por comparación.
Evidentemente, a Rusia le queda desarrollo, pero con Putin ha crecido muchísimo, que es lo contrario de lo que usted decía.
Además, el salario medio no se puede ver aislado. En paridad de poder adquisitivo no está tan mal y con el índice gini en la mano, Rusia es más igualitario que EEUU, que este si tiene un gini de país anómalo.


----------



## workforfood (22 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> *Se viene un montaje como el de Bucha pero 1000 veces más gordo.*
> 
> Si os fijais, están empezando aparecer grietas entre los "aliados":
> Alemania ya ha dicho que ni de coña va a dejar de consumir gas y petróleo ruso de inmediato ni a mandar armas pesadas. Austria y Hungría han dicho lo mismo y Le Pen ha dicho claramente que el apoyar a Ucrania en esta guerra va contra los intereses de Francia. Los Griegos también están empezando a rebelarse.
> ...




Todavía estáis con los montajes, eso a Rusia le importa un huevo, todo el mundo sabe lo que es la PROPAGANDA de GUERRA.


----------



## Billy Ray (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)

Está claro que Rusia (ni casi nadie) contaba con la enorme resistencia Ucraniana y que llegados a la situación actual, desde un punto de vista económico difícilmente van a rentabilizar los costes de la invasión (y posible reconstrucción), pero a nivel estratégico y sobre todo a nivel interno, el valor simbólico de anexionar esos territorios es brutal, aunque ya veremos si suficiente como para que la población rusa acepte el precio que van a tener que pagar.


----------



## Snowball (22 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> *Se viene un montaje como el de Bucha pero 1000 veces más gordo.*
> 
> Si os fijais, están empezando aparecer grietas entre los "aliados":
> Alemania ya ha dicho que ni de coña va a dejar de consumir gas y petróleo ruso de inmediato ni a mandar armas pesadas. Austria y Hungría han dicho lo mismo y Le Pen ha dicho claramente que el apoyar a Ucrania en esta guerra va contra los intereses de Francia. Los Griegos también están empezando a rebelarse.
> ...



Va cambiando la narrativa, se va reconociendo poco a poco que no hay más cera de la que arde

La semana que viene a más tardar tendría que ser *el evento* que fuerce el embargo de petróleo y gas a Rusia


----------



## El Mercader (22 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Todavía estáis con los montajes, eso a Rusia le importa un huevo, todo el mundo sabe lo que es la PROPAGANDA de GUERRA.



A Rusia no le puede importar un huevo, ya que si la opinión pública de occidente está en contra de la guerra de Ucrania, en dos días dejan a Rusia en paz, dejan de enviar armas a los ucros y levantan las sanciones.


----------



## Snowball (22 Abr 2022)

El evento Y


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## manodura79 (22 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El lugar del accidente del avión de transporte militar ucraniano An-26.
> Efectivamente, hay torres de tendido eléctrico en las cercanías, con las que el avión podría haber colisionado al intentar evitar ser alcanzado por un SAM de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/44284
> ...



No soy forense de accidentes aéreos pero los cables están delante del avión. Parecen más bien afectados por la deflagración. Hablo desde la barra del bar.


----------



## carlosito (22 Abr 2022)

Escenarios de ofensiva rusa en estos días...¿Con cual se quedan?


----------



## Snowball (22 Abr 2022)

carlosito dijo:


> Escenarios de ofensiva rusa en estos días...¿Con cual se quedan?



El primero


----------



## workforfood (22 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> A Rusia no le puede importar un huevo, ya que si la opinión pública de occidente está en contra de la guerra de Ucrania, en dos días dejan a Rusia en paz, dejan de enviar armas a los ucros y levantan las sanciones.



La opinión pública de Occidente no manda nada, ni cuando vota, a ver si hay referendums de ingreso en la OTAN de Suecia o Finlandia. No os enteráis que esto lleva decidido hace tiempo. Ucrania es el país que pone los muertos y otros por detrás recogen. Aparte que Ucrania lleva infiltrada por la OTAN desde el 2014. Se tomará el Donbass y Rusia dará por acabada la guerra, y en ese momento entrarán tanques Ucranianos para volver a invadirlo.


----------



## Nico (22 Abr 2022)

Por un lado lo puedes vender con el aviso de que una parte del precio se paga al Banco.

Por la otra, puedes pedir la autorización del Banco. No podría negarse a "cobrar" o sería responsable por los daños y perjuicios de su negativa.

Una tercera vía (que busque abogado) es comparecer al Juez y pedirle el REMATE PUBLICO o la AUTORIZACION DE VENTA. El Juez admitiría el proceso (en definitiva el Banco va a cobrar).

Hay varios caminos posibles para hacerlo... pero SI se puede.


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)

*El alemán Olaf Scholz denuncia "calumnias" sobre la posición de su partido sobre Rusia.*
El canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz, asegura estar "molesto" por las acusaciones "falsas y calumniosas" que han hecho al Partido Socialdemócrata, del que forma parte y que algunos consideran demasiado favorable a Rusia.

Según Scholz, desde el final de la Segunda Guerra Mundial "se han producido estas presentaciones falsificadas y calumniosas de la política europea y rusa del SPD, eso me molesta". Así lo ha manifestado en una entrevista con 'Der Spiegel'.


----------



## pemebe (22 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Los americanos si que saben. Hay oligarcas y oligarcas.
> 
> James Comer es el republicano de mayor rango en el Comité de Supervisión de la Cámara de Representantes*
> 
> ...



*Y es que los americanos si que son listos.

Castigo a los oligarcas rusos que se dejan el dinero en Europa pero no a los que se lo dejan en EEUU.
Castigo al petroleo y gas ruso (que no necesito, pero que necesitan los europeos)
Pero no castigo ni el Uranio ni los fertilizantes (que eso si que me hacen falta).

Y los europeos somos la PUTA y pagamos la CAMA.*


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)

El ejército ruso acaba de declarar que uno de sus objetivos en la nueva fase de la guerra es tomar todas las regiones costeras de Ucrania y crear un puente terrestre a Transnistria (de jure parte de Moldavia).

También afirman que los rusohablantes son perseguidos en Transnistria.

Moldavia siguiente?


----------



## K0laps0 (22 Abr 2022)

carlosito dijo:


> Escenarios de ofensiva rusa en estos días...¿Con cual se quedan?



El primero sin duda


----------



## El Mercader (22 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> La opinión pública de Occidente no manda nada, ni cuando vota, a ver si hay referendums de ingreso en la OTAN de Suecia o Finlandia. No os enteráis que esto lleva decidido hace tiempo. Ucrania es el país que pone los muertos y otros por detrás recogen. Aparte que Ucrania lleva infiltrada por la OTAN desde el 2014. Se tomará el Donbass y Rusia dará por acabada la guerra, y en ese momento entrarán tanques Ucranianos a volver a invadirlo.



La opinión pública sirve a los políticos para justificar acciones que no podrían tomar a la ligera (o al menos de forma descarada) en un momento determinado.
Tambien hay gente (incluida gente de mucha pasta) que no le mola absolutamente nada ver cómo sus acciones se han despeñado un 10% o como sus empleados piden aumentos de salario debido a la inflación.

Una vez un tío que sabía mucho de "conspiraciones" me dijo: Hay 7.000 familias en la tierra que dominan el mundo, lo que pasa es que muchas de ellas no solo no están coordinadas entre sí, sino que además están enfrentadas.

Los peces grandes se comen a los pequeños, pero cuando ya no quedan peces pequeños, los peces grandes empiezan a darse dentelladas entre ellos.


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)

*Una misión del OIEA visitará la planta de Chernóbil la próxima semana.*
Una delegación oficial del *Organismo Internacional para la Energía Atómica (OIEA) *encabezada por su director general, Rafael Grossi, visitará la próxima semana la antigua planta nuclear de Chernóbil, donde vigilará de primera mano los trabajos para evitar un "accidente" después de que la zona haya sido escenario de combates.

La visita arrancará el martes, 26 de abril, y llevará aparejada la entrega de equipos y la vigilancia de los niveles de radicación en este enclave, que permaneció durante cinco semanas --hasta finales de marzo-- bajo control de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.


----------



## crocodile (22 Abr 2022)

Para los que queráis mostrar vuestro apoyo a Rusia respecto a esta ola de nazismo y rusofobia que sufrimos.

Email de la embajada de Rusia en Madrid.

embrues@mid.ru


----------



## pepetemete (22 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Es fake, ha sido confirmado como tal


----------



## El-Mano (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (22 Abr 2022)

carlosito dijo:


> Escenarios de ofensiva rusa en estos días...¿Con cual se quedan?



Ni idea, pero deberian de tomar Odessa y Nikolaev.

El Donbass es una fruta madura que caerá por sí misma, ahí no veo porqué debe de haber ninguna prisa. Que sigan ahí en sus trincheras, consumiendo suministros y gastando recursos y vidas. Con fijarlos y bombardearlos es suficiente mientras las milicias van ganando terreno lentas pero seguras. Las unidades rusas de asalto deben de ir a por el resto de oblast costeros.

Una de bravas.


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)

Cosas chulísimas


----------



## El_Suave (22 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El alemán Olaf Scholz denuncia "calumnias" sobre la posición de su partido sobre Rusia.*
> El canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz, asegura estar "molesto" por las acusaciones "falsas y calumniosas" que han hecho al Partido Socialdemócrata, del que forma parte y que algunos consideran demasiado favorable a Rusia.
> 
> Según Scholz, desde el final de la Segunda Guerra Mundial "se han producido estas presentaciones falsificadas y calumniosas de la política europea y rusa del SPD, eso me molesta". Así lo ha manifestado en una entrevista con 'Der Spiegel'.



Está reconociendo implicítamente que la OTAN ataca a Rusia por considerarla heredera de la URSS.


----------



## sopadeajo (22 Abr 2022)

Y parecía que la guerra iba a durar sólo 2 semanas y mira por dónde vamos ya... ¡vamos a morir todos!
Microcréditos


----------



## amcxxl (22 Abr 2022)

*GENOCIDIO (EN DIFERIDO) EN UCRANIA*

*En ENERO de 2022* *nacieron 31 niños por cada 100 muertes en Ucrania*
(antes de empezar la operacion militar rusa)

*18 mil nacimientos contra 57 mil muertes*
express0122.pdf (ukrcensus.gov.ua)

*las cifras de poblacion total (40,960 millones de presentes) evidentemente es falsa dado que no hay censo desde 2001*

simplemente suman nacimientos y restan muertes desde entonces, *pero no cuentan con al menos 7-8 millones de emigranates que han hiudo* del hambre y la miseria, la destruccion economica y social, la destruccion del sistema sanitario y educativo etc... o la guerra del Donbass en 2014 seguido de la represion nacionalista contra los rusohablantes

*el regimen de los oligarcas sionistas lleva mas de dos decadas librando una batalla de exterminio contra la poblacion de Ucrania*


----------



## alfonbass (22 Abr 2022)

Cga dijo:


> Lo de España lo puse por comparación.
> Evidentemente, a Rusia le queda desarrollo, pero con Putin ha crecido muchísimo, que es lo contrario de lo que usted decía.
> Además, el salario medio no se puede ver aislado. En paridad de poder adquisitivo no está tan mal y con el índice gini en la mano, Rusia es más igualitario que EEUU, que este si tiene un gini de país anómalo.



Pequeña corrección, creció mucho hasta 2013 / 2014, momento en el que, desde entonces, se ha estancado su crecimiento, pero vamos, que también ese mucho....se debe tener en cuenta el principio de esa subida, que era desde los infiernos
Ahora podemos discutir a qué se debe, si es debido a las sanciones que recibieron a raíz de la anexión de Crimea o no, pero lo cierto es que las medidas intervencionistas se han ido sucediendo a raíz de eso
Es que no veo como Rusia puede ser un ejemplo económico de nada como los fanputins del foro tanto berrean, de verdad, no puedo verlo....¿Es eso lo que les gustaría que tuviéramos en España? Un sistema así? en serio?


----------



## ATDTn (22 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> La foto con Zelensky se la hacen sólo los importantes ... No se si os habéis dado cuenta que el paseito por Kiev se ha convertido en una especie de premio para los politicos UE y te premían según te hayas portado. Que donas minolles de minolles en armas y renuncias al gas y al petroleo y al trigo y a todo .. Fotito con Zelensky y premio gordo. Que eres un mindundi como Antonio, pues paseito por Borodyanka ..que vienes de chulo como el aleman y no renuncias al gas, desplante del drogadicto ...



Vaya premio de mierda.
Mierda generación de fotitos.


----------



## Billy Ray (22 Abr 2022)

Uniforme de los Royal Marines...no se, pero esto ya es otra clase de "ayuda", es otro nivel.


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## chemarin (22 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Todavía estáis con los montajes, eso a Rusia le importa un huevo, todo el mundo sabe lo que es la PROPAGANDA de GUERRA.



Eso creo yo también, ¿montaje para justificar entrar en una guerra nuclear? Pues vaya tontería, una vez se inicie la guerra nuclear pocos quedarán para justificar nada. ¿Montaje para desprestigiar a Rusia? ¿Más aún? Francamente, a mí lo de los montajes me es indiferente, quien es tonto ya está engañado, ¿para que volver a repetirle lo mismo si ya está convencido? Y el que es más listo no se va a dejar engañar con esas chiquilladas tipo: "los rusos han tirado una bomba y han matado a una mujer y un niño". En fin.


----------



## coscorron (22 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Está claro que Rusia (ni casi nadie) contaba con la enorme resistencia Ucraniana y que llegados a la situación actual, desde un punto de vista económico difícilmente van a rentabilizar los costes de la invasión (y posible reconstrucción), pero a nivel estratégico y sobre todo a nivel interno, el valor simbólico de anexionar esos territorios es brutal, aunque ya veremos si suficiente como para que la población rusa acepte el precio que van a tener que pagar.



Sin animo de entrar en polémica pero sabes quien si que no va a rentabilizar los costes de esta guerra ... ??? Pues nosotros. Rusia podrá recuperar algo, España seguirá perdiendo decadas después de que esto acabe.


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)

*Lavrov afirma que las negociaciones entre Rusia y Ucrania "se han estancado"*
Las *negociaciones *entre Moscú y Kiev para poner fin a la *guerra en Ucrania* "se han estancado", según ha asegurado este viernes el jefe de la diplomacia rusa, Serguei Lavrov, en un momento en el que las conversaciones no han dado lugar a ningún avance aparente.

"Se han estancado porque una propuesta que entregamos a los negociadores ucranianos hace cinco días, y que fue formulada teniendo en cuenta sus comentarios, sigue sin respuesta", ha dicho Lavrov. El jefe de la delegación rusa, Vladimir Medinski, también ha infirmado de que este viernes se han llevado a cabo nuevas conversaciones.


----------



## Al-paquia (22 Abr 2022)

JAG63 dijo:


> Cara de malota:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1032757



Sanchez pidió el performance con mugeres puesto que son su mayor caladero de votos


----------



## chemarin (22 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> No digo que Putin no sabe lo que hace, digo que su apuesta es esa, ocupar el donbass y tratado de paz. Lo que planea la OTAN es muy diferente es decir una guerra continua con armamento gratis a Ucrania de toda la OTAN.



No sabemos exactamente qué piensa Putin, sí que es cierto que en cuanto tenga el Donbass completo volverá a plantear negociar la paz, pero le dirán que no, ¿crees que eso le va a preocupar? Probablemente no, seguirán adelante hasta conseguir todo el este y parte del sur, si no lo aceptan acabarán poniendo un gobierno títere en Kiev.


----------



## El Mercader (22 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Eso creo yo también, ¿montaje para justificar entrar en una guerra nuclear? Pues vaya tontería, una vez se inicie la guerra nuclear pocos quedarán para justificar nada. ¿Montaje para desprestigiar a Rusia? ¿Más aún? Francamente, a mí lo de los montajes me es indiferente, quien es tonto ya está engañado, ¿para que volver a repetirle lo mismo si ya está convencido? Y el que es más listo no se va a dejar engañar con esas chiquilladas tipo: "los rusos han tirado una bomba y han matado a una mujer y un niño". En fin.



Montaje para obligar a alemania a cortar el gas ruso.

Ya se ha hablado por activa y por pasiva en este foro que el objetivo de esta guerra por parte de la anglo-esfera es arruinar a alemania y por extensión a toda la UE. El objetivo no es Rusia, es usar a Rusia como herramienta.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Abr 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Pero no les faltaba combustible a los orcos??



Les faltan balas, como a Gila

-A qué hora le va bien que le bombardeen?

Ahora en serio, el artículo es extenso y entiendo que están recibiendo de lo lindo y no pueden sostener las defensas.


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)

Foto que muestra un campo con vehículos blindados rusos dañados o destruidos al otro lado de la frontera con Ucrania. Según el informe, los operadores de vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos vuelan diariamente sus vehículos aéreos no tripulados Leleka sobre territorio ruso.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (22 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Por no llamarlo Isabel La Católica le ponen ese ridículo MOTE.
> 
> Menuda mierda de subnormales hay a los mandos de este país.



Ese buque es para despistar, el que lleva las armas es el Antonio


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (22 Abr 2022)

¿Quién se anima a indagar los inputs que aparecen en los documentos relativos a los biolabs publicados por las autoridades rusas?. Si alguien se anima que confirme y nos repartimos el trabajo. Hay tarea.


Spoiler





```
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/guerra-en-ucrania-xvi.1722298/post-39990336
```


```
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/guerra-en-ucrania-xvi.1722298/post-40289180
```


```
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/guerra-en-ucrania-xvi.1722298/post-40289183
```




Aquí otro link con material recopilado.

```
https://avalonlibrary.net/?dir=Ukraine/US_biolabs
```


----------



## Malevich (22 Abr 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Va cambiando la narrativa, se va reconociendo poco a poco que no hay más cera de la que arde
> 
> La semana que viene a más tardar tendría que ser *el evento* que fuerce el embargo de petróleo y gas a Rusia



Las últimas declaraciones de Borrell dejan caer que dejarán libertad a los países de la UE para decidir si importar petróleo o gas. 
Lo tienen muy complicado. 
Para mí que saben que la resistencia ucraniana no da para más.


----------



## chemarin (22 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Montaje para obligar a alemania a cortar el gas ruso.
> 
> Ya se ha hablado por activa y por pasiva en este foro que el objetivo de esta guerra por parte de la anglo-esfera es arruinar a alemania y por extensión a toda la UE. El objetivo no es Rusia, es usar a Rusia como herramienta.



Francamente es la primera vez que leo en este hilo que el objetivo de esta guerra es arruinar Alemania. En todo caso, discrepo totalmente, el objetivo de esta guerra es joder a Rusia, incluso cortando el gas a Alemania quieren joder a Rusia, aunque obviamente también joderían a Alemania y otros países europeos. Digo un poco lo mismo que dije con los montajes, Europa ya es un vasallo de EEUU, especialmente lo es Alemania, no hace falta someterla más pues ya lo está.


----------



## dabuti (22 Abr 2022)

MP y putita anglOTÁNica.


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)

Ya se han encontrado 1.084 cuerpos de civiles en el Óblast de Kiev. Andriy Nebytov, jefe de policía regional, dice que el 50-75% de estas personas murieron con armas pequeñas. 300+ cuerpos aún no han sido identificados https://liveuamap.com/en/2022/22-apr...ady-been-found vía @*Alex*Khrebet
#Ukraine .


----------



## amcxxl (22 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Eso creo yo también, ¿montaje para justificar entrar en una guerra nuclear? Pues vaya tontería, una vez se inicie la guerra nuclear pocos quedarán para justificar nada. ¿Montaje para desprestigiar a Rusia? ¿Más aún? Francamente, a mí lo de los montajes me es indiferente, quien es tonto ya está engañado, ¿para que volver a repetirle lo mismo si ya está convencido? Y el que es más listo no se va a dejar engañar con esas chiquilladas tipo: "los rusos han tirado una bomba y han matado a una mujer y un niño". En fin.



*los montajes son contra la poblacion de los paises occidentales, no contra los rusos*

asi evitan un movimiento de contestacion social contra la guerra , como en 2003 contra la guerra de Irak o en los años 70 contra la guerra del Vietman

evidentemente la democracia no existe porque la gente no quiere guerra, si le dieran a elegir con toda la informacion verdadera votaria que NO, solo necesitan la guerra una minoria de oligarcas que se benefician de la guerra y no mandan a sus hijos a morir

* por eso tienen que montar una Operacion Psicologica CONTRA LA PROPIA POBLACION*

o es que te crees que las Unidades de Guerra Psicologica de los paises de la OTAN trabajan para convencer de algo al publico ruso ??

*trabajan para controlar y manipular lo que se dice en los medios de SUS PROPIOS PAISES dado que la clase dominante considera al pueblo enemigos de sus propios intereses*


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


>




Esa es el ataque bueno, cuando llegue el ataque al aeródromo de Izmail, faltará menos para ir hacia Odessa....no será antes de Junio


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)

Madre miaaaa y este es secretario general del Partido Comunista de España, Secretaría de Estado para la Agenda 2030


----------



## ATDTn (22 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Zelensky no es nazi. Será un cínico nivel Dios, y se apoyará en quien sea y lo que sea. Pero ni él directamente, ni su círculo más próximo son nazis.
> Eso sí, comparten (aunque lo interpretan de otra manera), el proyecto político de un estado nación de base étnica (cultural en este caso), y no un mero estado administración territorial.
> Por lo tanto, cada nazi muerto, es un obstáculo menos para el zelenskysmo.



Es peor que ellos.
Un cobarde que sin mojarse directamente ha hecho mucho más daño.


----------



## El Mercader (22 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> ¿Quién se anima a indagar los inputs que aparecen en los documentos relativos a los biolabs publicados por las autoridades rusas?. Si alguien se anima que confirme y nos repartimos el trabajo. Hay tarea.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



César Vidal está en ello y ha publicado un par de especiales.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (22 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> César Vidal está en ello y ha publicado un par de especiales.




Primera noticia. Gracias por comentarlo.

¿Link?


----------



## bubibartra (22 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> La opinión pública de Occidente no manda nada, ni cuando vota, a ver si hay referendums de ingreso en la OTAN de Suecia o Finlandia. No os enteráis que esto lleva decidido hace tiempo. Ucrania es el país que pone los muertos y otros por detrás recogen. Aparte que Ucrania lleva infiltrada por la OTAN desde el 2014. Se tomará el Donbass y Rusia dará por acabada la guerra, y en ese momento entrarán tanques Ucranianos para volver a invadirlo.



Hasta que aparece una le Pen y todo son lloros...y que conste que esta vez no pero si siguen así a la próxima la tenemos en el Eliseo....


----------



## Cga (22 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pequeña corrección, creció mucho hasta 2013 / 2014, momento en el que, desde entonces, se ha estancado su crecimiento, pero vamos, que también ese mucho....se debe tener en cuenta el principio de esa subida, que era desde los infiernos
> Ahora podemos discutir a qué se debe, si es debido a las sanciones que recibieron a raíz de la anexión de Crimea o no, pero lo cierto es que las medidas intervencionistas se han ido sucediendo a raíz de eso
> Es que no veo como Rusia puede ser un ejemplo económico de nada como los fanputins del foro tanto berrean, de verdad, no puedo verlo....¿Es eso lo que les gustaría que tuviéramos en España? Un sistema así? en serio?



A ver, que yo no soy fanputin xd! Solo leí que con Putin Rusia se había estancado y saque los datos en que se ve que desde la llegada de Putin se ha multiplicado por 10. Na más, coño.
Es que siempre acabáis en lo mismo, llamado prorruso a cualquiera que dice algo que no sea llamarle diablo.
Es un hartazgo


----------



## ATDTn (22 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Yoli tiene de comunista lo mismo que Trump.
> 
> --------------
> 
> Alguien creo que Arraki puso un mapa que parecia bueno de las lineas del frente, pero no lo localizo. Podeis enlazar mapas, alguno de los que seguir ha desaparecido y cada vez es más dificil seguimiento real del como van las cosas.



Pues tiene a muchos engañados.


----------



## willbeend (22 Abr 2022)

La frase final es la mas emotiva, lo hubiera bordado añadiendole "... y sean felices"

Que coman mierda y sean felices.


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)

*Rusia reconoce que su plan es controlar el Donbás y unirlo con Crimea hasta Transnistria.  









Rusia reconoce que su plan es controlar el Donbás y unirlo con Crimea hasta Transnistria


El comandante ruso Rustam Minnekayev ha afirmado que tratan de unir la península anexionada ilegalmente con la región separatista mediante un corredor. También señala al estado independiente de Moldavia.




www.huffingtonpost.es




*


----------



## El Mercader (22 Abr 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> La frase final es la mas emotiva, lo hubiera bordado añadiendole "... y sean felices"
> 
> Que coman mierda y sean felices.



Pero estamos parando a Putin!!!!!


----------



## mecaweto (22 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Rusia reconoce que su plan es controlar el Donbás y unirlo con Crimea hasta Transnistria.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buen plan, yo haria lo mismo.


----------



## ATDTn (22 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Yolanda la Fea es una charo insufrible, es público y notorio que acabara en el PSOE de cabeza de lista en cuanto Ken se vaya a la Comisión Uropeda al cargo que le está esperando por sus inestimables servicios prestados, ella echará culo en la oposición en la legislatura del Chapo Feijoo.



Hay que decirlo más.
Otro mamarracho a la UE.
Puertas giratorias UE.
Luego irá Yoli.


----------



## mazuste (22 Abr 2022)

La operación militar especial de Rusia en Ucrania tiene como objetivo la desmilitarización
y desnazificación del país, y Moscú se asegurará de que el país tenga un estatus no nuclear
y neutral, 
embajador ruso en Estados Unidos, Anatoly Antonov.
https://tass.com/politics/1441381


----------



## cryfar74 (22 Abr 2022)

Migratory birds of mass destruction - Indian Punchline

*Aves migratorias de destrucción masiva*
*




El albatros, famosa ave migratoria, es también agapornis. Es conocido por ser monógamo, formando un vínculo a largo plazo con una pareja que rara vez se rompe. Las parejas apareadas nunca se separan hasta que un pájaro muere. *

El Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU celebró un evento extraordinario el 6 de abril bajo la rúbrica Reunión de Fórmula Arria sobre Seguridad Biológica con respecto a las actividades biológicas en países como Ucrania. Como era de esperar, los representantes de EE. UU. y el Reino Unido no se presentaron en el evento y los medios de comunicación occidentales también bloquearon los procedimientos. Pero eso no resta valor al profundo significado de lo que ocurrió.

El punto culminante de las sesiones del Consejo de Seguridad, que duró más de dos horas, fue la revelación del general Igor Kirillov, jefe de las Fuerzas de Defensa Radiológica, Química y Biológica de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas, de que Washington está creando laboratorios biológicos en diferentes países y conectándolos a un sistema unificado. sistema.

Dijo que Estados Unidos ha gastado más de 5.000 millones de dólares en programas biológicos militares desde 2005 y detalló que solo en los territorios fronterizos con Rusia y China, se han modernizado unas 60 instalaciones durante este período. La red ucraniana de laboratorios está diseñada para realizar investigaciones y monitorear la situación biológica y consta de 30 instalaciones en 14 lugares poblados.
Los materiales altamente sensibles de los laboratorios biológicos ucranianos se exportaron a los EE. UU. a principios de febrero, justo antes de que comenzara la operación especial rusa, y se ordenó la destrucción del resto para que no cayera en manos rusas. Pero el encubrimiento solo tuvo un éxito parcial. De hecho, Rusia está en posesión de pruebas altamente incriminatorias.

Anteriormente también, Rusia había publicado una serie de documentos relacionados con las actividades militares biológicas del Pentágono, que apuntaban hacia un proyecto mundial para establecer laboratorios biológicos en países rivales con el objetivo de desarrollar armas virales dirigidas contra esos países.

Las actas de la conferencia del Consejo de Seguridad del 6 de abril son de dominio público y accesibles. Vea el video a continuación:



Rusia ha hecho acusaciones específicas, señalando con el dedo a:

financiación del Pentágono para los laboratorios biológicos en Ucrania;
Ubicación de estos laboratorios biológicos (no solo en Ucrania sino en 36 países de todo el mundo);
Enfermedades y epidemias sobre las que se está investigando, centrándose en los medios para su liberación, los países donde se están probando (incluso sin el conocimiento de los gobiernos de estos países); y por supuesto,
Experimentos relacionados con el coronavirus (y los murciélagos utilizados para transmitir este virus).
Sin embargo, EE. UU. hasta ahora se ha negado rotundamente a aceptar cualquier supervisión y verificación de tales pruebas incriminatorias y ha obstruido la demanda de un mecanismo de verificación. Es poco probable que EE. UU. permita un proceso de verificación internacional que tenga el potencial de exponerlo como perpetrador de crímenes contra la humanidad, aunque existen marcos apropiados, incluida la Convención de Armas Biológicas (BWC) y la ONU, para escuchar las aclaraciones de el país en cuestión de manera justa e imparcial.

Un "descubrimiento" alucinante con el que se toparon las fuerzas rusas en Ucrania es el uso de pájaros numerados por parte de los laboratorios financiados por el Pentágono. Esto casi sale de la ciencia ficción y Sir Alfred Hitchcock podría haber hecho una película épica donde el engaño se mezcla con la inocencia y la crueldad del hombre con la naturaleza se vuelve insoportablemente grotesca. El proyecto funciona así:
Para empezar, el Pentágono accede a los datos científicos disponibles con ambientalistas y zoólogos tras estudiar la migración de las aves y observarlas a lo largo de las estaciones, relacionando el camino que estas aves siguen cada año en su viaje estacional de un país a otro e incluso de un continente a otro.

A partir de estos datos se capturan grupos de aves migratorias, se digitalizan y se les adhieren cápsulas de gérmenes que portan un chip para ser controlados a través de computadoras. Luego, las aves son liberadas a la bandada de aves migratorias en aquellos países objetivo hacia los cuales la inteligencia estadounidense tiene intenciones malévolas.

Por supuesto, estas aves migratorias viajan grandes distancias. Se sabe que el albatros errante, por ejemplo, migra al menos 8500 km hacia el este a través del Pacífico Sur hasta la costa de América del Sur, y muchos albatros tímidos migran hacia el oeste a través del Océano Índico hasta la costa de Sudáfrica.

Durante el largo vuelo de las aves que han sido digitalizadas en los biolaboratorios del Pentágono, su movimiento es monitoreado paso a paso por medio de satélites y se determinan las ubicaciones exactas. La idea es que si la Administración Biden (o la CIA) tiene el requisito de infligir daño, por ejemplo, a Rusia o China (o India), el chip se destruye cuando el pájaro está en sus cielos. 
En pocas palabras, mata al pájaro portador de la epidemia. Tristemente, mi mente vuelve a la novela del autor estadounidense Harper Lee _Matar a un ruiseñor ,_ la inquietante historia de la inocencia destruida por el mal.
Para volver a la realidad, una vez que se mata al ave “digitalizada” y se libera la cápsula de gérmenes que porta, la enfermedad se propaga en el país “X” o “Y”. Se convierte en un método altamente rentable de dañar a un país enemigo sin necesidad de guerra, golpe de estado o revolución de color.

Los rusos han hecho la impactante afirmación de que en realidad están en posesión de tales aves migratorias digitalizadas en los laboratorios biológicos del Pentágono.

El derecho internacional prohíbe expresamente la numeración de las aves migratorias porque surcan libremente el cielo azul y el aire de otros países. Al suministrarles gérmenes, estas aves se convierten en armas de destrucción masiva. ¡Qué ingenio humano! Pero Estados Unidos disfruta de total inmunidad frente al derecho internacional.

La conclusión es que solo la inteligencia de los EE. UU., y el presidente Biden, tal vez, si recuerda, sabrían dónde todos los humanos han sido infectados en lo que va de este siglo por las Aves de Destrucción Masiva. ¿Fue el ébola que devastó África un caso de prueba y un precursor de lo que vendría?

¿Qué pasa con Covid-19, que se sabe que se originó en laboratorios financiados que fueron administrados por los EE. UU.? Es muy probable que EE. UU. haya utilizado aves migratorias para matar a ciudadanos chinos. Claramente, Estados Unidos, en su desesperación por revertir su declive global, está haciendo todo lo posible para restaurar su hegemonía en un orden mundial que avanza inexorablemente hacia la multipolaridad.


----------



## dabuti (22 Abr 2022)

A algún país del este en guerra, sin mar en breve, se le está quedando una cara Bolivia que tira para atrás.


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)

*La Casa Blanca asegura que Europa está decidida a cerrar las exportaciones energéticas rusas*
Un alto asesor de la* Casa Blanca *ha aseguradoeste viernes que confía en que Europa está decidida a cerrar o restringir aún más las exportaciones rusas de petróleo y gas restantes a medida que se prolonga la guerra de Moscú en Ucrania. "Confío en que Europa está recibiendo el mensaje y están decididos a cerrar esta última fuente de ingresos por exportaciones", ha dicho Daleep Singh, asesor adjunto de seguridad nacional de la Casa Blanca, en una entrevista con CNN.

Las exportaciones de petróleo son la principal fuente de divisas del Kremlin y muchos dentro de la Unión Europea han pedido el fin de los pagos de petróleo porque financian efectivamente la guerra de Rusia en Ucrania.


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Vox quiere declarar a Putin persona 'non grata' en Madrid*
> 
> El *portavoz de Vox en el Ayuntamiento de Madrid, Javier Ortega Smith,* quiere declarar al presidente ruso,* Vladimir Putin, persona 'non grata' *en la capital.
> 
> ...



Bueno, los cejijuntos dejan claro que pertenecen al bando satanista, bueno es saberlo.


----------



## ATDTn (22 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿ Le habrán avisado al Antonio que Ucrania *no tiene puertos libres hoy día* ?  (Odessa está inaccesible por el bloqueo ruso, además no pueden ingresar buques con carga militar).
> 
> ¿A dónde enviará el buque?
> 
> ...



El buque va a pasearse, a la foto.
Vaya panda de gobierno de gilipollas


----------



## Simo Hayha (22 Abr 2022)

Desnazificando, que es gerundio


----------



## El Mercader (22 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Francamente es la primera vez que leo en este hilo que el objetivo de esta guerra es arruinar Alemania. En todo caso, discrepo totalmente, el objetivo de esta guerra es joder a Rusia, incluso cortando el gas a Alemania quieren joder a Rusia, aunque obviamente también joderían a Alemania y otros países europeos. Digo un poco lo mismo que dije con los montajes, Europa ya es un vasallo de EEUU, especialmente lo es Alemania, no hace falta someterla más pues ya lo está.



Te cuento:

1) La unión europea tiene una balanza de pagos favorable de 4 a 1 respecto a Estados Unidos. Luego la UE es un competidor comercial de Estados Unidos.

Yo mismo vivo en Estados Unidos, y si te das un paseo por la calle solo verás maquinaria alemana trabajando en las obras (Krupp). Lo mismo si vas a un hospital: Solo verás máquinas de Siemens. En los hogares americanos de pasta la gente tiene un BMW o un Mercedes y electrodomésticos de Bosh o Mielé: Date una vuelta por Manhattan. Los supermercados americanos están petados de aceite italiano, queso francés, vino francés, embutido alemán, etc.

2) La unión Europa es (era) el principal cliente de Rusia: Si jodes a la UE, de paso jodes a Rusia.

3) La Unión Europea es el principal cliente de China: Importa unos 800.000 millones de euros en productos. Luego si jodes a la UE, de paso jodes a China.

4) Una Europa arruinada y sin industria propia obliga a la misma a comprar todo a los "aliados" es decir: USA.

Estados Unidos ya va a ser el principal proveedor de energía de la UE y *con las futuras sanciones que se preparan contra China*, será el principal suministrador de maquinaria y de productos de consumo de la Unión Europea: Un mercado de 400 millones de personas.

¿Ves por donde van los tiros?


----------



## Simo Hayha (22 Abr 2022)

Por si no se habían enterado, aun hay más


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

Es posible que tras una operación especial en Ucrania se forme un distrito federal de Crimea en el que sus residentes sean ciudadanos de los territorios liberados⚡, declaró a RIA Novosti el diputado de la Duma Estatal Dmitry Belik

t.me/boris_rozhin/44334


----------



## Simo Hayha (22 Abr 2022)

Es el cochinorruso un ejército de subnormales, o de retrasaos


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

El Estado Mayor de las AFU afirma que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han ocupado el pueblo de Lozovoye, al este de Izyum.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44335


----------



## El_Suave (22 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Francamente es la primera vez que leo en este hilo que el objetivo de esta guerra es arruinar Alemania. En todo caso, discrepo totalmente, el objetivo de esta guerra es joder a Rusia, incluso cortando el gas a Alemania quieren joder a Rusia, aunque obviamente también joderían a Alemania y otros países europeos. Digo un poco lo mismo que dije con los montajes, Europa ya es un vasallo de EEUU, especialmente lo es Alemania, no hace falta someterla más pues ya lo está.



Es que además la élite que ha montado esta guerra, como bien dices contra Rusia, es una élite anglo-germánica.


----------



## crocodile (22 Abr 2022)

Parece que la cosa va tomando forma.
Los territorios liberados del sur formarán parte de un nuevo distrito de Crimea ampliado.

⚡El Distrito Federal de Crimea puede formarse después de una operación especial en Ucrania, los ciudadanos de los territorios liberados se convertirán en sus residentes, dijo el diputado de la Duma Estatal Dmitry Belik a RIA Novosti


----------



## kikepm (22 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> *trabajan para controlar y manipular lo que se dice en los medios de SUS PROPIOS PAISES dado que la clase dominante considera al pueblo enemigos de sus propios intereses*



Teniendo en cuenta que llevamos dos años de terror, mentiras, coacciones, violencia y propaganda dirigidas por las élites políticas y sus aparatos de control estatales, creo que puedo decir sin ningún tipo de remordimiento que vería con muy buenos ojos si cualquier persona se tomara la justicia por su mano y liquidara a estas élites y a políticos, culpables de esta cantidad infinita de dolor y maldad.

Nunca jamás van a pagar por sus actos criminales, pero si hubiera un mundo justo, todos estos serían liquidados sin contemplaciones.


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)

​
Los aliados ya le han dejado claro a Rusia que va a tener cero ganancias territoriales, cero....Por eso están mandando artillería a cascoporro, por si en el hipotético caso de que pueda llegar a conquistar esas tierras jamás pueda mantenerlas.
Las sanciones por supuesto seguirán y los rusos disfrutarán de una maravillosa korea del norte o autos tan actualizados como los cubanos


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

Otro "patriota confundido", Galkin, donará el dinero que recaude en Israel para ayudar a Ucrania.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44336

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## amcxxl (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Mercader (22 Abr 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que llevamos dos años de terror, mentiras, coacciones, violencia y propaganda dirigidas por las élites políticas y sus aparatos de control estatales, creo que puedo decir sin ningún tipo de remordimiento que vería con muy buenos ojos si cualquier persona se tomara la justicia por su mano y liquidara a estas élites y a políticos, culpables de esta cantidad infinita de dolor y maldad.
> 
> Nunca jamás van a pagar por sus actos criminales, pero si hubiera un mundo justo, todos estos serían liquidados sin contemplaciones.



No te vas a poder acercar ni a 10 kilómetros de los que controlan el cotarro.


----------



## mazuste (22 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Francamente es la primera vez que leo en este hilo que el objetivo de esta guerra es arruinar Alemania. En todo caso, discrepo totalmente, el objetivo de esta guerra es joder a Rusia, incluso cortando el gas a Alemania quieren joder a Rusia, aunque obviamente también joderían a Alemania y otros países europeos. Digo un poco lo mismo que dije con los montajes, Europa ya es un vasallo de EEUU, especialmente lo es Alemania, no hace falta someterla más pues ya lo está.



Pues claro, joder al enemigo principal: Rusia (hasta el último ucraniano y después, europeo).
Y exprimir al competidor (Europa, en este caso), sino ¿por qué cree usted que el PMI manufacturero
está creciendo en EEUU y bajando en Europa? En las crisis sistémicas, la concentración del capital
canibaliza al capital periferico. 
Eso es lo que estamos viendo.
Saludos.


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

Hay informes de que el ejército del LNR ha expulsado a las fuerzas armadas ucranianas de Novotoshkivske. Estamos a la espera de la confirmación del vídeo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44338


----------



## Simo Hayha (22 Abr 2022)

Artillería de precisión ucrania desmilitariza tanques retardorrusos


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

"Reuters informa de que, a pesar de las gestiones oficiales que rechazan la compra de gas ruso a cambio de rublos, los documentos de la Comisión Europea permiten la posibilidad de comprar gas ruso bajo el esquema anunciado por Putin cuando anunció que el gas sólo se vendería a cambio de rublos. Hungría y Serbia han acordado oficialmente un plan de este tipo. Los demás están a la espera de la respuesta de Bruselas, ya que anteriormente se dijo que la compra de gas bajo este esquema violaría directamente las sanciones. Europa está presionada por el tiempo, ya que los primeros pagos de gas deben realizarse a finales de abril, mientras que Moscú ya ha dejado claro que sólo venderá gas según su propio esquema.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44339


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (22 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Cosas chulísimas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1033840



Muy lamentable, pero lo cierto es que los mama pollas del PP no ofrecen mucho más que más ladrillo y subida de impuestos como ya hizo el rajao. Critica el conjunto y no dejes puertas falsas abiertas en base a los falsoliberales del partido condenado en varias ocasiones por corrupción e incluso por organización criminal denominado PP, a fin de no engañar al personal.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Abr 2022)

Bueno, lo de pagar en rublos poco a poco…
EU sees way to pay for Russian gas without breaching sanctions


----------



## Bimbo (22 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Parece que la cosa va tomando forma.
> Los territorios liberados del sur formarán parte de un nuevo distrito de Crimea ampliado.
> 
> ⚡El Distrito Federal de Crimea puede formarse después de una operación especial en Ucrania, los ciudadanos de los territorios liberados se convertirán en sus residentes, dijo el diputado de la Duma Estatal Dmitry Belik a RIA Novosti



La Gran Crimea


----------



## kikepm (22 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No te vas a poder acercar ni a 10 kilómetros de los que controlan el cotarro.



Claro, de eso se trata exactamente. Los CFSE les protegen a ellos de la sociedad civil, a la que desprecian y subyugan bajo su bota.

Son criminales, que merecen un castigo ejemplar.

Pienso que en realidad forzar a la sociedad como lo han hecho, bien, han obtenido una clara victoria de lo que pueden hacer, el 90% de nuestros conciudadanos son borregos sin muchos más matices, nuestros padres, hermanos, nuestros amigos, todos los que nos rodean son subnormales sin el más mínimo atisbo de pensamiento independiente y crítico, como digo han obtenido una gran victoria, aparentemente.

La cantidad de gente que ahora odia el sistema de una forma inconcebible hace unos años ha pasado de unos pocos testimoniales a un porcentaje significativo.

Ahora más que nunca deberían esconderse tras sus perros.


----------



## El_Suave (22 Abr 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> Hasta que aparece una le Pen y todo son lloros...y que conste que esta vez no pero si siguen así a la próxima la tenemos en el Eliseo....



Pero que coño lloros, lloros tan propagandísticos y falsos como todo el resto de mentiras con los que os bombardean a todas horas los medios de desinformación.

Sí, sí, lloros tan amargos y desesperados como los de la oligarquía española del IBEX 35 ante la irrupción de VOX.

Ahora a aplaudir con las orejas lo llaman llorar.


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

El 26 de abril, el Secretario General de la ONU llegará a Moscú.
Habrá mucha cháchara pacificadora, pero no se espera nada sustancial, debido a la insignificante capacidad del Secretario General de la ONU para influir en los procesos clave.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44341


----------



## Simo Hayha (22 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Rusia reconoce que su plan es controlar el Donbás y unirlo con Crimea hasta Transnistria. *



También Hitler tenía un plan, luego te dan unas ostias bien dadas y te lo replanteas, como en el cerco de Kiev


----------



## Botones Sacarino (22 Abr 2022)

Un nuevo intento de avance de los ruskis hacia Jarkov fue aplastado por el ejército y milicias ucranianas. Los drones han corroborado que hay docenas de KIA´s rusos y vehículos destruídos, muchos de ellos por la artillería de 122 mm, y todavía no han llegado los Scalibur de 155mm de EEUU que cuando lleguen puede ser la fiesta total, tienen un error de 3 metros a 35 kilómetros. Los ruskis han avanzado algo en Donestk, pero han perdido mucho terreno al sureste de Jarkov.

Creo que donde Ucrania debe golpear es en la cabeza de puente de Kherson y Mykoliav, más si cabe después de las declaraciones de que quieren llegar a Transnistria, sino lo hacen supongo que es porque no tienen músculo para hacerlo tampoco.


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

Informe de nuestro corresponsal desde Mariupol

Nuestra corresponsal @anna_news se acercó a los edificios de la planta Azovstal ocupados por neonazis del llamado Azov.

Nuestros combatientes tienen rodeados a los militantes y eliminan a los que intentan escapar.

Más información en nuestro reportaje exclusivo @ThisisfactZ

t.me/anna_news/29318


----------



## Simo Hayha (22 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> También Hitler tenía un plan, luego te dan unas ostias bien dadas y te lo replanteas, como en el cerco de Kiev



En cualquier los cochinorrusos pretenden expandir su territorio de forma no-imperialista. Ellos son especiales, mejores, no como los otros imperialistas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Estado Mayor de las AFU afirma que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han ocupado el pueblo de Lozovoye, al este de Izyum.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/44335
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1033875



Supongo que no tardarán las noticias sobre Barenkovo y Slavyansk


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)

*La Abogacía española pide colaboración a letrados en la recogida de pruebas de crímenes de guerra cometidos en Ucrania.*
La Abogacía española ha pedido a los letrados que colaboren con el mecanismo que puso en marcha para la recogida de pruebas de *crímenes de guerra* cometidos por *Rusia *en *Ucrania *con la intención de remitirlas a la Corte Penal Internacional.

La petición ha tenido lugar en el marco de las XXX Jornadas de Extranjerías celebradas este jueves y viernes en Granada, donde se ha aprobado una declaración que ha leído el presidente de la subcomisión de Extranjería del Consejo General de la Abogacía, Blas Jesús Imbroda. Según el texto, la iniciativa "supone una contribución de la Abogacía a la defensa del derecho internacional humanitario".


----------



## dabuti (22 Abr 2022)

You Tube borra la entrevista de Graham a un mercenario anglo.


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

Como parte de un nuevo proyecto benéfico para ayudar al Pentágono a "encontrar el Javaline" publicamos otro lote de armas perdidas por los militares ucranianos en algún lugar de los campos de Izyum.

Los números de serie están presentes, lo que puede ayudar significativamente a los propietarios a encontrar a los responsables de la pérdida. Para la inscripción "Confidencial. Información de seguridad nacional" sobre uno de los MANPADS Stinger, no te preocupes, no se lo diremos a nadie, ¡lo juro!

t.me/anna_news/29308


----------



## mazuste (22 Abr 2022)

*",,,El ejército ucraniano, al igual que el ruso, depende del ferrocarril para todos los suministros masivos 
de larga distancia, ya que ambos tienen relativamente pocos camiones logísticos.*
_*
Estados Unidos y otros países han dicho que darían a Ucrania docenas de cañones de artillería remolcados
de 155 mm y decenas de miles de proyectiles con ellos. Los cañones estadounidenses vienen con un camión 
cada uno para remolcar el arma.

Todo esto es manejable hasta ahora, pero ahora veamos la logística (sin ferrocarriles). Un proyectil de 155 mm 
más la pólvora necesaria para dispararlo pesa unos 50 kilogramos. Un camión militar de tres ejes puede transportar
7,5 toneladas métricas o 150 proyectiles. Eso es más o menos lo que disparan uno o quizás dos cañones un buen día.

La distancia desde la frontera ucraniana con Polonia hasta el frente del Donbás es de unos 1.200 kilómetros (~800 millas). 
Eso supone al menos dos días de viaje con un camión. Por lo tanto, los suministros diarios para un cañón en la línea 
del frente requerirán tráfico constante de al menos 6 camiones + todo el combustible necesario para hacerlos funcionar. 
Si se añade mantenimiento y tiempo de carga/descarga, se necesitan más camiones. Ahora multiplique eso con el número 
de cañones que se supone que deben llegar. 
*_
*Esto se está convirtiendo rápidamente en una enorme operación de transporte con muchos camiones que Ucrania no tiene. 
Entonces, ¿cómo va a llevar todos esos proyectiles a la línea del frente? No lo hará..."
MoA - Ukraine - Gonzalo Lira, War Aims, Railway Supplies And Incoming Fire*


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

Los Países Bajos suministrarán a Ucrania obuses PzH 2000 de calibre 155 mm con un alcance de 40-50 km.

El ejército holandés cuenta con un total de 54 PzH 2000 en su arsenal
Son la artillería más pesada de las Fuerzas Armadas holandesas. Todavía no se sabe cuántos de ellos serán enviados a Ucrania.

El entrenamiento de los militares ucranianos en el uso de las armas alemanas tendrá lugar en Alemania o Polonia.

t.me/epoddubny/10001


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Abr 2022)

Poco a poco, y sin pausa, y bueno con musiquilla militar de fondo…


----------



## cryfar74 (22 Abr 2022)

MoA - Ukraine - Gonzalo Lira, War Aims, Railway Supplies And Incoming Fire

*Ucrania: Gonzalo Lira, objetivos de guerra, suministros ferroviarios y fuego entrante*
1. Gonzalo Lira está vivo

Lira había sido arrestada el 15 de abril por la SBU, la Gestapo ucraniana, pero ahora se encuentra en un lugar privado en Kharkov bajo una especie de arresto domiciliario. No se le permite salir de la ciudad. Parece que la atención pública que ha captado el caso ha ayudado a contener el lado más desagradable de las autoridades ucranianas. Anoche Alex Christoforou de _The Duran_ publicó una breve video charla con Gonzalo Lira (vid).

2. Los objetivos de guerra de Rusia

En una charla en una reunión de la industria de defensa, el general de división Rustam Minnekaev, subcomandante del Distrito Militar Central, nombró áreas de Ucrania que Rusia quiere asegurar (traducción automática):



> "Desde el comienzo de la segunda fase de la operación especial, ya comenzó, literalmente hace dos días, una de las tareas del ejército ruso es establecer el control total sobre el Donbass y el sur de Ucrania", dijo.
> ...
> "Esto (control sobre Donbass - nota TASS) proporcionará un corredor terrestre a Crimea, así como influirá en las instalaciones vitales de las [fuerzas militares] ucranianas, puertos del Mar Negro a través de los cuales se entregan productos agrícolas y metalúrgicos a [otros] países", dijo el comandante adjunto.
> "El control sobre el sur de Ucrania es otra salida a [Transnistria], donde también hay hechos de opresión de la población de habla rusa. Aparentemente, ahora estamos en guerra con todo el mundo, como lo fue en la Gran Guerra Patriótica. , toda Europa, todo el mundo estaba contra nosotros. Y ahora lo mismo, nunca les gustó Rusia”, agregó.



El embajador ruso en los EE. UU. volvió a mencionar los objetivos políticos :



> La operación militar especial de Rusia en Ucrania tiene como objetivo la desmilitarización y desnazificación del país, y Moscú se asegurará de que el país tenga un *estatus no nuclear y neutral* , dijo el jueves el embajador ruso en Estados Unidos, Anatoly Antonov.



3. Suministros militares

Ayer, Rusia atacó cuatro cruces ferroviarios sobre el río Dnjepr. Uno en la región de Zaporozhye y tres en el área de Dnepropetrovsk.






más grande
Esto aísla a las tropas ucranianas en el frente de Donbas al este del río de todos los suministros a gran escala.






más grande
El ejército ucraniano, como el de Rusia, depende de los ferrocarriles para todos los suministros masivos de larga distancia, ya que ambos tienen relativamente pocos camiones logísticos.

Estados Unidos y otros han dicho que le darían a Ucrania docenas de cañones de artillería remolcados de 155 mm y decenas de miles de proyectiles con ellos. Los cañones estadounidenses vienen con un camión cada uno para remolcar el arma.

Todo eso es manejable hasta ahora, pero ahora veamos la logística (especialmente sin ferrocarriles). Un proyectil de 155 mm más la pólvora necesaria para dispararlo pesa unos 50 kilogramos. Un camión militar de tres ejes puede transportar 7,5 toneladas métricas o 150 proyectiles. Eso es lo que una o quizás dos armas dispararán en un buen día.

La distancia desde la frontera de Ucrania con Polonia hasta el frente de Donbas es de unos 1.200 kilómetros (~800 millas). Eso es por lo menos un viaje de dos días con un camión. Por lo tanto, los suministros diarios para un arma en la línea del frente requerirán un tráfico constante de al menos 6 camiones más todo el combustible necesario para hacerlos funcionar. Agregar mantenimiento y tiempo de carga/descarga significa aún más camiones. Ahora multiplique eso con la cantidad de armas que se supone que deben entrar. 

Esto se está convirtiendo muy rápidamente en una gran operación de transporte con muchos camiones que Ucrania no tiene. Entonces, ¿cómo hará que todos esos proyectiles lleguen al frente? no lo hará

4. Operaciones actuales

Desde el lanzamiento de la fase dos de su operación, el ejército ruso no ha iniciado ninguna ofensiva mayor, pero ha aumentado su fuego de artillería en la línea del frente. Aquí hay una parte de la 'lista de golpes' de la sesión informativa del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia de esta mañana :



> Los misiles de largo alcance de alta precisión Kalibr destruyeron hasta un batallón de personal enemigo con armas y equipo militar cerca de la estación de tren Miliorativnoe.
> Los misiles aéreos de alta precisión de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas alcanzaron 3 activos militares de Ucrania.
> ...
> La aviación operacional-táctica de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas golpeó 58 activos militares de Ucrania. Entre ellos: 4 puestos de mando, 3 depósitos de combustible y 51 áreas de concentración de mano de obra y equipo militar ucranianos.
> Tropas de misiles y artillería realizaron *1.285 misiones de disparo* durante la noche. Destruido: 9 depósitos de combustible, 37 puestos de mando. *Se atacaron 1.221 puntos fuertes, áreas de mano de obra y equipo militar del enemigo* .



Una misión de disparo de artillería generalmente incluye múltiples armas (a menudo 6) y múltiples proyectiles (3 a 10) disparados por arma. Este fuego de artillería entrante constante será extremadamente desmoralizador (y mortal) para las tropas ucranianas en el frente. (Solo he experimentado un ataque de artillería, durante el entrenamiento de oficiales y en un búnker seguro. Todavía fue extremadamente violento. Algunos de nosotros literalmente nos mojamos los pantalones).

Los soldados ucranianos solo pueden atrincherarse, mantener la cabeza baja y esperar no recibir un golpe directo. Su artillería se ha ido. No les queda forma de responder al fuego. Después de unos días de esto, las tropas rusas podrán enrollarlos con pocas dificultades.


----------



## mazuste (22 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El 26 de abril, el Secretario General de la ONU llegará a Moscú.
> Habrá mucha cháchara pacificadora, pero no se espera nada sustancial, debido a la insignificante capacidad del Secretario General de la ONU para influir en los procesos clave.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/44341



Pasa que ya no tienen ningún "bombero" serio para apagar la ira de Moscovia...


----------



## El Mercader (22 Abr 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Claro, de eso se trata exactamente. Los CFSE les protegen a ellos de la sociedad civil, a la que desprecian y subyugan bajo su bota.
> 
> Son criminales, que merecen un castigo ejemplar.
> 
> ...



Solo puedes intervenir en tu parcela privada, es decir: Tomar acciones individuales como no consumir o no comprar acciones de las empresas que están detrás de todo esto.

Ahora mismo con las redes sociales, con el control digital y los mass-media, las elites saben perfectamente cómo dirigir a la opinión pública de un sitio a otro. Saben perfectamente cómo piensa la mayoría y crean psi-ops para mandar a la masa al pensamiento único: Las revoluciones están pasadas de moda en occidente. Un buen amigo me dijo: Desgraciadamente la única revolución que hoy en día practica la gente es la islámica: Gente que de un bombazo salta por los aires para cargarse lo que a ellos no les gusta.

Solo la destrucción de internet, de las redes sociales y la creación de un pensamiento crítico liberaría a la gente del yugo de las elites. Han hackeado el cerebro de la gente: Por eso yo no tengo Twitter, ni facebook, ni tik-tok ni ninguna mierda de esas.


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

Una gran entrevista con un alto oficial del Mando de las Fuerzas de Operaciones Especiales de las AFU que ya había ido a Rusia durante el SSO.
En su línea de trabajo, este militar ucraniano se dedicaba a operaciones de información-psicológica (léase: uno de los engranajes importantes del mecanismo de la IPSO).
En consecuencia, como portador de información clasificada, cuenta muchas cosas interesantes.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44342

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## lasoziedad (22 Abr 2022)

*Podemos critica a Borrell, que la Unión Europea envíe armas a Ucrania y que se aliente el fervor belicista*

La *secretaria del área internacional de Podemos, Idioia Villanueva*, ha advertido de que la *única estrategia* de la Unión Europea (UE) ante la guerra de Ucrania *no puede ser el "envío de armas" *y *"alentar el fervor belicista"* y ha *criticado* al jefe de la diplomacia comunitaria, *Josep Borrell*, por decir que *la guerra se "gana en el campo de batalla".*

Mientras, *su homólogo en IU, Jon Rodríguez*, ha censurado que la *estrategia comunitaria sea ahora una "UE de la guerra" para hacer "seguidismo" de Estados Unidos y un "apéndice la OTAN*" sin cuestionar los efectos que esto pueda tener.

*"Más armamento, 200 toneladas en nuestro caso, cero diplomacia"*, ha proclamado durante su intervención en la conferencia europea por la paz, organizada por Podemos este viernes, y en referencia al anuncio que hizo ayer el presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, durante su visita a Kiev, la capital ucraniana.


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (22 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Supongo que no tardarán las noticias sobre Barenkovo y Slavyansk



Lozovoye fue ocupado hace una semana o mas

cuando el Ministerio anuncia algo concreto es mucho despues, cuando ya se esta estableciendo una administracion politico-militar

la vanguardia esta mucho mas adelante

de todos modos tienen el problema del rio Severski Donetsk, solo lo han pasado por Izyum y deben de estar cerca de Barenkovo y Slaviansk por la retaguardia

en los demas sitios solo podran llegar al limite del rio, para sobrepasarlo hay que montar una operacion con ingenieros y pontones

la otra alternativa es machacar las fortificaciones de Popasna definitivamente y avanzar desde ahi por la rivera sur del rio


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

Se lanzó un ataque con misiles contra Sloviansk. Los restos capturados por los locales indican que era un Tochka-U.

El ejército ruso no tiene estos misiles en servicio

t.me/sashakots/31638

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)

Antonio Zelenski de postula como nuevo Zar del Donbass


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Abr 2022)

⚡Especialistas de las tropas de ingeniería de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa tomaron el control del arsenal de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con un área de varios cientos de hectáreas y almacenes con miles de toneladas de municiones en la región de Kharkiv

Las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania dejaron un arsenal con una gran cantidad de municiones para artillería de cañón, morteros y sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple, armas de defensa aérea.

En los hangares, además de las municiones de fabricación soviética, se almacenaban minas y proyectiles de fabricación occidental.


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## kikepm (22 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Podemos critica a Borrell, que la Unión Europea envíe armas a Ucrania y que se aliente el fervor belicista*
> 
> La *secretaria del área internacional de Podemos, Idioia Villanueva*, ha advertido de que la *única estrategia* de la Unión Europea (UE) ante la guerra de Ucrania *no puede ser el "envío de armas" *y *"alentar el fervor belicista"* y ha *criticado* al jefe de la diplomacia comunitaria, *Josep Borrell*, por decir que *la guerra se "gana en el campo de batalla".*
> 
> ...



¿Y a que espera Pôdemos para retirar el apoyo parlamentario y hacer caer al gobierno?

No parecen estar muy convencidos, llegan un mes y medio tarde con estas declaraciones.


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

Los reincidentes ucranianos se dispersan por Europa. Fino

Los miembros de las bandas criminales de Kharkiv que fueron liberados en masa de las cárceles para defender Kharkiv resultaron tener otros planes para esta "guerra". Resultó que Pavel Poton -el líder de la OPG POTON de Kharkiv del mismo nombre- se fue a la República Checa.

Así fue cuando Zelensky esperaba un acto heroico de un marginalista, y se fue a beber cerveza checa.

t.me/Soldierline/4166


----------



## No al NOM (22 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1033917



Menuda paliza les han dado a los Ucronazis de Mariupol

AKHMAT SILA


----------



## Baltasar G thang (22 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Solo puedes intervenir en tu parcela privada, es decir: Tomar acciones individuales como no consumir o no comprar acciones de las empresas que están detrás de todo esto.
> 
> Ahora mismo con las redes sociales, con el control digital y los mass-media, las elites saben perfectamente cómo dirigir a la opinión pública de un sitio a otro. Saben perfectamente cómo piensa la mayoría y crean psi-ops para mandar a la masa al pensamiento único: Las revoluciones están pasadas de moda en occidente. Un buen amigo me dijo: Desgraciadamente la única revolución que hoy en día practica la gente es la islámica: Gente que de un bombazo salta por los aires para cargarse lo que a ellos no les gusta.
> 
> Solo la destrucción de internet, de las redes sociales y la creación de un pensamiento crítico liberaría a la gente del yugo de las elites. Han hackeado el cerebro de la gente: Por eso yo no tengo Twitter, ni facebook, ni tik-tok ni ninguna mierda de esas.



la gente nunca tuvo cerebro
nunca, no les hackearon una mierda
a poco que tengas un POCO, solo un poco de amor propio te vas a negar SIEMPRE a aceptar lo que te diga un periodista de mierda, que por definicion es una persona que NO HA ESTUDIADO NADA

¿sabes reparar un calentador de agua? ya eres mas que un periodista
¿lanzas huesos de aceituna a 7 metros y medio? ya eres mas que un periodista
¿tienes estudios de cualquier cosa? ya eres mas que un periodista

que un periodista determine la realidad del resto es el mundo al reves, porque son lo mas bajo de lo mas bajo. Es completamente ilogico. Cualquier persona con un minimo de cerebro y un minimo de amor propio deberia entender algo tan tremendamente BASICO

Y la peña no lo entiende, vivimos rodeados de subhumanos, subhumanos sin voz interior, ni hackeo de cerebros ni pollas: una coleccion de subhumanos es lo que hay


----------



## kikepm (22 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



La noticia no puede ser cierta, yo he calculado por las dimensiones usando google earth que al menos hay 2.330.000 cadáveres.

Y tiro por lo bajo.


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)

Rare Russian modernized BMP-1AM Basurmanin with a 30mm cannon in Kupyansk. I believe they are only in service with Eastern Military District units.







Photo of Russian Buran and K-53949 Typhoon-K MRAPs in Mariupol. 








Another Uparmored Russian truck in Kharkiv Oblast. 








Another photo of that Russian Tigr-M SpN vehicle with a Kord/NSV HMG and added improvised armor.


----------



## ussser (22 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *En la ultima semana el psicópataTA que esta al frente del gobierno* ha traicionado al pueblo Saharaui (Españoles aterrorizas por Marruecos), poniéndose al servicio de el lacayo globalista que esta REINANDO LA DICTADURA en Marruecos y enemistándose con quienes nos facilita gas (Argelia) en este momento tan importante y ha ido a poner al lado del Nazi del gobierno de Ucrania enfrentándonos en mitad de una guerra al pais mas poderoso nuclearmente y el suministrador principal de gas y petróleo de Europa.
> 
> *Que puede salir mal?*
> 
> ...



Para Satanás, mínimo.


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

Ucrania amenaza con que si Rusia celebra un referéndum en la provincia de Kherson y la anexiona a Rusia/crea una República Popular de Kherson, Ucrania se retirará de las negociaciones.
Una oferta muy difícil de rechazar .

t.me/boris_rozhin/44343


----------



## amcxxl (22 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Gonzalo Lira está vivo
> Lira había sido arrestada el 15 de abril por la SBU, la Gestapo ucraniana,



todos sabemos que esta vivo solo porque tiene pasaporte americano

si hubiera sido ucraniano le habrian torturado y asesinado como a otros periodistas y blogueros

incluso si hubiera tenido solo el pasaporte chileno habria "desaparecido" misteriosamente




Harman dijo:


> Ucrania amenaza con que si Rusia celebra un referéndum en la provincia de Kherson y la anexiona a Rusia/crea una República Popular de Kherson, Ucrania se retirará de las negociaciones.
> Una oferta muy difícil de rechazar .
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/44343



Que los ukros esten tranquilos, no habra Republica Popular de Kherson
alli vive poca gente como para una estructura estatal/republicana, simplemente se uniran a la Republica de Crimea


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)

Vivimos tiempos fascinantes.

Un político checo adorna unos sandwichs con la Z (supuestamente en honor a su novia, Zuzana), sube la foto a internet y entonces se presenta la policía para investigar si apoya la invasión rusa de Ucrania...








Al final la policía ha cerrado el caso por considerar que no hay indicios de delito. Pero el caso es que ha sido destituido de su cargo e incluso se le han pedido que deje su acta de concejal local.


Fuente: Z jako Zuzana. Policisté uzavřeli kauzu chlebíčků jilemnického zastupitele


----------



## Arraki (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)

Cuando los ucronazis son detenidos se les pregunta "¿Alguno sabe ruso?" ...y que creen, todos saben hablar el idioma del que tanto se burlaron y renegaron!!


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)

@daniildiadovich
https://twitter.com/daniildiadovich

Las banderas de la Federación de Rusia, la bandera de la Victoria y la bandera de la URSS se izaron en la plaza central de Novaya Kakhovka en la región de Kherson. https://t.me/WarDonbass/59231


----------



## No al NOM (22 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Vivimos tiempos fascinantes.
> 
> Un político checo adorna unos sandwichs con la Z (supuestamente en honor a su novia, Zuzana), sube la foto a internet y entonces se presenta la policía para investigar si apoya la invasión rusa de Ucrania...
> 
> ...



Valientes payasos los checos, a ver si llegan los chicos de Kadyrov hasta allí y hacen limpieza


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Migratory birds of mass destruction - Indian Punchline
> 
> *Aves migratorias de destrucción masiva*
> *
> ...



Eso explicaria los continuos focos que aparecen en China una y otra vez a pesar de su ferrea defensa biológica, tambien explica las fumigaciones masivas del terreno en determinadas aeras contaminadas, hasta es posible que hayan capturado aves muertas con patógeno incorporado, eso explicaria la obsesión de buscar el contagio 0, dada la posible naturaleza de los materiales empleados.


----------



## pgas (22 Abr 2022)

a dar parte al seguro




6:35 p. m. · 22 abr. 2022·Twitter Web App


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

En Popasna, las tropas del LNR expulsaron al enemigo del edificio del Ministerio del Interior.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44344

Nuestros corresponsales de guerra informan que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas han perdido el control del Ministerio del Interior en Popasna. El jefe de la "administración militar de la ciudad" controlada por Kiev, Mykola Khanatov, lo confirmó ayer en una entrevista.​​Y ahora también tenemos una prueba contundente y definitiva de este hecho.​​Ucrania aún controla cerca de la mitad de la ciudad.​​#Ucrania #Popasna​​t.me/riafan_everywhere/8852​​​


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)

Hoy es el 152º aniversario del nacimiento de Vladimir Ilich Lenin. 22 de abril de 2022 .

India:








Moscú


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

Reunión informativa nocturna del Ministerio de Defensa. 22.04.2022

El Ministerio de Defensa dice que Azovstal está completamente bloqueado.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44345

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)

Héroes.


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (22 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Vivimos tiempos fascinantes.
> 
> Un político checo adorna unos sandwichs con la Z (supuestamente en honor a su novia, Zuzana), sube la foto a internet y entonces se presenta la policía para investigar si apoya la invasión rusa de Ucrania...
> 
> ...



De eso a la persecución encierro en campos de concentración y exterminio hay poco, quienes son los nazis, realmente perdieron los nazis la Segunda o todos eran Nazis unos más modositos que otros.


----------



## Rediooss (22 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Por no llamarlo Isabel La Católica le ponen ese ridículo MOTE.
> 
> Menuda mierda de subnormales hay a los mandos de este país.



pues si te digo que al El buque insignia Juan Carlos I, un gigante de los mares de la Armada española, nuestros amijos de la OTAN lo apodan " El Campechano" ¿ como te quedas ?
Somos el hazme reir en todas partes.





__





CAMPECHANO I L61 (MMSI: 225357000) Fotos del Buque | AIS Marine Traffic


Fotos del barco CAMPECHANO I L61 (MMSI: 225357000), subidas por la comunidad de MarineTraffic




www.marinetraffic.com


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)

Nuevos videos sobre el enorme polvorín incautado


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

Más sobre el arsenal

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas toman el control del arsenal de las AFU en la región de Kharkiv

Así lo informó el Ministerio de Defensa ruso. Presumiblemente, se trata de los depósitos militares de la ciudad de Balakleya.

El Ministerio de Defensa dijo que los depósitos del arsenal contenían munición para sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple con ojivas de racimo, que las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas utilizaban para bombardear zonas residenciales de áreas pobladas, poniendo en peligro constantemente a los civiles.

t.me/Soldierline/4170


----------



## Peineto (22 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Y es que los americanos si que son listos.
> 
> Castigo a los oligarcas rusos que se dejan el dinero en Europa pero no a los que se lo dejan en EEUU.
> Castigo al petroleo y gas ruso (que no necesito, pero que necesitan los europeos)
> ...



Esto es una marranada de lo más guarra.


----------



## Aurkitu (22 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El ejército ruso acaba de declarar que uno de sus objetivos en la nueva fase de la guerra es tomar todas las regiones costeras de Ucrania y crear un puente terrestre a Transnistria (de jure parte de Moldavia).
> 
> También afirman que los rusohablantes son perseguidos en Transnistria.
> 
> Moldavia siguiente?



No se podía_ de_ saber. Ojala sea cierto, Odessa resarcida es como un acto de justicia real. Demasiada manga ancha se les ha dado a esos banderistas que han creado una sociedad de mierda. Nova-Ucrania debe quedar pequeñita, en el oeste, junto a sus _hermanos_ polacos, todo lleno de _elfos_. Se lo pueden agradecer al drogadicto de Zelensky y a su puta estirpe.







Mínimo lo que esta en rojo, ideal hasta el rio más todo el sur, lo que se merecen hasta la línea granate:





Aunque hasta que no lo vea, siempre puede suceder un pasteleo por parte de última hora. No me sorprendería.

No se había cargado la p. imagen..


----------



## El_Suave (22 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los Países Bajos suministrarán a Ucrania obuses PzH 2000 de calibre 155 mm con un alcance de 40-50 km.
> 
> El ejército holandés cuenta con un total de 54 PzH 2000 en su arsenal
> Son la artillería más pesada de las Fuerzas Armadas holandesas. Todavía no se sabe cuántos de ellos serán enviados a Ucrania.
> ...



No creo. Eso es guerra.


----------



## Arraki (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Mercader (22 Abr 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> la gente nunca tuvo cerebro
> nunca, no les hackearon una mierda
> a poco que tengas un POCO, solo un poco de amor propio te vas a negar SIEMPRE a aceptar lo que te diga un periodista de mierda, que por definicion es una persona que NO HA ESTUDIADO NADA
> 
> ...



No estoy de acuerdo con que todo el mundo sea imbécil: El darte cuenta de la manipulación te lleva un tiempo.

Yo tengo 50 años, pero cuando tenía 19 creía que Sadam Hussein era un señor muy malo que tenía armas de destrucción masiva y que asesinaba bebés. Luego con 27 años me creí que los Serbios eran unas bestias sanguinarias que solo se dedicaban a violar y a matar gente.

Mi "despertar" fue cuando encarcelaron a Assange (un error en el sistema) y le acusaron de violación.... Luego fui encadenando acontecimientos y me dije:

¡Vaya!, parece ser que todo aquel que empieza a resultar incómodo con esta gente (como Assange, Strauss-Kahn o el investigador de la ONU que demostró que no había armas de destrucción masiva en Iraq ) acaba o encarcelado o con un juicio por "violación".

Luego conocí a un tío de Serbia que me desmostró (con datos en la mano) que el 90% de los que nos contaron sobre esa guerra era mentira. Luego leí que Iraq era un país donde había un alto nivel de vida (como Libia) y donde había universidades y las mujeres gozaban de total libertad.

Luego llegó Afganistán y sus Freedom fighters, Libia, Siria (y los burdos casco blancos y el apoyo de la OTAN al ISIS) y vi que siempre era el mismo relato en tooooodos los medios:

Un dictador muy, muy malo hace cosas muy, muy malas contra la gente y siempre usa armamento "químico" contra su población... Luego llegamos nosotros y "liberamos" a esos pueblos de sus dictadores.

Curiosamente esos países liberados siempre tienen recursos naturales importantes y siempre acaban peor que cuando nosotros llegamos a los mismos.

Me fui informando poco a poco de toda esta basura y tirando del hilo me di cuenta de la gigantesca montaña de mierda de mentiras que siempre nos han contado...

PS, Por cierto: Tengo un compañero de curro que es del Dombas y que tuvo que salir corriendo de allí por la matanzas étnicas de los ucranianos contra la minoría rusa. Lleva desde hace seis años avisando de todas las mentiras que los medios occidentales han estado diciendo sobre los "bondadosos Ucranianos".


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

La explosión en el parque de furgonetas de correos de Kharkiv no fue causada por un ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, sino por un incendio en una de las furgonetas, que provocó la explosión.

Es posible que haya habido una violación de la seguridad en el transporte oculto de munición. En el lado ucraniano, tampoco descartan la posibilidad de un sabotaje.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44346


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)

Kiev regime forgot some ammunition


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)

2 empresas más se van de Rusia.


El fabricante sueco de rodamientos SKF y la Anheuser-Busch InBev, el mayor productor de cerveza del Mundo.


----------



## kenny220 (22 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo con que todo el mundo sea imbécil: El darte cuenta de la manipulación te lleva un tiempo.
> 
> Yo tengo 50 años, pero cuando tenía 19 creía que Sadam Hussein era un señor muy malo que tenía armas de destrucción masiva y que asesinaba bebés. Luego con 27 años me creí que los Serbios eran unas bestias sanguinarias que solo se dedicaban a violar y a matar gente.
> 
> ...



Registrado el martes, y mensaje sesgadito.y amigo serbio, y compañero del Donbass, matanzas étnicas.

Je, je, je


----------



## lasoziedad (22 Abr 2022)

*España y Portugal pueden suplir el 30% de demanda de gas de la UE*

España y Portugal tienen capacidad para suplir el 30% de las necesidades de gas de la Unión Europea*,* dijo este viernes el *primer ministro luso, António Costa*, que calificó de "paso histórico" la decisión de Bruselas de asumir el aumento de las conexiones de la península ibérica con el mercado europeo.

*"Fue un paso histórico"*, afirmó, el hecho de que la *Comisión Europea* haya *asumido "como una opción estratégica de Europa"* el *aumento de las interconexiones del mercado ibérico* con sus vecinos.

España y Portugal tienen, en conjunto, "*capacidad para suplir el 30 % de las necesidades energéticas de Europa en gas natural"*, añadió Costa, pero *"no podemos utilizarla porque no hay interconexión que permita exportar el gas natural que tenemos capacidad de acoger y almacenar* para el resto de Europa"*.*


----------



## amcxxl (22 Abr 2022)

No le deis mas vueltas que ya esta todo inventao


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)

https://twitter.com/AZmilitary1
@AZmilitary1

The blockade of Azovstal,Donetsk soldiers are waiting for the "exiting" Ukrainians.


----------



## Impresionante (22 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Kiev regime forgot some ammunition



WTF!!!

Eso lo pagamos nosotros


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## coscorron (22 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Creo que es bastante torpe ... Quiera o no PODEMOS son sus socios y se lo pueden hacer pagar .. Vamos yo de hecho ya se lo estaría haciendo pagar.


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)

Continuamos con la saga de empapelados al árbol o farola. En continuado y sin interrupciones. Exportando valores democráticos yanki-otan. Para todos ustedes.


----------



## Aurkitu (22 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Un nuevo intento de avance de los ruskis hacia Jarkov fue aplastado por el ejército y milicias ucranianas. Los drones han corroborado que hay docenas de KIA´s rusos y vehículos destruídos, muchos de ellos por la artillería de 122 mm, y todavía no han llegado los Scalibur de 155mm de EEUU que cuando lleguen puede ser la fiesta total, tienen un error de 3 metros a 35 kilómetros. Los ruskis han avanzado algo en Donestk, pero han perdido mucho terreno al sureste de Jarkov.
> 
> Creo que donde Ucrania debe golpear es en la cabeza de puente de Kherson y Mykoliav, más si cabe después de las declaraciones de que quieren llegar a Transnistria, sino lo hacen supongo que es porque no tienen músculo para hacerlo tampoco.



Sinceramente si fuesen ucranianos jodidos por el hijo puta de su gobierno no me alegraría, con lo sencillo que era evitar todo esto dejando de fomentar el odio banderista en las nuevas generaciones, y declarando una Ucrania neutral; pero bueno. A todo esto. ¿Ya no pintan y marcan los rusos sus vehículos con Z,V,O etc...? Me cuesta distinguirlas.


----------



## coscorron (22 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Los anuncios de uno y otro bando ya dan verguenza ajena ... Espero que esto lo hayan montado unos de la facultad de ciencias de la imagen por su cuenta.


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)

Seguimiento especial de la operación militar especial


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)

Visionado obligado.




Los valientes de Kadirov (recordatorio)


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Abr 2022)

Soviet de Krivoy Rog.


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: Gran Bretaña dice que podría enviar tanques a Polonia para que Polonia pueda mover tanques T-72 a Ucrania.


----------



## Aurkitu (22 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Continuamos con la saga de empapelados al árbol o farola. En continuado y sin interrupciones. Exportando valores democráticos yanki-otan. Para todos ustedes.



Realmente parece que son sus costumbres...y los niños grabando. Ahora mismo si alguien me dice que piense en algo típico de Ucrania, sólo me viene a la mente esto:







Y una persona asfixiándose en un poste o una farola.


----------



## coscorron (22 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *España y Portugal pueden suplir el 30% de demanda de gas de la UE*
> 
> España y Portugal tienen capacidad para suplir el 30% de las necesidades de gas de la Unión Europea*,* dijo este viernes el *primer ministro luso, António Costa*, que calificó de "paso histórico" la decisión de Bruselas de asumir el aumento de las conexiones de la península ibérica con el mercado europeo.
> 
> ...



Permitirá Francia que atraviese su país un gasoducto con destino a Alemanía y que hará la competencia directa a sus nuevas nucleares??? Eso esta por ver y aún así esas conexiones tardan años en construirse.Tiene sentido que Alemania produzca con gas un 40 % más caro que sus competidores ...?? Pues suerte con ello.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (22 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> De eso a la persecución encierro en campos de concentración y exterminio hay poco, quienes son los nazis, realmente perdieron los nazis la Segunda o todos eran Nazis unos más modositos que otros.



tenia que haber dicho que era andaluz... por eso la z
o que era fan de zorman


----------



## pirivi-parava (22 Abr 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Me refiero a esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No había otro transporte, ni origen, más que Rota?
Ahora vamos a ser el SEUR de USA para llevar sus envíos de tapadillo?


----------



## Aeneas (22 Abr 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> No se podía_ de_ saber. Ojala sea cierto, Odessa resarcida es como un acto de justicia real. Demasiada manga ancha se les ha dado a esos banderistas que han creado una sociedad de mierda. Nova-Ucrania debe quedar pequeñita, en el oeste, junto a sus _hermanos_ polacos, todo lleno de _elfos_. Se lo pueden agradecer al drogadicto de Zelensky y a su puta estirpe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Según en ese mapa, en la misma provincia de Donestk hay zonas donde se habla griego. ¿inmigrantes?


----------



## Malevich (22 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> A algún país del este en guerra, sin mar en breve, se le está quedando una cara Bolivia que tira para atrás.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1033869
> Ver archivo adjunto 1033869



Putin le mandará una caracola de mar a Elensky, como dicen que hacía Pinocho al presidente boliviano.


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## quinciri (22 Abr 2022)

Por el agricultor indignado y cagandose en Dios, la virgen, y todos los Gobiernos.


----------



## petroglifo (22 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> La vida tiene mucho de teatro, ¿qué pensarían los ciudadanos de este mundo si Putin dijera que no quiere negociar nada y que no parará hasta conseguir todos sus objetivos? Yo creo que Putin es inteligente y a veces dice cosas en las que no cree o que las dice por mera propaganda. Me decepcionaría mucho que Putin aceptara algo menos que quedarse con todo el este y parte del sur de Ucrania. Pero tampoco nos engañemos, en algún momento habrá que negociar, no creo que tenga sentido que Rusia acabe ocupando Ucrania occidental, eso sería un enorme lío para Rusia.



Cuando las tropas rusas se aproximen a Galitzia, la Ucrania occidental se despoblara, millones de ucranianos se convertiran en refugiados


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Abr 2022)

Los Varta no parece que sean muy buenos…


----------



## Seronoser (22 Abr 2022)

pgas dijo:


> a dar parte al seguro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pensar que Rusia no tiene infiltrados en absolutamente todas las esferas de poder ucranianas, es de subnormales.
Saben al milímetro donde van las armas y donde se envían.

Europa está tirando el dinero de manera tan absurda como bochornosa.


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

La publicación alemana Die Welt trató de blanquear Azov en su artículo, afirmando que casi no hay ideología nazi allí.

Sólo la publicación cometió un error al elegir la foto para el artículo. Hay tres símbolos neonazis en esta foto de los representantes de Azov.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44350


----------



## Teuro (22 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Francamente es la primera vez que leo en este hilo que el objetivo de esta guerra es arruinar Alemania. En todo caso, discrepo totalmente, el objetivo de esta guerra es joder a Rusia, incluso cortando el gas a Alemania quieren joder a Rusia, aunque obviamente también joderían a Alemania y otros países europeos. Digo un poco lo mismo que dije con los montajes, Europa ya es un vasallo de EEUU, especialmente lo es Alemania, no hace falta someterla más pues ya lo está.



Para lanzar teorías conspiranoicas podemos enrevesar más la teoría: El objetivo de la guerra no es arruinar a Rusia ni a Europa, eso son "efectos colaterales", sino benerficiar y reindustrializar EEUU. Al romper la relación comercial de energía, materias primas y alimentos entre la UE y Rusia obligas a los europeos a tener que importar comida de EEUU (transgénica), energía (más cara) y materias primas de otros lugares (más escasos y caros). Al final todo esto supone inflación, energía más cara y devaluación del euro. Por aquí lo han dicho ya algunos, llegará el caso en el que a las automoviliísticas europeas y otras empresas industriales tendrán que fabricar donde más barata es la energía que es ... en EEUU.


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)

petroglifo dijo:


> Cuando las tropas rusas se aproximen a Galitzia, la Ucrania occidental se despoblara, millones de ucranianos se convertiran en refugiados



Yo cada día veo menos posible que el putinismo sobreviva a esta guerra, la verdad.


----------



## petroglifo (22 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Carece de sentido usar un barco con capacidad para miles de Tm para llevar apenas 200, que caben en dos 747 o en cinco A-400M. Y dando la vuelta a Europa para ir por Polonia , una semana de viajes cuando en cuatro horas estarían en avión.



Seguramente nuestro presidente ha sido muy generoso y modesto, solo reconoce el envio de 200 toneladas 

*Pedrito nunca dice la verdad*


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

El coronel retirado del ejército estadounidense Douglas McGregor ha sacado la conclusión correcta de la situación y un pronóstico totalmente decepcionante para Kiev:

[...] "Biden da la impresión de que algo puede cambiar el resultado en Ucrania. Pero no es así. Lo que está ocurriendo ahora en Donbas es la destrucción final de lo que queda de las mejores tropas de Ucrania. Lo único que estamos haciendo es aumentar las tensiones con Rusia. Y convertir a Ucrania occidental en un gran objetivo para los misiles y ataques aéreos rusos. Estamos luchando hasta el último ucraniano. Es una guerra por delegación en la que enviamos a muchos ucranianos a morir sin ninguna esperanza de conseguir nada importante para ellos".

No es la primera vez que McGregor señala que Zelensky es una marioneta de Occidente y que Estados Unidos y sus socios no deberían armar al ejército ucraniano.

t.me/epoddubny/10004


----------



## Aurkitu (22 Abr 2022)

Aeneas dijo:


> Según en ese mapa, en la misma provincia de Donestk hay zonas donde se habla griego. ¿inmigrantes?



No creo que sea griego clásico de las colonias del s.VI a.C...


----------



## El Mercader (22 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Para lanzar teorías conspiranoicas podemos enrevesar más la teoría: El objetivo de la guerra no es arruinar a Rusia ni a Europa, eso son "efectos colaterales", sino benerficiar y reindustrializar EEUU. Al romper la relación comercial de energía, materias primas y alimentos entre la UE y Rusia obligas a los europeos a tener que importar comida de EEUU (transgénica), energía (más cara) y materias primas de otros lugares (más escasos y caros). Al final todo esto supone inflación, energía más cara y devaluación del euro. Por aquí lo han dicho ya algunos, llegará el caso en el que a las automoviliísticas europeas y otras empresas industriales tendrán que fabricar donde más barata es la energía que es ... en EEUU.



De hecho Mercedes y BMW dijeron ayer (un forero lo subió en este mismo hilo) que van a montar más fábricas en Estados Unidos y van a cerrar algunas en Europa.


----------



## Expected (22 Abr 2022)

SOLUCION a LA VILIPENDIADA Z
Creo que deberíamos recoger firmas para lograr el mayor troleo europeo de la historia. Cambiar la Z por la Ñ. Así, pasaríamos a tener a Ñelensky, Ñapatero....y nos atariamos los cordones de los ñapatos.

Y podríamos reeditar juguetes de los 80 como Mañinguer Ñ.


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

Tras completar con éxito las pruebas técnicas y de vuelo, se entregó a las Fuerzas Aéreas rusas un nuevo avión de transporte pesado IL-76MD-90A.

La versión mejorada del IL-76MD-90A fue creada a partir de componentes nacionales y equipada con sistemas y equipos rusos. 

t.me/epoddubny/10005


----------



## Teuro (22 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Te cuento:
> 
> 1) La unión europea tiene una balanza de pagos favorable de 4 a 1 respecto a Estados Unidos. Luego la UE es un competidor comercial de Estados Unidos.
> 
> ...



Te has adelantado en la teoría conspirativa suprema. Pero vamos más allá: Todo lo que dices es requisito imprescindible para que EEUU tenga alguna posibilidad de plantar cara a China, es decir, debe traspasar el PIB de Europa a EEUU para consolidarse antes de ponerse manos a la masa en guerra comercial, fría o caliente contra China.


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)

*Francia entrega cañones autopropulsados y misiles anticarro a Ucrania.*
Francia, que hasta ahora se ha mostrado muy remisa a dar determinado tipo de *equipamiento militar a Ucrania *para defenderse de la invasión rusa, ha precisado que envía cañones autopropulsados y misiles anticarro, según ha indicado el presidente francés,* Emmanuel Macron*, en una entrevista concedida a un periódico local, Ouest France, en la que reitera lo manifestado anteriormente a *Il Corriere della Sera*.

A una pregunta sobre si los europeos deben ayudar a Ucrania con armamento pesado, *Macron ha hecho hincapié en que Francia ya entrega "equipamientos importantes"* y se ha referido en concreto a *los cañones autopropulsados Caesar* y a *los misiles anticarro Milan*, y a otros tipos de armamentos, sin dar cifras ni otros detalles. *"Creo -ha añadido- que hay que continuar por ese camino. Siempre con una línea roja, que es no convertirse en beligerante".*


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (22 Abr 2022)

Ayer navegando por el éter me encontré con estas charlas de Zbigniew Brzezinski, el especialista en Eurasia de varias administraciones yankees.

*Julio 2011*

En algún momento de la charla dice algo así: "_la corrupción en Ucrania es corrupción soviética, corrupción comunista_".

*Zbigniew Brzezinski: Ukraine's Future*


Spoiler







*Abril 2014

Conversation with Zbigniew Brzezinski: The Eastern Edge of a Europe Whole and Free*


Spoiler


----------



## El Mercader (22 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Te has adelantado en la teoría conspirativa suprema. Pero vamos más allá: Todo lo que dices es requisito imprescindible para que EEUU tenga alguna posibilidad de plantar cara a China, es decir, debe traspasar el PIB de Europa a EEUU para consolidarse antes de ponerse manos a la masa en guerra comercial, fría o caliente contra China.



Si, eso siempre lo he pensado: A China no la van a poder parar si esperan diez años más, así que la idea de Estados Unidos es reindustrializarse a toda hostia para poder hacerla frente. 

Pero no creo que ni con esas puedan parar a China: El pensamiento Chino y su sentido de lo colectivo están muy por encima de los "beneficios inmediatos" de los occidentales.


----------



## Malevich (22 Abr 2022)

Y llevaba los cafés en Bosnia y no sé si Kosovo. 
Atlantista al 101%.


----------



## Oso Polar (22 Abr 2022)

No se si estará puesto, lo comparto:


----------



## Oso Polar (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## El-Mano (22 Abr 2022)

pgas dijo:


> a dar parte al seguro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues menos mal que no estan bombardeando los suministros de la otan en ucrania...


----------



## Seronoser (22 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *España y Portugal pueden suplir el 30% de demanda de gas de la UE*
> 
> España y Portugal tienen capacidad para suplir el 30% de las necesidades de gas de la Unión Europea*,* dijo este viernes el *primer ministro luso, António Costa*, que calificó de "paso histórico" la decisión de Bruselas de asumir el aumento de las conexiones de la península ibérica con el mercado europeo.
> 
> ...




           
Por favor, si es que Europa es un descojone


----------



## apocalippsis (22 Abr 2022)

*Las fuerzas rusas tomaron el control del edificio del Ministerio del Interior en Popasna*
22 de abril de 2022 17:27
EL MUNDO ENTERO




agencia federal de noticias

_Las tropas de Rusia y la LPR continúan liberando un asentamiento de importancia estratégica._

Unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas y la Milicia Popular de la LPR tomaron el control del departamento del Ministerio del Interior en Popasnaya. Así lo informan los corresponsales de guerra de la Agencia Federal de Noticias.

Según la información, el edificio fue de gran importancia en la defensa de las fuerzas ucranianas. Se sabe que un tanque enemigo se escondía en su territorio, lo que interfirió con el avance de las fuerzas rusas.

La lucha feroz continúa en la ciudad misma. Los defensores de Donbass están eliminando sistemáticamente al ejército ucraniano de sus posiciones establecidas. El asentamiento está ubicado sobre una colina, por lo que es de importancia estratégica. Y ahora aquí se desarrolla una de las batallas más importantes de la región.

El jefe del llamado Lugansk OVA, Sergei Gaidai, se vio obligado a admitir el día anterior que las fuerzas rusas lograron ocupar la mitad de Popasna. No solo se controla el sector privado, sino también una serie de edificios de varios pisos en la calle principal. También se toma la administración de la ciudad .

La principal dificultad para liberar a Popasna de las fuerzas ucranianas es la defensa en profundidad, que ha sido equipada durante los últimos ocho años bajo la dirección de instructores de países de la OTAN. Se encuentra predominantemente en las afueras del sur. Las fortificaciones permiten a los ucranianos llevar a cabo una defensa móvil, empujando de forma encubierta tanto al personal como a los vehículos blindados a las posiciones de fuego.

Las fuerzas armadas de la LPR participan en la operación para liberar el asentamiento, cuentan con el apoyo de tropas de artillería rusas, miembros de la Guardia Nacional de la República de Chechenia. Y según el combatiente del batallón Vostok del NM DPR *Vladlen Tatarsky* , también están involucrados los combatientes Wagner PMC, que tienen una amplia experiencia de combate en el desarrollo urbano.









Британские сталевары готовятся к «краху» и требуют поддержки от властей


Стоимость стали для потребителей выросла на 70%, что ведет к росту цен на многие промышленной продукции.




riafan.ru


----------



## Malevich (22 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo con que todo el mundo sea imbécil: El darte cuenta de la manipulación te lleva un tiempo.
> 
> Yo tengo 50 años, pero cuando tenía 19 creía que Sadam Hussein era un señor muy malo que tenía armas de destrucción masiva y que asesinaba bebés. Luego con 27 años me creí que los Serbios eran unas bestias sanguinarias que solo se dedicaban a violar y a matar gente.
> 
> ...



Con el tema de Serbia el engaño fue masivo entre otras cosas porque Internet estaba empezando y no había medios alternativos. 

Ahora lo tienen más difícil, pero aún así, una gran mayoría sigue las consignas. Es lo fácil, rápido y sencillo.


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)

Resumen operativo del Estado Mayor para la noche del 22/04/2022

▪El enemigo no tomó acciones activas en las direcciones de Volyn y Polesye. Hay un aumento en los sistemas de inteligencia electrónica y guerra electrónica en las regiones de la región de Gomel que limitan con Ucrania. En las áreas de los asentamientos de Klimovka y Dymamerki, se han desplegado puestos para establecer interferencias de radio por parte de unidades del 48º batallón separado de guerra electrónica del Comando Operativo Occidental de las Fuerzas Armadas de la República de Bielorrusia. Además, el enemigo realizó una sesión de entrenamiento de las próximas fuerzas y medios de defensa aérea.

Persiste la amenaza de ataques aéreos y con misiles contra la infraestructura civil y militar ucraniana desde el territorio de la República de Belarús.

▪En la dirección de Seversky, las unidades del servicio fronterizo del FSB de la Federación Rusa continúan llevando a cabo una mayor seguridad de la frontera entre Ucrania y Rusia en las regiones de Bryansk y Kursk. Las tropas enemigas se están reagrupando.

▪En la dirección de Slobozhansky, los invasores, utilizando unidades del 6º Ejército de Armas Combinadas, las Flotas del Báltico y del Norte, continúan bloqueando parcialmente la ciudad de Kharkov, tratando de llevar a cabo una derrota por fuego de unidades de nuestras tropas e infraestructura crítica.

▪En la dirección de Izyum, el enemigo está realizando un reconocimiento aéreo de las posiciones de nuestras tropas para determinar posibles direcciones de ataque. Para mejorar la posición táctica de las unidades, el enemigo intentó llevar a cabo acciones ofensivas en dirección a los asentamientos de Zavody y Dibrovna, pero no tuvo éxito.

▪En las direcciones de Donetsk y Tauride, los combates se produjeron a lo largo de toda la línea de colisión.

Durante el día, el enemigo llevó a cabo acciones de asalto en dirección a la ciudad de Slavyansk, atrincherada en el pueblo de Lozovoye. En las áreas de Zelenaya Dolina y Kreminnaya, el enemigo continúa consolidando sus posiciones, reagrupándose y preparándose para operaciones ofensivas.

El enemigo reforzó la agrupación de tropas al trasladar unidades individuales del 41º Ejército de Armas Combinadas del Distrito Militar Central del territorio de la Federación Rusa. Intentando sin éxito afianzarse en el pueblo de Rubezhnoye.

En el área de Popasnaya, el enemigo llevó a cabo operaciones de asalto en dirección al asentamiento de Novotoshkovskoye y profundamente en el asentamiento de Popasnaya, pero no tuvo éxito. Se atrincheró en la parte central del asentamiento Stepnoe.

En las direcciones de Avdeevsky y Kurakhovsky, los invasores intentaron llevar a cabo acciones de asalto, pero no tuvieron éxito.

En la dirección de Mariupol, el enemigo continuó lanzando ataques aéreos sobre Mariupol y bloqueó nuestras unidades en el área de Azovstal.

▪En dirección a Zaporizhia, los invasores llevaron a cabo acciones de asalto en dirección al pueblo de Zelenoe Pole, pero no tuvieron éxito. El enemigo reforzó la agrupación desplazando unidades de la 19 división de fusileros motorizados del 58 ejército de armas combinadas del Distrito Militar Sur. Al mismo tiempo, el grupo táctico del batallón de la 127.ª división de fusileros motorizados del 5.º ejército de armas combinadas perdió su capacidad de combate y fue retirado al área de recuperación.

▪En la dirección de Yuzhnobuzhsky, en el área del pueblo de Aleksandrovka, el enemigo está defendiendo las posiciones ocupadas. Realiza reconocimiento aéreo. No se descarta la realización de operaciones de asalto para llegar a las fronteras administrativas de la región de Kherson.

Según la información disponible, el personal de un grupo separado de tropas rusas en la llamada República de Transnistria-Moldova está sirviendo diariamente. Al mismo tiempo, queda la posibilidad de utilizar el territorio de la república no reconocida para la agresión contra Ucrania.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (22 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Pues menos mal que no estan bombardeando los suministros de la otan en ucrania...




Espera que no ataquen por casualidad algún cargamento del Antonio.




Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Acabo de ver la siguiente rueda de prensa de Zelensky del 28 de enero. Interesante de escuchar a la luz de los acontecimientos.
> 
> *El presidente ZELENSKI pide a la OTAN "decir abiertamente" si UCRANIA ingresará en el bloque | RTVE*
> 
> ...




Disculpad la autocita, pero insisto con esto. Quien no haya visto la rueda de prensa, le interese el asunto y tenga un rato disponible puede verla y sacar algunas conclusiones. Poco tiempo después el gobierno ucraniano obligó a los varones a quedarse en su país para defender a la patria y morir por ella, aunque imagino que la "gente guapa" (socialmente relevante, con pasta, famosa, etc.) estará exenta de eso. Y otro comentario. Zelensky pedía en ese momento 1.200 millones de dólares. Según algunas informaciones el propio Zelensky podría poner sobre la mesa la mitad de ese monto total (_Pandora Papers_). Y otra pregunta: ¿quién es Zelesnky?, ¿es una persona preparada para ocupar el cargo?. A juzgar por el tono y el contenido de la rueda de prensa que cito no lo parece.


----------



## Don Luriio (22 Abr 2022)

*La alternativa del Diablo*
*Frederick Forsyth*






*Título original:*The Devil`s Alternative
*Editorial:*Plaza & Janés
*Año publicación:*1979

*Resumen y sinópsis de La alternativa del Diablo de Frederick Forsyth*
En la Unión Soviética se da una mala cosecha de cereal y *en Ucrania se manifiestan inquietudes nacionalistas*. Y esta es la punta del iceberg que puede conducir a un choque frontal entre las dos superpotencias mundiales durante la guerra fría. *Frederick Forsyth*, maestro de maestros dentro de la novela de espionaje, exhibe en esta obra sus mejores cualidades de novelista. La trama, elaborada y apasionante, mezcla política internacional, amor, nacionalismo y una galería de personajes redondos y convincentes.

«Forsyth ha sabido combinar una vez más la realidad y la ficción para crear una dinámica y una atmósfera que mantienen el ánimo ensuspenso.» La Vanguardia


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (22 Abr 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> No creo que sea griego clásico de las colonias del s.VI a.C...



Bueno, en Crimea se hablaba mucho griego hasta mediados del siglo XX, con las deportaciones de Stalin.
Por cierto que el griego que se hablaba en Crimea era diferente al de Grecia.
Mis suegros por ejemplo, hablan cada uno, una variedad diferente del griego.

Había más de 100.000 griegos y descendientes de griegos, en la zona.


----------



## Malevich (22 Abr 2022)

Yo no tengo tuiter ni nada de eso pero le puedes decir que los que deberían estar lejos de nuestro país son los del celofán y nos los vamos a comer con patatas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Para lanzar teorías conspiranoicas podemos enrevesar más la teoría: El objetivo de la guerra no es arruinar a Rusia ni a Europa, eso son "efectos colaterales", sino benerficiar y reindustrializar EEUU. Al romper la relación comercial de energía, materias primas y alimentos entre la UE y Rusia obligas a los europeos a tener que importar comida de EEUU (transgénica), energía (más cara) y materias primas de otros lugares (más escasos y caros). Al final todo esto supone inflación, energía más cara y devaluación del euro. Por aquí lo han dicho ya algunos, llegará el caso en el que a las automoviliísticas europeas y otras empresas industriales tendrán que fabricar donde más barata es la energía que es ... en EEUU.



Es que no sé como alguien lo puede dudar a estas alturas ! 







“El enemigo nº 1 de Europa es EEUU una vez más ” . La llamada 2ª guerra mundial fue una pinza con URSS para derrotar Europa igual que ahora.


Edito para añadir este vídeo Fernando Moragón: “El enemigo número 1 de Europa es EEUU” Fernando Moragón, experto en geopolítica especializado en Rusia, China y Asia Central, nos acompaña en Negocios Televisión para hablar sobre la situación que se está viviendo en Europa con la guerra de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Malevich (22 Abr 2022)

Aeneas dijo:


> Según en ese mapa, en la misma provincia de Donestk hay zonas donde se habla griego. ¿inmigrantes?



Las comunidades griegas en el mar negro son milenarias. Muy cerca de Sebastopol están las ruinas de Jersoneso, colonia griega fundada unos cuantos siglos antes de Cristo. Y la moderna Jerson es un guiño de los rusos a ese pasado, cuando la región fue recuperada por Catalina. 
Mismamente Tauride es un topónimo griego. La mítica Colquide se situaba al este, en la actual Georgia.


----------



## Elimina (22 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



-¿Sólo las rusas?
-Por supuesto, sólo las rusas.


----------



## quinciri (22 Abr 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Por el agricultor indignado y cagandose en Dios, la virgen, y todos los Gobiernos.



A pifiado

Edito autocitandome para añadir que si estabas pensando en mi, puedo decir que yo no puedo perder lo que nunca tuve.
Y a momentos, ya me cuesta tener fe en el genero humano. Y me conformo con mantener algo de esperanza....


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



*
En Ucrania en 2020 fallecieron 1.690 personas de media al día 

¿ es posible que de esos casi 2.000 muertos diarios que habrían muerto igual sin guerra ni bombardeos , estén usando sus cadáveres para hacer pantomimas como con el coronavirus ? 

Es una de tantas incoherencias de esta guerra . 

La principal es que Putin, pudiendo usar el coronavirus que es gratis, ha preferido hacer un enorme despliegue que cuesta miles de millones de Euros además de las sanciones que está sufriendo la economía rusa. *


*Ucrania - Mortalidad 2020 | datosmacro.com*
https://datosmacro.expansion.com › demografia › ucrania


FechaMuertesMuertes ‑ HombresMuertes ‑ MujeresTasa mortalidad2020616.83514,80‰2019581.114287.513293.60113,90‰2018587.665290.533297.13214,00‰











Ucrania - Mortalidad 2020


En 2020 murieron en Ucrania 616.835 personas, 35.721 más que el año anterior. Cada día se producen de media 1.690 fallecimientos.




datosmacro.expansion.com




.


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

Kiriyenko llegó a Donbass para ocuparse de cuestiones organizativas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44352

Urgente⚡Kiriyenko visita la zona de operaciones de Donbas⚡​​Según el proyecto @wargonzo, el comisario de toda la política interior de la Federación Rusa, primer jefe adjunto de la administración presidencial, Serguéi Kiriyenko, visitó estos días Luhansk y Donetsk.​​Le acompañaban el jefe de la Dirección de Política Interior, Andrey Yarin, y empleados del bloque político interno de la AP.​​Desde el terreno se informa de que Kiriyenko mantuvo reuniones con todos los responsables de la toma de decisiones: los jefes de cada república, los miembros del gobierno, los responsables de la aplicación de la ley e incluso los trabajadores del sector público y de la información.​​Al parecer, la AP ha redistribuido los poderes entre los diputados como resultado: el LNR y el DNR han sido entregados a la autoridad curatorial de Kiriyenko.​​Esto sólo significa una cosa: Rusia se integrará aún más con la DPR y la LPR.​Literalmente, en todos los niveles.​​t.me/voskoboinikovaleksandr/9537​


----------



## El-Mano (22 Abr 2022)

Vale, no a sido un ataque ruso... pensaba que era el segundo misil que había llegado, ya que la furgoneta estaba ya ardiendo y el edificio algo negro.


----------



## cryfar74 (22 Abr 2022)

*20:16 MSK*

El corresponsal militar "KP" @sashakots informa desde cerca de Kharkov: _Ucrania abandonó aquí el arsenal más grande de Europa_




> _El principal atractivo de Balakleya es el arsenal más antiguo y casi el más grande de Europa. Desde 2014, desde aquí se envían municiones de todos los calibres posibles al Donbass y se bombardean ciudades pacíficas.
> Junto con los ingenieros, abrimos la puerta de hierro del almacén debajo. Minas de mortero, proyectiles para obuses, municiones para tanques. Un almacén separado lleno de cohetes para el Uragan MLRS. Cajas con TNT, misiles para instalaciones de defensa aérea...
> En uno de los hangares me tropiezo con un contenedor con inscripciones en inglés. Interior: minas americanas de 60 mm. Este calibre no cayó bajo las restricciones de los acuerdos de Minsk, y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania los rociaron generosamente sobre las posiciones de las repúblicas recalcitrantes ...
> Lanzando decenas de miles de toneladas de municiones cerca de Kharkov, Kiev simplificó enormemente la logística de nuestro ejército. Dada la escala del arsenal disperso en un vasto territorio, difícilmente podríamos destruirlo por completo.
> ...



*20:04 MSK

Reunión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación de Rusia, Igor Konashenkov, a partir de las 19.00 horas del 22 de abril de 2022 sobre el progreso de la operación especial en Ucrania *
Durante el día, misiles aerotransportados de alta precisión de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas alcanzaron 13 instalaciones militares en Ucrania. Incluido:
▪2 puntos de control;
▪11 bastiones y lugares de concentración de mano de obra y equipo militar ucraniano.
Como resultado de los paros quedaron destruidos:
▪hasta dos compañías de nacionalistas;
▪27 unidades de vehículos y vehículos blindados ucranianos;
▪1 depósito de misiles para sistemas de misiles antiaéreos "Osa-AKM" en el pueblo de Chervonnoye.
La aviación operacional-táctica y militar de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia golpeó 26 instalaciones militares de Ucrania. Entre ellos:
▪2 puestos de mando,
▪21 áreas de concentración de mano de obra y equipo militar.
▪3 almacenes de cohetes y armas de artillería en las áreas de los asentamientos de Toretsky, Komar y Bogatyr.
Las tropas de misiles durante el día golpean:
▪1 puesto de mando,
▪5 áreas de concentración de mano de obra y equipo militar,
▪1 batería de artillería.
Cerca de la aldea de Barvenkovo, el helicóptero ucraniano Mi-8, el sistema de misiles antiaéreos Buk-M1 y una estación de guerra electrónica fueron destruidos en un campo de aviación.
Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos destruyeron tres vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos en las áreas de Bolshie Prokhody, Shurovka, región de Kharkiv y Spartak, República Popular de Donetsk.
En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, se han destruido:
▪140 aviones,
▪107 helicópteros,
▪523 vehículos aéreos no tripulados,
▪258 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos,
▪2458 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate,
▪272 lanzacohetes múltiples,
▪1069 cañones y morteros de artillería de campaña,
▪2305 unidades militares especiales tecnología automotriz.
La situación en Mariupol ha vuelto a la normalidad. Los residentes de la ciudad pudieron moverse libremente por las calles sin esconderse del bombardeo de los nazis ucranianos. Se está entregando ayuda humanitaria: alimentos, agua y artículos de primera necesidad. Las autoridades de la República Popular de Donetsk están organizando la limpieza de escombros de las calles y la retirada del equipo militar ucraniano afectado.
Todos los restos de los nazis ucranianos "Azov", junto con mercenarios extranjeros de los Estados Unidos y países europeos, están bloqueados de forma segura en el territorio de la planta de Azovstal. Nuestras demandas de liberar a las mujeres y niños supuestamente con ellos para que viajen gratis en cualquier dirección, los nazis ignoran. El procedimiento para la salida de civiles, si los hay, del territorio de Azovstal para su posterior evacuación se presenta a los nazis cada hora. Esta información también se comunica a los representantes del régimen de Kiev a través del viceprimer ministro Vereshchuk.
La retención por parte de los nazis de "Azov" y mercenarios extranjeros de rehenes civiles, si los hubiere, demuestra que no son "defensores", sino *terroristas consumados *.
En este sentido, los intentos forzados del presidente del Departamento de Estado de los EE. UU. habitualmente mienten sobre el supuesto mantenimiento del control de Mariupol por parte de la chusma nazi, una complicidad falsa y directa con terroristas en un alto nivel estatal. El Departamento de Estado habitualmente desinforma a sus propios ciudadanos y a todos los demás. Ucrania misma, sus habitantes en Mariupol y otras ciudades, Washington está interesado solo en términos de ganancias del suministro de armas allí y la lucha contra Rusia incluso "hasta el último ucraniano", como repiten todos sus satélites a sugerencia del Departamento de Estado. .

*19:30 MSK

⭐⭐Declaración del representante oficial del NM DPR sobre la situación a las 19:00 del 22/04/2022 *
Desde el comienzo del día actual, el enemigo ha disparado más de 100 proyectiles y minas desde sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple BM-21 Grad de 122 mm, artillería de cañón de 122 mm, morteros de 120 y 82 mm.
‼Las áreas de CINCO asentamientos de la República fueron bombardeadas. Como resultado de la agresión ucraniana, DOS edificios residenciales resultaron dañados. 
♦Los materiales sobre el daño a la infraestructura fueron transferidos a la Oficina del Fiscal General de la DPR para su inclusión en los casos penales iniciados contra el comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
♦Los militares de la República Popular de Donetsk, junto con las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, continúan liberando los asentamientos de nuestra República de los ocupantes ucranianos. 
❗Desde el comienzo del día actual, nuestros militares han destruido VEINTISIETE nacionalistas ucranianos, UN vehículo de combate de infantería y DOS vehículos blindados de transporte de personal. Se capturaron UN vehículo de combate de infantería, UN sistema de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple 122nd BM-21 Grad y UN vehículo de carga.
⚠Lamentamos informar que durante la semana pasada en la lucha por la independencia, VEINTE defensores de la República Popular de Donetsk murieron en el cumplimiento de su deber militar y CIENTO DIECINUEVE resultaron heridos.
Expresamos nuestras más sinceras condolencias a las familias y amigos de las víctimas.
♦Quiero detenerme por separado en los defensores de la República Popular de Donetsk, cuyo coraje y valentía en la lucha contra los nacionalistas ucranianos se convertirán en un ejemplo para las generaciones futuras.
‼ El 21 de marzo de 2022, durante la liberación de Mariupol de los nacionalistas ucranianos, un grupo bajo el mando del teniente mayor de la Guardia Brekhov Roman Nikolaevich recibió la tarea de mantener posiciones y evitar que el enemigo abandone el cerco. Gracias a la decisión, el hábil mando y las acciones coordinadas de la unidad, el grupo logró repeler cinco intentos de avance en un día. A pesar de la lesión, el teniente mayor Brekhov R.N. Continuó al mando de la unidad y participó en las hostilidades, lo que dio un ejemplo de coraje y coraje al personal subordinado, inspirándolos. Durante los combates, el grupo del teniente mayor Brekhov R.N. destruyó tres vehículos blindados, dos dotaciones de morteros, más de cuarenta nacionalistas, incluidos los que encabezaron el ajuste del fuego de artillería sobre nuestras tropas. Gracias a las acciones de las unidades nacionalistas, fueron bloqueadas y destruidas con éxito.

*19:13 MSK*

El Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania declara que las Fuerzas Armadas de RF han ocupado el pueblo de Lozovoye al este de Izyum.








*17:33 MSK*

Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, S. Lavrov, sobre la posición de las autoridades de Kiev


> _... declaraciones de representantes ucranianos de varios tipos, incluido el presidente y sus asesores ... sugieren que *no necesitan estas negociaciones en absoluto, que se han resignado a su destino *._



*17:28 MSK*

_Una caldera potencial para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el cruce de la región de DPR, LPR y Kharkiv. Se está realizando un trabajo sistemático para desnazificar la mano de obra de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Rápida ráfaga de unidades aliadas desde N. p. Kremennaya kp Zarechnoye abrió la posibilidad de rodear la agrupación AFU en el cruce de la región de Kharkov y el LDNR. Esta caldera puede cerrar en el área de la ciudad de Krasny Lyman._








Las expectativas de las calderas pueden no estar justificadas. En primer lugar, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas se abstienen de realizar avances rápidos para salvar las vidas de sus soldados. En segundo lugar, la amenaza de cerco obliga al enemigo a retirarse, para lo cual tiene tiempo suficiente. Veremos.

*17:14 MSK*

Dicen que las explosiones diurnas_ de hoy (ver las noticias a las 13:49 hora de Moscú) en Kiev no son un "ataque con cohetes", sino un desminado._

Pero no está claro por qué fue necesario desminar con una explosión, e incluso tan fuerte que llega a las noticias. Es posible que estén tratando de ocultar los próximos ataques en la capital del régimen de Kiev bajo "remoción de minas".


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (22 Abr 2022)

Globalistas, hdp todos, saludos


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Abr 2022)

USA suministra cohetes MLRS, según Nuland

Fuente rusa


----------



## Peineto (22 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Vivimos tiempos fascinantes.
> 
> Un político checo adorna unos sandwichs con la Z (supuestamente en honor a su novia, Zuzana), sube la foto a internet y entonces se presenta la policía para investigar si apoya la invasión rusa de Ucrania...
> 
> ...




Y se quejaban de la llamada democracia popular¿ pues bienvenidos todoss a saborear las mieles de la auténtica democracia con pedigrí auténtico y genuino.


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)

Ucrania ha reconocido el crucero hundido Moskva como objeto de su patrimonio cultural subacuático.

En el registro de objetos culturales, el antiguo buque insignia de la Flota del Mar Negro figura con el número 2064.

Recordemos que el crucero era el buque insignia de la flota de Mordor y vergonzosamente se hundió a 80 millas de Odessa, convirtiéndose en el objeto hundido más grande en el fondo del Mar Negro.

Y de acuerdo con la convención de la UNESCO, todos los rastros de actividad humana en el fondo del Mar Negro en el marco de las actividades de Ucrania se convierten en su propiedad. 

TRUKHA⚡noticias .


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Abr 2022)

La CE permite bajo ciertas condiciones el pago del gas en rublos 

Fuente Reuters


----------



## Abstenuto (22 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> *Para lanzar teorías conspiranoicas podemos enrevesar más la teoría: El objetivo de la guerra no es arruinar a Rusia ni a Europa, eso son "efectos colaterales", sino benerficiar y reindustrializar EEUU.* Al romper la relación comercial de energía, materias primas y alimentos entre la UE y Rusia obligas a los europeos a tener que importar comida de EEUU (transgénica), energía (más cara) y materias primas de otros lugares (más escasos y caros). Al final todo esto supone inflación, energía más cara y devaluación del euro. Por aquí lo han dicho ya algunos, llegará el caso en el que a las automoviliísticas europeas y otras empresas industriales tendrán que fabricar donde más barata es la energía que es ... en EEUU.



Es todo eso junto. Destruir completamente cualquier lazo entre Alemania y EEUU. La reindustrialización de EEUU es otra consecuencia favorable: Rusia y la UE se desangran, EEUU se fortalece relativamente. Divide et impera.

Y si se puede provocar que Rusia se sumerja en el caos y hacer caer a Putin, mejor (aunque esto lo tienen crudo). Ese empecinamiento por empujar a Rusia a la guerra usando como ariete el nacionalismo ucraniano tenía estos objetivos.

Y esto no son "teorías conspiranoicas". Es es el interés primordial de EEUU en Europa. Te lo dice George Friedman (Straford/CIA)

G. Friedman "..c’est cynique, immoral, mais ça marche ». Extraits du discours. - YouTube

________________________________________

EEUU lo ha logrado así:


1º La expansión el este se produce después de sucesivas promesas incumplidas por parte de dirigentes estadounidenses y europeos de que no se iba a producir. Algo que está bien documentado NATO Expansion: What Gorbachev Heard | National Security Archive

2º Cuando Yeltsin trató de acercarse a occidente y propuso incluir a Rusia en la OTAN los EEUU se negaron Could Russia ever join NATO? - Debating Europe

3º EEUU inicia el establecimiento del escudo antimisiles en Europa y se retira del Tratado sobre Misiles Antibalísticos (Tratado ABM) en 2002. A los rusos no se les ha dado ninguna garantía de que el sistema no sea reversible y los lanzadores no puedan usarse como plataformas de lanzamiento ofensivas. El sistema se ha ido expandiendo hacia el este y ya está actualmente desplegado en Rumanía y Polonia

4º EEUU/OTAN abren las puertas a la entrada de Ucrania y Georgia en la OTAN ignorando la “líneas rojas” de Putin (Cumbre de Bucarest, 2008)

5º EEUU/UE apoyan un golpe de estado en Ucrania (2014), con claros indicios de que EEUU estaba detrás del mismo. Resultado: gobierno ultranacionalista en Ucrania hostil a Rusia. Quien niegue esto, que lea estos artículos de Rafael Poch, un auténtico especialista que además estaba en Kíev durante el Maidan, vea estos documentales, investigue los hechos probados de aquellos días y juzque por si mismo
Poch: Aniversario Ucraniano: I) El cuaderno de Kíev








Aniversario ucraniano (II): El cuaderno de Odesa


(Del 28 de febrero al 7 de marzo de 2014) Los colosos se disputan Ucrania y la empujan hacia el conflicto. Detalle de una casa de Odesa. (Foto: R. Poch-de-Feliu) -Viernes, 28 d…




rafaelpoch.com




Oliver Stone "Ukraine on fire":

Ricardo Marquina: "Ucrania, el año del caos"


6º EEUU no participa en las conversaciones de paz Minsk. Al contrario, la política de EEUU y la OTAN se opone de facto a la distensión: apoya políticamente Ucrania, envía armas e inicia de facto la integración de Ucrania en la OTAN (envío de instructores y asesores OTAN para la formación del ejército ucraniano, adecuación de los puertos ucranianos para acoger barcos de guerra de la OTAN y coordinar ejercicios militares conjuntos). A su vez, el gobierno ucraniano ha manifestado reiteradamente su deseo de formar parte de la OTAN


https://www.nato.int/nato_static_fl2014/assets/pdf/pdf_2015_10/20151007_1510-backgrounder-nato-ukraine_.pdf




https://www.nato.int/structur/nmlo/links/yavoriv-training-centre.pdf











The Secret of Ukraine’s Military Success: Years of NATO Training


Extensive programs have taught thousands of soldiers, plus military brass and lawmakers overseeing the armed forces, how to transform from a rigid Soviet-style force into a modern army that thinks on the move.




www.wsj.com












U.S. Plan to Modernize Naval Base at Ukraine - Naval Post- Naval News and Information


Black Sea is transformed to a chessboard at last years that U.S. and Russia make moves. As a consequence, we encounter news about Black Sea that surprise us.




navalpost.com





7º EEUU se retira del Tratado Sobre Fuerzas Nucleares de Rango Intermedio (Tratado INF) en 2019, con una excusa falsa, pues los misiles que estaba probando Rusia no violaban el tratado al tener un alcance mayor de 5.000 km. EEUU no quiso documentar ante sus aliados de la OTAN el supuesto incumplimiento








US Reluctant to Disclose to All NATO Allies that Russia is Violating INF Treaty


The Kremlin cheated on a nuclear pact it signed with the United States, the U.S. government believes—and Secretary Kerry was briefed on the violations




www.atlanticcouncil.org





8º El Pentágono financia laboratorios biológicos que trabajan con patógenos peligrosos donde se desarrollan proyectos de investigación cuyos detalles no son públicos. Victoria Nuland, en respuesta una pregunta de Marco Rubio, declaró en el Senado que teme que la documentación de estos laboratorios caiga en manos rusas. La pregunta era muy concreta: si Ucrania tenía armas químicas, por lo que su respuesta resulta sorprendente e implícitamente parece reconocer que sí existe un proyecto armas biológicas.
).
Esos laboratorios no están sujetos a ninguna supervisión pese a las quejas de rusos y chinos que llevan desde 2018 reclamando que se cumpla la legalidad en este sentido. Muchos foreros han enlazado más información. La hipótesis de la amenaza biológica es creíble. Toda la documentación aquí:
Ukraine/US_biolabs • Avalon Library


9º EEUU rechaza las propuestas más básicas del documento que presenta Rusia para obtener garantías de seguridad en diciembre de 2021. Es decir, EEUU ni siquiera estaba dispuesto a poner sobre la mesa algún tipo de compromiso de que Ucrania no entrara en la OTAN

10º Paralelamente al despliegue militar ruso en las fronteras de Ucrania se producía una creciente concentración de tropas y material militar ucraniano en el Donbás.

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso consiguió los documentos originales de la orden de combate de la Guardia Nacional que prueban que Ucrania estaba preparando una operación ofensiva contra Donbass en marzo de este año. Están fechados y firmados el pasado 22 de enero
Docs en Telegram MoD Rusia:










Defensa de Rusia publica documentos secretos de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania con plan de ofensiva en el Donbass


Moscú, 25 mar (Sputnik).- El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia publicó este viernes comunicaciones cifradas de unos integrantes de la cuarta brigada de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania que contienen una…




www.elpais.cr




Cabría preguntarse si Zelenski controlaba realmente a las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania o en qué grado las controlaba. O si estaba interpretando un papel y no tenía ninguna intención real de alcanzar un acuerdo de paz con Rusia en Minsk II


.....
.....
.....

Pero es el "imperialismo ruso", "nada justifica una agresión a un país soberano" y blablablá...


----------



## delhierro (22 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Vale, no a sido un ataque ruso... pensaba que era el segundo misil que había llegado, ya que la furgoneta estaba ya ardiendo y el edificio algo negro.



Parece que se quedaron sin camiones antes los ucranianos, estan llevado munición con vehiculos civiles.


----------



## cryfar74 (22 Abr 2022)

Ship Fuel Runs Low in Europe as Russia’s War Shifts Trade Flows

*El Diésel marino en Europa se está acabando. Los precios rompen récords*


Las reservas de diésel marino vital en el noroeste de Europa se están agotando a medida que las secuelas de la operación encubierta de Rusia en Ucrania continúan devastando los mercados petroleros. 

Hay escasez de combustible diésel marino, conocido en la industria como MGO, en el centro comercial de petróleo de Ámsterdam-Rotterdam-Amberes, según Svend Molholt, director de operaciones del proveedor de combustible Monjasa Group. 

“Estamos viendo una falta de carga en la región”, dijo Molholt. Agregó que los barcos que solían repostar con combustible bajo en azufre en la región del Báltico antes de que Rusia trasladara tropas a la región vecina ahora se dirigen cada vez más al centro holandés-belga en busca de suministros adicionales. Esto endurece el mercado y tiene un efecto dominó para el resto del noroeste de Europa. 
Los efectos de la operación especial han repercutido en los mercados energéticos, con muchas empresas evitando el petróleo y los barcos rusos a medida que continúan aumentando las sanciones internacionales contra Moscú. Al mismo tiempo, muchas refinerías europeas han llevado a cabo trabajos de mantenimiento estacional, recortando aún más el suministro de combustible y apuntalando los precios. 

El costo del combustible diesel marino bajo en azufre, comúnmente utilizado por los transportistas en el noroeste de Europa para cumplir con una importante regulación ambiental, ha aumentado considerablemente en Amberes en las últimas semanas. El precio subió incluso más rápido que los futuros del crudo Brent, lo que indica una mayor competencia por el combustible marino. MGO es similar al combustible diesel, cuyo precio también se ha disparado desde el comienzo de la guerra. 







Hay una escasez general de MGO y otros combustibles diésel "que van desde el norte de Francia y el ARA hasta el Báltico", dijo Soren Hall, director ejecutivo de KPI OceanConnect, un comerciante y corredor de combustible marino. Agregó que el mantenimiento programado de la refinería es un factor. 

“En esta etapa, no prevemos un mercado en el que los transportistas no puedan obtener su gasóleo”, dijo Hall. Pero aquellos que compran en el último minuto "tendrán dificultades" y es posible que deban pagar una tarifa, conocida como estadía, para esperar la entrega en el puerto.

El propietario del petrolero, Torm A/S, compró recientemente MGO con 0,1 % de azufre en muy poco tiempo. La compañía dijo que el mercado se ha ajustado gradualmente durante el último mes, aunque no hasta el punto de preocuparse. 

“Vemos que la entrada de petróleo y productos petrolíferos rusos ha disminuido, lo que ha provocado escasez en el noroeste de Europa y los precios han aumentado”, dijo la compañía en un comunicado.


----------



## Arraki (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Abr 2022)

ENCUESTA 


COMO CREEIS QUE HA SIDO LIQUIDADA EN VERDAD LA MUJER DEL FORENSE TELEVISIVO JOSE CABRERA ?










*A) GOBIERNO CHINO 
L*E HA DADO UN HUEVO FRITO ENVENADO CAMBIANDOLO ESTA VEZ POR UN UNA ZAHANORIA TAPONADORA TRAMPA 









'China poisoned me with fried eggs after I tried to expose truth about Covid'


A CHINESE virologist living in hiding in the US has claimed Chinese agents tried poison her after she exposed the “truth” about the origins of Covid. In an exclusive interview with The …




www.thesun.ie




TOXIC SHOCK
*‘Chinese agents tried to kill me with two poisoned fried eggs after I tried to expose truth about Covid,’ says scientis*















*B) GRAFENO DE LAS VACUNAS | 
REPENTINITIS SEVERA CAMUFLADA POR VERGUENZA *




C) ALGUIEN CON CONOCMIENTOS FORENSES
LA SACRIFICADO PARA ENTRAR EN LOS ILLUMINATI PACO



D) EL *GRU* RUSO 
LE HA MANDADO UN MENSAJE POR LA RETORICA FOLLA OTANS BELICISTA DE LOS PROGRAMAS DEL CUARTO COÑAZO​


----------



## Tails (22 Abr 2022)

Ataques en Rusia contra centros de reclutamiento militar


Los problema que ha desencadenado el presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, con su invasión de Ucrania, pueden estar próximos a volverse contra él. El apoyo a la invasión, aunque...




amp.marca.com






*Oleada de ataques en Rusia contra centros de reclutamiento militar*


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Abr 2022)

algo le ha sentado mal a la mujer del Forense Cabrera de Cuarto Mileno
"no pudiendo hacer nada por salvar su vida"
o



¿HAN SIDO ACTIVADO LOS KALIBR de la CLASE K- CLUB ЯEPENTINE 
CON GRANFENO POLONIO ACTIVADO. EL OBJETIVO NO DETECTA PUES SE CAMUFLAN COMO MINI ZAHANORIAS DE ENSALADA







Estaban comiendo fuera y todo marchaba con normalidad hasta que la esposa de cabrera comenzó a asfixiarse. *Una zanahoria *que había comido se había quedado atorada en la glotis, impidiendo la respiración.









Muere atragantada con una zanahoria la mujer de José Cabrera


El doctor José Cabrera, conocido por ser uno de los forenses más televisivos en la actualidad, ha sufrido un duro revés en los últimos días. Su mujer ha fallecido en




www.lavanguardia.com





what a history ! 














Muere a los 52 años Rosa Mariscal, actriz de Hospital Central


Así lo ha anunciado la Unión de Actores y Actrices, aunque no ha dado a conocer la causa de la muerte. ...




www.catalunyapress.es


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Malevich (22 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Ship Fuel Runs Low in Europe as Russia’s War Shifts Trade Flows
> 
> *El Diésel marino en Europa se está acabando. Los precios rompen récords*
> 
> ...



Pobre GRETA.
En breves toda la cháchara europea eco-friendly será papel mojado. Desde el gas yanqui procedente del fracking al grano transgénico de Argentina o USA. Pasando por el diesel, la nuclear, el carbón y lo que haga falta. La UE es humo y fantasía.


----------



## El-Mano (22 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Parece que se quedaron sin camiones antes los ucranianos, estan llevado munición con vehiculos civiles.



Desde los primeros dias ya se veían que se transportaban antitanques en turismos.


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## frangelico (22 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Pobre GRETA.
> En breves toda la cháchara europea eco-friendly será papel mojado. Desde el gas yanqui procedente del fracking al grano transgénico de Argentina o USA. Pasando por el diesel, la nuclear, el carbón y lo que haga falta. La UE es humo y fantasía.



Si no se suicida o termina encerrada es que es una mentirosa, se le ha caído el mundo y tiene que reaccionar enloqueciendo.


----------



## El_Suave (22 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Creo que es bastante torpe ... Quiera o no PODEMOS son sus socios y se lo pueden hacer pagar .. Vamos yo de hecho ya se lo estaría haciendo pagar.



En realidad es a Biden, si es que este mandara algo en realidad, a quien habría que convencer de parar la masacre por ellos iniciada. Que lo intente ella a ver lo que consigue.

Puestos a personalizar claro, porque no es ni Biden ni Putin, es una oligarquía mafiosa que aspira al dominio global sin oposición posible, frente a Rusia y China principalmente que no están dispuestos a someterse a ese dominio.

En cuanto a Podemos, pues les ha venido grande, se han acojonado. En su descargo decir que hasta el Papa Francisco se ha acojonado y no se atreve a decir la verdad. Que no sabrán estos hijos de Satanás sobre el Vaticano para amarrar al Papa.

Se demuestra además que estos de Podemos no tienen nada que ver con Maduro, este Maduro ha demostrado mucha mayor dignidad y cojones que estos pijo-progres de Podemos.


----------



## El Mercader (22 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Ship Fuel Runs Low in Europe as Russia’s War Shifts Trade Flows
> 
> *El Diésel marino en Europa se está acabando. Los precios rompen récords*
> 
> ...



Pero están parando a Putin!!!!


----------



## El Mercader (22 Abr 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> . En su descargo decir que hasta el Papa Francisco se ha acojonado y no se atreve a decir la verdad. Que no sabrán estos hijos de Satanás sobre el Vaticano para amarrar al Papa.



Los anglos tienen siempre tres formas de actuar cuando quieren que hagas algo:

1) Te sobornan con pasta.
2) Si eres insobornable, te montan algo para chantajearte.
3) Si eres inchantajeable, pues directamente te "accidentan".

Llevan repitiendo este esquema desde hace 250 años.


----------



## delhierro (22 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Desde los primeros dias ya se veían que se transportaban antitanques en turismos.



Si pero aquello era más para ataques contra las columnas moviles rusas, haciendose pasar por civiles, que como logistica para mantener el ejercito.


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (22 Abr 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> En realidad es a Biden, si es que este mandara algo en realidad, a quien habría que convencer de parar la masacre por ellos iniciada. Que lo intente ella a ver lo que consigue.
> 
> Puestos a personalizar claro, porque no es ni Biden ni Putin, es una oligarquía mafiosa que aspira al dominio global sin oposición posible, frente a Rusia y China principalmente que no están dispuestos a someterse a ese dominio.
> 
> ...



Los de Pudimos quieren estar en misa y repicando. Acaso no forman parte del Gobierno?









Belarra pide una "movilización masiva" contra el envío de armas y Robles responde: "Ojalá convenza a Putin"


Apenas 24 horas después de que Pedro Sánchez, conmocionado ante la devastación en Borodyanka, anunciara el mayor envío de armamento hasta la fecha a Ucrania, sus aliados...




www.elmundo.es





Belarra pide una "movilización masiva" contra el envío de armas y Robles responde: "Ojalá convenza a Putin"

VICENTE COLL
Madrid

Actualizado Viernes, 22 abril 2022 - 16:33
Podemos y sus socios llaman a tejer una "alianza internacional" que ensalce el diálogo para lograr un alto el fuego mientras Díaz remarca sus diferencias y apuesta por el derecho a la legítima defensa


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)

Ahora dirán rápidamente todos los prorrusos que Transnitria está sufriendo un ataque de los nazis moldavos desde hace años y que Putin quiere liberarlos a base de derruir las ciudades moldavas hasta los cimientos y que la culpa de todo es de la OTAN.


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Abr 2022)

Los asesinatos simultaneos de las familias rusas de altos cargos gasisticos, el Soplillo Prat las ha relacionado con violencia machigta.


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)

@Pinxaor

BOMBAS EN LECHE RUSA Ingenieros sociales ukros están distribuyendo estas imágenes d artefactos explosivos instalados en paquetes d leche q vienen como ayuda humanitaria rusa a Kherson Nisiquiera se molestan en q la etiqueta d "leche rusa" esté escrita en ucraniano


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (22 Abr 2022)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> Los de Pudimos quieren estar en misa y repicando. Acaso no forman parte del Gobierno?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los de Potemos es de nausea, si tuviesen un mínimo de dignidad hubiesen abandonado el gobierno títere.


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## NPI (22 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> * "Z" es la svastika del siglo XXI y deberíamos empezar a asumirla"*
> 
> Lo dice el tal Pedro Rodríguez, probablemente un activo CIA en España..



20:30 pm


----------



## chemarin (22 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Te cuento:
> 
> 1) La unión europea tiene una balanza de pagos favorable de 4 a 1 respecto a Estados Unidos. Luego la UE es un competidor comercial de Estados Unidos.
> 
> ...



Sin negar cierto atractivo a lo que dices, le encuentro una importante falla, si la intención fuera la que dices, sería tan sencillo para la OTAN como ordenar a Zelensky o quien sea que realmente mande en Ucrania, que se sabotearan los oleoductos de gas que van a Europa, si no lo han hecho es porque lo que dices es bonito pero falso.


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)

El Centro Científico Ruso de Cohetes y Naves Espaciales en Korolyov está en llamas en este momento.

Es el principal centro analítico de la Agencia Espacial Rusa (NASA rusa) Roskosmos.

2 incendios estratégicos ayer, 1 hoy.

¿Saludos desde Ucrania?


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)

@IrinaMar10

La base de Azov que fue capturada en Mariupol. Se llamaron a sí mismos defensores, pero solo trajeron desgracia, muerte y devastación a su país.



























La bandera de Nueva Rusia tachada con la inscripción "Os colgaremos y os enterraremos"


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (22 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los de Potemos es de nausea, si tuviesen un mínimo de dignidad hubiesen abandonado el gobierno títere.



Prefieren seguir chupando del bote que respetar sus "principios" (teóricamente) y abandonar el Gobierno o intentar forzarlo. Están perdidisimos, se ven sin poder y apartados en la esquina; pero más perdidos están sus votantes (en las encuestas aún les dan 20-22 escaños...). Terrible.


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)

Moscú, hoy.


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## NPI (22 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Tio, a ver, que esto es un FORO DE ECONOMÍA... a ver si nos enteramos...
> 
> España vive del BCE, no es caso único por la zona euro... Europa no tiene reserva alguna de alimentos realmente, el gas está casi al día, de petroleo porque en tiempos pretéritos se obligó a crear reserva estratégica...
> 
> ...



20:36 pm


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)

Desnazificado Pulverizado


----------



## El Mercader (22 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Sin negar cierto atractivo a lo que dices, le encuentro una importante falla, si la intención fuera la que dices, sería tan sencillo para la OTAN como ordenar a Zelensky o quien sea que realmente mande en Ucrania, que se sabotearan los oleoductos de gas que van a Europa, si no lo han hecho es porque lo que dices es bonito pero falso.



No se han saboteado los oleoductos porque nadie en su sano juicio lo iba a permitir y tampoco se puede hacer "de golpe" sin mandar la economía mundial a la mierda. Tiene que ser un proceso "natural", lento y con la opinión favorable de los ciudadanos europeos.

Te recuerdo que los americanos ya han firmado un contrado de 100.000 millones de euros para proveer de gas a Europa para los próximos diez años.


----------



## Bishop (22 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Troleo Nivel Emperador.
> 
> No se puede negar que esta guerra tiene sus "momentos". Los ucranianos declaran "Patrimonio Subacuático" de Ucrania el sitio donde se hundió el Moska y los rusos ahora usan el alfabeto completo (por si lo quieren prohibir).
> 
> Ambos troleos son buenos. Mis diez.




Es fake, hay imágenes antiguas iguales con sólo la Z. Pero sí, como troleo sería apoteósico.


----------



## NPI (22 Abr 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Buenos días putin lovers, ¿como va la ofensiva?. ¿ya han entrado en kiev? ¿o lo volvemos a dejar para mañana?.
> 
> pd: nunca unos tres días dieron para tanto.



El primer  de la mañana hace su aparición por el hilo


----------



## apocalippsis (22 Abr 2022)

*El economista Yushkov dijo cuándo Europa comenzará a comprar gas ruso por rublos*
22 de abril de 2022 20:34





gazprom.ru
_A principios de mayo, los compradores europeos de gas ruso comenzarán a recibir "pagos" en rublos en masa._

Berlín, 22 de abril. El canciller alemán, *Olaf Scholz* , cree que un posible embargo sobre los recursos energéticos rusos no conducirá a la paz en Ucrania. Así lo afirmó el jefe del gobierno alemán durante una entrevista con Spiegel.

Según él, una prohibición inmediata del suministro de gas ruso a Europa tendrá graves consecuencias para muchos estados. En este sentido, cree que la introducción de un embargo sobre el suministro de energía de Rusia es inapropiada.

Una posición similar sobre el suministro de gas ruso expresó el presidente francés, *Emmanuel Macron* , quien dijo que el tema de imponer un embargo al sector energético de la Federación Rusa no estaba en la agenda de la Unión Europea.


> _“Un embargo de gas no está sobre la mesa de negociación en la UE, ya que para varios países europeos significaría el cese de toda actividad económica y social”, dijo el ministro de Finanzas francés, Bruno Le Maire._



Nuevas declaraciones de la dirección de la Quinta República contrastan fuertemente con la posición que expresó el líder francés hace apenas unos días: el 19 de abril, Macron dijo que su país no necesita gas ruso , ya que Francia es el mayor exportador de electricidad nuclear en el mundo.

En el contexto de las declaraciones conciliatorias de los líderes de los países más grandes de la UE, el Alto Representante de la UE para Asuntos Exteriores y Política de Seguridad, *Josep Borrell* , se vio obligado a afirmar que la UE no tiene una posición unificada sobre el tema de la renuncia a los vectores energéticos rusos.

Al comentar sobre la pregunta de un periodista de El País sobre si se incluirá un embargo a los suministros de petróleo y gas rusos en el nuevo paquete de sanciones, el jefe de la diplomacia europea señaló que no hay consenso sobre este tema.


> _“Hasta donde yo sé, no hay ninguna propuesta sobre la mesa, pero hay opciones sobre la mejor manera de hacer esto. No hay unanimidad en ninguna de estas propuestas”, dijo._







gazprom.ru

Es de destacar que la posición de Europa sobre el suministro de gas por tubería desde Rusia cambia cuanto más se acercan los plazos de pago del gas suministrado a los países de la UE en abril. Anteriormente, el presidente de la Federación Rusa notificó a sus colegas europeos que a partir del 1 de abril, los suministros de gas a países "enemigos", que incluyen a los estados de la UE, se realizarán solo si dichos suministros se pagan en rublos.

Hoy, la Comisión Europea también anunció la admisibilidad de pagar el gas ruso bajo el nuevo esquema. Reuters, citando a un organismo europeo, informa que uno de los esquemas para pagar el gas en rublos prevé que los importadores abran cuentas en moneda extranjera con Gazprombank, que asumirá el papel de intermediario en la conversión de euros en rublos.

El principal analista del Fondo Nacional de Seguridad Energética, el experto de la Universidad Financiera del Gobierno de la Federación Rusa, *Igor Yushkov* , comentó sobre la aceptación de hecho de las condiciones de Rusia con respecto al suministro de gas a la redacción internacional de FAN.





vk.com / Ígor Yushkov


> _“Estaba claro para todos que les sería imposible rechazar el gas ruso “aquí y ahora”. Tomará años preparar la infraestructura para recibir GNL. Aquellos países donde entregamos 150-155 mil millones de metros cúbicos de gas natural por tubería el año pasado tenían 70 mil millones de metros cúbicos de capacidad adicional. Incluso si hubiera suficiente suministro en el mercado global de GNL, simplemente no encajaría en las terminales de GNL existentes.
> 
> El segundo punto es que no hay oferta de GNL. La oleada de puesta en marcha de nuevas plantas de GNL acaba de terminar, y nada nuevo aparecerá a gran escala en los próximos años. Por lo tanto, está claro que simplemente no hay nada con lo que reemplazar el gas ruso. El mercado del carbón y el petróleo es fácil de reemplazar: si Europa prohíbe sus suministros desde Rusia, entonces Rusia simplemente carga estos volúmenes en petroleros y buques de carga seca y los envía a los mercados asiáticos. Y el que abastecía a los mercados asiáticos va al mercado europeo. Estamos cambiando de mercado. Es imposible hacer esto con gas, porque es imposible desplegar un gasoducto”, explica el experto._



A su juicio, la negativa de incluso una parte de los países de la UE a comprar gas ruso está cargada de nuevos sobresaltos en los mercados gasistas europeos y mundiales y de una nueva subida descontrolada de los precios del combustible azul.


> _“Si Europa rechaza nuestro gas, detendremos la producción, lo que provocará un enorme déficit en el mercado mundial. Esto significa que todo el gas restante se volverá muy caro. Por lo tanto, no realizan ninguna acción con el gas.
> Creo que en un futuro cercano veremos un efecto absurdo, porque prohibirán rechazar el gas ruso, o al menos lo recomendarán encarecidamente. Por ejemplo, están Polonia y Lituania, que declaran que en ningún caso cambiarán a liquidaciones en rublos. Y si Lituania no consumía mucho, entonces Polonia en años anteriores necesitaba alrededor de nueve mil millones de metros cúbicos de gas.
> 
> 
> Si Polonia se niega ahora, comenzará a competir aún más activamente por el GNL, que ya escasea. Y por eso, habrá una escasez aún mayor de gas natural licuado, y esto hará subir los precios en bolsa y, en general, todo el gas subirá de precio. Por lo tanto, ahora para Europa en su conjunto, para que los precios no suban, es beneficioso que nadie rechace el gas ruso”, asegura el analista._



Según Yushkov, algunos países europeos ya han comenzado a pagar en rublos el gas ruso que se les suministra. Así lo demuestran una serie de señales indirectas que han aparecido en los últimos días. En estas condiciones, la Unión Europea resultó ser incapaz de continuar con la política restrictiva en cuanto al uso del rublo como medio de pago.


> _“Vemos, hasta ahora extraoficialmente, pero surge, comprando rublos. Vimos un repunte el 18 de abril, que está relacionado con el pago de anticipos de gas que se producen a mediados de mes: el 18 alguien intentó vender una gran cantidad en euros. Y hace unos días, una gran cantidad de dólares, por lo que el rublo se ha fortalecido significativamente frente a estas monedas.
> Esto puede interpretarse como el hecho de que alguien transfirió moneda a Gazprombank y cambia una gran cantidad de moneda a rublos. Por lo tanto, indirectamente, ya han aparecido ciertas señales de que alguien estuvo de acuerdo con el esquema propuesto por Rusia y los pagos comenzaron a pasar. La ola principal de pagos se observará a principios de mayo”, resumió._











Экономист Юшков рассказал, когда Европа начнет покупать российский газ за рубли


В начале мая европейские покупатели российского газа начнут массово получать «платежки» в рублях.




riafan.ru


----------



## Gotthard (22 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> En la radio acaban de informar solemnemente y con orgullo como va la travesía del barco español que se dirige a la zona de conflicto para entregar armamento al ejercito ucraniano, han contado, incluso con detalle, todo el material bélico que transporta. Esto es propio de una comedia, no pueden ser tan tontos.


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Desnazificado Pulverizado



Que daño ha hecho el cine bélico yanqui, y su escenita con dos tios sujetando un bazooka y cargandose un tanque nazi o coreano. Lo que nunca salia en la escena era cuando los granaderos que acompañaban al tanque o el tanque del al lado les volaba los huevos.


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (22 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1034070



Pero pon el enlace


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (22 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los de Potemos es de nausea, si tuviesen un mínimo de dignidad hubiesen abandonado el gobierno títere.



Salvo los partidos comunistas griego y portugués, toda la izquierda europea da ganas de echar la bilis hasta de la primera comunión.

Han asumido demasiado bien las lecciones de sus amos supuestamente trotsko-desviacionistas, bien regados de dinero de la CIA.


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)

Un pequeño offtopic que por fin es viernes.

_Hoy se puso en funcionamiento otro avión de producción Il-76MD-90A. La sucursal de PJSC Il - Aviastar (parte de la División de Aviación de Transporte de PJSC "UAC" de la Corporación Estatal Rostec) puso en funcionamiento otro avión de transporte pesado en serie Il-76MD-90, construido para el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa. Después de completar con éxito las pruebas de vuelo, el nuevo avión se unió al regimiento de aviación de la BTA. _















En la cultura Gopnik el IL-76 es famoso por lo siguiente:


(Darle al play solo bajo vuestra responsabilidad.)


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (22 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> A mi esto de informar con todos los detalles sobre esto en medio de una guerra, me parece de guion de película de Mel Brooks.



Amosave, la inteligencia militar rusa del GRU si ha hecho su trabajo ya tiene la lista detallada hasta la ultima bala que se ha cargado en ese buque. Por supuesto que tienen tambien su derrota y cuando y como va a desembarcar.

Pero ponerselo tan facil al enemigo no se ha visto nunca. En el JEMAD estarán todos llevandose las manos a la cabeza, sobre todo el jefe de la Armada.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (22 Abr 2022)

*YA LOS CONFISCAN SIN ABRIR*


Los arsenales más grandes de Ucrania en Balakliya han sido capturados por las fuerzas rusas


----------



## Rudi Rocker (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (22 Abr 2022)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> Pero pon el enlace





https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/attachments/1650652990535-png.1034070/


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)

Los ukros campan a sus anchas por Barcelona. Gloria a los héroes? Vuestros "héroes" (Stepan Bandera y los tarados del UPA) fueron unos psicópatas genocidas.


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## hikso (22 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *YA LOS CONFISCAN SIN ABRIR*
> 
> 
> Los arsenales más grandes de Ucrania en Balakliya han sido capturados por las fuerzas rusas



Yo saldría cagando hostias de ahí. Los ucranianos conocen exactamente la posición de ese almacén. Lo van a bombardear seguro.


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (22 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Moscú, hoy.




cumpleaños de lenin







Hoy es el cumpleaños de Lenin.
Se habló mucho de que Lenin estaba obsoleto, pero miras lo que está pasando en el mundo y entiendes lo relevante que sigue siendo.
En realidad, no en vano, los chinos, que caminan hacia el estatus de superpotencia mundial, tienen al marxismo-leninismo como ideología oficial.
¡Felices vacaciones, camaradas!










JoséBatallas dijo:


>



no en vano "Grad" significa "Granizo"


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Malevich (22 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Si no se suicida o termina encerrada es que es una mentirosa, se le ha caído el mundo y tiene que reaccionar enloqueciendo.



Está amortizada por sus jefes. Aparece muy de cuando en cuando, ora para decir que es positivo en coronavirus, ora para apoyar a Ucrania. 
Misión cumplida.
Ahora el payaso de las élites es Zelensky. Amortizar a éste va a salir más caro y ruidoso. Pero lo harán más pronto que tarde.


----------



## Don Pascual (22 Abr 2022)

Rula este vídeo. ¿ Que pensáis? Yo ni afirmo ni desmiento.


----------



## Archimanguina (22 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> @IrinaMar10
> 
> La base de Azov que fue capturada en Mariupol. Se llamaron a sí mismos defensores, pero solo trajeron desgracia, muerte y devastación a su país.
> 
> ...



Miguel Serrano?


----------



## Bulldozerbass (22 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Ayer navegando por el éter me encontré con estas charlas de Zbigniew Brzezinski, el especialista en Eurasia de varias administraciones yankees.
> 
> *Julio 2011
> 
> ...



Coño, Lord Enlil, cuánto tiempo!


----------



## Malevich (22 Abr 2022)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> Los de Pudimos quieren estar en misa y repicando. Acaso no forman parte del Gobierno?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Yolandísima habla de legítima defensa en el caso de los saharauis? ¿Los palestinos? ¿Los yemeníes? ¿Los libios y los sirios? ¿Los tigriñas? 
Asco de otanistas....


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Abr 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Rula este vídeo. ¿ Que pensáis? Yo ni afirmo ni desmiento.



Fake de los malos…


----------



## Malevich (22 Abr 2022)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> Prefieren seguir chupando del bote que respetar sus "principios" (teóricamente) y abandonar el Gobierno o intentar forzarlo. Están perdidisimos, se ven sin poder y apartados en la esquina; pero más perdidos están sus votantes (en las encuestas aún les dan 20-22 escaños...). Terrible.



Ni principios, ni tácticas ni finalidades. Pseudoizquierda fútil y postmaterialista. Burguesa. Atlantizada a golpes de Netflix y editoriales de El País.


----------



## frangelico (22 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Es fake, hay imágenes antiguas iguales con sólo la Z. Pero sí, como troleo sería apoteósico.



Mejor AbC que con eso se cargan una cadena americana y un diario español. A ver si los cancela algún listo.


----------



## Caracalla (22 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Sin negar cierto atractivo a lo que dices, le encuentro una importante falla, si la intención fuera la que dices, sería tan sencillo para la OTAN como ordenar a Zelensky o quien sea que realmente mande en Ucrania, que se sabotearan los oleoductos de gas que van a Europa, si no lo han hecho es porque lo que dices es bonito pero falso.



Si hacen eso... entonces igual los que entran a aplastar Ucros son los Alemanes, Húngaros y Austríacos. 

No es tan fácil.


----------



## UNKAS (22 Abr 2022)

La facción de las FSB anti-Putin está mostrando músculo. El turcochino está débil y su vida será probablemente corta.


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)

Y digo yo,todos esos incendios y 'ataques' en Rusia no serán de falsa bandera como excusa para declarar la guerra? Ya me espero cualquier cosa de los rusos


----------



## amcxxl (22 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *YA LOS CONFISCAN SIN ABRIR*
> Los arsenales más grandes de Ucrania en Balakliya han sido capturados por las fuerzas rusas



La unidad militar del arsenal probablemente sea gente de la region y no nazis de nbatallones traidos de fuera, por lo cual probablemente seran leales a Rusia y no a Bandera como el 90% de la gente de Jarkov

de hecho en este arsenal alguien volo toda la municion de artilleria lista para atacar el Donbass hace 5 o 6 años


65º Arsenal de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Balakliya

Ha salido un vídeo del 65º Arsenal de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Balakliya.

A pesar de que hubo un comercio ilegal de armas de los almacenes, algo fue robado, algo explotó durante varias explosiones y algo fue destruido durante las hostilidades, todavía quedan muchas existencias allí.










UNKAS dijo:


> La facción de las FSB anti-Putin está mostrando músculo. El turcochino está débil y su vida será probablemente corta.



pero que estupideces pones, payaso

eso es un edificio normal en llamas

las bases militares, especialmente si tienen municion y explosivos estan en medio del campo, no dentro de una zona residencial

hay que ser subnormal para querer colar en este foro una mierda como esa

anda y vete a FOROCOCHES cuñao


----------



## frangelico (22 Abr 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> En realidad es a Biden, si es que este mandara algo en realidad, a quien habría que convencer de parar la masacre por ellos iniciada. Que lo intente ella a ver lo que consigue.
> 
> Puestos a personalizar claro, porque no es ni Biden ni Putin, es una oligarquía mafiosa que aspira al dominio global sin oposición posible, frente a Rusia y China principalmente que no están dispuestos a someterse a ese dominio.
> 
> ...



Esto será, el chantaje funciona. aquí se juega tanto que no se pueden descartar desde amenazas contra los hijos de políticos díscolos al uso de información de que la que sólo algunos servicios secretos disponen (seguramente pocos gobiernos, y el español no es uno, resistirían que fuera público el patrimonio real de sus miembros y cómo se construyó).


----------



## El Mercader (22 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Coño, Lord Enlil, cuánto tiempo!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1034083



Este, junto con Kissinger han sido probablemente los dos mayores hijos de la gran puta que han pisado la tierra.
Satanás tendrá buena cuenta de ellos en el infierno.


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (22 Abr 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Y se quejaban de la llamada democracia popular¿ pues bienvenidos todoss a saborear las mieles de la auténtica democracia con pedigrí auténtico y genuino.



Viendo el gusto para elegir corbatas, no me extraña que el hombre no sea capaz de pensar que igual lo de las empanadillas de zetas igual se malinterpretaba aunque fueran para su novia.


----------



## chemarin (22 Abr 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Si hacen eso... entonces igual los que entran a aplastar Ucros son los Alemanes, Húngaros y Austríacos.
> 
> No es tan fácil.



No, porque no sería demasiado difícil atribuirle el sabotaje a los rusos. Evidentemente ese no es problema. Lo único que "salva" la tesis de @El Mercader es el hecho casi seguro que en un periodo de algunos años el gas ruso no fluirá a Europa, lo que eventualmente encarecerá los costes de producción y se producirá una pérdida de competitividad europea.


----------



## mazuste (22 Abr 2022)

Osease: que la representante imperial, la Yellen de marras, ha tenido ha bien ceder
a los lloriqueos europeos y da vía libre a que compren en rublos su necesario gas.


Ni que decir tiene, que esto es una derrota sumaria de las ambiciones imperiales.
Así es la irremisible derrota geopolítica del dólar del siglo. mientras Rusia machaca
toda oposición militar en Ucrania...Ver para creer.


https://www.rt.com/business/554334-us-europe-russian-energy-ban/


----------



## chemarin (22 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No se han saboteado los oleoductos porque nadie en su sano juicio lo iba a permitir y tampoco se puede hacer "de golpe" sin mandar la economía mundial a la mierda. Tiene que ser un proceso "natural", lento y con la opinión favorable de los ciudadanos europeos.
> 
> Te recuerdo que los americanos ya han firmado un contrado de 100.000 millones de euros para proveer de gas a Europa para los próximos diez años.



Vaya argumento tonto, "nadie en su sano juicio lo iba a permitir", si realmente los EEUU quieren hundir Europa (como tú dices), te podría presentar decenas de personas que sabotearían el gaseoducto por el dinero suficiente, estén o no en su sano juicio. Por otro lado, según tu tesis a EEUU le interesaría joder a Europa para comprarle todo a ellos, no se me ocurre mejor forma de hacerlo en el corto plazo. Es que tu tesis francamente le veo demasiados fallos. Y lo de esperar a la opinión favorable de los europeos me parece otra chorrada. Me parece que tienes demasiado buena opinión de los psicópatas al mando.


----------



## amcxxl (22 Abr 2022)

Videos de hoy de Patric Lancaster








chemarin dijo:


> Vaya argumento tonto, "nadie en su sano juicio lo iba a permitir", si realmente los EEUU quieren hundir Europa (como tú dices), te podría presentar decenas de personas que sabotearían el gaseoducto por el dinero suficiente, estén o no en su sano juicio. Por otro lado, según tu tesis a EEUU le interesaría joder a Europa para comprarle todo a ellos, no se me ocurre mejor forma de hacerlo en el corto plazo. Es que tu tesis francamente le veo demasiados fallos. Y lo de esperar a la opinión favorable de los europeos me parece otra chorrada. Me parece que tienes demasiado buena opinión de los psicópatas al mando.



USA ya estubo saboteando el gasoducto durante años imponiendo sanciones a las empresas alemanas y de otros paises que participaban en la construccion y de hecho consigiuo retrasar su construccion varios años, que tuvo que ser acabado por el propio Gazprom por sus propios medios

si alguien pone una bomba en el gasoducto se puede reparar en poco tiempo, ademas es un delito perseguible

el sabotaje es politico, quieren poner a la propia Alemania en la tesitura de hacerla renunciar a recibir gas por el gasoducto y comprar gas americano aun siendo mucho mas caro

es lo que tiene ser una colonia y estar ocupados militarmente por USA desde 1945


----------



## NPI (22 Abr 2022)

NOTICIA FALSA YA DESMENTIDA, pero uno de los PROPAGANDISTAS del foro la pone de todos modos, los 20 céntimos por "noticia 2020-2021-2022-?" son muy jugosos.


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)

Otra gran fosa común ha sido encontrada en las afueras de Mariupol, en el pueblo de Vynohradne. 

Informes de que al menos 1.000 ucranianos que fueron asesinados por los rusos fueron enterrados allí.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (22 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1034070



_"El Ministerio de Defensa cuenta ya con 341 asesores en igualdad"._

Pues casi que ya da para un batallon, que podriamos enviar a que se enfrenten a los chechenos o al boko haram.


----------



## cryfar74 (22 Abr 2022)

Alguno lo comento ayer, sobre las sospechosas muertes de Rusos...Las circunstancias de los sucesos una vez uno lee al noticia nada tienen que ver con el titular de suicidio.

Pero lo que menos me imaginaba era el provecho de la ministra de Igualdad, Irene Montero, condenando el asesinato por violencia machista.

Doble crimen en Lloret y Moscú: dos magnates rusos matan al mismo tiempo a sus familias y se suicidan


----------



## dabuti (22 Abr 2022)

HACE 2 SEMANAS:

*Mapa de la guerra en Ucrania | El contraataque ucraniano avanza y recupera zonas del norte*


----------



## Marco Porcio (22 Abr 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Rula este vídeo. ¿ Que pensáis? Yo ni afirmo ni desmiento.



El típico polvo de pared rascado con cuchara putos malpensados.


----------



## El Mercader (22 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Vaya argumento tonto, "nadie en su sano juicio lo iba a permitir", si realmente los EEUU quieren hundir Europa (como tú dices), te podría presentar decenas de personas que sabotearían el gaseoducto por el dinero suficiente, estén o no en su sano juicio. Por otro lado, según tu tesis a EEUU le interesaría joder a Europa para comprarle todo a ellos, no se me ocurre mejor forma de hacerlo en el corto plazo. Es que tu tesis francamente le veo demasiados fallos. Y lo de esperar a la opinión favorable de los europeos me parece otra chorrada. Me parece que tienes demasiado buena opinión de los psicópatas al mando.



Es la segunda vez que me dices cosas como "argumentos tontos" o que "estoy mintiendo".

Si no quieres ver lo que te estoy explicando y que todo el mundo está viendo, es tu problema. Incluso dos foreros han añadido más información interesante.
No faltes al respeto.

Te repito: Todo este tinglado es para hundir a Europa y de paso putear a Rusia y a China y reindustrializar Estados Unidos para en un futuro pillar el premio gordo: China y sus 1.500 millones de consumidores.

¿Tú te crees que los "psicópatas que nos gobiernan" hacen todo "porque si" por "el mal"?
No, normalmente todo lo hacen por dinero y poder, el mal es una herramienta más para sus medios.

Respecto al lo del sabotaje: Si alguien sabotea de golpe todos los oleoductos y gaseoductos rusos la economía mundial se va a tomar por culo directamente. ¿Tú crees que eso es lo que quieren los tiburones de wall street? NO, estas cosas se hacen poco a poco y de acuerdo con los principales actores implicados.


----------



## Gotthard (22 Abr 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> _"El Ministerio de Defensa cuenta ya con 341 asesores en igualdad"._
> 
> Pues casi que ya da para un batallon, que podriamos enviar a que se enfrenten a los chechenos o al boko haram.



Eso es demasiado desalmado, ni adolfo haria una cosa así.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Alguno lo comento ayer, sobre las sospechosas muertes de Rusos...Las circunstancias de los sucesos una vez uno lee al noticia nada tienen que ver con el titular de suicidio.
> 
> Pero lo que menos me imaginaba era el provecho de la ministra de Igualdad, Irene Montero, condenando el asesinato por violencia machista.
> 
> Doble crimen en Lloret y Moscú: dos magnates rusos matan al mismo tiempo a sus familias y se suicidan



Bueno, nada como pasarse por las fosas marianas para estos casos…por aquí, por la web visible poco…


----------



## No al NOM (22 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Videos de hoy de Patric Lancaster



Uniformes de Ucranianos en el teatro de los 300 muertos, que ya dije que era mentira.

La confirmación. Gracias amcxxl


----------



## Gotthard (22 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Coño, Lord Enlil, cuánto tiempo!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1034083











Brzezinski, el cerebro geopolítico de Obama


Periodismo en Andaluz, Libre e Independiente




www.lavozdelsur.es


----------



## No al NOM (22 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Coño, Lord Enlil, cuánto tiempo!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1034083



Joder  es lo más parecido a un Drako en vez de humano


----------



## Scardanelli (22 Abr 2022)

Empieza la PRIMAVERA…


----------



## Silverado72 (22 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Azovstal es una fortaleza militar, no un refugio civil. En ese caso el artículo decae.


----------



## pirivi-parava (22 Abr 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


>



Y se larga descojonao pensando.. otro al que se la he pegado


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)

*Suecia imita a Finlandia y acelera el informe parlamentario sobre su posible entrada en OTAN*
El Gobierno sueco ha informado este viernes de que quiere adelantar dos semanas, a mediados de mayo, la presentación de *un análisis parlamentario sobre la nueva política de seguridad provocada por la guerra en Ucrania y un posible ingreso en la OTAN*. La ministra de Asuntos Exteriores, Ann Linde, propondrá al resto de partidos que el informe sea presentado el 13 de mayo y no el 31, como estaba previsto, por la evolución del conflicto y la del proceso en la vecina Finlandia, aliada pero no miembro de la OTAN, como Suecia.

*El Gobierno finlandés presentó la semana pasada un libro blanco con las opciones para garantizar la futura seguridad del país*, y el Parlamento abrió el jueves un debate que podría concluir con la presentación de una solicitud de ingreso antes de la cumbre de la Alianza en Madrid a finales de junio. El informe finlandés prevé que una hipotética entrada en la OTAN generaría tensiones en su frontera con Rusia, aunque mantener el "statu quo" actual conllevaría también riesgos.


----------



## quinciri (22 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> HACE 2 SEMANAS:
> 
> *Mapa de la guerra en Ucrania | El contraataque ucraniano avanza y recupera zonas del norte*



No te rias que es una puta vergüenza como estafan y pastorean al personal.


----------



## No al NOM (22 Abr 2022)

hikso dijo:


> Yo saldría cagando hostias de ahí. Los ucranianos conocen exactamente la posición de ese almacén. Lo van a bombardear seguro.



El ejército ruso no son pacos Dimitri, seguro lo han grabado 1 día antes y lo han movido ya ese material, o tienen baterías anti aéreas apostadas cerca. Pensad un poco


----------



## Sinjar (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## mazuste (22 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Joder  es lo más parecido a un Drako en vez de humano



Nada de extrañar siendo de la rancia nobleza endogámica polaca.
Y como tal rusofobo hasta el tuétano y seguidor del Mackinder.


----------



## dabuti (22 Abr 2022)

SERVIDOR CAMBIADO................NUEVA PLATAFORMA TRAS LA CENSURA DE JEW TUBE.


----------



## Zhukov (22 Abr 2022)

Me ha llevado horas cribar los informes, y redactarlos en un todo coherente. Gracias a foreros que han aportado contribuciones y me han ahorrado trabajo

EDITO: He corregido las erratas y he añadido algunas cosas más









Noticias de la guerra 22/04/22 informe especial


AYER, 21 Abril Ayer no hubo novedades en el frente. Hay operaciones en curso pero todavía no se sabe gran cosa. Desconozco las razones de la pausa de ayer, pero siguiendo los patrones de la Primera…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## lasoziedad (22 Abr 2022)

*Un fallecido y 27 desaparecidos en el hundimiento del 'Movska', según Rusia*

Un *marinero murió y 27 más están desaparecidos* después de que el *crucero de misiles ruso 'Moskva'* se hundiera la semana pasada, mientras que otros 3*96 miembros de la tripulación fueron rescatados*, dijo este viernes la agencia de noticias RIA citando al Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia. 

Moscú afirma que el 'Moskva', el *buque insignia de su flota del Mar Negro*, se hundió la semana pasada después de que un incendio provocase una explosión de municiones. Por su parte, Ucrania asegura que golpeó el barco con un misil antibuque.


----------



## Peineto (22 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Alguno lo comento ayer, sobre las sospechosas muertes de Rusos...Las circunstancias de los sucesos una vez uno lee al noticia nada tienen que ver con el titular de suicidio.
> 
> Pero lo que menos me imaginaba era el provecho de la ministra de Igualdad, Irene Montero, condenando el asesinato por violencia machista.
> 
> Doble crimen en Lloret y Moscú: dos magnates rusos matan al mismo tiempo a sus familias y se suicidan



Monsieur Poirot, Huele a GAZ. Tiene trabajo...


----------



## No al NOM (22 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Otra gran fosa común ha sido encontrada en las afueras de Mariupol, en el pueblo de Vynohradne.
> 
> Informes de que al menos 1.000 ucranianos que fueron asesinados por los rusos fueron enterrados allí.



En realidad son muertos del ejército y nacionalistas que fueron enterrados para que no propagara enfermedades los cadáveres. La proporción de muertos de Ucrania es 10 a 2


----------



## Guaguei (22 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> No se si estará puesto, lo comparto:



es mercancia averiada en mi opinion

el primer video viene a decir que el verdadero objetivo de rusia en el conflicto es hacerse con toda ucrania, para luego seguir con polonia, moldavia y los paises balticos, y a partir de ahi extenderse todo lo que pueda, todo por temas estrategicos de como esta conformado el terreno y las llanura y los montes carpatos, y batallitas de soldaditos de plomo, y que Rusia sigue unas doctrinas sobre las teorias de nosequien, y que quiere y necesita ser la potencia dominante en el mundo, un delirio del youtuber que acaba diciendo que le deis likes o le doneis si apoyais su independencia informativa

el segundo video parace ser que sabe mas que putin de como funciona rusia, el gobierno y las tomas de decisiones, hace constantemente aseveraciones sobre todo al respecto, y como funciona el kremlin por dentro, con algunas pocas opiniones, dice que hay un grupo de gente que son como un nucleo duro, que ejercen un control duro violento y coercitivo sobre la poblacion, y que son los que le dicen a putin como son y deben ser las cosas, y vuelve a hablar de que siguen las teorias geoestrategicas de nosequien, otro nosequien esta vez, y que por eso rusia tiene que dominar el mundo

un partimiento de culo, este youtuber
lo recomiendo en serio para echarse unas buenas risas a los mas avispados y que seguis los hilos de conflictos
como ir de listo en youtube a son de la pandereta y atrapando incautos


----------



## @Durruty (22 Abr 2022)

El alcalde de Moscú, Sergei Sobyanin, dijo que debido a la salida de empresas extranjeras de la capital, unas 200 mil personas podrían perder su empleo. Esto se afirma en el sitio web del funcionario. 

Sobyanin también dijo que la semana pasada las autoridades de Moscú aprobaron un programa para apoyar a dichos empleados. Se asignarán 3.000 millones de rublos para la implementación de este programa


----------



## mazuste (22 Abr 2022)

En el informe del ministerio de Defensa ruso destaca la destrucción de las tropas
ucranianas transportadas por ferrocarril a la zona del Caldero. Un batallón entero
y armas y equipo, además del depósito/estación ferroviaria.
* Kalibr misiles de alta precisión de largo alcance destruyeron hasta un batallón de personal 
enemigo con armas y equipo militar cerca de la estación de tren Miliorativnoe.*

Aquí está la ubicación:


----------



## Sinjar (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## El-Mano (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## radium (22 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El Centro Científico Ruso de Cohetes y Naves Espaciales en Korolyov está en llamas en este momento.
> 
> Es el principal centro analítico de la Agencia Espacial Rusa (NASA rusa) Roskosmos.
> 
> ...



Algún comando de Ucranianos infiltrado en Rusia?


----------



## Sinjar (22 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> En realidad son muertos del ejército y nacionalistas que fueron enterrados para que no propagara enfermedades los cadáveres. La proporción de muertos de Ucrania es 10 a 2



Gracias.

De las fosas comunes de los 8 años que dura esta guerra no dice nada el hdlgp


----------



## Impresionante (22 Abr 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia informa sobre un muerto y 27 desaparecidos en el hundimiento del crucero Moskvá


La nave se hundió por un incendio que provocó la detonación de las municiones, según los militares.




actualidad.rt.com





La nave se hundió por un incendio que provocó la detonación de las municiones, según los militares.





El crucero portamisiles Moskvá en el mar Negro.Sputnik
La pérdida del crucero Moskva, que se hundió el 13 de abril en el mar Negro, resultó en la muerte de una persona. Además, otros 27 marineros están desaparecidos, comunicó este viernes el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.
"Los 396 tripulantes restantes fueron evacuados del crucero a los barcos de la Flota del Mar Negro que estaban en el área y trasladados a Sebastópol", afirmaron los militares. Agregaron que la mayoría de los marineros y alféreces ya han expresado su deseo de continuar el servicio militar en otros buques de la flota.
El Ministerio de Defensa está prestando la asistencia necesaria a los familiares del fallecido y los desaparecidos.






En cuanto a la causa del hundimiento, el ministerio asegura que fue provocado por un incendio que resultó en la detonación de las municiones a bordo de la nave. La tripulación trató de controlar el fuego, sin éxito.
El crucero Moskva, cabeza de serie del proyecto 1164 Atlant, era equipado con 16 lanzadores de misiles pesados Vulkán, desarrollados para destruir buques grandes y portaaviones, así como con sistemas de defensa antiaérea y antimisiles de gran alcance S-300F Fort (64 misiles en su arsenal), además de sistemas de corto alcance Osa-MA (48 misiles en el 'stock').
En la segunda mitad de 2015, el crucero lideró la formación permanente de las fuerzas navales rusas en el Mediterráneo, donde protegía la base aérea rusa de Jmeimim, en Siria, con sus sistemas de defensa aérea.


----------



## dabuti (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (22 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No se han saboteado los oleoductos porque nadie en su sano juicio lo iba a permitir y tampoco se puede hacer "de golpe" sin mandar la economía mundial a la mierda. Tiene que ser un proceso "natural", lento y con la opinión favorable de los ciudadanos europeos.
> 
> Te recuerdo que los americanos ya han firmado un contrado de 100.000 millones de euros para proveer de gas a Europa para los próximos diez años.



Y qué gas van a proveer los americanos a Europa si no lo tienen?


----------



## Sinjar (22 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


>



Pues es bastante bueno este análisis. Nada que ver con otros canales que viven en sus mundos de yupi y desinforman..


----------



## dabuti (22 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia informa sobre un muerto y 27 desaparecidos en el hundimiento del crucero Moskvá
> 
> 
> La nave se hundió por un incendio que provocó la detonación de las municiones, según los militares.
> ...



500 según el Marca..............









La tragedia del 'Moskva': muertos nueve de cada de cada diez tripulantes


El hundimiento del crucero 'Moskva' (Moscú), buque insignia de la flota rusa frente a las costas ucranianas de Odesa han provocado un cruce de 'explicaciones', propaganda y contrap




www.marca.com


----------



## Guaguei (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Abr 2022)

La UE autoriza el pago de gas ruso



en rublos


en rublosen rublosen rublosen ruben ruen ren ruen ruen en rublos






BOOOOOOM!!! La UE autoriza el pago de gas ruso en rublos!!! JAJAJAJAJA


Fuente Reuters.. jajajaja mamadores de pollita ukronazi con el ass on fire!!! La UE autoriza el pago de gas ruso en rublos en rublosen rublosen rublosen ruben ruen ren ruen ruen en rublos




www.burbuja.info


















​


----------



## El Mercader (22 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Y qué gas van a proveer los americanos a Europa si no lo tienen?



Ahí está el tema: Lo quieren comprar en el mundo entero y luego revenderlo a los europeos.


----------



## vettonio (22 Abr 2022)

_ El barco cuenta con siete cubiertas y una tripulación de* 60 marineros y seis oficiales*. Es capaz de cargar un millar de vehículos militares y carros de combate, según informaciones del Ministerio de Defensa. Con el doble de la capacidad de los dos buques a los que sustituye (El Camino Español y el Martín Posadillo), se trata de un barco del tamaño de* un campo y medio de futbol*. Su eslora supera con creces la altura de las torres Kio de Madrid, la de las torres de Colón o la de la Torre Glòries de Barcelona. 



Diseñado en un principio para el transporte de carga entre puertos comerciales, fue operado desde 2003 por la naviera Suardiaz bajo el nombre ‘Galicia’. El Ejército de Tierra lo compró por* siete millones y medio de euros* para cargarlo con carros de combate, vehículos ‘Centauro’ o piezas de artillería.

Desde su compra, además del cambio de nombre, el navío ha pasado por todo un *proceso de adaptación* para equiparlo con sistemas de comunicaciones específicas militares, armamento de autodefensa y los instrumentos y aparejos necesarios para llevar a cabo operaciones logísticas de aprovisionamiento vertical y para izar o arriar objetos o personas hasta un helicóptero. 



Adquirido para apoyar la logística de las unidades ubicadas en Ceuta y Melilla, en el archipiélago canario y en Baleares, así como para su uso en *misiones en Líbano y Turquía*, el buque cumple ahora una función imprevista en el momento de su compra, la de ayudar a la defensa de Ucrania.

*Un nombre con mucha historia*
Ysabel, que es la traducción al castellano antiguo del nombre que hoy se conoce, fue elegido para el navío por razones históricas. Según publicó el BOE en el momento de su adquisición, se trata de un nombre "muy ligado al ejército" por ser el de tantas mujeres ilustres que han marcado la historia de España. Se refiere a figuras históricas clave como *Isabel la Católica*, Isabel de Portugal e Isabel de Valois.


El nombre, destaca Defensa, guarda además "una profunda vinculación con los descubrimientos y ocupaciones de territorios allende del mar por parte de pioneros y exploradores españoles durante el siglo XVI", con personajes como la gobernadora Isabel Barreto, conocida popularmente como *la Almiranta de la Mar del Sur*; o Isabel de Guevara, que participó en la colonización del Río de la Plata y en la fundación de Buenos Aires. _


Así es el gigantesco Navío Ysabel que viaja cargado de 200 toneladas de material militar para apoyar a Ucrania frente a la invasión (20minutos.es)


----------



## Renegato (22 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> @IrinaMar10
> 
> La base de Azov que fue capturada en Mariupol. Se llamaron a sí mismos defensores, pero solo trajeron desgracia, muerte y devastación a su país.
> 
> ...



Tiene gracia que unos supuestos defensores de la raza blanca tachen la bandera de nueva rusia, que es similar a la de la Confederación que en Estados Unidos actualmente tiene esa misma connotación.


----------



## lasoziedad (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## coscorron (22 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


>



Sin protección aerea esos cacharros no van a durar y no, un stinger no provee esa protección. Al menos hace falta un CAP en la zona o en su defecto batería antiaereas efectivas ...Europa se esta dejando un pastizal en material militar que luego me imagino van a recomprar a empresas americanas ... Que bien, el plan Marshall al reves ...


----------



## lasoziedad (22 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Sin protección aerea esos cacharros no van a durar y no, un stinger no provee esa protección. Al menos hace falta un CAP en la zona o en su defecto batería antiaereas efectivas ...Europa se esta dejando un pastizal en material militar que luego me imagino van a recomprar a empresas americanas ... Que bien, el plan Marshall al reves ...



Y otra cosa es que sepan manejar todo ese armamento que estan supuestamente enviando.


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (22 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


>



Parece bastante moderno el cacharro.


----------



## SanRu (22 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Pues es bastante bueno este análisis. Nada que ver con otros canales que viven en sus mundos de yupi y desinforman..



Es bueno, pero esa información que transmite es de hace 48 horas o más. En el informe de dentro de dos o tres días sabremos que está pasando hoy.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (22 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia informa sobre un muerto y 27 desaparecidos en el hundimiento del crucero Moskvá
> 
> 
> La nave se hundió por un incendio que provocó la detonación de las municiones, según los militares.
> ...



Información verdadera y transparente... y detienen al almirante respondable de la flota del Mar Negro.


----------



## NPI (22 Abr 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> Los turcomongoles han tomado ta la siderúrgica gay?


----------



## Impresionante (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Bulldozerbass (22 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1034154
> 
> 
> 
> ...



UN esfuerzo inútil y una pasta de los contribuyentes tirada a la basura.

NAda de lo que vaya en ese barco va a adentrarse más de 10 Km tras la frontera de Polonia.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (22 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Y qué gas van a proveer los americanos a Europa si no lo tienen?



Joderrrr, bendita ignorancia.


Anexoaíses por producción de gas natural

PuestoPaís/RegiónProducción de *gas* natural (millones de m³ por año)1Estados Unidos881 4002Rusia673 200—Unión Europea165 8003Irán151 800
93 filas más


----------



## NPI (22 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Y Odessa pa cuando?


----------



## NPI (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Guaguei (22 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Fake de los malos…



yo pienso que es fake aunque esta bien hecho, pero no es dificil este fake de hacer
1. por el tema de reflejos, hay una luz que pasa por encima de la targeta y la sustancia, es extrañp
2.por que por muy cocainomano que es, no es normal dejar todo eso sobre la mesa, eso le puede matar, no es para echar la tarde, tendra su botecito o lo que sea, que no es un aficionado


----------



## frangelico (22 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1034154
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gran idea, mover 16000tm de barco para llevar 200Tm de carga. Es como contratar un camión para transportar una silla.


----------



## lasoziedad (22 Abr 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Joderrrr, bendita ignorancia.
> 
> 
> Anexoaíses por producción de gas natural
> ...



Y lo que gastan para ellos cuanto es?
lo que hay que ver es lo que tienen disponible para exportar, no solo lo que producen.


----------



## quinciri (22 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> el primer video viene a decir que el verdadero objetivo de rusia en el conflicto es hacerse con toda ucrania, para luego seguir con polonia, moldavia y los paises balticos, y a partir de ahi extenderse todo lo que pueda, todo por temas estrategicos de como esta conformado el terreno y las llanura y los montes carpatos, y batallitas de soldaditos de plomo, y que Rusia sigue unas doctrinas sobre las teorias de nosequien, y que quiere y necesita ser la potencia dominante en el mundo, un delirio del youtuber que acaba diciendo que le deis likes o le doneis si apoyais su independencia informativa



Exactamente, el video es otra mierda pro OTAN
En cuanto a Likes y dislikes, fijaros que de likes hay un numero significativo, y de disllikes ni uno ....


----------



## Mitrofán (22 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Por cierto que el griego que se hablaba en Crimea era diferente al de Grecia.
> 
> 
> Había más de 100.000 griegos y descendientes de griegos, en la zona.



y tan diferente, el griego de "grecia", salvo los dialectos griegos del peloponeso y las islas, era sobre todo albanés, turco, lenguas eslavas e incluso español ladino... 
Durante gran parte de la historia de la lengua griega, existió una situación de diglosia, con diferentes dialectos orales regionales (de egipto a crimea, de sicilia a anatolia oriental) al lado de formas escritas arcaicas. Durante los siglos XIX y XX fue importante la polémica lingüística sobre la normativización de la lengua en torno a las variantes populares o demótica (_dimotikí_) o tomando como base la culta arcaizante (_kazarévusa_). El griego moderno actual está basado en la variante demótica y es la lengua oficial de Grecia y Chipre.


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (22 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Gran idea, mover 16000tm de barco para llevar 200Tm de carga. Es como contratar un camión para transportar una silla.



Se supone que lleva material de USA también. No se sabe el qué.


----------



## amcxxl (22 Abr 2022)

DURANTE LA LUCHA POR LA VIVILIDAD DEL CRUCERO "MOSKVA" *UNA PERSONA DE SERVICIO MUERE, OTROS 27 MIEMBROS DE LA TRIPULACIÓN ESTÁN DESAPARECIDOS *- MINISTERIO DE DEFENSA DE RF LOS OTROS 396 MIEMBROS DE LA TRIPULACIÓN DEL CRUCERO "MOSCÚ" FUERON EVACUADOS A LOS BUQUES DE LA FLOTA DEL MAR NEGRO Y ENTREGADOS A SEBASTOPOL - MO RF


LPR. Los residentes de la Kremennaya liberada le dijeron al corresponsal de Izvestiya, Yegor Kildibekov, que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, al salir de la ciudad, incendiaron un almacén con ayuda humanitaria destinada a la población civil.


❗En la base de Azov, cerca de Mariupol, se encontraron cartas y manuales secretos del ejército de los EE. UU., en particular para las unidades de inteligencia.
Según el ejército ruso, dichos documentos están sujetos a destrucción si no se pueden llevar con ellos, pero Azov no tuvo tiempo de hacerlo.


El fundador del Regimiento Azov, Andriy Biletsky, anunció un nuevo crimen contra el ejército ucraniano. Prometió que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania golpearían con el 'Tochka-U' a los residentes de Mariupol que vayan al 'Regimiento Inmortal' (el 9 de mayo)


----------



## lasoziedad (22 Abr 2022)

*Zarpa de Santo Domingo el yate de un magnate ruso retenido durante un mes*

El *yate de lujo "Fliying Fox", vinculado a un oligarca ruso*, abandonó este viernes el puerto de Santo Domingo, donde permaneció retenido un mes en virtud de una investigación sobre presunto lavado de activos y tráfico de armas.

La embarcación zarpó a las 11.24 de la mañana y navega con rumbo sur, *con destino desconocido*, según se puede observar en una página de tráfico marítimo vía satélite.

Las *autoridades dominicanas no han dado detalles del motivo de la liberación del yate*, que llegó al puerto de la capital dominicana el pasado 21 de marzo.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (22 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Y lo que gastan para ellos cuanto es?
> lo que hay que ver es lo que tienen disponible para exportar, no solo lo que producen.



Decían que no lo tiene, si hace falta producir más, pues lo hacen. Alaska es muy grande...


----------



## crocodile (22 Abr 2022)

El experto militar Boris Rozhin con un breve resumen de los resultados de la operación para desnazificar y desmilitarizar Ucrania el 22 de abril de 2022, especialmente para el canal Voenkor Kotenok Z voenkorKotenok:

1. Mariúpol.
Los restos de la agrupación enemiga están bloqueados en Azovstal. El territorio de la planta está sujeto a ataques de artillería. Se están reprimiendo los intentos de los grupos individuales de infiltrarse desde Azovstal.
2.
Zaporozhye.
En la línea Kamenskoye-Orekhov-Gulyaipole sin cambios. La lucha continúa al este de Gulyaipole. La agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas RF está investigando las defensas enemigas al oeste de Velikaya Novoselka.
3.
Ugledar.
En la línea Novomikhailovka-Ugledar-Velikaya Novoselka, el enemigo mantiene posiciones.
4.
Marinka.
No hay un progreso serio en el pueblo. La línea del frente, como antes, se encuentra en el área del montón de desechos.
5.
Nikolaev.
Luchando en los pueblos entre Nikolaev y Kherson. El enemigo sufre graves pérdidas, la agrupación en Nikolaev está sujeta a ataques de artillería pesada y MLRS. La línea del frente se ha desplazado un poco en dirección a Nikolaev, que el enemigo también reconoce. Los intentos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de mudarse del área de Novorontsovka no tuvieron éxito.
6.
Avdiivka.
Sin cambios. La lucha continúa en el área de Novobakhmutovka y Novoselki-2. También hubo batallas en Troitsky.
7.
LPR.
Un pequeño avance de la LPR en Popasnaya. Hay informes de la captura de Novotoshkovsky. El comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania está considerando opciones con una retirada de Severodonetsk a Lysychansk para evitar la fragmentación del grupo.
ocho.
Pasa.
Todavía no hay avances en la dirección de Barvenkovo. En dirección a Slavyansk, las tropas se acercaron al Red Liman. Lozovoe fue tomado. La agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la aglomeración Slavic-Kramatorsk está sujeta a duros golpes.
nueve.
Járkov.
Un intento de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de estar activo al norte de Kharkov, no lejos del puesto de control fronterizo de Goptovka, terminó con graves pérdidas para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que están tratando de distraer a las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa de una mayor acumulación de fuerzas en la dirección Izyum. Los ataques en el flanco del grupo Izyum están dedicados al mismo objetivo.
diez.
Odesa.
Sin cambios. El enemigo está acumulando fuerzas para la defensa de la ciudad, además de utilizar el suministro de armas de Rumania y el combustible de Moldavia para mejorar el suministro de tropas en las direcciones de Nikolaev y Krivoy Rog.


----------



## vettonio (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## NPI (22 Abr 2022)

La CUCARACHA (firma) está dándolo todo en el hilo, llega fin de mes y toca renovación.


----------



## tomasjos (22 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Brzezinski, el cerebro geopolítico de Obama
> 
> 
> Periodismo en Andaluz, Libre e Independiente
> ...



En ese artículo Gorraiz asocia el término "choque de civilizaciones" con la política de Brzezinsky, pero induce a confusión, dado que Hungtinton fue el creador de ese concepto, y abogaba por el enfrentamiento con China pero no con Rusia. Brzezinsky busca bantustanizar Rusia para quedarse con sus recursos y contener a China al rodearla debilitándola pero no destruirla como tal.


----------



## vettonio (22 Abr 2022)

*El Confidencial*
Por 
Jesús Díaz
12/03/2022 - 05:00 Actualizado: 17/03/2022 - 08:31

_Otra gran parte del limitado presupuesto militar ruso se las llevan las armas apocalípicas e misiles hipersónicos que Putin usa principalmente como propaganda de un poderío que no existe. 


_


----------



## Alvin Red (22 Abr 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Joderrrr, bendita ignorancia.
> 
> 
> Anexoaíses por producción de gas natural
> ...



*Si quieres afinar mas:*

USA consume casi todo el gas que produce, Rusia no.

*Top 10 Countries with the Largest Natural Gas Reserves (2020):*

RankCountry2020 Reserves (Cubic Meters)2020 Reserves (Cubic Feet)% of Global Reserves1Russia37.4 trillion​1320.5 trillion​19.9%​2Iran32.1 trillion​1133.6 trillion​17.1%​3Qatar24.7 trillion​871.1 trillion​13.1%​4Turkmenistan13.6 trillion​480.3 trillion​7.2%​5United States12.6 trillion​445.6 trillion​6.7%​6China8.4 trillion​296.6 trillion​4.5%​7Venezuela6.3 trillion​221.1 trillion​3.3%​8Saudi Arabia6.0 trillion​212.6 trillion​3.2%​9United Arab Emirates5.9 trillion​209.7 trillion​3.2%​10Nigeria5.5 trillion​193.3 trillion​2.9%​

Russia has the largest natural gas reserves in the world and exports more natural gas than any other country, shipping an estimated 238 billion cubic meters of gas in 2020.



Natural Gas by Country 2022


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (22 Abr 2022)

Aquí un link con material recopilado.

```
https://avalonlibrary.net/?dir=Ukraine
```



Spoiler



Destaco uno de los apartados: _Nazi_groups_in_Ukraine _

```
https://avalonlibrary.net/?dir=Ukraine/Nazi_groups_in_Ukraine
```

Aquí también hay bastante material: _2022_Russian_invasion_(Operation-Z)_

```
https://avalonlibrary.net/?dir=Ukraine/2022_Russian_invasion_%28Operation-Z%29
```



Spoiler



Un ejemplo.

_Video_+_photographic_coverage/2022-04_(April)_

* _Azov_member_Yevgeny_Pozdynyakov_detained_in_Leningrad_2022-04-01_


----------



## frangelico (22 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Zarpa de Santo Domingo el yate de un magnate ruso retenido durante un mes*
> 
> El *yate de lujo "Fliying Fox", vinculado a un oligarca ruso*, abandonó este viernes el puerto de Santo Domingo, donde permaneció retenido un mes en virtud de una investigación sobre presunto lavado de activos y tráfico de armas.
> 
> ...



Montenegro sanciona a Rusia? Porque en Europa debe haber pocos sitios donde meter un superyate de esos.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (22 Abr 2022)

La era del orco ha llegado.


----------



## lasoziedad (22 Abr 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Decían que no lo tiene, si hace falta producir más, pues lo hacen. Alaska es muy grande...



Entonces no tiene y ademas en Alaska no parece que tengan mucho:

Producción de gas natural: principales yacimientos 2013 Unidos | Statista


----------



## ATDTn (22 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Ni principios, ni tácticas ni finalidades. Pseudoizquierda fútil y postmaterialista. Burguesa. Atlantizada a golpes de Netflix y editoriales de El País.



Parafraseando a Groucho
Esos son sus principios y si no te gustan tienen otros.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (22 Abr 2022)

Pedofilia?


----------



## hikso (22 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> El ejército ruso no son pacos Dimitri, seguro lo han grabado 1 día antes y lo han movido ya ese material, o tienen baterías anti aéreas apostadas cerca. Pensad un poco



Hombre digo yo que en cuanto perdieron el control de ese almacén los ucranianos que lo llevaban avisarían a sus superiores al momento. No van a esperar a que los rusos publiquen nada para soltarle un cañonazo.


----------



## amcxxl (22 Abr 2022)

⚡Los residentes locales informan ataques masivos de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en las instalaciones de las formaciones ucranianas en Nikolaev.


El guardiamarina senior Ivan Vakhrushev murió heroicamente durante un incendio en el crucero Moskva. Dirigió a su equipo, sacó a los marineros del fuego y bajó para ahogar la sala de calderas, pero no tuvo tiempo de salir ... Hoy se despidió al marinero en Sebastopol, dijo el gobernador Razvozzhaev


La cruz nazi, que se encontró en la planta de Mariupol que lleva su nombre. Ilich
Rúbrica: "No hay nazismo en Ucrania"


¡Información importante! Hoy, los trenes ferroviarios han entregado grandes cantidades de combustible desde Moldavia a través de la ciudad de Otaci (el antiguo nombre de Ataki) a Ucrania, la ciudad de Mogilev-Podolsky. Información de un empleado del ferrocarril moldavo.


Hay que destruir el puente ferroviario fronterizo que cruza el Dniéster en las coordenadas 48.449110, 27.779921 (lo que puede causar problemas diplomáticos con la República de Moldavia debido a la posibilidad de que los fragmentos golpeen la ciudad moldava), o un puente ferroviario en las profundidades del territorio de Ucrania.


----------



## Archimanguina (22 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Gran idea, mover 16000tm de barco para llevar 200Tm de carga. Es como contratar un camión para transportar una silla.



Solo Antonio podia hacerlo


----------



## Impresionante (22 Abr 2022)

Globalistas HDP, a joderse

. El índice Dow Jones cae más de 900 puntos ante la expectativa de subida de las tasas de interés en EE.UU.


----------



## vettonio (22 Abr 2022)

Gervasio dispara con balas.

¿A quién se referirá?

*Gervasio Sánchez: "La guerra en Kiev no se puede cubrir desde un hotel y hacer creer que están cayendo bombas sobre tu cabeza"*
*EL MUSEO SAN TELMO REÚNE 41 IMÁGENES DEL FOTOPERIODISTA REALIZADAS EN DIFERENTES GUERRAS EN UNA EXPOSICIÓN QUE MIRA AL LADO MÁS HUMANO DE LA TRAGEDIA*

Gervasio Sánchez: "La guerra en Kiev no se puede cubrir desde un hotel y hacer creer que están cayendo bombas sobre tu cabeza" - Noticias de Gipuzkoa


----------



## Proletario Blanco (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## coscorron (22 Abr 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Joderrrr, bendita ignorancia.
> 
> 
> Anexoaíses por producción de gas natural
> ...



El problema de ese gas es que hay que convertirlo en liquido enfriandolo en una instalaciones especiales, embarcarlo en un barco, llevarlo a un puerto especial y allí volverlo a calentar para que vuelva a tomar forma de gas, almacenarlo y distribuirlo donde se necesita .. Es decir que EEUU podría producir mil minolles de m3 al día pero sin plantas donde hacer la licuefacción, metaneros, plantas regasificadoras y gasoductos es como si no lo tuvieran y ahora mismo ese el problema, que hace faltan instalaciones y medios de transporte que hay que construir y no son precisamente ni baratos ni rápidos de hacer... Pero cuando todo eso este construido el problema será además que pagaremos un 40 % más que por un gas que viaja en barco atravesando el atlantico en lugar de comprar un gas que vendría directo desde gasoductos ya construidos. Es un lose - lose para la UE y para quien es un win - win???. Algún día saldrán a la luz los pagos que habrá hecho la industria americana del gas a los políticos UE.


----------



## Zappa (22 Abr 2022)

Hola, conforeros, como se nota que llevo tres semanas sin parar de trabajar, no me he podido pasar por aquí casi más que a leer y a dar un thankito cutre.

¿Qué, como va?

Leo cositas:





__





BOOOOOOM!!! La UE autoriza el pago de gas ruso en rublos!!! JAJAJAJAJA


Fuente Reuters.. jajajaja mamadores de pollita ukronazi con el ass on fire!!! La UE autoriza el pago de gas ruso en rublos




www.burbuja.info









__





Rusia anuncia que no devolverá las regiones ocupadas







www.burbuja.info





Parece que como ya imaginaba, *a los que realmente nos van a dar por el culo con todo esto es a los europedos*.

Al final nos darán TODOS por el culo, ya lo veréis.

Los rusos por haberles hecho la jugarreta en vez de comprarles el gas por las buenas.
Los hindúes por cerdos colonialistas y llamarles cagaplayas.
Los chinos porque *"sin dinelito DE VERDAD, chinito no vendel nada. Y Eulo sel puta mielda hipelinflacionada."*
Y nuestros "amigos" EEUU cuando GANE TRUMP en 2024 y se salga de la OTAN.

Europa se deshace, a la UE no le queda ya mucho.

Y, como no, *EL MÁS TONTO DE TODOS, NUESTRO QUERIDO ANTONIO*, se ha quedado bailando él solito y sin silla.

Lo han mandado allí mientras negocian comprar el gas en rublos.          

Díganme ustedes si no somos el PUTO HAZMERREÍR del planeta entero.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Abr 2022)

eso gente seguiria viva si el orco se dedicara a zurrar bostas en lugar de exterminar y anexionar


----------



## Proletario Blanco (22 Abr 2022)

Felices sueños cerdo ruso



Spoiler


----------



## El Mercader (22 Abr 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> En ese artículo Gorraiz asocia el término "choque de civilizaciones" con la política de Brzezinsky, pero induce a confusión, dado que Hungtinton fue el creador de ese concepto, y abogaba por el enfrentamiento con China pero no con Rusia. Brzezinsky busca bantustanizar Rusia para quedarse con sus recursos y contener a China al rodearla debilitándola pero no destruirla como tal.



Simplemente acojonante: Sabía que Brzezinsky era un perfecto hijo de la gran puta, pero lo que me sorprende es que públicamente diga las barbaridades que dice y que los diferentes gobiernos americanos le tengan como a uno de sus más destacados "sabios".

El tío está hablando de millones de muertos y de la esclavización de cientos de países. Y lo dice tranquilamente.

Si este hijo de puta sigue siendo la brújula de Estados Unidos, vamos a tener una puta guerra nuclear total en breve: Hay muchas naciones que están tan hasta los huevos de la política exterior americana que decididamente van a morir matando antes que aceptar la esclavitud.

Yo creo que este tío es el lugarteniente de Satanás en la tierra.


----------



## pemebe (22 Abr 2022)

__





Cargando…






www.la-razon.com





Analisis del Articulo:

Titular: 
*FMI advierte que Rusia sufrirá alta inflación y caída de exportaciones*

Por el momento, "se espera que las exportaciones de energía en 2022 alcancen los 350.000 millones de dólares, un 40% más que el año pasado.
*Eso quiere decir que las exportaciociones de enegias del año 2021 serian 250.000 millones de euros.*

Así, calculan que, a medio plazo, las exportaciones de energía caerán hasta 250.000 millones de dólares a medida que la UE reduzca sus importaciones energéticas de Rusia.* 
Casualmente según el FMI va a ir perdiendo exportaciones hasta llegar al nivel de 2021. Muy malo para Rusia no puede ser. *

En cuanto a la inflación, aumentó rápidamente en marzo debido a la fuerte depreciación del rublo y a la escasez de ciertos bienes.
Sin embargo, «los datos recientes sugieren signos de moderación debido a la apreciación del rublo y al freno de las exportaciones de alimentos».

En todo caso, los autores del informe sostienen que las medidas gubernamentales rusas han sido eficaces para mitigar el impacto de las sanciones impuestas por los países occidentales en represalia por la invasión rusa de Ucrania. 
Pese a eso, se espera que la inflación en 2022 supere el 20%. 
*Eso creo que con el rublo en el orden de 70 rublos por dolar no se va a producir*
«Los depósitos y el tipo de cambio se han recuperado casi por completo como resultado de las medidas adoptadas por el Banco de Rusia para estabilizar la confianza en el sistema financiero», señalan.


----------



## coscorron (22 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Y lo que gastan para ellos cuanto es?
> lo que hay que ver es lo que tienen disponible para exportar, no solo lo que producen.



No solamente importa el disponible que ya de por si da para que nos exporten unos 65 bcm al año de un consumo total de 469 en la UE ... Hay que ver la capacidad de trasnportarlo que no es tan fácil, ni lo metaneros, ni las regasificadoras se construyen en un mes ...


----------



## frangelico (22 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Simplemente acojonante: Sabía que Brzezinsky era un perfecto hijo de la gran puta, pero lo que me sorprende es que públicamente diga las barbaridades que dice y que los diferentes gobiernos americanos le tengan como a uno de sus más destacados "sabios".
> 
> El tío está hablando de millones de muertos y de la esclavización de cientos de países. Y lo dice tranquilamente.
> 
> ...



Brzezinski ya está muerto. Pero ha dejado huella, en realidad es Mackinder "apolacado", es decir , rusófobo. Por cierto, en un libro suyo que no recuerdo cómo se titula, algo que suena a ajedrez, ya decía con insistencia que hay que meterse en Ucrania para destruir a Rusia.


----------



## HUROGÁN (22 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Gran idea, mover 16000tm de barco para llevar 200Tm de carga. Es como contratar un camión para transportar una silla.



Ya será que esas toneladas abultan muuuucho mas que la mera munición.


----------



## frangelico (22 Abr 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> Ya será que esas toneladas abultan muuuucho mas que la mera munición.



Algo raro hay en ese envío.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (22 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> El problema de ese gas es que hay que convertirlo en liquido enfriandolo en una instalaciones especiales, embarcarlo en un barco, llevarlo a un puerto especial y allí volverlo a calentar para que vuelva a tomar forma de gas, almacenarlo y distribuirlo donde se necesita .. Es decir que EEUU podría producir mil minolles de m3 al día pero sin plantas donde hacer la licuefacción, metaneros, plantas regasificadoras y gasoductos es como si no lo tuvieran y ahora mismo ese el problema, que hace faltan instalaciones y medios de transporte que hay que construir y no son precisamente ni baratos ni rápidos de hacer... Pero cuando todo eso este construido el problema será además que pagaremos un 40 % más que por un gas que viaja en barco atravesando el atlantico en lugar de comprar un gas que vendría directo desde gasoductos ya construidos. Es un lose - lose para la UE y para quien es un win - win???. Algún día saldrán a la luz los pagos que habrá hecho la industria americana del gas a los políticos UE.



La solución pasa por el gas argelino, vía Italia, que España ya se ha encargado de calentar el embiente con el sahara...


----------



## El Mercader (22 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Brzezinski ya está muerto. Pero ha dejado huella, en realidad es Mackinder "apolacado", es decir , rusófobo.



Joder, me has alegrado el día. Pensaba que el muy hijo de puta seguía vivo.

Espero que satanás lo esté empalando hasta que pague por todo lo que ha hecho en su miserable vida.


----------



## Impresionante (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## frangelico (22 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Joder, me has alegrado el día. Pensaba que el muy hijo de puta seguía vivo.
> 
> Espero que satanás lo esté empalando hasta que pague por todo lo que ha hecho en su miserable vida.



El que sigue vivo es Kissinger, que creo que hace 99 este año. Otro bicho.


----------



## coscorron (22 Abr 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> La solución pasa por el gas argelino, vía Italia, que España ya se ha encargado de calentar el embiente con el sahara...



Pasa lo mismo, el gasoducto de Argelia a Italia tiene una capacidad máxima y dudo de que por si sólos sea capaz de suplir la totalidad del gas ruso ... Europa ha jugado sus cartas muy pronto .. Si se hubiera preparado un para de años más podrían hacer otra cosa pero ...


----------



## hikso (22 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1034154
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vamos, que es el típico barco que de toda la vida ha usado Citroën para cargar las Berlingo en Bouzas. Sólo que lo han pintado de gris porque lo ha comprado la armada.


----------



## El Mercader (22 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> El que sigue vivo es Kissinger, que creo que hace 99 este año. Otro bicho.



Si, lo sé, de hecho tengo una botella de champán reservada para cuando la palme.


----------



## MiguelLacano (22 Abr 2022)

Otro día más de desatino y de pérdida de oportunidad. Otro día vacío con muertos y dolor sin sentido. Vuelta a la inercia de no hacer nada, de dejar pudrir todo mientras el enemigo se fortalece y medra. Rusia va de mal en peor, se huele la negligencia y el peor de los errores, que es poder hacerlo y no hacerlo. Cada día así es un clavo en el ataúd. “Frentes” que se establecen, una potencia militar que no avanza, que se pliega al choque de pelotones, con armas ligeras... Una puta vergüenza y un sarcasmo para tanto esfuerzo y sacrificio... de quienes combaten y de los que trabajan en la retaguardia. Ni siquiera saben proteger a las víctimas de los ucro nazis. No se les teme, simplemente se les vitupera, cada amenaza nueva que no se cumple suena más vana y dilapida el poco crédito que aún queda, ya poca cosa, la verdad. Lo siento por los soldados y el pueblo ruso, no se lo merecen, de sus dirigentes ya no digo nada. A mi ahora Putin me parece un gobernante nefasto y responsable de perder una oportunidad histórica. Buenas noches.


----------



## coscorron (22 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Joer .. Como han podido dejar que les capturen un polvorín de esa manera ... Eso se tiene que evacuar a otra zona sin riesgo de que lo capturen... O son muy torpes o les sobra la munición. La captura de un polvorín de ese tipo seguramente tendra consecuencias en el frente.


----------



## Icibatreuh (22 Abr 2022)

La ONU confirma el asesinato de al menos 50 civiles en Bucha


Los investigadores recopilaron las pruebas durante una misión en la ciudad ucrania a principios de mes




elpais.com





*La ONU confirma el asesinato de al menos 50 civiles en Bucha*

Los investigadores recopilaron las pruebas durante una misión en la ciudad ucrania a principios de mes.


La ONU ha documentado el asesinato de 50 civiles en la ciudad ucrania de Bucha (unos 35.000 habitantes, antes de la guerra). Según ha anunciado este viernes en Ginebra la portavoz del Alto Comisionado para los Derechos Humanos, Ravina Shamdasani, durante una misión el 9 de abril en esta localidad cercana a Kiev, los investigadores de homicidios de la comisión de la ONU recopilaron pruebas con las que han podido corroborar, por el momento, los asesinatos, incluidas varias “ejecuciones sumarias”, de al menos medio centenar de civiles.

Shamdasani ha señalado que el Alto Comisionado ha constatado “pruebas crecientes de crímenes de guerra” en Ucrania. “*Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han bombardeado indiscriminadamente áreas pobladas, asesinado a civiles y destruido hospitales y escuelas”, lamentan desde el organismo.*

El 29 de marzo, cuando las tropas rusas abandonaron Bucha, comenzaron a hallarse por sus calles los cuerpos de decenas de civiles muertos, aparentemente asesinados, cuyas fotografías conmocionaron al mundo. El presidente ucranio, Volodímir Zelenski, acusó entonces a Rusia de “crímenes de guerra”, tanto en esta localidad al noroeste de Kiev como en otras poblaciones del país.

La alta comisionada para los derechos humanos de Naciones Unidas, Michelle Bachelet, ha destacado en un comunicado la violación del derecho internacional en las ocho semanas que dura la invasión rusa en Ucrania. “La ley humanitaria internacional no solo ha sido ignorada, sino totalmente abandonada”, afirmó la expresidenta de Chile_. _“Casi todos los residentes de Bucha con los que hablaron estos expertos denunciaron la muerte de uno de sus parientes, de vecinos o de otras personas”, ha subrayado.


----------



## Octubrista (22 Abr 2022)

hikso dijo:


> Vamos, que es el típico barco que de toda la vida ha usado Citroën para cargar las Berlingo en Bouzas. Sólo que lo han pintado de gris porque lo ha comprado la armada.



Por 7 millones de €, la transformación, equipos y armas, y comisiones, sale barato.

Otro tema es para lo que lo están utilizando, el camino de ese armamento, etc.

Sospecho que ahí, en ese barco, hay mucho más de lo que aporta España.


----------



## Malevich (22 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Simplemente acojonante: Sabía que Brzezinsky era un perfecto hijo de la gran puta, pero lo que me sorprende es que públicamente diga las barbaridades que dice y que los diferentes gobiernos americanos le tengan como a uno de sus más destacados "sabios".
> 
> El tío está hablando de millones de muertos y de la esclavización de cientos de países. Y lo dice tranquilamente.
> 
> ...



Es mucho peor que Kissinger. Lo que pasa es que Kissinger tiene muy mala prensa en el mundo hispano... Por Cóndor.... Chile... 
Argentina... Y Carrero.


----------



## Nico (22 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>




Rejon, *¿ diferencias "población civil" de "combatientes" ?  *

Estoy a milímetros ya de pasarte al ignore por la diarrea de noticias idiotas que pones (no lo tomes a mal, es con cariño). 

La Convención habla de POBLACION CIVIL. En Azovar hay *COMBATIENTES.*

Combatientes que, además, han sido invitados a salir respetándose sus vidas, por lo que no hay ningún "crimen de guerra" allí.


----------



## El Mercader (22 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> La ONU confirma el asesinato de al menos 50 civiles en Bucha
> 
> 
> Los investigadores recopilaron las pruebas durante una misión en la ciudad ucrania a principios de mes
> ...



ONU = Gobierno USA

Yo creo que la ONU ha hecho ya tanto el ridículo que es hora de disolverla de una puta vez.


----------



## lasoziedad (22 Abr 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> La solución pasa por el gas argelino, vía Italia, que España ya se ha encargado de calentar el embiente con el sahara...



Y recordemos que ya salió aquí que España empezó a comprar mas gas americano y menos argelino el verano pasado.


----------



## coscorron (22 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> La ONU confirma el asesinato de al menos 50 civiles en Bucha
> 
> 
> Los investigadores recopilaron las pruebas durante una misión en la ciudad ucrania a principios de mes
> ...



Cuantas veces han ido a investigar a Donbass??? Pues entonces no se si pensar que son parte interesada.


----------



## Peineto (22 Abr 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Joderrrr, bendita ignorancia.
> 
> 
> Anexoaíses por producción de gas natural
> ...




Lo veo y subo otros datos actualizados del 2.022


Estos son los *países con mayor producción de gas natural en el mundo en 2022*:


*Rusia*: 47.805 kilómetros cúbicos
*Irán*: 33.721 km³
*Qatar*: 24.072 km³
*Estados Unidos*: 15.484 km³
*Arabia Saudí*: 9.200 km³
*Turkmenistán*: 7.504 km³
*Emiratos Árabes Unidos*: 6.091 km³
*Venezuela*: 5.740 km³
*Nigeria*: 5.475 km³
*China*: 5.440 km³
 Fuente. Los 10 países con mayores reservas de gas natural del mundo en 2022


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (22 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _*Un nombre con mucha historia*
> Ysabel, que es la traducción al castellano antiguo del nombre que hoy se conoce, fue elegido para el navío por razones históricas. Según publicó el BOE en el momento de su adquisición, se trata de un nombre "muy ligado al ejército" por ser el de tantas mujeres ilustres que han marcado la historia de España. Se refiere a figuras históricas clave como *Isabel la Católica*, Isabel de Portugal e Isabel de Valois.
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, el nivel de falseamiento de la historia de España de éstos suciolistos llega a cotas de delirium tremens....porque equiparar a Isabel la Católica con Isabel de Valois, de Portugal y sobre todo con la mujer de Alvaro de Mendaña, que tiene cojones ...  aparte de un insulto, es una tomadura de pelo, una milonga y una excusa barata para que no figure la palabra "CATÓLICA" en el nombre de un barco de la Armada Española.

Si alguien se toma la molestia de leer algo sobre los viajes de exploración por el Pacífico de Alvaro de Mendaña podrá comprobar que la tal Isabel Barreto de "gobernadora" (Adelantada) sólo tuvo el título ya que nunca se colonizaron las islas Salomón y aunque en teoría quedó como "almiranta" de la flota despues muerte de su marido en el segundo viaje (1595) el mando real de la expedición lo asumió Pedro Fernández de Quirós que al ser piloto tenía los conocimientos nauticos que les permitieron llegar con vida a las Filipinas desde las Salomon por mares desconocidos ...Isabel Barreto durante ese viaje se ganó el odio de la marinería al ordenar racionar el agua y los víveres a todos menos a ella y faltó poco para que la tiraran al agua,...seguramente se libró por ser mujer (había mucho "machismo" en el siglo XVI ).

Álvaro de Mendaña - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Remequilox (22 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Gran idea, mover 16000tm de barco para llevar 200Tm de carga. Es como contratar un camión para transportar una silla.



A veces las cosas son lo que parecen.
Quizás es que Pedro Sánchez no tenga demasiada ilusión en enviar armas a Ucrania.
Debe hacerlo, por órdenes de la superioridad (USA Otan), pero....
Supongo que la directriz recibida es que salvo compras concretas ucranianas, todo lo que sea donativos, liberalidades y regalos, debe ir a portes pagados. Y que tanto el valor en libros de la cosa como el coste del porte forman parte del "compromiso adquirido" de suministrar "ayuda humanitaria".
Así, si ahora a España le toca efectuar un donativo de XX millones, puede montarlo como prefiera, entregando material viejo, comprando material nuevo, pagando facturas de compras ucranianas..... Y si envía cosas, sumando al coste de la entrega el coste del transporte.

Enviando en barco, haces dos cosas:
.- Vas muy lento. Haces lo que te obligan a hacer, pero arrastrando los pies.
.- Mover un barco de 16.000 Tm para un porte de 200 Tm, incrementa muchísimo el valor del envío, aunque lo que realmente entregues sea muy poca cosa. 
Quizás esa sea a jugada, entregar algo (no es eludible), pero tarde, mal y a rastras. Y además, de propina, con un mecanismo de transporte que hace que valga más el collar que el perro.


----------



## TOJO_3 (22 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Algo raro hay en ese envío.



Pues habiendo salido de Rota, base compartida con los gringos, igual lleva más material que el español.

A elucubrar se ha dicho.


----------



## amcxxl (22 Abr 2022)

El alcalde de la ciudad de Balakleya (la del polvorin capturado) fue acusado de traición - Fiscalía General de Ucrania


El grupo ucraniano, bloqueado en el territorio de la planta metalúrgica Azovstal en Mariupol, tendrá suficiente comida para dos semanas, informa el canal de televisión Rossiya 24.


❗Nuevamente escriben que "Kalina" (de la plana mayor de mando de los nazis "Azov") fue desnazificado en Mariupol Por supuesto, vivo sería más rentable para nosotros. Pero esperemos la confirmación oficial.


También hay innovaciones en Dneprorudny. 


⚡ Poderosas explosiones en Kiev. Ataques con misiles reportados.


Típico terbatoviano (miembro de batallon de defensa terrotirial):
lleva parches con una doble runa "zig", el símbolo de las SS, así como un signo satánico.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Abr 2022)

Por que lo dira?

 

ah vale


----------



## SPQR (22 Abr 2022)

Jajaja, que sí camarado, que sí.

Esos minolles de soldados hubieran acabado de esclavos en campos de trabajo, como acabaron cientos de miles embolsados en Ucrania y Bielorrusia en los primeros meses de la operación Barbaroja. Y lo sabes.

Pepón andaba mas ocupado en su paranoia de fusilar a todos los oficiales del ejército de capitán para arriba y sustituirlos por cargos del partido. De ahí la gran follada que le metió la Wermacht en 6 meses a millones de soldados.

Y citame alguna fuente seria de las tuyas, no esa mierda de panfleto woke coño. El Granma, el Pravda, eldiario.es, el Russia Today, yatusábeh.



ZHU DE dijo:


> Tu bilis me nutre, ñordo, dato mata a relato:
> Stalin 'planned to send a million troops to stop Hitler if Britain and France agreed pact'


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Abr 2022)

info rusa de CALIDAD, no como antonia 3


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Abr 2022)

estas a favor de una declaracion de guerra el 8 y una movilizacion masiva de efectivos y economia de guerra?



MiguelLacano dijo:


> Otro día más de desatino y de pérdida de oportunidad. Otro día vacío con muertos y dolor sin sentido. Vuelta a la inercia de no hacer nada, de dejar pudrir todo mientras el enemigo se fortalece y medra. Rusia va de mal en peor, se huele la negligencia y el peor de los errores, que es poder hacerlo y no hacerlo. Cada día así es un clavo en el ataúd. “Frentes” que se establecen, una potencia militar que no avanza, que se pliega al choque de pelotones, con armas ligeras... Una puta vergüenza y un sarcasmo para tanto esfuerzo y sacrificio... de quienes combaten y de los que trabajan en la retaguardia. Ni siquiera saben proteger a las víctimas de los ucro nazis. No se les teme, simplemente se les vitupera, cada amenaza nueva que no se cumple suena más vana y dilapida el poco crédito que aún queda, ya poca cosa, la verdad. Lo siento por los soldados y el pueblo ruso, no se lo merecen, de sus dirigentes ya no digo nada. A mi ahora Putin me parece un gobernante nefasto y responsable de perder una oportunidad histórica. Buenas noches.


----------



## apocalippsis (22 Abr 2022)

*Korotchenko explicó cómo evitar el suministro de armas extranjeras a los nacionalistas en Ucrania*
22 de abril de 2022 20:08







globallookpress.com/Diego Herrera/Agencia de Prensa Keystone

_Rusia debería destruir la infraestructura de transporte para dificultar que los neonazis suministren armas occidentales._

*Una de las principales prioridades de Rusia en esta etapa de la operación especial para desmilitarizar Ucrania es evitar más entregas de nuevas armas desde países occidentales, dijo Igor Korotchenko* , editor en jefe de la revista National Defense, en una entrevista con International. Redacción de la Agencia Federal de Noticias .

Anteriormente, varias publicaciones estadounidenses expresaron su preocupación por el hecho de que Estados Unidos envió a Kiev alrededor de un tercio de sus propias existencias de sistemas antitanque Javelin. La situación es similar con otro tipo de armas, y Washington puede tardar mucho en restaurar sus reservas, lo que en parte representa un riesgo para los propios Estados Unidos.

Sin embargo, según Korotchenko, las autoridades estadounidenses son muy conscientes de lo que están haciendo, ya que impedir la operación especial de la Federación Rusa ahora es mucho más importante para ellas que los riesgos potenciales. Además, están presionando a sus aliados para que tomen medidas similares, que, a diferencia de Estados Unidos, sufrirán un daño financiero importante en el futuro al comprar armas a Washington.

De una forma u otra, Moscú, para lograr sus objetivos en Ucrania, debe oponerse a los esfuerzos del Occidente colectivo que, entre otras cosas, entrena instructores de entre los combatientes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. En el futuro, entrenarán a otros en la operación de equipos y armas extranjeras. Una de las opciones más efectivas para las acciones de represalia de la Federación Rusa, el interlocutor de la publicación declaró la máxima complicación de la entrega de asistencia militar a Kiev.


> “En estas condiciones, la prioridad para Rusia es evitar nuevos suministros de armas a Ucrania. Para ello, es necesario destruir la infraestructura de transporte y logística en el oeste y sur de la república mediante ataques con armas de alta precisión en puentes clave, carreteras y vías férreas, túneles y otras instalaciones a través de las cuales se abastecen las Fuerzas Armadas. Hasta que se resuelva esta tarea, el volumen de asistencia militar aumentará y Ucrania continuará aumentando sus capacidades para la resistencia organizada”, dijo Korotchenko.



También vale la pena señalar que, incluso ahora, no todas las entregas de armas a Ucrania llegan al destinatario deseado en los organismos encargados de hacer cumplir la ley. Como señala la prensa occidental, Estados Unidos no puede controlar la distribución de armas y se están filtrando al "mercado negro".

Anteriormente, los analistas rusos expresaron preocupaciones similares, algunos de los cuales sugirieron que esta fuga estaba controlada. En el futuro, con la participación de bandas supervisadas por él, Washington podrá desestabilizar la situación en Europa donde le sea beneficioso, utilizando los mismos Stingers, Javelins y otros medios que serán transferidos de manos de los neonazis. a los grupos criminales.









Коротченко объяснил, как помешать поставкам иностранного оружия националистам на Украине


России следует уничтожать транспортную инфраструктуру, чтобы затруднять поставки западного оружия неонацистам.




riafan.ru


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Abr 2022)

ya sabemos que rusia dedica su esfuerzo geopolitico a destruir a sus competidores en gas&oil, caso ahora de ucrania


----------



## SPQR (22 Abr 2022)

Pues compartalos por aquí para que podamos verlos.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (22 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Simplemente acojonante: Sabía que Brzezinsky era un perfecto hijo de la gran puta, pero lo que me sorprende es que públicamente diga las barbaridades que dice y que los diferentes gobiernos americanos le tengan como a uno de sus más destacados "sabios".
> 
> El tío está hablando de millones de muertos y de la esclavización de cientos de países. Y lo dice tranquilamente.
> 
> ...




Murió en mayo de 2017. Un puto jefazo, otro exponente del mundo testicular, y como él existirán bastantes. Este libro suyo a mi me parece brutal, y entiéndeme, en mi opinión de mierda Brzezinsky era un cabronazo de los grandes, gente que se mueve en un nivel muy distinto al del resto de los mortales. No sabemos una mierda.


----------



## Bartleby (22 Abr 2022)

Aquí tenéis a un bobo


----------



## piru (22 Abr 2022)

Militares ucranianos disparan morteros al amparo de edificios residenciales

Intentan provocar un fuego de represalia, en el que las casas y los civiles podrían ser alcanzados. Tras un disparo, se preparan inmediatamente para huir, abandonando las trincheras excavadas en el patio y huyendo del mortero.





t.me/c/1709327770/2015


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Abr 2022)

le ha faltado que china descolonice amur



Bartleby dijo:


> Aquí tenéis a un bobo


----------



## NPI (22 Abr 2022)

que cabrito @pifiado


----------



## El-Mano (22 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Pues es bastante bueno este análisis. Nada que ver con otros canales que viven en sus mundos de yupi y desinforman..



Ya lo seguía de Siria, que hacía uno mensual +- y de algún otro vídeo más. Es lo más neutro de todo YouTube con diferencia. No son análisis profundos, pero toca un poco de todo y resume muchas cosas en poco tiempo. Aunque al ser vídeos cortos y de varios días, se pueden perder bastantes detalles, aunque a veces suelta algún dato del que no nos hemos fijado o dado cuenta. Yo lo recomiendo mucho.


----------



## Bartleby (22 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> le ha faltado que china descolonice amur




En su subnormalidad es capaz de decir que el Tíbet invada China y se queda tan ancho


----------



## Bocanegra (22 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> *Cuantas veces han ido a investigar a Donbass???* Pues entonces no se si pensar que son parte interesada.



en 2016 por ejemplo 









La ONU eleva a casi 9.400 los muertos por la guerra en el este de Ucrania


"La situación", afirma el Alto Comisionado de Naciones Unidas para los Derechos Humanos, "sigue siendo preocupante". La ONU considera que el acuerdo del alto el




www.lainformacion.com


----------



## Nico (22 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Gran idea, mover 16000tm de barco para llevar 200Tm de carga. Es como contratar un camión para transportar una silla.




Antonio es muy suyo. Lo pudo enviar en unos cuantos camiones... pero la foto del barco llegando es más glamorosa.

Total... el dinero es del viento !


----------



## amcxxl (22 Abr 2022)

Testigos presenciales informan "llegadas" (de misiles) en las afueras de Novomoskovsk


El tiroteo del puesto de control ucraniano por soldados de las fuerzas especiales rusas en la entrada de la incursión nocturna.


Region de de Nikolaev,hoy
Comandante de la unidad Volkssturm del Gauleiter Kim (Nikolayev), destruido


Las fuerzas especiales observaron la base del destacamento de la APU y atacaron: un vehículo de combate de infantería explotó por un disparo certero de un lanzagranadas, el equipo y el personal militar fueron destruidos.


Dnepropetrovsk Azov se queja de que estamos trabajando de cerca en ellos. Es normal, se supone que debe ser, no te quejes.


Joyas en la base de Azov en Mariupol


----------



## NPI (22 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Aquí tenéis a un bobo





Tres banderas = Tres pinchazos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Abr 2022)

mientras el palanganato detiene a meros criticos con la invasion
 
aqui piden poder blanquear tranquilamente a los carniceros de bucha


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Abr 2022)

hombre los paises que menciona pueden perfectamente derrotar al ejercito orco donde toca. ponte china por ejemplo.



Bartleby dijo:


> En su subnormalidad es capaz de decir que el Tíbet invada China y se queda tan ancho


----------



## El-Mano (22 Abr 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Es bueno, pero esa información que transmite es de hace 48 horas o más. En el informe de dentro de dos o tres días sabremos que está pasando hoy.



Tiene sus pegas, se le escapan cosas al ser vídeos cortos y quizás uno o dos días detrás, a cambio la información suele estar menos errada. Al ser muy neutro se puede compartir sin que nadie te pueda llamar proruso o proukra. Cierto que a nosotros el resumen no nos aporta tanto por estar más informados, pero es buen resumen para el que no se informa casi nada.


----------



## Teuro (22 Abr 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> No se podía_ de_ saber. Ojala sea cierto, Odessa resarcida es como un acto de justicia real. Demasiada manga ancha se les ha dado a esos banderistas que han creado una sociedad de mierda. Nova-Ucrania debe quedar pequeñita, en el oeste, junto a sus _hermanos_ polacos, todo lleno de _elfos_. Se lo pueden agradecer al drogadicto de Zelensky y a su puta estirpe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorprendente que queden zonas helenoparlantes en Ucrania.


----------



## piru (23 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1034237
> 
> Tres banderas = Tres pinchazos



Tres afiliados


----------



## alexforum (23 Abr 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Joderrrr, bendita ignorancia.
> 
> 
> Anexoaíses por producción de gas natural
> ...



El tema es el transporte del gas y su coste. No hay suficientes barcos para cubrir la demanda.


----------



## Teuro (23 Abr 2022)

Aeneas dijo:


> Según en ese mapa, en la misma provincia de Donestk hay zonas donde se habla griego. ¿inmigrantes?



Sería sorprenente que fueran todavía los restos del Imperio Bizantino, pero claro, nunca estuvieron en esa zona, sin embargo si en Crimea.


----------



## delhierro (23 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Otro día más de desatino y de pérdida de oportunidad. Otro día vacío con muertos y dolor sin sentido. Vuelta a la inercia de no hacer nada, de dejar pudrir todo mientras el enemigo se fortalece y medra. Rusia va de mal en peor, se huele la negligencia y el peor de los errores, que es poder hacerlo y no hacerlo. Cada día así es un clavo en el ataúd. “Frentes” que se establecen, una potencia militar que no avanza, que se pliega al choque de pelotones, con armas ligeras... Una puta vergüenza y un sarcasmo para tanto esfuerzo y sacrificio... de quienes combaten y de los que trabajan en la retaguardia. Ni siquiera saben proteger a las víctimas de los ucro nazis. No se les teme, simplemente se les vitupera, cada amenaza nueva que no se cumple suena más vana y dilapida el poco crédito que aún queda, ya poca cosa, la verdad. Lo siento por los soldados y el pueblo ruso, no se lo merecen, de sus dirigentes ya no digo nada. A mi ahora Putin me parece un gobernante nefasto y responsable de perder una oportunidad histórica. Buenas noches.



Los rusos tienen otros tiempos, y que te quede claro que yo nunca he visto a Putin como el Gran Ajedrecista. Simplemente un presidente normalito que quiere que su pais ocupe un puesto en igualdad. Nada del otro mundo , y bastante influenciable y dubitativo. Pero hasta Stalin dudo y dudo con la invasión nazi. Deben ser mucho de dudas existencias , se ve incluso en su literatura.

Daran lo mejor, cuanto peor se ponga la cosa. Van a llegar hasta el rio. Jaja yo me desespero a veces, pero claro es que nosotros somos más de darlo todo...eso si poco tiempo. Putin no tiene marcha atras desde que acojono a los occidentales con ese...que os lanzo un Topol. Así que los occidentales se van a encargar de que Putin o quizas otros , hagan lo que deben hacer.

La charla hoy del general diciendo que no se van a ir, las banderas sovietidas en lo alto de los mastiles en los edificios oficiales, el cabreo de los chechenos.....Tardaran , pero sorprenderan.


----------



## Teuro (23 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Viene pujante el comunismo en las nuevas generaciones, como vemos en el vrideo.


----------



## SanRu (23 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Tiene sus pegas, se le escapan cosas al ser vídeos cortos y quizás uno o dos días detrás, a cambio la información suele estar menos errada. Al ser muy neutro se puede compartir sin que nadie te pueda llamar proruso o proukra. Cierto que a nosotros el resumen no nos aporta tanto por estar más informados, pero es buen resumen para el que no se informa casi nada.



Exacto. Es de lo menos sesgado que puedes encontrar, por eso he dicho que es bueno. La única pega es que va algo atrasado, aunque es algo bueno si uno no quiere comerse fake news.


----------



## Teuro (23 Abr 2022)

petroglifo dijo:


> Cuando las tropas rusas se aproximen a Galitzia, la Ucrania occidental se despoblara, millones de ucranianos se convertiran en refugiados



No creo yo que la UE se vaya a comer 20 millones de refugiados, antes estalla la IIIGM.


----------



## amcxxl (23 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Sorprendente que queden zonas helenoparlantes en Ucrania.



los griegos-romanos (por el imperio romano oriental o bizantino) de Crimea fueron expulsados por los turcos en la decada de 1770 y se asentaron el el sur de la actual region de Donetsk
alli fundaron ciudades como Mariupol
el idioma se llama urum de "urumano" o romano (bizantino)

a diferencia de la agresividad "occidental" (anglogermanica), en esa parte del mundo no te intentan asimilar forzosamente y la gente conserva sus lenguas maternas



Teuro dijo:


> No creo yo que la UE se vaya a comer 20 millones de refugiados, antes estalla la IIIGM.



lo dudo mucho porque en Ucrania quedaban entre 32 y 33 millones en 2021 segun los calculos mas precisos (no hay censo desde 2001)

en la UE podia haber unos 4 millones de ucranianos antes de empezar la intervencion rusa, de ellos mas de la mitad en Polonia

muchos de los que cuentan como "refugiados" son gente que ya estaba en la UE antes, bien permanente o temporalmente depende de los trabajos



На Украине озвучили реальное количество населения

*En Ucrania, se anunció el número real de la población.*
22 de octubre de 2021


La población de Ucrania sigue disminuyendo rápidamente y *hoy no supera los 32-33 millones de personas*. Estos datos en su video blog fueron proporcionados por el economista de Kiev Maxim Goldarb.

En enero de 2020, el empresario y en ese momento ministro del Gabinete de Ministros de Ucrania, Dmitry Dubilet, publicó los datos del censo obtenidos de tres formas diferentes. *Según él, a finales de 2019, la población de Nezalezhnaya era de casi 37,3 millones de personas.* Este indicador se derivó sobre la base del cálculo del número de suscriptores móviles, comparando los datos del Comité Estatal de Estadística y el Fondo de Pensiones, así como los datos tomados del Registro de Particulares.

Casi dos años después, el economista de Kiev Maxim Goldarb llegó a un resultado diferente. Según él, esta vez los sociólogos hicieron el cálculo, refiriéndose al método de la inteligencia alemana: el consumo de pan y agua.
*En la salida, se obtuvieron dos indicadores: 32,3 millones de personas y 32,6 millones.*
Dado que el error es pequeño, el especialista cree que hoy *en Ucrania no viven 37 millones, sino 32-33 millones,* informa PolitNavigator.
“Según el Servicio Estatal de Estadísticas, el número de pensionados disminuyó en 30 mil durante el trimestre. Si esto se formaliza con matemáticas simples, entonces vemos que solo en los últimos dos años y medio, un cuarto de millón de personas no se han jubilado ”, enfatizó Goldarb.

Las principales razones del deterioro de la situación demográfica son la alta mortalidad, incluso debido a la pandemia del coronavirus, las bajas tasas de natalidad y el movimiento de personas para trabajar en los países de la UE.
*Según algunos informes, el número de ucranianos que trabajan en Europa hoy puede llegar a cinco millones de personas.*



Рекордный отток населения с Украины: diana_mihailova — LiveJournal

*Salida récord de población de Ucrania*






Los ucranianos abandonan cada vez más el país durante largos períodos. Foto: "Strana"

El número de ciudadanos que abandonaron Ucrania y aún no han regresado este año batió el récord de los últimos 11 años.
Esto es informado por el servicio de monitoreo Opendatabot.

*"Durante 10 meses de 2021, más de 600 mil ucranianos abandonaron el país y no han regresado*.
Esta es la cifra más grande en los últimos 11 años", dice el mensaje.


Según el recurso, en la primera mitad de la década de 2010, Ucrania perdió anualmente alrededor de medio millón de personas, pero después de 2014 el número anual de quienes no regresaron ha disminuido notablemente.
Sin embargo, de todos modos, el número de los que se fueron fue de cientos de miles.

"El único año con saldo positivo es el coronavirus 2020, cuando hubo 80 mil ucranianos más que regresaron a casa que los que se fueron. En general, 2.6 millones de ciudadanos ucranianos no regresaron al país de 2011 a 2020", dice el mensaje.
.
Según el pronóstico de Opendatabot, si en diciembre de 2021 no hay un retorno masivo de los ucranianos a casa, *entonces el saldo negativo acumulado durante 11 años ascenderá a más de 3,3 millones de personas.*


----------



## Sinjar (23 Abr 2022)

Otro detalle más que occidente no te contará. Y van unos pocos ya.


----------



## Teuro (23 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si, eso siempre lo he pensado: A China no la van a poder parar si esperan diez años más, así que la idea de Estados Unidos es reindustrializarse a toda hostia para poder hacerla frente.
> 
> Pero no creo que ni con esas puedan parar a China: El pensamiento Chino y su sentido de lo colectivo están muy por encima de los "beneficios inmediatos" de los occidentales.



Es muy mala noticia, porque en esto de la forma de los estados es mejor lo malo conocido que lo bueno por conocer. Todas las "democracias" europeas son copias de la norteamericana, conforme China vaya escalando posiciones en la economía global es de esperar que cada vez más países copien su modelo con el objetivo de ser mejores que ellos, eso es: Carnet de ciudadano por puntos, gobierno totalitario, proteccionismo y globalismo a la vez (en realidad esto es el secreto del éxito: vender globalismo fronteras afuera y proteccionismo fronteras para adentro), militarismo, nuclearización. Vamos, que el Mundo está condenado a un apocalipsis nuclear. Mal para vuestros hijos o nietos, para nosotros la única esperanza es morir de viejos antes de que eso ocurra.


----------



## Zepequenhô (23 Abr 2022)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> Se supone que lleva material de USA también. No se sabe el qué.



Entonces no te extrañe si termina en el fondo del mar como venganza por el Mokva.


----------



## delhierro (23 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No creo yo que la UE se vaya a comer 20 millones de refugiados, antes estalla la IIIGM.



Ya solo quedan 15. Ves echando cuentas.



Zepequenhô dijo:


> Entonces no te extrañe si termina en el fondo del mar como venganza por el Mokva.



Lo del moskva, por las fotos y por los datos que van saliendo 1 muerto , y 30 desaparecidos, cada vez esta más claro que fue algo interno. Cagada, o sabotaje eso nunca se podra saber.


----------



## Teuro (23 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Las comunidades griegas en el mar negro son milenarias. Muy cerca de Sebastopol están las ruinas de Jersoneso, colonia griega fundada unos cuantos siglos antes de Cristo. Y la moderna Jerson es un guiño de los rusos a ese pasado, cuando la región fue recuperada por Catalina.
> Mismamente Tauride es un topónimo griego. La mítica Colquide se situaba al este, en la actual Georgia.



Es el "génesis" de la propia Rusia, que no deja ser una extensión del "Imperio Romano de Oriente", mientras que EEUU (y toda América) lo es del "Imperio Romano de Occidente". Roma contra Bizancio hoy día sería Washington contra Moscú. Ambas sin enterarse que los Hunos vienen del extremo oriente y los van a aniquilar a los dos. La historia siempre se repite.


----------



## Mitrofán (23 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Aquí tenéis a un bobo



solemne


----------



## NPI (23 Abr 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> La facción de las FSB anti-Putin está mostrando músculo. El turcochino está débil y su vida será probablemente corta.



Último mensaje 19 diciembre 2021, hoy 22 abril 2022 reactiva de nuevo la cuenta.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (23 Abr 2022)

Los malvados ucras saquen unos vehículos ruskis que cayeron en un ambush en Donestk.


----------



## Mitrofán (23 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Antonio es muy suyo. Lo pudo enviar en unos cuantos camiones... pero la foto del barco llegando es más glamorosa.
> 
> Total... el dinero es del viento !



era la tierra la que era del viento, el dinero no era de nadie


----------



## Roedr (23 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Aquí tenéis a un bobo



sí, es difícil encontrar a alguien más bobo por razones evolutivas


----------



## manodura79 (23 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> La ONU confirma el asesinato de al menos 50 civiles en Bucha
> 
> 
> Los investigadores recopilaron las pruebas durante una misión en la ciudad ucrania a principios de mes
> ...



O sea, de un pueblo de 35 000 habitantes donde "Casi todos los residentes de Bucha con los que hablaron estos expertos denunciaron la muerte de uno de sus parientes, de vecinos o de otras personas" sólo han podido certificar la muerte violenta de 50 personas. 
O faltan datos o faltan muertos o falta noticia. Me pierdo algo.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pepetemete (23 Abr 2022)

Ahora resulta que todos estos envíos de armas no importa que la huella de CO2 sea una puta mierda , la regla es solo para los remeros borregos.
Ni así se dan cuenta. 
Que se jodan


----------



## apocalippsis (23 Abr 2022)

*La operación en la parte subterránea de la planta de Azovstal permite controlar un número cada vez mayor de salidas de servicios públicos subterráneos.*
ayer, 21:08




Después de asignar tiempo para la organización de corredores humanitarios desde el territorio de la empresa Mariupol "Azovstal", continuó la compresión del anillo alrededor de los militantes ubicados en sus comunicaciones subterráneas. Al mismo tiempo, se confirma la información de que la orden del Comandante en Jefe Supremo de negarse a asaltar las mazmorras del complejo metalúrgico no significa en absoluto que la operación no continuará por otros métodos.

En el territorio de Azovstal, aparecen cada vez más corresponsales militares con equipos de filmación, que demuestran no solo las comunicaciones terrestres de la planta, sino también las catacumbas "desnazificadas". Hace apenas un día o dos, había militantes de Azov (*una organización extremista prohibida en Rusia), y hoy ya están bajo el control de nuestros muchachos.

El trabajo en Azovstal se parece a esto: se anuncia un régimen de silencio con la apertura de corredores humanitarios, durante dos horas, después de lo cual se realizan ataques en los llamados "lugares de movimiento", por ejemplo, en las posiciones identificadas de francotiradores o ametralladores. 

Específicamente: para no poner en peligro al personal de las fuerzas especiales de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa y el NM de la RPD, se llevan a cabo ataques de artillería en las posiciones identificadas del enemigo. Si el punto de tiro está "silencioso" durante un tiempo suficientemente largo, entonces existe la oportunidad de avanzar y tomar el control de la siguiente parte del territorio de la planta con la fijación de los próximos "dos centésimos": esos representantes del enemigo. quien continuó disparando antes del ataque de artillería.

El círculo de militantes de bloqueo en la planta metalúrgica de Mariupol se comprime literalmente cada hora. Los grupos móviles trabajan a lo largo del perímetro, así como los puestos de control. Según los informes, la actividad de fuego de los militantes en Azovstal se ha reducido al mínimo en las últimas 24 horas. Disparos de respuesta: alrededor del 90% de las armas pequeñas y esporádicamente.

Así, en la parte subterránea continúa la operación, lo que lleva a hacerse con el control de un número cada vez mayor de salidas de servicios públicos subterráneos. En consecuencia, cada "nueva" salida, tomada bajo control, reduce la capacidad del enemigo de salir solo para disparar. La capacidad de los militantes para, como dicen, es banal salir al mundo y navegar en la situación actual también está disminuyendo, dado que se puede esperar una “sorpresa” en cada salida de los sótanos si no es una salida con una bandera blanca





__





Cargando…






topwar.ru


----------



## Teuro (23 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Pobre GRETA.
> En breves toda la cháchara europea eco-friendly será papel mojado. Desde el gas yanqui procedente del fracking al grano transgénico de Argentina o USA. Pasando por el diesel, la nuclear, el carbón y lo que haga falta. La UE es humo y fantasía.



Efectivamente, la lucha contra el cambio climático se va por el retrete, eso significa que la situación va a empeorar notablemente. En el futuro ocurrirá una de estas dos cosas:


Guerra nuclear donde van a morir centenares de millones de personas, ¿millares de millones?.
Quiebre de civilización por agotamiento de recursos naturales. Hambre, migraciones y guerras donde morirán centenares de millones de personas.
Dudo que la población mundial llegue a 10.000 millones de personas, estamos a punto de superar los 8.000. En ese futuro estaremos más cerca de los 3.000 millones que de esos 10.000.

Hay lugar a la esperanza: Que la razón se imponga y nuestra tecnología sepa suplir las carencias naturales.


----------



## Silvia Charo (23 Abr 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> La solución pasa por el gas argelino, vía Italia, que España ya se ha encargado de calentar el embiente con el sahara...



Lo de Argelia es un parche, ahora mismo la única posibilidad remotamente viable pasa por traer más gas del Caspio (Turkmenistán tiene la 4a reserva mundial). Si Europa desea sobrevivir energéticamente ha de apostar definitivamente por Turquía y sus satélites y normalizar relaciones con Irán (2a reserva mundial). No descarto que cuando Ucrania discuta su futura entrada a la UE nos meten a Turquía en el pack aunque sea a la "noruega".

Esto, como no podía ser de otra manera, sería una oportunidad perdida para España. Italia sería la gran beneficiada europea pues se convertiría en un gran hub gasístico donde convergerían transadriático y transmed mientras que España se dedicaría a regasificar bazofia usana a cambio de un pedacito del pastel y la garantía de que Marruecos no nos va a tocar las pelotas durante una buena temporada.


----------



## Teuro (23 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Si no se suicida o termina encerrada es que es una mentirosa, se le ha caído el mundo y tiene que reaccionar enloqueciendo.



Ya me imagino "la ira de Greta", llegando a Moscú, cogiendo a Putin de un tobillo y fagocitarlo.


----------



## manodura79 (23 Abr 2022)

TOJO_3 dijo:


> Pues habiendo salido de Rota, base compartida con los gringos, igual lleva más material que el español.
> 
> A elucubrar se ha dicho.



Elucubremos pues. Hace unos días se anunciaba la presencia de dos submarinos en Gibraltar. ¿Cargados de regalos?

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Roedr (23 Abr 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Ahora resulta que todos estos envíos de armas no importa que la huella de CO2 sea una puta mierda , la regla es solo para los remeros borregos.
> Ni así se dan cuenta.
> Que se jodan



Nadie ha hablado de liberación de gases provenientes de las detonaciones de las armas que se envían a Ucrania. Yo me creía a Antonio el Sepulturero y pensaba que estábamos en una emergencia climática planetaria.


----------



## Teuro (23 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Moscú, hoy.



Pues nada, felicitemos al compañero de pupitre de Zhu de.


----------



## amcxxl (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## NPI (23 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ahí está el tema: Lo quieren comprar en el mundo entero y luego revenderlo a los europeos.



Reenviar el GNL de Asia a la UE, es un plan perfecto, sin fisuras.


----------



## Malevich (23 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los rusos tienen otros tiempos, y que te quede claro que yo nunca he visto a Putin como el Gran Ajedrecista. Simplemente un presidente normalito que quiere que su pais ocupe un puesto en igualdad. Nada del otro mundo , y bastante influenciable y dubitativo. Pero hasta Stalin dudo y dudo con la invasión nazi. Deben ser mucho de dudas existencias , se ve incluso en su literatura.
> 
> Daran lo mejor, cuanto peor se ponga la cosa. Van a llegar hasta el rio. Jaja yo me desespero a veces, pero claro es que nosotros somos más de darlo todo...eso si poco tiempo. Putin no tiene marcha atras desde que acojono a los occidentales con ese...que os lanzo un Topol. Así que los occidentales se van a encargar de que Putin o quizas otros , hagan lo que deben hacer.
> 
> La charla hoy del general diciendo que no se van a ir, las banderas sovietidas en lo alto de los mastiles en los edificios oficiales, el cabreo de los chechenos.....Tardaran , pero sorprenderan.



A Alejandro I también le pasó con Napoléon. El alma rusa y sus recovecos.


----------



## pirivi-parava (23 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Antonio es muy suyo. Lo pudo enviar en unos cuantos camiones... pero la foto del barco llegando es más glamorosa.
> 
> Total... el dinero es del viento !



Algo va en la sentina. O es un cargamento de ron para autoconsumo de la tripulación o....


----------



## NPI (23 Abr 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Exactamente, el video es otra mierda pro OTAN
> En cuanto a Likes y dislikes, fijaros que de likes hay un numero significativo, y de disllikes ni uno ....



¿De qué vídeo habláis?


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (23 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Aquí tenéis a un bobo



Un imbécil proclamando a gritos su belicismo y deseando que estalle la III guerra mundial, porque ésta vez su imperialista OTAN no atacaría a una Libia o una Yugoslavia sin capacidad de respuesta...

El problema que tienen los jefes de éste tonto es que al cargarse los estados nacionales se han cargado de paso los ejércitos nacionales sustituyendolos por ejércitos de mercenarios que en una hipotética guerra contra Rusia no servirían para nada a poco que se alargue. En la antigüedad Roma tenía un ejército de verdad reclutado entre el pueblo y con la moral del que lucha por su patria... mientras que Cartago sólo tenía mercenarios y todo el mundo sabe quien ganó...


----------



## juanmanuel (23 Abr 2022)

Producción global de gas natural | Estadísticas mundiales sobre gas natural | Enerdata


Datos sobre la producción mundial de gas natural: seleccione el país para obtener datos específicos. Enerdata también proporciona resúmenes y gráficos actualizados sobre la producción de gas natural.




datos.enerdata.net













Los 10 países con mayores reservas de gas natural del mundo en 2022


Estos son los 10 países con mayor producción de gas natural en el mundo en 2022, así como la situación de otros como Alemania, Francia, Italia y España.




 www.businessinsider.es













Gas natural - consumo por país - Mapa Comparativo de Países - Mundo


El mapa que se muestra aquí muestra cómo Gas natural - consumo varía según el país. El tono de color del país corresponde a la magnitud del indicador. Cuanto más oscuro sea el tono de color, mayor será el valor.



www.indexmundi.com





Las estadisticas son de 2020 (no se si hay alguna mas actual).
El sobrante de gas de USA es de 200 bcm, mas o menos el de Rusia. Si vemos el consumo de China es bastante facil entender que a Rusia le sobra con un solo cliente para colocar toda su produccion (aunque no creo que Rusia se juegue todo a un solo cliente). Sin hablar de Corea, Japon, India y otros.
La produccion de gas esta llegando a su pico, encuanto el consumo va a seguir aumentando bastante durante los proximos años. Sobre todo si tenemos en cuenta el descenso en la produccion de petroleo (ya en el presente y mas en los proximos años), ademas de los problemas en la transicion a energias renovables. Las necesidades extremas de materiales raros. Los problemas de produccion de electricidad estable de algunas energias renovables, por falta de vientos con velocidades minimas, por falta de energia solar durante la noche, otros.

Ademas la produccion de gas en USA se debe, fundamentalmente, a las reservas de gas en lutitas que no solo requiere una gran inversion para su extraccion, como tambien son reservas de duracion relativamente corta.

El ejemplo mas notable es el petroleo de esquisto, tambien en USA, que en la ultima decada produjo un gran incremento en la produccion de petroleo, aunque con tantos problemas que hacen deificil creer que pueda servir para algo mas que evitar que el declinio del petroleo crudo destruya el sistema capitalista en pocos años.

1- El petroleo de esquisto (shale oil) es liviano, por lo tanto pesimo para producir diesel (el combustible mas necesario, porque es el usado para el transporte pesado, o sea mercadurias)
2- Es mas caro de extraer (la cadena interminable de quiebras de empresas petroleras en USA en los ultimos años asi lo demuestra. Si no hay por el momento tantas quiebras este año es por el enorme proceso de "consolidacion".
3 - Los pozos de esquistos duraqn menos, se agotan en pocos años y tienen un declinio acelerado.
Estos son los principales problemas como recurso de reemplazo del petroleo crudo.
Ademas estan los problemas ecologicos, los micro-temblores, la contaminacion de las napas de agua, etc.

Por estos y otros problemas podemos ver que USA, a pesar de toda la propaganda sobre la autosuficiencia produce hoy menos que en 2019, y debe importar alrededor del 40% de su consumo (unos 8 a 9 millones de barriles diarios)


----------



## Teuro (23 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Este, junto con Kissinger han sido probablemente los dos mayores hijos de la gran puta que han pisado la tierra.
> Satanás tendrá buena cuenta de ellos en el infierno.



No conozco al tal Enlil, pero si, Kissinger es el personaje más siniestro que ha habido en el mundo durante la segunda mitad del siglo XX. Dicen que cuando conoció a Putin en persona, experto Kissinger en no meter el dedo en la llaga, no le hizo preguntas "incómodas" y terminó afirmando sobre el origen político de ambos que "Totas los políticos honestos proceden del servicio secreto".


----------



## amcxxl (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Abr 2022)

Rusia está atacando a Ucrania a cara descubierta a diferencia del coronavirus que es un ataque sin que sepamos quien está detrás


Lo que está pasando en Europa occidental en los últimos años es otro tipo de guerra a través de otros métodos diferentes a los bombardeos pero que pueden ser igual o más eficaces. Lo mismo es matar a millones de niños que evitar que nazcan en términos cuantitativos. ¿ cuánto pudo estar...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Teuro (23 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> El que sigue vivo es Kissinger, que creo que hace 99 este año. Otro bicho.



A ver si ese al final va a ser uno de esos seres reptilianos infiltrados en la humanidad.


----------



## Don Luriio (23 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Aquí tenéis a un bobo



Brutal, dice que Occidente actúe y anima a que ataquen a Rusia Japón, Georgia, Polonia y Lituania...El occidente de toda la vida


----------



## apocalippsis (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## stuka (23 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Aquí tenéis a un bobo




Ese tío se expresa como nuestro querido _PERRO_. 

En serio. Se ha descubierto.


----------



## Don Luriio (23 Abr 2022)

juanmanuel dijo:


> Producción global de gas natural | Estadísticas mundiales sobre gas natural | Enerdata
> 
> 
> Datos sobre la producción mundial de gas natural: seleccione el país para obtener datos específicos. Enerdata también proporciona resúmenes y gráficos actualizados sobre la producción de gas natural.
> ...



Y qué me dices de Canadá. Yo no estoy puesto en estos temas pero pinta que Canadá debe tener reservas inmensas de gas y petroleo. Por otro lado, políticamente son un apéndice de USA, como Bielorusia de Rusia.


----------



## Sinjar (23 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Aquí tenéis a un bobo



El P-LIB un partido que lleva años siendo unas risión en este país.


----------



## Treefrog (23 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Aquí tenéis a un bobo



Interesante que el imbécil se reconoce como "libertario"

Y su pedido como "libertario" es que Alemania deje de comercial libremente con quien se le de la gana .... muy libertario
Y que los ejércitos de los estados hagan la guerra contra Rusia - No puedo imaginarme nada más antilbertario que un ejército que se financia con lo que los "libertarios" denuncian como un robo (los impuestos) e integrado por ciudadanos a los que se les niega el derecho a la libertad y a decidir si quieren participar libremente del mismo ejército (el caso de decenas de miles de ucranianos)

Con libertarios así tendermos casta política chupóptera de por vida...


----------



## Teuro (23 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Ya solo quedan 15. Ves echando cuentas.
> 
> 
> 
> Lo del moskva, por las fotos y por los datos que van saliendo 1 muerto , y 30 desaparecidos, cada vez esta más claro que fue algo interno. Cagada, o sabotaje eso nunca se podra saber.



Sería el mayor éxodo de la historia reciente. Ni los nazis llegaron tan lejos.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (23 Abr 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> Lo de Argelia es un parche, ahora mismo la única posibilidad remotamente viable pasa por traer más gas del Caspio (Turkmenistán tiene la 4a reserva mundial). Si Europa desea sobrevivir energéticamente ha de apostar definitivamente por Turquía y sus satélites y normalizar relaciones con Irán (2a reserva mundial). No descarto que cuando Ucrania discuta su futura entrada a la UE nos meten a Turquía en el pack aunque sea a la "noruega".
> 
> Esto, como no podía ser de otra manera, sería una oportunidad perdida para España. Italia sería la gran beneficiada europea pues se convertiría en un gran hub gasístico donde convergerían transadriático y transmed mientras que España se dedicaría a regasificar bazofia usana a cambio de un pedacito del pastel y la garantía de que Marruecos no nos va a tocar las pelotas durante una buena temporada.




Un off topic complementario: _*Blackwater. The Rise of the World's Most Powerful Mercenary Army*_, de Jeremy Scahill (2007).* Capítulo 12. Oleoductos y quimeras en el Caspio*.


Spoiler





```
https://imgur.com/a/ORF6iTU
```


----------



## ccartech (23 Abr 2022)

Luego de que algunos países europeos comenzaran a castigar la exhibición de letras que simbolizan la operación militar rusa.. Las fuerzas rusas ahora están escribiendo todas las letras del alfabeto en los vehículos.


----------



## Teuro (23 Abr 2022)

Los imperios nacen, crecen, se reproducen y mueren. Es ley de vida. Lo que nadie le asegura que vayamos a mejoras siempre, también hay "peoras".


----------



## Sinjar (23 Abr 2022)

El Abascal del partido libertario.


----------



## Salamandra (23 Abr 2022)

juanmanuel dijo:


> Producción global de gas natural | Estadísticas mundiales sobre gas natural | Enerdata
> 
> 
> Datos sobre la producción mundial de gas natural: seleccione el país para obtener datos específicos. Enerdata también proporciona resúmenes y gráficos actualizados sobre la producción de gas natural.
> ...



Es que quebraron muchas empresas en 2020. Tiene un precio de extracción altísimo y no son empresas que se montan de un día para otro y por lo msmo requieren de inversiones gigantescas.

EEUU, diga lo que diga, lo único que puede hacer para dar gas a Europa es revenderlo y si se les ocurrió usar el mexicano, pues va ser que no porque los chinos anduvieron más rápidos. Salia la noticia en el Chapucero, que ahora vendían gas que en América es barato a los chinos que será merado difícil de cambiar porque además necesitan los barcos que estarán en manos chinas porque han sido compradores de este producto de esta forma desde hace más tiempo


----------



## Don Pascual (23 Abr 2022)

Y decís que a Putin se le ve cascado....


----------



## Guaguei (23 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Aquí tenéis a un bobo



y malo


----------



## ccartech (23 Abr 2022)

Los obuses D-20 de la Milicia Popular de la RPD están bombardeando posiciones ucranianas en el área de Maryinka. #UkraineWar #RussianUkrainianWar #UkraineRussianWar #Russia #Ukraine #Kyiv #mauripol #Odessa #Nikolaev #Ukrainian #Azovstal #Moskva #Azov #Russian


----------



## stuka (23 Abr 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Interesante que el imbécil se reconoce como "libertario"
> 
> Y su pedido como "libertario" es que Alemania deje de comercial libremente con quien se le de la gana .... muy libertario
> Y que los ejércitos de los estados hagan la guerra contra Rusia - No puedo imaginarme nada más antilbertario que un ejército que se financia con lo que los "libertarios" denuncian como un robo (los impuestos) e integrado por ciudadanos a los que se les niega el derecho a la libertad y a decidir si quieren participar libremente del mismo ejército (el caso de decenas de miles de ucranianos)
> ...




Exáctamente. Iba a editar para indicar que todos sus "libros", conferencias y nombrecitos de asociaciones y partidos...tienen el nombre de "libertad" en sus variadas formas.


_"DIME DE LO QUE PRESUMES Y YE DIRÉ DE LO QUE CARECES"_


Además...su careto judaico ofrece una confianza extrema, sin fisuras.


----------



## NEKRO (23 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Luego de que algunos países europeos comenzaran a castigar la exhibición de letras que simbolizan la operación militar rusa.. Las fuerzas rusas ahora están escribiendo todas las letras del alfabeto en los vehículos.



Siempre quedará la *Ñ*


----------



## Silvia Charo (23 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Un off topic complementario: _*Blackwater. The Rise of the World's Most Powerful Mercenary Army*_, de Jeremy Scahill (2007).* Capítulo 12. Oleoductos y quimeras en el Caspio*.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Interesante lectura


----------



## Nefersen (23 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> *Korotchenko explicó cómo evitar el suministro de armas extranjeras a los nacionalistas en Ucrania*
> 22 de abril de 2022 20:08
> 
> 
> ...



Imaginad las fortunas que se estarán haciendo en Ucrania ahora mismo.

Te montas una "brigada" muy comprometida con la nación. Te suministran todo tipo de armas que valen decenas de millones de dólares. Las entregas a los comerciantes de armas a cambio de dinero y le dices a los otánicos que te las han apresado los rusos en un ataque preventivo. Venga una nueva remesa "por la libertad".


----------



## Renegato (23 Abr 2022)

stuka dijo:


> Ese tío se expresa como nuestro querido _PERRO_.
> 
> En serio. Se ha descubierto.



Y además en la foto tiene ese mismo toque maricón que todos le intuimos


----------



## pemebe (23 Abr 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Joderrrr, bendita ignorancia.
> 
> 
> Anexoaíses por producción de gas natural
> ...



El problema no es lo que produce. El problema es lo que consume.



Estados Unidos767,599,968,256​2020​Rusia467,500,007,424​2020​China238,599,995,392​2020​

Le sobran 100 bcm (muchos de ellos ya los tiene vendidos entre ellos a la UE).
La UE necesita 240 bcm ya que gasta unos 400 bcm (actualmente unos 160 se los proporciona Rusia).


----------



## JoséBatallas (23 Abr 2022)

Suban el audio



Vladimir Ilich Lenin os desea buenas noches y rojos sueños desde Krasnaya Presnya.


----------



## NPI (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (23 Abr 2022)

Russian BMP-3, BRM-1K, and another BMP with DNR fighters in Mariupol. 


























Avanzan los bravos guerreros, con determinación, puño de hierro y fuerza abrumadora. Ni un paso atrás.


----------



## golden graham (23 Abr 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Interesante que el imbécil se reconoce como "libertario"
> 
> Y su pedido como "libertario" es que Alemania deje de comercial libremente con quien se le de la gana .... muy libertario
> Y que los ejércitos de los estados hagan la guerra contra Rusia - No puedo imaginarme nada más antilbertario que un ejército que se financia con lo que los "libertarios" denuncian como un robo (los impuestos) e integrado por ciudadanos a los que se les niega el derecho a la libertad y a decidir si quieren participar libremente del mismo ejército (el caso de decenas de miles de ucranianos)
> ...



En occidente, la tierra de la libertad, democracia y los derechos humanos, un libertario y un comunista no se diferencian en nada. Es curioso


----------



## Sinjar (23 Abr 2022)

*Analista indica que crímenes de Bucha fueron perpetrados por ucranianos*
Un analista internacional norteamericano indicó que los civiles de Bucha fueron matados por ucranianos. Se trata de Scott Ritter, exinspector de la ONU en Irak


Analista indica que crímenes de Bucha fueron perpetrados por ucranianos


----------



## SPQR (23 Abr 2022)

CHF y Yuanes, mandan.



Bartleby dijo:


> Mirad a los sionistas. Ellos, en momentos de cambios mundiales, siempre suelen estar en equipo ganador. Curiosamente muestran neutralidad en el conflicto de ucrania, a pesar de que todos los que han sido sus aliados desde 1945 están en un bando y ahora por primera vez introduce el Yuan chino entre sus reservas de divisas y reduce los dólares. Atentos al movimiento que probablemente dice mucho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JoséBatallas (23 Abr 2022)

Las acciones de los países occidentales muestran su desprecio por los principios y normas que ellos mismos establecieron, que forman la base del modelo actual de globalización.


----------



## Sinjar (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## NEKRO (23 Abr 2022)

hikso dijo:


> Yo saldría cagando hostias de ahí. Los ucranianos conocen exactamente la posición de ese almacén. Lo van a bombardear seguro.



¿Has visto el almacén?, es un bunker soviético. Uno exactamente igual que el que destruyeron los rusos con el kinzhal, no es tan fácil destruirlo.


----------



## Salamandra (23 Abr 2022)

Efectos colaterales o, quizás, al ritmo de los tiempos:



https://www.jpost.com/business-and-innovation/banking-and-finance/article-704813



*Israel agrega RMB chino a las reservas del Banco Central por primera vez, recorta las tenencias de USD*


----------



## JoséBatallas (23 Abr 2022)

"La verdad es siempre revolucionaria". - Lenin (Vladímir Ilich Uliánov).


----------



## Don Meliton (23 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> ¿Quién se anima a indagar los inputs que aparecen en los documentos relativos a los biolabs publicados por las autoridades rusas?. Si alguien se anima que confirme y nos repartimos el trabajo. Hay tarea.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



A cuenta de los biolabs ucranianos, yo aun recuerdo el estallido de la crisis sanitaria en Ucrania de 2009 por una gripe porcina, tanto el estallido como la posterior campanya de vacunacion fueron calcos a pequenya escala de nuestro querido Covid.

Puede ser coincidencia, pero a tenor de todo lo que esta saliendo ahora en relacion al desarrollo de armas bacteorologicas en suelo ucraniano, no deja de ser una curiosa coincidencia.


----------



## Sinjar (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## NEKRO (23 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Mira como llora el hijo de puta para ver si asi le quitan las sanciones a su banco y recupera su dinero.


----------



## JoséBatallas (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (23 Abr 2022)

El bloqueo a Azovstal


----------



## Don Meliton (23 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Bueno, los cejijuntos dejan claro que pertenecen al bando satanista, bueno es saberlo.



Despues del papelon que estan jugando en esta crisis, hay que ser muy GILIPOLLAS para votar a estos lameculos del atlantismo usenyo.


----------



## Sinjar (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (23 Abr 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Decían que no lo tiene, si hace falta producir más, pues lo hacen. Alaska es muy grande...



Eso es lo extraño. El fracking, con el que obtienen petróleo y gas los estadounidenses, aparte de ser mas caro que el obtenido de posos, es muy dañino al medio ambiente ¿Porqué no recurren a Alaska? Algo hay que no publican.


----------



## Don Meliton (23 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Artillería de precisión ucrania desmilitariza tanques retardorrusos



Lo de usar para los videos de propaganda musica 80 farlopera es idea de Zerensky no?


----------



## JoséBatallas (23 Abr 2022)

Otro arsenal, salvo error distinto al gigantesco de esta mañana


----------



## Sinjar (23 Abr 2022)

Soldado ruso con un Malyuk de fabricación ucraniana. Buena catpura.


----------



## Sinjar (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (23 Abr 2022)

Lenin vuelve a Melitopol, Ucrania.


----------



## Oso Polar (23 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Me ha llevado horas cribar los informes, y redactarlos en un todo coherente. Gracias a foreros que han aportado contribuciones y me han ahorrado trabajo
> 
> EDITO: He corregido las erratas y he añadido algunas cosas más
> 
> ...



Esta claro que los moderados en el Kremlin perdieron y ahora van por el este del Dnieper y controlar la costa del mar negro, Ucrania va ser reducida a su mínima expresión.

Y recordar que es la segunda fase, no la última.


----------



## Sinjar (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Abu-Yunis (23 Abr 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Interesante que el imbécil se reconoce como "libertario"
> 
> Y su pedido como "libertario" es que Alemania deje de comercial libremente con quien se le de la gana .... muy libertario
> Y que los ejércitos de los estados hagan la guerra contra Rusia - No puedo imaginarme nada más antilbertario que un ejército que se financia con lo que los "libertarios" denuncian como un robo (los impuestos) e integrado por ciudadanos a los que se les niega el derecho a la libertad y a decidir si quieren participar libremente del mismo ejército (el caso de decenas de miles de ucranianos)
> ...



La guerra con criterios libertarios sería que empresarios contrataran mercenarios y formaran ejércitos privados, lo que en Ucrania ya se hace, pero todavía existe un ejército estatal, aunque no es la fuerza principal.


----------



## Oso Polar (23 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



Se nota a kilómetros la edición de los parches.


----------



## JoséBatallas (23 Abr 2022)

contenido explícito


----------



## JoséBatallas (23 Abr 2022)

Que alguien encierre al anciano de una vez por favor. Está senil no, lo siguiente.




Anteriores de hace solo días.






*“AMERIKA es una nación que se puede definir en una sola palabra…”*


----------



## amcxxl (23 Abr 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Lo de usar para los videos de propaganda musica 80 farlopera es idea de Zerensky no?



Zelensky es un gopnik


----------



## amcxxl (23 Abr 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> La guerra con criterios libertarios sería que empresarios contrataran mercenarios y formaran ejércitos privados, lo que en Ucrania ya se hace, pero todavía existe un ejército estatal, aunque no es la fuerza principal.



eso no son critedios libertarios, sino medievales por no decir nazis directamente, al fin y al cabo las SS eran un ejercito privado del partido nazi

ademas el movimiento libertario es el anarquista, no la extrema derecha yankee, esa gentuza se define algo asi como "libertariano" como si el intervencionismo yankee y los portaaviones para bombardear paises tuvieran algo que ver con la libertad de las personas



JoséBatallas dijo:


> Lenin vuelve a Melitopol, Ucrania.



Melitipol, Novorussia (despues de 30 años de infame ocupacion ucraniana)


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Abr 2022)

*GOLD Y CAMBIOS EN OTRAS CURRENCY

sercorimo ...*@sercorimo




4 hours ago









sercorimo ...


April Twenty Second =223 Global Currency Reset = 223 Expect The Unexpected = 223 Reptillian Bloodlines = 223 Xrp Marks The Spot =223 Its Showtime Folks = 223 Make Christmas Great A




anonup.com









Stay Safe = 96
Dont Panic = 96
Law Order = 96
Xrp Gold = 96
Geronimo = 96
Doomsday = 96 


 April Twenty Second =223
Global Currency Reset = 223
Expect The Unexpected = 223
Reptillian Bloodlines = 223
Xrp Marks The Spot =223
Its Showtime Folks = 223
Make Christmas Great Again = 223 (4/23 > Christmas Eve )
April Twenty Four = 223 ( 4/24 > Orthodox Easter < > Christmas)

Earth Day = 82
Armageddon = 82
Rainbow = 82
Banknote = 82
Lotto = 82
Portal = 82​








 ​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Abr 2022)

*ALA ZORRITAS DE LA OTAN*
*A EMPEZAR A BAILAR PARA TITO PUTIN*
*que teneis que sacar los Oro- Rublo *






A MENEAR ESE CULITO PARA CONSEGUIR EL ORITO PARA GAS 






BOOOOOOM!!! La UE autoriza el pago de gas ruso en rublos!!! JAJAJAJAJA


A pagar en rublos cerdos satanicos este amijo TE PREGUNTA SI LE PASAS LA LENGUA POR SUS COJONES SIBERIANOS COJE A PUTIN SOLO Y LO DEJA HECHO LONCHAS EN 3,2 1




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Abu-Yunis (23 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> eso no son critedios libertarios, sino medievales por no decir nazis directamente, al fin y al cabo las SS eran un ejercito privado del partido nazi
> 
> ademas el movimiento libertario es el anarquista, no la extrema derecha yankee, esa gentuza se define algo asi como "libertariano" como si el intervencionismo yankee y los portaaviones para bombardear paises tuvieran algo que ver con la libertad de las personas
> 
> ...



Si los mercenarios son contratados libremente en el mercado y sus salarios se establecen en función de la oferta y la demanda, es un ejército libertariano (los libertarios eran los de la CNT).


----------



## amcxxl (23 Abr 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Si los mercenarios son contratados libremente en el mercado y sus salarios se establecen en función de la oferta y la demanda, es un ejército libertariano (los libertarios eran los de la CNT).



un estado moderno tiene el monopolio de la violencia , los ejercitos de mercenarios son propios de la era feudal o anterior

un oiligarca actual es una version postmoderna de un señor feudal o incluso anterior cuando Cesar y sus congeneres reclutaban ejercitos privados de los impuestos privados que recaudaban en las provincias conquistadas teoricamente para el Senado y el Pueblo de Roma pero en la practica feudos particulares

de hecho las "empresas" "privadas" de mercenarios son en realidad tentaculos de los servicios de seguridad estatales para puentear el control parlamentario sobre las actividades de esos servicios estatales de seguridad

basicamente se "externalizo" la guerra para evitar tener que justidicar intervenciones de los ejercitos regulares en el tercer mundo


----------



## magufone (23 Abr 2022)

Mientras en Ucrania...
En fin, que la gente como es gilipollas, sigue sin verlo


----------



## Nefersen (23 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1034300
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1034299



El nombre del partido, una mierda.
El Logo, parece sacado de una colección gratuita que venga de regalo con el Windows 10. 
La capacidad de comunicación en medios oficiales: NULA.
La capacidad de comunicación en redes sociales: NULA. 

Y mira que estamos en el momento de la historia donde mayor cantidad de liberales hay en España, especialmente entre la juventud -educada en el socialismo alienante-.


----------



## magufone (23 Abr 2022)

Ahi los tienes...


----------



## magufone (23 Abr 2022)

Estan recuperando arsenales intactos...


----------



## Simo Hayha (23 Abr 2022)

Se ha abierto la veda del cochinorruso en el este de Ucrania y por lo que parece la temporada viene buena. Se están dando muchas monterías con muy buenos resultados.


----------



## Simo Hayha (23 Abr 2022)

Otro fuego """"""accidental"""""" en retardorrusia


----------



## juanmanuel (23 Abr 2022)

Don Luriio dijo:


> Y qué me dices de Canadá. Yo no estoy puesto en estos temas pero pinta que Canadá debe tener reservas inmensas de gas y petroleo. Por otro lado, políticamente son un apéndice de USA, como Bielorusia de Rusia.



Canada es un buen proveedor de lo que mas o menos eufemisticamente se llama hoy en dia "todo los liquidos de petroleo".
Distintos tipos de hidrocarburos que se extraigan y que se contabilizan como "equivalentes a barriles de petroloeo".
De Canada se contabilizan las arenas bituminosas, aunque no sean el equivalente al petroleo crudo.
En Venezuela se espera poder explotar, a traves de empresas extranjeras, logicamente, por cuestion de inversiones y tecnologia, el petroleo superpesado del Orinoco.
Por supuesto que el shale oil en USA.
El petroleo del pre-sal en Brasil, y seguramente otros.
Pero, lamentablemente todos los nuevos metodos de extraccion y los nuevos tipos de combustibles fosiles extraidos tienen muchos problemas.
O son muy caros de extraer, o tienen una TRE (tasa de retorno energetica) muy baja, o tienen cadenas de hidrocarburos muy cortas y encarecen mucho la produccion de combustibles pesados (Diesel, Diesel para navios, combustible para aviacion).
Inclusive se usa carbon para producir combustibles.
Todos estos esfuerzos son para tratar de compensar la lenta desaparicion del crude oil, petroleo crudo, que es la sangre que alimenta el modo de vida moderno.
Aunque, me parece que , lamentablemente, todos los esfuerzos van a fracasar.
Si alguno vio esas peliculas sobre el petroleo en California o principalmente en Texas se deben acordar de unos tipos muy rudos con metodos primitivos que hacian unos pozos no muy profundos y salia un monton de petroleo.
Eso no existe mas, en ningun lugar del mundo.
De ahora en adelante todo va a ser caro y dificil y escaso.
Exactamente lo contrario de lo que le dio impulso a el gran desarrollo del siglo 20. Energia barata y abundante.


----------



## Simo Hayha (23 Abr 2022)

Ayer explotó accidentalmente un puente en Kharkov con la mala suerte de que justo pasaba por encina un convoy de cochinorrusos. Una lástima


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (23 Abr 2022)

Sobre los biolabs en referencia a una de las series de documentos elaborados y publicados por el gobierno ruso.

```
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/oZqEBedov4SyWA/14.04.2022
```



Spoiler



*15.04.2022*

Firma Leonardo Del Grosso.

Actividades biológicas militares de los Estados Unidos en el territorio de Ucrania
*Actividades biológicas militares de los Estados Unidos en el territorio de Ucrania*


Spoiler



Lo que sigue es el informe de la *“Reunión informativa sobre los resultados del análisis de documentos relacionados con las actividades biológicas militares de los Estados Unidos en el territorio de Ucrania”*, del 14 de abril de 2022.

Documentos: 2022-04-14_брифинг_РХБЗ_документы

Una operación militar especial de las tropas rusas ha arrojado información adicional sobre las actividades militares y biológicas de EEUU en Ucrania, lo que confirma numerosas violaciones de la *Convención sobre Armas Biológicas*.

Sacando provecho de las lagunas existentes en el derecho internacional y de la falta de un mecanismo de verificación claro, la administración de EEUU ha desarrollado constantemente sus capacidades biológico-militares en varias regiones del mundo.

La Federación Rusa ha realizado esfuerzos continuos para establecer un mecanismo de verificación de la *CABT (Convención sobre la Prohibición del Desarrollo, la Producción y el Almacenamiento de Armas Bacteriológicas [Biológicas] y Toxínicas)*, pero esta iniciativa ha sido bloqueada constantemente por el Occidente Colectivo, liderado por los EEUU, desde 2001.

El Mecanismo de la Secretaría General de las Naciones Unidas para investigar la sospecha de uso de armas biológicas y toxínicas, así como el Protocolo de Ginebra de 1925 para la prohibición del uso de gases asfixiantes, venenosos u otros gases y métodos bacteriológicos de guerra y conflicto militar, no cubre la verificación de las actividades biológicas de los Estados Partes. La Organización para la Prohibición de las Armas Químicas, con sede en La Haya, tampoco tiene esa autoridad.








Anteriormente proporcionamos un mapa esquemático sobre la coordinación estadounidense de laboratorios biológicos e institutos de investigación en Ucrania.

Uno de sus elementos es el *Centro de Ciencia y Tecnología de Ucrania* (*STCU*, por sus siglas en inglés), una organización no pública que aparentemente no tiene nada que ver con el *Pentágono*.

El *Ministerio de Defensa ruso* ha logrado descubrir su papel en las actividades militares y biológicas de EEUU en Ucrania.

Según sus estatutos, el Centro de Ciencia y Tecnología de Ucrania es una organización intergubernamental internacional establecida para “…impedir la difusión de conocimientos y experiencia relacionados con las armas de destrucción masiva…”.

Su estatus legal está definido por el Acuerdo del 25 de octubre de 1993 entre los gobiernos de Ucrania, Canadá, Estados Unidos y Suecia y el Protocolo de Enmienda del 7 de julio de 1997.

El Centro de Ciencia y Tecnología de Ucrania tiene su sede en Kiev y oficinas regionales en Bakú (capital y ciudad más poblada de Azerbaiyán. Nota del traductor), Chisináu (capital y ciudad más poblada de Moldavia. Nota del traductor) y Tiflis (capital y ciudad más poblada de Georgia. Nota del traductor), así como en Járkov y Léopolis (importantes ciudades de Ucrania. Nota del Traductor).








Sin embargo, el *Centro de Expertos en Amenazas Químicas y Biológicas del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia* descubrió que la principal actividad del Centro de Ciencia y Tecnología de Ucrania (STCU, por sus siglas en inglés) es actuar como un centro de distribución de subvenciones para investigaciones de interés para el Pentágono, incluida la investigación de armas biológicas.








Solo en los últimos años, Washington ha gastado más de 350 millones de dólares en proyectos del Centro de Ciencia y Tecnología de Ucrania.

Los clientes y patrocinadores estadounidenses del Centro de Ciencia y Tecnología de Ucrania (STCU, por sus siglas en inglés) son el *Departamento de Estado* y el *Departamento de Defensa*. La financiación también se proporciona a través de la *Agencia de Protección Ambiental*, los *Departamentos de Agricultura*, *Salud* y *Energía* de EEUU.

Además, debe tenerse en cuenta el documento elaborado por los curadores del Centro de Ciencia y Tecnología de Ucrania (STCU), con fecha 11 de marzo de 2022, que subraya la verdadera naturaleza de esta organización. Señala, cita: “…ha habido una salida de expertos científicos en el desarrollo de medios de vectores y armamento avanzado que han trabajado para instituciones ucranianas, así como expertos en el desarrollo de armas biológicas, radiológicas, químicas y nucleares. Los profesionales mejor entrenados, con experiencia en trabajo con materiales y tecnologías de doble uso (entre 1.000 y 4.000 profesionales) se han encontrado en circunstancias profesionales y económicas desfavorables. Esto los hace vulnerables hacia la deserción a otros estados para participar en programas de desarrollo de ADM (Armas de Destrucción Masiva. Nota del traductor), sistemas de lanzamiento y otras armas…”.

Al usar tales palabras, Washington en realidad reconoce el trabajo de los expertos ucranianos en el campo del desarrollo de sistemas de vectores y uso de armas de destrucción masiva, y considera apropiado continuar su financiación.

Aquí están los nombres de los funcionarios que estuvieron involucrados en los programas biológico-militares.

El puesto de director ejecutivo del Centro de Ciencia y Tecnología de Ucrania (STCU, por sus siglas en inglés) lo ocupa *Michael Curtis Bjelajac*, ciudadano estadounidense. Nacido el 27 de agosto de 1968 en California, estudió en la Anderson University of Management de California. Tiene una maestría en finanzas internacionales y ha trabajado en Ucrania desde 1994.

El presidente, por la *Unión Europea*, de la junta del Centro de Ciencia y Tecnología de Ucrania (STCU), es *Eddie Arthur Maier*; el director, por EEUU, es *Phil Dolliff*, quien es el Subsecretario Adjunto de *Seguridad Internacional y Programas de No Proliferación de Armas de Destrucción Masiva* del Departamento de Estado.








Los documentos recibidos por el Ministerio de Defensa ruso confirman los vínculos del Centro de Ciencia y Tecnología de Ucrania (STCU) con el departamento militar de EEUU. La diapositiva muestra una recomendación formal del Departamento de Estado de EEUU que respalda la cooperación del Centro de Ciencia y Tecnología de Ucrania (STCU) con el contratista principal del Pentágono, *Black & Veach*. La correspondencia expresa la voluntad de *Matthew Webber*, vicepresidente de la compañía, de trabajar con el Centro de Ciencia y Tecnología de Ucrania (STCU) en la investigación biológica-militar en curso en Ucrania.

Entre 2014 y 2022, el Centro de Ciencia y Tecnología de Ucrania implementó quinientos proyectos de I+D (Investigación y Desarrollo. Nota del Traductor) en países postsoviéticos (Ucrania, Georgia, Moldavia y Azerbaiyán).

Los supervisores estadounidenses estaban principalmente interesados en investigaciones de doble uso, como el *proyecto 6166*, *“Desarrollo de Tecnologías para el Modelado, Evaluación y Predicción de los Efectos de Conflictos y Amenazas de Propagación de Armas de Destrucción Masiva”*, y el *proyecto 9601*, *“Transferencia hacia la Unión Europea de Tecnologías Ucranianas para la Producción de Materiales Complejos de Doble Uso”*.

Muchos de ellos están destinados al estudio de potenciales agentes de armas biológicas (*peste*, *tularemia*) y patógenos de importancia económica (*influenza aviar patógena*, *peste porcina africana*).

Los *proyectos P-364*, *444* y *781*, destinados a estudiar la propagación de patógenos peligrosos a través de insectos vectores, aves silvestres y murciélagos, fueron financiados por el Centro directamente en interés del departamento militar.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (23 Abr 2022)

Sobre los biolabs en referencia a una de las series de documentos elaborados y publicados por el gobierno ruso.

```
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/oZqEBedov4SyWA/14.04.2022
```



Spoiler



*15.04.2022*

Firma Leonardo Del Grosso.

Actividades biológicas militares de los Estados Unidos en el territorio de Ucrania
*Actividades biológicas militares de los Estados Unidos en el territorio de Ucrania*

Continuación.


Spoiler



Tenga en cuenta los documentos del *Proyecto 3007 “Seguimiento de la situación epidemiológica y ambiental con respecto a enfermedades peligrosas de origen acuático en Ucrania”*.

Durante el trabajo, especialistas ucranianos, supervisados por científicos estadounidenses, recolectaron sistemáticamente muestras de agua en varios de los principales ríos ucranianos, incluidos el Dnieper, el Danubio y el Dniéster, así como en el Canal del Norte de Crimea, para determinar la presencia de patógenos particularmente peligrosos, incluídos los patógenos del *cólera*, la *fiebre tifoidea*, la *hepatitis A y E*, y extraer conclusiones sobre su posible propagación a través del agua.

El proyecto evaluó las propiedades dañinas de las muestras seleccionadas y depositó las cepas en una colección y posteriormente las exportó a los EEUU.

Este es un mapa de los recursos hídricos de Ucrania. Su análisis muestra que los resultados de este trabajo pueden usarse para crear una situación biológica desfavorable no solo en la Federación Rusa, sino también en el Mar Negro y el Mar de Azov, así como en Europa del Este: Bielorrusia, Moldavia y Polonia.








Nuestra preocupación por las actividades de Washington en Ucrania se deriva del hecho de que, contrariamente a sus obligaciones internacionales, Estados Unidos ha mantenido normas en su legislación nacional que permiten trabajar en el campo de las armas biológicas.

La ratificación del Protocolo de Ginebra de 1925 por parte de Estados Unidos estuvo acompañada de una serie de reservas, una de las cuales permite el uso de armas químicas y toxínicas como represalia.

Bajo la *Ley Federal de Unidad y Cohesión contra el Terrorismo* de los Estados Unidos, se permite la investigación de armas biológicas con la aprobación del gobierno de los Estados Unidos. Los participantes en dicha investigación no son penalmente responsables por desarrollar tales armas.

Así, la administración estadounidense está implementando el principio de que el derecho interno tiene prioridad sobre el derecho internacional en esta área. La investigación más controvertida desde el punto de vista ético se lleva a cabo fuera de las jurisdicciones nacionales.

Así, durante la operación especial en Ucrania, se estableció que científicos estadounidenses de un *laboratorio en Merefa* (región de Járkov) estaban probando medicamentos biológicos potencialmente peligrosos en pacientes del *hospital psiquiátrico clínico regional N° 3 en Járkov*, entre 2019 y 2021.








Personas con trastornos mentales fueron seleccionadas para los experimentos sobre la base de su edad, nacionalidad y estado inmunitario. Se utilizaron formularios especiales para registrar los resultados del seguimiento de los pacientes durante las 24 horas. La información no se ingresó a la base de datos del hospital y el personal de la institución médica firmó un acuerdo de confidencialidad.

En enero de 2022, se cerró el laboratorio de Merefa y todo el equipo y los preparativos se trasladaron al oeste en Ucrania.

Hay varios testigos de estos experimentos inhumanos, cuyos nombres no podemos revelar por el bien de su seguridad.

Por último, en un informe anterior, describimos un dispositivo técnico para la entrega y aplicación de formulaciones biológicas que ha sido patentado en los EEUU.

Al mismo tiempo, se señaló que Ucrania había enviado una solicitud a la empresa fabricante sobre la posibilidad de equipar los *drones Bayraktar *con equipos de aerosol.

Es motivo de preocupación que el 9 de marzo, tres vehículos aéreos no tripulados equipados con contenedores de 30 litros y equipos para pulverizar formulaciones fueron detectados por unidades de reconocimiento rusas en la región de Jerson.








Según los informes, en enero de 2022, Ucrania compró más de 50 de estos dispositivos a través de organizaciones intermediarias, que pueden usarse para aplicar formulaciones biológicas y productos químicos tóxicos.

Seguimos analizando la evidencia de los crímenes cometidos por la administración estadounidense y el régimen de Kiev en Ucrania.






Algunos inputs más.


Spoiler



Otra serie de documentos.

```
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/GWeH18ux9aL17g
```

Sobre el *STCU*. Algunos datos que podemos obener de su página web.


Spoiler











SCIENCE & TECHNOLOGY CENTER IN UKRAINE
Who we are
STCU Governing Board


Spoiler











- *Eddie Maier *

- *Natalie Pauwels* (Stability and Peace - Global and Transregional Threats, Comisión Europea)

- *Sorin Popa* (Stability and Peace - Global and Transregional Threats, Comisión Europea)

- *Phil Dolliff* (International Security & Nonproliferation Programs, US Department of State)

- *Barbara Hall* (International Security & Nonproliferation Programs, *Cooperative Threat Reduction*, US Department of State)

- *Oleksiy Shkuratov* (Ministerio de Educación y Ciencia del gobierno de Ucrania)

- *Grigoriy Mozolevych* (Ministerio de Educación y Ciencia del gobierno de Ucrania)



Documentos sobre proyectos.

Board 53, via ZOOM and written procedure
List of Previous GBM’s
Project Documents & Forms
STCU Information
STCU Publications

Otros datos sobre personal y organización.

STCU Staff Phonebook
Organizational Chart

Oficinas en Baku, Kiev, Chisinau y Tbilisi.

Azerbaijan Information Office
STCU Headquarters in Kyiv
Moldovan Information Office
Georgia Information Office


----------



## Mabuse (23 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1034300
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1034299



Teniendo en cuenta que el "anarcocapitalismo" y el "libertarismo" son juegos de palabras parecidos al del nacional socialismo, no es de extrañar que compartan ideas, ideales y objetivos.


----------



## Simo Hayha (23 Abr 2022)

Cheheno intentando robar un coche. Está claro que los chechenos son la esperanza blanca de Europa, un lechado de virtudes.


----------



## Simo Hayha (23 Abr 2022)

Retardo checheno con moto robada, que puede salir mal


----------



## Mabuse (23 Abr 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> A cuenta de los biolabs ucranianos, yo aun recuerdo el estallido de la crisis sanitaria en Ucrania de 2009 por una gripe porcina, tanto el estallido como la posterior campanya de vacunacion fueron calcos a pequenya escala de nuestro querido Covid.
> 
> Puede ser coincidencia, pero a tenor de todo lo que esta saliendo ahora en relacion al desarrollo de armas bacteorologicas en suelo ucraniano, no deja de ser una curiosa coincidencia.



Y las epidemias de garrapatas con brucelosis y crimea congo que achacaron a las aves migratorias, curiosamente con pocos casos en los lugares de alta concentración de aves como el Estrecho de Gibraltar y Doñana.


----------



## Nefersen (23 Abr 2022)

Schliemann, el descubridor de Troya, se hizo rico vendiendo armas en la guerra de Crimea de 1853, cuando el Imperio Ruso y Grecia se enfrentaron a la liga del Imperio Otomano, Inglaterra, Francia y Cerdeña. 

Qué pena no dominar idiomas para hacerme rico emulándolo en esta nueva contienda imperial.


----------



## Mabuse (23 Abr 2022)

Son arteros e hijos de puta hasta hacer sangrar las encías del cabreo. Después de lo del Maine atacaron Santiago, pero dejaron que fuera España la que declarara la guerra tras el hundimiento de la flota para justificar su defensa en caso de que la aventura les saliera mal. Como no, la clase política española del bipartidismo hizo todo lo posible para perder la guerra, y les costó porque los yanquis eran incompetentes hasta el asombro. Imagínese la calaña que habría entre los oficiales de postín que Edgard Allan Poe removió Roma con Santiago para que le echaran cuanto antes de West Point, donde entró para poder casarse con su prima.


----------



## Salamandra (23 Abr 2022)

Recuerdo en los inicios de este hilo cuando se hablaba de las empresas de publicidad que se habían contratado para mejorar la idea del conflicto, vamos en lenguaje coloquial para vendernos la guerra para los europeos. No han hecho otra cosa que, animados por Zelenski y sus producciones literarias en escritos oficiales, devolver en espejo aquello de lo que se les acusaba desde Rusia.

¿Que pasó? pues que desde medios rusos nos contaban lo irrisorio del relato (Acuérdense del videojuego y la Griso) y entonces se dieron cuenta que se les iba a volver en contra así que llegaron a la censura. Entonces es cuando pudieron contarnos lo que querían.

¿Alguien se ha quejado debidamente de la censura? ¿alguien se ha quejado del español, del irlandes, del chileno y del norteamericano amordazados? Pues cuatro frikis de iternet, eso no crea opinión, así que ya han ganado.

Paralelamente con la publicidad tenemos a un montón de países de la UE repletos de antiguos nacis hoy redimidos. Entre los contendientes ¿Alguien se extraña que hoy batan palmas y sigan el relato?

Pero no es por ese motivo por lo que escalaremos o no el conflicto, ni porque mandamos armas y ponemos sanciones que nos llevan a la edad de piedra a paso militar. La causa de éso es otra cosa, si no es de lo que les acusa el bando que invade, es una tercera cosa que se gestó o estaba gestionándose desde el primer momento.

Sean biolaboratorios, armas nucleares, necesidad de decrecer o lo que quiera ser es una necesidad que se vislumbraba con miedo en ambos lados y los avalan desde los balbuceos del ministro de defensa en Rusia (que curiosamente sigue en el puesto) o las atropelladas sanciones y tonterías como las lamentables escenas que hemos visto en todos los parlamentos europeos con Zelenski.

El resto es mal "atrezo" fruto de la improvisación.

Ganas de escalar no tiene ninguno de los dos bandos pero tampoco ganas de acatar el devenir de la guerra con lo que ellos, todos, saben. Si Putin supo el valor de su información, si ese fue el detonante, su precio fue muy caro, de ahí las amenazas nucleares, pero para los derrotados también, retirada de tropas de todas las ex repúblicas.

Lo duro es que el fondo de pensiones de los noruegos se va a poner en manos del que hoy dirige la OTAN. Eso si pone los pelos como escarpias.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (23 Abr 2022)

Sobre los biolabs. Un apunte sobre el *STCU *y *Michael Curtis Bjelajac *o *Curtis "B. J." Bjelajac*.


Spoiler



https://ua.linkedin.com/in/curtis-b-j-bjelajac-787448
Curtis Bjelajac - CFO - Science and Technology Center in Ukraine

Un artículo de diciembre de 2010 en la publicación _Kyiv Post_ (página 22).

```
https://issuu.com/kyivpost/docs/kyivpost_all_03_12_2010
```



Spoiler


















Otro documento relativo a unas jornadas organizadas por el SCTU y el *Palladin Institute of Biochemistry*. No aparece nada relavante, pero ampliamos inputs, en este caso nombres del mundo de la biocosa en Ucrania y de colegas de otros países.

```
https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:AKYRPy7bqzoJ:www.bsseducation.com.ua/sites/default/files/Report%25203%2520Int_Met-Kyiv.pdf+&cd=27&hl=es&ct=clnk&gl=es
```



Spoiler



1. Prof. *Malcolm Dando*, *University of Bradford*, United Kingdom_. “Raising Awareness of Dual Use: A Case Study to the EU Human Brain
Project”_.

2. Prof. *Vladimir Zaviyalov*, *University of Turku*, Turku, Finland_. “Bioethics as a Barrier against the Dual Use of the Last Breakthrough Discoveries in Molecular Immunology and Microbiology”._

3. Dr. *Caitriona Saba*, *University of Sussex*, United Kingdom_. “Notes from a Classroom: Dual Use Awareness Rising”._

4. Prof. *Serhiy Komisarenko*, *National Academy of Sciences of Ukraine*, Kyiv, Ukraine. “_Biosafety and Biosecurity in Ukraine. Problems and Tasks_”.

5. Dr. *Galyna Gergalova*, *Ukrainian Biosafety Association*, Kyiv, Ukraine_. "Project P633 Education and Awareness-Raising in Ukraine"._

6. Dr. *Iaroslava Maksymovych*, *Ukrainian Biosafety Association*, Kyiv, Ukraine. “_Biosafety, Biosecurity and Bioethics: Educational Module”._

7. Dr. *Maksym Pogorielov*, *Sumy State University*, Sumy, Ukraine. "_P633: From Casual Meeting to Successful Cooperation and Awareness Rising”._

8. Dr. *Irina Kirpicheva*, *Lugans`k National Agrarian University*, Kharkiv, Ukraine. "_Basics of Biosafety, Bioethics and Ecoethics”._

9. Prof. *Tatiana Ascheulova*,* Kharkiv National Medical University*, Kharkiv, Ukraine_. "Experience of Teaching of Discipline ‘Basics of Bioethics and Biosafety’ "._

10. Dr. *Tetyana Tolokova*, *Ivan Horbachevsky Ternopil State Medical University*, Ternopil, Ukraine_. "On Teaching of Biosafety, Biosecurity and Bioethics Ivan Horbachevsky Ternopil State Medical University and Participation of Department of Medical Bioethics and Medical Ethics in Project P633 'Education and Awareness Rising"._

11. Dr. *Viktoriia Holubnycha*, *Sumy State University*, Sumy, Ukraine_. "Team Based Learning of Biosecurity and Biosafety". _

12. Dr. *Tetyana Melnyk*, *Cherkasy Bohdan Khmelnytsky National University*, Cherkasy, Ukraine_. “Implementation of Project P633 'Education and Awareness Rising in Ukraine' Results in Cherkasy Bohdan Khmelnytsky National University”._

13. Dr. *Denys Yanovych*, *Stepan Gzhytskyi National University of Veterinary Medicine and Biotechologies*, Lviv, Ukraine_. "Biosafety and Biosecurity Teaching in Stepan Gzhytskyj Lviv National University of Veterinary Medicine and Biotechnologies (2009-2016)"._

14. Prof. *Hanna Fotina*, *Sumy National Agrarian University*, Sumy, Ukraine_. "Basics of Biosafety, Bioethics and Veterinary Ecology in Sumy National Agrarian University"._

15. Dr. *Mykola Velichko*, *National Academy of Security Service of Ukraine*, Kyiv, Ukraine_. "Biological Security and Biological Defense in Ukraine"._

16. Dr. *Irina Koshova*, *State Establishment "Dnipropetrovs'k Medical Academy"*, Dnipro, Ukraine_. "Department of General and Clinical Pharmacy"._

17. Prof. *Iryna Kupnovytska*, *Ivano-Frankivsk National Medical University*, Ivano-Frankivsk, Ukraine_. "Proposals for Optimizing of Teaching of Biosafety in Universities"._

18. Prof. *Lyudmyla Pylypenko*, *Odesa National Academy of Food Technologies*, Odesa, Ukraine_. "Exogenous and Endogenous Risk Factors of Food"._

19. Prof. *Oleg Pokotylo*, *Ternopil Ivan Puluj National Technical University*, Ternopil, Ukraine_. "Features of Teaching on Biosafety and Bioethics in Ternopil Ivan Puluj National Technical University"._

20. Dr. *Antonina Reshetnyk*, *State Agrarian and engineering University in Podila*, Kamyanets Podolsky, Ukraine_. "Biosafety and Biosecurity in State Agrarian and Engineering University in Podila"._

21. Prof. *Tetyana Satarova*, *Oles Honchar*, *Dnipro National University*, Dnipro, Ukraine_. "Teaching on Biosafety and Bioethics in Oles Honchar Dnipro National University"._

22. Dr. *Dmytro Stepanskyi*, *State Establishment "Dnipropetrovs'k Medical Academy"*, Dnipro, Ukraine_. "Teaching on Educational Module 'Biosafety, Biosecurity and Bioethics' in State Establishment 'Dnipropetrovs'k Medical Academy". _

23. Prof. *Olena Fedota*, *Karazin Kharkiv National University*, Kharkiv, Ukraine_. "Biosecurity and Human Genetics"._

24. Prof. *Tatiana Fotina*, *Sumy National Agrarian University*, Sumy, Ukraine_. "Biosafety in Sumy National Agrarian University"._

25. Dr. *Iryna Furtat*, *National University "Kyiv-Mohyla Academy"*, Kyiv, Ukraine_. "Experience of teaching of "Bioethics and Biosafety of new technologies" at the Department of Biology of National University 'Kyiv-Mohyla Academy'"._

26. Dr. *Olha Shevchenko-Makarenko*, *State Establishment "Dnipropetrovs'k Medical Academy"*, Dnipro, Ukraine_. "Experience of Teaching on Biosafety and Biosecurity at the Department of Infectious Diseases of State Establishment 'Dnipropetrovs'k Medical Academy'"._

27. Dr. *Taras Shevchuk*, *Vinnitsa National Pirogov Memorial Medical University*, Vinnitsa, Ukraine_. "Features of teaching of Basics, Bioethics and Biosafety in Vinnitsa National Pirogov Memorial Medical University"._



Y una noticia de relleno relativa al SCTU y al ámbito de la tecnología nuclear.

*17.12.2021*

"_La US Trade and Development Agency (USTDA) anunció que apoyará a las autoridades ucranianas para evaluar la tecnología de reactores pequeños de NuScale, con miras a futuras exportaciones. Un análisis de brechas comparará la tecnología con el sistema regulatorio ucraniano para identificar problemas potenciales y hacer recomendaciones_".

Export support for NuScale to Ukraine : New Nuclear - World Nuclear News
*Export support for NuScale to Ukraine*


----------



## JoséBatallas (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (23 Abr 2022)

AZOVSTAL Mariupol (CCCP), 1974.


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (23 Abr 2022)

Me parece correcto el informe sobre la guerra en Ucrania en todas sus partes :


----------



## JoséBatallas (23 Abr 2022)

Nos llegan más fotografías de la escultura de la Abuela. Impresionante.


Sculpture of Ukrainian grandmother in a workshop in Voronezh.






























La historia de la ABUELA contada en imágenes [HEROINA de la Guerra de Ucrania] ACTUALIZACION!! YA ES OFICIAL: ABUELA ENCONTRADA


El suceso en cuestión registrado en video tuvo lugar en el Donbass, cuando una anciana salió con una bandera de la Unión Soviética al encuentro de personas en uniforme militar, creyendo que quienes habían llegado eran militares rusos. Sin embargo, resultaron ser militares ucranianos quienes...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## JoséBatallas (23 Abr 2022)

fotos random


----------



## keylargof (23 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Nos llegan más fotografías de la escultura de la Abuela. Impresionante.
> 
> 
> Sculpture of Ukrainian grandmother in a workshop in Voronezh.
> ...



Menuda puta mierda, pero que vamos a esperar de los boder line ruskis


----------



## keylargof (23 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> fotos random



Esto que es? Los Chunguitos cuando fueron a un paintball? Jojojojojo, pero no te da ni una pizca de vergüenza?


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (23 Abr 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> O sea, de un pueblo de 35 000 habitantes donde "Casi todos los residentes de Bucha con los que hablaron estos expertos denunciaron la muerte de uno de sus parientes, de vecinos o de otras personas" sólo han podido certificar la muerte violenta de 50 personas.
> O faltan datos o faltan muertos o falta noticia. Me pierdo algo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



En esos investigadores está metida una expresidenta de Chile, notable por su obsecuencia con los EEUU en todas sus movidas y golpes contra nuestros países, la bachelet.


----------



## ccartech (23 Abr 2022)

Video de la SSO ucraniana después de tender una emboscada a una columna militar rusa en el óblast de Kharkiv al destruir un puente mientras cruzaba. Recuperan equipos, incluida la ametralladora pesada del Tigr-M, antes de irse en una camioneta. https://t.me/KharkivPolitics/8335


----------



## ccartech (23 Abr 2022)

Kadyrov: Los guerreros ucranianos están tan desmoralizados que tan pronto como ven a un checheno, inmediatamente huyen. Muy a menudo, en tales situaciones, dejan valiosos obsequios por valor de varios millones de dólares a nuestros combatientes


----------



## cryfar74 (23 Abr 2022)

Yo creo fue un sabotaje y ése uno puede ser precisamente el culpable.

Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ccartech (23 Abr 2022)

Terminarán sus vidas allí no como héroes, sino como ratas”, el veterano de Alpha calificó la decisión de Putin de cancelar el asalto a Azovstal como absolutamente correcta y sugirió cuánto tiempo podría aguantar la gente de Azov en las catacumbas.


----------



## ccartech (23 Abr 2022)

a televisión estatal rusa tiene grandes esperanzas: "Los líderes de los países de la OTAN han afirmado que ninguno de sus asesores está allí. De repente, si se demuestra que esto es una mentira, Macron podría ser derrotado en su elección. Varios otros políticos podrían verse obligados a renunciar.”


----------



## apocalippsis (23 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



El verdadero rostro del lomo plateado.


----------



## Aurkitu (23 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Esto que es? Los Chunguitos cuando fueron a un paintball? Jojojojojo, pero no te da ni una pizca de vergüenza?



Los _chunguitos_ han dejado a los _élficos_ sin el mar de Azov, y espera que no hagan lo mismo con el mar negro. ¿Toca ahora el Jojojojojo?


----------



## Galizu_Ulf (23 Abr 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Un padre del Condado de Orange irá a Ucrania en busca de su hijo presuntamente secuestrado por su madre
> 
> 
> El hijo de César Quintana fue secuestrado por su mujer, que huyó a su país de origen, según la fiscalía.
> ...



Es el que enterraron los Rusos, Cesar Quintana se llamaba:


----------



## HurreKin (23 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> El verdadero rostro del lomo plateado.



Que cara de tonto se le queda al gorila rojo jajajaja me nutre


----------



## la mano negra (23 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Menuda puta mierda, pero que vamos a esperar de los boder line ruskis



Mierda es la que os meten a vosotros por la tele. No tenéis dignidad . No sabéis lo que es el respeto por los ancianos. No respetáis la memoria de los muertos.
Esa anciana puede levantar a Rusia entera . No sabéis con lo que estáis jugando. No sabéis lo que estáis despreciando. Otros , antes que vosotros ya cometieron el mismo error y lo pagaron con creces. Yo os insto a que recapacitéis sobre lo que estáis haciendo y a quien estáis prestando apoyo sin saber lo que estáis verdaderamente haciendo. Estáis arrastrando a Europa a su perdición . Rusia no es nuestra enemiga. Nuestros enemigos son otros y se esconden.


----------



## crocodile (23 Abr 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> O sea, de un pueblo de 35 000 habitantes donde "Casi todos los residentes de Bucha con los que hablaron estos expertos denunciaron la muerte de uno de sus parientes, de vecinos o de otras personas" sólo han podido certificar la muerte violenta de 50 personas.
> O faltan datos o faltan muertos o falta noticia. Me pierdo algo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Los muertos fueron llevados allí por los ASESINOS ukronazis, más claro el agua .


----------



## crocodile (23 Abr 2022)

stuka dijo:


> Exáctamente. Iba a editar para indicar que todos sus "libros", conferencias y nombrecitos de asociaciones y partidos...tienen el nombre de "libertad" en sus variadas formas.
> 
> 
> _"DIME DE LO QUE PRESUMES Y YE DIRÉ DE LO QUE CARECES"_
> ...



Menudo CRIMINAL.


----------



## ussser (23 Abr 2022)

Acabo de levantarme, me siento a beber un café frente a la tele, veo 24h, acaba de salir una noticia que hablaba de la noche de los libros en no se donde, la cámara enfoca un libro: los hombres de Putin.

XD


----------



## la mano negra (23 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Esto que es? Los Chunguitos cuando fueron a un paintball? Jojojojojo, pero no te da ni una pizca de vergüenza?



Esos son tíos con dos cojones , acostumbrados a bajar a la mina y a fundir acero en los altos hornos , en condiciones infernales . Tíos acostumbrados a fumar ducados y beber tinto peleón en tabernas rurales . No guerreros de pacotilla , con el uniforme lleno de pegatinas de tal o cual curso o pollada . A esos tíos no les hace falta lucir uniformes chulos ni parches de misión ninguna . Sus méritos los puedes leer directamente en su mirada . No les hace falta más.


----------



## amcxxl (23 Abr 2022)

Escriben que en este momento (anoche) hay una preparación de artillería absolutamente loca en la dirección de Nikolaev. Todo Kherson escucha cómo abren el corredor a Transnistria. 
Hay desánimo en el público ucraniano. 


Una poderosa explosión y fuego en Nikolaev después de un ataque con misiles. 


Completamente desnazificado y desmilitarizado otro nazi ucraniano.


La moldava apeló al Primer Ministro de Ucrania. 
Afirmaciones de que los refugiados ucranianos inundaron Moldavia con anuncios de citas: "¡Conoce a los chicos! Chicas de Ucrania: ¡bebida, tetas! ¡Todo para el espectáculo!"


Biden saluda por segunda vez al hombre invisible


----------



## MiguelLacano (23 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> a televisión estatal rusa tiene grandes esperanzas: "Los líderes de los países de la OTAN han afirmado que ninguno de sus asesores está allí. De repente, si se demuestra que esto es una mentira, Macron podría ser derrotado en su elección. Varios otros políticos podrían verse obligados a renunciar.”



Las elecciones son mañana y nada va a salir de Mariupol, ni ahora ni nunca. Lo que sí resalta es la falta a la palabra dada durante un conflicto, algo letal para la credibilidad, como ha hecho Rusia. No ha arrojado ninguna bomba determinante en el complejo industrial. La enésima cagada. Miles de soldados asediando sin tiempo definido un área que es mayor que la ciudadanía de Santander... pueden estar así meses.


----------



## Malevich (23 Abr 2022)

Desde la barra del bar y buchito de café apostaría a que si hay gran ofensiva inminente será por la costa a Nikolayev y Odessa.
Dombass me pinta más a guerra de posiciones y desgaste.


----------



## ussser (23 Abr 2022)

Parece que se ha aprobado la ley que obliga a las redes sociales a bloquear información falsa.

El Ministerio de la verdad extiende sus garras.


----------



## arriondas (23 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



Que repugnante todo. Cómo se nota que las consignas vienen desde arriba, como pasaba con la plandemia. La reacción frente a los que se salen de la narrativa oficial es la esperada; va desde la sorpresa al cabreo, desde la incredulidad a la indignación. Lo hemos visto durante estos últimos tres años.

Para lo que ha quedado el periodismo, aunque imagino que el cerdito de Ferreras dormirá tranquilo por las noches, ya que es un amoral de tomo y lomo.


----------



## arriondas (23 Abr 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Parece que se ha aprobado la ley que obliga a las redes sociales a bloquear información falsa.
> 
> El Ministerio de la verdad extiende sus garras.



Es decir, lo que las autoridades consideren "información falsa". No sólo para el tema de Ucrania, sino para todo lo demás.


----------



## Triyuga (23 Abr 2022)

¿ EEUU TENIA LABORATORIOS BIOLOGICOS EN UCRANIA ???

*Aves migratorias de destrucción masiva*





MK Bhadrakumar.- El Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU celebró un evento extraordinario el 6 de abril bajo la rúbrica Reunión de Fórmula Arria sobre Seguridad Biológica con respecto a las actividades biológicas en países como Ucrania. Como era de esperar, los representantes de EE. UU. y el Reino Unido no se presentaron en el evento y los medios de comunicación occidentales también bloquearon los procedimientos. Pero eso no resta valor al profundo significado de lo que ocurrió.
El punto culminante de las sesiones del Consejo de Seguridad, que duró más de dos horas, fue la revelación del general Igor Kirillov, jefe de las Fuerzas de Defensa Radiológica, Química y Biológica de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas, de que Washington está creando laboratorios biológicos en diferentes países y conectándolos a un sistema unificado. sistema.
Dijo que Estados Unidos ha gastado más de 5.000 millones de dólares en programas biológicos militares desde 2005 y detalló que solo en los territorios fronterizos con Rusia y China, se han modernizado unas 60 instalaciones durante este período. La red ucraniana de laboratorios está diseñada para realizar investigaciones y monitorear la situación biológica y consta de 30 instalaciones en 14 lugares poblados.
Los materiales altamente sensibles de los laboratorios biológicos ucranianos se exportaron a los EE. UU. a principios de febrero, justo antes de que comenzara la operación especial rusa, y se ordenó la destrucción del resto para que no cayera en manos rusas. Pero el encubrimiento solo tuvo un éxito parcial. De hecho, Rusia está en posesión de pruebas altamente incriminatorias.
Anteriormente también, Rusia había publicado una serie de documentos relacionados con las actividades militares biológicas del Pentágono, que apuntaban hacia un proyecto mundial para establecer laboratorios biológicos en países rivales con el objetivo de desarrollar armas virales dirigidas contra esos países.
Las actas de la conferencia del Consejo de Seguridad del 6 de abril son de dominio público y *accesibles* .
Rusia ha hecho acusaciones específicas, señalando con el dedo a:
– financiación del Pentágono para los laboratorios biológicos en Ucrania;
-Ubicación de estos laboratorios biológicos (no solo en Ucrania sino en 36 países de todo el mundo);
-Enfermedades y epidemias sobre las que se está investigando, centrándose en los medios para su liberación, los países donde se están probando (incluso sin el conocimiento de los gobiernos de estos países); y por supuesto,
-Experimentos relacionados con el coronavirus (y los murciélagos utilizados para transmitir este virus).
Sin embargo, EE. UU. hasta ahora se ha negado rotundamente a aceptar cualquier supervisión y verificación de tales pruebas incriminatorias y ha obstruido la demanda de un mecanismo de verificación. Es poco probable que EE. UU. permita un proceso de verificación internacional que tenga el potencial de exponerlo como perpetrador de crímenes contra la humanidad, aunque existen marcos apropiados, incluida la Convención de Armas Biológicas (BWC) y la ONU, para escuchar las aclaraciones de el país en cuestión de manera justa e imparcial.
Un “descubrimiento” alucinante con el que se toparon las fuerzas rusas en Ucrania es el uso de pájaros numerados por parte de los laboratorios financiados por el Pentágono. Esto casi sale de la ciencia ficción y Sir Alfred Hitchcock podría haber hecho una película épica donde el engaño se mezcla con la inocencia y la crueldad del hombre con la naturaleza se vuelve insoportablemente grotesca. El proyecto funciona así:
Para empezar, el Pentágono accede a los datos científicos disponibles con ambientalistas y zoólogos tras estudiar la migración de las aves y observarlas a lo largo de las estaciones, relacionando el camino que estas aves siguen cada año en su viaje estacional de un país a otro e incluso de un continente a otro.
A partir de estos datos se capturan grupos de aves migratorias, se digitalizan y se les adhieren cápsulas de gérmenes que portan un chip para ser controlados a través de computadoras. Luego, las aves son liberadas a la bandada de aves migratorias en aquellos países objetivo hacia los cuales la inteligencia estadounidense tiene intenciones malévolas.
Por supuesto, estas aves migratorias viajan grandes distancias. Se sabe que el albatros errante, por ejemplo, migra al menos 8500 km hacia el este a través del Pacífico Sur hasta la costa de América del Sur, y muchos albatros tímidos migran hacia el oeste a través del Océano Índico hasta la costa de Sudáfrica.
Durante el largo vuelo de las aves que han sido digitalizadas en los biolaboratorios del Pentágono, su movimiento es monitoreado paso a paso por medio de satélites y se determinan las ubicaciones exactas. La idea es que si la Administración Biden (o la CIA) tiene el requisito de infligir daño, por ejemplo, a Rusia o China (o India), el chip se destruye cuando el pájaro está en sus cielos.
En pocas palabras, mata al pájaro portador de la epidemia. Tristemente, mi mente vuelve a la novela del autor estadounidense Harper Lee Matar a un ruiseñor , la inquietante historia de la inocencia destruida por el mal.
Para volver a la realidad, una vez que se mata al pájaro “digitalizado” y se libera la cápsula de gérmenes que porta, la enfermedad se propaga en el país “X” o “Y”. Se convierte en un método altamente rentable de dañar a un país enemigo sin necesidad de guerra, golpe de estado o revolución de color.
Los rusos han hecho la impactante afirmación de que en realidad están en posesión de tales aves migratorias digitalizadas en los laboratorios biológicos del Pentágono.
El derecho internacional prohíbe expresamente la numeración de las aves migratorias porque surcan libremente el cielo azul y el aire de otros países. Al suministrarles gérmenes, estas aves se convierten en armas de destrucción masiva. ¡Qué ingenio humano! Pero Estados Unidos disfruta de total inmunidad frente al derecho internacional.
La conclusión es que solo la inteligencia de los EE. UU., y el presidente Biden, tal vez, si recuerda, sabrían dónde todos los humanos han sido infectados en lo que va de siglo por las Aves de Destrucción Masiva. ¿Fue el ébola que devastó África un caso de prueba y un precursor de lo que vendría?
¿Qué pasa con Covid-19, que se sabe que se originó en laboratorios financiados que fueron administrados por los EE. UU.? Es muy probable que EE. UU. haya utilizado aves migratorias para matar a ciudadanos chinos. Claramente, Estados Unidos, en su desesperación por revertir su declive global, está haciendo todo lo posible para restaurar su hegemonía en un orden mundial que avanza inexorablemente hacia la multipolaridad.










Aves migratorias de destrucción masiva







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## Mitrofán (23 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Un imbécil proclamando a gritos su belicismo y deseando que estalle la III guerra mundial, porque ésta vez su imperialista OTAN no atacaría a una Libia o una Yugoslavia sin capacidad de respuesta...
> 
> El problema que tienen los jefes de éste tonto es que al cargarse los estados nacionales se han cargado de paso los ejércitos nacionales sustituyendolos por ejércitos de mercenarios que en una hipotética guerra contra Rusia no servirían para nada a poco que se alargue. En la antigüedad Roma tenía un ejército de verdad reclutado entre el pueblo y con la moral del que lucha por su patria... mientras que Cartago sólo tenía mercenarios y todo el mundo sabe quien ganó...



un belicista proclamando a gritos su imbecilidad...


----------



## mazuste (23 Abr 2022)

Elegir cercar,en vez de hacer el asalto al centro metalúrgico de Azovstal en Mariupol, 
con acertada inteligencia Rusia ha evitado un incidente del estilo "Iwo Jima": aquella 
isla japonesa repleta de túneles y catacumbas que fue una carnicería para los militares
de EEUU en 1945.


----------



## capitán almeida (23 Abr 2022)

Parece que les están dando duro en Nikolaev, deebe ser que la ofensiva para recuperar Jersón no pita.
Kim calienta que sales....


----------



## raptors (23 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Un imbécil proclamando a gritos su belicismo y deseando que estalle la III guerra mundial, porque ésta vez su imperialista OTAN no atacaría a una Libia o una Yugoslavia sin capacidad de respuesta...
> 
> El problema que tienen los jefes de éste tonto es que al cargarse los estados nacionales se han cargado de paso los ejércitos nacionales sustituyendolos por ejércitos de mercenarios que en una hipotética guerra contra Rusia no servirían para nada a poco que se alargue. En la antigüedad Roma tenía un ejército de verdad reclutado entre el pueblo y con la moral del que lucha por su patria... mientras que Cartago sólo tenía mercenarios y todo el mundo sabe quien ganó...



*cartago...??* con su general aníbal en la batalla de cannas..!!??


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

Mariupol, el frente militar y el frente informativo


La situación en Mariupol sigue siendo el principal aspecto informativo de la situación en Ucrania en un momento de transición en el que no hay una gran ofensiva rusa sobre Donbass sino que, pese a …




slavyangrad.es











Mariupol, el frente militar y el frente informativo


23/04/2022


La situación en Mariupol sigue siendo el principal aspecto informativo de la situación en Ucrania en un momento de transición en el que no hay una gran ofensiva rusa sobre Donbass sino que, pese a que los ataques han comenzado, no se han producido aún grandes batallas por los principales puntos de la zona: Slavyansk, Kramatorsk, Lisichansk, Severodonetsk, Avdeevka o Marinka. Rusia ha consolidado sus posiciones en la zona de Izium y desde el norte y el este se acerca a Krasny Lyman y Slavyansk, donde comenzó la guerra en 2014.

Sin embargo, sin grandes victorias que convertir en argumento informativo, la cuestión de Mariupol sigue dominando la agenda. En una reunión con el ministro de Defensa, Sergey Shoigu, las autoridades rusas quisieron certificar lo que ya habían trasladado en sus reportajes los periodistas que se encuentran sobre el terreno: las tropas rusas y de la RPD han acabado con la resistencia ucraniana y controlan ya toda la ciudad y la resistencia organizada ucraniana se limita a la fábrica Azovstal. Ahí permanece sitiado desde hace semanas un número indeterminado de soldados de diversas unidades del Ejército Ucraniano y del regimiento Azov, liderados por el héroe de Ucrania Denis Prokopenko y el cada vez más mediático Svyatoslav Palamar, _Kalina_.

Contra las palabras de Vladimir Putin, que declaró la ciudad liberada del control ucraniano, Joe Biden calificó de “cuestionable” esa afirmación. Al igual que Volodymyr Zelensky, el presidente estadounidense continúa explotando esa presencia ucraniana en Azovstal para mantener la ficción de una resistencia ucraniana y negar la derrota de Ucrania en esta batalla, por el momento la más cruenta y destructiva de esta fase de la guerra.

Victoria pírrica, como la han calificado algunos medios, o declaración prematura, la realidad es que desde hace semanas la resistencia organizada de las unidades ucranianas de ha reducido paulatinamente primero a tres focos -el distrito portuario, la zona de la fábrica Illich y Azovstal- para finalmente, tras el intento de huida de la 36ª Brigada, limitarse a la enorme acería propiedad de Rinat Ajmetov. Prueba evidente de esa realidad, negada por las autoridades ucranianas y repetida por las prensa occidental, con una presencia más que escasa en esta zona del frente, han sido las declaraciones enviadas por los propios militares ucranianos, utilizadas y dosificadas para crear un determinado relato informativo y justificar una nueva crisis.

Tras más de dos semanas de ausencia de negociaciones entre Rusia y Ucrania -unas negociaciones inviables en las que las contradicciones son insalvables a día de hoy-, el presidente Zelensky afirmaba primero que la destrucción de los _defensores de Mariupol_ supondría una línea roja que rompería toda negociación con Moscú. Era el inicio de una reescritura del relato informativo alrededor de Mariupol, que ha continuado a lo largo de toda la semana.

El pasado lunes, los canales oficiales del regimiento Azov publicaban una declaración de su comandante Denis Prokopenko, nombrado por Zelensky héroe de Ucrania en los primeros días de la intervención rusa, en la que afirmaba que se encontraban refugiados junto a los soldados ucranianos miles de civiles de Mariupol. En realidad, este uso de unos civiles a los que ni siquiera se había mencionado hasta entonces había comenzado ya días antes. Diversos medios, todos ellos informando a partir de fuentes ucranianas como el alcalde de Mariupol, que abandonó la ciudad en los primeros días de la batalla, hablaban ya de la resistencia de militares y civiles ucranianos. Frente a las propuestas rusas de abrir corredores para permitir la rendición de los soldados atrincherados sin posibilidad de ser rescatados en la acería Azovstal, propuesta varias veces rechazada, la prensa comenzaba a afirmar que “población no se rinde”. Frente a los miles de civiles que mencionaba Prokopenko, el comandante de la 36ª Brigada mencionaba dos días después a varios cientos, lo causa serias dudas de la veracidad de ambas declaraciones.

Sin embargo, es probable que la posible presencia de civiles en Azovstal y en sus alrededores -más de un centenar de civiles pudieron ser evacuados por las tropas rusas y republicanas de los edificios residenciales adyacentes a Azovstal- haya sido uno de los motivos para el cambio de estrategia rusa en esta zona. Frente a las dos posibilidades de toma de la fábrica que se manejaban hasta ahora -la del uso de bombarderos estratégicos que ya habían hecho acto de presencia en la zona y que serían capaces de destruir los búnkeres subterráneos a costa de la destrucción completa de unas infraestructuras clave para la economía de la zona y la del asalto final a costa de un gran número de bajas-, el presidente ruso optó por una tercera y más conservadora estrategia. Contra los planes de Shoigu de una operación de asalto que en parte había comenzado y que habría de durar tres o cuatro días, Vladimir Putin dio la orden de cancelar dicha operación. Con el objetivo de salvar las vidas de los soldados, el presidente ruso ordenó sitiar las instalaciones para “que no vuele una sola mosca”, una orden que ya ha tenido implicaciones militares y políticas. Unidades de la RPD y de la Guardia Nacional Rusa preparadas para el asalto han sido ya trasladadas a otras zonas del frente.

En términos políticos, el mantenimiento de este foco de resistencia -completamente controlado y sin posibilidad de ser rescatado por Ucrania pese a las declaraciones de Zelensky y Arestovich que intentan dar a entender que esa posibilidad existe-, supone perpetuar momentáneamente la idea de resistencia ucraniana. Zelensky y su equipo, preparados para convertir en una victoria todos los escenarios posibles, han clamado victoria al haber “salvado” a sus defensores, aún sitiados y sin posibilidades de recibir siquiera víveres, por lo que sus opciones de supervivencia pasan por la rendición o la negociación. Esa es la vía que trata de imponer el presidente ucraniano, que exige que se abra un corredor humanitario para soldados y civiles. Esa opción, la de deponer las armas a cambio de salvar la vida y tener acceso a territorio ucraniano, ya fue planteada por la parte rusa hace varias semanas. Con Mariupol sitiado, era ya evidente que Ucrania no podría rescatar a esas tropas. La oferta, inicialmente limitada al ejército regular, fue posteriormente ampliada también al regimiento Azov, pero fue rechazada por Ucrania.

De la misma forma que la destrucción de Azovstal y la muerte de sus _defensores_ habría sido utilizada para realizar una declaración política -confirmar la guerra hasta el final, algo que Ucrania y sus socios han decidido ya, al margen de cuál sea el destino del regimiento Azov y los remanentes del Ejército Ucraniano sitiados en Mariupol-, Zelensky continuará utilizando a esas tropas como argumento tanto para exigir a sus socios más armamento como para mantener la ficción informativa de una feroz resistencia contra el enemigo. Y exigiendo ahora ese corredor rechazado hace semanas para lograr la liberación de sus _defensores _de Mariupol, el equipo gobernante en Ucrania busca una imagen épica con la que engrandecer aún más su nutrida lista de victorias en el frente informativo, tan importante como el frente militar.


----------



## mazuste (23 Abr 2022)

Esto es del telegram de Rybar, que abriría la lata europea en el conflicto:

*"Según nuestras fuentes, las Fuerzas Armadas polacas han comenzado a crear una fuerza de ataque
en el territorio de Rumanía. En un futuro próximo, planean llevar un contingente consolidado al territorio
de Moldavia bajo un pretexto plausible (operación de mantenimiento de la paz / operación humanitaria / 
petición oficial del gobierno, etc.).*
_*
Una de las opciones para el desarrollo del plan de los dirigentes polacos es la creación de una cabeza 
de puente avanzada en el territorio de Moldavia para la captura operativa de Transnistria y la introducción 
de un "contingente de mantenimiento de la paz" en el territorio de la región de Odesa.
*_
*Tales planes se han gestado durante mucho tiempo, pero en relación con el anuncio de los objetivos 
de la segunda fase de la operación militar especial de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF, se decidió forzarlos".*


----------



## Mitrofán (23 Abr 2022)

los mundos linux y el mundo windows han cambiado mucho durante los últimos quince años... el artículo está completamente superado 

el original de pobrecito hablador publicado en septiembre de 2007. una eternidad en cualquier aspecto.




__





El origen de todo


Aunque me gusta mucho Linux y el software libre, creo que todos debemos aceptar la realidad. En esta época ya no importa si sale KDE XP o G...




la-aplastante-realidad.blogspot.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Abr 2022)

No doy crédito a que la gente no sea consciente de que estamos en guerra con Rusia.

Pedro Sánchez nos ha metido en una guerra ni más ni menos que con Rusia que está fuera de control.

Por lo tanto pueden hacer lo que les da la gana para contraatacar.

Las armas que envía España no son para vacunar a los rusos sino para destriparles, parece que eso no se entiende bien


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (23 Abr 2022)

Cambia mucho de los 450 muertos y 50 supervivientes. Alguna opinión por aqui?


----------



## Impresionante (23 Abr 2022)

CNN. Boris Johnson admite 'posibilidad realista' de que Rusia pueda ganar la guerra en Ucrania, y que puede durar hasta finales de 2023


----------



## Egam (23 Abr 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Efectos colaterales o, quizás, al ritmo de los tiempos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que sí que ha recortado son las reservas de euros a la mitad


----------



## petroglifo (23 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Yo cada día veo menos posible que el putinismo sobreviva a esta guerra, la verdad.



Para desgracia de los rusos, Putin no es inmortal y el proximo presidente de la federacion, podria ser otro Yeltsin


----------



## petroglifo (23 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No creo yo que la UE se vaya a comer 20 millones de refugiados, antes estalla la IIIGM.



La UE tiene sus limitaciones, en algun momento se cerraran las fronteras y se hara frente a los EEUU, pero el desenlace del conflicto puede llevarnos a cualquier situacion


----------



## Salamandra (23 Abr 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Un padre del Condado de Orange irá a Ucrania en busca de su hijo presuntamente secuestrado por su madre
> 
> 
> El hijo de César Quintana fue secuestrado por su mujer, que huyó a su país de origen, según la fiscalía.
> ...



¿Lavado de cara?


----------



## petroglifo (23 Abr 2022)

Muchas de esas galerias estaran inundadas, por falta de achique, al carecer de fluido electrico y vivir en unas alcantarillas con un 100% de humedad ambiente, eso es insoportable, algunos prisioneros hablaban de fuentes subterraneas, beben el agua del mar que se filtra entre la tierra y el cemento.


----------



## mazuste (23 Abr 2022)

Es surrealista que la máxima autoridad del FMI diga que no era su intención, que no era el objetivo.
en manos de que tipo de gente está el mundo...


Vídeo, entrevista con el director del FMI:

* "No pensamos en las consecuencias cuando imprimimos mucho dinero": jefa del FMI*

_*✔ la directora del FMI, kristalina Georgieva, Admite que no pensaron en lo que la impresión
masiva de dinero podría llevar, por ejemplo, la brecha en el bienestar de la sociedad y la inflación;

✔ ""Imprimimos demasiado dinero y no pensamos en las consecuencias imprevistas. *_
*Nos comportamos como niños de 8 años jugando al fútbol, persiguiendo la pelota"*
t.me/denazi_UA/7632


----------



## Impresionante (23 Abr 2022)

NWO hasta para mear

. Biden dice que todos los vehículos del Ejército de EE.UU. van a ser "respetuosos con el clima"


----------



## chemarin (23 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> es mercancia averiada en mi opinion
> 
> el primer video viene a decir que el verdadero objetivo de rusia en el conflicto es hacerse con toda ucrania, para luego seguir con polonia, moldavia y los paises balticos, y a partir de ahi extenderse todo lo que pueda, todo por temas estrategicos de como esta conformado el terreno y las llanura y los montes carpatos, y batallitas de soldaditos de plomo, y que Rusia sigue unas doctrinas sobre las teorias de nosequien, y que quiere y necesita ser la potencia dominante en el mundo, un delirio del youtuber que acaba diciendo que le deis likes o le doneis si apoyais su independencia informativa
> 
> ...



Hay algún otro youtuber que también se dedica a hacer vídeos sobre Putin con muchísima información que no es pública, de lo que se concluye inmediatamente que o se lo están inventando o tienen alguna otra fuente (¿en servicios secretos, OTAN o similares?) que les va dando datos reales o inventados. Esta es la cuestión, la proliferación de actores en el mundillo de la comunicación incrementa el número de mensajes imposibles de contrastar.


----------



## petroglifo (23 Abr 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> El problema no es este foro, que no lee Putin. Sino en la Duma y los medios de comunicación rusos que están pidiendo a gritos escalar....
> 
> Ahora mismo Putin solo tiene como opción si no avanza con la situación actual, escalar. Nada más sería aceptable en Rusia. La cosa ha ido muy lejos y cualquier sentimiento de hermandad con Ucrania, que lo había y mucho antes de la guerra, ha desaparecido casi por completo



Igor Girkin "Strelkov" lo ha dicho clarisimo, es una guerra entre rusos, una guerra civil fomentada y apoyada por occidente mas concretamente por los EEUU, Rusia no puede arrasar con todo, los ucranianos son los votantes rusos de las proximas elecciones, Putin cuando termine la guerra, *perdera las elecciones generales como le paso a Winston Churchil









Igor Girkin - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




*


----------



## Impresionante (23 Abr 2022)

*Rusia hace otra oferta a las fuerzas ucranianas sitiadas
Los combatientes pueden salir de la planta siderúrgica de Mariupol en cualquier momento sin armas ni municiones, dice Moscú*

Las tropas ucranianas y los miembros del batallón neonazi Azov, que permanecen en la planta siderúrgica Azovstal rodeada en Mariupol, aún pueden rendirse al ejército ruso, explicó el viernes el Ministerio de Defensa.

Un día antes, Moscú anunció la captura de Mariupol, y el presidente Vladimir Putin suspendió el asalto a Azovstal, que sigue siendo el último reducto de las fuerzas ucranianas en la estratégica ciudad portuaria. Las tropas rusas deberían “sellar el área para que una mosca no pueda pasar”, ordenó en cambio.

En su nueva declaración, el Ministerio de Defensa señaló que la oferta de entrega para quienes se encontraban dentro de la instalación se mantuvo.* “En cualquier momento, Rusia está lista para introducir un alto el fuego y anunciar una pausa humanitaria para organizar la evacuación de civiles (si es que realmente están en las estructuras subterráneas de la planta siderúrgica) y tropas de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas y nacionalistas. batallones.”*

El comandante de la infantería de marina ucraniana, escondido en la planta, había afirmado anteriormente que "cientos" de civiles estaban atrapados en las instalaciones. *No me explicó por qué la gente decidiría voluntariamente esconderse junto con las tropas ucranianas, que estaban siendo atacadas por las fuerzas rusas.*

Los combatientes ucranianos y los mercenarios extranjeros solo necesitan izar banderas blancas a lo largo del perímetro de Azovstal para poder rendirse. “Esta oferta humanitaria de Rusia permanece vigente las 24 horas del día, los 7 días de la semana”, según el comunicado.

Se garantiza que se salvarán sus vidas y también se les brindará asistencia médica, al igual que otros combatientes, que optaron por dejar de resistir antes, insistió la parte rusa.

Según el ministerio, los corredores humanitarios, organizados por las fuerzas rusas en Mariupol, han permitido la evacuación de 143.631 civiles ucranianos, 341 ciudadanos extranjeros y 1.844 militares ucranianos.

Esas cifras son una prueba más de que las afirmaciones de Ucrania y Occidente de que Rusia está obstaculizando la evacuación de civiles o se resiste a proporcionar las condiciones necesarias para que los combatientes se rindan son absolutamente infundadas, agregó.

Los 2.000 combatientes, según las estimaciones de Rusia, que se refugian en la acería de Azovstal han tenido varias oportunidades de deponer las armas en los últimos días, pero se han abstenido de aprovecharlas.

Las comunicaciones interceptadas de la planta siderúrgica sugieren que las tropas ucranianas y los combatientes del batallón nacionalista tienen escasez de alimentos y agua y están ansiosos por rendirse, pero no pueden hacerlo sin una orden de Kiev por temor a ser sometidos a un consejo de guerra.


----------



## petroglifo (23 Abr 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> vamos que el isabel se va a ir al fondo del mar. Ya tenemos causus belli otan



No se han cargado a Pedrito en territorio ucraniano (Presidente anodino, pero de un pais lo suficientemente importante, como para demostrar que van a por todo), no creo que hundan el Ysabel en el puerto polaco de Gdansk


----------



## Bocanegra (23 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Es surrealista que la máxima autoridad del FMI diga que no era su intención, que no era el objetivo.
> en manos de que tipo de gente está el mundo...
> 
> 
> ...



y mientras tanto las redes haciendo memes de Andy y Lucas, en fin...


----------



## coscorron (23 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Biden saluda por segunda vez al hombre invisible



No tienen piedad .. Que manden a ese hombre a descansar al asilo ya de una vez.


----------



## Arraki (23 Abr 2022)

Buenos días


----------



## bubibartra (23 Abr 2022)

petroglifo dijo:


> Igor Girkin "Strelkov" lo ha dicho clarisimo, es una guerra entre rusos, una guerra civil fomentada y apoyada por occidente mas concretamente por los EEUU, Rusia no puede arrasar con todo, los ucranianos son los votantes rusos de las proximas elecciones, Putin cuando termine la guerra, *perdera las elecciones generales como le paso a Winston Churchil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O sea que los nuevos 15 millones de ucranianos cambiarán lo que votan el 75% delos 150 millones de rusos.

El Girkin es de letras supongo
.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (23 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Buenos días



Ya solo falta que enviemos a nuestros jueces a investigar la corrupción en Ucrania.......¡¡pa´ mear y no echar gota!!.


----------



## ATDTn (23 Abr 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Parece que se ha aprobado la ley que obliga a las redes sociales a bloquear información falsa.
> 
> El Ministerio de la verdad extiende sus garras.



Ostia, como en Rusia.
Qué libre todo


----------



## Bishop (23 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es muy mala noticia, porque en esto de la forma de los estados es mejor lo malo conocido que lo bueno por conocer. Todas las "democracias" europeas son copias de la norteamericana, conforme China vaya escalando posiciones en la economía global es de esperar que cada vez más países copien su modelo con el objetivo de ser mejores que ellos, eso es: *Carnet de ciudadano por puntos, gobierno totalitario*, proteccionismo y globalismo a la vez (en realidad esto es el secreto del éxito: vender globalismo fronteras afuera y proteccionismo fronteras para adentro), militarismo, nuclearización. Vamos, que el Mundo está condenado a un apocalipsis nuclear. Mal para vuestros hijos o nietos, para nosotros la única esperanza es morir de viejos antes de que eso ocurra.



Aquí (Europa) hemos hecho muchos avances en esa materia. Ciertas cositas que han empezado a asomar la patita con el tema covid hacen presagiar algo nada bueno. A ver si en ese aspecto, en breve, les vamos a adelantar por la derecha y arrancándoles las pegatinas.


----------



## Arraki (23 Abr 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> vamos que el isabel se va a ir al fondo del mar. Ya tenemos causus belli otan



Habla de Ucrania.

Por lo que yo entiendo en el momento en el que esos envíos toquen suelo ucraniano se convierten en objetivos.

200 toneladas no pinta que vayan a pasar desapercibidas. En el mejor de los casos son 8 trailers hasta las trancas entrando por la frontera.

Muy mal lo tienen que hacer los rusos para no detectarlos y una vez almacenados volarlos.


----------



## Arraki (23 Abr 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Parece que se ha aprobado la ley que obliga a las redes sociales a bloquear información falsa.
> 
> El Ministerio de la verdad extiende sus garras.



Y lo que es verdad o no lo decidirá?


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (23 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Habla de Ucrania.
> 
> Por lo que yo entiendo en el momento en el que esos envíos toquen suelo ucraniano se convierten en objetivos.
> 
> ...



Me da que el material que enviamos no lo quieren ni en el cuerno de África.


----------



## Tlistakel (23 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Las elecciones son mañana y nada va a salir de Mariupol, ni ahora ni nunca. Lo que sí resalta es la falta a la palabra dada durante un conflicto, algo letal para la credibilidad, como ha hecho Rusia. No ha arrojado ninguna bomba determinante en el complejo industrial. La enésima cagada. Miles de soldados asediando sin tiempo definido un área que es mayor que la ciudadanía de Santander... pueden estar así meses.



lacayo eres peor que durruty


----------



## arriondas (23 Abr 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> Ostia, como en Rusia.
> Qué libre todo



En Rusia la gente es más libre, aunque parezca lo contrario.


----------



## Arraki (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Arraki (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (23 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los de Potemos es de nausea, si tuviesen un mínimo de dignidad hubiesen abandonado el gobierno títere.



SOIS TODOS GLOBALISTAS...o no???


----------



## Hal8995 (23 Abr 2022)

petroglifo dijo:


> Muchas de esas galerias estaran inundadas, por falta de achique, al carecer de fluido electrico y vivir en unas alcantarillas con un 100% de humedad ambiente, eso es insoportable, algunos prisioneros hablaban de fuentes subterraneas, beben el agua del mar que se filtra entre la tierra y el cemento.



No beben agua de mar xD !!!....si no ya no quedaria ninguno. 

Te recuerdo que es posible y se hace en España perforar pozos a cientos de metros de profundidad incluso debajo de la cota cero ( mar) hasta alcanzar acuíferos de agua dulce. Ejemplos en Castellón hay muchos y surgencias de agua dulce dentro del mar tb las hay como en Alcocebre.


----------



## petroglifo (23 Abr 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> No beben agua de mar xD !!!....si no ya no quedaria ninguno.
> 
> Te recuerdo que es posible y se hace en España perforar pozos a cientos de metros de profundidad incluso debajo de la cota cero ( mar) hasta alcanzar acuíferos de agua dulce. Ejemplos en Castellón hay muchos y surgencias de agua dulce dentro del mar tb las hay como en Alvocebre.



El agua de mar, filtrada por metros de arena, se convierte en potable, aunque sea algo salobre, no hay mejor filtro para la sal que la arena de playa


----------



## Roedr (23 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En Rusia la gente es más libre, aunque parezca lo contrario.



Yo tiendo a pensar que no. Pero, me ha abierto muchos los ojos presenciar el alucinante nivel de censura mediática y falta de libertad de los medios de comunicación. Me da que vivimos también en una burbuja de totalitarismo, como en el resto del mundo.


----------



## crocodile (23 Abr 2022)

La presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes de EE. UU., Nancy Pelosi, programó una visita a Taiwán el 26 de abril. 

Cabe destacar que China advirtió que tomaría medidas 'enérgicas' si la presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes de EE. UU, visitara Taiwán y que tal visita tendría un impacto severo en las relaciones chino-estadounidenses.


----------



## crocodile (23 Abr 2022)

Gracias USA/OTAN, jo jo jo.

El arsenal de municiones de Balakliya, el depósito de municiones más grande de Ucrania, ha sido capturado por las tropas rusas.

Su historia es muy larga, fue construido en la Primera Guerra Mundial y se ha utilizado en la guerra civil rusa, en la Segunda Guerra Mundial y ahora en la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania.

En esta ubicación hay almacenadas toneladas y toneladas de sobretodo municiones de todo tipo.

Es probable que también haya armamento recién llegado de occidente capturado.


----------



## elcoto (23 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Me ha llevado horas cribar los informes, y redactarlos en un todo coherente. Gracias a foreros que han aportado contribuciones y me han ahorrado trabajo
> 
> EDITO: He corregido las erratas y he añadido algunas cosas más
> 
> ...



Siempre te he seguido , antes sin estar registrado y ahora. Ahora te leo con mas detenimiento. Gracias por darnos una visión real de los acontecimientos !


----------



## Seronoser (23 Abr 2022)

Yo normalmente:

- Tengo la calefacción a 25 en invierno, voy en pantalones cortos y camiseta corta, con -20 fuera.
- Suelo ir en modo sport en mi coche, especialmente por la M9 cuando voy a la dacha. Eso sí, mi coche no consume mucho ni en modo sport, 9 litros/100 máximo (en modo eco 4,5, pero aquí...quién cojones necesita un modo eco???)
- Por supuesto le echo 98, como mandan los cánones.
- El transporte público creo que lo he cogido una vez en un lustro.
- El tren en mi vida lo he usado en Rusia. Siempre en avión.

Ale, compensadas las medidas de la UE


----------



## Arraki (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Fmercury1980 (23 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> CNN. Boris Johnson admite 'posibilidad realista' de que Rusia pueda ganar la guerra en Ucrania, y que puede durar hasta finales de 2023



¡Pero si es que eso es lo que quieren!

No me extrañaría nada que Rusia y EEUU hubiesen pactado la partición de Ucrania, en una suerte de "Acuerdo de Yalta 2.0".


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (23 Abr 2022)

*Borrell un pacifista que quiera la guerra, es como los filántropos que se dedican a robar y envenenar a la población.*


*El jefe de la diplomacia de la UE insiste en seguir enviando material bélico a Ucrania: “La guerra se decidirá en el campo de batalla”*





*P. *Cada vez se habla de más y más entregas de armas, de tanques y aviones ¿Corremos el riesgo de ser considerados cobeligerantes?

*R.* Es un equilibrio delicado. Apoyamos a una de las partes en una guerra sin querer ser parte de la misma. Nosotros aportamos armas, ellos sufren las consecuencias de la guerra. Como se suele decir: ellos ponen los muertos. Seguiremos haciendo este esfuerzo y aumentándolo, sin volvernos beligerantes. Solo queremos que los ucranios puedan defenderse.













Josep Borrell: “No será por unanimidad, pero los países pueden actuar por su cuenta para cortar el petróleo y el gas ruso”


El jefe de la diplomacia de la UE insiste en seguir enviando material bélico a Ucrania: “La guerra se decidirá en el campo de batalla”




elpais.com


----------



## lasoziedad (23 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Aquí tenéis a un bobo



Y una respuesta a ese tweet:

En respuesta a 
@JuanPina

Cuándo los buenos son medianamente inteligentes, previsores y valientes, actúan así... Pero cuando los buenos tienen las ideas correctas, sí, pero son solo unos cobardes calculadores que solo responden a su conveniencia, pues ya vemos cómo actúan....


----------



## NS 4 (23 Abr 2022)

hikso dijo:


> Yo saldría cagando hostias de ahí. Los ucranianos conocen exactamente la posición de ese almacén. Lo van a bombardear seguro.



CON QUE??


----------



## Seronoser (23 Abr 2022)

petroglifo dijo:


> Para desgracia de los rusos, Putin no es inmortal y el proximo presidente de la federacion, podria ser otro Yeltsin



Más bien será otro Stalin, y ya os podéis ir escondiendo en los refugios nucleares.


----------



## crocodile (23 Abr 2022)

Los satánicos no están defendiendo a Ukronazistan, les importa una M. Ucrania, Están atacando ya directamente a Rusia, van a por Moscú, quieren que vuelen las nukes, son genocidas psicópatas.

El plan que tenían de atacar Rusia con el golpe de 2014 lo han acelerado a tope con la excusa de la intervencion rusa.


----------



## otroyomismo (23 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1034192



pues a ver si hay suerte y cuando acabe el fregado se pueden encontrar estos visores a buen precio en el mercado de segunda mano


----------



## perrasno (23 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Cómo tiene que estar el tema para que Jihadi Julian diga esto.


----------



## NS 4 (23 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> cumpleaños de lenin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La momia dejala en su sitio que alli esta bien...pero oligofrenias infantiles por favor no mas...

Esta muy bien que haya un pueblo como el ruso que no desprecie su historia y trate de borrarla, sintiendose orgulloso se sus logros...por encima de los aspectos negativos. Cosa hoy encomiable.

Pero ir mas alla...por favor, no...

Aprendamos de los rusos a no borrar lo que fuimos. A aprender de nuestros errores para no repetirlos...a sentirnos orgullosos de nuestro legado.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (23 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *cartago...??* con su general aníbal en la batalla de cannas..!!??




Sí esa batalla la ganaron los cartagineses , pero la guerra no...

Sitio de Siracusa - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Batalla del Metauro - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Batalla de Ilipa - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre









Batalla de Zama - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Discordante (23 Abr 2022)

Bueno esta estupida guerra sigue (gracias Putin y Biden) y al mismo tiempo las cadenas de suministro globales siguen implosionando:

Indonesia frena exportación de aceite de palma, precios podrían ver fuerte aumento

Esto no es que sea similar es que directamente es otra vez 1930. Autarquias, proteccionismo y erradicacion del libre comercio. El camino obviamente tarde o temprano sera el mismo. Solo falta el gran crack para poner la guinda.

China ya tiene problemas de produccion agricola. Y si, tiene reservas, pero para 1 año y estos problemas pueden ser indefinidos si las cadenas se han roto para "siempre. Paises de asia o oceania se enfrentan a problemas de desabastecimiento para su poblacion (conflictos civiles). Africa en algunas areas esta a las puertas de una gran hambruna.

Y luego tiene la derivada de "yo no tengo, se lo quito a mi vecino". Rusia por ejemplo ya esta dando los primeros pasos a una economia de guerra (planificar la produccion y el consumo para aumentar la produccion militar). Eso incentiva a otros estados a seguir el mismo proceso (si tu te rearmas yo tambien). Ademas todos los estados que dan ese paso, invertir en guerra, acaban obviamente entrando en conflictos (cuando inviertes en algo tienes mas de ese algo).

Por cierto recomiendo que volvais a hacer acopio de aceite. Como lo de Indonesia se confirme y deje de exportar tambien las cosas se van a poner muy feas.


----------



## Impresionante (23 Abr 2022)

. Rusia informa que un dron dejó caer un contenedor con ampolletas sobre las posiciones de las tropas rusas, para provocar una explosión

Entiendo que se refieren a

. Sustancias vesicantes (que provocan la formación de ampollas) en la guerra química - Traumatismos y envenenamientos - Manual MSD versión para público general

CONFIRMADO: 
"El 21 de abril de 2022, un contenedor con ampollas fue arrojado sobre la posición de las tropas rusas desde un vehículo aéreo no tripulado. Estaba previsto que cuando fueran destruidos se produciría una reacción química que provocaría una explosión y un incendio con liberación de sustancias tóxicas no incluidas en las listas convencionales", denunció el jefe de las Tropas de la Defensa Radiactiva, Química y Biológica de Rusia, Ígor Kiríllov.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (23 Abr 2022)

petroglifo dijo:


> Para desgracia de los rusos, Putin no es inmortal y el proximo presidente de la federacion, podria ser otro Yeltsin



Este es al que mas temen los ukros y la OTAN pero es de la edad de Putin......


----------



## delhierro (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## ussser (23 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Y lo que es verdad o no lo decidirá?



No lo han dicho, pero imagino que vendrá vomitada del mismo sitio que el feminazismo o el calentamiento hueval.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (23 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Suban el audio
> 
> 
> 
> Vladimir Ilich Lenin os desea buenas noches y rojos sueños desde Krasnaya Presnya.



Y decía Givi que al principio parecían un grupo de piratas somalíes.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Roedr (23 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Este es al que mas temen los ukros y la OTAN pero es de la edad de Putin......



Bueno, por un Yeltsin nosotros hemos tenido el desindustrializador chorizo FG, al etarra ZP, a Rajao, y al Sepulturero, la estadística les favorece.


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## arriondas (23 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Gracias USA/OTAN, jo jo jo.
> 
> El arsenal de municiones de Balakliya, el depósito de municiones más grande de Ucrania, ha sido capturado por las tropas rusas.
> 
> ...



Los guaperas de la Revista Ejércitos podrán decir lo que quieran, pero eso es un palo gordísimo para los ucros. Quedarse sin su mayor arsenal de municiones, con material para poder estar peleando durante décadas, hace mucho daño. Capturado, o peor aún, quizá entregado (a saber a cambio de qué...) El contribuyente medio de los países de la OTAN está pagando eso, no lo olvidemos. A fondo perdido. Vaciando sus depósitos para que se lo quede el enemigo del país al que está apoyando.


----------



## Al-paquia (23 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>









La plaga de putincels PCM de la tercera edad es algo digno de estudio. Bueno en realidad está más que estudiado, son narcisistas fracasados que no tienen el control sobre nadie y son presa fácil del aura despótico de Putino.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (23 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> El nombre del partido, una mierda.
> El Logo, parece sacado de una colección gratuita que venga de regalo con el Windows 10.
> La capacidad de comunicación en medios oficiales: NULA.
> La capacidad de comunicación en redes sociales: NULA.
> ...



En cuanto convenga a los amos les empieza a llamar Ferreras a su programa y se les da a conocer.

De momento en el banquillo.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (23 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Bueno, por un Yeltsin nosotros hemos tenido el desindustrializador chorizo FG, al etarra ZP, a Rajao, y al Sepulturero, la estadística les favorece.



El caso es que Bornikov seguramente sería aún mas duro que Putin porque dirige el FSB ,que no es ninguna ONG, y lleva un montón de años en el cargo, el que escribió el twit tiene mucha imaginación me parece ....


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Abr 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> La plaga de putincels PCM de la tercera edad es algo digno de estudio. Bueno en realidad está más que estudiado, son narcisistas fracasados que no tienen el control sobre nadie y son presa fácil del aura despótico de Putino.



Vaya falacias ad hominen que te cascas, ¿lo que ha dicho es mentira?.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (23 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> El verdadero rostro del lomo plateado.



Tuvo una reacción parecida el día que Guillermo Toledo le dijo que la mayoría de los trabajadores de su programa eran becarios y no cobraban ni el SMI.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (23 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Vaya falacias ad hominen que te cascas, ¿lo que ha dicho es mentira?.



Estos lumbreras en cuanto les aciertas en las partes sensibles y no saben qué decir te saltan rápido con un ad-hominem, no falla..


----------



## lasoziedad (23 Abr 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> La guerra con criterios libertarios sería que empresarios contrataran mercenarios y formaran ejércitos privados, lo que en Ucrania ya se hace, pero todavía existe un ejército estatal, aunque no es la fuerza principal.



Si puede ser podriais hacer el favor de dejar de llamar libertarios a los liberales.

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Al-paquia (23 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Vaya falacias ad hominen que te cascas, ¿lo que ha dicho es mentira?.



Lo que ha dicho es mentira, efectivamente. Tan fácil como buscar _alcalde asesinado ucrania_ en google, mr putincel.

Mi Ad hominen no es ninguna falacia, es una descripción y constatación de un fenómeno social con mucha presencia en este foro.


----------



## Roedr (23 Abr 2022)

Exactamente, los rusos serán jodidos para alemanes y polacos, pero para nosotros? tan amigos. 

Pero vamos, la cosas es fácil, la gente opina lo que le dice la TV, y los políticos hacen lo que les mandan los jefes de USA y masones.


----------



## Mitsou (23 Abr 2022)

Sólo están dejando a la altura de la mierda la reputación de su ejército, seguro que lo están haciendo a posta


----------



## kasperle1966 (23 Abr 2022)

*¿A Paul Craig Roberts le gusta el genocidio? *

*Por Dmitry Orlov para el blog Saker *

¿O tal vez él, como Bundeskanzler Olaf Scholz, nieto de Fritz von Scholz, teniente general de las SS que supervisó la matanza de judíos en Polonia y Ucrania, piensa que el genocidio es una broma? Vamos a explorar…

Un lector me pidió que comentara una publicación reciente de Roberts titulada “El Kremlin ha perdido la oportunidad de poner fin a las provocaciones de Rusia que están llevando al mundo a la guerra nuclear”. Y entonces le eché un vistazo. Al principio, me enojó, pero solo por un momento, porque no hay posibilidad de daño real por sus garabatos: su consejo no solicitado al "Kremlin" pasará desapercibido y, por lo tanto, ignorado. Más bien, me entristeció. Solía tener una gran opinión de Roberts, pero ahora es solo otro anciano confundido que, como nuestro amigo Brendan, ha perdido una oportunidad perfectamente buena para dejarlo todo y desaparecer. Eso sí, estoy tratando de ser amable y educado aquí.

Roberts consideró apropiado escribir que “si Rusia hubiera golpeado a Ucrania con un devastador ataque convencional con todo incluido, la guerra habría terminado antes de que comenzara” y, después de algunas reflexiones adicionales, que “el fracaso de Rusia para impresionar a Occidente con un ejercicio abrumador de la fuerza militar en Ucrania significa que se ha dado otro paso hacia el armagedón nuclear”. Y luego divaga: "La incapacidad del Kremlin para ser proactivo y la falta de voluntad para sacar a la quinta columna de Washington de los círculos gobernantes de Rusia serán los sellos distintivos de la derrota rusa".

¿En serio? No en realidad no.

No debo hacer suposiciones sobre lo que usted o Roberts saben o no sobre Ucrania o “el Kremlin”, así que simplemente diré lo obvio.

No existe una diferencia fácilmente perceptible entre rusos y ucranianos: la misma cultura, idioma, religión e historia. Como estado, la República Socialista Soviética de Ucrania es un estado fallido; como territorio, es parte de Rusia. Por lo tanto, un ataque total contra Ucrania sería esencialmente un ataque contra la propia Rusia. Aparentemente, Roberts siente que los rusos deberían matar a millones de otros rusos para impresionar a Occidente. Eso es realmente lindo, ya sabes, en una forma genocidamente maníaca, pero completamente imposible.

La complejidad de la Operación Especial Rusa en Ucrania tenía que ver con separar a la población civil (que necesitaba ser evacuada) y al ejército regular ucraniano (que necesitaba tener la oportunidad de rendirse pacíficamente) de los batallones nazis (que necesitaban ser evacuados). morir en batalla o ser capturado, condenado por un tribunal y fusilado). Eso no es algo que se pueda hacer rápidamente.

Hay otras razones menos importantes pero aún muy significativas para tomarlo con calma:

1. Hay un grupo bastante grande de ucranianos que querían que Ucrania fuera parte de Europa, no parte de Rusia. Están saliendo ahora del territorio ucraniano, en su mayoría a Polonia, y eso, desde el punto de vista ruso, es algo maravilloso porque Ucrania no es Europa, es Rusia, y aquellos que creen que es Europa o quieren que sea Europa deberían tener la oportunidad de ir a la Europa de sus sueños y quedarse allí para siempre, ayudando a la situación demográfica general terrible de Europa y la escasez específica de personas blancas. Por esta razón, ha sido importante mantener la frontera occidental de Ucrania abierta a los inmigrantes que salen, aunque esto permite la entrada de armas y mercenarios (para que los rusos los exploten).

2. La voluntad de los europeos de absorber millones y millones de inmigrantes ucranianos, mientras que se negaban a aceptar cantidades similares de inmigrantes de Oriente Medio o África del Norte, ejemplifica su racismo esencial. Tal como están las cosas, dos tercios del mundo son neutrales o apoyan a Rusia en su esfuerzo por recuperar Ucrania; A medida que el mensaje de que la UE y la OTAN son esencialmente organizaciones supremacistas blancas se difunde en todo el mundo, más y más países cambiarán de neutrales a solidarios sin que Rusia tenga que mover un dedo para convencerlos. Desde este punto de vista, es realmente útil que a muchos ucranianos les guste dibujar esvásticas en los monumentos y gritar lemas nazis como "Slava Ukraini" (colaborador nazi de la Segunda Guerra Mundial) y "Ukraina ponad use" (el ucraniano). versión de “Ukraine über alles”.

3. Rusia tiene un gran y próspero futuro como país rico, bien educado, civilizado, vasto y rico en recursos, pero este futuro no tiene nada que ver con Europa o el resto de Occidente, que se van a derrumbar. El hecho de que Rusia haya estado estrechamente integrada con Occidente desde que Pedro el Grande trasladó la capital a San Petersburgo ha complicado su transición lejos de Occidente y su giro hacia el este. Las sanciones occidentales, la rusofobia desenfrenada y la aplicación de la cultura de cancelación a la cultura rusa han hecho que esta transición sea inevitable a los ojos de la mayoría de los rusos, pero el proceso lleva tiempo. No sería útil que las tensiones con Occidente disminuyeran prematuramente o que se eliminaran las sanciones contra Rusia antes de que se vuelvan completamente irrelevantes. Además, la falta de voluntad de Occidente para comprar energía, metales, fertilizantes y otros elementos esenciales de Rusia acelera su línea de tiempo de colapso y eso, para Rusia, también es positivo.

4. Inmediatamente después de que Rusia comenzara su Operación Especial en Ucrania, gran parte de los restantes quintacolumnistas de Rusia partieron hacia otras tierras. Ya no tenían ningún impacto en la política rusa, pero aún ejercían cierta influencia en la cultura y la educación, y su salida ha sido muy bienvenida. Dado el apoyo público absolutamente abrumador a la Operación Especial en Rusia, aquellos liberales que se han pronunciado en contra de ella se han excusado de la vida pública rusa, dejando espacio para nuevos talentos y sangre nueva. Este también es un proceso que debe seguir su curso y no debe apresurarse.

5. La Operación Especial ha permitido a Rusia demostrar la abrumadora superioridad de sus fuerzas armadas frente a la OTAN. Todas las armas que Occidente ha logrado infiltrar en Ucrania están siendo destruidas por ataques con cohetes o se están acumulando en las reservas después de haber sido abandonadas por las tropas ucranianas en retirada o rendición. Ninguno de los obsoletos Stingers, Javelins u otra chatarra militar ha marcado una gran diferencia. Hay muy poco de importancia que Occidente pueda hacer para dañar el progreso cuidadoso y mesurado de Rusia en Ucrania. Una vez más, el tiempo está del lado de Rusia: le tomará algunos meses registrar en Occidente que todos esos miles de millones gastados en ayuda a Ucrania se han ido a un agujero negro sin nada que mostrar.

6. Finalmente, está lo que Rusia tiene que hacer más allá de cuidar la situación en la (antigua) Ucrania, y eso es desmantelar la OTAN. Esto requerirá algún tipo de pequeño proyecto de demostración: hacerse cargo de algún miembro pequeño e insignificante de la OTAN y ver cómo todos los demás miembros de la OTAN huyen en lugar de ir a la guerra contra Rusia por ello. El mito de la OTAN como una organización defensiva (en oposición a una ofensiva) se disiparía y la OTAN dejaría de existir. El país de demostración podría ser Lituania, por ejemplo: Pedro el Grande compró los países bálticos de Suecia por 1000 piezas de plata en el Tratado de Nystad el 10 de septiembre de 1721, por lo que es territorio ruso. A diferencia de Ucrania, que es enorme, Lituania es diminuta y toda la campaña terminaría en una semana. Pero si Finlandia o Suecia quisieran ofrecerse como voluntarios para el papel de víctima ejemplar al intentar unirse a la OTAN, también estaría bien. La seguridad de Finlandia está garantizada por su compromiso de neutralidad, a partir del cual Rusia (entonces URSS) retiró su base militar de suelo finlandés. Si Finlandia se mueve para incumplir ese tratado, perdería su seguridad.

Roberts parece creer que la negativa de Rusia a destruir Ucrania con una fuerza abrumadora hace que la guerra nuclear sea más probable porque “le da a Washington el control de la explicación”. La posición superior de Rusia con respecto a cualquier potencial provocación nuclear es tema para otro artículo, pero les aseguro que no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con el “control de la explicación por parte de Washington” porque ¿cómo diablos explicaría Washington su deseo de cometer un suicidio nacional por el ¿Ucrania? La tesis de que “el hecho de que Rusia no destruya rápidamente a Ucrania aumenta la probabilidad de una guerra nuclear” es… estoy buscando una palabra aquí… estúpida.


----------



## peñadelaguila (23 Abr 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Bueno esta estupida guerra sigue (gracias Putin y Biden) y al mismo tiempo las cadenas de suministro globales siguen implosionando:
> 
> Indonesia frena exportación de aceite de palma, precios podrían ver fuerte aumento
> 
> ...



Claro, claro, acopio de aceite... de oliva. Sobre todos a los de Jaén, no os vayáis a quedar sin aceite...


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Abr 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Lo que ha dicho es mentira, efectivamente. Tan fácil como buscar _alcalde asesinado ucrania_ en google, mr putincel.



Pues cita a ese alcalde y no uses falacias tan evidentes que no estamos en una clase de primaria o en la barra de un bar Paco. Insultas la inteligencia y quedas como Cagancho, eleva el nivel que este no es el hilo de chusky.


----------



## crocodile (23 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Este es al que mas temen los ukros y la OTAN pero es de la edad de Putin......



Que chorradas se escriben, por Dios.


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Abr 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Mi Ad hominen no es ninguna falacia, es una descripción y constatación de un fenómeno social con mucha presencia en este foro.



Es un ad hominen porque no das otro argumento que ese ataque personal, al final te meto al ignore.


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Abr 2022)

Las cuentas proucros están on fire metiendo trolas.


----------



## Al-paquia (23 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Es un ad hominen porque no das otro argumento que ese ataque personal, al final te meto al ignore.



Es un mensaje de mierda "gñeee el sheriffff" , lo único interesante es el personaje repugnante que lo escribe, y es a lo que le he dedicado el tiempo.







Van ya unos cuantos así que habéis posteado aquí de twitter, es tendencia.


----------



## chemarin (23 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En Rusia la gente es más libre, aunque parezca lo contrario.



Tú vives allí y por tanto tienes mucho que decir al respecto, pero la lógica me decía a mí que un país tan enorme debe de dificultar muchísimo el control individual (suponiendo que se buscara claro).


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## crocodile (23 Abr 2022)

La República Checa ha comenzado a suministrar obuses autopropulsados 2S1 Gvozdika a Ucrania. Un convoy con armamento pesado fue visto en Olomouc.


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Abr 2022)

petroglifo dijo:


> El agua de mar, filtrada por metros de arena, se convierte en potable, aunque sea algo salobre, no hay mejor filtro para la sal que la arena de playa



Lo siento es falso ojala fuera así, el problema que tiene España en muchas zonas es la penetración de agua salobre de mar en tierra por los pozos de agua dulce realizados y que ejercían una presión (osmótica) que impedía el avance del agua de mar.









SALINIZACIÓN de los ACUÍFEROS: qué es y por qué se produce - Resumen


¿Qué es la SALINIZACIÓN de los ACUÍFEROS? Si buscas aprender sobre este tema, en este resumen de EcologíaVerde te explicamos qué es la SALINIZACIÓN de los ACUÍFEROS y por qué se produce. Las consecuen




www.ecologiaverde.com


----------



## delhierro (23 Abr 2022)

Mitsou dijo:


> Sólo están dejando a la altura de la mierda la reputación de su ejército, seguro que lo están haciendo a posta



Las reputaciones, las marca en occidente el periodismo que es la voz de su amo, que a su vez recibe ordenes de los EEUU. Los misiles que lanzan son de ciencia ficción, pero seram "chatarra" si todo los medios lo dicen y se censura a cualquiera que diga otra cosa.


----------



## crocodile (23 Abr 2022)

El colectivo Occidente comienza a suministrar artillería al régimen de Kiev.

Se supone que el ejército ucraniano recibirá:

- 90 obuses M777 y un número desconocido de M142 HIMARS,
- 4 obuses M777 con munición regulable,
- un número desconocido de montajes de artillería autopropulsada AS-90,
– 12 unidades de ruedas CAESAR,
- hasta 24 cañones autopropulsados alemanes PzH 2000,
- hasta 24 cañones autopropulsados M109A4BE,
- 20 cañones autopropulsados 2S1 "Gvozdika" y varios MLRS BM-21 "Grad",
- 20+ SAU DANA y DANA M2, así como varios MLRS RM-70 ("Grad" en la base checa),
- 18 cañones autopropulsados con ruedas Zuzana,
- 9 obuses soviéticos D-30.

El número total de instalaciones de artillería prometidas por Europa, Estados Unidos, Gran Bretaña y Canadá supera varios cientos de unidades.


----------



## chemarin (23 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Este es al que mas temen los ukros y la OTAN pero es de la edad de Putin......



Esto es lo que decía en otro post, gente que lanza cosas que o se inventa o directamente vienen de servicios occidentales, porque vamos, decir:


> también se menciona que próximamente habrá un golpe de estado en Rusia lo que dará con el asesinato de Vladimir Putin y la restauración de relaciones con Europa
> @CIA



¿Quién menciona? ¿Langley? Internet también es un estercolero, yo no suelo citar nunca estas cosas, es darles credibilidad y no la debieran de tener.


----------



## delhierro (23 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El colectivo Occidente comienza a suministrar artillería al régimen de Kiev.
> 
> Se supone que el ejército ucraniano recibirá:
> 
> ...



En eso los rusos poco pueden hacer sin empezar realmente la IIIGM. Pero hombre que lo puedan llevar comodamente en tren hasta casi el frente, es imperdonable y si es culpa del mando ruso. Supongo que del mando politico.


----------



## lasoziedad (23 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Esto es lo que decía en otro post, gente que lanza cosas que o se inventa o directamente vienen de servicios occidentales, porque vamos, decir:
> 
> ¿Quién menciona? ¿Langley? Internet también es un estercolero, yo no suelo citar nunca estas cosas, es darles credibilidad y no la debieran de tener.



Igual lo han mencionado los tertulianos de la sexta


----------



## ussser (23 Abr 2022)

No puede ser.


----------



## Snowball (23 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



Sería karmico que algo de dicho material acabara en Serbia...


----------



## Expected (23 Abr 2022)

LA FACTURA DE LA LUZ ES IIIINSOPORTABLE

Lo del PVPC ya clama al cielo. He pasado de tener un consumo de luz de 250€ al mes...al record absoluto de Marzo de más de 800€. Y eso con descuento por vulnerable....Manda huevos. Cuando coño Antonia va a desindexar el precio del gas de esta tarifa. Bien que corre para sus amiguitos catalanes....pero para las familias....ya si eso que corra otro.


----------



## Al-paquia (23 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Pues cita a ese alcalde y no uses falacias tan evidentes que no estamos en una clase de primaria o en la barra de un bar Paco. Insultas la inteligencia y quedas como Cagancho, eleva el nivel que este no es el hilo de chusky.



Es cachondo que nos traigas ese post de mierda sin comprobar tu mismo "alcade ucraniano asesinado" y hables de insultos a la inteligencia y el nivel del hilo por reírme del sucnor. Iba terminar este mensaje con un insulto pero entonces me tendrías que citar otra vez para calmar tu disonancia y no queremos bajar el nivel del hilo.


----------



## arriondas (23 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Las reputaciones, las marca en occidente el periodismo que es la voz de su amo, que a su vez recibe ordenes de los EEUU. Los misiles que lanzan son de ciencia ficción, pero seram "chatarra" si todo los medios lo dicen y se censura a cualquiera que diga otra cosa.



Mientras tanto, los Minuteman III y los B-1B Lancer _fechos una llaceria_, pero como de eso no hablan, pues... Así funcionan los medios, de comunicación a la hora de difamar de lo que sea.


----------



## UNKAS (23 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> ¿De qué vídeo habláis?





amcxxl dijo:


> La unidad militar del arsenal probablemente sea gente de la region y no nazis de nbatallones traidos de fuera, por lo cual probablemente seran leales a Rusia y no a Bandera como el 90% de la gente de Jarkov
> 
> de hecho en este arsenal alguien volo toda la municion de artilleria lista para atacar el Donbass hace 5 o 6 años
> 
> ...




Es increíble la cantidad de gañanes que os juntais en el floro. ¿Dónde dice en la noticia que es una base militar? ...un edificio normal, dice el cenutrio... y el Moskva era un crucero de vacaciones que tuvo un pequeño incidente. Lo que tú digas, comedoritos premium.


----------



## UNKAS (23 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> pero que estupideces pones, payaso
> 
> eso es un edificio normal en llamas
> 
> ...




Payaso tu puto y desconocido padre, comedoritos. ¿Dónde se habla de base militar? Anda y vuelve a tu charca.


----------



## Yomateix (23 Abr 2022)

Otros paises....y veremos si no se para ahí....lo siguiente, la conquista de todo el universo. Yo no se como se puede tomar nadie en serio a un tio que tiene de su lado a nazis, que es un dictador que insulta cada vez que tiene ocasión a quienes le están regalando millones, armas.....y que se inventa lo que sea con tal de meter miedo a Europa y entren en una guerra que ya los está debilitando y que solo beneficia a su amo EEUU.

¿Hay un solo día en que no hagan de menos a un alido? A seguir poniendo la otra mejilla mientras entras en recesión para ayudar a un dictador que te menosprecia cada vez que tiene ocasión.


*Volodimir Zelenski asegura que Rusia "no se detendrá" en la guerra en Ucrania: "Putin quiere otros países" 

Esta vez* un consejero de la presidencia de *Ucrania* ha acusado al grupo francés de equipos de defensa *Thales* de eludir las sanciones y vender a *Rusia* equipos que se usaron para matar a civiles en la *guerra en Ucrania*. "Una familia trataba de escapar pero fue asesinada por los asesinos rusos", tuiteó *Mijailo Podoliak*. "*Asesinada, como se demuestra ahora, con armas francesas vendidas al eludir las sanciones en 2015*", agregó. Thales niega las acusaciones.


----------



## crocodile (23 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> En eso los rusos poco pueden hacer sin empezar realmente la IIIGM. Pero hombre que lo puedan llevar comodamente en tren hasta casi el frente, es imperdonable y si es culpa del mando ruso. Supongo que del mando politico.



Los satánicos no defienden Ucrania, van a atacar a Rusia, a ver si se entera Putiniano. Quieren la destrucción y rendición rusa ante Satán.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (23 Abr 2022)

*Putin alcanza un índice de aprobación del 80% entre los rusos*

Rusia se marca como objetivo controlar todo el este y sur de Ucrania









Guerra en Ucrania, en directo: Rusia y Ucrania intercambian más de 80 cuerpos de soldados muertos


Muere un miliciano de Mallorca en la guerra de Ucrania | Zelenski hablará por videoconferencia en la cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid




www.elcorreo.com


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (23 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Esto es lo que decía en otro post, gente que lanza cosas que o se inventa o directamente vienen de servicios occidentales, porque vamos, decir:
> 
> ¿Quién menciona? ¿Langley? Internet también es un estercolero, yo no suelo citar nunca estas cosas, es darles credibilidad y no la debieran de tener.



Hombre estas mentiras son ilustrativas como ejemplos de desinformación, está claro que el autor del twit no tiene ni puta idea de lo que pasa en el gobierno de Rusia pero ha leído por ahí que Bortnikov tiene mucho poder y se inventa una película en la que muere Putin...cualquiera que tenga un poco de sentido crítico ya ve que ésto no hay por donde cogerlo....para darle credibilidad a ésto hay que ser muy hooligan..., 

Y "la filtración " es de hace mas de un mes y no ha pasado nada, ésto es como el "infarto masivo" de Shoigu o el general en jefe del 8º Ejercito que ya lo han "matado" dos veces creo...


----------



## Yomateix (23 Abr 2022)

¿Soldado? ¿En serio? Leer esto sobre un dictador que ha enviado a civiles obligados a morir por el, mientras el se escondia y ahora se inventan el término....soldado. Como vas a ser un soldado escondido mientras otros luchan por ti obligados porque si no los tildas de traidores si no luchan hasta la muerte....mientras tu estás seguro escondido. ¿Realmente alguien puede asegurar que la alternativa a este presidente sería peor? De momento lo que le hemos visto en su mandato y tras este, ha sido sancionar a todo aquel que estuviese en su contra para quitarselo de encima, que un rival hablaba mal.....moria de una extraña sobredosis (no se sabe si asesinado por Zelensky como muchos medios tenían dudas) cierre de todos los partidos rivales que le puedan hacer sombra, tachar de traidores a todos los que no le gustasen....o incluso aliados si se le cruzaban los cables como el negociador al que el mismo envió y pese a estar detenido ordenó que le metiesen un tiro sin dejarle ni defenderse. Aliado con nazis a los que lleva incluso al parlamento a hablar por el. ¿La alternativa como líder siendo otro Ucraniano el que ostentase el poder sería peor que un dictador al que apoyan los nazis?

Es irónico que la prensa ya no sepa como justificarlo, que incluso aplauden que insulte a sus aliados día tras día sin motivo. Vaya lavadita de imágen.

*Objetivo, salvar al soldado Zelenski: el triple cinturón de seguridad alrededor del presidente*

*Salvar al soldado Zelenski es una misión*, porque el hombre de la resistencia de Kiev es considerado por los socios del Pacto Atlántico *"el punto fuerte" en la lucha contra el invasor*, "pero también el *punto débil"*. Sin él, la estrategia en el conflicto estaría seriamente comprometida, tanto en el frente militar como en el político, por el impacto que tendría la noticia en la opinión pública internacional. Sin embargo, la eventualidad es evaluada por Occidente, si es cierto que en caso de que el aliado sea capturado o asesinado, el sucesor potencial sería el presidente del Parlamento ucraniano.

Es a *Zelenski* a quien se le permite rechazar la visita del jefe de Estado alemán por su origen prorruso.


----------



## JoséBatallas (23 Abr 2022)

Los sótanos de Azovstal. 

Menudos hijos de puta los que han metido a todos esos niños ahí dentro.



y recuerdo el video de ayer, también tienen heridos de bala pudriéndose vivos.

contenido explícito


----------



## JoséBatallas (23 Abr 2022)

Continuamos con la saga que no tiene fin. Es un no parar.

Otra mujer.


----------



## UNKAS (23 Abr 2022)

Otro sabotaje importante en territorio ruso, FSO anti-turcochino está trabajando duro. Como diría el cenutrio de acmxxl, "solo es un edificio normal"...


----------



## JoséBatallas (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Hal8995 (23 Abr 2022)

petroglifo dijo:


> El agua de mar, filtrada por metros de arena, se convierte en potable, aunque sea algo salobre, no hay mejor filtro para la sal que la arena de playa



Pero tú dijiste agua de mar. No agua de mar filtrada. 

Respecto a la filtración sé que se produce cierta filtración en las rocas areniscas y como ejemplo está la desalasora de Javea que capta el agua a 1 km tierra adentro para bajar un poco la salinidad de la toma , pero nunca suficiente ni de lejos para el consumo humano. Se realiza para mejorar la eficiencia tanto energética como de filtros.

Pero de todos modos la discusión es baldía. Para consumo humano, solo beber, hay filtros que venden en tiendas de montaña que tienen para cientos de litros de filtrado y ya si pones una depuradora doméstica de hogar pues 40 litros obtienes. Ya una más industrial tipo hotel u hospital depende peronhay tamaños. Eso sí energía hace falta aunque con un pequeño grupo electrógeno basta. Pero aun así SEGURO que tienen depósitos subterráneos ad hoc con reservas para meses y quizá conectados con la red del agua potable.


----------



## crocodile (23 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Putin alcanza un índice de aprobación del 80% entre los rusos*
> 
> Rusia se marca como objetivo controlar todo el este y sur de Ucrania
> 
> ...



Pero no decían los periodistas a las órdenes de la OTAN que iban a derrocar a Putin ?
A mamarla satánicos.


----------



## JoséBatallas (23 Abr 2022)

@daniildiadovich
Melitopol recuerda a sus héroes.
Las vallas publicitarias con héroes de la Gran Guerra Patria aparecieron en Melitopol en la víspera del 9 de mayo.

Nadie se olvida, nada se olvida.


----------



## Al-paquia (23 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Continuamos con la saga que no tiene fin. Es un no parar.
> 
> Otra mujer.



Joder malvados nazis, al enemigo se le genocida, no se le ata a un árbol.


----------



## Snowball (23 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Este es al que mas temen los ukros y la OTAN pero es de la edad de Putin......



Misma fuente que decía que Soghul cara muñeco gordo estaba muelto??


----------



## JoséBatallas (23 Abr 2022)

@RALee85

Photos of Russian servicemen with AK-74M (one with KM-AK Obves kit), AK-12, and VSSM rifles with Valday 1P87 optics (some are the 2016 variant) and one 1P90 magnifier.


























Russian servicemen with VSSM Vintorez-M rifles with 1P86 sights and an SVD with a 1PN140-2 thermal scope. 3/


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (23 Abr 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Es cachondo que nos traigas ese post de mierda sin comprobar tu mismo "alcade ucraniano asesinado" ....



Pues en la "masacre" de Bucha salió el alcalde hasta en la sopa,....¿cómo es que los malosos rusos se cargaron a 400 , pero dejaron vivo al alcalde para que se lo contara a la prensa hoczidental? ¿porque fué muy astuto y se escondió en un armario?....el que no se crea los cuentos y las paparruchas como dice qué es ? un Putincell?¿  

El alcalde de Bucha dice que la matanza de civiles fue "la venganza de los rusos por la resistencia ucraniana"

El alcalde de Bucha: "Los rusos han hecho un safari entre mi gente y los han matado por diversión"


----------



## JoséBatallas (23 Abr 2022)

Chechen Rosgvardia troops and Russian military forces in Mariupol with Ural-VV, Buran, Arlan, BTR-82A, and R-149MA1 vehicles


----------



## Al-paquia (23 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Pues en la "masacre" de Bucha salió el alcalde hasta en la sopa,....¿cómo es que los malosos rusos se cargaron a 400 , pero dejaron vivo al alcalde para que se lo contara a la prensa hoczidental? ¿porque fué muy astuto y se escondió en un armario?....el que no se crea los cuentos y las paparruchas como es qué? Putincell?¿
> 
> El alcalde de Bucha dice que la matanza de civiles fue "la venganza de los rusos por la resistencia ucraniana"
> 
> El alcalde de Bucha: "Los rusos han hecho un safari entre mi gente y los han matado por diversión"



El bullshit putincel no suele ser falseable, como todas las conspiraciones, no por ello no es falso, pringao putincel.


----------



## delhierro (23 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Los sótanos de Azovstal.
> 
> Menudos hijos de puta los que han metido a todos esos niños ahí dentro.



Dudo mucho que eso sea actual. Hay que fijarse en las ropas impolutas, y no solo de los civiles que se ven. De los soldados que se suponen que salen a una factoria en ruinas, llena de aceite , humo etc..etc...


----------



## JoséBatallas (23 Abr 2022)

Russian spetsnaz in Ukraine with Tigr-M and Rys vehicles, PK1 Obzor and 1P87 optics, and a PKP. Also red patches and Soviet flag patches.


----------



## Al-paquia (23 Abr 2022)

Les llevan las compras a las abuelitas.


----------



## EGO (23 Abr 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Esos son tíos con dos cojones , acostumbrados a bajar a la mina y a fundir acero en los altos hornos , en condiciones infernales . Tíos acostumbrados a fumar ducados y beber tinto peleón en tabernas rurales . No guerreros de pacotilla , con el uniforme lleno de pegatinas de tal o cual curso o pollada . A esos tíos no les hace falta lucir uniformes chulos ni parches de misión ninguna . Sus méritos los puedes leer directamente en su mirada . No les hace falta más.



Ni los ducados, ni el alcohol te hacen mas duro ni te van a hacer ganar las guerras modernas.

Esto ya no es 1943,pero los rusos y separatas parece que aun siguen gustando de parecer una pandilla de vagabundos alcoholicos.


----------



## mazuste (23 Abr 2022)

En este conflicto la tan despreciada 5ª Columna de Rusia se ha mostrado publicamente
y ha caído en desgracia, ambas cosas a la vez y el pueblo ruso ve recompensado su deseo.

*Los que huyeron de Rusia no tienen adónde volver.*

Those Who Ran Away From Russia Have Nowhere to Return to

Y finaliza:

* Y lo que es más importante, les resulta sencillamente imposible volver al lugar del que huyeron, 
porque esa Rusia ya no existe. El país se está convirtiendo en otro - ellos también han contribuido 
a ello, mostrando a todo el mundo su cara, eligieron y tienen que responder por ello ante su pueblo, 
al que nadie podrá convencer de la necesidad de considerar a los extraños como propios.*


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (23 Abr 2022)

*Los misteriosos suicidios de oligarcas rusos contrarios a la guerra de Putin*

*Algunos de los familiares de los magnates de Rusia también han muerto desde el comienzo de la invasión a Ucrania “en extrañas circunstancias”*









Los misteriosos suicidios de oligarcas rusos contrarios a la guerra de Putin


Algunos de los familiares de los magnates de Rusia también han muerto desde el comienzo de la guerra “en extrañas circunstancias”.




www.larazon.es


----------



## Al-paquia (23 Abr 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Los misteriosos suicidios de oligarcas rusos contrarios a la guerra de Putin*
> 
> *Algunos de los familiares de los magnates de Rusia también han muerto desde el comienzo de la invasión a Ucrania “en extrañas circunstancias”*
> 
> ...



Valores cristianos perdidos en hoczidente


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (23 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Los sótanos de Azovstal.
> 
> Menudos hijos de puta los que han metido a todos esos niños ahí dentro.
> 
> ...



Como te puedes creer que ese vídeo es real?


----------



## JoséBatallas (23 Abr 2022)

permítanme el offtopic

mientras tanto en Occidente esto es lo que exportamos.

El declive más absoluto del ser humano.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Abr 2022)

De que iba eso de la cabeza nuclear descartada por la OTAN rulando por Rusia?


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (23 Abr 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> El bullshit putincel no suele ser falseable, como todas las conspiraciones, no por ello no es falso, pringao putincel.



Uy que me ha llamao "putincel", qué mal hablado!..... tú aún no te has enterao de lo del alcalde o qué, ...no tienes bastante con dos enlaces de prensa? 

¿Porqué los rusos no se cargaron al alcalde si liquidaron a 400 en un "safari" , Otancell?...


----------



## UNKAS (23 Abr 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> Otro sabotaje importante en territorio ruso, FSO anti-turcochino está trabajando duro. Como diría el cenutrio de acmxxl, "solo es un edificio normal"...



Estos dos sabotajes simultáneos están directamente relacionados: la instalación militar de Tver se estaba utilizando para desarrollar misiles antiaéreos y balísticos. La planta química Dmitrievsky fue un importante proveedor de propulsores para tales misiles. 310 millas (510 km) de distancia. Y el FSB lo ha volado todo a tomar por culo. El Putón huele a fiambre...


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Abr 2022)

_Informe sobre los preparativos de EE.UU. y la OTAN para una provocación acusando a la Federación Rusa de utilizar armas nucleares, químicas o biológicas ._



¿Hasta el punto de usar nukes de falsa bandera?...sí, es creíble. 

Antes del covid no lo habría creído, pero ahora no me extrañaría mucho.


----------



## mazuste (23 Abr 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *¿A Paul Craig Roberts le gusta el genocidio? *
> 
> *Por Dmitry Orlov para el blog Saker *
> 
> ...



Ya me extrañaba que alguien con algo de fundamento no pusiera al Craig roberts en su sitio,
porque es el clásico agitador infiltrado, o, como diría el Saker, un sexta-columnista de libro.
Que. por cierto, es una "activad" bastante común en este hilo.


----------



## Pedro12 (23 Abr 2022)

'Susurra en voz baja'... Pero la situación financiera de Rusia se ve mejor que la de Occidente
ALASTAIR CROOKE DOMINGO 17 ABR 22
126 0
A pesar del aluvión de sanciones con las que se golpeó a la economía rusa al comienzo de la operación militar rusa en Ucrania, la economía de Occidente parece estar recibiendo la peor parte de estas sanciones en lugar de su objetivo previsto.

El viernes, el Banco Central de Rusia recortó las tasas de interés en un 3% (del 20 al 17%). Y, aunque la actividad económica general en Rusia ha disminuido, la producción industrial aumentó un 4,5% en marzo. El primer ministro ruso dijo que esperaba que los problemas de la línea de suministro causados por las sanciones se resolvieran en los próximos 6 a 12 meses. La inflación está en 14,7%, pero el Banco Central sugirió que lo peor de este impulso inflacionario ya había pasado; los depósitos bancarios estaban creciendo y la estabilidad financiera estaba regresando.

Incluso el Financial Times de Londres observa señales de que el “sector financiero de Rusia se está recuperando después del bombardeo inicial de las sanciones”. Y las ventas de petróleo y gas de Rusia, a más de $ 1ba por día en marzo, significan que continúa acumulando ganancias extranjeras que ayudarán a compensar las reservas incautadas por Occidente. Tal como están las cosas (es decir, salvo una prohibición total de importación de energía de la UE), Rusia debería poder reemplazar esas reservas incautadas, en poco tiempo.

El sector bancario nacional también parece haberse estabilizado. La necesidad de liquidez del banco central se ha desvanecido drásticamente y el sector de la banca comercial en su conjunto pronto podría terminar teniendo un excedente de depósitos en el CBR, señala el Financial Times , citando el análisis del Instituto de Finanzas Internacionales.

Entonces, contrariamente a la expectativa del G7 de que las sanciones occidentales colapsarían la economía rusa, el FT dice: "Susurra en voz baja... el sistema financiero de Rusia parece estar recuperándose del impacto de la sanción inicial".

Irónicamente, las perspectivas de Rusia en algunos aspectos parecen mejores que las de Occidente. Al igual que Rusia, Europa ya tiene, o pronto tendrá, una inflación de dos dígitos. La gran diferencia es que la inflación rusa está cayendo, mientras que la de Europa se está disparando hasta el punto (especialmente con los precios de los alimentos y la energía ), por lo que es probable que estos aumentos de precios provoquen indignación y protestas populares.

Bueno... habiendo entendido mal (la crisis política se apuntó para Rusia, no para las protestas en Europa), los estados de la UE parecen decididos a redoblar sus esfuerzos: "Si Rusia no se ha derrumbado como se esperaba, entonces Europa debe ir" al máximo. ': Simplemente despojarlos de todo: No hay barcos rusos que ingresen a los puertos de la UE; no hay camiones que crucen las fronteras de la UE; sin carbón; sin gas y sin petróleo. 'Ni un euro llega a Rusia' es el grito.

A primera vista, esto sería 'loco'. Fíjese en las palabras de los expertos: no hay forma de que Europa reemplace la energía rusa de otras fuentes en el próximo año, no de Estados Unidos; no Catar; ni Noruega. Pero los líderes europeos, consumidos por un frenesí de indignación por la avalancha de imágenes de "atrocidades" de Ucrania, y la sensación de que el "mundo liberal" debe evitar a toda costa una pérdida en el conflicto de Ucrania, parece dispuesto a ir "por completo". '.

Los costos de energía más altos implícitos en eliminar la energía rusa simplemente eviscerarán lo que queda de la competitividad de la UE, ¡pero qué diablos! ¡Zelenski! ¡Ucrania!

Charles Moore, (un editor de muchos años de los principales periódicos británicos y The Spectator) dice : “i Rusia gana, esto significa no solo la destrucción y esclavización de Ucrania, sino también el derrocamiento del orden mundial por algo infinitamente más cruel: un alianza profana… De esto se deduce que Ucrania debe ganar, no solo para asegurar sus derechos nacionales, sino por el bien de todos nosotros. Sé que Ucrania no está en la OTAN, pero el ataque de Rusia a ese país definitivamente equivale a un ataque a todos”.

“Susúrralo en voz baja”: la UE tiene la altiva convicción de que es el monopsonio lo que nunca se puede ignorar. Es el mercado: el mercado de 400 millones de la UE. Y el monopsonio (lo opuesto a un monopolio) es una estructura de mercado en la que un solo comprador (es decir, la UE) puede controlar el mundo simplemente mediante la exclusión de su mercado. Los burócratas de Bruselas lo creen. Así es como, creen, derribarán a Rusia y salvarán 'nuestra democracia'.

Pero, como explica Alexey Gromov, Director Jefe de Energía del Instituto de Energía y Finanzas de Moscú : “Rusia ya ha cambiado las cadenas logísticas de suministro a Asia”. Y eso aplica también para el gas y el petróleo: “Puedes imponer sanciones si hay un excedente en el mercado. Ahora hay una escasez de al menos 1,5 millones de barriles de petróleo al día. Enviaremos nuestros suministros a Asia, con un descuento”.

Entonces, ¿por qué Bruselas está tan convencida de que puede eliminar la energía rusa y sobrevivir sin disturbios en las calles europeas a precios hiperinflacionarios de alimentos y calefacción? Su pensamiento es un juicio panglossiano de que la UE puede sobrevivir a una restricción energética durante el verano, y luego, para el otoño, un nuevo 'régimen' asumirá el poder en Rusia tras la 'débacle de Ucrania' de Putin (del cual están convencida), que estará encantada de vender energía a Europa a precios reducidos, durante el tiempo suficiente para permitir que la UE se desvincule de la energía rusa, para siempre. Fin de la historia (eso parecen creer).

Pero, dígalo en voz baja: cuanto más occidente execra a Rusia en Ucrania y más exhibe su odio hacia el presidente Putin, más decididos están los rusos a perseverar en Ucrania y a apoyar plenamente a Putin. Cuanto más sancione la UE a Rusia, mayor será el sentimiento en Rusia a favor de privar a Europa de esa miríada de productos básicos (en su mayoría desconocidos para nosotros como suministrados por Rusia) de los que dependen los europeos, pero nunca lo supieron.









'Whisper it quietly' … But Russia’s financial situation looks better than the West’s


Despite the barrage of sanctions that the Russian economy got hit with at the start of the Russian military operation in Ukraine, the West's economy seems to be taking the brunt of these sanctions instead of its intended target.




english.almayadeen.net





ETIQUETAS: RUSIA


----------



## vettonio (23 Abr 2022)

A todos, digo que a todos los cerdos les llegará su San Martín.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (23 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El colectivo Occidente comienza a suministrar artillería al régimen de Kiev.
> 
> Se supone que el ejército ucraniano recibirá:
> 
> ...



Le van a crear un caos logístico espectacular a los ucranianos con tantos modelos diferentes. Supongo que al menos la munición estará homogeneizada según el estandar de la Otan, pero aun asi el mantenimiento va a ser un disparate.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (23 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El colectivo Occidente comienza a suministrar artillería al régimen de Kiev.
> 
> Se supone que el ejército ucraniano recibirá:
> 
> ...



Ucrania TENIA mas de 2000 piezas de artilleria y cientos de miles sino millones de proyectiles. La mayor parte ha sido destruido
Si no fue capaz de hacer nada decisivo con ese poder de fuego, y lo ha perido a medida que lo iba usando ¿Que ventaja decisiva le van a dar 200 0 300 piezas mas?


----------



## mazuste (23 Abr 2022)

Lectura larga, pero ilustra aspectos de Putin que no se aprecian a simple vista. 
A veces el personal se pregunta cómo alguien que ve las cosas con claridad 
puede parecer insensible a otras... y todo lo que tienes que hacer es esperar 
dos décadas para comprobar que si lo vio todo el tiempo, y lo tenía en su lista, 
pero que era una lista demasiado grande:

¿El crepúsculo de los oligarcas? -


----------



## JoséBatallas (23 Abr 2022)

Russian T-80BV tanks in Mariupol likely from the one of the Pacific Fleet's naval infantry brigades. 








Dedal-NV NARRUKAVNIK-4 optics on the PKP and NARUKAVNIK-1 and NARUKAVNIK-2 optics on AK-200 rifles. Likely all Rosgvardia spetsnaz. 4/ 



















Mariupol


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Abr 2022)

*Notas:*

Mañana Pascua Ortodoxa,, veremos que pasa el lunes.

Comentario de paco-estratega barra de bar:

No creo que se formen frentes bien definidos, será una guerra de oportunidades aprovechando la mayor movilidad de las tropas rusas.


a) Tropas expedicionarias rusas buscaran flaquezas en las posiciones o concentraciones.
b.1) En caso de flaquezas se procederá al asalto reforzado con unidades llegados de los alrededores o incluso más lejos.
b.2) En caso de concentraciones se realizaran bombardeos sobre sus posiciones (salvo ciudades).
c) El motivo es forzar la movilidad de las tropas ucranianas para destruirlas en campo abierto.
d) El frente, si puede llamarse frente será muy largo.

No creo que la ayuda recibida por parte de los países OTANicos sirva para casi nada, una parte será capturada, otra vendida al mercado negro y el resto poco uso tendrá por falta de soldados o inexperiencia en su uso.

Aparte, el problema no esta en las armas, sino en las unidades de combate que se puedan formar, una unidad sea del tipo que sea necesita múltiples armas y servicios, poco harán 10.000 rifles si no tienen cocinas de campaña para alimentar a los soldados que los empuñen.

*Off topic marino*


El mar mediterráneo tiene de promedio una salinidad de 35.000 ppm (35gr./L), el Negro muy estratificado en su capa superior debe rondar, por lo leído, sobre unos 10.000 ppm. (10gr./L).
Basta 200 mg/L o 200 ppm para que el agua se convierta en no potable por salubre, los cultivos aguanta más hasta unos 400 ppm.
Casos extremos, Báltico 5.000 ppm, Muerto 45.000 ppm.


----------



## JoséBatallas (23 Abr 2022)

DNR fighters in Mariupol with an SPG-9. 

























Spetsnaz


----------



## Ardilla Roja (23 Abr 2022)

elcoto dijo:


> Siempre te he seguido , antes sin estar registrado y ahora. Ahora te leo con mas detenimiento. Gracias por darnos una visión real de los acontecimientos !



Pues no se quién es, lo tengo en el ignore.


----------



## JoséBatallas (23 Abr 2022)

Vehículo blindado del ejército ucraniano de fabricación inglesa AT105 "Saxon" capturado por las milicias del DPR.


----------



## dabuti (23 Abr 2022)

Malasia pide a la aerolínea rusa Aeroflot realizar vuelos regulares a Kuala Lumpur


MOSCÚ — El embajador de Malasia en Moscú, Bala Chandran, pidió a la aerolínea rusa Aeroflot abrir los vuelos directos a Kuala Lumpur. «Como embajador, espero mucho que Aeroflot comience pronto a realizar vuelos directos a Kuala Lumpur», dijo Chandran. El jefe de la misión diplomática malasia...




es.news-front.info


----------



## JoséBatallas (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## dabuti (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## manodura79 (23 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Los sótanos de Azovstal.
> 
> Menudos hijos de puta los que han metido a todos esos niños ahí dentro.
> 
> ...



No puede estar más claro lo que pretendían los ucranianos. Que los rusos lanzaran una bomba antibunker y así poder presentar los cadáveres de los niños ante la OTAN como una muestra más de genocidio. 
Al final los rusos no han picado y ahora a los ucranianos no les queda otra que rendirse o serán ellos los responsables de lo que les pase a esos niños. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pgas (23 Abr 2022)

*miniensayo de la ofensiva general* 

_La ofensiva rusa en la orilla oriental del río Oskol ha continuado hoy. Los combates alcanzaron la aldea de Rubtsy y Yatskovka.

Se puede ver que las tropas rusas intentan crear varias calderas pequeñas que corten el frente ucraniano._



+++

unos vidrios de aquí y acullá


----------



## mazuste (23 Abr 2022)

Siguiendo en la linea anterior, con respecto a la transformación que tiene lugar dentro de Rusia,
relacionada con la idea de quién abandona Rusia, y quién se queda para unirse a la guerra,
y qué es lo que hace este conflicto en la mente del pueblo ruso:
 La gran restauración rusa I: La purga de los medios liberales y los rumores de nacionalización económica


----------



## Michael_Knight (23 Abr 2022)

Joder, entro al hilo hoy y veo que está tomado al asalto por las putinas cibervoluntarias "copypasteando" sin ningún tipo de tino los peores y más burdos tweets de propaganda rusa.

Ya es mala suerte que haya cuatro gilipollas en toda España que apoyen al dictador genocida de Rusia y justo estén los cuatro aquí.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 Abr 2022)

Un AN-26 ucraniano tocado del ala antes de estrellarse…


----------



## peñadelaguila (23 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Joder, entro al hilo hoy y veo que está tomado al asalto por las putinas cibervoluntarias "copypasteando" sin ningún tipo de tino los peores y más burdos tweets de propaganda rusa.
> 
> Ya es mala suerte que haya cuatro gilipollas en toda España que apoyen al dictador genocida de Rusia y justo estén los cuatro aquí.



No creo que estén en España, más bien en Rusia.


----------



## JoséBatallas (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## manodura79 (23 Abr 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Joder malvados nazis, al enemigo se le genocida, no se le ata a un árbol.



Eso, eso. El estado de derecho para tí y los tuyos en casita. 
Para esos miserables de ese país perdido mejor atarlos a un árbol que cortales una mano o matarlos a pedradas. ¿Qué hicieron? Ni preguntes. Algo habrán hecho. ¿Qué garantías tienen de que no están siendo víctimas de un linchamiento? Da igual. Es la justicia popular. No hay signo de barbarie más grande que la falta de defensa jurídica. Y más en tiempos de guerra. El caldo de cultivo para los ajustes de cuentas y ajusticiamientos en la plaza pública.
¿Te pillan robando? Pues las fuerzas de orden público te detienen y te llevan a dependencias hasta que se aclare el asunto. Pero con un mínimo de garantías. Pero bueno, estamos en un foro donde queda muy chulo hacer la gracieta. Espero que en tu vida diaria actúes de un modo más civilizado.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Snowball (23 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> *Ni los ducados, ni el alcohol* te hacen mas duro ni te van a hacer ganar las guerras modernas.
> 
> Esto ya no es 1943,pero los rusos y separatas parece que aun siguen gustando de parecer una pandilla de vagabundos alcoholicos.



Ahora se lleva el captagon


----------



## delhierro (23 Abr 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Ucrania TENIA mas de 2000 piezas de artilleria y cientos de miles sino millones de proyectiles. La mayor parte ha sido destruido
> Si no fue capaz de hacer nada decisivo con ese poder de fuego, y lo ha perido a medida que lo iba usando ¿Que ventaja decisiva le van a dar 200 0 300 piezas mas?



Alargar el tema, y causar más bajas.


----------



## JoséBatallas (23 Abr 2022)

Fighters of the LPR found on the positions of the N@zis in the Rubezhnoe manual, on conducting combat in urban conditions. In the Ukrainian language and with the symbols of NATO


----------



## bigmaller (23 Abr 2022)

El que no se rinde en una situacion como la de Azovstal tiene toda la responsabilidad sobre los civiles. Espero que en ese ultimo momento recuperen algo de humanidad y se rindan. Tus ideales no pueden llevarse por delante a civiles, cuando la causa está perdida. Aun les queda algonde esperanza creyendo que seran canjeados de una forma u otra.

Dificil pedir heroicidad a Nazis.


----------



## dabuti (23 Abr 2022)

Mienten más que hablan......................


----------



## mazuste (23 Abr 2022)

Osease: Le ha hecho una "oferta irrechazable"
" o te alejas de China, o te alojamos nosotros..."


* El coordinador de Estados Unidos para el Indo-Pacífico, Kurt Campbell,*
_* se reúne hoy en Honiara con el líder de la oposición de las Islas Salomón, 
Mathew Wale, para hablar de fortalecimiento de la democracia*_
* en las Salomón y en la región.*

Dr Anna Powles
US Indo Pacific Coordinator Kurt Campbell meets with Solomon Islands opposition 
leader Mathew Wale in Honiara today to discuss democracy strengthening initiatives 
in Solomons and the region.


----------



## Al-paquia (23 Abr 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Eso, eso. El estado de derecho para tí y los tuyos en casita.
> Para esos miserables de ese país perdido mejor atarlos a un árbol que cortales una mano o matarlos a pedradas. ¿Qué hicieron? Ni preguntes. Algo habrán hecho. ¿Qué garantías tienen de que no están siendo víctimas de un linchamiento? Da igual. Es la justicia popular. No hay signo de barbarie más grande que la falta de defensa jurídica. Y más en tiempos de guerra. El caldo de cultivo para los ajustes de cuentas y ajusticiamientos en la plaza pública.
> ¿Te pillan robando? Pues las fuerzas de orden público te detienen y te llevan a dependencias hasta que se aclare el asunto. Pero con un mínimo de garantías. Pero bueno, estamos en un foro donde queda muy chulo hacer la gracieta. Espero que en tu vida diaria actúes de un modo más civilizado.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Resulta _hilariante_ que los putincels pidan garantías y alcen la voz ante la justicia popular.


Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Uy que me ha llamao "putincel", qué mal hablado!..... tú aún no te has enterao de lo del alcalde o qué, ...no tienes bastante con dos enlaces de prensa?
> 
> ¿Porqué los rusos no se cargaron al alcalde si liquidaron a 400 en un "safari" , Otancell?...



Ergo es una conspiración y el sheriff y el alcalde liquidaron a los habitantes de butcher. Ese es el nivel de los putincels.


----------



## JoséBatallas (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Snowball (23 Abr 2022)

P


Michael_Knight dijo:


> Joder, entro al hilo hoy y veo que está tomado al asalto por las putinas cibervoluntarias "copypasteando" sin ningún tipo de tino los peores y más burdos tweets de propaganda rusa.
> 
> Ya es mala suerte que haya cuatro gilipollas en toda España que apoyen al dictador genocida de Rusia y justo estén los cuatro aquí.



Para eso está el hilo del pepero Chusky. Allí tienes toda la información fidedigna de fuentes OTAN y Ucranianas

Aquí nos juntamos los subnormales que ni debemos distinguir de ficción o realidad

Así que dejadnos tranquilos, que no hacemos daño a nadie


----------



## Decimus (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Snowball (23 Abr 2022)

P


Michael_Knight dijo:


> Joder, entro al hilo hoy y veo que está tomado al asalto por las putinas cibervoluntarias "copypasteando" sin ningún tipo de tino los peores y más burdos tweets de propaganda rusa.
> 
> Ya es mala suerte que haya cuatro gilipollas en toda España que apoyen al dictador genocida de Rusia y justo estén los cuatro aquí.



Para eso está el hilo del pepero Chusky. Allí tienes toda la información fidedigna de fuentes OTAN y Ucranianas

Aquí nos juntamos los subnormales que ni debemos distinguir de ficción o realidad

Así que dejadnos tranquilos, que no hacemos daño a nadie


----------



## bigmaller (23 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Ni los ducados, ni el alcohol te hacen mas duro ni te van a hacer ganar las guerras modernas.
> 
> Esto ya no es 1943,pero los rusos y separatas parece que aun siguen gustando de parecer una pandilla de vagabundos alcoholicos.



Aun creemos que las guerras "modernas" Es que el pais con mas presupuesto belico ocupe un pais sin estado como afghanistan y los comandos se dediquen a pedir apoyo aereo y estos se carguen un pickup con un hellfire.... 

Las guerras modernas, estan en africa, en la india y pakistan, en siria, en ukrania, en yemen... Lo que ha hecho USA a partir de vietnam es un MARICONEO. 

Y te lo dira cualquier militar. Gastar dolares a mansalva porque es lo único que es GRATIS para ellos. 

Mientras la deuda no acarree problemas presupuestarios.... Las cartas estan marcadas. 

Las guerras usa no son guerras. Son peliculas.


----------



## Roedr (23 Abr 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> P
> 
> 
> Para eso está el hilo del pepero Chusky. Allí tienes toda la información fidedigna de fuentes OTAN y Ucranianas
> ...



Chusky no es que sea pro-OTAN, opción respetable, Chusky es más bien el buitre necrófilo oficial del foro. No hay cadáver que le desagrade.


----------



## Julc (23 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Joder, entro al hilo hoy y veo que está tomado al asalto por las putinas cibervoluntarias "copypasteando" sin ningún tipo de tino los peores y más burdos tweets de propaganda rusa.
> 
> Ya es mala suerte que haya cuatro gilipollas en toda España que apoyen al dictador genocida de Rusia y justo estén los cuatro aquí.



Pero si es exactamente lo que hacéis vosotros, los niñatos zampabollos que aún juegan con GiJoes.
A ver si os enteráis es esta guerra de mierda no le importa a nadie, flipaos, que sois unos flipaos.


----------



## manodura79 (23 Abr 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Resulta _hilariante_ que los putincels pidan garantías y alcen la voz ante la justicia popular.
> 
> Ergo es una conspiración y el sheriff y el alcalde liquidaron a los habitantes de butcher. Ese es el nivel de los putincels.



Buen argumento. Enhorabuena. 
A ver qué sabes tú sobre lo que pienso de las injusticias que se cometen en el mundo. Pero lo has solucionado muy fácil. Ya me has puesto la etiqueta de "putincel". 
Porque claro, en esta sociedad infantilizada o estás conmigo o estás contra mí. 
Nos vamos a la mierda. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ancient Warrior (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Botones Sacarino (23 Abr 2022)

Los malvados ucras pierden terreno en algunas zonas pero ganan terreno en los alrededores de Jarkov. y mientras esto sucede los ruskis tienen un ritmo frenético de entre 300 y 400 KIA´s diarias.







Aquí se ve mejor las zonas liberadas de los desnazificadores. La operación relámpago del Kremlin va viento en popa.


----------



## dabuti (23 Abr 2022)

¿Quién es ese gordo seboso jusnto a Gisbert?


----------



## keylargof (23 Abr 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Esos son tíos con dos cojones , acostumbrados a bajar a la mina y a fundir acero en los altos hornos , en condiciones infernales . Tíos acostumbrados a fumar ducados y beber tinto peleón en tabernas rurales . No guerreros de pacotilla , con el uniforme lleno de pegatinas de tal o cual curso o pollada . A esos tíos no les hace falta lucir uniformes chulos ni parches de misión ninguna . Sus méritos los puedes leer directamente en su mirada . No les hace falta más.



Buen sarasa estás hecho. Te gusta el olor a macho eh?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 Abr 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa, avance de los chechenos…


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Abr 2022)

*ZORRITAS DE LA OTAN** aprovechad este sabado para entrenar unas coreografias sexys*

*que teneis que sacar los Oro- Rublo *






A MENEAR ESE CULITO PARA CONSEGUIR EL ORITO PARA GAS 






BOOOOOOM!!! La UE autoriza el pago de gas ruso en rublos!!! JAJAJAJAJA


A pagar en rublos cerdos satanicos este amijo TE PREGUNTA SI LE PASAS LA LENGUA POR SUS COJONES SIBERIANOS COJE A PUTIN SOLO Y LO DEJA HECHO LONCHAS EN 3,2 1




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Al-paquia (23 Abr 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Buen argumento. Enhorabuena.
> A ver qué sabes tú sobre lo que pienso de las injusticias que se cometen en el mundo. Pero lo has solucionado muy fácil. Ya me has puesto la etiqueta de "putincel".
> Porque claro, en esta sociedad infantilizada o estás conmigo o estás contra mí.
> Nos vamos a la mierda.
> ...



Me suena de leerte putinceladas. Te indigna la flagrante violación de Ucrania por parte de Rusia? Me imagino que tendrás la opinión de que es más complicado, y ahí es donde empieza el universo cuñado-putincel. La bandera de cuba con la mirada de un niño desafiante ya es una advertencia de que estamos ante un pillado.

De todas formas debes comprender que el twit y el post en el foro sí que son de putincels 100% y es lo que resulta _hilariante _


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Abr 2022)

moved el culito otaneros 
que si sois listos os sacais unas madgalenas 
que sessi 





BOOOOOOM!!! La UE autoriza el pago de gas ruso en rublos!!! JAJAJAJAJA


A pagar en rublos cerdos satanicos este amijo TE PREGUNTA SI LE PASAS LA LENGUA POR SUS COJONES SIBERIANOS COJE A PUTIN SOLO Y LO DEJA HECHO LONCHAS EN 3,2 1




www.burbuja.info










​

[/CENTER]


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (23 Abr 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Resulta _hilariante_ que los putincels pidan garantías y alcen la voz ante la justicia popular.
> 
> Ergo es una conspiración y el sheriff y el alcalde liquidaron a los habitantes de butcher. Ese es el nivel de los putincels.



Los rusos mataron a 400 pero dejaron vivo al alcalde porque yo soy un "putincel"....éste es el nivel de los defensores de la cinta americana y el "hay que pasarlas putas para joder a Putin"..

Al ignore.


----------



## Al-paquia (23 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Los rusos mataron a 400 pero dejaron vivo al alcalde porque yo soy un "putincel"....éste es el nivel de los defensores de la cinta americana y el "hay que pasarlas putas para joder a Putin"..
> 
> Al ignore.



Ehm no sabes argumentar.

Que el alcade sobreviviera simplemente significa que el alcalde ha sobrevivido. Las conclusiones conspiranoicas son las que emanan de tu putincelidad.

Ahora quédate tranquilo que ya no podré desafiar tu cosmovisión de subnormal.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 Abr 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa, los chechenos avanzan…otro vídeo…


----------



## Seronoser (23 Abr 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> Otro sabotaje importante en territorio ruso, FSO anti-turcochino está trabajando duro. Como diría el cenutrio de acmxxl, "solo es un edificio normal"...



Yo no salgo de casa, por si me pasa algo con tanto atentado ucraniano    
Joder, nivelasoooo


----------



## Evil_ (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## arriondas (23 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Aun creemos que las guerras "modernas" Es que el pais con mas presupuesto belico ocupe un pais sin estado como afghanistan y los comandos se dediquen a pedir apoyo aereo y estos se carguen un pickup con un hellfire....
> 
> Las guerras modernas, estan en africa, en la india y pakistan, en siria, en ukrania, en yemen... Lo que ha hecho USA a partir de vietnam es un MARICONEO.
> 
> ...



Como dice acertadamente Emmanuel Todd, las guerras de EEUU son "operaciones teatrales" (juego de palabras a partir de "teatro de operaciones"). Ganan porque la diferencia entre ambos contendientes es bestial, lo tienen todo muy calculado desde el principio, minimizando los riesgos, escogiendo al sparring adecuado; es decir, a nadie que tenga una capacidad de defensa más o menos decente frente a ellos. En Yugoslavia ni siquiera se plantearon entrar por tierra, y eso lo dice todo.


----------



## ussser (23 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



Lo vi, la verdad es que se lo querían comer vivo, con su típica táctica de hablar mientras uno argumenta algo que no gusta, de muy mala educación.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (23 Abr 2022)

ATACAN O SE DEFIENDEN?



El canciller de Alemania afirma que evitar la confrontación militar directa con Rusia debe ser la máxima prioridad de la OTAN


----------



## Teuro (23 Abr 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Los misteriosos suicidios de oligarcas rusos contrarios a la guerra de Putin*
> 
> *Algunos de los familiares de los magnates de Rusia también han muerto desde el comienzo de la invasión a Ucrania “en extrañas circunstancias”*
> 
> ...



Vaya un pedazo de estado totalitario se les está quedando, pues nada, a dedicar el 20% del PIB a la producción de armamento (muerte y destrucción), un 6-10% del PIB en defensa, total, ya están en la vía nordcoreana. Pero claro, como salió ayer en un artículo del Confidencial: El pueblo ruso solo pide 2 cosas, orden interior y fortaleza exterior, es decir, totalitarismo e imperialismo. ¿Qué diferencia hay entre Rusia y la Alemania nazi?, busquen las diferencias ...


----------



## EGO (23 Abr 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Ahora se lleva el captagon



¿Ahora?







Y los pilotos de la USAF tiene permitido tomar anfetas.En Afganistan un caza de EEUU bombardeo a unos canadienses y en el juicio salio absuelto al culpar a las anfetas del error.



Y en España hasta hace bien poco estaba el famoso katovit para los estudiantes.


----------



## rober713 (23 Abr 2022)

petroglifo dijo:


> Igor Girkin "Strelkov" lo ha dicho clarisimo, es una guerra entre rusos, una guerra civil fomentada y apoyada por occidente mas concretamente por los EEUU, Rusia no puede arrasar con todo, los ucranianos son los votantes rusos de las proximas elecciones, Putin cuando termine la guerra, *perdera las elecciones generales como le paso a Winston Churchil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De Strelkov no conozco lo suficiente como para emitir juicio sobre el, le reconozco el merito de que fue muy importante en los momentos mas delicados de 2014 pero actualmente y de primera mano se que en las distintas milicias de Donetsk no le quieren ni ver.


----------



## Teuro (23 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> permítanme el offtopic
> 
> mientras tanto en Occidente esto es lo que exportamos.
> 
> El declive más absoluto del ser humano.



Discurso occidental: feminismo, LGTB, etc.
Discurso ruso: anti feminismo, anti LGTB, etc.

¿Se ha dado cuenta que el "leitmotiv" occidental y el ruso es exactamente el mismo? Que en ambos casos partorean a la borregada con exactamente las mismas ideas y que uno es el reflejo del otro. Nada, borregos everywhere.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (23 Abr 2022)

Fuerzas nazis azov tratando de escapar #Mariupol


----------



## Argentium (23 Abr 2022)

Muy Interesante

*Douglas Macgregor: “Kiev está condenada a una derrota segura”*
23 de abril de 2022

Este ex coronel y ex asesor durante la Administración Trump, es uno de los mayores defensores de Rusia en la guerra con Ucrania

PABLO Pardo corresponsal Washington actualizadosábado, 23 abril 2022

Hace 31 años, en el sur de Irak, tuvo lugar la última gran batalla entre tanques de la Historia. Por el lado de Estados Unidos, participaron unos 300 tanques y vehículos blindados; por el de Irak, unos 400. EEUU sufri seis muertos y la destrucción de un blindado. Irak, 1.000 fallecidos y la prdida de todo su equipo.
En aquel combate destac el teniente coronel Douglas Macgregor. Al frente de una fuerza de 19 tanques y 40 blindados, Macgregor se la jug en un ataque en un campo de minas en el que, en 23 minutos, logr destruir ms de 70 tanques y blindados iraques sin sufrir ni una sola baja. Macgregor, as, se convierte en uno de los militares más destacados de Estados Unidos y del mundo. Cuando en 2003 EEUU volvi a la guerra contra Irak, bas en parte su ataque en la doctrina de Macgregor de un Ejrcito flexible y formado de pequeas unidades mviles. Uno de sus libros es de lectura obligatoria en las Fuerzas Armadas de Israel.

Macgregor, que colg el uniforme hace casi dos dcadas con el rango de coronel, estuvo a punto de ser consejero de Seguridad Nacional por *Donald Trump* , que lo nominó como embajador en Alemania, aunque la oposición del Senado – incluyendo a los correligionarios republicanos del presidente – bloque su nombramiento. En las convulsas semanas que siguieron a las elecciones de 2020, Trump lo hizo *asesor del secretario de Defensa.*
Hoy, Macgregor es uno de los mayores defensores de *Rusia* en el conflicto de Ucrania. Es un colaborador habitual del programa de la estrella de la cadena de televisión Fox News Tucker Carlson, que ha dicho que EEUU no apoya a Rusia “tal vez porque se es un pas cristiano”, y que “yo quiero que Rusia gane”. Contrariamente a la mayor parte de los analistas, el coronel retirado sostiene que Rusia está ganando la guerra en Ucrania, como deja claro e esta entrevista realizada por correo electrónico.
*Todos los expertos, incluyendo a usted, pronosticaron una rápida victoria rusa en Ucrania. Como soldado, que explica el sorprendente resultado de la guerra hasta la fecha? Las fuerzas rusas hicieron lo que no esperbamos en Occidente. Avanzaron en un frente muy amplio, de 500 a 800 millas, utilizando Grupos Tacticos de Batallon [BTG por sus siglas en inglés] de unos 700 soldados cada uno. Esas unidades recibieron instrucciones de evitar daños colaterales y bajas civiles mientras identificaban, aislaban y atacaban a las fuerzas de Tierra de Ucrania principalmente con artillera vinculada a drones de reconocimiento. El proceso fue apoyado por ataques con misiles de las fuerzas areas, terrestres y navales de Rusia que aniquilaron el mando y control ucraniano. Ese enfoque redujo el ritmo de las operaciones, pero logró evitar que los ucranianos lanzaran una contraofensiva a nivel operativo. Todos los contra ataques fueron por iniciativa de los comandantes locales. Al mismo tiempo, las fuerzas ucranianas se vieron obligadas a trasladarse a los centros urbanos o retirarse a las fortificaciones que han construido en el sureste del Donbás. Así que la fase de apertura de la guerra dio a Moscú de manera permanente la iniciativa, y conden a Kiev a una derrota segura. Hasta la fecha, la OTAN ha ido escalando más y más en Ucrania. Pese a sus amenazas, Rusia no ha reaccionado. Está Moscú jugando de farol? Rusia ha logrado destruir gran parte del equipo enviado a través de Polonia antes de que llegara a las fuerzas ucranianas. Sin embargo, el peligro de ataques significativos con misiles rusos contra instalaciones militares en Polonia es real si ese paso se convierte en un 'santuario' permanente desde el cual los ucranianos pueden organizar, entrenar y equipar a sus fuerzas. Como cree que será la nueva fase de la guerra, en el Donbás? La llamada “Nueva Fase” fue planeada desde el principio por Moscú para acabar con las fuerzas de Ucrania en el Sureste del Donbás. En la actualidad, 51 Grupos Tácticos de Batallón rodean a alrededor de 60.000 soldados ucranianos. Esos BTG están apoyados con grandes cantidades de artillera pesada, misiles balsticos tácticos, y aviación. Esta fase eliminará todas y cada una de las fuerzas operativas que le queden a Ucrania. ¿Qué escenarios anteriores para el final de la guerra? Dada la determinación de Washington de alargar el conflicto para dar a Rusia, los objetivos originales de neutralidad para Ucrania y autonomía o independencia para las dos repúblicas secesionistas [ambas en el Donbás] y el reconocimiento de Crimea como parte de Rusia están siendo abandonados por nuevos objetivos.Cuáles son esos objetivos? Probablemente entre ellos está la participación permanente de Ucrania a lo largo de la línea del río Dnieper, con Odesa y la costa del Mar Negro en manos rusas. No está claro si Moscú retendrá el territorio de Kiev a la orilla Este del Dniper, pero el territorio al Norte, Este y Sur de Jarkov definitivamente se separará de la Ucrania que hoy conocemos. Usted predijo que la población del este de Ucrania no será hostil a Rusia. Sin embargo, Mariupol, pese a ser una ciudad rusaparlante, no se ha rendido. Jarkov, tampoco. ¿Por qué? La mayoría de los hablantes de ruso en el este de Ucrania simpatizan con Moscú . Sin embargo, Rusia cometió un grave error cuando anunció desde el principio que no se apoderará permanentemente de las área rusas. Contrariamente a lo que dicen los medios occidentales, muchos hablantes de ruso en el área se pasaron a las fuerzas rusas, pero otros no lo hicieron porque temían ser ejecutados por la SBU [el servicio de inteligencia de Ucrania] cuando Ucrania reconquisto esa área. Una vez que la participación se haga real, este asunto se resolverá rápidamente. Donald Trump le nominó embajador en Alemania, aunque su nombramiento fue bloqueado por el Senado. ¿Cómo evalúa la política del canciller Olaf Scholz en esta crisis? Scholz, como la mayoría de los polticos europeos, no dirige a la opinin pública, sino que la sigue. Si se hubiera negado a participar en esta especie de 'Festival del Odio a Rusia' y rechazado los llamamientos a reaccionar ante los supuestos crimenes de guerra rusos para los cuales la evidencia es débil, podría haber puesto a Berlín en una posición que hubiera permitido a Alemania forjar la paz entre Moscú y Kiev. Ese fue el papel que Bismarck jugó en Europa. La guerra en Ucrania fue la oportunidad de Berlín para demostrar su independencia real respecto a Washington y su voluntad de construir la seguridad y estabilidad con Rusia en Europa. Macrón también ha sido acusado de ser excesivamente apaciguador con Rusia. Es otro político europeo que va por donde sople el viento, así que siempre intenta estar en los dos lados. Este tipo de comportamiento ha funcionado durante décadas, pero dada la trayectoria de la sociedad europea, a partir de ahora fracasará. En las primeras semanas de la guerra, usted dijo que Rusia era “demasiado amable”. Lo que quería decir cuando hice aquellas declaraciones es que Moscú era “contenido” en el uso de la fuerza, no “demasiado amable”. Pero mi razonamiento se basa en 5.000 años de historia militar. Si el defensor sufre poco daño durante la fase inicial del conflicto, puede llegar a la conclusión de que el atacante es más débil de lo que piensa y luchar más duro y durante más tiempo. Después de las masacres al norte de Kiev y los bombardeos de instalaciones civiles, como la estación de tren de Kramatorsk, puede decirse que Moscú ha cambiado de táctica? En la guerra, lo mejor es golpear fuerte y dejar al defensor sin esperanzas de exito desde los primeros minutos del ataque. En cuanto a las acusaciones contra los rusos, recomiendo a las autoridades y a la prensa de que traten esas informaciones como acusar sin fundamento. Hasta que un equipo de investigación de un país neutral examine los sitios y las pruebas, nadie debe llegar a ninguna conclusión. Finlandia proporcionó excelentes equipos en los Balcanes en la década de 1990 que con frecuencia anulaban las suposiciones de culpabilidad iniciales. Ahora hace falta algo similar. La verdad sobre lo que ha conducido a este trágico conflicto y sobre lo que pasa en el terreno está ausente en la mayoría de los debates en los medios occidentales. Por eso insta a los europeos a que presten atención a la evaluación del conflicto del coronel del ejercito suizo Jacques Baud. España está en una posición que le permite ver los acontecimientos en Ucrania desde una posición más objetiva. Sería un grave error que el Gobierno español se precipitase a emitir un juicio. Precisamente, ¿qué puede hacer un país de tamaño medio como España en esta crisis? El papel de seguridad de España en la periferia de Europa y en el Mediterrneo es fundamental para la seguridad de Europa Occidental, y serí imprudente ponerlo en riesgo por un conflicto que no involucra los intereses* *estratgicos vitales de España.*

www.elmundo.es
WordPress | Noticias virales por HashThemes


----------



## ussser (23 Abr 2022)

Si me permitís el offtopic voy hacer una consulta.

Tiene que ver con la bombona naranja metálica de butano Repsol.. 

Según abro el mando del gas se libera con una presión anormal que al encender hace una llama exagerada. El olor al quemar es muy desagradable. Deja un residuo negro en el recipiente a calentar. 

Esto ya me ha pasado en otras ocasiones, descarto suciedad en los hornillos. 

Muchas gracias y Disculpad.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (23 Abr 2022)

Uno de los posibles planes de ataque rusos, según un conocido experto en temas militares de Youtube....planteado así es un plan inviable con los medios que ha puesto Rusia en juego, pero un ataque sólo por el sur siguiendo la flecha yo creo que reventaría todo el sistema defensivo en Ucrania oriental al completo y el flanco izquierdo del avance lo tendrían cubierto por el río Dnieper...previamente tendrían que iniciar un ataque preliminar de fijación mas a la derecha para hacer creer a los ukros que el ataque principal iría por ahí y así atraer sus reservas....


----------



## petroglifo (23 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Lo siento es falso ojala fuera así, el problema que tiene España en muchas zonas es la penetración de agua salobre de mar en tierra por los pozos de agua dulce realizados y que ejercían una presión (osmótica) que impedía el avance del agua de mar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agua salobre que te permite beberla sin morir de cagaleras o por una sobredosis de sodio, los azovitas no estan bebiendo Lanjaron, una cosa es que te permita vivir y otra que los ciudadanos europeos la beberian sin liarla (En toda la UE el agua potable que se distribuye es de una calidad mediocre e ira a peor).


----------



## Snowball (23 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Uno de los posibles planes de ataque rusos, según un conocido experto en temas militares de Youtube....planteado así es un plan inviable con los medios que ha puesto Rusia en juego, pero un ataque sólo por el sur siguiendo la flecha yo creo que reventaría todo el sistema defensivo en Ucrania oriental al completo y el flanco izquierdo del avance lo tendrían cubierto por el río Dnieper...previamente tendrían que iniciar un ataque preliminar de fijación mas a la derecha para hacer creer a los ukros que el ataque principal iría por ahí y así atraer sus reservas....



Uffff

Demasiados Kilómetros de flancos que cubrir y líneas de abastecimiento


----------



## Trilobite (23 Abr 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Si me permitís el offtopic voy hacer una consulta.
> 
> Tiene que ver con la bombona naranja metálica de butano Repsol..
> 
> ...



Puede que se te haya jodido el regulador, ese capirote que le pones a la bombona y de donde sale el tubo. Valen 20 e.


----------



## petroglifo (23 Abr 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Si me permitís el offtopic voy hacer una consulta.
> 
> Tiene que ver con la bombona naranja metálica de butano Repsol..
> 
> ...



La propaganda dice que la combustion del gas butano no genera residuos, pero el gas no se consume completamente y aparte de humedad, puede que los usuarios inhalen otras cosas, yo de la estufa de gas butano nunca me gusto el olor que desprende


----------



## mazuste (23 Abr 2022)

Rusia se ha embarcado en una misión y el tiempo les está dando la razón:

 Europa rechaza la demanda de Putin de pagar el gas natural en rublos - 24 de marzo de 2022, Bloomberg

 El pago de la UE en rublos por el gas ruso violaría el régimen de sanciones - documento - Apr 14, 2022, Reuters

 Yellen advierte que la prohibición europea de la energía rusa podría perjudicar a las economías - 21 abr 2022, rfi / AFP

 La UE ve la manera de pagar por el gas ruso sin romper las sanciones - Apr 22, 2022, Reuters


----------



## ussser (23 Abr 2022)

Trilobite dijo:


> Puede que se te haya jodido el regulador, ese capirote que le pones a la bombona y de donde sale el tubo. Valen 20 e.



Muchas gracias. Lo cambiaré.


----------



## Teuro (23 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Como dice acertadamente Emmanuel Todd, las guerras de EEUU son "operaciones teatrales" (juego de palabras a partir de "teatro de operaciones"). Ganan porque la diferencia entre ambos contendientes es bestial, lo tienen todo muy calculado desde el principio, minimizando los riesgos, escogiendo al sparring adecuado; es decir, a nadie que tenga una capacidad de defensa más o menos decente frente a ellos. En Yugoslavia ni siquiera se plantearon entrar por tierra, y eso lo dice todo.



EEUU valora la vida de sus soldados, para Rusia son carne de cañón sin valor, en realidad nunca lo ha sido. En EEUU la repatriación de féretros es muy impopular, en Rusia se oculta a la población, en EEUU hay cierto patriotismo más de fachada que real, en Rusia comienza a parecerse al nazismo con una población fanatizada. En EEUU hay disidencia frente a las posiciones oficiales y es permitida aunque los Zuckenberg de turno intenten ocultarla, en Rusia directamente te encarcelan, te matan o te envenenan. Hay muchas diferencias entre EEUU y Rusia.

Respecto al ejército, EEUU hará todo lo posible para evitar el enfrentamiento directo, puesto que no quiere soldaditos muertos, a Rusia le da exactamente igual. Pero no tengo ninguna duda que en un enfrentamiento cara a cada mediante guerra convencional EEUU se come a Rusia con papas, es que no hay comparación, solo el presupuesto de defensa norteamericano multiplica por más de 12 al ruso.

Respecto al armamento, es cierto que Rusia fanfarronea con lo que tiene, con lo que da la impresión de que en cuestiones nucleares y misiles están por encima de EEUU, pero, EEUU calla, no dice lo que tienen, no fanfarronean, todo es silencio y secreto. ¿Qué armamento "secreto" dispone EEUU?. Es posible que ninguno, pero en la IIGM se sacaron la bomba atómica de la manga ....


----------



## Teuro (23 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> ATACAN O SE DEFIENDEN?
> 
> 
> 
> El canciller de Alemania afirma que evitar la confrontación militar directa con Rusia debe ser la máxima prioridad de la OTAN



Ese mapa solo demuestra una absoluta derrota diplomática rusa. ¿No saben imponerse mediante la diplomacia?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Abr 2022)

Hallan el cadáver de Esther López la chica desaparecida en Traspinedo hace 25 días.


Si no sale en los medios de comunicación es porque ha sido muerte natural




www.burbuja.info





Y TENIENDO EN CUENTA QUE EL PRESIDENTE FALSO DE ESPAÑA

*PEDRO SANCHEZ Y SU MARIDO BEGOÑO SANCHEZ*

**

* ... COMPRARON A SUS NIÑAS EN UCRANIA...*

(SI NO RECUERDO MAL)





QUE ES UNO DE LOS MAYORES HUBS MUNDIALES DE TRAFICO DE PERSONAS. PUES YA OS PODEIS IMAGINAR DONDE PUEDEN ATERRIZAR LOS RUSOS ESTE AVION
líder del PSOE presumió en sus redes sociales de haber mantenido una conversación con el presidente ucraniano, quien evitó mostrar ninguna señal de agradecimiento hacia el socialista
José Antonio Puglisi  28 Feb 2022 - 18:52 CET




*ESTO PUEDE ACABAR EN MUY MUY MAL PARA ALGUNOS *


----------



## Guaguei (23 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Hay algún otro youtuber que también se dedica a hacer vídeos sobre Putin con muchísima información que no es pública, de lo que se concluye inmediatamente que o se lo están inventando o tienen alguna otra fuente (¿en servicios secretos, OTAN o similares?) que les va dando datos reales o inventados. Esta es la cuestión, la proliferación de actores en el mundillo de la comunicación incrementa el número de mensajes imposibles de contrastar.



es justo lo que parece, que le han pasado informacion, el segundo video es como un reporte de inteligencia sobre las personas mas relevantes de un pais, con nombres, cargos, funciones, personalidad de cada individuo, debilidades, que si este no se lleva bien con este otro

tambien parece que quiere mostrar una analogia de lo que es la misma Usa, un estado maquiavelico y conspirador manejado por detras, con su deep state y sus iluminatis y reptilianos, los siluriki esos en el caso ruso, no entienden que otros pueden tener otras motivaciones mas patrioticas y humanas, como se nota que son conscientes de como les ve el mundo y que les tienen calados y eso les preocupa hasta el miedo y la incertidumbre, quiere el ladron que todos sean de su condicion, solo han tenido que mirarse al espejo para describir al contrario

tambien se denota ganas de intoxicacion, odio y ganas de liar, diciendo que todos tienen mucha hambre de poder y querrian derrocar a putin
Putin unas veces pelele guiado, otras un dictador inteligente inhumano y con mano de hierro

la verdad es que no es un youtuber al uso, lo parece en todo, salvo por la informacion que ofrece, y el trabajo de montaje de esos videos con mapas
una especie de visual politik mas hardcore y disfrazado de youtuber independiente casero, suscribete dame likes y me ayudaras


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (23 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Ese mapa solo demuestra una absoluta derrota diplomática rusa. ¿No saben imponerse mediante la diplomacia?



¿¿Te refieres a la imposición diplomática que hizo USA/OTAN con Iraq, Yugoslavia, Libia, Siria, Afganistán....?? ¿Entonces USA también fue derrotada??

La diplomacia estaba en los acuerdos de Minsk que Putin trató que se cumplieran, pero nadie en occidente (USA/OTAN ni su pelele Ucrania) estaba por la labor diplomática, su primer objetivo era conseguir provocar a Rusia y vaya si lo han conseguido.


----------



## petroglifo (23 Abr 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> China ya tiene problemas de produccion agricola. Y si, tiene reservas, pero para 1 año y estos problemas pueden ser indefinidos si las cadenas se han roto para "siempre. Paises de asia o oceania se enfrentan a problemas de desabastecimiento para su poblacion (conflictos civiles). Africa en algunas areas esta a las puertas de una gran hambruna.



Los chinos solo funcionan con el control ferreo de los comunistas, su prosperidad y crecimiento penden de un hilo, la China comunista me recuerda los carteles japoneses con el rollo de la prosperidad asiatica, si eran liberados de los occidentales y menudas hambrunas que pasaron los asiaticos "liberados" en Vietnam y la China ocupada por los japos.


----------



## mazuste (23 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Rusia se ha embarcado en una misión y el tiempo les está dando la razón:
> 
> Europa rechaza la demanda de Putin de pagar el gas natural en rublos - 24 de marzo de 2022, Bloomberg
> 
> ...




EEUU y Europa tras fracasar en su astuto plan para debilitar a Rusia, acaba de abandonar la fase 3.
Osease. se acabó la superioridad del regateo ("todavía podemos comprar gas con euros"). Han pasado
por la negación ("Rusia está perdiendo"), la rabia (¡¡mira lo que hizo la infame Rusia!!) y acaban de entrar
en la depresión ("Rusia puede ganar, ¿qué hacer"), que durará poco tiempo: antes de la aceptación final.

Quizás,en esa etapa de dolor con respecto a la llegada del mundo multipolar del que no tendrán control,
donde todavía están en la negación compulsiva de escuchar la realidad ( la completa ignorancia).


----------



## kelden (23 Abr 2022)

Ese artículo no tiene razón. A dia de hoy, en el mundo empresarial, Windows solo es opción viable para los escritorios de los oficinistas. Para todo lo demás Linux, FreeBSD, Vmware .... Poner servidores Windows hoy en dia es una locura, es vivir en el filo de la navaja.


----------



## EGO (23 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Ese mapa solo demuestra una absoluta derrota diplomática rusa. ¿No saben imponerse mediante la diplomacia?



Los diplomaticos rusos y el propio Putin son unos macarras.En su pais estan acostumbrados a hacer lo que les da la gana desde 1917.

Su estrategia en diplomacia exterior es chantajear,subvertir,sobornar y amenazar.


----------



## Remequilox (23 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Aun creemos que las guerras "modernas" Es que el pais con mas presupuesto belico ocupe un pais sin estado como afghanistan y los comandos se dediquen a pedir apoyo aereo y estos se carguen un pickup con un hellfire....
> 
> Las guerras modernas, estan en africa, en la india y pakistan, en siria, en ukrania, en yemen... Lo que ha hecho USA a partir de vietnam es un MARICONEO.
> 
> ...



Tampoco es exactamente así.
Son guerras, "a la usana manera".
Tras la debacle de Vietnam, el alto mando USA vio que para su población, las pérdidas humanas propias eran inasumibles.
Realmente USA perdió la guerra por tener 60.000 muertos y 300.000 heridos, en la práctica sin perder ni una sola batalla importante.
Saddam Hussein, cuando la invasión de Kuwait, ya lo dijo, USA no puede tener 10.000 bajas.
Desde los 70, el ejército USA se ha ido reconfigurando, tanto en composición como en doctrina operativa. Ha aumentado muchísimo la parte tecnológica, tanto la del frente como la de "atrás", para mantener una determinada capacidad de fuerza, minimizando todo lo posible las bajas humanas.
Es por eso que en los conflictos que ha realizado (o las películas que se han hecho), vemos esas burradas de despliegue tecno-bélico de costes (económicos) carísimos, pero que permiten máxima fuerza con mínimo riesgo humano.
Otros ejércitos (como los euro-otan, que no son más que fuerzas auxiliares complementarias USA), han seguido la misma línea. Fuera de USA y Euro-Otan, si bien se han tecnificado, no tienen ni en su alto mando ni en su sociedad esos apuros respecto de las bajas humanas en combate.
Por eso no se pueden hacer comparaciones "comparables".

En caso USA, por ejemplo, una operación con 10 bajas humanas (un pelotón de infantería), no solo es un drama y un desastre sin paliativos, sino que perfectamente puede implicar unas bajas de equipos por valor de 10 M US$, o más.
En otros ejércitos, 10 bajas humanas son siempre penosas y lamentables, pero posiblemente entren dentro de los costes asumibles, y conlleven unas pérdidas de equipo de 100.000 US$, a lo sumo 1 M US$.

Son lógicas operativas totalmente distintas.
El paradigma USA es que combaten "equipos carísimos, operados por humanos"
El paradigma de no-USA es que combaten "soldados, dotados de equipos más o menos costosos"


----------



## petroglifo (23 Abr 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> Esto requerirá algún tipo de pequeño proyecto de demostración: hacerse cargo de algún miembro pequeño e insignificante de la OTAN y ver cómo todos los demás miembros de la OTAN huyen en lugar de ir a la guerra contra Rusia por ello.



Si los europeos despertamos y abandonamos la Nato, yo me alegrare, pero en una confrontacion belica entre la Federacion Rusa y la Union Europea, lo que no lograron los polacos, los otomanos, los franceses o los alemanes en la ultima guerra mundial, lo lograriamos los 500 millones de comunitarios y eso es lo que busca los EEUU, enfrentar a Rusia, no solo a los ucranianos, *pretenden que sean los europeos los que pongan los muertos, para destruir a los rusos *


----------



## vettonio (23 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> EEUU y Europa tras fracasar en su astuto plan para debilitar a Rusia, acaba de abandonar la fase 3.
> Osease. se acabó la superioridad el regateo ("todavía podemos comprar gas con euros"). Han pasado
> por la negación ("Rusia está perdiendo"), la rabia (¡¡mira lo que hizo la infame Rusia!!) y acaban de entrar
> en la depresión ("Rusia puede ganar, ¿qué hacer"), que durará poco tiempo: antes de la aceptación final.
> ...



Es muy oportuna la comparación con las cinco fases pero desde mi punto de vista está n en un momento de transición entre la IRA y la depresión. Y ese momento es muy, pero que muy peligroso. En casos particulares vemos como desde empezar a tiros con todo el que se les cruza, a el suicidio, llevándose por delante a otros.

Personalmente, cuanto mas se va evidenciando la victoria rusa, mas preocupado estoy por la reacción de la OTAN y no será algo limitado como Bucha sino algo de gran envergadura que provoque una conmoción internacional, que ahogue el raciocinio y provoque una explosión emocional.


----------



## vettonio (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## petroglifo (23 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Putin alcanza un índice de aprobación del 80% entre los rusos*
> 
> Rusia se marca como objetivo controlar todo el este y sur de Ucrania
> 
> ...



El objetivo es la frontera polaca, tu crees que los usanos bendeciran o aprobaran un alto el fuego ?, la situacion actual es ideal para los Estados Unidos, las primaveras arabes no lo lograron, pero los maidanes han sido un exito para los anglosajones, ganancias economicas y control sobre la UE


----------



## Roedr (23 Abr 2022)

Qué difícil me resulta creer esto. Bastante tienen con seguir vivos los de los túneles.


----------



## SanRu (23 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Uno de los posibles planes de ataque rusos, según un conocido experto en temas militares de Youtube....planteado así es un plan inviable con los medios que ha puesto Rusia en juego, pero un ataque sólo por el sur siguiendo la flecha yo creo que reventaría todo el sistema defensivo en Ucrania oriental al completo y el flanco izquierdo del avance lo tendrían cubierto por el río Dnieper...previamente tendrían que iniciar un ataque preliminar de fijación mas a la derecha para hacer creer a los ukros que el ataque principal iría por ahí y así atraer sus reservas....



Los rusos avanzarán desde el sur para tomar Zaporiyia por dos razones: 

1) Se van a quedar con esa región.

2) desde ahí pueden amenazar Dnipro y Krivoi Rog, fijando muchas tropas Ukras en esas dos ciudades, además de poder atacar el flanco de un posible ataque de socorro al ejército Ukro en el Donbass que parta desde el Este. 

Yo no veo el ataque desde el norte hacia al Sur. Ni Rusia tiene tropas suficientes para eso ni exponer tanto flanco sería viable. 

Mientras los Ukros están entretenidos en Zaporiyia y Jarkov, se completará el embolsamiento del ejército Ukro en el Dombass.

El famoso Youtube del que hablas, y otros, se están dedicando a inventarse un plan ampliado para poder vender que Rusia está fracasando porque no logra tomar ni Jarkov ni Dnipro. A eso se dedican, a inventarse objetivos que no están en la agenda para poder decir que la ofensiva rusa va mal. 

Hay que entender que la propaganda occidental no va destinada a ganar la guerra sino a lograr que la población occidental acepte los sacrificios porque al menso se está frenando a los rusos. Si la población occidental supiera que los rusos van cumpliendo sus objetivos, no aceptarían sacrificarse por una causa perdida.


----------



## Mitrofán (23 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ese artículo no tiene razón. A dia de hoy, en el mundo empresarial, Windows solo es opción viable para los escritorios de los oficinistas. Para todo lo demás Linux, FreeBSD, Vmware .... Poner servidores Windows hoy en dia es una locura, es vivir en el filo de la navaja.



estás diciendo que windows es el OS de las charos??


----------



## SkullandPhones (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Guaguei (23 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Este es al que mas temen los ukros y la OTAN pero es de la edad de Putin......



propaganda bastante ridicula para ineptos
propaganda basada en deseos y con nulas posibilidades de desestanilizar nada en rusia

¿por que ahora va a haber un golpe de estado? por que antes no se hablaba de esto, ahh que es por la operacion especial


----------



## petroglifo (23 Abr 2022)

Todos esos niños son los hijos de los combatientes del Azov, cuando se dirige a ellos dice *"pribiet" *en ruso, no utiliza la neolengua ukro-catalonica inventada con el *"pribiit"*


----------



## MiguelLacano (23 Abr 2022)

Hechos objetivos y constatables:

1.- El ejército ruso ha perdido la iniciativa. No hay avances desde hace semanas ni tampoco una acción lesiva significativa contra las infraestructuras y la economía ucras.
2.- El ejército ucronazi tampoco tienen la iniciativa, pero resiste y se refuerza
3.- La actividad de inteligencia ucronazi está muy activa y continua aterrorizando a las poblaciones con eficacia, incluso en aquellas comarcas bajo control del ejército ruso (asesinatos, amenazas, sabotajes).
4.- Continuan operativas todas las vías logísticas ucronazis. Ello les permite recoger y trasladar impunemente material de todo tipo
5.- A resultas de lo anterior, una guerra de posiciones y golpes de mano se está estableciendo.
6.- Eso no evita que las bajas rusas sigan y el derroche de vidas y material.
7.- Las continuas muestras de dominio territorial en Kiev y resto del país, permiten golpes de propaganda cada vez más contundentes, como las visitas de todos los mandatarios habidos y por haber.
8.- EEUU continua alimentando económicamente a Zelensky, que ha podido eliminar impunemente a toda la oposición interna. Para USA, con el concurso de los uropedos esta operación es rentable y relativamente barata, sin poner un sólo muerto.
9.- La economía USA-uropeda se resiente levemente, pero hay un enorme margen para que las masas apenas sientan su efecto al nivel suficiente como para incomodar a los jerifaltes y mandamases.
10.- La economía rusa también resiste, pero comparativamente ahora mismo está más afectada y aunque pueda creerse que en el futuro hasta consigan salir relativamente bien parados, resultan tan dolorosas como absurdas las pérdidas que se están encajando (vidas y recursos) en esta guerra, para nada esencialmente.
10.- Los análisis relativos a la negligencia del mando ruso (pues en teoría tendrían medios más que suficientes para haber hecho otra campaña, sería y contundente) dan para un libro.

Corolario: La única duda es si Putin de verdad está tan alejado de la realidad como para suponer que sus "socios" le van a perdonar y dar una vía para volver a un estatu quo similar al precedente. Y la reacción de los damnificados, soldados y población, que pueden hacerse muchas preguntas al día siguiente que se firme una paz vergonzosa para Rusia.


----------



## piru (23 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Ya solo quedan 15. Ves echando cuentas.
> 
> 
> 
> Lo del moskva, por las fotos y por los datos que van saliendo 1 muerto , y 30 desaparecidos, cada vez esta más claro que fue algo interno. Cagada, o sabotaje eso nunca se podra saber.




Se les recalentó la pieza de museo, 40 años sin hacer nada y habrá disparado ahora más misiles que en toda su vida previa. Es como si tienes un 600 como pieza de colección y te apuntas aun rally con él.


----------



## Plutarko (23 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Tiene que ser CGI, según las noticias de aquí hace un mes que se les terminaron los misiles. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## petroglifo (23 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Russian spetsnaz in Ukraine with Tigr-M and Rys vehicles, PK1 Obzor and 1P87 optics, and a PKP. Also red patches and Soviet flag patches.



Lleva walkie talkie, ergo es un oficial, ademas tiene buen corazon, ayuda a las ancianas indefensas


----------



## Honkler (23 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Hechos objetivos y constatables:
> 
> 1.- El ejército ruso ha perdido la iniciativa. No hay avances desde hace semanas ni tampoco una acción lesiva significativa contra las infraestructuras y la economía ucras.
> 2.- El ejército ucronazi tampoco tienen la iniciativa, pero resiste y se refuerza
> ...



Mira macho, ya me he hartado de leerte gilipolleces. Al menos te lo podrías currar un poco más, lo haces de puta pena. Al ignore.


----------



## Roedr (23 Abr 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> estás diciendo que windows es el OS de las charos??



Tal cual, de las charos, los charos, y les chares.


----------



## Honkler (23 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Los diplomaticos rusos y el propio Putin son unos macarras.En su pais estan acostumbrados a hacer lo que les da la gana desde 1917.
> 
> Su estrategia en diplomacia exterior es chantajear,subvertir,sobornar y amenazar.



Anda! Como los anglos!


----------



## petroglifo (23 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Se les recalentó la pieza de museo, 40 años sin hacer nada y habrá disparado ahora más misiles que en toda su vida previa. Es como si tienes un 600 como pieza de colección y te apuntas aun rally con él.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1034692



El karma...


----------



## vettonio (23 Abr 2022)

El Ysabel lleva mas de 22 horas sin reportar su posición.

La última fue al noroeste de Viveiro (Lugo), a pocas millas de la costa y rumbo al Canal de la Mancha.


----------



## EGO (23 Abr 2022)

No puede ser.A mi me dijo el minijtro de defensa ruso que Mariupol ya estaba controlada.

Unos cuantos follacabras menos en este mundo siempre es una buena noticia.


----------



## mazuste (23 Abr 2022)

*"Dos escuelas de pensamiento se enfrentan en el Kremlin sobre qué hacer en Ucrania . *
_*La línea dura presiona por una guerra total , que después del Donbass, apunte a Odessa 
y el resto del Sur para abrir un corredor hacia Transnistria, territorio de habla rusa que se
ha rebelado contra Moldavia. Los otros intentan convencer a Vladimir Putin que termine
el juego con una victoria decisiva en las regiones de Lugansk y Donetsk, y luego imponer*_
* sus propias condiciones de paz a Kiev .*
Dmitry Suslov 

Corriere dela Sera


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> El Ysabel lleva mas de 22 horas sin reportar su posición.
> 
> La última fue al noroeste de Viveiro (Lugo), a pocas millas de la costa y rumbo al Canal de la Mancha.



Зажгите трубку номер 1!


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Red Star (23 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Hechos objetivos y constatables:
> 
> 1.- El ejército ruso ha perdido la iniciativa. No hay avances desde hace semanas ni tampoco una acción lesiva significativa contra las infraestructuras y la economía ucras.
> 2.- El ejército ucronazi tampoco tienen la iniciativa, pero resiste y se refuerza
> ...



A la nevera que te vas, no aportas nada, más que derrotismo y troleo light. Habla con una pared, que te escuchará más que yo.


----------



## MiguelLacano (23 Abr 2022)

Maricron no le va a la zaga. Armas a tutiplen (Y cada vez más aparatosas, lo que deja bien a las claras el nivel de dejadez del mando político ruso) para el cocainómano y sus ucronazis. Mientras, mister Putin viéndolas venir. Algunos por aquí, a lo que veo, haciendo cábalas sobre el "reparto" de Ucrania que que se va a hacer... (repartir piel del oso antes de cazarlo nunca ha sido de gente sensata)






La France va livrer des systèmes d’artillerie mobile CAESAR à l’Ukraine – Meta-Defense.fr







meta-defense.fr


----------



## Scardanelli (23 Abr 2022)

La HORDA es una organización mafiosa con forma de gestión medieval.


----------



## Araco (23 Abr 2022)

petroglifo dijo:


>



Es triste decirlo pero ahora mismo debe ser lo más cercano a la fantasía "Metro 2033" de Dmitri Glujovski. Tal vez aguanten realizando golpes de mano como los españoles sitiados en Baler. Ya veremos como acaba esa historia.


----------



## Scardanelli (23 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



En Vietnam de Lenin solo quedan las estatuas…


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Abr 2022)

Araco dijo:


> Es triste decirlo pero ahora mismo debe ser lo más cercano a la fantasía "Metro 2033" de Dmitri Glujovski. Tal vez aguanten realizando golpes de mano como los españoles sitiados en Baler. Ya veremos como acaba esa historia.



La fábrica es dela época soviética, asi que en Moscú deben tener unos planos detallados de todo el complejo, basta con sellar todas las salidas existentes y dejar que se coman unos a otros.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Abr 2022)

Intel Slava Z

aqui el video
sobre como los americanos saben que de toda la
PASTA Y CASH SANO QUE MANDAN ASI COMO ARMAS "SE PIERDE POR EL CAMINO" PARTE IMPORTANTE VAMOS QUE SE LA CORRUPCION ES TOTAL





5:16

 Tucker Carlson: "Don't you doubt that most of the weapons and aid we're sending to Ukraine will get lost somewhere along the way?"

Doug McGregor, former colonel in the US Army: “Of course, there are doubts. But apparently not enough to stop this pumping of Ukraine with ammunition and money. We already have terrible experience with tracing our arms shipments, we've seen it in both Iraq and Afghanistan. I can tell you with certainty that some of the weapons that we are sending will end up in the hands of those whom we would never want to see them. If you listen to what President Biden said today, he is giving the illusion that all this will change the outcome of the battle. WILL NOT CHANGE. What is happening now is the total destruction of the best forces of Ukraine in the eastern part of the country. No one is able to change this, especially we ... All we do is heat up relations with Russia and turn Eastern Ukraine into a target for Russian missile airstrikes," the former colonel said.​


----------



## Casino (23 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Hechos objetivos y constatables:
> 
> 1.- El ejército ruso ha perdido la iniciativa. No hay avances desde hace semanas ni tampoco una acción lesiva significativa contra las infraestructuras y la economía ucras.
> 2.- El ejército ucronazi tampoco tienen la iniciativa, pero resiste y se refuerza
> ...




Sus compañeros de bando le están purgando ya. 
Pero Vd. demuestra valor y sensatez simplemente por atreverse a exponer los hechos.
Dentro de un par de semanas los ucranianos tendrán de vuelta a los servidores de los distintos sistemas de artillería occidentales. Deles un par de semanas más para que éstos adiestren a más ucranianos ya en Ucrania, para poder dotar de personal a todos los obuses que están llegando por vía aérea, y ferroviaria en el caso de los autopropulsados. 
Con este plazo, puede que dentro de cuatro semanas veamos movimientos ofensivos más significativos por parte ucraniana, desde ese momento, todo lo que esté a 60km de la línea de avance quedará expuesto a un fuego devastador que será tan letal como preciso.
Si no se ordena asaltar la acería, dentro de cuatro semanas los defensores de Mariupol seguirán resistiendo. Puede que veamos otro símbolo tan poderoso como el que tuvimos en el Alcázar bajo las órdenes de Moscardó, nuestro Guzmán el bueno contemporáneo.


Saludos y GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## vettonio (23 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *"Dos escuelas de pensamiento se enfrentan en el Kremlin sobre qué hacer en Ucrania . *
> _*La línea dura presiona por una guerra total , que después del Donbass, apunte a Odessa
> y el resto del Sur para abrir un corredor hacia Transnistria, territorio de habla rusa que se
> ha rebelado contra Moldavia. Los otros intentan convencer a Vladimir Putin que termine
> ...



En conjunto, estoy en desacuerdo con Suslov en su entrevista para Il Corriere.

Y no me voy a extender más que las obligaciones mandan.


----------



## ussser (23 Abr 2022)

Acaban de sacar en antonia3 una noticia sobre los civiles dentro de azovstal. Fijaos en el lenguaje no verbal de los niños y de los pocos adultos que filman los soldados ucranianos.

Impresionante.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Abr 2022)

48.4K views12:27
__

_ 
_ 
Intel Slava 


0:06 VERSION CONTRARIA DEL VIDEO DE LOS CHECHENOS SACANDO RATAS NAZIS
This media is not supported in your browser
VIEW IN TELEGRAM​0:06


Archival footage from Mariupol, Russian special forces storming the fortified areas

42.6K views12:48​


----------



## Araco (23 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La fábrica es dela época soviética, asi que en Moscú deben tener unos planos detallados de todo el complejo, basta con sellar todas las salidas existentes y dejar que se coman unos a otros.




Hombre lo normal sería que hayan modificado en cierta medida las instalaciones y hayan creado una suerte de instalación subterránea.


----------



## EUROPIA (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Abr 2022)

Intel Slava Z
¡
SE LES VINO EL PEPINO CUANDO SALIAN DE LOS ESCONDERICHES EN EL ASTILLERO
0:09

Archival footage from Mariupol

Russian forces destroy Azov militants

36.6K views13:23​


----------



## Scardanelli (23 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La fábrica es dela época soviética, asi que en Moscú deben tener unos planos detallados de todo el complejo, basta con sellar todas las salidas existentes y dejar que se coman unos a otros.



Claro, porque no han modificado nada sin la autorización del Soviet Supremo…


----------



## arriondas (23 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Ese mapa solo demuestra una absoluta derrota diplomática rusa. ¿No saben imponerse mediante la diplomacia?



Ya han visto para lo que sirve la diplomacia en según qué terrenos y según qué países. Incluso el propio Jeffrey Sachs en su día se dio cuenta de las verdaderas intenciones de la anglosfera para con Rusia.


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Abr 2022)

Araco dijo:


> Hombre lo normal sería que hayan modificado en cierta medida las instalaciones y hayan creado una suerte de instalación subterránea.



No, a menos que los nazis esperasen verse cercados dentro, cosa que veo imposible.


----------



## MiguelLacano (23 Abr 2022)

España envía 39 forenses para investigar crímenes de guerra en Ucrania


Pedro Sánchez anuncia pondrá a los médicos al servicio de la Corte Penal Internacional para acabar con la "impunidad"




www.redaccionmedica.com


----------



## MiguelLacano (23 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Sus compañeros de bando le están purgando ya.
> Pero Vd. demuestra valor y sensatez simplemente por atreverse a exponer los hechos.
> Dentro de un par de semanas los ucranianos tendrán de vuelta a los servidores de los distintos sistemas de artillería occidentales. Deles un par de semanas más para que éstos adiestren a más ucranianos ya en Ucrania, para poder dotar de personal a todos los obuses que están llegando por vía aérea, y ferroviaria en el caso de los autopropulsados.
> Con este plazo, puede que dentro de cuatro semanas veamos movimientos ofensivos más significativos por parte ucraniana, desde ese momento, todo lo que esté a 60km de la línea de avance quedará expuesto a un fuego devastador que será tan letal como preciso.
> ...



No es tan fácil como usted lo plantea. Y tampoco es un acierto de los ucronazis, sino una negligencia increíble de los rusos. Las unidades ucras más fanatizadas no van a tener capacidad para atacar, los conscriptos ni tienen ganas ni saben hacerlo. Pero todo apunta a que se va a fijar lo que ya hay, estancamiento y golpes de mano. Y en eso Rusia, la supuesta potencia, delata su error y fracaso. Respetar Kiev y las bases de gobierno del cocainómano se estudiará como colmo de la idiocia militar (política, porque los militares seguro que esto les parece algo impresentable).


----------



## MiguelLacano (23 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> *Sus compañeros de bando le están purgando ya*.
> Pero Vd. demuestra valor y sensatez simplemente por atreverse a exponer los hechos.
> Dentro de un par de semanas los ucranianos tendrán de vuelta a los servidores de los distintos sistemas de artillería occidentales. Deles un par de semanas más para que éstos adiestren a más ucranianos ya en Ucrania, para poder dotar de personal a todos los obuses que están llegando por vía aérea, y ferroviaria en el caso de los autopropulsados.
> Con este plazo, puede que dentro de cuatro semanas veamos movimientos ofensivos más significativos por parte ucraniana, desde ese momento, todo lo que esté a 60km de la línea de avance quedará expuesto a un fuego devastador que será tan letal como preciso.
> ...




Yo escribo para gente honrada y sensata, no para fanáticos que sólo quieren escuchar sus propias mentiras. Me la pela que los sordomudos de espíritu me bloqueen, ellos que sigan lamiéndose el cipote unos a otros, es su problema y su miseria. Estoy con Rusia, pero aquí vengo a conocer la verdad y transmitirla en la medida de mis humildes posibilidades. Sin ocultar nunca que Rusia lleva razón, merece ganar y que ese esperpento pútrido llamado "Ucrania" es un monstruo creado por el nacionalismo y la maldad anglo, que ha generado mucho dolor y aún va a causar bastante más, por desgracia.


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Abr 2022)

La bandera rusa se iza sobre el edificio de la administración en Primorsk, región de Zaporozhye.

@warjournaltg


----------



## zapatitos (23 Abr 2022)

Baila pogo sobre un nazi ucraniano


petroglifo dijo:


> Todos esos niños son los hijos de los combatientes del Azov, cuando se dirige a ellos dice *"pribiet" *en ruso, no utiliza la neolengua ukro-catalonica inventada con el *"pribiit"*





Espero de corazón que los chavales no acaben como los hijos de Goebbels, asesinados por sus propios padres.

Saludos.


----------



## delhierro (23 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> No es tan fácil como usted lo plantea. Y tampoco es un acierto de los ucronazis, sino una negligencia increíble de los rusos. Las unidades ucras más fanatizadas no van a tener capacidad para atacar, los conscriptos ni tienen ganas ni saben hacerlo. Pero todo apunta a que se va a fijar lo que ya hay, estancamiento y golpes de mano. Y en eso Rusia, la supuesta potencia, delata su error y fracaso. Respetar Kiev y las bases de gobierno del cocainómano se estudiará como colmo de la idiocia militar (política, porque los militares seguro que esto les parece algo impresentable).



Putin aun cree que tiene marcha atras. 

Lo de no desturir los puentes y cortar la luz es de subnormales, más aun cuando hay videos asesinando a tus hombres a sangre fria. Y lo de la aceria igual. No tiran las bombas gordas, por temas economicos , tampoco dejaron que entraran a sangre y fuego por temas politicos. Si los chechenos y los de la mochila roja sacan a rastras a los jefes y a los cabecillas nazis y sobre todo a los extranjeros, Putin tendria que actuar y no quiere.

Pero dale tiempo, no va a ir para atras, y cuando coja velocidad seran imparables. En un frente cerrado estan destruyendo 8 a 1 12 a 1 sus bajas por muchos videos que cuelguen los ucrannianos. Al menos ellos tambien empiezan a colgar los suyo. Lo de megaarsenal ha sido un golpe duro.

Y cuando empiecen en serio ( no lo va a poder evitar ni Putin ) vas a ver muchas banderas rojas, y la reinstauración de algo parecedo a la URSS. Comunismo de Guerra. No hay otro camino contra los anglos. Espero que con el aplauso de los popes, así seguiras apoyando a rusia.


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Abr 2022)

Soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RPD después de la liberación de Volnovakha


----------



## Casino (23 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> No es tan fácil como usted lo plantea. Y tampoco es un acierto de los ucronazis, sino una negligencia increíble de los rusos. Las unidades ucras más fanatizadas no van a tener capacidad para atacar, los conscriptos ni tienen ganas ni saben hacerlo. Pero todo apunta a que se va a fijar lo que ya hay, estancamiento y golpes de mano. Y en eso Rusia, la supuesta potencia, delata su error y fracaso. Respetar Kiev y las bases de gobierno del cocainómano se estudiará como colmo de la idiocia militar (política, porque los militares seguro que esto les parece algo impresentable).




Evidentemente es más fácil decirlo que hacerlo. 
Pero sin artillería no puede haber ofensiva. De la detección de blancos y de los movimientos enemigos ya sabe quién va a encargarse de procurárselos a los ucranianos, les van a dar coordenadas exactas en tiempo real. Para los ucranianos va a ser como jugar al póker con las cartas marcadas.
Día arriba, día abajo, veremos si los hechos empiezan a materializarse a partir de la segunda o tercera semana de mayo, del 15 al 21. Una vez se ponga en marcha el rodillo artillero esto acabará en otras seis semanas, los orcos no van a presentar una resistencia como la de los héroes de Mariupol cuando noten con qué profusión y precisión caen los pepinos del 155 va a producirse una desbandada general al grito de penitenciagite el último.

Saludos y GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## vettonio (23 Abr 2022)

Lacano, desde el respeto a tu opinión, no entiendo a qué estancamiento te refieres continuamente. 

Y lo siguiente es solo una muestra, obviamente. ¿Hemos percibido el cambio sustancial de la temática de los vídeos en el último mes y medio? Me gustaría extenderme pero voy a salto de mata. En cualquier caso, me llama la atención mucho sus opiniones y más viniendo de quien vienen.


----------



## Azrael_II (23 Abr 2022)

Dos hemos rusos derribados por manpads


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

Dado que el CICR y las autoridades ucranianas están eludiendo el proceso de devolución de los cuerpos de los militares caídos a sus familiares con diversos pretextos, la República Popular de Luhansk ha decidido publicar una lista de los militares ucranianos caídos cuyos cuerpos han sido identificados, confirmando su disposición a entregarlos a sus familiares y amigos:

1. Artem Mikhailovich Viytovich;
2. Gordievich Iryna Vasyl'evna;
3. Gumenjuk Volodymyr; 3;
4. Igor Vladimirovich Diachenko, nacido en 1969;
5. Kozakov;
6. Alexander Pavlovich Kormukhin, nacido el 11 de diciembre de 1970;
7. Lyuzak Fedor Stepanovich;
8. Vitaly Olegovich Magda, nacido el 4 de agosto de 1996;
9. Majewski;
10. Popovich Nikolay, nacido el 15.06.1979;
11. Andrey Petrovich Rudchuk, nacido el 22.03.1981.

Los familiares que deseen llevarse los cuerpos de los fallecidos pueden ponerse en contacto con los siguientes números de teléfono:

+38 (072) 222-44-41 (Telegram, WhatsApp);
(0642) 585891.

Destacamos la apertura de la República Popular de Luhansk al diálogo sobre cuestiones humanitarias, incluida la identificación y entrega de los cuerpos de los militares ucranianos muertos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44509

_Hay fotos de los muertos en bolsas de plástico que no copio en el enlace._


----------



## Casino (23 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1034770
> 
> 
> Soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RPD después de la liberación de Volnovakha




Los orcos afirmaron haber capturado esa plaza el 12 de marzo, si la han capturado ahora menuda mierda de ofensiva, claro que esa plaza está a cuatro años luz de la frontera rusa, tiene mucho mérito, ¿a que sí?.

Los separatistas apoyados por Rusia capturan la estratégica ciudad de Volnovakha

Por cierto, la "ciudad" ya no tiene población.
Noticia del 15 de marzo.
Volnovaja, la ciudad de Donetsk que ya no existe

Pero, hey, que no caiga la moral de la tropa orca, continúe Vd. animando con su propaganda.




GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

Exclusive⚡Cómo Azov minó el puerto marítimo de Mariupol⚡

Vea ahora una inclusión especial del proyecto @wargonzo desde el puerto marítimo de Mariupol, en la que revelamos qué munición utilizaron los neonazis de Azov para minar el puerto, y de qué otra forma bloquearon el paso de esta instalación estratégica.

t.me/wargonzo/6722

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## kelden (23 Abr 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> estás diciendo que windows es el OS de las charos??



Windows es el SO del *consumidor* normal y corriente. Tampoco necesitan nada mejor.


----------



## coscorron (23 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1034770
> 
> 
> Soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RPD después de la liberación de Volnovakha



La bandera de la UE también pisoteada y es que nos lo hemos ganado ...


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Abr 2022)

Fuerzas especiales rusas cerca de un BTR-4E ucraniano destruido en la región de Jarkov.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (23 Abr 2022)

_Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania: “*Rusia debe ser designada como estado patrocinador del terrorismo y ser tratada en consecuencia*”._





Para despistados: Designar a Rusia como estado patrocinador del terrorismo posibilitaría sancionar a los países que hagan negocios con ellos.
Sale de la boca del ministro de exteriores ucraniano, pero las palabras vienen de Washington y poco tienen que ver con la guerra.


----------



## delhierro (23 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Dos hemos rusos derribados por manpads




Eso ya esta publicado y es un M8 ucraniano. Evidentemente derribado por los rusos.

Los ucranianos son muy dados a cambiar el titulo a los videos.


----------



## tomasjos (23 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> EEUU valora la vida de sus soldados, para Rusia son carne de cañón sin valor, en realidad nunca lo ha sido. En EEUU la repatriación de féretros es muy impopular, en Rusia se oculta a la población, en EEUU hay cierto patriotismo más de fachada que real, en Rusia comienza a parecerse al nazismo con una población fanatizada. En EEUU hay disidencia frente a las posiciones oficiales y es permitida aunque los Zuckenberg de turno intenten ocultarla, en Rusia directamente te encarcelan, te matan o te envenenan. Hay muchas diferencias entre EEUU y Rusia.
> 
> Respecto al ejército, EEUU hará todo lo posible para evitar el enfrentamiento directo, puesto que no quiere soldaditos muertos, a Rusia le da exactamente igual. Pero no tengo ninguna duda que en un enfrentamiento cara a cada mediante guerra convencional EEUU se come a Rusia con papas, es que no hay comparación, solo el presupuesto de defensa norteamericano multiplica por más de 12 al ruso.
> 
> Respecto al armamento, es cierto que Rusia fanfarronea con lo que tiene, con lo que da la impresión de que en cuestiones nucleares y misiles están por encima de EEUU, pero, EEUU calla, no dice lo que tienen, no fanfarronean, todo es silencio y secreto. ¿Qué armamento "secreto" dispone EEUU?. Es posible que ninguno, pero en la IIGM se sacaron la bomba atómica de la manga ....



Teuro, eso que dice usted de los americanos suena a Wunderwaffen.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Abr 2022)

BUSCANDO EL ORIGINAL | VERSION CON EXTRAS | FINAL CUT 

*Johnson's statement about Russia's victory in the special operation in Ukraine 
created a split in the West *

*- Financial Times 11:32*











_*⚡*_Johnson's statement about Russia's victory in the special operation in Ukraine created a split in the West - Financial Times

Asked if Russia could win the war, Boris Johnson acknowledged it was a "real opportunity", adding that Putin was determined to "grind the Ukrainians".

The publication notes that his statement by the British Prime Minister "united front" of the rhetoric of the G7 countries.






"His announcement was the first admission by a major Western leader that Russia could win the sting operation 

and marks a significant shift in his own rhetoric from just a few weeks ago, when Johnson was confident Russia would "lose ".

This is also contrary to the united front that the leaders of the G7 demonstrated,"

writes the* Financial Times.*






_*ONE BY ONE *_

_*BANG BIRI BANG BANG BIRI BANG BAN *_​


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (23 Abr 2022)

Un OT interesante:

*El ejército de Malí dice que se descubrió una fosa común cerca de la antigua base francesa*


*El ejército maliense dijo el viernes que ha descubierto una fosa común cerca de una base militar que Francia devolvió hace cuatro días en Gossi*, en el norte del país.


El anuncio se produce *pocas horas después de que el ejército francés dijera que había filmado mercenarios rusos enterrando cuerpos cerca de la base para acusar falsamente a las fuerzas salientes de Francia *de dejar atrás fosas comunes.


El vídeo, filmado con un dron y visto por la AFP el jueves, mostraba lo que parecen ser soldados caucásicos cubriendo cuerpos con arena cerca de la base de Gossi.


"*Se descubrieron cuerpos en un estado de putrefacción avanzada en una fosa común, no lejos del campamento anteriormente ocupado por la fuerza francesa Barkhane*", dijo el estado mayor del ejército en un comunicado.


Francia entregó oficialmente el control de la base de Gossi al ejército maliense el martes como parte de una retirada anunciada en febrero.


"*El estado de putrefacción avanzada de los cuerpos indica que esta fosa común existía mucho antes de la entrega. En consecuencia, la responsabilidad de este acto no puede atribuirse de ninguna manera a la Fama*" o a las fuerzas armadas malienses, según la declaración.


Se ha pedido al Ministerio de Defensa que abra una investigación.


Francia y los Estados Unidos han acusado a los mercenarios rusos Wagner de desplegarse en Malí mientras París termina su operación militar de casi una década en el país del Sahel.


El gobierno militar de Malí ha negado las acusaciones y ha dicho que los rusos en el país son instructores militares.


*El sentimiento antifrancés ha crecido en África Occidental,* donde las fuerzas francesas han operado desde 2013 para detener las insurgencias yihadistas, y las campañas en las redes sociales han atacado a las tropas francesas.


La retirada de Francia de Malí se produjo cuando franjas de territorio permanecieron bajo el control de los rebeldes vinculados a Al-Qaeda y al grupo ISIS y a medida que las tensiones se dispararon entre París y Bamako por el presunto despliegue de mercenarios Wagner.


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

Para los que han preguntado dónde está Primorsk.
Ciudad situada en la costa del Mar de Azov, al oeste de Berdyansk.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44507


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Abr 2022)

BMP-1 ucraniano destruido en la región de Kherson


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

Sobre la ayuda al ejército.

1. La recogida de cargamentos humanitarios militares se destina principalmente a los ejércitos de la DPR y la LPR, donde la situación de abastecimiento es peor que en las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

2. La escasez de suministros se debe en gran medida a la movilización y a la insuficiente preparación de los suministros del ejército, que ha aumentado considerablemente. Hay que entender que Rusia no ha llevado a cabo operaciones a tal escala durante décadas, y sería extraño esperar que no surgieran algunos problemas de suministro.

3. En estas circunstancias, la tarea de la sociedad civil es echar una mano al ejército ayudándole con suministros, mientras se establece la logística del suministro centralizado de todos los bienes necesarios.

4. Es normal ayudar al ejército. Durante la Gran Guerra Patria, el pueblo soviético ayudó activamente al ejército a vencer a los nazis, financiando de hecho la producción de columnas enteras de tanques y escuadrones de aviones con sus propios ahorros, por no hablar de los envíos masivos al frente. En consecuencia, nuestro ejército está luchando ahora contra los fascistas ucranianos y es normal y natural ayudarle en este empeño.

5. En 1941, mis antepasados donaron personalmente todas sus joyas y la mayor parte de sus ahorros personales al Fondo de Defensa Nacional. Muchas personas hicieron lo mismo. De hecho, la frase popular sobre la unidad del Frente y el Frente Interior estaba compuesta en gran parte por este tipo de historias personales.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44505


----------



## delhierro (23 Abr 2022)

<iframe src="" width="640" height="360" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="1" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media; fullscreen; picture-in-picture"></iframe>

Armamento ucraniano recuperado por los rusos y republicanos. El que ocupa el terreno se queda con los vehiculos avandonados.


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

Daños en un edificio residencial en Odessa.
Obviamente, no fue el impacto de un misil de crucero.

O bien entró un misil de defensa aérea o cayeron restos de un misil derribado.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44500


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

La parte ucraniana confirma varios impactos en las infraestructuras de Odessa. No especifican los objetos concretos (a la espera de un informe vespertino del Ministerio de Defensa ruso) ni la naturaleza de los daños.
El Gauleiter Kim guarda silencio sobre los ataques masivos a Nikolayev.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44499


----------



## Casino (23 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1034769
> 
> 
> La bandera rusa se iza sobre el edificio de la administración en Primorsk, región de Zaporozhye.
> ...




Del 30 de marzo

Mayor of Primorsk was captured by the military of the russian federation

Actualícese un poco, camarada.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

Nos despedimos de Sergey Agranovich, comandante de la 2ª compañía de la ORB Sparta, en Donetsk. El legendario "Vodyanoi" murió en los duros combates por Avdeevka. Comenzó a luchar con Motorolaa desde Slovyansk y Semyonovka, y participó en todas las operaciones militares de su batallón. Amable, abierta y desinteresadamente valiente. Una gran pérdida. "Vodyanoy" no llegó a su Kostyantynivka natal a sólo 20 kilómetros. No hay duda de que el Donbass y las unidades rusas completarán esta tarea. Es muy doloroso estar sin él ahora.

¡Paz celestial, hermano!

t.me/wargonzo/6717


----------



## bigmaller (23 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Hechos objetivos y constatables:
> 
> 1.- El ejército ruso ha perdido la iniciativa. No hay avances desde hace semanas ni tampoco una acción lesiva significativa contra las infraestructuras y la economía ucras.
> 2.- El ejército ucronazi tampoco tienen la iniciativa, pero resiste y se refuerza
> ...



Está cayendo en la propaganda. 
Los unicos hechos constatables son que russia sigue avanzando en todo el frente.
Es tan sencillo como esto:

Solamente en discutiendo esta guerra tactica en ukrania, Si russia no se queda con donbass ( kharkov discutible) y Crimea más toda la costa (odessa discutible) russia pierde. 

Si no, russia gana. 

Y eso se vera dentro de unos meses. 
Cómo se consiguen los objetivos y en cuanto tiempo, son pajas mentales. NO TENEMOS NI PUTA IDEA DE LO QUE PIENSA NINGUNO DE LOS ACTORES. SOLO HAY PROPAGANDA Y NIEBLA DE GUERRA.
No sabemos si russia piensa en una guerra larga desde el principio o fracasó su blitzkrieg. No sabemos nada.


Pero ademas de esto, y mucho mas importante que esto, es el tema geoestratégico. El valor de las materias primas en este nuevo mundo, los movimientos de los paises satelites que se van a resituar, las esferas de influencia, los nuevos maidanes, africa, taiwan....


Hay que abrir mucho el angulo de vision para poder darse cuenta de qué es lo que está pasando.


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

El ejército ruso destruye un depósito de armas y municiones de las AFU

Un dron de reconocimiento estaba corrigiendo un impacto de proyectil Krasnopol.

t.me/anna_news/29401

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

Las fuerzas de defensa aérea de Kiev atacan un edificio residencial en Odessa

Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas atacaron un edificio de apartamentos en Odessa con un sistema de defensa aérea.

Se produjo un incendio en el edificio. Ya se ha extinguido.

No es la primera vez que las fuerzas de defensa aérea de Kiev atacan edificios residenciales con misiles antiaéreos.

t.me/anna_news/29400


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

Las autoridades del DNR informan de las bajas

La defensora del pueblo de Donetsk, Darya Morozova, ha descrito las pérdidas de las fuerzas armadas de la República Popular de Donetsk durante la operación en Ucrania.

Entre el 15 y el 21 de abril, murieron 225 miembros de las fuerzas del orden y del ejército y 42 civiles.

El número de heridos fue de 760 y 189, respectivamente.

Desde principios de año, 1.426 miembros del personal de seguridad han muerto y 5.766 han resultado heridos en la DNR. Además, 388 civiles murieron y 1.492 resultaron heridos.

t.me/anna_news/29391


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> La bandera de la UE también pisoteada y es que no lo hemos ganado ...



Por lo menos aún no pisan la española.


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

Habrá toque de queda en toda Ucrania en la noche de Pascua del 23 al 24 de abril - el jefe adjunto de la oficina presidencial Kyrylo Tymoshenko.

Bienvenidos al mundo de Donbás, donde el toque de queda está en vigor desde 2014.

t.me/sashakots/31654


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Abr 2022)

TIENEN UN MATCH! 
los rusos y chechenos les van a presentar a los JAVELIN incautados
a ver si surge la quimica


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

El corredor humanitario de Azovstal en Mariupol abierto el sábado por el ejército ruso y las fuerzas de la república popular de Donetsk fue alcanzado por un mortero desde la planta, sin víctimas - Milicia Popular de la república popular de Donetsk

t.me/PatrickLancaterNewsToday/1826


----------



## JoséBatallas (23 Abr 2022)

El que tenga fotos guapas se puede pasar por aqui:





__





Las MEJORES fotografías de la Guerra de Ucrania [Recopilatorio PRORRUSO] Tierra quemada, lo demás es tierra conquistada. [OTAN NO, bases fuera]


Como en el principal hay mucha paja he decidido recopilar algunas de las mejores fotografías que se han visto por el hilo. Cualquier otra aportación es bienvenida. Solo imágenes por favor, y cualquier comentario o debate amigable entorno a las fotografías. Para colgar información, videos...




www.burbuja.info











En solo dos páginas de hilo las fotografías equivalen a cientos de páginas de este. Por eso de tener un sitio donde concentrarlas. Taluec.


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

Algo muy hermoso sobrevoló los suburbios de Odessa. 
Probablemente un misil

t.me/PatrickLancaterNewsToday/1825

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Abr 2022)

Политика
Эксклюзив kp.ru
22 апреля 2022 13:45


*Los rusos capturan el arsenal ucraniano de Balakleya, uno de los mayores de Europa [RU] 
Украина бросила под Харьковом крупнейший в Европе арсенал*
Российские войска получили доступ к тысячам тонн боеприпасов прямо в зоне военной спецоперации. Репортаж Александра Коца

Александр КОЦ






Российские войска получили доступ к тысячам тонн боеприпасов прямо в зоне военной спецоперации
Фото: Александр КОЦ
*Русские своих не бросают*

- В мирной жизни к нам приезжали какие-то манерные инструкторы по стрельбе, учили и такому хвату оружия, и этакому. Стойка такая, стойка сякая. А у меня это первая операция, и я тут понял, что все это полная ерунда. Залег и пытаешься как-то отстреливаться, перемещаться, - молодой командир разведгруппы Витя делится ощущениями с матерой легендой русского спецназа.

- А ты по-другому это воспринимай, - говорит старший товарищ. – Главное, чему ты должен научиться – это первый точный выстрел. Если ты в лесу выходишь неожиданно на противника – это самое важное. Мы впитывали все, учились везде, где могли. Ты что с собой сейчас на выход берешь?
Так выглядит преемственность поколений. Совсем юный, но уже потрепанный боями офицер жадно впитывает новые знания от человека, у которого за плечами несколько «горячих точек» и крупных спецопераций. Опытному спецназовцу, видно, важно понять, как сегодня действуют разведчики. И без напора или навязывания что-то подсказать.





Главная достопримечательность Балаклеи – это старейший и чуть ли не крупнейший арсенал в Европе.
Фото: Александр КОЦ
- Вы четверками работаете? Мы пятерками ходили, - расставляет он на столе автоматные патроны 5,45.
И на только профессионалам понятном языке начинает объяснять, как удобнее выстраивать людей в случае внезапной атаки противника – кто оттягивает на себя, кто подавляет огнем, кто заходит врагу во фланг. Молодой следит за патронами, которые опытный двигает по столу.

- Я понял. Но еще ведь каждый из нас – сам себе инженерная разведка.
- В лесу всегда так. Мины, растяжки…





С 2014 года именно отсюда боеприпасы всех возможных калибров отправлялись в Донбасс и бомбили мирные города.
Фото: Александр КОЦ
- Как обычно. План был хороший, но придется импровизировать. Добро пожаловать на передачу «Что было дальше». Пойду собираться.
Говорит так буднично, как будто пошел одеться за хлебом. Словно и не было три дня назад под селом Долгенькое боя, в котором отделение разведбата 144 дивизии потеряли двух человек. Российские бойцы выкатились на украинский укрепрайон, две бронемашины подбиты, шквальный огонь по спешившимся разведчикам. Почти все ранены, но продолжают отстреливаться. Один из бойцов получает пулю в сердце: «Мне конец, отходите, пацаны», - и еще пять минут прикрывает своих товарищей.





В 2017 году на складах случился пожар, снаряды разлетались на десятки километров.
Фото: Александр КОЦ
Парни в итоге дошли до своих, а затем вернулись за телами павших. Всю ночь возле них пролежал один из бойцов в ожидании эвакуационной группы – чтобы противник не утащил погибших. Тот, впрочем, тоже откатился от греха подальше, бросив своих четверых погибших. Откуда это берется у молодых пацанов, которые еще вчера сражались в лучшем случае в игровые приставки? На генном уровне прописано: русские на поле боя своих не бросают.





Следы видны до сих пор – хвостовики всевозможных ракет в апокалиптических масштабах разбросаны по всей территории 65-го арсенала.​


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

Pentágono: Más de 20 naciones han expresado su deseo de participar en una reunión de consulta la próxima semana en la Base Aérea de Ramstein (Alemania) para debatir la ayuda militar a largo plazo que los países occidentales pueden proporcionar al ejército ucraniano.

t.me/sashakots/31651


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

Rogozin: El nuevo misil balístico intercontinental Sarmat se pondrá en marcha a más tardar en otoño de 2022.

"Ahora tenemos absolutamente claro cuál será el siguiente curso de los acontecimientos. Se trata de la finalización de las pruebas de vuelo y de desarrollo, de las pruebas de este complejo en diferentes modos y a diferentes alcances y, por supuesto, de la aceptación más temprana posible para su armamento. Tenemos previsto hacerlo a más tardar en otoño de este año.

Según él, Roskosmos se enfrenta a la tarea de formar el primer regimiento que se pondrá en servicio en el territorio de Krasnoyarsk con los misiles que habrán sido suministrados en serie por la corporación estatal.

t.me/sashakots/31649


----------



## delhierro (23 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Respecto al ejército, EEUU hará todo lo posible para evitar el enfrentamiento directo, puesto que no quiere soldaditos muertos, a Rusia le da exactamente igual. Pero no tengo ninguna duda que en un enfrentamiento cara a cada mediante guerra convencional EEUU se come a Rusia con papas, es que no hay comparación, solo el presupuesto de defensa norteamericano multiplica por más de 12 al ruso.



A ver mete a los rusos en una mariopol cualquiera, pones detras la pedazo de cortina de antiaereos que tienen, y luego le pides a los eeuu que tomen la ciudad. ¿ ves la imagen ? Pues por eso , los yanquis ni estan si se les espera.

Los yanquis son fuerza aerea al 75%. Y los rusos tiene todo lo necesario para neutralizarla. En un choque de infanteria, artilleria y tanques no tienen nada que temer de la otan.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Abr 2022)

22 апреля 2022 13:45

*Los rusos capturan el arsenal ucraniano de Balakleya,
uno de los mayores de Europa [RU] *
Александр КОЦ


*MUCHAS GRACIAS EUROPA Y UCRANIA*

*NOS LLEVAMOS PARA TIRARSELOS A LOS MALOS *





*ESTAN VIEJITOS PERO NO NOS IMPORTA. SON MUY CHULIS. TOTAL ES PARA HACERLO EXPLOTAN AHI POOOOM *





С 2014 года именно отсюда боеприпасы всех возможных калибров отправлялись в Донбасс и бомбили мирные города.​


----------



## kelden (23 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> A ver mete a los rusos en una mariopol cualquiera, pones detras la pedazo de coritina de antiaereos que tienen, y luego le pides a los eeuu que tomen la ciudad. ¿ ves la imagen ? Pues por eso , los yanquis ni estan si se les espera.
> 
> Los yanquis son fuerza aerea al 75%. Y los rusos tiene todo lo necesario para neutralizarla. En un choques de infanteria y tanques no tienen nada que temer de la otan.



Coño ... que se pegaron 3 meses para sacar a 1000 follacabras de Faluya ....    Y no los sacaron .... simplemente les derrumbaron la ciudad encima ....


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

*Cuidado con las fakes*

El ejército ruso disparó al menos seis misiles de crucero contra Odessa. Los objetivos eran casas habitadas. Así lo anunció Anton Herashchenko, asesor del Ministro del Interior ucraniano.

☝El ataque estaba dirigido en realidad a instalaciones militares fuera de la ciudad. Según el canal de telegramas MASH, los ataques tuvieron como objetivo el aeródromo de Shkolnyy. Anton Gerashchenko dijo que los habitantes de la ciudad escucharon explosiones en diferentes zonas, y que "un misil logró ser derribado".

Si se observa el mapa de las instalaciones militares que se encuentran cerca de la urbanización Tiras, cerca de donde se produjo el ataque, se puede ver que el aeródromo militar más cercano está a sólo 6,5 kilómetros de distancia. Estas instalaciones suelen estar cubiertas por sistemas de defensa aérea.

❗* Al parecer, los artilleros antiaéreos de las AFU dispararon contra uno de los misiles, pero fallaron o acertaron, pero la metralla cayó cerca del edificio de apartamentos, dañando el gasoducto (de ahí el espeso humo negro vertical).*

t.me/boris_rozhin/44526


----------



## Nico (23 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Evidentemente es más fácil decirlo que hacerlo.
> Pero sin artillería no puede haber ofensiva. De la detección de blancos y de los movimientos enemigos ya sabe quién va a encargarse de procurárselos a los ucranianos, les van a dar coordenadas exactas en tiempo real. *Para los ucranianos va a ser como jugar al póker con las cartas marcadas.*
> Día arriba, día abajo, veremos si los hechos empiezan a materializarse a partir de la segunda o tercera semana de mayo, del 15 al 21. Una vez se ponga en marcha el rodillo artillero esto acabará en otras seis semanas, los orcos no van a presentar una resistencia como la de los héroes de Mariupol cuando noten con qué profusión y precisión caen los pepinos del 155 va a producirse una desbandada general al grito de penitenciagite el último.
> 
> Saludos y GEROAM SLAVA!




Te enfrentas a dos problemas con tu razonamiento:

1) *Logística*. Poner en marcha de modo masivo UN cañón implica *TONELADAS de proyectiles*. Y a esos hay que traerlos hasta el frente.

2) *Control Aéreo*. Para que puedas desplegar tu logística y ADEMAS, *defender tu artillería*, necesitas CONTROL AEREO y ese lo tiene Rusia.

Así que, dudo mucho que los ucranianos puedan reforzar en exceso su artillería y, aunque lo pudieran hacer, que la mantengan operativa por mucho tiempo.

Eso hablando de la zona del Donbass, si a lo que tu te refieres es a un ataque desde el Oeste para "echar" a los rusos, podría llegar a ser posible (por el equipo que reciben), pero sus mejores tropas están encajonadas en Donbass, Odessa, etc.

Un soldado curtido vale por cinco "recién llegados" y los soldados curtidos ucranianos, o bien están enterrados en Mariupol, o bien encajonados en Donbass y Odessa.
Y eso por no hablar del liderazgo táctico (suboficiales y oficiales), que son más importantes aún.

De todos modos hay una "pista" que podemos seguir. En la doctrina militar sin control aéreo, no hay modo de dominar el campo de batalla. Antes que "artillería", lo que podemos llegar a observar es un incremento a nivel de manpads y otras piezas antiaéreas por parte de Ucrania. Si tal cosa se diera, el control de aire ruso sería puesto en cuestión y eso habilitaría movimientos terrestres más sólidos.

Primero el control aéreo, luego el terrestre.


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

La Comisión Europea ha permitido el pago del gas ruso mediante el esquema ruso ♀
La empresa receptora del gas debe abrir una cuenta en moneda extranjera en un banco ruso, acreditarla con dólares o euros y luego convertirla en rublos para pagar el combustible.

✅ La Comisión dijo que la propuesta de Moscú "no obstaculiza necesariamente el proceso de pago, que cumpliría los términos de las sanciones de la UE contra Rusia en relación con el conflicto de Ucrania".
✅ "El régimen de sanciones de la UE no prohíbe a las empresas abrir cuentas en Gazprombank o contratar un banco para encontrar una solución"
✅ "Es aconsejable solicitar a la parte rusa la confirmación de que este procedimiento es posible según las normas del decreto.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44523





De hecho, significa aceptar el pago del gas en rublos según el esquema que Putin anunció en marzo.
Y cuánto se habló de no estar de acuerdo.
Ha pasado de una etapa de regateo a una etapa de aceptación deprimida.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44524


----------



## Ancient Warrior (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## ZARGON (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

UAV ruso Orlan-10 derribado por las AFU en dirección a Kharkiv.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44522


----------



## Guaguei (23 Abr 2022)

video de hace 2 horas


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

*Noticias europeas sobre las sanciones antirrusas*

EU: se insta a los ciudadanos a apagar la calefacción, cambiar a la bicicleta o reducir la velocidad del coche y cambiar al trabajo a distancia

Britania: se anima a los residentes a ducharse con menos frecuencia y a utilizar mantas eléctricas en lugar de la calefacción doméstica, con 50.000 mantas de este tipo regaladas a los pobres

Alemania: se aconsejó a la gente que se lavara con menos frecuencia para no depender del gas ruso, y que no usara jabón para acumular bacterias para eliminar la suciedad del cuerpo

Francia: sugiere introducir cupones de alimentos, reducir la temperatura en las baterías de las casas, ahorrar en aire acondicionado y en iluminación

Italia: introduce límites de temperatura: en invierno no debe ser superior a 19°C y en verano no inferior a 25°C cuando se utiliza el aire acondicionado

Irlanda: se anima a los ciudadanos a cambiar a la bicicleta o a caminar en lugar de utilizar el coche y, si el viaje en coche es inevitable, a frenar con menos frecuencia para ahorrar gasolina, y a no llevar cargas pesadas ni encender el aire acondicionado

Lituania: sugiere que los ciudadanos hiervan menos agua, bajen la temperatura del hogar a 16°C cuando usen la calefacción, escuchen la música más tranquilamente

Estonia: aconseja a los habitantes lavar la ropa por la noche y aislar las viviendas

"Sólo este año los europeos tendrán que pagar de sus bolsillos 230.000 millones de euros más (el 1,8% del PIB) debido a la subida de los precios de la energía", señala el informe de Bloomberg. Al mismo tiempo, los ahorros de los europeos ya han disminuido en 70.000 millones de euros debido al aumento del gasto", y también informó el Financial Times (Reino Unido) de las conclusiones de que las sanciones antirrusas amenazan con provocar una crisis económica mundial que creará importantes riesgos políticos para los dirigentes de los países occidentales y podría desestabilizar y dividir a los países occidentales

t.me/boris_rozhin/44527


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (23 Abr 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Los rusos avanzarán desde el sur para tomar Zaporiyia por dos razones:
> 
> 1) Se van a quedar con esa región.
> 
> ...



Si , en ese plan la pinza norte necesitaría un volumen de fuerzas muy superior a lo que los rusos están poniendo en juego, necesitarían muchas fuerzas de refresco para profundizar y fuerzas para cubrir el flanco oeste y la línea de suministro...y ademas los medios logísticos necesarios.

Lo de la propaganda con leer aquí a los ninis y CM otánicos poniendo casquería o 20 veces el mismo vídeo queda clarísimo, el que no lo vea es porque es un hooligan o un borrego que se traga toda la basura de los mass mierda, sobre todo ese discurso masoquista y auto flagelante para idiotas de que hay que pasar penurias y tener menos nivel de vida para "joder a Putin"....

Ejplicando un poco mi estrategia paco, el ataque por el sur su objetivo no sería tomar Dnipro, que está en la orilla oeste del río, sino cortar la carretera y la vía férrea Dnipro-Pavlograd-Donetsk y con ello el abastecimiento a las fuerzas ukras en el Donbass quedaría como mínimo muy mermado;...a partir de aquí el siguiente movimiento del ejercito ucraniano debería ser intentar romper ese tapón con un contraataque desde el oeste con las fuerzas que haya en Poltava (con las de Dnipro no, porque el río haría de barrera defensiva), fuerzas que ya no podrían reforzar otros puntos (Jarkov)... en caso de fracasar ese contraataque sólo les quedarían las fuerzas en el Donbass para romper dicho tapón y a partir de ahí se tendrían que mover y salir de las fortificaciones con todo lo que eso implica (exposición a ataques aéreos y debilitamiento del frente).

El embolsamiento del Donbass creo que tiene que ser una operación por fases...con tan pocas fuerzas no lo pueden hacer directamente.

Tambien hay que tener muy en cuenta que en ésta guerra el factor político pesa tanto o más que el militar y en ese caso a Rusia le interesa una guerra lo mas larga posible para ir asimilando los territorios que quiere tomar y que vayan saliendo de Ucrania el mayor número posible de banderistas...., en éste caso los ataques al Donbass iran poco a poco, como en Siria, "trabajando" zonas muy localizadas con bombardeos y ocupandolos despues con la infantería..(si me apuran creo que lo que están haciendo es ésto precisamente )


El de Youtube tiene muy buenos vídeos de la II GM pero los de Ucrania hay que coger con pinzas todo lo que dice.... es un hooligan pro-otan y además lo reconoce..


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

Un soldado ruso ayuda a una abuela en la región de Kherson

Un soldado de las fuerzas especiales rusas asiste a los civiles en el territorio liberado de las autoridades de Kiev .

t.me/anna_news/29403


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (23 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Noticias europeas sobre las sanciones antirrusas*
> 
> EU: se insta a los ciudadanos a apagar la calefacción, cambiar a la bicicleta o reducir la velocidad del coche y cambiar al trabajo a distancia
> 
> ...



Unión Europeda


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

A juzgar por el rumor en los suburbios ucranianos, se está llevando a cabo una jornada de desmilitarización de las instalaciones de las AFU en las regiones de Kharkiv, Dnipropetrovsk, Poltava y Odessa. 

t.me/epoddubny/10020


----------



## frangelico (23 Abr 2022)

Centeno hablando sobre gas y sobre Ucrania.









100- Roberto Centeno: Petróleo, políticos españoles, Guerra en UCRANIA, el Rey y la próxima GRAN crisis económica - ESPURNA - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de ESPURNA gratis. En el episodio de hoy charlamos sobre la crisis energética, el mundo del petróleo, los políticos españoles, el Rey, la Gue... Programa: ESPURNA. Canal: Colectivo Burbuja. Tiempo: 01:19:52 Subido 23/04 a las 09:31:42 86113725




www.ivoox.com


----------



## quinciri (23 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> El que no se rinde en una situacion como la de Azovstal tiene toda la responsabilidad sobre los civiles. Espero que en ese ultimo momento recuperen algo de humanidad y se rindan. *Tus ideales no pueden llevarse por delante a civiles, cuando la causa está perdida*. Aun les queda algonde esperanza creyendo que seran canjeados de una forma u otra.
> 
> Dificil pedir heroicidad a Nazis.



Luego no es una cuestion de "heoicidad", sino de "minima decencia".


----------



## Teuro (23 Abr 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Teuro, eso que dice usted de los americanos suena a Wunderwaffen.



No lo sabemos, pero en el 45 se sacaron la bomba atómica. Lo que si sabemos es que Rusia fanfarronea con todo lo que tiene y EEUU calla, no dice nada, y creo que algo tendrán seguro ...


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> A juzgar por el rumor en los suburbios ucranianos, se está llevando a cabo una jornada de desmilitarización de las instalaciones de las AFU en las regiones de Kharkiv, Dnipropetrovsk, Poltava y Odessa.
> 
> t.me/epoddubny/10020



Eso que significa, que se retiran de dichas regiones?


----------



## kelden (23 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No lo sabemos, pero en el 45 se sacaron la bomba atómica. Lo que si sabemos es que Rusia fanfarronea con todo lo que tiene y EEUU calla, no dice nada, y *creo que algo tendrán seguro ...*



Pasta para comprar los planos rusos y hacer misiles iguales ....


----------



## ATDTn (23 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No lo sabemos, pero en el 45 se sacaron la bomba atómica. Lo que si sabemos es que Rusia fanfarronea con todo lo que tiene y EEUU calla, no dice nada, y creo que algo tendrán seguro ...



Aquí van todos de farol
Todos

Pero algunos vendidos con cartas malas


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

En el blog de la organización se está perfilando un telón de fondo mediático muy provocador para la visita del Secretario General de la ONU a Moscú. 

t.me/epoddubny/10022




Ucrania: Es muy importante garantizar que los hospitales estén preparados para el aumento de víctimas humanas a medida que la guerra continúa. La formación del personal médico es de suma importancia. La OMS organizó en Moldavia un curso de formación de tres días sobre cómo hacer frente a situaciones de víctimas masivas​​​


----------



## magufone (23 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Mientras tanto, los Minuteman III y los B-1B Lancer _fechos una llaceria_, pero como de eso no hablan, pues... Así funcionan los medios, de comunicación a la hora de difamar de lo que sea.



Los B1 estan parados por problemas con los sistemas de repostaje y alimentación; El otro dia uno ardió en una base.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (23 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Eso que significa, que se retiran de dichas regiones?



Que los rusos los estan regando con unos misilazos.


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Eso que significa, que se retiran de dichas regiones?




Ni idea. 
Pero dudo que se estén retirando voluntariamente. Lo más seguro es que se refiera a que están recibiendo más “pepinos” de lo habitual.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (23 Abr 2022)

Cierto, acabo de mirarlo en el mapa pero hay un afluente que baja de norte a sur que deja el 90% de la ciudad al oeste con lo que los rusos seguirían teniendo el flanco izquierdo cubierto y no necesitarían meterse en combates urbanos y ni siquiera tendrían que volar los puentes, ya lo harían los ucranianos...


----------



## arriondas (23 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Los B1 estan parados por problemas con los sistemas de repostaje y alimentación; El otro dia uno ardió en una base.



Sí, se consumió por el fuego, ardió como yesca. Luego hablan de la chatarra rusa. Viendo la paja en el ojo ajeno...


----------



## Tierra Azul (23 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Nos despedimos de Sergey Agranovich, comandante de la 2ª compañía de la ORB Sparta, en Donetsk. El legendario "Vodyanoi" murió en los duros combates por Avdeevka. Comenzó a luchar con Motorolaa desde Slovyansk y Semyonovka, y participó en todas las operaciones militares de su batallón. Amable, abierta y desinteresadamente valiente. Una gran pérdida. "Vodyanoy" no llegó a su Kostyantynivka natal a sólo 20 kilómetros. No hay duda de que el Donbass y las unidades rusas completarán esta tarea. Es muy doloroso estar sin él ahora.
> 
> ¡Paz celestial, hermano!
> 
> ...



confirmado....


El jefe de la República de Donetsk anunció la muerte del comandante de la compañía de reconocimiento del batallón «Sparta». – Classici Stranieri


Descansa en paz, estuvo con motorola en su dia.


----------



## Nico (23 Abr 2022)

Bueno, después de repasar la información en el hilo y los mapas, incorporo algunas observaciones personales:

1) La defensa ucraniana *se demuestra muy sólida* o, si prefieren decirlo al revés, la ofensiva rusa no es "cueste lo que cueste". Van lentamente.

2) Cada día que pasa los ucranianos consumen otra porción de su stock (alimentos, munición, combustible). _¿Lo estarán reponiendo? ¿Reciben abastos en cantidad suficiente?_

Sin información "real" (cosa que no tenemos) es imposible basar análisis y deducciones sobre esto. Por poner un ejemplo: una posición de artillería puede controlar eficazmente un radio importante del terreno... mientras tenga proyectiles !!... la "dureza" en la defensa dura mientras duren los obuses y municiones... de repente "se acaban" y te quedas sin poder de fuego.

Por eso muchas batallas son intensas y los frentes parecen paralizados... pero cuando se derrumban se derrumban masivamente.

3) _¿Rusia incrementará sus fuerzas?_ Este es otro dato que no tenemos. Si los rusos van "con lo que tienen", realmente no parece mucho para forzar la situación en ningún punto de la línea.

Pero es posible que en estos momentos haya algún sector que esté recibiendo refuerzos y disponga de mayor fortaleza para intentar avances.

4) _¿ Ucrania estará preparando alguna "sorpresa" ?_

Les hago notar que un enfrentamiento tiene "dos" partes. Está claro que los ucranianos por el momento se "defienden" en sus fuertes posiciones... _¿pero y si atacan en algún frente inesperado ?_ (más al norte o en alguna saliente del avance ruso).

No creo que con toda la información de que hoy disponen los Altos Mandos (satélites en ambos bandos, drones, etc.) algo muy masivo pueda sorprender mucho, pero el sólo hecho de que una fuerza ucraniana empiece a "moverse" en alguna dirección, puede obligar a los rusos a contramaniobras y cambios de objetivos.

===

Tal como está la situación HOY y siempre desde lo que podemos atisbar "desde internet", la situación está bastante estabilizada. Las tres cuestiones que pueden modificar este escenario -y creo que alguna de ellas la veremos en la próxima semana- son:

a) Que se agote la logística ucraniana y grandes secciones del frente caigan rápidamente (sean derrotados o tengan que retirarse a líneas defensivas más hacia el Oeste).

b) Que los rusos aumenten la fuerza real en algún sector y que avancen con la fuerza suficiente como para desestabilizar las actuales líneas de batalla.

c) Que los ucranianos realicen algún ataque "sorpresa" (o no tan sorpresa) que cambie la iniciativa de los rusos y los obligue a reforzar otros sectores.

===

En esta próxima semana se me ocurre que podemos tener "novedades" en alguna de estas tres circunstancias.


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

18+ Otro cuerpo de un nazi liquidado que participó en un intento de pasar a la frontera rusa cerca de Kazachya Lopane (región de Kharkiv).

t.me/boris_rozhin/44530

_Foto en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

Refugiados ucranianos agreden y golpean a la actriz Agniya Mishchenko-Brodskaya en Italia

Según la actriz, fue golpeada por refugiados de Ucrania. La chica fue a la policía y aceptó la paliza.

"Ucranianos, quiero preguntarles. ¿Qué te he hecho mal?" - La actriz se dirigió a los refugiados ucranianos que la atacaron.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44529

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## CEMENTITOS (23 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Yo escribo para gente honrada y sensata, no para fanáticos que sólo quieren escuchar sus propias mentiras. Me la pela que los sordomudos de espíritu me bloqueen, ellos que sigan lamiéndose el cipote unos a otros, es su problema y su miseria. Estoy con Rusia, pero aquí vengo a conocer la verdad y transmitirla en la medida de mis humildes posibilidades. Sin ocultar nunca que Rusia lleva razón, merece ganar y que ese esperpento pútrido llamado "Ucrania" es un monstruo creado por el nacionalismo y la maldad anglo, que ha generado mucho dolor y aún va a causar bastante más, por desgracia.



Rusia no ha ido a derrocar el gobierno.
Y ese para mi es el punto clave.


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

_Otro lucimiento patrio_

El MGB de la LNR ha descubierto documentos que confirman el compromiso del SMM con el Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano.

Entre otras cosas, se encontró una "lista de instalaciones de infraestructura en la región de Luhansk posiblemente sujetas a bombardeos "con sus ubicaciones".

La recopilación de información fue llevada a cabo por el jefe del equipo de la OSCE en Severodonetsk, un ciudadano polaco, Jarosław Kurak. La orden de iniciar la recogida de información fue dada por *Pilar Castro Moto*, de nacionalidad española, era la jefa adjunta del equipo de derechos humanos de la OSCE en Luhansk.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44528


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

⚡* Lo que había que probar!!*! ⚡

El asesor del alcalde de Mariupol, Piotr Andryuschenko, ha declarado que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han interrumpido la evacuación de la ciudad portuaria, anunciada hoy unilateralmente por Kiev.

Hoy escribimos que la evacuación apenas se coordinó con las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF. Así, las autoridades de Kiev volvieron a anunciar la evacuación, dieron esperanzas a la gente, pero al final simplemente la engañaron.

Te contamos el esquema utilizado por estos criminales de Kiev:
1. A través de fuentes oficiales, como Iryna Vereshchuk y su equipo, se anuncia la información sobre la evacuación.
2. Se designa la hora y el lugar de la evacuación.
3. A la hora señalada, la artillería de las AFU recibe la orden de disparar al lugar designado con las coordenadas especificadas. (En este caso, los que disparan no saben realmente dónde y a quién disparan. Sólo tienen el orden y las coordenadas).
4. La artillería de las AFU abre fuego contra el punto de reunión de la evacuación.
5. Las numerosas víctimas civiles se atribuyen a las acciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF y del DNR NM.
6. En la televisión, el público ucraniano y extranjero se muestra como "víctimas de la agresión rusa". (Quizá recuerden las imágenes de la estación de tren de Kramatorsk).

Gracias a Dios, este escenario no se ha repetido hoy gracias a que las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF han alejado a los ciudadanos reunidos del lugar designado. Que sólo explicaría a estos ciudadanos que fueron realmente rescatados en lugar de tener su evacuación interrumpida....

*¡MÁXIMO REPOSTE, por favor! ¡Que la gente sepa la verdad!*

t.me/boris_rozhin/44531


----------



## Argentium (23 Abr 2022)

Buenas tardes, no me gusta nada la forma en que los militares chechenos desoyen las órdenes del Presidente Putin, entendí que la orden de Putin era clara y precisa, que de la aceria de Mariupol donde se encuentra atrincherado lo que queda del batallón Azov no debía entrar ni salir una mosca, cual es mi sorpresa cuando hoy mismo en las noticias de la 1 de las 15 hs. no sólo que en la aceria entran las moscas, sino que entró mismamente un periodista de la 1 y entrevistó allí mismo a familias enteras refugiadas en los sótanos, pasando penurias con agua, luz y alimentos, entre mujeres y niños con cara de cordero degollado el reportero jugo un picado de fútbol con los chavales, es una suerte vivir en un país libre y democrático con la televisión que nos da la realidad de lo que sucede allí afuera y sirva al camarada Putin ver gracias a la televisión verdad que los chechenos le toman el poco pelo que le queda, saludos y no se crean nada.


----------



## Seronoser (23 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Rusia no ha ido a derrocar el gobierno.
> Y ese para mi es el punto clave.



Es que Rusia no está en guerra.
La gente se ríe, pero es una operación militar especial.
El día que esté en guerra, y Rusia la declare formalmente, no queda una piedra en Lvov o Kiev.


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

¿Cómo va la limpieza de "azovstali"?

t.me/boris_rozhin/44532

MARIUPOL, QUE NO DEBE CONFUNDIRSE CON UN AVANCE PAUSADO Y ORDENADO.​​El SFOR del Ministerio del Interior de la DNR está avanzando, ocupando las posiciones más convenientes para bloquear al Regimiento Nacional Azov. ¿Dificultades? Los hay, pero son trabajadores, no aficionados.​​Me gusta esta unidad especial por su absoluta maniobrabilidad, tanto por voz y gestos como por radio. Todos son proactivos hasta cierto punto, pero cambian de dirección a la orden de un superior.​​No hay confusión, no hay aturdimiento innecesario. Todo es como debe ser.​​t.me/Sladkov_plus/5315​​_Video en el enlace_​


----------



## ATDTn (23 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Es que Rusia no está en guerra.
> La gente se ríe, pero es una operación militar especial.
> El día que esté en guerra, y Rusia la declare formalmente, no queda una piedra en Lvov o Kiev.



En la guerra todo vale.
Y en el amor.
Poco amor por Ucrania, palabras y armas, eso sí.


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania bombardearon un pueblo en la frontera de las regiones de Kursk y Sumy. Varias dependencias resultaron dañadas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44533


----------



## ccartech (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (23 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Buenas tardes, no me gusta nada la forma en que los militares chechenos desoyen las órdenes del Presidente Putin, entendí que la orden de Putin era clara y precisa, que de la aceria de Mariupol donde se encuentra atrincherado lo que queda del batallón Azov no debía entrar ni salir una mosca, cual es mi sorpresa cuando hoy mismo en las noticias de la 1 de las 15 hs. no sólo que en la aceria entran las moscas, sino que entró mismamente un periodista de la 1 y entrevistó allí mismo a familias enteras refugiadas en los sótanos, pasando penurias con agua, luz y alimentos, entre mujeres y niños con cara de cordero degollado el reportero jugo un picado de fútbol con los chavales, es una suerte vivir en un país libre y democrático con la televisión que nos da la realidad de lo que sucede allí afuera y sirva al camarada Putin ver gracias a la televisión verdad que los chechenos le toman el poco pelo que le queda, saludos y no se crean nada.



¿Es cierto esto?, menudas pelis se montan en la tele de Sanchez, les van a dar el Oscar.


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

Zaporizhzhya se alegra hoy

El edificio del ayuntamiento de la ciudad liberada de Dniprorudno se ha librado del "tridente".

También se han retirado de uno de los edificios de la ciudad los carteles dedicados a los "héroes" de la operación punitiva en Donbás

t.me/denazi_UA/7697


----------



## ccartech (23 Abr 2022)

#Russian #LNR las tropas atacaron este #Ukrainian puesto de bloqueo cerca del pueblo Nowotoschkiwske y lo tomaron. Según los informes, se encontró una gran destrucción y alrededor de 20 soldados muertos #UAarmy como resultado. ROTURA Ubicación: 48°43'13.78"N, 38°40'1.37"E


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

Nuestra Fundación MOO Veche ha comprado otra cosa buena - un sistema de alimentación del cinturón de ametralladora ininterrumpida "Escorpión" en la cantidad de 11 unidades. Y además 1 unidad (en la foto sin el combatiente. Con el combatiente tomado de la red), que nos donó nuestro amigo afín de Nizhny.

"Scorpion" permite al ametrallador resolver el problema de la cantidad de munición y la necesidad de recarga frecuente sin afectar a su movilidad. Esta solución es una antigua necesidad de las unidades especiales.

"Scorpion" está equipada con una funda de alimentación de cinturón metálica, fácil de manejar y no dispersable, que permite el disparo continuo del arma en cualquier posición.

El sistema tiene capacidad para 475 cartuchos en el compartimento principal y otros 75 cartuchos directamente en la funda de alimentación. La munición se guarda en una caja especial situada en la mochila (para equipar a un ametrallador con dicha munición se habrían necesitado antes 6 voluminosas cajas de ametralladora).

En camino - ¡pronto en manos de las Fuerzas de Autodefensa y SOBR de las unidades militares de la LDNR!

t.me/boris_rozhin/44536


----------



## Casino (23 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Te enfrentas a dos problemas con tu razonamiento:
> 
> 1) *Logística*. Poner en marcha de modo masivo UN cañón implica *TONELADAS de proyectiles*. Y a esos hay que traerlos hasta el frente.
> 
> ...






1) Ucrania tiene cientos de miles de obuses que no paran de llegar. Se distribuyen a lo largo de su red de ferrocarril y desde las estaciones en camión. Los camiones para su distribución también los aporta occidente.
Solo los gusanos han enviado 144.000 obuses. Los sistemas de artillería que envían Francia, Alemania, y Reino Unido puede Vd. dar por sentado que vienen con su correspondiente provisión de obuses. 
Además, los ucranianos pueden fabricarlos, también dé por sentado que los lugares que tengan dedicados a la producción de obuses están funcionando las 24 horas. 
Las líneas de suministro de los ucranianos son mucho más sencillas tanto para operar en ellas, como para defenderlas.


2) El control aéreo de Putinia simplemente no existe, solo hay ataques de misil y con eso no van ni a impedir la distribución de la artillería ni los suministros que requiere.
La fuerza aérea orca realiza 200 salidas diarias, eso incluye todo tipo de aeronaves, helicópteros incluidos, en todo el país. Y a medida que sigan perdiendo aparatos ese número va a descender. Los ucranianos todavía tienen casi cuatro semanas, quizá tres, para seguir debilitando a la fuerza aérea invasora antes de desplegar todo su potencial artillero. 

3) Los sistemas de artillería occidentales vienen acompañados de modernos radares de última generación que van a detectar la artillería orca, de modo que los ucranianos no necesitan controlar los cielos, de destruir a la artillería invasora se encargará esa artillería occidental, que por si fuera poco tiene también mayor alcance. 
Dentro de seis semanas veremos vídeos de trenes orcos cargados con piezas de artillería dirigiéndose a toda prisa a Ucrania, significará que están perdiendo la que tienen allí destacada y necesitan reforzar la que les quede.
Va a ser un tiro al pato, digooo al orco.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## capitán almeida (23 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> 1) Ucrania tiene cientos de miles de obuses que no paran de llegar. Se distribuyen a lo largo de su red de ferrocarril y desde las estaciones en camión. Los camiones para su distribución también los aporta occidente.
> Solo los gusanos han enviado 144.000 obuses. Los sistemas de artillería que envían Francia, Alemania, y Reino Unido puede Vd. dar por sentado que vienen con su correspondiente provisión de obuses.
> Además, los ucranianos pueden fabricarlos, también dé por sentado que los lugares que tengan dedicados a la producción de obuses están funcionando las 24 horas.
> Las líneas de suministro de los ucranianos son mucho más sencillas tanto para operar en ellas, como para defenderlas.
> ...



Felices pajas


----------



## ZARGON (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

Moldavia indignada por el comportamiento de las refugiadas ucranianas que "se ofrecen a todo el mundo"

Una mujer moldava respondió al primer ministro ucraniano que le instó a "mirar a los ojos a las mujeres violadas". La chica dijo que los ucranianos en Moldavia se ofrecen a todo el mundo.

"Chicas de Ucrania, alcohol, mierda a la vista. Primer Ministro de Ucrania, venga aquí y vea. El primer día que llegaron los refugiados, todas estas chicas llenaron Internet. Ve y llévalas a casa. No lo necesitamos", dijo la mujer indignada.

t.me/Soldierline/4261


----------



## Arraki (23 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Zaporizhzhya se alegra hoy
> 
> El edificio del ayuntamiento de la ciudad liberada de Dniprorudno se ha librado del "tridente".
> 
> ...


----------



## Remequilox (23 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> 3) _¿Rusia incrementará sus fuerzas?_ Este es otro dato que no tenemos. Si los rusos van "con lo que tienen", realmente no parece mucho para forzar la situación en ningún punto de la línea.
> 
> Pero es posible que en estos momentos haya algún sector que esté recibiendo refuerzos y disponga de mayor fortaleza para intentar avances.



No parece ser el caso. No aparenta en ningún frente un incremento de efectivos. Sí que parece que refuerzan la operativa de refrescos, incorporando nuevas unidades más descansadas dando respiro a otras más desgastadas. Pero las unidades totales simultaneas operativas no parece que sean más de 70.000 u 80.000 efectivos sobre el terreno.
Llevan ya 3 semanas con cambios tácticos en los frentes, uso prolífico de artillería "para dañar", no solo "para ablandar". Y uso frecuente de infiltraciones Spetnaz para atacar retaguardia ucraniana.
El "objetivo" ahora no parece ser avanzar, eso es ahora solo el "resultado". El objetivo parece ser dañar y romper unidad a unidad, las fuerzas defensivas ucranianas.



Nico dijo:


> 4) _¿ Ucrania estará preparando alguna "sorpresa" ?_
> 
> Les hago notar que un enfrentamiento tiene "dos" partes. Está claro que los ucranianos por el momento se "defienden" en sus fuertes posiciones... _¿pero y si atacan en algún frente inesperado ?_ (más al norte o en alguna saliente del avance ruso).
> 
> No creo que con toda la información de que hoy disponen los Altos Mandos (satélites en ambos bandos, drones, etc.) algo muy masivo pueda sorprender mucho, pero el sólo hecho de que una fuerza ucraniana empiece a "moverse" en alguna dirección, puede obligar a los rusos a contramaniobras y cambios de objetivos.



Lo dudo mucho. No parece que el mando ucraniano ni haya decidido ni pueda revertir la decisión operativa inicial de disgregar en microunidades operativas casi todo su ejército desplegado.
Recomponer eso, en unidades operativas sólidas, en medio de un ataque constante y continuo, es como muy muy complicado (si decidiesen hacerlo).
Solo en aquellos lugares donde por un casual esa disgregación operativa coincidió con unidades tipo BTG, pueden presentar batalla ofensiva con cara y ojos. Seguramente alguna unidad del entorno de Jarkov, y con dudas.
No sirve de nada tener multitud de cañones y profusión de bombas, si los artilleros de la unidad A (mando autónomo) no se coordinan con los artilleros de la unidad B de al lado (mando autónomo), y a su vez, las infanterías de esas unidades no están coordinadas y operativas en bloque.
Sobre el papel y el plano, las fuerzas desplegadas pueden ser tremendas. Pero la capacidad de fuerza útil operativa que pueden desplegar ser mínima. Para defenderse, sirve, y mucho. Para atacar, pues como que apenas.
(Nota: esa nulidad operativa en ofensiva es lo que llevamos viendo hace mes y medio en Jerson y sus ya al menos 15 reconquistas por parte de los ucranianos. En la zona tienen fuerzas de sobra, estimo que unos 20.000 efectivos al menos, frente a seguramente alrededor de unos 5.000 en la cabeza de puente. Y salvo chorradas, no son capaces de hacer nada)


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

Un combatiente ucraniano capturado tratado más que bien por el bando ruso y el contenido de su teléfono.... La foto habla por sí misma, una vez más estamos salvando al mundo del nazismo, sólo que algunos aún no se han dado cuenta.

t.me/Soldierline/4259


----------



## ZARGON (23 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Es que Rusia no está en guerra.
> La gente se ríe, pero es una operación militar especial.
> El día que esté en guerra, y Rusia la declare formalmente, no queda una piedra en Lvov o Kiev.



Es lo que muchos estamos esperando
Que Vladimiro se quite el sombrero de policia y se ponga el casco de militar


----------



## pemebe (23 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Hechos objetivos y constatables:
> 
> 1.- El ejército ruso ha perdido la iniciativa. No hay avances desde hace semanas ni tampoco una acción lesiva significativa contra las infraestructuras y la economía ucras.
> 2.- El ejército ucronazi tampoco tienen la iniciativa, pero resiste y se refuerza
> ...



1.- El ejército ruso ha perdido la iniciativa. No hay avances desde hace semanas ni tampoco una acción lesiva significativa contra las infraestructuras y la economía ucras.
*No ha perdido la iniciativa. Es el unico que está atacando y tomando aldeas (42 hace dos días). Si es verdad que es giacopiano, como la apertura de ajedrez *
2.- El ejército ucronazi tampoco tienen la iniciativa, pero resist*e y se refuerza
Es verdad que resiste, no veo claro que se esté reforzando*
3.- La actividad de inteligencia ucronazi está muy activa y continua aterrorizando a las poblaciones con eficacia, incluso en aquellas comarcas bajo control del ejército ruso (asesinatos, amenazas, sabotajes).
*Es verdad que están aterrorizando a las poblaciones *
4.- Continuan operativas todas las vías logísticas ucronazis. Ello les permite recoger y trasladar impunemente material de todo tipo
*Ahora están empezando los rusos a atacar la vias logisticas*.
5.- A resultas de lo anterior, una guerra de posiciones y golpes de mano se está estableciendo.
*Las guerras solo son rapidas si arrasan las ciudades del enemigo como hace EEUU, si vas con cuidado llevan más tiempo. ¿Por qué van con cuidado? Porque los hay muchos prorusos en la zona donde están operando.*
6.- Eso no evita que las bajas rusas sigan y el derroche de vidas y material.
*Si que hay bajas (de ambos bandos), pero está claro que tanto en vidas como en material los ucranianos están perdiendo mucho más. Si no no tiene sentido que con más de 2500 tanques y más de 2000 piezas de artilleria al comienzo de la guerra esten desesperados por conseguir nuevos.*
7.- Las continuas muestras de dominio territorial en Kiev y resto del país, permiten golpes de propaganda cada vez más contundentes, como las visitas de todos los mandatarios habidos y por haber
*Propaganda, eso si que está funcionando bien.*
8.- EEUU continua alimentando económicamente a Zelensky, que ha podido eliminar impunemente a toda la oposición interna. Para USA, con el concurso de los uropedos esta operación es rentable y relativamente barata, sin poner un sólo muerto.
*Eso te lo compro completamente para EEUU, pero para Europa es un desastre monumental del que dificilmente vamos a poder salir.*
9.- La economía USA-uropeda se resiente levemente, pero hay un enorme margen para que las masas apenas sientan su efecto al nivel suficiente como para incomodar a los jerifaltes y mandamases.
*Engañando a la población diciendo que la inflacción es del 10% cuando el gas se ha doblado, el petroleo ha subido un 40%, la electricidad un 300% y todos los alimentos basicos más de un 15% (pan, verduras, pescado ...). La gente está aguantando con lo que han ahorrado durante la pandemia, pero como esto se alargue, va a ser muy duro.*
10.- La economía rusa también resiste, pero comparativamente ahora mismo está más afectada y aunque pueda creerse que en el futuro hasta consigan salir relativamente bien parados, resultan tan dolorosas como absurdas las pérdidas que se están encajando (vidas y recursos) en esta guerra, para nada esencialmente.
*Resiste mejor que la europea y ya lo están diciendo todos los organismos internacionales (FMI incluido). Y si lo dicen ellos, debe de ser muchísimo mejor*
10.- Los análisis relativos a la negligencia del mando ruso (pues en teoría tendrían medios más que suficientes para haber hecho otra campaña, sería y contundente) dan para un libro.
*Los analisis mejor hacerlos a posteriori. Cuando acabe veremos.*

Corolario: La única duda es si Putin de verdad está tan alejado de la realidad como para suponer que sus "socios" le van a perdonar y dar una vía para volver a un estatu quo similar al precedente. Y la reacción de los damnificados, soldados y población, que pueden hacerse muchas preguntas al día siguiente que se firme una paz vergonzosa para Rusia.

*El que parece que estás alejado de la realidad pareces tú. Más de 3/4 de la población mundial está del lado ruso (mejor dicho en contra de EEUU). Aliados tradicionales de Estados Unidos como los paises de Oriente Medio, Israel o Turquía se estan posicionando de modo neutral. Y China, India están aprovechando para hacer más negocios con los rusos. Solo Occidente está poniendo sanciones
Los que estámos desesperados porque se firme la paz empiezan a ser los europeos (aquí el unico interesado en que continue la guerra es EEUU)

PD: Analizas a los rusos como si fueran americanos e europeos occidentales.*


----------



## capitán almeida (23 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Del 30 de marzo
> 
> Mayor of Primorsk was captured by the military of the russian federation
> 
> ...



y desde el 30 de marzo sigue sin ser recuperada? vaya vaya


----------



## Octubrista (23 Abr 2022)

La guerra excusa para todo (no es la guerra, son los sancionadores):

*Supermercados británicos limitan compra de unidades de aceite por la guerra*








Supermercados británicos limitan compra de unidades de aceite por la guerra Por EFE


Supermercados británicos limitan compra de unidades de aceite por la guerra




m.es.investing.com


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

El ejército ruso destruye un gran número de vehículos blindados de las AFU en los combates en dirección a Severodonetsk
Nuestro combatiente tomó una foto de un tanque ucraniano destruido.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44545


----------



## Arraki (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

Batalla épica: atrapar y destruir a las fuerzas especiales ucranianas

Los exploradores rusos atrajeron a una unidad de fuerzas especiales de las AFU a una emboscada. El grupo de distracción se enfrentó a las fuerzas especiales de las AFU, éstas pidieron refuerzos y se apiñaron, momento en el que las fuerzas principales de nuestro reconocimiento abrieron fuego contra ellas desde todos los cañones desde diferentes direcciones.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44550

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Nico (23 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El sistema tiene capacidad para 475 cartuchos en el compartimento principal y otros 75 cartuchos directamente en la funda de alimentación. La munición se guarda en una caja especial situada en la mochila (para equipar a un ametrallador con dicha munición se habrían necesitado antes 6 voluminosas cajas de ametralladora).




Si mal no estoy, un cartucho completo (asumo calibre 7,62 o similar) ronda los *10-15 gramos de peso*.





__





Cartucho Calibre 7.62x51 mm - 147 gr (FMJ)


Munición exclusivamente de uso militar, para armas de guerra como son fusiles de asalto y ametralladoras colectivas.




www.famesac.com





Tomemos el peso menor (10 grs) y tenemos que la mochila pesa unos *7 kilos* (munición más el peso del artículo) y la cinta de alimentación *un kilo* (munición más peso propio).

La ametralladora debe sumar sus buenos *10-12 kilos adicionales.*

Corriendo por el campo de batalla *con 20 kilos encima*... hay que tener buen estado físico.


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas bombardearon un puesto de control en la región de Kursk.

Las instalaciones de Rosselkhoznadzor se incendiaron debido al bombardeo.

No hubo víctimas, según el gobernador Roman Starovoit.

Los guardias fronterizos y los militares rusos mantienen la situación totalmente controlada.

t.me/anna_news/29416


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Abr 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Es cachondo que nos traigas ese post de mierda sin comprobar tu mismo "alcade ucraniano asesinado" y hables de insultos a la inteligencia y el nivel del hilo por reírme del sucnor. Iba terminar este mensaje con un insulto pero entonces me tendrías que citar otra vez para calmar tu disonancia y no queremos bajar el nivel del hilo.


----------



## Nico (23 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> "Chicas de Ucrania, alcohol, mierda a la vista. Primer Ministro de Ucrania, venga aquí y vea. El primer día que llegaron los refugiados, todas estas chicas llenaron Internet. Ve y llévalas a casa. No lo necesitamos", dijo la mujer indignada.




Visilleras importadas ocupando el "mercado" de las visilleras locales... Fight !!


----------



## El-Mano (23 Abr 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Los rusos avanzarán desde el sur para tomar Zaporiyia por dos razones:
> 
> 1) Se van a quedar con esa región.
> 
> ...



Ni dar bajas de ucrania, ni nombrar que no tienen ni marina ni aviación, ni que les falta combustibles, ya pocos tanques los unicos antiaereos son mandpads, rendiciones de ucranias masivas, ni han dicho que necesitan 7.000 millines al mes y negocian por 50.000 millones en prestamos sin intereses...

En fin, rusia muy muy mal, pero ucrania al borde del colapso lo escondemos...


----------



## Nico (23 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> 1) Ucrania tiene cientos de miles de obuses que no paran de llegar.
> 
> 2) El control aéreo de Putinia simplemente no existe,
> 
> 3) Los sistemas de artillería occidentales vienen acompañados de modernos radares de última generación que van a detectar la artillería orca, de modo que los ucranianos no necesitan controlar los cielos,




Y ahí fue cuando te despertaste y que quedaste sin saber cómo terminaba el sueño... una pena.


----------



## Arraki (23 Abr 2022)

El vídeo de la emboscada a la fuerzas de ucrania colgado ayer en versión larga


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Abr 2022)

Que guapas, que femeninas, que gentiles.

Que diferencia con las españolas y sus caras de oler a PEDO.


----------



## Arraki (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Abr 2022)

Ministerio de Exteriores de Japón: Las Kuriles son territorio de Japón

Por primera vez en casi 20 años, Japón ha designado las Islas Kuriles que están bajo el control de la Federación Rusa como territorio ocupado ilegalmente.


----------



## Archimanguina (23 Abr 2022)

j


Arraki dijo:


>



el que se ha subido a la escalera ha tenido mas probabilidades de morir ahi que en primera linea de batalla.


----------



## Arraki (23 Abr 2022)

Chechenos checheneando una vez más


----------



## explorador (23 Abr 2022)

los crimínales rusos no descansan matando niños y civiles, hoy en Odessa


----------



## No al NOM (23 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> 1) Ucrania tiene cientos de miles de obuses que no paran de llegar. Se distribuyen a lo largo de su red de ferrocarril y desde las estaciones en camión. Los camiones para su distribución también los aporta occidente.
> Solo los gusanos han enviado 144.000 obuses. Los sistemas de artillería que envían Francia, Alemania, y Reino Unido puede Vd. dar por sentado que vienen con su correspondiente provisión de obuses.
> Además, los ucranianos pueden fabricarlos, también dé por sentado que los lugares que tengan dedicados a la producción de obuses están funcionando las 24 horas.
> Las líneas de suministro de los ucranianos son mucho más sencillas tanto para operar en ellas, como para defenderlas.
> ...



Que tonto eres, lo que manda occidente acaba destruido a los pocos días, y lo restante acaba en manos rusas. Los Ucros son unos Loser estilo Paco Torrente


----------



## frangelico (23 Abr 2022)

Un español entrando ahí ? Poco creíble .puede que jamás haya habido un corresponsal español de verdad en una guerra ,son los más cobardes y se quedan escondidos en hoteles. Son un poco como los de la novela "Scoop", de Evelyn Wauggh.


----------



## apocalippsis (23 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Buen sarasa estás hecho. Te gusta el olor a macho eh?



Ja,ja,ja me parto con guarros ninis como vosotros, bueno los primeros maricones en salir por patas en una guerra, vete a chuparle la polla al perro y al del coche fantastico, eso si yo no os dejo salir, en primera fila y sin cara de oler mierda retorciendose profundamente pero con una sonrisa, Ya sabes? A ostias en la boca diciendo: sonrie guarro que estas defendiendo a tu pais..........


----------



## Nico (23 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1034926
> 
> 
> Ministerio de Exteriores de Japón: Las Kuriles son territorio de Japón
> ...




Espero que de paso, reclamen Okinawa !!


----------



## Simo Hayha (23 Abr 2022)

UK anuncia que va a mandar sistemas avanzados de armas a Ucrania. Si lo anuncian ahora es que ya están allí


----------



## frangelico (23 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Espero que de paso, reclamen Okinawa !!



Que firmen los japos la paz con Rusia. Y Rusia se compromete a devolverlas y ellos a jamás agredir a Rusia no a albergar ejércitos hostiles. A ver si se atreven. Es un intercambio justo. Si yo fuese ruso hasta les daba Sajalin ,o su mitad sur, a cambio de que se vayan los americanos de Okinawa.


----------



## Nico (23 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Chechenos checheneando una vez más





Los chechenos me hacen acordar a los espartanos. Tenían una vida tan dura, que cuando marchaban al combate era como irse de vacaciones.

Estos lo mismo, están de pura fiesta y disfrutan como chiquillos.


----------



## mazuste (23 Abr 2022)

Interesante artículo de un mercenario sueco sobre la Legión Extranjera Ukranazi 
y el ataque aéreo ruso sobre Yavorov que destruyó la base donde estaban. 
Este mercenario confirma que allí la presencia de USAnos y de la fuerza especial
Brutish, y que probablemente fueron exterminados más que los que dicen los rusos
que fueron 180.
A Swede who survived the Russian attack on a NATO training camp speaks out | Free West Media


----------



## Simo Hayha (23 Abr 2022)

La desmilitarización de Ucrania continua según lo planeado (caracancer dixit) Canadá ha enviado M777 Howitzers a Ucrania


----------



## Nico (23 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Que tonto eres, lo que manda occidente acaba destruido a los pocos días, y lo restante acaba en manos rusas. *Los Ucros son unos Loser estilo Paco Torrente*




Yo no diría eso ni jarto de vino. Los ucranianos han demostrado *una enorme capacidad de resistencia y combate*. De lo contrario los rusos estaría brindando con vodka en Odessa y Dnipro.

Son descendientes de cosacos. Ningunos mariconcetes.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (23 Abr 2022)

*Oligarcas buenos contra oligarcas malos*



Los principales medios de comunicación “occidentales” en medio de la guerra Híbrida de última generación que se desarrolla en estos momentos en territorio Ucraniano, han propalado la imagen propagandística y mediática que se trata de un brutal y sanguinario enfrentamiento entre dos Estados “post soviéticos”, gobernados desde entonces por dos oligarquías de burócratas rivales que se hicieron con el Poder; pero que con el correr de estos 30 años largos han sufrido evoluciones divergentes:

Los oligarcas rusos cuya máxima expresión es el soberbio e impredecible Putin, tomaron un curso regresivo y MALO tratando de revivir el militarismo expansivo del “Imperio zarista” y, apoyados por el Patriarca ortodoxo de Moscú, revivieron el nacionalismo gran ruso de la madre patria; mientras los oligarcas ucranianos, cuya máxima expresión es el pobre y sufrido comediante Zelensky, tomaron un curso progresista y BUENO, orientado a integrarse al “occidente democrático civilizado”.

Obviamente es una _versión hipócrita_ sacada de la manga a última hora, (después que durante todos estos 31 años pasados convivieron, toleraron e hicieron monumentales negocios capitalistas de todo tipo, legales e ilegales, tanto con los oligarcas rusos como con los ucranianos sin que fueran molestados o reprimidos) pero que ahora, apurados por los inesperados acontecimientos militares que se están sucediendo en territorio ucraniano y que sorpresivamente los desbordaron había necesidad de asimilar y digerir aceleradamente, con el fin de enmarañar aún más la comprensión de tan complejo y contradictorio fenómeno como es el estallido de una guerra en territorio europeo.

Guerra que como una expresión más de la profunda crisis en la que se debate el capitalismo global actual, es la continuación de la otras “guerras periféricas” como las de Yugoslavia y Kosovo (1999) Afganistán (2001) Siria y Libia (2011) además de otras guerras menores como por ejemplo la del socio global Colombia contra Venezuela a partir de 2017 y, que han sido desarrolladas por la OTAN, brazo armado del Hegemón que domina la _Troika que dirige el Sistema Global de Imperialismo neoliberal actual_, en su enfrentamiento de todo tipo con los más importantes rivales capitalistas, aquellos que por el desarrollo objetivo del Capital y sus mercados (que no depende de la voluntad de nadie) han entrado a competir con el Hegemón y su Troika por la tal Hegemonía única.

_Poderoso caballero es don dinero y poderosa dama es la hipocresía_, dice con acierto parodiando a Quevedo el analista español Carlos Taibo, en una entrevista en la que trata de explicar su visión frente a las diferentes posturas de “algunos” partidarios de la Izquierda española con relación a Putin y a la guerra en Ucrania, quienes al parecer han tomado acríticamente la versión occidental de los buenos y los malos (1).

Versión que debe ser debatida y contrastada por una mirada objetiva y crítica alejada del eurocentrismo rusófobo del “con Putin o contra él”, que en contra de la avalancha mediática occidental se ha abierto espacio en Latinoamérica y el Caribe, donde los Pueblos que la habitan conocen muy bien, por haber sufrido desde hace 200 años, sin hipocresías, directa y brutalmente todas las barbaridades y atrocidades militares que el Hegemón Imperialista anglosajón primero Inglés y luego estadounidense les impusieron, para desarrollar su prosperidad y desarrollo capitalista, sumiendo a todos esos Pueblos explotados en el círculo-vicioso-sin-fin-del-subdesarrollo, tal y como lo demostró el importante economista, sociólogo e historiador Gunder Frank, hace ya 55 años.

Nadie, ni el más perverso bromista latino, cree que Putin sea (como dice Taibo) un Che Guevara del siglo XXI. No parece haber en la Región subcontinental sumo interés en definir la personalidad, individual o juzgar anticipadamente, antes de que la guerra termine, el papel histórico que pueda jugar Putin en esta Crisis global y la forma como se está resolviendo. Estos hechos serán materia de historiadores. No de profetas o pronosticadores con bolas de cristal. 

Nadie cree tampoco que la Rusia actual sea una prolongación de la URSS. Hay bastante conocimiento critico de la historia en general. La Izquierda latinoamericana y caribeña toda, toda, así sea de la vertiente que sea, conoce el librito de Lenin de 1917 sobre el Imperialismo y tiene conciencia que la economía es el elemento definitorio de lo supraestructural, donde está incluida la guerra como actividad social determinada por la crisis económica, y además, tiene conocimiento acumulado propio y cercano de lo que significa la violencia militar Imperialista y el papel que como dijo Marx tiene la “partera” (o comadrona auxiliar) en el nacimiento de las nuevas sociedades.

Ha vivido procesos de descolonización, guerras coloniales, golpes fascistas de Estado. Guerras contrainsurgentes experimentales. Guerras Híbridas y de última generación. Guerras de saqueo. Guerras mediáticas de alienación. Guerra de las Malvinas, etc; es decir conoce todo el abanico social con que cuenta el Imperialismo para sojuzgar, saquear y explotar pueblos y continentes enteros en su propio beneficio.

Y por si fuera poco, vive desde hace años y en carne propia la terrible multi-Crisis económica, civilizatoria y de Hegemonía que ha precipitado la guerra en el Centro de la Metrópoli europea. Crisis en la que se debate todo el Sistema Global del Imperialismo neoliberal actual, como para tragarse entero y sin masticar el cuento ficticio de que lo que está pasando es una guerra entre oligarquías buenas y malas.

Ese hueso hay que tirárselo a otro perro, decía en 1977 con su voz cascada y experimentada en el uso de la violencia política, un viejo presidente colombiano educado en Inglaterra.

Así pues, hay consenso amplio en la región latina y caribeña de que sea el desenlace que sea en Ucrania, el Sistema Global del Imperialismo con su Troika, habrá sufrido un golpe muy serio en la economía y en lo supraestructural, como parece ya se empieza a notar, que presagia un Nuevo Orden Multipolar Universal en nacimiento, lo que interesa por ahora a todos los Pueblos del Mundo, para poder seguir desarrollando la lucha de clases motor de la Historia, incluidos, claro, los acontecimientos ucranianos.


----------



## Arraki (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## crocodile (23 Abr 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


>



Grave error de Putiniano, ya lo dijimos aquí en 2014 y por ello nos querían fusilar.


----------



## Nico (23 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Que firmen los japos la paz con Rusia. Y Rusia se compromete a devolverlas y ellos a jamás agredir a Rusia *no a albergar ejércitos hostiles*. A ver si se atreven. Es un intercambio justo. Si yo fuese ruso hasta les daba Sajalin ,o su mitad sur, a cambio de que se vayan los americanos de Okinawa.




El problema es que, salvo en foros "especializados" como este, la gente común no recibe la información completa.

Resulta que los "rusos son malos", pero los que tienen *bases IMPRESIONANTES en Japón*, son los norteamericanos !!


----------



## Arraki (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Nico (23 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Canadá ha enviado M777 Howitzers a Ucrania




El problema, estimado Simo, no es lo que "anuncias", *es lo que LLEGA !!*


----------



## McNulty (23 Abr 2022)

Se acabaron las tonterías. Fuente ukra.

_Rusia desplegó 4 submarinos en el Mar Negro 









Ворог вивів з кримської бази у Чорне море чотири субмарини


Російські загарбники в ніч на 23 квітня не обстрілювали Одесу, але вивели з кримської бази у відкрите море чотири підводні човни, спроможні запускати крилаті ракети з глибини до 50 метрів. Тому ймовірність ракетних ударів з моря доволі висока. — Укрінформ.




www.ukrinform.ua




_


Nico dijo:


> Espero que de paso, reclamen Okinawa !!



A Japón le ocurre como a Alemania, son países de facto invadidos. Y ya ha pasado tiempo de la IIGM.


----------



## No al NOM (23 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Yo no diría eso ni jarto de vino. Los ucranianos han demostrado *una enorme capacidad de resistencia y combate*. De lo contrario los rusos estaría brindando con vodka en Odessa y Dnipro.
> 
> Son descendientes de cosacos. Ningunos mariconcetes.



Lo dudo, en cuanto ven un checheno salen corriendo y dejando atrás todo su arsenal, lo hemos visto en estos meses y lo está confirmando Kadyrov, los que aguantan en el frente lo hacen por amenazas de nazis de azov


----------



## apocalippsis (23 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Buenas tardes, no me gusta nada la forma en que los militares chechenos desoyen las órdenes del Presidente Putin, entendí que la orden de Putin era clara y precisa, que de la aceria de Mariupol donde se encuentra atrincherado lo que queda del batallón Azov no debía entrar ni salir una mosca, cual es mi sorpresa cuando hoy mismo en las noticias de la 1 de las 15 hs. no sólo que en la aceria entran las moscas, sino que entró mismamente un periodista de la 1 y entrevistó allí mismo a familias enteras refugiadas en los sótanos, pasando penurias con agua, luz y alimentos, entre mujeres y niños con cara de cordero degollado el reportero jugo un picado de fútbol con los chavales, es una suerte vivir en un país libre y democrático con la televisión que nos da la realidad de lo que sucede allí afuera y sirva al camarada Putin ver gracias a la televisión verdad que los chechenos le toman el poco pelo que le queda, saludos y no se crean nada.



Pero eso es porque tu no entiendes lo que es la guerra, Putin dice que no entre ni salga ni una mosca, ¿de donde va a ser ? pues desde las catacumbas y para eso tienen que ir metro por metro para cerrarlas y asegurarlas, osea que queda mucho hasta que esten SELLADAS, y solo puedan sacar una bandera blanca por cada salida PARA ENTREGARSE.


----------



## Eslacaña (23 Abr 2022)

*Miguel Lancano dixit

Interesantes reflexiones, pero permíteme algunas correciones en negrita y cursiva*
Hechos objetivos y constatables:

1.- El ejército ruso ha perdido la iniciativa _*ha cambiado de estrategia (Recuerdo en estos momentos se ha hecho territorio ucraniano del tamaño de Reino Unido, y lo más impartante, ya no lo va a soltar, que se vayan haciendo a la idea en Kiev y en el cuarte de la OTAN).*_ No hay avances desde hace semanas ni tampoco una acción lesiva significativa contra las infraestructuras y la economía ucras.
2.- El ejército ucronazi l _*ucraniano y sus aliados nazis de Azov (no todos los ucranianos son nazis)*_tampoco tienen la iniciativa, pero resiste y se refuerza. _*Le refuerzan a coste cero, o eso creo.*_
3.- La actividad de inteligencia ucronazi _ *de la OTAN* _está muy activa y continua aterrorizando a las poblaciones con eficacia, incluso en aquellas comarcas bajo control del ejército ruso (asesinatos, amenazas, sabotajes _y *fake news*_).
4.- Continuan operativas todas las vías logísticas ucronazis. Ello les permite recoger y trasladar impunemente material de todo tipo. _*Puede ser, pero en esto punto seria interesante explicar porque los americanos desconocen donde acaba parte del material que envían.*_
5.- A resultas de lo anterior, una guerra de posiciones y golpes de mano se está estableciendo. _*Cierto, pero con avances pequeños y constantes de los rusos.*_
6.- Eso no evita que las bajas rusas sigan y el derroche de vidas y material. _*Cierto en ambos bandos. Pero el tiempo corre a favor de Rusia, en mi opinión.*_
7.- Las continuas muestras de dominio territorial en Kiev y resto del país_ *de lo que no ha ocupado aún Rusia*_*,* permiten golpes de propaganda cada vez más contundentes, como las visitas de todos los mandatarios habidos y por haber. _*¿qué gana Rusia con cargarse el avión donde iba el bobo que tenemos por presidente?*_
8.- EEUU continua alimentando económicamente a Zelensky, que ha podido eliminar impunemente a toda la oposición interna. Para USA, con el concurso de los uropedos esta operación es rentable y relativamente barata, sin poner un sólo muerto. _*Cierto. Hasta el más tonto sabe que el auténtico ganador son los americanos. El papel Europa no es que sea de pena, es hasta patético ¿para esto montamos el tinglado este en Bruselas? *_
9.- La economía USA-uropeda se resiente levemente, pero hay un enorme margen para que las masas apenas sientan su efecto al nivel suficiente como para incomodar a los jerifaltes y mandamases. _*Aquí, me extiendo y parasafreo al coronel McGregor en su entrevista a Elmundo me parece: en América el presidente dirige la opinión pública, en Europa los políticos actúan siguiéndola. A ver cuanto resisten los europeos aguantando inflación del 7-8%. Aquí renunciar al viaje de vacaciones es como para los rusos renunciar a comer carne en la dieta. *_
10.- La economía rusa también resiste, pero comparativamente ahora mismo está más afectada y aunque pueda creerse que en el futuro hasta consigan salir relativamente bien parados, resultan tan dolorosas como absurdas las pérdidas que se están encajando (vidas y recursos) en esta guerra, para nada esencialmente. _*La capacidad de resistencia y sufrimiento de los pueblos eslavos, y el ruso en particular, está fuera de toda. Como ya he dicho, Rusia se ha comido lo peor de la revolución comunista, y lo peor de la 2GM, dejando casi 30 millones de muertos, el 15% de su población. Nuestra guerra civil no alcanzó ni un millón de muertos, no llegó ni al 3%.*_
10.- Los análisis relativos a la negligencia del mando ruso (pues en teoría tendrían medios más que suficientes para haber qhecho otra campaña, sería y contundente) dan para un libro. _*Cierto en parte, quitando sus fuerzas nucleares, hay mucho de cartón piedra en el ejército ruso.*_

Corolario: La única duda es si Putin de verdad está tan alejado de la realidad como para suponer que sus "socios" le van a perdonar y dar una vía para volver a un estatu quo similar al precedente. Y la reacción de los damnificados, soldados y población, que pueden hacerse muchas preguntas al día siguiente que se firme una paz vergonzosa para Rusia. 
_*Putin sabe lo que quiere, aunque pensó que iba a ser más rápido. Si alcanza el Dniper, en el sur ya lo tiene a tiro si cae Zaporiya y se hace con Odessa aislando a Ucrania del mar y uniendo con Trasnistria, no es un éxito, es lo siguiente.

Un saludo.*_


----------



## Nico (23 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Lo dudo, *en cuanto ven un checheno salen corriendo* y dejando atrás todo su arsenal, lo hemos visto en estos meses y lo está confirmando Kadyrov, los que aguantan en el frente lo hacen por amenazas de nazis de azov




A estarnos por los mapas no se advierte que "corran" muy lejos, ¿eh?


----------



## No al NOM (23 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> A estarnos por los mapas no se advierte que "corran" muy lejos, ¿eh?



Se nota que no viste el hilo de Siria. Rusia está haciendo lo que quiere, en Siria se avanzaban 5 veces más lento que en Ucrania y al final acabaron todos los yihadistas en Idlib como ratas.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (23 Abr 2022)

Resulta que el otro día Zelensky accidentalmente le dio me gusta a una publicación en el Instagram del Ministerio de Defensa Ruso. ¿O no por casualidad? Cuando ves los lanzamientos de nuestro cohete Sarmat, es difícil que no te guste. Uno de esos misiles puede destruir completamente, por ejemplo, Gran Bretaña.


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

El vídeo "Túneles de Azovstal" difundido por los canales ucranianos y algunos rusos no muestra realmente Azovstal, sino túneles de militantes en Ghouta Oriental (Siria), concretamente en la ciudad de Duma.
El vídeo se grabó allá por el año 2018

t.me/boris_rozhin/44552


----------



## crocodile (23 Abr 2022)

Brutal Roberto Centeno. Bravo. Es increíble este hombre.


----------



## Al-paquia (23 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Brvtal propaganda, brvtal para gentes de CI 60

Eres tú el de twister?


----------



## Nico (23 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Se nota que no viste el hilo de Siria. Rusia está haciendo lo que quiere, en Siria se avanzaban 5 veces más lento que en Ucrania y al final acabaron todos los yihadistas en Idlib como ratas.




Creo que confundes "mayor fuerza" con "_huyen como ratas_".

Una cosa es que el más fuerte, organizado y metódico *termine ganando* y otra que el enemigo sea una "_rata que huye_".

Los 300 espartanos de las Termópilas fueron derrotados... pero no huyeron "como ratas"  

Es muy posible que los ucranianos terminen derrotados, pero ahí a decir que "huyen como ratas" me parece un despropósito. Diría que están demostrando MUCHA más fortaleza, coraje y capacidad de lucha, de la que todos nos imaginamos al principio.


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

_Hablando de Siria._

El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores turco dijo que Turquía había cerrado su espacio aéreo a los aviones militares y civiles rusos que se dirigían a Siria.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44575


----------



## faraico (23 Abr 2022)

Turkey has closed its airspace to Russian military and civilian aircraft flying to Syria — Cavusoglu.


----------



## juanmanuel (23 Abr 2022)

petroglifo dijo:


> Los chinos solo funcionan con el control ferreo de los comunistas, su prosperidad y crecimiento penden de un hilo.



El control del PCCH es mas un moderador para evitar que las ganancias capitalistas se concentren demasiado en pocas manos y para evitar que los capitalistas se adueñen del poder como en un sisema capitalista clasico. Poco mas que eso.
China nunca abolio la propiedad privada ni el capitalismo. De hecho en el libro rojo se menciona como amigo mas cercano a la pequeña burguesia y como amigo a la burguesia de izquierda (aunque se la ubica como vacilante y que debe ser siempre vigilada). Tambien dice claramente que no se debe impedir a la pequeña burguesia y a la burguesia nacional de expresar su vision de la sociedad, que Mao dice que es contraria al pensamiento socialista y a las necesidades del pueblo, pero debe ser expresada aunque criticada duramente.
La propia bandera representa con sus 5 estrellas a las clases sociales (estrellas pequeñas), guiadas por el PCCH (la estrella mayor), y entre las clases a la burguesia nacional.
Por lo tanto China nunca mudo su rumbo en los ultimos 70 años. Ni en los primeros, ni en el "gran salto adelante", ni en la revolucion cultural, ni en la apertura a occidente de la decada del 70, ni durante el intento de golpe de estado de Zhao Ziyang en el 89 (mas conocidos por el asalto a la plaza de la paz celestial, Tiananmen), ni durante el crecimiento acelerado de 1990-2010, ni durante el comando de Xi.
Los chinos siempre hacen lo que necesitan aunque en occidente no se entienda o se malinterprete.
Por ejemplo el actual lockdown en Xangai no esta relacionado con la pandemia de coronavirus, aunque esta sea la escusa presentada. La razon verdadera es infringirle a occidente, sobre todo a USA, un agudo dolor economico cortando las cadenas de suministros globales.
El daño verdadero y completo del cierre del puerto se va a sentir en el verano boreal.


----------



## No al NOM (23 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Creo que confundes "mayor fuerza" con "_huyen como ratas_".
> 
> Una cosa es que el más fuerte, organizado y metódico *termine ganando* y otra que el enemigo sea una "_rata que huye_".
> 
> ...



Ya te dije, los yihadistas tienen 5 veces más huevos que los Ucronazis. No te voy a contestar más. Tira de hilos y compara


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

Una radio encriptada estadounidense de la familia Falcon III suministrada a Ucrania se ha convertido en un trofeo.

t.me/anna_news/29417


----------



## Al-paquia (23 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Chechenos checheneando una vez más



Gitanos moros


----------



## willbeend (23 Abr 2022)

No me jodas, esto tiene que ser deliberado, no puede ser que se les escape algo asi...


----------



## unaie (23 Abr 2022)

La "nazificacion" en Ucrania es total.


Por razones de trabajo tengo alguna relacion hace años con un ingeniero ucraniano que mantiene una web de caracter tecnico que no viene al caso. Hoy he visitado la web para ver si la seguia actualizando y todo le iba bien. No sabia si era proruso, proucraniano, si le han alistado, etc. A raiz de que alguien en el foro tecnico le pregunta si esta bien se ha explayado sobre su posicion.

Sorprende un poco leerle por su posicion nacionalista pristina e inmaculada. Quiero decir que desde una perspectiva del pais vasco por ejemplo, una region que lleva muchas decadas de "desnazificacion" y españolizacion, suena un poco radical y recuerda a la postura de los vascos de hace 1 siglo frente a la invasion demografica, cultural y linguistica que experimento el pais.

La vision de este ucraniano de Dnipro (Para el Kamyanske, en ucraniano), doctor e ingeniero, es la siguiente:

El no llama rusos a los rusos, puesto que como ucraniano, de lengua ucraniana, tambien se considera ruso, de hecho de la region originaria de los rusos, los rusos de Kiev. El a los ocupantes los llama mrusos, de rusos moscovitas, y a su lengua una abominacion, pues segun dice el ucraniano es la mas originaria y fiel lengua rusa.

Ante un "slava ukraine" (Gloria a Ucrania) el responde con un "Gloria a los heroes", a los combatientes.

Dice que Ucrania ha pacedido 3 etno-genocidios por parte de los mrusos y sovieticos. La de 1921, primera hambruna por la expropiacion del ejercito rojo, con 2 millones de muertos. La de 1932, segunda hambruna provocada por la expropiacion de alimento para la industrializacion y esclavos para la industria, con 10 millones de muertos. La de 1946, tercera hambruna por expropiacion de alimento para pagos por la renta de tierras, 1.5 millones de muertos.

Que en todo ese proceso la poblacion ucraniana perdida ha sido reemplazada por poblaciones venidas de mRusia llegadas a las industrias que han ido sustituyendo la lengua ucraniana, exterminandola, en el sur y el este.

Dice tambien que la gran mayoria de refugidados ucranianos que estan llegando ahora a Polonia y Europa no habla ucraniano ni el 5%, que son de las zonas donde el mruso se ha ido haciendo dominante, en gran parte poblacion de origen mruso.

Se extiende tambien sobre el terror rojo, el fin del campesinado libre ucraniano y la sustitucion por el proletariado esclavo, que trajo la desnacionalizacion con la industrializacion. El mismo enlaza sobre otros puntos o definiciones escritos por el que son anteriores a la operacion especial o guerra actual, de los que destaco los siguientes:

_"
- *JUDIOS*

Yo no tengo nada en contra de los judíos y representantes de otras nacionalidades si ellos, viviendo en otra nación, aprendieron el idioma de esa nación (relacionado espiritualmente) y su historia (adquirieron la memoria de la nación), es decir, ¡se convirtieron en UCRANIANOS de origen judío o de otro origen!

¡Pero no tolero al ocupante de ninguna nacionalidad y origen, incluido el ucraniano!

"Judío", en general, es el nombre original del ocupante de origen judío, que les dio el PUEBLO UCRANIANO, por lo que no hay razón para acusar de antisemitismo, es decir, contra los hijos de Sem, el hijo del bíblico Noé. Pero en alguna ocasión se les pueden presentar reclamos por la creación de una religión servil para los "goyim", la construcción de Sion (s) a expensas de las tierras de otras naciones y el rasgo mental inherente de un elegante robo a los vicios humanos. .

- *MRUSIA*

Una conclusión lógica de la historia y el comportamiento de ESA entidad, que refleja con mucha precisión el estado cultural, moral y psicológico de la mayoría de sus miembros, a quienes se aplican estas definiciones.

La conclusión en sí se basa en el robo del nombre "Rus" en 1721 y debido al anterior cambio de nombre de nuestras tierras por parte de los moscovitas en "Kievan Rus", por lo que, de acuerdo con su "regla lógica", deberían llamarse , y muchos llamados - Moscow Rus , y a través de la escritura en griego y latín resulta RUSSIA, y al agregar la letra "M" obtenemos MRUSSIA. Esto también es relevante para su nombre de nuestro país como "Pequeña Rusia", que en sí mismo enfatiza el hecho: esta es la misma Rusia de la "pequeña patria" preservada, pero en el contexto de la rusificación, es decir, a la "población" de ciudades y pueblos traicionados, sus propias raíces a través de la mancurtización (3) y que aún no ha despertado en la realización de esto; o descendientes declarados de los mismos "colonos ocupantes" que fueron transportados a todas las empresas-ciudades del "país dentro del país", mezclándose y borrando la identidad nacional.

"MRussia" refleja vívidamente el hecho del robo y daño del idioma primario ruso-ucraniano por parte de los esclavos de los rusos: "ruso" como adjetivo, es decir, pertenencia. Que fueron en su mayoría "iluminados-iluminados-cegados" por funcionarios de la fe esclava de Grecia-Bizancio y a través de [B-B] Hungría, es decir, la llamada "Iglesia-eslava", que también se ha alejado del idioma ruso-ucraniano. muy plantado en áreas donde el idioma original era bien conocido.


-*DESOCUPACION*

El proceso es el contrario al de la ocupación, es decir, la eliminación de los factores relacionados con la ocupación, que implica principalmente la reforma de la institución de la CIUDADANÍA, cuando los derechos civiles se limitan a la población importada directamente durante la ocupación y a la indígena, que aceptó plenamente la ocupación- poder imperial y olvidó sus raíces (3).

Por lo general, hay una experiencia internacional real, se introducen exámenes de ciudadanía para TODOS los que lo solicitan, y especialmente para la población de los territorios que estaban bajo ocupación. Según todo el país si estaba completamente ocupado. En casos particularmente difíciles y descuidados, se suprimen elementos de la democracia en el territorio, ya que todavía no hay demos, es decir, se introduce una administración militar-civil y una parte significativa de la población es eliminada para cualquier examen. Aquellos a quienes se aplican tales restricciones pierden el derecho a elegir y ser elegidos, a ocupar cargos en instituciones públicas, incluidas las agencias educativas y policiales, a poseer empresas y recursos estratégicos del país.

Los exámenes de ciudadanía generalmente implican: conocimiento del LENGUAJE - parentesco espiritual y mental, e HISTORIA - la adquisición de la memoria. Además, se suprime la condición de residencia continua en este territorio y la adquisición automática de la ciudadanía por parte de las personas que nacieron aquí y alcanzaron la mayoría de edad durante el período de transición; por razones obvias que el ambiente de ocupación no educará al CIUDADANO aquí por ningún período.

Además de reformar la institución de la CIUDADANÍA, los funcionarios y el régimen de ocupación en general pueden ser procesados, como el tribunal de Nuremberg, para condenar a los criminales vivos y actuar como un fenómeno para los muertos: condenar y castigar el mal para que no lo haga. no dar fruto.

Y por supuesto, todo esto está precedido por la remoción INMEDIATA de todo poder anterior, no jugar con él en democracia y una prohibición formal del partido ocupante hasta el año 23, con el traslado de muchos de sus militantes a otros partidos-proyectos de la potencia ocupante real.

En el caso de Ucrania, nada de lo anterior ha sucedido, por lo que la ocupación continúa.
-----------------------------------------------_
"

Espero que sirva para comprender algo mejor este conflicto y guerra entre rusos en el que se han metido los ucranianos.


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

Y las AFU siguen contraatacando a los pueblos vacíos. Después de todo, están bajo algo

El gobernador de Kharkiv, Oleh Sinehubov, dijo que las AFU y los nacionalistas habían ocupado los asentamientos de Bezruki, Slatino y Prudyanka en los suburbios de Kharkiv. El matiz es que las tropas rusas nunca controlaron dichos pueblos.

Algunos datos:

- Hace dos días, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso confirmó que había posiciones enemigas ucranianas en Slatino, que fueron desazonadas con éxito.

- La administración del distrito informa regularmente sobre la transferencia a los residentes de Slatino y Prudyanka de la ayuda humanitaria suministrada desde Kharkiv. Pero si hubiera un ejército ruso en las aldeas, se distribuiría ayuda humanitaria rusa.

El gobernador intenta una vez más engañar a la gente con los falsos éxitos de las AFU. Pero mucha gente ya está acostumbrada.

t.me/Soldierline/4263


----------



## Arraki (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Monarquía Bananera (23 Abr 2022)

¡¡Estas guerras modernas donde se anuncia en las redes sociales la llegada del material y sobre todo de los tanques y que el enemigo pueda geolocalizar su posición.....!!

¿¿Están pidiendo que los busquen y destruyan o qué??


----------



## Casino (23 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> y desde el 30 de marzo sigue sin ser recuperada? vaya vaya



Es evidente que Vd. no sabe dónde está. Tranquilo, hasta el último centímetro cuadrado volverá a quedar bajo soberanía ucraniana.



Nico dijo:


> Y ahí fue cuando te despertaste y que quedaste sin saber cómo terminaba el sueño... una pena.



Veremos como los hechos avalan todo lo que he dicho. Si le parece un sueño le acepto una apuesta parecida a la que tengo formalizada con el forero @MiguelLacano 
¿Quiere apostar que veremos como la artillería occidental, operada por ucranianos, aplasta a los orcos en todos los frentes?. Va a ser mucho más sencilla de ganar, la que tengo con Miguel es más complicada. 




No al NOM dijo:


> Que tonto eres, lo que manda occidente acaba destruido a los pocos días, y lo restante acaba en manos rusas. Los Ucros son unos Loser estilo Paco Torrente




Soy muy tonto. Todo lo que manda occidente acaba destruido. Lo que no acaba destruido acaba en manos rusas.

No al NOM dixit.





GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

_+ sobre el tema Siria._

Aclaración de personas competentes: no se trata de un "tercer mundo" ni de un "segundo frente", sino (por desgracia) de un paso largamente esperado: la OTAN ha presionado a Turquía en este asunto. No habrá "bloqueo de la agrupación en Siria", sólo un cambio en la logística.

Incomodidad, pero no es nada trágico.

t.me/mig41/16807


Los turcos, como siempre, han informado de lo que ya tienen. Los militares han estado dando vueltas durante mucho tiempo. Hace tiempo que tampoco hay vuelos regulares de aerolíneas rusas a Siria.
Una vez cada seis meses, algunos diputados vuelan, y quizás también algunos privados. 

t.me/mig41/16808


----------



## Nico (23 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Ya te dije, los yihadistas tienen 5 veces más huevos que los Ucronazis. No te voy a contestar más. Tira de hilos y compara




Pero es que tú *NO HICISTE UNA COMPARACION !!*  (con la que estoy de acuerdo en todo caso). Simplemente diste a los ucranianos por cobardes y es con lo que no estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## juanmanuel (23 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Mira macho, ya me he hartado de leerte gilipolleces. Al menos te lo podrías currar un poco más, lo haces de puta pena. Al ignore.



Acababa de hacer lo mismo cuando te lei y me hizo reir bastante.


----------



## VittorioValencia (23 Abr 2022)

Envian mas armas, pero no saben quienes las reciben, ni en manos de quienes quedan.


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

Lamentablemente, siguen llegando informaciones alarmantes sobre las provocaciones que se preparan en Ucrania para la noche de Pascua.

Ya he dicho que tales planes sólo pueden ser urdidos por el enemigo de la raza humana, sólo aquellos que buscan traer aún más odio, dolor y sufrimiento a una situación ya trágica.

Rezamos para que esto no ocurra y para que el Señor detenga los planes de los provocadores y no permita que se produzca una tragedia de este tipo, que podría provocar muchas víctimas civiles.

t.me/mig41/16805


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

Información desde el terreno: hoy, alrededor de las 12-15 horas sobre Kremenna, 2 UAV de reconocimiento ucranianos Furia han sido derribados con un sistema de misiles tierra-aire Strela-10

t.me/mig41/16804


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

Misiles de alta precisión disparados por la Fuerza Aérea rusa *han destruido esta tarde una terminal logística en un aeródromo militar cerca de Odesa donde se almacenaba un gran cargamento de armas extranjeras procedentes de Estados Unidos y de países europeos*, según ha informado el Ministerio de Defensa ruso

t.me/boris_rozhin/44580


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

El rumbo hacia la sirianización de Ucrania hace inevitables las provocaciones con armas de destrucción masiva, alias los Cascos Blancos, porque sencillamente no hay otra forma de que Occidente alimente a la opinión pública, que está perdiendo interés en los acontecimientos de Ucrania.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44579


----------



## No al NOM (23 Abr 2022)

Un ejército de valientes, si claro


----------



## Peineto (23 Abr 2022)

Ya puestos a pedir años, quedaría mucho más vistosa una condena de prisión de 1 7 7 6 añitos.  Quedaría hasta ajustado a Derecho.


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

La promoción por parte de Occidente del caso de las armas de destrucción masiva coincide extrañamente (de hecho, no lo hace) con la inminente llegada a Ucrania de un "equipo multidisciplinar de expertos españoles", que incluye expertos en desactivación de explosivos y expertos en incidentes nucleares, radiológicos, biológicos y químicos.

También se ha sabido hoy que al menos dos equipos de especialistas en sabotaje y guerra de guerrillas del Servicio Aéreo Especial británico (SAS) han sido enviados al oeste de Ucrania. Se sabe que en las zonas de guerra, los miembros del SAS suelen trabajar bajo la cobertura del personal médico de los Cascos Blancos y otras organizaciones humanitarias. 

t.me/epoddubny/10025


Las conclusiones del Ministerio de Defensa ruso publicadas hoy demuestran sin lugar a dudas que Washington, en estrecha coordinación con sus socios de la OTAN, ha pasado a la fase final de la planificación de las provocaciones en Ucrania para convencer a la comunidad internacional del "uso de agentes bélicos tóxicos y biológicos" por parte de Rusia.​​La razón es clara: se han revelado al mundo los escandalosos detalles de la cooperación ilegal entre Estados Unidos y la actual administración ucraniana en el campo de las armas bacteriológicas. Y la comprensión de la inevitabilidad del descubrimiento de sus actividades delictivas era tan obvia que Washington comenzó a prepararse con antelación.​​Cuando se presentaron las pruebas, los estadounidenses no pudieron seguir negándolas, y Victoria Nuland confirmó bajo juramento la existencia de biolaboratorios estadounidenses en Ucrania en una audiencia del Comité de Asuntos Exteriores del Senado de Estados Unidos. Ahora, Washington ha decidido anular la agenda y ha iniciado los preparativos para una acción terrible, cuyas víctimas podrían ser tanto militares rusos como civiles en Ucrania.​​Los preparativos para las provocaciones entraron en una fase activa a finales de marzo. En ese momento se desplegaron varios recursos. Además de la elaboración interna no pública de la acción, la Casa Blanca comenzó a preparar a la opinión pública. La revista Foreign Affairs publicó un artículo sobre las capacidades rusas en materia de armas biológicas y químicas bajo el título "Preparándose para lo impensable en Ucrania". Lo cual tiene sentido, justo después de las declaraciones de J. Biden sobre una inminente respuesta de Estados Unidos al uso de armas biológicas por parte de Rusia.​​Además, se han encontrado organizaciones contratistas (y, por supuesto, controladas por Occidente) para investigar las circunstancias del uso de las armas. Por nombrar dos: el Chemical Forensics International Technical Working Group, que demostró su valía durante las provocaciones en Siria, y la Organización Holandesa de Investigación Científica Aplicada (TNO - Nederlandse Organisatie voor Toegepast Natuurwetenschappelijk Onderzoek), especializada en venenos Novichok. En el pasado, ambas organizaciones han demostrado ser fiables y eficaces en sus relaciones con sus anfitriones estadounidenses.​​Los estadounidenses también colaboran con organizaciones internacionales: especialmente con la Cruz Roja y la OPAQ. En el marco de este último esperan llevar a cabo el "escenario sirio" con la consiguiente exclusión de Rusia de la Organización.​​Naturalmente, los expertos están siendo procesados en "una amplia gama de despachos". La Fundación Jamestown, cercana a la Casa Blanca y al Pentágono, y la Universidad Northeastern de Boston ocupan puestos clave en este sentido.​​Los estadounidenses y sus socios en Europa ignoran descaradamente el hecho de que Rusia no tiene ningún tipo de armas químicas desde hace unos cinco años -desde el 27 de septiembre de 2017-, según ha verificado la OPAQ. Este defecto en los planes de EE.UU. los ucranianos, con la ayuda de los expertos de la OTAN, planean nivelar de manera bastante clara - al igual que los malos investigadores plantan armas inocentes con huellas dactilares, Washington y Kiev planean "plantar" armas en la ubicación de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en Ucrania.​​Al parecer, anteayer se produjo un intento de hacerlo, cuando un contenedor de ampollas fue lanzado desde un dron ucraniano sobre una posición militar rusa. Estaba previsto que su destrucción provocara una reacción química que causara una explosión y combustión, liberando sustancias tóxicas que no figuran en las listas del Convenio. Hay informes de que Ucrania ha adquirido unos 50 drones más para dispersar armas químicas y biológicas en el aire.​​Todo esto es más que grave. Obviamente, el plan original de Estados Unidos era presionar económicamente a Rusia para que reconsiderara por completo sus legítimos intereses de seguridad. No funcionó. Ahora Estados Unidos se dispone a utilizar armas de destrucción masiva, jugando efectivamente detrás de la "línea roja". Si esto ocurre, las víctimas serán incalculables. Y cada uno de ellos está en la conciencia de los estrategas estadounidenses en las oficinas de la Casa Blanca, el Departamento de Estado y el Pentágono y en la conciencia, si es que queda algo de ella, de sus títeres en Kiev.​​t.me/MariaVladimirovnaZakharova/2464​


----------



## willbeend (23 Abr 2022)

Ademas, parece que la videoconferencia es con Elon Musk no?

Le estaran traicionando por sus escasos avances en la operacion?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (23 Abr 2022)

Vaya vaya, mirad este vídeo. Cuanto menos, curioso…


----------



## Roedr (23 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Buenas tardes, no me gusta nada la forma en que los militares chechenos desoyen las órdenes del Presidente Putin, entendí que la orden de Putin era clara y precisa, que de la aceria de Mariupol donde se encuentra atrincherado lo que queda del batallón Azov no debía entrar ni salir una mosca, cual es mi sorpresa cuando hoy mismo en las noticias de la 1 de las 15 hs. no sólo que en la aceria entran las moscas, sino que entró mismamente un periodista de la 1 y entrevistó allí mismo a familias enteras refugiadas en los sótanos, pasando penurias con agua, luz y alimentos, entre mujeres y niños con cara de cordero degollado el reportero jugo un picado de fútbol con los chavales, es una suerte vivir en un país libre y democrático con la televisión que nos da la realidad de lo que sucede allí afuera y sirva al camarada Putin ver gracias a la televisión verdad que los chechenos le toman el poco pelo que le queda, saludos y no se crean nada.



Yo creo que a Putin en Rusia no se lo toman como aquí. Quizás me equivoco, pero da la impresión de que la población en Rusia respeta a Putin, pero no le teme, y que tienen poco problema en pasar de él si lo consideran oportuno.


----------



## apocalippsis (23 Abr 2022)

Nose que kuriles ni que pollas si los japos estan cogidos por los huevos,

*Japón no planea retirarse del proyecto conjunto Sakhalin-2 con Rusia*








Mientras que la anglo-holandesa Shell negocia con una compañía petrolera china para vender su participación en un proyecto conjunto para desarrollar los campos de gas y petróleo Sakhalin-2, los japoneses decidieron no dar ese paso. Así lo aseguró el ministro de Economía, Comercio e Industria de Japón, Koichi Hagiuda, en una reunión de gabinete.


La retirada [del proyecto] no será una sanción efectiva si un tercer país adquiere una participación. Esto conducirá a un mayor aumento en los precios de los recursos y beneficiará a Rusia.
dice Hagiuda.

Las corporaciones japonesas Mitsubishi y Mitsui poseen conjuntamente el 22,5% del proyecto de petróleo y gas Sakhalin-2. Shell posee el 27,5% de las acciones del consorcio y otro 50% es propiedad de Gazprom. Al mismo tiempo, la mayor parte del gas licuado producido en el marco del proyecto se suministra a Japón.

Anteriormente, el primer ministro japonés, Fumio Kishida, también se pronunció en contra de la terminación de la cooperación en el marco del proyecto Sakhalin-2 debido al debilitamiento de la seguridad energética del país. El CEO de Tokyo Gas, Takashi Uchida, advirtió que las compras al contado reemplazarían los suministros estables de gas ruso. Esto desestabilizará la importación de combustible azul e inevitablemente conducirá a su aumento de precio.

Lo más probable es que Tokio tema que la pérdida de participación en el consorcio, especialmente a favor de una empresa china, perjudique la estabilidad del suministro de gas a Japón. O, al menos, tendrás que pagar de más por el combustible azul. Esta situación demuestra una vez más la discordia en curso entre los participantes en la “coalición de sanciones contra Rusia” cuando se trata de los intereses nacionales de sus países.

La planta de procesamiento de GNL Sakhalin-2 se construyó en 1994 en virtud de un acuerdo de producción compartida. Sus primeros propietarios fueron Sakhalin Energy, luego controlada por Shell, el gobierno ruso y la administración del Óblast de Sakhalin. Shell (55%), así como las japonesas Mitsui (25%) y Mitsubishi (20%) eran accionistas de Sakhalin Energy cuando se creó.* En 2007, tras las acusaciones de Rosprirodnadzor de $ 30 mil millones en violaciones ambientales, Gazprom recibió una participación del 50% más una acción en el proyecto.*



https://topwar.ru/195379-japonija-ne-planiruet-vyhodit-iz-sovmestnogo-s-rossiej-proekta-sahalin-2.html


----------



## frangelico (23 Abr 2022)

ya, pero durante un siglo compartieron la isla entre los dos países. Yo hasta se la daría como gesto de buena voluntad si se hacen neutrales. Japón tiene muy buenas capacidades defensivas y las puede aumentar con facilidad. Lo malo es que sea esclavo de USA en una estrategia de cerco a China en la que nada tiene que ganar.

La utilidad de llevar a Japón ahí es que podrían meter capital y población y hacer viable un túnel desde Hokkaido,si la isla se puebla entonces enlazarla con el continente mediante otro túnel ruso empezaría a tener sentido y ya tienes una línea férrea de Japón al mundo.


----------



## ProfeInsti (23 Abr 2022)

El Alcalde de Chernígov dice que hay 700 civiles asesinados en la ciudad.


----------



## dabuti (23 Abr 2022)

Ni fabada ni un verdejo fresquito.
Y lavavajillas sin recoger 

Malditos rusos.









En las casas ocupadas por soldados rusos en la periferia de Kiev: “Dejaron todo lleno de alcohol y excrementos”


Puertas forzadas, manchas de sangre, balas por el suelo, camas utilizadas como escudos y mucha basura. Así encontraron su hogar algunos vecinos de Hostómel y Bucha, tras la retirada de las tropas rusas




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

_Las modelo Femen sin enseñar las tetas vuelven hacer el majadero,_

Francia de hoy

No voy a comentar nada, creo que puedes sacar tus propias conclusiones.

t.me/Soldierline/4266

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## crocodile (23 Abr 2022)

❌ — TASS: "Según Peskov, es muy difícil hablar de la continuación de las negociaciones sobre un tratado de paz con Japón, que se ha convertido en un país hostil".

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.

— "En respuesta a los próximos reclamos territoriales japoneses asociados con las declaraciones de que las Kuriles del Sur están "ocupadas ilegalmente" por Rusia, el Kremlin dijo que las 4 islas reclamadas por Japón son parte integral de la Federación Rusa.

Además, Japón fue llamado un estado hostil.

A la luz de las realidades actuales, sería hora de denunciar la declaración de 1956, que preveía la posibilidad de transferir dos islas a Japón al concluir un tratado de paz.

En la etapa actual, ya contradice directamente la Constitución de la Federación Rusa y la posición del liderazgo político-militar del país".

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## Aurkitu (23 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Hablando de Siria._
> 
> El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores turco dijo que Turquía había cerrado su espacio aéreo a los aviones militares y civiles rusos que se dirigían a Siria.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/44575



Cerdogan es de los más incomodo y menos fiable que hay en el panorama internacional. Algún día le llegará su penitencia; espero.


----------



## ProfeInsti (23 Abr 2022)

* Rusia desplegará los primeros Misiles Sarmat con capacidad Nuclear.*


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

*Actualización vespertina del Ministerio de Defensa ruso sobre la situación del 23 de abril.*

Esta tarde, misiles aéreos de largo alcance de alta precisión de la Fuerza Aérea rusa han destruido una terminal logística en un aeródromo militar cerca de ODESSA donde se almacenaba un gran lote de armas extranjeras recibidas de Estados Unidos y países europeos.

Durante el día, misiles aéreos de alta precisión de la Fuerza Aérea rusa alcanzaron 22 instalaciones militares ucranianas.

Esto incluía dos puestos de mando y control de batallón y un puesto de mando y control de brigada, 11 bastiones, así como lugares donde se concentraban las fuerzas armadas ucranianas y el equipo militar. Los nacionalistas sufrieron pérdidas de hasta 200 personas y más de 30 vehículos blindados y vehículos.

En los distritos de Ilichivka y Kramatorsk fueron destruidos tres depósitos de armas, equipos militares y municiones.
Un sistema de misiles tierra-aire Buk M1 y tres estaciones de radar fueron destruidos cerca de Novaya Dmitrovka.

Durante el día, las fuerzas de aviación táctica y del ejército ruso atacaron 79 instalaciones militares en Ucrania. Entre ellos: seis puestos de mando, 52 zonas de concentración de personal y equipo militar ucraniano, así como 16 depósitos de armas de cohetes y artillería, munición y combustible.

Se destruyeron cuatro sistemas de misiles antiaéreos: tres Buk-M1 cerca de las localidades de KURAKHOVKA y ROMANOVKA y un sistema de misiles Tor cerca de SERGEEVKA.

Los medios de defensa aérea rusos en las proximidades de los asentamientos de Izyum y Kherson destruyeron tres vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos, entre ellos un Bayraktar TB-2 sobre la localidad de Lozovaya, en la provincia de Kharkiv.

Las fuerzas de cohetes y artillería realizaron 102 misiones de tiro durante el día. Destruyeron: 6 puestos de mando, 84 reductos y zonas de acumulación de mano de obra y equipo militar, así como 10 baterías de artillería.

Un total de 141 aviones, 110 helicópteros, 541 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 264 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 2.479 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 278 sistemas MLRS, 1.081 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros y 2.321 vehículos militares especiales fueron destruidos desde el comienzo de la operación militar especial.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44582


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (23 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> 1) Ucrania tiene cientos de miles de obuses que no paran de llegar. Se distribuyen a lo largo de su red de ferrocarril y desde las estaciones en camión. Los camiones para su distribución también los aporta occidente.
> Solo los gusanos han enviado 144.000 obuses. Los sistemas de artillería que envían Francia, Alemania, y Reino Unido puede Vd. dar por sentado que vienen con su correspondiente provisión de obuses.
> Además, los ucranianos pueden fabricarlos, también dé por sentado que los lugares que tengan dedicados a la producción de obuses están funcionando las 24 horas.
> Las líneas de suministro de los ucranianos son mucho más sencillas tanto para operar en ellas, como para defenderlas.
> ...



Cuanto buen escritor tipo Tom Clancy se ha perdido por estar posteando en burbuja!


----------



## ProfeInsti (23 Abr 2022)

*El biógrafo de Putin revela que el presidente ruso está cada vez más solo.*


----------



## JoséBatallas (23 Abr 2022)

Novedades de la Abuela

Station Square in Yaroslavl.








Otras


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

Quiero reunirme con Putin y detener esta guerra (c) Zelensky

En realidad, este "deseo" (y ni siquiera es el deseo de Zelensky) es una de las razones (y no las principales) por las que la lucha continuará. No tiene sentido que Putin discuta nada con el títere estadounidense, salvo firmar la rendición en las condiciones anunciadas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44581


----------



## Arraki (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

La demanda de Zelensky de reunirse con Putin equivale a si Pushilin o Pasechnik exigieran una reunión con Biden. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/44583


----------



## ProfeInsti (23 Abr 2022)

Funcionarios rusos "advierten que Vladimir Putin bien podría recurrir al uso de armas nucleares tácticas.


----------



## Ardilla Roja (23 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Joder, entro al hilo hoy y veo que está tomado al asalto por las putinas cibervoluntarias "copypasteando" sin ningún tipo de tino los peores y más burdos tweets de propaganda rusa.
> 
> Ya es mala suerte que haya cuatro gilipollas en toda España que apoyen al dictador genocida de Rusia y justo estén los cuatro aquí.



¿Mala suerte? ¿Que cojones haces aquí si te basta con poner cualquier canal de TV y radio, diarios digitales además de todas las redes sociales? y ¿Sabes qué? ¡No somos cuatro gilipollas, es la censura "liberal" y la ilusión globalista del pensamiento único!


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Julc (23 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Un ejército de valientes, si claro



Qué hacha Zelenski, inundando Rusia con prisioneros para retrasar su avance.


----------



## crocodile (23 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Rusia desplegará los primeros Misiles Sarmat con capacidad Nuclear.*



No está operativos hasta 2023, propaganda otanica para el mantra rusos malos.


----------



## keylargof (23 Abr 2022)

Llevo unos días desconectado por temas de familia. Sabéis si ha llegado ya el Movska a Sevastopol?


----------



## manodura79 (23 Abr 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Me suena de leerte putinceladas. Te indigna la flagrante violación de Ucrania por parte de Rusia? Me imagino que tendrás la opinión de que es más complicado, y ahí es donde empieza el universo cuñado-putincel. La bandera de cuba con la mirada de un niño desafiante ya es una advertencia de que estamos ante un pillado.
> 
> De todas formas debes comprender que el twit y el post en el foro sí que son de putincels 100% y es lo que resulta _hilariante _



Si me has leído putinceladas te puedes referir a ellas usando el botón correspondiente y las debatimos tranquilamente si te apetece. No tengo problemas en ello. 
Sobre la indignación o no. Yo lo tengo claro. Toda guerra me repugna y más una guerra como esta que se pudo haber evitado si no hubiesen primado las oscuras intenciones de una y de otra parte. Pero también me indigna que la gente se tome la justicia por su mano atando a los postes como animales a gente que no sé que delito ha cometido. Porque ese fue el punto de la discusión. Ya ud se ha ido a elucubrar no sé que advertencia de que yo estoy pillado porque utilizo el avatar de una persona con la cara pintada con la bandera de mi país. Admiro su sagacidad para detectar cuñados-putincel.


----------



## kelden (23 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Es evidente que Vd. no sabe dónde está. Tranquilo, hasta el último centímetro cuadrado volverá a quedar bajo soberanía ucraniana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los ukros no hacen más que pedir tanques y cañones. Antes de la guerra tenían mil y pico tanques y dos mil y pico cañones. Si piden es que les quedan entre pocos y ninguno. Cuánto crees tu que les van a durar, digamos, 300 tanques y 500 cañones que les puedan mandar (que van a ser muchos menos)? Cuántos crees que van a llegar al frente?

Te sugiero la cuenta:

si mil y pico tanques me han durao 60 días ....... 300 me durarán X

X = (300 x 60) / mil y pico

Echale unos 20 días. Para los cañones más o menos lo mismo.


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

Extracto de la sesión informativa vespertina del Ministerio de Defensa.
Todo el vídeo aquí t.me/boris_rozhin/44585

El dron dirige un grupo de infantería enemiga que corre a esconderse en una zona boscosa, tras lo cual la artillería lanza una salva.
Un buen dron con una buena cámara y una buena cámara térmica mejora seriamente la eficacia de las operaciones de combate.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44586

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Impresionante (23 Abr 2022)

Off topic gusano

. Determinan que los tres marineros encontrados sin vida en menos de una semana en el portaviones USS George Washington se quitaron la vida


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

Military Situation In Ukraine On April 23, 2022 (Map Update)


Russian artillery shelled Ukrainian border guards at Senkivka village of Chernihiv region with grenade launchers; The AFU claimed control of...




southfront.org


----------



## Tierra Azul (23 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Refugiados ucranianos agreden y golpean a la actriz Agniya Mishchenko-Brodskaya en Italia
> 
> Según la actriz, fue golpeada por refugiados de Ucrania. La chica fue a la policía y aceptó la paliza.
> 
> ...


----------



## ProfeInsti (23 Abr 2022)

La dirección de inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania ha señalado que han matado a dos generales rusos cerca de Jerson y un tercero estaría en estado crítico.


----------



## Tierra Azul (23 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Funcionarios rusos "advierten que Vladimir Putin bien podría recurrir al uso de armas nucleares tácticas.



fuente?


----------



## Impresionante (23 Abr 2022)

*EEUU prepara provocaciones para acusar a Rusia de usar armas nucleares tácticas*

_ Según el jefe de la Fuerza de Protección Radiológica, Química y Biológica de Rusia, Igor Kirillov, el plan es una reacción al éxito de Rusia en la operación especial._

MOSCÚ, 23 de abril. /TASS/. Estados Unidos está preparando provocaciones para acusar a la parte rusa de usar armas nucleares químicas, biológicas o tácticas, anunció el sábado el jefe de la Fuerza de Protección Radiológica, Química y Biológica de Rusia, Igor Kirillov.

"El Ministerio de Defensa ruso tiene información sobre Estados Unidos preparando provocaciones para acusar a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas de usar armas nucleares químicas, biológicas o tácticas", dijo.

Según Kirillov, el plan es una reacción al éxito de Rusia en la operación especial. "Solo en marzo-abril de este año, los líderes de los países occidentales hicieron regularmente declaraciones provocativas sobre la posibilidad de que Rusia use armas de destrucción masiva", dijo.


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> La desmilitarización de Ucrania continua según lo planeado (caracancer dixit) Canadá ha enviado M777 Howitzers a Ucrania



Carne de cañón los que los usan, desde mi paco-visión esos trastos solo sirven contra fortificaciones o grandes grupos, donde has visto fortificaciones rusas o grandes conjuntos de tropas rusas.

Cuando emplacen las piezas no sabrán donde disparar, ¿a un tanque, a un peloton? Al primer disparo ya tiene grupos de tropas cercándolos, si es que algunos solo jugáis al Call of Dutty.

Por desgracia la artillería de largo alcance solo servirá para atacar población civil, esta y la autotransportada.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (23 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> fuente?



OTAN


----------



## ProfeInsti (23 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> fuente?











El biógrafo de Putin revela que el presidente ruso está cada vez más solo


Mark Galeotti es profesor honorario en la Escuela de Estudios Eslavos y de Europa del Este en la University College de Londres. Autor de varios libros sobre Rusia y una biografía de Vladimir Putin, este experto ha escrito un artículo en el Daily Mail donde revela que el mandatario ruso está cada...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Arraki (23 Abr 2022)

La artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF destruye a un grupo de militares del ejército ucraniano en una plantación forestal


----------



## crocodile (23 Abr 2022)

Zelensky amenaza con suspender las negociaciones con Rusia si se celebra un referendum para la creación de una República Popular en el Oblast de Jersón.


----------



## Tierra Azul (23 Abr 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> OTAN





ProfeInsti dijo:


> El biógrafo de Putin revela que el presidente ruso está cada vez más solo
> 
> 
> Mark Galeotti es profesor honorario en la Escuela de Estudios Eslavos y de Europa del Este en la University College de Londres. Autor de varios libros sobre Rusia y una biografía de Vladimir Putin, este experto ha escrito un artículo en el Daily Mail donde revela que el mandatario ruso está cada...
> ...



Sabes? prefiero creer a Rudy, 
20 minutos ...Putin solo? Lol


----------



## frangelico (23 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Refugiados ucranianos agreden y golpean a la actriz Agniya Mishchenko-Brodskaya en Italia
> 
> Según la actriz, fue golpeada por refugiados de Ucrania. La chica fue a la policía y aceptó la paliza.
> 
> ...



Por qué hay hombres ucranianos en Europa occidental? Nadie se molesta en saber si son potenciales terroristas para desatar el caos si els va mal la guerra, o simplemente funcionarios corruptos. No debería haber ningún hombre en edad militar, y ahora mismo salen noticias de muertos nacidos en los años 60, así que en Europa sólo tendría que haber niños y ancianos.


----------



## crocodile (23 Abr 2022)

Zelensky en conferencia de prensa:

▪Rusia y “confianza” son antónimos. Dicen una cosa, hacen otra.

▪Esperamos un 100% de apoyo del Secretario General de la ONU, porque la verdad está de nuestro lado;

▪Estamos agradecidos a Rusia por los tanques que nos dejaron con la retirada;

▪Si nuestro pueblo en Mariupol es destruido, si se celebran referéndums en el territorio de Ucrania, entonces Ucrania se retirará de las negociaciones;

▪No estamos interesados en la opinión de Rusia sobre el suministro de armas occidentales;

▪Somos pueblos hermanos con Georgia;

▪“Lo que sea que atraviesen y lo que sea que ocupen, lo recuperaremos.

▪Los temas más apremiantes son las garantías de seguridad para Ucrania, Donbass y Crimea. El resto son "fanfarronadas" políticas;

▪Mañana, el Secretario de Defensa de los EE. UU. y el Secretario de Estado Blinken llegarán a Ucrania.

▫@ENTRE_GUERRAS▫


----------



## ferrys (23 Abr 2022)

La almohada de Putin revela que cada vez duerme peor y tiene pesadillas con Zelenski.


----------



## arriondas (23 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Sabes? prefiero creer a Rudy,
> 20 minutos ...Putin solo? Lol



EL Mark Galeotti está tirando de pensamiento ilusorio, por muy "experto" que sea.


----------



## crocodile (23 Abr 2022)

Los T-72 que envió Eslovaquia a las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas parece ser que llegaron ya al frente del Donbass.


----------



## crocodile (23 Abr 2022)

El 75% de los residentes chinos apoyan la operación rusa en Ucrania.
Los datos correspondientes son proporcionados por el estudio Monitor de Percepción de Estados Unidos y China.

◾El 60% de los encuestados cree que China debería apoyar la operación rusa en Ucrania.
▪16% estaba a favor de proporcionar armas para el ejército ruso, si es necesario.
◾El 70% de los encuestados considera confiable la información sobre los laboratorios biológicos estadounidenses en Ucrania.

China ya ha dicho que el principal culpable de todos los acontecimientos recientes es Estados Unidos y la OTAN, y que el suministro de armas a Kiev no traerá la paz a Ucrania.


----------



## ferrys (23 Abr 2022)

Boom

High-precision missiles of the Russian Aerospace Forces this afternoon disabled a logistics terminal at a military airfield near Odessa, where a large batch of foreign weapons received from the United States and European countries was stored, the Russian Defense Ministry reports


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Zelensky en conferencia de prensa:
> 
> ▪Rusia y “confianza” son antónimos. Dicen una cosa, hacen otra.
> 
> ...



De la cita:
▪Mañana, el Secretario de Defensa de los EE. UU. y el Secretario de Estado Blinken llegarán a Ucrania.
-->
Creo que mañana o esta noche habrá bombardeo masivo en la zona de Kiev, Lviv, etc. para cortar comunicaciones , depósitos, etc.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (23 Abr 2022)

*Si crees que estás siendo manipulado, es porque lo estás*











Si intuyes que las autoridades están haciendo un esfuerzo para controlar tu percepción de la guerra en Ucrania, confía en tu intuición.

Si sientes que existe una acción concertada por los gobiernos y los medios informativos más poderosos del mundo occidental para manipular tu comprensión de lo que está sucediendo en esta guerra, es porque eso es exactamente lo que ha venido sucediendo.

Si no puedes recordar ninguna otra guerra sobre la cual los medios corporativos hayan hablado tanto, es porque nunca la hubo.

Si tienes la clara impresión de que esta es la guerra en la que con más agresividad e intensidad se han usado la manipulación y las operaciones psicológicas en toda la historia de la humanidad, es porque es así.

Si te parece que las plataformas de Silicon Valley controlan el contenido de lo que la gente ve para darle una perspectiva de la guerra que está rabiosamente a favor del discurso de Estados Unidos, es porque realmente es así.

Si te parece que es sospechosa la coincidencia entre el consenso manufacturado sobre Rusia y las oscuras agendas promovidas actualmente como la política temeraria de Guerra Fría contra Moscú, la censura de internet y las mentiras constantes de los medios masivos en nombre del bien común, es porque hay una enorme y sospechosa coincidencia.

Si te parece extraño que tantos autoproclamados izquierdistas hayan respondido a esta guerra con un apoyo fanático a las agendas geoestratégicas unipolares extremadamente peligrosas promovidas por el imperio más poderoso que jamás haya existido, es porque esto es extraño. Muy, muy, muy extraño.

Si te parece hipócrita que el imperio nos pregone a toda hora del día discursos denunciando los crímenes de guerra de Rusia cuando al mismo tiempo encarcela a un periodista por haber expuesto los crímenes de guerra del imperio, es porque esto es el colmo de la hipocresía.

Si crees que algo está mal con el hecho de que pronto presenciaremos cómo un juez firma la extradición de Julian Assange a Estados Unidos por ejercer el periodismo mientras que los mismos Estados Unidos pregonan sus discursos sobre la necesidad de proteger la libertad y la democracia en Ucrania, es porque algo está mal.

Si empiezas a tener la sensación persistente de que el consenso global es una idea manufacturada por los poderosos, para los poderosos y que todo lo que te dicen sobre tu nación, tu gobierno y tu mundo es una mentira, esa es indudablemente una posibilidad que merece ser considerada.

Si comienzas a creer que estamos siendo manipulados a escala masiva para pensar, actuar y votar de una manera que beneficie a la vasta estructura de poder que nos gobierna mientras esta esconde su verdadera naturaleza, yo diría que este es un hilo del que vale la pena jalar.

Si tienes una ligera sospecha de que las mentiras tienen un alcance más profundo, que incluso engañan sobre lo que eres esencialmente y sobre lo que es la vida, esta sospecha es probablemente digna de ser analizada.

Si te sientes un poquito como Keanu Reeves al principio de «The Matrix» justo antes de que se descorra el velo, te recomiendo que sigas al conejo blanco para ver cuan profunda y complicada es la madriguera.

Si se te ha ocurrido pensar que la humanidad necesita despertar de la ilusión de la _matrix_ antes de que nuestros gobernantes psicópatas nos conduzcan a la extinción causada por una catástrofe ambiental o un Apocalipsis nuclear, entonces tus apuntes se parecen a los míos.

Si crees que es posible que estas crisis existenciales hacia las cuales nos dirigimos rápidamente pueden ser el catalizador que necesitamos para quitarnos colectivamente la venda de los ojos y empezar a avanzar por un camino basado en la verdad para crear un mundo saludable, entonces coincidimos.

Si escuchas una voz interior que te susurra que tenemos una buena chance de lograrlo a pesar de las enormes dificultades, te contaré un secreto: Yo también la escucho.

Fuente – Website de la autora: If It Feels Like You’re Being Manipulated, It’s Because You Are


----------



## ferrys (23 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Quiero reunirme con Putin y detener esta guerra (c) Zelensky
> 
> En realidad, este "deseo" (y ni siquiera es el deseo de Zelensky) es una de las razones (y no las principales) por las que la lucha continuará. No tiene sentido que Putin discuta nada con el títere estadounidense, salvo firmar la rendición en las condiciones anunciadas.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/44581



Occidente no puede aguantar esta guerra mas. Me gustaría saber cuanto nos cuesta la semana de guerra. Ahora entran las prisas.
Me da que los rusos van a alargar el conflicto mas allá de este año y todo lo que puedan. Nuestros medios nos van a acribillar a propaganda de verás en 3 semanas.


----------



## delhierro (23 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los T-72 que envió Eslovaquia a las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas parece ser que llegaron ya al frente del Donbass.



¿ hay pruebas ?
De todas formas pasan los dias y ahí siguen los puentes.  Es absurdo. Con los trenes funcionando, transportar cualquier cosa es rapido y les sale casi gratis, estan electrificados con la energia de la centra nuclear que controlan las tropas rusas. Son despropositos dificiles de entender.


----------



## crocodile (23 Abr 2022)

⚡Misiles de alta precisión de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas inhabilitaron esta tarde una terminal logística en un aeródromo militar cerca de Odessa, donde se almacenaba un gran lote de armas extranjeras recibidas de Estados Unidos y países europeos, informa el Ministerio de Defensa ruso


----------



## frangelico (23 Abr 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Boom
> 
> High-precision missiles of the Russian Aerospace Forces this afternoon disabled a logistics terminal at a military airfield near Odessa, where a large batch of foreign weapons received from the United States and European countries was stored, the Russian Defense Ministry reports



A estas alturas estaba llegando material a Odessa? Y en avión nada menos. Hay cosas muy raras en esta guerra.


----------



## crocodile (23 Abr 2022)

Intel Slava Z:
Quiero reunirme con Putin y detener esta guerra (c) Zelensky

En realidad, este "deseo" (y ni siquiera es el deseo de Zelensky) es una de las razones (y no las principales) por las que la guerra continuará. No tiene sentido que Putin discuta nada con el títere estadounidense, excepto la firma de la rendición en los términos anunciados.

⚡Ucrania no es capaz de desbloquear Mariupol por medios militares ahora.

Los militares ucranianos que están estacionados allí entienden esto, esto es una realidad, dijo Volodymyr Zelenskyy con respecto a la situación alrededor de Azovstal.


----------



## crocodile (23 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> A estas alturas estaba llegando material a Odessa? Y en avión nada menos. Hay cosas muy raras en esta guerra.



Desde luego es increíble.


----------



## Casino (23 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Cuanto buen escritor tipo Tom Clancy se ha perdido por estar posteando en burbuja!




Le agradezco el cumplido aunque sea irónico pero lo que he expuesto son realidades objetivas. Va a ocurrir.





kelden dijo:


> Los ukros no hacen más que pedir tanques y cañones. Antes de la guerra tenían mil y pico tanques y dos mil y pico cañones. Si piden es que les quedan entre pocos y ninguno. Cuánto crees tu que les van a durar, digamos, 300 tanques y 500 cañones que les puedan mandar (que van a ser muchos menos)? Cuántos crees que van a llegar al frente?
> 
> Te sugiero la cuenta:
> 
> ...





¿Quiere apostar a que dentro de 28 días la artillería occidental está masacrando orcos en todos los frentes?.
Ponga Vd. la apuesta, se la veo sin dudar.
La podemos formalizar ante notario en este enlace.
Notarios por vía online y con la misma seguridad - Notariado
Solo diga cuánto apuesta Vd. en contra.




GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

En la ciudad de Dniprodrudny comenzó a trabajar el Departamento de policía de la administración civil militar subordinada.
Después de que la bandera ucraniana fue retirada.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44599


----------



## Impresionante (23 Abr 2022)

*Zelensky llama a reunirse con Putin 'para poner fin a la guerra'*


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)

El jefe de la delegación ucraniana en las negociaciones, David Arahamiya, admitió que a Ucrania le faltaban prisioneros para reponer el fondo de intercambio.

Publicó un post en el que instaba a los militares ucranianos a no matar a los militares rusos capturados, reafirmando así el asesinato. 

t.me/anna_news/29436


----------



## kelden (23 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> ¿Quiere apostar a que dentro de 28 días la artillería occidental está masacrando orcos en todos los frentes?.
> Ponga Vd. la apuesta, se la veo sin dudar.
> La podemos formalizar ante notario en este enlace.
> Notarios por vía online y con la misma seguridad - Notariado
> Solo diga cuánto apuesta Vd. en contra.



Qué pasa con la artilleria occidental? Si le cae un bombazo encima no se rompe o qué?


----------



## Baltasar G thang (23 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Funcionarios rusos "advierten que Vladimir Putin bien podría recurrir al uso de armas nucleares tácticas.



yess
YESSSSSSSSSSSS
fuego nuclear purificador en todo el planeta
YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## crocodile (23 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> De la cita:
> ▪Mañana, el Secretario de Defensa de los EE. UU. y el Secretario de Estado Blinken llegarán a Ucrania.
> -->
> Creo que mañana o esta noche habrá bombardeo masivo en la zona de Kiev, Lviv, etc. para cortar comunicaciones , depósitos, etc.



Ya va siendo hora, es patético ver a los satánicos desde Sánchez a Maricron pasearse tan tranquilos por Kiev con el gayer cocainómano


----------



## ProfeInsti (23 Abr 2022)

Participación de EEUU en el hundimiento de un barco de guerra ruso en el Mar Negro. 
Crece el temor a una escalada nuclear del conflicto.
Un avión de vigilancia del ejército norteamericano marcó el blanco para los misiles ucranianos “Harpoon”, de fabricación estadounidense, que hundieron un barco de guerra ruso en el Mar Negro el pasado 13 de abril
Hoy se especula acerca de que la población rusa haya sido alertada de un ataque nuclear de la OTAN en territorio ruso en los próximos días.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (23 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Le agradezco el cumplido aunque sea irónico pero lo que he expuesto son realidades objetivas. Va a ocurrir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eso no es nada, yo apuesto a que en 29 dias sale el half life 3


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ hay pruebas ?
> De todas formas pasan los dias y ahí siguen los puentes.  Es absurdo. Con los trenes funcionando, transportar cualquier cosa es rapido y les sale casi gratis, estan electrificados con la energia de la centra nuclear que controlan las tropas rusas. Son despropositos dificiles de entender.



Conoces la historia de la rana que cae en una olla con agua fría pero que lentamente se va calentado en el fogón y la rana acaba cocida sin enterarse, pues eso hacen los rusos con los ucranianos y por otro lado eso nos hacen a nosotros los USAnos.


----------



## Aurkitu (23 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


>



Acostumbrados a las farolas y los postes, tirar gente en contenedores..._son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas_. Por desgracia me empieza a dar mucho asco esa bandera. Hace unas semanas en el transporte público, había una pareja de sesentones que llevaban, la mujer un lacito, y el hombre una bandera de punto de cruz de ucrania, con cierto orgullo, iban con maletas, eran ucranianos con un 90% de seguridad...justo estaba viendo burbuja en el móvil, un video de un plastificado, y la mirada involuntaria de asco a su lacito lo pillo la anciana. Le cambio la cara a la pobre. No fue mi intención, pero bueno, sucedió.


----------



## jimmyjump (23 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> La dirección de inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania ha señalado que han matado a dos generales rusos cerca de Jerson y un tercero estaría en estado crítico.



No sé Rick, ya llevan muertos 288 generales rusos


----------



## WasP (23 Abr 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Acostumbrados a las farolas y los postes, tirar gente en contenedores..._son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas_. Por desgracia me empieza a dar mucho asco esa bandera. Hace unas semanas en el transporte público, había una pareja de sesentones que llevaban, la mujer un lacito, y el hombre una bandera de punto de cruz de ucrania, con cierto orgullo, iban con maletas, eran ucranianos con un 90% de seguridad...justo estaba viendo burbuja en el móvil, un video de un plastificado, y la mirada involuntaria de asco a su lacito lo pillo la anciana. Le cambio la cara a la pobre. No fue mi intención, pero bueno, sucedió.



No puedes "odiar a todos los ucranianos", eso es perder el norte y dejarte intoxicar por la propaganda, deshumanizar a personas iguales que tú, que simplemente han nacido en otro lugar. 

A mi me da pena toda la gente civil inocente atrapada en esto, viendo su país reducido a escombros y violencia, y sin embargo no tengo la menor simpatía por el ejército ruso o ucraniano.


----------



## Octubrista (23 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ...
> Creo que mañana o esta noche habrá bombardeo masivo en la zona de Kiev, Lviv, etc. para cortar comunicaciones , depósitos, etc.



Como no experto militar, pienso que llegado un momento, habrá destrucción de algunos medios e infraestructuras de transporte, para obligar al material y equipamiento que importa Ucrania a pasar por cuellos de botella, que sería más fáciles de controlar, y destruir.

Mientras no lo haga Rusia, habrá la sospecha de que piensan progresar hacia el este por esas infraestructuras intactas.


----------



## Casino (23 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Qué pasa con la artilleria occidental? Si le cae un bombazo encima no se rompe o qué?




Déjese la palabrería hueca.
¿Quiere apostar unos pocos miles de euros?
Le he dejado el enlace para formalizar una apuesta ante notario. Con luz y taquígrafos. Completamente legal.

¿Se anima o me va a hablar de mapitas de colores?.





GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Ultimate (23 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania: “*Rusia debe ser designada como estado patrocinador del terrorismo y ser tratada en consecuencia*”._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Designar a Rusia estado patrocinador del terrorismo, sería abrir la caja de los truenos

Y a USA no le conviene.

Saben que los rusos tienen suficientes pruebas la creación y apoyo del terrorismo yihadista en Siria por parte de USA y algunos países europeos. Todo va a quedar en un bla bla bla


----------



## NPI (23 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Que chorradas se escriben, por Dios.





Es el nuevo paradigma de lo que hoy es el mundo de los retrasados que no saben hacer nada.


----------



## NPI (23 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Las cuentas proucros están on fire metiendo trolas.



Y Arestovych es el JEFE de todas ellas, ya que siguen sus instrucciones al pie de la letra.


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Abr 2022)

Sesión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de RF Igor Konashenkov a partir de las 19:00 horas del 23 de abril de 2022 sobre el progreso de la operación especial en Ucrania

Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa continúan una operación militar especial en Ucrania.

▪Esta tarde, misiles lanzados desde el aire de largo alcance y alta precisión de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas inhabilitaron una terminal logística en un aeródromo militar cerca de ODESSA, donde se almacenaba un gran lote de armas extranjeras recibidas de los Estados Unidos y países europeos.

▪Durante el día, 22 instalaciones militares ucranianas fueron alcanzadas por misiles lanzados desde el aire de alta precisión de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas.

Incluyendo: dos puestos de mando y observación del batallón y un puesto de mando de la brigada, 11 puntos fuertes, así como lugares de concentración de mano de obra y equipo militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Las pérdidas de los nacionalistas ascendieron a 200 efectivos y más de 30 vehículos y vehículos blindados.

▪En los distritos de ILYCHEVKA y KRAMATORSK, fueron destruidos tres almacenes de armas, equipo militar y municiones.

▪En el área del asentamiento NOVAYA DMITROVKA, como resultado del ataque, el sistema de misiles antiaéreos Buk M1 y tres estaciones de radar fueron destruidos.

▪Durante el día, la aviación operacional-táctica y militar de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia golpeó 79 instalaciones militares de Ucrania.

Entre ellos: seis puestos de mando, 52 áreas de concentración de mano de obra y equipo militar ucraniano, así como 16 almacenes de cohetes y armas de artillería, municiones y combustible.

Cuatro sistemas de misiles antiaéreos fueron destruidos: tres Buk-M1 en el área de los asentamientos de KURAKHOVKA y ROMANOVKA, así como un sistema de misiles antiaéreos "Tor" en el área de SERGEEVKA.

▪Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos en las áreas de los asentamientos de IZYUM y KHERSON destruyeron tres vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos, incluido un Bayraktar TB-2 sobre el asentamiento de LOZOVAYA, región de Kharkiv.

▪Tropas de misiles y artillería completaron 102 misiones de fuego durante el día.

Destruidos: 6 puestos de mando, 84 baluartes y zonas de acumulación de mano de obra y equipo militar, así como 10 baterías de artillería.

▪En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, 141 aeronaves, 110 helicópteros, 541 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 264 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 2479 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 278 instalaciones de lanzacohetes múltiples, 1081 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros, así como 2321 unidades de vehículos militares especiales.

#Rusia Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## No al NOM (23 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ⚡Misiles de alta precisión de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas inhabilitaron esta tarde una terminal logística en un aeródromo militar cerca de Odessa, donde se almacenaba un gran lote de armas extranjeras recibidas de Estados Unidos y países europeos, informa el Ministerio de Defensa ruso



Jajjajajaja anda que tardan en localizarlas y destruirlas 

Borrell hijo de puta Muérete perra mala pedófilo


----------



## arriondas (23 Abr 2022)

Cuidado, que él es el experto, que lee mucho y tal...

A ver si te va a llamar "hijo de putin", como suele hacer con todos los que no le chupan los huevos a la OTAN y no ponen el girasol de los cojones en sus perfiles...


----------



## magufone (23 Abr 2022)

Hay


jimmyjump dijo:


> No sé Rick, ya llevan muertos 288 generales rusos



Generales que resucitan, otros que mueren varias veces... Es raro esto.
Los chicos del OSINT se estan pasando de frenada...


----------



## delhierro (23 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Como no experto militar, pienso que llegado un momento, habrá destrucción de algunos medios e infraestructuras de transporte, para obligar al material y equipamiento que importa Ucrania a pasar por cuellos de botella, que sería más fáciles de controlar, y destruir.
> 
> Mientras no lo haga Rusia, habrá la sospecha de que piensan progresar hacia el este por esas infraestructuras intactas.



Pero es que estamos en el 2021. Aquí no cuela un movimiento rapido, audaz para hacerte con los puentes. Lo yanqujs tienen satelites , los ucranianos drones y de vez en cuando aviones. Ademas los puentes estan en su mayoría en ciudades grandes. Capturarlos por sorpresa y que no de tiempo a volvarlos parece imposible. Joder , lo mismo sorprenden pero ....

De todas formas en Jerson ya tiene una enorme cabeza de pueden al otro lado del rio.


----------



## Malevich (23 Abr 2022)

Ultimate dijo:


> Designar a Rusia estado patrocinador del terrorismo, sería abrir la caja de los truenos
> 
> Y a USA no le conviene.
> 
> Saben que los rusos tienen suficientes pruebas la creación y apoyo del terrorismo yihadista en Siria por parte de USA y algunos países europeos. Todo va a quedar en un bla bla bla



Es parte del lloriqueo ucronazi. Circulen.


----------



## No al NOM (23 Abr 2022)

Ni un 10% cree ya la versión de los medios, ojo a los comentarios


----------



## magufone (23 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Cuidado, que él es el experto, que lee mucho y tal...
> 
> A ver si te va a llamar "hijo de putin", como suele hacer con todos los que no le chupan los huevos a la OTAN y no ponen el girasol de los cojones en sus perfiles...



Perez de Triana es un ser repulsivo y además es mala persona.
Es un "perdonavidas"... Eso si, en redes...


----------



## Tierra Azul (23 Abr 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Acostumbrados a las farolas y los postes, tirar gente en contenedores..._son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas_. Por desgracia me empieza a dar mucho asco esa bandera. Hace unas semanas en el transporte público, había una pareja de sesentones que llevaban, la mujer un lacito, y el hombre una bandera de punto de cruz de ucrania, con cierto orgullo, iban con maletas, eran ucranianos con un 90% de seguridad...justo estaba viendo burbuja en el móvil, un video de un plastificado, y la mirada involuntaria de asco a su lacito lo pillo la anciana. Le cambio la cara a la pobre. No fue mi intención, pero bueno, sucedió.



No todos los ukros son necesariamente nazis, a no ser que lo demuestren con su actitud como le pasó a la actriz rusa que esta en italia.


----------



## Al-paquia (23 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *EEUU prepara provocaciones para acusar a Rusia de usar armas nucleares tácticas*
> 
> _ Según el jefe de la Fuerza de Protección Radiológica, Química y Biológica de Rusia, Igor Kirillov, el plan es una reacción al éxito de Rusia en la operación especial._
> 
> ...



Destapan plan de EEUU de vestir a las niñas ucranianas como putas para provocar a los orcos y que las violen.


----------



## petroglifo (23 Abr 2022)

*Haced la guerra y no el amor, Burbujos !.*




*Batallon Hispano-Novorruso gloria y bellas mujeres os esperan*


----------



## pemebe (23 Abr 2022)

eso coincide con la encuesta de Brand Finance


----------



## magufone (23 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Ni un 10% cree ya la versión de los medios, ojo a los comentarios



Son escudos humanos, asi de claro.
Hasta los cojones del blanqueamiento de los medios... Que los estan protegiendo? UNA MIERDA.


----------



## arriondas (23 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Perez de Triana es un ser repulsivo y además es mala persona.
> Es un "perdonavidas"... Eso si, en redes...



Sí, se le nota a kilómetros. Y mi intuición no suele fallar a la hora de detectar a esa clase gentuza, algo me decía que no es trigo limpio. Cuando hizo el doxxeo a otro twittero, lo confirmó


----------



## Magick (23 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> A estas alturas estaba llegando material a Odessa? Y en avión nada menos. Hay cosas muy raras en esta guerra.



El único sentido que le veo a la política de "puertas abiertas" rusa es el de: mejor eliminar cuanto mas armamento posible ahora en Ucrania con el control del espacio aéreo, que despues en los antiguos países del pacto de Varsovia.


----------



## magufone (23 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Sí, se le nota a kilómetros. Y mi intuición no suele fallar a la hora de detectar a esa clase gentuza, algo me decía que no es trigo limpio. Cuando hizo el doxxeo a otro twittero, lo confirmó



Publicó información personal de otro twittero?
Menudo hijo de puta.


----------



## Tierra Azul (23 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Ni un 10% cree ya la versión de los medios, ojo a los comentarios



este video de qué fecha sera? si el ejercito ruso dice que los van a sellar (azovstal) con los nazis dentro, esos ninos no deberian estar ahi... o eso está filmado desde algun otro sitio? no me creo nada....Algun experto en edicion de video por aqui?


----------



## No al NOM (23 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Son escudos humanos, asi de claro.
> Hasta los cojones del blanqueamiento de los medios... Que los estan protegiendo? UNA MIERDA.



Si el día de mañana los chechenos entran por España, desde luego no seré yo quien defienda esto. Saldré con camiseta de la Z y gritando Akhmat Sila a por los terroristas periodistas


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (23 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *Zelensky llama a reunirse con Putin 'para poner fin a la guerra'*



Algo que estaba pensando es, qué va a pasar con la deuda de Ucrania cuando acabe la guerra. Doy por hecho que lo que quede del país se va a quedar sin acceso al mar, o al menos sin una buena parte de su territorio y población actual. Y doy por hecho que la parte rusa de facto o de jure no se va a hacer cargo de la parte proporcional de la deuda que les correspondería. Tendrá que declararse el país en bancarrota? A cuánto ascendería el pufo? Quiénes son aquí los acreedores principales?

Y sobre lo que pones, me pregunto cuál es ahora la oferta de Zelenski: "mira, devuévenos los territorios ocupados y te prometo que cambiamos la constitución y quitamos lo de apuntarnos a la OTAN". "Te prometo que vamos a portanos bien con los rusos".


----------



## @Durruty (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Argentium (23 Abr 2022)

DIRECTO
*Rusia destruye un depósito de armas extranjeras y deja seis muertos y 18 heridos en Odesa*

ESTHER MUCIENTES | MARIFÉ VELASCO
Madrid
Sábado, 23 abril 2022 - 20:09
Ucrania ha asegurado que ha recuperado tres localidades cercanas a Jarkov en la guerra





Varias personas abandonan una zona residencial tras un bombardeo en Jarkov.OLEKSANDR GIMANOV | AFP

Guerra en Ucrania Ucrania lanza la guerra de guerrillas contra Rusia
*Rusia* ha destruido un arsenal de *armas extranjeras en Odesa* en un ataque con misiles, según el ministerio de Defensa. Según el ejército ucraniano, además de en instalaciones militares los misiles han impactado en* edificios residenciales *matando a al menos seis personas y herido a otras 18. Mientras, las autoridades ucranianas han intentado evacuar a los civiles que quedan en* Mariupol* en un nuevo día en la *guerra en Ucrania *aunque a media tarde han vuelto *a acusar a Rusia de impedir la evacuación.*
Por su parte, el primer ministro británico*,* Boris Johnson, confirmó a Zelenski que Gran Bretaña* suministrará nuevo armamento a Ucrania*, incluyendo vehículos de movilidad protegida, aviones no tripulados y armas antitanque.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (23 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Ni un 10% cree ya la versión de los medios, ojo a los comentarios



Hay compatriotas del otro lado del charco que se han puesto de súbido a comentar:

ESO DA TANTA PENAS. VER ESOS JOVENSITOS, SUFRIENDO ESE ENCIERRO, QUE ESO DA GANAS DE LLORAR. QUE DIOS LOS BENDIGA Y LOS PUEDA LIBERAR DE LA MALDICION DE VLADIMIR PUTIN,ESE PSICOPATA, QUE LOS HA CONDENADO A MUERTE


----------



## arriondas (23 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> El único sentido que le veo a la política de "puertas abiertas" rusa es el de: mejor eliminar cuanto mas armamento posible ahora en Ucrania con el control del espacio aéreo, que despues en los antiguos países del pacto de Varsovia.



Puede ser. Ya que controlan el espacio aéreo de Ucrania, esperarían a que metan los juguetes dentro para luego reventarlos, sin tocar a la OTAN. Lo cual indicaría que tienen un control casi total de los cielos, y que también tienen muchos informantes sobre el terreno.


----------



## Michael_Knight (23 Abr 2022)

Ardilla Roja dijo:


> ¿Mala suerte? ¿Que cojones haces aquí si te basta con poner cualquier canal de TV y radio, diarios digitales además de todas las redes sociales? y ¿Sabes qué? ¡No somos cuatro gilipollas, es la censura "liberal" y la ilusión globalista del pensamiento único!



Claro que sí, kamarada


----------



## Ultimate (23 Abr 2022)

Encuesta de hace mas de un mes, del 18 de marzo.









La mayor parte del mundo culpa a Rusia del conflicto derrumbando su poder blando según Brand Finance | Press Release | Brand Finance


Un nuevo estudio de Brand Finance revela que los apoyos a favor de Ucrania disparan su poder blando.




brandfinance.com
 






pemebe dijo:


> eso coincide con la encuesta de Brand Finance
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1035116


----------



## No al NOM (23 Abr 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Hay compatriotas del otro lado del charco que se han puesto de súbido a comentar:
> 
> ESO DA TANTA PENAS. VER ESOS JOVENSITOS, SUFRIENDO ESE ENCIERRO, QUE ESO DA GANAS DE LLORAR. QUE DIOS LOS BENDIGA Y LOS PUEDA LIBERAR DE LA MALDICION DE VLADIMIR PUTIN,ESE PSICOPATA, QUE LOS HA CONDENADO A MUERTE



Bueno allí en Sudamérica también hay idiotas absorbidos por la propaganda informativa, pero igual que aquí Eh. Yo suelo hablar bastante con ellos en grupos y odian el nazismo, a Zelensky y a la OTAN


----------



## raptors (23 Abr 2022)

petroglifo dijo:


> El objetivo es la frontera polaca, tu crees que los usanos bendeciran o aprobaran un alto el fuego ?, la situacion actual es ideal para los Estados Unidos, las primaveras arabes no lo lograron, pero los maidanes han sido un exito para los anglosajones, ganancias economicas y control sobre la UE



*Entonces ya bajo...!!* antes del moskva.. andaba por el 86%....


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (23 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Ni un 10% cree ya la versión de los medios, ojo a los comentarios



ESTE VÍDEO ES *SATÁNICO Y REPULSIVO.*


----------



## magufone (23 Abr 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Algo que estaba pensando es, qué va a pasar con la deuda de Ucrania cuando acabe la guerra. Doy por hecho que lo que quede del país se va a quedar sin acceso al mar, o al menos sin una buena parte de su territorio y población actual. Y doy por hecho que la parte rusa de facto o de jure no se va a hacer cargo de la parte proporcional de la deuda que les correspondería. Tendrá que declararse el país en bancarrota? A cuánto ascendería el pufo? Quiénes son aquí los acreedores principales?
> 
> Y sobre lo que pones, me pregunto cuál es ahora la oferta de Zelenski: "mira, devuévenos los territorios ocupados y te prometo que cambiamos la constitución y quitamos lo de apuntarnos a la OTAN". "Te prometo que vamos a portanos bien con los rusos".



Se les ha pasado el arroz.
Lo ocupado no va a ser devuelto. Solo con ver como estan metiendo el rublo alli...


----------



## raptors (23 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Putin alcanza un índice de aprobación del 80% entre los rusos*
> 
> Rusia se marca como objetivo controlar todo el este y sur de Ucrania
> 
> ...



*Entonces ya bajo...!!* antes del moskva.. andaba por el 86%....


----------



## No al NOM (23 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> este video de qué fecha sera? si el ejercito ruso dice que los van a sellar (azovstal) con los nazis dentro, esos ninos no deberian estar ahi... o eso está filmado desde algun otro sitio? no me creo nada....Algun experto en edicion de video por aqui?



Yo no lo sé compañero, yo me estoy mosqueando también con tanta vuelta en Azovstal. No tenéis la misma impresión? Parece que son mentiras y largas desde ambos bandos para cubrirse?


----------



## pemebe (23 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Ni un 10% cree ya la versión de los medios, ojo a los comentarios



Algunos comentarios:

Los mejor valorados:

*No sólo les basta el usarlos como escudos, ahora también utilizan a sus víctimas para su propaganda. *
*Sois escudos humanos de los soldados ucranianos... ni mas ni menos. Triste, pero cierto*
*Por amor a los niños, señores de Ucrania influyan sobre los soldados que los tienen como rehenes o escudos humanos para que los dejen salir a todos los civiles. Por amor a Dios y a los niños,




*

La pregunta es *xq el batallón azov no permite que los civiles salgan, xq todos los medios de comunicación no cuestionan nada sabiendo que hay civiles entre niños y mujeres les digan al batallón azov que entreguen o permitan a los civiles salir de la aceria. *Lo que puedo concluir es que tienen a los civiles para que Rusia acepte un corredor humanitario junto con ucrania y ellos poder salir de la aceria y juntarse con el resto de las fuerzas ucranianas, es por eso que Rusia no ha aceptado los corredores humanitarios, sólo les ha planteado rendirse y salir junto con los civiles al ejército ruso y volverse prisioneros de guerra.
Antes eran "los nazis del batallón azov" ahora solo " batallón azov". ¿Qué pasó? 
*Pues que los dejen salir!!! *Por que los tienen en ese lugar? Es logico por que esas personas inocentes son su carta de sobrevivencia de ese batallon
*es escandaloso como este medio informativo se presta para no denunciar como estos energúmenos ucranianos tienen secuestrados a estas personas civiles y los usan como seguro de vida*
*al puro estilo de la delincuencia común* cuando asaltan a un banco y se ven rodeados negocian usando a la gente del banco como escudo exigiendo garantías para su escape 
*Porque tienen a los civiles con ustedes, soldado ucranianos ?? eso sí es un crimen de guerra*, ustedes deberían ser juzgados como criminales de guerra por esto, luchen como soldados con honor sin utilizar a los niños como escudos humanos.. son una vergüenza para el uniforme


----------



## Red Star (23 Abr 2022)

Mi lista actualizada de *IGNORADOS*. Meted a estos follazelenskis follaneworldorders tragasables de la OTAN en la nevera si queréis disfrutar de una lectura más cómoda y de calidac:






Lista de IGNORADOS para disfrutar de una lectura cómoda sin follazelenskis ni tragasables de la OTAN


Mi lista actualizada de IGNORADOS. Meted a estos follazelenskis follaneworldorders tragasables de la OTAN en la nevera si queréis disfrutar de una lectura más cómoda y de calidac: *_* *_* Рокоссовский @Durruty Ablús-tah Abstenuto Alastorr allseeyingeye Antonio Barcelo Arnaldo Romero asakopako...




www.burbuja.info





**_*
*_* Рокоссовский
@Durruty
Ablús-tah
Abstenuto
Alastorr
allseeyingeye
Antonio Barcelo
Arnaldo Romero
AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS
Botones Sacarino
Clavisto
Cui Bono
dabuti
Decimus
Desadaptado Dimensional
Disturbed
Dula
Dylan Leary
EGO
El Ariki Mau
eL PERRO
El Promotor
elena francis
elgatochimpliflinguir
EREBUS2
explorador
Feriri88
Fígaro
FrankSerpico
Giles Amaury
Happy Mask Salesman
Indignado
JAGGER
Jan Kozak
keylargof
Kreonte
ksa100
Lma0Zedong
Michael_Knight
MiguelLacano
Millar
Morcillada Mortal
Mundocruel
Nicors
paconan
Patatas bravas
Pinovski
podemita medio
ppacogonzalezz
ProfeInsti
Profesor Bacterio
ProgresistaPosmoderno
Proletario Blanco
Quii
rejon
Retornado
Roedr
Scardanelli
Simo Hayha
Sitezumbanlosoidos
SkullandPhones
Sr. del Cojon
Teuro
tomcat ii
txusky_g
uberales
vladimirovich
Wein
xavigomis
xicomalo*


----------



## Michael_Knight (23 Abr 2022)

Helicoptero ruso se pone a tirar bengalítas como si fuera la fiesta mayor del pueblo pero parece que tampoco le sirve de mucho. Visto lo visto casi prefiero jugármela a morir a la parrilla en un T-72.


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## NPI (23 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Mira macho, ya me he hartado de leerte gilipolleces. Al menos te lo podrías currar un poco más, lo haces de puta pena. Al ignore.



@Honkler los pinchazos le han afectado al cerebro.


----------



## Magick (23 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Puede ser. Ya que controlan el espacio aéreo de Ucrania, esperarían a que metan los juguetes dentro para luego reventarlos, sin tocar a la OTAN. Lo cual indicaría que tienen un control casi total de los cielos, y que también tienen muchos informantes sobre el terreno.



Me refiero a que da la sensación que, para Rusia, una confrontación con los países OTAN será inevitable, y que prefiere eliminar todo ese armamento ahora en Ucrania, que no después en los países de Europa del Este, es decir, que lo de retirar las fronteras OTAN a los años noventa no lo decían en broma.
El tiempo lo dirá.


----------



## vettonio (23 Abr 2022)

La fiesta del fuego sagrado es una impresionante y mágica manifestación del cristianismo ortodoxo. 
Creo que se celebra en la madrugada del domingo. Los sacerdotes se encierran en el santa santorum de la iglesia del santo sepulcro de Jerusalem, hasta que aparece el fuego y comienzan a repartírselo entre los asistentes que lo reparten por todo el orbe ortodoxo. 

Enlace a la de este año. Aparece en 1h. 34, 23,,


----------



## Guzmán de Berga (23 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo tiendo a pensar que no. Pero, me ha abierto muchos los ojos presenciar el alucinante nivel de censura mediática y falta de libertad de los medios de comunicación. Me da que vivimos también en una burbuja de totalitarismo, como en el resto del mundo.



Peor, dese usted una vuelta fuera de la burbuja UE/USA, en ningún lugar la sensación de estar siempre vigilando qué se dice o qué se hace y que todo esté regulado hasta para ir a mear. Se vive con una sensación como de estar ahogado de la que no te das cuenta hasta que te vas fuera de éste entorno.


----------



## Poseidón (23 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Ni un 10% cree ya la versión de los medios, ojo a los comentarios



Que hijos de puta usar a los niños de escudos.


----------



## No al NOM (23 Abr 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Que hijos de puta usar a los niños de escudos.



Hasta hace poco los violaban, para ellos usar a los menores civiles de escudos humanos tampoco iba a ser una excepción.


----------



## vettonio (23 Abr 2022)

Pero que pedazo de mala hostia me ha entrado. 
Recuerda al vídeo de hace semanas.
Ucrania se convirtió hace años en un gran pozo de mierda y todo el que les apoye apestará para siempre.


----------



## Bartleby (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## magufone (23 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Pero que pedazo de mala hostia me ha entrado.
> Recuerda al vídeo de hace semanas.
> Ucrania se convirtió hace años en un gran pozo de mierda y todo el que les apoye apestará para siempre.



La verdad es que pone de muy mala ostia...


----------



## kenny220 (23 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Puff, luego dejan los cadáveres de los soldados en el campo, será que se manchan los uniformes de nurse.


----------



## Octubrista (23 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Algunos comentarios:
> 
> Los mejor valorados:
> 
> ...



Una cosa es pensarlo y otra, molestarse en comentar en un medio como El Mundo. Seguro que hay muchas más personas con ganas de protestar.

Yo creo que los mass media se pasan tanto con la propaganda que la gente se da cuenta.

Me he dado cuenta (en un bar, y visitando a unos familiares) que la gente cambia de canal cuando machacan con lo de Ucrania... los mass media se han pasado de frenada.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (23 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Pero que pedazo de mala hostia me ha entrado.
> Recuerda al vídeo de hace semanas.
> Ucrania se convirtió hace años en un gran pozo de mierda y todo el que les apoye apestará para siempre.



No tengo palabras. Que llueva fuego del cielo ya y que Dios elija a los suyos.


----------



## ussser (23 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> permítanme el offtopic
> 
> mientras tanto en Occidente esto es lo que exportamos.
> 
> El declive más absoluto del ser humano.



Hace unos días vi un desfile por la tele, los hombres parecían mujeres, muy moderno todo.


----------



## ussser (23 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ya me extrañaba que alguien con algo de fundamento no pusiera al Craig roberts en su sitio,
> porque es el clásico agitador infiltrado, o, como diría el Saker, un sexta-columnista de libro.
> Que. por cierto, es una "activad" bastante común en este hilo.



Leí uno de sus artículos, publicado por aquí, sin duda es un humano entre un millón.


----------



## Fmercury1980 (23 Abr 2022)

*Perún, dios eslavo del rayo y de la tormenta contempla a sus hijos combatir a lo largo del frente del río Donets septentrional.


*


----------



## Michael_Knight (23 Abr 2022)

Interesante artículo técnico e imparcial de por qué los rusos ni están ganando la guerra ni parece que la vayan a acabar ganando. 

Pongo sólo el enlace que es un poco largo. Me quedo con el párrafo del final:

_Rusia fue a la guerra con un ejército demasiado pequeño y mal abastecido. Salvo un colapso inmediato de Ucrania -que por supuesto no se produjo-, eso probablemente ha condenado la campaña rusa desde el primer día._









La ofensiva oriental de Rusia podría estar condenada al fracaso. – Galaxia Militar


El ejército ruso no tenía suficiente infantería para ganar una guerra de tres frentes en el sur, el este y el norte de Ucrania. Ahora sólo lucha en dos frentes: el sur y el este. Pero tiene aún menos infantería que antes.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## rejon (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## clapham5 (23 Abr 2022)

Es el acceso al mar , estupido 
El clapham lo tiene claro . No importa la extension de las conquistas territoriales de Rusia en Ucrania . 
SON IRRELEVANTES . El hundimiento del Moskva y la derrota de Kiev han humillado a Moscu que tiene que subir la apuesta y esta es dejar a Ucrania sin acceso al mar . Convertir a Ucrania en Bolivia II reequilibraria la balanza . 
Asi que el proximo objetivo tendra que ser Mykolayev . 
Si Rusia no toma Mykolayev sera visto como un signo de debilidad y la OTAN invadira Ucrania


----------



## Remequilox (23 Abr 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Algo que estaba pensando es, qué va a pasar con la deuda de Ucrania cuando acabe la guerra. Doy por hecho que lo que quede del país se va a quedar sin acceso al mar, o al menos sin una buena parte de su territorio y población actual. Y doy por hecho que la parte rusa de facto o de jure no se va a hacer cargo de la parte proporcional de la deuda que les correspondería. Tendrá que declararse el país en bancarrota? A cuánto ascendería el pufo? Quiénes son aquí los acreedores principales?
> 
> Y sobre lo que pones, me pregunto cuál es ahora la oferta de Zelenski: "mira, devuévenos los territorios ocupados y te prometo que cambiamos la constitución y quitamos lo de apuntarnos a la OTAN". "Te prometo que vamos a portanos bien con los rusos".



Por supuesto que Ucrania (lo que quede), no va a pagar nada de eso.
Ni aun queriendo, podría.
Pero es que ese no es el asunto.
Imagina que tú contratas a un albañil-reformero, para que te reforme cocina y cuarto de baño. Te dice que van a ser tantas semanas, y que estima que por unos 30.000 € está todo concluido.
A los tres meses, resulta que ya llevas gastados entre materiales y semanadas a la cuadrilla de peones 40.000 €, y tú estás viviendo en medio de una barraca llena de runas, tirando de barreño para ducharte y lavar platos, y de campingás para cocinar.
¿De quien es la culpa/responsabilidad?
¿Despides al reformero y te quedas para los restos con tu barreño y tu campingás?
¿Pones otros 30.000 o 40.000 lereles para ver si con eso concluyen la cosa?

Ponle números a la cosa:
Punto de partida
Ucrania, como economía, producía antes de la guerra 500 M $ al día
Ucrania como economía tenía un gasto público de 160 M $ al día

Acontecimientos desde el inicio de la guerra
Ucrania como economía ha tenido unas destrucciones patrimoniales de unos 8.000 M $ por cada día de guerra (y lo que queda).
Ucrania como economía ha recibido por cada día de guerra unos 60 M $ al día por parte de USA, estimo que otros tantos por parte de UK+UE-Otan
Ucrania como economía ha estimado /solicitado una financiación a coste 0, para el funcionamiento de la administración pública y sus gastos de 230 M $ diarios (70 M $ diarios más que antes de la guerra)
...
No hay suficiente economía en Ucrania para aguantar eso por sus propios medios, ni para poder retornar la ayuda recibida por sus propios medios.

Acreedores, los sospechosos habituales:
Banco Mundial, Fondo Monetario Internacional, Unión Europea, USA.....
O sea, al final, de forma directa, indirecta o circunstancial, contribuyentes occidentales.

Interesante:








La deuda externa de Ucrania


Antes de la invasión rusa, Ucrania ya era uno de los más empobrecidos de Europa y acumulaba una deuda externa cercana al 72% de su PIB




elordenmundial.com


----------



## faraico (23 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Es el acceso al mar , estupido
> El clapham lo tiene claro . No importa la extension de las conquistas territoriales de Rusia en Ucrania .
> SON IRRELEVANTES . El hundimiento del Moskva y la derrota de Kiev han humillado a Moscu que tiene que subir la apuesta y esta es dejar a Ucrania sin acceso al mar . Convertir a Ucrania en Bolivia II reequilibraria la balanza .
> Asi que el proximo objetivo tendra que ser Mykolayev .
> Si Rusia no toma Mykolayev sera visto como un signo de debilidad y la OTAN invadira Ucrania



Grande. 

Cree que otan entrará en conflicto directo?

Cuando?


----------



## vermer (23 Abr 2022)

*PREGUNTAS para los foreros*, ahora que está esto "tranquilo":

1- EEUU ha estado intentando escalar el conflicto descaradamente (tema de los aviones de Polonia y Rumania que no picaron, infiltración en el ejército ukro y Azovstal, etc, etc) ¿qué busca exactamente?¿hiperinflación que diluya sus deudas y limpie la hiperimpresión de dólares?¿hundimiento de la UE?¿devastación nuclear de Rusia para trincarles todo el país?....

2- ¿En Azovstal puede haber un más que importante número de soldados y oficiales de USA y UK?¿Y armas nucleares?

3- La UE está pagando la guerra a Rusia, con lo cual no hay prisas...Al contrario. ¿Creèis que Rusia se conformará con los territorios al este del Dniéper y toda la costa del mar Negro hasta Moldavia?

4- Entiendo que esto va de pasta (finiquitar el timo del dólar vs imponerlo) desde el segundo uno. ¿Intuís algún paso desde el bando de los timados (todos sin excepción excepto anglos)?


----------



## rejon (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Arraki (23 Abr 2022)

Destrucción de un grupo de militares/militantes ucranianos "Azov", Mariupol.


----------



## willbeend (23 Abr 2022)

Si es que a ninguna chortina le sienta mejor la ropa de Bershka que a la chortina media en Rusia.


----------



## ussser (23 Abr 2022)

Los sicopatas de la secta dicen que no se han cumplido los corredores humanitarios para sacar a los niños de azovstal.

Hay que ser muy hijodeputa. Para estos cerdos, la situación sólo implica dinero, el que se llevan de su sueldo, para los que están en el agujero es la vida.


----------



## zapatitos (23 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Pero que pedazo de mala hostia me ha entrado.
> Recuerda al vídeo de hace semanas.
> Ucrania se convirtió hace años en un gran pozo de mierda y todo el que les apoye apestará para siempre.




Se está repitiendo lo de los años 40 con los nazis haciendo todo tipo de atrocidades a la población que cae en sus manos mientras los malos son los que están luchando contra ellos.

Saludos.


----------



## hartman (23 Abr 2022)

otro dia mas que no ponen los ataques ucranianos en el donbass.


----------



## crocodile (23 Abr 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Mi lista actualizada de *IGNORADOS*. Meted a estos follazelenskis follaneworldorders tragasables de la OTAN en la nevera si queréis disfrutar de una lectura más cómoda y de calidac:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo tengo el doble que tu y tan ricamente.


----------



## Arraki (23 Abr 2022)

HMMWV de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, destruido en el área de Izyum.


----------



## quinciri (23 Abr 2022)

[


WasP dijo:


> No puedes "odiar a todos los ucranianos", eso es perder el norte y dejarte intoxicar por la propaganda, deshumanizar a *personas iguales que tú, que simplemente han nacido en otro lugar.*
> 
> A mi me da pena toda la gente civil inocente atrapada en esto, viendo su país reducido a escombros y violencia, *y sin embargo no tengo la menor simpatía por el ejército ruso o ucraniano.*



Lo último tuyo, y que resalto, es simplemente porque tú has nacido en otro lugar que no es el Donbass ( y por poner solo un ejemplo de lugar)

Así que ... menos ñoñi-tonterias, please.

Y un poco más de respeto por quienes tienen que sufrir injustamente la violencia de ejercitos y no ejercitos.


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Abr 2022)

WasP dijo:


> No puedes "odiar a todos los ucranianos", eso es perder el norte y dejarte intoxicar por la propaganda, deshumanizar a personas iguales que tú, que simplemente han nacido en otro lugar.
> 
> A mi me da pena toda la gente civil inocente atrapada en esto, viendo su país reducido a escombros y violencia, y sin embargo no tengo la menor simpatía por el ejército ruso o ucraniano.



¿Como que no puedes? yo los odio, a todos los banderianos del Dnieper hacia Lemberg, son pueblos malditos, fanáticos de las masacres como los indonesios y los colombianos, espero que ardan en el infierno.


----------



## arriondas (23 Abr 2022)

Material que sale por donde entró, y que terminará sabe Dios dónde...


----------



## willbeend (23 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Esta foto tiene que causar simpatia al pajillero medio que abunda por los foros patrios


----------



## crocodile (23 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> No tengo palabras. Que llueva fuego del cielo ya y que Dios elija a los suyos.



Eso es lo que apoya occidente, un régimen asesino y genocida.


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Ni un 10% cree ya la versión de los medios, ojo a los comentarios





Tierra Azul dijo:


> este video de qué fecha sera? si el ejercito ruso dice que los van a sellar (azovstal) con los nazis dentro, esos ninos no deberian estar ahi... o eso está filmado desde algun otro sitio? no me creo nada....Algun experto en edicion de video por aqui?



Asi a bote pronto, veo una diferencia importante, no pongo la mano al fuego pero diría que no es Azovstal.

Por ahí hay un video que enseña los túneles y cámaras de Azovstal y hay una diferencia entre ese bunker y los túneles de Azovstal.
Los túneles de Azovstal están abovedados para aguantar mejor la presión de bombas y tierra, sin embargo los túneles y la cámara donde están los niños los techos son planos, no abovedados.

Túnel abovedado de Azovstal






Camara o zona amplia de Azovtal



En spoiler video de donde están sacados, como he dicho antes hay otro video de hoy o ayer que nos las enseña mejor filmado en estos días, no hay gran diferencia con los que he puesto.



Spoiler


----------



## Arraki (23 Abr 2022)

Vídeo del interrogatorio a los presos ucranianos que fueron rodeados por las fuerzas de la milicia popular de la LPR en Popasna


----------



## Arraki (23 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Asi a bote pronto, veo una diferencia importante, no pongo la mano al fuego pero diría que no es Azovstal.
> 
> Por ahí hay un video que enseña los túneles y cámaras de Azovstal y hay una diferencia entre ese bunker y los túneles de Azovstal.
> Los túneles de Azovstal están abovedados para aguantar mejor la presión de bombas y tierra, sin embargo los túneles y la cámara donde están los niños los techos son planos, no abovedados.
> ...



Me ha parecido leer a lo largo de la tarde que no es Azovstal. No recuerdo donde decían que era pero no era la acería


----------



## Teuro (23 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Yo escribo para gente honrada y sensata, no para fanáticos que sólo quieren escuchar sus propias mentiras. Me la pela que los sordomudos de espíritu me bloqueen, ellos que sigan lamiéndose el cipote unos a otros, es su problema y su miseria. Estoy con Rusia, pero aquí vengo a conocer la verdad y transmitirla en la medida de mis humildes posibilidades. Sin ocultar nunca que Rusia lleva razón, merece ganar y que ese esperpento pútrido llamado "Ucrania" es un monstruo creado por el nacionalismo y la maldad anglo, que ha generado mucho dolor y aún va a causar bastante más, por desgracia.



Pues no son precisamente los anglos quienes crearon la actual Ucrania, es más, toda la división de Europa Oriental no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con el diseño anglo, sino soviético. Son los *soviéticos los que montaron una chapuza* tan monumental en Europa Oriental que no hay por dónde cogerla, ese es el problema real. Si bien es cierto que el nacionaismo ucraniano era "inventado" no menos cierto es que esta guerra ha creado a una nación llamada Ucrania.


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> No tengo palabras. Que llueva fuego del cielo ya y que Dios elija a los suyos.



Tal vez haya 50 justos en la ciudad. ¿Aun así la destruirías? ¿No perdonarías a toda la ciudad por esos 50 justos que viven en ella? Tú no harías algo así: matar a la gente justa junto con la perversa. Si así fuera, el justo sería tratado de la misma manera que el perverso. Ni se te ocurra. ¿Acaso el Juez del mundo no debe hacer justicia? Luego el SEÑOR dijo: —Si llego a encontrar 50 justos en Sodoma, por ellos perdonaré a toda la ciudad. Entonces Abraham dijo: —Ya que me he atrevido a hablarte así, aunque no soy más que polvo y cenizas, ¿qué pasará si sólo hay 45 justos? ¿Acaso destruirás a toda la ciudad sólo porque faltan cinco? Y el Señor dijo: —No destruiré la ciudad si llego a encontrar 45 justos. Entonces Abraham volvió a rogar: —¿Qué pasará si sólo encuentras a 40 justos? Y el Señor le dijo: —No la destruiré si hay 40 justos. Abraham volvió a hablarle al Señor y le dijo: —Señor, por favor no te enfurezcas conmigo si te vuelvo a hablar. Tal vez sólo haya 30 justos. Y el Señor le respondió: —No lo haré si encuentro a 30 justos. Entonces Abraham dijo: —He sido demasiado atrevido al hablarle al Señor, pero ¿qué pasará si sólo hay 20 justos? Y el Señor dijo: —Si hay 20 justos no la destruiré. Finalmente Abraham dijo: —Señor, por favor no te enojes conmigo por hablar tan sólo una vez más, ¿qué pasará si sólo encuentras diez justos? Y el Señor dijo: —No la destruiré para salvar a esos diez. 
No habia ni diez justos en Sodoma, no hay un solo justo en Banderastán, es una boca del Infierno.


----------



## Arraki (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (23 Abr 2022)

*Kiev informa de la muerte de otros dos generales rusos.*
En una declaración del ministro de Defensa ucraniano, también retransmitida por The Guardian, se dice que el viernes el ejército de Kiev atacó un puesto de mando ruso cerca de Jersón, matando a dos generales. Un tercer general se encuentra en estado crítico. Por el momento, no hay confirmación de Moscú, informa el Corriere della Sera

No está claro cuántos generales del ejército ruso han caído desde que comenzó la invasión el 24 de febrero. Rusia ha reconocido hasta ahora la pérdida de siete comandantes: entre ellos, el general Vladimir Frolov, el general de brigada Andrei Sukhovetsky y el capitán de la Flota del Mar Negro Andrei Paliy. Sin embargo, Kiev afirma haber matado a muchos más: "al menos quince", afirmó antes de Semana Santa.


----------



## No al NOM (23 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Me ha parecido leer a lo largo de la tarde que no es Azovstal. No recuerdo donde decían que era pero no era la acería



Yo tampoco creo que sea la Acería, será un sótano/búnker más de un gran bloque. Pero para el Mundo y la Secta y CIA es válido para su propaganda anti putin


----------



## vettonio (23 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Asi a bote pronto, veo una diferencia importante, no pongo la mano al fuego pero diría que no es Azovstal.
> 
> Por ahí hay un video que enseña los túneles y cámaras de Azovstal y hay una diferencia entre ese bunker y los túneles de Azovstal.
> Los túneles de Azovstal están abovedados para aguantar mejor la presión de bombas y tierra, sin embargo los túneles y la cámara donde están los niños los techos son planos, no abovedados.
> ...



Por ahí dicen que no son azovstal, que son de una ciudad siria.


----------



## crocodile (23 Abr 2022)

Otra mujer: "Hoy, 21 de abril de 2022, hace unos días, ya nos dirigimos a usted con una solicitud para que nos saque. Estamos en la planta de Azovstal, pero nadie quiere escucharnos. Por favor, sáquenos de aquí". Queremos ver un cielo tranquilo, queremos respirar aire fresco. Simplemente no tienes idea de lo que significa para nosotros ahora comer, beber té dulce, ¡para nosotros esto ya es felicidad!

Chica: "El 27 de febrero salí de casa con mi madre y mi abuela. Después de eso, no vimos el cielo ni el sol. Tengo muchas ganas de salir de aquí para que sea seguro, para que nadie salga lastimado y viva". con seguridad Salir al territorio de Ucrania, a Lviv, porque me fui solo con mi madre y mi abuela, y todavía tenía hermanos.Un hermano, estaba en Kharkov en el momento de nuestra partida, logró llegar a Lvov antes de que ellos comenzó ... ya en ese momento Kharkov fue bombardeado, pero era más o menos normal. Quiero salir para que todo esté seguro, para que no suceda que salgamos ... bajo nuestro propio riesgo y riesgo, vamos y fuimos golpeados allí a lo largo del camino por los mismos fragmentos.

Chica encapuchada: “Queremos salir de aquí lo antes posible y gracias a los militares que vienen y nos traen comida, gracias a ellos por su apoyo”.

Niño: “Quiero que salgamos de aquí para ver por fin el sol, porque estamos sentados aquí desde hace dos meses y quiero ver el sol, porque aquí las luces se encienden y se apagan, y en la calle, cuando nuestras casas están construidas, podemos vivir en paz. Es mejor derrotar a Ucrania, porque Ucrania es nuestro hogar".

Hombre: "Soy generalmente de otra tienda de la Central RS, nos mudamos aquí el 3 de marzo, porque comenzaron a volar proyectiles en nuestra tienda. Debido a esto, el jefe de la tienda de convertidores nos ofreció su ayuda para mudarnos a su gerencia. , Estuve aquí con él, participé, yo era el jefe del CRS, entonces me gustaría lograr un régimen de silencio para que pueda salir de la planta con seguridad. Llevo aquí 56 días. Hay poco comida, poca agua, solo quiero salir, ver a mis familiares y amigos. Háganos un corredor tranquilo para que podamos salir con seguridad a mujeres, niños, ancianos, porque así no vamos a durar mucho. ”

El Regimiento Azov hizo un extraño y torpe intento de asegurarse un "corredor humanitario" para sí mismo. El 23 de abril, circuló un video que mostraba a civiles, incluidos niños, detenidos en las catacumbas de la planta de Azovstal. Una parte significativa de los civiles son miembros de las familias de los combatientes de Azov, otros son empleados de la planta y residentes de las casas vecinas, que fueron conducidos a las catacumbas por la fuerza o el engaño.

Aparentemente, el video pretende justificar la necesidad de un corredor humanitario.

Sin embargo, la parte rusa ya ha abierto corredores humanitarios más de 10 veces. Los combatientes del regimiento Azov no dejaron salir a nadie de la planta.

Ahora las unidades rusas, por orden personal de Putin, han suspendido el asalto al territorio de la planta y la han colocado en un fuerte bloqueo. Los civiles pueden abandonar la planta en casi cualquier momento.

El único obstáculo existente son los combatientes de Azov, que utilizan a los civiles con fines propagandísticos y como escudos humanos. Es Azov quien los tiene como rehenes. Este hecho, por cierto, se vuelve obvio si escuchas con atención qué y cómo dicen los civiles en este video. Cabe recordar que el video no fue filmado por periodistas independientes, sino por los propios combatientes de Azov.

https://southfront.org/azov-regiment-showed-civilians-held-as-hostages-at-azovstal/ - original en inglés


----------



## rejon (23 Abr 2022)

Algunos comentarios intentan justificar la carniceria rusa como una cuestión de vida o muerte para Rusia, es una falsedad, Rusia es una potencia nuclear a la que nadie atacaria, para quien es una cuestión de vida o muerte es para Ucrania, algo que Putin no tuvo en cuenta.


----------



## No al NOM (23 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Por ahí dicen que no son azovstal, que son de una ciudad siria.



No veo a esos niños ni soldados con pinta de Sirios y sí Eslavos


----------



## Hal8995 (23 Abr 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Joder malvados nazis, al enemigo se le genocida, no se le ata a un árbol.



Pero que gracioso eres . Te gusta ? Personas que sin sentencia y sin juicio los traten asi ?
En que puta sociedad se han convertido , la mayoría quizá le diera un tiro en la nuca. Los otros , que los hay y muchos, que les queda un sentimiento humano, ni se pueden acercar a darle un sorbo de agua pues podrían acompañarles en la tortura.
Donde vemos esto en los medios españoles ?

Su comentario ya indica el tipp de persona que es.

Y si se refiere a los rusos. Según cifras oficiales ucranianas que dijeron ayer en la secta. Hablaban de 2.900 civiles muertos. Probablemente sean más. Pero compara con el mundo libre en Irak...alguien me puede ayudar ? Cuantos fueron ? Directos 680.000 ? Indirectos otro tanto?


----------



## Arraki (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## arriqui (23 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No lo sabemos, pero en el 45 se sacaron la bomba atómica. Lo que si sabemos es que Rusia fanfarronea con todo lo que tiene y EEUU calla, no dice nada, y creo que algo tendrán seguro ...



Si,si. Tienen a Rambo. Y el F35, jeje

Los portaviones en el mar Negro ni están ni se les esperan, y el día que se los hundan no se qué va a hacer... Con todo lo que abarcan y lo poquito que aprietan.
Como si no los hubiéramos visto en Afganistán, Siria y Libia.

Lo que quieren los gusanos es echarnos a pelear a los europedos con los rusos, mientras ellos le tocan los cataplines los chinos a ver si con suerte y unas zancadillas los retrasan.

*A ver si hay suerte y algúnos fachillas se alistan a la división azul y muere como un héroe americano, en ucrañía, por la democracia y la libertad


----------



## Arraki (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (23 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Asi a bote pronto, veo una diferencia importante, no pongo la mano al fuego pero diría que no es Azovstal.
> 
> Por ahí hay un video que enseña los túneles y cámaras de Azovstal y hay una diferencia entre ese bunker y los túneles de Azovstal.
> Los túneles de Azovstal están abovedados para aguantar mejor la presión de bombas y tierra, sin embargo los túneles y la cámara donde están los niños los techos son planos, no abovedados.
> ...



ese video es propaganda ucra filmada en el sotano (refugio antiaereo) de un colegio ucraniano tipico cualquiera de los construidos durante la guerra fria

ademas los ucros no tienen electricidad a estas alturas en azovstal, como mucho puede que les quede algun grupo electrogeno pequeño para encender un par de bombillas cutres

los soldados tienen el uniforme nuevecito y el uniforme recien lavado y planchado y estan peinados lavados y afeitados

los civiles tres cuartos de lo mismo, y ademas no ponen cara de asco a los ukros, sus presuntos secuestradores

cualquier ucro que esta ahora en Azovstal lleva mierda encima de casi dos meses, barba y sin asear ni peinar, el uniforme lleno de mierda y esta medio demacrado de comer raciones secas desde hace semanas si es que aun les queda algo


----------



## Arraki (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (23 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> otro dia mas que no ponen los ataques ucranianos en el donbass.



En el otro hilo están puestos :






Algo pasa con la ofensiva rusa está atascada y sufriendo muchas perdidas. Putin reloaded V. II


Pensaba que era un fake, pero es cierto, comisarios políticos, estos vuelven a la urss Planes para reinstaurar los 'primeros departamentos' de la era soviética en las empresas estatales: personal especial espiará a los empleados e informará sobre la deslealtad a Putin, así como también...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## pemebe (23 Abr 2022)

vermer dijo:


> *PREGUNTAS para los foreros*, ahora que está esto "tranquilo":
> 
> 1- EEUU ha estado intentando escalar el conflicto descaradamente (tema de los aviones de Polonia y Rumania que no picaron, infiltración en el ejército ukro y Azovstal, etc, etc) ¿qué busca exactamente?¿hiperinflación que diluya sus deudas y limpie la hiperimpresión de dólares?¿hundimiento de la UE?¿devastación nuclear de Rusia para trincarles todo el país?....
> 
> ...



1.- Activar su industria armamentistica (vendiendo a todos los paises de la OTAN). Obligando a los paises ex-pacto de varsovia que se deshagan de todo el material antiguo sovietico.
Ampliar el control sobre Europa (que con la dependencia energética de Rusia y la salida de GB de la UE estaba empezando a perder)

2.- Yo no creo que haya americanos (los americanos se fueron de Kiev antes de empezar la guerra y no tienen intencion de volver. SI que parece que puede haber franceces y britanicos (por lo nerviosos que están Macron y Jonhson). No creo que haya armas nucleares.

3.- No creo que le interese conquistar una zona pobre donde además va a tener a la poblacion mayoritariamente en contra. Lo que está claro es que cuanto más dure la guerra mas territorio va a perder Ucrania.

4.- Ya esta habiendo pasos en China, India, Rusia, Arabia Saudita ... Pero el que algo a nivel mundial se está, monetario y no monetario es la actuacion de Israel en el conflicto (siendo todo lo neutral que puede, cambiando su politica monetaria). Los israelitas son los mejores espias del mundo.


----------



## rejon (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (23 Abr 2022)

Niños...


----------



## The_unknown (23 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Algunos comentarios intentan justificar la carniceria rusa como una cuestión de vida o muerte para Rusia, es una falsedad, Rusia es una potencia nuclear a la que nadie atacaria, para quien es una cuestión de vida o muerte es para Ucrania, algo que Putin no tuvo en cuenta.



Eso es cierto hoy en día, pero la geopolitical se jurga durante décadas, y siglos.

Rusia sabe que su poder global va a disminuir en un futuro y nunca se sabe como va a evolucionar la tecnología.
En 50 años se podría ver superada por cualquiera de sus vecinos.

Es ahora o nunca. Rusia ha hecho lo correcto, que el plan haya sido deficiente y que hayan hecho a veces el rediculo también, es un hecho. Pero había que actuar ahora o en máximo 2 años.


----------



## El Exterminador (23 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Cuando llevan haciendo eso 8 años en el dombass zelensky y sus secuaces nazis, que eran? Hipócrita es quedarse corto


----------



## Arraki (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## ussser (23 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> ATACAN O SE DEFIENDEN?
> 
> 
> 
> El canciller de Alemania afirma que evitar la confrontación militar directa con Rusia debe ser la máxima prioridad de la OTAN



Por Internet se empeñan en desmentir que sholtz sea nieto de un ss. 

El otro día estuve buscando y no saqué nada en claro, sólo una montaña de factcheckers y "campaña de desinformación rusa".


----------



## vettonio (23 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> No veo a esos niños ni soldados con pinta de Sirios y sí Eslavos



Me refiero a las imágenes de los túneles, los corredores.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (23 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Algunos comentarios intentan justificar la carniceria rusa como una cuestión de vida o muerte para Rusia, es una falsedad, Rusia es una potencia nuclear a la que nadie atacaria, para quien es una cuestión de vida o muerte es para Ucrania, algo que Putin no tuvo en cuenta.



EEUU también es una potencia nuclear e "iba a ser atacado" con armas de destrucción masiva. Por eso es el principal defensor de la guerra preventiva. Es una doctrina occidental, a la que Rusia se acoge.
Lo increíble es que tu no lo sepas.


----------



## Sinjar (23 Abr 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Mi lista actualizada de *IGNORADOS*. Meted a estos follazelenskis follaneworldorders tragasables de la OTAN en la nevera si queréis disfrutar de una lectura más cómoda y de calidac:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like Forocoches, me gusta, que sepan lo que es sentirse censurado e ignorado.


----------



## Sinjar (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## ransomraff (23 Abr 2022)

unaie dijo:


> _-*DESOCUPACION*
> 
> El proceso es el contrario al de la ocupación, es decir, la eliminación de los factores relacionados con la ocupación, que implica principalmente la reforma de la institución de la CIUDADANÍA, cuando los derechos civiles se limitan a la población importada directamente durante la ocupación y a la indígena, que aceptó plenamente la ocupación- poder imperial y olvidó sus raíces (3).
> 
> ...




Por cosas más ligeras llaman a Zemmour nazi de ultraderecha en Francia


----------



## rejon (23 Abr 2022)

No quiero ni imaginarme todo el dolor que Rusia seguira causando en Ucrania, Rusia no se quitara esta mancha de encima ni en 100 años.


----------



## frangelico (23 Abr 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Por Internet se empeñan en desmentir que sholtz sea nieto de un ss.
> 
> El otro día estuve buscando y no saqué nada en claro, sólo una montaña de factcheckers y "campaña de desinformación rusa".



Ursula es hija de un nazi y una americana. Este por la edad, parecida a la de ella, seguro que es mas bien hijo de otro, en las SS solo había gente emuy joven, prácticamente todos, incluso los de arriba con pocas excepciones, nacidos entre 1900 y 1925, y él es un señor ya en edad de jubilación, será el hijo menor de algún nazi, también puede ser nieto de otro más mayor (que sería un tipo importante entonces ), eso sí, pero entonces será hijo y nieto.


----------



## thanos2 (23 Abr 2022)

t.me/EurasianChoice/12448


----------



## Sinjar (23 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> La fiesta del fuego sagrado es una impresionante y mágica manifestación del cristianismo ortodoxo.
> Creo que se celebra en la madrugada del domingo. Los sacerdotes se encierran en el santa santorum de la iglesia del santo sepulcro de Jerusalem, hasta que aparece el fuego y comienzan a repartírselo entre los asistentes que lo reparten por todo el orbe ortodoxo.
> 
> Enlace a la de este año. Aparece en 1h. 34, 23,,


----------



## quinciri (23 Abr 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Mi lista actualizada de *IGNORADOS*. Meted a estos follazelenskis follaneworldorders tragasables de la OTAN en la nevera si queréis disfrutar de una lectura más cómoda y de calidac:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pocos me parecen. 

Yo, intentando seguir el hilo exhaustivamente, debo de andar por 85 ignorados. Y aún así me cuesta seguir el hilo.


----------



## Aurkitu (23 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Algunos comentarios intentan justificar la carniceria rusa como una cuestión de vida o muerte para Rusia, es una falsedad, Rusia es una potencia nuclear a la que nadie atacaria, para quien es una cuestión de vida o muerte es para Ucrania, algo que Putin no tuvo en cuenta.



A veces pareces inocente de verdad, ya que no te creo que seas tan gilipollas...El deseo es ver una Rusia que implosione, la OTAN, _nosotros_, para variar apoyaría a los _buenos. _Eso se hace mediante fondos, intercambio de información y armas, y quinta columnistas a sueldo. Luego ya vendría el apoyo militar _quirúrgico_. Nada mejor para ello que tener al país rodeado de satélites yankis...


----------



## Seronoser (23 Abr 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Algo que estaba pensando es, qué va a pasar con la deuda de Ucrania cuando acabe la guerra. Doy por hecho que lo que quede del país se va a quedar sin acceso al mar, o al menos sin una buena parte de su territorio y población actual. Y doy por hecho que la parte rusa de facto o de jure no se va a hacer cargo de la parte proporcional de la deuda que les correspondería. Tendrá que declararse el país en bancarrota? A cuánto ascendería el pufo? Quiénes son aquí los acreedores principales?
> 
> Y sobre lo que pones, me pregunto cuál es ahora la oferta de Zelenski: "mira, devuévenos los territorios ocupados y te prometo que cambiamos la constitución y quitamos lo de apuntarnos a la OTAN". "Te prometo que vamos a portanos bien con los rusos".



El problema no es ni la deuda.
Son los ingresos.
El 20% del PIB de Ucrania era ruso, bien por el gas y su tránsito, bien por los envíos de dinero desde Rusia.

A eso le sumas la pérdida del Este y Ucrania ha perdido fácil, un 50% del PIB.

A lo que se suma la pérdida de población, que no será menor de otro 50%.

Y ya antes Ucrania era un estercolero, para mi a la altura de Haiti.


----------



## Simo Hayha (23 Abr 2022)

Parece ser que ha habido una montería de cochinorruso en el este de Ucrania y se han abatido 50 trofeos. Viene muy buena la temporada del cochinorruso este año.


----------



## rejon (23 Abr 2022)

Si no se le paran los pies al hijoPutin lo que esta por venir dejara lo visto hasta ahora en un cuento infantil.


----------



## Teuro (23 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1034926
> 
> 
> Ministerio de Exteriores de Japón: Las Kuriles son territorio de Japón
> ...



Técnicamente la URSS y el Imperio de Japón siguen en guerra, puesto que no han firmado ningún tratado de paz desde 1945. Parece ser que el motivo del no acuerdo son precisamente las Islas Kuriles, Rusia quiere incluirlas en el tratado de paz como cesión de Japón y estos dicen que ese documento lo va a firmar Rita la Cantaora.


----------



## Sinjar (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (23 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Eso ya esta publicado y es un M8 ucraniano. Evidentemente derribado por los rusos.
> 
> Los ucranianos son muy dados a cambiar el titulo a los videos.



Exacto, yo tambíen lo vi y muestra el derribo de un Mi-8 Ucraniano.

Otro fake Ucraniano más.


----------



## rejon (23 Abr 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> A veces pareces inocente de verdad, ya que no te creo que seas tan gilipollas...El deseo es ver una Rusia que implosione, la OTAN, _nosotros_, para variar apoyaría a los _buenos. _Eso se hace mediante fondos, intercambio de información y armas, y quinta columnistas a sueldo. Luego ya vendría el apoyo militar _quirúrgico_. Nada mejor para ello que tener al país rodeado de satélites yankis...



Para gilipollas tú que te crees todo lo que te cuentan...no te pases un pelo


----------



## Arraki (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## mazuste (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## pemebe (23 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Niños...



*¿Cuanto de las 200 Toneladas de material que envía España es plástico de embalar?*


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Abr 2022)

Pues ese mismo video en la tele francesa puesto en YouTube los comentarios no tienen desperdicio, lo menos que dicen es que es una buena puesta en escena, que ha sido hecho en Hollywood , que los niños están muy activos para haber pasado 2 meses bajo tierra o que no parecen malnutridos.


----------



## Teuro (23 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Que firmen los japos la paz con Rusia. Y Rusia se compromete a devolverlas y ellos a jamás agredir a Rusia no a albergar ejércitos hostiles. A ver si se atreven. Es un intercambio justo. Si yo fuese ruso hasta les daba Sajalin ,o su mitad sur, a cambio de que se vayan los americanos de Okinawa.



No les vale, Japón es una nación amenazada, debe estar "apadrinada" porque tiene una "deuda histórica" con China, y estos últimos se niegan al olvido o la reconciliación y China se la quiere cobrar en algún momento en el futuro. Ocurre lo mismo con Taiwan y Corea del Sur. Sin la existencia de EEUU esos tres territorios serían arrasados y conquistados. De hecho son los únicos países pro-otan fuera de la Anglosfera-Europa u OTAN + Australia y NZ.


----------



## NPI (23 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *El biógrafo de Putin revela que el presidente ruso está cada vez más solo.*


----------



## Teuro (23 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Los chechenos me hacen acordar a los espartanos. Tenían una vida tan dura, que cuando marchaban al combate era como irse de vacaciones.
> 
> Estos lo mismo, están de pura fiesta y disfrutan como chiquillos.



A mi los roles de Jerjes, espartanos y el resto de las polis griegas me salen repartidos de otra forma.


----------



## willbeend (23 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> contenido explícito



Hacen como se hacia con los leprosos, los abandonan fuera de su entorno para que no desmoralicen la ideologia de en este caso, "resistir".


----------



## Poseidón (23 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Niños...



Ojo que los chavales parecen adolescentes.

Menudos pirados.


----------



## frangelico (23 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No les vale, Japón es una nación amenazada, debe estar "apadrinada" porque tiene una "deuda histórica" con China, y estos últimos se niegan al olvido o la reconciliación y China se la quiere cobrar en algún momento en el futuro. Ocurre lo mismo con Taiwan y Corea del Sur. Sin la existencia de EEUU esos tres territorios serían arrasados y conquistados. De hecho son los únicos países pro-otan fuera de la Anglosfera-Europa u OTAN + Australia y NZ.



Ya. Pero les valdría que les dejaran tener capacidades nucleares, ellos se pueden hacer sus aviones, satélites, submarinos y portaviones. De todos modos USA en un par de décadas no podrá protegerles, o no querrá o ambas cosas. Más les vale despertar y tratar de estar a bien con el vecindario.


----------



## Teuro (23 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> El problema es que, salvo en foros "especializados" como este, la gente común no recibe la información completa.
> 
> Resulta que los "rusos son malos", pero los que tienen *bases IMPRESIONANTES en Japón*, son los norteamericanos !!



Repito, en la cuestión japonesa hay más variables ademas de la ruso-estadounidense. Es más, ninguna de las dos es la más importante ni amenazadora.


----------



## NPI (23 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> La dirección de inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania ha señalado que han matado a dos generales rusos cerca de Jerson y un tercero estaría en estado crítico.



Arestovych aprueba el comentario


----------



## willbeend (23 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Que alguien encierre al anciano de una vez por favor. Está senil no, lo siguiente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estas cosas no salen nunca por la tele...


----------



## NPI (23 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> fuente?



20bulos


----------



## Sinjar (23 Abr 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Ojo que los chavales parecen adolescentes.
> 
> Menudos pirados.



Aún no he visto a ningún OTANISTA de estos que están tan enfadados y ofendidos por la invasión rusa, decir nada respecto a esto. Bueno ni respecto a esto ni a nada. Estan idos. Solo ven lo que quieren y están manipulados.


----------



## amcxxl (23 Abr 2022)

· 41 minutos Nikolayev, Odessa y Ochakov están bajo ataques con cohetes 


Como resultado de una serie de ataques con misiles, se destruyeron objetos de la industria militar en el territorio de Dnepropetrovsk 


Durante las operaciones de reconocimiento y búsqueda en el bosque, un grupo de fuerzas especiales destruyó un destacamento de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Como resultado, se llevaron varios trofeos, entre ellos la estación de radio cifrada estadounidense "Harris". 


Atrocidades de los nazis ucranianos. "... Dicen: "¡No te atrevas a salir, disparamos a matar de inmediato!"... 


Un tridente ucraniano fue cortado de la administración de la ciudad de Dniprorudne en la región de Zaporozhye, controlada por las fuerzas armadas rusas, informa un corresponsal de RIA Novosti. 
Además, de uno de los edificios de la ciudad se retiraron carteles dedicados a los "héroes de la ATO".


Los militares rusos en uno de los asentamientos de la República Popular de Luhansk ayudaron a mejorar el monumento a los soldados soviéticos que murieron durante la Gran Guerra Patriótica.


----------



## NPI (23 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> EL Mark Galeotti está tirando de pensamiento ilusorio, por muy "experto" que sea.


----------



## Sinjar (23 Abr 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Estas cosas no salen nunca por la tele...



En estos tiempos y con el tema de Biden, se echa en falta a los guiñoles de canal plus, imitando al viejo a senil. Yo de pequeño me descojonaba viendo como imitaban a bush. Que si, que son del palo que son, pero me hacian gracia.


----------



## thanos2 (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (23 Abr 2022)

Zelensky llama al ejército ruso "bastardos malholientes" tras el ataque en Odessa que ha matado a un bebé de tres meses.


----------



## Teuro (23 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Se acabaron las tonterías. Fuente ukra.
> 
> _Rusia desplegó 4 submarinos en el Mar Negro
> 
> ...



Pero en cierto modo a Alemania se le ha perdonado todo lo que hizo en la IIGM, de hecho todos los mandamases y la totalidad de oficiales murieron en el campo de batalla, fueron condenados en Nuremberg o fallecieron de frío en la estepa siberiana mientras que los japos sobrevivieron todos y fueron "indultados" en buena parte. Desde el punto de vista chino los japos se fueron de rositas, a pesar de las dos bombas nucleares. Japón tiene muchas facturas pendientes con toda Asia y parte de Oceanía que no han sido ni mucho menos olvidadas. Japón solo es viable de forma independiente militarizado hasta los dientes, cosa de por si inaceptable por los propios EEUU, imagínate el resto de Asia. No tienen otra salida que ser una colonia de USA puesto que el tiempo de estar económicamente y militarmente, no digo ya por encima, sino sencillamente igual que China hace lustros que paso.


----------



## JoséBatallas (23 Abr 2022)

Donetsk, entierro del comandante de la 2ª compañía del ORB "Sparta" Sergey Agranovich, "Waterman". Murió en dura batalla por Avdiivka. Comenzó a luchar con Motorola de Slavyansk y Semyonovka, participó en todas las operaciones militares de su batallón.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (23 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Que alguien encierre al anciano de una vez por favor. Está senil no, lo siguiente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡¡Y creíamos que lo de Rajoy no era superable!!


----------



## JoséBatallas (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (23 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Me refiero a que da la sensación que, para Rusia, una confrontación con los países OTAN será inevitable, y que prefiere eliminar todo ese armamento ahora en Ucrania, que no después en los países de Europa del Este, es decir, que lo de retirar las fronteras OTAN a los años noventa no lo decían en broma.
> El tiempo lo dirá.



Un enfrentamiento OTAN Rusia directo, jamás sería convencional


----------



## Trajanillo (23 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Algunos comentarios intentan justificar la carniceria rusa como una cuestión de vida o muerte para Rusia, es una falsedad, Rusia es una potencia nuclear a la que nadie atacaria, para quien es una cuestión de vida o muerte es para Ucrania, algo que Putin no tuvo en cuenta.



Ahora dilo sin plorar.


----------



## Teuro (23 Abr 2022)

Intentaron comprársela a Rusia hará 20 años, dijeron que no. Lo que si es cierto en que Sajalín viven como 400.000 rusos, si fueran japonesas desde luego la cantidad de habitantes se multiplicaría por más de 10 (ó 20), de hecho es uno de esos territorios que valen más en manos japos que rusas. Respecto a la soberanía, pues es cierto que la propiedad "histórica" sería mitad rusa, mitad japonesa.


----------



## Simo Hayha (23 Abr 2022)

Noruega dice que los 100 mistral donados a Ucrania ya están en el frente enseñando modales a los cochinorrusos


----------



## amcxxl (23 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Técnicamente la URSS y el Imperio de Japón siguen en guerra, puesto que no han firmado ningún tratado de paz desde 1945. Parece ser que el motivo del no acuerdo son precisamente las Islas Kuriles, Rusia quiere incluirlas en el tratado de paz como cesión de Japón y estos dicen que ese documento lo va a firmar Rita la Cantaora.




Tecnicamente Japon capitulo incindicionalmente el 15 de agosto y firmo el acta el 2 de septiembre de 1945

La guerra no esta congelada porque la guerra se acabo, nada que ver con lo de Korea

Ademas Japon es un pais ocupado, no puede mover un dedo sin permiso del mando militar americano de ocupacion,
sus fuerzas son de autodefensa segun su constitucion colonial

ajo y agua


----------



## JoséBatallas (23 Abr 2022)

Moscú


----------



## Siguiendo la Verdad (23 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Audio de Gisbert en Horizonte.



El vídeo completo está aquí


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Abr 2022)

AUNQUE ESO NO SEA AZOVSTAL DE ESE

*UNO DE LOS RUMORES ES QUE LOS INFAMES " LABORATORIOS" O BIOLABS SERIAN NIDOS DE EXPERIMENTACION CON HUMANOS
*
*Y POR SUPUESTO PEDERASTIA | TRAFICO DE MUJERES Y NIÑOS Y PERVERSIONES JUDEN NAZIS*


No al NOM dijo:


> Ni un 10% cree ya la versión de los medios, ojo a los comentarios









Guerra en Ucrania XVI


Perez de Triana es un ser repulsivo y además es mala persona. Es un "perdonavidas"... Eso si, en redes... Sí, se le nota a kilómetros. Y mi intuición no suele fallar a la hora de detectar a esa clase gentuza, algo me decía que no es trigo limpio. Cuando hizo el doxxeo a otro twittero, lo confirmó




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Malevich (23 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Se les ha pasado el arroz.
> Lo ocupado no va a ser devuelto. Solo con ver como estan metiendo el rublo alli...



Y la televisión y el sistema educativo. 
Ucrania ha tenido su oportunidad y la ha perdido.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (23 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> You Tube borra la entrevista de Graham a un mercenario anglo.



Puto Youtube de los cojones.


----------



## Teuro (23 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo creo que a Putin en Rusia no se lo toman como aquí. Quizás me equivoco, pero da la impresión de que la población en Rusia respeta a Putin, pero no le teme, y que tienen poco problema en pasar de él si lo consideran oportuno.



En una democracia ya habría sido, como mínimo, cuestionado por la metedura de pata de la primera invasión, en cualquier país democrático de Europa Occidental, sin duda, ya se habría comido una moción de censura.


----------



## JoséBatallas (23 Abr 2022)

Continuan las celebraciones por la liberación de Mariupol

Parte 1 y 2


----------



## Arraki (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (23 Abr 2022)

Instalaciones de la industria aeroespacial en Moscú sufren un incendio """""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""fortuito"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""


----------



## Zhukov (23 Abr 2022)

Hasta la fecha se han enviado a Ucrania más de 7000 sistemas antitanque Javelin . Ucrania usa 1 semana de Javelin en un día.

Solo 269 tanques soviéticos han sido destruidos con confirmación visual

Hay pánico entre los líderes de los Estados Unidos, según informaron analistas militares estadounidenses, por quedarse sin Javelin y por su ineficacia contra los tanques rusos. 1/3 de la reserva total de los EE.UU. se ha agotado en los viejos tanques soviéticos, es decir, según el Pentágono.

Las 269 pérdidas confirmadas visualmente tampoco son un número concreto, ya que muchas han sido fotografiadas dos veces y algunas identificadas erróneamente. Pero el número estará por ahí

t.me/DonbassDevushka
/2328


----------



## JoséBatallas (23 Abr 2022)

@ciudadfutura

Nazi con lanzagranadas Instalaza C90 fabricado en España y enviado a Ucrania por el Gobierno PSOE-UP.








mientras tanto, en la vecina Francia, las FEMEN se manifiestan a favor del Tercer Reich Ucraniano


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Abr 2022)

AUNQUE ESO NO SEA AZOVSTAL DE ESE

*UNO DE LOS RUMORES ES QUE LOS INFAMES " LABORATORIOS" O BIOLABS SERIAN NIDOS DE EXPERIMENTACION CON HUMANOS*

*Y POR SUPUESTO PEDERASTIA | TRAFICO DE MUJERES Y NIÑOS Y PERVERSIONES JUDEN NAZIS

¿ SON BUNKERS BASICOS ? O ¿ SON AUTENTICOS " DUMBS" Y BASES SECRETAS COMPLEJAS ?*



No al NOM dijo:


> Ni un 10% cree ya la versión de los medios, ojo a los comentarios





*NO PINTAN NADA NIÑOS EN TUNELES METIDOS CON MERCENARIOS*
*NAZIS ZIONISTAS DROGATAS ULTRA NAZIONALISTAS Y TARADOS COMO EL BATALLON TORNADO *





Guerra en Ucrania XVI


Perez de Triana es un ser repulsivo y además es mala persona. Es un "perdonavidas"... Eso si, en redes... Sí, se le nota a kilómetros. Y mi intuición no suele fallar a la hora de detectar a esa clase gentuza, algo me decía que no es trigo limpio. Cuando hizo el doxxeo a otro twittero, lo confirmó




www.burbuja.info























​


----------



## Malevich (23 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Una cosa es pensarlo y otra, molestarse en comentar en un medio como El Mundo. Seguro que hay muchas más personas con ganas de protestar.
> 
> Yo creo que los mass media se pasan tanto con la propaganda que la gente se da cuenta.
> 
> Me he dado cuenta (en un bar, y visitando a unos familiares) que la gente cambia de canal cuando machacan con lo de Ucrania... los mass media se han pasado de frenada.



En el mundo yo vengo observando comentarios en contra desde casi el principio. 
El reducto fundamentalista otánico es a día de hoy la borregada del Pís.


----------



## JoséBatallas (23 Abr 2022)

La Abuela ya es una leyenda


----------



## mazuste (23 Abr 2022)

"La narrativa estadounidense no sobrevivirá a la derrota en el Donbass"-

*"El canciller Olaf Scholz dijo a Spiegel que un embargo de gas se trata en última instancia*
_*de 'evitar una dramática crisis económica, la pérdida de millones de puestos de trabajo 
y de fábricas que nunca volverían a abrir'. Afirmó que dadas las "enormes consecuencias 
para nuestro país, para toda Europa,... es mi responsabilidad decir: 'No podemos permitir 
eso (el embargo)'".

¿No estaba esto previsto de antemano? ¿Es realmente posible que los dirigentes occidentales
estuvieran tan convencidos de que las "sanciones del infierno" colapsarían la economía, *_
*el tejido social y el ejército rusos que no sintieron la necesidad de considerar contingencias?*


----------



## Teuro (23 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> ya, pero durante un siglo compartieron la isla entre los dos países. Yo hasta se la daría como gesto de buena voluntad si se hacen neutrales. Japón tiene muy buenas capacidades defensivas y las puede aumentar con facilidad. Lo malo es que sea esclavo de USA en una estrategia de cerco a China en la que nada tiene que ganar.
> 
> La utilidad de llevar a Japón ahí es que podrían meter capital y población y hacer viable un túnel desde Hokkaido,si la isla se puebla entonces enlazarla con el continente mediante otro túnel ruso empezaría a tener sentido y ya tienes una línea férrea de Japón al mundo.



Japón no puede ser neutral, tiene que estar apadrinada por EEUU, podría estarlo por Rusia (o por ambas a la vez). El tercer escenario sería su ucranización frente a China, cosa que no favorece para nada a los japos.

La verdad que Asia es un polvorín que puede reventar en cuanto se le de una solución a Europa (que en cierto modo no es muy compleja de dar, puesto que ya está "casi todo el pescao vendido"). Está el problemón de Corea del Norte con la del Sur, que en algún momento "deberían" unificarse, por la via buena es que la del sur "absorba" a la del norte, pero claro, el amado lider .... La otra opción es que el Norte, de alguna forma, conquiste al sur, menuda les esperaría a los surcoreanos ...

Tenemos el problema de Taiwan, que en algún momento se "unificará" con China, bien por "absorción" (por las buenas o por las malas) de Taiwan por parte de China o bien "revolución" en China que derroque al partido comunista y se unifiquen en un "Anschluss". Y luego está el problema de Japón, que su seguridad depende mucho de que primero se solucionen los dos problemas previos para ver que tipo de relación va a mantener con China.


----------



## JoséBatallas (23 Abr 2022)

Tiene que ser un show caminar por esas calles. Distópico a más no poder.


----------



## ussser (23 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> El Ysabel lleva mas de 22 horas sin reportar su posición.
> 
> La última fue al noroeste de Viveiro (Lugo), a pocas millas de la costa y rumbo al Canal de la Mancha.



Mala zona esa.


----------



## frangelico (23 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Japón no puede ser neutral, tiene que estar apadrinada por EEUU, podría estarlo por Rusia (o por ambas a la vez). El tercer escenario sería su ucranización frente a China, cosa que no favorece para nada a los japos.
> 
> La verdad que Asia es un polvorín que puede reventar en cuanto se le de una solución a Europa (que en cierto modo no es muy compleja de dar, puesto que ya está "casi todo el pescao vendido"). Está el problemón de Corea del Norte con la del Sur, que en algún momento "deberían" unificarse, por la via buena es que la del sur "absorba" a la del norte, pero claro, el amado lider .... La otra opción es que el Norte, de alguna forma, conquiste al sur, menuda les esperaría a los surcoreanos ...
> 
> Tenemos el problema de Taiwan, que en algún momento se "unificará" con China, bien por "absorción" (por las buenas o por las malas) de Taiwan por parte de China o bien "revolución" en China que derroque al partido comunista y se unifiquen en un "Anschluss". Y luego está el problema de Japón, que su seguridad depende mucho de que primero se solucionen los dos problemas previos para ver que tipo de relación va a mantener con China.



Lo que hace falta es una gran conferencia mundial de fronteras en la que se aborden sin complejos todos los contenciosos: Sáhara, Guyana Esequiba, Gibraltar... Porque vamos camino de que haya cada vez más países sin reconocimiento o dos bloques que reconocen cada cual lo que le apetece, que ya los hay si miramos quién reconoce a Kosovo y quién a Palestina, por ejemplo. Ya se dice en la prensa que Kaliningrado fue "arrebatado a Alemania en la IIGM" , pero también ocurrió eso con Silesia y Pomerania (ahora "sagrada tierra polaca") así que habría que sentarse de verdad con buena voluntad y tratar de arreglar todo eso.

Taiwán va a ser una provincia china en menos de 20 años ,pero habrá nuevos conflictos en Oriente Medio y varias zonas de Asia y quizá se podrían prevenir muchos. Lo de Corea es importante arreglarlo.


----------



## vettonio (23 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> @ciudadfutura
> 
> Nazi con lanzagranadas Instalaza C90 fabricado en España y enviado a Ucrania por el Gobierno PSOE-UP.
> 
> ...



Las de Femen ya se manifestaban codo con codo con los de AZOV o sector derecho en la plaza Maidan en 2014


----------



## JoséBatallas (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## tomatitolucrecia (23 Abr 2022)

por lo que dicen en los comentarios de twitter esta noticia estaría apareciendo intermitentemente. Me imagino que será una campaña para „convencer“ a aquellos países que no se animan al embargo del gas.


----------



## Impresionante (23 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> @ciudadfutura
> 
> Nazi con lanzagranadas Instalaza C90 fabricado en España y enviado a Ucrania por el Gobierno PSOE-UP.
> 
> ...


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (23 Abr 2022)

Esto puede ser interesante también:


----------



## Simo Hayha (23 Abr 2022)

El cochinorruso es el único animal que tropieza 500 veces con la misma piedra: Convoy ruso destruído en Kherson, con lanzamiento de torreta incluído.


----------



## JoséBatallas (23 Abr 2022)

Recordemos:

*LA VARIANTE TERRORISTA
PUTIN SE HACE CARGO DE LO QUE MATA.
LOS YANQUIS MATAN, Y LE ECHAN LA CULPA A PUTIN.*

Así se plantearon (y se posicionaron) las operaciones desde el comienzo. En la GUERRA de Ucrania, no hay UNA Guerra.
Hay DOS tipos de Guerra:

A) una GUERRA MILITAR convencional.
B) Una GUERRA TERRORISTA PSICOLÓGICA.

Las dos tienen intereses y OBJETIVOS militares.
Pero distintas VARIANTES en lo operativo.
La GUERRA MILITAR mata, y FIRMA con la mano lo que mata.
La GUERRA TERRORISTA PSICOLÓGICA mata, MUESTRA lo que mató, y luego ESCONDE al autor.

Punto uno:
Los yanquis NO ESTÁN haciendo una GUERRA MILITAR en Ucrania.
Tampoco la están haciendo sus INSERVIBLES satélites de la OTAN y la Unión Europea.
Ni menos el absurdo y grotesco presidente TÍTERE que FIRMA como propias, todas las acciones que planifican y ejecutan los yanquis.
El que la está haciendo es Putin con su MAQUINARIA MILITAR, operaciones y objetivos EXPUESTOS.
Y no se TRATA de una cuestión MORAL, RELIGIOSA o "IDEOLÓGICA". Se trata de una REALIDAD objetiva y DEMOSTRABLE estadísticamente.
El líder ruso (te guste o no te guste) está ejecutando, una OPERACIÓN MILITAR visible, a CARA DESCUBIERTA, donde la muerte y la vida, no tienen SECRETO, y tienen un RESPONSABLE.
En cambio EEUU (con sus secuaces OTAN-europeos) está haciendo una GUERRA ENCUBIERTA.
Una GUERRA PSICOLOGICA TERRORISTA, invisible, sin fuerzas IDENTIFICABLES, y con operaciones y RESULTANTES que producen MUERTOS y destrucción de infraestructura.

En resumen
Putin mata y se "HACE CARGO".
Putin "VA AL FRENTE" y muestra la cara.
Los yanquis "SE CAMUFLAN" y borran sus crímenes.
Los yanquis matan y le ADJUDICAN el muerto al presidente ruso.

Putin usa aviones, tanques, misiles, fuerzas convencionales, y sus resultantes están a la VISTA: se sabe QUIEN FUE el autor.
En cambio EEUU (con los servicios de la CIA y el M16 británico) usan operaciones SECRETAS, tácticas y estrategias de "guerra sucia", sus armas y explosivos NO DEJAN HUELLAS. Solo los muertos y la destrucción quedan VISIBLES.

De la misma manera que hay DOS GUERRAS, también hay DOS ESTADISTICAS diarias con el RESULTANTE de MUERTE y la DESTRUCCIÓN en la guerra de Ucrania.
Hay una estadística MILITAR VISIBLE (la de Putin) que coincide con el autor y el resultado.
Y hay una estadística de ATENTADOS TERRORISTAS INVISIBLES (a escuelas, hospitales, edificios de viviendas civiles, etc) SIN AUTOR comprobable. Que luego la prensa internacional imperial yanqui (siguiendo la letra que les dictan la CIA y la inteligencia yanqui) le ADJUDICA la autoría a Putin.

Y para los que investigamos y analizamos esto no hay NINGUNA SORPRESA.
Son simplemente dos estrategias, desiguales y combinadas, de una misma guerra dividida en DOS para manipular y ENGAÑAR.
Donde el que hace la GUERRA MILITAR (Putin) tiene DOS COSTOS:
El GENOCIDIO PROPIO, y el GENOCIDIO OCULTO del enemigo

Y eso explica: Por qué Putin, tiene que operar MILITARMENTE, conseguir sus OBJETIVOS, y SALIR rápido de Ucrania.
Si no lo CONSIGUE, además del que está ejecutando, va a PAGAR EL COSTO del GENOCIDIO TERRORRISTA yanqui.
En continuado, para DESGASTARLO y GANARLE la guerra sin maquinaria militar.

En ese DILEMA anda Putin. Y en esa misión humanitaria de DEMOLICIÓN de vidas humanas andan los yanquis.

Dos POTENCIAS se saludan.

Los espero en el próximo ATENTADO sin autor.









MANUEL FREYTAS / IAR Noticias
_Manuel Freytas es *periodista, investigador y analista, especialista en inteligencia y comunicación estratégica.*_


----------



## Malevich (23 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> En estos tiempos y con el tema de Biden, se echa en falta a los guiñoles de canal plus, imitando al viejo a senil. Yo de pequeño me descojonaba viendo como imitaban a bush. Que si, que son del palo que son, pero me hacian gracia.



Ahora no lo harían con Biden. Serían cancelados.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Abr 2022)

Se Confirma el Batallón Azov mantiene a niños como escudos humanos dentro de Azovstal


Como ya se venia rumoreando el Batallón de Nenazis de Azov mantiene a niños como rehenes para utilizarlos como escudos humanos, todo esto se confirma por los propios Nenazis al publicar un vídeo dentro de Azovstal.




www.burbuja.info




​


----------



## Al-paquia (23 Abr 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Pero que gracioso eres . Te gusta ? Personas que sin sentencia y sin juicio los traten asi ?
> En que puta sociedad se han convertido , la mayoría quizá le diera un tiro en la nuca. Los otros , que los hay y muchos, que les queda un sentimiento humano, ni se pueden acercar a darle un sorbo de agua pues podrían acompañarles en la tortura.
> Donde vemos esto en los medios españoles ?
> 
> ...



En alemán hay una palabra „scheinheilig“ que es perfecta para los personajes como tú.

Yo no veo con buenos ojos que aten a arboles a personas, pero me provoca risión que putincels que se pajean con una agresión ilegal y violenta que lleva causadas muchas muertes de ucranianos y orcos se dediquen una y otra vez a poner el grito en el cielo porque se aten a árboles con cinta de embalar a colaboradores o lo que sean.

De verdad, en el contexto de una agresión externa y una guerra civil.

Me da hasta pudor contestar a vuestras patochadas, debéis de ser los mas tontos del pueblo. (Se han juntado ya unos cuantos en el hilo contestando a mi mensaje)


----------



## vermer (23 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> 1.- Activar su industria armamentistica (vendiendo a todos los paises de la OTAN). Obligando a los paises ex-pacto de varsovia que se deshagan de todo el material antiguo sovietico.
> Ampliar el control sobre Europa (que con la dependencia energética de Rusia y la salida de GB de la UE estaba empezando a perder)
> 
> 2.- Yo no creo que haya americanos (los americanos se fueron de Kiev antes de empezar la guerra y no tienen intencion de volver. SI que parece que puede haber franceces y britanicos (por lo nerviosos que están Macron y Jonhson). No creo que haya armas nucleares.
> ...



Gracias por tus respuestas.
¿Podrías ampliar el punto 4 sobre el papel que está jugando Israel?


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (23 Abr 2022)

Misil Iskander ruso



OJO

El secretario de Estado de EU, #AnthonyBlinken, visitará #Ucrania este domingo; charlará con #VolodímirZelenski sobre el armamento necesario para defender al país europeo de #Rusia.


----------



## vettonio (23 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Las de Femen ya se manifestaban codo con codo con los de AZOV o sector derecho en la plaza Maidan en 2014



He encontrado una foto pero creo recordar que había otras mejores. Debe andar en el hilo de aquellos días.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Abr 2022)

DICE UN CM MULTINIC






Una mezcla de Rambo... Con... El padrino


Fíjense el rostro:




www.burbuja.info


----------



## WasP (23 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Tiene que ser un show caminar por esas calles. Distópico a más no poder.



Una de las razones por las que paso olímpicamente de apoyar a los ucranianos. Si yo viera esto en mi ciudad nada podría evitar que les liberase de esa humillación medieval. Menuda cerdada.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Abr 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> En el CROMA de su despacho de lujo lleno de cocaína:





*ZELENSKY A TOPISIMO SIEMPRE A TOPISIMO*











 

*FUUFFF*

al final es posible que las rayas en forma de pista de tenis  sea el reflejo del marco sobre la mesa

PERO LO PARECE POR QUE EL CIEGO QUE SE LLEVA EL CABRON DEL ZELENSKY DA GLORIA VERLO​


----------



## pemebe (23 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Pues ese mismo video en la tele francesa puesto en YouTube los comentarios no tienen desperdicio, lo menos que dicen es que es una buena puesta en escena, que ha sido hecho en Hollywood , que los niños están muy activos para haber pasado 2 meses bajo tierra o que no parecen malnutridos.



lo mismo en la tele americana NBC news


Mas valorados;

*Russia has declared humanitarian corridors several times, but Azov has not released civilians, as it is not profitable for them, shame on them* 
Rusia ha declarado corredores humanitarios varias veces, pero Azov no ha liberado a los civiles, ya que no es rentable para ellos, vergüenza.
*shame on Ukraine soldiers n politicians for using the civilians as a political weapons..shame!! *
vergüenza para los soldados y políticos ucranianos por utilizar a los civiles como arma política... ¡vergüenza!
*Is anyone going to ask why these children are there are these basterds using them as human shield, this's sad and mad and ungodly*
¿Alguien va a preguntar por qué estos niños están allí son estos bastardos utilizarlos como escudos humanos, esto es triste y loco e impío?
*Where do those people found internet with good signal in a cave? Is not that weird?* 
¿Dónde encontró esa gente internet con buena señal en una cueva? ¿No es extraño?
*"Children Bunkered In Mariupol Steel Plant..." Perhaps. *
"Los niños encerrados en la planta de acero de Mariupol..." Tal vez.
*Azov nazis using human shields. Despicable*
Los nazis de Azov utilizando escudos humanos. Despreciable


----------



## Teuro (23 Abr 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Algo que estaba pensando es, qué va a pasar con la deuda de Ucrania cuando acabe la guerra. Doy por hecho que lo que quede del país se va a quedar sin acceso al mar, o al menos sin una buena parte de su territorio y población actual. Y doy por hecho que la parte rusa de facto o de jure no se va a hacer cargo de la parte proporcional de la deuda que les correspondería. Tendrá que declararse el país en bancarrota? A cuánto ascendería el pufo? Quiénes son aquí los acreedores principales?
> 
> Y sobre lo que pones, me pregunto cuál es ahora la oferta de Zelenski: "mira, devuévenos los territorios ocupados y te prometo que cambiamos la constitución y quitamos lo de apuntarnos a la OTAN". "Te prometo que vamos a portanos bien con los rusos".



Evidentemente en caso de quedar Ucrania sin acceso al mar la deuda sería condonada y pasaría a ser un protectorado EEUU-UE, desde luego no neutral y con reclamaciones territoriales en la ONU a Rusia, el ambiente quedaría extremadamente enrarecido sin posibilidad de reconciliación entre la UE y Rusia durante décadas.


----------



## amcxxl (23 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Pero en cierto modo a Alemania se le ha perdonado todo lo que hizo en la IIGM, de hecho todos los mandamases y la totalidad de oficiales murieron en el campo de batalla, fueron condenados en Nuremberg o fallecieron de frío en la estepa siberiana mientras que los japos sobrevivieron todos y fueron "indultados" en buena parte. Desde el punto de vista chino los japos se fueron de rositas, a pesar de las dos bombas nucleares. Japón tiene muchas facturas pendientes con toda Asia y parte de Oceanía que no han sido ni mucho menos olvidadas. Japón solo es viable de forma independiente militarizado hasta los dientes, cosa de por si inaceptable por los propios EEUU, imagínate el resto de Asia. No tienen otra salida que ser una colonia de USA puesto que el tiempo de estar económicamente y militarmente, no digo ya por encima, sino sencillamente igual que China hace lustros que paso.



te inventas todo lo que dices sin ninguna vergüenza

los verdaderos responsables del nazismo, los oligarcas que promocionaron a Hitler y su infecta pandilla despuies de sacarlo de la carcel, esos se fueron de rositas

la IG Farben ni sus propietarios de las grandes corporaciones cuyos nietos siguen mandando en Alemania, que se enriquecieron con la guerra, la escalvitud y el genocidio junto con sus primos del otro lado otro lado del charco

los fantoches nazis fueron solo un medio para lograr lo que los oligarcas de alemania querian, saquear Rusia y apoderarse de sus recursos, no lo consiguieron con sus agresiones a Rusia en 1914 ni en 1918

los planes del III Reich de Hitler (plan Ost) no es nada mas que la continuacion de los planes del II Reich de los kaiseres y Bismark (plan Mittle Europe), solo que de un modo mucho mas salvaje
la ideologia nazi , que es consustancial y compatible con el propia idiosincracia alemana, se introduce deliberadamente en las cabezas de la poblacion solo para conseguir llevarla a donde te conviene, que es la guerra
Hitler por si mismo se habria pudrido en la carcel si no hubiera sido sacado y aupado por la oligarquia alemana para impulsar sus fines belicos de conquista 

por otra parte la propia RFA no es sino una continuacion del propio estado aleman anterior, donde se metieron a militares jueces y demas funcionarios de la alemania anterior en el entramado estatal de la RFA

la "desnazificacion" en la RFA ni esta ni se la espera salvo cuatro brochazos esteticos con lo mas impresentable del regimen nazi

asi tenemos hoy la UE alemana , el IV Reich 


el propio PESOE se fundo y financio con dinero de un criminal de nazi condenado en Nuremberg por financiar las SS
pero como era un "hombre de negocios" se le perdona todo y practicamente se fue de rositas con una sentencia minima pero que no le privo de sus privilegios de oligarca ni de su fortuna amasada al calor del III Reich , para seguir jodiendo la marrana hasta el dia de hoy a traves de sus vastagos


----------



## NPI (23 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> @ciudadfutura
> 
> Nazi con lanzagranadas Instalaza C90 fabricado en España y enviado a Ucrania por el Gobierno PSOE-UP.
> 
> ...



*FEMEN *es uno de los *tentáculos *de *György Schwartz *


----------



## No al NOM (23 Abr 2022)

[


elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Se Confirma el Batallón Azov mantiene a niños como escudos humanos dentro de Azovstal
> 
> 
> Como ya se venia rumoreando el Batallón de Nenazis de Azov mantiene a niños como rehenes para utilizarlos como escudos humanos, todo esto se confirma por los propios Nenazis al publicar un vídeo dentro de Azovstal.
> ...



YouTube permite que unos terroristas suban vídeos de unos rehenes? Esto es alucinante, pagareis con cuellos degollados


----------



## frangelico (23 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> te inventas todo lo que dices sin ninguna vergüenza
> 
> los verdaderos responsables del nazismo, los oligarcas que promocionaron a Hitler y su infecta pandilla despuies de sacarlo de la carcel, esos se fueron de rositas
> 
> ...



Todas las grandes familias de Alemania han sido bien nazis, al final siempre hay que elegir un chivo expiatorio y suelen ser asalariados de los que mandan, funcionarios, militares, etc


----------



## Guanotopía (23 Abr 2022)

Una explicación europea de por qué el conflicto de Ucrania ha sellado el del Sáhara


La guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania obliga a Europa a acercarse a Marruecos y a enterrar el contencioso del Sáhara Occidental




blogs.elconfidencial.com





Qué casualidad que en los dos casos apoyamos lo que mejor le viene a los EEUU y a nosotros no nos beneficia en nada, incluso nos perjudica.


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Tiene que ser un show caminar por esas calles. Distópico a más no poder.



Banderastan ha superado todos los límites de la barbarie, debe ser arrasada.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (23 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Banderastan ha superado todos los límites de la barbarie, debe ser arrasada.



Cuando dejeis de asesinar al disidente con polonio estarás para dar lecciones de barbarie.


----------



## Teuro (23 Abr 2022)

Creo que vamos a ver en los próximos meses la liquidación de la OTAN y el nacimiento de otra organización militar de defensa mútua: Serán todos los países de la OTAN más Australia, Nueva Zelanda, Japón y Corea del Sur a la que comenzarán a invitar a toda aquella democracia que se sienta amenazada por el eje ruso-chino. No creo que haya huevos a meter a Taiwan.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (23 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> te inventas todo lo que dices sin ninguna vergüenza
> 
> los verdaderos responsables del nazismo, los oligarcas que promocionaron a Hitler y su infecta pandilla despuies de sacarlo de la carcel, esos se fueron de rositas
> 
> ...



Ese último personaje que mencionas es el famoso Flick „y Flock“?


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Abr 2022)

Ratas cazadas (con perdón de los inocentes roedores)


----------



## No al NOM (23 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> He encontrado una foto pero creo recordar que había otras mejores. Debe andar en el hilo de aquellos días.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1035278



Bueno las femen tienen que llevarse muchos millones, por ejemplo de los 25.000 millones € al año para Feminismo. Los azov creo que cobran 2000 € mes. Mientras los extranjeros cobran casi 3000€


----------



## Teuro (23 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ya. Pero les valdría que les dejaran tener capacidades nucleares, ellos se pueden hacer sus aviones, satélites, submarinos y portaviones. De todos modos USA en un par de décadas no podrá protegerles, o no querrá o ambas cosas. Más les vale despertar y tratar de estar a bien con el vecindario.



Hace unas semanas saltó la noticia de que Alemania iba a destinar 100.000 millones anuales a defensa, convirtiéndose de facto en el tercer país del mundo que más gasta en defensa tras EEUU (~800.000 millones) y China (200.000 y subiendo). Pues bien, en los próximos años veremos como Alemania pasa al cuarto lugar.


----------



## Hermericus (23 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Lo que hace falta es una gran conferencia mundial de fronteras en la que se aborden sin complejos todos los contenciosos: Sáhara, Guyana Esequiba, Gibraltar... Porque vamos camino de que haya cada vez más países sin reconocimiento o dos bloques que reconocen cada cual lo que le apetece, que ya los hay si miramos quién reconoce a Kosovo y quién a Palestina, por ejemplo. Ya se dice en la prensa que Kaliningrado fue "arrebatado a Alemania en la IIGM" , pero también ocurrió eso con Silesia y Pomerania (ahora "sagrada tierra polaca") así que habría que sentarse de verdad con buena voluntad y tratar de arreglar todo eso.
> 
> Taiwán va a ser una provincia china en menos de 20 años ,pero habrá nuevos conflictos en Oriente Medio y varias zonas de Asia y quizá se podrían prevenir muchos. Lo de Corea es importante arreglarlo.



Y Tejas, California, Arizona, N.Mexico.....


----------



## ccartech (23 Abr 2022)

A QUIEN SE LE OCURRE PONER ESA MUSICA? MI DIOS


----------



## Zhukov (23 Abr 2022)

Algunas noticias que he encontrado, hoy otro día de bombardeo general, pero sin novedades

08:30 Confirma mi parte de ayer, avance en el noroeste de Donetsk y derrota de la 25 Brigada




https://topwar.ru/195370-doukomplektovannaja-rezervistami-25-ja-brigada-vsu-ponesla-poteri-posle-udara-vs-rf-i-nm-dnr-po-pozicijam-k-zapadu-ot-donecka.html



12:00

Siguen los bombardeos en el frente Zaporozhe Donetsk, aquí la preparación artillera es muy intensa, llevan cuatro días bombardeando todos los pueblos del sector de Giulay Pole




https://topwar.ru/195378-armija-rossii-vedet-massirovannyj-obstrel-vooruzhennyh-formirovanij-ukrainy-v-napravlenii-guljajpolja.html



14:45

Hoy no hay avances, pero sigue el bombardeo para desorganizar al enemigo y prevenir su reagrupamiento



https://topwar.ru/195383-vojska-rossii-i-nm-ldnr-vedut-bespokojaschij-ogon-ne-davaja-protivniku-vozmozhnosti-peregruppirovatsja.html



En general, volvemos a hace un siglo, las tácticas de la Primera Guerra Mundial: "la artillería conquista, la infantería ocupa"



Numerosas deserciones entre las tropas ucranianas



https://topwar.ru/195382-minoborony-rf-privodit-dannye-o-poterjah-i-dezertirah-sredi-voennosluzhaschih-nacgvardii-ukrainy-i-vsu.html


----------



## frangelico (23 Abr 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Y Tejas, California, Arizona, N.Mexico.....



Ahí yo creo que México ya tiene asumida y aceptada la pérdida. Pero no puede ser que empecemos a ver brotar países sin reconocimiento pleno, y habrá cada vez más.


----------



## Remequilox (23 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Evidentemente en caso de quedar Ucrania sin acceso al mar la deuda sería condonada y pasaría a ser un protectorado EEUU-UE, desde luego no neutral y con reclamaciones territoriales en la ONU a Rusia, el ambiente quedaría extremadamente enrarecido sin posibilidad de reconciliación entre la UE y Rusia durante décadas.



Este escenario futuro, una "Ucrania occidental" sumamente pobre e inestable, bajo protectorado económico de la UE, y de rebote, un papel de la UE obligada a seguir siendo beligerante no combatiente contra Rusia (y perder todos los vínculos económicos con su energía y materias primas baratas y abundantes), es lo que aterra a la UE. Y explica en buena manera la política de armar mucho y continuadamente a Ucrania.

"Ucrania occidental" neutralizada y empobrecida, a cargo de los europeos UE, es un escenario político sumamente aceptable para Rusia.
La UE desde un principio ha estado maniobrando para que eso nunca sea posible.
Y ya que por la vía de impedir que Rusia adelante líneas no ha sido posible, solo queda el otro extremo:
Convertir a Ucrania en un riesgo tal para la seguridad rusa que no les quede otra que conquistarlo todo, y hacerse cargo ellos del lastre.
Y la renormalización de las relaciones económicas, tras un periodo relativamente corto (a lo sumo, unos pocos años), de facto volvería por sus cauces.

A la UE al final le sale mucho mas a cuenta regalar varios miles de millones ahora en armamento y subsidios asistenciales para el funcionamiento, que no soportar en el futuro, años y años (muchos) una Ucrania subdesarrollada y sin posibilidades de prosperar. Y además, penalizar a la economía europea embargándole todo el acceso a energía y materias primas rusas.

Desde las altas esferas pensantes y decidientes en lo económico, habrán visto muy claro que sale más barato regalar 100.000 M€ (o 200.000 M€), que no la suma de factura de reconstrucción y apoyo + pérdida de competitividad de la economía europea para el futuro.

Al final, solo son negocios.


----------



## chemarin (23 Abr 2022)

Desde luego que ver a los niños en Azovstal hace que uno reconsidere su posición, el otro día era partidario de bombardear con lo más fuerte que tengan los rusos (excluyendo la bomba nuclear) esa planta, ahora tras ver a los niños ya no tendría valor. Me pregunto si Putin ha decidido parar el asalto por esa misma razón.


----------



## pemebe (23 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Pues ese mismo video en la tele francesa puesto en YouTube los comentarios no tienen desperdicio, lo menos que dicen es que es una buena puesta en escena, que ha sido hecho en Hollywood , que los niños están muy activos para haber pasado 2 meses bajo tierra o que no parecen malnutridos.



Es que los franceses han traducido el video y lo que dicen los niños es que quieren ver a sus padres.

Comentarios más valorados (traducidos)

*Curioso. No hay estrés por el bombardeo exterior. Es más bien como estar en un campamento de vacaciones

Sí, Sr. periodista, tiene razón, "es una escena surrealista". ♀. ¿Cómo es posible que estos niños estén en tan buena forma y parezcan felices pasando semanas aquí? ¿Dónde están sus padres? ¿Quién los cuida? Están limpios y aparentemente bien alimentados. No puedo creerlo.*

Son simplemente escudos humanos

*"Para ver a nuestros padres" piden los niños...
Pero, ¿qué padres serían lo suficientemente locos y monstruosos como para confiar sus hijos a soldados en plena guerra, que lucharán y vivirán su vida tranquilamente, no sé dónde?

Este video no tiene sentido ! para los niños que viven bajo el suelo bajo los bombardeos se ven muy frescos ! y sin sus padres !

Es obvio que es un montaje, los niños no parecen estar forzados y no parece que sufran desnutrición*

¡Tan surrealista que resulta sospechoso!

*Este vídeo viene directamente de los estudios de Hollywood *

No parece que hayan estado bajo tierra durante 2 meses

Las cacerías o el batallón Azov impiden que salgan con vida estás diciendo tonterías di la verdad

*Estos niños sonríen y no muestran signos de estrés*

Los principales medios de comunicación están dispuestos a hacer cualquier cosa para promocionar a los neonazis de Azov, incluso si eso significa utilizar a pobres niños inocentes para intentar conmover a la gente, pero es inútil. Sus métodos son bien conocidos. Buen intento


----------



## Sinjar (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## frangelico (23 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hace unas semanas saltó la noticia de que Alemania iba a destinar 100.000 millones anuales a defensa, convirtiéndose de facto en el tercer país del mundo que más gasta en defensa tras EEUU (~800.000 millones) y China (200.000 y subiendo). Pues bien, en los próximos años veremos como Alemania pasa al cuarto lugar.



Los 100MM yo creo que son para un "flash" de equipamiento a varios años. El presupuesto alemán a medio plazo se estabilizara en unos 70MM, que es el 2% de su PIB. Pero es que tienen tales carencias (siguen con Tornado de hace 40 años en primera línea, no tienen apenas stocks y ahora Ucrania se los consume en meses) que es fácil dar destino a ese dinero, aparte de que en buena medida irá a la industria nacional. Básicamente de esos 100MM se les van a ir por lo menos 10MM en comprar F-35 para tener contentos a los americanos (y segurmante, para desgracia de Airbus, otros tantos en comprar P-8) y espero que con parte del resto se aceleren programas como el FCAS o el Euromale. Una cosa interesante que podría liderar Alemania pero no se atreve, es crear un núcleo de marina europea con un par de portaviones (los escoltas los ponen las armadas, que van sobradas de ese tipo de unidades ) realmente grandes, o quizá una fuerza de proyección estratégica fon bombarderos y transportes. Pero eso me temo que no va a llegar


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (23 Abr 2022)

Sobre los biolaboratorios, Metabiota y Hunter Biden en _La Tribuna del País Vasco. _El titular debería ser tal vez más comedido. Se trata de laboratorios, sí, pero falta contenido para determinar que se trata de laboratorios de armamento biológico, por mucha pinta que tenga la cosa de que pueda ser así_._


Spoiler



*25.03.2022*

Empresas del hijo de Joe Biden financiaron investigaciones en los laboratorios de armamento biológico de Ucrania
*Empresas del hijo de Joe Biden financiaron investigaciones en los laboratorios de armamento biológico de Ucrania*


----------



## amcxxl (23 Abr 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Ese último personaje que mencionas es el famoso Flick „y Flock“?



El nazi condenado era el padre de Friedrich Karl Flick, el que financio la PESOE. Bueno el hijo sigue siendo nazi, de tal palo....

*Friedrich Flick* (10 July 1883 – 20 July 1972)* was a German industrialist and convicted **Nazi war criminal*. 
After the Second World War, he reconstituted his businesses, becoming the richest person in West Germany, and one of the richest people in the world, at the time of his death in 1972

*Nazi Party involvement[edit source]*
After the Nazi seizure of power in 1933, Flick increased his financial support to them, and it is estimated that he contributed over 7.65 million RM by the fall of the regime in 1945. He became a member of the Keppler Circle, *later called the Circle of Friends of the Reichsführer-SS Heinnrich Himmler* , a group of German industrialists whose aim was to strengthen the ties between the Nazi Party and business and industry. He was also made a member of the Academy for German Law, an organization financed by business contributions. During the Nazi regime, Flick's businesses profited greatly from the process of Aryanization under which Jews were expropriated by being forced to sell their businesses, sometimes at a fraction of their market worth. Flick formally joined the Nazi Party on 1 May 1937, and in 1938 he was named a Military Economic Leader (_Wehrwirtschaftsführer_).[2]

Flick's enterprises were instrumental in Nazi Germany's rearmament efforts. After the launching of the Second World War, Flick's companies employed an estimated 48,000 forced laborers in his coal mines, steel plants and munitions works. It is estimated that some 80 percent of these workers may have perished.[1]


*War crimes trial[edit source]*
After the end of the war, Flick was arrested on 13 June 1945 and put on trial for war crimes on 19 April 1947. The Flick trial was one of the twelve Subsequent Nuremberg Trials of the military, political, and economic leadership of Nazi Germany, held after the Nuremberg trials (the "Trial of the Major War Criminals before the International Military Tribunal"), the most well-known trials which tried 22 of the most important captured Nazis. Like the other trials, the Flick trial took place at the Palace of Justice.

The defendants in this case were Friedrich Flick and five other high-ranking directors of Flick's group of companies, _Flick Kommanditgesellschaft_, or _Flick KG_. The charges centered on slave labor and plundering, but Flick and the most senior director, Otto Steinbrinck, were also charged for their membership in the above-noted "Circle of Friends of the Reichsführer-SS," founded in 1932 by Wilhelm Keppler and taken over by Heinrich Himmler in 1935. Its members donated annually about 1 million _Reichsmarks_ to a "Special Account S" in favor of Himmler. Flick steadfastly refused to acknowledge any guilt whatsoever, stating: "nothing will convince us that we are war criminals."[1] However, *Flick was found guilty of war crimes and crimes against humanity, and on 22 December 1947 was sentenced to seven years imprisonment*, with consideration for time served.[

*Flick was released early on 25 August 1950, due to an **amnesty*. Despite his conviction, he quickly rebuilt his industrial empire and became one of West Germany's richest people by the 1950s, and the largest shareholder of Daimler-Benz.


----------



## No al NOM (23 Abr 2022)

Estoy seguro que no es Azovstal, las catacumbas de Azovstal son penosas y oscuras, sin una gota de pintura. Además, en una acería hay mucho hollín desde el suelo a las paredes, esas paredes están nuevas y blancas de pintura.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Estoy seguro que no es Azovstal, las catacumbas de Azovstal son penosas y oscuras, sin una gota de pintura. Además, en una acería hay mucho hollín desde el suelo a las paredes, esas paredes están nuevas y blancas de pintura.




O AL REVES

Y PUDIERE SER DE ESAS ECHANS CON TUNELADORAS NUCLEARES
COMO LAS EVERGREEN
QUE IGUAL TIENE 2 KMS DE PROFUNDIDAD Y GALERIAS DE COJONES CON SUPERLABS

MILES Y MILES DE PERSONAS

SISTEMAS PROPIOS DE ENERGIA

Y LA DE DIOS






VEREMOS PARA DONDE EVOLUCIONA LA COSA 



​


----------



## kikepm (23 Abr 2022)

Artículo de J.L. Balbín que he encontrado en mis archivos y que no logro encontrar por internet, sobre la guerra de Kosovo, calculo que escrito antes de abril de 2000.

Si bien hubo algunos periodistas españoles, contados con los dedos de la mano, que fueron independientes y escribieron con raciocinio y moderación, al igual que está sucediendo ahora con la guerra de Ucrania, la mayor parte de la prensa y medios españoles se limitaron a ser meros perros adiestrados para servir a su amo, dando por noticias lo que eran meros comunicados de prensa de la OTAN, en un arrebato de locura antiserbia que nos ha llevado a la actualidad.



Una especie de silencio se extiende sobre las noticias procedentes de Kosovo. ¿De silencio culpable? En absoluto. Aquí nadie se siente culpable de nada. Casi todo el mundo se empecina en el error. Por razones pasionales, quizá loables -aunque lo dudo-, pero en el error. Por lo oído, los serbios eran una panda de asesinos matarifes y genocidas, tiranizados por un loco, a quienes había que bombardear y arrasar, probablemente para hacerles más llevaderas las tiraneces del orate.

El caso es que arrasar, se les arrasó; bombardear, se les bombardeó. Pero el "tirano" allí sigue, y ahora son los serbios los perseguidos a tiro limpio hasta la tumba, por otra panda de matarifes genocidas, supuestamente pertenecientes a un ejército kosovar, que -también supuestamente- no existe. Eso sí, haciendo lo que les da la gana, porque, aunque se pasen en el crimen xenófobo, siempre tienen detrás el colchón protector de las fuerzas internacionales; es decir, el primo de "zumosol". Aquéllos eran malos, malísimos a rabiar. Estos, los pobres, es que no saben contenerse, como consecuencia del odio desencadenado anteriormente por los serbios. También les da por arremeter, de vez en cuando, contra las propias tropas internacionales que les protegen. En tales casos se les castiga de cara a la pared, para que aprendan.

La verdad es muy otra. Los odios culturales, religiosos y étnicos en la ex-Yugoslavia son ancestrales y motivados. Durante siglos, los serbios han sufrido el terror turco, que los tenía como carne de cañón esclava -una verdadera escabechina-, y la posterior opresión no sólo burocrática del imperio austro-húngaro, hasta conquistar malamente su independencia. Después han venido -con la dictadura de Tito- los únicos decenios relativamente dulces -o, por lo menos, tranquilos- de la durísima historia de los Balcanes.

Tuvo que venir Occidente a fastidiar la marrana. Quiso aprovechar la caída del sistema soviético. Con la idea de reorganizar el imperio o, cuando menos, rescatar la región para su zona de influencia, provocó el desmadre "liberador" de Yugoslavia, que ha producido lo que a la vista está. ¿Es mejor la actual situación de los pueblos balcánicos que la de antes de los consecutivos fregados? ¿Menor el odio mutuo? Muy al contrario.

Nadie habla, sin embargo, de los pequeños detalles. Por ejemplo, de que los famosos albaneses de Kosovo son los descendientes de los antiguos conquistadores y de que allí fue donde los serbios les plantearon una batalla que significa lo mismo que para los asturianos la de Covadonga; de que la verdadera Albania vecina sólo aspira a la expansión con la ayuda del mismo primo de "zumosol", de que la intervención de Occidente ha sido el truco del almendruco con el que montar una cabeza de puente prácticamente propia en la región. Para ello había que robarle una de sus provincias sagradas a los serbios. Con la paradójica disculpa de que sufrían a un tirano. Como si tuviera que ver el régimen político con el expolio territorial.

Algo así como la justificación del robo de Gibraltar porque los españoles sufrían a Franco. Curiosos razonamientos por los que las víctimas lo son pluralmente.


----------



## Teuro (23 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Lo que hace falta es una gran conferencia mundial de fronteras en la que se aborden sin complejos todos los contenciosos: Sáhara, Guyana Esequiba, Gibraltar... Porque vamos camino de que haya cada vez más países sin reconocimiento o dos bloques que reconocen cada cual lo que le apetece, que ya los hay si miramos quién reconoce a Kosovo y quién a Palestina, por ejemplo. Ya se dice en la prensa que Kaliningrado fue "arrebatado a Alemania en la IIGM" , pero también ocurrió eso con Silesia y Pomerania (ahora "sagrada tierra polaca") así que habría que sentarse de verdad con buena voluntad y tratar de arreglar todo eso.
> 
> Taiwán va a ser una provincia china en menos de 20 años ,pero habrá nuevos conflictos en Oriente Medio y varias zonas de Asia y quizá se podrían prevenir muchos. Lo de Corea es importante arreglarlo.



Si la ONU sirviera para algo habría soluciones, pero lamentablemente la ONU no sirve para absolutamente nada. En el momento que se dio derecho de veto a 5 países ese engendro no sirve absolutamente para nada. Pones el ejemplo sel Sáhara. ¿Cómo es posible que en más de 45 años no haya la ONU impuesto ninguna solución?, y eso que es un "conflicto regional" muy secundario. La ONU es absolutamente inoperante.


----------



## pemebe (23 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Creo que vamos a ver en los próximos meses la liquidación de la OTAN y el nacimiento de otra organización militar de defensa mútua: Serán todos los países de la OTAN más Australia, Nueva Zelanda, Japón y Corea del Sur a la que comenzarán a invitar a toda aquella democracia que se sienta amenazada por el eje ruso-chino. No creo que haya huevos a meter a Taiwan.



Han invitado a 40, pero de momento solo 20 han aceptado. El martes veremos cuantos y quienes van (No han querido decir a que paises ha invitado).


----------



## Justo Bueno (23 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Las de Femen ya se manifestaban codo con codo con los de AZOV o sector derecho en la plaza Maidan en 2014



Las fundadoras de FEMEN son ucranianas.

*Aleksandra Shevchenko*, nacida en Jmelnitski, viviendo en Berlín desde 2013:






*Inna Shevchenko*, nacida en Jersón, viviendo en París desde 2013:






*Oksana Shachko*, nacida en Jmelnitski, se suicidó en París en 2018.




*Anna Hutsol*, judía de Murmansk:




Aquí una de estas demonias en la masacre de Odessa:




Melasfo con asco y desprecio.


----------



## Nico (23 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Estoy seguro que no es Azovstal, las catacumbas de Azovstal son penosas y oscuras, sin una gota de pintura. Además, en una acería hay mucho hollín desde el suelo a las paredes, esas paredes están nuevas y blancas de pintura.




Eso está filmado en Kiev. De aquí a la China.


----------



## Guanotopía (23 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ahí yo creo que México ya tiene asumida y aceptada la pérdida. Pero no puede ser que empecemos a ver brotar países sin reconocimiento pleno, y habrá cada vez más.



Yo creo que el único escenario que podría activar la reclamación sería una crisis brutal en los EEUU, como empiece a caer su industria militar y ejército, no me extrañaría que empezasen las indirectas y las provocaciones.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (23 Abr 2022)

1986 .12k madrileños animando a la URSS de basket como locos. Que tiempos

12 mil madrilenos en directo y millones de españoles por tv

En el 1.31 todos gritando Rusia. Hay videos de todo el partido para comprobar.


----------



## Sinjar (23 Abr 2022)

Occidente ese ente irreconocible en la que su población no sabe ni en que mundo viven. Hipocresía y decadencia en estado puro


----------



## delhierro (23 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Estoy seguro que no es Azovstal, las catacumbas de Azovstal son penosas y oscuras, sin una gota de pintura. Además, en una acería hay mucho hollín desde el suelo a las paredes, esas paredes están nuevas y blancas de pintura.



Hay varias versiones del mismo video , en una en el 0:12 creo se ve una escalera y ...luz del sol. Los soldados tienen los uniformes impolutos ( en un entorno de guerra industrial y apocaliptica ) , y los chicos no tienen el pelo de no haberse duchado en meses.

Yo diria que es un video de algun momento al comienzo de la operación. Quizas un sotano en una escuela, o instituto.

De todas formas , si fuera cierto podrian salir. LLaman a los rusos , va la cruz roja y los civiles salen. No se sostiene, ni para los convencidos de que los rusos son el diablo.


----------



## Teuro (23 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> te inventas todo lo que dices sin ninguna vergüenza
> 
> los verdaderos responsables del nazismo, los oligarcas que promocionaron a Hitler y su infecta pandilla despuies de sacarlo de la carcel, esos se fueron de rositas
> 
> ...



Supongo que ves nazis como quien ve fantasmas por todos lados. A ver, a Alemania se le ha perdonado todo, es "libre", no como Austria que está obligada a ser neutral. No hay rencor en los países invadidos por Alemania en la IIGM como si lo hay todavía en China por Japón. Los oficiales nazis fueron depurados, si bien es cierto que los empresarios que se beneficiaron del régimen salieron de rositas, también algún que otro científico de prácticas éticas más que cuestionables fue fichado por EEUU y la URSS. Ves el nazismo en el ojo de la RFA y no lo ves la viga que hay en el nazismo Ruso, el que usa "eufemismos" engañabobos de "operación especial" cuadno es una anexión, al estilo nazi, no vista en Europa desde los años 40 del siglo pasado.


----------



## Sinjar (23 Abr 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> 1986 .12k madrileños animando a la URSS de basket como locos. Que tiempos
> 
> 12 mil madrilenos en directo y millones de españoles por tv



Yugoslavia nunca se subyugo a la URSS. Eso lo hace grandes. ¿Porque motivo se animaba a la URSS en ese partido?


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Sobre los biolaboratorios, Metabiota y Hunter Biden en _La Tribuna del País Vasco. _El titular debería ser tal vez más comedido. Se trata de laboratorios, sí, pero falta contenido para determinar que se trata de laboratorios de armamento biológico, por mucha pinta que tenga la cosa de que pueda ser así_._
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Claro Claro, seguro que son de L'Oreal, te pasas el dia poniendo links de los laboratorios de la muerte ¿y ahora nos vienes con esas? un poco tarde ¿no?


----------



## Teuro (23 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Todas las grandes familias de Alemania han sido bien nazis, al final siempre hay que elegir un chivo expiatorio y suelen ser asalariados de los que mandan, funcionarios, militares, etc



Y todas las grandes familias catalanas independentistas (y las que no lo son) de hoy día fueron fránquistas hasta el tuétano. No hubieran medrado durante el franquismo si no lo hubieran sido.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (23 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Yugoslavia nunca se subyugo a la URSS. Eso lo hace grandes. ¿Porque motivo se animaba a la URSS en ese partido?



POR EL ODIO A PETROVIC Y A LA CIBONA DE ZAGREB QUE HABIA EN ESPAÑA.


----------



## Azote87 (23 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Si la ONU sirviera para algo habría soluciones, pero lamentablemente la ONU no sirve para absolutamente nada. En el momento que se dio derecho de veto a 5 países ese engendro no sirve absolutamente para nada. Pones el ejemplo sel Sáhara. ¿Cómo es posible que en más de 45 años no haya la ONU impuesto ninguna solución?, y eso que es un "conflicto regional" muy secundario. La ONU es absolutamente inoperante.



La onu si sirve , para hacer ricos a políticos cuando ya no saben en sus países ni dónde meterlos a parte de otras cosas más atroces


----------



## frangelico (23 Abr 2022)

Azote87 dijo:


> La onu si sirve , para hacer ricos a políticos cuando ya no saben en sus países ni dónde meterlos a parte de otras cosas más atroces



Es que la ONU entre otras cosas carece de mecanismos representativos. Esos cinco con derecho de veto apestan, y una asamblea con voto por país también. Se podría hacer una asamblea con voto ponderado por población, en ese caso Kosovo NO sería un estado y Palestina sí. Luego los otros contenciosos iríamos viendo. Pero eso sospecho que alguien no lo va a aceptar.


----------



## Teuro (23 Abr 2022)

Azote87 dijo:


> La onu si sirve , para hacer ricos a políticos cuando ya no saben en sus países ni dónde meterlos a parte de otras cosas más atroces



Aviso, no abrir.



Spoiler


----------



## crocodile (23 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Like Forocoches, me gusta, que sepan lo que es sentirse censurado e ignorado.



Dejad a los follayankees que se pajeen entre ellos viendo los crímenes ukronazis, son psicópatas .


----------



## Teuro (23 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es que la ONU entre otras cosas carece de mecanismos representativos. Esos cinco con derecho de veto apestan, y una asamblea con voto por país también. Se podría hacer una asamblea con voto ponderado por población, en ese caso Kosovo NO sería un estado y Palestina sí. Luego los otros contenciosos iríamos viendo. Pero eso sospecho que alguien no lo va a aceptar.



Los cinco vetantes no van a aceptar jamás perder esa herramienta. Respecto a la asamblea general la que decida incluso con voto ponderado, pues terminaría como la de la FIFA o el COI, corrumpción, compra de votos y demás cosas típicamente humanas. Suponque en el fondo es que somos así, son nuestas costumbres y hay que respetarlas y aceptarlas.


----------



## frangelico (23 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Y todas las grandes familias catalanas independentistas (y las que no lo son) de hoy día fueron fránquistas hasta el tuétano. No hubieran medrado durante el franquismo si no lo hubieran sido.



Cierto, y ocurre lo mismo con ellos que con los nazis. Todos esos que vociferan que hay que vengarse de lo ocurrido en 1939 siempre se saltan la necesaria purga de las familias burguesas, que en el caso catalán son absolutamente todas,si hasta hablaban castellano a sus hijos en casa. Es decir, solo hay que vengarse de los asalariados y nunca de los amos.


----------



## Sinjar (23 Abr 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> POR EL ODIO A PETROVIC Y A LA CIBONA DE ZAGREB QUE HABIA EN ESPAÑA.



Y jugó luego en el Madrid..


----------



## crocodile (23 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ursula es hija de un nazi y una americana. Este por la edad, parecida a la de ella, seguro que es mas bien hijo de otro, en las SS solo había gente emuy joven, prácticamente todos, incluso los de arriba con pocas excepciones, nacidos entre 1900 y 1925, y él es un señor ya en edad de jubilación, será el hijo menor de algún nazi, también puede ser nieto de otro más mayor (que sería un tipo importante entonces ), eso sí, pero entonces será hijo y nieto.



Pues a la Von der pollas se ve que su papi le ha inculcado bien la ideología nazi, tiene un odio a Rusia brutal, se ve que no les ha perdonado aún que los derrotaran en 1945


----------



## Decipher (23 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Al final vas a hacer que me caiga bien el Zelensky.


----------



## Tierra Azul (23 Abr 2022)

Analista indica que crímenes de Bucha fueron perpetrados por ucranianos


Un analista internacional norteamericano indicó que los civiles de Bucha fueron matados por ucranianos. Se trata de Scott Ritter, exinspector de la ONU en Irak




www.grupormultimedio.com





@rejon cabronazo esto va por ti, desinformador a sueldo


----------



## frangelico (23 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Los cinco vetantes no van a aceptar jamás perder esa herramienta. Respecto a la asamblea general la que decida incluso con voto ponderado, pues terminaría como la de la FIFA o el COI, corrumpción, compra de votos y demás cosas típicamente humanas. Suponque en el fondo es que somos así, son nuestas costumbres y hay que respetarlas y aceptarlas.



Pues como la diplomacia moderna, al final se compra uno a los políticos de un país y lo tiene obediente durante bastante tiempo . Ese problema ya está ahí ahora mismo. Pero no es lo mismo que Marruecos soborne a Antonio para que la potencia colonial se pronuncie para regalarle el territorio,a que lo haga una asamblea donde vota todo el mundo y la suma de India y China es el 33%


----------



## JoséBatallas (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (24 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> ni vendiendo tus órganos te alcanza



En chaturbate se encuentran de la misma calidac a mejores precios, eso sí, luego no se puede presumir igual en el club de regatas.


----------



## frangelico (24 Abr 2022)

Yo creo que el problema principal para Europa en las próximas décadas estará en África. Ahí habrá crisis malthusianas brutales y con un poco de mala suerte este año tenemos un anticipo. Marruecos está a dos mala cosechas de convertirse en republica islámica quiéralo Washington o no. Al final necesitamos atrincherarnos y tener ciertos medios de proyección por si hay que intevrenir en alguna salvaje guerra de las que habrá por ahí. Nos puede salvar que los chinos lo contengan, pero quizá ni ellos sean tan poderosos o no les interese en su momento.


----------



## JoséBatallas (24 Abr 2022)

Vehículos especiales para el Mad Max venidero


----------



## magufone (24 Abr 2022)

Es que Zelendi ni le menciona...


----------



## JoséBatallas (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (24 Abr 2022)

Su puta madre, hay familias que viven un año entero con eso. Sin contar con los portes, que en eso seguro que va el doble del precio del juguete.








Barrett Model M107A1 Price New $12000, Price Used (See Below)


Click Here To See The Comments Description: From The Manufacturer/Wikipedia/People Smarter Than Us: It may be related to the Model 82A1®/M107®, but the M107A1 is far from a simple evolution. Driven by the demands of combat, every component was re-engineered to be lighter yet stronger. The...




guncarrier.com


----------



## Sinjar (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (24 Abr 2022)

Reutov (Región de Moscú)









Dibujo de un artista chino de la valiente abuela y su bandera de la URSS pisoteada por soldados de Kiev. En la ilustración es acompada de una mujer soldado soviética y la estatua de la Madre Patria que conmemora la batalla de Stalingrado.


----------



## JoséBatallas (24 Abr 2022)

Looks like a Degtyaryov Plant A-545 rifle with a Valday 1P87 optic used by Russian VDV spetsnaz in Ukraine.


----------



## Minsky Moment (24 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Desde luego que ver a los niños en Azovstal hace que uno reconsidere su posición, el otro día era partidario de bombardear con lo más fuerte que tengan los rusos (excluyendo la bomba nuclear) esa planta, ahora tras ver a los niños ya no tendría valor. Me pregunto si Putin ha decidido parar el asalto por esa misma razón.



Pues claro, ya lo dijimos por aquí el otro día.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (24 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Este escenario futuro, una "Ucrania occidental" sumamente pobre e inestable, bajo protectorado económico de la UE, y de rebote, un papel de la UE obligada a seguir siendo beligerante no combatiente contra Rusia (y perder todos los vínculos económicos con su energía y materias primas baratas y abundantes), es lo que aterra a la UE. Y explica en buena manera la política de armar mucho y continuadamente a Ucrania.
> 
> "Ucrania occidental" neutralizada y empobrecida, a cargo de los europeos UE, es un escenario político sumamente aceptable para Rusia.
> La UE desde un principio ha estado maniobrando para que eso nunca sea posible.
> ...



Ese sería un análisis válido, si la UE fuera un ente con autonomía en temas geopolíticos. Pero no lo es. Es una región satélite del verdadero imperio que forma el mundo anglosajón. 
Se siguen entregando armas por decisión de EEUU, con el único fin de dañar a Rusia lo máximo posible. Ucrania no tiene opción de Victoria, están muriendo por el interés de EEUU. Por eso se miente tan brutalmente en los medios occidentales, hay que vender que Ucrania tiene opciones, que Rusia es un chiste.
La UE Está condenada. EEUU gana triplemente. Aísla a Rusia,destruye a Europa como competidor industrial y se sitúa como exportador obligado de materias primas al precio casi que quiera.
Pagaremos las armas estadounidenses enviadas, más las propias, más la reconstrucción de lo que dejen como Ucrania.
Si España fuera un país soberano y bien dirigido, sería el momento para salir de la UE-otan y declaranos neutrales.


----------



## JoséBatallas (24 Abr 2022)

Rosgvardia Spetsnaz in Kherson Oblast with a PK-1 optic.


----------



## Hal8995 (24 Abr 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> En alemán hay una palabra „scheinheilig“ que es perfecta para los personajes como tú.
> 
> Yo no veo con buenos ojos que aten a arboles a personas, pero me provoca risión que putincels que se pajean con una agresión ilegal y violenta que lleva causadas muchas muertes de ucranianos y orcos se dediquen una y otra vez a poner el grito en el cielo porque se aten a árboles con cinta de embalar a colaboradores o lo que sean.
> 
> ...



La ag


Al-paquia dijo:


> En alemán hay una palabra „scheinheilig“ que es perfecta para los personajes como tú.
> 
> Yo no veo con buenos ojos que aten a arboles a personas, pero me provoca risión que putincels que se pajean con una agresión ilegal y violenta que lleva causadas muchas muertes de ucranianos y orcos se dediquen una y otra vez a poner el grito en el cielo porque se aten a árboles con cinta de embalar a colaboradores o lo que sean.
> 
> ...



1. Ni me voy a molestar en traducir la palabrita ...ya que tu opinión de mí me importa lo más mínimo.

2. Te aconsejo que si no ves bien que aten a personas indefensas no hagas burla. Ni sabes si esas personas son solo atadas o terminan asesinadas que es lo que nos tememos casi todos. Hacer burla de alguien indefenso te repito que te define muy bien.
En ningún contexto, ni en una guerra civil esto es admisible y más en ciudades seguras y con un sistema judicial.

3. Esa gente...Donetsk , Lugansk , Crimea votaron más del 70% a favor de la independencia de Ucrania en los 90.Nadie estaba en contra. Piénsate muy bien que cojones han hecho los ultranacionalistas , lo sabes, para conseguir que los habitantes de allí no quieran ni en pintura ser ucranianos. Acosos, torturas tras detenciones, proliferación de grupos nazis. Piensa por que se han ido de las regiones de Dnipro, Jarkov y Donetsk y Lugansk ( en las zonas controladas por Ucrania ). Así que para agresión externa( para otros interna ) la de Ucrania desde el 2014, bombardeando ( que son los ucranianos los que sí lo hacen ) a la población civil de ciudades alejadas del frente.

4. Rusia ha reconocido las repúblicas y ha firmado acuerdos de defensa mutua. Así que Rusia cumple con lo que firma. Desde luego NADA de esto se hubiera producido si Ucrania en vez de asesinar civiles ( compatriotas) hubiera cumplido lo que firmó que son los tratados de Minsk 1 y 2.Tan culpables como Ucrania son Alemania , Francia que también firmaron y tampoco han exigido su cumplimiento. Si hubiera cumplido ahora D y L serían autonomías de Ucrania y con BUENA voluntad y respetando los derechos de todos los ciudadanos se habría puesto a Rusia en evidencia relativa con Crimea. Pero nunca hubo buena voluntad sino todo lo contrario. Ya se lo decían los de Azov al posicionarse en los hospitales con la gente dentro..." sois ganado " , así les consideran.

5. Si a tí te da pudor a mí me da fatiga el contestarte lo obvio.

El único que disfruta en esta guerra es USA y casi tanto como ellos los tontolhaba de UK y Polonia que con tal de intentar desgastar a Rusia no les importa ver que Ucrania se va a la mierda. Desde luego lo que mejor le podría pasar a la población de Ucrania es integrarse por zonas en Rusia, Hungría, Rumanía y Polonia ( y que disfruten los polacos de los nazis en su patria ).

En fín, que yo puedo asumir argumentos contrarios pero si son burlas tipo Figaro o *_* mejor vete al hilo de Chusky.

Ala no te entretengo más para que no te pierdas al Ferreras.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Malevich (24 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Yugoslavia nunca se subyugo a la URSS. Eso lo hace grandes. ¿Porque motivo se animaba a la URSS en ese partido?



Probablemente por animadversión a Petrovic.
Hay un documental sobre la amistad Divac Petrovic y cómo se fue al traste por el lío de Yugoslavia.


----------



## JoséBatallas (24 Abr 2022)

Spetsnaz.


























Recordaros el hilo de las fotos para tenerlas juntitas y bien a mano. Aquí pongo solo una parte.





__





Las MEJORES fotografías de la Guerra de Ucrania [Recopilatorio PRORRUSO] Tierra quemada, lo demás es tierra conquistada. [OTAN NO, bases fuera]


Como en el principal hay mucha paja he decidido recopilar algunas de las mejores fotografías que se han visto por el hilo. Cualquier otra aportación es bienvenida. Solo imágenes por favor, y cualquier comentario o debate amigable entorno a las fotografías. Para colgar información, videos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Malevich (24 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Cierto, y ocurre lo mismo con ellos que con los nazis. Todos esos que vociferan que hay que vengarse de lo ocurrido en 1939 siempre se saltan la necesaria purga de las familias burguesas, que en el caso catalán son absolutamente todas,si hasta hablaban castellano a sus hijos en casa. Es decir, solo hay que vengarse de los asalariados y nunca de los amos.



El padre de Pujol era pronazi declarado y acogió nazis huidos al terminar la guerra en Europa.
Por no hablar de Estat Català y Dencás, fascistas hasta la médula.


----------



## Al-paquia (24 Abr 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> La ag
> 
> 
> 1. Ni me voy a molestar en traducir la palabrita ...ya que tu opinión de mí me importa lo más mínimo.
> ...



Para no importarte mi opinión has cagado un tocho bien gordo el cual no me voy a molestar en leer. Te recuerdo que son los gobernantes rusos los que han decidido invadir ucrania y causar decenas de miles de muertes hasta ahora. Las justificaciones estan al nivel de las usadas para invadir iraq y hay que ser muy tontico para repetirlas. Enfin, a lo mejor tu mami es rusa y está en juego tu débil sentido de identidad, pero no por ello los asesinatos constantes se hacen mejores. Que la propaganda rusa tenga que recurrir a mensajes cargados de patetismo sobre lo de los envueltos en plastico dice mucho de la legitimidad de la _desnazificacion_.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (24 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Claro Claro, seguro que son de L'Oreal, te pasas el dia poniendo links de los laboratorios de la muerte ¿y ahora nos vienes con esas? un poco tarde ¿no?




¿Perdón?


----------



## Nicors (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Minsky Moment (24 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Goder, entre la pantalla de jran hermano y el robocop con ruedas parece que estuviéramos en una distopía de Ray Bradbury.


----------



## Abstenuto (24 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Supongo que ves nazis como quien ve fantasmas por todos lados. A ver, a Alemania se le ha perdonado todo, es "libre", no como Austria que está obligada a ser neutral. No hay rencor en los países invadidos por Alemania en la IIGM como si lo hay todavía en China por Japón. Los oficiales nazis fueron depurados, si bien es cierto que los empresarios que se beneficiaron del régimen salieron de rositas, también algún que otro científico de prácticas éticas más que cuestionables fue fichado por EEUU y la URSS. Ves el nazismo en el ojo de la RFA y no lo ves la viga que hay en el nazismo Ruso, el que usa "eufemismos" engañabobos de "operación especial" cuadno es una anexión, al estilo nazi, no vista en Europa desde los años 40 del siglo pasado.



La realidad es que el nazismo en Alemania y en Rusia (exceptuando al Grupo Wagner, que tiene la misma importancia y función que Blackwater/Xe/Academi en EEUU) es algo completamente residual

Ucrania es otra cosa


----------



## No al NOM (24 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>


----------



## JoséBatallas (24 Abr 2022)

El puto amo


----------



## Seronoser (24 Abr 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Ese sería un análisis válido, si la UE fuera un ente con autonomía en temas geopolíticos. Pero no lo es. Es una región satélite del verdadero imperio que forma el mundo anglosajón.
> Se siguen entregando armas por decisión de EEUU, con el único fin de dañar a Rusia lo máximo posible. Ucrania no tiene opción de Victoria, están muriendo por el interés de EEUU. Por eso se miente tan brutalmente en los medios occidentales, hay que vender que Ucrania tiene opciones, que Rusia es un chiste.
> La UE Está condenada. EEUU gana triplemente. Aísla a Rusia,destruye a Europa como competidor industrial y se sitúa como exportador obligado de materias primas al precio casi que quiera.
> Pagaremos las armas estadounidenses enviadas, más las propias, más la reconstrucción de lo que dejen como Ucrania.
> Si España fuera un país soberano y bien dirigido, sería el momento para salir de la UE-otan y declaranos neutrales.



Qué manía tenéis con lo de "aisla a Rusia" 
Que los aislados sois los europeos y americanos  

Pero no lo estáis viendo todavía?...


----------



## Roedr (24 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Continuan las celebraciones por la liberación de Mariupol
> 
> Parte 1 y 2



Los chechenos son la sensación de la invasión.


----------



## Martok (24 Abr 2022)

UE : Se insta a los ciudadanos a apagar la calefacción, cambiar de bicicleta o reducir la velocidad de los coches y cambiar al teletrabajo

Gran Bretaña : Se alentó a los residentes a ducharse con menos frecuencia, usar mantas eléctricas en lugar de calentar sus hogares, con 50.000 de estas mantas distribuidas gratuitamente a los pobres.

Alemania : se aconsejó a la gente lavarse menos para no depender del gas ruso, y tampoco usar jabón para acumular bacterias que eliminan la suciedad del cuerpo

Francia : propone introducir cupones de alimentos, reducir la temperatura en las baterías de las casas, ahorrar en aire acondicionado e iluminación

talia : impone restricciones de temperatura: en invierno no debe ser superior a 19°C, y en verano no inferior a 25°C cuando se utiliza aire acondicionado

Irlanda : se les dijo a las personas que cambiaran a andar en bicicleta o caminar en lugar de usar un automóvil, y si conducir es inevitable, que reduzcan la velocidad con menos frecuencia para ahorrar gasolina, y también que no lleven cosas pesadas y que no enciendan el aire acondicionado.

Lituania : invitó a los ciudadanos a hervir menos agua, bajar la temperatura de sus casas a 16 °C cuando usen la calefacción, escuchar música en voz más baja

Estonia : aconsejó a los residentes que lavaran la ropa por la noche _y aislaran sus_ casas _debido a la subida de los precios de la energía

Al mismo tiempo, los ahorros de los europeos ya han disminuido en € 70 mil millones debido al aumento del gasto ”, y también informó las conclusiones del Financial Times (Gran Bretaña) de que las sanciones contra Rusia amenazan con provocar una crisis económica mundial, lo que creará riesgos políticos significativos para el liderazgo de los países occidentales, así como también puede desestabilizar y dividir a los países de Occidente_


----------



## JoséBatallas (24 Abr 2022)

Russian Mi-8AMTSh, Mi-24V, and Mi-35M helicopters in Ukraine.


----------



## Seronoser (24 Abr 2022)

Por cierto, solo he visto la prórroga y la final de Copa, pero no he visto una sola banderita de Ucrania, ni no a la guerra ni nada de nada.
Esto se está acabando...


----------



## SPQR (24 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Brzezinski, el cerebro geopolítico de Obama
> 
> 
> Periodismo en Andaluz, Libre e Independiente
> ...



Ya profetizó lo que vivimos gracias a la hipervigilancia y llevar todos un spyphone en el bolsillo.



> En el citado libro Between two Ages (1971), aboga además por el control de la población por una élite mediante la “manipulación cibernética” al afirmar: “La era tecnotrónica involucra la aparición gradual de una sociedad más controlada y dominada por una élite sin las restricciones de los valores tradicionales, por lo que pronto será posible asegurar la vigilancia casi continua sobre cada ciudadano y mantener al día los expedientes completos que contienen incluso la información más personal sobre el ciudadano, archivos que estarán sujetos a la recuperación instantánea de las autoridades”, lo que anunciaría ya la posterior implementación del programa PRISM.



Es tot part d’un plà...



> Así, Brzezinski estaría enfrentado con los lobbys neocon republicano y judío de EEUU y con su habitual mordacidad habría desacreditado la miopía geoestratégica de ambos grupos de presión al afirmar que “están tan obsesionados con Israel, el Golfo Pérsico, Irak e Irán que han perdido de vista el cuadro global: la verdadera potencia en el mundo es Rusia y China, los únicos países con una verdadera capacidad de resistir a Estados Unidos e Inglaterra y sobre los cuales tendrían que fijar su atención”.


----------



## Malevich (24 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Por cierto, solo he visto la prórroga y la final de Copa, pero no he visto una sola banderita de Ucrania, ni no a la guerra ni nada de nada.
> Esto se está acabando...



Cierto.
Curioso. O no.
Zozulya jugó en el Betis y es raro que los ultrillas no hayan sacado nada.


----------



## Julc (24 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Por cierto, solo he visto la prórroga y la final de Copa, pero no he visto una sola banderita de Ucrania, ni no a la guerra ni nada de nada.
> Esto se está acabando...



Los ucros como los catalufos, despiertan simpatías allá donde van.


----------



## Sinjar (24 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Por cierto, solo he visto la prórroga y la final de Copa, pero no he visto una sola banderita de Ucrania, ni no a la guerra ni nada de nada.
> Esto se está acabando...



Hemos tenido a Mario Vaquerizo en el espectáculo previo. No se que es peor.


----------



## Sinjar (24 Abr 2022)

Martok dijo:


> UE : Se insta a los ciudadanos a apagar la calefacción, cambiar de bicicleta o reducir la velocidad de los coches y cambiar al teletrabajo
> 
> Gran Bretaña : Se alentó a los residentes a ducharse con menos frecuencia, usar mantas eléctricas en lugar de calentar sus hogares, con 50.000 de estas mantas distribuidas gratuitamente a los pobres.
> 
> ...



La risión del mundo.


----------



## ZARGON (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Abstenuto (24 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


>



Es chopeo pero me ha hecho gracia


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (24 Abr 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


>



Gracias por la información. Cuál es el objetivo de ese tipo de túneles? Bunker o hay algo más?


----------



## Don Meliton (24 Abr 2022)

Y al final los que deciden son cuatro gerifaltes del Estado Profundo sacados del baul de la guerra fria y firmes creyentes en el excepcionalismo americano. 

Lo raro es que con estos mimbres sus lacayos europeos no les planten cara, de Canada, RU, Australia y Nueva Zelanda no hablamos, estos forman parte de los EEUU extendidos y saben que su prosperidad se basa en poner el culo a Washigton


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (24 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Es chopeo pero me ha hecho gracia



Como dirían los italianos: si non e vero e ben trovato....


----------



## Nico (24 Abr 2022)

¿Qué "capturing" si tiene logo ucraniano?


----------



## Disidentpeasant (24 Abr 2022)

Sin duda. Pero no va a pasar. No sé cómo funciona, pero los anglos tienen el control absoluto de las élites políticas y medios de comunicación de toda Europa. Pagaremos aunque el euro acabe con la hiperinflación de Zimbabwe. No lo dudes.


----------



## JoséBatallas (24 Abr 2022)

el regreso a casa


----------



## JoséBatallas (24 Abr 2022)

Tareas comunitarias


----------



## JoséBatallas (24 Abr 2022)

The 24th separate brigade of special forces of #RussianSoldiers received letters from the guys from the 216th school in Novosibirsk.


----------



## clapham5 (24 Abr 2022)

Probablemente no tenga NADA que ver y sea solo una " coincidencia " . NAH ...los accidentes ocurren
La culpa es de un tal Heisenberg que planteo el asunto en el Principio de Incertidumbre que lleva su nombre y que viene a decir algo asi como que no se puede predecir con exactittud el movimiento de una particula , por tanto si tu dices que SI , y la particula dice que NO , la hemos liao
El caso es que DOS docenas de " sospechosos " incendios han sacudido India y China , paises amigos de Rusia ...
Sorry , queria decir EE UU y Canada , paises hostiles a Rusia
La primers explosion " sospechosa " ocurrio el LUNES 17 de enero ( ya van 24 ) TODAS en plantas procesadoras de alimentos . HUMMM
Le hunden el Moskva a Rusia el 13 de Abril y el 17 empieza el INCENDICIDIO ....NAH , casualidad
Por cierto ...el clapham ha pedido a su contacto armenia que le envie la lista de los objetivos " forestales " de Europa que esta elaborando el Ministerio de Desforestacion Ruso . De momento lo unico que sabe el clapham es que 1 tanque = 100 Ha quemadas





__





FBI Warns of Targeted Cyber Attacks On Food Plants After Mysterious Rash Of Fires | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## al loro (24 Abr 2022)

Respecto a la acería:









Odesa sufre el peor ataque de una Rusia frenada en el Donbass


Odesa sufrió ayer el peor ataque de la guerra, justo un día después de que un general ruso anunciara que el objetivo militar de Moscú es ocupar el Donbass y todo el




www.lavanguardia.com






*Monumento de la industria soviética y un gigante en su género, es razonable que Putin prefiera conservarla*

La acería Azovstal, abocada al mar de Azov –hoy bajo control ruso–, se extiende en 11 kilómetros cuadrados; es una pequeña ciudad, con su ferrocarril propio y unos 24 kilómetros de túneles de servicio. El combate urbano se podría convertir aquí en una pesadilla para las tropas rusas, por lo que Putin optó por no arriesgarlas en esas “catacumbas”. Francotiradores, minas y bombas trampa habrían supuesto una sangría y un dispendio de fuerzas más necesarias en el frente del Donbass. Al mismo tiempo, la batalla habría engrandecido el símbolo de la resistencia ucraniana, siempre y cuando hubieran tenido suficientes víveres y municiones sus protagonistas, los infantes de marina y la famosa brigada Azov. Caracterizada por sus elementos neonazis (de los que se dice que hoy no son mayoría), para los rusos habría resultado enojoso bregar con ellos durante más tiempo, en una especie de Stalingrado a la inversa, cuando precisamente la propaganda de Moscú se basa en una_ desnazificación _de Ucrania.

Pero además del coste militar y propagandístico hay que considerar la conveniencia de no arrasar Azovstal.

Hace un mes, miembros del Parlamento ucraniano daban la inmensa factoría por “prácticamente destruida”. Esa apreciación, por lo que se ha podido ver en imágenes tomadas por satélite, parece exagerada. Su director general, Enver Tskitishvili, dijo que “reconstruiremos y resucitaremos la empresa”. La posibilidad de que Putin prefiera aprovechar la planta en vez de reducirla a escombros es muy razonable.

*La acería Azovstal es una pequeña ciudad, con su ferrocarril propio y 24 kilómetros de túneles de servicio*

Por algo Azovstal no solo es una de las mayores factorías de hierro y acero de Europa sino también un auténtico monumento de la industrial soviética, solo comparable al complejo de Magnitagorsk, en los Urales. Fundada en 1930, solo dejó de funcionar con la invasión nazi y a partir de 1943 fue reconstruida. Desde entonces no se apagaron nunca sus hornos, que producen tubos para gasoductos y oleoductos, rieles ferroviarios y planchas para la construcción de barcos, entre otros productos; hierro y acero de calidad a razón de 5,7 y 6,2 millones de toneladas anuales, respectivamente.

Con más de diez mil empleados, Azovstal *pertenece al grupo Metinvest, cuyo accionista principal es Rinat Ajmétov*, el hombre más rico de Ucrania. Metinvest posee otras nueve factorías de hierro y acero que siguen funcionando en plena guerra, una de ellas en Kryvyi Rih, la ciudad natal del presidente Zelenski. Según Metinvesyt, no obstante, la tercera parte de la producción metalúrgica del país ha quedado afectada.* En cuanto a Ajmétov, dueño del club de fútbol Shajtar Donetsk (él mismo es originario de esta ciudad del Donbass) y enfrentado a Zelenski como otros oligarcas*, dijo al inicio del ataque a Mariúpol que Azovstal no trabajaría para los rusos y lo ha reiterado hace unos días, afirmando además que financiará la reconstrucción de la ciudad. Habrá que verlo...


----------



## JoséBatallas (24 Abr 2022)

Impresionante video. Sed pacientes. Final con sorpresa.




El protagonista:















Cristo ha resucitado y Rusia vencerá! ¡No hay muerte!


----------



## amcxxl (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (24 Abr 2022)

Atentos al cuadro del Lobo de Wall Street

_Russian special forces officers found an abandoned call center of telephone scammers in Berdyansk. The criminals called the Russians under the guise of security officers of various banks and swindled money. _


----------



## ZARGON (24 Abr 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Gracias por la información. Cuál es el objetivo de ese tipo de túneles? Bunker o hay algo más?



Esos tuneles los usaban los terroristas de ISIS. Surgian como ratas por toda la ciudad.
Los usaron en muchas otras ciudades.


----------



## Simo Hayha (24 Abr 2022)

Un ejército de subnormales, y luego nos sorprendemos de que lleven 20.000 muertos. Debería sorprendernos que acierten a ponerse los pantalones por los pies.


----------



## Simo Hayha (24 Abr 2022)

Valeriya y su hija de 3 meses muertas hoy en el ataque cochinorruso a Odessa.

Tiene que morir mucho cochinorruso para pagar por todos los crímenes que están cometiendo en Ucrania.


----------



## Simo Hayha (24 Abr 2022)

Esto es lo que han mandado los alemanes hasta la fecha a Ucrania. A partir de ahora mandarán también armamento pesado, pues ha sido aprobado recientemente por el parlamento.


Weapons:

3000 Panzerfaust 3 AT

5300 Matador AT (ukraine ordered, german company delivered)

500 Stinger AA

500 Strela-2m AA (after checking 2700 in depot)

15 Bunkerbreaker with 50 Rockets (Bunkerfäuste)

2000 anti tank mines

100.000 handgranades

100 MG3

5300 explosives

16.000.000 rounds of rifle amunition

Support equipment:

4 amored transport vehicles

1300 protective vests

16 nightvision equipment

23.000 helmets


----------



## raptors (24 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Misil Iskander ruso
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Entrará por aire o por tierra...??* con eso de que rusia tiene cerrado el espacio aéreo...


----------



## Homero+10 (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## raptors (24 Abr 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Gracias por la información. Cuál es el objetivo de ese tipo de túneles? Bunker o hay algo más?



*huir o salir por el otro lado* y contraatacar a las fuerzas sirias.....


----------



## JoséBatallas (24 Abr 2022)

El rambo ruso pero real.

_Anatoly Lebed, Spetsnaz soldier from the 45th Detached Reconnaissance Brigade (VDV) in Afghanistan during the Soviet-Afghan conflict _


----------



## JoséBatallas (24 Abr 2022)

Russian Submarine - Veliky Novgorod of the Black Sea Fleet, Loading up what looks to be missiles in Sevastopol. 16/3/22


----------



## JoséBatallas (24 Abr 2022)

Cena de batalla


----------



## ferrys (24 Abr 2022)

Acojonante.


----------



## No al NOM (24 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Impresionante video. Sed pacientes. Final con sorpresa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que puta pasada, medio edificio derribado. Joder ya te digo si vale esperar al final


----------



## crocodile (24 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Entrará por aire o por tierra...??* con eso de que rusia tiene cerrado el espacio aéreo...



No he visto una guerra en donde todos los dirigentes de uno de los bandos se paseen tan tranquilos por la capital del país en guerra, que c. Hacen los rusos ?

Da la sensación que los dirigentes de Satán no se toman en serio a Rusia y le han tomado la medida.

Patético.


----------



## ferrys (24 Abr 2022)

Los ucros descojonan Odessa ellos mismos.


----------



## Nefersen (24 Abr 2022)

Da la impresión de que la presencia de Pedro Sánchez en Kiev ha hecho que Putin se piense mejor las cosas, y ha decidido retirarse.


----------



## crocodile (24 Abr 2022)

Los anglos ya dicen que enviaran tanques challenger 2 a las putitas polacas para que estas manden sus t-72 a Ukronazistan.


----------



## crocodile (24 Abr 2022)

Polonia es el bide donde los yankees se limpian el culo, vaya país más vasallo del imperio.


----------



## Magick (24 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Un enfrentamiento OTAN Rusia directo, jamás sería convencional




Del mismo modo que los usanos han metido a Rusia, aún no queriendo, en el fregado ucraniano, si lo que pretenden es que Europa entre en guerra contra Rusia al final lo conseguirán. Aquí no vale el dicho de que dos no se pelean si uno no quiere, si uno busca movida por todos los medios al final la tendrá, por la sencilla razón de que en prácticamente en toda Europa, menos contadisimas excepciones, todos y cada uno de los gobiernos que la forman estan infiltrados hasta el tuétano y haran lo que los amos les ordenen.
Usanos y rusos se han enfrentado en multitud de teatros desde la WWII, vale, a traves de proxys, pero no han tenido que llegar a las nucleares. Si la guerra por ahora no se traslada al interno de sus respectivas fronteras no veo porqué sea inevitable que las deban utilizar, mas tarde a saber, estas cosas se sabe como inician pero no como pueden escalar.
Han abierto la caja de Pandora y quedan aún muchos actores por entrar en escena, me temo que esto es solo el inicio.
Llevan décadas provocando, Yugoslavia, Libia, Cáucaso, Siria, Kazajistán, Bielorrusia, Ucrania..., ya no quedan peones y los usanos se han quedado sin tiempo de maniobra, para ellos o reaccionan ahora o desaparecen.
Creo que estamos solo al inicio del acto final que decidirá el mundo que esta por llegar, y estoy seguro que no se parecerá
en nada al que vivimos ahora.


----------



## crocodile (24 Abr 2022)

Anglos abren de nuevo su embajada en Kiev.

Lo dicho , los satánicos ven que Rusia se deja pisotear y lo aprovechan.


----------



## MiguelLacano (24 Abr 2022)

Estamos asistiendo a un fracaso militar histórico. Una potencia que es incapaz de avanzar y se pliega a una guerra de posiciones. Los ucros recibiendo una ayuda de material y de información masiva. Los lideres uropedos de paseo en Kiev con alfombra. Se anuncia incluso ya la visita del legado imperial, símbolo de que todo está atado. Y una Rusia que cada día tiene menos capacidad para ni siquiera poder golpear las infraestruras militares del enemigo. Ya ha perdido cualquier oportunidad de dominar el aire, los ucros pueden bajar ya cualquier cosa que vuele a nivel táctico. Solo quedan los misiles, que se usan con una parsimonia y contención desesperante. La industria ucro, continua con muy leves pérdidas. Trenes y puentes y carreteras, sin problemas. Energía, como si no hubiera guerra. No me extraña que el canalla de Borrel dijera que está guerra de ganará en el campo de batalla... increíble, pero este sin vergüenza va a llevar razón.


----------



## Simo Hayha (24 Abr 2022)

Embajada cochinorrusa en Viena


----------



## Magick (24 Abr 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA:

Sin hacerlo público, Eslovaquia ha empezado a transferir tanques T-72 a Ucrania.

Dos de ellos fueron vistos hoy en la región de Lugansk, dirigiéndose a las líneas del frente.


----------



## Magick (24 Abr 2022)

El ejército de Pakistán ha sido puesto en alerta máxima después de que el ministro de Defensa de la India Rajnath Singh amenazara con cruzar la línea de control (LOC) debido a los continuos ataques de la resistencia de Cachemira contra las fuerzas de ocupación en Jammu y Baramula. Hasta ahora han muerto 15 soldados indios.


----------



## pepetemete (24 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> La dirección de inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania ha señalado que han matado a dos generales rusos cerca de Jerson y un tercero estaría en estado crítico.



Os reproducís como setas. Se os identifica rápidamente , traéis información para borregos.
Hasta nunca


----------



## Simo Hayha (24 Abr 2022)

Por qué tenemos siquiera que permitir que existan embajadas rusas en occidente, si no son más que un instrumento de expansión de su cultura satánica??


----------



## Octubrista (24 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los anglos ya dicen que enviaran tanques challenger 2 a las putitas polacas para que estas manden sus t-72 a Ukronazistan.



El negocio de la guerra, que se endeude Polonia por generaciones, Ucrania, y todos los demás, de eso se trata.


----------



## Guanotopía (24 Abr 2022)

Thread by @unaiwind on Thread Reader App


@unaiwind: Ayer en el programa Al Rojo Vivo hicieron esto, mintieron diciendo que esto ocurrió en Járkov. Fue un ataque el 20 de Abril del ejército ucraniano sobre la ciudad de Shakhtyorsk (DPR). Ayer me puse en...…




threadreaderapp.com





Ferreras y la sexta haciendo pasar un bombardeo ucraniano a civiles como si fueran los rusos. ¿Tendrá algo que decir newtral o maldita sobre ello?

@pifiado


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Abr 2022)

El juguete ruso UR-77 en acción…con delay de suspense…


----------



## workforfood (24 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Estamos asistiendo a un fracaso militar histórico. Una potencia que es incapaz de avanzar y se pliega a una guerra de posiciones. Los ucros recibiendo una ayuda de material y de información masiva. Los lideres uropedos de paseo en Kiev con alfombra. Se anuncia incluso ya la visita del legado imperial, símbolo de que todo está atado. Y una Rusia que cada día tiene menos capacidad para ni siquiera poder golpear las infraestruras militares del enemigo. Ya ha perdido cualquier oportunidad de dominar el aire, los ucros pueden bajar ya cualquier cosa que vuele a nivel táctico. Solo quedan los misiles, que se usan con una parsimonia y contención desesperante. La industria ucro, continua con muy leves pérdidas. Trenes y puentes y carreteras, sin problemas. Energía, como si no hubiera guerra. No me extraña que el canalla de Borrel dijera que está guerra de ganará en el campo de batalla... increíble, pero este sin vergüenza va a llevar razón.



Tienes razón y se te ha olvidado que vemos más imágenes de Chechenos que del propio ejército regular Ruso. Es un cachondeo de guerra, Están metiendo aviones enteros llenos de armamento y trenes y en Kiev se pasea todo el mundo, ni han quitado electricidad ni internet ni nada. Si hubieran controlado la frontera con Polonia y los cuatro accesos por carretera desde Eslovaquia y Rumanía, Ucrania se hubiera rendido al mes, pero vamos siguen con su parsimonia y tirando 4 petardos de vez en cuando. No me extraña que todo el mundo se esté riendo y digan que la guerra va a durar hasta diciembre del 2023.


----------



## NS 4 (24 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Si mal no estoy, un cartucho completo (asumo calibre 7,62 o similar) ronda los *10-15 gramos de peso*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solo hay una cosa peor que ser cabo maquina...ser uno de sus proveedores y arrastrar contigo tubos de respeto mas municion extra, 5 o 6 cintas mas cajas extra. Al asalto vas sufriendo como un perro...

De elegir...prefiero llevar la maripili acuestas...que sea proveedor otro.


----------



## Hal8995 (24 Abr 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Para no importarte mi opinión has cagado un tocho bien gordo el cual no me voy a molestar en leer. Te recuerdo que son los gobernantes rusos los que han decidido invadir ucrania y causar decenas de miles de muertes hasta ahora. Las justificaciones estan al nivel de las usadas para invadir iraq y hay que ser muy tontico para repetirlas. Enfin, a lo mejor tu mami es rusa y está en juego tu débil sentido de identidad, pero no por ello los asesinatos constantes se hacen mejores. Que la propaganda rusa tenga que recurrir a mensajes cargados de patetismo sobre lo de los envueltos en plastico dice mucho de la legitimidad de la _desnazificacion_.
> 
> Sin leer mis comentarios decides argumentar en contra ? Eso es discurso único o monólogo .Pues léelo porque es la pura verdad. Y sigues insultando personalmente sin conocerme ? Para eso acudes a un foro ?
> 
> ...


----------



## zogu (24 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Thread by @unaiwind on Thread Reader App
> 
> 
> @unaiwind: Ayer en el programa Al Rojo Vivo hicieron esto, mintieron diciendo que esto ocurrió en Járkov. Fue un ataque el 20 de Abril del ejército ucraniano sobre la ciudad de Shakhtyorsk (DPR). Ayer me puse en...…
> ...




lo he enviado a newtrall, a ver si dicen algo....


----------



## Nico (24 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> El protagonista:




Este bicharraco lo usaban en Siria. Es impresionante. Es una "tira" de explosivos y libera un "camino". Se pensó para abrir rutas en campos minados, pero sin duda su uso urbano es arrasador.


----------



## El Promotor (24 Abr 2022)

Gran noticia, camaradas putimoris.

*Abatidos dos generales rusos y uno más herido de gravedad en un ataque en Jersón*

El golpe asestado contra las fuerzas rusas se produjo en un punto ubicado a poca distancia de la línea de combate en la región de Jersón. *En lo que va de guerra al menos siete generales rusos han caído en el frente de batalla. Algunos de ellos fueron detectados gracias a la tecnología de satélite al ser localizados mientras usaban sus teléfonos particulares convencionales.* Varios analistas han resaltado la labor secreta de países occidentales al suministrar apoyo de espionaje e inteligencia, que ha resultado clave en la localización de altos mandos militares rusos.

Y los que quedan por caer.

Cualquier persona de bien desea que sean muchos más.






@Nefersen @Tierra Azul @HDR @Insert Coin @Penitenciagite!! @Nico @Simo Hayha @Fígaro @keylargof @Lma0Zedong @jvega @amcxxl @tomasjos @Archimanguina @Zhukov @bigmaller @Billy Ray @Mabuse @alas97 @delhierro @dabuti @Manu_alcala @Scardanelli @Al-paquia @Patatas bravas @podemita medio @pifiado @jorgitonew @JoséBatallas @Burbujo II @_Mickey_Mouse_


----------



## boyra (24 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Un enfrentamiento OTAN Rusia directo, jamás sería convencional



OTAN es por definición cobarde y traicionera, nunca iría de frente y menos contra un igual


----------



## NS 4 (24 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Resulta que el otro día Zelensky accidentalmente le dio me gusta a una publicación en el Instagram del Ministerio de Defensa Ruso. ¿O no por casualidad? Cuando ves los lanzamientos de nuestro cohete Sarmat, es difícil que no te guste. Uno de esos misiles puede destruir completamente, por ejemplo, Gran Bretaña.



No me jodas!!!
Esto esta verificado!!!???


----------



## Nico (24 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Este bicharraco lo usaban en Siria. Es impresionante. Es una "tira" de explosivos y libera un "camino". Se pensó para abrir rutas en campos minados, pero sin duda su uso urbano es arrasador.




Me cito para mostrarles *cómo se usaba en Siria:*




Y en este otro vídeo verán *cómo se arma y usa:*


----------



## petroglifo (24 Abr 2022)

Pedrito vaciando los cuarteles españoles de armamento y equipo, necesario para la defensa de nuestra soberania, el muy .......... no incrementa los fondos y las partidas presupuestarias para reponer esas armas, se vienen cositas y graves




Ver archivo adjunto 1035329


----------



## kraker (24 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Estamos asistiendo a un fracaso militar histórico. Una potencia que es incapaz de avanzar y se pliega a una guerra de posiciones. Los ucros recibiendo una ayuda de material y de información masiva. Los lideres uropedos de paseo en Kiev con alfombra. Se anuncia incluso ya la visita del legado imperial, símbolo de que todo está atado. Y una Rusia que cada día tiene menos capacidad para ni siquiera poder golpear las infraestruras militares del enemigo. Ya ha perdido cualquier oportunidad de dominar el aire, los ucros pueden bajar ya cualquier cosa que vuele a nivel táctico. Solo quedan los misiles, que se usan con una parsimonia y contención desesperante. La industria ucro, continua con muy leves pérdidas. Trenes y puentes y carreteras, sin problemas. Energía, como si no hubiera guerra. No me extraña que el canalla de Borrel dijera que está guerra de ganará en el campo de batalla... increíble, pero este sin vergüenza va a llevar razón.



Está luchando Rusia va toda la OTAN y países que no son de ella. Ningún país aguanta eso


----------



## Besarionis (24 Abr 2022)

Martok dijo:


> UE : Se insta a los ciudadanos a apagar la calefacción, cambiar de bicicleta o reducir la velocidad de los coches y cambiar al teletrabajo
> 
> Gran Bretaña : Se alentó a los residentes a ducharse con menos frecuencia, usar mantas eléctricas en lugar de calentar sus hogares, con 50.000 de estas mantas distribuidas gratuitamente a los pobres.
> 
> ...



Si los británicos se duchan "menos", podrían rozar la consideración de arma química y/o biológica.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (24 Abr 2022)

petroglifo dijo:


> Pedrito vaciando los cuarteles españoles de armamento y equipo, necesario para la defensa de nuestra soberania, el muy .......... no incrementa los fondos y las partidas presupuestarias para reponer esas armas, se vienen cositas y graves
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1035329



En España armas sobran, es el 7° exportador de armas del mundo. Deben estar las fábricas a todo trapo, de lo poco bueno que se podrá sacar de esta guerra.









España es el séptimo exportador de armas del mundo


La autorización de exportaciones de armas en el primer semestre de 2020 alcanzó los 22.544,8 millones de euros, de largo, la más alta de los últimos diez años.




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## delhierro (24 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Tienes razón y se te ha olvidado que vemos más imágenes de Chechenos que del propio ejército regular Ruso. Es un cachondeo de guerra, Están metiendo aviones enteros llenos de armamento y trenes y en Kiev se pasea todo el mundo, ni han quitado electricidad ni internet ni nada. Si hubieran controlado la frontera con Polonia y los cuatro accesos por carretera desde Eslovaquia y Rumanía, Ucrania se hubiera rendido al mes, pero vamos siguen con su parsimonia y tirando 4 petardos de vez en cuando. No me extraña que todo el mundo se esté riendo y digan que la guerra va a durar hasta diciembre del 2023.



Desde el dia 2 ....Falta un plan politico. Nadie sabe que pretende hacer Putin ( el presidente es el que manda en el sistema ruso ) y eso se traslada por todo el escalafon. No hay planes claros.

Intentaron el ataque rapido, quizas un golpe de estado, o simplemente un acuerdo prepactado ...pero intervinieron los occidentales y salio mal. Así que han recogido lso bartulos, y han cambiado el escenario. Van por el donbass dice Putin, uno de sus generales dice otras cosas, el tio sigue al mando, ni lo han arrestado ni lo han movido.

Los rusos se toman la guerra de otra manera, van despacio. En Siria era desesperante, la realidad es que le dieron la vuelta y ahí sigue Asad en Damasco. Eso si no completaron, indecisiones una vez más.

El video que han puesto del cohete de desminado, nos da una idea de su mentalidad. No arriesgan un avión, no gastan una bomba guiada, sacan un pepino de 30 años que parece de coña , pero oh sorpresa funciona de la hostia y hace el curro. Y avanzan, si más despacio, porque no es lo mismo llamar a la aviación que mover ese monstruo , posicionarlo y lanzar.

El problema es el mando politico , era el problema en 2014, y es el problema en 2022. Componendas con los oligarcas, fajos de pasta moviendose , intereses cruzados. Pero esta vez Putin ha pasado la linea, o gana el , o le van a acabar quitando. Tiene las tropas especiales, no las milicias ni los chechenos, las jodidas tropas de *spetsnaz* con la bandera sovietica COSIDA, al mismo nivel de la rusa. No es un tio, ni un apaño, alguien las ha hecho, las ha cosido finamente a lso uniformes , en el mismo sitio. Si parecera una pollada, pero no lo es. Los rusos estan muy muy cabreados.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (24 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los anglos ya dicen que enviaran tanques challenger 2 a las putitas polacas para que estas manden sus t-72 a Ukronazistan.



Pensaba que POL ya había cerrado un trato para recibir 500 Leopards de USA para mandar los T-72.

Eso es lo que más le conviene a USA, dado que van a tener que suministrar a POL los 100 litros de combustible a los 100Km que creo que consumen, así como montar en POL todo un conglomerado para su mantenimiento, de donde mamarán sus correspondientes dividendos los halcones del complejo industrial militar de allí.

Otra cosa es que a los USA les interese que POL envíe los T-72 al desguace cuanto antes, para poder montar el mencionado chiringuito cuanto antes, y ya es sabido que tanque que entra por la frontera POL-UA es casi inmediatamente calibrado y desguazado por RUS.

Como dicen los polacos, ¨cuando no se encuentra la lógica de algo, significa que se hace por dinero¨.


----------



## arriondas (24 Abr 2022)

zogu dijo:


> lo he enviado a newtrall, a ver si dicen algo....



Ruido de grillos y plantas rodadoras en la redacción de Newtrall...



petroglifo dijo:


> Pedrito vaciando los cuarteles españoles de armamento y equipo, necesario para la defensa de nuestra soberania, el muy .......... no incrementa los fondos y las partidas presupuestarias para reponer esas armas, se vienen cositas y graves
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1035566
> 
> ...



El Jorge Javier Vázquez de Rabat se debe estar descojonando... Sí, se vienen cositas. Tarde o temprano, nos tocará pelear con los marroquíes, eso lo sabe cualquiera con dos dedos de frente.


----------



## petroglifo (24 Abr 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> En España armas sobran, es el 7° exportador de armas del mundo. Deben estar las fábricas a todo trapo, de lo poco bueno que se podrá sacar de esta guerra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No creas sin dinero por delante las fabricas militares no fabrican nada, tiene el parlamento español que aprobar unas partidas presupuestarias y seguidamente ingresarles los fondos, nadie fabrica armas sin tener un pedido en firme


----------



## frangelico (24 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Russian Submarine - Veliky Novgorod of the Black Sea Fleet, Loading up what looks to be missiles in Sevastopol. 16/3/22



ese es de una clase especifica para el Mar Negro, son unos Diesel al parecer muy silenciosos (la OTAN los llama "agujero negro") que llevan misiles de crucero. Quizá por eso se ven patrullas de P-8 en el trozo de mar rumano limítrofe con Ucrania, aunque así difícilmente van a ver a un submarino si no sale a superficie, los lanzamientos quizá podrían verlos.


----------



## @Durruty (24 Abr 2022)

*A raíz de la guerra de Ucrania, un político argelino pide que se examine el apoyo a Palestina*







Un hombre palestino ondea la bandera palestina durante una protesta contra la construcción de asentamientos israelíes en Cisjordania



El jefe del Movimiento de la Sociedad por la Paz de Argelia, Abdul Razzaq Muqri, hizo un llamamiento a los árabes, musulmanes y partidarios de Palestina para que revisen sus posiciones y métodos de apoyo a la causa palestina, a la luz de la guerra rusa contra Ucrania y la posición occidental al respecto.

En sus declaraciones publicadas hoy en su página de Facebook, Muqri subrayó que la prisa de Occidente por imponer severas sanciones a Rusia debido a su invasión de Ucrania*, y el hecho de que Occidente se abstenga de imponer sanciones similares a Israel*, *que está cometiendo crímenes contra el pueblo palestino*, son pruebas de lo que describió como "la hipocresía de Occidente y sus seguidores en nuestros países árabes".

"El hipócrita Occidente castiga a Rusia económicamente boicoteando sus productos y, en el plano deportivo, prohibiendo torneos y partidos, y culturalmente prohibiendo incluso la música rusa en los países occidentales. Sin embargo, *cuando se trata de la tragedia de Palestina, la expropiación de las tierras palestinas y el derramamiento de sangre palestina, la normalización con el verdugo y el criminal se convierte en una necesidad urgente, y entonces se nos dice que los aspectos económicos, deportivos y culturales no deben incluirse en el asunto", añadió Muqri*.

Muqri consideró que la posición de Occidente no es sorprendente; dijo: "La hipocresía de Occidente es conocida por todos, pero ¿qué dicen hoy las personas carentes de civilización y cultura de nuestros países? ¿Revisarán, a partir de ahora, su posición sobre los métodos de nuestro apoyo a la causa palestina? ¿Pedirán disculpas al luchador Fathi Norine y a otros como él? "

*Cabe mencionar que el campeón de judo argelino, Fathi Norine, anunció el pasado mes de noviembre su retirada definitiva de la práctica, debido a la decisión del Comité Olímpico de prohibirle jugar durante diez años tras su retirada frente a un jugador israelí en los últimos Juegos Olímpicos de Tokio.*


----------



## Bulldozerbass (24 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Tiene las tropas especiales, no las milicias ni los chechenos, las jodidas tropas de *spetsnaz* con la bandera sovietica COSIDA, al mismo nivel de la rusa. No es un tio, ni un apaño, alguien las ha hecho, las ha cosido finamente a lso uniformes , en el mismo sitio. Si parecera una pollada, pero no lo es. Los rusos estan muy muy cabreados.



En efecto, esto me ha estado llamando la atención últimamente. Recuerdo que cuando comenzó la operación militar especial (ya sabemos que la palabra guerra es tabú) saleron unas imágenes de un tanque con la bandera soviética ondeando, y yo dije que al soldado le podía caer un puro dado que esa no es la bandera rusa etc etc....Pues parece que no sólo se ha permitido sino que como bien dices, que se está promocionando a través de esos parches.

No sé si Putin está haciendo un guiño a los nostálgicos para reafirmar su apoyo, pero políticamente es muy curioso.


----------



## frangelico (24 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Ruido de grillos y plantas rodadoras en la redacción de Newtrall...
> 
> 
> El Jorge Javier Vázquez de Rabat se debe estar descojonando... Sí, se vienen cositas. Tarde o temprano, nos tocará pelear con los marroquíes, eso lo sabe cualquiera con dos dedos de frente.



Más temprano que tarde, y mucho depende de la actual situación en el Sáhara. Ellos buscan legitimar el régimen (que tiembla ante una simple mala cosecha o subida mundial del grano) con triunfos exteriores de cada sultán. Mohamed V logró la independencia, Hassan II hizo la Marcha Verde, se supone que este o consigue el Sáhara definitivamente o tendrá que dar un golpe sobre Ceuta y Melilla y luego su hijo el MENA logrará lo que el no haya podido (el Sáhara si ahora se tuercen las cosas o C&M si el padre decide que puede dejarle en herencia la tarea).

La cosa se agrava porque esa familia no lleva genes de buena calidad y mueren pronto, a Prisiclla le pueden quedar pocos años pese a que no es viejo, pero está lleno de enfermedades y se pasa el día de clínicas en París , y entonces se aceleraría todo. Quizá de ahí sus prisas, últimamente han adquirido los nuevos F-16 y Apache pero todo eso no les llega hasta 2024-2027. España podría, incluso aunque sea aprovechando la historia de Ucrania , meterse en un gran plan de rearme adquiriendo con urgencia algo que reemplace a los F-18 y un buen stock de bombas , misiles y todo lo que escasee.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> En efecto, esto me ha estado llamando la atención últimamente. Recuerdo que cuando comenzó la operación militar especial (ya sabemos que la palabra guerra es tabú) saleron unas imágenes de un tanque con la bandera soviética ondeando, y yo dije que al soldado le podía caer un puro dado que esa no es la bandera rusa etc etc....Pues parece que no sólo se ha permitido sino que como bien dices, que se está promocionando a través de esos parches.
> 
> No sé si Putin está haciendo un guiño a los nostálgicos para reafirmar su apoyo, pero políticamente es muy curioso.



Necesita a los comunistas, que son la oposición real a Putin…


----------



## Impresionante (24 Abr 2022)

*Cámaras de comercio de Alemania: embargo al gas ruso sería un desastre*






© Sputnik / Dmytri Lelchuk
/ 

MOSCÚ (Sputnik) — El director general de la Asociación de Cámaras de Industria y Comercio Alemanas, Martin Wansleben, declaró que la imposición de un embargo sobre la importación de gas ruso sería "un verdadero desastre" para Alemania.

"En la situación actual, un embargo de gas natural sería un verdadero desastre", dijo Wansleben en una entrevista con la emisora de radio alemana Deutschlandfunk.

Según Wansleben, este embargo "superaría cualquier cosa" a la que se haya enfrentado Alemania, y las comparaciones con el impacto de la pandemia del COVID-19 son incorrectas.
"Esto será mucho más difícil", advirtió.


----------



## Malevich (24 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> En efecto, esto me ha estado llamando la atención últimamente. Recuerdo que cuando comenzó la operación militar especial (ya sabemos que la palabra guerra es tabú) saleron unas imágenes de un tanque con la bandera soviética ondeando, y yo dije que al soldado le podía caer un puro dado que esa no es la bandera rusa etc etc....Pues parece que no sólo se ha permitido sino que como bien dices, que se está promocionando a través de esos parches.
> 
> No sé si Putin está haciendo un guiño a los nostálgicos para reafirmar su apoyo, pero políticamente es muy curioso.



Parece que tiene mucho de guiño a la Gran Guerra Patria.


----------



## workforfood (24 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Desde el dia 2 ....Falta un plan politico. Nadie sabe que pretende hacer Putin ( el presidente es el que manda en el sistema ruso ) y eso se traslada por todo el escalafon. No hay planes claros.
> 
> Intentaron el ataque rapido, quizas un golpe de estado, o simplemente un acuerdo prepactado ...pero intervinieron los occidentales y salio mal. Así que han recogido lso bartulos, y han cambiado el escenario. Van por el donbass dice Putin, uno de sus generales dice otras cosas, el tio sigue al mando, ni lo han arrestado ni lo han movido.
> 
> ...




Eso es atrezzo, y es porque Ucrania hasta hace poco era la URSS, para recordarles a los Ucranianos su pasado inmediato que es la república socialista de Ucrania, no un estado asociado a Estados Unidos como Puerto Rico. Siria está en el culo del mundo respecto a Europa y poca gente le interesaba esa guerra, podían ir paralizados porque daba igual pero ahora están en Europa y no puedes ir haciendo una guerra como si te pesaran las piernas y esto fuera Siria o Yemen que a la gente en la primera realmente le importaba un huevo y la segunda ni existe. Aparte un país que hace frontera directa con Rusia y no tienen ningún problema logístico para meter lo que quieran y parece que tienen más problemas logísticos que en Siria.


----------



## Azrael_II (24 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA:
> 
> Sin hacerlo público, Eslovaquia ha empezado a transferir tanques T-72 a Ucrania.
> 
> Dos de ellos fueron vistos hoy en la región de Lugansk, dirigiéndose a las líneas del frente.



Evidentemente Putin quería una victoria rápida, las cosas no salieron bien. El plan B era llegar a un acuerdo y estar bien visto en el mundo occidental.

Se sabía desde el minuto 0 que Rusia y Putin iban a ser el demonio hubiera guerra o no

Ha conseguido algún apoyo de la población occidental, pero el poder de los medios y la borregada es determinante.

Ahora ya no controlan el espacio aéreo ya que la mayoría de misiles que tienen son tontos y tienen que volar bajo.

Al principio debió volar puentes y estructura hubiera quedado mal pero la cosa cambiaría

En las ciudades ocupadas hay batallones nazis secuestrando y matando...

Jugan con reglas diferentes

También digo que Rusia se va adaptar a esta situación y el avance seguirá siendo lento pero con pies de plomo. Mientras existan rusos con ganas de luchar, tropas chechenas etc, no van a poder doblegarles.

Espero que la industria militar rusa este fabricando armamento pensado para esta guerra.

Problemas que veo,:

1. Tras la OTAN tantear van entrar armas pesadas e incluso aviones.
Rusia deberá acercarse para destruir envíos y perderá aviones. 

2. Ucrania ya es el ejército con la infantería más armada del mundo. Armas caras.

3. Ucrania tiene batallones de la muerte infiltrados por toda ucrania que pueden matar por poner me gusta en redes sociales. Así es difícil organizar las zonas ocupadas o incluso tener líneas de suministro


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

Hacia Donbass


Artículo Original: Alexander Kots / Komsomolskaya Pravda “En tiempos de paz, vinieron unos instructores de tiro y nos enseñaron a coger las armas y esas cosas. Esto es el cargador, aquello es no sé…




slavyangrad.es











Hacia Donbass


24/04/2022

Artículo Original: Alexander Kots / Komsomolskaya Pravda 


“En tiempos de paz, vinieron unos instructores de tiro y nos enseñaron a coger las armas y esas cosas. Esto es el cargador, aquello es no sé qué. Y en mi primera operación, me di cuenta de que nada de eso valía para nada. Te tiras al suelo e intentas devolver el fuego como sea, a lo que se mueva”, cuenta el joven comandante del grupo de reconocimiento Vytia al compartir sus sensaciones con la madre de la leyenda de las fuerzas especiales rusas.

“Lo percibes de forma diferente”, añade un camarada con experiencia. “Lo más importante que tienes que aprender primero es a disparar con precisión. Si, de repente, te encuentras con el enemigo en el bosque, es lo más importante. Absorbemos todo, estudiamos todo lo que podemos. ¿Qué te llevas en la salida ahora?”

Así es como se ve un relevo generacional. Un oficial muy joven, pero ya probado en la batalla absorbe nuevos conocimientos de un hombre que tiene ya varios “puntos calientes” y operaciones especiales a sus espaldas. Evidentemente, es importante para los soldados con experiencia comprender cómo operan los exploradores ahora. “¿Trabajáis de cuatro en cuatro? Nosotros íbamos de cinco en cinco”, dice y pone los cartuchos de 5,45 sobre la mesa. Y en un lenguaje que solo comprenderían profesionales, comienza a explicar cómo es más conveniente alinearse en caso de un ataque repentido del enemigo: quién avanza, quién responde al fuego, quién penetra desde el flanco del enemigo. El joven observa los cartuchos y cómo el experimentado soldado los mueve en la mesa. “Lo entiendo. Pero al fin y al cabo, cada uno de tiene su ingeniería de inteligencia”.

“Siempre es así en el bosque. Minas, marcas”.

“Como siempre. Es un buen plan, pero tendremos que improvisar. Bienvenidos al show _Qué pasó después_. Voy a prepararme”.

Habla tan tranquilamente, como si fuera a prepararse para ir a por el pan. Es como si no hubiera habido una batalla hace tres días por la localidad de Dolgenkoe, en la que la unidad de inteligencia 144 perdió a dos efectivos. Los soldados rusos se encontraron con las zonas fortificadas ucranianas, golpearon dos blindados e hicieron caer el fuego sobre los exploradores desguarnecidos. Casi todos resultaron heridos, pero siguieron disparando. Uno de ellos recibió un tiro en el pecho: “Estoy acabado, seguid, chicos” y cubrió a sus camaradas durante cinco minutos más.

Los chicos finalmente consiguieron llegar a los suyos y posteriormente regresaron a por los cuerpos de los caídos. Uno de nuestros soldados yació ahí toda la noche a la espera del grupo de evacuación, para que el enemigo no se llevara los cuerpos. Ellos, en cambio, se marcharon dejando atrás a cuatro de sus muertos. ¿De dónde sale esto en chicos que hasta ayer estaban jugando a los videojuegos? Va escrito en el código genético: los rusos no abandonan a los suyos en el campo de batalla.

Entra en la sala un soldado que cuenta historias sobre cómo ha derribado misiles Tochka-U. Uno volaba por detrás y solo cambió de dirección. El segundo fue derribado. La munición de racimo explotó en el aire. “¿Dónde voló?” “Hacia vosotros”, sonríe.

“Veo un tanque en el bosque, voy a dispararle ahora mismo. ¿Vuelan nuestros pájaros?”, pregunta la radio.

“Sí, son nuestros”.

“Doy las coordinadas, dos tanques enemigos a la defensiva. Les dispararé, les dispararé”.

“Una emboscada de tanques. Disparo hacia allí”.

“El enemigo está retrocediendo. Retrocede hacia el sur”.

La ofensiva desde Járkov hacia el sur, hacia Donbass, continúa. En algunos lugares, las tropas rusas ya han llegado a las fronteras de la parte de la RPD ocupada por Ucrania, en otras ya han avanzado sobre esas fronteras y han conectado la región de Járkov con la de Lugansk. Cerca de Járkov, nuestras fuerzas realizan acciones defensivas para que el oponente no pueda golpearle por la retaguardia mientras se produce la operación para liberar Donbass.

“Mira, este es su puesto de control”, muestra el operador de drones en la pantalla. “Hay una gasolinera exactamente a medio camino entre ellos y nosotros. No nos vemos. Pero hay constante ataques con mortero”.

Esta carretera conecta Balakleya, que está bajo control ruso, con los suburbios de Járkov. El transporte civil aún funciona en ambas direcciones, pero hay matices. Si la operación especial ha pillado a una persona al otro lado, se convierte inmediatamente en sospechoso para los militares ucranianos. Si ha estado en esta parte de la gasolinera, su vuelta al puesto de control ucraniano puede acabar en detención. “Para ellos somos todos traidores y _vatniks_ aquí”, dicen en el puesto de control ruso.

Los civiles llegan hasta aquí en bicicletas que dejan con los residentes locales. Voluntarios del lado ucraniano llegan en furgonetas con cruces rojas y transportan a gente al otro lado. Sin embargo, aún no se sabe qué lado es mejor. Balakleya no ha sufrido grandes daños a causa de la batalla. Las comunicaciones funcionan y hay electricidad a pesar de que la artillería ucraniana golpea periódicamente las infraestructuras civiles.

La principal atracción de Balakleya es el arsenal más antiguo y más grande de Europa. Desde 2014, este ha sido el lugar desde el que se ha enviado todo tipo de munición a Donbass para bombardear sus ciudades. En 2017, estalló un incendio en sus depósitos y los proyectiles volaron decenas de kilómetros. Las huellas aún son visibles: restos de todo tipo de misiles están desperdigados por el territorio del arsenal número 65. Parece que nadie ha puesto las instalaciones en orden. Básicamente, lo que estaba al aire libre explotó, pero los 300 hangares de cemento no sufrieron daños.

Junto a los ingenieros rusos, abrimos la masiva puerta de hierro del depósito número 275. Hay una trampa instalada en la manilla, el cable lleva a una mina que los soldados retiran cuidadosamente. El interior del hangar huele a frío. Las linternas iluminan filas y filas de cajas verdes del suelo al techo. Minas de mortero, proyectiles para howitzers, munición de tanque. Un depósito separado está lleno de proyectiles para lanzacohetes múltiples Uragan. Hay cajas de dinamita, misiles para los sistemas antiaéreos, cajas con antenas y equipamiento de comunicación.

En uno de los hangares me encuentro con un contenedor con inscripciones en inglés. En él hay minas americanas de 60mm. Este calibre no estaba prohibido por los acuerdos de Minsk y el Ejército Ucraniano lo utilizó generosamente sobre las posiciones de las Repúblicas. En el siguiente depósito está lleno de proyectiles de Ural, donde nuestros soldados recogen proyectiles de 152mm.

Abandonando decenas de miles de toneladas de munición cerca de Járkov, Kiev ha simplificado significativamente la logística del ejército ruso en esta dirección. Teniendo en cuenta el tamaño del arsenal desperdigado en este vasto territorio, difícilmente podríamos destruirlo completamente. Y el Ejército Ucraniano lo usaría como una fuente prácticamente infinita de munición. Ahora se ven obligados a solicitársela a sus socios occidentales. Sin embargo, a juzgar por el hecho de que las tropas rusas hayan comenzado a atacar las infraestructuras ferroviarias, puede que Kiev tenga que olvidarse pronto de suministros extranjeros.


----------



## petroglifo (24 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> La cosa se agrava porque esa familia no lleva genes de buena calidad y mueren pronto, a Prisiclla le pueden quedar pocos años pese a que no es viejo, pero está lleno de enfermedades y se pasa el día de clínicas en París , y entonces se aceleraría todo. Quizá de ahí sus prisas, últimamente han adquirido los nuevos F-16 y Apache pero todo eso no les llega hasta 2024-2027. España podría, incluso aunque sea aprovechando la historia de Ucrania , meterse en un gran plan de rearme adquiriendo con urgencia algo que reemplace a los F-18 y un buen stock de bombas , misiles y todo lo que escasee.



El 2% del PIB que nos obliga la Otan, a gastar en defensa y al que no llegamos ni de lejos, se deberia usar para adquirir armas sin restricciones de uso, francesas y rusas


----------



## frangelico (24 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> No me jodas!!!
> Esto esta verificado!!!???



A lo mejor es que le gustaría que UK fuera destruido porque va a ser su principal acreedor tras la guerra por los mil favores prestados.a nadie le amarga un dulce, que desparezcan los banqueros es el sueño de todo moroso.


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Algo que estaba pensando es, qué va a pasar con la deuda de Ucrania cuando acabe la guerra. Doy por hecho que lo que quede del país se va a quedar sin acceso al mar, o al menos sin una buena parte de su territorio y población actual. Y doy por hecho que la parte rusa de facto o de jure no se va a hacer cargo de la parte proporcional de la deuda que les correspondería. Tendrá que declararse el país en bancarrota? A cuánto ascendería el pufo? Quiénes son aquí los acreedores principales?
> 
> Y sobre lo que pones, me pregunto cuál es ahora la oferta de Zelenski: "mira, devuévenos los territorios ocupados y te prometo que cambiamos la constitución y quitamos lo de apuntarnos a la OTAN". "Te prometo que vamos a portanos bien con los rusos".



Putin lo dijo al principio, Ellos no van a pagar la deuda de Ucrania.
Ya pagaron la parte de Ucrania cuando se disolvió la URSS. Supongo que no están dispuestos a pagar la deuda de los territorios Liberados.


----------



## frangelico (24 Abr 2022)

petroglifo dijo:


> El 2% del PIB que nos obliga la Otan, a gastar en defensa y al que no llegamos ni de lejos, se deberia usar para adquirir armas sin restricciones de uso, francesas y rusas



Eso es lo que deberíamos hacer. En antiaéreos de largo alcance lo mejor que hay es ruso , los turcos bien lo saben que los han comprado. Y necesitamos un avión de transición entre el F-18 y el hipotético FCAS, tendría que ser el Rafale si queremos no tener restricciones, o muchos más Eurofighter.


----------



## arriondas (24 Abr 2022)

@Durruty dijo:


> *A raíz de la guerra de Ucrania, un político argelino pide que se examine el apoyo a Palestina*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ojito con buena parte del mundo musulmán, porque ellos también le tienen ganas a la Anglosfera, muchas. Muchas décadas de humillaciones dejan huella. Y tienen un arma tremenda dentro de Occidente... Ellos mismos.


----------



## Calvojoseantonio (24 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Eso es lo que deberíamos hacer. En antiaéreos de largo alcance lo mejor que hay es ruso , los turcos bien lo saben que los han comprado. Y necesitamos un avión de transición entre el F-18 y el hipotético FCAS, tendría que ser el Rafale si queremos no tener restricciones, o muchos más Eurofighter.



El rafale tampoco funcionara cuando lo necesitemos


----------



## Guanotopía (24 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Tiene las tropas especiales, no las milicias ni los chechenos, las jodidas tropas de *spetsnaz* con la bandera sovietica COSIDA, al mismo nivel de la rusa. No es un tio, ni un apaño, alguien las ha hecho, las ha cosido finamente a lso uniformes , en el mismo sitio. Si parecera una pollada, pero no lo es. Los rusos estan muy muy cabreados



No he visto el parche al que te refieres, pero podría ser la bandera conmemorativa de la victoria soviética en la WWII, una jugada maestra de marketing, revistes la invasión de lucha contra los nazis eliminado la connotación imperialista de usar banderas rusas, a la vez que hace un guiño a su oposición para que se estén calladitos.


----------



## Roedr (24 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> En efecto, esto me ha estado llamando la atención últimamente. Recuerdo que cuando comenzó la operación militar especial (ya sabemos que la palabra guerra es tabú) saleron unas imágenes de un tanque con la bandera soviética ondeando, y yo dije que al soldado le podía caer un puro dado que esa no es la bandera rusa etc etc....Pues parece que no sólo se ha permitido sino que como bien dices, que se está promocionando a través de esos parches.
> 
> *No sé si Putin está haciendo un guiño a los nostálgicos para reafirmar su apoyo, pero políticamente es muy curioso.*



Todos los comunistas del mundos se corren de gusto al ver la bandera de la URSS. A mí no me me mola, pero bueno, Rusia necesita atraer apoyos para su guerra contra USA/Ucrania.


----------



## Decipher (24 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA:
> 
> Sin hacerlo público, Eslovaquia ha empezado a transferir tanques T-72 a Ucrania.
> 
> Dos de ellos fueron vistos hoy en la región de Lugansk, dirigiéndose a las líneas del frente.



No saben, hay que anunciarlo a los cuatro vientos como nuestro Antonio.


----------



## Roedr (24 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Eso es lo que deberíamos hacer. En antiaéreos de largo alcance lo mejor que hay es ruso , los turcos bien lo saben que los han comprado. Y necesitamos un avión de transición entre el F-18 y el hipotético FCAS, tendría que ser el Rafale si queremos no tener restricciones, o muchos más Eurofighter.



Exacto, necesitamos mucho AA ruso, y fortificar la Península, C&M con artillería de largo alcance como la rusa, y mucho misil. Yo también metería mucho tanque en hangares subterráneos en C&M. Yo pasaría de aviones mega caros, a las 24h los misiles han destruido los aeropuertos y no valen pa'na.


----------



## Roedr (24 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El juguete ruso UR-77 en acción…con delay de suspense…



¿Esta cosa que es?. Lanzan algo, llega, y al ratito destruye el edificio. ¿Por qué hace falta ese procedimiento?.


----------



## delhierro (24 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> No he visto el parche al que te refieres, pero podría ser la bandera conmemorativa de la victoria soviética en la WWII, una jugada maestra de marketing, revistes la invasión de lucha contra los nazis eliminado la connotación imperialista de usar banderas rusas, a la vez que hace un guiño a su oposición para que se estén calladitos.



No. Hay diferencias entre la bandera de la victoria, con simbolos y leyenda en BLANCO, y la bandera sovietica. La primera es oficiosa ( para desfiles relacionados con la gran guerra patria ) en el ejercito , la segunda NO.

Me da la impresión, que esto no es ningun guiño. Ha ido apareciendo al principio de forma aislada, y es cada vez más general. Es algo que esta funcionando de abajo hacia arriba no al contrario.

Como decia, puede parece algo sin importancia pero desde lejos y con lo poco que se sabe de la realidad. A mi me parece un sintoma de varias cosas.

1.- Cabreo por como se hacen las cosas arriba.

2.- Añoranza de lo que fueron.

3.- Mayor peso de la oposición, la oposicion allí son los comunistas. De hecho Putin era el hombre de occidente cuando se fue Yelsin. Y les trampeo claramente unas elecciones que ganaron.

El problema que tienen allí los comunistas es que su lider es un truño de tio, ojo como algun general coja peso politico y salga con la banderita, diciendo que se acabo la fiesta.

De un discurso del lider comunista...



> Recientemente, hablando desde la tribuna de la Duma estatal, anuncié una lista de quienes huyeron del país hoy. Entre ellos se encuentran cinco ex viceprimeros ministros del gobierno ruso. Por ejemplo, el viceprimer ministro Klebanov participó en el complejo militar-industrial y conoce todos nuestros secretos de defensa. Chubais se ocupó de cuestiones de propiedad. Y el presidente de la Federación Internacional de Ajedrez, Dvorkovich, entregó a Sergey Karyakin, nuestro mejor ajedrecista. Entonces, ¿qué tipo de sinvergüenzas hay que ser para escapar de ella cuando se le declara la guerra al país?



Y tiene más razon que un Santo. Han pedido una especie de gobierno de salvación o algo parecido. Con un programa economico de reindustrialización y nacionalización.


----------



## frangelico (24 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Exacto, necesitamos mucho AA ruso, y fortificar la Península, C&M con artillería de largo alcance como la rusa, y mucho misil. Yo también metería mucho tanque en hangares subterráneos en C&M. Yo pasaría de aviones mega caros, a las 24h los misiles han destruido los aeropuertos y no valen pa'na.



La cosa es que por primera vez tenemos una justificación para un rearme. Hace un par de años que España se lanzara a un programa ade adquisiciones masivas habría sido contemplado con suspicacia desde Marruecos y hasta desde nuestros "socios" de la OTAN, pero ahora tenemos el pretexto ideal y una industria con bastantes capacidades propias


----------



## @Durruty (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## frangelico (24 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1035598



Este es un clásico de Israel y Palestina adaptado


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (24 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA:
> 
> Sin hacerlo público, Eslovaquia ha empezado a transferir tanques T-72 a Ucrania.
> 
> Dos de ellos fueron vistos hoy en la región de Lugansk, dirigiéndose a las líneas del frente.



Si estuvieran cerca del frente no llevarían toda esa carga en el techo y menos aún bidones de combustible...


----------



## ussser (24 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


>



Espero que el odio que siembran les estalle en la cara.

Cerdos.


----------



## Decipher (24 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Exacto, necesitamos mucho AA ruso, y fortificar la Península, C&M con artillería de largo alcance como la rusa, y mucho misil. Yo también metería mucho tanque en hangares subterráneos en C&M. Yo pasaría de aviones mega caros, a las 24h los misiles han destruido los aeropuertos y no valen pa'na.



¿Quien nos va a destruir los aeropuertos? ¿Marruecos?


----------



## kasperle1966 (24 Abr 2022)

*OTAN: una semana de juegos de guerra digital contra Rusia*





Esta semana especialistas informáticos que representan a 30 países miembros de la OTAN han llevado a cabo ejercicios de guerra digital en “Berylia”, una nación insular ficticia del Océano Atlántico Norte.
Los juegos de guerra, denominados “Locked Shields” (1) por el Centro de Excelencia para la Ciberdefensa Cooperativa (CCDCOE) de la OTAN, han sido calificados por la Alianza como “el mayor ejercicio cibernético internacional con fuego real”. La OTAN organiza cada año estos ejercicios, que en esta ocación se han celebrado durante una semana en Estonia, siempre muy cerca de Rusia.
Berylia no existe, los juegos son virtuales y las explicaciones de los informáticos son mentira. En plena de Guerra de Ucrania dicen que se preparan para un ataque informático ruso, cuando lo cierto es que, entre otros objetivos, tratan de mejorar el control de la información. “Buscamos replicar problemas del mundo real”, dijo el año pasado Adrian Venables, investigador de la Universidad Tecnológica de Tallin, Estonia. “Sigue siendo muy técnico, pero [incluye] también aspectos de la información, la vertiente de los medios sociales y *cómo se manipula a la gente en términos de percepción e influencia*” (2).
No se puede ser más claro: quien maneja los medios de comunicación mundiales es la OTAN, que todos los años entrena a sus peones a conciencia, sobre todo cuando la guerra no es un juego sino una realidad.
Pero el masivo lavado de cerebro no es el único aspecto de los juegos de guerra. Los participantes tuvieron que defenderse de más de 4.000 ataques diferentes y mantener 150 complejos sistemas informáticos por equipo. Los atacantes formaron el “equipo rojo” y se les encomendó la tarea de comprometer diversos sistemas de Berylia, como las redes eléctricas, el control de misiones por satélite, las defensas aéreas, las plantas de tratamiento de agua, las radios de uso militar y las comunicaciones móviles.
Los ataques informáticos ficticios habían dejado las telecomunicaciones civiles y militares casi a cero. Con el caos resultante, la opinión pública del país se preocupa y estallan protestas masivas. Los países de la OTAN se enfrenten, pues, a “múltiples eventos hostiles” que tienen como objetivo los sistemas informáticos militares y civiles.
“El ejercicio de este año es significativo para los países participantes porque sus unidades de ciberdefensa han estado en alerta máxima desde el comienzo de la guerra en Ucrania”, dijo un portavoz del CCDCOE, un organismo que “ha demostrado un grado de cooperación con Ucrania en el pasado y seguirá haciéndolo en el futuro”, añadió.
Los juegos de guerra cibernéticos no son especialmente nuevos en el sector de la defensa, aunque se han generalizado entre las empresas privadas en los últimos años. La OTAN tiene previsto basarse en la “situación geopolítica actual” para desarrollar escenarios realistas a los que la ciberguerra debe responder rápidamente.
Los ejercicios de este año incluyen una simulación de los sistemas de gestión de reservas y de mensajería financiera de un banco central. Los participantes también tuvieron que responder a incidentes en los que estaba implicada una plataforma de comunicaciones móviles 5G autónoma considerada como infraestructura crítica, una primicia en los juegos.
El director del Centro de Ciberseguridad de la OTAN, Ian West, dijo que los ejercicios estaban diseñados, en parte, para ayudar a los países a comunicarse entre sí cuando los ataques se dirigen a una pieza de tecnología compartida (3).
Estos juegos de guerra no se juzgan en una escala binaria del tipo “¿Sobrevivió la infraestructura del país a un ciberataque devastador?” Hay una especie de escalafón por puntos, como en la olimpiadas. Suecia salió victoriosa de los ejercicios de los “Locked Shields” del año pasado, mientras que Finlandia y la República Checa se llevaron la plata y el bronce respectivamente.
Si de la ficción pasamos a realidades, como la Guerra de Ucrania, el acceso a internet ha sido prácticamente igual que siempre. Los ucranianos han podido mantenerse en contacto y organizarse, tanto militarmente como entre los civiles. Internet les ha permitido realizar grandes campañas propagandísticas, como la matanza de Bucha, porque Rusia no ha llevado a cabo ninguno de los ciberataques que estaban previstos en los ejercicios de la OTAN.
(1) CCDCOE
(2) 
(3) NATO Cyber Game Tests Defenses Amid War in Ukraine


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Todos los comunistas del mundos se corren de gusto al ver la bandera de la URSS. A mí no me me mola, pero bueno, Rusia necesita atraer apoyos para su guerra contra USA/Ucrania.



Sí, es claramente postureo lo de la bandera.

Es la que tenian en la última guerra de entidad que ganaron, la enarbolan como bandera de guerra, no como bandera politica. Es lo mismo que nosotros con el aspa de San Andrés, no es porque se pretenda que regresen los austrias, es porque és la bandera de los Tercios, nuestra bandera de guerras y batallas victoriosas.


----------



## Nico (24 Abr 2022)

Siempre me sorprenden los comentarios al estilo de _"los rusos son unos tontos", "estos tíos no tienen idea", "son unos nabos", "no le ganan a nadie"_.

Parece que algunos compañeros están acostumbrados a los videojuegos donde todo se resuelve en unas horas y se olvidan que una guerra es en el "mundo real".

Y cuidado!, como no tenemos "información real", sino sólo la que nos llega por "Twitter", hasta es posible que todo eso sea cierto y en unos días nos quedemos con cara de "what ???"  mientras vemos correr a los rusos bajo la falda de la abuela babushka.

Pero al menos con los datos que tenemos HOY, no se puede decir tal cosa.

Los rusos atacan puestos de mando, depósitos de municiones, asentamiento de tropas, defensas, artillería. Son METODICOS como un buen cirujano cosiendo la herida para que no quede cicatriz.

Recién cuando "limpian" una zona, presiona, avanzan y ocupan.

¿Que el entusiasmo de los "_videojugadores_" quisieran que eso ocurra a velocidad de una partida on line?... se entiende el entusiasmo... *pero NO ES LA VIDA REAL !!*

Por otro lado sorprende algunos que Kiev disfrute de una vida "normal".

Yo no lo veo tan sorprendente y explico las razones:

1) Mantener operativo el liderazgo del enemigo *permite NEGOCIAR*. Si bien en una guerra sin cuartel en un momento dado quieres descabezarlo, Rusia ha dicho una y mil veces que sus objetivos son acotados (Crimea, Donbass, desnazificación, neutralidad). No está en condiciones Rusia de hacerse cargo de un "muerto" del tamaño de Ucrania. Quieren su pedazo y sus objetivos, pero necesitan que el Estado ucraniano siga existiendo para que Europa cargue con él.

2) *La presión SUCESIVA es psicológicamente más demoledora que el SHOCK*. Explico esto: EE.UU. y Europa aplicaron las sanciones más salvajes TODAS JUNTAS... duro impacto pero te tragas la píldora amarga de una vez y sigues adelante.

Pero imaginen ahora que en dos o tres semanas los avances rusos no cesan y "ahora" se corta la electricidad, o las rutas, o se bombardea el aeropuerto, o los ferrocarriles, o se acaba Internet... la "sensación psicológica" de que te están masacrando es mucho más concreta a que si te dejan sin electricidad, internet, aeropuerto y trenes el primer día... incluso MUDAS LA CAPITAL a otro sitio y sigues desde allí si hace falta.

Creo que Rusia se está dejando esos "garrotes" para aplicarlos selectivamente y en la medida en que las "zanahorias" no den resultado.

3) Para la* opinión PUBLICA INTERNACIONAL el mensaje tarde o temprano calará !!.*.. ¿cómo puede ser que los rusos sean "tan malos" y maten gente en Bucha, si resulta que Zelensky va a almorzar al restaurante del frente sin problemas ?  ¿Los rusos asesinan gente como dice la Sexta, pero ahora lo veo a "Antonio" Sánchez brindando en la plaza con una ucraniana guapa ? ¿No será *que me están ENGAÑANDO* y en realidad miente Zelensky desde el restaurante del frente ?

La caballerosidad rusa de no afectar mayormente a los ucranianos más allá de lo necesario, juego a favor de la imagen pública de Rusia (y deja bastante en vergüenza a los que arrasaron en Yugoslavia o Irak sin ningún miramiento). Esto puede que a quienes ignoraran la Historia no los afecte, pero a muchos dirigentes y diplomáticos (que SI CONOCEN LA HISTORIA), les da una imagen de Rusia mucho menos agresiva y delirante que la de los "buenos", que destrozan todo lo que tienen al frente sin miramientos.

Tarde o temprano esta "buena conducta" rinde sus frutos !!

Piensen que los europeos los han escupido en el rostro y los rusos, mansamente, ni siquiera les han cortado el gas que les permite seguir viviendo.

Tarde o temprano esta "buena conducta" rinde sus frutos !!

===

*Así que:*

a) Para los "apuraditos de los videojuegos"... *calma!,* hasta que no vean a los rusos salir corriendo (o a los ucranianos ganar territorio más allá de TikTok), no se apuren. Las aplanadoras van a baja velocidad... pero APLANAN !! 

b) Y para los "*sorprendidos de que en Kiev la gente tome helados en la plaza sin problema mientras suben fotos a Instagram y los alemanes reciben gas aunque le insultaron la madre a Putin*", tampoco se sorprendan tanto. Siempre hay tiempo de "apretar" cuando haga falta y mientras tanto les quitas argumentos a los mentirosos (los rusos son malos pero no me cortan el gas ni le pegan a Zelensky en el ojo, qué raro).
Y recuerden que los que van a pagar la "post-guerra", son los europeos !!. Kiev tiene que seguir existiendo para poder pasar las facturas !!


----------



## Sinjar (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Esta cosa que es?. Lanzan algo, llega, y al ratito destruye el edificio. ¿Por qué hace falta ese procedimiento?.











UR-77 Meteorit - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Nico (24 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Esta cosa que es?. Lanzan algo, llega, y al ratito destruye el edificio. ¿Por qué hace falta ese procedimiento?.




*Pero si hasta puse los vídeos !!*, no lees el hilo ?  






__





Guerra en Ucrania XVI


Estamos asistiendo a un fracaso militar histórico. Una potencia que es incapaz de avanzar y se pliega a una guerra de posiciones. Los ucros recibiendo una ayuda de material y de información masiva. Los lideres uropedos de paseo en Kiev con alfombra. Se anuncia incluso ya la visita del legado...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## workforfood (24 Abr 2022)

A los mentirosos y progandistas OTAN del foro, solo hay que ver quiénes son les importa un huevo como haga la guerra Rusia sus post son chorongos de propaganda, te ponen fotos de muertos rusos o un tanque Ucraniano destrozado como Ruso, en este post ni entran. El objetivo de Putin es el trozo que falta de Donetsk, no hay más es una cosa enana, no es para herniarse. Pero la gente comenta qué cachondeo es esta guerra porque la OTAN ya está metiendo lo que le da la gana, y rusia responde con 4 pepinos porque no mete ni aviones!!!, la segunda fuerza aérea del mundo y no mete ni aviones es extraño y por eso se comenta. Una base naval enorme la de Crimea y no se está usando para prácticamente nada. Lo que da a entender que es la propia Rusia no quiere acabar esta guerra y quiere mantener un conflicto crónico.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Guanotopía (24 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Siempre me sorprenden los comentarios al estilo de _"los rusos son unos tontos", "estos tíos no tienen idea", "son unos nabos", "no le ganan a nadie_



A nada que aprendas un poco sobre la historia de las grandes guerras que ha habido, te das cuenta de que son un cúmulo de errores y malas decisiones, donde lo raro es que algo salga bien sin fallos.

Lo que sucede es que somos una sociedad de yolovalguistas donde por haber echado unas partidas a Hearts of Iron se creen que son la fusión de Rommel y Patton.


----------



## Decipher (24 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


>



¿Mucho judio en el ejército ruso?


----------



## Lma0Zedong (24 Abr 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿Mucho judio en el ejército ruso?



Hay gente que ve judíos hasta en la sopa


----------



## Impresionante (24 Abr 2022)

Armas ucronazis 1941


----------



## lasoziedad (24 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Estamos asistiendo a un fracaso militar histórico. Una potencia que es incapaz de avanzar y se pliega a una guerra de posiciones. Los ucros recibiendo una ayuda de material y de información masiva. Los lideres uropedos de paseo en Kiev con alfombra. Se anuncia incluso ya la visita del legado imperial, símbolo de que todo está atado. Y una Rusia que cada día tiene menos capacidad para ni siquiera poder golpear las infraestruras militares del enemigo. Ya ha perdido cualquier oportunidad de dominar el aire, los ucros pueden bajar ya cualquier cosa que vuele a nivel táctico. Solo quedan los misiles, que se usan con una parsimonia y contención desesperante. La industria ucro, continua con muy leves pérdidas. Trenes y puentes y carreteras, sin problemas. Energía, como si no hubiera guerra. No me extraña que el canalla de Borrel dijera que está guerra de ganará en el campo de batalla... increíble, pero este sin vergüenza va a llevar razón.



Al ignore que ya era hora, que eres muy cansino!


----------



## Decipher (24 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Hay gente que ve judíos hasta en la sopa



Supongo que si lo dice será por algo, sea o no una percepción exagerada. Quiero decir que algo de fondo habrá.


----------



## Seronoser (24 Abr 2022)

Algunos siguen sin entender que la bandera de la URSS no tiene hoy en día, nada que ver con el comunismo.
Como algunos otros foreros han explicados cientos de veces, es una bandera que recuerda la grandeza de un tiempo, cuando los diferentes pueblos eran hermanos y se ayudaban. Unidad. Y victoria.

Pero en Occidente tenéis un problema con los símbolos, que os condena como auténticos analfabetos culturales.
Peor para vosotros.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (24 Abr 2022)

Artillería rusa atacando una posición enemiga,... algo no cuadra aquí porque según algunos ejpertoh del foro los rusos sólo hacen bombardeos en alfombra gastando mucha munición


----------



## Roedr (24 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> *Pero si hasta puse los vídeos !!*, no lees el hilo ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sigo sin pillar la idea, porque lo que sale parece un proyectil normal que se lleva los cables.


----------



## llabiegu (24 Abr 2022)

Calvojoseantonio dijo:


> El rafale tampoco funcionara cuando lo necesitemos



Solo recordar el satelite español d inteligencia q casualmente exploto en un cohete ariane frances en la Guayana y que nos hubiera permitido monitorear todo el Magreb, especialmente Marruecos


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Abr 2022)

De modo que el AK-74 es un fúsil de 5 cochinos milímetros, vaya vaya...

Han copiado la mierda de calibre OTAN pero encima con el mismo cartucho corto de 39, me parece una reputa mierda, sinceramente.


----------



## llabiegu (24 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sigo sin pillar la idea, porque lo que sale parece un proyectil normal que se lleva los cables.



Lanza una especie d traca de feria valenciana fallera. Cuando la activan se cepilla 500 metros lineales


----------



## Arraki (24 Abr 2022)

Hoy Julián se ha levantado optimista


----------



## Nico (24 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sigo sin pillar la idea, porque lo que sale parece un proyectil normal que se lleva los cables.




Hay una "tira de explosivos" y un cable. El cohete impulsa ambas cosas y extiende la tira de explosivos sobre el terreno. El vehículo con el cable puede tirar de ella si hace falta.
Cuando está todo listo PUUUUUMMM !!

En el Edificio, si bien no se ve claramente, primero "pasa de largo" (el cohete), tardan un rato porque seguramente el vehículo estaba "tirando del cable" para montar la tira de explosivos sobre el Edificio y, cuando lo tuvo encima... PUUUMMMM !!

Mira los vídeos que te puse en el enlace !!


----------



## kelden (24 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sigo sin pillar la idea, porque lo que sale parece un proyectil normal que se lleva los cables.



No son "cables". Son una especie de sogas explosivas.


----------



## Azrael_II (24 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Artillería rusa atacando una posición enemiga,... algo no cuadra aquí porque según algunos ejpertoh del foro los rusos sólo hacen bombardeos en alfombra gastando mucha munición



Para mi la infantería rusa con apoyo de artillería, sobretodo pero no sólo, tropas chechenas, es la mejor del mundo y a los hechos me remito, toman ciudades que la OTAN necesitaría miles de de toneladas de bombas pesadas.

Ahora bien, es totalmente bestial la cantidad de armas de los ukros, pronto veremos utilizando misiles antitanque como "artilleria" y como "rifles de francotirador" y no es ninguna tontería ni tirar el dinero ya que tienen casi infinitos y algunos llegan con precisión de un metro a 5 kilómetros. Más que un rifle de francotirador.

En el tema político lo que se me ocurre es que Putin está esperando al mal menor "vientos del cambio " de Le Pen o victoria muy ajustada de Macron. Es jugarselo a una carta muy muy difícil. Yo creo que es posible pero para mí esto es 1 a 10 y harán trampas.
.


----------



## JoséBatallas (24 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



Te lo pillo para mi hilo de la Abuela. Gracias.


----------



## Arraki (24 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Me cito para mostrarles *cómo se usaba en Siria:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues con el poder destructivo que tiene para atacar trincheras debería de ser muy efectivo


----------



## Bulldozerbass (24 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No son "cables". Son una especie de sogas explosivas.



Así es. Imaginemos unas mangueras de esas de los bomberos pero en el hueco del macarrón lo que va es explosivo. Una vez tendidas se detonan y hasta luego Lucas.


----------



## Azrael_II (24 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



En plena Rusia..


Esto pasa porqué a diferencia de Ucrania en Rusia no se mata al disidente por mucho que digAn los MassMedia.

Rusia debe decidir si declara la guerra. Si la declara, saldrán patriotas de debajo de las piedras, no hará falta ni si quiera "matar a traiodores".

No me gusta el color que está tomando esto.

Alguien que sea un poco optimista puede dar su visión?


----------



## manodura79 (24 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Armas ucronazis 1941



Evidentemente que es para dar penita y que la OTAN mande más, mucho más armamento moderno. Algunos se están haciendo de oro. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Xan Solo (24 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Eso es atrezzo...
> Aparte un país que hace frontera directa con Rusia y no tienen ningún problema logístico para meter lo que quieran y parece que tienen más problemas logísticos que en Siria.



Una cosa es lo que prefiramos nosotros y otra lo que decida el mando ruso. La lentitud tiene sus ventajas. Nos olvidamos que esto es una guerra civil, y la lentitud es necesaria para limpiar, y para reclutar fuerzas novorrusas. Siempre nos olvidamos de q hay unidades de Donesk y Lugansk combatiendo, y soportando bajas, y avanzando contra fuerzas ATO muy fortificadas. 
Hace poco ha caído un comandante novorruso, no recuerdo el nombre, a 20km de liberar su casa. De muestra vale un botón. 

Entonces:
Los rusos no son tontos. Si no se han cargado a Zelenski es porque no quieren, quizá hasta lo consideran útil. 
Los rusos saben mejor que nosotros a qué se enfrentan. No escalarán cuando nos apetezca a los meros observadores. 
Es muy posible que les interese prolongar la guerra todo lo posible. 

La guerra tiene 3 frentes para Rusia:
1- El estrictamente militar, donde van lentos, pero controlando el juego. 
2- El publicitario hacia los rusos, donde arrasan. 
El publicitario hacia los ucranianos neutrales, donde están empezando a remontar y a trabajar para ofrecer una alternativa política - de ahí las banderas rojas, algo no sé si intencionado, y q probabalemente no sea comunista para nada-. 
El publicitario hacia occidente y resto del mundo. Hacia occidente no pueden ganar, pero cada día hay más contradicciones... Y al resto del mundo le tocan los cojones el egocentrismo occidental... 
3- El económico, donde se defienden bastante bien. No ganan, pero resisten. 

En los 3 frentes - y subfrentes- es posible que aguantar y resistir y prolongar "la agonía" no sea la peor opción en conjunto para Rusia. Igual q no entrar a saco en Azovstal. El tiempo juega a favor de Rusia. 

¿Qué nos interesa a Europa - y a España-? Obviamente no la prolongación de esa guerra. Pero eso quizá debimos haberlo pensado cuando alguien dijo "que se joda la UE"


----------



## arriondas (24 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Siempre me sorprenden los comentarios al estilo de _"los rusos son unos tontos", "estos tíos no tienen idea", "son unos nabos", "no le ganan a nadie"_.
> 
> Parece que algunos compañeros están acostumbrados a los videojuegos donde todo se resuelve en unas horas y se olvidan que una guerra es en el "mundo real".
> 
> ...



Esta operación "de bajo perfil" resulta más beneficiosa para Rusia que la clásica operación de los EEUU "llego, arraso con lo que se ponga por delante, y luego me largo al otro lado del océano, las facturas que las pague Rita la Cantaora". Como dices, Rusia deja una puerta abierta a negociar al no reducir Kiev a escombros, y por otro lado la presión sucesiva, la incertidumbre, tiene un efecto psicológico mayor que ponerlo todo encima de la mesa desde el primer momento. Tienes otros ases bajo la manga y ya los sacarás cuando lo consideres oportuno, impides al rival a acostumbrarse a los golpes, eso desgasta mucho.


----------



## Tierra Azul (24 Abr 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Gran noticia, camaradas putimoris.
> 
> *Abatidos dos generales rusos y uno más herido de gravedad en un ataque en Jersón*
> 
> ...



Tu ten cuidao a ver si resulta que esta vivo por ahi como ha pasado por este hilito....regodeador de soldados muertos


----------



## Nico (24 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No son "cables". Son una especie de sogas explosivas.





Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Así es.




Vean los vídeos que puse !!  

*Son dos cosas juntas*, la "manguera de explosivos" y el "cable de acero".

Cuando el cohete las extiende sobre el terreno, el vehículo puede tirar del cable para acomodarlo un poco (si fuera necesario) y luego lo hacen detonar.

Pero si puse DOS vídeos !! (cortos e interesantísimos). En el primero se ve cómo lo usan en Siria, en el segundo está la explicación de *COMO SE CARGA, COMO SE DISPARA Y COMO SE DETONA !!*


----------



## manodura79 (24 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sigo sin pillar la idea, porque lo que sale parece un proyectil normal que se lleva los cables.



Eso no son cables. Son tubos con explosivos. El proyectil lleva los tubos al sitio designado y una vez allí explotan. En teoría eso es para desminar carreteras. ¿Has visto las cintas de petardos que usan en Valencia? Algo así pero a lo bestia y lanzado con un obús. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MiguelLacano (24 Abr 2022)

kraker dijo:


> Está luchando Rusia va toda la OTAN y países que no son de ella. Ningún país aguanta eso



Sí, pero eso debían saberlo, y lo sabían seguro, antes de empezar este episodio. Y no te descubro nada si te recuerdo que a la guerra no se debe ir (iniciándola tu) sin libertad de acción y sin capacidad de ejecución. Menos aún sin voluntad de vencer. ¿hiciste la mili?


----------



## JoséBatallas (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## MiguelLacano (24 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Hoy Julián se ha levantado optimista



No me extraña que esa alimaña mediática se levante contento. No es para menos


----------



## El_Suave (24 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Sí, pero eso debían saberlo, y lo sabían seguro, antes de empezar este episodio. Y no te descubro nada si te recuerdo que a la guerra no se debe ir (iniciándola tu) sin libertad de acción y sin capacidad de ejecución. Menos aún sin voluntad de vencer. ¿hiciste la mili?



Pero la guerra no la ha iniciado Rusia. 

No la ha elegido Rusia, ha sido obligada a ella, pues como ha dicho otro forero: "es mentira que dos no se peleen si uno no quiere".


----------



## cobasy (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## JAG63 (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## MiguelLacano (24 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Esta operación "de bajo perfil" resulta más beneficiosa para Rusia que la clásica operación de los EEUU "llego, arraso con lo que se ponga por delante, y luego me largo al otro lado del océano, las facturas que las pague Rita la Cantaora". Como dices, Rusia deja una puerta abierta a negociar al no reducir Kiev a escombros, y por otro lado la presión sucesiva, la incertidumbre, tiene un efecto psicológico mayor que ponerlo todo encima de la mesa desde el primer momento. Tienes otros ases bajo la manga y ya los sacarás cuando lo consideres oportuno, impides al rival a acostumbrarse a los golpes, eso desgasta mucho.




No tiene ningún sentido lo que dice, amigo conforero. Y créame que intento verlo de otra manera. Pero es que no hay manera.

1.- "Puerta abierta a negociar". Negociar ¿qué? ¿Que Crimea y el Dombas vuelven a Rusia? ¿Y para eso desencadenas una guerra y pierdes miles de vidas humanas insustituibles, además de no poca cantidad de material? Eso cuando Crimea ya la tenían y la mayor parte del Dombás también... ¿qué tienes para negociar, devolverles Mariupol y escupir en las tumbas de los cientos de soldados que ha costado someter ese infierno? ¿Seguro?

2.- ¿Estás seguro que no se negocia mucho mejor arrasando las infraestructuras? ¿Seguro? Pregúntale al difunto Milosevic... Su ejército, el serbio, estaba intacto, pero tuvo que hincar la rodilla porque la OTAN enviaba Serbia al medievo, bombardeando infraestructuras civiles, vitales para sobrevivir como país del siglo XX.. ¿Me dice usted que Rusia no podía, y debía, haber hecho idéntica operación?

3.- Me habla usted de "incertidumbre psicológica"... Perdone, pero dar esperanza al enemigo no está en los manuales de estrategia. Dejarle dominar la diplomacia, porque resiste cómodo en su despacho es... como decirlo suave... ¿de idiotas? Yo casi me inclino más a pensar en traición, porque parece más lógico.
Si no quiere verlo, y yo tampoco querría verlo, Zelensky domina el medio y cada día está más fuerte. Ni siquiera ya habla de negociaciones, directamente pide más y más armas para remontar... y se las están dando, provocando un estancamiento de los frentes que es suicida para Rusia. El ucronazi se va a sostener con el dinero uropedo y yanqui, y si la población mantiene un nivel de vida jodido pero más o menos asumible, nadie le va a tumbar. Es de primero de estrategia elemental que al enemigo no le tienes que dar ni agua y negociar solo cuando le hayas dejado claro que la alternativa es mucho más jodida que continuar. Pero no es eso lo que el gran Putin está haciendo, no, es precisamente lo contrario.

4.- Y señores, pasan los días y nada se mueve. Bueno sí, se mueven los trenes y vehículos que fortalecen al ejercito ucro y sostienen una guerra que desangra a Rusia, en hombres y medios y economía. Un puto desastre que ya no sé muy bien cómo puede acabar, sin reventar la a propia nación rusa que se merece una mejor suerte de la que le están deparando sus dirigentes.


----------



## kelden (24 Abr 2022)

O sea que si mañana desaparecen las feministas y los negros el PIB crece un 30 % de golpe? Así funciona la cosa?


----------



## lasoziedad (24 Abr 2022)

*Zelenski critica al jefe de la ONU*

El presidente de Ucrania,* Volodimir Zelenski, criticó este sábado la decisión "sin ninguna lógica" del secretario general de la ONU*, Antonio Guterres, de planear ir la semana próxima *a Moscú antes que a Kiev*.

"Es sencillamente *erróneo ir primero a Rusia y luego a Ucrania*", dijo Zelenski en una rueda de prensa, al referirse a la agenda de Guterres, que prevé viajar el martes a Moscú y el jueves a Kiev.* "Es una decisión sin ninguna justicia ni ninguna lógica"*, agregó.

"La guerra es *en Ucrania, no hay cuerpos en las calles de Moscú. Sería lógico ir primero a Ucrania* y ver a gente, ver las consecuencias de la ocupación", antes de visitar a Rusia, agregó el líder ucraniano.


----------



## arriondas (24 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> No tiene ningún sentido lo que dice, amigo conforero. Y créame que intento verlo de otra manera. Pero es que no hay manera.
> 
> 1.- "Puerta abierta a negociar". Negociar ¿qué? ¿Que Crimea y el Dombas vuelven a Rusia? ¿Y para eso desencadenas una guerra y pierdes miles de vidas humanas insustituibles, además de no poca cantidad de material? Eso cuando Crimea ya la tenían y la mayor parte del Dombás también... ¿qué tienes para negociar, devolverles Mariupol y escupir en las tumbas de los cientos de soldados que ha costado someter ese infierno? ¿Seguro?
> 
> ...



Debe pensarlo de otro modo. Como dijo un analista militar en el programa de Tucker Carlson... ¿Y si el objetivo no es otro que destruir al ejército ucraniano en lugar de cruzar el Dnieper? Ucrania envía sus mejores efectivos al matadero, sin ninguna esperanza de conseguir nada. Tarde o temprano se quedará sin tropas de cierta calidad.


----------



## workforfood (24 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> No tiene ningún sentido lo que dice, amigo conforero. Y créame que intento verlo de otra manera. Pero es que no hay manera.
> 
> 1.- "Puerta abierta a negociar". Negociar ¿qué? ¿Que Crimea y el Dombas vuelven a Rusia? ¿Y para eso desencadenas una guerra y pierdes miles de vidas humanas insustituibles, además de no poca cantidad de material? Eso cuando Crimea ya la tenían y la mayor parte del Dombás también... ¿qué tienes para negociar, devolverles Mariupol y escupir en las tumbas de los cientos de soldados que ha costado someter ese infierno? ¿Seguro?
> 
> ...



Si han dicho que esto se va a alargar es porque está "negociado". Nadie deja las puertas de en par en par para que toda la OTAN meta lo que quiera, como se ha visto hasta tanques eslovacos por el Donbass como pedro por su casa cuando eso en Marzo era una línea roja y ahora es NADA, y la infraestructura la han dejado prácticamente intacta, ya veremos lo que pasa pero esto es un chiste.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (24 Abr 2022)

La extensión del complejo de Azovstal comparada con el casco urbano de Madrid para que nos hagamos una idea de la magnitud.


----------



## kelden (24 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> No tiene ningún sentido lo que dice, amigo conforero. Y créame que intento verlo de otra manera. Pero es que no hay manera.
> 
> 1.- "Puerta abierta a negociar". Negociar ¿qué? ¿Que Crimea y el Dombas vuelven a Rusia? ¿Y para eso desencadenas una guerra y pierdes miles de vidas humanas insustituibles, además de no poca cantidad de material? Eso cuando Crimea ya la tenían y la mayor parte del Dombás también... ¿qué tienes para negociar, devolverles Mariupol y escupir en las tumbas de los cientos de soldados que ha costado someter ese infierno? ¿Seguro?
> 
> ...





> Si no quiere verlo, y yo tampoco querría verlo, Zelensky domina el medio y cada día está más fuerte



Y en las televisiones rusa, china e hindú Zelensky cada día es más hijoputa y está más débil. Zelensky no es nada, lo mismo que antes de la guerra. Es la propaganda de un signo u otro lo que le hace parecer una cosa u otra.

Y volviendo al tema .... Parece que Putin quiere que alguien le firme una escritura ante el notario certificando todas sus pretensiones sobre Ucrania. Por eso no se carga Parlamento, gobierno y hasta al Zelensky: porque, desde su punto de vista, tiene que haber alguien reconocido legalmente con la autoridad suficiente para firmar y dar validez a lo firmado.

La guerra. Ha elegido hacer la tortilla sin romper los huevos por diversos motivos (económicos (intereses de los oligarcas), políticos (la gente de las tierras conquistadas probablemente acabarán votando en las elecciones rusas y no quiere que lo vean como un carnicero), etc....etc....). Al mismo tiempo el cree que las sanciones perjudican más a la UE que a la propia Rusia y, con el tiempo, aparecerán las divisiones y la bronca interna. Desde su punto de vista, prolongar el conflicto perjudica más a la UE que a ellos mismos.

Tiene razón? Le va a salir bien? No tengo ni puta idea. Lo que si te puedo decir es que si este plan "suave" no les funciona, aplicarán el plan hijoputa y no será Putin quien lo dirija. La bandera de la URSS se está viendo demasiado y si tienes en cuenta que el equivalente ruso a nuestro "deep state" son las estructuras de inteligencia y militares reconvertidas de los soviéticos el mensaje es claro: alguien ya está planificando ante la eventualidad de tener que aplicar el modelo chino o uno muy parecido.


----------



## Azrael_II (24 Abr 2022)

A ver qué pasa en las elecciones francesas. Rusia no puede perder esta guerra, por qué sabéis lo que significa?

1. Pondrán oligarcas, seguramente de origen judío a controlar todas las empresas de Rusia.
2. Estas serán "regaladas" a fondos de Wall Street.
3. Se harán leyes para "liberalizar" la economía, para eso sobornaran a unos 500 políticos rusos (es decir a prácticamente los más importantes) , los harán millonarios.
4. La "liberalización" tendrá tres pilares, el llamativo :
A) políticas LGTBI
B) se escogerá una etnia y se dirá que han sido maltratados por los rusos.
C) "Liberalización" de la economía, es decir fuera el Estado para regalar las empresas a Estados Unidos.

5. Las leyes lgtbi y el rollo este serán el foco de atención y habrá manifestaciones en contra y comentarios homófobos en Chechenia.
6. Nacionalistsd convocarán manifestaciones por qué están vendiendo a Rusia . Desde occidente nos dirán que se manifiestan para matar homosexuales..
7. Represión de los manifestantes con decenas de muertos. En occidente nos lo venderán como que está bien que los maten.
8. Revueltas más fuertes y Golpe de estado.
9. El Golpe de estado será aplastado por los traidores. Detendrán o ejecutarán rollo Ucrania a los responsables.
10. Purga occidental contra el antiguo régimen, miles de detenidos , incluso militares .

Llegados a este punto

11. Saldrán señores de la guerra en diferentes regiones. Por ejemplo Chechenia el será independiente de facto pero luchará contra La nueva Rusia
12 la Rusia campesina y pequeños pueblos se revelarán a la rusia judeo-americana
13. Guerra civil.
14. Problemas con la armas nucleares


15. Represión en occidente sobre cualquier comentario anti occidente americano.
16. Cierre de burbuja
17. Cierre de todos los medios alternativos 
18. Políticas de escasez de alimentos y energía 
19. Nueva Plandemia o bien emergencia nacional. 
20. Detención de disidentes

21 Desde la UE querrán un pasaporte digital y biométrico. Allí estarán todos nuestros datos. No será necesario el dinero ni tarjetas ni nada con el tiempo
22. Manifestaciones contra la tiranía NWO
23. Serán reprimidas violentamente. Serán acusados de locos y asesinos o terroristas.

24. Con el tiempo cuando se desarrolle totalmente el pasaporte digital habrá relajación de la represión. Liberarán a disidentes.

25. Cancelación. Utilizarán el pasaporte digital para directamente desconectar una persona. No podrá ni tener móvil, ni dinero ni nada.
.
26. Si se precisa, igual ni hace falta ya que seremos borregos, sustitución étnica

27. Preparacion para mini guerras entre China, india, paquistan 
28. Movimientos independentista y terroristas en China.

29. Occidente conseguirá sobornar a parte china, pakistaní o bien india para una guerra media que provocará 100 millones de refugiados

30. Guerra con China. Mandarán a millones de hombres occidentales al frente. Las mujeres migrantes y algunas etnias (gitanos, judíos etc) no irán a la guerra.

____________________

¿Queréis eso?

Rusia debe declarar la guerra oficialmente y movilizar a la población. A millones de rusos , solo hay que darles unos uniformes .

Mirad , los huevos, acabo de pasar por el puerto de Palma y hualaaa sorpresa



El pueblo ruso se merece poderse defender


----------



## workforfood (24 Abr 2022)

Como cojones va a negociar Zelenski si le están metiendo todo el armamento gratis sin problemas, se han visto imágenes de aviones en camiones desmontados pero ya se está hablando de meter aviones enteros sin problemas, donde están las líneas rojas de no armar a Ucrania de Marzo, la frontera polaca debe de haber colas kilométricas de camiones y trenes, llenos de armamento OTAN.


----------



## Teuro (24 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Evidentemente Putin quería una victoria rápida, las cosas no salieron bien. El plan B era llegar a un acuerdo y estar bien visto en el mundo occidental.
> 
> Se sabía desde el minuto 0 que Rusia y Putin iban a ser el demonio hubiera guerra o no
> 
> ...



La capacidad industrial en fabricación de armamento de Rusia no puede compararse con la capacidad de los países de la OTAN, ahí a la larga Rusia lleva las de perder, lo que no es infinito son el número de soldados ucranianos que, llegado el caso y como en todas las guerras previas, a la hora de poner muertos Rusia gana por goleada, así que ahí está la cosa, no está nada definido.


----------



## llabiegu (24 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Te lo pillo para mi hilo de la Abuela. Gracias.



Enlace please


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (24 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Debe pensarlo de otro modo. Como dijo un analista militar en el programa de Tucker Carlson... ¿Y si el objetivo no es otro que destruir al ejército ucraniano en lugar de cruzar el Dnieper? Ucrania envía sus mejores efectivos al matadero, sin ninguna esperanza de conseguir nada. Tarde o temprano se quedará sin tropas de cierta calidad.



En un ataque terrestre contra un enemigo en posiciones defensivas las bajas son, como minimo, de 2 a 1.

Rusia hasta ahora, a diferencia de la OTAN cuando va a democracitar moritos, no esta usando artilleria ni bombardeos masivos para castigar a un enemigo parapetado entre su poblacion civil.

Asi que es dificil saber que ejercito se puede quedar antes sin tropas de "calidad".


----------



## Teuro (24 Abr 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿Quien nos va a destruir los aeropuertos? ¿Marruecos?



Complicada misión, tenemos un wevo de aeropuetos, tantos que incluso no hay aviones para tanto aeropuerto.


----------



## JoséBatallas (24 Abr 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Enlace please








La historia de la ABUELA contada en imágenes [HEROINA de la Guerra de Ucrania] ACTUALIZACION!! YA ES OFICIAL: ABUELA ENCONTRADA


El suceso en cuestión registrado en video tuvo lugar en el Donbass, cuando una anciana salió con una bandera de la Unión Soviética al encuentro de personas en uniforme militar, creyendo que quienes habían llegado eran militares rusos. Sin embargo, resultaron ser militares ucranianos quienes...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (24 Abr 2022)

Ayer ví esta charla emitida hace un mes en la pública con estos tres pájaros: un exembajador en Rusia (Fernández de Peña), un exembajador en China (Bregolat) y un exdirector del CNI (Dezcallar).

*24.03.2022

La GUERRA de UCRANIA traerá un NUEVO ORDEN MUNDIAL "ANTIPÁTICO", de POLOS ENFRENTADOS | RTVE*


Spoiler


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Así es. Imaginemos unas mangueras de esas de los bomberos pero en el hueco del macarrón lo que va es explosivo. Una vez tendidas se detonan y hasta luego Lucas.



Explícalo gastronómicamente, a ver si lo entienden:

Una funda de longaniza rellena de morcillas explosivas  

*Tripa para salchichas de secado rígido - Tripa para salchichas de secado comestible de 2 capas para salchichas caseras sabrosas Jamón 8m*






*+*
*Morcilla de cebolla y arroz*
*




*


----------



## Teuro (24 Abr 2022)

Para estar como China es imprescindible que nadie te amenace. Cuanto te gastas 200.000 millones al año en armamento, tienes un ejército de más de 2.000.000 de soldados, una población de más de 1.400 millones de personas y un PIB que es el segundo del mundo, pues, como menos, nadie tiene cojones a toserte, escepto EEUU. La "operación especial" de Ucrania a escandalizado a todos los países de Europa, se ven débiles, indefensos ante Rusia, su defensa depende totalmente de EEUU, es asi de simple: La puntilla del hundimiento de Europa la acaba de dar Rusia. Para que Europa sea algo en el panorama internacional no le queda otra que unificarse y presentarse como una sola nación de 500 millones de habitantes, pero claro, eso es tan utópico como esperar que el África negra se unifique en una sola nación, no lo veremos. No queda otra que la zozobra.


----------



## kelden (24 Abr 2022)

Lo que hace que un pais no sea competitivo son las políticas económicas neolib que destruyen el tejido social, deslocalizan el entramado productivo de los paises y empobrecen a la población en beneficio de las grandes empresas y capitales.

Si en los últimos 40 años te has jartao de votar PP o PSOE, eso es lo que ha destruido tu pais. Sus políticas económicas. 

Lo que no entiendo es ese empeño que teneis en echar la culpa a negros, feministas, maricones y gitanos. Ninguno de esos ha firmado las leyes que nos han traido hasta aquí.


----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## MiguelLacano (24 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y en las televisiones rusa, china e hindú Zelensky cada día es más hijoputa y está más débil. Zelensky no es nada, lo mismo que antes de la guerra. Es la propaganda de un signo u otro lo que le hace parecer una cosa u otra.
> 
> Y volviendo al tema .... Parece que Putin quiere que alguien le firme una escritura ante el notario certificando todas sus pretensiones sobre Ucrania. Por eso no se carga Parlamento, gobierno y hasta al Zelensky: porque, desde su punto de vista, tiene que haber alguien reconocido legalmente con la autoridad suficiente para firmar y dar validez a lo firmado.
> 
> ...




¿Y firmar un documento "ante notario" le permite asegurar que eso va a valer dentro de ... 5 años... 10 años...? Sí, como Milosevic, que acabó firmando un documento donde se "garantizaba" la permanencia de Kosovo dentro de Yugoslavia, con un alto nivel de "autonomía"... Y ya ve lo que pasó. Los notarios valen para un pobrecito currante en un país en paz, pero en la diplomacia sólo hay la fuerza, la diplomacia es el vestido bonito de la fuerza. Pregúntele también a los saharauis, a los palestinos y a tantos y tantos que les han firmado algo para pasárselo por el forro cuando hubo ocasión.

Más bien es lo contrario, barre al que se resiste y aupa a otro que te deba a ti el puesto...

En la guerra no hay tortilla sin romper huevos, sin romper de hecho muchos huevos (cuantos más huevos rompas más probable es que ganes, y ganes para mucho tiempo). Lo dicho, si no tienes libertad de acción y estás decidido a ganar, sin contemplaciones, entonces no es una "operación militar", es una cagada.

¿Sanciones van a afectar más a Europa?... Pues no se Rick, montar una guerra que pierdes (no ganar nada en esta sangría es perder, sin paliativos) para que te sancionen y así ganar finalmente... Son muchos sis... y encima no veo razón ninguna para no haber hecho la guerra económica directamente, pedir por ej. rublos para el gas y demás medidas que ahora vemos. Y sí, machacar hasta la última fábrica de ucronazilandia, con calma si quieres, porque destruir sus medios y logística civil sí entendería que fuera algo progresivo y con calma (como hizo la OTAN en Serbia, vamos).

Todo esto es tremendo, frustrante, doloroso y cabreante, porque Rusia no va tener otra oportunidad y el tiempo corre en su contra, aceleradamente además.


----------



## Marx lo dijo (24 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Para estar como China es imprescindible que nadie te amenace. Cuanto te gastas 200.000 millones al año en armamento, tienes un ejército de más de 2.000.000 de soldados, una población de más de 1.400 millones de personas y un PIB que es el segundo del mundo, pues, como menos, nadie tiene cojones a toserte, escepto EEUU. La "operación especial" de Ucrania a escandalizado a todos los países de Europa, se ven débiles, indefensos ante Rusia, su defensa depende totalmente de EEUU, es asi de simple: La puntilla del hundimiento de Europa la acaba de dar Rusia. Para que Europa sea algo en el panorama internacional no le queda otra que unificarse y presentarse como una sola nación de 500 millones de habitantes, pero claro, eso es tan utópico como esperar que el África negra se unifique en una sola nación, no lo veremos. No queda otra que la zozobra.



A Europa le espera un "Siglo XIX Chino". Y nos los merecemos por tontos.


----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)

*Ucrania reza por su "resurrección" nacional en el día grande de la Pascua.*
Las iglesias ucranianas celebran hoy el día grande de la Pascua ortodoxa, con miles de fieles orando y los sacerdotes bendiciendo la carne, los huevos y los lácteos que tras el recogimiento de la cuaresma comerán las familias, aunque a la mesa no se sentarán los refugiados ni los soldados en el frente y en la memoria estarán los fallecidos, informa Efe.

La celebración es desigual a lo largo del país: mientras* Odesa*, en el sur, llora el ataque que mató este sábado al menos a 8 personas, entre ellas un bebé de tres meses, en *Leópolis*, en el oeste, las calles del centro amanecían animadas, con familias de paseo, las iglesias llenas y las terrazas abiertas.

Solo la presencia de militares y la letanía de las alarmas antiaéreas de ayer a medianoche recordaban a simple vista que, pese a ser día festivo, el país está en guerra.

Y la iglesia no es ajena al conflicto. En *Ucrania* conviven una veintena de confesiones cristianas, con los ortodoxos en cabeza, aunque éstos tienen dos vertientes principales: la del patriarcado de *Moscú*, fiel defensora de la *invasión*, y el de *Ucrania*, que defiende a ultranza la identidad nacional propia.


----------



## kelden (24 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> ¿Y firmar un documento "ante notario" le permite asegurar que eso va a valer dentro de ... 5 años... 10 años...? Sí, como Milosevic, que acabó firmando un documento donde se "garantizaba" la permanenca de Kosovo dentro de Yugoslavia, con un alto nivel de "autonomía"... Y ya ve lo que pasó. Los notarios valen para un pobrecito currante en un país en paz, pero en la diplomacia sólo hay la fuerza, la diplomacia es el vestido bonito de la fuerza. Pregúntele también a los saharauis, a los palestinos y a tantos y tantos que les han firmado algo para pasárselo por el forro cuando hubo ocasión.
> 
> Más bien es lo contrario, barre al que se resiste y aupa a otro que te deba a ti el puesto...
> 
> ...



Que yo te he dicho lo que creo, a la vista de lo que está haciendo, que está en su cabeza, no lo que pienso yo. No me tienes que rebatir a mi. Si le sale bien será el nuevo Pedro el Grande y si le sale mal los comunistas sacarán el garrote gordo. Probabilidades en un sentido u otro? No te sabría decir, no tengo cifras económicas veraces de como afectan las sanciones a unos y otros, no tengo datos sociológicos que midan el estado de ánimo en las sociedades de unos y otros, etc...etc...

Veo cosas (alemania quiere unas cosas, polonia otras, la economía rusa no se ha hundido con las sanciones y a la europea le han sentada muy mal, etc...etc...) pero no son suficientes para que haga un juicio definitivo. Una cosa si es segura: cuanto más se prolongue esto, más división habrá en Europa. Yo hace un año pagaba unos 100 € de luz. El mes pasao he pagao 280 y gano lo mismo. Eso no hay gobierno que lo aguante durante mucho tiempo.


----------



## cryfar74 (24 Abr 2022)

De nuevo hay que irse a las antípodas para que el discurso triunfalista Otánico se ajuste a la realidad.



US narrative won’t survive defeat in Donbass - Indian Punchline

*La narrativa estadounidense no sobrevivirá a la derrota en Donbass*

*




El primer ministro indio, Narendra Modi (derecha), con el primer ministro del Reino Unido, Boris Johnson, Nueva Delhi, 22 de abril de 2022 *

Una cosa extraordinaria acerca de la diplomacia británica es que busca continuamente formas de mantenerse a la vanguardia y brindar valor agregado a su cliente al otro lado del Atlántico, los Estados Unidos. Eso hace que los comentarios sobre el conflicto de Ucrania del primer ministro del Reino Unido, Boris Johnson, en su conferencia de prensa en Nueva Delhi el viernes sean muy significativos. 
Johnson trajo a la mente las líneas evocadoras del poema Dover Beach de Matthew Arnold sobre el “rugido melancólico, largo y que se retira” cuando la fe está retrocediendo. Estaba completamente en desacuerdo con el enfoque de los comentarios del presidente estadounidense Joe Biden en la Casa Blanca el día anterior, donde prometió

“hacer que Putin rinda cuentas por su brutal y sangrienta guerra”;
“aumentar aún más la capacidad de Ucrania para luchar en el este, en la región de Donbas”; 
para “repeler la agresión de Rusia en Ucrania, para hacer retroceder el salvajismo de Putin”; 
“enviando un mensaje inequívoco a Putin: nunca logrará dominar y ocupar toda Ucrania. No lo hará, eso no sucederá”; 
“aumentar la presión sobre Putin y aislar aún más a Rusia en el escenario mundial”; 
“además de negar a Rusia los beneficios del sistema económico internacional que tanto disfrutó en el pasado”; 
“seguir apoyando al valiente y orgulloso pueblo de Ucrania”.
¡Biden logró empaquetar toda esta retórica vitriólica en un solo discurso! De hecho, incluso remató derrochando optimismo de que “todavía no hay pruebas de que Mariupol haya caído por completo”. 

Pero Johnson, en marcado contraste, tendió a aceptar el pronóstico de la inteligencia militar británica de que los rusos podrían ganar en Ucrania. Sin acrobacias verbales, fue directamente al grano: 
“Creo que lo triste es que eso (*la victoria rusa*) es una posibilidad realista. Sí, por supuesto. Putin tiene un ejército enorme, tiene una posición política muy difícil... la única opción que tiene ahora es seguir tratando de usar su enfoque espantoso y aplastante, impulsado, dirigido por la artillería, tratando de aplastar a los ucranianos. Está muy cerca de asegurar un puente terrestre en Mariupol ahora. La situación es, me temo, impredecible. *Solo tenemos que ser realistas al respecto*”. 

Durante su reciente visita a Ucrania, Johnson habría aconsejado al presidente Vladimir Zelensky que se retirara y formara una nueva línea de defensa, pero Zelensky no tuvo más opción que seguir el consejo estadounidense. 

Para el presidente Biden, por supuesto, hay una buena razón por la que la guerra debería continuar como una guerra para siempre. La guerra une a Europa detrás del debilitado liderazgo transatlántico de Estados Unidos. Además, Biden ahora tiene una coartada para explicar la alta inflación en la economía estadounidense. Está aplacando el complejo militar-industrial en un año electoral. Biden anunció el jueves un nuevo paquete de 800 millones de dólares en ayuda militar para artillería pesada, 144.000 rondas de municiones y drones, que se enviarán “directamente al frente de la libertad” en Donbass. 

Sin embargo, la gran pregunta sigue siendo: ¿Cuánto tiempo se mantendrá la unidad occidental detrás del liderazgo estadounidense si Biden busca un conflicto prolongado con Rusia? Las derrotas sucesivas en Mariupol y Donbass no solo romperían la espalda del ejército ucraniano y mellarían seriamente la credibilidad de los EE. UU., sino que también *desacreditarían toda la narrativa triunfalista occidental*. 

Si bien las sanciones occidentales han afectado a la economía rusa, según las indicaciones actuales, Moscú se está ajustando a una "nueva normalidad". Contrariamente a las expectativas occidentales, *las sanciones no han cambiado la opinión pública rusa contra el gobierno*. La prueba exitosa del miércoles pasado del misil balístico intercontinental de próxima generación Sarmat de Rusia, que “no tiene análogos en el mundo y no los tendrá durante mucho tiempo” (palabras de Putin), es sin duda una afirmación desafiante. 

Mientras tanto, los intentos occidentales de “aislar” a Rusia no tienen historias de éxito que contar. En la reunión de ministros de finanzas del G20 en Washington, el tablón del “boicot a Rusia” no tuvo más participantes que el bloque occidental. Estados Unidos no logró persuadir a Arabia Saudita para que se retirara de su cartel OPEP+ con Rusia. Sobre todo, en el área clave donde más importa, el petróleo y el gas, Europa es incapaz de aceptar un embargo. Varios países de la UE amenazan con vetar cualquier movimiento de la Comisión. 

Las economías europeas se encuentran en diversas etapas de colapso, a medida que el retroceso de las sanciones comienza a golpearlas. El banco central de Alemania advirtió el viernes que un embargo total sobre las compras de energía rusas podría costar 180.000 millones de euros, reducir en un 5% el PIB esperado de Alemania este año y llevar a la economía nuevamente a una recesión severa. Advirtió que incluso la necesidad de encontrar fuentes de energía de reemplazo dispararía la inflación, agregando más de 1,5% puntos porcentuales al índice de precios al consumidor de este año y más de 2% puntos al del próximo año. 

El canciller Olaf Scholz le dijo a Spiegel el viernes que un embargo de gas se trata en última instancia de “evitar una crisis económica dramática, la pérdida de millones de empleos y de fábricas que nunca volverían a abrir”. Dijo que dadas "las enormes consecuencias para nuestro país, para toda Europa... es mi responsabilidad decir: 'No podemos permitir ese (embargo)'".

*Los europeos se están dando cuenta más temprano que tarde de que son grandes perdedores*. Aparte de las interrupciones en las cadenas de suministro que dificultan la producción industrial, con la carga de 5 millones de refugiados (hasta ahora) y el gran impacto en la seguridad alimentaria debido a la guerra en el "granero de Europa", combinado con la escasez de los fertilizantes que se utilizan para aumentar el rendimiento de los cultivos, Europa está sintiendo la peor parte de las subidas de precios. 

Incluso antes de la guerra en Ucrania, los precios de los fertilizantes estaban aumentando rápidamente debido al aumento del costo del gas, y el fertilizante nitrogenado costaba casi cinco veces más que el año pasado. Los expertos advierten que todo esto podría derivar en una crisis alimentaria. Agricultores agitados han liderado protestas pidiendo concesiones. 

Las encuestas de Gallup International han demostrado que las mayores preocupaciones de los ciudadanos de la UE en este momento son el aumento de los precios, el temor a una guerra cada vez mayor en Ucrania y la posible escasez en el suministro de energía. Más de la mitad de los ciudadanos de la UE creen que Europa ya ha brindado suficiente apoyo a Ucrania. 

Aquí es donde la derrota en Donbass se convierte en un evento culminante que cuestiona toda la narrativa estadounidense sobre Ucrania (expansión de la OTAN, seguridad europea y diálogo con Rusia) y, por supuesto, la fijación con el liderazgo de Vladimir Putin en Rusia.
Una encuesta publicada el jueves por The Associated Press-NORC Center for Public Affairs Research muestra que el deseo de los estadounidenses de involucrarse ha disminuido un poco. Solo el 32% dice que Estados Unidos debería tener un papel importante en el conflicto, frente al 40% del mes pasado. Un 49% adicional dice que Estados Unidos debería tener un papel menor.
*Mientras hablaba en Delhi, Johnson casi descartó la narrativa de Biden*. En cambio, pidió “establecer una visión para el futuro de Ucrania en la arquitectura de seguridad de Europa. ¿Dónde encaja Ucrania ahora?”. 



Johnson dijo que Ucrania necesita poder responder esa pregunta eventualmente: "lo que los ucranianos quieren eventualmente". Curiosamente, no usó la palabra "gobierno ucraniano". 

Johnson profundizó en “una colección de garantías de seguridad de países de ideas afines: compromisos de seguridad sobre lo que podemos hacer para respaldarlos con armamento, capacitación e intercambio de inteligencia”. Pero rápidamente agregó que esto no puede ser “como una garantía del Artículo 5 (OTAN)”. En cambio, dijo, Ucrania debería tener “disuasión por negación”. 

Según la visión de Johnson, la membresía de Ucrania en la OTAN es inconcebible. Gran Bretaña anticipa nuevos hechos sobre el terreno. *Johnson pareció reconocer las realidades políticas emergentes a medida que el gigante ruso "pulía" implacablemente la maquinaria de guerra de Kiev hasta convertirla en polvo. *


----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)

*Ucrania asegura haber atacado con misiles a 50 oficiales rusos en Jerson.*
En lo que podría ser uno de los incidentes más graves para el ejército ruso desde la* invasión de Ucrania*, un ataque con misiles del ejército de Ucrania destruyó ayer un puesto de mando militar en Jerson, en el sur de *Ucrania*.

Según se comunicó oficialmente ya el sábado, dos generales rusos habrían muerto en el ataque, que habría matado o herido a otros medio centenar de altos mandos del ejército moscovita.

Oleksiy Arestovych, ex agente de los servicios secretos de *Kiev* y ahora asesor del presidente ucraniano *Zelenski*, habló de "al menos 50 altos oficiales rusos presentes en el puesto de mando en el momento del ataque. No tenemos confirmación oficial de su destino, pero debe ser aterrador".


----------



## la mano negra (24 Abr 2022)

Putin juega al ajedrez. Y es desesperante verlo jugar por culpa de sus pausas y su forma de administrar el tiempo No entiendes por qué no hace jugadas que son del más elemental sentido común ¿ Cómo coño es posible que no haya volado todavía los puentes sobre el río Dniéper ? ¿ A qué espera ? ¿ Por qué no declara ya una movilización siquiera parcial para estar prevenido contra todo lo que le está levantando en contra la OTAN ? ¿ Cómo es posible que esté perdiendo la iniciativa que tan magistralmente adquirió cua


----------



## la mano negra (24 Abr 2022)

Putin juega al ajedrez. Y es desesperante verlo jugar por culpa de sus pausas y su forma de administrar el tiempo No entiendes por qué no hace jugadas que son del más elemental sentido común ¿ Cómo coño es posible que no haya volado todavía los puentes sobre el río Dniéper ? ¿ A qué espera ? ¿ Por qué no declara ya una movilización siquiera parcial para estar prevenido contra todo lo que le está levantando en contra la OTAN ? ¿ Cómo es posible que esté perdiendo la iniciativa que tan magistralmente adquirió cua


----------



## workforfood (24 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> De nuevo hay que irse a las antípodas para que el discurso triunfalista Otánico se ajuste a la realidad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En Kiev el ejército Ruso no se acercó ni a 20 km de Kiev. Y se largaron porque no podían hacer nada con esa pequeña fuerza. El Donbass ha sido liberado casi todo el Lugansk y la mitad del Donetsk pero así estaban antes de la intervención Rusa, lo único que se ha tomado es la zona de Mariúpol. Se supone que el trozo de Donetsk que queda se puede tomar por un ejército profesional lo que no tomaron los mineros y camioneros del Donetsk.


----------



## Ulisses (24 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y volviendo al tema .... Parece que Putin quiere que alguien le firme una escritura ante el notario certificando todas sus pretensiones sobre Ucrania. Por eso no se carga Parlamento, gobierno y hasta al Zelensky: porque, desde su punto de vista, tiene que haber alguien reconocido legalmente con la autoridad suficiente para firmar y dar validez a lo firmado.



Hombre, claro¡¡¡ Putin es cualquier cosa menos tonto. Si yo tuviese que elegir como enemigo entre un estadista o patriota ucraniano y un cómico que ni es ruso ni ucraniano, no me lo pensaría. Porque tendría la certeza que al segundo le importa una puta mierda cómo va a quedar Ucrania después de la guerra y que, además, va a ser acogido en cualquier país "amigo" a disfrutar de su merecido retiro.


----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)

*Violaciones, asesinatos, secuestros y odio: dos meses de guerra sucia en Ucrania.*
Después de semanas sin probar bocado, los perros de Mariupol han comenzado a comerse los cuerpos de sus dueños, tirados en las calles ya sin nadie que los entierre, asesinados en los sótanos o muertos de hambre y sed dentro de las casas, la mayoría en ruinas. Es el horizonte que van dejando las tropas rusas tras dos meses de invasión en los que han borrado varias ciudades del mapa. *La geografía del horror, de Bucha a Járkov, de Kramatorsk a Zaporiyia o de Borodyanka a Mykolaiv*, deja un catálogo de crímenes de una dimensión que supera los peores presagios antes de la invasión. Puede haber muchos responsables de esta guerra de agresión, pero sobresale uno muy por encima de todos los demás: Vladimir Vladimirovich Putin.

Un genocidio es, literalmente, "la aniquilación o exterminio sistemático y deliberado de un grupo social por motivos raciales, políticos o religiosos". Es difícil que la guerra desatada por Putin en Ucrania entre en líneas generales dentro de esa denominación, como reclama el presidente Zelenski, pero hay aspectos que encajan con alguno de sus puntos. Recordemos que para que haya un genocidio ni siquiera es necesario que haya muertos, sino, por ejemplo, el secuestro masivo de niños de una determinada comunidad, como hicieron los nazis o, más recientemente, el Estado Islámico. Tanto el Tribunal Penal Internacional (TPI) como la ONU llevan semanas recogiendo pruebas de los numerosos crímenes cometidos. ¿Puede Putin ser investigado por genocidio? Es difícil, pero puede pasar.









Violaciones, asesinatos, secuestros y odio: dos meses de guerra sucia en Ucrania


Después de semanas sin probar bocado, los perros de Mariupol han comenzado a comerse los cuerpos de sus dueños, tirados en las calles ya sin nadie que los entierre, asesinados en...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## JoséBatallas (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## delhierro (24 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> En Kiev el ejército Ruso no se acercó ni a 20 km de Kiev. Y se largaron porque no podían hacer nada con esa pequeña fuerza. El Donbass ha sido liberado casi todo el Lugansk y la mitad del Donetsk pero así estaban antes de la intervención Rusa, lo único que se ha tomado es la zona de Mariúpol. Se supone que el trozo de Donetsk que queda se puede tomar por un ejército profesional lo que no tomaron los mineros y camioneros del Donetsk.



No, eso no es así, despues de la las batallas de 2014. Luganks controlaba menos deo 32% de su provincia ahora el 93%. Y Donestk el 33% ahora como el 60%.

Las pasaron putas en 2014, luego pudieron recuperar la frontera con rusia al este pero el terreno que se perdio al oeste no se recupero, los paro putin cuando el ejercito ucraniano ( que no era el de ahora ) habia perdido gran parte de sus efectivos en ese intento de tomar la frontera.

Si han recuperdo mucho terreno. Más 2 provincias practicamente enteras que no saben que van a a hacer con ellas.

Tomaran el 100% de las dos, de eso no tengo duda. El problema es que el terreno no lo es todo. Sin plan, lo único que habrian hecho es adelantar la linea del frente ( no es poco ) , pero no ganar la guerra.


----------



## workforfood (24 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Pero esto es como la droga detienen destruyen algo y por el otro lado te meten los tanques eslovacos en el Donbass. Y usar tanto pepino es porque no pueden meter ni aviones y bombardear con calma.


----------



## Eslacaña (24 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los anglos ya dicen que enviaran tanques challenger 2 a las putitas polacas para que estas manden sus t-72 a Ukronazistan.



Pues anda que, ya les llega a los polacos, cambiar los Challenger, no consiguieron ninguna venta internacional y no hay por donde cogerlos, por los T-72 rusos. Bueno al menos le envían refrito 2, no es malo. 
En eso los españoles supimos comprar, por una vez, el Leopard está a la altura, quizás superior al Abrahms y puede que de tú a tú con el Armata y el Mervaka israelí. En todos los ejercicios que hicieron cumplieron más que de sobra.
Por cierto, los Armata T-90 no los han sacado a pasear los rusos y ya tienen unos cientos.









Los cinco carros de combate más poderosos del mundo. – Galaxia Militar


El mundo del tanque, un vehículo blindado de combate equipado con un gran cañón principal, cadena de orugas y cuya misión es llevar a cabo una guerra mecanizada en el campo de batalla moderno, se ha estancado.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)

*Ucrania recupera 8 asentamientos en la región de Jerson.*
Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas han recuperado ocho asentamientos en la región sur de Jerson, cuya capital está bajo control ruso. Así lo informó el Comando de Operaciones del Sur de las fuerzas de* Kiev*, según informes del _Kyiv Independent_ .

En las últimas 24 horas, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas han derribado 17 objetivos aéreos rusos, en concreto tres aviones militares, cinco misiles y tres drones.


----------



## workforfood (24 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No, eso no es así, despues de la las batallas de 2014. Luganks controlaba menos deo 32% de su provincia ahora el 93%. Y Donestk el 33% ahora como el 60%.
> 
> Las pasaron putas en 2014, luego pudieron recuperar la frontera con rusia al este pero el terreno que se perdio al oeste no se recupero, los paro putin cuando el ejercito ucraniano ( que no era el de ahora ) habia perdido gran parte de sus efectivos en ese intento de tomar la frontera.
> 
> Si han recuperdo mucho terreno. Más 2 provincias practicamente enteras que no saben que van a a hacer con ellas.



Pues eso que queda un 40% del donetsk no hay más objetivo militar.


----------



## JoséBatallas (24 Abr 2022)

A military bakery of the Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation was opened not far from Mariupol. It will provide the citizens of the city with bread. Very important! Very nice!


----------



## Salamandra (24 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Puede ser. Ya que controlan el espacio aéreo de Ucrania, esperarían a que metan los juguetes dentro para luego reventarlos, sin tocar a la OTAN. Lo cual indicaría que tienen un control casi total de los cielos, y que también tienen muchos informantes sobre el terreno.



Ya, ahí los pensionistas, al revés que aquí, son los perdedores del sistema, pero es que esos pobres compran más barato, tienen casas y agua y calefacción más baratas. Si esas cosas no cambian, por 200 euros, incluso en Rusia, igual da que da lo mismo, más que mal comer y mal vivir no van a conseguir y los precios de ambas cosas no han cambiado.

¿Compensa éso las bajas pensiones? Evidentemente no, pero si pueden ser suficiente para otros estamentos de la población que cobran bastante más, aunque no logren el bienestar de la UE puedan vivir. Muchos países, no sólo Rusia, no lo logran entre otras cosas por el pirateo de los más ricos.

También podemos hablar de las pérdidas presentes y las que se avecinan para los ricos europeos que pueden comprar chucherías chinas(cada vez menos) pero no pueden calentar sus casas, gastan más en hacer sus comidas y guardar sus viandas (electricidad)y cada vez tienen que dedicar más recursos para comer. Todavía falta ver el impacto de la desindustrialización subsiguiente al aumento de precios de materias primas.

La vuelta atrás para todos es evidente. La cuestión dentro de unos meses estará en quien pierde más y en qué, pero sobre todo como se lo toman los perdedores de ambos bandos.


----------



## JoséBatallas (24 Abr 2022)

Los militares de la Guardia Rusa de Ufa regresaron a casa después de completar tareas en la zona de la operación especial en Ucrania.


----------



## JoséBatallas (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Casino (24 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Pero esto es como la droga detienen destruyen algo y por el otro lado te meten los tanques eslovacos en el Donbass. Y usar tanto pepino es porque no pueden meter ni aviones y bombardear con calma.




Parece que Vd. ya está entendiendo una parte de lo que ocurre. Los orcos no tienen control del aire. Por eso no se encarga de bombardear la fuerza aérea.
Un pequeño paso adelante en su comprensión de los acontecimientos, enhorabuena.

Ahora pregúntese como es que han muerto ya 10 generales orcos y hay uno en estado crítico. El motivo también va a afectar considerablemente las operaciones, incluso más que la baja de esos 11 generales.

Le comento lo que va a ocurrir en mi modesta opinión: los orcos no van a poder avanzar en Izium por temor a ver su suministro cortado por los ucranianos.
Desde el sur tampoco progresarán ni hacia Zaporiya ni hacia Dnipro, por falta de efectivos suficientes.
Jersón va a caer en menos de dos semanas, los ucranianos tomarán los dos puentes de la zona y avanzarán lo suficiente para amenazar con un asedio sobre Melitopol o directamente cortar el corredor avanzando hacia Crimea.


Recordaré este comentario en 14 días a partir del día de hoy, 24 de abril del Año de Nuestro Señor de 2022.
Curiosamente será un día antes del 9 de mayo, el día del desfile orco.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## kelden (24 Abr 2022)

Estos voxemitas son así. Hay que quitarle al pobre, dicen que para darle al más pobre, pero se lo acaban dando a floren y ana patricia. Y de paso, si pasa un negro por allí, le echan la culpa de todo y lo atan a una farola con el culo al aire. Problema resuelto, España es un pais mejor desde ese momento ....


----------



## kelden (24 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Pero esto es como la droga detienen destruyen algo y por el otro lado te meten los tanques eslovacos en el Donbass. Y usar tanto pepino es porque no pueden meter ni aviones y bombardear con calma.



Los aviones bombardean a diario.


----------



## Nicors (24 Abr 2022)

Joooodeeer


----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)

*Por qué los soldados rusos cometen atrocidades.*
"Putin es pequeño y pálido, tan frío que parece casi un reptil". La descripción la dejó registrada en su cuaderno la recién fallecida secretaria de Estado estadounidense, Madeleine Albright. La diplomática americana se acababa de reunir en el Kremlin -en una mesa pequeña- con el hombre que sucedía a Boris Yeltsin y quiso dejar bien anotadas sus impresiones en el vuelo de regreso a Washington. *"Putin está avergonzado por lo que le pasó a su país y está decidido a restaurar su grandeza", escribió también Albright.* Quién le iba a decir que, con cálculo y paciencia, 22 años después, el que sigue siendo presidente ruso iba a lanzar a su ejército a invadir Ucrania y poner en alerta a Occidente como hacía largas y casi olvidadas décadas.

El imperturbable Vladimir Putin ama el *judo*. Es cinturón negro y un gran aficionado a este deporte. Ha ejercido de presidente honorario y embajador de la Federación Internacional hasta este mes de febrero, cuando fue suspendido. Adora dar golpes en el tatami: las llaves, los movimientos implacables aplicados con destreza... *Aunque no parece que lo que le gusta practicar en el tapiz acolchado le esté saliendo igual de bien en el tablero de juego internacional:* ha tenido que replegar a sus tropas (incapaces hasta de tomar Kiev) y ha decidido concentrarlas sólo en una gran batalla: la del Donbás.









Anestesia y golpes de judo para controlar Rusia


"Putin es pequeño y pálido, tan frío que parece casi un reptil". La descripción la dejó registrada en su cuaderno la recién fallecida secretaria de Estado...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Nicors (24 Abr 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Pues anda que, ya les llega a los polacos, cambiar los Challenger, no consiguieron ninguna venta internacional y no hay por donde cogerlos, por los T-72 rusos. Bueno al menos le envían refrito 2, no es malo.
> En eso los españoles supimos comprar, por una vez, el Leopard está a la altura, quizás superior al Abrahms y puede que de tú a tú con el Armata y el Mervaka israelí. En todos los ejercicios que hicieron cumplieron más que de sobra.
> Por cierto, los Armata T-90 no los han sacado a pasear los rusos y ya tienen unos cientos.
> 
> ...



Ahí falta el coreano









K2 Black Panther - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org




.


----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Abr 2022)

situación en el frente oriental a día de ayer


----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)

*Erdogan le comunica a Zelenski que Turquía está lista para ayudar en las negociaciones para acabar con la guerra.*
Turquía está lista para brindar toda la asistencia posible durante el proceso de negociación entre *Ucrania* y* Rusia*, dijo el presidente Tayyip Erdogan al líder ucraniano *Volodimir Zelenski* durante una llamada telefónica, dijo el domingo la presidencia turca.

Erdogan dijo que se debe garantizar la evacuación de los heridos y los civiles en* Mariupol *de *Ucrania*, y agregó que, en principio, Turquía ve el problema del garante de manera positiva. Ucrania ha buscado garantías de seguridad de varios países durante las conversaciones.


----------



## pepetemete (24 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> En Kiev el ejército Ruso no se acercó ni a 20 km de Kiev. Y se largaron porque no podían hacer nada con esa pequeña fuerza. El Donbass ha sido liberado casi todo el Lugansk y la mitad del Donetsk pero así estaban antes de la intervención Rusa, lo único que se ha tomado es la zona de Mariúpol. Se supone que el trozo de Donetsk que queda se puede tomar por un ejército profesional lo que no tomaron los mineros y camioneros del Donetsk.



No iban a tomar Kiev...a partir de ahí, tu relato no sirve.


----------



## frangelico (24 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Como cojones va a negociar Zelenski si le están metiendo todo el armamento gratis sin problemas, se han visto imágenes de aviones en camiones desmontados pero ya se está hablando de meter aviones enteros sin problemas, donde están las líneas rojas de no armar a Ucrania de Marzo, la frontera polaca debe de haber colas kilométricas de camiones y trenes, llenos de armamento OTAN.



Es una cosa curiosa que no se hayan roto las comunicaciones terrestres del occidente ucraniano con Kiev y Odessa porque es muy fácil. En Ucrania apenas hay carreteras dignas de tal nombre y en ferrocarril con tres nudos o media docena de puentes lo dejas todo aislado.


----------



## lasoziedad (24 Abr 2022)

*La Iglesia ortodoxa critica sancionar a Kiril*

La* Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa (IOR)* criticó este domingo los llamamientos a *sancionar al patriarca Kiril *por la campaña militar rusa en Ucrania.
"Imponer* sanciones a líderes religiosos es un sinsentido,* un completo rechazo al sentido común", dijo el portavoz de la Iglesia Ortodoxa rusa, *Vladímir Legoyda,* a la agencia Interfax.

Según el representante de la Iglesia, hay que *mantener los canales de comunicación abiertos* y no "destruir las últimas posibilidades" de diálogo.
La propuesta de s*ancionar al jerarca de la Iglesia rusa *por su postura respecto al conflicto en Ucrania fue hecha previamente por las autoridades de *Lituania*. Las *declaraciones de Kiril*, que apoyan las acciones de Moscú en el vecino país, han sido *criticadas por Kiev y naciones occidentales.*


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Abr 2022)

❗ A partir de esta foto, queda claro la magnitud de las pérdidas entre los nazis durante la operación especial.

De los 12 militantes 4 fueron ya aniquilados, se desconoce el destino de otros tres y solo restan tres más vivos. Por ahora.


----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)

La muerte de esa niña de tres meses y su madre en un ataque por misiles rusos sobre Odesa es el mejor exponente de lo que significa la "operacion militar especial" de hijo Putin.


----------



## JoséBatallas (24 Abr 2022)

Pascua en la Melitopol liberada


----------



## Guanotopía (24 Abr 2022)

No se puede comparar el tamaño y densidad de población de China con Europa, Europa es una minucia. Y contrariamente a lo que se pueda suponer, las infraestructuras públicas gusanos son bastante cutres y deficientes, se han quedado muy desfasadas 

Personalmente el concepto de megaciudades me parece un error y algo a evitar si te importa el bienestar de tu población, me parece mucho más deseable el sistema alemán de múltiples núcleos medianos y pequeños de población.


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Abr 2022)

⚡Rusia desplegó Iskanders a 60 km de la frontera de Jarkov - Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania


----------



## JoséBatallas (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)

Mientras el hijoPutin ha llevado el infierno a Ucrania los ciudadanos rusos viven muy seguros tras sus fronteras, ajenos a la brutalidad extrema de su líder en Ucrania.


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Abr 2022)

⚡Las tropas de la RPD y Rusia continúan liberando el territorio de la República de los ocupantes ucranianos.

Durante el último día nuestros soldados destruyeron 53 nazis, 2 puestos de tiro de morteros de 120 mm, 2 vehículos blindados de transporte de tropas, 1 vehículo de combate de infantería y 1 camión. Capturado 1 BMP, 2 obuses de 122 mm d-30 y 2 camiones, según el Ejército de la RPD.


----------



## vladimirovich (24 Abr 2022)

Una amiga anduvo ayer por la noche de copas en una discoteca glamorousa de Madrid, y me dijo que lo flipo, que entorno al 30 % de los presentes eran ucranianos, especialmente ucranianas,algunos incluso con la camisa folclorica tipica de Ucrania.

Asi es que ya sabeis queridos nunca follistas del foro, estan llegando oportunidades, las calles y las noches se estan llenando de ucranianas en busca de proveedor.

Imagino que en BCN aun debe ser mas pronunciada la presencia de ucranianos/as por ser una ciudad que tiene aun mas predileccion la gente del Este en España.


----------



## Erwin (24 Abr 2022)

y esos sueldos en poder "adquisitivo" cuanto serían, por ejemplo, en España?


----------



## arriondas (24 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Tiene razón? Le va a salir bien? No tengo ni puta idea. Lo que si te puedo decir es que si este plan "suave" no les funciona, aplicarán el plan hijoputa y no será Putin quien lo dirija. La bandera de la URSS se está viendo demasiado y si tienes en cuenta que el equivalente ruso a nuestro "deep state" son las estructuras de inteligencia y militares reconvertidas de los soviéticos el mensaje es claro: alguien ya está planificando ante la eventualidad de tener que aplicar el modelo chino o uno muy parecido.



En Occidente se ha vendido a Putin como un tirano (el "loco zar", dice más de un forero por aquí), pero en realidad es bastante moderado comparado con los halcones de Rusia (sí, como bien dices, también tienen un estado profundo), halcones que cuentan con más apoyo popular de lo que se piensa en la UE. Ellos sí que tirarán de "mano dura" en el caso de que la operación actual fracase. Si cae Putin, no sería sucedido por un liberasta noventero, o un Navalny moldeado en Yale; los que auparon y sostienen a Putin no son precisamente esa gente que está enamorada de lo anglo, son esos halcones.


----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)

Hay que celebrar el contraataque de Ucrania sobre las fuerzas rusas en Jerson, con 50 bajas de oficiales. 

Rusia se verá descabezada en gran medida en su invasión.


----------



## Guanotopía (24 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Como cojones va a negociar Zelenski si le están metiendo todo el armamento gratis sin problemas, se han visto imágenes de aviones en camiones desmontados pero ya se está hablando de meter aviones enteros sin problemas, donde están las líneas rojas de no armar a Ucrania de Marzo, la frontera polaca debe de haber colas kilométricas de camiones y trenes, llenos de armamento OTAN.



De poco le servirán las armas cuando se quede sin soldados, no he visto una estimación de las pérdidas ucranianas, pero viendo las estimaciones que hacen de las rusas, ya deben tener unas cifras considerables, aunque seguro que según la propaganda otánica han sido tres o cuatro. La magia que convierte a civiles reclutados de cualquier manera en máquinas de matar y expertos en todo tipo de armas y tácticas militares.


----------



## arriondas (24 Abr 2022)

Erwin dijo:


> y esos sueldos en poder "adquisitivo" cuanto serían, por ejemplo, en España?



Digamos que donde yo vivo, para tener el mismo nivel de vida que puedes tener en una ciudad de la Cornisa Cantábrica, has de ganar... más o menos la mitad de lo que se gana en España. Y un sueldo medio de 450 euros no significa que ganes sólo 450, en realidad es más. Algo que sucede en otros países de la zona, o Turquía.

Luego hay que mirar lo que tienes que pagar por la luz, la calefacción, el agua, internet, transporte público, etc. Es mucho más barato que en España.


----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)

Si se confirma la defensa de Ucrania sobre el puesto de mando nazi-ruso en Jerson, con el fallecimiento de 50 oficiales, dada la injusticia y el genocidio de esta invasión por parte de Rusia, será una noticia positiva,ya que Rusia perderá gran poder de organización.


----------



## JoséBatallas (24 Abr 2022)

¿no notáis todo muy tranquilo desde hace dos o tres días? ¿la calma antes de la tempestad?


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Abr 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Putin juega al ajedrez. Y es desesperante verlo jugar por culpa de sus pausas y su forma de administrar el tiempo No entiendes por qué no hace jugadas que son del más elemental sentido común ¿ Cómo coño es posible que no haya volado todavía los puentes sobre el río Dniéper ? ¿ A qué espera ? ¿ Por qué no declara ya una movilización siquiera parcial para estar prevenido contra todo lo que le está levantando en contra la OTAN ? ¿ Cómo es posible que esté perdiendo la iniciativa que tan magistralmente adquirió cua



A veces mueves un peón que no tendrá relevancia hasta al cabo de 10 o 20 movimientos, los maestros usan esa táctica pero a 30 o más movimientos, parece que pierdes el tiempo pero o será necesario o te dará ventaja.

Jugué con negras contra dos autodenominados segundas, yo estaba sirviendo copas en un pub de verano y mientras atendía me daba un paseo por el tablero a ver que habían jugado, me estaban derrotando, había perdido la dama y una torre, el fin era inminente, pero se olvidaron de abrir un peón que debieron haber movido jugadas atrás, mi única torre con toda la columna libre la baje cual artillería pesada acorralando el rey y dando jaque mate. Me pidieron rectificar el ultimo movimiento que habían hecho a lo que respondí; "ni en coña, 2 contra 1, encima segundas y yo sin ranking, pues va a ser que no". Bonito jaque mate


----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)

A los "trolls prorusos" se les debería caer la cara de vergüenza por diseminar la responsabilidad de la guerra de agresión, destrucción, exterminio y anexión territorial, que es única de los rusos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Abr 2022)

HMMWV de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania destruido en el área de Izyum.


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Abr 2022)

Su-25 de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas durante los ataques a las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Gorlovka, RPD.


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Abr 2022)

BRDM-2 destruido y un T-64BV abandonado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el área de Kremennaya.


----------



## JoséBatallas (24 Abr 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> No iban a tomar Kiev...a partir de ahí, tu relato no sirve.



De lo que se trataba era de hacerles creer que iban a tomar Kiev, o intentarlo. Y para ello fue necesario sacrificar vidas propias. Para que de esa forma no movilizasen un mayor contingente de tropas al este que se traduciría en más muertes de soldados rusos. Y funcionó. Sublime.


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Abr 2022)

Sesión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de RF Igor Konashenkov a las 11:00 horas del 24 de abril de 2022 sobre el progreso de la operación especial en Ucrania

Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa continúan una operación militar especial en Ucrania.

▪Misiles terrestres de alta precisión en el área de PAVLOGRAD destruyeron las tiendas de una empresa para la producción de explosivos y pólvora para las fuerzas armadas ucranianas.

▪Los misiles aerotransportados de alta precisión de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas alcanzaron nueve instalaciones militares en Ucrania.

Incluyendo un puesto de mando de la brigada de las Fuerzas Armadas, cuatro bastiones y lugares de concentración de mano de obra y equipo militar, así como cuatro almacenes de misiles y armas de artillería en las áreas de BARVENKOVO, NOVAYA DMITROVKA e IVANOVKA de la región de Kharkiv.

▪La aviación operacional-táctica y militar de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia golpeó 26 instalaciones militares de Ucrania. Entre ellos, el puesto de mando y observación del batallón fue destruido, así como 25 áreas de concentración de mano de obra y equipo militar ucraniano. Se destruyeron hasta 150 nacionalistas y hasta 40 vehículos y vehículos blindados.

▪Tropas de misiles y artillería completaron 423 misiones de fuego por la noche. Como resultado de los ataques fueron alcanzados 26 puestos de mando, 367 bastiones y áreas de acumulación de mano de obra y equipo militar, así como 25 posiciones de baterías de artillería. Se destruyeron 4 depósitos de armas y municiones de cohetes de artillería en las zonas de GUSAROVKA y VELIKAYA KAMYSHEVAKHA.
▪ Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos destruyeron 10 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos en las áreas de BARVINOK, VASILYEVKA, KRASNHOROVKA, KREMENNA, NOVY PERVOMAISK, POLTAVKA, TOMARINO, FEDOROVKA, YASINOVATE.

▪En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial se han destruido: 141 aeronaves, 110 helicópteros, 551 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 264 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 2496 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 282 instalaciones de lanzamiento múltiple sistemas de cohetes, artillería de campaña 1093 y cañones de mortero, así como unidades 2343 de vehículos militares especiales.

#Rusia Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (24 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La muerte de esa niña de tres meses y su madre en un ataque por misiles rusos sobre Odesa es el mejor exponente de lo que significa la "operacion militar especial" de hijo Putin.



"Poco me parece", comparado con los bombardeos fascistas de Franco sobre Barcelona y Madrid.
Pero ya me imagino que para usted matar rojos aunque sean hermanos, está mucho ejor que matar colateralmente ucranianos.


----------



## kelden (24 Abr 2022)

Pues nada ... coges tres negros, dos gitanos, media docena de feministas y unos cuantos maricones, los atas a las farolas y problema resuelto .... 

Y no, el problema no lo ha causado el otanismo. El problema reside en un sistema económico donde los precios de las cosas los fijan unos especuladores sentados en sus oficinas de Nueva York y Londres.


----------



## Erwin (24 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Digamos que donde yo vivo, para tener el mismo nivel de vida que puedes tener en una ciudad de la Cornisa Cantábrica, has de ganar... más o menos la mitad de lo que se gana en España. Y un sueldo medio de 450 euros no significa que ganes sólo 450, en realidad es más. Algo que sucede en otros países de la zona, o Turquía.
> 
> Luego hay que mirar lo que tienes que pagar por la luz, la calefacción, el agua, internet, transporte público, etc. Es mucho más barato que en España.



Si es que es de sentido común, no hay nada como conocer las cosas de primera mano. Estos expertos en la lejanía, me resultan desconcertantes, son de una torpeza muy básica. Crios? CM low cost? En fín...gracias por tus aportes como corresponsal de burbuja en la patría de Tolstoi...y Sharapova.


----------



## Nicors (24 Abr 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> "Poco me parece", comparado con los bombardeos fascistas de Franco sobre Barcelona y Madrid.
> Pero ya me imagino que para usted matar rojos aunque sean hermanos, está mucho ejor que matar colateralmente ucranianos.



Y que me dices de los comunistas








Bombardeo de Cabra - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Erwin (24 Abr 2022)

Ya lo ha dicho nuestro presi Antonio, no hay mas dinero para el covid (sanidad) y todos sabemos donde irán los esfuerzos, izquierda radical incluida. A ver como procesan este hecho ese espacio de Yolanda Diaz. Y lo que dices es inevitable, como los problemas de prostata.


----------



## kelden (24 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En Occidente se ha vendido a Putin como un tirano (el "loco zar", dice más de un forero por aquí), pero en realidad es bastante moderado comparado con los halcones de Rusia (sí, como bien dices, también tienen un estado profundo), halcones que cuentan con más apoyo popular de lo que se piensa en la UE. Ellos sí que tirarán de "mano dura" en el caso de que la operación actual fracase. Si cae Putin, no sería sucedido por un liberasta noventero, o un Navalny moldeado en Yale; los que auparon y sostienen a Putin no son precisamente esa gente que está enamorada de lo anglo, son esos halcones.



Joer ... fíjate si es "moderado" que les está dando a los ukros, no la oportunidad de ganar, pero si de que lo parezca. Zelensky tenía que estar muerto desde el primer día y el 80 % de su gobierno y de su parlamento también. Pero bueno ... es lo que hay. El sabrá lo que hace ...


----------



## JoséBatallas (24 Abr 2022)

¿es necesario que utilices las mayúsculas?

Aquí todas las informaciones y opiniones son bienvenidas, aunque puedan no compartirse. A mi personalmente no me molesta que los otano-sionistas cuelguen aquí sus cosas. Lo que me llama la atención es que cuesta encontrar gente medianamente cuerda y respetuosa entre ellos. Lo común son comentarios con exabruptos y amenazas varias, insultos y más insultos, y en cuanto a contenido multimedia se suelen centrar en fotografías macabras de cadáveres de soldados rusos destrozados para mofarse, subiéndolas sin ni siquiera avisar del contenido explícito. Y ahora tu con más comentarios infantiloides, buscando la mera provocación y encima aumentando el tamaño del texto para que se vea bien.

¿no sabéis comportaros como personas adultas?


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (24 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Y que me dices de los comunistas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Está muy claro, aqui tiene el comentario:









Bombardeo de Cabra - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





De acuerdo con los testimonios de uno de los observadores de los Katiuska SB-2 que participaron en el ataque, el servicio de información de la unidad a la que pertenecían los Katiuska fue advertido de la presencia en Cabra de una unidad italiana de paso. Pilotos y observadores esperaban *encontrar un campamento de tiendas en las inmediaciones de la localidad y vehículos militares a sus alrededores. Al llegar, pudieron ver fugazmente un gran número de tiendas en la plaza central de Cabra que resultaron ser el mercado de abastos, no un campamento militar,* y atacaron sin confirmar el objetivo que bombardeaban.4 A pesar de que Cabra disponía de una significativa dotación antiárea, esta no reaccionó con la suficiente rapidez y no pudo dificultar el ataque.4


Una cosa es este bombardeo singular, y otra el bombardeo indiscriminado de ciudades solo por provocar el terror, igual que en Guernika


----------



## crocodile (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## kelden (24 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Sesión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de RF Igor Konashenkov a las 11:00 horas del 24 de abril de 2022 sobre el progreso de la operación especial en Ucrania
> 
> Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa continúan una operación militar especial en Ucrania.
> 
> ...



A ver ... para los que dicen que los aviones no vuelan porque no pueden. Lo resaltado en negrita lo disparan aviones. Todos los días un montón de salidas.


----------



## [IΞI] (24 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Si se confirma la defensa de Ucrania sobre el puesto de mando nazi-ruso en Jerson, con el fallecimiento de 50 oficiales, dada la injusticia y el genocidio de esta invasión por parte de Rusia, será una noticia positiva,ya que Rusia perderá gran poder de organización.



rejon que estés spameando subnormalidades que parecen escritas por un niño pequeño no da peso a tus argumentos

Ni alegrarte de las muertes de ningún bando, civiles o militares

Esto ya está decidido y solo quieren prolongarlo los vendedores de armas, deja de hacer el ridículo anda


----------



## kelden (24 Abr 2022)

Claro que es un problema. Pero no tiene nada que ver con negros, feministas y maricones. Tu mira a los florentinos, los botines y a los que les hacen las leyes a favor.

Qué negro le firmo el contrato del Castor a Floren? Qué juez maricón le dió la razón cuando el asunto acabó en el juzgado? Qué feminista reguló el mercado eléctrico para que Iberdrola se lo lleve crudo por la cara? Qué gitano cabrón decidió rescatar las radiales de Floren? Ninguno. Qué juez feminista se ciscó en las sentencias europeas para permitir que a los bancos les saliera gratis el asunto de las cláusulas suelo de las hipotecas? Quién vendio a los fondos buitre la vivienda pública de Madrid por cuatro perras? Fueron todos sociatas o peperos o jueces puestos por socialistas o peperos. Si también eran maricones o negros no lo se, pero es irrelevante.


----------



## Seronoser (24 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Te lo pillo para mi hilo de la Abuela. Gracias.



Buena señal.
Los ucros no soportan el merchandising ruso   
Se van a hinchar con la abuela, la Z, el de la mochila...joder, esto solo acaba de empezar.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (24 Abr 2022)

Se puede decir lo mismo, pero de otra manera que jode más.

Un contexto de fractalización y precarizarización laboral, y a su vez con una problemática de sobrecualificación, traer personas para puestos precarios puntuales y que a través de los mismo se generen derechos de ciudadanía, solo hace que se reproduzca una clase social todavía más periférica que la clase medio-baja y baja local.

No hay integración posible, porque los hijos de esta nueva clase ni siquiera tendrán ningún tipo de cuallificación que les de esperanza alguna, compitiendo con los sobrecualificados existentes y las nuevas remesas de inmigrantes que los sustituirán y generarán nuevos derechos de ciudadanía, en un bucle infinito que solo se solucionará con una división social TOTAL de todos contra todos.


----------



## Roedr (24 Abr 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Lanza una especie d traca de feria valenciana fallera. Cuando la activan se cepilla 500 metros lineales



ok, entonces el explosivo no es el proyectil... esto sí que es I+D


----------



## Bulldozerbass (24 Abr 2022)

Me he dado un rulo por el floro y no encuentro hilo oficial de la segunda vuelta de Francia. Se supone que si gana Le Pen se acelera la muerte de la UE y Europa se acercaría a Rusia. Los del hilo de Trump, dónde lo estáis siguiendo?


----------



## Nicors (24 Abr 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Está muy claro, aqui tiene el comentario:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah vale que tu distingues bombardeos a civiles de militares; guernika también tenía una importancia militar por lo tanto su bombardeo esta justificado.


----------



## pepetemete (24 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> De lo que se trataba era de hacerles creer que iban a tomar Kiev, o intentarlo. Y para ello fue necesario sacrificar vidas propias. Para que de esa forma no movilizasen un mayor contingente de tropas al este que se traduciría en más muertes de soldados rusos. Y funcionó. Sublime.



Explícaselo a los de los 3 días de combustible paisano


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Me he dado un rulo por el floro y no encuentro hilo oficial de la segunda vuelta de Francia. Se supone que si gana Le Pen se acelera la muerte de la UE y Europa se acercaría a Rusia. Los del hilo de Trump, dónde lo estáis siguiendo?



Como game Lepen o cambia el discurso o da una visita a los escolapios por el tejado.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (24 Abr 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Como game Lepen o cambia el discurso o da una visita a los escolapios por el tejado.



Supongo que está al tanto del peligro de que le hagan un Carrero Blanco. Espero por el bien de Europa que gane.


----------



## clapham5 (24 Abr 2022)

El clapham , que todo lo sabe ....bueno , todo no , casi todo ....bueno , casi todo no ...dejalo ya clapham joer ....en fin , que el clapham lo dijo pero como le ninguneais y pensais que el clapham sufre " delirium tremendis " por decir lo que dice ...
Hace casi dos meses ( desde que empezo la Guerra ) el clapham dijo que el objetivo / meta / proposito de Putin no se limitaba a la liberacion del Donbass ( Donetsk & Lugansk ) ni a la " desnazificacion " de Ucrania . Eso fue lo que dijo Rusia pero NIET PANIMAYU JARASHO 
Es ilogico y absurdo que Rusia se arriesgue a un colapso economico y un aislamiento internacional por un trozo de territorio que de facto ya casi controlaba . NIET und NIET . El objetivo / meta / proposito de Putin es mas ambicioso . Los hechos , desde el 24 de F apuntan a eso 
Y poco a poco Rusia va admitiendo sus verdaderas intenciones . 
Ya no solo habla abiertamente de liberar Donbass y crear un corredor terrestre entre Rostov el Don y Crimea ( evitese decir " corredor terrestre entre Rusia y Crimea " ) porque Crimea es Rusia . 
Sino que ya hablan , descaradamente , de un corredor terrestre entre Kerson y Transnistria 
El hundimiento del Moskva fue facilitado para " ampliar " el objetivo / meta / proposito de Rusia y convencer a los rusos de que Ucrania , el Estado de Ucrania es un peligro existencial para Rusia y debe ser aniquilado . El hundimiento del Moskva , el incendio en la mayor planta quimica de Rusia , el asesinato de oligarcas ...sirven a ese proposito : convencer a los rusos de que acepten el sacrificio porque estamos en 1942 
y si los nazis ganan , dosvidania Rusia , game over , se acabo , c'est fini ...
Si los rusos CREEN que Rusia no esta luchando contra los nazis de Ucrania , sino contra los nazis de la OTAN daran su apoyo al Zar 
El clapham cree que el Maidan ( al igual que el hundimiento del Moskva fue " facilitado " por Rusia para conseguir un objetivo . 
Antes del Maidan , Yanukovich habia dejado de ser un tipo confiable . La liberacion de Timoshenko , sus relaciones comerciales en el negocio del gas con los yankees y los polacos , la intencion de firmar el Acuerdo Comercial con la UE en Vilnus ...colmo la paciencia de Putin
Yanukovich se convirtio en un problema . Entonces Putin libero a Jodorkovsky , este se va a Berlin ...y la UE da el golpe de Estado , ignorando que Rusia ya habia tomado la decision de ocupar Crimea . 
Occidente cree ( oh ilusos de eux ) que la intencion de Rusia es tumbar al gobierno titere de Zelensky para restituir a Yanukovich 
NIET PANIMAYU JARASHO ....Ucrania sera parte de Rusia . Sera dificil ? SI . Pero ya lo dijo Hitler . Ucrania es demasiado valiosa para ser independiente y si Rusia renuncia a ella , sera ocupada por Occidente ...via UE / OTAN ...
En resumen . Rusia esta " condenada " a ocupar y absorber Ucrania por su propia seguridad . Algunas partes de Ucrania seran anexionadas a Rusia y otras partes seguiran siendo independientes " en teoria " pero controladas de facto por Rusia ...
Hace dias el clapham dijo que el NUEVO objetivo militar de Rusia seria Odessa , Miyolaiev ...Ochakiv para conseguir crear un corredor terrestre que enlazara Kerson con Transnistria . Lo interesante sera saber que hara Moldavia .
La zona que esta despues del cruce de Palanca ( territorio moldavo ) es parte del Oblast de Odessa . Los rusos tendrian que atravezar territorio moldavo para ocupar ese territorio ucraniano de iure ...
Ya veras las caras de los generales rumanos cuando Rusia instale iskanders rusos a 250 Kms de Bucarest


----------



## Roedr (24 Abr 2022)

Gran post!.


----------



## petroglifo (24 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Exacto, necesitamos mucho AA ruso, y fortificar la Península, C&M con artillería de largo alcance como la rusa, y mucho misil. Yo también metería mucho tanque en hangares subterráneos en C&M. Yo pasaría de aviones mega caros, a las 24h los misiles han destruido los aeropuertos y no valen pa'na.



Y muchos drones suicidas para reventar los carros marroquies, con el S-400 los F-16 morunos no se atreverian ni a acercarse al territorio español, pero como siga gobernado Pedrito, cuando nos ataquen los moros tendremos los arsenales y depositos militares vacios


----------



## Bulldozerbass (24 Abr 2022)

La verdad es que es más económico desmilitarizar el armamento que llega una vez almacenado en un punto concreto, que ir eliminando el convoy vehículo por vehículo en carretera o en tren una vez pasada la frontera.


----------



## Nicors (24 Abr 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Está muy claro, aqui tiene el comentario:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y por cierto leételo todo; CABRA NO TENIA NINGUNA UTILIDAD MILITAR FUE UN BOMBARDEO CONTRA CIVILES ESPECIALMENTE MUJERES Y NIÑOS.


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Me he dado un rulo por el floro y no encuentro hilo oficial de la segunda vuelta de Francia. Se supone que si gana Le Pen se acelera la muerte de la UE y Europa se acercaría a Rusia. Los del hilo de Trump, dónde lo estáis siguiendo?



Yo no estoy siguiendo nada porque lo doy por perdido, Francia está muerta.

Espero equivocarme, pero no doy un céntimo por Le Pen.


----------



## Discordante (24 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Me he dado un rulo por el floro y no encuentro hilo oficial de la segunda vuelta de Francia. Se supone que si gana Le Pen se acelera la muerte de la UE y Europa se acercaría a Rusia. Los del hilo de Trump, dónde lo estáis siguiendo?



Va a ganar Macron seguro pero es que daria igual. Francia es un estado fallido, el ejemplo de donde termina el socialismo en todas sus vertientes. Macron es socialista progresista. LePen es fascio-socialista. Melenchon es social-comunista.

Ese pais no tiene salvacion. Son la poblacion mas servil al estado (el estado siempre es socialista) del mundo y con diferencia.


----------



## dabuti (24 Abr 2022)

Yo creí que en el Kyiv ese ataban los perros con longanizas, pero no.


----------



## kelden (24 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Yo no estoy siguiendo nada porque lo doy por perdido, Francia está muerta.
> 
> Espero equivocarme, pero no doy un céntimo por Le Pen.



Y agradece que así sea. Si lo que tenemos ahora es malo, esa gente es el puto infierno. Ahora, más o menos, el mundo va a quedar delimitado entre dos bloques ordenados. Mientras el mundo se adapta a eso habrá algo de inestabilidad, pero en poco tiempo habrá unas reglas no escritas que todo el mundo aceptará. Como en la guerra fría. Si empiezan a ganar los Lepens de la vida esto va a ser una desbandada donde cada uno se va a lamer su pijo y van a guerrear todos contra todos por la última mascarilla o el último gramo de gas.

En ese hipotético futuro la primera guerra sería Francia-Alemania. Las nukes francesas no se hicieron pensando en los rusos, se hicieron pensando en los alemanes.


----------



## petroglifo (24 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Una base naval enorme la de Crimea y no se está usando para prácticamente nada. Lo que da a entender que es la propia Rusia no quiere acabar esta guerra y quiere mantener un conflicto crónico.



Para utilizar todo el ejercito ruso y a los soldados conscriptos, el parlamento de la federacion (Duma), tiene que votar y aprobar la declaracion de guerra a Ucrania


----------



## dabuti (24 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Yo creí que en el Kyiv ese ataban los perros con longanizas, pero no.


----------



## Abstenuto (24 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Según lo que dice el twitero los misiles Kaliber alcanzaron sólo objetivos militares ¿Qué hacía un niño de 3 meses en una instalación militar?


----------



## Seronoser (24 Abr 2022)

Me encanta ver los temas de burbuja en domingo:
- Matan a 50 generales rusos!
- Putin enfermo!
- Azov no es nazi!

Y solo llevamos dos meses de operación militar especial   

Cuando llegue el invierno, qué será de todos estos Otanistas.


----------



## El-Mano (24 Abr 2022)

Creo que los videos que han salido hoy de leopolis, eran del bombardeo del dia 18.


----------



## ussser (24 Abr 2022)

"Un HQ ruso", como le gusta a estos zoquetes todo lo anglo.

Que bien queda eso de HQ.


----------



## llabiegu (24 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> ¿no notáis todo muy tranquilo desde hace dos o tres días? ¿la calma antes de la tempestad?



Elecciones Francia


----------



## arriondas (24 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Me encanta ver los temas de burbuja en domingo:
> - Matan a 50 generales rusos!
> - Putin enfermo!
> - Azov no es nazi!
> ...



Bueno, como saben que la gente tiene memoria de pez, correrán un tupido velo y vuelta a empezar, con más chorradas como la del combustible, los misiles o el dinero para solo dos o tres semanas.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (24 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham , que todo lo sabe ....bueno , todo no , casi todo ....bueno , casi todo no ...dejalo ya clapham joer ....en fin , que el clapham lo dijo pero como le ninguneais y pensais que el clapham sufre " delirium tremendis " por decir lo que dice ...
> Hace casi dos meses ( desde que empezo la Guerra ) el clapham dijo que el objetivo / meta / proposito de Putin no se limitaba a la liberacion del Donbass ( Donetsk & Lugansk ) ni a la " desnazificacion " de Ucrania . Eso fue lo que dijo Rusia pero NIET PANIMAYU JARASHO
> Es ilogico y absurdo que Rusia se arriesgue a un colapso economico y un aislamiento internacional por un trozo de territorio que de facto ya casi controlaba . NIET und NIET . El objetivo / meta / proposito de Putin es mas ambicioso . Los hechos , desde el 24 de F apuntan a eso
> Y poco a poco Rusia va admitiendo sus verdaderas intenciones .
> ...



Evidentemente, a nadie le cuadra que el Moskwa, que era un buque obsoleto al que salía más caro remodelar y actualizar que desguazarlo, estuviera completamente desprotegido frente a la costa. Es que era de cajón que si la OTAN no lo torpedeaba, los rusos iban a hundirlo, como creo que ha pasado. 

Esto va a ser una guerra larga una vez que finalice la operación militar especial en Ucrania. Poco a poco, a lo largo de los próximos meses, Rusia va a conectar Rostov con Palanca, y la nueva frontera de Rusia con Rumanía va a ser la desembocadura del Dniester, donde se va a colocar un sistema de misiles parecido al de Kaliningrado apuntando a Constanza. A Moldavia se le va a permitir la asimilación del territorio que le falta para tener salida al mar (de la desembocadura del Dniester a la del Danubio), que es la ¨linea Maginot¨ de la OTAN. 

Estamos presenciando una reorganización de las fronteras europeas similares a las del final de la IIGM, y los movimientos franco alemanes ya van encaminados a un nuevo Yalta. Pero hace falta que la URSS (huy , perdón , Rusia), recupere la RS de Besarabia (huy, perdón, Transnitria) tras conectar el Don con el Dniester. Lo que salga hoy de Francia y lo que hay en Alemania ya han reservado un sillón en Yalta II (no confundir con Minsk II, que ya está amortizado). 

Recordemos que en el Este de Europa, tras los conflictos bélicos, las fromteras suelen coincidir con los ríos (Odra, Bug, etc).

Bienvenidos al NOM pata negra, el multipolar.


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

Otro lote de fotos del equipo de las AFU destruido como resultado de un avance infructuoso hacia la frontera cerca de Kazachya Lopan (región de Kharkiv). La ofensiva fue diseñada para ser repentina y en ella participaron hasta 30 vehículos blindados ucranianos. El ataque vaciló. En una retirada de pánico, los nazis abandonaron los cuerpos de sus hermanos de armas. Era lo de siempre.

Continúa.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44725


----------



## NS 4 (24 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham , que todo lo sabe ....bueno , todo no , casi todo ....bueno , casi todo no ...dejalo ya clapham joer ....en fin , que el clapham lo dijo pero como le ninguneais y pensais que el clapham sufre " delirium tremendis " por decir lo que dice ...
> Hace casi dos meses ( desde que empezo la Guerra ) el clapham dijo que el objetivo / meta / proposito de Putin no se limitaba a la liberacion del Donbass ( Donetsk & Lugansk ) ni a la " desnazificacion " de Ucrania . Eso fue lo que dijo Rusia pero NIET PANIMAYU JARASHO
> Es ilogico y absurdo que Rusia se arriesgue a un colapso economico y un aislamiento internacional por un trozo de territorio que de facto ya casi controlaba . NIET und NIET . El objetivo / meta / proposito de Putin es mas ambicioso . Los hechos , desde el 24 de F apuntan a eso
> Y poco a poco Rusia va admitiendo sus verdaderas intenciones .
> ...



Existen aun en tactica militar...los desembarcos anfibios...sera interesante desde el punto de vista militar, el comprobar el estado operativo de los infantes de marina ruskies...

Lo estoy viendo...

Consulta al respecto a tu contacto armenia...please!









¿Por qué la Infantería de Marina de Rusia es la mejor del mundo?


La Infantería de Marina se ha considerado desde hace mucho tiempo el principal de cuerpo de élite del Ejército ruso. ¿Qué los hace tan especiales?...




es.rbth.com


----------



## Sinjar (24 Abr 2022)

¿No se puede denunciar colectivamente a esta gente por manipular? ¿No hay algún organismo a donde poder dirigirse?


----------



## arriondas (24 Abr 2022)

ussser dijo:


> "Un HQ ruso", como le gusta a estos zoquetes todo lo anglo.
> 
> Que bien queda eso de HQ.



A Pérez Triana lo ha descrito muy bien otro forero, es otro tonto que va de listo. Anglicismos incluidos. La definición de lo que es un pedante según Unamuno le viene como anillo al dedo. Y encima, chulillo y mala persona.


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

Me gustaría señalar un elemento de las tácticas de las AFU como es la construcción de líneas defensivas a lo largo de los cinturones forestales. En la dirección Izyum-Slavianskyi hay muchos cinturones forestales de este tipo y en casi todos ellos hay una unidad, desde una escuadra hasta una compañía, asentada en ellos.

En el borde del bosque hay PN, los soldados se esconden en las profundidades. Una vez que nuestras tropas son detectadas desde el PN del enemigo, las unidades principales se acercan a las trincheras previamente excavadas y camufladas, abren fuego y, tras un breve bombardeo con misiles guiados antitanque, ametralladoras y subfusiles, los soldados se retiran.

La táctica es bastante sensata, pero si el enemigo es detectado por nuestras tropas antes, están condenados. Es imposible escapar del cinturón de bosques, nuestra artillería empieza a golpear con fuerza, y luego es barrida por la infantería motorizada y los tanques.
Todo termina en la aniquilación completa de los defensores.

Hablé con un prisionero y me dijo que la mitad de la unidad fue destruida por el fuego de artillería incluso antes de que nuestros tanques atacaran.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44716


----------



## llabiegu (24 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Evidentemente, a nadie le cuadra que el Moskwa, que era un buque obsoleto al que salía más caro remodelar y actualizar que desguazarlo, estuviera completamente desprotegido frente a la costa. Es que era de cajón que si la OTAN no lo torpedeaba, los rusos iban a hundirlo, como creo que ha pasado.
> 
> Esto va a ser una guerra larga una vez que finalice la operación militar especial en Ucrania. Poco a poco, a lo largo de los próximos meses, Rusia va a conectar Rostov con Palanca, y la nueva frontera de Rusia con Rumanía va a ser la desembocadura del Dniester, donde se va a colocar un sistema de misiles parecido al de Kaliningrado apuntando a Constanza. A Moldavia se le va a permitir la asimilación del territorio que le falta para tener salida al mar (de la desembocadura del Dniester a la del Danubio), que es la ¨linea Maginot¨ de la OTAN.
> 
> ...



Yo creo q llegan al Danubio, Moldavia estado satelite.


----------



## kelden (24 Abr 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Se puede decir lo mismo, pero de otra manera que jode más.
> 
> Un contexto de fractalización y precarizarización laboral, y a su vez con una problemática de sobrecualificación, traer personas para puestos precarios puntuales y que a través de los mismo se generen derechos de ciudadanía, solo hace que se reproduzca una clase social todavía más periférica que la clase medio-baja y baja local.
> 
> No hay integración posible, porque los hijos de esta nueva clase ni siquiera tendrán ningún tipo de cuallificación que les de esperanza alguna, compitiendo con los sobrecualificados existentes y las nuevas remesas de inmigrantes que los sustituirán y generarán nuevos derechos de ciudadanía, en un bucle infinito que solo se solucionará con una división social TOTAL de todos contra todos.



Habeis elegido un sistema donde la vida es una perpetua carrera *contra* el vecino. Lo que no podeis exigir a estas alturas es que os empujen para ganarle a alguien o que terceros le pongan zancadillas a ese alguien para que tu ganes. Es muy triste que un español tenga que competir con un moro para limpiar alcantarillas o trabajar en un puto invernadero. En ese contexto de competencia salvaje que todos hemos aceptado y votado alegremente, algo ha hecho muy mal ese español con su vida, ha sido incapaz de adaptarse a lo que ha votado.

Lo que os hace falta son más coach y libros de autoayuda y menos VOX. Ya sabes ... si quieres, puedes. Y si no, es que algo estás haciendo mal.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (24 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Y por cierto leételo todo; CABRA NO TENIA NINGUNA UTILIDAD MILITAR FUE UN BOMBARDEO CONTRA CIVILES ESPECIALMENTE MUJERES Y NIÑOS.



Ya se lo he puesto de la misma fuente que usted aportó. Mas claro el agua:

*"De acuerdo con los testimonios de uno de los observadores de los Katiuska SB-2 que participaron en el ataque, el servicio de información de la unidad a la que pertenecían los Katiuska fue advertido de la presencia en Cabra de una unidad italiana de paso. Pilotos y observadores esperaban encontrar un campamento de tiendas en las inmediaciones de la localidad y vehículos militares a sus alrededores. Al llegar, pudieron ver fugazmente un gran número de tiendas en la plaza central de Cabra que resultaron ser el mercado de abastos, no un campamento militar, y atacaron sin confirmar el objetivo que bombardeaban.*"

Fue una incursión militar para atacar a italianos, pero erraron elmobjetivo y lo dice claramente. Y otra cosa es bombardear poblaciones y ciudades un dia tras otro solo para aterrrorizar a la población., sin ibjetivos militares en el centro de esa población.

Mira esto y compara:

.

*Los bombardeos aéreos de Barcelona en marzo de 1938, que tuvieron lugar los días 16, 17 y 18 por parte de la Aviación Legionaria italiana, aliada del bando sublevado de la guerra civil española, desde sus tres bases en Mallorca (Islas Baleares), fueron posiblemente los bombardeos más terribles efectuados durante la Guerra Civil española, causando entre 880 y 1300 muertos y entre 1500 y 2000 heridos entre la población civil.12 Las cifras oficiales de la Generalidad de Cataluña hechas públicas el día 26 de marzo señalaron 875 muertos (de ellos, 118 niños), pero en los días siguientes fueron registradas 49 personas más, lo que da un total de 924 víctimas mortales.3 Además estas cifras oficiales recogen más de 1500 heridos, 48 edificios destruidos y 78 gravemente dañados.4 Es considerado uno de los primeros bombardeos de saturación de la historia y el segundo de los bombardeos en la guerra civil que más muertos causó en la guerra española en una sola de las incursiones tras el de Guernica.4*


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

*Falso*: las tropas rusas atacaron un edificio de apartamentos en Odessa, los canales ucranianos de Telegram publicaron un vídeo de las consecuencias.

*Verdad*: Más información no verificada de los canales ucranianos de Telegram. El vídeo es, en realidad, de las secuelas de un incendio en Biysk, ocurrido en agosto de 2019. Grandes cadenas como "Dnipro. Ahora", NOTICIAS DE UCRANIA | NOTICIAS | GUERRA, "Ucrania en estado de shock - Noticias Guerra". , NOTICIAS. UCRANIA. WAR y otros publicaron estas imágenes con el pretexto de un incendio en un piso de Odessa.

El alcance total de la publicación fue de 469 mil personas. La audiencia total de los canales supera los 2,3 millones de abonados. Sólo dos canales retiraron la publicación.

Ya hemos visto publicaciones falsas como el "ataque con misiles al centro comercial de Kharkiv" y la "explosión en Mykolaiv". Una y otra vez, la propaganda ucraniana ha engañado a su público.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44713


----------



## Bulldozerbass (24 Abr 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Yo creo q llegan al Danubio, Moldavia estado satelite.



Sería lo lógico por otra parte.


----------



## Teuro (24 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> ¿Y firmar un documento "ante notario" le permite asegurar que eso va a valer dentro de ... 5 años... 10 años...? Sí, como Milosevic, que acabó firmando un documento donde se "garantizaba" la permanencia de Kosovo dentro de Yugoslavia, con un alto nivel de "autonomía"... Y ya ve lo que pasó. Los notarios valen para un pobrecito currante en un país en paz, pero en la diplomacia sólo hay la fuerza, la diplomacia es el vestido bonito de la fuerza. Pregúntele también a los saharauis, a los palestinos y a tantos y tantos que les han firmado algo para pasárselo por el forro cuando hubo ocasión.
> 
> Más bien es lo contrario, barre al que se resiste y aupa a otro que te deba a ti el puesto...
> 
> ...



Rusia no para de ganar territorio a costa de sus muertos. Cuando la Guerra de Invierno decían los generales rusos que el territorio ganado a Finlandia no era suficiente para enterrar a los muertos rusos en batalla, pues bien, los enterraron y el territorio sigue siendo después de más de 80 años ruso, y tiene pinta de que así seguirá, Kaliningrado les costó millones de muertos, Kuriles, etc. Rusia es una nación que gana terrritorio a costa de su población, desde el punto de vista de la Madre Patria Rusa debe ser como Moloch, devora a sus hijos con tal de engordar y engordar. No creo que vaya a ser sencillo de convencer a los rusos para que abandonen Donbass, el único caso de abandono de la tierra conquistada de los rusos ha sido por revoluciones (la soviética y el desmoronamiento de esta) y por amenazas de lanzarles nukes en Irán en 1946.


----------



## Nicors (24 Abr 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Ya se lo he puesto de la misma fuente que usted aportó. Mas claro el agua:
> 
> *"De acuerdo con los testimonios de uno de los observadores de los Katiuska SB-2 que participaron en el ataque, el servicio de información de la unidad a la que pertenecían los Katiuska fue advertido de la presencia en Cabra de una unidad italiana de paso. Pilotos y observadores esperaban encontrar un campamento de tiendas en las inmediaciones de la localidad y vehículos militares a sus alrededores. Al llegar, pudieron ver fugazmente un gran número de tiendas en la plaza central de Cabra que resultaron ser el mercado de abastos, no un campamento militar, y atacaron sin confirmar el objetivo que bombardeaban.*"
> 
> Fue una incursión militar para atacar a italianos, pero erraron elmobjetivo y lo dice claramente. Y otra cosa es bombardear poblaciones y ciudades un dia tras otro solo para aterrrorizar a la población., sin ibjetivos militares en el centro de esa población.



Usted busca justificación donde no la hay para tapar los crímenes de los comunistas tanto en la guerra civil como en la de Ucrania; en Cabra murieron 109 mujeres y niños de una sola pasada por el bombardeo criminal comunista y en Ucrania por miles por los bombardeos criminales comunistas. No hay discusión, lo demás es propaganda, conchabeo y ocultación. Solo falta que me diga que esos 109 mujeres y niños eran fascistas, por tanto esta justificado.


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

*En relación con el debate en curso en el GT sobre los drones*

La necesidad de los drones es evidente en las solicitudes de las unidades del DNR y del LNR y en los comentarios sobre el trabajo con ellos.

Si es posible, los drones, incluso los mavics más sencillos por 100k los pide casi todo el mundo. Los que consiguen algo mejor son felices como elefantes. Ni una sola vez he oído a alguien del frente decir que los drones no son necesarios, esto se aplica tanto a las unidades de línea como a las fuerzas especiales.

No sustituyen a los drones normales, como los Eagles, sino que los complementan y ocupan un nicho propio. Lo mismo ocurre con el enemigo. Personalmente, la necesidad de los drones me quedó clara cuando cubrí la campaña de Siria y la guerra de Irak, donde el Califato marcó la tendencia de los drones de reconocimiento y ataque que resultaron muy eficaces. Más tarde, varios estados retomaron la tendencia, logrando cierto éxito en este sentido.

En mi opinión, a estas alturas los pequeños drones ya son un elemento de consumo obligatorio para las unidades, y el Estado tiene que ser más activo para garantizarlo. Porque el suministro humanitario es bueno y está bien, pero el suministro estatal centralizado es aún mejor.

Estoy seguro de que, tras la campaña en Ucrania, se reconsiderará esta cuestión en favor de un mayor despliegue intensivo de pequeños drones para las tropas.
Los días en los que se podía decir "los drones son innecesarios" son cosa del pasado en torno a 888.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44712


----------



## bigmaller (24 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> No es tan fácil como usted lo plantea. Y tampoco es un acierto de los ucronazis, sino una negligencia increíble de los rusos. Las unidades ucras más fanatizadas no van a tener capacidad para atacar, los conscriptos ni tienen ganas ni saben hacerlo. Pero todo apunta a que se va a fijar lo que ya hay, estancamiento y golpes de mano. Y en eso Rusia, la supuesta potencia, delata su error y fracaso. Respetar Kiev y las bases de gobierno del cocainómano se estudiará como colmo de la idiocia militar (política, porque los militares seguro que esto les parece algo impresentable).





Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Ya se lo he puesto de la misma fuente que usted aportó. Mas claro el agua:
> 
> *"De acuerdo con los testimonios de uno de los observadores de los Katiuska SB-2 que participaron en el ataque, el servicio de información de la unidad a la que pertenecían los Katiuska fue advertido de la presencia en Cabra de una unidad italiana de paso. Pilotos y observadores esperaban encontrar un campamento de tiendas en las inmediaciones de la localidad y vehículos militares a sus alrededores. Al llegar, pudieron ver fugazmente un gran número de tiendas en la plaza central de Cabra que resultaron ser el mercado de abastos, no un campamento militar, y atacaron sin confirmar el objetivo que bombardeaban.*"
> 
> Fue una incursión militar para atacar a italianos, pero erraron elmobjetivo y lo dice claramente. Y otra cosa es bombardear poblaciones y ciudades un dia tras otro solo para aterrrorizar a la población., sin ibjetivos militares en el centro de esa población.



Pero el problema de su analisis es que parte de una falsedad. Rusia no ataca a poblacion civil para aterrorizarla. 

Pueden morir civiles en el campo de batalla por disparidad de causas. Pero decir que rusia ataca a civiles, eslavos, rusos en su mayoria en esta zona de ukrania, que luego se la quiere anexionar, no tiene ningun sentido ni militar ni tactico, ni estratégico. Es una soberana memez.

Propaganda que se desmonta a nada que quieras ser un poco critico.


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

_Payasos en New York_

Hubo una manifestación en Manhattan en apoyo de los nazis de Azov. Como dicen, nada raro. En el segundo vídeo, el periodista habla con los participantes del aquelarre, que le aseguran que Azov no son nazis, sino verdaderos patriotas. Y todas las cosas horribles que dicen de ellos son propaganda rusa. Excepto que por alguna razón ni siquiera muestran los símbolos de este maravilloso Frente Nacional en el mitin...

t.me/boris_rozhin/44728

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

Un potente ataque golpea la base de las AFU en los antiguos campos de pioneros abandonados cerca de Kramatorsk
Un misil o una bomba alcanzó un objetivo cerca de Druzhkivka, los residentes dicen que los militares de las AFU o la Guardia Nacional tenían su base allí hace tiempo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44730


----------



## bigmaller (24 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Usted busca justificación donde no la hay para tapar los crímenes de los comunistas tanto en la guerra civil como en la de Ucrania; en Cabra murieron 109 mujeres y niños de una sola pasada por el bombardeo criminal comunista y en Ucrania por miles por los bombardeos criminales comunistas. No hay discusión, lo demás es propaganda, conchabeo y ocultación. Solo falta que me diga que esos 109 mujeres y niños eran fascistas, por tanto esta justificado.



No se da cuenta, que solo por escribir la palabra comunista, su discurso se ve sesgado y no va a comprarselo nadie que no este ya lobotomizado? 

Por qué vojones meter la palabra comunista si no tiene el menor sentido? 


Asi va el puto pais. Mientras "capitalistamente" Socializamos las ( supuestas) perdidas de bancos, autonomos, y multinacionales, nos dicen que putin y rusia son el mal comunista.....
Nos mean y decimos que llueve.


----------



## ussser (24 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Pero que pedazo de mala hostia me ha entrado.
> Recuerda al vídeo de hace semanas.
> Ucrania se convirtió hace años en un gran pozo de mierda y todo el que les apoye apestará para siempre.



Ni una palabra la montero, me imagino.


----------



## ATDTn (24 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> ¿No se puede denunciar colectivamente a esta gente por manipular? ¿No hay algún organismo a donde poder dirigirse?



Aquí, en el bar...y ya los 4 que tienen acceso a los medios de masas.
Se supone que la ciudadanía ejercería presión, pero hace falta libertad y educación. Ambas van a menos, parece.


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Abr 2022)

El primer ministro australiano, Scott Morrison, dijo que la construcción de una base militar en las Islas Salomón por parte de China sería una "línea roja".

Beijing y las autoridades del estado insular han firmado previamente un acuerdo marco de cooperación en el campo de la seguridad.

“No tendremos bases navales chinas en nuestra región a la vuelta de la esquina”, dijo Morrison. Según el viceprimer ministro australiano Barnaby Joyce, Canberra considerará la creación de una base china como una "táctica de terror".

No hace mucho tiempo nos dijeron que las demandas de Rusia de no desplegar bases de la OTAN cerca de las fronteras rusas eran infundadas.


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

El trabajo de los lanzagranadas del 6º Batallón de Defensa Territorial del ejército de la DNR durante un barrido en el sector privado de Mariupol.

Hoy habrá unas cuantas exclusivas más de ellos para los lectores del canal.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44733

Videos en el enlace


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (24 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Pero el problema de su analisis es que parte de una falsedad. Rusia no ataca a poblacion civil para aterrorizarla.
> 
> Pueden morir civiles en el campo de batalla por disparidad de causas. Pero decir que rusia ataca a civiles, eslavos, rusos en su mayoria en esta zona de ukrania, que luego se la quiere anexionar, no tiene ningun sentido ni militar ni tactico, ni estratégico. Es una soberana memez.
> 
> Propaganda que se desmonta a nada que quieras ser un poco critico.



*Creo que no me ha leído bien. Estoy refiriéndome a la guerra civil española*


----------



## Nicors (24 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> No se da cuenta, que solo por escribir la palabra comunista, su discurso se ve sesgado y no va a comprarselo nadie que no este ya lobotomizado?
> 
> Por qué vojones meter la palabra comunista si no tiene el menor sentido?
> 
> ...



Yo pongo la palabra que quiera. Por supuesto que es comunista el régimen dictatorial de putin y me importa 3000 pares de cojones si te sientes insultado por que lo emplee.
Definición de comunismo en 2022: régimen dictatorial que tiene como fin la sumision de pueblos, incluido el propio, para el enriquecimiento de una élite oligarquica; Rusia, Venezuela, Cuba, Nicaragua, Corea del Norte y China.


----------



## bigmaller (24 Abr 2022)

_ Australian Prime Minister Scott Morrison said that China's construction of a military base in the Solomon Islands would be a "red line".

Beijing and the authorities of the island state have previously signed a framework agreement on cooperation in the field of security.

"We will not have Chinese naval bases in our region on our doorstep," Morrison said. According to Australian Deputy Prime Minister Barnaby Joyce, the creation of a Chinese base will be regarded by Canberra as a "scare tactic"._


Entendemos que las islas salomon, como pais independiente pueden elegir asus aliados?


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

El comandante del 6º Batallón de Defensa Territorial del Ejército DNR, el coronel "Zloe", y su batallón.
"Evil" recibió 3 heridas durante el asalto a Mariupol. No abandonó las filas.
Ahora se prepara para actuar en una nueva zona

t.me/boris_rozhin/44736


----------



## ussser (24 Abr 2022)

A la propagandista, me la pinchaba.


----------



## kelden (24 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Definición de comunismo en 2022: régimen dictatorial que tiene como fin la sumision de pueblos, incluido el propio, para el enriquecimiento de una élite oligarquica; Rusia, Venezuela, Cuba, Nicaragua, Corea del Norte y China.



Definición de comunismo: lo que a mi me sale de los cojones, aunque coincide exactamente con lo que Franco hizo en España o Pinochet en Chile.


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

Los Uragans atacan las posiciones de las AFU en dirección a Limanskoe

t.me/anna_news/29520

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (24 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Usted busca justificación donde no la hay para tapar los crímenes de los comunistas tanto en la guerra civil como en la de Ucrania; en Cabra murieron 109 mujeres y niños de una sola pasada por el bombardeo criminal comunista y en Ucrania por miles por los bombardeos criminales comunistas. No hay discusión, lo demás es propaganda, conchabeo y ocultación. Solo falta que me diga que esos 109 mujeres y niños eran fascistas, por tanto esta justificado.



*
No son bombardeos comunistas, propiamente son republicanos contra los fascistas sublevados y ha quedado bien claro en la documentación aportada. Por otra parte compare ese bombardeo con los 140 de poblaciones catalanas por los fascistas y los de Barcelona:

Los bombardeos aéreos de Barcelona en marzo de 1938, que tuvieron lugar los días 16, 17 y 18 por parte de la Aviación Legionaria italiana, aliada del bando sublevado de la guerra civil española, desde sus tres bases en Mallorca (Islas Baleares), fueron posiblemente los bombardeos más terribles efectuados durante la Guerra Civil española, causando entre 880 y 1300 muertos y entre 1500 y 2000 heridos entre la población civil.12 Las cifras oficiales de la Generalidad de Cataluña hechas públicas el día 26 de marzo señalaron 875 muertos (de ellos, 118 niños), pero en los días siguientes fueron registradas 49 personas más, lo que da un total de 924 víctimas mortales.3 Además estas cifras oficiales recogen más de 1500 heridos, 48 edificios destruidos y 78 gravemente dañados.4 Es considerado uno de los primeros bombardeos de saturación de la historia y el segundo de los bombardeos en la guerra civil que más muertos causó en la guerra española en una sola de las incursiones tras el de Guernica.4 

CATALUÑA BAJO LAS BOMBAS
Queda prohibido el bombardeo aéreo con motivo de aterrorizar
la población civil, así como también la destrucción de sus
propiedades y la agresión a los no combatientes.
Leyes internacionales para tiempos de guerra. Artículo 22. La Haya, 1927
Al convertirse en un punto estratégico de recepción de material bélico,
con gran actividad de la industria de guerra, centrales energéticas,
importantes puertos y nudos de comunicación, Cataluña fue un
objetivo prioritario de los bombardeos aéreos y navales. Además, en
1938, Barcelona era la capital de los tres gobiernos republicanos:
el central, el vasco y el catalán. Más de 140 poblaciones catalanas
fueron bombardeadas a lo largo del conflicto. Aparte de Barcelona
—la ciudad más castigada—, fueron especialmente sangrientos los
ataques que padecieron ciudades como Lleida, Les Borges Blanques,
Granollers, Badalona, Manresa, Girona, Figueres, Reus o Tarragona *


----------



## Xan Solo (24 Abr 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Pues anda que, ya les llega a los polacos, cambiar los Challenger, no consiguieron ninguna venta internacional y no hay por donde cogerlos, por los T-72 rusos. Bueno al menos le envían refrito 2, no es malo.
> En eso los españoles supimos comprar, por una vez, el Leopard está a la altura, quizás superior al Abrahms y puede que de tú a tú con el Armata y el Mervaka israelí. En todos los ejercicios que hicieron cumplieron más que de sobra.
> Por cierto, los Armata T-90 no los han sacado a pasear los rusos y ya tienen unos cientos.
> 
> ...



Los armata son T-14.
Los T-90 son practicamente T-72 actualuzados. Son buenos, pero no excepcionales.


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

⚡Soldados rusos luchan mientras entregan ayuda humanitaria en Mariupol⚡

Este grupo de soldados rusos, dirigidos por un oficial con el apodo de "Ángel", distribuían ayuda humanitaria en la línea del frente en Mariupol.
Esta vez estuvimos con ellos en medio de la batalla, a 100 metros de la planta de Azovstal.Esta es la versión completa del informe que publiqué la semana pasada


----------



## bigmaller (24 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Yo pongo la palabra que quiera. Por supuesto que es comunista el régimen dictatorial de putin y me importa 3000 pares de cojones si te sientes insultado por que lo emplee.
> Definición de comunismo en 2022: régimen dictatorial que tiene como fin la sumision de pueblos, incluido el propio, para el enriquecimiento de una élite oligarquica; Rusia, Venezuela, Cuba, Nicaragua, Corea del Norte y China.



Ok. Así. Que la realidad no te joda el discurso.


----------



## alfonbass (24 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> No se da cuenta, que solo por escribir la palabra comunista, su discurso se ve sesgado y no va a comprarselo nadie que no este ya lobotomizado?
> 
> Por qué vojones meter la palabra comunista si no tiene el menor sentido?
> 
> ...



Muchas veces se dice eso por desconocimiento, pero con mucho sentido
Realmente, el "comunismo" en si no es nada más que el control por parte del estado, luego te lo venden como "algo bonito y colectivizador", pero en esencia no es nada muy alejado de lo que puede querer una persona conservadora como Putin o como muchos "conservas" pero con su "código de lenguaje adecuado". 
Cuando se critica al "comunismo" español, también se hace diciendo que no vivimos en España en un país en libertad, sino, esas cosas no ocurrirían, ahora, pensar que Rusia no es lo mismo en esencia es bastante inocente, la verdad
Tasnto Rusia como la UE son lugares donde se ha metido el estado a saco, y eso, llámalo comunismo o llamalo como quieras, es el principal peligro y el porqué no se debe apoyar a Putin en esto


----------



## alfonbass (24 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Definición de comunismo: lo que a mi me sale de los cojones, aunque coincide exactamente con lo que Franco hizo en España o Pinochet en Chile.



A Franco se le puede definir como comunista perfectamente, de hecho, hizo las mismas maldades, de hecho


----------



## Nicors (24 Abr 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> *No son bombardeos comunistas, propiamente son republicanos contra los fascistas sublevados y ha quedado bien claro en la documentación aportada. Por otra parte compare ese bombardeo con los 140 de poblaciones catalanas por los fascistas y los de Barcelona:
> 
> Los bombardeos aéreos de Barcelona en marzo de 1938, que tuvieron lugar los días 16, 17 y 18 por parte de la Aviación Legionaria italiana, aliada del bando sublevado de la guerra civil española, desde sus tres bases en Mallorca (Islas Baleares), fueron posiblemente los bombardeos más terribles efectuados durante la Guerra Civil española, causando entre 880 y 1300 muertos y entre 1500 y 2000 heridos entre la población civil.12 Las cifras oficiales de la Generalidad de Cataluña hechas públicas el día 26 de marzo señalaron 875 muertos (de ellos, 118 niños), pero en los días siguientes fueron registradas 49 personas más, lo que da un total de 924 víctimas mortales.3 Además estas cifras oficiales recogen más de 1500 heridos, 48 edificios destruidos y 78 gravemente dañados.4 Es considerado uno de los primeros bombardeos de saturación de la historia y el segundo de los bombardeos en la guerra civil que más muertos causó en la guerra española en una sola de las incursiones tras el de Guernica.4
> 
> ...



Póngalo en negrita, cursiva y subrayado si quiere no entiende, ignora u oculta que la República española no era tal; era un soviet ruso contralado por el komintern brazo político de Stalin con sus sucursales en España; el pce y el psoe.
En cuanto a los bombardeos, ya se le ha caído la careta comunista. Para usted los bombardeos y matanzas de civiles están justificados al tratarse de fascistas, que no son personas, son una especie extraterrestre que ha de ser aniquilada. A mayor gloria del comunismo parasitario.


----------



## kelden (24 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> A Franco se le puede definir como comunista perfectamente, de hecho, hizo las mismas maldades, de hecho



Es curioso vuestro concepto de "comunismo". Es curioso porque los propios comunistas rusos tuvieron que abolir el comunismo para poder convertirse en oligarcas.


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Me he dado un rulo por el floro y no encuentro hilo oficial de la segunda vuelta de Francia. Se supone que si gana Le Pen se acelera la muerte de la UE y Europa se acercaría a Rusia. Los del hilo de Trump, dónde lo estáis siguiendo?



No hay nada definitivo aun, ni una encuesta a la salida de las urnas.


----------



## quinciri (24 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> ¿No se puede denunciar colectivamente a esta gente por manipular? ¿No hay algún organismo a donde poder dirigirse?




Supongo que en algín texto legal debe de estar recogido y enunciado el "derecho a una información fidedigna y veraz".

Lo que no sé es si la reitarada conculcación de ese derecho esta tipificada como delito, y por si el ministerio fiscal tuivera que hacer o decir algo al respecto.

En fin, que lo de la efectividad de ese derecho, y para el público en general, me temo que va a ser ninguna. Y lo del reconocimiento formal de ese derecho, otra fantasmada más , y entre tantas de este supuesto Estado de Derecho.


----------



## Nicors (24 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Ok. Así. Que la realidad no te joda el discurso.



La realidad es la que es, no la que ensoñais los prorrusos.
Los tanques rusos llevan la bandera de la sangre derramada, se restauran estatuas de Lenin y el emblema demoniaco de la hoz y el martillo vuelve a levantarse encima de las ruinas y la masacre del pueblo ucraniano.


----------



## Archimanguina (24 Abr 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> La extensión del complejo de Azovstal comparada con el casco urbano de Madrid para que nos hagamos una idea de la magnitud.



poco me parece, eso lo atravieso yo andando en 30 min


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (24 Abr 2022)

Las tropas rusas llegaron a Kiev.


Se va a acabar la guerra antes que las palomitas. Ukrainian military authorities on Thursday said 20 Russian helicopters and Mi-8 aircraft had dispatched paratroopers at Hostomel airport, a suburb of Kyiv, where forces from both sides were fighting for control...




www.burbuja.info





Informan de que Kiev acaba de caer

Ahora si

Esta es la buena


----------



## Pinovski (24 Abr 2022)

Happy Mask Salesman dijo:


> Las tropas rusas llegaron a Kiev.
> 
> 
> Se va a acabar la guerra antes que las palomitas. Ukrainian military authorities on Thursday said 20 Russian helicopters and Mi-8 aircraft had dispatched paratroopers at Hostomel airport, a suburb of Kyiv, where forces from both sides were fighting for control...
> ...



Buenisimas las respuestas de ese hilo de *Febrero*:




Hippy Lollas dijo:


> Parece un combate del Tyson.
> 
> ¿Os acordáis? No daba tiempo ni de meter la publicidad.





propellerman dijo:


> En tres días se han plantado en la capital, claro que por poder tienen capacidad para plantar sus tanques en París en poco más de dos días, eso mas todo el arsenal de pepinos nucleares
> 
> Se comprende que la respuesta a la fechoría se quede en sanciones, es peligroso ir más allá con quién te puede soltar hondonadas de hostias





Nut dijo:


> Ya dijo Putin que nos nos daria tiempo ni a parpadear!
> 
> Y así ha sido.





Maddie dijo:


> Claro claro, se nota la fortísima resistencia de los ucranianos, esto no ha durado ni 24 horas. Joder, que películas te montas, eres de las que le pide alguien el número del móvil y crees que se quiere casar contigo







HDR dijo:


> Tremenda ostia a mano abierta le acaba de meter Vladímir Putin a la anglosionada. Histórico.
> 
> Si los españolitos tuvieran 2 dedos de frente estarían celebrando que se le pegue semejante golpe al poder del anglosionismo, por parte de una nación europea y cristiana como lo es Rusia.





Que mal ha envejecido


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (24 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Póngalo en negrita, cursiva y subrayado si quiere no entiende, ignora u oculta que la República española no era tal; era un soviet ruso contralado por el komintern brazo político de Stalin con sus sucursales en España; el pce y el psoe.
> En cuanto a los bombardeos, ya se le ha caído la careta comunista. Para usted los bombardeos y matanzas de civiles están justificados al tratarse de fascistas, que no son personas, son una especie extraterrestre que ha de ser aniquilada. A mayor gloria del comunismo parasitario.



Que sí, tiene usted razón: que los fascistas siempre matan más y mejor.


----------



## Pinovski (24 Abr 2022)

Los ucranianos no pierden el sentido del humor: incluyen el “Moskva” en su patrimonio subacuático


https://www.larazon.es/internacional/20220423/lmhsjr7hljd6bgkyamwklfecga.html "A partir de ahora será un objeto de buceo muy interesante”, afirma el director del Museo Naval de Kiev




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Nicors (24 Abr 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Que sí, tiene usted razón: que los fascistas siempre matan más y mejor.



Los fascistas son nacionalistas anticomunistas: batallón azov, Falange y todo aquella persona disidente del pensamiento único.


----------



## Salamandra (24 Abr 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> La extensión del complejo de Azovstal comparada con el casco urbano de Madrid para que nos hagamos una idea de la magnitud.



No creo que el problema sea la extensión. El problema es que esa extensión es de bunkeres realizados por la antigua URSS en plena obsesión de ser invadidos por el otro bando en el punto estratégico más importante de la URSS y listo para resistir durante tiempo un ataque nuclear.

No se escatimaron medios, imagino.


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

El nuevo misil balístico intercontinental Sarmat de Rusia, que entrará en servicio este año, podría estar equipado con varias ojivas hipersónicas Avangard, dijo el comandante de las Fuerzas de Misiles Estratégicos (SMART) Sergey Karakaev.

t.me/mig41/16818


----------



## cryfar74 (24 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Estamos asistiendo a un fracaso militar histórico. Una potencia que es incapaz de avanzar y se pliega a una guerra de posiciones. Los ucros recibiendo una ayuda de material y de información masiva. Los lideres uropedos de paseo en Kiev con alfombra. Se anuncia incluso ya la visita del legado imperial, símbolo de que todo está atado. Y una Rusia que cada día tiene menos capacidad para ni siquiera poder golpear las infraestruras militares del enemigo. Ya ha perdido cualquier oportunidad de dominar el aire, los ucros pueden bajar ya cualquier cosa que vuele a nivel táctico. Solo quedan los misiles, que se usan con una parsimonia y contención desesperante. La industria ucro, continua con muy leves pérdidas. Trenes y puentes y carreteras, sin problemas. Energía, como si no hubiera guerra. No me extraña que el canalla de Borrel dijera que está guerra de ganará en el campo de batalla... increíble, pero este sin vergüenza va a llevar razón.



Cayo bajo el desanimo irremediablemente. Tal pesimismo puede incluso le afecte emocionalmente y tal vez sea mejor alejarse de la actualidad y no mire noticias del conflicto. 

El tiempo dirá si tal pesimismo estaba fundado o no.


----------



## Tierra Azul (24 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> De lo que se trataba era de hacerles creer que iban a tomar Kiev, o intentarlo. Y para ello fue necesario sacrificar vidas propias. Para que de esa forma no movilizasen un mayor contingente de tropas al este que se traduciría en más muertes de soldados rusos. Y funcionó. Sublime.



Hombre.....eso de sacrificar vidas propias... no sé si eso esta bien por lógica, no creo que las familias de los rusos caidos piensen como tú (no tengo ni idea, no creo que sepan que iban a una operacion suicida). 

Mas bien me ha dado la impresión tras leer varias noticias en su momento, que hubo mucha mas resistencia de la esperada de la parte nanzi y de ahi hayan perdido muchas vidas (para mi innecesaria si la intencion era tomar el aeropuerto de Kiev, si la intencion fuera distraerlos como dices, me costaria creerlo, a no ser que no les haya importado terminar alli mismo). Otra cosa es que supiesen del peligro de esta operacion. No se más.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (24 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Los fascistas son nacionalistas anticomunistas: batallón azov, Falange y todo aquella persona disidente del pensamiento único.



El pensamiento único son los fascistas. Dejemos este hilo para lo que es y si quiere abrimos uno para catecismos fascistas. Por mi parte, acerca de las matanzas de civiles por bombardeos fascistas, la cosa creo que está bastante bien documentada. Luego también estan los bombardeos aliados y la dos bombas atómicas de los grandes amigos de la libertad.


----------



## Simo Hayha (24 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Se ve claramente que es un misil, pero oye, todos estos guarros holgazanes que tenemos por el hilo enseguida hicieron de altavoces del aparato de lavado de cerebro ruso y lloriqueaban que habían sido los restos de un misil interceptado. No va a haber lomos sufientes para tanto latigazo


----------



## dabuti (24 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Usted busca justificación donde no la hay para tapar los crímenes de los comunistas tanto en la guerra civil como en la de Ucrania; en Cabra murieron 109 mujeres y niños de una sola pasada por el bombardeo criminal comunista y en Ucrania por miles por los bombardeos criminales comunistas. No hay discusión, lo demás es propaganda, conchabeo y ocultación. Solo falta que me diga que esos 109 mujeres y niños eran fascistas, por tanto esta justificado.






Los comunistas son muy malos, si.


----------



## Nicors (24 Abr 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> El pensamiento único son los fascistas. Dejemos este hilo para lo que es y si quiere abrimos uno para catecismos fascistas. Por mi parte, acerca de las matanzas de civiles por bombardeos fascistas, la cosa creo que está bastante bien documentada. Luego también estan los bombardeos aliados y la dos bombas atómicas de los grandes amigos de la libertad.



Tu eres la que has empezado. Ocultas unos crímenes por motivos ideológicos.


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

El corresponsal de guerra de VGTRK Evgeniy Poddubny @epoddubny desde la frontera de la región de Kharkiv y el territorio ocupado de la DNR

El avance de grupos de fuerzas rusas desde el norte y el este, así como de unidades del LNR hacia Sloviansk, no es ciertamente un anillo todavía, pero ya es una apuesta seria por nuevas calderas. Como sabemos, desde 2014, el pasatiempo favorito de la AFU es rodearse. ¿Sabes por qué? Porque así está montado el régimen de Kiev, vive de la sangre, es lo único que fortalece al régimen.

¿Recuerdas a los Cien Celestiales? Los francotiradores de Parubiy y el futuro presidente del SBU, Nalivaychenko, acabaron con los francotiradores propios y ajenos. Sacrificio sacral. Turchinov comenzó la guerra en el Donbass mucho antes de que el grupo de Strelkov ocupara Sloviansk. Luego las calderas y la primera grande, Ilovaysk.

Recuerda el aeropuerto de Donetsk. Con qué diligencia el régimen de Kiev representado por Poroshenko engañó a la población del país y los mandos engañaron al personal. Dejaron deliberadamente que los militares murieran en la nueva terminal.

Lo mismo ocurrió en Debaltseve, sólo que la escala fue peor. Miles de muertos. Y uno podría haber salido simplemente del cerco al cautiverio. Todo lo que se necesitaba era una orden, la voluntad política de detener la carnicería.

Ahora aquí está Mariupol. Me parece que los oficiales sensatos de las AFU deberían renunciar después de Mariupol e irse de juerga. No tiene sentido militar que los neonazis se queden sentados ahora. Acabará en muertes sin sentido y no conseguirá nada. El régimen de Kiev, al prohibir la salida de los nazis, los ha condenado a muerte.

Los dirigentes ucranianos están aprovechando el vacío informativo que ha creado la propaganda especial ucraniana. Pero me leen en Ucrania. Los familiares de los soldados y oficiales de las AFU me leen. Llevad esto a vuestros hijos y maridos. Una vez más, los carniceros de Kiev los ponen en la mesa de corte para emborracharse de sangre y prolongar su existencia. El régimen no tiene compasión por los suyos ni por los demás. Vayan a casa, y si no pueden ir a casa, vayan al cautiverio. Por supuesto que te golpean horriblemente en la batalla, pero los rusos no matan ni se burlan de los prisioneros. Su fe, su educación y su cultura no lo permiten.

t.me/epoddubny/10035


----------



## capitán almeida (24 Abr 2022)

veo a las putas otánicas muy crecidas, qué ha pasado? han recuperado ya jersón y roto el cerco a mariupol?


----------



## dabuti (24 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Evidentemente, a nadie le cuadra que el Moskwa, que era un buque obsoleto al que salía más caro remodelar y actualizar que desguazarlo, estuviera completamente desprotegido frente a la costa. Es que era de cajón que si la OTAN no lo torpedeaba, los rusos iban a hundirlo, como creo que ha pasado.
> 
> Esto va a ser una guerra larga una vez que finalice la operación militar especial en Ucrania. Poco a poco, a lo largo de los próximos meses, Rusia va a conectar Rostov con Palanca, y la nueva frontera de Rusia con Rumanía va a ser la desembocadura del Dniester, donde se va a colocar un sistema de misiles parecido al de Kaliningrado apuntando a Constanza. A Moldavia se le va a permitir la asimilación del territorio que le falta para tener salida al mar (de la desembocadura del Dniester a la del Danubio), que es la ¨linea Maginot¨ de la OTAN.
> 
> ...



¿No hay un pequeño error al hablar de Besarabia al citar al Don y Dniester y no referirse a conectar Dnieper y Dniester?
Muy interesante análisis, por cierto.


----------



## JoséBatallas (24 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Hombre.....eso de sacrificar vidas propias... no sé si eso esta bien por lógica, no creo que las familias de los rusos caidos piensen como tú (no tengo ni idea, no creo que sepan que iban a una operacion suicida).
> 
> Mas bien me ha dado la impresión tras leer varias noticias en su momento, que hubo mucha mas resistencia de la esperada de la parte nanzi y de ahi hayan perdido muchas vidas (para mi innecesaria si la intencion era tomar el aeropuerto de Kiev, si la intencion fuera distraerlos como dices, me costaria creerlo, a no ser que no les haya importado terminar alli mismo). Otra cosa es que supiesen del peligro de esta operacion. No se más.



Quizás no era una misión 100% suicida. Quizás tenían algún plan de escape para esos paracaidistas del aeródromo y fracasó.

Lo que parece claro, y según cuentan distintos analistas militares, es que las fuerzas que rodearon Kiev, con el factor sorpresa de entrar a través de Bielorrusia-Chernobil, eran de una proporción muy inferior al necesario para una invasión de una megaurbe como Kiev. 

¿pero bajo que pretexto mandas al ejército al este a apoyar a las tropas que alli tienes para frenar el frente ruso de las zonas del Donbass, cuando en cosa de una sola noche, y sin comerlo ni beberlo, has tenido una lluvia de paracaidistas rusos abordando zonas alrededor de Kiev y una columna de blindados tomando posiciones en la entrada de la puta ciudad? 

Aunque seas un veterano militar y te figures que es una treta y consideres que hay que reforzar las posiciones del este ¿cómo se lo vendes a los políticos y ciudadanos de la ciudad? ¿Cómo les explicas que vas a movilizar el grueso de las tropas que tienes en Kiev y alrededores para llevarlas al este cuando tienes a los rusos a las puertas de la capital? ¿cómo les explicas que quieres desproteger Kiev porque los rusos que están fuera, en las puertas, no van en serio y no tienen intención de entrar? Te despojarían de tus galones y te empapelarían a una farola por traidor.

Según mi criterio de eso se trataba. Impedir que Kiev reforzase las posiciones del este para tener alguna posibilidad de frenar el frente ruso del Donbass. Y para ello era de vital importancia que fuese creible. Ya no tanto para los militares ucranianos pero sí para el resto. Para que el miedo nublase el criterio y la razón. Y para que sea creíble lamentablemente tiene que haber sangre. Algún enfrentamiento. Que parezca que quieren apoderarse de zonas alrededor de Kiev de importancia estratégica (aeropuertos).

Y mientras todos esos blindados y tropas defendían Kiev para frenar una invasión que jamás iba a producirse, no estaban matando rusos en el este. Sacrificas unas pocas vidas a costa de salvar un número mayor. Quizás sea moralmente reprochable pero se trata de una guerra.


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (24 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> veo a las putas otánicas muy crecidas, qué ha pasado? han recuperado ya jersón y roto el cerco a mariupol?



Han visto el telediario y se vienen arriba, todos los días igual.


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Abr 2022)

Valores occidentales.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (24 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> ¿No hay un pequeño error al hablar de Besarabia al citar al Don y Dniester y no referirse a conectar Dnieper y Dniester?
> Muy interesante análisis, por cierto.



Me refería a conectar desde Rusia hasta Rumania por la costa del Mar negro:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

Un soldado de la Guardia Nacional que se rindió en Azovstal habla de la situación en los sótanos de la planta, donde se esconden los nazis restantes.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44739

⚡ NOTICIAS EXCLUSIVAS⚡​​Un combatiente de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania capturado describió a los compañeros de armas liquidados, entre ellos el comandante del grupo Azov* con el indicativo "Salem".​​También habló de la situación actual en Azovstal. Según él, hay muchos heridos y los neonazis están siendo operados en el suelo. Y de las instalaciones sólo tienen "literas de madera y un baño":​​"No hay condiciones normales. Los búnkeres son de construcción soviética, una estructura monolítica de hormigón armado bajo los talleres de la planta, con túneles y salidas. Había dos búnkeres dentro. Hay un pasillo subterráneo, se baja y hay una gran sala. En esta habitación hay literas de madera y camas de tres pisos. Hay un retrete y un suministro de agua técnico", dijo el soldado cautivo a Semyon Yeremin, corresponsal de Izvestiya.​​* "Azov" - una organización terrorista prohibida en Rusia​​Para más detalles, vea el programa "Dobrov on Air" el domingo 24 de abril a las 23:00 en REN TV​​t.me/izvestia/86912​​_Video en el enlace_​


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Abr 2022)

*Présidentielle*
A la espera de encuestas a pie de urna, las de fuera:

Gana Macrón en el extranjero, gana Le Pen en colonias:
----------------------------------------------------------- Extranjero
Argentine 
Macron: 89%
Le Pen: 11% 
Brésil 
Macron: 86%
Le Pen: 14% 
Chili 
Macron: 87%
Le Pen: 13% 
République Dominicaine 
Macron: 62%
Le Pen: 38% 
Colombie 
Macron: 91%
Le Pen: 9% 
Canada, hors Vancouver 
Macron: 86%
Le Pen: 14% 
USA, hors Chicago et Nouvelle-Orléans 
Macron: 92%
Le Pen: 8%
--------------------------------------------------------- Colonias
Guadeloupe :
Le Pen : 69,60%
Macron : 30,40%
Martinique :
Le Pen : 60,87%
Macron : 39,13%
Guyane :
Le Pen : 60,70%
Macron : 39,30%
Saint-Pierre-et-Miquelon :
Le Pen : 50,69%
Macron : 49,31 %
Saint-Martin et Saint-Barthélemy
Le Pen : 55,42%
Macron : 44,58 %
Polynésie Française : 
Macron : 51,81 %
Le Pen : 48,19%


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

De la Maxim a la Javeline: nuevo botín del Distrito Militar Central

Las armas para Ucrania se recogen de todo el mundo, pero todas ellas se convierten tarde o temprano en trofeos del ejército ruso y de las fuerzas aliadas de la LDPR.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44740


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

No descansaremos hasta que Putin fracase y Ucrania sea derrotada: la ministra de Asuntos Exteriores británica, Liz Truss.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44755


----------



## piru (24 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Este bicharraco lo usaban en Siria. Es impresionante. Es una "tira" de explosivos y libera un "camino". Se pensó para abrir rutas en campos minados, pero sin duda su uso urbano es arrasador.




Pero ahí no se ve que haga camino. Explota un punto concreto
¿En ese camino ha pillado un depósito de municiones?



Algún florero que lo aclare?


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

Y aquí hay una foto de los nacionalistas destruidos del SDF K2 de Ucrania. Kiev ni siquiera quiso llevarse sus cuerpos, aunque se ofreció a hacerlo.

Los hombres de la Brigada 100 y el escuadrón de asalto de la división Shakhtorskaya no sólo tuvieron que destruirlos, sino también recoger sus cuerpos (en bolsas en la foto).

A Ucrania le importan un bledo sus tropas vivas o muertas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44758



Spoiler: +18


----------



## al loro (24 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los anglos ya dicen que enviaran tanques challenger 2 a las putitas polacas para que estas manden sus t-72 a Ukronazistan.



Es un plan renove en toda regla. Egipto ofrece sus Mig a Ucrania a cambio de que le dan F-16... paises otaneros que se deshacen de armamento soviético a cambio de yankie..


----------



## kelden (24 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Présidentielle*
> A la espera de encuestas a pie de urna, las de fuera:
> 
> Gana Macrón en el extranjero, gana Le Pen en colonias:
> ...



Votante francés hoy:



> ....
> Cuando sale temprano para ir a trabajar se encuentra con su coche calcinado por los disturbios nocturnos, y el RER (tren de cercanías) siempre está de huelga, o sufre una avería y acumula retrasos y vagones atestados. Porque aunque su automóvil se haya librado del incendio, el precio de la gasolina está por las nubes, y el de la luz y el alquiler de la vivienda es prohibitivo, lo acribillan a impuestos y su matrimonio no va bien, no soporta a su compañero de trabajo y ha discutido con la tipa de la ventanilla de la administración y con el camarero del _bistrot_, que también están cabreados y se muestran agresivos y a la defensiva.
> 
> Hoy domingo, ese ciudadano francés votará por un candidato que detesta. Y mañana lunes, cuando suene de nuevo el despertador, se sentirá un poco más enfadado y estafado aún. Y en 2027 una Marine Le Pen cualquiera estará esperándole con cantos de sirenas y los brazos abiertos.



Eso si, en la prensa francesa, siguiendo el camino de la española, Macron es centro-izquierda, Pecresse de centro, Zemmour y Le Pen derecha y Melenchon extrema izquierda ...   No me extraña que Putin se frote las manos y quiera alargar la guerra todo lo que pueda ....


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

¿Quién quiere ver cómo son los ODAB de una tonelada y media listos para ser colgados?
Ahí están. En primer plano. Esperando.
Foto del Ministerio de Defensa.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44761





El cazabombardero ruso Su-34 vuela en la operación de Ucrania

Un cazabombardero ruso Su-34 sale a atacar objetivos de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas durante una operación en Ucrania. 

t.me/anna_news/29522


----------



## KosovojeSrbija (24 Abr 2022)

A estas alturas según los expertos Paco de guerra los rusos deben de tener unas reservas de combustible y misiles negativas por lo que no os extrañe que los depósitos de armas calibrados estos días se autoarreglen a sí mismos.


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

Otro veterano de la ATO con una carabina americana Savage es enviado a Bandera por los militares rusos cerca de Liman durante un ataque a Sloviansk. Muchos militantes han sido eliminados allí. Sus documentos ocupaban una bolsa entera.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44762


----------



## clapham5 (24 Abr 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Ya, ahí los pensionistas, al revés que aquí, son los perdedores del sistema, pero es que esos pobres compran más barato, tienen casas y agua y calefacción más baratas. Si esas cosas no cambian, por 200 euros, incluso en Rusia, igual da que da lo mismo, más que mal comer y mal vivir no van a conseguir y los precios de ambas cosas no han cambiado.
> 
> ¿Compensa éso las bajas pensiones? Evidentemente no, pero si pueden ser suficiente para otros estamentos de la población que cobran bastante más, aunque no logren el bienestar de la UE puedan vivir. Muchos países, no sólo Rusia, no lo logran entre otras cosas por el pirateo de los más ricos.
> 
> ...



El clapham esta horrorizado pero ...se afila los dientes 
Resulta que ayer hablo por telefono con una amiga de Cuba que le puso al corriente de la situacion . La Inflacion esta fuera de control 
con precios de locura . Una botella de aceite 1000 pesos ( 100 pesos x 1 $ en el mercado negro ) , 1 barra de pan grande ( 200 pesos ) , 1 kilogramo de leche en polvo 1200 pesos ( 12 $ al cambio ) 1 col = 50 pesos . CAFE no hay 
Ir de un punto a otro de la ciudad en taxi colectivo 50 pesos . 
La situacion esta tan , pero tan , pero tan jodidamente mala que la gente esta " regalando " sus casas para largarse a donde sea . Un zulo decente de 1 o 2 habitaciones , con cocina , bano , agua corriente , electricidad , gas de la calle , telefono , balconcito en un barrio aceptable 
lo puedes comprar por 10 mil $ e incluso menos . Para los que salen es el fin del mundo , pero para otros ....HUMM
El problema de los occidentales es que son imbeciles , soberbios y narcisistas . 
Y cuando el resto del mundo le dice que NIET , les da la perreta . 
Si Occidente hubiera respetado a Rusia habria pactado un reparto de territorio con Moscu . Ucrania Occidental + Odesa y Mikolayev para la UE y Novorrusia ( Este del Dnieper para Rusia ) Pero por su soberbia , imbecilidad y narcisismo perderan todo . 
Es mas facil que un camello entre por el ojo de una aguja a que Putin renuncie a un objetivo marcado en rojo en su dossier azul 
No importa el tiempo , el esfuerzo , las victimas civiles , el aislamiento internacional , las sanciones , los soldados muertos , los tanques destruidos , los aviones derribados si Putin se mantiene firme y Putin se mantendra firme 
Lo unico que tiene que hacer Rusia es mantener el estatus quo . bloqueo naval y aereo y obligar a la UE a mantener al zangano 
hasta que llegue el General Invierno . Entonces empezara el mambo .


----------



## Remequilox (24 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Présidentielle*
> A la espera de encuestas a pie de urna, las de fuera:
> 
> Gana Macrón en el extranjero, gana Le Pen en colonias:
> ...



Las elecciones presidenciales francesas del siglo XXI consisten en una supuesta pugna electoral entre un mono y alguien apellidado Le Pen.
Siempre gana el mono.
Solo hay un poco de misterio electoral en la primera vuelta, a ver cual es el mono que gana al resto de monos.


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

El mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se está preparando para una ofensiva de las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en la dirección de Dnipropetrovsk.

El reagrupamiento de las unidades de la 14ª brigada de las AFU enviadas desde la región de Mykolayiv ha finalizado en Novomoskovsk, en la región de Dnipropetrovsk.

Se ha desplegado un puesto de mando en el 239º polígono de armas combinadas de Novomoskovsk.
Los preparativos para la defensa están en marcha. Se han establecido fortificaciones en la planta de tuberías y en los edificios de la escuela secundaria general nº 4.
Coordenadas:
▪ PU 14 ombre - 48.700938, 35.381208
▪ Planta- 48.647999, 35.230588
▪ Escuela - 48.628838, 35.221723.

Además, las unidades de las AFU han equipado posiciones en varias instituciones educativas de Dnipropetrovsk:

▪ Escuela primaria nº 28 (calle Volodya Dubinina, 12).
Coordenadas: 48.427788, 35.041168

▪ Gimnasio nº 2 (calle Kaverina, 5). Los técnicos y el personal se sitúan en la entrada y detrás de las puertas del gimnasio.
Coordenadas:
Edificio - 48.447857, 34.998477
➖ Puerta Verde - 48.447945479526, 34.99973633763972

▪ Escuela de Educación Secundaria General nº 2 (calle Yu. Savchenko, 1).
Coordenadas:
48.46759126275911, 35.025594435124084
#Dnipropetrovsk #Ucrania
@rybar

*Apoyo: 4377 7278 0407 7977

t.me/boris_rozhin/44765


----------



## ussser (24 Abr 2022)

Propagandista Premium.


----------



## unaie (24 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> O sea que si mañana desaparecen las feministas y los negros el PIB crece un 30 % de golpe? Así funciona la cosa?



Seguramente, pero no es ese el problema. 

Hace muchas decadas Asimov, que no era cualquiera, escritor, cientifico, judio, que conocia los planes que se mueven en las altas esferas, ya planteaba que con el fin de reducir la poblacion del planeta, que iba camino de una bomba demografica, era necesario implementar un plan social cuya base principal era la incorporacion masiva de las mujeres al mundo laboral y que se entretuvieran en otra cosa para que tengan menos hijos. 

Hay muchas mas medidas sociales en esa linea, vivienda cara artificialmente para que sean necesarios 2 salarios para pagarla, cuando antes solo el hombre podia hacerse cargo con un salario, hacer que las mujeres no necesiten a los hombres, bien porque trabajan y sus potenciales parejas estan parados o en trabajos precarios, bien porque el estado les paga rentas y ayudas, o porque si se divorcian siguen siendo mantenidas, etc, y muchas mas en la linea de destruccion de la familia convencional, impidiendo su formacion o facilitando su disolucion.

Todo ese plan ha tenido una eficacia increible en la perdida de natalidad, pero especialmente en las poblaciones occidentales o europeas. En España ha sido brutal, con records mundiales de baja natalidad, uniendose ese plan global con la estulticia y corrupcion de su clase dirigente, paros juveniles del 40%, vivir con los padres hasta edades avanzadas, administraccion engordando a costa de feudalizar a la poblacion por derecho a vivienda, etc.

Y despues resulta que dicen que hace falta traer mas poblacion inmigrante de paises subdesarrollados para cubrir el hueco de la poblacion europea que se esta extinguiendo porque estan a años de luz de siquiera una tasa de reemplazo generacional, y que asi no se hunda el cotarro, que no bajen los precios de vivienda, las rentas o los ingresos de la banca y la administracion, todo menos los salarios que si pueden bajar. Inmigracion que ademas, ajena al programa social implantado en la poblacion europea, tiene mucha mas natalidad que la poblacion local y acabara superandola demograficamente.

Un escenario estupendo. Si la nueva inmigracion de otros paises le va bien y consigue hacer el pais mas prospero, sera un exito para ellos, pero no para nuestro grupo que va camino de la extincion. Si por el contrario hunde el pais en la tercermundializacion de sus paises de origen, que es lo mas probable, el desastre sera completo. Aqui no hay ideologias de izquierdas o derechas, es la puñetera evolucion de Darwin. El grupo o comunidad que hunde su reproduccion se extingue y fracasa objetivamente en el orden natural, no pasando sus genes a las proximas generaciones. Algo muy malo, un error muy grave ronda sobre esa sociedad europea.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (24 Abr 2022)

Que es el marxismo cultural??

La querencia de Marx por vender la riqueza del pais al mejor postor y llenarlo de inmigrantes para abaratar salarios, por desnacionalizar la industria para abaratar costes o, una vez arruinados, darle sin parar a la impresora de billetes para despues regalarselos a los bancos?

O quizas su encendida defensa de la comunidad LGTBIQWERTY?

Hay que ver que chollazo teneis los ex-libeggales con lo del marxismo cultural; ahi cabe todo.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Pero ahí no se ve que haga camino. Explota un punto concreto
> ¿En ese camino ha pillado un depósito de municiones?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1036013
> 
> ...



No, simplemente el artefacto produce ya de por si esa explosión, facilitando la eliminación de minas (originalmente se creó para esto) o lugares fortificados (desde Siria los rusos lo usan bastante así)…


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

Hace tan sólo tres o cuatro meses, Estados Unidos declaró que no aceptaba el concepto de "líneas rojas" y "esferas de influencia".
Un país independiente, según Washington, debe decidir con quién quiere cooperar.
Y ahora, de repente, han aparecido las "líneas rojas" ....

t.me/boris_rozhin/44766

El primer ministro australiano, Scott Morrison, afirmó que la construcción por parte de China de una base militar en las Islas Salomón sería una "línea roja" para Australia y Estados Unidos.​​t.me/china3army/9192​


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Hace tan sólo tres o cuatro meses, Estados Unidos declaró que no aceptaba el concepto de "líneas rojas" y "esferas de influencia".
> Un país independiente, según Washington, debe decidir con quién quiere cooperar.
> Y ahora, de repente, han aparecido las "líneas rojas" ....
> 
> ...



Je,je,je…depende quién coloca las armas cerca de las fronteras…son como críos algunos…


----------



## kelden (24 Abr 2022)

unaie dijo:


> Seguramente, pero no es ese el problema.
> 
> Hace muchas decadas Asimov, que no era cualquiera, escritor, cientifico, judio, que conocia los planes que se mueven en las altas esferas, ya planteaba que con el fin de reducir la poblacion del planeta, que iba camino de una bomba demografica, era necesario implementar un plan social cuya base principal era la incorporacion masiva de las mujeres al mundo laboral y que se entretuvieran en otra cosa para que tengan menos hijos.
> 
> ...



Todo eso que me cuentas se reduce a una frase y no es un plan premeditado: el neolib, que hace negocio de las necesidades humanas, tiene consecuencias no previstas: al desviar la mayor parte de la riqueza y los recursos a unos pocos los demás viven peor y no pueden llevar una vida normal. Entendiendo por normal lo que hacen todos los animales: emparejarse, reproducirse, alimentarse, etc...etc.... La gente no tiene acceso a los recursos necesarios para hacer todo eso.

Estoy de acuerdo, pero no es un plan buscado, es una consecuencia colateral de una forma de entender la economía. Simplemente cuando le pones precio a tu padre y a tu madre porque estás dispuesto a venderlos, cuando puedes comprar y vender a tus hijos, cuando todo se puede comprar y vender en una especie de mercadillo selvático, la cosa no puede salir bien. Los listillos, los que tienen influencia, los que saben que tecla tocar prosperan y los demás se hunden en la mierda. Eso tiene un nombre: neoliberalismo y escuela de chicago.

Y desde luego la solución no es un VOX o una Le Pen. Esos no van a tocar el sistema económico, ya oyes a Abascal, siempre a favor del capital y los empresaurios que nos "dan" trabajo. Como mucho van a dejar que te desahogues atando negros, maricones y rojos a las farolas.


----------



## Teuro (24 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Seamos serios, a estas les dejas el Tik-Tok un par de semanas y no son muy distintas de nuestras enfermeras.


----------



## JoséBatallas (24 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Seamos serios, a estas les dejas el Tik-Tok un par de semanas y no son muy distintas de nuestras enfermeras.



Con la diferencia de que esas son rusas. Te follan ellas a ti y no tú a ellas.


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

18+ Otra víctima sin sentido del intento más inútil de traspasar la frontera rusa cerca de Kozachya Lopan (región de Kharkiv).

Se nota el talento de liderazgo militar del comandante de las AFU que planificó este ataque fallido.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44767

_En el enlace foto de un muerto_


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Abr 2022)

Cuanto te hace una oferta en casas de Don Vito:


----------



## magufone (24 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Seamos serios, a estas les dejas el Tik-Tok un par de semanas y no son muy distintas de nuestras enfermeras.



Físicamente igual no separecen tanto...


----------



## Seronoser (24 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Payasos en New York_
> 
> Hubo una manifestación en Manhattan en apoyo de los nazis de Azov. Como dicen, nada raro. En el segundo vídeo, el periodista habla con los participantes del aquelarre, que le aseguran que Azov no son nazis, sino verdaderos patriotas. Y todas las cosas horribles que dicen de ellos son propaganda rusa. Excepto que por alguna razón ni siquiera muestran los símbolos de este maravilloso Frente Nacional en el mitin...
> 
> ...



Qué hacen todos esos ucranianos en edad militar manifestándose en NY y no en la guerra??
Yo les denunciaría, Zelensky ha ordenado que vuelvan, bajo pena de cárcel.

Uno a uno, a identificarles jeje.
Valientes ucranianos a 6000 km de la guerra


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

"¿Todavía volando? 3 veces impactado" - misiles de alta precisión impactan frente a las vacas en la base de las AFU en los antiguos campos de pioneros cerca de Kramatorsk

Los residentes discuten los ataques rusos contra objetivos cerca de Druzhkivka, donde los militantes ucranianos se han asentado durante mucho tiempo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44772

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Teuro (24 Abr 2022)

Tiene mala pinta, en los ochenta el arsenal nuclear mundial había salido de madre con más de 50.000 cabezas nucleares en 1986 frente a los algo más de 12.000 que deben haber ahora. Viene una escalada nuclear como la de antaño, pero esta vez hay más jugadores, China va a tener tantas como Rusia o EEUU, y suponemos que el resto también van a renovar el arsenal nuclear. Si el escudo antimisiles rompía el equilibrio y obligó a los rusos investigar misiles hipersónicos, ahora son precisamente los misiles hipersónicos los que rompen el equilibrio, lo que obliga a que el bloque de la OTAN desarrolle misilies con las mismas características y la búsqueda de contramedidas para neutralizarlos. Viene una escalada nuclar que sin duda va a pasar factura a occidente, suponemos que a Rusia no le quedará otra que aliarse con los chinos, puesto que si en la primera guerra fría se arruinaron, nada hace pensar que en una segunda no ocurra lo mismo, de ahí que la alianza con China sea necesaria.


----------



## Scardanelli (24 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Con la diferencia de que esas son rusas. Te follan ellas a ti y no tú a ellas.



No te quejarás, un buen dildo por el culo es tu estilo…


----------



## arriondas (24 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Físicamente igual no separecen tanto...



Eso mismo pensaba yo....


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

Hoy mismo, al menos seis aviones de transporte pesado estadounidenses han llegado a Polonia, al aeródromo de Rzeszow, a 90 kilómetros de la frontera con Ucrania.

Dos aviones de transporte militar C-17A Globemaster de la Fuerza Aérea de Estados Unidos, capaces de transportar hasta 77,5 toneladas de carga, han aterrizado allí, al igual que aviones Boeing 747 de empresas de transporte estadounidenses fletados por el Pentágono.

También se ha registrado la llegada de un C-17A procedente del Reino Unido.

Sobre el tema de la logística. Por supuesto, todo este material se puede transportar en pequeños camiones civiles, furgonetas y autobuses. No hay manera de hacer un seguimiento de todo. Pero las fotos de enormes trenes con combustible procedentes de Rumanía y Moldavia o las tomas de tanques eslovacos en zona de combate como si fueran una pista: Ucrania, a diferencia de nosotros, tiene recursos inagotables.

Serán conducidos al infierno, y destruyendo estos tanques alimentados por este combustible ya en la zona de defensa aérea, acabamos de cortar las cabezas de la Hidra de Lerna. Tenemos que cortar la comunicación con Occidente. Esto es ahora casi más importante que la destrucción de los depósitos de municiones.

t.me/sashakots/31681


----------



## kelden (24 Abr 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Que es el marxismo cultural??
> 
> La querencia de Marx por vender la riqueza del pais al mejor postor y llenarlo de inmigrantes para abaratar salarios, por desnacionalizar la industria para abaratar costes o, una vez arruinados, darle sin parar a la impresora de billetes para despues regalarselos a los bancos?
> 
> ...



El marxismo cultural es aquéllo que hace que los fachas piensen que todo se arregla eliminando a todos los individuos diferentes al patrón marcado por ellos. La economía no tiene nada que ver en la marcha de los paises, son esos elementos que se salen de su norma los que joden todo.

Cuál es el mal de España? Los vascos, los catalanes y los rojos. Ahora también los moros y las feministas. Que 200 familias lleven siglos pagando guerras cuando alguien quiere poner un poco de cordura en el cortijillo y llevándoselo crudo por la cara no tiene nada que ver.


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

Posiciones abandonadas de las AFU cerca de Kremenna, región de Luhansk

Zanjas, trincheras, cajas de munición, vehículos. Huyendo a toda prisa, dejaron todas las provisiones.

t.me/Soldierline/4316


----------



## clapham5 (24 Abr 2022)

Un post corto pero suculento 
El clapham acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia que explica el ( ilogico ) comportamiento del Zar Vladimirovich I
Resulta que si Macron gana por la minima Francia rompera la baraja y se bajara del carro de las sanciones . 
A cambio , el Zar dejara de apoyar a Le Pen y vendera todo lo que Francia necesite y mas . Macron esta encabronao con los anglos por el asunto turbio del AUKUS y quiere devolverle la put%$#da pero no puede mover ficha hasta que pasen las elecciones .
Moscu tampoco quiere encabronar mucho a la UE porque comprometeria el triunfo de Macron . 
Francia es un polvorin y si Rusia enciende la mecha ...game over . Los alemanes estan en panic mode porque si Franvia cae , c;est fini 
El rey Felipe V , sorry VI seguira los pasos de Francia ( y Andorra tambien ) 
Si Le Pen gana , bueno ...hara lo mismo , pero mas a lo bestia . Un aliado inesperado no tan inesperado


----------



## piru (24 Abr 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Acojonante.




Vale, podemos imaginar lo que ha pasado con esa explosión "concentrada". El cordón ha caído encima de ese edificio de 5 plantas y se ha quedado colgando verticalmente del tejado a la calle. Por eso no hace camino y mete semejante pepinazo en un punto.


----------



## Señor X (24 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Seamos serios, a estas les dejas el Tik-Tok un par de semanas y no son muy distintas de nuestras enfermeras.



El arma secreta de Antonio son el Cuerpo de Ejército de las CharoPanzers.

- Más de dos millones de efectivos.

- Adaptación al medio: beben, comen y fuman como cosacos, se sentirán como en casa por tierras eslavas.

- Ultrasonidos con su: eh eh eh eh eh

- Propaganda extrema: Chochocharlas y conferencias de transversalidad.

- Victimización y culpabilización: "el violador eres tú" (¿imagináis dos millones de charos cantando eso en Ucrania a la vez en el mismo momento? delito de lesa humanidad)

- Financiación gracias al BOE: megáfonos, combustible y satysfacer ilimitados.

- Un cañón legal: ley viogen. Solo tienen que apuntar con el dedo, y un par de policías españoles se llevan preso al soldado ruso. Sin pruebas, sin testimonios, solo con su palabra.

- No matan, pero desmoralizan, como diría Gila.


----------



## Seronoser (24 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> No descansaremos hasta que Putin fracase y Ucrania sea derrotada: la ministra de Asuntos Exteriores británica, Liz Truss.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/44755



Recordemos que esta es la ministra que llegó a Moscú hace unos meses y se puso un abrigo y gorro polar ...cuando en Moscú hacía 5 grados más que en Londres  .
Fue el hazmerreir hasta de los propios ingleses


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

Combatientes georgianos de la "Legión Extranjera" fueron liquidados en Kremenna

El punto de disparo de los "soldados del fracaso" con NLAW y AKS 74 británicos estaba situado justo en una casa residencial. Una bandera de Georgia, un saco de dormir, nada de esto les sirve ya.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44773


----------



## Seronoser (24 Abr 2022)

al loro dijo:


> Es un plan renove en toda regla. Egipto ofrece sus Mig a Ucrania a cambio de que le dan F-16... paises otaneros que se deshacen de armamento soviético a cambio de yankie..



Egipto lo que necesita es trigo, no F16.
Como le toque los cojones a Rusia, van a comerse unos a otros allí.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (24 Abr 2022)

Uy, no es lo mismo nuestras líneas rojas que las líneas rojas que no son nuestras. 

EL PRIMER PRIMERO DE AUSTRALIA DICE QUE LA CONSTRUCCIÓN DE LA BASE MILITAR DE CHINA EN LAS ISLAS SALOMÓN SERÁ UNA "LÍNEA ROJA" PARA CANBERRA Y WASHINGTON


----------



## arriondas (24 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Egipto lo que necesita es trigo, no F16.
> Como le toque los cojones a Rusia, van a comerse unos a otros allí.



Entre el trigo y la Presa del Renacimiento en Etiopía... Me parece a mí que los F-16 no se pueden comer.


----------



## kelden (24 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Tiene mala pinta, en los ochenta el arsenal nuclear mundial había salido de madre con más de 50.000 cabezas nucleares en 1986 frente a los algo más de 12.000 que deben haber ahora. Viene una escalada nuclear como la de antaño, pero esta vez hay más jugadores, China va a tener tantas como Rusia o EEUU, y suponemos que el resto también van a renovar el arsenal nuclear. Si el escudo antimisiles rompía el equilibrio y obligó a los rusos investigar misiles hipersónicos, ahora son precisamente los misiles hipersónicos los que rompen el equilibrio, lo que obliga a que el bloque de la OTAN desarrolle misilies con las mismas características y la búsqueda de contramedidas para neutralizarlos. Viene una escalada nuclar que sin duda va a pasar factura a occidente, suponemos que a Rusia no le quedará otra que aliarse con los chinos,* puesto que si en la primera guerra fría se arruinaron,* nada hace pensar que en una segunda no ocurra lo mismo, de ahí que la alianza con China sea necesaria.



Antes ya se había arruinado USA en la guerra de Vietnam y con la pérdida de competitividad frente a Alemania y Japón que producían mejor calidad a menor precio. Lo solucionaron inventando el dinero fiat y la impresora y amenazando a medio mundo si no tragaban la píldora. En cualquier caso los soviéticos no se arruinaron, el año anterior al cierre produjeron más acero y más energía que los yankis. Curiosa forma de ir a la ruina.

Nunca habeis entendido lo que pasó en la URSS. A las élites comunistas que administraban aquélla inmensa riqueza sin poder tocar pelo se les hincharon los cojones y decidieron quedarse con todo. A eso se reduce la "caida" de la URSS.


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Abr 2022)

Situación en el norte de la región de Kharkiv a las 18.00 horas del 24 de abril de 2022

Temprano esta mañana, un grupo blindado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que constaba de hasta 30 vehículos blindados intentó abrirse paso bajo el mando del cosaco Lopan al norte de la región de Jarkov.

Destacamentos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han estado comprobando las defensas rusas durante mucho tiempo y están tratando de aislar su agrupación, atrincherada al noreste del centro regional de la frontera. Al mismo tiempo, se intenta cortar la comunicación en el frente sureste de Járkov.

A lo que conducen todos estos intentos se ve claramente en el ejemplo de la ofensiva de hoy. La columna acabó completamente destruida: primero, los destacamentos de la Guardia Nacional actuaron sobre los vehículos blindados, luego se sumó la artillería.

Hemos determinado la ubicación exacta de la columna destruida: 50.34425284555099, 36.16067916890114 |
50.32570956909319, 36.15728185626271. Estas son las afueras occidentales y noroccidentales del cosaco Lopan: la ofensiva, muy probablemente se llevó a cabo desde el lado de Zolochev.

#mapa #Rusia #Ucrania #Kharkov
@rybar


----------



## pr0orz1337 (24 Abr 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> A Europa le espera un "Siglo XIX Chino". Y nos los merecemos por *tontos*.



Por tontos no, por feministas que es un nivel de tontería superior.

El feminismo es sustituir la *meritocracia* por una *oclocracia charocrática*.

A la oclocracia charocrática le gusta mandar desde el supremacismo moral autoimbuido lo que ellas llaman "Justicia Social"...Pero claro cuidado a quien ofendes, y todo lo que gastes alguien tiene que pagarlo con dinero no con 'sermones buenistas' o ideología cancerígena.


----------



## workforfood (24 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Hoy mismo, al menos seis aviones de transporte pesado estadounidenses han llegado a Polonia, al aeródromo de Rzeszow, a 90 kilómetros de la frontera con Ucrania.
> 
> Dos aviones de transporte militar C-17A Globemaster de la Fuerza Aérea de Estados Unidos, capaces de transportar hasta 77,5 toneladas de carga, han aterrizado allí, al igual que aviones Boeing 747 de empresas de transporte estadounidenses fletados por el Pentágono.
> 
> ...




Y se dan cuenta ahora?

Vamos no se han preocupado en toda la ofensiva de controlar la frontera occidental más que tirando unos cuantos pepinos y ahora se enteran que la OTAN está mandando armamento y combustible a toneladas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Abr 2022)

A los rusos se les ve la moral alta


Se van los de primera línea y lo dejan en manos de voluntarios, algunos de los cuales ya no cumplen los 50. Eso es una sociedad preparada para la guerra, dure lo que dure; llevan en ello ocho años:




www.burbuja.info







M. Priede dijo:


> _






Se van los de primera línea y lo dejan en manos de voluntarios, algunos de los cuales ya no cumplen los 50. Eso es una sociedad preparada para la guerra, dure lo que dure; llevan en ello ocho años:
​


----------



## pepetemete (24 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Hace tan sólo tres o cuatro meses, Estados Unidos declaró que no aceptaba el concepto de "líneas rojas" y "esferas de influencia".
> Un país independiente, según Washington, debe decidir con quién quiere cooperar.
> Y ahora, de repente, han aparecido las "líneas rojas" ....
> 
> ...



Que van a decir? Tienen que ladrar... lo que dudo es que tengan suficiente poder para enfrentarse a los chinos.

Lo de la hipocresía y la chulería es la tónica de esos mafiosos...ya lo vimos con el covid.


----------



## alexforum (24 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> _ Australian Prime Minister Scott Morrison said that China's construction of a military base in the Solomon Islands would be a "red line".
> 
> Beijing and the authorities of the island state have previously signed a framework agreement on cooperation in the field of security.
> 
> ...



Correcto. Pero no se quede usted solo con el 50% no?

entienda usted también que un país se sienta amenazado cuando un país vecino elige aliarse con una potencia extranjera y usar su suelo para futuras bases militares.

lo entiende ahora, verdad?


----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)

En esta historia solo hay unos fascistas. . Los rusos que están atacando, invadiendo, destruyendo, saqueando y asesinando a ciudadanos de un país por culpa de un mierdas que quiere compararse con Napoleón ...

Los que le defenden son patéticos.


----------



## kelden (24 Abr 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Correcto. Pero no se quede usted solo con el 50% no?
> 
> entienda usted también que un país se sienta amenazado cuando un país vecino elige aliarse con una potencia extranjera y usar su suelo para futuras bases militares.
> 
> lo entiende ahora, verdad?



Pues que los invadan si quieren .... Dejamos de comprarles y venderles y problema resuelto ...


----------



## kelden (24 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> En esta historia solo hay unos fascistas. . Los rusos que están atacando, invadiendo, destruyendo, saqueando y asesinando a ciudadanos de un país por culpa de un mierdas que quiere compararse con Napoleón ...
> 
> Los que le defenden son patéticos.



Oye ... que por ahí dice otro de los tuyos que son comunistas ....


----------



## kraker (24 Abr 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> La extensión del complejo de Azovstal comparada con el casco urbano de Madrid para que nos hagamos una idea de la magnitud.



Costaría la vida de muchos soldados tomarlo, Putin hizo bien en sitiarla, cuando se les acabe la comida ya se rendirán (1 mes)


----------



## pr0orz1337 (24 Abr 2022)

kraker dijo:


> Costaría la vida de muchos soldados tomarlo, Putin hizo bien en sitiarla, cuando se les acabe la comida ya se rendirán (1 mes)



Cuenta que Madrid es Plana, y Azovstal está plagada de elevaciones de terreno, con lo que el perímetro extendiéndolo sobre un lienzo plano comparativamente es aún mayor, y avanzar y retroceder cuesta más en pendiente que sobre llano. Además hay numerosas galerías de varias plantas de profundidad en el subsuelo que favorecen a los defensores.


----------



## HDR (24 Abr 2022)

Veo que Rusia quiere ganar la guerra sin entrar en economía de guerra, con el mínimo de fuerzas, aunque le lleve 10 años. Es el mismo planteamiento que en Siria.


----------



## crocodile (24 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1035925
> 
> 
> El primer ministro australiano, Scott Morrison, dijo que la construcción de una base militar en las Islas Salomón por parte de China sería una "línea roja".
> ...



Y que van a hacer los aussies, invadirlas ?, no me extrañaría.


----------



## pepetemete (24 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Un post corto pero suculento
> El clapham acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia que explica el ( ilogico ) comportamiento del Zar Vladimirovich I
> Resulta que si Macron gana por la minima Francia rompera la baraja y se bajara del carro de las sanciones .
> A cambio , el Zar dejara de apoyar a Le Pen y vendera todo lo que Francia necesite y mas . Macron esta encabronao con los anglos por el asunto turbio del AUKUS y quiere devolverle la put%$#da pero no puede mover ficha hasta que pasen las elecciones .
> ...



De verdad crees que Macron toma alguna decisión?
Yo tengo mis serias dudas.


----------



## amcxxl (24 Abr 2022)

Los medios canadienses informan que el "ex" comandante del ejército, el teniente general Trevor Cadier, se encuentra en Ucrania y ha estado ausente desde febrero. 
Se especula que puede estar rodeado de #Azovstal 

Ex diputado de Verkhovna Rada, Ilya Kiva, citando sus fuentes, informa que como resultado de un ataque con misiles en una instalación en #Lvov, esta mañana se destruyó todo un arsenal de armas y municiones extranjeras. 
Fue entregado desde la UE y estaba destinado a ser enviado a la dirección de Kharkov. 



Scout de la brigada 57, que se rindió:
“Se les ocurrió un rito de iniciación a través de la sangre. Todos los recién llegados [a las Fuerzas Armadas] eran obligados a matar a un preso o a un civil. Todo fue grabado en video"


----------



## MiguelLacano (24 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Cayo bajo el desanimo irremediablemente. Tal pesimismo puede incluso le afecte emocionalmente y tal vez sea mejor alejarse de la actualidad y no mire noticias del conflicto.
> 
> El tiempo dirá si tal pesimismo estaba fundado o no.



Es cierto, lleva usted razón. Nada me agradaría más sino estar equivocado. El problema es que lo veo demasiado claro, y no porque yo sea listo y sepa mucho, sino porque es lo que escucho y leo de gentes a las que tengo por profesionales en la materia. Y encima coincide con mis entendederas y no se me ofrecen explicaciones alternativas creíbles. En un mes espero poder hablar aquí mismo y, por desgracia, comentar lo que ya se puede ver venir bien a las claras. La única duda es qué cojones van a decir los fanáticos supuestamente “pro rusos” que siguen relatando películas. Nos pretenderán vender que todo era necesario para que Crimea y “casi” todo el Donbás sean libres... Y después supongo que simplemente no escribirán y estarán en otra milonga, como la de los millones de muertos por las vacunas.

EDITO: y la duda que más me intriga ahora mismo es que va a pasar con el negligente responsable, mister Putin. Espero que de alguna manera no salga indemne de esto y sea juzgado por los suyos como incapaz o como traidor. Aunque esto no lo tengo tan claro, creo que es un "corcho" y pretende sobrevivir. Y eso a lo mejor lo consigue. Por desgracia.


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Y se dan cuenta ahora?
> 
> Vamos no se han preocupado en toda la ofensiva de controlar la frontera occidental más que tirando unos cuantos pepinos y ahora se enteran que la OTAN está mandando armamento y combustible a toneladas.




Se dan perfecta cuenta, pero de momento no quieren bombardear Polonia. 
Destruyen los almacenes de destino en Ucrania. Ayer uno en Odesa.


----------



## zapatitos (24 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Usted busca justificación donde no la hay para tapar los crímenes de los comunistas tanto en la guerra civil como en la de Ucrania; en Cabra murieron 109 mujeres y niños de una sola pasada por el bombardeo criminal comunista y en Ucrania por miles por los bombardeos criminales comunistas. No hay discusión, lo demás es propaganda, conchabeo y ocultación. Solo falta que me diga que esos 109 mujeres y niños eran fascistas, por tanto esta justificado.




Lo que no contais jamás (quiero suponer que por olvido o simple desconocimiento y no por afán de manipulación de la historia) es que Cabra si era por entonces un objetivo militar ya que en esa población había un considerable número de tropas por esos tiempos, entre ellas Compañías de Automóviles, Compañías de Tranmisiones y además el Cuartel General de la División de Ingenieros y Artillería. Por lo cual cabe suponer como lo más plausible que no existió una intención de masacrar a la población civil sino una estúpida negligencia por parte de la aviación republicana (daño colateral lo llamais vosotros cuando le ocurre a los vuestros) al confundir los puestos del mercado con el acampamiento de las tropas nacionales que había en el pueblo mezclado con la población igual que ahora el Batallón Azov mezclando sus tropas con la población civil en la acería.

Caso distinto al de Gernika donde no hay ninguna constancia de que hubiera una agrupación significante de tropas republicanas que pudieran justificar un bombardeo sobre ella. O los bombardeos aliados sobre ciudades como Dresden o los ataques con bombas atómicas a Hiroshima y Nagasaki donde si se fue explicitamente a hacer el mayor daño posible a la población civil.

Saludos.


----------



## manodura79 (24 Abr 2022)

al loro dijo:


> Es un plan renove en toda regla. Egipto ofrece sus Mig a Ucrania a cambio de que le dan F-16... paises otaneros que se deshacen de armamento soviético a cambio de yankie..



¿Y quién pagará toda esa fiesta? Se ve que los que invirtieron en farmacéuticas ahora quieren diversificar en la industria armamentística.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

Vídeo de confirmación de Novotoshkovsky.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44790

¡La milicia popular del LNR libera Novotoshkovskoye!​​t.me/millnr/8224​​_Video en el enlace_​


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

_Otro al hoyo_

Destacado nacionalista ucraniano, comandante del 16º Cien de Reserva del Cuerpo de Voluntarios del Sector Derecho de Ucrania, Serhiy Skald, abatido en Mariupol

t.me/boris_rozhin/44792


----------



## Simo Hayha (24 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Situación en el norte de la región de Kharkiv a las 18.00 horas del 24 de abril de 2022
> 
> Temprano esta mañana, un grupo blindado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que constaba de hasta 30 vehículos blindados intentó abrirse paso bajo el mando del cosaco Lopan al norte de la región de Jarkov.
> 
> ...



AHHHH, que la gran ofensiva del Dombass que los filocochinos cacareaban que iba a resultar en la toma de toda Ucrania primero y después de la OTAN, en realidad se traduce en que "las defensas rusas están repeliendo las ofensivas ucranias" y vete siquiera a saber si eso es verdad.

Sois retrasaos? Lo pregunto de verdad, sois retrasaos?


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

Lo de México y la OTSC es un lance. Borrado.
De hecho, la posición del presidente mexicano es que México no impondrá sanciones antirrusas y no suministrará armas a Ucrania.
Obrador no dijo nada sobre la adhesión a la OTSC.

Así que México seguirá manteniendo una neutralidad benévola.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44793


----------



## bigmaller (24 Abr 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Correcto. Pero no se quede usted solo con el 50% no?
> 
> entienda usted también que un país se sienta amenazado cuando un país vecino elige aliarse con una potencia extranjera y usar su suelo para futuras bases militares.
> 
> lo entiende ahora, verdad?



Eso es lo que le sucede a las islas salomon. Que su vecino a entrado en aukus, verdad?
Entonces las islas salomon tiene derecho a pedir defensa a una potencia extranjera.


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

Según varios documentos publicados, incluido el proyecto de presupuesto financiero de EE.UU. para 2023, la versión estadounidense del hipersónico Zircon, desarrollada en el marco de los programas OASuW Inc 2/HALO y basada en el misil AGM-158C LRASM, podría entrar en servicio en la Marina estadounidense no antes de finales de 2027, y el Pentágono tiene previsto gastar unos 92 millones de dólares el próximo año en su desarrollo y puesta a punto.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44794




De hecho, estos documentos indican que Estados Unidos va cinco años por detrás de la Federación Rusa en este tipo de armamento.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44795


----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)

Mapa de hostilidades en Ucrania a 24 de abril.


----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)

Que al criminal del hijoPutin le queda poco de vida, sea por enfermedad o “por otras causas” está claro. Pero en su demencia el hijo de la gran puta se va a llevar por delante unos cuantos miles y miles de personas inocentes. De su bando y del contrario.

Y eso contando que no se le cruce los cables y la lie gorda mundialmente.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (24 Abr 2022)

kraker dijo:


> Costaría la vida de muchos soldados tomarlo, Putin hizo bien en sitiarla, cuando se les acabe la comida ya se rendirán (1 mes)



Joder qué barbaridad, es inmenso.


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

Carga de cuatro "productos" en el submarino diesel-eléctrico "Velikiy Novgorod" (pr.636.3), Sebastopol, marzo de 2022.
P.D. En la foto aparecen cuatro embarcaciones BK-16 (pr. 02510).

t.me/boris_rozhin/44796


----------



## Impresionante (24 Abr 2022)

No quieras para los demás lo que quieres para ti

. "No tendremos sus bases a la vuelta de la esquina": Australia advierte que la presencia militar de China en las Islas Salomón será una "línea roja"


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

Así se ven las posiciones capturadas de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania y los trofeos tomados durante el asalto de kremennaya.

El ejército ruso continúa su ofensiva desde la región de Kharkov para la liberación completa de Donbass.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44806





*Imágenes de la batalla: la captura por parte del ejército ruso del bastión de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania cerca de kremennaya*
Los tanques avanzan sobre el soporte, la infantería de asalto dispara desde las trincheras capturadas de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania. Nuestras tropas rompieron las defensas del enemigo y tomaron el control de la ciudad, avanzando desde la región de Kharkiv hasta el Donbass.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44810


----------



## manodura79 (24 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Y se dan cuenta ahora?
> 
> Vamos no se han preocupado en toda la ofensiva de controlar la frontera occidental más que tirando unos cuantos pepinos y ahora se enteran que la OTAN está mandando armamento y combustible a toneladas.



Por eso sólo caben dos posibilidades. Inutilidad del ejército ruso para cortar esas líneas logísticas o una forma deliberada de que continúe el suministro para una vez dentro de la frontera de Ucrania sea vaporizado. De esa forma la OTAN se ve obligada a continuar con el suministro.
Pero bueno. No creo que nadie en este foro tenga una respuesta. Todo serán suposiciones. Cosas de esta guerra tan rara. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

Mis espías del SBU me han traído otra noticia. Al estallar la guerra, las Fuerzas Armadas y la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania se quedaron repentinamente sin ametralladoras PK, PKM y DShK, así como sin lanzagranadas antitanque reutilizables RPG-7. A las ametralladoras PK y PKM les queda menos del 10% del total de la reserva de guerra almacenada. La situación de las ametralladoras pesadas DShK es aún peor, con sólo un 5% de existencias. Los lanzagranadas RPG-7 y sus homólogos están disponibles en un 20% aproximadamente.

Resultó que todo ese armamento se había vendido a otros países, que lo necesitaban más que Ucrania... o mejor dicho, que pagaban por esas armas. Se creó una comisión especial formada por representantes de las AFU, la fiscalía y el SBU, que comenzó a buscar a los culpables.

Mientras tanto, Alemania y España ya han entregado un lote de ametralladoras MG-3, y Estados Unidos ha suministrado ametralladoras M2H de gran calibre, pero se trata de suministros insignificantes que no tendrán ningún impacto. Y es probable que algunas de las armas suministradas por los países occidentales se vendan también a todos los interesados. Al mismo tiempo, se han reactivado los antiguos Maksims. Las cosas van a ser mucho más alegres en los frentes ahora. Ah-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44811


----------



## mazuste (24 Abr 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Correcto. Pero no se quede usted solo con el 50% no?
> 
> entienda usted también que un país se sienta amenazado cuando un país vecino elige aliarse con una potencia extranjera y usar su suelo para futuras bases militares.
> 
> lo entiende ahora, verdad?



Con la insignificante diferencia de que Ucrania está a 0 kilómetros de Rusia.
y las Salomon están ¿a cuantos miles de kilómetros?
Ya se lo digo yo: a mas de 3000 Kms.
hipocresías, las justas...


----------



## delhierro (24 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Y se dan cuenta ahora?
> 
> Vamos no se han preocupado en toda la ofensiva de controlar la frontera occidental más que tirando unos cuantos pepinos y ahora se enteran que la OTAN está mandando armamento y combustible a toneladas.



Si solo van a luchar por el Donbas destruyes los puentes y ese material no llega al campo de batalla o tiene que far una vuelta por el norte brutal, permitiendo que lo ataques comodamente desde tu frontera.

Ya dije que lo de destruir depositos de diesel y refinerias era absurdo si las lineas de tren estaban funcionanado. Los camiones consumen mucho diesel para llevar diesel, es caro y costoso, pero dejar que lo lleven en trenes electricos con TU electricidad es para nota.


----------



## workforfood (24 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Si solo van a luchar por el Donbas destruyes los puentes y ese material no llega al campo de batalla o tiene que far una vuelta por el norte brutal, permitiendo que lo ataques comodamente desde tu frontera.
> 
> Ya dije que lo de destruir depositos de diesel y refinerias era absurdo si las lineas de tren estaban funcionanado. Los caminos consumen mucho diesel para llevar diesel, es caro y costoso, pero dejar que lo lleven en trenes electricos con TU electricidad es para nota.



Si hubieran controlado la frontera Occidental, Ucrania ya había caído, solo con cortar el combustible. Pero ahí están empantanados en una ofensiva que no se sabe si ha empezado en el Donbass o lo dejan para mañana.


----------



## frangelico (24 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Uy, no es lo mismo nuestras líneas rojas que las líneas rojas que no son nuestras.
> 
> EL PRIMER PRIMERO DE AUSTRALIA DICE QUE LA CONSTRUCCIÓN DE LA BASE MILITAR DE CHINA EN LAS ISLAS SALOMÓN SERÁ UNA "LÍNEA ROJA" PARA CANBERRA Y WASHINGTON



Es que significa tener a medio plazo bombarderos y portaviones chinos fuera del "collar de perlas" . USA ha destinado enormes recursos a crear y mantener ese collar (el propio desarrollo industrial de Corea y Japón se debe al acceso asimétrico a su mercado que les brinda USA desde los 60, un arancel eurpoeo o americano y todo eso se viene abajo), como para que ahora se salgan. Y veremos en no muchos años bases chinas en Gwadar y quizá en Indonesia o los archipiélagos indios de Andaman/Nicobar. Porque el libre comercio no existe ni jamás lo ha hecho , USA quiere ahora estrangular a China pero la ha dejado crecer demasiado y quizá ya no pueda.


----------



## Teuro (24 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1035925
> 
> 
> El primer ministro australiano, Scott Morrison, dijo que la construcción de una base militar en las Islas Salomón por parte de China sería una "línea roja".
> ...



Hay que ser coherentes, si estamos de acuerdo de que Rusia no tiene derecho a tener "áreas de influencia" sobre estados soberanos como Ucrania, pues tampoco debe existir una "áreas de influencia" australiana, por muy mierda-país que sean las Islas Salomón. En el caso ruso viene de la época soviética y sus chapuzas territoriales, en el caso australiano esa manía de los anglos de crear microestados y cagarrutas paraísos fiscales, pues bien, algunas veces salen rana.

En fin, que el mundo está muy mal creado y arreglarlo a martillazos no es la solución.


----------



## delhierro (24 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Viene una escalada nuclar que sin duda va a pasar factura a occidente, suponemos que a Rusia no le quedará otra que aliarse con los chinos, puesto que si en la primera guerra fría se arruinaron, nada hace pensar que en una segunda no ocurra lo mismo, de ahí que la alianza con China sea necesaria.



No se arruinaron, los yanquis infiltraron su cupula politica. Es algo muy diferente y de gran merito para los yanquis, no se lo quites.

Fueron contactando con los los mandos sovieticos que pasaban por su zona, hasta que encontraron algunos dispuestos a hacerse capitalistas vamos ha hacer lo que aquí privatizar las riquezas de la urss para un reducido numero de gente, luego los ayudaron en sus carreras, con influencia , dinero supongo que chantajes a sus oponentes. Gorbi fue un exito brutal de la contrainteligencia.


----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)

*Kiev denuncia que los rusos disparan a los civiles desde tanques con banderas ucranianas, según la agencia Ukrinform.*
Según el canal de Telegram de Ukrinform, la agencia estatal ucraniana, y recoge Corriere della Sera, los rusos estarían abriendo fuego contra la población civil en la región de Jersón utilizando tanques rusos disfrazados con banderas ucranianas. Al parecer, los incidentes tuvieron lugar en las localidades de Hrozove y Molodetske.

Según el Mando de Operaciones del Sur de Ucrania, citado por Ukrinform, se trata de "actividades de propaganda" llevadas a cabo para "ejercer presión psicológica sobre la población civil" e "incitar a la población contra el gobierno ucraniano". El propósito, continúa el comando, es doble: por un lado, "desacreditar a las fuerzas armadas ucranianas con falsos ataques y bombardeos", y por otro, "crear pseudo-repúblicas".


----------



## Tierra Azul (24 Abr 2022)

Jaafari: Propaganda occidental contra Rusia es idéntica a la que enfrentó Siria - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Damasco, 04 mar (SANA) El viceministro de Exteriores y Expatriados, Bashar al-Jaafari, reiteró el a




www.sana.sy


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

*Falso:* El ejército ruso entierra a miles de personas en fosas comunes cerca de Mariupol. Esto ha sido reportado en muchos medios de comunicación extranjeros.

*Verdad:* El 21 de abril, un gran número de medios de comunicación ucranianos y extranjeros informaron sobre fosas comunes. Basándose en las imágenes por satélite de Maxar Technologies (de cuya afiliación al Ministerio de Defensa estadounidense ya hemos escrito), sugirieron que en el cementerio de la ciudad de Mangush había aparecido una fosa común con entre tres y nueve mil cadáveres. Recordemos que Maxar y casi todos sus socios se niegan a vender imágenes por satélite a contratistas de Rusia y Bielorrusia, como también informamos.

El corresponsal de RT visitó Mangush y vio que los enterradores sí están cavando nuevas fosas, pero no fosas comunes y fosas individuales: "No hay diferencia para cada persona, sea militar o pacífica, cada persona tiene un ataúd y una tumba. Si hay información, es con el apellido, el nombre y el patronímico; si son desconocidos, es con un número". En total, unos 300 cuerpos están enterrados en la "fila" que se ve en las fotos de Maxar.

Las palabras del periodista ruso fueron confirmadas por la activista canadiense de derechos humanos Eva Bartlett, quien dijo que los medios de comunicación occidentales habían hecho falsificaciones sobre las fosas comunes sin ninguna prueba. También se observó que muchas fosas no estaban llenas de cadáveres, pero los medios de comunicación extranjeros las tuvieron en cuenta a la hora de contarlas.

No es la primera vez que esta provocación aparece en el espacio informativo. El primer intento fue a principios de marzo, cuando se afirmó que 1.300 personas habían sido supuestamente enterradas en Mariupol. En aquel momento, el lugar era diferente: el antiguo cementerio de Mariupol.

La Milicia Popular de la DNR desmintió esta información, afirmando que para desacreditar a los militares rusos del 6 al 11 de marzo se realizaron obras de ingeniería en el territorio del antiguo cementerio de la ciudad de Mariupol para crear una zanja de más de dos metros de profundidad y más de 100 metros de longitud. Estaba previsto enterrar los restos de los militares y nacionalistas ucranianos muertos durante las hostilidades.

Los medios de comunicación informaron de que los soldados del TsIPSO de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas escenificaron fotos y vídeos de la "fosa común" y difundieron información a los medios occidentales de que más de 1.300 personas estaban enterradas en ella.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44812


----------



## mazuste (24 Abr 2022)

Cuando vas conociendo la historia te ayuda a comprender muchas cosas.
Por ejemplo que Jarkov, Jersón, Odessa, Donetsk, Lugansk, Lvov y Crimea
no formaron parte de Ucrania hasta que no se integró en la URSS.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (24 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Tu eres la que has empezado.



Hasta en eso miente. Yo he contestado a Rejón y usted ha entrado al trapo, es usted el que me ha aludido. A usted señor mio, se le va la olla.
Y en cuanto a valor de la argumentación SOLO tiene que observar los thanks de cada uno.


----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)

Noticias desde Italia.

Corriere della Sera informa que el primer ministro italiano Draghi se está preparando para enviar armas pesadas a Ucrania en el próximo paquete de ayuda militar.

¡Los obuses autopropulsados (SPG) M109 y los SPG ultramodernos PzH2000 podrían enviarse junto con vehículos blindados!


----------



## frangelico (24 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Cuando vas conociendo la historia te ayuda a comprender muchas cosas.
> Por ejemplo que Jarkov, Jersón, Odessa, Donetsk, Lugansk, Lvov y Crimea
> no formaron parte de Ucrania hasta que no se integró en la URSS.



Es que Ucrania es ahora mismo la neo-nazi-on más falsa del planeta a la altura quizá de Kosovo. Es por la chapuza soviética con las fronteras, cierto, pero no avenirse a negociar algo tan obvio revela turbias intenciones. Una neo-nazi-on por definición se va a lanzar a degüello contra los elementos "extraños", estos están enloquecidos con su fabla palurda que quieren convertir en lengua culta de un territorio cuya gente jamás la ha hablado . En España de neo-nazi-ones sabemos bastante


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

Otra tarde ucraniana que se convierte en noche

Las alarmas antiaéreas suenan en casi todos los territorios ocupados por el régimen de Kiev.

t.me/anna_news/29584


----------



## MiguelLacano (24 Abr 2022)

Para mear y no echar gota... y debe ser por alguna avería, oigan, no vayan a pensar que es por la "operación especial", no preocuparse vamos... Enseguida lo arreglarán, y si necesitan ayuda a lo mejor Putin les envía algún técnico, que no hay que castigar a los civiles...


----------



## Nicors (24 Abr 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Hasta en eso miente. Yo he contestado a Rejón y usted ha entrado al trapo, es usted el que me ha aludido. A usted señor mio, se le va la olla.



Claro este es un foro libre, al rejón ese lo tengo en el ignore desde hace mucho, si no te gusta que te disientan vete a otro te recomiendo fc allí gente como yo lo tumban.


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

Las fuerzas republicanas del LNR liberaron Novotoshkovskoye

Las fuerzas de la milicia popular contaban con el apoyo del ejército ruso.

Novotoshkivske es el asentamiento más importante para la liberación de todo el territorio de la República Popular de Luhansk.

t.me/anna_news/29583

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## MiguelLacano (24 Abr 2022)

Ah, ya está restaurado... Menos mal, a lo mejor le daba algo a Putin si se llega a enterar de que algo así ocurre...


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

No hace mucho mencioné que todavía hay minas tiradas a lo largo de la carretera. Hoy, un camión Kamaz ha explotado sobre una mina antitanque cerca de Kominternovo: un soldado ha muerto. Kominternovo no es sólo una retaguardia, sino la retaguardia más profunda, pero no se está desminando. ¿Por qué no? ¿Quién falta? ¿Dónde están los desminadores? No es suficiente Zhukov, Rokossovsky, Konev, Tolbukhin, Vatutin.... La generación de líderes militares engendrada por años de capitalismo sin ideas necesita una filtración de calidad. También hay que añadir los asaltos frontales a Avdeevka y otros asentamientos, que no son la cúspide del pensamiento operativo.

t.me/mig41/16828


----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Claro este es un foro libre, al rejón ese lo tengo en el ignore desde hace mucho, si no te gusta que te disientan vete a otro te recomiendo fc allí gente como yo lo tumban.



Vamos a ver Nico y que descansaito me quedé,no eres mas tontorron porque el dia no tiene mas horas...paleto....


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (24 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Claro este es un foro libre, al rejón ese lo tengo en el ignore desde hace mucho, si no te gusta que te disientan vete a otro te recomiendo fc allí gente como yo lo tumban.



Pues a ahi lo tiene: es usted el que ha entrado primero en liza conmigo, caballero.
Y como le dije en cuanto a razones argumentativas sólo tiene que ver los thankeos mios y suyos. Agur caballerete.
¿Y lo de Rejon debe ser derecha y derechita cobarde?


----------



## Nicors (24 Abr 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Pues a ahi lo tiene: es usted el que ha entrado primero en liza conmigo, caballero.
> Y como le dije en cuanto a razones argumentativas sólo tiene que ver los thankeos mios y suyos. Agur caballerete.



Yo no opino por thankitos señora, además este hilo es un nido de rojos, me la suda.


----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Pues a ahi lo tiene: es usted el que ha entrado primero en liza conmigo, caballero.
> Y como le dije en cuanto a razones argumentativas sólo tiene que ver los thankeos mios y suyos. Agur caballerete.



Carmencita ni puto caso a ese tontorron,,,viviras mas feliz....


----------



## Remequilox (24 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Para mear y no echar gota... y debe ser por alguna avería, oigan, no vayan a pensar que es por la "operación especial", no preocuparse vamos... Enseguida lo arreglarán, y si necesitan ayuda a lo mejor Putin les envía algún técnico, que no hay que castigar a los civiles...



En todo el este de Ucrania (y monitorizando sudoeste de Rusia), el proveedor de señal de internet es Starlink (red satelital del Pentágono). De hecho, 5Gs aparte, es de los lugares del mundo donde mejor señal de internet hay ahora mismo. Eso sí, siempre que tengas cerca una antena celular operativa cerca.
Si han decidido dejar Jarkov sin cobertura, por algo será. Lo sabremos en las próximas horas.
Las reclamaciones al maestro armero.


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

Ha surgido información de que Kiev ha trasladado a Zaporizhzhya a cientos de combatientes del ISIS* y de Hayat Tahrir al-Sham* desde Idlib, en Siria, no sin la ayuda de Turquía.

Esta información fue expresada por un miembro de la administración militar y civil de la región de Zaporizhzhya, Artem Sharlay.

Según él, los agentes del SBU se desplazaron en repetidas ocasiones a la ciudad siria con el pretexto de visitar Turquía. Allí, junto con el servicio de inteligencia turco MIT, reclutaron a militantes para que trabajaran con MLRS, MANPAD y sistemas de defensa antiaérea. Hasta ahora, "los terroristas de Idlib se mantienen en reserva".

t.me/epoddubny/10043


----------



## Don Pelayo (24 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> En esta historia solo hay unos fascistas. . Los rusos que están atacando, invadiendo, destruyendo, saqueando y asesinando a ciudadanos de un país por culpa de un mierdas que quiere compararse con Napoleón ...
> 
> Los que le defenden son patéticos.



Está bien que tengas tu opinión, pero hombre, yo creo que con decirlo una vez ya vale. Creo que lo mejor es aportar información y datos, para no emborronar el panorama más de lo que está ¿no te parece?


----------



## Peineto (24 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Vídeo de confirmación de Novotoshkovsky.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/44790
> 
> ¡La milicia popular del LNR libera Novotoshkovskoye!​​t.me/millnr/8224​​_Video en el enlace_​




Guerra Ruso-Ucraniana 2022 - Google My Maps


----------



## amcxxl (24 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Falso:* El ejército ruso entierra a miles de personas en fosas comunes cerca de Mariupol. Esto ha sido reportado en muchos medios de comunicación extranjeros.
> 
> *Verdad:* El 21 de abril, un gran número de medios de comunicación ucranianos y extranjeros informaron sobre fosas comunes. Basándose en las imágenes por satélite de Maxar Technologies (de cuya afiliación al Ministerio de Defensa estadounidense ya hemos escrito), sugirieron que en el cementerio de la ciudad de Mangush había aparecido una fosa común con entre tres y nueve mil cadáveres. Recordemos que Maxar y casi todos sus socios se niegan a vender imágenes por satélite a contratistas de Rusia y Bielorrusia, como también informamos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tierra Azul (24 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Noticias desde Italia.
> 
> Corriere della Sera informa que el primer ministro italiano Draghi se está preparando para enviar armas pesadas a Ucrania en el próximo paquete de ayuda militar.
> 
> ¡Los obuses autopropulsados (SPG) M109 y los SPG ultramodernos PzH2000 podrían enviarse junto con vehículos blindados!



Eso es, ahora mi pais ya esta metiéndose en un gran lio, mientras se extiende la pobreza lentamente por italia, me cago en sus muertos. 
Y tu alegrandote porque se alargue la guerra menudo elemento criminal estas hecho


----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Yo no opino por thankitos señora, además este hilo es un nido de rojos, me la suda.



Joder ,si tú al final vas a ser mas facha que Franco...


----------



## Teuro (24 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Antes ya se había arruinado USA en la guerra de Vietnam y con la pérdida de competitividad frente a Alemania y Japón que producían mejor calidad a menor precio. Lo solucionaron inventando el dinero fiat y la impresora y amenazando a medio mundo si no tragaban la píldora. En cualquier caso los soviéticos no se arruinaron, el año anterior al cierre produjeron más acero y más energía que los yankis. Curiosa forma de ir a la ruina.
> 
> Nunca habeis entendido lo que pasó en la URSS. A las élites comunistas que administraban aquélla inmensa riqueza sin poder tocar pelo se les hincharon los cojones y decidieron quedarse con todo. A eso se reduce la "caida" de la URSS.



Rusia se estaba quedando fuera de la batalla tecnológica, a principios de los 90 se produjo la explosión de la computación, la generalización de los pcs, el incipiente inicio de Internet y su llegada al público general a final de la década. Rusia esaba fuera de esa revolución. En este caso creo que Gorvachov iba por el camino correcto con su Perestroika. Pero claro, el "bunker" lo traicionó y se perdió el control de todo. 

Lo de EEUU y su caída por el veneno dulce de la impresora infinita es exactamente lo mismo que le pasó varios siglos antes al Imperio Español: Las minas daban financiación infinita, para qué producir cuando puedes comprar.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (24 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Yo no opino por thankitos señora, además este hilo es un nido de rojos, me la suda.



Pues le gusta mucho revolcarse en el lodo Cuidao no se le vaya a pegar y destiña el azul/negro


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (24 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Joder ,si tú al final vas a ser mas facha que Franco...



Vaya dos!


----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> Está bien que tengas tu opinión, pero hombre, yo creo que con decirlo una vez ya vale. Creo que lo mejor es aportar información y datos, para no emborronar el panorama más de lo que está ¿no te parece?



Joderrrrr Pelayo,mas datos e informacion quieres?????si no doy a vasto


----------



## Nicors (24 Abr 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Pues le gusta mucho revolcarse en el lodo Cuidao no se le vaya a pegar y destiña el azul/negro



Me gusta incordiar a los rojos poner machanguitos y reírme de ellos. Para seriedad ya tenemos el hilo de la gente decente. Por cierto por allí no la he visto aparecer, pasese señora tendrá una tarde entretenida.


----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Vaya dos!



Pues si Carmencita ese es facha del todo...


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (24 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Présidentielle*
> A la espera de encuestas a pie de urna, las de fuera:
> 
> Gana Macrón en el extranjero, gana Le Pen en colonias:
> ...



Me sorprende el resultado en colonias


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

El alcalde de Mariupol, Konstantin Ivashchenko, ha declarado que ya no hay combates en la ciudad. La vida pacífica es cada vez mejor

"No hay más combates en la ciudad. La población puede empezar a mejorar sus patios, puede reemplazar las ventanas desgranadas. La vida pacífica se va asentando poco a poco", dijo el alcalde.

Mariupol se recuperará pronto por completo.

t.me/Soldierline/4333


----------



## pemebe (24 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Lo que no contais jamás (quiero suponer que por olvido o simple desconocimiento y no por afán de manipulación de la historia) es que Cabra si era por entonces un objetivo militar ya que en esa población había un considerable número de tropas por esos tiempos, entre ellas Compañías de Automóviles, Compañías de Tranmisiones y además el Cuartel General de la División de Ingenieros y Artillería. Por lo cual cabe suponer como lo más plausible que no existió una intención de masacrar a la población civil sino una estúpida negligencia por parte de la aviación republicana (daño colateral lo llamais vosotros cuando le ocurre a los vuestros) al confundir los puestos del mercado con el acampamiento de las tropas nacionales que había en el pueblo mezclado con la población igual que ahora el Batallón Azov mezclando sus tropas con la población civil en la acería.
> 
> Caso distinto al de Gernika donde no hay ninguna constancia de que hubiera una agrupación significante de tropas republicanas que pudieran justificar un bombardeo sobre ella. O los bombardeos aliados sobre ciudades como Dresden o los ataques con bombas atómicas a Hiroshima y Nagasaki donde si se fue explicitamente a hacer el mayor daño posible a la población civil.
> 
> Saludos.



En Guernica sólo había una de las más importantes fábricas de Armamento de España. que además se habia incrementado con la retirada de Eibar (donde había otra fabrica de Armas) Y no iba a haber un numero significativo de tropas republicanas allí. 

Desde luego Guernica era mucho más objetivo militar que Cabra.


----------



## Trajanillo (24 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Carmencita ni puto caso a ese tontorron,,,viviras mas feliz....



quieres ligarte a Carmencita? Me descojono….


----------



## kelden (24 Abr 2022)

Tiene razón el chaval. En España existe un régimen que, como todos los del mundo, se defiende de lo que considera amenazas existenciales. Entonces se cisca en el estado de derecho y en todo lo que se ponga por delante (valtonync, puigdemont, etc....). Nada nuevo todos lo hacen.

La diferencia entre un régimen normal al uso como el español o el yanki o el ruso y un régimen fascista es que en un regimen fascista solo por nacer, o por existir o por ser algo, puedes ser considerado una amenaza existencial para el tingladillo de esos locos. Eso en los regímenes "civilizados" normales no pasa, tienes que hacer algo para que se fijen en ti. También existen diferencias entre los distintos "regímenes" civilizados, unos tienen la piel más fina que otros y se sienten amenazados por cualquier chorrada (caso valtonyc por ejemplo) y otros son más flexibles o tolerantes. Pero en todas partes, cuando pasas una raya, se pasan los derechos por el forro y te sacuden.


----------



## Nico (24 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Vamos a ver Nico* y que descansaito me quedé,no eres mas tontorron porque el dia no tiene mas horas...paleto....




¿Diferencias NICO de @Nicors , o ni eso ?


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

Tenemos imágenes de los combates en la planta de Azovstal en Mariupol

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, junto con el Frente Nacional de la República Popular de Donetsk, liquidan los intentos de los nacionalistas ucranianos de salir de la planta en pequeños grupos. A menudo los soldados rusos reciben disparos de francotiradores de las AFU, cuyas posiciones son destruidas en respuesta.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44823

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> quieres ligarte a Carmencita? Me descojono….



Y porque no,es de las pocas decentes que hay en el foro... prenda.....


----------



## mirkoxx (24 Abr 2022)

Fuerzas RUSAS, probablemente del 2º Ejército de Armas Combinadas, han entrado en Zarcihne. Reportado por ambas fuentes. También se reportaron combates en Yampil.



https://mobile.twitter.com/HN_Schlottman/status/1518260082659713024/photo/1
El peligro cada vez más real de que el ejército ucraniano sea Rodeado al norte de Sloviansk.


----------



## Zepequenhô (24 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> En Guernica sólo había una de las más importantes fábricas de Armamento de España. que además se habia incrementado con la retirada de Eibar (donde había otra fabrica de Armas) Y no iba a haber un numero significativo de tropas republicanas allí.



Objetivo que nunca intentaron bombardear.


----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (24 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El alcalde de Mariupol, Konstantin Ivashchenko, ha declarado que ya no hay combates en la ciudad. La vida pacífica es cada vez mejor
> 
> "No hay más combates en la ciudad. La población puede empezar a mejorar sus patios, puede reemplazar las ventanas desgranadas. La vida pacífica se va asentando poco a poco", dijo el alcalde.
> 
> ...



Rabiad otanicos y los nanzis en azovstal como cementerio bajo tierra en 3,2,1...


----------



## Teuro (24 Abr 2022)

Por cierto, para quien tenga hora y media disponible y ganas de verlo, dejo enlace al documental de ayer en la Noche Temática "Gorvachov y la paz nuclear" de TVE, está abierto al público hasta el 9 de mayo. Es posible que no sea visible para aquellos que conectáis fuera de España o utilizáis VPN's. Cosas de los derechos de emisión. Muy recomendable.






Interesante documenal en la Noche Temática: Gorvachov y la paz nuclear.


Anoche zapeando me tropecé con este documental, es anterior a la guerra, del 2020, pero analiza y repasa más o menos como ha transcurrido la situación hasta llegar a la situación actual, por lo que es de total actualidad...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Rabiad otanicos y los nanzis en azovstal como cementerio bajo tierra en 3,2,1...



Estas como una puta cabra.....peaso GILIPOLLAS....


----------



## Trajanillo (24 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y porque no,es de las pocas decentes que hay en el foro... prenda.....



Jojojo, vaya con el luchador por el mundo libre, nos ha salido todo un Don Juan


----------



## dedalo00 (24 Abr 2022)

El eje progre-liberal lo vuelve hacer


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

EXCLUSIVA

"Cometí el mayor error de mi vida"

Y aquí está el vídeo del remordimiento de Roman Sájarov, que el día anterior rompió la figura de Babushka con la bandera soviética frente a una clínica dental en Kurkino. Gracias a los ejecutores y a todos los implicados.

t.me/mig41/16830

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## delhierro (24 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Rusia se estaba quedando fuera de la batalla tecnológica, a principios de los 90 se produjo la explosión de la computación, la generalización de los pcs, el incipiente inicio de Internet y su llegada al público general a final de la década. Rusia esaba fuera de esa revolución. En este caso creo que Gorvachov iba por el camino correcto con su Perestroika. Pero claro, el "bunker" lo traicionó y se perdió el control de todo.
> 
> Lo de EEUU y su caída por el veneno dulce de la impresora infinita es exactamente lo mismo que le pasó varios siglos antes al Imperio Español: Las minas daban financiación infinita, para qué producir cuando puedes comprar.



No. Gorbi posiblemente fue traicionado por los mismo que le apoyaron en su carrera, el creia que los yanquis admitirian a una URSS en igualdad. Le utilizaron para provocar desde dentro descontrol. Si te fijas es lo mismo que le a pasado a Putin, que creyo las promesas occidentales. Hace años ya dije que el gaseoducto ese nunca funcionaria, y claro que no ha funcionado. Los yanquis, le utilizaron , pero tenian más peones, yelsin, el ministro de exteriores, el ucraniano....etc...etc..

Los anglos son roma y la Urss era Cartago. Romo no necesita el comercio vive del saqueo. No quiere negociar, quiere destruir para luego exprimir. Los oligarcas son buenos, poruqe sacan la pasta de allí , y se la gastan en subnormalidades aquí , hacen el camino de retorno como los jeques. Eso si , en cuanto Putin saco la idea de vamos a mejorar el pais , es el diablo. ¿ porque ? Joder para mejorar tu pais, deber retener en el la renta....luego menos para los anglos.

Y te aseguro que los sovieticos tenian tan buenos programadores, matematicos , diseñadores que occidente. No lo habian sacado a la población en general pero a nivel militar, espacial e industrial lo suyo funcionaba perfectamente. En muchos campos, se los trajeron para occidente, en estos , fisica de materiales, en motores, etc....¿ porque te crees que se financio la EEI por ejemplo ? Para absorber, y que no se fueran para china, corea, si hubieran estado retrasados ....eso sobraba.


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Abr 2022)

mirkoxx dijo:


> Fuerzas RUSAS, probablemente del 2º Ejército de Armas Combinadas, han entrado en Zarcihne. Reportado por ambas fuentes. También se reportaron combates en Yampil.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1036205
> 
> ...



Otra victoria de Zopensky gracias a las armas de Antonio.


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

Macron lidera la segunda vuelta de las presidenciales francesas con un 55% a 58% - Medios belgas citando sondeos 

t.me/mig41/16831


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

Las unidades del Grupo O siguen aumentando su capacidad de combate.

Otro convoy de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas para liberar el Donbass.

"O" significa "valiente".

t.me/sashakots/31699

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)

El mundo libre debe hacer todo lo posible para detener la agresión rusa y el genocidio contra Ucrania. Al final, cada nación será juzgada por cómo ayuda a Ucrania a luchar contra el genocidio. 

Determinará el grado de confianza que la nación merece en las relaciones internacionales.


----------



## delhierro (24 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Tiene razón el chaval. En España existe un régimen que, como todos los del mundo, se defiende de lo que considera amenazas existenciales. Entonces se cisca en el estado de derecho y en todo lo que se ponga por delante (valtonync, puigdemont, etc....). Nada nuevo todos lo hacen.
> 
> La diferencia entre un régimen normal al uso como el español o el yanki o el ruso y un régimen fascista es que en un regimen fascista solo por nacer, o por existir o por ser algo, puedes ser considerado una amenaza existencial para el tingladillo de esos locos. Eso en los regímenes "civilizados" normales no pasa, tienes que hacer algo para que se fijen en ti. También existen diferencias entre los distintos "regímenes" civilizados, unos tienen la piel más fina que otros y se sienten amenazados por cualquier chorrada (caso valtonyc por ejemplo) y otros son más flexibles o tolerantes. Pero en todas partes, cuando pasas una raya, se pasan los derechos por el forro y te sacuden.



Son más tolerantes cuanto más firmemente anclado esta lo fundamental. Los yanquis oh grandes democratas, machacaron, e ilegalizaron a los comunistas...hasta que cayo la URSS. Cuando no eran peligrosos, se ha permitido su existencia vigilados totalmetne que nunca se sabe.

Iglesias aquí acabo siendo blandito, pero se le espio, controlo, manipulo , acoso, jaja de lucha en igualdad en las elecciones no hay nada. Tiene más posibilidades un chino de subir por el pc que un español de abajo de cambiar una mierda aquí.


----------



## Eslacaña (24 Abr 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> El eje progre-liberal lo vuelve hacer



Luego decían que Internet era el único lugar libre del planeta. Ya se ve.


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

Se publica una foto de los ataques con misiles de ayer contra Pavlograd

La fiscalía de Dnipropetrovsk informa de que tres misiles teledirigidos entraron, causando graves daños a la infraestructura ferroviaria y a los vehículos de transporte especial.

t.me/Soldierline/4342


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

Un misil de crucero sobre la región de Poltava. También hay informes de explosiones en Kremenchuk.

t.me/Soldierline/4341

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## mazuste (24 Abr 2022)

- La izquierda sintética se une a la derecha corporativa para equivocarse en la guerra de Ucrania


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (24 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Lo que no contais jamás (quiero suponer que por olvido o simple desconocimiento y no por afán de manipulación de la historia) es que Cabra si era por entonces un objetivo militar ya que en esa población había un considerable número de tropas por esos tiempos, entre ellas Compañías de Automóviles, Compañías de Tranmisiones y además el Cuartel General de la División de Ingenieros y Artillería. Por lo cual cabe suponer como lo más plausible que no existió una intención de masacrar a la población civil sino una estúpida negligencia por parte de la aviación republicana (daño colateral lo llamais vosotros cuando le ocurre a los vuestros) al confundir los puestos del mercado con el acampamiento de las tropas nacionales que había en el pueblo mezclado con la población igual que ahora el Batallón Azov mezclando sus tropas con la población civil en la acería.
> 
> Caso distinto al de Gernika donde no hay ninguna constancia de que hubiera una agrupación significante de tropas republicanas que pudieran justificar un bombardeo sobre ella. O los bombardeos aliados sobre ciudades como Dresden o los ataques con bombas atómicas a Hiroshima y Nagasaki donde si se fue explicitamente a hacer el mayor daño posible a la población civil.
> 
> Saludos.



Se le ha explicado fehacientemente. Incluso se da la paradoja que él mismo apora la wiki, que lo deja caer claramente. Este señor es fanático de sus ideas y de ahi se infiere la turbidez de sus razonamientos mixtificados.


----------



## capitán almeida (24 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El mundo libre debe hacer todo lo posible para detener la agresión rusa y el genocidio contra Ucrania. Al final, cada nación será juzgada por cómo ayuda a Ucrania a luchar contra el genocidio.
> 
> Determinará el grado de confianza que la nación merece en las relaciones internacionales.


----------



## MiguelLacano (24 Abr 2022)

mirkoxx dijo:


> Fuerzas RUSAS, probablemente del 2º Ejército de Armas Combinadas, han entrado en Zarcihne. Reportado por ambas fuentes. También se reportaron combates en Yampil.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1036205
> 
> ...




Para envolver necesitas velocidad y contundencia, manteniendo al enemigo fijado por la presión en todas las lineas. Esto son escaramuzas que siendo muy, pero muy optimista, buscarían implementar una "minibolsa" de aldeas varias. Delatan más impotencia que otra cosa. Y así llevamos...


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (24 Abr 2022)

Fuerzas DPR en Novotoshkovsky


----------



## delhierro (24 Abr 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Luego decían que Internet era el único lugar libre del planeta. Ya se ve.



Hay que ser muy tonto para creerse eso, todo sale de una clavija pagada, solo hay que seguir el rastro de la pasta. En cuanto el estado quiera lo corta , lo trocea o lo censura. Lo que se paga tiene dueño, se controla, se estudia, se defiende , se controla. Y tu escribes desde una terminal que pagas. Es un tu impersonal , todos.


----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)

Impresionante, Btr4 ucraniano atacando a soldados rusos


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (24 Abr 2022)

Dos dosieres tochos sobre los biolabs (son archivos pdf para descargar).


Spoiler





```
https://avalonlibrary.net/Ukraine/US_biolabs/Russian_MOD_Briefing_March_07_2022.pdf
```


```
https://avalonlibrary.net/Ukraine/US_biolabs/Russian_MOD_Briefing_March_17_2022.pdf
```


----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Se le ha explicado fehacientemente. Incluso se da la paradoja que él mismo apora la wiki, que lo deja caer claramente. Este señor es fanático de sus ideas y de ahi se infiere la turbidez de sus razonamientos mixtificados.



Que bien te explicas Carmencita...toda una crack


----------



## Salamandra (24 Abr 2022)

US low profile over Ukraine visit exposes differences between Kiev, Washington - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





Si Occidente muestra más intención de intervenir en el conflicto Rusia-Ucrania en este momento, será más probable que se intensifique, y el gobierno de Ucrania debe ser consciente del precio de aceptar suministros estadounidenses, "porque esos *suministros no son gratuitos, son condicional"*, dijo Song. Esto significa que *cuanto más reciba Kiev, más ucranianos tendrán que devolverle el dinero a EE. UU*. en el futuro, *y Kiev se convertiría en un representante completo de Washington después de la guerra*, señaló.

Más que Occidente, quien ya habrá tomado nota es Moscú.


----------



## frangelico (24 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Présidentielle*
> A la espera de encuestas a pie de urna, las de fuera:
> 
> Gana Macrón en el extranjero, gana Le Pen en colonias:
> ...



A ver si los DOM TOM van a pedir la independencia.


----------



## kelden (24 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Rusia se estaba quedando fuera de la batalla tecnológica, a principios de los 90 se produjo la explosión de la computación, la generalización de los pcs, el incipiente inicio de Internet y su llegada al público general a final de la década. Rusia esaba fuera de esa revolución. En este caso creo que Gorvachov iba por el camino correcto con su Perestroika. Pero claro, el "bunker" lo traicionó y se perdió el control de todo.
> 
> Lo de EEUU y su caída por el veneno dulce de la impresora infinita es exactamente lo mismo que le pasó varios siglos antes al Imperio Español: Las minas daban financiación infinita, para qué producir cuando puedes comprar.



Y dale con la batalla tecnológica .... eso son chorradas. Lo que no tenían los soviéticos era una industria de márketing montada alrededor de los cachivaches que inventaban para vendérselos a la gente. Básicamente porque su economía no dependía de vender chucherías al personal.

Te digo que causó el 90 % cierre de la URSS y sigues sin creerme. Tu imagína que eres la tercera generación de una familia que ha formado parte de la élite del PCUS desde los primeros tiempos. Siempre habeis tenido en la familia buenos cargos: director general de la acería de no se donde, director del campo de petróleo de más allá, tu tio fabricó cohetes que fueron a Venus y consiguieron aterrizar, un primo tuyo programó el Burán para que despegara y aterrizara el solo, sin intervención humana de ninguna clase. Tu diriges una planta de fertilizantes en los Urales y vives en un puto bloque de apartamentos cara a cara con el de la puerta de enfrente, que su abuelo ponía tornillos en la planta de Ladas de no se donde y el sigue igual. Y encima el tio se queja de que en "Corrupción en Miami" todo dios va con Ferraris y visten de Adolfo Dominguez (por extensión: si un puto madero tiene un ferrari, todos en occidente tienen ferraris   ), se escaquea en el curro y encabrona a los compañeros llenándoles la cabeza de chorradas. 

Paso lógico? A tomar por culo ... me quedo todo y estos hijoputas se van a enterar de lo que vale un peine. Y se lo quedaron. Y los hijoputas se enteraron, vaya si se enteraron ....


----------



## Mongolo471 (24 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Impresionante, Btr4 ucraniano atacando a soldados rusos



Le falta precisión y visión, pero tiene un cañón que da miedo. Es como si le pusieses algo parecido de un patrullera a un vehículo blindado.


----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)

Recordemos, hace 10 dias,Rrusia retiro sus barcos de la costa de Odessa por miedo a que le cayeran cigarrillos encima.


----------



## delhierro (24 Abr 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> US low profile over Ukraine visit exposes differences between Kiev, Washington - Global Times
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El gobierno de kiev no existe, fue sustituido delante de los morros de putin en en 2014, por el gobierno de las embajadas anglo allí.

Para entender el bando "ucraniano" y sus movimiento en esta guerra, hay que tener lo anterior presente. Y cuadra absolutamente todo. Crearon una herramienta para pelear con Rusia sin hacerlo ellos. Putin les ha jodido los tiempo eso si. Pero la herramienta estaba al 70%.


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (24 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Dos dosieres tochos sobre los biolabs.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...











Wikipedia deletes entry for Hunter Biden investment firm Rosemont Seneca Partners


Wikipedia editors removed the entry for Hunter Biden’s investment firm Rosemont Seneca Partners earlier this week on the ground that it was “not notable.”




nypost.com


----------



## MiguelLacano (24 Abr 2022)

Ya me están empezando a aburrir los lloriqueos de los "buenos", de los pro rusos vamos. Que la tele ucra es basura y propaganda? Joder, y no lo sabíamos hasta ahora? Y Putin aún no se ha enterado? Y que las instalaciones de la tele ucra están de puta madre, con calefacción y duchas calientes para las chocholindos de turno..? Ah, que no hay que molestar a la tele de Farlopensky para poder negociar con él... ah muy lógico claro... pues divina guerra oiga.


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (24 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Dos dosieres tochos sobre los biolabs.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...











¡Tema mítico! - EL DEPARTAMENTO DE DEFENSA USANO CONTRATÓ "INVESTIGACIÓN COVID 19" EN UCRANIA MESES ANTES DE QUE EL VIRUS FUERA DESCUBIERTO


https://dailyexpose.uk/2022/04/16/d-o-d-issued-contract-for-covid-19-research-3-months-before-covid-was-known-to-exist/




www.burbuja.info













COVID-19 is Man-Made: From Fauci, to Gates, to Daszak; a Timeline of Bio-Terror


The US government funded Peter Daszak’s ECO Health Alliance to the tune of $61,491,183 to make new coronaviruses that are infectious to humans. It also directly or indirectly funding the Wuha…




dailyexpose.uk













Was Peter Daszak Working For The Central Intelligence Agency?


An EcoHealth Alliance whistleblower steps forward.




kanekoa.substack.com










Ciencia: - NO HAY NOVEL CORONAVIRUS NI COVID 19, TODOS LOS COMPONENTES DE SARS COV 2 HABIAN SIDO PATENTADOS PREVIAMENTE


https:// t.me/ videos_subtitulados_covid/555




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Peineto (24 Abr 2022)

mirkoxx dijo:


> Fuerzas RUSAS, probablemente del 2º Ejército de Armas Combinadas, han entrado en Zarcihne. Reportado por ambas fuentes. También se reportaron combates en Yampil.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1036205
> 
> ...




Aquí lo tenemos.

Guerra Ruso-Ucraniana 2022 - Google My Maps


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Abr 2022)

*Présidentielle 2022*

Sondeos a pie de urna.









Présidentielle 2022 en direct de Belgique: Macron entre 55 et 58% selon quatre instituts de sondage! (LIVE)


EN DIRECT. Ce dimanche 24 avril 2022 se tient le second tour de l’élection présidentielle en France. Emmanuel Macron ou Marine Le Pen ? Infos, estimations des votes et résultats avant 20 heures sur Sudinfo !




www.sudinfo.be





*FLASH

Ce sont nos confrères de LN24 qui l’annoncent: selon quatre sondages réalisées par quatre instituts réputés en France ce dimanche auprès de citoyens ayant déjà été voter jusqu’à 17h, Emmanuel Macron, président sortant, est crédité entre 55% à 58 des voix. Marine Le Pen, candidate d’extreme droite, recueillerait entre 42 et 45% des suffrages, toujours selon LN24. La RTBF confirme ces premiers chiffres.*


Macron gana


----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (24 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Si hubieran controlado la frontera Occidental, Ucrania ya había caído, solo con cortar el combustible. Pero ahí están empantanados en una ofensiva que no se sabe si ha empezado en el Donbass o lo dejan para mañana.



Están empantanados en tu cabeza occidental.
Están limpiando quirúrgicamente el Donbas, porque la gente que vive allí ES PRORUSA. No puedes destruir todo, que algunos no salís del COD.
Si Rusia quiere, Ucrania desaparece del mapa en dos días. Pero eso no va a ocurrir, por mucha prisa que tengáis algunos.

Pasito a pasito, suave, suavecito, que a los occidentales les jode más.


----------



## MiguelLacano (24 Abr 2022)

Esto ya es barra libre... están a full machine









Wie weit Amerikas langer Arm in die Ukraine reicht


Ohne US-Unterstützung könnte sich die Ukraine nicht erfolgreich wehren. Warum die USA den Krieg, in dem sie nicht direkt mitkämpfen, dennoch als Belastung sehen.




kurier.at


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Abr 2022)

_El ejército ruso capturó una base de APU cerca de Kremennaya. Los tanques atacan la posición, las fuerzas especiales disparan desde las trincheras capturadas de la APU. las tropas rompieron las defensas enemigas y tomaron el control de la ciudad, avanzando desde la región de Jarkov hasta el Donbass. _


----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## delhierro (24 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Ya me están empezando a aburrir los lloriqueos de los "buenos", de los pro rusos vamos. Que la tele ucra es basura y propaganda? Joder, y no lo sabíamos hasta ahora? Y Putin aún no se ha enterado? Y que las instalaciones de la tele ucra están de puta madre, con calefacción y duchas calientes para las chocholindos de turno..? Ah, que no hay que molestar a la tele de Farlopensky para poder negociar con él... a muy lógico claro... pues divina guerra oiga.



Putin no quiere dar el siguiente paso. El siguiente paso es la URSS 2.0, Si movililza el pais para la guerra los comunistas se lo comen vivo. No es que le derriben , es que la gente los aclamaria. Si no hay espacio aquí para ellos , necesitarian un mundo propio...pero es que tuvieron un mundo propio hasta que les vendieron que vivierian mejor en el nuestro ( unos pocos claro. ). Contra occidente van a vivir mejor.

Tiene una papeleta de cojones, solo tiene un camino para ganar, pero no lo quiere tomar, y los subnormales de aquí no dejan de empujar. Así qeu nos esta haciendo un MARIANO, cerrar los ojos, dejar que pase el tiempo a ver si esto se resuelve solo mientras se le el marca. Pero me temo que al final tendra que mover ficha.


----------



## pepinox (24 Abr 2022)

mirkoxx dijo:


> *Notamos un cambio cardinal en las tácticas de nuestras tropas.*
> 
> La ofensiva de las subunidades se lleva a cabo exclusivamente después de la supresión del fuego de las fuerzas enemigas. Si se detecta al menos alguna actividad enemiga, los sistemas de artillería, aviación y lanzallamas pesados funcionan nuevamente. De hecho, el avance ya está sobre las posiciones derrotadas con mínima resistencia.
> 
> ...



Resumiendo: parece que la ofensiva rusa sobre las fortificaciones ucras del Donbass se va a realizar poquito a poquito y al estilo bulldozer: lentamente, pero aplastando sin piedad toda resistencia que se encuentren.

Es decir, no habrá una batalla campal de choque de frentes. No será algo espectacular ni épico en nuestras pantallas. Será como una mancha de aceite que se va extendiendo poco a poco sobre el mapa.


----------



## kelden (24 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Son más tolerantes cuanto más firmemente anclado esta lo fundamental. Los yanquis oh grandes democratas, machacaron, e ilegalizaron a los comunistas...hasta que cayo la URSS. Cuando no eran peligrosos, se ha permitido su existencia vigilados totalmetne que nunca se sabe.
> 
> *Iglesias aquí acabo siendo blandito, pero se le espio, controlo, manipulo , acoso, jaja de lucha en igualdad en las elecciones no hay nada.* Tiene más posibilidades un chino de subir por el pc que un español de abajo de cambiar una mierda aquí.



Lo que le han hecho a Pablo en este pais no tiene nombre. Ahora se lo hacen Melenchon en Francia.


----------



## mazuste (24 Abr 2022)

- ¿Polonia se prepara para la guerra?


----------



## delhierro (24 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Lo que le han hecho a Pablo en este pais no tiene nombre. Ahora se lo hacen Melenchon en Francia.



El tio fue flojo. Cuando se pusieron en la puerta, das una rueda de prensa :

1.- No se puede acosar a alguien por sus ideas.

2.- Los organismos responsables no hacen su curro.

3.- Esto no es democratico. 

4.- Tumbo el gobierno en 24h.

Y el tio seguiria en el gobierno. O le hubieran pegado un tiro. Que es la otra opción. Pero nos salimos del tema.


----------



## workforfood (24 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Están empantanados en tu cabeza occidental.
> Están limpiando quirúrgicamente el Donbas, porque la gente que vive allí ES PRORUSA. No puedes destruir todo, que algunos no salís del COD.
> Si Rusia quiere, Ucrania desaparece del mapa en dos días. Pero eso no va a ocurrir, por mucha prisa que tengáis algunos.
> 
> Pasito a pasito, suave, suavecito, que a los occidentales les jode más.





pepinox dijo:


> Resumiendo: parece que la ofensiva rusa sobre las fortificaciones ucras del Donbass se va a realizar poquito a poquito y al estilo bulldozer: lentamente, pero aplastando sin piedad toda resistencia que se encuentren.
> 
> Es decir, no habrá una batalla campal de choque de frentes. No será algo espectacular ni épico en nuestras pantallas. Será como una mancha de aceite que se va extendiendo poco a poco sobre el mapa.



Nos ha jodido que se tome lo que quede del Donbass se da por supuesto que vayan despacito o vayan rápido da igual, lo que otros foreros dicen eso será suficiente? para que los Ucranianos firmen la paz.


----------



## Tierra Azul (24 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Estas como una puta cabra.....peaso GILIPOLLAS....



tus lagrimones mi gozo, esta noche no ceno que es lo que decis los foreros fachuzos XD a callar! aqui se viene llorado.


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

Desde el lado Ucraniano, confirman 5 llegadas de misiles de crucero a instalaciones de infraestructura en Kremenchug. Se reportan daños e incendios en el lugar de los impactos. Como si de nuevo no en la refinería de Kremenchug.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44829


----------



## Mongolo471 (24 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



La Rata se ha zumbado a las dos


----------



## Salamandra (24 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Esto ya es barra libre... están a full machine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leñe, drones equipados con cabezas nucleares. Publicado, así que sin caretas, si tiene algo de credibilidad ese medio de comunicación que no lo sé.


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Abr 2022)

Cantando la traviata para no enfadar a los chechenos, a ese se le ha quitado el nazismo de pronto.


----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## delhierro (24 Abr 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Resumiendo: parece que la ofensiva rusa sobre las fortificaciones ucras del Donbass se va a realizar poquito a poquito y al estilo bulldozer: lentamente, pero aplastando sin piedad toda resistencia que se encuentren.
> 
> Es decir, no habrá una batalla campal de choque de frentes. No será algo espectacular ni épico en nuestras pantallas. Será como una mancha de aceite que se va extendiendo poco a poco sobre el mapa.



La guerra es lucha de recursos. Tenen razon en lo que dicen los AT por ejemplo son cojonudos contra masas de blindados en movimiento y casi inutiles contra un frente en movimiento lento, con apoyo artillero serio.

Pero les falta cortar los suministros del enemigo. ESOS PUENTES.


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

Resultado del aterrizaje de misiles rusos en Kremenchuk

El resultado de la llegada de los misiles de crucero X-101 a la infraestructura militar ucraniana en la región de Poltava.

Más detalles después.

t.me/anna_news/29603


----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

Un vídeo muy interesante, si se mira con atención. La rendición de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se está convirtiendo en un procedimiento bastante rutinario. Sin siquiera haber tenido tiempo de quitarse el casco, sin ningún tipo de pseudoheroísmo adicional, otro "guerrero de la luz" filtra de forma bastante rutinaria las posiciones de Azov entre las comunicaciones de la fábrica.

t.me/mig41/16833

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (24 Abr 2022)

Pepe no te chutes grafeno dijo:


> ¡Tema mítico! - EL DEPARTAMENTO DE DEFENSA USANO CONTRATÓ "INVESTIGACIÓN COVID 19" EN UCRANIA MESES ANTES DE QUE EL VIRUS FUERA DESCUBIERTO
> 
> 
> https://dailyexpose.uk/2022/04/16/d-o-d-issued-contract-for-covid-19-research-3-months-before-covid-was-known-to-exist/
> ...




Hay que ir con cuidado con todas las relaciones que se han ido estableciendo. Es todo muy confuso y hay muchos inputs sobre la mesa, y disinfo, por supuesto. Pero sí, puestos a divagar yo soy de los que no descartaría una relación entre unas cosas y las otras.

*23.03.2022*

US biolabs need exposure and investigation: US scholar - Global Times
*US biolabs need exposure and investigation: US scholar *


Saludos conforero!


----------



## Peineto (24 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Desde el lado Ucraniano, confirman 5 llegadas de misiles de crucero a instalaciones de infraestructura en Kremenchug. Se reportan daños e incendios en el lugar de los impactos. Como si de nuevo no en la refinería de Kremenchug.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/44829



Guerra Ruso-Ucraniana 2022 - Google My Maps


----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)

Zelensky a Rusia:

"El territorio en el que Rusia debería cuidar los derechos de los rusoparlantes es la propia Rusia. Donde no hay libertad de expresión, ni libertad de elección. Donde simplemente no hay derecho a disentir. Donde la pobreza prospera y donde la vida humana es sin valor"


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

Las formaciones del régimen de Kiev han comenzado a utilizar en combate los drones polacos de ataque y reconocimiento Warmate. La versión de ataque actúa como munición de bombardeo y está diseñada para atacar a personal y vehículos ligeramente blindados.

La producción de ensamblaje del UAV kamikaze está en marcha en la planta de fabricación de instrumentos de Chernihiv desde 2016. Se desconoce el estado actual de la producción.

Se sabe que el avión no tripulado puede estar equipado con una ojiva de fragmentación, de carga conformada o termobárica.

Sin embargo, las especificaciones de Warmate son pobres. No es probable que este dron kamikaze tenga mucho impacto en la situación del campo de batalla.

t.me/epoddubny/10044


----------



## golden graham (24 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Zelensky a Rusia:
> 
> "El territorio en el que Rusia debería cuidar los derechos de los rusoparlantes es la propia Rusia. Donde no hay libertad de expresión, ni libertad de elección. Donde simplemente no hay derecho a disentir. Donde la pobreza prospera y donde la vida humana es sin valor"



Que el judio se meta en sus asuntos


----------



## kelden (24 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Zelensky a Rusia:
> 
> "El territorio en el que Rusia debería cuidar los derechos de los rusoparlantes es la propia Rusia. Donde no hay libertad de expresión, ni libertad de elección. Donde simplemente no hay derecho a disentir. Donde la pobreza prospera y donde la vida humana es sin valor"



Y lo dice el tio que acaba de ilegalizar a toda su oposición.


----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)

Más armas y municiones para los Ucranianos. De los USA a Polonia ( Rzeszow) 4 Boeing 747.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (24 Abr 2022)

Está claro cuáles son los próximos pasos, tomar Odesa, dejarlos sin mar (ya del todo), incomunicados, acabar de dominar el este hasta llegar al Dniper, y meterse por Transnitria desde Odesa (una vez tomada), y de allí cerrar la frontera con los Polacos y empezar a conquistar la región occidental del país. Subir desde Transnitria hasta Bielorusia y tomar Kiev al final, haciendo pinza.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (24 Abr 2022)

La *National Endowment for Democracy* (NED, EEUU) en Ucrania.

```
https://avalonlibrary.net/Ukraine/US_biolabs/National_Endowment_for_Democracy_%28NED%29_documents/NED_Ukraine.pdf
```


----------



## Gotthard (24 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Ya me están empezando a aburrir los lloriqueos de los "buenos", de los pro rusos vamos. Que la tele ucra es basura y propaganda? Joder, y no lo sabíamos hasta ahora? Y Putin aún no se ha enterado? Y que las instalaciones de la tele ucra están de puta madre, con calefacción y duchas calientes para las chocholindos de turno..? Ah, que no hay que molestar a la tele de Farlopensky para poder negociar con él... ah muy lógico claro... pues divina guerra oiga.






Ideal para niños. Mirad al final del video. O son imbeciles o son hijos de puta.


----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y lo dice el tio que acaba de ilegalizar a toda su oposición.



Este a lo mejor ilegaliza..........pero es que el hijoputin se los carga con Polonio-Menta.......


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

Esta semana Alexander Igorevich @sashakots y yo hablamos de Ruslan Simanishin.

Fue hecho prisionero cerca de Izyum. Su torso estaba pintado con esvásticas y cruces nazis. Por supuesto, trató de decir que eran runas eslavas, pero la versión apesta en el clima actual. Es un fracaso.

Un soldado de la 93ª Brigada Mecanizada. Me han dicho que había muchos nazis en el ejército, tanto en las filas como en el personal de mando. Y la situación aquí es exactamente la misma que en el Maidan en 2014. Las personas que no apoyan la ideología neonazi de los nazis que prestan servicio en las cercanías simplemente no se fijan en ellos.

Pero los hay, y son muchos. Y no sólo en los batallones especiales, sino también en el ejército. Como un tumor canceroso que afecta a células antes sanas. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/44841

_Video en el enlace


_


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Abr 2022)

Valores occidentales.


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

Pacientes del hospital ucraniano clandestino bajo la fábrica Ilyich en Mariupol. Fábrica de Ilyich en Mariupol

t.me/boris_rozhin/44831





La mayor parte de los heridos de la lista son heridas de metralla en diversas partes del cuerpo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44839


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (24 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y lo dice el tio que acaba de ilegalizar a toda su oposición.



Será que en Rusia no está ilegalizada desde hace tiempo....


----------



## Octubrista (24 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Está claro cuáles son los próximos pasos, tomar Odesa, dejarlos sin mar (ya del todo), incomunicados, acabar de dominar el este hasta llegar al Dniper, y meterse por Transnitria desde Odesa (una vez tomada), y de allí cerrar la frontera con los Polacos y empezar a conquistar la región occidental del país. Subir desde Transnitria hasta Bielorusia y tomar Kiev al final, haciendo pinza.



Técnicamente, Odessa ya no tiene puerto desde hace dos meses, ni Ucrania salida al mar. Tener costa no es sinónimo de tener salida al mar.

Ese tipo de ciudades portuarias sin actividad caen en actividades económicas en picado, y si se prolonga esa situación harán imposible la viabilidad económica del conjunto de la sociedad.

Los rusos lo saben, no tendrán prisa. 

Además, si cortan infraestructuras y comunicaciones con el resto de Ucrania, Odessa caerá en el madmax sin necesidad de ataque militar, ni asalto.

Por esas razones siempre he tenido la impresión que esto va para largo, y lo duro llegará para el otoño, será en octubre.


----------



## Arraki (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Arraki (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## MiguelLacano (24 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Nos ha jodido que se tome lo que quede del Donbass se da por supuesto que vayan despacito o vayan rápido da igual, lo que otros foreros dicen eso será suficiente? para que los Ucranianos firmen la paz.



Si una potencia militar de primer orden (que Rusia lo es, sin duda alguna) se tiene que tomar meses para terminar de ocupar una provincia como el Dombas... es para pensar, mear y no echar gota. Y está por ver que lo consiga, porque a este ritmo le va a llevar el año. Eso sin contar que el enemigo cada día que pasa va a estar más fuerte, claro. La verdad es que es de puta locura. Efectivamente, es un Rajoy a lo bestia.


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Abr 2022)

Otro bloqueo, nos sale la democracia por las orejas.


----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (24 Abr 2022)

Ojo. Contenido muy explícito.


@coope125

Consequences of the breakthrough of the forces of the #Kyiv regime in the #Belgorod #Russian region (+18 carefully)



Spoiler



""]


----------



## golden graham (24 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Está claro cuáles son los próximos pasos, tomar Odesa, dejarlos sin mar (ya del todo), incomunicados, acabar de dominar el este hasta llegar al Dniper, y meterse por Transnitria desde Odesa (una vez tomada), y de allí cerrar la frontera con los Polacos y empezar a conquistar la región occidental del país. Subir desde Transnitria hasta Bielorusia y tomar Kiev al final, haciendo pinza.



Jajaja el farlopas se arrepentira de no haber aceptado las primeras ofertas


----------



## Arraki (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## kelden (24 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Será que en Rusia no está ilegalizada desde hace tiempo....



No, no lo está. Tampoco van atando gente a las farolas ...

Que Putin hace trampas en las elecciones no lo voy a negar. Que ilegalice partidos rusos si es falso. Como en cualquier pais medio de nuestro entorno.

Obviamente si te financia los que financiaron el Maidan con 5.000 millonazos, tu partido si puede tener problemas. Como en cualquier pais tiene problemas cualquier partido financiado por el enemigo.


----------



## JoséBatallas (24 Abr 2022)

No hay escapatoria para las ratas de Azovstal


----------



## Guaguei (24 Abr 2022)

video de hace 4 horas


----------



## MiguelLacano (24 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Está claro cuáles son los próximos pasos, tomar Odesa, dejarlos sin mar (ya del todo), incomunicados, acabar de dominar el este hasta llegar al Dniper, y meterse por Transnitria desde Odesa (una vez tomada), y de allí cerrar la frontera con los Polacos y empezar a conquistar la región occidental del país. Subir desde Transnitria hasta Bielorusia y tomar Kiev al final, haciendo pinza.



Guardo este mensaje, para dentro de un mes o dos, o tres o cuatro... o 6 años... o nunca, que es lo más probable por no decir seguro.


----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (24 Abr 2022)

Encuestas a pié de urna, todavía no han contado.


----------



## Mongolo471 (24 Abr 2022)

Siempre puede marcharse a Judeolandia o Rusia, así elegirá donde la tratan mejor.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## pepinox (24 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Parece ser que una buena parte, lo hacen de noche y en vehículos civiles. De hecho, se dice que se quedaron sorprendidos de que les cazaran los almacenes en leopolis, les destrozaron armamento antitanques y etc para un mes de uso.
> 
> Sencillamente... si puedes elegir, mejor dejarlos pasar, que almacenen, y vuelas todo el almacén.



Me alegra saber que el Estado Mayor Ruso empieza a tomar alguna decisión inteligente.


----------



## Mongolo471 (24 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1036264
> 
> 
> Ideal para niños. Mirad al final del video. O son imbeciles o son hijos de puta.



Por eso todas las armas tienen forma de falo, culpa del machismo.


----------



## JoséBatallas (24 Abr 2022)

@txispyonelife

Gran regalo de “ Pascua “ de la organización Ucra/Otan a las fuerzas Rusas!!! Todo a llegado en perfecto estado, Ali express funciona !!


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (24 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Técnicamente, Odessa ya no tiene puerto desde hace dos meses, ni Ucrania salida al mar. Tener costa no es sinónimo de tener salida al mar.
> 
> Ese tipo de ciudades portuarias sin actividad caen en actividades económicas en picado, y si se prolonga esa situación harán imposible la viabilidad económica del conjunto de la sociedad.
> 
> ...





Pero hay que acabar de controlar la costa, aunque Odesa no tenga puerto, por que si no te pueden hacer un desembarco anfibio (que no lo veo, pero nunca se sabe, no hay que dejar cabos sueltos), y luego todo el material militar para luchar en el Este, meterse en Transnitria, y subir hasta Kiev, poder transportarlo por tierra, en ferrocarriles y carretera es vital.


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Abr 2022)

Puestos de fuego destruidos de la batería de morteros de la 93.ª Brigada Motorizada "Cold Yar" de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en algún lugar en la zona de Donetsk.

El texto original proporcionado por un propagandista ucraniano de esta foto: "Fragmento del mosaico de la Batalla del Donbass. Área de posiciones de tiro de la batería de morteros Kholodnoyartsev que luchaba bajo fuego enemigo frenando el avance de la infantería. Sin filtros. La foto no ha sido procesada"


----------



## Arraki (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mongolo471 (24 Abr 2022)

Tanto como para abrazar al Homer de Salamandra, cambiado por un oso que te puede devorar en la realidad... la verdad que no.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (24 Abr 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Jajaja el farlopas se arrepentira de no haber aceptado las primeras ofertas




El farlopas tiene el avión preparado desde hace mucho para ir a EEUU o Inglaterra, de retiro dorado, despúes de haber usado a "su pueblo" de carnaza de cañón, para joder a Rusia.


----------



## juanmanuel (24 Abr 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Luego decían que Internet era el único lugar libre del planeta. Ya se ve.



Yo no uso redes sociales, por eso no me importan mucho (soy un viejo), pero estas cometiendo un error; Twitter no es internet, es solo una red social.
Hay muchas y se pueden crear muchas mas. Que las mas importantes esten controladas desde USA no quiere decir que todas lo esten o que uno deba usar esas redes obligatoriamente. Se pueden usar VK de Rusia, QZone de China, WeChat China, Telegram, TikTok, y seguramente deben haber muchos mas que desconozco (soy viejo) y que deberian ser impulsadas por aquellos que no quieren ser bloqueados en las grandes redes.


----------



## JoséBatallas (24 Abr 2022)

_Putin INVADIÓ MILITARMENTE a Ucrania con un OBJETIVO explícito y comunicado:
terminar con el USO de Ucrania como plataforma territorial de la estrategia y los planes de EXPANSIÓN IMPERIAL de EEUU con la OTAN orientados al AISLAMIENTO y la DESTRUCCIÓN de Rusia y de su POBLACIÓN.
Y los ROLES estaban claros:
EEUU y la OTAN eran (en la realidad objetiva y estadística) INVASORES IMPERIALISTAS, y Rusia era la VÍCTIMA de la invasión imperialista que reaccionaba militarmente en DEFENSA PROPIA. _


----------



## magufone (24 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1036077
> 
> 
> Situación en el norte de la región de Kharkiv a las 18.00 horas del 24 de abril de 2022
> ...



En el programa del Tucker Carlson de fox news un analista menciono que el objetivo de los rusos era destruir el ejército ucro mas que otra cosa. Incluso dijo que no tenian intencion de cruzar el Dnieper


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (24 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Guardo este mensaje, para dentro de un mes o dos, o tres o cuatro... o 6 años... o nunca, que es lo más probable por no decir seguro.




Si me he equivocado pues nada, pero si yo fuera militar ruso, haría eso.


----------



## Guaguei (24 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Présidentielle*
> A la espera de encuestas a pie de urna, las de fuera:
> 
> Gana Macrón en el extranjero, gana Le Pen en colonias:
> ...



muy sospechoso


----------



## Arraki (24 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Esta semana Alexander Igorevich @sashakots y yo hablamos de Ruslan Simanishin.
> 
> Fue hecho prisionero cerca de Izyum. Su torso estaba pintado con esvásticas y cruces nazis. Por supuesto, trató de decir que eran runas eslavas, pero la versión apesta en el clima actual. Es un fracaso.
> 
> ...


----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)

*El ejército de Ucrania dice que las fuerzas rusas están intentando asaltar la planta de Azovstal*
Las fuerzas rusas intentaron asaltar el domingo la planta siderúrgica de Azovstal, en la asediada ciudad de Mariupol, en el sureste del país, dijeron funcionarios ucranianos, a pesar de los comentarios del presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, la semana pasada de que el complejo no necesitaba ser tomado.

El mando de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania escribió en Facebook que las fuerzas rusas estaban disparando y realizando "operaciones ofensivas" en la zona de Azovstal, además de llevar a cabo ataques aéreos contra infraestructuras civiles, informa Reuters.

Serhiy Volyna, comandante de las fuerzas de la 36ª brigada de marines de Ucrania en Mariupol, dijo en una entrevista con un legislador de la oposición que se mostró en YouTube el domingo que Rusia estaba golpeando el complejo con bombardeos aéreos y de artillería.


----------



## Azrael_II (24 Abr 2022)

Cambiará Pero ..



FuturoEuropeo dijo:


>



Aquí el recuento



https://resultats-elections.lavoixdunord.fr/presidentielle/2022/



Ver archivo adjunto 1036308


----------



## Arraki (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Teuro (24 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y dale con la batalla tecnológica .... eso son chorradas. Lo que no tenían los soviéticos era una industria de márketing montada alrededor de los cachivaches que inventaban para vendérselos a la gente. Básicamente porque su economía no dependía de vender chucherías al personal.
> 
> Te digo que causó el 90 % cierre de la URSS y sigues sin creerme. Tu imagína que eres la tercera generación de una familia que ha formado parte de la élite del PCUS desde los primeros tiempos. Siempre habeis tenido en la familia buenos cargos: director general de la acería de no se donde, director del campo de petróleo de más allá, tu tio fabricó cohetes que fueron a Venus y consiguieron aterrizar, un primo tuyo programó el Burán para que despegara y aterrizara el solo, sin intervención humana de ninguna clase. Tu diriges una planta de fertilizantes en los Urales y vives en un puto bloque de apartamentos cara a cara con el de la puerta de enfrente, que su abuelo ponía tornillos en la planta de Ladas de no se donde y el sigue igual. Y encima el tio se queja de que en "Corrupción en Miami" todo dios va con Ferraris y visten de Adolfo Dominguez (por extensión: si un puto madero tiene un ferrari, todos en occidente tienen ferraris   ), se escaquea en el curro y encabrona a los compañeros llenándoles la cabeza de chorradas.
> 
> Paso lógico? A tomar por culo ... me quedo todo y estos hijoputas se van a enterar de lo que vale un peine. Y se lo quedaron. Y los hijoputas se enteraron, vaya si se enteraron ....



Durante los 70 y 80 la informática tuvo un boom destacable, pero a finales de los 80 y principios de los 90 los avances se desataron y llegaron al público en general, en el caso de la informática en Rusia no había nada comparable con HP, IBM, Sun, Microsoft, Apple, Digital, Oracle, AMD, etc. Fue una revolución de la computación donde se cumplía a rajatabla la "Ley de Moore", esa que dice que cada 2 años se duplicaba la capacidad de cálculo y donde un 486 a los 2 años era una antigualla frente a los "Pentium" y luego sucesivamente. El mercado informático explosionó a principios de los 90 y ciencias como la estadística, matemáticas, criptografía tuvieron un desarrollo exponencial, alimentado también con el desembarco de la Web. No existía China en términos tecnológicos, si la memoria RAM de Taiwan y cosas diversas en Japón, Samsung solo fabricaba electrónica barata (y mala) comparada con la japonesa o norteamericana. Ese tren se lo estaba perdiendo Rusia.


----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## SkullandPhones (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (24 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Fuerzas DPR en Novotoshkovsky



aldeita a aldeita paez que se va limpiando la mierda....


----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)

Información operativa del Estado Mayor de Ucrania en la noche del 24/04/2022:

▪El enemigo no tomó acciones activas en las direcciones de Volyn y Polesye. Hasta 7 batallones de las fuerzas armadas de Bielorrusia continúan realizando tareas para cubrir la frontera entre Ucrania y Bielorrusia en las regiones de Brest y Gomel. Continúa el traslado del territorio de la república a la Federación Rusa de armas y equipo militar de las unidades del Distrito Militar Oriental, en su mayoría dañadas, a través de Gomel en dirección a Briansk.

▪En la dirección de Seversky, el servicio fronterizo del Servicio Federal de Seguridad de la Federación Rusa continúa brindando seguridad mejorada para la sección de la frontera entre Ucrania y Rusia en las regiones de Bryansk y Kursk.

▪Hay un reagrupamiento de unidades del Distrito Militar Central de las áreas de restauración de la capacidad de combate a las regiones del este de Ucrania. El enemigo planea trasladar un batallón de armas antiaéreas del 14º Ejército de la Fuerza Aérea y Defensa Aérea de Kursk a la región de Belgorod.

▪En la dirección de Slobozhansky, se está llevando a cabo la transferencia de armas y equipo militar del enemigo al área de la ciudad de Kupyansk. Los ocupantes continúan bloqueando parcialmente la ciudad de Kharkov, tratando de causar daños por fuego a unidades de nuestras tropas e infraestructura crítica.

▪Hay una intensificación de las operaciones ofensivas y de asalto de las unidades enemigas en las áreas de los asentamientos de Pashkovo, Dolgenkoye y Velikaya Kamyshevakha. El enemigo no tuvo éxito, sufrió pérdidas y se vio obligado a retirarse a las líneas previamente ocupadas.

▪En las direcciones de Donetsk y Tauride, el enemigo está construyendo el sistema de control y defensa aérea. Continúa disparando sobre las posiciones de nuestras tropas con morteros, artillería y lanzacohetes múltiples a lo largo de toda la línea de colisión. Inflige ataques aéreos por aeronaves de aviación operacional-táctica.

▪En la dirección de Severodonetsk, el enemigo intentó realizar acciones de asalto en la dirección de los asentamientos de Liman y Yatskivka, pero no tuvo éxito. Los ocupantes establecieron el control sobre parte del asentamiento de Zarechnoye. El enemigo trató de afianzarse en las partes occidental, noroeste y este de Rubizhne, pero no logró el éxito. Comenzó a avanzar en dirección a los asentamientos de Orekhovo y Nizhnee.

▪En la dirección de Popasnyansky, las unidades de los invasores intentaron afianzarse en las líneas logradas. El enemigo también se reagrupó y llevó a cabo el reabastecimiento de personal y municiones y los preparativos para nuevas acciones de asalto.

▪En la dirección de Kurakhovsky, con el apoyo de la artillería, el enemigo intentó una ofensiva en la dirección de los asentamientos de Novomikhailovka y Maryinka. No tuve suerte.

▪En la dirección de Mariupol, los invasores continuaron su influencia de fuego y operaciones militares en el área de Azovstal. El enemigo llevó a cabo ataques aéreos contra ciertas instalaciones de infraestructura civil. Los invasores llevaron a cabo acciones de asalto en dirección al asentamiento de Vremyevka, sufrieron pérdidas y se retiraron a sus posiciones previamente ocupadas.

▪En los territorios temporalmente ocupados de Ucrania, los ocupantes rusos están introduciendo medidas que restringen los derechos y libertades de los civiles, incluida la libertad de movimiento.


----------



## risto mejido (24 Abr 2022)

*Putin ha 'perdido interés' en la diplomacia*





POR TYLER DURDEN
DOMINGO, 24/04/2022 - 18:00
Vladimir Putin ya no está abierto a la diplomacia para poner fin a la guerra en Ucrania, lo que sugiere que se está enfocando en una estrategia de "apropiación de tierras", según el _Financial Times_ , citando a tres personas informadas sobre las conversaciones con el presidente ruso.

Se dijo que el presidente ruso había estado considerando seriamente un acuerdo de paz a raíz de varios reveses en el campo de batalla el mes pasado.


Los inversores se han dado por vencidos con una recuperación en forma de V, advierte Young de BNY
Las primeras conversaciones de paz fracasaron luego de una reunión en Estambul a fines de marzo, luego de que el presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky acusara al Kremlin de cometer crímenes de guerra contra civiles en Mariupol y Bucha.
Según Putin, los esfuerzos de paz estaban en un "callejón sin salida" y estaba particularmente molesto por el hundimiento del buque insignia ruso del Mar Negro, Moskva, según dos de las fuentes de _FT ._
" *Había esperanza de llegar a un acuerdo. Putin estaba yendo y viniendo* . Necesita encontrar una manera de salir victorioso de esto", dijo una fuente, quien agregó que cuando el Moskva se hundió, " *Putin estaba en contra de firmar cualquier cosa". . . . ] después del Moskva no parece un ganador, porque fue humillante* ".
Según una narrativa relativamente nueva, Putin tiene una visión "distorsionada" de la guerra debido a que sus propios generales y la televisión rusa pintan un cuadro victorioso, lo que ha llevado al presidente ruso a insistir en que los civiles no fueron atacados durante los ataques.
"Putin cree sinceramente en las tonterías que escucha en la televisión [rusa] y quiere ganar en grande", dijo una fuente _._


> _Intermediarios como el presidente de Turquía, Recep Tayyip Erdogan, el presidente del Consejo Europeo, Charles Michel, y el multimillonario propietario del Chelsea FC, Roman Abramovich, han estado tratando de convencer a Putin de que se reúna con Zelensky con la esperanza de que puedan salir del punto muerto.
> *Los negociadores rusos y ucranianos han dejado la mayoría de los demás temas en un segundo plano mientras intentan llegar a un acuerdo sobre garantías para la seguridad de Kiev si se declara neutral y abandona su campaña para unirse a la OTAN.*
> Pero Putin le dijo a Michel en una llamada el viernes que *las conversaciones se habían estancado porque Ucrania “levantó un muro” y dijo que “no era el momento adecuado” para reunirse con Zelensky* , según una persona informada sobre esa conversación. -PIE_



Según los negociadores, la nueva postura de Putin sobre la diplomacia significa que Rusia cree que puede capturar más territorio ucraniano.
El sábado, Zelensky dijo que quería que las negociaciones continuaran a menos que siguiera muriendo gente en Mariupol, o si las autoridades rusas en la región de Kherson organizaran un referéndum separatista.
En resumen, las conversaciones de paz no van rápido a ninguna parte.





__





Putin Has 'Lost Interest' In Diplomacy | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Impresionante (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## vettonio (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## El-Mano (24 Abr 2022)

Lo azul son alertas aereas, no es exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## Azrael_II (24 Abr 2022)

No llevan Ninel 3% de recuento y mirad los titulares


----------



## arriondas (24 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No, no lo está. Tampoco van atando gente a las farolas ...
> 
> Que Putin hace trampas en las elecciones no lo voy a negar. Que ilegalice partidos rusos si es falso. Como en cualquier pais medio de nuestro entorno.
> 
> Obviamente si te financia los que financiaron el Maidan con 5.000 millonazos, tu partido si puede tener problemas. Como en cualquier pais tiene problemas cualquier partido financiado por el enemigo.



En los EEUU existe desde 1938 una cosa que se llama la Foreign Agents Registration Act, y que es más o menos similar a la Ley de Agentes Extranjeros que hay en Rusia.

Nadie ilegaliza partidos "porque sí", eso es algo que se lleva a cabo de acuerdo con las leyes vigentes en cada país.


----------



## kasperle1966 (24 Abr 2022)

*"O" significa "Valiente": la agrupación rusa con un signo táctico "O" sale de las sombras *


Pronto, los países occidentales que se oponen a la operación especial militar rusa en Ucrania en particular, y contra Rusia en general, tendrán que introducir otra prohibición. A las letras latinas Z y V, se agrega otra letra, una letra latina también utilizada por las tropas rusas en Ucrania, a saber, O.

Los países occidentales en su rusofobia prohíben universalmente el uso público de las letras latinas Z y V como símbolos en eventos públicos y como símbolos, utilizados como designación por grupos de tropas rusas como parte de una operación militar especial en Ucrania. Según los políticos occidentales, la escritura de estas cartas se asemeja a "símbolos totalitarios". Pero pronto en Occidente comenzaron a celebrar la victoria prohibiendo los símbolos rusos. Al final resultó que, no dos, sino tres grupos militares están participando en la operación especial, y el tercero tiene como designación la letra latina O. "O" significa "Valiente", informa el corresponsal de guerra Yevgeny Poddubny.

Las unidades marcadas con la letra O han estado participando en la operación especial desde el principio, fueron las que realizaron operaciones en la región de Sumy en Ucrania, así como en otras áreas, pero de alguna manera permanecieron en las sombras. Bajo este signo táctico opera la agrupación del Distrito Militar Central, luego de ser redesplegada a la región de Járkov y desde allí liderar una ofensiva hacia la República Popular de Donetsk.

Como dijo hoy el corresponsal de guerra del KP Alexander Kots, fueron las unidades del grupo O las que ocuparon el asentamiento de Lozovoe en la RPD, mantienen el frente en la región de Kharkiv, impidiendo que el ejército ucraniano transfiera reservas para ayudar al grupo Donbass. e ir a Yampol y Krasny Liman para cerrar la aglomeración Slavic-Kramatorsk desde el noreste.

De alguna manera, la agrupación que se ha ido a las sombras está entrando en el espacio operativo y pronto el signo táctico O será tan fácilmente reconocible como Z y V.

*https://topwar.ru/195411-rossijskaja-gruppirovka-s-takticheskim-znakom-o-vyhodit-iz-teni.html*


----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (24 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> No llevan Ninel 3% de recuento y mirad los titulares
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1036334



Si, si, y en todas las tvs.

Yo creo que aquí ha contado Dominion tambien...

Edito: Pues sí, Dominion otra vez.


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Abr 2022)

Un 2% escrutado pero ya ha ganado el masonazo palanganero de Rothschild.


----------



## delhierro (24 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Será que en Rusia no está ilegalizada desde hace tiempo....



Pues no. En rusia tiene oposición, incluso oposición que piede otro sistema economico. Los tangan en las eleccioes, y naturalmente en los medios los machacan, pero eso lo hacen en occidente el 100% de las veces.


----------



## delhierro (24 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Fuerzas DPR en Novotoshkovsky



Y la bandera de la victoria de fondo. Es ya un clasico.


----------



## Arraki (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Honkler (24 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1036337
> 
> 
> Un 2% escrutado pero ya ha ganado el masonazo palanganero de Rothschild.



Van sobrados, ya ni se cortan. Se han dado cuenta que la opinión pública occidental es lanar, muy muy lanar…


----------



## arriondas (24 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Hay que comer más sano... Está de buen año el andoba...


----------



## Teuro (24 Abr 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


>



A ver si al final a la mujer mayor ucraniana que salió con la banera roja la vamos a poner el mote de "rojelia".


----------



## Simo Hayha (24 Abr 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *"O" significa "ojal": por donde les están dando a los rusos*



razón tienes


----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## mazuste (24 Abr 2022)

*NUNCA subestimes a la rama de la UE de Stupidistan.*
_*
Siempre pueden viajar a las invisibles galaxias de la estupidez.

La Comisión Europea se compromete a partir de ahora a obligar a Google,Meta, 
Amazon y Apple a desatar oficialmente la guerra total de la información contra Rusia.

Esto significa que CUALQUIER contenido que vaya en contra de la narrativa única 
-la nueva declinación del término francés "pensée unique"- deberá ser automáticamente
eliminado.

De lo contrario, las grandes tecnológicas tendrán que pagar una serie de multas multimillonarias.

Los secuaces del EuroNazicrat von der Lugen obviamente no explican cómo piensan hacer*_
*cumplir su nueva directiva.*

Pepe Escobar


----------



## alfonbass (24 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No, no lo está. Tampoco van atando gente a las farolas ...
> 
> Que Putin hace trampas en las elecciones no lo voy a negar. Que ilegalice partidos rusos si es falso. Como en cualquier pais medio de nuestro entorno.
> 
> Obviamente si te financia los que financiaron el Maidan con 5.000 millonazos, tu partido si puede tener problemas. Como en cualquier pais tiene problemas cualquier partido financiado por el enemigo.



Pregunta a Navalny...


----------



## Azrael_II (24 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Si, si, y en todas las tvs.
> 
> Yo creo que aquí ha contado Dominion tambien...
> 
> Edito: Pues sí, Dominion otra vez.



Cuál es la función de Dominion ?


----------



## Lma0Zedong (24 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Ya me están empezando a aburrir los lloriqueos de los "buenos", de los pro rusos vamos. Que la tele ucra es basura y propaganda? Joder, y no lo sabíamos hasta ahora? Y Putin aún no se ha enterado? Y que las instalaciones de la tele ucra están de puta madre, con calefacción y duchas calientes para las chocholindos de turno..? Ah, que no hay que molestar a la tele de Farlopensky para poder negociar con él... ah muy lógico claro... pues divina guerra oiga.



 Empiezo a entender por qué estás en la lista






Lista de IGNORADOS para disfrutar de una lectura cómoda sin follazelenskis ni tragasables de la OTAN


Mi lista actualizada de IGNORADOS. Meted a estos follazelenskis follaneworldorders tragasables de la OTAN en la nevera si queréis disfrutar de una lectura más cómoda y de calidac: *_* *_* Рокоссовский @Durruty Ablús-tah Abstenuto Alastorr allseeyingeye Antonio Barcelo Arnaldo Romero asakopako...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## delhierro (24 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pregunta a Navalny...



Y tu a los de la izquierda vasca, en los dos lados les acusan de lo mismo. 

En todos los paises hay rayas que te hacen ilegan de forma inmediata, si apoyas o simpatizas con gente armada, si apoyas a potencias extranjeras, o si simplemente llamas a revueltas violentas.

Lo que pasa es que lo que aquí es apologia de la violencia, en otros sitios son gestos heroicos, terroristas islamicos o si nos interesa guerreros de la libertad que tapan a las mujeres por su bien. Dictadores implacables, o amables reyezuelso cortamanos....digamos que somos ligeramente parciales.


----------



## chemarin (24 Abr 2022)

¿Alguien sabe si a @MiguelLacano le han hackeado la cuenta? Su derrotismo y repetición de mensajes me hacen pensar eso, o quizás se ha hecho ya muy mayor. Bueno al ignore hasta dentro de algún tiempo, a ver si se le pasa.


----------



## chemarin (24 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> No quieras para los demás lo que quieres para ti
> 
> . "No tendremos sus bases a la vuelta de la esquina": Australia advierte que la presencia militar de China en las Islas Salomón será una "línea roja"



Curioso como los anglos ven claro eso pero no ven claro lo de Rusia con Ucrania. La hipocresía llevada a la burla.


----------



## alfonbass (24 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Pues no. En rusia tiene oposición, incluso oposición que piede otro sistema economico. Los tangan en las eleccioes, y naturalmente en los medios los machacan, pero eso lo hacen en occidente el 100% de las veces.



Ay, de verdad, el partido comunista no es oposición, primero porque está de acuerdo en todo lo que hace Putin (o en su mayoría), ergo, no es oposición..no se le puede definir como tal

Los tangan en las elecciones pero un partido liberal ni siquiera se puede presentar....


----------



## chemarin (24 Abr 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> De verdad crees que Macron toma alguna decisión?
> Yo tengo mis serias dudas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1036124



Haces bien en tenerlas, Macron es el títere de los Rothschild.


----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)

Reunión informativa de Pascua por Arestovich. Lo principal:

▪La situación militar en Ucrania no ha cambiado. El enemigo sufre por el fracaso.
▪El enemigo está tratando de concentrar esfuerzos en dirección a Gulyaipole.
▪La tasa de avance de la Federación Rusa ha disminuido significativamente.
▪Situación difícil en Mariupol. A pesar de las declaraciones del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, el enemigo está concentrando fuerzas terrestres para capturar Azovstal.
▪Estamos hablando de negociaciones justo en los muros de Azovstal para un alto el fuego inmediato y la liberación de todas las personas y militares que se encuentran en una situación muy crítica.
▪Una agrupación de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania ha destruido 17 objetivos aéreos en las últimas 24 horas.
▪En las últimas 24 horas, se han rechazado 12 ataques de invasores rusos.

“Ahora cada ucraniano siente lo que es ir al Calvario todos los días. Recordamos a los que ya han bajado al Calvario o están en este camino en este momento. Siempre los recordaremos”, dijo el asesor del jefe de la Oficina Presidencial.

TPYXA⚡Ucrania |


----------



## golden graham (24 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Jajaja pero de donde sacan a esa puta escoria


----------



## delhierro (24 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ay, de verdad, el partido comunista no es oposición, primero porque está de acuerdo en todo lo que hace Putin (o en su mayoría), ergo, no es oposición..no se le puede definir como tal
> 
> Los tangan en las elecciones pero un partido liberal ni siquiera se puede presentar....



No sabes ni lo que dices. Claro que hay partidos liberales, si la mitad de los exministros rusos lo son o eran. Lo que ocurre es que les paso con a naranjito aquí se los comio Rusia Unida, salia más por la TV.

Los comunistas estan en contra muchas cosas, fundamentales allí. Solo que son muy patrioticos, ahora han empezado lass hostias y por lo tanto Putin es el presidente de TODOS los rusos. Eso si le han pedido cambios y profundos.

Rusia Unida es como el pp aquí. A ver si te piensas que son el PCUS. Lo que ocurre es que es un pp que quiere qeu su pais se respete, y eso los anglos lo llevan fatal.


----------



## alfonbass (24 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Y tu a los de la izquierda vasca, en los dos lados les acusan de lo mismo.
> 
> En todos los paises hay rayas que te hacen ilegan de forma inmediata, si apoyas o simpatizas con gente armada, si apoyas a potencias extranjeras, o si simplemente llamas a revueltas violentas.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que lo que aquí es apologia de la violencia, en otros sitios son gestos heroicos, terroristas islamicos o si nos interesa guerreros de la libertad que tapan a las mujeres por su bien. Dictadores implacables, o amables reyezuelso cortamanos....digamos que somos ligeramente parciales.



Habla por ti, yo lo que no quiero es que venga nadie, NADIE a decirme como tengo que vivir mi vida y a qué estado le debo algo...
No entiendo la obsesión que tienen algunos con salir de una dictadura para apoyar otra, quizá más impacable y que piensa aún menos en las libertades de las personas, no lo comprendo....no entiendo tal lavado de coco...


----------



## pepetemete (24 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Haces bien en tenerlas, Macron es el títere de los Rothschild.



Había una pizca de ironía y retórica en mi frase.
Es más que evidente que Macrón es efebo style como Sánchez y el gilipollas de Canadá , son líderes simbólicos elegidos para llevar a cabo la agenda de sus amos.

Lo de las elecciones es solo para que los borregos crean que han decidido algo.

Todavía no he analizado el por qué necesitan engañar a la gente en vez de ir de cara e implantar directamente sus doctrinas.

Realmente tiene miedo de la reacción de la masa borreguil o simplemente les va el teatrillo?

La reacción de la masa la tiene controlada de todos modos... hoy en día con internet es mucho más sencillo.


----------



## chemarin (24 Abr 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Había una pizca de ironía y retórica en mi frase.
> Es más que evidente que Macrón es efebo style como Sánchez y el gilipollas de Canadá , son líderes simbólicos elegidos para llevar a cabo la agenda de sus amos.
> 
> Lo de las elecciones es solo para que los borregos crean que han decidido algo.
> ...



Es una buena cuestión, ¿por qué las élites se escudan en tantas mentiras cuando saben positivamente que la mayoría de la gente tragaría con cualquier cosa tras repetirlo 100 veces en los telediarios? Fascinante cuestión, yo me inclino por la tesis de que les divierte burlarse de la gente, especialmente de quienes nos damos cuenta, deben de pensar, "sí, os dais cuenta pero nos hacen caso a nosotros, no a vosotros".


----------



## delhierro (24 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Habla por ti, yo lo que no quiero es que venga nadie, NADIE a decirme como tengo que vivir mi vida y a qué estado le debo algo...
> No entiendo la obsesión que tienen algunos con salir de una dictadura para apoyar otra, quizá más impacable y que piensa aún menos en las libertades de las personas, no lo comprendo....no entiendo tal lavado de coco...



Son matematicas amigo. El tio solo hubiera seguido siendo pasto de los leopardos, la tribu nos saco del fango, del ultimo estrato de la cadena alimentaria. Y la tribu que nos lo ha dado todo , tiene claro alguna penitencia. Cuando se agranda hay que organizarla. La libertad individual en lo economico simplemente no existe, no es que a mi me haya comido nadie el coco, es que lo utilizo.

Puesto que la tribu ( estado, koljos, polis me da igual ) es la base de la especie, si me molesto en intentar que su dirección reparta los recursos generados por sus miembros lo mejor posible. Ojo que a veces parte de sus miembros no se merecen el esfuerzo, y en una tribu grande sea cual sea la dirección si no eres tonto sueles vivir bien. Si naces en la tribu del garrote más largo es aun más facil.


----------



## dabuti (24 Abr 2022)

PIB pero cápita 2019.

UKR es la 122, la MÁS POBRE DE EUROPA.

No sabía que fuera esa mierda. Eso sí, los oligarcas ucros son güenos.


----------



## mazuste (24 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Van sobrados, ya ni se cortan. Se han dado cuenta que la opinión pública occidental es lanar, muy muy lanar…



Pero eso mismo les han generado otro grave problema, Han atontado tanto a sus poblaciones, 
anulando deliberadamente su capacidad de atención y de pensamiento, que la rabia, ira y odio
de dichas gentes contra Rusia ya no pueden sostenerse sin provocaciones mediáticas constantes
y cada vez más cutres y extrañas.


----------



## llabiegu (24 Abr 2022)

los extranjeros suelen votar a Le Pen.
Aquí los ecuatorianos y musulmanes de Ceuta y Melilla votan VOX
Fundamentalmente por egoismo propio, no quieren que vengan emigrantes a quitarles su puesto de trabajo haciendo lo que ellos mismos hicieron en su dia con los españoles. 
Es una realidad, trabajo entre ellos.


----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)

*El primer ministro de Ucrania asegura que Rusia busca el genocidio de ucranianos.*
Rusia está más interesada en *"el genocidio de los ucranianos"* y en generar "una crisis migratoria en Europa" que en llevar a cabo negociaciones de paz para poner fin a la invasión, subrayó este domingo el primer ministro ucraniano, Denis Shmyhal.

Así lo señaló en una entrevista en la cadena estadounidense CBS al comentar la visita la próxima semana Moscú y Kiev del secretario general de Naciones Unidas, Antonio Guterres.

"Creo que la Federación Rusa y el presidente Vladímir Putin no están interesados en esta negociación, están interesados en otras cosas", afirmó. Entre ellas, destacó que Moscú busca "el genocidio de los ucranianos, la creación de una crisis migratoria en Europa y el mundo, y la creación de una crisis energética y alimentaria", informa Efe.


----------



## Julc (24 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> No llevan Ninel 3% de recuento y mirad los titulares
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1036334



Como si dicen que ha ganado con el 130% de los votos escrutados.
No se movería ni una mosca.


----------



## pepetemete (24 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Es una buena cuestión, ¿por qué las élites se escudan en tantas mentiras cuando saben positivamente que la mayoría de la gente tragaría con cualquier cosa tras repetirlo 100 veces en los telediarios? Fascinante cuestión, yo me inclino por la tesis de que les divierte burlarse de la gente, especialmente de quienes nos damos cuenta, deben de pensar, "sí, os dais cuenta pero nos hacen caso a nosotros, no a vosotros".



No lo sé... y muchas veces he pensado que en el fondo lo hacen "por el bien" de la humanidad, pero claro, los sacrificios son necesarios, y esos sacrificios no los sufren ellos, al contrario, ellos los generan... desprecian a los borregos pero al mismo tiempo creen en ese papel de DIOS todopoderoso , y necesitan a esos borregos... en fin.


----------



## llabiegu (24 Abr 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *"O" significa "Valiente": la agrupación rusa con un signo táctico "O" sale de las sombras *
> 
> 
> Pronto, los países occidentales que se oponen a la operación especial militar rusa en Ucrania en particular, y contra Rusia en general, tendrán que introducir otra prohibición. A las letras latinas Z y V, se agrega otra letra, una letra latina también utilizada por las tropas rusas en Ucrania, a saber, O.
> ...



joder el que tenga un coche antiguo con la matricula de Oviedo - O - se lo va a comer con patatas


----------



## frangelico (24 Abr 2022)

El "Truman" lleva ya semanas costeando por el Adriático, primero ha estado pegado a las islas dálmatas y ahora frente a Trieste. Es el punto más cercano a Ucrania sin entrar en el Mar Negro, pero a la Ucrania occidental más bien, para despachar aviones sobre el oriente ucraniano debería situarse en el mar de Màrmara pero no lo hace (quizá Grecia o Turquía no quieren operaciones en sus aguas?). El "Kearsarge" sigue en Tromsø, que es el puerto más cercano a Rusia en el que cabe (y está a una distancia no muy grande de Murmansk, la gran base rusa del Norte). Una cosa curiosa que viene pasando desde hace tiempo, también cuando despliegan en el Golfo, es que los americanos mandan sus portaviones medio viejos o muy viejos, rara vez los más nuevos .


----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)

Desgraciadamente al genocida hijoPutin le da igual, le da igual asesinar ucranianos, chechenos, georgianos, kazajos, sirios, .... y le da igual que muera su propio pueblo.


----------



## JoséBatallas (24 Abr 2022)

Un día normal en Burbuja.info


----------



## frangelico (24 Abr 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> joder el que tenga un coche antiguo con la matricula de Oviedo - O - se lo va a comer con patatas



imagínate al titular de esta, que creo que sigue de alta por lo curiosa que es.


----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)

Es evidente que Rusia quiere apoderarse de todo el este y el sur de Ucrania. Y es igual de evidente que occidente debería ayudar a Ucrania a expulsar a Rusia de territorio ucraniano y a conquistar una franja del oeste de Rusia, para que el campo de batalla no sea territorio ucraniano.


----------



## Impresionante (24 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Un día normal en Burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Abr 2022)

*AYER EN LA PAGINA 17*




__





Operacion Militar Especial Z : enfoque alternativo


lo mismo en la tele americana NBC news Mas valorados; Russia has declared humanitarian corridors several times, but Azov has not released civilians, as it is not profitable for them, shame on them Rusia ha declarado corredores humanitarios varias veces, pero Azov no ha liberado a los...




www.burbuja.info








No al NOM dijo:


> Estoy seguro que no es Azovstal, las catacumbas de Azovstal son penosas y oscuras, sin una gota de pintura. Además, en una acería hay mucho hollín desde el suelo a las paredes, esas paredes están nuevas y blancas de pintura.




O AL REVES

Y PUDIERE SER DE ESAS ECHANS CON TUNELADORAS NUCLEARES
COMO LAS EVERGREEN
QUE IGUAL TIENE 2 KMS DE PROFUNDIDAD Y GALERIAS DE COJONES CON SUPERLABS

MILES Y MILES DE PERSONAS

SISTEMAS PROPIOS DE ENERGIA

Y LA DE DIOS






VEREMOS PARA DONDE EVOLUCIONA LA COSA  



​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Abr 2022)

HOY : ELON MUSK  | TUNELES 

QUIZAS VARIOS NIVELES DE INTERPRETACION | 2 O 3 QUIZAS
#teamanons_*™️*_~Z~




Forwarded from QSR decodes










Anns, LINK AQUI 20:13






ELON_*‍*_
APRIL SHOWERS

@QSRDECODES
@QWO17

EN TEORIA DEBE SER EL TIMESTAMP DEL TUIT LO QUE DEBE COINCIDIR CON EL QPOST
pero cometnan que MUSK no arriesga por que esta logicamente fichadisimo
y que los hace asi de ambiguos ( o quien opere la cuenta )





Drop Search Results: #1070







qalerts.app


----------



## ATDTn (24 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Curioso como los anglos ven claro eso pero no ven claro lo de Rusia con Ucrania. La hipocresía llevada a la burla.



Sí
Hipocresía
La lógica es clara.
To pa'mí.

Lloriquear cuando me quitan. Robar siempre.
Lo hacen ellos bueno y necesario y justificado, lo hace Rusia es genocidio


----------



## kelden (24 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pregunta a Navalny...



Navalny es un delincuente como esos los de las mascarillas de Madrid. Todo lo demás que le cuelga a ese, propaganda occidental. Imagina que al Medina ese ahora le sacan en la prensa rusa como una víctima de la persecución política del régimen español. Pues lo mismo.


----------



## Malevich (24 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Evidentemente, a nadie le cuadra que el Moskwa, que era un buque obsoleto al que salía más caro remodelar y actualizar que desguazarlo, estuviera completamente desprotegido frente a la costa. Es que era de cajón que si la OTAN no lo torpedeaba, los rusos iban a hundirlo, como creo que ha pasado.
> 
> Esto va a ser una guerra larga una vez que finalice la operación militar especial en Ucrania. Poco a poco, a lo largo de los próximos meses, Rusia va a conectar Rostov con Palanca, y la nueva frontera de Rusia con Rumanía va a ser la desembocadura del Dniester, donde se va a colocar un sistema de misiles parecido al de Kaliningrado apuntando a Constanza. A Moldavia se le va a permitir la asimilación del territorio que le falta para tener salida al mar (de la desembocadura del Dniester a la del Danubio), que es la ¨linea Maginot¨ de la OTAN.
> 
> ...



¿Le permitirán a Moldavia pactar con Rusia, aunque fuera en su beneficio? 
Palanca es históricamente Besarabia y "Gran Rumanía" pero los hablantes de rumano son una minoría entre varias.


----------



## Red Star (24 Abr 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Por eso sólo caben dos posibilidades. Inutilidad del ejército ruso para cortar esas líneas logísticas o una forma deliberada de que continúe el suministro para una vez dentro de la frontera de Ucrania sea vaporizado. De esa forma la OTAN se ve obligada a continuar con el suministro.
> Pero bueno. No creo que nadie en este foro tenga una respuesta. Todo serán suposiciones. Cosas de esta guerra tan rara.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Creo que tienes razón, es lo segundo. Fíjate que EEUU ha gastado ya una tercera parte de su suministro de armas antitanque modernas, armando a Ucrania. Creo que los rusos están haciendo que los occidentales vaciemos las existencias de nuestros arsenales, porque para ellos es más fácil eliminarlo en un terreno cercano y fácil de controlar, como Ucrania, que es una puta pradera plana sin lugares para esconderte, que dentro de nuestras propias fronteras. De esa forma, una vez estemos desarmados, estaremos menos propensos a amenazarlos, dado que seremos más vulnerables.

Muchas de esas armas que estamos mandando no se reponen en unas semanas o meses, sino en años.

Los rusos están metiendo a la OTAN en una trampa. Con esta guerra de baja intensidad, haciéndose los débiles, reservando todo lo gordo dentro de sus fronteras, están envalentonando a la OTAN. Seguramente esperarán que cometa un gran error que la debilite. Los rusos tienen mucho más poder de fuego y de fuerzas terrestres, su contención es un cebo para que la OTAN pique.


----------



## amcxxl (24 Abr 2022)

JOJOJO

al 16% de escrutinio Le Pen va por delante



https://resultats-elections.lavoixdunord.fr/presidentielle/2022/


----------



## capitán almeida (24 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Es evidente que Rusia quiere apoderarse de todo el este y el sur de Ucrania. Y es igual de evidente que occidente debería ayudar a Ucrania a expulsar a Rusia de territorio ucraniano y a conquistar una franja del oeste de Rusia, para que el campo de batalla no sea territorio ucraniano.


----------



## NPI (24 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> ¿es necesario que utilices las mayúsculas?
> 
> Aquí todas las informaciones y opiniones son bienvenidas, aunque puedan no compartirse. A mi personalmente no me molesta que los otano-sionistas cuelguen aquí sus cosas. Lo que me llama la atención es que cuesta encontrar gente medianamente cuerda y respetuosa entre ellos. Lo común son comentarios con exabruptos y amenazas varias, insultos y más insultos, y en cuanto a contenido multimedia se suelen centrar en fotografías macabras de cadáveres de soldados rusos destrozados para mofarse, subiéndolas sin ni siquiera avisar del contenido explícito. Y ahora tu con más comentarios infantiloides, buscando la mera provocación y encima aumentando el tamaño del texto para que se vea bien.
> 
> ¿no sabéis comportaros como personas adultas?



Los de ForoCoches siempre utilizan las mayúsculas.


----------



## kelden (24 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ay, de verdad, el partido comunista no es oposición, primero porque está de acuerdo en todo lo que hace Putin (o en su mayoría), ergo, no es oposición..no se le puede definir como tal
> 
> *Los tangan en las elecciones pero un partido liberal ni siquiera se puede presentar....*



Que el de Navalny no es un partido liberal. Navalny es un estafador como Medina al que occidente le ha financiado un chiringuito para que revuelva.


----------



## JoséBatallas (24 Abr 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *"O" significa "Valiente": la agrupación rusa con un signo táctico "O" sale de las sombras *
> 
> 
> Pronto, los países occidentales que se oponen a la operación especial militar rusa en Ucrania en particular, y contra Rusia en general, tendrán que introducir otra prohibición. A las letras latinas Z y V, se agrega otra letra, una letra latina también utilizada por las tropas rusas en Ucrania, a saber, O.
> ...


----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)

Estas cosas le ocurren a Ucrania por haberle entregado a Rusia las bombas atómicas de la Unión Soviética estacionadas en Ucrania, confiando en "la palabra" de Rusia de no agresión. En el caso puramente hipotético de que los ucranianos no las hubieran entregado, es decir, que los ucranianos se hubieran guardado aquellas bombas atómicas, con seguridad que no habría habido agresión de Rusia. 

Así de "valientes" son los matones.


----------



## ATDTn (24 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> PIB pero cápita 2019.
> 
> UKR es la 122, la MÁS POBRE DE EUROPA.
> 
> ...



Los países que le acompañan, ya nadie duda


y encima en guerra
Van pa'bajo

Qué desastre


----------



## pepinox (24 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> dedicado al palanganato



Alah Ahkbar!!!

Grandes los chechenos. Comparado con la degeneración sodomita occidental, el Islam es salud.


----------



## manodura79 (24 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> JOJOJO
> 
> al 16% de escrutinio Le Pen va por delante
> 
> ...



Falta muchísimo.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kelden (24 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Habla por ti, yo lo que no quiero es que venga nadie, NADIE a decirme como tengo que vivir mi vida y a qué estado le debo algo...
> No entiendo la obsesión que tienen algunos con salir de una dictadura para apoyar otra, quizá más impacable y que piensa aún menos en las libertades de las personas, no lo comprendo....no entiendo tal lavado de coco...



Coño ... pues vive solo en el islote del perejil.


----------



## Eslacaña (24 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Como se raje uno, sobre todo de los grandes, van todos detrás. Me cuesta creer que en las cancillerías europeas no se hayan dado cuenta, mejor dicho, que no sepan desde el principio que están pagando los platos rotos del tema de Ucrania cuando pudieron resolverlo de forma fácil: Ucrania una especie de Suiza del este, autonomía plena del Donbass y resignarse con Crimea. Ahora están peor que antes.
Pero hay un país que no le interesa que Europa sea fuerte, y Rusia menos y es el que está metiendo cizaña.


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> JOJOJO
> 
> al 16% de escrutinio Le Pen va por delante
> 
> ...


----------



## JAGGER (24 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> _Putin INVADIÓ MILITARMENTE a Ucrania con un OBJETIVO explícito y comunicado:
> terminar con el USO de Ucrania como plataforma territorial de la estrategia y los planes de EXPANSIÓN IMPERIAL de EEUU con la OTAN orientados al AISLAMIENTO y la DESTRUCCIÓN de Rusia y de su POBLACIÓN.
> Y los ROLES estaban claros:
> EEUU y la OTAN eran (en la realidad objetiva y estadística) INVASORES IMPERIALISTAS, y Rusia era la VÍCTIMA de la invasión imperialista que reaccionaba militarmente en DEFENSA PROPIA. _



Jajajaja, qué hijos de puta esquizoides.


----------



## ourensanoparavercing (24 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1036392



Pero si dicen en la tele que Macron ha ganado. Que es esto?


----------



## JoséBatallas (24 Abr 2022)

Reportedly Russian special forces and Wagner operators in Kharkiv area. Wagner logo on one of the doors.


----------



## arriqui (24 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> indefensos ante Rusia, su defensa depende totalmente de EEUU



Pura mafia: extorsión y chantaje.


----------



## Men-Drug oh! (24 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Es evidente que Rusia quiere apoderarse de todo el este y el sur de Ucrania. Y es igual de evidente que occidente debería ayudar a Ucrania a expulsar a Rusia de territorio ucraniano y a conquistar una franja del oeste de Rusia, para que el campo de batalla no sea territorio ucraniano.




Que te calles ya paralítico que el Biden es tu pastor y nada te falta, pero te faltará y no mezcles las pastillas con el calimocho.


----------



## llabiegu (24 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



van por "O"dessa???


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## kelden (24 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1036392




  Tenía que ganar cualquiera de los dos por 100 votos. Lo que montó Trump iba a ser una cena familiar agradable en comparación con la que iban a liar estos dos ...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Abr 2022)

HOY : ELON MUSK  | TUNELES | REDUX VERION 








*TALKING TO YOU ANON *










#teamanons_*™️*_~Z~




Forwarded from QSR decodes @QWO17

AnOns, LINK AQUI 20:13
ELON_*‍*_
APRIL SHOWERS WAR | BUNKER










__





Drop Search Results: #1070







qalerts.app




​


----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)

Men-Drug oh! dijo:


> Que te calles ya paralítico que el Biden es tu pastor y nada te falta, pero te faltará y no mezcles las pastillas con el calimocho.



Mi pastor es tu puta madre que no veas como pastorea......rata de cloaca........


----------



## Abstenuto (24 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Es evidente que Rusia quiere apoderarse de todo el este y el sur de Ucrania. Y es igual de evidente que occidente debería ayudar a Ucrania a expulsar a Rusia de territorio ucraniano y a conquistar una franja del oeste de Rusia, para que el campo de batalla no sea territorio ucraniano.







*



*


----------



## frangelico (24 Abr 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Como se raje uno, sobre todo de los grandes, van todos detrás. Me cuesta creer que en las cancillerías europeas no se hayan dado cuenta, mejor dicho, que no sepan desde el principio que están pagando los platos rotos del tema de Ucrania cuando pudieron resolverlo de forma fácil: Ucrania una especie de Suiza del este, autonomía plena del Donbass y resignarse con Crimea. Ahora están peor que antes.
> Pero hay un país que no le interesa que Europa sea fuerte, y Rusia menos y es el que está metiendo cizaña.



Es que no es tan automático reemplazar los inventarios , que tampoco son altos en Europa. Y hay casos en los que la fabricación lleva años interrumpida o quedaba una línea mínima . Parece que la situación más extrema es con los Javelin, cuya línea de producción ya está cerrada

Los suizos no son tontos, saben que una guerra llega cuando menos lo esperas y no entra en sus cálculos pasar años con inventario reducido o nulo, es una temeridad; de hecho ellos son casi paranoicos, cuando compraron el Mirage III o el F-18, adquirieron repuestos para 30 años y lo mismo con el F-35 que acaban de pedir. Países en primera línea de potencial guerra como España o Grecia, o con potencial guerra civil en el horizonte, como Francia, deberían andar con cuidado.

Así compran material los suizos









Switzerland releases details of F-35 and Patriot missile deal


The Swiss Federal Armament Office made public a lot of information on the contracts signed with the US for the acquisition of 36 F-35 fighter jets and 5 Patriot




www.aviacionline.com


----------



## JAGGER (24 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si a @MiguelLacano le han hackeado la cuenta? Su derrotismo y repetición de mensajes me hacen pensar eso, o quizás se ha hecho ya muy mayor. Bueno al ignore hasta dentro de algún tiempo, a ver si se le pasa.



Yo no encuentro diferencia entre el nivel de atraso mental de @MiguelLavabo y el suyo.
Los típicos tontos y malos de siempre.


----------



## S. Moguilevich (24 Abr 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Alah Ahkbar!!!
> 
> Grandes los chechenos. Comparado con la degeneración sodomita occidental, el Islam es salud.



Chortinas chechenas MANDAN


----------



## kelden (24 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Mi pastor es tu puta madre que no veas como pastorea......rata de cloaca........



Hay que ver que palabrotas te enseña Teo .... Mira lo que hacen las malas companias ...


----------



## amcxxl (24 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1036392



JOJOJO

al 40% ventaja minima 50.9% a 49,1%


----------



## pepinox (24 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Reportedly Russian special forces and Wagner operators in Kharkiv area. Wagner logo on one of the doors.



Rusia empieza a desplegar al Grupo Wagner. Mercenarios de los duros. Como éstos hablan en Nazi, igual convencen a las ucro-nazis que se piren a tomar por culo.


----------



## JoséBatallas (24 Abr 2022)

Para los nuevos: Ignoren a rejon y dejen de citarlo por favor. El 95% del foro lo tiene en ignorados. El pobre cobra una paguita por subnormal de por vida.


----------



## mazuste (24 Abr 2022)

RUSIA SIGUE AVANZANDO HACIA EL OESTE Y OCCIDENTE PARPADEA AL SANCIONAR EL PETRÓLEO RUSO

_*"Las cartas siguen cayendo a favor de Rusia mientras se mueve hacia el oeste
para consolidar el territorio y los Estados Unidos y algunos miembros clave*_
* de la Unión Europea se abstienen de sancionar las ventas de petróleo de Rusia...*


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (24 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No sabes ni lo que dices. Claro que hay partidos liberales, si la mitad de los exministros rusos lo son o eran. Lo que ocurre es que les paso con a naranjito aquí se los comio Rusia Unida, salia más por la TV.
> 
> Los comunistas estan en contra muchas cosas, fundamentales allí. Solo que son muy patrioticos, ahora han empezado lass hostias y por lo tanto Putin es el presidente de TODOS los rusos. Eso si le han pedido cambios y profundos.
> 
> Rusia Unida es como el pp aquí. A ver si te piensas que son el PCUS. Lo que ocurre es que es un pp que quiere qeu su pais se respete, y eso los anglos lo llevan fatal.



No hay partidos liberales en España y los va a haber en Rusia....


----------



## Simo Hayha (24 Abr 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Alah Ahkbar!!!
> 
> Grandes los chechenos. Comparado con la degeneración sodomita occidental, el Islam es salud.



Parásito holgazán que no ha dado un palo al agua en su desastrosa vida hablando de la degeneración de hoccidente, en fin...


----------



## alfonbass (24 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Que el de Navalny no es un partido liberal. Navalny es un estafador como Medina al que occidente le ha financiado un chiringuito para que revuelva.



Da igual lo que sea, el hecho es que es oposición...joder, es que una sociedad no puede estar de acuerdo en todo, y menos una de 150 millones de personas


----------



## pepinox (24 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Parásito holgazán que no ha dado un palo al agua en su desastrosa vida hablando de la degeneración de hoccidente, en fin...



Tus lágrimas, mi néctar.

¡Putin machácalos!


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Abr 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Dominion e Indra, con domicilio en la Barcelona progre NWO, es del papá de este gusano asqueroso de la foto.


----------



## alfonbass (24 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Coño ... pues vive solo en el islote del perejil.



No, vivo donde me sale de los cojones, gracias por el interés...te jode? no es mi problema, va siendo hora de ser mayorcito


----------



## ussser (24 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Los medios canadienses informan que el "ex" comandante del ejército, el teniente general Trevor Cadier, se encuentra en Ucrania y ha estado ausente desde febrero.
> Se especula que puede estar rodeado de #Azovstal
> 
> Ex diputado de Verkhovna Rada, Ilya Kiva, citando sus fuentes, informa que como resultado de un ataque con misiles en una instalación en #Lvov, esta mañana se destruyó todo un arsenal de armas y municiones extranjeras.
> ...



Lo del rito de iniciación grabado ya suena familiar a más de uno.

Pactos de silencio?


----------



## Bulldozerbass (24 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> ¿Le permitirán a Moldavia pactar con Rusia, aunque fuera en su beneficio?
> Palanca es históricamente Besarabia y "Gran Rumanía" pero los hablantes de rumano son una minoría entre varias.



Pues mira, no tengo ni idea. Lo que sí tengo claro es que Putin ha explicado que el objetivo de esta operación es descomunistizar Ucrania y que la OTAN se ajuste a las fronteras de 1997. Esto significa un alínea clara desde Kaliningrado a Constanza. Cómo lo vaya a conseguir y cuándo no tengo ni idea, pero lo que sí sé es que cuando ese hombre y ese país se proponen algo, hay que tomárselo en serio.

Estimo que el nuevo telón de acero o separación OTAN-Rusia quedaría más o menos así. Más o menos.
En morado objetivos del Kremlin campaña 2022-23
En amarillo una zona desmilitarizada de exclusión aérea para 2023-2024.
En azul retirada de la OTAN tras la gradual vuelta de UA a Rusia.


----------



## kelden (24 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No, vivo donde me sale de los cojones, gracias por el interés...te jode? no es mi problema, va siendo hora de ser mayorcito



Lo que te quiero decir es que si pretendes que ni el gobierno ni la sociedad pongan límites a tu libertad, tendrás que vivir solo en una cueva. Es la única manera. O en una mansión de la hostia en una isla paradisíaca. En lo que puedas pagarte. 

Vivir en manada conlleva unos beneficios pero hay un precio que pagar. Es lo que hay.


----------



## mazuste (24 Abr 2022)

Gasofa que pasa por Moldavia. Veremos cuanto dura cuando entre.


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## kelden (24 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Da igual lo que sea, el hecho es que es oposición...joder, es que una sociedad no puede estar de acuerdo en todo, y menos una de 150 millones de personas



El ruso es como cualquier régimen. Los partidos que se apartan de un consenso general sobre lo que debe ser el regimen y el pais son, de una forma u otra, destruidos.


----------



## golden graham (24 Abr 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Buena orgia luego con chaperos marroquis muy jovencitos


----------



## Honkler (24 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> JOJOJO
> 
> al 16% de escrutinio Le Pen va por delante
> 
> ...



Naaaaada, le harán un Trump y que siga el circo


----------



## frangelico (24 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Naaaaada, le harán un Trump y que siga el circo



No se puede.en Francia no hay voto postal desde 1975. Es una cosa curiosa y se debe parece a que en 1974 se hicieron trampas para que Giscard derrotase por poco a Mitterrand. Así que si hay interventores de mesa como en España y saben sumar, en principio el fraude es imposible.


----------



## brunstark (24 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Naaaaada, le harán un Trump y que siga el circo



Están al 70% 53,6 Maricón 46,39 LePen


----------



## amcxxl (24 Abr 2022)

Según la información de la élite política local de Krivoy Rog, el ejército ruso se está reuniendo al sur de esta ciudad para capturarla. 


Ucrania perdió el control sobre el pueblo de Kurulka en el área de Izyum 
El camino clave a través del cual se transportan municiones, combustible, alimentos y reservas. 
Parece que Ucrania y los nacionalistas que se han atrincherado en Slavyansk-Kramatorsk están teniendo más problemas con la logística y reponen pérdidas


Wikipedia actualizó su mapa en vivo:


----------



## arriondas (24 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Gasofa que pasa por Moldavia. Veremos cuanto dura cuando entre.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1036419



¿Cuánto le está costando la bromita a la UE? Es decir, a los remeros. Están vaciando sus depósitos de armas y municiones, y ahora también suministran combustible a los ucros. Alucinante...


----------



## mazuste (24 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Los medios canadienses informan que el "ex" comandante del ejército, el teniente general Trevor Cadier, se encuentra en Ucrania y ha estado ausente desde febrero.
> Se especula que puede estar rodeado de #Azovstal



Pues ya parece que ya están aplicando paños para reducir el impacto:
Si te he visto no me acuerdo...

Oficial militar canadiense se retira y viaja a Ucrania en medio de investigación por acoso sexual


----------



## Honkler (24 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> No se puede.en Francia no hay voto postal desde 1975. Es una cosa curiosa y se debe parece a que en 1974 se hicieron trampas para que Giscard derrotase por poco a Mitterrand. Así que si hay interventores de mesa como en España y saben sumar, en principio el fraude es imposible.



Nada es imposible en esta sociedad nazi que nos toca vivir


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Abr 2022)

Parece que intentan salir de Azovstal en pequeños grupos.


----------



## manodura79 (24 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> JOJOJO
> 
> al 40% ventaja minima 50.9% a 49,1%
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1036404



Pues ojo. Ya no falta tanto. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Impresionante (24 Abr 2022)

. El Ministerio de Exteriores de Austria se manifiesta en contra de la membresía plena de Ucrania en la UE y propone alternativas "hechas a la medida"

"Un Estado como Ucrania no necesariamente tiene que estar conectado a través de una membresía plena", dijo Schallenberg, abogando por la creación de "ofertas hechas a la medida para la conexión más cercana posible" al bloque europeo para países como Moldavia y Georgia.


----------



## clapham5 (24 Abr 2022)

El clapham sospecha que en El Kremlin estaran descorchando Champagne del bueno para celebrar la victoria pirrica de Macron que convierte oficialmente a Francia en un pais ingobernable . 
Con el apoyo del 51 % del 60 % de los ciudadanos con derecho a voto ...Macron lo tiene crudo , negro betun 
Y claro ...Le Pen con el 49 % + la crisis que se les viene encima c'est fini . Ahora Macron tiene que elegir bando , los anglos que le putearon con el AUKUS y el Brexit o La Russie .


----------



## ussser (24 Abr 2022)

Que clase de aquelarre es este?


----------



## Salamandra (24 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Pues ya parece que ya están aplicando paños para reducir el impacto:
> Si te he visto no me acuerdo...
> 
> Oficial militar canadiense se retira y viaja a Ucrania en medio de investigación por acoso sexual



Ya y el americano iba tras su hija que se la había robado la ex. cuando empiecen a aparecer aunos cuantos más, vivos o muertos con DNI, a ver que hacen para llevar al reemplazo. Van tener que hacer como los ukros.


----------



## Trajanillo (24 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1036400
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1036394
> 
> ...



No da para más!!


----------



## Guanotopía (24 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> No hay escapatoria para las ratas de Azovstal



No acabo de entender esa obsesión de los neonazis de llenarse eo cuerpo de tatuajes, ¿es algún tipo de fetiche homoerótico donde se pasean todo el día con el torso descubierto enseñándose unos a otros sus dibujitos?

Deberían haber aprendido algo de lo que sucedió cuando las ss intentaron escapar, pero pedir que conozcan la historia de aquellos que dicen admirar, es mucho pedir.


----------



## ussser (24 Abr 2022)

La madre que los parió.


----------



## NPI (24 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Con la insignificante diferencia de que Ucrania está a 0 kilómetros de Rusia.
> y las Salomon están ¿a cuantos miles de kilómetros?
> Ya se lo digo yo: a mas de 3000 Kms.
> hipocresías, las justas...



2000 kilómetros de distancia entre las islas Salomón de Australia.


----------



## JoséBatallas (24 Abr 2022)

@txispyonelife
·
8m

Nacionalistas destruidos . MTR K2 de Ucrania. Kiev ni siquiera quería llevarse sus cuerpos, aunque nos ofrecimos.













Ojo. Contenido muy explícito



Spoiler


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (24 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> No acabo de entender esa obsesión de los neonazis de llenarse eo cuerpo de tatuajes, ¿es algún tipo de fetiche homoerótico donde se pasean todo el día con el torso descubierto enseñándose unos a otros sus dibujitos?
> 
> Deberían haber aprendido algo de lo que sucedió cuando las ss intentaron escapar, pero pedir que conozcan la historia de aquellos que dicen admirar, es mucho pedir.



Es que creen que con los tatuajes dan mas miedo, son más fuertes y paran las balas.


----------



## Arraki (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## frangelico (24 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> 2000 kilómetros de distancia entre las islas Salomón de Australia.



Tendrán que acostumbrarse, USA tiene colonizada Okinawa, que está de China a la misma distancia que Barcelona de Madrid (y a solo 800Km de Shanghai) , y les molesta que china se salga del cerco del collar de perlas, qué delicaditos. Y lo que nos queda por ver si un día China le pide a Rusia la isla de Bering (o Diomedes Mayor), o monta una base naval en Orán, son cosas que pasan cuando las potencias ascienden.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (24 Abr 2022)

¿OTAN vs Rusia, tal y como propone el siguiente tuit?

```
https://twitter.com/coope125/status/1518295708440449024
```



Spoiler


----------



## JoséBatallas (24 Abr 2022)

Están bloqueando cuentas a cascoporro





Otras caídas que seguía:

@MapsUkraine
@DAVlD48
@IrinaMar10

Esta última muy buena


@IrinaMar10
ha sido suspendida. Quiero acceder a relatos alternativos. El oficial ya me lo sé: no dejo de ser bombardeado. En qué momento en nuestras avanzadas se ha prohibido la libertad de expresión? 71762 seguidores que se quedan sin una voz que apreciaban.


----------



## Arraki (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (24 Abr 2022)

Globalismo Dictatorial de mierda


----------



## zapatitos (24 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> En Guernica sólo había una de las más importantes fábricas de Armamento de España. que además se habia incrementado con la retirada de Eibar (donde había otra fabrica de Armas) Y no iba a haber un numero significativo de tropas republicanas allí.
> 
> Desde luego Guernica era mucho más objetivo militar que Cabra.




Para acabar con las fábricas de armamento se destruyó el 85% del casco urbano del Gernika. Eso lo evaluó el mismo organismo de la dictadura dedicado a evaluar daños durante la guerra (poco sospechoso por tanto de ser un organismo judeomasónico en contubernio con el terrorismo separatista y rojo) así que probablemente el daño sería incluso superior osease que no dejaron un ladrillo encima del otro.

También lanzaron montones de bombas explosivas antipersona en el casco urbano osease que iban adrede a hacer daño a la población civil, lo mismo que se fue adrede a joder a la población en las citada Dresden, Hiroshima, Nagasaki o en la ciudad de Sirte por el terrible pecado de ser la ciudad de nacimiento de Gadafi, por poner un ejemplo más.

Saludos.


----------



## frangelico (24 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Pues ya parece que ya están aplicando paños para reducir el impacto:
> Si te he visto no me acuerdo...
> 
> Oficial militar canadiense se retira y viaja a Ucrania en medio de investigación por acoso sexual



Em muy cerdo morirá rodeado de niñas secuestradas por sus amigos nazis en la acería.


----------



## Arraki (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Arraki (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (24 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Em muy cerdo morirá rodeado de niñas secuestradas por sus amigos nazis en la acería.



Pûede que sea un cerdo pero con las mentiras que nos vienen contando, quizás sólo sea el segundo que cae y no saben como justificarlo. En fin, saldrán, me temo, muchos más, a ver que nos van contando conforme los ruskis hagan su trabajo con las familias.

Porque del ejército no lo habían echado. Ahora en vez de medallas losmilicos se ganan airear trapos sucios cuando no pueden defenderse.

pero no me hagáis mucho caso, que tomo conspiranoit forte.


----------



## Hermericus (24 Abr 2022)

Ahora en la Sexta 2 horas de documental enseñandonos lo malo malisimo que es Putin.

Seguramente no sale cuando Putin pedia que Rusia se uniera a la OTAN y establecia economia capitalista.

USA le contestó que o vendia Rusia por cuatro perras o nada.

Asi nos va.


----------



## Arraki (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## faraico (24 Abr 2022)

Hay que descabezar Ucrania, y poner gobierno títere....

Si no, otan no va a dejar de pasar material. 

Calopez me cago en la puta con la publi que me salta..... Alguien sabe cómo quitarla?


----------



## JAGGER (24 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Globalismo Dictatorial de mierda
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1036465



Estas cosas no pasarían si los rojos fueran capaces de crear una puta red social. Pero ni eso.


----------



## Marco Porcio (24 Abr 2022)

Jajaja que risa los que creian que Francia iba a dejar de mamar rabo negro. Pobres ingenuos


----------



## piru (24 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Globalismo Dictatorial de mierda
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1036465




Hay un canal de Telegram con el nombre de Irina. No sé si será la misma:

t.me/IrinaMar1004_Z


----------



## Rain dog (24 Abr 2022)

Lo positivo del cierre de cuentas de twitter, canales de youtube... es que la realidad de la Dictadura global bajo la que vivimos va quedando cada día más expuesta para todo aquél que esté listo para ser despertado.

Cada vez somos más, y cada vez las mentiras quedan más al descubierto.


----------



## Tierra Azul (24 Abr 2022)

tiene narices que el puto hijo de soros se felicite mencionando a ucrania tambien, como se nota que tambien está detras de esta jodida guerra. Por cierto, los "disturbios" de esta noche en francia, ya lo avisó la embajada americana, los estan provocando los cachorros del maricron, los supuestos antifascistas (antifa)


----------



## Salamandra (24 Abr 2022)

Bueno, como ya han terminado las elecciones francesas, sin perder tiempo, embargo al petróleo ruso.


----------



## McRotor (24 Abr 2022)

Rain dog dijo:


> Lo positivo del cierre de cuentas de twitter, canales de youtube... es que la realidad de la Dictadura global bajo la que vivimos va quedando cada día más expuesta para todo aquél que esté listo para ser despertado.
> 
> Cada vez somos más, y cada vez las mentiras quedan más al descubierto.




El sorpaso de Telegram va ser brutal... 

FB por ejemplo ya esta muerto dudo dure 3 años más. 
Instagram en cuanto las chortis no tengan para viajar y trapos idem.
Youtube aguantara por su contenido de hace años.


----------



## Arraki (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (24 Abr 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Hay que descabezar Ucrania, y poner gobierno títere....
> 
> Si no, otan no va a dejar de pasar material.
> 
> Calopez me cago en la puta con la publi que me salta.....* Alguien sabe cómo quitarla*?



Puedes instalar en el navegador un bloqueador de anuncios. Ejemplo: si usas Chrome, *AdBlock*


----------



## computer_malfuction (24 Abr 2022)

Aparece en Ucrania un fusil de francotirador de las fuerzas especiales del Ejército del Aire


El arma entregada a Ucrania pertenece al Escuadrón de Zapadores Paracaidistas. Defensa adquirió un lote de este rifle estadounidense en 2018.




theobjective.com


----------



## Seronoser (24 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las formaciones del régimen de Kiev han comenzado a utilizar en combate los drones polacos de ataque y reconocimiento Warmate. La versión de ataque actúa como munición de bombardeo y está diseñada para atacar a personal y vehículos ligeramente blindados.
> 
> La producción de ensamblaje del UAV kamikaze está en marcha en la planta de fabricación de instrumentos de Chernihiv desde 2016. Se desconoce el estado actual de la producción.
> 
> ...



Este dron me recuerda al portugués...


----------



## Remequilox (24 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Cuánto le está costando la bromita a la UE? Es decir, a los remeros. Están vaciando sus depósitos de armas y municiones, y ahora también suministran combustible a los ucros. Alucinante...



Sí, al parecer la ruta seguida es:
"Alguien" (empresa UE discreta, por supuesto), le compra refinados (gasoil) a los rusos, y se embarca en el puerto de Novorosíisk.
El barco va al otro lado del Mar Negro, sube por el Danubio, bordeando toda la frontera ucrano-rumana, y llega a la ciudad y puerto fluvial de Giurgiulesti (Moldavia).
Se carga en trenes, y sale a continuación para Ucrania (que está justo al ladito).
Supongo que por el camino, una buena parte del combustible "se pierde" para otros usos (industriales, agrícolas,....) "comprado" (sobornado) algún que otro generalote ucraniano. El resto llega a los tanques y vehículos del ejército.

O sea, la UE paga.
Rusia cobra.
El proveedor ruso (oligarca, por definición), bajo mano, recibe un sobreprecio "por la discrección".
El naviero cobra.
Moldavia (el aduanero y "alguien" del gobierno), cobran algo bajo mano "por la discrección".
Ucrania NO PAGA.
Algún que otro alto mando militar ucraniano se forma un bonito plan de pensiones con parte de la carga despistada discretamente para usos económicos.
Buena parte del gasoil llega al frente, y el ejército ruso tiene que seguir destruyendo capacidad de combate ucraniana.
(Se entiende que el ejército ruso haya puesto sobre la mesa que uno de "sus" objetivos es un "amplio pasillo terrestre de Rostov del Don hasta Pridnestrovia", a ver su Putin y sus gestores civiles se dejan de circunloquios e indefiniciones)


----------



## piru (24 Abr 2022)

Pope ruso bendiciendo a los presentes por la pascua ortodoxa en el Donbass.
Con esa bendición no hace falta ducha.


t.me/c/1686911871/6814


----------



## Rain dog (24 Abr 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> El sorpaso de Telegram va ser brutal...
> 
> FB por ejemplo ya esta muerto dudo dure 3 años más.
> Instagram en cuanto las chortis no tengan para viajar y trapos idem.
> Youtube aguantara por su contenido de hace años.



Siento decir que soy pesimista al respecto. Unas redes sustituirán a otras, sin más.

La chavalería está con el cerebro completamente lavado. No hay nada que hacer con ellos. Quizá -en el mejor de los casos- despierten cuando el horroroso mundo que les están preparando se materialice completamente, pero no antes.

Yo, que voy hacia la quinta década, no importo para los amos. Estoy amortizado.

Ellos están trabajándose a niños, adolescentes y jóvenes. Y le aseguro: los tienen trabajadísimos a través de la escuela, y la "cultura" (Netflix, y lo de aquí).


----------



## Pepejosé (24 Abr 2022)

Pues parece ser que los neonazis de Ucrania no son los únicos que están recibiendo lo suyo, los de Francia con la Le Pen a la cabeza también han recibido hoy un buen correctivo.

Nah, solo venía a decir esto y me voy. 

Os leo.


----------



## Simo Hayha (24 Abr 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Hay que descabezar Ucrania, y poner gobierno títere....



Hay? por quien lo dices? por ti, por nosoros o por los rusos?


----------



## Hal8995 (24 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> A veces mueves un peón que no tendrá relevancia hasta al cabo de 10 o 20 movimientos, los maestros usan esa táctica pero a 30 o más movimientos, parece que pierdes el tiempo pero o será necesario o te dará ventaja.
> 
> Jugué con negras contra dos autodenominados segundas, yo estaba sirviendo copas en un pub de verano y mientras atendía me daba un paseo por el tablero a ver que habían jugado, me estaban derrotando, había perdido la dama y una torre, el fin era inminente, pero se olvidaron de abrir un peón que debieron haber movido jugadas atrás, mi única torre con toda la columna libre la baje cual artillería pesada acorralando el rey y dando jaque mate. Me pidieron rectificar el ultimo movimiento que habían hecho a lo que respondí; "ni en coña, 2 contra 1, encima segundas y yo sin ranking, pues va a ser que no". Bonito jaque mate



Soy jugador y profesor de ajedrez. Ni de coña ven 30 movimientos ...ni un GM...ni Carlsen.

De hecho a menudo reciben una jugada del contrario frunciendo el ceño xq en su análisis la consideraban muy inferior y por tanto mala...pero la habían infravalorado. Eso en partidas lentas. En rápidas y blitz es muy fácil dejarse combinaciones de perder pieza o mate en 4, 3 e incluso menos jugadas.

Si te permitieron dar mate, parece que el "del pasillo " en 8va fila, teniendo ellos dama y torre de más....es que no son nada. Ni un tercera pierde ante eso. Y si además ellos tenían mucho más tiempo y eran dos pues unos pringaos .

Perdón por el offtopic


----------



## Magick (24 Abr 2022)

Un gran grupo de soldados israelíes ha llegado a Ucrania y ahora está luchando contra el ejército ruso.


----------



## crocodile (24 Abr 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Ahora en la Sexta 2 horas de documental enseñandonos lo malo malisimo que es Putin.
> 
> Seguramente no sale cuando Putin pedia que Rusia se uniera a la OTAN y establecia economia capitalista.
> 
> ...



No se como teneis valor de ver esa cadena ultra radical y CRIMINAL.


----------



## faraico (24 Abr 2022)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> Puedes instalar en el navegador un bloqueador de anuncios. Ejemplo: si usas Chrome, *AdBlock*



Gracias... 

Para móvil Valdria?

Voy a investigar


----------



## Guanotopía (24 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Están bloqueando cuentas a cascoporro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El porqué está claro









Aviso a Europa


El 60% de los votos en primera vuelta son de rechazo a Bruselas, a la OTAN, a las imprecisas “élites” contra las que suelen agitar los extremistas, y con esa realidad deberá lidiar en los próximos cinco años Macron




www.eldiario.es







> *El 60% de los votos en primera vuelta son de rechazo a Bruselas, a la OTAN, a las imprecisas “élites” contra las que suelen agitar los extremistas, y con esa realidad deberá lidiar en los próximos cinco años Macron*



Ni con los medios comprados y su ejército de CM pueden mantener las mentiras indefinidamente.


----------



## Tierra Azul (24 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Un gran grupo de soldados israelíes ha llegado a Ucrania y ahora está luchando contra el ejército ruso.



Espero que los rusos los machaquen por las incursiones aereas acometidas en siria y por tirarles el avion militar con musicos militares rusos en siria tiempo atras. Putos terroristas, ya da igual si son nanzis o sionistas que tienen la misma ideologia, son escoria


----------



## dabuti (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (24 Abr 2022)

Soldados ucranianos presos siendo torturados por Putin











y ya vimos ahí atrás como los cirujanos de la muerte rusos experimentan con los ukras heridos al más puro estilo "Escuadrón 731" para finalmente fusilarlos, previa violación.











Portada del panfleto de El Mundo de hoy mismo...


----------



## Magick (24 Abr 2022)

Un miembro de Azov reza en el muro de lamentos isreal... haz que tenga sentido


----------



## crocodile (24 Abr 2022)

Jodete Putin. Jo jo jo .


----------



## npintos (24 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Un gran grupo de soldados israelíes ha llegado a Ucrania y ahora está luchando contra el ejército ruso.



¿Soldados israelíes o israelíes que van a combatir a Ucrania (mercenarios)?

Me dirán que todos los israelíes están vinculados al Tsahal y lo puedo compartir, pero diplomáticamente es muy grave que sean soldados oficiales de Israel; en ése caso, Vladimir Vladimirovich tiene cada vez menos chances de hacerse el distraído como con el Kursk y varias "cosillas" más.


----------



## Hal8995 (24 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> A Franco se le puede definir como comunista perfectamente, de hecho, hizo las mismas maldades, de hecho



La verdad es que no tienes ni puta idea.Respecto al trato a la iglesia , a los terratenientes, mujeres divorcio aborto.

Desde luego que pobreza intelectual alfombras.


----------



## amcxxl (24 Abr 2022)

"Estamos esperando que comiencen los ataques nazis en Europa occidental antes de que nos despertemosr". 
Thierry Meyssan

Asociación Estadounidense de Jóvenes de Ucrania en Nueva York, EE. UU.


----------



## Tierra Azul (24 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


>



me pregunto qué habran hecho con ella, no se sabe nada de ella. Lo habran matado que son capaces estos hijos de la gran puta


----------



## frangelico (24 Abr 2022)

npintos dijo:


> ¿Soldados israelíes o israelíes que van a combatir a Ucrania (mercenarios)?
> 
> Me dirán que todos los israelíes están vinculados al Tsahal y lo puedo compartir, pero diplomáticamente es muy grave que sean soldados oficiales de Israel; en ése caso, Vladimir Vladimirovich tiene cada vez menos chances de hacerse el distraído como con el Kursk y varias "cosillas" más.



No me imagino a Israel enviando a miembros de su propio ejército. Es complicado, hay 1M de judios rusos en Israel y está la cuestión iraní, si Rusia arma a Irán, adiós a la operación que esta planeando Israel hace años, réplica de la "Opera" de 1981. Y USA no sé si estará para una guerra en el Golfo que China no quiere.


----------



## Arraki (24 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Un miembro de Azov reza en el muro de lamentos isreal... haz que tenga sentido



El recorte del codo del brazo izquierdo pinta a fake


----------



## lapetus (24 Abr 2022)

npintos dijo:


> ¿Soldados israelíes o israelíes que van a combatir a Ucrania (mercenarios)?
> 
> Me dirán que todos los israelíes están vinculados al Tsahal y lo puedo compartir, pero diplomáticamente es muy grave que sean soldados oficiales de Israel; en ése caso, Vladimir Vladimirovich tiene cada vez menos chances de hacerse el distraído como con el Kursk y varias "cosillas" más.



Israel tiene buenas relaciones con Rusia desde que cayó la URSS y terminó la amenaza panarabista apoyada por la URSS. En la actualidad hay un montón de judíos rusos viviendo en Israel. Así que a nivel de gobiernos, no veo a Israel pinchando a Rusia en demasía.
Lo del tweet será alguna milicia jázara.


----------



## Arraki (24 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> me pregunto qué habran hecho con ella, no se sabe nada de ella. Lo habran matado que son capaces estos hijos de la gran puta



Me encantaría que apareciera el día de la victoria, pero por experiencia sé que sacar a este tipo de abuelas de sus aldeas es una misión jodida por lo cabezonas que suelen ser para salir de ellas


----------



## JoséBatallas (24 Abr 2022)

Hace unos días puse una imagen de un chaval preadolescente empapelado a un árbol. Acabo de encontrar el video y son varios chavales. Creo que todavía no se puso por aquí.

Os lo dejo. Muy duro, no tengo palabras... que son niños joder.









video


----------



## npintos (24 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Israel tiene buenas relaciones con Rusia desde que cayó la URSS y terminó la amenaza panarabista apoyada por la URSS. En la actualidad hay un montón de judíos rusos viviendo en Israel. Así que a nivel de gobiernos, no veo a Israel pinchando a Rusia en demasía.
> Lo del tweet será alguna milicia jázara.



Coincido, y eso refuerza la idea de que todos están "en el mismo barco". No hay "patriotas" ni "sombreros blancos" ni nada de eso, solo guerra por el poder entre bandas rivales.


----------



## Magick (24 Abr 2022)

@Caucasuswar
El ex supervisor de Azovstal Alexander Chuprin está dando información sobre la planta a las fuerzas rusas en la ciudad de Mariupol


----------



## Tierra Azul (24 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Un miembro de Azov reza en el muro de lamentos isreal... haz que tenga sentido



Un imbecil sin prepucio con un logo nazi en el cuello trasero y dando cabezazos en el muro de mierda...en isisrahell es surrealista, ilógico (en realidad es lógico) y hasta chocante. 

Son la misma mierda, matando palestinos y jodiendo al vecindario fronterizo). Como se nota que fueron los sionistas los que mataron con holocausto en la II a su propia gente y ajena, para justificar la creacion artificial de israhell. Toda la purria junta, ya no se les puede llamar nazis, sionistas o islamistas ahora son islamonazis y sionazis, y los amantes del call of duty que no falte, menuda mezcla. Son basura, escoria. Asco me dan.


----------



## frangelico (24 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Hace unos días puse una imagen de un chaval preadolescente empapelado a un árbol. Acabo de encontrar el video y son varios chavales. Creo que todavía no se puso por aquí.
> 
> Os lo dejo. Muy duro, no tengo palabras... que son niños joder.
> 
> ...



Y si no les sueltan y pasan una noche así, se pueden morir. Que a muchos además les desnudan.


----------



## Salamandra (24 Abr 2022)

Umm, muy neutral Israel pero me voy a uno de los diarios israelíes y me encuentro a un Putin come niños que:



https://www.jpost.com/breaking-news/article-704932



*Rusia quiere obligar a los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos a donar sangre: funcionario ucraniano*


El domingo, Rusia propuso la donación forzada de sangre por parte de los soldados ucranianos capturados, según la defensora del pueblo ucraniana para los Derechos Humanos, Lyudmila Denisova, en Facebook. 


En su publicación, Desinova explicó que "e*ste hecho atestigua la analogía de las atrocidades de los nazis en los campos de concentración durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial*". 

Chim pun y ya está, ni signos neonacis con tatuajes ni leches, donar sangre que no deja huellas pero que listos todos.


----------



## Tierra Azul (24 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Me encantaría que apareciera el día de la victoria, pero por experiencia sé que sacar a este tipo de abuelas de sus aldeas es una misión jodida por lo cabezonas que suelen ser para salir de ellas



Si estuviera viva, yo creo que dada las circunstancias para ese dia, seria algo emocionante para ella. Dudo que se hubiera negado si pidiera venir para el dia de la Victoria. Seria un honor para esta senora y para los rusos, se enorgullece de su historia y de su pasado.


----------



## Erebus. (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Azrael_II (24 Abr 2022)

Puta distopía...
He visto una foto del bebé, cuando estaba vivo, de 3 meses muerto por el bombardeo de rusia... Tiene 3 meses en cada pata


----------



## vettonio (24 Abr 2022)

Atención. Éste sí que parece real.


----------



## Magick (24 Abr 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: Según se informa, Bulgaria ha estado suministrando municiones a Ucrania a través de un tercer país

Samuel Ramani
@SamRamani2
Los detalles completos aquí. Dada la presión política compensatoria contra las transferencias de armas búlgaras a Ucrania, este es potencialmente un acontecimiento importante


----------



## Remequilox (24 Abr 2022)

Varias noticias de hoy de la dimensión económica del asunto:








¿Cuándo logrará Alemania independizarse del gas de Putin?


La conquista de la independencia europea, y concretamente alemana, del gas ruso todavía no se vislumbra en el horizonte. Los expertos coinciden en que el verdadero reto en este sentido se encuentra en el gas. Y es que la infraestructura gasista todavía no está preparada para un reto de esas...



www.eleconomista.es





Respuesta: Ni en 2030, tras ingentes inversiones, cabría reducir la dependencia del gas ruso a solo un 20 %.









El crudo de Putin amortigua la crisis en India


India sigue sin apoyar ni condenar la invasión rusa en Ucrania en el plano diplomático, pero bajo esta aparente neutralidad, el Gobierno de Narendra Modi se está revelando como un aliado y beneficiado de Moscú en plena lluvia de sanciones económicas de Occidente.



www.eleconomista.es





Mientras la UE hace el puro gilipollas y se arriesga a ver el barril que logre comprar a 180 $/ud., India está comprando millones de barriles de petróleo ruso (bueno y de alta calidad) a precio de amigo 35 $/ud. 
Tonto el último. 
A Rusia su coste marginal es de 10 $, gana por tanto "solo" el 150 % de sus costes de producción.









¿Quién va a pagar los 600.000 millones que costará la reconstrucción de Ucrania?


Las hostilidades rusas en suelo ucraniano continúan y no hay visos de que vayan a terminar en un futuro cercano. Ucrania sigue pidiendo a las naciones occidentales que impongan medidas más contundentes contra Rusia y éstas, a su vez, anuncian nuevos envíos de armas para hacer frente al invasor...



www.eleconomista.es





Respuesta: Va a ser un pastizal tremebundo. La UE realmente no tiene de donde sacar tanto (menos aun si sigue suicidándose económicamente con lo del gas y petróleo rusos). Una de dos, o logramos vencer a Rusia e imponerle peajes de reconstrucción a todas sus ventas (que seguirá haciendo), o solo queda tirar de buscar, encontrar y embargar en firme los miles y miles de millones de dólares y euros que los oligarcas rusos han robado a manos llenas todos estos años. 
No deja de tener una cierta justicia poética, el pueblo ruso, a través de su ejercito, destruye un enemigo existencial, y a su vez, causa la ruina de todos esos parásitos que han sangrado a Rusia todos estos años. Y el verdugo será otro.


----------



## crocodile (24 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Soldados ucranianos presos siendo torturados por Putin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El inmundo es un panfleto digno de Goebbels, son nazis rusofobos hasta el tuétano


----------



## lapetus (24 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: Según se informa, Bulgaria ha estado suministrando municiones a Ucrania a través de un tercer país
> 
> Samuel Ramani
> @SamRamani2
> Los detalles completos aquí. Dada la presión política compensatoria contra las transferencias de armas búlgaras a Ucrania, este es potencialmente un acontecimiento importante



Bulgaria era en teoría hostil pero de boquilla, porque de toda europa es creo el país que más depende del gas ruso.


----------



## Magick (24 Abr 2022)

El asesor presidencial ucraniano Arestovych anunció que el Secretario de Estado de los Estados Unidos, Blinken, y el Secretario de Defensa Lloyd Austin llegaron a Ucrania y actualmente están manteniendo conversaciones con el presidente ucraniano Zelensky.


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Abr 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Soy jugador y profesor de ajedrez. Ni de coña ven 30 movimientos ...ni un GM...ni Carlsen.
> 
> De hecho a menudo reciben una jugada del contrario frunciendo el ceño xq en su análisis la consideraban muy inferior y por tanto mala...pero la habían infravalorado. Eso en partidas lentas. En rápidas y blitz es muy fácil dejarse combinaciones de perder pieza o mate en 4, 3 e incluso menos jugadas.
> 
> ...



*Off-topic*

No es ver o profundizar 30 movimientos con su derivaciones, cuando la apertura esta ya desarrollada los grandes maestro por experiencia, entiéndase estadística, prevén donde podrán estar las posibles amenazas y a veces mueven piezas ilógicas en previsión de esos posibles amenazas o probables ataque.

Hay artículos en ingles que hablan de esta capacidad y gracias a ella los grandes maestros pudieran ganar a los ordenadores al principio o al menos es lo que leí hace tiempo o sea ver el escenario más probable después de un desarrollo largo.

Predicting the Outcome of a Chess Game by Statistical and Machine Learning techniques 


https://upcommons.upc.edu/bitstream/handle/2117/106389/119749.pdf?sequence=1&isAllowed=y











Statistical Analysis on Result Prediction in Chess


Download Citation | On Jul 8, 2018, Paras Lehana and others published Statistical Analysis on Result Prediction in Chess | Find, read and cite all the research you need on ResearchGate




www.researchgate.net





Sobre el jaque mate que les hice, buscaban un jaque mate rápido y les regale una posición para hacerlo, pero había trampa si movían la pieza la columna quedaba despajada para ir a la fila 1 (yo jugaba con negras) donde el rey estaba encerrado con sus tres peones en la fila 2, cayeron y no vieron la amenaza, malos del todo no debían ser ya que me estaban derrotando y por aquellos tiempos no era fácil aun sin tener categoría.


----------



## kelden (24 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Varias noticias de hoy de la dimensión económica del asunto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cuando esto acabe, del cacho que los rusos quieran dejar de Ucrania no se va a hacer cargo nadie. Quién paga el destrozo de Afganistán o Irak? Nadie. Pues a estos les espera lo mismo.


----------



## Teuro (24 Abr 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> El sorpaso de Telegram va ser brutal...
> 
> FB por ejemplo ya esta muerto dudo dure 3 años más.
> Instagram en cuanto las chortis no tengan para viajar y trapos idem.
> Youtube aguantara por su contenido de hace años.



Hasta la fecha FB ha crecido a base de talonario. No se crea que es fácil "monetizar" estos servicios, el mismo Twitter lleva años con el cartel "compradddmee annddaa" puesto que es "gratis" para los usuarios pero mantener la infraestructura informática necesita una cantidad de pasta que suelen ponerlo fondos de inversión. FB tiene su propio sistema de publicidad que mantiene el tinglado, así que no es tan fácil destronarlo.


----------



## NPI (25 Abr 2022)

Y aquí tenéis la cara del "demócrata de toda la vida"


----------



## kelden (25 Abr 2022)

Artículo interesante de Jacques Sapir, director de la Escuela de Altos Estudios Sociológicos de Francia. No tiene desperdicio para comprender lo que está pasando. Lo pongo sin cita para que lo leais entero. Lo pongo a medias porque no me deja ponerlo entero. Seguid el enlace para acabarlo.

¿Quién está aislado? La guerra de Ucrania en su contexto geoeconómico

«*Debemos pensar en esta guerra como un formidable acelerador de la desglobalización y la desoccidentalización del mundo. ¿Estarán nuestras élites políticas a la altura del momento histórico y serán capaces de deshacerse de las limitaciones del mundo “occidental”? Por desgracia, podemos dudarlo».*

La guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania ha puesto de manifiesto una profunda fractura entre el mundo “occidental” y el resto del mundo [1]. Esta división se produce en un contexto de acelerada desglobalización. Se ha hecho evidente desde la crisis de las hipotecas subprime de 2008-2010, que nunca se ha superado del todo. Se ha visto acentuado por la epidemia de Covid-19 y, hoy, por las consecuencias de la guerra resultante de la invasión rusa de Ucrania. Se están despertando viejos temores. ¿Y si esta desglobalización anuncia un retorno a la época de las guerras?

Pero estos temores no son más que la otra cara de una mentira que se propagó por ignorancia, para algunos, y por interés, para otros. El comercio nunca ha borrado la guerra, ni siquiera en Europa. La guerra civil en la antigua Yugoslavia se olvida con demasiada rapidez, por no hablar de la terrible guerra que asoló África Central [2], la guerra de Darfur [3], las guerras de Oriente Próximo y la que aún continúa en Yemen. La lista es, por desgracia, larga. ¿Qué significa la expresión “desglobalización” utilizada para describir el contexto geoeconómico en el que se desarrolla esta guerra?

La globalización que experimentamos desde hace casi cuarenta años es el resultado de una combinación de la globalización financiera, que se puso en marcha con el desmantelamiento del sistema heredado de los acuerdos de Bretton Woods en 1971-73, y la globalización del mercado, que se plasmó en el libre comercio. Ha conducido a la sobreexplotación de los recursos naturales, sumiendo a más de mil quinientos millones de seres humanos en una crisis ecológica que se agrava cada día. Ha llevado a la destrucción del vínculo social en un gran número de países y ha enfrentado a innumerables masas con el espectro de una guerra de todos contra todos, con el choque de un individualismo forzado que presagia regresiones aún peores [4].

La guerra en Ucrania tiene lugar en un contexto económico y político internacional que ha cambiado profundamente en los últimos veinte años, y en particular desde 2010. Este contexto está marcado por una aceleración del movimiento de desglobalización, que ya era evidente en 2010 pero que se ha reforzado considerablemente, y por un movimiento de desoccidentalización del mundo.

La observación que puede extraerse de los últimos diez años es que la globalización ha generado tales fuerzas de contestación, fuerzas que no se han limitado a la ideología, fuerzas que han demostrado ser profundas y poderosas y que no han hecho más que fortalecerse, que se ha alcanzado un punto de inflexión. La globalización primero se detuvo y luego se revirtió. Esto fue evidente en la crisis de Covid-19. Por lo tanto, la desglobalización ha comenzado en serio. También trae consigo una “desoccidentalización” del mundo [5]. 5] Se trata de un fenómeno importante, que se refleja en el considerable fortalecimiento de las economías no europeas, pero también en su autonomía frente a “Occidente”, un movimiento que no parece haber sido realmente comprendido.

*¿Qué es la desglobalización?*

¿A qué llamamos hoy “desglobalización”? Merece la pena volver al significado de la palabra, pero también de la noción que describe la palabra. Algunas personas confunden el término con una interrupción voluntaria o accidental de los flujos comerciales que recorren el mundo. Así, confunden el proteccionismo, que puede estar ampliamente justificado en la teoría económica [6], con la práctica de la autarquía, que suele ser un presagio de guerra. También se equivocan en cuanto a la naturaleza del vínculo entre el crecimiento del PIB mundial y el volumen del comercio. Recordemos que la riqueza proviene de los procesos de producción. Si éstas no se han producido de antemano, no hay comercio ni beneficio. La riqueza está vinculada al crecimiento de la productividad del trabajo, y ésta se origina en la transformación perpetua del proceso de producción. El comercio facilita la transformación de esta riqueza en beneficio monetario. Es una respuesta al desfase que puede surgir entre el volumen de las inversiones realizadas inicialmente para la producción y un mercado demasiado pequeño para remunerar a los capitalistas y los fondos invertidos al nivel esperado.

El comercio internacional permite, por lo tanto, la realización de beneficios a veces más elevados de lo inicialmente previsto, ya que permite aprovechar las oportunidades, explotar las situaciones de renta, poner a los trabajadores en condiciones muy diferentes en competencia entre sí, obligar a los trabajadores a depender de los productores de mercancías extranjeras. Esto no quiere decir que el comercio por sí solo cree valor, como afirman los defensores de la globalización. Pero, sobre todo, olvidan que estos intercambios -de bienes y servicios, pero también culturales e incluso financieros- son mucho más antiguos que el fenómeno conocido como “globalización”. Así, hemos conocido situaciones en las que el comercio internacional coexistió con importantes formas de protección de la economía nacional [7]. La “globalización”, por utilizar sólo esta palabra, no se reduce por tanto a la existencia de estos flujos.

Lo que dio lugar al fenómeno de la globalización, y lo convirtió en un “hecho social” global, fue un doble movimiento. Se produjo la combinación, pero también el entrelazamiento, de los flujos de mercancías y financieros Y el desarrollo de una forma de gobierno (o gobernanza) en la que lo económico parecía prevalecer sobre lo político. De hecho, la “globalización” se caracteriza por un doble movimiento en el que las empresas intentan primar sobre los Estados y las normas y reglas sobre la política. Este proceso conduce en realidad a la negación de la democracia. En este punto, sin embargo, sólo podemos observar un retorno al control estatal de estos flujos, un retorno victorioso de la política. Este movimiento se llama el retorno de la soberanía estatal. La soberanía es esencial para la democracia [8]. Tenemos muchos ejemplos de Estados que son soberanos pero no democráticos; sin embargo, en ningún lugar hemos visto un Estado que fuera democrático pero no soberano.

Por ello, el proceso de desglobalización económica se ha acelerado en los últimos años. Comenzó a manifestarse abiertamente con la crisis financiera internacional de 2008-2010 y sus consecuencias. De hecho, es a partir de esta crisis cuando podemos datar un punto de ruptura en los distintos datos estadísticos.

Figura 1






Fuente: OMC y FMI

Esto no quiere decir que las tendencias hacia la desglobalización no existieran antes. Sin embargo, fue necesaria una crisis financiera mundial, que fue una crisis de la globalización tanto en sus causas como en su curso, para que estas tendencias se hicieran abiertamente evidentes. Así, podemos ver la estabilización y luego la disminución de la parte del comercio medida como porcentaje del PIB mundial. Aunque el comercio creció con fuerza en 2018, en 2019 se mantendrá por debajo del nivel de 2014. Por lo tanto, hay que señalar que el fuerte crecimiento experimentado de 2002 a 2008 se vio interrumpido definitivamente por la crisis financiera de 2007-2008.

Este movimiento está vinculado al flujo de las exportaciones mundiales (y a escala global, cada exportación es también una importación, de modo que el importe total de las exportaciones es también el volumen del comercio mundial). En los años 2010-2011 todavía no se pudo ver porque estábamos en una fase de recuperación tras la crisis. Así, el importe de las exportaciones pasó de 6,1 billones de dólares a 16,1 billones de dólares entre 2001 y 2008, es decir, un aumento de 2,6 veces. Pero de 2008 a 2017, esta cantidad pasó de 16,1 a 17,7 billones, un aumento de sólo el 10%, que es de hecho menor que el aumento del PIB mundial en el mismo periodo. Incluso el posterior aumento a más de 19 billones a finales de 2018 empezará a revertirse antes de que llegue la crisis de Covid-19. Para 2019, el descenso es de aproximadamente -3%. Así pues, la primavera de crecimiento impulsada por la expansión cada vez mayor del comercio internacional parece haberse roto.

El punto interesante aquí es la caída del porcentaje de estas exportaciones mundiales en relación con el producto interior bruto mundial. Había pasado del 18,9% a más del 25% entre 2002 y 2008. Volvió a caer en torno al 22% en 2017 y al 21,4% en 2019. La crisis de Covid-19 fue el golpe final [9], por razones bien descritas por el Sr. Kemal Dervis en un artículo publicado en junio de 2020 por la Brookings Institution [10], pero ciertamente no fue la causa del movimiento.

Además, los funcionarios estadounidenses han declarado que la seguridad económica es una forma de seguridad militar [11], y que es una parte integral de la seguridad nacional [12]. Esto no es erróneo y, de hecho, fue teorizado a principios de los años 90 por dos investigadores de la corporación RAND, uno de los think tanks más influyentes de Estados Unidos [13]. Esto constituye realmente la soberanía económica como un objetivo legítimo para cualquier gobierno. Esta afirmación simboliza perfectamente el retorno de la política como signo de desglobalización.

*El colapso del G-7: de junio de 2018 a la situación actual*

A continuación, hay que explicar el juego de Estados Unidos, que parece haberse decantado desde la presidencia de Trump por una visión más proteccionista del comercio. Forma parte de la decadencia gradual de las instituciones, como el G-7, creado en los años 70.

Si el presidente de Estados Unidos, Donald Trump, ha asumido efectivamente el riesgo de poner a sus antiguos aliados en su contra, como hizo al provocar la crisis del G-7 de junio de 2018, es porque tomó una decisión: la de considerar que los foros mundiales como el G-7 carecen de toda legitimidad o utilidad. Su objetivo era conseguir que China aceptara un acuerdo general que condujera a una forma de reparto mundial. Aspiraba al equivalente de un “nuevo Yalta”, en referencia a la conferencia en la que se definieron las esferas de dominio de los aliados occidentales y de la URSS. Si, para lograr este objetivo, tenía que pisotear instituciones como el G-7, no le importaba mucho. Por lo tanto, es erróneo decir que Donald Trump fue irreflexivo y no tuvo estrategia [14]. Este discurso, que se ha escuchado una y otra vez en la prensa francesa, es de una rara estupidez y no hace ningún mérito a quienes lo pronuncian.

Donald Trump tiene una visión y una estrategia, aunque sus métodos deban más al mundo de los negocios del que procede que a los paneles dorados y las alfombras silenciosas de la diplomacia tradicional. Es necesario comprender ambos, sin aprobarlos necesariamente, para imaginar sus repercusiones en las relaciones internacionales y quizás también para poder oponerse a ellos. Pero la realidad es, y será, cada vez más convincente. El primer discurso de Joe Biden ante los diplomáticos estadounidenses muestra también que, más allá del estilo, el sucesor de Trump está, desde este punto de vista, mucho más en consonancia con los usos y costumbres diplomáticos, que el nuevo presidente de Estados Unidos pretende continuar con una política totalmente diseñada para la supremacía estadounidense [15].

Así que aquí estamos, de vuelta al problema de Yalta. Este reparto del mundo se producirá muy probablemente sin los europeos, que siguen siendo fieles, por el momento y hasta la caricatura, a la ideología de la “globalización”. Los países de la Unión Europea también están pagando la fe equivocada que han depositado en instituciones tan obsoletas como peligrosas. Y esto no se detiene en el G-7. Los Estados de la UE, que también son en su mayoría países de la OTAN, ya están sufriendo y sufrirán las consecuencias de las sanciones contra Rusia por su agresión a Ucrania.

Tanto la UE como el euro merecen figurar aquí entre las organizaciones que han quedado obsoletas [16]. Desde este punto de vista, cabe destacar los aspectos extremadamente nocivos de la dominación alemana en la Unión Europea, una dominación que se expresa tanto en las normas que este país impone como en los instrumentos que controla, como el euro [17]. 17] El presidente de la República, Emmanuel Macron, ha reconocido así, en un raro destello de lucidez que hay que acoger con satisfacción, que el euro había beneficiado esencialmente a Alemania [18] La política alemana está, de hecho, destruyendo la Unión Europea, y con ella la idea de cooperación europea [19], como hemos visto en las tensiones surgidas entre Francia e Italia, pero también entre Italia, Polonia y Hungría, y Francia y Alemania. Estas tensiones han reaparecido con la guerra de Ucrania, como demuestra el incidente de principios de abril de 2022 entre Francia y Polonia [20].

Más allá de estos problemas específicos de la UE, el fracaso del G-7 señala el agotamiento del “modelo occidental”, de hecho el modelo anglosajón, de la globalización, mientras que el éxito de la reunión de la OCS (Organización de Cooperación de Shanghai) indica claramente que el tiempo de las naciones (y no de cualquier nación) ha vuelto. Esto confirma una tendencia que se viene observando desde finales de la década de 2000 [21]. Por lo tanto, está claro que el proceso de desglobalización está ya en marcha de forma irreversible [22].

Por lo tanto, es conveniente volver al G-7 y a la complicada historia de esta institución. El G-7, que surgió de una forma de organización internacional creada tras el colapso del sistema de Bretton Woods en 1973, se había fijado como objetivo ser la torre de control de la globalización, la plataforma desde la que dirigirla. Esto demuestra la importancia de esta institución. Sin embargo, ha experimentado un claro fracaso del que puede no recuperarse. Este fracaso tiene su origen en las políticas y los intereses de actualidad, ahora excesivamente divergentes, de los países del G-7 y en el curso de la política estadounidense, que forma parte de un retroceso general hacia la toma de decisiones políticas. Por lo tanto, este fracaso era previsible.

Hay que señalar que en muchos temas, ya sea la cuestión del “multilateralismo”, la participación de Rusia o la cuestión del clima, dominaron los temas de la discordia. También hay que señalar que, en contra de lo que quiere hacer creer la prensa francesa, el conflicto no fue una oposición entre Donald Trump y sus seis socios. No hubo, a pesar de lo que dicen algunos medios de comunicación franceses, un “frente unido” contra Donald Trump. Esto se verificó en las falsas pretensiones que acompañaron a la cumbre de septiembre de 2019 celebrada en Biarritz, que se presentó con cierta rapidez como un éxito. Emmanuel Macron había hecho todo lo posible para que esta nueva cumbre del G-7 se desarrollara sin platos rotos ni voces fuertes que llegaran a los oídos de los periodistas. Desgraciadamente, bastaron unas pocas semanas para que volvieran a surgir grandes diferencias, ya sea en el tema del impuesto sobre las grandes empresas de Internet (el famoso “impuesto GAFA”). El acuerdo alcanzado posteriormente no oculta la perpetuación de las diferencias [23].

Figura 2





Fuente: FMI
Además de esta pérdida de legitimidad, también ha perdido gran parte de su importancia económica, como puede verse en el gráfico 2. Mientras que el G-7 representaba más del 50% de la economía mundial en los años 80 y más del 46% en 1992, su cuota se ha reducido posteriormente. En el año 2000, sólo era del 43,6%, bajando al 34,4% en 2010 y al 31,2% en 2020. Esto también se aplica a lo que puede llamarse un “G-7 ampliado”, que incluye a Corea del Sur y Australia. Existe una clara relación entre la impotencia del G-7, las constantes disputas entre sus miembros, y esta pérdida de influencia en el PIB mundial. De hecho, cuando el G-7 expulsó a Rusia en 2014 [24], probablemente firmó su certificado de defunción.

La entrada de Rusia se justificó mucho más políticamente que económicamente en los años 90. El símbolo era claro: el fin de la Guerra Fría. Al abrirse a su antiguo adversario, los países del núcleo original del G-7 afirmaron su deseo de dejar atrás un enfoque “autocontenido” que ya no era políticamente sostenible. Esta era la condición para una posible transformación del G-7 en un gobierno económico mundial, aunque esta transformación hubiera requerido la entrada de otros países importantes (me viene a la mente India, pero también Indonesia) para poder llevarse a cabo. Con el tiempo, el G-7 y el G-20 deberían haberse fusionado. Esto parece ahora imposible, ya que la oposición se ha endurecido con la guerra en Ucrania.



..... Sigue en el enlace


----------



## frangelico (25 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1036555
> 
> 
> Y aquí tenéis la cara del "demócrata de toda la vida"



. De una familia de palurdazos carlistas muy bien colocaditos por el régimen y luego por la Transición.


----------



## Magick (25 Abr 2022)

*El presidente de la Fundación Rockefeller comienza la cuenta atrás hasta que todo el infierno se suelta*

Por Tyler Durden
*El presidente de la Fundación Rockefeller, Rajiv Shah, dijo a David Westin de Bloomberg Television que una "crisis alimentaria masiva e inmediata" está en el horizonte.

Shah proporciona lo que podría ser un calendario para la próxima crisis alimentaria mundial que podría comenzar "en los próximos seis meses".*

Dijo que las interrupciones mundiales del suministro de fertilizantes causadas por la invasión rusa de Ucrania tendrían un impacto "aún peor" en la crisis, recortando el rendimiento de los cultivos en todo el mundo.

Shah dijo que el alivio de la deuda y la ayuda de emergencia para los países de mercados emergentes son necesarios para mitigar los efectos de la crisis alimentaria.

El famoso fundador del FEM, Klaus Schwab, dijo a principios de 2020, meses después de que comenzara la pandemia del virus: "La pandemia representa una ventana de oportunidad rara pero estrecha para reflexionar, reimaginar y restablecer nuestro mundo para crear un futuro más saludable, más equitativo y más próspero".

Mientras que Schwab y otras élites globales han estado pidiendo un restablecimiento global, la directora general de Iniciativa Alimentaria de la Fundación Rockefeller, Sara Farley, se ha hecho eco del mismo mensaje.

La nota de Farley publicada en el sitio web del FEM titulada "Cómo reimaginar nuestros sistemas alimentarios para un mundo posterior a la COVID" describía la necesidad de "rediseñar las cadenas de suministro teniendo en cuenta la nutrición y la salud humana".

El vicepresidente senior de Iniciativa Alimentaria de la Fundación Rockefeller, Roy Steiner, dijo recientemente: "el mundo está gastando demasiado en alimentos que son malos para las personas y malos para el planeta".

¿Y a qué podría referirse Steiner? Ah, sí, posiblemente la ganadería y cómo utiliza cantidades masivas de recursos naturales, como agua y piensos, para producir carne. El FEM ha abogado por la necesidad de que el suministro mundial de alimentos inyecte insectos en las dietas humanas.

La línea de tiempo de Shah para la próxima crisis alimentaria es una advertencia ominosa de que las élites utilizarán los eventos como una oportunidad perfecta para implementar su plan para comenzar la transformación del sistema de suministro de alimentos. La carne se convierte en un manjar para los ricos, mientras que los pobres que trabajan se quedan atascados comiendo insectos y bayas. El gran restablecimiento está muy avanzado.






Rockefeller Foundation President Starts Countdown Until All Hell Breaks Loose | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Red Star (25 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Cuánto le está costando la bromita a la UE? Es decir, a los remeros. Están vaciando sus depósitos de armas y municiones, y ahora también suministran combustible a los ucros. Alucinante...



Los Illuminati están desesperados, si pierden Ucrania pueden ir olvidándose de sus planes de dominio mundial.


----------



## Honkler (25 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: Según se informa, Bulgaria ha estado suministrando municiones a Ucrania a través de un tercer país
> 
> Samuel Ramani
> @SamRamani2
> Los detalles completos aquí. Dada la presión política compensatoria contra las transferencias de armas búlgaras a Ucrania, este es potencialmente un acontecimiento importante



Putin está tomando cumplida nota de estas “travesuras”


----------



## kelden (25 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1036555
> 
> 
> Y aquí tenéis la cara del "demócrata de toda la vida"



Tiene razón Pradera. Pasar de Macron a Lepen es saltar de la sarten para caer en las brasas. Esa es la perversión de un sistema como el francés. Solo puedes elegir entre mierda light y carros de mierda hardcore.


----------



## Malevich (25 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1036555
> 
> 
> Y aquí tenéis la cara del "demócrata de toda la vida"



Personaje repugnante donde los haya.
Nieto de Víctor Pradera y Rafael Sánchez Mazas. Como la mayoría de ellos... De la pata del cid.


----------



## alfonbass (25 Abr 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> La verdad es que no tienes ni puta idea.Respecto al trato a la iglesia , a los terratenientes, mujeres divorcio aborto.
> 
> Desde luego que pobreza intelectual alfombras.



Cámbialo todo por estado....yo no soy el que se hace pajas pensando en un sistema donde la libertad no existe....además pensando en que esa falta de libertad no le va a tocar....


----------



## frangelico (25 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Varias noticias de hoy de la dimensión económica del asunto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En realidad esa cifra está grotescamente inflada. Pero supongo que la usan porque está planeado un gran robo. Por ejemplo, reponer desde cero con construcción moderna un piso de esos soviéticos sale a costes ucranianos por €40k, con 600MM construyes quince millones y realmente en una guerra larga como mucho se destruiran cientos de miles. La red ferroviaria de Ucrania vale entera ,supuesto que se reponga totalmente, unos 60-80MM siendo muy generosos (es casi toda ella tender vía sobre llanura, poca obra de fábrica). Las carreteras son caminos de cabras (muy pocas de doble sentido y el resto estrechas y viejas) y en un país plano son baratas de arreglar. Incluso hacer de cero nuevas todas las nucleares de Ucrania serían poco más de 100MM, y evidentemente Rusia no las ha tocado. Así que no hay manera de alcanzar esa cifra y casi ni la décima parte con el limitado alcance de la guerra. Un ejemplo de lo poco destructivo de la guerra, Jarkov está a tiro de artillería desde territorio ruso, la podrían dejar hecha un solar y no ocurre eso , si rompieran ciudades grandes a lo loco se podría alcanzar ese coste. Pero no en una guerra de tan poco alcance destructor.


----------



## manodura79 (25 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> *El presidente de la Fundación Rockefeller comienza la cuenta atrás hasta que todo el infierno se suelta*
> 
> Por Tyler Durden
> *El presidente de la Fundación Rockefeller, Rajiv Shah, dijo a David Westin de Bloomberg Television que una "crisis alimentaria masiva e inmediata" está en el horizonte.
> ...



¿Seis meses? ¿Octubre? 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Seronoser (25 Abr 2022)

Todo el mundo habla de % de victoria de Macron pero...alguien puede dar el dato de CUÁNTOS MILLONES DE FRANCESES HAN VOTADO A LEPEN???

He leído que 13 MILLONES. Ojito...13 millones Lepen.


----------



## Hal8995 (25 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Off-topic*
> 
> No es ver o profundizar 30 movimientos con su derivaciones, cuando la apertura esta ya desarrollada los grandes maestro por experiencia, entiéndase estadística, prevén donde podrán estar las posibles amenazas y a veces mueven piezas ilógicas en previsión de esos posibles amenazas o probables ataque.
> 
> ...



Voy a explicar mejor lo que dices. Cuando Kasparov se enfrentó a Deep Blue la maquinita pensaba 1.000.000 de jugadas por minuto. Sin embargo el humano, el GM, tiene una intuición basada en la experiencia de no analizar cosas insensatas y sí las que la experiencia táctica y posicional aconsejan, elimina muchas jugadas del análisis . Eso quieres decir y estoy de acuerdo. Pero no que analicen 30 jugadas posteriores. Lo que si analizan es después de 4,5,6 quizá 7 que posicióm del tablero queda y si esa posición es mejor o peor que otras.

Respecto a tu mate ...es lo que te dije diste mate del pasillo en octava. Si bien hay unas filas del uno al ocho...lo normal es decir que doblas torres en séptima tanto si eres blancas como negras , es decir que doblas las torres en la fila donde están los peones enemigos. Aunque en el caso de las negras podría decirse alternativamente dobló en séptima o dobló en la segunda fila.

Cuando quieras jugamos y te indico tu nivel.

Saludos.


----------



## Malevich (25 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Todo el mundo habla de % de victoria de Macron pero...alguien puede dar el dato de CUÁNTOS MILLONES DE FRANCESES HAN VOTADO A LEPEN???
> 
> He leído que 13 MILLONES. Ojito...13 millones Lepen.



El hastío y malestar son cada vez mayores, pero aún no son mayoritarios ni hegemonicos. 
Ojo también a la historica abstención.


----------



## arriqui (25 Abr 2022)

OffT.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (25 Abr 2022)

Según fuentes rusas han ocupado la aldea de Kurulka al sur de Izium a sólo 5 km de la carretera Barvenkovo-Slaviansk...


----------



## Remequilox (25 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> En realidad esa cifra está grotescamente inflada. Pero supongo que la usan porque está planeado un gran robo. Por ejemplo, reponer desde cero con construcción moderna un piso de esos soviéticos sale a costes ucranianos por €40k, con 600MM construyes quince millones y realmente en una guerra larga como mucho se destruiran cientos de miles. La red ferroviaria de Ucrania vale entera ,supuesto que se reponga totalmente, unos 60-80MM siendo muy generosos (es casi toda ella tender vía sobre llanura, poca obra de fábrica). Las carreteras son caminos de cabras (muy pocas de doble sentido y el resto estrechas y viejas) y en un país plano son baratas de arreglar. Incluso hacer de cero nuevas todas las nucleares de Ucrania serían poco más de 100MM, y evidentemente Rusia no las ha tocado. Así que no hay manera de alcanzar esa cifra y casi ni la décima parte con el limitado alcance de la guerra. Un ejemplo de lo poco destructivo de la guerra, Jarkov está a tiro de artillería desde territorio ruso, la podrían dejar hecha un solar y no ocurre eso , si rompieran ciudades grandes a lo loco se podría alcanzar ese coste. Pero no en una guerra de tan poco alcance destructor.



Una cosa es lo que vale, y otra cosa es lo que cuesta.
Sí, reponer cosa rota por cosa equivalente (piso "soviet style" a precio ucraniano), es bastante barato, de momento y por ahora.
El asunto está en que salvo cuatro cosas, toda Ucrania era una pura obsolescencia de la época soviética. 
Funcional, eso sí, pero obsoleta.
Y podría haber seguido funcionando tiempo indefinido, sin pérdidas y roturas críticas.
Una vez rota una buena parte de cosas (viviendas, infraestructuras, capacidades productivas.....), el asunto es si parchear y meramente reponer a aquello, o ya puestos, gastarse un poco más y remodelar/modernizar.

Las estimaciones que leí, hace ya cosa de 1 mes, hablaban tanto de pérdidas materiales directas, como pérdidas de capacidad productiva, así como los costes por disminución durante años del PIB y los aumentos de gastos públicos subyacentes relacionados.

Entre reponer lo roto (a estilo actual moderno, no desarrollismo soviético), compensar lo perdido y subsidiar en el mientras tanto, más toda la corrupción e ineficacias burocráticas asociadas, yo si veo unos costos de entre 500.000 M € y 800.000 M €, en un plazo de 10-15 años.
Por ahora.


----------



## frangelico (25 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Una cosa es lo que vale, y otra cosa es lo que cuesta.
> Sí, reponer cosa rota por cosa equivalente (piso "soviet style" a precio ucraniano), es bastante barato, de momento y por ahora.
> El asunto está en que salvo cuatro cosas, toda Ucrania era una pura obsolescencia de la época soviética.
> Funcional, eso sí, pero obsoleta.
> ...



Eso sií, si metes un subsidio al estado ineficiente que tiene, que deberá durar años, costará todo eso. Me extraña que no haya ya países de la UE poniendo el grito en el cielo ante la posible incorporación de Ucrania, sale eso más caro que tener quintillizos tontos. Los holandeses con lo miserables que son no creo que acepten poner pasta en ese sumidero.


----------



## mirkoxx (25 Abr 2022)

*Informes sobre la operación especial de Rusia en Ucrania del dia 24 de Abril:

Resumen de las hostilidades el 24 de abril de 2022 de Vladislav Coal

Brevemente: avance en las direcciones de Izyum y Krasnoliman, liberación de Novotoshkovsky, avance en Popasna, continuación de la ofensiva en la dirección de Zaporozhye.

Dirección de Kharkov*: la línea del frente no ha cambiado: Prudyanka - Russian Lozovaya - Tsirkuny - Shestakovka - Primorskoye - Novaya Gnilitsa - Balakleya. Los ucranianos siguen intentando contraatacar en dirección a Ruska Lozova y desde Chuguev, el ejército ruso en Balakliya ha intensificado sus ataques en dirección de Gusarovka.

*ARCO DE PAVLOGRAD:

El flanco norte del arco* (de Balakleya a Popasnaya): en la cabeza de puente de Izyum; avance en la región de Barabashevka y Vernopolye, Dubravnoye y Kurulka fueron previamente liberados. La lucha continúa en el área de Dolgenkiy. Al este de Oskol, se confirmó la liberación de Lozovoye, Redkodub y Torskoy; luchando a lo largo de la línea Aleksandrovka-Zelenaya Dolina-Zarechnoye. El combate continúa en Rubizhne y en las afueras de Severodonetsk. Novotoshkovskoye fue liberado en Bakhmutka. En Popasnaya, la estación de tren Popasnaya-1 fue ocupada.

*El frente central* (desde Popasnaya hasta Marinka) no ha cambiado: continúa el trabajo de la artillería de ambos bandos.

*El flanco sur del arco* (desde el río Dnieper hasta Marinka) : la lucha continúa entre Gulyaipole y Velikaya Novoselka, los ucranianos informan del avance del ejército ruso en 10 km. Los ucranianos mantienen sus posiciones en Gulyaipole, Temirovka y Velyka Novoselka.

*Caldera de Mariupol* : continúa la limpieza de las áreas liberadas de la ciudad, así como el asalto a las posiciones ucranianas en la zona industrial en el norte de Azovstal.

*Dirección Kherson-Nikolaev* : la línea del frente no cambia a lo largo de la línea del Mar Negro - Aleksandrovka - Snigirevka - Velikaya Aleksandrovka - Ivanovka - el río Dnieper.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Ataque al Donbass desde el norte. La situación al final del 24 de abril de 2022. 

La ofensiva en dirección a Liman y Yampol:*

_*▪*_Las fuerzas aliadas, después de dos días de lucha, ocuparon el *asentamiento de Zarechnoe (Kirovsk)* .
_*▪*_En Lozovoe en dirección a *Drobyshevo* se avanza junto a la 30ª Brigada Especializada del Distrito Militar Central.
_*▪*_La artillería está trabajando contra las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en *Yampol .

Triángulo **"Lysichansk* - *Severodonetsk* - *Rubizhne":*

_*▪*_En las afueras *de la ciudad de Severodonetsk* hay batallas de infantería. Las fuerzas aliadas realizan un reconocimiento de combate antes de asaltar la ciudad.
_*▪*_Las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que se retiraron de *la ciudad de Kremennaya* en la marcha, y luego en la *ciudad de Severodonetsk*, fueron atacadas por la artillería de las fuerzas aliadas y sufrieron pérdidas significativas.
_*▪*_En *la ciudad de Severodonetsk*, se lleva a cabo la rotación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, algunas de las unidades regulares han sido asignadas a la *ciudad de Bakhmut (Artemovsk)* para su reorganización. Las fuerzas del Ministerio del Interior y defensa territorial se han introducido en la ciudad.
_*▪*_El Ejercito de la Republica de Lugansk ocupó *el pueblo de Novotoshkovskoye* y está desarrollando una ofensiva contra la *ciudad de Lisichansk* desde el sur.
_*▪*_Las fuerzas aliadas están involucradas en intensos combates callejeros en *Popasnaya. *Se despejó el área *de la estación Popasnaya-1* .

*Dirección Izyum* — *Slavyansk:*

_*▪*_Las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia ocuparon el *pueblo de Kurulka*. El ferrocarril que une el centro de Ucrania con el grupo norte de tropas de la agrupación de Donetsk de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania está a menos de 5 kilómetros del frente.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_"Este es el pueblo de Suligovka, al sur de Izyum. Durante varios días hubo feroces batallas, tomamos el pueblo. Realmente está lleno de cadáveres de Ucros que nadie se llevó. Curiosamente, según las estadísticas de Zelensky, pasan como si estuvieran muertos, ¿o todavía están luchando contra los malditos moscovitas?"._ Así que tomaron Suligovka. En consecuencia, tiene lugar el avance en dirección a Kurulka. Para entender, Suligovka al sur de Izyum, fue ocupada después de intensos combates, en dirección a la carretera Barvenkovo-Slavyansk. Esta localidad se encuentra a medida que se avanza hacia Kurulka, todavía estamos esperando la confirmación. _Por si quieren ver +18_ Старше Эдды









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## BananeroGrone (25 Abr 2022)

BTR4 reventando rusos.


----------



## Azrael_II (25 Abr 2022)

**


----------



## amcxxl (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (25 Abr 2022)

meanwhile, in Amerika....


Anti imperialist outreach from ⁦@CPIUSA in New York City


----------



## Linsecte2000 (25 Abr 2022)

Cuánto han avanzado desde el inicio de la ofensiva? Rusia está perdiendo fuelle, cada vez está más claro. Esto va para largo me temo.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (25 Abr 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> Cuánto han avanzado desde el inicio de la ofensiva? Rusia está perdiendo fuelle, cada vez está más claro. Esto va para largo me temo.



Parece un Vietnam.


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (25 Abr 2022)

Today alone, at least six #American heavy transport aircraft arrived in #Poland, at the Rzeszow airfield, which is 90 kilometers from the border with #Ukraine. We are witnessing #NATO vs #Russia

The main part of the new delivery consists of #Javelin ATGMS.












Pronto serán incluidas en el arsenal de los rusos.


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 Abr 2022)

"Ahora no hay nadie que espere ayuda, una esperanza está en Dios, la otra está en el mayor coraje y el más alto sacrificio de las tropas rusas ... ¡Tenemos los trabajos más grandes y sin precedentes en el mundo! Estamos ¡al borde del abismo! ¡Pero somos rusos!"


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 Abr 2022)

Spetsnaz sniper Artyom Mamykin was killed in Ukraine. He took part in the Nord-Ost siege and the war in Chechnya as a member of the Vityaz unit, and signed a contract in 2013.


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## singermorning (25 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Molaran tus platos desde la estepa rusa, trigo con arroz,,,y grasa de motor.... disfrutaraas de la virgen.....


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 Abr 2022)

@DOGDEGA 
24/04/22 "Operación militar especial en Donbáss" Este es el pueblo de Suligovka, al sur de Izyum. Durante varios días hubo feroces batallas,el ejército ruso de hizo del control del pueblo,las tropas Ucranianas huyeron dejando a sus muertos. 1/2







OJO resto de las imágenes contenido explícito



Spoiler






















Curiosamente, según las estadísticas de Zelensky,se tratan de muertos falsos, según el,estos todavía siguen luchando contra los malditos moscovitas. Cuando reconocerá que las bajas en su ejército ya sobrepasaron los 50,000. "Solo el puede detener esta masacre" 2/2


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 Abr 2022)

@spain_malik

El país más extenso y rico del Planeta con bastos recursos, cultura, historia. La élite sionista-imperial siempre quizo tener en sus manos a esa nación. Ahora es Rusia la que está cambiando la geopolitica a nivel mundial.














Kherson hoy 

GLORIA A RUSIA


----------



## willbeend (25 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Atención. Éste sí que parece real.



A mi me huele a que esos civiles no son sus escudos si no sus familias.... pero a saber, es solo una corazonada. Lllevan dos meses ahi, en el sitio mas seguro de la ciudad para mantenerse con vida durante este tiempo y tienen mucho mejor aspecto que el resto de civiles que hemos visto salir de los sotanos en la ciudad.


----------



## cobasy (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Abr 2022)

Azov member prays at the wailing wall isreal .. make it make sense




















New to Red Ice? Start Here!
*Israel’s Secret Plan for a "Second Israel" in Ukraine*
Dec 12, 2014 Source: voltairenet.org
















Israel’s Secret Plan for a


The role of Jewish figures and that of the State of Israel in the Ukrainian crisis has not gone unnoticed considering that this community represents less than 1 percent of the population. However, a secret report in the hands of the Netanyahu administration confirms that Ashkenazi Jews do not...




redice.tv





The role of Jewish figures and that of the State of Israel in the Ukrainian crisis has not gone unnoticed considering that this community represents less than 1 percent of the population. However, a secret report in the hands of the Netanyahu administration confirms that Ashkenazi Jews do not originate from the Levant, but are the descendants of the Khazars. This little-known population founded a Jewish empire in the tenth century on the banks of the Black Sea. Therefore, some Zionists see in Ukraine a possible second Israel.​


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (25 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Spetsnaz sniper Artyom Mamykin was killed in Ukraine. He took part in the Nord-Ost siege and the war in Chechnya as a member of the Vityaz unit, and signed a contract in 2013.



Joder, el puto Konig es inmortal, lucho para los nazis, ahora con los rusos, en unos años le vemos luchando en la revolución marciana


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (25 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> ​



Criptojew lvl 100 - new spell: Nazi Metamorph


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (25 Abr 2022)

PD: Rusia ya ha perdido la guerra (a nivel estratégico), la perdió al no poder tomar Kiyv, ahora sus fuerzas estan muy mermadas y desgastadas, no tienen capacidad para una ofensiva, una vez se estampen contra la fortaleza que han montado los ukros en el Donbass, los van a vapulear con la artillería pesada de la OTAN y la economía rusa se va a ir al guano.

Bonitas revoluciones de colores van a ocurrir en el Este


----------



## willbeend (25 Abr 2022)

Aqui en Qatarlunya, los de ERC empezaron a recibir votos de españoles cuando dejaron de señalarles, despues de la epoca de la Pilar Rahola mas o menos.

Si los de Le Pen señalaran a otros focos de problemas diferentes al "problema" musulman, quizas empezarian a recibir mas votos de ese colectivo. De todos modos, realmente atacan a los musulmanes como problema?

Aqui tenemos unos cuantos musulmanes chechenos que nos caen en gracia  , a lo mejor podemos trabajar juntos en vez de en contra.


----------



## willbeend (25 Abr 2022)

Nunca me habia fijado en la bandera de Nicaragua... 

como lo ves @elgatochimpliflinguir


----------



## Mabuse (25 Abr 2022)

En este mismo floro los libegales de pro abogan desde hace años por eso mismo. Supongo que unos no admitirán los títulos de la pública y los otros los de la privada. Llevamos un tiempo en que las estupideces que sueltan son cada vez más y mayores. El mundo que conocemos se está disolviendo, y la realidad se abre paso a través de las roturas, la intentan tapar con todo su arsenal de fantasías adormecedoras, pero el loto se acaba.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Abr 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Nunca me habia fijado en la bandera de Nicaragua...
> 
> como lo ves @elgatochimpliflinguir



JOJOJOJO
MAEMIA
SIN MOVIDAS QUE VA


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Abr 2022)

Pepe no te chutes grafeno dijo:


> Criptojew lvl 100 - new spell: Nazi Metamorph
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1036661


----------



## willbeend (25 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> "Ahora no hay nadie que espere ayuda, una esperanza está en Dios, la otra está en el mayor coraje y el más alto sacrificio de las tropas rusas ... ¡Tenemos los trabajos más grandes y sin precedentes en el mundo! Estamos ¡al borde del abismo! ¡Pero somos rusos!"


----------



## willbeend (25 Abr 2022)

El gatito te tiene en ignore? no puede ser, lo tendras tu por los portofolios cargados de gifs y vdeos raros como la bandera de Nicaragua que publica...


----------



## clapham5 (25 Abr 2022)

El clapham pregunta ...nah solo por joder porque la respuesta ya la sabe . 
Por que , si Rusia esta " perdiendo " el rublo vale mas HOY que antes de que comenzara la Guerra ? 
De 81/82 rublos que costaba 1 dolar el 24 de Febrero a 77.38 rublos x dolar . El clapham pensaba , oh iluso de lui que cuando la economia de un pais se iba a merde lo primero que se iba a merde era su moneda . Pues no . 
O sera que Rusia se esta pasando las sanciones por el arco de triunfo ? Traduciendo al arameo cirilico . 
5000 rublos x 1 gramo de oro = 155 500 rublos x 1 onza de oro . 
Si el oro esta a 1934 dolares , entonces 1 gramo de oro = 62.18 dolares 
5000 / 62.18 = 80.41 dolares . Pagar en dolares te sale un 4 % mas caro que si pagas en oro . 
Y a donde va ese impuesto ? A la partida de gastos de Guerra . 
No solo la Guerra le esta saliendo gratis a Rusia , es que encima esta ganando dinero


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (25 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> JOJOJOJO
> MAEMIA
> SIN MOVIDAS QUE VA



Interesante, está basada en esta por lo visto







La *bandera de Nicaragua* fue creada por Decreto Legislativo el 5 de septiembre de 1908 pero no se oficializó hasta el 27 de agosto de 1971, al igual que el actual Escudo Nacional, siendo Presidente de la República el General José Santos Zelaya. Su composición es tres franjas horizontales del mismo tamaño, de tono azul entre claro y mediano, las exteriores y de color blanco la central, en cuyo centro, figura el Escudo Nacional. Está basada en la que perteneció a las Provincias Unidas del Centro de América, la cual a su vez se basaba en la bandera de las Provincias Unidas del Río de la Plata, actual Argentina. 

Dice que esa se basaba en esta pero bueno solo el palo y el gorro.

















Provincias Unidas del Centro de América - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





El 1 de julio de 1823, se reunió en Guatemala el congreso, bajo la presidencia del presbítero José Matías Delgado, y declaró que las provincias ahí representadas eran independientes de España, de México y de toda otra nación. El nuevo país tomó el nombre de Provincias Unidas del Centro de América.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Abr 2022)

Pepe no te chutes grafeno dijo:


> Interesante, está basada en esta por lo visto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JODER LO TIENE TODO

ojas de acacia
gorrito frigio
piramides
ojos 
antorchas luz 
trinagulos xD
sol


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (25 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> JODER LO TIENE TODO
> 
> ojas de acacia
> gorrito frigio
> ...



en la parte de abajo


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (25 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> JODER LO TIENE TODO
> 
> ojas de acacia
> gorrito frigio
> ...


----------



## zapatitos (25 Abr 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> En este mismo floro los libegales de pro abogan desde hace años por eso mismo. Supongo que unos no admitirán los títulos de la pública y los otros los de la privada. Llevamos un tiempo en que las estupideces que sueltan son cada vez más y mayores. El mundo que conocemos se está disolviendo, y la realidad se abre paso a través de las roturas, la intentan tapar con todo su arsenal de fantasías adormecedoras, pero el loto se acaba.




Que digan directamente que hay que votar solo a quien te digan ellos y así nos ahorramos intermediarios.

Saludos.


----------



## Homero+10 (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## raptors (25 Abr 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> *Putin ha 'perdido interés' en la diplomacia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este reporte parece chisme de vieja arguendera...


----------



## raptors (25 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Un gran grupo de soldados israelíes ha llegado a Ucrania y ahora está luchando contra el ejército ruso.



*Como...!!!* israelitas peleando codo a codo con nazis...!! _sacrebleu...!!_


----------



## Trilobite (25 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham pregunta ...nah solo por joder porque la respuesta ya la sabe .
> Por que , si Rusia esta " perdiendo " el rublo vale mas HOY que antes de que comenzara la Guerra ?
> De 81/82 rublos que costaba 1 dolar el 24 de Febrero a 77.38 rublos x dolar . El clapham pensaba , oh iluso de lui que cuando la economia de un pais se iba a merde lo primero que se iba a merde era su moneda . Pues no .
> O sera que Rusia se esta pasando las sanciones por el arco de triunfo ? Traduciendo al arameo cirilico .
> ...



Yo no creo que Rusia esté perdiendo la guerra (aunque no es que esté arrasando tampoco) pero el rublo aguanta porque está intervenido con una batería de medidas durísimas y seguramente compras directas del banco central ruso (se han gastado 30 o 40 mil millones de dolares de las reservas). Los rusos se han defendido relativamente bien para las medidas que se han tomado en la guerra económica, pero van a sufrir también y ya veremos cuánto pueden seguir manteniendo el rublo. Si al final la UE acaba comprando el gas en rublos (y por la deriva de las declaraciones es posible que pase) les dará un poco de aire pero ya avisaba la presidenta del banco central que de momento se ha salvado el sector financiero pero que ahora lo va a empezar a notar la economía de a pie, así que no tienen un futuro muy brillante por delante, aunque con la dinámica económica actual habrá que ver como acaba la UE después de la aventura. Los EEUU y los chinos (y de rebote los indios) son los que están ganando de todo esto.


----------



## Homero+10 (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1036615



*The Guardian publicó los exámenes Forenses de Bucha e Irpin, la mayoría de cuerpos murieron como consecuencia de bombardeos de artillería del ejército Ucraniano.

Marsupia, Ferreras, Risto, Joaquín Prats, Ser, Cope, Antena3 , El mundo, el País, diario prescolar, y demás basura Terrorista informativa ya podéis ir corrigiendo vuestra desinformación HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA*


----------



## Icibatreuh (25 Abr 2022)

*A 200 km de la frontera*

Últimamente está Rusia teniendo muchos incendios "fortuitos", qué mala suerte

Si han sido los ucras los Rusia lo llamaran terrorismo.

*Large fire reported at oil storage depot in Russia's city of Bryansk - agencies*

A large fire was reported early on Monday at an oil storage facility in the Russian city of Bryansk, Russian news agencies reported, citing the emergency…




financialpost.com

*Gran incendio reportado en depósito de almacenamiento de petróleo en la ciudad rusa de Bryansk. Cerca de frontera de Ucrania*


La madrugada del lunes se informó de un gran incendio en una instalación de almacenamiento de petróleo en la ciudad rusa de Bryansk, informaron las agencias de noticias rusas, citando al ministerio de servicios de emergencia.

Prensa Ucrania. Hay video del incendio







*В Брянске прогремели взрывы - горит нефтебаза и воинская часть (видео)*
Жителей домов возле горящей нефтебазы начали эвакуировать




world.segodnya.ua


"En Rusia, en Bryansk, desde la noche del domingo hasta el lunes 25 de abril, *tronaron las explosiones. Después de eso, se produjo un incendio en el depósito de petróleo local*, así como en el territorio de la unidad militar"


*La prensa rusa lo confirma citando la misma fuente de Telegram*


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## Caracalla (25 Abr 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Aqui en Qatarlunya, los de ERC empezaron a recibir votos de españoles cuando dejaron de señalarles, despues de la epoca de la Pilar Rahola mas o menos.
> 
> Si los de Le Pen señalaran a otros focos de problemas diferentes al "problema" musulman, quizas empezarian a recibir mas votos de ese colectivo. De todos modos, realmente atacan a los musulmanes como problema?
> 
> Aqui tenemos unos cuantos musulmanes chechenos que nos caen en gracia  , a lo mejor podemos trabajar juntos en vez de en contra.



Los Chechenos viven en Chechenia.

Es su casa.

Los Marroquies viven en Barcelona, Valencia o Madrid.

Nuestra casa.

La diferencia es abismal.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## qbit (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (25 Abr 2022)

Pues ahí no llegan los helicópteros de Ucrania. Podría ser un dron de largo alcance?

Agencias. La agencia TASS rusa informa de forma similar.


"
*Gran incendio reportado en depósito de almacenamiento de petróleo en la ciudad rusa de Bryansk: agencias*

La madrugada del lunes se informó de un gran incendio en una instalación de almacenamiento de petróleo en la ciudad rusa de Bryansk, informaron las agencias de noticias rusas, citando al ministerio de servicios de emergencia. No se han proporcionado más detalles. *Bryansk se encuentra a unos 380 km (236 millas) al suroeste de Moscú*. La ciudad es el centro administrativo de la región de Briansk, que limita con Ucrania.


----------



## amcxxl (25 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Pues ahí no llegan los helicópteros de Ucrania. Podría ser un dron de largo alcance?



Briansk esta a unos 100 km de la frontera de Ucrania
un grupo de sabotaje se podria infiltrar, aunque luego seria cazado

tambien pueden ser drones como hacen los de Yemen atacando Arabia Saudi a cientos de kilometros


----------



## Salamandra (25 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Briansk esta a unos 100 km de la frontera de Ucrania
> un grupo de sabotaje se podria infiltrar, aunque luego seria cazado
> 
> tambien pueden ser drones como hacen los de Yemen atacando Arabia Saudi a cientos de kilometros



¿Pero es cierto el ataque al oleoducto?


----------



## NPI (25 Abr 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Los Chechenos viven en Chechenia.
> 
> Es su casa.
> 
> ...



Y una cosa más @Caracalla los chechenos son rusos, en cambio en España se regala el DNI y la nacionalidad para siempre.


----------



## Salamandra (25 Abr 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> ¿Pero es cierto el ataque al oleoducto?



Bueno, pues mira por donde:



https://www.jpost.com/breaking-news/article-705011


*Gran incendio en depósito de petróleo en Bryansk de Rusia, cerca de Ucrania*


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (25 Abr 2022)

Orcorrusos ejecutan a grupo de soldados Ucranianos mas detalles aquí









__





Orcorrusos muestran imagen de como ajusticiaron a un grupo de soldados Ucranianos


Canales Rusos de Telegram mostraron esta imágenes donde hay 4 cuerpos visibles y las identificaciones de varios Soldados Ucranianos tropas de "Segunda Linea" la probablemente de la "Defensa territorial" cerca de Izium Uno de los cuerpos tiene las manos maniatadas y los ojos vendados señales...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## willbeend (25 Abr 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Los Chechenos viven en Chechenia.
> 
> Es su casa.
> 
> ...



Menos mal que no eres un catalan diciendo lo mismo sobre los españoles.

Aun y asi, una cosa es hablar de inmigrantes marroquies o argelinos concretamente y otra cosa extenderlo a una religion que es lo que se pretende constantemente por la gracia de Dios.

Al final, los mayores hijos de la gran puta siempre señalan a los mas desgraciados.


----------



## crocodile (25 Abr 2022)

Guerra Paco.

Los satánicos reabren embajada como si no hubiera guerra. 
Cada vez entiendo menos a los rusos.

La embajada de EE. UU. en Kiev reabrirá pronto y se espera que Bridget Brink, la actual embajadora de EE. UU. en Eslovaquia, sea nominada como embajadora en Ucrania, informa The New York Times citando a un alto funcionario del Departamento de Estado.


----------



## Magick (25 Abr 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> ¿Pero es cierto el ataque al oleoducto?












Vídeo de Типичный Брянск — Vídeo | VK


¡Mire Vídeo de Типичный Брянск 15 s de 25 abril 2022 en línea en HD gratis en el catálogo de VK sin registrarte! Vistas: 71204. Me gusta: 346.




m.vk.com


----------



## Guzmán de Berga (25 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Como...!!!* israelitas peleando codo a codo con nazis...!! _sacrebleu...!!_



Como llevan décadas haciendo en Palestina.


----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Orcorrusos ejecutan a grupo de soldados Ucranianos mas detalles aquí
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Otanero propagandista Hola

Te desmonto y aclaro el tema.



* Sólo uno vendado, ya se lo podían haber currado más y tapar a todos.



* Ramas de árboles reventadas (consecuencia de un bombardeo)



* Al de arriba le falta una pierna literalmente por eso han puesto a uno encima para que no se note


Decidle a Borrell que no servís ni para chuparle la polla de 2 en 2


----------



## Julc (25 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Orcorrusos ejecutan a grupo de soldados Ucranianos mas detalles aquí
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son desertores de tu ejército de Pancho Villa eslavo.


----------



## crocodile (25 Abr 2022)

Aparte del oleoducto en Bryansk esta ardiendo una instalación militar, muchos "accidentes" ya.


----------



## amcxxl (25 Abr 2022)

Los lugareños informan de explosiones en la región de Cherkasy, Vinnytsia, Odessa y Rivne.


El ejército de la RUS está concentrando sus esfuerzos en la dirección de Gulyai-Pole y está construyendo sistemas de defensa aérea, dijo la administración regional de #Zaporozhye. Las tropas del RUS siguen atacando las posiciones de las AFU con morteros, artillería y MRLS a lo largo de toda la línea de contacto.


#Ucrania reconoció que #Rusia lanzó un ataque fallido contra #Vremivka, que se encuentra junto a Velyka Novosilka. No se mencionó el pueblo de Neskuchne al S, que RU debe haber cruzado para atacar Vremka. Es probable que Neskuchne esté ahora bajo el control de RU.

Actualización del eje de #Donetsk: #Rusia intentó agredir tanto a #Novomykhailivka como a #Marinka. #Tropas ucranianas repelieron los asaltos a ambas ciudades. Las tropas #rusas continúan bombardeando ambas ciudades mientras intentan suavizar las defensas antes de más ataques.


----------



## K'langas (25 Abr 2022)

Lo de Briansk es muy muy grave.


----------



## Nico (25 Abr 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> PD: Rusia ya ha perdido la guerra (a nivel estratégico), la perdió al no poder tomar Kiyv, ahora sus fuerzas estan muy mermadas y desgastadas, no tienen capacidad para una ofensiva, una vez se estampen contra la fortaleza que han montado los ukros en el Donbass, los van a vapulear con la artillería pesada de la OTAN y la economía rusa se va a ir al guano.
> 
> Bonitas revoluciones de colores van a ocurrir en el Este




Y después fue cuando te despertaste y te acordaste que no tenías café para el desayuno...


----------



## amcxxl (25 Abr 2022)

Explosiones reportadas cerca de Rivne y Vinnytsia 


El gobernador de la región de Kursk, Roman Starovoit, dijo que dos drones ucranianos fueron derribados en el pueblo de Borovskoye, no hubo heridos ni daños, la situación está bajo control. "Hoy a las 4:15 de la mañana en el pueblo de Borovskoye, distrito de Rylsky, las tripulaciones de defensa aérea rusa derribaron 2 drones ucranianos"


¡El momento de la explosión en Bryansk! Muy similar a una llegada! 


Todavía no hay confirmación de #Rusia ni de ningún otro actor sobre la causa de la explosión en Bryansk en el depósito de petróleo y el almacenamiento de municiones reportado. Bryansk es el centro administrativo del Óblast de Bryansk. La ciudad está situada a unas 65 millas (105 km) de la frontera con #Ucrania.


Video de un entierro en el III Reich......Perdón corrección, quise decir Ucrania


----------



## Harman (25 Abr 2022)

Para el relato informativo


El viernes, por primera vez en semanas, el líder de la delegación rusa para las negociaciones con Ucrania, Vladimir Medinsky, confirmaba en sus redes sociales una información de la agencia rusa TAS…




slavyangrad.es











Para el relato informativo


25/04/2022


El viernes, por primera vez en semanas, el líder de la delegación rusa para las negociaciones con Ucrania, Vladimir Medinsky, confirmaba en sus redes sociales una información de la agencia rusa _TASS_, que afirmaba que se habían reanudado los contactos entre Rusia y Ucrania. Esos contactos han dado lugar a una nueva e inevitable ronda de suposiciones, declaraciones interesadas e intento de diferentes partes involucradas de colocar su relato informativo en la prensa. En ese juego ha entrado también Turquía, país que aspira a convertirse en principal mediador y que el sábado afirmaba que existe ya un documento de tratado que las partes están negociando. Turquía anunciaba ese supuesto avance el mismo día que anunciaba el cierre de su espacio aéreo para las aeronaves rusas camino de Siria, lo que evidentemente resta posibilidades al país de lograr ese ansiado papel relevante en las negociaciones.

Minutos después de la declaración del ministro de Exteriores turco Mevlüt Çavuşoğlu, varios medios publicaban algunos detalles sobre el estado de las renovadas conversaciones, paralizadas desde hacía varias semanas, no solo por las acusaciones contra Moscú o por la situación en Mariupol, sino por unas contradicciones entre las partes que hacen que las posibilidades de lograr un tratado que ponga fin al conflicto y normalice las relaciones entre los dos países sean prácticamente nulas en este momento.

Como en ocasiones anteriores, la información publicada por la prensa apunta a un acuerdo improbable y al interés de Ucrania por utilizar las negociaciones para su relato informativo. Según _Meduza_, un medio liberal ruso con base en Letonia, afirmaba el sábado que Rusia y Ucrania negocian dos aspectos fundamentales. El primero es el ya conocido acuerdo relativo a las cuestiones militares, especialmente la neutralidad de Ucrania a cambio de unas garantías de seguridad que implican a terceros países, por lo que un acuerdo rusoucraniano no sería definitivo.

El segundo aspecto es un acuerdo para un “respeto cultural mutuo”, algo que aparentemente podría atajar el objetivo ruso de defender los derechos de la población de habla rusa en Ucrania, pero que, teniendo en cuenta los términos en los que está planteado, parece, una vez más, un intento de Kiev de dirigir las negociaciones hacia un callejón sin salida. Según _Meduza_ este respeto mutuo se reflejaría, por ejemplo, en que si se mantiene en Ucrania cierto número de escuelas en lengua rusa -lengua materna de la población de regiones enteras del país-, un número correspondiente de escuelas ucranianas se mantuviera abierto en Rusia, donde la población ucraniana es una de las muchas minorías presentes (alrededor de tres millones de personas). A finales de marzo, Volodymyr Zelensky afirmó que la cuestión lingüística había sido tratada en las negociaciones y que Kiev exigía los mismos derechos para la legua ucraniana en Rusia que Rusia exige para la lengua rusa en Ucrania. La asimetría de la demanda parece evidente, especialmente en un contexto en el que la lengua ucraniana sigue siendo oficial en Crimea y la lengua rusa está siendo apartada por ley y por decreto del ámbito público en Ucrania, pero el hecho de que sea presentada como uno de los dos temas de negociación es, en sí, significativo.

Frente a las cuestiones de vida o muerte que se juegan en las negociaciones entre Rusia y Ucrania, Kiev continúa explotando en el campo informativo temas que, sin ser menores, únicamente desvían la atención de una situación en la que las negociaciones se alargan en el tiempo sin grandes posibilidades de conseguir un acuerdo. Ante una realidad en la que la cuestión territorial carece de posibilidades de acuerdo -Ucrania pretende volver a las posiciones del 23 de febrero y volver a poner sobre la mesa la cuestión de Crimea, mientras que Rusia pretende recuperar todo el Donbass y se plantea qué hacer con los territorios del sur de Ucrania capturados en esta campaña-, los temas secundarios son utilizados para simular actividad y mantener cierto aspecto de negociación.

El sábado, Mijailo Podolyak insistía nuevamente en que Ucrania pretende un acuerdo sobre las cuestiones militares, dejando para una reunión entre presidentes las cuestiones políticas, la misma estrategia que Kiev utilizó durante años en el proceso de Minsk. Para ello sigue siendo útil también la situación en Mariupol, donde los militares ucranianos -y un número indeterminado de civiles que no fueron siquiera mencionados hasta hace unos días- permanecen atrincherados en el territorio de la acería Azovstal. Sitiados y sin capacidad de cuestionar el control ruso de la ciudad, siguen siendo definidos como _resistencia ucraniana_ y su causa es ahora una prioridad para Kiev, que exige un corredor humanitario o una negociación que Rusia, por el momento, no acepta realizar. Ayer por la noche, la delegación ucraniana volvió a insistir en algo que ya había planteado días atrás y con la que busca otra imagen para su narrativa: una ronda de negociaciones en Mariupol, cerca de Azovstal.

La situación en Azovstal -presentada siempre como la situación en Mariupol, a pesar de que la resistencia ucraniana se limita a una zona industrial al margen de la ciudad en sí- será uno de los temas tratados por el secretario general de Naciones Unidas Antonio Guterres, que viaja esta semana a Moscú y Kiev en busca de un alto el fuego que posiblemente tampoco sea posible. Con la batalla por Donbass a punto de iniciar su fase más importante, es improbable que Rusia acepte una tregua que únicamente serviría para dar tiempo a Kiev a recibir las armas pesadas que están enviando estos días sus socios occidentales.

Pese a las declaraciones, ya sean sobre la necesidad de una tregua o sobre una negociación por los _defensores de Mariupol_, ambas partes son conscientes de que la guerra continuará, por lo menos, hasta que se resuelva la batalla por Donbass. En este contexto, vuelve a surgir el nombre de Oleksy Arestovich, asesor del presidente Zelensky, y un habitual de los medios por su contundencia a la hora de realizar declaraciones explosivas.

Si hace unos años veía la posibilidad de una guerra con Rusia como opción más favorable a Ucrania ya que supondría la ruptura final con Rusia y la entrada en la OTAN, Arestovich se ha referido recientemente a la posibilidad de una guerra de larga duración, un conflicto en diversas fases que se alargaría hasta 2035. Eso sí, todo ello es compatible con la idea de que la fase caliente de la guerra terminará en dos o tres semanas. Esta predicción se une a la realizada por el Ejército Ucraniano el 22 de marzo: aquel día, las autoridades militares ucranianas anunciaron que las tropas rusas únicamente disponían de víveres para dos o tres días más. Pero incluso antes, el 4 de marzo, Bellingcat afirmaba que Rusia, acosada por las sanciones, disponía de recursos para luchar dos o tres semanas más, tras lo cual se colapsaría.

La predicción de Arestovich tampoco es nueva. La pronunció incorrectamente a mediados de marzo, cuando anunció una victoria rápida para Ucrania y volvió a repetirlo, en términos ligeramente diferentes, ayer domingo. Según esta versión, en ese plazo, a tiempo para el 9 de mayo, Rusia trataría de presentar sus progresos como objetivos cumplidos y buscaría negociar. Ese es, al menos, el cálculo de Ucrania, que confía en que la presión de sus socios contra Rusia, fundamentalmente en forma de sanciones y un embargo energético, obligue a Rusia a negociar en los términos marcados por Occidente.

En sus declaraciones de este fin de semana, Arestovich se ha lamentado también de la dificultad para atacar el puente a Crimea, ya que Ucrania carece de las armas que harían posible ese ataque. “Por desgracia, nada amenaza al puente de Crimea a corto plazo”, afirmó al comentar las palabras de Oleksy Danilov, presidente del Consejo de Defensa y Seguridad Nacional, que hace unos días alegó que Ucrania atacaría el puente tan pronto como fuera posible. Frente a la constante retórica de victoria segura de Ucrania, las súplicas en busca de más armas y más financiación para una guerra larga, dan a entender que Kiev y sus socios han optado desde hace tiempo por la opción de continuar la guerra hasta el final. Aunque ese final suponga una creciente destrucción de las infraestructuras del país, de su economía y de su población.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (25 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Valeriya y su hija de 3 meses muertas hoy en el ataque cochinorruso a Odessa.
> 
> Tiene que morir mucho cochinorruso para pagar por todos los crímenes que están cometiendo en Ucrania.



El batallón Tornado, el más sádico ukro-nazi, asesinaba a muchos bebés como ese, violandolos delante de sus padres y a las Valerynas las ahorcan.
Después un juicio paripé y condena, están en la calle.
Aquí su jefe.


----------



## explorador (25 Abr 2022)

Esta noche les han dado bien a los crimínales asesinos rusos y además en su propio terrero





Dos incendios en Bryansk, Federación Rusa. Uno está en una refinería de petróleo, el otro está en una base militar.

Bryansk está a 100 km de la frontera con Ucrania.


----------



## Magick (25 Abr 2022)

Deben haber sido estos los que han atacado Bryansk:

Dos drones ucranianos derribados en la región de Kursk, sin víctimas ni destrucción - Gobernador Starovoit.

t.me/varlamov_news/30465


----------



## Cosmopolita (25 Abr 2022)

K'langas dijo:


> Lo de Briansk es muy muy grave.



Ucrania sólo pretende hacer "desescalada" con esos ataques. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HUROGÁN (25 Abr 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> A mi me huele a que esos civiles no son sus escudos si no sus familias.... pero a saber, es solo una corazonada. Lllevan dos meses ahi, en el sitio mas seguro de la ciudad para mantenerse con vida durante este tiempo y tienen mucho mejor aspecto que el resto de civiles que hemos visto salir de los sotanos en la ciudad.



AZOVSTAL además de lo que no se sabe, es un criadero de bebés nanzis puros, que es una de sus obsesiones desde antíguo, puede que los clonen.
Recordad el video de la nena de 3 o 4 años esgrimiendo con el cuchillo para matar Rusos y haciendo el saludo.


----------



## Trajanillo (25 Abr 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Ucrania sólo pretende hacer "desescalada" con esos ataques.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



En serio te crees lo que dices? Creo que es lo contrario lo hacen para que Rusia sea más contundente y entre la OTAN, ademas te digo que lo han hecho con ayuda de la OTAN.
Creo que tu eres polaco, creo que como la cosa escale mucho y se usen armas no convencionales tenéis media rifa ganada.


----------



## explorador (25 Abr 2022)

Además de un depósito de petróleo y un depósito de municiones incendiados en Bryansk, una línea ferroviaria que conducía a una unidad militar utilizada para transportar equipo militar y municiones a Ucrania resultó dañada, informaron los medios de comunicación.

La ciudad rusa está a unos 155 km de la frontera ucraniana.


----------



## coscorron (25 Abr 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Gracias ... Muy interesante lo que dice.


----------



## Magick (25 Abr 2022)

Esta mañana, en una hora, 5 estaciones de tren en las regiones central y occidental de Ucrania fueron atacadas: jefe de la junta de Ukrzaliznytsia


t.me/boris_rozhin/44930


----------



## Trajanillo (25 Abr 2022)

Lo mismo después de esto se cepillan todas la líneas ferroviarias, nudos, almacenes y aeródromos de toda Ucrania, luchar con una mano a la espalda no es buena idea. En fin, esto va escalar y nos van a joder a todos, por meternos en una guerra que ni nos va ni nos viene


----------



## risto mejido (25 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Esta mañana, en una hora, 5 estaciones de tren en las regiones central y occidental de Ucrania fueron atacadas: jefe de la junta de Ukrzaliznytsia
> 
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/44930



homre , los depositos de combustible no les salen gratis a los ucranianos, los americanos estan haciendo mas mal que bien en este conflicto , los ucranianos estan siendo utilizados por occidente


----------



## vil. (25 Abr 2022)

Trilobite dijo:


> ... Los EEUU..



Ahí te equivocas y muy ampliamente... ¿se está revalorizando el rublo o se está devaluando el dolar?...

El dolar petroleo vale aproximadamente hoy 110, tras inyecciones de reservas de petroleo y la inflación en EE.UU. está alta y en un punto de fuerte impulso hacia arriba...

Hay un error en quienes analizan el valor del rublo como su fortaleza amparándola en intervencionismo... Y NO, no es tal, el rublo no está hoy mucho más fuerte que antes de la guerra, de hecho incluso está bastante más débil, PERO.. PERO...

Y la economía del Tio Sam, ni está mejor, ni está peor a grandes rasgos que antes de la guerra, entonces la pérdida de fuerza de ese dolar sólo tiene un motivo:

CREDIBILIDAD.

Y es coherente. Su fortaleza está en los grupon de combate.. y estos por lo que se ve, contra China o Rusia, incluso me apuro contra Iran NO HAN SERVIDO PARA NADA.

En Ucrania, ¿para qué sirven?. Y esto afecta a la CREDIBILIDAD... de qué sirven grupos de combate costosos si una nación como Irán te tira misiles a una base y NO PUEDES HACER NADA, si una nación como Rusia invade Ucrania y no puedes hacer nada, si una nación como China construye islas artificiales y monta bases allí donde precisa y no puedes hacer nada... y si el petroleo ruso se vende en la misma EUROPA y no puedes hacer nada...

CREDIBILIDAD.


----------



## Trajanillo (25 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Esta mañana, en una hora, 5 estaciones de tren en las regiones central y occidental de Ucrania fueron atacadas: jefe de la junta de Ukrzaliznytsia
> 
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/44930



Lo que acabo de decir, es posible que hayan tomado la decisión de volar toda la red ferroviaria ucraniana.
Y además espera que se envalentonen los ucranianos y ataquen Moscú, verás que risas se va a echar Zelensky y su troupe.


----------



## Cosmopolita (25 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> En serio te crees lo que dices? Creo que es lo contrario lo hacen para que Rusia sea más contundente y entre la OTAN, ademas te digo que lo han hecho con ayuda de la OTAN.
> Creo que tu eres polaco, creo que como la cosa escale mucho y se usen armas no convencionales tenéis media rifa ganada.



Aplico lógica de Kremlin simplemente pero la uso para Ucrania. Si Rusia atacando a Ucrania lo que hace es "desescalar" a la guerra, ídem Ucrania hace lo mismo atacando suelo ruso.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmopolita (25 Abr 2022)

¿No querían la guerra?

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Trajanillo (25 Abr 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Aplico lógica de Kremlin simplemente pero la uso para Ucrania. Si Rusia atacando a Ucrania lo que hace es "desescalar" a la guerra, ídem Ucrania hace lo mismo atacando suelo ruso.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Es que Rusia aunque parezca mentira no ha declarado la guerra a Ucrania, lo mismo su forma de atacar, no tengo ni idea, pero es raro de cojones.


----------



## porconsiguiente (25 Abr 2022)

Putin no quiere que escale más.
Este conflicto tiene un tempo marcado por Rusia y no cambiará por los deseos de los otanos.
Toso lo que hace y dice el gobierno ruso está orientado a su pueblo y a la parte del mundo no occidental, caemos en el error continuo de creernos el centro del universo y todo gira a nuestro alrededor.
No descarto que sea un autoatentado, como el Moskva, un mensaje dirigido a su pueblo para apoyar este conflicto.
Cuanto daño ha hecho en el mundo em Maine.


----------



## Michael_Knight (25 Abr 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Además de un depósito de petróleo y un depósito de municiones incendiados en Bryansk, una línea ferroviaria que conducía a una unidad militar utilizada para transportar equipo militar y municiones a Ucrania resultó dañada, informaron los medios de comunicación.
> 
> La ciudad rusa está a unos 155 km de la frontera ucraniana.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1036750



Buena nutrición mañanera.


----------



## raptors (25 Abr 2022)

*Otro imbecil que se inventa historias...!!* estos ataques a rusia son planeados desde washington... toda rusia esta con putin...


----------



## amcxxl (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## explorador (25 Abr 2022)

momento que uno de los misiles ucraniano hace díana esta noche en el depósito de petróleo o en la base militar rusa en Bryansk


----------



## amcxxl (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## Egam (25 Abr 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Hay que descabezar Ucrania, y poner gobierno títere....
> 
> Si no, otan no va a dejar de pasar material.
> 
> Calopez me cago en la puta con la publi que me salta..... Alguien sabe cómo quitarla?



No script, ghostery, ublock origin


----------



## Al-paquia (25 Abr 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Además de un depósito de petróleo y un depósito de municiones incendiados en Bryansk, una línea ferroviaria que conducía a una unidad militar utilizada para transportar equipo militar y municiones a Ucrania resultó dañada, informaron los medios de comunicación.
> 
> La ciudad rusa está a unos 155 km de la frontera ucraniana.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1036750



todo va conforme al plan


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (25 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> *The Guardian publicó los exámenes Forenses de Bucha e Irpin, la mayoría de cuerpos murieron como consecuencia de bombardeos de artillería del ejército Ucraniano.
> 
> Marsupia, Ferreras, Risto, Joaquín Prats, Ser, Cope, Antena3 , El mundo, el País, diario prescolar, y demás basura Terrorista informativa ya podéis ir corrigiendo vuestra desinformación HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA*



Fuente?


----------



## Fmercury1980 (25 Abr 2022)

*Los rusos están tan sólo a 5 kilómetros de la línea de tren que une Sláviansk con Dnipró. Prácticamente tienen control de fuego sobre la misma:*


----------



## Harman (25 Abr 2022)

Por la noche se produjeron explosiones en dos lugares de Bryansk: el depósito de petróleo de Druzhba y un supuesto depósito de combustible y lubricantes en una de las unidades militares.
Por la mañana, los incendios continuaron siendo extinguidos.
Suponen un ataque con drones, un sabotaje, un ataque de largo alcance. Hasta ahora no hay claridad.

La historia demuestra que las instalaciones de las regiones fronterizas con Sumy y Chernihiv seguirán siendo atacadas.
Para reducir las posibilidades de ataque, es necesario reocupar al menos el norte de las regiones de Chernihiv y Sumy.
En cuanto a hablar de centros de decisión, es importante entender que los centros de decisión no están en Ucrania.
No obstante, yo miraría algunos golpes en el distrito administrativo de Kiev.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44933


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 Abr 2022)

Bueno, hoy otro clavo más en el ataúd. Los regalos yanquis (creo que estos son de UK) ya están actuando. Bombardeos en territorio ruso... Putin se merece, y lo digo en serio, un juicio sumarísimo y ser ejecutado por traidor. No hay otra.


----------



## mazuste (25 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Es que Rusia aunque parezca mentira no ha declarado la guerra a Ucrania, lo mismo su forma de atacar, no tengo ni idea, pero es raro de cojones.



Es, simplemente, que usted no lo ve y lo digiere como lo hacen los rusos.
Ellos ven a los ucranianos como parte - trastornada, eso si- de la familia
y esa relación marca el modo de como afrontan este conflicto.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (25 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Lo mismo después de esto se cepillan todas la líneas ferroviarias, nudos, almacenes y aeródromos de toda Ucrania, luchar con una mano a la espalda no es buena idea. En fin, esto va escalar y nos van a joder a todos, por meternos en una guerra que ni nos va ni nos viene



Algo de infraestructura ferroviaria atacaron anoche. 

Según los Ferrocarriles de Ucrania, en la noche del 24 al 25 de abril, se realizaron ataques a las subestaciones de tracción en las regiones de Vinnitsa y Kiev en la sección Kazatin-Zhmerinka-Fastov. Se inhabilitaron las siguientes subestaciones: Región de Vínnytsia: Subestación de tracción TPS 110 / 27.5 / 10 kV "Podolskaya-callejón sin salida" - 49.032752, 28.071473 Subestación de tracción 110/27.5/10 "Kazatin-2" de apoyo - 49.762179, 28.778676 Región de Kiev: Subestación de tracción TPS 110 / 27,5 kV "Fastov" (ECHE-8), soporte - 50.068231, 29.932703 

Los ferrocarriles ucranianos ahora comenzarán a paralizarse. Si además golpeas a los trenes atascados en los acarreos y estaciones, esto agravará aún más el colapso.


----------



## Harman (25 Abr 2022)

Sobre la falta de combustible y municiones en las formaciones del régimen de Kiev.

Hubo un momento en que el enemigo comenzó a conservar BK. La intensidad del fuego fue disminuyendo. Pero, según todas las apariencias, el mando de las AFU tomó las decisiones adecuadas. Ahora, la naturaleza de los combates cerca de Izyum sugiere que el régimen ha encontrado una oportunidad para organizar un suministro ininterrumpido de municiones y combustible y lubricantes a la zona de Slavyansk y más allá a la línea del frente. Mientras los trenes procedentes de Ucrania occidental circulen por la vía férrea y las fuerzas de las AFU no estén en las calderas, habrá suministro de municiones. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/44932


----------



## ProfeInsti (25 Abr 2022)

Zelenski felicita a Macron: "Un verdadero amigo de Ucrania"


----------



## sintripulacion (25 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> *The Guardian publicó los exámenes Forenses de Bucha e Irpin, la mayoría de cuerpos murieron como consecuencia de bombardeos de artillería del ejército Ucraniano.
> 
> Marsupia, Ferreras, Risto, Joaquín Prats, Ser, Cope, Antena3 , El mundo, el País, diario prescolar, y demás basura Terrorista informativa ya podéis ir corrigiendo vuestra desinformación HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA*



Fuente


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (25 Abr 2022)

Una posible opción para los objetivos de la segunda fase de la Operación Especial

t.me/boris_rozhin/44928


----------



## ProfeInsti (25 Abr 2022)

* 
EEUU anuncia el retorno de sus diplomáticos a Ucrania.*


----------



## Trajanillo (25 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Es, simplemente, que usted no lo ve y lo digiere como lo hacen los rusos.
> Ellos ven a los ucranianos como parte - trastornada, eso si- de la familia
> y esa relación marca el modo de como afrontan este conflicto.



Entonces asistimos a una Guerra Civil. Pues esperemos que no sea como la nuestra y lo que vino despues.


----------



## Harman (25 Abr 2022)

"Preparando la agresión hacia el Donbass": publicados los documentos de los artilleros de las AFU incautados cerca de Kharkiv

Durante un enfrentamiento con las tropas rusas en la región de Kharkiv, los combatientes de las AFU abandonaron apresuradamente una unidad de artillería autopropulsada, y dejaron toda la documentación en su interior. Uno de los documentos más curiosos es el acta de aceptación de municiones. Lo más interesante en él es la fecha de ejecución de los papeles, el 17 de febrero de este año. La orden se firmó seis días antes del inicio de la operación especial en Ucrania.

t.me/boris_rozhin/44924

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## vil. (25 Abr 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¿No querían la guerra?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk




Sólo la estupidez puede imaginar que alguien quiera "la guerra"... no entro en valoraciones de tipo moral, eso lo dejo a quíenes ejercen la estupidez como norma de conducta.

La guerra es costosa y menos óptima que otros medios. Sólo cuando esos otros medios han fallado y la disputa llega a determinados puntos se encuentra que la única solución es la confrontación...

En la agenda energética de europa (creo eres polaco) os han impuesto el renunciar al carbón como fuente de energía. Ahora tienes dos opciones racionalmente coherentes para esa energía, una el gas ruso, otra la energía nuclear de Francia (Areva). Tú crees que Francia o Rusia aceptarán como moneda para dar sus tecnologías o materias primas unos papelitos de colores que fabricas en una impresora... o Polonia no tendrá más remedio que renunciar a esa agenda energética... y entonces de renunciar, ¿estaría dispuesta a salir de UE con todas las consecuencias y sin amparo alguno o quizás Polonia intentaría conseguir por otros medios que esa situación cambiase???... y ya llegados a este punto dónde esta el equilibrio, en que Polonia acepte el depender de terceros energéticamente a coste de ruina... podríamos seguir...

¿Cómo se consiguió que Polonia transigiese con la agenda energética europea??... cuantas y cuales fueron las presiones... es correcto tal escalada por parte de la UE con respeto de Polonia... qué costes se le imponen con ello a los polacos y qué compensaciones se les va a dar???

Una disputa se inicia cuando alguien IMPONE condiciones a otros que no son aceptables desde un punto de vista de la coherencia, ni la lógica... la agenda energética europea es un ataque directo a Polonia, por eso la hubo que forzar a su aceptación... y eso es el inicio de un camino... luego vienen las consecuencias y a nadie le gustan...

Pero en fin, la ceguera NUNCA es buena consejera...


----------



## Argentium (25 Abr 2022)

Paco, prepara el petate que marchas a defender "la libertad, la paz y la democracia"... a Ucrania!!! No hay más boludos porque no entran   









Los españoles son los menos reacios a intervenir militarmente en Ucrania


España se sitúa entre los países menos reacios a enviar tropas a Ucrania y más abiertos a acoger a los refugiados que huyen de la guerra desatada tras la invasión




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Harman (25 Abr 2022)

Pérdidas ucranianas como resultado de la operación militar especial de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas a partir del 25 de abril de 2022

▪Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas perdieron 348 muertos, heridos y prisioneros de guerra en 24 horas. Las pérdidas totales en muertos, heridos y prisioneros en las AFU, NGU y PSC superan los 44.000.

▪Un informe interno del Estado Mayor de las AFU, se perdieron ocho tanques, 19 vehículos blindados, 14 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros, tres MLRS, dos SAM de corto alcance, 21 vehículos y equipos especiales y siete UAV.

Todas las cifras son proyecciones: la parte ucraniana no tiene el número exacto de bajas para cada categoría en sus informes internos.

Algunas unidades están en paradero desconocido y están desaparecidas, algunos equipos pueden ser recuperados después de la huelga. Por lo tanto, la tendencia de los informes internos es siempre a subestimar el número real de víctimas.

Infografía de gran resolución

t.me/boris_rozhin/44939


----------



## McRotor (25 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hasta la fecha FB ha crecido a base de talonario. No se crea que es fácil "monetizar" estos servicios, el mismo Twitter lleva años con el cartel "compradddmee annddaa" puesto que es "gratis" para los usuarios pero mantener la infraestructura informática necesita una cantidad de pasta que suelen ponerlo fondos de inversión. FB tiene su propio sistema de publicidad que mantiene el tinglado, así que no es tan fácil destronarlo.




El negocio de FB perecera como otros antes por falta de intereses de los usuarios... 

Si los usuarios cagan mil para FB ni los anunciantes ni las agencias norteamericanas les interesa meter pasta.


----------



## Icibatreuh (25 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> *A 200 km de la frontera*
> 
> Últimamente está Rusia teniendo muchos incendios "fortuitos", qué mala suerte
> 
> ...



Curioso. La noticia de las explosiones y el incendio en Bryansk ha desaparecido de toda la prensa rusa.

Me imagino que será seguir dando informaciones sobre incendios "fortuitos" sin dar más explicaciones acaba siendo objeto de chistes.


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Abr 2022)

_-Mi padre luchó contra los nazis, contra los fascistas. Si estuviera vivo hoy, le daría asco que Estados Unidos los apoyara ahora en Ucrania.

-Mi abuelo luchó en la 3ª División Blindada en la 2ª Guerra Mundial para Estados Unidos (Batalla de las Ardenas), sin duda estaría completamente asqueado de la América de 2022 y apoyaría a Rusia._


----------



## vil. (25 Abr 2022)

porconsiguiente dijo:


> Putin no quiere que escale más.
> Este conflicto tiene un tempo marcado por Rusia y no cambiará por los deseos de los otanos.
> Toso lo que hace y dice el gobierno ruso está orientado a su pueblo y a la parte del mundo no occidental, caemos en el error continuo de creernos el centro del universo y todo gira a nuestro alrededor.
> No descarto que sea un autoatentado, como el Moskva, un mensaje dirigido a su pueblo para apoyar este conflicto.
> Cuanto daño ha hecho en el mundo em Maine.



La gente suele desentenderse de la economía, aún cuando esté en un foro de tal materia...

Quedarse con Ucrania es quedarse con su deuda o con su sistema económico.. cualquiera querría quedarse con la parte Este y Sur de Ucrania, pero muy pocos o nadie querran quedarse con el resto, es simple SOLO pensar en la DEUDA y ya no digo la que se acetase como justa, que la de guerra será tan inmensa que dudo Ucrania como tal país pueda ya tener algún día independencia dado el inmenso coste de deudas que habrá contraido...

La parte de Ucrania cuyo valor es estimablemente deficitario es la que, guste o no, no va a tomar en ningún caso Rusia, de hecho algo ABSURDO es plantear el combate en la parte interesante de Ucrania y llevar allí las unidades Ucranianas a morir, cuando lo COHERENTE desde el punto de vista económico era obligar a Rusia a invadir la parte economicamente deficitaria y donde las unidades ucranianas aún cuando no tuviesen ventaja, en caso de derrota dejarían un solar a Rusia...

La planta de acero es un chollo inmenso para los rusos, no sólo aniquilan ahí a fuerzas muy bien formadas, sino que además se quedan con un tesoro... 

Ridiculo todo... 

Sinceramente desconozco que lógica tiene desde el punto de vista militar, pero desde el punto de vista económico es todo absurdo y el juego que se le ha planteado a Rusia es el de menos coste posible para ellos y la MAYOR RENTABILIDAD posible... una auténtica absurdez sin ninguna comprensión...


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## frangelico (25 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Algo de infraestructura ferroviaria atacaron anoche.
> 
> Según los Ferrocarriles de Ucrania, en la noche del 24 al 25 de abril, se realizaron ataques a las subestaciones de tracción en las regiones de Vinnitsa y Kiev en la sección Kazatin-Zhmerinka-Fastov. Se inhabilitaron las siguientes subestaciones: Región de Vínnytsia: Subestación de tracción TPS 110 / 27.5 / 10 kV "Podolskaya-callejón sin salida" - 49.032752, 28.071473 Subestación de tracción 110/27.5/10 "Kazatin-2" de apoyo - 49.762179, 28.778676 Región de Kiev: Subestación de tracción TPS 110 / 27,5 kV "Fastov" (ECHE-8), soporte - 50.068231, 29.932703
> 
> Los ferrocarriles ucranianos ahora comenzarán a paralizarse. Si además golpeas a los trenes atascados en los acarreos y estaciones, esto agravará aún más el colapso.



Si rompen las subestaciones tendrán que recurrir a tracción Diesel pero eso sí la tienen disponible, esas locomotoras estarán en depósits de zonas no electrificadas y quizá no sean suficientes. De fuera no pueden llegar porque el ancho ferroviario de Ucrania es el ruso y solo Finlandia y los Bálticos lo comparten, pero están lejos para ponerse a enviar locomotoras metidas como carga en trenes o cosa así. Bueno, y puede que ni haya Diesel porque en la URSS el gredo de electrificación de los ferrocarriles era muy elevado o casi total, así que sin subestaciones se puede parar del todo el tráfico sin alternativa.

He visto que hay 1600 locomotoras eléctricas y 300 Diesel. Es un parque grande porque los ferrocarriles son en Ucrania muy importantes para el transporte de viajeros y sobre todo de hierro y cereales entre otras mercancías.


Otra cosa curiosa es que existen líneas en ancho ruso que entran de Ucrania en Polonia y en Eslovaquia. Son para transporte de hierro y carbones pero segurmante ahora están moviendo material militar. Yo pensaba que transbordaban carga en la frontera pero no les hace falta


----------



## Argentium (25 Abr 2022)

*Guerra Rusia-Ucrania: un catastrófico incendio en un depósito de petróleo enciende las alarmas en Rusia*
*Usuarios en redes sociales divulgaron imágenes de explosiones en la ciudad rusa de de Bryansk, a unos 100 kilómetros al norte de la frontera con territorio ucraniano; se desconocen las razones que las generaron*
25 de abril de 202202:20LA NACION





Explosiones en la ciudad rusa de de Bryansk

58
*01.37 Rusia confirmó la existencia de el incendio de un depósito de petróleo*
*“El Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia confirmó la presencia de un incendio. También hay una confirmación de que son los tanques de combustible”*, señaló la agencia estatal rusa TASS. Tras tomar conocimiento, dicho ministerio envió equipos de rescate al lugar. La causa del incendio sigue sin estar clara.


----------



## frangelico (25 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Guerra Rusia-Ucrania: un catastrófico incendio en un depósito de petróleo enciende las alarmas en Rusia*
> *Usuarios en redes sociales divulgaron imágenes de explosiones en la ciudad rusa de de Bryansk, a unos 100 kilómetros al norte de la frontera con territorio ucraniano; se desconocen las razones que las generaron*
> 25 de abril de 202202:20LA NACION
> 
> ...



Pues ahí hay un agujero de seguridad importante y no es la primera vez que les ocurre.


----------



## Icibatreuh (25 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Guerra Rusia-Ucrania: un catastrófico incendio en un depósito de petróleo enciende las alarmas en Rusia*
> *Usuarios en redes sociales divulgaron imágenes de explosiones en la ciudad rusa de de Bryansk, a unos 100 kilómetros al norte de la frontera con territorio ucraniano; se desconocen las razones que las generaron*
> 25 de abril de 202202:20LA NACION
> 
> ...



Yo creo que a ambas parte no les interesa dar detalles.

1/ Los rusos porque no quieren el bochorno de que les exploten depósitos a 150 kkm de la frontera de Ucrania y a 380 km de Moscú.

2/ Los ucranianos tampoco porque a los yankees quizás no les haga gracias que usen drones (sí ha sido un dron kamikaze) cada vez más cerca de Moscu


----------



## Sinjar (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## Azrael_II (25 Abr 2022)

En el segundo 6 se ve como un disparo una pequeñísima explosión



Sabotaje?


----------



## Sinjar (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## Guanotopía (25 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Pues ahí no llegan los helicópteros de Ucrania. Podría ser un dron de largo alcance?
> 
> Agencias. La agencia TASS rusa informa de forma similar.
> 
> ...



CIA


----------



## OvEr0n (25 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



No hay explosiones secundarias a la explosion de los misiles. No se donde habran acertado, pero esta claro que no han dado a ningun deposito de armamento.


----------



## Mongolo471 (25 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



Muy curioso lo del vídeo, los judíos lo utilizaban en las ciudades, no solo en tierra de minas.


----------



## Seronoser (25 Abr 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> Cuánto han avanzado desde el inicio de la ofensiva? Rusia está perdiendo fuelle, cada vez está más claro. Esto va para largo me temo.



Sí, se están retirando a Vladivostok, cada vez está más claro 
Estos subnormales de donde salen? Así de repente...


----------



## Seronoser (25 Abr 2022)

Trilobite dijo:


> Yo no creo que Rusia esté perdiendo la guerra (aunque no es que esté arrasando tampoco) pero el rublo aguanta porque está intervenido con una batería de medidas durísimas y seguramente compras directas del banco central ruso (se han gastado 30 o 40 mil millones de dolares de las reservas). Los rusos se han defendido relativamente bien para las medidas que se han tomado en la guerra económica, pero van a sufrir también y ya veremos cuánto pueden seguir manteniendo el rublo. Si al final la UE acaba comprando el gas en rublos (y por la deriva de las declaraciones es posible que pase) les dará un poco de aire pero ya avisaba la presidenta del banco central que de momento se ha salvado el sector financiero pero que ahora lo va a empezar a notar la economía de a pie, así que no tienen un futuro muy brillante por delante, aunque con la dinámica económica actual habrá que ver como acaba la UE después de la aventura. Los EEUU y los chinos (y de rebote los indios) son los que están ganando de todo esto.




Tú que no sabes ni escribir un párrafo con comas, y separando frases, vas a entender una puta mierda de la realidad económica de Rusia . Claro que te entiendo, llevas diez años en el foro y solo 200 mensajes. No sabes escribir.

Sigue echándote Hemoal Fuerte, tres veces al día. Quizá tú necesites cuatro.
Y compra varios tubos, que te quedan meses de escozor.


----------



## lasoziedad (25 Abr 2022)

Tomad esto:


*Trump revela cómo habría actuado él en la guerra de Ucrania *
* 
El ex presidente de Estados Unidos ha confesado en una entrevista que habría amenazado al presidente de Rusia con las armas nucleares y un ataque al país.*

25 de abril de 2022 09:06 







*Donald Trump ha sido muy claro cuando ha analizado el contexto de la guerra en Ucrania.* El expresidente de Estados Unidos ha confesado qué habría hecho si hubiera estado al frente en la Casa Blanca, ha lanzado críticas sobre el actual presidente de EEUU, Joe Biden, y ha confesado qué le diría a Putin de ser el mandatario del país norteamericano.

“Putin usa la 'palabra N'. Yo lo llamo la 'palabra N'. Él usa la 'palabra N', la palabra 'nuclear' todo el tiempo. Eso es un no-no, se supone que no debes hacer eso. Lo usa a diario", dijo Trump en una entrevista en la cadena británica Talk TV.



"*Y todo el mundo tiene mucho miedo, mucho miedo, mucho miedo*. Y como tienen miedo, él la usa cada vez más. Es por eso que está haciendo el tipo de cosas que está haciendo en este momento", dijo el que fuera *presidente de Estados Unidos, Donald Trump,* durante cuatro años.

*"Nosotros tenemos más y mejores"*

Trump reacciona a la pregunta del periodista sobre *qué hacer y cómo conseguir parar la ofensiva de Rusia sobre Ucrania*, "en lugar de que Biden diga: 'Oh, tiene armas nucleares', él sigue diciendo que tiene armas nucleares, pero (nosotros) tenemos mejores armas y tenemos el mayor poder submarino de la historia", dijo Trump con su vehemencia.

"Yo diría que 'tenemos mucho más que tú. Mucho, mucho más poderoso que tú. Y no puedes volver a usar esa palabra nunca más", afirmó Trump, quien añadía que no dudaría ante el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin.

Como colofón, "no puedes usar la palabra 'nuclear' nunca más. Y si lo haces, vamos a tener problemas", afirmó *Donald Trump* en un avance de la entrevista más extensa que ha compartido la cadena en redes sociales.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (25 Abr 2022)

Nuestra fuente en el OP dijo que Zelensky estuvo de acuerdo con Anthony Blinken sobre la asistencia financiera. Estados Unidos ayudará a Ucrania a obtener una nueva línea de crédito del FMI y otras instituciones financieras internacionales.


----------



## Guanotopía (25 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Paco, prepara el petate que marchas a defender "la libertad, la paz y la democracia"... a Ucrania!!! No hay más boludos porque no entran
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me sorprende ver a los peperos tan a favor de enviar armas y tropas, mientras los voxemitas están bastante dispuestos a enviar armas pero con lo de las tropas están cercanos a la opinión podemita.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (25 Abr 2022)

El distrito Chervonogvardeisky de Makeevka(Donetsk) fue atacado con el uso de municiones en racimo. El hospital y las casas fueron alcanzados. Hay muertos y heridos.


----------



## Cosmopolita (25 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Sólo la estupidez puede imaginar que alguien quiera "la guerra"... no entro en valoraciones de tipo moral, eso lo dejo a quíenes ejercen la estupidez como norma de conducta.
> 
> La guerra es costosa y menos óptima que otros medios. Sólo cuando esos otros medios han fallado y la disputa llega a determinados puntos se encuentra que la única solución es la confrontación...
> 
> ...



Todo se reduce a una cuestión muy simple (comoe decía el personaje de mi avatar):

"Qué es lo que te pueden hacer y que es lo que tú puedes hacer a ellos". Súmale el sueño de 30 del que muchos se han despertado y les cuesta despertar. Yo no soy constructivista precisamente.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Michael_Knight (25 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



Ese video me suena a bastante antiguo, de hace dos semanas por lo menos. 

Si ya la propaganda putiniana tiene que andar reciclando vídeos de misilazos mal pinta la cosa para los rusos.


----------



## Seronoser (25 Abr 2022)

Pretenden no destrozar el terreno donde van a vivir los nuevos 10 millones de rusos.
E intentar no matar a muchos de los suyos, porque los van a necesitar para el futuro.
No es tan difícil de entender...
Esto no es Irak, ni Siria, donde los americanos no se iban a quedar a reconstruir.
Esto es Rusia. Y como tal, hay que limpiar con cuidado.


----------



## Red Star (25 Abr 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Fuente?











Dozens of Bucha civilians were killed by metal darts from Russian artillery


Forensic doctors discover fléchettes – rarely used in modern warfare – in bodies found in mass graves




www.theguardian.com





Evidentemente le echan la culpa a los rusos, pero todo el mundo sabe que los que bombardearon con artillería cuando los rusos se retiraron fueron los ucranianos.


----------



## vil. (25 Abr 2022)

Hace uno post indiqué que el desequilibrio dolar-rublo, no era tanto por el poder del rublo o de las autoridades rusas, sino sobre todo por lo que el dolar tiene en sus manos...









La Fed tendrá que pegar un acelerón no visto en 30 años: el velocímetro de las subidas de tipos mira a los 75 puntos básicos


La inflación circula tan deprisa que, si la quiere alcanzar, la Reserva Federal de EEUU tendrá que pisar más a fondo el acelerador. Si en la reunión de marzo, el organismo accionó el pedal por primera vez en 39 meses hasta los 25 puntos básicos de subida, enseguida los analistas pusieron la mira...



www.eleconomista.es





La situación es tragicómica... con una inflación por encima de los 5 puntos, la FED tiene tipos por debajo de 2 puntos... ridículo y cuando menos complejo de analizar de cara al medio y largo plazo... siendo muy escueto:

- Si sube tipos de modo consistente, reduce inversiones, pero en esa consistencia esta la madeja de la cuestión; si es suficientemente clara en la subida podría iniciar un carry trade que dejase sin liquidez el mercado internacional y fruto de ello acarrease una reducción de la inflación o casi una deflación, AHI hasta ahora estaba la mejor de las soluciones a esta compleja situación PERO, PERO, PERO... es que ahora Rusia vende sus materias primas y las negocia en Rublos y... y... y... pues que se podría dar y es muy probable que se diese que los países con serios problemas para acceder al dolar se fuesen de cabeza a por el petroleo ruso o por quíen aceptase el canje por otras monedas... y eso tiene complejos escenarios, dado que obligaría a una gran cantidad de vendedores a analizar fríamente las consecuencias, pongamos a Arabia Saudí con China, la cual podría presionar claramente a que la primera aceptase yuanes, en lugar de dólares, so pena de inyectar compras en petroleo ruso masivamente... un acohone para todos...

- Si la subida de tipos es timorata y nada clara pues entonces nos metemos en un escenario nada claro tampoco, en el que el aumento indiscriminado de la inflación conllevaría una huida del dolar, dado la pérdida constante de valor que conlleva su tenencia. A la par una de dos o los salarios suben y con ello se pierde competitividad o no suben y con ello se pierden capacidad de compra del consumidor y con ello se pierden economías de escala, ambas situaciones llevan aparejada la misma conclusión, pescadilla que se muerde la cola y por tanto nuevas subidas de precios e inflación...

Todo esto a groso modo, habría que incidir en un análisis bastante más profundo de diferentes variables, pero es jodidamente complejo y requeriría analizar infinidad de variables...

En todo caso y para que nos hagamos una idea, esto es una zozobra para la propia FED que tome la decisión que tome tendrá consecuencias y en muy pocos casos positivas...

Esta guera amenazaba con llevarse por delante a Europa, algunos lo tenemos muy claro... pero la deriva, casi es INEVITABLE es que está siendo un desastre y de consecuencias todavía nada claras para el DOLAR, así que ojito con todo esto...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Abr 2022)

eso parece un simple desprendimiento de ladera cuando pasaba el tren orco



explorador dijo:


> Además de un depósito de petróleo y un depósito de municiones incendiados en Bryansk, una línea ferroviaria que conducía a una unidad militar utilizada para transportar equipo militar y municiones a Ucrania resultó dañada, informaron los medios de comunicación.
> 
> La ciudad rusa está a unos 155 km de la frontera ucraniana.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1036750


----------



## amcxxl (25 Abr 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Dozens of Bucha civilians were killed by metal darts from Russian artillery
> 
> 
> Forensic doctors discover fléchettes – rarely used in modern warfare – in bodies found in mass graves
> ...



JAJAJAJA The Guardian no es fuente de nada, es parte en el conflicto, dentro de la maquina de propaganda de la NATO, como la BBC, Reuters, Associated Press, France Press, etc...

lo que han encontrado es de obuses SOVIETICOS, tanto Ucrania como Rusia los usan

claro, los rusos ocuparon Bucha y se bombardearon a si mismos


----------



## Trajanillo (25 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Hace uno post indiqué que el desequilibrio dolar-rublo, no era tanto por el poder del rublo o de las autoridades rusas, sino sobre todo por lo que el dolar tiene en sus manos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Desde la barra del bar os digo que una subida d tipos de interés a lo bestia, con empresas y ciudadanos endeudados, países híper endeudados lo único que va provocar es una crisis económica de dimensiones bíblicas

Occidente ahora mismo es un yonqui de los tipos bajos, como se los quites verás tu el sindrome de abstinencia, pero claro lo mismo lo que quieren es eso, una crisis estilo el 29 para que haya una guerra estilo 39 pero con esteroides para que haya que reconstruir todo y empezar de nuevo, no es la primera vez que se hace ni será la última.


----------



## mazuste (25 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Tomad esto:
> *Trump revela cómo habría actuado él en la guerra de Ucrania *
> * El ex presidente de Estados Unidos ha confesado en una entrevista que habría amenazado al presidente de Rusia con las armas nucleares y un ataque al país.*



El problema de Trump, y de EEUU, es que sólo puede desplegar una narrativa, 
llena de luz y de sonido, pero no una guerra moderna, así que la pregunta sería:
¿qué ocurrirá cuando esa frágil narrativa implosione de modo irreversible?
porque ya son sabedores que, esconderse detrás del Atlántico no les servirá
de nada.


----------



## Azrael_II (25 Abr 2022)

Tren ruso inutilizado


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (25 Abr 2022)

La UE frena a Borrell, no hay acuerdo para más sanciones, Alemania, Austria y Hungría se plantan. Al menos hasta la próxima cumbre del 30 de mayo parece que se congela la cosa en ese frente.

Los estados miembros de la UE no acuerdan un embargo total o aranceles más altos sobre las importaciones de petróleo y gas rusos La correspondiente declaración la ha realizado el jefe de la diplomacia de la UE, Josep Borrell. “Detener las importaciones de petróleo y gas o un arancel punitivo sería importante para presionar a Putin y llevarlo a la mesa de negociaciones. Pero por el momento en la UE no tenemos una posición unificada sobre este tema”.


----------



## Michael_Knight (25 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> eso parece un simple desprendimiento de ladera cuando pasaba el tren orco



Pues sí, porque ya sería mucha puntería dar justo en la vía y además cuando está pasando el tren.


----------



## amcxxl (25 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Desde la barra del bar os digo que una subida d tipos de interés a lo bestia, con empresas y ciudadanos endeudados, países híper endeudados lo único que va provocar es una crisis económica de dimensiones bíblicas



que es lo que pretenden , empobrecernos , robarnos el patrimonio y que la gente trabaje por un cuenco de arroz

la inflaccion no es de origen monetario y no se va a arreglar con cambiar los tipos, sim plemente hay que dejar que los precios se adequen a la nueva realidad,

hay 8000 millones de bocas que alimentar y no hay de todo para todos, asi que el precio es el que marca el limite de quien puede consumir un determinado bien

evidentemente esto no deberia ser asi con alimentos de primera necesidad, pero al que no le guste el capitalismo que se vaya a Korea del Norte


----------



## Trajanillo (25 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> que es lo que pretenden , empobrecernos , robarnos el patrimonio y que la gente trabaje por un cuenco de arroz
> 
> la inflaccion no es de origen monetario y no se va a arreglar con cambiar los tipos, sim plemente hay que dejar que los precios se adequien a la nueva realidad,
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, la inflación no es por la demanda, es energetica basicamente y por falta de suministros por otro, mientras eso no se solucione ya puedes poner los tipos de interes al 30% que no se va a solucionar nada de nada, bueno sí que la olla estallará.


----------



## Azrael_II (25 Abr 2022)

Recapitulando:

1. Tren ruso destruido
2. Vía del tren destruida (aunque no parece muy complicada arreglarla)
3. Depósitos de combustible en llamas
4. Base militar destruida o parcialmente destruida 

Y no queda claro si han sido drones. Un comando ucraniano, traidores saboteadores, misiles desde ucrania o una mezcla de todo. Lo que si es un ataque a gran escala.

Rusia atacará hoy edificios oficiales. Sino deberá empujar la guerra en el Donbass


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (25 Abr 2022)

Unidades de la Milicia Popular de la LPR liberaron otro asentamiento: Novotoshkovskoye. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania organizaron un área fortificada en toda regla. Y ahora está bajo el control de la República de Lugansk.


----------



## poppom (25 Abr 2022)

el forero pokemonvilnius hace que no lo leo, me ha metido al ignore o lo habéis matado¿?


----------



## Trajanillo (25 Abr 2022)

poppom dijo:


> el forero pokemonvilnius hace que no lo leo, me ha metido al ignore o lo habéis matado¿?



Cierto, hace tiempo que no escribe nada..


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (25 Abr 2022)

Los triángulos rojos son subestaciones de tracción bajo ataque. Los cuadrados negros son puentes que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania volaron anteriormente y que aún no han sido restaurados.

Contorno rojo: acarreos sin energía, donde no hay tráfico electrificado. Como puede ver, durante algún tiempo la conectividad logística de toda Ucrania se partió en dos de manera competente (teniendo en cuenta el pasaje Polessky en el norte que no ha estado funcionando hasta ahora).


----------



## frangelico (25 Abr 2022)

poppom dijo:


> el forero pokemonvilnius hace que no lo leo, me ha metido al ignore o lo habéis matado¿?



Yo creo que la policía lituana le ha invitado a ser más OTANIsta o a desconectarse.


----------



## vil. (25 Abr 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> .."Qué es lo que te pueden hacer y que es lo que tú puedes hacer a ellos"...



Esto es una tontería... estupidez manifiesta y falta total de visión de largo y medio plazo... si tu buscas confrontación, jamás vas a tener paz, tendrás lo que buscas, no lo que no buscas siempre...

En el caso vuestro, el polaco y la energía... ¿no te parece más lógico que europa entendiese la situación energética de Polonia como estratégica y por tanto se iniciasen procesos colaborativos para que Polonia pudiese seguir usando esa energía en el futuro y el resto nos esforzásemos en copar con nuestras renuncias los excesos de Polonia?. Por poner un caso bien simple, España no depende del carbón, así que bien podría renunciar a él y asumir la parte que corresponda del de Polonia dejando claro que en caso de inmensa necesidad Polonia abastecería a España o cualquiera otra nación...

Cuando en 2060 llegue la hora de renunciar a esa política energética basada en el carbón QUE debe hacer Polonia??... LLORAR o acaso es tan complicado de entender que Polonia no puede llegar a ese escenario sin contrapartidas JUSTAS y coherentes...

Cual es la coherencia que se esconde detras de la ceguera o sordera del resto???

O acaso el caso es ver quíen obedece y quíen manda sin más...

Polonia no tiene porque ser amigo o enemigo de España, pero es de ciegos que un ESPAÑOL obligue a un POLACO a renunciara a sus sistemas de protección ESTRATEGICOS, simplemente porque puede... eso es ESTUPIDEZ SIN MAS... incluso aún cuando ello suponga ventajas competitivas para España... al final no todo vale y no todo merece la pena...


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (25 Abr 2022)

poppom dijo:


> el forero pokemonvilnius hace que no lo leo, me ha metido al ignore o lo habéis matado¿?



No sé la razón, pero creo que borró la cuenta.


----------



## amcxxl (25 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Efectivamente, la inflación no es por la demanda, es energetica basicamente y por falta de suministros por otro, mientras eso no se solucione ya puedes poner los tipos de interes al 30% que no se va a solucionar nada de nada, bueno sí que la olla estallará.



si subes los tipos la inflaccion subira mas en determinadas cosas, dado que estas subiendo un costo financiero a las empresas y la economia acabara de reventar

lo de los tipos es una supersticion sin ninguna base, fuera del patron oro es simplemente falsa

si no subes salarios dificilmente va a subir el IPC por que la gente no tiene mas dinero para gastar
la subida del IPC actual a nivel global es simplemente una falta de recursos para 8000 millones

otra cosa es la bolsa, no suben los tipos para no reventar la megaburbuja bursatil


*“Todo el mundo dice que el modelo de capitalismo existente, que hoy es la base de la estructura social en la inmensa mayoría de países, se ha agotado. Dentro de su marco, ya no hay forma de salir de la maraña de contradicciones cada vez más enredadas "(c) Vladimir Putin, 21 octubre 2021*


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Recapitulando:
> 
> 1. Tren ruso destruido
> 2. Vía del tren destruida (aunque no parece muy complicada arreglarla)
> ...



Rusia no va a atacar nada, no lo ha hecho cuando debía hacerlo, al principio de esta guerra y ni siquiera después de que le hundieran su buque insignia y tras morir centenares de sus soldados... Rusia está dirigida por un negligente insensible. Ni en el peor de los escenarios imaginables cabía esperar esta deriva. Putin es un absoluto cretino, cuya debilidad y falta de decisión está conduciendo al desastre. Como se ve día a día.


----------



## orcblin (25 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> La UE frena a Borrell, no hay acuerdo para más sanciones, Alemania, Austria y Hungría se plantan. Al menos hasta la próxima cumbre del 30 de mayo parece que se congela la cosa en ese frente.
> 
> Los estados miembros de la UE no acuerdan un embargo total o aranceles más altos sobre las importaciones de petróleo y gas rusos La correspondiente declaración la ha realizado el jefe de la diplomacia de la UE, Josep Borrell. “Detener las importaciones de petróleo y gas o un arancel punitivo sería importante para presionar a Putin y llevarlo a la mesa de negociaciones. Pero por el momento en la UE no tenemos una posición unificada sobre este tema”.



realmente a mi lo que me extraña es que rusia no bloquee el petróleo, porque es el que está usando ucrania para mover sus tropas.
el gas es otra cosa.. pero bueno, lo del petróleo canta... y para mi es algo no entendible.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Abr 2022)

Los malos tienen ganas de guerra . Engañaron a Gorbachov haciéndole creer que el mundo iba a ser un sitio guay, cuando lo que realmente sucedió fue la derrota de la Unión soviética sin necesidad de guerra. Pretendieron engañar a los Chinos cambiándoles dinero imaginario por mercancías reales producida por mano de obra esclava . Nunca imaginaron que la raza más inteligente iba a desarrollarse tan rápido a pesar de las estrategias para impedirlo y que tan bien funcionan en sudamérica y España. 

Ahora los chinos no están dispuestos a seguir siendo saqueados , esclavizados y amenazados con armas nucleares porque ya pueden defenderse. 
Estoy completamente seguro que han minado todas las ciudades americanas con " bombas nucleares " metidas dentro de " lavadoras " y otros mecanismos de dispersión radiológica conectados a internet en pisos que el servicio secreto chino ha alquilado para esos fines y que harán explotar tan pronto sean atacados. 

No son necesarios cohetes ni misiles para acojonar a los americanos, sólo un poco de imaginación e inteligencia y de eso los chinos andan sobrados.










Xi Jinping avisa que China nunca volverá a ser oprimida


Un discurso de fuerte carga patriótica para celebrar el centenario del Partido Comunista



www.lavozdegalicia.es











“El enemigo nº 1 de Europa es EEUU una vez más ” . La llamada 2ª guerra mundial fue una pinza con URSS para derrotar Europa igual que ahora.


Edito para añadir este vídeo Fernando Moragón: “El enemigo número 1 de Europa es EEUU” Fernando Moragón, experto en geopolítica especializado en Rusia, China y Asia Central, nos acompaña en Negocios Televisión para hablar sobre la situación que se está viviendo en Europa con la guerra de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Bartleby (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## Michael_Knight (25 Abr 2022)

Por lo que se ve Rusia de bloques de pisos Paco también va bien servida.


----------



## amcxxl (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## pemebe (25 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> *The Guardian publicó los exámenes Forenses de Bucha e Irpin, la mayoría de cuerpos murieron como consecuencia de bombardeos de artillería del ejército Ucraniano.
> 
> Marsupia, Ferreras, Risto, Joaquín Prats, Ser, Cope, Antena3 , El mundo, el País, diario prescolar, y demás basura Terrorista informativa ya podéis ir corrigiendo vuestra desinformación HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA*



The Guardian no dice eso. Dozens of Bucha civilians were killed by metal darts from Russian artillery
*Comento en Negrita.*

Decenas de civiles que murieron durante la ocupación rusa de la ciudad ucraniana de Bucha fueron asesinados por diminutas flechas metálicas procedentes de proyectiles de un tipo disparado por la artillería rusa, han declarado los médicos forenses.

*No creo que los medicos forenses hayan dicho que los proyectiles fueran rusos*

Los patólogos y forenses que están llevando a cabo las autopsias de los cuerpos encontrados en fosas comunes en la región al norte de Kiev, donde las fuerzas rusas de ocupación han sido acusadas de atrocidades, dijeron que habían encontrado pequeños dardos metálicos, llamados fléchettes, incrustados en las cabezas y el pecho de las personas.

*Esto si me lo creo.*

"Encontramos varios objetos muy finos, parecidos a clavos, en los cuerpos de hombres y mujeres, y lo mismo hicieron otros de mis colegas en la región", dijo Vladyslav Pirovskyi, médico forense ucraniano, a The Guardian. "Es muy difícil encontrarlos en el cuerpo, son demasiado finos. La mayoría de estos cuerpos proceden de la región de Bucha-Irpin".

Expertos independientes en armamento que revisaron las imágenes de las flechas metálicas encontradas en los cuerpos, vistas por The Guardian, confirmaron que se trataba de fléchettes, un arma antipersonal muy utilizada durante la primera guerra mundial.

Estos pequeños dardos metálicos están contenidos en proyectiles de tanques o cañones de campaña. Cada proyectil puede contener hasta 8.000 fléchettes. Una vez disparados, los proyectiles estallan cuando una espoleta temporizada detona y explota por encima del suelo.

Los fléchettes, que suelen tener entre 3 y 4 cm de longitud, se desprenden del proyectil y se dispersan en un arco cónico de unos 300 m de ancho y 100 m de largo. Al impactar con el cuerpo de la víctima, el dardo puede perder rigidez, doblándose en forma de gancho, mientras que la parte trasera de la flecha, formada por cuatro aletas, suele desprenderse causando una segunda herida.

Según varios testigos de Bucha, la artillería rusa disparó flechas unos días antes de que las fuerzas se retiraran de la zona a finales de marzo.

*Esto es completamente incongruente. Si tu dominas una ciudad completamente (como estaba en ese momento) no te bombardeas a ti mismo. Por eso es logico que los bombardeos fueran ucranianos*

Svitlana Chmut, residente en Bucha, declaró al Washington Post que había encontrado varias clavadas en su coche.

Aunque los grupos de derechos humanos llevan mucho tiempo pidiendo la prohibición de los proyectiles fléchette, estas municiones no están prohibidas por el derecho internacional. Sin embargo, el uso de armas letales imprecisas en zonas civiles densamente pobladas constituye una violación del derecho humanitario.

Según Neil Gibson, experto en armas del grupo Fenix Insight, con sede en el Reino Unido, que ha revisado las fotos de los fléchettes encontrados en Bucha, los dardos metálicos procedían de un proyectil de artillería 3Sh1 de 122 mm, utilizado por la artillería rusa.

*Ambos ejercitos (al menos al principio) utilizaban los mismos tipos de proyectiles de artilleria (como utilizan los mismos tanques y piezas de artilleria)*

"Otro proyectil poco común y raramente visto", dijo Gibson en Twitter. "Esta vez es el equivalente ruso de la serie de proyectiles antipersonal (APERS) de EE.UU. 'Beehive'... Funciona como un verdadero proyectil de metralla, pero está lleno de fléchettes y un aglutinante de cera".

Los fléchettes se han utilizado como armas balísticas desde la primera guerra mundial. Lanzados por los entonces novedosos aviones para atacar a la infantería, los letales dardos metálicos eran capaces de perforar los cascos. No se utilizaron ampliamente durante la segunda guerra mundial, pero resurgieron en la guerra de Vietnam, cuando Estados Unidos empleó una versión de las cargas de fléchette, empaquetadas en vasos de plástico.

"Las fléchettes son un arma antipersonal diseñada para penetrar en la vegetación densa y golpear a un gran número de soldados enemigos", según Amnistía Internacional. "Nunca deben utilizarse en zonas civiles edificadas".

"No hace falta ser un experto en armas para entender que Rusia ignoró las reglas de la guerra en Bucha", dijo el alcalde de Bucha, Anatoliy Fedoruk. "Bucha se convirtió en un safari checheno, donde utilizaron minas terrestres contra los civiles".

Las fuerzas rusas capturaron Bucha, a 18,5 millas (30 km) al noroeste de Kiev, tras feroces combates pocos días después de iniciada la invasión en febrero. A finales de marzo recibieron la orden de retirarse y en los días siguientes salieron a la luz fosas comunes con los cadáveres de cientos de personas aparentemente masacradas.

Un equipo de 18 expertos del departamento forense de la gendarmería nacional francesa, junto con un equipo de investigadores forenses de Kiev, han empezado a documentar el terror infligido a los civiles durante el mes de ocupación.

"Estamos viendo muchos cuerpos mutilados (desfigurados)", dijo Pirovsky. "Muchos tenían las manos atadas a la espalda y disparos en la nuca. También hubo casos con disparos de armas automáticas, como seis u ocho agujeros en la espalda de las víctimas. Y tenemos varios casos de elementos de bombas de racimo incrustados en los cuerpos de las víctimas".

Las pruebas recogidas por The Guardian durante una visita a Bucha, Hostomel y Borodianka, y revisadas por expertos independientes en armamento, demostraron que las tropas rusas utilizaron municiones de racimo -prohibidas en gran parte del mundo- y potentes bombas no guiadas en zonas pobladas, que han destruido al menos ocho edificios civiles.

Las fléchettes rara vez se utilizan en la guerra moderna, salvo periódicamente por las Fuerzas de Defensa de Israel (FDI), que las desplegaron en operaciones militares en el Líbano y la Franja de Gaza, matando e hiriendo a civiles.

*De todos modos hayan sido los rusos o los ucranianos, unas decenas de muertos civiles en una población de 35000 habitantes, habiendo sido bombardeados por rusos al principio y luego por ucranianos, no me parecen demasiados.*

*Pero llama la atención una cosa que no dicen (que incita a pensar que los muertos por bombardeo fueron durante la ocupación rusa) es cuando murieron (que eso seguro que lo dijeron los medicos forenses). Un articulo completo y ni una fecha aproximada del momento de las muertes, un poco sospechoso.*


----------



## Zhukov (25 Abr 2022)

Análisis militar de la situación en Ucrania para el 24 de abril de 2022. (Readovka)


En general, el estado del frente es estático. Ambos bandos están acumulando fuerzas e intercambiando ataques de artillería. Hubo un aumento de la presión de artillería sobre las posiciones, ubicaciones e infraestructura del ejército de Ucrania y batallones territoriales en Nikolaev y sus alrededores. Los ucranianos esperan el avance ruso hacia el oeste. En base a esto, están tratando de fortalecer las barreras con la ayuda de una reserva que llega de Odessa y las regiones centrales de Ucrania.

El bombardeo intensivo de la artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas está en marcha en la dirección de Zaporozhe. Tenga en cuenta la captura de Malinovka y el envolvimiento por el Noreste de Gulyai-pole.

En Mariupol, continúa la limpieza planificada de "Azovstal" de los restos de los soldados y nazis de Azov que se han asentado allí. En general, la ciudad está liberada de l enemigo posible hablar de la transición a una vida pacífica solo después de la limpieza completa de Azovstal.

Este
En el este, el fuego de artillería en Marinka, Avdiivka y Peski también se intensificó. Aún no hay avance de infantería. En Popasnaya se están librando intensos combates. La mayor parte de la ciudad está bajo el control de las fuerzas aliadas. Hoy en día, la localidad de Novotoshkovskoye quedó completamente bajo el control de la Milicia Popular de la LPR.

Desde el norte, las Fuerzas Rusas llegaron a la frontera de las regiones de Khárkov y Donetsk.

Las Fuerzas Ucranianas comenzaron a mover tropas de Severodonetsk y Lysychansk a la zona de Popasnaya para detener el avance de las fuerzas aliadas que avanzaban.

Norte
Al sur de Izyum, las Fuerzas Rusas están ampliando gradualmente el trampolín para la ofensiva en Slavyansk y Kramatorsk. El avance de las tropas es lento, pero efectivo, con un aumento diario de territorios liberados del enemigo.

No hay cambios en la dirección de Járkov. El único evento significativo durante estos días es un intento fallido de las Fuerzas Ucranianas desde el área al norte de Dergachy para atacar las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas en el área de Kazachaya Lopan. Los blindados combate de infantería ucranianos intentaron avanzar a las posiciones rusas y tratar de atacarlas. La columna enemiga derrotada en la marcha por la artillería y rematada por la infantería. Al haber sufrido pérdidas de personal y material, las unidades ukras a se vieron obligadas a retirarse.


----------



## amcxxl (25 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Norte
> Al sur de Izyum, las Fuerzas Rusas están ampliando gradualmente el trampolín para la ofensiva en Slavyansk y Kramatorsk. El avance de las tropas es lento, pero efectivo, con un aumento diario de territorios liberados del enemigo.


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 Abr 2022)

A few more photos and videos from near #Suligovka, #Ukrainians troops body's are all over the field 18+



The finished remains of the elite #Ukrainian unit of the MTR K2 in Maryinka. And they were beaten by ordinary #Donetsk men from the 100th brigade in the interaction of the assault detachment of the battalion. #RussiaUkraine


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## Elimina (25 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Qué ridículos. Creen que son el ISIS


----------



## Snowball (25 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


>



Menuda línea maginot que han montado los ukros durante los últimos años. Se ve bien fortificado

Para tomar toda esas zonas hace falta, tiempo, paciencia y mucho bombardeo...


----------



## porconsiguiente (25 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Recapitulando:
> 
> 1. Tren ruso destruido
> 2. Vía del tren destruida (aunque no parece muy complicada arreglarla)
> ...



Se te olvida el punto 5.
Autoatentados.
La opinión pública rusa querrá venganza y apoyará a Putin sin reservas. 
Un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (25 Abr 2022)

Porque Rusia no está en guerra con Ucrania.
Y si no estás en guerra, no bombardeas salvo lo que tengas claro que es usado para almacenar armas, que es lo que Rusia hace, por otro lado.


----------



## Seronoser (25 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Recapitulando:
> 
> 1. Tren ruso destruido
> 2. Vía del tren destruida (aunque no parece muy complicada arreglarla)
> ...



Yo creo que mientras no mueran civiles rusos, Rusia no va a cambiar el paso. 
Que bombardeen combustible en Rusia...es como si bombardean playas con arena en España.


----------



## unaie (25 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Estoy completamente seguro que han minado todas las ciudades americanas con " bombas nucleares " metidas dentro de " lavadoras " y otros mecanismos de dispersión radiológica conectados a internet en pisos que el servicio secreto chino ha alquilado para esos fines y que harán explotar tan pronto sean atacados.



La idea no es mala, pero piensa que pasaria si les pillan en aduanas aunque solo sea uno de esos artefactos nucleares. Seria un incidente gravisimo, practicamente motivo de guerra. Ningun gobierno sensato se la jugaria a hacer algo asi, salvo en situaciones desesperadas de una guerra ya en ciernes. Y menos China que tiene vectores intercontinentales. Si me dices un pais que tiene la bomba nuclear pero no ICBMs viables seria posible. Creo que tienes que reanalizar un poco mas algunas de tus hipotesis conspiracionistas.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Abr 2022)

unaie dijo:


> La idea no es mala, pero piensa que pasaria si les pillan en aduanas aunque solo sea uno de esos artefactos nucleares. Seria un incidente gravisimo, practicamente motivo de guerra. Ningun gobierno sensato se la jugaria a hacer algo asi, salvo en situaciones desesperadas de una guerra ya en ciernes. Y menos China que tiene vectores intercontinentales. Si me dices un pais que tiene la bomba nuclear pero no ICBMs viables seria posible. Creo que tienes que reanalizar un poco mas algunas de tus hipotesis conspiracionistas.



Millones de contenedores han entrado durante estos años en Estados Unidos provenientes de China...

En el peor de los casos se podría atribuir a algún grupo terrorista como lo de las Torres gemelas...

El arte de la guerra consiste en el engaño en vencer sin luchar ( general Sun Tzu hace 2500 años)


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## mazuste (25 Abr 2022)

Solo pueblo salva a pueblo, o esperando al capitán Trueno...

Muchos de los defensores , en las redes, "pro-rusos" somos, por desgracia, 
cualquier cosa menos eso. Los propios rusos están cansados de escuchar
que son los salvadores de los pueblos occidentales contra el malvado nuevo
orden mundial transatlántico. He aquí- según este comentarista, por qué:

Russia is NOT the Savior You Want Her to Be
*
"...La gente anuncia que entiende la "verdad" sobre Rusia, que Rusia es un salvador. 
Pues bien, la verdad es que Rusia no es su salvador. Salvaron al mundo una vez, y 
sacrificaron su propio futuro para hacerlo. Su país fue destruido y perdieron casi 
30 millones de personas. Luego fueron recompensados con un asedio de 45 años.
Así que si crees que van a liberar Europa de nuevo, te equivocas. Si crees que el 
Kremlin está jugando al ajedrez en 12 dimensiones para derrocar a los gobiernos 
opresores de Europa, te equivocas. No hay pruebas para esa afirmación y tampoco
tienen ninguna obligación de hacerlo..."*


----------



## cobasy (25 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Esto lo habrá visto Borre?


----------



## unaie (25 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Por lo que se ve Rusia de bloques de pisos Paco también va bien servida.



Segun me he informado sobre el 68% de su poblacion vive en bloques de pisos, al mismo nivel que España.

Euskadi supera ampliamente a toda la URSS.


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 Abr 2022)

porconsiguiente dijo:


> Se te olvida el punto 5.
> Autoatentados.
> La opinión pública rusa querrá venganza y apoyará a Putin sin reservas.
> Un plan sin fisuras.




¿Autoatentados? ¿Hasta dónde puede llegar la auto-propaganda? ¿No le da a usted un poco de pena decir cosas tan sin sentido? La pena es que no le caiga un misilazo al mismo Putin en su choza, a ver a así ya por fin considera que debe hacer algo.


----------



## workforfood (25 Abr 2022)

Ucrania está en guerra total y Rusia está con su "operación especial", por eso esto va para largo. Menos mal que los rusos han empezado a destruir vectores de transporte, sobre todo por las acciones de los Ucranianos en Rusia porque han estado 2 meses de guerra todo funcionando sin problemas.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (25 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Tomad esto:
> 
> 
> *Trump revela cómo habría actuado él en la guerra de Ucrania *
> ...



Luego dicen que el loco es Putin.

Aunque es verdad que no se debe abusar de la amenaza nuclear, ya lo decía Tomate.


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)

Esta noche les han dado bien a los rusos en su propio terreno


----------



## HUROGÁN (25 Abr 2022)

poppom dijo:


> el forero pokemonvilnius hace que no lo leo, me ha metido al ignore o lo habéis matado¿?



Ha sido neutralizado por la antiinteligencia?



Azrael_II dijo:


> En el segundo 6 se ve como un disparo una pequeñísima explosión
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una bala incendiaria con un Barrett puede provocar eso?


----------



## mazuste (25 Abr 2022)

Artículo del ex embajador español en Georgia y los Estados del Cáucaso..

Ucrania: explicar, no justificar

_*"Hemos echado a Rusia en brazos de China, algo que Kissinger consideraba "letal". *_
*Y lo peor, el descrédito de Occidente, ahora una confederación euroamericana...".*


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)

Le van a tener que subir la medicación al hijoPutin


----------



## vil. (25 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> ¿Autoatentados? ¿Hasta dónde puede llegar la auto-propaganda? ¿No le da a usted un poco de pena decir cosas tan sin sentido? La pena es que no le caiga un misilazo al mismo Putin en su choza, a ver a así ya por fin considera que debe hacer algo.



A algunos se os va la pinza fuertemente... pero qué leches va a ir buscar Putin en el resto de Ucrania... salvo el este y el sur, más o menos dónde está qué hay en Ucrania... fuerzas militares y dónde están esas fuerzas militares???, justo dónde está Rusia...

Pero imagina que Rusia va y toma toda Ucrania... ¿y después qué?... ¿cómo mantiene a más de 20 millones de seres humanos, qué economía les va a sugerir o les va a facilitar???..

Para Europa Ucrania sin el este y el sur es el mismo castigo, para qué lo quiere... y sí como amenaza a Rusia puede ser interesante, pero es que se está quemando tanto la UE económicamente como la propia Ucrania en la defensa de lo INDEFENDIBLE...

Es como imaginar que Rusia intentase conquistar Alemania... conqué finalidad, tomar si acaso sus empresas; ¿no eres consciente de que hoy en China ya tienen el know-how empresarial y aún cuando los rusos tomasen esas empresas serían incapaces de competir con China?... qué cohones crees que tenemos los europeos que puedan ambicionar los rusos, SALVO el mercado del gas si nosotros somos capaces de pagarlo y su distribución, o lo que es lo mismo EL RENTISMO que les produciría la venta de sus recursos...

Si Rusi quisiese tomar algo, pues lógicamente se iría a por Irán, a por Arabia o a por medio oriente si pensamos en controlar rutas comerciales... pero hasta eso tendría costes difícilmente sustentables a día de hoy y dado el mercado de materias primas que tenemos...

Entonces QUE LOGICA sigue tal tontería sobre conquistas improductivas?????????... guerrear para demostrar algo: no te has enterado de lo que cuesta... Afganistan, Irak, Libia... son derrotas del día después... por los costes y cuidado muchas de ellas tenían suficientes recursos para sobrepagar dichas guerras...


----------



## petroglifo (25 Abr 2022)

poppom dijo:


> el forero pokemonvilnius hace que no lo leo, me ha metido al ignore o lo habéis matado¿?



Borro la cuenta por amenazas de foreros judeomorfos argentiformes, por lo visto mandaron mensajes y enlaces al consulado de Lituania en Madrid, con la sana intencion de cerrarle la oficina en Vilnius, joderle su manera de ganarse la vida, en los paises balticos no se toleran disidentes, existe una rusofobia feroz.


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)

El 40% de los rusos apoya realizar un ataque nuclear. Para que os hagáis a la idea de la basura contra la que está luchando Ucrania.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## brunstark (25 Abr 2022)

petroglifo dijo:


> Borro la cuenta por amenazas de foreros judeomorfos argentiformes, por lo visto mandaron mensajes y enlaces al consulado de Lituania en Madrid, con la sana intencion de cerrarle la oficina en Vilnius, joderle su manera de ganarse la vida, en los paises balticos no se toleran disidentes, existe una rusofobia feroz.



Puta basura humana.
Pokemus no serás olvidado.


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)

En Briansk, además del depósito de aceite incendiado y el depósito de municiones, el ferrocarril resultó dañado en dirección a la unidad militar, a lo largo del cual se transportaba equipo militar y municiones a Ucrania, informaron los medios.

La ciudad rusa se encuentra a unos 155 km de la frontera con Ucrania.

TPYXA⚡Ucrania |


----------



## arriondas (25 Abr 2022)

petroglifo dijo:


> Borro la cuenta por amenazas de foreros judeomorfos argentiformes, por lo visto mandaron mensajes y enlaces al consulado de Lituania en Madrid, con la sana intencion de cerrarle la oficina en Vilnius, joderle su manera de ganarse la vida, en los paises balticos no se toleran disidentes, existe una rusofobia feroz.



¿En serio? Hay que ser hijo de puta...


----------



## Michael_Knight (25 Abr 2022)

El ejército genocida ruso ha "liberado" la ciudad de Novotoshkivske por el método habitual ruso: arrasar con todo, matar y destruir absolutamente todo.


----------



## mazuste (25 Abr 2022)

Sobre el acertijo del Moskva, de Pepe Escobar:

 Prepárate: algo letalmente "asimétrico" puede estar a punto de aparecer.

_* Ni la OTAN ni Rusia nos dicen qué pasó realmente con el Moskva, 
el legendario buque almirante de la flota del Mar Negro.

La OTAN, porque en teoría, lo sabe. Moscú, por su parte, ha dejado 
claro que no van a decir nada hasta que no estén seguros de lo ocurrido.
*_
* Una cosa es segura. Si el Ministerio de Defensa ruso descubre 
que la OTAN lo hizo, soltará todos los perros del infierno sobre 
a OTAN, como en "asimétrico, letal y rápido".*


----------



## petroglifo (25 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿En serio? Hay que ser hijo de puta...



Y tan en serio, son muy valientes desde sudamerica, pero hay gente a la que si le tocas su dinero, te busca y te da las gracias.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (25 Abr 2022)

Fotos de un tren descarrilado en Rusia el viernes día 22 a causa de un corrimiento de tierras, atribuidas por la propaganda ukra a su ataque de ésta noche....

В Клетнянском районе с рельсов сошел локомотив (фото)


----------



## petroglifo (25 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Millones de contenedores han entrado durante estos años en Estados Unidos provenientes de China...



Tendran que meter a muchos millones de chinos en campos de detencion...









Diáspora china - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)

Estados Unidos cree que Ucrania puede ganar la guerra contra Rusia con el equipo y el apoyo adecuados declaró el Secretario de Defensa, Lloyd Austin a los periodistas tras una visita en Kiev.


----------



## Azrael_II (25 Abr 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1036920



Yo creo que Putin aún cree que puede llegar a un acuerdo con Zelenski y que Europa limpiará la imagen de Rusia en pocos meses. Bueno creo que lo intenta.

Saldrán "personajes importantes", milicianos, mercenarios , ejército y batallón nazi de Mariúpol, también algunos civiles... Incluso igual Zelenski exige que "independientes" supervisen el desalojo de la fábrica, me atrevería a decir que hasta militares de la OTAN...


Y? Los túneles los habrán minado o inutilizado si no lo queman . No encontrarán nada.

Es importante también las victorias morales y de propaganda.

Una vez termine la evacuación, como hayan metido militares allí para supervisar no los vas a mover ahí estarán como un grano en el culo..


----------



## vettonio (25 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Yo creo que la policía lituana le ha invitado a ser más OTANIsta o a desconectarse.



Habrá palmao empalmao. 
Anhelo imposible de todo burbujo.


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)

Yo ya comenté hace tiempo que el hijoPutin no puede permitirse el lujo de perder esta guerra, tiene que presentar una victoria aunque sea pírrica y si se ve muy acorralado lo lógico es pensar que puede utilizar bombas nucleares de carácter táctico, es decir , bombas bastante pequeñas que solo dejarían daños en la zona que quiera atacar, por ejemplo , Odesa se le está resistiendo, quizá sea en esa ciudad donde pueda lanzar un primer ataque táctico.


Lo que está claro es que como el hijoPutin pierda la guerra se va al carajo , muchos soldados rusos han muerto y en muchas familias lo único que hay ahora mismo son lágrimas por perder a sus familiares.

Sin una victoria el hijoPutin está KO


----------



## vettonio (25 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Rusia no va a atacar nada, no lo ha hecho cuando debía hacerlo, al principio de esta guerra y ni siquiera después de que le hundieran su buque insignia y tras morir centenares de sus soldados... Rusia está dirigida por un negligente insensible. Ni en el peor de los escenarios imaginables cabía esperar esta deriva. Putin es un absoluto cretino, cuya debilidad y falta de decisión está conduciendo al desastre. Como se ve día a día.



Con razón dijo Unamuno que "en España, de cada diez, nueve embisten y solo uno piensa".

Parece, que por otros lares mas orientales no es así.


----------



## petroglifo (25 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Estados Unidos cree que Ucrania puede ganar la guerra contra Rusia *cree que puede arruinar a Rusia utilizando a la UE y a los pobres civiles ucranianos*, con el equipo y el apoyo adecuados declaró el Secretario de Defensa, Lloyd Austin a los periodistas tras una visita en Kiev.



Cree que puede ganar haciendo que Rusia implosione, con la China comunista utilizara los mismos medios, pero los chinitos son demasiados para ser autosuficientes, pensandolo friamente los usanos deberian haber intentado destruir primero a China, que es mas debil que la FR, tener tanta poblacion es una desventaja.


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> A algunos se os va la pinza fuertemente... pero qué leches va a ir buscar Putin en el resto de Ucrania... salvo el este y el sur, más o menos dónde está qué hay en Ucrania... fuerzas militares y dónde están esas fuerzas militares???, justo dónde está Rusia...
> 
> Pero imagina que Rusia va y toma toda Ucrania... ¿y después qué?... ¿cómo mantiene a más de 20 millones de seres humanos, qué economía les va a sugerir o les va a facilitar???..
> 
> ...




¿Quién habla de conquistar? Se supone que hablamos de doblegar a un enemigo y forzarle a aceptar algo. ¿Le suena Serbia, bombardeos, destrucción de infraestructuras, quebrar su moral de combate, etc? ¿cómo se puede entender que conforme pasan las semanas el enemigo aumente su capacidad de hacer daño, incluso bombardeando impúnemente territorio ruso? Esto se estudiará, sí, pero como paradigma de la incompetencia político-militar.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (25 Abr 2022)

Las fuerzas rusas siguen avanzando al sur de Izyum, están a punto de cortar la vía férrea Barvinkovo-Sloviansk


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 Abr 2022)

@_Moreneta

La vida de los residentes de Mariupol. Hogueras en cada patio. Lavando la ropa afuera. En Mariupol, el 40% de las casas han sido destruidas, el resto debe ser reparado.


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## ferrys (25 Abr 2022)

Todo apunta a que les han pillado en pelotas. Aceptemos que lo OTAN quiere acabar con Rusia pero que nadie piense que Rusia no va a acabar con la OTAN.
Estamos siendo testigos de tiempos históricos que nunca antes se habían vivido. Rusia lleva décadas preparando su plan y se lo han puesto en bandeja. Occidente se va a tomar por culo. No podemos hacer nada. Los alemanes son los únicos que se ven la tostada y están reculando a marchas forzadas.
Ahora mismo Rusia no tiene que hacer nada. La situación en el frente de batalla está controlada. Con los ucranianos y artillería les están machacando. Los globanazis no tienen opciones. Las fábricas rusas a tope y munición en trenes la que se quiera. Zombombazo día y noche. Pueden estar así años. ¿Y occidente?. Esto está empezando. Después del verano vamos a tener un panorama muy jodido. El Pepito del Cayanne a cuenta, que se prepare.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (25 Abr 2022)

Esta guerra parece el puto día de la marmota. Ahora se reporta que Rusia le ha dicho a EEUU que deje de armar a Ucrania. Pero es que la misma información la leí hace un puto mes. 

Vamos, que Rusia "avisa" y luego no hace absolutamente nada. Al mes vuelve a "avisar" y ya. 

JODER, *LA ESTRATEGIA RUSA ESTÁ DISEÑADA POR ALGUIEN CON SÍNDROME ALCOHÓLICO FETAL*

Rusia pide a EEUU que deje de enviar armas a Ucrania Como informamos anteriormente, el secretario de Estado de EE. UU., Antony Blinken, confirmó que EE. UU. proporcionará $ 322 millones adicionales en ayuda militar a Ucrania. El nuevo financiamiento eleva la asistencia total de seguridad de EE. UU. a Ucrania desde que comenzó la invasión a $ 3.7 mil millones (£ 2.9 mil millones). Sin embargo, Moscú ahora ha advertido a Washington que no envíe más armamento a su rival, ya que la guerra en Ucrania se acerca a la décima semana. "Hicimos hincapié en lo inaceptable de esta situación cuando Estados Unidos de América vierte armas en Ucrania y exigimos el fin de esta práctica", dijo Anatoly Antonov, embajador de Rusia en Estados Unidos. Agregó que se ha enviado una nota diplomática oficial a Washington.









Ukraine war latest: Kyiv 'aiming for peace talks' with Russia at UN by February


Latest updates on the war in Ukraine as its foreign minister says his government aims to hold peace talks at the UN by February; officials say a Ukrainian drone was shot down over a Russian airbase, killing three. Listen to the latest episode of Ukraine War Diaries while you scroll.




news.sky.com


----------



## faraico (25 Abr 2022)

: EEUU y Ucrania están discutiendo el uso de activos rusos congelados para asistencia financiera a Kiev: primer ministro ucraniano.


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (25 Abr 2022)

*Estados Unidos "quiere ver a Rusia debilitada", dice el secretario de Defensa estadounidense, Lloyd Austin*

El secretario de Defensa de Estados Unidos, Lloyd Austin, se reunió con el secretario de Estado de Estados Unidos, Antony Blinken, y el presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelenskiy, en Kiev.

En declaraciones a los periodistas desde un lugar no revelado en Polonia, cerca de la frontera ucraniana, se le preguntó a Austin qué es lo que Estados Unidos considera un éxito en Ucrania.

Austin respondió:

Queremos que Ucrania siga siendo un país soberano, un país democrático capaz de proteger su territorio soberano.

Queremos ver a Rusia debilitada hasta el punto de que no pueda hacer el tipo de cosas que ha hecho al invadir Ucrania.

Ya ha perdido mucha capacidad militar. Queremos que no tenga la capacidad de reproducir rápidamente esa capacidad".

Austin dijo que creía que Ucrania podía ganar la guerra si contaba con el "equipo adecuado" y el "apoyo adecuado".

En cuanto a su capacidad para ganar, el primer paso para ganar es creer que se puede ganar. Y así, ellos creen que podemos ganar.

Nosotros creemos que nosotros -ellos- podemos ganar, si tienen el equipo adecuado, el apoyo adecuado, y vamos a hacer todo lo que podamos y a seguir haciendo todo lo que podamos.


----------



## Magick (25 Abr 2022)

Aprovechando que tenia que bajar a Trieste he subido al santuario del monte grisa para ver de cerca el enjendro diabolico que nos han metido aquí:

*USS Harry S*. *Truman* (CVN-75)


----------



## frangelico (25 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Aprovechando que tenia qie bajar a Trieste he sibido al santiario del monte griso para ver de cerca el enjendro diabolico que nos han metido aquí:
> 
> *USS Harry S*. *Truman* (CVN-75)
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1036952



Si, lleva semanas por ahí. Antes jugaba al escondite entre las islas croatas y ahora está delante de Trieste. Lo que no sé es si hay salidas de aviones hacia Ucrania o está esperando a que ocurra algo.


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Con razón dijo Unamuno que "en España, de cada diez, nueve embisten y solo uno piensa".
> 
> Parece, que por otros lares mas orientales no es así.



El mismo Unamuno que dijo aquello de "venceréis porque tenéis sobrada fuerza bruta..." La guerra tiene sus reglas, como las matemáticas, y quién no las sigue está abocado a sufrir y perder. Dentro de un mes hablamos, me interesa saber cómo van a justificar los "voceros" del hilo las sucesivas impotencias y algún que otro desastre de las fuerzas rusas... las que se supone son mucho más potentes.


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## MiguelLacano (25 Abr 2022)

Y este "autoatentado" qué objetivo tiene? Necesitan alguna "excusa" más para atacar al régimen de Zelensky? No tienen aún bastantes? Venga, un poco de seriedad, hombre!


----------



## Honkler (25 Abr 2022)

faraico dijo:


> : EEUU y Ucrania están discutiendo el uso de activos rusos congelados para asistencia financiera a Kiev: primer ministro ucraniano.



No hay huevos.


----------



## McNulty (25 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Rusia no va a atacar nada, no lo ha hecho cuando debía hacerlo, al principio de esta guerra y ni siquiera después de que le hundieran su buque insignia y tras morir centenares de sus soldados... Rusia está dirigida por un negligente insensible. Ni en el peor de los escenarios imaginables cabía esperar esta deriva. Putin es un absoluto cretino, cuya debilidad y falta de decisión está conduciendo al desastre. Como se ve día a día.



Estás interpretando todo bajo el prisma hezpañol y vengativo del ojo por ojo. Los rusos otra cosa no pero son muy flemáticos y estrategas, analizan cada paso que dan sin emociones de por medio.


----------



## ferrys (25 Abr 2022)

faraico dijo:


> : EEUU y Ucrania están discutiendo el uso de activos rusos congelados para asistencia financiera a Kiev: primer ministro ucraniano.



Esos activos son papelitos que los USA puede imprimir a su antojo. No tiene que descongelar nada. Si no lo hacen es por que están cogidos de las pelotas y no pueden imprimir mucho mas. Imprime que me voy a limpiar el culo con tu papelito.


----------



## cryfar74 (25 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> La pena es que no le caiga un misilazo al mismo Putin en su choza, a ver a así ya por fin considera que debe hacer algo.



Este comentario es idéntico al que hará cosa de medio año, el *.* pronunciaba en el hilo de Siria. 

Y fíjese como acabo él, ahora es un amante de la casquería. Espero no caiga usted en tal perversión, deje el foro un tiempo.


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## vettonio (25 Abr 2022)

Submarino ruso cargando Kalibr.


----------



## Inkalus (25 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Las fuerzas rusas siguen avanzando al sur de Izyum, están a punto de cortar la vía férrea Barvinkovo-Sloviansk



Van a por la via ferrea,...como la corten todas las unidades ucranianas del este van a estar jodidas.Yo entiendo que convertir las ciudades en fortalezas esta muy bien para la propaganda pero me parece una majaderia y un sacrificio de unidades absurdo.


----------



## vettonio (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## MiguelLacano (25 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Este comentario es idéntico al que hará cosa de medio año, el *.* pronunciaba en el hilo de Siria.
> 
> Y fíjese como acabo él, ahora es un amante de la casquería. Espero no caiga usted en tal perversión, deje el foro un tiempo.



En Siria igualmente le faltó decisión a Putin. Los sirios aprovecharon al mínimo esa mínima ayuda. Los bravos soldados sirios fueron machacados por los turcos en las últimas semanas sin que el señor del Kremlin moviera un dedo, y sentenció así que Idlib siga en manos de las alimañas. Nunca quedó claro porqué hizo semejante cosa. Entendí entonces que intentaba ganarse al sultán, aunque sacrificar así a sus propios e incondicionales aliados, con una causa más que justa, me pareció entonces (y ahora más) una puta traición. Pero ahora es que aún es mucho pero, es su propia gente la que sufre y muere y no sé a quien quiere ganarse... para su "ajedrecista" juego... de verdad cree todavía posible un acuerdo con los anglos? Y no me venga con retorcimientos, jamás he puesto ni pondré una imagen sucia y mi respeto por todos y cada uno de los soldados del mundo es una religión para mí. Eso sin perjuicio de que no creo en la piedad con el terrorista y las alimañas del pelo que sean.


----------



## vil. (25 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> ¿Quién habla de conquistar? Se supone que hablamos de doblegar a un enemigo y forzarle a aceptar algo. ¿Le suena Serbia, bombardeos, destrucción de infraestructuras, quebrar su moral de combate, etc? ¿cómo se puede entender que conforme pasan las semanas el enemigo aumente su capacidad de hacer daño, incluso bombardeando impúnemente territorio ruso? Esto se estudiará, sí, pero como paradigma de la incompetencia político-militar.



Lo siento, yo no soy capaz de seguirle... ¿Costo para Rusia de destruir todo lo que llega a Ucrania?... ¿costo para Europa de inyectar eso en Ucrania?...

Ahora imagine que Rusia tiene que avanzar unos 500 km para destruir eso que Europa-EE.UU. facilitan a Ucrania... o lo que es peor, que Europa-EE.UU. le regalan toda Ucrania para él solito, DEUDAS INCLUIDAS...

Rusia se va a hacer con parte de Ucrania, la más rentable, el coste COMO puede suponer no es cero, pero es asumible por lo que se ve... salvo que Ucrania PUDIESE escalar notablemente sus capacidades y atacar de manera constante y sin disimulo Rusia o bien el Dombas y a un coste bastante menor al ruso, NO HAY NADA que hacer...

A día de hoy la guerra no tiene sentido tal y como está sucediendo... ni EE.UU. ni Europa van a conseguir nada ahí, lo que es más desastroso es una sangria para europa del nivel de lo que supuso Vietnam para EE.UU.; y lo que ya es más dramático es un claro desprestigio para EE.UU. si es incapaz de conseguir una victoria, aún cuando fuese pírrica, especialmente desde que Rusia ha impuesto el pago en Rublos y lo que es más dramático desde que EUROPA se niega a cesar las importaciones de gas y petroleo...

Las únicas soluciones a día de hoy en ese escenario serían crear una zona de exclusión aerea, Ucrania tiene todo el derecho a decidirla, es su país... o bien cesar las importaciones de todo tipo de Rusia e imponerlas... o más bien ambas juntas...

Qué no se hace.... pues no se debió entrar en esta guerra y el problema es de CREDIBILIDAD y va a afectar cada día más a la califcación crediticia del Tio Sam, ya no sólo será una debacle de Europa a nivel económico...

En tanto en cuanto esto sucede, que es una debacle de proporciones bíblicas el SEÑOR PUTIN sólo tiene que mirar en ese reducido espacio cómo aniquilar uno y otro todos los envíos que le vayan llegando a los Ucranianos... ya me contará si no va a ser capaz... y como toda guerra, usted ha visto lo que acontece en Siria, tendrá costes... 

Si Europa-EE.UU. quieren ganar esta guerra no les quedaría más remedio que extenderla por toda Ucrania y cuanto más lejos del este y el sur mejor... si quieren ganar tampoco pueden expandirla en el tiempo, dado que TIEMPO IS MONEY, que diría alguno y en el caso de las materias primas más, especialmente cuando alguien además obtiene dividendos con ello y A LA PAR permite que otros puedan ir llevando recursos hacia ese lugar, PONGAMOS ARABIA-CHINA y sus intercambios en yuanes o pongamos la decisión israelí de ubicar reservas en yuanes...

Otra cosa y que yo en el tema de Siria ya dije, es que quizás lo que se pretenda es desgastar a Rusia en Ucrania y acabar dando un golpe en Siria... ahí habría que ver, pero por ahora Rusia se ha guardado muy mucho de ir más lejos de lo que puede tragar, que tampoco nos engañemos NADIE o casi NADIE ha demostrado que tenga capacidades más allá de arrasar algo, Afganistan o Siria mediante o Irak o Libia o... los ejércitos modernos actuales SON DEMASIADO caros y cada vez que se enfrentan a un desarrapado se van a la mierda y tiene lógica, el coste por soldado de un ejército moderno es INASUMIBLE... le pasó a Israel en el Libano, no es tanto por la capacidad operativa, es el coste bruto de cada soldado y el coste global que supone... y a Rusia menos pero le acontece lo mismo...


----------



## vettonio (25 Abr 2022)

Al final del vídeo y a cámara lenta se puede ver la bala que le alcanza.


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Abr 2022)

el mosca se hundió con un solo muerto, si lo dice el kremlin habrá que creerlo



MiguelLacano dijo:


> Rusia no va a atacar nada, no lo ha hecho cuando debía hacerlo, al principio de esta guerra y ni siquiera después de que le hundieran su buque insignia y tras morir centenares de sus soldados... Rusia está dirigida por un negligente insensible. Ni en el peor de los escenarios imaginables cabía esperar esta deriva. Putin es un absoluto cretino, cuya debilidad y falta de decisión está conduciendo al desastre. Como se ve día a día.


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)

EE. UU. quiere que la capacidad militar de Rusia se debilite para que no pueda llevar a cabo otra invasión, dice el secretario de Defensa de EE. UU., Lloyd Austin, después de visitar Kiev.

"Queremos ver a Rusia debilitada hasta el punto de que no pueda hacer el tipo de cosas que ha hecho al invadir Ucrania".


----------



## lapetus (25 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Si, lleva semanas por ahí. Antes jugaba al escondite entre las islas croatas y ahora está delante de Trieste. Lo que no sé es si hay salidas de aviones hacia Ucrania o está esperando a que ocurra algo.



Y para qué iban a arriesgar a acercar un portaviones y todo su grupo allí a la boca del lobo, cuando pueden atacar cómodamente desde tierra despegando desde Rumanía. Además serían aviones de tierra, más grandes y con más autonomía y capacidad de carga.

Los portaaviones son un meme.


----------



## Julc (25 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Explosiones reportadas cerca de Rivne y Vinnytsia
> 
> 
> El gobernador de la región de Kursk, Roman Starovoit, dijo que dos drones ucranianos fueron derribados en el pueblo de Borovskoye, no hubo heridos ni daños, la situación está bajo control. "Hoy a las 4:15 de la mañana en el pueblo de Borovskoye, distrito de Rylsky, las tripulaciones de defensa aérea rusa derribaron 2 drones ucranianos"
> ...



Venga, eso tiene que ser una película.


----------



## ferrys (25 Abr 2022)

Inkalus dijo:


> Van a por la via ferrea,...como la corten todas las unidades ucranianas del este van a estar jodidas.Yo entiendo que convertir las ciudades en fortalezas esta muy bien para la propaganda pero me parece una majaderia y un sacrificio de unidades absurdo.



Personalmente creo que los propios ucranazis se han creído que el tiempo corre a su favor. No se entiende muy bien por que. Sin tener ni puta idea creo que si le embolsan lo van a tener muy jodido. Frstificarse en las ciudades y utilizar a los civiles de escudo no lo veo la verdad. 
El gran problema ucronazi es no querer abandonar Kiev. Pero si no ayudan al Donbass su ejercito va a quedar reducido en la mitad. Y a zambombazos. Los rusos no van a desgastarse mucho.


----------



## zogu (25 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> EE. UU. quiere que la capacidad militar de Rusia se debilite para que no pueda llevar a cabo otra invasión, dice el secretario de Defensa de EE. UU., Lloyd Austin, después de visitar Kiev.
> 
> "Queremos ver a Rusia debilitada hasta el punto de que no pueda hacer el tipo de cosas que ha hecho al invadir Ucrania".



Lo que quieren los usanos es que rusia no tenga la capacidad de defenderse del más que probable ataque por la puerta de atrás orquestado por los anglos, buscando desmembrarla en trozos y repartirse el botín


----------



## frangelico (25 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Y para qué iban a arriesgar a acercar un portaviones y todo su grupo allí a la boca del lobo, cuando pueden atacar cómodamente desde tierra despegando desde Rumanía. Además serían aviones de tierra, más grandes y con más autonomía y capacidad de carga.
> 
> Los portaaviones son un meme.



Por eso lo tienen a tanta distancia y no en el Mar de Marmara.


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## mazuste (25 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Con razón dijo Unamuno que "en España, de cada diez, nueve embisten y solo uno piensa".
> Parece, que por otros lares mas orientales no es así.



"De cada diez cabezas,nueve embisten y una piensa" Antonio Machado.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## vil. (25 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> El mismo Unamuno que dijo aquello de "venceréis porque tenéis sobrada fuerza bruta..." La guerra tiene sus reglas, como las matemáticas, y quién no las sigue está abocado a sufrir y perder. Dentro de un mes hablamos, me interesa saber cómo van a justificar los "voceros" del hilo las sucesivas impotencias y algún que otro desastre de las fuerzas rusas... las que se supone son mucho más potentes.



Usted confunde a un corredor de 100 metros con un fondista... es muy de ciegos... así luego cuando los afganos echan al Tio Sam y alguien se pregunta cómo cohones es posible... por algo simple, un corredor de 100 metros JAMAS ganará una carrera de 100 km; por peso, por falta de hábito, por... porque no ha sido preparado para ello...

Un afgano puede subsistir impenitentemente en su tierra... su coste?, es que él produce viviendo allí y con recursos básicos; el coste de un soldado del tío Sam, cada día que permanece allí sube con respeto del anterior...

Lo malo de las suposiciones... son también el día después...


----------



## explorador (25 Abr 2022)

Que gran día hoy, me nutre ver sufriendo a los crimínales rusos en su propia tierra, además de por mar y aire


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Abr 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa, con el Ur-77 rebajando las defensas de los nazis…


----------



## frangelico (25 Abr 2022)

Yo creo que los turcos no los quieren en Marmara y puede que los griegos tampoco en el Egeo. Así que se han metido ahí, que para llegar a la parte occidental de Ucrania es el mejor sitio, si quisieran dar cobertura a Odessa o atacar Crimea se pondrían en Marmara si pudieran


----------



## mazuste (25 Abr 2022)

Lo más destacado que tenemos de la visita imperial ( en Polonia, que no Kiev, como pretenden hacer creer)
es este comentario de Austin: 
*"Queremos ver a Rusia debilitada hasta el punto de que no pueda hacer el tipo de cosas que ha hecho al invadir Ucrania.
Ya ha perdido mucha capacidad militar... queremos que no tenga la capacidad de reproducir rápidamente esa capacidad".*

Esto lo ha dicho todo un secretario de defensa USAno. Rusia no debiera preocuparse tanto...

BBC


----------



## vettonio (25 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> "De cada diez cabezas,nueve embisten y una piensa" Antonio Machado.



_"La juventud, este estadio frágil y breve en el que todo está permitido. Hay que permitir que los jóvenes se equivoquen y hagan barbaridades y probablemente acaben con el mundo con facilidad"_

Jorge Martínez (Ilegales) Entrevista en La Resistencia 2020

LA RESISTENCIA - Entrevista a Jorge Martínez - Ilegales | #LaResistencia 16.06.2020 - YouTube


----------



## lapetus (25 Abr 2022)

La de poner el culo y callar, la misma que el resto de colonias yanquis.

Su gobierno no quiere participar mucho en la cosa esta contra Rusia, pero allí han mandado de todo los americanos y otros países vasallos (como España). Los Rumanos no quieren armas allí porque saben que son blanco legítimo y se van a comer los golpes si Rusia responde. Pero a los anglos les da igual, total, la guerra no llegará a sus países.


----------



## Azrael_II (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## vettonio (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## vettonio (25 Abr 2022)

Cuenta de Irina en Telegram.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Abr 2022)

petroglifo dijo:


> Tendran que meter a muchos millones de chinos en campos de detencion...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1036934
> 
> ...



Lo que sobra en China son chinos. Se pueden usar también como armas de destrucción masiva.

Millones de espías chinos están repartidos por todos los países robando los secretos industriales y cualquier otra buena idea para llevar a su país.


----------



## Seronoser (25 Abr 2022)

zogu dijo:


> Lo que quieren los usanos es que rusia no tenga la capacidad de defenderse del más que probable ataque por la puerta de atrás orquestado por los anglos, buscando desmembrarla en trozos y repartirse el botín



Y con qué van a atacar los anglos?

Con aviones no pueden, los sistemas de defensa aérea de Rusia se los follan nada más entrar en el espacio aéreo ruso.
Por mar no pueden, los submarinos rusos y los misiles kalibr se follan a la Sexta Flota en 10 minutos.
Por tierra...no pudo Napoleón ni Hitler, van a poder los tiktokers anglos 

Solo podrían atacar con misiles nucleares, y ya sabemos cómo acabaría esa historia.

Así que no, los anglos aunque quieran, no pueden ahora mismo ni toser a Rusia.
Pensaban que en el tema económico podrían...y ya estamos viendo que ahí los anglos están perdiendo la guerra apalizados.


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Poco a poco y sin pausa, con el Ur-77 rebajando las defensas de los nazis…



es brutal ese chisme. yo quiero uno en mi garaje.


----------



## vettonio (25 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> El mismo Unamuno que dijo aquello de "venceréis porque tenéis sobrada fuerza bruta..." La guerra tiene sus reglas, como las matemáticas, y quién no las sigue está abocado a sufrir y perder. Dentro de un mes hablamos, me interesa saber cómo van a justificar los "voceros" del hilo las sucesivas impotencias y algún que otro desastre de las fuerzas rusas... las que se supone son mucho más potentes.



Dentro de un mes... o cuando quieras. O cuando la situación sea suficientemente clara e inequívoca. Cuando el tiempo disipe las brumas de la urgencia y la inmediatez. El bosque solo se contempla en su justa dimensión desde la lejanía.

La fuerza bruta hay que usarla con inteligencia y templanza y no dejarse llevar por la ira que ciega el entendimiento. 

No se le vio responder con ira ni cuando los turcos derribaron el caza ruso en Siria. Ni cuando asesinaron al embajador ruso en Turquía. Ni cuando los israelíes maniobraron para que el misil sirio derribara el avión ruso de escucha electrónica. Ni cuando un misil derribó sobre el Sinaí a un avión comercial ruso con centenares de pasajeros (los integrantes de una orquesta). Todas estas acciones criminales tuvieron respuesta y compensación en su momento.

Nunca debes dejarte arrastrar a donde el enemigo quiera. Siempre debes poder escoger el lugar, la hora y las armas para el duelo.


----------



## delhierro (25 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



jaja, hombre ya era hora. De todas formas hay una cosa que se llama PUENTE. Mucho más dificiles de reparar que 4 bombazos en las vias, eso lo recuperan en 24h. 

Los puentes se puede reparar , pero es mucho más complicado y si rompes varios tramos largos costo e imposible en medio de una guerra.

En fin, lo haran en algun momento ...supongo.


----------



## delhierro (25 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Lo siento, yo no soy capaz de seguirle... ¿Costo para Rusia de destruir todo lo que llega a Ucrania?... ¿costo para Europa de inyectar eso en Ucrania?...
> 
> Ahora imagine que Rusia tiene que avanzar unos 500 km para destruir eso que Europa-EE.UU. facilitan a Ucrania... o lo que es peor, que Europa-EE.UU. le regalan toda Ucrania para él solito, DEUDAS INCLUIDAS...
> 
> ...



No hay motivo razonable alguno para la estrategia de Putin en Ucrania. Si solo quiere el Donbas debe destruir los puentes, sin suministros se pierde la guerra y tu bando ahorra vidas.

No me vale el rollo de es que van a utilizarlos para atacar el oeste de Ucrania. A Rusia no se le ha perdido nada más al oeste del rio, salvo en la costa donde ya tiene los puentes en su poder.

En cuanto a que va a ganar , pues claro pero eso sera PESE a su malisima estrategia. Va a ganar por el valor de sus soldados y con unos sacrificios humanos que podian haber quedado en el 10%. Si hubiera cortado los sumistros en al 2 semana ( le doy tiempo por si creia en el acuerdo por el que se retiro de kiev ) , los del donbas se hubieran rendido ya.


----------



## Epicii (25 Abr 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Esta guerra parece el puto día de la marmota. Ahora se reporta que Rusia le ha dicho a EEUU que deje de armar a Ucrania. Pero es que la misma información la leí hace un puto mes.
> 
> Vamos, que Rusia "avisa" y luego no hace absolutamente nada. Al mes vuelve a "avisar" y ya.
> 
> ...



Avisa, avisa, avisa...como con Ucrania...
Cuando actúe será la guerra nuclear con la Otan


----------



## Caracalla (25 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> es brutal ese chisme. yo quiero uno en mi garaje.



Que bicho más raro se han inventado.

Es bien curioso la verdad.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vettonio (25 Abr 2022)

Artículo de Irina.

_En los círculos de expertos occidentales, no es irrazonable plantear la pregunta de que Estados Unidos no entiende adónde va la asistencia militar estadounidense enviada a Ucrania en tales cantidades.

Las fuentes de inteligencia estadounidenses dicen que cada declaración pública de Kiev es solo una campaña de información, cada entrevista y discurso de Zelensky es una operación de información diseñada para sacar tantas armas como sea posible, que luego no se sabe dónde fueron a parar.

Aquí, ya hay un indicio opaco de que Kiev está revendiendo activamente la ayuda militar de la OTAN en el mercado negro, que posteriormente cae en manos de quienes pueden usarla contra el propio Washington. 

Muy a menudo, MANPADS "Stinger", "Jevelins" y UAV estadounidenses desaparecen sin dejar rastro.

Así lo reconoce también el secretario de Defensa estadounidense, Lloyd Austin, quien se queja de que Washington no tiene fuerzas terrestres en Ucrania que puedan rastrear el movimiento de armas.

Según los mismos canales de Telegram ucranianos, los paquetes del oeste comienzan a desaparecer tan pronto como cruzan la frontera entre Ucrania y Polonia.

Curiosamente, la Casa Blanca sabe de esto, pero lo llaman un "riesgo justificado". Supuestamente, ahora nos vemos obligados a ayudar a Ucrania en su lucha contra el agresor, y luego pase lo que pase y luego ya veremos - tendremos tiempo para averiguar a dónde fueron a parar las armas y en qué cantidad y, dado el caso, las compraremos de vuelta. Como intentaron hacer una vez en Afganistán. Sin 
éxito, por supuesto. El plan es, por decirlo suavemente, muy ingenuo.

La falta de control sobre el uso de armas estadounidenses en Ucrania también es considerada una completa locura por el analista militar Jordan Cohen, quien advierte que en un futuro próximo los mismos Stingers se dirigirán contra los pasajeros de los transatlánticos y los Jevelins contra los trenes. Y será mucho más allá de Ucrania.

Ahora Estados Unidos reconoce que hay
"zona ciega", que surgió debido al desorden en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. El Estado Mayor ucraniano, a su vez, explica el débil control por la “difícil situación en los frentes”, aunque todos entendemos que la desaparición de los paquetes estadounidenses probablemente fue planeada por Kiev hace mucho, mucho tiempo.

Hasta ahora, todas las indignaciones de Washington se han reducido a unas tímidas publicaciones en la prensa y 
parecen "reflejos de fondo". Sin embargo, incluso aquí ya se pueden ver los intentos de Estados Unidos de absolverse de responsabilidad por aquellos posibles atentados terroristas que puedan ocurrir en el futuro en cualquier parte del mundo.

Los internautas europeos también expresan su preocupación de que una gran cantidad de armas no controladas puedan estar en manos de los terroristas ucranianos. El razonamiento de los ciudadanos comunes de los países de la UE es mucho más lógico y equilibrado que la posición de los funcionarios europeos, que solo incitan a sus socios a bombear cada vez más a Ucrania con armas de varios tipos.

Pero todo es en beneficio del concepto: "la guerra hasta el último ucraniano". 
_


@epoddubny
t.me/IrinaMar1004_Z/432


----------



## Alvin Red (25 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Usted confunde a un corredor de 100 metros con un fondista... es muy de ciegos... así luego cuando los afganos echan al Tio Sam y alguien se pregunta cómo cohones es posible... por algo simple, un corredor de 100 metros JAMAS ganará una carrera de 100 km; por peso, por falta de hábito, por... porque no ha sido preparado para ello...
> 
> Un afgano puede subsistir impenitentemente en su tierra... su coste?, es que él produce viviendo allí y con recursos básicos; el coste de un soldado del tío Sam, cada día que permanece allí sube con respeto del anterior...
> 
> Lo malo de las suposiciones... son también el día después...



* off topic deportivo*

La resistencia a marchas largas depende de dos factores que están ligados:

La constitución esquelética, hay gente con esqueletos más engrosados y por lo tanto más pesados y con mayor resistencia a roturas y menos engrosados, más ligeros.

La parte más importante se la lleva la distribución del tipo muscular en los músculos, esta viene fijada por genética aunque puede variarse ligeramente por entrenamientos específicos

*Fibras musculares (musculo estriado o **esquelético**) [**editar**]*

Tipo 1Tipo 2 aTipo 3 xTipo 4 bTiempo de contracciónLentoModeradamente rápidoRápidoMuy rápidoTamaño de la motoneuronaPequeñoMedianoGrandeMuy grandeResistencia a la fatigaBastante altaAltaMediaBajaTipo de actividadAeróbicaAnaeróbica largaAnaeróbica cortaAnaeróbica cortaMáximo tiempo de usoHoras<30 minutos<5 min.<1 min.Fuerza producidaBajaMediaAltaMuy altaDensidad mitocondrialMuy altaAltaMediaBajaIrrigación (densidad de capilares)AltaMediaBajaBajaCapacidad oxidativaAltaAltaMediaBajaCapacidad glucolíticaBajaAltaAltaAltaFuente de energíaTriglicéridosAdenosín trifosfato, glucógenoATP, adenosín trifosfato, glucógeno (poco)ATP, adenosín trifosfatoNotaConsume ácido lácticoProduce ácido láctico y adenosín trifosfatoConsume adenosín trifosfatoConsume adenosín trifosfatoCadena pesada de miosina,
genes humanosMYH7MYH2MYH1MYH4










Músculo estriado - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




.


----------



## Caracalla (25 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No hay motivo razonable alguno para la estrategia de Putin en Ucrania. Si solo quiere el Donbas debe destruir los puentes, sin suministros se pierde la guerra y tu bando ahorra vidas.
> 
> No me vale el rollo de es que van a utilizarlos para atacar el oeste de Ucrania. A Rusia no se le ha perdido nada más al oeste del rio, salvo en la costa donde ya tiene los puentes en su poder.
> 
> En cuanto a que va a ganar , pues claro pero eso sera PESE a su malisima estrategia. Va a ganar por el valor de sus soldados y con unos sacrificios humanos que podian haber quedado en el 10%. Si hubiera cortado los sumistros en al 2 semana ( le doy tiempo por si creia en el acuerdo por el que se retiro de kiev ) , los del donbas se hubieran rendido ya.



Kiev es Rusia.

La frontera por tanto ha de estar unos cientos de kilometros lejos de Kiev si no se quiere correr el riesgo de que la Otan volatilice una ciudad de varios millones de habitanes sin capacidad de respuesta por parte de Rusia.

Si la Urss puso las fronteras donde las puso, no fué porque si.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Seronoser (25 Abr 2022)

60 días después de la operación militar rusa en Ucrania, 6 certezas a día de hoy:

1. Swift sigue funcionando, no se ha expulsado a Rusia y Europa sigue pagando 1500 millones de euros al día en suministros.
2. El rublo se ha apreciado un 15% respecto al inicio de la Operación.
3. El apoyo popular a Putin roza ya el 90%
4. Europeos, americanos y británicos, siguen llorando y ladrando, pero sin tener cojones para enfrentarse a Rusia.
5. El nacionalismo ruso se ha disparado, con simbolos como la abuela con la bandera, la Z, el comandante de la mochila roja y lo que está por llegar. 
6. La vida en Rusia, o en Moscú, que es lo que yo conozco, sigue igual que siempre (Zaras e ikeas cerrados, Mc Donalds y bancos extranjeros, abiertos). Sí, hay inflación (ya la había antes), y sí, habrá caida del PIB este año (ya pasó con el COVID). Pero lo que nace, será aún más fuerte. Social, política y económicamente hablando.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (25 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> La de poner el culo y callar, la misma que el resto de colonias yanquis.
> 
> Su gobierno no quiere participar mucho en la cosa esta contra Rusia, pero allí han mandado de todo los americanos y otros países vasallos (como España). Los Rumanos no quieren armas allí porque saben que son blanco legítimo y se van a comer los golpes si Rusia responde. Pero a los anglos les da igual, total, la guerra no llegará a sus países.



Efectivamente: yo si fuese anglo me daría igual. El problema no es de los anglos, el problema es de las ratas vasallas a los anglos. Y es que ser esclavo siempre sale caro.


----------



## pgas (25 Abr 2022)

tómate la pastilla, covidiota, sabes perfectamente que se pactó con cerdogan desalojar a las ratas desde el resto del país hacia Idlib, precisamente para salvar miles de vidas sirias en Damasco, Alepo, Homs, Daraa .. aparte de buscar soluciones contra los esbirros kurdos de obediencia yanki.

y ahora mismo Rusia no puede sobrevolar el espacio aereo turco para ir a Siria, incluso los vuelos civiles, y depende de la buena voluntad de Iran e Iraq. No se bien que pretende cerdogan, pero imagino que Rusia va a responder escalando en Siria hasta que entre en razón,


----------



## Bishop (25 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Los de ForoCoches siempre utilizan las mayúsculas.



Salvo casos intencionados de gente que sabe lo que significan, los hay que utilizan todo mayúsculas, pero eso suele ser gente sin mucha idea (de nada) que entran como elefantes en cacharrería. Pero los realmente preocupantes son los que siguen la costumbre de usar ALGUNAS PALABRAS en MAYÚSCULAS en los TÍTULOS o en determinadas FRASES . Usándola para pretender dar énfasis e ir taladrando y martilleando palabras e ideas. Ojo, no un uso esporádico y específico para enfatizar realmente algo importante, que todos alguna vez hemos hecho. De forma generalizada y sin venir aparentemente a cuento. De primero de propaganda y manipulación. Esa costumbre está allí muy arraigada y aquí vamos por el mismo camino, pues la están importando y llevan ya un tiempo usándola. Incluso algunos ajenos a su función la adoptan inocentemente.

De todas formas, por lo que veo mirando(con navegación privada) el mensaje original aludido, no es que sean en mayúsculas, sino en tamaño de letra aumentado. Es una función similar (llamar la atención), pero no se persigue lo mismo en este caso ("restregar").


----------



## lapetus (25 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No hay motivo razonable alguno para la estrategia de Putin en Ucrania.



No intentes buscar explicaciones racionales porque no las hay. Rusia es como ese "amigo" borracho que se te echa al cuello y te echa el aliento a vodka en la cara. La no-estrategia parece ser ir allí y darle "amor" al hermano ukro hasta que se canse y negocie, que es en realidad lo que van buscando.

El segundo escalón es peor que el primero, no creo ni que pueda tomar el Donbass (hombre, con mucho tiempo igual sí).


----------



## Inkalus (25 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> 60 días después de la operación militar rusa en Ucrania, 6 certezas a día de hoy:
> 
> 1. Swift sigue funcionando, no se ha expulsado a Rusia y Europa sigue pagando 1500 millones de euros al día en suministros.
> 2. El rublo se ha apreciado un 15% respecto al inicio de la Operación.
> ...



Respecto al nacionalismo ruso. 

Al principio de la guerra hubo protestas contra esta en ciudades rusas que fueron reprimidas si, pero durante un tiempo no eran castigadas de forma dura, el apoyo a la guerra en Rusia no era ni de coña tan gordo como lo es ahora, pero la estupidez supina Otanesca de prohibir cualquier cosa rusa incluso obligar a que simples compositores tomaran partido en contra de su propio país (con el riesgo que eso supone) ha disparado el sentimiento de aislamiento, desconfianza e incomprensión que han tenido los rusos con Europa durante toda su historia, los rusos como tal siempre se han sentido despreciados por parte del resto de occidente y este tipo de acciones se lo confirman.

En lugar de personalizar la guerra como una acción agresora de Putin la han equiparado a una acción de toda Rusia en la que todo ruso es culpable.Menudos putos genios.


----------



## delhierro (25 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> No intentes buscar explicaciones racionales porque no las hay. Rusia es como ese "amigo" borracho que se te echa al cuello y te echa el aliento a vodka en la cara. La no-estrategia parece ser ir allí y darle "amor" al hermano ukro hasta que se canse y negocie, que es en realidad lo que van buscando.
> 
> El segundo escalón es peor que el primero, no creo ni que pueda tomar el Donbass (hombre, con mucho tiempo igual sí).



Na, los rusos tienen razon la OTAN ha estado hormonando a Ucrania desde que le colaron un gobierno titere con un golpe de estado en el 2014.

Putin debio haber actuado entonces defendiendo a muerte al gobierno LEGITIMO, pero se arrugo. De esos polvos estos lodos.

Entiendo su linea roja, lo que es penosa es la estrategia, bueno la no estrategia de Putin. Pero van a ganar igual. De eso estoy seguro, solo que sus torpezas subiran el coste.


----------



## McRotor (25 Abr 2022)

ukranian memes forces?


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (25 Abr 2022)

Más inputs sobre los biolaboratorios.

```
https://avalonlibrary.net/?dir=Ukraine/US_biolabs/Russian_briefing_slides_%2B_documents_on_biological_program_activity_in_Ukraine
```



Spoiler





```
https://avalonlibrary.net/Ukraine/US_biolabs/Russian_briefing_slides_+_documents_on_biological_program_activity_in_Ukraine/2022-03-24_документы.zip
```

Dentro de aquí nos encontramos, por ejemplo, con este documento relativo a una autorización para vigilancia y transporte (importación) de muestras ("materiales controlados, organismos, vectores") hacia laboratorios estadounidenses con una vigencia de un año (mayo 2015-mayo 2016). El documento es emitido por el *National Import Export Services (NIES)* de EEUU y lo autoriza la doctora *Linda Kahn-Tobin*. El destinatario de las muestras, o la persona autorizada, es *Kevin Beggs*, del *CDC*. No leo por ninguna parte "Ucrania" ni nada relativo a Ucrania, y tal vez se trate de envíos entre laboratorios americanos, pero recordemos que la agencia que emite el documento es el NIES, y se importa-exporta entre diferentes países y no dentro de un mismo país, ¿no?. Faltaría ver los otros documentos de la carpeta, concretamente dos, si se especifica algo que tenga que ver con Ucrania o más países. En cualquier caso, imagino que en un marco de cooperación científica todo eso no sería extraño. Pero claro, aquí lo que se dilucida es si bajo esa apariencia de cooperación científica EEUU-Ucrania (no hablemos ya de otros países) se esconde algo más, concretamente un programa de desarrollo de armas biológicas, eso es lo que sostienen las autoridades rusas. Algún sentido tendrá que este documento esté ahí. Me limito a proponer inputs, porqué yo no soy nadie para determinar nada. Sirva este último apunte como contestación al amigo conforero Zhu De.

"документы.zip\2022-03-24_документы\6. Разрешение USDA"

*"Оригинал.pdf"*


Spoiler
























Los dos otros documentos de la carpeta.

*"Обложка.rtf"*


Spoiler












*"Перевод.rtf"*


Spoiler


----------



## Roedr (25 Abr 2022)

Inkalus dijo:


> Respecto al nacionalismo ruso.
> 
> Al principio de la guerra hubo protestas contra esta en ciudades rusas que fueron reprimidas si, pero durante un tiempo no eran castigadas de forma dura, el apoyo a la guerra en Rusia no era ni de coña tan gordo como lo es ahora, pero la estupidez supina Otanesca de prohibir cualquier cosa rusa incluso obligar a que simples compositores tomaran partido en contra de su propio país (con el riesgo que eso supone) ha disparado el sentimiento de aislamiento, desconfianza e incomprensión que han tenido los rusos con Europa durante toda su historia, los rusos como tal siempre se han sentido despreciados por parte del resto de occidente y este tipo de acciones se lo confirman.
> 
> En lugar de personalizar la guerra como una acción agresora de Putin la han equiparado a una acción de toda Rusia en la que todo ruso es culpable.Menudos putos genios.



Exacto. Si Rusia quisiera podría movilizar un millón de soldados dispuestos a ir a la guerra con la OTAN.


----------



## delhierro (25 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Este comentario es idéntico al que hará cosa de medio año, el *.* pronunciaba en el hilo de Siria.
> 
> Y fíjese como acabo él, ahora es un amante de la casquería. Espero no caiga usted en tal perversión, deje el foro un tiempo.



Pues acabo en tablas, no en victoria. Y las tablas las consiguieron los rusos pero ahí quedo la cosa. Aun hay 1/3 de territorio ocupado por turquia, los yanquis etc...

En Ucrania Putin tienen todas las putas cartas, solo que pasa de jugarlas. Acabo de verle "felicitando" a Macron. Siento llevar razon como en el 2014, este tio es idiota y provinciano. Esta felicitando a unos tios que estan maniobrando para verle ahorcado. En fin, le va a librar el valor de sus soldados, y la resistencia del pueblo ruso, pero con un lider serio les iria mucho mejor.


----------



## Azrael_II (25 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Más inputs sobre los biolaboratorios.
> 
> ```
> https://avalonlibrary.net/?dir=Ukraine/US_biolabs/Russian_briefing_slides_%2B_documents_on_biological_program_activity_in_Ukraine
> ...



Donde está el hilo ye hicistes?


----------



## Arraki (25 Abr 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Esta guerra parece el puto día de la marmota. Ahora se reporta que Rusia le ha dicho a EEUU que deje de armar a Ucrania. Pero es que la misma información la leí hace un puto mes.
> 
> Vamos, que Rusia "avisa" y luego no hace absolutamente nada. Al mes vuelve a "avisar" y ya.
> 
> ...



Algunos se piensan que esto no va a traer consecuencias a Occidente y yo en ese momento me acuerdo y mucho de como era el mundo durante la guerra fría.

Como se desestabilizaban los países, surgían guerrillas, ataques terroristas etc... Realmente nos estamos enfrentando a una guerra fría del siglo XXI.

Desconozco las armas y los medios, pero no tengo dudas de que vamos a pagar con sangre y me toca mucho los cojones que nuestro país se haya buscado un enemigo sin ninguna necesidad, más si cabe teniendo en cuenta las buenas intenciones de Rusia respecto a occidente en lo peor de la pandemia.

estamos haciendo el gilipollas una vez más


----------



## mazuste (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## lapetus (25 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Putin debio haber actuado entonces defendiendo a muerte al gobierno LEGITIMO, pero se arrugo. De esos polvos estos lodos.



La cosa es si Rusia tiene capacidad de crearse un área de influencia neutral. Según los americanos, como cayó la URSS, entonces es que perdieron la guerra fría y no tienen derecho a tener tal zona de influencia. Ahora les toca demostrar que sí, que han vuelto y se merecen ese respeto, pero no veo que en Europa ocurra eso, más bien han quedado en ridículo. Es como aquella pobre intervención de los paracaidistas soviéticos en Finlandia. Quién sabe si aquello no convenció a Hitler de invadir la URSS.


delhierro dijo:


> Entiendo su linea roja, lo que es penosa es la estrategia, bueno la no estrategia de Putin. Pero van a ganar igual. De eso estoy seguro, solo que sus torpezas subiran el coste.



Pues no sé si logrará una Ucrania no hostil, pero por lo pronto Finlandia y Suecia, ambas gobernadas por títeres sorosianos, dicen que van a entrar en la OTAN. Con lo cual la narrativa de que lo de Ucrania se hace para no tener al enemigo otánico en la frontera ya quedaría deslegitimada (lo estaba ya con los Bálticos, pero bueno).


----------



## Gnidlog (25 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Poco a poco y sin pausa, con el Ur-77 rebajando las defensas de los nazis…



Nazis, como franco?


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (25 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Donde está el hilo ye hicistes?




¿Qué hilo?


----------



## Harman (25 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Si, lleva semanas por ahí. Antes jugaba al escondite entre las islas croatas y ahora está delante de Trieste. Lo que no sé es si hay salidas de aviones hacia Ucrania o está esperando a que ocurra algo.




Allí está a salvo de los submarinos rusos.


----------



## delhierro (25 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> La cosa es si Rusia tiene capacidad de crearse un área de influencia neutral. Según los americanos, como cayó la URSS, entonces es que perdieron la guerra fría y no tienen derecho a tener tal zona de influencia. Ahora les toca demostrar que sí, que han vuelto y se merecen ese respeto, pero no veo que en Europa ocurra eso, más bien han quedado en ridículo. Es como aquella pobre intervención de los paracaidistas soviéticos en Finlandia. Quién sabe si aquello no convenció a Hitler de invadir la URSS.
> 
> Pues no sé si logrará una Ucrania no hostil, pero por lo pronto Finlandia y Suecia, ambas gobernadas por títeres sorosianos, dicen que van a entrar en la OTAN. Con lo cual la narrativa de que lo de Ucrania se hace para no tener al enemigo otánico en la frontera ya quedaría deslegitimada (lo estaba ya con los Bálticos, pero bueno).



Tienen un liderazgo politico que lo que queria era ser admitido en el club occidental. Aun funciona con esa premisa en el fondo. Por eso no ataca los puentes ( oh le van a abroncar desde aquí ) o felicita a Macron. Los rusos tiene un jodido problema con eso, pero lo resolveran de una forma u otra. 

Los occidentales siguen empujando a Putin, al final vamos a tener un problema de verdad.


----------



## Patatas bravas (25 Abr 2022)

*Boomm!!!. BREAKING Ucrania 'puede ganar' la guerra 'si tienen el equipo adecuado': jefe del Pentágono*


----------



## Patatas bravas (25 Abr 2022)

Ese 1 millon de hombres duran una semana con los drones y aviones de la otan.


----------



## magufone (25 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿En serio? Hay que ser hijo de puta...



Que pena que tengamos que pasar por esto... por otro lado ninguna sorpresa


----------



## Trajanillo (25 Abr 2022)

En memes Ucrania arrasa y en tweeter y en FB, en la Sexta, etc. 
En la vida real?


----------



## Epicii (25 Abr 2022)

Putin "Occidente busca destruir Rusia desde dentro


Patatas bravas dijo:


> Ese 1 millon de hombres duran una semana con los drones y aviones de la otan.



En una guerra contra la Otan, el numero de soldados es irrelevante...
solo cuentan las armas nucleares operativas.


----------



## Hal8995 (25 Abr 2022)

Jajajajaj. .....en el video de Disturbed sabéis que sale ?....los ucranianos haciendo el ridículo echados al suelo en un puente en Kiezv el día 1 de guerra. Os acordáis ?

Jajajajaja...que nivel Maribel el que ha preparado el video. A mí me daría vergüenza reenviarlo. El piloto es el fantasma de Kiev ?...jajajajajaja


----------



## delhierro (25 Abr 2022)

> *La ciudad de Rubizhne en la República Popular de Lugansk ha sido completamente liberada de los nacionalistas ucranianos, dijo el jefe de Chechenia, Ramzan Kadyrov.*
> 
> “Mi hermano, responsable de la dirección de Luhansk, asistente del jefe de la República de Chechenia Apta Alaudinov, anuncia la completa liberación de la ciudad de Rubizhnoye de los nacionalistas ucranianos”, escribió Kadyrov en su canal de Telegram .
> 
> ...



Una de las tres ciudades grandes que le quedaban por retomar a Lugansk. Eso si es la más pequeña de las tres 60.000h. Las otras tienen 90 y 100.000 estan justo al lado y estan siendo atacadas desde hace un par de semanas.


----------



## Harman (25 Abr 2022)

Rusia expulsa a 40 diplomáticos alemanes en represalia por la expulsión de diplomáticos rusos de Alemania.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45020


----------



## Harman (25 Abr 2022)

Los restos del Bayraktar destruido hoy sobre la región de Kursk.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45016


----------



## Arraki (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (25 Abr 2022)

Europa que pollas va a movilizar, el 90% de los jovenes en edad de reclutamiento saldrían corriendo o se pondrían a llorar y a los mayores por ejemplo de mi quinta, por lo menos yo les iba a mandar a tomar por culo, así que tu me dirás donde van a sacar a los idiotas para matarse por EEUU.


----------



## Harman (25 Abr 2022)

Ya en marzo era evidente que el fondo de intercambio en Ucrania se agotaría mucho antes que en Rusia.
Y la mayor parte de los prisioneros de Ucrania fueron tomados durante los días en que el ejército aún operaba en modo de columna de marcha. Como no es difícil de ver, el número de prisioneros de nuestro lado bajó mucho en abril. Mientras que en el lado ucraniano el número de prisioneros aumenta. Por lo tanto, con este fondo de intercambio, Rusia está interesada, por supuesto, en continuar con los intercambios 1 a 1 para intercambiar prisioneros de guerra por militares rusos y de la DNR y la LNR. De hecho, la planta de Ilyich capturó por sí sola más soldados y oficiales enemigos que los ejércitos de la DNR, la LNR y la Federación Rusa durante los dos meses que duró la operación en Ucrania.

Rusia ha entregado a la Oficina del Presidente nuevas listas de soldados cautivos de las AFU que han sido hechos prisioneros en Ucrania. El número crece constantemente y ya supera los 4.000, incluidos más de 300 oficiales.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45014


----------



## ATDTn (25 Abr 2022)

Inkalus dijo:


> Respecto al nacionalismo ruso.
> 
> Al principio de la guerra hubo protestas contra esta en ciudades rusas que fueron reprimidas si, pero durante un tiempo no eran castigadas de forma dura, el apoyo a la guerra en Rusia no era ni de coña tan gordo como lo es ahora, pero la estupidez supina Otanesca de prohibir cualquier cosa rusa incluso obligar a que simples compositores tomaran partido en contra de su propio país (con el riesgo que eso supone) ha disparado el sentimiento de aislamiento, desconfianza e incomprensión que han tenido los rusos con Europa durante toda su historia, los rusos como tal siempre se han sentido despreciados por parte del resto de occidente y este tipo de acciones se lo confirman.
> 
> En lugar de personalizar la guerra como una acción agresora de Putin la han equiparado a una acción de toda Rusia en la que todo ruso es culpable.Menudos putos genios.



No tienen genio en la propaganda.
Es todo como una película mala de Hollywood.
Tiene agujeros por todas partes.
Solo hay que saber pensar para verlos.


----------



## Harman (25 Abr 2022)

Los seis asquerosos.
Según el Comité de Investigación ruso, un total de seis personas de la organización terrorista Nacional Socialismo/Poder Blanco (Natsional-sotsialism/White Power, Power) fueron detenidas para preparar el asesinato de Solovyov. Los nazis planeaban plantar minas y volar el coche de Solovyov.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45013


----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> El mismo Unamuno que dijo aquello de "venceréis porque tenéis sobrada fuerza bruta..." La guerra tiene sus reglas, como las matemáticas, y quién no las sigue está abocado a sufrir y perder. Dentro de un mes hablamos, me interesa saber cómo van a justificar los "voceros" del hilo las sucesivas impotencias y algún que otro desastre de las fuerzas rusas... las que se supone son mucho más potentes.



Eres tonto deja de escribir mierdas y manchar el hilo PAYASO


----------



## apocalippsis (25 Abr 2022)

Rusia afirma que en cuestión de días todos los ferrocarriles y aeropuertos restantes que conectan el oeste de Ucrania con el este serán destruidos por ataques con misiles. Esto cortaría efectivamente más envíos de la OTAN de hardware y municiones, etc. a, p. Donbass.


----------



## bigmaller (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (25 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Rusia afirma que en cuestión de días todos los ferrocarriles y aeropuertos restantes que conectan el oeste de Ucrania con el este serán destruidos por ataques con misiles. Esto cortaría efectivamente más envíos de la OTAN de hardware y municiones, etc. a, p. Donbass.



Eso lo tendrían que haber hecho el día 24 de febrero... pero nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena como dice el refrán.


----------



## Harman (25 Abr 2022)

Sí, por cierto, se perdió ese punto.
En el mismo discurso en el que el nuevo alcalde de Mariupol dijo que Azovstal no sería restaurado, afirmó que la planta de Ilyich y Azovmash serían restauradas y puestas en funcionamiento. En general, se restaurarán 2 de las 3 plantas principales de Mariupol.
Los daños allí no son tan graves como en Azovstal, gracias en parte a la rendición de las unidades de la 36ª Brigada de Marines de las AFU, que permitió evitar que se vieran obligadas a abandonar la planta mediante un bombardeo prolongado.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45010


----------



## keylargof (25 Abr 2022)

Los ukronazis han incendiado un depósito de gasofa en Rusia. Lo que no saben es que era un depósito-finta. 

Por cierto me informan mis contactos en Rusia que el Movska está a punto de llegar a Sevastopol


----------



## ATDTn (25 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Europa que pollas va a movilizar, el 90% de los jovenes en edad de reclutamiento saldrían corriendo o se pondrían a llorar y a los mayores por ejemplo de mi quinta, por lo menos yo les iba a mandar a tomar por culo, así que tu me dirás donde van a sacar a los idiotas para matarse por EEUU.



Iba a morir mucha -más- gente por suicidio y fuego amigo que por el enemigo.
De todas formas es ser un hdlgp el que organiza guerras, y tb todos los que ganan pudiendolas haber evitado y ganar un poco menos.


----------



## HDR (25 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Rusia afirma que en cuestión de días todos los ferrocarriles y aeropuertos restantes que conectan el oeste de Ucrania con el este serán destruidos por ataques con misiles. Esto cortaría efectivamente más envíos de la OTAN de hardware y municiones, etc. a, p. Donbass.



Sigue habiendo tráfico por carretera, aunque sean secundarias. Pero está bien hecho sin duda.


----------



## Azrael_II (25 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Europa que pollas va a movilizar, el 90% de los jovenes en edad de reclutamiento saldrían corriendo o se pondrían a llorar y a los mayores por ejemplo de mi quinta, por lo menos yo les iba a mandar a tomar por culo, así que tu me dirás donde van a sacar a los idiotas para matarse por EEUU.



El 90% obedecería sin pestañear, además supondría un estímulo vital para anodinas vidas. Otra cosa sería en el campo de batalla


----------



## chemarin (25 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Rusia afirma que en cuestión de días todos los ferrocarriles y aeropuertos restantes que conectan el oeste de Ucrania con el este serán destruidos por ataques con misiles. Esto cortaría efectivamente más envíos de la OTAN de hardware y municiones, etc. a, p. Donbass.



A Vladimiro le cuesta reaccionar, pero si lo hace bien está. Digo lo que ya dije, en cualquier actividad puntera, o te entregas a tope o probablemente fracasas o te quedas en mediocridad. Y la guerra no podía ser menos, en algún momento Vladimiro pondrá los medios y las fuerzas necesarias para ganar, eso o tenemos estancamiento para meses.


----------



## Harman (25 Abr 2022)

Los batallones de cosacos que participan en la operación especial en Ucrania llevan un mes luchando por el Donbás en primera línea

Dos regimientos de cosacos y varios batallones están actualmente estacionados en la zona de la operación especial. Alrededor de 4 mil cosacos de todas las asociaciones y organizaciones cosacas rusas están luchando en varias formaciones militares junto con los soldados del ejército ruso.

Luchan los cosacos del regimiento Ataman Platov, el batallón Kuban de Ataman Chepega y el primer regimiento de Crimea. Los cosacos de las unidades de Don y Tavrida fueron al campo de batalla. En un futuro próximo, el número de cosacos que participan en la operación especial aumentará a 5.500, y otras tres unidades de cosacos se unirán a la lucha por el Donbass. A principios de abril, más de 1.400 cosacos participaron en operaciones de combate en Donbás.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45009


----------



## Snowball (25 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> *Eso lo tendrían que haber hecho el día 24 de febrero*... pero nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena como dice el refrán.



En los golpes de estado (Crimea 2.0) no se suele considerar destruir infraestructuras 

Cuando antes entendamos que la fase I no era una guerra (operación especial) más se comprende esta fase II


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Abr 2022)

⚡Los rusos están preparando un ataque contra Zaporizhia, - Administración Estatal Regional

“El ejército de la Federación Rusa ha reunido una gran cantidad de equipos y personal en la sección Bolshaya Novoselka – Novodarovka – Malinovka y se está preparando para una ofensiva hacia Zaporozhye”, dijo el presidente de la Administración Estatal Regional.


----------



## Guaguei (25 Abr 2022)

de hace 2 horas


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Lo siento, yo no soy capaz de seguirle... ¿Costo para Rusia de destruir todo lo que llega a Ucrania?... ¿costo para Europa de inyectar eso en Ucrania?...
> 
> Ahora imagine que Rusia tiene que avanzar unos 500 km para destruir eso que Europa-EE.UU. facilitan a Ucrania... o lo que es peor, que Europa-EE.UU. le regalan toda Ucrania para él solito, DEUDAS INCLUIDAS...
> 
> ...



Le resumo, y no me equivoco. Sí, en efecto, Ucrania es como Vietnam, en eso lleva usted razón. Pero su equivocación también es gorda... En Ucrania, Rusia es USA en los 60 del siglo pasado y USA es Rusia en los 60 del siglo pasado... me sigue?

Lo de la economía... pues el cuento de la lechera, me temo. Entre tanto, lo que si es tangible es el sufrimiento y la muerte de valerosos soldados rusos, que no debían morir porque simplemente se haya hecho una pésima (horrible) planificación militar, y menos aún en balde, porque a este paso va a ser en balde total.


----------



## Harman (25 Abr 2022)

El Departamento de Estado ha desvelado una serie de armas y municiones de la época soviética que se suministrarán a Ucrania como parte de un paquete de ayuda militar de 165 millones de dólares. Entre ellos:
Cartuchos de 152 mm para el cañón 2A36 Hyacinth;
Proyectiles de 152 mm para el sistema Msta
proyectiles de 152 mm para el obús D-20;
Granadas VOG-17;
Granadas VOG-25;
Proyectiles de 122 mm para la SAU de Gvozdika
Rondas de mortero de 120 mm al estilo soviético
Proyectiles de mortero de 82 mm
Proyectiles de tanque de 125 mm.
Cohetes de 300 mm para lanzacohetes múltiples Smerch

t.me/boris_rozhin/45025


----------



## ferrys (25 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Le resumo, y no me equivoco. Sí, en efecto, Ucrania es como Vietnam, en eso lleva usted razón. Pero su equivocación también es gorda... En Ucrania, Rusia es USA en los 60 del siglo pasado y USA es Rusia en los 60 del siglo pasado... me sigue?
> 
> Lo de la economía... pues el cuento de la lechera, me temo. Entre tanto, lo que si es tangible es el sufrimiento y la muerte de valerosos soldados rusos, que no debían morir porque simplemente se haya hecho una pésima (horrible) planificación militar, y menos aún en balde, porque a este paso va a ser en balde total.



En la guerra no debería de morir nadie. Queremos ver amor, flores y buen rollismo entre los soldados. 
Por cierto, váyase a tomar por culo y cierre después de salir.


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Estás interpretando todo bajo el prisma hezpañol y vengativo del ojo por ojo. Los rusos otra cosa no pero son muy flemáticos y estrategas, analizan cada paso que dan sin emociones de por medio.



El que usted llama "prisma hezpañol" resulta ser, como es común, su propio prisma , pues se aplica aquello de "cree el ladrón...". Como se´que usted es español, mal que le joda, estoy seguro que me entiende. Aquí nadie habla de ojos ni culos, aquí se intenta hablar de estrategia y resultados de una guerra, donde la gente sufre y muere, no de películas sobre ajedrez y milongas para justificar lo que a todas luces es un desastre político-militar. Con las emociones justas, pero con la cabeza lo más objetiva posible, no con la lengua de lamer culos, sean el de Putin o el del Farlopensky.


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1037177
> 
> 
> ⚡Los rusos están preparando un ataque contra Zaporizhia, - Administración Estatal Regional
> ...



A ver si los aplastan sin misericordia, que los maten a todos y Dios los separe en el cielo.


----------



## Harman (25 Abr 2022)

Dos BMP-2 con paracaidistas habrían sido destruidos como resultado de un contraataque fallido de unidades ucranianas cerca de Kozacha Lopan en la región de Kharkiv, con un mercenario georgiano entre los muertos

t.me/boris_rozhin/45023


----------



## Castellano (25 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Europa que pollas va a movilizar, el 90% de los jovenes en edad de reclutamiento saldrían corriendo o se pondrían a llorar y a los mayores por ejemplo de mi quinta, por lo menos yo les iba a mandar a tomar por culo, así que tu me dirás donde van a sacar a los idiotas para matarse por EEUU.



Y en algunos países, véase en Maricronlandia, algunos de esos jóvenes acabaría usando esas armas contra sus conciudadanos.

Ya sabes, jóvenes budistas


----------



## Harman (25 Abr 2022)

El puente que cruza la carretera a la ciudad de Kupiansk desde la República Popular de Luhansk fue alcanzado por la aviación ucraniana, pero la estructura, de gran importancia estratégica, sobrevivió.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45021

_Video en el enlace_


Sin embargo, el paso elevado que lleva de Kupiansk a Kharkiv fue destruido por las tropas ucranianas en retirada. Esto perjudicó tanto a las carreteras como a los ferrocarriles.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45022

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 Abr 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> En la guerra no debería de morir nadie. Queremos ver amor, flores y buen rollismo entre los soldados.
> Por cierto, váyase a tomar por culo y cierre después de salir.



Me encanta ver cómo los amantes de la libertad gustan de la libertad de opinión y rebaten con argumentos de peso, el del culo sobre todo, que evidentemente le debe pesar a usted de cojones.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (25 Abr 2022)

Por desgracia cada día esto tiene peor pinta. Los desequilibrios, las amenazas, las complicaciones van a más, con el agravante de que todos los actores parecen trabajar con dicho fin.
Mucho me temo que esto al igual que la pandemia, el cambio climático continúe con la misma senda, que no es otro que el nuevo orden mundial y el control social.


----------



## ferrys (25 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Me encanta ver cómo los amantes de la libertad gustan de la libertad de opinión y rebaten con argumentos de peso, el del culo sobre todo, que evidentemente le debe pesar a usted de cojones.



Nada amigo, saque el piano a pasear y todo sea amor y fraternidad. Que si, que los ucros y los Tractoristas ganan de goleada. El fantasma de Kiev no lo olvide.


----------



## Harman (25 Abr 2022)

El segundo avión no tripulado derribado sobre la región de Kursk era un UJ-22 ucraniano

A diferencia del Bayraktar, el UAV de ataque ucraniano es un dron bombardero capaz únicamente de transportar munición no guiada, incluidas minas de 82 mm.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45026


----------



## McNulty (25 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> El que usted llama "prisma hezpañol" resulta ser, como es común, su propio prisma , pues se aplica aquello de "cree el ladrón...". Como se´que usted es español, mal que le joda, estoy seguro que me entiende. Aquí nadie habla de ojos ni culos, aquí se intenta hablar de estrategia y resultados de una guerra, donde la gente sufre y muere, no de películas sobre ajedrez y milongas para justificar lo que a todas luces es un desastre político-militar. Con las emociones justas, pero con la cabeza lo más objetiva posible, no con la lengua de lamer culos, sean el de Putin o el del Farlopensky.



Estás vendiendo la piel del oso antes de cazarla miguelín.

El desastre político-militar será si Putin se va de Ucrania sin el donbass y con el rabo entre las piernas. Aunque en tu cabeza haya terminado el conflicto, la guerra sigue. Muchos que andáis con esta idea de ''putin es un cagao y debería de ser más contundente'' creo que es porque desconocéis los tiempos de la guerra. Os creéis que los objetivos militares son coser y cantar, y no va así, y mucho menos con la poca tropa y material que ha metido rusia en ucrania.

Lo que estamos viendo por parte de Rusia es una lenta pero continuada desmilitarización de ucrania. Que le salga bien esta estrategia ya es otro tema. Yo no descarto nada.


----------



## Harman (25 Abr 2022)

Un combatiente de las AFU cuenta cómo violó a una residente de Mariupol delante de su marido y luego lo mató a tiros. Ahora ya no se divierte tanto.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45027

_Video del HdP en el enlace_


----------



## Castellano (25 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Tienen un liderazgo politico que lo que queria era ser admitido en el club occidental. Aun funciona con esa premisa en el fondo. Por eso no ataca los puentes ( oh le van a abroncar desde aquí ) o felicita a Macron. Los rusos tiene un jodido problema con eso, pero lo resolveran de una forma u otra.
> 
> Los occidentales siguen empujando a Putin, al final vamos a tener un problema de verdad.



Está claro que Putin no es como Truman.

Un yanki en esta situación no hubiera dudado en nukear Kiev, obteniendo la rendición incondicional al día siguiente.
Y si no, al día siguiente Lvov.

Y si lo nuclear está mal visto hoy en día, se deja aquello como un solar a base de bombardeos convencionales con fósforo blanco como Faluya.

Pero por eso Rusia no es USA, y algunos lo preferimos así. 

Si algún día Rusia se convierte en algo semejante al imperio del mal, dejaría de apoyarla


----------



## dabuti (25 Abr 2022)

El bisnieto de Stalin: "Ucrania debe ser aniquilada"


"Te repito que esto no es una invasión ni una guerra sino una operación especial para la desnazificación de Ucrania; la liquidación del Sector Derecho y el regimiento...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## capitán almeida (25 Abr 2022)

Alguna novedad de los fraguel azov?


----------



## Harman (25 Abr 2022)

En la zona boscosa entre Sukhaya Kamenka y Dolgenki (al sur de Izyum), nuestras fuerzas especiales mataron a un grupo de combatientes de las AFU. Uno de ellos tenía un teléfono y entró en su álbum. La última foto muestra al propietario del teléfono antes y después de la desnazificación.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45029


----------



## kelden (25 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> A Vladimiro le cuesta reaccionar, pero si lo hace bien está. Digo lo que ya dije, en cualquier actividad puntera, o te entregas a tope o probablemente fracasas o te quedas en mediocridad. Y la guerra no podía ser menos, en algún momento Vladimiro pondrá los medios y las fuerzas necesarias para ganar, eso o tenemos estancamiento para meses.



Ya están ganando. Están peleando en Krivoi-Rog no en Novgorod.


----------



## Seronoser (25 Abr 2022)

Inkalus dijo:


> Respecto al nacionalismo ruso.
> 
> Al principio de la guerra hubo protestas contra esta en ciudades rusas que fueron reprimidas si, pero durante un tiempo no eran castigadas de forma dura, el apoyo a la guerra en Rusia no era ni de coña tan gordo como lo es ahora, pero la estupidez supina Otanesca de prohibir cualquier cosa rusa incluso obligar a que simples compositores tomaran partido en contra de su propio país (con el riesgo que eso supone) ha disparado el sentimiento de aislamiento, desconfianza e incomprensión que han tenido los rusos con Europa durante toda su historia, los rusos como tal siempre se han sentido despreciados por parte del resto de occidente y este tipo de acciones se lo confirman.
> 
> En lugar de personalizar la guerra como una acción agresora de Putin la han equiparado a una acción de toda Rusia en la que todo ruso es culpable.Menudos putos genios.



Eso es falso.
No ha habido protestas en ninguna ciudad rusa, no mientas.

Ver 1000 personas protestando en Moscú, cuando hay 3 millones de ucranianos en la ciudad, y 18 millones de habitantes en la región, es una farsa en sí mismo.
Así que no, no hubo protestas en Moscú ni en ninguna ciudad. Es un invento absoluto y bastante cutre.
Hasta el agente de la CIA Navalny, reunió más gente en sus protestas.


----------



## kelden (25 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Estás vendiendo la piel del oso antes de cazarla miguelín.
> 
> El desastre político-militar será si Putin se va de Ucrania sin el donbass y con el rabo entre las piernas. Aunque en tu cabeza haya terminado el conflicto, la guerra sigue. Muchos que andáis con esta idea de ''putin es un cagao y debería de ser más contundente'' creo que es porque desconocéis los tiempos de la guerra. Os creéis que los objetivos militares son coser y cantar, y no va así, y mucho menos con la poca tropa y material que ha metido rusia en ucrania.
> 
> Lo que estamos viendo por parte de Rusia es una lenta pero continuada desmilitarización de ucrania. *Que le salga bien esta estrategia ya es otro tema. Yo no descarto nada.*



Está involucrado un 10 % del ejército ruso. Si tienen que meter más, meterán. No tienen otra opción.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Abr 2022)

Letonia cambia nombre de Queso ruso a Tilsiter.

Iz.ru


----------



## Harman (25 Abr 2022)

Operación del Urka en Mariupol, un lanzacohetes autopropulsado UR-77 diseñado para atravesar campos de minas durante el combate.

El vídeo fue grabado por nuestro corresponsal de guerra Andrey Filatov @FilatovCorr durante los combates en las zonas adyacentes a Azovstal en la víspera del bloqueo total del Frente Nacional de Azov en la fundición.

t.me/milchronicles/363

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## alfonbass (25 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Pues acabo en tablas, no en victoria. Y las tablas las consiguieron los rusos pero ahí quedo la cosa. Aun hay 1/3 de territorio ocupado por turquia, los yanquis etc...
> 
> En Ucrania Putin tienen todas las putas cartas, solo que pasa de jugarlas. Acabo de verle "felicitando" a Macron. Siento llevar razon como en el 2014, este tio es idiota y provinciano. Esta felicitando a unos tios que estan maniobrando para verle ahorcado. En fin, le va a librar el valor de sus soldados, y la resistencia del pueblo ruso, pero con un lider serio les iria mucho mejor.



Joder, que meme, te molesta hasta que se feliciten los políticos....no sé qué es lo que te gustaría que pasara, pero, independientemente de ideas y opiniones, querer guerra y odio da miedo...y no me vengas con que "fueron los otros o quienes son los malos", carece de importancia completamente...si quieres odio, eso es lo único que se consigue, así ha sido en toda la historia de la humanidad, ni más ni menos


----------



## Harman (25 Abr 2022)

Un soldado ucraniano desertó de su unidad tras enterarse de que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas estaban preparando provocaciones y bombardeos contra la población civil.

Según él, el mando ucraniano, incluso antes del inicio de la operación militar especial, estaba planeando un bombardeo masivo de objetos civiles en ciudades y pueblos de la LNR y la DNR a finales de febrero de este año.

El soldado decidió no participar en este crimen y abandonó su unidad por su cuenta y fue a visitar a su familia que vivía en el distrito de Starobelskiy de la República Popular de Luhansk. Este territorio estaba bajo el control de las AFU en ese momento.

Después de que las fuerzas del LNR liberaran el pueblo, el desertor fue detenido bajo la sospecha de haber cometido crímenes de guerra. Ahora está testificando sobre su servicio en el ejército.

Según él, firmó el contrato bajo amenaza de ser perseguido por las fuerzas de seguridad ucranianas, pero nunca fue a la línea de contacto durante su servicio.

El detenido también dijo que los militares de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas, mientras se encontraban en las zonas ocupadas de la LNR y la DNR, habían estado saqueando, llevándose las pertenencias personales de los ciudadanos y recogiendo alimentos y bebidas alcohólicas de las tiendas a punta de pistola de forma gratuita.

Ahora se está verificando su testimonio, y si se encuentran pruebas concluyentes de su participación en crímenes de guerra, el desertor será juzgado.

t.me/epoddubny/10074


----------



## Harman (25 Abr 2022)

Tras la visita de Lloyd Austin a Kiev, los canales ucranianos de TG informaron de que en mayo-junio Estados Unidos seguirá suministrando a Ucrania tanques y nuevos sistemas de armamento.

Junto con esto, la cuestión de la reposición de las filas de las AFU con aquellos que serían capaces de operar el nuevo equipo, desconocido para los ucranianos, también se está convirtiendo en un problema.

Curiosamente, hay rumores de que varios oligarcas ucranianos habrían aceptado financiar la llegada de "soldados de fortuna" de los países de la OTAN a Ucrania.

En este contexto, conviene recordar que ninguno de los mercenarios occidentales en Ucrania es un combatiente según el derecho internacional y no tiene derecho al estatuto de prisionero de guerra. 

t.me/epoddubny/10071


----------



## Bulldozerbass (25 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Un combatiente de las AFU cuenta cómo violó a una residente de Mariupol delante de su marido y luego lo mató a tiros. Ahora ya no se divierte tanto.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/45027
> 
> ...



No entiendo ni papa pero si lo que está diciendo es que violo a una mujer delante de su marido y luego les disparó, supongo que sabrá lo que le espera y habrá ya sido juzgado y se habrán aportado pruebas. Nadie confiesa semejante barbaridad de una manera tan neutra.


----------



## ccartech (25 Abr 2022)

#Russia #Ukraine Gran incendio en depósito de petróleo #Druzhba en #Bryansk de Rusia. Rusia dijo que investigaría la causa de un gran incendio que estalló en las primeras horas de la mañana en una instalación de almacenamiento de petróleo en la ciudad de Bryansk, 154 kilómetros al noreste de la frontera con Ucrania.


----------



## kelden (25 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Joder, que meme, te molesta hasta que se feliciten los políticos....no sé qué es lo que te gustaría que pasara, pero, independientemente de ideas y opiniones, querer guerra y odio da miedo...y no me vengas con que "fueron los otros o quienes son los malos", carece de importancia completamente...si quieres odio, eso es lo único que se consigue, así ha sido en toda la historia de la humanidad, ni más ni menos



Es ridículo felicitar a un tio que está mandando cañones para bombardearte. Lo propio sería pagar terroristas para que llenen París de bombas.


----------



## Harman (25 Abr 2022)

Pushylin: El pleno restablecimiento del suministro de agua a Donetsk es posible después de que se establezca el control sobre Slovyansk.

Además, según el jefe del DNR, el desminado en Mariupol se completará en un futuro próximo, lo que permitirá restablecer las líneas eléctricas y dotar de energía a ciertas zonas de la ciudad. Está previsto restablecer el suministro de agua de la ciudad desde el embalse de Starokrymskoye. 

t.me/epoddubny/10070


----------



## ccartech (25 Abr 2022)

#Russia #Ukraine Anteriormente, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso había hecho declaraciones de que si continúan los ataques en suelo ruso, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacarán los centros de toma de decisiones en Ucrania. Hasta el momento, Moscú solo ha respondido con declaraciones y preocupaciones. /598


----------



## Guaguei (25 Abr 2022)

segun el ultimo informe del youtuber reportero de actualidad, se a volado uno de los ultimos centros y depositos de refinamiento de combustible, en *Kremenchuk *o algo asi
pienso que el envio de armas va a ser una constante y algunas pasaran, pero el combustible es un problema muy gordo, lo tendran que traer tambien, los vehiculos para el transporte son facilmente identificables y explotan muy bien, como no lo lleven en garrafas jeje
Es un problema muy serio que se ve venir, algo tendran que hacer o pensar las cabezas pensantes de la OTAN


----------



## alfonbass (25 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Es ridículo felicitar a un tio que está mandando cañones para bombardearte. Lo propio sería pagar terroristas para que llenen París de bombas.



Lo que es ridiculo es meterse en un foro para desear la muerte de personas que no conoces y que no te han hecho nada por que te han comido la cabeza desde la tele...sea a favor o en contra de lo que diga esta...la vida no es "intenne"


----------



## lasoziedad (25 Abr 2022)

*La Policía noruega detiene a una decena de activistas por bloquear un petrolero ruso*

La *Policía noruega ha detenido este lunes a una decena de activistas por bloquear un petrolero ruso en señal de protesta* por la invasión rusa de Ucrania. Los activistas, de las organizaciones Greenpaece y Extinction Rebellion, han tratado así de bloquear la entrega de petróleo ruso *a la compañía Esso Norway en Asgardstrand*, según informaciones de la cadena de televisión TV2.


----------



## kelden (25 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Lo que es ridiculo es meterse en un foro para desear la muerte de personas que no conoces y que no te han hecho nada por que te han comido la cabeza desde la tele...sea a favor o en contra de lo que diga esta...la vida no es "intenne"



Eso se lo dices a Macron a ver si hay suerte y deja de enviar cañones que matan a personas que no conoce.


----------



## Harman (25 Abr 2022)

Google Trends.
Dinámica de la caída del interés por el tema de la guerra en Ucrania.
Urgente, urgente necesidad de "ataque químico" o "nuevas acciones brutales de las tropas rusas" para reavivar el interés por el tema.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45041


----------



## El Mercader (25 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> No intentes buscar explicaciones racionales porque no las hay. Rusia es como ese "amigo" borracho que se te echa al cuello y te echa el aliento a vodka en la cara. La no-estrategia parece ser ir allí y darle "amor" al hermano ukro hasta que se canse y negocie, que es en realidad lo que van buscando.
> 
> El segundo escalón es peor que el primero, no creo ni que pueda tomar el Donbass (hombre, con mucho tiempo igual sí).



*A ver, no perdamos la perspectiva:* Rusia tiene un ejército de casi un millón y medio de personas sin tener en cuenta reservistas. Entre otras cosas tiene 4.173 aviones, 605 barcos/submarinos y 15.000 tanques. Está considerado como el segundo ejército del mundo y probablemente tenga la mejor tecnología de misiles del mundo. Es un país completamente militarizado (como USA).





__





2022 Russia Military Strength


Detailing the current military strength of Russia including air force, army, navy, financials and manpower.



www.globalfirepower.com





Si Rusia no reduce a polvo Ucrania en dos días es por alguna razón extraña que no comprendemos: Quizás quieren pocas bajas civiles o quizás se están preparando para un ataque total de la OTAN. Pero capacidad tienen de sobra.

Y ojito porque los Chinos andan callados como putas y teóricamente tienen el tercer ejército del mundo.

Yo me temo que se está gestando una puta pesadilla y no me queda muy claro si la OTAN sabe donde se está metiendo y hasta dónde puede llegar.


----------



## piru (25 Abr 2022)

Munición del 7.62 española que ya está en buenas manos. Esas cajas son para las ametralladoras MG. Yo he tirado esa munición con el glorioso CHOPO. Es una vergüenza mandársela a los putos ukras.




t.me/boris_rozhin/45036


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Rusia afirma que en cuestión de días todos los ferrocarriles y aeropuertos restantes que conectan el oeste de Ucrania con el este serán destruidos por ataques con misiles. Esto cortaría efectivamente más envíos de la OTAN de hardware y municiones, etc. a, p. Donbass.



Increíble.. lo van a hacer? seguro? Después de haber permitido durante 2 meses que se pasee hasta el perro del Sánchez en excursión genuflexa ante Farlopensky? Aleluya! O no? porque a lo mejor es que no... porque estas cosas NO SE DICEN ESTAS COSAS SE HACEN, DESDE EL MINUTO UNO, PORQUE AHORRA SANGRE DE LOS TUYOS, FUNDAMENTALMENTE POR ESO.


----------



## alfonbass (25 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Eso se lo dices a Macron a ver si hay suerte y deja de enviar cañones que matan a personas que no conoce.



Si Macron estuviera en el foro se lo diría, pero se lo digo a aquellos que no hacen otra cosa que fantasear con ataques nucleares según su puta visión de las cosas, que esos si me leen...


----------



## El Mercader (25 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Putin "Occidente busca destruir Rusia desde dentro
> 
> En una guerra contra la Otan, el numero de soldados es irrelevante...
> solo cuentan las armas nucleares operativas.



Hombre, Rusia tiene 6500 cabezas nucleares operativas y 10.000 almacenadas y cuenta con cositas como los misiles supersónicos.

¿Tú realmente crees que si la capacidad nuclear de Rusia fuera nula la OTAN no estaría ya en Moscú?


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Abr 2022)

Munición española, de Palencia?..






Nuestra compañía de armas de apoyo tenía misiles Milán anticarro filodirigidos. No lo sé, pero me parece que de fabricación italiana.


----------



## Harman (25 Abr 2022)

Hoy se cumplen 77 años del "encuentro en el Elba". Una de las oportunidades fotográficas favoritas de los soldados es el cartel "East Meets West". 

t.me/mig41/16858


----------



## Guaguei (25 Abr 2022)

https://ukranews.com/en/news/852384-1-killed-and-7-injured-as-result-of-missile-attacks-on-kremenchuk-tpp-and-oil-refinery-poltava



*1 Killed And 7 Injured As Result Of Missile Attacks On Kremenchuk TPP And Oil Refinery - Poltava Governor*


*1 person was killed and 7 were injured as a result of missile attacks on the Kremenchuk thermal power plant (TPP) and the Kremenchuk oil refinery (Poltava region).*
Head of the regional military administration Dmytro Lunin announced this on Facebook, Ukrainian News Agency reports.
“9 enemy missiles hit the Kremenchuk thermal power plant and again the Kremenchuk oil refinery the day before. Unfortunately, 1 person was killed, 7 people were injured, they had injuries of varying severity. There is significant damage to buildings, but all fires are localized,” he wrote.
Lunin noted that in almost all districts of the city there is no hot water due to the shelling of the thermal power plant.
As Ukrainian News Agency reported, on April 24, the Russian military launched *9 missile strikes* on the infrastructure of Kremenchuk.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (25 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Google Trends.
> Dinámica de la caída del interés por el tema de la guerra en Ucrania.
> Urgente, urgente necesidad de "ataque químico" o "nuevas acciones brutales de las tropas rusas" para reavivar el interés por el tema.
> 
> ...



Ninguna ofensiva, ni militar ni mediática, puede mantener su ritmo indefinidamente. Antes o después hay que reponer material, dar descanso a las tropas, limpiar lo dejado a retaguardia; o si es una ofensiva mediática, esperar a que el público vuelva a retomar el interés


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> A Vladimiro le cuesta reaccionar, pero si lo hace bien está. Digo lo que ya dije, en cualquier actividad puntera, o te entregas a tope o probablemente fracasas o te quedas en mediocridad. Y la guerra no podía ser menos, en algún momento Vladimiro pondrá los medios y las fuerzas necesarias para ganar, eso o tenemos estancamiento para meses.



En algún momento? Dígaselo a los soldados rusos lisiados o muertos por armas y logística que nunca debería haber llegado a los ucronazis... La guerra es un asunto muy jodido y la tibieza, el titubeo, la blandura es sólo la autopista a la derrota y al mayor de los sufrimientos. Como tengo claro que Putin y los mandamases deben saberlo de sobra, y como sospecho que el pueblo ruso no sabe realmente lo que está pasando, mi sospecha es que estamos ante traición, porque es demasiada negligencia y desidia.


----------



## Roedr (25 Abr 2022)

Sí, pero el punto es que al pio. nos vendieron que con las sanciones Rusia se volvería contra Putin, y ha resultado al revés.


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Munición del 7.62 española que ya está en buenas manos. Esas cajas son para las ametralladoras MG. Yo he tirado esa munición con el glorioso CHOPO. Es una vergüenza mandársela a los putos ukras.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1037229
> 
> ...



Ha sido capturada por los rusos, pero me parece que no les sirve, ellos usan el 7,62x39, no el 7,62 por 51. Es un cartucho más corto. No tengo puta idea, quizás tengan algún arma que sí.


----------



## Harman (25 Abr 2022)

_A saber que informes lee,_

Sorprendente franqueza del jefe del Pentágono, Lloyd Austin, sobre los planes estratégicos de EE.UU. con respecto a Rusia: declaración realizada tras su visita a Kiev (traducción de la BBC) :

"Queremos que Rusia se debilite hasta el punto de que no pueda hacer lo que hizo durante la invasión de Ucrania. Ya han perdido mucha capacidad militar, y queremos que no puedan replicar esa capacidad muy rápidamente".

Es decir, ven el resultado deseado de la campaña como una pérdida crítica de la capacidad militar de Rusia, esencialmente la desmilitarización.

Es curioso.

t.me/mig41/16856


----------



## Roedr (25 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ha sido capturada por los rusos, pero me parece que no les sirve, ellos usan el 7,62x39, no el 7,62 por 51. Es un cartucho más corto. No tengo puta idea, quizás tengan algún arma que sí.



Se la pueden donar a algún comando terrorista en España para compensar que estemos ayudando a matar rusos.


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Estás vendiendo la piel del oso antes de cazarla miguelín.
> 
> El desastre político-militar será si Putin se va de Ucrania sin el donbass y con el rabo entre las piernas. Aunque en tu cabeza haya terminado el conflicto, la guerra sigue. Muchos que andáis con esta idea de ''putin es un cagao y debería de ser más contundente'' creo que es porque desconocéis los tiempos de la guerra. Os creéis que los objetivos militares son coser y cantar, y no va así, y mucho menos con la poca tropa y material que ha metido rusia en ucrania.
> 
> Lo que estamos viendo por parte de Rusia es una lenta pero continuada desmilitarización de ucrania. Que le salga bien esta estrategia ya es otro tema. Yo no descarto nada.



Hace ya bastantes semanas, alguien lo podría poner, se hizo un elenco de posibilidades, con unos mapas muy apropiados. Si Rusia conseguía el Dombas... sólo, perdía... evidentemente.


----------



## arriondas (25 Abr 2022)

Inkalus dijo:


> Respecto al nacionalismo ruso.
> 
> Al principio de la guerra hubo protestas contra esta en ciudades rusas que fueron reprimidas si, pero durante un tiempo no eran castigadas de forma dura, el apoyo a la guerra en Rusia no era ni de coña tan gordo como lo es ahora, pero la estupidez supina Otanesca de prohibir cualquier cosa rusa incluso obligar a que simples compositores tomaran partido en contra de su propio país (con el riesgo que eso supone) ha disparado el sentimiento de aislamiento, desconfianza e incomprensión que han tenido los rusos con Europa durante toda su historia, los rusos como tal siempre se han sentido despreciados por parte del resto de occidente y este tipo de acciones se lo confirman.
> 
> En lugar de personalizar la guerra como una acción agresora de Putin la han equiparado a una acción de toda Rusia en la que todo ruso es culpable.Menudos putos genios.



El imponer toda clase de sanciones, prohibiciones y chantajes a Rusia y a los rusos ha sido una cagada de dimensiones siderales. Ha provocado que muchos rusos que o bien no simpatizaban mucho con Putin o bien tenían una actitud indiferente (se mantenían neutrales) hayan cerrado filas en torno al gobierno y a las fuerzas armadas. Porque es un ataque a todos ellos, en toda regla. No les dan otra opción que el autoaborrecimiento y la humillación pública; eres ruso, por tanto eres malo por naturaleza, asúmelo y pide perdón por ello todo el tiempo. Ahora el desprecio que van a sentir por Occidente irá en aumento, al comprobar que nunca han querido tener nada cordial con ellos.


----------



## Arraki (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (25 Abr 2022)

primer T90 que se ve en ucrania?


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)

Lista de armas y equipos que Alemania transfiere a Ucrania.


----------



## Marco Porcio (25 Abr 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> El batallón Tornado, el más sádico ukro-nazi, asesinaba a muchos bebés como ese, violandolos delante de sus padres y a las Valerynas las ahorcan.
> Después un juicio paripé y condena, están en la calle.
> Aquí su jefe.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1036745



Todo muy normal en ese culo de pais. Cuando tu pais lo gobierna la peor morralla del planeta pues que puedes esperar. Ucrania ya pase lo que pase en adelante es historia, no se si os dais cuenta de que buscan liquidar el pais de gente.


----------



## arriondas (25 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> En memes Ucrania arrasa y en tweeter y en FB, en la Sexta, etc.
> En la vida real?



Para los licenciados en Sociología por la Universidad de La Laguna, Ucrania está ganando. Y Rusia es una amenaza para Europa, pero al mismo tiempo es una mierda pinchada en un palo. A ver si se aclaran de una vez.


----------



## Arraki (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## piru (25 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ha sido capturada por los rusos, pero me parece que no les sirve, ellos usan el 7,62x39, no el 7,62 por 51. Es un cartucho más corto. No tengo puta idea, quizás tengan algún arma que sí.



Esa munición es para las MG3, Perro Sánchez habrá mandado las MG con la munición correspondiente. Si los ruskis han pillado la munición con las MG3, pueden devolver el 7.62x51 a los ukras por vía aérea.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (25 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> #Russia #Ukraine Anteriormente, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso había hecho declaraciones de que si continúan los ataques en suelo ruso, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacarán los centros de toma de decisiones en Ucrania. Hasta el momento, Moscú solo ha respondido con declaraciones y preocupaciones. /598



Disculpen si está repetido, pero en otro hilo del subforo se le atribuye el ataque a Ucrania con el fin de interrumpir el oleoducto que pasa precisamente por Bryansk y por donde fluyen 1,4 millones de barriles al día con destino a la UE. Ya no es un ataque táctico, para dejar sin combustible al ejército ruso, sino estratégico, para obligar a la UE, particularmente a los más reticentes Alemania, Austria y Hungría, a sumarse al embargo de petróleo por la vía de los hechos. 







Ucrania destruye el único oleoducto de Rusia a Europa


----------



## El Mercader (25 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _A saber que informes lee,_
> 
> Sorprendente franqueza del jefe del Pentágono, Lloyd Austin, sobre los planes estratégicos de EE.UU. con respecto a Rusia: declaración realizada tras su visita a Kiev (traducción de la BBC) :
> 
> ...



Si esto es así (que no creo) al final va a intervenir China. Y con esa excusa van a lanzar miles de sanciones económicas contra china para crear, claramente, dos bloques diferenciados. La idea es aislar a occidente y poner a USA como único proveedor de Europa.

China no puede permitirse una Rusia muy débil, ya que sabe que los siguientes son ellos. Y además, Rusia es la gasolinera de China.

Estados Unidos está estos meses tocándole los cojones a China bastante con el tema de Taiwan.


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Mercader (25 Abr 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Disculpen si está repetido, pero en otro hilo del subforo se le atribuye el ataque a Ucrania con el fin de interrumpir el oleoducto que pasa precisamente por Bryansk y por donde fluyen 1,4 millones de barriles al día con destino a la UE. Ya no es un ataque táctico, para dejar sin combustible al ejército ruso, sino estratégico, para obligar a la UE, particularmente a los más reticentes Alemania, Austria y Hungría, a sumarse al embargo de petróleo por la vía de los hechos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto va a poner el precio del petróleo por las nubes, así que Rusia venderá menos pero con mucho más margen de beneficio.


----------



## Arraki (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Mercader (25 Abr 2022)

¿Seguro que a Rusia no le interesa una guerra de baja intensidad pero larga?

Contra más caras estén las materias primas más beneficio para Rusia y más inflación para Europa. Si la inflación sigue así, todo el sistema financiero occidental se va a tomar por culo en menos de dos años.


----------



## felino66 (25 Abr 2022)

petroglifo dijo:


> Borro la cuenta por amenazas de foreros judeomorfos argentiformes, por lo visto mandaron mensajes y enlaces al consulado de Lituania en Madrid, con la sana intencion de cerrarle la oficina en Vilnius, joderle su manera de ganarse la vida, en los paises balticos no se toleran disidentes, existe una rusofobia feroz.




Ilustro con captura de los últimos hilos abiertos de Pokemonvilnius sobre las amenazas de "Fígaro".


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)

Resumen de fuegos de la noche y lo que va del día:

1) Depósito de petróleo en Briansk
2) Base militar en Briansk
3) Fábrica de carne en Briansk
4) Casa en San Petersburgo
5) Base Aérea en Ussuriysk
6) Vertedero de basura en Moscú, Irkutsk y Novosibirsk .


----------



## petroglifo (25 Abr 2022)

faraico dijo:


> : EEUU y Ucrania están discutiendo el uso de activos rusos congelados para asistencia financiera a Kiev: primer ministro ucraniano.



Se gastaron la pasta de Libia y de Gadafi, una costumbre anglosajona


----------



## Harman (25 Abr 2022)

La patria del nazismo está armando a los colaboradores históricos de Hitler. Nada cambia

Así es como Alemania arma a Ucrania, aunque los medios de comunicación se formen la opinión de que Berlín está supuestamente en contra de la escalada del conflicto armado. Parece que todas estas declaraciones no son más que disputas políticas internas. En realidad, Berlín apoya a los nazis de Kiev.

t.me/Soldierline/4447


----------



## Casino (25 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>




Por lo que dice esa señorita entiendo que los soldados ucranianos son más valientes que los orcos, persisten en luchar siendo superados tácticamente y utilizando vehículos no blindados.
¡Loor a los héroes!.

¿Qué ha pasado con el oleoducto putiniano?, ¿se ha estropeado? ¿ahora aunque no hubiera embargo no pueden venderlo a Europa por el oleoducto?, pero seguro que es parte del plan ¿no?.
Ondo  





GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Arraki (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## Casino (25 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Esto va a poner el precio del petróleo por las nubes, así que Rusia venderá menos pero con mucho más margen de beneficio.




@El Mercader 
jajajajajajajajajajajaja


el que no se consuela es porque no quiere.
Aconséjele a Putín que vuele algún gasoducto también para aumentar el margen de beneficio
JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA




GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Abr 2022)

El camino hacia Slavyansk está sembrado de equipos destruidos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania producidos por varios países y en períodos de tiempo diferentes, entre ellos:
- vehículo soviético GAZ-66 supuestamente equipado con una estación de radio R-142 (también de producción soviética);
- Vehículo blindado ucraniano "Kozak";
- un vehículo blindado estadounidense "Humvee" con un KKP y un almacén lleno de cartuchos.

@razved_dozor


----------



## Arraki (25 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Por lo que dice esa señorita entiendo que los soldados ucranianos son más valientes que los orcos, persisten en luchar siendo superados tácticamente y utilizando vehículos no blindados.
> ¡Loor a los héroes!.
> 
> ¿Qué ha pasado con el oleoducto putiniano?, ¿se ha estropeado? ¿ahora aunque no hubiera embargo no pueden venderlo a Europa por el oleoducto?, pero seguro que es parte del plan ¿no?.
> ...



Esta señorita o quién sea que lleve ese perfil simplemente se dedica a traducir y poner vídeos de los canales de telegram. 

Es posible que la imagen del canal sea la de una chica posando para pasar desapercibida al algoritmo censurador de Twitter Y así evitar que los demócratas de toda la vida le tiren el canal.


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## ZARGON (25 Abr 2022)

Presidente #Putin : "Para nuestra sorpresa, los diplomáticos occidentales de alto rango instan a sus vasallos ucranianos a usar todas sus capacidades para ganar la guerra en el campo de batalla. Nuestros "socios" en los EE. UU. y Europa tienen un concepto extraño de la diplomacia. .

Putin sigue llamando "socios" a occidente.
A esta altura de los acontecimientos ya no debería haber eufemismos y/o ironías.
Putin ya debería decir las cosas por su nombre.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Abr 2022)

Tanque ucraniano T-64 destruido en Chernihiv


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## Guaguei (25 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Tomad esto:
> 
> 
> *Trump revela cómo habría actuado él en la guerra de Ucrania *
> ...



estan son las noticias que le encatan los medias, no las dejan escapar, hace bueno a Biden ante Trump y culpa a Rusia

pero la cuestion no es esa Trump, es anterior, hubieras provocado la guerra como Biden o no la hubieras provocado


----------



## Casino (25 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Esta señorita o quién sea que lleve ese perfil simplemente se dedica a traducir y poner vídeos de los canales de telegram.
> 
> Es posible que la imagen del canal sea la de una chica posando para pasar desapercibida al algoritmo censurador de Twitter Y así evitar que los demócratas de toda la vida le tiren el canal.




Que pena que no lleven el Twitter los que regalan colacaos con polonio, ¿eh?


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## hartman (25 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Tanque ucraniano T-64 destruido en Chernihiv
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1037272
> Ver archivo adjunto 1037273



por lo que se ve los blindajes reactivos son una mierda.


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Abr 2022)

Casino dijo:


> @El Mercader
> jajajajajajajajajajajaja
> 
> 
> ...



¡Hay que volarlos todos! ¡Es un win-win!


----------



## El Mercader (25 Abr 2022)

Entiendo, pero si esta guerra se alarga y las materias primas siguen a este precio, junto con la inflación, la retirada de compra de bonos, la subida de tipos, el SP500 cayendo a plomo, los 60.000 millones de pérdidas (de momento) de las empresas occidentales que estaban en Rusia, etc. ... Adiós sistema financiero de occidente... y espera que el año que viene no haya 60 millones de inmigrantes africanos llamado a las puertas de Europa.

Al menos en Rusia tienen trigo, gas y petroleo. Así que no van a pasar ni hambre ni frío.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Abr 2022)

Un UAV ucraniano Bayraktar TB-2 fue derribado en la región de Kursk.


----------



## Rain dog (25 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Por desgracia cada día esto tiene peor pinta. Los desequilibrios, las amenazas, las complicaciones van a más, con el agravante de que todos los actores parecen trabajar con dicho fin.
> Mucho me temo que esto al igual que la pandemia, el cambio climático continúe con la misma senda, que no es otro que el nuevo orden mundial y el control social.



Para mi lo malo es que hay cosas que no tienen sentido, como pasó con la Plandemia.

En aquella, el virus empieza a extenderse a lo bestia por Italia y España, en lugar de por los principales aeropuertos europeos; Frankfurt y Londres. Y USA, con un tráfico aéreo desde China -y mundial- bestial, se incorporó a la fiesta tarde.

Eso fue el principio. Luego fue un descojone de contradicciones, cosas raras irracionales, etc. El resultado, ya lo sabemos. Un festival con objetivos que aún no vemos.

Esta guerra es muy RARA. Da la sensación de que Rusia juega con un brazo a la espalda. No toma decisiones lógicas para derrotar a Ucrania de verdad, para desmoralizar al enemigo. Parece como si QUISIERA ALARGAR EL CONFLICTO. Y si se quiere eso, es PARA ALGO.

Entre tanto, esta mierda sirve para justificar avances a toda mecha en la Agenda 2030. Los "supuestos" enemigos de Putin. O sea, o Putin está en nómina, o no se entera, y les está haciendo el juego. Como le pasó al tontolculo de Napoleón, y a Hitler.

Algo huele tan a podrido en todo esto, como olía al principio de la Plandemia. Y mira todo lo que montaron después. También entonces había dudas. Luego quedo meridianamente claro.


----------



## Harman (25 Abr 2022)

Las redes sociales publican imágenes, supuestamente de Tiraspol (Transnistria). Hay informes de explosiones cerca del edificio del Ministerio de Seguridad del Estado

La foto muestra tubos de lanzagranadas gastados tirados en la carretera.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45054






❌ El tráfico se cierra ahora cerca del Ministerio de Seguridad del Estado

La policía, la ambulancia y el personal de rescate están trabajando en el lugar de los hechos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45058


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Abr 2022)

Este es el pueblo de Suligovka al sur de Izyum. Durante varios días hubo feroces batallas, liberamos el pueblo. Realmente está lleno de cadáveres de Vushniks de los que nadie se preocupó.







Spoiler: +18


----------



## Harman (25 Abr 2022)

La carretera de Sloviansk está plagada de vehículos destrozados de diversos países y épocas, entre ellos:
- Un vehículo soviético GAZ-66, presumiblemente equipado con una radio R-142 (también de fabricación soviética);
- Vehículo blindado ucraniano "Kozak";
- Un vehículo blindado estadounidense Humvee con un BCC y un maletero lleno de munición.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45047


----------



## pemebe (25 Abr 2022)

US promises more military aid to Ukraine as political gesture, ‘nothing significant to change battleground situation’ - Global Times. Opinion de china.

Estados Unidos promete más ayuda militar a Ucrania como gesto político, "nada significativo para cambiar la situación del campo de batalla
Rusia podría aprovechar las victorias en el sur y el este de Ucrania: expertos

Por Yang Sheng

El reciente viaje del Secretario de Estado de EE.UU., Antony Blinken, y del Secretario de Defensa, Lloyd Austin, fue la visita estadounidense de más alto nivel a la capital de Ucrania desde que comenzó el conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania a finales de febrero, pero los analistas dijeron el lunes que la visita es sólo para mostrar apoyo político y puede tener un impacto muy limitado en la situación en el campo de batalla.

Tras una visita a Kiev rodeada de secretismo, *Blinken dijo que Rusia está fracasando en sus objetivos bélicos y que "Ucrania está teniendo éxito", según CBS News.* Los altos funcionarios estadounidenses de visita dijeron al presidente ucraniano, Volodomyr Zelensky, que Estados Unidos proporcionaría más de 300 millones de dólares en financiación militar y que había aprobado una venta de municiones por valor de 165 millones de dólares.

Austin dijo que la respuesta de Zelensky a la ayuda fue de profundo agradecimiento, y que "tiene la mentalidad de que ellos quieren ganar y nosotros tenemos la mentalidad de que queremos ayudarles a ganar".

Sin embargo,* los analistas no están de acuerdo con el juicio de los funcionarios estadounidenses, y afirmaron que Ucrania no da señales de ganar y sigue desangrándose, y que el territorio bajo control real del gobierno ucraniano también se está reduciendo. *

Todos esos movimientos de Estados Unidos, incluido el envío de diplomáticos de vuelta a Ucrania, tienen generalmente fines políticos para demostrar que Washington tiene confianza en Kiev, pero no harán nada significativo para cambiar completamente la situación. Por ejemplo, cómo transportar de forma segura esos suministros, armas y municiones a las fuerzas ucranianas rodeadas o enfrentadas a las tropas rusas es un gran problema, y quiénes se benefician realmente de los suministros estadounidenses es también una cuestión, dijeron los analistas.

*Cui Heng, experto del Centro de Estudios Rusos de la Universidad Normal de China Oriental, declaró el lunes al Global Times que "el único ganador del conflicto Rusia-Ucrania es Estados Unidos"*. Blinken considera a Ucrania como un proxy de EEUU, por lo que cree que la victoria de EEUU es la victoria de Ucrania". 

*El aumento de la financiación militar y de la venta de munición por parte de EEUU a Ucrania tiene como objetivo prolongar el conflicto, no revertir la situación ni acabar con el conflicto lo antes posible*, y no tiene ningún efecto constructivo en la situación actual, señaló Cui. 

Song Zhongping, experto militar chino y comentarista de televisión, dijo que la corrupción en el gobierno y las fuerzas militares ucranianas es muy grave, por lo que el apoyo en términos de dinero y material no puede suponer un cambio significativo en el conflicto actual.

"*Nadie puede utilizar el dinero para comprar un ejército modernizado*. Rusia se ha dado cuenta de que Estados Unidos sólo proporcionará armas o entrenará a personal militar fuera de Ucrania, pero no intervendrá en la situación directamente", dijo Song.

Rusia reivindicó el jueves la victoria en una importante batalla, declarando "liberada" la ciudad portuaria de Mariupol, donde cientos de tropas ucranianas siguen rodeadas por las fuerzas rusas dentro de una gigantesca fábrica de acero. 

"*Esta es una guerra que Rusia no puede perder*, por lo que Moscú lo intentará todo para establecer un objetivo alcanzable y cumplir la misión", señaló Song. Algunos medios de comunicación occidentales dijeron que Moscú fijará como fecha límite el 9 de mayo, que es el Día de la Victoria para celebrar la victoria de la Unión Soviética sobre la Alemania nazi. *Song no está de acuerdo y dijo que fijar una fecha límite es innecesario para Rusia.*

Wang Yiwei, director del Instituto de Asuntos Internacionales de la Universidad Renmin de China, declaró el lunes al Global Times que Rusia ha visto a través de EE.UU. que Washington no tomará ninguna acción significativa que pueda revertir la situación, por lo que se atreve a lanzar la operación de segunda fase para perseguir su objetivo.

*"Las ciudades portuarias, incluyendo Odessa y Kherson en el sur, podrían ser el objetivo, y Rusia podría convertir a Ucrania en un país sin salida al mar si es capaz de controlar estas ciudades", y entonces podría surgir la posibilidad de otra ronda de conversaciones de paz, dijo Wang.*


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (25 Abr 2022)

Off topic: No sabía que nuestro gran maestro Augusto Ferrer Dalmau tiene una condecoración rusa por su cuadro de la guerra de Siria.


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)

En la región de Kyiv hay un tanque orco desmilitarizado muy peculiar.


----------



## Guaguei (25 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



la quinta columna


----------



## Rain dog (25 Abr 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Está claro que Putin no es como Truman.
> 
> Un yanki en esta situación no hubiera dudado en nukear Kiev, obteniendo la rendición incondicional al día siguiente.
> Y si no, al día siguiente Lvov.
> ...



O Putin es un genio y no comprendemos lo que está haciendo, o está en nómina de los Globalistas, y todo esto no es más que otro teatro con el que justificar cosas muy feas que ya iremos viendo.

Puedo comprar que los rusos sean un pueblo más honorable que los hijosdelagranputa que nukearon dos ciudades llenas de civiles de un país que no tenía ya combustible ni para que volaran sus aviones, y estaba completamente derrotado.

Pero de ahí, a hacer la guerra en plan Flanders, y que con total superioridad aérea rusa en Kiev estén como si no pasara nada, va un trecho muy gordo, y ese no lo compro.


----------



## VittorioValencia (25 Abr 2022)

Sobre la destruccion del oleoducto ruso, que dejaria sin petroleo a europa. 
Hay algo que no cuela. El precio del petroleo esta bajando. Ahora a 95 uss
Alguien puede confirmar la info sobre la destruccion?


----------



## El Mercader (25 Abr 2022)

Pues a todo lo que he puesto añade cinco millones de refugiados Ucros en Europa y en un par de años 60 millones de africanos pasando hambre y llamando a las puertas de Europa.

Vamos, ¡hemos hecho un negocio de puta madre!


----------



## Arraki (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## MiguelLacano (25 Abr 2022)

Rain dog dijo:


> O Putin es un genio y no comprendemos lo que está haciendo, o está en nómina de los Globalistas, y todo esto no es más que otro teatro con el que justificar cosas muy feas que ya iremos viendo.
> 
> Puedo comprar que los rusos sean un pueblo más honorable que los hijosdelagranputa que nukearon dos ciudades llenas de civiles de un país que no tenía ya combustible ni para que volaran sus aviones, y estaba completamente derrotado.
> 
> Pero de ahí, a hacer la guerra en plan Flanders, y que con total superioridad aérea rusa en Kiev estén como si no pasara nada, va un trecho muy gordo, y ese no lo compro.



Se llama sentido común. Y usted se ve que lo tiene. Y tampoco es un fanático, que igualmente es evidente.


----------



## McNulty (25 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Hace ya bastantes semanas, alguien lo podría poner, se hizo un elenco de posibilidades, con unos mapas muy apropiados. Si Rusia conseguía el Dombas... sólo, perdía... evidentemente.



Si consigues cerrar una guerra con más territorio que antes de abrirla....no creo que sea ninguna derrota. Aunque es cierto que con solo el donbass, sería una victoria de rusia muy pírrica. Espero que por lo menos también se lleven el sur que hoy controlan.


----------



## Harman (25 Abr 2022)

También se izó una bandera rusa en Vasylivka, región de Zaporizhzhya.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45061


----------



## arriondas (25 Abr 2022)

VittorioValencia dijo:


> Sobre la destruccion del oleoducto ruso, que dejaria sin petroleo a europa.
> Hay algo que no cuela. El precio del petroleo esta bajando. Ahora a 95 uss
> Alguien puede confirmar la info sobre la destruccion?



Será otro bulo de los ucros, como los Su-34 derribados y todo eso. No saben hacer propaganda, canta mucho.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Abr 2022)

Más imágenes de las terribles pérdidas ucranianas al sur de Izyum. Los soldados rusos se ven obligados a enterrarlos en fosas comunes ya que Ucrania no responde a ocuparse de ellos.



Spoiler: Imágenes duras. +18


----------



## Hal8995 (25 Abr 2022)

Es la cuna de Zelensky que además su lengua materna es el ruso.


----------



## petroglifo (25 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> No se le vio responder con ira ni cuando los turcos derribaron el caza ruso en Siria. Ni cuando asesinaron al embajador ruso en Turquía. Ni cuando los israelíes maniobraron para que el misil sirio derribara el avión ruso de escucha electrónica. Ni cuando un misil derribó sobre el Sinaí a un avión comercial ruso con centenares de pasajeros (los integrantes de una orquesta). Todas estas acciones criminales tuvieron respuesta y compensación en su momento.



Pero los anglos dicen que los rusos son los agresores...


----------



## Guaguei (25 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Al final del vídeo y a cámara lenta se puede ver la bala que le alcanza.



metralla


----------



## El Mercader (25 Abr 2022)

Rain dog dijo:


> Para mi lo malo es que hay cosas que no tienen sentido, como pasó con la Plandemia.
> 
> En aquella, el virus empieza a extenderse a lo bestia por Italia y España, en lugar de por los principales aeropuertos europeos; Frankfurt y Londres. Y USA, con un tráfico aéreo desde China -y mundial- bestial, se incorporó a la fiesta tarde.
> 
> ...



Otra vez: ¿No os dais cuenta de que una guerra larga y de baja intensidad beneficia a Rusia?


----------



## ccartech (25 Abr 2022)

VittorioValencia dijo:


> Sobre la destruccion del oleoducto ruso, que dejaria sin petroleo a europa.
> Hay algo que no cuela. El precio del petroleo esta bajando. Ahora a 95 uss
> Alguien puede confirmar la info sobre la destruccion?



Rusia investiga gran incendio en depósito de petróleo en región cercana a Ucrania








Russia investigates large oil depot fire in region near Ukraine


Russia said on Monday it would investigate the cause of a large fire that erupted in the early hours of the morning at an oil storage facility in the city of Bryansk 154 km (96 miles) northeast of the border with Ukraine.




www.reuters.com


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)

El hijoPutin la ha cagado a base de bien, les ha dado a los americanos la excusa perfecta para mandarle todo un ejercito especializado en matar rusos con el resultado de 0 bajas estadounidenses.

Y el tontopollas del hijo Puti se lo ha puesto en bandeja, los americanos van a esta enviando TODO


----------



## Gnidlog (25 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Será otro bulo de los ucros, como los Su-34 derribados y todo eso. No saben hacer propaganda, canta mucho.


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## delhierro (25 Abr 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Está claro que Putin no es como Truman.
> 
> Un yanki en esta situación no hubiera dudado en nukear Kiev, obteniendo la rendición incondicional al día siguiente.
> Y si no, al día siguiente Lvov.
> ...



Pues yo prefiero a apoyar a alguien que valore algo más la vida de sus soldados. Y nadie esta hablando de nuclearizar nada, simplemente de usar la fuerza de forma sensata, cortando los suministros para acortar la lucha. Y eso no se hace por motivos politicos de Putin, motivos ademas que no valen para nada porque occidente tiene su plan y no lo va a mover porque Putin se "porte mejor".


----------



## ccartech (25 Abr 2022)

RM: Se considera que la causa más probable de los incendios en dos depósitos de petróleo en Bryansk es un ataque de drones ucranianos. A favor de esta versión está la declaración sobre el derribo de dos vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos en la región de Kursk. #UkraineRussianWar #Russia #Ukraine #Azovstal #Azov

No se porque lo muestra como no disponible pero cuando haces click se puede acceder al twit


----------



## delhierro (25 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Otra vez: ¿No os dais cuenta de que una guerra larga y de baja intensidad beneficia a Rusia?



¿ Si ? ¿ en que ?


----------



## petroglifo (25 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1037164



Para limpiar campos minados, sirven perfectamente y para lanzar oleadas de infanteria contra posiciones fortificadas tambien...


----------



## Arraki (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## arriondas (25 Abr 2022)

Ese número es exageradísimo. Supondría tener cientos de salidas diarias estilo Allied Force, y Rusia está usando pocos aviones. Hay que cortarse un poco.


----------



## ccartech (25 Abr 2022)

Putin exigió detener de manera decisiva las provocaciones contra las Fuerzas Armadas rusas utilizando medios extranjeros


----------



## ccartech (25 Abr 2022)

Fuertes incendios en las regiones de Lviv, Vinnitsa y Rivne después de los ataques con cohetes


----------



## Aurkitu (25 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Más imágenes de las terribles pérdidas ucranianas al sur de Izyum. Los soldados rusos se ven obligados a enterrarlos en fosas comunes ya que Ucrania no responde a ocuparse de ellos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Curioso que empiecen a salir imágenes de militares ucranianos muertos. Parecen muertos en combate, al menos, si eso sirve para algo. Que triste todo joder, encima son la misma gente.


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)

Ojalá sea cierto al 100% (parece que si) y le llueva fuego del cielo a la escoria rusa.


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 Abr 2022)

No se si será cierto


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## pemebe (25 Abr 2022)

Informacion importante sobre trigo Ruso y Ucraniano. 
Fuente SovEcon: 2022/23 Russian wheat crop and exports could be record-high | The Sizov Report blog

Articulo: Exportaciones rusas de trigo en temporada 2021/2022 se ven favorecidas por elevadas existencias en el sur del país y perspectivas de cosecha récord
Exportaciones rusas de trigo en temporada 2021/2022 se ven favorecidas por elevadas existencias en el sur del país y perspectivas de cosecha récord

*Según consultora Sovecon (SovEcon es una empresa líder en investigación centrada en la evaluación de las existencias, el consumo, la previsión de las cosechas y las exportaciones, así como en los principales factores que impulsan los precios de los mercados agrícolas del Mar Negro). *
*Exportaciones rusas de trigo en temporada 2021/2022 se ven favorecidas por elevadas existencias en el sur del país y perspectivas de cosecha récord*

_Los exportadores rusos han conseguido resolver en gran medida los problemas logísticos y de transferencia de pagos causados por las sanciones occidentales impuestas a Moscú desde finales de febrero y están exportando trigo desde la orilla rusa del mar Negro y esporádicamente desde el mar de Azov. Como uno de los mayores exportadores de trigo del mundo, el aumento de las exportaciones de Rusia ayudará a satisfacer en parte la creciente demanda mundial por trigo y que genera preocupación por la seguridad alimentaria._

*(Agraria.pe)* Rusia podrá aumentar sus exportaciones de trigo en la temporada 2021-2022 gracias a las elevadas existencias en el sur del país, la previsión de una cosecha récord y la expiración de una cuota estatal de exportación, pronosticó la consultora Sovecon.

*Los exportadores rusos han conseguido resolver en gran medida los problemas logísticos y de transferencia de pagos causados por las sanciones occidentales impuestas a Moscú desde finales de febrero y están exportando trigo desde la orilla rusa del mar Negro y esporádicamente desde el mar de Azov.*

Como uno de los mayores exportadores de trigo del mundo, el aumento de las exportaciones de Rusia ayudará a satisfacer en parte la creciente demanda mundial en caso de que las exportaciones de Ucrania sigan siendo bajas y Kiev no recupere el acceso a sus puertos del mar Negro.
Estos han sido bloqueados desde que Moscú comenzó su “operación militar especial” —según la denominación del Kremlin— en Ucrania el 24 de febrero.

Según Sovecon, si se alcanza un acuerdo de cese del fuego antes del verano boreal, Ucrania impulsará rápidamente las exportaciones de trigo desde sus puertos del sur.

Eso contribuirá a aliviar la preocupación mundial por la seguridad alimentaria y a enfriar los precios, restando presión a los países más pobres, donde el aumento de los costos del trigo importado está afectando a los presupuestos estatales, declaró *Andrey Sizov, director de Sovecon.
Sovecon estima que las exportaciones de trigo de Rusia en la temporada comercial de julio-junio del 2022-2023 serán de 41 millones de toneladas,* *frente a los 33.9 millones de toneladas de la temporada actual. *Rusia se encamina a una cosecha récord de trigo en el 2022 de 87.4 millones de toneladas, dijo Sovecon, elevando su previsión en 900.000 toneladas.

*Ucrania, por su parte, podría exportar 20 millones de toneladas de trigo en la temporada 2022-2023 si sus puertos vuelven a estar abiertos, dijo Sizov.

Aunque el seguro de los buques que entran en los puertos rusos ha subido entre US$ 4 y US$ 6 por tonelada desde el 24 de febrero, esto se ha absorbido con relativa facilidad debido a los altos precios del trigo, dijo Sovecon.

Las exportaciones actuales de Rusia podrían ser mayores si no fuera por una cuota estatal de exportación que las limita hasta el 30 de junio. Sovecon estima que Rusia tiene todavía tres millones de toneladas de trigo para exportar en mayo-junio dentro de la cuota.*


----------



## El Mercader (25 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> RM: Se considera que la causa más probable de los incendios en dos depósitos de petróleo en Bryansk es un ataque de drones ucranianos. A favor de esta versión está la declaración sobre el derribo de dos vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos en la región de Kursk. #UkraineRussianWar #Russia #Ukraine #Azovstal #Azov
> 
> No se porque lo muestra como no disponible pero cuando haces click se puede acceder al twit



Drones guiados por satélites de Estados Unidos, ya que no creo que los Ucros tengan capacidad como para adentrarse 150 Km dentro de las fronteras rusas sin ser detectados.... Buff, Estados Unidos está enloquecido. Dios no quiera que en una de estas empiecen a volar las nukes rusas,


----------



## Seronoser (25 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Informacion importante sobre trigo Ruso y Ucraniano. Fuente Exportaciones rusas de trigo en temporada 2021/2022 se ven favorecidas por elevadas existencias en el sur del país y perspectivas de cosecha récord
> 
> 
> 
> Según Sovecon, si se alcanza un acuerdo de cese del fuego antes del verano boreal, Ucrania impulsará rápidamente las exportaciones de trigo desde sus puertos del sur.



Estos ejjjjpertos consultores aún no han asimilado que Ucrania no tiene puertos en el Sur ya, salvo Odessa, que está bloqueado


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)

Por curiosidad, se sabe qué está programado para el desfile del 9 de Mayo? Porque digo yo que tendrán que tirar la casa por la ventana para vender de alguna manera la imagen de "nos hemos guardado lo bueno" visto el ridículo actual, aunque a saber cómo piensan hacerlo...


----------



## Harman (25 Abr 2022)

Mientras tanto, según las encuestas, los occidentales están dispuestos a luchar por Ucrania hasta el último ucraniano, pero no están dispuestos a morir ellos mismos por Ucrania.

Las encuestas de IPSOS en 27 países muestran una oposición absoluta a una posible implicación militar en el conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania.

La mayoría de los ciudadanos de cada uno de los 27 países en los que se ha realizado la encuesta están en contra de la participación militar: en Hungría (90%), Turquía (86%), Arabia Saudí (82%), Israel y Malasia (81%), en Estados Unidos, Reino Unido y Francia - 65% cada uno.

Por cierto, el 61% de los ciudadanos de estos países cree que la crisis económica impide a sus países incluso prestar ayuda financiera a Ucrania.

t.me/sashakots/31758


----------



## ccartech (25 Abr 2022)

onocemos por apellido a los curadores de nazis ucranianos de los servicios occidentales, principalmente de la CIA, que dan consejos como matar periodistas


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Abr 2022)

Rain dog dijo:


> O Putin es un genio y no comprendemos lo que está haciendo, o está en nómina de los Globalistas, y todo esto no es más que otro teatro con el que justificar cosas muy feas que ya iremos viendo.
> 
> Puedo comprar que los rusos sean un pueblo más honorable que los hijosdelagranputa que nukearon dos ciudades llenas de civiles de un país que no tenía ya combustible ni para que volaran sus aviones, y estaba completamente derrotado.
> 
> Pero de ahí, a hacer la guerra en plan Flanders, y que con total superioridad aérea rusa en Kiev estén como si no pasara nada, va un trecho muy gordo, y ese no lo compro.



Tienen un enemigo terrible, es occidente con la CIA y el Pentagono, todo el puto dinero fiat del planeta, toda la maquinaria de propaganda y desinformación, de espionaje, de confusión y de crímen de occidente. Rusia hace lo que puede, y debe de ir con piés de plomo, cada error lo puede pagar y se lo van a hacer pagar, como vemos. No es nada fácil esto para Rusia. O menospreciamos a Rusia, o lo hacemos con su enemigo, pero yo creo que esto no es tan sencillo.


----------



## ccartech (25 Abr 2022)

Embajador de Estonia en Ucrania: Rusia tiene planes militares contra nosotros


----------



## El Mercader (25 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Putin exigió detener de manera decisiva las provocaciones contra las Fuerzas Armadas rusas utilizando medios extranjeros



Otra cosa no, pero Putin se está comportando como un perfecto caballero: Esta avisando una y otra de lo que puede venir si le siguen tocando los cojones. Los Rusos son de ese tipo de gente que aguantan bastante, pero cuando explotan, ya van a por todas: Acordaros de Stalin y la invasión Alemana: Al principio Stalin lo negaba y quiso negociar con los alemanes... y al final entró hasta Berlín.


----------



## petroglifo (25 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Munición del 7.62 española que ya está en buenas manos. Esas cajas son para las ametralladoras MG. Yo he tirado esa munición con el glorioso CHOPO. Es una vergüenza mandársela a los putos ukras.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1037229
> 
> ...



Los ukros ya estan utilizando ametralladoras MG3 españolas (MG-42).


----------



## Peineto (25 Abr 2022)

Rain dog dijo:


> O Putin es un genio y no comprendemos lo que está haciendo, o está en nómina de los Globalistas, y todo esto no es más que otro teatro con el que justificar cosas muy feas que ya iremos viendo.
> 
> Puedo comprar que los rusos sean un pueblo más honorable que los hijosdelagranputa que nukearon dos ciudades llenas de civiles de un país que no tenía ya combustible ni para que volaran sus aviones, y estaba completamente derrotado.
> 
> Pero de ahí, a hacer la guerra en plan Flanders, y que con total superioridad aérea rusa en Kiev estén como si no pasara nada, va un trecho muy gordo, y ese no lo compro.



Me descubro ante este analista. Un país artificial parido por Lenin y amamantado por Stalin, poblado mayoritariamente por rusos, necesita ser liberado del nazismo a base de machacar en plan Jolibudiense y arrasarlo.Matadlos a todos, Dios reconocerá a los suyos, en plan 2.0 ...


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)

Otro éxito de Rusia y del hijoPutin.


----------



## Seronoser (25 Abr 2022)

Rain dog dijo:


> O Putin es un genio y no comprendemos lo que está haciendo, o está en nómina de los Globalistas, y todo esto no es más que otro teatro con el que justificar cosas muy feas que ya iremos viendo.
> 
> Puedo comprar que los rusos sean un pueblo más honorable que los hijosdelagranputa que nukearon dos ciudades llenas de civiles de un país que no tenía ya combustible ni para que volaran sus aviones, y estaba completamente derrotado.
> 
> Pero de ahí, a hacer la guerra en plan Flanders, y que con total superioridad aérea rusa en Kiev estén como si no pasara nada, va un trecho muy gordo, y ese no lo compro.



Me espero más de un forero que lleva 14 años en el foro.
Eres un poco decepcionante.


----------



## Epicii (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## delhierro (25 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Drones guiados por satélites de Estados Unidos, ya que no creo que los Ucros tengan capacidad como para adentrarse 150 Km dentro de las fronteras rusas sin ser detectados.... Buff, Estados Unidos está enloquecido. Dios no quiera que en una de estas empiecen a volar las nukes rusas,



Por mucha defensa AA que tengas, te pueden colar drones pequeñitos volando bajo. Los hay con control interno inmunes a las interferencias y para explotar depositos de combustible vale una carga muy reducida. Lo Huits hacen esto en Arabia de forma continua. Si lanzan 1 docena algunos llegan y el destrozo compensa las perdidas.


----------



## El Mercader (25 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Embajador de Estonia en Ucrania: Rusia tiene planes militares contra nosotros



La OTAN Están deseando la tercera guerra mundial y andan desesperados por buscar razones para empezar.


----------



## El Mercader (25 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


>



¿La OTAN escalando?


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Putin exigió detener de manera decisiva las provocaciones contra las Fuerzas Armadas rusas utilizando medios extranjeros



Lo exigió? No me digas... Seguro que en cuanto lo oigan Biden, el pirata y el esclavo Sánchez corren a hacerle caso. Es que hasta ahora no debían saber que eso enfadaba a mister Putin, seguro.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (25 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Embajador de Estonia en Ucrania: Rusia tiene planes militares contra nosotros




Pues mala suerte.


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Otra cosa no, pero Putin se está comportando como un perfecto caballero: Esta avisando una y otra de lo que puede venir si le siguen tocando los cojones. Los Rusos son de ese tipo de gente que aguantan bastante, pero cuando explotan, ya van a por todas: Acordaros de Stalin y la invasión Alemana: Al principio Stalin lo negaba y quiso negociar con los alemanes... y al final entró hasta Berlín.



Yo recordaba más la invasión de Napoleón de 1812, cómo reaccionaron los rusos ante la derrota quemando su capital. Ese es el dato con el que hay que quedarse intentando entender la mentalidad rusa y recordando a la vez las palabras de Putin acerca de un mundo sin Rusia. El problemón es que a diferencia del Zar Alejandro primero, Putin puede "quemar" muchas más ciudades.


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## thanos2 (25 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> *The Guardian publicó los exámenes Forenses de Bucha e Irpin, la mayoría de cuerpos murieron como consecuencia de bombardeos de artillería del ejército Ucraniano.
> 
> Marsupia, Ferreras, Risto, Joaquín Prats, Ser, Cope, Antena3 , El mundo, el País, diario prescolar, y demás basura Terrorista informativa ya podéis ir corrigiendo vuestra desinformación HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA*



Enlace al the guardian anda


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Mercader (25 Abr 2022)

Desde el uno de enero el SP500 ha caído un 12%... en cuatro meses. Empieza la fiesta.




El hijo de perra de Biden se ha propuesto arruinar todo occidente.


----------



## pgas (25 Abr 2022)

tú sí que tienes un jodido problema de frenopático, las felicitaciones por victorias electorales es lo normal entre mandatarios,









REALLY? Macron congratulates Putin on election 'SUCCESS' just days after ‘EU unity letter’


FRENCH President Emmanuel Macron spoke to Vladimir Putin by telephone on Monday to congratulate the Russian leader over his landslide victory in the presidential election, the Elysée Palace said in a statement.




www.express.co.uk





representan a países no a clubes de furbo, y que yo sepa todavía mantienen relaciones diplomáticas.

y repetir cansinamente que tú tenías razón porque Putin en Ucrania en 2014 no hizo lo que está haciendo en 2022 solo es tu opinión de comedoritos, vale tanto como tu culo podemita


----------



## VittorioValencia (25 Abr 2022)

Zelensky es un monstruo
LAS PURGAS DEL HÉROE ZELENSKY: SECUESTROS, TORTURAS Y ASESINATOS


----------



## dabuti (25 Abr 2022)

Censurado por YOU TUBE.
Luego censurado por RUMBLE.

Ahora en PATREON.


----------



## delhierro (25 Abr 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Enlace al the guardian anda



Lo que dice el enlace es que es artilleria "rusa". Lo cual es absurdo por varias razones.

1.- Nadie puede saber si era rusa o ucranina , porque es exactamente la misma munición.

2.- Los que tienen la zona no se autobombardean y la zona estaba en manos rusas.

3.- Los propios ucranianos afirmaron que su "certera" artilleria habia atacado a las columnas rusas en marcha en la zona.

Lo que si dejan claro que es no son muertos "fusilados", son muertos por artilleria en combate. Así que en cualquier caso esas matanzas intencionadas no lo fueron.


----------



## la mano negra (25 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Me espero más de un forero que lleva 14 años en el foro.
> Eres un poco decepcionante.



Rusia empieza a perder la iniciativa . Yo no acabo de entender como es posible que Rusia esté siendo tan contemplativa . Ralentizar la guerra no creo que sea positivo . Parece como si Putin estuviese pisando el freno para que los ukros pillen carrerilla y se acerquen un poco a Rusia . Rusia no debería de pisar el freno sino el acelerador con fuerza y tratar de terminar esta guerra de forma contundente y clara. Puede ser que esté jugando a desangrar lentamente a Ucrania , minimizando al máximo las pérdidas propias . No lo sé. Pero no me da buena espina el curso de los acontecimientos.


----------



## Harman (25 Abr 2022)

El pueblo de Nekhoteevka fue bombardeado en la región de Belgorod.
Lo informó el gobernador regional.
Varios edificios y coches resultaron dañados.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45065


Nekhoteevka se encuentra directamente en la frontera, cerca del puesto de control de Goptivka.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45066


----------



## mazuste (25 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Drones guiados por satélites de Estados Unidos, ya que no creo que los Ucros tengan capacidad como para adentrarse 150 Km dentro de las fronteras rusas sin ser detectados.... Buff, Estados Unidos está enloquecido. Dios no quiera que en una de estas empiecen a volar las nukes rusas,



Es que , al fin y a la postre, la guerra es entre EEUU y Rusia.
Que EEUU utilice, por delegación, carne de cañón ucraniana
no cambia la ecuación. Los tiempos son los que son. Mañana
será otro día.


----------



## El Mercader (25 Abr 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Rusia empieza a perder la iniciativa . Yo no acabo de entender como es posible que Rusia esté siendo tan contemplativa . Ralentizar la guerra no creo que sea positivo . Parece como si Putin estuviese pisando el freno para que los ukros pillen carrerilla y se acerquen un poco a Rusia . Rusia no debería de pisar el freno sino el acelerador con fuerza y tratar de terminar esta guerra de forma contundente y clara. Puede ser que esté jugando a desangrar lentamente a Ucrania , minimizando al máximo las pérdidas propias . No lo sé. Pero no me da buena espina el curso de los acontecimientos.



Putin juega a desangrar económicamente a occidente.


----------



## Julc (25 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



"No tienen nada que ver con los catalufos"
gñeeeeee


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 Abr 2022)

Amérika...


----------



## Harman (25 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Censurado por YOU TUBE.
> Luego censurado por RUMBLE.
> 
> Ahora en PATREON.



Ponlo en odysee.com


----------



## Guaguei (25 Abr 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Disculpen si está repetido, pero en otro hilo del subforo se le atribuye el ataque a Ucrania con el fin de interrumpir el oleoducto que pasa precisamente por Bryansk y por donde fluyen 1,4 millones de barriles al día con destino a la UE. Ya no es un ataque táctico, para dejar sin combustible al ejército ruso, sino estratégico, para obligar a la UE, particularmente a los más reticentes Alemania, Austria y Hungría, a sumarse al embargo de petróleo por la vía de los hechos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



europa con ucrania, y ucrania contra europa
que siga la fiesta


----------



## delhierro (25 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Putin juega a desangrar económicamente a occidente.



Esa es la guerra que no puede ganar. No le va a ganar una guerra a los anglos en su terreno con una economia varias veces menor.

Putin tienen miedo ha hacer lo que tiene que hacer para ganar, y cree que puede empatar como en siria. Pero esto no es siria y en siria lo ridiculizo a los anglos haciendoles correr con la amenaza nuclear. No tiene salida, si el no hace lo necesaria le van a mover la silla.


----------



## ccartech (25 Abr 2022)

VittorioValencia dijo:


> Zelensky es un monstruo
> LAS PURGAS DEL HÉROE ZELENSKY: SECUESTROS, TORTURAS Y ASESINATOS



*NO ES MALO, POBRE;
FUE PRODUCT DE UN ACCIDENTE *


----------



## mazuste (25 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Putin juega a desangrar económicamente a occidente.



Mas o menos. O como diría aquel: esperando a que salte la liebre financiera occidental.


----------



## El Mercader (25 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> europa con ucrania, y ucrania contra europa
> que siga la fiesta



Y Europa no dirá nada, ya que es un continente ocupado y ningún presidente de ningún puto país europeo llega a la presidencia sin el beneplácito de Estados Unidos. Pero nada: Cuando empiece el hambre en Europa la borregada seguirá diciendo: Gññññññeeee, ¡es culpa de Putin!


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Abr 2022)

ATGM capturados "Milán".


----------



## Harman (25 Abr 2022)

El día anterior se informó de que el LNR y las fuerzas armadas rusas habían liberado Zarechnoye y se acercaban a Liman como resultado de una exitosa ofensiva desde Kremenna.

El avance sobre el terreno se llevó a cabo bajo la "cobertura" de los aviones de ataque.
La captura de Liman por las fuerzas aliadas proporcionaría una ruta directa a Slavyansk desde el este. Dado que el ataque a las posiciones de las AFU viene también de la dirección de Izyum, las perspectivas aquí para la agrupación ucraniana son bastante poco envidiables. (c) Poddubny

t.me/boris_rozhin/45074


----------



## frangelico (25 Abr 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Disculpen si está repetido, pero en otro hilo del subforo se le atribuye el ataque a Ucrania con el fin de interrumpir el oleoducto que pasa precisamente por Bryansk y por donde fluyen 1,4 millones de barriles al día con destino a la UE. Ya no es un ataque táctico, para dejar sin combustible al ejército ruso, sino estratégico, para obligar a la UE, particularmente a los más reticentes Alemania, Austria y Hungría, a sumarse al embargo de petróleo por la vía de los hechos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto está confirmado ?


----------



## delhierro (25 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El pueblo de Nekhoteevka fue bombardeado en la región de Belgorod.
> Lo informó el gobernador regional.
> Varios edificios y coches resultaron dañados.
> 
> ...



Cuando se retiraron hasta la frontera ya lo comente, en breve lucha dentro de rusia. Eso solo se le ocurre a un miope. Debieron mantener una zona de 15-20km mientras no hubiera un acuerdo de paz. Es lógico , los ucranianos dan donde le duele a su enemigo, si este se lo pone facil aprovechan la ocasión, es la guerra.

En fin, más presión para Putin. Porque estas cosas estan cabreando a los suyos.


----------



## Arraki (25 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Otra cosa no, pero Putin se está comportando como un perfecto caballero: Esta avisando una y otra de lo que puede venir si le siguen tocando los cojones. Los Rusos son de ese tipo de gente que aguantan bastante, pero cuando explotan, ya van a por todas: Acordaros de Stalin y la invasión Alemana: Al principio Stalin lo negaba y quiso negociar con los alemanes... y al final entró hasta Berlín.



Putin lo único que tiene que hacer es cortar el grifo del trigo en... Digamos Egipto, para que se de una crisis social que salte por los aires y se creen millones (si, millones) de emigrantes con destino Europa. Tocando solo Egipto.

Ahora imagina la ola que puede generar si le sale de los cojones. Tocando más países o tocando media África.

Es que la guerra fría del siglo XXI puede ser tan simple como crear hambrunas y crear crisis migratorias de decenas de millones de personas hacia Europa.


----------



## capitán almeida (25 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1037354
> 
> 
> ATGM capturados "Milán".



A este paso van cerrar les fábriques de armamento en Rusia


----------



## magufone (25 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Ese número es exageradísimo. Supondría tener cientos de salidas diarias estilo Allied Force, y Rusia está usando pocos aviones. Hay que cortarse un poco.



Al principio la propaganda no era tan burda. Ahora ya da directamente vergüenza ajena


----------



## Harman (25 Abr 2022)

Entrega de un nuevo lote de armas de la OTAN a las tropas rusas y de la RPD

Las fuerzas especiales del grupo O se incautaron de otro lote de armas occidentales cerca de la aldea de Rubtsy, en el distrito de Liman de la RPD.
Capturaron el NLAW sueco-británico, el Javelin estadounidense, el Komar-76 RPG-76 checo, así como el Stugna-P ucraniano.
Pronto estarán todos destruyendo el equipo enemigo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45068


----------



## magufone (25 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Para los licenciados en Sociología por la Universidad de La Laguna, Ucrania está ganando. Y Rusia es una amenaza para Europa, pero al mismo tiempo es una mierda pinchada en un palo. A ver si se aclaran de una vez.



Sociología en La laguna? 
Ahora me lo explico


----------



## Harman (25 Abr 2022)

Me he dado cuenta de una cosa interesante. Los ucranianos, en cambio, se oponen a todo lo soviético y están muy interesados en entrar en la OTAN. Pero como no pueden hacer nada interesante por sí mismos, se contentan con utilizar el material soviético.
Por ejemplo, los mapas. Todos los mapas que tienen los ucranianos son soviéticos. Los hicieron en 1979, 1982. Es muy caro y difícil hacer sus propios mapas.
En una esquina de cada mapa hay una hermosa impresión de la URSS y de la RSS ucraniana.
Es comprensible, en los mapas de la OTAN todo está en inglés, y ¿dónde está el Rahul, y dónde está el idioma inglés? Quién los traducirá para los ucranianos. Por eso los mapas son soviéticos. Pero les gustaría entrar en la OTAN, por eso todos los símbolos de los mapas son del modelo de la OTAN. Son nuestras tropas en azul, las nuestras en rojo. Igual que los fascistas.
La historia se repite.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45075


----------



## Gnidlog (25 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1037354
> 
> 
> ATGM capturados "Milán".



Espero que sepan leer para ver la dirección del disparo.

Pero los tanques los tienen todos los rusos, bueno los que les quedan unos 450 unidades de las 1000


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 Abr 2022)

Otro video del juguetito favorito del prorruso medio en acción.


----------



## thanos2 (25 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Desde el uno de enero el SP500 ha caído un 12%... en cuatro meses. Empieza la fiesta.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1037337
> 
> ...



Biden no sabe no dónde tiene el pito y seguramente va sondado para no hacerselo encima.

Esto lo están decidiendo otros


----------



## apocalippsis (25 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Munición española, de Palencia?..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



los militares son los de la Wagner rusa, esos son los que se infiltran.


----------



## mazuste (25 Abr 2022)

Las vías se arreglan fácilmente. Las subestaciones eléctricas no
¿Se entiende mejor?

_* Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas golpean 7 subestaciones en el oeste de Ucrania:
_ Zdolbunov (trenes detenidos en la zona de Dubno, retraso de los trenes a Kovel), 
_ Kazatin-2, _ Krasnoye, _ Podolskaya, _ Sknilov, _ Slavuta (desmantelamiento de *_
*toda la zona de las estaciones de Zdolbunov y Slavuta), _ Fastov*


----------



## thanos2 (25 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Esto está confirmado ?



Si ucrania tiene que hacer que muera media Europa lo hará, son puntos nazis


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)

Esta es la liberación de los putos orcos: arrasar hasta los cimientos pueblos enteros


----------



## hartman (25 Abr 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Si ucrania tiene que hacer que muera media Europa lo hará, son puntos nazis



ucrania solo obedece a USA y a Soros.


----------



## apocalippsis (25 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> En algún momento? Dígaselo a los soldados rusos lisiados o muertos por armas y logística que nunca debería haber llegado a los ucronazis... La guerra es un asunto muy jodido y la tibieza, el titubeo, la blandura es sólo la autopista a la derrota y al mayor de los sufrimientos. Como tengo claro que Putin y los mandamases deben saberlo de sobra, y como sospecho que el pueblo ruso no sabe realmente lo que está pasando, mi sospecha es que estamos ante traición, porque es demasiada negligencia y desidia.



Bueno se buscaba la negociacion y Vladimiro pecaria de buenazo, ahora se ira retirando poco a poco de darles por culo a sus militares.


----------



## Hal8995 (25 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Otra vez: ¿No os dais cuenta de que una guerra larga y de baja intensidad beneficia a Rusia?



Yo discrepo.

Ni económicamente les interesa pues supone una millonada diaria, ni militarmente porque Ucrania puede seguir creciendo militarmente ,y como no les importa a los dirigentes ukros las bajas,Ucrania puede convertirse en un infierno de javelin, stinger y drones. Pero lo peor es políticamente , su imagen para gran parte del mundo se va degradando. La batalla mediática la llevan muy por detrás que el enemigo.


----------



## Abstenuto (25 Abr 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Disculpen si está repetido, pero en otro hilo del subforo se le atribuye el ataque a Ucrania con el fin de interrumpir el oleoducto que pasa precisamente por Bryansk y por donde fluyen 1,4 millones de barriles al día con destino a la UE. Ya no es un ataque táctico, para dejar sin combustible al ejército ruso, sino estratégico, para obligar a la UE, particularmente a los más reticentes Alemania, Austria y Hungría, a sumarse al embargo de petróleo por la vía de los hechos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Se confirma si ha sido oleoducto? Muchos medios dicen que ha sido atacado un depósito


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)

Finlandia y Suecia podrían comenzar la su camino para entrar en la OTAN en mayo

Finlandia y Suecia expresarán juntas su voluntad de unirse a la OTAN en mayo. Lo avanzan hoy lunes los tabloides Iltalehti en Finlandia y Expressen en Suecia, citando fuentes cercanas al asunto.

A pesar de estrechar la cooperación con la alianza militar desde que Rusia anexó Crimea, los países nórdicos optaron por mantenerse al margen. Ahora, la reciente invasión de Ucrania por parte de Rusia y la guerra actual han provocado un cambio radical en las actitudes de ambos países hacia la OTAN.

Fuente: La Vanguardia.


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 Abr 2022)

igualito que los usanos



Donbass ya está experimentando procesos de adaptación a la vida pacífica. Los residentes de Donbass deben entender que Rusia ha venido para siempre, dijo el politólogo Nikolai Mezhevich.


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 Abr 2022)

Los pro-ucronazis se vienen arriba por momentos. Están super crecidos.


----------



## Seronoser (25 Abr 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Rusia empieza a perder la iniciativa . Yo no acabo de entender como es posible que Rusia esté siendo tan contemplativa . Ralentizar la guerra no creo que sea positivo . Parece como si Putin estuviese pisando el freno para que los ukros pillen carrerilla y se acerquen un poco a Rusia . Rusia no debería de pisar el freno sino el acelerador con fuerza y tratar de terminar esta guerra de forma contundente y clara. Puede ser que esté jugando a desangrar lentamente a Ucrania , minimizando al máximo las pérdidas propias . No lo sé. Pero no me da buena espina el curso de los acontecimientos.



No lo entiendes porque vives en Occidente, con mentalidad occidental.


----------



## frangelico (25 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Putin lo único que tiene que hacer es cortar el grifo del trigo en... Digamos Egipto, para que se de una crisis social que salte por los aires y se creen millones (si, millones) de emigrantes con destino Europa. Tocando solo Egipto.
> 
> Ahora imagina la ola que puede generar si le sale de los cojones. Tocando más países o tocando media África.
> 
> Es que la guerra fría del siglo XXI puede ser tan simple como crear hambrunas y crear crisis migratorias de decenas de millones de personas hacia Europa.



La guerra moderna va de cosas así. Y nosotros estamos encima de dos países a los que un año de mala cosecha puede llevar a una seria desestabilizacion .


----------



## mazuste (25 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> ¿Se confirma si ha sido oleoducto? Muchos medios dicen que ha sido atacado un depósito



Ha sido un depósito lo que estaba ardiendo.


----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Abr 2022)

jojojo, Bliken ha dicho hoy que Ucrania seguirá siendo un país soberano cuando putin muera.

Cuanto vamos a tardar en ver reportes oficiales u oficiosos sobre cuanto tiempo de vida le queda a putin??


----------



## crocodile (25 Abr 2022)

Como dicen algunos no me gusta la estrategia de Putiniano tan contemplativa, el tiempo como en 2014 dará o quitara razones, espero no acertar como en ese año .


----------



## Bishop (25 Abr 2022)

petroglifo dijo:


> Borro la cuenta por amenazas de foreros judeomorfos argentiformes, por lo visto mandaron mensajes y enlaces al consulado de Lituania en Madrid, con la sana intencion de cerrarle la oficina en Vilnius, joderle su manera de ganarse la vida, en los paises balticos no se toleran disidentes, existe una rusofobia feroz.



Vaya, vaya... no sé qué me recuerda esa forma de actuar. ¿Hay info en el foro de quienes son los gusanos?


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Están bloqueando cuentas a cascoporro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me cito. Lo comentábamos ayer.

Otra menos. Ayer avisaba y hoy ha caído fulminado.

Además es que están tirando las mejores cuentas con más seguidores, de las que a su vez se nutren cuentas más pequeñas.


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 Abr 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Rusia empieza a perder la iniciativa . Yo no acabo de entender como es posible que Rusia esté siendo tan contemplativa . Ralentizar la guerra no creo que sea positivo . Parece como si Putin estuviese pisando el freno para que los ukros pillen carrerilla y se acerquen un poco a Rusia . Rusia no debería de pisar el freno sino el acelerador con fuerza y tratar de terminar esta guerra de forma contundente y clara. Puede ser que esté jugando a desangrar lentamente a Ucrania , minimizando al máximo las pérdidas propias . No lo sé. Pero no me da buena espina el curso de los acontecimientos.



Bienvenido a la realidad.


----------



## Roedr (25 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Esta es la liberación de los putos orcos: arrasar hasta los cimientos pueblos enteros



Buena artillería. ¿La venden en Amazon?.


----------



## dabuti (25 Abr 2022)

Explosiones en Tiraspol, Transnistria.









Guerra Rusia-Ucrania, en vivo: últimas noticias del conflicto y el minuto a minuto


Se registraron una serie de explosiones en la sede del Ministerio de Seguridad en la capital de Transnistria, Moldavia; el edificio fue objeto de un ataque supuestamente realizado con un lanzagranadas




www.lanacion.com.ar


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)

*España ha inmovilizado hasta ahora 12 fondos de cinco oligarcas afines a Putin.*
Las sanciones impuestas por la Unión Europea por la "agresión militar injustificada e ilegal de Rusia contra Ucrania" ha llevado a que España haya inmovilizado *12 fondos de cinco oligarcas afines a Vladimir Putin*. Estos datos los ha aportado el secretario de Estado y director del Gabinete de Presidencia del Gobierno, *Óscar López*, durante su comparecencia ante *la Comisión Mixta de Seguridad Nacional. *Según López, *han llegado a España 130.000 personas procedentes de Ucrania*. A tenor de las actuaciones puestas en marcha por el Ejecutivo, "el número de niños escolarizados supera ya los 15.400" y "se han concedido 72.000 solicitudes de protección temporal".

Por otra parte, López expuso que el grupo de trabajo que coordina la implementación de las sanciones impuestas por la Unión Europea certifica que en España se han inmovilizado 12 fondos y cuentas bancarias vinculados a 5 de los sancionados. También* tres embarcaciones de lujo* asociadas a oligarcas rusos, y se ha actuado también sobre *23 inmuebles propiedad de personas sancionadas*.


----------



## Guaguei (25 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Las vías se arreglan fácilmente. Las subestaciones eléctricas no
> ¿Se entiende mejor?
> 
> _* Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas golpean 7 subestaciones en el oeste de Ucrania:
> ...



pero te puedes pasar la vida arreglando tramos, se te pueden acumular
es mejor no arreglar nada


----------



## magufone (25 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Me cito. Lo comentábamos ayer.
> 
> Otra menos. Ayer avisaba y hoy ha caído fulminado.
> 
> Además es que están tirando las mejores cuentas con más seguidores, de las que a su vez se nutren cuentas más pequeñas.



Muy indicativo de lo que esta pasando...


----------



## Roedr (25 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Entrega de un nuevo lote de armas de la OTAN a las tropas rusas y de la RPD
> 
> Las fuerzas especiales del grupo O se incautaron de otro lote de armas occidentales cerca de la aldea de Rubtsy, en el distrito de Liman de la RPD.
> Capturaron el NLAW sueco-británico, el Javelin estadounidense, el Komar-76 RPG-76 checo, así como el Stugna-P ucraniano.
> ...



Si yo fuera Rusia... estas armas ya estarían operando en cárteles de la droga México-USA. Seguro que le quitaban las ganas a los USA de seguir mandando.


----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Finlandia y Suecia podrían comenzar la su camino para entrar en la OTAN en mayo
> 
> Finlandia y Suecia expresarán juntas su voluntad de unirse a la OTAN en mayo. Lo avanzan hoy lunes los tabloides Iltalehti en Finlandia y Expressen en Suecia, citando fuentes cercanas al asunto.



Lo tenía tó pensao el putin. En realidad el fin último de esta invasión era el fortalecimiento de la otan, el fin de la dependencia de la UE del gas ruso y la creación de una identidad ucrania fuerte.

Gracias orcoputin!!


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## mazuste (25 Abr 2022)

El ostentoso alijo de armas ucranianas abandonadas.


----------



## El Mercader (25 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Me cito. Lo comentábamos ayer.
> 
> Otra menos. Ayer avisaba y hoy ha caído fulminado.
> 
> Además es que están tirando las mejores cuentas con más seguidores, de las que a su vez se nutren cuentas más pequeñas.



Coño, ¿y qué esperáis? Son medios de la OTAN. Deberíamos empezar a utilizar redes sociales descentralizadas.


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)

Dicen los rusos que la entrega de armas a Ucrania es inaceptable. 

Eso si,invadir Ucrania, masacrar civiles desarmados y violar niñas es perfectamente aceptable.


----------



## NPI (25 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Sí, se están retirando a Vladivostok, cada vez está más claro
> Estos subnormales de donde salen? Así de repente...



Es otra cuenta del círculo de los payasos habituales (Tusade, Pinovski, Disturbed, Teuro, *_*, etc...).


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 Abr 2022)

Otra


----------



## delhierro (25 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Otra



La "gran democracia" en acción. Para los otanicos estos que nos cuenta que aquí puedes decir cualquier cosa, cualquier cosa que no moleste al poder establecido.


----------



## Trajanillo (25 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Otra



La censura solo denota debilidad, mi mensaje no cala, censuro el de los demás y solo valdrá el mío, ellos saben que eso funciona pero no para siempre. Y menos en la era del internet, en fin, yo está democracia de mentira no la quiero se la pueden meter por el culo.


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)

*El monumento en Kiev en honor a la amistad entre Rusia y Ucrania será desmantelado.*
El alcalde de Kiev, Vitali Klitschkó, ha anunciado este lunes el desmantelamiento de un monumento en el centro de Kiev que conmemora la amistad de Ucrania con Rusia y que* fue originalmente levantado para recordar la "reunificación" de los dos países en la Unión Soviética.* "Esta semana vamos a desmantelar una escultura de bronce de dos trabajadores levantada en 1982 para conmemorar la reunificación de Rusia con Ucrania" , ha dicho Klitschkó en su cuenta de Telegram.

La estatua, de ocho metros de altura, muestra a *dos hombres que sostienen una estrella con las leyendas "Amistad entre los pueblos" y "URSS*". Un arco de titanio sobre el monumento permanecerá de momento donde está pero posteriormente también será retirado. La demora, según Klitschkó, se debe a que el procedimiento es más complicado.

*"Rusia ha 'conmemorado' su actitud hacia Ucrania con brutales asesinatos de ucranianos pacíficos, la destrucción de nuestras ciudades y pueblos y el deseo de destruir nuestro estado",* ha manifestado el alcalde de la capital


----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Abr 2022)

SU34 retardorruso derribado


----------



## Rudi Rocker (25 Abr 2022)

*La mundialización armada*

La invasión rusa de Ucrania echó por tierra el mito de la _mundialización pacífica_ que parecía respaldada por la integración de Rusia en la economía mundial tras la desaparición de la URSS. Este mito del capitalismo pacífico fue difundido por los economistas dominantes que explicaban que la paz sería el resultado de la extensión de la economía de mercado, ya que el mercado logra la síntesis de las voluntades individuales de agentes libres y soberanos. Agregaban también que la paz saldría reforzada con el crecimiento del comercio y de los intercambios financieros entre las naciones, ya que la interdependencia económica reduce los impulsos bélicos[22]. Los politólogos de la corriente dominante completaron la nueva ortodoxia añadiendo que la difusión de la democracia tras la desaparición de la URSS mejoraría la paz entre las naciones. Thomas Friedman, un reputado columnista del _New York Times_, tradujo la nueva ortodoxia en términos populares: “dos países que tienen restaurantes McDonald’s no van a la guerra”[23] porque comparten una visión común. ¿Se habrá traducido al ruso su libro? En cualquier caso, en 2022, la presencia en Rusia de 850 restaurantes [McDonald’s] que emplean a 65.000 personas no fue suficiente para convencer a Putin[24].

Había llegado la hora del _fin de la historia_ anunciado por Francis Fukuyama, y los economistas y politólogos nos proponían una economía política de la globalización en formato PDF (Peace-Democracy-Free markets: Paz-Democracia-Libertad de Mercados). En realidad, el periodo abierto por la caida del Muro de Berlín tenía todos los ingredientes de una mundialización armada[25]. Sin duda, la atención puesta actualmente en Europa respecto a la guerra de Rusia contra Ucrania no debería esconder el panorama general. Desde 1991, los conflictos armados han proliferado: en 2020, el Instituto UDCP/PRIO contabilizó 34 conflictos armados en el mundo. Se calcula que el 90% de los muertos en las guerras de los años 90 fueron civiles. En el año 2000, Naciones Unidas contabilizó 18 millones de refugiados y desplazados internos, pero en 2020 fueron 67 millones. La mayoría de esos conflictos armados tienen lugar en África y, dado que se producen entre facciones dentro de los países, han sido calificados como _guerras civiles_, _guerras étnicas_, etc. Por ello, los principales pensadores, especialmente los del Banco Mundial, los atribuían a la mala gobernanza interna de estos países. Pero es todo lo contrario. Las guerras _locales_ no son enclaves en un mundo conectado, sino que se integran a través de múltiples canales en la “globalización-realmente existente”[26]. El saqueo de los recursos que enriquece a las élites locales y a los _señores de la guerra_ alimenta las cadenas de suministro globales construidas por los grandes grupos industriales. Un ejemplo que se cita a menudo es el del coltán/tántalo en la República Democrática del Congo, comprado por las grandes empresas de la economía digital. Otros canales vinculan estas guerras a los mercados de los países desarrollados. Las élites gubernamentales, generalmente apoyadas por los gobiernos de los países desarrollados, que las legitiman como miembros de la _comunidad internacional_ (ONU), reciclan a través de las instituciones financieras europeas y los paraísos fiscales sus inmensas fortunas acumuladas en estas guerras y mediante la opresión de sus pueblos.

También ha habido guerras en nombre del _imperialismo liberal_. Estados Unidos se encargó de dirigir las operaciones con el apoyo de la OTAN. Por lo general, obtuvo una autorización del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU -una excepción notoria fue la de la guerra en Irak en 2003-, si bien ha ido más allá de lo permitido por el mandato, como en Serbia (1999) y Libia (2011). Por último, siguen existiendo conflictos a gran escala en zonas donde hay países que aspiran a un papel regional (India, Pakistán) y en Oriente Medio (Irán, Israel, monarquías petroleras, Turquía).

El mundo contemporáneo se enfrenta así a cuatro tipos de guerras: las guerras de Putin, las _guerras por los recursos_, las guerras del _imperialismo liberal_ y los conflictos armados regionales. En conjunto, confirman que el espacio mundial está fracturado por rivalidades económicas y político-militares que involucran en primer lugar a las grandes potencias.

(Artículo muy largo. Más en este enlace.)


----------



## Red Star (25 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Seguramente habrán cortado las vías por donde ya han pasado, y el acceso a frente, de forma que los cientos de tanques que han mandado en tren se habrán quedado bloqueados.

Ya anticipé ayer que esto podía ser una trampa:



Red Star dijo:


> Creo que tienes razón, es lo segundo. Fíjate que EEUU ha gastado ya una tercera parte de su suministro de armas antitanque modernas, armando a Ucrania. Creo que los rusos están haciendo que los occidentales vaciemos las existencias de nuestros arsenales, porque para ellos es más fácil eliminarlo en un terreno cercano y fácil de controlar, como Ucrania, que es una puta pradera plana sin lugares para esconderte, que dentro de nuestras propias fronteras. De esa forma, una vez estemos desarmados, estaremos menos propensos a amenazarlos, dado que seremos más vulnerables.
> 
> Muchas de esas armas que estamos mandando no se reponen en unas semanas o meses, sino en años.
> 
> Los rusos están metiendo a la OTAN en una trampa. Con esta guerra de baja intensidad, haciéndose los débiles, reservando todo lo gordo dentro de sus fronteras, están envalentonando a la OTAN. Seguramente esperarán que cometa un gran error que la debilite. Los rusos tienen mucho más poder de fuego y de fuerzas terrestres, su contención es un cebo para que la OTAN pique.


----------



## delhierro (25 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Vaya, vaya... no sé qué me recuerda esa forma de actuar. ¿Hay info en el foro de quienes son los gusanos?



Creo que en realidad es el mismo tipo repugnante con tres o cuatro cuentas, segun he leido yo las tengo en ignorados desde los hilos de siria ( no me gusta perder mi tiempo con escoria) es un supuesto argentino de origen judio.


----------



## NPI (25 Abr 2022)

Aquí tenéis el cuadro que indica @Jubilación a los 80


----------



## Bishop (25 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Creo que en realidad es el mismo tipo repugnante con tres o cuatro cuentas, segun he leido yo las tengo en ignorados desde los hilos de siria ( no me gusta perder mi tiempo con escoria) es un supuesto argentino de origen judio.



¿Una de las personalidades es amante del regodeo con casquería quizás?


----------



## El Mercader (25 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Aquí tenéis el cuadro que indica @Jubilación a los 80
> Ver archivo adjunto 1037402



Añado: El mayor accionista del grupo PRISA en Amber Capital: Un fondo de inversión ligado al gobierno Británico y Estadounidense al cual pertenecen también el diario Frances Le Monde y el Británico The Guardian.


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 Abr 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Nada amigo, saque el piano a pasear y todo sea amor y fraternidad. Que si, que los ucros y los Tractoristas ganan de goleada. El fantasma de Kiev no lo olvide.




La energía y el rigor debidos, que fue el principio en que inspiré mi proceder como militar toda mi vida, allí lo seguí, pero sin esa saña de que suelen hablar los aficionados a leyendas; en cumplimiento de mi penoso, pero honrado deber, procuré siempre batir al enemigo, privarle de recursos y evitar en lo posible las bajas de mis soldados (WEYLER, 1909:11).


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)

*Las duras críticas del exiliado Lev Ponomariov a Vladimir Putin.*
"Rusia ya es peor que la URSS. La Unión Soviética no protagonizó ninguna agresión exterior como la actual contra Ucrania. Sí participó en intervenciones militares, pero normalmente para apoyar a otros pueblos o movimientos revolucionarios", ha señalado el activista *Lev Ponomariov, líder de la organización Por los Derechos Humanos,* que a sus 80 años se ha exiliado de Rusia, según avanza la agencia EFE.

"Lo que ocurre en Ucrania no se puede explicar. Es como una guerra civil, ya que es una guerra entre eslavos. La situación es muy mala, pero es que aún puede ir a peor", ha señalado. En su opinión, el líder ruso, Vladimir Putin, ha creado u*n "Estado policial" en el que el presidente "tiene todo el poder"* concentrado en sus manos. "Putin tiene una dudosa interpretación de su papel en la historia de Rusia. Le es indiferente al destino de las personas. Intuyo que está enfermo, física y psicológicamente", ha comentado.

*En 2020 este octogenario activista, enemigo acérrimo del Servicio Federal de Seguridad (FSB, antiguo KGB), fue incluido en la lista de "agentes extranjeros".* El Tribunal Supremo ruso liquidó a principios de este año Memorial, la organización de derechos humanos más importante de este país y que fue fundada, entre otros, por Sájarov. Premio Nobel de la Paz.


----------



## Caracalla (25 Abr 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Menos mal que no eres un catalan diciendo lo mismo sobre los españoles.
> 
> Aun y asi, una cosa es hablar de inmigrantes marroquies o argelinos concretamente y otra cosa extenderlo a una religion que es lo que se pretende constantemente por la gracia de Dios.
> 
> Al final, los mayores hijos de la gran puta siempre señalan a los mas desgraciados.



Desde el momento que miles de Murcianos, Gallegos o Castellanos han dado su vida para evitar que esa parte del territorio nacional cayera en manos de Franceses, Turcos o Anglos en el pasado... No hay la más mínima diferencia entre ellos o un Catalán autóctono de 100 generaciones en cuanto a la propiedad del territorio. En cambio los Marroquíes han sido historicamente enemigos que han asesinados a nuestros antepasados no pocas veces.

Mejor no comparar cosas que no tienen nada que ver, suena ridículo.


la mano negra dijo:


> Rusia empieza a perder la iniciativa . Yo no acabo de entender como es posible que Rusia esté siendo tan contemplativa . Ralentizar la guerra no creo que sea positivo . Parece como si Putin estuviese pisando el freno para que los ukros pillen carrerilla y se acerquen un poco a Rusia . Rusia no debería de pisar el freno sino el acelerador con fuerza y tratar de terminar esta guerra de forma contundente y clara. Puede ser que esté jugando a desangrar lentamente a Ucrania , minimizando al máximo las pérdidas propias . No lo sé. Pero no me da buena espina el curso de los acontecimientos.



La Guerra no es contra Ucrania sino contra la OTAN y no es militar sino económica.

Por eso no te cuadra lo que está pasando.


----------



## Harman (25 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> pero te puedes pasar la vida arreglando tramos, se te pueden acumular
> es mejor no arreglar nada



_De momento tienen un buen pifostio_

"Ukrzaliznytsia" informa de problemas masivos en el tráfico de trenes en el centro y el oeste de Ucrania debido a los ataques con misiles de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas a los centros ferroviarios

Las comunicaciones de los despachadores están interrumpidas y es necesario realizar reparaciones importantes en las vías férreas, los postes eléctricos y los equipos de comunicación.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45076


----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Abr 2022)

Más hagedrec en territorio cochinoruso


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)

*Un discípulo de Sájarov se exilia de Rusia por su oposición a la guerra en Ucrania.*
El activista ruso *Lev Ponomariov*, discípulo de Andréi Sájarov, Nobel de la Paz en 1975, se ha exiliado *ante la amenaza de procesamiento penal* debido a su oposición a la actual campaña militar rusa en Ucrania.

"Recibí señales muy claras de las órganos de seguridad del Estado de que se disponían a detenerme. Ya estoy muy mayor para ir a la cárcel", ha comentado a Efe Ponomariov, de 80 años. *Ponomariov ha dicho encontrarse en Tiflis, capital de Georgia, aunque después tiene previsto mudarse a un país de la Unión Europea*, para lo que ha solicitado un visado. "Una persona sana puede ir a prisión. Para una enferma, como yo, no es recomendable", ha explicado.

Considera que la gota que colmó el vaso de la paciencia de las autoridades fue *la petición de firmas contra la guerra, que recibió más de un millón de apoyos*. Ponomariov, líder de la organización Por los Derechos Humanos, criticó la "gran magnitud" de la violencia en Ucrania y el empleo de armamento moderno.


----------



## capitán almeida (25 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Dicen los rusos que la entrega de armas a Ucrania es inaceptable.
> 
> Eso si,invadir Ucrania, masacrar civiles desarmados y violar niñas es perfectamente aceptable.


----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Abr 2022)

Ucranios capturan un BTR lleno de armas antitanque


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)

*La Corte Penal Internacional se une al equipo que investiga presuntos crímenes de guerra en Ucrania.*
*La Fiscalía de la Corte Penal Internacional (CPI)* participará en el *equipo conjunto que investiga las denuncias de crímenes de guerra en Ucrania* tras la invasión rusa, ha anunciado este lunes la agencia de cooperación en materia de justicia penal de la Unión Europea.

El fiscal de la CPI Karim Khan y los fiscales generales de Lituania, Polonia y Ucrania han firmado un acuerdo para la primera participación del tribunal internacional de crímenes de guerra en un equipo de investigación, informa Eurojust. "Con este acuerdo, las partes envían un mensaje claro de que se realizarán todos los esfuerzos para recopilar pruebas de manera efectiva sobre los principales crímenes internacionales cometidos en Ucrania y para llevar a los responsables ante la justicia", asegura la agencia Eurojust en un comunicado.


----------



## Harman (25 Abr 2022)

Armas de alta precisión y largo alcance destruyen seis subestaciones de tracción

En particular, se han eliminado las instalaciones en las zonas de las estaciones de tren:

- Krasnoe
- Zdolbunov
- Zhmerinka
- Berdichev
- Kovel
- Korosten.

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso informa que a través de ellos se suministraron armas y equipos militares extranjeros al grupo de tropas ucranianas en Donbass

t.me/boris_rozhin/45081


----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Abr 2022)

Nuestros holgazanes dicen que rusia lucha contra la globalización, y luego resulta que han traído escoria de medio mundo a invadir Ucrania.


----------



## arriondas (25 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Otra



Eso significa que a pesar de lo mucho que berreen los del Pájaro Azul y los perillitas expertos en todo, a Ucrania y a sus padrinos les está yendo bastante mal. Y esa es la prueba, esa reacción propia de un crío al que no le han comprado el juego que quería para la Play.


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)

El hijoPutin, el garante del estalinismo y el nazismo en Rusia, amenazando a EE.UU. (y por extensión a la OTAN) de que no puede armar a Ucrania. Mientras Rusia puede usar todo su potencial bélico contra Ucrania. 

HijoPutin no tienes vergüenza japuta.


----------



## Nico (25 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> "Lo que ocurre en Ucrania *no se puede explicar.*




Yo te lo explico  La mafia ucraniana quería meterla en la OTAN *para llevar tropas, bases, aviones y misiles norteamericanos hasta la frontera de Rusia.*

OCHO AÑOS se pasó Putin pidiendo:

a) La garantía de neutralidad de Ucrania
b) El respeto a los Tratados de Minsk

Ni bola que le dieron.

¿Ahora entiendes la explicación?


----------



## willbeend (25 Abr 2022)

Ahi la foto que buscan es a la señora sentada en una silla y los hombres en el sofa...


----------



## ccartech (25 Abr 2022)

El uso de misiles Su-34 Kh-29T durante una operación especial en Ucrania


----------



## delhierro (25 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa ruso informa que a través de ellos se suministraron armas y equipos militares extranjeros al grupo de tropas ucranianas en Donbass
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/45081



Pues tiene huevos que no los volaran cuando cambiaron el rumbo de su operación, y más que no lo hayan hecho con los putos puentes. Se llaman redes ferroviarias porque tiene esa forma, puedes rodear los tramos jodidos en muchas partes. Lo que no pueden es pasar el rio si no hay puentes ferroviarios. En fin , lo dejan para dentro de 15 dias.


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)

Claro, y Estados Unidos tiene que hacer lo que diga Putin. 

Y porque Putin no se retira de Ucrania como le ha pedido el resto del mundo. 

Putin encima quiere tomar por tontos al resto de paises del mundo y encima que le demos el visto bueno para masacrar Ucrania. Se cree el amo del planeta. Que hijo de Putin!


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 Abr 2022)

El primer *T90M *ha sido visto en Ucrania, utilizado en la zona de Rosgvardia. Dejó atrás un camino de vehículos ucranianos destruidos.












*VIDEO:*


----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Abr 2022)

Solo la semana pasada los ingleses entregaron a los ucranios 1000 armas antitanque, 14 vehículos blindados y 4000 equipos de visión nocturna. Eso es verdadera solidaridad, y no los crímenes de guerra, atrocidades y violaciones que los cochinorrusos están cometiendo sobre su supuestamente "pueblo hermano"


----------



## delhierro (25 Abr 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> ¿Una de las personalidades es amante del regodeo con casquería quizás?



Posiblemente ese sea un nuevo perfil ( le ignore al segundo mensaje no me moleste en seguirle , pero me sonaba el tono ) . Se le conoce por su lenguaje repugnante por el regodeo sobre los muertos "enemigos" ( da igual el conflicto ), y por varios giros que repite en todos los perfiles.


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)

Rusia armó a Korea del Norte, a la China de Mao, a Vietnam del Norte, a Camboya, a Cuba, a Maduro, a Irán, a Siria. 

Y todavía se queja.


----------



## Nico (25 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> El uso de misiles Su-34 Kh-29T durante una operación especial en Ucrania




Guauu !!... vean el giro cerrado que hace el avión (segundo 23-24). *Im-pre-sio-nan-te.  *


----------



## apocalippsis (25 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> igualito que los usanos
> 
> 
> 
> Donbass ya está experimentando procesos de adaptación a la vida pacífica. Los residentes de Donbass deben entender que Rusia ha venido para siempre, dijo el politólogo Nikolai Mezhevich.



Dicen que los chechenos ya se han ofrecido a ayudarles a restaurarla, Grozni tiene la leyenda de la ciudad mas destruida del mundo.


----------



## delhierro (25 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> El primer *T90M *ha sido visto en Ucrania, utilizado en la zona de Rosgvardia. Dejó atrás un camino de vehículos ucranianos destruidos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿ que tiene puesto encima ? ¿ Algun recubrimiento antitermico ? Joder no he visto nunca eso, si es un carro de los recientes ocn torreta automatizada.


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## pgas (25 Abr 2022)

*Cómo Rusia puede responder al bloqueo marítimo y aéreo de Turquía contra el grupo en Siria*

Hoy, 11:05



Turquía, un adversario geopolítico de Rusia desde hace mucho tiempo, trató de sentarse en dos sillas hasta el final: ganar a expensas de nuestro país y, al mismo tiempo, librar varias guerras "proxy" contra él a la vez. Pero ahora está pasando de un “socio comercial constructivo” a un enemigo abierto, y es hora de preparar una respuesta al presuntuoso “sultán”, hasta que decidió participar en la nueva “Guerra de Crimea” junto con el bloque de la OTAN. . ¿Qué podemos hacer realmente aquí y ahora para que Ankara entre en razón sin llevar el asunto a una confrontación directa?

El choque con Rusia se estableció objetivamente cuando el presidente Erdogan se dirigió a la islamización de la Turquía secular y comenzó a jugar activamente con los dolores fantasmas de sus compatriotas por la antigua grandeza del Imperio Otomano. Bajo este proyecto neo-otomano, el ejército turco ya ha invadido Siria, ocupando el norte de Idlib, de donde claramente no va a salir. Ankara acudió en ayuda del Gobierno de Acuerdo Nacional en Trípoli en la lucha contra el LNA, el mariscal de campo Haftar, mediante la firma de un acuerdo con Faiz Saraj sobre cooperación técnico-militar y la redistribución de la plataforma marina libia a favor de Turquía. El “sultán” está mirando al vecino Egipto, y a las regiones del norte y centro de África, donde las posiciones de Francia son tradicionalmente fuertes, lo que preocupa mucho a París. La Armada turca está construyendo un UDC y planea adquirir su primer portaaviones, obviamente

En Siria y Libia, el “sultán” se cruzó en el camino del Kremlin, encontrándose del otro lado del conflicto. Además, Turquía subió directamente a la esfera de intereses tradicionalmente rusa, donde el jenízaro nunca había puesto un pie. Con su proyecto de integración "Gran Turan", Ankara invadió no solo Transcaucasus, sino también casi toda Asia Central. Habiendo apoyado directamente a Azerbaiyán en la guerra de Nagorno-Karabaj, el presidente Erdogan tenía la intención de conseguir un corredor de transporte terrestre a través del territorio de Armenia y su principal aliado en la región hasta el Mar Caspio. Allí, al otro lado, se encuentran Turkmenistán, Kazajstán y otras antiguas repúblicas soviéticas, ricas en yacimientos de hidrocarburos, que el “sultán” con su proyecto pan-turco puso en sus miras.

Todo esto en sí mismo garantiza un choque inevitable entre Turquía y Rusia. Pero su “jamba” absolutamente imperdonable es que Ankara decidió subirse a nuestro “patio trasero”, que, por definición, es Ucrania.

Recordemos que el presidente Erdogan no reconoció la soberanía de la Federación Rusa sobre Crimea y Sebastopol. Además, Turquía ha concluido un acuerdo sobre cooperación técnico-militar con Nezalezhnaya, en virtud del cual han comenzado las entregas de vehículos aéreos no tripulados de ataque Bayraktar para las necesidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, y también se está preparando una serie de modernas corbetas de clase Ada para la Armada de Ucrania. Junto con París, Ankara hoy exige o pide a Moscú que abra corredores humanitarios para la salida de los "civiles" de Mariupol. Aquí cabría recordar el mensaje informativo fechado el 15 de abril de 2021 del canal WarGonzo Telegram, que, citando a sus fuentes en esta ciudad portuaria, decía que hasta Mariupol se trasladaba a una compañía de militares turcos, que recuerdan a las fuerzas especiales con su apariencia valiente:

Lo más probable es que estos sean los que coordinarán acciones y establecerán tareas para los militantes del norte de Siria, que Turquía está reclutando para enviar a Ucrania. Según el esquema de Karabaj.
Hace un año, se habló mucho sobre una importante concentración de militares extranjeros del bloque de la OTAN en Mariupol. Aparentemente, los presidentes Erdogan y Macron ahora sueñan con sacarlos de las mazmorras de Azovstal. Entonces, ¿qué tenemos en este momento?

Por un lado, Ankara supuestamente se negó a imponer sanciones contra Rusia, proporcionando a Estambul como una plataforma para las negociaciones entre la “pandilla liberal-oligárquica de Medinsky” y los representantes del régimen criminal de Kiev. Los turistas rusos son muy esperados en los hoteles turcos, donde está a punto de comenzar la temporada de calor.

Por otro lado, el ejército turco participa de facto en las hostilidades contra la Federación Rusa, la RPD y la LPR en Mariupol. Continúan las entregas de "Bayraktars" para las necesidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a través de intermediarios en Polonia. Turquía cerró sus estrechos al paso de los buques de guerra rusos. Esto no le pareció suficiente, y Ankara no renovó el permiso para usar su espacio aéreo para el vuelo de aviones rusos a Siria. Por lo tanto, el suministro de nuestro grupo militar en la RAE pendía de un hilo delgado de entregas marítimas por barcos civiles y transporte aéreo a través de Irán y el inquieto Irak.

¿Es necesario soportar esto más, rogándole al "sultán" por trucos aún más sucios? Y si no, ¿cómo podemos responder?
Hay opciones para la respuesta, y hay muchas de ellas. No hablaremos de todo tipo de bromas inocentes como la prohibición de los tomates y los viajes turísticos.

Por ejemplo, es posible colocar el gasoducto Turkish Stream para mantenimiento preventivo a largo plazo en este momento. En el contexto de riesgos geopolíticos asociados con la incautación de activos rusos en Occidente, vale la pena suspender el proyecto de construcción de la central nuclear de Akkuyu. Después de tomar Zaporozhye bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, es necesario dejar en claro a los socios turcos que deben olvidarse de las turbinas ucranianas para helicópteros y vehículos aéreos no tripulados de Motor Sich. Quizás también sea necesario ayudar al movimiento de liberación nacional kurdo en el norte de Irak, donde el ejército turco ha iniciado otra "operación especial", entregando armas de estilo occidental capturadas en el Donbass. Cierta justicia "kármica" en tal decisión, por supuesto, lo será.

Autor: Serguéi Marchhetsky

y por supuesto se puede bombardear Idlib, Afrin y cualquier territorio sirio ocupado hasta que no quede piedra sobre piedra y el mercurial sultan tenga que tragarse un par de millones de turistas de alqaeda


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 Abr 2022)

Otra foto del T-90M.

Ahora sí. Zelenski calienta que sales hijo de puta. RUSSIA IS COMING...


----------



## Azrael_II (25 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


>



Los ukra los nuevos ISIS pero románticos?

Hay millones de ukras por Europa y decenas de miles de misiles anticarros, aviones y lanza cohetes...

Nos preparan para ataques?


----------



## Nico (25 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia *la URSS* armó a Korea del Norte, a la China de Mao, a Vietnam del Norte, a Camboya, a Cuba, a Maduro, a Irán, a Siria.
> 
> Y todavía se queja.




Te corrijo la frase mal escrita. De todos modos *tiene un pase tu argumento* porque son "las reglas de juego" en este mundo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Abr 2022)

Sesión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de RF Igor Konashenkov a partir de las 19:00 horas del 25 de abril de 2022 sobre el progreso de la operación especial en Ucrania


▪Armas de largo alcance y alta precisión destruyeron seis subestaciones en las áreas de las estaciones de tren RED, ZDOLBUNOV, ZHMERINKA, BERDICHEV, KOVEL y KOROSTEN, a través de las cuales se suministran armas extranjeras y equipo militar del grupo de fuerzas ucraniano en Donbass.

▪Durante el día, 27 instalaciones militares de Ucrania fueron alcanzadas por misiles lanzados desde el aire de alta precisión.
Incluyendo destruidos: cuatro puestos de mando, un depósito de municiones en la región de SLAVYANSK de la República Popular de Donetsk, el cuartel general del grupo terrorista Right Sector en NOVOGRODOVKA, así como 16 bastiones y lugares de concentración de tropas y equipo militar.

▪La aviación operacional-táctica y militar de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia golpeó 82 instalaciones militares de Ucrania durante el día.
Entre ellos: 4 puestos de mando, 76 áreas de concentración de mano de obra y equipo militar del enemigo, así como dos depósitos de combustible.

▪Las tropas de misiles dieron 15 impactos.
Los siguientes fueron alcanzados: la posición de partida del sistema de misiles tácticos Tochka-U, tres puestos de mando, una batería de artillería y 10 áreas de concentración de mano de obra y equipo militar.
Fueron destruidos hasta 40 efectivos y 17 vehículos blindados y vehículos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

▪Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron cuatro vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos en las áreas de IZYUM, DONETSK y KHARKOV en un día.

▪En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial han sido destruidos: 141 aeronaves, 110 helicópteros, 570 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 265 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 2554 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 283 instalaciones de lanzamiento múltiple sistemas de cohetes, 1104 cañones y morteros de artillería de campaña, así como 2380 unidades de vehículos militares especiales.

#Rusia Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## willbeend (25 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Otro video del juguetito favorito del prorruso medio en acción.



Para que narices es ese pedazo de cable?


----------



## Elimina (25 Abr 2022)

Me da la sensación de que los más gordos son los que más ruido van a hacer al caer


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ que tiene puesto encima ? ¿ Algun recubrimiento antitermico ? Joder no he visto nunca eso, si es un carro de los recientes ocn torreta automatizada.



Puede ser. No estoy seguro. Buscaré información.

Parece ser lo mismo que esto:


----------



## apocalippsis (25 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Putin lo único que tiene que hacer es cortar el grifo del trigo en... Digamos Egipto, para que se de una crisis social que salte por los aires y se creen millones (si, millones) de emigrantes con destino Europa. Tocando solo Egipto.
> 
> Ahora imagina la ola que puede generar si le sale de los cojones. Tocando más países o tocando media África.
> 
> Es que la guerra fría del siglo XXI puede ser tan simple como crear hambrunas y crear crisis migratorias de decenas de millones de personas hacia Europa.



Putin ya lo ha dicho que como no se quiere negociar tendra que seguir la operacion en Ucrania y llegara la hambruna, junto con la invasion que se comeran las mariconas progres de la euromierda. Putin no va a dar ni un gramo de trigo a paises enemigos............Macron a egipto le prometio el trigo hace nada.


----------



## Peineto (25 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Y Europa no dirá nada, ya que es un continente ocupado y ningún presidente de ningún puto país europeo llega a la presidencia sin el beneplácito de Estados Unidos. Pero nada: Cuando empiece el hambre en Europa la borregada seguirá diciendo: Gññññññeeee, ¡es culpa de Putin!




Una aclaración. Europa no es un continente sino una península de la inmensa Asia. De nada.


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)

Asaltantes desconocidos acaban de disparar 2 o 3 granadas propulsadas por cohetes contra el Ministerio de Seguridad del Estado en la “república separatista” moldava de Transnistria.

El diputado del Consejo Supremo (legislatura de Transnistria) Andrey Safonov confirma el ataque.

¿Falsa bandera rusa?


----------



## Nico (25 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Puede ser. No estoy seguro. Buscaré información.
> 
> Parece ser lo mismo que esto:




Dos opciones:

a) No quieren mostrar las protecciones (pasivas) debajo de la lona. Algo nuevo que quieren preservar de los ojos ajenos por el momento.

b) Es una *lona ANTITERMICA* para bloquear el rastreo infrarrojo de algunos misiles anticarro.

Le voy más a la segunda opción.



Edito para agregar: El camarada @delhierro ya había esbozado la segunda opción (no había visto su post).


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Abr 2022)

Resultados oficiales de la calibración de la infraestructura ferroviaria de Ucrania

Las armas de alta precisión y largo alcance destruyeron 6 subestaciones de tracción cerca de las estaciones de tren Krasnoye, Zdolbunov, Zhmerinka, Berdychiv, Kovel y Korosten, a través de las cuales se suministran armas extranjeras y equipo militar del grupo de fuerzas ucraniano en Donbas.

@anna_noticias


----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)

Hay que matar a Zelensky y luego buscamos a Fígaro y yo mismo lo apuñalaré hasta la muerte


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)

Lo dije antes, acordaos como empezó la invasión rusa, un par de días antes empezaron con las "explosiones" de coches en el Dombas, etc.

Publicaron unos videos que en los metadatos de los videos después se vio que los videos llevaban días grabados :S . 









Explota un coche bomba en Donetsk, según medios rusos


El Centro Conjunto para el Control y la Coordinación confirma la explosión de un vehículo en las inmediaciones de un edificiode la autoproclamada como república popular.



as.com


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 Abr 2022)

Por lo que estoy leyendo (en ruso, y con la ayuda del traductor) es algo relacionado con enmascarar la ¿firma térmica?. Algo de reducir el espectro termico del enemigo.

Algún experto militar que pueda traducirlo al cristiano?

¿quizás algo relacionado para intentar burlar los rastreadores infrarrojos de los javelin y cia? ¿o más bien relacionado con dispositivos de vision nocturna?

PD: vale veo que ya lo habéis comentado


----------



## silenus (25 Abr 2022)

*Moldavia denuncia explosiones en Transnistria, el territorio ocupado por Rusia que quiere anexionar junto al Donbás*


----------



## Argentium (25 Abr 2022)

*Guerra Rusia-Ucrania, en vivo: últimas noticias del conflicto y el minuto a minuto*
*Se registraron una serie de explosiones en la sede del Ministerio de Seguridad en la capital de Transnistria, Moldavia; el edificio fue objeto de un ataque supuestamente realizado con un lanzagranadas*
25 de abril de 2022 18:04
*12.42 Primer ataque en Moldavia*
*Varias explosiones se han reportado este lunes en el edificio del Ministerio de Seguridad ubicado en Tiráspol*, la capital de la autoproclamada República de Transnistria, Moldavia, según reportó un corresponsal del medio ruso Sputnik y otros medios locales.

De acuerdo con el Ministerio de Interior local, el edificio fue *objeto de un ataque realizado con un lanzagranadas*. Según las informaciones preliminares, las explosiones no dejaron heridos.

Las imágenes y grabaciones del lugar que se han difundido en las redes sociales muestran *las ventanas del edificio rotas. *También se puede apreciar varios objetos parecidos a lanzagranadas abandonados en la acera frente al Ministerio.

El acceso a las calles cercanas al Ministerio ha sido cerrado mientras se llevan a cabo operaciones de rescate e investigación. *Los servicios de distribución de gas, bomberos y varias ambulancias se han desplazado al lugar de los hechos*.

Transnistria, oficialmente República Moldava Pridnestroviana (RMP), es un estado con reconocimiento limitado que *internacionalmente es reconocido como parte de Moldavia *(que no pertenece a la OTAN). Se ubica principalmente entre el río Dniéster y la frontera oriental de Moldavia con Ucrania.


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



La OTAN va a tener que resolver el problema de Transnitria. Una fuerza de intervención rápida y unos buenos azotes serán suficientes para devolver esa aberración colono-imperialista rusa a Moldavia


----------



## ccartech (25 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Puede ser. No estoy seguro. Buscaré información.
> 
> Parece ser lo mismo que esto:



Esta disfrazado de tortuga Ninja


----------



## ccartech (25 Abr 2022)

El sistema de defensa aérea S-500 Prometheus se ha lanzado a la producción en masa en Rusia - Jan Novikov.


----------



## ccartech (25 Abr 2022)

Las armas de alta precisión y largo alcance destruyeron 6 subestaciones de tracción cerca de las estaciones de tren de Krasnoye, Zdolbunov, Zhmerinka, Berdychiv, Kovel y Korosten, a través de las cuales se suministran armas extranjeras y equipos militares de las fuerzas ucranianas en Donbass.


----------



## ccartech (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## ProfeInsti (25 Abr 2022)

*Moldavia denuncia varias explosiones en Transnistria, el territorio ocupado por Rusia que quiere anexionar junto al Donbás.*


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)

El hijoPutin tiene el mismo esquema mental que los de la ETA, quiere impunidad para cometer sus delitos y a la vez disfrutar de las garantias democráticas que dé Occidente que no existen en Rusia.


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 Abr 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Para que narices es ese pedazo de cable?



Lo explicó ayer muy claro el camarada Nico. Recupero su respuesta.

Técnicamente se utilizan para despejar campos de minas pero parece estar teniendo muy buenos resultados en el combate urbano.



Nico dijo:


> Hay una "tira de explosivos" y un cable. El cohete impulsa ambas cosas y extiende la tira de explosivos sobre el terreno. El vehículo con el cable puede tirar de ella si hace falta.
> Cuando está todo listo PUUUUUMMM !!
> 
> En el Edificio, si bien no se ve claramente, primero "pasa de largo" (el cohete), tardan un rato porque seguramente el vehículo estaba "tirando del cable" para montar la tira de explosivos sobre el Edificio y, cuando lo tuvo encima... PUUUMMMM !!
> ...





Nico dijo:


> *Son dos cosas juntas*, la "manguera de explosivos" y el "cable de acero".
> 
> Cuando el cohete las extiende sobre el terreno, el vehículo puede tirar del cable para acomodarlo un poco (si fuera necesario) y luego lo hacen detonar.
> 
> Pero si puse DOS vídeos !! (cortos e interesantísimos). En el primero se ve cómo lo usan en Siria, en el segundo está la explicación de *COMO SE CARGA, COMO SE DISPARA Y COMO SE DETONA !!*



El video brutalérrimo de la explosión en Ucrania



y los explicativos



Nico dijo:


> Me cito para mostrarles *cómo se usaba en Siria:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ccartech (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (25 Abr 2022)

Zonas de avance


----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Abr 2022)

Suecia va a entregar artillería autopropulsada a Ucrania (muy probablemente ya estén allí)


----------



## Teuro (25 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Putin "Occidente busca destruir Rusia desde dentro
> 
> En una guerra contra la Otan, el numero de soldados es irrelevante...
> solo cuentan las armas nucleares operativas.



Va a ser un puto desastre. Rusia tiene algunas cabezas nucleares más que la OTAN, pero ambas rondan la misma cantidad, menos de 6.000. El problema está en que China está construyendo bombas nucleares a toda máquina, lo que si se establecen ambos bloques rompe la baraja del lado rusochino, que tendrá el doble de cabezas nucleares que la OTAN. ¿Qué va a ocurrir?, pues que los tratados Start I y II están rotos, absolutamente rotos. La OTAN también va a ponerse a fabricar nukes a toda máquina, vamos a un mundo con más de las 70.000 nukes de principios de los 80.


----------



## ccartech (25 Abr 2022)

Primero que los civiles aplauden a unos u otros
Ahora la competencia por las abuelas simbolicas 

Ehhhh

Ucrania tiene su propia abuela simbólica


----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Abr 2022)

Haccidental, claro


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)

Un cigarrillo mal apagao.....


----------



## Teuro (25 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Europa que pollas va a movilizar, el 90% de los jovenes en edad de reclutamiento saldrían corriendo o se pondrían a llorar y a los mayores por ejemplo de mi quinta, por lo menos yo les iba a mandar a tomar por culo, así que tu me dirás donde van a sacar a los idiotas para matarse por EEUU.



Pagando de todos sitios.


----------



## ProfeInsti (25 Abr 2022)

* El Ejercito ruso destruye vías férreas en el oeste de Ucrania.
* Ataque terrorista en la sede del Ministerio de Seguridad en la
capital de Transnistria.
* Rusia anuncia un alto el fuego para sacar a los civiles de la acería
de Mariúpol.
* Rusia reclama a EEUU el fin de la entrega de armas a Ucrania.
* El Secretario General de la ONU, Guterres viaja a Moscú.
* Atacado un depósito de petróleo en la base rusa de Bryansk.
* EEUU anuncia el retorno de sus diplomáticos a Ucrania.
* El Ejercito ruso no logra grandes avances en el Dombass.
* Explosiones en la región de Cherkasy, Vinnytsia, Odessa y Rivne.
* Ucrania alerta de 8 cruceros portamisiles rusos en el Mar Negro.
* Moscú avisa a EEUU de que la "cantidad enorme" de armas que
mandará a Ucrania es "inaceptable".
* Rusia instala Misiles Iskander-M, a 64 Km de Ucrania.


----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Ucrania tiene su propia abuela simbólica



Vaya copia mala, barata y mal preparada, esa anciana tiene que estar apoyada para no caerse.


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)

*Cuatro personas, incluidos dos niños, mueren en la ofensiva rusa sobre la región de Donetsk.*
Cuatro personas, incluidos dos niños, han muerto este lunes en la región de Donetsk, en el este de Ucrania, donde Rusia está en plena ofensiva, según informa el gobernador ucraniano de la región, Pavlo Kyrylenko. Rusia niega haber atacado a civiles*. Kyrylenko ha dicho en Telegram que una niña de 9 años y un niño de 14 estaban entre los muertos.*


----------



## Rain dog (25 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Me espero más de un forero que lleva 14 años en el foro.
> Eres un poco decepcionante.



Ilumíneme, caballero.


----------



## Harman (25 Abr 2022)

El Secretario de Defensa británico, Ben Wallace, desmintió las informaciones sobre el suministro de obuses autopropulsados AS90 británicos a Ucrania

t.me/boris_rozhin/45083


----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Abr 2022)

La Unión Europea va a aprobar el sexto paquete de sanciones contra rusia esta semana. Se está discutiendo el embargo total al petróleo ruso. No hay unanimidad total, pero están cerca.


----------



## crocodile (25 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Otra



Si no eres rusofobo y lames falo otanico no tienes derecho a opinar.


----------



## amcxxl (25 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Va a ser un puto desastre. Rusia tiene algunas cabezas nucleares más que la OTAN, pero ambas rondan la misma cantidad, menos de 6.000. El problema está en que China está construyendo bombas nucleares a toda máquina, lo que si se establecen ambos bloques rompe la baraja del lado rusochino, que tendrá el doble de cabezas nucleares que la OTAN. ¿Qué va a ocurrir?, pues que los tratados Start I y II están rotos, absolutamente rotos. La OTAN también va a ponerse a fabricar nukes a toda máquina, vamos a un mundo con más de las 70.000 nukes de principios de los 80.



el juego ha cambiado

igual que USA tiene a Ucrania para atacar a Rusia, Korea puede entrar en escena (la guerra de Korea nunca acabo), romper el guion de los yankees y atacar a USA con armas atomicas

donde las dan las toman


----------



## Harman (25 Abr 2022)

¡Atención! Otro falso ❗

Un tren cargado de material militar descarriló en la región de Bryansk. El vídeo se está difundiendo a través de los canales de telegrama ucranianos.

☝El vídeo muestra en realidad un accidente ocurrido en 2017 en el Territorio Trans-Baikal, en la estación Chita-2. Once plataformas de carga y tres vagones que escoltaban un tren militar descarrilaron durante el traslado. El vídeo original puede verse aquí.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45096

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Moscú avisa a EEUU de que la "cantidad enorme" de armas que
> mandará a Ucrania es "inaceptable".



Se les ve muy preocupaos a los americanos y europeos por lo que opinen los orcorrusos


----------



## ProfeInsti (25 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Se les ve muy preocupaos a los americanos y europeos por lo que opinen los orcorrusos



Pues yo que ellos me preocuparía.
Cuidado no vaya Rusia a cambiar de estrategia y ataque los cargamentos de armas que llegan impunemente a Ucrania.


----------



## Harman (25 Abr 2022)

El asesor del personaje que se autodenomina erróneamente "alcalde de Mariupol" (huyó a Zaporizhzhia en febrero) dice que no sabe cómo reaccionar ante el hecho de que los "ocupantes" hayan empezado a encalar las aceras de Mariupol. 
Mientras tanto, la ciudad ya está limpiando los escombros y trabajando en el abastecimiento de los residentes, así como en el restablecimiento de las infraestructuras básicas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45095


----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Abr 2022)

Austriacos realizan labores voluntarias de mejora frente a la embajada orcorrusa en Viena


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)

*El Reino Unido envía a Ucrania vehículos blindados antiaéreos Stormer.*
El Reino Unido* "obsequiará" a Ucrania con "un pequeño número" de vehículos blindados Stormer* que mejorarán "la capacidad antiaérea" de su Ejército, cuando la invasión rusa iniciada el 24 de febrero "entra en una nueva fase", según ha dicho este lunes el ministro británico de Defensa, Ben Wallace. Wallace informó al Parlamento de que su ministerio *ha enviado ya a la antigua república soviética 5.361 armas ligeras antitanque (NLAW, en inglés) y 200 misiles antitanque portátiles Javelin, y facilitará además 250 misiles antiaéreos Starstreak*.

En ayuda no letal, el Gobierno británico ha proporcionado 90.000 paquetes de raciones, más de 10 cargamentos de equipo médico, 3.000 chalecos antibalas, casi 77.000 cascos y unos 3.000 pares de botas, indicó.









Johnson envía a Ucrania vehículos blindados Stormer


El "premier"Boris Johnson ha dado un paso más allá en su apoyo militar a Ucrania con el envío de vehículos acorazados de combate Stormer equipados con sistemas...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Teuro (25 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> *A ver, no perdamos la perspectiva:* Rusia tiene un ejército de casi un millón y medio de personas sin tener en cuenta reservistas. Entre otras cosas tiene 4.173 aviones, 605 barcos/submarinos y 15.000 tanques. Está considerado como el segundo ejército del mundo y probablemente tenga la mejor tecnología de misiles del mundo. Es un país completamente militarizado (como USA).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me da la impresión que ahora mismo quienes están encantados de haberse conocido son en primer lugar China y en segundo EEUU. El resto del mundo no tiene nada que ganar salvo pastelear como hace la India y otros.


----------



## ProfeInsti (25 Abr 2022)

La compañía nuclear ucraniana Energoatom *ha acusado a Rusia de lanzar dos misiles de crucero contra los* alrededores de una central nuclear en la ciudad de Jmelnitski, sin que Moscú se haya pronunciado por ahora sobre lo sucedido.


----------



## Rain dog (25 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Tienen un enemigo terrible, es occidente con la CIA y el Pentagono, todo el puto dinero fiat del planeta, toda la maquinaria de propaganda y desinformación, de espionaje, de confusión y de crímen de occidente. Rusia hace lo que puede, y debe de ir con piés de plomo, cada error lo puede pagar y se lo van a hacer pagar, como vemos. No es nada fácil esto para Rusia. O menospreciamos a Rusia, o lo hacemos con su enemigo, pero yo creo que esto no es tan sencillo.



Precisamente porque presupongo que Rusia es fuerte militarmente, es por lo que las cosas no me encajan aquí.

Un forero decía que a Rusia le interesa un conflicto de baja intensidad, y largo. Pero no explicaba por qué.

Yo entro aquí a intentar comprender cual es el escenario. Y tengo que decir que no sabría decir si es que Rusia es más débil de lo que parecía, y no puede con la inyección de armas y expertos occidentales+la resistencia ucraniana, o es que Putin está jugando a un juego que no comprendo, o es que está en nómina de los Globalistas, y por eso actúa de forma ilógica con lo que sería ganar un conflicto.

Ponía el ejemplo de la Plandemia, porque esta se fue descubriendo cuando los pasos que seguía, no eran los de una enfermedad supuestamente super-contagiosa y super-letal. Caía en incoherencias y contradicciones, porque lo que se contaba, no era cierto.

Ahora me está pasando lo mismo. Lo que ocurre en este conflicto no tiene lógica si aceptamos que Rusia es fuerte y maneja la situación. Todo es extraño. Ya veremos.


----------



## Teuro (25 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Hombre, Rusia tiene 6500 cabezas nucleares operativas y 10.000 almacenadas y cuenta con cositas como los misiles supersónicos.
> 
> ¿Tú realmente crees que si la capacidad nuclear de Rusia fuera nula la OTAN no estaría ya en Moscú?



El primero que amenace con las nukes es quien ha perdido.


----------



## crocodile (25 Abr 2022)

Los satánicos empezaron con miedo, apenas se atrevían a mandar armas y lo están perdiendo, cada vez mandan mas o Putiniano es más contundente o mal asunto.


----------



## El Mercader (25 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Va a ser un puto desastre. Rusia tiene algunas cabezas nucleares más que la OTAN, pero ambas rondan la misma cantidad, menos de 6.000. El problema está en que China está construyendo bombas nucleares a toda máquina, lo que si se establecen ambos bloques rompe la baraja del lado rusochino, que tendrá el doble de cabezas nucleares que la OTAN. ¿Qué va a ocurrir?, pues que los tratados Start I y II están rotos, absolutamente rotos. La OTAN también va a ponerse a fabricar nukes a toda máquina, vamos a un mundo con más de las 70.000 nukes de principios de los 80.



Puntualización: Rusia tiene 6.000 cabezas desplegadas y *10.000 almacenadas. *No tiene que fabricar más, simplemente desplegar las almacenadas.
Nunca hubo 70.000 nukes en los 80, sino alrededor de 25.000. De todas maneras es una gilipollez: Con 2000 cabezas ya destruyes la humanidad.


----------



## Azrael_II (25 Abr 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Para que narices es ese pedazo de cable?



Cable explosivo al menos unos cientos de metros

Por cierto


----------



## delhierro (25 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Si no eres rusofobo y lames falo otanico no tienes derecho a opinar.



Es qeu aquí son buenos, incluso gran parte de la disidencia cree vivir con libertad y le sorprenden estas cosas. Son unos hdp , pero son muy buenos vendiendo motos. Las cosas hay que reconocerlas.


----------



## Teuro (25 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si esto es así (que no creo) al final va a intervenir China. Y con esa excusa van a lanzar miles de sanciones económicas contra china para crear, claramente, dos bloques diferenciados. La idea es aislar a occidente y poner a USA como único proveedor de Europa.
> 
> China no puede permitirse una Rusia muy débil, ya que sabe que los siguientes son ellos. Y además, Rusia es la gasolinera de China.
> 
> Estados Unidos está estos meses tocándole los cojones a China bastante con el tema de Taiwan.



China no necesita entrar en el juego de los dos bloques, eso es más cosa de EEUU. China luchará por la globalización mientras que EEUU tratará de desglobalizar, ahí si creo que lleva las de ganar China.


----------



## Harman (25 Abr 2022)

Las entregas de tanques y otros equipos pesados al régimen nazi no están programadas para comenzar hasta junio, a pesar de que los banderitas exigen que comiencen lo antes posible. Parece que los americanos no tienen prisa, porque no están seguros de que los banderitas puedan aguantar hasta el verano, al menos en su estado actual. Quizá para entonces no necesiten tanques sino explosivos para los ataques terroristas. @WarDonbass

t.me/boris_rozhin/45101


----------



## apocalippsis (25 Abr 2022)

[Principal] › [Guerra en Ucrania] › Mariupol. ¡Un militante salió de Azovstal disfrazado de niña! Últimos informes y crónica del asalto (16 videos)


Día y noche, se llevan a cabo ataques metódicos contra objetivos que se detectan en todo el territorio de Azovstal. Desarrollo sistemático del montón de desechos junto al mar: hay observadores y artilleros enemigos. En un movimiento serio en la planta que golpearon con grandes calibres, se ordenó a la infantería que no ingresara al territorio.

Los prisioneros continúan llegando, son atrapados tanto en la parte trasera del territorio de Mariupol, en su mayoría infantes de marina, como en el territorio de Azvostal. Al mismo tiempo, no son las personas "Azov" las que se encuentran en su mayoría en el territorio de la zona industrial, sino los mismos infantes de marina, guardias fronterizos y guardias nacionales. Los militantes de Azov son sólo el núcleo de cemento de este grupo.

Detrás de escena del asalto, hay más información sobre quienes se establecieron en Azovstal. Por lo tanto, el oficial de APU capturado hoy por los kadyrovitas mostró quién está dónde en su área: 20 Azov, 12 infantes de marina, una mezcolanza de NSU y guardias fronterizos, 20 y 15, respectivamente.







Мариуполь. Боевик вышел из "Азовстали" переодевшись в девушку! Последние сводки и хроника штурма (16 видео) смотреть онлайн в хорошем качестве







voenhronika.ru


----------



## Harman (25 Abr 2022)

Polonia ha confirmado oficialmente que ha entregado un lote de tanques a Ucrania. De hecho, hace tiempo que no es un secreto que los viejos T-72, junto con los BMP-1, están siendo entregados a Ucrania.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45095


----------



## Impresionante (25 Abr 2022)

Ucrania dice capturar 200.000 tanques rusos.

A la vez Ucrania pide a la pOTAN que le envié 500 tanques.

Algo no cuadra globalistas


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 Abr 2022)

Por lo menos nos queda la nostalgia de algún momento de [efímera] ilusión.


----------



## delhierro (25 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> La compañía nuclear ucraniana Energoatom *ha acusado a Rusia de lanzar dos misiles de crucero contra los* alrededores de una central nuclear en la ciudad de Jmelnitski, sin que Moscú se haya pronunciado por ahora sobre lo sucedido.



Lo mismo se les ocurrio poner ahí un almacen militar , pensando que no seria bombardeardo.


----------



## EUROPIA (25 Abr 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Para que narices es ese pedazo de cable?



Están rellenos de explosivos. Al estallar, la onda hace explotar las minas.


----------



## Remequilox (25 Abr 2022)

Rain dog dijo:


> Un forero decía que a Rusia le interesa un conflicto de baja intensidad, y largo. Pero no explicaba por qué.






¿Te sirve?


----------



## @Durruty (25 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Es que , al fin y a la postre, la guerra es entre EEUU y Rusia.
> Que EEUU utilice, por delegación, carne de cañón ucraniana
> no cambia la ecuación. Los tiempos son los que son. Mañana
> será otro día.




Pues na, que Rusia comienze de una puta vez a desviar de arsenales de la OTAN capturados en Ucrania, mampads, baterías antiaereas, javelines, milanes y demás cositas a la Resistencia iraki y siria que lucha por expulsar y limpiar sus países de la ilegal presencia militar USA, y reventar sus convoyes logisticos y bases militares, aeropuertos y acuartelamientos...








Pero como el Puti es un puto cagao y jodido vendido a la Entidad Sionista de Ocupación, le pasa lo que le pasa...































Y que siga mamando poya turca de la OTAN...


















que tanto le gusta chupar...


----------



## Rain dog (25 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1037493
> 
> 
> ¿Te sirve?



Hombre, pues me sirve mucho más que que me insulten, etcétera.

Aún así, la tabla está muy bonita, pero no da razones a sus afirmaciones. Yo podría hacer una tabla diciendo lo contrario, y quedarme tan pancho. Porque sin argumentar, hablar es gratis.


----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Pues yo que ellos me preocuparía.
> Cuidado no vaya Rusia a cambiar de estrategia y ataque los cargamentos de armas que llegan impunemente a Ucrania.



Te crees que EEUU no conoce con absoluta precisión las capacidades y órbitas de los satélites espías rusos, tanto ópticos como radares de apertura sintética y organiza sus envíos de tal forma que no puedan ser detectados. Si no los atacan es por desconocimiento y por la conocida falta de precisión de los misiles de largo alcance cochinorrusos.

Si rusia pudiese "cambiar de estrategia", que no puede, EEUU y los páises Europeos cambiarían también su estrategia de entrega, quizás en partidas menores, o por carreteras secundarias, o desde aviones, etc. La corte rusa vive en un estado casi demencial, como el de la camarilla que rodeaba a Hitler en los años 30, alejados de la realidad. Pensar que un país que comparte cientos de kilómetros de frontera con miembros de la OTAN no va a poder ser armado hasta los dientes te da una idea del grado de degeneración del pensamiento racional que sufre el estado mayor ruso, putin y el aparato de gobierno ruso. Son ya tres décadas de endogamia y alimentar la psicosis colectiva en la que vive la corte rusa. El despertar va a ser muy duro para la sociedad rusa.


----------



## El Mercader (25 Abr 2022)

Rain dog dijo:


> Precisamente porque presupongo que Rusia es fuerte militarmente, es por lo que las cosas no me encajan aquí.
> 
> *Un forero decía que a Rusia le interesa un conflicto de baja intensidad, y largo. Pero no explicaba por qué.*
> 
> ...



Un conflicto largo de baja intensidad dispara las materias primas (inflacion) y crea una crisis humanitaria en el norte de Africa.
El sistema económico occidental está quebrado desde el 2008 y la única solución que han hecho es imprimir más y más pasta.

Si la UE sigue con esta inflación y con 1.200 millones de africanos con hambre en sus puertas debido al precio del trigo, la misma colapsa y con ella el sistema financiero de Estados Unidos. De entrada ya se sabe que si la UE sube los tipos quiebra y si no lo hace también. Por otro lado Alemania ya ha perdido 60.000 millones de Euros debido a la salida de sus empresas de Rusia y va a pagar un 40% más por el gas....

A Europa le interesa acabar esta guerra, darle a Putin la mitad de Ucrania y seguir comprando materias primas rusas, pero el primo de zumosol del otro lado del atlántico está en modo "enloquecido". El problema es que el sistema financiero de Estados Unidos está destruido también y no tienen nada que perder.

Estados Unidos ya no tiene nada que perder: Si su sistema económico colapsa la mitad de los americanos palmamos de hambre (yo soy americano de adopción). Así que esto ya es una huida hacia delante.

Vamos a una guerra total entre la OTAN y Rusia-China donde van a volar nukes. Estados Unidos realmente piensa que su sistema antimisiles puede parar lo gordo.


----------



## Arraki (25 Abr 2022)

Recordemos este glorioso momento


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## Remequilox (25 Abr 2022)

Rain dog dijo:


> Hombre, pues me sirve mucho más que que me insulten, etcétera.
> 
> Aún así, la tabla está muy bonita, pero no da razones a sus afirmaciones. Yo podría hacer una tabla diciendo lo contrario, y quedarme tan pancho. Porque sin argumentar, hablar es gratis.



Solo los necios discuten hechos.


----------



## Red Star (25 Abr 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Disculpen si está repetido, pero en otro hilo del subforo se le atribuye el ataque a Ucrania con el fin de interrumpir el oleoducto que pasa precisamente por Bryansk y por donde fluyen 1,4 millones de barriles al día con destino a la UE. Ya no es un ataque táctico, para dejar sin combustible al ejército ruso, sino estratégico, para obligar a la UE, particularmente a los más reticentes Alemania, Austria y Hungría, a sumarse al embargo de petróleo por la vía de los hechos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seguramente habrán sido agentes de la CIA, no creo que hayan sido los ucranianos.


----------



## willbeend (25 Abr 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Desde el momento que miles de Murcianos, Gallegos o Castellanos han dado su vida para evitar que esa parte del territorio nacional cayera en manos de Franceses, Turcos o Anglos en el pasado... No hay la más mínima diferencia entre ellos o un Catalán autóctono de 100 generaciones en cuanto a la propiedad del territorio. En cambio los Marroquíes han sido historicamente enemigos que han asesinados a nuestros antepasados no pocas veces.
> 
> Mejor no comparar cosas que no tienen nada que ver, suena ridículo.
> 
> ...



No hay nada mas inmigrante que ser español, aunque la buena posicion en la que hayas nacido no te haya hecho pasar por esa experiencia.

Que dices que no me cuadra, pompero con infulas?


----------



## Rain dog (25 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Un conflicto largo de baja intensidad dispara las materias primas (inflacion) y crea una crisis humanitaria en el norte de Africa.
> El sistema económico occidental está quebrado desde el 2008 y la única solución que han hecho es imprimir más y más pasta.
> 
> Si la UE sigue con esta inflación y con 1.200 millones de africanos con hambre en sus puertas debido al precio del trigo, la misma colapsa y con ella el sistema financiero de Estados Unidos. De entrada ya se sabe que si la UE sube los tipos quiebra y si no lo hace también. Por otro lado Alemania ya ha perdido 60.000 millones de Euros debido a la salida de sus empresas de Rusia y va a pagar un 40% más por el gas....
> ...



Bien, esto es argumentar. Aunque yo pueda no estar de acuerdo, y no me apetezca discutir.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (25 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Cable explosivo al menos unos cientos de metros
> 
> Por cierto
> 
> ...



Tienes algo sobre lo de la nueva hepatitis infantil? 

Adenovirus que toca al hígado con un 30% de trasplantados entre afectados. No pinta bien...


----------



## El Mercader (25 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> China no necesita entrar en el juego de los dos bloques, eso es más cosa de EEUU. China luchará por la globalización mientras que EEUU tratará de desglobalizar, ahí si creo que lleva las de ganar China.



Si Rusia cae, lo primero que hará la OTAN es bloquear el chorro de gas y petróleo que a China le llega desde Siberia. ¿Que va a hacer China sin energía? China no lo va a permitir.


----------



## willbeend (25 Abr 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Están rellenos de explosivos. Al estallar, la onda hace explotar las minas.



Pensaba que al recogerlo harian pesca de arrastre con las minas


----------



## NPI (25 Abr 2022)

Será al revés José Mari


----------



## pemebe (25 Abr 2022)

Rain dog dijo:


> Precisamente porque presupongo que Rusia es fuerte militarmente, es por lo que las cosas no me encajan aquí.
> 
> Un forero decía que a Rusia le interesa un conflicto de baja intensidad, y largo. Pero no explicaba por qué.
> 
> ...



Yo veo varios motivos para ir despacio:

1,- El teritorio que quieren dominar esta habitado principalmente por prorusos.
2.- Lo mejor del ejercito ucraniano está atrincherado en esa zona y no es facil si no quieres arrasar la poblacion civil que está allí.
3.- Todavia no ha desplegado sus mejores tropas ni sus mejores armas (esta utilizando menos del 10% de su potencial). Acaba de aparecer T-90M y no tiene pinta de que vayan a utilizar su mejor tanque el T-14 Armata.
4.- Rusia lleva 8 años preparando la guerra economica (y cuanto más se alargue, mas duro va a ser principalmente para Europa)
5.- Solo occidente está en contra de Rusia. Han pasado solo 2 meses y ya empieza a cambiar el discurso de algunos dirigentes europeos (Alemania, Austria, Hungria)
6.- Si se alarga a más del verano se produciria una hambruna principalmente en Africa. Rusia se los atraeria aún mas todos simplemente vendiendoles el trigo que está almacenando (el año que viene van a batir el record de producción) o simplemente dejando que hubiera una inmensa presion inmigratoria sobre Europa.


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 Abr 2022)

La peste UK es tan maligna como su primogénita.


----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Tienes algo sobre lo de la nueva hepatitis infantil?
> 
> Adenovirus que toca al hígado con un 30% de trasplantados entre afectados. No pinta bien...



No tengo nada, pero seguro que está de alguna forma relacionado con los biolaboratorios de Ucrania y el ordenador de Hunter Biden.

Biba rusia!


----------



## El Mercader (25 Abr 2022)

Pregunta para algún economista: 

¿Hasta cuando pueden estar los países de occidente mandando armas a Ucrania sin que los contribuyentes y remeros empiecen a cagarse en su puta madre?

Según he leído entre armas y ayuda económica ya llevamos 50.000 millones enterrados en Ucrania,


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (25 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si Rusia cae, lo primero que hará la OTAN es bloquear el chorro de gas y petróleo que a China le llega desde Siberia. ¿Que va a hacer China sin energía? China no lo va a permitir.



Rusia no puede caer. En su doctrina militar queda bien claro que hay que lanzar todas las cabezas nucleares disponibles en caso de riesgo existencial.


----------



## delhierro (25 Abr 2022)

Глава ЛНР прибыл в Рубежное для оценки обстановки


Глава Луганской Народной Республики Леонид Пасечник прибыл в Рубежное, для оценки обстановки в городе. «Ситуация здесь достаточно сложная и напряженная. Сейчас беседовал с назначенным старшим по городу Сергеем Ивановичем, он доложил, что все поставленные мной задачи выполняются», — сказал Глава...




anna-news.info





El jefe de Lugansk visitando la ciudad, ya esta totalmente controlada y el frente se mueve hace el sur.

Los rusos avanzando lentamente, en plan rodillo. Pero avanzando.


----------



## El Mercader (25 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Rusia no puede caer. En su doctrina militar queda bien claro que hay que lanzar todas las cabezas nucleares disponibles en caso de riesgo existencial.



Eso es verdad.


----------



## EUROPIA (25 Abr 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Pensaba que al recogerlo harian pesca de arrastre con las minas






EL bicho ese es impresionante, a parte de para desminar, te puede reventar una manzana de edificios.


----------



## Argentium (25 Abr 2022)

*Estados Unidos reafirma un abordaje más agresivo y advierte que quiere ver a Rusia “debilitada”*
*Desde Polonia y luego de una visita a Kiev, el jefe del Pentágono, Lloyd Austin, dijo que Washington busca que el gobierno de Vladimir Putin sea incapaz de realizar otra invasión como la que desplegó en Ucrania*
25 de abril de 2022 19:33

Rafael Mathus Ruiz
CORRESPONSAL EN EE.UU.

*Estados Unidos quiere ver a Rusia “debilitada” al punto tal que sea incapaz de emprender una invasión similar a la que llevó adelante en Ucrania. *Ese objetivo salió de boca del jefe del Pentágono, Lloyd Austin, desde Polonia, junto con el secretario de Estado, Antony Blinken, luego de la visita de ambos a Kiev, un nuevo gesto que marcó el férreo respaldo de Washington a Ucrania y al gobierno de *Volodimir Zelensky*.

“Queremos que Ucrania siga siendo un país soberano, un país democrático capaz de proteger su territorio soberano.* Queremos ver a Rusia debilitada hasta el punto de que no pueda hacer el tipo de cosas que ha hecho al invadir Ucrania*”, dijo Austin, al responder preguntas de los periodistas en Polonia luego de su visita a Kiev.

El viaje de Blinken y Austin a la capital ucraniana se manejó con un fuerte hermetismo. El gobierno norteamericano no confirmó la cumbre con Zelensky hasta después de que ambos funcionarios regresaron de Ucrania a Polonia, desde donde habían viajado en tren a Kiev.

*La visita subrayó el abordaje cada vez más agresivo de la administración Biden a la guerra en Ucrania. La Casa Blanca ha provisto una asistencia militar determinante al gobierno de Volodimir Zelensky para resistir la cruenta ofensiva rusa*, que ha dejado miles de muertos, forzó a más de cinco millones de personas a dejar el país y ha convertido a ciudades como Mariupol, en el este del país, en escombros. Los aliados occidentales de Ucrania han ampliado la asistencia militar de misiles, drones, armas pesadas y equipos para reforzar las defensas ucranianas ante el nuevo ataque de Rusia en la región oriental conocida como Donbass.

Desde el inicio de la guerra, Washington ha comprometido aproximadamente 3700 millones de dólares en asistencia de seguridad –dinero que luego vuelve a Estados Unidos y va directo a la industria armamentista del país– y ha proporcionado más de 4300 millones de dólares desde el comienzo de la administración Biden. Esa asistencia ha enfurecido al Kremlin. El gobierno de Vladimir Putin ha dicho que es “inaceptable”, y que “no contribuye a encontrar una solución diplomática o a resolver la situación”.

*Pero el viaje de los enviados de Biden llegó en momentos en los que el Kremlin parece haber abandonado todo interés en lograr una solución diplomática con Kiev*, y ha comenzado a canalizar sus esfuerzos en apoderarse de un pedazo del territorio en Ucrania en el este, donde además existen sustanciales reservas hidrocarburíferas. El _Financial Times_ indicó que Putin, quien ha sufrido varios reveses en su “operación militar especial” en Ucrania, le ha dicho a personas que impulsan una solución diplomática que no ve perspectivas para un acuerdo.


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)

*La ONU dobla su solicitud de fondos para apoyar a la población de Ucrania.*
La ONU *ha elevado este lunes a 2.250 millones de dólares su solicitud de fondos* para la respuesta humanitaria en Ucrania. Una cantidad que supone más del doble de lo que pidió inicialmente a los donantes debido a una revisión que responde al aumento de las necesidades tras dos meses de guerra.
El pasado 1 de marzo, apenas unos días después del inicio de la invasión rusa de Ucrania, Naciones Unidas había pedido 1.100 millones de dólares para asistir durante tres meses a millones de ucranianos afectados por el conflicto. Ahora, la ONU ha revisado al alza esa cantidad, con *un plan para continuar con las operaciones humanitarias al menos hasta el próximo mes de agosto*.
En un comunicado, la organización dice que hasta el momento más de 3,4 millones de ucranianos han recibido asistencia vital y protección como parte de este programa, pero recalcó que las necesidades no dejan de crecer. *Bajo su nuevo plan, Naciones Unidas busca apoyar a un total de 8,7 millones de personas de los alrededor de 15,7 millones que considera que necesitan ayuda como consecuencia de la guerra.*
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/javascript%3Avoid(0);


----------



## El Mercader (25 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>




Llevan 70 años siendo neutrales y les ha ido de puta madre: Ellos sabrán si les merece la pena no aguantar las presiones de Estados Unidos y no entrar en una futura guerra nuclear.

No obstante, no se puede esperar nada inteligente de un gobierno de chortinas y charos inclusivas.


----------



## Azrael_II (25 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Tienes algo sobre lo de la nueva hepatitis infantil?
> 
> Adenovirus que toca al hígado con un 30% de trasplantados entre afectados. No pinta bien...



No me fío de esta hepatitis más que nada por la publicidad que le dan cuando al principio había 4 casos contados . Ahora ha salido, aunque no muy fiable la fuente, que en Perú puede haber 900.000 casos


----------



## petroglifo (25 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> La OTAN Están deseando la tercera guerra mundial y andan desesperados por buscar razones para empezar.



Los balticos ya son hipocondriacos de por si, si la Nato les da cuerda entran en panico, unos se creen nordicos, otros alemanes y otros szlachta polacos, pulgas perifericas jodiendo a la Union Europea.


----------



## El Mercader (25 Abr 2022)

petroglifo dijo:


> Los balticos ya son hipocondriacos de por si, si la Nato les da cuerda entran en panico, unos se creen nordicos, otros alemanes y otros szlachta polacos, pulgas perifericas jodiendo a la Union Europea.



Paises de mierda y medio tercermundistas que nunca deberían haber sido desgajados de Rusia.


----------



## chemarin (25 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Esto va a poner el precio del petróleo por las nubes, así que Rusia venderá menos pero con mucho más margen de beneficio.



Si es cierto que el oleoducto ha quedado destruido (que está por ver si es así y solo se trata de depósitos), y su reparación no es factible en un plazo razonable (digamos unas semanas o pocos meses) vamos a tener ocasión de ver tu hipótesis en acción, que recordando era algo así como un desastre para la economía mundial. Pues esta acción (si se confirma y son muchos síes) es la única con sentido claro y contundente en esta guerra, en la línea de mi forma de pensar, ¿lo habría hecho Ucrania por propia iniciativa para joder a todos o ha seguido instrucciones del estado profundo?


----------



## Impresionante (25 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Rusia no puede caer. En su doctrina militar queda bien claro que hay que lanzar todas las cabezas nucleares disponibles en caso de riesgo existencial.



Dicho desde el primer momento.

Rusia no puede perder sin que mueran todos los rusos. Por eso van a ganar


----------



## chemarin (25 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> estan son las noticias que le encatan los medias, no las dejan escapar, hace bueno a Biden ante Trump y culpa a Rusia
> 
> pero la cuestion no es esa Trump, es anterior, hubieras provocado la guerra como Biden o no la hubieras provocado



Ni Trump ni Biden tienen autoridad para ir a la guerra nuclear, son dos títeres de los que mandan de verdad.


----------



## Sievert (25 Abr 2022)

Que dice la portavoz de defensa del PSOE en el Congreso que no podemos enviar armamento pesado a Ucrania, porque si enviamos un Leopard, este necesita un periodo de formación de la tripulación de no sé cuanto tiempo.

Conclusión: Los ingleses son retrasados mentales, ¿pues no van y envían 120 STORMER con un sistema de misiles guiados por láser, STARSTREAK? o a lo mejor es que son más sencillos de manejar que un patinete eléctrico.

Para el que quiera perder el tiempo leyendo a esta indigente intelectual (y fue militar ), ahí van los enlaces:









Z. Cantera (PSOE): "Ceuta y Melilla y la OTAN es un debate artificial generado por la extrema derecha" (y2)


Poner sobre la mesa a Ceuta y Melilla supone romper un consenso que nadie pone en tela de juicio en la OTAN. Nadie ha cuestionado en un solo foro de la OTAN si Ceuta y Melilla forman pa ...




www.infodefensa.com













Z. Cantera (PSOE): "Si es necesario comprar el F-35B, fabriquemos también aquí en nuestras plantas"


Comandante del Ejército de Tierra retirada, defiende en una entrevista a Infodefensa.com la necesidad de aprovechar el anunciado incremento de la inversión en las Fuerzas Armadas para i ...




www.infodefensa.com


----------



## rober713 (25 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Pregunta para algún economista:
> 
> ¿Hasta cuando pueden estar los países de occidente mandando armas a Ucrania sin que los contribuyentes y remeros empiecen a cagarse en su puta madre?
> 
> Según he leído entre armas y ayuda económica ya llevamos 50.000 millones enterrados en Ucrania,



Nos vamos a empachar de oir la palabra resiliencia por parte de nuestros amados lideres.


----------



## ussser (25 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Poco a poco y sin pausa, con el Ur-77 rebajando las defensas de los nazis…



Menudo artefacto.


----------



## Nico (25 Abr 2022)

¿Will Pulido es débil mental ?


----------



## El jaguar (25 Abr 2022)

Rain dog dijo:


> Para mi lo malo es que hay cosas que no tienen sentido, como pasó con la Plandemia.
> 
> En aquella, el virus empieza a extenderse a lo bestia por Italia y España, en lugar de por los principales aeropuertos europeos; Frankfurt y Londres. Y USA, con un tráfico aéreo desde China -y mundial- bestial, se incorporó a la fiesta tarde.
> 
> ...



Plenamente de acuerdo con usted, ojalá los foreros más admiradores de Putin comprendan que quienes estamos en esta línea de opinión no somos acólitos del siniestro nuevo orden que quiere imponer la élite financiera mundial sino que viendo los acontecimientos pensamos en Putin y su pandilla de oligarcas como agentes de esta mascarada cuyo objetivo final es la imposición de la agenda 2030, en contraposición a los intereses del pueblo ruso así como los dirigentes norteamericanos, europeos y ucranianos son sirvientes de la élite satánica a espaldas de sus pueblos.


----------



## ccartech (25 Abr 2022)

El fiscal general de Ucrania dice que el piloto y mayor Krasnoyartsev, cuyo #RuAF Su-34 fue derribado en marzo, enfrentará un juicio por crímenes de guerra. Bombardeó #Syria en 2015-17 y 2020 (~ 200 salidas). Su última acción: matar a un civil que lo vio después de que se expulsara https://bit.ly/3vEoPqe


----------



## ccartech (25 Abr 2022)

a compañía de defensa alemana Rheinmetall ha presentado una solicitud al gobierno alemán para la aprobación de la entrega de 88 tanques Leopard 1A5 a Ucrania, informa Welt, citando documentos que llegaron a su poder.


----------



## pgas (25 Abr 2022)

*Los países bálticos empiezan a pagar un alto precio por su rusofobia*

Hoy, 14:52



La verdadera crisis económica en Europa apenas comienza, y en los países bálticos ya han comenzado a “apagar las luces” y prepararse para la aparición de los “hombrecitos verdes”. Hay una fuerte impresión de que las tres antiguas repúblicas soviéticas finalmente han tocado fondo en sus treinta y tantos años de "independencia" en su constante degradación.

Hace un mes, el presidente letón anunció con patetismo que su país estaba dispuesto a pagar por su libertad e independencia abandonando por completo el petróleo y el gas rusos. Y ahora Riga ha anunciado oficialmente el comienzo de la crisis energética, dando permiso para utilizar productos petrolíferos de la reserva estratégica. Las reservas de petróleo en Letonia serán suficientes para 90 días. Puede comprar materias primas allí solo previa solicitud a la Oficina de Control de Edificios del Estado (BVKB) y solo bajo la estricta supervisión de la policía y el Servicio de Impuestos del Estado. Lo que sucederá en 3 meses no está del todo claro, pero los letones astutos pueden estirar su agonía económica por un tiempo.

Por lo tanto, persisten los rumores de que todavía se compra petróleo ruso, que se entrega en camiones cisterna al puerto de Ventspils, donde se mezcla con otros tipos de petróleo, y ahora esta “mezcla” se reexporta a Estados Unidos, que orgullosamente se negó a comprar materias primas en nuestro país. Es "otro". En tales "cócteles energéticos" y la propia Letonia podrán estirarse un poco más.

Con el gas, la situación es mucho peor, porque no puedes “cargarlo” con nada. Desde el 1 de abril de 2022, Letonia, Lituania y Estonia han dejado de recibir combustible azul de Rusia. Letonia ahora vive del UGS ubicado cerca de Riga. Las existencias acumuladas en él todavía son suficientes solo para las necesidades de los hogares y para la industria, ya no. En mes y medio, los precios de la electricidad en esta pequeña y pobre república subieron un 59,7%. La electricidad en su zona comercial cuesta ahora 167,22 euros el megavatio hora. En la vecina Lituania, a modo de comparación, esta cifra es de 109,33 euros por MWh, en Estonia, 106,65 euros por MWh. Después del gas y la electricidad, el agua y la calefacción han subido de precio. Los habitantes comunes están conmocionados por las nuevas etiquetas de precios para las tarifas de servicios públicos.

Los tigres bálticos ven una salida a la crisis energética solo en la apertura de nuevas terminales de GNL. En particular, Estonia va a construir su propia terminal receptora en Paldiski. Incluso Letonia está considerando su propia terminal de GNL en el puerto de Skulte. Veremos con interés cómo Riga, Vilnius y Tallin entran en competencia de precios por el gas natural licuado con los "tigres asiáticos".

Además de que las ex repúblicas soviéticas destruyeron voluntariamente la industria, la industria pesquera y la energía que heredaron de la URSS, hicieron todo lo posible para perder su condición de principal país de tránsito de los flujos de carga rusos y bielorrusos, ahora también están acabando con la industria del turismo.

Para su información: ahora en los Estados bálticos, el último de los activistas prorrusos restantes que intentan cubrir honestamente el progreso de la operación especial militar para desmilitarizar y desnazificar Ucrania está siendo perseguido activamente. Al mismo tiempo, los políticos locales , con los ojos desorbitados por el horror, gritan que son los siguientes en la "lista de Putin". Citemos al politólogo estonio Kalev Stoicesku, quien, en una entrevista con un canal de televisión británico ahora prohibido en la Federación Rusa, afirmó lo siguiente:

_Si Moscú logra hacer de Ucrania su propio protectorado, instalar un gobierno títere, entonces, por supuesto, tendrán mucha confianza en sí mismos y podrán ir más allá. Putin ha dejado claro que su objetivo no es solo apoderarse de Ucrania, sino reconstruir toda la arquitectura de seguridad de Europa, para volver a 1997, cuando no éramos miembros de la OTAN._

Mientras que las "élites" bálticas asustan a su población con el hecho de que "son los siguientes", los extranjeros que no quieren tratar con estas personas están realmente asustados. Se observó una disminución significativa en el volumen de inversiones extranjeras. El flujo de personas que desean ingresar a las instituciones de educación superior del Báltico ha disminuido en un 40 %. Los ciudadanos de otros países de la UE están cancelando o dejando de lado sus paquetes de viaje a Lituania, Letonia y Estonia. Los países bálticos se negaron a emitir visas a los turistas rusos. Los precios de todos los servicios solo están creciendo y el flujo turístico está cayendo. Los dueños de hoteles, restaurantes y otros establecimientos diseñados para caballeros adinerados de Europa occidental se están agarrando la cabeza.

En este contexto, los "Arestovichi" locales ya están discutiendo seriamente cómo nuestros "pequeños hombres verdes" pueden aparecer en Latgale, donde hay muchas personas de habla rusa que pueden querer reunirse con Rusia. Supuestamente, solo la disposición de todo el bloque de la OTAN para luchar por los países bálticos "hasta la última gota de sangre" puede detenerlos.

Parece que se ha tocado fondo.

Autor: Serguéi Marchhetsky

es como si tuvieran a perro sanchez por allí


----------



## chemarin (25 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Off topic: No sabía que nuestro gran maestro Augusto Ferrer Dalmau tiene una condecoración rusa por su cuadro de la guerra de Siria.



El cuadro visto en el vídeo transmite mucho, tenemos entre nosotros ¿un genio? y creo que no le hemos prestado la suficiente antelación (o quizás sí y soy yo el que no se ha enterado). ¿Ha cedido, donado o vendido el cuadro a Rusia? Lamentablemente no me he enterado de nada.


----------



## NPI (25 Abr 2022)

Dedícate a esparcir basura del pájaro azul en el foro/hilo que para eso te han contratado, no abarques más.


----------



## Bocanegra (25 Abr 2022)

veo petróleo cayendo a plomo después de haber bombardeado oleoducto que transporta 1,7 millones de barriles diarios hacia Europa 

eso es cerca del 10% del consumo europeo 


jummm no sé rick....


----------



## thanos2 (25 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Los pro-ucronazis se vienen arriba por momentos. Están super crecidos.



Cómo les gusta la palabra supremacía.

Si pudiesen, nos demostrarían a base de bien su supremacía al resto de no ucranianos.


----------



## arriondas (25 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿Will Pulido es débil mental ?



Un tío que se apoda Will, qué quieres... Otro tonto que va listo. 

Propaganda muy cutre. Deberían currárselo más, pero a lo mejor es mucho pedir. De donde no hay, no se puede sacar.


----------



## El Mercader (25 Abr 2022)

pgas dijo:


> *Los países bálticos empiezan a pagar un alto precio por su rusofobia*
> 
> Hoy, 14:52
> 
> ...



A ver, estos junto con los polacos, son la gente más inculta y retrasada de Europa. Una especie de "quiero ser nórdico o alemán" pero en versión Paco. Si no hubiera sido por los chorros de pasta que las ha dado la UE-USA para demostrar que "qué bien se vive lejos de Rusia" ya estarían quebrados del todo.


----------



## Magick (25 Abr 2022)

Otro grupo de reclutas se inscribió ayer en la Fuerza de Defensa Territorial Polaca.

Se vieron escenas similares en todo el país.

Después de la invasión rusa de Ucrania, el número de polacos que se ofrecen como voluntarios para el ejército polaco se ha disparado


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)

La mayoría de los rusos muertos eran militares de regiones pobres, y las mayores bajas vienen de dos repúblicas rusas, Daguestan y Buriatia.
Ya lo comenté antes, en Daguestan incluso se pagan sobornos para entrar en el ejército ruso. 

Porque?Porque el sueldo medio en Daguestan es 3 veces menos que en Moscú.


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 Abr 2022)

La otra Gran Guerra. La Guerra de Twitter.


----------



## El Mercader (25 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Otro grupo de reclutas se inscribió ayer en la Fuerza de Defensa Territorial Polaca.
> 
> Se vieron escenas similares en todo el país.
> 
> Después de la invasión rusa de Ucrania, el número de polacos que se ofrecen como voluntarios para el ejército polaco se ha disparado



Lo que yo digo: No hay gente más retrasada en Europa que los polacos y los de las repúblicas bálticas. Alemania y Rusia llevan 300 años descojonándose de ellos.


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## Azrael_II (25 Abr 2022)

Off topic hilo de conforero 


Debunker, post: 40353515, member: 25999"
Me vais a decir que un hilo así debe ir al apartado de Conspiraciones, pero estoy tan asombrada que me resisto a enterrarlo entre solo unos cuantos, es algo que debemos saber porque al margen de mitos e historias rocambolescas para mí ha quedado claro que la Gran Tartaria existió y hasta bien avanzados nuestros tiempos y lo que me sorprende es la absoluta ignorancia que tenemos todo el mundo sobre esa gran zona planetaria y el porque, que razón hay para obviar esa civilización que supuso la Gran Tartaria , madre de la Gran Rusia que al parecer fue construyendo sus fronteras dentro de La Gran Tartaria y de alguna forma nos dice quien son los rusos.

Permitirme que me explique de forma coloquial para sincronizar el hilo de mis pensamientos. Tengo una amiga rusa y de vez en cuando nos reunimos y tenemos largas charlas y analizamos la actualidad, pasado y futuro. En la última charla que tuvimos, me contó sobre un fenómeno extraño y casi frecuente que ocurre en capitales rusas, esto es, edificios oficiales e históricos cuando se ha excavado en sus cimientos para reforzarlos , se han encontrado con cimientos que eran edificios de gran belleza y técnica de construcción completos totales, enterrados, y lo más sorprendente sus ventanas con cristales completos sin romper, parece increíble y sobre todo porque en la antiguedad lejana poco cristal o ninguno se usaba en los edificios históricos ni ningún edificio o vivienda.

Lo que son las cosas, gogleando ese posible fenómeno, me encuentro con la Gran Tartaria de la que nunca había oído hablar , este es el mapa según la wiki

Ver archivo adjunto 1036884


El caso es que hay, para dar y vender, artículos, datos históricos, mapas antiguos y modernos y cientos de opiniones históricas para explicar esa enorme zona planetaria que desapareció del radar de la humanidad entre el siglo XVIII y siglo XIX, desapareció sin dejar rastro porque nuestro mundo nunca mencionó su existencia así que tampoco su muerte, eso a mi me extraña y me asombra. ¿qué razón existe para ocultar la historia de una zona, país o Imperio de tan enorme extensión pegado a Europa y Asia?

En cuanto a etnias, población y dominio de una zona, apenas leamos sobre la Gran Tartaria , tiene grandes similitudes con Rusia, de Rusia , un país super difícil de gobernar por su enorme extensión y diferentes etnias, por no ir más lejos, el Confidencial en un artículo dice:

" Pero cuando hablamos de Rusia, no hablamos solo de Rusia. El país está compuesto por 46 regiones, 22 repúblicas, 4 distritos autónomos y 9 'krais', el tradicional nombre de las regiones fronterizas, además de ciudades autónomas y comunidades especiales. Un *mapa fragmentado de etnias y religiones* que a menudo ha producido conflictos regionales que han sido reprimidos con fuerza por las autoridades centrales de Moscú. "

O sea Rusia tiene los mismos problemas que tuvo la Gran Tartaria, pero según todo lo que se está publicando de la Gran Tartaria, ésta desapareció , no por problemas políticos o étnicos , sino por una catástrofe natural y ahí os invito a buscar artículos o vídeos que con mayor o menor atino, con más o menos mitos, os cuente esta negación de la historia, os dejo un vídeo que recoge tanto la proyección histórica de la Gran Tartaria, como mitos y leyendas , entre otras cosas explica, supongo que es una leyenda que la Gran Tartaria quedo sepultada por barro, lo que explicaría lo que me comentó mi amiga rusa , tenéis muchos más videos que quizás amplíen esa información, 


-----------------


Ahora yo Azrael 

.Yo lo de Tartaria lo sabía porqué mi abuelo compraba cachivaches antiguos y tengo en casa un mapa del siglo XVII es una imitación de un famoso mapa, la fecha probablemente sea del Siglo XVIII o XIX me comentaron que del XX no es . Pues allí pone Tartaria y desde hace décadas me preguntaba que coño era Tartaria hasta que en los 90 más tirando a 2000 lo busque. No me volvió a interesar más incluso lo olvidé, pero he visto hilos buenos como el tuyo y me vuelve a interesar


----------



## chemarin (25 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Hay que matar a Zelensky y luego buscamos a Fígaro y yo mismo lo apuñalaré hasta la muerte



Ponte a la cola.


----------



## Nico (25 Abr 2022)

Ya pusieron en el hilo que es *un descarrilamiento de 2017*. Deja de comprar "carne podrida" *y lee más el Foro para informarte decentemente*.


----------



## Ramonmo (25 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿Will Pulido es débil mental ?



Está tirando por la borda todo el prestigio que podía haber adquirido en este conflicto. Efectivamente, o es tonto o le pagan para que lo parezca.


----------



## Impresionante (25 Abr 2022)

Y estas chorradas son de ForoCoches?


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)

Creo que lo que estamos viendo aquí es un ataque de destrucción ucraniano hacia Kherson, ya que Rusia puede haber desplazado algunas de sus fuerzas alrededor de Kherson más al norte, al área de Vysokopillia.


----------



## El Mercader (25 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Ponte a la cola.



No hace falta. A Zelensky se lo cargará la propia CIA cuando deje de serles útil: Como a Sadam, Gadaffi, Noriega, Bin Laden, etc.


----------



## Nico (25 Abr 2022)

Pretender que un periodista escriba correctamente hoy día es una esperanza vana. Diplomáticamente se conoce como *RECIPROCIDAD*... me echas 40, te echo 40.

Es de estilo en las relaciones diplomáticas.

Pero esperar *un poco de cultura* en los periodistas actuales ya sabemos que no se puede.


----------



## Nico (25 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Y estas chorradas son de ForoCoches?




Que en forocoches escriben chorradas no es ninguna novedad... el problema es que haya quien piense que son tan "valiosas" como para subirlas a su Twitter.  Y que por si fuera poco le parezcan buenas !!


----------



## El Mercader (25 Abr 2022)

Mi padre me dijo el otro día: Hijo, cuando empiecen a caer las bombas atómicas, quiero estar justo debajo de la primera que caiga, ya que no quiero ver cómo los supervivientes se mueren de hambre y de la radioactividad.

Politicos comprados de la OTAN: HIJOS DE PUTA algún día pagaréis el miedo que estais metiendo a la gente y las muertes que estaís provocando.


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)

Otro lote de reclutas se inscribió ayer en la Fuerza de Defensa Territorial de Polonia.

Escenas similares se vieron en todo el país.

Después de la invasión rusa de Ucrania, el número de polacos que se ofrecen como voluntarios para el ejército polaco se ha disparado.


----------



## crocodile (25 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Otro grupo de reclutas se inscribió ayer en la Fuerza de Defensa Territorial Polaca.
> 
> Se vieron escenas similares en todo el país.
> 
> Después de la invasión rusa de Ucrania, el número de polacos que se ofrecen como voluntarios para el ejército polaco se ha disparado



Polacos deseosos de chupar semen Yankee. Las putitas más obedientes de Satán.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Abr 2022)

Fotos del teléfono de un francotirador de la brigada 54 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, eliminado por el ejército de la RPD. Fue entrenado por instructores británicos.

@opersvodki


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Abr 2022)

Rain dog dijo:


> Precisamente porque presupongo que Rusia es fuerte militarmente, es por lo que las cosas no me encajan aquí.
> 
> Un forero decía que a Rusia le interesa un conflicto de baja intensidad, y largo. Pero no explicaba por qué.
> 
> ...



Quizás ese forero veía que Rusia necesita tardar lo que sea necesario para no cerrar en falso esta guerra y evitar tener otra peor dentro de unos años.

Yo lo que tengo claro es que los planes globalistas para Rusia están fracasando radicalmente, lo que en Rusia se veía hace unos meses como una enfermedad de occidente, ahora ya es un enemigo. Hay muertos rusos con armamento de la OTAN, gracias a información de la OTAN y hasta por soldados de la OTAN vistiendo uniformes OTAN (Royal Marines de UK que yo haya visto hasta ahora, a saber lo que habrán visto ellos y se callan por prudencia). Ya no es Ucrania solo, es la OTAN, no puede haber ya victorias aplastantes y rápidas, quizás nunca pudo haberlas.

Los fanáticos otanistas, a los cuales parece que les va el sueldo y el trabajo en esto, se rien de las fintas y los amagos, cuando es algo constante en las guerras. Los ataques de diversión en un punto para distraer fuerzas y atención, mientras se avanza por otro, como ha pasado con toda la costa del Mar de Azov y parte del Donbass. Que cuatro gilipollas troles se rian, no hace la maniobra de los rusos menos espectacular y efectiva. No compreís sus chorradas, Putin no está a sueldo más que de su pueblo, a diferencia de todos los cerdos traidores que tenemos por aquí gobernando.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (25 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Esta es la liberación de los putos orcos: arrasar hasta los cimientos pueblos enteros



Tan pronto decís que los rusos no avanzan y que sus tanques son chatarra de los 70 sin combustible, como que la artillería de la horda arrasa todo.
Llevais meses fuera de la realidad: No os habéis recuperado de la tercera dosis y ya os están bombardeando con mas propaganda.
Muchos habéis quedado inhabilitados para la toma de decisiones razonadas basadas en datos. Sois marionetas, con sentimientos pero sin criterio propio.
Sino no se explica que digáis una cosa y la contraria.


----------



## NPI (25 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Llevan 70 años siendo neutrales y les ha ido de puta madre: Ellos sabrán si les merece la pena no aguantar las presiones de Estados Unidos y no entrar en una futura guerra nuclear.
> 
> No obstante, no se puede esperar nada inteligente de un gobierno de chortinas y charos inclusivas.



La industria aeronáutica de Finlandia se ha derrumbado por aplicar sanciones a la Federación de Rusia, si quieren entrar en la OTAN ellos verán, pero las demás industrias les ocurrirá lo mismo.

Mensaje mío *27 febrero 2022*


> Suecia y Finlandia son países NEUTRALES eso para empezar. Pero si sus gobiernos quieren ser MARIONETAS del otro lado del Atlántico Norte tendrán que atenerse a las consecuencias.
> 
> Y una última cosa, lo de permitir dar voto al pueblo para decidir ese asunto tan trascendental se ve que no es del agrado de los PROPAGANDISTAS del foro.



P.D.: cosecha mía, la encuesta en Finlandia como sea como las de España , les veo un futuro muy sombrío/negro al país en cuestión. Por último, luego no quiero lloros por las RRSS, hay que apechugar tanto para lo bueno como para lo malo.

Mensaje mío *5 marzo 2022*


> All Nippon Airways y Japan Airlines fueron las primeras, pero no serán las últimas en Japón. Finnair (Finlandia) lo mismo ya que se centraba casi exclusivamente en la Federación de Rusia.


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> El cuadro visto en el vídeo transmite mucho, tenemos entre nosotros ¿un genio? y creo que no le hemos prestado la suficiente antelación (o quizás sí y soy yo el que no se ha enterado). ¿Ha cedido, donado o vendido el cuadro a Rusia? Lamentablemente no me he enterado de nada.



Creo que sí lo cedió, o quizás fué un encargo, yo tampoco lo sé.

El caso es que los rusos quedaron encantados.


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## NPI (25 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Paises de mierda y medio tercermundistas que nunca deberían haber sido desgajados de Rusia.



Mensaje mío *25 septiembre 2019*


> Letonia, Lituania y Estonia cada año pierden población, y con anterioridad en la URSS vivían mucho mejor que ahora en la UE, lo mismo ocurre con Polonia que la población en edad de trabajar que son varios millones están fuera del país en concreto Reino Unido principalmente, otra cosa es que son países donde no se ven gitanopanchimoronegros o hay una densidad de población demasiado baja en comparación con el Reino Unido o España por poner dos ejemplos.



Mensaje mío *14 marzo 2022*


> En 2030 Lituania tendrá una población de 1,5-1,9 millones de habitantes, que sigan cambiando los nombres de las calles.



Y en ese mensaje no incluyó a Estonia y Letonia, pero va a ocurrir lo mismo.


----------



## NPI (25 Abr 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Nos vamos a empachar de oir la palabra resiliencia por parte de nuestros amados lideres.



*Agenda 2030*
*Inclusivo *= *Obligatorio
Sostenible *= *Rentable
Resiliente *= *Eugenésico
Digital *= *Vigilado
Verde *= *Elitista
Cuidado *= *Controlado *​


----------



## Azrael_II (25 Abr 2022)

Twitter acepta la oferta de Elon 

Twitter es ahora del conglomerado Tesla.

Pueden pasar 3 cosas

1. Sigue todo igual 
2. Se acaba la censura 
3. El poder hace ver que Twitter no es interesante y nos ofrece otro sistema


----------



## Remequilox (25 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Pues en Melitopol y Berdiansk (otras ciudades del mismo oblast), no parece que tengan que afrontar esas carencias de suministros básicos.
Quizás si las autoridades ucranianas mirasen por su pueblo y se decidiesen a transportar cosas útiles (cosas de comer, por ejemplo), la logística sí que llegaría. Hasta esta mañana han tenido todos los trenes de mundo mundial sin interferencias para transportar toda la ayuda humanitaria que necesitasen.


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Twitter acepta la oferta de Elon
> 
> Twitter es ahora del conglomerado Tesla.
> 
> ...



Reactivan la cuenta de Trump, todos los borregos se ponen contentos y se chutan la cuarta porque ya semos libres...


----------



## fulcrum29smt (25 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> *A ver, no perdamos la perspectiva:* Rusia tiene un ejército de casi un millón y medio de personas sin tener en cuenta reservistas. Entre otras cosas tiene 4.173 aviones, 605 barcos/submarinos y 15.000 tanques. Está considerado como el segundo ejército del mundo y probablemente tenga la mejor tecnología de misiles del mundo. Es un país completamente militarizado (como USA).



Las calificaciones como segundo o tercer ejército del mundo dependen mucho si se tienen en cuenta solo las fuerzas convencionales a secas o de si se incluyen también las armas nucleares.

Rusia puede ser considerada la potencia número 1 si nos limitamos a armas nucleares, tiene el mayor número de vectores, que encima son los más modernos y usan tecnologías disruptivas.

En armas convencionales Rusia no es la URSS, no tiene sus números, tiene un Ejercito de Tierra y una Armada muy potentes. Seguramente se les pueda considerar como el segundo o tercer Ejercito de Tierra después de los Chinos, tienen una Armada muy digna que sin tener en cuenta el armamento nuclear podría situarse como la segunda o tercera.

El problema lo tiene en sus Fuerzas Aeroespaciales, tienen alrededor de 1.200 cazas, aviones de ataque y bombarderos, para compensar tienen la red de defensa antiaérea más moderna y capaz del mundo.

Por compararlo con la URSS, ella sola sin contar los paises del Pacto de Varsovia tenía 9.345 cazas, aviones de ataque y bombarderos.

Para hacernos una idea, la USAF actual tiene 1.200 cazabombarderos F-16 , sin contar con los otros tipos de aviones de todo tipo que EEUU o las fuerzas aéreas aliadas de la OTAN disponen.

Vienen de donde vienen, los terribles años 90 y hasta casi finales de los 2000 no hubo mucho dinero para compras de nuevos aviones o actualizaciones de los ya existentes. Lo más normal es que si la economía se lo permite en menos de una decada doblen a casi 3.000 aviones, pero aún así las cifras son las que son.


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## petroglifo (25 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> La OTAN va a tener que resolver el problema de Transnitria. Una fuerza de intervención rápida y unos buenos azotes serán suficientes para devolver esa aberración colono-imperialista rusa a Moldavia



Moldavia no tiene musculo para ocupar Transnistria y no veo a Rumania enviando hombrecitos verdes, ni al saliente de Budjak, ni a Bucovina, lo quieren todo gratis, pero sin esforzarse, que el trabajo sucio y la sangre sea la de otros.


----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)

Entonces ya hay libertad en Twitter?


----------



## BananeroGrone (25 Abr 2022)

8 muertos , mientras tanto recientemente, su mejor general...


----------



## NPI (25 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> La otra Gran Guerra. La Guerra de Twitter.



Los chivatos de la OTAN, que patético madre mía.


----------



## NPI (25 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Y estas chorradas son de ForoCoches?



ForoCoches/Menéame = Newtrolla


----------



## damevenenooooo (25 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Twitter acepta la oferta de Elon
> 
> Twitter es ahora del conglomerado Tesla.
> 
> ...



Se me pone dura de pensar que le puedan devolver la cuenta a tito Trump.


----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Los chivatos de la OTAN, que patético madre mía.



Eso se soluciona haciendo 10 cuentas de Twitter por cada 1 que te baneen. Vengo de YouTube y de comunidad hater. No hay nada como crear 10 cuentas en vez de 1, acaban cansandose de reportar


----------



## pgas (25 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> A ver, estos junto con los polacos, son la gente más inculta y retrasada de Europa. Una especie de "quiero ser nórdico o alemán" pero en versión Paco. Si no hubiera sido por los chorros de pasta que las ha dado la UE-USA para demostrar que "qué bien se vive lejos de Rusia" ya estarían quebrados del todo.




eso decía el finado pokemon, pero no se si hablaba de decadencia espiritual en las nuevas generaciones de conejas. Caido mientras floreaba

*********




eres estúpido sin duda,

Rusia es autosuficiente, en cambio Europa es dependiente de la energía rusa y lo seguirá siendo mucho tiempo

Rusia ahora tiene un power de Siberia que no tenía en 2014 y cuenta con el apoyo explicito de China o el de India ... 

por qué mierdas va a perder la guerra económica?


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (25 Abr 2022)

Imagenes del telefono movil de un francotirador ucraniano liquidado por milicianos prorrusos. Habia sido entrenado por la OTAN ( ingleses ) el año pasado
t.me/RVvoenkor/9592?single


----------



## apocalippsis (25 Abr 2022)

[Inicio] › [Guerra en Ucrania] › ¡Soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania arrojados a la MOLINOA DE CARNE en Donbass! Los videos más vistos de los frentes de Ucrania - la noche del 25 de abril (17 videos)


En una foto de un DRG de 20 hombres de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, capturada cerca de Malinovka en el sur de Donbass hace tres días, un mercenario croata está sentado entre esta multitud.

El problema de la artillería golpea cada vez más al ejército ucraniano. Cuando las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se ven privadas de apoyo de fuego, la defensa estalla inmediatamente por las costuras.

Las tácticas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el Donbass permanecen sin cambios: cavar más infantería en los bosques y asentamientos con armas antitanques y luego tratar de frenar la ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.

El ejército ruso se dedica al reconocimiento, identificando los puntos de tiro enemigos. El enemigo está cubierto por artillería y aviones, después de lo cual se ocupan las posiciones; a menudo solo quedan allí los cuerpos de los soldados muertos de las AFU, los vivos huyen incluso antes de que lleguen los nuestros. El número de soldados capturados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania crece constantemente y ya supera las 4.000 mil personas, incluidos más de 300 oficiales.

Justo el otro día, se completó el entrenamiento de 50 artilleros ucranianos para los obuses estadounidenses M777. Próximamente comenzará un curso de 6 días para las próximas 50 personas. 18 obuses ya están en Ucrania. Ahora se están preparando 7 más y pronto llegarán 72 más. Kiev acordó con los Estados Unidos comenzar las entregas de equipo militar pesado a Odessa desde Rumania para fortalecer la dirección sur y reducir el tiempo de entrega de municiones al frente.

En los últimos dos días, ha habido un aumento en el número de subestaciones de tracción destruidas, desde las cuales se alimentan las locomotoras eléctricas ucranianas. Al comienzo de la operación especial, Ucrania tenía 1.600 locomotoras eléctricas y 300 locomotoras diésel.

Durante el día pasado, seis subestaciones de tracción fueron destruidas cerca de las estaciones de ferrocarril Krasnoe, Zdolbunov, Zhmerinka, Berdichev, Kovel y Korosten, a través de las cuales se suministran armas y equipos militares extranjeros. Simultáneamente con esto, Ukrzaliznytsia informa problemas masivos con el tráfico de trenes en el centro y oeste de Ucrania debido a los ataques con misiles de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas, se requieren reparaciones serias en las vías del tren, postes eléctricos y comunicaciones. Sin embargo, a las dos de la tarde, de alguna manera fue posible restablecer el movimiento.

Lo mismo para el día. Misiles lanzados desde el aire alcanzaron 27 instalaciones militares. 82 instalaciones militares fueron atacadas por aviones. Se realizaron 15 ataques con misiles. En la zona de N. p. Izyum, Donetsk y Kharkiv derribaron 4 UAV ucranianos.

Hubo un acto terrorista cerca del edificio MGB en Tiraspol. Personas desconocidas dispararon lanzagranadas contra el edificio, hubo tres explosiones. Los tubos de tiro fueron arrojados y desaparecieron.






Солдат ВСУ бросают в МЯСОРУБКУ на Донбассе! Самые просматриваемые видео с фронтов Украины - вечер 25 апреля (17 видео) смотреть онлайн в хорошем качестве







voenhronika.ru


----------



## mazuste (25 Abr 2022)

Vladimir Putin sobre la situación económica de Rusia:

*▪La economía rusa se ha estabilizado, la inflación se ralentiza, los precios vuelven a su nivel. *
_*Las autoridades de la Federación Rusa tomarán medidas para apoyar a los ciudadanos.

▪Encargo al Gabinete y al Bco Central que sigan de cerca la eficacia de las medidas de apoyo 
a la economía para tomar decisiones adicionales en caso necesario.

▪El aumento del tipo de interés básico del Banco Central estaba justificado, esta decisión funcionó.*_
*Propongo reducir el tipo de las hipotecas preferentes del 12% al 9% anual.*


----------



## fulcrum29smt (25 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ha sido capturada por los rusos, pero me parece que no les sirve, ellos usan el 7,62x39, no el 7,62 por 51. Es un cartucho más corto. No tengo puta idea, quizás tengan algún arma que sí.



Como bien indicas los Rusos no usan el 7,62x51 NATO, de hecho salvo alguna AK-47 o AKM no se esta viendo siquiera rifles de asalto que usen el 7,62x39 . Lo que predomina en ambos bandos es el AK-74 o AK-74M con su calibre 5,45x39 .

Kalashnikov produce para la exportación el AK-308 en calibre 7,62x51 OTAN, no creo que se hayan producido muchos ni que el ejército Ruso los tenga en dotación.


----------



## El Mercader (25 Abr 2022)

BananeroGrone dijo:


> 8 muertos , mientras tanto recientemente, su mejor general...



Acabo de escribir un tweet a la Policía, ya que es un delito exhibir cadáveres de soldados.

Por cierto: Aquí hay gente con bastantes conocimientos, contactos, tiempo y pasta para sacar tu IP y tu dirección. Yo me andaría con ojo.


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (25 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> No me fío de esta hepatitis más que nada por la publicidad que le dan cuando al principio había 4 casos contados . Ahora ha salido, aunque no muy fiable la fuente, que en Perú puede haber 900.000 casos



Es posible poner la fuente? 900.000 casos en 30 millones de habitantes es un número muy gordo, alarmante.


----------



## ccartech (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Imagenes del telefono movil de un francotirador ucraniano liquidado por milicianos prorrusos. Habia sido entrenado por la OTAN ( ingleses ) el año pasado
> t.me/RVvoenkor/9592?single
> Ver archivo adjunto 1037627
> Ver archivo adjunto 1037628



Que se jodan los de la 54 brigada, fue una de las que recibieron muy duro estas semanas, al punto de tuvieron que reorganizarlo por tantas bajas (muertos y heridos)


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Acabo de escribir un tweet a la Policía, ya que es un delito exhibir cadáveres de soldados.
> 
> Por cierto: Aquí hay gente con bastantes conocimientos, contactos, tiempo y pasta para sacar tu IP y tu dirección. Yo me andaría con ojo.



No es que ponga fotos de muertos en un hilo de guerra, cosa hasta normal. Es la asquerosa actitud de niñato psicopata Caligula frustrado de más de un subnormal por aquí. Esos emoticonos con esa foto es para matarlo a hostiazos...


----------



## jimmyjump (25 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Vladimir Putin sobre la situación económica de Rusia:
> 
> *▪La economía rusa se ha estabilizado, la inflación se ralentiza, los precios vuelven a su nivel. *
> _*Las autoridades de la Federación Rusa tomarán medidas para apoyar a los ciudadanos.
> ...



En la vida real...

El banco central de Rusia advierte de que la economía se hundirá en el segundo trimestre y Putin desoye el aviso


----------



## jimmyjump (25 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Acabo de escribir un tweet a la Policía, ya que es un delito exhibir cadáveres de soldados.
> 
> Por cierto: Aquí hay gente con bastantes conocimientos, contactos, tiempo y pasta para sacar tu IP y tu dirección. Yo me andaría con ojo.



Calopez ya está pasando la IP


----------



## El Mercader (25 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No es que ponga fotos de muertos en un hilo de guerra, es la asquerosa actitud de niñato psicopata Caligula frustrado de más de un subnormal por aquí. Esos emoticonos con esa foto es para matarlo a hostiazos...



Las fotos de casquería sobran: De un lado y de otro, y dan bastante mal rollo. Además es un delito penal.

Tambien le pongo sobre aviso: No es la primera vez que a algún burbujero se lo lleva la poli por delante.


----------



## EUROPIA (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Mercader (25 Abr 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> Calopez ya está pasando la IP



Ya, pero una cosa es que la pase calopez y otra un forero.


----------



## amcxxl (25 Abr 2022)

Brevemente sobre Ucrania. 25/04/2022






*Brevemente sobre Ucrania. 25/04/2022

1. Mariúpol.*
El corredor humanitario no funcionó como se esperaba. Es obvio que Ucrania no es capaz de negociar. Los combates lentos continuaron en la parte noreste de Azovstal. Según el alcalde de Mariupol, no se restaurará. Y aquí está la planta. Ilich y Azovmash lo harán.

*2. Zaporozhye.*
En la línea Vasilievka-Orekhov-Gulyaipole sin cambios. La bandera rusa se izó en Vasilievka. Al este de Gulyaipole - lucha. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania celebran el avance de las Fuerzas Armadas RF por 7-10 km. El principal avance se encuentra entre Gulyaipole y Velikaya Novoselka. El ritmo de progreso es bajo.

*3. Ugledar.*
Graves combates en la zona de Novomikhailovka y Velikaya Novoselovka. No hay avances significativos.

*4. Marina.*
No hay un progreso significativo en la aldea, como antes, las batallas posicionales se están llevando a cabo cerca del montón de desechos.

*5. Avdiivka.*
En el complejo industrial de Avdiivka, no hay cambios. Las batallas por Novoselka-2 se están intensificando. El ejército de la RPD claramente buscará cortar la carretera Konstantinovka-Avdeevka. En dirección a Nueva York, sin cambios.

*6. LPR.*
Luchando en las afueras de Rubizhne y en las afueras de Severodonetsk. En Popasna, el ejército LPR tiene un pequeño avance en el centro de la ciudad. Justo ahora tomaron Novotoshkovskoye, donde se encontraba una poderosa área fortificada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

*7. Izyum.*
Las tropas siguen avanzando hacia la carretera Barvenkovo-Slavyansk. Los combates continúan en el área de las aldeas de Kurulka y Pashkovo. Se tomó el pueblo de Zarechnoye, después de lo cual se abrió una salida directa a Krasny Liman. El enemigo está tratando de forzar el flanco abierto del grupo que avanza atacando desde el oeste y afirmando ocupar el pueblo de Zavody al oeste de Izyum.

*8. Járkov.*
Batallas posicionales al norte y este de la ciudad. Los intentos de avanzar en dirección a Goptovka terminaron con grandes pérdidas para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Se nota el bombardeo de la aldea de Nekhoteevka en el territorio de la Federación Rusa. Las batallas aquí son en su mayoría de naturaleza posicional.

*9. Nikolaev.*
Las partes no llevan a cabo una ofensiva activa, participando en la acumulación de fuerzas. En la confrontación táctica en los asentamientos entre Kherson y Nikolaev, la línea del frente se movió un poco hacia Nikolaev. Se reflejaron los intentos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de atacar desde Novovorontsovka. El Gauileter de Krivoy Rog declara que las Fuerzas Armadas de RF están preparando un ataque contra Krivoy Rog.

*10. Odesa.*
Sin cambios. El enemigo no descarta la posibilidad de un desembarco y continúa reforzando la defensa de la ciudad, aunque parte de las fuerzas habían sido trasladadas previamente a la región de Nikolaev. A través de la región de Odessa, Ucrania continúa recibiendo combustible y lubricantes de Moldavia y armas de los países de la OTAN.

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on. - zinc

Transmisión de hostilidades en Ucrania como de costumbre aquí Сolonelcassad (si está interesado, suscríbase)
Continúo subiendo lentamente videos de Telegram a Rutub (es iría más rápido, si se acelerara la moderación) Colonel Cassad — полная коллекция видео на Rutube

A pedido de los trabajadores, el primer "Ural" con carga para el ejército de la LPR fue ensamblado y entregado a la 4ta brigada https ://t.me/boris_rozhin/45103?single Mañana es el segundo.


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (25 Abr 2022)

BananeroGrone dijo:


> 8 muertos , mientras tanto recientemente, su mejor general...



Cobarde hijo de la gran puta


----------



## Archimanguina (25 Abr 2022)

esos 770 mil era papeletas con la cara de un tal vladimiro.


----------



## bigmaller (25 Abr 2022)

Le voy a dar un thanks por dacarme una sonrisa.


----------



## petroglifo (25 Abr 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Seguramente habrán sido agentes de la CIA, no creo que hayan sido los ucranianos.



Agentes de la CIA seguro y posiblemente celulas de rusos traidores pagados por el Tio Sam.


----------



## Pedro12 (25 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Artículo del ex embajador español en Georgia y los Estados del Cáucaso..
> 
> Ucrania: explicar, no justificar
> 
> ...


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (25 Abr 2022)

*La Nazi que quería suprimir Nuremberg vuelve.*

*Amenaza directa / Von der Leyen: La agresión de Rusia amenaza la seguridad de Europa*






*Ursula von der Leyen, presidenta de la Comisión Europea, dijo en la conferencia "Raisina Dialogue" celebrada en Nueva Delhi, la capital de India, que la agresión de Rusia en Ucrania representa una amenaza directa para la seguridad de Europa, informa AA.*


Von der Leyen dijo que los ataques injustificados e injustificados de Rusia contra Ucrania serían un fracaso estratégico.

“Apuntar y matar a civiles inocentes, volver a trazar las fronteras por la fuerza, tomar la voluntad de las personas libres bajo nuestro control va en contra de los principios básicos de las *Naciones Unidas* . Vemos la agresión rusa como una amenaza directa a nuestra seguridad en *Europa* ”, Von der Leyen. dicho.

Subrayó que la *Unión Europea* está haciendo todo lo posible para ayudar a Ucrania a luchar por su libertad.

Al afirmar que las sanciones no son la única solución, Von der Leyen dijo que eran parte de una estrategia más amplia que empodera a la Unión Europea "para alcanzar una solución diplomática que traerá una paz duradera".









Von der Leyen: Agresija Rusije ugrožava sigurnost Evrope


Ursula von der Leyen, predsjednica Evropske komisije, rekla je na konferenciji "Raisina Dialogue" održanoj u New Delhiju, glavnom gradu Indije, da agresija Rusije u Ukrajini predstavlja direktnu prijetnju sigurnosti Evrope, javlja AA. //...




radiosarajevo.ba


----------



## bigmaller (25 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Acabo de escribir un tweet a la Policía, ya que es un delito exhibir cadáveres de soldados.
> 
> Por cierto: Aquí hay gente con bastantes conocimientos, contactos, tiempo y pasta para sacar tu IP y tu dirección. Yo me andaría con ojo.



Es delito sacar casqueria? 

Link?


----------



## pepinox (25 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Jajajajaja, qué grande el negrata trolleando a los yankees en su propia casa.


----------



## Impresionante (25 Abr 2022)

. Lavrov explica por qué la actual crisis en las relaciones entre EE.UU. y Rusia puede ser tan peligrosa como la de los misiles de Cuba
PortadaActualidad
*Lavrov explica por qué la actual crisis en las relaciones entre EE.UU. y Rusia puede ser tan peligrosa como la de los misiles de Cuba*

Publicado:25 abr 2022 19:51 GMT










El canciller ruso precisó que durante la crisis de 1962 no había muchas reglas escritas, pero tanto Washington como Moscú entendían el comportamiento de su rival.





El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, Serguéi Lavrov.Sputnik
El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, Serguéi Lavrov, explicó en una entrevista transmitida este lunes en la cadena de televisión rusa Pervy Kanal las razones por las que la actual crisis en las relaciones entre Rusia y EE.UU. puede ser tan peligrosa como la de los misiles de Cuba en 1962.
Así, el canciller recordó que ya durante la Administración de Donald Trump, Rusia propuso reafirmar la declaración del exlíder soviético Mijaíl Gorbachov y el exmandatario estadounidense Ronald Reagan de que *no habría ganadores en una guerra nuclear* y un conflicto con el uso de ese tipo de armas no se debería desatar nunca. "Se llegó rápidamente a un acuerdo con la Administración Biden. En junio de 2021, durante la cumbre en Ginebra, nuestros presidentes hicieron una declaración", precisó Lavrov.
Rusia emprendió otro paso al respecto y en enero de este año los cinco miembros permanentes del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU ratificaron la inaceptabilidad de la guerra nuclear como tal. "Esta es nuestra posición fundamental. Es nuestra posición de principios. Los riesgos son muy importantes en este momento. No me gustaría que se inflaran artificialmente. Hay muchos que lo harían. *El riesgo es serio, real*. No debe subestimarse", señaló.
*Situación con el control de armas*
"No había muchas *normas 'escritas'* durante la crisis del Caribe. Pero las normas de conducta eran lo suficientemente claras. Moscú entendía cómo se comportaba Washington. Washington entendía cómo se comportaba Moscú", recalcó Lavrov, al indicar que actualmente también quedan "*pocas reglas*".
En concreto, el jefe de la diplomacia rusa mencionó el Tratado de Reducción de Armas Estratégicas (START III, por sus siglas en inglés) que hoy en día "es el único instrumento de control de armas". Mientras, los acuerdos entre el Kremlin y la Casa Blanca como el Tratado sobre Misiles Antibalísticos y el Tratado de Fuerzas Nucleares de Alcance Intermedio (INF, por sus siglas en inglés) fueron desmantelados. Además, EE.UU. rechaza las propuestas de Rusia para iniciar una moratoria mutua.
Además, EE.UU. rechaza las propuestas de Rusia para iniciar una moratoria mutua, pese a que Moscú abogó por acordar los mecanismos de verificación. Según Lavrov, Washington cree que los sistemas de misiles tácticos Iskander, desplegados en la región de Kaliningrado, incumplen los parámetros indicados en el INF.
"Sobre la base de la reciprocidad, se les invitó a venir a Kaliningrado y a nosotros a visitar las bases de defensa antimisiles estadounidenses en Polonia y Rumanía. Una oferta justa. Siguen rechazándola", remarcó el canciller ruso.
El futuro del START III, prolongado por cinco años poco después tras la llegada de Biden a la presidencia, fue examinado por las delegaciones de ambas naciones. Lavrov subrayó que dos rondas de diálogo en julio y en septiembre de 2021 fueron "útiles", ya que permitieron conocer las "serias discrepancias". Además, se acordó crear dos grupos de trabajo que deberían definir el objeto del tratado y las amenazas a abordar en las negociaciones siguientes.
No obstante, Washington se negó a continuar casi todo el proceso negociador tras el inicio de la operación militar especial de Moscú en Ucrania, iniciada para "*salir en defensa de los rusos*", según expresó el ministro. "Fueron bombardeados durante ocho años sin reacción alguna de Occidente, que solo alentaba las acciones rusófobas y neonazis del régimen de Kiev. Allí [en Ucrania], el [idioma] ruso estaba prohibido por ley en todas partes (en la educación, los medios de comunicación, la vida cotidiana) y se fomentaban las teorías y prácticas neonazis", acentuó.
Al hablar sobre el papel de Occidente en el conflicto en Ucrania, Lavrov criticó su persistencia en el envío de armas a Kiev. "*Todo el mundo lanza un conjuro* para que no se produzca una tercera guerra mundial bajo ninguna circunstancia. Es en este contexto donde hay que ver las constantes provocaciones del presidente ucraniano [Vladímir] Zelenski y su equipo", afirmó.
"Casi exigen la introducción de tropas de la OTAN para defender al Gobierno ucraniano. Pero todo el mundo dice siempre que le dará armas a Kiev. Esto también 'echa leña al fuego'. Quieren obligar a los ucranianos a *luchar contra Rusia hasta el último soldado*, aunque solo sea para que este conflicto dure más tiempo, para que Rusia —esperan— sufra más y más por ello", destacó.


----------



## El Mercader (25 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *La Nazi que quería suprimir Nuremberg vuelve.*
> 
> *Amenaza directa / Von der Leyen: La agresión de Rusia amenaza la seguridad de Europa*
> 
> ...



Joder, hay que reconocer que es una profesional. Porque soltar esa ristra de gilipolleces sin descojonarse es de profesional.


----------



## dabuti (25 Abr 2022)

Elon Musk compra Twitter por 41.000 millones de euros


El consejo de administración de la compañía ha dado luz verde a la operación pese al rechazo inicial




www.abc.es


----------



## Bartleby (25 Abr 2022)

Mário Machado, el neonazi más peligroso de Portugal que se va a Ucrania a "brindar ayuda humanitaria"


Pese a estar en libertad condicional, la justicia portuguesa le permite salir del país junto a otros 'camaradas' de la extrema derecha. Para SOS Racismo, "la justicia ha legitimado a un nazi"




www.revistarambla.com


----------



## Marco Porcio (25 Abr 2022)

El afrorruso cudeiro.


----------



## El Mercader (25 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . Lavrov explica por qué la actual crisis en las relaciones entre EE.UU. y Rusia puede ser tan peligrosa como la de los misiles de Cuba
> PortadaActualidad
> *Lavrov explica por qué la actual crisis en las relaciones entre EE.UU. y Rusia puede ser tan peligrosa como la de los misiles de Cuba*
> 
> ...



Y así, queridos niños es como una generación de politicos wokes e inclusivos de occidente, los cuales no les llegan ni a la suela de los zapatos a los que había en la década de los 60 y 70, van a provocar el holocausto nuclear


----------



## frangelico (25 Abr 2022)

pgas dijo:


> *Los países bálticos empiezan a pagar un alto precio por su rusofobia*
> 
> Hoy, 14:52
> 
> ...



Bueno ,es que son economías realmente pequeñas las de esos tres, Estonia o Letonia vienen a ser como Murcia cada una de ellas, más o menos . Ya que carezcan de medios de defensa propio dice mucho.

En realidad viven de que han perdido población de manera masiva y reciben remesas e inversiones de los emigrados , de cierta permisividad fiscal de la UE con sus tinglados para extranjeros y con sus pequeños negocios a veces extraños (uno es comprar coches y reexportarlos, no me acuerdo en cuál de los tres hay una pequeña industria de eso), del saldo con la UE (al ser tan enanos se sacan el 3-4% del PIB, España alguna vez rozó el 1% durante poco tiempo y ya cayó rápido hasta unas décimas ), turismo y alguna otra cosa. Y además Rusia es un socio comercial importante para las tres que entre otras cosas les exporta petróleo y les importa algunos refinados.


----------



## Zepequenhô (25 Abr 2022)

Sievert dijo:


> Anclusión: Los ingleses son retrasados mentales, ¿pues no van y envían 120 STORMER con un sistema de misiles guiados por láser, STARSTREAK? o a lo mejor es que son más sencillos de manejar que un patinete eléctrico.



Porque los stormer son chatarra de los años 70 que los ingleses se están quitando de encima. Países como Malasia los han dado de baja


----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## Julc (25 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Mário Machado, el neonazi más peligroso de Portugal que se va a Ucrania a "brindar ayuda humanitaria"
> 
> 
> Pese a estar en libertad condicional, la justicia portuguesa le permite salir del país junto a otros 'camaradas' de la extrema derecha. Para SOS Racismo, "la justicia ha legitimado a un nazi"
> ...



No lo veo, hay un marroquí delante.


----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Mário Machado, el neonazi más peligroso de Portugal que se va a Ucrania a "brindar ayuda humanitaria"
> 
> 
> Pese a estar en libertad condicional, la justicia portuguesa le permite salir del país junto a otros 'camaradas' de la extrema derecha. Para SOS Racismo, "la justicia ha legitimado a un nazi"
> ...



Lo hicieron con Isis en Siria e Irak, para la OTAN no es nada nuevo aceptar a criminales torturadores. FERRERAS saca esto puto gordo cornudo maricón


----------



## mazuste (25 Abr 2022)

Con los números, mas o menos fiables de Rusia, Ucrania habría perdido mas del 20% de su ejército,
entre de muertos, heridos o capturados. El caso es que contar cada soldado muerto por artillería
o misiles no creo que sea posible. Tampoco existe recuento alguno de los desertores que se piraron
ni de los desertores abatidos por los suyos. En la ofensiva que mañana se debiera reiniciar al menos 
otro 20-25% mermará. Cualquier ejército en circunstancias similares ya estaría firmando la rendición.


Ahora bien, si ojean los medios de comunicación Ucrania está ganando y Rusia está siendo humillada. 
Supongo que esta farsa se tendrá que desmoronar mas pronto que tarde, aunque quizá sea planeado
que todo lo que realmente necesitan sea eso: que la fantasía sea realidad...Y lo llamarán Paz.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (25 Abr 2022)

Conferencia de prensa de Zelensky el pasado sábado 23 de abril.

*Conferencia de prensa de Vladimir Zelensky para representantes de los medios (2022) Noticias de UA*


Spoiler







Hoy.

*EE.UU. se compromete a sostener a Ucrania hasta que Rusia sea derrotada: "Hasta el éxito final"*


Spoiler







*Directo | Blinken y Austin comparecen desde Kiev | El País*


Spoiler


----------



## JAGGER (25 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Acabo de escribir un tweet a la Policía, ya que es un delito exhibir cadáveres de soldados.
> 
> Por cierto: Aquí hay gente con bastantes conocimientos, contactos, tiempo y pasta para sacar tu IP y tu dirección. Yo me andaría con ojo.



Qué te pasa, idiota?


----------



## frangelico (25 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Con los números, mas o menos fiables de Rusia, Ucrania habría perdido mas del 20% de su ejército,
> entre de muertos, heridos o capturados. El caso es que contar cada soldado muerto por artillería
> o misiles no creo que sea posible. Tampoco existe recuento alguno de los desertores que se piraron
> ni de los desertores abatidos por los suyos. En la ofensiva que mañana se debiera reiniciar al menos
> ...



Y cuáles son las pérdidas rusas reales ? Hay por ahí webs que dicen que mil tanques y cientos de aviones, pero la propaganda está ahora en todas partes y es difícil confiar en alguien


----------



## clapham5 (25 Abr 2022)

CANDELA ....
Un post corto porque el clapham apenas tiene cobertura ...
Esta en el Downtown , haciendo la cola para comprar RUBLOS . Cogio el numero 33 y eso porque Xiomara , la vecina le marco esta manana porque se quedaba fuera . Ay Jesus ...la gente esta como loca vendiendo sus dolares ...
De 82 a 77 ahora a 75 . El clapham pensaba comprar 80 mil rublos con 1000 $ , JA ...para cuando le toque ya estara a 50 
Pero esto que cogno es ?  El oro se hunde , el criptotulipan no se hundepor el Tether , fertilizante de emision limitad 1 Tether = 1 dolar ( y el clapham es noruego y profesor de Zumba ) . Comprad rublos .


----------



## mcmardigan (25 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> muy sospechoso


----------



## mcmardigan (25 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> muy sospechoso


----------



## petroglifo (25 Abr 2022)

Reputación 21.907

 Hoy a la(s) 9:00 PM

Añadir marcador
#70.556
Fotos del teléfono de un francotirador de la brigada 54 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, eliminado por el ejército de la RPD. Fue entrenado por instructores británicos.

@opersvodki








*Consigue su diploma el 9 y dos semanas despues, esta muerto.*


----------



## ferrys (25 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y cuáles son las pérdidas rusas reales ? Hay por ahí webs que dicen que mil tanques y cientos de aviones, pero la propaganda está ahora en todas partes y es difícil confiar en alguien



No diferencian entre rusos y ucranianos. Hasta el momento el grueso de las tropas son ucranianas. Los rusos se encargan de la logística y operaciones especiales. Chechenos decían que habían muerto 20 hasta hace unos días. El ejercito ruso está teniendo muy pocas perdidas.


----------



## Arraki (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## crocodile (25 Abr 2022)

El pro yankee otanico Yago dice que Rusia lo va a pasar muy mal y que ya ha perdido un 40% de sus tropas profesionales, video para consumo de la borregada que ve las tv. OTAN españolas.


----------



## Honkler (25 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *La Nazi que quería suprimir Nuremberg vuelve.*
> 
> *Amenaza directa / Von der Leyen: La agresión de Rusia amenaza la seguridad de Europa*
> 
> ...



A esa puta no la ha elegido NADIE.


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 Abr 2022)

@entreguerrras

Fotos del teléfono de un francotirador de la 54ª brigada de las AFU muerto por los militares de la RPD. Fue entrenado por instructores británicos.


----------



## arriqui (25 Abr 2022)

No creo que sea por eso.
En Francia hay muchos "bobos"
( Progrese, izquierda caviar, socialiberar, vamos el prototipo de Manuel Valls) y millones de funcionarios, que nunca van a votar a la extrema derecha pudiendo votar a la derecha liberal.
Ya paso antes en 2002 entre el Chirac (un sinvergüenza corrupto) y papa Le Pen. Los "socialistas" fueron a votar por el alcalde de Paris con una pinza en la nariz... los muy escrupulosos.

*Pa mi que los argelinos son gran parte de ese 30 % de abstención.


----------



## No al NOM (25 Abr 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> No diferencian entre rusos y ucranianos. Hasta el momento el grueso de las tropas son ucranianas. Los rusos se encargan de la logística y operaciones especiales. Chechenos decían que habían muerto 20 hasta hace unos días. El ejercito ruso está teniendo muy pocas perdidas.



Se enviaron 10.000 chechenos. Dijeron 20 muertos, pero suele ser el doble. Ponle 50/70


----------



## dabuti (25 Abr 2022)

petroglifo dijo:


> Reputación 21.907
> 
> Hoy a la(s) 9:00 PM
> 
> ...



En honor a la verdad fue hace 1 año....pero da igual.


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 Abr 2022)

Y si yo caigo, en la guerrilla, coge en tus manos mi fusil. Cava una fosa, bajo la sombra de una flor. Y así la gente, cuando la vea, gritarán ¡qué bella flor! 

Esta es la flor del partisano muerto por la libertad. 

¡Gloria a Rusia por siempre jamás!

#yotambiensoyirina


----------



## frangelico (25 Abr 2022)

arriqui dijo:


> No creo que sea por eso.
> En Francia hay muchos "bobos"
> ( Progrese, izquierda caviar, socialiberar, vamos el prototipo de Manuel Valls) y millones de funcionarios, que nunca van a votar a la extrema derecha pudiendo votar a la derecha liberal.
> Ya paso antes en 2002 entre el Chirac (un sinvergüenza corrupto) y papa Le Pen. Los "socialistas" fueron a votar por el alcalde de Paris con una pinza en la nariz... los muy escrupulosos.
> ...



Bueno , esto ya es común a muchos países. Ya hay que tener en cuenta que las personas que viven del Estado y no quieren sobresaltos son una proporción enorme de la población. En realidad en Europa occidental no creo que en ningún país pueda ganar un partido fuera de la órbita de la Agenda 2030


----------



## El Mercader (25 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Conferencia de prensa de Zelensky el pasado sábado 23 de abril.
> 
> *Conferencia de prensa de Vladimir Zelensky para representantes de los medios (2022) Noticias de UA*
> 
> ...



A ver si me queda claro: Estados Unidos va a sostener a Ucrania hasta "la victoria final". Victoria que es imposible que se produzca ya que Rusia ha dicho que esta guerra es "existencial" y por supuesto, su doctrina militar dice que en caso de riesgo existencial soltaran todas las nukes.

Entonces me pregunto: ¿Cuando Ucrania pierda la guerra, que coño va a hacer Estados Unidos? ¿quedar en ridículo o forzar una tercera guerra mundial?

Esto ya está yendo demasiado lejos y cada vez lo entiendo menos ¿Quieren cepillarse al 90% de la población mundial? El "big picture" es lo que me dice.


----------



## Seronoser (25 Abr 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Disculpen si está repetido, pero en otro hilo del subforo se le atribuye el ataque a Ucrania con el fin de interrumpir el oleoducto que pasa precisamente por Bryansk y por donde fluyen 1,4 millones de barriles al día con destino a la UE. Ya no es un ataque táctico, para dejar sin combustible al ejército ruso, sino estratégico, para obligar a la UE, particularmente a los más reticentes Alemania, Austria y Hungría, a sumarse al embargo de petróleo por la vía de los hechos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El que se ha inventado la noticia ni siquiera sabe que por Ucrania pasan 2 gasoductos desde Rusia, que no aparecen en el mapa  
Imagínate el resto del hilo.


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 Abr 2022)

En Milán, los lugareños gritaron "nazis" a los manifestantes ucranianos Refugiados ucranianos siguen siendo una pesadilla para Europa: esta vez, la reclusión con cánticos nazis se escenificó en Milán, donde los refugiados protagonizaron un mitin,


----------



## magufone (25 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y cuáles son las pérdidas rusas reales ? Hay por ahí webs que dicen que mil tanques y cientos de aviones, pero la propaganda está ahora en todas partes y es difícil confiar en alguien



Yo ya he visto fotos de Su-34 "alcanzado por un antiareo" que en realidad era un fotograma de un video de un Su-34 disparando un misil a tierra: se pilla el fotograma, se le da la vuelta como un espejo y ya tienes a los _ejpertos_ en conflictos posmodernos poniendolo en sus tweets y c contando el marcador...
Y si no, haciendo pasar helicópteros ucranianos por rusos... Como aquel video famoso que el mi 24 resulto ser... ucro.
Solo un comentario de video en YouTube decia que era ucro por la pintura y las manchas negras alrededor de los escapes de gases y le llamaron de todo menos guapo...
Y hay blogs que se las dan de "neutrales" que son fanboys a saco... La gente te intenta colar mentiras y cuando no las crees, reaccionan violentamente, cuan programa de risto mejode


----------



## apocalippsis (25 Abr 2022)

región de Járkov. La parte ucraniana afirma que un avión de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas fue derribado allí hoy. 

Este video se proporciona como prueba. Parece un sacacorchos. 









voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника


voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника




ok.ru





*actualización *

Ambos pilotos se expulsaron y fueron recogidos a tiempo por el equipo de búsqueda y rescate en el Mi-8 AMTSh de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas.









voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника


voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника




ok.ru


----------



## El Mercader (25 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Qué te pasa, idiota?



Me pasa, subnormal, que me joden los psicópatas

¿a ti no? ¿o es que también eres uno de ellos? Bueno, con ese nick no sé para qué coño te pregunto. Imagino que serás un multicuenta.


----------



## Ramonmo (25 Abr 2022)

¿Resumen?


----------



## rober713 (25 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El pro yankee otanico Yago dice que Rusia lo va a pasar muy mal y que ya ha perdido un 40% de sus tropas profesionales, video para consumo de la borregada que ve las tv. OTAN españolas.



Antes de la guerra algun video suyo veia...actualmente a lo que se dedica es a utilizar su canal de youtube para hacer puntos y que le lleven de tertuliano a ese canal de TV y ser el bufon de Lomo Plateado, todo es cuestion de pasta...pagame y dire todo lo que quieres oir.


----------



## Zhukov (25 Abr 2022)

Resumen de los últimos tres días









Noticias de la guerra 25/04/2022 informe especial


SÁBADO 23 Abril – Informes varios Algunas noticias que he encontrado, hoy otro día de bombardeo general, pero sin novedades 08:30 Confirma mi parte de ayer, avance en el noroeste de Do…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## magufone (25 Abr 2022)

arriqui dijo:


> No creo que sea por eso.
> En Francia hay muchos "bobos"
> ( Progrese, izquierda caviar, socialiberar, vamos el prototipo de Manuel Valls) y millones de funcionarios, que nunca van a votar a la extrema derecha pudiendo votar a la derecha liberal.
> Ya paso antes en 2002 entre el Chirac (un sinvergüenza corrupto) y papa Le Pen. Los "socialistas" fueron a votar por el alcalde de Paris con una pinza en la nariz... los muy escrupulosos.
> ...



Lo de Francia es curiosisimo... Hay mucho contraste y son capaces de montarte una chalecada amarilla y al mismo tiempo hacerse los suecos y mirar para otro lado con la pinza en la nariz como bien dices


----------



## Arraki (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (25 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1037681
> Ver archivo adjunto 1037683


----------



## magufone (25 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> A ver si me queda claro: Estados Unidos va a sostener a Ucrania hasta "la victoria final". Victoria que es imposible que se produzca ya que Rusia ha dicho que esta guerra es "existencial" y por supuesto, su doctrina militar dice que en caso de riesgo existencial soltaran todas las nukes.
> 
> Entonces me pregunto: ¿Cuando Ucrania pierda la guerra, que coño va a hacer Estados Unidos? ¿quedar en ridículo o forzar una tercera guerra mundial?
> 
> Esto ya está yendo demasiado lejos y cada vez lo entiendo menos ¿Quieren cepillarse al 90% de la población mundial? El "big picture" es lo que me dice.



Teniendo en cuenta lo que se viene, incluyendo esas hambrunas del tercer mundo...


----------



## Zepequenhô (25 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> A ver si me queda claro: Estados Unidos va a sostener a Ucrania hasta "la victoria final". Victoria que es imposible que se produzca ya que Rusia ha dicho que esta guerra es "existencial" y por supuesto, su doctrina militar dice que en caso de riesgo existencial soltaran todas las nukes.
> 
> Entonces me pregunto: ¿Cuando Ucrania pierda la guerra, que coño va a hacer Estados Unidos? ¿quedar en ridículo o forzar una tercera guerra mundial?
> 
> Esto ya está yendo demasiado lejos y cada vez lo entiendo menos ¿Quieren cepillarse al 90% de la población mundial? El "big picture" es lo que me dice.



Cuando Ucrania caiga, los EEUU encenderán una vela por ellos y luego se olvidarán del tema.

A los EEUU no les importa Ucrania, de hecho, la mayoría de la población no era capaz de decir el nombre de tres ciudades ucranianas hasta hace un par de meses.

Los EEUU solo quieren alargar la guerra lo máximo posible y que muera el mayor número posible de rusos.


----------



## Zepequenhô (25 Abr 2022)

¿O es que les importó el pueblo afgano una vez que los soviéticos se fueron de Afganistán?


----------



## coscorron (25 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> ¿La OTAN escalando?



El primer ejemplo de donde van a acabar los Javalin, Stinger, NLAW, Panzerfaust y demás ... En manos de criminales que después los usaran para sus cosas. Gracias OTAN por convertir el mundo en un lugar peor.


----------



## dabuti (25 Abr 2022)

BBC 4 deseando hablar con Graham Phillips por su entrevista con un mercenario

RESPUESTA: QUE LE JODAN A LA BBC.


¿Se huele la Encerrona?


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 Abr 2022)

Algunas de las últimas incautaciones.


----------



## frangelico (25 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Por llevar eso cualquier día te detienen.


----------



## crocodile (25 Abr 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Antes de la guerra algun video suyo veia...actualmente a lo que se dedica es a utilizar su canal de youtube para hacer puntos y que le lleven de tertuliano a ese canal de TV y ser el bufon de Lomo Plateado, todo es cuestion de pasta...pagame y dire todo lo que quieres oir.



Buen análisis, es así.


----------



## Seronoser (25 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Twitter acepta la oferta de Elon
> 
> Twitter es ahora del conglomerado Tesla.
> 
> ...



4. KYC en las cuentas y adios twitter.


----------



## frangelico (25 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> El primer ejemplo de donde van a acabar los Javalin, Stinger, NLAW, Panzerfaust y demás ... En manos de criminales que después los usaran para sus cosas. Gracias OTAN por convertir el mundo en un lugar peor.



No perdamos la esperanza de que terminen en Europa. Aquí los helicópteros que circulan solo pueden ser de autoridades o policiales, que se distinguen. Derribar uno a ciegas es matar a un político con seguridad.


----------



## El Mercader (25 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta lo que se viene, incluyendo esas hambrunas del tercer mundo...



Es que ya me da la sensación de que no hay vuelta atrás. Han montado un pollo de cojones y como mínimo ya va a pasar esto:

1) Europa ya va a la quiebra.
2) La unión Europa y el euro desaparecen.
3) África con hambrunas y desestabilización.
3) Han dado un golpe de estado en Pakistán y amenazado a medio mundo.
4) Van desestabilizar Europa y el medio oriente para los restos.
5) Van a ponerse en su contra el 95% de las naciones mundiales.

Sinceramente, no sé qué coño más buscan los americanos: Ya han conseguido venderles el gas y el petróleo a los europeos y aislar Europa de Rusia (y probablemente de China) ¿Qué más quieren? Empiezo a preocuparme que simplemente esto ya sea por maldad satanista.


----------



## dabuti (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## magufone (25 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Por llevar eso cualquier día te detienen.



Es que hay doble violacion de la doctrina woke: camiseta prorrusa y fisico de deporte


----------



## Ramonmo (25 Abr 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Antes de la guerra algun video suyo veia...actualmente a lo que se dedica es a utilizar su canal de youtube para hacer puntos y que le lleven de tertuliano a ese canal de TV y ser el bufon de Lomo Plateado, todo es cuestion de pasta...pagame y dire todo lo que quieres oir.



Yo le tenía aprecio y me caía bien... ahora sólo le veo vídeos que no tengan relación con la guerra, en plan "por los viejos tiempos".
Y lo que pasa con éste pasa con Crónicas Militares, el Pulido, el Triana, la revista Ejércitos... De un día para otro han pasado de ser mi referencia en temas militares a darme hasta pena.


----------



## Guanotopía (25 Abr 2022)

https://www.president.gov.ua/en/news/zmistovni-peregovori-pro-mir-i-bezpeku-dlya-ukrayini-yedinij-73661





> Also at the request of the Commander-in-Chief of the Armed Forces of Ukraine I decided to confer the title of Hero of Ukraine upon:
> 
> Colonel Baranyuk Volodymyr Anatoliyovych, Commander of the 36th Separate Marine Brigade.
> 
> And Major Prokopenko Denys Hennadiyovych, Commander of a separate detachment of special purpose "Azov". For courage, for effective actions to repel enemy attacks, for the defense of the hero city of Mariupol.



Zelenski dando medalla de Héroe de Ucrania al comandante de Azov.

Secuestrar a civiles como escudos humanos tiene premio


----------



## Plutarko (25 Abr 2022)

Palencia, ciudad ahora conocida por todo el mundo






Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Plutarko (25 Abr 2022)

Palencia, ciudad ahora conocida por todo el mundo






Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## El Mercader (25 Abr 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> *Cuando Ucrania caiga, los EEUU encenderán una vela por ellos y luego se olvidarán del tema.*
> 
> A los EEUU no les importa Ucrania, de hecho, la mayoría de la población no era capaz de decir el nombre de tres ciudades ucranianas hasta hace un par de meses.
> 
> Los EEUU solo quieren alargar la guerra lo máximo posible y que muera el mayor número posible de rusos.



Entonces no dirian: Vamos a luchar con Ucrania hast ala vitoria final... Ya han hecho el ridículo en Siria y en Afganistán, no se pueden permitir más ridículos, además insisto: En esta operación los americanos están desestabilizando medio mundo...

Demasiado intereses solo para hacer el paripé un año en Ucrania. Hay algo más.


----------



## crocodile (25 Abr 2022)

Nuevas adquisiciones.


----------



## magufone (25 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Es que ya me da la sensación de que no hay vuelta atrás. Han montado un pollo de cojones y como mínimo ya va a pasar esto:
> 
> 1) Europa ya va a la quiebra.
> 2) La unión Europa y el euro desaparecen.
> ...



Pues no lo descartes en absoluto, van a calzon quitado y con prisa.
Igual no llegan a 2030...


----------



## Arraki (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (25 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Munición del 7.62 española que ya está en buenas manos. Esas cajas son para las ametralladoras MG. Yo he tirado esa munición con el glorioso CHOPO. Es una vergüenza mandársela a los putos ukras.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1037229
> 
> ...



Si Arensivia levantara la cabeza no iban a tener agujero en el que esconderse.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (25 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> A ver si me queda claro: Estados Unidos va a sostener a Ucrania hasta "la victoria final". Victoria que es imposible que se produzca ya que Rusia ha dicho que esta guerra es "existencial" y por supuesto, su doctrina militar dice que en caso de riesgo existencial soltaran todas las nukes.
> 
> Entonces me pregunto: ¿Cuando Ucrania pierda la guerra, que coño va a hacer Estados Unidos? ¿quedar en ridículo o forzar una tercera guerra mundial?
> 
> Esto ya está yendo demasiado lejos y cada vez lo entiendo menos ¿Quieren cepillarse al 90% de la población mundial? El "big picture" es lo que me dice.




Divagación paco. Yo tampoco me explico el intríngulis de todo esto. Sobre el papel no, pero en la práctica esto parece, más o menos, una guerra proxy Rusia-OTAN, por expresarlo de alguna manera. El papel de EEUU es evidente y en el caso de Europa parece que las posiciones no son tan unitarias. Tal vez Alemania sea una de las voces más dicrepantes y veremos a partir de ahora Francia con un Macron que ya tiene asegurado otro mandato. ¿Qué dirección tomará el eje franco-alemán?, ¿se alejará de EEUU?, ¿se romperá?. Stoltenberg dejó muy claro que el uso de armas químicas conduciría a una intervención de la OTAN, y hace semanas tanto Stoltenberg como el gobierno USA alertaron de un posible ataque de falsa bandera con armas químicas por parte de Rusia. Tampoco podemos descartar acciones en territorio ruso. Hoy mismo el gobierno ruso ha anunciado la detención de un supuesto grupo terorrista. Parece que los acontecimientos y las declaraciones (con enormes dosis de propaganda y mentiras) se dirigen a una escalada mayor de consecuencias imprevisibles. Es todo espeluznante, tanto lo que hay como lo que estaría por venir. Que los encierren a todos estos jerifaltes y tiren la llave al mar.


----------



## El Mercader (25 Abr 2022)

OJO


----------



## Arraki (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## NPI (25 Abr 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Yo le tenía aprecio y me caía bien... ahora sólo le veo vídeos que no tengan relación con la guerra, en plan "por los viejos tiempos".
> Y lo que pasa con éste pasa con Crónicas Militares, el Pulido, el Triana, la revista Ejércitos... De un día para otro han pasado de ser mi referencia en temas militares a darme hasta pena.



Sabes lo que pasa @Ramonmo que los españoles somos y repito somos unos arrastrados, ya que hay una amplísima mayoría de la población que se vende por un plato de lentejas y eso trae consecuencias a corto/largo plazo y luego vienen los lloros/lamentos.

P.D.: todo eso nos hace pensar que estamos en un (libro, película, serie o videojuego) y esa no es la realidad, pero viendo como actúa la sociedad en general veo que me equívoco.


----------



## Remequilox (25 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> A ver si me queda claro: Estados Unidos va a sostener a Ucrania hasta "la victoria final". Victoria que es imposible que se produzca ya que Rusia ha dicho que esta guerra es "existencial" y por supuesto, su doctrina militar dice que en caso de riesgo existencial soltaran todas las nukes.
> 
> Entonces me pregunto: ¿Cuando Ucrania pierda la guerra, que coño va a hacer Estados Unidos? ¿quedar en ridículo o forzar una tercera guerra mundial?
> 
> Esto ya está yendo demasiado lejos y cada vez lo entiendo menos ¿Quieren cepillarse al 90% de la población mundial? El "big picture" es lo que me dice.



Literalmente ha dicho: "_*It will continue until we see final success*_."

El "éxito final", o el "logro final".
Para nada ha hablado de "la victoria final de Ucrania sobre Rusia".
Este "éxito final" o "logro final o último" que quieren ver, no sabemos cual es. Lo saben ellos. Lo podemos elucubrar nosotros.
Pero para nada se tiene que parecer a una victoria militar de Ucrania sobre Rusia.
Es otra cosa, y va de intereses imperiales geopolíticos de USA.

De hecho, sus palabras se pueden aplicar tanto a un resultado intermedio exitoso como a su contrario:
.- Como la cosa nos va tan bien según lo diseñado y planificado, no pensamos aflojar.
.- Como la cosa está yendo de puto desastre, retirarse ahora es asumir una perdida tremenda, solo queda seguir, y esperar a ver si al final recuperamos.

Lo curioso es que si la situación simplemente les fuera yendo "normal", esas palabras quedan como fuera de sentido y contexto.
Así que las opciones son o que todo va según el plan para USA (y de modo espectacular), o que les está saliendo de puta pena.


----------



## rober713 (25 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Roza Yegórovna Shánina


----------



## Mabuse (25 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> El primer *T90M *ha sido visto en Ucrania, utilizado en la zona de Rosgvardia. Dejó atrás un camino de vehículos ucranianos destruidos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues ´si que iban con prisas que ni han terminado de desembalarlo.


----------



## magufone (25 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Nuevas adquisiciones.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1037742
> Ver archivo adjunto 1037743



Son muy chulas la verdad.
Por cierto, yo hoy he salido con esta por ahi:


----------



## Mabuse (25 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1037681
> Ver archivo adjunto 1037683



Si tienen estas me lo pienso


----------



## magufone (25 Abr 2022)

Por cierto, el Yago lleva ya un tiempo flipandose mucho (antes incluso de la invasion); quiere que lo invite pezglobo a horizonte?


----------



## magufone (25 Abr 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Yo le tenía aprecio y me caía bien... ahora sólo le veo vídeos que no tengan relación con la guerra, en plan "por los viejos tiempos".
> Y lo que pasa con éste pasa con Crónicas Militares, el Pulido, el Triana, la revista Ejércitos... De un día para otro han pasado de ser mi referencia en temas militares a darme hasta pena.



Es que paga quien paga...
Y ahora todos andan buscando silla... Es una pena...


----------



## rober713 (25 Abr 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> Yo estoy loko por comprar rublos,,, pero como de modo fiable y revertible?



Dato real y referido a ciudad rusa de en torno a 450.000 habitantes, no se si el dato es extrapolable.....la mayoria de bancos no cambian euros, es decir, no les interesa coger euros para cambiartelos a rublos, nunca pense que fuera a ver eso


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 Abr 2022)

La hiena está contenta. Y tiene razones. Un día más estancados y con los ucros dando guerra y reforzándose. No descarto golpes más duros contra el propio territorio ruso. Una calamidad, vamos.


----------



## El Mercader (25 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Divagación paco. Yo tampoco me explico el intríngulis de todo esto. Sobre el papel no, pero en la práctica esto parece, más o menos, una guerra proxy Rusia-OTAN, por expresarlo de alguna manera. El papel de EEUU es evidente y en el caso de Europa parece que las posiciones no son tan unitarias. Tal vez Alemania sea una de las voces más dicrepantes y veremos a partir de ahora Francia con un Macron que ya tiene asegurado otro mandato. ¿Qué dirección tomará el eje franco-alemán?, ¿se romperá?. Stoltenberg dejó muy claro que el uso de armas químicas conduciría a una intervención de la OTAN, y hace semanas tanto Stoltenberg como el gobierno USA alertaron de un posible ataque de falsa bandera con armas químicas por parte de Rusia. Tampoco podemos descartar acciones en territorio ruso. Hoy mismo el gobierno ruso ha anunciado la detención de un supuesto grupo terorrista. Parece que los acontecimientos y las declaraciones se dirigen a una escalada mayor de consecuencias imprevisibles. Es todo espeluznante, tanto lo que hay como lo que estaría por venir. Que los encierren a todos estos jerifaltes y tiren la llave al mar.




Lo que yo no entiendo es que gana Estados Unidos en una guerra nuclear con Rusia.

No creo que el escudo antimisiles americano pueda parar 6000 cabezas atómicas (y menos las hipersónicas).
Si es que con que te caigan 10 ya te han destrozado el país.
Basta con detonar una nuke en la alta atmósfera para que pulso electromagnético mande a Europa o a América a la edad media.

Esta gente suele moverse por pasta y no veo que dinero van a ganar con Nueva York, Paris, Londres, Tokio, etc. destruidas hasta los cimientos y con el país con una economía del neolítico. Hay algo que se nos escapa, y no sé qué cojones puede ser: A no ser que sea un rollo religioso-satánico o alguna mierda muy chunga de las élites. Pero es que ni con esas veo a esta gente arruinada y viviendo en un búnker diez años.

Quizás simplemente sea estupidez.


----------



## magufone (25 Abr 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Dato real y referido a ciudad rusa de en torno a 450.000 habitantes, no se si el dato es extrapolable.....la mayoria de bancos no cambian euros, es decir, no les interesa coger euros para cambiartelos a rublos, nunca pense que fuera a ver eso



Pues si esto es asi, agarremonos que vienen curvas sin peraltar


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (25 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No creo que el escudo antimisiles americano pueda parar 6000 cabezas atómicas (y menos las hipersónicas).
> Si es que con que te caigan 10 ya te han destrozado el país.
> Basta con detonar una nuke en la alta atmósfera para que pulso electromagnético mande a Europa o a América a la edad media.




Un virus o patógeno puede ser igual de devastador.




El Mercader dijo:


> Hay algo que se nos escapa (...)




Probablemente.




El Mercader dijo:


> Quizás simplemente sea estupidez.




Estupidez testicular.


Saludos amigo El Mercader!


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (25 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> En Milán, los lugareños gritaron "nazis" a los manifestantes ucranianos Refugiados ucranianos siguen siendo una pesadilla para Europa: esta vez, la reclusión con cánticos nazis se escenificó en Milán, donde los refugiados protagonizaron un mitin,



Ahí en Milán hay un cacao... Banderas gays con palestinas con brazalete militar ruso


----------



## ATDTn (25 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Lo hicieron con Isis en Siria e Irak, para la OTAN no es nada nuevo aceptar a criminales torturadores. FERRERAS saca esto puto gordo cornudo maricón



Un tarado neonazi sale del país. Todo son ventajas. 
No es precisamente un guerrero de élite...


----------



## alfonbass (25 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sí, pero el punto es que al pio. nos vendieron que con las sanciones Rusia se volvería contra Putin, y ha resultado al revés.



Si no han pasado ni dos meses casi....

Lo que quiero decir, la economía se nota mucho más allá en el tiempo y no suele ocupar grandes portadas, porque "es aburrida"...

Yo no sé si se van a volver o no contra Putin, pero si mantengo que el aislamiento va a afectar de manera muy negativa a Rusia, eso desde luego


----------



## El Mercader (25 Abr 2022)

Koffing Salvaje dijo:


> Ahí en Milán hay un cacao... Banderas gays con palestinas con brazalete militar ruso



Es el rollo Woke e inclusivo de hoy en día: Se contradicen en todo lo que hacen y piensan.


----------



## Ramonmo (25 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Es que paga quien paga...
> Y ahora todos andan buscando silla... Es una pena...



Ya, pero también deberían comprender que el activo más importante de un comunicador es su credibilidad.

En fin, supongo a que juegan a aprovechar la ola actual para ganar popularidad, cobrar dinerito fresco y subir suscriptores a saco. Luego, cuando acabe la guerra, volverán a sus vídeos hechos a base de recopilar fichas técnicas de armas o de reseñar libros. Probablemente perderán la parte de la audiencia que ganaron cuando estaban de moda, pero alguna conservarán.

No sé, me imagino que ese es su cálculo.


----------



## El Mercader (25 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si no han pasado ni dos meses casi....
> 
> Lo que quiero decir, la economía se nota mucho más allá en el tiempo y no suele ocupar grandes portadas, porque "es aburrida"...
> 
> Yo no sé si se van a volver o no contra Putin, pero si mantengo que el aislamiento va a afectar de manera muy negativa a Rusia, eso desde luego



Bueno, Irán lleva así 20 años y todavía siguen por ahí dando por saco.


----------



## alfonbass (25 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Bueno, Irán lleva así 20 años y todavía siguen por ahí dando por saco.



Si, será que el iraní medio vive como un suizo, precisamente...


----------



## El Mercader (25 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si, será que el iraní medio vive como un suizo, precisamente...



Pues no lo sé, lo que sí sé es que en España la mitad de la población subsiste con menos de 1000 pavos al mes, nadie se puede comprar un piso y hay un 30% de paro real (y eso que nadie nos ha sancionado) . Lo mismo en Irán están mejor.

Vamos a ver como estamos en España en dos años....


----------



## Magick (25 Abr 2022)

Hoy ha sido dia festivo en Italia. Se celebra que tal dia como hoy llegaron los usanos a "liberar" Italia de los nazis, el problema es que tras 77 años todavia no se han ido, y para mas inri, Italia paga el 37% de los gastos de ocupación.


----------



## El Mercader (25 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> *el problema que tras 77 años todavia no se han ido, y para mas inri, Italia paga el 37% de los gastos de ocupación.*



Lo que vendría a ser algo así como si tu mujer folla con tu vecino y tú les pagas y les llevas las copas entre polvo y polvo.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (25 Abr 2022)

Según el gobierno ucraniano los rusos avanzan por todas partes....

*El ejército ruso avanza por todas partes, - Arestovich

"25.000* grupos están tratando de tomar Kramatorsk y Slavyansk, han lanzado una ofensiva contra Krivoy Rog desde Kherson y, en general, están avanzando en todas partes", dijo el asesor del jefe de la Oficina del Presidente de Ucrania.

Anteriormente, el jefe de la administración militar de Kryvyi Rih, Vilkul, dijo que *el ejército ruso había lanzado un ataque contra la línea de contacto dentro de la región de Kherson*. 

t.me/RVvoenkor/9604


----------



## Nico (25 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si, será que el iraní medio vive como un suizo, precisamente...




En todo caso el 99,5% de la Humanidad *NO vive como "un suizo"*.


----------



## juanmanuel (25 Abr 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Rusia empieza a perder la iniciativa . Yo no acabo de entender como es posible que Rusia esté siendo tan contemplativa . Ralentizar la guerra no creo que sea positivo . Parece como si Putin estuviese pisando el freno para que los ukros pillen carrerilla y se acerquen un poco a Rusia . Rusia no debería de pisar el freno sino el acelerador con fuerza y tratar de terminar esta guerra de forma contundente y clara. Puede ser que esté jugando a desangrar lentamente a Ucrania , minimizando al máximo las pérdidas propias . No lo sé. Pero no me da buena espina el curso de los acontecimientos.



Rusia realiza todos los años varios ejercicios militares. Solos o con el acompañamiento de tropas de paises amigos, aliados o cercanos.
Esos ejercicios movilizan decenas de miles de soldados y cuestan millones, solo para mantener a las tropas medianamente entrenadas. Todo es costo, no hay ganancias.
Por otro lado, la operacion especial es un poco mas cara, sobre todo por el costo en vida de soldados rusos y de las republicas. Aunque incomparablemente mas redituable, tanto en termino de gananciass materiales como inmateriales.

Las actividades rusas en Siria ya se prolongan por 8 años y cambiaron el curso de la guerra, ademas de suponer una derrota mayuscula para la OTAN y sobre todo para los USA.

Ahora comenzo una "operacion especial" en Ucrania, ya tomo Jerson, Mariupol, muchas localiades medias y menores en las republicas del Donbass.
Elimino una gran parte del armamento ucaniano, desde el provisto en tiempos sovieticos hasta el mas moderno provisto por occidente.
La logistica ucraniana esta siendo devastada. Decenas de miles de soldados fueron muertos, heridos, se entregaron o desertaron.
La impresion que me queda es exactamente la contraria, parece que Rusia esta avanzando demasiado rapido y facil. Si bien que una gran parte de responsabilidad es de la propia Ucrania y de la OTAN, por la estrategia de defensa mal planteada, no se le puede negar a Rusia haber aprovechado esos errores de forma muy efectiva.

Otro error bastante obvio de occidente es el hincapie en la guerra informativa y de propaganda.
Goebbels ya criticaba la inclinacion Inglesa por la fantasia de los logros propagandisticos.
A diferencia de lo que cree el comun de la gente el ministro de propaganda no creia en la mentira como agente de propaganda efectiva, por lo menos a largo plazo.
La falsamente atribuida frase de "una mentira repetida mil veces se convierte en verdad" no era propia de su vision propagandistica. Tampoco la variante de "miente, miente que algo queda".
En el congreso del partido de 1934, en Nuremberg, expreso de modo contundente (y esto si puede verificarse, a diferencia de lo anterior, atribuido falsamente por la prensa anglosajona)
_“Toda propaganda tiene una orientación. La calidad de esta orientación determina si la propaganda tiene un efecto positivo o negativo. La buena propaganda no necesita mentir; de hecho, no debe mentir. No tiene ninguna razón para temer a la verdad. Es un error creer que la gente no soporta la verdad. La soporta. Es solo cuestión de presentar esa verdad a la gente de un modo que la pueda entender. Una propaganda que miente demuestra que está al servicio de una mala causa. No puede tener éxito en el largo plazo"._

Por lo tanto, creo que el trabajo ruso, hasta este momento es bastante efectivo, rapido y, sobre todo, barato.


----------



## ccartech (25 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>


----------



## amcxxl (25 Abr 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Dato real y referido a ciudad rusa de en torno a 450.000 habitantes, no se si el dato es extrapolable.....la mayoria de bancos no cambian euros, es decir, no les interesa coger euros para cambiartelos a rublos, nunca pense que fuera a ver eso



Europa ha incumplido con Rusia al confiscar las reservas soberanas

el Euro no vale nada porque te lo pueden robar, limitar o rechazar en cualquier momento
Tampoco puedes venir a Europa y comprar libremente nada con esos euros, asi que son papel mojado para cualquier extranjero

Europa es un paria a nivel economico,

Gracias Von Der Leyen


----------



## alfonbass (25 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Pues no lo sé, lo que sí sé es que en España la mitad de la población subsiste con menos de 1000 pavos al mes, nadie se puede comprar un piso y hay un 30% de paro real (y eso que nadie nos ha sancionado) . Lo mismo en Irán están mejor.
> 
> Vamos a ver como estamos en España en dos años....



Si en España los sueldos son bajos es porque es un país poco competitivo, tenemos muchas personas para pocos puestos de trabajo, porcentualmente...eso es algo que te lleva a sueldos bajos irremediablemente...la culpa de eso es el excesivo intervencionismo

En Rusia la situación no es muy diferente realmente, es un país con una mentalidad muy similar a la española en ese sentido, pero con una mayor costumbre de no "chitar" al poder, por lo que pueda pasar...una herencia soviética sin duda
Ahora bien, las sanciones no van a ayudar en eso, el estado no es capaz de aglutinar toda esa masa social con puestos de trabajo potentes, si muchas empresas se han ido, las soluciones solo son "tiritas", básicamente porque, aunque le cambies el nombre y te quedes con los derechos para el país, puedes hacer un "burguer king ruso", pero poco más, lo que influye negativamente en el mercado de trabajo, básicamente tienes que aceptar que la gente con alta capacidad tienen mejores ofertas en el exterior, por lo que si, las sanciones afectan, y mucho, a la larga, no tras dos meses escasos


----------



## Abstenuto (25 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si no han pasado ni dos meses casi....
> 
> Lo que quiero decir, la economía se nota mucho más allá en el tiempo y no suele ocupar grandes portadas, porque "es aburrida"...
> 
> Yo no sé si se van a volver o no contra Putin, pero si mantengo que el *aislamiento* va a afectar de manera muy negativa a Rusia, eso desde luego



¿Todavía con lo del "aislamiento"?

¿O es simplemente apego al wishful thinking?


----------



## ccartech (25 Abr 2022)

El primer ejército de tanques continúa su avance constante hacia el oeste desde Izyum a ambos lados del río Seversky Donets. Заводы и Червоный Шахтер tomada, Velyka Kamyshevakha, que es un importante centro de defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, es visible a través de binoculares


----------



## Remequilox (25 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Literalmente ha dicho: "_*It will continue until we see final success*_."
> 
> El "éxito final", o el "logro final".
> Para nada ha hablado de "la victoria final de Ucrania sobre Rusia".
> ...



Aconsejo leer la transcripción íntegra de la intervención de ambos ministros (y no quedarse solo en tergiversados titulares de prensa):









Secretary Antony J. Blinken and Secretary Lloyd Austin Remarks to Traveling Press - United States Department of State


SECRETARY BLINKEN: Morning, everybody. Secretary Austin and I just returned from Kyiv, where we went at the request of President Biden and the invitation of President Zelenskyy. We had an opportunity to demonstrate directly our strong support, our strong ongoing support for the Ukrainian...




www.state.gov





Rescato un fragmento brutal, que debidamente analizado y destilado, transmite una imagen tremenda de lo que debe estar sucediendo de verdad sobre el terreno:
"*QUESTION:*_ Secretary Austin, I have a question about aid deliveries. How are you tracking the Stingers and the Javelins and the – those sensitive weapons? We’re seeing more and more imagery of those weapons falling into the hands of Russian-backed forces in Donbas. Do you have a plan to track those weapons?
[...]
*SECRETARY AUSTIN:* The first part of the question, Jen – thanks for that question – in terms of our ability to track the weapons that are going in. As you know, we don’t have any forces on the ground, so that’s – it’s difficult for us to do. We did have a *very good discussion* with both the CHOD and the president and minister of defense on the necessity to make sure that those weapons are tracked and, as best possible, to make sure that they’re protected from *falling into the hands of adversaries*.
Now, when you’re in a fight, as you know, if a specific *battle is lost*, then you have *less control *over that – over your ability to control items. But they are focused on this issue and they know *we are concerned about it*, and we’ll continue to engage._"

Traducido:
Les preguntan sobre la trazabilidad de las entregas, y las capturas de "trofeos" por parte de fuerzas rusas.
Responde Austin (el negro grandote, ministro de defensa):
Agradece la pregunta (o sea, "_De eso precisamente quería yo hablar_")
Han tenido una "_very good discussion_" (o sea, "_les he soltado unos cuantos gorrazos a toda esa panda de inútiles_") con alto mando militar, presidente y ministro de defensa, sobre la falta de control y rastreo de las armas entregadas, y sobre todo con el hecho de que eso esté suponiendo una reposición gratuita de armamento moderno hacia el enemigo (o sea, "Y_astabien cagontó que les lleguen las entregas nuevecitas casi en cajas sin desprecintar...._")
Achaca (disculpa) parcialmente ese lamentable hecho (para ellos) en la circunstancia de "_a specific battle is lost, then you have less control"_ (vulgo, derrota y huida). Lo que dada la abundante y numerosísima evidencia gráfica de capturas de "trofeos", significa reconocer que el ejército ucraniano ha tenido una cantidad brutal de derrotas y huidas. Y que están "_concerned about it_" (=Preocupados)

Y que todo esto lo diga el ministro de defensa USA en Kiev (o Polonia, tanto da), donde se supone que han ido a dar ánimos y reconocer que los ucranianos van ganando (o casi), implica que la realidad sobre el terreno debe ser apocalíptica.


----------



## El Mercader (25 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si en España los sueldos son bajos es porque es un país poco competitivo, tenemos muchas personas para pocos puestos de trabajo, porcentualmente...eso es algo que te lleva a sueldos bajos irremediablemente...la culpa de eso es el excesivo intervencionismo
> 
> En Rusia la situación no es muy diferente realmente, es un país con una mentalidad muy similar a la española en ese sentido, pero con una mayor costumbre de no "chitar" al poder, por lo que pueda pasar...una herencia soviética sin duda
> Ahora bien, las sanciones no van a ayudar en eso, el estado no es capaz de aglutinar toda esa masa social con puestos de trabajo potentes, si muchas empresas se han ido, las soluciones solo son "tiritas", básicamente porque, aunque le cambies el nombre y te quedes con los derechos para el país, puedes hacer un "burguer king ruso", pero poco más, lo que influye negativamente en el mercado de trabajo, básicamente tienes que aceptar que la gente con alta capacidad tienen mejores ofertas en el exterior, por lo que si, las sanciones afectan, y mucho, a la larga, no tras dos meses escasos



Si, si entiendo lo que dices: Ellos están muy mal..... pero tienen petróleo, gas y trigo. Vamos que ni se van a morir de hambre ni van a pasar frío.

Esto es como si yo tengo una granja con diez vacas, diez hectáreas de regadío y una reserva de leña para 30 años, pero mi vecino tiene un ferrari, una piscina, viste de Gucci y va de la mano de una puta de a 500 / hora.

Yo tengo claro quién lo va a pasar peor cuando la energía y la comida pasen a valen diez veces más y el sistema financiero inflacionario de las estampitas de Europa y USA se vayan al carajo...


----------



## Teuro (25 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si Rusia cae, lo primero que hará la OTAN es bloquear el chorro de gas y petróleo que a China le llega desde Siberia. ¿Que va a hacer China sin energía? China no lo va a permitir.



Es que Rusia no va a caer en ningún supuesto, tiene miles de nukes que garantizan que no cae. Si no las tuviera pues le pasaría exactamente lo mismo que a Ucrania, sería invadida por sus vecinos, sobre todo China, que ya tiene experiencia invadiendo y anexándose grandes extensiones de terreno deshabitadas como el Tibet.


----------



## midelburgo (25 Abr 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Rusia empieza a perder la iniciativa . Yo no acabo de entender como es posible que Rusia esté siendo tan contemplativa . Ralentizar la guerra no creo que sea positivo . Parece como si Putin estuviese pisando el freno para que los ukros pillen carrerilla y se acerquen un poco a Rusia . Rusia no debería de pisar el freno sino el acelerador con fuerza y tratar de terminar esta guerra de forma contundente y clara. Puede ser que esté jugando a desangrar lentamente a Ucrania , minimizando al máximo las pérdidas propias . No lo sé. Pero no me da buena espina el curso de los acontecimientos.



Creo que la jugada es hacer dificil la vida civil tras las lineas y que la poblacion se vaya. Los ucranianos se largaran a la UE los rusos etnicos intentaran llegar a Rusia, y despues a su oblast, donde haran elecciones sin los ucranianos y decidiran independizarse de Ucrania. Los ucranianos se quedaran en Europa. Se ahorra tener que hacer limpieza etnica en unos años. En 1945 les fue de perlas con ese sistema.


----------



## Hal8995 (25 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Dicen que los chechenos ya se han ofrecido a ayudarles a restaurarla, Grozni tiene la leyenda de la ciudad mas destruida del mundo.




Restaurando Mariupol ....igualito que Usa en Irak e Israel en palestina.


----------



## ccartech (25 Abr 2022)

Noroeste de #Louhansk : #RussianArmy toma Dibrovne + Kurulka (S de Izioum), Spivakivka (W de Izioum), Zarechnoye y Novotoshkivs'ke (con ayuda del ejército #LPR ) de #UkrainianArmy V
@wargonzoo


----------



## Teuro (25 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Rusia no puede caer. En su doctrina militar queda bien claro que hay que lanzar todas las cabezas nucleares disponibles en caso de riesgo existencial.



Solo puede caer implosionando y eso no ocurrirá mientras la población no esté por la labor.


----------



## Azrael_II (25 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Brutal


----------



## fulcrum29smt (25 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> 3.- Todavia no ha desplegado sus mejores tropas ni sus mejores armas (esta utilizando menos del 10% de su potencial). Acaba de aparecer T-90M y no tiene pinta de que vayan a utilizar su mejor tanque el T-14 Armata.



Estoy de acuerdo pero del T-14 Armata tienen muy pocas unidades, se rumorea que alrededor de 30-40 y aun estan en pruebas del Estado.


----------



## Arraki (25 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> El primer ejército de tanques continúa su avance constante hacia el oeste desde Izyum a ambos lados del río Seversky Donets. Заводы и Червоный Шахтер tomada, Velyka Kamyshevakha, que es un importante centro de defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, es visible a través de binoculares



Pues parece que están empezando a coger velocidad.


----------



## Teuro (25 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Paises de mierda y medio tercermundistas que nunca deberían haber sido desgajados de Rusia.



Lituania tiene una ámplia historia independiente de Rusia, los otros creo que no tanto. A ver, los "católicos" no son rusos, es más, ni los propios rusos los quieren.


----------



## Teuro (25 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Dicho desde el primer momento.
> 
> Rusia no puede perder sin que mueran todos los rusos. Por eso van a ganar



La misma estrategia de la IIGM: Pujar en la partida de poker con cada vez más muertos propios hasta que los rivales se retiran.


----------



## orcblin (25 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si en España los sueldos son bajos es porque es un país poco competitivo, tenemos muchas personas para pocos puestos de trabajo, porcentualmente...eso es algo que te lleva a sueldos bajos irremediablemente...la culpa de eso es el excesivo intervencionismo
> 
> En Rusia la situación no es muy diferente realmente, es un país con una mentalidad muy similar a la española en ese sentido, pero con una mayor costumbre de no "chitar" al poder, por lo que pueda pasar...una herencia soviética sin duda
> Ahora bien, las sanciones no van a ayudar en eso, el estado no es capaz de aglutinar toda esa masa social con puestos de trabajo potentes, si muchas empresas se han ido, las soluciones solo son "tiritas", básicamente porque, aunque le cambies el nombre y te quedes con los derechos para el país, puedes hacer un "burguer king ruso", pero poco más, lo que influye negativamente en el mercado de trabajo, básicamente tienes que aceptar que la gente con alta capacidad tienen mejores ofertas en el exterior, por lo que si, las sanciones afectan, y mucho, a la larga, no tras dos meses escasos



El tema es que hay un apartheid en occidente a todo ruso, así que los buenos como mucho Irán a China,
Aquí les hemos quitado su hasta dinero


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## Hal8995 (26 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ que tiene puesto encima ? ¿ Algun recubrimiento antitermico ? Joder no he visto nunca eso, si es un carro de los recientes ocn torreta automatizada.



Es césped artificial de camuflaje !!!!


----------



## Simo Hayha (26 Abr 2022)

Polonia ha confirmado qeu han enviado tanques a Ucrania


----------



## Fmercury1980 (26 Abr 2022)

*El Ejército ruso destituye al Ayuntamiento de Jersón y arria la bandera ucraniana:*


----------



## Teuro (26 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> A ver si me queda claro: Estados Unidos va a sostener a Ucrania hasta "la victoria final". Victoria que es imposible que se produzca ya que Rusia ha dicho que esta guerra es "existencial" y por supuesto, su doctrina militar dice que en caso de riesgo existencial soltaran todas las nukes.
> 
> Entonces me pregunto: ¿Cuando Ucrania pierda la guerra, que coño va a hacer Estados Unidos? ¿quedar en ridículo o forzar una tercera guerra mundial?
> 
> Esto ya está yendo demasiado lejos y cada vez lo entiendo menos ¿Quieren cepillarse al 90% de la población mundial? El "big picture" es lo que me dice.



Ya lo han dicho, básicamente hacer que la factura de la conquista de Ucrania sea tan alta que a Rusia se le quiten las ganas durante décadas de invadir otro país vecino. No se contempla la posibilidad de que Rusia caíga derrotada, por muy dura que se le ponga a los analistas del Pentágono ante esa remota posibilidad.


----------



## midelburgo (26 Abr 2022)

Este tio es mas siniestro que Boris Karloff






Comparese con nuestra charo de exteriores.


----------



## Heres (26 Abr 2022)

Visto lo visto creéis que a medio plazo Rusia se verá forzada a llamar a filas a la gente por las pérdidas que está sufriendo si no se acaba pronto todo esto?


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (26 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Letonia cambia nombre de Queso ruso a Tilsiter.
> 
> Iz.ru



Los bálticos se están ganando una desaparición fisica muy buscada

y yo que me alegraré


----------



## Simo Hayha (26 Abr 2022)

La empresa alemana Rheinmetall quiere mandar 88 leopards a Ucrania


----------



## NPI (26 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Hoy ha sido dia festivo en Italia. Se celebra que tal dia como hoy llegaron los usanos a "liberar" Italia de los nazis, el problema es que tras 77 años todavia no se han ido, y para mas inri, Italia paga el 37% de los gastos de ocupación.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1037781



2 mayo 2025 "liberación 80 años".

P.D.: refrán español: Huir del fuego para caer en las brasas


----------



## Señor X (26 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lituania tiene una ámplia historia independiente de Rusia, los otros creo que no tanto. A ver, los "católicos" no son rusos, es más, ni los propios rusos los quieren.



Muchos reinos no supieron adaptarse a los estados-nación y desparecieron de la historia. Cada uno por sus propios motivos, pero por ejemplo, lo de los lituanos-polacos es un buen ejemplo de comunidad étnica que no debería tener estado-nación ni están capacitados para ello, pues ellos mismos lo demuestran una y otra vez que no saben como funciona el mundo. Los polacos-lituanos eran muy potentes hasta el siglo XVIII, pero no supieron adaptarse por las razones que fuesen. ¿Cuántas veces ha sido destruida Polonia en los últimos 200 años? ¿3 veces? ¿4? Perdí la cuenta. No les dura ni tres generaciones. El abuelo que vio nacer una nueva polonia, ve antes de morir como desaparece. Generando más y más odio porque "no les dejan". Hay ocasiones en las que hay que dejar de insistir en el error. Esos eslavos, como personas individuales, serán maravillosas personas, pero como comunidad no entienden un carajo de la vida.


----------



## Teuro (26 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Lo que vendría a ser algo así como si tu mujer folla con tu vecino y tú les pagas y les llevas las copas entre polvo y polvo.



Pero fíjate, los muy cabrones no se sentaron en la mesa de los perdedores a pesar de ser una potencia del eje. Lo he dicho, lo de ganar o perder una guerra es irrelevante, lo importante son los pactos posteriores. Italia es experta en perder guerras y sentarse en la mesa de los ganadores.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (26 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> La empresa alemana Rheinmetall quiere mandar 88 leopards a Ucrania




Comentario paco. Y eso que Alemania es la que parece que pone por delante sus propios intereses, por ejemplo no dejando de comprar gas a Rusia ni oponerse al rublo, mostrando más abiertamente sus discrepancias, por decirlo de una manera, con el gobierno de Zelensky (y el gobierno ucraniano haciendo lo mismo con Alemania), siendo uno de los países de la Santa Alianza que más se oponía a una entrada de Ucrania en la OTAN, sabedores de que una situación de inestabilidad en Europa les perjudicaría a ellos y no tanto a los EEUU y dejando a Macron protagonizar el papel de mandamás europeo (luego vino la instantánea de la mesa interminable). Con todo, fue la primera potencia europea en enviar metralletas con sello de garantía alemán y ahora mandará 88 Leopards a Ucrania, bien sea directamente, bien sea a través de alguna empresa armamentista alemana, en cualquier caso se trata de decisiones con una evidente connotación política. Alemania también ha incrementado su presupuesto de defensa con el argumento de que deben estar preparados ante la amenaza de Putin. Por no hablar de la visita de Scholz a la Casa Blanca a finales de enero (sin serlo, fue casi una visita clandestina), anunciando un incremento en el presupuesto de defensa al incremento que ya se había anunciado previamente y comprometiéndose con Biden y sus lobistas, según se publicó en prensa, a comprar aviones F-35 (de fabricación americana) por un pastizal. Escribo de oídas, soy corregible al 100%.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (26 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El que se ha inventado la noticia ni siquiera sabe que por Ucrania pasan 2 gasoductos desde Rusia, que no aparecen en el mapa
> Imagínate el resto del hilo.



Pero ese mapa es solo de oleoductos.


----------



## ccartech (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## Guaguei (26 Abr 2022)

de hace 3 horas


----------



## ccartech (26 Abr 2022)

ME PARECE UNA ACLARACION INNECSARIA DE LAVROV
Al suministrar armas a Ucrania, la OTAN esencialmente está entrando en una guerra de poder con Rusia: Lavrov. *Estas armas serán un objetivo legítimo para las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

*


----------



## frangelico (26 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Comentario paco. Y eso que Alemania es la que parece que pone por delante sus propios intereses, por ejemplo no dejando de comprar gas a Rusia ni oponerse al rublo, mostrando más abiertamente sus discrepancias, por decirlo de una manera, con el gobierno de Zelensky, siendo uno de los países de la Santa Alianza que más se oponía a una entrada de Ucrania en la OTAN, sabedores de que una situación de inestabilidad en Europa les perjudicaría a ellos y no tanto a los EEUU y dejando a Macron protagonizar el papel de mandamás europeo (luego vino la instantánea de la mesa interminable). Con todo, fue la primera potencia europea en enviar metralletas con sello de garantía alemán y ahora mandará 88 Leopards a Ucrania. Por no hablar de la visita de Scholz a la Casa Blanca a finales de enero (sin serlo, fue casi una visita clandestina), anunciando un incremento en el presupuesto de defensa al incremento que ya se había anunciado previamente y comprometiéndose con Biden y sus lobistas, según se publicó en prensa, a comprar aviones F-35 (de fabricación americana) por un pastizal.



Alemania no tenía solamente doscientos tanques ? Ya pierde un 40% de golpe. Aquí hay un plan keynesiano para revivir la industria militar europea una vez nos quedemos sin nada más que los aviones y barcos, y porque eso no es fácil regalarlo.


----------



## pgas (26 Abr 2022)

*INFORMACIÓN RUSA SOBRE LOS SECRETOS DEL BÚNKER DE MANDO SUBTERRÁNEO DE AZOVSTAL*

*Por Margarita Menshikova, traducido por John Helmer, Moscú
@ bears_with*

El día anterior al Viernes Santo (ortodoxo), el ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu , informó en el Kremlin al presidente Vladimir Putin que en Mariupol, dentro de la acería Azovstal, permanecen bajo tierra unos dos mil soldados, incluidos extranjeros. Putin emitió la siguiente orden: “No hay necesidad de penetrar estas catacumbas y arrastrarse debajo de estas instalaciones industriales. Selle la zona industrial por completo”. 

Cuatro días antes, el 17 de abril , el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa, mayor general Igor Konashenkov, dijo a la prensa que “hasta cuatrocientos mercenarios extranjeros quedaron atrapados [en Azovstal]… La mayoría de ellos son ciudadanos de países europeos, así como de Canadá. Ya informamos anteriormente que las conversaciones por radio entre militantes en Mariupol se llevan a cabo en seis idiomas extranjeros” 

Hoy, se publicó un informe inusualmente detallado de la emisora de Internet de Moscú _Tsargrad_ para señalar la importancia estratégica y el valor político de los oficiales de la OTAN en su búnker de mando bajo Azovstal.
Lea el informe original de Margarita Menshikova aquí . Sigue una traducción literal entre las comillas de apertura y cierre, con extractos de las fuentes identificadas en cursiva. Las ilustraciones, leyendas, enlaces y fuentes se han agregado para ampliar el texto original. 

“Poco después del inicio de la operación especial de Rusia en Ucrania, Mariupol resultó ser el centro de atención, y más específicamente, la planta de Azovstal, donde se asentó un grupo de neonazis. Es en las catacumbas subterráneas de la planta donde se esconde el notorio regimiento Azov, que es, de hecho, una verdadera pandilla. Sin embargo, todo sugiere que los militantes ucranianos no se esconden solos bajo tierra: puede haber mercenarios extranjeros allí con ellos, y no necesariamente mercenarios comunes. También hay versiones públicas de que oficiales de alto rango de la OTAN que fueron instructores y asesores de los nazis ucranianos quedaron atrapados en Azovstal.

Desde finales de marzo-principios de abril, la información sobre un gran grupo de oficiales de los países miembros de la OTAN atrapados en Mariupol comenzó a difundirse en el segmento ruso de Telegram y en la prensa. Según fuentes bien informadas, fue el temor por su destino lo que obligó al presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, a telefonear al Kremlin [el 29 de marzo], y a los líderes turcos a ofrecer su 'ayuda' en la evacuación de civiles de Mariupol.
Estos rumores surgieron por una razón, por supuesto. La base para ellos, al menos, fue dada por el hecho de que no es un secreto para nadie: incluso antes de la operación especial, los especialistas militares extranjeros caminaron abiertamente en los lugares abiertos de Nezalezhnaya [literalmente, la Plaza de la Independencia de Kiev, Maidan]. Este término se usa en sentido figurado en ruso para referirse al territorio ucraniano controlado por Kiev]. Por qué, una legión extranjera entera se formó en Ucrania. Como es fácil de adivinar por este nombre, no fueron los indígenas quienes sirvieron allí en absoluto. Sería extraño creer que después del inicio de la operación especial de Rusia, los extranjeros simplemente se levantarán y saldrán de Ucrania, donde han contribuido diligentemente al cultivo de la rusofobia y el neonazismo durante muchos años.
El corresponsal militar Semyon Pegov, mientras estaba en Mariupol, señaló en su canal Telegram [War Gonzo]:






Source: https://twitter.com/
_'[Estoy en el puerto de Mariupol justo aquí. Casi entero. Es allí donde se retiran los militantes de Azov y los militares extranjeros que están con ellos. Nadie toca la infraestructura civil y los edificios circundantes mientras no se instalen puestos de tiro enemigos allí. Por favor, recuerda esta imagen. Estoy esperando nuevos desarrollos: ahora los neonazis, después de retirarse de otras calles de la ciudad, tomarán posiciones en casas adyacentes al puerto (escondiéndose detrás de personas encerradas en ellas), colocarán morteros y material sobreviviente en los muelles y comenzarán a operar en todas direcciones (incluidos aquellos barrios con civiles de los que acaban de escapar), y entonces el mundo entero gritará que estamos borrando ciudades de la faz de la tierra. Repito una vez más: las acciones del Azov [batallón territorial] son una operación especial bien coordinada por asesores extranjeros. Y se lleva a cabo de acuerdo con un esquema claro. que acabamos de describir._

Así, poco después comenzaron a circular rumores, literalmente excitados por el público, de que los extranjeros junto con los militantes de Azov se habían refugiado en las mazmorras de Azovstal (irónicamente, era la planta construida por las fuerzas de la URSS, tan odiada por los radicales ucranianos, que eventualmente resultó ser su último bastión).
Pronto, los datos dispersos salieron de Internet a los medios, mientras recogían una variedad de detalles. Por ejemplo, se transmitió esta versión: supuestamente, los militantes capturaron por la fuerza a un grupo de altos oficiales de inteligencia militar francesa en Mariupol. El propósito de capturar aliados tan respetados era esconderse detrás de ellos como un escudo humano. Y el 30 de marzo, empleados del Servicio Federal de Inteligencia Alemán (BND) supuestamente llegaron a Mariupol desde Stuttgart. Los alemanes querían liberar a sus colegas de una situación incómoda y para ello trajeron memorias USB con bitcoins. Sin embargo, los valientes guardias nacionales ucranianos y los neonazis, sádicos y drogadictos a tiempo parcial tomaron como rehenes a estas personas decentes con su técnica habitual.

Si hay una pizca de verdad en estas suposiciones, será una coincidencia muy irónica. Después de todo, muchos expertos militares coinciden en que fueron los instructores extranjeros quienes enseñaron a los ucranianos a usar el escudo humano en condiciones militares, es decir, a esconderse cínicamente detrás de los civiles . 
El asesor del jefe de la República Popular de Donetsk, el politólogo Igor Kimakovsky, ya ha dicho que está confirmada la información sobre la presencia de instructores y especialistas extranjeros, incluidos oficiales de inteligencia, en el territorio de Azovstal.
_'Desde 2014, se ha formado una red de inteligencia completa en la aglomeración de Berdyansk-Mariupol; estos incluyeron instructores que asesoraron a los empleados del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania (SBU). Personalmente vi a uno de los oficiales de la CIA en Mariupol cuando estaba en las instalaciones del edificio de la SBU de Mariupol, donde se llevaron a cabo acciones de investigación en mi contra. Había, hasta donde yo sé, representantes de los servicios de inteligencia alemanes, franceses, británicos y estadounidenses. Esto es lo que sé por mis propias fuentes... Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (AFU) y los batallones territoriales utilizaron edificios residenciales e instalaciones sociales como áreas fortificadas. Justo ayer estuve en Mariupol y los residentes me dijeron que se colocaron morteros, francotiradores y observadores de objetivos en edificios residenciales. Esto está en la intersección de Shevchenko Boulevard y Metallurgov Avenue, la llamada primera línea de defensa. Desalojaron a la gente de los pisos superiores, pusieron armas allí, las dispararon, intercambiaron disparos, luego minaron los pisos en los que habían colocado las armas y se fueron. Este es solo uno de los esquemas operativos que se elaboraron con la ayuda de instructores de los servicios especiales occidentales' — dijo Kimakovsky._






Igor Kimakovsky broadcasting from Mariupol in March. For background on Kimakovsky, including his imprisonment by the SBU and subsequent release in a prisoner exchange, read this.


Un miembro del Presidium del Consejo de Política Exterior y de Defensa, Alexander Losev (derecha), en una entrevista con un corresponsal de _Tsargrad_ , recordó que, en su opinión, Ucrania, al estar bajo el control externo de los Estados Unidos, también transfirió control de sus tropas (incluidas las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los batallones territoriales prohibidos en Rusia).

_'Es por eso que hay instructores de países de la OTAN y países occidentales, incluso países no pertenecientes a la OTAN, que llevan a cabo el control principal de las tropas ucranianas. Bueno, en cuanto a la planta de Azovstal, entonces, de hecho, cualquier zona industrial en la guerra de guerrillas es una fortaleza de este tipo... Me parece que no está revocada solo porque los civiles pueden ser rehenes allí. Porque puedes enyesarlo con cualquier cosa. Aparecieron las municiones detonantes, las llamadas 'destructoras de búnkeres', las municiones perforadoras de hormigón y todo lo demás. Además, el sistema de lanzallamas pesado. Pero el hecho es que los civiles de Mariupol pueden ser rehenes allí' — cree Losev._

Como ya se mencionó, el hecho mismo de la presencia de extranjeros en las filas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania es cierto. Nuestro ejército informa regularmente que los mercenarios extranjeros que llegaron al territorio ucraniano para matar a los propios rusos están literalmente muriendo en grupos. Por ejemplo, a fines de marzo, las fuerzas aéreas rusas destruyeron de un solo golpe a más de cien mercenarios extranjeros con base en la región de Zhytomyr en Ucrania. Anteriormente, advertimos oficialmente: los mercenarios no tendrán el estatus de prisioneros de guerra, es mejor huir.

El 17 de abril, el portavoz oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, el general de división Igor Konashenkov, dijo: "En total desde el comienzo de la operación militar especial, el régimen de Kiev ha atraído a Ucrania a 6.824 mercenarios extranjeros de 63 países". Con referencia al testimonio de los soldados y oficiales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que se rindieron, Konashenkov también anunció que hasta 400 mercenarios extranjeros quedaron atrapados en el territorio de Azovstal como parte del grupo militar ucraniano. La mayoría de ellos son ciudadanos de países europeos, así como de Canadá. Ya hemos informado anteriormente que las conversaciones por radio entre militantes en Mariupol se llevan a cabo en seis idiomas extranjeros. En caso de más resistencia, todos serán destruidos', dijo el vocero oficial del departamento de defensa.







Cada día, el misterio de Azovstal está cada vez más cerca de ser revelado. El hecho de que la planta tarde o temprano será tomada por nuestras fuerzas está fuera de toda duda, a pesar de todos los esfuerzos de las figuras ucranianas y extranjeras.

El experto militar y jefe de la Oficina de Análisis Político-Militar Alexander Mikhailov , en una conversación con _Tsargrad,_ expresó su confianza en que, a pesar de la omnipresencia de la información falsa, es muy probable que se encuentren combatientes extranjeros en las profundidades de Azovstal.

_“Representantes de varios estados de la OTAN estuvieron presentes en gran número en el este de Ucrania, al menos antes del inicio de la operación especial; esto es obvio, estos son los hechos. Además, actuaban como instructores, coordinadores, de hecho, supervisores de órdenes a la jefatura militar. No es ningún secreto que las fuerzas de seguridad de Ucrania están controladas directamente por especialistas de los servicios especiales británicos y estadounidenses. Por lo tanto, creo que los representantes de estas divisiones podrían estar allí por esta misma razón. Es decir, originalmente estaban allí. No han sido transferidos desde el inicio de la operación; han estado allí desde el otoño, tal vez. Y tal vez incluso antes de forma rotativa. Y la ubicación [Azovstal] en la que todos se han refugiado ahora, bueno, en primer lugar, es muy difícil por razones militares capturarlo; es realmente un objeto muy fortificado desde el punto de vista de la fortificación. Y en segundo lugar, creo que [los rusos] se están demorando tanto como sea posible. Porque probablemente hay un proceso de negociación en la sombra que no vemos en las fuentes abiertas. Pero siempre se está llevando a cabo, siempre hay canales diplomáticos. Por lo tanto, tal vez ellos [los extranjeros] esperan que de alguna manera los saquen de allí' — argumenta el experto_.

Para Rusia, tales 'cuadros' pueden ser muy valiosos, y ciertamente si pueden ser capturados con vida. Después de todo, incluso con mercenarios ordinarios como Aislin y Pinner, nuestro lado logró jugar la combinación correcta muy bien: cuando el lado ucraniano anunció que exigía a cambio del diputado capturado de la Rada Viktor Medvedchuk por los neonazis capturados en Mariupol, Moscú hizo un movimiento inesperado: apareció un video de los dos prisioneros de guerra militantes británicos de Mariupol, que entre lágrimas suplicaron al primer ministro británico, Boris Johnson, que los cambiara por el mismo Medvedchuk.

Según el bloguero y periodista Anatoly Shariy , ahora los ciudadanos británicos pueden presionar al primer ministro Johnson para que influya en la decisión de intercambiar a un ciudadano de Ucrania por el británico. Mostrar asesinos capturados de Gran Bretaña podría causar un escándalo político en el Reino Unido [dice Shariy] y aumentar la presión sobre Johnson, quien ya se encuentra en una posición precaria. Shariy está segura de que la SBU y el régimen de Zelensky se han arrinconado al ofrecer al político Medvedchuk a cambio:

Te dije que eran estúpidos. Ahora patean el balón en su propia portería”, ha escrito el bloguero. Pero, ¿cuántas cartas de triunfo de este tipo puede haber después de la caída de Azovstal?

por Editor - domingo, 24 de abril de 2022


desde 2014 Ucrania es una marioneta patética sin soberanía, como expresa sin tapujos este video de la sede del SBU en Kiev


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (26 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Embajador de Estonia en Ucrania: Rusia tiene planes militares contra nosotros



A ver si solucionamos este problema . Esto estados no deben existir. Son un peligro a la seguridad mundial. punto


----------



## ccartech (26 Abr 2022)

nacionalista ucraniano con una carabina alemana 98k


----------



## ccartech (26 Abr 2022)

Fuentes francesas informan que soldados del 13º Regimiento de Dragones Paracaidistas, que forma parte de las Fuerzas de Operaciones Especiales, fueron desplegados en Ucrania. El grupo incluye instructores en el uso de sistemas antitanque MILAN y lanzagranadas AT-4.


----------



## SkullandPhones (26 Abr 2022)

pgas dijo:


> *INFORMACIÓN RUSA SOBRE LOS SECRETOS DEL BÚNKER DE MANDO SUBTERRÁNEO DE AZOVSTAL*
> 
> *Por Margarita Menshikova, traducido por John Helmer, Moscú
> @ bears_with*
> ...



En los pueblos, años atrás, al tonto del pueblo solían ponerlo de pregonero con una cornetilla.

Ahora van soltando ladrillos copia pega por foros aleatorios.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Mabuse (26 Abr 2022)

Una cosa es ignora o bloquear a alguien por faltón y borde, pero esta gente bloquea porquee le molesta que se piense diferente. Es como mandar callar a alguien cuando la discusión va en una dirección que no se desea.
Últimamente me pasa a menudo que me dicen que no les grite, cuando simplemente elevo la voz del cabreo contenido al ver cómo defienden a criminales depravados, cuando bajo la voz es cuando deberían preocuparse las palabras se han terminado y empieza el mal rollo. Estos cretinos son igual, mientras no oigan lo que les molesta son felices, y cuando el populacho les meta los bollos por el agujero en el que estaban sus órganos se preguntarán cómo es que pasó.


----------



## Argentium (26 Abr 2022)

Los medios polacos afirman que 40 tanques T-72 de fabricación soviética forman parte del paquete de ayuda militar que se pretende enviar a Kiev y que, según afirmó Morawiecki el sábado, asciende a 1.500 millones de euros. Varsovia ha sido uno de los países más activos en su respaldo a Ucrania para responder a la invasión rusa, y ya desde el inicio de la guerra ha mandado misiles antitanque y antiaéreos, drones, morteros y munición. (AFP)


----------



## Prophet (26 Abr 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Una cosa es ignora o bloquear a alguien por faltón y borde, pero esta gente bloquea porquee le molesta que se piense diferente. Es como mandar callar a alguien cuando la discusión va en una dirección que no se desea.
> Últimamente me pasa a menudo que me dicen que no les grite, cuando simplemente elevo la voz del cabreo contenido al ver cómo defienden a criminales depravados, cuando bajo la voz es cuando deberían preocuparse las palabras se han terminado y empieza el mal rollo. Estos cretinos son igual, mientras no oigan lo que les molesta son felices, y cuando el populacho les meta los bollos por el agujero en el que estaban sus órganos se preguntarán cómo es que pasó.



Ahora parece que en Twitter está la moda de que si dices algo contrario a lo que profesa alguna cuenta te bloquean y al resto de sus sectarios les cuentan que es que los has insultado o tergiversa el mensaje. 

A mí por ejemplo me bloqueo el Charles Enric por decirle que lo de desnazificar Ucrania no quería decir que todos los ucranianos fueran nazis pero que sí había bastantes nazis en organizaciones paramilitares ucranianas. 

Saludos.


----------



## bubibartra (26 Abr 2022)

[


Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Comentario paco. Y eso que Alemania es la que parece que pone por delante sus propios intereses, por ejemplo no dejando de comprar gas a Rusia ni oponerse al rublo, mostrando más abiertamente sus discrepancias, por decirlo de una manera, con el gobierno de Zelensky, siendo uno de los países de la Santa Alianza que más se oponía a una entrada de Ucrania en la OTAN, sabedores de que una situación de inestabilidad en Europa les perjudicaría a ellos y no tanto a los EEUU y dejando a Macron protagonizar el papel de mandamás europeo (luego vino la instantánea de la mesa interminable). Con todo, fue la primera potencia europea en enviar metralletas con sello de garantía alemán y ahora mandará 88 Leopards a Ucrania. Por no hablar de la visita de Scholz a la Casa Blanca a finales de enero (sin serlo, fue casi una visita clandestina), anunciando un incremento en el presupuesto de defensa al incremento que ya se había anunciado previamente y comprometiéndose con Biden y sus lobistas, según se publicó en prensa, a comprar aviones F-35 (de fabricación americana) por un pastizal. Escribo de oídas, soy corregible al 100%.



No es el gobierno alemán quien ha hablado de enviar tanques sino una empresa.

Alemania tiene pocos tanques para su ejército pero vende muchos. Es decir es productora que no tenedora de armas. Las empresas son las que construyen y la mayor parte es para el extranjero.

El gobierno Alemán no quiere. Esto son presiones externas.

Sobre la posición alemana. Alemania tiene muuuucho negocios e el este de Europa y le conviene quedar bien. No es bueno para ellos se demasiado amigables con los rusos. Los países del este de Europa tienen motivos para odiarlos pero seamos claros: los alemanes les hacen vivir de puta madre. Han triplicado PIB en el este de Europa

Y han hecho buenos coches con los Skoda que eran tan malos que no los querían ni regalados. Por tanto en el este de Europa pese a malos recuerdos anteriores están encantados con la injerencia alemana y a los alemanes les conviene salvar la cara con ellos.


luego están los yankees y sus bases. Todo suma


Alemanla necesita mantener un equilibrio de cara le exterior . Pero hay además un problema interno. Si hay un país que salió del comunismo sin odiarlo demasiado es la RDA. Para comenzar son alemanes, hasta con el sistema más inflexible y los rusos tocando los cojones tenían una economía muy lejana al oeste pero viable donde se vivía bien.

Luego el fin de la guerra.os angloamericanos se cebaron en matar civiles vía aérea .... Donde sabían que no iban a controlar el terreno . Los rusos eran brutales con los soldados alemanes pero lo de matar civiles a saco Paco en bombardeos para desmoralizar era cosa se Churchill y la destrucción de Dresde fue algo que en la Alemania oriental no han olvidado. Rusos violadores y violentos, ok pero destruirlos por aire su preciosa ciudad donde no había un solo objetivo militar les dolió más que las violaciones rusas en Berlín

y luego son muy cerrados. No les gusta la invasión cultural americana. Los rusos nunca se metieron mucho en eso. Mientras en el resto del este de Europa levantaban horribles ciudades grises, reconstruyeron Dresde igual de germánica y bonita que fue y ahí seguían con sus museos y sus operas de Wagner. No tienen tan mal recuerdo. Fueron mucho menos invasivos culturalmente que con el resto de los países satélite, y la economía iba mejor. Hay muchas colonias rusas actualmente y las relaciones son buenas.

Todo este lío pone clara la división entre el oeste occidebtalizado y americanizado y el este de herencia aún prusiana que mira mas para el este culturalmente. En el este alemán hay mucha simpatía prorusa y el americanismo lleva a aumentar el radicalismo en una zona donde los partidos de ultra derecha y los comunistas son fuertes.

Alemania hace equilibrios entre sus intereses y sus problemas internos y externos


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (26 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Alemania no tenía solamente doscientos tanques ? Ya pierde un 40% de golpe. Aquí hay un plan keynesiano para revivir la industria militar europea una vez nos quedemos sin nada más que los aviones y barcos, y porque eso no es fácil regalarlo.




*21.04.2022

GUERRA UCRANIA: ALEMANIA guarda SILENCIO respecto al ENVIO DE ARMAS a UCRANIA | RTVE Noticias*


Spoiler










bubibartra dijo:


> No es el gobierno alemán quien ha hablado de enviar tanques sino una empresa.
> 
> Alemania tiene pocos tanques para su ejército pero vende muchos. Es decir es productora UE no tenedora de armas. Las empresas son las que construyen y la mayor parte es para el extranjero.
> 
> ...




Gracias por tu comentario. Está claro que todo es un rompecabezas complejo. Enviar armamento de ese calibre a Ucrania es una decisión política, ¿no?, ¿o el tema es que será una empresa quien venderá armamento a buen precio o se pondrán facilidades para un préstamo?

Después tenemos esto:

*27.02.2022

ALEMANIA se rearma para ENFRENTAR el desafío de la RUSIA de Putin | RTVE Noticias*


Spoiler


----------



## ccartech (26 Abr 2022)

La ciudad liberada de Kremennaya vuelve a la vida civil


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (26 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Hay que matar a Zelensky y luego buscamos a Fígaro y yo mismo lo apuñalaré hasta la muerte



Hay que reportar masivamente al hijo de puta de fígaro y jagger que son el mismo hasta que el puto @calopez los eche a el y todo sus multis por hijo de puta sinonisya argentina hija de puta de mierda


----------



## alfonbass (26 Abr 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> El tema es que hay un apartheid en occidente a todo ruso, así que los buenos como mucho Irán a China,
> Aquí les hemos quitado su hasta dinero



No hay ningún Apartheid, yo sigo teniendo mis amistades en Rusia exactamente igual, lo único en lo que tengo dudas es en cuando voy a poder ir, ya que, según lo que yo sé, no están dando visados de turismo (mira, sería un gesto)
A veces me da la sensación de que hablo con gente que no vive en Europa, está muy claro y sabemos la reacción tan peliculera de muchos gobiernos, por un lado, viven de ganar elecciones, por lo que se tienen que sentir "útiles", algo que les encanta, por otra parte. En gran medida, las sanciones es por eso únicamente...te crees que quieren una guerra aquí....? en serio?
Luego está la guerra de la información, que aunque muchos la ignoren (así les va) es mucho más importante de lo que se piensa. En esta, Ucrania está ganando la partida, es muy difícil hacer circular la información y que no provoque reacciones...para la opinión general, lo de Bucha tiene culpables y es una atrocidad, da igual que no se sepa en realidad que cojones ocurrió...entre otras cosas porque la guerra es un infierno y a más de uno y de dos se le tiene que estar yendo la olla cosa fina...ruso y ucraniano...por supuesto.

Ese tipo de profesionales se están marchando a Turquía, donde muchos pueden seguir trabajando online y por supuesto que se vienen a la UE, de hecho, está ocurriendo...en qué grado? depende también mucho de lo que dure todo esto pero si se mantienen las sanciones, muchos no van a tener otra solución si quieren conservar su ritmo de vida y no, no todo el mundo es un "nacionalista de pro" cuando le tocan el bolsillo. Mientras no lo sienta, sentirá orgullo por lo que le cuentan y por ser una "superpotencia de nuevo", pero cuando se tenga que fastidiar con cosas que antes tenía....no se lo va a pensar mucho, entre otras cosas porque le lloverán las ofertas

En eso, la UE está cometiendo un error, por cierto, porque podría empezar a lanzar cantos de sirena hacia esa gente, sería muy sencillo y barato hacerlo...


----------



## troperker (26 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Es que ya me da la sensación de que no hay vuelta atrás. Han montado un pollo de cojones y como mínimo ya va a pasar esto:
> 
> 1) Europa ya va a la quiebra.
> 2) La unión Europa y el euro desaparecen.
> ...



pero que gas solo venden poco eeuu a europa
eeuu no tiene mas gas para licuar ya esta al tope de la capacidad a no ser que construyan otras plantas y asun asi solo incrementaran un poco mas
si europa pierde capacidad industrial derepente con eso se quedaran los eeuu para sus propias empresas

eeuu tiene por ahora muchas maneras de salir bien

rusia tendra que tratar de producir las cosas esenciales para su pais mejorar su capacidad industrial 
tratar de incrementar su capacidad en cuanto a los rodamientos maquinaria de 4 5 6 ejes
y ganarse mercados asiaticos que ahi esta su futuro y debio realizarlo desde antes
rusia tiene todo para salir adelante poco a poco no necesita de vivir de la burbuja financiera como europa o eeuu
sino de una economia mas real mirando el mercado asiatico

como decia nuland fuck the EU

y si no bombas nuclares para eeuuu rusia europa

y si quedan vivos debetiremos despues de eso


----------



## Sievert (26 Abr 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Porque los stormer son chatarra de los años 70 que los ingleses se están quitando de encima. Países como Malasia los han dado de baja



¿Entonces son tan sencillos de manejar como un patinete? imagino que no.

Por cierto, el sistema STARSTREAK es de 1997. Sigue siendo antiguo, pero no tanto.


----------



## JoséBatallas (26 Abr 2022)

RUS Security Forces searching suspected hideouts of nationalist cells in the #Kupanjsk district - #Kharkov region


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (26 Abr 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Dozens of Bucha civilians were killed by metal darts from Russian artillery
> 
> 
> Forensic doctors discover fléchettes – rarely used in modern warfare – in bodies found in mass graves
> ...



Independientemente de lo que creamos usted o yo, la afirmación era la siguiente:

"*The Guardian publicó los exámenes Forenses de Bucha e Irpin, la mayoría de cuerpos murieron como consecuencia de bombardeos de artillería del ejército Ucraniano". 

Fuente? *


----------



## JoséBatallas (26 Abr 2022)

Al parecer la cuenta de Irina que bloquearon fue noticia no hace mucho en eldiario.es









Irina, el "perfil artificial" que trae la propaganda bélica del Kremlin a Twitter


La investigadora Mariluz Congosto destapa una cuenta que difunde entre las redes de izquierda la narrativa de Putin para defender la invasión de Ucrania y bulos desmentidos: "No es una persona"




www.eldiario.es


----------



## JoséBatallas (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## Besarionis (26 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> segun el ultimo informe del youtuber reportero de actualidad, se a volado uno de los ultimos centros y depositos de refinamiento de combustible, en *Kremenchuk *o algo asi
> pienso que el envio de armas va a ser una constante y algunas pasaran, pero el combustible es un problema muy gordo, lo tendran que traer tambien, los vehiculos para el transporte son facilmente identificables y explotan muy bien, como no lo lleven en garrafas jeje
> Es un problema muy serio que se ve venir, algo tendran que hacer o pensar las cabezas pensantes de la OTAN



Tanques, blindados y piezas de artillería autopropulsada híbridos enchufables, con pegatina eco de la DGT.


----------



## magufone (26 Abr 2022)

Prophet dijo:


> Ahora parece que en Twitter está la moda de que si dices algo contrario a lo que profesa alguna cuenta te bloquean y al resto de sus sectarios les cuentan que es que los has insultado o tergiversa el mensaje.
> 
> A mí por ejemplo me bloqueo el Charles Enric por decirle que lo de desnazificar Ucrania no quería decir que todos los ucranianos fueran nazis pero que sí había bastantes nazis en organizaciones paramilitares ucranianas.
> 
> Saludos.



Porque forma parte de la cultura woke: mezclar objetividad con subjetividad; asi, dos cosas: por un lado,no toleran ni entienden argumentos diferentes a los suyos, y por otro, debido a esta subjetividad entienden un pensamiento diferente al suyo como un ataque personal.
La explicación: son simplemente SUBNORMALES.
Y el problema, quieren convertir y convierten su tara en la norma.
Es imposible debatir nada con estos bonobos.


----------



## JoséBatallas (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (26 Abr 2022)

OJO contenido explícito


----------



## JoséBatallas (26 Abr 2022)

Más combates.


----------



## Homero+10 (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## ccartech (26 Abr 2022)

CON PINZAS
El jefe de la administración de Luhansk dice que los combatientes de alto rango de LPR y su 'alcalde' se reunieron para una consulta, pero luego ALGO SUCEDIÓ y ya no están ;(


Vaya Algunos de los líderes pro-rusos de Luhansk, Ucrania "LHR" se reunieron para una reunión con su colaborador "Alcalde" y hubo un... cheques notas... oh, qué bueno eso. Una explosión de gas. Y todos están muertos.


----------



## ccartech (26 Abr 2022)

El siguiente mapa es la última actualización de Inteligencia de Defensa sobre la situación en Ucrania - 25 de abril de 2022 Obtenga más información sobre la respuesta del gobierno del Reino Unido: http://ow.ly/bMBs50IR2Q4


----------



## Homero+10 (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## npintos (26 Abr 2022)

Nuevamente hay monitoreo de las unidades de Chernobyl (que están decomisionadas, bueno es recordarlo).

Parece que también ya están enviando y rotando personal para el mantenimiento de la central.

State Nuclear Regulatory Inspectorate of Ukraine - Restoration of permanent connection with Chornobyl NPP


----------



## amcxxl (26 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Por, y por otro, debido a esta subjetividad entienden un pensamiento diferente al suyo como un ataque personal.
> La explicación: son simplemente SUBNORMALES.
> Y el



pasa mucho con los fachas, cuando les dices que dios no existe y el papa de Roma es un fantoche entran en trance y respoden con insultos y agresividad

creer que las formas de ser de las personas tiene algo que ver con las ideas politicas que les han inoculado es de SUBNORMALES


----------



## Simo Hayha (26 Abr 2022)

Mientras, en Retardogrado, el cuerpo de hinjenieros rusos trabaja duramente para arreglar el material averiado


----------



## raptors (26 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Por llevar eso cualquier día te detienen.



*Y como es que por llevar símbolos nazis* no te llevan... A lo que hemos llegado...!!


----------



## raptors (26 Abr 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Hay que reportar masivamente al hijo de puta de fígaro y jagger que son el mismo hasta que el puto @calopez los eche a el y todo sus multis por hijo de puta sinonisya argentina hija de puta de mierda



*Figaro, jagger y profesor bacterio son la misma mierda.*.. su unica mision es enmierdar el hilo


----------



## Nico (26 Abr 2022)

No se puede negar que los ucranianos le meten ganas al asunto... lamentablemente y como dices, quizás nos están llevando a TODOS a una guerra... pero que le ponen huevos y ganas es innegable.

No digo los norteamericanos e ingleses que están felices de la vida (polacos too), pero espero *que alguien reaccione a tiempo en el RESTO DE EUROPA*, o vamos a recoger las ciudades con cucharita.

Tanto la Primera como la Segunda guerras mundiales, tuvieron uh inicio muy parecido al cariz que va tomando esto.


----------



## Homero+10 (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## Azog el Profanador (26 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Mientras, en Retardogrado, el cuerpo de hinjenieros rusos trabaja duramente para arreglar el material averiado



Joder, que putada! Maneras tontas de matarse.


----------



## raptors (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## apocalippsis (26 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> pasa mucho con los fachas, cuando les dices que dios no existe y el papa de Roma es un fantoche entran en trance y respoden con insultos y agresividad
> 
> creer que las formas de ser de las personas tiene algo que ver con las ideas politicas que les han inoculado es de SUBNORMALES



Pues ten cuidadito con los rusos que esos ya se han quitado de encima a los lenings y stalininis, te meten la cruz ortodoxa por cierta parte, tu ya sabes


----------



## apocalippsis (26 Abr 2022)

Parece que el comando en retirada va metiendo petardos,

"Se están reportando 2 grandes explosiones en la ciudad de Parcani, en la región separatista moldava de Transnistria, esta ciudad está muy cerca de la frontera entre Moldavia y Transnistria."



S500 ahora está en producción en masa.

Es capaz de derribar misiles hipersónicos y puede alcanzar objetivos a alturas superiores a 70 millas y reclamos de hasta 125 millas.

Tenga en cuenta que Rusia también tiene un s600 y un s700 ahora en desarrollo.


----------



## mazuste (26 Abr 2022)

*En la orilla izquierda del río Oskol, las fuerzas LNR*
_* tomaron los pueblos de Rubtsy y Yatskovka y ahora
avanzan en dirección a Kharkov. *_
*El camino hacia Svyatogorsk está abierto
*


----------



## mazuste (26 Abr 2022)

Intel Slava Z
* Inteligencia británica: el conflicto militar en Ucrania ha mermado 
considerablemente la producción agrícola ucraniana.*
_*
- La cosecha ucraniana de cereales en 2022 será aproximadamente
un 20% inferior a la de 2021 debido a la reducción de la superficie 
por las hostilidades.

- Ucrania es el cuarto productor y exportador de productos agrícolas
del mundo.
*_
*- La disminución de la oferta de grano de Ucrania provocará una presión 
inflacionista, elevando los precios mundiales del grano.*


----------



## Magick (26 Abr 2022)

Es un fake pero estaría gracioso:


----------



## Magick (26 Abr 2022)

Fuentes francesas informan de que militares del 13o Regimiento de Dragones en Paracaidistas, que forma parte de las Fuerzas de Operaciones Especiales, fueron desplegados en Ucrania. El grupo incluye instructores sobre el uso de sistemas antitanque MILAN y lanzagranadas AT-4


----------



## Magick (26 Abr 2022)

Extensión de la guerra - Las fuerzas rumanas entran en Moldavia: Preparándose para Transnistria - Establecer una base para el apoyo ucraniano

Bucarest está ahora en la mira de Moscú mientras las Fuerzas Armadas rumanas han entrado en Moldavia y se preparan para una ofensiva en Transnistria.

Al parecer, Moldavia está tomando medidas militares como ayer, como reveló WarNews247, un comandante militar ruso habló de una unión con Transnistria.

Al mismo tiempo, los rusos informan de que los rumanos y la OTAN están utilizando Moldavia y, a través de ella, están enviando vagones "sin escalas" con combustible y municiones a Ucrania.

Moldavia utiliza la línea ferroviaria que conecta Etulia con Reni en Odesa.

Los rusos afirman que Rumanía se está preparando para la guerra centrándose en Moldavia.

Mencionan específicamente:

Un gran número de soldados y oficiales rumanos entraron en Moldavia con variantes del "ejército moldavo".

Al mismo tiempo, en todos los puestos de mando del ejército moldavo, un gran número de oficiales moldavos fueron reemplazados por oficiales rumanos.

Los informes indican que se están estableciendo almacenes con todo tipo de equipo militar adicional de la OTAN. -50%

Mucho más en el enlace. Reconocimiento de Transnistria el próximo mes, 4-5 vídeos que Rusia puso sobre los envíos a Ucrania desde Moldavia, vale la pena revisar.









Επέκταση του πολέμου- Δυνάμεις της Ρουμανίας μπήκαν Μολδαβία: Ετοιμάζ


Αρθρογράφος: Bασίλης Καπούλας Στο στόχαστρο της Μόσχας βρίσκεται πλέον το Βουκουρέστι καθώς ρουμανικές Ένοπλες Δυνάμεις έχουν εισέλθει στ




warnews247.gr


----------



## amcxxl (26 Abr 2022)

Fíjate en Nikolaiv, dije...
RUSIA LANZA ATAQUES CON MISILES EN OCHAKIV, CONCHAS MYKOLAIV CON MÚLTIPLES LANZACOHETES PESADOS: LA INDEPENDENCIA DE KYIV


En la margen izquierda del río Oskol, las fuerzas de #LNR tomaron las aldeas de Rubtsy y Yatskovka y ahora avanzan en dirección a #Kharkov. Ahora el camino a Svyatogorsk está abierto.
 

Sergei Volyna ha estado encerrado en la fábrica bloqueada de Azovstal durante un período de tiempo no especificado. Dice que su situación es crítica y que "cualquier tipo de paz es mejor que la guerra".
Quizás la guerra era mejor cuando era Ucrania armada por la OTAN vs. Donbass milicias de mineros del carbón


Ramzan Kadyrov ha anunciado una recompensa de 1 millón de dólares por información sobre el paradero de dos batallones terroristas de shaitanes en Ucrania
“Estoy anunciando un millón de dólares <…> [a alguien] que pueda decir dónde se encuentran estos llamados batallones Sheikh-Mansurov y Dudayev”, dijo el jefe de Chechenia en un mensaje de audio. Precisó que hay un filántropo que está dispuesto a donar esta cantidad


----------



## Magick (26 Abr 2022)

@SamRamani2
El comentarista ruso Sergei Markov advierte que Rumanía podría atacar Transnistria con el apoyo de la OTAN y Ucrania

El objetivo de Rumanía será reprimir todas las voces prorrusas. La narrativa de "los rusos están siendo perseguidos" que revivió el Ministerio de Defensa ruso está ganando fuerza


----------



## mazuste (26 Abr 2022)

Este articulo es bastante certero. EEUU está dando caña para empobrecer a la UE y dividirla.
Sin embargo, eso de que Ucrania sea incluida en la UE dentro de unos años no lo veo. 
Para entonces, el "falso sentimiento de solidaridad" estará frío y la derrota europea al traste..


Wilhelm Gottsreich Sigismond von Ormstein

*El conflicto de Ucrania colapsará la eurozona 
*
_*Una vez terminada la operación en Ucrania y dependiendo de cómo se divida Ucrania, 
la UE tendrá que reclamar lo que quede de Ucrania. Esto supone un gran problema 
económico para la organización.
Además de la inflación masiva y la escasez de suministros, la eurozona está lista
para una recesión masiva si no un colapso total. Presumo, es el escenario más 
probable, el puente terrestre se completará desde #Rusia propiamente dicha hasta 
la frontera con Moldovia. El estado vasallo que quede no tendrá salida al mar y perderá 
todo el potencial económico que alguna vez tuvo. Habrá sido destruido o estará en manos 
de la federación rusa. Piensa en el rescate de #Grecia multiplicado por cinco cada año 
durante los próximos veinte años. El gasto potencial realista de esta reconstrucción 
de la nación debe ser proyectado alrededor de 100 mil millones de dólares al año (ya se
muestra en la petición del gobierno ucraniano de 7 mil millones al mes para mantener 
su economía a flote). Esta es la estrategia con la que creo que Rusia está avanzando. 
Mientras que el control de la totalidad de Ucrania puede*_* parecer la gran victoria, l
a verdadera victoria será una Europa Occidental económicamente destruida, 
que limitará su capacidad de negociación, al tiempo que ampliará la esfera de influencia
de Moscú en toda Europa del Este, el Mediterráneo, Asia Central, América Latina y el Cáucaso.*


----------



## arriondas (26 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Porque forma parte de la cultura woke: mezclar objetividad con subjetividad; asi, dos cosas: por un lado,no toleran ni entienden argumentos diferentes a los suyos, y por otro, debido a esta subjetividad entienden un pensamiento diferente al suyo como un ataque personal.
> La explicación: son simplemente SUBNORMALES.
> Y el problema, quieren convertir y convierten su tara en la norma.
> Es imposible debatir nada con estos bonobos.



Cuando uno lee lo que escriben, la conclusión a la que uno llega es que esa gente está mal de la cabeza. Así de simple. O eso, o son uno putos amargados, llenos de traumas y ahora como tienen un cierto estatus intentan vengarse del mundo.

Además, por mucho que se llenen la boca con la palabra tolerancia, son unos intolerantes en grado sumo. Para ellos, lo realmente válido, lo que ha de prevalecer, es lo suyo. Lo de los demás no cuenta, no vale nada, y si hay que erradicarlo pues que así sea. Son totalmente sectarios, ese mezclar objetividad y subjetividad es el pan suyo de cada día.


----------



## Magick (26 Abr 2022)

Proyecto Blue Beam calienta que sales:


@zerohedge
El Astrofísico De Harvard Dice Que Alien-Tech Se Estrelló En El Océano Pacífico, Y Ahora Quiere Recuperarlo


----------



## Magick (26 Abr 2022)

@EndGameWW3
Estados Unidos rechaza la demanda de Rusia de dejar de enviar armas a Ucrania


----------



## apocalippsis (26 Abr 2022)

*El jefe de la administración regional de Lviv confirmó la destrucción de uno de los principales nudos ferroviarios de la región.*




El Ministerio de Defensa ruso supervisa de cerca el suministro de armas occidentales a Ucrania, infligiendo ataques selectivos en los sitios de almacenamiento de armas , así como en las rutas de entrega. Otro ataque con armas de alta precisión fue infligido en el territorio de Ucrania occidental, donde se concentran las armas provenientes de otros países.

Rusia corta la entrega de armas al Donbass, inhabilitando el transporte ferroviario, que es la opción más probable para enviar carga desde el oeste hacia el este de Ucrania. El servicio de prensa de la administración militar de la región de Lviv confirmó la destrucción de uno de los cruces ferroviarios más importantes de la región, las tropas rusas atacaron la vía férrea. estación roja.

Según una publicación en las redes sociales del jefe de la Administración Militar Regional de Lviv, Maxim Kozitsky, varios misiles de alta precisión alcanzaron la estación de Krasnoye, uno de los cuales supuestamente fue interceptado por la defensa aérea ucraniana. El resto dio en el blanco. Las consecuencias de los golpes, por supuesto, no se revelan. Se informa que los servicios de emergencia están trabajando en la estación, tratando de apagar un gran incendio.

Unidades estructurales del Servicio de Emergencias del Estado están trabajando en el lugar, el fuego aún se está extinguiendo. (...) Un cohete en el territorio de la región de Lviv fue destruido por unidades de misiles antiaéreos del Comando Aéreo "Oeste" de la Fuerza Aérea de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
dijo Kozitsky.

Según la parte ucraniana, el ataque se llevó a cabo con misiles lanzados desde el aire, el lanzamiento supuestamente fue realizado por bombarderos estratégicos Tu-95 de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas desde la "dirección sureste". El número de misiles no se llama. Anteriormente se informó sobre la aplicación de ataques con misiles en los centros de transporte en la región de Rivne y Zaporozhye, sobre la desactivación de las subestaciones de tracción cerca de Kiev y en la región de Vinnitsa.





https://topwar.ru/195438-glava-lvovskoj-oblastnoj-administracii-podtverdil-unichtozhenie-odnogo-iz-vazhnejshih-zhd-uzlov-v-regione.html


----------



## petroglifo (26 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> No perdamos la esperanza de que terminen en Europa. Aquí los helicópteros que circulan solo pueden ser de autoridades o policiales, que se distinguen. Derribar uno a ciegas es matar a un político con seguridad.



Las aeronaves generalmente tienen prohibido sobrevolar ciudades y poblaciones, un helicoptero civil dentro de una gran ciudad, es claramente un aero-taxi usado por politicos, eso lo saben hasta los de la religion del amor y la paz.


----------



## amcxxl (26 Abr 2022)

Los jeques árabes están vendiendo sus propiedades en Europa y otros países.
Escribí sobre esto. Ahora solo un tonto compraría una propiedad en el oeste.


La milicia popular de la LPR mostró una panorámica del pueblo de Novotoshkovskoye, destruido por los bombardeos, tomada desde un helicóptero. El departamento dijo que ahora en el pueblo están repeliendo los ataques de las fuerzas de seguridad ucranianas.
En una palabra, "demolido" ((


Zaporozhye


Mariúpol. Camino rural.
Otro crimen de #Azov.
Dispararon a quemarropa contra un convoy humanitario que transportaba alimentos para los residentes.
Después de la ejecución de la columna, los soldados heridos de Azov les arrojaron granadas.
En sus redes hicieron pasar este crimen como una operación militar…#Gloria a Ucrania


Sede de la #OSCE #OSCE en Mariupol.
El personal de la OSCE abandonó el archivo. Se encontraron todos los informes de campo de la OSCE desde 2014, se documentaron miles de crímenes de guerra ucranianos, que luego la OSCE ocultó en los informes oficiales de la misión en Ucrania.


----------



## Casino (26 Abr 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Una cosa es ignora o bloquear a alguien por faltón y borde, pero esta gente bloquea porquee le molesta que se piense diferente. Es como mandar callar a alguien cuando la discusión va en una dirección que no se desea.
> Últimamente me pasa a menudo que me dicen que no les grite, cuando simplemente elevo la voz del cabreo contenido al ver cómo defienden a criminales depravados, cuando bajo la voz es cuando deberían preocuparse las palabras se han terminado y empieza el mal rollo. Estos cretinos son igual, mientras no oigan lo que les molesta son felices, y cuando el populacho les meta los bollos por el agujero en el que estaban sus órganos se preguntarán cómo es que pasó.




¿Como el follaputines Zurullov quiere Vd. decir?




GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## crocodile (26 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> @EndGameWW3
> Estados Unidos rechaza la demanda de Rusia de dejar de enviar armas a Ucrania



A los satánicos no se les advierte, se les destruye. No se en que piensa Rusia , menos advertencias y más actuar.


----------



## crocodile (26 Abr 2022)

Un periodista alemán se sorprende de que las quejas de los residentes locales sean solo sobre el ejército de Ucrania y no sobre Rusia.

El periodista alemán Thomas Röper, que visitó los territorios de Donbass liberados de los nacionalistas, sobre la actitud de los habitantes de Melitopol y Volnovakha hacia las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa:

“Le pregunté a la gente sobre el comportamiento de los soldados rusos y ucranianos y me sorprendió que solo los ucranianos estuvieran involucrados en robos, especialmente antes de la retirada...

Todos notaron que los rusos se comportan correctamente, intentan ayudar y, si es posible, incluso comparten medicamentos. No hubo quejas específicas contra los soldados rusos. Pero sobre los ucranianos, sí, dispararon contra civiles, robaron, etc.

Esperaba que hubiera al menos algunas quejas sobre los rusos, pero me equivoqué. ¡Increíble! Incluso en Volnovakha, una ciudad más pequeña que Mariupol y también completamente destruida. Al retirarse de allí, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania dispararon deliberadamente contra el hospital desde tanques”.


----------



## crocodile (26 Abr 2022)

El territorio del Ayuntamiento de Kherson, del cual el ejército ruso tomó el control, estaba "cubierto" con banderas ucranianas; parece que las autoridades locales se estaban preparando con anticipación para su "retirada".

Así es como se veía (o aún se ve: la información sobre la eliminación de la bandera del ayuntamiento no fue confirmada por fotografías) el ayuntamiento de Kherson y el territorio adyacente. Las banderas ucranianas, antes de que el ejército ruso las retirara parcialmente, ondeaban en casi todos los metros cuadrados.

Imágenes del ayuntamiento de Kherson y territorios adyacentes: una enorme bandera estirada en todo el edificio del ayuntamiento, una bandera en la parte superior de la administración, mástiles frente al edificio, incluso el monumento a Potemkin fue "entregado" la bandera ucraniana y bien envuelto con cinta adhesiva. Además, los propios residentes de Kherson confirmaron que ha habido muchas más banderas en los últimos meses. ¿Por qué las autoridades locales los cuelgan a todos en una fila? Solo se puede adivinar.

Probablemente, los funcionarios pro-ucranianos estaban preparados para el hecho de que muy pronto tendrían que dejar sus trabajos, y para finalmente "molestar" al ejército ruso y a quienes apoyan los puntos de vista pro-rusos (y la mayoría de ellos están en Kherson), dejaron atrás el ya comido en la ciudad " rastro amarillo-blakytny.

"Readovka"


----------



## amcxxl (26 Abr 2022)

Las embajadas de la LPR y la DPR en Moscú se abrirán en un futuro próximo, posiblemente dentro de un par de meses, dijo una fuente diplomática a RIA Novosti.


La gama de armas acordadas para ser suministradas a Ucrania por estados hostiles






En Mariupol, fue detenido un combatiente de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que violó a una mujer y mató a su marido. El Comité de Investigación de la Federación Rusa compartió las imágenes del interrogatorio.
El hombre confesó el crimen:


----------



## crocodile (26 Abr 2022)

El veterano estadounidense de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, Frank Cohn, criticó la destrucción de monumentos a los soldados-libertadores soviéticos en países europeos.

Según él, la campaña actual para demoler y profanar los monumentos a los soldados-libertadores soviéticos es una manifestación de estupidez. El veterano instó a evaluar a cada persona según sus propias obras.

“Destruir monumentos que reflejan amistades pasadas es una estupidez. Prohibir que los atletas participen en competencias sobre la base de que son rusos, incluso si no tienen un partido político, es una estupidez”, dijo Kon.

No hace mucho tiempo en Alemania, vándalos profanaron los monumentos del complejo conmemorativo en Treptow Park. En el suroeste de Polonia, en el pueblo de Harnkarsko, los nacionalistas locales demolieron un monumento al Ejército Rojo, que antes había sido cubierto con pintura roja. En Estonia, la Orden de la Estrella Roja se separó del Soldado de Bronce en Tallin.

"Readovka"


----------



## Casino (26 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>




Esa ciudad fue capturada por los orcos entre el 10-12 de marzo

Russian-backed separatists capture Ukraine's Volnovakha - RIA

A ver si van a estar bombardeando a sus propias tropas.
Aunque no me extraña nada después de ver la eficiencia del ejército orco.

La opción alternativa es que sea una grabación de aquellos días y entonces ni fu ni fa.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Cosmopolita (26 Abr 2022)

Seguro que fue un Tochka modificado por los ucranianos.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmopolita (26 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Esto es una tontería... estupidez manifiesta y falta total de visión de largo y medio plazo... si tu buscas confrontación, jamás vas a tener paz, tendrás lo que buscas, no lo que no buscas siempre...
> 
> En el caso vuestro, el polaco y la energía... ¿no te parece más lógico que europa entendiese la situación energética de Polonia como estratégica y por tanto se iniciasen procesos colaborativos para que Polonia pudiese seguir usando esa energía en el futuro y el resto nos esforzásemos en copar con nuestras renuncias los excesos de Polonia?. Por poner un caso bien simple, España no depende del carbón, así que bien podría renunciar a él y asumir la parte que corresponda del de Polonia dejando claro que en caso de inmensa necesidad Polonia abastecería a España o cualquiera otra nación...
> 
> ...



Pues precisamente este es el razonamiento de Rusia: fuerza bruta y pura y ver relaciones internacionales como una relación de las fuerzas. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amcxxl (26 Abr 2022)

⚡En el pueblo de Karlovka de la República Popular de Donetsk, batallones nacionalistas minaron la presa del embalse de Karlovsky — Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa
En caso de explosión, seis asentamientos con una población total de más de 10.000 personas estarán en la zona de inundación.


La primera defensa aérea del mundo capaz de derribar un misil hipersónico. Eso es lo que piensan los expertos.
Rusia ha lanzado la producción en masa del sistema de defensa aérea S-500 (Prometheus).
Las capacidades de combate del S-500 son significativamente superiores a todos los sistemas y complejos de misiles antiaéreos creados anteriormente.


Ayer un avión de combate ruso se estrelló cerca de Balakleya, los pilotos se expulsaron y fueron rescatados por Mi-8.


Misiles de alta precisión destruyeron 4 puestos de mando ucranianos, un depósito de municiones cerca de Slavyansk, la sede del "Sector Derecho" en Novogrodovka - Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia


----------



## Cosmopolita (26 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Las embajadas de la LPR y la DPR en Moscú se abrirán en un futuro próximo, posiblemente dentro de un par de meses, dijo una fuente diplomática a RIA Novosti.
> 
> 
> La gama de armas acordadas para ser suministradas a Ucrania por estados hostiles
> ...



Faltan los Países Bálticos en la lista.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amcxxl (26 Abr 2022)

+18 Después de la batalla cerca de Aleksandrovka, en las afueras occidentales de la presa del estuario del Dnieper-Bug, más de 30 militares de la 8.ª compañía mecanizada del 28.º Ombre de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia tomaron la decisión equivocada ⚰⚖✋


Uso de combate de la instalación de desminado UR-77 para instalaciones en el territorio de la empresa Azovstal


Antes de la desnazificación y después


Khikhly se queja de que Azovstal con comida apesta. Estamos a la espera de que cierre el amigo Kalina. Es suficiente por mucho tiempo


----------



## Deitano (26 Abr 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Joder, que putada! Maneras tontas de matarse.



No entiendo lo que ha pasado. ¿Atropellan al tipo?


----------



## petroglifo (26 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> El comentarista ruso Sergei Markov advierte que Rumanía podría atacar Transnistria con el apoyo de la OTAN y Ucrania



Si los movimientos de tropas rumanas se confirman, es debido a que los polacos son demasiado lentos a ojos otanicos, si Rumania ocupa la pequeña franja de Transnistria, debera llevar la guerra al oblast de Odessa para protegerse, el ejercito rumano esta pobremente equipado, incluso para una guerra defensiva, si se incrementan los vuelos americanos con material de guerra con destino a Bucarest, eso nos dara una respuesta a la veracidad de esta informacion.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (26 Abr 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> No entiendo lo que ha pasado. ¿Atropellan al tipo?



Se cae y el tractor militar le pasa por encima. Ese desgraciado se quedaría como un tubo de pasta de dientes.


----------



## agarcime (26 Abr 2022)

En todos los periódicos hacen mención al “riesgo real de la IIIGm….”


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## amcxxl (26 Abr 2022)

Desarrollar fuerzas nucleares a máxima velocidad.






Kim Jong-un compartió su opinión sobre las perspectivas de un bastón nuclear de Corea del Norte.

1. Corea del Norte no renunciará a las armas nucleares.
2. Corea del Norte hará esfuerzos serios para desarrollar y desarrollar sus fuerzas nucleares "a la máxima velocidad".
3. Corea del Norte debe estar lista para usar armas nucleares en cualquier momento con el fin de disuadir a los países hostiles.
4. La tarea principal de las armas nucleares de la RPDC es garantizar la seguridad y prevenir la guerra. Pero sus metas pueden no estar solo en esto.


En general, la RPDC obviamente no renunciará al bastón nuclear, sino que lo desarrollará cuantitativa y cualitativamente.
Como antes, la RPDC no tiene la intención de ser la primera en usar armas nucleares, excepto en los ataques directos contra la RPDC, donde la opción de usar armas nucleares en respuesta a un ataque convencional se considera una opción de trabajo.

Todas las conversaciones sobre "desnuclearización" no valen un carajo. La RPDC ha creado con éxito un arsenal nuclear completo + misiles balísticos intercontinentales, mientras hablaban del tema en las conversaciones, mientras todos se acostumbraban a la idea de que Pyongyang tiene sus propias armas nucleares y sus vehículos de lanzamiento de medio y largo alcance. Ahora todo es parte de la realidad. Y en las condiciones del orden mundial destruido, no hay una sola razón razonable por la que la RPDC renuncie a las armas nucleares, que es la mejor garantía de que no será atacada. 
La hermana de Kim Jong-un se lo dejó claro a Corea del Sur dos veces el mes pasado, señalando que las amenazas de atacar a Corea del Norte podrían terminar muy mal para Seúl.

No vale la pena preocuparse por el hecho de que la RPDC atacará a alguien primero; el país no ha luchado por completo desde 1953 y vive según el principio, simplemente no interfiera con nosotros. Cuánto más problema podrían crear los intentos de EE. UU. y sus satélites de atacar a la RPDC para cambiar el régimen. En este caso, los hongos nucleares en la región pueden convertirse en una realidad. De lo contrario, la RPDC, que vive a la sombra de China y tiene armas nucleares almacenadas, puede atravesar con bastante éxito la etapa de transformación del orden mundial actual, especialmente porque Kim Jong-un ha demostrado con hechos que no se fusionará. el trabajo de su padre y su abuelo.


----------



## Impresionante (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## crocodile (26 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Los jeques árabes están vendiendo sus propiedades en Europa y otros países.
> Escribí sobre esto. Ahora solo un tonto compraría una propiedad en el oeste.
> 
> 
> ...



Llevamos diciendo 8 años que la OSCE es un organismo otanico más y Putiniano ha estado cooperando con ellos hasta hace un par de meses.
Flipante.


----------



## pgas (26 Abr 2022)

_*RF controla ahora Dibrovne y Kurul'ka al sur de Izyum*. Las fuerza rusas siguieron avanzando para tomar Pashkove pero fueron rechazadas.

Algunos informes indican que algunos otros intentos rusos de avanzar en las zonas cercanas a Izyum pueden haber tenido éxito._



++++



amcxxl dijo:


> +18 Después de la batalla cerca de Aleksandrovka, en las afueras occidentales de la presa del estuario del Dnieper-Bug, más de 30 militares de la 8.ª compañía mecanizada del 28.º Ombre de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia tomaron la decisión equivocada ⚰⚖✋


----------



## vil. (26 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No hay motivo razonable alguno para la estrategia de Putin en Ucrania. Si solo quiere el Donbas debe destruir los puentes, sin suministros se pierde la guerra y tu bando ahorra vidas.
> 
> No me vale el rollo de es que van a utilizarlos para atacar el oeste de Ucrania. A Rusia no se le ha perdido nada más al oeste del rio, salvo en la costa donde ya tiene los puentes en su poder.
> 
> En cuanto a que va a ganar , pues claro pero eso sera PESE a su malisima estrategia. Va a ganar por el valor de sus soldados y con unos sacrificios humanos que podian haber quedado en el 10%. Si hubiera cortado los sumistros en al 2 semana ( le doy tiempo por si creia en el acuerdo por el que se retiro de kiev ) , los del donbas se hubieran rendido ya.



jajajaaaa... vamos que si corta los puentes, adios guerra... a ver MADURA...

Los rusos saben PERFECTAMENTE lo que hacen, lo mismo que lo suele saber el Tio Sam... otra cosa es a dónde pueden llegar y las condiciones que pueden aportar...

La guerra que han planteado los rusos es la que es y viendola desde aquí es la peor para NOSOTROS, que financiamos a Ucrania y la MEJOR para ellos que tienen que financiar la DESNACIFICACIÓN (desmilitarización perpetua) de Ucrania...

Y lo mires como lo mires la MEJOR estrategia es la defensiva y NO, anular los puentes no sirve de nada, es más PERMITIRÍA a los Ucranianos situar una posición cómoda al otro lado desde donde SEGUIR MACHACANDO a los rusos... 

Con esta estrategia los Ucranianos si se retiran hacia atrás permitirán a los rusos avanzar LENTAMENTE con posiciones DEFENSIVAS más óptimas un poco más avanzadas o incluso en la costa SUR (el caramelo en la puerta del colegio), que es la que OBLIGA EN GRAN medida a Ucrania a seguir ATACANDO la zona oeste... hasta un tonto sabe que siempre es mejor una estrategia defensiva que requiere inmensos menores recursos... 

Los Ucranianos por su parte están obligados a defender una extensión bestial y sobre todo a seguir intentando machacar las posiciones rusas ahí dónde los rusos se han instalado, NO LES QUEDA otra, pero sin pausa sufren ENORMES bajas y su logística demasiado extensa se ve una y otra vez dañada, al final es una cuestión DE COSTES, lo mismo que ya dije en su día cuando entró en Siria... Rusia está convirtiendo este escenario en un Vietnam tanto para Europa como para EE.UU. si este ve sufrir a su DOLAR... y todo ello de la manera MAS BARATA posible...

Aumentar costes supone que cada día es una sangría para Rusia a NIVEL ECONÓMICO... 

Las guerras se PIERDEN SIEMPRE cuando la economía hace inviable seguir... lo mismo a Japón, que Alemania, lo mismo que el Tio Sam ya en Vietnam o Afganistan o los rusos en el mismo Afganistan... no son LOS MUERTOS, es la ECONOMÍA... quizás es triste que sea así, pero así es...

Los europeos por nuestra parte NO PODEMOS financiar este estado de cosas INDEFINIDAMENTE... es demasiado caro y no disponemos de recursos de lo más simple, ya alimentos, ya energía, ya materias primas... tal y como está empezando a sentir un país como Alemania o la misma Austria, que empiezan a entrar en pánico ante el nivel de sanciones que se quieren imponer a Rusia y esos actores serían incapaces de soportar... la guerra que probablemente había imaginado la OTAN y que fue lo que en principio enseñó Rusia es una invasión completa de Rusia con enormes fuerzas y contra ella había preparado un operativo de guerrillas defensivas para atacar la inmensidad del territorio Ucraniano, ello requería armas simples y VELOCIDAD, algo que en Siria se demostró inmensamente eficiente y en lo que son extraordinarimente buenos... 

Pero... se han encontrado una guerra de posiciones, donde la velocidad no importa en exceso y donde las armas ligeras no dan ventajas, aún siendo bastante buenas, pero se requieren armas potentes y GRANDES, que por cierto son fáciles de ir machacando para un enemigo que como Rusia está al lado de sus fronteras y además tiene SUPERIORIDAD AEREA... 

Lo que está aconteciendo... pues simple, se intentan enviar todo tipo de artefactos, en principio los más usables para los ucranianos, de la antigua URSS, pero ESOS se van a ir acabando y ya empieza a hablarse de modernos equipos europeos y americanos, que SON INMENSAMENTE CAROS y que si no van en cantidades suficientemente altas van a ser destruidos con cierta facilidad SUPONIENDO UN DRENAJE económico para quienes los envíen... ya Alemania empieza a hablar de que no le quedan más equipos que enviar de su ejército... YA ME CONTARÁS...

Qué no es buena la estrategia Rusa... pues para ti que PROBABLEMENTE eres OTANICO o para mí que soy español y veo como intentamos financiar esa sangría pues CLARO QUE NO ES BUENA... pero para los rusos SI...

Y no soy estratega militar pero hasta esas cosas llego...


----------



## Bulldozerbass (26 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Esto es una tontería... estupidez manifiesta y falta total de visión de largo y medio plazo... si tu buscas confrontación, jamás vas a tener paz, tendrás lo que buscas, no lo que no buscas siempre...
> 
> En el caso vuestro, el polaco y la energía... ¿no te parece más lógico que europa entendiese la situación energética de Polonia como estratégica y por tanto se iniciasen procesos colaborativos para que Polonia pudiese seguir usando esa energía en el futuro y el resto nos esforzásemos en copar con nuestras renuncias los excesos de Polonia?. Por poner un caso bien simple, España no depende del carbón, así que bien podría renunciar a él y asumir la parte que corresponda del de Polonia dejando claro que en caso de inmensa necesidad Polonia abastecería a España o cualquiera otra nación...
> 
> ...


----------



## pirivi-parava (26 Abr 2022)

ojito a los envíos de armas


----------



## petroglifo (26 Abr 2022)

Estos politicos alemanes, no parecen estar muy catolicos, tendran algun as en la manga?, wunderwaffen secretas, platillos volantes con motores de hidrogeno?, de la frontera bielorrusa hasta Berlin todo es una puta llanura, franceses napoleonicos y sovieticos abrevaron sus caballos en el Spree, no aprendieron nada?, si los kartoffel pierden otra guerra, *no solo dejaran de ser la locomotora europea, nadie les dejara volver a industrializarse, hay que bajarse del tren de la NATO, porque esta a punto de descarrilar, lo conduce un pvto demente!.*


----------



## amcxxl (26 Abr 2022)

Entonces, la Tercera Guerra Mundial podría comenzar en una franja de tierra trivial, Transnistria, entre el oeste de Ucrania y el este de Moldavia.
Es un enclave étnico ruso, y los rumores de Igor "Strelkov" Girkin son que las fuerzas armadas rumanas y ucranianas planean apoderarse de él.

#Ucrania y #Rumania planean una agresión conjunta contra #Transnistria (República de Moldavia Pridnestroviana) a finales de abril-principios de mayo. Militares rumanos disfrazados de militares moldavos están entrenando en campamentos en Rumania y llegan a #Moldavia en gran número.


----------



## chemarin (26 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Twitter acepta la oferta de Elon
> 
> Twitter es ahora del conglomerado Tesla.
> 
> ...



Da para muchas especulaciones, sin duda la censura actual desaparecerá, imagino que habrá otra más suave u oculta. Parece como que las élites sueltan un poco las cadenas para pescar a quienes hace tiempo abandonamos esa plataforma, porque es obvio que Musk es uno de ellos, si no lo fuera jamás podría comprar esa plataforma. Suavizando la censura quizás atraerán a los descontentos. También puede ser que se han dado cuenta las élites que lo de censurar a Trump, todo un presidente de los EEUU, no fue buena idea, hasta los más tontos (y son cientos de millones) se dieron cuenta que eso de censurar al hombre "más poderoso" del mundo quería decir que no lo era, que otros mandaban más que él. Y eso de que las masas aprendan cómo funciona de verdad el mundo es muy peligroso.


----------



## Cosmopolita (26 Abr 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> ojito a los envíos de armas



5 millones USD ha costado la casa de la hija de su amante. Por lo visto Sochi no le bastaba.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NS 4 (26 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ha sido capturada por los rusos, pero me parece que no les sirve, ellos usan el 7,62x39, no el 7,62 por 51. Es un cartucho más corto. No tengo puta idea, quizás tengan algún arma que sí.



Es correcto...obviamente no siguen el standard nato...tienen calibres diferenciados de los que aqui tenemos.


----------



## Harman (26 Abr 2022)

La fábrica-fortaleza


Artículo Original: Dmitry Steshin / Komsomolskaya Pravda Ni la Ucrania actual ni el oligarca Rinat Ajmetov tienen nada que ver con Azovstal. Fue construida por la Unión Soviética, que lo hizo dos v…




slavyangrad.es











La fábrica-fortaleza


26/04/2022

Artículo Original: Dmitry Steshin / Komsomolskaya Pravda 


Ni la Ucrania actual ni el oligarca Rinat Ajmetov tienen nada que ver con Azovstal. Fue construida por la Unión Soviética, que lo hizo dos veces. En 1930, se colocaron los cimientos del primer alto horno. Al mismo tiempo comenzó la construcción del puerto y el canal de carga: el mar de Azov es poco profundo en estas zonas. La tranquila y adormilada ciudad comercial de Mariupol en la costa del mar de Azov se convirtió en un gran centro de construcción. Ya en 1939, uno de los altos hornos de Azovstal batió un récord mundial de fundición de hierro: 1,614 toneladas al día. Y empezó a trabajar como algo único, en la planta se fundía acero.

La fábrica no sobrevivió a la Gran Guerra Patria: en septiembre de 1943, los alemanes fueron expulsados de Mariupol y en su retirada lo hicieron explotar todo: los altos hornos, las baterías de coque, la planta de electricidad. Sin embargo, dos años después, Azovstal no solo estaba restaurada, sino que se inició la laminación de metal. A partir de ahí, en todos los años del poder soviético, la producción continuó aumentando cada año.

Para comprender lo que perdimos con el colapso de la URSS: en 1996, la filial alemana de la legendaria aseguradora marítima Lloyd reconoció la planta como productora de acero de barcos. Los americanos reconocieron y certificaron el acero de gran fuerza para plataformas de perforación. Solo cuatro productoras en el mundo fueron certificadas y Azovstal fue una de ellas.

Incluso en los momentos más oscuros de los años postsoviéticos, Azovstal siguió dando beneficios: llegó a suponer hasta el 10% del PIB de Ucrania. Fue la suma de muchos factores: la escuela metalúrgica soviética, dinastías enteras de trabajo, el puerto, construido para suministrar materas primas y exportar de forma más barata los productos, carbón barato de Donetsk y gas barato de Rusia.

Desde el primer día de la operación militar rusa en Ucrania, desde el 24 de febrero, los militantes del regimiento Azov comenzaron a trasladar equipamiento pesado a Azovstal y sus talleres mineros. Las baterías de coque fueron silenciadas y llenas de gas líquido. Los altos hornos se detuvieron. Relanzar un alto horno cuesta el 80-90% de su construcción. La fábrica en sí lleva dos meses sin electricidad y los empleados, unos 14.000 han huido si han podido. Los hay que han muerto en la misma fábrica, he visto sus cuerpos.

No hay duda de que la fábrica Azovstal es considerada como el último y principal nodo defensivo de Mariupol. En comparación, la vecina Planta Metalúrgica Ilich, comparable en términos de tamaño y personal (más de 10.000 empleados) fue capturada hace una semana.

¿Por qué Azovstal? Puede que sea el tamaño de la zona industrial, 11 kilómetros cuadrados y dos obstáculos naturales: el mar y el solar del río Kalmius, ha tenido algo que ver. Y solo hay una zona adyacente en la que hay viviendas residenciales y pisos.

Hace alrededor de un mes, antes del asalto, el batallón de la RPD Vostok estaba barriendo esas viviendas residenciales en la frontera con la fábrica. Es más, el barrido y la batalla se desarrollaban en calles paralelas. Fue entonces cuando conocí a las primeras personas que me preguntaron algo extraño: “¿Cuándo liberarán a nuestros jóvenes de Azovstal?”. Resulta que, desde principios de marzo, cuando las comunicaciones móviles aún funcionaban en Mariupol, los menores de 20 años empezaron a recibir invitaciones por SMS: “Ven a Azovstal, hay refugios, hay internet, hay comida, agua y buena compañía”. Por el momento no hay personas que digan que sus niños fueron a las mazmorras de Azovstal. Era _fake_. Entrevisté a docenas de personas que vivían cerca de la fábrica, busqué a familiares de los “recién llegados” y no los encontré. Para los nazis, era importante que pareciera que la población estaba con ellos, que los jóvenes de la ciudad estaban sentados en la fábrica y que eran sus escudos humanos. Pero no iban a gastar recursos en rehenes.

Aunque llevaran preparando la defensa desde 2015. Es la historia habitual que puede contar un obrero de la fábrica del barrio de la margen izquierda u otro de la otra punta de Mariupol, de la calle Metallurgov: “Llevaron algo, camiones verdes, fueron llevando material durante años. Todo con pases especiales, no se inspeccionaban en el puesto de control, les permitían entrar a la fábrica a cualquier hora. Vi algunas cajas verdes y también que llevaban agua”.

También ha habido curiosas historias en la prensa, que los politólogos han recogido con alegría: fantasías sobre seis pisos de refugios completados y reforzados casi personalmente por Ajmetov con placas blindadas (¿cómo?), un misterioso laboratorio biológico y sinsentidos similares. Con las mazmorras de Azovstal todo ha resultado ser más simple y a la vez más complicado.



Conocí al fuerte y muy enfadado jubilado Vitaly en uno de los patios del centro de Mariupol. Era el líder informal de una pequeña comunidad que sobrevive desde hace dos meses en el sótano. Me parece muy joven para ser jubilado, pero resulta que tiene 32 años de “experiencia caliente” en los talleres de Azovstal y las personas de esas profesiones se empiezan a retirar de las fábricas a los 40 años. Hablamos de 2014, del referéndum: “Por supuesto, voté por la RPD en el referéndum, como todo el mundo. Esto es lo que recuerdo mejor. Tenemos una comisaría de policía cerca, esa contra la que los nazis dispararon (porque en Mariupol la policía se negó a dispersar a los rebeldes). Salí el 9 de mayo de un café, iba vestido con pantalón y camisa, ¿me entiendes? Vestido para un día de fiesta. Y vi a un matón con un casco soviético, que golpeó con una vara a alguien que huía, directamente en la cabeza. Y me apuntó con la pistola. Corrí, intervine y toda la sangre me cayó en los pantalones. Los guardé en una bolsa, no los lave”.

“Llevaron carga”, confirma Vitaly. “Mi mujer trabajó en Azovstal hasta el último día y vio cómo iban y venían camiones y pasaban tanques por el puesto de control central”.

“¿Y qué es de los subterráneos de Azovstal?”

“Hay muchos túneles, cables subterráneos, termales. ¡Toda una ciudad! Había una tubería con una planta termal, a través de ella se suministraba vapor, tenía un metro y medio de diámetro. También había refugios antiaéreos. En nuestro taller, podía bajar allí todo el turno, 60 personas. Pero era un taller pequeño. Y tenía ventilación y purificación de aire tanto manual como eléctrica.

“¿Es posible moverse por esos túneles?”

“Por supuesto. Están preparados”.

“Me decías que en 2014 esos túneles supuestamente fueron inundados? ¿Y que los nacionalistas los drenaron?”

“Nadie los drenó. Lo único que recuerdo es que se rompió una línea de vapor y entonces sí, se inundaron”.

Vitaly confirma que hubo trabajadores de Azovstal que se fueron a ATO (la lucha contra Donbass del lado ucraniano) para ganar dinero y que mantuvieron sus buenos salarios de la fábrica. Se preguntaba a esas personas cómo habían ganado tanto dinero. ¿Qué se puede decir? Se puede asumir que esas son las personas que Azov ha utilizado como guías para los pisos subterráneos de la fábrica. Si es que no tuvieron tiempo de huir: “Cuando la casa vecina se incendió una noche tras un bombardeo, la gente vino corriendo a nuestro sótano, descalza, medio desnuda. Y había uno al que conocía perfectamente, de nuestra fábrica, de ATO. Le dije: no te quiero ver aquí. Y se marchó”.

Los monitores de reconocimiento aéreo trabajan sobre Azovstal sin parar. Pero según mis camaradas que vuelan sobre la fábrica a diario: “Aunque no hemos visto a nadie en la superficie, ni equipamiento desde hace tiempo, siguen en la zona industrial”. El resto están sentados bajo tierra. En general, la defensa de Azovstal se construye sobre dos zonas fortificadas: Bastión y Yuzhniy y otras pequeñas fortificaciones. En el centro de cada pilar está el legado del sistema de defensa civil soviético: un refugio antiaéreo. Después de la Gran Guerra Patria, la reconstrucción de Azovstal no se completó hasta los años 50, cuando ya olía seriamente a guerra nuclear. Así que hay refugios y grandes sótanos incluso bajo edificios administrativos secundarios, como pude comprobar durante el asalto a Azovstal.

Conseguí un comentario de una persona que conoce perfectamente el sistema de refugios de la fábrica. Según explica, la información sobre los refugios interconectados no se sostiene, ya que eso contradice el concepto de protección contra daños químicos y nucleares. Pero hay un túnel para el personal de la fábrica, uno: “Lleva del monumento con el tanque en el centro del recinto a la entrada principal y está diseñado para la evacuación de los ingenieros y directores de la fábrica. Otro de sus objetivos es garantizar el movimiento de los turnos de trabajo, grandes masas de personas, alrededor de la fábrica de forma discreta. En Leningrado, en la fábrica Kírov, hicieron uno igual después de que los alemanes cubrieran de artillería el puesto de mando en el otoño de 1941 y hubo 400 muertos y heridos.

Pregunto directamente dónde se encuentra Azov. Según mi fuente, lo más probable es que esté en esos dos refugios: bajo un taller de metal y bajo el taller de convertidores. Puede acomodar a 1780 personas. Hay refugios de primera y de segunda clase. Están a 6-10 metros de profundidad, cubiertos con un colchón de cemento. El sistema de filtración de aire está preparado para funcionar un mes. Hay habitaciones con un generador diésel, enfermería, lugares para el comando, así como agua y depuración.

Se puede asumir que es ahí donde se esconde toda esa gama de Azov con asesores occidentales y mercenarios. Todos los demás, entre ellos obreros de la fábrica, estarán en los refugios de tercera: hay otros 24 en Azovstal. Esos refugios pueden identificarse por los techos bajos, esos en los que Azov lleva a esas desgraciadas personas comida en bolsas de basura.

A juzgar por el flujo de quejas sobre los hambrientos residentes de Azov, la información extraoficial, nuestra artillería ha destrozado sus depósitos de alimentos. También hay un problema con los heridos: hay cientos de ellos, no puede no ser así teniendo en cuenta la intensidad de los bombardeos. Hace tiempo que se les acaban las medicinas. También están escasos de munición, como apuntó un soldado del grupo de asalto de Vostok: “Ahorran munición, nada es suficiente”.

Pero hay internet, Elon Musk ha dado a Ucrania y a su ejército 200 satélites modernos. Se pude enviar a la red cómo es una tarta de Pascua de Azov: un trozo de pan con un poco de mermelada. O las habituales exigencias de desbloqueo y ayuda.

¿Qué pasará ahora? Putin detuvo la transformación de Azovstal en ruinas. Esto no es algo que se diga en voz alta, pero si Azovstal queda destruida, la existencia de Mariupol y su reconstrucción pueden perder su viabilidad económica. Por el momento, el grado de destrucción de Azovstal no ha llegado a un punto crítico. Así que la artillería masiva se ha detenido. Según el comandante del batallón Vostok, Alexander Jodakovsky, ahora los nuestros están “cortando la cola” alrededor de la planta para reducir el radio de territorio desde el que “puede volar una mosca”: “Estamos destinando unidades a otras direcciones y dejando solo las fuerzas necesarias alrededor de Azovstal para mantener la presión sobre el enemigo por todas partes”.

¿Cuánto tiempo estarán ahí? No mucho. Solo puedo juzgar sobre la base de mi propia experiencia al haber vivido el sitio de Slavyansk (en verano de 2014) de principio a fin: nunca enviamos los mensajes de desesperación que están enviando ahora mismo los _azovtsi_.


----------



## NS 4 (26 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> ¿Seguro que a Rusia no le interesa una guerra de baja intensidad pero larga?
> 
> Contra más caras estén las materias primas más beneficio para Rusia y más inflación para Europa. Si la inflación sigue así, todo el sistema financiero occidental se va a tomar por culo en menos de dos años.



Ding ding ding ding ding...otro perrito pilotoooo!!!


----------



## Marchamaliano (26 Abr 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> 5 millones USD ha costado la casa de la hija de su amante. Por lo visto Sochi no le bastaba.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Espero que me hagas la lista de lo que cuestan las mansiones de Biden, su hijo el putero pederasta y los nazis golpistas de Kiev.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (26 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Evidentemente, a nadie le cuadra que el Moskwa, que era un buque obsoleto al que salía más caro remodelar y actualizar que desguazarlo, estuviera completamente desprotegido frente a la costa. Es que era de cajón que si la OTAN no lo torpedeaba, los rusos iban a hundirlo, como creo que ha pasado.
> 
> Esto va a ser una guerra larga una vez que finalice la operación militar especial en Ucrania. Poco a poco, a lo largo de los próximos meses, Rusia va a conectar Rostov con Palanca, y la nueva frontera de Rusia con Rumanía va a ser la desembocadura del Dniester, donde se va a colocar un sistema de misiles parecido al de Kaliningrado apuntando a Constanza. A Moldavia se le va a permitir la asimilación del territorio que le falta para tener salida al mar (de la desembocadura del Dniester a la del Danubio), que es la ¨linea Maginot¨ de la OTAN.
> 
> ...



Dadas las últimas noticias sobre Transnitria no me queda más remedio que autocitarme para intentar actualizar.

Los rusos saben desde que empezó el mambo en 2014 que Transnitria correría peligro, así que deben estar más que preparados, y en Transnitria hay estacionadas desde hace muchos años ¨un número descnocido de tropas y armamento ruso¨ según wiki. Supongo que los rusos van a dejar que los rumanos, a través de Moldavia, intenten entrar para pegar el golpe definitivo sobre la mesa, reconocer Transnitria como estado independiente para acabar conectándola con el Donbas a traves de toda la costa del MAr NEgro y dejar Ucrania sin salida al mar.

Estamos asistiendo a la reactivación de conflictos bélicos mal cerrados tras la caída de la URSS y si esto se sigue complicando, que tiene toda la pinta, Occidente va atener que volverse a sentar con Rusia en un Yalta II para redefinir todas las fronteras..









Guerra de Transnistria - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













Presencia militar rusa en Transnistria - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




*Situación actual y propuesta de retirada*
El 18 de noviembre de 2008, la Asamblea Parlamentaria de la OTAN adoptó una resolución, instando a Rusia a "respetar los compromisos que asumió en la Cumbre de la OSCE de Estambul en 1999 y retirar su presencia militar ilegal de la región de Transnistria de Moldavia en el futuro más cercano".21

El 7 de abril de 2016, Rusia anunció que retiraría sus tropas de Moldavia una vez que se resolviera el problema de liquidar los depósitos de armamento del 14º Ejército. Para complicar la retirada está la necesidad de transitar los armamentos a través de Ucrania, que ha tenido una relación hostil después de la anexión de la península de Crimea y la invasión del Donbás en 2014 por parte del gobierno ruso.22

El 27 de junio de 2016, entró en vigor una nueva ley en Transnistria, que castiga acciones o declaraciones públicas, incluso a través del uso de medios de comunicación, redes de información y telecomunicaciones o Internet, criticando la llamada misión de mantenimiento de la paz del ejército ruso en Transnistria, o presentando interpretaciones percibidas como "falsas" por el gobierno de Transnistria de la misión militar del ejército ruso. La pena es de hasta tres años de cárcel para la gente común o de hasta siete años de cárcel si el delito fuere cometido por una persona responsable o un grupo de personas por acuerdo previo.23

El 22 de junio de 2018, la Asamblea General de la ONU adoptó una resolución (documento A/72/L.58), que instó a la Federación Rusa a retirar incondicionalmente sus tropas y armamentos del territorio de la República de Moldavia.

Hasta el día de hoy, Moldavia continúa solicitando la retirada de las tropas rusas de Transnistria, habiéndolo hecho tan recientemente como en 2021.24 Además, en 2022, en medio de un aumento de las tensiones entre Ucrania y Rusia, aparecieron denuncias de la inteligencia ucraniana de que el gobierno de Vladímir Putin estaba tratando de preparar "provocaciones" contra los soldados rusos en Transnistria con el fin de crear un pretexto para intervenir desde el lado oeste a Ucrania como parte de una invasión militar total.25










Besarabia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org






Por cierto, caso calcadito económicamente al Donbas. Moldavia agricultura y Transnitria industria:

¨Economía
Aunque fuera la república de la URSS más densamente poblada, la economía de la RSS de Moldavia se basaba principalmente en la producción agrícola, especialmente la producción frutícola. La única región de Moldavia con presencia destacable de industria era Transnistria, que en 1990 suponía el 40% del PIB moldavo y el 90% de la producción de electricidad.¨ República Socialista Soviética de Moldavia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## pgas (26 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Twitter acepta la oferta de Elon
> 
> Twitter es ahora del conglomerado Tesla.
> 
> ...




mismo perro distinto collar





la 1,


----------



## magufone (26 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Cuando uno lee lo que escriben, la conclusión a la que uno llega es que esa gente está mal de la cabeza. Así de simple. O eso, o son uno putos amargados, llenos de traumas y ahora como tienen un cierto estatus intentan vengarse del mundo.
> 
> Además, por mucho que se llenen la boca con la palabra tolerancia, son unos intolerantes en grado sumo. Para ellos, lo realmente válido, lo que ha de prevalecer, es lo suyo. Lo de los demás no cuenta, no vale nada, y si hay que erradicarlo pues que así sea. Son totalmente sectarios, ese mezclar objetividad y subjetividad es el pan suyo de cada día.



Se llaman a si mismos tolerantes, cierto.
Pero son todo lo contrario y lo demuestran a cada dia.


----------



## NS 4 (26 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Como dicen algunos no me gusta la estrategia de Putiniano tan contemplativa, el tiempo como en 2014 dará o quitara razones, espero no acertar como en ese año .



El caldo bueno...se hace a fuego lento...te da tiempo a preparar la mesa, hablar con tus invitados...y al final te sale una sopa cojonuda!!!


----------



## Nicors (26 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Pues yo que ellos me preocuparía.
> Cuidado no vaya Rusia a cambiar de estrategia y ataque los cargamentos de armas que llegan impunemente a Ucrania.



El mundo ya no le tiene miedo a putin

Mira que dice Trump


vil. dijo:


> jajajaaaa... vamos que si corta los puentes, adios guerra... a ver MADURA...
> 
> Los rusos saben PERFECTAMENTE lo que hacen, lo mismo que lo suele saber el Tio Sam... otra cosa es a dónde pueden llegar y las condiciones que pueden aportar...
> 
> ...



Joder vaya estrategia que los masacraron en su denominada operación especial y ahora en la 2 no avanzan. Dudo que haya una tercera, en todo caso Rusia debería marcharse por donde vinieron porque la que le puede caer cuando la artillería occidental llegue a los ucras, puede ser la del pulpo.


----------



## Marchamaliano (26 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La fábrica-fortaleza
> 
> 
> Artículo Original: Dmitry Steshin / Komsomolskaya Pravda Ni la Ucrania actual ni el oligarca Rinat Ajmetov tienen nada que ver con Azovstal. Fue construida por la Unión Soviética, que lo hizo dos v…
> ...



Gracias por el artículo, me ha parecido muy interesante.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (26 Abr 2022)

Se ha visto humo negro sobre la planta de Azovstal, informa Sky News. Los nazis aún no pueden elegir un nuevo Papa


----------



## vil. (26 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> * off topic deportivo*
> 
> La resistencia a marchas largas depende de dos factores que están ligados:
> 
> ...



Lo que más daño ha hecho a este mundo es la especialización del conocimiento... la gente es incapaz de extrapolar el conocimiento general de cualquier materia... 

Ves lo que acontece normalmente en una guerra del Tio Sam, ya en Irak o en la propia Afganistan y ves la envestida de un organismo tipo 4b contra un pobre organismo tipo 1... ahora conforme el tiempo va pasando y el organismo tipo 1 empieza a tener ese necesario largo tiempo, a la par que el consumo energético va haciendo mella, la abeja que pica y pica destruye...

Todos los grandes ejércitos conquistadores del mundo han sido organismos tipo 1... podían ser rápidos si tenían caballos u otros elementos, pero al final eran lentos, pero capaces de inmensas marchas y consumos energéticos básicos, sobre el terreno...

Eso sí, en cuanto se convertían en imperios empezaban a cambiar a un tipo 4 b progresivamente... lo primero que hacían era encastillarse, ¿porqué?, pues porque precisaban DESCANSO entre esfuerzo y esfuerzo y no podían permitirse largas jornadas... 

Qué está sucediendo, pues algo simple... que de esto la OTAN y muchos estrategas se han percatado, más por experiencias negativas que por extracción de conocimientos de materias diversas... qué han hecho últimamente, pues usar unidades con velocidad a través de vehículos y gran capacidad de tiempo en movimiento, es decir organismos tipo1 con artefactos para obtener velocidad y ser capaces de estar constantemente picando aquí y allí, sin prisa, pero sin pausa... hormigas incansable y MUY TRABAJADORAS... el ejército sirio que era una especie de mastodonte aburguesado y falto de entrenamiento alguno era como un peso pesado con el doble de peso del que corresponde, un DESASTRE absoluto y que perdía irremisiblemente...

La solución... SIMPLE... dar a los conquistadores el ESPACIO y OBLIGARLES A CONVERTIRSE en organismos tipo 4b... y LISTO el asunto...

Y la gente no lo ve...

Qué hace el ejército ruso ahí parapetado... pues obligar al ejército tipo 1 Ucraniano a convertirse en un ejército tipo 4b... y claro RECONVERTIR a un maratoniano en un velocista, como que es IMPOSIBLE, dada esa tabla que tú expones... y es cierto que los organismos tipo 1 van a picar y picar y picar, especialmente porque los tipo 4b suelen precisar mucho descanso entre hostia que dan y hostia que dan, AHORA ESO SI, cada hostia que reparten machacan a una gran cantidad de organismos tipo 1 y... en un CUADRILATERO cerrado o espacio REDUCIDO... el organismo tipo 1 no tiene nada que hacer...

Parece simple de entender, pero a la gente se le hace complicado...

Tú meterías a un peso pesado con un pluma en un cuadrilatero:NO... pero en un campo de futbol, a ver si el velocista es capaz de pillarlo, que si lo pilla, pero como no lo pille en la primera carrera, está bien jodido y al pasar media hora ya me contarás que posibilidades tiene...

Pero hay gente que es INCAPAZ en absoluto de seguir lógicas de razonamiento si lo sacas de su guarida particular...

Para quíen guste del boxeo, estamos viendo al mejor Mike Tyson (que no eran un excelso boxeador, pero tenía una megapegada) con el mejor Sugar Ray Leonard... por ahora Tyson no ha metido mucho puño, pero alguna pegada ya le ha dado, no de lleno, Sugar sigue bailando, pero es que Tyson está ahí sentado a la espera de que Sugar se acerque a su esquina... en fin... el combate así montado tiene un resultado bien sencillo de entender... u obligas a Tyson a salirse de esa esquina y su silla dónde espera al tal Sugar o... Sugar ahí no va a entrar y como entre... es lo que hay...


----------



## raptors (26 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Se ha visto humo negro sobre la planta de Azovstal, informa Sky News. Los nazis aún no pueden elegir un nuevo Papa




_Ja, ja, ja_


----------



## Azrael_II (26 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Se ha visto humo negro sobre la planta de Azovstal, informa Sky News. Los nazis aún no pueden elegir un nuevo Papa



Humo negro es quema de plásticos, gasolina ,pintura, materiales químicos....

Es decir si es muy profundo el incendio, en pisos inferiores, van a morir algunos intoxicados


----------



## vil. (26 Abr 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Pues precisamente este es el razonamiento de Rusia: fuerza bruta y pura y ver relaciones internacionales como una relación de las fuerzas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Eso es o engañarse o mentirse a uno descaradamente sobre el otros y entonces sólo ves enemigos o infantilizas a los demás en un juego de buenos y malos...

A Polonia le ha obligado Rusia a asumir la agenda energética europea o fue Putin quíen señalo que los europeos están locos con sus agendas energéticas.. quíen fue ahí el amigo de Polonia, Putin o el resto de europa... 

Si mañana precisas el gas ruso y el te exige CONTRAPRESTACIONES, ¿ha sido el TU ENEMIGO?... es él quíen te convierte en débil o simplemente defiende sus intereses y por tanto está actuando con coherencia... ¿qué has hecho tú al respeto de la agenda energética polaca?... por cierto, ¡¿QUÉ OPINAS DE ELLO?!...

Rusia en el tema del gas ofreció a Europa un intercambio que era una negociación y que para bien o mal podía ser bueno o malo, pero había que entenderlo... daba acceso a sus campos a empresas europeas, pero quería parte en la distribución... era un negocio y había una negociación... qué hizo europa...

Qué hizo Rusia cuando europa intentó construir Nabuco... pues nos ganó con el negocio...

Son negocios... la vida es así... y es estúpido en tomarte todo esto como si fuese algo personal... son negocios y es saber qué hacer para mejorar tu posición... a veces se pierde y otras se gana, lo que no puedes es intentar ganar por la fuerza bruta... y no, en este caso Rusia no nos ha ganado por la fuerza bruta, ni con el Nabuco, ni con Siria, ni siquiera con Ucrania... hemos utilizado malas estrategias y HEMOS PERDIDO, pero no hemos aprendido...

Seguimos utilizando la estrategia del Tio Sam y la fuerza bruta... el poder duro, que alguien diría... lo mismo en Irak, que en Afganistan, que en Siria, que en Libia o el Dombas... y una y otra vez últimamente perdemos y una y otra vez volvemos a por más...

Cada uno tiene sus intereses... europa los suyos, si eso que es europa se supone una, LO QUE TIENE es que ver cómo mejor se defienden... y no, europa no tiene capacida para guerrear, no desde hace demasiadas décadas y CUIDADO, nadie quiere ver a una de las naciones europeas con esa capacidad, que es Alemania y esta que debiera entenderlo en lugar de ello PASA DE TODO y en lugar de buscar potenciar el ejército de alguna otra nación se dedica a llamar a los griegos vagos Y ESTOS son quienes están en primera línea frente a los turcos... YA ME CONTARAS....


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (26 Abr 2022)

Se ha comentado ya lo de la llegada de 6000 voluntarios norcoreanos. ¿Es cierto?. Visto en comentarios de youtube de José el gaditano


----------



## Malevich (26 Abr 2022)

petroglifo dijo:


> Si los movimientos de tropas rumanas se confirman, es debido a que los polacos son demasiado lentos a ojos otanicos, si Rumania ocupa la pequeña franja de Transnistria, debera llevar la guerra al oblast de Odessa para protegerse, el ejercito rumano esta pobremente equipado, incluso para una guerra defensiva, si se incrementan los vuelos americanos con material de guerra con destino a Bucarest, eso nos dara una respuesta a la veracidad de esta informacion.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1037964



Sí Rumanía entra en Moldavia el tratado de la OTAN no le da cobertura. Es el mismo caso que los polacos en Ucrania. 
Veracidad mínima, salvo que Bucarest, gobierno solo legitimado en las elecciones por el 40% de participación, quiera suicidarse.


----------



## Azrael_II (26 Abr 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Se ha comentado ya lo de la llegada de 6000 voluntarios norcoreanos. ¿Es cierto?. Visto en comentarios de youtube de José el gaditano



Corea del Norte debería probar sus tropas


----------



## Teuro (26 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Alemania no tenía solamente doscientos tanques ? Ya pierde un 40% de golpe. Aquí hay un plan keynesiano para revivir la industria militar europea una vez nos quedemos sin nada más que los aviones y barcos, y porque eso no es fácil regalarlo.



Deben de estar las armamentísticas ahora mismito en Europa, EEUU, Rusia y China a tres turnos.


----------



## Agilipollado (26 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Sí Rumanía entra en Moldavia el tratado de la OTAN no le da cobertura. Es el mismo caso que los polacos en Ucrania.
> Veracidad mínima, salvo que Bucarest, gobierno solo legitimado en las elecciones por el 40% de participación, quiera suicidarse.



Rumania sabe que Rusia no puede hacer nada para defender Transnistria, pues tiene las capacidades militares mermadas, por lo que recuperar Transnistria seria una operación rápida y sin mayores problemas.


----------



## Kabraloka (26 Abr 2022)

Atacan con granadas el Ministerio del Interior de la separatista Transnistria


Varias explosiones se han producido cerca de un edificio gubernamental en la región separatista de Transnistria, en Moldavia, según informa RIA Novosti. Funcionarios del...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## vil. (26 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> El mundo ya no le tiene miedo a putin
> 
> Mira que dice Trump
> 
> Joder vaya estrategia que los masacraron en su denominada operación especial y ahora en la 2 no avanzan. Dudo que haya una tercera, en todo caso Rusia debería marcharse por donde vinieron porque la que le puede caer cuando la artillería occidental llegue a los ucras, puede ser la del pulpo.



Trump tiene un problema, no es buen comunicador, es más un buen jugador de poker al que le gusta ser quíen quiera en cada jugada... eso está muy bien...

Trump no se metió en berengenales, ni en guerras... ¿no te parece curioso que fuese tan ODIADO y le montasen tal desaguisado con las personas de color?, ¿dónde ha quedado eso?...

Estoy más que seguro que con Trump esto no hubiese ocurrido, de hecho estoy más que seguro que Trump tenía tanto aprecio a la OTAN que sería el primero en deshacerla si los europeos no la pagaban de su bolsillo...

Valoro mucho a Trump y en su justa medida... el "america primero", el "muro" eran un proyecto DESGLOBALIZADOR, un adios al imperio y un NUEVAMENTE AMERICA... que además respeto y admiro, porque son una gran nación y un mal imperio, especialmente para sus ciudadanos...

ESTRATEGIA, es simple de explicar... mira Alemania y lo que piensa hoy y lo que pensaba hace 1 mes... lo que es peor, piensa en esa Alemania que tenía PANICO por una inflación del 3% y ahora se va a tener que atragantar con inflaciones que esperemos no sigan según qué caminos... veo más cercana la dimisión del canciller alemán que incluso la caída de ucranianos o rusos... dale tiempo a esta guerra y vas a ver cómo nos divertimos los europeos, como nos estamos divirtiendo ya con inflaciones de casi dos dígitos y subidas salariles pírricas que no van a superar el 3%... o lo que es lo mismo como tu cuenta bancaria pierde del orden del 10% sin que te enteres... cuantos crees que podemos aguantar financiando esa guerra, un año, dos... 

Ahora ponte en Rusia y dime CUANTO crees que puede aguantar ahí al lado de su frontera parapetado viendo al ejército ucraniano rompíendose los cuernos contra un muro... 

Así las cosas sólo un tonto no ve que vamos a perder... sí o sí y lo que ya es más dramático nos vamos a arruinar por el camino... como estrategia no tiene desperdicio, seguramente... 

Y esto es un foro de economía, se presupone que sabes LEER lo que acontece a ese nivel y no vas a venir aquí vendiendo GAITAS como si esto fuese un estadio y fuesemos forofos... vamos que sería el colmo...


----------



## amcxxl (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## El-Mano (26 Abr 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Se ha comentado ya lo de la llegada de 6000 voluntarios norcoreanos. ¿Es cierto?. Visto en comentarios de youtube de José el gaditano



Si no han aceptado a las milicias sirias y etc... ¿ahora van a aceptar las coreanas? pensad un poco.


----------



## lostsoul242 (26 Abr 2022)

Agilipollado dijo:


> Rumania sabe que Rusia no puede hacer nada para defender Transnistria, pues tiene las capacidades militares mermadas, por lo que recuperar Transnistria seria una operación rápida y sin mayores problemas.



Tu si que estas mermao , pero de la chota . 
Ya veras las risas cuando empiecen a sacar los T-90 asi de la nada , de hecho se dice , se rumorea , se cuenta , que para el asalto definitivo a la bolsa del Donbass van a empezar a aparecer unos pocos .


----------



## Malevich (26 Abr 2022)

Rusia tiene casi 2.000 hombres en la zona y sería casus belli. Y sin cobertura legal OTAN. Una aventura irresponsable en pos de la "Gran Rumanía", a la altura de la Junta militar Argentina en las Malvinas.... 

Rusia, Moldavia y los separatistas deberían sentarse y solucionar el problema. Otra cosa es que a Moldavia le dejen los "socios" occidentales. Lo tendrán que hacer si los rusos llegan a Odessa, quieran o no.


----------



## amcxxl (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## FiorenzoMagni (26 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Hoy ha sido dia festivo en Italia. Se celebra que tal dia como hoy llegaron los usanos a "liberar" Italia de los nazis, el problema es que tras 77 años todavia no se han ido, y para mas inri, Italia paga el 37% de los gastos de ocupación.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1037781



9 he contado. En España solo está la de Rota, verdad?


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (26 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Si no han aceptado a las milicias sirias y etc... ¿ahora van a aceptar las coreanas? pensad un poco.








  

*  Francisco A.C  *
hace 12 horas (editado)

Otros 6000 norcoreanos salieron esta mañana en trenes rumbo a rusia para unirse a frente del dombas.. entre ellos ,esta (segun el noticiario coreano) el legendario ..she -she. Un franco tirador colosal y experto en tecnicas de combate extremas. Dios les coja confesados a los del batallos Azok.


----------



## vettonio (26 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Lo que más daño ha hecho a este mundo es la especialización del conocimiento... la gente es incapaz de extrapolar el conocimiento general de cualquier materia...
> 
> Ves lo que acontece normalmente en una guerra del Tio Sam, ya en Irak o en la propia Afganistan y ves la envestida de un organismo tipo 4b contra un pobre organismo tipo 1... ahora conforme el tiempo va pasando y el organismo tipo 1 empieza a tener ese necesario largo tiempo, a la par que el consumo energético va haciendo mella, la abeja que pica y pica destruye...
> 
> ...



Es usted brillante.


----------



## crocodile (26 Abr 2022)

Ojo.

Parece que atacan Transnistria.

Torres de comunicaciones destruidas.

Moldavia cierra el espacio aéreo.


----------



## Sinjar (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## Octubrista (26 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Humo negro es quema de plásticos, gasolina ,pintura, materiales químicos....
> 
> Es decir si es muy profundo el incendio, en pisos inferiores, van a morir algunos intoxicados



O cadáveres rociados con esas sustancias, a saber, es típico de querer eliminar pruebas, o simplemente poner una barrera a modo barricada.


----------



## crocodile (26 Abr 2022)

Yankees no descartan invasión con los australianos de islas Salomón.
Estos no se andan con coñas.



Según The Guardian, Estados Unidos no descartó una acción militar si China establece una base militar en las Islas Salomón.

Tras una reunión con el presidente de las islas, el embajador Daniel Kritenbrink declaró lo siguiente:

▪“Por supuesto, respetamos la soberanía de las Islas Salomón, pero también queríamos hacerles saber que si se tomaran medidas para establecer una presencia militar permanente de facto responderíamos muy naturalmente a esas preocupaciones”

A la pregunta de cómo responderian el embajador estadounidense dijo:

▪“Mire, no voy a especular y no estoy en condiciones de hablar sobre lo que Estados Unidos puede o no hacer en una situación así”.

▫@ENTRE_GUERRAS▫


----------



## lostsoul242 (26 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ojo.
> 
> Parece que atacan Transnistria.
> 
> ...



Si eso es asi y son los ukros habran cometido una enorme cagada .
Todo lo que sea no atacar a rusos de Rusia (o prorusos de Ucrania) es el fin del relato de "ejque los pobrej ukrojj que sufren ataquejj e invasion siendo un paijj soberano , etc.."
Vamos que no podrian hacer mas feliz al Kremlin .


----------



## manodura79 (26 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Proyecto Blue Beam calienta que sales:
> 
> 
> @zerohedge
> El Astrofísico De Harvard Dice Que Alien-Tech Se Estrelló En El Océano Pacífico, Y Ahora Quiere Recuperarlo



Nah, otro catedrático buscando paguita. Porque ya me dirás cómo diantres pretende sacar algo que cayó en el Pacífico. Repito, en el Pacífico. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Xan Solo (26 Abr 2022)

lostsoul242 dijo:


> Si eso es asi y son los ukros habran cometido una enorme cagada .
> Todo lo que sea no atacar a rusos de Rusia (o prorusos de Ucrania) es el fin del relato de "ejque los pobrej ukrojj que sufren ataquejj e invasion siendo un paijj soberano , etc.."
> Vamos que no podrian hacer mas feliz al Kremlin .



No, el relato occidental seguirá siendo el que vendan los medios occidentales.

Si Ucrania ha atacado esa zona es porque están desesperados por internacionalizar el conflicto, pero es posible que la jugada les salga mal. Si Moldavia apoya el ataque ucraniano a un territorio que considera suyo o bien está admitiendo que no es suyo, o se está posicionando con Ucrania en una guerra abierta con Rusia. 
Claro que de dirigentes soristas me espero cualquier cosa.
Rumanía, supongo, apoyará desde la barrera, como hace Polonia con los ucros. Pero si interviene la ha cagado con todo el equipo.

Pueden ser ya abiertamente los primeros actos de la TGM, la tercera guerra mundial.


----------



## vettonio (26 Abr 2022)

El País
*Oliver Stone: “El Putin que yo conocí no es el loco, irresponsable y asesino que presentan hoy los medios”*
Jacinto Antón - Ayer a las 21:41

Genio y figura. Autocalificado de “viejo cineasta de izquierdas”, empeñado en llevar la contraria y polemizar, Oliver Stone, el cineasta de películas inolvidables como _Platoon, Nacido el cuatro de julio_ o _JFK: caso abierto_, no ha dudado hoy en Barcelona, donde presenta su documental sobre el asesinato del presidente Kennedy, en salir en defensa de Vladímir Putin, con la que está cayendo. Preguntado por este diario sobre qué piensa del presidente ruso, al que realizó varias entrevistas entre 2015 y 2017 convertidas en una serie televisiva de cuatro horas, Stone (Nueva York, 75 años), ha contestado que “no lo puedes separar del Estado”. Y ha añadido: “Hace tres años que lo vi por última vez, pero el hombre que yo conocí no tenía nada que ver con el loco, irresponsable y asesino que presentan hoy los medios comparándolo a Hitler y Stalin. El Putin que conocí era racional, calmado, siempre actuando en el interés del pueblo ruso, un verdadero hijo de Rusia, un patriota, lo que no implica un nacionalista”. 

Stone, cuyas _The Putin Interviews_ han sido consideradas suaves con el entrevistado, ha descrito una Rusia “reducida y mutilada”, menoscabada en su extensión tras el colapso de la URSS y con mucha población rusa irredenta en otros territorios. El cineasta ha dicho que ha habido un plan a largo plazo de EE UU para situar un gobierno pro occidental y antirruso en Ucrania, “cuando Ucrania siempre había sido neutral, con gobiernos elegidos democráticamente”, y convertir al país en un útil antagonista de Rusia, “lo que se ha conseguido con Zelenski”. La idea en última instancia, ha sugerido, es desestabilizar Rusia, cambiar el régimen ruso, “sacar a Putin y poner otro Yeltsin”. Stone, que no ha dudado en recordar que hubo ucranianos que lucharon a favor de Hitler y asesinaron judíos y gitanos, ha descrito a EE UU como “un animal asesino, un perro de presa, que no se detendrá con Rusia y luego seguirá con otra civilización más antigua: China”. Ha deplorado que se haya trazado una línea maniquea entre los rusos como los malos y EE UU como los buenos”. 

Oliver Stone: “El Putin que yo conocí no es el loco, irresponsable y asesino que presentan hoy los medios” (msn.com)


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (26 Abr 2022)

*Líderes militares de EE. UU. se reunirán con aliados en Alemania*

El secretario de Defensa, Lloyd Austin, quiere que la OTAN envíe más ayuda a Ucrania, lo que podría dificultar que Rusia reconstruya su ejército después de pérdidas significativas en dos meses de guerra.









Ukraine Live Updates: U.S. Military Leaders to Meet With Allies in Germany


Secretary of Defense Lloyd Austin wants NATO to send more aid to Ukraine that could make it harder for Russia to rebuild its military after significant losses in two months of war.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Bartleby (26 Abr 2022)

El tal Kuleba este de quien antes no sabíamos ni de su existencia, dice que Rusia va de farol con lo de la tercera guerra mundial, que no hagamos ni caso y que armemos a Ucrania. Estos personajes ignorantes e imprudentes suelen aparecer siempre antes de las tragedias. A lo largo de la historia hay ejemplos semejantes


----------



## Malevich (26 Abr 2022)

La fuente de la implicación de Rumanía es Strelkov, así que os podéis quedar tranquilos.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (26 Abr 2022)

Agilipollado dijo:


> Rumania sabe que Rusia no puede hacer nada para defender Transnistria, pues tiene las capacidades militares mermadas, por lo que recuperar Transnistria seria una operación rápida y sin mayores problemas.



¿Haciendo honor al nick?

Rusia no está usando ni el 10% de sus efectivos, excluidos reservistas. Y sólo hace un par de semanas está empezando a usar el armamento más moderno. ¿De verdad cree que Rusia tiene "las capacidades militares mermadas"?

Atacar Pridnestrovie es una muy, muy mala idea. Lavrov no mencionó ayer la posibilidad de una guerra mundial sólo porque se levantó con el pie izquierdo.


----------



## crocodile (26 Abr 2022)

Parece que irán más allá del Donbas.
No les queda otra.

❗Después de llegar a las fronteras de la región de Donetsk, es necesario comenzar la siguiente etapa de la operación, teniendo en cuenta lo que está sucediendo en Pridnestrovie y el bombardeo de las regiones de la Federación Rusa que limitan con Ucrania - el jefe de la RPD Pushilin


----------



## ATDTn (26 Abr 2022)

Q


Agilipollado dijo:


> Rumania sabe que Rusia no puede hacer nada para defender Transnistria, pues tiene las capacidades militares mermadas, por lo que recuperar Transnistria seria una operación rápida y sin mayores problemas.



Qué tonterías 
Aquí cualquiera va y suelta cualquier, cosa

Los pocos soldados que Rusia tiene allí no pueden hacer nada. Pero no están para eso.
Para algunos ni con dibujos. Al menos es consecuente con su apodo


----------



## Minsky Moment (26 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Yankees no descartan invasión con los australianos de islas Salomón.
> Estos no se andan con coñas.
> 
> 
> ...



Vamos que ellos sí, pero los rusos no.


----------



## petroglifo (26 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Sí Rumanía entra en Moldavia el tratado de la OTAN no le da cobertura. Es el mismo caso que los polacos en Ucrania.
> Veracidad mínima, salvo que Bucarest, gobierno solo legitimado en las elecciones por el 40% de participación, quiera suicidarse.



Rumania solo hara lo que le diga los EEUU, mientras que los paises de mas peso de la UE, no le paren los pies a la Nato, vamos cuesta abajo y sin frenos.


----------



## arriondas (26 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> El tal Kuleba este de quien antes no sabíamos ni de su existencia, dice que Rusia va de farol con lo de la tercera guerra mundial, que no hagamos ni caso y que armemos a Ucrania. Estos personajes ignorantes e imprudentes suelen aparecer siempre antes de las tragedias. A lo largo de la historia hay ejemplos semejantes



Otro subnormal en nómina de Washington, el Kuleba este. Esparciendo la propaganda occidental de que la guerra nuclear es un farol, que Rusia no tiene huevos y tal. Dmytro, puto gilipollas de mierda, eso no es una cuestión de huevos, sino de no llevar a la gente a unos determinados límites y hacer que los traspasen. Incluso la persona más calmada y pacífica es capaz de meter una cuelma de espanto a otra persona, si este le ha hinchado los huevos más de la cuenta.

Guárdate de la ira del hombre tranquilo, Dmytro. Como se nota que es otro pijeras...


----------



## pemebe (26 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Yankees no descartan invasión con los australianos de islas Salomón.
> Estos no se andan con coñas.
> 
> 
> ...











US won’t rule out military action if China establishes base in Solomon Islands


Ambassador Daniel Kritenbrink warns security pact presents ‘potential regional security implications’




www.theguardian.com





*EEUU no descarta una acción militar si China establece una base en las Islas Salomón
El embajador Daniel Kritenbrink advierte que el pacto de seguridad presenta "potenciales implicaciones de seguridad regional"*
Mar 26 Abr 2022 04.45 BST

*Uno de los más altos funcionarios de EE.UU. en el Pacífico se ha negado a descartar una acción militar contra las Islas Salomón si éstas permiten que China establezca una base militar allí, diciendo que el acuerdo de seguridad entre los países presenta "potenciales implicaciones de seguridad regional" para EE.UU. y otros aliado*s.

El embajador Daniel Kritenbrink, subsecretario de Estado para Asuntos de Asia Oriental y el Pacífico, formó parte de una delegación estadounidense de alto nivel que visitó el país del Pacífico la semana pasada.

Dijo que el equipo estadounidense, del que también formaba parte el coordinador del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional para asuntos indo-pacíficos, Kurt Campbell, mantuvo una reunión "constructiva y sincera" de 90 minutos con el primer ministro Manasseh Sogavare, en la que el equipo estadounidense detalló sus preocupaciones sobre el acuerdo de seguridad recientemente firmado con China.

"Queríamos exponer a nuestros amigos de las Salomón cuáles son nuestras preocupaciones", dijo Kritenbrink. *"El primer ministro Sogavare indicó que, en opinión de las Islas Salomón, el acuerdo que han concluido tiene únicamente implicaciones internas. Pero hemos dejado claro que el acuerdo tiene posibles implicaciones para la seguridad regional, no sólo para nosotros, sino para los aliados y socios de toda la región."*

El martes, *Kritenbrink reiteró la disposición de EE.UU. a actuar en la región si China establece una base militar.*

"Por supuesto, *respetamos la soberanía de las Islas Salomón*, *pero también queríamos hacerles saber* que si se dieran pasos para establecer una presencia militar permanente de facto, capacidades de proyección de poder o una instalación militar, entonces *tendríamos preocupaciones significativas, y responderíamos muy naturalmente a esas preocupacione*s", dijo.

Cuando se le preguntó en qué consistiría esa respuesta, dijo: "Mire, no voy a especular y no estoy en condiciones de hablar de lo que Estados Unidos puede o no hacer en una situación así".

Presionado sobre si descartaría la posibilidad de que Estados Unidos emprendiera una acción militar contra las Islas Salomón en caso de que se estableciera una base naval y, en caso contrario, *si se sentía cómodo con las declaraciones del primer ministro australiano, Scott Morrison, de que la base era una "línea roja" para Australia, dijo: "No tengo mucho que añadir más allá de lo que ya he declarado".*

En una declaración de la semana pasada, *el gobierno de Biden dijo que Estados Unidos "respondería en consecuencia" si se permitía a China establecer una presencia a largo plazo en las islas, al tiempo que señalaba las garantías de Sogavare de que no tenía intención de permitir una base militar.*

La retórica se intensificó a raíz de la declaración, con *el primer ministro australiano, Scott Morrison, diciendo que Australia tenía "la misma línea roja" que EE.UU. en lo que respecta a la participación de China en las Islas Salomón*, y el ministro de Defensa, Peter Dutton, utilizando su discurso del Día de Anzac el lunes para declarar: *"Australia debería prepararse para la guerra", afirmando que China estaba "en un curso muy deliberado en este momento".*

Kritenbrink también señaló las ambiciones militares de China, diciendo: "Creo que es importante en este contexto, tener en cuenta que sabemos que la RPC [República Popular China] está tratando de establecer una logística de ultramar más robusta y una infraestructura básica que permita al EPL [Ejército Popular de Liberación] proyectar y mantener el poder militar a mayores distancias. Así que queríamos tener esa conversación sincera con nuestros amigos de las Salomón. Les expusimos nuestras preocupaciones... y hemos indicado que seguiremos vigilando de cerca la situación y seguiremos comprometiéndonos con ellos en el futuro".

El texto del acuerdo de seguridad que firmaron China e Islas Salomón es secreto, aunque los diputados salomonenses han pedido al primer ministro que lo haga público.

"Creo que está claro que sólo un puñado de personas en un círculo muy reducido ha visto este acuerdo. Y el propio primer ministro ha sido citado públicamente diciendo que sólo compartiría los detalles con el permiso de China, lo que creo que también es una fuente de preocupación", dijo Kritenbrink.

Sin embargo, un borrador del acuerdo se filtró en las redes sociales el mes pasado y contenía disposiciones que permitían a China "realizar visitas en barco, llevar a cabo el reabastecimiento logístico y hacer escala y transición en las Islas Salomón".

Kritenbrink afirmó que "Estados Unidos de América no está en el negocio de pedir a los países que elijan entre Estados Unidos y China o cualquier otro". Pero sí está interesado en promover "una visión proactiva para volver a compartir los intereses y principios que creemos que son vitales para todos nuestros amigos de la región".

*En resumen Ucrania puede hacer lo que quiera porque va conmigo, pero Islas Salomon no porque no va conmigo.*


----------



## crocodile (26 Abr 2022)

Se agrava la situación en Transnistria.

️‍⚧️⚡Los vehículos aéreos no tripulados lanzaron minas de la OTAN en el aeródromo militar de Tiraspol

En Tiraspol, un aeródromo militar fue alcanzado por minas de 60 mm, que probablemente fueron lanzadas desde drones.
Con el agravamiento de la situación, crece la amenaza de una provocación contra las fuerzas de paz rusas que velan por la seguridad en la región.


----------



## petroglifo (26 Abr 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> 5 millones USD ha costado la casa de la hija de su amante. Por lo visto Sochi no le bastaba.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Cuanto vale un futbolista de primer nivel? y un diplomatico de primer nivel?, toda la vida dedicada a la diplomacia y queria retirarse, pero Putin lo convencio para proseguir en su puesto.


----------



## frangelico (26 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> US won’t rule out military action if China establishes base in Solomon Islands
> 
> 
> Ambassador Daniel Kritenbrink warns security pact presents ‘potential regional security implications’
> ...



Que educados son, respetan la soberanía pero "les hacen saber" , supongo que a tiros, que no les gusta lo que hacen. Habrá que estar atento, a ver si parten de San Diego barcos próximamente. Un desmbarco combinado de USA y Australia sería fácil en un pais tan pequeño salvo que China les haya suministrado armas.


----------



## Trajanillo (26 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> US won’t rule out military action if China establishes base in Solomon Islands
> 
> 
> Ambassador Daniel Kritenbrink warns security pact presents ‘potential regional security implications’
> ...



Vaya lo que no permiten a otros, ellos se lo pueden permitir. Y los ciudadanos ovejiles occidentales aplaudiran con las orejas.


----------



## vil. (26 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Es usted brillante.



No me sobreestime... quíen realmente puso la tabla fue Alvin Red y quíen debería tener todo el mérito, INTUITIVAMENTE entendió lo razonable de la tabla en mi disertación... la intuición es algo maravilloso y que se suele basar en conocimiento adquirido, aún cuando no sea consciente...


----------



## lasoziedad (26 Abr 2022)

*Alemania autoriza el envío de tanques Gepard a Ucrania*

El *Gobierno alemán *dio este martes luz verde para el* envío a Ucrania de tanques tipo Gepard*, con capacidad de *defensa antiaérea,* pertenecientes a las existencias del *consorcio Krauss-Maffei Wegmann *(KMW), según medios alemanes.

KMW, según estas informaciones, habría recibido *autorización para vender a Kiev tanques de ese tipo*, que pueden también ser utilizados contra objetivos terrestres.

La revista "Der Spiegel" sostiene que es posible que la ministra de Defensa, *Christine Lambrecht,* haga un *anuncio al respecto durante una conferencia sobre Ucrania en la base estadounidense de Rammstein *que se celebra hoy con la asistencia del *secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, y el secretario de Defensa de EEUU, Lloyd Austin. *

Además, se espera que *Lambrecht* anuncie que el ejército alemán ofrecerá al *ejército ucraniano formación sobre el uso de un sistema de armas* enviado por Holanda.


----------



## Azrael_II (26 Abr 2022)

A raíz de este gran comentario surgió el debate:

[I*]El Mercader*, post: 40282208, member: 195101
Ha desaparecido el Post que acabo de subir, así que os lo pego aquí:

*Los Wokes nos están llevando a una guerra nuclear*

Lo primero que hago todos los días para informarme de la guerra en Ucrania es leer el Burbuja, el New York Times, Lo Pais, Russia Today (aquí no lo tengo censurado) y el Global Times. De esta forma me hago una idea más o menos veraz de lo que realmente está pasando (comparando opiniones y aplicando el sentido común).

Tengo que señalar que el tono empleado en los medios del “enemigo” (RT y Global Times) sin dejar de ser duro, es mucho más cerebral, pensado y mesurado que los medios occidentales. Nuestros medios parecen una cohorte de histéricas gritando, y pidiendo más y más guerra.

Todo esto me hace pensar en la cultura “Woke”: En la cultura woke como ya sabemos priman mucho más los sentimientos que la razón (como en el fascismo y el romanticismo clásico). Nada se piensa o medita, simplemente se escupen los sentimientos y se actúa. Para los wokes occidentales hay un enemigo muy malo al que hay que eliminar. Ese enemigo lo presentan como brutal y sanguinario, no atiende a razones, sus motivaciones no son racionales, solo quiere destruir…. ¿Os suena esto de algo?

En el momento en que intentas razonar con la gente y explicarle que las motivaciones de esta guerra son complejas y que detrás de la misma hay una lucha por las materias primas y por los recursos, te atacan sin compasión. Los wokes no quieren razonamientos complejos para problemas complejos, solo quieren respuestas sencillas: Una explicación sencilla a un problema complejo suele ser siempre mentira.

Los Wokes han expulsado del “circuito” a los moderados y a los pensadores, y con ello se está despidiendo a la gente con sentido común de puestos claves en el poder: Grandes empresas, política, servicios secretos, ejército, etc. (sobre todo en Estados Unidos, donde yo vivo).

Esto último nos está llevando a una guerra nuclear, ya que los políticos actuales están influenciados por los medios y estos por los “Wokes” y el histerismo de las redes sociales. Así mismo los militares también están cayendo en la trampa Woke. Se está pidiendo una intervención militar de la OTAN en las redes sociales y en todos los medios: Redes sociales y medios que se retroalimentan entre sí y que están presionando de una forma brutal.

No le digas a un Woke que una guerra nuclear no puede ser ganada, o que cosas como Internet y cualquier servicio básico desaparecerían (incluidas sus vidas): No lo quieren creer. Piensan que todo será como una serie molona post-apocaliptica de NetFlix...
[/Q


Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> *  Francisco A.C  *
> hace 12 horas (editado)
> 
> Otros 6000 norcoreanos salieron esta mañana en trenes rumbo a rusia para unirse a frente del dombas.. entre ellos ,esta (segun el noticiario coreano) el legendario ..she -she. Un franco tirador colosal y experto en tecnicas de combate extremas. Dios les coja confesados a los del batallos Azok.





lostsoul242 dijo:


> Si eso es asi y son los ukros habran cometido una enorme cagada .
> Todo lo que sea no atacar a rusos de Rusia (o prorusos de Ucrania) es el fin del relato de "ejque los pobrej ukrojj que sufren ataquejj e invasion siendo un paijj soberano , etc.."
> Vamos que no podrian hacer mas feliz al Kremlin .



Quién dice que sean los ukros


----------



## lasoziedad (26 Abr 2022)

*Putin aborda hoy con Guterres la situación de Ucrania*

El *presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin*, *se reunirá hoy en el Kremlin* con el secretario general de la ONU, *António Guterres, *quien ha pedido reiteradamente el cese de las hostilidades en Ucrania.

Guterres, que llega a Moscú procedente de Ankara, donde mantuvo un encuentro con el presidente turco, Recep Tayyip Erdogan, que lidera el principal esfuerzo de mediación para tratar de detener el conflicto, antes de ver a Putin *se reunirá con el ministro de Exteriores ruso, Serguéi Lavrov.*
El "objetivo común es poner *fin a la guerra *cuanto antes y crear las condiciones para terminar con el sufrimiento de los civiles", subrayó la ONU en un comunicado sobre las consultas del secretario general en la capital turca.

La semana pasada Guterres solicitó *reuniones por separado con Putin y con el presidente de Ucrania, Volodímir Zelenski,* para debatir "pasos urgentes para establecimiento de la paz".


----------



## Arraki (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## petroglifo (26 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> En resumen Ucrania puede hacer lo que quiera porque va conmigo, pero Islas Salomon no porque no va conmigo.



Si los "democratas" australianos tienen que invadir las Islas Salomon y meter a sus habitantes polinesios en reservas junto con los aborigenes aussies, lo haran por la reina, los anglocabrones carecen de escrupulos.


----------



## lasoziedad (26 Abr 2022)

*El programa de refugiados de EEUU provoca incertidumbre en los ucranianos que siguen en Tijuana*

El *programa "United For Ukraine (U4U)*", que *limita la entrada de refugiados ucranianos a Estados Unidos, a través de las fronteras con México*, y que este lunes entró en vigor ha provocado *incertidumbre entre los ciudadanos ucranianos *que siguen llegando a la fronteriza ciudad mexicana de *Tijuana*.

Los voluntarios que continúan atendiendo a los refugiados hicieron saber a los medios de comunicación que, aunque hay tranquilidad pues al momento no han conocido casos de rechazo en la frontera, las personas han comenzado a *preguntarse por cuál será su futuro* y de qué manera podrán entrar en Estados Unidos y no quedar varados en la ciudad.

Los propios voluntarios compartieron que durante la tarde-noche del domingo, antes de que terminara el plazo para la entrada del programa, los *ucranianos que aún permanecían en el lugar fueron trasladados en grandes grupos a través del puerto fronterizo peatonal de El Chaparra*l, ubicado al lado del de San Ysidro, el cual se ha mantenido cerrado al público desde marzo de 2020 debido a la pandemia.


----------



## Arraki (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## pemebe (26 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> US won’t rule out military action if China establishes base in Solomon Islands
> 
> 
> Ambassador Daniel Kritenbrink warns security pact presents ‘potential regional security implications’
> ...



Por comparar.

La distancia más cercana de las Islas Salomon.

*Más de 5.000 km (a las Islas Hawaii).
Mas de 2.000 km a Australia.

TODA EUROPA está a menos de 2.000km de la frontera rusa (salvo la peninsula iberica e Islandia). Ucrania está a 0km.*


----------



## arriondas (26 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> A raíz de este gran comentario surgió el debate:
> 
> [I*]El Mercader*, post: 40282208, member: 195101
> Ha desaparecido el Post que acabo de subir, así que os lo pego aquí:
> ...



En resumidas cuentas, los _wokes _piensan como niños pequeños. Al igual que estos, no sienten el peligro, no son conscientes de los riesgos, no asumen que sus actos tienen consecuencias. Su pensamiento no es racional, de ahí paridas como las que ha soltado Dmytro Kuleba. 

Los _wokes _son un ejemplo palmario de la infantilización de la sociedad occidental. El problema es que también están en la clase política (también influyen en ella), y tarde o temprano lo acabaremos pagando.


----------



## Arraki (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## crocodile (26 Abr 2022)

El gobierno de Transnistria anuncia la introducción de un nivel rojo de alerta antiterrorista, prevén la adopción de medidas adicionales de seguridad.

Confirman haber sufrido "3 ataques terroristas": El primero contra el Ministerio de Seguridad, uno contra unidades militares en el pueblo de Parkany y el ataque contra antenas de radio y televisión.


----------



## ussser (26 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si Rusia cae, lo primero que hará la OTAN es bloquear el chorro de gas y petróleo que a China le llega desde Siberia. ¿Que va a hacer China sin energía? China no lo va a permitir.



A no ser que ya esté pactado a priori.


----------



## Alvin Red (26 Abr 2022)

Vienen curvas:

*FAO index*




__





FAO Food Price Index | World Food Situation | Food and Agriculture Organization of the United Nations







www.fao.org


----------



## Marchamaliano (26 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ojo.
> 
> Parece que atacan Transnistria.
> 
> ...



No esperaba menos de los perritos de la OTAN.


----------



## crocodile (26 Abr 2022)

ussser dijo:


> A no ser que ya esté pactado a priori.



Yo no.me fio de los chinos, van a verlas venir al sol que más calienta.


----------



## Marchamaliano (26 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Otro subnormal en nómina de Washington, el Kuleba este. Esparciendo la propaganda occidental de que la guerra nuclear es un farol, que Rusia no tiene huevos y tal. Dmytro, puto gilipollas de mierda, eso no es una cuestión de huevos, sino de no llevar a la gente a unos determinados límites y hacer que los traspasen. Incluso la persona más calmada y pacífica es capaz de meter una cuelma de espanto a otra persona, si este le ha hinchado los huevos más de la cuenta.
> 
> Guárdate de la ira del hombre tranquilo, Dmytro. Como se nota que es otro pijeras...



El siguiente paso es que Rusia use armas nucleares tácticas, lo están deseando y lo van conseguir.


----------



## Arraki (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## vil. (26 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Alemania autoriza el envío de tanques Gepard a Ucrania*
> 
> El *Gobierno alemán *dio este martes luz verde para el* envío a Ucrania de tanques tipo Gepard*, con capacidad de *defensa antiaérea,* pertenecientes a las existencias del *consorcio Krauss-Maffei Wegmann *(KMW), según medios alemanes.
> 
> ...



Era inevitable... pues nada a enviar ARMAMENTO pesado y costoso... ahora lo importante las cantidades...

Por cierto,, un apunte casi INDECENTE del ARTICULO:

_ ...habría recibido _*autorización para vender a Kiev tanques de ese tipo..*


Que es que Kiev tiene una cueva llena de oro y que se repone infinitamente solo, hay quíen dice que esa MITICA cueva Ucraniana es el motivo real de toda esta diputa... esa mítica cueva es algo que todo el mundo cree que existe, pero los ucranianos han conseguido ocultar al resto del mundo... pero los rusos se han ido cienes de veces de la lengua sobre ella y al final todo el mundo sabe sobradamente que existe, otra cosa es saber en qué lugar está ubicada, pues ha sido siempre un secreto AMPLIAMENTE PROTEGICO, incluso de los muy malvados y deshonestos hombres de negocios ucranianos. Se sabe incluso que sólo un muy contado grupo de personas sabe de su existencia y son los que gestionan en bien de Ucrania dicho tesoro escondido, ni siquiera presidentes que hubo y que hoy hay saben ni dónde está, ni las tan INMENSAS RIQUEZAS que es capaz de REGENERAR EXPONTANEAMENTE a voluntad de la propia cueva, que parece (según todos los relatos) regenerar a voluntad....


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (26 Abr 2022)

Para Ucrania, la operación contra Transnistria puede convertirse en el principal objetivo estratégico para reponer municiones. Además, no hay necesidad de ocupar toda la república no reconocida. A 2 kilómetros de la frontera con Ucrania, en el territorio de la PMR, se encuentra el depósito de municiones más grande de Europa. Se encuentra en el pueblo de Kolbasna. 

Este arsenal está custodiado por el grupo de trabajo de las tropas rusas (OGRF) estacionadas en Pridnestrovie, así como por el ejército local. Según varios expertos, la cantidad de municiones del almacén en Transnistria será suficiente para décadas de guerra. Después de la pérdida de los almacenes principales en la región de Kharkiv, es importante que el Estado Mayor General encuentre una fuente permanente de municiones que proporcione al Frente Sur, ¡y los almacenes PMR son ideales para esto!


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Porque forma parte de la cultura woke: mezclar objetividad con subjetividad; asi, dos cosas: por un lado,no toleran ni entienden argumentos diferentes a los suyos, y por otro, debido a esta subjetividad entienden un pensamiento diferente al suyo como un ataque personal.
> La explicación: son simplemente SUBNORMALES.
> Y el problema, quieren convertir y convierten su tara en la norma.
> Es imposible debatir nada con estos bonobos.



Pues a mí me bloqueó Hermann Tersch por contestarle a un ataque a Trump, y se supone que este individuo no es muy progre. Aunque sí ha dejado claro con esta guerra que es un globalista fanático, cosa que al fin y al cabo viene a ser lo mismo.
Quiero decir que tuiter no es un foro de debate en realidad, no hay debates más allá de dos frases y las contestaciones se pierden en interminables listas de mensajes estúpidos. Aparte de baneos y bloqueos no hay discusiones, todo se limita a colgar una noticia/parida/frase que tu grupito de seguidores peloteros aplauden.


----------



## ussser (26 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Yo no.me fio de los chinos, van a verlas venir al sol que más calienta.



Esperemos que no, tampoco me fío.


----------



## rober713 (26 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Yo no.me fio de los chinos, van a verlas venir al sol que más calienta.



Yo tampoco, pero si se han preparado para convertirse en la 1ª potencia mundial ello conlleva tomar decisiones, ser el Nº1 tiene ventajas e inconvenientes, les ha llegado el momento de dar el golpe en la mesa


----------



## Marchamaliano (26 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Para Ucrania, la operación contra Transnistria puede convertirse en el principal objetivo estratégico para reponer municiones. Además, no hay necesidad de ocupar toda la república no reconocida. A 2 kilómetros de la frontera con Ucrania, en el territorio de la PMR, se encuentra el depósito de municiones más grande de Europa. Se encuentra en el pueblo de Kolbasna.
> 
> Este arsenal está custodiado por el grupo de trabajo de las tropas rusas (OGRF) estacionadas en Pridnestrovie, así como por el ejército local. Según varios expertos, la cantidad de municiones del almacén en Transnistria será suficiente para décadas de guerra. Después de la pérdida de los almacenes principales en la región de Kharkiv, es importante que el Estado Mayor General encuentre una fuente permanente de municiones que proporcione al Frente Sur, ¡y los almacenes PMR son ideales para esto!



Pues los rusos lo que deben hacer es volarlo


----------



## bigmaller (26 Abr 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> El siguiente paso es que Rusia use armas nucleares tácticas, lo están deseando y lo van conseguir.



La verdad es que todo pinta a una escalada. 

Como lo de Moldavia siga adelante, esto seria una carta blanca a todo.

Me parece a mi que la Merkel debe de estar trabajando mas que nunca. Y lo digo en serio.


----------



## bigmaller (26 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Para Ucrania, la operación contra Transnistria puede convertirse en el principal objetivo estratégico para reponer municiones. Además, no hay necesidad de ocupar toda la república no reconocida. A 2 kilómetros de la frontera con Ucrania, en el territorio de la PMR, se encuentra el depósito de municiones más grande de Europa. Se encuentra en el pueblo de Kolbasna.
> 
> Este arsenal está custodiado por el grupo de trabajo de las tropas rusas (OGRF) estacionadas en Pridnestrovie, así como por el ejército local. Según varios expertos, la cantidad de municiones del almacén en Transnistria será suficiente para décadas de guerra. Después de la pérdida de los almacenes principales en la región de Kharkiv, es importante que el Estado Mayor General encuentre una fuente permanente de municiones que proporcione al Frente Sur, ¡y los almacenes PMR son ideales para esto!



Seguro que hay un plan para ese caso.

Y una bomba tactica es para esto.
Está llegando el momento en el que las ffaa rusas pueden por su doctrina, lanzar una bomba tactica... . . Que empiecen a tomar decisiones los pragmaticos... .los que llevan estrellitas en las chaquetas porque la puta sociedad politica está ciega.


----------



## Snowball (26 Abr 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Pues los rusos lo que deben hacer es volarlo



Que manden de una vez a la infantería de marina


----------



## Bartleby (26 Abr 2022)

Escuchando a los broncas del Pentágono, a Lavrov y a un tal Kuleba. El mejor regalo para el día de la madre son pastillas de yodo.


----------



## Azrael_II (26 Abr 2022)

*Transnistria*; *explosiones en aeródromo*

_Finalmente, agregamos que justo ahora se supo de otro ataque en Tiraspol. Esta vez, el aeródromo fue golpeado usando un UAV. Según lo informado por el comandante militar Semyon Pegov. _


Por un lado tienen a gente infiltrada y están probando la reacción de un pueblo bastante aislado en el mundo aunque sean rusos... Por otro lado ya están destruyendo objetivos militares, antenas y atacando aerodromos.

Creo que hay un ataque de elementos de la OTAN internos, limítrofes y Ucrania.

Rusia se debe poner las pilas


----------



## amcxxl (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (26 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Escuchando a los broncas del Pentágono, a Lavrov y a un tal Kuleba. El mejor regalo para el día de la madre son pastillas de yodo.



_Novorosinform REPORTAJE:#Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia #Lavrov Dijo que era inaceptable subestimar las Perspectivas de una transición a una confrontación Nuclear entre Países, realmente existe tal amenaza AHORA, el Peligro es serio, es Real no debe ser subestimado._


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (26 Abr 2022)

El Subsecretario de Estado para las Fuerzas Armadas de Gran Bretaña dijo que "en una guerra, Ucrania tiene que golpear profundamente al enemigo para atacar sus líneas logísticas, los suministros de combustible, los depósitos de municiones, y esto forma parte de la guerra". Londres apoya a Ucrania en esta acción".

Si Ucrania admite que ha empezado a atacar a Rusia internamente, el Kremlin declarará oficialmente la guerra, lo que pondrá a prueba a muchos países de la OTSC. 

Por lo tanto, el "consejo" británico podría estar llevando a cabo una caída insidiosa en Ucrania, o jugar a romper la OTSC desde dentro, para que muchos países rompan los acuerdos y se nieguen a apoyar a Rusia en la crisis ucraniana.


----------



## vil. (26 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> A raíz de este gran comentario surgió el debate:
> 
> [I*]El Mercader*, post: 40282208, member: 195101
> Ha desaparecido el Post que acabo de subir, así que os lo pego aquí:
> ...




Mira esto viene pasando desde hace ya más de una década... y da miedo por no decir pánico... 

Hace unos días escuché una conferencia que alguien había recomendado por aquí, (perdón por no citar, pero no lo recuerdo), era de un general español y me dejó con cierta tranquilidad... era lúcida y no era en ningún caso la visión de un lunático... me dejó con cierto grado de tranquilidad y más optimista de lo que quizás merezca la situación...

Quiero pensar que lo mismo pasa en EE.UU.



Merece muy mucho la pena escucharla en su totalidad... quiero pensar que los ejército están en manos de gente, con al menos dos dedos de frente... llámame optimista, pero es que no quiero ni imaginar que quienes comandan ejércitos sean como cualquier feminista, fascista o uno de estos -istas...


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Abr 2022)

Barvinkove está sonando como objetivo crucial en ese frente desde el inicio de la operación, mucha atención si cae.


----------



## perrasno (26 Abr 2022)

¿Próxima semana?


----------



## Azrael_II (26 Abr 2022)

A parte de las tropas desplegadas;

Hay unos 85.000 varones rusos en la región , deben desde ya ser llamados a defender el territorio, solo con un 10% sería suficiente para presentar batalla a las incursiones otanicas y/o ucranianas. Deben diversificar el arsenal que tienen antes de que lo vuelen o lo que es peor que lo capturen

La región lo tiene difícil por su contesto histórico y su composición étnica.


----------



## Salamandra (26 Abr 2022)

perrasno dijo:


> ¿Próxima semana?



Yo me pregunto por qué da todo el mundo por sentado que sea mejor meterse ahora en transnitria que seguir con lo establecido y dejar a los militares rusos guardando el gran arsenal de armas y ya. Si pueden unos cuantos misiles y listo.


----------



## frangelico (26 Abr 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Yo me pregunto por qué da todo el mundo por sentado que sea mejor meterse ahora en transnitria que seguir con lo establecido y dejar a los militares rusos guardando el gran arsenal de armas y ya. Si pueden unos cuantos misiles y listo.



Quien ha invadido Transnistria, ucranianos o moldavos? Eso abre un segundo frente complicado de atender. Y para bombardear Moldavia hay que cruzar sobre la Ucrania occidental. Quizá unos misiles sobre Chisinau podrian lanzar, pero meterse allí no. Serán capaces los moldavos de ponerse a asesinar a los rusos de Transnistria ?


----------



## Bulldozerbass (26 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> La fuente de la implicación de Rumanía es Strelkov, así que os podéis quedar tranquilos.



Pero entonces Strelkov está alineado con Putin-Lavrov-Shoigu o va a su bola? No entendí muy bien hace unos días lo que leí de que en Donbas no lo quieren ni ver...


----------



## crocodile (26 Abr 2022)

Ukronazis se preparan para ofensiva a Transnistria.

⚡"Solo queda una oportunidad para salvar a Mariupol: un golpe para Transnistria" - Butusov

En Ucrania, declaran abiertamente preparativos para una ofensiva en Transnistria.

"Ucrania tiene el derecho legal de desmilitarizar las instalaciones militares de las tropas rusas que nos amenazan... Esto hará posible capturar prisioneros rusos para intercambiarlos, eliminar la amenaza de un avance de las tropas rusas, incautar grandes arsenales de municiones y liberar dos brigadas ucranianas que se encuentran en la frontera entre Ucrania y Moldavia", dijo Butusov, uno de los principales propagandistas político-militares.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Abr 2022)

La situación en Transnistria y sus alrededores es cada vez más tensa. Hay condiciones previas para que las previsiones más pesimistas empiecen a hacerse realidad 

Como consecuencia del impacto, probablemente de un UAV, que el testigo confundió con una aeronave, dos poderosas antenas (torres) del centro de radio quedaron inhabilitadas en el mencionado asentamiento, retransmitiendo radio RF y permitiendo la comunicación.

El Ministerio del Interior de la PMR confirmó el hecho del hecho, precisando que no hubo víctimas. Si se trata de un acto terrorista o de una agresión externa, no tiene sentido discutir, lo principal es el resultado: se ha destruido un objeto de importancia estratégica. 

Cabe añadir que recientemente el ex-Ministro de Defensa de la RPD, Igor Strelkov , informó al público que Rumania está introduciendo gradualmente su ejército en el territorio de Moldavia. Después de eso, en la capital de Transnistria, Tiraspol, personas desconocidas atacaron el edificio del Ministerio de Seguridad del Estado de la PMR con lanzagranadas. También se registraron otros incidentes en la autoproclamada república, que introdujo un procedimiento simplificado para cruzar su frontera estatal para el período del 22 de abril al 4 de mayo, así como el 9 de mayo de 2022.


----------



## Salamandra (26 Abr 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Yo me pregunto por qué da todo el mundo por sentado que sea mejor meterse ahora en transnitria que seguir con lo establecido y dejar a los militares rusos guardando el gran arsenal de armas y ya. Si pueden unos cuantos misiles y listo.



C*ogido de otro foro y sin filtrar veracidad*. Otra forma de verlo:

De Slava en Tg:


El caso de Transnistria es muy importante para Ucrania. Allí, bajo la protección de las fuerzas de paz rusas, se encuentra el depósito de municiones más grande de Europa. Dada su grave escasez, es probable que Kiev esté dispuesta a correr el riesgo. Está a solo 2 km de la frontera


"Solo queda una oportunidad para salvar a Mariupol: un golpe para Transnistria" - Butusov
En Ucrania, declaran abiertamente los preparativos para una ofensiva en Transnistria.
"Ucrania tiene el derecho legal de desmilitarizar las instalaciones militares de las tropas rusas que nos amenazan... Esto hará posible capturar prisioneros rusos para intercambiarlos, eliminar la amenaza de un avance de las tropas rusas, incautar grandes arsenales de municiones y liberar dos brigadas ucranianas que se encuentran en la frontera entre Ucrania y Moldavia", dijo Butusov, uno de los principales propagandistas político-militares.



Se establecerán puntos de control en la entrada a las ciudades de Transnistria, informan las autoridades locales.
La inspección de vehículos y ciudadanos durante el día será selectiva, por la noche las medidas de control afectarán a todas las personas que ingresen al asentamiento. Las estructuras de poder se han transferido a un modo mejorado de servicio.


----------



## Guanotopía (26 Abr 2022)

Hay tan poco litio que las marcas de coches eléctricos ya se plantean minarlo o importarlo ellas mismas


Hay varios motivos por los que el coche eléctrico sigue siendo caro. Más allá de la comparación con las prestaciones (en autonomía) con un vehículo de...




www.xataka.com





Para que se entienda mejor por qué se están peleando Rusia y la otan.









La riqueza en litio de Ucrania: un incentivo para invasión rusa


En las profundidades de Ucrania, bajo el suelo sobre el que las tropas rusas continúan su invasión desde hace cuatro semanas, se hallan vastos yacimientos de metales




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## vil. (26 Abr 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> C*ogido de otro foro y sin filtrar veracidad*. Otra forma de verlo:
> ... establecerán puntos de control en la entrada a las ciudades de Transnistria, informan las autoridades locales.
> La inspección de vehículos y ciudadanos durante el día será selectiva, por la noche las medidas de control afectarán a todas las personas que ingresen al asentamiento. Las estructuras de poder se han transferido a un modo mejorado de servicio.




Los rusos siempe suelen ir un par de pasos por delante del resto... así ha sido hasta hoy desde hace ya unos años...

Los ucranianos están desesperados por sacarlos de la guarida en que están aposentados y tranquilamente destruyendo su ejército... es INIMAGINABLE que los rusos no hubiesen IMAGINADO que les iban a atacar en Transnitria una vez tuviesen la guerra media perdida o estuviesen como ahora desesperados por sacarles de ahí??...

Con la paciencia que ha adoptado SIEMPRE Rusia desde hace ya años, lo de Siria fue antológico, NO ME CABE duda alguna que los están esperando y como no se anden con mínimo cuidado van a estar bajo el fuego de los rusos en dos frentes y ellos solitos se lo van a buscar, dejando la zona de costa en medio de esas dos trituradoras... 

Y no creo que me equivoque ni un ápice en esto... es como si toda esta guerra la DISEÑARAN los rusos para su mayor gloria... es ABERRANTE el ir viendo nuestra ruína y la ESTUPIDIZACION general en la que nos metemos...


----------



## JoséBatallas (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## lasoziedad (26 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Era inevitable... pues nada a enviar ARMAMENTO pesado y costoso... ahora lo importante las cantidades...
> 
> Por cierto,, un apunte casi INDECENTE del ARTICULO:
> 
> ...



Es que la cueva está en Bruselas, por eso no saben donde está.


----------



## crocodile (26 Abr 2022)

USA/OTAN y sus esclavos ukronazis van a por Transnistria, a ver si los rusos espabilan.


----------



## JoséBatallas (26 Abr 2022)

"O" means brave. Soldiers of the Ural shock brigade on patrol of the occupied territories #Russian


----------



## vil. (26 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Es que la cueva está en Bruselas, por eso no saben donde está.



Mentira, mentira, mentira... si estuviese en Bruselas estaríamos pagando los europeos y la noticia es muy clara...

Pagarán los Ucranianos y lo harán gracias a ese TESORO escondido... todo lo demás es bazofia informática para engañar y tergiversar...


----------



## JoséBatallas (26 Abr 2022)

OJO contenido explícito



Spoiler










Spoiler


----------



## lasoziedad (26 Abr 2022)

*Sandu convoca al Consejo de Seguridad moldavo*

La *presidenta de Moldavia, Maia Sandu*, convocó hoy una reunión del *Consejo Supremo de Seguridad *debido al agravamiento de la *situación en la región separatista de Transnistria*, fronteriza con Ucrania.

La reunión, añade el comunicado, se celebrará a las *13.00 horas (*10.00 GMT) y después, a las *15.00 horas (12.00 GMT), la jefa del Estado comparecerá* ante la prensa.

Poco antes de la convocatoria del CSS, el *Servicio de Información y Seguridad (SIS) de Moldavia* informó de que *sigue de cerca la situación en la región separatista de Transnistria*, de mayoría rusohablante, donde esta mañana *dos explosiones destruyeron sendas antenas* de un centro de radiotelevisión situado en *Grigoriopol*.


----------



## JoséBatallas (26 Abr 2022)

*Una de las personas que criticaron más el mantenimiento de la OTAN y su expansión hacia el Este fue nada menos que uno de los ideólogos más importantes de la Guerra Fría, George Kennan, y uno de los fundadores y arquitectos de la OTAN.* Su argumento era que *con la caída de la Unión Soviética y la derrota del régimen comunista, la OTAN había dejado de tener justificación. Según Kennan, la OTAN había conseguido su objetivo. Mantenerla, y todavía peor, expandirla hacia el este, rodeando ahora a Rusia, era –según él- un enorme error*, pues era una provocación a Rusia, Estado que, para Kennan, debería convertirse en aliado de EEUU.

*Según Kennan, la Guerra Fría había sido un gran éxito, pues él creía que su máximo objetivo era terminar con el comunismo, el mismo comunismo que había sido derrotado en la nueva Rusia. Antagonizarla y ponerla a la defensiva era –acentuaba Kennan- un enorme error.

La OTAN hoy está provocando a Rusia, convirtiéndose en un instrumento de inestabilidad en lugar de uno de defensa o seguridad. Kennan murió a la edad de 101 años hace solo unos años (en 2005).* Fue embajador de EEUU en Moscú en 1952, y conocía Rusia bien. *Predijo que la expansión de la OTAN hacia el Este llevaría a un conflicto armado, debido a que Rusia se sentiría acorralada. Y así está pasando.* Como indicó antes de morir, y* viendo el mantenimiento y expansión de la OTAN, Kennan protestó porque estas medidas significaban el final de un proyecto que había sido su vida.

Por paradójico que parezca, Kennan creía que la Guerra Fría tenía que ver con la contención del comunismo, cuando en realidad tenía que ver más con la expansión de EEUU. De ahí que el comunismo desapareciera pero la expansión hacia el Este continuara. No es el imperialismo de Putin, sino el del gobierno federal de EEUU, el que es un problema.*


----------



## lasoziedad (26 Abr 2022)

*Rusia denuncia otro ataque en una aldea fronteriza con Ucrania*

El *gobernador de Bélgorod, Viacheslav Gladkov*, denunció hoy otro* ataque contra una aldea en la región rusa fronteriza con Ucrania *en el que resultaron dañados cuatro viviendas.

"La localidad de *Golovchino* del distrito de *Grayvoronsky* fue bombardeada desde el lado ucraniano", señaló en su cuenta de Telegram.

Según las autoridades locales, v*arias edificaciones deshabitadas y cuatro casas resultaron dañadas*, agregó. El gobernador explicó que *no hubo víctimas* entre los civiles.


----------



## Schopenhart (26 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Los rusos siempe suelen ir un par de pasos por delante del resto... así ha sido hasta hoy desde hace ya unos años...
> 
> Los ucranianos están desesperados por sacarlos de la guarida en que están aposentados y tranquilamente destruyendo su ejército... es INIMAGINABLE que los rusos no hubiesen IMAGINADO que les iban a atacar en Transnitria una vez tuviesen la guerra media perdida o estuviesen como ahora desesperados por sacarles de ahí??...
> 
> ...








Ucrania y lo que no nos cuentan - Diario16


La información que estamos recibiendo sobre la guerra en Ucrania está sesgada, y de este modo no podemos comprender lo que sucede




diario16.com


----------



## lasoziedad (26 Abr 2022)

Al final no se si está España ahi aunque sea para llevar los cafés y servir el lunch:


*Comienza en Alemania la reunión para crear un "marco" de apoyo a Ucrania*

El *secretario de Defensa de Estados Unidos, Lloyd Austin,* abrió este martes en la *base militar de Ramstein *(suroeste de Alemania) un* encuentro de ministros de Defensa* destinado, según dijo, a fijar *"el marco" de la ayuda militar a Ucrania* en su guerra contra Rusia.

Austin inauguró la reunión, en la que también participa el *secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg,* asegurando que la guerra en Ucrania "ha entrado en una nueva fase" y destacó que, tras 62 días, las tropas rusas no han logrado sus objetivos con la invasión de ese país.

Afirmó que los reunidos hoy en Alemania tienen como objetivo *fijar el "marco para continuar trabajando juntos y mirar hacia el futuro"* y dijo que hasta el momento más de *treinta países aliados,* junto con *Estados Unidos*, han *anunciado ayudas a Ucrania* por valor de más de 5.000 millones de dólares.


----------



## JoséBatallas (26 Abr 2022)

Niños en la guerra...


Another reconnaissance group of the Armed Forces of Ukraine was liquidated while trying to penetrate the area controlled by troops in the Kremennaya area


----------



## Snowball (26 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> USA/OTAN y sus esclavos ukronazis van a por Transnistria, a ver si los rusos espabilan.



Esto es palomitas tamaño boom


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (26 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Seguro que hay un plan para ese caso.
> 
> Y una bomba tactica es para esto.
> Está llegando el momento en el que las ffaa rusas pueden por su doctrina, lanzar una bomba tactica... . . Que empiecen a tomar decisiones los pragmaticos... .los que llevan estrellitas en las chaquetas porque la puta sociedad politica está ciega.



Ojo con las bombas tacticas, keyboardwarrior.

Que una vez ya vale todo los ucranianos tambien las pueden conseguir muy bien de precio.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (26 Abr 2022)

me ha recordado inevitablemente al primer acto conocido del caso Bommeleeër (en luxemburgués, el que pone bombas): alguien se dedicó a reventar postes de luz o de teléfono con explosivos. No sé qué fue del conocido en Luxemburgo como el juicio del siglo... Pero es una rama conocida de la red Gladio.


----------



## Bartleby (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (26 Abr 2022)

Ministerio de Defensa ruso:
La aviación operacional-táctica y del ejército golpeó 87 instalaciones militares de Ucrania. Entre ellos: 79 áreas de concentración de mano de obra y equipo militar ucraniano.
*Alrededor de 500 efectivos enemigos, 59 vehículos blindados, piezas de artillería y vehículos fueron destruidos.*


Ahora las cuentas de telegramas de Transnistria afirman que los militares ucranianos se concentraron en su frontera: "Según los suscriptores. En la frontera con Transnistria, se notó una gran concentración de tropas ucranianas, en particular tanques y otros vehículos blindados".


Imágenes de un ataque con misiles de crucero rusos Kalibr supuestamente en un depósito de municiones ucraniano.


Hemos dicho repetidamente que los nazis ocupan las casas de los civiles. El vídeo es prueba de ello. Área de Avdiivka. Tras el impacto, la munición comenzó a explotar.
Las coordenadas donde se ubicaron los fascistas fueron dadas a nuestros muchachos por civiles.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Mira esto viene pasando desde hace ya más de una década... y da miedo por no decir pánico...
> 
> Hace unos días escuché una conferencia que alguien había recomendado por aquí, (perdón por no citar, pero no lo recuerdo), era de un general español y me dejó con cierta tranquilidad... era lúcida y no era en ningún caso la visión de un lunático... me dejó con cierto grado de tranquilidad y más optimista de lo que quizás merezca la situación...
> 
> ...










el mapa que muestra en el minuto 20 se puede decir que falsea la realidad :

- oculta que ese territorio no es tan enorme como el que sale en ese mapa puesto que es una deformación absurda por pretender representar en plano la esfera terrestre ( lo mismo pasa con Groenlandia ) 

- oculta que todo el norte de Rusia que ahí aparece como una enorme costa , realmente es un mar que está helado casi todo el año. Sólo un breve periodo de tiempo los rompehielos pueden navegar por ahí . La única salida que tiene Rusia al mar es a través del estrecho de Japón y los estrechísimos del Mar Negro con la supervisión de Turquía .








1. Turquía puede cerrar los estrechos a los *buques de las partes beligerantes* en tiempos de guerra o cuando la propia Turquía es parte del conflicto o está amenazada por la agresión de otra nación.
Turquía puede cerrar los estrechos a los *barcos mercantes* pertenecientes a países en guerra con Turquía.
2. Cualquier país con costa en el Mar Negro (Rumanía, Bulgaria, Georgia, Rusia o Ucrania) debe notificar a Turquía con ocho días de antelación su intención de enviar buques de guerra por el estrecho.
3. Mientras que los que no bordean el Mar Negro deben avisar a Turquía con 15 días de antelación. Solo las naciones del Mar Negro pueden enviar submarinos a través del estrecho , solo con previo aviso y solo si los barcos se construyen o compran fuera del Mar Negro.



4. Solo se permite que 9 buques de guerra atraviesen los estrechos a la vez, y existen límites sobre el tamaño que pueden tener los barcos, tanto individualmente como en grupo.
Ningún grupo de buques puede exceder de 15.000 toneladas métricas. Los buques de guerra modernos son pesados, con fragatas de unas 3.000 toneladas métricas y destructores y cruceros de unas 10.000 toneladas métricas. Y los portaaviones modernos son demasiado grandes para atravesarlos.










Polémica viral: ¿es real el tamaño de los países que muestran los mapas?


Tik Tok y Twitter actualizaron una vieja polémica sobre las distancias en los planisferios, donde se discute y dice que no representan el tamaño real de los países. Existe una explicación muy clara de la razón de la distorsión cartográfica




www.infobae.com












El gran juego del mar Negro


Las armadas de Ucrania y la OTAN celebrarán en el mar Negro, entre el 28 de junio y el 10 de julio, las maniobras navales anuales Sea Breeze. Si las del año pasado no




www.lavanguardia.com













Cómo la Convención de Montreux frenó el paso de buques de guerra rusos por el Bósforo - BBC News Mundo


El acuerdo internacional, en vigor desde 1936, le otorga a Turquía el control de la ruta marítima entre el Mar Negro, hogar de una importante fuerza naval rusa, y el Mar Mediterráneo.




www.bbc.com


----------



## Azrael_II (26 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Mira esto viene pasando desde hace ya más de una década... y da miedo por no decir pánico...
> 
> Hace unos días escuché una conferencia que alguien había recomendado por aquí, (perdón por no citar, pero no lo recuerdo), era de un general español y me dejó con cierta tranquilidad... era lúcida y no era en ningún caso la visión de un lunático... me dejó con cierto grado de tranquilidad y más optimista de lo que quizás merezca la situación...
> 
> ...



Muy interesante


----------



## JoséBatallas (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## lasoziedad (26 Abr 2022)

*Rusia envía armas desde Crimea*

Las tropas rusas están* trasfiriendo armas y recursos militares desde la ocupada península de Crimea*, en el sur del país, hacia el área de Mykolaiv, una urbe al norte de esta zona y que espera ser atacada, según informó este martes su alcalde, Oleksandr Sienkevych.

Mykolaiv, a pocos kilómetros de la ya ocupada Jersón, se encuentra* a medio camino entre Crimea y la ciudad portuaria de Odesa, en el Mar Negro y cercana a la frontera con Moldavia*.

Su alcalde dijo en una entrevista con el diario Ukrainska Pravda que *están preparados para "el ataque o asedio ruso a la ciudad"*, que podría producirse de forma inminente.

"Vemos que Rusia está transfiriendo* armas y recursos militares a través de Crimea. Vemos que los están acumulando en la región de Jersón* (tomada por los rusos). Y sí, esperamos un ataque o asedio de la ciudad de Mykolaiv", precisó el edil.


----------



## JoséBatallas (26 Abr 2022)

@planetagonzo

Cómo explicar al cuñao pecholobo español que Rusia no ha iniciado todavía ninguna guerra contra Ucrania. Sí la hubiera empezado hubiera hecho como hizo la OTAN en Yugoslavia. Bombardeos masivos, bombas sucias de uranio empobrecido e incluso armas nucleares tácticas.


----------



## Minsky Moment (26 Abr 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> El siguiente paso es que Rusia use armas nucleares tácticas, lo están deseando y lo van conseguir.



Ni siquiera necesitan usar armas nucleares tácticas. Basta con un bombardeo serio con explosivo convencional en una ciudad. Un par de ATBIP en una gran población, previo aviso de evacuación si quieren quedar como reyes, y se acaban las tonterías.


----------



## JoséBatallas (26 Abr 2022)

En movimiento. Ni un paso atrás.


----------



## Minsky Moment (26 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Mira esto viene pasando desde hace ya más de una década... y da miedo por no decir pánico...
> 
> Hace unos días escuché una conferencia que alguien había recomendado por aquí, (perdón por no citar, pero no lo recuerdo), era de un general español y me dejó con cierta tranquilidad... era lúcida y no era en ningún caso la visión de un lunático... me dejó con cierto grado de tranquilidad y más optimista de lo que quizás merezca la situación...
> 
> ...



La puse yo. Merece la pena esa conferencia, sí.


----------



## bigmaller (26 Abr 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Ojo con las bombas tacticas, keyboardwarrior.
> 
> Que una vez ya vale todo los ucranianos tambien las pueden conseguir muy bien de precio.



Ukrania no necesita bombas tacticas. Solo las usará si se lo ordenan. Y si el que se lo ordena ve oportuno tirarlas, las tirará el mismo. 

Keyboardwarrior dice.... Y acto seguido que los ukros pueden conseguir bombas tacticas a buen precio. Las tienen gratis si USA considera que hay que tirarlas.


----------



## Salamandra (26 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Mentira, mentira, mentira... si estuviese en Bruselas estaríamos pagando los europeos y la noticia es muy clara...
> 
> Pagarán los Ucranianos y lo harán gracias a ese TESORO escondido... todo lo demás es bazofia informática para engañar y tergiversar...



Hasta cierto punto. Ganarán las empresas que exploten el litio y, por mucho que esas empresas tengan sedes en países europeos, eso no significa que las ganancias obtenidas en otros países reviertan en los de origen. De hecho no suele ser así.


----------



## Minsky Moment (26 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Hay tan poco litio que las marcas de coches eléctricos ya se plantean minarlo o importarlo ellas mismas
> 
> 
> Hay varios motivos por los que el coche eléctrico sigue siendo caro. Más allá de la comparación con las prestaciones (en autonomía) con un vehículo de...
> ...



No solo litio, si me apuras eso es lo de menos (el coche del fuguro será de hidrógeno, no de "pilas recargables"). Toda la cuenca que va de Jarkov al Donbass es rica en hidrocarburos. Y en la región de Zaporiyia están las principales minas de uranio de toda Europa. Entre otras cosas. También hay hidrocarburos en la zona de los Cárpatos, pero eso ya le queda lejos a Rusia, perfecto para negociar.


----------



## Guaguei (26 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> El tal Kuleba este de quien antes no sabíamos ni de su existencia, dice que Rusia va de farol con lo de la tercera guerra mundial, que no hagamos ni caso y que armemos a Ucrania. Estos personajes ignorantes e imprudentes suelen aparecer siempre antes de las tragedias. A lo largo de la historia hay ejemplos semejantes



no es que vaya o no vaya de farol, faroles no tienen sentido, es hasta donde van a querer llegar los otros, podra contenerse lo mas que pueda pero si no le dejan otro remedio...
con lo cual por que no avisar cuanto antes para prevenir y ademas para disuadir


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (26 Abr 2022)

Parece que definitivamente la OTAN va a pedir el sacrificio del pueblo Ucraniano. No se entiende sino el movimiento de abrir un nuevo frente al Oeste.

Ojo que algunos países satélites también pueden ser invitados a realizar sacrificios por el nuevo orden mundial y nuestro presidente es un buen siervo.


----------



## Seronoser (26 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Al final no se si está España ahi aunque sea para llevar los cafés y servir el lunch:
> 
> 
> *Comienza en Alemania la reunión para crear un "marco" de apoyo a Ucrania*
> ...



Qué ridículo están haciendo los europeos...es brutal.
Por no hablar de la OTAN, que encima dice que los rusos están fracasando   
Pues menos mal!!!


----------



## Trajanillo (26 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> no es que vaya o no vaya de farol, faroles no tienen sentido, es hasta donde van a querer llegar los otros, podra contenerse lo mas que pueda pero si no le dejan otro remedio...
> con lo cual por que no avisar cuanto antes para prevenir y ademas para disuadir



Occidente y la constumbre de crear monstruos que luego le comen por lo pies, mirese China y ahora Ucrania.

Han dado tanta vidilla a Ucrania que ahora se creen superpoderosos y la ostia que se van a llevar va a ser épica.


----------



## ferrys (26 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> jajajaaaa... vamos que si corta los puentes, adios guerra... a ver MADURA...
> 
> Los rusos saben PERFECTAMENTE lo que hacen, lo mismo que lo suele saber el Tio Sam... otra cosa es a dónde pueden llegar y las condiciones que pueden aportar...
> 
> ...



La gran conclusión siguiendo este hilo es que los foreros no se enteran de que va esto. Tantos rusos como ucranianos nos deberían importar poco. Aquí lo importante son nuestros intereses y nuestro propio bienestar.
Nos guste mas o nos guste menos Rusia es fundamental para Europa. No podemos sobrevivir sin sus recursos. La pregunta es si se los podemos robar. La respuesta es no. ¿Entonces?
Afortunadamente ya hay países que empiezan a recular. La realidad no es como nos la están contando y ya lo estamos viendo. Ahora empieza la psyop de la guerra nuclear pero mientras nuestras economías se van a tomar por culo. 
Europa no puede permitirse esta guerra. Y la guerra va para largo. ¿Que va a hacer Europa?. Esa es la gran incógnita. O siguen a sus amos globalistas con las posibles revueltas y la ruina asegurada. O se plantan y empieza a velar por sus intereses a ver que se puede salvar.
Ya hay países que empiezan a salirse del guion. No queda otra.


----------



## alnitak (26 Abr 2022)

ESTOY ESCUCAHNDO EL PODCAST DE JORDI LLATZER SOBRE LA GUERRA Y ES UNA BASURA , QEU BASURA, Y COMO SE VEA TODAS ESTOS PERIODISTAS DE MIERDA INTENTAR MONETIZAR LAS GUERRAS EN TWITCH

DAN ASCO


----------



## Guanotopía (26 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> No solo litio, si me apuras eso es lo de menos (el coche del fuguro será de hidrógeno, no de "pilas recargables"). Toda la cuenca que va de Jarkov al Donbass es rica en hidrocarburos. Y en la región de Zaporiyia están las principales minas de uranio de toda Europa. Entre otras cosas. También hay hidrocarburos en la zona de los Cárpatos, pero eso ya le queda lejos a Rusia, perfecto para negociar.



Sí, Ucrania tiene más materia prima que ofertar, lo que quería decir es que los gusanos una vez más están reventando un país por temas económicos, y que no es sólo el gas.

Ya intentaron hacerse con el litio boliviano pero les salió mal la jugada.









Por qué Bolivia, el país con las mayores reservas de litio en el mundo, tiene tantos problemas para explotar este valioso recurso - BBC News Mundo


Falta de experiencia, de tecnología y diferencias políticas son señaladas como algunas de las causas por las que Bolivia no puede despegar como potencia mundial de litio, pero no son las únicas. El país puede convertir a este metal en su nuevo motor económico, pero lleva más de una década sin...




www.bbc.com


----------



## mazuste (26 Abr 2022)

*En Odessa, se produjo un ataque con misiles en el puente de Zatoka. 
Las fuentes informan de que en la zona del puente está saliendo humo.*


----------



## Guaguei (26 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



es mucho material otra vez, ¿siempre se tienen que ir deprisa y corriendo con todo ese material para hacer frente?
y no lo vuelan nunca, no os parece raro, creo que no es solo que no creen en la victoria, si no que tampoco estan convencidos de la causa, ni del eje
por eso habia que crear un Isis

pues nada europa, manden 100 o 200 tanques mas


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)

Los gobernantes rusos están tan desesperados que se refugian en la amenaza de una guerra nuclear. Debemos entender que si esa amenaza les funciona en Ucrania la usaran en cualquier otro país. 

Así que no queda más remedio que rendirnos al chantaje del hijoPutin o aceptar el órdago.

Por muy seguros que el hijoPutin y sus generales se sienta en su búnker saben que Rusia también quedará destruida.


----------



## Andr3ws (26 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Occidente y la constumbre de crear monstruos que luego le comen por lo pies, mirese China y ahora Ucrania.
> 
> *Han dado tanta vidilla a Ucrania que ahora se creen superpoderosos y la ostia que se van a llevar va a ser épica*.



Como se crean la propaganda occidental sobre ellos, la hostia se va a escuchar hasta en Raticulín.


----------



## El-Mano (26 Abr 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> *  Francisco A.C  *
> hace 12 horas (editado)
> 
> Otros 6000 norcoreanos salieron esta mañana en trenes rumbo a rusia para unirse a frente del dombas.. entre ellos ,esta (segun el noticiario coreano) el legendario ..she -she. Un franco tirador colosal y experto en tecnicas de combate extremas. Dios les coja confesados a los del batallos Azok.



Lo mismo se dijo hace tiempo de voluntarios de todo oriente medio, y aun no se a visto ninguno.


----------



## pegaso (26 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Bueno ,es que son economías realmente pequeñas las de esos tres, Estonia o Letonia vienen a ser como Murcia cada una de ellas, más o menos . Ya que carezcan de medios de defensa propio dice mucho.
> 
> En realidad viven de que han perdido población de manera masiva y reciben remesas e inversiones de los emigrados , de cierta permisividad fiscal de la UE con sus tinglados para extranjeros y con sus pequeños negocios a veces extraños (uno es comprar coches y reexportarlos, no me acuerdo en cuál de los tres hay una pequeña industria de eso), del saldo con la UE (al ser tan enanos se sacan el 3-4% del PIB, España alguna vez rozó el 1% durante poco tiempo y ya cayó rápido hasta unas décimas ), turismo y alguna otra cosa. Y además Rusia es un socio comercial importante para las tres que entre otras cosas les exrta petróleo y les importa algunos refinados.



Girteka es una empresa letona de 10000 camiones trabajando por toda Europa.


----------



## Andr3ws (26 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> es mucho material otra vez, ¿siempre se tienen que ir deprisa y corriendo con todo ese material?
> y no lo vuelan nunca, no os parece raro, creo que no es solo que no creen en la victoria, si no que tampoco estan convencidos de la causa, ni del eje



Volar todo ese material es mucho tiempo y explosivos. Si mientras te están disparando o ves que viene le enemigo cerca, sales pitando.


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)

Ucrania no va ganando simplemente no está perdiendo. Ucrania solo tiene que aguantar mientras Rusia se desangra.


----------



## Alvin Red (26 Abr 2022)

Después de la pausa por las Pascuas (Catolica y Ortodoxa), pausa movida pero pausa, empieza las jugadas para llegar lo mejor posible al verano.

*Europa*

Cada vez hay más voces discordante, pero el toque de aviso ha sido el ajustado margen que ha tenido la victoria de Macron.
A Borrell y la Leyen ya le han avisado que sanciones ahora no tocan, que si acaso el verano y que se tomen unas vacaciones.
Tocan elecciones legislativas en Francia el 12 de Junio y no quieren "merde".
Alemania escamada por la inflación, el Bundesbank debe de echar peste sobre el BCE y las sanciones, encima se esta quedando sin armas.
Las armas dadas ya se encuentran en el mercado negro o manos del adversario nominado por los USA.

*USA y la OTAN*

El Binden que no llega al verano o le ponen un doble o acaba dando la mano a las farolas.
Los USA tienen elecciones en Noviembre y los demócratas desesperados por su "líder" que creo que amablemente lo retiraran, la "Kemala" ya le debe estar preparando el puente de plata.
En un ataque de doble personalidad, USA advierte a las Islas Salomón, bueno USA ha advertido a todo el mundo que ellos hacen lo que quieren en el planeta Tierra que para eso es suyo.
La OTAN buscando una nueva identidad para ser un uno, grande y "por los cojones", algunos de sus miembros ya se pregunta si no es mejor salir, mientras que otros (Bálticos) quieren entrar emulando a los "Minions".

*BRICS*

A lo suyo, ganar dinero y armarse por lo que pueda pasar.

*Ucrania*

La operación Especial sigue a su ritmo con el único limitante de que los costes no se disparen, su estrategia va cambiando acorde a las circunstancias y cada vez que Ucrania intenta algo fuera de tiesto, recibe el 1x10, ahora ya no hay trenes eléctricos hacia el Donbass, veremos los rusos que hacen con Transnitria.
Los anglos escamados por no saber donde están sus armas.
Poco a poco el corredor Rusia - Crimea - Transnitria se va creando.
"Zelensky ha dejado sin existencias a Colombia", supongo que esas si las ha pagado con ayuda del dinero Europeo.

*Rusia*

A subvertido el orden monetario mundial convirtiendo las sanciones en estímulos a la economía rusa y global (para sus amigos)
En Ucrania va a su bola y que no le enfaden que te pega un zarpazo.

....

Me dejo muchas cosas en el tintero pero el post seria larguísimo, casi como un libro de 200 paginas, a esperar al verano y que no haya algún descerebrado que se le ocurra apretar un botón indebido.


----------



## alcorconita (26 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> es mucho material otra vez, ¿siempre se tienen que ir deprisa y corriendo con todo ese material para hacer frente?
> y no lo vuelan nunca, no os parece raro, creo que no es solo que no creen en la victoria, si no que tampoco estan convencidos de la causa, ni del eje
> por eso habia que crear un Isis



Les habrán dado un aviso de esos que no puedes ignorar. 

De todas formas, no olvidemos que no todos los que llevan uniforme son combatientes. El cuento de la vieja son 3 de intendencia por cada combatiente, no sé cómo estará el tema ahora.


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)

Lavrov habla del peligro de una guerra nuclear cuando Rusia es la iniciadora de esa posible guerra nuclear: la invasión "convencional" y no por ello cruel y malévola de Ucrania. 

No es por tanto una observación, es una amenaza de esta Rusia desesperada.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (26 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ucrania *no va ganando simplemente no está perdiendo*. Ucrania* solo tiene que aguantar* mientras Rusia se desangra.



¿A qué me suena esa monserga de judeomasones saqueadores? Ah, sí...


----------



## Minsky Moment (26 Abr 2022)

¿Dónde hay que firmar para ese mapa?


----------



## ferrys (26 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> es mucho material otra vez, ¿siempre se tienen que ir deprisa y corriendo con todo ese material para hacer frente?
> y no lo vuelan nunca, no os parece raro, creo que no es solo que no creen en la victoria, si no que tampoco estan convencidos de la causa, ni del eje
> por eso habia que crear un Isis



Les están machacando 24h al día con la artillería. La guerra rusa es la guerra de artillería. Lo mismo da que sean piezas mas o menos avanzadas, es artillería. Con la gran ventaja de los drones. Los drones les dicen donde caen los pepinos y ajustan su precisión. 
Ahora pongamonos en la piel de esos soldados ucranianos que han visto como sus mejores unidades han sido masacradas en Mariupol y ven la que se les viene encima. Aguantarán unidades OTAN y nazionalistas, pero según pasa el tiempo cada vez mas unidades ucranianas se van a ir para su casa. Y es muy comprensible. Si la OTAN no empieza a meter unidades oficialmente, esto no tiene sentido.


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)

Te parecera poco lo que han conseguido los Ucranianos en dos meses. Parar la "guerra relampago" rusa. Matar a mas de 20,000 soldados rusos. Derribar aviones, helicopteros. Hundir el buque insignia. Atacar objetivos en la propia Rusia..

Llevan dos meses, esto no ha hecho mas que empezar.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (26 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Te parecera poco lo que han conseguido los Ucranianos en dos meses. Parar la "guerra relampago" rusa. Matar a mas de 20,000 soldados rusos. Derribar aviones, helicopteros. Hundir el buque insignia. Atacar objetivos en la propia Rusia..
> 
> Llevan dos meses, esto no ha hecho mas que empezar.



Que 20k soldados hasta el servicio secreto ingles que es como si lo dice the sun o cualquier tabloide ingles habla de 15000.
No llegara ni a 10.000


----------



## LIRDISM (26 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Te parecera poco lo que han conseguido los Ucranianos en dos meses. Parar la "guerra relampago" rusa. Matar a mas de 20,000 soldados rusos. Derribar aviones, helicopteros. Hundir el buque insignia. Atacar objetivos en la propia Rusia..
> 
> Llevan dos meses, esto no ha hecho mas que empezar.



No existe ninguna fuente fiable sobre los muertos en esta guerra.


----------



## ordago (26 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Registrado el martes, y mensaje sesgadito.y amigo serbio, y compañero del Donbass, matanzas étnicas.
> 
> Je, je, je



Y tu quien eres para criticar a alguien porque se haya registrado el martes, IMBECIL


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (26 Abr 2022)

Los rusos están bombardeando a saco en el frente del Donbass, de momento no hay movimientos desde las últimas noticias.


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)

Vamos a ver,nadie dice en ningún medio que esté ganando Ucrania. Pon un sólo medio (que no sea un chiste) donde se diga eso. Entre otras cosas porque hay un país que lo está invadiendo, ergo va perdiendo (al menos hasta que no salga el último de los rusos).

Lo que se dice en todos los medios son dos cosas:

1.- La aplastante superioridad que tenía sobre el papel Rusia la desaprovechó en las primeras semanas cuando se lanzó sin paracaídas a Kiev para derrocar al Gobierno (cosa que ahora niegan). Tenía los medios, tenía las armas y tenía el factor "semi" sorpresa (se venía anunciando pero muchos tenían sus dudas).
2.- Esta "operación especial de 3 días" (Putin dixit), lleva ya más de 60 y está desangrando a Rusia militar y, sobre todo, económicamente.

Estas dos cosas no son un invento occidental, es la más cruda de las realidades. Han perdido más de un tercio de los tanques que pueden disponer para este frente, unos 20.000 hombres y a saber cuántos mandos importantes. A eso súmale que no pueden acceder al crédito extranjero ni a nuestros bienes (que tanto necesitan) y ya tienes el desastre más que garantizado.

Nadie sabe cómo terminará esto (creo que ni siquiera Putin), pero lo que es cierto es que Rusia va a salir muy tocada de todo esto. La OTAN se va a expandir y Rusia tendrá que verlo sin poder hacer nada por su obcecamiento en Mariupol.

Pase lo que pase al final, Ucrania ha perdido al menos 5 años (en el mejor de los casos) por esta acción unilateral imperialista de Putin y Rusia va a necesitar décadas para reponerse.

¿Gana alguien? Seguramente los que venden armas, pero es una de esas situaciones en las que es muy difícil que gane nadie, ni siquiera USA o China.


----------



## arriondas (26 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Te parecera poco lo que han conseguido los Ucranianos en dos meses. Parar la "guerra relampago" rusa. Matar a mas de 20,000 soldados rusos. Derribar aviones, helicopteros. Hundir el buque insignia. Atacar objetivos en la propia Rusia..
> 
> Llevan dos meses, esto no ha hecho mas que empezar.



Como dijo aquel analista en en programa de Tucker Carlson, es posible que el objetivo principal no sea conquistar toda Ucrania sino destruir al ejército ucraniano. Y parece que es lo que está sucediendo.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Abr 2022)

Un vídeo de material yankee destrozado…


----------



## mirkoxx (26 Abr 2022)

En general, las tácticas en la dirección de Izyum no han cambiado. Las piezas se mueven de un asentamiento a otro, dejando que las unidades controlen los puntos clave.

El Primer Ejército de Tanques continúa su confiado avance hacia el oeste desde Izyum a ambos lados del río Seversky Donets. Se tomaron Zavody y Chervony Miner; Velyka Kamyshevakha, que es un importante centro de defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, es visible a través de binoculares.

El heroico 20º ejército, después de haber tomado Sukha Kamenka y Suligovka, ataca al enemigo en dirección a la aldea de Dolgenka y Kurulki, cortando las rutas de suministro a las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en toda la aglomeración de Slavic-Kramatorsk. Partes del 41º Ejército llegaron a la línea del río Oskol.

El bajo ritmo de avance, en lugar de moverse en largas columnas como al comienzo de la guerra, permitió reducir al mínimo las pérdidas de personal, al mismo tiempo que se infligía un gran daño al enemigo.

Por ejemplo: la brigada 39, que asaltó Suligovka, tiene un par de docenas de muertos y varias docenas de heridos durante todo el período de hostilidades, mientras que solo la brigada 95 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania perdió más de 100 hombres fallecidos en batallas contra ellos, estando en una defensa bien preparada. Y además de la brigada 95 fueron destruidas unidades de las brigadas de asalto aéreo 93 y 25 mecanizada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Como muchos han señalado correctamente, los prisioneros de guerra rusos han dejado de mostrarse, y la razón de esto es simple, simplemente no existen. Por otro lado, todos los días se envían nuevos lotes de ucranianos cautivos a Rusia.

Tenemos problemas, la guerra nos obligó a mirar y evaluar muchas cosas de manera diferente, pero lo que puedo decir con certeza es que ahora vemos un ejército completamente diferente al del 24 de febrero de 2022. Y esto se puede describir mejor en las palabras de A.S. Pushkina:

_Pero en las tentaciones de un largo castigo,
Habiendo soportado los golpes del destino,
Rusia se ha vuelto más fuerte. Estera tan pesada, triturando vidrio, forja acero de damasco.








Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me




_


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)

*El mensaje de Zelenski rumbo a recuperar todas su tierras.*
Volodimir *Zelenski*, presidente de Ucrania, comunicó que hasta *931 asentamientos han sido liberados ya de las fuerzas rusas.* En su discurso diario, el presidente también albergó esperanzas de que era *solo cuestión de tiempo antes de que los ucranianos liberaran todas sus tierras* de las tropas rusas.


----------



## computer_malfuction (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## computer_malfuction (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## Minsky Moment (26 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Como dijo aquel analista en en programa de Tucker Carlson, es posible que el objetivo principal no sea conquistar toda Ucrania sino destruir al ejército ucraniano. Y parece que es lo que está sucediendo.



Al principio parecía claro que el objetivo no era conquistar Ucrania. Ahora, tras el aislamiento de Rusia, no le queda más remedio que hacerse al menos con la mitad sur y parte de la este, hasta Jarkov al menos, por puro interés estratégico a largo plazo. Y dejar una Ucrania debilidatada para los restos que no suponga ninguna amenaza seria, lo cuál lograría con su enclavamiento sin costa.


----------



## ferrys (26 Abr 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Que 20k soldados hasta el servicio secreto ingles que es como si lo dice the sun o cualquier tabloide ingles habla de 15000.
> No llegara ni a 10.000



Hay varias salvedades. Las bajas rusas se dieron los primeros días donde hubo una incursión rapídisima en territorio enemigo fuertemente fortificado. A partir de ahí, muy poco. Los propios chechnos dijeron que 20 muertos. Pongamos que 50. ¿que es eso si han estado en todo el berenjenal?.
Según pasa el tiempo y las fuerzas se posicionan las bajas van a ser cada vez menores como estamos viendo.

La segunda salvedad es que no se diferencian entre rusos y ucranianos. En Ucrania hay una guerra civil desde hace tiempo que se ha visto escalada con la intervención rusa. Los ucranianos del este llevan la mayor parte de las operaciones y las bajas. Aún aceptando esos 15.000 muertos, unos pocos miles serán ruso el resto ucranianos.
Mientras Rusia fabrique bombas a toda velocidad que es para lo que está pensada su industria, la guerra les está saliendo bastante barata.


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)

*Dos misiles rusos sobrevuelan a baja altura la central nuclear de Zaporiyia.*
"Hoy, a las 6:41 y 6:46, dos misiles de crucero enemigos volaron a baja altura sobre la central nuclear de *Zaporiyia *en dirección a la ciudad" del mismo nombre, se lee en el comunicado difundido por la compañía en su canal de Telegram. Dos misiles de crucero lanzados por las tropas rusas sobrevolaron a baja altura la planta de energía nuclear de *Zaporiyia*, en el sur de *Ucrania*, considerada la mayor de Europa, ha informado la compañía estatal que la gestiona, *Energoatom*.


----------



## vil. (26 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> La puse yo. Merece la pena esa conferencia, sí.



Pues perdona no mencionarte... excusas, me quedé con el enlace de la conferencia...

Realmente muy buena y oportuna a más no poder... y de un GENERAL ESPAÑOL...

Alegra el saber que hay en esos estamentos alguien con sentido común y es esperable que así sean en su mayoría... TRANQUILIZA...

Teniendo en consideración la situación política, ya no sólo española...

Pero inmensas GRACIAS por la conferencia aportada...


----------



## Guaguei (26 Abr 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Les están machacando 24h al día con la artillería. La guerra rusa es la guerra de artillería. Lo mismo da que sean piezas mas o menos avanzadas, es artillería. Con la gran ventaja de los drones. Los drones les dicen donde caen los pepinos y ajustan su precisión.
> Ahora pongamonos en la piel de esos soldados ucranianos que han visto como sus mejores unidades han sido masacradas en Mariupol y ven la que se les viene encima. Aguantarán unidades OTAN y nazionalistas, pero según pasa el tiempo cada vez mas unidades ucranianas se van a ir para su casa. Y es muy comprensible. Si la OTAN no empieza a meter unidades oficialmente, esto no tiene sentido.



si habra de todo un poco, tropas obligadas sin conviccion o alguno directamente a favor de rusia, desbordamiento de los rusos, baja moral, salvar el culo, la razon mayoritaria en cada grupo de ucranianos y la del mando que esta con ellos presencialmente es la que decide supongo cuando pasan estas cosas


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)

*La denuncia contra Putin mediante un grafiti.*
Un *grafiti *muestra al presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin, con un traje de presidiario* en el muro de un edificio de la ciudad alemana de *Colonia*. Una obra de Thomas Baumgaertel que *acusa a Putin de crímenes de guerra por la invasión de Ucrania.*


----------



## alcorconita (26 Abr 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Lo veo como un golpe operacional más que táctico. Es de esos golpes que indican la estrategia.


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)

*Chernobil preocupa tras su invasión y consecuencias futuras a medio y largo plazo.*
*Un equipo del OIEA visita la central nuclear de Chernóbil *para colaborar con el personal local y *garantizar la seguridad de la planta.* Uno de sus reactores explosionó en 1986 y se cubrió con un sarcófago que hay que mantener para evitar nuevas fugas radiactivas. *Las instalaciones estuvieron un mes bajo control del Kremlin* y el personal de la central siguió trabajando bajo mando ruso.


----------



## manodura79 (26 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Barvinkove está sonando como objetivo crucial en ese frente desde el inicio de la operación, mucha atención si cae.



Oye. ¿No decían los expertos que los tanques rusos se empantanarían con el lodo de la primavera ucraniana?

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## angelgs (26 Abr 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Va cobrando fuerza la hipótesis del desembarco inminente al sur de ese puente.


----------



## computer_malfuction (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## ferrys (26 Abr 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Oye. ¿No decían los expertos que los tanques rusos se empantanarían con el lodo de la primavera ucraniana?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



eso ya no vale que es primavera. Ahora el mantra es que los rusos se van a achicharrar cuando llegue el verano ucraniano. Allá por Octubre dirán que se van a congelar cuando llegue el invierno. Y de oca a oca..


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)

*Transnistria, zona prorrusa, alerta de varias explosiones en un edificio gubernamental en la capital Tiraspol.*
Las autoridades de *Transnistria, una región separatista moldava prorrusa* ubicada entre el río Dniéster y la frontera *entre Moldavia y Ucrania*, han denunciado un *ataque contra un edificio gubernamental en la capital del territorio, Tiraspol.* Según ha informado el Centro de Prensa del Ministerio del Interior de Transnistria, en torno a las 17.00 horas (hora local) se detectaron *varias explosiones* en la intersección de las céntricas calles de Karl Marx y Manoilov.


----------



## petroglifo (26 Abr 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> El caso de Transnistria es muy importante para Ucrania. Allí, bajo la protección de las fuerzas de paz rusas, se encuentra el depósito de municiones más grande de Europa. Dada su grave escasez, es probable que Kiev esté dispuesta a correr el riesgo. Está a solo 2 km de la frontera



A la Nato solo le faltaba hacer una ofensiva fallida, contra la aislada y pobre Transnistria, rumanos, moldavos y ucranianos al asalto, que la poblacion civil rusa se arme y detenga la invasion.


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)

La* Fiscalía General de Ucrania* ha *comunicado* el parte de este martes, 26 de abril, que revela que la guerra de Rusia *ha matado ya a 217 niños desde el 24 de febrero, al tiempo que incluye a los heridos cifra que asciende a los 391 menores.* Pero se espera que las cifras sean más altas ya que no incluyen las bajas infantiles en las áreas donde están en curso las hostilidades y en las áreas ocupadas.


----------



## alcorconita (26 Abr 2022)

angelgs dijo:


> Va cobrando fuerza la hipótesis del desembarco inminente al sur de ese puente.



Sería muy curioso ver actuar a las cañoneras de Barceló v2.0, diseñadas para estos escenarios, y que, otra vez, Ribas usó para la conquista de ese territorio.

Muy pero que muy curioso y absolutamente anecdótico. O no.


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## Marchamaliano (26 Abr 2022)

Tiene asegurado el suministro de farlopa durante mucho tiempo.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Abr 2022)

Derivada económica del asunto…y los alemanes teniendo que pedir dinero ya…unos 40 mil millones…


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)

Yo creo que Rusia, a cada día que pasa, les va a costar más llegar a sus objetivos. Dentro de una semana, Ucrania tendrá más y mejores armas de las que tiene hoy. Estados Unidos ya ha dicho que se va a encargar personalmente de que les llegue lo necesario para, al menos, no perder la guerra. 

No pudieron tomar Kiev al no hacerlo en los 3/4 primeros días, y opino que en Dombás, si Rusia tiene que asumir un número alto de bajas para ganar una aldea cada dos días, no les sale a cuenta.
Mantener el coste de las operaciones del ejército ruso por un tiempo medianamente prolongado, no es muy sostenible para una economía como la rusa, y menos aún con las sanciones.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Abr 2022)

* DERIVADA EN EL FRENTE DIGITAL

¿ SACARAN O NO TODA LA PEDERASTIA Y TRAFICO HUMANO QUE SE HARIA A TRAVES DE TWITTER ?*



* A Fellow Human *  @AFellowHuman 19 minutes ago



PODESTA Y JACK DORSEY DE TWITTER 

USANDO LOS CODIGOS PEDOFILOS DE " PASTA" DEL PIZZAGATE 

​

_*vaya vaya vaya ..... que tenemos aqui .. 
¿asi que " PASTA" ?*_


*alguien ha estado haciendo cosas malas con su cuenta en twitter*
*nts nts ntss ntsss ... mal ... muy mal... todo queda guardado amigo*









A Fellow Human


AnonUp.com Patriot Platform. \'If not us, who? If not now, when?\'




anonup.com








​


----------



## capitán almeida (26 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Yo creo que Rusia, a cada día que pasa, les va a costar más llegar a sus objetivos. Dentro de una semana, Ucrania tendrá más y mejores armas de las que tiene hoy. Estados Unidos ya ha dicho que se va a encargar personalmente de que les llegue lo necesario para, al menos, no perder la guerra.
> 
> No pudieron tomar Kiev al no hacerlo en los 3/4 primeros días, y opino que en Dombás, si Rusia tiene que asumir un número alto de bajas para ganar una aldea cada dos días, no les sale a cuenta.
> Mantener el coste de las operaciones del ejército ruso por un tiempo medianamente prolongado, no es muy sostenible para una economía como la rusa, y menos aún con las sanciones.


----------



## arriondas (26 Abr 2022)

El ruso se dice SIM-karta (SIM-карта), así que tanta diferencia no hay. A saber a santo de qué estaban esos juegos ahí. Aunque debo suponer que el superexperto ese que escribe libros que no lee ni Dios sabe más ruso que yo... Y que no crea el Pérez Triana que en Rusia están muy puestos en ciertos temas de la industria del entretenimiento occidental.


----------



## ghawar (26 Abr 2022)

> El ruso se dice SIM-karta (SIM-карта), así que tanta diferencia no hay. A saber a santo de qué estaban esos juegos ahí



Jajajajajja, madre mía, como están esas cabezas.


----------



## Evangelion (26 Abr 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Oye. ¿No decían los expertos que los tanques rusos se empantanarían con el lodo de la primavera ucraniana?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Los está volando la artilleria y los drones ucros antes de que entren en el barro.


----------



## computer_malfuction (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## arriondas (26 Abr 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Jajajajajja, madre mía, como están esas cabezas.



En ruso es SIM-karta, no SIM a secas. Y si al funcionario le dices SIM a secas, lo más probable es que piense que te refieres a una tarjeta SIM, no al videojuego.


----------



## JoséBatallas (26 Abr 2022)

Oferta de empleo...

También van a por Alejandro. Craso error. Es un soldado y morirá matando.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (26 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Para Ucrania, la operación contra Transnistria puede convertirse en el principal objetivo estratégico para reponer municiones. Además, no hay necesidad de ocupar toda la república no reconocida. A 2 kilómetros de la frontera con Ucrania, en el territorio de la PMR, se encuentra el depósito de municiones más grande de Europa. Se encuentra en el pueblo de Kolbasna.
> 
> Este arsenal está custodiado por el grupo de trabajo de las tropas rusas (OGRF) estacionadas en Pridnestrovie, así como por el ejército local. Según varios expertos, la cantidad de municiones del almacén en Transnistria será suficiente para décadas de guerra. Después de la pérdida de los almacenes principales en la región de Kharkiv, es importante que el Estado Mayor General encuentre una fuente permanente de municiones que proporcione al Frente Sur, ¡y los almacenes PMR son ideales para esto!



Contingente de 10.000 soldados, elevable a 35.000 de forma inmediata y a 80.000 en caso de llamar a la reserva. Además la desestabilización de Moldavia estaría asegurada, cosa que se trasladaría a otras ex repúblicas soviéticas. 

No creo que sea muy rentable abrir dicho melón, pero es probable, que ya sea demasiado tarde.


----------



## Trajanillo (26 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ucrania no va ganando simplemente no está perdiendo. Ucrania solo tiene que aguantar mientras Rusia se desangra.



Ucrania a parte del terreno, esta perdiendo:
Exportaciones, se estima un 30% menos de cereales.
PIB, se estima que va a perder del orden de un 45% del PIB
Y está ganando:
Una deuda descomunal, porque esas armas a ver si te crees tu que son gratis...


----------



## Azrael_II (26 Abr 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Ya ha empezado la operación salvemos Transnistria ese puente volverá a ser bombardeado , tienen que desembarcar al otro lado y de allí pueden venir los ucros


----------



## JoséBatallas (26 Abr 2022)

_"En la actualidad, los imperialistas se inmiscuyen de manera arbitraria en los asuntos internos de otras naciones y violan la soberanía de sus pueblos, y encima tratan de justificarlo bajo el pretexto de "la defensa de los derechos humanos". Los derechos humanos son inconcebibles fuera de la soberanía el país y la nación. Nunca pueden ser proporcionados a los pueblos dominados por fuerzas extranjeras. Son derechos independientes que los pueblos deben ejercer en todas las esferas de la vida social, especialmente en la política, la economía, en la cultura y en la ideología. Los "derechos humanos" que predican los imperialistas son solo los privilegios de los ricos porque el dinero les permite cometer cualquier crueldad. Ellos no consideran un derecho humano el de los desempleados a trabajar y en el de los desámparados y huérfanos a sobrevivir. Ellos, que priban a los trabajadores del derecho más básico que existe y aplican una política antipopular, la de la discriminación racial y nacional, y la colonialista, no tienen autoridad moral para hablar de derechos humanos.

El primer enemigo de los derechos humanos son los imperialistas que violan la soberanía de los pueblos e intervienen en los asuntos internos de otros países bajo la etiqueta de "derechos humanos". No vamos a tolerar en absoluto la interferencia y la arbitrariedad de aquellos que tratan a violar a voluntad la soberanía de nuestro país y la nación, la cual defenderemos rotúndamente"._

Kim Jong Il, "El socialismo es una ciencia"


_








"Un partido separado de las masas es como un pez fuera del agua. ¿Con quien el partido podrá aplicar la revolución si no es con las masas?"


"Los revolucionarios deben tener como máxima de sus vidas y de sus luchas la verdad de que confiándose y apoyándose en el pueblo, siempre_ _se saldrá victorioso, pero si se es repudiado por éste, se sufrirán mil derrotas"


"Para preservar la paz y asegurar la independecia nacional y la victoria de la causa del socialismo, es preciso dar golpes a los imperialistas yanquis en todas partes y todos los frentes del mundo, en donde tengan extendidos sus pies, expulsarlos de allí y atarlos de pies y manos para que no puedan actuar a su antojo"_


* Kim Il Sung - Presidente y líder histórico de la República Popular Democrática de Corea.*​



*“La guerra equivocada, en el lugar equivocado, en el momento equivocado, y con el enemigo equivocado”*.- General Omar Bradley, jefe del Estado Mayor Conjunto de EE.UU., 1951

*“Al cumplir las instrucciones de mi gobierno, obtuve la poco envidiable distinción de ser el primer comandante de EE.UU. de la historia que firmó un armisticio sin victoria”.* –General Mark Clark, 1954

* “Nunca os involucréis en una guerra terrestre en Asia”.* –General Douglas MacArthur, 1961

*“Corea del Norte está desarrollando un temible historial de cumplimiento de sus amenazas”. *– Editorial del New York Times, 17 de junio de 2009.











_“Para hacer más fuerte nuestro puño militar y concluir la construcción de un país socialista fuerte y próspero, debemos hacer todo lo que haga falta para reforzar al Ejército popular. Avancemos hacia la victoria final”

“La paz es muy importante para nosotros. La necesitamos para prosperar. Pero no cambiaremos nuestra soberanía por la paz”

"Aquí yace nuestra estrategia de revolución de 100 años y una victoria final, mientras seguimos el camino de la autonomía, el camino de los militares primero, y el camino del socialismo que el Gran Líder Kim II Sung y Kim Jong II, nos han mostrado"

"Para construir una nación próspera y fuertemente socialista, es necesario reforzar el Ejército Popular como la prioridad en primer, segundo y tercer lugar",_


*“Si EE.UU. y Corea del Sur hacen caso omiso de nuestras repetidas advertencias y desencadenan una guerra, no debemos perder tiempo e ir al corazón del enemigo para mostrarles lo que es librar una guerra nuclear en su propio país”.* 

Kim Jong Un


----------



## mazuste (26 Abr 2022)

¿Ya se han visto esos MiG, obuses, tanques y blindados llegar a las zonas de combate?

Pos eso...que verdes las segaron...


----------



## crocodile (26 Abr 2022)

Alemania entregará los sistemas antiaéreos "Guepard" a Ucrania.


----------



## crocodile (26 Abr 2022)

Putiniano haciendo Putinianadas.
Si no vas a intervenir para que lo dices?, para dar vía libre a los satánicos?

Rusia califica de alarmante la situación en Transnistria pero dice que no quieren intervenir en la región.

También dicen que detrás de estos ataques hay "fuerzas que no están interesadas en la estabilidad de la región y que quieren crear un nuevo foco de tensión".



▫


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (26 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> es mucho material otra vez, ¿siempre se tienen que ir deprisa y corriendo con todo ese material para hacer frente?
> y no lo vuelan nunca, no os parece raro, creo que no es solo que no creen en la victoria, si no que tampoco estan convencidos de la causa, ni del eje
> por eso habia que crear un Isis
> 
> pues nada europa, manden 100 o 200 tanques mas





Eso es una mierda, cuatro cajas de munición y unos blindados averiados esperando ser reparados, si se puede.


----------



## WN62 (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## tomasjos (26 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Pero entonces Strelkov está alineado con Putin-Lavrov-Shoigu o va a su bola? No entendí muy bien hace unos días lo que leí de que en Donbas no lo quieren ni ver...



Strelkov es sexta columna, de los de " Putin es un blando" , y todo es poco. En términos estalinistas es un desvacionista de izquierdas.


----------



## Michael_Knight (26 Abr 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Oye. ¿No decían los expertos que los tanques rusos se empantanarían con el lodo de la primavera ucraniana?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Todo infundios, los tanques rusos se han replegado estupendamente del frente norte y este, ninguno se ha quedado en el barro durante la gloriosa y valiente retirada.


----------



## tomasjos (26 Abr 2022)

Pues a mí me parece perfecto


----------



## arriondas (26 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Ucrania a parte del terreno, esta perdiendo:
> Exportaciones, se estima un 30% menos de cereales.
> PIB, se estima que va a perder del orden de un 45% del PIB
> Y está ganando:
> Una deuda descomunal, porque esas armas a ver si te crees tu que son gratis...



Ingresa mucho menos dinero que antes, al no tener puertos operativos por donde pueda sacar los recursos que exporta. Las líneas de ferrocarril, muy dañadas, el transporte por tanto afectado . Las armas que les están dando, ya les tocarla pagarlas, hasta el último céntimo.

Pero está ganando, o al menos empatando. Claro, claro... Por lo visto, las guerras posmodernas son en plan videojuego. No hay que gastar pasta.


----------



## lapetus (26 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Matar a mas de 20,000 soldados rusos



LMAO esto es propaganda.
O bien algunos confundíiss bajas con muertos. Bajas son heridos también.
Las bajas rusas estarán alrededor de 4000, la mayoría en la alocada carrera hacia Kiev. Ahora ya en esta segunda fase previsiblemente habrá muchas menos.


----------



## JoséBatallas (26 Abr 2022)

Contenido explícito


----------



## mazuste (26 Abr 2022)

Lo de Transnitria, en principio , parecía bastante previsible.
A EEUU le interesa abrir la lata del frente europeo alrededor de Rusia.
Saben que una vez se acabe con la última carne de cañón ucraniana
necesitarán, perentoriamente, extender su "mano de obra" a los países
más próximos (que, además, son los mas pringaos), y así continuamente
hasta el último europeo.
Sota, caballo y rey...


----------



## crocodile (26 Abr 2022)

Parece que ahora sí espabilan.

❗La Federación Rusa quiere evitar un escenario en el que Moscú tenga que intervenir en el conflicto de Transnistria - Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia


----------



## computer_malfuction (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## mazuste (26 Abr 2022)

WN62 dijo:


>



¿metiendo intoxicación?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Abr 2022)

el frente digital se estabiliza entre paz y comprension

Ciencia y tecnología

*"Este es el camino correcto": la declaración de intenciones de Elon Musk*
*tras comprar Twitter y la respuesta de su fundador*








"Este es el camino correcto": la declaración de intenciones de Elon Musk tras comprar Twitter y la respuesta de su fundador


El magnate sudafricano se ha hecho con la compañía por 44.000 millones de dólares | Cadena SER




cadenaser.com




*

“En principio, no creo que nadie deba poseer o administrar Twitter. Quiere ser un bien público, no una empresa. Sin embargo, para resolver el problema de que sea una empresa, Elon es la solución singular en la que confío. Confío en su misión de extender la luz de la conciencia”, *

expresando abiertamente su apoyo al nuevo dueño.




Image by: Unsplash



> In principle, I don’t believe anyone should own or run Twitter. It wants to be a public good at a protocol level, not a company. Solving for the problem of it being a company however, Elon is the singular solution I trust. I trust his mission to extend the light of consciousness.
> — jack⚡ (@jack) April 26, 2022​



En opinión de Dorsey, “el objetivo de Elon de crear una plataforma que sea ‘máximamente confiable y ampliamente inclusiva’ es el correcto”. Como señala, es también el objetivo de Parag Agrawal, actual CEO de Twitter.
“Gracias a los dos por sacar a la empresa de una situación imposible. Este es el camino correcto... lo creo con todo mi corazón”, subraya.



> Elon’s goal of creating a platform that is “maximally trusted and broadly inclusive” is the right one. This is also @paraga’s goal, and why I chose him. Thank you both for getting the company out of an impossible situation. This is the right path...I believe it with all my heart.
> — jack⚡ (@jack) April 26, 2022​





> I’m so happy Twitter will continue to serve the public conversation. Around the world, and into the stars!
> — jack⚡ (@jack) April 26, 2022​




En un último mensaje afirma que está “muy feliz” de que Twitter “continúe sirviendo a la conversación pública”. ”¡En todo el mundo y hacia las estrellas!”, exclama para terminar.













​


----------



## lapetus (26 Abr 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Strelkov es sexta columna, de los de " Putin es un blando" , y todo es poco. En términos estalinistas es un desvacionista de izquierdas.



Es un tío que, como tantos otros engañados en tantas y tantas guerras, se ha jugado la vida por unos ideales, pero luego ve que los que mandan contínuamente traicionan tanto los valores como los sacrificios de los caídos, y pactan con el enemigo, y toman decisiones absurdas, porque priman el interés del "estado" (es decir, ellos) y usan a la soldadesca como les conviene.

Que os sirva de lección para no ir lobotomizados a luchar las guerras de los gobernantes agitando banderitas.


----------



## Snowball (26 Abr 2022)

angelgs dijo:


> Va cobrando fuerza la hipótesis del desembarco inminente al sur de ese puente.



*-Zatoka* es un asentamiento de tipo urbano en Karolino-Bugaz Hromada, Bilhorod-Dnistrovskyi Raion, en el suroeste de Ucrania. El asentamiento es un balneario local. Además, Zatoka *contiene un pequeño puerto llamado Buhaz, que tiene un solo muelle y es parte del Puerto de Bilhorod-Dnistrovsky*.


----------



## pemebe (26 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Al final no se si está España ahi aunque sea para llevar los cafés y servir el lunch:
> 
> 
> *Comienza en Alemania la reunión para crear un "marco" de apoyo a Ucrania*
> ...



*¿Sabremos alguna vez qué paises se han reunido en la base militar de Ramstein además de EEUU y Alemania (por razones obvias)?

¿es una indirecta a los paises de la OTAN que la reunión se haga en una base militar americana que es el cuartel general de las Fuerzas Aéreas de Estados Unidos en Europa?

¿sabremos que se ha hablado allí? ¿está España?

¿Algún medio de comunicación occidental va a hacer esas preguntas?*


----------



## Xan Solo (26 Abr 2022)

Un desembarco al sur del Dniester no lo veo lógico si has destrozado el puente. Tendrían que subir hasta Transnistria invadiendo Moldavia... o quizá no sea ese el objetivo, simplemente ocupar la zona al oeste del Dniester, hasta Rumanía. Mantenerla no les costaría mucho si no pueden llegar refuerzos ucros por haber volado el puente... y no vendría ataque directo de zona OTAN. Por motivos obvios.

Tampoco veo lógico un desembarco al norte, si has destrozado el puente. Pero no veo lógico a atacar el puente, porque es facilmente "neutralizable" si no lo tomas, y es muy valioso si lo tomas. O sea, que precisamente el hecho de haber atacado el puente pienso que indica que no va a haber desembarco.

O sí, vete tú a saber, porque con los rusos nunca se sabe. Puede ser una simple maniobra de despiste. O una forma de tomarse las cosas con muuuucha calma... Destruimos el puente, tomamos el oeste... luego nos comemos un par de bocadillos, lo pensamos, dormimos la siesta...


----------



## Malevich (26 Abr 2022)

angelgs dijo:


> Va cobrando fuerza la hipótesis del desembarco inminente al sur de ese puente.



Como para entrar Rumanía en Moldavia.


----------



## clapham5 (26 Abr 2022)

El clapham , que es aspi , terraplanista , mitad asturiano-gallego via paterna y del pueblo elegido ( gracias , mama ) no se cree el bulo de que Ucrania quiere invadir Transnistria porque son ukros y nazis . NIET PANIMAYU JARASHO
Tampoco se cree el clapham que los ukros tengan la capacidad de bombardear aldeas rusas ( sin victimas ) , o hacer sabotajes a las afueras de Moscu o incluso hundir buques rusos ( obsoletos y caros de mantener ) NIET und NIET
_actus non facit reum nisi mens sit rea . _
El acto no hace que la entidad / persona sea culpable a menos que ...la mente tambien sea culpable
El clapham pregunta , nah ...solo por joder . A quien beneficia el hundimiento del Moscka , o los sabotajes a plantas quimicas en territorio ruso o el ataque a depositos de combustibles en regiones rusas fronterizas con Rusia , o incluso el ataque a aldeas rusas ( sin victimas ) ?
Y ahora Transnistria . Really ? Sois preescolares . Al principio de la era mezozoica el Zar dijo que el objetivo de la Operacion Militar Especial era la liberacion del Donbass y la " desnazificacion " de Ucrania .
Pero antes de eso , en la Era Paleozoica Lavrov habia dicho que Rusia NO INVADIRIA Ucrania . ENTONCES ?
El clapham sospecha que Rusia esta retrasando la victoria . Sabe que el estatus quo le conviene .
Cada dia que pasa las reservas de comida , fertilizantes , minerales , gas , petroleo , diesel , niuqel , etc de Occidente bajan .
Las cadenas de suministro colapsan ( gracias China ) y la inflacion se dispara .
Un dolar = 74.5 rublos . De eso no se habla . 1 EURO = 1.07 dolares . De eso tampoco se habla
El clapham lo dijo hace semanas . Cuanto mas tiempo pase ( y mas dificil le cueste a Rusia " ganar " ) mayores seran las ambiciones territoriales de Rusia en Ucrania .
El clapham sospecha que Rusia le esta dando " ventaja " a Ucrania para alargar el partido y hacer inviable la reconciliacion
Despues de 100 anos , sorry ...124 anos los espanoles no perdonan a EE UU el robo de Cuba ( el robo de Puerto Rico , Guam y Filipinas les importa un pimiento ) Cuba duele .
Desde 2014 en los libros de texto escolares de Rusia se probibe hacer referencia a Ucrania como nacion . Se habla de la liberacion del Rus de Kiev pero de Ucrania ni pio . Ucrania no existe en los libros de texto porque en la mente de Rusia Ucrania es Rusia
_actus non facit reum nisi mens sit rea . _
Si en la mente del Zar , Ucrania es Rusia , entonces no hay Guerra ni Invasion sino Liberacion .


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Abr 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Un desembarco al sur del Dniester no lo veo lógico si has destrozado el puente. Tendrían que subir hasta Transnistria invadiendo Moldavia... o quizá no sea ese el objetivo, simplemente ocupar la zona al oeste del Dniester, hasta Rumanía. Mantenerla no les costaría mucho si no pueden llegar refuerzos ucros por haber volado el puente... y no vendría ataque directo de zona OTAN. Por motivos obvios.
> 
> Tampoco veo lógico un desembarco al norte, si has destrozado el puente. Pero no veo lógico a atacar el puente, porque es facilmente "neutralizable" si no lo tomas, y es muy valioso si lo tomas. O sea, que precisamente el hecho de haber atacado el puente pienso que indica que no va a haber desembarco.
> 
> O sí, vete tú a saber, porque con los rusos nunca se sabe. Puede ser una simple maniobra de despiste. O una forma de tomarse las cosas con muuuucha calma... Destruimos el puente, tomamos el oeste... luego nos comemos un par de bocadillos, lo pensamos, dormimos la siesta...



En Siria aún duermen la siesta antes de proseguir la guerra…son así…


----------



## bubibartra (26 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ucrania no va ganando simplemente no está perdiendo. Ucrania solo tiene que aguantar mientras Rusia se desangra.



Ay mi madre ... Las cifras conservadoras dan 40 a 50.000 muertos para Ucrania . Está absolutamente aeruiibada y dependiente de dinero extranjero. No puede exportar nada. Tiene un tercio de su territorio inoperativo. Se me gab ido 5 millones de personas más todo lo que hay en territorio proruso. Y las armas que llega cada vez son intercepactas antes.


Rusia tiene una décima parte de su ejército en Ucrania y sin llevas, solo con lo operativo y reserva llega a millón y medio, su territorio intacto y su economía te aseguro que mucho pero que muuuucho mejor que la ucraniana..y la potencia aérea casi intacta. A Rusia como país enorme con muchas bases les cuesta moviliza. Es muy lento el ejército ruso pero es que ahora apuesta a desgastar mientras está movilizando tropas. Y las está movilizando para el buen tiempo que llega ya. El lodo llega a su fin en un par de semanas


----------



## mazuste (26 Abr 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas rusas destruyeron más de 500 soldados de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania esta noche

El círculo se va haciendo cada día mas pequeño y las bajas aumentan exponencialmente.
Por razones como esta necesita EEUU abrir frentes dispersos. Tarde piaron...


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (26 Abr 2022)

Lots medios de communicacion de aquí están diciendo la involucracion de Rusia en los ataques a la región Moldava de Transnistria.

¿Hacen sus trabajo o desinforman?

Transnistria es un estado no reconocido y tutelado por la Federacion Rusa. Tiene moneda propia independiente de la Moldava, tiene ejército propio independiente del Moldavia. Para entrar a Trannistria has de pasar una frontera distinta de la de Moldavia.
quien ha atacado Transnistria?


----------



## tomasjos (26 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Es un tío que, como tantos otros engañados en tantas y tantas guerras, se ha jugado la vida por unos ideales, pero luego ve que los que mandan contínuamente traicionan tanto los valores como los sacrificios de los caídos, y pactan con el enemigo, y toman decisiones absurdas, porque priman el interés del "estado" (es decir, ellos) y usan a la soldadesca como les conviene.
> 
> Que os sirva de lección para no ir lobotomizados a luchar las guerras de los gobernantes agitando banderitas.



Tengo que disentir, Iapetus. El que suscribe de lobotomizado nada. Al menos para mí la victoria rusa es la manera de librar a España del liberalismo, del progresismo , del globalismo, del woke-troskismo, y devolverla a lo que fue hasta mediados de los ochenta, cuando la invasión cultural y política anglo acabo con lo que era mi país.

La victoria rusa dejará al 80 por ciento de borregos que hay en España paralizados y confusos, y sin la ingeniería social liberal-progresista-globalista, todo volverá a su cauce en diez años

Esto no es un tema de banderas, es mucho más serio. Es la mejor oportunidad en muchos años para acabar con la globalización y la ideología que la ampara


----------



## mazuste (26 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Es un tío que, como tantos otros engañados en tantas y tantas guerras, se ha jugado la vida por unos ideales, pero luego ve que los que mandan contínuamente traicionan tanto los valores como los sacrificios de los caídos, y pactan con el enemigo, y toman decisiones absurdas, porque priman el interés del "estado" (es decir, ellos) y usan a la soldadesca como les conviene.
> 
> Que os sirva de lección para no ir lobotomizados a luchar las guerras de los gobernantes agitando banderitas.



Tampoco hay que exagerar. El tipo este metió en berenjenales a los novorrusos, el solito
y le tuvieron que sacar de ellos el Mozgovoi, jugándose el pellejo, para mandarle a tomar 
por culo, después. 
Todo, porque quería asegurarse asiento en ls elecciones a la Duma por aquellas fechas.


----------



## MiguelLacano (26 Abr 2022)

Según me comentan varios conocidos, técnicos en la materia, las cosas se están poniendo aceleradamente muy mal para los soldados rusos. Ahora mismo los helicópteros y aviones rusos no pueden volar, se ha dejado amasar una ingente cantidad de antiaéreos portátiles y es suicida para los pilotos. En una semana las unidades ucras van a contar con una potencia de fuego muy considerable, lo que sumado a la también ingente cantidad de anticarros que poseen, casi van a igualar la de orden táctico de los rusos. Es probable que misiles de medio alcance también estén llegando a los ucros y sus efectos se empezarán a notar en bases y centros de mando o logísticos rusos.





Lo que les resulta inexplicable a todos es la increíble inactividad de los rusos estos 2 meses. Un asalto inicial sorpresivo podría entenderse, pero empantanarse sin iniciar rápidamente una fase dura de ablandamiento y destrucción de las infraestructuras logísticas y de mando, incluido el centro administrativo de Kiev, no encuentra explicación alguna. Tampoco que la economía ucra siga plenamente operativa, lo que da fuelle al estado y sus servicios secretos y de control de masas. Me señalan que es, ahora mismo, un misterio la causa de esta dejación. Parece como si deliberadamente se quisiera perder la guerra...





La sospecha más fundada es que en un par de meses, la capacidad ofensiva ucro, a nivel táctico podría ser superior a la capacidad de reacción rusa, porque no demuestra tener reservas. Ello conducirá a una guerra de posiciones, que ya es evidente, progresivamente más y más costosa para los rusos que eventualmente empezarán a perder terreno en algunos lugares o, más probable, cómo en Kiev, deberán retirarse para evitar seguir desangrándose sin ganar nada.





Todos los que he consultado coinciden. Ahora mismo ya casi es tarde para rectificar está casi “imbécil” manera de llevar la guerra por parte de los dirigentes rusos. Con misiles, lo único que ya le queda a Rusia, no van a poder cambiar esta realidad que han permitido, sin explicación ninguna. Lejos de disminuir, el flujo de mercenarios y “voluntarios” no cesa, lo que unido a los más de 200.000 soldados que pueden quedarle al régimen ucro, representa una formidable masa de combate que sigue teniendo operativas sus comunicaciones, logística y centros de mando. Insisto, coinciden que seguramente ya es tarde para impedirlo. Se han fortificado y elaborado las rutas alternativas de distribución y despliegue. Sin aviones, las carreteras van a seguir operativas y los trenes también. Los técnicos suponen que son “órdenes” políticas que han descojonado toda la capacidad operativa superior de los rusos y cercenado su libertad de acción inicial.


Los avances rusos en el Donbás, la única alternativa que le queda a Putin, van a ser lentos, difíciles, costosos y a la postre inestables.





Pero el resultado político, en buena lógica, no va a resultar mejor. Y esto ya es cosa mía. Zelensky y su grupo se sienten fuertes, no hay más que verle la cara ayer mismo al farlopero con el yanqui a su lado, y entiendo que no van a aceptar nada que no sea una clara derrota de Rusia. Tal vez formen finalmente una “autonomía” de las áreas del Donbás que queden bajo control ruso, pero nada más. Tampoco, por supuesto, van a reconocer la pérdida de Crimea. Lo de entrar o no en la OTAN podría ser la única “cesión” que harían, para salvar acaso el pellejo de Putin frente a su pueblo. Cesión que por supuesto se pasarían por el forro apenas transcurrieran unos pocos años.





Lo que más me acongoja, con todo, es que a priori, ninguno de los técnicos imaginaba que algo así fuera a ocurrir. Coinciden en que es difícil haberlo hecho peor. Y no se explican porqué.


Edito: Los inefables no me vengan con insultos ni risas cretinescas. Yo procuro informar, analizar (desde el sentido común) o recoger análisis y, sobre todo, debatir, no doy consignas ni propaganda. En un mes o poco más veremos si todo lo que aquí expongo se ratifica. Me encantaría estar equivocado de medio a medio. Porque para nosotros, los occidentales de a pié no va a significar más que mayor pobreza de espíritu y material, amén de mayor sumisión a los anglos.


----------



## crocodile (26 Abr 2022)

Los hechos sobre el terreno o decisiones del Kremlin,? lo veremos con el tiempo.

La bandera rusa se izó en el edificio del comité ejecutivo de la administración de la ciudad de Vasilyevka, región de Zaporozhye


----------



## unaie (26 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Alemania entregará los sistemas antiaéreos "Guepard" a Ucrania.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1038226



Esos seguro que les gustan, con la cruz de hierro alemana. 

Si le ponen tambien unas esvasticas nazis y se enfrentan a los tanques rusos va a ser surrealista.


----------



## Marchamaliano (26 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> pues nada europa, manden 100 o 200 tanques mas



Buen material para los ruskis. Al final los mercenarios se agotan.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (26 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham , que es aspi , terraplanista , mitad asturiano-gallego via paterna y del pueblo elegido ( gracias , mama ) no se cree el bulo de que Ucrania quiere invadir Transnistria porque son ukros y nazis . NIET PANIMAYU JARASHO
> Tampoco se cree el clapham que los ukros tengan la capacidad de bombardear aldeas rusas ( sin victimas ) , o hacer sabotajes a las afueras de Moscu o incluso hundir buques rusos ( obsoletos y caros de mantener ) NIET und NIET
> _actus non facit reum nisi mens sit rea . _
> El acto no hace que la entidad / persona sea culpable a menos que ...la mente tambien sea culpable
> ...



El clapham dijo durante la pandemia que sus agentes secretos le informaron que el primer ministro británico, el gordo Boris Johnson, estaba muy malito cuando estaba hospitalizado por contraer el COVID19 y que no iba a salir.

el clapham miente, el clapham desinforma el clapham es un agente encubierto de desinformación del matrix para que no podamos salir de ella.


----------



## lapetus (26 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> A quien beneficia el hundimiento del Moscka



A los anglos, que justo en el momento en que en Turquía iban encauzadas las negociaciones, vienen con estos sapos imposibles de tragar de cara a la opinión interna rusa, pero que Putin escondió debajo de la alfombra mintiendo descaradamente.


clapham5 dijo:


> Las cadenas de suministro colapsan



Si no fuera porque son los propios demócratas que andan chapando la industria cárnica en el mismo EEUU, y que están todo el rato con el rollo de la carne y de comer insectos, a lo mejor parecería una acción enemiga.
Y claro, hay que taparse los ojos e ignorar toda la agenda 2030 para no ver que son los globalistas los principales saboteadores de la cadena de suministro.


clapham5 dijo:


> los espanoles no perdonan a EE UU el robo de Cuba ( el robo de Puerto Rico , Guam y Filipinas les importa un pimiento ) Cuba duele



Los españoles somos unos miserables que hemos entregado el país al enemigo americano voluntariamente y sin perder la 2GM.
No es que ya no se acuerden de Cuba, es que hemos regalado el Sahara hace dos días, y dicen por ahí que incluso quería el borbón regalar Melilla.


----------



## alfonbass (26 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> _"En la actualidad, los imperialistas se inmiscuyen de manera arbitraria en los asuntos internos de otras naciones y violan la soberanía de sus pueblos, y encima tratan de justificarlo bajo el pretexto de "la defensa de los derechos humanos". Los derechos humanos son inconcebibles fuera de la soberanía el país y la nación. Nunca pueden ser proporcionados a los pueblos dominados por fuerzas extranjeras. Son derechos independientes que los pueblos deben ejercer en todas las esferas de la vida social, especialmente en la política, la economía, en la cultura y en la ideología. Los "derechos humanos" que predican los imperialistas son solo los privilegios de los ricos porque el dinero les permite cometer cualquier crueldad. Ellos no consideran un derecho humano el de los desempleados a trabajar y en el de los desámparados y huérfanos a sobrevivir. Ellos, que priban a los trabajadores del derecho más básico que existe y aplican una política antipopular, la de la discriminación racial y nacional, y la colonialista, no tienen autoridad moral para hablar de derechos humanos.
> 
> El primer enemigo de los derechos humanos son los imperialistas que violan la soberanía de los pueblos e intervienen en los asuntos internos de otros países bajo la etiqueta de "derechos humanos". No vamos a tolerar en absoluto la interferencia y la arbitrariedad de aquellos que tratan a violar a voluntad la soberanía de nuestro país y la nación, la cual defenderemos rotúndamente"._
> 
> ...



Menuda colección de frases colectivistas de mierda


----------



## Arraki (26 Abr 2022)

Ufff muy muy duro. Pobre gente, por muy militares que sean este vídeo me ha dejado mal cuerpo.

Si, me jode ver militares ucranianos en esta situación. Las guerras son una puta mierda

El vídeo no lo enlazo


----------



## mazuste (26 Abr 2022)

❌ꖦ - Según el Periodista ruso Vladimir Soloviev, que está entrevistando al Líder de la DPR 
en su programa en estos momentos, dice que según el líder de la DPR, los Soldados y miembros
de las Fuerzas Ucranianas en Azovstal están pidiendo no ser evacuados a Kyiv/Kiev o a las zonas 
que controla el Gobierno Central Ucraniano, sino a Turquía, diciendo que ya no confían 
en la admón. de Zelensky
t.me/SolovievLive/103136


----------



## JoséBatallas (26 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Contenido explícito



Este video muy impactante. Parece obra de francotiradores.

No se aprecian restos de explosiones. No parece haber vehiculos implicados y los tiros son limpios. Tampoco los remataron ni se ven soldados rusos.


----------



## Abstenuto (26 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Los está volando la artilleria y los drones ucros antes de que entren en el barro.



Pues en Izium-Slaviansk no lo parece


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (26 Abr 2022)

Es probable que contabilicen desde el principio del conflicto en 2014. Y aún así están evidentemente abultadas.


----------



## El_Suave (26 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Según me comentan varios conocidos, técnicos en la materia, las cosas se están poniendo aceleradamente muy mal para los soldados rusos. Ahora mismo los helicópteros y aviones rusos no pueden volar, se ha dejado amasar una ingente cantidad de antiaéreos portátiles y es suicida para los pilotos. En una semana las unidades ucras van a contar con una potencia de fuego muy considerable, lo que sumado a la también ingente cantidad de anticarros que poseen, casi van a igualar la de orden táctico de los rusos. Es probable que misiles de medio alcance también estén llegando a los ucros y sus efectos se empezarán a notar en bases y centros de mando o logísticos rusos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que estos rusos no aprenden coño, siempre de derrota en derrota hasta la victoria final. 

Que aprendan de los alemanes joder, o de la actual NATO anglo-germánica sucesora del OKW, a ir de victoria en victoria hasta la derrota final.


----------



## lapetus (26 Abr 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Tengo que disentir, Iapetus. El que suscribe de lobotomizado nada. Al menos para mí la victoria rusa es la manera de librar a España del liberalismo, del progresismo , del globalismo, del woke-troskismo, y devolverla a lo que fue hasta mediados de los ochenta, cuando la invasión cultural y política anglo acabo con lo que era mi país.
> 
> La victoria rusa dejará al 80 por ciento de borregos que hay en España paralizados y confusos, y sin la ingeniería social liberal-progresista-globalista, todo volverá a su cauce en diez años
> 
> Esto no es un tema de banderas, es mucho más serio. Es la mejor oportunidad en muchos años para acabar con la globalización y la ideología que la ampara



Claro, porque tu ves que hay un bando que parece que viene a hacer algo de justicia, y escoges ponerte una venda delante de los ojos para no ver que Rusia (y la URSS) tiene unos antecedentes bastante turbios.

Y además crees que quitando la globalización volverá todo a estar bien.

Yo te digo: si se "arreglara" el mundo como tu dices, al cabo volvería otra vez a estar mal.


----------



## mazuste (26 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Menuda colección de frases colectivistas de mierda



"frases colectivistas..."  ¿Y cuales son las "frases privadas" o "individuales"?

¿Cotizan? ¿derechos y/o patentes de autor?


----------



## delhierro (26 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> jajajaaaa... vamos que si corta los puentes, adios guerra... a ver MADURA...



Uno de los primeros sintomas de madurez es saber intercambiar opiniones sin descalificar. Cosa que parece qeu te falta.



> Los rusos saben PERFECTAMENTE lo que hacen, lo mismo que lo suele saber el Tio Sam... otra cosa es a dónde pueden llegar y las condiciones que pueden aportar...
> 
> La guerra que han planteado los rusos es la que es y viendola desde aquí es la peor para NOSOTROS, que financiamos a Ucrania y la MEJOR para ellos que tienen que financiar la DESNACIFICACIÓN (desmilitarización perpetua) de Ucrania...
> 
> ...



Que no eres estratega me queda claro, no haces más que contradecirte. Y si, en las guerras la lógistica es uno de los factores determinantes. Y en este cosa los rusos cortando lo puentes NO MUEREN TANTO, simplemente porque no llegarian ni los refuerzos ni las municiones al enemigo. Y si , claro que se rendirian, de lógistica andas corto deben ser un 60.000 -90.000 tios, no tienen prisa dices, razon de más cortas los puentes y usas la misma estrategia general que no tienen porque correr. Solo que los ucranianos agotarian sus vehiculos y municiones rapidamente.

No ve voy a extender porque tengo claro que eres de los que apoyan al lider hasta que le llega el agua al cuello. Es muy comun en estas cosas, y claro que hay rusos que saben lo que hay que hacer. Pero la vida me ha enseñado que se escucha mucho más si te dicen lo que quieres oir que si te dicen que te estas equivocando.

Por aquí hace 8 años algunos teniamos que aguantar impertinencias como las tuyas, porque claro eramos tontos , Putin el ajedrecista y su jugada maestra era dejar pasar el tiempo para Kiev cayera como fruta madura. 

A ver, LISTO, lo que ocurrio fue exactamente lo que aquí el que escribe predijo, y claro que algun ruso se lo aviso a Putin , solo que no le hizo ni puto caso.

De hecho Putin al final ha atacado primero, porque veia que la situación era tal que seguir con su "acertada" estrategia hubiera sido peligroso en extremo.

En general no alzo la voz, y soy educado con la gente que lo es. No te recuerdo de hace 8 años, lo mismo seguias los hilos , echales un vistazo. Y lo de siempre tiempo al tiempo.

Y claro que los rusos ganaran, faltaria más, pero ganaran pese a su gobierno que mete la pata y bastante.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (26 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Barvinkove está sonando como objetivo crucial en ese frente desde el inicio de la operación, mucha atención si cae.



Pero ¿No llevan una V esos tanques?


----------



## Xan Solo (26 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Según me comentan varios conocidos, técnicos en la materia, las cosas se están poniendo aceleradamente muy mal para los soldados rusos. Ahora mismo los helicópteros y aviones rusos no pueden volar, se ha dejado amasar una ingente cantidad de antiaéreos portátiles y es suicida para los pilotos. En una semana las unidades ucras van a contar con una potencia de fuego muy considerable, lo que sumado a la también ingente cantidad de anticarros que poseen, casi van a igualar la de orden táctico de los rusos. Es probable que misiles de medio alcance también estén llegando a los ucros y sus efectos se empezarán a notar en bases y centros de mando o logísticos rusos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Quién eres y que has hecho con Miguel Lacano? 
Sal de ese cuerpo, Satanás!


----------



## Andr3ws (26 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Este video muy impactante. Parece obra de francotiradores.
> 
> No se aprecian restos de explosiones. No parece haber vehiculos implicados y los tiros son limpios. Tampoco los remataron ni se ven soldados rusos.



Si os fijais los muertos estan todos tumbados en la misma posición, que coincide hacia donde se arrastran los heridos, un camino o carretera.
Creo, sin tener ni puta idea, que los alcanzaron mientras huían. No se si francotiradores o fusileros, pero al estar todos orientados hacia el mismo lado, no se intuye combate.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (26 Abr 2022)

Vamos a ver, el fracaso del asalto inicial a Kiev es simple: el dinero destinado a las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas de los últimos 30 años está invertido, en una gran parte, en mansiones, drogas y putas.

Los rusos cambiaron su estrategia ante el ESPANTOSO RIDICULO del frente de Kiev.

Lo que es inexplicable es que la OTAN:

-Esté metiendo armas BRVTALMENTE en Ucrania. Es que ahora no se cortan, ya es A SACO y encima material pesado y complejo.

-Diga abiertamente que quiere una Rusia debilitada.

-Se reúnan en Alemania 40 naciones para hacer un “marco” (es decir, un frente) para impedir la victoria de Rusia en Ucrania (es decir, la OTAN esta declarando una guerra proxy a Rusia) y a Rusia parece importarle tres cojones.

Rusia no tiene más opcion que PEPINO O DERROICIÓN


----------



## keylargof (26 Abr 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> Ay mi madre ... Las cifras conservadoras dan 40 a 50.000 muertos para Ucrania . Está absolutamente aeruiibada y dependiente de dinero extranjero. No puede exportar nada. Tiene un tercio de su territorio inoperativo. Se me gab ido 5 millones de personas más todo lo que hay en territorio proruso. Y las armas que llega cada vez son intercepactas antes.
> 
> 
> Rusia tiene una décima parte de su ejército en Ucrania y sin llevas, solo con lo operativo y reserva llega a millón y medio, su territorio intacto y su economía te aseguro que mucho pero que muuuucho mejor que la ucraniana..y la potencia aérea casi intacta. A Rusia como país enorme con muchas bases les cuesta moviliza. Es muy lento el ejército ruso pero es que ahora apuesta a desgastar mientras está movilizando tropas. Y las está movilizando para el buen tiempo que llega ya. El lodo llega a su fin en un par de semanas



Creo que son 5000 millones de muertos Ucrania, esos 60000 que dices son cifras otanistas


----------



## delhierro (26 Abr 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Strelkov es sexta columna, de los de " Putin es un blando" , y todo es poco. En términos estalinistas es un desvacionista de izquierdas.



Si en la URSS hubiera habido más "desviacionistas de izquierdas" que avisaban de que los de arriba se habian desviado del proyecto original, posblemente el pais seguiria intacto. Claro que tristemente había muchos más pelotas que repetian lo que se queria oir, porque era más comodo y la mejor manera de subir por el escalafon.

Yo creo qeu Stralkov es excesivamente pesimista, pero es tio se jugo el culo cuando mucha gente estaba en Moscu tomandose copas y descojonandose de los 4 "locos" que hacian frente al golpe de estado expansionista de la OTAN.

De hecho el tio decia que rusia sino intervenia en 2014 , tendria una gran guerra despues y lo clavo. Bueno era relativametne facil de ver, pero eso no le quita el acierto.


----------



## Harman (26 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Para Ucrania, la operación contra Transnistria puede convertirse en el principal objetivo estratégico para reponer municiones. Además, no hay necesidad de ocupar toda la república no reconocida. A 2 kilómetros de la frontera con Ucrania, en el territorio de la PMR, se encuentra el depósito de municiones más grande de Europa. Se encuentra en el pueblo de Kolbasna.
> 
> Este arsenal está custodiado por el grupo de trabajo de las tropas rusas (OGRF) estacionadas en Pridnestrovie, así como por el ejército local. Según varios expertos, la cantidad de municiones del almacén en Transnistria será suficiente para décadas de guerra. Después de la pérdida de los almacenes principales en la región de Kharkiv, es importante que el Estado Mayor General encuentre una fuente permanente de municiones que proporcione al Frente Sur, ¡y los almacenes PMR son ideales para esto!




Un detalle importante respecto a ese arsenal, la mayoría de la munición allí almacenada está caducada. Y manipularla es jugar a la ruleta rusa.
Destruirla sin equipos especializados es crear un desastre medioambiental.


----------



## lapetus (26 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *¿Sabremos alguna vez qué paises se han reunido en la base militar de Ramstein además de EEUU y Alemania (por razones obvias)?
> 
> ¿es una indirecta a los paises de la OTAN que la reunión se haga en una base militar americana que es el cuartel general de las Fuerzas Aéreas de Estados Unidos en Europa?
> 
> ...



Es una sacada de rabo de EEUU para joder al gobierno Alemán, que es más bien partidario de la moderación y de la paz cuanto antes. Vas allí a tu base, demuestras que es una colonia y que mandas tu.

Lo que se ha hablado es de cuánto van a apoquinar los paganos de la guerra, es decir, los países Europeos. España es despreciada en toda la esfera otánica, por el tema venezolano. Pero se asume que por supuesto contribuirá, de hecho llamó el secretario de defensa al ministerio de defensa español a discutir (dictar) lo que se iba a aportar.


----------



## keylargof (26 Abr 2022)

Por mucho que pongas aquí tu mierdatwitter no te van a dar likes. Deja de hacer el ridiculo, das lástima de lo patético que eres, lisiado


----------



## delhierro (26 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los hechos sobre el terreno o decisiones del Kremlin,? lo veremos con el tiempo.
> 
> La bandera rusa se izó en el edificio del comité ejecutivo de la administración de la ciudad de Vasilyevka, región de Zaporozhye



Yo lo tengo claro , decisiones de la gente de la linea del frente que debe estar hasta los cojones.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (26 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La denuncia contra Putin mediante un grafiti.*
> Un *grafiti *muestra al presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin, con un traje de presidiario* en el muro de un edificio de la ciudad alemana de *Colonia*. Una obra de Thomas Baumgaertel que *acusa a Putin de crímenes de guerra por la invasión de Ucrania.*



¡Qué espontáneo! ¿Del rey de Arabia y el príncipe descuartizador no hace grafitti? ¿Y del Nobel de la Guerra Obongo y su adalid Killary?


----------



## EUROPIA (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mitch Buchanan (26 Abr 2022)

Me informan que muchos polacos se están alistando al ejército para defender sus fronteras. Creo que existe una paranoia en Polonia de que van a ser invadidos. Esperpéntico.


----------



## chemarin (26 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Como dijo aquel analista en en programa de Tucker Carlson, es posible que el objetivo principal no sea conquistar toda Ucrania sino destruir al ejército ucraniano. Y parece que es lo que está sucediendo.



Cierto, pero en algún momento Rusia tendrá que asegurarse de que quien mande en Ucrania no vuelva a crear una situación análoga. Es tarde para esa fase, pero llegaremos, quizás el año que viene.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ❌ꖦ - Según el Periodista ruso Vladimir Soloviev, que está entrevistando al Líder de la DPR
> en su programa en estos momentos, dice que según el líder de la DPR, los Soldados y miembros
> de las Fuerzas Ucranianas en Azovstal están pidiendo no ser evacuados a Kyiv/Kiev o a las zonas
> que controla el Gobierno Central Ucraniano, sino a Turquía, diciendo que ya no confían
> ...



Creo que a ese periodista lo han salvado de ser asesinado por Ukras hace unos días, hubo varios detenidos en moscú.


----------



## delhierro (26 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Según me comentan varios conocidos, técnicos en la materia, las cosas se están poniendo aceleradamente muy mal para los soldados rusos. Ahora mismo los helicópteros y aviones rusos no pueden volar, se ha dejado amasar una ingente cantidad de antiaéreos portátiles y es suicida para los pilotos. En una semana las unidades ucras van a contar con una potencia de fuego muy considerable, lo que sumado a la también ingente cantidad de anticarros que poseen, casi van a igualar la de orden táctico de los rusos. Es probable que misiles de medio alcance también estén llegando a los ucros y sus efectos se empezarán a notar en bases y centros de mando o logísticos rusos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coincido en que la dirección general de esto es manifiestamente mejorable.

Pero creo que hay cosas con las que no cuentas :


1.- Los rusos solo estan al 10% - 15%

2.- Si se ven jodidos, obligaran a Putin a cambiar de tactica.

3.- En el terreno estan aplastando a los ucranianos. Si usan a aviación poco, pero es que no parecen tener problemas en destrozarlos solo con artillería.

4.- La capacidad de armas a Ucrania es limitada, y si los rusos se lo toman en serio esas armas no llegan al donbas, es facil cortar ese flujo. Nuevamoente es una cuestión frenada por la politica, cambiara en caso de una derrota medio seria.

Yo no tengo dudas de que los rusos se impondran, salvo que la OTAN entre con todo, en ese caso empataran para perjuicio de todos. El problema es el coste, en destrucción y en vidas. Con mejor dirección seria más bajo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Abr 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> *-Zatoka* es un asentamiento de tipo urbano en Karolino-Bugaz Hromada, Bilhorod-Dnistrovskyi Raion, en el suroeste de Ucrania. El asentamiento es un balneario local. Además, Zatoka *contiene un pequeño puerto llamado Buhaz, que tiene un solo muelle y es parte del Puerto de Bilhorod-Dnistrovsky*.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1038237



Yalodeciayo


----------



## keylargof (26 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Según me comentan varios conocidos, técnicos en la materia, las cosas se están poniendo aceleradamente muy mal para los soldados rusos. Ahora mismo los helicópteros y aviones rusos no pueden volar, se ha dejado amasar una ingente cantidad de antiaéreos portátiles y es suicida para los pilotos. En una semana las unidades ucras van a contar con una potencia de fuego muy considerable, lo que sumado a la también ingente cantidad de anticarros que poseen, casi van a igualar la de orden táctico de los rusos. Es probable que misiles de medio alcance también estén llegando a los ucros y sus efectos se empezarán a notar en bases y centros de mando o logísticos rusos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acertado análisis. El motivo de esta estúpida ofensiva está en la propia y oceánica estupidez de Putin, que se ha rodeado de chupapollas en lugar de rodearse de los mejores.

Siempre, siempre, termina sucediendo.


----------



## delhierro (26 Abr 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>





Parece qeu con un exito limitado. Vale , no son los del Dnieper pero al menos son puentes.

Edito.

Suficientes datos como para parar el trafico.



> *Las tropas rusas han lanzado un nuevo ataque con misiles en la región de Odessa. Como resultado, el puente Zatoka resultó dañado y se detuvo el tráfico por carretera en la región, escribe **Unian** . La información también fue confirmada por el portavoz de la administración militar de Odessa, Sergei Bratciuk.*
> 
> "El puente de la región de Belgorod-Dnestrovsky a Odessa se cerró debido a los daños", dijo Bratciuk. También dijo que no podía dar más detalles por razones de seguridad.



Es un puente doble, con la linea ferrea y la carretera en paralelo. Puede que los daños en la carretera o otra zona sean mucho mayores de lo que se ve en la imagen.

Buscando buscando...



Hostión, si le han dado de lleno. Un misil bien invertido.


----------



## Snowball (26 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Yalodeciayo



Hace mas de 6 semanas que hablamos de dicha localidad...


Si te fijas, la región de Besarabia está partida entre Moldavia y Ucrania... esos deltas y desembocaduras han sido codiciados desde tiempos griegos.

Echad un vistazo a los alrededores de Zatoka, existen todo tipo fortalezas


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Abr 2022)

Trad. Automática

En general, las tácticas en la dirección de Izyum no han cambiado. Las unidades se mueven de localidad en localidad, dejando que las unidades controlen los puntos clave.

El Primer Ejército de Tanques continúa su avance constante hacia el oeste desde Izyum a ambos lados del río Seversky Donets. Se tomaron las fábricas y el minero de Chervon, el Gran Kamyshevakha, que es un nodo importante de la defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, es visible a través de binoculares.

El heroico 20º ejército, después de haber tomado Sukhoi Kamenka y Suligovka, ataca al enemigo en dirección a la aldea de Dolgenkoe y Kurulki, cortando las rutas de suministro a las unidades de las AFU en toda la aglomeración de Slavyansk-Kramatorsk.

Unidades del 41º ejército llegaron a la línea del río Oskol.

El bajo ritmo de avance, en lugar de moverse en largas columnas al comienzo de la guerra, permitió reducir al mínimo las pérdidas de personal, al tiempo que infligía un gran daño al enemigo.

Por ejemplo: la brigada 39, que asaltó Suligovka, tiene un par de docenas de muertos y varias docenas de heridos durante toda la lucha, mientras que solo la brigada 95 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania perdió más de 100 personas muertas en batallas con ellos, mientras estaba en una defensa bien preparada. Y además de la brigada 95, también fueron derrotadas partes de las brigadas de asalto mecanizadas 93 y 25 aerotransportadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Como muchos han señalado correctamente, Ucrania dejó de mostrar prisioneros rusos y la razón de esto es simple, simplemente no existen. Pero todos los días se envían nuevos lotes de jinetes capturados a Rusia.

Tenemos problemas, la guerra nos obligó a mirar muchas cosas y evaluarlas de manera diferente, pero lo que puedo decir con certeza es que ahora vemos un ejército completamente diferente al del 24 de febrero de 2022. Y esto se puede describir mejor con las palabras de como. Pushkin:

Pero en las tentaciones de un largo castigo, Soportando los golpes del destino, Rusia se ha vuelto más fuerte. Así que el pesado mlat, triturando vidrio, forja bulat.


----------



## chemarin (26 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Putiniano haciendo Putinianadas.
> Si no vas a intervenir para que lo dices?, para dar vía libre a los satánicos?
> 
> Rusia califica de alarmante la situación en Transnistria pero dice que no quieren intervenir en la región.
> ...



¿Cómo Podría Putin evitar intervenir en Transnitria si invaden ese territorio moldavos o ucranianos o ambos? Es que no lo veo, ahí si que Vladimiro me dejaría con la boca abierta si no enviara refuerzos.


----------



## piru (26 Abr 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Pero ¿No llevan una V esos tanques?



Sí, son los que se replegaron del Oeste de Kiev, ahora ya están todas las marcas tácticas mezcladas Z [Z] V O /


----------



## Snowball (26 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> ¿Cómo Podría Putin evitar intervenir en Transnitria si invaden ese territorio moldavos o ucranianos o ambos? Es que no lo veo, ahí si que Vladimiro me dejaría con la boca abierta si no enviara refuerzos.



Que yo sepa, las brigadas de infantería de marina aún no han sido desplegadas . Y eso es un contingente potente para defender Transnistria 

El tema es que tras lo del Movska, no deben de tenerlas todas consigo como para realizar un desembarco


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (26 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Según me comentan varios conocidos, técnicos en la materia, las cosas se están poniendo aceleradamente muy mal para los soldados rusos. Ahora mismo los helicópteros y aviones rusos no pueden volar, se ha dejado amasar una ingente cantidad de antiaéreos portátiles y es suicida para los pilotos. En una semana las unidades ucras van a contar con una potencia de fuego muy considerable, lo que sumado a la también ingente cantidad de anticarros que poseen, casi van a igualar la de orden táctico de los rusos. Es probable que misiles de medio alcance también estén llegando a los ucros y sus efectos se empezarán a notar en bases y centros de mando o logísticos rusos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta semana si que han empezado a cortar los ferrocarriles del oeste, para dificultar el transporte de armas pesadas OTAN al frente. Pero sí, se lo están tomando con calma en Moscú, teniendo en cuenta la escalada belicista de los países OTAN. De todas maneras en el análisiis no has tenido en cuenta las graves pérdidas ucranianas: solo en Mariupol los rusos estimaban que había 8.000 soldados del gobierno de Kiev. Y ahora están todos muertos, capturados o encerrados en Azovstal.


----------



## ccartech (26 Abr 2022)

Las Naciones pierden su soberania en manos de las empresas y los negocios. No es nuevo, esta mas acentuado.


----------



## Arraki (26 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Parece qeu con un exito limitado. Vale , no son los del Dnieper pero al menos son puentes.
> 
> Edito.
> 
> ...




Lo son


----------



## Trajanillo (26 Abr 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Me informan que muchos polacos se están alistando al ejército para defender sus fronteras. Creo que existe una paranoia en Polonia de que van a ser invadidos. Esperpéntico.



Profecias autocumplidas, tiene todo una pinta fatal


----------



## Malevich (26 Abr 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> ¿Quién eres y que has hecho con Miguel Lacano?
> Sal de ese cuerpo, Satanás!



Respeto lo que dice siempre o casi siempre, pero su mensaje no tiene sentido.
No soy militar pero para manejar todo ese armamento hay que tener soldados y combustible, que no sé de dónde van a salir.
A mí me parece que Rusia se ha puesto firme y los ucranianos lo tienen muy mal. No sé cómo van a organizar contraofensivas, con qué ejército y con qué blindados.
Pero casi todo en esta vida es debatible.


----------



## alfonbass (26 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> "frases colectivistas..."  ¿Y cuales son las "frases privadas" o "individuales"?
> 
> ¿Cotizan? ¿derechos y/o patentes de autor?



Hombre, la idiotez esa de que "todos somos un colectivo" y hay que defender a países o estados para (qué casualidad) según unas opiniones pensadas para "seguir el rebaño", que es básicamente, lo que hace cualquier persona "de izquierda". Luego eso te lo vende como que está "en contra" de lo políticamente establecido porque lo dice él....

Cualquier pensamiento en ese sentido, ignorando el hecho de que cada persona toma sus propias decisiones, no solo está moralmente en un plano inferior sino que también está condenado, como ha pasado siempre en la historia 

Las frases que he leído son simples a más no poder, defendiendo un regimen como el de Corea del Norte, donde nadie respira si no es con permiso....Es eso lo que os gustaría en Europa? con eso "seríamos los buenos"? pues nada, tendréis que prepararos para que no sea tan fácil, porque va a ser necesaria mucha suerte....


----------



## Andr3ws (26 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Lo son



Si buscais el puente en Google Maps, la ultima entrada es de hace 8 meses, y dice la tipa: 
"Bonito puente, pero parece peligroso. Hay agujeros en el asfalto desde los que se ve el mar..." 
Tampoco les ha tenido que costar mucho tirar abajo.


----------



## pemebe (26 Abr 2022)

Ha hecho pupa la compra de Twitter por Elon Musk.



*Elizabeth Ann Warren: Senadora democrata de los Estados Unidos

Este acuerdo es peligroso para nuestra democracia. Los multimillonarios como Elon Musk juegan con unas reglas diferentes a las de los demás, acumulando poder para su propio beneficio. Necesitamos un impuesto sobre la riqueza y normas estrictas para que las grandes empresas tecnológicas rindan cuentas.*

* Braedon Saunders: Un comentarista politico*

*Parecía estar totalmente satisfecha con dejar que Blackrock y Vanguard poseyeran la mayor participación en Twitter... ¿conoces las empresas de inversión que están intentando comprar todas las viviendas familiares del país para crear una nueva clase de inquilinos permanentes?*


----------



## chemarin (26 Abr 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> El clapham dijo durante la pandemia que sus agentes secretos le informaron que el primer ministro británico, el gordo Boris Johnson, estaba muy malito cuando estaba hospitalizado por contraer el COVID19 y que no iba a salir.
> 
> el clapham miente, el clapham desinforma el clapham es un agente encubierto de desinformación del matrix para que no podamos salir de ella.



Hombre, el @clapham5 es divertido, yo no suelo contestarle en serio ni me suelo enfadar con él, a pesar de sus golpes de timón, lo veo como un tipo muy inteligente con mucho sentido del humor, en algunas cosas parecido a @Nico , otro cachondo en ocasiones, aunque generalmente un tipo serio.


----------



## delhierro (26 Abr 2022)

Joder, si es un puente de izado, han dejado jodido el trafico por el rio.


----------



## Malevich (26 Abr 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Hace mas de 6 semanas que hablamos de dicha localidad...
> 
> 
> Si te fijas, la región de Besarabia está partida entre Moldavia y Ucrania... esos deltas y desembocaduras han sido codiciados desde tiempos griegos.
> ...



Es una zona tremenda, fronteriza en toda la expresión de ese término. Inquietante, turbia, gris y lo que se os ocurra. Además de un enorme galimatías étnico.


----------



## Arraki (26 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Según me comentan varios conocidos, técnicos en la materia, las cosas se están poniendo aceleradamente muy mal para los soldados rusos. Ahora mismo los helicópteros y aviones rusos no pueden volar, se ha dejado amasar una ingente cantidad de antiaéreos portátiles y es suicida para los pilotos. En una semana las unidades ucras van a contar con una potencia de fuego muy considerable, lo que sumado a la también ingente cantidad de anticarros que poseen, casi van a igualar la de orden táctico de los rusos. Es probable que misiles de medio alcance también estén llegando a los ucros y sus efectos se empezarán a notar en bases y centros de mando o logísticos rusos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues discrepo

No voy a realizar análisis militares porque solo soy un aficionado no un experto, pero lo que mis ojos llevan viendo una semana es que las tornas han cambiado.

Igual es que antes los rusos no grababan vídeos y ahora sí o que los ucranianos ya no graban vídeos, pero en Internet veo pocas victorias ucranianos y mucho destrozo causado por los rusos.

Ganancias pocas, pero en la guerra Siria tenía la misma sensación de que el frente avanzaba muy lentamente y de repente te encontrabas con unas bolsa donde miles de follacabras quedaban atrapados.

No se. Veo muchos soldados ucranianos rindiéndose o fallecidos y ganancias rusas en terreno fortificado.


----------



## Malevich (26 Abr 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Si buscais el puente en Google Maps, la ultima entrada es de hace 8 meses, y dice la tipa:
> "Bonito puente, pero parece peligroso. Hay agujeros en el asfalto desde los que se ve el mar..."
> Tampoco les ha tenido que costar mucho tirar abajo.



El candidato a la UE es un desastre sin paliativos.


----------



## delhierro (26 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Pues discrepo
> 
> No voy a realizar análisis militares porque solo soy un aficionado no un experto, pero lo que mis ojos llevan viendo una semana es que las tornas han cambiado.
> 
> ...



Las primeras 72 horas fueron de columnas correteando en la retaguardia, tomando aeroppuertos con paracaidistas con oposición seria en el suelo, etc... Tuvieron más bajas que ahora. Yo creo que tenian un acuerdo con el Payasete, o con parte del ejercito. Presión , negociación , acuerdo rapido y me retiro. Eso salio mal.

En una guerra frontal los rusos son la leche, más teniendo en cuenta que los ucranianos no tienen aviación. La otan confiaba en su aviación para poder frenarlos. Si tuvieran un plan politica claro detras, tendrian menos bajas, eso les sigue faltando.


----------



## Andr3ws (26 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> El candidato a la UE es un desastre sin paliativos.



Pues imaginate como quedará cuando termine todo esto, con ciudades arrasadas y millones fuera del pais que jamás volverán.


----------



## Zepequenhô (26 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Alemania entregará los sistemas antiaéreos "Guepard" a Ucrania.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1038226



Un vehículo retirado del servicio hace veinte años.

Les están dando toda la chatarra para que no dejen de morir por la OTAN.


----------



## magufone (26 Abr 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Que yo sepa, las brigadas de infantería de marina aún no han sido desplegadas . Y eso es un contingente potente para defender Transnistria
> 
> El tema es que tras lo del Movska, no deben de tenerlas todas consigo como para realizar un desembarco



no se, pero yo nunca vi a Odessa como un sitio especialmente favorable para un desembarco, por orografia y tejido urbano


----------



## delhierro (26 Abr 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Un vehículo retirado del servicio hace veinte años.
> 
> Les están dando toda la chatarra para que no dejen de morir por la OTAN.



Lo que ocurre es que la chatarra mata. Quizas no con tanta eficiencia de algo nuevo, pero mata.


----------



## magufone (26 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Putiniano haciendo Putinianadas.
> Si no vas a intervenir para que lo dices?, para dar vía libre a los satánicos?
> 
> Rusia califica de alarmante la situación en Transnistria pero dice que no quieren intervenir en la región.
> ...



aqui todo el mundo poniendo a putin como loco y resulta que va a ser al reves... los que estan locos por la musica son otros...


----------



## Harman (26 Abr 2022)

En la región de Kharkiv encontramos un lanzador "Complex 216". Sin misiles. Aparentemente, es un sistema ucraniano de defensa de misiles Corsair.

El dueño del escondite ahora está testificando cómo consiguió esta cosa en su granero.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45254

Video en el enlace


----------



## Zepequenhô (26 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Lo que ocurre es que la chatarra mata. Quizas no con tanta eficiencia de algo nuevo, pero mata.



Pero esa chatarra no vence.

Eso también ocurre, que los están usando como carne de cañón.


----------



## Snowball (26 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> no se, pero yo nunca vi a Odessa como un sitio especialmente favorable para un desembarco, por orografia y tejido urbano



Desde la barra del bar paco , 

Zatoka está a 60km de Odessa. Si se toma dicha localidad y ahora con el puente destruido, se aísla la parte Ucrania que linda al sur de Moldavia y Transnistria


----------



## Von Rudel (26 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Según me comentan varios conocidos, técnicos en la materia, las cosas se están poniendo aceleradamente muy mal para los soldados rusos. Ahora mismo los helicópteros y aviones rusos no pueden volar, se ha dejado amasar una ingente cantidad de antiaéreos portátiles y es suicida para los pilotos. En una semana las unidades ucras van a contar con una potencia de fuego muy considerable, lo que sumado a la también ingente cantidad de anticarros que poseen, casi van a igualar la de orden táctico de los rusos. Es probable que misiles de medio alcance también estén llegando a los ucros y sus efectos se empezarán a notar en bases y centros de mando o logísticos rusos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No sabemos lo que estan planeando los Rusos.



Lo que si estoy seguro es que lo que ha ganado Rusia hasta ahora no lo va soltar y Ucrania no puede tomarlo como se demostro en el DonBass. Tiene la población y al ejercito Ruso en contra, lo tomado por Rusia es irrecuperable para Ucrania con el agravante de que cualquier ofensiva Rusa le puede sacar mas territorio que no volveran a tomar.


Como vemos Rusia puede aguantar perfectamente unos cuantos años el estilo de guerra actual con visas de mejorar, mientras Europa, que no Usa, no parece que pueda. Y no sabemos cuanto dinero se tendra que meter para que Ucrania aguante en la guerra, ya que la economia ucraniana esta echa unos zorros. Y vemos que Rusia esta pasando ya de la via ataques quirurgicos a empezar a usar ataques estrategicos.


Lo que tengo claro es que Rusia gana las guerras politicas aunque el precio en sangre sea muy grande. Al contrario que Usa que gana las guerras con poca sangre pero pierde todas las guerras politicas.

Veremos como se desarrolla la cosa.


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Abr 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Pero ¿No llevan una V esos tanques?



¿Trasladados del frente de Kiev y ahora desplegados ahí?


----------



## Simo Hayha (26 Abr 2022)

Aviso para navegantes: El ministro de defensa de UK dice que es totalmente legítimo que Ucrania use armas avanzadas occidentales para atacar a rusia en su propio territorio.

La socidad rusa va a empezar a sentir el calor de la guerra, digo, operación especial


----------



## Andr3ws (26 Abr 2022)

Pero vamos a ver, si Ucrania ataca Transnistria, no esta atacando a Rusia, esta atacando a Moldavia.
Que Rusia allí tenga influencia o incluso tropas, no lo convierte en territorio suyo.


----------



## Harman (26 Abr 2022)

Las autoridades de Transnistria han identificado a los autores de un atentado terrorista cerca del edificio del MGB. El atentado fue perpetrado por tres individuos no identificados llegados de Ucrania, informa Tiraspol.

Los terroristas llegaron a la república saltándose los controles fronterizos, simplemente atravesando un campo en coche. A las 17:15 horas se detuvieron cerca del pueblo de Novovladimirivka, a ocho kilómetros al norte de Tiraspol. Más tarde, hacia las 18:00 horas, tomaron la misma ruta hacia el territorio ucraniano.

Las fuerzas del orden de Transnistria señalan que los otros dos ataques -en el territorio del parque de aviación y en el territorio del centro de radio y televisión de Transnistria- son una "continuación lógica" del bombardeo del edificio del MGB.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45244


----------



## Hal8995 (26 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *En Odessa, se produjo un ataque con misiles en el puente de Zatoka.
> Las fuentes informan de que en la zona del puente está saliendo humo.*
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1038151




Cuidado con el puente de Crimea. Creo q es una infraestructura muy sensible. Usa debe estar planeando su demolición con misiles crucero enviados por Ucrania.


----------



## Trajanillo (26 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Lo que ocurre es que la chatarra mata. Quizas no con tanta eficiencia de algo nuevo, pero mata.



Hace unos días pensando en todo lo que está mandando la OTAN a Ucrania, desde antitanques portatiles, hasta tanques y antiareos, no se estarán dejando los inventarios de los ejercitos sobre todo europeos en bragas, ejercitos ya de por sí con poco inventario.
Había una noticia que decía el otro día que EEUU solo le quedaban 1/3 de los Javalin, eso es una pasada porque reponerlos no debe ser sencillo ni rápido.
Termino, no se quedaran los ejercitos europeos con unos inventarios tan pauperrimos que cualquier país africano nos pueda invadir?


----------



## delhierro (26 Abr 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Desde la barra del bar paco ,
> 
> Zatoka está a 60km de Odessa. Si se toma dicha localidad y ahora con el puente destruido, se aísla la parte Ucrania que linda al sur de Moldavia y Transnistria



No veo a los rusos asaltado Odesa. Es un movimiento enorme y costoso, tendrian que tener muy claro que se la quedan y al menos a nivel de gobierno insisten en que solo el donbass.

Más que nada lo habran volado porque es una ruta muy rapida para llevar armas al frente de Nikolayev. Ahí hay un rusito cojonero desviacionista susurrando todo el puto dia ...los pueennntes, los pueennntes. Si consigue ir metiendolos en el bombardeo diario habra salvado muchos compatriotas.


----------



## Harman (26 Abr 2022)

El Comité de Investigación de Transnistria proporciona detalles sobre el tercer acto terrorista en el territorio de la república

Se han conocido los detalles del tercer atentado terrorista en el territorio de Transnistria. Los informes sobre el bombardeo de un aeródromo y la explosión de una unidad militar en Parcani contienen información sobre el mismo hecho.

El 25 de abril, a las 23:30 horas, una aeronave desconocida, muy probablemente un dron, lanzó dos artefactos explosivos sobre el aeródromo situado en el territorio de la unidad militar.

Nadie resultó herido como consecuencia del incidente. Un camión ZIL-131 resultó dañado.

Hay que tener en cuenta que los bombardeos con drones improvisados son una de las técnicas favoritas de los militares ucranianos, que han utilizado regularmente en Donbás.

t.me/anna_news/29894


----------



## magufone (26 Abr 2022)

ahora mismo lo unico que pueden hacer los ucros es operar con unidades pequeñas, de peloton para abajo, y de forma localizada; en cuanto a objetivos modestos son relativamente eficaces pero de muy corto recorrido: no pueden tomar iniciativas de ningun tipo y tienden a agotarse rapidamente.
Pero para el twitter dan el pego: emboscamos a una unidad pequeña, lo subimos a la red y tienes al perillas carasapo diciendo que Rusia va perdiendo.
Pero la realidad es que el ejercito ucraniano esta ahora mismo en una situacion muy muy mala: proporcionar armamento es solo prolongar mas la agonia.
Y las bajas en en ejercito ucraniano tienen que ser atroces. No hay cifras por ningun lado (o ridiculamente falsas) pero hablas con gente de alli y proxima y perciben otra cosa.
La resistencia puede durar y en realidad esa es la estrategia... pero Zelensky y sus amos estan pasandose de frenada con la propaganda y empeiza a haber gente que esta ya oliendose la tostada. El problema de todas estas "operaciones" es el tiempo.


----------



## Roscodevino (26 Abr 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> En los pueblos, años atrás, al tonto del pueblo solían ponerlo de pregonero con una cornetilla.
> 
> Ahora van soltando ladrillos copia pega por foros aleatorios.
> 
> ...



Ahora de tonto del pueblo te tienen a tí


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (26 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Ha hecho pupa la compra de Twitter por Elon Musk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nos estamos saliendo por la tangente pero... QUÉ GENTUZA, PARDIEZ! Los "demócratas" son unos cínicos de auténtico campeonato.


----------



## Von Rudel (26 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Aviso para navegantes: El ministro de defensa de UK dice que es totalmente legítimo que Ucrania use armas avanzadas occidentales para atacar a rusia en su propio territorio.
> 
> La socidad rusa va a empezar a sentir el calor de la guerra, digo, operación especial



Me preocupa esa declaración de psicopata. Si UK puede hacer eso con Rusia, Rusia esta legitimado a hacer lo mismo en cualquier paises occidental.


Así que armar a terroristas islamicos con armas antiaereas es legitimo segun el ministro de defensa Britanico?.


Menudos psicopatas tenemos en occidente.


----------



## magufone (26 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Hace unos días pensando en todo lo que está mandando la OTAN a Ucrania, desde antitanques portatiles, hasta tanques y antiareos, no se estarán dejando los inventarios de los ejercitos sobre todo europeos en bragas, ejercitos ya de por sí con poco inventario.
> Había una noticia que decía el otro día que EEUU solo le quedaban 1/3 de los Javalin, eso es una pasada porque reponerlos no debe ser sencillo ni rápido.
> Termino, no se quedaran los ejercitos europeos con unos inventarios tan pauperrimos que cualquier país africano nos pueda invadir?



yo es que pienso que no les estan mandando ni la mitad de lo que dicen... y si a eso le sumamos el negocio que hacen los mafiosetes ( no solo de alli)...


----------



## Simo Hayha (26 Abr 2022)

Alemania a anunciado que va a mandar a Ucrania antiaéreos autopropulsados Gepard


----------



## Snowball (26 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No veo a los rusos asaltado Odesa. Es un movimiento enorme y costoso, tendrian que tener muy claro que se la quedan y al menos a nivel de gobierno insisten en que solo el donbass.
> 
> Más que nada lo habran volado porque es una ruta muy rapida para llevar armas al frente de Nikolayev. Ahí hay un rusito cojonero desviacionista susurrando todo el puto dia ...los pueennntes, los pueennntes. Si consigue ir metiendolos en el bombardeo diario habra salvado muchos compatriotas.



Con el movimiento que propongo, no se trata de tomar Odesa, si no de "subir " hacia Transnistria y Moldavia


----------



## Von Rudel (26 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> ahora mismo lo unico que pueden hacer los ucros es operar con unidades pequeñas, de peloton para abajo, y de forma localizada; en cuanto a objetibos modestos son relativamente eficaces pero de muy corto recorrido: no pueden tomar iniciativas de ningun tipo y tienden a agotarse rapidamente.
> Pero para el twitter dan el pego: emboscamos a una unidad pequeña, lo subimos a la red y tienes al perillas carasapo diciendo que Rusia va perdiendo.
> Pero la realidad es que el ejercito ucraniano esta ahora mismo en una situacion muy muy mala: proporcionar armamento es solo prolongar mas la agonia.
> Y las bajas en en ejercito ucraniano tienen que ser atroces. No hay cifras por ningun lado (o ridiculamente falsas) pero hablas con gente de alli y proxima y perciben otra cosa.
> La resistencia puede durar y en realidad esa es la estrategia... pero Zelensky y sus amos estan pasandose de frenada con la propaganda y empeiza a haber gente que esta ya oliendose la tostada. El problema de todas estas "operaciones" es el tiempo.




Lo que tenemos claro por la prisa y las armas pesadas que quieren y estan mandando paises Europeos es que al ejercito Ucraniano le debieron dar muy fuerte sino no existirian tantas presiones y exigencias.


Pero bueno como nos dicen que los Ucranianos son seres de luz que no mueren y hasta que cada Ucraniano destruye 100 carros de combate...


----------



## Marchamaliano (26 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Hace unos días pensando en todo lo que está mandando la OTAN a Ucrania, desde antitanques portatiles, hasta tanques y antiareos, no se estarán dejando los inventarios de los ejercitos sobre todo europeos en bragas, ejercitos ya de por sí con poco inventario.
> Había una noticia que decía el otro día que EEUU solo le quedaban 1/3 de los Javalin, eso es una pasada porque reponerlos no debe ser sencillo ni rápido.
> Termino, no se quedaran los ejercitos europeos con unos inventarios tan pauperrimos que cualquier país africano nos pueda invadir?



Si los moromierdas quieren entrar en España pueden conquistarla sólo con su voluntad, los de aquí son ovejas a degollar.


----------



## boyra (26 Abr 2022)

No tengas miedo de perderte, no
El tiempo pasa tan despacio en Moldavia
No hay desiertos
No hay falsa pasión


----------



## keylargof (26 Abr 2022)

El 60% de los misiles-chstarra guiados rusos no da en el blanco. Un 40% para una nación de border-line no está mal, eh? Pero para ganar una guerra no da.

A los retrasados mentales criminales y violadores rusos sólo les queda lo de siempre, enviar carne de cañón hasta que al enemigo se le acaben las balas. Pero ahora el enemigo tiene balas infinitas.

Al oso borracho y drogadicto ruso le queda poco.


----------



## Homero+10 (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (26 Abr 2022)

¡Urgente! ¡Importante!
#Sede de la #OSCE en Mariupol.
El personal de la OSCE abandonó el archivo. Se descubrieron todos los informes de campo de la OSCE desde 2014, que documentaban miles de crímenes de guerra ucranianos que la OSCE luego ocultó en los informes oficiales de la misión en Ucrania.
Además, se encontró un almacén de granadas de mortero de fabricación italiana en el garaje del edificio de la OSCE en el bulevar Primorsky 25 de Mariupol. Las marcas de las cajas indican que habían sido embaladas para su entrega por mar 2022-3-11.
Para una organización de control, la entrega de armas por una de las partes del conflicto es, como mínimo, extraña. Es comprensible el revuelo que se ha montado en torno al personal de la OSCE capturado por las fuerzas armadas de la DNR y los artículos "basura" de la BBC y otros medios de comunicación "veraces". Continúa en

t.me/anna_news/29876





Continuación de un artículo de análisis sobre la OSCE


tiktok.com/@voeslavkir/video/7090629154206420226?is_from_webapp=1&sender_device=pc&web_id=7036703866884490758

t.me/anna_news/29885


----------



## magufone (26 Abr 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Si los moromierdas quieren entrar en España pueden conquistarla sólo con su voluntad, los de aquí son ovejas a degollar.



cuando se tiene un proposito y fe en algo... aqui no tenemos ni lo uno ni lo otro


----------



## Marchamaliano (26 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Al oso borracho y drogadicto ruso le queda poco.



Y yo que pensaba que hace mes y medio ya no tenían ni municiones mientras los nazis tomaban moscú...


----------



## keylargof (26 Abr 2022)

De lo simplón que eres se te coge cariño


----------



## petroglifo (26 Abr 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Volar todo ese material es mucho tiempo y explosivos. Si mientras te están disparando o ves que viene le enemigo cerca, sales pitando.



Esos vehiculos capturados, estan todos averiados, seguramente sean chatarra, como maximo para aprovechar algunos repuestos, no hace falta gastar explosivos plasticos, detonadores, un poco de gasolina y todos quemados, pero los soldados ucros, los suboficiales y el oficial al mando, si no tienen ordenes expresas, no destruyen material belico propio.


----------



## Nicors (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (26 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Alemania a anunciado que va a mandar a Ucrania antiaéreos autopropulsados Gepard



Por cierto, es probable que estos antiaéreos ya estén en el frente. Parece ser que la doctrina de los donantes de armas a ucrania es anunciarlo tras la entrega. De hecho ayer mismo polonia anunció que mandarían 40 tanques. Más tarde presionaron al prmer ministro polaco en una rueda de prensa y reconoció que ya estaban en Ucrania, pero que no iba a decir ni cuantos tanques se habían entregado ni cuando.


----------



## Harman (26 Abr 2022)

❗ La provocación directa de Londres a Kiev para que lance ataques contra objetivos en Rusia dará lugar a una respuesta proporcional inmediata - Ministerio de Defensa ruso

❗Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están preparadas las 24 horas del día para lanzar ataques de represalia con armas de alta precisión contra los centros de decisión de Kiev - Ministerio de Defensa ruso

❗ Los asesores occidentales en los centros de decisión ucranianos "no serán necesariamente un problema" para la respuesta de Rusia - Ministerio de Defensa ruso

t.me/boris_rozhin/45258


----------



## Harman (26 Abr 2022)

Jefe del MNR Vadim Krasnoselsky: "Tres décadas de vida pacífica desde el final de la guerra de 1992, Transnistria ha sido objeto de atentados terroristas, el Ministerio de Seguridad del Estado y una unidad militar, así como una instalación económica que pertenece a Rusia -el Centro de Producción y Producción de Mayak- han sido objeto de atentados terroristas

Como demostraron las primeras conclusiones de las medidas urgentes de investigación, las huellas de estos ataques conducen a Ucrania. Supongo que quienes organizaron este ataque tienen el objetivo de arrastrar a Transnistria al conflicto. Y puedo decir con confianza que no tendrá éxito. Transnistria se las arreglará para defenderse. Encontraremos definitivamente a todos aquellos que sean cómplices de estos actos criminales. Pero no nos dejaremos arrastrar al conflicto.

t.me/sashakots/31813


----------



## Arraki (26 Abr 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Con el movimiento que propongo, no se trata de tomar Odesa, si no de "subir " hacia Transnistria y Moldavia



Ese moviendo lo pronostiqué hace unas semanas. No obstante luego estuve fijandome en el heart y el desembarco al oeste de Odessa es complicado porque las playas tienen acantilados y las zonas sin acantilados tienen marismas. 

Queda una pequeña zona que podría ser interesante pero que imagino que estará minada hasta el extremo.

Difícil lo veo para un desembarco. Si existe debería ser antes del puente derruido


----------



## Harman (26 Abr 2022)

El momento en que el misil de crucero impactó en el puente cerca de Odessa.

t.me/sashakots/31811

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## @Durruty (26 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si, será que el iraní medio vive como un suizo, precisamente...



Pues pagamos el litro de gasolina a 3 céntimos (aunque la mayoría de automóviles funcionan con gas, a menos de 1 centimo el kilo), y todas las familias viajan los fines de semana donde les sale de la poya y lo que menos se piensan es llenar el depósito del utilitario

Y los que no tienen para pagarse los hoteles, hay acampada libre, y en los centros de todas las ciudades tienen parques acondicionados para acampar con agua y diferentes servicios de uso público y libre... igualito que en Suiza y en el resto de los países de "la Comunidad Internacional"...

Y le aseguro que tiempo tienen, pues los días no laborables son bastantes más de los que disfrutamos aquí, multipliquenlos por 5 o por 6 mínimo...


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## petroglifo (26 Abr 2022)

En el saliente de Budjak, no hay frontera terrestre con Transnistria, no tendria sentido hacer un desembarco ruso, si los ukros atacan Tiraspol, los rusos rodearan Odessa a toda prisa...


----------



## CEMENTITOS (26 Abr 2022)

Por si fuera poco llevar aguantando a los papagayos de las nukes desde hace dos meses, encima Lavrov ahora les da cancha para seguir humillando a la OTAN.
Joder, que hatajo de paletos manipulables.
No me extraña que os utilizaran como hámsters.


----------



## Harman (26 Abr 2022)

Estados Unidos y República Checa son los principales proveedores de proyectiles de 152 mm a las AFU. También nos servirá a nosotros

t.me/boris_rozhin/45259


----------



## capitán almeida (26 Abr 2022)

@Durruty dijo:


> Pues pagamos el litro de gasolina a 3 céntimos (aunque la mayoría de automóviles funcionan con gas, a menos de 1 centimo el kilo), y todas las familias viajan los fines de semana donde les sale de la poya y lo que menos se piensan es llenar el depósito del utilitario
> 
> Y los que no tienen para pagarse los hoteles, hay acampada libre, y en los centros de todas las ciudades tienen parques acondicionados para acampar con agua y diferentes servicios de uso público y libre... igualito que en Suiza y en el resto de los países de "la Comunidad Internacional"...
> 
> Y le aseguro que tiempo tienen, pues los días no laborables son bastantes más de los que disfrutamos aquí, multipliquenlos por 5 o por 6 mínimo...



Pues ya tas tardando en ir a vivir con los cabezatoallas ahora que se han echo muy amigos de la banda de fígaro...


----------



## Julc (26 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Contenido explícito



Está enaveilebol


----------



## Hannibaal (26 Abr 2022)

Los torneos de tenis de Reino Unido no darán marcha atrás en su veto a rusos y bielorrusos. 





> _"El *gobierno británico* ha establecido unas directrices muy claras de cara a los eventos deportivos en el Reino Unido, con el objetivo de limitar la influencia rusa. Hemos adoptado esas directrices como torneo de alto perfil que somos y como institución líder. Esas directrices no permiten que los jugadores se clasifiquen a Wimbledon tomando únicamente su ranking.
> 
> 
> Hemos debatido en profundidad, en mucha profundidad, las opciones disponibles dentro de esta posición tan clara por parte del Gobierno. Son dos opciones: negar la entrada a los jugadores o permitir la entrada únicamente si viene precedida de una declaración escrita por parte de los jugadores. Hemos considerado una enorme cantidad de factores, incluyendo la salud de los jugadores y el público, los esfuerzos humanitarios para ayudar en este conflicto y las acciones de otros deportes para ayudar a aliviar la influencia de Rusia. Hemos llegado a dos conclusiones muy claras que son el esqueleto de nuestra decisión. En primer lugar, incluso si aceptásemos a los jugadores rusos y bielorrusos con una declaración firmada, *nos arriesgaríamos a que una participación exitosa en Wimbledon fuese usada para beneficiar la máquina de propaganda del régimen ruso, algo que no podemos aceptar*. En segundo lugar, nuestro deber es asegurar que ninguna de las acciones que tomemos pueda poner en riesgo la salud de los jugadores o sus familias"_.



La hipocresía de los anglos, como se nota que estaban deseando que Rusia se metiera en Ucrania. Me pregunto si también están deseando una tercera guerra mundial, cada día me parece mas claro que estarían dispuestos a entrar y sacrificar millones de vidas con tal de mantener el orden mundial.


----------



## Harman (26 Abr 2022)

Cuando Kiev dice que los jóvenes ucranianos se mueven por amor a su patria, no lo creas. A menudo, el espíritu de los combatientes de Kiev se sustenta en la "química del combate". Gente como ésta es lanzada al frente como carne de cañón, que tarde o temprano será liquidada. A nadie le interesa su destino. Rendirse es la única manera de seguir vivo. 

t.me/epoddubny/10100

EXCLUSIVA​​Un soldado a sueldo de las AFU, que fue a luchar a cambio de una amnistía por un delito de drogas, se entregó en Rubizhne.​​Anton Moroz, residente en Kramatorsk, fue detenido por posesión de marihuana en 2015. En lugar de una causa penal y una pena de prisión, le ofrecieron firmar un contrato, alistarse en el ejército e ir al frente. Él estuvo de acuerdo.​​En abril de 2022, durante la liberación de Rubizhne, Moroz estaba escondido en uno de los sótanos. Cuando los combatientes de la Milicia Popular del LNR le pidieron que se rindiera, capituló y salió con las manos en alto.​​Resultó que el combatiente rendido era un veterano drogadicto. Después de firmar un contrato con la AFU, siguió consumiendo no sólo hierba, sino también drogas más duras.​​Según él, esto no afectó a su servicio en las AFU. Dijo que muchos militares ucranianos contratados consumen varios tipos de drogas.​​Niega totalmente su participación en la matanza de civiles en Donbass y su trato brutal a los prisioneros. Los investigadores están ahora verificando su testimonio.​​t.me/MilitaryCriminal/95​​_Video en el enlace_​


----------



## Remequilox (26 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No veo a los rusos asaltado Odesa. Es un movimiento enorme y costoso, tendrian que tener muy claro que se la quedan y al menos a nivel de gobierno insisten en que solo el donbass.



A nivel gubernativo (política) el Donbass es lo fácil, pues de hecho ya están reconocidos como países independientes. Es solo echar una mano en su liberación del invasor ucraniano.
Otra cosa es lo que pide y opina el ejército, o una parte de él. Y ya se pronunció un portavoz, pidiendo TODA la franja de tierra entre Rostov-Donetsk y Transnistria, "para proteger y garantizar Crimea".
Dicho portavoz no ha sido ni purgado, ni apartado, ni desmentido. Así que la petición debe ser firme, y alguna que otra fuente política gubernamental no se ha pronunciado en contra precisamente.



delhierro dijo:


> Más que nada lo habran volado porque es una ruta muy rapida para llevar armas al frente de Nikolayev. Ahí hay un rusito cojonero desviacionista susurrando todo el puto dia ...los pueennntes, los pueennntes. Si consigue ir metiendolos en el bombardeo diario habra salvado muchos compatriotas.



Ya dijeron que las intervenciones de las fuerzas aeroespaciales era en base a "valoración" o algo similar. 
En plan, todos nos piden bombardear muy mucho aquí y allí, y según el juicio de prioridades y posibilidades, vamos haciendo.
O sea, bombardeos _trending topic_.
Y sí, es posible que si suficientes fuentes pesadas y cojoneras insistan una y otra vez con lo mismo, al final el algoritmo acepte bombardear algún puente.


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Abr 2022)

_FM #Lavrov : Estados Unidos cortó todos los contactos porque nos vimos obligados a defender a los rusos en Ucrania. Durante 8 años han sido bombardeados sin reacción por parte de Occidente, que solo apoyó las acciones rusófobas y neonazis del régimen de Kiev._


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Hace unos días pensando en todo lo que está mandando la OTAN a Ucrania, desde antitanques portatiles, hasta tanques y antiareos, no se estarán dejando los inventarios de los ejercitos sobre todo europeos en bragas, ejercitos ya de por sí con poco inventario.
> Había una noticia que decía el otro día que EEUU solo le quedaban 1/3 de los Javalin, eso es una pasada porque reponerlos no debe ser sencillo ni rápido.
> Termino, no se quedaran los ejercitos europeos con unos inventarios tan pauperrimos que cualquier país africano nos pueda invadir?




no te preocupes , saldrá Sánchez como cuando se inició la trama del coronavirus , diciendo que todos los recursos del estado irían para " controlar la epidemia " y que generaciones futuras entenderán que ellos tengan que seguir pagando . Miles de millones del erario público que equivale a la esclavitud de los españoles han ido a parar a las farmacéuticas y de esta vez irán a parar a los fabricantes de armas , todas estas organizaciones supranacionales que ya sabemos a quien pertenecen , son los jefes de los políticos. 


_*la economía española se va a tener que endeudar , es evidente por lo tanto que vamos a detraer recursos económicos a las generaciones futuras , a los jóvenes a los cuales antes apelaba , a los niños que ahora estarán dibujando en sus casas y aguantando este confinamiento sin entender muy bien porqué . a las generaciones que todavía están por nacer. Esas generaciones van a entender que nosotros hagamos ese sacrificio detrayendo recursos que ellos necesitarán en un futuro


*_







Transcribo el trozo del discurso de Sánchez el 4 de Abril del 2020 donde hablaba de endeudar a España por generaciones y pongo la cifra final de la de


Hay otras formas de saquear países además de las guerras y matar a millones de personas . Son tramas de ingeniería financiera para endeudar a los países y esclavizar a su población durante generaciones. Así lo dijo Sánchez en el discurso que transcribo el 4 de Abril . " Es evidente que esta...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## petroglifo (26 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Ucrania a parte del terreno, esta perdiendo:
> Exportaciones, se estima un 30% menos de cereales.
> PIB, se estima que va a perder del orden de un 45% del PIB
> Y está ganando:
> Una deuda descomunal, porque esas armas a ver si te crees tu que son gratis...



Las unicas armas totalmente gratis, que han recibido los ucranianos, son las enviadas por Piter Sanchinflas, los demas paises se llevaran su parte del pastel, nosotros vaciamos los cuarteles y no las reponemos, Priscila esta encantada...


----------



## John Nash (26 Abr 2022)

Cuando saltan por los aires las garantías jurídicas y se desvela la gran mentira del capitalismo liberal. Recordáis aquello de la incapacidad de los Estados para regular y controlar la economía? Parece que ahora si puede:









El Gobierno aprueba un ''sistema excepcional'' para actuar sobre los bienes de oligarcas rusos a nombre de testaferros


El Consejo de Ministros ha aprobado este martes, a propuesta de la ministra de Justicia, Pilar Llop, un Real Decreto-ley por el que se articula un sistema excepcional que evite que no se pueda actuar contra oligarcas rusos que tengan bienes en el país cuando estos estén a nombre de testaferros o...



www.eleconomista.es





*El Gobierno aprueba un "sistema excepcional" para actuar sobre los bienes de oligarcas rusos a nombre de testaferros.*

*Recordad esto cuando los gobernantes nos vuelvan a contar que no se puede intervenir la economía de mercado. Ni acabar con los paraísos fiscales o la evasión. *


----------



## Simo Hayha (26 Abr 2022)

El fuego de los tanques orcorrusos ardiendo ilumina la noche ucrania


----------



## Harman (26 Abr 2022)

El Estado Mayor de las AFU declaró que un Ka-52 fue derribado en la región de Kharkiv. Esto es una mentira, o más bien una de las decenas de victorias inventadas, nuestros helicópteros han sido derribados más de una vez, pero la propaganda militar ucraniana inventa decenas de virtuales por un solo helicóptero realmente derribado.

t.me/mig41/16885


----------



## @Durruty (26 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Pues ya tas tardando en ir a vivir con los cabezatoallas ahora que se han echo muy amigos de la banda de fígaro...



Pues como te tengas que ir tú a vivir a Tel Aviv con los cabezacascos, no te olvides de llevarte el tuyo, para protegerte de la metralla y tal...











Imágenes impactantes: así atacan con misiles Tel Aviv


Tras el derribo de una torre de 13 pisos por parte de Israel, en la franja de Gaza, el movimiento islamista palestino Hamas ataca con misiles la ciudad de | Mundo | CNN




cnnespanol.cnn.com


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Abr 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Hace mas de 6 semanas que hablamos de dicha localidad...
> 
> 
> Si te fijas, la región de Besarabia está partida entre Moldavia y Ucrania... esos deltas y desembocaduras han sido codiciados desde tiempos griegos.
> ...



Lo bueno de zatoka es la vía férrea.

Si no irán un poco más abajo a campo abierto entre Nikolaevka y kurortne.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (26 Abr 2022)

Puede ser


----------



## ccartech (26 Abr 2022)

Imágenes de un ataque con misiles de crucero rusos Kalibr supuestamente en un almacén de municiones de Ucrania.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (26 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Según me comentan varios conocidos, técnicos en la materia, las cosas se están poniendo aceleradamente muy mal para los soldados rusos. Ahora mismo los helicópteros y aviones rusos no pueden volar, se ha dejado amasar una ingente cantidad de antiaéreos portátiles y es suicida para los pilotos. En una semana las unidades ucras van a contar con una potencia de fuego muy considerable, lo que sumado a la también ingente cantidad de anticarros que poseen, casi van a igualar la de orden táctico de los rusos. Es probable que misiles de medio alcance también estén llegando a los ucros y sus efectos se empezarán a notar en bases y centros de mando o logísticos rusos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tus coñocidos técnicos en la materia, deben ser tan cuñaos ejpertos como los niñatos esos que salen en la sexta y la cuarta. 

Vamos a ver como te lo explico

Los rusos usan la aviación sobre todo para interdicción. Para apoyo directo tienen si quieren 3 veces mas artillería que toda la OTAN junta. 
Los rusos se aproximan a sus objetivos en vuelo rasante a velocidad casi supersónica. Entre otras cosa para evitar el riesgo de las baterías antiaéreas que aun le quedan a ucrania escondidas y que usa de forma intermitente. para reducir el riesgo de ser descubiertas y destruidas

Sin radares, cuando el tirador de un misil portátil es consciente de que el avión llega, casi ya le ha superado. Apenas tienen tiempo de reaccion. 
Ello reduce enormemente la eficacia de la defensa de punto, durante el transito.

Luego, incluso si el objetivo esta defendido, y tienen tiempo de preaviso, el uso de bengalas y maniobras evasivas reduce la probabilidades de impacto a menos del 10%. Hablamos del 10% de probabilidad de que este defendido el objetivo, el 10% de que este prevenido y efectúe tiro, y el 10% de acierto, es decir 0,1% de riego mision. 

Por ultimo, todos los aviones rusos son bimotores, con una gran capacidad de supervivencia ante el impacto de un misil portátil. 
De hecho las perdidas de aviación conocidas son sorprendentemente bajas habida cuesta de los medios antiaéreos a los que se enfrentan

Otra cosa son lo helicópteros. Desde luego esta mas allá del valor lo de los pilotos. Estos si son terriblemente vulnerables, y son armas de frente, aunque supongo que dispone de sistemas de contramedidas eficaces contra los misiles infrarrojos, el riesgo es evidente y bastantes han caído, aunque a la vista del numero de misiones, la tasa de derribos tambien es baja

Pero hay que recordar ya en Afganistán la tasa de éxito de los stinger era muy baja, y que hace ya mas de una década que el misil no se fabrica y habrá que ver en que estado de uso están. 

Hay una cosa muy clara. 

Las bajas de ala fija rusas se producen dentro de suelo ucraniano. Asi que cada baja puede ser perfectamente documentada por imagen y video.
Si hubiera tantos derribos como mas de 150 que afirma, habria imagenes de ello. 

Asi que seguid soñando

Dato mata relato 









3 tardes más de economía. España ante el abismo


Descubra la travesía de las últimas 4 décadas de España hacia su ruina económica , las causas, los culpables ,y las posibles soluciones




miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## capitán almeida (26 Abr 2022)

@Durruty dijo:


> Pues como te tengas que ir tú a vivir a Tel Aviv con los cabezacascos, no te olvides de llevarte el tuyo, para protegerte de la metralla y tal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Además de follamoros retrasado si ahora los juden y vosotros estaís a partir un piñón contra Putin


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (26 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Cuando saltan por los aires las garantías jurídicas y se desvela la gran mentira del capitalismo liberal. Recordáis aquello de la incapacidad de los Estados para regular y controlar la economía? Parece que ahora si puede:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero esto ya no debería extrañar a nadie ya que a través del sistema SWIFT se podría expulsar a los bancos de paraísos fiscales con secreto bancario como se ha hecho con los rusos, pero al final es que resulta que las normas del capitalismo liberal son las de "mis cojones moreno".


----------



## John Nash (26 Abr 2022)

Bestinver analiza el impacto de la guerra en el mercado: ''Se ha exagerado la reacción en muchos casos''


La gestora española, que cumple 35 años en 2022, ha publicado la carta a inversores del primer trimestre del ejercicio, en la que analiza el arranque de año, marcado por el inicio de la guerra de Ucrania y el aumento de las presiones inflacionistas en las grandes economías del planeta.



www.eleconomista.es





O cuando en realidad sube un 2% pero a ti te lo suben un 20% o mas y le echan la culpa a Rusia porque nadie regula.


----------



## Bartleby (26 Abr 2022)

Esto no solo creará enfrentamientos entre países, sino dentro de los países


----------



## Julc (26 Abr 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Un vehículo retirado del servicio hace veinte años.
> 
> Les están dando toda la chatarra para que no dejen de morir por la OTAN.



Pero es que además, ¿de qué sirve enviar pocas unidades de docenas de modelos diferentes de blindados, tanques y artilleria?
Es absurdo, sólo la logística de piezas de repuesto debe ser un caos, si es que hay.
No digamos ya, entrenar al personal.

Es como una empresa de calderería con 20 modelos de soldadores mig diferentes y con una plantilla que cada dos semanas es renovada.


----------



## Pato Sentado (26 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Hace unos días pensando en todo lo que está mandando la OTAN a Ucrania, desde antitanques portatiles, hasta tanques y antiareos, no se estarán dejando los inventarios de los ejercitos sobre todo europeos en bragas, ejercitos ya de por sí con poco inventario.
> Había una noticia que decía el otro día que EEUU solo le quedaban 1/3 de los Javalin, eso es una pasada porque reponerlos no debe ser sencillo ni rápido.
> Termino, no se quedaran los ejercitos europeos con unos inventarios tan pauperrimos que cualquier país africano nos pueda invadir?



Sastamente.


----------



## Andr3ws (26 Abr 2022)

@Durruty dijo:


> Pues como te tengas que ir tú a vivir a Tel Aviv con los cabezacascos, no te olvides de llevarte el tuyo, para protegerte de la metralla y tal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que bien estuvo Sean Connery en esa pelicula...


----------



## Snowball (26 Abr 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Pero esto ya no debería extrañar a nadie ya que a través del sistema SWIFT se podría expulsar a los bancos de paraísos fiscales con secreto bancario como se ha hecho con los rusos, pero al final es que resulta que las normas del capitalismo liberal son las de "mis cojones moreno".



En el cantón paraíso fiscal por excelencia en Suiza( zug) dicen que nanai de expropiar a los rusos (que no encuentran relación...)









Canton Zug finds ‘no matches’ on Russian sanctions list


Finance authorities in low-tax business location Zug say their investigations have found no individuals or firms on the Swiss/EU Russian sanctions list operating in the canton. After criticism that the region wasn’t doing enough to chase down oligarchs and sanctioned firms, Zug’s finance...




www.swissinfo.ch





Y nanai de enviar armas









Swiss block German request to deliver ammo to Ukraine


The SonntagsZeitung newspaper says authorities in Bern rejected the German request about Swiss-made ammunition on the basis of neutrality.




www.swissinfo.ch





Orgulloso de residir en Suiza


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Abr 2022)

Se acabó el gas ruso a Polonia, se ha suspendido el trasvase .

Iz.ru


----------



## petroglifo (26 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ❌ꖦ - Según el Periodista ruso Vladimir Soloviev, que está entrevistando al Líder de la DPR
> en su programa en estos momentos, dice que según el líder de la DPR, los Soldados y miembros
> de las Fuerzas Ucranianas en Azovstal están pidiendo no ser evacuados a Kyiv/Kiev o a las zonas
> que controla el Gobierno Central Ucraniano, sino a Turquía, diciendo que ya no confían
> ...



La Federacion Rusa, evacuara a los Azovitas de Mariupol, a un resort turco de 5 estrellas en Antalya, los que tengan crimenes de guerra a sus espaldas, se van a pasar unas vacaciones muy largas en carceles de Novorrusia y de Siberia...


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (26 Abr 2022)

Desde mi punto de vista la voladura de ese puente sólo puede ser porque planean un desembarco en la costa mas al sur para presionar a Moldavia y disuadirla de atacar Transnistria..tampoco parece que tuvieran pensado un ataque sobre Odessa desde ahí porque hay otros dos ríos mas cerca de la ciudad que pueden ser usados como defensa, seguramente los ucranianos ni siquiera lo tendrían minado...


----------



## Seronoser (26 Abr 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Pero esto ya no debería extrañar a nadie ya que a través del sistema SWIFT se podría expulsar a los bancos de paraísos fiscales con secreto bancario como se ha hecho con los rusos, pero al final es que resulta que las normas del capitalismo liberal son las de "mis cojones moreno".



Nadie ha echado a Rusia del Swift.
Sigue funcionando como el primer día. Es una gran mentira.


----------



## Harman (26 Abr 2022)

Los medios de comunicación polacos informan de que, tras el anuncio hecho hoy por Polonia de que deja de comprar gas ruso a cambio de rublos, ha cesado el suministro de gas ruso a Polonia.
Esperamos los comentarios oficiales de Gazprom.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45265


----------



## Homero+10 (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## ccartech (26 Abr 2022)

Que idioma es?


----------



## El_Suave (26 Abr 2022)

Porque Europa no tiene nada de interés para Rusia.


----------



## Fmercury1980 (26 Abr 2022)

*La administración militar rusa nombra un nuevo alcalde para Jersón, Alexander Kobets, y un nuevo administrador para toda la región, Vladímir Saldo (este último fue alcalde de Jersón hasta el Maidán)*


----------



## Harman (26 Abr 2022)

El gobernador de Mykolaiv, Kim, evalúa el desastre humanitario del agua

Una respuesta estupenda. Kim ha explicado la situación del agua diciendo que una tubería en la línea de contacto está dañada, y que para qué parchearla si se puede reventar en otro sitio. ¿Por qué molestarse?

"Con suerte habrá agua en el grifo, con mala suerte habrá agua en los depósitos", dijo Kim.

También añadió que "no habrá ofensiva rusa porque los ucranianos se han hecho más fuertes y experimentados". Bueno, aunque sólo sea en términos de falsificaciones...

En definitiva, Kim es dulce, el pueblo está harto, feliz. Pero no habrá agua.

t.me/Soldierline/4585
_
Video en el enlace_


----------



## Trajanillo (26 Abr 2022)

Ucrania va a ser el Francisco Jose de la primera y los Sudetes de la Segunda


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (26 Abr 2022)

Viendo el vídeo que han hecho no parece mal _apadato_. Además es inclusivo:




Hay espacio para 3 _soldadas o soldados._


----------



## Seronoser (26 Abr 2022)

Las Bolsas se hunden hoy...el euro hacia la paridad con el dolar...el rublo hacia los 70 rublos por dolar...el petróleo 104 dólares...el gas subiendo un 5%....

El ejército ucraniano debe estar a las afueras de Moscú, es evidente


----------



## Harman (26 Abr 2022)

Mapa de la producción de trigo en Ucrania

El 23% de la superficie de cultivo de cereales se encuentra en la zona de guerra. Ucrania ha perdido el control de los puertos de Mariupol y Kherson, y es imposible enviar grano desde los puertos de Odessa y Mykolaiv. Los gobiernos extranjeros están haciendo previsiones para minimizar los efectos de la crisis alimentaria.

Aunque en Occidente se acostumbra a decir que la escasez de alimentos afectará a los países de África y Oriente, la realidad es que la hambruna está llegando también a Europa.

t.me/Soldierline/4584


----------



## ccartech (26 Abr 2022)

Cuando




divida las posiciones defensivas Slovyansk - kramatorsk, comenzará el final de Φ2 (ocupación de Dobas / aniquilación




de fuerzas). Kharkiv actualmente está ganando fuerza. Φ3 será Odessa-Kiev, mientras que una guerra híbrida




vs




se libra en un vasto campo de batalla.


----------



## lapetus (26 Abr 2022)

petroglifo dijo:


> si los ukros atacan Tiraspol, los rusos rodearan Odessa a toda prisa...



Los rusos no pueden tomar Odesa en las condiciones actuales. Olvidaos. Está en zona polaca y armada hasta los dientes. El mar está cerrado por minas y misiles antibuque posiblemente británicos. Han preparado las defensas durante semanas. Si se acercan allí se desgastarán en exceso.
Esto es preocupante porque la única forma que queda de defender Transnistria es con nukes.

Al lo mejor esto es lo que estaba avisando Zelenski con su pánico nuclear. Los americanos podrían querer emboscar a Rusia en Odesa y el títere andaba poniéndose el parche antes que la herida. Total, a él le da igual que mueran ucros, al revés, una bomba de éstas aunque fuese pequeña le serviría para hacer alegatos victimistas y pedir mayor intervención occidental.




Remequilox dijo:


> TODA la franja de tierra entre Rostov-Donetsk y Transnistria,



Eso es lo cómodo de cara a la defensa, pero en el juego de líneas rojas que se andan trazando se vería como un ataque inaceptable y un robo máximo. De alguna forma Rusia está aceptando de hecho la existencia de una Ucrania postguerra soberana y con casi todo el oeste del Dnieper.
De lo contrario hubiesen atacado en los primeros días desde Crimea hacia arriba y desde Bielorusia hacia abajo, liberando luego con calma el este del país.


----------



## Trajanillo (26 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Se acabó el gas ruso a Polonia, se ha suspendido el trasvase .
> 
> Iz.ru



Es lo que querían no?


----------



## Simo Hayha (26 Abr 2022)

rusia demuestra su poderío con otro convoy en Melitopol. Europa tiembla


----------



## Aurkitu (26 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Que idioma es?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1038379



_Élfico_.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (26 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Esto no solo creará enfrentamientos entre países, sino dentro de los países



Joer, ahora que le veo la cinta de San Jorge en la muñeca, me ha venido a la memoria la gama de relojes Omega que se llama NATO, para mas inri.





__





Omega 5 Stripe Black & Orange Nylon Fabric NATO Strap - 031ZSZ002047


Omega 5 Stripe Black & Orange Nylon Fabric NATO Strap - 031ZSZ002047




www.bankslyon.co.uk


----------



## pirivi-parava (26 Abr 2022)

*US hosts Ukraine defense conference at Ramstein Air Base*








US hosts Ukraine defense conference at Ramstein Air Base | DW | 26.04.2022


Washington has invited some 40 countries to its air base in Ramstein to for a conference on the defense of Ukraine. Germany announced a major shift in policy at the event, saying it would send tanks to the country.




www.dw.com


----------



## Harman (26 Abr 2022)

Kiev ha decidido dar a Rusia una bifurcación, pero firmará su propia sentencia de muerte. Moscú no podrá hacer la vista gorda ante un ataque contra las fuerzas de paz y sus ciudadanos y se verá obligado a declarar la guerra. Y este es un conjunto de reglas completamente diferente.

La administración de Zeu promueve activamente en sus medios de comunicación la tesis de que Ucrania está dispuesta a proteger Kishinev de la Federación Rusa. Dicen que Rusia está tratando de desestabilizar la situación en la RTM e insinúa a Moldavia que "espere a los invitados".

Mihail Podolyak canta que Ucrania está preparada para garantizar la seguridad en la región en caso de que "el enemigo esté a las puertas de Chisinau". Pero, al mismo tiempo, es como si Kiev se entregara a sí misma. Con el pretexto de defender a Moldavia, podría estar planeando introducir tropas en la RPM.

Anteriormente, el "experto" militar Butusov describió el escenario del ataque de Ucrania a Transnistria para salvar Mariupol. Supuestamente, Ucrania tiene derecho a entrar en el DMR.

Además, una operación contra Transnistria podría ser un objetivo estratégico para que Kiev reponga municiones. El mayor depósito de municiones de Europa se encuentra en el territorio del DMR. Podría ser de gran interés para Kiev.

t.me/Soldierline/4583


----------



## lasoziedad (26 Abr 2022)

Poco me parece, el trigo ya ha subido mucho mas que eso y aun falta un tiempo para ver que cosecha va a haber en Ucrania:


*El Banco Mundial alerta de la subida de los precios de los alimentos 
*
*Los precios de energía y alimentos se mantendrán en niveles "históricamente altos" hasta fines de 2024* debido a las perturbaciones provocadas por la guerra en Ucrania, señaló el Banco Mundial (BM) en un informe publicado el martes.

Según las últimas "Perspectivas de los mercados de productos básicos" (Commodity Markets Outlook),* los precios de la energía se incrementarán más del 50% en 2022* antes de moderarse en 2023 y 2024, en tanto los precios de los productos no energéticos, incluidos *los agrícolas y metales, aumentarán casi un 20% en 2022.

Si la guerra se prolonga*, o Rusia recibe más sanciones por su invasión a Ucrania, *los precios podrían subir más* y mostrar aún más volatilidad, advierte el reporte.

"En conjunto, esto representa* la mayor crisis de productos básicos que hemos experimentado desde la década de 1970*", dijo Indermit Gill, vicepresidente de Crecimiento Equitativo, Finanzas e Instituciones del BM, citado en un comunicado.

El informe anticipa que* la conmoción por la guerra hará subir el precio promedio del crudo Brent a 100 dólares el barril en 2022*, el nivel más alto desde 2013, y un 40% más con respecto a 2021. Para 2023, estima que rondará los 92 dólares el barril.

Por otra parte, *para 2022 se espera que los precios del trigo suban más de 40%, y los metales 16%*.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Es lo que querían no?



Lo pedían a gritos.

Bueno sólo consumían el 55% de su total de Rusia... siempre pueden quemar Manpads.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (26 Abr 2022)

Y el gas subiendo un 17% en Europa. Que no pare la fiesta.


----------



## petroglifo (26 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> ¿Cómo Podría Putin evitar intervenir en Transnitria si invaden ese territorio moldavos o ucranianos o ambos? Es que no lo veo, ahí si que Vladimiro me dejaría con la boca abierta si no enviara refuerzos.



La resistencia de la republica de Transnistria, dependera del numero de fusiles ak disponibles, habran mas voluntarios o movilizados que armas, en el deposito ese que custodian las tropas rusas, aunque la mayoria de los proyectiles de artilleria esten inservibles por antiguedad o mala conservacion, seguro que la municion de fusil y de ametralladora pesada que va en latas estancas, se puede usar, a algun miliciano le reventara el kalashnikov por una sobrepresion en la recamara...


----------



## Octubrista (26 Abr 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> En el cantón paraíso fiscal por excelencia en Suiza( zug) dicen que nanai de expropiar a los rusos (que no encuentran relación...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que eso va a suceder en muchos otros países, los jueces irán, caso a caso, anulando incautaciones, y bloqueos de patrimonio de rusos que denuncien su situación.

Ahí se verá en qué países la Justicia es independiente de verdad.



PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Y el gas subiendo un 17% en Europa. Que no pare la fiesta.



Las bolsas europeas se han girado abajo poco antes de cerrar, debe de verse el acantilado bajo los pies.


----------



## Harman (26 Abr 2022)

Debido a las tensiones en Transdniestria, se están instalando controles de carretera.

t.me/Soldierline/4582


----------



## Trajanillo (26 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Lo pedían a gritos.
> 
> Bueno sólo consumían el 55% de su total de Rusia... siempre pueden quemar Manpads.



Cuando piensas con los cojones en lugar de la cabeza es lo que suele pasar.


----------



## Nico (26 Abr 2022)

Oye amigo... que la pantalla esté en ARABE a ti no te afecta, ¿verdad?  

Pegas lo primero que encuentras con tal de que sea "anti-ruso" y ni te fijas si es carne podrida o algo serio.

Arruinas el hilo con esa mierda.

Pon lo que quieras (es tu derecho), pero no basura.

Salvo que me digas ahora que los ucranianos usan el árabe como idioma.


----------



## Harman (26 Abr 2022)

Los habitantes de Balakleya (región de Kharkiv) restablecen la vida en la ciudad con el apoyo de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas

Los convoyes humanitarios regulares de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y del Ministerio de Emergencias han eliminado la escasez de harina y otros productos, pero hay problemas para abastecer a la población de pan.
Actualmente funcionan dos panaderías, en el centro y en el norte de la ciudad. Debido a las líneas eléctricas dañadas por los ucranianos, una de las panaderías (en el centro) está funcionando con graves interrupciones. Los voluntarios y el ejército ruso están trabajando en un suministro de energía de reserva. La segunda panadería está en una zona relativamente segura y funciona las 24 horas del día. Tres mujeres locales hornean más de 500 barras de pan fresco al día, que distribuyen a la gente.

t.me/Soldierline/4578


----------



## Harman (26 Abr 2022)

Se informa de que han estallado combates en la ciudad de Gulyaypole, en la región de Zoprozhski. Esta emblemática ciudad podría quedar pronto bajo el control de las fuerzas aliadas.

t.me/Soldierline/4573


----------



## arriqui (26 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> ¿Quién habla de conquistar? Se supone que hablamos de doblegar a un enemigo y forzarle a aceptar algo. ¿Le suena Serbia, bombardeos, destrucción de infraestructuras, quebrar su moral de combate, etc? ¿cómo se puede entender que conforme pasan las semanas el enemigo aumente su capacidad de hacer daño, incluso bombardeando impúnemente territorio ruso? Esto se estudiará, sí, pero como paradigma de la incompetencia político-militar.



En una hipotética guerra en España.
Tu destruirás Cataluña a sangre y fuego? Más, teniendo en cuenta que la mitad de los catalanes son españoles muy españoles?
Pues eso, la mitad de los ucranianos son rusos y muy rusos.


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## coscorron (26 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Pero se asume que por supuesto contribuirá, de hecho llamó el secretario de defensa al ministerio de defensa español a discutir (dictar) lo que se iba a aportar.



Que bien que cuenten con nosotros ...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Lo pedían a gritos.
> 
> Bueno sólo consumían el 55% de su total de Rusia... siempre pueden quemar Manpads.



Y Moldavia qué opina sobre el gas ruso??.

Oh wait, que le llega por Polonia too.


----------



## Nico (26 Abr 2022)

Nada más "peligroso" que un pelotón de voluntarios que habla *OTRO IDIOMA* y no pueden ni leer un puto mapa, no digamos ya los carteles con el nombre de la calle o el pueblo donde se encuentran.  

Y teniendo que coordinar con otras fuerzas -posiblemente todos hablando un inglés chapurreado-.

Sin duda este aporte de voluntarios finlandeses puede marcar el fin de Rusia en el terreno.


----------



## Harman (26 Abr 2022)

Un grupo de mercenarios finlandeses en Kharkiv.

t.me/Soldierline/4587


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)

*Los agricultores de Zaporiyia, al campo con chalecos antibalas.*
Los agricultores de la región sureña de Zaporiyia en Ucrania, que limita con la línea del frente del conflicto militar con Rusia, ahora usan chalecos antibalas para arar sus campos. Una semana después de que comenzara la guerra, los proyectiles comenzaron a caer justo al lado de los campos donde trabajaba el agricultor Yuri. Ahora conduce un tractor con *un chaleco antibalas y un casco balístico* proporcionado por su empleador, un equipo que está acostumbrado a usar por el tiempo que pasó haciendo el servicio militar. Los agricultores de los campos de los alrededores siguen su ejemplo.

Aunque los bombardeos en la zona han aumentado en las últimas semanas, *Yuri, de 41 años, y su colega Oleksii están decididos a arar los campos esta primavera*. "Salimos, pasamos los controles, llegamos al trabajo, tomamos té y café, nos ponemos los chalecos y nos vamos. Llenamos (el tanque de gasolina) y luego vamos a los campos. la oficina", dice Yuri, quien solo da su nombre de pila.

Oleksii, de 43 años, describe los ataques rusos como "aterradores" pero manejables, ya que a menudo ocurren de noche. Después de un ataque, las personas revisan los campos y, si es necesario, llaman a expertos para ayudar a eliminar las carcasas y los restos,* informa Reuters en esta crónica desde la región de Zaporiyia*.


----------



## Harman (26 Abr 2022)

Una bandera rusa⚡ ha sido izada en el edificio del comité ejecutivo de la administración de la ciudad de Vasylivka de la región de Zaporizhzhya.

Anteriormente, una tricolor rusa fue izada sobre la oficina del comandante en Kamyanka Dniprovska en la misma región.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45267

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Besarionis (26 Abr 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, si Ucrania ataca Transnistria, no esta atacando a Rusia, esta atacando a Moldavia.
> Que Rusia allí tenga influencia o incluso tropas, no lo convierte en territorio suyo.



Eso vete a contárselo a los georgianos, a ver si los convences.


----------



## VittorioValencia (26 Abr 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Pero es que además, ¿de qué sirve enviar pocas unidades de docenas de modelos diferentes de blindados, tanques y artilleria?
> Es absurdo, sólo la logística de piezas de repuesto debe ser un caos, si es que hay.
> No digamos ya, entrenar al personal.
> 
> Es como una empresa de calderería con 20 modelos de soldadores mig diferentes y con una plantilla que cada dos semanas es renovada.



No sirve para los ucros. Sirve para USA que nos manda enviar todas las armas posibles, para luego vendernos nuevas y muy caras, haciendonos dependientes de material belico que venga de sus empresas. Las que manejan el imperio anglo.


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)

Docenas de civiles de Bucha fueron asesinados por dardos de metal de la artillería rusa
Los médicos forenses descubren fléchettes, que rara vez se usan en la guerra moderna, en cuerpos encontrados en fosas comunes.


----------



## Peineto (26 Abr 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, si Ucrania ataca Transnistria, no esta atacando a Rusia, esta atacando a Moldavia.
> Que Rusia allí tenga influencia o incluso tropas, no lo convierte en territorio suyo.



Transnistria es el Donbas de Moldavia...


----------



## frangelico (26 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Los rusos no pueden tomar Odesa en las condiciones actuales. Olvidaos. Está en zona polaca y armada hasta los dientes. El mar está cerrado por minas y misiles antibuque posiblemente británicos. Han preparado las defensas durante semanas. Si se acercan allí se desgastarán en exceso.
> Esto es preocupante porque la única forma que queda de defender Transnistria es con nukes.
> 
> Al lo mejor esto es lo que estaba avisando Zelenski con su pánico nuclear. Los americanos podrían querer emboscar a Rusia en Odesa y el títere andaba poniéndose el parche antes que la herida. Total, a él le da igual que mueran ucros, al revés, una bomba de éstas aunque fuese pequeña le serviría para hacer alegatos victimistas y pedir mayor intervención occidental.
> ...



Si Ucrania ataca Transnistria de alguna manera está invadiendo Moldavia, puesto que si Transnistria no es reconocida como estado, será parte de Moldavia. Les han puesto cobertura , ese Sentry dando vueltas en el límite de Rumanía con Ucrania es cobertura a Moldsvia y la zona de Odessa, si entran aviones rusoso avisarán a quien tenga defensas antiaereas por la zona.


----------



## JAGGER (26 Abr 2022)

Más mentiras de los genocidas rusos que se esclarecen:


----------



## mirkoxx (26 Abr 2022)

Los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que huyen de los asentamientos en la dirección de Gulyai-Pole, dejan muchos "regalos". Un combatiente de la milicia popular de la Republica Popular de Donetsk con el distintivo de llamada "Loco" contó sobre las tácticas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Entre otras cosas, abandonar todo el material que ralentice la huida (casi todo) y dejar los accesos y tierras de trabajo de la población minados para conseguir el mayor número de bajas civiles posibles, quién sabe si el ejército ruso se retirará como hizo del norte de Kiev y montar otro Bucha, es una táctica realizada por las tropas ucranianas.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Se informó de combates alrededor de Gulyaipole/Huliaipole. Ubicación interesante. No es el mejor lugar para una pinza. ¿Quizás consolidación?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (26 Abr 2022)

Rusia cierra el gas a Polonia


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (26 Abr 2022)

Pues ya sólo les queda disfrutar. Mannnnnnda huevos.


----------



## Nico (26 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Un grupo de mercenarios finlandeses en Kharkiv.
> 
> t.me/Soldierline/4587
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1038410




Esa foto la acaba de pegar @Disturbed como de soldados "finlandeses" (*es la misma*).

Póngase de acuerdo !!, son finlandeses o franceses ?... o son franceses descendientes de finlandeses ?, o son finlandeses casado con francesas ?

Seguir el hilo con el tema de las "noticias" es todo un desafío !! 


*EDITO PARA ACLARAR*: Veo que corregiste, habías puesto "franceses" y lo cambiaste. Son los mismos que puso Disturbed entonces. Ok.


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)

Las botas seguro que las han robado


----------



## agarcime (26 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Y Moldavia qué opina sobre el gas ruso??.
> 
> Oh wait, que le llega por Polonia too.



Si? 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ccartech (26 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Esa foto la acaba de pegar @Disturbed como de soldados "finlandeses" (*es la misma*).
> 
> Póngase de acuerdo !!, son finlandeses o franceses ?... o son franceses descendientes de finlandeses ?, o son finlandeses casado con francesas ?
> 
> ...



Seguro son .....eses



DEMASIADAS ADVERTENCIAS PARA MI GUSTO


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)

Ucrania tiene derecho a atacar el territorio de Rusia - Ministerio de Defensa Británico

El ministro de Defensa británico, Ben Wallace, dijo que Ucrania tiene todo el derecho de atacar territorio ruso; a Londres no le importa si se usan armas occidentales para esto.

El subsecretario de Estado parlamentario para Servicios Armados, James Happy, agregó que las armas de Occidente incluso tienen el alcance necesario para hacerlo. TPYXA⚡Ucrania noticias


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (26 Abr 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Transnistria es el Donbas de Moldavia...



Que a estas alturas haya que explicar algo tan básico de historia.


----------



## El Mercader (26 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Seguro son .....eses
> 
> 
> 
> DEMASIADAS ADVERTENCIAS PARA MI GUSTO



Yo sinceramente hundiría algún barquito Inglés, alguno sin importancia... Para dar un "toque", porque sino, al final van a empezar a volar las nukes.


----------



## Feriri88 (26 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Las botas seguro que las han robado





El niño cabron parece feliz sin padre y con 125 euros


----------



## Seronoser (26 Abr 2022)

Confirmado que Rusia ha cerrado el gas a Polonia, por no pagarle.
Siguiente parada: Alemania.


----------



## Feriri88 (26 Abr 2022)

arriqui dijo:


> En una hipotética guerra en España.
> Tu destruirás Cataluña a sangre y fuego? Más, teniendo en cuenta que la mitad de los catalanes son españoles muy españoles?
> Pues eso, la mitad de los ucranianos son rusos y muy rusos.




La mitad de los mexicanos son tan españoles como rusos los ucranianos


----------



## Feriri88 (26 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Lo pedían a gritos.
> 
> Bueno sólo consumían el 55% de su total de Rusia... siempre pueden quemar Manpads.





Ellos no Dan gas

Polonia no da euros


Polonia tiene más países que le de gas
Rusia no tiene más países que les de euros


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (26 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Las botas seguro que las han robado



100% real


----------



## MarketMaker (26 Abr 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> El niño cabron parece feliz sin padre y con 125 euros



Suponiendo que eso sea cierto. Por cierto cuanto da el estado español sí un soldado muere en su trabajo?


----------



## workforfood (26 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Confirmado que Rusia ha cerrado el gas a Polonia, por no pagarle.
> Siguiente parada: Alemania.



Pero Alemania paga eso seguro.


----------



## Harman (26 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Esa foto la acaba de pegar @Disturbed como de soldados "finlandeses" (*es la misma*).
> 
> Póngase de acuerdo !!, son finlandeses o franceses ?... o son franceses descendientes de finlandeses ?, o son finlandeses casado con francesas ?
> 
> ...



Yo a ese señor no le veo, no se que publica. Le tengo Ignorado.


----------



## golden graham (26 Abr 2022)

Polonia why so serious?


----------



## golden graham (26 Abr 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Ellos no Dan gas
> 
> Polonia no da euros
> 
> ...



Polonia dara zlotis


----------



## Feriri88 (26 Abr 2022)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Suponiendo que eso sea cierto. Por cierto cuanto da el estado español sí un soldado muere en su trabajo?




En Zona de Operaciones

Las cuantías a percibir se rigen por lo establecido en el Real Decreto Ley 8/2004.

Ascienden a 140.000 euros.
Además, si el suceso se produce en vehículos y aeronaves de las Fuerzas Armadas, cabe la posibilidad de indemnización por los seguros contratados por el Ministerio de Defensa.



La diferencia con un país de mierda


La madre supongo que se metera a puta 
El destino de toda rusa


Campesina o puta


----------



## Simo Hayha (26 Abr 2022)

40 ministros de defensa reunidos en Alemania para coordinar su ayuda militar a Ucrania. No me gustaría ser ruso en este momento de la historia (bueno, ni en ningún otro)


----------



## Honkler (26 Abr 2022)

Los polacos son como el canijo que se envalentona cuando tienen al primo del Zumosol detrás. Son una panda de gilipollas.


----------



## ccartech (26 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Yo sinceramente hundiría algún barquito Inglés, alguno sin importancia... Para dar un "toque", porque sino, al final van a empezar a volar las nukes.



No hace falta tanto. 
Solo volar un centro de mando que este lleno de soldados extranjeros en Kiev es suficiente.
Pero muchas declaraciones 
Se quejan que Ucrania ataca tierra Rusa y la verdad es que tienen derecho a defenderse.
Por ahi hay demasiado bla bla bla, queda la sensación que tienen miedo a escalar y justamente, por eso occidente escala.


----------



## Harman (26 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Confirmado que Rusia ha cerrado el gas a Polonia, por no pagarle.
> Siguiente parada: Alemania.




Polonia ha sido la comprobación por si los rusos iban de farol.


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)

Hoy se cumplen 36 años del accidente de la central nuclear de Chernóbil, que se convirtió en uno de los mayores desastres del siglo pasado. Este año, el mundo entero está nuevamente a un paso de una catástrofe nuclear.

Desde el 24 de febrero, la zona de Chernobyl ha estado bajo el control de los "libertadores" durante 36 días, quienes saquearon y destruyeron la estación. Sin embargo, la falta de "educación" básica jugó con ellos "en la caja". La mayoría de los orcos que han excavado en el Bosque Rojo han muerto o morirán muy pronto.

Aquellos que no enseñan lecciones de historia, tarde o temprano terminarán en un basurero histórico.


----------



## Harman (26 Abr 2022)

Foto de los sótanos de Azovstal. Los ucronazis "se preparan para la tierra".

t.me/boris_rozhin/45278


----------



## Simo Hayha (26 Abr 2022)

Un operador de stugna se cepilla 4 tanques rusos de una tacada


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Abr 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Ellos no Dan gas
> 
> Polonia no da euros
> 
> ...



Ok, pues ya está.


----------



## Peineto (26 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Cuando saltan por los aires las garantías jurídicas y se desvela la gran mentira del capitalismo liberal. Recordáis aquello de la incapacidad de los Estados para regular y controlar la economía? Parece que ahora si puede:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PODEMOS intervenir y PODAMOS los bienes de los oligarcas...


----------



## Nico (26 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Las botas seguro que las han robado




Sigues subiendo mierda. Esas fotos no son de "cobra 10.000 rublos" por el marido muerto. *Mira la cara del chico... ¿Te crees que estaría así de feliz por perder a su padre ?*

Eso es de OTRA COSA, pero tu apetito por la mierda, hace la que subas al foro con todo desparpajo y falta de respeto por el resto.

De mi parte, una más tan mierdosa y con todo el dolor de mi alma, te pasaré al freezer por unas semanas hasta que esto se acabe. Me molesta la gente infantil que no le preocupa llenarme de mierda un tema interesante, en vez de aportar cosas buenas o sus razonamientos de modo coherente.


----------



## Harman (26 Abr 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas volvieron a derribar un helicóptero del pasado.

Tras la declaración del Estado Mayor de las AFU sobre el Ka-52 derribado, la propaganda de Kiev comenzó a publicar fotos, afirmando que se trataba de una "confirmación".

"En la región de Kharkiv, las tropas de asalto aéreo de las AFU derribaron otro helicóptero Ka-52, el equipo se convirtió en un montón de chatarra. ¡Gloria a los paracaidistas ucranianos!"

De hecho, las imágenes muestran el Mi-35 con número RF-13017, que se estrelló al principio de la operación, adjuntamos un vídeo de confirmación del 5 de marzo, donde es evidente que no se trata del Ka-52.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45274


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (26 Abr 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Ellos no Dan gas
> 
> Polonia no da euros
> 
> ...



Pobres rusos, no van a encontrar a nadie que les compre su petroleo y su gas.


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)

Región de Zaporozhye, vista desde un UAV ucraniano en la posición enemiga, los restos de un helicóptero ruso derribado.


----------



## Aurkitu (26 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Las botas seguro que las han robado



Rejon, me preocupas. ¿Cuántas veces has pasado la Covid? ¿No has visto que el niño se esta riendo? ¿No te parece extraño?...vamos hombre.


----------



## Vilux (26 Abr 2022)

Claro, cpmo no han tenido tiempo desde el 2014 para meter en Ucrania ese material, lo van a colar ahora a toda prisa y sin que los rusos se enteren.

Una Europa a la deriva, sin plan, sin estrategia y reaccionando a salto de mata ante acontecimientos fuera de su control.


----------



## lapetus (26 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> está invadiendo Moldavia



Desde el punto de vista de Transnistria, están invadiendo la URSS, que nunca cayó, y por ende sería un conflicto civil entre repúblicas soviéticas.

Pero me parece que no lo harán, porque los mismos ucros bombardearon los puentes entre Transnistria y Ucrania por miedo a que las tropas de paz rusas allí acantonadas participaran en la fiesta. Entonces no tienen por donde cruzar.
Aparte los rusos reforzaron aquello al inicio del conflicto.


----------



## Harman (26 Abr 2022)

El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Transnistria, Vitaliy Ignatyev, afirma que actualmente no se plantea aumentar el grupo de tropas rusas en Transnistria.

"Todavía no hemos planteado la cuestión de esta manera, no vemos motivos para ello.

La operación de mantenimiento de la paz está garantizando el régimen de seguridad necesario dentro de la zona controlada, mientras la situación es bastante estable y está bajo control.

En este momento no vemos ningún motivo".

t.me/sashakots/31815


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Sigues subiendo mierda. Esas fotos no son de "cobra 10.000 rublos" por el marido muerto. *Mira la cara del chico... ¿Te crees que estaría así de feliz por perder a su padre ?*
> 
> Eso es de OTRA COSA, pero tu apetito por la mierda, hace la que subas al foro con todo desparpajo y falta de respeto por el resto.
> 
> De mi parte, una más tan mierdosa y con todo el dolor de mi alma, te pasaré al freezer por unas semanas hasta que esto se acabe. Me molesta la gente infantil que no le preocupa llenarme de mierda un tema interesante, en vez de aportar cosas buenas o sus razonamientos de modo coherente.



Ea,para que veas que eres mu tonto..tú explicas las situaciones de los demas como te parece y pasa lo que pasa que metes la pata hasta el corvejon....enteraillo ,con que ala a cascarla que esta noche no duermo papafritas...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Abr 2022)

Hoy se ha aprobado en Mazowia y Varsovia la prohibición de quemar carbón y derivados , a efectos de 1 octubre 2023.

Warzsawa.wyborzca.pl


----------



## Epicii (26 Abr 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Ellos no Dan gas
> 
> Polonia no da euros
> 
> ...



Justamente, Rusia no queria euros, sino que paguen en rublos...
Te lo explico como si fueras un subnormal, los euros cada vez valen menos, la energia, los alimentos, y las materias primas cada vez mas...
Espera a ver como la va a Polonia comprando gas 50% mas caro...


----------



## El_Suave (26 Abr 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Ellos no Dan gas
> 
> Polonia no da euros
> 
> ...



Tienen un yacimiento de euros, riqueza _fake_, así que sólo tienen que echar a andar las impresoras de gas, y tendrán gas para aburrir.

Pobre Rusia que sólo tiene riqueza verdadera.


----------



## MarketMaker (26 Abr 2022)

No es muy creíble esas caras de huérfano y viuda...la noticia será de otra cosa.

Aquí en España tenemos indemnizaciones , pero cuesta un juicio tratar de conseguirlo.









La familia de un soldado español fallecido en Mali exige una indemnización de 144.000 euros


El accidente se produjo al cruzarse un autobús al paso de un convoy del Ejército español, que volcó junto a la carretera.




www.google.com


----------



## Epicii (26 Abr 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Tienen un yacimiento de euros, riqueza _fake_, así que sólo tienen que echar a andar las impresoras de gas, y tendrán gas para aburrir.
> 
> Pobre Rusia que sólo tiene riqueza verdadera.



Jajajja mire que algunos prorusos son delirantes, pero el nivel de los anti-rusos ya es de pena, son subnormales profundos...


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)

Nos quejamos de los desechos que está mandando España, pero es que Alemania está limpiando los almacenes que tenía de la guerra fría.


----------



## crocodile (26 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los medios de comunicación polacos informan de que, tras el anuncio hecho hoy por Polonia de que deja de comprar gas ruso a cambio de rublos, ha cesado el suministro de gas ruso a Polonia.
> Esperamos los comentarios oficiales de Gazprom.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/45265



Que le manden el gas sus amos yankees


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Abr 2022)

Reunido gabinete de crisis del Ministerio de clima en Polonia 

Energía.rp.pl


----------



## manodura79 (26 Abr 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Ellos no Dan gas
> 
> Polonia no da euros
> 
> ...



¿Más países vendiéndole gas? ¿A que precio? ¿Al mismo precio que se lo vendía Moscú? Digamos que consigue gas un 20% más caro (creo que sería más). ¿Que significaría eso para una economía como la polaca? 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## frangelico (26 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Hoy se ha aprobado en Mazowia y Varsovia la prohibición de quemar carbón y derivados , a efectos de 1 octubre 2023.
> 
> Warzsawa.wyborzca.pl



Como prohibición? Si Polonia casi no hace otra cosa que quemar carbones .


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)

Se sabe realmente qué material militar va a recibir Ucrania?


Se habla mucho ultimamente de que EEUU y algun otro país europeo van a empezar a enviar juguetes de los buenos..... La duda es, tendrán el suficiente adiestramiento los ucranianos para poder usarlo?


----------



## Harman (26 Abr 2022)

La obtención de órganos humanos en la sombra está aumentando en Occidente.

Esta declaración fue realizada por el Secretario del Consejo de Seguridad ruso, Nikolay Patrushev.

[...] "Occidente ya ha visto resurgir el mercado en la sombra de la compra de órganos humanos de segmentos socialmente vulnerables de la población ucraniana para operaciones clandestinas de trasplante para pacientes europeos".

Además, según Patrushev, un negocio muy extendido como el tráfico de huérfanos sacados de Ucrania para su posterior adopción ilegal en Europa también recibirá un nuevo impulso.

t.me/epoddubny/10104


----------



## Nico (26 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> De hecho, las imágenes muestran el Mi-35 con número RF-13017, que se estrelló al principio de la operación, adjuntamos un vídeo de confirmación del 5 de marzo, donde es evidente que no se trata del Ka-52.




No importa... en el próximo post de Simo lo verás colgado como "orcorusos pierden otro helicóptero" y tan feliz en su papel de trol.


----------



## ccartech (26 Abr 2022)

El ministro de Economía de Alemania dice que un "embargo ahora es posible" para Alemania contra Rusia, y que Alemania detendrá todas las importaciones de petróleo ruso "pronto"


----------



## pemebe (26 Abr 2022)

Alguien ha publicado la lista de paises que han ido a la reunión. No se como de fiable es.



Albania, Belgium, Bulgaria, Canada, Croatia, Denmark, Estonia, France, Germany, Greece, Iceland, Italy, Latvia, Lithuania, Luxembourg, North Macedonia, Montenegro, Norway, Netherlands, Poland, Portugal, United Kingdom, Czech Republic, Romania, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, Turkey,
USA, Ukraine, Hungary, Jordan, Israel, Morocco, Tunisia, Liberia, South Korea, Japan, New Zealand, Australia, Finland, Sweden, Qatar, Kenya.


Toda Europa excepto Serbia.
Los Paises asiaticos/Oceanicos esperados Japon, Corea del Sur, Israel, Australia y Nueva Zelanda. Qatar (el mundial de futbol puede influir)
de America sólo Canada y EEUU.
De Africa 5 paises: Kenia, Marruecos, Jordania, Tunez y Liberia


----------



## Seronoser (26 Abr 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> ¿Más países vendiéndole gas? ¿A que precio? ¿Al mismo precio que se lo vendía Moscú? Digamos que consigue gas un 20% más caro (creo que sería más). ¿Que significaría eso para una economía como la polaca?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Polonia es como ese coche de escudería pequeña de Fórmula 1, que va en la carrera el último en una carrera con lluvia.
Pero de repente le dicen desde Boxes que va a parar de llover, y que pruebe a poner neumáticos lisos, que ahora es el momento de arriesgar para ganar.

Se los pone y...se ostia en la primera curva. Y por supuesto las demás escuderías, siguen con neumático de lluvia descojonándose de los polacos.


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)

Y tú un mierda BOT-GILIPOLLAS...como ha que dado ampliamente demostrado...payaso chupapollas...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Como prohibición? Si Polonia casi no hace otra cosa que quemar carbones .




Eso, han prohibido por ley , Varsovia 2023, regiones limítrofes 2028...no sé habla con Greta


----------



## Nico (26 Abr 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Pobres rusos, no van a encontrar a nadie que les compre su petroleo y su gas.




No capto si es irónica tu frase o asumes que "no hay clientes" en el mundo para el petróleo y el gas. Asumo que es un "fina ironía" que no me termina de quedar en claro.


----------



## Seronoser (26 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Alguien ha publicado la lista de paises que han ido a la reunión. No se como de fiable es.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por tanto, y dicho de otro modo, hay 160 países QUE NO HAN ACUDIDO a la reunión.


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No importa... en el próximo post de Simo lo verás colgado como "orcorusos pierden otro helicóptero" y tan feliz en su papel de trol.



Para papel el que tu haces capullo enteraillo.....


----------



## Harman (26 Abr 2022)

❗❗ Buenas noticias desde nuestro frente: el enemigo sigue rindiéndose y siendo capturado en masa

Esto está ocurriendo en varias partes del frente. Así, cerca de Yampol hoy un grupo de 79 AFU ODSSBR fue tomado prisionero. Capturado, pero vivo.

t.me/mig41/16889


----------



## Nico (26 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ea,para que veas que eres mu tonto..tú explicas las situaciones de los demas como te parece y pasa lo que pasa que metes la pata hasta el corvejon....enteraillo ,con que ala a cascarla que esta noche no duermo papafritas...




Pena. Uno más _pal´ignore_.

Me duele más que a ti. En serio.


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## filets (26 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Las botas seguro que las han robado





Aqui se las ve contentas



A esta MELAFO

Tienen pinta de haber ganado un sorteo o algo asi
Lo de indemnizacion por muerte de su marido me suena a FAKE NEWS


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Pena. Uno más _pal´ignore_.
> 
> Me duele más que a ti. En serio.



Joderrrrr Nico que alivio,encima cobarde....anda y vete a la cueva que es de donde no debiste salir....listillo de pacotilla


----------



## Harman (26 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No importa... en el próximo post de Simo lo verás colgado como "orcorusos pierden otro helicóptero" y tan feliz en su papel de trol.



_Vaya por Dios, tampoco le puedo ver. Otro ignorado._


----------



## Trajanillo (26 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Yo sinceramente hundiría algún barquito Inglés, alguno sin importancia... Para dar un "toque", porque sino, al final van a empezar a volar las nukes.



Una mierda de isla que lleva tocando los cojones desde el siglo XVI y que sigue tocandolos con ganas, una islita que se hubiera muerto de hambre a poco que en la segunda guerra mundial hubieran sido un poco listos los alemanes, esa islita si hubiera una guerra nucelar por muchos misiles que tengan ellos con 4 has dejado la isla inhabitable, creo que va siendo hora de que Inglaterra empiece a pagar por sus excesos planetarios, creo que es el unico país que se ha pegado con todos los demás...


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (26 Abr 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Polonia tiene más países que le de gas
> Rusia no tiene más países que les de euros



*SE TE BE HINFORMADO*
Según tu los 1.500 millones de chinos y los 1.400 millones de indios NO SABEN LO QUE ES EL GAS.
Europa tiene 400 millones de habitantes. 
La mitad de ellos no habéis salido jamás del pueblo y venís a este hilo a poneros en evidencia


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## Epicii (26 Abr 2022)

El arma de destrucción masiva con la que Rusia destruirá Europa, se llama INFLACION


----------



## magufone (26 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Aqui se las ve contentas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es todo muy ridiculo, nivel perez de triana...


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Abr 2022)

⚡Ucrania irá a la contraofensiva tan pronto como reciba armas de Occidente, el ejército ruso ha destruido muchas armas pesadas - esencialmente admitió Arestovich

“No tenemos armas pesadas ahora. Los necesitamos. Occidente nos los proporcionará e inmediatamente lanzaremos una contraofensiva. No habrá demoras”, dijo el representante de la oficina de Zelensky.


----------



## Trajanillo (26 Abr 2022)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Suponiendo que eso sea cierto. Por cierto cuanto da el estado español sí un soldado muere en su trabajo?



Hoy ha muerto un Caballero Legionario en unas maniobras, habrá que preguntar al MdD


----------



## El Mercader (26 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Justamente, Rusia no queria euros, sino que paguen en rublos...
> Te lo explico como si fueras un subnormal, los euros cada vez valen menos, la energia, los alimentos, y las materias primas cada vez mas...
> Espera a ver como la va a Polonia comprando gas 50% mas caro...



No es solo por eso: Si pagan en Euros automáticamente los mismos quedan bloqueados en origen debido a las sanciones, así que pagar en Euros es como no pagar.


----------



## Caracalla (26 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Alguien ha publicado la lista de paises que han ido a la reunión. No se como de fiable es.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que pasa con Irlanda?


----------



## Harman (26 Abr 2022)

Los militantes ucranianos están siendo trasladados desde el oeste de Ucrania a la región de Kharkiv. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están sufriendo graves pérdidas.

Según Idi&Stefan, los nazis del SDF Azov (prohibido en Rusia) y del grupo Revanche han sido trasladados a la región de Kharkiv.

"Las unidades nacionalistas: Revanche y SDF Azov también han sido llevadas a la región de Kharkiv", dijo la fuente del canal.

Los militantes de la milicia Sich de los Cárpatos han logrado delatar su ubicación sin ninguna ayuda. Así, en uno de los canales ucranianos de YouTube, "Khloptsi z lisu", el presentador dice que en estos momentos están destinados en la región de Kharkiv.

Se conoce la identidad del presentador. Yuri Cherkashin (Chornota) es un militante ucraniano que hace su "show" en Youtube sobre las armas. Es el líder del GO Sokol y del Sich de los Cárpatos, el ala de combate de la organización nazi. Ahora sabemos dónde está. Lo único que queda es el asunto menor.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45281


----------



## El Mercader (26 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> El ministro de Economía de Alemania dice que un "embargo ahora es posible" para Alemania contra Rusia, y que Alemania detendrá todas las importaciones de petróleo ruso "pronto"



Tienen una cara de amenazado-acojonado que no puede con ella. Me parece que la CIA le ha hecho una oferta imposible de rechazar.


----------



## Rain dog (26 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Quizás ese forero veía que Rusia necesita tardar lo que sea necesario para no cerrar en falso esta guerra y evitar tener otra peor dentro de unos años.
> 
> Yo lo que tengo claro es que los planes globalistas para Rusia están fracasando radicalmente, lo que en Rusia se veía hace unos meses como una enfermedad de occidente, ahora ya es un enemigo. Hay muertos rusos con armamento de la OTAN, gracias a información de la OTAN y hasta por soldados de la OTAN vistiendo uniformes OTAN (Royal Marines de UK que yo haya visto hasta ahora, a saber lo que habrán visto ellos y se callan por prudencia). Ya no es Ucrania solo, es la OTAN, no puede haber ya victorias aplastantes y rápidas, quizás nunca pudo haberlas.
> 
> Los fanáticos otanistas, a los cuales parece que les va el sueldo y el trabajo en esto, se rien de las fintas y los amagos, cuando es algo constante en las guerras. Los ataques de diversión en un punto para distraer fuerzas y atención, mientras se avanza por otro, como ha pasado con toda la costa del Mar de Azov y parte del Donbass. Que cuatro gilipollas troles se rian, no hace la maniobra de los rusos menos espectacular y efectiva. No compreís sus chorradas, Putin no está a sueldo más que de su pueblo, a diferencia de todos los cerdos traidores que tenemos por aquí gobernando.



Amigo, yo quiero creer. Siempre me pareció una cerdada lo que Occidente le hizo a una Rusia que buscaba el entendimiento en los 90; como aprovechaban su debilidad para destrozar la sociedad rusa y tratar de descomponer el país. Fue la demostración de que con esta gente -desgraciadamente, con nosotros-, es vencer o morir.

Tampoco comulgo con la locura de sociedad actual Occidental, que nos lleva directos a la desaparición. Y China -al fin y al cabo, una creación Globalista- es aún peor. Así que solo queda Rusia.

Pero peino canas. He visto de todo. A mi razón le cuesta creer. Pero el corazón está con los rusos.


----------



## Nico (26 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Por tanto, y dicho de otro modo, hay 160 países QUE NO HAN ACUDIDO a la reunión.




Entre ellos "pequeños" países como China, India, Brasil, México, Indonesia, Egipto, Irán...


----------



## Azrael_II (26 Abr 2022)

*TEMA MUY IMPORTANTE 

1. Empezaron con los medios rusos
2. Siguieron con los medios que citan fuentes rusas. Ya les señalan
3. Ahora van a por los ciudadanos*



Están baneando a TODAS las cuentas que dan una opinión diferente en Twitter a la de los MassMedia a Todas, empiezan por las de más seguidores combinadas con más pequeñas y van bajando y les da igual.

Por cierto la UE ya le ha dicho a Elon de forma casi directamente que se debe seguir con la censura o sino multa o algo peor.

*Lo venderán como "la UE tiene sus reglas y hay que cumplirlas" "tenemos más poder que Elon o las Tecnológicas"

cuando es simplemente mentira, ya que cuando la Tiranía Global (no utilicéis sus términos ya que enmascaran acepciones positivas en la etimología de sus términos) quiere la UE no puede hacer nada 

si Apple no ha desbloqueado móviles de asesinos y violadores ni con sentencias judiciales*



Creo que serían capaces de hacer el vacío a Twitter, es decir personajes públicos y demás irse de Twitter hablar mal de la plataforma y recomendar una gemela a esta. Incluso tomar el control o cerrarla

Nuestro querido forero, aunque no compartía sus formas al principio ha sido baneado de Twitter








Este es uno de los culpables junto a la dirección y moderación de Twitter

https://mobile.twitter.com/cLyppersen


Hostia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Me acabo de dar cuenta de una cosa, este tipo me tiene bloqueado en Twitter. Me he hecho una cuenta hace muy poco tiempo y no tengo ni 20 seguidores, pues bien me ha bloqueado.

Debe tener herramientas que bajo unos parámetros (por ejemplo seguir a X y hacer X retweet) te considere pro Ruso. Ya estoy en la lista 


Sigue baneando y además con tonterías woke 

 




Sería importante reportarle, aunque creo que es una cuenta con el beneplácito de la OTAN , pero yo que se igual muchos reportes la bloquean momentáneamente


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Rejon, me preocupas. *¿Cuántas veces has pasado la Covid?* ¿No has visto que el niño se esta riendo? ¿No te parece extraño?...vamos hombre.



Pudiera ser que este tan sonriente con dos putos billetes porque le han matado a su padre.

A no ser que fuera un cabrón ruso... que visto lo visto tampoco me sorprendería. 

Pdata:ni una lo he pasado.


----------



## Harman (26 Abr 2022)

Desnazificado "Schumacher"

El coronel Aleksandr Grigoriev fue el piloto que atacó Donetsk y Luhansk con cohetes.

t.me/Soldierline/4588


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Abr 2022)

Polonia :

-consume 20.000 millones metros cúbicosde gas y subiendo anualmente, se espera sean 30.000 en 2030.

- Noruega suministrará 2.500 millones en un futuro .

- USA suministrará 7.500 millones, suficiente para llenar completamente la regasificadora de Swinoujscie. Actualmente al 70%

-Algun contrato con Qatar.

-Puede usar interconectores con Eslovaquia, Lituania y Alemania.

Fuente : pb.pl del 9-10-2021


Me faltan millones


----------



## Harman (26 Abr 2022)

Las cosas van mal en Europa: el precio del gas se ha disparado hasta los 1.150 dólares por mil metros cúbicos tras la información sobre el cese del suministro de gas ruso a Polonia

El precio del gas ya ha aumentado un 12% y sigue subiendo.

t.me/Soldierline/4590


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## npintos (26 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> El ministro de Economía de Alemania dice que un "embargo ahora es posible" para Alemania contra Rusia, y que Alemania detendrá todas las importaciones de petróleo ruso "pronto"



El Tío Sam les hizo una oferta que no han podido rechazar.


----------



## El Mercader (26 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> *TEMA MUY IMPORTANTE
> 
> 1. Empezaron con los medios rusos
> 2. Siguieron con los medios que citan fuentes rusas. Ya les señalan
> ...



Solo queda el pasarnos a redes descentralizadas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Abr 2022)

se han pensado que le podian pasar la mania por la cara a los rusos ...

*Pero no. al final os habeis engañado vosotros mismos pensando que 
el RUS *

*" tragaria"*





EL PLAN DE LA EVROPA LOQUITA DEL COÑO
PARECE SER CHUPAR DEL TUBO A VER SI SALE GAS O ALGO
​
Cómo extraer gasolina con un sifón





__





Mad Max en Polonia . Rusia le corta el suministro energético


Polonia tiene carbon para varios cientos de años... Y gas. Lo que pasa que los ecolojetas financiados por Rusia se han opuesto a su desarrollo.




www.burbuja.info









__





Al cortar el gas a Polonia , toda Moldavia se queda sin gas


El gas de Moldavia pasaba por Polonia . Ahora que va a hacer Moldavia , junto a ucrania y Rumania en la region de transnistria. Se van a pensar lo de la invasión ?




www.burbuja.info


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (26 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> *TEMA MUY IMPORTANTE
> 
> 1. Empezaron con los medios rusos
> 2. Siguieron con los medios que citan fuentes rusas. Ya les señalan
> ...



Justo leía esto hoy por Twatter.



Le creeré a Musk cuando dejen de censurar las voces y personas palestinas que critican la política exterior occidental y los centros de poder como Wall Street y la CIA. Esa será la verdadera prueba de si su experimento funciona, no si Trump puede volver a la plataforma jajaja.


Que cada uno decida lo que quiere leer o no, pero que Twatter siga con la censura selectiva...


----------



## Arraki (26 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Vaya por Dios, tampoco le puedo ver. Otro ignorado._



Nos estamos perdiendo lo mejor del foro pfffjajajaha


----------



## MiguelLacano (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)

Me hace mucha gracia el argumento de los rusos étnicos. Por esa regla de tres Rusia tendría derecho a invadir gran parte del Levante español. 

Por no hablar de morolandia.


----------



## Azrael_II (26 Abr 2022)

Sigue baneando y además con tonterías woke 

 




Sería importante reportarle, aunque creo que es una cuenta con el beneplácito de la OTAN , pero yo que se igual muchos reportes la bloquean momentáneamente


----------



## xenofonte (26 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Los polacos son como el canijo que se envalentona cuando tienen al primo del Zumosol detrás. Son una panda de gilipollas.



Al César lo que es del César. A lo largo de la historia los polacos se han dado de ostias con todos los de alrededor: rusos, turcos, prusianos, suecos, alemanes, cosacos, tártaros,... Y sin tener ningún primo de zumosol al que recurrir. Es más, cuando los turcos estaban a las puertas de Viena fueron ellos los que llegaron con la caballería, como los rohin en el señor de los anillos, para desmantelar el asedio de los otomanos.


----------



## Nico (26 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> El ministro de Economía de Alemania dice que un "embargo ahora es posible" para Alemania contra Rusia, y que Alemania detendrá todas las importaciones de petróleo ruso "pronto"





Pero hoy NO... _*MAÑANAAAAAAAA....*_


----------



## Harman (26 Abr 2022)

"Gazprom no ha confirmado que se haya suspendido el suministro de gas a Polonia

La empresa señaló que ahora Polonia está obligada a pagar los suministros de gas con el nuevo procedimiento de pago.

Y qué noticia tan alegre... hasta los precios subieron un poco.

t.me/Soldierline/4591


----------



## crocodile (26 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Reunido gabinete de crisis del Ministerio de clima en Polonia
> 
> Energía.rp.pl



Jojojo, a disfrutar ser las mejores putitas de USA/OTAN so lerdos


----------



## ccartech (26 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Tienen una cara de amenazado-acojonado que no puede con ella. Me parece que la CIA le ha hecho una oferta imposible de rechazar.



Algún otro Europeo va a subsidiar el gas para Alemania


----------



## Nico (26 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>




Ohhh... qué pena... todos los tanques rusos que llevaron con tractores he hicieron 10.000 tiktoks, ahora vuelven al dueño (y algunos adicionales).


----------



## lapetus (26 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> USA suministrará



Pero no gratis, eh?
Me parece que ahora se le van a bajar los humos a Polonia (literalmente).
Además es lo ecológico.


----------



## Trajanillo (26 Abr 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Ellos no Dan gas
> 
> Polonia no da euros
> 
> ...



Pues no hay problema, ahora Polonia solo tiene que buscar ese 55% de gas que le falta en unas semanas antes de que se quede sin el. 
Y sobre los Euros, al paso que vamos va a valer menos que el rublo


----------



## Feriri88 (26 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pues no hay problema, ahora Polonia solo tiene que buscar ese 55% de gas que le falta en unas semanas antes de que se quede sin el.
> Y sobre los Euros, al paso que vamos va a valer menos que el rublo





Si eres un agente de Moscu quitate esa bandera que no es la tuya y largate de mi pais


Polonia tiene euros
Con dinero todo se compra


No se si te suena Noruega?


----------



## Trajanillo (26 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Reunido gabinete de crisis del Ministerio de clima en Polonia
> 
> Energía.rp.pl



Ahora es cuando dicen los polacos, que todo era broma.


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)

*Alemania autoriza la entrega de tanques de defensa antiaérea Gepard a Ucrania.*

El Gobierno alemán ha dado luz verde para el envío a Ucrania de tanques tipo Gepard, con capacidad de defensa antiaérea, pertenecientes a las existencias del consorcio Krauss-Maffei Wegmann (KMW), según medios alemanes. 

KMW, según estas informaciones, habría recibido autorización para vender a Kiev tanques de estas características, que pueden también ser utilizados contra objetivos terrestres.

La revista Der Spiegel sostiene que es posible que la ministra de Defensa, Christine Lambrecht, haga un anuncio al respecto durante una conferencia sobre Ucrania en la base estadounidense de Rammstein que se celebra hoy con la asistencia del secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, y el secretario de Defensa de EEUU, Lloyd Austin.

El principal objetivo de la reunión es abordar el rearme del Ejército Ucraniano para repeler la invasión rusa que se inició el pasado 24 de febrero. En un momento en el que Rusia pretende el control total del sur de Ucrania y de la región del Donbass, la reunión en la base de Rammstein, en el oeste de Alemania, tiene como objetivo "generar capacidades adicionales para las fuerzas ucranianas", según dijo el lunes el secretario de Defensa estadounidense, Lloyd Austin.








EEUU consigue que 40 países se comprometan con el rearme del Ejército ucraniano


Alemania, país reticente a implicarse en la guerra, anuncia el envío de tanques 'Gepard' con capacidad de defensa antiaérea




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## Feriri88 (26 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Ohhh... qué pena... todos los tanques rusos que llevaron con tractores he hicieron 10.000 tiktoks, ahora vuelven al dueño (y algunos adicionales).




Como tu madre volvio al prostibulo donde la crio la zorra de tu abuela

Padres siempre desconocidos


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Abr 2022)

xenofonte dijo:


> Al César lo que es del César. A lo largo de la historia los polacos se han dado de ostias con todos los de alrededor: rusos, turcos, prusianos, suecos, alemanes, cosacos, tártaros,... Y sin tener ningún primo de zumosol al que recurrir. Es más, cuando los turcos estaban a las puertas de Viena fueron ellos los que llegaron con la caballería, como los rohin en el señor de los anillos, para desmantelar el asedio de los otomanos.



eso es verdah!


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> eso es verdah!



es mas vamos a poner el PVTO VIDEO

*Husares Alados *








​


----------



## Feriri88 (26 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Ahora es cuando dicen los polacos, que todo era broma.





Creo que los traidores moscotvitas deberíais ir a trabajos forzados como ya lo hicisteis en 1939


Hay mucho bosque que limpiar


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Ahora es cuando dicen los polacos, que todo era broma.



Según muchos diarios polacos se espera comunicado a lo largo de la noche.


----------



## MiguelLacano (26 Abr 2022)

Es tarde, poco y mal. Será reparado fácilmente. La aviación es la que debería abatir estos objetivos. Ya no puede. Pudo hacerlo al principio, mientras se destruían los puestos de mando centrales y se desbarataba el gobierno ucro, destruyendo sus sedes y edificios, incluso los privados. Esto ahora es más una prueba de impotencia que de eficiencia.


----------



## Honkler (26 Abr 2022)

Tengo esa extraña sensación de que Europa va como un pollo sin cabeza. Es que no es ni medio normal la actitud de los gobiernos europeos SUICIDANDOSE, literalmente.


----------



## Feriri88 (26 Abr 2022)

Di


manodura79 dijo:


> ¿Más países vendiéndole gas? ¿A que precio? ¿Al mismo precio que se lo vendía Moscú? Digamos que consigue gas un 20% más caro (creo que sería más). ¿Que significaría eso para una economía como la polaca?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk




Digamos que europa deja de comprar tan solo el 50% del gas a Rusia
Que recibe un 50% de una economia con monocultivo en gas y petróleo 


De que coño van a vivir?


No es lo mismo la señora que sufre inflaccion en subcompra


Que el de la tienda que se queda sin clientes



Una puede resistir
El ptro cierra y se va a tomar por el culo



Por eso desde que el mundo es mundo
por lo menos desde la rev industrial


Todo pais con materias primas que se ha puesto chulito ante occidente o se va a tomar por el culo o acaba rindiendose


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)

Lo de Transnistria no lo entiendo. Allí Rusia no tiene tropas ni para formar un BTG, y en Ucrania están muy lejos de poder avanzar hacia Odessa, sin Mikolaiv y con problemas para consolidar la cabeza de puente en Jersón. 

Solo me cabe en la cabeza que lo usen a modo de engaño recurrente, para mantener en tensión Odessa, como hicieron con la flotilla anfibia hasta el hundimiento del Moskvá.


----------



## Charidemo (26 Abr 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Si eres un agente de Moscu quitate esa bandera que no es la tuya y largate de mi pais
> 
> 
> Polonia tiene euros
> ...



Tu no eres nadie para echar a ningún español de España, mi país.


----------



## pemebe (26 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Aqui se las ve contentas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece un programa de televisión en que les pagan 10.000 rublos por intercambiar los maridos.

*La traducción del ruso:
Yulia y María intercambian a sus maridos por 10.000 rublos*


----------



## Julc (26 Abr 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Si eres un agente de Moscu quitate esa bandera que no es la tuya y *largate de mi pais*



¿Mongolia?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Abr 2022)

Es muy fuerte, no hay noticia del gas en ningún periódico de España, UK, Francia, Alemania...pero si en Polonia y rusia


----------



## John Nash (26 Abr 2022)

Lo dice un veterano del Vietnam ganador de tres Oscar:









Oliver Stone: "América es un animal asesino y vicioso"


Oliver Stone lleva gran parte de su vida obsesionado con desmontar la incoherente versión oficial del asesinato de John Fitzgerald Kennedy aquel trágico 22 de noviembre




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Nico (26 Abr 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Como tu madre volvio al prostibulo donde la crio la zorra de tu abuela
> 
> Padres siempre desconocidos




*¿En serio Feriri ?*
¿ Te das cuenta de la *torpeza, mala educación y brutalidad* de tu comentario ?

¿ Pides disculpas o también "cortamos relaciones" ?  

Mira que jamás hemos tenido ni un cruce de post en ningún lado y, por si fuera poco, siempre he disfrutado de tus temas.

Dime qué hacemos.


----------



## MiguelLacano (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (26 Abr 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Rejon, me preocupas. ¿Cuántas veces has pasado la Covid? ¿No has visto que el niño se esta riendo? ¿No te parece extraño?...vamos hombre.



Que es tonto del culo, cono



rejon dijo:


> Pudiera ser que este tan sonriente con dos putos billetes porque le han matado a su padre.
> 
> A no ser que fuera un cabrón ruso... que visto lo visto tampoco me sorprendería.
> 
> Pdata:ni una lo he pasado.



Pudiera ser, es posible, tal vez, probablemente ... tu eres tonto el culo cono qué cono sabras tú? subnormal anda, tira pa'lante y ve a buscar a tu mamaita a por el colacao ...

"visto lo visto" xd Subnormal perdio
Y como siempre regodeando los nanzis del florillo de los muertos del lado contrario y ni respetais ni a los muertos, te dejo a tus ukros despanzurrados por el terreno a pelo, @Simo Hayha o @Antonio Barcelo que dice que vayan a recogerlo que está el suelo que da asco de verlo.


Asi tratan los putos nanzis a su propios civiles, los cuales echan mierda al ejercito ukro con sus facciones nazis (azov):
https://"t".me/IrinaMar1004_Z/498 --> quitar las comillas, se necesita telegram por twitter la han bloqueado definitivamente.

mas ratas muertas tontolaba:

offtopic pero por ser primos putativos de tus amigos los sionistas, mira como reciben a tus nenazas israhellitas


Para todos los putos terroristas islamo-sio-nazis del puto foro, viva assad, viva zahreddine!


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (26 Abr 2022)

[


Azrael_II dijo:


> Sigue baneando y además con tonterías woke
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Qué valiente es tras una cuenta, hacemos colecta para CSI y damos sus datos a los chechenos de Francia y toda Europa? Estaría bueno, yo subiría el vídeo de su decapitación a la dp web


----------



## Malevich (26 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Eso, han prohibido por ley , Varsovia 2023, regiones limítrofes 2028...no sé habla con Greta



Y luego van de bastión antiglobalista.


----------



## Trajanillo (26 Abr 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Si eres un agente de Moscu quitate esa bandera que no es la tuya y largate de mi pais
> 
> 
> Polonia tiene euros
> ...



Primero:
Tu país? Me enseñas las escrituras. Este país es tan tuyo como mío, opino lo que me sale de los cojones y si no te gusta te jodes, por cierto si tienes cojones vienes y me echas. Solo faltaría que tuviera que pensar lo mismo que tu.
Por ultimo:
Polonia no tiene dinero, no más que cualquier país medio bajo de Europa, luego no puede comprar lo que quiera, además Noruega tiene lo que tiene no tiene más, porque si pudiera abastecer a toda Europa ya hubieran dejado de comprar gas ruso. Lo entiendes o te hago un esquema.


----------



## El Mercader (26 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Tengo esa extraña sensación de que Europa va como un pollo sin cabeza. Es que no es ni medio normal la actitud de los gobiernos europeos SUICIDANDOSE, literalmente.



Hombre, es lo que les ha ordenado el amo ¿o acaso te crees que Europa puede negarse? Acuérdate de Carrero Blanco.


----------



## Archimanguina (26 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> OJO contenido explícito





petroglifo dijo:


> Si los movimientos de tropas rumanas se confirman, es debido a que los polacos son demasiado lentos a ojos otanicos, si Rumania ocupa la pequeña franja de Transnistria, debera llevar la guerra al oblast de Odessa para protegerse, el ejercito rumano esta pobremente equipado, incluso para una guerra defensiva, si se incrementan los vuelos americanos con material de guerra con destino a Bucarest, eso nos dara una respuesta a la veracidad de esta informacion.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1037964



Rumania se anexionara la moldavia sin transdistria. La ocasión la pintan calva. Serian tontos si no lo intentaran ahora.


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Que es tonto del culo, cono
> 
> Yo creo que no eres aún consciente de que eres un hijodelagrandísimaputa…….


----------



## Tierra Azul (26 Abr 2022)

Julc dijo:


> ¿Mongolia?



Disneylandia es su pais, o el planeta Marte quien sabe!


----------



## Trajanillo (26 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Alguien ha publicado la lista de paises que han ido a la reunión. No se como de fiable es.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



total el 25% del total planetario.


----------



## Malevich (26 Abr 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Que pasa con Irlanda?



No es de la OTAN.


----------



## Tierra Azul (26 Abr 2022)

https://mandalamierda.es/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/cow-dung-2799656_640-1-1.jpg


----------



## Rudi Rocker (26 Abr 2022)

__





Ucrania, fabrica de fake news – Rebelion







rebelion.org


----------



## Tierra Azul (26 Abr 2022)

@rejon


https://mandalamierda.es/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/cow-dung-2799656_640-1-1.jpg


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> https://mandalamierda.es/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/cow-dung-2799656_640-1-1.jpg



Eres tonto evidente y por tanto sin interés alguno para el estudio de la tontería a la que nada puedes aportar.


----------



## mirkoxx (26 Abr 2022)

*Las fuerzas rusas están presionando duramente hacia Zaporozhye y Huliaipole.*




*Según fuentes ucranianas en la dirección de Izium, las unidades rusas y las subdivisiones del 1.er Ejército de Tanques, los 20.º y 35.º Ejércitos de Armas Combinadas, el 68.º Cuerpo de Ejército y las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas, apoyados por la artillería, avanzan en dirección a Barvinkove. Con el fin de reconocer las posiciones de las tropas ucranianas, los rusos siguen utilizando vehículos aéreos no tripulados en esta zona.*


----------



## Feriri88 (26 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Primero:
> Tu país? Me enseñas las escrituras. Este país es tan tuyo como mío, opino lo que me sale de los cojones y si no te gusta te jodes, por cierto si tienes cojones vienes y me echas. Solo faltaría que tuviera que pensar lo mismo que tu.
> Por ultimo:
> Polonia no tiene dinero, no más que cualquier país medio bajo de Europa, luego no puede comprar lo que quiera, además Noruega tiene lo que tiene no tiene más, porque si pudiera abastecer a toda Europa ya hubieran dejado de comprar gas ruso. Lo entiendes o te hago un esquema.






Soy nieto de soldado nacional y tengo sangre limpia por ambos lados


Es MI pais


Y tengo derecho a mandar fuera a quien no quiera dentro


No ganamos la reconquista y la cruzada del 36 para esto


----------



## No al NOM (26 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Primero:
> Tu país? Me enseñas las escrituras. Este país es tan tuyo como mío, opino lo que me sale de los cojones y si no te gusta te jodes, por cierto si tienes cojones vienes y me echas. Solo faltaría que tuviera que pensar lo mismo que tu.
> Por ultimo:
> Polonia no tiene dinero, no más que cualquier país medio bajo de Europa, luego no puede comprar lo que quiera, además Noruega tiene lo que tiene no tiene más, porque si pudiera abastecer a toda Europa ya hubieran dejado de comprar gas ruso. Lo entiendes o te hago un esquema.



Feiriri88 es un nazi español de internet, métele en el ignore con su muertos. Merece ser decapitado, y ese día va a llegar para muchos del foro. Acordaos de esto


----------



## El Mercader (26 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> total el 25% del total planetario.



Habrá que ver cuántos están allí por propia voluntad y cuantos van porque les han amenazado.


----------



## COVID 8M (26 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No capto si es irónica tu frase o asumes que "no hay clientes" en el mundo para el petróleo y el gas. Asumo que es un "fina ironía" que no me termina de quedar en claro.



Tafka le respondía irónicamente a Feriri, que en esta crisis anda más perdido que un hijoputa el día del padre.


----------



## vettonio (26 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Lo que ocurre es que la chatarra *mata*. Quizas no con tanta eficiencia de algo nuevo, *pero mata.*



Marcaida style...


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## John Nash (26 Abr 2022)

Huele a CIA:









Transnistria denuncia un tercer atentado en menos de 24 horas contra un objetivo militar


Dos explosiones destruyeron dos antenas de radiotelevisión por la mañana. Otro ataque tuvo como objetivo una unidad militar en Parcani, cerca de la capital de la región separatista, Tiráspol




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Malevich (26 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Tengo esa extraña sensación de que Europa va como un pollo sin cabeza. Es que no es ni medio normal la actitud de los gobiernos europeos SUICIDANDOSE, literalmente.



Creo que la explicación más simple es la más certera. Reciben órdenes.


----------



## Tierra Azul (26 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Eres tonto evidente y por tanto sin interés alguno para el estudio de la tontería a la que nada puedes aportar.



no tontico, lo que trato de decirte que lo que aportas es mierda y desinformacion que no te enteras


----------



## Bulldozerbass (26 Abr 2022)

xenofonte dijo:


> Al César lo que es del César. A lo largo de la historia los polacos se han dado de ostias con todos los de alrededor: rusos, turcos, prusianos, suecos, alemanes, cosacos, tártaros,... Y sin tener ningún primo de zumosol al que recurrir. Es más, cuando los turcos estaban a las puertas de Viena fueron ellos los que llegaron con la caballería, como los rohin en el señor de los anillos, para desmantelar el asedio de los otomanos.



Ni más ni menos.

Uno de los países más antiguos de Europa que se ha tenido que pegar con todos para existir, una isla católica rodeada de protestantes y paganos sin defensas naturales como montañas o mares. Cierto es que no tienen cintura diplomática, pero con su historia es difícil y saben que su independencia y mera existencia va a estar siempre amenazada.

Un país que frenó la bolchevización de Alemania para ser pagada con el nazismo. A mí me parece natural que entre alemanes y rusos haya optado por el ¨amigo¨ americano, lo que es en mi opinión un error, pero no les han dejado mucha elección. Por eso cuenta con mi apoyo y simpatía incluso cuando la cagan.


----------



## Trajanillo (26 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Según muchos diarios polacos se espera comunicado a lo largo de la noche.



Como decía Rambo:
Tu ego (Los polacos) firma cheques que tu cuerpo no puede pagar


----------



## Malevich (26 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Qué maravilla es leer rumano y entenderlo. 
En las puntas de sus lanzas, los legionarios del hispano Trajano llevaron el latín y el derecho romano hasta aquellas tierras. Una de las mayores hazañas de la historia, y que perdurará mientras un rumano o moldavo hable en su lengua.


----------



## Trajanillo (26 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Es muy fuerte, no hay noticia del gas en ningún periódico de España, UK, Francia, Alemania...pero si en Polonia y rusia



Es que si sale en los periodicos de toda Europa, lo mismo la peña empieza a pensar


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)

Bueno parece claro según pasan los días, que hay que echarle abajo los dientes a Rusia, si queremos devolver la paz a Europa y al mundo por al menos otro siglo.


----------



## Azrael_II (26 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Creo que la explicación más simple es la más certera. Reciben órdenes.



Me gustaría saber el organigrama. De quién? Que persona ?(el país ya lo sé) y bajo qué autoridad , es decir : amenaza? Amigos de logia? Trapos sucios? Económicos ?

Quién le dice a Sánchez lo que debe hacer España? Y si dice que no, que pasa?

Hay que montar ya manifestaciones


----------



## KosovojeSrbija (26 Abr 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Soy nieto de soldado nacional y tengo sangre limpia por ambos lados
> 
> 
> Es MI pais
> ...



Que has ganado tú a parte de ser un maricón funcivago paleto de provincia, además de follafelipe VI reconocido por usted mismo. Pregunto.


----------



## NPI (26 Abr 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> 9 he contado. En España solo está la de Rota, verdad?



Son 10 bases.


----------



## frangelico (26 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Que proyectil de artillería tan raro que deja el coche casi entero y no hace ni cosqas a los ocupantes.


----------



## Snowball (26 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Según muchos diarios polacos se espera comunicado a lo largo de la noche.



Me he perdido varias horas del hilo

Que pasa con los polacos??


----------



## El Mercader (26 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Huele a CIA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Está claro que la CIA quiere escalar esta guerra.

Hay documentos filtrados que dicen que a USA le interesa una guerra en Europa (posiblemente nuclear). Esta guerra debilitaría tanto a Rusia y a Europa que a Estados Unidos luego no le quedaría más remedio que entrar y empezar un nuevo "Plan Marshall" y quedarse con todo. No obstante, si los dirigentes Europeos están tragando con esto es porque son unos vendidos, cobardes y traidores.


----------



## John Nash (26 Abr 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Me he perdido varias horas del hilo
> 
> Que pasa con los polacos??



Se van a calentar con el carbón de Solidarnosc.


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> no tontico, lo que trato de decirte que lo que aportas es mierda y desinformacion que no te enteras



He leído tu razonamiento, también le he dado vueltas y puedo llegar a la conclusión de que no eres más tonto, porque no te pagan por ello....rata de cloaca


----------



## Tierra Azul (26 Abr 2022)

Comete esta tontorron @rejon


----------



## Trajanillo (26 Abr 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Soy nieto de soldado nacional y tengo sangre limpia por ambos lados
> 
> 
> Es MI pais
> ...



Y eso no te dá ningún derecho, porque abuelos que han luchado en la guerra civil tenemos muchos yo entre ellos.

Y no no es tu país y no tienes derecho a echar a ningún español de su país y te repito si tienes cojones vienes y me echas.

Lo más gracioso es que seguramente tengamos ideas políticas respecto al voto y lo que queremos que sea España muy parecidas y en otro hilo hablando de otra cosa estaríamos de acuerdo, pero con este tema algunos habeis perdido la chaveta. De hecho no te he mandado al ignore seguramente por este motivo pero estoy apuntito.


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Comete esta tontorron @rejon



Lo siento, eres demasiado limitado para mí...No voy a perder más tiempo en leerte ni en responderte, excepto cuando pongas tus habituales estupideces y gilipolleces....rata inmunda...


----------



## No al NOM (26 Abr 2022)

Puta CIA y puto CNI, pedidle a Dios que los chechenos no lleguen a España. Porqué vais todos decapitados en este país Hijos de puta


Billy Ray dijo:


> _FM #Lavrov : Estados Unidos cortó todos los contactos porque nos vimos obligados a defender a los rusos en Ucrania. Durante 8 años han sido bombardeados sin reacción por parte de Occidente, que solo apoyó las acciones rusófobas y neonazis del régimen de Kiev._



Grande, a bombazos se arregla esto Lavrov


----------



## Charidemo (26 Abr 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Soy nieto de soldado nacional y tengo sangre limpia por ambos lados
> 
> 
> Es MI pais
> ...



No. Un español puede pelearse con otro español pero no echarlo de su patria común. Es como la familia, hay que joderse y aguantarse.


----------



## Malevich (26 Abr 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Rumania se anexionara la moldavia sin transdistria. La ocasión la pintan calva. Serian tontos si no lo intentaran ahora.



Su momento fue 1991 con la implosion de la URSS. De hecho la guerra en Transnistria estalló porque sus habitantes no querían la unificación. 
A día de hoy es muy difícil. Para Rumanía sería un coste económico brutal, piensa en la unión de las dos Alemanias pero más bestia. 
Políticamente el tema pasó porque además Rusia podría haberlo consentirlo con una Rumanía neutral, no en la UE y OTAN, la sola anexión ya supone la ampliación hacia el este de ambas, como en el caso de la RDA. 
En un mundo ideal Rumanía podría aprovechar perfectamente la implosion de Ucrania y rectificar su frontera norte reincorporando la Bucovina Nord con Cernauti y solucionar el problema de Moldavia y Transnistria directamente con Rusia, que hasta podía cederle la isla de las Serpientes como buena voluntad. Pero a día de hoy eso es geopolitica ficción. 
Bucarest es perro fiel de Washington, aunque desde luego el delirio rusófobo de Polonia y los bálticos no existe en la población.


----------



## John Nash (26 Abr 2022)

El gas se dispara hasta un 17% en una hora por el miedo a un corte del flujo en Polonia


Según el operador del sistema polaco, Rusia ha interrumpido las entregas procedentes de Yamal. Podría tratarse de una represalia por las sanciones a Gazprom anunciadas este martes




www.elconfidencial.com





Este miércoles, los envíos serán de 1,2 millones de metros cúbicos, *10 veces menos* de lo habitual (10,2 millones). Se especula que el cierre del grifo puede ser una represalia por el anuncio del ministro del Interior polaco sobre* nuevas sanciones contra oligarcas y empresas*, entre las que se encuentra la paraestatal Gazprom, controlada por el Kremlin.


----------



## Seronoser (26 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Qué maravilla es leer rumano y entenderlo.
> En las puntas de sus lanzas, los legionarios del hispano Trajano llevaron el latín y el derecho romano hasta aquellas tierras. Una de las mayores hazañas de la historia, y que perdurará mientras un rumano o moldavo hable en su lengua.



Yo cerré un buen negocio hace unos años, por poder hablar en español con un Empresario moldavo. 
Los demás, que eran rusos, nos miraban como si viniéramos de Marte. Fue divertidísimo, aparte de productivo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Abr 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Me he perdido varias horas del hilo
> 
> Que pasa con los polacos??



Que Rusia ha cortado el gas a Polonia


----------



## Seronoser (26 Abr 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Me he perdido varias horas del hilo
> 
> Que pasa con los polacos??



Han sacado neumáticos lisos pero sigue lloviendo en la carrera


----------



## Tierra Azul (26 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lo siento, eres demasiado limitado para mí...No voy a perder más tiempo en leerte ni en responderte, excepto cuando pongas tus habituales estupideces y gilipolleces....rata inmunda...



excepto? Las gilipolleces que tu ni miras ni lees me recuerdas al tontopollas o a burrita, ninorrata logsiano
Como era? Slava rosiya?


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)

han tirado otro Ka52

Otro de los mejores helicópteros rusos KA-52 fue derribado en el Óblast de Kharkiv, dice el Estado Mayor de Ucrania. El precio nacional del KA-52 fue de unos 16 millones de dólares en 2008. Está equipado con una amplia gama de armas, desde antitanques hasta bombas.


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## Remequilox (26 Abr 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Rumania se anexionara la moldavia sin transdistria. La ocasión la pintan calva. Serian tontos si no lo intentaran ahora.



En eso están.
Para "defender y preservar la independencia y soberanía" de Moldavia frente a los rusos. 
(Y no tiene nada que ver con la Gran Rumanía, pero nada de nada, palabrita del niño Jesús...)
Y el Dniester, frontera natural obvia.

Los rumanos al parecer están adelantando la jugada que Polonia querría hacer con Leópolis y aun no se ha atrevido.


----------



## MiguelLacano (26 Abr 2022)

A los terroristas se les machaca, no se negocia con ellos.


----------



## Impresionante (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## Azrael_II (26 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> No deben hacer prisioneros, deben matarlos antes de hacerlos prisioneros, que sientan el miedo con solo oír los tanques llegar y se rindan de 100 en 100 JODER



Si los matas a todos no se rinden


----------



## Gotthard (26 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> OJO contenido explícito



Un respeto para los soldados caidos. Me dan igual rusos que ucranianos. Al menos ponlo en spoiler.


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)

Arestovich sobre cuándo Ucrania lanzará una contraofensiva:

“No tenemos armas pesadas. Las necesitamos. Occidente nos lo proporcionará y nosotros lanzaremos una contraofensiva. No habrá retrasos".

TPYXA⚡Ucrania |


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)

Otro helicóptero ruso Ka-52 destruido por soldados de las Tropas de Asalto de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Kharkiv

Fabricado desde 2008, está equipado con una instalación de cañón con sistema de guía láser, sistema de misiles antitanque, bombas de aire y otras armas. El costo del Ka-52 es de unos 16 millones de dólares estadounidenses.


----------



## Tierra Azul (26 Abr 2022)

@rejon comete esta tambien, mas soldaditos ukros rindiendose lol
https://"t".me/IrinaMar1004_Z/513 --> quite las comillas para verlo en telegram


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Abr 2022)

Suiza veta exportación de munición para los Guepard alemanes 

Theguardian.com


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Abr 2022)

En Theguardian sale la noticia del gas.


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (26 Abr 2022)

*Sinceramente las milicias Rusas no van a tener que ser abastecidas de material.*

otra gran cantidad de munición #AFU , vehículos, camiones capturados supuestamente más de 100 #Tunguska #Shilka #BMP


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Abr 2022)

Ministra polaca.


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Abr 2022)

Más ATGM NLAW capturados


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## Arraki (26 Abr 2022)

Al llamado profe Rojo le han tirado la cuenta otra vez.

La Europa de las libertades


----------



## Ardilla Roja (26 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Está claro que la CIA quiere escalar esta guerra.
> 
> Hay documentos filtrados que dicen que a USA le interesa una guerra en Europa (posiblemente nuclear). Esta guerra debilitaría tanto a Rusia y a Europa que a Estados Unidos luego no le quedaría más remedio que entrar y empezar un nuevo "Plan Marshall" y quedarse con todo. No obstante, si los dirigentes Europeos están tragando con esto es porque son unos vendidos, cobardes y traidores.



Y luego se fomenta la rusofòbia... visto esto y que nos olemos que los putos yanquis quieren destruir Europa, ¿no sería lo normal que usano que ves usado que se lleva patada en los huevos/coño y escupitajo en el ojo?


----------



## Nico (26 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> *¿En serio Feriri ?*
> ¿ Te das cuenta de la *torpeza, mala educación y brutalidad* de tu comentario ?
> 
> ¿ Pides disculpas o también "cortamos relaciones" ?
> ...




Bueno, esperaba un poco más de hidalguía de tu parte (_me confundí de usuario, estaba enojando porque me dejó mi novio y me desquité contigo, o algo por el estilo_).

En fin. Me perderé tus simpáticos temas gay (que realmente me resultaban de lo más interesantes), pero sólo paso al ignore a troles, spamers y gente que insulta sin razón. En tu caso es la tercera.

En serio que me apena.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Abr 2022)

Venga que nos vamos!!!!

Ya sale en La vanguardia


----------



## McNulty (26 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Al llamado profe Rojo le han tirado la cuenta otra vez.
> 
> La Europa de las libertades



Hay un huevo de twitteros interesantes y rojeras pasándose a telegram. Están disfrutando lo progrerizado.


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)

Que mal rollo.


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## arriondas (26 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> ahora mismo lo unico que pueden hacer los ucros es operar con unidades pequeñas, de peloton para abajo, y de forma localizada; en cuanto a objetivos modestos son relativamente eficaces pero de muy corto recorrido: no pueden tomar iniciativas de ningun tipo y tienden a agotarse rapidamente.
> Pero para el twitter dan el pego: emboscamos a una unidad pequeña, lo subimos a la red y tienes al perillas carasapo diciendo que Rusia va perdiendo.
> Pero la realidad es que el ejercito ucraniano esta ahora mismo en una situacion muy muy mala: proporcionar armamento es solo prolongar mas la agonia.
> Y las bajas en en ejercito ucraniano tienen que ser atroces. No hay cifras por ningun lado (o ridiculamente falsas) pero hablas con gente de alli y proxima y perciben otra cosa.
> La resistencia puede durar y en realidad esa es la estrategia... pero Zelensky y sus amos estan pasandose de frenada con la propaganda y empeiza a haber gente que esta ya oliendose la tostada. El problema de todas estas "operaciones" es el tiempo.



Es justo lo que está pasando. Aunque muchos se dediquen a subir esas emboscadas a pequeñas unidades y los videos de supuestos derribos de aviones acompañados del "jijijiji" de turno, a los ucranianos les están dando una cuelma de la Virgen. Cada vez tienen menos combustible, buena parte de sus vías férreas inoperativas, se han quedado sin arsenales enormes, un porcentaje de lo que la OTAN les envía simplemente no llega (o lo bombardean o se "pierde" por el camino), etc

Son incapaces de montar contraofensivas o repliegues como Dios manda; como bien dices, el mandarles armamento sólo prolonga la agonia de unas fuerzas armadas que ya no son tales, sino un conjunto de milicias que golpean como buenamente pueden, siempre de forma modesta debido a la falta de medios de todo tipo. Acciones más de cara a la galería que algo en realidad efectivo, para que los que llevan el girasolín puesto en el Twitter les hagan la ola. Pero en el fondo, eso debe de ser una sangría tremenda, porque el silencio acerca de las bajas y el estado de sus fuerzas es sepulcral. Y quien calla, otorga...


----------



## Ardilla Roja (26 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> *¿En serio Feriri ?*
> ¿ Te das cuenta de la *torpeza, mala educación y brutalidad* de tu comentario ?
> 
> ¿ Pides disculpas o también "cortamos relaciones" ?
> ...



No le veo... Le tengo ignorado


----------



## John Nash (26 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Que mal rollo.



Todos ahí bien juntitos al alcance de una nuke táctica.


----------



## Tierra Azul (26 Abr 2022)

Pregunta a los nanzis del florillo que pasó con la nenaza "comunista" de boquilla (o deberia decir nazi tambien, ucrania esta gobernado por nazis desde el 2014) Sean Penn que dijo que estaba pensando irse alli a combatir pero no con una camara en mano sino con un arma? Nada? nadie sabe algo? menudo basura esta hecho el piltrafa este.









Sean Penn habría considerado hacer justicia por Ucrania él mismo


Sean Penn afirma que pensó en unirse a las fuerzas armadas ucranianas para mostrar su apoyo al país en medio de la invasión rusa.




es.rollingstone.com





"Hacer justicia" por ucrania, que fisnos son los de rollingstone british, parece que queda muy mal decir voy a matar rusojjj o voy a combatir contra los orcos, son como todos los sionazis del florillo en fin. Ah, y al parecer salió pitando pocos meses antes, qeu estaba en un supuesto rodaje por agravamiento de los combates contra novorussia.








Falló el plan de Sean Penn en Ucrania: el actor debió salir del país - La Vibra


Encuentra las últimas noticias de famosos, televisión, novelas y series, música y moda en La Vibra




lavibra.com





meh....


----------



## MiguelLacano (26 Abr 2022)

Esta obsesión de los nazis por las antorchas y los desfiles nocturnos, alguien sabe a qué se debe?


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Abr 2022)

#¡AYUDA!


----------



## Guanotopía (26 Abr 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, si Ucrania ataca Transnistria, no esta atacando a Rusia, esta atacando a Moldavia.
> Que Rusia allí tenga influencia o incluso tropas, no lo convierte en territorio suyo.



Son ataques sanos, de los de otan.


----------



## Ardilla Roja (26 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



La hora de la verdad o ¡bombazo, todos a tomar por culo! Solo espero que el petardo sea bien dirigido.


----------



## HDR (26 Abr 2022)

La OTAN cree (hace creer mediante propaganda) que está ayudando a los ucranianos a ganar, cuando es exactamente lo contrario. Les están animando a presentar una guerra simétrica, de igual a igual, a los rusos; una absoluta locura que les está causando ya decenas de miles de bajas. Una masacre por ahora tapada bajo la alfombra de la propaganda anglosionista. Pero ya huele demasiado, hasta el más tonto se está dando cuenta aunque no lo admitan.


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)

Vamos a ver algunos no os enteráis de la misa la mitad: Rusia podía haber optado por convertirse en un país respetable. Podía haber asimilado que no iba a ser la URSS nunca más y que la Rus de Kiev y Catalina la Grande estaban bien donde estaban: en los libros de historia. Podría haber denunciado el supuesto genocidio ucraniano en el Donbas y aportar pruebas. Podría haber requerido la intervención de la ONU y la Unión Europea. Podría haber intentado contrapesar a los norteamericanos presentándose como un socio europeo fiable y pacífico. Podría haber intentado ser un miembro europeo y convertir Europa en un bloque razonablemente grande. Era cuestión de tiempo, hacer las cosas bien y respetar las reglas de las democracias liberales.

En lugar de eso, apostó por recuperar las estructuras absolutistas del viejo régimen soviético, el culto al líder que prometía la recuperación de los valores rusos y el engaño sobre la expansión de la OTAN. Interfirió en la política europea para fragmentar la UE e incluso países como el nuestro financiando separatismos, manipulando plebiscitos con consecuencias nefastas para, por ejemplo, los británicos. Jugó la carta militarista y la amenaza como presupuesto básico. Y, cuando eso no le funcionó, aplastó Georgia antes que Ucrania o se anexionó Crimea como pretendía con Ucrania especulando con que Occidente asentiría…

¿Y no se os ocurre nada más que lo malísimos que son los ucranianos?

De verdad, hacéoslo mirar. Rusia ha convertido a Ucrania en esperanza en el proceso de convertirse ella misma en ruina, decrepitud y miseria. Y todo por negarse a reconocer que la guerra fría la perdió la URSS, y que la caída del muro, lejos de ser una tragedia, era una oportunidad de convertirse en un gran país después de ser un tirano sanguinario durante 70 años. 
Estáis recogiendo los frutos de 20 años de minucioso trabajo de demolición de cuanto bueno prometía la glásnost.


Esto no va de la justificación moral de Ucrania. Esto va de reconocer a una tiranía en ciernes y negarle la posibilidad de consolidarse. En dejar claro que si invades a un país renuncias a la moralidad y el derecho internacional. Si, además, Ucrania es capaz de adoptar una forma política compatible con su integración en la UE, mejor para ambos. Yo, con que Rusia salga derrotada en su papel de agresor, me doy por contento.


----------



## xFuckoffx (26 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Hay un huevo de twitteros interesantes y rojeras pasándose a telegram. Están disfrutando lo progrerizado.



Cada vez hay más ROJOS que apestan de todo lo progre. Muchos desde siempre... El Progrerio y el facherio son la misma puta mierda Woke. Yo comparto muchas más inquietudes y seriedad con gente conservadora... El Globalismo termina haciendo "extraños" compañeros de viaje.


----------



## arriondas (26 Abr 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, si Ucrania ataca Transnistria, no esta atacando a Rusia, esta atacando a Moldavia.
> Que Rusia allí tenga influencia o incluso tropas, no lo convierte en territorio suyo.



Eso cambiaría mucho las cosas, pero mucho. Moldavia es otro país, no es Rusia, así que el argumento del "país agresor" que ataca a la "pacífica Ucrania" ya no tendría sentido. Es más, Moscú reconoce a Transnistria como parte de Moldavia, que yo sepa.

¿A quién pediría ayuda Chisinau en ese supuesto?


----------



## El Mercader (26 Abr 2022)

Ardilla Roja dijo:


> Y luego se fomenta la rusofòbia... visto esto y que nos olemos que los putos yanquis quieren destruir Europa, ¿no sería lo normal que usano que ves usado que se lleva patada en los huevos/coño y escupitajo en el ojo?



No digas barbaridades: Yo vivo en Estados Unidos y mi mujer es americana. 
El pueblo americano está lleno de buenas personas que solo quieren trabajar en paz. El problema es que los americanos son el pueblo más manipulado del mundo y sus gobernantes les engañan de forma continua. SI los americanos supieran la verdad se levantarían en armas contra su propio gobierno.
Piensa en cómo el gobierno americano nos engaña en Europa.... pues imaginate en Estados Unidos.


----------



## ussser (26 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Los jeques árabes están vendiendo sus propiedades en Europa y otros países.
> Escribí sobre esto. Ahora solo un tonto compraría una propiedad en el oeste.
> 
> 
> ...



Me pregunto si en el suelo de esos pueblos arrasados habrá gas o petróleo que explotar.


----------



## Azrael_II (26 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Venga que nos vamos!!!!
> 
> Ya sale en La vanguardia



El que ?





__





El gobernador ucraniano Vitali Kim, insta a que los...


El gobernador ucraniano Vitali Kim, insta a que los ciudadanos pro rusos a ser asesinados. Serán ejecutados y no va a impedir a la...



www.meneame.net


----------



## Mongolo471 (26 Abr 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, si Ucrania ataca Transnistria, no esta atacando a Rusia, esta atacando a Moldavia.
> Que Rusia allí tenga influencia o incluso tropas, no lo convierte en territorio suyo.



Recuerda a kaliningrado, un lugar para matar en el futuro igual que EEUU por el mundo. Se podría hacer un rusos por el mundo, con gente bebiendo vodka.


----------



## xFuckoffx (26 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Pregunta a los nanzis del florillo que pasó con la nenaza "comunista" de boquilla (o deberia decir nazi tambien, ucrania esta gobernado por nazis desde el 2014) Sean Penn que dijo que estaba pensando irse alli a combatir pero no con una camara en mano sino con un arma? Nada? nadie sabe algo? menudo basura esta hecho el piltrafa este.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sean Penn ejemplo de Progre que cuando le aprietas las tuercas te sale un Fascista de tomo y lomo... Como muchos más, no saben ni dónde mean... Soy muy guay haciéndome el izquierdosos pero cuando me tocan la billetera la cosa cambia


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## ATDTn (26 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Pregunta a los nanzis del florillo que pasó con la nenaza "comunista" de boquilla (o deberia decir nazi tambien, ucrania esta gobernado por nazis desde el 2014) Sean Penn que dijo que estaba pensando irse alli a combatir pero no con una camara en mano sino con un arma? Nada? nadie sabe algo? menudo basura esta hecho el piltrafa este.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pensó en ir igual que yo pienso mil cosas.
Pero no voy soltandolo por ahí.

Ir pa'ná?
Es tonto, pero no tanto
Sí acaso a una ciudad segura a hacerse la foto con chaleco y casco.


----------



## Harman (26 Abr 2022)

El grupo O captura una unidad de las AFU cerca de Yampil

Durante una ofensiva masiva de nuestras tropas en Liman, a 2,5 km de Yampol, el comandante del grupo de las AFU recibió la orden de retirarse, pero su radio se apagó y toda la unidad de hombres movilizados de la 79 ODSSBR fue rodeada y capturada.

Se dice que sus comandantes los llevaron a sus posiciones en plena noche en camiones tienda, les dieron dos palas para 30 hombres y les ordenaron cavar trincheras directamente bajo el fuego.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45303

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## felino66 (26 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ministra polaca.




Eso es lo que ha dicho, pero en realidad estaba pensando esto...
(darle al altavoz en polaco y os echáis unas risas entre tanta guerra)





__





Traductor de Google


Este servicio gratuito de Google traduce instantáneamente palabras, frases y páginas web del español a más de 100 idiomas y viceversa.




translate.google.es


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Abr 2022)

Esta tipeja es asquerosa y repulsiva, ayer ví de pasada ese programa en un momento en el que esta cerda a sueldo de masones, gritaba histérica que había que ilegalizar a VOX, que era un partido anticonstitucional causante de la violencia contra la mujer. Me tuvieron que llamar a razones en casa porque perdí los nervios, me puse a gritarle a la tele, muy lamentable, lo reconozco. Pero es que no puedo con esta gentuza, hay otra marrana llamada Nebot que tampoco puedo ni ver, ambas rezuman odio contra los hombres. Se entiende que apoyen a los nazis ucranianos, tienen la misma arquitectura mental.


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Abr 2022)

Los terroristas ucranianos continúan muriendo en Azovstal


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> El que ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perdona, me refiero a la noticia del corte del gas a Polonia.


----------



## El Mercader (26 Abr 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> Sean Penn ejemplo de Progre que cuando le aprietas las tuercas te sale un Fascista de tomo y lomo... Como muchos más, no saben ni dónde mean... Soy muy guay haciéndome el izquierdosos pero cuando me tocan la billetera la cosa cambia



Se sabe desde hace muchos años que Sean Penn trabaja para la CIA.


----------



## ATDTn (26 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Esta obsesión de los nazis por las antorchas y los desfiles nocturnos, alguien sabe a qué se debe?



Caza de brujas, quema de libros
Los cobardes se esconden en la oscuridad y la turba


----------



## Tierra Azul (26 Abr 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> Pensó en ir igual que yo pienso mil cosas.
> Pero no voy soltandolo por ahí.
> 
> Ir pa'ná?
> ...



Ya, ya, como el bardem y compania, mucho cantar la internacional y con puno alto, no son mas que posmos y troskos gulageables, falsos izquierdistas destruyendo la izquierda (bueno para que si ya no existe desde hace tiempo...).


----------



## El Mercader (26 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Ya, ya, como el bardem y compania, mucho cantar la internacional y con puno alto, no son mas que posmos y troskos gulageables, falsos izquierdistas destruyendo la izquierda (bueno para que si ya no existe desde hace tiempo...).



A ver la izquierda "de verdad" la de hace 80 años colgaría a todos los posmos de hoy en día.


----------



## Tierra Azul (26 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Se sabe desde hace muchos años que Sean Penn trabaja para la CIA.



correcto, hay muchos asi....nada nuevo. Y en rusia el kasparov y otros


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)

Reconozco que Ucrania lleva defendiendo militarmente su territorio desde 2014 de unos "misteriosos" rebeldes que "misteriosamente" de un dia a otro aparecieron con ropas y material militar ruso.

Estos rebeldes aparecieron porque "misteriosamente" un presidente ucraniano se echa atras a ultima hora en un acuerdo comercial con la UE ante la "sorpresa" de Rusia, que no tuvo nada que ver en aquello






La gente salio a protestar porque "sorprendentemente" miran con mas optimismo a la UE (con sus falencias) que a la Rusia autoritaria de Putin.

Por desgracia, cuando metes milicias extranjeras en un pais soberano para crear inestabilidad y tomar parte de su territorio (mayoritariamente urbano) este responde y hay, desafortunadamente, errores (algunos a mala leche) y bajas colaterales de civiles. Producidas por ambos bandos. Los ultimos años mayoritariamente por minas perdidas.

Vamos, que TODO el sufrimiento familiar que nos cuentas es culpa unica y exclusiva de tu amada Rusia, si se hubiesen metido sus ansias expansionistas por el culo y hubiesen dejado en paz a sus paises vecinos y "hermanos" (para tener estas familias mejor que te abandonen y te adopten a 10000 km de distancia) evitando malmeter de manera continua por todos los medios en sus politicias, NADIE hubiese muerto y NADIE hubiese sufrido y no nos estarias contando esta pelicula.

*Asi que no, Ucrania no es un estado perfecto (un adelanto, NINGUNO LO ES), pero sus problemas son sus problemas, no necesitan que unos putos salvajes vengan a su territorio como cabreros a intentar subyugarlos, asesinarlos, destruir sus ciudades y violar a mujeres y niños.  *


----------



## Tierra Azul (26 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> ......
> 
> *Asi que no, Ucrania no es un estado perfecto (un adelanto, NINGUNO LO ES), pero sus problemas son sus problemas, no necesitan que unos putos salvajes vengan a su territorio como cabreros a intentar subyugarlos, asesinarlos, destruir sus ciudades y violar a mujeres y niños.  *



Joder este tio es tonto de cojones....


----------



## JoséBatallas (26 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Un respeto para los soldados caidos. Me dan igual rusos que ucranianos. Al menos ponlo en spoiler.



Pongo en spoiler cuando se ve algo directamente. El video que citas si no le das al play NO se ve nada. Y está avisado lo de contenido explicito.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Abr 2022)

Confirmado:

PGNiG polaca confirma suspensión de suministro de gas.

Iz.ru

PGNiG es la empresa estatal polaca que importa, almacena y distribuye el gas entre otros


----------



## delhierro (26 Abr 2022)

Los rusos han hablado...



> “PGNiG se negó a cumplir con sus obligaciones de pagar el gas natural suministrado por Gazprom bajo el contrato de Yamal en rublos rusos de acuerdo con el decreto del presidente de la Federación Rusa”, cita RIA Novosti a la compañía.
> 
> PGNiG también informó que recibieron una notificación de Gazprom sobre la suspensión total del suministro de gas a partir del 27 de abril.
> 
> La empresa rusa recordó que "el 27 de abril, Polonia está obligada a pagar los suministros de gas de acuerdo con el nuevo procedimiento de pago".



Fuente. 








Польская компания PGNiG отказалась платить за российский газ в рублях


Польская нефтегазовая компания PGNiG отказалась оплачивать поставки российского газа в рублях.




russian.rt.com





Bueno, ¿ ahora si puedo decir que cortar el gas va a hacer más daño que venderlo ?  Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## arriondas (26 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Vamos a ver algunos no os enteráis de la misa la mitad: Rusia podía haber optado por convertirse en un país respetable. Podía haber asimilado que no iba a ser la URSS nunca más y que la Rus de Kiev y Catalina la Grande estaban bien donde estaban: en los libros de historia. Podría haber denunciado el supuesto genocidio ucraniano en el Donbas y aportar pruebas. Podría haber requerido la intervención de la ONU y la Unión Europea. Podría haber intentado contrapesar a los norteamericanos presentándose como un socio europeo fiable y pacífico. Podría haber intentado ser un miembro europeo y convertir Europa en un bloque razonablemente grande. Era cuestión de tiempo, hacer las cosas bien y respetar las reglas de las democracias liberales.
> 
> En lugar de eso, apostó por recuperar las estructuras absolutistas del viejo régimen soviético, el culto al líder que prometía la recuperación de los valores rusos y el engaño sobre la expansión de la OTAN. Interfirió en la política europea para fragmentar la UE e incluso países como el nuestro financiando separatismos, manipulando plebiscitos con consecuencias nefastas para, por ejemplo, los británicos. Jugó la carta militarista y la amenaza como presupuesto básico. Y, cuando eso no le funcionó, aplastó Georgia antes que Ucrania o se anexionó Crimea como pretendía con Ucrania especulando con que Occidente asentiría…
> 
> ...



En los años 90 intentaron ser así, como dices, pero... ¿Qué hicieron los EEUU? Te responde Jeffrey Sachs:

_Necesité veinte años para hacerme un juicio apropiado de lo que ocurrió después de 1991. ¿Por qué Estados Unidos, que se había comportado con tan buen sentido y previsión en Polonia, actuó con tal cruel negligencia en el caso de Rusia? Paso a paso y testimonio tras testimonio, la verdadera historia vio la luz. Occidente había ayudado a Polonia financiera y diplomáticamente porque Polonia debía convertirse en el muro oriental de una expansión de la OTAN. Polonia era Occidente y por lo tanto merecía ayuda. Rusia, por el contrario, era vista por los líderes de Estados Unidos aproximadamente de la misma forma en que Lloyd George y Clemenceau habían visto a Alemania en Versalles: como un enemigo merecedor de ser aplastado, no ayudado._

Los EEUU dirigían buena parte de la política rusa en los años de Yeltsin, a través de asesores que redactaban montones de decretos presidenciales. El vicesecretario del Tesoro de EEUU, Lawrence Summers, daba instrucciones al jefe de la administración presidencial, Anatoli Chubáis. El resultado de todo aquello fue que el país se hundió, toco fondo, perdiendo un 20% de su producción, con una inflación digna de Zimbabue, y el dólar a 500 rublos. 

Los EEUU buscan destruir a Rusia, así de simple. Contra alguien que lo único que quiere es joderte la vida, no puedes ir de buenín. Bastante paciencia ha tenido Rusia, bastante. No seamos ingenuos.


----------



## mazuste (26 Abr 2022)

Desde telegram de Gallia Daily, la Voz de Francia...

_* FUERZAS ESPECIALES FRANCESAS EN UCRANIA ?

Según informaciones exclusivas obtenidas por fuentes cercanas a Gallia Daily,
es muy probable que las fuerzas especiales francesas hayan sido desplegadas en Ucrania.

A principios de este mes, dos pelotones del 13º Regimiento de Dragones Paracaidistas 
(13RDP) fueron desplegados en un destino desconocido para un mandato de 2 a 4 meses renovable.

El 13RDP es el regimiento de inteligencia de las fuerzas especiales francesas. Está especializado 
en la guerra no convencional, la orientación de ataques (JTAC), el sabotaje, el uso de medios ópticos
de reconocimiento (drones blackhornet, cámaras) así como la captura de VIH.

Varios informes parecen indicar que estos hombres fueron desplegados en Ucrania:

Los hombres partieron equipados con sus cálidos uniformes militares de la CCE (camuflaje)
mientras que actualmente todas las operaciones francesas tienen lugar en zonas desérticas 
o tropicales

El grupo que se marcha parece estar compuesto deliberadamente por personal JTAC 
(entrenado para guiar los ataques, especialmente con los cañones CESAR, que Francia acaba 
de entregar a Ucrania...) mientras que normalmente la mayoría de los pelotones o bastones 
desplegados en África están formados por operadores CTLO.

Todo el personal del grupo parece estar en posesión del certificado de instructor CATI 
para el MILAN y el AT-4 (dos armas antitanque francesas, entregadas a Ucrania.

El personal partió en un vuelo militar hacia un país de la OTAN, antes de ser desplegado 
a su destino final en un vehículo terrestre... mientras que la mayoría de los despliegues
militares franceses se realizan en realidad con vuelos regulares de Air France.

Todos estos elementos parecen ser exclusivos del teatro de operaciones ucraniano, 
ya que el único otro lugar que encajaría sería Rumanía o Estonia, pero hasta la fecha 
no hemos oído hablar de ningún despliegue del 13RDP allí.

Por lo tanto, según estos elementos, es muy probable que el personal del 13RDP 
esté desplegado en Lviv o cerca de la frontera polaca para proporcionar entrenamiento 
al ejército ucraniano.
*_
* Esta información no ha sido confirmada (ni desmentida) por nuestro contacto 
en el Ministerio de las Fuerzas Armadas (MinArm). En caso de una declaración 
del MinArm, editaremos nuestro post.*


----------



## juanmanuel (26 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> De Africa 5 paises: Kenia, Marruecos, Jordania, Tunez y Liberia



Jordania esta en Asia.


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (26 Abr 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> No es lo mismo la señora que sufre inflaccion



Cuando acabes la ESO vuelve y nos explicas lo que es la *inflaccion*.


----------



## Harman (26 Abr 2022)

Es hora de recordar las lecciones de Afganistán: al menos una zona de 100 kilómetros en el interior de Ucrania a lo largo de la frontera debería ser ocupada por tropas rusas

Occidente suministra a Ucrania datos sobre la ubicación de importantes instalaciones -depósitos de petróleo- en el territorio ruso fronterizo con Kiev. De este modo, Occidente está empujando deliberadamente a Ucrania para que lleve a cabo más ataques terroristas y asaltos a instalaciones rusas.

El mapa muestra la ubicación de los depósitos de petróleo en las regiones de Bryansk, Kursk, Belgorod y Voronezh de la Federación Rusa. En este sentido, con respecto al Ministerio de Defensa ruso, es necesario dar cobertura al espacio aéreo ruso en las regiones mencionadas para evitar la penetración de la aviación enemiga y reforzar el control fronterizo en la zona fronteriza.

t.me/Soldierline/4597


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (26 Abr 2022)

Un ataque con misiles destruye parcialmente la central térmica de Odessa.

t.me/Soldierline/4596

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## magufone (26 Abr 2022)

Un Su-25:


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Joder este tio es tonto de cojones....



Ahora en serio ¿ entre 100.000 espermatozoides, en tu caso fue el más tonto el que más corrió?.rata de cloaca...HDLGP


----------



## Harman (26 Abr 2022)

Incluso al borde del colapso total, los burócratas intentan ganar dinero con el dolor ajeno

El alcalde de Kramatorsk, Honcharenko, ha dicho que a partir del 1 de mayo la ciudad se añadirá a la lista de municipios en los que hay hostilidades.

Suponemos que una de las razones por las que el régimen de Kiev ha retrasado la inclusión de Kramatorsk en esta lista se debe al dinero. Cuando un municipio se convierte en zona de hostilidades, las personas que se evacuan obtienen el estatus de desplazados temporales y pueden reclamar una paga mensual de 2.000 hryvnias.

Cabe señalar que la mayoría de los residentes ya se han ido. Son más de 100 mil. Goncharenko fue quien los agitó para hacer esto en primer lugar. Demostrar a estas personas que son desplazados internos y no turistas que decidieron pasar un buen rato en Lviv no será fácil sobre el papel.

t.me/Soldierline/4594


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Abr 2022)

Ya hay comunicado oficial:


----------



## Harman (26 Abr 2022)

Se ha abierto un paso reversible en Zatoka a través del puente derrumbado. Los agentes de policía controlan el tráfico.

t.me/Soldierline/4593


----------



## No al NOM (26 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Esta tipeja es asquerosa y repulsiva, ayer ví de pasada ese programa en un momento en el que esta cerda a sueldo de masones, gritaba histérica que había que ilegalizar a VOX, que era un partido anticonstitucional causante de la violencia contra la mujer. Me tuvieron que llamar a razones en casa porque perdí los nervios, me puse a gritarle a la tele, muy lamentable, lo reconozco. Pero es que no puedo con esta gentuza, hay otra marrana llamada Nebot que tampoco puedo ni ver, ambas rezuman odio contra los hombres. Se entiende que apoyen a los nazis ucranianos, tienen la misma arquitectura mental.



Donde tiene esta zorra las redes sociales para decirle 4 cosas?


----------



## No al NOM (26 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Los terroristas ucranianos continúan muriendo en Azovstal
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1038550
> Ver archivo adjunto 1038551
> Ver archivo adjunto 1038552



Esa ratas están medio despedazadas, todos juntos aguantando la hora de la muerte o de la cárcel jajjaaj Imbéciles, voy a beberme una cerveza ahora mismo a vuestra Salud


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)

Os cuento,cuando yo era joven y cayó la unión soviética yo también fantaseaba con que la patria de Dostoiesvski, Tolstoi, Prokofiev etc. Se incorporara a Europa y occidente saliera reforzado con el ímpetu y los conocimientos de los científicos sovieticos.

Desgraciadamente el tiempo demostró que la autocracia comunista fué sustituida en muchos casos por autocracia populista. Todavía mas corrupta y cruel que la de los soviéticos, pues aquellos al menos tenían ideales. Los dictadorzuelos corruptos de la mayoría de repúblicas ex-soviéticas solo sirven a su propio beneficio sin importarles absolutamente nada sus ciudadanos.

Ver al hijo de puta de lukashenko contando mentiras sobre polacos pidiendo trigo en sus fronteras ...

Bielorrusia es una pocilga de barro, alcoholicos y corrupción. Polonia es un pais pujante con un pib per capita mas del triple que bielorrusia, y lo que es mas importante, donde las personas son libres.

*Que pena rusia.....Un gran pais, una gran cultura, muchos millones de personas trabajadoras y honradas gobernados por una piara de hijos de puta.  *


----------



## delhierro (26 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Un ataque con misiles destruye parcialmente la central térmica de Odessa.
> 
> t.me/Soldierline/4596
> 
> _Video en el enlace_



Veo algo raro, el techo esta hundido, pero no se ve explosión en el interior. O es algo que ha perforado mucho , o algo se me pasa.


----------



## vettonio (26 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Esta tipeja es asquerosa y repulsiva, ayer ví de pasada ese programa en un momento en el que esta cerda a sueldo de masones, gritaba histérica que había que ilegalizar a VOX, que era un partido anticonstitucional causante de la violencia contra la mujer. Me tuvieron que llamar a razones en casa porque perdí los nervios, *me puse a gritarle a la tele*, muy lamentable, lo reconozco. Pero es que no puedo con esta gentuza, hay otra marrana llamada Nebot que tampoco puedo ni ver, ambas rezuman odio contra los hombres. Se entiende que apoyen a los nazis ucranianos, tienen la misma arquitectura mental.





Me acaba de dar la risa tonta imaginándome la escena. 

Poca imaginación he tenido que emplear, porque lo mismo me pasa a mí a los cinco minutos de poner cualquier telediarreo, debates y demás. Por eso no veo ninguno.


----------



## Fauna iberica (26 Abr 2022)

Parece que se confirma, gazprom anuncia el corte de gas a Polonia.
Pero que les pasa a los gobernantes en Europa, se han vuelto todos locos de repente, están bajo amenazas o que?.
Y los pueblos, tragando como idiotas toda la propaganda y siguiéndola el juego a sus verdugos.
Aciagos tiempos estos.


----------



## NPI (26 Abr 2022)

Los OTANISTAS del foro están dándolo todo en el hilo, llega fin de mes y toca renovar el contrato.


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Donde tiene esta zorra las redes sociales para decirle 4 cosas?



Ni idea ni quiero saberlo, me metería en un lío.


----------



## arriondas (26 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Un Su-25:



Ergo son ucranianos. Ese color gris... Otra vez será, muyayos...


----------



## Seronoser (26 Abr 2022)

Petróleo a 106 dolares
Euro a 1,06 dolares.


Harman dijo:


> Se ha abierto un paso reversible en Zatoka a través del puente derrumbado. Los agentes de policía controlan el tráfico.
> 
> t.me/Soldierline/4593
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1038566



Ese puente era la única carretera existente para ir desde Rumanía a Odessa, sin pasar por Moldavia...


----------



## amcxxl (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (26 Abr 2022)

DJI detiene temporalmente las entregas de drones a Rusia y Ucrania

t.me/boris_rozhin/45305


----------



## Bocanegra (26 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Venga que nos vamos!!!!
> 
> Ya sale en La vanguardia



enlace al folleto ese?


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ya hay comunicado oficial:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1038565



El contrato acababa este año y los Polacos ya habian dicho que pasaban de renovarlo, así que me da que ya lo tenían mas que descontado.


----------



## John Nash (26 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Incluso al borde del colapso total, los burócratas intentan ganar dinero con el dolor ajeno
> 
> El alcalde de Kramatorsk, Honcharenko, ha dicho que a partir del 1 de mayo la ciudad se añadirá a la lista de municipios en los que hay hostilidades.
> 
> ...



Como en los demás conflictos con presencia e intereses usanos, circulan bolsas llenas de petrodolares para comprar voluntades, corromper y sobornar. Es el precio de la siembra del caos.









Denuncian que el expresidente afgano escapó con 169 millones de dólares en bolsos


La embajada afgana en Tayikistán pidió a Interpol que detenga al exlíder, que negó la acusación; hoy se confirmó que está asilado en Emiratos Árabes Unidos




www.lanacion.com.ar













15 lingotes de oro y seis millones de dólares en billetes: el hallazgo de los talibanes


Soldados del nuevo régimen dicen haber encontrado un tesoro en la casa del ex vicepresidente Amrullah Saleh




www.larazon.es













El dinero que se perdió camino de Irak


El nuevo Congreso de EE UU investiga el destino de 9.200 millones enviados tras la guerra




elpais.com


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## delhierro (26 Abr 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Parece que se confirma, gazprom anuncia el corte de gas a Polonia.
> Pero que les pasa a los gobernantes en Europa, se han vuelto todos locos de repente, están bajo amenazas o que?.
> Y los pueblos, tragando como idiotas toda la propaganda y siguiéndola el juego a sus verdugos.
> Aciagos tiempos estos.



Estan bajo control yanquí, si cierran las cuentas anonimas por una opinión sobre la guerra...las vidas de todos los dirigentes de aquí estan grabadas al minuto. Y no se puede llegar arriba subiendo despacito por el escalafon sin tener muertos en los armarios. Ademas luego estan los muertos de la vida personal que pueden ser gordos.


----------



## Octubrista (26 Abr 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Parece que se confirma, gazprom anuncia el corte de gas a Polonia.
> Pero que les pasa a los gobernantes en Europa, se han vuelto todos locos de repente, están bajo amenazas o que?.
> Y los pueblos, tragando como idiotas toda la propaganda y siguiéndola el juego a sus verdugos.
> Aciagos tiempos estos.



En el fondo, cortar el suministro a Polonia es un aviso a Alemania.


----------



## Azrael_II (26 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Los OTANISTAS del foro están dándolo todo en el hilo, llega fin de mes y toca renovar el contrato.



Los tengo todos ignorados


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)

* 

Moscú lanzará ataques contra Kiev si utiliza armas británicas contra territorio de Rusia*

El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia ha afirmado este martes que lanzará ataques contra Kiev *si Ucrania llega a utilizar contra territorio ruso las armas proporcionadas por el Reino Unido*, después de que un alto cargo británico apoyara esta posibilidad. "Como hemos advertido, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están preparadas las 24 horas para lanzar ataques de represalia con armas de precisión de largo alcance contra los centros de toma de decisiones en Kiev", ha señalado el portavoz castrense, *Ígor Konashénkov*.
*"Queremos enfatizar que la provocación directa por parte de Londres del régimen de Kiev para que acometa tales acciones tendrán, en caso de un intento de implementarlas, una respuesta inmediata proporcional*", añadió. El secretario de Estado de las Fuerzas Armadas del Reino Unido, *James Heappey*, consideró este martes "legítimo" que el Ejército ucraniano ataque objetivos militares en territorio ruso, incluso si las armas empleadas son de procedencia británica. En declaraciones a "Times Radio", sostuvo que es "completamente legítimo que Ucrania apunte al interior de Rusia para socavar una logística que, de otra manera, contribuiría directamente a muertes en suelo ucraniano .

*ElMundo*


----------



## Azrael_II (26 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> DJI detiene temporalmente las entregas de drones a Rusia y Ucrania
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/45305



Chinos equidistantes... Que paciencia podían arreglar esto en unas semanas


----------



## McRotor (26 Abr 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Incomunicando la zona, se viene desembarco en apoyo Trasnistria...


----------



## Seronoser (26 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


>



JAJAJAJA la mesa es la polla


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)

Estos putos rusos son la repanocha han destruido ciudades enteras y masacrado a miles de personas con misiles y a bombazo limpio y ahora hablan de respuestas proporcionales si les atacan... Vomitivo.


----------



## Bocanegra (26 Abr 2022)

Polonia cuanta con llegar a tiempo en la finalizacion del gasoducto que los une con Noruega, plazo de entrega Octubre 2022

van a pasar unos meses muy duros y va a contagiar a media Europa 

Alemania calienta que sales!!!!


----------



## vettonio (26 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Los OTANISTAS del foro están dándolo todo en el hilo, llega fin de mes y toca renovar el contrato.




Santo ignore. Me he puesto al día de páginas atrasadas.


----------



## El Mercader (26 Abr 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Parece que se confirma, gazprom anuncia el corte de gas a Polonia.
> Pero que les pasa a los gobernantes en Europa, se han vuelto todos locos de repente, *están bajo amenazas o que*?.



Por un lado Estados Unidos ha tejido una red agentes de la CIA en Europa que funcionan de cara a la galería como "presidentes elegidos democráticamente".
Por ejemplo: Se sabe que Sarkozy y ahora Macron son agentes de la CIA educados y formados en USA.

En España tenemos a Pedro Sánchez el cual ha estado media vida trabajando para organizaciones relacionadas con la OTAN.

Y por otro lado, los que no están de acuerdo, pues simplemente se les soborna, chantajea o se les quita de en medio.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Abr 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> enlace al folleto ese?











La rusa Gazprom informa a Polonia de que le cortará el suministro del gas este miércoles


Rusia suspendió las entregas de gas a Polonia, según el el portal web de noticias Onet.pl, en lo que representa un nuevo aumento de las tensiones entre Moscú y las




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## magufone (26 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Ergo son ucranianos. Ese color gris... Otra vez será, muyayos...



No son expertos, son aficionados como los demas; solo que algunos como el triada tiene padrinos


----------



## No al NOM (26 Abr 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Parece que se confirma, gazprom anuncia el corte de gas a Polonia.
> Pero que les pasa a los gobernantes en Europa, se han vuelto todos locos de repente, están bajo amenazas o que?.
> Y los pueblos, tragando como idiotas toda la propaganda y siguiéndola el juego a sus verdugos.
> Aciagos tiempos estos.



Los polacos son más nazis que los Ucros, que ya es decir. Que hagan fuegos y se calienten ahí, a chuparla Nazis de mierda


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Abr 2022)

_Sólo queda una oportunidad para salvar Mariupol: un ataque a Transnistria" - Asesor del Ministro de Defensa de Ucrania.
Se trata de un aterrador acto de desesperación.
Están escuchando los últimos estertores de un estado moribundo. Es probable que veamos más actos extravagantes de este tipo a medida que se haga cada vez más evidente que una derrota para Ucrania es inevitable. Preste mucha atención a las pequeñas repúblicas separatistas con las que Rusia mantiene vínculos (Osetia, Artsaj, etc.)_


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (26 Abr 2022)

_El portal de noticias más grande de Polonia, Onet, informa que la empresa estatal polaca de petróleo y gas PGNiG está celebrando una reunión de crisis._


----------



## vettonio (26 Abr 2022)

En cualquier situación siempre hay un "listo"


----------



## Salamandra (26 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> JAJAJAJA la mesa es la polla



Es mítica, está en todas las reuniones con no socios. Iba poner un post sobre lo mismo, si tendrá medidas las mesas en función de la política.

Por cierto la alfombra se ve espectacular.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (26 Abr 2022)

os dejo esto 






ICE Futures and Options | Product Guide


Contracts are for physical delivery through the transfer of rights in respect of Natural Gas at the Title Transfer Facility (TTF) Virtual Trading Point, operated by Gasunie Transport Services (GTS), the transmission system operator in the Netherlands. Delivery is made equally each hour...




www.theice.com


----------



## magufone (26 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _El portal de noticias más grande de Polonia, Onet, informa que la empresa estatal polaca de petróleo y gas PGNiG está celebrando una reunión de crisis._



Tanto va el cántaro...
Causalidad, como diria el merovingio en la peli...
Causa consecuencia de toda la vida.
Supongo que Polonia lo tendria planeado


----------



## pemebe (26 Abr 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Di
> 
> 
> Digamos que europa deja de comprar tan solo el 50% del gas a Rusia
> ...



Rusia es el uno de los pocos paises del mundo que tiene cubierto la parte primaria (la alimentación).
Y no es una tienda. De hecho si Rusia decidiera no exportar/importar nada

Habria que cerrar la mitad de las centrales nucleares del mundo
Europa no podria generar ni la mitad de la energia que consume
Africa se moriria (más) de hambre (Rusia y Ucrania suponen el 33% del trigo mundial)
Las cosechas en todo el mundo bajarian sin los fertilizantes rusos
Segundo exportador mundial de cobalto (elemento clave para las baterias recargables)
Segundo exportador mundial de vanadio (elemento clave en la fabricacion de acero
10% del niquel mundial (baterias de coche y acero inoxidable)
Que perderian:
Coches.

Todo pais con materias primas que se ha puesto chulito o lo han invadido (como Libia/Irak) o lo han cercado economicamente (cosa que han intentado con Rusia y no han conseguido)


----------



## magufone (26 Abr 2022)

La verdad es que la pintura ucra en los su 25 es muy chula


----------



## No al NOM (26 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> En cualquier situación siempre hay un "listo"



Menos 2 las demás parecen tranys, menudos orcos joder


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)

*Países Bajos suministrará un número "limitado" de obuses a Ucrania*

El gobierno de Países Bajos proporcionará un "número limitado" de obuses a Ucrania para apoyar su esfuerzo bélico, ha informado este martes la agencia de noticias ANP, citando al ministro de Defensa. Los obuses, descritos como uno de los más poderosos que tiene el ejército holandés, se entregarán en cooperación con Alemania, que proporcionará entrenamiento y municiones, según esta información.
El Mundo


----------



## Impresionante (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## John Nash (26 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los rusos han hablado...
> 
> 
> 
> ...











El rublo registra subida frente al dólar y el euro - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Moscú, 26 abr (SANA) El rublo ruso registró subida frente a la moneda estadounidense y europea dond




www.sana.sy


----------



## chemarin (26 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> El ministro de Economía de Alemania dice que un "embargo ahora es posible" para Alemania contra Rusia, y que Alemania detendrá todas las importaciones de petróleo ruso "pronto"



En la gestión de la energía los rusos parece que tienen retraso, les confiscan sus reservas de divisas en el extranjero, les sancionan, les avisan de que les van a dejar de comprar petróleo y gas en cuanto puedan, meten armas por un tubo en Ucrania... y ellos siguen suministrando. Sí, ya sé, necesitan dinero, pero también saben que es inevitable que deben buscar otros mercados. Si cortaran totalmente las exportaciones a los países OTAN podrían hacer un daño enorme. En fin, digo yo que habrán hecho cálculos y no les salen las cuentas, pero tela la humillación y la risa que generan.


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## chemarin (26 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Pena. Uno más _pal´ignore_.
> 
> Me duele más que a ti. En serio.



¿Por qué te duele? ¿Es algún ejercicio espiritual que te autoimpones para leer y hablar con los tontos y con los malos?


----------



## vettonio (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## HUROGÁN (26 Abr 2022)

Ff.


El Mercader dijo:


> A ver la izquierda "de verdad" la de hace 80 años colgaría a todos los posmos de hoy en día.



Y la derecha también lo haría.


----------



## McRotor (26 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Menos 2 las demás parecen tranys, menudos orcos joder



por no hablar de la cantidad de politatuadas cual presidiario...

Abrazan el NWO


----------



## manodura79 (26 Abr 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Parece que se confirma, gazprom anuncia el corte de gas a Polonia.
> Pero que les pasa a los gobernantes en Europa, se han vuelto todos locos de repente, están bajo amenazas o que?.
> Y los pueblos, tragando como idiotas toda la propaganda y siguiéndola el juego a sus verdugos.
> Aciagos tiempos estos.



Acaba de decir una ministra polaca que tienen las reservas al 76% así que tranquilidad. O piensa que la guerra durará un mes, o han encontrado un yacimiento de gas en medio de Polonia o simplemente se le ha ido la cabeza. ¿Entiendo que no quiere que cunda el pánico, pero si tan independiente eran del gas ruso, por qué lo seguían comprando?


----------



## ATDTn (26 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> La verdad es que la pintura ucra en los su 25 es muy chula



Ya un poco de coña, pero el objetivo del camuflaje es pasar desapercibido...


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)

*Análisis de la BBC*


----------



## Nico (26 Abr 2022)

En la Diplomacia se usa un lenguaje muy particular. A veces el "ciudadano de la calle" que lo lee, no lo entiende, pero los "especialistas" lo conocen perfectamente.

La famosa "_reunión constructiva y franca_" significa "_no pasó una mierda_".

Las recientes declaraciones de Lavrov, respecto a que "_*el riesgo de una Guerra Mundial es real*_", pueden sonar a perorata de relleno, pero en realidad deben traducirse de este modo:

_- Ojo que acá están muy locos y si nos siguen inflando las narices apretamos el acelerador._

Según el contexto, los decodificadores deducen *si se trata de una bravata o si es un "aviso serio"* y en base a ello informan a sus líderes para que tomen las acciones que ellos consideren oportunas.

Por el modo en que ha venido manejando su línea informativa Rusia (bastante en serio), se me ocurre que esta *es una advertencia GRAVE y CIERTA*.

Esto puede significar dos cosas:

*a)* Las acciones sobre el terreno ya causan dolor en Rusia (sea por pérdidas humanas, o materiales más allá de los niveles de reserva estratégica, o económicos) y están dispuestos a dar un salto cualitativo en el conflicto.

O bien *b)* Se sienten manoseados por la desfachatez occidental en la injerencia en Ucrania y por puro honor y cojones, avisan que no van a dejar el dedo en el culo mucho tiempo.

Por lo pronto, hoy no he escuchado ya con tanta intensidad los anuncios de "_envío de ayudas a Ucrania_" como en días anteriores y si esto es así, las "misiones diplomáticas" quizás se incrementen y el nivel de presión sobre Zelensky para que baje la cresta, puede que también.

De todas estas realidades (lo que se conversa a calzón quitado detrás de la puerta) rara vez nos enteramos en los medios... *pero LOS HECHOS HABLAN MAS QUE LAS PALABRAS* y por eso es conveniente estar atentos a ese tipo de cuestiones (misiones de paz, mediaciones, cambio en las declaraciones, ataques al territorio ruso, etc.)


----------



## magufone (26 Abr 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> Ya un poco de coña, pero el objetivo del camuflaje es pasar desapercibido...



No es muy práctico tratándose de un avion de ataque a superficie y apoyo a tierra


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)

*Ucrania denuncia que Rusia prepara un "referéndum falso" en Jersón.*
Las fuerzas rusas entraron el lunes en el edificio del ayuntamiento de J*ersón, la primera ciudad que tomó Rusia y la única capital de provincia que ha capturado en algo más de dos meses de invasión,* ha indicado su alcalde ucraniano, Ígor Kolykhaiv. Según ha dicho, los rusos han anunciado este martes que* los poderes del alcalde "están siendo delegados*" y que el nuevo jefe de la administración regional será el tres veces exalcalde Vladímir Saldo, que apoyó la ocupación rusa. "Me quedo en Jersón y con los residentes de Jersón", ha recalcado el hasta ahora alcalde.

Según el Mando Sur de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, en los territorios ocupados de la región de Jersón y Mykoláiv Rusia continúa además con la preparación de "referéndum falsos". *Kiev cree que los referéndum ilegales en el sur ucraniano podrían tener lugar entre el 1 y 10 de mayo.*

El presidente ucraniano, *Volodímir Zelenski,* dijo recientemente que,* de celebrarse un "pseudorreferéndum" en Jersón, Ucrania se retiraría de las negociaciones con Rusia para alcanzar un acuerdo que ponga fin a la guerra.*


----------



## delhierro (26 Abr 2022)

Bueno señores, 2 meses depues veremos si mañana Rusia corta el gas al primer pais europeo.

No lo tengo claro al 100% alguno de los dos podria pestañear aún, pero si no es así , entramos en la parte seria del enfrentamiento.

Los rusos pueden aguantar, tienen comida y energia. Europa incluso en primavera las pasara mal , algunos paises dependen al 90% del gas ruso. Por eso para Rusia, vale más cortar el gas que recibir papeles. Papeles que en principio no necesita si reorganiza una economia de resistencia.

Si el grifo finalmente se corta....los siguientes paises tendran que pensarse si merece la pena seguir molestando a su proveedor de energia.


----------



## mirkoxx (26 Abr 2022)

*Resumen de las hostilidades el 26 de abril de 2022 de Vladislav Coal:








Brevemente: avance en las direcciones de Izyum y Krasnoliman, lucha entre Gulyaipole y Velikaya Novoselka.

Dirección de Kharkov: *La línea del frente sin cambios: *Prudyanka-Lozovaya-Tsirkuny-Shestakovo-Primorskoe-Novaya Gnilitsa-Balakleya.

ARCO DE PAVLOGRAD:

El flanco norte del arco (de Balakleya a Popasnaya)* - en la cabeza de puente de Izyum; avance en dirección *a Velikaya Komyshevakha* - se tomaron *Zavody y Spevakovka*. En dirección a *Barvenkovo*, se están produciendo combates en el área de* Kurulka y Pashkovo*, no hay información sobre el avance hacia *Vernopol*. En dirección a *Slavyansk* , continúan las batallas por *Dolgenka*. En la zona del río Oskol, las unidades que avanzan desde Izyum todavía no han conectado con el grupo que avanza desde* Borovaya*. Aquí la lucha continúa a lo largo de la *línea Yatskovka - Koroviy Yar - Shandrigolovo.* Hacia el este, la línea del frente se acercó a *Krasny Liman* *y Yampol*, pero no hubo confirmación de la captura final de *Zarechny*. En *Rubézhnoe *la presencia de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se está debilitando, los combates continúan en las afueras de *Severodonetsk y en Popasna. *En *Bakhmutka*, la zona de seguridad alrededor del* Novotoshkovsky* liberado se está expandiendo.

*F*_*rente Central (de Popasnaya a Maryinka)*_ - Los ucranianos reconocen el avance de la Republica de Donetsk en *Novomikhailovka*, al sur de *Maryinka*. De lo contrario, la situación no cambia: continúa el aplastamiento gradual del enemigo desde *Maryinka y en el área de Avdeevka (Novoselivka Druha).

El flanco sur del arco (desde el río Dnieper hasta Maryinka) :* Actualmente no hay información exacta sobre el avance en el área entre *Gulyaipole y Velikaya Novoselka.* No hay conexión en *Velikaya Novoselka*, según informes no confirmados, las batallas tuvieron lugar en* Neskuchnoye y Vremyevka*. Además, se están dando combates en la zona de *Zeleny Pole y Novopol.

Caldera de Mariupol :* Queda un centro de resistencia en el área de *Azovstal*. En otras áreas, la limpieza está casi completa.

*Dirección Kherson-Nikolaev *: La línea del frente no cambia a lo largo de la línea del *Mar Negro - Aleksandrovka - Snigirevka - Velikaya Aleksandrovka - Ivanovka - el río Dnieper.* Los ucranianos informan sobre la captura de varios pueblos al *este de Snigirevka*, que anteriormente *NO* estaban controlados por las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia.








Vладислав Угольный


Владислав Угольный. Вместе пишем на несгораемом остатке от реконструкции. Поддержать проект: сбер 2202206155973535 Владислав Сергеевич https://boosty.to/ugolnij




t.me


----------



## No al NOM (26 Abr 2022)

Olvidaos de Twitter, esa red está controlada por el NWO cómo todas...pasaos a Telegram que todo el mundo tienen Telegram, pero no todo el mundo tiene Twitter


----------



## vettonio (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (26 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> En la gestión de la energía los rusos parece que tienen retraso, les confiscan sus reservas de divisas en el extranjero, les sancionan, les avisan de que les van a dejar de comprar petróleo y gas en cuanto puedan, meten armas por un tubo en Ucrania... y ellos siguen suministrando. Sí, ya sé, necesitan dinero, pero también saben que es inevitable que deben buscar otros mercados. Si cortaran totalmente las exportaciones a los países OTAN podrían hacer un daño enorme. En fin, digo yo que habrán hecho cálculos y no les salen las cuentas, pero tela la humillación y la risa que generan.



Nadie podrá alegar que los responsables de la depresión no fueron los globalistas, se les ha dado todas las opciones de no cagarla.

Si alguien tenía alguna duda de que Occidente es una cloaca inmunda con intereses espurios y que solo pretende el dominio sobre las distintas regiones del mundo por interés económico y de subyugacion, ya no le cabe ninguna duda.


----------



## John Nash (26 Abr 2022)

Rusia y China completaron la infraestructura necesaria para hacer sus transacciones comerciales en monedas nacionales - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Moscú, 26 abr (SANA) Rusia y China han preparado toda la infraestructura para realizar sus transacci




www.sana.sy


----------



## Nico (26 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> En la gestión de la energía los rusos parece que tienen retraso, les confiscan sus reservas de divisas en el extranjero, les sancionan, les avisan de que les van a dejar de comprar petróleo y gas en cuanto puedan, meten armas por un tubo en Ucrania... y ellos siguen suministrando. Sí, ya sé, necesitan dinero, pero también saben que es inevitable que deben buscar otros mercados. Si cortaran totalmente las exportaciones a los países OTAN podrían hacer un daño enorme. En fin, digo yo que habrán hecho cálculos y no les salen las cuentas, *pero tela la humillación y la risa que generan.*




Chemarín, en estas cuestiones hay DOS NIVELES: el de "la calle" donde te puede causar humillación y risa, y el de "detrás de la puerta", donde las empresas o los países llevan sus intereses REALES.

Para quienes compran gas o petróleo a Rusia, su SERIEDAD y RESPETO, no les causa ninguna "risa". Justamente los valoran por cumplir sus compromisos y actuar desde la racionalidad.

En el largo plazo, *la conducta de Rusia la BENEFICIA porque los muestra como socios confiables y cumplidores* (a la inversa de Europa y EE.UU. con sus sanciones, traiciones y falsedades).

Cualquier país de mundo que tenga cuitas con EE.UU. o algún europeo (el 90% del "resto de mundo") tiene ante sus ojos un ejemplo de cómo se mueve el mundo... y de acá en adelante preferirán equiparse con armas rusas a europeas (que te las desactivan cuando quieren).

La "risa" de los europeos, hoy día, es la preocupación y la atención del "resto del mundo".


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)

Joderrrrrr que hartura de mierda de payaso.....bot-GILIPOLLAS......


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Abr 2022)

Las fuerzas ucranianas están sufriendo grandes pérdidas en el frente oriental


----------



## lasoziedad (26 Abr 2022)

*Polonia anuncia que Rusia interrumpirá el flujo de gas al país este miércoles*

Rusia interrumpirá el flujo de gas a Polonia desde este miércoles, tras la *negativa polaca de efectuar los pagos de importación en rublos*, según informó este martes la empresa estatal de gas polaca PGNiG.

PGNiG anunció en un comunicado que el* corte en el servicio se producirá tras concluir el viernes pasado el plazo impuesto por Moscú* para abonar las importaciones energéticas en rublos, a lo que Varsovia se negó.

PGNiG alega que "la suspensión del suministro de gas es un *incumplimiento de contrato. *Por lo tanto, la empresa tomará las medidas adecuadas para restablecer la entrega de gas natural bajo las condiciones acordadas y se reserva el derecho de reclamar sus derechos contractuales".


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Abr 2022)

La mayoría comentarios del CM multinick premium del diario, hace meses que fueron censurando a los disidentes.


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Abr 2022)

Washington está listo para aceptar un posible acuerdo de paz entre Ucrania y Rusia, como resultado del cual Ucrania se convertirá en un país neutral, dijo el secretario de Estado de EE. UU., Anthony Blinken, en una audiencia en el Comité de Relaciones Exteriores del Senado.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (26 Abr 2022)

A modo de off topic complementario. Sobre el uso de armas químicas y biológicas por parte de los EEUU, en _*El Estado agresor. La guerra de Washington contra el mundo*_, un interesante libro de William Blum (2006, edición en castellano).


Spoiler











_*Capítulo 14. El uso de armas químicas y biológicas por parte de los Estados Unidos en el extranjero*_

```
https://imgur.com/a/01peC9d
```

_*Capítulo 15. El uso de armas químicas y biológicas por parte de los Estados Unidos en su propio país*_

```
https://imgur.com/a/J8EjoTy
```

_*Capítulo 16. El fomento del uso de CBW por parte de otras naciones*_

```
https://imgur.com/a/Ntd5deG
```




Parte de la bibliografía citada por Blum en los tres capítulos dedicados al uso de armas químicas y biológicas por parte de EEUU.


Spoiler



- Cookson, John; Nottingham, Judith; _*A Survey of Chemical and Biological Warfare*_, 1969.


Spoiler





```
https://books.google.es/books?id=HdZWCgAAQBAJ&printsec=frontcover&hl=es#v=onepage&q&f=false
```




- Harris, Robert; Paxman, Jeremy; _*A Higher Form of Killing: The Secret Story of Gas and Germ Warfare*_, 1982.


Spoiler





```
https://books.google.es/books?id=FmAhS0O1xvYC&printsec=frontcover&hl=es#v=onepage&q&f=false
```




- Cole, Leonard A.; _*Clouds of Secrecy: The Army's Germ Warfare Tests over Populated Areas*_, 1990.


Spoiler





```
https://archive.org/details/cloudsofsecrecya00cole/page/n209/mode/1up
```


```
https://archive.org/details/isbn_9780822630012/page/n203/mode/2up
```


```
https://books.google.es/books?id=CLCTL4woX_4C&printsec=frontcover&hl=es#v=onepage&q&f=false
```

Un vídeo relacionado.


Spoiler



*BBC Spotlight reveal 1971 Porton Down & US Army South Dorset Germ Warfare experiments*


Spoiler







*Clouds of Secrecy*


Spoiler













- La Comisión Michigan sobre el agente naranja; _*Physician's Informatrion for Care of Vietnam Veterans Exposed to Agent Orange and Other Chemicals*_, 1991.

- Shulman, Sett; _*The Threat at Home: Confronting the Toxic Legacy of the US Military*_, 1992.

- Cole, Leonard A.; _*The Eleventh Plague: The Politics of Biological and Chemical Warfare*_, 1997.


Spoiler





```
https://archive.org/details/eleventhplague00leon
```


```
https://archive.org/details/eleventhplaguepo00cole
```




- Endicott, Stephen; Hagerman, Edward; _*The United States and Biological Warfare: Secrets from the Early Cold War and Korea*_, 1998.


Spoiler





```
https://books.google.es/books?id=P8HgoMBKi0YC&printsec=frontcover&hl=es#v=onepage&q&f=false
```




- Oliver, April; Arnett, Peter; _*"Did the US Drop Nerve Gas?"*_, en _Time_, junio 1998.

- _*Tailwind: Rebuttal to the Abrams/Kohler Report*_, julio 1998.

- Moreno, Jonathan D.; _*Undue Risk: Secret State Experiments on Humans*_, 1999.


Spoiler





```
https://books.google.es/books?id=ZhMiN64D96cC&printsec=frontcover&hl=es#v=onepage&q&f=false
```




- Welsome, Eileen; _*The Plutonium Files: America's Secret Medical Experiments in the Cold War*_, 1999.


Spoiler





```
https://archive.org/details/plutoniumfilesam0000wels
```


```
https://books.google.es/books?id=eg5svv9-ijkC&printsec=frontcover&hl=es#v=onepage&q&f=false
```




- Lindsey-Poland, John; *"Toxic Aftertaste"*, en _The Progressive_, enero 2000.


----------



## Eslacaña (26 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Según me comentan varios conocidos, técnicos en la materia, las cosas se están poniendo aceleradamente muy mal para los soldados rusos. Ahora mismo los helicópteros y aviones rusos no pueden volar, se ha dejado amasar una ingente cantidad de antiaéreos portátiles y es suicida para los pilotos. En una semana las unidades ucras van a contar con una potencia de fuego muy considerable, lo que sumado a la también ingente cantidad de anticarros que poseen, casi van a igualar la de orden táctico de los rusos. Es probable que misiles de medio alcance también estén llegando a los ucros y sus efectos se empezarán a notar en bases y centros de mando o logísticos rusos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solo una cosa, quizás porque ya estemos en plena en la era Internet nos pensamos que todo tiene que ir muy rápido. Pero no, Afganistán: 20 años para nada y eso que eran unos pastores con unos kalhasnikov al hombro, Siria: tres cuartos de lo mismo y así decenas de ejemplos. Solo lo de Sadam fue una invasión rápida, pero porque arrasaron con bombardeos el país.
Rusia no está en una guerra con Ucrania, y a eso súmale, todo el armamento que está recibiendo, que muchas veces los ucranianos ni lo estrenan, y lo que es peor, no pueden mover una columna de tanques porque a los 10 minutos en Kiev ya lo saben. Los americanos y europeos deben tener todos los satélites que tienen vigilando palmo a palmo el terreno. 
Y aún así, están avanzando. Creyeron que iba a ser fácil, pero no. Pues nada, cambias de estrategia y vas poco a pco. 
Vuelvo a insistir si se hacen con Odessa y alcanzan el Dniper, es una victoria sin paliativos y Ucrania se convierte en un país de chiste. Y no están muy lejos. 
Ucrania tuvo una oportunidad de oro de convertirse en un país neutral, en plan suizo, ser el granero de europa y con el gas ruso a precio de risa. Pero no, se fiaron de los americanos, que solo miran su culo y utilizan a los demás ¿para esto?
Tú dirás ¿qué ganaron los ucranianos con tener bases NATO en su terreno? Una guerra y el país destruido.


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## pemebe (26 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ministra polaca.



Traducido para los que no sepan polaco.

Polonia cuenta con las reservas de gas y las fuentes de suministro necesarias para proteger nuestra seguridad: llevamos años siendo independientes de Rusia. Nuestras instalaciones de almacenamiento están llenas en un 76%. No habrá escasez de gas en los hogares polacos.


----------



## lasoziedad (26 Abr 2022)

*Putin dice que aún tiene "esperanzas" en las negociaciones con Ucrania*

El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, le dijo este martes al secretario general de la ONU, Antonio Guterres, que aún confía en la posibilidad de una solución diplomática al conflicto en Ucrania.

"A pesar de que la operación militar (rusa en Ucrania) se está desarrollando, *seguimos teniendo esperanzas en la capacidad de alcanzar acuerdos por la vía diplomática. Estamos negociando, no rechazamos (negociar)*", dijo Putin a Guterres, que efectúa una visita a Moscú.

Sentado frente a Guterres ante una larga mesa, Putin afirmó que las negociaciones descarrilaron debido a las acusaciones de atrocidades que Rusia habría cometido en la localidad de Bucha, cerca de Kiev, la capital de Ucrania. *"Hubo una provocación en Bucha, con la cual el ejército ruso no tuvo nada que ver. Sabemos quién organizó esa provocación, a través de qué medios y quiénes fueron las personas que la realizaron"*, agregó.

*Guterres reiteró su llamamiento* a favor de la *apertura de corredores humanitarios* para evacuar a los civiles ucranianos de zonas de combate, hecho poco antes ante el canciller ruso Serguéi Lavrov.


----------



## mazuste (26 Abr 2022)

Al grano:
La operación de Rusia en Ucrania es la respuesta a la negativa de EEUU
de aceptar el "no ultimátum" sobre las garantías de seguridad.
EEUU sabe que si esa respuesta de Rusia en Ucrania sale triunfadora,
no le queda otra opción que retirar sus bases de Rumania, Polonia...
Y, por eso, pretende poner en el horno toda la carne de cañon posible
del Este de Europa. Osease: pretende alargar el conflicto todo lo posible..
En la metrópoli imperial saben que si declaran la guerra a Rusia tendrían 

que hacerlo también con China, lo cual no parece que sea de su agrado.


----------



## Expected (26 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Traducido para los que no sepan polaco.
> 
> Polonia cuenta con las reservas de gas y las fuentes de suministro necesarias para proteger nuestra seguridad: llevamos años siendo independientes de Rusia. Nuestras instalaciones de almacenamiento están llenas en un 76%. No habrá escasez de gas en los hogares polacos.



O sea, que van a pasar más frío los polacos que otra cosa.


----------



## Julc (26 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Menos 2 las demás parecen tranys, menudos orcos joder



¿Transnistirenses?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Traducido para los que no sepan polaco.
> 
> Polonia cuenta con las reservas de gas y las fuentes de suministro necesarias para proteger nuestra seguridad: llevamos años siendo independientes de Rusia. Nuestras instalaciones de almacenamiento están llenas en un 76%. No habrá escasez de gas en los hogares polacos.



Si llevan siendo independientes hace años del gas ruso lo veremos en los próximos meses…voy a por palomitas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Abr 2022)

Cierre del gas por completo se producirá a las 08:00h de mañana.

Newsweek.pl


----------



## Nico (26 Abr 2022)

Elon no compra una fábrica de coches o minas de litio para mejorar la suya... compra "Twitter"


----------



## Simo Hayha (26 Abr 2022)

Campamento cochinorruSSo descochinizado y desnazificicado.


----------



## Simo Hayha (26 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Cierre del gas por completo se producirá a las 08:00h de mañana.
> 
> Newsweek.pl



Se les ve a los polacos preocupaos. Tan preocupaos que ya están preparando el próximo envío de armas a Ucrania


----------



## Remequilox (26 Abr 2022)

No tendremos nada y seremos felices.
Es lo que nos dirá la maquina de la verdad, a partir del consenso científico de los expertos.
Y al igual que hubo negacionistas del Covid, negacionistas de la vacuna, negacionistas del genocidio ruso, habrán negacionistas de la felicidad en la nadidad.


----------



## frangelico (26 Abr 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Acaba de decir una ministra polaca que tienen las reservas al 76% así que tranquilidad. O piensa que la guerra durará un mes, o han encontrado un yacimiento de gas en medio de Polonia o simplemente se le ha ido la cabeza. ¿Entiendo que no quiere que cunda el pánico, pero si tan independiente eran del gas ruso, por qué lo seguían comprando?



Polonia yo creo que es el que más fácil lo tiene a costa, eso sí, de pasarse masivamente al carbón, o más bien de mantenerse en su actual nivel de consumo de carbones, de los mayores del mundo. El papel del gas en su sistema eléctrico es residual y en las calefacciones no tengo ni idea, pero es un país rico en carbones y puede que aún los utilicen en industria y hogares. Pero es que Polonia es un país anomalo en Europa, el 75% de la electricidad la generan con carbones. Greta no creo que piense poner nunca un pie en ese país.


----------



## Impresionante (26 Abr 2022)

Gazprom ha suspendido el suministro de gas a Polonia. En el punto de entrada de Kondratki, el nivel de transmisión se redujo a 0 kWh.


----------



## lasoziedad (26 Abr 2022)

*El jefe del OIEA descarta un "desastre" en Chernóbil y dice que la situación es "normal"*

El director general del Organismo Internacional de la Energía Atómica (OIEA), Rafael Grossi, ha *descartado* este martes que pueda tener lugar* un "desastre" en Chernóbil* como el de 1986, después de haber sido escenario de combates en el marco de la invasión rusa de Ucrania, y ha precisado que la *situación nuclear es "normal".*

"Por supuesto que no estamos cerca de un desastre como el de 1986", ha indicado Grossi en declaraciones ante la prensa, donde ha insistido en que *"es una situación completamente diferente".

"En este caso tenemos una situación nuclear segura, normal, que no puede derivar en un accidente"*, ha continuado, antes de reconocer el trabajo de los operadores de la central.


----------



## El-Mano (26 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Han sacado neumáticos lisos pero sigue lloviendo en la carrera



Ojito, que en el famoso gp de la grua a hamilton, un spiker puso neumaticos extremos y se puso lider,  ,... Claro, que luego al relanzarse no duró ni una curva...


----------



## amcxxl (26 Abr 2022)

¿Quién atacará Transnistria primero: Ucrania o Moldavia? ¿O juntos?
Ahora se decide en el extranjero.


Como hicimos en 2014, ahora en Transnistria se están preparando para posibles ataques nazis desde Ucrania.
Se están preparando barricadas.


Krasnyy Liman


Slavkurort


Las consecuencias de un ataque con misiles en el puente.
En Odessa, se llevó a cabo un ataque con misiles en el puente de Zatoka. Las fuentes dicen que sale humo en el área del puente.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (26 Abr 2022)

Sobre el corte de gas a Polonia, he escrito esto en otro hilo:


Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> El gasoducto ruso que pasa por Polonia es el Yamal, y ya ha sucedido en varias ocasiones en los últimos meses que Alemania ha invertido el flujo para enviar su gas sobrante a Polonia y Ucrania.
> Por tanto creo que esta noticia no aporta nada nuevo.
> 
> No Creo que Putin vaya a cortar el gas a nadie. Mientras paguen.


----------



## Malevich (26 Abr 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> Cada vez hay más ROJOS que apestan de todo lo progre. Muchos desde siempre... El Progrerio y el facherio son la misma puta mierda Woke. Yo comparto muchas más inquietudes y seriedad con gente conservadora... El Globalismo termina haciendo "extraños" compañeros de viaje.



Ideas de izquierda, valores de derechas. 
Y soy, tal vez era, más "rojo" que dabuti y Zhu De.


----------



## hartman (26 Abr 2022)

teschen?

lo polacos dandose una vueltecita unos meses antes de que alemani y la urss se la repartieran:


----------



## Malevich (26 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No digas barbaridades: Yo vivo en Estados Unidos y mi mujer es americana.
> El pueblo americano está lleno de buenas personas que solo quieren trabajar en paz. El problema es que los americanos son el pueblo más manipulado del mundo y sus gobernantes les engañan de forma continua. SI los americanos supieran la verdad se levantarían en armas contra su propio gobierno.
> Piensa en cómo el gobierno americano nos engaña en Europa.... pues imaginate en Estados Unidos.



Por ahí abajo un conforero ha dicho que son un gran país y un pésimo imperio. Creo que ha sido Vil. Le pido permiso para utilizarlo....
Entre los ingleses y yanquis no tengo dudas de quienes son peores. El yanqui es bruto, paleto si se quiere, pero no tiene la mala baba de los ingleses. Esto lo dijo Humberto II, cuarto y último rey de Italia.


----------



## apocalippsis (26 Abr 2022)

A ver si Bobi johnson y sus asesores se dan una vuelta de nuevo por Kiev,

*Gran Bretaña pidió a Ucrania que use armas occidentales para atacar territorio ruso*
Hoy, 17:40



Gran Bretaña está revelando cada vez más su verdadero rostro, abogando por una guerra en toda regla entre Ucrania y Rusia. Temeroso de hacerlo solo, Londres está listo para luchar contra Moscú hasta el último ucraniano, mientras que Zelensky está feliz de seguir las órdenes que vienen de Gran Bretaña.

Gran Bretaña ha pedido oficialmente a Ucrania que ataque territorio ruso con la ayuda de armas suministradas por Occidente . Como dijo el subsecretario de Estado para las Fuerzas Armadas, James Geppy (Hippie), esto es "bastante legal". Según él, Gran Bretaña no ve ningún problema si las armas suministradas a Ucrania se utilizan para ataques en territorio ruso. En este caso, Londres promete "apoyar a Kiev".

Ucrania debe atacar profundamente al enemigo para atacar sus líneas logísticas, suministros de combustible, depósitos de municiones, y esto es parte de su
- dijo el británico.

El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia reaccionó a la declaración de Geppi. Según la representante oficial del departamento, Maria Zakharova, la "profundidad de pensamiento" del representante del departamento militar, James Geppi, solo es superada por la inteligencia de la ministra de Relaciones Exteriores, Liz Truss.

¿Entendemos correctamente que, en aras de "interrumpir la logística de los suministros militares", Rusia puede atacar objetivos militares en el territorio de los países de la OTAN que suministran armas al régimen de Kiev? Después de todo, esto conduce directamente a la muerte y al derramamiento de sangre en el territorio de Ucrania. Según tengo entendido, Gran Bretaña es uno de estos países.
ella dijo.

*El Ministerio de Defensa ruso fue más conciso y dijo que Londres estaba empujando a Kiev a las provocaciones y que si uno de los líderes del régimen de Kiev sigue hablando de los "asesores" británicos, entonces llegará un misil ruso. Los ataques se llevarán a cabo en los centros de toma de decisiones, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están listas las 24 horas para usar misiles de alta precisión. La presencia de asesores occidentales en estos centros no será un problema a la hora de decidir si se va a la ejecucion.*



https://topwar.ru/195507-britanija-prizvala-ukrainu-primenit-zapadnoe-vooruzhenie-dlja-nanesenija-udarov-po-rossijskoj-territorii.html


----------



## amcxxl (26 Abr 2022)

Muchos no han estado en casa durante 8 años, aunque la casa está cerca, solo en el territorio ocupado por los nazis y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Y ahora estos asentamientos están siendo liberados.
¡Muchos militares regresan a casa! Los muchachos van con sus padres después de 8 años. Vivos y saludables.
Vídeo de Sladkov.


En la región de Kharkiv, los soldados de la Guardia Nacional descubrieron los cuerpos minados de los soldados ucranianos muertos.


En Kaunas, en el cementerio militar de la ciudad, se desmanteló una escultura de un soldado soviético.



Como diría Zadornov: "¡Bueno, son estúpidos!"
Como diputado ucraniano, Tishchenko felicitó por las "vacaciones" del desastre de Chernobyl.



NATO: "Amenaza sovietica"


----------



## Malevich (26 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Esta tipeja es asquerosa y repulsiva, ayer ví de pasada ese programa en un momento en el que esta cerda a sueldo de masones, gritaba histérica que había que ilegalizar a VOX, que era un partido anticonstitucional causante de la violencia contra la mujer. Me tuvieron que llamar a razones en casa porque perdí los nervios, me puse a gritarle a la tele, muy lamentable, lo reconozco. Pero es que no puedo con esta gentuza, hay otra marrana llamada Nebot que tampoco puedo ni ver, ambas rezuman odio contra los hombres. Se entiende que apoyen a los nazis ucranianos, tienen la misma arquitectura mental.



Es una pija repugnante, apellido compuesto inclusive. Hermana gerifalte del sector público.
Su panfleto es beligerante contra Rusia y lo fue contra los legítimos gobiernos de Siria y Libia. Hooliganismo atlantista y encima con la fe radical del "converso".


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (26 Abr 2022)

Gazprom cortará el suministro de gas a través de Bulgaria el 27 de Abril


----------



## MiguelLacano (26 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> A ver si Bobi johnson y sus asesores se dan una vuelta de nuevo por Kiev,
> 
> *Gran Bretaña pidió a Ucrania que use armas occidentales para atacar territorio ruso*
> Hoy, 17:40
> ...



Eso no se dice, eso se hace. Se hace de golpe y con mucha dureza y luego se explica. Entonces es cuando todo el mundo toma nota y se cuida muy mucho de hacer lo que no debe.


----------



## Peineto (26 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Washington está listo para aceptar un posible acuerdo de paz entre Ucrania y Rusia, como resultado del cual Ucrania se convertirá en un país neutral, dijo el secretario de Estado de EE. UU., Anthony Blinken, en una audiencia en el Comité de Relaciones Exteriores del Senado.



Citar fuente no es caro y resulta hasta elegante.


----------



## lapetus (26 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> no ve ningún problema si las armas suministradas a Ucrania se utilizan para ataques en territorio ruso



Si, pero cuando los argentinos les lanzaban exocets en Malvinas, entonces si llamaron a Francia muy enfadados y consiguieron que no se les vendieran más misiles ni se les diera soporte técnico.


----------



## MiguelLacano (26 Abr 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Solo una cosa, quizás porque ya estemos en plena en la era Internet nos pensamos que todo tiene que ir muy rápido. Pero no, Afganistán: 20 años para nada y eso que eran unos pastores con unos kalhasnikov al hombro, Siria: tres cuartos de lo mismo y así decenas de ejemplos. Solo lo de Sadam fue una invasión rápida, pero porque arrasaron con bombardeos el país.
> Rusia no está en una guerra con Ucrania, y a eso súmale, todo el armamento que está recibiendo, que muchas veces los ucranianos ni lo estrenan, y lo que es peor, no pueden mover una columna de tanques porque a los 10 minutos en Kiev ya lo saben. Los americanos y europeos deben tener todos los satélites que tienen vigilando palmo a palmo el terreno.
> Y aún así, están avanzando. Creyeron que iba a ser fácil, pero no. Pues nada, cambias de estrategia y vas poco a pco.
> Vuelvo a insistir si se hacen con Odessa y alcanzan el Dniper, es una victoria sin paliativos y Ucrania se convierte en un país de chiste. Y no están muy lejos.
> ...



Ucrania no ha ganado nada, pero Rusia tampoco, al menos no a un precio razonable.


----------



## Guaguei (26 Abr 2022)

de hace 1 hora


----------



## bigmaller (26 Abr 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Gazprom cortará el suministro de gas a través de Bulgaria el 27 de Abril



Parece una cuenta atras hasta llegar a alemania.. .


----------



## mazuste (26 Abr 2022)

Preguntas y respuestas (Comentarios en Moon of alabama):

*"La fuerza aérea de Rusia es diminuta comparada con toda la OTAN".*

¿Desde dónde vuelan los aviones de la OTAN cuando todos los aeródromos son destruidos
en las primeras 24 horas? ¿Qué combustible utilizan cuando los depósitos de combustible
son destruidos? Rusia lanza más de mil misiles al día en Ucrania.

*"Y qué si el S-400 es poderoso y mortal, una salva"*

Eres consciente de que son móviles, ¿verdad? Eres consciente de que forman parte de un sistema
AD en capas que tiene como objetivo eliminar dicha "salva", ¿verdad? Por supuesto, nadie está 
diciendo que cada S-400, S-500 y S-550 vaya a sobrevivir para siempre.

*"Y qué haría Rusia una vez que sus ferrocarriles ya no puedan darles servicio"*

¿Qué va a hacer la OTAN cuando sus ferrocarriles ya no puedan darles servicio? ¿Tienes idea 
del tiempo que se tardaría en reunir todas las fuerzas de la OTAN en una fuerza cohesionada? 
Comprueba los recientes ejercicios de la OTAN y el tiempo que tardaron en poner sus fuerzas 
en posición para el ejercicio.

*"mientras que Occidente puede centrarse en Moscú y San Petersburgo y en un pequeño
número de bases navales e infligir un daño masivo en unas pocas áreas objetivo concentradas. 
Los activos de la OTAN están repartidos por toda Europa y Estados Unidos, desde Nápoles 
hasta Hamburgo, desde Portsmouth hasta Norfolk, etc."*

Lo del otro lado del Atlántico es irrelevante. Y nunca llegará a cruzar el Atlántico porque todos los puertos 
y aeródromos de la OTAN serán destruidos en las primeras semanas.
*
"Sólo estoy haciendo un argumento lógico basado en algunos números básicos fácilmente investigados en línea*."

Y cero comprensión de la estrategia.

*"Hay una razón por la que Rusia esperó 8 años en Ucrania"*

Sí, y ya no está esperando. Puede que quieras pensar en eso.

*"Y aún así, está actuando con mucho cuidado, manteniendo la mayor parte de su ejército en reserva.*

Porque no lo necesita.

*"Rusia tiene opciones limitadas para enfrentarse a todo Occidente de una vez".*

Deberías preguntarle a Scott Ritter o al Dr. Phillip Karber sobre la forma de guerra rusa


Nadie está diciendo que no habría enormes pérdidas en ambos lados. Pero TREINTA
juegos de guerra de la OTAN muestran que Rusia gana todos y cada uno de ellos. Ejemplo:

'Desastre para la OTAN', derrotada por Rusia una y otra vez en sus propios ejercicios de guerra
'Disaster for NATO,' Defeated by Russia Over and Over in Their Own Wargame Exercises

Si Rusia iniciara una guerra en el Báltico, la OTAN perdería - rápidamente
If Russia Started a War in the Baltics, NATO Would Lose — Quickly

Quizás quieras releer el artículo de Ritter de febrero y considerar de nuevo los puntos que expone:
Una guerra con Rusia no se parecería a nada de lo que Estados Unidos y la OTAN han experimentado
nunca
A war with Russia would be unlike anything the US and NATO have ever experienced- Opinion: -


----------



## dabuti (26 Abr 2022)

Rusia cifra en 500 los militares ucranianos muertos en combates durante la noche


Las autoridades de Rusia han cifrado este martes en unos 500 los militares ucranianos muertos en...




www.europapress.es


----------



## niraj (26 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *La Nazi que quería suprimir Nuremberg vuelve.*
> 
> *Amenaza directa / Von der Leyen: La agresión de Rusia amenaza la seguridad de Europa*
> 
> ...




Von der Leyen fue a India a ofrecer armamento UEropeo a cambio de que no compren armamento ruso.
Lo curioso es que a nadie le haya llamado la atención, teniendo en cuenta que esta señora fue apartada de la política alemana y "desterrada" a Bruselas por acusaciones de corrupción cuando era precisamente ministra de defensa en Alemania.









Von Der Leyen, interrogada en el Bundestag por un caso de corrupción


La presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Úrsula Von der Leyen , sigue atrapada por el caso de corrupción que enfangó sus últimos meses de mandato como




www.niusdiario.es


----------



## raptors (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## Evangelion (26 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Si, pero cuando los argentinos les lanzaban exocets en Malvinas, entonces si llamaron a Francia muy enfadados y consiguieron que no se les vendieran más misiles ni se les diera soporte técnico.



Si se llama "Diplomacia" y la horda no conoce lo que es y por eso y por su inferioridad tecnológica perderá la guerra.


----------



## El Mercader (26 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


>



La pinta de loco que tiene el tío del vídeo es importante.


----------



## lasoziedad (26 Abr 2022)

*Rusia no organizará en 2023 el Mundial de hockey sobre hielo*

El consejo de la Federación Internacional de Hockey Hielo (IIHF) ha retirado a Rusia la organización del Mundial 2023, que* se iba a disputar en San Petersburgo del 5 al 21 de mayo.

"Preocupado por la seguridad y el bienestar de todos los jugadores, funcionarios, medios de comunicación y aficionados participantes,*el Consejo de la IIHF ha decidido retirar los derechos de organización del Campeonato Mundial de Hockey sobre Hielo de la IIHF de Rusia 2023, de conformidad con el Reglamento 9 de la IIHF", justifica la organización.

El organismo *confirmará la nueva sede del torneo durante su Congreso anual 2022*, que celebrará en Tampere (Finlandia) en la última semana del Mundial 2022.


----------



## lapetus (26 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> por su inferioridad tecnológica perderá la guerra



En la 2GM Alemania era infinitamente más capaz técnicamente y aún así la URSS ganó a base de cantidad.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (26 Abr 2022)

La artillería de los malvados ucras sigue machacando inmisericordemente a los ruskis, aqui se ven a vista de dron varios BMP´s y lo que parece un T-72 o un T-80 reventados en Zaporhiya. Rusia pierde entre 20 y 30 vehículos blindados y unos 300 hombres al día, Ucrania se está convirtiendo en un agujero negro para Rusia, a este paso harán falta 10 rusias para tomar toda Ucrania, y veremos si la jugada les sale más o menos bien sino les da por invadir Transnistria o Crimea ahora que se sabe que 300000 ucranianos que vivían fuera del país han tomado el sentido inverso al de los refugiados para tomar las armas y defender el país.





Y esto lo están haciendo con artillería de 122 mm, dejen que lleguen los Howitzer Excalibur M982 de 155 mm que tienen una precisión de 3 metros a 35 kilómetros y pueden aplastar un carro de combate T-90 como una cucaracha si le caen justo encima.


----------



## No al NOM (26 Abr 2022)

+ de 100 vehículos y tanques capturados por Rusia, en 1 semana tendrán la mitad en funcionamiento para aplastar nazis


----------



## raptors (26 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> La pinta de loco que tiene el tío del vídeo es importante.



*Cuando empezó a subir videos esta persona..!!* ese a sido su _"look..."_ tal vez en un principio lo hizo así para llamar un poco la atención... también corria el mito que no parpadeaba... en fin lo que importa es cómo fundamenta y razona sus argumentos... para mi eso es lo que vale...


----------



## Zepequenhô (26 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Si se llama "Diplomacia" y la horda no conoce lo que es y por eso y por su inferioridad tecnológica perderá la guerra.



Te cito para que no borres el mensaje dentro de poco.


----------



## **amadeus** (26 Abr 2022)

El ser humano es muy poderoso, pero existe algo que lo es mucho más.

Una inercia que los ejércitos y los servicios de inteligencia más avanzados no pueden ignorar.


*El alto el fuego es inminente.*


----------



## cryfar74 (26 Abr 2022)

Bulgaria también se queda sin gas ruso 

Министър Николов ще даде изявление

*EL MINISTRO NIKOLOV HARÁ UNA DECLARACIÓN.*
26 de abril de 2022
Hoy, 26 de abril, Bulgargaz EAD recibió una notificación de que las entregas de gas natural de Gazprom Export se suspenderán a partir del 27 de abril de 2022.

La parte búlgara ha cumplido plenamente sus obligaciones y ha realizado todos los pagos requeridos en virtud de este acuerdo, de manera oportuna, estricta y de conformidad con sus cláusulas.

Después de un análisis realizado por la empresa estatal Bulgargaz y Bulgarian Energy Holding (BEH), se encontró que el nuevo procedimiento de pago en dos etapas propuesto por Rusia no está en línea con el contrato existente hasta finales de este año y plantea riesgos significativos para Bulgaria país, incluida la realización de pagos sin recibir ningún suministro de gas del lado ruso.

El Ministerio de Energía, Bulgarian Energy Holding, Bulgargaz y Bulgartransgaz han tomado medidas para hacer arreglos alternativos para el suministro de gas natural y para hacer frente a la situación. En la actualidad, no se requieren medidas restrictivas para el consumo en Bulgaria.



*Estimados colegas* ,

El Ministro de Energía Alexander Nikolov dará una declaración en relación con la situación, *mañana, 27 de abril de 2022 - 09:00* en el edificio del Ministerio de Energía - *Triaditsa Street 8.*


----------



## Hal8995 (26 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> JAJAJAJA la mesa es la polla



Un respeto !!!! Esta hecha en Valencia. 

Otro tiro en el pié...a ver quien encarga a esa empresa cosas así ahora...


----------



## No al NOM (26 Abr 2022)

Rusia eliminó esta noche pasada a 500 soldados y mercenarios, la virgen


----------



## mazuste (26 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Traducido para los que no sepan polaco.
> 
> Polonia cuenta con las reservas de gas y las fuentes de suministro necesarias para proteger nuestra seguridad: llevamos años siendo independientes de Rusia. Nuestras instalaciones de almacenamiento están llenas en un 76%. No habrá escasez de gas en los hogares polacos.



Básicamente es mentira. Lo que si llevan es mucho tiempo comprando el gas ruso que llegaba a Alemania,
por pura arrogancia.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (26 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>



Que empiecen los juegos del hambre!!!!!


----------



## npintos (26 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> A ver si Bobi johnson y sus asesores se dan una vuelta de nuevo por Kiev,
> 
> *Gran Bretaña pidió a Ucrania que use armas occidentales para atacar territorio ruso*
> Hoy, 17:40
> ...



Una forma elegante de decirles: Sabemos que los "asesores" british están en los centros de decisión, así que ahí irán dirigidos nuestros Iskander.

El que quiera oir, que oiga.


----------



## Impresionante (26 Abr 2022)

. Bulgaria afirma que Gazprom suspenderá el suministro de gas natural ruso al país

El Ministerio de Energía de Bulgaria ha informado este martes que Gazprom suspenderá el suministro de gas natural ruso al país.

Así, el distribuidor gasístico local Bulgargaz recibió una notificación por parte de Gazprom en la que notificó a la empresa del país europeo que el cese de entrega iniciará a partir de este 27 de abril.

"La parte búlgara ha cumplido plenamente sus obligaciones y ha efectuado todos los pagos exigidos en el marco de este acuerdo, de forma puntual, estricta y conforme a sus cláusulas", reza el comunicado oficial. Desde el ministerio detallaron que el nuevo esquema de pago propuesto por Rusia "no se ajusta al contrato vigente hasta finales de este año y supone importantes riesgos para Bulgaria".

En paralelo, las autoridades aseguran haber tomado medidas necesarias para asegurar vías alternativas del suministro. "Actualmente, no se requieren medidas restrictivas para el consumo [de gas] en Bulgaria", precisaron.


----------



## Mitrofán (26 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Por un lado Estados Unidos ha tejido una red agentes de la CIA en Europa que funcionan de cara a la galería como "presidentes elegidos democráticamente".
> Por ejemplo: Se sabe que Sarkozy y ahora Macron son agentes de la CIA educados y formados en USA.
> 
> En España tenemos a Pedro Sánchez el cual ha estado media vida* trabajando* para organizaciones relacionadas con la OTAN.
> ...



interesante información, ignoraba que el dr sánchez hubiera trabajado alguna vez en toda su vida en algo


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (26 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>



Quién es el siguiente?


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (26 Abr 2022)

PARECE QUE LOS POLACOS LO HAN CONSEGUIDO....veremos en que queda.

*Rusia ha cerrado el grifo del gas en Polonia*

Se suspendieron los suministros de gas de Rusia a Polonia y se reunió un equipo de gestión de crisis en el Ministerio del Clima. Onet informa sobre el caso. Los anuncios oficiales sobre este asunto se publicarán hoy. 




*

*










Onet: Rosja zakręciła Polsce kurek z gazem


Dostawy gazu z Rosji do Polski zostały wstrzymane, a w resorcie klimatu zebrał się sztab kryzysowy. O sprawie informuje Onet. Jeszcze dziś mają się pojawić w tej kwestii oficjalne komunikaty.




businessinsider.com.pl





Igual les sale bien y tienen que calentarse a base de palos.


----------



## No al NOM (26 Abr 2022)

Si Rusia empieza a eliminar de 500 en 500 por día, se quedan sin regimientos los Ucros en 1 mes. Esto no hay quien lo aguante


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (26 Abr 2022)

Polonia está bien cargadita de reservas de gas, por cierto. A Bulgaria se lo veo las jodido, la verdad…


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (26 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Polonia está bien cargadita de reservas de gas, por cierto. A Bulgaria se lo veo las jodido, la verdad…



Cargadita en días de consumo medio cuántos son?


----------



## orcblin (26 Abr 2022)

Polonia habrá negociado volver al carbón que le sale más a cuenta..
Total en septiembre lo que quedará de Europa cada uno por su lado intentando sobrevivir no le van a decir absolutamente nada por usarlo


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (26 Abr 2022)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> Cargadita en días de consumo medio cuántos son?




Es echar cuentas 



Gas Infrastructure Europe - AGSI


----------



## Besarionis (26 Abr 2022)

petroglifo dijo:


> La Federacion Rusa, evacuara a los Azovitas de Mariupol, a un resort turco de 5 estrellas en Antalya, los que tengan crimenes de guerra a sus espaldas, se van a pasar unas vacaciones muy largas en carceles de Novorrusia y de Siberia...



Quien dice Antalya, dice Yakutia o Chukotka.


----------



## Schopenhart (26 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Si se llama "Diplomacia" y la horda no conoce lo que es y por eso y por su inferioridad tecnológica perderá la guerra.



Pues fíjate por dónde que la diplomacia rusa se ha mantenido paciente desde 2014 a pesar de los tres avances de la OTAN hacia su territorio, intentando ejercer una diplomacia que desde luego un país tan beligerante como usa está a años luz de poner en práctica. Mientras Rusia intentaba la diplomacia, Europa y Usa no han hecho más que reírse de ellos. La guinda ha sido que mientras zelensky hace una limpia de todo lo ruso, también lo hace dentro de sus filas con aquellos que dominan el arte de la diplomacia, no vaya a ser que el conflicto no escale enteros, tal y como es menester de usa. Eso es lo que estamos financiando y precisamente es por la inferioridad tecnológica de Rusia por la que ponen en valor la diplomacia. Usa, como matón de barrio, no le es necesario llegar a acuerdos con nadie.


----------



## Honkler (26 Abr 2022)

A este paso, la agenda “verde” y el eco fascismo se termina en Europa antes de navidades . Y sálvese quien pueda


----------



## quinciri (26 Abr 2022)

Traducido para los que no sepan polaco.

Polonia cuenta con las reservas de gas y las fuentes de suministro necesarias para proteger nuestra seguridad: llevamos años siendo independientes de Rusia. Nuestras instalaciones de almacenamiento están llenas en un 76%. No habrá escasez de gas en los hogares polacos. 

_No aclaran hasta cuando no habrá escasez. Lo digo, porque en seis meses otro invierno.... _  



Expected dijo:


> O sea, que van a pasar más frío los polacos que otra cosa.



_Pero es que además habría que ver que porcentaje del gas que utilice Polonia va para la industria y qué `porcentaje para usos domésticos.

Y por otro lado he visto por aquí que tienen apañado algo con los noruegos para lo del gas , y que estiman tenerlo operativo para el próximo octubre ( justo al inicio del proximo invierno )

Y tambien habría que ver a qué precio les saldrá eses gas alternativo. ...._


----------



## Alvin Red (26 Abr 2022)

Parece que a Polonia y a Bulgaria les han hecho un Ucrania ya que una decisión así se ha de tomar concertada, aunque Bulgaria parece que cambiara rápidamente de opinión.

En lugar de la frase; "lucharemos en Ucrania hasta el último ucraniano" de los USAnos se ha cambiado por; "no pagaremos el gas en rublos hasta el último polaco" dicho por los Alemanes.


----------



## Archimanguina (26 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Alguien ha publicado la lista de paises que han ido a la reunión. No se como de fiable es.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apocalipsis 19.19 tal cual


----------



## crocodile (26 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Washington está listo para aceptar un posible acuerdo de paz entre Ucrania y Rusia, como resultado del cual Ucrania se convertirá en un país neutral, dijo el secretario de Estado de EE. UU., Anthony Blinken, en una audiencia en el Comité de Relaciones Exteriores del Senado.



Eso es que ven que sus esclavos ukronazis no pueden ganar.


----------



## Malevich (26 Abr 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Un respeto !!!! Esta hecha en Valencia.
> 
> Otro tiro en el pié...a ver quien encarga a esa empresa cosas así ahora...



Creo que en Alcásser....


----------



## Besarionis (26 Abr 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Porque Europa no tiene nada de interés para Rusia.



La posición geoestratégica sí es de interés para ellos. Si no están ellos, está la OTAN.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (26 Abr 2022)

Las figuras femeninas (políticas) de esta guerra. Maria Zakharova (Rusia) vs Kaja Kallas (Estonia/EU-OTAN). ¿Con cuál te quedarías?







www.burbuja.info


----------



## El Mercader (26 Abr 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Apocalipsis 19.19 tal cual



Y vi a la bestia, a los reyes de la tierra y a sus ejércitos, reunidos para guerrear contra el que montaba el caballo, y contra su ejército...


----------



## NS 4 (26 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pues no hay problema, ahora Polonia solo tiene que buscar ese 55% de gas que le falta en unas semanas antes de que se quede sin el.
> Y sobre los Euros, al paso que vamos va a valer menos que el rublo



Ahora un corte de gas de Argelia a hispanistan, o perrotistan


----------



## No al NOM (26 Abr 2022)

Cuando esto acabe hay que hacer hilos de boicot a estos hijos de puta y todo lo que exportan. Puta Europa Puta OTAN


----------



## El Mercader (26 Abr 2022)

La bolsa cae casi un 10% desde empezó la guerra y un 13% desde enero. A este ritmo en otoño otoño habrá caído un 50% o más. Al final al tito Biden le van a hacer un "Juan Pablo I".


----------



## Remequilox (26 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Es echar cuentas
> 
> 
> 
> Gas Infrastructure Europe - AGSI



Tiene para 40 días promedio. Ya que llega buen tiempo, échale 60 días.
El gas noruego no empieza, como muy pronto, antes de octubre.


----------



## John Nash (26 Abr 2022)

Joe Biden lo vuelve a hacer, saluda "al aire" tras un discurso - ELMUNDOTV


El presidente estadounidense, Joe Biden, ha vuelto a hacer el gesto de saludar "al aire" en pleno discurso sin que hubiera nadie a su lado. Esta vez, la escena ha ocurrido durante la intervención que Biden realizó el pasado viernes en Auburn, en la capital de EE UU.




videos.elmundo.es


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (26 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Ahora un corte de gas de Argelia a hispanistan, o perrotistan





_!!Atención !!....porque ' apagón general " en Polonia y Bulgaria, saltan del banquillo y recorren la banda poniéndose a calentar._


----------



## John Nash (26 Abr 2022)

__





Flash del mercado | ElEconomista.es


Ibex 35, Ibex, MCE, IGBM, Mercado continuo Español, Analisis tecnico, recomendaciones, estrategias, Bolsagora, analisis tecnico, serivcios, asesor bursatil, asesor bolsa, flash del intradia,Indice General de Madrid, Bel 20, Bel, Dax 30, Dax, Cac 40, Cac, FTSE, FTSE 100, PSI 20, PSI, MIB...



www.eleconomista.es





*Desplome en Wall Street: el Dow Jones pierde 800 puntos y el Nasdaq cae un 4% en la semana en la que presentan las 'big tech'*






__





Cotización del Bitcoin hoy en tiempo real | Estrategias de Inversión


Cotización de hoy del Bitcoin (XBT) en Bolsa. Información en tiempo real de los valores y precios de la sesión analizada por los mejores expertos.




www.estrategiasdeinversion.com


----------



## Expected (26 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Tiene para 40 días promedio. Ya que llega buen tiempo, échale 60 días.
> El gas noruego no empieza, como muy pronto, antes de octubre.



Ni de coña. Tendrá que empezar a racionar desde mañana. O se van a quedar los hospitales, las residencias de ancianos y las empresas básicas sin gas en 40 días.....SIn sustituto posible hasta al menos Octubre....lo tienen clarinete. Y Alemania, con el culo en llamas. Las alemanas preparándose para la noche de la purga turcochina.....con Berlín a oscuras.


----------



## Guanotopía (26 Abr 2022)

Cepsa eleva un 251% sus ganancias a marzo


Cepsa obtuvo un beneficio neto de 265 millones de euros en el primer trimestre del año, lo que representa un incremento del 251% respecto a los 75 millones de euros del mismo periodo de 2021, impulsado por el precio del petróleo, y respalda así con unos sólidos resultados la nueva estrategia a...




www.elboletin.com





Qué cabrones los rusos.


----------



## El-Mano (26 Abr 2022)

Supongo que pronto se despejará las dudas sobre el corte del gas.

¿Un test a ver si Rusia va en serio?
¿Los demás países han están pagando en rublos, o simplemente los pagos futuros o contratos terminan más tarde?
¿Habrá robo de gas de Polonia y Bulgaria a otros países creando incluso un casus belli de libro?
¿Recomprarán el gas a países vecinos con sobrecoste?


----------



## Bocanegra (26 Abr 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Acaba de decir una ministra polaca que tienen las reservas al 76% así que tranquilidad. O piensa que la guerra durará un mes, o han encontrado un yacimiento de gas en medio de Polonia o simplemente se le ha ido la cabeza. ¿Entiendo que no quiere que cunda el pánico, pero si tan independiente eran del gas ruso, por qué lo seguían comprando?



para octubre tienen previsto terminar gasoducto con Noruega


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Y vi a la bestia, a los reyes de la tierra y a sus ejércitos, reunidos para guerrear contra el que montaba el caballo, y contra su ejército...



_Y la bestia salvaje fué prendida, y junto con ella el falso profeta...[ ].
Estando todavía vivos fueron arrojados al lago de fuego que arde con azufre.
Pero los demás fueron muertos con la espada larga del que iba en el caballo._


----------



## NoRTH (26 Abr 2022)

esto es un PILAR A DE un coche 

sabeis como se fabrica

una lamina de metal pasa por unos hornos y rodillos que llevan al rojo vivo el material para luego mediante un golpe de prensa formar la pieza

sabeis como se calientan las piezas , con GAS 

un alto porcentaje de piezas se producen con esta tecnologia

sobre todo en Alemania que fueron quienes la patentaron 

PINTA EN BASTOS


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (26 Abr 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Traducido para los que no sepan polaco.
> 
> Polonia cuenta con las reservas de gas y las fuentes de suministro necesarias para proteger nuestra seguridad: llevamos años siendo independientes de Rusia. Nuestras instalaciones de almacenamiento están llenas en un 76%. No habrá escasez de gas en los hogares polacos.
> 
> ...



Me chirria eso de las reservas al 76%, creo que los polacos pegar de optimistas y aunque sea parte de las existencias de los depósitos polacos están de paso hacia Alemania 

@ÁcrataMagallania cómo van las reservas de gas polacas?


----------



## Seronoser (26 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Traducido para los que no sepan polaco.
> 
> Polonia cuenta con las reservas de gas y las fuentes de suministro necesarias para proteger nuestra seguridad: llevamos años siendo independientes de Rusia. Nuestras instalaciones de almacenamiento están llenas en un 76%. No habrá escasez de gas en los hogares polacos.



Traducción: Estamos reuniendo rublos para pagar.


----------



## kelden (26 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> La bolsa cae casi un 10% desde empezó la guerra y un 13% desde enero. A este ritmo en otoño otoño habrá caído un 50% o más. Al final al tito Biden le van a hacer un "Juan Pablo I".



No se para que le dais tantas vueltas a esas historias. Todo eso se acaba. Occidente y su civilización se acaban. 500 años tocan a su fin. La humanidad dentro de 100 ó 200 años mirará sorprendida como podíamos estar pendientes de esas chorradas. Bolsa? Lo cuálo? Qué es eso?


----------



## quinciri (26 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Básicamente es mentira. Lo que si llevan es mucho tiempo comprando el gas ruso que llegaba a Alemania,
> por pura arrogancia.



E igual lo pagaban mas caro a los alemanes por puro gusto de joder a los rusos ... 

Estos polacos son... raros, raros.


----------



## Seronoser (26 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Es echar cuentas
> 
> 
> 
> Gas Infrastructure Europe - AGSI



El tema no es solo que tengas reservas hoy.
Es al precio al que tendrás que reponer TODAS TUS RESERVAS MAÑANA. Y eso si puedes reponerlo...

Es una jugada absolutamente demencial, económicamente hablando y más sabiendo que el precio del gas no va a ser menor del que compró Polonia durante el 2021.

No solo han salido con neumáticos de seco en la carrera en mojado. Es que además solo llevan la gasolina que tienen en el depósito.
Un plan sin fisuras, sin duda


----------



## Seronoser (26 Abr 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1038732
> 
> 
> esto es un PILAR A DE un coche
> ...



No puede ser.
En la tele dicen que el gas es solo pa calentarse, y que en invierno te pongas un jersey y no pongas la cale.


----------



## NoRTH (26 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> No puede ser.
> En la tele dicen que el gas es solo pa calentarse, y que en invierno te pongas un jersey y no pongas la cale.




el door ring de TESLA por ejemplo


----------



## frangelico (26 Abr 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1038732
> 
> 
> esto es un PILAR A DE un coche
> ...



Estos son los consumos de cada país . Polonia sorprende por lo mucho que consume para ser un país carbonero, supongo que es que su industria y sus calefacciones ya están "gasificadas".



Luego en almacenamiento nosotros somos de losnpeores por confiar demasisdo en nuestra capacidad sumando gasoductos y terminales de gas licuado


----------



## Expected (26 Abr 2022)

Bulgaria también sin gas. Vamos para bingo


----------



## McRotor (26 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Alguien ha publicado la lista de paises que han ido a la reunión. No se como de fiable es.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Falta Moldavia tambien...

Si son listos podrian ganar salida al mar


----------



## quinciri (26 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Si Rusia empieza a eliminar de 500 en 500 por día, se quedan sin regimientos los Ucros en 1 mes. Esto no hay quien lo aguante



Ni Zelensky lo poddrá tapar por mucho tiempo más.
Más le valdría salir por patas, y antes de que termine linchado a lo Mussolini...


----------



## vettonio (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## McRotor (26 Abr 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> para octubre tienen previsto terminar gasoducto con Noruega



A ver si ese gasoeducto no se queda en Alemania y ya si tal les mandan algo a los Polacos.

No te olvides quien paga la fiesta en Europa y no hace ni dos dias que habia pillaje entre socios por unas putas mascarillas de papel.


----------



## Expected (26 Abr 2022)

UFFFF los temas hidráulicos.
Sacado de Wikipedia....
Descripción general Bulgaria se encuentra entre los mayores productores de plomo , zinc y cobre de Europa , y produce alrededor del diez por ciento de la maquinaria hidráulica del mundo . Otros productos incluyen máquinas herramienta , soda cáustica , energía nuclear , armamento / municiones militares y muchos otros productos terminados y semiacabados. El país es el mayor exportador de electricidad del sureste de Europa . Aproximadamente el 14% de la producción industrial total se relaciona con la construcción de maquinaria, y el 20% de la mano de obra está empleada en este campo. Industria de Bulgaria - Industry of Bulgaria - Wikipedia


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (26 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Alguien ha publicado la lista de paises que han ido a la reunión. No se como de fiable es.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Están todos los que son. Los que no están ahí son los posibles aliados de Rusia. 

Da para montar un buen pollo.


----------



## frangelico (26 Abr 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> Falta Moldavia tambien...
> 
> Si son listos podrian ganar salida al mar



Pues si, esa cuña que las fronteras ucranianas hacen de modo que Moldsvia se quede sin mar es una putada. Y debe ser una zona bastsnre poco poblada.


----------



## Azrael_II (26 Abr 2022)

En Alemania bien la cosa

CESTA DE LA COMPRA


----------



## Seronoser (26 Abr 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> para octubre tienen previsto terminar gasoducto con Noruega



Con esas reservas no llegan a octubre.
Por cierto que en la prensa polaca y danesa hablan de 2023, no de octubre 2022.


----------



## JoséBatallas (26 Abr 2022)

A mi me sorprende que haya tanto otanista descerebrado por aquí con el único propósito de echar mierda y cachondearse del ejército ruso.

Y esto lo están haciendo españoles, cuyo ejército tiene submarinos que se hunden por su propio peso tras la botadura y en el que no hay ni dinero ni para municiones. Un ejército 100% Paco salvo honrosas excepciones como los legionarios, que de poco sirven por si solos.

Y se pretenden cachondear de la mayor potencia militar del mundo en cuanto a misiles balísticos de todos los tamaños y colores, los mejores submarinos y la mejor infantería del mundo (chechenos, spetsnaz, etc)

En cuestión de minutos y solo utilizando submarinos con capacidad de lanzar misiles intercontinentales con ojivas nucleares borrarían del mapa todo Estados Unidos y Europa. Mientras que España a día de hoy no le aguantaría ni tres asaltos a Marruecos, cuyo ejército hasta hace poco se desplazaba en camellos.


----------



## Schopenhart (26 Abr 2022)

Schopenhart dijo:


> Pues fíjate por dónde que la diplomacia rusa se ha mantenido paciente desde 2014 a pesar de los tres avances de la OTAN hacia su territorio, intentando ejercer una diplomacia que desde luego un país tan beligerante como usa está a años luz de poner en práctica. Mientras Rusia intentaba la diplomacia, Europa y Usa no han hecho más que reírse de ellos. La guinda ha sido que mientras zelensky hace una limpia de todo lo ruso, también lo hace dentro de sus filas con aquellos que dominan el arte de la diplomacia, no vaya a ser que el conflicto no escale enteros, tal y como es menester de usa. Eso es lo que estamos financiando y precisamente es por la inferioridad tecnológica de Rusia por la que ponen en valor la diplomacia. Usa, como matón de barrio, no le es necesario llegar a acuerdos con nadie.











LAS PURGAS DEL HÉROE ZELENSKY: SECUESTROS, TORTURAS Y ASESINATOS


Mientras dice defender la democracia, Volodymyr Zelensky ilegaliza todos los partidos de la oposición en Ucrania, ordena el arresto de sus rivales políticos y permite la desaparición tortura y asesinato de disidentes en todo el país.




canarias-semanal.org


----------



## Marco Porcio (26 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> En Alemania bien la cosa
> 
> CESTA DE LA COMPRA
> Ver archivo adjunto 1038752



supongo que lo blanco será un ladrillito de la coca cola en polvo blanco


----------



## quinciri (26 Abr 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> para octubre tienen previsto terminar gasoducto con Noruega



Pues si para entonces no han descongelado reservas, petardillo y a tomar por el culo. Y que busquen a ver quien ha sido.

En cualquier caso, sería extorsión por extorsion, y en justa reciprocidad.


----------



## JoséBatallas (26 Abr 2022)

Otra







y esta también:


@OLMB14


----------



## Nico (26 Abr 2022)

_Ta´barata la cosa._

Un vuelo *DESDE AUSTRALIA* por cinco jeeps. 

Ah! y supongo que con el volante "a la inglesa" (a la derecha) para que cualquiera lo conduzca en dos segundos sin equivocarse.


----------



## JoséBatallas (26 Abr 2022)

se suman a las de Irina, Profe rojo, LeoMK786, ukrainemaps y david48

y seguro que muchas otras que desconoceremos


----------



## Homero+10 (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## Expected (26 Abr 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> supongo que lo blanco será un ladrillito de la coca cola en polvo blanco



Es más bien rind-filet. O lo que es lo mismo...lleva 350 gramos de solomillo....del caro


----------



## vettonio (26 Abr 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1038732
> 
> 
> esto es un PILAR A DE un coche
> ...


----------



## McRotor (26 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pues si, esa cuña que las fronteras ucranianas hacen de modo que Moldsvia se quede sin mar es una putada. Y debe ser una zona bastsnre poco poblada.




A Moldavia bajo el paraguas de la OTAN le falta dos dias para acabar fagocitada por Rumania.

Y si cae la OTAN acaba perdiendo Trasnistria y quizas otras zonas...

Por lo que un acuerdo con Rusia de colaboracion y en el que intercambien Tiraspol por una franja al sur de Odesa que le permita tener acceso al mar seria asegurarse tener un futuro.


----------



## El Mercader (26 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> A mi me sorprende que haya tanto otanista descerebrado por aquí con el único propósito de echar mierda y cachondearse del ejército ruso.
> 
> Y esto lo están haciendo españoles, cuyo ejército tiene submarinos que se hunden por su propio peso tras la botadura y en el que no hay ni dinero ni para municiones. Un ejército 100% Paco salvo honrosas excepciones como los legionarios, que de poco sirven por si solos.
> 
> ...



Lo triste no es que se cachondeen de su ejército, sino que se cachondean de los problemas económicos que España va a tener en breve.

Con la subida de tipos de interés, el fin de la compra de bonos del gobierno y empresas españolas por parte de BCE, la inflación, y el gas a precio de caviar servido en tetas de una puta de lujo...., España va a quebrar si o si. Esto significa un 50% de paro, una reducción de las pensiones de un 40%, el fin de la sanidad gratuita, las paguitas para los parados y la venta de España a los extranjeros.

Además, las hambrunas del norte de África nos van a traer a un millón de monegros más (más los 250.000 Ucranianos que ya nos han asignado a España).
La delincuencia en España va a ser muy divertida...

Y todo eso si al final no entramos tambien en una guerra nuclear.

*Pero la gente es gilipollas y sigue viendo la sexta, Lo País y el ABC.*


----------



## Guanotopía (26 Abr 2022)

Después de comprar petróleo ruso barato, la India pone ahora la mira en su carbón - World Energy Trade


Según datos aportados por la empresa Kpler, las importaciones de carbón de la India procedentes de Rusia se dispararon en marzo hasta alcanzar máximos no vistos en más de dos años. Este aumento llega cuando la Comisión Europea propuso la semana pasada prohibir el carbón ruso como parte de una...




www.worldenergytrade.com


----------



## Bocanegra (26 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Al grano:
> La operación de Rusia en Ucrania es la respuesta a la negativa de EEUU
> de aceptar el "no ultimátum" sobre las garantías de seguridad.
> EEUU sabe que si esa respuesta de Rusia en Ucrania sale triunfadora,
> ...



agitar el avispero


----------



## Besarionis (26 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Reunido gabinete de crisis del Ministerio de clima en Polonia
> 
> Energía.rp.pl



Ministerio de clima? 
Por allí también tienen ministerios de gilipolleces??


----------



## Archimanguina (26 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> En Alemania bien la cosa
> 
> CESTA DE LA COMPRA
> Ver archivo adjunto 1038752



Esparragos ejpañoles a 5 eur...no han qiemao diesel ni ná pa llevarlos ahí...


----------



## Bocanegra (26 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Elon no compra una fábrica de coches o minas de litio para mejorar la suya... compra "Twitter"



acceso a bigdata, brotal


----------



## Guanotopía (26 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> A mi me sorprende que haya tanto otanista descerebrado por aquí con el único propósito de echar mierda y cachondearse del ejército ruso.
> 
> Y esto lo están haciendo españoles, cuyo ejército tiene submarinos que se hunden por su propio peso tras la botadura y en el que no hay ni dinero ni para municiones. Un ejército 100% Paco salvo honrosas excepciones como los legionarios, que de poco sirven por si solos.
> 
> ...



El submarino desarrollado por España no tiene nada de paco ni de fracaso, de hecho es posiblemente el mayor éxito de la industria militar española desde hace mucho tiempo. Desarrollar un submarino desde cero es un gran riesgo, pero es i+d del de verdad, y en un mercado con muy pocos fabricantes nos abre la puerta a hacernos con un trozo del pastel, qué menos para el país de Isaac Peral.









El submarino de la Armada S-81 Isaac Peral navegará a finales de mayo


El Ministerio de Defensa español acaba de anunciar oficialmente que el submarino S-81 Isaac Peral, el primero de los cuatro del tipo S-80 Plus,...




www.defensa.com


----------



## HelpAviation (26 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Lo triste no es que se cachondeen de su ejército, sino que se cachondean de los problemas económicos que España va a tener en breve.
> 
> Con la subida de tipos de interés, el fin de la compra de bonos del gobierno y empresas españolas por parte de BCE, la inflación, y el gas a precio de caviar servido en tetas de una puta de lujo...., España va a quebrar si o si. Esto significa un 50% de paro, una reducción de las pensiones de un 40%, el fin de la sanidad gratuita, las paguitas para los parados y la venta de España a los extranjeros.
> 
> ...



el gas da igual que suba lo han topado a 50€.


----------



## frangelico (26 Abr 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Esparragos ejpañoles a 5 eur...no han qiemao diesel ni ná pa llevarlos ahí...



Yo una vez en Ginebra tenía hambre de pescado y compre atún del Mediterráneo a 90 francos el kilo. Y hace bastantes años de esto. Se dice muy alegremente que la cesta de la compra se parece entre países pero cuidado que depende de los productos. La carne o el pescado buenos son en España mucho más fáciles de encontrar y baratos que en cualquier otro país, y la fruta y la verdura no digamos .


----------



## El Mercader (26 Abr 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> el gas da igual que suba lo han topado a 50€.



Luego el gobierno pagará la diferencia a nuestros proveedores... Los números los puedes retorcer, pero nunca engañan.


----------



## juanmanuel (26 Abr 2022)

¿Es que puede un comunista, por poco que comprenda las condiciones de vida y la psicología de las masas trabajadoras y explotadas, descender hasta ese punto de vista del típico intelectual, pequeño burgués y desclasado, con la psicología del señorito o del hidalgo, que declara “inactiva” la “psicología de paz” y considera “actividad” blandir una espada de cartón? Porque eso es, precisamente, lo que hacen nuestros “izquierdistas”, blandir una espada de cartón, cuando dan de lado un hecho conocido de todos y demostrado una vez más con la guerra en Ucrania: que los pueblos, extenuados por tres años de carnicería, no pueden combatir sin tregua; que la guerra, sino se dispone de fuerzas para organizarla en escala nacional, engendra a cada paso la psicología de la desorganización peculiar del pequeño propietario, y no de la férrea disciplina proletaria. La revista _ Kommunist_ nos muestra a cada paso que nuestros “izquierdistas” no tienen la menor noción de la férrea disciplina proletaria ni de su preparación, que están impregnados hasta la médula de la psicología del intelectual pequeñoburgués desclasado. 

Lenin: "Acerca del infantilismo "izquierdista" y del espiritu pequeño burgues"


----------



## kelden (26 Abr 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> acceso a bigdata, brotal



Todo eso en 10 años no va a valer nada. Estamos como en los tiempos de la caida del imperio romano. Después vino la Edad Media, que significó un retroceso en términos de progreso y actividad económica. Ahora va a pasar algo parecido. Occidente no va a tener acceso a los recursos mundiales, no al menos como hasta ahora, y el paradigma económico va a cambiar por completo.

Esta civilización, Occidente, y sus valores, han llevado al planeta al borde de la catástrofe y a la Humanidad la han colocado en el camino a la extinción. No estamos por la labor de "decrecer" civilizadamente y los ruso-chinos nos van a hacer "decrecer" por cojones. La Humanidad se merece sobrevivir. Esta cosa, Occidente, ya ha hecho demasiado daño, y parafraseando a los indepes catalanes, es incorregible. Cuanto antes se largue del escenario, mejor para todos, incluso para nosotros mismos.


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Otra
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues de momento el "free speech" de Musk no aparece aún...


----------



## ransomraff (26 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Es echar cuentas
> 
> 
> 
> Gas Infrastructure Europe - AGSI




¿¿menos de un mes?? dos como mucho si hace calorcito??


----------



## HelpAviation (26 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Luego el gobierno pagará la diferencia a nuestros proveedores... Los números los puedes retorcer, pero nunca engañan.



pues emiten más deuda y ya está.


----------



## Bocanegra (26 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Con esas reservas no llegan a octubre.
> Por cierto que en la prensa polaca y danesa hablan de 2023, no de octubre 2022.



habré leído mal el año? 

claro que no llegan a este octubre y se va a crear un efecto dominó con alguna de estas medidas que nos van a llevar al más puro guano maloliente


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (26 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Me chirria eso de las reservas al 76%, creo que los polacos pegar de optimistas y aunque sea parte de las existencias de los depósitos polacos están de paso hacia Alemania
> 
> @ÁcrataMagallania cómo van las reservas de gas polacas?




Al 75,95%, la tendencia al alza más alta de la UE (0,67%, la segunda serían 0,32%). Están aprovechando las últimas gotitas, como quien dice.
Si no entiendo mal los datos (no funciona la interrogación que detallaba cada columna), el almacenamiento que tienen ahora mismo es la décima parte del consumo en todo el año 2020.



Por cierto, me encantaría saber si el tránsito de gas por el Yamal para otros clientes continúa.


----------



## Mitrofán (26 Abr 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Esparragos ejpañoles a 5 eur...no han qiemao diesel ni ná pa llevarlos ahí...



no sé, si no son autóctonos serán peruanos, como aquí.



PaísMiles de toneladasChina3.407Perú183Estados Unidos101Japón80México62España61*Alemania**45*Marruecos36Grecia35Francia29


----------



## NS 4 (26 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No digas barbaridades: Yo vivo en Estados Unidos y mi mujer es americana.
> El pueblo americano está lleno de buenas personas que solo quieren trabajar en paz. El problema es que los americanos son el pueblo más manipulado del mundo y sus gobernantes les engañan de forma continua. SI los americanos supieran la verdad se levantarían en armas contra su propio gobierno.
> Piensa en cómo el gobierno americano nos engaña en Europa.... pues imaginate en Estados Unidos.



Doy fe...guardo un gran recuerdo de muchos yankis con los que servi.

Son gente temerosa de Dios, de valores...a los que les han vendido que Dios es yanki. Tios del medio oeste, currantes, cristianos, padres de familia...con valores tradicionales, que poco o nada tiene que ver con el cenutrio urbanita medio carquiprogre que pulula por Nueva York o L.A.

El tio mas valiente que he conocido fue un teniente de special ops.

Tuvo los santos cojones de no volar un poblado por que vieron a las viejas lavando de noche la ropa con un candil..dado que de dia, los francotiradores se las cepillaban...

Dijo a su mission comander que no lo volaba...que no habia ido alli a matar viejas...

No se lo que le harian despues...un conguito de 1.60 y 60 kilos...ahora pura fibra y reflejos...yo con 110 kilos y bastante mas grande no me enfrentaria a el.


----------



## kelden (26 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Pues de momento el "free speech" de Musk no aparece aún...



Lo que no se que haceis en un sitio que no os quieren. Tanta adicción teneis al marujeo y al cotilleo?


----------



## Remequilox (26 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Y la bestia salvaje fué prendida, y junto con ella el falso profeta...[ ].
> Estando todavía vivos fueron arrojados al lago de fuego que arde con azufre.
> Pero los demás fueron muertos con la espada larga del que iba en el caballo._



El caballo de a peste ya salió.
El de la guerra está en plena cabalgada.
El del hambre parece que calienta a banda.....


----------



## Bocanegra (26 Abr 2022)

por cierto que he escuchado a Pedro Baños decir que "Europa con 400 millones de habitantes soporta el 50% del gasto social mundial" 

cosas chulisimas!


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (26 Abr 2022)

ransomraff dijo:


> ¿¿menos de un mes?? dos como mucho si hace calorcito??



Entiendo que sí, pero seamos buenos y digamos tres meses (quemando carbón como si no hubiera mañana, y no sé de dónde lo estaban sacando, si nacional o importación). Se quedarían cojos, mínimo, agosto y septiembre.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (26 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Después de comprar petróleo ruso barato, la India pone ahora la mira en su carbón - World Energy Trade
> 
> 
> Según datos aportados por la empresa Kpler, las importaciones de carbón de la India procedentes de Rusia se dispararon en marzo hasta alcanzar máximos no vistos en más de dos años. Este aumento llega cuando la Comisión Europea propuso la semana pasada prohibir el carbón ruso como parte de una...
> ...



La India haciendo su Agosto.
Y la EU haciendo el Indio.


----------



## kelden (26 Abr 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> por cierto que he escuchado a Pedro Baños decir que "Europa con 400 millones de habitantes soporta el 50% del gasto social mundial"
> 
> cosas chulisimas!



No te preocupes. La próxima generación ya no disfrutará de sanidad gratuita, ni de residencias, ni de casi nada. Habrá que tener otra vez 6 ó 7 hijos por pareja para que sobrevivan unos cuantos y alguien cuide a los viejos. Estais de enhorabuena, vamos a volver a las tradiciones de 1.900.


----------



## Bocanegra (26 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Con esas reservas no llegan a octubre.
> Por cierto que en la prensa polaca y danesa hablan de 2023, no de octubre 2022.



_*Este año, en octubre, se pondrá en funcionamiento el gasoducto que nos conecta con Noruega. La terminal de gas fue ampliada en una primera etapa. Tiene capacidad para recibir 6.300 millones de metros cúbicos. gasolina al año. El gasoducto de Noruega es de 10 mil millones de metros cúbicos. - agregado.*_


si, en interpretado mal lo que pone ok, en octubre es la gasolina lo que entrará en funcionamiento


----------



## la mano negra (26 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Traducción: Estamos reuniendo rublos para pagar.



Están buscando rublos hasta debajo de las piedras para poder pagar el gas ruso . Pero si quieren pagar con piedras amarillas , también se las aceptan.


----------



## JoséBatallas (26 Abr 2022)

Good news from our frontline: the enemy continues to surrender en masse This happens on different sectors of the front. So, today, near Yampol, a group of 79 Brigade of the Armed Forces of Ukraine surrendered, they handed over their weapons and property


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Lo que no se que haceis en un sitio que no os quieren. Tanta adicción teneis al marujeo y al cotilleo?



Será que soy el único que pone cosas del tuiter, además que yo solo lo uso en ocasiones como esta. Por la guerra ahora y antes por las elecciones yanquis, nada más.
Me sudan la polla todos los postureos, vanidades y chismes de nadie, solo sigo a gente relacionada con el conflicto, y cuando este termine no volveré a abrirlo.


----------



## Cosmopolita (26 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Estos son los consumos de cada país . Polonia sorprende por lo mucho que consume para ser un país carbonero, supongo que es que su industria y sus calefacciones ya están "gasificadas".
> Ver archivo adjunto 1038739
> Ver archivo adjunto 1038740
> 
> ...



Que yo sepa Polonia tiene reservas más llenas de toda UE. Creo que para 90 días más de lo podemos tirar de la producción propia. Veo que a Gazprom le gusta cortar el gas a los clientes con los que pierde arbitraje internacional. Tampoco es la casualidad que lo han cortado al país de la UE que mejor preparado está para el corte. Sorpresa ninguna. Polonia debería ir descontando el pago por cada día de corte de suministro de elo que queda de contrato.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NS 4 (26 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> A ver la izquierda "de verdad" la de hace 80 años colgaría a todos los posmos de hoy en día.



Mis suegros, que militaron en el socialismo yugoslavo, desde luego que a los transmaricabollos los considerarian como poco pervertidos, perversores de la infancia y reos de escandalo publico...

Ya te lo digo yo.


----------



## kelden (26 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Good news from our frontline: the enemy continues to surrender en masse This happens on different sectors of the front. So, today, near Yampol, a group of 79 Brigade of the Armed Forces of Ukraine surrendered, they handed over their weapons and property



Hombre ... es que tiene que ser muy jodido aguantar la tormenta de fuego que están aguantando para nada. Los que tengan dos dedos de frente ya saben que van a perder si o si. Para qué morir por nada?


----------



## Malevich (26 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Traducción: Estamos reuniendo rublos para pagar.



Los Búlgaros me dan pena y aunque los gobernantes son basura la gente no se lo merece.


----------



## Von Rudel (26 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> En Alemania bien la cosa
> 
> CESTA DE LA COMPRA
> Ver archivo adjunto 1038752







El fin de Alemania y eso que aun no les cortaron el grifo.


----------



## Cosmopolita (26 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Me chirria eso de las reservas al 76%, creo que los polacos pegar de optimistas y aunque sea parte de las existencias de los depósitos polacos están de paso hacia Alemania
> 
> @ÁcrataMagallania cómo van las reservas de gas polacas?



¿Por qué no me preguntes siendo yo un polaco?

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NS 4 (26 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Donde tiene esta zorra las redes sociales para decirle 4 cosas?



Son sus niños...no tienen otros...

Bueno si...el gato...micifu.

Ahora le van a dar el dni.


----------



## kelden (26 Abr 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> *Que yo sepa Polonia tiene reservas más llenas de toda UE. *Creo que para 90 días más de lo podemos tirar de la producción propia. Veo que a Gazprom le gusta cortar el gas a los clientes con los que pierde arbitraje internacional. Tampoco es la casualidad que lo han cortado al país de la UE que mejor preparado está para el corte. Sorpresa ninguna. Polonia debería ir descontando el pago por cada día de corte de suministro de elo que queda de contrato.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Andaos atentos no os la vuele un comando checheno ....    O Putin os mete un dron en la tubería y lo explota en el depósito ....


----------



## Zepequenhô (26 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Hombre ... es que tiene que ser muy jodido aguantar la tormenta de fuego que están aguantando para nada. Los que tengan dos dedos de frente ya saben que van a perder si o si. Para qué morir por nada?



El ejército ucraniano se está viniendo abajo.

Han llegado a su límite.


----------



## la mano negra (26 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Washington está listo para aceptar un posible acuerdo de paz entre Ucrania y Rusia, como resultado del cual Ucrania se convertirá en un país neutral, dijo el secretario de Estado de EE. UU., Anthony Blinken, en una audiencia en el Comité de Relaciones Exteriores del Senado.



Todo eso es palabrería hueca y ya no se la cree nadie . Nadie puede creer en las promesas del Imperio de la Mentira . Como su propio nombre indica , todo en ese imperio es mentira.


----------



## JoséBatallas (26 Abr 2022)

Nadie puede detenerlos. Son RUSOS.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Abr 2022)

_ News • U.S. 
*US Vice President Kamala Harris *

**_

*tests positive for Covid: White House*
AFP April 26, 2022 12:33 pm
*




*








US Vice President Kamala Harris tests positive for Covid: White House - Insider Paper


US Vice President Kamala Harris tested positive for Covid-19 on Tuesday but is asymptomatic and not considered a current close contact of President Joe Biden, the White House said. “Today, Vice President Harris tested positive for Covid-19 on rapid and PCR tests. She has exhibited no symptoms...




insiderpaper.com




US Vice President Kamala Harris tested positive for Covid-19 on Tuesday but is asymptomatic and not considered a current close contact of President Joe Biden, the White House said.
“Today, Vice President Harris tested positive for Covid-19 on rapid and PCR tests. She has exhibited no symptoms, will isolate and continue to work from the vice president’s residence,” said Harris’ press secretary, Kirsten Allen.

*NADIE A LOS MANDOS : TIMING PERFECTO *

“She has not been a close contact to the president or first lady due to their respective recent travel schedules,” Allen said, adding that Harris would “return to the White House when she tests negative.”










Biden spoke with Harris by phone, and he “wanted to check in and make sure she has everything she needs as she quarantines at home,” a White House statement said.
Press Secretary Jen Psaki said Biden, 79, tested negative for Covid on Monday.
Harris, 57, is the latest in a rash of cases sweeping through the Washington elite, with multiple members of Congress also announcing positive tests on Tuesday.
The vice president’s husband, Doug Emhoff, came down with Covid in March, although Harris herself remained negative.
As infections from the virulent, but dramatically less dangerous, Omicron variant of the coronavirus mount, the White House has publicly aired the possibility of Biden testing positive — while downplaying any potential fallout.
“It is certainly possible that he will test positive for COVID, and he is vaccinated, he is boosted and protected from the most severe strains of the virus,” White House communications director Kate Bedingfield said earlier this month.
“Any American could get Covid,” the new White House Covid-19 response coordinator Ashish Jha told reporters. “We have a very, very contagious variant out there.”
Other high-profile cases in Washington recently include White House press secretary Jen Psaki, who contracted Covid in March and also last year, as well as House of Representatives Speaker Nancy Pelosi, who comes after Harris in the line of succession to the presidency.
In October 2020, before vaccines were available, then president Donald Trump spent three days in hospital receiving emergency treatment for Covid-19, which he had told Americans was not a danger.
More than 900,000 people in the United States have now died from Covid-19, which at its peak killed over 3,000 a day. Currently about 300 to 400 people die from Covid every day in the world’s richest country.

TagsKamala Harris White House​


----------



## JoséBatallas (26 Abr 2022)

__





[Lezginka] La impresionante danza tradicional del Cáucaso Norte que “puede resucitar a los muertos” [ACTUALIZACION Guerra de Ucrania]


La historia de esta danza se remonta a los cultos y ritos paganos, como uno de sus principales elementos es la imagen de un águila (que es perfectamente evidente cuando los bailarines se levantan con orgullo en los dedos del pie y estiran los brazos simulando ser alas). Requiere hombres de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Malevich (26 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pues si, esa cuña que las fronteras ucranianas hacen de modo que Moldsvia se quede sin mar es una putada. Y debe ser una zona bastsnre poco poblada.



Stalin y sus trazados de fronteras Por ahí arriba ya han explicado que lo de meter a la industrial Transnistria era para compensar el ruralismo de Besarabia.
Lo de quitar a la RSS de Moldavia la salida al mar desconozco a qué se debió. A día de hoy los hablantes de rumano son escasos allí. Se han repartido bastantes pasaportes eso sí.


----------



## No al NOM (26 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Hombre ... es que tiene que ser muy jodido aguantar la tormenta de fuego que están aguantando para nada. Los que tengan dos dedos de frente ya saben que van a perder si o si. Para qué morir por nada?



Esta gente se nota sus caras de alivio, hasta para fumar tienen ganas, imagina si fuera al revés, que muchos rusos han terminado torturados y asesinados.

Estos son los obligados, y dudo que sean soldados en activo, estos son ciudadanos normales obligados a luchar. Recuerdo un español que venía al principio del conflicto diciendo que a su hijo de 17 años casi lo obligan a quedarse a luchar. A luchar por Borrell, Zelensky y la OTAN. Casi nada


----------



## Simo Hayha (26 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Están todos los que son. Los que no están ahí son los posibles aliados de Rusia.
> 
> Da para montar un buen pollo.



Faltan los líderes económicos, tecnológicos y culturales del mundo: rusia, eritrea, venezuela, burundi y corea del norte. La creme del la creme.


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (26 Abr 2022)

Que significa que cortan el gas a Polonia y a Bulgaria más allá del titular? Es ipsofacto? Tienen asegurado el abastecimiento el resto de primavera? El problema vendrá a la llegada del otoño? Hay plan B asegurado para ello? El presunto o los presuntos nuevos proveedores tienen capacidad para suministrar a Polonia, Bulgaria y al que se tercie? En qué momento -de verdad- podría llegar a afectar a su población?

Supongo que toda respuesta pasa por lo que antes se compraba a Rusia a 1 ahora se comprará a 2 o incluso 3 pero los mass media harán el debido trabajo para ocultarlo o transformar la realidad a su antojo.


----------



## frangelico (26 Abr 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Que yo sepa Polonia tiene reservas más llenas de toda UE. Creo que para 90 días más de lo podemos tirar de la producción propia. Veo que a Gazprom le gusta cortar el gas a los clientes con los que pierde arbitraje internacional. Tampoco es la casualidad que lo han cortado al país de la UE que mejor preparado está para el corte. Sorpresa ninguna. Polonia debería ir descontando el pago por cada día de corte de suministro de elo que queda de contrato.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Si, una cosa que ayuda a Polonia es que tiene producción nacional , algo no muy común en la UE. Y en electricidad el gas es residual, se podría reemplazar en gran parte por más carbón en caso de necesidad. Así que quedan los usos domésticos, que desaparecen en verano, y los industriales.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (26 Abr 2022)

Lamentablemente a día de hoy no veo alternativa alguna para que esto no acabe en la III Guerra Mundial. 

La reunión esa de la OTAN no me ha gustado nada. La situación se va a desestabilizar a base de bien.Transnistria e Islas Salomón ya se han sumado a las tensiones actuales y no hemos hecho más que empezar. A partir de ahora se sumarán conflictos y se desenterraran odios cada día que pase.


----------



## SkullandPhones (26 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al menos las viudas parecen contentas con los rublos recibidos


----------



## Seronoser (26 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Los Búlgaros me dan pena y aunque los gobernantes son basura la gente no se lo merece.



Yo en cambio tengo malos recuerdos, sobre todo de la policía búlgara.
He tenido varios incidentes con ellos desagradables.
En una ocasión, hace un par de años, iba a Grecia y me pararon por velocidad en un tunel.
Además me querían multar por no llevar carta verde, aunque mi coche era español, vamos que querían una paguita. Lo bueno es que yo ya vengo entrenado de sudamérica, rusia y ucrania, así que les dije que me llevaran esposado a comisaría porque no iba a pagarles sus fiestas  .

Les dije que tenía sueño y que esperaba a que se decidieran en el coche. 
Me eché una siesta 1 hora en el arcén, hasta que llegó el poli de mala ostia y me devolvió mi carnet de conducir. Y por supuesto sin pagar. Ni me llegó la multa por velocidad a casa obviamente.
Les denuncié en la UE, aunque supongo que no valió para nada.
Menudos sinvergüenzas.
Bulgaria país corrupto


----------



## kelden (26 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Será que soy el único que pone cosas del tuiter, además que yo solo lo uso en ocasiones como esta. Por la guerra ahora y antes por las elecciones yanquis, nada más.
> Me sudan la polla todos los postureos, vanidades y chismes de nadie, solo sigo a gente relacionada con el conflicto, y cuando este termine no volveré a abrirlo.



Pues si buscas información, no estás obteniendo nada ahí. Solo ruido y marujeo. Lee la prensa india y china. Te enterarás de bastante más.


----------



## kelden (26 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Lamentablemente a día de hoy no veo alternativa alguna para que esto no acabe en la III Guerra Mundial.
> 
> La reunión esa de la OTAN no me ha gustado nada. La situación se va a desestabilizar a base de bien.Transnistria e Islas Salomón ya se han sumado a las tensiones actuales y no hemos hecho más que empezar. A partir de ahora se sumarán conflictos y se desenterraran odios cada día que pase.



Esta es una guerra económica más que militar. Ucrania no es más que la excusa para lo que hay detrás. China y Rusia van a cortar con occidente, van a crear su espacio económico y nos van a negar el acceso a los recursos, no solo en eurasia, en todo elmundo. En Africa y en LatAm también, que esos también están hasta los cojones de nosotros y si alguien les protege nos mandarán a tomar por culo rápido.

A partir de ahí, el único que se puede oponer es USA y a una guerra nuclear no van a ir.


----------



## JoséBatallas (26 Abr 2022)

Azovstal


----------



## midelburgo (26 Abr 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Se parece a un campo de batalla de la primera guerra mundial. Estan igual que hace 105 años. Sin tanques porque los petas con antitanques, sin vuelos por misiles tierra aire. La artilleria es la gran degollinadora. Normal que los usanos les manden a los ucranios 90 obuses de 155mm y 184.000 municiones.


----------



## Malevich (26 Abr 2022)

Sí la democracia en España ejem ejem allí... 
Desconozco el caso Búlgaro, pero por ejemplo en Rumanía votan menos del 40%...


----------



## amcxxl (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## magufone (26 Abr 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> Al menos las viudas parecen contentas con los rublos recibidos



Lol publicAgent
Algun despistado lo habra puesto y todo por Twitter


----------



## SanRu (27 Abr 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Que significa que cortan el gas a Polonia y a Bulgaria más allá del titular? Es ipsofacto? Tienen asegurado el abastecimiento el resto de primavera? El problema vendrá a la llegada del otoño? Hay plan B asegurado para ello? El presunto o los presuntos nuevos proveedores tienen capacidad para suministrar a Polonia, Bulgaria y al que se tercie? En qué momento -de verdad- podría llegar a afectar a su población?
> 
> Supongo que toda respuesta pasa por lo que antes se compraba a Rusia a 1 ahora se comprará a 2 o incluso 3 pero los mass media harán el debido trabajo para ocultarlo o transformar la realidad a su antojo.



He leído algo así como que Polonia apenas compraba gas a Rusia directamente porque compraba el gas ruso a través de Alemania. Cosas del orgullo. Así que al menos con Polonia, si es cierto esa información, no va a pasar nada.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (27 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Lamentablemente a día de hoy no veo alternativa alguna para que esto no acabe en la III Guerra Mundial.
> 
> La reunión esa de la OTAN no me ha gustado nada. La situación se va a desestabilizar a base de bien.Transnistria e Islas Salomón ya se han sumado a las tensiones actuales y no hemos hecho más que empezar. A partir de ahora se sumarán conflictos y se desenterraran odios cada día que pase.



Pienso lo mismo. De hecho Rusia ha acelerado sus advertencias de guerra a gran escala.


----------



## Cosmopolita (27 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Si, una cosa que ayuda a Polonia es que tiene producción nacional , algo no muy común en la UE. Y en electricidad el gas es residual, se podría reemplazar en gran parte por más carbón en caso de necesidad. Así que quedan los usos domésticos, que desaparecen en verano, y los industriales.



Fíjate que aquí nadie nunca ladra sobre el hecho de que Polonia importa unas 15 millones de toneladas de petróleo de Rusia (unos 65% del total y somos mucho más dependientes de que en el caso del gas) y unas 14 millones de toneladas del carbón ruso. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kelden (27 Abr 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Que significa que cortan el gas a Polonia y a Bulgaria más allá del titular? Es ipsofacto? Tienen asegurado el abastecimiento el resto de primavera? El problema vendrá a la llegada del otoño? Hay plan B asegurado para ello? El presunto o los presuntos nuevos proveedores tienen capacidad para suministrar a Polonia, Bulgaria y al que se tercie? En qué momento -de verdad- podría llegar a afectar a su población?
> 
> Supongo que toda respuesta pasa por lo que antes se compraba a Rusia a 1 ahora se comprará a 2 o incluso 3 pero los mass media harán el debido trabajo para ocultarlo o transformar la realidad a su antojo.



Significa que es el primer paso para cortárselo a todos los demás.


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 Abr 2022)

- Átate los cordones o te caerás

- No puedo...

-Ven aquí. Te enseñaré.


----------



## kasperle1966 (27 Abr 2022)

*El coronel Douglas Macgregor: «Kiev está condenada a una derrota segura» 

*
*Todos los expertos, incluyéndole a usted, pronosticaron una rápida victoria rusa en Ucrania. Como soldado, ¿qué explica el sorprendente resultado de la guerra hasta la fecha?*
Las fuerzas rusas hicieron lo que no esperábamos en Occidente. Avanzaron en un frente muy amplio, de 500 a 800 millas, utilizando Grupos Tácticos de Batallón [BTG por sus siglas en inglés] de unos 700 soldados cada uno. Esas unidades recibieron instrucciones de evitar daños colaterales y bajas civiles mientras identificaban, aislaban y atacaban a las fuerzas de Tierra de Ucrania principalmente con artillería vinculada a drones de reconocimiento. El proceso fue apoyado por ataques con misiles de las fuerzas aéreas, terrestres y navales de Rusia que aniquilaron el mando y control ucraniano. Ese enfoque redujo el ritmo de las operaciones, pero logró evitar que los ucranianos lanzaran una contraofensiva a nivel operativo. Todos los contraataques fueron por iniciativa de los comandantes locales. Al mismo tiempo, las fuerzas ucranianas se vieron obligadas a trasladarse a los centros urbanos o retirarse a las fortificaciones que han construido en el sureste del Donbás. Así que la fase de apertura de la guerra dio a Moscú de manera permanente la iniciativa de Moscú y condenó a Kiev a una derrota segura.
* 
Hasta la fecha, la OTAN ha ido escalando más y más en Ucrania. Pese a sus amenazas, Rusia no ha reaccionado. ¿Está Moscú jugando de farol?*
Rusia ha logrado destruir gran parte del equipo enviado a través de Polonia antes de que llegara a las fuerzas ucranianas. Sin embargo, el peligro de ataques significativos con misiles rusos contra instalaciones militares en Polonia es real si ese país se convierte en un 'santuario' permanente desde el cual los ucranianos puedan organizar, entrenar y equipar a sus fuerzas.
*
¿Cómo cree que será la nueva fase de la guerra, en el Donbás?*
La llamada "Nueva Fase" fue planeada desde el principio por Moscú para acabar con las fuerzas de Ucrania en el Sureste del Donbás. En la actualidad, 51 Grupos Tácticos de Batallón rodean actualmente a alrededor de 60.000 soldados ucranianos. Esos BTG están apoyados con grandes cantidades de artillería pesada, misiles balísticos tácticos, y aviación. Esta fase eliminará todas y cada una de las fuerzas operativas que le quedan a Ucrania.
*
¿Qué escenarios prevé para el final de la guerra?*
Dada la determinación de Washington de alargar el conflicto para dañar a Rusia, los objetivos originales de neutralidad para Ucrania y autonomía o independencia para las dos repúblicas secesionistas [ambas en el Donbás] y el reconocimiento de Crimea como parte de Rusia están siendo abandonados por nuevos objetivos.
*
¿Cuáles son esos objetivos?*
Probablemente entre ellos esté la partición permanente de Ucrania a lo largo de la línea del río Dnieper, con Odesa y la costa del Mar Negro en manos rusas. No está claro si Moscú retendrá el territorio de Kiev a la orilla Este del Dniéper, pero el territorio al Norte, Este y Sur de Járkov definitivamente se separará de la Ucrania que hoy conocemos.
*
Usted predijo que la población del este de Ucrania no sería hostil a Rusia. Sin embargo, Mariupol, pese a ser una ciudad rusoparlante, no se ha rendido. Járkov, tampoco. ¿Por qué?*
La mayoría de los hablantes de ruso en el este de Ucrania simpatizan con Moscú. Sin embargo, Rusia cometió un grave error cuando anunció desde el principio que no se apoderaría permanentemente de las áreas rusófonas. Contrariamente a lo que dicen los medios occidentales, muchos hablantes de ruso en el área se pasaron a las fuerzas rusas, pero otros no lo hicieron porque temían ser ejecutados por la SBU [el servicio de inteligencia de Ucrania] cuando Ucrania reconquistó esa áreas. Una vez que la partición se haga real, este asunto se resolverá rápidamente.
*
Donald Trump le nominó embajador en Alemania, aunque su nombramiento fue bloqueado por el Senado. ¿Cómo evalúa la política del canciller Olaf Scholz en esta crisis?*
Scholz, como la mayoría de los políticos europeos, no dirige a la opinión pública, sino que la sigue. Si se hubiera negado a participar en esta especie de 'Festival del Odio a Rusia' y rechazado los llamamientos a reaccionar ante los supuestos crímenes de guerra rusos para los cuales la evidencia es débil, podría haber puesto a Berlín en una posición que hubiera permitido a Alemania forjar la paz entre Moscú y Kiev. Ése fue el papel que Bismarck jugó en Europa. La guerra en Ucrania fue la oportunidad de Berlín para demostrar su independencia real respecto a Washington y su voluntad de construir la seguridad y estabilidad con Rusia en Europa.
*
Macron también ha sido acusado de ser excesivamente apaciguador con Rusia.*
Es otro político europeo que va por donde sople el viento, así que siempre intenta estar en los dos lados. Este tipo de comportamiento ha funcionado durante décadas, pero dada la trayectoria de la sociedad europea, a partir de ahora fracasará.
*
En las primeras semanas de la guerra, usted dijo que Rusia era "demasiado amable".*
Lo que quería decir cuando hice aquellas declaraciones es que Moscú era "contenido" en el uso de la fuerza, no "demasiado amable". Pero mi razonamiento se basa en 5.000 años de historia militar. Si el defensor sufre poco daño durante la fase inicial del conflicto, puede llegar a la conclusión de que el atacante es más débil de lo que pensaba y luchar más duro y durante más tiempo.
*
Después de las masacres al norte de Kiev y los bombardeos de instalaciones civiles, como la estación de tren de Kramatorsk, ¿puede decirse que Moscú ha cambiado de táctica?*
En la guerra, lo mejor es golpear fuerte y dejar al defensor sin esperanzas de éxito desde los primeros minutos del ataque. En cuanto a las acusaciones contra los rusos, recomiendo a las autoridades y a la prensa de que traten esas informaciones como acusaciones sin fundamento. Hasta que un equipo de investigación de un país neutral examine los sitios y las pruebas, nadie debería llegar a ninguna conclusión. Finlandia proporcionó excelentes equipos en los Balcanes en la década de 1990 que con frecuencia anulaban las suposiciones de culpabilidad iniciales. Ahora hace falta algo similar. La verdad sobre lo que ha conducido a este trágico conflicto y sobre lo que pasa en el terreno está ausente en la mayoría de los debates en los medios occidentales. Por eso insto a los europeos a que presten atención a la evaluación del conflicto del coronel del ejército suizo Jacques Baud. España está en una posición que le permite ver los acontecimientos en Ucrania desde una posición más objetiva. Sería un grave error que el Gobierno español se precipitase a emitir un juicio.
*
Precisamente, ¿qué puede hacer un país de tamaño medio como España en esta crisis?*
El papel de seguridad de España en la periferia de Europa y en el Mediterráneo es fundamental para la seguridad de Europa Occidental, y sería imprudente ponerlo en riesgo por un conflicto que no involucra los intereses estratégicos vitales de España.

*El coronel Douglas Macgregor: «Kiev está condenada a una derrota segura»*


----------



## manodura79 (27 Abr 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> Al menos las viudas parecen contentas con los rublos recibidos



Creo (no se, no me hagas caso) que esas chicas son actrices porno y para más señas son checas. Según me comentó un amigo, la página "publicagent" es una página para adultos. Bueno, igual las viudas se han visto obligadas a trabajar en la industria del porno.


----------



## Seronoser (27 Abr 2022)

ransomraff dijo:


> ¿¿menos de un mes?? dos como mucho si hace calorcito??




Los datos son curiosísimos si investigas un poco.
Polonia empieza a comprar gas como si no hubiera mañana, a partir del...24 de febrero. Y a partir del 15 de abril le paga un buen dinero a Rusia por llenar sus tanques.

Así que Polonia es uno de los principales clientes de Rusia, durante febrero, marzo y abril. Y uno de los países que más pasta han soltado a Rusia para financiar la operación militar.
Quién lo iba a decir eh? 

Por cierto, que España empieza a comprar a partir del 5 de abril!!
Lo mismo se pensaban que lo de Rusia era un farol


----------



## Guanotopía (27 Abr 2022)

Nukelar en ese tamaño hubiera sido un éxito histórico y mundial.

El éxito de este submarino es ser eléctrico, aunque igual no es la definición exacta.





__





El S-81 recibe su motor eléctrico principal


El pasado 6 de julio tenía lugar en las instalaciones de Navantia en Cartagena un nuevo hito del programa de submarinos S-80 para la Armada. Ese día se...




www.defensa.com


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (27 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> - Átate los cordones o te caerás
> 
> - No puedo...
> 
> -Ven aquí. Te enseñaré.



Ya esta, todo tiene un limite, al congelador


----------



## lasoziedad (27 Abr 2022)

*Varsovia valora cortar su contribución a la UE por el coste de los refugiados*

El Gobierno polaco considera solicitar a la Comisión Europea suspender temporalmente su contribución al presupuesto de la Unión Europea para afrontar el coste de acoger a refugiados ucranianos.

En una rueda de prensa celebrada en Varsovia, el vicepresidente del Gobierno polaco, Zbigniew Ziobro, anunció haber presentado, en una reunión del Ejecutivo, una petición para *"la suspensión total o parcial de la contribución polaca al presupuesto de la Unión Europea".*

Según Ziobro, que también ostenta el cargo de ministro de Justicia, *"esto tiene que ver con los gastos soportados (por Polonia) debido a la guerra en Ucrania y la crisis de refugiados".*


----------



## Teuro (27 Abr 2022)

Creo que España debería de estar ya trabajando para no generar ni un solo kw de gas, que se peleen por lo poco que quede en 5-10 años el resto de países del mundo.


----------



## amcxxl (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (27 Abr 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> Al menos las viudas parecen contentas con los rublos recibidos



Me follaba a muchas de esas viudas, cuantos rublos son?


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 Abr 2022)

*"Existe tal trabajo: hablar con idiotas" *








*






 Saludos a Lavrov de Mariupol del legendario batallón de Donbass "Somalia". 








Canciller Serguéi Lavrov: Ha llegado la hora de la verdad. O todos aceptamos que alguien [EEUU] solo con un grupo de sus satélites decida cómo va a vivir la humanidad, o la humanidad vivirá sobre la base de la Carta de la ONU. *


----------



## mirkoxx (27 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Good news from our frontline: the enemy continues to surrender en masse This happens on different sectors of the front. So, today, near Yampol, a group of 79 Brigade of the Armed Forces of Ukraine surrendered, they handed over their weapons and property



En la dirección de Krasno liman:

1) Aquí en el video, se indica que los ucranianos fueron hechos prisioneros a 2,5 km de Yampol. Los estanques son visibles en el video, por lo que lo más probable (pero se requiere confirmación) es que la grabación se realizó en el centro del triángulo Krasny Lyman - Yampol - Dibrova. Aquellos estanques en Yampol se pasan por alto desde el flanco occidental.

2) Como recordamos, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania volaron el puente cerca de Dronovka. Esta es la retirada más conveniente para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de Yampol. En el caso de que nuestras tropas pasen un par de kilómetros más al sur, en la carretera Krasny Liman-Seversk, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se encontrarán en un pequeño caldero en Yampol. Bueno, o se verán obligados a tratar de salir de él.

Veremos los resultados en los próximos días, pero la sola idea de una defensa obstinada en el área de Krasny Liman es más bien suicida debido a la necesidad de retirar las tropas a tiempo y evitar que los rusos, que están en sus cuellos, se apoderen de uno de los puentes.








Vладислав Угольный


Владислав Угольный. Вместе пишем на несгораемом остатке от реконструкции. Поддержать проект: сбер 2202206155973535 Владислав Сергеевич https://boosty.to/ugolnij




t.me






El tuitero @gbazov subió esta imagen donde se aprecian los estaques ya mencionados en el centro del triángulo Lyman-Dibrova-Yampol(Yampil).






También subió el parte de guerra que traduje unos posts atrás, pero, lo mejor, es que él lo hizo con todos los mapas de las localidades para geo-localizarse.


----------



## NS 4 (27 Abr 2022)

Lo que tiene es INTEL...INDIGENCIA.


----------



## lasoziedad (27 Abr 2022)

*Putin ve "absurda" la suspensión del nadador Rylov*

El presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, consideró hoy "absurda" la decisión de la Federación Internacional de Natación (FINA) de *suspender durante nueve meses* al *nadador Yevgueny Rylov* por* participar en un mitin en apoyo de la campaña militar rusa *en Ucrania.

*"Han llevado las cosas hasta lo absurdo"*, dijo Putin durante una ceremonia en el Kremlin en la que galardonó a los medallistas de los Juegos de Invierno de Pekín.

Putin recordó que el* mitin en el estadio Luzhnikí*, donde se podían ver eslóganes en apoyo de la "operación militar especial", *fue, en realidad, un "concierto" *dedicado al octavo aniversario de la anexión de Crimea.


----------



## No al NOM (27 Abr 2022)

Si los rusos están dándolo todo en el campo de batalla contra el mundo entero, que menos que hacer cuentas de Twitter y exponer a los nazis, a la OTAN y a Zelensky. A ver si tiene huevos el mierda ese que anda baneando a seguir miles de cuentas 

Voy a por las 2 primeras cuentas


----------



## Castellano (27 Abr 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Que yo sepa Polonia tiene reservas más llenas de toda UE. Creo que para 90 días más de lo podemos tirar de la producción propia. Veo que a Gazprom le gusta cortar el gas a los clientes con los que pierde arbitraje internacional. Tampoco es la casualidad que lo han cortado al país de la UE que mejor preparado está para el corte. Sorpresa ninguna. Polonia debería ir descontando el pago por cada día de corte de suministro de elo que queda de contrato.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Ya queda menos para que otra vez hordas de polacas corran a limpiar retretes en Dublín para poder llenar la mesa de pierogi

Lo siento


----------



## Seronoser (27 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Varsovia valora cortar su contribución a la UE por el coste de los refugiados*
> 
> El Gobierno polaco considera solicitar a la Comisión Europea suspender temporalmente su contribución al presupuesto de la Unión Europea para afrontar el coste de acoger a refugiados ucranianos.
> 
> ...



Más bien que tienen que pagar todo el gas que han comprado en febrero, marzo y abril. No sé cuánto han podido darle a Rusia, pero ha tenido que ser muuuucho dinero, porque el gas estaba disparado en esos meses.

Polonia tiene menos pasta aún que España


----------



## Castellano (27 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Mis suegros, que militaron en el socialismo yugoslavo, desde luego que a los transmaricabollos los considerarian como poco pervertidos, perversores de la infancia y reos de escandalo publico...
> 
> Ya te lo digo yo.



Tu mujer es srpski?


----------



## NPI (27 Abr 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Creo (no se, no me hagas caso) que esas chicas son actrices porno y para más señas son checas. Según me comentó un amigo, la página "publicagent" es una página para adultos. Bueno, igual las viudas se han visto obligadas a trabajar en la industria del porno.



Esas no son viudas. 

La industria pornográfica en la República Checa, Hungría es extremadamente importante. 
En el segundo nivel a gran distancia se encuentran Letonia, Gran Bretaña, Eslovaquia, Rumanía y España. 



> Hungría y la República Checa son, con mucha diferencia, las dos grandes “mecas” del porno europeo: 75,7 y 70,7 ‘porn stars’ respectivamente por cada millón de habitantes, lo que viene a suponer alrededor de 750 actores y actrices porno en cada uno de estos países, según el mapa elaborado por el redditor Andy Toskovic en Map Porn (ahora más que nunca). En el segundo vagón del porno, a gran distancia, viene Letonia (13 ‘porn stars’ por millón), Gran Bretaña (10,2), Eslovaquia (7,7), Rumanía y España (6,9), tierra que da trabajo a unos 300.


----------



## No al NOM (27 Abr 2022)

No pongáis símbolos de Z ni bandera en el logo del perfil de Twitter, meted otras noticias que no sean de guerra, que sea mitad y mitad, no dediquéis solo la cuenta a Ucrania y Rusia


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 Abr 2022)

Dirección hotel:


----------



## NS 4 (27 Abr 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Gazprom cortará el suministro de gas a través de Bulgaria el 27 de Abril



Coño...pobres Bulgaros...afecta ese ramal a Serbia???


----------



## magufone (27 Abr 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Creo (no se, no me hagas caso) que esas chicas son actrices porno y para más señas son checas. Según me comentó un amigo, la página "publicagent" es una página para adultos. Bueno, igual las viudas se han visto obligadas a trabajar en la industria del porno.



es una de esas paginas cutres en las que simulan pagar a "desconocidas" por la calle para pincharselas y grabarlo, de ahi las fotos con billetes... yo creo que no es la unica porque esas cipotadas estan de moda. Es que hasta ni le han quitado el logo a una de las capturas
Son _pofesionales_


----------



## NPI (27 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Dirección hotel:



En unos días serán democratizados.


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 Abr 2022)

Algunas fotos:














las siguientes contenido ligeramente sensible, con varios cuerpos en el suelo.




Spoiler

















Recordaros el hilo de las fotos. En breve actualizo. Material solo de calidac.





__





Las MEJORES fotografías de la Guerra de Ucrania [Recopilatorio PRORRUSO] Tierra quemada, lo demás es tierra conquistada. [OTAN NO, bases fuera]


Como en el principal hay mucha paja he decidido recopilar algunas de las mejores fotografías que se han visto por el hilo. Cualquier otra aportación es bienvenida. Solo imágenes por favor, y cualquier comentario o debate amigable entorno a las fotografías. Para colgar información, videos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Sinjar (27 Abr 2022)

¿Os dais cuenta de que no se habla tanto en medio de Ucrania?



¿Os acordáis de estas declaraciones de Borrell?
"La UE deberá encontrar formas de reorganizar las relaciones pacíficas con Rusia -Borrell"
El mismo que afirmo esto hace semanas,






Ahora sale Blinken diciendo esto;


----------



## magufone (27 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Dirección hotel:



no entiendo que saquen hasta donde duermen por twitter... realmente es de chiste


----------



## magufone (27 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> ¿Os dais cuenta de que no se habla tanto en medio de Ucrania?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pues la cera que estan recibiendo debe de ser considerable


----------



## magufone (27 Abr 2022)

el algoritmo _gueno _está ocupado buscando el Su 34 _derribado_...


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 Abr 2022)

No se si ya salio. Es dificil saberlo, hay varias todos los días.

Aquí los Ucranianos "celebrando juntos" las libertades civiles garantizadas por del régimen de Kiev.








Edito. Otra de hoy.


----------



## magufone (27 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> No se si ya salio. Es dificil saberlo, hay varias todos los días.
> 
> Aquí los Ucranianos "celebrando juntos" las libertades civiles garantizadas por del régimen de Kiev.



y estas imagenes estan llegando poco a poco a los medios... mientras tanto... por que se habla tan poco de bucha...?


----------



## frangelico (27 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Nukelar en ese tamaño hubiera sido un éxito histórico y mundial.
> 
> El éxito de este submarino es ser eléctrico, aunque igual no es la definición exacta.
> 
> ...



Eso es. Los submarinos diesel-eléctricos de nueva generación son muy silenciosos en modo eléctrico y con mayores tiempos de patrulla. España está justo por debajo del límite de capacidad económica para meterse en lo nuclear ,y tampoco sé si nos lo permitirían (Italia, más rica y con mayor marina, tampoco los tiene ). Dentro del nicho de ese producto y de nuestras necesidades, es , pese a sus dolores de parto, un buen producto que quizá logremos exportar. Lo ideal sería que la Armada encargara un par más o bien una S-90 más grande partiendo de estos , pero eso necesita dinero. Una vez tengamos siempre una línea de producción y logremos el primer contrato de exportación, podrían surgir otros, países que se hagan sus submarinos no hay tantos.


----------



## Sinjar (27 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> y estas imagenes estan llegando poco a poco a los medios... mientras tanto... por que se habla tan poco de bucha...?



Porque hay dudas respecto a su veracidad, y los medios lo saben. La histeria de la prensa desde que empezó el conflicto ha sido de traca. Se han dado cuenta de que no generan la opinión publica que buscaban y están reculando en todo lo que cuentan.


----------



## Nico (27 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Faltan los líderes económicos, tecnológicos y culturales del mundo: rusia, eritrea, venezuela, burundi y corea del norte. La creme del la creme.




Te olvidaste algunos, o no los conoces. Te los completo: *China, India, Brasil, México, Irán, Indonesia, Sudáfrica, Egipto*... y siguen 150 más.


----------



## magufone (27 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Porque hay dudas respecto a su veracidad.



al final lo guardaran en un cajon cuando las evidencias apunten pal otro lao...


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## Prophet (27 Abr 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> Al menos las viudas parecen contentas con los rublos recibidos



Pues o la actriz porno Brittany Bardot tiene una gemela en Rusia o yo no sé... 



Spoiler












Segunda fila a la izquierda


----------



## Castellano (27 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> y estas imagenes estan llegando poco a poco a los medios... mientras tanto... por que se habla tan poco de bucha...?



Por la misma razón que se dejó de hablar del misil de Kramatorsk.

Porque cada vez "golia" más a false flag.

Primero se pone a parir a Rusia de entrada, y luego se corre un tupido velo, cuando la gente empieza a olerse la tostada


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 Abr 2022)

Igualito que los usanos después de bombardear alguna ciudad.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## Guanotopía (27 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> y estas imagenes estan llegando poco a poco a los medios... mientras tanto... por que se habla tan poco de bucha...?



Por lo mismo por lo que no se volvió a hablar del misil de la estación de Kramatorsk





__





Al menos 50 muertos y 100 heridos en un ataque con misiles en la estación de tren de Kramatorsk en la que se encontraban "4.000 personas"


Decenas de personas han muerto -al menos 50- y han resultado heridas en Kramatorsk -más de 100-, al este de Ucrania, tras un ataque con cohetes por parte de las fuerzas rusas en...




www.elmundo.es





Se deja la semilla y en el imaginario popular queda que fueron los rusos.

@Castellano 

Joder, hemos clavado la respuesta


----------



## Nico (27 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>




Otro que pone el vídeo árabe y lo quiere hacer pasar por ucraniano.

Esto ya se comentó hace 100 páginas atrás. Si utilizaras más tiempo leyendo el foro en vez de pegando carne podrida por ahí te enterabas Ariki.  

Además, si lo hubieras VISTO (cosa que veo que no hacen los que ponen carne podrida) hubieras advertido que está en árabe tú solito.


----------



## Sinjar (27 Abr 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> Al menos las viudas parecen contentas con los rublos recibidos



Ni los fake se curran ya algunos...


----------



## Pedro12 (27 Abr 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Tengo que disentir, Iapetus. El que suscribe de lobotomizado nada. Al menos para mí la victoria rusa es la manera de librar a España del liberalismo, del progresismo , del globalismo, del woke-troskismo, y devolverla a lo que fue hasta mediados de los ochenta, cuando la invasión cultural y política anglo acabo con lo que era mi país.
> 
> La victoria rusa dejará al 80 por ciento de borregos que hay en España paralizados y confusos, y sin la ingeniería social liberal-progresista-globalista, todo volverá a su cauce en diez años
> 
> Esto no es un tema de banderas, es mucho más serio. Es la mejor oportunidad en muchos años para acabar con la globalización y la ideología que la ampara




Yo también tengo esa esperanza. Por otro lado, entre hay interesantes paralelismos entre la historia rusa y española:

“¿Qué somos nosotros en relación con Europa? Este es el problema del destino no solamente para los rusos, sino también para los españoles. A esta cuestión dedica Unamuno sus Ensayos. Ambas naciones rozan la cultura prometeica, sin sumergirse en la misma. Mientras lo restante de Europa podía desarrollarse libremente, los españoles y los rusos gemían bajo el yugo extranjero. En la lucha contra los infieles – aquellos contra los moros, estos contra los tártaros – hubieron de conservar y poner a prueba su fe cristiana. Casi al mismo tiempo quebrantaron la esclavitud. En 1480, se niega Iván III a pagar el tributo al kan bárbaro; en 1492 termina Fernando con la reconquista de Granada la época de la Reconquista. Rápidamente crecen ambos pueblos en amplitud inmensa y fundan reinos de extensión insólita. Y por fin, la marcha triunfal del mundo prometeico llega a ser fatal para ambos. Ciertamente, logran rechazar la irrupción napoleónica. Precisamente son españoles y rusos los primeros que por un amor vehemente a la libertad infligen duros y crueles golpes alas huestes francesas. Más, a la larga, son impotentes contra las ideas de 1789. El virus destructor de escepticismo moderno y de la aversión a la fe va inculcándose más y más profundamente en su alma; el siglo XIX llega a ser para ambos una época de revolución incubada. Los primeros síntomas de la tensión interior coinciden otra vez en la misma época, casi en el mismo año: la revolución liberal de Riego fracasa en 1820; el motín de los decabristas rusos en 1825. El desenlace es la guerra civil, el año 1918 en Rusia, el 1936 en España, entre unas convulsiones cuya vehemencia descubre un abismo de tormento interior y sobrepuja a todo cuanto está acostumbrada a ver Europa en este orden. En ambos casos se trata del choque entre lo gótico innato del alma y la intrusa cultura prometeica; es la decisión grandiosa y cruenta de la lucha entre el espíritu del paisaje y el espíritu de la época.”

Walter Schubart – Europa y el alma de Oriente


----------



## NS 4 (27 Abr 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Tu mujer es srpski?



Pa da...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Abr 2022)

ok, que tal va el exterminio de ucranianos? corredor a transilvania minimo hace falta para festejar un dia del orgullo orco como se debe. toda esa carne ucraniana que no entiende el destino manifiesto del kremlin de conquistar la tierra, bueno, molesta verdad?




Nico dijo:


> Otro que pone el vídeo árabe y lo quiere hacer pasar por ucraniano.
> 
> Esto ya se comentó hace 100 páginas atrás. Si utilizaras más tiempo leyendo el foro en vez de pegando carne podrida por ahí te enterabas Ariki.
> 
> Además, si lo hubieras VISTO (cosa que veo que no hacen los que ponen carne podrida) hubieras advertido que está en árabe tú solito.


----------



## ccartech (27 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Los Búlgaros me dan pena y aunque los gobernantes son basura la gente no se lo merece.



Salen a la calle por cosas menores y no protestan porque los meten de los pelos en una guerra.
Las masas son manejada desde los medios en todo el mundo evidentemente.


----------



## Castellano (27 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Pa da...



Entonces habrás visto las buenas camisetas que se pueden comprar en las calles de Beograd...









Putin Mania In Serbia


Souvenir shops in Belgrade have something new to offer: mugs, T-shirts, and fridge magnets of Vladimir Putin. The Russian president traveled to the Serbian capital on October 16 to take part in a military parade celebrating the 70th anniversary of the liberation from the Nazis, when Red Army...




www.rferl.org





La última vez que estuve por allí me tenía que haber comprado una, solo para tocar los huevos por aquí a los follaOTAN


----------



## Honkler (27 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>


----------



## Castellano (27 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Coño...pobres Bulgaros...afecta ese ramal a Serbia???



El gasoducto ruso llega hasta Burgas.

No tengo ni idea de cómo funciona esto del gas, si le cortan al país de paso, si los demás que van a continuación siguen recibiendo, pero desde ahí imagino que la tubería al menos sigue para Grecia y Macedonia


----------



## No al NOM (27 Abr 2022)

Prophet dijo:


> Pues o la actriz porno Brittany Bardot tiene una gemela en Rusia o yo no sé...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es una página porno, pero los Otanistas ya no saben que inventar, no han posteado una verdad en 5000 páginas


----------



## pemebe (27 Abr 2022)

*La opinion de China sobre la reunion de Ramstein: https://www.globaltimes.cn/page/202204/1260413.shtml?id=12

Los jefes de defensa occidentales se reúnen para discutir el armamento de Ucrania tras la dura advertencia de Rusia
Moscú está "preparado para lo peor"; el peligro de guerra mundial aumenta*

Los jefes de defensa de EE.UU. y otros países occidentales se reunieron el martes en la base aérea de Ramstein (Alemania) para debatir sobre una mayor ayuda militar a Ucrania, dos días después de que EE.UU. prometiera más ayuda militar a Kiev. Sin embargo, *los observadores chinos advirtieron que Occidente se ha volcado en armar a Ucrania a pesar de que Rusia ha advertido de la posibilidad de un "conflicto nuclear" y de los riesgos de una "tercera guerra mundial".*

El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Serguéi Lavrov, advirtió el lunes en una entrevista televisiva que los riesgos de un conflicto nuclear eran "considerables" y que el conflicto en Ucrania "corría el riesgo de convertirse en una tercera guerra mundial". 

*El portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores chino,* Wang Wenbin, cuando se le pidió que comentara estos comentarios en la rueda de prensa rutinaria del martes,* instó a todas las partes interesadas a actuar con moderación y evitar que la situación se agrave, para evitar mayores costes para Europa y el mundo. *

Todas las partes deben apoyar primero el diálogo y la negociación para evitar que el conflicto se expanda y se prolongue, dijo Wang. Es necesario reflexionar sobre por qué Europa ha vuelto a caer en el torbellino de los conflictos geopolíticos más de 30 años después del final de la Guerra Fría, cómo construir una arquitectura de seguridad europea equilibrada, eficaz y sostenible, y cómo reforzar el sistema de gobernanza de la seguridad mundial.

En la entrevista, Lavrov dijo que la OTAN está "en esencia" involucrada en una guerra con Rusia a través de un proxy y está armando a ese proxy. 

El Secretario de Estado de EE.UU., Antony Blinken, y el Secretario de Defensa, Lloyd Austin, visitaron el domingo Kiev y comunicaron al Presidente ucraniano, Volodomyr Zelensky, que EE.UU. proporcionaría más de 300 millones de dólares en financiación militar y había aprobado una venta de municiones por valor de 165 millones de dólares. 

Las conversaciones del martes en Alemania, en las que al parecer participaron unos 40 países de la OTAN y de fuera de ella, tenían por objeto sincronizar y coordinar la asistencia en materia de seguridad a Kiev, que incluye armamento pesado, como artillería de obús y aviones no tripulados bien armados y munición, según el jefe del Estado Mayor Conjunto estadounidense, el general Mark Milley. 

Zhang Hong, experto en estudios sobre Europa del Este de la Academia China de Ciencias Sociales, dijo que *Rusia se enfrenta a una presión occidental cada vez mayor, desde la acumulación de sanciones económicas y ataques políticos hasta el suministro militar directo a Ucrania.*

Aproximadamente después del "incidente de Bucha", Europa se ha inclinado unánimemente hacia Ucrania y ha proporcionado más armas a Kiev, lo que ha permitido a Ucrania alcanzar un relativo equilibrio en la fuerza militar con Rusia, dijo Zhang. 

Rusia ha concentrado sus fuerzas en Donbás, pero el campo de batalla está ahora en un punto muerto, una situación que Rusia no quiere ver.

*Ucrania quiere arrastrar a Rusia a una guerra prolongada y consumir la fuerza económica y militar de Rusia, con la esperanza de que esta última acabe retirando sus tropas,* dijo Zhang.

Pero el hecho de que Occidente arme a Ucrania para mantener una guerra prolongada con Rusia podría provocar consecuencias inimaginables, dijo Zhang. *"La posibilidad de que Rusia utilice armas nucleares siempre existe, pero ha ido aumentando de forma peligrosa". *

Song Zhongping, experto y comentarista militar chino, consideró las declaraciones de Lavrov como "una advertencia" a la OTAN para que deje de implicarse cada vez más en el conflicto. 

*EE.UU. ha convertido a Ucrania en un miembro de facto de la OTAN, *ya que nunca ha habido un miembro concreto de la OTAN que haya recibido tanto apoyo de EE.UU. y de otros miembros de la alianza como Ucrania, especialmente en términos de equipamiento militar, dijo Song. 

Al enviar armas para apoyar a Ucrania en su lucha contra Rusia, Song consideró que el artículo 5 de la alianza militar ya se ha activado en la práctica. 

Suecia y Finlandia, que tiene 1.300 kilómetros de frontera con Rusia, han acordado presentar solicitudes simultáneas de ingreso en la OTAN ya a mediados de mayo, según informaron los medios de comunicación. 

Teniendo en cuenta todas esas señales, Rusia está "preparada para lo peor" -como advirtió el ministro ruso de Asuntos Exteriores, Serguéi Lavrov- "un peligro real de una tercera guerra mundial", que no tendrá vencedores, señaló Song.

*Estados Unidos no quiere que el conflicto se resuelva pronto mediante negociaciones y Lavrov dijo que "la posición real de Ucrania se determina en Washington, Londres y otras capitales occidentales". 

Rusia ha dejado claro que no puede perder. *Si ambas partes mantienen la dureza, el campo de batalla podría ser toda Europa, causando enormes desastres a todos esos países europeos y al mundo entero, advirtió Song. 

También el martes, el Secretario General de las Naciones Unidas, Antonio Guterres, se embarcó en un viaje de tres días a Moscú para abordar los problemas humanitarios y revitalizar el papel de la ONU en el conflicto. 

*"Guterres intentará dar un nuevo impulso para que la ONU desempeñe un papel en el acceso humanitario en la evacuación de civiles, especialmente de Mariupol, y en un contexto más amplio para permitir un mejor acceso de la ONU y otras agencias humanitarias a las zonas de conflicto*", dijo Jean-Marc Rickli, jefe de Riesgos Globales y Emergentes del Centro de Política de Seguridad de Ginebra.

*Pero los observadores contactados por el Global Times ven pocas posibilidades de que la visita del jefe de la ONU pueda cambiar las cosas en medio del avivamiento de las llamas por parte de Estados Unidos y la OTAN. Las exigencias de Estados Unidos son completamente inaceptables para Rusia y el margen de negociación está básicamente cerrado* en este punto, dijeron.


----------



## No al NOM (27 Abr 2022)

Por cierto @calopez , tú dejas que posteen cualquier mierda y mentira de los Pro Otan, a ver si la mierda te llega a salpicar por dejar que manipulen y que eso influya en muertes de Rusos y civiles. No te digo más


----------



## McRotor (27 Abr 2022)

Tambien decia que iba romper sus oscar si no dejaban sus colegas participar en la gala...

...los muy cucos montaron el paripe del principe bel air para que no se hablara de la ausencia de ZZZZZZelensky. 

P.D: La nutricion que me produce cada vez que veo esas calles gUSAnas llenas de yonkis es brutal. Me recuerda que el karma actua y esta devolviendo toda la heroina que soltaron en España y Europa en los 80.


----------



## McNulty (27 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Eso es. Los submarinos diesel-eléctricos de nueva generación son muy silenciosos en modo eléctrico y con mayores tiempos de patrulla. España está justo por debajo del límite de capacidad económica para meterse en lo nuclear ,y tampoco sé si nos lo permitirían (Italia, más rica y con mayor marina, tampoco los tiene ). Dentro del nicho de ese producto y de nuestras necesidades, es , pese a sus dolores de parto, un buen producto que quizá logremos exportar. Lo ideal sería que la Armada encargara un par más o bien una S-90 más grande partiendo de estos , pero eso necesita dinero. Una vez tengamos siempre una línea de producción y logremos el primer contrato de exportación, podrían surgir otros, países que se hagan sus submarinos no hay tantos.



Hay 3 más proyectados para los próximos años, pero con la cantidad de problemas que han tenido para fabricarlo, quizá se tiren otros 10 años.

Pensé que la armada tenía más submarinos, resulta que solo hay operativos 3. Siendo un país rodeado de costas es una ridiculez.


----------



## lostsoul242 (27 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Nadie puede detenerlos. Son RUSOS.



Lo del primer video son T-90? . Serian los primeros que veo en esta guerra y me cuadraria con la ofensiva al Caldero de Donbass . 
Empezariamos a ver ya de verdad al verdadero ejercito ruso aunque sea en pequeñas dosis , de hecho veo en fotos de estos dias soldados con la Z bordada ultimamente mucho mejor equipados en todos los sentidos .


----------



## cobasy (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (27 Abr 2022)

lostsoul242 dijo:


> Lo del primer video son T-90? . Serian los primeros que veo en esta guerra .



Puede ser. Se vio uno por primera vez ayer mismo.

El primer *T90M *ha sido visto en Ucrania, utilizado en la zona de Rosgvardia. Dejó atrás un camino de vehículos ucranianos destruidos.















*VIDEO:*


----------



## Marchamaliano (27 Abr 2022)

lostsoul242 dijo:


> Lo del primer video son T-90? . Serian los primeros que veo en esta guerra y me cuadraria con la ofensiva al Caldero de Donbass .
> Empezariamos a ver ya de verdad al verdadero ejercito ruso aunque sea en pequeñas dosis , de hecho veo en fotos de estos dias soldados con la Z bordada ultimamente mucho mejor equipados en todos los sentidos .



Son t-80. Pero ya no son chatarra de t-72.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Abr 2022)

Pues sí, esto ya no tiene otra lectura, IIIGM , apretaros el cinturón que vienen curvas


la hostia que hambre vais pasar los rojos asustaviejas ,sin casa, sin un duro en casa ,sin oro ,y sin una buena despensa ,joder que ganas de que se valla todo a tomar por culo ya, y salir ya a reventaros




www.burbuja.info






*Trigger-happy Russian President Vladimir



 PUTIN " GATILLO FACIL PRESIDENT" TIENE SUS PELOTAS LISTAS 
TENDRA QUE HACER UN " CALL THE BALL ? " 
*








Putin triggers fears of nuclear war by showing up to funeral with secret case


Trigger-happy Russian President Vladimir Putin stoked concerns when he reportedly took his “nuclear football” to a funeral at a Moscow cathedral.




nypost.com






*VS *
_ 
*ESTAIS MVERTOS*__* : US Vice President Kamala Harris  *_*tests positive for Covid: White House*
AFP April 26, 2022 12:33 pm _ News • U.S. _








US Vice President Kamala Harris tests positive for Covid: White House - Insider Paper


US Vice President Kamala Harris tested positive for Covid-19 on Tuesday but is asymptomatic and not considered a current close contact of President Joe Biden, the White House said. “Today, Vice President Harris tested positive for Covid-19 on rapid and PCR tests. She has exhibited no symptoms...




insiderpaper.com




*NADIE A LOS MANDOS : TIMING PERFECTO *











*BANDO EQUIVOCADO*
*EL CUARTOS OSCUROS Y EL FARLOPAS *



TagsKamala Harris White House​


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> No se si ya salio. Es dificil saberlo, hay varias todos los días.
> 
> Aquí los Ucranianos "celebrando juntos" las libertades civiles garantizadas por del régimen de Kiev.
> 
> ...



Ya he visto varias fotografias de estas donde se observan bolsas, maletas o mochilas al lado del empapelado. Y en esta foto en concreto el grupo parece una familia. Pienso que cuando ven a alguien por la calle con equipaje lo registran y si entienden que quería abandonar la ciudad es cuando lo atan ahí mismo en el primer árbol o farola.

Es en plan "Querías irte? Pues aquí te quedas. Atado."

Sin comentarios.


----------



## Atonito (27 Abr 2022)

Este hombre esta a otro nivel, comparas a *Vladímir Vladímirovich Putin* con cualquier dirigente occidental y el resultado es bochornoso, ya ni hablemos del ga ga Biden, viejo y senil dando la cara por un imperio en decadencia.

Si es que no hay color...


----------



## No al NOM (27 Abr 2022)

2 cuentas creadas de Twitter en 1 minuto. Mañana empiezo a darle caña


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (27 Abr 2022)

Putin está viejo, enfermo y acabado, rodeado de inútiles. Y que pasa con las autocracias cuando cae el hombre fuerte y no hay un sucesor a la altura...

USA no es un país, es un conglomerado de intereses financieromilitares. Que cuando no estan despedazando a otros paises se despedazan entre ellos entre fina seda.

Yo ya sé como va a terminar esto. Tendremos nueva caida de la URRSS y un nuevo borracho en el Kremlin, una Rusia que se irá troceando poco a poco


----------



## willbeend (27 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Ya he visto varias fotografias de estas donde se observan bolsas, maletas o mochilas al lado del empapelado. Y en esta foto en concreto el grupo parece una familia. Pienso que cuando ven a alguien por la calle con equipaje lo registran y si entienden que quería abandonar la ciudad es cuando los atan ahí mismo en el primer árbol o farola.
> 
> Es en plan "Querías irte? Pues aquí te quedas. Atado."
> 
> Sin comentarios.



Las de esas fotos las vimos hace unas semanas ya, quizas hasta un mes. 3 Chicas jovenes gitanillas (16-18). Creo que las acusaban de estar robando.
En la filmacion no se les veia pegarlas, se veian encinatadas y les habian pintado la cara de verde.

Edit:
Aqui una foto del 23 de marzo:









Ukrayna'da Neo-Nazi dehşeti... Romanları hedef aldılar


Ukrayna’da devlet destekli Neo-Nazi milisler, Ukrayna'nın doğusundaki savaştan kaçıp ülkenin batısındaki Lviv şehrine gelen Roman kadınları direğe bağlayarak teşhir etti. Görüntüler, 2018’den beri Ukrayna’da Romanlara yapılan saldırıları hatırlattı.




odatv4.com


----------



## No al NOM (27 Abr 2022)

Por cada cuenta de Twitter eliminada crearé 3 alternativas, pasadme canales para hacer retweet


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 Abr 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Las de esas fotos las vimos hace unas semanas ya, quizas hasta un mes. 3 Chicas jovenes gitanillas (16-18). Creo que las acusaban de estar robando.
> En la filmacion no se les veia pegarlas, se veian encinatadas y les habian pintado la cara de verde.
> 
> Aqui una foto del 23 de marzo:



Sí, habrá mas motivos. Robos y pequeños delitos o supuestos traidores acusados de ser prorrusos. Sin juicio previo ni gaitas, porque lo decide una turba. Esto es bueno si te llevas de muerte con un vecino cabrón por ejemplo, basta con jalear en la calle y alentar a unos cuantos de que está conspirando con los rusos y ya tienes a tu vecino atado a una farola.


----------



## No al NOM (27 Abr 2022)

Ganaremos en el campo de batalla y fuera también, por las buenas o por las malas


----------



## willbeend (27 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Sí, habrá mas motivos. Robos y pequeños delitos o supuestos traidores acusados de ser prorrusos. Sin juicio previo ni gaitas, porque lo decide una turba. Esto es bueno si te llevas de muerte con un vecino cabrón por ejemplo, basta con jalear en la calle y alentar a unos cuantos de que está conspirando con los rusos y ya tienes a tu vecino atado a una farola.



Si sin duda, al final son vicios de basura cobarde.


----------



## Simo Hayha (27 Abr 2022)

SU34 ruso derribado ayer. Deben ir como 10 SU34 derribados desde que empezó la invasión nazirrusa.


----------



## Simo Hayha (27 Abr 2022)

Explosiones en Belgorod, orcorrusia. 

Ucrania debe desnazificar esta parte de cochinorrusia y después hacer un referendum de autodeterminación. Les unen lazos culturales históricos con Ucrania y si haces un referendum (una vez expulsados los colonos rusos) muchos de sus habitantes querrían unirse a Ucrania.


----------



## ferrys (27 Abr 2022)

Estos deben de ser los listos de Israel. Con sus caras, sus nombres, su graduación. Luego llorarán y pedirán que les salven.


----------



## Simo Hayha (27 Abr 2022)

Fuego en depósitos de combustible en Bryansk, orcurrusia

Ucrania debe desnazificar esta parte de cochinorrusia y después hacer un referendum de autodeterminación. Les unen lazos culturales históricos con Ucrania y si haces un referendum (una vez expulsados los colonos rusos) muchos de sus habitantes querrían unirse a Ucrania.


----------



## Simo Hayha (27 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Fuego en depósitos de combustible en Bryansk, orcurrusia



jajaja, menuda cara de tontos que se les pone a los rusos cuando ven el caos de la guerra de cerca. Es esto la guerra de Ucrania?, se preguntan  .Anda que no le quedan cosas que ver al orcorruso medio. Esto es como cuando los alemanes andaban a lo loco por media Europa y la clase media alemana escuchaba las noticias como si de una radionovela se tratase.


----------



## ccartech (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## lostsoul242 (27 Abr 2022)

Atonito dijo:


> Este hombre esta a otro nivel, comparas a *Vladímir Vladímirovich Putin* con cualquier dirigente occidental y el resultado es bochornoso, ya ni hablemos del ga ga Biden, viejo y senil dando la cara por un imperio en decadencia.
> 
> Si es que no hay color...



Es que con tantos precedentes de mierda que le han creado a Rusia , tiene Putin como para estar 2 vidas mas puteando haciendo EXACTAMENTE las mismas cosas que ha hecho la OTAN incluso a mucho menor escala y seguir dejando al tontolhaba de turno que mande en la ONU avergonzado como un colegial . El motivo por el que España no reconocio nunca a Kosovo se llama Cataluña/Euskadi precisamente . Aunque no descarto que los gusanos follanatos que nos gobiernan sobre todo ultimamente sean capaces de reconocer tambien lo de Kosovo para poder oler un pedito del Pañales Cagaos .
En parte me encantaria que los lazis volvieran a la carga con su anti-españolismo y esta vez con apoyo de USA para ver que hacen todos esos pedazo de gilipollas pro-OTAN que ahora son muy ucranianos anti-rusos en este y otros foros . Porque hasta Cataluña fue una vez un reino independiente (junto a Aragon) y co-fundador de España , pero Ucrania no ha sido independiente en su vida hasta ahora hulio . Hubo una serie de principados Rus unidos que se llamaron Rus de Kiev y ocupaban la actual Bielorusia+Novgorod , eran los origenes de Rusia hasta que los mongoles los machacaron y fueron los del Rus de Moscovia quienes les echaron y reconstruyeron TODO a pesar de que los polacos fueron a joder , por entonces no existia ni la palabra Ucrania .


----------



## España1 (27 Abr 2022)

UK bombardeando Rusia?


----------



## Nico (27 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> SU34 ruso derribado ayer. *Deben ir como 10 SU34 derribados* desde que empezó la invasión nazirrusa.




Son *cuatro* en realidad, pero hay 14.000 vídeos en TikTok, 9.200 mensajes de Twitter y en el Foro lo han puesto 92 veces. 


Ahh.. y me olvidaba. Además han puesto 22 veces un videojuego tratando de pasarlo como real y algún que otro derribo antiguo o de otros países.


----------



## Simo Hayha (27 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Son *cuatro* en realidad, pero hay 14.000 vídeos en TikTok, 9.200 mensajes de Twitter y en el Foro lo han puesto 92 veces.
> 
> 
> Ahh.. y me olvidaba. Además han puesto 22 veces un videojuego tratando de pasarlo como real y algún que otro derribo antiguo o de otros países.



Nop  la wikipedia dice que iban 7 derribos confirmados, con la última referencia del 10 de abril. Entre ayer y hoy han derribado otros dos y a esos suma los que no hayan podido ser filmados o verificados y tienes facilmente más de diez.

Es un ejército de retrasados mandado por subnormales, no lo des más vueltas Nico.


----------



## clapham5 (27 Abr 2022)

un post corto porque el clapham se va a dormir 
TODO ESTA BAJO CONTROL . El Zar necesita que los rusos esten acojonados , horrorizados y en shock 
ACCION REACCION . Creas un problema ( los ataques ukros a territorio ruso ) y buscas la solucion : La Duma aprueba la declaracion de Guerra y el uso de metodos mas bestias contra el enemigo . Entonces es cuando empezara la Guerra de verdad


----------



## Simo Hayha (27 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> un post corto porque el clapham se va a dormir
> TODO ESTA BAJO CONTROL . El Zar necesita que los rusos esten acojonados , horrorizados y en shock
> ACCION REACCION . Creas un problema ( los ataques ukros a territorio ruso ) y buscas la solucion : La Duma aprueba la declaracion de Guerra y el uso de metodos mas bestias contra el enemigo . Entonces es cuando empezara la Guerra de verdad



jaja menudo pánfilo estás hecho. A ti, como los cochinorrusos, os queda mucho que aprender.


----------



## Nico (27 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> La Duma aprueba la declaracion de Guerra y el uso de metodos mas bestias contra el enemigo . Entonces es cuando empezara la Guerra de verdad





Simo Hayha dijo:


> jaja menudo pánfilo estás hecho




Lo que dice Clapham es correcto en la cuestión de fondo. Rusia no declaró la guerra sino que encaró una "operación especial" (lo que quieras que sea eso), bastante morigerada.

Si los ataques ucranianos fuera del escenario de combate (y al territorio ruso) *dan lugar a la declaración de guerra*, el tipo de medidas, acciones, armas y objetivos *escalan de un modo brutal*.

Lo loco de esto es que Ucrania no puede ganar (lo saben ellos, lo saben los rusos, lo saben los ingleses, lo sabe todo el mundo), pero están haciendo todo lo posible *por convertir su problema en un asunto GLOBAL.*

Puedo en parte entenderlo desde la perspectiva ucraniana. Puedo entender que es el objetivo de ingleses y norteamericanos... pero lo que me parece LOQUISIMO es que *países que van a ser MUY afectados, no le paren los pies a Zelinsky* (desde los bálticos, Polonia, los nórdicos y, por qué no, Alemania incluso cuando se corte el suministro de gas y petróleo).

Esto empieza a parecerse MUCHO a los prolegómenos de la I GM (o de la segunda, pero más de la primera)... la diferencia es que ahora puede escalar a nivel nuclear.

_*¿No queda nadie decente que no esté loco o sea un psicópata al mando?  *_


----------



## Nefersen (27 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Good news from our frontline: the enemy continues to surrender en masse This happens on different sectors of the front. So, today, near Yampol, a group of 79 Brigade of the Armed Forces of Ukraine surrendered, they handed over their weapons and property



Como podéis ver en estas fotos, los sanguinarios rusos dejan a los soldados ucranianos capturados fumar cigarrillos para causarles un cáncer de pulmón. Su crueldad no tiene límites.


----------



## NS 4 (27 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Por cierto @calopez , tú dejas que posteen cualquier mierda y mentira de los Pro Otan, a ver si la mierda te llega a salpicar por dejar que manipulen y que eso influya en muertes de Rusos y civiles. No te digo más



Yo en mi vida pense que veria llamar al asesinato de ciudadanos rusos que no han cometido ningun mal...y que no son responsables de las politicas que haga su gobierno. Cada uno es libre de pensar como desee, mientras respete los derechos de los demas. Lo que se esta viendo desde la gigantesca PSYOPS que es el COVID...es ominoso...infamante.


----------



## Nefersen (27 Abr 2022)

En la televisión americana lo de Ucrania ha pasado de portada a mención pasajera obligada por alguna acción diplomática de Blinken. Muy por detrás de la situación en la frontera de México o de la toma de twitter por Elon Musk. Esto se debe, seguramente, a que ven Ucrania perdida y han dado orden de separarse discretamente para que su derrota no sea interpretada como una derrota americana. Algo parecido sucedió con Siria. En cuanto los rusos enderezaron la cosa y Assad reconquistó su país, el tema desapareció por completo de los mass mierda.


----------



## Magick (27 Abr 2022)

@theragex
El Reino Unido entregará misiles de alta tecnología de la clase Brimstone a Ucrania en las próximas semanas, posiblemente antes del 10 de mayo, dijo el Subsecretario de Defensa del Reino Unido, James Hippie.


----------



## Magick (27 Abr 2022)

Belgorod:


----------



## Magick (27 Abr 2022)

Aparentemente, el primer vídeo con el hecho del uso en combate de los sistemas antitanque franceses de MILÁN en Ucrania.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (27 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> @theragex
> El Reino Unido entregará misiles de alta tecnología de la clase Brimstone a Ucrania en las próximas semanas, posiblemente antes del 10 de mayo, dijo el Subsecretario de Defensa del Reino Unido, James Hippie.



Sigamos escalando...!!


----------



## Magick (27 Abr 2022)

Las tropas rusas bombardearon Zelenodolsk en la región de Dnipropetrovsk, dañó la subestación eléctrica. 1 persona herida


----------



## apocalippsis (27 Abr 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Que yo sepa Polonia tiene reservas más llenas de toda UE. Creo que para 90 días más de lo podemos tirar de la producción propia. Veo que a Gazprom le gusta cortar el gas a los clientes con los que pierde arbitraje internacional. Tampoco es la casualidad que lo han cortado al país de la UE que mejor preparado está para el corte. Sorpresa ninguna. Polonia debería ir descontando el pago por cada día de corte de suministro de elo que queda de contrato.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



No entiendo eso de las reservas mas llenas, ¿en donde, en un botijo o en una bañera? porque esto es lo que hay,


----------



## JAG63 (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## JAG63 (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## JAG63 (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## visaman (27 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo cerré un buen negocio hace unos años, por poder hablar en español con un Empresario moldavo.
> Los demás, que eran rusos, nos miraban como si viniéramos de Marte. Fue divertidísimo, aparte de productivo.



cada dia te pareces mas a don vito corleone con tus ofertas irrechazables


----------



## visaman (27 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Han sacado neumáticos lisos pero sigue lloviendo en la carrera



esta mañana mas que en coche aprecia que iba en una lancha de vigilancia aduanera buscando pateras camino del curro como llovía a jarros en Madrid.


----------



## visaman (27 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> En eso están.
> Para "defender y preservar la independencia y soberanía" de Moldavia frente a los rusos.
> (Y no tiene nada que ver con la Gran Rumanía, pero nada de nada, palabrita del niño Jesús...)
> Y el Dniester, frontera natural obvia.
> ...



a ver como va el tema que me voy 5 días fuera y la lían parda


----------



## Magick (27 Abr 2022)

__





Sitrep: Operation Z | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is





"Ucrania está agitando algo en Transnistria. Se han producido múltiples ataques de sabotaje, incluido uno contra una instalación militar, destruyendo dos torres de radio y dañando otras.

Ahora se habla mucho y rumores, como lo siguiente: _"Ahora _las _cuentas _de _tel.gram de Transnistria están afirmando que los militares ucranianos se concentraron en su frontera: "Según los suscriptores. En la frontera con Transnistria, se observó una gran concentración de tropas ucranianas, en particular tanques y otros vehículos blindados._

Y gran parte de este rumor podría ser descartado si no fuera por los ataques sospechosos que ahora ocurren repentinamente en tierra de Transnistria, y las siguientes declaraciones de un destacado periodista ucraniano y, a partir del año pasado, exasesor del jefe del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania, quien al parecer dijo hoy:

_"Ucrania tiene el derecho legal de desmilitarizar las instalaciones militares de las tropas rusas que nos amenazan", escribió el editor en jefe de la odiosa publicación Censor en las redes sociales. no, asesor del jefe del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania, Yuriy Butusov.

*Dijo que esto permitiría capturar prisioneros rusos para su intercambio, "eliminar la amenaza de un gran avance por parte de las tropas rusas", apoderarse de grandes arsenales de municiones. Liberar dos brigadas ucranianas estacionadas en la frontera entre Ucrania y moldava

Solo queda una oportunidad para salvar a Mariupol, una huelga en Transnistria", asesor del Ministro de Defensa de Ucrania".*_

(Rusia, por cierto, tiene más de 4000 prisioneros de la AFU, 300 de ellos oficiales. Solo se tomaron más prisioneros de guerra en la planta de acero de Illych que todos los prisioneros de RF y LPR/DPR en manos ucranianas juntas.)

Por lo tanto, no solo está flotando esta idea como una forma de apoderarse de grandes arsenales de munición como ya hemos descrito anteriormente, sino como una última oportunidad de granizo para salvar a Mariupol apoderándose de suficientes prisioneros rusos que podrían utilizarse como palanca en un intercambio. Curiosamente, este comentario coincide con las demandas de ayer de Arestovych/Kiev de que:

1. debería haber una negociación con Rusia justo en las paredes de la fábrica de Azovstal y

2. que se intercambien prisioneros de guerra rusos por todos los militantes de Azov y los infantes de marina de la 36.a Brigada actualmente atrapados en la fábrica.

El problema con esta demanda es que Ucrania no tiene ni cerca de la cantidad de prisioneros de guerra que igualaría el número de militantes restantes en Azovstal. Ucrania "afima" tener alrededor de 500 prisioneros de guerra totales para Rusia/DPR/LPR, y es probable que este número se infle en gran medida el doble o más. Por otro lado, Azovstal tiene más de 2000 militantes atrapados restantes en algunos informes. Así que aparentemente algunos en Kiev imaginan que la captura de personal ruso de mantenimiento de la paz en Transnistria podría igualar este comercio y permitir el intercambio por los azovitas atrapados.

_#Ucrania y #Rumania planean una agresión conjunta contra #Transnistria (República Moldava Pridnestroviana) a finales de abril-principios de mayo. Los militares rumanos disfrazados de militares moldavos se están entrenando en campamentos en Rumanía y llegan a #Moldova en gran número._

*Existe el rumor de que un "gran número de soldados y oficiales rumanos" han sido desplegados en Moldavia bajo uniformes moldavos, incluidos oficiales y comandantes reemplazados por homólogos rumanos.

El objetivo parece ser un enorme sitio de almacenamiento militar en Kolbasnaya, que la gente dice hiperbólicamente que tiene suficientes proyectiles de artillería para durar una guerra de 10 años. Es comprensible que Ucrania esté echando espuma por la boca para adquirir esta munición, ya que tiene una grave escasez de la misma. "Rumores" de que ya se está planeando un ataque a Tiraspol desde finales de abril hasta principios de mayo.

Esto es preocupante debido a la naturaleza agravante de otros informes sobre acumulaciones clandestinas de Polonia y otros países.*

Ahora, gran parte de eso es muy especulativo, pero se suman a un creciente concierto de pruebas sobre las potencias occidentales / la creciente participación de la OTAN en el flanco occidental de Ucrania. De hecho, algunos de estos son de hace unos días y los retuve debido a su naturaleza especulativa, pero debido a los ataques concretos de hoy contra Transnistria, estas cosas comienzan a parecer cada vez más reales...

... El jefe de la RPD también anunció que la fábrica de Azovstal no se reconstruirá, mientras que las fábricas de Azovmash e Illych al norte de ella lo serán. Esta podría ser una advertencia ominosa para los restos de Azov, ya que significaría que Rusia no tendría reparos en destruir completamente el Azovstal. Lo único que parece estar deteniéndolos es la aparente confirmación de que Azov de hecho está reteniendo a muchos civiles (reclaman 1000) como rehenes en el sótano, incluidos muchos niños, de los cuales ya se han publicado vídeos.

Claramente están utilizando a los civiles como su última moneda de cambio y es una situación difícil para Rusia navegar, ya que no quiere crear una masacre de mujeres y niños bombardeando las posiciones ni ser responsable de su hambre sitiando la fábrica indefinidamente. Esta es la razón principal por la que continúan las negociaciones.

*Hubo algunos informes de que Azov no confía en Kiev y, de hecho, ahora quiere ser liberado a un "tercer país", que al parecer es Turquía. Si es cierto, esto tendría sentido, ya que hubo informes hace semanas de que Kiev, de hecho, incluso lanzó misiles Tochka contra Azov en Mariupol, mostrando una clara fricción secreta de algún tipo entre el batallón nacionalista y las autoridades ucranianas...*


----------



## visaman (27 Abr 2022)

na en doce años en España se desarrollara una pila de combustible de fusión de gazpacho de alto rendimiento y las centrales de fusión atómica a base de salmorejo que mediante bombardeo protónico fija el deuterio dando una reacción optima energética serán cienes y cienes.


----------



## mazuste (27 Abr 2022)

Es curioso como en un terreno tan favorable de las redes, 
sorprende ver cómo, según la infobox de Wikipedia, 
ni cristo apoya a la Ucrania.


----------



## Artedi (27 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No hay ningún Apartheid, yo sigo teniendo mis amistades en Rusia exactamente igual, lo único en lo que tengo dudas es en cuando voy a poder ir, ya que, según lo que yo sé, no están dando visados de turismo (mira, sería un gesto)



Saludos desde Moscú, decir que no sólo me dieron el visado de turismo, sino que jamás tardaron menos en dármelo (pedido un lunes por la mañana, por la tarde me avisaron de que ya estaba listo). Eso sí, entrar en el país, ni que tengas visado, lleva un tiempo de comprobaciones. Yo estuve dos horas retenido en Sheremetievo mientras comprobaban todo, y me hicieron una extensa entrevista personal. Debo decir que fue un placer hacerla dado que ambos, entrevistador y entrevistado, estábamos absolutamente alineados. La vida en Moscú es normal 100%, y de hecho en ninguna de mis visitas anteriores me había parecido tan agradable.


----------



## amcxxl (27 Abr 2022)

Hubo información sobre el comienzo del asalto a Gulyai-Pole.


Se infligió un segundo ataque con misiles en el puente ferroviario en Zatoka, región de Odessa.


Tomado Kirovsk en la LRN.
Helicópteros de ataque Mi-28N "Night Hunter" y Ka-52 "Alligator", así como aviones de ataque Su-25SM3, destruyen la defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Popasnaya


Tu cara cuando es un trofeo intacto un hummer americano


El Consejo Económico Unificado (CEE) permitió a los empresarios de las regiones de Kharkiv, Kherson y Zaporozhye de Ucrania importar bienes de Rusia a través de la LPR.


Agentes de policía del Ministerio del Interior de la LPR detuvieron a un residente local del pueblo. Cosaco Lopan del distrito Dergachevsky de la región de Kharkiv, quien filmó el movimiento de las columnas militares de la Federación Rusa en video a su amigo, y transmitió información a la SBU y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Abr 2022)

SITUACIÓN EN EL FRENTE ORIENTAL AL 26 DE ABRIL DE 2022

•El 26 de abril, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF tomaron el control del pueblo de Spivakovka;

• Los enfrentamientos entre las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa continúan en Popasna;

•Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa en Maryinka;

•Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa en el sur de Rubizhne.


----------



## visaman (27 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Bueno, esperaba un poco más de hidalguía de tu parte (_me confundí de usuario, estaba enojando porque me dejó mi novio y me desquité contigo, o algo por el estilo_).
> 
> En fin. Me perderé tus simpáticos temas gay (que realmente me resultaban de lo más interesantes), pero sólo paso al ignore a troles, spamers y gente que insulta sin razón. En tu caso es la tercera.
> 
> En serio que me apena.



estas tu mu chulo lunfardo ignorador e matasiete con el facon foril muuu afilado y la guapería inflaccionada argentina stylle.


----------



## mazuste (27 Abr 2022)

EEUU si que se encuentra atascado en calle sin salida con su paranoica política de sanciones
contra Rusia. Les es imposible seguir escalando sin salir escaldados provocando mas inflación
y nuevas asfixias en las cadenas de suministro mundiales.
Claro que, como la ballena en la piscina, tampoco le queda espacio de maniobra hegemónica
para ceder la victoria a Putin.


----------



## cienaga (27 Abr 2022)

que quereis que os diga solo veo informaciones, que son como hacerse trampas al solitario como:

*Russian troops attempted a breakthrough near Virnopilla of Kharkiv region, but failed

*
siempre ponen but failed y al cabo de cinco dias



*Russian troops attempted to advance towards Tavriiske and Nova Zoria in Mykolaiv region, but failed



asi que dentro de cinco dias esto estara tal que asi, que sera un otro "but fail"



y me fastidia, ucrania podria poner en serios apuros a rusia en una batalla decisiva y solo esta pegando aguijonazos de escorpion

ningun mapa es fiable a estas alturas*



dicen que en esa zona hay
2 brigadas mecanizadas
1 brigada de inf marina
1 batallon d einf marina
esto es la linea del frente
en mykolaiv
1 brigada logistica?
1 brigadas de inf marina + 1 batallon
1 reg artilleria
1 brigada de infanteria
2 brigadas helitransportadas?
1 brigada de Fuerzas especiales (SOF)

me parece que las unidades estan sobredimensionadas a la realidad


----------



## No al NOM (27 Abr 2022)

He leído estos días que todo el material que entregan tienen que pagarlo los Ucros después?


----------



## explorador (27 Abr 2022)

Otro cigarro más apagado, estos miserables rusos que descuidados son


----------



## crocodile (27 Abr 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Saludos desde Moscú, decir que no sólo me dieron el visado de turismo, sino que jamás tardaron menos en dármelo (pedido un lunes por la mañana, por la tarde me avisaron de que ya estaba listo). Eso sí, entrar en el país, ni que tengas visado, lleva un tiempo de comprobaciones. Yo estuve dos horas retenido en Sheremetievo mientras comprobaban todo, y me hicieron una extensa entrevista personal. Debo decir que fue un placer hacerla dado que ambos, entrevistador y entrevistado, estábamos absolutamente alineados. La vida en Moscú es normal 100%, y de hecho en ninguna de mis visitas anteriores me había parecido tan agradable.



Según las TV OTAN en Rusia la gente ya se come el césped de la calle y están en la miseria, ejjjjjjjjjj que las sanciones funcionan.

Que disfrutes de Rusia compañero. Buen viaje


----------



## Malevich (27 Abr 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Ya queda menos para que otra vez hordas de polacas corran a limpiar retretes en Dublín para poder llenar la mesa de pierogi
> 
> Lo siento



En Irlanda debe haber más polacos que en Polonia....


----------



## No al NOM (27 Abr 2022)

Qué ciudades quedan por liberar en Donestk?

Krasnoarmisk
kramatorsk
Slov yansk

No?


----------



## vil. (27 Abr 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> La gran conclusión siguiendo este hilo es que los foreros no se enteran de que va esto. Tantos rusos como ucranianos nos deberían importar poco. Aquí lo importante son nuestros intereses y nuestro propio bienestar.
> Nos guste mas o nos guste menos Rusia es fundamental para Europa. No podemos sobrevivir sin sus recursos. La pregunta es si se los podemos robar. La respuesta es no. ¿Entonces?
> Afortunadamente ya hay países que empiezan a recular. La realidad no es como nos la están contando y ya lo estamos viendo. Ahora empieza la psyop de la guerra nuclear pero mientras nuestras economías se van a tomar por culo.
> Europa no puede permitirse esta guerra. Y la guerra va para largo. ¿Que va a hacer Europa?. Esa es la gran incógnita. O siguen a sus amos globalistas con las posibles revueltas y la ruina asegurada. O se plantan y empieza a velar por sus intereses a ver que se puede salvar.
> Ya hay países que empiezan a salirse del guion. No queda otra.



Dicen los ingleses, muy certeramente, que su país no tiene amigos, tiene intereses...

Los ciudadanos, cuando no piensan con el culo y sí con el bolsillo, tampoco tienen amigos o afines, tienen intereses...

Suena mal, suena bien... ES.

A los ciudadanos se nos trata como a niños de guardería y en lugar de decirnos lo que es la realidad nos cuentan memeces, paridas y burdas tonterías... a la gente le habría que decir JUSTO lo que tú has dicho... tómalo o dejalo...

Pero es que vivimos esa realidad que alguien describió en unos post anteriores... Woke creo que les llamó, AZRAEL creo que fue y perdón si me equivoco... DEMASIADO... lo que tú dices para sus oídos es como meterles un purgante triple para caballo en una sóla dosis para sus INFANTILIZADOS cerebros... 

Es lo que hay...


----------



## Harman (27 Abr 2022)

La principal tarea de las Repúblicas Populares


Artículo Original: Sergey Mirkin Una de las cuestiones más difíciles a las que se enfrentan las autoridades y la sociedad de la RPD y la RPL actualmente es cómo hacer que la población de los territ…




slavyangrad.es











La principal tarea de las Repúblicas Populares


27/04/2022

Artículo Original: Sergey Mirkin 


Una de las cuestiones más difíciles a las que se encuentran las autoridades y la sociedad de la RPD y la RPL actualmente es cómo hacer que la población de los territorios liberados sienta que han vuelto a casa. Parte de la población está esperando la llegada de los soldados de la RPD y la RPL desde 2014 y les recibe con lágrimas en los ojos. No es a ellos a quien hay que convencer de nada. Ellos, pese al horror de la batalla, comprenden que los soldados de Rusia y Donbass les llevan la liberación. Pero, por desgracia, no todos son tan conscientes. Muchas de las personas que apoyaron a las repúblicas en 2014 se encontraron en los territorios bajo autoridad ucraniana y simplemente aceptaron lo que estaba ocurriendo, que su lengua materna y sus valores estaban siendo borrados, que sus ciudades y calles eran renombradas sin su consentimiento. La población no estaba satisfecha con ello, pero comenzaron a vivir según el principio de “es lo que hay”. Se resignaron, comenzaron a adaptar su vida a las condiciones en las que se encontraban.

Esa es la conclusión a la que puedo llegar a partir de la comunicación con amigos que permanecieron en la parte de Donbass bajo control ucraniano. Ya en 2015-2016, comenzaron a escribir en la correspondencia personal cosas como: ¿Qué más da si se puede usar el ruso en el trabajo y en los servicios públicos? Se puede hablar en casa, eso es lo más importante. Después hablábamos sobre el hecho de que pueden viajar a la Unión Europea sin visado y que las cosas, en general, no son tan malas en Ucrania si no te fijas en la política. Cuando mencionaba la anarquía de Ucrania, cómo se excarcela a asesinos (Sternenko es un ejemplo claro), se persigue a personas por sus ideas políticas, se nombran estadios en honor a criminales nazis, se molestaban y lo calificaban de casos aislados.

En 2017, una persona que en 2014 estaba al cien por cien del lado de la RPD, pero que se encontró al otro lado de la línea de contacto, me escribió que Ucrania ya habría florecido si la población de Donetsk y Lugansk no fuera tan obstinada. Es decir, primero la población enfureció por la situación en la Ucrania de Maidan, después aceptaron la situación como era y finalmente empezaron a ver lo positivo de la realidad en la que viven. Después, incluso comenzaron a culpar a sus antiguos compatriotas de mucho de lo malo que había en su realidad.

No se puede desestimar la propaganda ucraniana. El procesamiento de la información de la población de la Ucrania de Maidan se ha interpretado con eficiencia. Las personas jóvenes son especialmente susceptibles al lavado de cerebro. En 2019, un amigo mío visitó Mariupol y fue a ver a una pareja que conocía hace tiempo. Le sorprendió especialmente cómo le afectaba a su hijo de 14 años, no solo la propaganda ucraniana, sino la propaganda pronazi. Pero cuando intentó explicarle al adolescente que estaba mirando el mundo de una forma incorrecta, sus padres le interrumpieron. Dijeron: “Eso es lo que les enseñan en el colegio. No hace falta confundirle. Tú te irás y nosotros tenemos que vivir aquí”. Un refugiado que vivía en la ciudad contó a los reporteros que alguna de la gente joven de Mariupol había sido expuesta a la propaganda nazi. En su opinión, los jóvenes se han hecho tatuajes con símbolos nazis, cruces y arañas. En vistas de esto, es bueno que la operación especial se haya dado ahora, cuando se ha lavado el cerebro a las personas durante ocho años, no quince o treinta. Ahora aún hay una oportunidad de acabar con esto y explicar a la población la verdadera situación.

Por su parte, Ucrania intenta poner a la población de los territorios liberados contra Donbass y Rusia. El Tochka-U de Kramatorsk se usó para dos aspectos. El primero es crear una imagen del sangriento crimen de Rusia para la prensa y políticos occidentales. El segundo es avivar la llama del odio contra Rusia en los corazones de la ciudad. Pero Kramatorsk es, en cierta forma, una ciudad sagrada para Donbass, las primeras batallas contra la Ucrania de Maidan comenzaron en Slavyansk y Kramatorsk. Es bueno que la provocación del régimen de Kiev fuera tan torpe. En Kramatorsk, la población que no ha perdido la capacidad de pensar de forma crítica se ha dado cuenta de que fue Ucrania quien atacó la estación de tren. Pero creo que no será la última provocación del _equipo Ze_ para hacer que la población de la parte de Donbass controlada por Ucrania odie a Rusia.

Además, Ucrania quiere obligar a la población a abandonar los territorios liberados de Donbass. Es necesario para su bonita imagen de propaganda, para decir que la población no quiere vivir en la RPD y en la RPL. Por eso, la compañía Metinvest del oligarca Rinat Ajmetov anunció que pagará dos tercios del salario solo a aquellos empleados de las fábricas de Mariupol que abandonen la ciudad en dirección a territorio ucraniano. Quienes se queden en la ciudad o se marchen a la RPD o Rusia no recibirán nada. Si quieres percibir un ingreso, vete a Ucrania.

Para las autoridades de la RPD y la RPL, la tarea principal es establecer una vida lo más normal posible en los territorios liberados. La frase “si es posible” debe subrayarse, ya que los nazis de Azov y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han hecho todo lo que estaba en su mano para infligir el máximo daño a las poblaciones de las que han sido expulsados. En Mariupol, Azov ha prendido fuego a edificios residenciales y no ha permitido a la población apagar los incendios.

Pero incluso en esas condiciones, las autoridades de Donbass intentan dar pasos para mejorar la vida de la ciudad. En Mariupol, Denis Pushilin ha nombrado a un nuevo alcalde, Konstantin Ivaschenko, natural de Mariupol. Donetsk ha nombrado a una persona que no es de fuera, que es local. Ivaschenko tiene experiencia de gestión, fue director de Azovmash y conoce los problemas de la ciudad, ya que fue concejal. Y algo que también es importante: fue elegido en las elecciones como candidato de la Plataforma Opositora por la Vida. Esto indica que no es un hombre de Ajmetov. Las personas del oligarca entraron en las instituciones locales en las listas del Bloque Opositor. Ajmetov fue coronado rey de Mariupol y es difícil encontrar a personas con la cualificación adecuada que no hayan trabajado por el oligarca.

Pese a que aún hay batalla en Mariupol, las autoridades de la ciudad están pensando en cómo organizar el suministro de alimentos y medicinas. Se reparará el suministro de agua, electricidad y gas. Donde haya posibilidad, comenzará la limpieza de escombros y el restablecimiento del orden. Cuando Mariupol esté completamente libre, será uno de los momentos más importantes de la liberación de Donbass. Mariupol es la capital de la región del mar de Azov, la segunda ciudad más importante de la región de Donetsk. Allí hay un bello puerto. Su liberación de la opresión de los nacionalistas será de gran importancia política, da igual cómo la propaganda ucraniana intente devaluarla. En Volnovaja, que ya está completamente liberada, los residentes han comenzado a recibir las pensiones de la RPD y ha comenzado a trabajar un mercado improvisado. Incluso los pequeños éxitos en los territorios liberados son una señal importante para la población en territorios de Donbass aún bajo control ucraniano: la liberación no solo dará el derecho a usar su lengua materna y honrar a sus héroes, sino que las autoridades de la RPD y la RPL establecerán una vida normal en sus ciudades. Tendremos que trabajar con aquellos que han sido víctima de la propaganda ucraniana. Hace falta una especie de exorcismo. Puede llevar meses, pero la población comprenderá que se equivocó. Y volverán a casa no solo físicamente, sino también espiritualmente.


----------



## No al NOM (27 Abr 2022)

El pedófilo Bandera tiene que estar retorciéndose en la tumba viendo a sus nazis palmar de lo lindo


----------



## visaman (27 Abr 2022)

yo estoy empezando a ver empresas que dan de baja trabajadores rusos


----------



## Gotthard (27 Abr 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> * y me fastidia, ucrania podria poner en serios apuros a rusia en una batalla decisiva y solo esta pegando aguijonazos de escorpion*



Ucrania no tiene estructura de mando más allá de nivel batallón. Cada agrupación tiene su propio señor de la guerra y no hay un mando de armas combinadas ni un Estado Mayor ni nada que se le parezca ni de lejos. Hay unos cuantos "generales" puestos ahi a titulo decorativo en Kiev, pero lo cierto es que incluso las unidades de las UAF dan la sensación de que cada una hace la guerra por su cuenta y que son los señores de la guerra nacionalistas los que deciden el destino de las unidades regulares en su territorio.

Basicamente el orden de batalla ucraniano son unidades guerrilleras atrincheradas de forma estática en zonas urbanas con mucha coheteria y civiles. Desde ahi lanzan escaramuzas, pero no tienen ninguna unidad movil que pueda agrupar todos los juguetes carisimos que les estamos regalando con nuestros impuestos y nuestro futuro. Como se observa por las capturas de material de los rusos, la intendencia es tambien primitiva y basicamente es a marica el ultimo, porque no tiene sentido que los rusos puedan capturarles arsenales en la linea del frente, esas armas tenian que estar ya repartidas a nivel de compañía.

No obstante la falta de mando conjunto no es que sea mala necesariamente, tiene sus ventajas. Fidel Castro tenia una estructura similar, solo que con selva en vez de edificios y no le fue mal militarmente hablando (claro que el ejercito de Fulgencio Batista era lo que era).


----------



## amcxxl (27 Abr 2022)

En el norte de Donbass, Rusia ha moldeado estratégicamente el campo de batalla y parece que Ucrania no tiene la capacidad de continuar con su estilo tradicional de contraataques, aparte de hacia la punta de lanza de Izyum, desde donde Rusia continúa avanzando hacia el oeste.


El área del mapa en vivo acaba de actualizarse ahora. Rusia reclama más terreno al oeste de Izyum y también se muda a Yampil. Las tropas orientales en el saliente ahora están aisladas de Sloviansk


El Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania informó que en el sector de Izyum, las fuerzas rusas continuaron sus operaciones ofensivas en dirección a Barvinkovo, tomando el control de las afueras del noreste de la aldea de Velyka Komyshuvakha y capturando la aldea de Zavody.


----------



## Gotthard (27 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Pongo en spoiler cuando se ve algo directamente. El video que citas si no le das al play NO se ve nada. Y está avisado lo de contenido explicito.



No soy yo censor, pero en fin, que yo no colgaría videos donde aparezcan cadaveres de soldados uniformados. Se que suena muy nenaza, pero tengo mis razones personales y escribi a impulso. Na, olvídalo, haces buenos aportes al hilo.


----------



## coscorron (27 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pues no hay problema, ahora Polonia solo tiene que buscar ese 55% de gas que le falta en unas semanas antes de que se quede sin el.
> Y sobre los Euros, al paso que vamos va a valer menos que el rublo



Parece que llenaron las reservas de almacenamiento hasta el 76% así que pueden tener suministro más o menos asegurado hasta el Otoño .. A partir de ese momento empiezan los problemas y puede ser que no tengan capacidad para sustituirlo por mcuho gasoducto nuevo conNoruega y a pesar de la regasificadora que han construido ... Da la sensación de que Alemania pretende hacer lo mismo, llenar sus reservas y dejar de comprar. Que es lo que va a ocurrir?? Esto va a ocurrir ...




De 93 a 103 en un sólo día que es una subida de más del 10 % y veremos que pasa después ... A Bulgaria tambien le han cortado el gas, en este caso es solamente el 90 % del gas que consumen. Si Polonia lo tiene crudo Bulgaria directamente va al gran apagon.


----------



## visaman (27 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> JAJAJAJA la mesa es la polla



hay que hacer un hilo especial de las mesas de Putin


----------



## cienaga (27 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Ucrania no tiene estructura de mando más allá de nivel batallón. Cada agrupación tiene su propio señor de la guerra y no hay un mando de armas combinadas ni un Estado Mayor ni nada que se le parezca ni de lejos. Hay unos cuantos "generales" puestos ahi a titulo decorativo en Kiev, pero lo cierto es que incluso las unidades de las UAF dan la sensación de que cada una hace la guerra por su cuenta y que son los señores de la guerra nacionalistas los que deciden el destino de las unidades regulares en su territorio.
> 
> Basicamente el orden de batalla ucraniano son unidades guerrilleras atrincheradas de forma estática en zonas urbanas con mucha coheteria y civiles. Desde ahi lanzan escaramuzas, pero no tienen ninguna unidad movil que pueda agrupar todos los juguetes carisimos que les estamos regalando con nuestros impuestos y nuestro futuro. Como se observa por las capturas de material de los rusos, la intendencia es tambien primitiva y basicamente es a marica el ultimo, porque no tiene sentido que los rusos puedan capturarles arsenales en la linea del frente, esas armas tenian que estar ya repartidas a nivel de compañía.
> 
> No obstante la falta de mando conjunto no es que sea mala necesariamente, tiene sus ventajas. Fidel Castro tenia una estructura similar, solo que con selva en vez de edificios y no le fue mal militarmente hablando (claro que el ejercito de Fulgencio Batista era lo que era).



empiezo a pensar que donde pone brigada en realidad son
4 pelotones con sus respectivos bmp o vehiculos apoyados por una seccion de carros que suelen ser 2 tanques
donde pone regimiento en realidad son
5 pelotones mas un peloton de especialista, con un anticarro, una ametralladora o misil SAM portatil
donde pone batallon en realidad son 
1 peloton


----------



## Gotthard (27 Abr 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> que quereis que os diga solo veo informaciones, que son como hacerse trampas al solitario como:
> 
> *Russian troops attempted a breakthrough near Virnopilla of Kharkiv region, but failed
> Ver archivo adjunto 1038947
> ...



Eso vendria a ser el 70% del ejercito ucraniano. Sobredimiensionado no, lo siguiente. Les faltan por poner en el mapilla los ultramarines espaciales y las hermanas de la batalla.


----------



## No al NOM (27 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> En el norte de Donbass, Rusia ha moldeado estratégicamente el campo de batalla y parece que Ucrania no tiene la capacidad de continuar con su estilo tradicional de contraataques, aparte de hacia la punta de lanza de Izyum, desde donde Rusia continúa avanzando hacia el oeste.
> 
> 
> El área del mapa en vivo acaba de actualizarse ahora. Rusia reclama más terreno al oeste de Izyum y también se muda a Yampil. Las tropas orientales en el saliente ahora están aisladas de Sloviansk
> ...



Les queda nada para liberar Luganks. Sievierodonetsk y Popasna

En Donetsk les queda las 3 ciudades que he mencionado más arriba. Las 3 más grandes, pero hay más pequeñas, muchas más


----------



## coscorron (27 Abr 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Di
> 
> 
> Digamos que europa deja de comprar tan solo el 50% del gas a Rusia
> ...



Os creeis vuestras tonterias Europa no puede dejar de comprar ni gas ni petroleo ... Lo comprará en otro lado y el gaso ruso y el petroleo ruso ira a otra parte también ... Cambio de clientes y proveedores solo que en ese juego perdemos un proveedor barato y seguro y con reservas para mucho años y ganamos un proveedor caro y con pocas reservas porque el shale gas americano a este ritmo de producción de agota en unos veinte años. Todos los paises del mundo y en particular los paises del sureste asiatico estan incrementando su consumo de energía ... Si los proveedores habituales no le venden le comprarán a Rusia lo que no le compre la UE.


----------



## Arraki (27 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> En el norte de Donbass, Rusia ha moldeado estratégicamente el campo de batalla y parece que Ucrania no tiene la capacidad de continuar con su estilo tradicional de contraataques, aparte de hacia la punta de lanza de Izyum, desde donde Rusia continúa avanzando hacia el oeste.
> 
> 
> El área del mapa en vivo acaba de actualizarse ahora. Rusia reclama más terreno al oeste de Izyum y también se muda a Yampil. Las tropas orientales en el saliente ahora están aisladas de Sloviansk
> ...



liveuamap no es una fuente fiable, siempre ha sido antirrusa.

Perdón edito

Silversk es la clave de la bolsa


----------



## No al NOM (27 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> liveuamap no es una fuente fiable, siempre ha sido antirrusa.



Entonces que quieres decir compañero, que realmente Rusia tiene más avance en esos mapas? Hasta que punto?


----------



## Gotthard (27 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Dicen los ingleses, muy certeramente, que su país no tiene amigos, tiene intereses...
> 
> Los ciudadanos, cuando no piensan con el culo y sí con el bolsillo, tampoco tienen amigos o afines, tienen intereses...
> 
> ...



A ver, han conseguido que la gente vaya como ovejas a encerrarse en sus domicilios, a pincharse un farmaco en fase experimental.... pues claro que van a tragar con cualquier mierda que les diga la propaganda del gobierno. Vamos derechitos a una guerra que va a destruir todos nuestros medios de vida y la gente va ahi contenta. 

La ecuacion es de x + y = z

Si Rusia pierde la guerra de ucrania, el país colapsa y si colapsa quedara a merced de USA.

Antes que suceda eso Putin o el que le herede juegan la carta nuclear, podeis estar más que seguros.


----------



## midelburgo (27 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> He leído estos días que todo el material que entregan tienen que pagarlo los Ucros después?



El horo nacional ucraniano volo hacia USA en 2014.
¿De que me suena eso?









Ukraine Admits “There Is Almost No Gold Left In The Central Bank Vault”


At the beginning of this month, the volume of gold was about $ 1 billion, or 8% of the total gold reserves. In an interview on Ukraine TV, none other than the head of the Ukraine Central Bank made the stunning admission that




www.commoditytrademantra.com


----------



## visaman (27 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Rusia es el uno de los pocos paises del mundo que tiene cubierto la parte primaria (la alimentación).
> Y no es una tienda. De hecho si Rusia decidiera no exportar/importar nada
> 
> Habria que cerrar la mitad de las centrales nucleares del mundo
> ...



y lo peor la falta de rusas ayssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## visaman (27 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> A ver, han conseguido que la gente vaya como ovejas a encerrarse en sus domicilios, a pincharse un farmaco en fase experimental.... pues claro que van a tragar con cualquier mierda que les diga la propaganda del gobierno. Vamos derechitos a una guerra que va a destruir todos nuestros medios de vida y la gente va ahi contenta.
> 
> La ecuacion es de x + y = z
> 
> ...



y las drojas sin bajar de precio aysssssssss


----------



## Seronoser (27 Abr 2022)

Atonito dijo:


> Este hombre esta a otro nivel, comparas a *Vladímir Vladímirovich Putin* con cualquier dirigente occidental y el resultado es bochornoso, ya ni hablemos del ga ga Biden, viejo y senil dando la cara por un imperio en decadencia.
> 
> Si es que no hay color...



Y el portugués se iba haciendo pequeñito...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> A ver, han conseguido que la gente vaya como ovejas a encerrarse en sus domicilios, a pincharse un farmaco en fase experimental.... pues claro que van a tragar con cualquier mierda que les diga la propaganda del gobierno. Vamos derechitos a una guerra que va a destruir todos nuestros medios de vida y la gente va ahi contenta.
> 
> La ecuacion es de x + y = z
> 
> ...



Es que la OTAN también parece que si pierde la guerra en Ucrania colapsará, y también usará la carta nuclear. Lo de encerrarnos no pintaba nada bien…ahora menos.


----------



## visaman (27 Abr 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Acaba de decir una ministra polaca que tienen las reservas al 76% así que tranquilidad. O piensa que la guerra durará un mes, o han encontrado un yacimiento de gas en medio de Polonia o simplemente se le ha ido la cabeza. ¿Entiendo que no quiere que cunda el pánico, pero si tan independiente eran del gas ruso, por qué lo seguían comprando?



tu sabes por que en usa tienen chistes de Polacos?


----------



## vil. (27 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> A ver, han conseguido que la gente vaya como ovejas a encerrarse en sus domicilios, a pincharse un farmaco en fase experimental.... pues claro que van a tragar con cualquier mierda que les diga la propaganda del gobierno. Vamos derechitos a una guerra que va a destruir todos nuestros medios de vida y la gente va ahi contenta.
> 
> La ecuacion es de x + y = z
> 
> ...



Viene de lejos... viene de... demasiado lejos...

Mira no soy comunista, pero yo votaría a un comunista de verdad, de los de siempre, como el tal Anguita... por qué... porque pienso con el bolsillo y no con el culo... no votaría jamás a un liberal, porqué, porque piensa que el poder es bueno y es adecuado que lo ejerza alguien otro y no nuestros intereses, que por cierto, jamás lo gobernarán, pero...

NO HAY AMIGOS, HAY INTERESES... y muchas veces el enemigo de mi enemigo, que no es mi amigo, pero sí puede servir mejor a mis intereses su existencia, por tanto hay que apuntalarlo...

Mi equipo de futbol es... en cuanto a mi bolsillo mi único equipo son mis intereses... y cuidado, muchas veces los intereses se defienden desde una ética correcta, nunca es bueno apuntalar lo injusto, pero HAY VECES incluso que es necesario...

QUIZAS suena mal, pero es.


----------



## NS 4 (27 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> ¿Dónde hay que firmar para ese mapa?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1038177



Ve pensando en que toman toda Ucrania...no les dejan otro camino...


----------



## visaman (27 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> En la Diplomacia se usa un lenguaje muy particular. A veces el "ciudadano de la calle" que lo lee, no lo entiende, pero los "especialistas" lo conocen perfectamente.
> 
> La famosa "_reunión constructiva y franca_" significa "_no pasó una mierda_".
> 
> ...



nico tienes refugio antinucelar en casa?


----------



## mazuste (27 Abr 2022)

Reiterando, que es gerundio: 
NADIE conoce los planes de Rusia excepto el equipo de Putin y el Estado Mayor. 
Punto. Fin de la vaina. Bazpare...


----------



## NS 4 (27 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Como dijo aquel analista en en programa de Tucker Carlson, es posible que el objetivo principal no sea conquistar toda Ucrania sino destruir al ejército ucraniano. Y parece que es lo que está sucediendo.



Esto no tiene pinta de que sea posible...si dejan Volinia y Galitzia ...seguiran bombardeando desde Galitzia... y Volinia...no es cuestion de la situacion del ejercito ukro o siquiera del pueblo ucraniano...es cuestion de interes del perro anglosionista yanki.


----------



## amcxxl (27 Abr 2022)

Actualización del eje #Izyum: #Rusia ha realizado múltiples avances en las cercanías de #Izyum. Al oeste de Izyum, las tropas #rusas han llegado a las afueras de Velyka Komyshuvakha y están atacando activamente la ciudad. Las tropas también avanzan hacia la ciudad de Barvinkove y hacen un progreso constante.

#Rusia capturó la ciudad de #Zarichne después de intensos combates y ahora ha lanzado un asalto a la ciudad de #Yampil al sur.


----------



## Seronoser (27 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> cada dia te pareces mas a don vito corleone con tus ofertas irrechazables



No, pero no me quejo. Aquí me va muy bien. Gracias a la hospitalidad rusa y lo facil que es cerrar negocios si te lo curras un poco.


----------



## Gotthard (27 Abr 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Acaba de decir una ministra polaca que tienen las reservas al 76% así que tranquilidad. O piensa que la guerra durará un mes, o han encontrado un yacimiento de gas en medio de Polonia o simplemente se le ha ido la cabeza. ¿Entiendo que no quiere que cunda el pánico, pero si tan independiente eran del gas ruso, por qué lo seguían comprando?



También decian que habian firmado en Londres una alianza defensiva que te cagas con Reino Unido y Francia, con la que nadie les iba a invadir en 1939. 

Polonia: ese pais experto de forma histórica en tomar siempre la peor decision de todas las peores decisiones posibles y acabar derroidos hasta la médula.


----------



## Harman (27 Abr 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> Falta Moldavia tambien...
> 
> Si son listos podrian ganar salida al mar



No son listos, y no tienen fuerza.


----------



## visaman (27 Abr 2022)

invasión extraterrestre reptiliana y los foreros de burbuja liderando la resistencia antilagartos


----------



## workforfood (27 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Reiterando, que es gerundio:
> NADIE conoce los planes de Rusia excepto el equipo de Putin y el Estado Mayor.
> Punto. Fin de la vaina. Bazpare...



Nadie los conoce pues lo ha dicho en todos los medios y llevan 2 meses con negociaciones, neutralidad, reconocimiento de Crimea y de las repúblicas de Donetsk y Lugansk. Ucrania solo está por la neutralidad.


----------



## Harman (27 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Con esas reservas no llegan a octubre.
> Por cierto que en la prensa polaca y danesa *hablan de 2023,* no de octubre 2022.



Y bien puede ser 2024, 2025...
Las obras de sabe cuando empiezan, no cuando terminan. Ni a que sobre coste.


----------



## visaman (27 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> No, pero no me quejo. Aquí me va muy bien. Gracias a la hospitalidad rusa y lo facil que es cerrar negocios si te lo curras un poco.



y encima te hinchas a ver secretarias macizas cuando vas a visitar a otros empresarios, tu vida contemplativa de la belleza rusa es muy buena


----------



## Seronoser (27 Abr 2022)

Lo que tenía que hacer Rusia, ya puestos en faena, es abrir un corredor desde Transnistria a Serbia, así con dos cojones, pasando por Rumanía.
Y Serbia quedaría unida a Rusia, por tierra.
Serían 600 kilómetros de nada, desde el sur de lo que antes se llamaba Ucrania, hasta Serbia.


----------



## midelburgo (27 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> @theragex
> El Reino Unido entregará misiles de alta tecnología de la clase Brimstone a Ucrania en las próximas semanas, posiblemente antes del 10 de mayo, dijo el Subsecretario de Defensa del Reino Unido, James Hippie.



Acabaran copiados por los chinos.


----------



## amcxxl (27 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Reiterando, que es gerundio:
> NADIE conoce los planes de Rusia excepto el equipo de Putin y el Estado Mayor.
> Punto. Fin de la vaina. Bazpare...




nadie los conoce en occidente porque nadie escucha a Putin

simplemente si has escuchado sus discursos o has leido sus escritos queda muy claro

otra cuestion es como logre esos objetivos, puede ser a plazos o progresivamente, dependera de lo que tarden en occidente en asumir la realidad


----------



## risto mejido (27 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Polonia: ese pais experto de forma histórica en tomar siempre la peor decision de todas las peores decisiones posibles y acabar derroidos hasta la médula.




es verdad polonia siempre ha tomado las peores decisiones, aparte que estar entre rusia alemania austria le ha llevado a que le den de ostias de toda la vida , mala suerte la ubicacion geografica de polonia


----------



## vil. (27 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Parece que llenaron las reservas de almacenamiento hasta el 76% así que pueden tener suministro más o menos asegurado hasta el Otoño .. A partir de ese momento empiezan los problemas y puede ser que no tengan capacidad para sustituirlo por mcuho gasoducto nuevo conNoruega y a pesar de la regasificadora que han construido ... Da la sensación de que Alemania pretende hacer lo mismo, llenar sus reservas y dejar de comprar. Que es lo que va a ocurrir?? Esto va a ocurrir ...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1038957
> 
> ...



Pues va a ocurrir una subnormalidad o anormalidad inducida y autoinflingida... 

Que al sentir el mercado que va a tenerse escasez de suministros SUBIRÁ EL PRECIO y fruto de ello y por el arte de esa SUBNORMALIDAD: 

- Los rusos vendiendo menos tendrán MAS BENEFICIOS...

Se puede ser MAS GILIPOLLAS?????


----------



## amcxxl (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## Azrael_II (27 Abr 2022)

Russian gas supplies resumed to Poland on Tuesday - operator data (April 27)


Gas supplies under the Yamal contract to Poland for Tuesday edged up after dropping to zero earlier, data from the European Union network of gas transmission operators showed on Wednesday.




www.reuters.com





Rusia reanuda el gas a Polonia

¿Acuerdo? ¿farol? ¿Aviso?

En el vídeo de los mercenarios israelíes me ha parecido verles con un arma anticarros. Como repetimos muchas veces estas armas llegan a mucha distancia, tienen buena precisión y son trituradoras de carne y hierro. 

Según fuentes rusas hay unos 250 tanques (la mayoría por este tipo de armas) destruidos y documentados que pueden ser hasta 500 si contamos los no documentados y unas mil 1.500 víctimas entre heridos y muertos.

Dicen que es un fracaso de estas armas porqué han dejado las reservas de la OTAN secas. Evidentemente serían un fracaso si se hubieran utilizado la mayoría, pero no es así se ha utilizado una mínima parte.

Sino fuera así, no darían estas armas al primer mercenario que pase por Ucrania.

Es un tema muy difícilmente solucionable, Rusia sigue con su política de guerra de 1900-1945 en este tipo de aspectos. La realidad es que solo Dios y Allah puede proteger a los tanques.

Dado que son vulnerables , lentos y consumen inmensos recursos. El ejército ruso ganaría mucho más con vehículos todo terreno a reforzados con una chapa de metal, combinados con algunos tanques. Protegerían igual que un tanque a la práctica (metralla, cascotes, balas) serían mucho más ágiles , de hecho podrían recorrer en algunos casos hasta 1.000 kilómetros en un día (que no es necesario).

El lado malo, no tendrían la capacidad armamentística de un tanque, ni la fuerza ,ni el poder psicológico


----------



## chemarin (27 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Polonia anuncia que Rusia interrumpirá el flujo de gas al país este miércoles*
> 
> Rusia interrumpirá el flujo de gas a Polonia desde este miércoles, tras la *negativa polaca de efectuar los pagos de importación en rublos*, según informó este martes la empresa estatal de gas polaca PGNiG.
> 
> ...



Los polacos viven en una dimensión paralela:


> la empresa tomará las medidas adecuadas para restablecer la entrega de gas natural bajo las condiciones acordadas y se reserva el derecho de reclamar sus derechos contractuales



¿Irán a un Tribunal polaco o de cualquier país de la OTAN? ¿Obligarán a Putin a ir a Varsovia a pedirles perdón?

Los más mayores quizás recuerden que en los EEUU se consideraba a los emigrantes polacos como los más tontos de todos, en su día no lo comprendía, hoy ya veo la luz.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (27 Abr 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> es verdad polonia siempre ha tomado las peores decisiones, aparte que estar entre rusia alemania austria le ha llevado a que le den de ostias de toda la vida , mala suerte la hubicacion geografica de polonia



Polonia siempre ha sido la pica de UK en la zona, igual que Belgica lo era cuando el enemigo era Francia.

Los ingleses siempre han sido mas listos que los demas. Para que conquistar un trozo de tierra a sangre y fuego, si puedes controlarlo igual inundandolo de oro y convirtiendote en su valedor.

Que se desangren otros.


----------



## visaman (27 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Que empiecen los juegos del hambre!!!!!



espérate ansia viva que aun no me he terminado el bocata de chopped con pepino encurtido ruso


----------



## amcxxl (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## visaman (27 Abr 2022)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> Quién es el siguiente?



Alemania quizás


----------



## visaman (27 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> La bolsa cae casi un 10% desde empezó la guerra y un 13% desde enero. A este ritmo en otoño otoño habrá caído un 50% o más. Al final al tito Biden le van a hacer un "Juan Pablo I".



estamos en al era de las caiditas bursátiles y las inflaciones anabolizadas


----------



## Cosmopolita (27 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Los polacos viven en una dimensión paralela:
> 
> ¿Irán a un Tribunal polaco o de cualquier país de la OTAN? ¿Obligarán a Putin a ir a Varsovia a pedirles perdón?
> 
> Los más mayores quizás recuerden que en los EEUU se consideraba a los emigrantes polacos como los más tontos de todos, en su día no lo comprendía, hoy ya veo la luz.



Gazprom ya ha pagado a PGNiG polaco 1500 millones USD por el arbitraje que ya ha perdido. El contrato con Gazprom vence 31.12.2022. ¿La realidad paralela dice Vd? La realidad es que tenemos reservas estratégicas para 90 días, además de fabricar nosotros mismos 1/3 del consumo y poder comprar gas de la UE, además de tener una terminal GLP operativa y segunda a punto de estarlo, además de que Minsk no cobrará por el tránsito del gas vía su territorio. Polonia sí que cobra por el tránsito del gas vía su territorio pero es una cantidad irrisoria que son cacahuetes. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## alnitak (27 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Os creeis vuestras tonterias Europa no puede dejar de comprar ni gas ni petroleo ... Lo comprará en otro lado y el gaso ruso y el petroleo ruso ira a otra parte también ... Cambio de clientes y proveedores solo que en ese juego perdemos un proveedor barato y seguro y con reservas para mucho años y ganamos un proveedor caro y con pocas reservas porque el shale gas americano a este ritmo de producción de agota en unos veinte años. Todos los paises del mundo y en particular los paises del sureste asiatico estan incrementando su consumo de energía ... Si los proveedores habituales no le venden le comprarán a Rusia lo que no le compre la UE.



jajjaa 20 años... el shale americano no da ni para 6 meses


----------



## visaman (27 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Y la bestia salvaje fué prendida, y junto con ella el falso profeta...[ ].
> Estando todavía vivos fueron arrojados al lago de fuego que arde con azufre.
> Pero los demás fueron muertos con la espada larga del que iba en el caballo._



era la espada de crucero modelo ivanov que la sueltas y mata sola.


----------



## Azrael_II (27 Abr 2022)

Booom 

Austria acepta el pago de gas en rublos


----------



## visaman (27 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> En Alemania bien la cosa
> 
> CESTA DE LA COMPRA
> Ver archivo adjunto 1038752



esto es un arrrrgggggggggggg o algo de libro


----------



## visaman (27 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> A mi me sorprende que haya tanto otanista descerebrado por aquí con el único propósito de echar mierda y cachondearse del ejército ruso.
> 
> Y esto lo están haciendo españoles, cuyo ejército tiene submarinos que se hunden por su propio peso tras la botadura y en el que no hay ni dinero ni para municiones. Un ejército 100% Paco salvo honrosas excepciones como los legionarios, que de poco sirven por si solos.
> 
> ...



no te crea el ejercito español esta probando últimamente unas hondas y tirachinas, hechos con materiales ecosostenibles con munición ecológica y con certificado de trans genero positivo, lo vamos a petar en los desfiles.

voy a vomitar o algo


----------



## vil. (27 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1038982



Todo lo que está aconteciendo es SURREALISTA...

Para construir ARMAS se precisan METALES, muchos, muchos, muchos metales...

Para tener metales se precisan ALTOS HORNOS normalmente...

Para que los ALTOS HORNOS funciones se precisa ENERGIA...

Para tener ENERGIA Y QUE SEA ELASTICA A LA DEMANDA se precisa GAS, GAS, GAS y mas gas...

Y luego te llaman proruso por simplemente decir que esta es la guerra de los GILIPOLLAS...

PD. antes de que alguien me venga a contar lo de la energía nuclear... no, no vale para sustituir al gas, la energía nuclear (independientemente del pensamiento sobre ella) no es ELASTICA, no puede seguir a la demanda en momentos puntuales, precisa una demanda establa, cierta y segura para poder operar y mantener su rentabilidad, sin la cual no podría financiarse una central... y eso en cuanto a armas no se suele dar, no es lo mismo el pico de demanda en un momento de conflicto que en la paz... podría producirse hidrógeno en momentos de calma con la nuclear y con ello tener una reserva, pero a ver, qué cantidad de hidrógeno ibas a tener y en qué cantidad de tiempo lo ibas a mantener que eso supondría INVIABILIDAD TAMBIEN... pasa lo mismo con el hidrógeno y las renovables... cuestión de competitividad... el gas sale más a cuenta, con lo cual... Rusia es un mal necesario, guste o no guste y... es lo que hay...


----------



## Seronoser (27 Abr 2022)

Otro día en la oficina...

1. El gas sube casi un 30% hasta los 115 euros el megavatio hora
2. El euro sigue desplomándose, a 1,05 dólares.
3. El rublo sigue apreciándose vs dolar y está a 72
4. El petróleo a 106 dólares, y eso que millones y millones de barriles fueron liberados  

5. Las Bolsas sigues despeñándose.

Me encanta el olor a guano por las mañanas.


----------



## visaman (27 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Doy fe...guardo un gran recuerdo de muchos yankis con los que servi.
> 
> Son gente temerosa de Dios, de valores...a los que les han vendido que Dios es yanki. Tios del medio oeste, currantes, cristianos, padres de familia...con valores tradicionales, que poco o nada tiene que ver con el cenutrio urbanita medio carquiprogre que pulula por Nueva York o L.A.
> 
> ...



yayayaya pero lo que queremos saber si te follaste a la enfermera morritos calientes o a otra militar, pa desestresar


----------



## visaman (27 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> El caballo de a peste ya salió.
> El de la guerra está en plena cabalgada.
> El del hambre parece que calienta a banda.....



el de los espárragos a cinco euros acelera hacia los 7euros a tope


----------



## ProfeInsti (27 Abr 2022)

*Rusia denuncia nuevas explosiones en un depósito de armas en Bélgorod, cerca de la frontera con Ucrania.*


----------



## visaman (27 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Otro día en la oficina...
> 
> 1. El gas sube casi un 30% hasta los 115 euros el megavatio hora
> 2. El euro sigue desplomándose, a 1,05 dólares.
> ...



te falta lo mas importante

como van vestidas hoy tus secretarias


----------



## chemarin (27 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Esto no tiene pinta de que sea posible...si dejan Volinia y Galitzia ...seguiran bombardeando desde Galitzia... y Volinia...no es cuestion de la situacion del ejercito ukro o siquiera del pueblo ucraniano...es cuestion de interes del perro anglosionista yanki.



Posible pero no probable, los perros obedecen a los amos hasta cierto punto, mira los polacos como no quisieron enviar los aviones a Ucrania, le dijeron al amo que si acaso los enviaran ellos.


Cosmopolita dijo:


> Gazprom ya ha pagado a PGNiG polaco 1500 millones USD por el arbitraje que ya ha perdido. El contrato con Gazprom vence 31.12.2022. ¿La realidad paralela dice Vd? La realidad es que tenemos reservas estratégicas para 90 días, además de fabricar nosotros mismos 1/3 del consumo y poder comprar gas de la UE, además de tener una terminal GLP operativa y segunda a punto de estarlo, además de que Minsk no cobrará por el tránsito del gas vía su territorio. Polonia sí que cobra por el tránsito del gas vía su territorio pero es una cantidad irrisoria que son cacahuetes.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Gazprom - PGNiG. Gazprom retiró su pedido de arbitraje con respecto a EuRoPol Gaz - Noticias Ultimas

Es el único arbitraje que he encontrado, y lo retiró Gazprom, no es que lo perdiera, ¿a cuál te refieres? Además de que ese arbitraje era en condiciones "normales", en un estado de guerra Gazprom no puede someterse al arbitraje de nadie. A esa realidad paralela me refiero.


----------



## Bimbo (27 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Otro día en la oficina...
> 
> 1. El gas sube casi un 30% hasta los 115 euros el megavatio hora
> 2. El euro sigue desplomándose, a 1,05 dólares.
> ...



por eso a los rusos les favorece prolongar la guerra y esta situacion, imagina dentro de 6 meses con una situacion parecida pero ya han gastado sus reservas de petroleo y ya han mandado 800.000 toneladas de chatarra militar a ucrania y la cosa sigue igual pero con la mitad del ejercito ukro KO.
Ya no pueden seguir aguantando el petroleo y se te pone en 150, y ya no tienen mas chatarra que mandar a ucrania...


----------



## Mongolo471 (27 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> El caballo de a peste ya salió.
> El de la guerra está en plena cabalgada.
> El del hambre parece que calienta a banda.....



Faltan los caballeros del zodiaco, yo me pillo capricornio.


----------



## ProfeInsti (27 Abr 2022)

*Dos Mil civiles de la Acería de Mariupól, a la espera de poder salir de la planta, muchos de ellos heridos.*


----------



## Sergei Mamani (27 Abr 2022)

UFFF Por fin podré leer el hilo sin las publicaciones repetidas mil veces de algunos (cof cof rejon cof cof)
hay que decir que este foro ha sido de lo más plural en dar información, felicidades a todos los participantes aunque a veces me he comido imágenes gore sin previo aviso podrán ser nazis, comunistas, hooligans drogadictos o borrachos simplemente pero al final son personas muriendo por una causa mayor que no esta en sus manos.

No clon, solo era un lector pasivo


----------



## arriondas (27 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> En Alemania bien la cosa
> 
> CESTA DE LA COMPRA
> Ver archivo adjunto 1038752



Por Ucrania, por el mundo libre... Bueno, si tragan, pues tira que libras.


----------



## mazuste (27 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Es que la OTAN también parece que si pierde la guerra en Ucrania colapsará, y también usará la carta nuclear. Lo de encerrarnos no pintaba nada bien…ahora menos.



El dilema de las elites es que están viviendo en el Paraíso - aquí en la tierra-
¿Van a querer vivir en búnkeres antinucleares??


----------



## Harman (27 Abr 2022)

Sobre Transnistria, información desde el terreno: efectivamente hubo disparos cerca de los almacenes de Kolbasna, posiblemente a saboteadores, pero no hubo "combate" y mucho menos "captura".

Sin embargo, *la situación sigue siendo más que tensa*.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45384



Información oficial del Ministerio del Interior de Transnistria sobre el incidente cerca de los almacenes de Colbasna.

_"Anoche se avistaron varios drones en el cielo del pueblo de Colbasna, en el distrito de Ribnita. Los drones fueron lanzados al territorio de Transnistria desde Ucrania. En la mañana del 27 de abril, a las 8:45 horas, se produjeron disparos desde el lado ucraniano en dirección a la aldea transnistriana de Colbasna. Hasta ahora no se ha informado de víctimas._

t.me/boris_rozhin/45386


----------



## Harman (27 Abr 2022)

Destruido un almacén con armas de fabricación occidental en la planta de aluminio de Zaporizhzhya

t.me/boris_rozhin/45382


----------



## Argentium (27 Abr 2022)

*Ministerio de defensa de Rusia: misiles rusos Kalibr atacaron un depósito de armas de EE.UU. y Europa en la región ucraniana de Zaporiyia*
09:37 || 27/04/2022


----------



## Harman (27 Abr 2022)

Australia envía piezas de artillería a Ucrania

Australia ha enviado un lote de seis obuses remolcados M-777 de 155 mm al ejército ucraniano.

La munición se suministrará junto con las armas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45379


----------



## vettonio (27 Abr 2022)

Acabo de verlo por ahí, luego buscare confirmación:

_China detecta primer caso de gripe aviar H3N8 en humanos._

Esos laboratoriosss... Esas aves migratoriassss...


----------



## Mongolo471 (27 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El dilema de las elites es que están viviendo en el Paraíso - aquí en la tierra-
> ¿Van a querer vivir en búnkeres antinucleares??



En las películas salen mansiones subterráneas con juegos de azar y putas.


----------



## Harman (27 Abr 2022)

Las fuerzas aéreas de Ucrania vuelven a sufrir pérdidas

Se ha sabido que la Fuerza Aérea Ucraniana ha sufrido nuevas pérdidas. La comunidad de Novokalynivska, en la región de Lviv, ha informado de la muerte de cuatro de sus nativos, Mykola Mulyarchuk, Viktor Panasyuk, Maxim Shendrykov y Pavlo Popovych.

Todos los muertos eran pilotos militares.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45377


----------



## Harman (27 Abr 2022)

Las fuerzas rusas "han adoptado un patrón de movimiento operativo más racional en el este de Ucrania, al menos en la línea de Izyum a Rubizhne".

Así lo afirma un reciente informe del Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra (EEUU).

"Las tropas rusas avanzan por varias rutas paralelas, a una distancia que les permite apoyarse mutuamente. Esto les ayuda a utilizar más potencia de combate que antes", dice el informe.

Según se informa, las tropas rusas "avanzan mejor en este momento de la guerra que antes en esta etapa".

"Están avanzando desde Izyum hacia el suroeste en dirección a Barvenkovo y hacia el sureste en dirección a Slavyansk. También están avanzando varias columnas hacia el oeste y el sur de Rubizhne, probablemente con la intención de rodearla y completar la captura", escriben los expertos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45376


----------



## Harman (27 Abr 2022)

De momento, el resultado es 2-2. Austria y Hungría han acordado oficialmente pagar el gas en rublos. Polonia y Bulgaria se han negado oficialmente.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45375


----------



## agarcime (27 Abr 2022)

Austria, Alemania y Hungría pagarán en rublos 








Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## visaman (27 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Mis suegros, que militaron en el socialismo yugoslavo, desde luego que a los transmaricabollos los considerarian como poco pervertidos, perversores de la infancia y reos de escandalo publico...
> 
> Ya te lo digo yo.



y tu señora que tal te ha salido diesel o gasolina?


----------



## No al NOM (27 Abr 2022)

[


vettonio dijo:


> Acabo de verlo por ahí, luego buscare confirmación:
> 
> _China detecta primer caso de gripe aviar H3N8 en humanos._
> 
> Esos laboratoriosss... Esas aves migratoriassss...



Da para serie con los nazis en Azovstal soltando aves con virus en las noches, mientras los rusos tiran helicópteros de los asesores OTAN que intentan salir una y otra vez en rescates suicidas


----------



## visaman (27 Abr 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¿Por qué no me preguntes siendo yo un polaco?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



invasión de polacas buscando solecito en espain? o van para italia?


----------



## vil. (27 Abr 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> por eso a los rusos les favorece prolongar la guerra y esta situacion, imagina dentro de 6 meses con una situacion parecida pero ya han gastado sus reservas de petroleo y ya han mandado 800.000 toneladas de chatarra militar a ucrania y la cosa sigue igual pero con la mitad del ejercito ukro KO.
> Ya no pueden seguir aguantando el petroleo y se te pone en 150, y ya no tienen mas chatarra que mandar a ucrania...



Si es que hay que ser MUY GILIPOLLAS para no ver esto que tú dices...

A ver si explico lo que es una economía circular o de pescadilla que se muerde la cola:

- Tenemos una crisis, donde hay caída de demanda y con lo de la pandemia en China pues... en fin, que las materias primas en realidad o se mantienen o bajan... y Rusia es una potencia exportadora de materias primas mayormente.

Ese es el escenario previo a la guerra, con diversas variables.

Resulta que Rusia se mete en una guerra... en ella el enemigo recibe todo tipo de materiales del resto del mundo, desde armas a energía (GASOIL, GAS, ETC)... Rusia bombardea y machaca esos insumos que recibe su enemigo, lo que obliga a cada vez más envíos por parte de sus aliados y con ello aumenta el consumo de materias primas y por tanto su precio... y a MAS MACHACAR, más demandar...

Al final el problema de Rusia va a ser que se acabe la puta guerra... 

SE PUEDE SER MAS GILIPOLLAS????????????


----------



## Harman (27 Abr 2022)

Siguiendo la línea de reestructuración logística, con el principal flujo de mercancías girando hacia el este, en marzo se inauguró una importante terminal ferroviaria para la manipulación de contenedores en la ciudad fronteriza de Zabaikalsk (frontera con China). Ver foto.

Por cierto, los ferrocarriles rusos han registrado recientemente un récord histórico de carga en la red: 7368 millones de toneladas-km/día (un 1,2% por encima del máximo absoluto de 1988). Todo ello se debe al desplazamiento global de los flujos logísticos desde los puertos del Báltico a los del Extremo Oriente.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45378


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (27 Abr 2022)

¿A qué se debe la bajada tan brvtal del leuro respecto al dólar?


----------



## visaman (27 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> De momento, el resultado es 2-2. Austria y Hungría han acordado oficialmente pagar el gas en rublos. Polonia y Bulgaria se han negado oficialmente.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/45375



gol de Austria a pase de hungria el imperio Austrohungaro cabalga de nuevo


----------



## visaman (27 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Lamentablemente a día de hoy no veo alternativa alguna para que esto no acabe en la III Guerra Mundial.
> 
> La reunión esa de la OTAN no me ha gustado nada. La situación se va a desestabilizar a base de bien.Transnistria e Islas Salomón ya se han sumado a las tensiones actuales y no hemos hecho más que empezar. A partir de ahora se sumarán conflictos y se desenterraran odios cada día que pase.



lo que se ve venir es que en 6 meses cierran España leva forzosa de los de 50 a 16 años y uso de los españoles de carne de cañón abriendo paso a los alemanes, es el momento de que te plantees un cambio de sexo erio


----------



## vil. (27 Abr 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> ¿A qué se debe la bajada tan brvtal del leuro respecto al dólar?



Mira, ayer un conforero puso una noticia que parece no era importante parece ser, porque poco se movió...






Alemania pedirá un préstamo de 40.000 millones de euros por la crisis de la guerra


Deuda para enfrentar los altos precios de la energía, dicen... ¿alguien me lo explica de un modo que no suene a profundo cinismo?




www.burbuja.info





Por cosas como esas y por lo que ello supone...


----------



## No al NOM (27 Abr 2022)

Esperad que no salga Ferreras diciendo que Austria, Alemania y Hungría financian al ejército ruso con los rublos para hacer un genocidio en Mariupol


----------



## Sergei Mamani (27 Abr 2022)

Lo de pagar en rublos al final es:

pagar directamente en rublos (sacados de donde sea) 

o pagar en euros al banco ruso, y este a su vez hace el cambio euro-rublo ganando un % de comisión por la operación financiera (supongo que con los euros comprara rublos en otras instituciones financieras rusas)

si fuera la segunda alternativa no entiendo por qué seria rechazada tan tajantemente por los países a menos que fuera un % de usura


----------



## midelburgo (27 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> gol de Austria a pase de hungria el imperio Austrohungaro cabalga de nuevo



Poroshenko y Zelinski, puteaban a las minorias hungara y rumana. Los alemanes fueron repatriados hace ya una generacion y media.


----------



## ProfeInsti (27 Abr 2022)

* Atacado un depósito de armas en Belgorod, Rusia.
* Ataques en Transnistria contra el gobierno proruso.
* Rusia ha lanzado ya 1.300 misiles desde que empezó la guerra.
* 2.000 civiles de la Acería de Mariupól, a la espera de poder salir.
* Moscú corta el gas a Polonia y Bulgaria.
* Ucrania dice que el próximo objetivo ruso será Transnistria.
* Alemania enviará 50 Tanques "Gepard" a Ucrania.
* Corea del Norte podría enviar 6.000 soldados a Ucrania.
* Todavía quedan 16.000 soldados ucranianos en el Dombass.
* 13.800 soldados rusos muertos, según una interceptación a Rusia.
* Los 50 muertos de Bucha, los causaron los mercenarios Wagner.
* Fuertes combates en Zaporiya y Nikolaev.
* El 55% de los españoles creen que hay riesgo de Guerra Mundial.


----------



## Honkler (27 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *Dos Mil civiles de la Acería de Mariupól, a la espera de poder salir de la planta, muchos de ellos heridos.*



Quien se lo impide?


----------



## vil. (27 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> gol de Austria a pase de hungria el imperio Austrohungaro cabalga de nuevo



Al final todos le comprarán a Austria gas... es demasiado todo esto... jajajajaaaa. se van a convertir en exportadores netos de gas... hostia que surrealista es todo; los austríacos que estaban como fieras cuando se vino abajo el South Stream ahora pueden convertirse en un proxy gasista... jajajajajajaa... ajajajajajjajjaa... jajajajajjaaaa...

Europa es una especie de comedia bufa con tintes comico-surrealistas y tintes esperpénticos...

Si un escritor quisiese captar el asunto tendría un colapso mental para poder darle el tinte adecuado... jajajajajajajaaa... jajajajajaaa..


----------



## Snowball (27 Abr 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> ¿A qué se debe la bajada tan brvtal del leuro respecto al dólar?



Subida de tipos en USA en breve


----------



## midelburgo (27 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las fuerzas rusas "han adoptado un patrón de movimiento operativo más racional en el este de Ucrania, al menos en la línea de Izyum a Rubizhne".
> 
> Así lo afirma un reciente informe del Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra (EEUU).
> 
> ...



Eso lo que quiere decir es que han metido mas gente y las columnas contactan entre si, no como hace dos meses que fuera de la carretera por la que avanzaban no controlaban nada. Y hay menos barro.


----------



## midelburgo (27 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Al final todos le comprarán a Austria gas... es demasiado todo esto... jajajajaaaa. se van a convertir en exportadores netos de gas... hostia que surrealista es todo; los austríacos que estaban como fieras cuando se vino abajo el South Stream ahora pueden convertirse en un proxy gasista... jajajajajajaa... ajajajajajjajjaa... jajajajajjaaaa...
> 
> Europa es una especie de comedia bufa con tintes comico-surrealistas y tintes esperpénticos...
> 
> Si un escritor quisiese captar el asunto tendría un colapso mental para poder darle el tinte adecuado... jajajajajajajaaa... jajajajajaaa..



Nada supera al surrealismo de España. Cabrear gratuitamente a tu suministrador principal (Argelia) y luego utilizar tus instalaciones gasificadoras para pasarle a Marruecos, que te putea y amenaza en Canarias, Ceuta y Melilla, gas por gaseoducto a contrapelo.


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 Abr 2022)

Nuevas incautaciones.

Por favor, que la yanki-otan siga enviando más armamento. Rusia os da las gracias.


----------



## visaman (27 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Al final todos le comprarán a Austria gas... es demasiado todo esto... jajajajaaaa. se van a convertir en exportadores netos de gas... hostia que surrealista es todo; los austríacos que estaban como fieras cuando se vino abajo el South Stream ahora pueden convertirse en un proxy gasista... jajajajajajaa... ajajajajajjajjaa... jajajajajjaaaa...
> 
> Europa es una especie de comedia bufa con tintes comico-surrealistas y tintes esperpénticos...
> 
> Si un escritor quisiese captar el asunto tendría un colapso mental para poder darle el tinte adecuado... jajajajajajajaaa... jajajajajaaa..



te recomiendo la lectura de dos libros de un escritor alemán ''hurra estamos vivos'' y no solo de caviar vive le hombre'' de Johanes Marius Simmel, te van a encantar


----------



## Fmercury1980 (27 Abr 2022)

*Nueva manifestación pro-ucraniana en Jersón, a la que como vemos han acudido unas 15-20 personas:*

**


----------



## visaman (27 Abr 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Ya queda menos para que otra vez hordas de polacas corran a limpiar retretes en Dublín para poder llenar la mesa de pierogi
> 
> Lo siento



ya tardas en invertir 100K en futuros de pierogi


----------



## mazuste (27 Abr 2022)

Strategic-Culture ha publicado un artículo infográfico donde se plantea la hipótesis de otra razón
para la OME. Si eso que plantea fuera correcto, para neutralizar la amenaza, Rusia debe liberar
a Alemania...
https://www.strategic-culture.org/n...al-reason-behind-russia-operation-in-ukraine/


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (27 Abr 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> Lo de pagar en rublos al final es:
> 
> pagar directamente en rublos (sacados de donde sea)
> 
> ...



Yo creo que es la segunda a fin de cuentas.


----------



## No al NOM (27 Abr 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> *Nueva manifestación pro-ucraniana en Jersón, a la que como vemos han acudido unas 15-20 personas:
> 
> *



Girauta juntaba más en el parque dando los mitin


----------



## Sergei Mamani (27 Abr 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> *Nueva manifestación pro-ucraniana en Jersón, a la que como vemos han acudido unas 15-20 personas:
> 
> *



serán los funcionarios despedidos por las nuevas autoridades


----------



## visaman (27 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Eso es. Los submarinos diesel-eléctricos de nueva generación son muy silenciosos en modo eléctrico y con mayores tiempos de patrulla. España está justo por debajo del límite de capacidad económica para meterse en lo nuclear ,y tampoco sé si nos lo permitirían (Italia, más rica y con mayor marina, tampoco los tiene ). Dentro del nicho de ese producto y de nuestras necesidades, es , pese a sus dolores de parto, un buen producto que quizá logremos exportar. Lo ideal sería que la Armada encargara un par más o bien una S-90 más grande partiendo de estos , pero eso necesita dinero. Una vez tengamos siempre una línea de producción y logremos el primer contrato de exportación, podrían surgir otros, países que se hagan sus submarinos no hay tantos.



de todos modos el primer prototipo del reactor español de fusión con combustible de salmorejo cordobés que facilita la salida del deuterio protonizado esta ya en fase final de pruebas


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Abr 2022)

Sobre Transnitria:


"..
No hay nada de sorprendente en el hecho de que la república haya sido objeto de atentados terroristas, no. Por el momento, la pregunta es quiénes exactamente se organizaron y llevaron a cabo, aunque aquí tampoco hay mucho espacio para conjeturas y versiones. Otra cosa es mucho más importante: ¿quién, en caso de una mayor escalada en esta área, recibirá ventajas y beneficios, y quién será puro problema y problema? Tratemos de entender esto, y considerando varias opciones para el desarrollo de eventos.

*Ucrania: municiones y "fondo de intercambio"*

La declaración hecha por la dirección del PMR de que todos los ataques terroristas en el territorio de la república fueron cometidos por "personas no identificadas que llegaron de Ucrania" muy probablemente corresponde a la verdad. Es cierto que ciertamente no lo revela completamente. De acuerdo, una incursión elegante y tonta en el edificio MGB al estilo de los "hermanos" de los años 90 (dispararon al azar y dónde sucedió, dejaron caer sus tubos, se lavaron): esto aún puede ser "cancelado" a la "arte amateur" de los Ukronazis. Sin embargo, los ataques precisos llevados a cabo en un aeródromo militar en Transnistria utilizando vehículos aéreos no tripulados que arrojaron minas de calibre 60 mm de la OTAN y otras similares, que demolieron dos torres de transmisión del centro de radio y televisión de Mayak, que se encuentra en la región de Grigoriopol, son claramente de una “ópera diferente”. Está el trabajo de artistas de nivel profesional y,

Aquí, como en muchos casos similares, la participación de los "socios occidentales" de Kiev es claramente visible, proporcionando a sus guardianes la información necesaria, el equipoy todos los demás Al mismo tiempo, surge la idea de que los ataques realizados fueron más de carácter demostrativo - “¡Aquí, mira, aquí haremos lo que queramos!”, que práctico. El aeródromo que fue atacado ahora no se usa, las torres rotas transmiten programas de información y entretenimiento desde Rusia, y no había una sola persona en las oficinas bombardeadas de los servicios especiales durante el día libre. Los ejecutantes de las "acciones" sabían todo esto muy bien, a menos, por supuesto, que fueran idiotas clínicos. ¿Entonces cuál es el punto? En primer lugar, en la escalada de la tensión, balanceando una situación ya bastante difícil tanto en el propio PMR como en su entorno.

Algunos de los analistas militares rusos se apresuraron a llamar a lo que estaba sucediendo "preparación para el inicio de una operación militar contra Tiraspol". Bueno, es casi imposible llamarlo así, por las razones dadas anteriormente. Sí, hoy todo el mundo se disputa citar las palabras del odioso periodista ucraniano Yuri Butusov. No hace mucho tiempo, literalmente lo inundaron con un ruiseñor en las redes sociales de que "un ataque a Transnistria es la única oportunidad de salvar a Mariupol". De esta manera, esta criatura propuso resolver varias "tareas estratégicas" a la vez: "agarrar prisioneros rusos para intercambiarlos" (para los nazis bloqueados en Azovstal), "eliminar la amenaza de un avance de las tropas rusas desde Transnistria hacia el enemigo que avanza". , "capturar un gran arsenal de municiones rusas en Kolbasnaya", "liberar dos brigadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania para el frente, que se ven obligadas a proteger la dirección sur y la frontera con el PMR".

Bueno, algo como esto, al estilo de "siete palizas de un solo golpe" tan querido por los guerreros balabols del sofá ucranianos. Este individuo, posicionándose como un "experto militar", ha demostrado repetidamente que entiende cualquier tema militar un poco peor que un cerdo en naranjas. Lo que la obliga a "golpear a la PMR" con el objetivo de "liberarla y entregarla a las autoridades legítimas de Moldavia" es profundamente incomprensible. Incluso 2 brigadas de pura sangre de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania es un máximo de 6 mil "bayonetas". Ejército del PMR - hasta 10 mil. Además de nuestras fuerzas de paz, contemos 2.000 personas, aunque algunas personas dicen que son tres. Más reservistas, cuya movilización se realizará de forma instantánea. Y también: apoyo de fuego de al menos la Flota rusa del Mar Negro, que "calibrará" esta ofensiva de tal manera que no parecerá suficiente. ¿Y todo esto en aras de hipotéticos "prisioneros de intercambio" y municiones caducadas hace 100 años, que explotarán por la mitad durante el transporte? Estúpida idea estándar. Pero ... solo con la condición de que solo Ucrania ataque al PMR.

*Rusia: ¿"cabeza de puente" y bloqueo del suministro?*

Debo decir que en Kiev, a su vez, como de costumbre, declararon lo que estaba sucediendo en el PMR como "provocaciones e intrigas rusas". Y lo hacen allí, confiando en las palabras del hablante ruso, y. acerca de. Comandante del Distrito Militar Central de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas Rustam Minnekaev, quien el 22 de abril por alguna razón afirmó que "el acceso a Transnistria, donde también hay hechos de opresión de la población de habla rusa", es "uno de los objetivos de la segunda fase de la NMD". Por qué se dijo esto es completamente incomprensible. Si tales intenciones fueran en realidad, anunciarlas a todo el mundo, por decirlo suavemente, no es muy razonable. Si no, entonces las cosas son aún peores. ¿Un intento de desinformar y desorientar al enemigo? Pues en Moscú ya se ha convertido en un escándalo diplomático con la citación del embajador ante el MFA de Moldavia. Y por supuesto, a las acusaciones de Ucrania de involucrarse en la creciente escalada en el PMR. El GUR del Ministerio de Defensa local expresó su punto de vista, como siempre entrecortado y confuso, pero en general está claro: Rusia “organiza provocaciones” para “justificar la guerra en el territorio de Ucrania o involucrar a los PMR en las hostilidades. Ya sea como un territorio con cierta reserva de movilización, o como un territorio desde el cual las tropas rusas pueden llevar a cabo ataques en territorio ucraniano”.

Bueno, sobre la "reserva de movilización", mira las cifras de arriba. Divertido. ¿Municiones de Kolbasnaya? ¡Sí, Rusia no sabe cómo deshacerse de ellos! "Cabeza de puente"? ¿Y para qué? Cualquier "conexión" con las fuerzas del PMR y el contingente ruso allí, en principio, solo será posible cuando las fuerzas de liberación tomen Nikolaev (o lo desvíen del lado norte). Es decir, sujeto al inicio de una ofensiva masiva contra Odessa. Sin embargo, las fuerzas concentradas en el PMR difícilmente podrán jugar un papel decisivo en esta batalla.

¿Cortar las rutas de suministro a través de las cuales las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania reciben municiones y, en primer lugar, combustible y lubricantes de la misma Rumania? Ahora eso es mucho más cálido. Pero, como han demostrado los acontecimientos recientes, esto no requiere ningún "avance de Brusilov" hacia el PMR. Unos pocos misiles son suficientes para golpear con precisión el puente en el Budak Spit en Zatoka, y eso es todo. Si se desea, el resto de las rutas de suministro se pueden abrir exactamente de la misma manera. Gustaria...

Debo decir que la presidenta de Moldavia, Maia Sandu, que recientemente se ha destacado por gestiones francamente rusofóbicas como hablar de "tirar la cinta de San Jorge al basurero de la historia", en este caso mostró una moderación y una prudencia ejemplares. Resultó ser lo suficientemente inteligente como para no comenzar a repetir las tonterías que suenan desde Kiev sobre las "provocaciones del FSB", sino para limitarse a frases bastante simplificadas de que lo que sucedió no es más que una manifestación de "tensión entre diferentes fuerzas dentro de Pridnestrovie que están interesadas en situaciones desestabilizadoras". También condenó "cualquier provocación e intento de involucrar a Moldavia en acciones que puedan poner en peligro la paz en el país". Incluso expresó su esperanza de una "resolución pacífica del conflicto de Transnistria". De paso, en Moscú, la reacción a la escalada en el PMR también fue más que comedida. El viceministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Andrey Rudenko, dijo que "me gustaría evitar un escenario en el que Moscú tenga que intervenir en el conflicto de Transnistria", y señaló que la situación allí ahora es "alarmante".

El Kremlin reaccionó aún más fríamente: el portavoz presidencial, Dmitry Peskov, mencionó la tradicional "profunda preocupación" y agregó, sin embargo, que "están siguiendo de cerca la situación en el PMR". Como ves, las pasiones no hierven. Aunque en la propia Transnistria el nivel de amenaza terrorista se ha elevado a rojo y se han tomado medidas de seguridad sin precedentes. Se toman lo que está sucediendo lo más en serio posible, y lo hacen bien.

En general, los beneficios significativos que superarían los problemas y las pérdidas inevitables, la escalada militar en Transnistria no traerá ni al lado ruso, ni al ucraniano, ni al moldavo. El escenario realmente inquietante es la intervención de la notoria "tercera fuerza". En este caso, sólo Rumanía puede actuar como tal, que recientemente se ha convertido en un ejecutor particularmente obediente de las órdenes de sus "compañeros mayores" en el bloque de la OTAN. Sin embargo, hipotéticamente, para el desarrollo de los hechos en esta línea, son las tropas del TMR (o el contingente militar ruso allí destacado) las que deberían lanzar un ataque directo y evidente sobre el "no estacionario". En este caso, Kiev definitivamente exigirá a Chisinau que intervenga en la situación, y las autoridades moldavas bien pueden acudir a Bucarest en busca de ayuda militar. Bueno, o el lado rumano, estar listo con anticipación, sí mismo utiliza sus propias fuerzas armadas bajo la apariencia de moldavo. Esta es una, lamentablemente, de una gran cantidad de opciones para que la Alianza del Atlántico Norte entre en una confrontación armada directa con Rusia. Y está claro que la decisión en este caso no se tomará en Kiev o Chisinau. Y ni siquiera en Rumania. La preocupación es que los eventos recientes en el PMR pueden considerarse como la primera fase de la implementación de tal plan. Especialmente dado que en este momento, el primer ministro rumano, Nicolae Chuca, llegó a Kiev para reunirse con Zelensky justo a tiempo. que la decisión en este caso no se tomará en Kiev o Chisinau. Y ni siquiera en Rumania. La preocupación es que los eventos recientes en el PMR pueden considerarse como la primera fase de la implementación de tal plan. Especialmente dado que en este momento, el primer ministro rumano, Nicolae Chuca, llegó a Kiev para reunirse con Zelensky justo a tiempo. que la decisión en este caso no se tomará en Kiev o Chisinau. Y ni siquiera en Rumania. La preocupación es que los eventos recientes en el PMR pueden considerarse como la primera fase de la implementación de tal plan. Especialmente dado que en este momento, el primer ministro rumano, Nicolae Chuca, llegó a Kiev para reunirse con Zelensky justo a tiempo.

Para desbaratar un plan tan vil, dos cosas son extremadamente importantes: en primer lugar, Tiraspol no debe sucumbir a las provocaciones, por desafiantes que sean, porque cualquier “respuesta” hacia Ucrania será inmediatamente declarada “agresión”. En segundo lugar (y lo más importante), el ejército ruso realmente debería llevar a cabo las acciones de las que habló Rustam Minnekaev lo antes posible. Entonces, y solo entonces, Transnistria estará a salvo por sí misma y dejará de ser una fuente de problemas para Rusia "



Autor: Alexander Neukropny, Kiev


----------



## mazuste (27 Abr 2022)

agarcime dijo:


> Austria, Alemania y Hungría pagarán en rublos



Lo que significaría que Alemania surtirá a Polonia ¿Ok?


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 Abr 2022)

Continuan los combates de los bravos guerreros.




Fotos de los últimos regalos


----------



## vil. (27 Abr 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Nada supera al surrealismo de España. Cabrear gratuitamente a tu suministrador principal (Argelia) y luego utilizar tus instalaciones gasificadoras para pasarle a Marruecos, que te putea y amenaza en Canarias, Ceuta y Melilla, gas por gaseoducto a contrapelo.



Competimos con Alemania a ver quíen se lleva el premio de Eurovisión a la más surrealista política en materia energética y de suministradores... no sabría yo que decirte...

Ahora no mires mucho a los polacos y su agenda energética 2060, que van a renunciar al carbón y han decidido lanzarse en manos de la energía nuclear o o o o o PUES LOS RUSOS...

Creo que es tremendamente competida la carrera hacia el premio...

Pero Antonio nos ha puesto entre los favoritos, eso seguro...


----------



## raptors (27 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Atacado un depósito de armas en Belgorod, Rusia.
> * Ataques en Transnistria contra el gobierno proruso.
> * Rusia ha lanzado ya 1.300 misiles desde que empezó la guerra.
> * 2.000 civiles de la Acería de Mariupól, a la espera de poder salir.
> ...



*El empinado del *_"ProfeInsti"_ ya entró de relevo a escupir mierda... proUsa...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Abr 2022)

El 26 de abril, se lanzó un ataque con misiles, que en realidad dividió la región de Odessa en dos partes, bloqueando el sur de Besarabia entre el Dniéster y el Danubio. El misil golpeó el puente levadizo de importancia crítica en Zatoka, ubicado en el Budak Spit roto, en la frontera entre el Mar Negro y el estuario del Dniéster.



Los graves daños a esta, sin duda, la instalación de transporte e infraestructura más importante causaron una seria discusión en los públicos locales. Los residentes de la región de habla mayoritariamente rusa señalaron que el puente era extremadamente importante, ya que es la única ruta que atraviesa el territorio de Ucrania, a lo largo de la cual se puede llegar desde Odessa a Belgorod-Dnestrovsky, Reni, Izmail, Kiliya, Bolgrad y otros. asentamientos del sur de Besarabia.

Ahora solo hay un camino a través de Moldavia (el punto fronterizo "Palanca"), ubicado entre el río Dniéster y las intransitables llanuras aluviales del Parque Nacional Natural del Bajo Dniéster, lo que complica enormemente todo. Los residentes recordaron que hace algún tiempo, las autoridades ucranianas iban a construir una pequeña sección de la carretera en la autopista Odessa-Reni para evitar el territorio moldavo. El inicio de las obras estaba previsto para 2022, pero no han comenzado, aunque solo quedan unos diez kilómetros, así que ahora es el momento.

Al mismo tiempo, los habitantes de Odessan, a juzgar por sus publicaciones, no temen los ataques anfibios, están seguros de que las minas marinas, las fortificaciones costeras y las baterías SCRC, así como un poderoso sistema de defensa aérea heredado de la URSS, ayudarán a evitar esto. . Los residentes de la ciudad temen más la dirección norte, es decir, la posibilidad de un ataque terrestre desde Transnistria o Nikolaev. Por eso la pérdida de este puente les molestó mucho, ya que es muy conveniente realizar la evacuación a través de él, transferir refuerzos desde el sur de Besarabia y la ayuda militar occidental desde Rumania, si Bucarest alguna vez decide hacerlo.

Les recordamos que las Fuerzas Armadas de RF están llevando a cabo actualmente el proceso de destrucción de la logística militar en Ucrania para que la ayuda occidental no llegue a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania .


----------



## agarcime (27 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Lo que significaría que Alemania surtirá a Polonia ¿Ok?



Creo haber leído que Gazprom, que si se suministra gas por terceros países rebajará el volumen a ese país. 




Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## visaman (27 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Puede ser. Se vio uno por primera vez ayer mismo.
> 
> El primer *T90M *ha sido visto en Ucrania, utilizado en la zona de Rosgvardia. Dejó atrás un camino de vehículos ucranianos destruidos.
> 
> ...



me preocupa si sacan ya lo bueno es que algo muy gordo se esta tramando


----------



## No al NOM (27 Abr 2022)

Me lo habéis puesto a huevo cabrones


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 Abr 2022)

Mongoles rusos de la región de Buriata.


----------



## crocodile (27 Abr 2022)

Nuevos regalos de la OTAN para las repúblicas. Jo jo jo 

⚡American Javelin, British NLAW y varias armas soviéticas: un gran lote de armas abandonadas por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania durante la retirada a la LPR cayó en manos de los militares rusos

En total, el ejército ruso encontró unas 1.000 armas diferentes en el almacén de los militantes.


----------



## vil. (27 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> te recomiendo la lectura de dos libros de un escritor alemán ''hurra estamos vivos'' y no solo de caviar vive le hombre'' de Johanes Marius Simmel, te van a encantar



Los anoto... ando con un resto de tiempo sin ocupar y... andaba buscando algo que me resultase interesante para leer... GRACIAS.


----------



## amcxxl (27 Abr 2022)

3000 "lobos grises" fueron transferidos a Ucrania a través de Polonia⚡
Así lo informan fuentes del proyecto. @wargonzoo en los territorios temporalmente ocupados por el régimen de Kiev.


Nuestros interlocutores, que tienen acceso a interceptaciones de radio, también confirman la participación de nacionalistas de ultraderecha turcos en las hostilidades en el territorio de Ucrania. La primera información sobre la llegada de 3.000 "lobos grises" a la frontera entre Ucrania y Polonia apareció hace unos diez días.


sin embargo, solo ahora nos enteramos de que ya han sido transferidos a las direcciones de Kharkov y Odessa-Nikolaev (se rompieron tres destacamentos de mil combatientes). Los convoyes con militantes turcos pasaron por Zhmerenka, junto con equipo pesado y artillería.


Interlocutores del proyecto @wargonzo del bloque militar-analítico sugieren que los curadores de la OTAN del régimen de Kiev planean utilizar la "ayuda" turca para los contraataques cerca de Kharkov y Nikolaev.


Teniendo en cuenta que es Turquía la que suministra al régimen criminal neonazi los notorios Bayraktars, la aparición de “lobos grises” de ultraderecha en el frente parece absolutamente lógica.


Además, los "lobos grises" tienen mucha experiencia en operaciones de combate contra el ejército ruso y sus aliados en el Medio Oriente. Los activistas de esta particular organización radical una vez se atribuyeron la responsabilidad de la ejecución del piloto ruso Oleg Peshkov en Siria.


----------



## Azrael_II (27 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Otro día en la oficina...
> 
> 1. El gas sube casi un 30% hasta los 115 euros el megavatio hora
> 2. El euro sigue desplomándose, a 1,05 dólares.
> ...



He hecho las cuentas de la lechera cuando el euro estaba en 1.1 dólares y el rublo 1 dólar , 8.000 euros

Y el petróleo a 1000

Resulta que Rusia con 8.800 rublos compraba 1 euro

Ahora con 7.683 rublos compra 1 euro

Es decir está ganando un 15% más en pocas semanas

Calculando lo en barriles antes con 90 euros comprabas un barril ahora necesitas 100 euros

Lo mismo con el gas.

Por un lado aumentan los ingresos rusos y por otro lado el rublo es más fuerte aún aumentan más


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Abr 2022)

Soldado ruso herido cerca de Azovstal


----------



## coscorron (27 Abr 2022)

agarcime dijo:


> Austria, Alemania y Hungría pagarán en rublos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En todo caso Rusia debería buscar desde ya nuevos clientes porque todos han declarado la intención de ser "independientes" del gas ruso para ser ma ser dependientes del gas "americano" ... Pues a ver que tal nos va con precios de la energia un 40 % superiores y sin suministros garantizados.


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 Abr 2022)

Alexey Zhuravko (Activista Ucraniano) después de casi ocho años, ha vuelto a su tierra natal, en Kherson.


----------



## coscorron (27 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Lo que significaría que Alemania surtirá a Polonia ¿Ok?



Y que mas le da a Rusia que Alemania haga de intermediaria ...???


----------



## visaman (27 Abr 2022)

en fin necesito consejo, tengo Reunión hoy con mi jefe y estoy a cinco minutos de ponerme como los del video, como se lo puedo expresar de forma proactiva sinérgica y clarita.


----------



## mazuste (27 Abr 2022)

LA GUERRA ES LA PAZ ACTUALIZACIÓN

_* No es taaaaan rico que el Imperio de la Mentira encabece una "cumbre" de unos 40 vasallos/estrellas/miniones 
en uno de los iconos del Imperio de las Bases -Ramstein- para "reforzar las defensas de Ucrania" 
(traducción: mantener la guerra para siempre).

Lo taaaan rico se convierte en taaaaan absurdo cuando la avalancha propagandística incluye afirmar que la OTAN 
no está entre los donantes. Pues bien, la mayoría de los asistentes a la cumbre son adláteres de la OTAN.

La cumbre de Ramstein se produce después de que el vendedor de armas Lloyd "Raytheon" Austin y el pequeño 
Blinkie visitaran al mediocre comediante de Kiev el fin de semana y declararan que quieren "debilitar" a Rusia.
*_
* Es realmente imposible informar sobre este tsunami serial de excrementos imperiales como si fuera una noticia seria.*
Pepe Escobar


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 Abr 2022)

Culpa de Putin

Sigan enviando armas a Ucrania en favor de la paz.

Inflación en Alemania. Esto es lo que se puede comprar con *80 euros. *


----------



## alnitak (27 Abr 2022)

LOS MATARIAN TODOS COMO EN BUCHA

DE HECHO MAS O MENOS ESO ES LO QEU PASO EN BUCHA


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> lo que se ve venir es que en 6 meses cierran España leva forzosa de los de 50 a 16 años y uso de los españoles de carne de cañón abriendo paso a los alemanes, es el momento de que te plantees un cambio de sexo erio



Para esas fechas seré subduto de Cabo Verde y mi única lucha será no quemarme en la playa ni atragantarme con la langosta.


----------



## alnitak (27 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> en fin necesito consejo, tengo Reunión hoy con mi jefe y estoy a cinco minutos de ponerme como los del video, como se lo puedo expresar de forma proactiva sinérgica y clarita.




SI YO FUERA TU JEFE YA TE HABRAI PUESTO UN SPY EN EL PUTO PC PARA UQE DEJES DE POSTEAR EN HORAS DE TRABAJAO

BAGOS QUE SOIS UNOS VAGOS


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Y que mas le da a Rusia que Alemania haga de intermediaria ...???



Podría significar un incumplimiento de contrato por parte de Alemania.


----------



## MiguelLacano (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## mazuste (27 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Y que mas le da a Rusia que Alemania haga de intermediaria ...???



Pero el gallo Polonio mantendrá su cresta inhiesta: " no compramos gas a Rusia"


----------



## raptors (27 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Y que mas le da a Rusia que Alemania haga de intermediaria ...???



*Siempre ha sido así..!! * ya que el falso orgullo de polonia... le impide negociar directamente con rusia... Esto me recuerda al litoral que comparten junto a kaliningrado...

Este litoral le impide la salida al mar báltico a polonia... donde si hay salida es por kaliningrado... rusia les dijo a los polacos que pueden usar su salida de kaliningrado al mar báltico... pero por su orgullo pndejo de los polacos... casi no usan esta salida... prefieren dar una vuelta mas larga hasta el otro lado... 

Esa es la historia de polonia... la eterna tonta...!!


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 Abr 2022)

Testimonios de ucranianos.


----------



## mazuste (27 Abr 2022)

* Y SE PONE PEOR*
_*
Sentada junto al vendedor de armas Lloyd "Raytheon" Austin y el general Woke Milley, 
la ministra de Defensa alemana -una tal Christine Lambrecht, de la escuela de mediocridad 
von der Lugen- dijo que Alemania y el Imperio de las Mentiras están enseñando a las tropas 
ucranianas a emplear nuevos sistemas de artillería.

La enseñanza tiene lugar en suelo alemán.

¿Acaso esta gente escucha a Lavrov?
*_
* ¿O acaso quieren que el Sr. Sarmat visite el Reichstag?*


Pepe Escobar, [4/26/22 8:30 AM]


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## vil. (27 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> en fin necesito consejo, tengo Reunión hoy con mi jefe y estoy a cinco minutos de ponerme como los del video, como se lo puedo expresar de forma proactiva sinérgica y clarita.



Va consejo...

Vete cabizbajo por el pasillo mascullando todo tipo de improperios, hablando contigo mismo, no dejes de soltar ni un puto taco o lindeza... al entrar y permite que te oigan... en cuanto entres al despacho a bocajarro suelta:

- A ver a un tío que te acaba de rayar el coche qué cohones le harías tú!!!!!! ....y el muy imbecil no me dice que me joda!!!!!! que me lleve al juzgado, pero la hostia no se la quita ni dios!!!!!!!!!!! puto subnormal (esto último depende del grado de mala leche que quieras transmitir)

Ya dejas claro tú mala leche en el momento que te van a hablar y... seguro que la gente empatiza además contigo en gran medida...

Si luego te preguntan más sobre el asunto, ni una palabra:

- Pasemos a lo nuestro, no estoy para hablar de ello... en fin... ya veremos...

Recuerda que se coge antes a un mentiroso que a un cojo...


----------



## Arraki (27 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Entonces que quieres decir compañero, que realmente Rusia tiene más avance en esos mapas? Hasta que punto?



Liveaumap lleva tiempo con mapas muy conservadores en los avances rusos en guerra de Ucrania.

Sus mapas los llevo cogiendo con muchas pinzas


----------



## lasoziedad (27 Abr 2022)

*Rusia asegura haber destruido un depósito de armas de EEUU y Europa 
*
*Rusia* aseguró hoy haber* destruido con misiles de largo alcance un depósito de armas*, suministradas por *EEUU y países europeos a Ucrania,* en una *planta de aluminio de Zaporiyia*, en el sureste ucraniano. 

El portavoz castrense, *Igor Konashénkov*, afirmó además que la *aviación operacional-táctica y militar de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia golpeó 59 instalaciones militares* de Ucrania durante la noche, entre ellas *50 áreas de concentración de soldados y equipo militar ucranian*o, y *cuatro almacenes con armas y municiones.*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Abr 2022)

Un poco más del uso de T-90…en este conflicto…




__





Т-90М помог РАЗБИТЬ бронегруппу противника (2022) смотреть онлайн в хорошем качестве







voenhronika.ru


----------



## VittorioValencia (27 Abr 2022)

Posibles escenarios. La situacion de rusia, la economia y los grandes riesgos para la humanidad.


----------



## unaie (27 Abr 2022)

Atonito dijo:


> Este hombre esta a otro nivel, comparas a *Vladímir Vladímirovich Putin* con cualquier dirigente occidental y el resultado es bochornoso, ya ni hablemos del ga ga Biden, viejo y senil dando la cara por un imperio en decadencia.
> 
> Si es que no hay color...



Eso deja abierta tambien la via legal para la independencia de Cataluña tras consulta o referendum, y tendria apoyo de Putin, mas ahora que el estado español es enemigo. Al final solo es una cuestion de oponer fuerza militar, pero Cataluña tendria de lado la legalidad internacional.


----------



## visaman (27 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Para esas fechas seré subduto de Cabo Verde y mi única lucha será no quemarme en la playa ni atragantarme con la langosta.



como me toque el euromiyoyes me compro un piso allí y te invito a comer


----------



## visaman (27 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> SI YO FUERA TU JEFE YA TE HABRAI PUESTO UN SPY EN EL PUTO PC PARA UQE DEJES DE POSTEAR EN HORAS DE TRABAJAO
> 
> BAGOS QUE SOIS UNOS VAGOS



pero que cochina envidia me tienes .................


----------



## MiguelLacano (27 Abr 2022)

unaie dijo:


> Eso deja abierta tambien la via legal para la independencia de Cataluña tras consulta o referendum, y tendria apoyo de Putin, mas ahora que el estado español es enemigo. Al final solo es una cuestion de oponer fuerza militar, pero Cataluña tendria de lado la legalidad internacional.



Sí, pero el proceso, que es a lo que se refiere mister Putin, no tiene límite. Por ende, pedir la independencia de comarcas dentro del nuevo "territorio indepe" es igualmente "legal". Así lo pensó el general Lebed, cuando protegió a las poblaciones rusófonas de los indepes moldavos... Si Cataluña se independiza, lo que cabe es que territorios dentro de Cataluña que se sientan españoles igualmente se independicen de esa Cataluña indepe... La locura, vamos, algo que se creía resuelto tras la II GM y que ha vuelto en todo su esplendor, por mano de los zizañadores de siempre.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Y que mas le da a Rusia que Alemania haga de intermediaria ...???



Podría significar un incumplimiento de contrato por parte de Alemania.


----------



## ATDTn (27 Abr 2022)

unaie dijo:


> Eso deja abierta tambien la via legal para la independencia de Cataluña tras consulta o referendum, y tendria apoyo de Putin, mas ahora que el estado español es enemigo. Al final solo es una cuestion de oponer fuerza militar, pero Cataluña tendria de lado la legalidad internacional.



Ni esto es Yugoslavia ni Cataluña Kosovo, por mucho que a algunos les gustaría.
A, nadie, le conviene Cataluña independiente.
Ni los catalanes son Kosovares o Chechenos, mira tb cómo han acabado.
El arma de los indepes es el lloriqueo.

Lo que dice Putin es ahora te doy un poco de tu medicina.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Abr 2022)

Austria y la principal empresa de petróleo y gas de Austria, OMV, acuerdan pagar el combustible en rublos:

"Nosotros, es decir, OMV, aceptamos los términos de pago, al igual que el gobierno alemán. Se encontró que [los términos] estaban en línea con los términos de las sanciones. Para nosotros, esto era importante", dijo el canciller austriaco Karl Nehammer. dijo en una conferencia de prensa.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Abr 2022)

Hoy, 12:01

Diez compradores europeos de gas ruso ya han abierto cuentas especiales con Gazprombank para pagar el combustible en rublos, escribe Bloomberg.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Abr 2022)

Los reyes de este conflicto otra vez en acción para desesperación de la OTAN…parece que nunca se acaban…son como los T-34…


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Hoy, 12:01
> 
> Diez compradores europeos de gas ruso ya han abierto cuentas especiales con Gazprombank para pagar el combustible en rublos, escribe Bloomberg.



Igual que ocurre con la luz, la industria es la principal consumidora del gas…y a los consejos de administración de las empresas tonterías que consumen los borregos pues poco, saben bien de que va el negocio…


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (27 Abr 2022)

La UE aumentará temporalmente las compras de gas de la Federación Rusa a través de países dispuestos a pagar en rublos para compensar el cese de los suministros a Polonia y Bulgaria, dijo una fuente de TASS.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Abr 2022)

Cuando quieren no veas como espabilan.

La empresa alemana Uniper está discutiendo con las autoridades alemanas la posibilidad de pagar el gas ruso en rublos, dijo Tiina Tuomela, directora financiera de la empresa. El próximo pago vence a fines de mayo. Uniper mismo cree que hacer pagos en rublos no será una violación de las sanciones.


----------



## Arraki (27 Abr 2022)

unaie dijo:


> Eso deja abierta tambien la via legal para la independencia de Cataluña tras consulta o referendum, y tendria apoyo de Putin, mas ahora que el estado español es enemigo. Al final solo es una cuestion de oponer fuerza militar, pero Cataluña tendria de lado la legalidad internacional.



La legalidad internacional es una furcia que se la follan cuando y como quieren los que pagan por ella.

Un saludo


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (27 Abr 2022)

Esto dice Gazprom 

_Gazprom ha suspendido por completo el suministro de gas a Bulgargaz (Bulgaria) y PGNiG (Polonia) debido a la falta de pago en rublos.

Al final del día hábil del 26 de abril, Gazprom Export no recibió pagos por el suministro de gas en abril de Bulgargaz (Bulgaria) y PGNiG (Polonia) en rublos, de conformidad con el Decreto del Presidente de la Federación de Rusia No 172 de fecha 31 de marzo.

2022. Los pagos por el gas suministrado a partir del 1 de abril deben hacerse en rublos utilizando los nuevos datos, de los que se informó a las contrapartes de manera oportuna.

A este respecto, Gazprom Export notificó a Bulgargaz y PGNiG la suspensión del suministro de gas desde el 27 de abril hasta que el pago se realice de acuerdo con el procedimiento establecido por el Decreto.

*Bulgaria y Polonia son estados de tránsito. En caso de retirada no autorizada del gas ruso de los volúmenes de tránsito a terceros países, los suministros para el tránsito se reducirán en este volumen.*_


----------



## crocodile (27 Abr 2022)

Aleksei Arestovich, asesor del presidente Zelensky, ha afirmado que Ucrania podría intervenir militarmente en Transnistria si Moldavia les da el permiso.

"Solo después de la llamada del lado moldavo... Nos las arreglaremos si es necesario".

Aleksei Arestovich, an adviser to President Zelensky, has claimed that Ukraine could intervene militarily in Transnistria if Moldova gives them permission.

"Only after the call from the Moldovan side... We will manage if necessary."









Arestovici: Dacă Moldova va apela la Ucraina, putem prelua controlul asupra Transnistriei. „Moldovenii și românii sunt un singur popor”


Aleksei Arestovici , consilierul Președintelui Zelenski, și-a exprimat convingerea că Ucraina ar putea prelua controlul asupra autoproclamatei republici nistrene, dacă Moldova este amenințată de Fe…




timpul.md





▫@ENTRE_GUERRAS▫


----------



## Cosmopolita (27 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Posible pero no probable, los perros obedecen a los amos hasta cierto punto, mira los polacos como no quisieron enviar los aviones a Ucrania, le dijeron al amo que si acaso los enviaran ellos.
> 
> Gazprom - PGNiG. Gazprom retiró su pedido de arbitraje con respecto a EuRoPol Gaz - Noticias Ultimas
> 
> Es el único arbitraje que he encontrado, y lo retiró Gazprom, no es que lo perdiera, ¿a cuál te refieres? Además de que ese arbitraje era en condiciones "normales", en un estado de guerra Gazprom no puede someterse al arbitraje de nadie. A esa realidad paralela me refiero.



La demanda que retiró Gazprom fue por los dividendos de la empresa EuRoPol Gaz (48% controlado por PGNiG polaco y 48% por Gazprom). Yo hablo de la modificación de la tarifa por la cláusulas abusivas de marzo de 2020. Gazprom y Kremlin con el tema del gas, podrían ser un poco más educados teniendo en cuenta que se ahorraban al año unos 2-3 mil millones de USD en tránsito del gas vía Polonia. Bien que pagaban tránsito a Ucrania por ejemplo.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mazuste (27 Abr 2022)

Nikolai Patrushev:

_*"En un intento de suprimir a Rusia, los estadounidenses, utilizando a sus apoderados en Kiev, 
decidieron crear la antípoda de nuestro país, eligiendo cínicamente a Ucrania para ello, tratando
de dividir esencialmente a un solo pueblo. Al no encontrar ninguna base positiva para atraer 
a los ucranianos a su lado, Washington, mucho antes del golpe de Estado de 2014, inculcó 
a los ucranianos la exclusividad de su nación y el odio a todo lo ruso. Sin embargo, la historia 
enseña que el odio nunca puede convertirse en un factor fiable de unidad nacional. Si algo une 
a los pueblos que viven hoy en Ucrania es el miedo a las atrocidades de los batallones nazis. 
Por lo tanto, el resultado de la política de Occidente y del régimen de Kiev controlado por éste*_
* sólo puede ser la desintegración de Ucrania en varios estados."*


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 Abr 2022)

Suma y sigue


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (27 Abr 2022)

No me pongo a buscar la fuente en tass, esto dice el de zerohedge

LA UE AUMENTARA TEMPORALMENTE LAS COMPRAS DE GAS A LA FEDERACION DE RUSIA A TRAVES DE LOS PAISES DISPUESTOS A PAGAR EN RUBLOS PARA COMPENSAR EL CESE DEL SUMINISTRO A POLONIA Y BULGARIA - TASS SOURCE


Y esto de Bloomberg (no puedo leer la noticia completa)

_Cuatro compradores europeos de gas ya han pagado los suministros en rublos como exigió Rusia y no es probable que se produzcan más cortes si otros rechazan el requisito del Kremlin hasta la segunda quincena de mayo, cuando vencen los próximos pagos, según una persona cercana al gigante ruso del gas Gazprom._

Y bonustrack:
__


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 Abr 2022)

Permítanme un pequeño offtopic aunque no deja de estar relacionado. Corea del Norte es aliada de Rusia.

Algunos de los últimos juguetitos del Lidl vistos en el desfile de hace un par de días


































y recuerden: North Korea is Best Korea


----------



## mazuste (27 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Liveaumap lleva tiempo con mapas muy conservadores en los avances rusos en guerra de Ucrania.
> 
> Sus mapas los llevo cogiendo con muchas pinzas



¡¡joder!! que liveumap es ucraniano...Y de desde la movida en Siria van enredando...


----------



## Bartleby (27 Abr 2022)

No sé a qué extraño juego estamos jugando.

Von der Leyen denuncia el "chantaje inaceptable" de Rusia por el corte del gas a Polonia









Von der Leyen denuncia el "chantaje inaceptable" de Rusia por el corte del gas a Polonia


La presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, ha denunciado este miércoles el...




www.abc.es


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## lasoziedad (27 Abr 2022)

*La Agencia Federal asegura que el suministro de gas en Alemania es estable*

La* Agencia Federal de Redes* aseguró hoy en su informe diario que "*el suministro de gas en Alemania es estable" y no se han visto afectado*, después de conocerse que Rusia ha suspendido el abastecimiento a Polonia.

El informe subraya, además, que los *niveles actuales de llenado de los depósitos alemanes de almacenamiento de gas "son comparables a los del año 2017 *y en tanto significativamente más altos que en la primavera de 2015, 2018 y 2021". Al mismo tiempo señala que actualmente se está *almacenando de forma "relativamente constante".*

Así, el llenado de todas las instalaciones de *almacenamiento alemanas aumenta constantemente* y el domingo pasado el nivel era del *33,37 %,* frente al 24,2 % el lunes de la semana pasada.


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 Abr 2022)

cartón piedra, como tu cerebro


----------



## mazuste (27 Abr 2022)

LO QUE PASA - EN 5 MINUTOS
Pepe Escobar.

_* En 1933 el eje anglo-americano respaldó la elección de Adolf Hitler como nuevo canciller de Alemania
por parte del mariscal de campo Paul von Hindenburg.

El plan era reconstruir Alemania para equilibrarla contra el creciente poder de Rusia bajo Stalin.

Inglaterra prestó dos mil millones de dólares de oro a Alemania; EEUU prestó mil millones de dólares
de oro, que valían unas 100 veces el valor actual del dólar. Inglaterra también abrió sus mercados
a Alemania para fortalecerla.

Esto es paralelo EXACTAMENTE a lo que el Imperio de las Mentiras y la podrida Britania están haciendo 
ahora apoyando a los neonazis ucranianos contra Rusia.

Nord Stream 2 fue la gota que colmó el vaso.

El Imperio de las Mentiras temía una alianza Alemania/Rusia/China - en la que EE.UU. se verían relegados
al estatus de una isla aislada, perdiendo lo que quedaba de su desvanecido control del planeta.

Así que la CIA ordenó a los neonazis ucros que se prepararan para un ataque masivo contra el Donbass 
- y matar a cientos de miles de su población rusófona mediante un bombardeo masivo de artillería.

La inteligencia rusa lo captó. Y la Operación Z se hizo inevitable.

El objetivo inmediato del Imperio era obligar a Alemania a poner fin a todas sus importaciones de recursos
naturales procedentes de Rusia, forzando así a Alemania a seguir siendo un vasallo permanente de EEUU.

El plan funcionó. Alemania está cortando todas las relaciones con Rusia y se está preparando lenta pero
segura, junto con el Imperio, para lo que podría convertirse en una guerra HOT - nuclear - contra Rusia.
Lavrov acaba de lanzar otra advertencia MUY seria.

El Imperio de las Mentiras ganó fácil el control de la UE a través del caniche alemán - y está totalmente
centrado en derribar a Rusia ("debilitar", en el lenguaje del traficante de armas del Pentágono Austin
y Ziocon Blinkie).

El tsunami de sanciones será, por supuesto, contraproducente - ya está sucediendo.

Y también lo será el sueño húmedo supremo del Imperio de las Mentiras: "debilitar" a Rusia para poder
retomar el control -como en los años de Yeltsin- a través de los oligarcas corruptos, de TODA la riqueza
de recursos naturales de Rusia. Eso significará, en última instancia, el control de China, porque por tierra 
y por mar los estadounidenses controlarán todos los insumos de recursos naturales de China.

El planeta se estaba escapando de las garras del Imperio de la Mentira. Sin embargo, de un solo golpe
están de vuelta en el juego.

Pero no tan rápido. Los únicos perdedores, hasta ahora, son los caniches de Alemania y la UE.
*_
* La asociación estratégica Rusia-China destaca en el juego de sombras.*


----------



## Schopenhart (27 Abr 2022)

Atonito dijo:


> Este hombre esta a otro nivel, comparas a *Vladímir Vladímirovich Putin* con cualquier dirigente occidental y el resultado es bochornoso, ya ni hablemos del ga ga Biden, viejo y senil dando la cara por un imperio en decadencia.
> 
> Si es que no hay color...



Es triste pero es como dices, no hay nivel, será un hijo de puta y todo lo que tú quieras, pero es un estratega.


----------



## mazuste (27 Abr 2022)

China ahora llama a EE.UU 'el diablo'. La retórica de China va 'in crescendo'
y se está acercando a las posiciones bélicas.


----------



## bigmaller (27 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> No sé a qué extraño juego estamos jugando.
> 
> Von der Leyen denuncia el "chantaje inaceptable" de Rusia por el corte del gas a Polonia
> 
> ...



Dice que rusia chantajea a Europa, mientras europa abiertamente vende armas a ukrania para matar rusos y monta shows como bucha.... Esque es de chiste


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 Abr 2022)

la dictadura la tienes delante de tus propias narices y no eres consciente ni de ello, por lo tanto dificilmente podemos entendernos.


----------



## Caracalla (27 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los reyes de este conflicto otra vez en acción para desesperación de la OTAN…parece que nunca se acaban…son como los T-34…



Hombre... es que si los Rusos no se han vuelto subnormales... siendo que los Kalibr los tienen probados desde hace años...

Más les vale tener cientos en la recamara y decenas en producción todos los días.

Es la herramienta clave para negociar con la Otan.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## crocodile (27 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Permítanme un pequeño offtopic aunque no deja de estar relacionado. Corea del Norte es aliada de Rusia.
> 
> Algunos de los últimos juguetitos del Lidl vistos en el desfile de hace un par de días
> 
> ...



Es lo que hace que los Satánicos no los hayan invadido ya.


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

*Misiles rusos sobrevuelan simultaneamente tres centrales nucleares de Ucrania: "No entienden lo que es Chernobil"*
El presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*, ha denunciado este miércoles que tres misiles de crucero lanzados por *Rusia *han sobrevolado de forma simultánea unidades de potencia de tres centrales nucleares ucranianas: *Zaporiyia*, *Khmelnytska *y *Yuzhnoukrainsk*.

Las tropas rusas "han lanzado tres misiles contra *Ucrania *para que volaran directamente sobre los bloques de nuestras plantas de energía nuclear", ha dicho el presidente ucraniano en un mensaje de vídeo emitido anoche, informa la agencia local Interfax-Ukraine.

*Zelenski* asegura que los lanzamientos fueron simultáneos y se pregunta a qué se debe y si esta acción constituye una amenaza: "No tengo palabras para esto", ha agregado. Según él, las acciones de los militares rusos cerca de la planta de energía nuclear de Chernobil mostraron que no entienden las reglas de seguridad nuclear.

"Resulta que no entienden lo que es Chernobil. (...) Las tropas rusas que intentaron atacar *Kiev *a través de la zona de *Chernobil *utilizaron este territorio cerrado como punto de apoyo militar", ha recordado *Zelenski*. Informa Efe


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Es lo que hace que los Satánicos no los hayan invadido ya.



Exacto.


_"Nuestros científicos están haciendo progresos en la creación de armas nucleares y misiles balísticos. Enseñar a los imperialistas que la vida de un compañero vale más que 100 vidas de estadounidenses"_

Kim Jong Il



_ "Atrás quedaron los días cuando nuestros enemigos podían chantajearnos con bombas"_


*“Si EE.UU. y Corea del Sur hacen caso omiso de nuestras repetidas advertencias y desencadenan una guerra, no debemos perder tiempo e ir al corazón del enemigo para mostrarles lo que es librar una guerra nuclear en su propio país”.*

Kim Jong Un


----------



## lasoziedad (27 Abr 2022)

*Bulgaria sigue recibiendo gas y asegura tener reservas para seis meses*

*Bulgaria* informó este miércoles de que *sigue recibiendo gas natural de Rusia* con normalidad, al tiempo que aseguró *disponer de reservas almacenadas para unos seis meses* ante un eventual corte de los suministros, como el anunciado anoche por el consorcio ruso Gazprom.

El *ministro de Energía búlgaro, Alexander Nikolov*, precisó en rueda de prensa en Sofía que el *principal almacén para gas natural* del país, situado al norte de Bulgaria, está al 1*8 % de sus capacidades* en estos momentos.

*Gazprom* anunció anoche a Bulgaria que* cortaría a partir de hoy el suministro ante la negativa búlgara de pagar sus facturas en rublos rusos. *


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (27 Abr 2022)

Atonito dijo:


> Este hombre esta a otro nivel, comparas a *Vladímir Vladímirovich Putin* con cualquier dirigente occidental y el resultado es bochornoso, ya ni hablemos del ga ga Biden, viejo y senil dando la cara por un imperio en decadencia.
> 
> Si es que no hay color...



Por que creeis que España no ha reconocido a Kosovo? 

Pues porque segun dicha resolucion de la ONU, los catalanes pueden pedir la independencia cuando quieran.

Asi que ojo con las "legalidades", que las carga el diablo.


----------



## pemebe (27 Abr 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Saludos desde Moscú, decir que no sólo me dieron el visado de turismo, sino que jamás tardaron menos en dármelo (pedido un lunes por la mañana, por la tarde me avisaron de que ya estaba listo). Eso sí, entrar en el país, ni que tengas visado, lleva un tiempo de comprobaciones. Yo estuve dos horas retenido en Sheremetievo mientras comprobaban todo, y me hicieron una extensa entrevista personal. Debo decir que fue un placer hacerla dado que ambos, entrevistador y entrevistado, estábamos absolutamente alineados. La vida en Moscú es normal 100%, y de hecho en ninguna de mis visitas anteriores me había parecido tan agradable.



Nada que no pase ya si vas a Israel (por ejemplo).


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

*Von der Leyen denuncia el "chantaje inaceptable" de Rusia por el corte del gas a Polonia y Bulgaria.*
La presidenta de la *Comisión Europea*, *Ursula von der Leyen*, ha denunciado este miércoles el "chantaje inaceptable" de *Rusia *con el corte de suministro de gas a *Polonia *y *Bulgaria *por negarse a pagar en rublos.

"El anuncio de *Gazprom *de que unilateralmente cesa el envío de gas a sus clientes en *Europa *es otro intento de *Rusia *de usar el gas como instrumento de chantaje. Es injustificado e inaceptable", ha asegurado la jefa del Ejecutivo comunitario en una declaración.

De todas formas, la conservadora alemana ha subrayado que el bloque europeo está "listo para este escenario" y ha destacado la coordinación entre la *Comisión Europea* y los Estados miembro para planes de contingencia que aseguren suministros alternativos y un mayor almacenamiento a lo largo de la *UE*.

Por su parte, el primer ministro búlgaro también ha tildado el corte del suministro de "chantaje inaceptable". La interrupción, decidida porque esos países no pagaron las entregas en rublos, como exige *Rusia *en respuesta a las sanciones occidentales, "constituye una grave violación del contrato", ha declarado *Kiril Petkov* ante la prensa. "No cederemos a un chantaje así", ha recalcado. Informa Europa Press


----------



## Bartleby (27 Abr 2022)

Como detectamos la propaganda. Pues muy sencillo.

La sexta emitió un documental que llevaba por título "Putin, la mayor amenaza".









La Sexta estrena el documental ‘Putin, la mayor amenaza’


Este análisis sobre la figura del presidente ruso se podrá ver tras la entrevista de Jordi Évole a Felipe González La invasión de Rusia a Ucrania ha llevado a las




www.lavanguardia.com





Por su parte, Mediaset emitió otro documental que se titulaba "Zelenski, servidor del pueblo"








La propaganda debe ser simple puesto que esta es una de la características que la define. el problema es que la población ha llegado a un nivel de adocenamiento que se lo traga todo, sin poner el más mínimo filtro.


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

*La OTAN avisa de posibles ataques rusos de falsa bandera tras las explosiones en Transnistria.*
La *OTAN* ha avisado este miércoles de posibles ataques rusos de falsa bandera a raíz de las explosiones en la región separatista de *Transnistria*, en *Moldavia*, en relación con la *guerra en Ucrania* y las implicaciones en la seguridad del país.

En respuesta a Europa Press, un portavoz de la OTAN ha asegurado que la alianza militar está "preocupada" por el conjunto de explosiones que se han vivido en *Moldavia *estos días. Así, ha recordado que *Rusia *ha declarado que sus objetivos militares "no se limitan a *Ucrania*". "Hemos visto intentos de *Rusia *de organizar ataques de falsa bandera en *Ucrania *y seguiremos de cerca estos eventos en *Moldavia*", ha afirmado el portavoz.

Para la Alianza Atlántica es "inaceptable" que *Moscú *amenace a *Moldavia *y ha reiterado su apoyo a la soberanía ya la integridad territorial del país. Informa Europa Press


----------



## Salamandra (27 Abr 2022)

USD/RUB - Dólar Rublo ruso

72,6446
-0,8804(-1,20%)
No sé si estan bueno para Rusia porque esto va poner al primo de Zumosol con el trasero prieto y ya sabemos que cuando eso ocurre quienes proporcionamos la fibra para regular el intestino somos los europeos.

Algo les van a obligar a hacer a los ucranianos o UE ¿Transnitria?


----------



## agarcime (27 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Von der Leyen denuncia el "chantaje inaceptable" de Rusia por el corte del gas a Polonia y Bulgaria.*
> La presidenta de la *Comisión Europea*, *Ursula von der Leyen*, ha denunciado este miércoles el "chantaje inaceptable" de *Rusia *con el corte de suministro de gas a *Polonia *y *Bulgaria *por negarse a pagar en rublos.
> 
> "El anuncio de *Gazprom *de que unilateralmente cesa el envío de gas a sus clientes en *Europa *es otro intento de *Rusia *de usar el gas como instrumento de chantaje. Es injustificado e inaceptable", ha asegurado la jefa del Ejecutivo comunitario en una declaración.
> ...



Esta pájara no se ha enterado que le hemos declarado la guerra a Rusia….


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

Los ocupantes rusos volvieron a disparar misiles contra el puente que cruza el estuario del Dniéster.

El miércoles 27 de abril por la mañana, las tropas del agresor ruso lanzaron nuevamente un ataque con misiles en el puente que cruza el estuario del Dniéster en la región de Odessa.

Así lo afirmó el Presidente de la Junta de Ukrzaliznytsia Alexander Kamyshin.

"Hoy a las 6:45 un segundo ataque con cohetes en el mismo puente sobre el estuario del Dniéster en la región de Odesa. No hay trabajadores ferroviarios heridos", escribió. Está por determinar el grado de daño a la infraestructura.


----------



## mazuste (27 Abr 2022)

Están caninos por enredar en la 'piscina' de Rusia.*

Exigen a la OTAN portaaviones para garantizar la seguridad de la navegación en el Mar Negro*
Морские перевозчики потребовали от НАТО обеспечить безопасность судоходства в Черном море


*Las fuerzas navales de la OTAN están obligadas a garantizar la seguridad de la navegación en el Mar Negro. 
Así lo ha declarado René Kofod-Olsen, director ejecutivo de V.Group, una de las mayores empresas de gestión 
del tráfico marítimo del mundo.*
_*
Según él, la situación de seguridad que se ha desarrollado en el Mar Negro provoca interrupciones en el 
suministro de productos agrícolas de Ucrania y los países vecinos. Representan una cuarta parte del comercio 
internacional de trigo, alrededor de una quinta parte del maíz y el 12% de todas las calorías vendidas en el mundo.

Señala que el conflicto en Ucrania ha hecho que el transporte marítimo en el Mar Negro sea peligroso, lo que
ha provocado la imposibilidad de asegurar los barcos y la carga. Según Olsen, la Alianza del Atlántico Norte debe 
garantizar el paso seguro de los buques comerciales en aguas peligrosas "plagadas de buques de guerra y minas 
navales rusas".

"Debemos exigir que se proteja nuestra navegación y nuestro transporte marítimo en aguas internacionales. 
Estoy seguro de que la OTAN y otros países tienen un papel que desempeñar en la protección de la flota comercial", dijo.

A pesar de las exigencias de los transportistas para garantizar la seguridad de la navegación, los representantes
de la OTAN dijeron que la Alianza no llevará a cabo una misión de escolta para los buques comerciales en el Mar Negro.

"La OTAN no está considerando una misión naval de escolta de buques en el Mar Negro, pero los aliados de la OTAN
que tienen fronteras costeras -Bulgaria, Rumania y Turquía- han desplegado buques para buscar y neutralizar las minas 
que puedan estar en la zona", dijo la OTAN. En respuesta a los comentarios de Olsen.

El principal peligro para los barcos en el Mar Negro son ahora las minas a la deriva, con las que Ucrania intentó minar 
los accesos a Odessa y otras ciudades de la costa. Algunos de los campos de minas expuestos fueron arrastrados por
una tormenta a mar abierto, por lo que se encontraron minas ucranianas frente a la costa de Rumanía, Bulgaria y Turquía. 
Ankara ya ha expresado su preocupación por la seguridad de la navegación a través del Bósforo.
*_
* La reticencia de la OTAN a participar en la organización de la escolta de buques civiles en el Mar Negro se debe 
principalmente a la necesidad de cumplir la Convención de Montreux: tras el inicio de la operación especial rusa en Ucrania,
Turquía cerró los estrechos del Mar Negro al paso de los buques de guerra. Al mismo tiempo, la OTAN sigue teniendo la 
posibilidad de realizar operaciones en el Mar Negro gracias a los buques de las flotas de Rumanía, Bulgaria y Turquía. 
Actualmente, las armadas de estos países han desplegado dragaminas, que se dedican a buscar y destruir las minas 
ucranianas para garantizar la seguridad de la navegación.*
Oleg Klimov


----------



## visaman (27 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> La legalidad internacional es una furcia que se la follan cuando y como quieren los que pagan por ella.
> 
> Un saludo



la mejor definición de lo que es la ley se la oí a un actor que hacia de abogado en la serie Capitanes y reyes.


----------



## visaman (27 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



y las tropas femeninas fans del hamado lidl?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Abr 2022)

si le hemos declarado la guerra por que los traidores no estais en un campo de concentracion?



agarcime dijo:


> Esta pájara no se ha enterado que le hemos declarado la guerra a Rusia….
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

*Ucrania atribuye las explosiones en Rusia al "karma" por la guerra en Ucrania.*
Un asistente presidencial ucraniano ha descrito las explosiones que se han escuchado en tres provincias rusas fronterizas con *Ucrania *el miércoles como "karma", en venganza por la *guerra en Ucrania*.

El asesor presidencial *Mykhailo Podolyak*, en Telegram, no ha reconocido que *Ucrania* sea responsable de los incidentes. "Las razones de la destrucción de la infraestructura militar en las zonas fronterizas (rusas) pueden ser bastante variadas", ha escrito, y ha agregado que "tarde o temprano habrá que pagar las deudas" cuando un país decide atacar a otro país. Informa Reuters


----------



## otroyomismo (27 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


>





JoséBatallas dijo:


>



OT:


Alguien me explica de que vive Corea del Norte para poder mantener todo esto?

O son maquetas ?


----------



## El_Suave (27 Abr 2022)

Besarionis dijo:


> La posición geoestratégica sí es de interés para ellos. Si no están ellos, está la OTAN.



Tal interés acaba en Ucrania y las Repúblicas Bálticas, no más allá. Y no significa que quiera anexionarselas, simplemente que sean neutrales. En todo caso se podría extender a Polonia si sigue empeñada en tocar los cojones, que todo parece indicar que sí.

Para Rusia tienen mucho más interés sus fronteras sur y norte, el Asia Central y el Ártico. Es decir donde están los recursos, la riqueza real y las rutas estratégicas. No la riqueza inventada, el humo pintado en papelitos de colores que es casi lo único que tiene Europa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Abr 2022)

entienden perfectamente lo que es una catastrofe nuclear, por eso amenazan con ella



rejon dijo:


> *Misiles rusos sobrevuelan simultaneamente tres centrales nucleares de Ucrania: "No entienden lo que es Chernobil"*
> El presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*, ha denunciado este miércoles que tres misiles de crucero lanzados por *Rusia *han sobrevolado de forma simultánea unidades de potencia de tres centrales nucleares ucranianas: *Zaporiyia*, *Khmelnytska *y *Yuzhnoukrainsk*.
> 
> Las tropas rusas "han lanzado tres misiles contra *Ucrania *para que volaran directamente sobre los bloques de nuestras plantas de energía nuclear", ha dicho el presidente ucraniano en un mensaje de vídeo emitido anoche, informa la agencia local Interfax-Ukraine.
> ...


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

Rusia pierde si Bulgaria corta el gas: no ingresa una mierda. El South Stream al carajo.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (27 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> la mejor definición de lo que es la ley se la oí a un actor que hacia de abogado en la serie Capitanes y reyes.



Pues yo se la oi a un amigo abogado que me explico que la cosa no va de saberse las leyes, sino de tener amigos y contactos entre quienes las aplican y eso es lo que paga el cliente.

Y estamos hablando de un abogadillo de pueblo, que lo mas complicado que ha visto son multas de trafico y paredes medianeras entre vecinos.

A que viene esto? Pues a que las leyes son subjetivas, siempre a merced de quien tiene el poder de aplicarlas o no. Sea la ONU, Rusia o tu madre con la zapatilla en la mano.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Abr 2022)

Imperialismo duro en rusia y sus satelites
secesionismos en el resto del mundo
asi con todo



unaie dijo:


> Eso deja abierta tambien la via legal para la independencia de Cataluña tras consulta o referendum, y tendria apoyo de Putin, mas ahora que el estado español es enemigo. Al final solo es una cuestion de oponer fuerza militar, pero Cataluña tendria de lado la legalidad internacional.


----------



## Julc (27 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> 3000 "lobos grises" fueron transferidos a Ucrania a través de Polonia⚡
> Así lo informan fuentes del proyecto. @wargonzoo en los territorios temporalmente ocupados por el régimen de Kiev.
> 
> 
> ...



Turcos otaneros que reclaman la vuelta a las estepas.
A Mr Nini le da un parraque.


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

*La UE está "preparada" y elabora una "respuesta coordinada" a una eventual suspensión del gas ruso.*
La* Unión Europea* está "preparada" a una eventual interrupción de gas ruso y elabora "una respuesta coordinada", ha declarado este miércoles la presidenta de la *Comisión Europea*, *Ursula von der Leyen*, después de que *Gazprom *suspendiera el suministro a *Bulgaria *y *Polonia*.

"El anuncio de *Gazprom *es un nuevo intento de *Rusia *de chantajearnos con el gas. Estamos preparados para ese escenario. Estamos elaborando nuestra respuesta europea coordinada. Los europeos pueden estar seguros de que estamos unidos y somos solidarios con los Estados miembros afectados", ha dicho *Von der Leyen* en Twitter. Informa Afp


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 Abr 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> OT:
> 
> 
> Alguien me explica de que vive Corea del Norte para poder mantener todo esto?
> ...



Eso no es nada. 

Ya tienen tres satétiles propios en órbita, buques de alta velocidad SES (surface effect ships) de baja firma radárica y tecnología stealth, nuevos prototipos de submarinos SLBM con capacidad para el lanzamiento de misiles balísticos, con o sin ojiva nuclear; y hasta nuevas corbetas con formas stealth de nueva cuña.

Y me olvido de unas cuantas seguro.


----------



## workforfood (27 Abr 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> OT:
> 
> 
> Alguien me explica de que vive Corea del Norte para poder mantener todo esto?
> ...



Economía planificada, dedican la mayor parte del PIB a armamento militar.


----------



## Nicors (27 Abr 2022)

unaie dijo:


> Eso deja abierta tambien la via legal para la independencia de Cataluña tras consulta o referendum, y tendria apoyo de Putin, mas ahora que el estado español es enemigo. Al final solo es una cuestion de oponer fuerza militar, pero Cataluña tendria de lado la legalidad internacional.



Ya Putin intervino en Cataluña incluso algun lazi decía que aportaba 10000 gentes de Wagner. Para el que no lo sepa la otan es salvaguarda de la unidad de España.


----------



## arriondas (27 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> si le hemos declarado la guerra por que los traidores no estais en un campo de concentracion?



L
La guerra de Schrödinger, es y no es. Nadie se atreve a admitir que están en guerra con Rusia, porque las sociedades Occidentales no lo aceptarían.

Se trata por lo tanto de una guerra no declarada. Pero guerra al fin y al cabo. Es para decir a la Ursula, después de sus quejas, que tiene la cara como el cemento armado.


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

Polonia y Bulgaria lo tienen fácil. Por mi territorio no pasa gas a otros países. 

Te cierro el Yamal y Alemania que viva del nord Stream y Hungría y Serbia que vayan pillando estufas de gasoil porque Bulgaria no les de gas ruso


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Abr 2022)

En la zona de Izyum-Slavic los asentamientos de Plants, Zarechnoye y las afueras de Yampol quedaron bajo el control de las tropas rusas. Información confirmada por el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los nacionalistas en el pueblo de Plants impedían el avance hacia Velikaya Kamyshevakha. Ahora ya no existen tales barreras.

La ofensiva en el área de Yampol indica que el teatro de operaciones se está moviendo sistemáticamente hacia el territorio de eslava-Kramatorsk.


----------



## capitán almeida (27 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia pierde si Bulgaria corta el gas: no ingresa una mierda. El South Stream al carajo.


----------



## capitán almeida (27 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1039132
> 
> 
> En la zona de Izyum-Slavic los asentamientos de Plants, Zarechnoye y las afueras de Yampol quedaron bajo el control de las tropas rusas. Información confirmada por el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
> ...



Na, son 4 putas aldeas, Kiev, Varsovia, Berlín y Guasintón siguen sin tomarlas


----------



## petroglifo (27 Abr 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Estos deben de ser los listos de Israel. Con sus caras, sus nombres, su graduación. Luego llorarán y pedirán que les salven.



En Israel hay mas de un millon de ciudadanos israelies de origen ruso y ucraniano, incluso publican sus propios periodicos y revistas en cirilico, lo que no se cree nadie es lo de los sueldos estratosfericos de esos mercenarios, contratistas anglosajones, rusos y sudafricanos son los mejor pagados, por ese orden.


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Abr 2022)

Creo que no fue exactamente asi, si no recuerdo mal, la parte continental de HK, Kowloon, estaba cedida por China a UK por un plazo de años que vencia, no asi la isla de HK.

Los ingleses aunque intentaron remolonear un poco, los chinos les avisaron de que no se andarian con chiquitas, con lo que al final UK devolvio todo, Kowloon porque no les quedaban mas huevos y la isla, que no era sostenible por si sola.


----------



## Azrael_II (27 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Permítanme un pequeño offtopic aunque no deja de estar relacionado. Corea del Norte es aliada de Rusia.
> 
> Algunos de los últimos juguetitos del Lidl vistos en el desfile de hace un par de días
> 
> ...



Que son esos misiles con punta? Antibunkers?


----------



## pemebe (27 Abr 2022)

The Guardian: Efecto del corte de Gas. Russia accused of blackmail after gas supplies to Poland and Bulgaria halted

*Rusia es acusada de chantaje tras la interrupción del suministro de gas a Polonia y Bulgaria*
La UE arremete contra Gazprom al confirmar que ha tomado medidas en respuesta a los países que no han efectuado los pagos en rublos

Rusia ha sido acusada de intentar chantajear a la Unión Europea al confirmar el gigante energético Gazprom que ha interrumpido el suministro de gas a Polonia y Bulgaria, lo que ha provocado conversaciones de crisis en las capitales de toda Europa.

En un comunicado, el proveedor ruso dijo el miércoles que había actuado en respuesta al incumplimiento de los dos países de la UE de sus pagos en rublos.

*"Gazprom ha suspendido por completo el suministro de gas a Bulgargaz y PGNiG debido a la ausencia de pagos en rublos", decía un comunicado emitido por la compañía.*

Vyacheslav Volodin, presidente de la Duma, la cámara baja del parlamento ruso, dijo que Moscú debería hacer lo mismo con otros países "hostiles".

*La consecuencia inmediata de la medida de Gazprom fue una subida del 20% del precio del gas al por mayor, que lo sitúa casi siete veces por encima del de hace un año.*

La presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, condenó la medida y dijo que otros países de la UE acudirían en ayuda de Polonia y Bulgaria.

Dijo: "El anuncio de Gazprom de suspender unilateralmente el suministro de gas a los clientes europeos es un nuevo intento de Rusia de utilizar el gas como instrumento de chantaje.

"Esto es injustificado e inaceptable. Y demuestra una vez más la falta de fiabilidad de Rusia como proveedor de gas. Estamos preparados para este escenario. Estamos en estrecho contacto con todos los Estados miembros".

Von der Leyen añadió que la Comisión ha mantenido conversaciones con países de fuera de Europa para garantizar el suministro de gas.

Dijo: "Hemos estado trabajando para garantizar suministros alternativos y los mejores niveles de almacenamiento posibles en toda la UE".

Los Estados miembros han puesto en marcha planes de contingencia para este tipo de situaciones y hemos trabajado con ellos en coordinación y solidaridad". En estos momentos se está celebrando una reunión del grupo de coordinación del gas.

"Estamos trazando nuestra respuesta coordinada de la UE. También seguiremos trabajando con socios internacionales para asegurar flujos alternativos. Y seguiré trabajando con los líderes europeos y mundiales para garantizar la seguridad del suministro energético en Europa.

"Los europeos pueden confiar en que nos mantenemos unidos y plenamente solidarios con los Estados miembros afectados ante este nuevo reto. Los europeos pueden contar con nuestro pleno apoyo".

El presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, había advertido en marzo que aquellos países que fueran "hostiles" por la guerra de Ucrania tendrían que cambiar su forma de pago por el suministro de gas.

Sin embargo, la Comisión Europea había dicho que las empresas debían seguir pagando a Gazprom en la moneda acordada en sus contratos, alrededor del 97% de los cuales son en euros o dólares.


*Gazprom también ha dicho que dejará de transportar gas a través de los dos países de la UE a otros, como Alemania, si descubre alguna retirada de volúmenes de los gasoductos.

"Bulgaria y Polonia son Estados de tránsito", dijo Gazprom. "En caso de retirada no autorizada de gas ruso de los volúmenes de tránsito a terceros países, los suministros para el tránsito se reducirán en este volumen".*

La compañía gasística polaca PGNiG confirmó el cese del suministro, pero un portavoz dijo que sus clientes seguían recibiendo el combustible en función de sus necesidades.

La empresa dijo: "Cortar el suministro de gas es un incumplimiento de contrato y PGNiG se reserva el derecho a pedir una compensación y utilizará todos los medios contractuales y legales disponibles para ello".

*Rusia suministra alrededor del 55% de la demanda anual de gas de Polonia, que asciende a unos 21.000 millones de metros cúbicos (bcm), *pero el país depende mucho más del carbón para calentar los hogares y alimentar la industria, y el gas sólo representa el 9% de la combinación energética global del país.

*Las importaciones rusas representan más del 90% de las necesidades de gas de Bulgaria,* pero el gobierno insistió en que no se impondría ninguna restricción al consumo nacional de gas por el momento.

Alexander Nikolov, ministro búlgaro de Energía, declaró: "Mientras yo sea ministro y responsable de esto, Bulgaria no negociará bajo presión y con la cabeza agachada. Bulgaria no cede y no se vende a cualquier precio".

El único líder de la UE que ha sugerido que pagaría a Gazprom en rublos es el húngaro Viktor Orbán, cuyo gobierno de derechas mantiene una estrecha relación con el régimen de Putin desde hace más de una década.

El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores húngaro, Péter Szijjártó, dijo que "la noticia de que las entregas de Gazprom a Bulgaria han cesado puede ser preocupante", pero añadió que el tránsito de gas ruso a Hungría a través de Bulgaria continuaría.

Dijo: "Me gustaría tranquilizar a todo el mundo, ya que la no entrega de gas a Bulgaria no significa el cese del tránsito a través de Bulgaria".

Interpretación:
*EU quiere pagar a Rusia en una moneda que no le dejo usar. Y les parece sorprendente que Rusia quiera que les paguen en rublos, y que si no les corten el gas.*


----------



## capitán almeida (27 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Ya Putin intervino en Cataluña incluso algun lazi decía que aportaba 10000 gentes de Wagner. Para el que no lo sepa la otan es salvaguarda de la unidad de España.



Habla de putas la tacones, salvaguarda de la UNIDAD de expaña con el trapo pirata en Gibraltar...


----------



## Sergei Mamani (27 Abr 2022)

off topic

he visto mucho ruso y ucraniano (hombres) cabeza bombilla, será una característica de los eslavos en general o solo los orientales?
claramente la "genética" de las mujeres eslavas es muy superior a la masculina


----------



## otroyomismo (27 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Economía planificada, dedican la mayor parte del PIB a armamento militar.




Ya, si eso ya lo se . Pero que "producen" o "venden"? De donde se genera su PIB?

Y disculpas si la pregunta parece estupida.


----------



## Eslacaña (27 Abr 2022)

agarcime dijo:


> Austria, Alemania y Hungría pagarán en rublos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si esto es cierto, lo de Europa ya es un cachondeo.

Unos sí en rublos, otro no.
Scholz y la loca que tenemos como presidenta de la UE, la tal Úrsula, llamando "genocida" a Putin, pero Macron dice que no es para tanto.
Luego está el nuestro, que se va a Kiev y le meten de carabina a la danesa, porque saben que no es de fiar, y sobre to cuando a nivel internacional somos una mierda pinchada en un palo.
El Jhonson para despitar sus orgías pandémicas en Downing Street, metiendo cizaña casi pidiendo ya la 3GM, todo para tapar sus miserias.
Polonia y Rumania pensándose que cacho pillan de Ucrania y Rumania idem con Moldavia, ya lo dice el refrán a río revuelto ganancia de pescadores.
Alemania pidiendo pasta en los mercados porque ven que no llegan. Y si estos piden como estaremos los demás.
En el BCE ya no saben si subir los tipos o regalar el dinero o pasarle la impresora al Zelenski para que imprima lo que necesite. Mientras el euro se desploma y la inflación a casi dos digítos.
Las armas que se envían a Ucrania o bien no se sabe si llegan o bien aparecen videos con los rusos haciendo inventario.

Yo creo Putin lo planea y no le sale tan redondo. Para mí que este y Biden están compinchados.


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

*CNN: Pentágono establece centro de control en Alemania para ayuda militar a Ucrania.*

Según un alto funcionario no revelado de EE. oficial de defensa el 26 de abril, los EE. El Departamento de Defensa estableció el Centro de Control EUCOM de Ucrania en Stuttgart para "agilizar la entrega" de asistencia militar a Ucrania.

The Kyiv Independent.


----------



## Azrael_II (27 Abr 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> OT:
> 
> 
> Alguien me explica de que vive Corea del Norte para poder mantener todo esto?
> ...



Si... Y de dónde saca las miles de toneladas de explosivos, metal y electrónica?


----------



## capitán almeida (27 Abr 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Turcos otaneros que reclaman la vuelta a las estepas.
> A Mr Nini le da un parraque.



Es una guerra civil, turcobalcánicos vs turcochinos


----------



## petroglifo (27 Abr 2022)

lostsoul242 dijo:


> Porque hasta Cataluña fue una vez un reino independiente



Te equivocas nunca fue un reino, ni existio la corona catalano-aragonesa, eso son mentiras que se enseñan en las escuelas del odio.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (27 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> L
> La guerra de Schrödinger, es y no es. Nadie se atreve a admitir que están en guerra con Rusia, porque las sociedades Occidentales no lo aceptarían.
> 
> Se trata por lo tanto de una guerra no declarada. Pero guerra al fin y al cabo. Es para decir a la Ursula, después de sus quejas, que tiene la cara como el cemento armado.



Un experto en Telegram llamado Perfil Falso que al parecer tiene contactos en Rusia, dijo anoche que es probable que Rusia le declare la guerra a Ucrania formalmente en verano. Y que esto significaría que cualquier país que ayudase a Ucrania con armamento etc estaría inmediatamente en guerra con Rusia, con lo que ello significa.

t.me/PerfilFalso/6015


----------



## petroglifo (27 Abr 2022)

lostsoul242 dijo:


> Porque hasta Cataluña fue una vez un reino independiente



Te equivocas nunca fue un reino, ni existio la corona catalano-aragonesa, todo eso son mentiras que se enseñan en las escuelas del odio, pagadas con los impuestos de todos los españoles.


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

Siguen las protestas de ocupación en Kherson.


----------



## petroglifo (27 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> @theragex
> El Reino Unido entregará misiles de alta tecnología de la clase Brimstone a Ucrania en las próximas semanas, posiblemente antes del 10 de mayo, dijo el Subsecretario de Defensa del Reino Unido, James Hippie.



Esas declaraciones vienen a decir que esos misiles ya estan en territorio ukro.


----------



## Sinjar (27 Abr 2022)

Atonito dijo:


> Este hombre esta a otro nivel, comparas a *Vladímir Vladímirovich Putin* con cualquier dirigente occidental y el resultado es bochornoso, ya ni hablemos del ga ga Biden, viejo y senil dando la cara por un imperio en decadencia.
> 
> Si es que no hay color...



Este tío a nivel politico esta a otro nivel efectivamente. Da de su propia medicina a los criminales de occidente.


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

*DEMOCRACIA RUSA*

Vladimir Putin evalúa suspender las elecciones regionales en Rusia #Rusia #Ucrania 

Rusia estudia suspender las elecciones regionales programadas para septiembre, según informó la agencia Bloomberg.

El Kremlin estaría considerando un plan para postergar los comicios en medio de la preocupación por la creciente tensión social debido a la guerra en Ucrania y las sanciones impuestas por Estados Unidos y sus aliados, según personas familiarizadas con las discusiones.

La propuesta podría presentarse formalmente al presidente Vladimir Putin el miércoles, cuando tiene previsto reunirse con los legisladores en San Petersburgo, informaron los diarios Kommersant y RBC.

Las discusiones son un indicio de la preocupación del Kremlin por los crecientes costos, tanto políticos como económicos, de la invasión, que está entrando en su tercer mes sin señales de un final.

https://www.infobae.com/america/mund...ales-en-rusia/

t. m e/info288_seguimientos .


----------



## workforfood (27 Abr 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Ya, si eso ya lo se . Pero que "producen" o "venden"? De donde se genera su PIB?
> 
> Y disculpas si la pregunta parece estupida.



Mira esto









Economía de Corea del Norte - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













Corea del Norte: Economía y demografía 2022


Corea del Norte, situada en el este de Asia, tiene una superficie de 120.540 Km2.Corea del Norte, con una población de 25.778.815 personas, se encuentra en la posición 54 de la tabla de población, compuesta por 196 países y tiene una densidad de población de 214 habitantes por Km2.




datosmacro.expansion.com


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

*Cuatro compradores europeos de gas ruso han pagado ya en rublos, según la agencia Bloomberg.*
Un total de diez compradores europeos de gas ruso han abierto cuentas especiales en rublos en *Gazprombank*, y cuatro ya han efectuado los pagos en la moneda rusa, según la agencia Bloomberg, que cita fuentes cercanas a *Gazprom*.

El gigante gasístico ruso ha cortado este miércoles los suministros de gas a *Polonia *y *Bulgaria *después de que estos dos países rechazaran el mecanismo propuesto por el presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, para pagos en rublos ante las sanciones occidentales a transacciones en divisas con *Rusia *por la *guerra en Ucrania*.

La fuente anónima de Bloomberg ha indicado que no están previstos más cortes de gas hasta la segunda mitad de mayo, cuando deben entrar otros pagos por el combustible ruso en rublos. Informa Efe


----------



## Sinjar (27 Abr 2022)

Mira tu día a día, el futuro que tienen los jovenes, la inflación, derechos y libertades básicas, no cubiertos, delincuencia, inmigración masiva, corrupción. Mirémonos el ombligo y luego critiquemos el otro mundo.


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

Rusia sólo destaca por su capacidad para arrassar civilización dejando todo en tierra quemada.

Fotos de la Universidad de la región de Kharkiv publicadas por el Jefe de Kharkiv OVA Oleg Sinegubov.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Este tío a nivel politico esta a otro nivel efectivamente. Da de su propia medicina a los criminales de occidente.



Practica judo político…muy interesante…


----------



## Sergei Mamani (27 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Siguen las protestas de ocupación en Kherson.



ufff misma protesta de hace mes y medio pero una toma diferente, no niego que haya protestas pero desinformar así ya no es gracioso


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Que son esos misiles con punta? Antibunkers?



Hwasong-8 hypersonic

similar al DF-17 chino







también mostraron este nuevo SLBM


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (27 Abr 2022)

OT


Sabotajes en Francia a la red de fibra óptica, en tres puntos y en escasos minutos de diferencia, esta madrugada. Han jodido internet en París y en el este del país, casi todos los operadores afectados en mayor o menor medida, y el tráfico es lento porque andan haciendo ñapas hasta que arreglen. 
La prensa lo llama “vandalismo”, y parece ser que es la primera vez que pasa algo así, al menos en el país de los croasanes.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> @theragex
> El Reino Unido entregará misiles de alta tecnología de la clase Brimstone a Ucrania en las próximas semanas, posiblemente antes del 10 de mayo, dijo el Subsecretario de Defensa del Reino Unido, James Hippie.



Esos misiles son aire-tierra. 

Con que aeronaves pretenden lanzarlos?


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (27 Abr 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> ufff misma protesta de hace mes y medio pero una toma diferente, no niego que haya protestas pero desinformar así ya no es gracioso



Ni le leas, solo publica mierda.

Nexta, ese medio tan veraz que predijo que el ejército ruso colapsaría hace 23 días.








Este es el nivel de erejon.


----------



## lasoziedad (27 Abr 2022)

*Cuatro compradores europeos de gas ruso han pagado ya en rublos*

Un total de* diez compradores europeos de gas ruso han abierto cuentas* especiales en rublos en Gazprombank y *cuatro ya han efectuado los pagos* en la moneda rusa, según la agencia Bloomberg, que cita fuentes cercanas a Gazprom. El gigante gasístico ruso *ha cortado este miércoles los suministros de gas a Polonia y Bulgaria* después de que estos dos países rechazaran el mecanismo propuesto por el presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, para pagos en rublos ante las sanciones occidentales a transacciones en divisas con Rusia por su campaña militar en Ucrania. La fuente, que pidió el anonimato, indicó que* no están previstos más cortes de gas hasta la segunda mitad de mayo*, cuando deben entrar otros pagos por el combustible ruso en rublos.


----------



## Sergei Mamani (27 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Ni le leas, solo publica mierda.
> 
> Nexta, ese medio tan veraz que predijo que el ejército ruso colapsaría hace 23 días.
> 
> ...



ya lo conozco, solo quería saludarle antes de enviarlo al ignore


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> y las tropas femeninas fans del hamado lidl?



Ya no existe ese escuadrón.

Ahora forman parte todas de su harén personal.

Se rumorea que se acuesta con 4 o 5 distintas cada día.

Y luego las fusila.


----------



## Seronoser (27 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> De momento, el resultado es 2-2. Austria y Hungría han acordado oficialmente pagar el gas en rublos. Polonia y Bulgaria se han negado oficialmente.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/45375



Bueno Vaticano ya pagó en rublos, fue la primera en hacerlo, que el Papa Masón de la Pampa tenía frío, y Alemania también, por eso tiene más gas en sus depósitos.
Son 4 los países que ya han pagado en rublos pues.


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

Que Rusia corte el suministro de gas a Polonia y Bulgaria es un gran gol en propia puerta en mi opinión. Muestra que Rusia es un proveedor poco confiable y acelerará los esfuerzos en Europa para deshacerse por completo del gas ruso.


----------



## vil. (27 Abr 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> ...Yo creo Putin lo planea y no le sale tan redondo. Para mí que este y Biden están compinchados.



No creas... hoy Putin no creo que se volviese a meter en la guerra de Ucrania o al menos se lo pensaría seriamente...

Europa está amenazando a Rusia con suicidarse si no recula... ya me contarás... y si europa es capaz de ello a Rusia no le va a faltar una buena crisis que manejar... 

Ahora a ver quíen se puede imaginar que una panda de gente normal y que vive muy bien decide pegarse un tiro para demostrarte que para cohones los suyos... DEMASIADO... y si eso fuese poco que esa gente no tiene grandes afinidades entre ellos, vamos como si estuviesen en medio de una alucinación colectiva, a ver...


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (27 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *CNN: Pentágono establece centro de control en Alemania para ayuda militar a Ucrania.*
> 
> Según un alto funcionario no revelado de EE. oficial de defensa el 26 de abril, los EE. El Departamento de Defensa estableció el Centro de Control EUCOM de Ucrania en Stuttgart para "agilizar la entrega" de asistencia militar a Ucrania.
> 
> The Kyiv Independent.



En dónde está la noticia de que los EEUU tenga instalaciones militares en Alemania?

Quién ganó la guerra?

Europa occidental ha dejado bien claro si absoluta servidumbre y falta de independencia hasta niveles tercermundistas de colonias.


----------



## lasoziedad (27 Abr 2022)

*Rusia se retira de la Organización Mundial del Turismo*

Rusia ha abandonado la *Organización Mundial de Turismo*, adelantándose a su inminente expulsión por la invasión de Ucrania, ha anunciado este miércoles este organismo de la ONU. "Rusia anunció su *intención de retirarse*" de la OMT durante su asamblea general en Madrid, anunció el organismo en Twitter, precisando que su "*suspensión se hace efectiva inmediatamente*".


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

Que malos los EEUU obligando a todo el mundo libre a entrar en la OTAN...


----------



## vettonio (27 Abr 2022)

¡En Voxpopuli! (Cosas veredes amigo Sancho...)

ANÁLISIS

*Los diez mandamientos de la propaganda bélica*
Todo el que sea crítico con nuestra propaganda bélica, o siquiera ecuánime entre la propaganda de unos y otros, es sospechoso de traición

El año pasado se hicieron públicos documentos de la OTAN (organización a la que pertenecemos) sobre la 'guerra cognitiva' (_cognitive warfare_): cómo ganar la batalla del relato y modificar la forma en que pensamos. La peculiaridad de esta guerra es que no la libra un país contra otro, sino nuestras propias élites contra nosotros mismos. *El gran campo de batalla no está en Ucrania, sino en la mente de cada uno de nosotros*. 

*1) Nosotros no queremos la guerra*. 
*2) La guerra es culpa exclusiva del enemigo.* 
*3) El líder enemigo es malvado. * 
*4) Defendemos una causa noble, no nuestro interés particular.* 
5*) El enemigo comete crímenes de guerra, nosotros sólo cometemos errores.* 
*6) El enemigo utiliza armas prohibidas.* 
*7) Las pérdidas de enemigos son enormes, nosotros apenas sufrimos.* 
*8) Los intelectuales y artistas apoyan nuestra causa.* 
*9) Nuestra causa es sagrada.* 
*10) Quien dude de nuestra propaganda es un traidor. * 


Extracto propio del artículo. Desarrollo del mismo en :

*Los diez mandamientos de la propaganda bélica (vozpopuli.com)*


----------



## Seronoser (27 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> La UE aumentará temporalmente las compras de gas de la Federación Rusa a través de países dispuestos a pagar en rublos para compensar el cese de los suministros a Polonia y Bulgaria, dijo una fuente de TASS.



Esto es muy bonito, pero Rusia sabe perfectamente el consumo de cada país europeo, y su capacidad de almacenaje.
Como ya se ha publicado, Rusia castigará a los países que vendan su gas a terceros.
Nos vamos a divertir...

Hemos pasado del:

1. No compraremos gas ruso!!
2. Venga, lo compramos, pero en euros!!
3. Ok, lo compran solo unos cuantos en rublos y nos lo pasan luego!!
Estamos aquí

En unas semanas:
4. Todo el mundo le compra el gas a Rusia, con el rublo un 20% más caro, y el gas otro 20% más caro.

Futuro:
5. Rusia abre nuevos mercados y deja de servir gas ruso en rublos a Europa. El gas se va a China, India, Pakistán.
6. Europa entra en recesión y se dispara la venta de jerseys de lana para el invierno


----------



## lasoziedad (27 Abr 2022)

*Grecia ayuda a Bulgaria después de que Rusia corte el suministro de gas*

Grecia *ofrecerá ayuda a Bulgaria tras el corte *de suministro de gas por parte de Rusia, según ha informado este miércoles el Primer Ministro Kyriakos Mitsotakis a su homólogo búlgaro. "El primer ministro dijo que Grecia ayudará a Bulgaria a hacer frente a la *nueva situación causada por las decisiones rusas sobre la energía*", dijo la oficina de Mitsotakis en un comunicado, sin sin dar más detalles.


----------



## vettonio (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## lasoziedad (27 Abr 2022)

*Bulgaria reconsiderará sus contratos con Gazprom por 'inaceptable chantaje'*

Bulgaria *reconsiderará todos sus contratos con Gazprom*, incluso uno de tránsito, en respuesta al *“chantaje inaceptable”* por parte de esa entidad estatal rusa, que acaba de anunciar el corte de todos sus suministros al país balcánico por no pagar sus facturas en rublos. Así lo ha dicho este miércoles el *primer ministro búlgaro, Kiril Petkov*, al inicio de una sesión del Consejo de Ministros retransmitida en directo por las televisiones nacionales.

El jefe de Gobierno proeuropeo y reformista, en el poder desde diciembre del año pasado, aseguró que Bulgaria tiene un *plan de acción con fuentes alternativas *para hacer frente al corte de suministro ruso. “El corte por parte de Gazprom es una* violación de los contratos*, un chantaje que consiste en aplicar un plan fuera de esos contratos de pago en rublos a través de terceras personas que no garantiza ni los suministros ni el dinero de los búlgaros. *Nosotros no nos rendimos ante una extorsión así*”, dijo Petkov.


----------



## apocalippsis (27 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Como podéis ver en estas fotos, los sanguinarios rusos dejan a los soldados ucranianos capturados fumar cigarrillos para causarles un cáncer de pulmón. Su crueldad no tiene límites.



No te creas, les dan un piti para el curro que viene despues, segun lei por la noche les pusieron a cavar trincheras en esa posicion que habian tomado.


----------



## Seronoser (27 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Bulgaria sigue recibiendo gas y asegura tener reservas para seis meses*
> 
> *Bulgaria* informó este miércoles de que *sigue recibiendo gas natural de Rusia* con normalidad, al tiempo que aseguró *disponer de reservas almacenadas para unos seis meses* ante un eventual corte de los suministros, como el anunciado anoche por el consorcio ruso Gazprom.
> 
> ...



Bulgaria miente, como buen país corrupto.
Los propios datos oficiales de la UE revelan que Bulgaria tiene TODOS sus depósitos al 17%, lo que le da para un mes de consumo.
Y se olvida de que luego tiene que rellenar  . Con 20 litros de gasofa no llegas a Barcelona desde Madrid.

Los datos actualizados que ya colgó un forero:
Gas Infrastructure Europe - AGSI+


----------



## El_Suave (27 Abr 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Ya Putin intervino en Cataluña incluso algun lazi decía que aportaba 10000 gentes de Wagner. Para el que no lo sepa la otan es salvaguarda de la unidad de España.



Nos ha jodido, has descubierto el Mediterráneo. La OTAN es salvaguarda de la unidad de España de la misma forma que Don Corleone era salvaguarda y protección de los negocios que funcionaban el área controlada por _*La Famiglia.*_

No sólo era salvaguarda y protección, es que de hecho podían funcionar porque él lo permitía y mientras él lo permitiera.

El día que deje de permitirlo pues ya sabes... mira a Belgrado.


----------



## Debunker (27 Abr 2022)

Zelensky de los cojones


----------



## ccartech (27 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Bulgaria reconsiderará sus contratos con Gazprom por 'inaceptable chantaje'*
> 
> Bulgaria *reconsiderará todos sus contratos con Gazprom*, incluso uno de tránsito, en respuesta al *“chantaje inaceptable”* por parte de esa entidad estatal rusa, que acaba de anunciar el corte de todos sus suministros al país balcánico por no pagar sus facturas en rublos. Así lo ha dicho este miércoles el *primer ministro búlgaro, Kiril Petkov*, al inicio de una sesión del Consejo de Ministros retransmitida en directo por las televisiones nacionales.
> 
> El jefe de Gobierno proeuropeo y reformista, en el poder desde diciembre del año pasado, aseguró que Bulgaria tiene un *plan de acción con fuentes alternativas *para hacer frente al corte de suministro ruso. “El corte por parte de Gazprom es una* violación de los contratos*, un chantaje que consiste en aplicar un plan fuera de esos contratos de pago en rublos a través de terceras personas que no garantiza ni los suministros ni el dinero de los búlgaros. *Nosotros no nos rendimos ante una extorsión así*”, dijo Petkov.



Aun no se asumen que quedan como histéricas .


----------



## quinciri (27 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Rusia es acusada de chantaje tras la interrupción del suministro de gas a Polonia y Bulgaria*
> La UE arremete contra Gazprom al confirmar que ha tomado medidas en respuesta a los países que no han efectuado los pagos en rublos



La desvergüenza y tonteria es insuperable. Y además nos toman por idiotas.
Chantaje y extorsión es lo de congelar reservas rusas. Y la respuesta rusa no es más que legitima defensa.

Y lo del supuesto incumplimiento de contrato es otra fantasmada/choriceo, ya que en todo contrato va implicita la clausula "rebus sic stantibus". Y las circunstacias que dieron lugar a una contratación en unos concretos términos, quedan modificadas unilateral y sustancialmente con lo de la congelación de activos.


----------



## vettonio (27 Abr 2022)

Barcos rusos frente a Odessa.


----------



## Seronoser (27 Abr 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Saludos desde Moscú, decir que no sólo me dieron el visado de turismo, sino que jamás tardaron menos en dármelo (pedido un lunes por la mañana, por la tarde me avisaron de que ya estaba listo). Eso sí, entrar en el país, ni que tengas visado, lleva un tiempo de comprobaciones. Yo estuve dos horas retenido en Sheremetievo mientras comprobaban todo, y me hicieron una extensa entrevista personal. Debo decir que fue un placer hacerla dado que ambos, entrevistador y entrevistado, estábamos absolutamente alineados. La vida en Moscú es normal 100%, y de hecho en ninguna de mis visitas anteriores me había parecido tan agradable.



Es que ya no hace falta pedir el visado con antelación, si tu viaje es de 15 días.
Antes tenías que ir a una empresa a pedirlo...y a pagar 50 euretes, y con suerte en dos semanas lo tenías.

Bienvenido a Moscu!


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## Nicors (27 Abr 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Nos ha jodido, has descubierto el Mediterráneo. La OTAN es salvaguarda de la unidad de España de la misma forma que Don Corleone era salvaguarda y protección de los negocios que funcionaban el área controlada por _*La Famiglia.*_
> 
> No sólo era salvaguarda y protección, es que de hecho podían funcionar porque él lo permitía y mientras él lo permitiera.
> 
> El día que deje de permitirlo pues ya sabes... mira a Belgrado.



Joder me alegro que estemos de acuerdo, no hay nada como unirse con la gente decente y superior intelectualmente y huir de la escoria.


----------



## vettonio (27 Abr 2022)

Qué risa, oches...


----------



## alcorconita (27 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Ese primero que se ve fácilmente se va a los 2 kilos. Y el segundo, más.


----------



## Guaguei (27 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Von der Leyen denuncia el "chantaje inaceptable" de Rusia por el corte del gas a Polonia y Bulgaria.*
> La presidenta de la *Comisión Europea*, *Ursula von der Leyen*, ha denunciado este miércoles el "chantaje inaceptable" de *Rusia *con el corte de suministro de gas a *Polonia *y *Bulgaria *por negarse a pagar en rublos.
> 
> "El anuncio de *Gazprom *de que unilateralmente cesa el envío de gas a sus clientes en *Europa *es otro intento de *Rusia *de usar el gas como instrumento de chantaje. Es injustificado e inaceptable", ha asegurado la jefa del Ejecutivo comunitario en una declaración.
> ...



la dictadura del lenguaje entre otras cosas, te robo tu dinero que tienes en mis bancos o que tienes en la moneda que yo emito, y si me dices que te pague en tu moneda es nada mas y nada menos , atencion : "un chantaje" 
es una perversion del lenguaje que ya no vale como arma sino para llorar, pero se han acostumbrado a estas formas y no se dan cuenta


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (27 Abr 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Ya, si eso ya lo se . Pero que "producen" o "venden"? De donde se genera su PIB?
> 
> Y disculpas si la pregunta parece estupida.



Es proveedor de china. Fabrica multitud de piezas para fábricas chinas, sobre todo electrónica.

Si tienes algún móvil chino o cualquier trasto que lleve electrónica ( hoy la lleva todo ), aunque ponga made in china, algo fijo que está hecho en Corea del Norte.


----------



## pemebe (27 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> ¡En Voxpopuli! (Cosas veredes amigo Sancho...)
> 
> ANÁLISIS
> 
> ...



Muy buen analisis respecto a la OTAN

*1) Nosotros no queremos la guerra*. 
Queremos la paz en Ucrania. Aunque Alemania y Francia abandonaron los protocolos de paz de Minsk. Aunque Estados Unidos y Reino Unido presionen a Ucrania para que no firme con Rusia una paz que no sea ventajosa para aquellos. Aunque la OTAN sólo busque prolongar el conflicto y maximizar las bajas a base de enviar misiles y drones. Aunque el plan de Occidente, confesado por figuras como *Hillary Clinton* o *Douglas Lute*, sea convertir Ucrania en Afganistán (es decir, una guerra enquistada) y al resto de Europa en Pakistán (es decir, un polvorín inestable).

*2) La guerra es culpa exclusiva del enemigo.* El angloimperio ni siquiera guerrea o invade, eso solo lo hace Rusia. Compruébelo en Wikipedia: Iraq 2003 fue solamente una 'intervención', Haití 1994 una 'operación', Corea 1950 una 'acción policial' y Malasia en los cincuenta una 'emergencia'. La OTAN no es más que una organización ¡defensiva!, por mucho que se haya dedicado a la guerra de agresión desde Yugoslavia hasta Libia. Desplegar sistemas de misiles por toda Europa se trata de un 'escudo'. Las sanciones económicas o las operaciones para desestabilizar gobiernos no han buscado conflictos, sino favorecer la paz, la libertad y la democracia. Y Rusia es culpable por no saber apreciarlo. 

*3) El líder enemigo es malvado. *La propaganda del angloimperio sigue la teoría individualista y meritocrática de *Thomas Carlyle*: la Historia es el producto de líderes excepcionales. O sea, Rusia es Putin. Pero, como es costumbre en el liberalismo, todo está entendido al revés. Los grandes líderes no son los que inoculan en las masas su ideario personal, sino los que logran identificarse a sí mismos con un clamor popular. Buena parte del pueblo ruso (y no solamente Putin) exige recuperar su dignidad nacional a cualquier coste. Nos convencen de que Putin es directamente un loco, un megalómano, un psicópata. Por el contrario, los comandantes ultranacionalistas ucranianos combaten por la moderación democrática. El comisionista *Borrell* (UE) y el banquero* Stoltenberg* (OTAN) luchan contra los oligarcas. Qué autenticidad desprende el actor profesional* Zelensk*i. Y qué encomiable salud mental posee el octogenerio* Biden*.

*4) Defendemos una causa noble, no nuestro interés particular. *Occidente está defendiendo la integridad del Estado-Nación, aunque en Serbia con Kosovo no era de nuestro interés. Defendemos el derecho para cada país de unirse a la alianza militar que prefiera, aunque en Cuba con los misiles soviéticos no era de nuestro interés. Defendemos la posibilidad de que países cercanos accedan a la Unión Europea, aunque en Turquía no era de nuestro interés. *Defendemos la legítima resistencia* de un pueblo invadido, aunque en Sáhara o Palestina no es de nuestro interés. Defendemos las libertades políticas, mediáticas y sexuales, aunque todo ello esté más comprometido en Ucrania que en Rusia.

5*) El enemigo comete crímenes de guerra, nosotros sólo cometemos errores.* Los cadáveres que Rusia deje atrás saldrán una y otra vez en los mismos medios de comunicación que prohibieron emitir soldados muertos en Iraq, niños muertos en atentados yihadistas en Europa o ancianos muertos por la covid. Los crímenes cometidos por Rusia son constitutivos de genocidio, no así los de Ucrania en el Donbás durante años. Los rusos están atacando zonas civiles porque sí. Los ultranacionalistas ucranianos montan ¡solamente por error! sus puestos de mando en teatros, sus posiciones de ataque en residencias, sus* almacenes de armamento en guarderías*. Si estos neofascistas ucranianos torturan y ejecutan a prisioneros de guerra con las armas que nosotros les hemos enviado, sin duda se trata de un trágico error impredecible. Como nuestras armas que acabaron _accidentalmente_ en manos de talibanes afganos, guerrilleros centroamericanos o yihadistas sirios. Errores. Eso sí, desde que Ponsonby redactó estos mandamientos, Occidente ha dejado de disculparse por sus 'fallos'. Tanto *Harry Truman* como* Madeleine Albright *han bajado al infierno defendiendo lo acertado que fue el bombardeo atómico de Japón y la muerte de medio millón de niños iraquíes. 

*6) El enemigo utiliza armas prohibidas.* Nuestros medios de comunicación especulan con que Rusia use misiles de nuevo tipo, armamento nuclear y ataques químicos. La realidad es que Rusia había renunciado a varias de estas armas en los tratados de Misiles Antibalísticos (ABM), Fuerzas Nucleares de Alcance Intermedio (INF) y Armas Químicas (CWC). EEUU, por el contrario, abandonó los dos primeros tratados y ha postergado el tercero como mínimo hasta 2023. Esto no lo cuentan nuestros medios, ni tampoco *la pretensión de Ucrania de rearmarse nuclearmente*, ni la presencia en Ucrania de minas y municiones ilegales, ni las sospechas de amenaza biológica en los laboratorios de EE.UU. en Ucrania. 

*7) Las pérdidas de enemigos son enormes, nosotros apenas sufrimos.* Primero nos cuentan que Rusia buscaba derrotar a Ucrania en una semana, para poder decir luego que Rusia ha fracasado. Cuando Rusia está consolidando sus posiciones en el frente, se nos dice que se ha estancado. Cuando concentra su actividad en la región oriental (como había anunciado desde un primer momento) nos cuentan que se está retirando.* Destacaremos cada pérdida material del bando ruso *y callaremos su éxito arrollador en la desmilitarización de Ucrania: todas las infraestructuras, puestos de mando, sistemas de radares, armamento y comandos que la OTAN ha perdido para siempre. 

*8) Los intelectuales y artistas apoyan nuestra causa.* Eurovisión, Disney, la UEFA, los Grammy y la federación de gatos domésticos rechazan las acciones de Rusia. Nuestras élites políticas se ponen en la solapa una chapita con la bandera ucraniana donde antes estaba su bandera nacional, *el rosco de la Agenda 2030*, un lazo amarillo o cualquier otra cosa. Para el angloimperio es crucial este _soft power_: las _celebrities _y su _star system_. El problema es que, fuera de los escenarios, buena parte de nuestras sociedades no apoya el envío de armamento a Ucrania. Pero el grueso de la opinión pública rusa sí secunda la guerra. 

*9) Nuestra causa es sagrada.* Otro mandamiento muy angloamericano, relacionado con el puritanismo moral, con *George W. Bush* y su “eje del bien contra el eje del mal”. Biden repite estos días que la OTAN es un “vínculo sagrado”: la Nueva Alianza, la Santa Guerra Nuclear. Ideólogos yankis como *Michael Walzer* han retorcido la doctrina de la Guerra Justa de San Agustín. En la tradición occidental, Guerra Justa era aquella que no buscaba dañar a inocentes. En la doctrina OTAN, Guerra Justa es aquella que permite matar inocentes de forma deliberada, con tal de conseguir sus justísimos objetivos. Este vocabulario religioso funciona menos en nuestra Europa laica, pero aquí justificamos las guerras en nombre de nuestros nuevos dioses: defender la _democracia_ contra la tiranía del Kremlin, defender el _feminismo_ contra el machuno Putin, defender el _ecologismo_ contra la Rusia gasístico-nuclear, etcétera. 


*10) Quien dude de nuestra propaganda es un traidor. *En su día se trató de antioccidentales a autores tan dispares como* Pierre Bourdieu*, *Régis Debray* y *Noam Chomsky*, por oponerse a la Guerra del Golfo. A los que criticaron el bombardeo de Yugoslavia desde la izquierda y la derecha, se les englobó bajo el término 'rojipardos' (¿le suena?). Ahora está circulando por Internet una lista negra de supuestos “altavoces del Kremlin en España”. Incluye (además de al arriba firmante): a _rojos_ como* Javier Couso*, _fachas_ como* Javier Villamor*, un tuitero anónimo y un famosísimo youtuber, un civil pacifista y un veterano militar como* Pedro Baños*, también al católico *Juan Manuel de Prada*, el protestante* César Vidal *y el ateo *Pedro Insua*. Se diría que no tienen nada en común, salvo una cosa (y no es cobrar en rublos): el indudable patriotismo de todos ellos. Pese a todo, son señalados como traidores. Todo el que sea crítico con nuestra propaganda bélica, o siquiera ecuánime entre la propaganda de unos y otros, es sospechoso de traición. Y eso le incluye a usted, por leer y difundir textos como este. Tenga cuidado.


_*Hasel Paris Álvarez* (Galicia, 1990) es Graduado en Ciencia Política y de la Administración por la Universidad de Santiago de Compostela y máster en Seguridad, Defensa y Geoestrategia por la UDIMA. Ha trabajado como militar profesional y es analista en medios de comunicación._ ha publicado en abc, publico ...


----------



## computer_malfuction (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Abr 2022)

⚡El 26 de abril a las 11:00 a.m. un misil de crucero Kalibr golpeó un centro secreto y camuflado de entrenamiento neonazi en la planta de aluminio de Zaporozhye.

Hasta 1.500 militantes estaban siendo entrenados bajo el liderazgo de 60 mercenarios británicos así como tropas británicas del SAS. La agencia de inteligencia ucraniana oculta cuidadosamente el hecho del ataque.

Un ciberataque realizado por nuestras unidades a los servidores de instituciones de salud en la región de Zaporozhye permitió recopilar información sobre el número de muertos y heridos.

Hasta el momento 523 muertos y 347 heridos.


----------



## Zhukov (27 Abr 2022)

Informes sobre los últimos dos días, me faltan los mapas pero ya los subiré luego









Noticias de la guerra 27/04/22 – Informe especial


Mapa a 24 de Abril Frente de Izyum y del Este del Saliente de Donbass, para referencia Mapa al final del 27 de Abril LUNES 25 Abril La situación en el frente de Donetsk – Strelkov En el área…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Abr 2022)

⚡Documentos de soldados ucranianos muertos/capturados

Muchos de ellos son traídos en bolsas desde la línea del frente que ya no tenemos tiempo para contarlos a todos.


----------



## chemarin (27 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> OT
> 
> 
> Sabotajes en Francia a la red de fibra óptica, en tres puntos y en escasos minutos de diferencia, esta madrugada. Han jodido internet en París y en el este del país, casi todos los operadores afectados en mayor o menor medida, y el tráfico es lento porque andan haciendo ñapas hasta que arreglen.
> La prensa lo llama “vandalismo”, y parece ser que es la primera vez que pasa algo así, al menos en el país de los croasanes.



¿Seguro que no han culpado a Putin?


----------



## risto mejido (27 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> ¿Seguro que no han culpado a Putin?



espera joder , dales tiempo, no van a hacerlo tan rapido que sino pareceria que lo han echo ellos mismos


----------



## Guaguei (27 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



el gas bueno bonito barato y duradero lo tendran por siempre al lado de casa, eso no se puede cambiar, le guste o no a algunos
lo oleras pero no lo cataras, hasta cuando, la dependencia siempre existe, no caigais en falacias
Usa tal vez no habia pensado eso, no son tan largo placistas como se creen, actuan imperativamente, y ultimamente lo hacen mal, estan nerviosos y la estan cagando


----------



## pemebe (27 Abr 2022)

Me siento completamente identificado con el Articulo (es de hace más de un mes). yo también me siento pro-europeo.

*Ser prorruso...*

Martes, 22/Mar/2022 Hasel-Paris Álvarez Martín ABC

Hace tiempo que hemos sustituido el debate político por el intercambio de acusaciones. *Si le preocupa la seguridad frente a Marruecos, es usted facha y ultra-derechista.* *Si más bien le inquietan los elevados precios del alquiler, es un rojo y social-comunista. Si le conciernen ambas cosas, pues es un rojo-facha. Y más vale no debatir sobre ello ni sobre ninguna otra cosa, no vayan a decirle ‘negacionista’: de las vacunas, del mercado, de la violencia de género o del genocidio armenio*. Pues bien, como eran pocas, ya está aquí la enésima etiqueta infamante: prorruso. 

*El prorruso es, en la imaginación de quienes usan este epíteto, un occidental que jalea a Putin y apoya incondicionalmente a Rusia en la guerra de Ucrania. O sea, nadie.* Porque, en realidad, *el término se utiliza para difamar a aquel que comprenda, aunque sea parcialmente, las inquietudes rusas que condujeron a la guerra y las peticiones rusas que pueden devolvernos la paz. *Prueba de ello es que una de las primeras listas negras de prorrusos, realizada en Alemania por el magnate George Soros, llevaba por título ‘Russlandversteher’, es decir, ‘gente que comprende a Rusia’. *El problema es que, para resolver cualquier conflicto, es imprescindible comprender la parte de razón que puedan tener ambos bandos. Y, tal y como están las cosas, este acto de raciocinio lo convierte a uno automáticamente en sospechoso de ser prorruso. Así, Occidente se ha incapacitado a sí mismo para poder debatir y proponer soluciones serias.*

Más que Occidente (que no existe como tal) hablemos de *EE.UU. por un lado y de Europa por el otro. A EE.UU. le funciona ignorar las razones rusas.* *Hace años que los yankis saben que desdeñar y provocar a los rusos conduciría a una guerra en Ucrania, como filtró el director de la CIA William Burns. *El objetivo yanki es precisamente ese: desangrar a los ucranianos para debilitar a Rusia, como confiesan en un informe militar de 2019. 

*Pero ignorar a Rusia es un grave problema para los europeos, porque las consecuencias las sufrimos nosotros.* *El autor que esto escribe no es prorruso, sino proeuropeo. *Ser proeuropeo implica saber que Europa es mucho más que la UE. *Saber que Rusia es también Europa. Y que EE.UU. no lo es*. Saber que la OTAN es una organización militar dirigida por EE.UU. *para imponer en Europa los objetivos geopolíticos de EE.UU. Y que uno de esos objetivos es, en palabras de Bush padre, frustrar una seguridad europea que vaya de Madrid hasta Moscú y que no necesite de Washington.* 

El autor que esto escribe no es prorruso, sino propaz. Y la paz en Europa implica, nos guste más o menos, que *Ucrania acepte un estatuto de neutralidad, que Rusia retire sus tropas y la UE retire sus sanciones, que la UE y la OTAN dejen de intentar partir en dos a los ucranianos con propuestas como las de 2008 y 2013 y, sobre todo, que la OTAN abandone su constante expansión e introducción de armas de destrucción masiva en nuestro continente.* Si los europeos no comprendemos esto, nos esperan por delante décadas de pobreza, proliferación nuclear y una nueva Guerra Fría en la que media Europa será proyanki y la otra media prochina. *Y a usted le seguirán llamando prorruso.

Hásel-Paris Álvarez* es analista político.


----------



## vettonio (27 Abr 2022)

Pero vamos a ver, Triana. Que cada vez que abres la boca mueren miles de gatitos. 

Melón, tú que tienes tantos masters en geopolítica y seguridad y no se que hostias más.

Eres un analfabestia. 

Id hacia el final del vídeo. "Inteligible" es que se puede leer, ceporro, acémila.
Ininteligible es todo lo contrario.

Vivimos en la dictadura de los ignorantes. 

Y lo del Ferreras.. soy yo y le corrijo al Triana sobre la marcha. Ferreras, ¿pagas con celemines de cebada a tus colaboradores? 

PD: la estantería del fondo lateral define a este indocumentado. Lo del pulpito de peluche...


----------



## Viricida (27 Abr 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Saludos desde Moscú, decir que no sólo me dieron el visado de turismo, sino que jamás tardaron menos en dármelo (pedido un lunes por la mañana, por la tarde me avisaron de que ya estaba listo). Eso sí, entrar en el país, ni que tengas visado, lleva un tiempo de comprobaciones. Yo estuve dos horas retenido en Sheremetievo mientras comprobaban todo, y me hicieron una extensa entrevista personal. Debo decir que fue un placer hacerla dado que ambos, entrevistador y entrevistado, estábamos absolutamente alineados. La vida en Moscú es normal 100%, y de hecho en ninguna de mis visitas anteriores me había parecido tan agradable.



Por curiosidad, ¿podrías poner algún ejemplo de preguntas o de qué iba esa entrevista?

Ya me gustaría volver a Moscu a ver algunas cosas que me dejé en el tintero en su día.


----------



## Hal8995 (27 Abr 2022)

Podías indicar Galileo la pérdida de capacidad de combate que han sufrido los chechenos en Mariupol y tus fuentes ?

Aunque me dijeras 5.000 bajas me parecería razonable si no hubiera leido nada. Pero es que parece que han sido decenas de muertos y total menos de 200 bajas. Es decir , para tomar una ciudad de 400.000 habitantes defendida por el.mejor armamento disponible y enfrente fanáticos motivados ( vencer o morir ) asesorados por la Otan.Ojo tb participó DPR.

Para demostrar una mínima ecuanimidad podrías haber sacado alguna info de perdidas de Azov, defensa territorial y unidades convencionales ukras. Parece q los chicos de Azov( " ellos son así " Zelenski dixit ) frente a civiles desarmados en los sótanos de tortura son muy valientes.
Contra los chechenos y soldados del DRP parece que no tanto.

Galileo , que vídeo habría que poner para comparar el tuyo para ver como los de Azov salen de Mariupol ? Los disfrazados de mujeres ? Los que se han intentado borrar los tatuajes ? Los capturados que indican q a su alrededor había asesinatos por todos lados ?

Patético tío. Cámbiate el nombre hombre ...
"Estoy GA GÁ y a ver si LA LIO"


----------



## mazuste (27 Abr 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Andan, los ucros, buscando el arsenal ruso de marras ¿Para qué?
Y la presi moldava, silbando al cielo, se pone de perfil ¿Para qué?


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 Abr 2022)

En el lado correcto de la historia, no lo duden ni por un momento.


----------



## coscorron (27 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



El tweet del amigo es de lo más tonto que he leido en años ... Rusia sabe que le quieren sustituir como proveedor así que lo que no va a hacer es regalarles el gas hasta que encuentren otro comprador ... Les cobrará en rublos y en cuanto tenga otros clientes les cortará también el suministro aunque lo paguen en chortinas. Es así, esa relación comercial que nos favorecía a nosotros porque eramos clientes preferentes ya se ha roto para siempre o al menos para un par de decadas.


----------



## Arraki (27 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, Triana. Que cada vez que abres la boca mueren miles de gatitos.
> 
> Melón, tú que tienes tantos masters en geopolítica y seguridad y no se que hostias más.
> 
> ...



Increible

Esto de las SIM y los SIMS que comenta este supuesto anal-lista fue una coña que lo comentó un forocochero y que este sujeto lo ha fusilado sin ninguna verguenza ni pudor. Para que veamos el nivel de los expertos que lleva la secta para analizar la guerra de ucrania.

Lamentable es poco. El forocochero lo menos podría pedirle duros por el plagio


----------



## Arraki (27 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Aun no se asumen que quedan como histéricas .



Me ha parecido escucharle antes que ellos al ser país de transito a las malas cortan todo el gas que pase por el Yamal y a tomar por culo Rusia.

Vamos que piensan joder a los alemanes


----------



## coscorron (27 Abr 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Rumania jugando a la guerra otra vez ... Las últimas veces que lo hizo acabo escaldada ... En I GM alemanes, turcos y bulgaros invadieron al país que jugo a ser el buitre oportunista esperando a ver como quien se aliaba y al final entro por el lado aliado. Los rusos no movieron ni una división para protegerla y en la II GM ya todos sabemos que papel hicieron los soldados rumanos y como siguió la historia para Rumania. Deberían ser menos belicista teniendo en cuenta su situación geográfica y sus últimas experiencias. No tienen nada que ganar y mucho que perder por ejemplo ver todo su tráfico marítimo interrumpido en el Mar Negro.


----------



## Icibatreuh (27 Abr 2022)

Artículo muy preciso, claro y bien escrito de un periódico ruso. Me parece observar una crítica velada a la decisión de Putin de entrar en la guerra. Ya me diréis.






*«У России станет больше врагов» Финляндия и Швеция скоро вступят в НАТО. Чем это угрожает России?*
13 апреля премьер-министры Финляндии и Швеции сообщили, что правительства их стран вскоре рассмотрят вопрос о вступлении в НАТО, хотя годами придерживались нейтралитета. Судя по всему, историческое решение может быть принято обеими странами уже совсем скоро. «Лента.ру» разобралась, какие риски...




m.lenta.ru
"
*Rusia tendrá más enemigos" Finlandia y Suecia pronto se unirán a la OTAN. ¿Cómo amenaza esto a Rusia?*


Sin embargo, los combates en Ucrania y los meses de fuerte escalada que los precedieron rompieron el equilibrio que Suecia y Finlandia lograron mantener todos estos años e inclinaron la balanza a favor de ingresar en la OTAN. *Si en enero el 30 por ciento de la población finlandesa estaba a favor de la membresía en la alianza, en abril esta cifra se disparó a un 68 por ciento antes impensable. *En Suecia, un récord del 57 por ciento de los encuestados estaba a favor de unirse a la OTAN , mientras que solo el 21 por ciento estaba en contra.

Los combates en Ucrania supusieron un serio impacto no solo para el público, sino también para la mayoría de los expertos y políticos, incluidos suecos y finlandeses, dijo Andrey Kortunov , director general del Consejo Ruso de Asuntos Internacionales (RIAC). Los acontecimientos desde el 24 de febrero han cambiado fundamentalmente la percepción de estos países sobre los objetivos de la política exterior rusa y sobre los medios que Moscú puede utilizar para alcanzarlos: todo esto, por supuesto, se reflejó en la opinión pública....

...
*durante décadas mantuvieron un estatus de no bloque y no se unieron a la OTAN ni siquiera en los momentos más críticos de la Guerra Fría.*


El destacado investigador del Instituto de Europa de la Academia Rusa de Ciencias , jefe del Centro de Estudios del Ártico, Valery Zhuravel, sugirió que el apoyo de la población de Suecia y Finlandia para unirse a la OTAN puede ser temporal, por lo que el liderazgo de estos países debería abordar este tema. problema conscientemente y sin aspavientos. “Me parece que Finlandia exagera las amenazas a su seguridad por parte de Rusia



*Los periodistas de los medios occidentales, al hablar sobre la adhesión de Suecia y Finlandia a la Alianza del Atlántico Norte, llaman a la operación especial en Ucrania "el regalo de Putin a la OTAN*". Bruselas realmente se beneficia de la situación actual: las filas de la alianza se repondrán con países que, en otras circunstancias, difícilmente se habrían apresurado a unirse a la OTAN con tanta rapidez; después de todo, esto no sucedió durante los 73 años anteriores, durante los cuales hubo muchos cambios geopolíticos.

*El leitmotiv principal de la retórica rusa últimamente ha sido precisamente la prevención de una mayor expansión de la OTAN:* aunque, en primer lugar, estaba implícita su expansión hacia el este: a Ucrania, Moldavia y Georgia. *La aparición de un flanco adicional, aunque al norte, es un fenómeno muy doloroso para Rusia.*


----------



## Julc (27 Abr 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> off topic
> 
> he visto mucho ruso y ucraniano (hombres) cabeza bombilla, será una característica de los eslavos en general o solo los orientales?
> claramente la "genética" de las mujeres eslavas es muy superior a la masculina



Salvo las "carapan".


----------



## Pinovski (27 Abr 2022)

__





[ENCUESTA DEFINITIVA] ¿Cual ha sido la mayor HUMILLACIÓN que ha sufrido RUSIA desde el inicio de la GUERRA? (Recopilación dentro)


Esta guerra nos está dejando grandes momentos, pero ha llegado la hora de elegir, podéis votar varias opciones porque entiendo que es imposible quedarse con solo una en algún caso: Hundimiento del Moskva, su buque insignia Retirada desorganizada de Kiev y de la zona centro y norte del país...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## pemebe (27 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, Triana. Que cada vez que abres la boca mueren miles de gatitos.
> 
> Melón, tú que tienes tantos masters en geopolítica y seguridad y no se que hostias más.
> 
> ...



Estos no saben que ahora los terroristas no se comunican utilizando telefonos (facilmente hackeables), sino que utilizan las posibilidades de comunicación que tienen practicamente todos los juegos actuales, utilizando internet que es mucho más dificil de rastrear.

Es tan conocido que se ha utilizado en multitud de peliculas y series de televisión.

PD; Eso no quiere decir que no sea un montaje (no tengo elementos de juicio suficientes)


----------



## Guaguei (27 Abr 2022)

de hace 3 horas


----------



## Julc (27 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Hombre, si reciben un sobre lleno de rublos, claro que tiene sentido.


----------



## Expected (27 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La UE está "preparada" y elabora una "respuesta coordinada" a una eventual suspensión del gas ruso.*
> La* Unión Europea* está "preparada" a una eventual interrupción de gas ruso y elabora "una respuesta coordinada", ha declarado este miércoles la presidenta de la *Comisión Europea*, *Ursula von der Leyen*, después de que *Gazprom *suspendiera el suministro a *Bulgaria *y *Polonia*.
> 
> "El anuncio de *Gazprom *es un nuevo intento de *Rusia *de chantajearnos con el gas. Estamos preparados para ese escenario. Estamos elaborando nuestra respuesta europea coordinada. Los europeos pueden estar seguros de que estamos unidos y somos solidarios con los Estados miembros afectados", ha dicho *Von der Leyen* en Twitter. Informa Afp



La respuesta coordinada que es....tocar el piano en todas las capitales a la misma hora?... O apagar las luces a una hora y que todas las femilocas griten al unísono "borrachas, solas y a oscuras queremos volver a nuestra casa..." Para que Vladimir se acojone.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (27 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Increible
> 
> Esto de las SIM y los SIMS que comenta este supuesto anal-lista fue una coña que lo comentó un forocochero y que este sujeto lo ha fusilado sin ninguna verguenza ni pudor. Para que veamos el nivel de los expertos que lleva la secta para analizar la guerra de ucrania.
> 
> Lamentable es poco. El forocochero lo menos podría pedirle duros por el plagio



Terroristas con 3 SIMs o 3 pares de calzoncillos


----------



## workforfood (27 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Me ha parecido escucharle antes que ellos al ser país de transito a las malas cortan todo el gas que pase por el Yamal y a tomar por culo Rusia.
> 
> Vamos que piensan joder a los alemanes



Si Polonia es una colonia Alemana, por eso el pasado Alemán de la segunda guerra mundial lo tienen "olvidado".


----------



## Expected (27 Abr 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Si esto es cierto, lo de Europa ya es un cachondeo.
> 
> Unos sí en rublos, otro no.
> Scholz y la loca que tenemos como presidenta de la UE, la tal Úrsula, llamando "genocida" a Putin, pero Macron dice que no es para tanto.
> ...



Brillante post y añade...a nuestros vecinos del Sur ...que ya le han echado el ojo a Ceuta y Melilla....y están salivando con la posibilidad de usar las torres de la Alhambra como minaretes para sus rezos matutinos....Tiempo al tiempo


----------



## workforfood (27 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> La respuesta coordinada que es....tocar el piano en todas las capitales a la misma hora?... O apagar las luces a una hora y que todas las femilocas griten al unísono "borrachas, solas y a oscuras queremos volver a nuestra casa..." Para que Vladimir se acojone.



Pueden hacer que Alemania compre más gas y luego lo reparta, pero en definitiva es igual, alguien lo tiene que pagar.


----------



## chemarin (27 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Me siento completamente identificado con el Articulo (es de hace más de un mes). yo también me siento pro-europeo.
> 
> *Ser prorruso...*
> 
> ...



El artículo está bien, pero el autor tiene un problema con que le llamen pro-ruso, yo no, porque es cierto.  
Sin embargo tengo muchos más problemas en llamarme pro-europeo, y los tengo porque ya llevo muchos años sufriendo a los europeos de Bruselas y la Moncloa y estoy hasta los huevos de ellos. Y reconozco que me equivoco, porque tan europeo soy yo como esos ladrones de la Moncloa o de Bruselas.


----------



## mazuste (27 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Andan, los ucros, buscando el arsenal ruso de marras ¿Para qué?
> Y la presi moldava, silbando al cielo, se pone de perfil ¿Para qué?




Esto puede venir a cuento, porque ese escenario fue recomendado la Corporación RAND en 2019,
y de que hay algunas informaciones sobre que Polonia y Rumania se estarían preparando para ello
contra Transnistria. Si tal ocurriera, contarían con el apoyo de las fuentes de inteligencia de la OTAN.

¿Puede defenderse Transnistria en tal escenario? ¿Podrá el contingente ruso contener a los invasores?
¿Intervendrá Rusia para salvar a Transnistria?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Abr 2022)

* no solo es rublos

EN RVBLOS GOLD *
**
*Germany and Austria to pay in rubles for Russian gas *

- Decision comes following Russia's gas suspension to Poland and Bulgaria, both of which reject payment in rubles
*




*








Germany and Austria to pay in rubles for Russian gas


- Decision comes following Russia's gas suspension to Poland and Bulgaria, both of which reject payment in rubles - Anadolu Agency




www.aa.com.tr









CONFIRMADO: Alemania y Austria pagarán por el gas ruso en rublos 27.Abril.2022 hace una hora


Lloran los otanistas satánicos femigays: Germany and Austria to pay in rubles for Russian gas - Decision comes following Russia's gas suspension to Poland and Bulgaria, both of which reject payment in rubles 27.04.2022 Germany and Austria greenlighted payment in rubles for Russian gas...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Snowball (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## Malevich (27 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo que tenía que hacer Rusia, ya puestos en faena, es abrir un corredor desde Transnistria a Serbia, así con dos cojones, pasando por Rumanía.
> Y Serbia quedaría unida a Rusia, por tierra.
> Serían 600 kilómetros de nada, desde el sur de lo que antes se llamaba Ucrania, hasta Serbia.



Te lo pongo más fácil y sin fuerza bruta, como le gusta a Vladimir Vladimirovich....
Orban se quita la máscara y Hungría sale de la UE y la OTAN. Los magiares tienen frontera con Serbia y con "el país antes conocido como Ucrania".


----------



## Snowball (27 Abr 2022)

Se está calentando el asunto de Transnistria 

*Ministry of Internal Affairs of Transnistria about the shooting in Kolbasna.

Information at 10:00. Last night, several drones were seen in the sky above the village of Kolbasna, Rybnitsa region. UAV on the territory of Transnistria were launched from Ukraine.

On the morning of April 27, at 8:45, shots were fired from the Ukrainian side in the direction of the Pridnestrovian settlement of Kolbasna. There are no data on casualties*


----------



## coscorron (27 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> La respuesta coordinada que es....tocar el piano en todas las capitales a la misma hora?... O apagar las luces a una hora y que todas las femilocas griten al unísono "borrachas, solas y a oscuras queremos volver a nuestra casa..." Para que Vladimir se acojone.



Vamos a ducharnos con agua fria y mientras nos morimos de frío decimos -Putin, jodete- ... Luego cuando terminamos salimos a la ventana y aplaudimos. Respuesta coordinada quiere decir que Alemanía comprará más gas en rublos y se lo enviará a Polonia. A Bulgaria que recibe el 90 % de su gas de Rusia no se quien le ayudará porque aunque hay gasoductos alternativos al ruso dificilmente podran suministrarle ese 90 % que va a dejar de recibir así como de repente. Supongo que los bulgaros estan disfrutando lo votado pero van a disfrutarlo mucho más ...


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Abr 2022)

En Kakhovka, liberada por las fuerzas armadas rusas de los nazis, se está desmantelando una estela con el escudo de armas de Ucrania instalada en la entrada de la ciudad.

@opersvodki


----------



## NS 4 (27 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> y tu señora que tal te ha salido diesel o gasolina?



Tiene mentalidad socialista...aunque como a toda jembra de vez en cuando hay que decirle: cari...de eso ya tienes bastante.

Pero son mas practicas...muy familiares...buenas amantes, ejem...ejem...y buenas esposas en general.

Temperamentales también...si invades su área de decisión...pero no subnormales ególatras como las hispanistaníes...que TODO es su área de decisión.


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## Malevich (27 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Al final todos le comprarán a Austria gas... es demasiado todo esto... jajajajaaaa. se van a convertir en exportadores netos de gas... hostia que surrealista es todo; los austríacos que estaban como fieras cuando se vino abajo el South Stream ahora pueden convertirse en un proxy gasista... jajajajajajaa... ajajajajajjajjaa... jajajajajjaaaa...
> 
> Europa es una especie de comedia bufa con tintes comico-surrealistas y tintes esperpénticos...
> 
> Si un escritor quisiese captar el asunto tendría un colapso mental para poder darle el tinte adecuado... jajajajajajajaaa... jajajajajaaa..



La visita del canciller no fue casual. No sólo hablaron de Bucha y demás niebla de la guerra y propaganda 
El canciller anterior tenía buenas relaciones con Moscú. 
Que el canciller austriaco sea el primero en ir a Moscú en plena guerra da que pensar. 
¿Santa Alianza Habsburgo Romanov?


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Abr 2022)

Atrapado en lodo en la región de Jarkov, este BTR-4 fue tomado como un nuevo trofeo por las fuerzas de seguridad rusas.


----------



## orcblin (27 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Vamos a ducharnos con agua fria y mientras nos morimos de frío decimos -Putin, jodete- ... Luego cuando terminamos salimos a la ventana y aplaudimos. Respuesta coordinada quiere decir que Alemanía comprará más gas en rublos y se lo enviará a Polonia. A Bulgaria que recibe el 90 % de su gas de Rusia no se quien le ayudará porque aunque hay gasoductos alternativos al ruso dificilmente podran suministrarle ese 90 % que va a dejar de recibir así como de repente. Supongo que los bulgaros estan disfrutando lo votado pero van a disfrutarlo mucho más ...



creo que bulgaria tiene un gaseoducto hasta italia... si el gas que no va a venir a españa irá allí supongo.

nosotros compraremos el gas a USA que es más caro, y como todo pigiprogre sabe lo más caro es mejor


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Abr 2022)

Bayraktar TB2 en la región de Kursk.


----------



## dabuti (27 Abr 2022)

Los legionarios y militares españoles cagan colonia, sin duda.








Los soldados rusos, a sus madres: "Somos como bestias. Me he hecho alcohólico"


Las grabaciones registradas por la Inteligencia ucraniana prueban no solo la comisión de crímenes de guerra, sino la moral debilitada del ocupante o el incremento de las deserciones




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Epicii (27 Abr 2022)

*Rusia hace efectivo el corte de gas a Polonia y Bulgaria y hace subir el precio un 15%*
*El gas modera sus alzas tras avanzar hasta un 24% en el mercado de Países Bajos; Gazprom no abrirá el grifo hasta que no reciba pagos en rublos
Rusia hace efectivo el corte de gas a Polonia y Bulgaria y hace subir el precio un 15%*


----------



## delhierro (27 Abr 2022)

Los drones turcos son presa facil de los sistemas AA rusos.


----------



## bigmaller (27 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Que son esos misiles con punta? Antibunkers?



Gliders


----------



## amcxxl (27 Abr 2022)

El general de Ucraniana dice que las fuerzas rusas tomaron el control de nuevas aldeas en las regiones de Kharkiv y Luhansk.
*Barvinkove en el frente de Izyum en el Provincial de Kharkiv fue capturada.*


----------



## delhierro (27 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Que son esos misiles con punta? Antibunkers?



Cabezas planeadoras hipersonicas, en lugar de bajar en trayectoria parabolica simple...maniobran. Pocos paises tienen esos desarrollos, ademas ellos las han probado con exito varias veces.


----------



## Arraki (27 Abr 2022)

Subo este vídeo de off topic 

A nadie le sorprende la ilusión de seguridad que desprende el vídeo? si incluso al paraguas se le ha salido una varilla. 

Le han echado tomates como le podrían haber echado mierda o una granada.


----------



## Epicii (27 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Cabezas planeadoras hipersonicas, en lugar de bajar en trayectoria parabolica simple...maniobran. Pocos paises tienen esos desarrollos, ademas ellos las han probado con exito varias veces.



Los rusos tienen el Avangard, y los chinos el DF-17....
No creo que Corea del Norte tenga esa tecnologia...no importa lo que muestren en un desfile.


----------



## Honkler (27 Abr 2022)

Se lo deben estar pasando pipa los tíos  . Me recuerda a la serie Vikingos, donde se veía como les iba la marcha.


----------



## MiguelLacano (27 Abr 2022)

Sánchez merma las unidades del Ejército al enviar a Ucrania material militar de uso ordinario


Los militares españoles, sorprendidos por el envío a Ucrania del material de utilización habitual de sus unidades, y no de una reserva estratégica




www.eldebate.com


----------



## unaie (27 Abr 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> Ni los catalanes son Kosovares o Chechenos, mira tb cómo han acabado.
> El arma de los indepes es el lloriqueo.



Estas despreciando a los catalanes porque no tienen fuerzas armadas. Los Kosovares y Chechenos si las tenian. Tu forma y arma a un ejercito catalan, que eran la base del Reino de Aragon y los almogavares, y seguramente plantearian una fuerte resistencia al ejercito español, que no deja de ser una fuerza combinada de andaluces, murcianos, valencianos y manchegos, basicamente. Los catalanes probablemente, al igual que se organizan mejor en su desarrollo economico regional, tambien serian mas organizados que el ejercito español.


----------



## Andr3ws (27 Abr 2022)

Imaginate que en lugar de tomates son dos granadas que han venido de Ucrania via black market....


----------



## delhierro (27 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Los rusos tienen el Avangard, y los chinos el DF-17....
> No creo que Corea del Norte tenga esa tecnologia...no importa lo que muestren en un desfile.



jaja, las creencias de los de fuera les dan bastante igual. Te voy a poner una fuente occidental que enreda un poco pero que deja claro lo que es eso.









Implications of the Second Launch of North Korea’s Second “Hypersonic” Missile - 38 North: Informed Analysis of North Korea


North Korea conducted a ballistic missile launch on January 11. According to South Korea’s Joint Chiefs of Staff, the missile…



www.38north.org





De todas formas , la evidencia de que tienen esas cosas es clara...siguen allí sonriendo.

Los iskander y demas los tienen más que probados, como los yanquis decian que no tenian punteria ahora los prueban en un islote y sacan las grabaciones. Son la hostia de industriosos.


----------



## unaie (27 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Misiles rusos sobrevuelan simultaneamente tres centrales nucleares de Ucrania: "No entienden lo que es Chernobil"*



Ojo con esto, a ver si nos estan preparando, y no me refiero precisamente a los rusos. 

Al gobierno de Ucrania le interesa mas que nunca una escalada. Podrian reventar con explosivos o un misil alguna de las centrales nucleares de las varias que hay en Ucrania, provocando asi un Chernobyl con nube radioactiva por toda Europa, acusando probablemente a los rusos, y ante el panico en Europa, los nuevos confinamientos, colas para dosis de yodo, etc, que la OTAN pueda justificar la entrada de tropas directamente en Ucrania.


----------



## Bartleby (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Abr 2022)

__





CONFIRMADO: Alemania y Austria pagarán por el gas ruso en rublos 27.Abril.2022 hace una hora


Lloran los otanistas satánicos femigays: Germany and Austria to pay in rubles for Russian gas - Decision comes following Russia's gas suspension to Poland and Bulgaria, both of which reject payment in rubles 27.04.2022 Germany and Austria greenlighted payment in rubles for Russian gas...




www.burbuja.info












​


----------



## arriondas (27 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Increible
> 
> Esto de las SIM y los SIMS que comenta este supuesto anal-lista fue una coña que lo comentó un forocochero y que este sujeto lo ha fusilado sin ninguna verguenza ni pudor. Para que veamos el nivel de los expertos que lleva la secta para analizar la guerra de ucrania.
> 
> Lamentable es poco. El forocochero lo menos podría pedirle duros por el plagio



Si se dedica a reciclar material de Forocoches, ya sabemos que clase de experto es el sociólogo, y su nivel. Cuan bajo pueden llegar a caer algunos.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (27 Abr 2022)

A modo de off topic complementario, en _*El Estado agresor. La guerra de Washington contra el mundo*_, un interesante libro de William Blum (2006, edición en castellano).


Spoiler











Spoiler



















*Introducción* (págs. 39-77)

```
https://imgur.com/a/ZcNBbuF
```


----------



## Honkler (27 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Así, directo, sin medias tintas.


----------



## Harman (27 Abr 2022)

Se está llevando a cabo un asalto a gran escala en Popasna.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45457

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## alfonbass (27 Abr 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Saludos desde Moscú, decir que no sólo me dieron el visado de turismo, sino que jamás tardaron menos en dármelo (pedido un lunes por la mañana, por la tarde me avisaron de que ya estaba listo). Eso sí, entrar en el país, ni que tengas visado, lleva un tiempo de comprobaciones. Yo estuve dos horas retenido en Sheremetievo mientras comprobaban todo, y me hicieron una extensa entrevista personal. Debo decir que fue un placer hacerla dado que ambos, entrevistador y entrevistado, estábamos absolutamente alineados. La vida en Moscú es normal 100%, y de hecho en ninguna de mis visitas anteriores me había parecido tan agradable.



Hace un par de meses me dijeron en la central de visados de Madrid que no daban, me alegro que hayan cambiado, lo miraré, porque me gustaría ir en verano.
De todas formas, qué significa "estar alienados"? desde cuando tienes que estar "alienado" para cruzar una frontera?


----------



## Azrael_II (27 Abr 2022)

Off topic o no tanto 

Tras el Golpe pacífico de EEUU en Pakistán han comenzado la matanza de chinos. No es una casualidad el atentado, buscan provocar a China.

El anterior presidente está gestionando un cambio de Gobierno, de momento con manifestaciones multitudinarias, con apoyo a los trabajadores y militares. Lo malo que los generales están al servicio de EEUU o al menos tiene influencia. 

Sólo pide una cosa "convoquen elecciones" . Los políticos corrompidos por Anglosion , que tiene mucha influencia en Pakistán ni quieren elecciones, "¿Pa qué? Pa perderlas?"

Imra debe crear comités de autodefensa en los más de 50.000 pueblos de Pakistán. 10 personas por comité basta. Y mejor llamarlos de otra forma antes que autodefensa. Estos serán importantes para en caso de seguir con el Golpe y no permitir elecciones serán escracheados miles de políticos. Ojo pacíficamente. Todo esto no lo inventó sigo como a 20 cuentas Pakis su forma de pensar es muy tranquila y serena y lenta pero van por aquí los tirod


----------



## alcorconita (27 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1039286
> 
> 
> Bayraktar TB2 en la región de Kursk.



5 kilos.


----------



## Harman (27 Abr 2022)

Como escriben en los telegram - "exclusivo" 

Las fuerzas especiales rusas se apoderan de posiciones y equipos de las AFU cerca de Kremenna durante el ataque a Severodonetsk

t.me/boris_rozhin/45453


----------



## Harman (27 Abr 2022)

Todas las operaciones militares especiales que llevamos a cabo en Donbass y Ucrania se llevarán a cabo sin condiciones - Putin

t.me/boris_rozhin/45462


----------



## Azrael_II (27 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Cabezas planeadoras hipersonicas, en lugar de bajar en trayectoria parabolica simple...maniobran. Pocos paises tienen esos desarrollos, ademas ellos las han probado con exito varias veces.



¿Es cierto que los misiles balísticos tienen una efectividad a la hora de dar en el objetivo prácticamente nula ? Que es un secreto a voces


----------



## Harman (27 Abr 2022)

Los propagandistas de Kiev están preparando una nueva Bucha: una escenificación de la muerte de civiles cerca del mercado central de Lisichansk. El objetivo es acusar a los militares del LNR del crimen.

Se sabe que los artilleros de la 57ª Brigada habían bombardeado por error la zona el día anterior. Ahora llevan allí coches destrozados y cadáveres de militares ucranianos disfrazados de civiles.

Los corresponsales de los medios de comunicación extranjeros se trasladarán a Lisichansk para filmar a los civiles supuestamente asesinados.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45443


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Abr 2022)

Intercambio de espías (servicios especiales) entre USA-Rusia…como en los viejos tiempos…

Russian pilot Yaroshenko exchanged for US’ Trevor Reed









Russian pilot Yaroshenko exchanged for US’ Trevor Reed


Konstantin Yaroshenko was sentenced to 20 years in prison by an American court in 2010




tass.com


----------



## midelburgo (27 Abr 2022)

unaie dijo:


> Ojo con esto, a ver si nos estan preparando, y no me refiero precisamente a los rusos.
> 
> Al gobierno de Ucrania le interesa mas que nunca una escalada. Podrian reventar con explosivos o un misil alguna de las centrales nucleares de las varias que hay en Ucrania, provocando asi un Chernobyl con nube radioactiva por toda Europa, acusando probablemente a los rusos, y ante el panico en Europa, los nuevos confinamientos, colas para dosis de yodo, etc, que la OTAN pueda justificar la entrada de tropas directamente en Ucrania.



Es que para Europa (que no para la OTAN) la guerra esta tiene que acabar cuanto antes. Si tienen mas posibilidades de acabarla antes los rusos, pues hay que dejar de pasarles juguetes a los ucranios. Y lo fuerte es que para los ucranios tambien es mejor cuanto antes acabe. Si ganan, Ucrania y Europa estaran devastadas para entonces (Rusia ni me lo planteo).


----------



## Harman (27 Abr 2022)

Creemos que la región de Kirovogrado está inmerecidamente abandonada por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

▪ La planta de Yelvorty, en Kirovohrad, ha comenzado a preparar talleres para la reparación de vehículos blindados. Hay planes para traer especialistas extranjeros al antiguo campo soviético.

Coordenadas: 48.517352, 32.269814

▪ El aeródromo de Kanatovo sigue en funcionamiento. Desde allí operan la aviación táctica de la Fuerza Aérea de las AFU y los drones Bayraktar TB2.

Coordenadas: 48.561341, 32.388547

t.me/boris_rozhin/45440


----------



## otroyomismo (27 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> A modo de off topic complementario, en _*El Estado agresor. La guerra de Washington contra el mundo*_, un interesante libro de William Blum (2006, edición en castellano).
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




si alguien lo encuentra para descarga en español ....


----------



## Remequilox (27 Abr 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> OT:
> 
> 
> Alguien me explica de que vive Corea del Norte para poder mantener todo esto?
> ...



No tienen oligarcas.
Bueno sí, la familia alfa del Amado Lidl, pero salvo chupas de cuero y gafas molonas, son bastante austeros. 
Algún que otro museo grandilocuente o estatua gigantesca, y poco más. 
Así, incluso una economía justita como la norcoreana puede sacarle mucho partido a lo que hace.
Y organizar su economía prácticamente sin la institución del mercado y los intercambios monetarios (con todas sus ventajas e inconvenientes).


----------



## Besarionis (27 Abr 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Tal interés acaba en Ucrania y las Repúblicas Bálticas, no más allá. Y no significa que quiera anexionarselas, simplemente que sean neutrales. En todo caso se podría extender a Polonia si sigue empeñada en tocar los cojones, que todo parece indicar que sí.
> 
> Para Rusia tienen mucho más interés sus fronteras sur y norte, el Asia Central y el Ártico. Es decir donde están los recursos, la riqueza real y las rutas estratégicas. No la riqueza inventada, el humo pintado en papelitos de colores que es casi lo único que tiene Europa.



No me refiero a pepelitos de colores, sino al solar para que se asiente la OTAN. El sitio, el terreno. No lo que haya en él. 
¿Nunca has leído eso de "de Lisboa a Vladivostok"?


----------



## willbeend (27 Abr 2022)

Menuda pedazo de langosta, como para dejarte "asesorar" por ese 

Min 4:20 :
_"el siguiente hito creo que es mayo 9 (se refiere al 8 ) una fecha importante para Putin porque es un aniversario de algo de la guerra no se que de la union sovietica...."_

Este tio forea por el hilo fijo, tiene el mismo conocimiento que el antiruso medio


----------



## delhierro (27 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> ¿Es cierto que los misiles balísticos tienen una efectividad a la hora de dar en el objetivo prácticamente nula ? Que es un secreto a voces



Para nada, no se donde habras leido semejante cosa. Lo puedes ver con los iskander rusos que son semibalisticos (maniobran ) en esta operación. Cuando dieron al edificio de la plaza de Kharkov estaban dando a algo de 50x50 m desde 200-300 km. Los iranies han acertado a maquetas de 10x10m desde más distancia.

Estas cosas las han afinado mucho, los mismos norcoreanos tienen cohetes como los smerch rusos pero realmente gigantes que dan a ese islote a 300km. A ver si encuento una foto del tema son algo unico en su genero.







Balistico , pero con pequeñas correcciones cpc de pocos metros.


----------



## Burbujo II (27 Abr 2022)

*Alemania está lista para atacar al petróleo ruso tras la decisión de Moscú de cortar el gas a Polonia y Bulgaria*


----------



## Harman (27 Abr 2022)

Llegada a las posiciones de las AFU cerca de Kondar, Kramatorsk. 

t.me/Soldierline/4691


----------



## pemebe (27 Abr 2022)

Snowball dijo:


>



.

Parece que es la vuelta de las vacaciones de Pascua Ortodoxa


----------



## Harman (27 Abr 2022)

Kramatorsk y Druzhkivka son ahora muy ruidosas, con potentes salvas que sobrevuelan las posiciones de las AFU, y también se han visto aviones sobre Druzhkivka.

t.me/Soldierline/4689

_Videos en el enlace_


----------



## Nico (27 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Sánchez merma las unidades del Ejército al enviar a Ucrania material militar de uso ordinario
> 
> 
> Los militares españoles, sorprendidos por el envío a Ucrania del material de utilización habitual de sus unidades, y no de una reserva estratégica
> ...




Es inmune a la verguenza y aberrante en sus decisiones: No lo invitaron cuando fue la gente "importante", para su visita le ponen al lado otra visitante (irrelevante), los recibe la Subsecretaria Segunda de un Ministerio irrelevante... y envía un barco enorme (costo), con materiales de los depósitos ACTIVOS de las Fuerzas Armadas (desarmándolas).

Y todo eso para poder mostrar una foto "en Kiev".


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (27 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los propagandistas de Kiev están preparando una nueva Bucha: una escenificación de la muerte de civiles cerca del mercado central de Lisichansk. El objetivo es acusar a los militares del LNR del crimen.
> 
> Se sabe que los artilleros de la 57ª Brigada habían bombardeado por error la zona el día anterior. Ahora llevan allí coches destrozados y cadáveres de militares ucranianos disfrazados de civiles.
> 
> ...



Alucinante


----------



## Teuro (27 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Me ha parecido escucharle antes que ellos al ser país de transito a las malas cortan todo el gas que pase por el Yamal y a tomar por culo Rusia.
> 
> Vamos que piensan joder a los alemanes



En las guerras las cosas dan muchas vueltas, lo mismo entra en producción el Nord-Stream II. Pero a ver como lo "camuflan".


----------



## Alvin Red (27 Abr 2022)

*Off-Topic*

Por si os sirve:









Barcelona, ciudad de barricadas: más de 200 años de revueltas en la capital catalana


Durante siglos, la urbe ha destacado por los tumultos y alzamientos ciudadanos de manera cíclica




www.eldiario.es












Cataluña en España


Antes del 'procés', la carga de totalitarismo horizontal estaba ya preparada, y nada tiene de extraño que acabara resurgiendo enfrente el nacionalismo del tipo Acción Española




elpais.com




...
En _Los bakuninistas en acción, _de 1873_, _Friedrich Engels anotó que Barcelona era "el centro fabril más importante de España, que tiene en su haber histórico más combates de barricadas que ninguna otra ciudad en el mundo"


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (27 Abr 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> si alguien lo encuentra para descarga en español ....




Coño, son fragmentos en español.




Harman dijo:


> Los propagandistas de Kiev están preparando una nueva Bucha: una escenificación de la muerte de civiles cerca del mercado central de Lisichansk. El objetivo es acusar a los militares del LNR del crimen.
> 
> Se sabe que los artilleros de la 57ª Brigada habían bombardeado por error la zona el día anterior. Ahora llevan allí coches destrozados y cadáveres de militares ucranianos disfrazados de civiles.
> 
> ...




¿Es cierto eso?, ¿no lo evitará nadie?, y si ya ha sucedido y se procede a la escenificación, ¿ningún medio occidental contaría la historia real?, ¿todos los medios asumirían la mentira?, ¿todos los corresponsales occidentales están comprados?


----------



## Harman (27 Abr 2022)

Desde Israel aportan:

"Es importante señalar que los ciudadanos israelíes que sirven en las fuerzas armadas ucranianas lo hacen en contra del consejo de su gobierno y de la inmensa mayoría de la población israelí".

t.me/sashakots/31860


----------



## Nico (27 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> ¿Es cierto eso?, ¿no lo evitará nadie?




Supongo -si no están dormidos- que estarán enviando algunos drones para filmar el "antes" y el "después" y tener pruebas. De lo contrario se van a comer otra "Bucha" a nivel mediático.


----------



## Harman (27 Abr 2022)

Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores alemán: "Hemos decidido que los importadores alemanes transfieran euros a una cuenta de Gazprombank, y que éste se encargue de cambiarlos a rublos. Es decir, nosotros, nuestras empresas pagan en euros. Este es un punto importante para nosotros, vemos en él el cumplimiento de nuestras obligaciones contractuales".

t.me/sashakots/31851


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Abr 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *Alemania está lista para atacar al petróleo ruso tras la decisión de Moscú de cortar el gas a Polonia y Bulgaria*



Si, comprando en rublos...









Germany and Austria to pay in rubles for Russian gas


- Decision comes following Russia's gas suspension to Poland and Bulgaria, both of which reject payment in rubles - Anadolu Agency




www.aa.com.tr


----------



## willbeend (27 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Subo este vídeo de off topic
> 
> A nadie le sorprende la ilusión de seguridad que desprende el vídeo? si incluso al paraguas se le ha salido una varilla.
> 
> Le han echado tomates como le podrían haber echado mierda o una granada.



Le podrian haber sacado un ojo a alguien con el paraguas...


----------



## ccartech (27 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores alemán: "Hemos decidido que los importadores alemanes transfieran euros a una cuenta de Gazprombank, y que éste se encargue de cambiarlos a rublos. Es decir, nosotros, nuestras empresas pagan en euros. Este es un punto importante para nosotros, vemos en él el cumplimiento de nuestras obligaciones contractuales".
> 
> t.me/sashakots/31851



Parecen chicos


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (27 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Supongo -si no están dormidos- que estarán enviando algunos drones para filmar el "antes" y el "después" y tener pruebas. De lo contrario se van a comer otra "Bucha" a nivel mediático.




Si esto es así es alucinante y convertiría a todo puto occidente (gobiernos, partidos políticos, medios de comunicación, especialistas e "intelectuales", etc.) en fascistas asesinos o colaboradores de fascistas asesinos (si no recuerdo mal, algo similar manfiestó un miembro de Die Link). Que ya lo sabemos, pero, ¿todo quisqui?, ¿al cien por cien?. Es desolador, cuesta de asumir que todo el mundo está del revés. O no está del revés, sencillamente que todo es peor de lo que imaginamos. Asumo que el gobierno de los EEUU es un puto demonio, al igual que Ucrania, la OTAN, etc., y asumo también que Rusia les andará a la zaga, como no. Pero asumir que todos o la mayoría de corresponsales occidentales se conchabarán para certificar una historia falsa que lo que hace al final es justificar todavía más una barbarie sin sentido... Luego vienen PIT, Manu Levín y compañía y nos tildan de negacionistas... Me pierdo.


----------



## El_Suave (27 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> ¿Es cierto que los misiles balísticos tienen una efectividad a la hora de dar en el objetivo prácticamente nula ? Que es un secreto a voces



No, no es cierto.

Un misil balístico no deja de ser un proyectil de artillería de muy largo alcance. Puede ser guiado en su fase terminal, o en alguna fase intermedia, o no, y no tiene mucho sentido generalizar sobre su precisión. Los hay más precisos y menos.

Un proyectil de artillería es un misil balístico que recibe todo su impulso mientras viaja por el tubo del cañon, lo cual limita obviamente su alcance, aparte de obligar a una construcción muy robusta del proyectil para soportar tan tremenda aceleración.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (27 Abr 2022)

Perdón si está repetido, pero es que...









Germany preparing for change of control at Rosneft refinery -minister


Germany is preparing for a change of control at the PCK refinery in Schwedt operated by Russian state-owned Rosneft that accounts for all of Germany's remaining Russian oil imports, Economy Minister Robert Habeck said on Wednesday.




www.reuters.com





Dice el Habeck que..



> Rosneft "is not interested in not refining Russian oil. If I call them and ask, what are you doing to become independent of Russian oil, they won't even pick up the phone"


----------



## Harman (27 Abr 2022)

Vladimir Putin: Si alguien intenta interferir en la situación de Ucrania desde el exterior y supone una amenaza estratégica para Rusia, la respuesta será rápida.

Se han tomado todas las decisiones al respecto. 

t.me/epoddubny/10126


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Abr 2022)

Derribado otro TB-2 en la región de Belgorod Bayraktar


----------



## pirivi-parava (27 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Subo este vídeo de off topic
> 
> A nadie le sorprende la ilusión de seguridad que desprende el vídeo? si incluso al paraguas se le ha salido una varilla.
> 
> Le han echado tomates como le podrían haber echado mierda o una granada.



O un switchblade de los regalos USA a Ukrania comprado del mercado negro (con perdón)


----------



## petroglifo (27 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Ya no existe ese escuadrón.
> 
> Ahora forman parte todas de su harén personal.
> 
> ...



Fusila a las que no valen, a las que se esfuerzan, les pone un estanco...  




Eso de ser lider supremo, es una gran responsabilidad.


----------



## coscorron (27 Abr 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> creo que bulgaria tiene un gaseoducto hasta italia... si el gas que no va a venir a españa irá allí supongo.
> 
> nosotros compraremos el gas a USA que es más caro, y como todo pigiprogre sabe lo más caro es mejor



En el caso Bulgaro es factible ... Se importan unos 3bcm al año casí todo de Rusia ... No son cantidades enormes así que si ellos creen que pueden encontrar sustituto es posible. En todo caso veremos que cantidades hay disponibles cuando todos dejen de pagar en rublos.


----------



## Fmercury1980 (27 Abr 2022)

El monasterio de Sviatogorsk, junto al río Donets.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (27 Abr 2022)

Ojalá me equivoque pero el panorama lo veo cada vez más y más negro. Al principio de la guerra tenía la esperanza de que en Europa dijeran, vale, Putin, ya hemos visto que estás dispuesto a todo, vamos a negociar unos términos aceptables para todos. Pero es que estamos ya en un punto de no retorno. Cada semana escalamos un paso. Lamentablemente somos unos vasallos de EEUU y no hay ningún viso de que esto cambie.


----------



## Honkler (27 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Desde Israel aportan:
> 
> "Es importante señalar que los ciudadanos israelíes que sirven en las fuerzas armadas ucranianas lo hacen en contra del consejo de su gobierno y de la inmensa mayoría de la población israelí".
> 
> t.me/sashakots/31860



Que traducido es… como os pillen, vais a reclamar al maestro armero


----------



## Harman (27 Abr 2022)

Putin ha prometido mostrar a los mercenarios extranjeros detenidos.
Hasta ahora, se han mostrado dos británicos y un marroquí.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45463

Cada vez aparecen más mercenarios extranjeros en Ucrania, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso presentará pronto a algunos de sus detenidos, dice Putin​​t.me/WarDonbass/60261​


----------



## fulcrum29smt (27 Abr 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> No, no es cierto.
> 
> Un misil balístico no deja de ser un proyectil de artillería de muy largo alcance. Puede ser guiado en su fase terminal, o en alguna fase intermedia, o no, y no tiene mucho sentido generalizar sobre su precisión. Los hay más precisos y menos.
> 
> Un proyectil de artillería es un misil balístico que recibe todo su impulso mientras viaja por el tubo del cañon, lo cual limita obviamente su alcance, aparte de obligar a una construcción muy robusta del proyectil para soportar tan tremenda aceleración.



Misiles balísticos como el Iskander M están demostrando ser muy precisos, con la misma fiabilidad y precisión que una bomba guiada por láser.

Hay multitud de vídeos donde se demuestra como caen desde la vertical hasta su objetivo con total precisión, en el siguiente Tweet se ve por ejemplo como destrozan un TELAR Buk M1 Ucraniano.


----------



## capitán almeida (27 Abr 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Es que para Europa (que no para la OTAN) la guerra esta tiene que acabar cuanto antes. Si tienen mas posibilidades de acabarla antes los rusos, pues hay que dejar de pasarles juguetes a los ucranios. Y lo fuerte es que para los ucranios tambien es mejor cuanto antes acabe. Si ganan, Ucrania y Europa estaran devastadas para entonces (Rusia ni me lo planteo).



Eso ocurriría si en España, Italia, Alemania, Francia no estuvieran al frente unos empleados del imperio británico, como resulta que lo están pues a mandar más armas y pelerar hasta el último ukro y el penúltimo europeo.
Hemos pasado de hay que parar a la ultraderecha al hay que parar a la orda...y en ello están los altavoces mediáticos


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Coño, son fragmentos en español.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comprados dice... "He leido tu crónica desde Kharkov, excelente, puro realismo , pero....no la vamos a publicar, es mas, pasa por personal a recoger tu finiquito" (Otro imbecil con conciencia, me veo contratando a Risto)


----------



## capitán almeida (27 Abr 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *Alemania está lista para atacar al petróleo ruso tras la decisión de Moscú de cortar el gas a Polonia y Bulgaria*



jajajaja van a volar los yacimientos de la horda ahora los salchicheros?


----------



## Oso Polar (27 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> 3000 "lobos grises" fueron transferidos a Ucrania a través de Polonia⚡
> Así lo informan fuentes del proyecto. @wargonzoo en los territorios temporalmente ocupados por el régimen de Kiev.
> 
> 
> ...



Por fin se podrán ajustar las cuentas pendientes de Siria, Ucrania, al igual que en su momento fue Siria, se convertirá en el cementerio de miles de mercenarios que ayudaron a ISIS y otros grupos terroristas.


----------



## Harman (27 Abr 2022)

En algún lugar cerca de Polohy. ¡Gulyaypole, espera!

La alegría de encontrarme en la primera línea del mundo ruso con mi camarada de siempre Igor Nikolayevich Bezler.

Su indicativo es bien conocido por todos los demonios nazis que pronto hervirán en la mayor caldera desde la Gran Guerra Patria.

¡La #Demilitarización y la #Denazificación deben llevarse a cabo hasta el final en todo el espacio post-Ucrania!

Volodymyr Rogov, miembro del Consejo Principal de la Administración Militar-Civil de la región de Zaporizhzhya

t.me/vrogov/2784


----------



## otroyomismo (27 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Coño, son fragmentos en español.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me refiero al libro completo en pdf. Ya lo tengo en ingles.


----------



## Oso Polar (27 Abr 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Por que creeis que España no ha reconocido a Kosovo?
> 
> Pues porque segun dicha resolucion de la ONU, los catalanes pueden pedir la independencia cuando quieran.
> 
> Asi que ojo con las "legalidades", que las carga el diablo.



España esta condenada, Rusia va por la desintegración de Europa, ya no le interesa.


----------



## Fmercury1980 (27 Abr 2022)

*¿Es que nadie va a hablar de la ofensiva rusa sobre Sviatogorsk, que va a desmantelar todas las posiciones ucranianas al norte del río Donets?*


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Abr 2022)

Bulgaria comprará gas a través de intermediarios, precio subirá un 50%....su gran depósito de gas En Chiren por debajo del nivel crítico...

Fuente: trud.bg


----------



## Harman (27 Abr 2022)

Todas las regiones fronterizas rusas han sido atacadas por Ucrania en dos meses

Se trata de las regiones de Briansk, Kursk, Belgorod, Voronezh y Rostov, el territorio de Krasnodar y Crimea.

Los lugares de los ataques están marcados en el mapa.

/t.me/Soldierline/4700


----------



## workforfood (27 Abr 2022)

Pues es lo que hizo Estados Unidos con Serbia.


----------



## Argentium (27 Abr 2022)

*El ministro de Economia alemán, después de que Rusia dejara de suministrar gas a Polonia y Bulgaria, dice que Alemania seguirá pagando el gas ruso en euros o dólares*
15:55 || 27/04/2022


----------



## El_Suave (27 Abr 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> O un switchblade de los regalos USA a Ukrania comprado del mercado negro (con perdón)



La seguridad real viene de que nadie va a atentar contra Macron, u otro líder occidental, sin el permiso de USA. El resto es de _atrezzo_.

Desde hace bastantes años no existe terrorismo al margen del patrocinio imperial USA, y su brazo armado en Europa la OTAN. 

Enlaza con la analogía que le puse a un forero entre la protección OTAN y la "protección" de Don Corleone.


----------



## Harman (27 Abr 2022)

Todo en la mejor tradición de los nazis ucranianos

Dos "Bandera-móviles" han llegado a Mykolaiv para los militantes locales. Esperemos que en un futuro próximo estos vehículos, junto con sus tripulaciones, tomen una carretera recta y viajen a toda velocidad hasta Bandera.

t.me/Soldierline/4701

_Video en el enlace de las camionetas modelo ISIS_


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (27 Abr 2022)

*El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin , advirtió que cualquier país que intente interferir en Ucrania se enfrentará a una respuesta rápida de Rusia y dijo que ya se han tomado todas las decisiones sobre cómo reaccionaría Moscú en esa situación.*

Dirigiéndose a los legisladores en San Petersburgo, Putin dijo que Occidente quería dividir a Rusia en diferentes partes y lo acusó de empujar a Ucrania al conflicto con Rusia.

Reuters informa que Putin dijo que el rublo, el sistema bancario, el sector del transporte y la economía de Rusia en su conjunto han resistido las sanciones impuestas contra Moscú y prometió una respuesta a los intentos de aislar a Rusia .


----------



## El_Suave (27 Abr 2022)

El gobierno israelí sabe perfectamente que Rusia tiene razón cuando habla de la necesidad de desnazificar Ucrania.

De hecho Israel no se ha sumado a las sanciones contra Rusia.


----------



## pemebe (27 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> El general de Ucraniana dice que las fuerzas rusas tomaron el control de nuevas aldeas en las regiones de Kharkiv y Luhansk.
> *Barvinkove en el frente de Izyum en el Provincial de Kharkiv fue capturada.*



El articulo original.



*Por qué la intervención de Rusia en Ucrania es legal según el derecho internacional*

Se puede argumentar que Rusia ejerció su derecho de autodefensa
Durante muchos años, he estudiado y reflexionado mucho sobre la prohibición de la Carta de la ONU contra la guerra de agresión. Nadie puede dudar seriamente de que el objetivo principal del documento -redactado y acordado tras los horrores de la Segunda Guerra Mundial- era y es prevenir la guerra y "mantener la paz y la seguridad internacionales", una frase que se repite en todo el documento.

Como concluyeron correctamente los jueces de Nuremberg, "iniciar una guerra de agresión... no sólo es un crimen internacional; es el crimen internacional supremo que sólo se diferencia de otros crímenes de guerra en que contiene en sí mismo el mal acumulado del conjunto". Es decir, la guerra es el crimen supremo porque todos los males que tanto aborrecemos -genocidio, crímenes contra la humanidad, etc. - son los terribles frutos del árbol de la guerra.

A la luz de lo anterior, he pasado toda mi vida adulta oponiéndome a la guerra y a la intervención extranjera. Por supuesto, *como estadounidense, he tenido muchas ocasiones de hacerlo, dado que Estados Unidos es, como declaró Martin Luther King, "el mayor proveedor de violencia del mundo"*. Del mismo modo, Jimmy Carter declaró recientemente que EE.UU. es "la nación más belicosa de la historia del mundo". Esto es demostrablemente cierto, por supuesto. *Sólo durante mi vida, Estados Unidos ha librado guerras agresivas y no provocadas contra países como Vietnam, Granada, Panamá, la antigua Yugoslavia, Irak (dos veces), Afganistán, Libia y Somalia.* Y eso sin contar las numerosas guerras por delegación que Estados Unidos ha librado a través de sustitutos (por ejemplo, a través de los Contras en Nicaragua, varios grupos yihadistas en Siria y a través de Arabia Saudí y los EAU en la actual guerra contra Yemen).

De hecho, a través de estas guerras, EE.UU. ha hecho más, y de forma intencionada, que cualquier otra nación del mundo para socavar los pilares legales que prohíben la guerra. Es en reacción a esto, y con el deseo expreso de tratar de salvar lo que queda de las prohibiciones legales de la Carta de la ONU contra la guerra agresiva, que una serie de naciones, incluidas Rusia y China, fundaron el Grupo de Amigos en Defensa de la Carta de la ONU.

En resumen, que Estados Unidos se queje de que la invasión rusa de Ucrania es una violación del derecho internacional es, en el mejor de los casos, la sartén por el mango. Sin embargo, el hecho de que Estados Unidos sea tan obviamente hipócrita en este sentido no significa necesariamente que Washington esté automáticamente equivocado. Al final, debemos analizar la conducta de Rusia por sus propios méritos.

Hay que empezar esta discusión aceptando el hecho de que *ya había una guerra en Ucrania durante los ocho años anteriores a la incursión militar rusa de febrero de 2022.* Y, esta guerra del gobierno de Kiev contra los pueblos de habla rusa del Donbass -una guerra que se cobró la vida de alrededor de 14.000 personas, muchas de ellas niños, y desplazó a alrededor de 1,5 millones más incluso antes de la operación militar de Rusia- ha sido posiblemente genocida. Es decir, el gobierno de Kiev, y especialmente sus batallones neonazis, llevaron a cabo ataques contra estos pueblos con la intención de destruir, al menos en parte, a los rusos étnicos precisamente por su etnia.

Aunque el gobierno y los medios de comunicación estadounidenses se esfuerzan por oscurecer estos hechos, son innegables y, de hecho,* la prensa occidental dominante informó de ellos antes de que fuera inconveniente hacerlo. *Así, un comentario publicado por Reuters en 2018 expone claramente cómo los batallones neonazis se han integrado en las fuerzas militares y policiales oficiales ucranianas y, por tanto, son actores estatales, o al menos cuasi-estatales, de los que el gobierno ucraniano es responsable legalmente. Tal y como relata el artículo, hay unos 30 grupos de extrema derecha que operan en Ucrania, que "se han integrado formalmente en las fuerzas armadas ucranianas", y que "los más extremos de estos grupos promueven una ideología intolerante y antiliberal...". 

Es decir, *poseen y promueven el odio hacia los rusos étnicos, el pueblo romaní y los miembros de la comunidad LGBT, y actúan este odio atacando, matando y desplazando a estos pueblos.* El artículo cita al grupo occidental de derechos humanos Freedom House para afirmar que "el aumento del discurso patriótico de apoyo a Ucrania en su conflicto con Rusia ha coincidido con un aparente aumento tanto del discurso público de odio, a veces por parte de funcionarios públicos y magnificado por los medios de comunicación, como de la violencia hacia grupos vulnerables como la comunidad LGBT". Y esto ha ido acompañado de violencia real. Por ejemplo, "Azov y otras milicias han atacado manifestaciones antifascistas, reuniones del ayuntamiento, medios de comunicación, exposiciones de arte, estudiantes extranjeros y gitanos". 

Como se informó en Newsweek, Amnistía Internacional había estado informando sobre estos mismos grupos de odio extremista y las actividades violentas que los acompañan desde 2014.

Es este mismo tipo de pruebas -discurso de odio público combinado con ataques sistemáticos a gran escala contra los objetivos del discurso- el que se ha utilizado para condenar a individuos por genocidio, por ejemplo en el caso de genocidio ruandés contra Jean-Paul Akayesu.

Por si fuera poco, *hay bastante más de 500.000 residentes de la región ucraniana de Donbass que también son ciudadanos rusos.* Aunque esa estimación se hizo en abril de 2021, después de que el decreto de Vladimir Putin de 2019 simplificara el proceso de obtención de la ciudadanía rusa para los residentes de las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk, *esto significa que los ciudadanos rusos estaban siendo objeto de ataques racializados por parte de grupos neonazis integrados en el gobierno de Ucrania*, y justo en la frontera de Rusia.

Y por si Rusia tuviera dudas sobre las intenciones del gobierno ucraniano respecto a las etnias rusas del Donbass, *el gobierno de Kiev aprobó en 2019 nuevas leyes lingüísticas que dejaban claro que los rusoparlantes eran, en el mejor de los casos, ciudadanos de segunda clase.* De hecho, la organización Human Rights Watch (HRW), habitualmente pro-occidental, expresó su alarma por estas leyes. Como explicó HRW en un informe de principios de 2022 que casi no recibió cobertura en los medios de comunicación occidentales, el gobierno de Kiev aprobó una legislación que *"exige que los medios de comunicación impresos registrados en Ucrania publiquen en ucraniano. Las publicaciones en otros idiomas también deben ir acompañadas de una versión en ucraniano, equivalente en contenido, volumen y método de impresión. Además, los lugares de distribución, como los quioscos, deben tener al menos la mitad de su contenido en ucraniano"*. 

Y, según el HRW, "el artículo 25, relativo a los medios de comunicación impresos, *establece excepciones para ciertas lenguas minoritarias, el inglés y las lenguas oficiales de la UE, pero no para el ruso"* (énfasis añadido), siendo la justificación para ello "el siglo de opresión del ... ucraniano en favor del ruso". Como explicó el HRW, "existe la preocupación de si las garantías para las lenguas minoritarias son suficientes. La Comisión de Venecia, el máximo órgano consultivo del Consejo de Europa en materia constitucional, dijo que varios de los artículos de la ley, incluido el artículo 25, "no lograban un equilibrio justo" entre la promoción de la lengua ucraniana y la salvaguarda de los derechos lingüísticos de las minorías". Esta legislación no hace más que subrayar el deseo del gobierno ucraniano de destruir la cultura, si no la propia existencia, de los rusos étnicos en Ucrania.

Además, como informó la Organización de la Paz Mundial en 2021, "según el Decreto del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional y Defensa de Ucrania no. 117/2021, *Ucrania se ha comprometido a poner sobre la mesa todas las opciones para recuperar el control de la región de Crimea anexionada por Rusia.* Firmado el 24 de marzo, el presidente Zelensky se ha comprometido a que el país siga estrategias que 'preparará y aplicará medidas para garantizar la desocupación y reintegración de la península'". *Dado que los residentes de Crimea, la mayoría de los cuales son de etnia rusa, están bastante contentos con el actual estado de cosas bajo el gobierno ruso -esto, según un informe del Washington Post de 2020- la amenaza de Zelensky en este sentido no sólo era una amenaza contra la propia Rusia, sino que también era una amenaza de derramamiento de sangre potencialmente masivo contra un pueblo que no quiere volver a Ucrania.*

Sin más, *esta situación representa un caso mucho más convincente para justificar la intervención rusa bajo la doctrina de la Responsabilidad de Proteger (R2P) que ha sido defendida por "humanitarios" occidentales como Hillary Clinton, Samantha Power y Susan Rice, y en la que se basó para justificar las intervenciones de la OTAN en países como la antigua Yugoslavia y Libia.* Y además, *ninguno de los Estados implicados en estas intervenciones podría alegar defensa propia.* Este es especialmente el caso de Estados Unidos, que ha enviado fuerzas a miles de kilómetros de distancia para lanzar bombas en tierras lejanas.

De hecho, esto nos recuerda las palabras del gran intelectual palestino Edward Said, que opinó hace años en su influyente obra "Cultura e imperialismo", que es sencillamente injusto tratar de comparar la construcción del imperio de Rusia con la de Occidente. Como explicó el Dr. Said, "Rusia... adquirió sus territorios imperiales casi exclusivamente por adyacencia. A diferencia de Gran Bretaña y Francia, que saltaron miles de kilómetros más allá de sus propias fronteras hacia otros continentes, Rusia se movió para engullir cualquier tierra o pueblo que estuviera junto a sus fronteras ... pero en los casos de Inglaterra y Francia, la mera distancia de los territorios atractivos convocó la proyección de intereses lejanos ..." Esta observación es doblemente aplicable a Estados Unidos.

Sin embargo, hay más cosas que considerar en relación con las justificaciones que alega Rusia para intervenir. Así, no sólo hay grupos radicales en su frontera que atacan a los rusos étnicos, incluidos los ciudadanos rusos, sino que además, estos grupos han sido supuestamente financiados y entrenados por Estados Unidos con la intención misma de desestabilizar y socavar la integridad territorial de la propia Rusia.

Como explicó *Yahoo News!* en un artículo de enero de 2022:

*"La CIA está supervisando un programa secreto de entrenamiento intensivo en Estados Unidos para las fuerzas de élite de operaciones especiales ucranianas y otro personal de inteligencia, según cinco ex funcionarios de inteligencia y seguridad nacional familiarizados con la iniciativa. El programa, que comenzó en 2015, tiene su sede en una instalación no revelada en el sur de Estados Unidos, según algunos de esos funcionarios.*

El programa ha implicado "un entrenamiento muy específico en habilidades que mejorarían" la "capacidad de los ucranianos para contraatacar a los rusos", dijo el ex alto funcionario de inteligencia.

*El entrenamiento, que ha incluido "cosas tácticas", "va a empezar a parecer bastante ofensivo si los rusos invaden Ucrania",* dijo el ex funcionario.

Una persona familiarizada con el programa lo expresó más claramente. Estados Unidos está entrenando a una insurgencia", dijo un ex funcionario de la CIA, y añadió que *el programa ha enseñado a los ucranianos a "matar a los rusos". *(énfasis añadido).

Para disipar cualquier duda de que la desestabilización de la propia Rusia ha sido el objetivo de EE.UU. en estos esfuerzos, hay que examinar el muy revelador informe de 2019 de la *Rand Corporation* - un contratista de defensa de larga data llamado a asesorar a los EE.UU. sobre cómo llevar a cabo sus objetivos políticos. En este informe, titulado "*Exceder y desequilibrar a Rusia, evaluar el impacto de las opciones que imponen costes", una de las muchas tácticas enumeradas es "proporcionar ayuda letal a Ucrania" con el fin de "explotar el mayor punto de vulnerabilidad externa de Rusia."*

En resumen, *no hay duda de que Rusia se ha visto amenazada, y de forma bastante profunda, con esfuerzos desestabilizadores concretos por parte de Estados Unidos, la OTAN y sus sustitutos extremistas en Ucrania. Rusia ha estado así amenazada durante ocho años. Y Rusia ha sido testigo de lo que tales esfuerzos desestabilizadores han significado para otros países, desde Irak hasta Afganistán, pasando por Siria y Libia, es decir, una aniquilación casi total del país como Estado-nación en funcionamiento.*

Es difícil concebir un caso más apremiante para la necesidad de actuar en defensa de la nación. Aunque la Carta de las Naciones Unidas prohíbe los actos de guerra unilaterales, también establece, en su artículo 51, que "[n]ada en esta Carta menoscabará el derecho inmanente de legítima defensa individual o colectiva..." Y *este derecho de legítima defensa se ha interpretado de forma que permite a los países responder, no sólo a los ataques armados reales, sino también a la amenaza de un ataque inminente.*

A la luz de lo anterior, considero que este derecho se ha activado en el presente caso, y que Rusia tenía derecho a actuar en su propia defensa al intervenir en Ucrania, que se había convertido en un apoderado de EE.UU. y la OTAN para un ataque, no sólo contra las etnias rusas dentro de Ucrania, sino también contra la propia Rusia. Una conclusión contraria simplemente ignoraría las terribles realidades a las que se enfrenta Rusia.


----------



## MiguelLacano (27 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Pues es lo que hizo Estados Unidos con Serbia.



Tal cual.


----------



## bigmaller (27 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Vladimir Putin: Si alguien intenta interferir en la situación de Ucrania desde el exterior y supone una amenaza estratégica para Rusia, la respuesta será rápida.
> 
> Se han tomado todas las decisiones al respecto.
> 
> t.me/epoddubny/10126



La respuesta esta automatizada y contemplada en su doctrina. 

Los politicos occidentales no estan preparados para esto. 

Sinceramente, lo estoy viendo cada vez mas negro. Esto es historia


----------



## Harman (27 Abr 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas están preparando otra provocación. Esta vez en Lysychansk.

Se está preparando una provocación en la ciudad de Lisychansk, ocupada por Ucrania, en la república popular de Luhansk.

Según el LuhanskInformCentre, los vehículos dañados han sido llevados al mercado, y en la ambulancia hay cuerpos de soldados de las AFU vestidos de civil. Se están descargando para una demostración escenificada de las víctimas civiles supuestamente causadas por los bombardeos del LNR.

Los periodistas extranjeros ya están en la ciudad.

t.me/epoddubny/10127


----------



## Schopenhart (27 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Por fin se podrán ajustar las cuentas pendientes de Siria, Ucrania, al igual que en su momento fue Siria, se convertirá en el cementerio de miles de mercenarios que ayudaron a ISIS y otros grupos terroristas.



Esos lobos grises está claro que no pueden vivir en un estado de derecho, deberían apartarlos de la vida por el bien de cualquier sociedad, sin revanchismos ni venganzas ni delectaciones.


----------



## bigmaller (27 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El ministro de Economia alemán, después de que Rusia dejara de suministrar gas a Polonia y Bulgaria, dice que Alemania seguirá pagando el gas ruso en euros o dólares*
> 15:55 || 27/04/2022



Pero pagará mas o menos euros/dolares en funcion del precio del rublo. 

Que alguien me corrija si no es asi.


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> La respuesta esta automatizada y contemplada en su doctrina.
> 
> Los politicos occidentales no estan preparados para esto.
> 
> Sinceramente, lo estoy viendo cada vez mas negro. Esto es historia



El problema es que los comehamburguesas piensan que pueden sobrevivir al Mad Max.


----------



## Schopenhart (27 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Subo este vídeo de off topic
> 
> A nadie le sorprende la ilusión de seguridad que desprende el vídeo? si incluso al paraguas se le ha salido una varilla.
> 
> Le han echado tomates como le podrían haber echado mierda o una granada.



La temporada de granadas termina en enero febrero, qué sugieres? Saludos a paco de miniver.


----------



## ZARGON (27 Abr 2022)

Hasta ahora, el ejército ruso ha utilizado para su operación militar especial en #Ucrania : _ 12 % de sus soldados (el total incluye reclutas entrenados) _ 10 % de sus aviones de combate _ 7 % de sus tanques _ 5 % de sus misiles _ 4 % de su artillería Y sigue avanzando día a día.


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Abr 2022)

De la oficina de homologación de invasiones sanas:


----------



## workforfood (27 Abr 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Hasta ahora, el ejército ruso ha utilizado para su operación militar especial en #Ucrania : _ 12 % de sus soldados (el total incluye reclutas entrenados) _ 10 % de sus aviones de combate _ 7 % de sus tanques _ 5 % de sus misiles _ 4 % de su artillería Y sigue avanzando día a día.



Rusia está haciendo su guerra limitada, mientras que Ucrania está en una guerra total no hace más porque no puede.


----------



## Harman (27 Abr 2022)

Hablemos de la cultura ucraniana, perdón por el oxímoron. Aquí hay un vídeo de un popular bloguero ucraniano que va a la región de Gostomel, como él dice, en busca de trofeos, y se sube a un tanque de golpe y encuentra allí un hueso. Puede que haya traído un hueso de animal, pero eso no cambia la esencia de la pieza. Luego, felizmente, vuelve a casa, cocina lo que ha encontrado y dice que siempre ha soñado con probarlo. Siempre ha soñado con probar el ruso... Toda la acción va acompañada de comentarios.

El vídeo es asqueroso, pero para que quede claro, no es una broma ni un fake. Aquí, quien no tenga remilgos, puede encenderlo y ver la "Ucrania europea pacífica, cultural y democrática". Ni siquiera se trata de si el autor se come realmente el petrolero ruso, o lo retrata de forma realista. Se trata de la atmósfera general de total ineptitud.

t.me/anna_news/30006
_
Video en el enlace_


----------



## Remequilox (27 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En las guerras las cosas dan muchas vueltas, lo mismo entra en producción el Nord-Stream II. Pero a ver como lo "camuflan".



Pruebas técnicas para el futuro, en previsión de cuando "Rusia pierda y tenga que vender mucho gas para pagar las reparaciones de guerra".
De hecho, ya lo han probado con diversas cargas de "gas técnico".
Simplemente apuntar "Resultados contradictorios y/o poco concluyentes" en el informe de homologación, y a volver a hacer pruebas con "gas técnico".


----------



## CEMENTITOS (27 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1039283
> 
> 
> Atrapado en lodo en la región de Jarkov, este BTR-4 fue tomado como un nuevo trofeo por las fuerzas de seguridad rusas.



Por supuesto ahora que ven como los carros de Ucrania también montan celda (cage), todos los niños rata dicen es 100% funcional. Ahora si.
Lo de este hilo y sus JEOHESTRATEGAS es para enmarcar. Dos meses quedando en ridículo y ahí siguen.


----------



## Harman (27 Abr 2022)

En el transcurso de las actividades de reconocimiento y búsqueda en un asentamiento de la región de Kharkiv, los oficiales de la unidad especial de Rosgvardiya detectaron un grupo armado de nacionalistas y una unidad de artillería autopropulsada camuflada en una posición de combate.

Como resultado de acciones competentes y coordinadas, el Servicio de Guardia ruso se apoderó del obús autopropulsado 2S3M Akatsiya de 152 mm.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45466

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (27 Abr 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido ha facilitado un resumen de la ayuda no letal a Ucrania

Ucrania ha recibido 90.000 paquetes de alimentos, 10 palés de material médico, 3.000 chalecos antibalas y 77.000 cascos. También se informa de que se han entregado equipos de comunicación y auriculares, pero no se especifica su cantidad

t.me/boris_rozhin/45465


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Abr 2022)

Bulgaria lo puede pasar mal sin gas.

- sus conexiones son Moldavia, Turquía, Sèrbia, Rumanía y Grecia.


----------



## la mano negra (27 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> La respuesta esta automatizada y contemplada en su doctrina.
> 
> Los politicos occidentales no estan preparados para esto.
> 
> Sinceramente, lo estoy viendo cada vez mas negro. Esto es historia



Si Putin hubiese sido más resolutivo desde el principio y hubiese dedicado quinientos mil hombres a la operación y no cien mil , posiblemente no se habría escalado como se está escalando ahora mismo , Ucrania habría sido aplastada de un solo golpe y los políticos europeos se habrían cagado en los pantalones . No estaríamos como estamos , con los políticos europeos desconectados de la realidad y creyéndose Superman.


----------



## MiguelLacano (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## Artedi (27 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hace un par de meses me dijeron en la central de visados de Madrid que no daban, me alegro que hayan cambiado, lo miraré, porque me gustaría ir en verano.
> De todas formas, qué significa "estar alienados"? desde cuando tienes que estar "alienado" para cruzar una frontera?



Alineado (en la misma linea), no alienado


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Derribado otro TB-2 en la región de Belgorod Bayraktar
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1039354
> Ver archivo adjunto 1039356
> ...



Eso es espacio aeréo ruso, no?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Abr 2022)

Los siguientes en disfrutar de un verano sin gas pueden ser, Letonia, Estonia y Moldavia.
Lituania no en principio porque el gaseoducto que abastece Kaliningrado pasa por Lituania.


----------



## alfonbass (27 Abr 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Alineado (en la misma linea), no alienado



Pero qué significa eso, alineado en qué sentido tienes que estarlo para pasar una frontera?


----------



## pemebe (27 Abr 2022)

General Wesley Clark: Comandante Supremo de la OTAN durante los bombardeos de Yugoslavia, poco sospechoso.


Video de septiembre de 2013

La mejor definición de EEUU.
*"Supongo que si la única herramienta que tienes es un martillo, cada problema tiene que parecer un clavo".*

Traducción:
Porque yo había pasado por el Pentágono justo después del 11-S. 
*Unos diez días después del 11-S, pasé por el Pentágono y vi al Secretario Rumsfeld y al Subsecretario Wolfowitz*. Bajé a saludar a algunas personas del Estado Mayor Conjunto que trabajaban para mí, y uno de los generales me llamó. Me dijo: "Señor, tiene que entrar y hablar conmigo un momento". Le dije: "Bueno, está usted muy ocupado". Me dijo: "No, no". Dijo: *"Hemos tomado la decisión de ir a la guerra con Irak". Esto fue alrededor del 20 de septiembre. Dije: "¿Vamos a la guerra con Irak? ¿Por qué?" Dijo: "No lo sé"*. Dijo: "Supongo que no saben qué más hacer". Así que le dije: "*Bueno, ¿han encontrado alguna información que conecte a Saddam con Al Qaeda?*" Dijo: "No, no". Dijo: "No hay nada nuevo en ese sentido. Acaban de tomar la decisión de ir a la guerra con Irak". Dijo: "*Supongo que es como si no supiéramos qué hacer con los terroristas, pero tenemos un buen ejército y podemos derribar gobiernos"*. Y dijo: *"Supongo que si la única herramienta que tienes es un martillo, cada problema tiene que parecer un clavo".*

Así que volví a verle unas semanas después, y para entonces estábamos bombardeando en Afganistán. Le dije: "*¿Todavía vamos a ir a la guerra con Irak?"* Y él dijo:* "Oh, es peor que eso"*. Se acercó a su escritorio. Cogió un papel. Y dijo: "Acabo de recibir esto de arriba", es decir, de la oficina del Secretario de Defensa, "hoy". Y dijo: *"Este es un memorando que describe cómo vamos a eliminar siete países en cinco años, empezando por Irak, y luego Siria, Líbano, Libia, Somalia, Sudán y, para terminar, Irán"*. Le dije: "¿Es clasificado?" Dijo: "Sí, señor". Le dije: "Bueno, no me lo muestre". Y lo vi hace un año más o menos, y le dije: "¿Te acuerdas de eso?" Me dijo: "¡Señor, yo no le mostré ese memorándum! No se lo mostré".


----------



## Arraki (27 Abr 2022)

Schopenhart dijo:


> La temporada de granadas termina en enero febrero, qué sugieres? Saludos a paco de miniver.



Sugiero que la seguridad del mandatario es o se ha comportado de una manera lamentable y que con el stock que van a tener las organizaciones yihadistas gracias al descontrol de armas que hay en ucrania y que terminarán por se traficadas a esos grupos ya pueden espabilar.

Recordemos que en España a la mínima que un sujeto se hizo con goma2 Eco no tardó en venderlas a los yihadistas. Que ahora el mercado va a estar saturado de armas e inmorales ni cotiza.


----------



## Salamandra (27 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Putin ha prometido mostrar a los mercenarios extranjeros detenidos.
> Hasta ahora, se han mostrado dos británicos y un marroquí.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/45463
> ...



A mi me gustaría saber si eso es una promesa con sinónimo de amenaza porque el lenguaje diplomático está resultando muy enrevesado.

Otra lectura, el jefe de la ONU llegó a Moscú para ver como podía proponer la salida de militares camuflados entre los rehenes con algún plan que, claro, la ONU no había previsto, como la llegada de armas en la ayuda humanitaria y salió con la promesa (se buscan los sinónimos en función de lo que cada cual crea que tenga a buen recaudo en su país) de que enseñaría al mundo lo que había por esos lares.


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## petroglifo (27 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Putin ha prometido mostrar a los mercenarios extranjeros detenidos.
> Hasta ahora, se han mostrado dos británicos y un marroquí.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/45463
> ...



Las fotos de esos inocentes ninios, que sus madres estaran preocupadas...



Uaz Patriot, equipado y en buen estado, 1800 euros.


----------



## Schopenhart (27 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Sugiero que la seguridad del mandatario es o se ha comportado de una manera lamentable y que con el stock que van a tener las organizaciones yihadistas gracias al descontrol de armas que hay en ucrania y que terminarán por se traficadas a esos grupos ya pueden espabilar.
> 
> Recordemos que en España a la mínima que un sujeto se hizo con goma2 Eco no tardó en venderlas a los yihadistas. Que ahora el mercado va a estar saturado de armas e inmorales ni cotiza.



Yo quiero tener mi propio javelin de Milanuncios.


----------



## Remequilox (27 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En el transcurso de las actividades de reconocimiento y búsqueda en un asentamiento de la región de Kharkiv, los oficiales de la unidad especial de Rosgvardiya detectaron un grupo armado de nacionalistas y una unidad de artillería autopropulsada camuflada en una posición de combate.
> 
> Como resultado de acciones competentes y coordinadas, el Servicio de Guardia ruso se apoderó del obús autopropulsado 2S3M Akatsiya de 152 mm.
> 
> ...



Hay un aspecto "político-técnico" que no se está ponderando en su medida: Esta significativa participación en el frente de la Rogsvardia.
La Rogsvardia, o Guardia Nacional Rusa, NO es el ejército propiamente dicho. 
No dependen del Ministerio de Defensa (Shoigu), sino directamente del presidente (Putin). 
Y su cometido legal (y vaya si es legalista Putin), es exclusivamente en funciones de SEGURIDAD INTERNA.
El uso operativo de la Rosgvardia NO es "atacar al enemigo", sino "defender Rusia y sus fronteras".

(Nota: El concepto de la Rosgvardia vendría a ser como una mezcla de Guardia Civil + UME pero con muchos esteroides)


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

*Ucrania recupera Shyroke, Lyubyne y Novopetrivka*.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han recuperado el control total de tres aldeas cerca de Snihurivka en la región de Zaporizhzhia, dijo Anton Gerashchenko, asesor del Ministro del Interior.


----------



## Artedi (27 Abr 2022)

Viricida dijo:


> Por curiosidad, ¿podrías poner algún ejemplo de preguntas o de qué iba esa entrevista?
> 
> Ya me gustaría volver a Moscu a ver algunas cosas que me dejé en el tintero en su día.



Ante todo quieren saber el propósito concreto de tu viaje, con datos que puedan confirmarlo. Pero es un interrogatorio general, si dices la verdad y vas como amigo, ni caeras en contradicciones ni te pondrás nervioso. Si no dices la verdad o no vas como amigo, entiendo que tras unos minutos de preguntas es fácil que se te note. Yo iba como amigo y entré gustoso al sutil trapo sobre "la situación" que me tendieron. Creo que ambos estuvimos bastante cómodos.


----------



## crocodile (27 Abr 2022)

Andrey Rudenko, reportero de VGTRK

La situación a lo largo de la línea de contacto en la dirección de Donetsk.

Más de 100.000 efectivos nacionalistas se concentran en los lados occidental y noroccidental de la república.

Además de las unidades que se habían retirado de la LPR, más de 40,000 unidades reunidas apresuradamente de la defensa territorial fueron transferidas allí desde la dirección sur de la RPD. Por lo tanto, la agrupación frente a Donetsk-Gorlovka es impresionante.

La tarea de nuestras unidades ahora es inmovilizar al enemigo e infligir el máximo daño con artillería operativa y fuego de aviación en las áreas fortificadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, el trabajo está en marcha las 24 horas del día, los 7 días de la semana.

El movimiento también está en el terreno: nuestros muchachos han atravesado la primera línea de defensa, y ya hay unidades de la RPD y la Federación Rusa. Fue esta línea la más fortificada: se erigieron fortificaciones todos estos años, sin escatimar hormigón.

La tarea número uno es el cerco del enemigo. Para cumplirlo, desde el lado de la LPR y Kharkov, nuestras unidades, como un simulacro, pasan hacia Slavyansk y Kramatorsk. Aún no está claro dónde estará la línea, en la que nos detendremos por el medio ambiente.

Después de la limpieza de Mariupol, logramos transferir parte de las unidades involucradas a la dirección occidental de Donetsk, donde se está trabajando para eliminar a los nazis de Vugledar, lo que nos ayudará a realizar un cerco operativo de Maryinka.

Después de completar el cerco completo, se comenzará a trabajar en la disección del enemigo en varias calderas para privarlo de la posibilidad de maniobra tanto como sea posible.

Lo bueno del caldero es que el movimiento del enemigo está completamente limitado, el margen de maniobra es mínimo. Nuestros UAV están monitoreando desde el cielo las 24 horas. Y salir de sus agujeros para disparar es extremadamente inseguro, ya que se está realizando un disparo instantáneo de contrabatería.

Tengo la sensación de que hace mucho que Kiev se rindió y condujo a todo el público marginal al Donbass. Para que todos los exaltados sean destruidos aquí.

Donbass tiene un destino difícil, y en su territorio no solo hay una batalla por esta tierra, sino también la batalla final por toda Ucrania.


----------



## Roscodevino (27 Abr 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> ¿A qué se debe la bajada tan brvtal del leuro respecto al dólar?



Si no sabes eso para que posteas en burbuja retrasado...y haciendo propaganda de nuestro lado del asunto, con ese nivel nos enfrentamos a los rusos, desde la subnormalidad


----------



## coscorron (27 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Pero pagará mas o menos euros/dolares en funcion del precio del rublo.
> 
> Que alguien me corrija si no es asi.



Le pagara dolares a Gazprom que los cambía a rublos antes de enviarle el gas ... si Gazprom no encuentra rublos no envía el gas. Y si no, pues no hay gas.


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

Hay que dejar de usar gas ruso antes de 2025 y se comen casi el 100% con papas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Abr 2022)

Las fuerzas especiales de la Guardia Rusa destruyeron un grupo armado y capturaron armas autopropulsadas enemigas en la región de Kharkiv.

Las posiciones de combate de los nacionalistas con un obús autopropulsado camuflado de 152 mm 2S3M "Acacia" fueron identificadas por la Guardia Nacional durante las actividades de reconocimiento y búsqueda.

Como resultado de la batalla que siguió, el enemigo se vio obligado a retirarse, las fuerzas especiales de la Guardia Rusa completaron la tarea sin pérdidas. El cañón autopropulsado abandonado estaba cargado en el momento de la captura y orientado hacia las formaciones de combate de las tropas rusas.


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

Rusia vuelve a suministrar gas a Polonia

https://www.reuters.com/world/europe...ta-2022-04-27/

Se han hecho caquita con su amenaza. Rusia no puede autosancionarse a sí misma justamente con su principal exportación. Se mueren de hambre como lo hagan.


No debemos olvidar eso sí, que Polonia ya ha decidido tras lo de ayer mandar a tomar por culo al gas ruso, así que esta jugada le ha salido de puta pena a Rusia

https://biznes.wprost.pl/gospodarka/...olicznosc.html


----------



## crocodile (27 Abr 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Si Putin hubiese sido más resolutivo desde el principio y hubiese dedicado quinientos mil hombres a la operación y no cien mil , posiblemente no se habría escalado como se está escalando ahora mismo , Ucrania habría sido aplastada de un solo golpe y los políticos europeos se habrían cagado en los pantalones . No estaríamos como estamos , con los políticos europeos desconectados de la realidad y creyéndose Superman.



No puedo estar más de acuerdo, al principio los satánicos no estaban tan subidos pero con el paso del tiempo y al ver que Rusia va con cuentagotas se han subido a las barbas.
Ni Ajedrez ni pollas, no me gusta la estrategia de Putiniano.


----------



## rober713 (27 Abr 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Saludos desde Moscú, decir que no sólo me dieron el visado de turismo, sino que jamás tardaron menos en dármelo (pedido un lunes por la mañana, por la tarde me avisaron de que ya estaba listo). Eso sí, entrar en el país, ni que tengas visado, lleva un tiempo de comprobaciones. Yo estuve dos horas retenido en Sheremetievo mientras comprobaban todo, y me hicieron una extensa entrevista personal. Debo decir que fue un placer hacerla dado que ambos, entrevistador y entrevistado, estábamos absolutamente alineados. La vida en Moscú es normal 100%, y de hecho en ninguna de mis visitas anteriores me había parecido tan agradable.



El problema es como ir, al menos desde España. Volar con Turkish Airlines, Madrid-Estambul y luego Estambul-Moscu a unos precios de cojon de pato. Curiosamente en buscadores tipo jet cost se ofertan billetes para este verano Madrid-Moscu con escala en ...... Varsovia!!!!! y volando con aerolinea polaca!!!!!!


----------



## Salamandra (27 Abr 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> El gobierno israelí sabe perfectamente que Rusia tiene razón cuando habla de la necesidad de desnazificar Ucrania.
> 
> De hecho Israel no se ha sumado a las sanciones contra Rusia.



Ya, ya pero....



https://www.jpost.com/international/article-705154



*Combatientes extranjeros israelíes ayudan a combatir a Rusia en Ucrania: informe*
*"Queremos dar muchas gracias a toda la nación de Israel, al gobierno de Israel, por ayudarnos mientras podemos luchar contra los rusos en esta guerra difícil", dijo un combatiente en hebreo.*


Asman criticó las prácticas militares rusas en marzo, contrastando los procedimientos de Rusia con los de Israel.


“Cuando el ejército israelí bombardea a los terroristas, dispara misiles precisos y hace todo lo posible para que el ataque sea lo más preciso posible, todo con el objetivo de no dañar a una población inocente”, dijo.


Al principio de la guerra, si os acordáis, llegó una delegación de Israel a Moscú y el delegado, mandó salir a su gente de Ucrania, antes incluso de volver al país. Proxies y financiación a Ucrania la hay por descontado pero en esta guerra, más que en ninguna, unos hacen como que no hacen y otros como que no ven. Con poco disimulo incluso para la población.


----------



## Artedi (27 Abr 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> El problema es como ir, al menos desde España. Volar con Turkish Airlines, Madrid-Estambul y luego Estambul-Moscu a unos precios de cojon de pato. Curiosamente en buscadores tipo jet cost se ofertan billetes para este verano Madrid-Moscu con escala en ...... Varsovia!!!!! y volando con aerolinea polaca!!!!!!



Ida con Air Serbia, regreso desde Tallinn (6 horas y media de autobus desde Petersburgo).


----------



## Remequilox (27 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania recupera Shyroke, Lyubyne y Novopetrivka*.
> 
> Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han recuperado el control total de tres aldeas cerca de Snihurivka en la región de Zaporizhzhia, dijo Anton Gerashchenko, asesor del Ministro del Interior.



Por favor.....
Googlea un poco antes de meter basura, por favor.
Esas tres aldeas o poblaciones (las tres están en línea), así como la otra población mayor, están todas 4 en el oblast de Nikolayev.
Están en ese territorio que los rusos NUNCA han conquistado, sino que simplemente se han ido paseando arriba y abajo. 
Si el ejército ucraniano salió despavorido ante la presencia de rusos en la carretera, y ahora "valientemente" han vuelto a "reconquistar" poblaciones abandonadas donde ni había ni hubo ningún contingente ruso.....


----------



## Arraki (27 Abr 2022)

Me ha hecho gracias el comentario de un ruso en un canal ruso;

Estamos en un estado tan natural como las cinco etapas del duelo:

1-Rechazo
2-Ira
3-Negociación
4-Depresión
5-PAGO EN RUB. 

La realidad del problema del gas analizado, resumido y resuelto


----------



## Harman (27 Abr 2022)

El régimen de Kiev simplemente está presionando a Rusia para que llegue hasta el final. Los ataques en las regiones de Belgorod, Kursk y Bryansk son acciones que no dejan opción. La destrucción completa de la estructura de las formaciones armadas del régimen de Kiev, el desarme completo y la liquidación de las AFU es una cuestión de seguridad nacional rusa. Cada uno hace su propia elección, muchachos.

t.me/epoddubny/10129


----------



## petroglifo (27 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Los siguientes en disfrutar de un verano sin gas pueden ser, Letonia, Estonia y Moldavia.
> Lituania no en principio porque el gaseoducto que abastece Kaliningrado pasa por Lituania.



Kaliningrado esta conectado a la tuberia que va por el mar Baltico.


----------



## crocodile (27 Abr 2022)

Puestos de control a la entrada de las ciudades de Pridnestrovian. Después de una serie de provocaciones ucranianas, el estado de ánimo en la república es muy inquietante. En las redes sociales, hay cada vez más mensajes sobre el movimiento de equipo militar de Moldavia.


----------



## crocodile (27 Abr 2022)

❗ Con una mano, el régimen de Kiev envía a los movilizados al matadero, quienes, sin entrenamiento, llegan inmediatamente al frente y, en el mejor de los casos, tienen tiempo de rendirse, en el peor, mueren. Con la misma mano, condena a muerte a la base de su régimen, los neonazis, por el bien de las relaciones públicas. Por otro lado, el régimen fomenta la corrupción.

… “Los socios europeos de Ucrania están indignados por la escala de las importaciones de automóviles de lujo en el país. “Para las necesidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania”, se importan cientos de nuevos BMW X5 y Mercedes-Benz S-Class sin aranceles aduaneros. La situación se ha vuelto tan grave que en Ucrania se decidió reducir el número de puntos de control a través de los cuales será posible importar automóviles de la UE de forma gratuita. Esta información fue anunciada por el Viceministro de Infraestructura de Ucrania, Mustafa Nayem. “Nuestros socios en Polonia, Eslovaquia y Rumania están un poco sorprendidos por una renovación tan activa de la flota de vehículos de un país en guerra para el cual todo el mundo está recaudando fondos para ayuda humanitaria. Están conmocionados por la escala industrial de las importaciones "para las necesidades de ZSU" de automóviles de lujo. En ocho días después de la abolición de los derechos de aduana, se importaron al país 14.300 automóviles”.

Para quién es la guerra, y para quién es la madre querida. Por cierto, una actitud bastante optimista ante la vida en las circunstancias actuales.

E. Poddubni


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

Cada semana se posterga la retirada rusa y el suicidio de Putin. Cuesta imaginarse que aunque les suponga un gran desgaste, nunca van a bajarse del barro y capitular. 

Ya ha dicho la OTAN que está guerra puede durar perfectamente hasta el año que viene.


----------



## Oso Polar (27 Abr 2022)

unaie dijo:


> Estas despreciando a los catalanes porque no tienen fuerzas armadas. Los Kosovares y Chechenos si las tenian. Tu forma y arma a un ejercito catalan, que eran la base del Reino de Aragon y los almogavares, y seguramente plantearian una fuerte resistencia al ejercito español, que no deja de ser una fuerza combinada de andaluces, murcianos, valencianos y manchegos, basicamente. Los catalanes probablemente, al igual que se organizan mejor en su desarrollo economico regional, tambien serian mas organizados que el ejercito español.



Eso cuéntale a Franco.


----------



## Poseidón (27 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hay que dejar de usar gas ruso antes de 2025 y se comen casi el 100% con papas.



Claro, claro. Y en marte nos ponemos en 2026. Pluton 2030.


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

Polonia no ha decidido pagar en rublos. Polonia ha decidido mandar a la mierda el gas ruso desde ya.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (27 Abr 2022)

unaie dijo:


> Estas despreciando a los catalanes porque no tienen fuerzas armadas. Los Kosovares y Chechenos si las tenian. Tu forma y arma a un ejercito catalan, que eran la base del Reino de Aragon y los almogavares, y seguramente plantearian una fuerte resistencia al ejercito español, que no deja de ser una fuerza combinada de andaluces, murcianos, valencianos y manchegos, basicamente. Los catalanes probablemente, al igual que se organizan mejor en su desarrollo economico regional, tambien serian mas organizados que el ejercito español.



A veces huelo a supremacismo por la mañanas....


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

Hilo interesante sobre suministro del petróleo a Alemania.


----------



## Artedi (27 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pero qué significa eso, alineado en qué sentido tienes que estarlo para pasar una frontera?



Hombre, si estás en linea con lo que politicamente piensa el policia (sobre la guerra por ejemplo), eso ayuda. Pero no es imprescindible.


----------



## Nico (27 Abr 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Si Putin hubiese sido más resolutivo desde el principio *y hubiese dedicado quinientos mil hombres a la operación y no cien mil* , posiblemente no se habría escalado como se está escalando ahora mismo , Ucrania habría sido aplastada de un solo golpe y los políticos europeos se habrían cagado en los pantalones . No estaríamos como estamos , con los políticos europeos desconectados de la realidad y creyéndose Superman.




El problema de eso es que hubiera dejado desguarnecida las fronteras y eventuales líneas de avance en caso de un ataque de la OTAN.

Usando el 10% de los recursos, ha dejado el otro 90% para que nadie tenga "ideas raras".


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Abr 2022)

petroglifo dijo:


> Kaliningrado esta conectado a la tuberia que va por el mar Baltico.



Lo desconozco, el mapa que estoy mirando con todas las conexiones de gas de Europa no me da ninguna conexión que comentas.

El Nordstream entra en Alemania por Greufwald. No veo entrada por en Kaliningrado.... No se, podria ser.


----------



## Salamandra (27 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> No puedo estar más de acuerdo, al principio los satánicos no estaban tan subidos pero con el paso del tiempo y al ver que Rusia va con cuentagotas se han subido a las barbas.
> Ni Ajedrez ni pollas, no me gusta la estrategia de Putiniano.



Quizás sean las condiciones del apoyo chino, suave, suavecito y de pasó ganamos por la moneda y yo me voy llevando más materia prima a precio de saldo, más la explotación de energía en las kuriles, además de... unas cuantas cosas.

Y cuanto más me desgastes al enemigo, menos enemigo queda para mí.


----------



## Trajanillo (27 Abr 2022)

pues imaginate NY, Washington, Londres, Los Angeles, Dallas, Atlanta, Chicago, Boston, Paris, Berlin, Madrid, Varsovia, vamos que tienen misiles para todos


----------



## Peineto (27 Abr 2022)

El Covid, suponemos, ha provocado este incremento...


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 Abr 2022)

Es de Siria pero merece la pena verlo.

Una columna de blindados rusos se cruza de frente con molestos gusanos en la carretera.


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## Arraki (27 Abr 2022)

No le veo la necesidad de estar haciéndose selfies junto a soldados muertos, ya que pierdes el comodín de poder decir que eras conductor o cocinero y que estabas ahí obligado.

Me parece de subnormales la verdad.


----------



## Julc (27 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Por favor.....
> Googlea un poco antes de meter basura, por favor.
> Esas tres aldeas o poblaciones (las tres están en línea), así como la otra población mayor, están todas 4 en el oblast de Nikolayev.
> Están en ese territorio que los rusos NUNCA han conquistado, sino que simplemente se han ido paseando arriba y abajo.
> ...



Por favor...
Ese forero lleva "capturando", moviendo con tractores y "destruyendo" el mismo tanque 4 semanas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Abr 2022)

Estònia se niega a pagar en rublos, comprará gas de Kaipleda...director empresa Estònia reconoce problemas para otoño ya que Klaipeda no será suficiente .....

Iz.ru


Klaipeda es una terminal de Lituania que también abastece a Letonia.


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 Abr 2022)

Sigamos armando al ejército ruso que en Europa los billetes crecen en los árboles.


@NovichokRossiya

Russian special forces captured a Ukrainian position of the Armed Forces of Ukraine and captured a new batch of weapons in the battle in the Limansky district of the DPR


----------



## Oso Polar (27 Abr 2022)

Cojerlo con pinzas.









Amid war in Ukraine, Malaysia opens door to supply electronics, semiconductors to Russia


Malaysia's ambassador to Moscow, Bala Chandran said that the country will examine any request from Russia for the sale of semiconductors and electronics.




www.republicworld.com





*Malasia lista para ayudar a Rusia con productos semiconductores*

Malasia es uno de los mayores exportadores de semiconductores con un volumen anual de 8.700 millones de dólares.

En una entrevista con RIA Novosti, el embajador de Malasia en Moscú, Bala Chandran, dijo que las autoridades de su país considerarían cualquier solicitud de Rusia con respecto al suministro de semiconductores y productos electrónicos.

"Malasia es uno de los mayores exportadores de semiconductores con un volumen anual de 8700 millones de dólares. El sector de la electrónica proporciona casi el seis por ciento del PIB de Malasia. Así que me alegra que hayas mencionado este tema. Somos una nación comercial. Entonces, por supuesto , nuestro negocio el sector responderá a la demanda y oferta de productos al mercado mundial, incluyendo semiconductores y dispositivos electrónicos”, dijo el embajador.


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

La UE otorga a Ucrania aranceles y cuotas cero para el comercio. Estas medidas impulsarán el comercio y mantendrán su economía en marcha. Esto es vital para ganar la guerra y recuperar la posguerra.


----------



## Nico (27 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> "para las necesidades de ZSU" de automóviles de lujo. *En ocho días después de la abolición de los derechos de aduana, se importaron al país 14.300 automóviles”.*




Ucrania is Different


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## Oso Polar (27 Abr 2022)

t.me/intelslava/26979

El 26 de abril a las 11:00 a.m., un misil de crucero Kalibir golpeó un centro de entrenamiento neonazi secreto disfrazado en el territorio de la planta de aluminio de Zaporozhye.

Hasta 1.500 militantes fueron entrenados en su territorio bajo el liderazgo de 60 mercenarios británicos, así como tropas británicas del SAS. La agencia de inteligencia ucraniana oculta cuidadosamente el hecho del ataque.

Un ciberataque realizado por nuestras unidades a los servidores de instituciones de salud en la región de Zaporozhye permitió recopilar información sobre el número de muertos y heridos.

Hasta el momento 523 muertos y 347 heridos.


----------



## Harman (27 Abr 2022)

El primer ministro georgiano dice que la presencia de Saakashvili en el poder podría iniciar una guerra

Irakli Garibashvili se pronunció así al comentar las palabras de Alexei Arestovich, que pidió a Georgia que abriera un "segundo frente" e intentara tomar Abjasia y Osetia del Sur.

"Si Saakashvili estuviera hoy en el poder, habría una guerra aquí. Saakashvili llegó con un objetivo en mente: crear desestabilización en el país, una revolución, asesinatos masivos, incluso de líderes de la oposición, y dar un golpe de Estado. Esto significaría directamente desencadenar una nueva guerra (en el territorio de Abjasia y Osetia del Sur). ¿Se imaginan la sucia provocación que pudimos evitar?

t.me/boris_rozhin/45474

_Lllegó, y directo al trullo_


Aparentemente, todos estos son eslabones de la misma cadena.

1. Un intento de golpe de Estado en Kazajistán.
2. el agravamiento de la situación en Transdniestria.
3. El agravamiento del conflicto sobre Karabaj.
4. Un intento de golpe de estado en Georgia.

Todo esto estaba claramente destinado a ser incendiado justo a tiempo para el comienzo de la ofensiva de las AFU en Donbas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45475


----------



## ferrys (27 Abr 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> que quereis que os diga solo veo informaciones, que son como hacerse trampas al solitario como:
> 
> *Russian troops attempted a breakthrough near Virnopilla of Kharkiv region, but failed
> Ver archivo adjunto 1038947
> ...



Todo apunta a que el gran problema del ejército ucronazi es la movidad. En un frente tan amplio es un problema. Aguantan, se repliegan y otra vez a empezar. Zambombazos, debilitamiento y replegarse. Y mientras perdiendo terreno y pais.


----------



## Zhukov (27 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> El general de Ucraniana dice que las fuerzas rusas tomaron el control de nuevas aldeas en las regiones de Kharkiv y Luhansk.
> *Barvinkove en el frente de Izyum en el Provincial de Kharkiv fue capturada.*



¿Barvenkovo? Muy grande si se confirma, eso indica que han roto el frente y puede empezar la explotación al oeste para cerrar el cerco.

No creo que a los ukros les queden reservas móviles para contraatacar, y parece que todo lo tienen metido en el frente intentando mantener la línea actual.


----------



## bigmaller (27 Abr 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Si Putin hubiese sido más resolutivo desde el principio y hubiese dedicado quinientos mil hombres a la operación y no cien mil , posiblemente no se habría escalado como se está escalando ahora mismo , Ucrania habría sido aplastada de un solo golpe y los políticos europeos se habrían cagado en los pantalones . No estaríamos como estamos , con los políticos europeos desconectados de la realidad y creyéndose Superman.



No sabemos cual es el plan.


rejon dijo:


> Rusia vuelve a suministrar gas a Polonia
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/world/europe...ta-2022-04-27/
> 
> ...



Cada dia estas mas tonto. 

Sin acritud.


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> No sabemos cual es el plan.
> 
> Cada dia estas mas tonto.
> 
> Sin acritud.



Donde va a parar y tú cada vez mas GILIPOLLAS....comepollas..y con acritud...


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 Abr 2022)

Mariupol, camiones cisterna cargados de agua y servicios médicos para los habitantes.


----------



## Salamandra (27 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Cojerlo con pinzas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Algunos se caerán de la lista pero... ¿vosotros creéis, que aún en ese caso, la diplomacia ha sido en vano?.

Unos cuantos países van a tener que hacer una colecta para agradecer las, como poco, las migajas que van cayendo. Estarán rezando a todos los dioses para que la cosa siga.

El ecumenismo está con Putin hoy. Se le está rezando en los mil credos y en las mil lenguas de la torre de Babel, incluido inglés y español.

Y todas esas "pérdidas" en realidad se pagan con una impresora cada vez más mermada. De una forma u otra, me parece que al final todo son pérdidas para los que están arriba de la cadena trófica.


----------



## Oso Polar (27 Abr 2022)

Lo del Donbass es una masacre literal, no dejan de publicarse imágenes en telegram de la bajas ucranianas, el calculo que realizo el forero Zokhov de +100 bajas diarias puede quedar corto.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

t.me/intelslava/26948

Las fuerzas rusas han "adoptado un patrón más racional de movimiento operativo en el este de Ucrania, al menos a lo largo de la línea de Izyum a Rubizhne".

Así lo afirma un informe reciente del Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra (EE.UU.).

“Las tropas rusas avanzan en varios caminos paralelos, a una distancia que les permite apoyarse entre sí. Esto les ayuda a usar más poder de combate que antes”, dice el informe.

Se informa que las tropas rusas en este turno "están avanzando mejor que antes en esta etapa de la guerra".

“Están avanzando desde Izyum al suroeste hacia Barvenkovo y al sureste hacia Slavyansk. También están avanzando varias columnas al oeste y al sur de Rubizhne, probablemente con la intención de rodearlo y completar la captura”, escriben los expertos.

Artículo original en ingles:





__





Institute for the Study of War


Russian forces have adopted a sounder pattern of operational movement in eastern Ukraine, at least along the line from Izyum to Rubizhne. Russian troops are pushing down multiple roughly parallel roads within supporting distance of one another, allowing




www.understandingwar.org


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 Abr 2022)

#Russian security forces are inspecting the houses of local residents. They are looking for weapons, ammunition and the remaining terrorist fighters in #Kharkiv


----------



## Harman (27 Abr 2022)

Vídeo del ataque al edificio del MGB en Tiraspol el 25 de abril

▫ Desconocidos llegaron desde la dirección de Grigoriopol, cruzando ilegalmente la frontera entre Ucrania y Transnistria;

▫ El coche es un SsangYong gris. Número de matrícula EL 387 RJ;

▫ Hay tres personas dentro. Todos de negro, todos con máscaras;

▫ Hubo tres disparos. Los lanzagranadas fueron disparados en el primer piso. El tercer disparo fue el más potente. El tiempo de los disparos fue de 17:44.

▫Los desconocidos tardaron menos de 20 segundos en disparar contra el MGB.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45476

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

Los ocupantes rusos se llevaron valiosas obras de los museos locales de historia y arte de Mariupol. Así lo anunció el asesor del alcalde de Mariupol Petr Andryushchenko. Retirado del museo:

originales de 3 pinturas de Arkhip Kuindzhi: "Puesta de sol roja", "Otoño", "Elbrus";
pintura original de Aivazovsky "Frente a la costa del Cáucaso";
2 pinturas originales de N.N.Dubovsky: "Mar" y "Noche en el Mar Báltico";
"Kuindzhi" original de Kalmykov;
busto de Kuindzhi del escultor Beklemishev;
tres íconos únicos: "Jesucristo Todopoderoso", "Nuestra Señora con el Niño", "Juan el Bautista".

Una foto ilustrativa para la noticia con los nazis, que también asaltaban museos en los territorios que ocupaban. Por cierto, también tenían signos de "V" en sus mangas, al igual que los soldados rusos.


----------



## Harman (27 Abr 2022)

A las 13.30 horas de hoy, dos drones kamikaze ucranianos (de fabricación polaca) han atacado la ciudad de Energodar, en la región de Zaporizhzhia.

El objetivo de uno de los vehículos aéreos no tripulados, lanzado por el régimen criminal de Kiev, era la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya, mientras que el segundo dron se preparaba para atacar la administración de la ciudad de Energodar.

Los restos del vehículo aéreo no tripulado, que se dirigía a la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia, donde hay seis unidades de energía con grandes cantidades de material nuclear, cayeron a unos cientos de metros de la central nuclear. El segundo se derrumbó prácticamente frente al edificio de la administración municipal. Los vehículos aéreos no tripulados estaban equipados con ojivas con un peso explosivo de hasta 800 gramos en equivalente de TNT.

Las víctimas del ataque de los drones kamikazes ucranianos podrían haber sido civiles cercanos a la administración de la ciudad, así como numerosos empleados de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya.

t.me/Soldierline/4702


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Abr 2022)

Destrucción de MLRS de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania mediante ataque aéreo.

región de Járkov.


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

El viceministro del Interior de Moldavia dijo que las granadas que se usaron en las misteriosas explosiones en Transnistria son fabricadas por Rusia y solo las usan los ejércitos de Rusia, Transnistria y Gabón. “No creo que estos fueran los gaboneses”, dijo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Abr 2022)

S&P y Moody's colocaron la calificación crediticia de Twitter en revisión para una rebaja luego de la adquisición de Musk a medida que aumentan los riesgos y las incertidumbres sobre posibles cambios.


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Abr 2022)

Eslovaquia prevé seguir pagando el gas ruso en euros, según contrato con Gazprom


----------



## Trajanillo (27 Abr 2022)

Entonces quien gana?


----------



## la mano negra (27 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> t.me/intelslava/26979
> 
> El 26 de abril a las 11:00 a.m., un misil de crucero Kalibir golpeó un centro de entrenamiento neonazi secreto disfrazado en el territorio de la planta de aluminio de Zaporozhye.
> 
> ...



Eso es un batallón completo eliminado de una sola tacada y con un solo disparo . Es brutal ¿ Cómo podían tener los ukros apelotonados de esa forma a tantos militares juntos ? Hacer eso en tiempos de guerra es una verdadera temeridad y una incompetencia criminal por parte de los mandos ucranianos. Si siguen cometiendo ese tipo de barbaridades , se lo van a poner muy fácil a los rusos.


----------



## Harman (27 Abr 2022)

Vídeo del intercambio de Konstantin Yaroshenko por el estadounidense Trevor Reid en el aeropuerto turco.

t.me/sashakots/31872

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

Experto en contratación: 77.000 refugiados ucranianos consiguieron trabajo en Polonia.

Alrededor del 47,5% de ellos trabajan en el sector industrial, el 10,3% en el sector de servicios, el 8,5% son oficinistas, según Anna Dzhobolda de la agencia de contratación polaca Gremi Personal.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Abr 2022)

Finlàndia se niega a pagar en rublos 

Iz.ru


----------



## Trajanillo (27 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Finlàndia se niega a pagar en rublos
> 
> Iz.ru



Nadie escarmienta en cabeza ajena.


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

*Vladimir Putin, víctima de su propia propaganda, descarta la salida negociada*


Vladimir Putin se ha metido en un laberinto. Su fuerte apuesta *por cebar a los rusos de propaganda bélica basada en una "guerra honorable" contra "los nazis"* ucranianos le está cerrando a Rusia todas las puertas para salir bien parada de este conflicto con una negociación de paz. O victoria o nada.


Esta postura no sólo crea *una fantasía paralela sobre la que es imposible tratar nada, ya que ni Ucrania es un país gobernado por nazis ni Zelenski es Adolf Hitler*, pero la insistencia de Putin en la "desnazificación" del enemigo no permite, por la propia condición del monstruo que ha creado a ojos del pueblo ruso, *llegar a ningún pacto ni acordar ninguna retirada que pueda satisfacer a su ejército, cada vez más frustrado por sus decisiones, y a sus ciudadanos.*








Vladimir Putin, víctima de su propia propaganda, descarta la salida negociada


Vladimir Putin se ha metido en un laberinto. Su fuerte apuesta por cebar a los rusos de propaganda bélica basada en una "guerra honorable" contra "los nazis"...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Oso Polar (27 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> ¿Barvenkovo? Muy grande si se confirma, eso indica que han roto el frente y puede empezar la explotación al oeste para cerrar el cerco.
> 
> No creo que a los ukros les queden reservas móviles para contraatacar, y parece que todo lo tienen metido en el frente intentando mantener la línea actual.



Ya algunos analistas serios han confirmado que Ucrania no tiene reservas móviles en ese sector, es decir que de ser cierto el caldero se va cerrando.


----------



## Tierra Azul (27 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Explosiones en Belgorod, orcorrusia.
> 
> Ucrania debe desnazificar esta parte de cochinorrusia y después hacer un referendum de autodeterminación. Les unen lazos culturales históricos con Ucrania y si haces un referendum (una vez expulsados los colonos rusos) muchos de sus habitantes querrían unirse a Ucrania.



tomas nieve? es que te veo muy coherente con lo de desnazificar orcorussia y tal. 
No es una pregunta retórica


----------



## delhierro (27 Abr 2022)

Mariupol tienen 400.000 , jerson 300.000 , Meritopol 160.000...... y muchas otras "aldeas" entre 20.000 y 50.000 Claro que tambien hay pequeñas muchas muchas 

Lo de 25.000 muertos rusos no se lo cree ni el tarado de Ferreras.


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

*La Secretaria de Relaciones Exteriores británica, Liz Truss, tiene la intención de pedir a los aliados que proporcionen a Ucrania aviones de combate y armas ofensivas pesadas. * Esto se afirma en un comunicado de prensa del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores, informa CNN

Mañana, Truss dará un discurso de apertura en Madison House en Londres, declarando la necesidad de "duplicar el apoyo" de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas.

Tiene la intención de decir que el sistema de seguridad global, "diseñado para garantizar la paz y la prosperidad, le ha fallado a Ucrania", y que se necesita desarrollar un "nuevo enfoque".


----------



## El-Mano (27 Abr 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Ya, si eso ya lo se . Pero que "producen" o "venden"? De donde se genera su PIB?
> 
> Y disculpas si la pregunta parece estupida.



Así de cabeza y con lo poco que yo sé; del carbon, minerales (entre ellos minerales raros), una parte de dinero viene de trabajadores en el extranjero, también suelen vender armas a varios paises, el turismo chino, también producian muchos dibujos animados o algo así... etc.


----------



## Seronoser (27 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1039282



Creo que voy a comprar unos cuantos de esos.
Veo futuro vendiéndolos en ebay o wallapop  

Alguien quiere? Y hacemos una lista de foreros con parche


----------



## Mitrofán (27 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Es inmune a la verguenza y aberrante en sus decisiones: No lo invitaron cuando fue la gente "importante", para su visita le ponen al lado otra visitante (irrelevante), los recibe la Subsecretaria Segunda de un Ministerio irrelevante... y envía un barco enorme (costo), con materiales de los depósitos ACTIVOS de las Fuerzas Armadas (desarmándolas).
> 
> Y todo eso para poder mostrar una foto "en Kiev".



"su persona" es de lejos el personaje más ridículo de la escena internacional.


----------



## pemebe (27 Abr 2022)

Es verdad, pero no tiene nada que ver con la guerra en Ucrania.









Russia says it swaps former U.S. Marine Reed for Russian prisoner held in U.S.


(Reuters) - Russia's foreign ministry said on Wednesday it had traded Trevor Reed, a former U.S. Marine held in a Russian jail, for Russian citizen Konstantin Yaroshenko, who was serving a 20-year sentence in the United States.




www.thestar.com.my












Ex-marine Trevor Reed freed from jail in dramatic US-Russia prisoner swap


Moscow agrees to release Reed in exchange for Konstantin Yaroshenko, Russian pilot serving 20-year US prison term for drug trafficking




www.theguardian.com





El exmarine estadounidense Trevor Reed, detenido en 2019 y acusado y condenado por agredir a agentes de policía (9 años de carcel)
Konstantin Yaroshenko, que cumplía una condena de 20 años en Estados Unidos por trafico de drogas (aunque arrestado en Liberia 2010)

El intercambio de prisioneros se produjo el miércoles como resultado de un largo proceso de negociación,


----------



## Tierra Azul (27 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> He leído estos días que todo el material que entregan tienen que pagarlo los Ucros después?



nosotros aka europa, en breve subiran impuestos con tal de alargar la guerrita


----------



## Señor X (27 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Las fuerzas especiales de la Guardia Rusa destruyeron un grupo armado y capturaron armas autopropulsadas enemigas en la región de Kharkiv.
> 
> Las posiciones de combate de los nacionalistas con un obús autopropulsado camuflado de 152 mm 2S3M "Acacia" fueron identificadas por la Guardia Nacional durante las actividades de reconocimiento y búsqueda.
> 
> ...



Serán muchas unidades en el ejército ucraniano, pero van a su bola. Normal que no tengan capacidad para hacer una contraofensiva seria. Eran infanteria y una sola arma autopropulsada, cerca del frente de combate. ¿Pero en qué unidad estaban encuadrados? ¿Dónde está el resto? ¿Seguro que no ha sido una entrega pactada? Que los ucranianos se dejen tanto material intacto da que sospechar, y ya son demasiados indicios. En cualquier caso, nuevo aparato para las repúblicas. Para Rusia lo de donar todo lo que pillan es un negocio redondo: no tiene que dar armas a sus aliados (que con toda seguridad no podrían pagarlas aunque fuese a precio de coste), material que no tienen que reventar y que alguien les va a dar uso, además encontrarán municiones y repuestos en otros vehículos similares que capturarán tarde o temprano.


----------



## Bartleby (27 Abr 2022)

Deduzco escuchando los medios imparciales y serios españoles, que en Rusia ser oligarca es de lo más normal, se cuentan por centenas, habría que redefinir el término oligarquía, o inventar una palabra nueva para atacar a los rusos, porque una oligarquía está compuesto por un grupo reducidisimo de personas.


----------



## delhierro (27 Abr 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Ya, si eso ya lo se . Pero que "producen" o "venden"? De donde se genera su PIB?
> 
> Y disculpas si la pregunta parece estupida.



Son autarquicos y bien organizados. El PIB no tiene porque ser en intercambios, si produces en el pais con recursos locales puedes producir mucho.

Los tios han invertido en conocimiento, en ingenieros, en cientificos , estaban muy industrializados cuando cayo la URSS. De hecho en los 70 eran bastante más "ricos" que sus vecinos del sur. Ademas aunque tienen problemas con la tierra cultivable es un pais muy montañoso, tienen muchos recursos, cabon para dar y tomar, tierras raras, uranio, oro, etc... No hay que creerse todo lo que nos cuentan.


----------



## Oso Polar (27 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Creo que voy a comprar unos cuantos de esos.
> Veo futuro vendiéndolos en ebay o wallapop
> 
> Alguien quiere? Y hacemos una lista de foreros con parche



Una camisetas con la "Z" y la Cinta de San Jorge, unas chamarras con parches.... Creo que hay con contactar con los chinos.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (27 Abr 2022)

Al ritmo que van no será necesario el envío de material desde Rusia PARA LAS MILICIAS.



rutina diaria en #Ucrania otro almacén de municiones capturado #Javelin #NLAW #Panzerfaust3 pequeños drones etc


----------



## la mano negra (27 Abr 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Todo apunta a que el gran problema del ejército ucronazi es la movidad. En un frente tan amplio es un problema. Aguantan, se repliegan y otra vez a empezar. Zambombazos, debilitamiento y replegarse. Y mientras perdiendo terreno y pais.



Por lo visto es la técnica simple y brutal del nuevo general al mando en las Fuerzas Armadas rusas . Se curtió en Siria y las concesiones a las apariencias épicas y estéticas de las operaciones militares son mínimas por no decir nulas. El Ejército Ruso se ha convertido en una apisonadora . Por cada ruso muerto caen diez ucranianos y el territorio que trincan ya no lo sueltan de ninguna forma. Bocadito a bocadito y de forma segura e implacable se va completando el trabajo.
Y lo de la falta de movilidad del Ejército Ucraniano en una guerra de este tipo y en un terreno tan llano no es que sea un problema . Es que es un problemón.


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

La verdad es que está guerra está sirviendo para quitar las caretas de toda esa basura comunista, que siempre fueron tan mierdas como los nazis, pero con mucha propaganda detrás tras ganar la guerra... 

Y si, Rusia es heredera de esa escoria, me da igual que sean oligarcas o comunistas, el funcionamiento de Rusia fue, es y será siempre el mismo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Abr 2022)

TOS-1A "Solntsepyok" de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en la zona de Izyum pasándoselo teta.


----------



## Nico (27 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Una camisetas con la "Z" y la Cinta de San Jorge, unas chamarras con parches.... Creo que hay con contactar con los chinos.




@clapham5 se nos adelantó a todos. Compró acciones de la Guaong Guadong Ltd. y fabrica banderas y parches como si no hubiera mañana !!


----------



## Sinjar (27 Abr 2022)

Nikolaiv habría animado a la ejecución de los ucranianos que colaboren con el bando ruso. Donestk ha abierto una causa penal contra él.


----------



## Seronoser (27 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El ministro de Economia alemán, después de que Rusia dejara de suministrar gas a Polonia y Bulgaria, dice que Alemania seguirá pagando el gas ruso en euros o dólares*
> 15:55 || 27/04/2022



Es que para Alemania es una humillación tremenda comprar el gas en rublos. Es una nueva ocupación de Berlín.
Y está pasando. En directo. Y lo estamos viendo todos.
Y están comprando rublos!!!! para poder pagar el gas. 

Es la polla.


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Abr 2022)

Las fuerzas especiales rusas durante el ataque a Severodonetsk capturaron las posiciones y equipos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el área de Kremennaya


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

Esperaba más amenazas, algo no va bien en Rusia...




Vladímir Chizhov, representante permanente ruso ante la UE:


Pregunta- *Finlandia y Suecia están más cerca de la OTAN que nunca. Rusia habla de consecuencias si dan este paso ¿A qué tipo de consecuencias se refieren?*


Respuesta- ... "*Claro que no declararemos la guerra si eligen unirse a la OTAN*, pero reaccionaremos evidentemente, este movimiento producirá un impacto negativo en nuestras relaciones bilaterales y, desde el punto de vista militar, tendremos que reconfigurar nuestra posición defensiva."

Publico.es


----------



## agarcime (27 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Esperaba más amenazas, algo no va bien en Rusia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que esperabas? no vana declarar la guerra a Finlandia y a Suecia ahora, tampoco le han declarado la guerra a Ucrania....


----------



## McNulty (27 Abr 2022)

Así podría ser una guerra nuclear entre Estados Unidos y Rusia - El Radar


La invasión rusa de Ucrania es ya una de las guerras más destructivas y letales que se recuerdan, con el bombardeo de ciudades, incluso con de "armas de vacío" termobáricas. Esto ha llevado a los expertos y a los civiles a preguntarse cómo podría ser una guerra nuclear entre Washington y Moscú...




www.elradar.es





Seguramente ya se habrá colgado este artículo en el hilo. 
De lo poco interesante sin ideología, viene a decir que:
Si OTAN se mete en serio en territorio ruso, los rusos utilizarían nucleares de baja escala en una alta probabilidad.
En caso de guerra total, atacaría primero el que no tiene nada que perder (Rusia), y no se atacarían ciudades civiles como la gente piensa, sino bases militares usanas estratégicas.

_''Momentos después, Rusia lanza toda su fuerza de 304 ICBMs terrestres con un total de aproximadamente 1.183 ojivas termonucleares. *Los ICBMs tendrían como objetivo las armas nucleares de Estados Unidos, incluyendo los 400 silos de ICBMs esparcidos por el oeste de Estados Unidos, las bases de bombarderos nucleares en Missouri y Luisiana, y las bases de submarinos de misiles en Kings Bay, Georgia, y Kitsap, Washington. *Cada lugar recibiría probablemente un mínimo de dos armas nucleares para caso de que la primera no detonara.''

''El ataque nuclear por sorpresa, conocido como «primer golpe»,* tendría como objetivo principal el arsenal nuclear terrestre de Estados Unidos. Montana, Wyoming y Dakota del Norte recibirían al menos 800 ataques nucleares entre ellos. Ciudades como Seattle, incómodamente cercana a la Base Conjunta Kitsap, sede de los submarinos de misiles balísticos de la Flota del Pacífico, sufrirían probablemente algunos daños.* ''_


----------



## No al NOM (27 Abr 2022)

He desbloqueado al Simo y toda esa basura, ha llegado la hora de reírnos de ellos


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## Arraki (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (27 Abr 2022)

@Simo Hayha @rejon Ayer 523 muertos y 347 heridos, vuestros nazis, vuestros asesores, los drogadictos y violadores pedófilos, todos muertitos o desmembrados de piernas y brazos

Igual que muñecos de trapo


----------



## mapachën (27 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> pues imaginate NY, Washington, Londres, Los Angeles, Dallas, Atlanta, Chicago, Boston, Paris, Berlin, Madrid, Varsovia, vamos que tienen misiles para todos



Supongo que de la OTAN, caerían 1000 en san petersburgo, 1000 en Moscú, y el resto pues ya tal… de verdad, tenéis los Justo para no cagaros encima…


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

agarcime dijo:


> que esperabas? no van a declarar la guerra a Finlandia y a Suecia ahora, tampoco le han declarado la guerra a Ucrania....



No van a hacer nada y se van a comer tres cosas:

- Ampliación OTAN
- Países con armamento ruso pasarán a comprar armamento de EE.UU. o europeo
- Sanciones sine die
- Vender menos gas a futuro.

Todo un estratega este hijoPutin. Si me dicen que es un agente de la CIA me lo creo


----------



## Arraki (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (27 Abr 2022)

_Shell endurece las restricciones sobre el petróleo ruso y dice que no aceptará ningún producto refinado con contenido de petróleo ruso_






Se acabó la mezcla letona


----------



## Clavisto (27 Abr 2022)

Flotaba en calma con los ojos entornados sobre las profundas aguas del inquieto mar. El amable sol poniente quedó oculto de repente y girando la cabeza vi como se acercaba una ola gigantesca, fría y casi negra. Alcé la vista y vi a tres mariposillas blancas revoloteando al alcance de mi mano. "Se van a ahogar" pensé. Levanté el brazo derecho y se dejaron atrapar en mi puño. Una de ellas mordisqueó la piel. Lo sentí como un beso, sonreí y cerré los ojos. La ola pasó, abrí la mano, las mariposas volaron y yo desperté en mi dormitorio.

Antes de llegar al bar, antes de reconocer los dos coches de la policía, antes de ver el de mi hermano, supe que nos habían robado. El cristal de una de las hojas de la puerta de entrada estaba destrozado. "La tapa de una alcantarilla -dijeron- es su modus operandi" Habían reventado la tragaperras, una de las reforzadas, aunque poco después nos enteramos que no habían sido capaces de acceder a su contenido. "Pero anoche te dejé tu dinero de la semana en la caja -me dijo mi hermano- Y se lo han llevado" El cambio y la lotería seguían allí, sobre las cámaras frigoríficas de la barra, a la vista. Abrimos poco después de que la poli se despidiera a la francesa ante la indignación de mi hermano.

Eran las diez y media cuando regresé a casa, casi una hora más tarde lo habitual. Debería darme prisa si quería cumplir con mi rutina de ejercicio. Pensé en Zaratustra como banda sonora pero se me había descargado del teléfono, así que continué con "Gusanos de la Tierra" por donde lo había dejado al ver el percal. Tampoco estaba mal.

En el salón estiré como todos los días. Luego hice fondos, abdominales y hombros con la ayuda de una silla. Me fui al dormitorio y empecé con el saco. No sé cuantas veces lo salté de las agarraderas. Las paredes retumbaban como deben resonar los tambores de guerra. Me duché con agua fría y comí arroz y carne roja. Tenía media hora antes de volver al bar. Encendí un cigarrillo y miré algo en Youtube que ahora no consigo recordar.

Sí recuerdo lo que vi ayer, un debate de tres horas entre tres comunistas. Uno de ellos era desastroso, no sabía comunicar. ¡Y encima era el que más hablaba, incapaz de parar su caótica verborrea!. Era como si estuviera drogado, anfetamínico, en fin, penoso, de vergüenza ajena. Pero los otros eran buenos. Y además estaban picados.

Con esas, sobre las diez de la noche, me fui a la cama con "Gusanos de la Tierra" en el teléfono, no sin antes echarle un vistazo a la entrada del autor en la Wiki: se suicidó a los treinta años, el mismo día que su madre con la que convivía entró en coma por tuberculosis. Al siguiente ella murió y los enterraron juntos.

- ¿Kufisto? - dijo mi madre por el teléfono.
- Sí -respondí en modo altavoz mientras preparaba unas de las contadísimas consumiciones de este mediodía.
- ¿Qué te parece? ¡Te he llamado antes!
- Ya...Estaba sin batería -mentí.
- ¡Lo que me he acordado de tu padre! ¡Será que no decía que era imposible que robaran estando al lado del cuartel de la Guardia Civil!
- Ya...Bueno, ha sido la primera vez en veintitrés años...¡Qué se la va a hacer!Tengo que atender, mama
- Venga, un beso, hermoso.
- ¿Qué tal estás?
- Bien, mejor...Ya estoy mejor
- Un beso.
- Un beso.


Eran tres mariposas blancas. Yo estaba flotando igual que el sol poniente, feliz, en medio del mar, con los ojos entornados...


----------



## Malevich (27 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Rumania jugando a la guerra otra vez ... Las últimas veces que lo hizo acabo escaldada ... En I GM alemanes, turcos y bulgaros invadieron al país que jugo a ser el buitre oportunista esperando a ver como quien se aliaba y al final entro por el lado aliado. Los rusos no movieron ni una división para protegerla y en la II GM ya todos sabemos que papel hicieron los soldados rumanos y como siguió la historia para Rumania. Deberían ser menos belicista teniendo en cuenta su situación geográfica y sus últimas experiencias. No tienen nada que ganar y mucho que perder por ejemplo ver todo su tráfico marítimo interrumpido en el Mar Negro.



Bueno la jugada no les salió del todo mal. 
Se hicieron una Italia en ambas. Perder la guerra y ganar la paz. 
En la primera se cumplió el sueño de la gran Rumanía, el 1 de diciembre se celebra el día de la unión pues fue cuando se proclamó la unión de Transilvania a Moldavia y Valaquia, a costa del reino de Hungría. 
A costa de Austria, ganaron Bucovina. 
Y a costa del imperio zarista y el caos de su disolución se sumó Besarabia. 

En la segunda el cambio de chaqueta fue muy oportuno y con el fusilamiento de Antonescu al final de la contienda. Los soldados rumanos sorprendieron a los rusos por su ahínco y esto les valió recuperar Transilvania, que había sido entregada a los húngaros en el 40, aunque eso sí perdieron Besarabia y el norte de Bucovina a favor de la URSS, que las repartió entre la nueva RSS de Moldavia y la niña bonita RSS de Ucrania. 

De Roma está claro que heredaron el instinto de supervivencia y el cambio de bando a tiempo si las cosas se tuercen.


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Abr 2022)

Sesión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de RF Igor Konashenkov a las 19:00 horas del 27 de abril de 2022 sobre el progreso de la operación especial en Ucrania

▪Misiles aéreos de alta precisión de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas alcanzaron 17 instalaciones militares en Ucrania. Entre ellos fueron destruidos: dos puestos de mando de las tropas ucranianas así como 15 áreas de concentración de tropas y equipo militar.

▪La aviación operacional-táctica y militar de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia golpeó 38 instalaciones militares de Ucrania.
Entre ellos: siete puestos de mando, dos sistemas de misiles antiaéreos: un S-300 en el área de Nikolaevka y uno Osa AKM en el área de VELIKA KAMYSHEVAKHA, dos áreas fortificadas, así como 27 lugares de concentración de tropas y equipo militar ucraniano. Más de 210 nacionalistas y 43 vehículos y vehículos blindados fueron destruidos.

▪Las unidades de artillería completaron 309 misiones de fuego durante el día. Afectados: 14 puestos de mando, 292 áreas de concentración de personal y equipo militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, así como tres depósitos de municiones en los distritos de Chervonoye e Ilyichevka de la región de Kharkiv.
▪Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron un helicóptero Mi-24 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania en el área de CHERKASSKAYA LOZOVAYA de la región de Kharkiv.

▪Además, dos vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos fueron destruidos en las áreas de PESKI-RADKOVSKYI y BORSCHIVKA.

▪En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, 141 aeronaves, 111 helicópteros, 609 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 275 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 2616 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 297 instalaciones de sistemas de lanzamiento múltiple de cohetes, 1139 artillería de campaña cañones y morteros, así como 2426 unidades de vehículos militares especiales.

#Rusia Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Alvin Red (27 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Así podría ser una guerra nuclear entre Estados Unidos y Rusia - El Radar
> 
> 
> La invasión rusa de Ucrania es ya una de las guerras más destructivas y letales que se recuerdan, con el bombardeo de ciudades, incluso con de "armas de vacío" termobáricas. Esto ha llevado a los expertos y a los civiles a preguntarse cómo podría ser una guerra nuclear entre Washington y Moscú...
> ...



De la cita:

"...-_*Ciudades como Seattle, incómodamente cercana a la Base Conjunta Kitsap, sede de los submarinos de misiles balísticos de la Flota del Pacífico, sufrirían probablemente algunos daños.* ''_

Más bien se sentirían cómodamente muertos al igual que la mayoría de la humanidad, aunque utilizasen tácticas.


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

*La OTAN avisa de posibles ataques rusos de falsa bandera tras las explosiones en Transnistria.*

La OTAN ha avisado este miércoles de posibles ataques rusos de falsa bandera tras las explosiones en la región separatista de Transnistria, en Moldavia, a la luz de la guerra en Ucrania y de las implicaciones en la seguridad del país.

En respuesta a Europa Press, un portavoz de la OTAN ha asegurado que la alianza militar está "preocupada" por la serie de explosiones vividas en Moldavia los pasados días.

En este sentido, ha recordado que Rusia ha declarado que sus objetivos en la agresión militar "no se limitan a Ucrania". "Hemos visto intentos de Rusia de organizar ataques de falsa bandera en Ucrania y seguiremos de cerca estos eventos en Moldavia", ha afirmado el portavoz.

Para la Alianza Atlántica resulta "inaceptable" que Moscú amenace a Moldavia y ha reiterado el apoyo a la soberanía e integridad territorial del país.

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...427104147.html


----------



## mazuste (27 Abr 2022)

agarcime dijo:


> que esperabas? no vana declarar la guerra a Finlandia y a Suecia ahora, tampoco le han declarado la guerra a Ucrania....



Hay un punto: Finlandia y Rusia tienen un pacto de no agresión.
Entrando en la OTAN lo rompe, con lo cual...


----------



## No al NOM (27 Abr 2022)

Los Drones Kamikaze entregados por la OTAN no valen para nada, se han estrellado todos fuera de los objetivos jajajajaj

Y dejando tanques a los Rusos de 100 en 100 y muriendo de 500 en 500. Dios ten un poco de piedad


----------



## Malevich (27 Abr 2022)

Gagauzia.


----------



## capitán almeida (27 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La verdad es que está guerra está sirviendo para quitar las caretas de toda esa basura comunista, que siempre fueron tan mierdas como los nazis, pero con mucha propaganda detrás tras ganar la guerra...
> 
> Y si, Rusia es heredera de esa escoria, me da igual que sean oligarcas o comunistas, el funcionamiento de Rusia fue, es y será siempre el mismo.


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

El problema no es tanto Polonia si no que el corte del suministro ha conseguido que el resto de paises, incluyendo Alemania, tenga mas claro aun que el gas ruso ya no es una opción viable aunque la guerra acabase mañana y que se pongan aun mas la pilas a la hora de buscar alternativas.

No se quien es el que les asesora a la hora de hacer estas jugadas, pero sabiendo que en Alemania aun tenían a una parte de la clase política intentando que el pais siguiera dependiendo del gas ruso con la excusa de que pese a todo era un proveedor fiable y que no iba a cortar el sumisito, ha sido un autentico tiro en el pie para Rusia.


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Abr 2022)

Desminado de los territorios liberados.


----------



## ProfeInsti (27 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *El empinado del *_"ProfeInsti"_ ya entró de relevo a escupir mierda... proUsa...



Ni sé quien es el "empinado".
Ni escupo mierda.
Ni soy ProUSA.
Háztelo mirar.


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Abr 2022)

Mapas de hostilidades en Ucrania en el 27 de abril.


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

El Mundo Libre frente al tirano:

*"Como podemos ver hoy, naciones de todo el mundo se mantienen unidas en nuestra determinación de ayudar a Ucrania en su lucha contra la agresión imperialista rusa"*, ha asegurado Austin al inicio de las conversaciones. "Ucrania claramente piensa que puede ganar, así como todos aquí", ha continuado.* 

Entre los 40 países invitados se encuentran los aliados europeos de Estados Unidos, pero también países más lejanos como Australia y Japón, que temen que una victoria rusa en Ucrania siente un precedente y aliente las ambiciones territoriales de China. Finlandia y Suecia, países tradicionalmente neutrales que se han planteado el ingreso en la OTAN desde la invasión de Ucrania por las fuerzas rusas, también estaban en la lista de invitados.*

El Periódico .


----------



## Malevich (27 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Es inmune a la verguenza y aberrante en sus decisiones: No lo invitaron cuando fue la gente "importante", para su visita le ponen al lado otra visitante (irrelevante), los recibe la Subsecretaria Segunda de un Ministerio irrelevante... y envía un barco enorme (costo), con materiales de los depósitos ACTIVOS de las Fuerzas Armadas (desarmándolas).
> 
> Y todo eso para poder mostrar una foto "en Kiev".



Es un yonki del poder, su único norte e ideología. 
Psicópata. De libro.


----------



## Viricida (27 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Off topic o no tanto
> 
> Tras el Golpe pacífico de EEUU en Pakistán han comenzado la matanza de chinos. No es una casualidad el atentado, buscan provocar a China.
> 
> ...



Comité democrático. Queda chulisimo.


----------



## Trajanillo (27 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El Mundo Libre frente al tirano:
> 
> *"Como podemos ver hoy, naciones de todo el mundo se mantienen unidas en nuestra determinación de ayudar a Ucrania en su lucha contra la agresión imperialista rusa"*, ha asegurado Austin al inicio de las conversaciones. "Ucrania claramente piensa que puede ganar, así como todos aquí", ha continuado.*
> 
> ...



No son ni el 25% del total del planeta y a saber cuantos fueron obligados


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Abr 2022)

Como resultado del trabajo de precisión de nuestras fuerzas armadas dos ciudadanos estadounidenses que llegaron a Ucrania como "operadores" de javelin quedaron fuera de servicio durante mucho tiempo.


----------



## Arraki (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (27 Abr 2022)

Las fuerzas de seguridad ucranianas colocaron placas de hormigón, sacos de arena y vehículos blindados en la frontera con Transdniestria desde la dirección de Kuchurgan.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45482


----------



## Malevich (27 Abr 2022)

Es más los de ERC odiaban a la CNT y les llamaron murcianos. La anarcosindical se puso de perfil en la charlotada del 34 y los fusiles que los indepes tiraron a las alcantarillas en Barcelona fueron recuperados por los confederales y convenientemente utilizados el 19 de julio de 1936.
Pero esto es tema para otro hilo o unas cañas.


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

Lo de Transnitria es que ya es vergonzoso, es suya desde hace años con ejército incluido y con leyes que están pasando al código civil ruso, y son tan cabrones de provocarse ataques inventados para justificar llevarse por delante Moldavia


----------



## Harman (27 Abr 2022)

El gauleiter ucraniano de Kherson Kolykhayev ha sido destituido.
El concejal Kobets se ha convertido en el nuevo alcalde de la ciudad liberada de los nazis.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45480


----------



## No al NOM (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## ATDTn (27 Abr 2022)

Pues eso.
Campeones del lloriqueo.
Y aprendices de lavado de cerebro a los españoles. A muchos los han convencido, mucho tonto hay. Autoodio lo llaman y así es , pero no como lo cuentan, de familia espanola de toda la vida ahora van y son guerreros catalanes, guerreros del teclado y de la pancarta. No más.

Siempre se ha inventado la historia, pero que no sean tan cutres. Al menos.


----------



## Harman (27 Abr 2022)

Al parecer, Canadá entregará a Ucrania ocho vehículos blindados Senator APC basados en un todoterreno Ford Super Duty de Roshel Defence Solutions como ayuda militar.

t.me/Soldierline/4712


----------



## NPI (27 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los propagandistas de Kiev están preparando una nueva Bucha: una escenificación de la muerte de civiles cerca del mercado central de Lisichansk. El objetivo es acusar a los militares del LNR del crimen.
> 
> Se sabe que los artilleros de la 57ª Brigada habían bombardeado por error la zona el día anterior. Ahora llevan allí coches destrozados y cadáveres de militares ucranianos disfrazados de civiles.
> 
> ...



AP o Reuters, hagan sus apuestas, señores.


----------



## Harman (27 Abr 2022)

La crisis del Caribe nunca se habría resuelto si la amenaza a la seguridad de la URSS y de Estados Unidos no hubiera sido mutua. Antes de la declaración de Vladimir Putin de hoy, la crisis ucraniana era atractiva para los estadounidenses porque no les costaba nada. Pero ahora todo ha cambiado. Y eso es lo que da esperanza. Por paradójico que parezca.

t.me/epoddubny/10139


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Abr 2022)

Las fuerzas de seguridad ucranianas en la frontera con Transnistria desde el lado de Kuchurgan instalaron losas de hormigón, sacos de arena y vehículos blindados.

@Soldierline


----------



## NS 4 (27 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Permítanme un pequeño offtopic aunque no deja de estar relacionado. Corea del Norte es aliada de Rusia.
> 
> Algunos de los últimos juguetitos del Lidl vistos en el desfile de hace un par de días
> 
> ...



El gordito declaro a su pueblo libre de covid...solo por eso merece bula para un siglo de imperio norcoreano...


----------



## No al NOM (27 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Como resultado del trabajo de precisión de nuestras fuerzas armadas dos ciudadanos estadounidenses que llegaron a Ucrania como "operadores" de javelin quedaron fuera de servicio durante mucho tiempo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1039587
> Ver archivo adjunto 1039588
> Ver archivo adjunto 1039589



A llorar Hijos de puta, justicia para los muertos de las torres gemelas por sus políticos

USA terroristas, viva Irak, Afganistán, Libia Y Siria libre de ratas sarnosas


----------



## Harman (27 Abr 2022)

Un rasgo característico de la guerra en Ucrania es que no aparece ni un solo "experto militar" ucraniano o un simple rostro icónico en el frente o incluso cerca de él del lado de Kiev.

El cabeza de chorlito Avakov llegó a Kharkiv a principios de marzo, pero rápidamente huyó de allí, y a Londres. Zalupoches como Arestovich o Butusov mienten desde Kiev o filman falsos lejos del frente. ¿Por qué no estáis en primera línea, cabrones?

Ven ya a Izyum (donde dices que avanzas), ayuda a la homobanda de Aziv que muere en los sótanos de Azovstal, coge una ametralladora y vete a las trincheras cerca de Donetsk. En general, hay muchos lugares desde los que se puede emitir.

Por cierto, los oficiales ucranianos actúan de forma similar. Llevan a su personal al frente, se suben a un BMP y se van, nombrando a simples sargentos como comandantes de pelotón en su lugar.

t.me/anna_news/30015


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

Bulgaria no envia sus S-300 a Ucrania para no irritar al Kremlin, y Rusia se la devuelve cortandole el gas.

Por enesima vez queda demostrado que el unico lenguaje que entiende Rusia es el de la fuerza y cualquier gesto lo va a interpretar como debilidad.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (27 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Es verdad, pero no tiene nada que ver con la guerra en Ucrania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Traduciendo, intercambio de agentes de cada parte.


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (27 Abr 2022)

Llama la atención que a pesar de todos los intercambios de prisioneros y del gran número de soldados y oficiales de las AFU muertos, prácticamente no hay información sobre el intercambio de muertos.
En la mayoría de las posiciones ocupadas hay un gran número de muertos, de los que tienen que ocuparse los equipos funerarios rusos.

A juzgar por las fotos de abajo, la unidad en cuestión estaba cavando trincheras y preparándose para la defensa, pero sin mucho éxito.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45484

El ejército ruso destruye las líneas defensivas de las AFU y los controles de carretera al abrirse paso desde la región de Kharkiv hacia Donbass​​Una de las posiciones derrotadas en el metraje. El avance se produjo hace unos días y los cadáveres de los soldados ucranianos no pudieron ser enterrados en fosas comunes por todas partes.​​t.me/RVvoenkor/9846​​_Gran cantidad de fotos de cadaveres Ukros en el enlace_​


----------



## No al NOM (27 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



A tomar por culo con tu propaganda, espero que toda la mierda y mentira se te vuelva en tu contra y violen a tu madre, abuela si vive y a todo lo que tengas


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

No se podía saber;


----------



## NS 4 (27 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> The Guardian: Efecto del corte de Gas. Russia accused of blackmail after gas supplies to Poland and Bulgaria halted
> 
> *Rusia es acusada de chantaje tras la interrupción del suministro de gas a Polonia y Bulgaria*
> La UE arremete contra Gazprom al confirmar que ha tomado medidas en respuesta a los países que no han efectuado los pagos en rublos
> ...



Diras que quieren el gas gratis...o quieren robarles el gas para ser precisos.


----------



## NPI (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (27 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



100% real


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (27 Abr 2022)

Fuente: Creedme, Amigos


----------



## Seronoser (27 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> AP o Reuters, hagan sus apuestas, señores.



France Press


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

*"La posibilidad de iniciar una guerra nuclear no se puede descartar al 100%"*, dijo la ministra de Relaciones Exteriores de Alemania, Annalena Burbock.

"Nadie en el mundo puede decir con certeza: si damos este paso, sucederá al día siguiente. Por lo tanto, no podemos descartar nada por completo. Somos responsables de identificar siempre claramente los riesgos, pero no provocar el pánico". - dijo Burbok.


----------



## Malevich (27 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Eterna unión de pueblos hermanos....


----------



## Simo Hayha (27 Abr 2022)

Caracáncer vuelve a amenazar al mundo libre con unas armas avanzadísimas que solo cochinorrusia tendría y tal... se parece a hitler cuando alardeaba de las V2. A los anglos no les hace falta alardear de nada. Putin se enterará de las armas que tienen cuando vea una ola de plasma nuclear incandescente acercarse hacia él a la velocidad de la luz.


----------



## NS 4 (27 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Informes sobre los últimos dos días, me faltan los mapas pero ya los subiré luego
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Zhukov

Esta mañana he leido que en Donbass solo quedaban unos 15000 soldados ukros...eso supondria que se han cepillado unos 70 o 75000...

Cosa que me parece descabellada.

O acaso han podido reactivar transportes de tropas y han abandonado mas o menos ordenadamente el caldero???


----------



## Arraki (27 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Un rasgo característico de la guerra en Ucrania es que no aparece ni un solo "experto militar" ucraniano o un simple rostro icónico en el frente o incluso cerca de él del lado de Kiev.
> 
> El cabeza de chorlito Avakov llegó a Kharkiv a principios de marzo, pero rápidamente huyó de allí, y a Londres. Zalupoches como Arestovich o Butusov mienten desde Kiev o filman falsos lejos del frente. ¿Por qué no estáis en primera línea, cabrones?
> 
> ...



Es curioso la verdad. Un pueblo que necesitaría de algún líder militar visible en primera línea, algún general como fueron los sirios Zahreddine o Suheil Al Hassan (Tiger forces) carecen de ellos. Están desaparecidos y es llamativo. El más conocido es el actor bielorruso con el bigote retro y el Walli a.k.a tiktok. Pero no existen Ucranianos.

No se, se me ocurre igual el fanegas barbudo de Azov que hace vídeos lloriqueando mientras el lider Biletskyse hace fotos sonriendo en algún lugar de Europa con las viudas y mujeres de los azovitas. 

La verdad es incomprensible.


----------



## NPI (27 Abr 2022)

sigue asalariado de RE


----------



## Simo Hayha (27 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1039596
> 
> 
> Las fuerzas de seguridad ucranianas en la frontera con Transnistria desde el lado de Kuchurgan instalaron losas de hormigón, sacos de arena y vehículos blindados.



Pero no decías ayer que Ucrania iba a invadir transnitria? ahora resulta que están instalando barreras para evitar precisamente que orcorrusia les invada desde su colonia en Moldavia.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (27 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



La historia que no se creyó Spielberg.


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

Primer ministro de Ucrania, Denys Shmyhal: "*La UE ha propuesto suspender durante un año todos los derechos de importación sobre todas las exportaciones ucranianas. La UE nunca ha tomado medidas de liberalización comercial a gran escala hacia ningún país. Esto abre oportunidades adicionales para nuestro negocio, y nuestros productos sean más competitivos en el mercado europeo".*

El gobierno está negociando actualmente con Polonia, Rumania, Lituania, Alemania y otros países para lanzar exportaciones ucranianas a través de estos puertos.


----------



## magufone (27 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Pues que bruselas proveea...
Ah no que eso pa otro dia... Que a los políticos ue les suda la polla que suba la factura...


----------



## McNulty (27 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



jaja la propaganda otantonta es de chiste.

En occidente hay miles de periodistas trabajando en el mcdonalds, digo yo, podrían pagarles un sueldo decente para que fabriquen noticias falsas con un mínimo de credibilidad. Tienen a los becarios explotados adictos al netflix publicando chorradas que no se cree nadie.


----------



## delhierro (27 Abr 2022)

El puente elevable sobre el Dniester, creo. Trabajos de reparación despues del primer ataque , hoy lo han vuelto a atacar. Subir desde luego no lo van a poder subir. Pero no lo habian tumbado tampoco, quizas por eso han repetido.


----------



## ATDTn (27 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1039596
> 
> 
> Las fuerzas de seguridad ucranianas en la frontera con Transnistria desde el lado de Kuchurgan instalaron losas de hormigón, sacos de arena y vehículos blindados.
> ...



Como si eso para algo...
Todo para la foto otra vez.


----------



## ProfeInsti (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## la mano negra (27 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1039596
> 
> 
> Las fuerzas de seguridad ucranianas en la frontera con Transnistria desde el lado de Kuchurgan instalaron losas de hormigón, sacos de arena y vehículos blindados.
> ...



Y del lado ruso , dos muchachas jóvenes en chancletas pintan la valla de la frontera de forma distraída y relajada ¡ Ja, ja, jaaa.....a los ukros ni se les ocurre asomar el bigote por encima de las barricadas ! Me parece que están un poco tensos estos ucranianos.


----------



## Simo Hayha (27 Abr 2022)

UK va a mandar misiles antibuque Brimstone a Ucrania. Los british les tienen un miedo atroz a los rusos. Se les ve preocupadísimos por las amenazas de caracáncer.


----------



## Harman (27 Abr 2022)

Después de la guerra, Ucrania se llamará la "Tierra de los Puentes Volados". Y la contribución de Rusia a esta causa es minúscula. Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas destruyen cualquier puente que nuestras tropas puedan cruzar.

Los ucranianos no tienen ninguna esperanza de contraofensiva, por mucho que Alyona Arestovich mienta al respecto. Volar puentes, enterrar a sus reservistas en bosques, campos, sótanos de ciudades y pueblos, bombardear asentamientos fronterizos rusos es la estrategia del Estado Mayor ucraniano.

Hoy en día, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas tienen un exceso de trabajo. Tras el bombardeo de artillería de Izyum, el coche de Zhenya Poddubny y Alexander Kots sufrió la rotura de la ventanilla trasera por la metralla.

t.me/epoddubny/10143


----------



## Al-paquia (27 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1039612



El dios TOR eslavo vendrá a vengarse de la humanidad por no querer obedecer a los goblins.


----------



## la mano negra (27 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



¡ Vaya , por Dios ! ¡ Si no lo llega a avisar Bruselas , Europa entera ni se entera ! ¡ Menos mal que lo han avisado !


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> El puente elevable sobre el Dnieper, creo. Trabajos de reparación despues del primer ataque , hoy lo han vuelto a atacar. Subir desde luego no lo van a poder subir. Pero no lo habian tumbado tampoco, quizas por eso han repetido.



Creo que es el puente de Odessa


----------



## @Durruty (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## ATDTn (27 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> jaja la propaganda otantonta es de chiste.
> 
> En occidente hay miles de periodistas trabajando en el mcdonalds, digo yo, podrían pagarles un sueldo decente para que fabriquen noticias falsas con un mínimo de credibilidad. Tienen a los becarios adictos al netflix publicando chorradas que no se cree nadie.



Son cutres, que contraten a un director de cine de esos que hacen serie B para la borregada.
A ver si la hace Oliver Stone, de la guerra, no le dejarán, supongo. Ya sé que hizo una. Varias...Snowden, Ucrania,....
Otra más...como platoon


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

*El Gobierno español prohíbe el acceso a un buque maltés que transportaba carga de un barco ruso sancionado por la UE.*
La dirección general de la Marina Mercante del Ministerio de Transportes, Movilidad y Agenda Urbana ha prohibido la entrada en aguas territoriales españolas al *buque cisterna de productos químicos 'Black Star', con bandera de Malta*, que tenía previsto descargar en el puerto de Barcelona.

El Ministerio ha emitido esta orden tras comprobar que el buque maltés *ha recibido la carga del buque ruso 'Andrey Pervozvanniy'*, al que la Capitanía Marítima de Barcelona ya denegó la escala prevista en el puerto de Barcelona para el pasado lunes, tras las sanciones a Rusia adoptadas en el seno de la Unión Europea (UE) por la invasión de Ucrania.

Según la información recibida en la dirección general de la Marina Mercante a través del sistema SafeSeaNet --sistema de seguimiento e información del tráfico marítimo-- de la Agencia Europea de Seguridad Marítima (EMSA), *la transferencia de la carga del buque ruso al buque maltés se produjo entre las 06.40 horas del día 24 de abril y las 12.20 horas del día 25 de abril, a 12,5 millas náuticas al noroeste de la Isla de Malta*.


----------



## Roedr (27 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> A las 13.30 horas de hoy, dos drones kamikaze ucranianos (de fabricación polaca) han atacado la ciudad de Energodar, en la región de Zaporizhzhia.
> 
> El objetivo de uno de los vehículos aéreos no tripulados, lanzado por el régimen criminal de Kiev, era la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya, mientras que el segundo dron se preparaba para atacar la administración de la ciudad de Energodar.
> 
> ...



Demasiada gente está mirando hipnóticamente el poder del núcleo atómico.


----------



## manodura79 (27 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Próximamente en las principales capitales europeas...

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Julc (27 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAAAAAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ

Sabía que no debía meterte en el ignore, lo sabía.


----------



## Roedr (27 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Destrucción de MLRS de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania mediante ataque aéreo.
> 
> región de Járkov.
> 
> ...



Leí que fue in Iskander. ¿Qué objetivo era para semejante gasto?.


----------



## Harman (27 Abr 2022)

En la región de Kherson, un empleado del Korda Ucraniano (un análogo de Sobr) le dio a las fuerzas especiales rusas un escondite con armas y municiones. Se incautaron un fusil AK-74, una pistola, dos granadas de mano y municiones de diversos calibres. Según cordovets, se negó a cumplir las órdenes "locas" de las autoridades de Kiev para organizar actividades de sabotaje contra las tropas rusas en Kherson.

En la actualidad, la seguridad del empleado y su familia está garantizada por las fuerzas de seguridad rusas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45485


----------



## ATDTn (27 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Es curioso la verdad. Un pueblo que necesitaría de algún líder militar visible en primera línea, algún general como fueron los sirios Zahreddine o Suheil Al Hassan (Tiger forces) carecen de ellos. Están desaparecidos y es llamativo. El más conocido es el actor bielorruso con el bigote retro y el Walli a.k.a tiktok. Pero no existen Ucranianos.
> 
> No se, se me ocurre igual el fanegas barbudo de Azov que hace vídeos lloriqueando mientras el lider Biletskyse hace fotos sonriendo en algún lugar de Europa con las viudas y mujeres de los azovitas.
> 
> La verdad es incomprensible.



La superpropaganda OTAN no es tan super...


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (27 Abr 2022)

*Putin advierte de represalias "rápidas como un rayo" si Occidente interfiere en Ucrania*
*En un discurso a los legisladores en San Petersburgo el día de hoy, Vladimir Putin advirtió que cualquier país que intente interferir en Ucrania recibirá una respuesta “rápida como un rayo” de Moscú.*

El presidente ruso dijo que Occidente quería dividir a Rusia en diferentes partes y lo acusó de empujar a Ucrania al conflicto con Rusia, y agregó:



> Si alguien tiene la intención de intervenir en los eventos en curso (en Ucrania) desde el exterior y crea amenazas estratégicas inaceptables para nosotros, entonces debe saber que nuestra respuesta a esos ataques será rápida, rápida como un rayo.



Las tropas rusas no dudarían en utilizar el armamento más moderno, dijo Putin:



> Tenemos todas las herramientas para esto, de las que nadie puede presumir. Y no nos jactaremos. Los usaremos si es necesario. Y quiero que todos sepan esto.
> Ya hemos tomado todas las decisiones al respecto.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (27 Abr 2022)

*Un exjefe del ejército polaco acusó a Boris Johnson de "tentar al mal" al revelar que los soldados ucranianos estaban siendo entrenados en Polonia sobre cómo usar misiles antiaéreos británicos antes de regresar con ellos a Ucrania .*

El general Waldemar Skrzypczak, también exministro de defensa subalterno, se quejó de que un primer ministro de labios sueltos había revelado demasiado a los rusos y que sus comentarios ponían en riesgo la seguridad de los soldados involucrados.

En declaraciones al tabloide polaco Fakt , Skrzypczak dijo que Johnson había revelado "un secreto militar" y que "las malas palabras están en los labios" cuando dio detalles del plan de entrenamiento ucraniano en un viaje a la India la semana pasada.

“El entrenamiento militar es un asunto del ejército, en tal situación secreta. Que un hombre se contenga y piense antes de decir tales cosas”, dijo el exgeneral al periódico, que calificó su tono de irritado en un artículo del viernes.

“Puede que el primer ministro no esté al tanto, pero con tales declaraciones pone en riesgo el éxito de toda la operación militar, así como la seguridad de los soldados”, dijo Skrzypczak. “Tales declaraciones son una tentación para el mal”.

En la visita, Johnson había revelado que a los ucranianos se les estaba enseñando cómo usar armas estándar de la OTAN tanto en Poloniacomo en el Reino Unido. “Puedo decir que actualmente estamos entrenando a ucranianos en Polonia en el uso de la defensa antiaérea y, de hecho, en el Reino Unido en el uso de vehículos blindados”, dijo.

Las fuerzas británicas en Polonia están entrenando al ejército ucraniano en el uso de los sistemas de misiles de defensa aérea Starstreak. Es probable que pasen algunas semanas antes de que puedan desplegarse en la línea del frente para atacar helicópteros y aviones rusos.


----------



## delhierro (27 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Creo que es el puente de Odessa



Si es el que cruza en Dniester no el Dnieper, ya lo he corregido.


----------



## Nicors (27 Abr 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin , advirtió que cualquier país que intente interferir en Ucrania se enfrentará a una respuesta rápida de Rusia y dijo que ya se han tomado todas las decisiones sobre cómo reaccionaría Moscú en esa situación.*
> 
> Dirigiéndose a los legisladores en San Petersburgo, Putin dijo que Occidente quería dividir a Rusia en diferentes partes y lo acusó de empujar a Ucrania al conflicto con Rusia.
> 
> Reuters informa que Putin dijo que el rublo, el sistema bancario, el sector del transporte y la economía de Rusia en su conjunto han resistido las sanciones impuestas contra Moscú y prometió una respuesta a los intentos de aislar a Rusia .











Ucrania derribó un avión ruso con cientos de soldados gracias a la inteligencia de EEUU


Kiev ha recibido datos en tiempo real del campo de batalla y coordenadas suministradas por Washington




www.larazon.es




Desde el primer momento....


----------



## Simo Hayha (27 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Comportamiento típico de los rusos. Justo antes de la invasión leí un artículo con respecto a las intenciones de rusia en Ucrania que se titulaba "cásate conmigo o te mato!

Es un país demoniaco habitado por una población demoniaca con una cultura demoniaca.


----------



## NPI (27 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> France Press


----------



## Simo Hayha (27 Abr 2022)

Holanda ha abierto el melón. En un mes todos los países europeos se habrán unido a la fiesta.


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

*La ONU prepara una operación para evacuar a los civiles de la acería Azovstal.*
La ONU ha anunciado este miércoles que está preparando ya *una operación junto al Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja (CICR)* para evacuar cuanto antes a los civiles refugiados en la asediada acería ucraniana de Azovstal, en la ciudad portuaria de Mariupol.
El movimiento llega después de que el secretario general, António Guterres, lograse este martes un principio de acuerdo con el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, para que la ONU y el CICR coordinen* la salida del millar de civiles que se cree que hay en esa instalación*, donde también se encuentra un número indeterminado de combatientes ucranianos asediados por fuerzas rusas.
Este miércoles, representantes de Naciones Unidas han continuado los *contactos con las autoridades de Rusia y Ucrania* para tratar de pactar los detalles de esta operación, según explicó a los periodistas el portavoz Farhan Haq. A la espera de que se cierren esas negociaciones, la ONU ha comenzado ya a preparar esta operación, que Haq calificó de "extremadamente compleja".
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/javascript%3Avoid(0);


----------



## Simo Hayha (27 Abr 2022)

A Ursula von der Leyen se la ve preocupá. Acaba de decirles a los rusos que se metan su gas de mierda por donde les quepa.


----------



## No al NOM (27 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La ONU prepara una operación para evacuar a los civiles de la acería Azovstal.*
> La ONU ha anunciado este miércoles que está preparando ya *una operación junto al Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja (CICR)* para evacuar cuanto antes a los civiles refugiados en la asediada acería ucraniana de Azovstal, en la ciudad portuaria de Mariupol.
> El movimiento llega después de que el secretario general, António Guterres, lograse este martes un principio de acuerdo con el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, para que la ONU y el CICR coordinen* la salida del millar de civiles que se cree que hay en esa instalación*, donde también se encuentra un número indeterminado de combatientes ucranianos asediados por fuerzas rusas.
> Este miércoles, representantes de Naciones Unidas han continuado los *contactos con las autoridades de Rusia y Ucrania* para tratar de pactar los detalles de esta operación, según explicó a los periodistas el portavoz Farhan Haq. A la espera de que se cierren esas negociaciones, la ONU ha comenzado ya a preparar esta operación, que Haq calificó de "extremadamente compleja".
> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/javascript:void(0);



A chupar Loser, Rusia ha dicho que sigan soñando con Mariupol


----------



## midelburgo (27 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Vas a ver tu cuando lleguen a Elda.


----------



## Roedr (27 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La Secretaria de Relaciones Exteriores británica, Liz Truss, tiene la intención de pedir a los aliados que proporcionen a Ucrania aviones de combate y armas ofensivas pesadas. * Esto se afirma en un comunicado de prensa del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores, informa CNN
> 
> Mañana, Truss dará un discurso de apertura en Madison House en Londres, declarando la necesidad de "duplicar el apoyo" de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas.
> 
> Tiene la intención de decir que el sistema de seguridad global, "diseñado para garantizar la paz y la prosperidad, le ha fallado a Ucrania", y que se necesita desarrollar un "nuevo enfoque".



Los americanos actuando de nuevo de cizañeros sin huevos. Que manden ellos a su ejército a Ucrania si tantas ganas le tienen a los rusos.


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

*Putin amenaza con "ataque relámpago" contra cualquier injerencia en la guerra en Ucrania*
El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, ha advertido este miércoles de que *Rusia responderá con un ataque "relámpago"* a cualquier injerencia en lo que ocurre en Ucrania, escenario desde hace dos meses de una campaña militar rusa*. "El ataque será relámpago y rápido (...). Disponemos de todos los instrumentos para ello"*, ha asegurado Putin durante una intervención ante el Consejo de Parlamentarios en San Petersburgo.


----------



## Simo Hayha (27 Abr 2022)

Monarquía absolutista frente a alianza de países soberanos libres


----------



## CEMENTITOS (27 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Caracáncer vuelve a amenazar al mundo libre con unas armas avanzadísimas que solo cochinorrusia tendría y tal... se parece a hitler cuando alardeaba de las V2. A los anglos no les hace falta alardear de nada. Putin se enterará de las armas que tienen cuando vea una ola de plasma nuclear incandescente acercarse hacia él a la velocidad de la luz.



Eres un troll que hace alarde de su estulticia. Esto no va de ser proukro o proruso: va de que eres un ignorante y no tienes verguenza en demostrarlo.
Puede estar hablando del Murmansk-BM.
¿Sabes porqué solamente se ha suministrado armamento ligero a Ucrania?
Gracias a dios en la OTAN todavía hay gente que piensa, porque el nivel de los palmeros es ínfimo.


----------



## NS 4 (27 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El problema es que los comehamburguesas piensan que pueden sobrevivir al Mad Max.



Eso se arregla con un SARMAT sobre Yellowstone...

Y se les quitan todas las preocupaciones exteriores.


----------



## LIRDISM (27 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> ¿Barvenkovo? Muy grande si se confirma, eso indica que han roto el frente y puede empezar la explotación al oeste para cerrar el cerco.
> 
> No creo que a los ukros les queden reservas móviles para contraatacar, y parece que todo lo tienen metido en el frente intentando mantener la línea actual.



No me creo que se haya tomado, vamos a ver si a lo largo del día se confirma.


----------



## alfonbass (27 Abr 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Hombre, si estás en linea con lo que politicamente piensa el policia (sobre la guerra por ejemplo), eso ayuda. Pero no es imprescindible.



Te preguntan qué piensas políticamente? osea, que si dices que pasas de esas movidas...puedes tener problemas para entrar? 
No lo sé, me parece que realmente extraño sea así, aunque ya no me sorprende nada...incluso el hecho de que alguien vea como positivo el hecho de que un policía te preguntase por tu afiliación política al entrar en España, por ejemplo, sé de muchos que pondrían (con razón) el grito en el cielo, yo incluido

Pues que tiempos eran cuando no te preguntaban nada, yo he viajado unas 8 o 9 veces a Rusia y jamás me preguntaron más que algo rapido...turismo, pues turismo, sello del visado y fuera...

Ya veremos qué hago, quiero hacerme el transiberiano, quería este año, pero me dijeron eso y me busqué otros planes...veremos...gracias


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Abr 2022)

Mañana el Bundestag adoptará resolución sobre envío armas pesadas a Ucraïna.

Iz.ru


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

Ucrania es un país lleno de color y de vida, algo que Rusia nunca conocerá mientras sigan sometidos al yugo del imperialismo despótico gobernado por un la enfermedad mental de un tirano.


----------



## No al NOM (27 Abr 2022)

Los de Mariupol van a Siberia, y Rusia ya está cribando gente para dejarla allí en Siberia muchos años

Ayer lo sacaba el país, pero manipulando y diciendo que son civiles, colocando una foto con niños. El país vosotros no os librais de los machetes chechenos el día que lleguen. No, ya nos encargaremos nosotros de archivar todo


----------



## Roedr (27 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Así podría ser una guerra nuclear entre Estados Unidos y Rusia - El Radar
> 
> 
> La invasión rusa de Ucrania es ya una de las guerras más destructivas y letales que se recuerdan, con el bombardeo de ciudades, incluso con de "armas de vacío" termobáricas. Esto ha llevado a los expertos y a los civiles a preguntarse cómo podría ser una guerra nuclear entre Washington y Moscú...
> ...



También pueden ser que mientras Moscú y la mayoría de ciudades rusas desaparecieran del mapa.

De verdad, por un puta mierda como Ucrania, que podía haber evitado la guerra con concesiones políticas menores, estamos en serio riesgo de acabar con la civilización moderna.


----------



## Red Star (27 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> JAJAJAJA la mesa es la polla



Fue fabricada en España.


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

Nuevas sanciones a Rusia por parte de Suiza.

1. Más de 9.000 millones de dólares en activos congelados.
2.Prohibición de las importaciones de carbón, madera, cemento, marisco y caviar.
3. No se permite registrar fondos fiduciarios para ciudadanos rusos.


----------



## MiguelLacano (27 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> El puente elevable sobre el Dniester, creo. Trabajos de reparación despues del primer ataque , hoy lo han vuelto a atacar. Subir desde luego no lo van a poder subir. Pero no lo habian tumbado tampoco, quizas por eso han repetido.



Este era (es) un objetivo propio para la aviación. Pero ahora es imposible, por las defensas portátiles antiaéreas. En las primeras semanas habría sido facil dejarlo en esqueleto. Ahora tendrán que gastar un montón en misiles y veremos si lo consiguen.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (27 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Nuevas sanciones a Rusia por parte de Suiza.
> 
> 1. Más de 9.000 millones de dólares en activos congelados.
> 2.Prohibición de las importaciones de carbón, madera, cemento, marisco y caviar.
> 3. No se permite registrar fondos fiduciarios para ciudadanos rusos.



Me caes bien, no quiero darte un disgusto. Pero lo siento mucho, si esto se confirma, lo de Ucrania está visto para sentencia:






Algo huele a fracaso en la UE. Borrell: La Unión Europea y Rusia deberían "reorganizar" sus relaciones.


Hoy 4 países europeos han pagado gas ya en rublos y ayer Borrell envía desde su blog un mensaje inequívoco a Rusia de que se está desabrochando los botones del pantalón. La cosa empieza a oler a marcha atrás y desbandada clásica a la Europea. Noticia: La Unión Europea y Rusia deberían...




www.burbuja.info





Id pensando como vais a digerir esta píldora tan amarga.


----------



## Simo Hayha (27 Abr 2022)

Brasil va a mandar 35.000 rondas de munición a Ucrania para los Gepard


----------



## alexforum (27 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Holanda ha abierto el melón. En un mes todos los países europeos se habrán unido a la fiesta.



menos turismo, más ruina


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

Mariupol antes de la liberación:


----------



## Tierra Azul (27 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ucrania es un país lleno de color y de vida, algo que Rusia nunca conocerá mientras sigan sometidos al yugo del imperialismo despótico gobernado por un la enfermedad mental de un tirano.



Hasta que en el 2014 lo destrozaron vuestras amiguetas nanzis ukros contra su propia gente, y encima pais artificial, tontica


----------



## Roedr (27 Abr 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Un exjefe del ejército polaco acusó a Boris Johnson de "tentar al mal" al revelar que los soldados ucranianos estaban siendo entrenados en Polonia sobre cómo usar misiles antiaéreos británicos antes de regresar con ellos a Ucrania .*
> 
> El general Waldemar Skrzypczak, también exministro de defensa subalterno, se quejó de que un primer ministro de labios sueltos había revelado demasiado a los rusos y que sus comentarios ponían en riesgo la seguridad de los soldados involucrados.
> 
> ...



Están muy crecidos los polacos. Se creen que USA no los dejará tirados. No sé como les irá.


----------



## midelburgo (27 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> UK va a mandar misiles antibuque Brimstone a Ucrania. Los british les tienen un miedo atroz a los rusos. Se les ve preocupadísimos por las amenazas de caracáncer.



Tambien se los copiaran los chinos. Tienen que mandar cosas viejas como estan haciendo todos.


----------



## ATDTn (27 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> También pueden ser que mientras Moscú y la mayoría de ciudades rusas desaparecieran del mapa.
> 
> De verdad, por un puta mierda como Ucrania, que podía haber evitado la guerra con concesiones políticas menores, estamos en serio riesgo de acabar con la civilización moderna.



Sí
Esa p m de Ucrania no tenía que haber permitido esto. La ha usado EEUU y luego se desentenderá.
En el mejor caso van a perder mucho y en el peor todo.


----------



## McNulty (27 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> También pueden ser que mientras Moscú y la mayoría de ciudades rusas desaparecieran del mapa.
> 
> De verdad, por un puta mierda como Ucrania, que podía haber evitado la guerra con concesiones políticas menores, estamos en serio riesgo de acabar con la civilización moderna.



El artículo también habla de eso, y concluye que la situación de rusia en términos civiles sería favorable para los rusos.

Básicamente por:
Tienen menos población.
Están más desperdigados en el mapa y hay mucha población rusa viviendo en pueblos y aldeas.
Deben de tener bastantes búnkeres repartidos por el territorio.
Vs
Usa tiene más población.
Sus principales ciudades cuatriplican la densidad de las rusas.

Teóricamente, un bombazo ruso sería mucho más destructivo en vidas civiles que un bombazo usano.


----------



## TOJO_3 (27 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Eterna unión de pueblos hermanos....



Grande la musica y la letra del himno ruso. Inmenso.

Envidia me da ver tal variedad de pueblos hermanados luchando juntos con un mismo fin. Todos rusos sin dejar de ser ellos mismos.

Y nosotros pastoreados por quienes fomentan nuestras minúsculas diferencias. En fin....


----------



## lasoziedad (27 Abr 2022)

*Guterres ha acusado a la industria de usar "cínicamente" la guerra en Ucrania*

El secretario general de la ONU, *António Guterres*, ha acusado hoy a la industria de usar *"cínicamente" la guerra en Ucrania *para proteger los combustibles fósiles y frenar la transición a una economía baja en emisiones.

"*Los intereses de los combustibles fósiles están ahora usando cínicamente la guerra en Ucrania para asegurar un futuro alto en carbono*", ha lamentado Guterres en un mensaje en vídeo dirigido al grupo de expertos sobre compromisos en materia de emisiones por parte de actores no estatales que ha creado Naciones Unidas.


----------



## ATDTn (27 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> El artículo también habla de eso, y concluye que la situación de rusia en términos civiles sería favorable para los rusos.
> 
> Básicamente por:
> Tienen menos población.
> ...



Sería como en metro, novela y juego.
Una mierda con pocos supervivientes.


----------



## Roedr (27 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Eso se arregla con un SARMAT sobre Yellowstone...
> 
> Y se les quitan todas las preocupaciones exteriores.



Cool idea!. Seriamente, hay algún indicio de que decenas de megatones en la caldera de Yellowstone harían entrar en erupción al volcán?. 

Me parece buena idea para acojonar a los gringos, pero más allá de eso no creo que resultara.


----------



## McNulty (27 Abr 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> Sería como en metro, novela y juego.
> Una mierda con pocos supervivientes.



Literal.


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## midelburgo (27 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Monarquía absolutista frente a alianza de países soberanos libres



Johnson ha pasado el covic dos veces, y menestros de la OTAN van un monton. Luego que tiene secuelas de neblinas mentales...


----------



## Roedr (27 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



¿y para cuando resolvemos las deficiencias del lobby antidemocrático de Bruselas?


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (27 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Guterres ha acusado a la industria de usar "cínicamente" la guerra en Ucrania*
> 
> El secretario general de la ONU, *António Guterres*, ha acusado hoy a la industria de usar *"cínicamente" la guerra en Ucrania *para proteger los combustibles fósiles y frenar la transición a una economía baja en emisiones.
> 
> "*Los intereses de los combustibles fósiles están ahora usando cínicamente la guerra en Ucrania para asegurar un futuro alto en carbono*", ha lamentado Guterres en un mensaje en vídeo dirigido al grupo de expertos sobre compromisos en materia de emisiones por parte de actores no estatales que ha creado Naciones Unidas.



Este se ha dao un golpe o qué le pasa


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Hasta que en el 2014 lo destrozaron vuestras amiguetas nanzis ukros contra su propia gente, y encima pais artificial, tontica



Pssssss tú a callar y lavate el chichi que jiedes a perros muertos....rata apestosa....


----------



## Tierra Azul (27 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pssssss tú a callar y lavate el chichi que jiedes a perros muertos....rata apestosa....



comete esto puto desinformador


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (27 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Curioso ¿No mencionan el asunto de la sopa de letras o el "recorte de libertades"? ¿Ahora se va a quedar todo en un tema de corrupción?

Joder porque si es por eso a España nos podrían dejar en las guías.


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> comete esto puto desinformador



Tú me vas comer la polla----rata apestosa........eso si despues de lavarte el chichi marrana


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Leí que fue in Iskander. ¿Qué objetivo era para semejante gasto?.



MLRS; artillería de cohetes


----------



## Seronoser (27 Abr 2022)

Alemania vuelve a recortar su PIB para 2022...y estamos en abril. Ya dice que solo va a crecer un 2%.
Recordemos que en enero decían que iban a crecer un 4,1%.

Cada mes pierden medio punto de PIB  .
Así que siguiendo la tendencia, si Europa sigue haciendo el gilipollas, que tiene toda la pinta, Alemania tendrá un -2% de PIB.


----------



## Roedr (27 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> @Zhukov
> 
> Esta mañana he leido que en Donbass solo quedaban unos 15000 soldados ukros...eso supondria que se han cepillado unos 70 o 75000...
> 
> ...




Puede ser propaganda... o verdad. En TG una vez leí de gente que hablaba de filas de aviones que descargaban bombas sin parar. También el coronel Douglas McGregor (muy optimista para los rusos) dijo hace poco que a los ucras no les quedan más de 65k soldados. 

Cualquiera que sea verdad, tengo la impresión de que los rusos están pegando fuerte en el Donbass y tiene que haber muchas bajas ucras.


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Monarquía absolutista frente a alianza de países soberanos libres



Mas bien el capo reune a las colonias en la base militar que mantiene en un pais ocupado desde hace 77 años para decirles cuando van a tener que pagar cada una al tesoro imperial para su campaña militar.


----------



## Roedr (27 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> MLRS; artillería de cohetes



y vale la pena gastar un Iskander en eso?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Puede ser propaganda... o verdad. En TG una vez leí de gente que hablaba de filas de aviones que descargaban bombas sin parar. También el coronel Douglas McGregor (muy optimista para los rusos) dijo hace poco que a los ucras no les quedan más de 65k soldados.
> 
> Cualquiera que sea verdad, tengo la impresión de que los rusos están pegando fuerte en el Donbass y tiene que haber muchas bajas ucras.



En los canales de telegram hay todo un repertorio de fotos y vídeos gore, no hace falta ir a las fosas marianas para ver el desastre ucraniano.


----------



## lasoziedad (27 Abr 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Este se ha dao un golpe o qué le pasa



 supongo que cada loco con su tema.


----------



## Arraki (27 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> ¿Barvenkovo? Muy grande si se confirma, eso indica que han roto el frente y puede empezar la explotación al oeste para cerrar el cerco.
> 
> No creo que a los ukros les queden reservas móviles para contraatacar, y parece que todo lo tienen metido en el frente intentando mantener la línea actual.



Por lo que estoy leyendo la ofensiva se ha producido pero no ha sido tomado


----------



## MiguelLacano (27 Abr 2022)

Día 63 de guerra. Frentes sin modificación esencial. Plena guerra de posiciones. El flujo logístico y el rearme ucro continuan a plena máquina. Las pérdidas ucras, con ser grandes, siguen sin ser decisivas. Tal vez puedan haber perdido unas decenas de miles de combatientes (entre muertos y heridos) pero aún restan no menos de 200.000. El control policial y de información del régimen ucro es brutal y efectivo. Los "voluntarios" extranjeros siguen creciendo. Probablemente los ucros están dotándose de artillería pesada y más drones de todo tipo. Cada día que pasa, la situación para Rusia es peor en el campo de batalla. Lo razonable es que las tropas rusas empiecen a fortificarse. En cualquier caso todo apunta a un estancamiento total. Pero el tiempo juega a favor de los ucros. USA y sus aliados anglos, junto con Europa lo está costeando todo, a precio 0. Son muchos países, y a escote no les resulta una carga significativa. El frente económico se mueve algo, pero Rusia tampoco parece estar dando pasos más decididos que en el frente bélico. Se viene época de exportación de productos agrícolas ucros y no parece que vaya a cambiar la norma rusa de dejar hacer y no actuar. Con todo, en economía tiene más bazas, tal vez por que los técnicos de este campo han tenido más margen que los militares. La duda es cómo va a reaccionar el EM ruso cuando los ucros comiencen a hostigar en neta ofensiva y las cosas se pongan decididamente jodidas para los soldados rusos. Faltan entre 3 y 4 semanas para ese momento. Me gustaría muchísimo estar equivocado.


----------



## el UPerador (27 Abr 2022)

Sobre el PIB, a ver si hay alguien que aclare mis dudas:

Las subidas del PIB.... ¿tienen en cuenta la inflación acumulada?
Es decir, si el PIB sube, pongamos como ejemplo, un 4'2 y la inflación anual es de un 8, el crecimiento sería negativo, ¿no?


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> y vale la pena gastar un Iskander en eso?



Pues la verdad es que no lo sé. Entiendo que sí puesto que lo hicieron y publicitan.


----------



## MiguelLacano (27 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> y vale la pena gastar un Iskander en eso?



No tienen ahora otra opción. Los aviones rusos no pueden volar. Han permitido que cada pelotón ucro cuente con un antiaéreo.


----------



## No al NOM (27 Abr 2022)

Me parecen correctas las informaciones de 45.000 bajas Ucros. Teniendo en cuenta que llevan semanas matando de 300 a 500 por día. Como ayer donde dejaron 560 muertos y 365 heridos.

Todas las bajas no son muertos. Casi la mitad son heridos o detenidos/prisioneros

Edit. 45.000 bajas

65.000 quedan


----------



## raptors (27 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Ni sé quien es el "empinado".
> Ni escupo mierda.
> Ni soy ProUSA.
> Háztelo mirar.



Ladren perros...!! poco a poco sin pausa se avanza...!!


----------



## el UPerador (27 Abr 2022)

Por cierto, aquí hay una página rusa para seguir el curso de la guerra:









AfterShock • Каким будет завтра?


Ресурс №1 в рунете по кризису во всех аспектах - пирамида долгов, энергетический шок, геополитический передел. Новости, аналитика, прогнозы, экспертиза




aftershock.news


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Abr 2022)

Desmilitarización de la dotación de morteros mediante fuego de artillería precision en la zona del asentamiento de Kolodezi.


----------



## lasoziedad (27 Abr 2022)

*Rusia espera una caída del 17% en producción de petróleo*

*Rusia *espera que* su producción de petróleo caiga hasta un 17% en 2022*. La prohibición estadounidense de las importaciones de petróleo ruso, junto con otras sanciones a los bancos y barcos rusos, “paralizó el comercio de petróleo”, informa Reuters, citando un documento del Ministerio de Economía.


----------



## vettonio (27 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Una camisetas con la "Z" y la Cinta de San Jorge, unas chamarras con parches.... Creo que hay con contactar con los chinos.



Parches de la babushka. Me los coseré hasta en el nórdico para que me inspire.

Los buenos ejemplos mandan, que esta sociedad de los "likes" ignora y desprecia.


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Abr 2022)

❗ Ataque al Donbass desde el norte. La situación al final del 27 de abril de 2022

Noroeste

Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa ocuparon las Plantas, llegando al pueblo de Velikaya Kamyshevakha.

Norte

▪Las tropas aliadas llegaron al Liman desde el lado noreste, ocupando Maslyakovka.
▪En las cercanías de Drobyshevo, se están realizando combates para establecer el control sobre la carretera Liman-Svyatogorsk.
▪Según información no confirmada, las tropas aliadas ocuparon el asentamiento Yampol, la limpieza está en marcha.

Noreste

▪Después de que las fuerzas aliadas hayan ocupado la ruta de suministro de Kremennaya, la agrupación Severodonetsk del enemigo está bajo control de fuego.
▪Los objetivos enemigos se destruyen sistemáticamente en Severodonetsk, Lisichansk, Seversk y Privolye.
▪El asalto a Orekhovo ha comenzado: batallas de tanques en el pueblo
▪En Popasna, las fuerzas aliadas lideradas por los PMC de Wagner están luchando por los distritos occidentales de la ciudad a lo largo de la calle. Bajmutskaya.

Mapa en alta resolución

#mapa #Donetsk #Izyum #Lugansk #Liman #Severodonetsk #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## raptors (27 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Rusia espera una caída del 17% en producción de petróleo*
> 
> *Rusia *espera que* su producción de petróleo caiga hasta un 17% en 2022*. La prohibición estadounidense de las importaciones de petróleo ruso, junto con otras sanciones a los bancos y barcos rusos, “paralizó el comercio de petróleo”, informa Reuters, citando un documento del Ministerio de Economía.



*Ladren perros...!!!* poco a poco sin pausa se avanza..!!


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Abr 2022)

Destruido por una unidad de las fuerzas especiales rusas, MLRS BM-21 "Grad" de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## raptors (27 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> cartón piedra, como tu cerebro



*Lo que diga "rtve"* hay que tomarlo con pinzas.. ya que es un canal proUSa....


----------



## Al-paquia (27 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



PUTINCEL 100%


----------



## Arraki (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## keylargof (27 Abr 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: Según fuentes rusas Mariupol está a punto de caer y Jarkov ya está casi rodeada. Y el Movska ya casi ha llegado a Sevastopol!


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Abr 2022)

La italiana de energía ENI abrirá cuenta en rublos.

Fuente: Bloomberg


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Abr 2022)

*La presidenta de Moldavia, Maia Sandu, dijo que podría estar equivocada cuando culpó a las fuerzas internas de la república no reconocida por los ataques terroristas en Transnistria.*


----------



## Seronoser (27 Abr 2022)

El Primer Ministro Bulgaro ha donado su sueldo para comprar armas y municiones a Ucrania.

En vez de donarlo para comprar gas o petróleo para su gente...
El Karma le va a dar duro

El primer ministro búlgaro dona su sueldo para mandar municiones a Ucrania.


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: Según fuentes rusas Mariupol está a punto de caer y Jarkov ya está casi rodeada. Y el Movska ya casi ha llegado a Sevastopol!



   eso lo llevan diciendo hace mas de un mes....


----------



## No al NOM (27 Abr 2022)

A chupar nepes eslavos, a pagar en rublos

Es un Win win, encima medio desnazificada la Puta Ucrania


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Ahí tienen los ukras 3 unidades de tanks.

Como les salga mal la jugada...


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

*La Comisión Europea recuerda que no se debe pagar el gas ruso en rublos.*
La *presidenta de la Comisión Europea (CE), Ursula von der Leyen*, ha afirmado este miércoles que las empresas energéticas europeas que tengan contratos en euros o dólares "no deben acceder a las demandas" de *Rusia *de pagar sus facturas en rublos dado que estarían violando las sanciones europeas contra *Moscú *e incurrirían en un "alto riesgo".

"No deben acceder a las demandas rusas. Sería un incumplimiento de las sanciones y un alto riesgo para las empresas", ha aseverado *Von der Leyen* en una rueda de prensa después de que la compañía gasística rusa *Gazprom *cortara el suministro a *Polonia *y *Bulgaria *por negarse a pagar sus facturas en rublos.


----------



## Roedr (27 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: Según fuentes rusas *Mariupol está a punto de caer *y Jarkov ya está casi rodeada. Y el Movska ya casi ha llegado a Sevastopol!



¿pero no había caído ya?


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

*El alcalde de Kiev: "Los rusos tratan de ocupar todo el país"*
El *alcalde de Kiev, Vitali Klitschko*, aseguró este miércoles que el objetivo de *Rusia *es ocupar la capital de *Ucrania *e invadir todo el país, pese a que actualmente ha redistribuido sus tropas para lanzar una ofensiva en el este.
"Los rusos tratan de ocupar todo el país. Hace unos años, pensábamos que el objetivo era *Crimea *y no lo es. Pensábamos que era las regiones de *Donetsk *y *Lugansk*, y no lo es. El objetivo sigue siendo *Kiev*, la capital de *Ucrania*, porque la capital tiene un estatus simbólico, es el corazón del país", dijo *Klitschko *en una rueda de prensa, tras intervenir telemáticamente ante el *Comité Europeo de las Regiones*.


----------



## Arraki (27 Abr 2022)

Tela con esto

 

Estados Unidos está dispuesto a aceptar, tócate los cojones


----------



## Roedr (27 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La Comisión Europea recuerda que no se debe pagar el gas ruso en rublos.*
> La *presidenta de la Comisión Europea (CE), Ursula von der Leyen*, ha afirmado este miércoles que las empresas energéticas europeas que tengan contratos en euros o dólares "no deben acceder a las demandas" de *Rusia *de pagar sus facturas en rublos dado que estarían violando las sanciones europeas contra *Moscú *e incurrirían en un "alto riesgo".
> 
> "No deben acceder a las demandas rusas. Sería un incumplimiento de las sanciones y un alto riesgo para las empresas", ha aseverado *Von der Leyen* en una rueda de prensa después de que la compañía gasística rusa *Gazprom *cortara el suministro a *Polonia *y *Bulgaria *por negarse a pagar sus facturas en rublos.



y mientras tanto Van Der Leyen con calefacción burbujeante a 25ºC en su mansión de Berlín alimentada por gas ruso


----------



## Roedr (27 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Tela con esto
> 
> 
> 
> Estados Unidos está dispuesto a aceptar, tócate los cojones



es muy difícil hallar en el planeta un pueblo más tonto que los ukros

Nunca he visto carne de cañón tan orgullosa de serlo


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Abr 2022)

Canciller austriaco dice que dependerán gas ruso muchos años.....

Tienen gas para 2,5 meses.

Tienen almacenamiento de 16 teravatios-hora, en un mes cálido gastan 6,6 t/h, en uno frío 10t/h.

Fuente: OE24.tv


----------



## No al NOM (27 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Tela con esto
> 
> 
> 
> Estados Unidos está dispuesto a aceptar, tócate los cojones


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

*Putin amenaza con "ataques relámpago" al que interfiera en la guerra de Ucrania*
El *presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin*, advirtió este miércoles que *Rusia *responderá con un ataque "relámpago" a cualquier injerencia estratégica en lo que ocurre en *Ucrania*, escenario desde hace dos meses de una campaña militar rusa.
"Si alguien, insisto, se dispone a interferir en los acontecimientos en marcha y crea amenazas estratégicas inadmisibles para Rusia, deben saber que nuestros ataques de respuesta serán relámpagos, rápidos", aseguró *Putin *durante una intervención ante el *Consejo de Parlamentarios en San Petersburgo*.


----------



## juanmanuel (27 Abr 2022)

el UPerador dijo:


> Sobre el PIB, a ver si hay alguien que aclare mis dudas:
> 
> Las subidas del PIB.... ¿tienen en cuenta la inflación acumulada?
> Es decir, si el PIB sube, pongamos como ejemplo, un 4'2 y la inflación anual es de un 8, el crecimiento sería negativo, ¿no?



Hay 2 tipos de PIB. Esta el PIB nominal que muestra el conjunto monetario de bienes y servicios del pais y el PBI real que esta ajustado por inflacion.
Ademas para comparaciones internacionales se utiliza una moneda (dolar).
Para una comparacion mas veraz se ajusta por el poder de compra de la populacion de cada pais (PIB PPA paridad de poder adquisitivo)


----------



## Zhukov (27 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> @Zhukov
> 
> Esta mañana he leido que en Donbass solo quedaban unos 15000 soldados ukros...eso supondria que se han cepillado unos 70 o 75000...
> 
> ...




Ni idea de cuántas tropas ucranianas hay fijadas en el saliente de Donbass, todavía no es una bolsa, pero son decenas de miles 

EDITO: El blog al final de mi informe de hoy da una cifra de 60.000 que parece razonable.

y no se han ido a ninguna parte, todo lo contrario, si lees mis informes en el frente de Izyum comentan que los prisioneros son reclutas a la fuerza y reservistas de Ucrania central, de las regiones rusas, y muchos son reservistas de mediana edad. Lejos de retirarse, envían más tropas.

En cuanto a las bajas, respondiendo a @Oso Polar, según los comunicados son de un centenar de muertos ucranianos recogidos al día, más o menos. Los comunicados por separado del ejército ruso y las dos repúblicas darían unos 300 muertos y el doble de heridos al día de media, unas mil bajas diarias. Y eso los que se recogen en el campo de batalla, no se cuentan los muertos que se llevan los ukros ni las bajas que no se pueden comprobar como las de bombardeos y ataques aéreos en la retaguardia

He comprobado los archivos de mi blog, y en efecto en 2014-2015 durante las grandes batallas las bajas eran de mil por día, y de cien en días tranquilos.









Análisis: Pérdidas en Junio y estado de los contendientes


Nota a los lectores: Como mirkoxx está de permiso una semana, trataré de traducir los partes de guerra en la medida de mis posibilidades, y aportar algún análisis propio, como éste Sobre los último…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com













500 días de guerra, 50.000 muertos


Saludos camaradas lectores. Obligaciones laborales y familiares me han tenido apartado, por suerte mi ausencia ha coincidido con uno de esos períodos de tregua engañosos, la calma antes de la tempe…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com





Ucrania perdió entre 15.000 y 24.000 muertos del verano de 2014 al verano de 2015. Por supuesto ahora las fuerzas enfrentadas son mucho mayores, aproximadamente del doble. En 2014 eran 100 mil ucranianos contra 30 mil novorusos. Ahora son 250 mil ucranianos contra 100 mil del ejército ruso y 30 mil de Donetsk y Lugansk, y se combate en más frentes y sobre todo, ya no es una guerra civil, entre el ejército ucraniano y las milicias populares, si no una guerra convencional a gran escala con mucha más artillería y con aviación y misiles. Por tanto una media de 500 a 1000 bajas diarias

Como ya llevamos dos meses de guerra, una estimación prudente serían unas 50.000 bajas, entre la cuarta y la quinta parte del total de fuerzas ucranianas. Hay que recordar que sólo en Volnovakha y Mariupol sufrieron 15.000 bajas, la mayor parte muertos.

Hoy Chervonets (Yuri Podoliak) ha publicado en su blog al respecto, citando las mismas fuentes que recojo yo, y da cifras aún mayores, de 70.000 bajas entre muertos heridos y prisioneros.









Зеленский неудачно соврал


По словам украинского президента, потери ВСУ за время спецоперации составляют всего 2500 - 3000 человек Зеленский озвучивает абсолютно явную и откровенную ложь. Доказательством этому достаточно посмотреть всего на две цифры: - только в плену сейчас находится больше четЫрёх тысяч украинских военных,…




chervonec-001.livejournal.com






Fragmento:
" Ahora, las pérdidas reales estimadas para el lado ucraniano son al menos 30 mil soldados muertos, con prisioneros y heridos, el total 70 mil. De las unidades y subunidades listas para el combate de Ucrania, alistadas e instruidas de acuerdo con los estándares de la OTAN, alrededor del 40-50% murieron, el resto (alrededor del 30% más) se retiraron al oeste del país, otros fueron asignados en pequeños grupos para fortalecer el grupo Donbass de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

en cuanto a las bajas rusas, sigo citando a Chervonets:

"En cuanto a las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación de Rusia, después de las pérdidas en el primer período de hostilidades, cuando hubo muchos ataques de caballería con la retaguardia desprotegida, las tácticas cambiaron drásticamente. Primero, la artillería, luego el barrido con infantería. El avance es lento, pero el ratio de pérdidas propias-enemigo es de 1: 7 al 1: 10. Debido a los ataques con misiles y la superioridad aérea, las tropas rusas mantienen la ventaja y las pérdidas de material y personal son inferiores en un orden de magnitud. Alrededor de 100 mil soldados del ejército de 1 millón de personas han sido enviados a Ucrania, y no hay planes de movilizarse en Rusia.


----------



## @Durruty (27 Abr 2022)

*LOS CHINORRIS SE VAN A FORRAR...*


Las autoridades rusas permitieron la importación de falsificaciones y productos falsificados.

La lista de bienes de más de 200 marcas para las que se abrirán importaciones paralelas fue compilada por el Ministerio de Industria y Comercio de Rusia

Los productos se traerán sin el permiso de los titulares de los derechos de autor: Apple, Samsung, Tesla, Asus, HP, Panasonic, Samsung, Nokia, Sony, Intel, Electrolux, Miele, Siemens, Dyson, X-Box, Play Station, Nintendo, como así como automóviles y repuestos.


----------



## lasoziedad (27 Abr 2022)

*Moldavia se compromete a modernizar su ejército*

La presidenta de Moldavia, *Maia Sandu*, se ha comprometido este miércoles a modernizar el Ejército y el sistema de defensa nacional ante el incremento de la tensión en la región separatista de Transnistria en plena guerra de Ucrania y ha admitido que* "no está preparado" para el combate.*

"*Moldavia debe esforzarse para tener un Ejército moderno y profesional en el futuro*. Es necesaria una inversión en materia de seguridad y defensa en el país", ha dicho Sandu en una rueda de prensa.


----------



## alexforum (27 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> es muy difícil hallar en el planeta un pueblo más tonto que los ukros
> 
> Nunca he visto carne de cañón tan orgullosa de serlo



Efectivamente. Vuelta al punto de partida, para nada.
Solo han perdido territorio y destrozado la economía por el camino


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (27 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> No tienen ahora otra opción. Los aviones rusos no pueden volar. Han permitido que cada pelotón ucro cuente con un antiaéreo.



¿A que llamas tú "antiaéreo"? 
¿Pero tu sabes lo que es MACH 2 a 15 kilómetros de altura? 
Por favor no empieces a desinformar como en el hilo del kobis.


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## la mano negra (27 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El alcalde de Kiev: "Los rusos tratan de ocupar todo el país"*
> El *alcalde de Kiev, Vitali Klitschko*, aseguró este miércoles que el objetivo de *Rusia *es ocupar la capital de *Ucrania *e invadir todo el país, pese a que actualmente ha redistribuido sus tropas para lanzar una ofensiva en el este.
> "Los rusos tratan de ocupar todo el país. Hace unos años, pensábamos que el objetivo era *Crimea *y no lo es. Pensábamos que era las regiones de *Donetsk *y *Lugansk*, y no lo es. El objetivo sigue siendo *Kiev*, la capital de *Ucrania*, porque la capital tiene un estatus simbólico, es el corazón del país", dijo *Klitschko *en una rueda de prensa, tras intervenir telemáticamente ante el *Comité Europeo de las Regiones*.



Vosotros lo habéis querido así. No haberle lamido las botas al imperialismo yanqui y ahora no seríais carne de cañón abandonada en un margen del camino. Mordisteis la mano que os daba casi regalado el gas , el pan y la sal . Y fuisteis a servir a los siervos de Satanás , arrastrandoos por el suelo de forma humillante.


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Abr 2022)

*Estados Unidos al borde de la imprudencia en Ucrania.

La administración Biden está empujando innecesaria y peligrosamente a Rusia hacia la actualización de sus amenazas nucleares *

La NBC ha informado de que EE.UU. proporcionó información sobre objetivos que permitió a los ucranianos derribar un transporte de tropas ruso sobre Kiev, matando a más de 100 soldados rusos a bordo. 
Este no es ciertamente el único ejemplo de la llamada asociación de inteligencia entre Estados Unidos y Ucrania. Forma parte de un intenso esfuerzo de EE.UU. para ayudar a Ucrania y provocar a los rusos. 
El Secretario de Defensa estadounidense, Lloyd Austin, dice que Estados Unidos pretende debilitar a Rusia para que no pueda librar otra guerra. En su última conferencia de prensa, Austin dijo que EE.UU. quiere a Rusia "completamente derrotada". 
Si Austin habla en serio, está exigiendo prácticamente el mismo resultado que los Aliados exigieron a la Alemania nazi: la rendición incondicional.

Ahora mismo nadie puede predecir el resultado de la guerra en Ucrania. La última información es que los rusos se están preparando para una gran ofensiva. 
Uno de los mejores observadores del conflicto ucraniano, Jouni Laari, un experimentado militar y ahora asesor de seguridad y funcionario político del Servicio de Acción Exterior de la UE, dice que el foco actual de Rusia está en la región de Izium-Horlivka.
Escribe que "se está formando una nueva y fuerte dirección de ataque en Donetsk o desde Velyka Novosilka en dirección a Zaporizhia". Los rusos parecen estar tomándose su tiempo, organizándose con cuidado, y son conscientes de que todos sus movimientos son seguidos por los satélites y los agentes de inteligencia estadounidenses.
Pero los rusos también sienten mucho dolor y cada vez creen más que están en guerra con la OTAN, no sólo con Ucrania. Tanto, de hecho, que Sergei Lavrov, ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, ha dicho que la amenaza de una guerra nuclear "no debe subestimarse" y que el peligro es grave.

Desde hace algunas semanas, EE.UU. viene advirtiendo que Rusia podría utilizar armas nucleares si la guerra en Ucrania sigue yendo mal. Añadiendo a la mezcla incendiaria, los rusos han estado advirtiendo que la OTAN está a punto de introducir armas nucleares en Europa del Este. 
Centrándose en el nuevo sistema de defensa antimisiles AEGIS-Ashore en Polonia y Rumanía, los rusos están preocupados por la plataforma de lanzamiento de misiles interceptores conocida como sistema de lanzamiento vertical MK-41. AEGIS en el mar y ahora en tierra utiliza el MK-41 para lanzar misiles interceptores (por ejemplo el SM-2, el SM-3 y el SM-6). 

Sin embargo, el MK-41 también es un tubo de lanzamiento para el misil de crucero Tomahawk, un misil de crucero subsónico de largo alcance, para todo tipo de clima, que fue diseñado originalmente para evadir las defensas aéreas soviéticas.
Tenía una cabeza nuclear llamada W-80 que podía lanzar una explosión nuclear de entre 5 y 150 kilotones (KT). Comparativamente, la explosión atómica de Hiroshima fue de entre 13 KT y 18 KT. Las ojivas fueron retiradas entre 2010 y 2018, aunque se conservaron y se mantienen en almacenamiento activo. 

No hay ningún tipo de indicación de que Estados Unidos planee volver a equipar los Tomahawks con ojivas nucleares o incluso introducir el Tomahawk en el paquete de defensa antimisiles AEGIS-Ashore en Polonia y Rumania. 
Pero la falta de información, desde el punto de vista ruso, es una prueba de que Estados Unidos está tramando exactamente lo que está oculto a la vista y es extremadamente arriesgado para Rusia. En este mundo al revés, la inteligencia rusa está interpretando sin duda las advertencias de EE.UU. sobre la introducción de armas nucleares por parte de Rusia en la guerra de Ucrania como una prueba concreta de los propios designios malévolos de EE.UU.
Durante la Guerra Fría, Estados Unidos y la Unión Soviética hicieron todo lo posible (la mayor parte del tiempo) para evitar enfrentamientos que pudieran suponer un intercambio nuclear.

Lo más notorio es que cuando los rusos introdujeron misiles nucleares de alcance intermedio en Cuba en 1962, junto con bombarderos Il-28 con capacidad nuclear, Estados Unidos desafió con éxito a los rusos y exigió su retirada, aunque a cambio tuvo que retirar en secreto los misiles Júpiter con punta nuclear de Turquía.
El segundo enfrentamiento fue en 1973, durante la guerra del Yom Kippur. Cuando parecía que el ejército egipcio estaba a punto de ser derrotado, los soviéticos comenzaron a reunir una fuerza de ataque nuclear. En respuesta, Estados Unidos declaró una emergencia nuclear (DEFCON-3), y el entonces recién nombrado Secretario de Estado Henry Kissinger comenzó lo que se conoció como "diplomacia lanzadera". 
La lección: negociar con tu adversario nuclear y evitar enfrentamientos fatales. (Kissinger debe estar horrorizado por lo que ve ahora).
Estas lecciones parecen inaplicables al Secretario de Defensa Austin, al Secretario de Estado Anthony Blinken, al Asesor de Seguridad Nacional de EEUU Jake Sullivan o al Presidente Joe Biden. En lugar de comprender la experiencia pasada con la Unión Soviética, estos funcionarios parecen empeñados en provocar a los rusos y avivar más conflictos.

Lo peor de todo es que la guerra de Ucrania podría haberse evitado si Estados Unidos hubiera presionado al presidente ucraniano, Volodymyr Zelensky, para que negociara seriamente con los rusos según las disposiciones del acuerdo Minsk II. 

Minsk II fue firmado por Ucrania y las dos repúblicas secesionistas de Luhansk y Donetsk, y fue supervisado por la Organización para la Seguridad y la Cooperación en Europa (OSCE).
En cambio, Estados Unidos y su portavoz, el secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, hicieron lo contrario. Estados Unidos y la OTAN estaban planeando una guerra en Ucrania y, a partir de 2014, empezaron a entrenar a las fuerzas especiales ucranianas con el fin de recuperar el territorio ucraniano en poder de los apoderados rusos (Donetsk y Luhansk) o tomado por Rusia (Crimea). 

Junto con el entrenamiento y el apoyo de inteligencia en tiempo real, EE.UU. planeó trasladar buques de guerra de la Armada estadounidense y británica a Ucrania para desafiar a Rusia en la región del Mar Negro y el Mar de Azov. En consecuencia, EE.UU. pagó por la profundización de los puertos ucranianos para dar cabida a los buques militares estadounidenses y británicos.
Ninguna de estas medidas pasó desapercibida para los rusos, que hicieron propuestas furtivas para encontrar una solución negociada en Ucrania en el marco de los acuerdos de Minsk II y para considerar nuevos acuerdos de seguridad en Europa del Este, especialmente en lo relativo a las armas nucleares. 
Sin embargo, Estados Unidos rechazó con firmeza todas estas propuestas. La OTAN echó a la mayor parte de la delegación rusa en la OTAN, por lo que los rusos se retiraron por completo y cerraron las oficinas de la OTAN en Moscú.

En lugar de trabajar en pos de soluciones viables y de proponer términos que permitieran proteger la soberanía ucraniana y la seguridad de Europa del Este, la política de Estados Unidos fue totalmente en dirección contraria.
Así, la política estadounidense está al borde de la imprudencia en lo que respecta a Ucrania y, en general, a la seguridad en Europa. Lamentablemente, no hay ninguna reacción interna a estos movimientos en Estados Unidos, donde, por desgracia, la mayor parte de la atención se centra en las victorias ucranianas y los reveses militares rusos. 

No se dedica tiempo a preocuparse por lo que la desestabilización de Rusia podría significar para la paz y la seguridad mundiales. Y no hay señales de que Estados Unidos vaya a ser más sensato antes de que ocurra un desastre nuclear.










US on brink of recklessness in Ukraine


NBC has reported that the US provided targeting intelligence enabling the Ukrainians to shoot down a Russian troop transport over Kiev, killing over 100 Russian soldiers onboard. Th…




asiatimes.com


----------



## vettonio (27 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> De la cita:
> 
> "...-_*Ciudades como Seattle, incómodamente cercana a la Base Conjunta Kitsap, sede de los submarinos de misiles balísticos de la Flota del Pacífico, sufrirían probablemente algunos daños.* ''_
> 
> Más bien se sentirían cómodamente muertos al igual que la mayoría de la humanidad, aunque utilizasen tácticas.



Ciudades irrepetibles como Cádiz y demás poblaciones de la Bahía, contiguas a la base conjunta de Rota, serían borradas del mapa.

_"Rota es la antesala del infierno"_. Boca de rosa de Javier Ruibal


----------



## alnitak (27 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Ni idea de cuántas tropas ucranianas hay fijadas en el saliente de Donbass, todavía no es una bolsa, pero son decenas de miles y no se han ido a ninguna parte, todo lo contrario, si lees mis informes en el frente de Izyum comentan que los prisioneros son reclutas a la fuerza y reservistas de Ucrania central, de las regiones rusas, y muchos son reservistas de mediana edad. Lejos de retirarse, envían más tropas.
> 
> En cuanto a las bajas, respondiendo a @Oso Polar, según los comunicados son de un centenar de muertos ucranianos recogidos al día, más o menos. Los comunicados por separado del ejército ruso y las dos repúblicas darían unos 300 muertos y el doble de heridos al día de media, unas mil bajas diarias. Y eso los que se recogen en el campo de batalla, no se cuentan los muertos que se llevan los ukros ni las bajas que no se pueden comprobar como las de bombardeos y ataques aéreos en la retaguardia
> 
> ...




amigo en cuanto se supere una cierta cantidad de defensa lo que quede caera solo.. todas las guerras son iguales

maripoul ha sido bilbao

ya solo queda la batalla de el ebro... los recursos son limitados

valencia = odessa caera por su peso y madrid =kiev ya veremos


----------



## Trajanillo (27 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Pues que bruselas proveea...
> Ah no que eso pa otro dia... Que a los políticos ue les suda la polla que suba la factura...



La UE y su final, que fin más patetico para una buena idea


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## NPI (27 Abr 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> ¿A que llamas tú "antiaéreo"?
> ¿Pero tu sabes lo que es MACH 2 a 15 kilómetros de altura?
> Por favor no empieces a desinformar como en el hilo del kobis.



Los chutes le han afectado al cerebro.


----------



## capitán almeida (27 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: Según fuentes rusas Mariupol está a punto de caer y Jarkov ya está casi rodeada. Y el Movska ya casi ha llegado a Sevastopol!



ánimo ya pasó, hemoal y como nuevo


----------



## alnitak (27 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



qeu payaso

cuantas barreras crees qur tiene ucrania ? 20 ?

ucrania esta con todo defendiendo su terreno, una vez superada esa barrera sera un paseo


----------



## Fauna iberica (27 Abr 2022)

que asco los pijoprpgres canadienses, una basura en la que han convertido ese pais antaño mas neutral.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (27 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Una camisetas con la "Z" y la Cinta de San Jorge, unas chamarras con parches.... Creo que hay con contactar con los chinos.



Una prenda muy útil que se usa en muchos de los paises Ex-Soviéticos son las camisas Telnyashka, según el cuerpo militar que sea varian el color de las rayas.







Algo de historia de esta prenda militar.

Vestimenta militar: Telnyashka

Son de algodón 100% y hay modelos de invierno y de verano (con mayor o menor grosor), de manga larga, corta y sin mangas.

Yo me compré 9 en los últimos 3 años por Ebay directamente de Rusia, son muy calentitas y cómodas como camiseta interior. Eso si, las tallas si alguién esta interesado mejor que compre una talla más, sobre todo si no le gusta llevarlas muy ceñidas.

Las que abundan ahora por lo que he visto en Ebay son de Ucrania o del Reino Unido, seguramente sean falsificaciones o de peor calidad.

Por cierto, las de verano no son para nuestro verano, con esas pasaríamos demasiado calor.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Moldavia se compromete a modernizar su ejército*
> 
> La presidenta de Moldavia, *Maia Sandu*, se ha comprometido este miércoles a modernizar el Ejército y el sistema de defensa nacional ante el incremento de la tensión en la región separatista de Transnistria en plena guerra de Ucrania y ha admitido que* "no está preparado" para el combate.*
> 
> "*Moldavia debe esforzarse para tener un Ejército moderno y profesional en el futuro*. Es necesaria una inversión en materia de seguridad y defensa en el país", ha dicho Sandu en una rueda de prensa.



Normal, entre 5.000-7.000, tanques 10, ni aviones de combate.
Sólo algunos helicópteros 20, 4 de ellos de ataque

Los posibles mig-29 incapacitados o vendidos a USA hace años.

Fuente: globalfirepower.com


----------



## Seronoser (27 Abr 2022)

Por cierto, han salido las cifras de desempleo en Rusia del mes de Marzo.
Terrible, las sanciones se están dejando notar

4,1%

Igualmente las ventas minoristas se ven jodidas, han CRECIDO UN 2,1% en Marzo.


----------



## ATDTn (27 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El Primer Ministro Bulgaro ha donado su sueldo para comprar armas y municiones a Ucrania.
> 
> En vez de donarlo para comprar gas o petróleo para su gente...
> El Karma le va a dar duro
> ...



Joder, pues otro tonto muy tonto

??


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## Roedr (27 Abr 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> que asco los pijoprpgres canadienses, una basura en la que han convertido ese pais antaño mas neutral.



y qué se les habrá perdido a estos en Ucrania... más allá de lamerles el culo a sus vecinos.

Esto parece un buen momento para hacer un ensaño nuclear de varias decenas de megatones en el ártico pero por error a no demasiada profundidad.


----------



## coscorron (27 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> ¿Barvenkovo? Muy grande si se confirma, eso indica que han roto el frente y puede empezar la explotación al oeste para cerrar el cerco.
> 
> No creo que a los ukros les queden reservas móviles para contraatacar, y parece que todo lo tienen metido en el frente intentando mantener la línea actual.



Me extraña mucho ... Barvinkovo es una ciudada relativamente grande y visto que los ucranianos en estas ciudades y sobre todo si son importantes luchan casa a casa no creo que caiga en unas horas .. como poco tres o cuatro días. En todo caso es posible que hayan llegado a los alrededores y esten combatiendo en las afueras o similar.


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

Madre mia el nivel de la TV rusa.


----------



## Oso Polar (27 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> No tienen ahora otra opción. Los aviones rusos no pueden volar. Han permitido que cada pelotón ucro cuente con un antiaéreo.



No tiene sentido volar un puente con un avión, un misil hace el trabajo y si falta otro lo remata. Que estamos en el S. XXI y no en la WWII.
El ejercito ucraniano puede tener miles de manpads pero de nada sirven si no tienen que derribar que este a su alcance.


----------



## Egam (27 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Culpa de Putin
> 
> Sigan enviando armas a Ucrania en favor de la paz.
> 
> Inflación en Alemania. Esto es lo que se puede comprar con *80 euros. *



es lo que tiene comprar en sanchez romero...
Pronto en Lidl.


----------



## delhierro (27 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Me extraña mucho ... Barvinkovo es una ciudada relativamente grande y visto que los ucranianos en estas ciudades y sobre todo si son importantes luchan casa a casa no creo que caiga en unas horas .. como poco tres o cuatro días. En todo caso es posible que hayan llegado a los alrededores y esten combatiendo en las afueras o similar.



Son menos de 10.000 habitantes, de todas formas la resistencia ademas de los suministros se basa en la moral. Por los prisioneros que se ven ahora, hay mucho obligado de mediana edad que pensara por su cuenta y que buscara rendirse lo antes posible.


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

Mariupol, el ejército ruso con una estación de radar de reconocimiento portátil "Fara-VR".


----------



## cienaga (27 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ahí tienen los ukras 3 unidades de tanks.
> 
> Como les salga mal la jugada...



Los mapas y el despliegue ukraniano no son de fiar una brigada acorazada pueden ser 150 carros más otros 100 vehículos diversos, si ukrania tuviese en esa zona 450 tanques los lanzaba de golpe al mismo tiempo 
Me da que solo tienen 4 o 5 tanques por brigada


----------



## MiguelLacano (27 Abr 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> ¿A que llamas tú "antiaéreo"?
> ¿Pero tu sabes lo que es MACH 2 a 15 kilómetros de altura?
> Por favor no empieces a desinformar como en el hilo del kobis.



Lea algo, jombre. Algo que no sea propaganda barata y tonterías para cretinos antivacunas. Los antiaéreos portátiles consiguieron que Rusia perdiera en Afganistán y que el ejército serbio saliera indemne en el ataque de la OTAN. A gran altura, la aviación vale una merde frente a un ejército desplegado.


----------



## ferrys (27 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Tela con esto
> 
> 
> 
> Estados Unidos está dispuesto a aceptar, tócate los cojones



Je, je. Cachondos. También hay que pensar que los medios son una locura. Por la mañana anuncian que sube el pan, por la tarde que baja y así todos los días. El que tenga que pagar el gas tiene que tener un galimatías cojonudo.


----------



## Oso Polar (27 Abr 2022)

@Durruty dijo:


> *LOS CHINORRIS SE VAN A FORRAR...*
> 
> 
> Las autoridades rusas permitieron la importación de falsificaciones y productos falsificados.
> ...



Creo que me voy apuntando para ir a hacer negocios a Rusia.


----------



## bigmaller (27 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El problema no es tanto Polonia si no que el corte del suministro ha conseguido que el resto de paises, incluyendo Alemania, tenga mas claro aun que el gas ruso ya no es una opción viable aunque la guerra acabase mañana y que se pongan aun mas la pilas a la hora de buscar alternativas.
> 
> No se quien es el que les asesora a la hora de hacer estas jugadas, pero sabiendo que en Alemania aun tenían a una parte de la clase política intentando que el pais siguiera dependiendo del gas ruso con la excusa de que pese a todo era un proveedor fiable y que no iba a cortar el sumisito, ha sido un autentico tiro en el pie para Rusia.





Roedr dijo:


> es muy difícil hallar en el planeta un pueblo más tonto que los ukros
> 
> Nunca he visto carne de cañón tan orgullosa de serlo



20 años de lavado de cerebro


----------



## coscorron (27 Abr 2022)

el UPerador dijo:


> Sobre el PIB, a ver si hay alguien que aclare mis dudas:
> 
> Las subidas del PIB.... ¿tienen en cuenta la inflación acumulada?
> Es decir, si el PIB sube, pongamos como ejemplo, un 4'2 y la inflación anual es de un 8, el crecimiento sería negativo, ¿no?



El calculo del PIB es normalmente a precios de mercado y por lo tanto la inflación también aporta.... pero si hay inflación y un crecimiento menor en terminos constantes realmente no hay crecimiento o es negativo y es la situación en la que estamos. Producimos 10 manzanas que costaban 10 .. es decir un PIB de 100 y al año siguiente producimo 9 manzanas pero que cuestan 12 o sea en total 108... Tu como lo ves, hemos crecido o no??


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Abr 2022)

*Pasarán años antes de que Raytheon pueda construir nuevos misiles Stinger 

Estados Unidos ha enviado sus Stingers a las fuerzas ucranianas que luchan contra Rusia.*

Pasarán años antes de que Raytheon Technologies pueda construir nuevos misiles Stinger de hombro debido a la disminución del suministro de piezas de armamento, dijo el martes el director general de la empresa.
Estados Unidos ha enviado Stingers al ejército de Ucrania, que los ha utilizado para derribar aviones rusos. Pero el suministro es limitado, ya que Raytheon no ha fabricado misiles Stinger para el ejército estadounidense en casi dos décadas. 

"Vamos a tener que rediseñar algunos de los componentes electrónicos del misil y la cabeza del buscador", dijo el CEO de Raytheon Technologies, Greg Hayes, a los analistas de inversión el martes durante la llamada de ganancias trimestrales de la compañía. "Eso nos va a llevar un poco de tiempo".
La compañía tiene "un stock muy limitado de material para la producción de Stinger", dijo Hayes, ya que actualmente está construyendo un misil para un único cliente internacional.

En marzo, Ucrania dijo que necesitaba 500 misiles antitanque Stinger y Javelin al día. Raytheon y Lockheed Martin fabrican conjuntamente el Javelin.
En las últimas semanas, los ejecutivos de Raytheon se han reunido con funcionarios del Pentágono para tratar estos temas. La subsecretaria de Defensa, Kathleen Hicks, se reunió con Raytheon a principios de este mes, como parte de un esfuerzo más amplio del Pentágono para reponer los arsenales de armas estadounidenses y armar a los ucranianos.

"Estamos tratando activamente de conseguir algunos de los materiales", dijo Hayes sobre las piezas del Stinger. 

El director general dijo que no espera que el Pentágono haga grandes pedidos de reposición de Stingers y Javelins hasta 2023 o 2024.
Estados Unidos ha enviado miles de Javelins a los ucranianos, que han utilizado el arma para detener tanques y vehículos blindados rusos.









It Will Be Years Before Raytheon Can Build New Stinger Missiles


The U.S. has been sending its Stingers to Ukrainian forces battling Russia.




www.defenseone.com


----------



## piru (27 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> ¿Barvenkovo? Muy grande si se confirma, eso indica que han roto el frente y puede empezar la explotación al oeste para cerrar el cerco.
> 
> No creo que a los ukros les queden reservas móviles para contraatacar, y parece que todo lo tienen metido en el frente intentando mantener la línea actual.




Es que les cortan el ferrocarril al Donbass.


----------



## delhierro (27 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> No tienen ahora otra opción. Los aviones rusos no pueden volar. Han permitido que cada pelotón ucro cuente con un antiaéreo.



No es por nada pero son mappad, son misiles portatiles de baja cota. Molestos para los Su-25 y los helicopteros, pero no para bombardeos desde más altura. Lo que pasa es que los rusos tienen unas formas diferentes de hacer la guerra que occidente. Los anglos lo basan casi todo en la aviación y los rusos en la artilleria y los misiles.

No meten los bombarderos de nivel, porque puede haber algun S-300 algun Buk por ahí y no quieren perder aviones de ese tipo. No por los antiaereos portatiles.

Los rusos no tienen prisa, van a su ritmo y no lo van a cambiar porque les da resultados, si de forma lenta pero segura. En la zona que quieren reconocer ningun contraataque les a desalojado de ningun sitio.


----------



## niraj (27 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Lamentablemente a día de hoy no veo alternativa alguna para que esto no acabe en la III Guerra Mundial.
> 
> La reunión esa de la OTAN no me ha gustado nada. La situación se va a desestabilizar a base de bien.Transnistria e Islas Salomón ya se han sumado a las tensiones actuales y no hemos hecho más que empezar. A partir de ahora se sumarán conflictos y se desenterraran odios cada día que pase.




Sobre las islas Salomon


----------



## Impresionante (27 Abr 2022)

@Durruty dijo:


> *LOS CHINORRIS SE VAN A FORRAR...*
> 
> 
> Las autoridades rusas permitieron la importación de falsificaciones y productos falsificados.
> ...



Bueno, todo se fabrica allí.

El negocio está en quién le pone la etiqueta de super guays


----------



## coscorron (27 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



2000 millones de dolares ... donde hay que firmar eso para España???


----------



## crocodile (27 Abr 2022)

63º día de la operación especial en Ucrania. Lo principal:

▪ El Secretario General de la ONU llegó a Ucrania, donde sostendrá conversaciones con Zelensky y Kuleba. El día anterior, Guterres mantuvo conversaciones con Putin y Lavrov sobre temas humanitarios y Azovstal;

▪Putin: en caso de una amenaza estratégica a la Federación Rusa, los ataques de represalia serán rápidos como un rayo;

▪ Se han tomado todas las decisiones sobre los rayos en caso de una amenaza a la seguridad de la Federación Rusa, agregó el presidente;

▪El jefe del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Alemania sobre la posible amenaza de guerra nuclear: nada se puede descartar por completo;

El Ministerio de Defensa de RF informó que las fuerzas armadas del país incautaron alrededor de 1.000 unidades de armas ucranianas en un almacén de campaña durante la retirada de las tropas ucranianas en la LPR;

▪ Además, la Federación Rusa, con ataques a hangares en el territorio de la fundición de aluminio Zaporozhye, destruyó un gran lote de armas y municiones extranjeras, destruyó tres depósitos de municiones Chervonoe e Ilyichevka en la región de Kharkiv;

▪El ejército ruso ha destruido más de 600 drones, 141 aviones y 111 helicópteros desde el inicio de la operación en Ucrania;

▪La defensa aérea rusa derribó un Mi-24 ucraniano y dos drones en la región de Kharkiv;

▪El número de refugiados de la RPD, LPR y Ucrania que llegaron a Rusia superó el millón de personas;

▪Canadá impuso sanciones contra más de 200 representantes del liderazgo de las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk;

▪Francia y Estados Unidos discutieron posibles iniciativas para nuevas sanciones contra Rusia.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (27 Abr 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> me refiero al libro completo en pdf. Ya lo tengo en ingles.




Es un libro brutal. Puedo subirlo casi completo, pero algunas capturas están borrosas y por el momento no puedo corregirlo porque ahora no lo tengo, se lo he prestado a un amigo ruso.


----------



## crocodile (27 Abr 2022)

No pongo el video porque es lo mas brutal que he visto en esta guerra.

18+ Degradación completa de Ucrania. El bastardo come los restos de una persona fallecida, a juzgar por la técnica: un soldado ucraniano. Caníbales, maníacos y sádicos han salido de las sombras, y ahora, sin dudarlo, están demostrando sus retorcidas entrañas.

El ucraniano cuenta una historia sobre cómo realizó una "incursión en Gostomel en busca de trofeos". Allí encontró un tanque quemado, y dentro, entre la "basura quemada", "algo invaluable": el hueso quemado de un soldado ruso con un trozo de carne. Prometió hacer un cuchillo con el hueso y comió la carne después de hervirla y asarla.

El caníbal, sin embargo, no comió carne humana rusa. El tanque era el T-64 ucraniano. Resulta que se comió a su pariente.

Video completo de un ucraniano que se "comió" a un "soldado ruso"


----------



## Nicors (27 Abr 2022)

Para cuando la toma de Jerkov ? Ánimo solo está a 30 km jajajajja  
Ah que es otra finta


----------



## No al NOM (27 Abr 2022)

Argelia nos va a cortar el gas

Enhorabuena Sánchez, te pusieron para destruir España y lo estás consiguiendo puto Sepulturero


----------



## NS 4 (27 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Eso cuéntale a Franco.



Que malo que fue...

"Poco me parece"


----------



## No al NOM (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (27 Abr 2022)

el UPerador dijo:


> Sobre el PIB, a ver si hay alguien que aclare mis dudas:
> 
> Las subidas del PIB.... ¿tienen en cuenta la inflación acumulada?
> Es decir, si el PIB sube, pongamos como ejemplo, un 4'2 y la inflación anual es de un 8, el crecimiento sería negativo, ¿no?



Existe el PIB real y el nominal, el nominal es con inflación o deflación y el real toma de referencia un año, descontando ambos conceptos, normalmente te dan el nominal, solo si lo busca expresamente encuentras el real.





__





Diferencia entre PIB nominal y real - Consejo General de Economistas


El PIB nominal es el valor, a precios de mercado, de la producción de bienes y servicios finales producidos en un país durante un determinado periodo de tiempo, que suele ser un año, mientras que el PIB real es el valor de dicha producción a precios constantes. Esto significa que el primero, el...




economistas.es


----------



## crocodile (27 Abr 2022)

Z.O.V. Informes de la milicia Novorossiya (DNR, LNR, Ucrania, Guerra):
UCRANIA. ¿QUÉ ES TRANSNISTRIA TAN ATRACTIVA?

Para Rusia, este es un trampolín confiable que espera la llegada de los ejércitos de la Federación Rusa y la LDNR, donde viven personas fieles, a quienes no debemos ofender. Debe defender, y tal vez reconocer.

Para Ucrania, esto es un arsenal.
20.000 toneladas de municiones (algunas caducadas), se trata de 2.500 vagones de ferrocarril de minas, obuses, granadas, etc. Mercancías sacadas de Europa tras la retirada de las tropas soviéticas.

Si Ucrania pierde la esperanza de usarlo, intentará destruirlo. Será fácil hacer esto: una incursión de mosquitos de mini-helicópteros y un embudo del tamaño de cien piscinas en lugar de Transnistria.

¿Rumanía, Moldavia, Ucrania y Bielorrusia quieren esto?

A.Sladkov

Por la noche, se dispararon 80 cohetes Grad desde el área de Avdiivka a lo largo de Yasinovataya. La división elaboró la campaña en paquetes completos.

‼Rusia ya ha acumulado fuerzas para una ofensiva a gran escala, - Ministro de Defensa de Ucrania

"Se avecinan varias semanas extremadamente difíciles. La ayuda a Ucrania crecerá, pero en los próximos días se requerirá toda nuestra resiliencia y unidad extraordinaria", dijo Reznikov.


----------



## MiguelLacano (27 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No es por nada pero son mappad, son misiles portatiles de baja cota. Molestos para los Su-25 y los helicopteros, pero no para bombardeos desde más altura. Lo que pasa es que los rusos tienen unas formas diferentes de hacer la guerra que occidente. Los anglos lo basan casi todo en la aviación y los rusos en la artilleria y los misiles.
> 
> No meten los bombarderos de nivel, porque puede haber algun S-300 algun Buk por ahí y no quieren perder aviones de ese tipo. No por los antiaereos portatiles.
> 
> Los rusos no tienen prisa, van a su ritmo y no lo van a cambiar porque les da resultados, si de forma lenta pero segura. En la zona que quieren reconocer ningun contraataque les a desalojado de ningun sitio.



Hasta dónde yo llego, la aviación es un arma esencial en el apoyo a la maniobra ofensiva, una vez lanzada. Sean rusos o de la OTAN. La artillería no tiene ni la velocidad ni la inmediatez de los caza bombarderos. Máxime en cuanto se refiere a cercenar las vías de suministro a la línea de frente del enemigo. Los puentes, trenes y carreteras son objetivos propios de la aviación, porque las pueden golpear en el momento justo y volver a golpear hasta hacerlas intransitables. Pero vamos, que hablo de oídas y no pretendo sentar cátedra. Ahora bien, los hechos, por desgracia, parece que son acordes a mis comentarios y lamentos. Un saludo.


----------



## pemebe (27 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La ONU prepara una operación para evacuar a los civiles de la acería Azovstal.*
> La ONU ha anunciado este miércoles que está preparando ya *una operación junto al Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja (CICR)* para evacuar cuanto antes a los civiles refugiados en la asediada acería ucraniana de Azovstal, en la ciudad portuaria de Mariupol.
> El movimiento llega después de que el secretario general, António Guterres, lograse este martes un principio de acuerdo con el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, para que la ONU y el CICR coordinen* la salida del millar de civiles que se cree que hay en esa instalación*, donde también se encuentra un número indeterminado de combatientes ucranianos asediados por fuerzas rusas.
> Este miércoles, representantes de Naciones Unidas han continuado los *contactos con las autoridades de Rusia y Ucrania* para tratar de pactar los detalles de esta operación, según explicó a los periodistas el portavoz Farhan Haq. A la espera de que se cierren esas negociaciones, la ONU ha comenzado ya a preparar esta operación, que Haq calificó de "extremadamente compleja".
> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/javascript:void(0);



¿Y que ha dicho Zelensky?. Todavía no se ha reunido con el. Creo que este anuncio es una manera de presionarlo para la reunión de mañana.


----------



## Zappa (27 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Culpa de Putin
> 
> Sigan enviando armas a Ucrania en favor de la paz.
> 
> Inflación en Alemania. Esto es lo que se puede comprar con *80 euros. *



RIND- FILET: 24.04€ por 0.354 kilos (354 gramos) de filetes de ternera.

REPITO, POR SI NO HA QUEDADO CLARO:

*EL KILO DE TERNERA ESTÁ A 57.90€*

@TORREVIEJAS di tu frase.


----------



## No al NOM (27 Abr 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> RIND- FILET: 24.04€ por 0.354 kilos (354 gramos) de filetes de ternera.
> 
> REPITO, POR SI NO HA QUEDADO CLARO:
> 
> ...



4.000 o 5000€ le sacan a una vaca, increíble


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 Abr 2022)

Para los amantes de los aviones de guerra que son muchos. Unas fotos.

El trabajo del grupo mixto de aviones de combate del Distrito Militar del Este en dirección a Kharkov.


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## Zappa (27 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> 4.000 o 5000€ le sacan a una vaca, increíble



¿Podemos pagar la ternera a *casi 60€ el kilo*?







                           

*UN PLAN SIN FISURAS EL TEMA DE LAS SANCIONES, ¿EH?*


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 Abr 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> RIND- FILET: 24.04€ por 0.354 kilos (354 gramos) de filetes de ternera.
> 
> REPITO, POR SI NO HA QUEDADO CLARO:
> 
> ...



He mirado en google que tipo de carne es la "Rind" filet por si es carne de Kobe y resulta que es solomillo de ternera.


----------



## quinciri (27 Abr 2022)

El Primer Ministro Bulgaro ha donado su sueldo para comprar armas y municiones a Ucrania.

En vez de donarlo para comprar gas o petróleo para su gente...
El Karma le va a dar duro

El primer ministro búlgaro dona su sueldo para mandar municiones a Ucrania. 



ATDTn dijo:


> Joder, pues otro tonto muy tonto
> 
> ??



Bueno, dependiendo de lo que haya cobrado bajo mano por el "gesto", más que tonto, sería bastante hijoputilla...


----------



## coscorron (27 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Existe el PIB real y el nominal, el nominal es con inflación o deflación y el real toma de referencia un año, descontando ambos conceptos, normalmente te dan el nominal, solo si lo busca expresamente encuentras el real.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me resulta más fácil de PIB a precios de mercado (nominal) o PIB a precios constantes (real)... Más fácil de recordar.


----------



## No al NOM (27 Abr 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> El Primer Ministro Bulgaro ha donado su sueldo para comprar armas y municiones a Ucrania.
> 
> En vez de donarlo para comprar gas o petróleo para su gente...
> El Karma le va a dar duro
> ...



Que basura de búlgaro, espero que lo cuelguen a ese hijo puta, a saber cuanto recibe a escondidas para poner el culo a la OTAN y a Zelensky

Aunque no deja de ser propaganda para justificar el gasto y la ayuda, con el sacrificio del pueblo que paga más por todo. Que disfruten


----------



## coscorron (27 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> He mirado en google que tipo de carne es la "Rind" filet por si es carne de Kobe y resulta que es solomillo de ternera.



El solomillo de ternera estas navidades en los mercados de mi barrio estaba a 30 pavos el kilo y vamos que ni de coña lo compraría ... A ese precio puedes comprar muchas cosas muy buenas y en buenas cantidades y gastartelo en esa carne a ese precio sólo lo haría si quisiera quemar el dinero. No te podría decir a que precio esta ahora porque en mi barrio solamente hay solomillo en la estantería en Navidad, el resto del año lo más caro el chuleton de Avila a 18 euros el kilo y les cuesta venderlo.


----------



## raptors (27 Abr 2022)

*Entre trump y el presidente de méxico AMLO...* mejor conocido como el "_kks"_, ni a cual irle.. los dos son igual de malos... kk=excremento fecal


----------



## crocodile (27 Abr 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa informó que las formaciones armadas ucranianas continúan colocando armas en instalaciones médicas

Según el ministerio, una unidad de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se encuentra en el hospital de emergencia en Zaporozhye, y la artillería y los vehículos blindados se encuentran en el territorio adyacente. También en la ciudad de Konstantinovka, el ejército ucraniano expulsó a los enfermos del hospital de la ciudad y colocó un hospital para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Qué más se informó en el Ministerio de Defensa:

- Kiev sigue intentando provocaciones para acusar a las Fuerzas Armadas de RF de crímenes de guerra y ha preparado una nueva producción con la supuesta muerte de civiles. Para hacer esto, se lleva equipo roto al mercado central de Lisichansk, y los cuerpos de los combatientes muertos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania vestidos de civil son entregados en ambulancias;

- Representantes de las agencias de noticias ucranianas y occidentales (incluidos los EE. UU., Letonia, Gran Bretaña y Polonia) participarán en la toma de fotografías y videos por parte de los especialistas del CIPSO de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## Fmercury1980 (27 Abr 2022)

*Ya sé que en este hilo se habla de todo menos de las operaciones militares en marcha (salvo algunas excepciones, como Zhukov o mirkoxx).*

*Pero hoy ha habido un incremento de magnitud en la actividad ofensiva del Ejército Ruso. **¡Hoy han repartido leña pa'l pelo!** Una ofensiva en el norte ha prácticamente puesto a la fuga a todas las posiciones ucranianas al norte del río Donets. Yampil ha sido tomada. Y cuidado que si Popásnaya cae definitivamente, esto supondrá una amenaza de cercamiento a las tropas ucranianas en Severodonetsk-Lisichansk.*

*En el Sur, el asalto a Guliapolié ha comenzado.*


----------



## Zappa (27 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> He mirado en google que tipo de carne es la "Rind" filet por si es carne de Kobe y resulta que es solomillo de ternera.



Tal cual, carne de ternera.

Y si la están pagando a casi 60€ el kilo ya en Alemania, me temo que como poco, se nos pone en 30 o 40€ para unos meses por aquí.

A los ricos gusanitos y proteína de "origen animal y vegetal sin especificar" (léase más gusanitos y más soja)

*¡¡¡ Viva Europa, somos los más listos de todos !!!*




En EEUU TODO ESTO ya ha pasado a un tercer plano. 
Ahora están con el tema del Johnny Depp de los cojones.

Nos van a dar por todas partes y no vamos a saber ni de donde nos llegan las hostias.


----------



## Trajanillo (27 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ucrania es un país lleno de color y de vida, algo que Rusia nunca conocerá mientras sigan sometidos al yugo del imperialismo despótico gobernado por un la enfermedad mental de un tirano.



Joder deja de hablar modosito, que da grima…


----------



## lapetus (27 Abr 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> El Primer Ministro Bulgaro ha donado su sueldo para comprar armas y municiones a Ucrania.



*SÁNCHEZ: NO PODEMOS SER MENOS





NO NOS DEJES EN MAL LUGAR. LO QUE SEA POR LOS COMPROMISOS INTERNACIONALES*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Abr 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> *Ya sé que en este hilo se habla de todo menos de las operaciones militares en marcha (salvo algunas excepciones, como Zhukov o mirkoxx).*
> 
> *Pero hoy ha habido un incremento de magnitud en la actividad ofensiva del Ejército Ruso. **¡Hoy han repartido leña pa'l pelo!** Una ofensiva en el norte ha prácticamente puesto a la fuga a todas las posiciones ucranianas al norte del río Donets. Yampil ha sido tomada. Y cuidado que si Popásnaya cae definitivamente, esto supondrá una amenaza de cercamiento a las tropas ucranianas en Severodonetsk-Lisichansk.*
> 
> *En el Sur, el asalto a Guliapolié ha comenzado.*



Puede interesarte este sitio, aunque va un poco retrasado sobre las operaciones en curso…


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 Abr 2022)

Russians Strip Yellow and Blue From the Nation’s Streets Over Ukraine War














yellow and blue seating inside Yakutsk's Tuymaada stadium appeared online in April. The stadium's manager, Anatoly Tartakov, denied that the decision was linked to the Ukraine war, instead telling local media outlet Sakhaday that the changes were part of "planned renovation."


----------



## Fmercury1980 (27 Abr 2022)

*¡Madre mía, cómo reparten leña los rusos!*

*Ojalá repartiera yo leña así en la vida real.*


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 Abr 2022)

La Abuela sigue cosechando adeptos.


----------



## alnitak (27 Abr 2022)

rusia esta conquistando terreno
y lo conquistado jamas lo va ceder

poco a poco limiando terreno cada mes un 20 % mas

y nadie va a parar la gran madre rusia

est es un ejemplo para quienes no saben mantener ni ceuta ni melilla


----------



## apocalippsis (27 Abr 2022)

Dos mercenarios estadounidenses que lucharon del lado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania como parte de la tripulación de Javelin ATGM resultaron gravemente heridos como resultado del bombardeo de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en el asentamiento de Orekhovo.

t.me/new_militarycolumnist/81513


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (27 Abr 2022)

*Increíble el material militar que la OTAN esta facilitando al los rebeldes separatistas, a este ritmo estarán mejor equipados que el propio ejercito Ruso.*


----------



## alnitak (27 Abr 2022)

RUSIA NO PARA DE AVANZAR Y AVANZAR DESPACIO 


LO SUKROS DE ESTE HILO OS VAIS A COMER MIERDA

SUPERADAS LAS LINEAS DE DEFENSA LUEGO VIENE AUTOPISTA 

EL EJERCITO RUSO ES COMPLICAO DE ENTENDER.. PERO NO TIENEN MIEDO A LA MUERTE


----------



## El_Suave (27 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> 4.000 o 5000€ le sacan a una vaca, increíble



Bueno, aquí sin ir más lejos el solomillo de ternera está a 30-35 €/kg. Y sí claro no se conoce el caso de ningún carnicero pobre, pero si se conocen muchos casos de agricultores y pequeños ganaderos pobres.


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 Abr 2022)

Bombardeo ruso


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (27 Abr 2022)

*Un juguetito suministrado por los garantes de la paz en el mundo.

Hoy, en el área de Novobahmutka de la región de Donetsk, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania trabajaron por primera vez en rashists con MLRS M 270. En un paquete de misiles 12 227-mm con un alcance de 120 km, el área de derrota a 25 000 m2. ¡Donetsk, lo estaremos pronto! Estamos trabajando por nuestra victoria. ¡Gloria a la Patria! y gracias a los Aliados! 





Niños evacuados en un vehículo blindado personal BTR 80 de las zonas de combate en #Donetsk por las fuerzas aliadas rusas 


*


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 Abr 2022)

Contenido explícito

(Imágenes fuertes): "Operación militar especial en Donbáss" Durante el avance de la región de Kharkiv al Donbass, el ejército ruso destruyó las líneas defensivas y los puestos de control de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. 

Una de las posiciones destruidas en los marcos. El avance del frente se produjo hace unos días y los cadáveres de los soldados ucranianos no fueron enterrados en fosas comunes,estan esparcidos en todas partes. 



Spoiler


----------



## quinciri (27 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> El solomillo de ternera estas navidades en los mercados de mi barrio estaba a 30 pavos el kilo y vamos que ni de coña lo compraría ... A ese precio puedes comprar muchas cosas muy buenas y en buenas cantidades y gastartelo en esa carne a ese precio sólo lo haría si quisiera quemar el dinero. No te podría decir a que precio esta ahora porque en mi barrio solamente hay solomillo en la estantería en Navidad, el resto del año lo más caro el chuleton de Avila a 18 euros el kilo y les cuesta venderlo.



Solomillo de ternera en mercadona de Provincia de Gerona , a 32 euros/kg.
Hace una semana, hoy ya no me atrevo a decir...


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> La Abuela sigue cosechando adeptos.



Pero la mataron los ucranianos al final, no? Después del video de la bandera?


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (27 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Increíble el material militar que la OTAN esta facilitando al los rebeldes separatistas, a este ritmo estarán mejor equipados que el propio ejercito Ruso.*



¿Australia?
En fin... Aquí ya solo falta Xi Jinping decantándose y vamos para bingo.


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pero la mataron los ucranianos al final, no? Después del video de la bandera?



Que yo sepa no se ha vuelto a saber nada del tema.


----------



## Zhukov (27 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Es que les cortan el ferrocarril al Donbass.



Sobre ferrocarriles, muy buen artículo sobre los ataques contra el sistema ferroviario de Ucrania, via Cassad









Операция деиндустриализация. Украинские железные дороги не смогут перевозить оружие, зерно и металлы


Эскалация военных действий на Украине привела к тому, что Вооружённые силы России начали наносить удары по объектам железнодорожной инфраструктуры. Как заявляет российское МО, впервые был нанесён удар по ЖД-объектам на западе страны и другим объектам тыловой инфраструктуры, с целью помешать...




vgudok.com


----------



## Azrael_II (27 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> *Estados Unidos al borde de la imprudencia en Ucrania.
> 
> La administración Biden está empujando innecesaria y peligrosamente a Rusia hacia la actualización de sus amenazas nucleares *
> 
> ...



Un avión es el transporte?


----------



## magufone (27 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Increíble el material militar que la OTAN esta facilitando al los rebeldes separatistas, a este ritmo estarán mejor equipados que el propio ejercito Ruso.*



Y ademas pagado en rublos...


----------



## coscorron (27 Abr 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Solomillo de ternera en mercadona de Provincia de Gerona , a 32 euros/kg.
> Hace una semana, hoy ya no me atrevo a decir...



En mi barrio las piernas de cordero desaparecieron de las carnicerias cuando llegaron a 12 euros el kilo ... Pues creo que el solomillo se fue para no volver.


----------



## @Durruty (27 Abr 2022)

*YA SON EUROPEDOS!! 

YA SABEN USAR EL TERMINO "RESILENCIA"!!*


⚡Rusia ya ha acumulado fuerzas para una ofensiva a gran escala, - Ministro de Defensa de Ucrania

"_Se avecinan varias semanas extremadamente difíciles. La ayuda a Ucrania crecerá, pero en los próximos días se requerirá toda nuestra resiliencia y unidad extraordinaria_", dijo Reznikov.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (27 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Este era (es) un objetivo propio para la aviación. Pero ahora es imposible, por las defensas portátiles antiaéreas. En las primeras semanas habría sido facil dejarlo en esqueleto. Ahora tendrán que gastar un montón en misiles y veremos si lo consiguen.



Sigue pudiendo ser un objetivo propio de la aviación, los Rusos disponen de multitud de bombas con guiado óptico, laser, infrarrojo o Glonass para ello. 

Las defensas antiáereas portátiles, no son ningún problema para un avión si se usa este tipo de munición, el techo de un manpad es de 4 a 6 mil metros como mucho dependiendo del tipo.

Aquí tienes un gráfico de las municiones disponibles realizado por Charly015.







¿El motivo por el cual no las han utilizado? Pues no lo sabemos. En Siria si las usaron en multitud de casos, en Ucrania parecen estar jugando a otra cosa, a aparentar ser más débiles o a conservar recursos.


----------



## magufone (27 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> La UE y su final, que fin más patetico para una buena idea



Una muy buena idea pero en manos de psicopatas


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (27 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pero la mataron los ucranianos al final, no? Después del video de la bandera?



Creo que no la mataron. El soldado Ukro le echó un discurso y se llevó la bandera (y los víveres porque la abuela los rechazó). Después de ver el video varias veces me da la impresión de que el soldado Ukro no era tan malo después de todo.


----------



## raptors (27 Abr 2022)

Desde el excelente portal de southfront

_"Batallas feroces y progreso lento en las lineas de frente en ucrania..."_



> https://southfront.org/wp-content/uploads/video/27.04.2022_IMR_Ukraine.mp4


----------



## juanmanuel (27 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> El calculo del PIB es normalmente a precios de mercado y por lo tanto la inflación también aporta.... pero si hay inflación y un crecimiento menor en terminos constantes realmente no hay crecimiento o es negativo y es la situación en la que estamos. Producimos 10 manzanas que costaban 10 .. es decir un PIB de 100 y al año siguiente producimo 9 manzanas pero que cuestan 12 o sea en total 108... Tu como lo ves, hemos crecido o no??



El calculo del PIB es un calculo "monetario" y por lo tanto, muuuuuuuy relativo.
Como ejemplo digamos que un corte de cabello en una calle de la India cueste 3 rupias y el mismo peluquero va a Londres y le realiza el mismo corte de cabello a la misma persona (un acaudalado indio que se lleve al peluquero a vivir a Inglaterra) y paga el corte 50 libras.
El aporte a cada PIB sera brutalmente diferente, en cuanto al servicio prestado, es el mismo.
Otro ejemplo de la relativa "inutilidad" del calculo del PIB.
El PIB de 2 familias es de 1000 euros cada una, salario del marido. Para aumentar la renta la esposa decide realizar las labores del hogar en la casa del vecino. Cada una cobra 500 euros. Ahora la renta de cada familia es de 1500 euros. Entonces deciden que la hija mayor de cada familia cuide del bebe de la familia vecina, cobrando 300 euros. ahora cada familia tiene una renta de 1800 euros. Al final deciden que el hijo del medio cuide del jardin del vecino por 200 euros.
Al final la renta total de cada familia es de 2000 euros, sin embargo nada mudo para cada familia en sus condiciones de vida, porque por cada euro que entra un euro sale y los trabajos realizados son los mismos que antes. Sin embrago las estadisticas nos mostraran que el PIB de esas familias aumento un 100%.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Sobre ferrocarriles, muy buen artículo sobre los ataques contra el sistema ferroviario de Ucrania, via Cassad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El problema de la electrificación ferroviaria en una guerra es algo muy curioso…muy interesante.


----------



## ccartech (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## ccartech (27 Abr 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa alemán reconoció el desastre: el 60% del equipo no está listo para el combate “Sobre el papel, tenemos 350 vehículos de combate de infantería Puma, se pueden usar 150. De los 51 helicópteros Eurocopter Tiger, solo 9 están listos para el combate”, dijo el jefe de la Bundeswehr, Lambrecht. LMAO


----------



## coscorron (27 Abr 2022)

juanmanuel dijo:


> El calculo del PIB es un calculo "monetario" y por lo tanto, muuuuuuuy relativo.
> Como ejemplo digamos que un corte de cabello en una calle de la India cueste 3 rupias y el mismo peluquero va a Londres y le realiza el mismo corte de cabello a la misma persona (un acaudalado indio que se lleve al peluquero a vivir a Inglaterra) y paga el corte 50 libras.
> El aporte a cada PIB sera brutalmente diferente, en cuanto al servicio prestado, es el mismo.
> Otro ejemplo de la relativa "inutilidad" del calculo del PIB.
> ...



No tan así ... En el PIB calculado a partir del gasto se tiene en cuenta el saldo neto con el exterior, en este caso las familias se quedan a cero.


----------



## ccartech (27 Abr 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: El gigante energético italiano Eni está listo para abrir cuentas en rublos con Gazprombank


----------



## Zhukov (27 Abr 2022)

Por cierto, el ruso de los vídeos de youtube que cuenta las operaciones, aunque peca de optimista, a ver si alguien consigue poner la traducción automática, aquí su blog









Если ты ненавидишь — значит тебя победили ©


yurasumy - the new blog in LiveJournal. There should be new interesting records soon.




yurasumy.livejournal.com





Se llama Yuri Podoliak, pero creía que su blog era el de Chervonec-001 y no parece que tiene otro a su nombre y que son personas distintas

También tienen un sitio web que publica cosas muy interesantes






Выбор редакции | Насправдi







naspravdi.info


----------



## coscorron (27 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> *SÁNCHEZ: NO PODEMOS SER MENOS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esas fotos que le hacen en el despacho haciendo como que trabaja y con muchos papeles encima de la mesa ya cansan y no cuelan ... Mejor que le hagan fotos leyendo cuentos a niños con cancer o algo así ...


----------



## Zappa (27 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa alemán reconoció el desastre: el 60% del equipo no está listo para el combate “Sobre el papel, tenemos 350 vehículos de combate de infantería Puma, se pueden usar 150. De los 51 helicópteros Eurocopter Tiger, solo 9 están listos para el combate”, dijo el jefe de la Bundeswehr, Lambrecht. LMAO



Pero si les hace falta nada, ¿no ves que EEUU reducirá la URS mongoloide turcochina a cenizas radiactivas en cuanto ataquen un país de la OTAN?

 

El día que los yankis nos dejen con el culo al aire va a ser


----------



## raptors (27 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> El general de Ucraniana dice que las fuerzas rusas tomaron el control de nuevas aldeas en las regiones de Kharkiv y Luhansk.
> *Barvinkove en el frente de Izyum en el Provincial de Kharkiv fue capturada.*



*"Anna news" un excelente portal abjaso..!! * a decir de algunos expertos uno de los mejores sitios de análisis militar... si no es que la mejor...!!


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Sigue pudiendo ser un objetivo propio de la aviación, los Rusos disponen de multitud de bombas con guiado óptico, laser, infrarrojo o Glonass para ello.
> 
> Las defensas antiáereas portátiles, no son ningún problema para un avión si se usa este tipo de munición, el techo de un manpad es de 4 a 6 mil metros como mucho dependiendo del tipo.
> 
> ...



Conservar recursos para proseguir la guerra si escala…


----------



## Zepequenhô (27 Abr 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Creo que no la mataron. El soldado Ukro le echó un discurso y se llevó la bandera (y los víveres porque la abuela los rechazó). Después de ver el video varias veces me da la impresión de que el soldado Ukro no era tan malo después de todo.



¿Sabes por qué la grababan?


----------



## Abstenuto (27 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> eso lo llevan diciendo hace mas de un mes....



Joder, lo tuyo y lo del anormal de @keylargof es muy triste. Mariupol ha caído hace días


----------



## hartman (27 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El Primer Ministro Bulgaro ha donado su sueldo para comprar armas y municiones a Ucrania.
> 
> En vez de donarlo para comprar gas o petróleo para su gente...
> El Karma le va a dar duro
> ...



pero si bulgario debe en parte su existencia a rusia.


@Durruty dijo:


> *YA SON EUROPEDOS!!
> 
> YA SABEN USAR EL TERMINO "RESILENCIA"!!*
> 
> ...



espero que agunten tambien con perspectiva de genero.


----------



## coscorron (27 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Sigue pudiendo ser un objetivo propio de la aviación, los Rusos disponen de multitud de bombas con guiado óptico, laser, infrarrojo o Glonass para ello.
> 
> Las defensas antiáereas portátiles, no son ningún problema para un avión si se usa este tipo de munición, el techo de un manpad es de 4 a 6 mil metros como mucho dependiendo del tipo.
> 
> ...



A conservar recursos no debe ser porque esas bombas son realmente más baratas que los misiles cruceros que estan usando para atacar esos mismos objetivos ... Quizás es que la defensa antiaerea ucra no son sólo los manpads y les deben quedar bateria S-300 y esas si que te derriban cazabombarderos.


----------



## Erwin (27 Abr 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Creo que no la mataron. El soldado Ukro le echó un discurso y se llevó la bandera (y los víveres porque la abuela los rechazó). Después de ver el video varias veces me da la impresión de que el soldado Ukro no era tan malo después de todo.



Para nada soy rojo, pero la abuelita con la bandera soviética, es de una belleza y simbología que garantiza que habrá Rusia para los próximos 500 años. De hecho dudo que a nivel propaganda haya en los últimos 50 años un icono tan potente como este. Es sencillamente, BRUTAL!!!


----------



## ussser (27 Abr 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> UFFF Por fin podré leer el hilo sin las publicaciones repetidas mil veces de algunos (cof cof rejon cof cof)
> hay que decir que este foro ha sido de lo más plural en dar información, felicidades a todos los participantes aunque a veces me he comido imágenes gore sin previo aviso podrán ser nazis, comunistas, hooligans drogadictos o borrachos simplemente pero al final son personas muriendo por una causa mayor que no esta en sus manos.
> 
> No clon, solo era un lector pasivo



A la nevera.


----------



## Besarionis (27 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El ministro de Economia alemán, después de que Rusia dejara de suministrar gas a Polonia y Bulgaria, dice que Alemania seguirá pagando el gas ruso en euros o dólares*
> 15:55 || 27/04/2022



O en mortadelos. Pero en cualquier caso previamente se cambiarán a rublos. No vaya a ser que afloje el flujo.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (27 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> El artículo también habla de eso, y concluye que la situación de rusia en términos civiles sería favorable para los rusos.
> 
> Básicamente por:
> Tienen menos población.
> ...



Y no solo eso, tanto la OTAN como Rusia usarían una parte muy importante de sus ojivas nucleares sobre las principales ciudades del adversario, de hecho algunas de las ojivas más potentes serían utilizadas para ello.

Solo hay que tener en cuenta estas declaraciones del traidor de Gorbachov sobre el misil SS-18 Satan que equipa ojivas de 1 Megatón, por ponerlo en contexto con su contraparte Norteamericana, los Minuteman III o los Trident D5 equipan ojivas con 475 Kilotones


> «Chernobyl nos mostró la verdadera naturaleza de la energía nuclear en manos humanas. Calculamos que nuestro mayor misil, el _R-36M_, era tan poderoso como 100 Chernobyls. El R-36M era la cabeza nuclear que los estadounidenses más temían y teníamos 2.700 de ellos (…) imaginen la destrucción.»
> Mijaíl Gorbachov en documental _El desastre de Chernobyl_, Discovery Channel



Esperemos que nunca ocurra esto.


----------



## magufone (27 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Esas fotos que le hacen en el despacho haciendo como que trabaja y con muchos papeles encima de la mesa ya cansan y no cuelan ... Mejor que le hagan fotos leyendo cuentos a niños con cancer o algo así ...



estará con el brazzers BBC...


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (27 Abr 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> ¿Sabes por qué la grababan?



Creo que el soldado Ukro le echa un discurso a la abuela antes de marcharse, explicándole su visión del conflicto. Supongo que el video tenía fines propagandísticos. Pero los prorrusos cortaron el discurso del soldado y la propaganda cambió de bando LOL.


----------



## El_Suave (27 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Este era (es) un objetivo propio para la aviación. Pero ahora es imposible, por las defensas portátiles antiaéreas. En las primeras semanas habría sido facil dejarlo en esqueleto. Ahora tendrán que gastar un montón en misiles y veremos si lo consiguen.



Los MANPADS no son obstáculo para que la aviación actúe contra infraestructuras, son obstáculo para la aviación CAS (Close Air Suport) y para el empleo libre de los helicópteros.

Le recuerdo que en Serbia en los 90, dónde nadie discutía la superioridad de la aviación USA, estos (los F-16 por ejemplo) tenían prohibido volar más bajo de 15.000 pies (4.500 metros) por temor a los misiles portátiles y artillería antiaérea serbia.

Y estamos hablando de un país como Serbia que entonces estaba absolutamente aislado y sin ayuda de nadie. A los helicópteros "Apache" por cierto tampoco se les vió muy activos en la guerra de Yugoslavia, no se atrevieron a exponerlos. Yugoslavia no era Irak o Afganistán. En cambio los rusos exponen sin miedo sus "Alligator" en Ucrania, y han perdido alguno que los ucranios no se cansan de repetir las imágenes.

Estos sólo se pasean impunemente cazando follacabras con nula capacidad antiaérea como en Afganistán, y aún así han tenido que salir por patas del país.


----------



## Roedr (27 Abr 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> ¿Australia?
> En fin... Aquí ya solo falta Xi Jinping decantándose y vamos para bingo.




Fliparías la cantidad de Maoríes que palmaron en al WWII apoyando a los gringos en una guerra que la pelaba. Australia y NZ al final son como EU, perritos falderos de USA.


----------



## lapetus (27 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Puede interesarte este sitio, aunque va un poco retrasado sobre las operaciones en curso…



¿Es posible volar un dron de ese tamaño hasta el mismo Vorozhnev?¿En serio?
O han seguido una ruta extremadamente audaz volando a ras de tierra, o la defensa aérea rusa es un meme.


----------



## otroyomismo (27 Abr 2022)

Viricida dijo:


> Comité democrático. Queda chulisimo.





Oso Polar dijo:


> Una camisetas con la "Z" y la Cinta de San Jorge, unas chamarras con parches.... Creo que hay con contactar con los chinos.




yo voy buscando cosillas. De momento ya tengo uniforme completo de camo flora digital a la espera de elegir chaleco. Incluido el casco que es un flipe. Pa mis chorradicas de airsoft.


----------



## Zepequenhô (27 Abr 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Creo que el soldado Ukro le echa un discurso a la abuela antes de marcharse, explicándole su visión de la guerra. Supongo que el video tenía fines propagandísticos. Pero los prorrusos cortaron el discurso del soldado y la propaganda cambió de bando LOL.



No.

Graban videos de la gente que van a matar en actitud, invitándolos a hablar bien de Rusia, (por eso el viejo se callaba, porque se lo olía y como ven que no funcionaba, llamaron a la vieja a que se acercara).

Lo graban para eximirse de responsabilidad si un día hubiera un juicio tras la guerra.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Abr 2022)

Nuevo juguete en acción, un radar portátil…


----------



## Gotthard (27 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Culpa de Putin
> 
> Sigan enviando armas a Ucrania en favor de la paz.
> 
> Inflación en Alemania. Esto es lo que se puede comprar con *80 euros. *



Ese es un super de los caros (los que estan en las estaciones y sitios similares en ciudades grandes)

En un super online random los precios son algo mas bajos (aunque caros de cojones en comparación con navidades).

El solomillo (rind filet) no lo he encontrado, pero pongo el de buey y si: 60 eurazos el kilo.






--> 1,69


----------



## Mitrofán (27 Abr 2022)

Erwin dijo:


> Para nada soy rojo, pero la abuelita con la bandera soviética, es de una belleza y simbología que garantiza que habrá Rusia para los próximos 500 años. De hecho dudo que a nivel propaganda haya en los últimos 50 años un icono tan potente como este. Es sencillamente, BRUTAL!!!



pues la mochila roja no se queda atrás


----------



## magufone (27 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Y no solo eso, tanto la OTAN como Rusia usarían una parte muy importante de sus ojivas nucleares sobre las principales ciudades del adversario, de hecho algunas de las ojivas más potentes serían utilizadas para ello.
> 
> Solo hay que tener en cuenta estas declaraciones del traidor de Gorbachov sobre el misil SS-18 Satan que equipa ojivas de 1 Megatón, por ponerlo en contexto con su contraparte Norteamericana, los Minuteman III o los Trident D5 equipan ojivas con 475 Kilotones
> 
> ...



lo que mas temian los USA por entonces era el bajisimo CEP (circular error probability), o sea el margen de error tan bajo alcanzando un objetivo... y sumado a su potencia, pues...


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (27 Abr 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> No.
> 
> Graban videos de la gente que van a matar en actitud, invitándolos a hablar bien de Rusia, (por eso el viejo se callaba, porque se lo olía y como ven que no funcionaba, llamaron a la vieja a que se acercara).
> 
> Lo graban para eximirse de responsabilidad si un día hubiera un juicio tras la guerra.



No entiendo. Lo graban para eximirse de responsabilidad?
De todos modos será fácil determinar si la abuelita sigue viva o está muerta/desaparecida. Y nadie ha dicho nada.


----------



## Zepequenhô (27 Abr 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> No entiendo. Lo graban para eximirse de responsabilidad?



Diciendo que apoyaban a Rusia y eran quinta columnistas.

Les tiran de la lengua, y luego les dan tres tiros fuera de cámara.


----------



## Zepequenhô (27 Abr 2022)

Si un día pasara algo y los juzgarán dirían: mire el vídeo, colaboraban con el enemigo. Eran traidores y tuvimos que ejecutarlos.


----------



## Guanotopía (27 Abr 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Creo que el soldado Ukro le echa un discurso a la abuela antes de marcharse, explicándole su visión del conflicto. Supongo que el video tenía fines propagandísticos. Pero los prorrusos cortaron el discurso del soldado y la propaganda cambió de bando LOL.



La parte en que le pisa la bandera muy propagandista no es, y si así fuera podrías encontrar fácilmente la versión son cortes. Yo creo que simplemente al soldado le pareció gracioso putear a la abuela y por eso salió a la luz el vídeo. Hay que dar gracias de que no fuera una bestia sarnosa de azov, o puede que le hubieran cortado el cuello allí mismo a la viejecita.


----------



## orcblin (27 Abr 2022)

a todo esto, los juguetes nuevos que envía ocidente..
a que precio los estará comprando rusia? porque supongo que todo el mundo supone que tanto arsenal no volado por los urcos y dejado para que lo recojan los rusos es previo pago ...
o van a tener los santos cojones de enviar tropas con los juguetes para que no pase eso?

es que la ultima semana es un despelote con el arsenal incautado de las milicias y los rusos... parece la logística de reposición de las armas de los rusos


----------



## Guanotopía (27 Abr 2022)

Una de bombardeos sanos y prescritos por el médico









Ataque israelí en Siria deja 4 soldados muertos y 3 heridos


DAMASCO, Siria (AP) — Cuatro soldados sirios fallecieron y otros tres resultaron heridos tras un ataque de misiles israelíes sobre los suburbios de la capital de Siria, Damasco, dijo el Ministerio de Defensa el miércoles.




apnews.com


----------



## fulcrum29smt (27 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> A conservar recursos no debe ser porque esas bombas son realmente más baratas que los misiles cruceros que estan usando para atacar esos mismos objetivos ... Quizás es que la defensa antiaerea ucra no son sólo los manpads y les deben quedar bateria S-300 y esas si que te derriban cazabombarderos.



Puede ser sí, esa sería una explicación lógica.


----------



## Guanotopía (27 Abr 2022)

Desmantelan el monumento a Zhukov en Járkiv


Uno de los líderes de la unidad del Regimiento Azov en Járkiv, Kostintyn Nemichev, dijo que un monumento al mariscal soviético Gueorgui Zhúkov había sido demolido en Járkiv. — Ukrinform.




www.ukrinform.es





@Zhukov


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (27 Abr 2022)

Avance sustancial del ejército ruso en el sector Lyman-Yampil, el mapa es de una fuente rusa pero liveuamap (pro ukros) coincide bastante, la única discrepancia es que aquí Yampil lo dan por conquistado y en el otro mapa no.


----------



## Impresionante (27 Abr 2022)

Adorables Ucronazis


----------



## magufone (27 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Una de bombardeos sanos y prescritos por el médico
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cosillas de los israelies que siempre se han pasado derechos y legalidades internacionales por sus huevos morenos


----------



## Roedr (27 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Una de bombardeos sanos y prescritos por el médico
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Israel debe ser de los países más preocupados por la guerra esta. Si Rusia fortalece a Irán militarmente van a tener problemas serios.


----------



## juanmanuel (27 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> No tan así ... En el PIB calculado a partir del gasto se tiene en cuenta el saldo neto con el exterior, en este caso las familias se quedan a cero.



Lamento corregirte pero las familias estan al interior de la economia. Por ejemplo si una mujer se pinta las uñas en casa no cuenta en el PIB pero si va a una manicura si cuenta en el PIB (que es el conjunto de bienes y servicios producidos al interior de un pais).
Las mujeres que limpian casas aportan al PIB, asi como las niñeras, los jardineros etc.
Cada uno de los integrantes de las familias producen trabajo remunerado, pueden y deberian estar registrado y por lo tanto se suman al calculo del PIB.
Si una mujer pobre va a cuidar un bebe de familia rica en forma remunerada suma al PIB aunque descuide a su propio hijo. El calculo no se interesa por las situaciones personales o sociales. Por lo tanto cada esposa que trabaja y es remunerada suma al PIB aunque el trabajo en su propia casa sea realizado por la vecina donde ella trabaja. Una cosa no resta la otra.
Pongamos el ejemplo de algunas economias (creo que la union europea asi lo hace): una mujer tiene sexo con un tipo que acaba que de conocer, no suma al PIB. La misma mujer tiene sexo con el mismo tipo, pero le cobra 100 euros, suma al PIB (en algunos paises).


----------



## Roedr (27 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Cosillas de los israelies que siempre se han pasado derechos y legalidades internacionales por sus huevos morenos



Bueno, menuda morralla tienen en sus fronteras. Nuestros moros son elevadísimos con los que tienen que aguantar ellos.


----------



## ccartech (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## magufone (27 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Israel debe ser de los países más preocupados por la guerra esta. Si Rusia fortalece a Irán militarmente van a tener problemas serios.



pues no es la primera vez que sus aviones hacen un raid para bombardear objetivos en suelo irani... eso si, al reves no que jiiiiitler y tal...


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (27 Abr 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Si un día pasara algo y los juzgarán dirían: mire el vídeo, colaboraban con el enemigo. Eran traidores y tuvimos que ejecutarlos.





Zepequenhô dijo:


> Diciendo que apoyaban a Rusia y eran quinta columnistas.
> 
> Les tiran de la lengua, y luego les dan tres tiros fuera de cámara.



Suponiendo que ese video sea eximiente, que lo dudo (más bien todo lo contrario), lo propio sería matarlos y guardar el video, no publicarlo. Y sacar el video sólo en caso de juicio.


----------



## ferrys (27 Abr 2022)

Europa, la real. 


❗The German Ministry of Defense recognized the disaster: 60% of the equipment is not combat-ready

“On paper, we have 350 Puma infantry fighting vehicles, 150 can be used. Of the 51 Eurocopter Tiger helicopters, only 9 are combat-ready,” said the head of the Bundeswehr, Christina Lambrecht.


----------



## Guanotopía (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## Zepequenhô (27 Abr 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Suponiendo que ese video sea eximiente, que lo dudo (más bien todo lo contrario), lo propio sería matarlos y guardar el video, no publicarlo. Y sacar el video sólo en caso de juicio.



Es una guerra y la peña va de anfetas, farla y vodka hasta las orejas y encima son críos de 20 años. Se lo pasan entre ellos hasta que uno lo ve de una manera distinta.

También muchos no deberían mandar videos de sus novias acariciándose el conejo y mira la de videos que hay así en internet.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (27 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> La parte en que le pisa la bandera muy propagandista no es, y si así fuera podrías encontrar fácilmente la versión son cortes. Yo creo que simplemente al soldado le pareció gracioso putear a la abuela y por eso salió a la luz el vídeo. Hay que dar gracias de que no fuera una bestia sarnosa de azov, o puede que le hubieran cortado el cuello allí mismo a la viejecita.



Yo creo que la intención era propagandista pero el resultado no fue muy bueno. Incluso sin cortes. La abuelita demostró tener un gran honor y eso eclipsó todo.


----------



## Guanotopía (27 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Israel debe ser de los países más preocupados por la guerra esta. Si Rusia fortalece a Irán militarmente van a tener problemas serios.



Yo creo que Israel está de medio lado para no enemistarse con Rusia precisamente por eso, si Rusia no da luz verde, Irán no toca a Israel con su armamento nuevo.


----------



## ccartech (27 Abr 2022)

Manus McCaffrey y Paul Gray. Mercenarios estadounidenses en Ucrania. #WAR_RUSSIA_UKURANIA #Ucrania 


#Ukraine : Imágenes reportadas de la defensa aérea rusa derribando un misil #Ukrainian Tochka-U sobre #Kherson el centro de la ciudad.


----------



## lasoziedad (27 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Ladren perros...!!!* poco a poco sin pausa se avanza..!!



Te mando al ignore por repetitivo y cero aporte


----------



## Gotthard (27 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> * Y SE PONE PEOR*
> 
> _* Sentada junto al vendedor de armas Lloyd "Raytheon" Austin y el general Woke Milley,
> la ministra de Defensa alemana -una tal Christine Lambrecht, de la escuela de mediocridad
> ...











Lambrecht: Prüfen weitere Waffenlieferungen an Ukraine


Bundesverteidigungsministerin Christine Lambrecht (SPD) hat im ZDF den Zeitpunkt der Lieferung von Gepard-Panzern verteidigt.




www.zdf.de





Bajada de bragas hasta los tobillos de la charoministra de defensa de Alemania en Rammstein. Se ha acoquinado frente al Secretario de Defensa de USA Lloyd Austin. No obstante los 50 guepard son unos trastos bastante obsoletos de finales de los 70, y cuya ultima unidad producida data de los 90. Llevan unos cañones suizos de 35 mm Oerlikon, que si Suiza sigue en su linea, les va a prohibir reexportar las municiones del cañon a Ucrania. Asi que en realidad solo estan entregando un monton de hierro para desguace para el que van a tener que comprar la municion no-estandar a precio de oro en el mercado de tráfico de armas, porque ningún pais, dados los convenios existentes, puede vender esa munición sin permiso suizo.









¿Hace bien Suiza en impedir la entrega de municiones a Ucrania? | DW | 26.04.2022


Suiza ha rechazado dos solicitudes de Alemania para reexportar munición de fabricación nacional a Ucrania. La decisión ha desencadenado un debate sobre la neutralidad del país alpino.




www.dw.com





Y eso de que Alemania ha llegado "al limite" de sus posibilidades.... ejem... basta una orden del imbecil de Scholz y empiezan a fabricar de todo, pero el problema es que si se quedan sin gas, dada la electrointensividad de su industria completamente robotizada y automatizada, no podrán fabricar ni un rodamiento.


----------



## Erwin (27 Abr 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> pues la mochila roja no se queda atrás



Te refieres a ese oficial que se veía en algunos vídeos de los combates en mariupol ? Confirmamelo. Y si, también es potente, sin duda. Pero lo de la yaya, es brutalisimo, iconografía para todo este siglo, mínimo. A la altura de la bandera soviética en el Berlín de 1945, como simbología de la derrota del nazismo. 
PD: si es que soy un sentimental


----------



## Mitrofán (27 Abr 2022)

Erwin dijo:


> Te refieres a ese oficial que se veía en algunos vídeos de los combates en mariupol ? Confirmamelo. Y si, también es potente, sin duda. Pero lo de la yaya, es brutalisimo, iconografía para todo este siglo, mínimo. A la altura de la bandera soviética en el Berlín de 1945, como simbología de la derrota del nazismo.
> PD: si es que soy un sentimental



el mismo


----------



## magufone (27 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Lambrecht: Prüfen weitere Waffenlieferungen an Ukraine
> 
> 
> Bundesverteidigungsministerin Christine Lambrecht (SPD) hat im ZDF den Zeitpunkt der Lieferung von Gepard-Panzern verteidigt.
> ...



pues es un problema... en todo caso en alemania tienen un marron bien gordo porque la clase politica es muy servil, pero la gente y bastantes empresarios no sienten lo mismo... y la gente, especialmente, ve sus carteras vaciarse. Tienen sus propios problemas y empieza a haber dudas


----------



## MiguelLacano (27 Abr 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Los MANPADS no son obstáculo para que la aviación actúe contra infraestructuras, son obstáculo para la aviación CAS (Close Air Suport) y para el empleo libre de los helicópteros.
> 
> Le recuerdo que en Serbia en los 90, dónde nadie discutía la superioridad de la aviación USA, estos (los F-16 por ejemplo) tenían prohibido volar más bajo de 15.000 pies (4.500 metros) por temor a los misiles portátiles y artillería antiaérea serbia.
> 
> ...



En Serbia, la OTAN nunca tuvo dominio del aire, la DA serbia se mantuvo siempre activa. Por eso barrieron infraestructuras civiles, el ejército quedó intacto, prácticamente. Rusia podía haber desguazado la DA ucra, su logística y su economía en estas semanas


----------



## frangelico (27 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Yo creo que Israel está de medio lado para no enemistarse con Rusia precisamente por eso, si Rusia no da luz verde, Irán no toca a Israel con su armamento nuevo.



Y que hay 1M de judíos rusos en Israel. Al final son países que tienen que entenderse


----------



## MiguelLacano (27 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Avance sustancial del ejército ruso en el sector Lyman-Yampil, el mapa es de una fuente rusa pero liveuamap (pro ukros) coincide bastante, la única discrepancia es que aquí Yampil lo dan por conquistado y en el otro mapa no.




Sustancial? Seguro?


----------



## frangelico (27 Abr 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Europa, la real.
> 
> 
> ❗The German Ministry of Defense recognized the disaster: 60% of the equipment is not combat-ready
> ...



Decían que en Alemania han llegado a hacer maniobras de infantería con fusiles de madera (y no sé si los soldados hacían el ruido de los disparos ). El caso es que el presupuesto alemán de defensa pequeño no es, no se qué pasa con la gestión pero debe ser desastrosa


----------



## magufone (27 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y que hay 1M de judíos rusos en Israel. Al final son países que tienen que entenderse



es que israel depende enormemente de lo que depende. No deja de ser un pais pequeño rodeado de enemigos. Tiene que hacer malabarismos, porque si no se lo comen; por muy bueno que sea su ejercito, tiene sus limitaciones.


----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

Borrell: "*La dependencia de Europa del gas ruso ha ido demasiado lejos"*

El alto representante de la Unión Europea para Asuntos Exteriores y Política de Seguridad, Josep Borrell, dijo este miércoles que el bloque debe reducir la dependencia al gas y el petróleo ruso, después que el Kremlin cortara el suministro a Polonia y Bulgaria por su negativa a pagar en rublos.

"Nuestra dependencia del gas y del petróleo ruso ha ido, sin duda, demasiado lejos. Esta ultima decisión de Rusia no hará sino acelerar que Europa se reconvierta a energías verdes que no creen dependencias y no atenten contra el clima", afirmó Borrell, quien se encuentra de visita oficial en Chile.

https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/499...os-ue-ucrania/


----------



## MiguelLacano (27 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>



Cada vez están más activos los ucros. Veremos si no atacan en Transnistria.


----------



## frangelico (27 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Puede ser sí, esa sería una explicación lógica.



crees que los americanos se atreverían a probar los F-22 o 35 sobre ucrania metiendo algunos desde Polonia y derribando a algunos cazas rusos?. Se ven muchos KC-135, RC-135 y E-3 en los límites de Polonia y de Rumanía con Ucrania, la visión benévola es que solo toman datos que pasan a los ucranianos pero , y si ocasionalmente se meten y los rusos no se atreven a reaccionar ?


----------



## Gotthard (27 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> pues es un problema... en todo caso en alemania tienen un marron bien gordo porque la clase politica es muy servil, pero la gente y bastantes empresarios no sienten lo mismo... y la gente, especialmente, ve sus carteras vaciarse. Tienen sus propios problemas y empieza a haber dudas



Los alemanes en general no quieren problemas con Rusia. La Ostpolitik que se ha llevado desde que Kohl consiguió la reunificación era un seguro de vida tranquila para los alemanes. Era un status quo que convenia a todos y por el que incluso se olvidaron posibles reclamaciones territoriales al este actualmente en manos polacas. Ahora la Ostpolitik se ha ido al guano, pero la gente esta hasta los huevos de hacer lo que les digan los americanos, a mas nacionalista aleman que es el ciudadano, mas rechaza toda esta mierda.

Scholz esta entre la espada de sus jefes del NWO y la pared de la opinión pública alemana, que ve con muy malos ojos el seguidismo de la UE a los intereses norteamericanos. Alemania, como todos los demas, ha tenido intereses en lo que ha sido la casa de putas ucraniana desde el golpe de estado de 2014 (es un pais estupendo para hacer las cosas absolutamente ilegales que no podrias hacer en tu pais, una especie de guantanamo enorme), pero los intereses del conglomerado industrial alemán van por encima y se puede liar muy muy gorda si hay un fallo de abastecimiento de gas y se provocan daños en alguna megaplanta industrial (muchas plantas, como las siderurgicas y quimicas, no puedes pararlas).

En fin... a ver si se ponen de acuerdo de una puta vez y se dejan ya de guerras, que Alemania ya ha tenido muchas.


----------



## Guanotopía (27 Abr 2022)

Trained Russian Navy Dolphins are Protecting Black Sea Naval Base, Satellite Photos Show - USNI News


Russia has deployed trained dolphins during its invasion of Ukraine to protect a Black Sea naval base, USNI News has learned. The Russian Navy has placed two dolphin pens at the entrance to Sevastopol harbor, sheltered just inside a sea wall. The pens were moved there in February, around the...




news.usni.org





No sé si es una broma o real.


----------



## amcxxl (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (27 Abr 2022)

Munición guiada por GPS con sólo 5 metros de error circular disparado a 40 km.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (27 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Lambrecht: Prüfen weitere Waffenlieferungen an Ukraine
> 
> 
> Bundesverteidigungsministerin Christine Lambrecht (SPD) hat im ZDF den Zeitpunkt der Lieferung von Gepard-Panzern verteidigt.
> ...



Cualquiera diría que los alemanes están haciendo malabares. Ya han conseguido el titular: Alemania entrega armamento pesado! Extra, extra! Lo que no han contado en el Tagesschau es que le van a tener que meter bolas de paintball.


----------



## Gotthard (27 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Decían que en Alemania han llegado a hacer maniobras de infantería con fusiles de madera (y no sé si los soldados hacían el ruido de los disparos ). El caso es que el presupuesto alemán de defensa pequeño no es, no se qué pasa con la gestión pero debe ser desastrosa



O eso, o que no están interesados en una escalada en Ucrania y es una buena excusa. Como poder pueden en seis meses reinstrumentar su industria y convertirse de nuevo en la potencia militar que siempre han sido. Las fabricas, el personal especializado y los talleres los tienen.


----------



## magufone (27 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Los alemanes en general no quieren problemas con Rusia. La Ostpolitik que se ha llevado desde que Kohl consiguió la reunificación era un seguro de vida tranquila para los alemanes. Era un status quo que convenia a todos y por el que incluso se olvidaron posibles reclamaciones territoriales al este actualmente en manos polacas. Ahora la Ostpolitik se ha ido al guano, pero la gente esta hasta los huevos de hacer lo que les digan los americanos, a mas nacionalista aleman que es el ciudadano, mas rechaza toda esta mierda.
> 
> Scholz esta entre la espada de sus jefes del NWO y la pared de la opinión pública alemana, que ve con muy malos ojos el seguidismo de la UE a los intereses norteamericanos. Alemania, como todos los demas, ha tenido intereses en lo que ha sido la casa de putas ucraniana desde el golpe de estado de 2014 (es un pais estupendo para hacer las cosas absolutamente ilegales que no podrias hacer en tu pais, una especie de guantanamo enorme), pero los intereses del conglomerado industrial alemán van por encima y se puede liar muy muy gorda si hay un fallo de abastecimiento de gas y se provocan daños en alguna megaplanta industrial (muchas plantas, como las siderurgicas y quimicas, no puedes pararlas).
> 
> En fin... a ver si se ponen de acuerdo de una puta vez y se dejan ya de guerras, que Alemania ya ha tenido muchas.



Es que ademas el aleman, no el gobernante, sino el ciudadano, siempre ha recelado de las injerencias de USA: una cosa es ser aliado y otra esta: y los alemanes tienen fuertes sentimientos en esto, cierto.


----------



## frangelico (27 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> O eso, o que no están interesados en una escalada en Ucrania y es una buena excusa. Como poder pueden en seis meses reinstrumentar su industria y convertirse de nuevo en la potencia militar que siempre han sido. Las fabricas, el personal especializado y los talleres los tienen.



Sí, eso es lo raro. Estas historias no son de ahora sino de hace años. Es como si hubieran abandonado las FfAa pero el caso es que mantienen un buen presupuesto. Quizá lo gastan todo en nóminas, que es otro problema, cuando se comparan presupuestos militares no se tiene en cuenta que hay países que se lo dejan todo en nóminas y pensiones y otros gastan mucho más en equipamiento


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Cada vez están más activos los ucros. Veremos si no atacan en Transnistria.



Acaso no han atacado ya? 

Veremos la respuesta.


----------



## magufone (27 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> O eso, o que no están interesados en una escalada en Ucrania y es una buena excusa. Como poder pueden en seis meses reinstrumentar su industria y convertirse de nuevo en la potencia militar que siempre han sido. Las fabricas, el personal especializado y los talleres los tienen.



Es que saben lo que pueden perder, que no es poco, mientras otros no van a perder nada, y ya han perdido bastantes veces por la rapiña de sus "amigos"


----------



## Gotthard (27 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Trained Russian Navy Dolphins are Protecting Black Sea Naval Base, Satellite Photos Show - USNI News
> 
> 
> Russia has deployed trained dolphins during its invasion of Ukraine to protect a Black Sea naval base, USNI News has learned. The Russian Navy has placed two dolphin pens at the entrance to Sevastopol harbor, sheltered just inside a sea wall. The pens were moved there in February, around the...
> ...



No es broma. Los rusos siempre han utilizado animales para sus fines militares. Es la patria de Pavlov y de adiestrar animales entienden una barbaridad, para ellos es casi innato interactuar con todo tipo de animales.


----------



## uberales (27 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Borrell: "*La dependencia de Europa del gas ruso ha ido demasiado lejos"*
> 
> El alto representante de la Unión Europea para Asuntos Exteriores y Política de Seguridad, Josep Borrell, dijo este miércoles que el bloque debe reducir la dependencia al gas y el petróleo ruso, después que el Kremlin cortara el suministro a Polonia y Bulgaria por su negativa a pagar en rublos.
> 
> ...



Ahora se dan cuenta...


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (27 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Es que ademas el aleman, no el gobernante, sino el ciudadano, siempre ha recelado de las injerencias de USA: una cosa es ser aliado y otra esta: y los alemanes tienen fuertes sentimientos en esto, cierto.



Lo cierto es que la gran mayoria es pro usana, pro clima climático y pro gre. De vez en cuando te encuentras excepciones bien informadas, pero el 80% del personal no sabe ni por dónde le da el aire.


----------



## Azrael_II (27 Abr 2022)

Delfines protegen a la flota rusa 









Trained Russian Navy Dolphins are Protecting Black Sea Naval Base, Satellite Photos Show - USNI News


Russia has deployed trained dolphins during its invasion of Ukraine to protect a Black Sea naval base, USNI News has learned. The Russian Navy has placed two dolphin pens at the entrance to Sevastopol harbor, sheltered just inside a sea wall. The pens were moved there in February, around the...




news.usni.org


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (27 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Sustancial? Seguro?



Pues un avance de 5-6 km. en dos días yo sí que lo veo sustancial y mas teniendo en cuenta que aquí algunos no paran de repetir que ésto es la I guerra mundial reloaded


----------



## Minsky Moment (27 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Ve pensando en que toman toda Ucrania...no les dejan otro camino...



Si pudieran a estas alturas no te digo que no. Pero va a ser mucho.


----------



## Roedr (27 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> crees que los americanos se atreverían a probar los F-22 o 35 sobre ucrania metiendo algunos desde Polonia y derribando a algunos cazas rusos?. Se ven muchos KC-135, RC-135 y E-3 en los límites de Polonia y de Rumanía con Ucrania, la visión benévola es que solo toman datos que pasan a los ucranianos pero , y si ocasionalmente se meten y los rusos no se atreven a reaccionar ?



Para eso que se ahorren los preliminares y bombardeen directamente Moscú. 

Esto acaba a pepinazos nucleares. Cada vez estoy más convencido.


----------



## Expected (27 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa alemán reconoció el desastre: el 60% del equipo no está listo para el combate “Sobre el papel, tenemos 350 vehículos de combate de infantería Puma, se pueden usar 150. De los 51 helicópteros Eurocopter Tiger, solo 9 están listos para el combate”, dijo el jefe de la Bundeswehr, Lambrecht. LMAO



Jo jo....pues como el 76% de las reservas de gas de Polonia. Usables serán el 16%....


----------



## amcxxl (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## Guanotopía (27 Abr 2022)

DJI deja de vender drones a Rusia para que no sean usados en la guerra de Ucrania


La empresa tecnológica china DJI ha decidido suspender sus ventas en tanto Rusia como Ucrania tras descubrir que el ejército ruso estaba utilizando sus drones para guiar misiles que según un político ucraniano iban destinados 'a matar civiles'.



www.eleconomista.es





El titular dice Rusia, pero han dejado de vender a Rusia y Ucrania.


----------



## jimmyjump (27 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Desmantelan el monumento a Zhukov en Járkiv
> 
> 
> Uno de los líderes de la unidad del Regimiento Azov en Járkiv, Kostintyn Nemichev, dijo que un monumento al mariscal soviético Gueorgui Zhúkov había sido demolido en Járkiv. — Ukrinform.
> ...



Pobre zurullov


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (27 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Delfines protegen a la flota rusa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dice el artículo que los delfines vigilan que no entren buceadores enemigos.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (27 Abr 2022)

Los ukras le tiran un misil.... a una antena de TV, van a tener razón los que dicen que ésta es una guerra rara de cojones


----------



## manodura79 (27 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Eso se arregla con un SARMAT sobre Yellowstone...
> 
> Y se les quitan todas las preocupaciones exteriores.



¿Eso de Yellowstone es como las mini bombas atómicas en contenedores y electrodomésticos, no? Un cuento asusta viejas. Pregunto.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Oso Polar (27 Abr 2022)

@Durruty dijo:


> *YA SON EUROPEDOS!!
> 
> YA SABEN USAR EL TERMINO "RESILENCIA"!!*
> 
> ...



La palabra más estúpida que escuche en mi vida, cada vez que escucho o veo que ha sido utilizada me dan unas arcadas.


----------



## uberales (27 Abr 2022)

Erwin dijo:


> Para nada soy rojo, pero la abuelita con la bandera soviética, es de una belleza y simbología que garantiza que habrá Rusia para los próximos 500 años. De hecho dudo que a nivel propaganda haya en los últimos 50 años un icono tan potente como este. Es sencillamente, BRUTAL!!!



Nadie la ha visto fuera de algunos foros y de esos pocos lo consideran simbólico. Solo es una vieja que apoya que le invadan el país y maten a sus vecinos.


----------



## Salamandra (27 Abr 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Yo creo que la intención era propagandista pero el resultado no fue muy bueno. Incluso sin cortes. La abuelita demostró tener un gran honor y eso eclipsó todo.



Pues yo creo que pudo ser propaganda rusa y me parece muy bien. De lo que si estoy seguro que es que gente de su edad, callen o no, están en contra de las ideas nacis y en el mejor de los casos callan por su familia.

Desde luego si les toca una historia como la que vimos reaccionan así montones de abuelos. Otra cosa es que quizás no todos puedan compartirlo ni siquiera con sus nietos, pero que encarna los sentimientos de muchos abuelos, estoy seguro que también. No es propaganda para contar mentiras en este caso.

No sé ¿alguien que vio a la abuela con la bandera, que tenía sus mismas ideas y que la grabó preventivamente a ver como acababa la historia? Pues también puede ser.

Que se quedará como un ícono para los que lo hemos visto, también es verdad.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (27 Abr 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Nadie la ha visto fuera de algunos foros y de esos pocos lo consideran simbólico. Solo es una vieja que apoya que le invadan el país y maten a sus vecinos.



Envidiosillo. Esa abuelita es viral en Rusia.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (27 Abr 2022)

MONTAR TIENDA ONLINE QUE VENDA CAMISETAS Y MERCHANDISING TRAÍDO DE CHINA CON LA LETRA Z(HE VISTO QUE NO HAY COMPETIDORES. SEO CON KEYWORD GARANTIZADO)


Pues eso, sería hacer una página churrera en WordPress y meterle como palabras clave 'buy z T-shirts' y cosas así. Vamos, todo merchandising con la letra 'Z'. El merchandising se traería de China. Pegas: -No me extrañaría que censuraran la página en la UE. -No me extrañaría que el hosting...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## thanos2 (27 Abr 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Nadie la ha visto fuera de algunos foros y de esos pocos lo consideran simbólico. Solo es una vieja que apoya que le invadan el país y maten a sus vecinos.



Esa vieja como tú la llama ha sobrevivido a más guerras de las que tú sobrevivirás y tiene más cojones de los que tú nunca tendrás


----------



## Plutarko (27 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Los ukras le tiran un misil.... a una antena de TV, van a tener razón los que dicen que ésta es una guerra rara de cojones



Parece mentira que no sepas, a estas alturas, la importancia de la TV como medio de control social. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Oso Polar (27 Abr 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Si un día pasara algo y los juzgarán dirían: mire el vídeo, colaboraban con el enemigo. Eran traidores y tuvimos que ejecutarlos.



Si los agarran van a terminar colgados, a los civiles no se les aplica las leyes de guerra por sus opiniones o simpatías. 
Si a la entrañable abuela la asesinaron ya les llegara la hora de pagar sus culpas y espero que sean los chechenos los que los cojan.
La guerra se va decantando en el Donbass y es una masacre lo que esta sucediendo en estos momentos al ejercito ucraniano apostado y atrincherado.

Saludos,


----------



## manodura79 (27 Abr 2022)

@Durruty dijo:


> *LOS CHINORRIS SE VAN A FORRAR...*
> 
> 
> Las autoridades rusas permitieron la importación de falsificaciones y productos falsificados.
> ...



Y desde luego todos o muchos de esos productos terminarán llegando a Europa. No me cabe dudas. Menudo caballo de Troya. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## manodura79 (27 Abr 2022)

@Durruty dijo:


> *LOS CHINORRIS SE VAN A FORRAR...*
> 
> 
> Las autoridades rusas permitieron la importación de falsificaciones y productos falsificados.
> ...



Y desde luego todos o muchos de esos productos terminarán llegando a Europa. No me cabe dudas. Menudo caballo de Troya. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Zepequenhô (27 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Si los agarran van a terminar colgados, a los civiles no se les aplica las leyes de guerra por sus opiniones o simpatías.
> Si a la entrañable abuela la asesinaron ya les llegara la hora de pagar sus culpas y espero que sean los chechenos los que los cojan.
> La guerra se va decantando en el Donbass y es una masacre lo que esta sucediendo en estos momentos al ejercito ucraniano apostado y atrincherado.
> 
> Saludos,



Eso depende de quien los juzgue.

Como los juzgue un tribunal ucraniano, lo dudo.


----------



## Zepequenhô (27 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Si los agarran van a terminar colgados, a los civiles no se les aplica las leyes de guerra por sus opiniones o simpatías.



¿Que crees que pasó en Bucha cuando se fueron los rusos?

Llegaron los azovitas y empezaron a preguntar: "¿Quién ha aceptado comida de los rusos o hablado con ellos?".

Y ahí tienes la fosa común de la que los medios occidentales acusan a los rusos.


----------



## ccartech (27 Abr 2022)

El área de Ivanivka, Levkivka y Shchaslyve probablemente fue tomada hace varios días (hoy parece confirmado) y el área forestal circundante podría considerarse un área de tierra de nadie luego de la retirada de las tropas #Ukrainian a la línea Husarivka-Hrushuvakha.


----------



## ccartech (27 Abr 2022)

Hoy, las fuerzas #RussianArmy y #LPR lograron un avance significativo en el frente nororiental a través de cinco ejes, lo que marcó el comienzo de la batalla por Liman y aumentó la presión sobre las fuerzas restantes #Ukrainian al norte del río Donets. Mapa: [ https://google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=1V8NzjQkzMOhpuLhkktbiKgodOQ27X6IV&ll=49.11189702386039%2C37.546568651017644&z=10… ]


----------



## Guaguei (27 Abr 2022)

de hace 3 horas


----------



## El_Suave (27 Abr 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> ¿Eso de Yellowstone es como las mini bombas atómicas en contenedores y electrodomésticos, no? Un cuento asusta viejas. Pregunto.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Lo de Yellowstone no sé, parece un mito de la Internet, pero los misiles de crucero, que pueden llevar cabeza nuclear, en contenedores standard de camión, ferrocarril, o barco, es un hecho.


----------



## Oso Polar (27 Abr 2022)

*Última hora: Argelia amenaza con cortar el gas a España, si su gas es derivado a Marruecos*



Si algún desinformado decía que España tenia asegurado el suministro de gas, pues que se lo vuelva a pensar.


----------



## ccartech (27 Abr 2022)

#UKRAINE : Una grabación reportada de #Israeli mercenarios en Ucrania se unieron para luchar contra #Russians .


----------



## Sergei Mamani (27 Abr 2022)

A pesar de apoyar en el fondo la causa rusa

Creo que es legitimo que el débil (Ucrania) en este caso reciba ayuda militar, monetaria y política en esta guerra
y pienso que Rusia cree lo mismo porque esto le da mucha mayor legitimidad y epicidad a su causa, aunque probablemente haya un limite en la cantidad, cuando los cargamentos de armas sean destruidos en carreteras o vias de tren al oeste de Odessa sabremos que ya se ha llegado a ese limite.
No puede haber una guerra patriótica frente a un rival tan débil como Ucrania pero si contra Ucrania+Otan


----------



## fulcrum29smt (27 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Lea algo, jombre. Algo que no sea propaganda barata y tonterías para cretinos antivacunas. Los antiaéreos portátiles consiguieron que Rusia perdiera en Afganistán y que el ejército serbio saliera indemne en el ataque de la OTAN. A gran altura, la aviación vale una merde frente a un ejército desplegado.



Miguel, la aviación como todo ha avanzado desde Afghanistan, sobre todo en sensores ópticos, infrarrojos o el mismo radar del avión que permiten adquirir blancos grandes o pequeños desde decenas de kilometros de distancia.

La URSS en Afghanistan no perdió por los Stinger, que tuvieron sus exitos por supuesto.

Los manpads no son un arma infalible ni imparable, estan pensados para derribar aviones, helicópteros o drones que vuelen lento (menos de Mach 1) y a baja altura, de 3.500 a 5.000 metros, con un alcance muy limitado que en algunos casos puede llegar a 6,5 Kms como el manpad Verba.

En Afghanistan los Stinger tuvieron éxito principalmente en los siguientes aspectos:

- Obligó a aviones de ataque o apoyo aéreo a lanzar bombas en altura para no entrar en la envolvente de tiro del Stinger (3.800 metros de altura) lo que causó una menor precisión en sus ataques.

- Se mostró muy eficaz al principio contra helicópteros justamente por su menor velocidad y altura de vuelo. Se desarrollaron tácticas para intentar correr los mínimos riesgos posibles, se instalaron distintas toberas en el Mi-24 y Mi-8 que disminuyeron la firma IR y se probaron distintos tipos de bengalas.

- También fue empleado con mucho éxito en emboscadas a aviones aterrizando o despegando, especialmente aviones de transporte y helicópteros.

- Aviones como el Su-25 demostraron ser muy duros en sus arriesgadas misiones de apoyo a tierra a baja cota, al principio algunos fueron derribados o regresaron a casa con daños. No obstante, tras implementarle unas placas de blindaje entre la bahia de los motores y otra bajo el tanque de combustible no se perdió ningún avión más debido a manpads.

En cuanto a Serbia, la aviación de la OTAN debido a la amenaza de los Manpad se vió obligada a volar a más de 5.000 metros, así y todo bombardearon todo lo que quisieron tanto objetivos civiles y militares con total impunidad.

Aun así el Ejercito de Tierra de Serbia pudo mantenerse practicamente intacto debido a que fueron inteligentes y ocultaron su material, lo mismo que también demostraron sus unidades antiaéreas móviles mediante tácticas "hide and shoot".

Con respecto a lo de que la aviación no sirve ante un ejército desplegado no es así, todo depende del empleo y la filosofía de combate de cada país. Los Occidentales solo se arriesgan en ataques a baja cota ante objetivos estratégicos fijos o de alto valor, pero no suelen ir a bombardear tanques a baja altura, con la excepción del alter-ego del Su-25, el A-10.

Estamos acostumbrados a la manera de hacer la guerra de Occidente, y los Rusos lo hacen distinto. Por eso es más difícil analizarlo.


----------



## Oso Polar (27 Abr 2022)

Renault por vender su participación en la planta de AvtoVaz por un rublo.
Y según los noticieros occidente está ganando la guerra económica. 











Renault vende su negocio ruso por la falta de piezas por la guerra y se guarda opción de recompra


Tras la falta de recursos ha decidido desprenderse del 68% de las acciones de la planta AvtoVaz, la mayor de Rusia y Europa del Este, y del 100% de las de la fábrica Avtoframos




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## fulcrum29smt (27 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No es por nada pero son mappad, son misiles portatiles de baja cota. Molestos para los Su-25 y los helicopteros, pero no para bombardeos desde más altura. Lo que pasa es que los rusos tienen unas formas diferentes de hacer la guerra que occidente. Los anglos lo basan casi todo en la aviación y los rusos en la artilleria y los misiles.
> 
> No meten los bombarderos de nivel, porque puede haber algun S-300 algun Buk por ahí y no quieren perder aviones de ese tipo. No por los antiaereos portatiles.
> 
> Los rusos no tienen prisa, van a su ritmo y no lo van a cambiar porque les da resultados, si de forma lenta pero segura. En la zona que quieren reconocer ningun contraataque les a desalojado de ningun sitio.



Exacto, siento no haber leído tu mensaje Delhierro, buen post.


----------



## amcxxl (27 Abr 2022)

Se informa que se han derribado hasta tres misiles (aunque solo vi fotos de uno) en y cerca de Kherson, y el centro de la ciudad también está siendo atacado con cohetes de artillería. Bueno, parece una especie de "reconocimiento" del estatus de Kherson por parte de Ucrania. ‍♂


RIA informa que la torre de televisión en Kherson ha sobrevivido al ataque con misiles de Ucrania.


----------



## Magick (27 Abr 2022)

@sentdefender
Estos no son vehículos militares rumanos, esta parece ser una Unidad de Infantería Mecanizada del Ejército de los Estados Unidos que se afirma que se dirige hacia la frontera ucraniana en Rumania, el convoy contiene vehículos aéreos aéreos no tripulados Stryker y activos de apoyo adicionales


----------



## Seronoser (27 Abr 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> A pesar de apoyar en el fondo la causa rusa
> 
> Creo que es legitimo que el débil (Ucrania) en este caso reciba ayuda militar, monetaria y política en esta guerra
> y pienso que Rusia cree lo mismo porque esto le da mucha mayor legitimidad y epicidad a su causa, aunque probablemente haya un limite en la cantidad, cuando los cargamentos de armas sean destruidos en carreteras o vias de tren al oeste de Odessa sabremos que ya se ha llegado a ese limite.
> No puede haber una guerra patriótica frente a un rival tan débil como Ucrania pero si contra Ucrania+Otan



No hay ninguna guerra patriótica. Ni siquiera hay una guerra.
Hay una operación militar. No os entra en la cabeza eh?
Cuando Rusia entre en guerra contra algún país, no te preocupes, que lo sabrás al instante.


----------



## Oso Polar (27 Abr 2022)

Copia y pega del google translate, disculpen por no tener tiempo de corregir la mala traducción: 

t.me/globalwarzone/8757

El día 63 de la operación especial de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF estuvo marcado por un fuerte aumento de la actividad del ejército ruso en los frentes norte y sur del saliente del Donbass, que también reconoce el Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. En las direcciones Kramatorsk-Slavic y Severodonetsk-Lysichansk, hay signos de un inminente colapso local de la defensa ucraniana.


----------



## amcxxl (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## Magick (27 Abr 2022)

*Miles de militantes, mercenarios y nacionalistas turcos llegaron a Ucrania.*

Después de negociaciones regulares entre los presidentes de Ucrania y Turquía, se supo que, además de los drones de ataque y reconocimiento, miles de militantes y nacionalistas de Turquía, llamados los Lobos Grises, llegaron a Ucrania. La información sobre este tema la proporcionan periodistas rusos del proyecto WarGonzo.

"La participación de los nacionalistas turcos de extrema derecha en las hostilidades en el territorio de Ucrania también es confirmada por nuestros interlocutores, que tienen acceso a las interceptaciones por radio. La primera información sobre la llegada de 3.000 "lobos grises" a la frontera entre Ucrania y Polonia apareció hace unos diez días, pero solo ahora nos hemos enterado de que ya han sido transferidos a las direcciones de Jarkov y Odessa-Nikolaev (se rompieron tres destacamentos de miles de combatientes). Los convoyes con militantes turcos pasaron por Zhmerenka, junto con equipo pesado y artillería ", informa el proyecto WarGonzo.

La parte turca aún no ha comentado la información actual, sin embargo, es bastante notable que los nacionalistas que llegaron de Turquía puedan usar armas modernas para evitar una nueva fase de la operación especial rusa en el Donbass.

Al mismo tiempo, es justo decir que por el momento no hay pruebas documentales de que los nacionalistas turcos hayan sido trasladados a la región de Kharkiv.






Тысячи турецких боевиков и националистов "Серые волки" переброшены на Украину


На Украину прибыли тысячи турецких боевиков, наемников и националистов




avia.pro


----------



## Abstenuto (27 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Y no solo eso, tanto la OTAN como Rusia usarían una parte muy importante de sus ojivas nucleares sobre las principales ciudades del adversario, de hecho algunas de las ojivas más potentes serían utilizadas para ello.
> 
> Solo hay que tener en cuenta estas declaraciones del traidor de Gorbachov sobre el misil SS-18 Satan que equipa ojivas de 1 Megatón, por ponerlo en contexto con su contraparte Norteamericana, los Minuteman III o los Trident D5 equipan ojivas con 475 Kilotones
> 
> ...



No sé si me equivoco pero Rusia podría destruir estas posiciones fortificadas sin problema usando termobáricas. En todo ese área ocupado por los ucros prácticamente no debe haber apenas civiles, por lo que los daños colaterales serían mínimos. Probablemente minaría considerablemente la moral de las tropas ucranianas, habría rendiciones masivas una vez las tropas que allí combaten fueran viendo como otras fortificaciones son aniquiladas... Quizá sería un golpe definitivo

¿Sabes por qué no lo ha hecho ya Rusia viendo las pérdidas constantes en hombres y material y sabiendo que serán aún mayores con el material occidental que está por llegar?

Me interesaría conocer también la opinión de @delhierro


----------



## Zepequenhô (27 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1039906
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1039908
> ...



Esto se acaba.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (28 Abr 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Parece mentira que no sepas, a estas alturas, la importancia de la TV como medio de control social.
> 
> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall



Pues si ha sido con un misil Tochka, que mide 7 metros y lleva 400 kg de explosivo, es como matar moscas a martillazos porque no creo que tarden mucho en poner otra antena que seguramente vale menos que el misil...y por cargarse la TV rusa no se van a volver todos banderistas de la noche a la mañana, de la misma forma que aquí en Spain no nos hemos vuelto todos progres pese a que todas las televisiones lo son...


----------



## NS 4 (28 Abr 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> ¿Eso de Yellowstone es como las mini bombas atómicas en contenedores y electrodomésticos, no? Un cuento asusta viejas. Pregunto.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Nop...

Informese.


----------



## Sergei Mamani (28 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> No hay ninguna guerra patriótica. Ni siquiera hay una guerra.
> Hay una operación militar. No os entra en la cabeza eh?
> Cuando Rusia entre en guerra contra algún país, no te preocupes, que lo sabrás al instante.



claro que no hay guerra todavía, sino no habría ninguna cuidad con electricidad, gas y agua potable
digamos que en esta "operación" Rusia ve valido que ucrania reciba armas y ayuda.
y yo también lo creo


----------



## El_Suave (28 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> *Última hora: Argelia amenaza con cortar el gas a España, si su gas es derivado a Marruecos*
> 
> 
> 
> Si algún desinformado decía que España tenia asegurado el suministro de gas, pues que se lo vuelva a pensar.



Bueno, Argelia es Eje del Mal y se comporta como tal, en los planes otánicos ya está hace tiempo que a Francia y España les toca jarana con Argelia. 

Ya estuvieron juntos hace una década ensayando la jarana contra Gadafi como _*sparring*_. Lo que ocurre es que todos estos procesos que iban a ser más rápidos y seguidos, han sufrido un fuerte retraso por la intervención exitosa de Rusia en Siria que trastocó todos los planes otánicos.


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 Abr 2022)

Segunda parte.

Recarga de cazas Su-35S para repartir paquetes de Amazon sobre las tropas ukronazis. Región de Kharkov.


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (28 Abr 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Bueno, Argelia es Eje del Mal y se comporta como tal, en los planes otánicos ya está hace tiempo que a Francia y España les toca jarana con Argelia.
> 
> Ya estuvieron juntos hace una década ensayando la jarana contra Gadafi como _*sparring*_. Lo que ocurre es que todos estos procesos que iban a ser más rápidos y seguidos, han sufrido un fuerte retraso por la intervención exitosa de Rusia en Siria que trastocó todos los planes otánicos.



Argelia es aliada de Rusia, no lo olvidemos.


----------



## Salamandra (28 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Renault por vender su participación en la planta de AvtoVaz por un rublo.
> Y según los noticieros occidente está ganando la guerra económica.
> 
> 
> ...



Algo habrá negociado pr detrás. Para eso esperas a que te la confisquen.

Aunque seguro que es un chollo igualmente. Pero con las visitas de Macrón a Moscú, me reservo la opinión.


----------



## Rovusthiano (28 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> No sé si me equivoco pero *Rusia podría destruir estas posiciones fortificadas sin problema usando termobáricas*. En todo ese área ocupado por los ucros prácticamente no debe haber apenas civiles, por lo que los daños colaterales serían mínimos. Probablemente minaría la moral de las tropas ucranianas, habría rendiciones masivas... Quizá sería un golpe definitivo
> 
> ¿Sabes por qué no lo ha hecho ya Rusia viendo las pérdidas constantes en hombres y material y sabiendo que serán aún mayores con el material occidental que está por llegar?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1039847



¿Las tiene? De tenerlas, ¿tiene más de 6 ó 7? ¿Cómo sabemos que no son carcasas vacías como en tiempos de Breznev?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (28 Abr 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Bueno, Argelia es Eje del Mal y se comporta como tal, en los planes otánicos ya está hace tiempo que a Francia y España les toca jarana con Argelia.
> 
> Ya estuvieron juntos hace una década ensayando la jarana contra Gadafi como _*sparring*_. Lo que ocurre es que todos estos procesos que iban a ser más rápidos y seguidos, han sufrido un fuerte retraso por la intervención exitosa de Rusia en Siria que trastocó todos los planes otánicos.



A pesar de meter al DAESH/ISIS allí.


----------



## Rovusthiano (28 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Pues si ha sido con un misil Tochka, que mide 7 metros y lleva 400 kg de explosivo, es como matar moscas a martillazos porque no creo que tarden mucho en poner otra antena que seguramente vale menos que el misil...y por cargarse la TV rusa no se van a volver todos banderistas de la noche a la mañana, de la misma forma que aquí en Spain no nos hemos vuelto todos progres pese a que todas las televisiones lo son...



Te recuerdo que zETApé ganó las elecciones dos veces. Snchz lo mismo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Abr 2022)

Fue el ejército ucraniano quien cometió la matanza de Bucha


Repentinamente los medios se han callado sobre la matanza de Bucha. El silencio es consecuencia del inicio de la investigación, en la que interviene la Gendarmería francesa y en la que han aparecido dardos metálicos, raramente utilizados en las guerras modernas, en los cadáveres.




diario-octubre.com


----------



## Oso Polar (28 Abr 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> claro que no hay guerra todavía, sino no habría ninguna cuidad con electricidad, gas y agua potable
> digamos que en esta "operación" Rusia ve valido que ucrania reciba armas y ayuda.



Rusia condena estas acciones pero aún no ha llegado al punto para desencadenar la WW3, pero han advertido que de poner en riesgo activos estratégicos la respuesta será inmediata.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (28 Abr 2022)

Rovusthiano dijo:


> Te recuerdo que zETApé ganó las elecciones dos veces. Snchz lo mismo.



Si claro, ahora Putin perderá las elecciones en Kherson


----------



## Abstenuto (28 Abr 2022)

Rovusthiano dijo:


> ¿Las tiene? De tenerlas, ¿tiene más de 6 ó 7? ¿Cómo sabemos que no son carcasas vacías como en tiempos de Breznev?



Tu eres muy tonto, ¿no?


----------



## Rovusthiano (28 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Si claro, ahora Putin perderá las elecciones en Kherson



Dudo que deje vivo a alguno que no le vaya a votar a él.


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 Abr 2022)

@PadreEmerito

En el territorio liberado de la región de Kharkiv, ya se ha publicado el cuarto número del periódico "Kharkov Z". También existe una radio del mismo nombre, y tras el suministro de electricidad a la región, se pondrán en marcha torres de televisión para transmitir canales rusos.







*
-Pórtate bien 

-O que? *


----------



## El_Suave (28 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Argelia es aliada de Rusia, no lo olvidemos.



Eje del Mal.


----------



## Oso Polar (28 Abr 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Bueno, Argelia es Eje del Mal y se comporta como tal, en los planes otánicos ya está hace tiempo que a Francia y España les toca jarana con Argelia.
> 
> Ya estuvieron juntos hace una década ensayando la jarana contra Gadafi como _*sparring*_. Lo que ocurre es que todos estos procesos que iban a ser más rápidos y seguidos, han sufrido un fuerte retraso por la intervención exitosa de Rusia en Siria que trastocó todos los planes otánicos.



Si España y Francia intervienen en Argelia, Me imagino que Rusia y China jugaran el mismo papel que occidente en Ucrania. Nada bueno resultara para España.


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## Bartleby (28 Abr 2022)

Lo de Von der Leyen hoy tachando de desleales a Rusia es de lo más surrealista que te puedas imaginar, de monólogo de Gila, un país llamando desleal a otro a quién, de facto, podríamos decir que han declarado la guerra, mientras por Europa se escenifica ese teatro propio del club de la comedia, el Tio Sam se descojona.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (28 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> crees que los americanos se atreverían a probar los F-22 o 35 sobre ucrania metiendo algunos desde Polonia y derribando a algunos cazas rusos?. Se ven muchos KC-135, RC-135 y E-3 en los límites de Polonia y de Rumanía con Ucrania, la visión benévola es que solo toman datos que pasan a los ucranianos pero , y si ocasionalmente se meten y los rusos no se atreven a reaccionar ?



No, no lo creo posible, los EEUU saben que Rusia no va de farol, si se meten directamente se va a armar. Veo más posible que si la guerra se alarga 5-6 meses más veamos aparecer algún F-16 con escarapela Ucraniana.


----------



## Seronoser (28 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Si España y Francia intervienen en Argelia, Me imagino que Rusia y China jugaran el mismo papel que occidente en Ucrania. Nada bueno resultara para España.



Argelia tampoco es Siria o Irak. Ojito con el ejército argelino, que se folla a media europa sin pestañear.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (28 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Si... Y de dónde saca las miles de toneladas de explosivos, metal y electrónica?



Empieza po ch y acaba por na 

y algo del medio


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (28 Abr 2022)

Aplastaron al pobre Dymitry


Para entender el porque su escaso rendimiento 





Analizando en detalle= ¿Por qué el ejercito Ruso es tan Dymitry de mierda? (Fuentes rusas)


Muchos pro rusitos tontos de culo repitieron por 8 años una y otra vez que Rusia iba a barrer con Ucrania en cuestión de muy pocos días incluso horas, la hemeroteca florera en las primeras horas del conflicto muestra como creían ciegamente que el ejercito Ruso estaba despedazando al Ucraniano...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (28 Abr 2022)

Antonio ha reabierto el gaseoducto con Marruecos para mandarles gas?

Menudo gilipollas, nos va a buscar la ruina por la putona de Priscila que no vale más que para dar la chapa....


----------



## Rovusthiano (28 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Tu eres muy tonto, ¿no?



Tú eres muy listo. Ni para lavarte te da la inteligencia.


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 Abr 2022)

Areas residenciales... no sé ni para que me molesto.

Location (47.9353175, 37.4942399) 



















Parece que el area residencial se centra en un edificio grande a la entrada de la ciudad que muy probablemente esté siendo usado como fortificación.

¿Y si el enemigo militariza areas residenciales qué pretendes que se haga?


----------



## Mr.Foster (28 Abr 2022)

*Mejor acostumbrarse al nuevo mapa de Ucrania:*


----------



## Giordano Bruno (28 Abr 2022)

Llevamos más de 60 días de guerra (que iban a ser 3) y todavía los fanáticos pro-Putin creen que el ER tiene super armas y que todavía no quiere usar...joder que retrasados jojojojojojojojo
Rusia es una puta República Bananera y sus super armas imaginarias o solo tienen 3,4 prototipos


----------



## stuka (28 Abr 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> El gobierno israelí sabe perfectamente que Rusia tiene razón cuando habla de la necesidad de desnazificar Ucrania.
> 
> De hecho Israel no se ha sumado a las sanciones contra Rusia.




Tú sí que sabes.

Los juden no quieren el mal para los goyim.

Tú sí que sabes.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (28 Abr 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> *Mejor acostumbrarse al nuevo mapa de Ucrania:*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1039949



Qué tamaño aproximado tiene esa nueva región de " Novorusia"?

Lo mismo es casi como Italia, no?


----------



## manodura79 (28 Abr 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Llevamos más de 60 días de guerra (que iban a ser 3) y todavía los fanáticos pro-Putin creen que el ER tiene super armas y que todavía no quiere usar...joder que retrasados jojojojojojojojo
> Rusia es una puta República Bananera y sus super armas imaginarias o solo tienen 3,4 prototipos



Si es así no entiendo por qué la OTAN no entra con todo lo gordo y se acaba la guerra en dos tardes. Eso descontando de quién se está beneficiando de que el conflicto se alargue. Imagina ahora 60 días más y como estaremos para entonces. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## clapham5 (28 Abr 2022)

El clapham no entiende NA . Y si el clapham, que es un bicho y todo lo sabe ...bueno " casi " todo o cuarto y mitad esta mas perdido que Hansel en el Pirineo aragones es porque esta Guerra / Liberacion / Operacion " Especial " no la entiende nadie 
El rublo a 73.8 , hoyga , casi 10 rublos menos que hace dos meses . Rusia en Guerra y su moneda sube un 10 % . Really ? 
El EURO , la moneda de la Eurozona , que en si , es la 2da economia del mundo en PIB , cayendo en picado . 
A 1.05 ahora mismo . Pero esto que cogno es ? Luego el clapham se conecta , enciende el desrutizador VPN wifi pirata para recibir los mensajes de su contacto armenia y esta le dice que Rusia no esta en Guerra . Que la DUMA esta de vacaciones .....
Pero hoyga , si te estan atacando , hundiendo barcos . Reacciona . Pues no . El Zar ni mu . 
Gazprom ha cortado el gas a Polonia y Bulgaria . Hungria , Eslovaquia , Austria y Guinea Bissau han dicho que pagaran en rublos 
Lo de Guinea Bissau es un simil . Si no lo pillas , tranquilo es humor aspie 
El clapham sospecha que El Zar algo sabe y no se lo dice ni a la Kabayeba , intima de la contacto armenia del clapham . Eso que te digan cada dia 1.12 , 1.09 , 1.08 , 1.07 . 1.05 es mas orgasmico que la toma de una aldea ukra de 10 mil habitantes ( mitad vacas ) 
Como el rublo llegue a 70 y el EURO a 1 - 1 a Ursula le da un ictus . 
Esto no es una Guerra , es el pu^%$##o experimento del gato de Schrodinger . 
Ucrania R.I.P o no R.I.P ?


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (28 Abr 2022)

Jojo.... Los ukras se parecen cada vez más al ejército de Gila....le tiran el misil mas gordo que tienen a la torre de TV de Kherson y encima fallan, si tuvieran termobáricas tambien las usarían para cargarse una puta antena de TV al tratarse de un objetivo militar importantísimo según los hestrategas del foro..


* Los residentes de la región de Kherson niegan el cierre de la transmisión de televisión rusa después de la huelga de "Tochka-U" en el área del centro de televisión.*


La televisión funciona en todos los distritos, nos confirmaron compañeros del lugar.

t.me/RVvoenkor/9911


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Renault por vender su participación en la planta de AvtoVaz por un rublo.
> Y según los noticieros occidente está ganando la guerra económica.
> 
> 
> ...



Aquí creo que hay una triangulación entre Rusia-China-Renault, Renault tiene socios y plantas propias en China, les esta afectando allí también la falta de microchips, pero lo importante es que la electrónica y diferentes partes pueden enviarse desde China así como la modernización de las plantas rusas, Rusia ensambla las piezas que crea en su país y las que les suministra Renault vía China con empresa interpuesta-
El nuevo Lada Niva es fabricación conjunta Ruso-Renault









Renault se deshace de AvtoVAZ y su fábrica en Rusia por el precio simbólico de 1 rublo


Se cumplen los peores pronósticos para el Grupo Renault en Rusia. Ha malvendido su participación en AvtoVAZ y la fábrica que tenía en Moscú por apenas 0,01 euros. Sus activos.




www.motor.es




...
Tanto la planta de Togliatti como la de Moscú sufren una falta crónica de componentes, que ni pasan la frontera ni se hayan disponibles dentro de Rusia. O empiezan a fabricar los coches sin varios sistemas electrónicos, o tendrán que buscar a la carrera algo que pueda adaptarse desde China, o emplear ingeniería inversa.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (28 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Bulgaria reconsiderará sus contratos con Gazprom por 'inaceptable chantaje'*
> 
> Bulgaria *reconsiderará todos sus contratos con Gazprom*, incluso uno de tránsito, en respuesta al *“chantaje inaceptable”* por parte de esa entidad estatal rusa, que acaba de anunciar el corte de todos sus suministros al país balcánico por no pagar sus facturas en rublos. Así lo ha dicho este miércoles el *primer ministro búlgaro, Kiril Petkov*, al inicio de una sesión del Consejo de Ministros retransmitida en directo por las televisiones nacionales.
> 
> El jefe de Gobierno proeuropeo y reformista, en el poder desde diciembre del año pasado, aseguró que Bulgaria tiene un *plan de acción con fuentes alternativas *para hacer frente al corte de suministro ruso. “El corte por parte de Gazprom es una* violación de los contratos*, un chantaje que consiste en aplicar un plan fuera de esos contratos de pago en rublos a través de terceras personas que no garantiza ni los suministros ni el dinero de los búlgaros. *Nosotros no nos rendimos ante una extorsión así*”, dijo Petkov.



En Bulgaria han puesto a un soros boy por lo que leo. No se Cortan un pelo


----------



## Peineto (28 Abr 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Llevamos más de 60 días de guerra (que iban a ser 3) y todavía los fanáticos pro-Putin creen que el ER tiene super armas y que todavía no quiere usar...joder que retrasados jojojojojojojojo
> Rusia es una puta República Bananera y sus super armas imaginarias o solo tienen 3,4 prototipos



Soplapollas, escrito está que no tomarás en nombre de Giordano Bruno en vano. A la nevera.


----------



## Zepequenhô (28 Abr 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> *Mejor acostumbrarse al nuevo mapa de Ucrania:*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1039949



Hágase, cúmplase, desnazifiquese.


----------



## Remequilox (28 Abr 2022)

¿Esa población fue donde a no se que comandante ucraniano se le ocurrió ir a invadir Rusa con 10 tanques? ¿?Donde de los 10, 8 fueron escabechinados, y los 2 restantes salieron por orugas como alma que lleva el diablo?


----------



## El_Suave (28 Abr 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> En Bulgaria han puesto a un soros boy por lo que leo. No se Cortan un pelo



Pues como el Sánchez aquí, no pueden hacer otra cosa, ya crean o no crean en lo que están haciendo es que no tienen otra opción.


----------



## ccartech (28 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham no entiende NA . Y si el clapham, que es un bicho y todo lo sabe ...bueno " casi " todo o cuarto y mitad esta mas perdido que Hansel en el Pirineo aragones es porque esta Guerra / Liberacion / Operacion " Especial " no la entiende nadie
> El rublo a 73.8 , hoyga , casi 10 rublos menos que hace dos meses . Rusia en Guerra y su moneda sube un 10 % . Really ?
> El EURO , la moneda de la Eurozona , que en si , es la 2da economia del mundo en PIB , cayendo en picado .
> A 1.05 ahora mismo . Pero esto que cogno es ? Luego el clapham se conecta , enciende el desrutizador VPN wifi pirata para recibir los mensajes de su contacto armenia y esta le dice que Rusia no esta en Guerra . Que la DUMA esta de vacaciones .....
> ...



El clapham me hace llorar de la risa .  
Muy bueno lo suyo.


----------



## ccartech (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## Oso Polar (28 Abr 2022)

Punto de vista de un inversor:


----------



## Azrael_II (28 Abr 2022)

Chorti Rusa denuncia satanismo, el vídeo da mal rollo 
Más ataques a territorio rusoo


----------



## No al NOM (28 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Segunda parte.
> 
> Recarga de cazas Su-35S para repartir paquetes de Amazon sobre las tropas ukronazis. Región de Kharkov.



Impresionantes fotos, con esos monstruos están aniquilando a torturadores sin tocar a la población civil. Mis Respetos Rusia, mis respetos a ese ejército


----------



## ccartech (28 Abr 2022)

Parches interesantes sobre los dos voluntarios estadounidenses en las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania que fueron heridos por fuego de artillería cerca de Orikhiv: Sector de derecha y el hacha fascista.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (28 Abr 2022)

Le encontraron un juguete sexual robado al Dymitry muerto


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (28 Abr 2022)

Unas páginas de la introducción de _*El Estado agresor. La guerra de Washington contra el mundo*_, de William Blum, que ya he citado unos posts atrás (introducción completa). Pongo las capturas en grande y así más gente que no conozca esta obra tal vez se anime a leerla.


Spoiler


----------



## Remequilox (28 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Le encontraron un juguete sexual robado al Dymitry muerto



Sí, y va a llevar eso ahí encima.
Eso se llama profanación de cadáveres, y es delito incluso en guerra.
La catadura moral de quien hace eso, de quien grava en video eso, y de quien lo difunde y da pábulo (como "alguno" que lo trae a foros de internet), se (des)califica por sí misma.
Un ejército que solo sabe extralimitarse contra sus propios civiles o contra los muertos del rival solo merece el exterminio.


----------



## No al NOM (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (28 Abr 2022)

Kadyrov visitando hospitales de niños para llevarles regalos, igual que Pedro Sánchez y la OTAN que no paran de mandar armas sin importar la muerte de civiles aunque sean niños


----------



## amcxxl (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (28 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Sí, y va a llevar eso ahí encima.
> Eso se llama profanación de cadáveres, y es delito incluso en guerra.
> La catadura moral de quien hace eso, de quien grava en video eso, y de quien lo difunde y da pábulo (como "alguno" que lo trae a foros de internet), se (des)califica por sí misma.
> Un ejército que solo sabe extralimitarse contra sus propios civiles o contra los muertos del rival solo merece el exterminio.



orcorrusos son miserables rateros de mierda durante la "Finta" de Kiev hicieron saqueo masivo de todo hubo hurto masivo de teléfonos a civiles 

*Soldados ucranianos devuelven un teléfono móvil robado por saqueadores rusos en Trostyanets a su dueño de 10 años*








Ukrainian soldiers hand back a mobile phone stolen by Russian looters in Trostyanets to its 10-year-old owner | Ukraine news - # Bukvy


Looted but recovered, a 10-year-old Ivanka who fled Trostyanets in mid-March had a rare moment of joy after she got a call from Ukrainian soldiers of Kholodny Yar 93 Brigade telling her they found her mobile phone stolen by Russian troops while her family was leaving the besieged city. The girl...




bykvu.com


----------



## El amigo (28 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Kadyrov visitando hospitales de niños para llevarles regalos, igual que Pedro Sánchez y la OTAN que no paran de mandar armas sin importar la muerte de civiles aunque sean niños



Un ejemplo de pacifista....joder como andáis de la cabeza...


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (28 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> También pueden ser que mientras Moscú y la mayoría de ciudades rusas desaparecieran del mapa.
> 
> De verdad, por un puta mierda como Ucrania, que podía haber evitado la guerra con concesiones políticas menores, estamos en serio riesgo de acabar con la civilización moderna.



Si a estas alturas aun piensa que esto va de Ucrania, no se ha enterado ud de la misa la media, sin acritud


----------



## Peineto (28 Abr 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Un ejemplo de pacifista....joder como andáis de la cabeza...





El amigo dijo:


> Un ejemplo de pacifista....joder como andáis de la cabeza...


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (28 Abr 2022)

Dymitrysdemierda capturados en Kharkov interesante el de la melena 









Hordas de Orcorrusos vueltos popito por artillería Ucraniana 





















Avión orcorruso Su-34 antes de estrellarse se convirtió en JELIKOPTERRRRR JELIKOPTERRRRR !




esta buena la pista no @moromierda


----------



## midelburgo (28 Abr 2022)

Estoy viendo un cutre canal 7nn que no sabía ni que existía y se están metiendo con el NWO. Dice que Zelinski sale en los papeles de Pandora. Eso no lo he visto en burbuja.

Algo debe de haber... 








Pandora Papers Reveal Offshore Holdings of Ukrainian President and his Inner Circle - OCCRP


Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky rode to power on pledges to clean up the Eastern European country, but the Pandora Papers reveal he and his close circle were the beneficiaries of a network o...




www.occrp.org


----------



## clapham5 (28 Abr 2022)

De momento Rusia no tiene intencion de derrocar al gobierno de Zelensky , ni tampoco tiene intencion de cortar los lazos con Occidente 
Por alguna razon , el Zar " cree " que las relaciones con Ucrania , con la UE y con " Occidente " se pueden arreglar 
De cierto modo El Zar se siente " agradecido " a Occidente que su moneda , el rublo oro , se haya revalorizado un 10 % desde el 24F
y de que Ucrania le haya " cedido " 135 mil km2 de territorio . Es verdad que es muy poco ...
Pero oye , Israel lleva 3/4 de siglo en guerra por 2 mil miseros Km2 y un trozo de muro y miralos ahi , contentos 
El clapham entiende al Zar . Quiere ser amado , querido , que le inviten a la Opera de Paris , al Albert Hall de London , al City Hall de New York 
a una cena suculenta en El Pardo con SS MM los reyes y que le sienten al lado de SM la reina , wapa ella ...
Todo eso es posible si la humillacion a Occidente es limitada . Eso de nukear Leopolis ...NIET . Lo de invadir Estonia , un sueno humedo del clapham que cada dia se le escapa mas tampoco esta en la Agenda . Lo de putear a polacos da votos 
En el fundo El Zar es buena persona , se le ve en el rostro . Es el tipo que te encuentras en la calle , le pides un cigarro y no solo te lo da sino que le lo enciende ...ese tipo de gente ya no existe . Y de paso te da un aventon en su Limousine 
Pero cuidado ...los aspies pueden ser buenos , pero si los cabreas te perseguiran hasta el inframundo para darte con un palo 
El clapham sospecha que hay negociaciones secretas y que Rusia le dara una tajada a Ucrania . 
1 dolar = 74 rublos . Comprad rublos ...


----------



## No al NOM (28 Abr 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Un ejemplo de pacifista....joder como andáis de la cabeza...



Mejor que todos los de la OTAN juntos, que son tipos como Sánchez casado con un tranny. Cada uno se identifica como puede y quiere


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 Abr 2022)

Los ucros ahora aparte de dedicarse a ataques terroristas adornan puestos defensivos con maniquies y chatarra.


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 Abr 2022)

@Cyberspec1

Sniper vs Sniper UKR sniper was eliminated by a #Spetznas sniper in the #Slavyansk area. His Z-10 rifle & guille suit displayed


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 Abr 2022)

Ahí atrás ya tuve puesto unas fotos de los francotiradores spetsnaz. Mucho cuidadito con ellos.

Recupero.


----------



## zapatitos (28 Abr 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Un ejemplo de pacifista....joder como andáis de la cabeza...





Te molan mas los simpáticos chavalotes del Batallón Azov, gente sanota y muy tolerante donde va a parar ¿a que si?

Saludos.


----------



## clapham5 (28 Abr 2022)

CANDELA .....
El clapham acaba de revisar la cotizacion del Zloty polaco . 
Bueno , desde la anexion de Crimea ( 2014 ) Polonia se convirtio en el " poli malo " de la UE , el Zloty ha perdido un 50 % de valor frente al dolar . Una put$#@a ruina . De 3 miseros Zlotys por dolar en 2014 a casi 4.5 ahora . 1.5 Zloty de mas 
El que ganaba 3000 Zlotys al mes ( 1000 $ ) en 2014 , hoy gana 671 miseros $ .


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (28 Abr 2022)

Orcorrusos agradecidos de haber sido capturados


----------



## ccartech (28 Abr 2022)

Seria bueno que aclaren que sanciones son


----------



## Homero+10 (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## ccartech (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## El amigo (28 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Te molan mas los simpáticos chavalotes del Batallón Azov, gente sanota y muy tolerante donde va a parar ¿a que si?
> 
> Saludos.




No se, no los conozco pero no me atrevería a afirmar que los del batallón Azov son pacifistas . Tu en cambio el dictador checheno , que ha eliminado a todos los que se le oponen, debo suponer que es de tus preferidos por su talante, no?


----------



## sisebuto (28 Abr 2022)

Según Enrique Delgado los señoritos anglotanistas nos llevan a la 4ª guerra en territorio europeo sí o sí. Es la única opción que tienen para intentar mantener su bello imperio. La que se viene es cojonuda.


----------



## Nico (28 Abr 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Un ejemplo de pacifista....joder como andáis de la cabeza...




Seguramente no... pero lo comparas con la foto de Sánchez enviando un barco con armas y marca un diferencia... ¿ o no ?


----------



## Feriri88 (28 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Te molan mas los simpáticos chavalotes del Batallón Azov, gente sanota y muy tolerante donde va a parar ¿a que si?
> 
> Saludos.





Algo mas que la zorra de tu madre si


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 Abr 2022)

Kadirov en formación


----------



## ccartech (28 Abr 2022)

sisebuto dijo:


> Según Enrique Delgado los señoritos anglotanistas nos llevan a la 4ª guerra en territorio europeo sí o sí. Es la única opción que tienen para intentar mantener su bello imperio. La que se viene es cojonuda.



Muy bueno
Por ahí patina un poquito cuando dice de los 3 segundos ....


----------



## raptors (28 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> No sé si me equivoco pero Rusia podría destruir estas posiciones fortificadas sin problema usando termobáricas. En todo ese área ocupado por los ucros prácticamente no debe haber apenas civiles, por lo que los daños colaterales serían mínimos. Probablemente minaría considerablemente la moral de las tropas ucranianas, habría rendiciones masivas una vez las tropas que allí combaten fueran viendo como otras fortificaciones son aniquiladas... Quizá sería un golpe definitivo
> 
> ¿Sabes por qué no lo ha hecho ya Rusia viendo las pérdidas constantes en hombres y material y sabiendo que serán aún mayores con el material occidental que está por llegar?
> 
> ...



*tal vez eviten usar termobáricas...* para no contaminar la tierra... ya que según algunos, esa tierra de siembra es de la mejor calidad en el mundo...


----------



## raptors (28 Abr 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Bueno, Argelia es Eje del Mal y se comporta como tal, en los planes otánicos ya está hace tiempo que a Francia y España les toca jarana con Argelia.
> 
> Ya estuvieron juntos hace una década ensayando la jarana contra Gadafi como _*sparring*_. Lo que ocurre es que todos estos procesos que iban a ser más rápidos y seguidos, han sufrido un fuerte retraso por la intervención exitosa de Rusia en Siria que trastocó todos los planes otánicos.



*Hace tiempo un exmilitar de gUSAnia* decía que los planes del pentágono era llevar la guerra contra: irak, siria, líbano e Irán en ese orden... pero nunca contaron con el factor rusia...!! que les arruino todo el plan...!! sabían que rusia se iba a oponer.. pero jamás pensaron que rusia estuviera preparado para el conflicto tan rápido..!!


----------



## Magick (28 Abr 2022)

@visegrad24
Mantén los ojos en la región de Budjak (en amarillo) en las próximas semanas.

Un desembarco anfibio ruso allí podría ser posible si Rusia quisiera vincularse con las 1500 y 10 000 tropas aliadas de Transnistria en la vecina Transnistria.

La región tiene una historia complicada.


----------



## Nico (28 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Un desembarco anfibio ruso allí podría ser posible si Rusia quisiera vincularse con las 1500 y 10 000 tropas aliadas de Transnistria en la vecina Transnistria.




¿Volver a abrir las líneas?
¿Generar una complejidad logística?

La única razón valedera sería que tropas ucranianas en Odessa se desplazaran hacia el Este o hacia la zona del Donbass y quizás ni por eso.

Que en el futuro puedan ocupar toda la costa del Mar Negro (entrando por el Este), es posible. Pero no veo como práctico un desembarco, tan lejos de las líneas de abastecimiento y en una zona donde pondrían nerviosos a los rumanos y se incrementarían los riesgos de darle una excusa a la OTAN para entrar abiertamente.


----------



## zapatitos (28 Abr 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> No se, no los conozco pero no me atrevería a afirmar que los del batallón Azov son pacifistas . Tu en cambio el dictador checheno , que ha eliminado a todos los que se le oponen, debo suponer que es de tus preferidos por su talante, no?




A los del Batallón Azov no los conoces de nada (ese Batallón del que usted me habla al que no conozco de nada diría el Rajao) pero a los del batallón checheno los conoces más que si les hubieras parido porque te sabes de carrerilla todas sus aventuras y tribulaciones ¿Qué has estado viviendo todos estos años en Chechenia?

Saludos.


----------



## boyra (28 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> @visegrad24
> Mantén los ojos en la región de Budjak (en amarillo) en las próximas semanas.
> 
> Un desembarco anfibio ruso allí podría ser posible si Rusia quisiera vincularse con las 1500 y 10 000 tropas aliadas de Transnistria en la vecina Transnistria.
> ...



No tengas miedo de perderte, no
El tiempo pasa tan despacio en Moldavia
No hay desiertos…
No hay falsa pasión...

Coincido contigo desde hace semanas, en lo amarillo está la clave, ya no sé si irá a más o menos, pero ahí se vislumbra un punto de inflexión.


----------



## amcxxl (28 Abr 2022)

*Wikipedia ha eliminado un artículo sobre una empresa asociada con biolaboratorios en Ucrania*
Wikipedia "borró" la firma de inversión Rosemont Seneca Partners, que financió la investigación sobre patógenos peligrosos en Ucrania, informó Fox News.

Esta empresa era propiedad del hijo del presidente estadounidense Hunter Biden.

El jefe de Rosemont Seneca, Eric Schwerin, dispuso libremente de los flujos financieros de Joe Biden y visitó más de una vez la Casa Blanca.

Fox News señala: "Nuestra historia completa está ahora en Wikipedia, y la *gente cree en su veracidad* ".

Actualmente, según Fox News, la enciclopedia *está dirigida por personas "para quienes la agenda política reemplaza cualquier sentido del deber a la honestidad o los hechos* ".


«Википедия» стерла статью о фирме, связанной с биолабораториями на Украине: peremogi — LiveJournal


----------



## Impresionante (28 Abr 2022)

La presidenta moldava Maia Sandu admitió que el país no tiene alternativa al gas ruso

. Moldova recognized the absence of an alternative to Russian gas - ePrimefeed


----------



## Sinjar (28 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> *Wikipedia ha eliminado un artículo sobre una empresa asociada con biolaboratorios en Ucrania*
> Wikipedia "borró" la firma de inversión Rosemont Seneca Partners, que financió la investigación sobre patógenos peligrosos en Ucrania, informó Fox News.
> 
> Esta empresa era propiedad del hijo del presidente estadounidense Hunter Biden.
> ...



Hasta el otanita mas fanatico debe estar rabiando viendo lo que defiende.


----------



## amcxxl (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## Nefersen (28 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> *Wikipedia ha eliminado un artículo sobre una empresa asociada con biolaboratorios en Ucrania*
> Wikipedia "borró" la firma de inversión Rosemont Seneca Partners, que financió la investigación sobre patógenos peligrosos en Ucrania, informó Fox News.
> 
> Esta empresa era propiedad del hijo del presidente estadounidense Hunter Biden.
> ...



Otro favor que nos podía hacer Elon Musk es comprarse Wikipedia.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (28 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Hasta el otanita mas fanatico debe estar rabiando viendo lo que defiende.



El problema es que ni siquiera se está enterando.

La inmensa mayoría de la gente está tragando la información que les dan manipulada por televisión y por las redes sociales a base de titulares en plan "Los rusos son malos malísimos y la OTAN y USA son los buenos buenísimos defensores de nuestra forma de vida" y no se cuestionan nada más.


----------



## Impresionante (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (28 Abr 2022)

_La secretaria de Asuntos Exteriores del Reino Unido sostiene que la Alianza Atlántica debe tener "una perspectiva global, preparada para enfrentarse a las amenazas globales".

y _añado yo, "y_ si no te gusta, te bombardeo o te monto una primavera "árabe" o un maidan"._

. "Debemos garantizar que democracias como la de Taiwán puedan defenderse": Reino Unido aboga por crear una "OTAN global"


----------



## amcxxl (28 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Otro favor que nos podía hacer Elon Musk es comprarse Wikipedia.



wikipedia es la CIA, llevan decadas reescribiendo la historia a su gusto y de paso tapando sus crimenes.
La wiki recopila todo lo que ellos quieren que sea "la verdad"

wikileaks es la CIA, Annonymus es la CIA, etc....

Elon Musk tambien es parte del complejo industrial-militar, el Starlink es un proyecto para la guerra, son los que pasan informacion satelital y comunicaciones a los ukros

USA no es una nacion, es una corporacion


----------



## coscorron (28 Abr 2022)

juanmanuel dijo:


> Lamento corregirte pero las familias estan al interior de la economia. Por ejemplo si una mujer se pinta las uñas en casa no cuenta en el PIB pero si va a una manicura si cuenta en el PIB (que es el conjunto de bienes y servicios producidos al interior de un pais).
> Las mujeres que limpian casas aportan al PIB, asi como las niñeras, los jardineros etc.
> Cada uno de los integrantes de las familias producen trabajo remunerado, pueden y deberian estar registrado y por lo tanto se suman al calculo del PIB.
> Si una mujer pobre va a cuidar un bebe de familia rica en forma remunerada suma al PIB aunque descuide a su propio hijo. El calculo no se interesa por las situaciones personales o sociales. Por lo tanto cada esposa que trabaja y es remunerada suma al PIB aunque el trabajo en su propia casa sea realizado por la vecina donde ella trabaja. Una cosa no resta la otra.
> Pongamos el ejemplo de algunas economias (creo que la union europea asi lo hace): una mujer tiene sexo con un tipo que acaba que de conocer, no suma al PIB. La misma mujer tiene sexo con el mismo tipo, pero le cobra 100 euros, suma al PIB (en algunos paises).



Vale es así como lo cuentas ahora, pero en tu simil anterior tu hablabas de las familias como si cada una de ellas fuera un pais que al producir más bienes para otro pais aumentaba su PIB aunque al mismo tiempo tenía que importar los mismos bienes de otro pais y aún así el PIB lo duplicabas para los dos y es lo que yo te corregía, en esa situación el PIB no aumenta. Ahora dentro de un país si una señora cuida los niños de otro y cobra un sueldo por ello aumenta la producción de servicios del pais y suma al PIB lo mismo que las putas cobrando sus servicios y el INE estimando sin base alguna estos servicios ... Es PIB en servicios y a mi modo de ver es riqueza porque esta por ver que solamente un barril de petroleo o una tonelada de trigo se puedan considerar riqueza pero cierto que no es lo mismo. Ahora nos vendría mejor más campos de trigo que consultores dando consejos de feminismo (que también es PIB si cobran por ello).


----------



## coscorron (28 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> La palabra más estúpida que escuche en mi vida, cada vez que escucho o veo que ha sido utilizada me dan unas arcadas.



Pues te vas a tener que armar de resilienc... Se ha puesto de moda como transversal, dinámico, integral y estan en el manual de todos los vendehumos y powerpointistas del pais.


----------



## coscorron (28 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Renault por vender su participación en la planta de AvtoVaz por un rublo.
> Y según los noticieros occidente está ganando la guerra económica.
> 
> 
> ...



Sorprende esas empresas que luego en un arbitraje negocian hasta el último centimo que le dan a un trabajador despedido que lleva veinte años en la empresa y tiene tres hijos como venden una planta y ceden miles de minolles de ingresos anuales por un euro ... Esto tambien afectará a trabajadores en España cuando la Renault tenga que negociar el nuevo convenio.


----------



## amcxxl (28 Abr 2022)

Lucha por Rupor en Ucrania
En Kherson, después de las explosiones en el área de la torre de televisión, los canales de televisión rusos dejaron de funcionar.
Las autoridades ucranianas temen que los ucranianos sepan la verdad.
Pero pronto todos aprenderán cómo las autoridades ucranianas destruyeron el país y la población civil


El trabajo de la estación de radar portátil "Fara-BP" en condiciones de combate en Mariupol. El personal exclusivo del comandante militar, quien hizo este informe sobre la víspera del bloqueo de los Azovitas en Azovstal.
En el video como explorador escaneando el terreno, descubre la mano de obra del enemigo.


Mariupol.
Cuando el Azov fue retirado de la ciudad, bloqueando a los militantes en la fábrica, la ciudad comenzó a cobrar vida un poco. La gente sale de los refugios y restaura las órdenes.
Esto es para el tema, ya que el gobierno ucraniano lucha antes de la destrucción de ciudades y civiles.


*Rogozin: "Roscosmos construirá 46 complejos de combate de propósito estratégico" sarmat "".*
Para cada país hostil uno a la vez, y para algunos, especialmente hostil, tres


Rogozin:
Siempre me pregunto sobre el tamaño del "sarmat". Para presentar el tamaño de este pesado misil nuclear, publico una foto. Si esto, en la foto del cohete, cubierto con una lona, está en una plataforma ferroviaria sin una unidad principal, por lo que aún puede aumentar en un tercio


----------



## visaman (28 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Alemania vuelve a recortar su PIB para 2022...y estamos en abril. Ya dice que solo va a crecer un 2%.
> Recordemos que en enero decían que iban a crecer un 4,1%.
> 
> Cada mes pierden medio punto de PIB  .
> Así que siguiendo la tendencia, si Europa sigue haciendo el gilipollas, que tiene toda la pinta, Alemania tendrá un -2% de PIB.



me pregunto cuanto habrá subido el precio de las putas en Alemania porque con el cogollo de espárragos español allí a 8 euros la inflación alemana parece una erección de caballo.

hoy el modelito de la secretaria de seronoser cual será?


----------



## uberales (28 Abr 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Envidiosillo. Esa abuelita es viral en Rusia.



Ooooh viral en Rusia...


----------



## visaman (28 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Hwasong-8 hypersonic
> 
> similar al DF-17 chino
> 
> ...



y los nuevos modelitos de las tropas femeninas de seducción masiva de best korea?


----------



## mazuste (28 Abr 2022)

Oliver Stone: “El Putin que yo conocí no es el loco, irresponsable y asesino que presentan hoy los medios” 

COMENTARIO: Pero los medios, míster Stone debería saber, son los encargados de imponernos "la verdad"


----------



## uberales (28 Abr 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Esa vieja como tú la llama ha sobrevivido a más guerras de las que tú sobrevivirás y tiene más cojones de los que tú nunca tendrás



Es normal que sobreviva a más guerras es más vieja... Sí, cojones sí, salió con la bandera pensando que eran de los suyos, eso no es ser valiente, tuvo suerte que lo ucranianos no son como el ejército ruso y no la mataron.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (28 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> La presidenta moldava Maia Sandu admitió que el país no tiene alternativa al gas ruso
> 
> . Moldova recognized the absence of an alternative to Russian gas - ePrimefeed



A mi los moldavos me dan pena. Mierda de vida bajo el comunismo y no la mejoraron en exceso a la salida del mismo. El país más olvidado y abandonado a su suerte de Europa y eso que son buena gente.

Muchos de los rumanos que residen en España son en realidad moldavos. Trabajadores, educados con el rigor de lo "antiguo" y muy humildes.Evidentemente habrá de todo, pero para mi, buena gente en general.


----------



## Azrael_II (28 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Kadirov en formación



Luego dicen que los avances son lentos... La OTAN no ha tenido una guerra así en su vida, casa por casa sin destruir todo alrededor, lo más parecido es cuando EEUU asaltaba una casa en Faluya, pero ya habían limpiado la zona


----------



## amcxxl (28 Abr 2022)

Aparentemente, los ases mas gordos están sentados en Azovstal, ya que el propio Secretario General de la ONU vino a inclinarse ante la oscuridad y pide organizar los pasillos con los Ponaduers y Onu. Mierda para ti dijo Teran (esto es en breve).


"No creas en la propaganda ucraniana. Hemos estado esperando a la RPD durante 8 años. Gracias a Dios que esto sucedió..." - residentes de Mariupol.


"El 27 de abril a las 14:20, las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania una vez más con el uso de los RSO graduados cometieron el bombardeo de Stakhanov LPR, que fue asesinado por un niño (una niña de 10 años), un hombre resultó herido y Más de 20 edificios residenciales fueron dañados ", dijo en el mensaje.


La oficina del fiscal de la #DPR abrió un caso penal contra el presidente de la Administración Estatal Regional de Nikolaev, Kim, por el hecho de los llamados públicos a actividades extremistas utilizando los medios de comunicación.
(parte 2 del artículo 325 del Código Penal de la DPR).


En San Petersburgo, se instaló una instalación inusual: Zamestim: consiste en las primeras letras de las marcas que abandonaron Rusia.


----------



## faraico (28 Abr 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Es normal que sobreviva a más guerras es más vieja... Sí, cojones sí, salió con la bandera pensando que eran de los suyos, eso no es ser valiente, tuvo suerte que lo ucranianos no son como el ejército ruso y no la mataron.



No es ser valiente decirle a unos tíos armados que no pisen tu bandera, que rechazas su ayuda y que se vayan por donde han venido? 

Seguro que tu les hubieses hecho un mataleon


----------



## visaman (28 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Ya no existe ese escuadrón.
> 
> Ahora forman parte todas de su harén personal.
> 
> ...



ays su padre las mataba polvos que nenaza nos ha salido.


----------



## uberales (28 Abr 2022)

faraico dijo:


> No es ser valiente decirle a unos tíos armados que no pisen tu bandera, que rechazas su ayuda y que se vayan por donde han venido?
> 
> Seguro que tu les hubieses hecho un mataleon



Salió porque pensaba que eran de los suyos eso no es ser valiente, es ser gilipollas o por su edad senil. Decir esas cosas no te hacen más valiente, devolver la comida es ser valiente...


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Abr 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Ooooh viral en Rusia...



Suficiente para cohesionar el país y que sus nietos ardan en deseos de mandaros al infierno a todos vosotros hetairas otánicas


----------



## uberales (28 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Suficiente para cohesionar el país y que sus nietos ardan en deseos de mandaros al infierno a todos vosotros hetairas otánicas



Cohesionar un país que ha perdido más de un 10% de la fuerza invasora, en heridos entre 25-35%, que bien hacéis las irrumadoras de Putin. Cada vez hay más vídeos de madres rusas pidiendo info de donde están sus hijos en el frente. Pero claro no es una guerra de invasión, sino una misión especial con mucha finta.


----------



## otroyomismo (28 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> La parte en que le pisa la bandera muy propagandista no es, y si así fuera podrías encontrar fácilmente la versión son cortes. Yo creo que simplemente al soldado le pareció gracioso putear a la abuela y por eso salió a la luz el vídeo. Hay que dar gracias de que no fuera una bestia sarnosa de azov, o puede que le hubieran cortado el cuello allí mismo a la viejecita.



o igual era una ops de "falsa bandera" para crear un mito ruso y los ukros no eran tan ukros 

vale, ya me voy


----------



## pgas (28 Abr 2022)

Russia Ratchets Up the Pressure - A Son of the New American Revolution


Western military leaders are doing a poor job of hiding their growing consternation about the progress of Russian in achieving the “de-militarization” of Ukraine. Following Poland’s announcement it was sending...




sonar21.com





POLITICO, en un sorprendente acto de periodismo, proporciona un apasionante relato de primera mano de lo que es estar en el lado receptor de la artillería rusa y los bombardeos aéreos en el Donbass. no es bonito:


> _Ochenta millas al norte de la ciudad, el primer teniente Ivan Skuratovsky, que presta servicios en la 25.a Brigada Aerotransportada, le dijo a POLITICO que la ayuda debe llegar de inmediato.
> “La situación es muy mala, [las fuerzas rusas] están usando tácticas de tierra arrasada”, dijo a través de un mensaje de texto el padre casado de dos hijos de 31 años. “Simplemente destruyen todo con artillería, bombardeando día y noche”, dijo a través de un mensaje de texto.
> Teme que si los refuerzos en forma de mano de obra y armamento pesado, en particular apoyo aéreo, no llegan en los próximos días, sus tropas podrían encontrarse en la misma posición que las de Mariupol.
> Skuratovsky describió la situación de sus soldados como “muy desesperada”.
> ...




bah, en burbuja tenemos la suerte de contar con el opinólogo dr menguel lacayo - tiembla carballo - que ha sentenciado sabiamente :
_' los ruskis han perdido el dominio aereo y para más inri están empantanados en una guerra de posiciones, slava ucrania!' _


----------



## visaman (28 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Bulgaria reconsiderará sus contratos con Gazprom por 'inaceptable chantaje'*
> 
> Bulgaria *reconsiderará todos sus contratos con Gazprom*, incluso uno de tránsito, en respuesta al *“chantaje inaceptable”* por parte de esa entidad estatal rusa, que acaba de anunciar el corte de todos sus suministros al país balcánico por no pagar sus facturas en rublos. Así lo ha dicho este miércoles el *primer ministro búlgaro, Kiril Petkov*, al inicio de una sesión del Consejo de Ministros retransmitida en directo por las televisiones nacionales.
> 
> El jefe de Gobierno proeuropeo y reformista, en el poder desde diciembre del año pasado, aseguró que Bulgaria tiene un *plan de acción con fuentes alternativas *para hacer frente al corte de suministro ruso. “El corte por parte de Gazprom es una* violación de los contratos*, un chantaje que consiste en aplicar un plan fuera de esos contratos de pago en rublos a través de terceras personas que no garantiza ni los suministros ni el dinero de los búlgaros. *Nosotros no nos rendimos ante una extorsión así*”, dijo Petkov.



el que tiene el poder de cortar el gas manda y lo sabéis


----------



## Mitrofán (28 Abr 2022)

*the children of kadyrov-95 army *


----------



## visaman (28 Abr 2022)

en fin una cosa sabéis que tipo de duro entrenamiento es el que someten los chechenos a sus barbas me da mi la sensación que son barbas antibalas intrigado hallome


----------



## Expected (28 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Que hay más rápido que una nuclear táctica.....pues eso. Blanco y en botella.


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

En la frontera entre Járkov y Donetsk


Artículo Original: Alexander Kots / Komsomolskaya Pravda “Mira, el mercado funciona. ¡Y las tiendas!”, se presenta por las ventanas del coche en marcha un paisaje desconocido, inusual a ojos de qui…




slavyangrad.es











En la frontera entre Járkov y Donetsk


28/04/2022

Artículo Original: Alexander Kots / Komsomolskaya Pravda 


“Mira, el mercado funciona. ¡Y las tiendas!”, se presenta por las ventanas del coche en marcha un paisaje desconocido, inusual a ojos de quien ha pasado el último mes en la zona de combate. Nos encontramos con el primer atasco de tráfico en Kupriansk, que se encuentra a una hora y media en coche desde Izium, un trayecto en el que no se ve nada menos de blindados Tiger por la carretera. Esta ciudad de la retaguardia está llena de vida civil. Aquí hay bancos junto a las carreteras y tiendas abiertas. Si se quiere, se puede hacer la compra. Solo la falta de semáforos funcionando y el ruido de los generadores recuerdan la falta de luz, que aparece por horas. Aquí no hay devastación, las tropas ucranianas abandonaron la ciudad sin luchar.

Acudimos a la retaguardia para conocer otro sector del frente. Solo está 25 kilómetros, pero está al otro lado de la reserva Oskol y el Ejército Ucraniano ha hecho explotar todos los puentes, por lo que tenemos que hacer un desvío de 180 kilómetros. Podoly, Kurilovka, Novoosinovka… Por el camino hay carteles con el precio de la gasolina en la carretera. Hubo un tiempo en el que este comercio también tuvo su auge en la República de Chechenia en guerra. Solo que entonces en los patios de la población local había pequeñas fábricas y aquí la población lo compra en Rusia o en Lugansk después de que la semana pasada se abriera la ruta Járkov-RPL. Ahora, un litro de gasolina cuesta unos 200 rublos, pero la mayor parte de los coches funcionan con gas.

Sorprendentemente, en la hora y media de tránsito de la vida civil al frente no notamos presencia rusa. Es sutil y no llama la atención aquí. La forma de vida de estos territorios, que hasta ahora habían estado orientados hacia la vecina Rusia, ha cambiado poco. Eso si no tenemos en cuenta las dificultades temporales. En algunos lugares se ve una cola para recoger agua, interrupciones de suministro o colas para llenar el depósito. Aún no se ha establecido completamente el suministro permanente de combustible, que aún es esporádico. Circulamos junto a industrias destruidas, pero nos damos cuenta de que no las ha destruido la guerra sino la independencia.

Los puentes de las zonas cercanas al combate han sido destruidos en el actual conflicto. El navegador se queda constantemente perplejo cuando intentamos buscar un atajo en el siguiente cruce o cruzamos por diques. La población local mira con sospechas nuestro coche con la “Z”. Aquí domina otro signo táctico que no ha recibido tanta atención como merecía: la “O”. Es la agrupación del Distrito Militar Central que, antes de ser desviado en la operación, operaba en la zona de Sumi. Pero al contrario que las tropas “V” y “Z”, ha quedado fuera de los focos.

Avanzamos por la región de Járkov y cruzamos la frontera de la parte de la República Popular de Donetsk ocupada por Ucrania. “¿Cómo os trata la población local?”, preguntamos al comandante que nos da la bienvenida. “Aquí nos tratan bien, todo depende de las autoridades locales. En Konotop, región de Sumi, la dijimos al alcalde que todo saldría bien, que traeríamos ayuda humanitaria. Así que reunió a la población en la plaza y anunció que si no aceptaban nuestra ayuda, empezaríamos a bombardear la ciudad. Y hubo indignación inmediatamente. Algunos _brujos negros _grabaron en video amenazas contra nosotros y nos maldecían deseándonos impotencia. Entonces nuestros _brujos blancos_ grabaron un video como respuesta. Risas y pecados”, se ríe nuestro nuevo amigo. “Aquí hay entendimiento mutuo completo”.

La semana pasada, las tropas del Distrito Militar Central ocuparon con batallas la primera localidad en la antigua región de Donetsk: Lozovoe. “Identificamos los puntos de fuego del enemigo, corregimos el fuego de artillería. El personal mostró valentía, coraje y confianza para avanzar”, informa de una lacónica y clara forma militar el comandante de uno de los grupos de reconocimiento de la 30ª Brigada Motorizadas Separada.

“¿Cómo valoras al oponente?”

“No son idiotas. En algunas zonas tienen algún tipo de plan. Es visible tanto la experiencia soviética como la reciente. Pero aun así infligimos fuertes bajas. Los prisioneros fundamentalmente dicen que no quieren luchar, pero les obligan. Dicen que son algo así como destacamentos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y que los guardas de fronteras están por delante. Y no tienen forma de escapar. Si retroceden, los suyos les dispararán. No tienen fuerza para avanzar. Están entre la espada y la pared”.

“Al entrar en la ciudad, nos encontramos con una gran cantidad de barreras explosivas de minas”, explica otro explorador, el comandante adjunto del pelotón. “Las superamos, expulsamos al enemigo, que retrocedió cinco kilómetros hasta la siguiente localidad. La situación es estable; la moral, alta. La artillería desde el pueblo vecino estaba golpeando a mis soldados, les estaban cubriendo de mortero. Pero, pese a todo, usando los beneficios del terreno, avanzamos. Y conseguimos irrumpir en Lozovoe. El enemigo huyó rápidamente dejando atrás armas, pertenencias y equipamiento.

Baterías de artillería de 122mm y howitzers D-30 están desplegados a un par de kilómetros de Lozovoe. La artillería de la Segunda Guardia del Ejército apoya la ofensiva de infantería. Hace tres días, fueron atacados directamente a dos kilómetros y medio. Ayer ya estaban a siete. Hoy, a once. El enemigo retrocede gradualmente hacia lo profundo de una futura bolsa enorme en la que toda la agrupación de Kiev de Donbass tiene riesgo de caer si no tiene tiempo de abandonar sus posiciones.

De hecho, las tropas rusas replican prácticamente las acciones ofensivas del Ejército Ucraniano en 2014, cuando intentó tomar Slavyansk. El grupo “O” va a Yampol y Krasny Liman para aislar a la aglomeración Slavyansk-Kramatorsk del noroeste. Las tropas que avanzan de Izium bloquean el noroeste. Tropas rusas y de la RPL vienen desde el sureste. Y desde el suroeste, las fuerzas del Ejército de la Federación Rusa y el de la RPD. Se está aclarando gradualmente en el teatro de operaciones la imagen de la batalla por Donbass.


----------



## Arraki (28 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> @visegrad24
> Mantén los ojos en la región de Budjak (en amarillo) en las próximas semanas.
> 
> Un desembarco anfibio ruso allí podría ser posible si Rusia quisiera vincularse con las 1500 y 10 000 tropas aliadas de Transnistria en la vecina Transnistria.
> ...



Altamente improbable .

Si miras el Google Earth se aprecia que la zona tiene largas playas pero casi todas terminan en acantilados imposibles de sortear en un desembarco.

Las zonas que no tienen acantilados están rodeados de marismas. Me pareció ver una zona apta pero muy pequeña para una operación de envergadura.

Lo veo jodido para realizar un desembarco.

Lo que si me pareció una zona apta era la zona a la derecha del puente que bombardearon el otro día.

Pero bueno, solo soy un aficionado y no un experto. ( Aunque creo que mejoraría bastante a los Yagos y Orden Mundiales y demás purria que no dicen más que tonterías)


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> y qué se les habrá perdido a estos en Ucrania... más allá de lamerles el culo a sus vecinos.
> 
> Esto parece un buen momento para hacer un ensaño nuclear de varias decenas de megatones en el ártico pero por error a no demasiada profundidad.




Muchos nazis de Ucrania emigraron a Canadá después de la IIGW. Estos son sus nietos y son igual de nazis para honrar al abuelo.


----------



## visaman (28 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Tiene mentalidad socialista...aunque como a toda jembra de vez en cuando hay que decirle: cari...de eso ya tienes bastante.
> 
> Pero son mas practicas...muy familiares...buenas amantes, ejem...ejem...y buenas esposas en general.
> 
> Temperamentales también...si invades su área de decisión...pero no subnormales ególatras como las hispanistaníes...que TODO es su área de decisión.



me alegro que consiguiera tal joya que disfrutéis de vuestra mutua compañía muchos años.


----------



## visaman (28 Abr 2022)

recordemos lo que hemos perdido por no respetarnos a nosotros mismos y dejar que no nos respeten


----------



## vil. (28 Abr 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Llevamos más de 60 días de guerra (que iban a ser 3) y todavía los fanáticos pro-Putin creen que el ER tiene super armas y que todavía no quiere usar...joder que retrasados jojojojojojojojo
> Rusia es una puta República Bananera y sus super armas imaginarias o solo tienen 3,4 prototipos



Armas, superarmas... en fin... la guerra...

A ver, tú tienes tecnológias sigilosas (stealth, no es), submarinos nucleares, bombas guiadas, portaaviones por un tubo para dar y tomar con ciudades dentro, un avión que es la quintaesencia de la técnica, soldados con exoesqueletos, rádares que son capaces de captar hasta el vuelo de una mariposa, dicen que en Alaska armas que cambian el clima, biotecnologías para matar dos veces a la población, ciencia hasta aburrir y....

UN AFGANO DESCALZO te da una patada en el culo que se siente en la misma HOLLYWOOD...

La verdad es que digas lo que digas por ello, EL TIO SAM no es ninguna república bananera, al menos a mi modo de ver... pero es que algunos teneis una mentalidad algo infantilizada... yo seguro que no me lo tomaría a coña, a pesar de que el puto afgano se ría de ellos...


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> El solomillo de ternera estas navidades en los mercados de mi barrio estaba a 30 pavos el kilo y vamos que ni de coña lo compraría ... A ese precio puedes comprar muchas cosas muy buenas y en buenas cantidades y gastartelo en esa carne a ese precio sólo lo haría si quisiera quemar el dinero. No te podría decir a que precio esta ahora porque en mi barrio solamente hay solomillo en la estantería en Navidad, el resto del año lo más caro el chuleton de Avila a 18 euros el kilo y les cuesta venderlo.




Además no todos los solomillos son solomillos por esas fechas.


----------



## visaman (28 Abr 2022)

unaie dijo:


> Estas despreciando a los catalanes porque no tienen fuerzas armadas. Los Kosovares y Chechenos si las tenian. Tu forma y arma a un ejercito catalan, que eran la base del Reino de Aragon y los almogavares, y seguramente plantearian una fuerte resistencia al ejercito español, que no deja de ser una fuerza combinada de andaluces, murcianos, valencianos y manchegos, basicamente. Los catalanes probablemente, al igual que se organizan mejor en su desarrollo economico regional, tambien serian mas organizados que el ejercito español.



a ver que estas mas perdido que un pulpo en una convención feminista, los almogávares son aragoneses nunca fueron catalanes y nunca lo serán, los catalanes como fuerza bélica solo acumulan derrotas y ala historia me remito.

no te negare que económicamente son organizados, eso viene de la época en la que se dedicaban al trafico de esclavos negros y al bandolerismo, de ahí se saco la base económica que tras la abolición de la esclavitud, fundo la industria catalana con al esclavitud de los obreros pistolerismo etc.. 

y por ultimo calladito estas mas guapo pompero de la ESO


----------



## mazuste (28 Abr 2022)

Así que la cleptocrata Ursula von der Leyen, acusa a Rusia de utilizar el gas 
como "instrumento de chantaje" tras la"bofetada" de Gazprom de interrumpir 
las exportaciones a los perritos probeta, Polonia y Bulgaria, pero las sanciones
y el robo de reservas financieras si son "ustificados e aceptables, igual que
lo es el armar al régimen nazi de Kiev...
Pues que tengan suerte con esa aventura de alto riesgo, porque quienes si se
van a convertir en países golosos y prometedores serán Hungría y Austria,
que les comerán la merienda industrial a poco que afinen.


----------



## Azrael_II (28 Abr 2022)

La wiki borra un artículo sobre una empresa de Hunter Biden




__





Wikipedia borra la entrada de la empresa de Hunter Biden ...


Los editores de Wikipedia eliminaron la entrada de la firma de inversión de Hunter Biden, Rosemont Seneca Partners, a principios de esta...



www.meneame.net


----------



## Mitrofán (28 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Altamente improbable .
> 
> Si miras el Google Earth se aprecia que la zona tiene largas playas pero casi todas terminan en acantilados imposibles de sortear en un desembarco.
> 
> ...



Acantilados en la zona de Budjak ?? ahí no hay más que km de playas, barras arenosas costeras, marismas y tierras de cultivo casi a nivel del mar. lo más alto en toda la costa de Budjak es esta vieja ciudadela en Bílhorod-Dnistrovsky..


----------



## mazuste (28 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Muchos nazis de Ucrania emigraron a Canadá después de la IIGW. Estos son sus nietos y son igual de nazis para honrar al abuelo.



De hecho, a la mayoría de los oficiales nazis de Ucrania, EEUU los sacó del juicio de Nuremberg
y los evacuó a Canadá y EEUU. Nuland, Khagan, Blinken...Proceden de aquellas camadas.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (28 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Armas, superarmas... en fin... la guerra...
> 
> A ver, tú tienes tecnológias sigilosas (stealth, no es), submarinos nucleares, bombas guiadas, portaaviones por un tubo para dar y tomar con ciudades dentro, un avión que es la quintaesencia de la técnica, soldados con exoesqueletos, rádares que son capaces de captar hasta el vuelo de una mariposa, dicen que en Alaska armas que cambian el clima, biotecnologías para matar dos veces a la población, ciencia hasta aburrir y....
> 
> ...



USA 15? años en el terreno en Afganistan,sus soldados con aire acondicionado y play en los cuarteles y tanques...unas 5.000 bajas en 15 años que son más 20 años.
Rusia el supuesto 2 ejército más poderoso del planeta unas 20.000 bajas en 60 días y tanques sin gasofa a 100km de su frontera y robando papeo.
5000 bajas en 20 años te parece darle una patada en el culo a alguien en serio? Y además se follaron a Bin Laden...USA tuvo desgante obvio pero se fue de Afganistán harta de quemar dólares para nada porque militarmente no estaba en ningún limite


----------



## amcxxl (28 Abr 2022)

Se excluye el regreso de la región de Kherson bajo el control de Ucrania, dijo a RIA Novosti el vicepresidente de la administración militar-civil de la región, Kirill Stremousov.


En el territorio liberado de la región de Kharkiv, ya se ha publicado el cuarto número del periódico "Kharkov Z".
También existe una radio del mismo nombre, y tras el suministro de electricidad a la región, se pondrán en marcha torres de televisión para transmitir canales rusos.


Los trofeos están hoy en primera línea. Los paracaidistas ucranianos están corriendo. Corren tan rápido que abandonan el equipo reparable con municiones.


Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron un helicóptero Mi-24 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Kharkiv, informa el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.
Además, dos vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos fueron destruidos en las áreas de los asentamientos de Pesky-Radkovsky y Borshchevka.


Работа российской артиллерии по военным объектам и технике ВСУ в районе Попасной. ЛНР


Ukrovagabundo del sótano de Azovstal pide evacuarlos. Qué hace, eso sí, no en lengua de cerdo, sino en ruso. Porque da miedo y no quiero hacer una mueca.


----------



## NS 4 (28 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Donde va a desembarcar "la mercancia"...nuestro barquito velero???
ayyyy mi madre...la que nos va a liar el felon...


----------



## Seronoser (28 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Qué tamaño aproximado tiene esa nueva región de " Novorusia"?
> 
> Lo mismo es casi como Italia, no?



Pues toda esa zona del mapa sería un 40% del territorio de Ucrania.
Si Ucrania son 600.000 km2, Novorusia equivaldría al territorio de:

- TODO Reino Unido
- 3 Grecias
- 5 Portugales
- 1/2 España


----------



## Arraki (28 Abr 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> Acantilados en la zona de Budjak ?? ahí no hay más que km de playas, barras arenosas costeras, marismas y tierras de cultivo casi a nivel del mar. lo más alto en toda la costa de Budjak es esta vieja ciudadela en Bílhorod-Dnistrovsky..



Igual entendemos lo mismo por acantilados que por barras arenosas costeras.

Desde el propio programa se aprecian, pero en las fotos que acompañan se ve claramente paredes de varios metros que a mi entender hacen imposible un desembarco.

Pero ya digo que no soy un experto, aunque la altura de los mismos ni siquiera me parecían adecuados como cobertura de infantería porque habría que escalar laderas de arena.


----------



## Arraki (28 Abr 2022)

Repetido


----------



## Arraki (28 Abr 2022)

Más repetido


----------



## Arraki (28 Abr 2022)

Copia


----------



## Arraki (28 Abr 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> USA 15? años en el terreno en Afganistan,sus soldados con aire acondicionado y play en los cuarteles y tanques...unas 5.000 bajas en 15 años que son más 20 años.
> Rusia el supuesto 2 ejército más poderoso del planeta unas 20.000 bajas en 60 días y tanques sin gasofa a 100km de su frontera y robando papeo.
> 5000 bajas en 20 años te parece darle una patada en el culo a alguien en serio? Y además se follaron a Bin Laden...USA tuvo desgante obvio pero se fue de Afganistán harta de quemar dólares para nada porque militarmente no estaba en ningún limite



Y sólo tuvieron que matar a 500.000 niños (adultos ya tal) 

Eso lo reconoció Madeleine Albright y dijo que le parecía una cifra adecuada


----------



## Seronoser (28 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> me pregunto cuanto habrá subido el precio de las putas en Alemania porque con el cogollo de espárragos español allí a 8 euros la inflación alemana parece una erección de caballo.
> 
> hoy el modelito de la secretaria de seronoser cual será?



Las rusas visten muy discretas.
Las que enseñan todo son ucras, moldavas o bielorrusas.


----------



## visaman (28 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> España esta condenada, Rusia va por la desintegración de Europa, ya no le interesa.



y que condena tenemos? porque pa lo que se ve venir mejor buscarse un asesor Montoya que nos forme en como sobrevivir en estos tiempos


----------



## Trajanillo (28 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> el que tiene el poder de cortar el gas manda y lo sabéis



No digas que no son entrañables. Bulgaria y la UE hablando de chantajes y de ruptura de contratos cuando:

Estan bloqueando fondos de ciudadanos por el mero hecho de tener la nacionalidad rusa.
Bloquean reservas de un país soberano en sus países.
Expropian propiedades a esos mismos ciudadanos por ser rusos.
Han obligado a irse de Rusia a todas las empresa occidentales, rompiendo estas todos los contratos que tuvieran en Rusia.
Estan armando a Ucrania hasta los dientes en lugar de proponer la paz.
Y muchas cosas más que me dejo.
Pero el chantaje lo hace el otro, mucha culpa de todo esto es el comportamiento infantil que se ha instaurado en occidente.


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> ¿Eso de Yellowstone es como las mini bombas atómicas en contenedores y electrodomésticos, no? Un cuento asusta viejas. Pregunto.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk




No. Es una espantosa posibilidad.


----------



## amcxxl (28 Abr 2022)

Exclusivo: Iskander desnazifica dos MLRS "Hurricane" de gays pasivos de ZSU en el camino a Geevka (25 km al oeste de Balakleya)


En la región de Kherson de Ucrania, que está bajo el control del ejército ruso, se han formado administraciones militares y civiles, dijo a RIA Novosti Kirill Stremousov, jefe del comité para salvar la región de Kherson "Por la paz y el orden".


LPR.
⚡NOTICIAS EXCLUSIVAS⚡
Se está llevando a cabo un asalto a gran escala en Popasna. Denis Kulaga compartió imágenes de la línea del frente: el silbido de proyectiles volando justo en la cabeza, explosiones y humo espeso.
"La situación es alarmante, pero funciona. Ahora mostraremos cómo se ven las posiciones de frente de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania"


Bastrykin celebró una reunión en Lugansk para investigar crímenes contra civiles y militares rusos en Donbass y Ucrania


¿CÓMO MIERDA ES ESTO?
Los ex empleados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que están en nuestro cautiverio, escriben una petición masiva al Jefe de la RPD con la solicitud de que les emita pasaportes de un ciudadano de la República.


----------



## NS 4 (28 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> De hecho, a la mayoría de los oficiales nazis de Ucrania, EEUU los sacó del juicio de Nuremberg
> y los evacuó a Canadá y EEUU. Nuland, Khagan, Blinken...Proceden de aquellas camadas.



Algun articulo al respecto...o libro que lo cuente???

Muy buen apunte...


----------



## NS 4 (28 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Y sólo tuvieron que matar a 500.000 niños (adultos ya tal)
> 
> Eso lo reconoció Madeleine Albright y dijo que le parecía una cifra adecuada



Dolares del contrabando internacional de opiaceos...doy fe.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Abr 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa vislumbramos algo de la perdida de más territorio ucraniano…
En la región de Kherson, se excluyó el retorno de la región al control de Ucrania








В Херсонской области исключили возвращение региона под контроль Украины


Возвращение освобожденной от украинских националистов Херсонской области обратно под контроль Украины исключено, заявил РИА Новости заместитель председателя... РИА Новости, 28.04.2022




ria.ru


----------



## amcxxl (28 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Expropian propiedades a esos mismos ciudadanos por ser rusos.



expropiar es cuando te pagan
confiscar es si hay una causa para ello (por ejemplo, cometes un delito y te confiscan el dinero)

lo que hacen es ROBAR





Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Poco a poco y sin pausa vislumbramos algo de la perdida de más territorio ucraniano…
> En la región de Kherson, se excluyó el retorno de la región al control de Ucrania
> 
> 
> ...




Kherson y la costa de Zaporozhie dejaran de existir como regiones y volveran a ser la provincia de Tvarida, con Crimea

Putin lo dijo claro, si tiran las estatuas de Lenin, se vuelve a 1917


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Abr 2022)

Algunos hablaban ayer de la precisión de los iskander, video.

" El video a continuación muestra cómo la tripulación del OTRK móvil ruso toma una posición de disparo. Las coordenadas del objetivo se reciben a bordo del lanzador, la tripulación realiza los preparativos previos al lanzamiento y lanza un cohete que se eleva hacia el cielo .

Como resultado, dos sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple (MLRS) de fabricación soviética del calibre 220-mm 9K57 "Uragan" de la APU de fabricación soviética se destruyen con un golpe preciso. Golpe de objetivo confirmado. Ocurrió cerca de la aldea de Geyivka (Geivka) en la región de Kharkiv, ubicada a 25 km al oeste de la ciudad de Balakliya, controlada por unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. 

Al mismo tiempo, no se reveló información sobre el área donde se encontraba el Iskander en ese momento, pero este es probablemente el territorio de Rusia, ya que el alcance de este sistema de armas es de hasta 500 km y simplemente no había necesidad de traer al territorio de Ucrania. Además, el alcance objetivo mínimo para los misiles de esta familia OTRK es de 50 km."


----------



## Seronoser (28 Abr 2022)

Dicen los medios que la inflación cae!!!

Eso sí, al 8,4%       
Qué manera de manipular

La inflación cae al 8,4% en abril por el abaratamiento de la energía


----------



## visaman (28 Abr 2022)

putin en modo ''cagala venga alegrame el dia''


----------



## Billy Ray (28 Abr 2022)

unaie dijo:


> Estas despreciando a los catalanes porque no tienen fuerzas armadas. Los Kosovares y Chechenos si las tenian. Tu forma y arma a un ejercito catalan, que eran la base del Reino de Aragon y los almogavares, y seguramente plantearian una fuerte resistencia al ejercito español, que no deja de ser una fuerza combinada de andaluces, murcianos, valencianos y manchegos, basicamente. Los catalanes probablemente, al igual que se organizan mejor en su desarrollo economico regional, tambien serian mas organizados que el ejercito español.



¿Como hicieron en la guerra civil?........................


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Empieza po ch y acaba por na
> 
> y algo del medio




A cambio de sus ingentes recursos minerales.


----------



## visaman (28 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> He mirado en google que tipo de carne es la "Rind" filet por si es carne de Kobe y resulta que es solomillo de ternera.



falta el tikect del puticlub y el de la gasolinera alemana para tener el cuadro general


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Si es así no entiendo por qué la OTAN no entra con todo lo gordo y se acaba la guerra en dos tardes. Eso descontando de quién se está beneficiando de que el conflicto se alargue. Imagina ahora 60 días más y como estaremos para entonces.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk




La OTAN es un Tigre de papel.
Hace tiempo lo habría hecho si pudiera.


----------



## visaman (28 Abr 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Tal cual, carne de ternera.
> 
> Y si la están pagando a casi 60€ el kilo ya en Alemania, me temo que como poco, se nos pone en 30 o 40€ para unos meses por aquí.
> 
> ...



na cómprate la escopetilla gamo del 5,5 y sal a cazar al campo


----------



## Billy Ray (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## vil. (28 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> CANDELA .....
> El clapham acaba de revisar la cotizacion del Zloty polaco .
> Bueno , desde la anexion de Crimea ( 2014 ) Polonia se convirtio en el " poli malo " de la UE , el Zloty ha perdido un 50 % de valor frente al dolar . Una put$#@a ruina . De 3 miseros Zlotys por dolar en 2014 a casi 4.5 ahora . 1.5 Zloty de mas
> El que ganaba 3000 Zlotys al mes ( 1000 $ ) en 2014 , hoy gana 671 miseros $ .



Voy a hacer una pequeña matización... para que se entienda cómo funciona la economía...

Según lo puesto por el conforero, el señor que ganaba 3000 eslotis y eran 1000 dolaretes y hoy sólo gana en dolaretes 671, habría perdido un poder de compra del 35% más o menos... pero... aaaahhhh, la economía es esa ciencia compleja y un tanto cabreante...

Vayamos a números más de andar por tierra firme...

El señor de los 3000 eslotis podía estar cabreado hasta febrero, pero desde febrero... hagamos números:

El señor del esloti de 2014 eran 1000 dólares... el petroleo en 2014 anduvo por los 65 dólares... es decir el señor de los 3000 eslotis podía comprar en ese año cada mes unos 15 barriles, más o menos...

El señor de los 3000 esloti en 2022, tras lo de Rusia y Ucrania, y que ya sólo gana 671 dólares al cambio pues quiere comprar barriles de petroleo y se encuentra con un valor del barril a unos 100 dólares, más o menos.. COMPRA 6,7 BARRILES como mucho... es decir unos 2,2 barriles cada 1000 eslotis... pongamos que ha conseguido una suba de un 25% en estos años vía inflación y subida salarial, pues entonces a día de hoy puede comprar 8,9 barriles...

Es decir algo más de un 40% de pérdida de poder de compra... alguien pensará que para ese mísero 5% no valía la pena este post...

Hagan unas cuentas y pongan que el barril sube a 110 dólares y el esloti pasa a valer 4,7... simples no sean vagos... aaaaaahhhh... 4000 eslotis serían 638 dólares y ellos a 110 dólares el barril supondrían 5,8 barriles, es decir que en apenas unos meses podría encontrarse que ha perdido en poder de compra un 30% más, pero en bruto y con el 2014 serían ahora de un 60%... pasando de los 15 barriles mes a apenas 6 barriles mes...

Se entiende lo que es la inflación...

Ahora hagan este juego con SUS AHORROS... verán que gracia da...

Dicen algunos INDIGENTES MENTALES Y ECONÓMICOS que Rusia está perdiendo la guerra, dicen que manipula su moneda y dicen que... 

Hagan números y verán que gracia les da lo de la guerra y nuestros dirigentes...


----------



## visaman (28 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> RUSIA NO PARA DE AVANZAR Y AVANZAR DESPACIO
> 
> 
> LO SUKROS DE ESTE HILO OS VAIS A COMER MIERDA
> ...



tenéis allí solomillo de ternera pa comer alma de kantarosky


----------



## mazuste (28 Abr 2022)

Ya saben: Rusia está colapsando...Y tal y cual.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Abr 2022)

Buen artículo para comprender sobre los acontecimientos, no como la lamentable prensa EU.

*¿Puede Rusia garantizar la seguridad de Transnistria en caso de un ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania?*


Los últimos días han pasado bajo la ansiosa expectativa de la perspectiva de abrir un segundo frente antirruso. Hay mucha evidencia de que el bloque de la OTAN, junto con Ucrania, finalmente puede resolver el "problema de Transnistria" por la fuerza. ¿Qué significará esto para nuestro país? ¿Podemos evitar de alguna manera la masacre del enclave prorruso en Moldavia? 


El conflicto de Transnistria es uno de los más antiguos y dolorosos del espacio postsoviético. Sus orígenes se encuentran en el colapso de la URSS, cuando Moldavia recibió la "independencia", ya principios de los años 90 del siglo pasado comenzaron allí violentos enfrentamientos interétnicos, que se detuvieron solo después de la intervención directa del ejército ruso. Los principales problemas de la emergente República de Moldavia de Pridnestrovian son su estatus legal no reconocido, así como la ausencia de una frontera común con la Federación Rusa. El PMR se extiende a lo largo del Dniéster, principalmente a lo largo de su margen izquierdo, y se encuentra entre Moldavia y Ucrania. Además, esta es probablemente la región más pro-rusa en el espacio postsoviético: la bandera de la Federación Rusa se usa en el PMR como la segunda bandera del estado, el escudo de armas es casi indistinguible del escudo de armas de Moldavia SSR, el idioma ruso tiene el estatus de idioma estatal junto con el ucraniano y el moldavo,

Por razones obvias, este enclave claramente prorruso en el Dniéster es muy desagradable para Chisinau, Bucarest, que sueña con tragarse Moldavia, Kiev, así como Bruselas y Washington. Sin embargo, fue difícil tomar y resolver este problema así, ya que el PMR tiene sus propias fuerzas armadas, y el ejército ruso está estacionado oficialmente allí, protegiendo los enormes depósitos de municiones del ejército soviético en Kolbasna, y las fuerzas de mantenimiento de la paz que aseguran que el conflicto interétnico en Transnistria es así y permaneció congelado.

Pero con la llegada al poder en Moldavia del presidente proestadounidense Sandu, que es al mismo tiempo ciudadano de Moldavia y Rumania, así como con el inicio de una operación militar especial para desmilitarizar y desnazificar Ucrania, el bloque de la OTAN abrió una ventana de oportunidad para una solución final al “problema de Transnistria”.

*segundo frente*

Como hemos discutido en detalle anteriormente , para una victoria convincente sobre Ucrania, el ejército ruso deberá realizar tres tareas: derrotar a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el Donbass, privando a Kiev de sus fuerzas más preparadas para el combate, aislar a Nezalezhnaya de los mares de Azov y Negro, y luego llevar a cabo una operación para aislar Ucrania occidental del centro, deteniendo el suministro de combustible, armas y municiones de los países de la OTAN.

Hasta la fecha, solo se ha completado una parte de estas tareas estratégicamente importantes: la región de Kherson y el sur de Zaporozhye han sido liberadas, es decir, el Mar de Azov y el corredor terrestre a Crimea han sido tomados bajo el control control de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF. Rustam Minnekayev, Comandante Adjunto del Distrito Militar Central, habló sobre el contenido específico de la segunda etapa de la NMD hace unos días:

Desde el comienzo de la segunda fase de la operación especial, que ya comenzó hace apenas dos días, una de las tareas del ejército ruso es establecer el control total sobre el Donbass y el sur de Ucrania. Esto proporcionará un corredor terrestre a Crimea, así como influirá en los objetos vitales de la economía ucraniana ...

El control sobre el sur de Ucrania es otra salida en Transnistria, donde también hay hechos de opresión de la población de habla rusa. . Aparentemente, ahora estamos en guerra con todo el mundo, como lo estuvo durante la Gran Guerra Patria, toda Europa, todo el mundo estaba contra nosotros.
Entonces, de un líder militar de alto rango, se dijo que los objetivos prioritarios son la derrota de la agrupación Donbass de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, aislar a Ucrania del Mar Negro (Azov ya está bajo nuestro control) y llegar a la frontera. con Transnistria. Y entonces comenzó.

Toda una serie de ataques terroristas ha tenido lugar en el territorio de la república no reconocida en los últimos días. Se introdujo un nivel rojo de amenaza terrorista, el desfile del 9 de mayo se canceló debido a la posibilidad de provocaciones. Se han establecido puestos de control en la frontera con Moldavia y Ucrania. Las Fuerzas Armadas de PMR y el contingente militar ruso han sido puestos en alerta máxima. Se informa que el ejército rumano apareció en el territorio de Moldavia, imitando a los guerreros locales. En Kiev, el exasesor del Ministro de Defensa de Ucrania, Yuriy Butusov, hizo una declaración resonante:

Solo quedaba una oportunidad para salvar a Mariupol: un golpe para Transnistria. La única posibilidad de salvar a nuestros prisioneros ahora es la desmilitarización de la Transnistria ocupada de los grupos de bandidos ilegales que se han apoderado de esta parte legal de Moldavia.
En cuanto a "salvar a Mariupol", esto es, por supuesto, absurdo, ya que la ciudad ya ha sido liberada por las tropas rusas, solo quedan los últimos restos nazis en las mazmorras de Azovstal, de donde saldrán cuando se agoten los suministros de alimentos. o se autodestruirán voluntariamente allí, recurriendo al canibalismo. Un ataque a Transnistria podría permitir que toda esta pandilla ucraniano-OTAN resuelva otros problemas más apremiantes.

*En primer lugar*Desafortunadamente, tenemos que admitir que las Fuerzas Armadas de TMR y el pequeño contingente ruso no se opondrán al ejército ucraniano entrenado, bien armado y motivado por la venganza por su cuenta. La geografía misma de la república, que es estrecha y se extiende a lo largo del Dniéster, no permitirá que los defensores resistan durante mucho tiempo contra la ofensiva a gran escala de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Además, en Kiev piden simplemente bombardear todo este territorio con artillería de cañón de largo alcance, MLRS y misiles, evitando pérdidas de personal. Esta es una amenaza muy seria y absolutamente realista.

*En segundo lugar*, la eliminación del PMR con la ayuda de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania permitirá que el bloque de la OTAN tome el control de Transnistria de la mano del ejército rumano, fortaleciendo las posiciones de la Alianza del Atlántico Norte en la región del Mar Negro. Es de vital importancia para Kiev mantener el acceso al puerto de Odessa. Los británicos y los estadounidenses están muy interesados en mantener a Ucrania en su costa del Mar Negro, donde sin duda aparecerán sus nuevas bases militares en el futuro, si el régimen criminal de Zelensky aún resiste.

*En tercer lugar*, después del inicio de las entregas de modernos misiles antibuque a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, la operación de aterrizaje de la Armada rusa en la región de Odessa se vuelve casi imposible. La trágica muerte del buque insignia ruso, el crucero "Moskva", puede servir como una clara confirmación de esto. Todo lo que queda es una operación terrestre de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas con el objetivo de abrirse paso en Transnistria, pero requerirá el uso de fuerzas muy grandes. Nikolaev y Odessa aún permanecen bajo el control de Kiev, allí hay fuertes guarniciones. Tendremos que realizar marchas forzadas a lo largo de distancias considerables, dejando a un peligroso enemigo en la retaguardia, así como aguantar los principales ataques de aviones y misiles de crucero en la región del Mar Negro. Para el bloqueo de estas ciudades, convertidas en áreas fortificadas, habrá que dejar fuerzas serias. Todo esto significa que el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF se verá obligado a aliviar la presión sobre la agrupación Donbass de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania,

Finalmente, la caída de Transnistria será una gran derrota de imagen para Moscú y una victoria moral para Kiev y sus curadores. La situación es muy, muy grave. Quizás sería mejor si, en la primera etapa de la NMD, las fuerzas máximas del ejército ruso no fueran lanzadas cerca de Kiev, sino inmediatamente sobre el cerco del grupo Donbass de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y en dirección a Odessa y Transnistria. Esto permitiría resolver con prontitud las tareas estratégicas prioritarias. Pero lo hecho, hecho está.

*¿Cómo prevenir la caída de Transnistria?*

Hay un matiz importante, que por alguna razón muchas personas olvidan. A diferencia de DPR y LPR, Rusia no reconoce oficialmente a PMR. Por lo tanto, legalmente sigue siendo parte de Moldavia. Un ataque a Transnistria por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania constituirá de jure una agresión militar contra un miembro asociado de la Unión Europea: la República de Moldavia. Esto se puede eludir solo si la propia presidenta Sandu le pide ayuda militar a Kyiv. Sin embargo, si las fuerzas de paz rusas que están allí sobre la base de un acuerdo de armisticio sufren, entonces Moscú tendrá todas las razones para declarar la guerra a Chisinau y Kiev, dejando el formato limitado de la operación especial.

La transición a una guerra a gran escala con Ucrania le dará a Rusia la oportunidad de cortar el suministro de energía a través de su territorio a Europa, así como advertir oficialmente a los países de la OTAN que el Ministerio de Defensa ruso considerará que cualquier asistencia militar a Kiev entrará en el guerra del lado de Nezalezhnaya con todas las consecuencias consiguientes. Además, para el primer disparo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en dirección a Transnistria, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF tendrán que responder con un ataque con misiles puntuales contra edificios administrativos en la capital ucraniana. Moldavia también se convertirá en un objetivo legítimo para los ataques rusos.

Esta es la única forma en que Rusia en la situación actual puede garantizar la seguridad del PMR y una victoria convincente sobre el Ukroreich sin marchas forzadas apresuradas a Transnistria.

Autor: Serguéi Marchhetsky

Aunque sigo creyendo un desembarco cerca de Odessa, aunque mucho más adelante, dije no antes de Junio, y creo que será mucho más adelante.

No veo problema para el desembarco en lugar que sea, debido a la esquadra de submarinos que tiene la flota del mar negro, todavía no han hecho aparición. Además deben tener mapeada toda la zona minada frente a la costa además de poseer 9 dragaminas la flota del Mar Negro.


----------



## Billy Ray (28 Abr 2022)

Este ha dejado la propaganda un poco de lado después de algunos ridículos:



Este sin embargo continua diciendo gilipolleces:


----------



## crocodile (28 Abr 2022)

“Si los rusos logran llegar a Tiraspol, será el fin de Moldavia”, exprimer ministro de Moldavia, Iurie Leanca.

“Si Bucarest y Chisinau no implementan ciertos escenarios. Nuestro único escenario es unire (el nombre del movimiento para la unificación de Rumania y Moldavia). Cuando Rumanía da este paso junto con Chisinau, inmediatamente caemos bajo el paraguas de seguridad de la OTAN y la Unión Europea”.

@vorposte


----------



## chemarin (28 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Hace tiempo un exmilitar de gUSAnia* decía que los planes del pentágono era llevar la guerra contra: irak, siria, líbano e Irán en ese orden... pero nunca contaron con el factor rusia...!! que les arruino todo el plan...!! sabían que rusia se iba a oponer.. pero jamás pensaron que rusia estuviera preparado para el conflicto tan rápido..!!



Imagino que te refieres a Wesley Clark, me sorprendió en su día su sinceridad, también da muestras de lo arrogantes y fuertes que se sentían entonces, los planes eran invadir 7 países:

Pero EEUU se debilitó mucho en Irak, no creo que haya sido solo por la resistencia que les ha puesto Rusia, la propia población de EEUU está con la mosca tras la oreja, las guerras desgastan mucho, incluso aunque las ganes.


----------



## amcxxl (28 Abr 2022)

❗El presidente de Bulgaria se opuso al suministro de armas a Ucrania


*Los medios rusos llegaron al fondo de un dato interesante: la esposa y los hijos de Zelensky ya recibieron la ciudadanía británica.* 
*Vamos, él mismo lo recibió, aunque esto debería ser contrario a la constitución de Ucrania.*
Pero los padres del maldito payaso se negaron a ser leales.


¡Los terroristas de Zelensky estaban preparando un ataque a la planta de energía nuclear!
Dos vehículos aéreos no tripulados kamikaze de militantes de Zelensky Warmate (de fabricación polaca) fueron derribados en Energodar.
Según información preliminar, su objetivo era la central nuclear de Zaporozhye.
¡Los restos del UAV que se dirigía a la central nuclear de Zaporozhye más poderosa de Europa!


Kiev propone cambiar el nombre de la calle Leo Tolstoy a la calle Regimiento Azov - Oficina del alcalde


Medvedev sobre las demandas de imponer sanciones contra el patriarca Kirill y las redadas en iglesias en Ucrania: los degenerados termonucleares han escalado


El Comité de Investigación de Rusia abrió una causa penal sobre la rehabilitación del nazismo contra un periodista y participante del programa de televisión "¿Qué? ¿Dónde? ¿Cuándo?" Rovshan Askerova


----------



## visaman (28 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> En mi barrio las piernas de cordero desaparecieron de las carnicerias cuando llegaron a 12 euros el kilo ... Pues creo que el solomillo se fue para no volver.



na lo que va imperar será arroz legumbres y palitos de merluza en oferta, la carne ya será cada día mas un lujo, en tu barrio off course


----------



## Billy Ray (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## midelburgo (28 Abr 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> *the children of kadyrov-95 army *



Este video es brutal. En primer lugar es alucinante como los rusos han conseguido darle la vuelta a la tortilla y hacer de sus mayores enemigos, sus mayores aliados. Luego esta la relación de Rusia con el islam. La imagen de los 4 minaretes con la bandera rusa. El video acaba con un allahu akbar. Han conseguido un equilibrio para utilizar el exceso de energía de esta gente.
La impresión que creo que quiere dar el video es que los padres pueden morir tranquilos en la guerra que sea, porque ya se han reproducido, dejan la continuidad de su estirpe asegurada y los combatientes de la próxima guerra siendo preparados. Algo muy del gusto islámico. Pero a ver cuantos europeos pueden decir algo parecido.


----------



## visaman (28 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El problema de la electrificación ferroviaria en una guerra es algo muy curioso…muy interesante.



esa es una cosa muy curiosa pero también el mantenimiento de la linea de toma de corriente por el pantógrafo, requiere personal especializado que suele ser muy escaso.


----------



## visaman (28 Abr 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Pero si les hace falta nada, ¿no ves que EEUU reducirá la URS mongoloide turcochina a cenizas radiactivas en cuanto ataquen un país de la OTAN?
> 
> 
> 
> El día que los yankis nos dejen con el culo al aire va a ser



serás violado por todas las charos de tu curro como poco


----------



## Billy Ray (28 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> serás violado por todas las charos de tu curro como poco



Pero violado con dildos para sado, que no se haga ilusiones...


----------



## visaman (28 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Y no solo eso, tanto la OTAN como Rusia usarían una parte muy importante de sus ojivas nucleares sobre las principales ciudades del adversario, de hecho algunas de las ojivas más potentes serían utilizadas para ello.
> 
> Solo hay que tener en cuenta estas declaraciones del traidor de Gorbachov sobre el misil SS-18 Satan que equipa ojivas de 1 Megatón, por ponerlo en contexto con su contraparte Norteamericana, los Minuteman III o los Trident D5 equipan ojivas con 475 Kilotones
> 
> ...



pues no te creas esta cerca cuando haga mi próximo intento de dejar de fumar y ya falta poco.


----------



## visaman (28 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Pero violado con dildos para sado, que no se haga ilusiones...



esastamente


----------



## amcxxl (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## visaman (28 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Ese es un super de los caros (los que estan en las estaciones y sitios similares en ciudades grandes)
> 
> En un super online random los precios son algo mas bajos (aunque caros de cojones en comparación con navidades).
> 
> ...



vas a tener que racionar hasta el sexo ya que los grossen condonen tallen XXXXL que como buen forero usas están subiendo de precio muchísimo.

de todos modos Alemania desde hace tiempo no es pàis para viejos y cada día menos para alemanes


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> No pongo el video porque es lo mas brutal que he visto en esta guerra.
> 
> 18+ Degradación completa de Ucrania. El bastardo come los restos de una persona fallecida, a juzgar por la técnica: un soldado ucraniano. Caníbales, maníacos y sádicos han salido de las sombras, y ahora, sin dudarlo, están demostrando sus retorcidas entrañas.
> 
> ...



Cuando dijo que Ucrania es una Boca del Infierno, no estoy usando un giro literario.


----------



## Billy Ray (28 Abr 2022)

_Rezo para que el presidente @ZelenskyyUa deje de dejarse manipular por Occidente y por los fascistas de su propio país. Está claro que los soldados ucranianos no pueden ganar contra Rusia. ¡Dejen de enviarlos a morir innecesariamente! Perdona sus vidas y negocia la paz AHORA._


----------



## visaman (28 Abr 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Es una guerra y la peña va de anfetas, farla y vodka hasta las orejas y encima son críos de 20 años. Se lo pasan entre ellos hasta que uno lo ve de una manera distinta.
> 
> También muchos no deberían mandar videos de sus novias acariciándose el conejo y mira la de videos que hay así en internet.



criterio de busqueda ¿conejas acarician conejo? confusivo es


----------



## vil. (28 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1040071




Espero que esos mandos británicos tengan la cordura suficiente para OBLIGAR a retirarse de esas posiciones y buscar posiciones defensivas más defendibles y sobre todo que OBLIGUEN a los rusos a renunciar a la defensiva... que APUESTO LO QUE SEA que no lo harán... pero hoder, que esas posiciones van a costar PASTIZALES y conseguiran ARRUINAR a Europa al completo... además de perder todo el material y a una inmensa cantidad de soldados, que LUEGO sí podrían ser IMPORTANTES al menos para mantener la presión sobre Rusia y no menos poder negociar un alto el fuego sin renuncias, que eso sería ya a día de hoy lo máximo que podrían conseguir los ucranianos y lo mejor para Europa...

Un alto el fuego INDEFINIDO y una NEGOCIACIÓN PERPETUA con ciertas garantías...


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (28 Abr 2022)

*Finlandia y Suecia serán recibidos 'con los brazos abiertos' en la OTAN si se postulan: Jens Stoltenberg

El ministro de defensa del Reino Unido repite la afirmación de que es 'legítimo' que Ucrania ataque objetivos logísticos dentro de Rusia

Algunos de los mayores importadores de gas de Europa se preparan para pagar en rublos*


----------



## pemebe (28 Abr 2022)

Russia doubles fossil fuel revenues since invasion of Ukraine began


Country receives about €62bn from exports of oil, gas and coal in two months, with Germany the biggest importer




www.theguardian.com





*Rusia casi ha duplicado sus ingresos por la venta de combustibles fósiles a la UE durante los dos meses de guerra en Ucrania, beneficiándose de la subida de los precios aunque los volúmenes se hayan reducido.*

Rusia ha ingresado unos 62.000 millones de euros por las exportaciones de petróleo, gas y carbón en los dos meses transcurridos desde el inicio de la invasión, según un análisis de los movimientos de barcos y cargas realizado por el Centro de Investigación sobre Energía y Aire Limpio.

Para la UE,* las importaciones fueron de unos 44.000 millones de euros en los dos últimos meses*, frente a los 140.000 millones de euros de todo *el año pasado, es decir, unos 12.000 millones de euros al mes.*

Aunque las exportaciones de Rusia se han visto reducidas por la guerra y las sanciones, el dominio del país como fuente de gas ha supuesto que el corte de los suministros no ha hecho más que aumentar los precios, que ya eran elevados debido a la escasez de oferta mientras las economías mundiales se recuperaban de la pandemia de Covid-19. *Los envíos de crudo desde Rusia a puertos extranjeros cayeron un 30% en las tres primeras semanas de abril, en comparación con las tasas de enero y febrero, antes de la invasión, según los datos de la CREA.*

Pero los precios más altos que Rusia puede obtener por su petróleo y gas hacen que sus ingresos, que van a parar casi directamente al gobierno ruso a través de empresas dominadas por el Estado, hayan aumentado incluso mientras las sanciones y las restricciones a la exportación se hacen sentir. Rusia ha atrapado a la UE en una trampa en la que nuevas restricciones harán subir aún más los precios, amortiguando sus ingresos a pesar de los esfuerzos de los gobiernos de la UE.

*Lauri Myllyvirta, analista principal de CREA, dijo que el dinero en efectivo apuntalaba el esfuerzo bélico de Putin,

Alemania fue el mayor importador en los dos últimos meses*, a pesar de las repetidas declaraciones del gobierno de que dejar de depender del petróleo ruso era una prioridad. *El país pagó unos 9.000 millones de euros por las importaciones durante el periodo. Italia y los Países Bajos también fueron grandes importadores, con unos 6.800 millones de euros y 5.600 millones de euros respectivamente, *

"Dos meses después de que Putin invadiera Ucrania, *Alemania sigue financiando el fondo de guerra ruso con 4.500 millones de euros al mes.* Berlín es el mayor comprador de combustibles fósiles rusos", declaró a The Guardian Bernice Lee, directora de investigación del grupo de expertos Chatham House. "El mundo espera que Alemania demuestre fuerza y determinación frente a Rusia, pero en lugar de ello está financiando la guerra y bloqueando un embargo europeo sobre el petróleo ruso".

*Resumen: Vendiendo menos crudo, gas y carbon ha ingresado prácticamente el doble.*


----------



## Giordano Bruno (28 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Y sólo tuvieron que matar a 500.000 niños (adultos ya tal)
> 
> Eso lo reconoció Madeleine Albright y dijo que le parecía una cifra adecuada



Más a mi favor....500k+200k o más de militares contra 5000 bajas Yankees y alguno dice que los Afganos con sus babuchas y cabras les pegaron una patada y perdieron la guerra...pues nada


----------



## lasoziedad (28 Abr 2022)

*Hungría confirma que pagará el gas y el petróleo rusos en rublos*

El *Gobierno de Hungría* ha confirmado que utilizará el sistema de pagos puesto en funcionamiento por Rusia para *pagar en rublos las importaciones de petróleo y gas*, tras la batería de sanciones impuestas contra Moscú por su invasión militar de Ucrania.

El *ministro de Exteriores húngaro, Peter Szijjarto*, ha argumentado la decisión de Budapest en una entrevista concedida a la cadena de televisión estadounidense CNN y ha resaltado que *"el 85% del suministro gas" y "el 65% del suministro de petróleo" llegan desde Rusia*.

"¿Por qué? *Está determinado por la infraestructura. No es por diversión, no hemos elegido esta situación"*, ha justificado, antes de incidir que *no hay fuentes alternativas* que permitan a Hungría dejar de importar energía desde Rusia.

Las palabras de Szijjarto han llegado después de que la *presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen*, denunciara ayer el* "chantaje inaceptable" de Rusia con el corte de suministro de gas a Polonia y Bulgaria* por negarse a pagar en rublos.


----------



## visaman (28 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Argelia tampoco es Siria o Irak. Ojito con el ejército argelino, que se folla a media europa sin pestañear.



hay que reconocer que los argelinos están bien armados y entrenados pero me parece que carecen de medios de desembarco anfibios y una marina algo decente, de lo contrario ya nos habrían invadido con las tropas rusas que estaban de maniobras vía benidorm y el antonio se habría rendido.


----------



## coscorron (28 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> na lo que va imperar será arroz legumbres y palitos de merluza en oferta, la carne ya será cada día mas un lujo, en tu barrio off course



Palitos de merluza los domingos .. o algunos domingos.


----------



## Fmercury1980 (28 Abr 2022)

*El próximo domingo 1 de Mayo, el rublo ruso deviene moneda de curso legal en Jersón. Durante 4 meses habrá una coexistencia grivna-rublo:*

*








Kherson switches to ruble from May 1 - deputy chair


The Russian-controlled Kherson region will be moving to the ruble payment zone starting May 1, the regional administration deputy chairman Kirill Stremousov told RIA News on Thursday.




www.teletrader.com




*


----------



## visaman (28 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham no entiende NA . Y si el clapham, que es un bicho y todo lo sabe ...bueno " casi " todo o cuarto y mitad esta mas perdido que Hansel en el Pirineo aragones es porque esta Guerra / Liberacion / Operacion " Especial " no la entiende nadie
> El rublo a 73.8 , hoyga , casi 10 rublos menos que hace dos meses . Rusia en Guerra y su moneda sube un 10 % . Really ?
> El EURO , la moneda de la Eurozona , que en si , es la 2da economia del mundo en PIB , cayendo en picado .
> A 1.05 ahora mismo . Pero esto que cogno es ? Luego el clapham se conecta , enciende el desrutizador VPN wifi pirata para recibir los mensajes de su contacto armenia y esta le dice que Rusia no esta en Guerra . Que la DUMA esta de vacaciones .....
> ...



pa empezar le tiras los tejos ala ursula via mail y pa seguir te apuntas aal vendimia en jumilla, que no das una ni queriendo y dile ala armenia que quedamos pa follar y tal.


----------



## visaman (28 Abr 2022)

aquí la portavoz del orban explicando las cosas con claridad y harmonía


----------



## lasoziedad (28 Abr 2022)

*Odesa envia fuerzas a la frontera con Transnistria tras los últimos incidentes*

*Las fuerzas de defensa de la región de Odesa*, en el sur de Ucrania y a orillas del mar Negro, han *reforzado la protección de la frontera estatal con Moldavia*, tras los incidentes ocurridos en los últimos días en la *república separatista moldava de Transnistria*.

*Esta medida se adopta ante "una serie de provocaciones rusas en la autodeclarada república separatista de Transnistria"*, tal y como ha afirmado Serhii Bratchuk, portavoz de la administración militar regional de Odesa, en su cuenta de Telegram, citado por la agencia local Ukrinform.

*La región de Odesa*, cuya capital del mismo nombre se encuentra a orillas del mar Negro, *es fronteriza con Transnitria y ha sufrido en los últimos días varios bombardeos rusos* que han destrozado parte de sus infraestructuras.

Por su parte, *las autoridades prorrusas de Transnistria han denunciado varios ataques en su territorio*, que muchos expertos ven como *operaciones de falsa bandera* para justificar actos de desestabilización que podrían implicar a Moldavia en el conflicto.

"Las fuerzas de defensa continúan realizando tareas de combate en la protección y defensa de Odesa y la región. En particular, *hemos reforzado la protección de la frontera estatal con la llamada Transnistria, donde continúan las provocaciones rusas para crear ciertos centros de tensión"*, ha dicho Bratchuk.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (28 Abr 2022)

Estos muertos sí que se mueven:


----------



## clapham5 (28 Abr 2022)

CANDELA
Occidente se queda sin STINGERS .
Si , Si , esos cohetes tan chulos que enviaron los yankees a Ucrania ( 1400 ) . Bueno , pues ya se les acabo el STOCK y por culpa de la put$#@a globalizacion no pueden fabricar mas porque parte de los componentes son fabricados fuera de USA y claro ...cadena de suministro a TPC
Occidente se queda sin armas mientras Rusia espera el momento para declarar " oficialmente " la Guerra
Ahora se entiende por que Rusia esta utilizando tanques del siglo XX ( y algunos del XIX ) en su ofensiva ucraniana
Esta reservando la creme de la creme de su arsenal para cuando " empiece " la Guerra de verdad . La Guerra de la Liberacion
Por cierto 1 EURO 1.05 y cayendo . 1 dolar = 73 rublos
Eso si ...los rusos se retiraron de Kiev porque estan perdiendo y Ucrania reconstruira Mariupol tras echar a los rusos al mar






Stinger Missile Production Hit With Delays, Raytheon CEO Warns | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## perrasno (28 Abr 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> Acantilados en la zona de Budjak ?? ahí no hay más que km de playas, barras arenosas costeras, marismas y tierras de cultivo casi a nivel del mar. lo más alto en toda la costa de Budjak es esta vieja ciudadela en Bílhorod-Dnistrovsky..



Tiene razón @Arraki




















Son unos 15 metros de altura y parece terreno de mala calidad.

Así es al costa los primeros 40km al sur del puente, luego es un litoral tipo atolón muy estrecho (150-200m) y llano detrás del cual inmediatamente están unas lagunas. Así prácticamente hasta el delta del Danubio. Al norte del puente hay playas, pero detrás también esas paredes.


----------



## vil. (28 Abr 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> USA 15? años en el terreno en Afganistan,sus soldados con aire acondicionado y play en los cuarteles y tanques...unas 5.000 bajas en 15 años que son más 20 años.
> Rusia el supuesto 2 ejército más poderoso del planeta unas 20.000 bajas en 60 días y tanques sin gasofa a 100km de su frontera y robando papeo.
> 5000 bajas en 20 años te parece darle una patada en el culo a alguien en serio? Y además se follaron a Bin Laden...USA tuvo desgante obvio pero se fue de Afganistán harta de quemar dólares para nada porque militarmente no estaba en ningún limite



Es que es lo que dices... la guerra no es para estas cosas, a ver, te pones a quemar dólares para dar aire acondicionado en un país extranjero a un tipo que mata a otros... al final es COHERENTE te arruinas, si los que matas crecen como setas y a coste cero...

La pregunta consecuente es QUIEN COHONES PLANIFICA ESTAS GUERRAS DE CHICHINABO...

Y estoy contigo que los putos rusos van a la guerra a hacer la puta guerra, ni aire acondicionado, ni pollas... a matar y morir y a gastar lo mínimo posible para lo que lo hagan... putos rusos...

Eso sí, los afganos descalzos y sin aire acondicionado ni pollas SON inmensamente MAS RENTABLES... ni rusos, ni estadounidenses... afganos descalzos... es lo que hay...


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (28 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Se informa que se han derribado hasta tres misiles (aunque solo vi fotos de uno) en y cerca de Kherson, y el centro de la ciudad también está siendo atacado con cohetes de artillería. Bueno, parece una especie de "reconocimiento" del estatus de Kherson por parte de Ucrania. ‍♂
> 
> 
> RIA informa que la torre de televisión en Kherson ha sobrevivido al ataque con misiles de Ucrania.
> ...



Hoy Ferreras y Escolar nos informarán sobre ese ataque culpando a los rusos.


----------



## crocodile (28 Abr 2022)

Periodista de CNN negó falsificaciones ucranianas sobre fosas comunes cerca de Mariupol

El 21 de abril, el exalcalde de Mariupol, Vadim Boychenko, lanzó una falsificación sobre una fosa común en el pueblo de Mangush, cerca de Mariupol, donde supuestamente las fuerzas aliadas enterraron hasta 9.000 civiles. Las palabras de Boychenko fueron recogidas por publicaciones occidentales, respaldando la versión con imágenes satelitales de Maxar Technologies, una filial del Departamento de Defensa de EE. UU.

Una semana después, siguiendo a la activista canadiense de derechos humanos Eva Bartlett y al corresponsal militar de RT Roman Kosarev, la información de Boichenko fue negada incluso en CNN. El periodista de la edición portuguesa de la publicación, Bruno de Carvalho, visitó libremente Mangush, donde no encontró ni fosas comunes ni entierros de muchos miles.

Según de Carvalho, el NM de la RPD no oculta la existencia de un cementerio en Mangush y no interfiere con el trabajo de los periodistas. En el lugar, el comandante militar portugués encontró alrededor de 230 tumbas separadas con nombres y apellidos firmados, fechas de nacimiento y muerte de los ciudadanos y militares ucranianos enterrados. Un periodista de CNN, citando a la administración local, afirma que los entierros en Mangush comenzaron hace aproximadamente un mes, lo que nuevamente contradice el mito ucraniano.

El equipo de filmación de CNN también visitó el cementerio en el pueblo de Stary Krym. Al igual que en Mangush, de Carvalho no encontró allí entierros masivos y desordenados.

“El escenario de Mangush se repitió nuevamente, pero esta vez estábamos convencidos de que las personas estaban enterradas en ataúdes... No hay confirmación de fosas comunes. Frente a cada tumba hay una placa con datos personales”, escribe Bruno de Carvalho.

"Pescador"


----------



## visaman (28 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> CANDELA .....
> El clapham acaba de revisar la cotizacion del Zloty polaco .
> Bueno , desde la anexion de Crimea ( 2014 ) Polonia se convirtio en el " poli malo " de la UE , el Zloty ha perdido un 50 % de valor frente al dolar . Una put$#@a ruina . De 3 miseros Zlotys por dolar en 2014 a casi 4.5 ahora . 1.5 Zloty de mas
> El que ganaba 3000 Zlotys al mes ( 1000 $ ) en 2014 , hoy gana 671 miseros $ .



deberías buscar empleo en un buque tankero ahí no te faltaran los tanks


----------



## mazuste (28 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Algun articulo al respecto...o libro que lo cuente???
> 
> Muy buen apunte...



Bandera y su cohorte politico-militar no furon juzgado en Nuremberg por la decisión de EEUU
de que fueran útiles en la Guerra Fría contra la Unión Soviética. Esa es la única razón.
Por lo demás, hay unas cuantas referencias al respecto, que hay que buscarlas, por supuesto.
Pero si quiere consultar, Nahia Sanzo es un punto de partida excelente.

http://www.foia.cia.gov/sites/defau...INTELLIGENCE NAZI - RELATED ARTICLES_0015.pdf


----------



## visaman (28 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Seguramente no... pero lo comparas con la foto de Sánchez enviando un barco con armas y marca un diferencia... ¿ o no ?



por cierto quien manda en argentina ahora? aparte del FMI claro


----------



## manodura79 (28 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Voy a hacer una pequeña matización... para que se entienda cómo funciona la economía...
> 
> Según lo puesto por el conforero, el señor que ganaba 3000 eslotis y eran 1000 dolaretes y hoy sólo gana en dolaretes 671, habría perdido un poder de compra del 35% más o menos... pero... aaaahhhh, la economía es esa ciencia compleja y un tanto cabreante...
> 
> ...



Sobre todo los iluminados qué dicen que la guerra es un fracaso para Rusia porque llevan 60 días empantanados. 
Yo lo que veo es que en 60 días mi poder adquisitivo a disminuido y si pasan 60 días más es fácil suponer lo que pasará. 
Como para preocuparme yo por cómo viven en Moscú o si les afectan las sanciones.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## visaman (28 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿Volver a abrir las líneas?
> ¿Generar una complejidad logística?
> 
> La única razón valedera sería que tropas ucranianas en Odessa se desplazaran hacia el Este o hacia la zona del Donbass y quizás ni por eso.
> ...



nos falta saber realmente cual es el despliegue real en toda Rusia del ejercito cuantos reservistas se han llamado a filas discretamente y que planes de respuesta inmediata están activos en Rusia eso solo sabe Putin y 4 mas.

lo único que nos puede indicar una escalada inmediata del conflicto es el despliegue de los submarinos rusos y nunca vamos a saberlo.


----------



## visaman (28 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> La presidenta moldava Maia Sandu admitió que el país no tiene alternativa al gas ruso
> 
> . Moldova recognized the absence of an alternative to Russian gas - ePrimefeed



mucho modelito pero tiene pinta de jefa de la mafia de las duras


----------



## Bartleby (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## niraj (28 Abr 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *El coronel Douglas Macgregor: «Kiev está condenada a una derrota segura»
> Ver archivo adjunto 1038800
> *
> *Todos los expertos, incluyéndole a usted, pronosticaron una rápida victoria rusa en Ucrania. Como soldado, ¿qué explica el sorprendente resultado de la guerra hasta la fecha?*
> ...



Muy interesante


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (28 Abr 2022)

*28.04.2022*

FSB arrested a Ukrainian marine who was preparing a terrorist attack in Crimea - ePrimefeed
*FSB arrested a Ukrainian marine who was preparing a terrorist attack in Crimea*

La fuente original incluye un vídeo.

ФСБ задержала в Крыму украинского морпеха, который готовил теракт
*ФСБ задержала в Крыму украинского морпеха, который готовил теракт *


Spoiler






https://cdnimg.rg.ru/video/content/1/12/57/video_3898428_6656396.mp4




Unas capturas.



























Otro vídeo en Twitter.


Spoiler





```
https://twitter.com/Cyberspec1/status/1519605761701081089
```

Unas capturas.









Si es un montaje me lo creo y si no lo es también me lo creo. En un escenario de estas características pienso que son verosímiles las dos circunstancias.


----------



## visaman (28 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> A mi los moldavos me dan pena. Mierda de vida bajo el comunismo y no la mejoraron en exceso a la salida del mismo. El país más olvidado y abandonado a su suerte de Europa y eso que son buena gente.
> 
> Muchos de los rumanos que residen en España son en realidad moldavos. Trabajadores, educados con el rigor de lo "antiguo" y muy humildes.Evidentemente habrá de todo, pero para mi, buena gente en general.



tu hablas de las moldavas picaron.......... pero si asi es el karma de las naciones


----------



## Arraki (28 Abr 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Más a mi favor....500k+200k o más de militares contra 5000 bajas Yankees y alguno dice que los Afganos con sus babuchas y cabras les pegaron una patada y perdieron la guerra...pues nada



Tienes que ser troll.


----------



## niraj (28 Abr 2022)

Hace unas semanas ya decían que el gasto de USA en energía es del 4% del PIB. 
En la UE suponía ya el 10% del PIB

Y eso, hace unas semanas. Ahora será aún peor


----------



## Mitrofán (28 Abr 2022)

perrasno dijo:


> Tiene razón @Arraki
> 
> 
> 
> ...



otras perspectivas de "los acantilados". sí, el terreno es "malo". tierra más o menos compactada, nada de dura roca... 















Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




goo.gl





omaha, en normandía, playas fortificadas en su día


----------



## visaman (28 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Pues toda esa zona del mapa sería un 40% del territorio de Ucrania.
> Si Ucrania son 600.000 km2, Novorusia equivaldría al territorio de:
> 
> - TODO Reino Unido
> ...



ahí hay negocio ve fijando posiciones


----------



## visaman (28 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Las rusas visten muy discretas.
> Las que enseñan todo son ucras, moldavas o bielorrusas.



mientas marquen curvas que ofrezcan una estampa cuya contemplación llene los ojos del observador de curvas y sensualidad me vale.


----------



## Malevich (28 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> a ver que estas mas perdido que un pulpo en una convención feminista, los almogávares son aragoneses nunca fueron catalanes y nunca lo serán, los catalanes como fuerza bélica solo acumulan derrotas y ala historia me remito.
> 
> no te negare que económicamente son organizados, eso viene de la época en la que se dedicaban al trafico de esclavos negros y al bandolerismo, de ahí se saco la base económica que tras la abolición de la esclavitud, fundo la industria catalana con al esclavitud de los obreros pistolerismo etc..
> 
> y por ultimo calladito estas mas guapo pompero de la ESO



Los almogavares eran unos bestias de cuidado y de hecho en Grecia "voy a llamar a los catalanes si no te portas bien" es el equivalente al duque de Alba en Holanda, a la bruja o al ogro.

Hasta hace unos años los catalanes tenían vetada la entrada al Monte Athos.
La conquista de Andalucía por los castellanos fue una "operación especial" medieval, con respeto casi exquisito a vidas y haciendas, en comparación con el salvajismo de Jaime en las Baleares. Una "otanada" de la época. 

Dante menciona a las naves catalanas en la comedia y no precisamente para bien. Deja caer su afición a la piratería.
El Espanyol viste de azul y blanco en homenaje a la compañía mientras el Barcelona fue fundado por un suizo.

Los catalanes a mear colonia no les gana nadie, y lo digo con cariño, que tengo sangre y apellido catalán (más que Rufi y es cuarta generación  ) y a mucha honra.


----------



## MiguelLacano (28 Abr 2022)

Independentistas catalanes manejan el manual de defensa urbana que utilizan en Ucrania contra los rusos


El avance de las tropas rusas en los primeros días y semanas de la invasión de U...




www.elconfidencialdigital.com


----------



## Malevich (28 Abr 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> Acantilados en la zona de Budjak ?? ahí no hay más que km de playas, barras arenosas costeras, marismas y tierras de cultivo casi a nivel del mar. lo más alto en toda la costa de Budjak es esta vieja ciudadela en Bílhorod-Dnistrovsky..



Cetatea Alba....


----------



## Malevich (28 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> expropiar es cuando te pagan
> confiscar es si hay una causa para ello (por ejemplo, cometes un delito y te confiscan el dinero)
> 
> lo que hacen es ROBAR
> ...



En el diario de soros y preescolar hoy glosan la destrucción en Kiev de un monumento a la amistad entre los pueblos y a la unidad de Rusia y EPACCU.... El País Antes Conocido Como Ucrania.


----------



## vil. (28 Abr 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Más a mi favor....500k+200k o más de militares contra 5000 bajas Yankees y alguno dice que los Afganos con sus babuchas y cabras les pegaron una patada y perdieron la guerra...pues nada



Conho, que esto es un PUTO FORO DE ECONOMÍA, a ver hombre, MADURA...

Las guerras se PIERDEN o GANAN, cuando el enemigo se queda en QUIEBRA ECONOMICA, no por tener soldados o perder más o menos hombres o tener mejores o peores máquinas...

La IIWW mundial la ganaron los camiones del Tio Sam y los tanques rusos, no porque fuesen mejores, ni más chulos o eficientes... ERAN INMENSIDAD Y ERAN SOSTENIBLES... y tenían RECURSOS para hacer todavía más y más y más y más... 

Alemania tenía calidad y FALTA DE RECURSOS... perdió...

Es simple de entender...

El Afgano descalzo PRODUCE en el terreno pedregoso afgano... el americano precisa aire acondicionado... es simple de entender... al final, TE QUEDAS SIN PASTA; como tú mismo bien dijiste... es lo que hay...


----------



## Malevich (28 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



German quiere irse a Kiev a meterse unas lonchas con Elensky, debe ser lo más....


----------



## Malevich (28 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Como hicieron en la guerra civil?........................



El Llobregat será el Manzanares...


----------



## Giordano Bruno (28 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Tienes que ser troll.



Doy números. ..para los que dicen que USA perdió la guerra en Afganistán, es que no se en que se basan.


----------



## MiguelLacano (28 Abr 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *El coronel Douglas Macgregor: «Kiev está condenada a una derrota segura»
> Ver archivo adjunto 1038800
> *
> *Todos los expertos, incluyéndole a usted, pronosticaron una rápida victoria rusa en Ucrania. Como soldado, ¿qué explica el sorprendente resultado de la guerra hasta la fecha?*
> ...




Parece que el coronel también opina lo mismo que casi todos los técnicos en estas jodidas materias... Remarco las dos frases esenciales. Lo que intriga a todo el mundo es porqué cojones se ha hecho tan mal. (Respecto a lo de "ganar" Rusia, es evidente que se refiere a liberar el Domas, lo cual a más de 2 meses de guerra está por ver, eso sin contar que aún permanece en la incertidumbre lo relativo al área ya si liberada del mar de Azov, donde el Putin sigue deshojando la margarita...)


*En las primeras semanas de la guerra, usted dijo que Rusia era "demasiado amable".*
Lo que quería decir cuando hice aquellas declaraciones es que Moscú era "contenido" en el uso de la fuerza, no "demasiado amable". Pero mi razonamiento se basa en 5.000 años de historia militar. Si el defensor sufre poco daño durante la fase inicial del conflicto, puede llegar a la conclusión de que el atacante es más débil de lo que pensaba y luchar más duro y durante más tiempo.

*Después de las masacres al norte de Kiev y los bombardeos de instalaciones civiles, como la estación de tren de Kramatorsk, ¿puede decirse que Moscú ha cambiado de táctica?*
En la guerra, lo mejor es golpear fuerte y dejar al defensor sin esperanzas de éxito desde los primeros minutos del ataque.


----------



## Malevich (28 Abr 2022)

Así ha sido hasta la transición e incluso hoy día no es raro ver en castellano los carteles de las manis de CNT o CGT.


----------



## visaman (28 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Voy a hacer una pequeña matización... para que se entienda cómo funciona la economía...
> 
> Según lo puesto por el conforero, el señor que ganaba 3000 eslotis y eran 1000 dolaretes y hoy sólo gana en dolaretes 671, habría perdido un poder de compra del 35% más o menos... pero... aaaahhhh, la economía es esa ciencia compleja y un tanto cabreante...
> 
> ...



el esloty barrilero no es buena moneda créame pásese al dólar de Singapur


----------



## MiguelLacano (28 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Los almogavares eran unos bestias de cuidado y de hecho en Grecia "voy a llamar a los catalanes si no te portas bien" es el equivalente al duque de Alba en Holanda, a la bruja o al ogro.
> 
> Hasta hace unos años los catalanes tenían vetada la entrada al Monte Athos.
> La conquista de Andalucía por los castellanos fue una "operación especial" medieval, con respeto casi exquisito a vidas y haciendas, en comparación con el salvajismo de Jaime en las Baleares. Una "otanada" de la época.
> ...



Es nuestra historia y hasta les puedo defender contra extraños que exageran las cosas, pero debemos reconocer que los almogávares no eran una fuerza realmente eficiente. Su éxito se basó exclusivamente en que pelearon contra un imperio en decadencia total, Bizancio, aterrorizando a campesinos y monjes. En los choques contra hordas turcas llevaron buenos palos y no sirvieron para mucho. Al final atacaron y se hicieron con comarcas prácticamente indefensas, como el Ática. Ningún ejercito digno de ese nombre se enfrentó nunca a ellos.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (28 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Conho, que esto es un PUTO FORO DE ECONOMÍA, a ver hombre, MADURA...
> 
> Las guerras se PIERDEN o GANAN, cuando el enemigo se queda en QUIEBRA ECONOMICA, no por tener soldados o perder más o menos hombres o tener mejores o peores máquinas...
> 
> ...



Tu ves a USA en quiebra jajajaja vamos a ver a USA le tiraron 2 rascacielos en New York y un pepinazo en el pentágono y dijeron a alquien tendremos de arrasar para marcar territorio y bueno le tocó al tonto de Sadam y a los folla cabras y cuando USA se ha cansado de quemar dólares y matar moracos con la 1 excusa que ha tenido a dicho mujeres Afganas,intelectuales y demás que OS DEN.
Y me jode que digan que les han dado una patada en el culo,cuando en absoluto, uto es así en cambio a los Rusos en Kiev si se la han dado pero bien,veremos en el este


----------



## visaman (28 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



yo siempre he pensado que ser de la otan proporciona una inseguridad muy grande a España


----------



## visaman (28 Abr 2022)

na no ves al kadyrov con su barba antibalas duramente trabajada su liderativo ademan su impasible el gesto, el cuidara de las nuevas generaciones y de las chortinas y viudas.


----------



## visaman (28 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> CANDELA
> Occidente se queda sin STINGERS .
> Si , Si , esos cohetes tan chulos que enviaron los yankees a Ucrania ( 1400 ) . Bueno , pues ya se les acabo el STOCK y por culpa de la put$#@a globalizacion no pueden fabricar mas porque parte de los componentes son fabricados fuera de USA y claro ...cadena de suministro a TPC
> Occidente se queda sin armas mientras Rusia espera el momento para declarar " oficialmente " la Guerra
> ...



que no cunda el panico antonio sale al rescate y dice que va a enviar un cargamento de 2000Falcatas de ultima generación con aleación acero al cromo vanadio iridio Tungseno, se van a cagar los..................


----------



## vil. (28 Abr 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Doy números. ..para los que dicen que USA perdió la guerra en Afganistán, es que no se en que se basan.



No, CREES que das números, pero en economía se dan números tal que así:

- Coste de un soldado afgano en el terreno: NADA, DA INLCUSO BENEFICIOS mientras mata, cuida cabras, mejora el entorno, crea sociedad e incluso el hi de put procrea..

- Coste del soldado "invasor" sea de una nacionalidad u otra... como poco unos 250 dólares-día (ni para pipas tiene, pero bueno imaginemos), sino tiene necesidad de aire acondicionado, ni de Plays, que si las tiene puedes poner como poco el doble...

Multiplica eso por el número de soldados, por el número de días... y eah, ya tienes el resultado de la guerra...

Muy simple, pero vale perfectamente para determinar, sin mucha dificultad quíen ganará...

Ahora si tus soldados de más de 250 dólares el día son capaces de generar más de eso, entonces quizás consigas hacer que el resultado te sea favorable... ahí está el quid...

Los muertos????... las cárceles del Tio Sam están llenas de jóvenes de color sin grandes oportunidades vitales...


----------



## visaman (28 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Los almogavares eran unos bestias de cuidado y de hecho en Grecia "voy a llamar a los catalanes si no te portas bien" es el equivalente al duque de Alba en Holanda, a la bruja o al ogro.
> 
> Hasta hace unos años los catalanes tenían vetada la entrada al Monte Athos.
> La conquista de Andalucía por los castellanos fue una "operación especial" medieval, con respeto casi exquisito a vidas y haciendas, en comparación con el salvajismo de Jaime en las Baleares. Una "otanada" de la época.
> ...



negrero o empresaurio? definete


----------



## ATDTn (28 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Conho, que esto es un PUTO FORO DE ECONOMÍA, a ver hombre, MADURA...
> 
> Las guerras se PIERDEN o GANAN, cuando el enemigo se queda en QUIEBRA ECONOMICA, no por tener soldados o perder más o menos hombres o tener mejores o peores máquinas...
> 
> ...



Un ensayo de sociología
(Primera frase)
Y teoría bélica
500 páginas condensadas


----------



## vil. (28 Abr 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Tu ves a USA en quiebra jajajaja vamos a ver a USA le tiraron 2 rascacielos en New York y un pepinazo en el pentágono y dijeron a alquien tendremos de arrasar para marcar territorio y bueno le tocó al tonto de Sadam y a los folla cabras y cuando USA se ha cansado de quemar dólares y matar moracos con la 1 excusa que ha tenido a dicho mujeres Afganas,intelectuales y demás que OS DEN.
> Y me jode que digan que les han dado una patada en el culo,cuando en absoluto, uto es así en cambio a los Rusos en Kiev si se la han dado pero bien,veremos en el este



Hombre a ver... es que tú te tomas al Tio Sam como una panda de gilipollas que se van a dar hostia viva a los afganos para marcar PAQUETE Y...

NO ES ASI...

En economía, pequeño ignorante, se trata de saber qué tiene quíen y qué puede hacer o no hacer... el Tio Sam hoy está TECNICAMENTE EN QUIEBRA, pero... pero... pero... TIENE CREDIBILIDAD, es decir, se le cree y se le acepta que SU IMPRESORA diga que un dolar vale un dolar y eso es la X parte de un barril de petroleo... 

Y cuando vas a Afganistan y te metes en ese berengenal, tienes que demostrar que esa CREDIBILIDAD es verídica o de lo contrario quíen cree que tu dolar podrás defenderlo, dará en pensar que quizás sí con Saddam, pero no con Putin y... 

Te tienes que pirar de Afganistan y EMPIEZAS A DEJAR DE TENER CREDIBILIDAD y tu dolar sufre y en lugar de ser la 1/70 parte de un barril de petroleo pasa a ser la 1/80 parte de ese barril y... eso se DENOMINA inflación... ahora bien, pequeño ignorante, si esa inflación puedes EXPORTARLA y no tenerla en tu propio país, entonces sigues engañando a todos tus ciudadanos y diciendo que NO TE HA COSTADO nada lo de Afganistan...

Pero puede suceder que alguien de repente diga: "HASTA AQUÍ HEMOS LLEGADO, HERMANO TIO SAM"... y entonces vende el petroleo o el gas en rublos o en yuanes y... y fruto de ello un gran aliado tuyo muy religioso y estravagante (Israel) decide que mejor tener en su alforja algo de Yuanes, por si aca...

ME HAS preguntado de economía y es jodidamente largo de contar... así que si quieres más... no me sobra tiempo, pero te diré que sí, que el Tio Sam está quebrado y hasta ellos lo saben, pero... incluso en las quiebras subsisten las empresas... especialmente si el acreedor puede sentir que cobrar la deuda es... jajjajajajajjaaaa


----------



## ATDTn (28 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> yo siempre he pensado que ser de la otan proporciona una inseguridad muy grande a España



Aquí estamos, que podíamos estar como Dios neutrales. Véase Austria, Finlandia o los suizos campeones.
Nuestros aliados, por llamarlos así, especialmente los anglos no dejan de dar por saco.
Con amigos así prefiero enemigos.


----------



## Billy Ray (28 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> El Llobregat será el Manzanares...



A tiros entre ellos en Barcelona y el "frente" de Aragón.

La organización de una banda de delincuentes comunes.


----------



## ATDTn (28 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Así ha sido hasta la transición e incluso hoy día no es raro ver en castellano los carteles de las manis de CNT o CGT.



La historia catalana se manipula. Como todas, pero lo de estos es de chiste. Se pasan.


----------



## ATDTn (28 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> A tiros entre ellos en Barcelona y el "frente" de Aragón.
> 
> La organización de una banda de delincuentes comunes.



Y así no se gana una guerra...


----------



## Billy Ray (28 Abr 2022)

Y luego estos van pidiendo a Elon Musk "free speech", ojo.


----------



## ATDTn (28 Abr 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Doy números. ..para los que dicen que USA perdió la guerra en Afganistán, es que no se en que se basan.



Madre mía... Qué dice


----------



## ATDTn (28 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Independentistas catalanes manejan el manual de defensa urbana que utilizan en Ucrania contra los rusos
> 
> 
> El avance de las tropas rusas en los primeros días y semanas de la invasión de U...
> ...



Lo manejarán igual que yo manejo uno de técnicas aeroespaciales


----------



## mazuste (28 Abr 2022)

Pocos conocemos, a pesar de la miríada de expertos que pululamos por estas redes, 
la guerra real y el enfoque alegremente despreocupado que muchos tienen de la crisis
por la que atravesamos y el fracaso abyecto de mostrar la realidad. Somos demasiados
los que no apreciamos que esta crisis es en realidad una autentica lucha a vida o muerte,
no sólo para Rusia, sino para Occidente, el imperio y también para la humanidad.

Sin embargo, algunos deducimos que sólo puede haber un resultado positivo para la lucha
actual: que es la capitulación y el desmantelamiento de la OTAN, similar en su contexto,
a la derrota de Alemania en la II Guerra Mundial.


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 Abr 2022)

Condecoraciones de guerra


----------



## mazuste (28 Abr 2022)

*"No hay nazis en Ucrania, y además su presidente es judío"...*

Durante 70 años EEUU se han dedicado a apoyar a los fascistas ucranianos
que colaboraron con los nazis...


America’s Dark History of Supporting Ukrainian Fascists and War Criminals

Seven Decades of Nazi Collaboration: America’s Dirty Little Ukraine Secret

The CIA and “Uncle Louie”. How alleged Ukrainian war criminal Mykola Lebed ended up publishing Agency-funded propaganda in the US

Eagle And Swastika. CIA and Nazi War Criminals and Collaborators


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 Abr 2022)

The #FSB in Crimea detained a former Ukrainian serviceman who, on the instructions of "Azov", was preparing an explosion in one of the shopping centers in #Simferopol. https://twitter.com/Cyberspec1/sta


----------



## Zhukov (28 Abr 2022)

Un buen vídeo sobre Maryinka, esa espina clavada en el flanco de Donetsk







__





Cargando…






topwar.ru







Y sí, a la periodista melafo



Viendo que todavía quedan casas en pie después de ocho años de guerra y que no hay tanta saturación de embudos de proyectiles, a mí me da la impresión de que estos puntos fuertes del frente no son ningún Stalingrado, si no asuntos de poca importancia luchas de unas pocas compañías, no me creo que los ukros puedan meter brigadas enteras en un pueblo que tenía 20.000 habitantes,

Avdeyevka al ser una ciudad industrial sí imagino que será mucho más dura de roer, por el número de ataques aéreos que han hecho los "Grajos" (Sujoi 25)

Me da la impresión de que la capacidad ofensiva de la mayoría de las milicias es muy pobre, y que en puntos como este realmente no vale la pena tomar al asalto un montón de ruinas así que se queda todo en tiroteos de una trinchera a otra y bombardeos hasta que el enemigo se cansa y se retira de una posición por estar demasiado expuesta y mantenerla le cuesta un reguero continuo de bajas. Y como los ukros tienen superioridad numérica, envían refuerzos las veces que haga falta, aunque no alcanzo a imaginar qué ganan con conservar este pueblo, por mucha trinchera y bunker en los que hayan invertido.

Extraña guerra.


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Abr 2022)

Posición de Stugna ATGM y los soldados muertos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Vida cotidiana de la guerra, frente de Izyum.


----------



## computer_malfuction (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## Xan Solo (28 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Hombre a ver... es que tú te tomas al Tio Sam como una panda de gilipollas que se van a dar hostia viva a los afganos para marcar PAQUETE Y...
> 
> NO ES ASI...
> 
> ...




*y POR ESTO, AMIGOS, BURBUJA SIGUE SIENDO BURBUJA

se puede afinar, quizá, pero esta claridad sólo se encuentra en este reino perdido...

(desgraciadamente también hay canallas que persiguen a foreros y les hacen la vida imposible... gracias Pokemon, por todo) 
*


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 Abr 2022)

Continua la ayuda humanitaria.




Anteriores:


----------



## Malevich (28 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> negrero o empresaurio? definete



Pringao...


----------



## Gotthard (28 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Posición de Stugna ATGM y los soldados muertos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Vida cotidiana de la guerra, frente de Izyum.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1040303
> Ver archivo adjunto 1040304
> ...



Pon los soldados caidos en spoiler al menos o vete al hilo de veteranos. Son fotos que no aportan nada informativo y se les debe un mínimo respeto a los soldados caidos, sean del pais que sean.


----------



## Bimbo (28 Abr 2022)

Rebelión en Bruselas: empresas y países buscan vías para pagar en rublos el gas ruso tal y como exige Putin


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## computer_malfuction (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## computer_malfuction (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (28 Abr 2022)

*Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia: Occidente debe dejar de "probar nuestra paciencia" con los ataques ucranianos al otro lado de la frontera*
En una conferencia de prensa, *Maria Zakharova* , la portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, emitió otra severa advertencia a los países occidentales, y en particular al Reino Unido, sobre el estímulo dado a Ucrania para atacar dentro del territorio ruso. Dijo que el presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelenskiy, estaba “siendo utilizado” por Occidente y le dijo a Occidente que dejara de probar la paciencia de Rusia. También amenazó con huelgas a los dignatarios occidentales visitantes en Ucrania, diciendo:



> Tal agresión contra Rusia no puede quedar sin respuesta. Nos gustaría que Kiev y las capitales occidentales tomen en serio la declaración del Ministerio de Defensa ruso de que una mayor provocación que lleve a Ucrania a atacar las instalaciones rusas se enfrentará con una dura respuesta de Rusia.
> Los asesores de países occidentales que permanecen en los centros de toma de decisiones de Ucrania no serán necesariamente un problema para las medidas de respuesta de Rusia. No aconsejamos seguir poniendo a prueba nuestra paciencia.



Citó por su nombre al ministro de las fuerzas armadas del Reino Unido, James Heappey, y dijo que sus palabras, que sugerían que era "totalmente legítimo" que Ucrania atacara la logística rusa en la frontera, se tomaron en Kiev como un llamado a la acción.

Ella dijo: “En otras palabras, [Heappey estaba] pidiendo efectivamente a Kiev que usara armas proporcionadas por los países de la OTAN”.

Ella sugirió que el gobierno ucraniano era solo un régimen títere de Occidente sin independencia, y le dijo al presidente Volodymyr Zelenskiy “usted está siendo utilizado”, diciendo:



> Y nuevamente podemos ver que el régimen de Zelenskiy no es independiente, y que sus decisiones dependen completamente de curadores extranjeros. Creo que los curadores occidentales tratan de imponer el pensamiento de que sus acciones son independientes. Estoy convencido de que así es como un grupo de personas que llamamos el régimen de Kiev cree que llegó a decisiones independientes y que controlan la situación. Esto es solo una ilusión. Estás siendo utilizado.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (28 Abr 2022)

el ministro de las fuerzas armadas del Reino Unido, *James Heappey* , ha aparecido en unas fotografías desde Polonia, donde visita a las tropas británicas estacionadas allí con la OTAN.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (28 Abr 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Doy números. ..para los que dicen que USA perdió la guerra en Afganistán, *es que no se en que se basan.*



Pues que a dia de hoy los talibanes gobiernan en Afganistan.

Ya puedes dar todos los numeros que quieras.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (28 Abr 2022)

Mykolaiv: Las tropas rusas se afianzaron en la aldea de Tavriiske y atacaron Nova Zorya y Oleksandrivka.


----------



## vettonio (28 Abr 2022)

Imágenes para la hemeroteca de este conflicto.

No digo más, que no quiero reventar la sorpresa...


----------



## lasoziedad (28 Abr 2022)

*Rusia ha ingresado 63.000 millones con la venta de combustibles fósiles desde el inicio de la guerra*

*Las exportaciones de carbón, gas y petróleo han reportado a Rusia ingresos de 63.000 millones de euros* en los dos meses transcurridos desde la invasión de Ucrania a finales de febrero, según los cálculos del *Centro de Investigación de Energía y Aire Limpio (CREA)*, que atribuye un *70% de estas compras a los países de la Unión Europea (UE)*, con una factura de alrededor de 44.000 millones.

*"Las sanciones se han visto socavadas por las continuas exportaciones de combustibles fósiles de Rusia, en particular a la UE*. El deseo de Europa de mantener la puerta abierta a los envíos de combustibles fósiles y los pagos por ellos ha impedido sanciones más amplias sobre los bancos, las instituciones financieras y el comercio rusos", destacan los autores del informe, para los que *el ingreso de cientos de millones de euros a diario ha respaldado el tipo de cambio del rublo y ha debilitado el efecto de las sanciones*.

En su análisis, el 'think tank' indica que *los Veintisiete han asumido desde finales de febrero un 30% de las compras de carbón ruso y alrededor del 50% del petróleo*, mientras que han recibido aproximadamente el 80% de las exportaciones de gas natural licuado (GNL) de Rusia.

Los *principales clientes* de los combustibles procedentes de Rusia serían *Alemania, con una factura de 9.100 millones de euros, por delante de Italia, con 6.900 millones*; China, con 6.700 millones; Países Bajos, con 5.600 millones; Turquía, con 4.100 millones; y Francia, con 3.800 millones. *En el caso de España, las importaciones de combustibles fósiles desde Rusia en el periodo analizado no llegarían a 2.500 millones*.

"La UE y muchos Estados miembros han respondido a la crisis anunciando nuevos objetivos, políticas y medidas de energía limpia y eficiencia energética. Estos pasos proporcionarán un reemplazo para los combustibles fósiles rusos en los próximos años, pero esencialmente *no tienen ningún efecto en los ingresos por exportaciones de combustibles fósiles de Rusia a corto plazo"*, constata el 'think tank'.


----------



## ccartech (28 Abr 2022)

A Zakharova le ha llamado la atención el domingo, no veo bien las cosas

AHORA Según el gobierno, Grecia pagará a Gazprom de una manera que no violará las sanciones de la UE, es una cuestión puramente técnica. No
tendremos problema con la adecuación en FA.



#Grecia expresó su disposición a ayudar a #Bulgaria tras los cortes de #gas en Rusia


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (28 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Posición de Stugna ATGM y los soldados muertos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Vida cotidiana de la guerra, frente de Izyum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Podriais tener un poco de decencia, unos y otros, y si tanto morbo os da poner fotos de seres humanos muertos, hacerlo en spoiler.


----------



## Expected (28 Abr 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Veo misilazo en el buque Ysabel....en cualquier momento....


----------



## rejon (28 Abr 2022)

Os voy a decir cómo va a vender el hijoPutin a los rusos la victoria: 

+Si consigue quedarse con una parte de Ucrania: Hemos liberado una parte de Ucrania de los nazis.

+Si no consigue quedarse con nada y al final tiene que ceder el Donbas a Ucrania definitivamente: Hemos limpiado la zona de nazis y se la devolvemos al pueblo soberano de Ucrania sin esa lacra .


----------



## chemarin (28 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Russia doubles fossil fuel revenues since invasion of Ukraine began
> 
> 
> Country receives about €62bn from exports of oil, gas and coal in two months, with Germany the biggest importer
> ...



Y hay otra cosa que quienes quieren joder a Rusia no comprándole gas y petróleo no comprenden, supongamos que Europa en su conjunto dejara de comprar gas y petróleo a Rusia, inmediatamente deberían de comprarlo en otro sitio, el aumento de demanda en otros mercados (con una oferta muy inelástica) aumentaría notablemente los precios del gas y del petróleo, muchos países que no son enemigos de Rusia no tendrían más remedio que ir a la Gasolinera "Rusia" a conseguir gas y petróleo, más barato que donde compraban habitualmente, pero también caro, porque Rusia también podría subir sus precios, el resultado es que Rusia vendería menos pero a mejor precio, y Europa pagaría mucho más por la energía o no podría comprarla. El resultado para Europa sería muy malo, para Rusia bastante bueno. Si es que no puedes amenazar o castigar a quien tiene algo que tú necesitas. Estas obviedades, que la mayoría de este hilo comprendemos, parece que son física nuclear para la inmensa mayoría de los europeos.


----------



## rejon (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## mazuste (28 Abr 2022)

Ucrania no es una nación. Ucrania es una teoría racista sobre la inferioridad del pueblo ruso:

Los batallones nacionales ucranianos son órdenes paganas, y ni siquiera consideran a los rusos como eslavos...


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (28 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Rusia está humillando a quienes consideran deben serlo. Detrás de todo esto hay mucha simbología, está guerra tiene mucho en la trastienda.


----------



## VittorioValencia (28 Abr 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Ojo con lo que publica INFOBAE, es un medio de la CIA. Miente y manipula como los mejores.


----------



## computer_malfuction (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## Zhukov (28 Abr 2022)

sobre los últimos avances, de Izyum a Kherson, por Yuri Podoliak (yurasumy livejournal)









От Изюма до Херсона: российская армия ускоряет своё наступление на ВСУ


События на Украине начинают динамично развиваться. В ходе проведения СВО российская армия ускорила свое наступление на ВСУ. В настоящее время фиксируются атаки ВС РФ на огромной дуге от Изюма до Херсона. Об этом проинформировал общественность российско-украинский эксперт Юрий Подоляка.Он отметил,




topcor.ru





parece que se observa un patrón, un pequeño avance, una pausa de un par de días para consolidar y otro empujón y así sucesivamente.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (28 Abr 2022)

"Stugna" ucraniano destruye cuatro tanques rusos en tres minutos.


----------



## vil. (28 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Y hay otra cosa que quienes quieren joder a Rusia no comprándole gas y petróleo no comprenden, supongamos que Europa en su conjunto dejara de comprar gas y petróleo a Rusia, inmediatamente deberían de comprarlo en otro sitio, el aumento de demanda en otros mercados (con una oferta muy inelástica) aumentaría notablemente los precios del gas y del petróleo, muchos países que no son enemigos de Rusia no tendrían más remedio que ir a la Gasolinera "Rusia" a conseguir gas y petróleo, más barato que donde compraban habitualmente, pero también caro, porque Rusia también podría subir sus precios, el resultado es que Rusia vendería menos pero a mejor precio, y Europa pagaría mucho más por la energía o no podría comprarla. El resultado para Europa sería muy malo, para Rusia bastante bueno. Si es que no puedes amenazar o castigar a quien tiene algo que tú necesitas. Estas obviedades, que la mayoría de este hilo comprendemos, parece que son física nuclear para la inmensa mayoría de los europeos.



Hay muchas variables a analizar y no es simple...

La gente cree que China no se añadió a las sanciones por su amistad con Rusia y... y... los chinos son chinos y suelen ir a lo suyo, pero en este caso e independientemente de lo que se crea:

- Si China se uniese a las sanciones Rusia bien podría sacar del mercado parte del gas y el petroleo y ENTONCES tendríamos una competición por el gas y por el petroleo entre potencias como India, China y Europa, que no sólo haría subir los precios, sino que pondría a todos bajo presión y sería inevitable que esa presión acabase mal...

¿Nos hemos olvidado de lo que aconteció con las mascarillas?... en los aeropuertos los agentes del Tio Sam entraban y literalmente se llevaban lo que hubiese, pagando eso sí, al menos eso es lo que se contó... ¿el resto?, el resto tenía que sufrir en silencio, pero mientras tanto competían por ellas en precio...

Y eran simples mascarillas...

Ahora imaginemos por un momento gas o petroleo y un mercado en PANICO...

Lo que ha hecho China es actuar con sentido común... ni porque los rusos sean aliados, ni porque no lo sean... sentido común es una actitud que parece ser escases últimamente y por ello PARECE SER que los Chinos nos resultan tan extravagantes... en fin...


----------



## rejon (28 Abr 2022)

*El Gobierno de Japón ha decidido aumentar la ayuda financiera destinada a Ucrania y ha garantizado a Kiev el envío de equipo militar defensivo y drones*, según ha informado este martes el primer ministro nipón, Fumio Kishida.

En un comunicado, emitido tras mantener una conversación con el presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, Kishida ha detallado que, en respuesta a una solicitud del Ejecutivo ucraniano, ha aumentado el apoyo financiero de 100 millones de dólares a 300 (de más de 93,9 millones de euros a más 281,7).

Además, Japón proporcionará equipo militar defensivo, como máscaras protectoras y pequeños drones, y suministros, como alimentos y medicinas, a Kiev.


----------



## Señor X (28 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Algun articulo al respecto...o libro que lo cuente???
> 
> Muy buen apunte...



Documentos desclasificados de la CIA. El documental de Oliver Stone sobre el golpe de Estado en Kiev, lo comenta. Es algo público.


----------



## Arraki (28 Abr 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Doy números. ..para los que dicen que USA perdió la guerra en Afganistán, es que no se en que se basan.



Pero como vas a poner la muerte de 500.000 niños como ejemplo de eficacia militar puto melón


----------



## vettonio (28 Abr 2022)

Desde el cese fraudulento del presidente de Pakistán, ordenado por los gusanos, se han producido varios asesinatos de chinos en el país.

Pues bien...


----------



## Abstenuto (28 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *tal vez eviten usar termobáricas...* para no contaminar la tierra... ya que según algunos, esa tierra de siembra es de la mejor calidad en el mundo...



Eso no tiene sentido. Serían ataques de precisión a posiciones fortificadas

No sé si viste mi anterior mensaje @fulcrum29smt, esto va muy rápido y se perdió en el olvido. Me gustaría saber tu opinión sobre porqué Rusia no ha usado las termobáricas para destruir esas posiciones fortificadas. En teoría se puede realizar un ataque de precisión devastador contra estas posiciones, ¿no?

También me gustaría saber qué opinan @delhierro y @frangelico


Abstenuto dijo:


> No sé si me equivoco pero Rusia podría destruir estas posiciones fortificadas sin problema usando termobáricas. En todo ese área ocupado por los ucros prácticamente no debe haber apenas civiles, por lo que los daños colaterales serían mínimos. Probablemente minaría considerablemente la moral de las tropas ucranianas, habría rendiciones masivas una vez las tropas que allí combaten fueran viendo como otras fortificaciones son aniquiladas... Quizá sería un golpe definitivo
> 
> ¿Sabes por qué no lo ha hecho ya Rusia viendo las pérdidas constantes en hombres y material y sabiendo que serán aún mayores con el material occidental que está por llegar?
> 
> Me interesaría conocer también la opinión de @delhierro


----------



## rejon (28 Abr 2022)

Nuevo mapa de la situación en el este de Ucrania elaborado por expertos militares europeos.

En su opinión, la Federación Rusa capturó Zarechny y continuó la ofensiva en Yampol. Las fuerzas ucranianas volaron un puente cerca de Yampol, probablemente para cerrar el paso a través del río Seversky Donets hacia Seversk.

Asimismo, los ocupantes continúan una ofensiva gradual en Popasna. TPYXA⚡Ucrania |


----------



## Renegato (28 Abr 2022)

❗According to the SVR (Russian foreign intelligence agency), Poland is preparing the annexation of western Ukraine under the guise of "historical reunification." Options for the entry of Polish troops into Western Ukraine were openly discussed in Europe back in March, when the United States made it clear that they would not openly participate in such an operation, but would not mind if Poland with a "group of countries" occupied Western Ukraine.


----------



## vettonio (28 Abr 2022)

_"Nos importa una mierda la ONU y el mundo.
Somos la gente educada"_


----------



## Señor X (28 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Pero como vas a poner la muerte de 500.000 niños con ejemplo de eficacia militar puto melón



Supongo que desde su punto de vista son 500K soldados menos del mañana.

Por mi parte lo he puesto a dormir.


----------



## rejon (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## mazuste (28 Abr 2022)

Para quien piense que cualquier ayuda material de occidente cambiará los resultados

Cuando esto empezó - desde hace dos meses, me refiero-, Ucrania tenían muchos más
y mejores tanques que los viejos leopards), antiaéreos más avanzados que los gepard, 
artillería (mejor que toda la mierda remolcada desde EEUU y así todo.
También, tenían más personal capacitado para manejarlos. Tenían líneas de suministro;
tenían mando y control.

Sin embargo, fueron aniquilados en pocas semanas.

Entonces ¿Dónde está esa fantástica lógica diciendo que cualquier cosa que occidente 
pueda enchufar en Ucrania va a cambiar la trayectoria de la guerra?


----------



## crocodile (28 Abr 2022)

❗Según la SVR (agencia rusa de inteligencia exterior), Polonia está preparando la anexión del oeste de Ucrania bajo el pretexto de la "reunificación histórica". Las opciones para la entrada de tropas polacas en el oeste de Ucrania se discutieron abiertamente en Europa en marzo, cuando Estados Unidos dejó en claro que no participaría abiertamente en tal operación, pero que no le importaría si Polonia con un "grupo de países" ocupó el oeste de Ucrania.


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## otroyomismo (28 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Desde el cese fraudulento del presidente de Pakistán, ordenado por los gusanos, se han producido varios asesinatos de chinos en el país.
> 
> Pues bien...



hay mas info de esto de los asesinatos de asiaticos?


----------



## unaie (28 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> a ver que estas mas perdido que un pulpo en una convención feminista, los almogávares son aragoneses nunca fueron catalanes y nunca lo serán, los catalanes como fuerza bélica solo acumulan derrotas y ala historia me remito.
> 
> no te negare que económicamente son organizados, eso viene de la época en la que se dedicaban al trafico de esclavos negros y al bandolerismo, de ahí se saco la base económica que tras la abolición de la esclavitud, fundo la industria catalana con al esclavitud de los obreros pistolerismo etc..
> 
> y por ultimo calladito estas mas guapo pompero de la ESO



A quien llamas pompero? si te gano en antiguedad...

El que anda bastante perdido eres tu. Leete algo sobre los almogavares de bizancio, a los que llamaban los catalanes, la compañia catalana. Es cierto que los almogavares tienen su origen en el norte de Aragon, de esos inicios viene que denominen a sus dardos azconas, lanza en vasco, o que antes de entrar en combate griten "Aur, aur, desperta ferro". Aur es adelante!, vamos! en euskera (aurrera), pero a medida que se expande el Reino de Aragon son tropas aragonesas y catalanas. En un 80% catalanas y esa es la lengua de sus documentos, pero no quiero extenderme mas en el offtopic.

Lo cierto es que el ejercito español se niega a publicar estadisticas de la composicion por regiones o autonomias de sus tropas para que no se destape que es basicamente un ejercito del sur de España y el notable desequilibrio regional que padece. Se sabe sin embargo, sobretodo por datos de convocatorias de ingreso, que no hay en el ejercito de España ni vascos, ni practicamente catalanes y que la representacion del norte de España es en general infima. Se empeñaron en prohibir los tercios y milicias vascas y catalanas, con su oficilia y lengua, desempoderando a estas nacionalidades, privandoles de armas, por el animo centralista, españolizador y la desconfianza, y de esos barros estos lodos.



Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Como hicieron en la guerra civil?........................



.


Oso Polar dijo:


> Eso cuéntale a Franco.



Franco nunca se enfrento a un ejercito catalan, se enfrento el ejercito republicano español del este, un ejercito castellanohablante, en su gran parte compuesto por trabajadores de otras regiones de España, comunistas, anarquistas,... divisiones "Lenin", "Carlos Marx", "Durruti", etc. Un ejercito catalan, tal y como yo lo entiendo en un sentido tradicional, es uno catalanohablante, con sus oficiales, con soldados de "Tractoria" que representarian mas fielmente a las tropas del Reino de Aragon.


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 Abr 2022)

off-topic

Cuba.

Españoles por el mundo.



Presume de que no tenemos que hacer cola para comprar.


----------



## rejon (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (28 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> off-topic
> 
> Cuba.
> 
> Españoles por el mundo.



Cuba da asco verla hoy en día y desde hace años, pero que unas charos españolas, que están a dos nóminas de la indigencia, graben aquello como si ellas fueran Elon Musk, es tan ordinario, tan repugnante, y tan vomitivo, que espero que a la vuelta el karma les de duro.


----------



## computer_malfuction (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Abr 2022)

Aviación rusa participando en la operación de Ucrania

Cazas polivalentes y cazabombarderos rusos que participan en la operación en Ucrania.

@anna_noticias


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (28 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ❗Según la SVR (agencia rusa de inteligencia exterior), Polonia está preparando la anexión del oeste de Ucrania bajo el pretexto de la "reunificación histórica". Las opciones para la entrada de tropas polacas en el oeste de Ucrania se discutieron abiertamente en Europa en marzo, cuando Estados Unidos dejó en claro que no participaría abiertamente en tal operación, pero que no le importaría si Polonia con un "grupo de países" ocupó el oeste de Ucrania.



Entonces el cebo lo ha mordido Ucrania y la van a despedazar, quedando reducida a la mínima expresión. Será un inevitable pero lógico final.


----------



## visaman (28 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Pringao...



umm sospechaba que eras el amante de la mujer del puchi pero esto lo confirma me solidarizo o algo.


----------



## rejon (28 Abr 2022)

"parece" que los alemanes se van a sumar ya al carro por fin.

Malas noticias para el putinismo .


----------



## ferrys (28 Abr 2022)

Todo apunta a que el frente del Donbass se está derrumbando a marchas forzadas. O los rusos han metido otra marcha o los ucras están poniendo pies en polvorosa.
Siempre hemos dicho que el tiempo corre a favor de los rusos. Tienen refuerzos, reservas, descansan, duermen bien. En cambio los pobres ucros, zambombazo tras zambombazo. Harto están aguantando.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Vaya, veo que no tienen ni gasolina.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Abr 2022)

Derivada económica, como podemos ver el rublo se cotiza casi igual con el valor del euro y del dólar…curioso…


----------



## rejon (28 Abr 2022)

Canadá dice que planea permitir que los activos sancionados se utilicen para compensar a las víctimas. 

Esto significa que los activos rusos confiscados ayudarán a los ucranianos.


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 Abr 2022)

Hacia la victoria final


----------



## unaie (28 Abr 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> *Mejor acostumbrarse al nuevo mapa de Ucrania:*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1039949



A mi se me ocurrio ya hace un mes ese mapa, basado en consideraciones etno-linguisticas y los movimientos del ejercito ruso.

Creo que esto es lo que quiere hacer Rusia.


----------



## Trajanillo (28 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Canadá dice que planea permitir que los activos sancionados se utilicen para compensar a las víctimas.
> 
> Esto significa que los activos rusos confiscados ayudarán a los ucranianos.



Eso se llama robar y cuando empiecen a caer las denuncias van a tener que devolver todo lo robado y si no al tiempo.


----------



## rejon (28 Abr 2022)

Ysabel, el buque de transporte de la Armada Española ha atracado en el puerto polaco de Gdynia.

Llegó con 200 toneladas de municiones, 30 camiones cargados con material militar y 20 vehículos blindados.

Ahora todo será transportado a través de Polonia hacia Ucrania.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (28 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ❗Según la SVR (agencia rusa de inteligencia exterior), Polonia está preparando la anexión del oeste de Ucrania bajo el pretexto de la "reunificación histórica". Las opciones para la entrada de tropas polacas en el oeste de Ucrania se discutieron abiertamente en Europa en marzo, cuando Estados Unidos dejó en claro que no participaría abiertamente en tal operación, pero que no le importaría si Polonia con un "grupo de países" ocupó el oeste de Ucrania.



Esto huele a nueva versión de la segunda guerra mundial con los polacos nuevamente de actores principales en el primer acto.

Cabe ver si Putin va a seguir los pasos equivocados de Hitler.

Vienen curvas.


----------



## rejon (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## ferrys (28 Abr 2022)

lo hemos dicho desde le minuto uno. El problema es que la OTAN no puede tener superioridad aérea sin arriesgar su fuerza aérea al completo. Usted comprueba la capacidad de los misiles tierra aire OTAN con los rusos y entra la risa.
Hasta Turquía compra S400. La OTAN no son tontos y están haciendo lo que puede. Se olvidaron de aviones ya. Ahora prima la artillería. Se les van a follar facilmente pero hasta entonces algún daño podrán hacer.


----------



## midelburgo (28 Abr 2022)

unaie dijo:


> A quien llamas pompero? si te gano en antiguedad...
> 
> El que anda bastante perdido eres tu. Leete algo sobre los almogavares de bizancio, a los que llamaban los catalanes, la compañia catalana. Es cierto que los almogavares tienen su origen en el norte de Aragon, de esos inicios viene que denominen a sus dardos azconas, lanza en vasco, o que antes de entrar en combate griten "Aur, aur, desperta ferro". Aur es adelante!, vamos! en euskera (aurrera), pero a medida que se expande el Reino de Aragon son tropas aragonesas y catalanas. En un 80% catalanas y esa es la lengua de sus documentos, pero no quiero extenderme mas en el offtopic.
> 
> ...



Ya me diras que catalanes habia en los asedios de Salses de 1503 y 1639, siendo la fortaleza que defendia en Rosellon a Cataluña.


https://revistas.ucm.es/index.php/MILT/article/download/MILT9898120131A/3372


Durante los siglos XVI y XVII cuando hay un catalan entre las tropas de los tercios es algo reseñable por raro.
Por supuesto en la francesada 1808-1814 fue otra cosa. Los catalanes en territorio propio si funcionan, fuera es mas raro. En la guerra con Marruecos de 1860 si destacaron, entonces iban siguiendo a Prim, que era de Reus.


----------



## Teuro (28 Abr 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Hace unas semanas ya decían que el gasto de USA en energía es del 4% del PIB.
> En la UE suponía ya el 10% del PIB
> 
> Y eso, hace unas semanas. Ahora será aún peor




Lo de Europa con la energía es patético, carecemos de energía que cada vez será más cara debido a los políticas de lucha contra el cambio climático, ahora nos encontramos con una desindustrialización acumulada en los últimos 30 años más carencia de energía y la poca que hay carísima. Es decir, más desindustrialización. Es lógico que el Euro caiga, y más que lo va a hacer, como entren en recesión Alemania es que podríamos ver el Euro a 80 céntimos de dolar.


----------



## rejon (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pete Best (28 Abr 2022)

Hay que reconocer que nuestros queridos foreros tienen más moral que el alcoyano. A pesar del fracaso de la primera ofensiva en la que Rusia tuvo que retirarse de Kiev y los pírricos avances que están logrando en esta segunda nuestros camaradas se autoconvencen de que el ejército ucraniano (el cual habría perdido ya unos 150.000 soldados) se está desmoronando y desertando en masa.

Lo mismo precisamente que nos contaban en los primeros días en los que Kiev iba a caer en uno o dos días a lo sumo. Tengo curiosidad por ver cual será la línea de argumentación cuando dentro de treinta días Rusia haya avanzado 2km en el frente.


----------



## ferrys (28 Abr 2022)

Si, claro. No han llegado a Paris. O ganaban en 3 semanas o perdían. No se olvide, se quedan sin bombas. Ya no tienen misiles. Sólo les queda los reclutas que se creían que iban de excursión.


----------



## lasoziedad (28 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> off-topic
> 
> Cuba.
> 
> ...



Aqui no hacemos cola para comprar comida, hacemos cola para *pedir *comida.


----------



## ferrys (28 Abr 2022)

Pete Best dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que nuestros queridos foreros tienen más moral que el alcoyano. A pesar del fracaso de la primera ofensiva en la que Rusia tuvo que retirarse de Kiev y los pírricos avances que están logrando en esta segunda nuestros camaradas se autoconvencen de que el ejército ucraniano (el cual habría perdido ya unos 150.000 soldados) se está desmoronando y desertando en masa.
> 
> Lo mismo precisamente que nos contaban en los primeros días en los que Kiev iba a caer en uno o dos días a lo sumo. Tengo curiosidad por ver cual será la línea de argumentación cuando dentro de treinta días Rusia haya avanzado 2km en el frente.



Que si, los rusos han perdido, 3 semanas tenían que lo decían los expertos.


----------



## Arraki (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## Arraki (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (28 Abr 2022)

Pete Best dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que nuestros queridos foreros tienen más moral que el alcoyano. A pesar del fracaso de la primera ofensiva en la que Rusia tuvo que retirarse de Kiev y los pírricos avances que están logrando en esta segunda nuestros camaradas se autoconvencen de que el ejército ucraniano (el cual habría perdido ya unos 150.000 soldados) se está desmoronando y desertando en masa.
> 
> Lo mismo precisamente que nos contaban en los primeros días en los que Kiev iba a caer en uno o dos días a lo sumo. Tengo curiosidad por ver cual será la línea de argumentación cuando dentro de treinta días Rusia haya avanzado 2km en el frente.



A tomar por culo.


----------



## crocodile (28 Abr 2022)

La región de Kherson de Ucrania se traslada a la zona del rublo

Según Kirill Stremousov, vicepresidente de la administración civil militar de la región de Kherson, el período de transición durará hasta cuatro meses. En este momento, los residentes usarán rublos y hryvnia, y luego cambiarán completamente a rublos.

El jefe adjunto de la región de Kherson, Stremousov, descartó la devolución de la región bajo el control de Ucrania.

Al mismo tiempo, señaló que hasta el momento "no se prevén referéndums".


----------



## rejon (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## mazuste (28 Abr 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> hay mas info de esto de los asesinatos de asiaticos?



Esto no es nuevo, incluso algún bombardeo a Afganistán desde Pakistán 
ya ha sucedido. Lo que significa que EEUU ha regresado para desestabilizar.

Chinese tutors killed in Karachi university bombing - BBC News

Suicide attack targets Chinese nationals in Pakistan, children ...


----------



## crocodile (28 Abr 2022)

La oficina de Zelensky creó "departamentos de comunicación" con los territorios liberados de la antigua Ucrania. La función de estos organismos es la organización de protestas y disturbios antirrusos. Se asignó un presupuesto de 70 millones de hryvnias por mes para pagar provocadores y extras. Anteriormente se informó que se robaron "centavos" dejados para propósitos similares, en escondites especialmente equipados. Parece que la experiencia es reconocida como un éxito.


----------



## computer_malfuction (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## Bimbo (28 Abr 2022)

el euro a 1,04 LOL


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> a ver que estas mas perdido que un pulpo en una convención feminista, los almogávares son aragoneses nunca fueron catalanes y nunca lo serán, los catalanes como fuerza bélica solo acumulan derrotas y ala historia me remito.
> 
> no te negare que económicamente son organizados, eso viene de la época en la que se dedicaban al trafico de esclavos negros y al bandolerismo, de ahí se saco la base económica que tras la abolición de la esclavitud, fundo la industria catalana con al esclavitud de los obreros pistolerismo etc..
> 
> y por ultimo calladito estas mas guapo pompero de la ESO



Visaman basta de off-topic por favor

Los Almogávares fueron primero sarracenos de Zaragoza y eran islámicos.





__





Almogàver - Viquipèdia, l'enciclopèdia lliure







ca.wikipedia.org




...
*Origen sarraí*
L'origen primigeni d'aquests* mercenaris bandits anomenats Al-Mogauar se situa en els territoris de l'Àndalus vers el **segle x*. Així, la primera referència històrica documental apareix en la crònica àrab _Akhbar muluk Al-Andalus_, la història dels reis de l'Àndalus, escrita entre el 887 i el 955 per Àhmad ibn Muhàmmad Ar-Razí, conegut entre els àrabs amb el malnom d'_Al-Tariji_ ('el Cronista') i entre el cristians com el _moro Rasís_. En la seva crònica, l'historiador de Qurtuba descriu els territoris de l'Àndalus, i en arribar a la vall de l'Ebre, Al-Tariji cita per primera vegada *en la història l'existència d'unes tropes anomenades almogàvers existents a la ciutat Saraqusta, la Saragossa islàmica*:[3]









Almogávar - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





...
El primer uso del término se sitúa en los territorios de Al-Ándalus en el siglo X, para referirse a pequeños grupos armados de sarracenos dedicados al saqueo y los ataques sorpresa. Así, la primera referencia histórica documental aparece en la crónica «_Ajbar muluk al-Andalus_» o _Crónica del Moro Rasis_, la historia de los reyes de Al-Ándalus, escrita entre 887 y 955 por Ahmad ibn Muhamad ar-Razí, conocido entre los árabes con el nombre de Al-Tarij (el Cronista) y entre los cristianos como el moro Rasis. En su crónica, el historiador de Qurtuba describe los territorios de Al-Ándalus, y al llegar al valle del Ebro, cita por primera vez en la historia la existencia de unas tropas llamadas almogávares presentes en la ciudad de Saraqusta:3

La corona de Aragón adopto la estrategia de estos sarracenos una vez conquistada por los cristianos y formo tropas principalmente de pastores de los Pirineos que ayudaron tanto a la conquista de Granada como a recuperar sus tierras.

Una vez pacificada España y Sicilia se formo la Compañía Catalana del oriente ( _Companyia Catalana d'Orient_ ) que ya actuaban más como mercenarios, admitiendo gente de otros sitio, el idioma utilizado era el catalán y se movían más como tribus que como ejércitos.

Pero el grueso principal de sus tropas estaban formadas por sarracenos, aragoneses y catalanes.

Del catalán antiguo:

Aquestes gents qui han nom *Almugavers* son gents que no viven sino de fet de armes, ne no stan en viles ne en ciutats, sino en muntanyes e en boschs; e *guerreien tots jorns ab Serrayns, e entren dins la terra dels Serrayns huna jornada o dues lladrunyant e prenent dels Serrayns molts*, e de llur haver; e de aço viven; e sofferen moltes malenances que als altres homens no porien sostenir; que be passaran a vegades dos jorns sens menjar, si mester los es; e menjaran de les erbes dels camps, que sol no s'en prehen res. E los Adelits quels guien, saben les terres els camins. E no aporten mes de huna gonella o huna camisa, sia stiu o ivern; e en les cames porten hunes calses de cuyro, e als peus hunes avarques de cuyro. E porten bon coltell e bona correja, e hun foguer a la cinta. E porta cascu huna llança e dos darts, e hun cerró de cuyro en què aporten llur vianda. E son molt forts e molt laugers per fugir e per encalsar. *E son Catalans e Aragonesos e Serrayns*.»

— Bernat Desclot, Crònica, capítol LXXIX


Leed la wiki o la viqui catalana ambas coinciden en lo principal


----------



## MagicPep (28 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Canadá dice que planea permitir que los activos sancionados se utilicen para compensar a las víctimas.
> 
> Esto significa que los activos rusos confiscados ayudarán a los ucranianos.



yo soy ucraniano... claro, hijo


----------



## rejon (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## visaman (28 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Cuba da asco verla hoy en día y desde hace años, pero que unas charos españolas, que están a dos nóminas de la indigencia, graben aquello como si ellas fueran Elon Musk, es tan ordinario, tan repugnante, y tan vomitivo, que espero que a la vuelta el karma les de duro.



todas suelen acabar en el café monserrate buscando el hamoll donde unos aguerridos guerreros del hamol se enfrentan al hoorror el horror impasible el ademan hamoloso el gesto................


----------



## vettonio (28 Abr 2022)

*La guerra de Ucrania según los mass mierda occidentales. 
Descripción gráfica.*


----------



## visaman (28 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Visaman basta de off-topic por favor
> 
> Los Almogávares fueron primero sarracenos de Zaragoza y eran islámicos.
> 
> ...



anda maño no te ralles que mañicos dije que eran


----------



## Zhukov (28 Abr 2022)

Interesante artículo aparte de los vídeos.

Datos de inteés: El polvorín de Transdnistria que está atiborrado de municiones sólo está a 2 km de la frontera. Ucrania podría tomarlo con un golpe de mano.

Las fuerzas de la república si se movilizan a tiempo son bastante sustanciales, Moldavia no tiene apenas ejército, sólo podría atacar con dos brigadas, y las fuerzas de Ucrania están fijadas en Odessa o empeñadas en Nikolayev. 





__





Как поясняют жовто-блакiтные эксперты, причина последних военных неудач кроется в снарядном голоде


Как поясняют жовто-блакiтные эксперты, причина последних военных неудач кроется в снарядном голоде. То, что янки передадут вфу около сотни гаубиц и боеприпасов на пару недель боёв, ровным счётом ничего не меняет. Иначе говоря, для киевского режима с вероятной подачи звёздно-полосатых кураторов...




antimaydan.info


----------



## rejon (28 Abr 2022)

*EEUU presenta una estrategia contra el internet "autoritario" de Rusia.*
El Consejo de Seguridad Nacional de la Casa Blanca presentará este jueves una estrategia, firmada por más de 50 países, para promocionar un Internet "democrático" frente a los intentos de *Rusia *por "reprimir la libertad de expresión".

"Hemos visto un aumento del autoritarismo digital", ha explicado un funcionario de alto rango de la Administración de EEUU en una llamada con periodistas, en la que ha citado como ejemplo las campañas de desinformación rusas tras la *invasión *de *Ucrania *o los intentos del Kremlin de atacar la infraestructura de telecomunicaciones ucraniana.


----------



## vettonio (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## vettonio (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## Honkler (28 Abr 2022)

Pete Best dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que nuestros queridos foreros tienen más moral que el alcoyano. A pesar del fracaso de la primera ofensiva en la que Rusia tuvo que retirarse de Kiev y los pírricos avances que están logrando en esta segunda nuestros camaradas se autoconvencen de que el ejército ucraniano (el cual habría perdido ya unos 150.000 soldados) se está desmoronando y desertando en masa.
> 
> Lo mismo precisamente que nos contaban en los primeros días en los que Kiev iba a caer en uno o dos días a lo sumo. Tengo curiosidad por ver cual será la línea de argumentación cuando dentro de treinta días Rusia haya avanzado 2km en el frente.



Que si, que la próxima batalla será a las puertas de Moscú… hala, ya has tenido tu segundo de gloria, ahora deja a los mayorcitos hablar de sus cosas y vete a tomar el cola cao, rey.


----------



## Snowball (28 Abr 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Que si, los rusos han perdido, 3 semanas tenían que lo decían los expertos.



72-96 horas para tomar Kiev según CNN


----------



## Teuro (28 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Y hay otra cosa que quienes quieren joder a Rusia no comprándole gas y petróleo no comprenden, supongamos que Europa en su conjunto dejara de comprar gas y petróleo a Rusia, inmediatamente deberían de comprarlo en otro sitio, el aumento de demanda en otros mercados (con una oferta muy inelástica) aumentaría notablemente los precios del gas y del petróleo, muchos países que no son enemigos de Rusia no tendrían más remedio que ir a la Gasolinera "Rusia" a conseguir gas y petróleo, más barato que donde compraban habitualmente, pero también caro, porque Rusia también podría subir sus precios, el resultado es que Rusia vendería menos pero a mejor precio, y Europa pagaría mucho más por la energía o no podría comprarla. El resultado para Europa sería muy malo, para Rusia bastante bueno. Si es que no puedes amenazar o castigar a quien tiene algo que tú necesitas. Estas obviedades, que la mayoría de este hilo comprendemos, parece que son física nuclear para la inmensa mayoría de los europeos.



A España, que lleva quebrando desde el 2007 y no hay manera que quiebre a pesar de todos los octubres que hemos vivido desde entonces, se le está conjugando al tormenta perfecta, tenemos un déficit estructural de más del 5% que no se va a corregir hasta el ¡¡ 2032 !!. Ahora añadamos que la economía de la UE se va a resentir de lo lindo ante una energía escasa y cara, con un gasto social desproporcionado, una caída del euro frente al dólar donde la paridad se verá en semanas y seguirá cayendo hasta no sabemos dónde, tipos de interés que subirán ...

Tremendo, supongo que el Gobierno estará ya diseñando políticas de choque ante la situación, y que no entremos en guerra, que sino peor todavía. Supongo que al menos estarán contemplando tener víveres en el bunker de la Moncloa, al menos para 5 años.


----------



## Sinjar (28 Abr 2022)

No se si alguno conoce el Caliber, un juego ruso de los creadores del World of Tanks.

Es un shootter en 3º persona. Y se nota que es ruso...

Ojo a la skin que han sacado por el día de la victoria, que esta próximo. Apoyan abiertamente a Rusia en esta Guerra.


Tenéis muchas unidades rusas, pero también hay alemanas, suecas, polacas, americanas, francesas, británicas, israelíes, españolas, kazajas y bielorrusas.


----------



## niraj (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## Teuro (28 Abr 2022)

unaie dijo:


> A mi se me ocurrio ya hace un mes ese mapa, basado en consideraciones etno-linguisticas y los movimientos del ejercito ruso.
> 
> Creo que esto es lo que quiere hacer Rusia.



"La Operación Especial" era una burda excusa para anexionarse a toda Ucrania, como eso falló ahora van pasito a pasito a todo lo productivo y estratégico. Todo una vil mentira para justificar una invasión y anexión territorial al estilo hitleriano.


----------



## lasoziedad (28 Abr 2022)

*Rusia despliega delfines en el Mar Negro: ¿por qué?*

El Instituto Naval de Estados Unidos (USNI) ha confirmado que las tropas rusas han trasladado a su base naval en el Mar Negro delfines entrenados por las fuerzas armadas del país.

El objetivo es *evitar que las fuerzas ucranianas se infiltren* en el puerto y saboteen sus buques de guerra. Rusia tiene un historial de adiestramiento de delfines con fines militares, utilizando el mamífero acuático para *recuperar objetos o disuadir* a los buceadores enemigos. Imágenes satelitales de 2018 revelaron que Rusia* también utilizó delfines en su base naval en Tartus, Siria*, durante la guerra siria. Los delfines no son las únicas criaturas oceánicas que los militares rusos pueden haber entrenado. Se cree que una* ballena beluga avistada frente a la costa de Noruega en 2019 *fue entrenada por la marina rusa. Los pescadores informaron de una ballena beluga que llevaba extraños arneses, que podrían haber sostenido cámaras, acosando a sus barcos, tirando de correas y cuerdas desde el lado de los barcos.

Esta base naval del puerto de Sebastopol es la más importante de la armada rusa en la zona. Se encuentra en el *extremo sur de Crimea*, que Moscú tomó en 2014. Según el análisis del USNI, muchos de los buques rusos anclados allí, aunque están* fuera del alcance de los misiles*, son potencialmente *vulnerables a los ataques submarinos*.

Esta técnica se utiliza desde la Guerra Fría. *Ucrania también entrenó delfines* en un acuario cercano a Sebastopol, en un plan de la era soviética ya abandonado. No obstante, durante la Guerra Fría, Estados Unidos y la URSS desarrollaron el uso de estos mamíferos. EEUU ha gastado varias decenas de millones de dólares para mantener sus "tropas" de delfines y leones marinos. Por su parte, Ucrania volvió en 2012 a utilizar el programa de Sebastopol, pero tras la invasión de Crimea en 2014* pasaron a formar parte de Rusia*.


----------



## computer_malfuction (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## Julc (28 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ❗Según la SVR (agencia rusa de inteligencia exterior), Polonia está preparando la anexión del oeste de Ucrania bajo el pretexto de la "reunificación histórica". Las opciones para la entrada de tropas polacas en el oeste de Ucrania se discutieron abiertamente en Europa en marzo, cuando Estados Unidos dejó en claro que no participaría abiertamente en tal operación, pero que no le importaría si Polonia con un "grupo de países" ocupó el oeste de Ucrania.



No se podia sab...bueno sí, sí se sabía.


----------



## mazuste (28 Abr 2022)

Para quienes esten interesados en la historia del nazismo ucraniano (Galiciano)
Maria Zakharova:


Durante las recientes reuniones de los ministros de finanzas del G7 y del G20,
la viceprimera ministra canadiense* Chrystia Freeland *presionó para excluir a Rusia
de las instituciones financieras mundiales y de las organizaciones internacionales.

Al mismo tiempo, Ottawa intensificó sus entregas de armas a Ucrania, incluidos 
los fusiles sin retroceso Carl-Gustaf, utilizados por las fuerzas armadas canadienses.

Todo ello como una respuesta a las supuestas nuevas pruebas de atrocidades 
perpetradas por el ejército ruso. Antes de la reunión del G20, *Chrystia Freeland* dijo: 
"Se han cometido crímenes de guerra en Ucrania. Las pruebas que hemos visto...
son absolutamente horripilantes".

Esto habría sido una torpe fake, si no fuera una recreación de lo ocurrido durante
la II Guerra Mundial.

Ochenta años antes de Bucha, *Krakivs'ki Visti *-un importante periódico en lengua 
ucraniana en Polonia, gestionado como estaba por el Tercer Reich- publicó un artículo
sobre los asesinos de NKVD torturando a personas y tiradas en las calles de Lvov 
tras la retirada del Ejército Rojo de la ciudad *(Krakivs'ki Visti, 6 de julio de 1941*). 
El artículo hacía especial hincapié en la etnia de las víctimas. El 8 de julio de 1941 
informó de que los bolcheviques ejecutaron a 1.500 ucranianos étnicos en Lutsk 
disparándoles con ametralladoras. El Reich nazi acusó a la URSS de genocidio.

El periódico *Krakivs'ki Visti *era muy consciente de su papel en la historia. 
En el contexto ucraniano, difundió propaganda nazi por todo el mundo. Esto es
lo que leemos en blanco y negro en la portada de su edición del 6 de julio de 1941,
en un artículo "Ganar en lugar de llorar" (B. Khalit): _*"Con respecto a este horrible *_
*desastre [los pogromos], en el lado positivo está el hecho de que el mundo 
entero se ha enterado de estos horribles pogromos. La pérdida de decenas 
de miles de ciudadanos responsables y proactivos es dolorosa. No pueden
ser reemplazados. El impacto que estos pogromos tuvieron en la propaganda
palidece en comparación con las pérdidas. Sin embargo, dado que estas personas 
murieron simplemente por ser ucranianos responsables y por amar a Ucrania 
más que nada, debemos asegurar de que no derramaron su sangre en vano; 
debemos usarla para hacer el bien... Debemos usarla como capital moral para
nuestro pueblo... Ahora tenemos la oportunidad, una triste, pero aún así una 
oportunidad que no debemos dejar pasar. La mafia judía en todas sus encarnaciones, 
desde la comunista hasta la masónica, hace tiempo eliminó la palabra "Ucrania" 
de la prensa o hizo todo lo posible por denigrarla. Por eso, cuando el nombre 
de nuestra nación vuelve a aparecer en los titulares de las principales cabeceras,*
_*no podemos dejar pasar esta oportunidad por muy trágico que sea su contexto".*_

¡Qué retrospectiva! Ahora mismo estamos asistiendo a la misma situación.

Una vez más, Ucrania aparece en los titulares, mientras nos enfrentamos a acusaciones
infundadas de querer "anular" a Ucrania al igual que ellos anulan todo lo ruso. Una vez más, 
los nazis utilizan la propaganda y una tragedia para denigrar a Rusia. Una vez más, utilizan 
esto como una "oportunidad, por trágica que sea". No han presentado ninguna prueba, 
esperando que baste con provocar una respuesta emocional. Una vez más, las vidas de las
personas se convierten en daños colaterales en los juegos de propaganda para ganarse
a la opinión pública. Esto es lo que hacen siempre los nazis.

Ahora la parte más importante.

El periódico *Krakivs'ki Visti*, uno de los principales instrumentos de propaganda nazi 
en lengua ucraniana, tenía como director a _*Mikhailo Khomyak*_, un colaboracionista de Ucrania.

Aparte de sus antecedentes penales, sólo hay un hecho notable en su biografía. 
*Mikhailo Khomyak era el abuelo de Chrystia Freeland, viceprimera ministra de Canadá*.

Ahora puedes volver al principio de la página y leer este post una vez más con una nueva perspectiva.

t.me/MID_Russia/19991


----------



## lasoziedad (28 Abr 2022)

*Polonia propone penalizar a los países que pagan el gas ruso en rublos*

La Unión Europea debería penalizar a los países que utilizan *rublos para pagar el gas ruso*, ha declarado la Ministra polaco del Clima, Anna Moskwa, tras la decisión de Moscú de cortar el suministro a Polonia y Bulgaria por su negativa a hacerlo. "Hoy en día *lo que falta son sanciones totales sobre el gas*, eso resolvería resolvería el problema con Gazprom, el problema de seguir sanciones al 100%. Esperamos estas sanciones", dijo Anna Moskwa a la emisora privada Polsat News a última hora del miércoles. "Contamos con que haya *consecuencias para estos países* (que pagan en rublos) y que, como resultado, dejen de dejen de pagar en rublos". *No especificó qué tipo de consecuencias desea Polonia que se produzcan*.


----------



## heisenberg (28 Abr 2022)

Cuantos soldados rusos ha matado joker zelensky hoy?? O sigue escondido en su búnker como una rata como siempre??.


----------



## lukashenko (28 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> off-topic
> 
> Cuba.
> 
> ...



Pffff... Aquí hay gente que hace cola y que hasta dormiría al raso, para conseguir una entrada para un concierto, para el blackfriday o para las rebajas... y esto me parece mucho peor


----------



## pgas (28 Abr 2022)

europedos pasando por el aro de putin



y los que dicen que no, también

*Cerró el grifo. Cómo vivirá Polonia sin gas ruso*

" El primer ministro polaco *Mateusz Morawiecki* dijo en una conferencia de prensa conjunta con el canciller alemán *Olaf Scholz* en Berlín: “Confirmo que recibimos tales amenazas de la Federación Rusa, de Gazprom. Están relacionados, en particular, con la forma de pago. Polonia se adhiere a los acuerdos y quizás Rusia intente castigar a Polonia de esta manera”.

Según Morawiecki, Polonia se preparó de antemano para diversificar el gas y recibir gas de diferentes direcciones.

_“Incluso antes del lanzamiento del gasoducto Baltic Pipe (desde Noruega, el lanzamiento está programado para octubre de 2022, aproximadamente), podremos proteger nuestra economía, proteger a los hogares, los polacos de un paso tan brusco por parte de Rusia”,_ dijo el dijo el jefe del gobierno polaco.

La ministra de Clima y Medio Ambiente de Polonia, *Anna Moskva* , tuiteó la noche del 26 de abril que el país tiene importantes reservas de gas y fuentes alternativas de suministro.

_“Polonia tiene las reservas de gas necesarias y las fuentes de suministro que protegen nuestra seguridad. Nos hemos estado moviendo efectivamente hacia la independencia de Rusia durante varios años. Nuestras bóvedas están llenas en un 76 %. No habrá escasez de gas en los hogares polacos”_ , escribió el ministro.

Por su parte, el comisario del Gobierno polaco para infraestructuras energéticas estratégicas, *Piotr Naimsky* , ha señalado que “todos los consumidores de gas existentes en Polonia recibirán esta materia prima en el nivel en el que la recibían hasta ahora”.

_“Planeamos detener las entregas desde Rusia a fines de diciembre de este año, ya que el contrato a largo plazo de Yamal expira, los rusos lo están acelerando”,_ dijo Naimsky, y agregó que “todas nuestras necesidades de gas se pueden satisfacer desde otras direcciones.

*Wojciech* Jakubik, editor en jefe del portal polaco BiznesAlert , fue aún más optimista.

_“Tenemos 5.000 millones de metros cúbicos de gas de producción propia, 6,3 de la terminal de gas, 5,5 a la inversa del gasoducto Yamal-Europa, 2 de Lituania desde mayo, 5,7 de Eslovaquia desde julio, 2-3 de Baltic Pipe en octubre y 10 de diciembre”,_ escribió Yakubik en Twitter, señalando que el total significa unos 20-27 mil millones de metros cúbicos. En 2021, el consumo de gas en Polonia ascendió a 21.600 millones de metros cúbicos.

Sin embargo, declaraciones tan caprichosas, por decirlo suavemente, no se corresponden con la realidad.

En primer lugar, Yakubik francamente sobreestimó la capacidad de Polonia para su propia producción de gas (en realidad, menos de 4 mil millones de metros cúbicos) y la capacidad de la terminal en Swinoujscie para recibir gas natural licuado (GNL), hasta ahora es de 5 mil millones de metros cúbicos. En segundo lugar, la propia Eslovaquia depende casi por completo del gas ruso, e incluso si este país comienza a pagarlo en rublos, es poco probable que Gazprom le suministre gas para su posterior reventa a Polonia. En tercer lugar, a pesar de la capacidad de procesamiento de Baltic Pipe de 10 mil millones de metros cúbicos, hasta ahora las empresas polacas han contratado menos de tres mil millones de metros cúbicos en campos de gas en Noruega. Dada la creciente escasez de gas, la probabilidad de nuevos contratos es dudosa.

*Sigue siendo lo contrario de Alemania. De hecho, el suministro de gas de este país a Polonia a través del gasoducto Yamal-Europa aumentó considerablemente en la mañana del 27 de abril. El gas bombeado a través del gasoducto de Alemania a Polonia aumentó 5,2 veces a 1,23 millones de metros cúbicos por hora*, se desprende de los datos del operador de transporte de gas Gascade. Naturalmente, este sigue siendo el mismo gas ruso, pero cuesta más que el suministro directo de Gazprom.

En primer lugar, este gas se envía ahora a las instalaciones subterráneas de almacenamiento de gas (UGS) de Polonia, cuyo volumen es ahora de 3.235 millones de metros cúbicos. Las autoridades polacas planean llenar las instalaciones de UGS para el invierno, pero esta intención también parece demasiado optimista. Como señaló el analista polaco *Konrad Renkas* , la capacidad de almacenamiento actual del 76% significa que las reservas de gas ascienden a 2.460 millones de metros cúbicos, es decir, alrededor del 11% del consumo anual del país.

_“Esto es, en promedio, una reserva para un mes y medio. Entonces, si operamos solo con reservas (y no, por ejemplo, compramos gas ruso de Alemania), entonces, teniendo en cuenta la época del año, quizás con grandes ahorros, podríamos resistir no por un mes y medio, pero para dos. O dos y medio. Pero no más. Por supuesto, esta es una suposición puramente teórica, pero muestra la escala del problema. Todo el mundo sabe que habrá compras de gas ruso. Además, no solo Polonia hará esto”,_ escribió Rankas en una de las redes sociales.

Trad Goo


los polacos reciben gas ruso por la interconexión alemana (pagada por la UE) y a corto-medio plazo seguirán necesitándolo. Los mafiosos bulgaros lo tienen igual o peor

chorprecha!


----------



## Arraki (28 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Interesante artículo aparte de los vídeos.
> 
> Datos de inteés: El polvorín de Transdnistria que está atiborrado de municiones sólo está a 2 km de la frontera. Ucrania podría tomarlo con un golpe de mano.
> 
> ...



Muy interesante. 

Yo no tengo duda que intentarán algo, bien para cometer una barbaridad o para quedarse lo que puedan rapiñar


----------



## Julc (28 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Polonia propone penalizar a los países que pagan el gas ruso en rublos*
> 
> La Unión Europea debería penalizar a los países que utilizan *rublos para pagar el gas ruso*, ha declarado la Ministra polaco del Clima, Anna Moskwa, tras la decisión de Moscú de cortar el suministro a Polonia y Bulgaria por su negativa a hacerlo. "Hoy en día *lo que falta son sanciones totales sobre el gas*, eso resolvería resolvería el problema con Gazprom, el problema de seguir sanciones al 100%. Esperamos estas sanciones", dijo Anna Moskwa a la emisora privada Polsat News a última hora del miércoles. "Contamos con que haya *consecuencias para estos países* (que pagan en rublos) y que, como resultado, dejen de dejen de pagar en rublos". *No especificó qué tipo de consecuencias desea Polonia que se produzcan*.



Los polacos son los leperos de aquellas tierras, ¿verdad?


----------



## magufone (28 Abr 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Los polacos son los leperos de aquellas tierras, ¿verdad?



Por que en Polonia tienen la mania de cagarla cuando mejor les va?


----------



## petroglifo (28 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Creo que voy a comprar unos cuantos de esos.
> Veo futuro vendiéndolos en ebay o wallapop
> 
> Alguien quiere? Y hacemos una lista de foreros con parche


----------



## Seronoser (28 Abr 2022)

Ojo al ostión del PIB americano en el primer trimestre 2022 
Y todavía decían los ejjjjjpertos que el ganador de la guerra era USA


----------



## ferrys (28 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Interesante artículo aparte de los vídeos.
> 
> Datos de inteés: El polvorín de Transdnistria que está atiborrado de municiones sólo está a 2 km de la frontera. Ucrania podría tomarlo con un golpe de mano.
> 
> ...



No tienen ejercito y están atiborrados de munición.


----------



## Abstenuto (28 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Russia doubles fossil fuel revenues since invasion of Ukraine began
> 
> 
> Country receives about €62bn from exports of oil, gas and coal in two months, with Germany the biggest importer
> ...



El problema es que todos esos ingresos están congelados


----------



## crocodile (28 Abr 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Robando como delincuentes qué son. Ladrones y vulgares chorizos aparte de criminales, esto son USA/OTAN/Unión Euroyankee.


----------



## Sinjar (28 Abr 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Menudo robo.


----------



## Julc (28 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Robando como delincuentes qué son. Ladrones y vulgares chorizos aparte de criminales, esto son USA/OTAN/Unión Euroyankee.



Recordemos durante la plandemia cómo se robaban mutuamente material médico.


----------



## delhierro (28 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> El problema es que todos esos ingresos están congelados



No. Esos entran directamente a la economia rusa, lo que han robado son los activos en el extranjero. Han sido bastante primos en eso, porque redujeron la dependencia pero dejaron activos en la zona anglofila, deberian caer algunas cabezas politicas por ello.


----------



## mazuste (28 Abr 2022)

LA TABLA DEL GAS POR RUBLOS

Tal y como está - y sujeto a una actualización continua.

SE CAMBIARÁ EL GAS POR RUBLOS:

Austria
Hungría
Alemania
Italia
Serbia (no miembro de la UE)

RECHAZARAN

Polonia
Bulgaria
Finlandia
Estonia

Pepe Escobar


----------



## Sinjar (28 Abr 2022)

*Artículo ucraniano: "Para salvar a Mariúpol, solo quedaba una oportunidad: un golpe a Transnistria"*



Для спасения Мариуполя остался один шанс - удар по Приднестровью


----------



## crocodile (28 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Polonia propone penalizar a los países que pagan el gas ruso en rublos*
> 
> La Unión Europea debería penalizar a los países que utilizan *rublos para pagar el gas ruso*, ha declarado la Ministra polaco del Clima, Anna Moskwa, tras la decisión de Moscú de cortar el suministro a Polonia y Bulgaria por su negativa a hacerlo. "Hoy en día *lo que falta son sanciones totales sobre el gas*, eso resolvería resolvería el problema con Gazprom, el problema de seguir sanciones al 100%. Esperamos estas sanciones", dijo Anna Moskwa a la emisora privada Polsat News a última hora del miércoles. "Contamos con que haya *consecuencias para estos países* (que pagan en rublos) y que, como resultado, dejen de dejen de pagar en rublos". *No especificó qué tipo de consecuencias desea Polonia que se produzcan*.



Las putitas polacas cooperando para que la Unión Euroyankee reviente, buen trabajo perros, a ver si es verdad y se acaba este engendro de U.E.


----------



## ferrys (28 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> El problema es que todos esos ingresos están congelados



No. ¿Que se cree que significa paga en rublos? No admiten pagos en un Banco no ruso.


----------



## MiguelLacano (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## ferrys (28 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> *Artículo ucraniano: "Para salvar a Mariúpol, solo quedaba una oportunidad: un golpe a Transnistria"*
> 
> 
> 
> Для спасения Мариуполя остался один шанс - удар по Приднестровью



Se puede salvar al Titanic. Hay una oportunidad. 
Que habrá en Mariupol para tanta insistencia.


----------



## MiguelLacano (28 Abr 2022)

Hace ya bastantes semanas que no debía quedar ninguna abierta.


----------



## Salamandra (28 Abr 2022)

petroglifo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1040497



Mola mogollón. Me encanta este tipo de propaganda de hacer de lo evidente un slogan. Acido y veraz, si fuera @claphman diría que es humor aspi.

Humor para desprogramar, para los que no les valen argumentos de más de dos líneas.


----------



## ferrys (28 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ojo al ostión del PIB americano en el primer trimestre 2022
> Y todavía decían los ejjjjjpertos que el ganador de la guerra era USA



¿Dicen que un 0,4? Después de un 6,5 del 2021. Vaya ostia. Están para guerras.


----------



## petroglifo (28 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En la región de Kherson, un empleado del Korda Ucraniano (un análogo de Sobr) le dio a las fuerzas especiales rusas un escondite con armas y municiones. Se incautaron un fusil AK-74, una pistola, dos granadas de mano y municiones de diversos calibres. Según cordovets, se negó a cumplir las órdenes "locas" de las autoridades de Kiev para organizar actividades de sabotaje contra las tropas rusas en Kherson.
> 
> En la actualidad, la seguridad del empleado y su familia está garantizada por las fuerzas de seguridad rusas.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/45485



Ese funcionario conservara la plaza, funci pero listo !!!.


----------



## pirivi-parava (28 Abr 2022)

Que cosas más curiosas. La ONU que ha estado desaparecida en combate durante toda la guerra sale de su letargo para... abrir un corredor en Azovstal.
Qué está pasando allí que importe más que ls bombardeos a la capital, el éxodo exterior de 5 millones de personas, el incontable éxodo interior...  









La ONU envía a su personal a evacuar a civiles de la planta de Azovstal


La Oficina de Naciones Unidas para la Coordinación de Asuntos Humanitarios (OCHA) enviado a su personal...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Sinjar (28 Abr 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Se puede salvar al Titanic. Hay una oportunidad.
> Que habrá en Mariupol para tanta insistencia.



Ciudad clave que une al Donbass con Crimea, y una de las acerías mas importantes del mundo.


----------



## ferrys (28 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Ciudad clave que une al Donbass con Crimea, y una de las acerías mas importantes del mundo.



Anda que no habrá acerías en América. No protegen lo de arriba, algo hay abajo.


----------



## damnun_infectum (28 Abr 2022)

Es una bala, un cohete, es un satélite....?, no, es súper rublo.

El rublo se desmadra, y al menos 4 países ya están cambiando a rublos para pagar gas y petróleo en Suiza.


----------



## Seronoser (28 Abr 2022)

Por cierto, Polonia sigue comprándole el gas a Rusia en el día de hoy...pero a través de Alemania.
Ojo Alemania, que te vas a quedar sin gas


----------



## damnun_infectum (28 Abr 2022)

Velocidad hipersónica. Zaaaaaaaas!, en toda la cara.


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Abr 2022)

petroglifo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1040497



qué trabajos nos manda el señor


----------



## chemarin (28 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> off-topic
> 
> Cuba.
> 
> ...



Lo de mezclar en este hilo cosas que no tienen nada que ver tiene su peligro, esa foto de gente haciendo cola en España debe ser de cuando la plandemia que se montaron una película con los aforos, yo tuve que dejar de comprar en mi supermercado habitual y compraba en chinos o moros, que no ponían tantas pegas como los cagaos de los mercados españoles. Pero en Cuba los problemas son habituales, haya o no plandemia. Venir a defender a Cuba o el comunismo en este hilo es asegurar un fuego "amigo". Desde luego que si sigues en esta línea manipuladora te meto en el ignore. Hasta los huevos de los comunistas.


----------



## Salamandra (28 Abr 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Anda que no habrá acerías en América. No protegen lo de arriba, algo hay abajo.



Lo de abajo, desgraciadamente, va a volar. Sin civiles, más rápido todavía porque hay que darse cuenta que no se puede volar por la parte interesada tras tantas declaraciones de existencia de civiles. Con la ONU podemos garantizar el silencio de civiles, que no es poco.

Renault para Rusia por un euro tras decir Rusia que no respeta patentes... ¿Casualidades?


----------



## Seronoser (28 Abr 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> ¿Dicen que un 0,4? Después de un 6,5 del 2021. Vaya ostia. Están para guerras.



Noooo, ha sido NEGATIVO. -1,4% HA CAIDO EL PIB AMERICANO.
A un trimestre de la recesión oficial...y con una inflación del 10%...

Ya no van a subir los tipos jojojojo
Y con el dolar cayendo con el rublo...pero apreciándose con el resto de monedas, lo cuál es terrible para sus exportaciones.


----------



## mazuste (28 Abr 2022)

Tic, tac...

El jefe del espionaje ruso revela los planes polacos para la división de Ucrania

La patata caliente:

Según los datos rusos, el verdadero "objetivo táctico" de las tropas polacas
será recuperar el control de las instalaciones estratégicas de la Guardia Nacional 
de Ucrania. Al parecer, la inteligencia polaca andan palpando a miembros "fiables" 
de la élite ucraniana, dispuestos a formar un contrapeso pro-Varsovia a los nancys
ucros.


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Tic, tac...
> 
> El jefe del espionaje ruso revela los planes polacos para la división de Ucrania
> 
> ...



Como suele decirse ...ME NUTRE
A volver a ser siervos de los pana, Cosmo empalmao en 3,2,1...


----------



## mazuste (28 Abr 2022)

Más de Pepe Escobar...

ACTUALIZACIÓN EXCLUSIVA DE PETRÓLEO

Mis topos del Golfo Pérsico siempre cumplen.

* "El petróleo ruso está fluyendo hacia el mercado negro".*
_* El Brent está a unos 105,00 dólares y superaría los 200 dólares el barril
si el petróleo ruso estuviera realmente cortado por las sanciones.
Irán está vendiendo TRES millones de barriles al día en el mercado negro
transfiriendo la carga de petrolero a petrolero en medio de la noche y reetiquetándolo.

Entonces, ¿por qué no se aplican realmente las sanciones a la producción de petróleo?
Porque eso podría desencadenar la implosión de los 2,5 cuatrillones en derivados, *_
*"mientras las economías occidentales se hunden bajo presiones hiperinflacionarias".*


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

Nazis del SBU secuestran a un sacerdote en Severodonetsk, LNR

Según los lugareños, el motivo de la detención fue una conversación entre el clérigo y un funcionario de la administración local, durante la cual llamó hermanos a rusos y ucranianos y expresó su esperanza de una pronta unificación de los pueblos eslavos.

También se le acusó de pasar a las fuerzas de liberación datos sobre las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. Aunque por el momento la única prueba de las fuerzas de seguridad ucranianas es la suscripción del sacerdote a los canales de telegramas Rybar y Colonelcassad, que publican regularmente mensajes con las coordenadas geográficas de las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas.


t.me/sashakots/31909


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania despliegan artillería en el monasterio de Sviatohorsk

Hay información de que los militantes ucranianos han desplegado su artillería en el territorio del monasterio de la Santa Dormición de Sviatohorsk Lavra.

Según los residentes locales, cerca del templo se encuentran unas 10 unidades de SAU y MLRS.

Los impíos y nazis ucranianos están cruzando cualquier línea roja. Utilizar a los civiles como escudos humanos ha sido durante mucho tiempo la norma para ellos, y ahora están dispuestos a escudarse también detrás de los santuarios ucranianos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45657


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 Abr 2022)

The new Rus, PTKM-1R Top Attack mine in Ukr. It only entered service in 2021 













PTKM-1R Top Attack mine video from tests


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

No se puede rechazar el gas ruso.
Patéticos hipócritas

t.me/boris_rozhin/45656


Polonia sigue comprando gas ruso, pero por flujo inverso desde Alemania - Gazprom​​Después de que Gazprom anunciara que había suspendido completamente el suministro de gas a la empresa polaca PGNiG por impago en rublos, Polonia siguió comprando gas ruso. Sin embargo, ahora llega al país por flujo inverso a través del oleoducto Yamal-Europa.​​"El volumen invertido -unos 30 millones de metros cúbicos al día- coincide casi exactamente con las solicitudes de exportación en virtud del contrato con Gazprom en los días anteriores", dijo Sergey Kupriyanov.​​t.me/readovkanews/32266​


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (28 Abr 2022)

Enseñándoles el fusil a los chavales.


----------



## pemebe (28 Abr 2022)

Y mientras tanto los chinos siguen "pegando" a los americanos.




__





It’s an ‘American disease’ to make an issue of China in all aspects: Global Times editorial - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





*Es una "enfermedad americana" hacer un problema de China en todos los aspectos*: Editorial del Global Times
Por Global Times
Publicado: Apr 27, 2022 11:58 PM

Las noticias sobre la adquisición de Twitter por parte de Elon Musk han suscitado recientemente continuas discusiones acaloradas en Estados Unidos. Sin embargo, el enfoque de algunos se ha desviado aparentemente de la pista. *Un reportero del New York Times tuiteó para cuestionar si Twitter se convertiría en una de las plataformas sobre las que Pekín ganará influencia en el futuro. *Fue retuiteado y comentado por el fundador de Amazon, Jeff Bezos. También hay voces que dicen que Musk tendrá que buscar un equilibrio entre su apoyo a la libertad de expresión y sus actividades empresariales en China, y que China ejercerá influencia sobre Twitter a través de Musk. 

*Muchos medios de comunicación estadounidenses no se olvidaron de "recordar" el hecho de que Musk una vez "alabó" a China, y animó a la gente a visitar China y ver por sí misma.* En un momento crítico en el que China y Estados Unidos se enzarzaron en fricciones comerciales en 2019, la Gigafábrica de Tesla en Shanghái entró en producción. En poco más de un año, los Teslas fabricados en Shanghái han representado más de la mitad de las entregas globales de Tesla. Musk ha tratado mucho con China y ha dicho algunas verdades sobre la economía china, son consideradas como "pecados originales" de Musk por algunos estadounidenses. Muchos relacionan el trato de Musk con China en Twitter y lo elevan al nivel de "riesgos" o "amenazas", lo que demuestra lo estrecho que se ha vuelto el espacio para el pragmatismo y la racionalidad hacia China en EE.UU. Incidentes similares se han convertido en algo habitual en Estados Unidos. Convertir a China en un problema en todos los sentidos posibles se ha convertido ya en una "enfermedad americana". *Ante el creciente poder nacional integral de China, que está cerrando la brecha con el de EEUU, la confianza de muchas élites políticas en Washington ha ido disminuyendo.* Y estas personas están mostrando ansiedad y excesiva sensibilidad hacia China, sin dejar pasar ninguna oportunidad para exagerar la teoría de la "amenaza china". Después de que Musk adquiriera Twitter, algunos medios de comunicación estadounidenses incluso instaron a Musk a cortar sus vínculos comerciales con China para "garantizar la libertad de expresión". Esta exageración extrema se superpone de forma hilarante a su debilidad.

Un fenómeno interesante es que muchas discusiones relacionadas con la seguridad de China contienen varios "intereses privados" si se miran de cerca. Algunos empresarios, como George Soros, culpan a China de su fracaso debido a sus erróneas decisiones de inversión en el país. Otros intentan mostrar su lealtad a Estados Unidos. Por ejemplo, Bezos suele hacer hincapié en la seguridad con una postura patriótica de alto nivel, pero lo que en realidad mira son los pedidos del Pentágono que son muy rentables. Más legisladores y políticos tocan el tema de China de forma exagerada y forzada, a través de la cual atacan a los oponentes como "débiles". *La "amenaza de China" se está convirtiendo en un enfoque comercial tácito o en un código para buscar atención.*

Desde el punto de vista nacional, *la chinofobia que actualmente hace estragos en la sociedad estadounidense no es fundamentalmente diferente de la "japonofobia" que prevaleció en las décadas de 1980 y 1990. *En ambos casos, Estados Unidos considera a un "perseguidor" como competidor, al que intenta suprimir por cualquier medio para asegurar su propia ventaja competitiva. Pero el final de la historia será diferente porque *no hay forma de que Washington pueda avasallar a China de la misma manera que coaccionó a Japón para que firmara el Acuerdo del Plaza.* *El pueblo chino no cree en falacias, ni tiene miedo de las fuerzas del mal. Nunca cederemos a las amenazas ni a la coerción.* En cuanto a las palabras y los hechos de convertir a China en un problema por la fuerza, recuerdan a un antiguo poema: A lo largo del río Yangzi, los monos gimen sin cesar. Mi barco ha pasado diez mil montes con brío. 

Hay que señalar que convertir a China en un problema no puede salvar a Estados Unidos. Por el contrario, seguirá intensificando todos los problemas a los que se enfrenta Washington, ya sean internos o externos, y reducirá el espacio para resolver estos asuntos en el futuro. Incluso algunas personas perspicaces de EEUU han advertido que la excesiva atención prestada a socavar las ventajas de Pekín podría hacer que Washington descuidara sus tareas más importantes en casa y empujara su política exterior a desviarse aún más de su rumbo. "*La arrogancia estadounidense es siempre un peligro, pero también lo es el miedo exagerado, que puede llevar a una reacción exagerada",* escribió el académico estadounidense Joseph Nye el año pasado. "Estados Unidos y China deben evitar los temores exagerados que podrían crear una nueva guerra fría o caliente", añadió. Parece que los que están enfermos no están dispuestos a tomar la medicina.

EE.UU. está tratando de oponerse a China en todos los aspectos posibles, lo que refleja el exprimido perentorio de la realidad por la ideología antichina de EE.UU.. Pero la realidad también se resiste a la presión ideológica en todo momento. El giro ha distorsionado la mentalidad de algunas élites estadounidenses, haciéndolas caer en la vacilación y la división. Sin embargo, la "amenaza china" no es la causa fundamental de los problemas internos y externos de Washington. *La realidad les hará comprender, tarde o temprano, que la cooperación en la que todos ganan es la cura eficaz para su enfermedad.

PD: A esta reunión celebrada en el Hotel Plaza de Nueva York se le llamó "Acuerdo Plaza" (en inglés Plaza Accord o Plaza Agreement) y a ella asistieron los ministros de economía y gobernadores de los bancos centrales del Grupo de los Cinco (países G-5: Francia, Japón, Alemania, el Reino Unido y Estados Unidos). Entre todos acordaron depreciar el dólar estadounidense en relación al yen japonés y el marco alemán interviniendo en los mercados de divisas. *


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de Polonia ha anunciado que habrá un intenso movimiento de convoyes de equipos en el norte, al este del país, desde el 1 de mayo hasta finales de mes en relación con "ejercicios militares"

t.me/boris_rozhin/45655


----------



## Xan Solo (28 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ❗Según la SVR (agencia rusa de inteligencia exterior), Polonia está preparando la anexión del oeste de Ucrania bajo el pretexto de la "reunificación histórica". Las opciones para la entrada de tropas polacas en el oeste de Ucrania se discutieron abiertamente en Europa en marzo, cuando Estados Unidos dejó en claro que no participaría abiertamente en tal operación, pero que no le importaría si Polonia con un "grupo de países" ocupó el oeste de Ucrania.



Interesante, pero... analicemos la información.
Supón que eres un oficial de la inteligencia rusa. Alguno habrá que no se haya pasado al negocio del trapicheo, suponemos que no serán los más inteligentes -esos se pasaron al "sector privado"- pero no serán idiotas integrales.
¿Por qué publicas una información así? 
Supongamos que es cierto y tienes fuentes que te informan de esa reunión donde se ha hablado de eso... publicarla -la información- supone exponer tu fuente, puede que secarla para el futuro o -incluso- condenarla a prisión. Algo que no se hace.
Entonces HAY UNA INTENCIONALIDAD en publicar esa información. ¿Qué intencionalidad? 
1- Desanimar a los nazis ucranianos, porque ellos odian a los rusos, pero también a los polacos. Es jugar con los sentimientos más profundos de los nazis.
2- Desanimar a los ucranianos que todavía aguardan a la OTAN. Puede que cuando llegue la OTAN no sea para liberar Ucrania, sino para ampliar Polonia.
3 - Decirle a Polonia "lo sabemos"... o sea, advertir a Polonia.

Supongamos ahora que no es cierto, entonces los puntos 1 y 2 se mantienen, y el punto 3 pasaría a ser "ofrecerle a Polonia un posible acuerdo". 

También es posible que la "fuente" sea pública, y que poner el nombre de SVR sea sólo para hacerles publicidad, o puede que, realmente, el SVR no ha tenido nada que ver porque se quedaron sin fondos en 1990.

Así pues, si no sabemos lo que pasa en la línea del frente, de día, como para saber lo que pasa en la oscuridad perpetua de los servicios de inteligencia. Tanto puede ser verdad, como ser un globo sonda, como no ser nada... Aquí el único que podría ofrecer un punto de vista interesante sería el conforero polaco, pero se limita a poner frases crípticas, no sé si por falta de dominio del castellano, por timidez, por ser un tocacojones vocacional, o si es un simple analista de información en las redes que mantiene una "leyenda" de baja intensidad por si puede resultar útil en un determinado momento.

En todo caso, desde que defendió la detención de Pablo González, sé que no está del lado de la libertad, por mucho que agite la banderita.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (28 Abr 2022)

He leído que en Transnistria hay un aeropuerto subterráneo de la época Soviética.

No encuentro mucha más información. Me pregunto si alguno de los participantes del hilo podría aportar algo más sobre dicha infraestructura.

Muy flipante lo de Transnistria, creo que guarda increíbles secretos que hacen que vaya mucho más allá de una simple república independiente.


----------



## Epicii (28 Abr 2022)

*Última hora| La amenaza de recesión ya está aquí. El PIB de EEUU se desploma al -1,4%. ¿Y Powell?*


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (28 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> *Última hora| La amenaza de recesión ya está aquí. El PIB de EEUU se desploma al -1,4%. ¿Y Powell?*



Subiendo tipos para intentar paliar la estanflación.


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

Un residente de Donetsk perdió a su esposa en el bombardeo del mercado Mercury.

El hombre recibió una llamada de su hija informándole de que su madre había sido herida; cuando llegó, la mujer ya estaba muerta. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/45653

_Videos en el enlace_


----------



## lasoziedad (28 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Lo de mezclar en este hilo cosas que no tienen nada que ver tiene su peligro, esa foto de gente haciendo cola en España debe ser de cuando la plandemia que se montaron una película con los aforos, yo tuve que dejar de comprar en mi supermercado habitual y compraba en chinos o moros, que no ponían tantas pegas como los cagaos de los mercados españoles. Pero en Cuba los problemas son habituales, haya o no plandemia. Venir a defender a Cuba o el comunismo en este hilo es asegurar un fuego "amigo". Desde luego que si sigues en esta línea manipuladora te meto en el ignore. Hasta los huevos de los comunistas.



Los cojones, esas colas son de algun sitio de reparto de comida, no nos cuente milongas que las hemos visto cientos de veces y durante la pandemia con mas razón.
Por no hablar de hace unos pocos años que cuando sacaban el contenedor del super habia 10 o 12 personas esperando a pillar lo que podian, visto con mis propios ojos que casi habia hostias. Un dia llegué a casa con mal cuerpo de la impresión que me dió.


----------



## Andr3ws (28 Abr 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Se puede salvar al Titanic. Hay una oportunidad.
> Que habrá en Mariupol para tanta insistencia.



Más que el QUÉ, es el QUIÉN.
Evidentemente, personal OTÁNICO / ONUonista.


----------



## Honkler (28 Abr 2022)

A Biden le crecen los enanos dentro de su propio país… y a los americanos no les gusta que le anden tocando el bolsillo en exceso…


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

_Off Topic_

Un nuevo misil de crucero Quds-2 mejorado ha aparecido en servicio con los Houthis.
Tiene una autonomía declarada de hasta 2.000 kilómetros. Ciertamente no es el Kalibr-M, pero también es un misil bastante serio. Los saudíes y los emiratíes tienen mucho de qué preocuparse.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45652


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

Imágenes de daños: "Solntsepek" y fuego de artillería sobre las trincheras y casamatas del ejército ucraniano

El sistema pesado de lanzallamas Solntsezpek y el MLRS del ejército ruso destruyen un bastión del ejército ucraniano antes de una ofensiva. Los nazis prepararon con diligencia la fortaleza, pero no los salvó.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45651

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Snowball (28 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa de Polonia ha anunciado que habrá un intenso movimiento de convoyes de equipos en el norte, al este del país, desde el 1 de mayo hasta finales de mes en relación con "ejercicios militares"
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/45655



Leopolis Polaca en 3 2 1....


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

El número de muertos por los bombardeos del ejército ucraniano en el barrio de Tekstilshchyk, en Donetsk, ha aumentado a cuatro, mientras que otros 23 civiles han resultado heridos, entre ellos dos niños, con distintos grados de gravedad.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45649


----------



## delhierro (28 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> He leído que en Transnistria hay un aeropuerto subterráneo de la época Soviética.
> 
> No encuentro mucha más información. Me pregunto si alguno de los participantes del hilo podría aportar algo más sobre dicha infraestructura.
> 
> Muy flipante lo de Transnistria, creo que guarda increíbles secretos que hacen que vaya mucho más allá de una simple república independiente.



No lo habia oido, lo que si hay es una enorme cantidad de material de la retirada sovietica de la RDA, y otros paises del este.

Es material antiguo, dependera de como lo han conservado, y supongo que partes se habran vendido. Pero las cantidades eran brutales.


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

Según información fiable recibida, el cuartel general de TRO/Azov en el suroeste de Kharkiv fue destruido. Hay muertos y heridos.

Los militantes utilizaron el edificio de la estación sanitaria y epidemiológica. El tercer piso fue destruido.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45647


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

Washington ha creado un centro de inteligencia en Lviv, donde los estadounidenses trabajan con oficiales del Estado Mayor para obtener información rápida de los aviones de reconocimiento, los vehículos aéreos no tripulados y los satélites que recogen datos alrededor y sobre Ucrania en el espacio.

Emplea a unas 50 personas sólo de Estados Unidos. Se encuentra en uno de los edificios de comunicaciones de Lviv.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45646


----------



## Nico (28 Abr 2022)

Pete Best dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que nuestros queridos foreros tienen más moral que el alcoyano. A pesar del fracaso de la primera ofensiva en la que Rusia tuvo que retirarse de Kiev y los pírricos avances que están logrando en esta segunda nuestros camaradas se autoconvencen de que el ejército ucraniano (el cual habría perdido ya unos 150.000 soldados) se está desmoronando y desertando en masa.
> 
> Lo mismo precisamente que nos contaban en los primeros días en los que Kiev iba a caer en uno o dos días a lo sumo. Tengo curiosidad por ver cual será la línea de argumentación *cuando dentro de treinta días Rusia haya avanzado 2km en el frente.*




Pete, las cosas no son así. Las defensas son como los huevos, la parte dura es la "cáscara", pero una vez que rompes, lo de adentro es agua pura.

Con esto no quiero decir que le salgan bien las cosas a los rusos, los ataques son altamente costosos y también desgastan.

Ni los ataques pueden durar para siempre, ni todas las defensas ocupan la totalidad del territorio... el momento de "tensión" puede durar más o menos, pero al final se quiebra (sea el atacante, sea el defensor) y cuando eso ocurre, la desbandada es rápida.

Sin ir muy lejos tienes un ejemplo en el avance ruso por el norte. Era "estratégico" y buscaba la caída del régimen ucraniano. No ocurrió y Rusia no podía mantener esas posiciones (el costo era muy alto).

Lo mismo les ocurrirá (o puede ocurrir) con las defensas ucranianas en el Donbass... durarán mientras tengan *armas, combustible y comida*... un buen día se te acaba alguna de esas cosas y el desbande es rápido y cruel.


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

El 28 de abril, el Sistema de Información sobre Incendios para la Gestión de Recursos (FIRMS), un recurso para el seguimiento por satélite de los incendios en zonas naturales, registró grandes incendios en el territorio de la planta de Azovstal en Mariupol (marcado con cuadrados rojos). Anteriormente, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso informó de que los militares rusos continuaron con los ataques de artillería contra los puntos de disparo activos en el territorio de la planta bloqueada.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45641


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

Según Medvedev, seis civiles murieron y otros 24 resultaron heridos en Donetsk y Yasynuvata durante la noche. El bombardeo de Donetsk y Yasynuvata no cesa.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45640


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

Tras haber sufrido recientemente un sangriento revés en un intento de ofensiva sobre Kozachya Lopan, el enemigo intenta ahora activamente una ofensiva sobre Russkaya Lozova (un asentamiento en las afueras de Kharkiv). Se informa de intensos combates y del trabajo activo de la artillería y del MLRS.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45639


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (28 Abr 2022)

Sobre los biolaboratorios.

*31.03.2022*

Russia releases documents on US-funded bio-weapons, Hunter Biden exposed
*Russia releases documents on US-funded bio-weapons, Hunter Biden exposed*

Traducción paco-Google.

*Rusia publica documentos sobre armas biológicas financiadas por Estados Unidos, Hunter Biden expuesto*


Spoiler



El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha publicado documentos escandalosos que exponen proyectos financiados por Estados Unidos y planes para crear y concentrar patógenos y enfermedades mortales mientras inventa dispositivos y vehículos para propagarlos.

El *Ministerio de Defensa ruso* ha exacerbado un escándalo ya conocido de la conexión y correspondencia de *Hunter Biden* con empleados de la *Defense Threat Reduction Agency* y contratistas del *Pentágono* en Ucrania. Esto se produce después de que *Putin* hubiera exigido a Washington que expusiera sus actividades biológicas en Ucrania, que han estado amenazando a Rusia y Europa de manera inclusiva.

Hunter jugó un papel importante en allanar el camino para una oportunidad financiera para que un patógeno funcione en Ucrania, recaudando fondos para *Black & Veatch* y *Metabiota*, según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.

El vicepresidente de Metabiota, en una de las cartas, dijo que el trabajo de su compañía tendrá como objetivo garantizar la "independencia cultural y económica de Ucrania de Rusia", según el Ministerio de Defensa.

Parte de la guerra de Rusia contra Ucrania fue el cese de las actividades en 5 laboratorios biológicos en Kiev, que han estado colaborando con las armas imperiales del gobierno de los Estados Unidos, incluida la *USAID*, el *Departamento de Defensa de los Estados Unidos*, el *Departamento de Estado de los Estados Unidos*, el *Partido Demócrata* de los Estados Unidos, la Defense Threat Reduction Agency de los Estados Unidos y más para crear armas biológicas.








Los inversores en las instalaciones biológicas en Ucrania son Hunter Biden, *Rosemont Seneca* y *George Soros *y sus *Open Society Foundations*.

El Pentágono, la sede del Departamento de Defensa de los Estados Unidos, emitió contratos con varios laboratorios, como Metabiota, Black & Veatch y *CH2M Hill*.








Según los documentos, los especialistas estadounidenses estaban fabricando drones que pueden transportar sustancias radiactivas y narcóticas venenosas.

Una carta expuso una correspondencia entre el director del *Cooperative Threat Reduction Programme (CTRP)*, *Robert Pope*, y la ministra de Salud de Ucrania, *Ulyana Suprun*. La carta, enviada por Pope, elogia la cooperación entre el gobierno de Estados Unidos y el liderazgo ucraniano y nombra una serie de pasos que deben tomarse para lograr ciertos "objetivos".

Uno de los pasos hacia el logro objetivo fue analizar la capacidad de supervivencia de *sustancias de muy alta preocupación (SVHC)*. Lo que explica una SVHC es un compuesto químico que es cancerígeno, mutagénico o tóxico para la reproducción y son disruptores endocrinos potenciales, que pueden dañar el desarrollo hormonal, el sistema nervioso, el sistema reproductivo y otros procesos biológicos vitales.

El segundo fue fortalecer y consolidar la SVHC, concentrando el arma biológica en un depósito en Ucrania.

El tercero fue el aislamiento y la destrucción de la SVHC, excepto cuando la preservación de sus organismos está en línea con las "mejores prácticas globales".








En otro caso, una correspondencia filtrada entre la compañía de defensa turca, *Baykar*, y *Motor-Sich*, un fabricante de aviones en Ucrania, expone las preguntas de Ucrania dirigidas a la compañía, preguntándoles si sus *UAV* pueden "rociar aerosoles con una capacidad de más de 20 litros", a lo que Baykar respondió: "No".








Otra pregunta que pareció alarmante es si el UAV puede viajar más de 300 km, lo que puede representar una amenaza para la seguridad rusa, ya que el vehículo, que está destinado a rociar aerosoles, puede viajar para su uso en territorio ruso.

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso dijo que tales preguntas podrían probar que Kiev estaba desarrollando vehículos de entrega para armas biológicas con la posibilidad de usarlos contra Rusia.

Otro documento reveló la emisión por parte de Estados Unidos de una patente para un avión no tripulado que libera armas biológicas, indicando claramente la intención de usar insectos infestados de drogas para rociar "tropas enemigas". La frase pasa claramente,

"_...Al usar un dron para propagar insectos infestados, las tropas enemigas pueden ser eliminadas o desactivadas sin riesgo para nuestras tropas_".​
La patente más prominente, que se emitió en 2015, fue para un *Toxic Mosquito Aerial Release System (TMARS)*. Es un vehículo aéreo no tripulado operado por control remoto, hecho para la guerra biológica. En el documento, bajo el título de *"Advantageous Effects of Invention"*, sigue el siguiente párrafo:

_Con el Sistema de Liberación Aérea de Mosquitos Tóxicos, grandes masas de personas pueden ser inmunizadas o las tropas enemigas ahora pueden ser aniquiladas o inutilizadas sin tener que arriesgar o lastimar a nuestras propias tropas. El Sistema de Liberación Aérea de Mosquitos Tóxicos es de muy bajo costo y puede lograr fácilmente lo que mil millones de dólares en intervenciones médicas y ataques aéreos no pueden hacer_.​​_Los mosquitos en el Sistema de Liberación Aérea de Mosquitos Tóxicos pueden estar contaminados con varios tipos de bacterias genéticamente alteradas para activar el sistema inmunológico, o contaminados con agentes de enfermedades tóxicas dependiendo de los objetivos. Para fines militares, los mosquitos pueden usarse para administrar un agente como la malaria para crear enfermedades, o pueden usar agentes y virus mucho más tóxicos o altamente contagiosos. Un virus altamente contagioso podría acabar con el 100% de las tropas enemigas porque las que no fueron mordidas serán contaminadas por sus compañeros soldados_.​


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (28 Abr 2022)

Sobre los biolaboratorios.

*31.03.2022*

Russia releases documents on US-funded bio-weapons, Hunter Biden exposed
*Russia releases documents on US-funded bio-weapons, Hunter Biden exposed*

Traducción paco-Google.

*Rusia publica documentos sobre armas biológicas financiadas por Estados Unidos, Hunter Biden expuesto*

Continuación.


Spoiler



El Ministerio de Defensa ruso también ha expuesto los nombres detrás de la DTRA, Black & Veatch y Metabiota.








Los documentos revelaron una serie de proyectos que el DTRA ha monitoreado e implementado, incluido el *Proyecto UP-2*, *"Mapping of highly infectious diseases in Ukraine"*, el *Proyecto UP-4*, *"Risk assessment of particularly dangerous pathogens transmitted by birds in Ukraine during migration"*, y el *Proyecto UP-8*, *"The spread of Crimean-Congo hemorrhagic fever virus and hantaviruses in Ukraine and the potential need for differential diagnosis of patients with suspected leptospirosis"*.

Las tres personalidades mencionadas en el documento de DTRA son el Dr. Robert Pope, ex director de la DTRA, el Dr. *Rhys M. Williams*, el director en ejercicio de la DTRA, y *Joanna Wintrol*, quien fue la máxima responsable de la DTRA y de todos los proyectos de la DTRA en Ucrania hasta 2021.








Black & Veatch, que ha recibido enormes cantidades de fondos de Rosemont Seneca, el fondo de inversión de Biden, se ha asociado con la DTRA en proyectos de armas biológicas, incluidos *UP-1*, UP-2 y UP-8.

Los tres ejecutivos que trabajan para B&V en Ucrania son *Steven Edwards*, CEO, *Lance Lippencott*, el gerente de proyecto e implementador, y *David Mustra*, el gerente de reclutamiento de bioseguridad en Ucrania, entre otras cosas.

El documento también expone un informe del departamento de seguridad interna en Kherson, Ucrania, que escribe: "...una amenaza potencial para la situación epidemiológica y epizoótica en nuestro país ha salido a la luz recientemente como resultado de las intenciones de la DTRA, a través de Black & Veatch, de establecer un control sobre el funcionamiento de los laboratorios microbiológicos ucranianos que realizan investigaciones sobre patógenos particularmente peligrosos que pueden usarse para crear o actualizar nuevos tipos de armas biológicas ".

En 2011, el* Ukrainian Scientific Technical Center* y Black & Veatch recibieron una recomendación oficial del Departamento de Estado de los Estados Unidos en 2011 para cooperar en la investigación biológica para la DTRA.

En una carta de respuesta del vicepresidente de B&V, la compañía dijo que ha estado trabajando para los intereses y demandas de la DTRA en Ucrania desde 2008 y que hay numerosos proyectos que se planificarán e implementarán en el futuro cercano, a saber, UP-1, UP-2 y *UP-3*. El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia también ha publicado documentos para UP-1 y UP-2, que muestran el contrato y la financiación.








Además de exponer los documentos que respaldan el proyecto UP-4, el documento expuso a *Mary Guttieri*, quien es la vicepresidenta ejecutiva de Metabiota, quien trabajó junto con *Nita Madhav*, CEO, y *Scott Thornton*, microbiólogo senior y coordinador de inicio de laboratorio.

En un memorando de abril de 2014 a Hunter Biden, Mary Guttieri discutió "cómo podemos aprovechar potencialmente nuestro equipo, redes y conceptos para afirmar la independencia cultural y económica de Ucrania de Rusia y la integración continua en la sociedad occidental". Otro memorándum reveló que Biden había presentado un "proyecto científico" que involucraba a Metabiota y *Burisma*, la compañía ucraniana de gas natural donde Biden era miembro de la junta y ganaba millones de dólares.




En 2014, Estados Unidos otorgó a Metabiota 23,9 millones de dólares, con 307.091 dólares asignados para "proyectos de investigación ucranianos", según los registros de gastos del gobierno.

*Proyecto UP-8*

El Proyecto UP-8 tuvo lugar en Lvov, Kharkov, Odessa y Kiev.

4.000 soldados ucranianos donaron sus muestras de sangre para anticuerpos contra el *hantavirus*, y 400 soldados donaron sus muestras de sangre para anticuerpos contra el *virus de la fiebre de Crimea-Congo*. Este tipo de cribado podría utilizarse para identificar los agentes biológicos que son más tóxicos para esta región en particular.

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso destacó que las biomuestras humanas y los patógenos peligrosos y sus portadores fueron transportados desde Ucrania al *Lugar Center* en Georgia, laboratorios en Gran Bretaña y el *Loeffler Institute* de Alemania.

En el mismo contexto, el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia publicó documentos originales sobre el Proyecto UP-2 del Pentágono, que tenía como objetivo llevar a cabo análisis moleculares de infecciones peligrosas endémicas de Ucrania.

El Proyecto UP-2 consistió en el muestreo del patógeno de antiguos cementerios de animales para obtener nuevas cepas de *ántrax*.








La financiación estadounidense para el trabajo biológico militar en Ucrania fue de 32 millones de dóalres

Según el Jefe de las *Fuerzas de Defensa de Radiación, Química y Biológica de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas*, *Igor Kirillov*, la cantidad total de apoyo estadounidense para el trabajo biológico militar llevado a cabo en las instalaciones del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania fue de 32 millones de dólares.

El funcionario presentó un documento fechado el 6 de marzo de 2015, confirmando la participación directa del Pentágono en la financiación de proyectos biológicos militares en Ucrania, afirmando que, como es costumbre, los proyectos estadounidenses en el campo del bienestar sanitario y epidemiológico en terceros países, incluidos África y Asia, se financian a través de las autoridades sanitarias nacionales.


----------



## Abstenuto (28 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No. Esos entran directamente a la economia rusa, lo que han robado son los activos en el extrajero. Han sido bastante primos en eso, porque redujeron la dependencia pero dejaron activos en la zona anglofila, deberian caer algunas cabezas politicas por ello.



Entonces no entiendo nada ¿Por qué piden los rusos cobrar el gas en rublos? Si cobran en euros y pueden mover el dinero, pueden comprar rublos con esos euros para revalorizar su divisa


----------



## delhierro (28 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Entonces no entiendo nada ¿Por qué piden los rusos cobrar el gas en rublos? Si cobran en euros y pueden mover el dinero, pueden comprar rublos con esos euros para revalorizar su divisa



Al cobrar en rublos, su moneda se fortalece. Les permite comprar con ella a socios como china, iran, india con los que las transecciones son en sus monedas locales. El mundo es más diverso cada dia.

Ademas jode el monopolio de las monedas occidentales en la compra de energia, otros seguiran sus pasos. Va a crear un gran problema a los yanquis , que basan poder crear dolares en que se utiliza como moneda de forma global.


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

La demolición del puente en akimovka obviamente tiene como objetivo crear problemas para la logística del grupo Zaporizhia de las fuerzas armadas de la Federación rusa.
Esto vuelve a la cuestión de si destruir o no los puentes ferroviarios en Ucrania.
El enemigo, como vemos, no siente sentimientos especiales sobre esto.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45637


----------



## SIEN (28 Abr 2022)

heisenberg dijo:


> Cuantos soldados rusos ha matado joker zelensky hoy?? O sigue escondido en su búnker como una rata como siempre??.



Y no como Putin, al que se ha podido ver a pecho descubierto en varios días alternos asesinando niños ucranianos con sus propias manos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> He leído que en Transnistria hay un aeropuerto subterráneo de la época Soviética.
> 
> No encuentro mucha más información. Me pregunto si alguno de los participantes del hilo podría aportar algo más sobre dicha infraestructura.
> 
> Muy flipante lo de Transnistria, creo que guarda increíbles secretos que hacen que vaya mucho más allá de una simple república independiente.



Pero dónde lo has leído?

En Tiraspol hay un aeródromo de 2,5km y 44 de ancho


----------



## Nico (28 Abr 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> Es una bala, un cohete, es un satélite....?, no, es súper rublo.
> 
> El rublo se desmadra, y al menos 4 países ya están cambiando a rublos para pagar gas y petróleo en Suiza.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1040517




Rublo 1 - Euro 0
Dólar, calienta que sales...


----------



## John Nash (28 Abr 2022)

__





Flash del mercado | ElEconomista.es


Ibex 35, Ibex, MCE, IGBM, Mercado continuo Español, Analisis tecnico, recomendaciones, estrategias, Bolsagora, analisis tecnico, serivcios, asesor bursatil, asesor bolsa, flash del intradia,Indice General de Madrid, Bel 20, Bel, Dax 30, Dax, Cac 40, Cac, FTSE, FTSE 100, PSI 20, PSI, MIB...



www.eleconomista.es





*Jarro de agua fría: el PIB de EEUU cayó un 1,4% anualizado en el primer trimestre de 2022.*

 los expertos señalan que gran parte de esta caída del PIB se debe al fuerte crecimiento de las importaciones. El déficit comercial en EEUU alcanzó un nuevo máximo histórico en el primer trimestre del año. Las importaciones entran restando en la ecuación del PIB y han sido esta vez un duro golpe para la contabilidad nacional. Los expertos calculan que han restado 3,2 puntos de PIB.


----------



## lasoziedad (28 Abr 2022)

Mas democracia europea de los seres de luz:



*Suecia descarta un referendo sobre posible entrada a la OTAN*

La primera ministra sueca, la socialdemócrata Magdalena Andersson, *rechazó este jueves convocar un referendo sobre el posible ingreso de su país en la OTAN* y aseguró que *esa decisión*, que se ha puesto de relevancia por la guerra entre Ucrania y Rusia, *será política.* "Pienso que es una mala idea por diferentes motivos. *Es un tema que no creo que sea adecuado para una consulta popular*", dijo en rueda de prensa Andersson, que aludió a que hay cuestiones confidenciales que no pueden ser debatidas públicamente.

La ministra de Exteriores sueca, Ann Linde, resaltó por su parte que es *el Gobierno el que marca la política de seguridad*, con el apoyo del Parlamento, de ahí que la considere una cuestión "inoportuna" para un referendo. La idea de una consulta popular había sido propuesta horas antes por el Partido de Izquierda Socialista, quinta fuerza parlamentaria, apoyo externo del Ejecutivo socialdemócrata en minoría y opuesto al ingreso en la Alianza.

Linde recordó que un informe parlamentario sobre la nueva política de seguridad por la guerra en Ucrania será presentado el 13 de mayo ante el Parlamento y que su partido mantiene en paralelo una discusión sobre el posible ingreso en la OTAN. Al igual que la vecina *Finlandia, Suecia mantiene el estatus de país asociado a la OTAN, pero no es miembro.*


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

Como hemos dicho antes, la moral de los soldados ucranianos en el frente es extremadamente baja debido a los constantes ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

Mientras que la dirección del país solía mantener la disciplina y el ánimo de sus subordinados con diversos "peremogi", ahora nadie se lo cree. Y la eliminación de Telegram no ayudó.

Actualmente, hay un gran número de desertores y refuseniks en las filas de las AFU: debido al hambre de información y a la incoherencia de la situación declarada en el frente con la real, este número está creciendo en progresión aritmética.

El SBU y las fuerzas del orden han sido enviados a la línea de contacto para "reeducar" y combatir la deserción. Sin embargo, los métodos de trabajo con el personal son tan draconianos que ya amenazan con dispararles.

Un caso así, por ejemplo, tuvo lugar en el frente de Hulay-Pole hace un par de días: uno de los militares recién movilizados perdió los nervios y disparó y mató a un "motivador" del SBU. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/45635


----------



## pemebe (28 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Entonces no entiendo nada ¿Por qué piden los rusos cobrar el gas en rublos? Si cobran en euros y pueden mover el dinero, pueden comprar rublos con esos euros para revalorizar su divisa



Si cobran en euros en un banco que no sea ruso les congelan el dinero y no lo pueden mover. Si lo hacen en un banco ruso (que puede cambiar esos euros por rublos para luego pagar a Rusia) no les pueden congelar el dinero.

De hecho ya ha paises como Canada que directamente les van a robar esos dineros.


----------



## lasoziedad (28 Abr 2022)

*Sánchez: "No hacer nada y dejar a Putin barrer a Ucrania sería el fin de Europa"*

El presidente del Gobierno español, Pedro Sánchez, afirmó este jueves que “no hacer nada” para ayudar a Ucrania a defenderse de la agresión de Rusia* sería “el fin de Europa”*, y agregó que la seguridad “no viene gratis” y es necesario invertir en ella. “No hacer nada y dejar a (el presidente ruso, Vladímir) Putin barrer a Ucrania, sería el fin de Europa”, recalcó Sánchez en un mensaje en vídeo emitido durante la cumbre de la Juventud de la OTAN, que se celebra hoy en Bruselas.

Sánchez, como anfitrión de la próxima cumbre de la Alianza que se celebrará en Madrid a finales de junio, fue invitado para dirigirse a los jóvenes presentes en el evento y a los que lo siguen a través de internet. Alertó de que* “la guerra de Putin” está poniendo en cuestión la arquitectura de seguridad en Europa*, y que es momento de “tomar las decisiones correctas porque van a dar forma al futuro”.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Mas democracia europea de los seres de luz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las grandes decisiones no se deben dejar a la plebe.


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

En cuanto a las perspectivas de incluir la región de Kherson en la zona del rublo.
La verdadera integración económica de la DNR y la LNR con Rusia comenzó precisamente con la transición de las repúblicas al rublo en unos pocos meses, tras lo cual la hryvnia desapareció naturalmente de la circulación, a lo que contribuyó activamente Ucrania con su "bloqueo económico", que llevó al aislamiento económico de la región respecto a Ucrania. En consecuencia, la retirada de Kiev de las obligaciones económicas con los habitantes de las regiones de Kherson y Zaporizhzhya, junto con la transición de los territorios liberados a la zona del rublo, conducirá a su aislamiento económico de Ucrania, con el marchitamiento gradual de la mayoría de los vínculos económicos existentes, que se reorientarán hacia Rusia de forma natural. En estas circunstancias, el fortalecimiento de las administraciones cívico-militares, unido a la separación económica de Ucrania, allana el camino para una futura solución política del destino de estos territorios.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45630


----------



## Abstenuto (28 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> *Al cobrar en rublos, su moneda se fortalece.* Les permite comprar con ella a socios como china, iran, india con los que las transecciones son en sus monedas locales. El mundo es más diverso cada dia.
> 
> Ademas jode el monopolio de las monedas occidentales en la compra de energia, otros seguiran sus pasos. Va a crear un gran problema a los yanquis , que basan poder crear dolares en que se utiliza como moneda de forma global.



Lo sé. Pero, ¿no logran en la práctica el mismo resultado (fortalecer el rublo) cobrando en euros y comprando rublos con esos euros en el mercado de divisas?


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

Corrección, estos no son prisioneros, sino desertores de la 79ª Brigada Independiente de Asalto Aéreo.
Se quejan de la baja calidad del mando en la brigada.

Yampol en sí es un lugar memorable. En 2014 las AFU derrotaron allí al destacamento "Prapor" (la batalla está descrita de forma muy atmosférica en el libro "Notas de un terrorista"). Ocho años después, las AFU son derrotadas en Yampol. El boomerang ha vuelto.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45634


Paracaidistas de élite ucranianos de la 79ª Brigada se quejan de sus comandantes que los derrotaron en Yampol.​​"...Nuestros comandantes nos llevaron al bosque para atrincherarnos, y ellos mismos huyeron. Fuimos derrotados - ni siquiera tuvimos tiempo de arreglar nuestras bayonetas. ...Hay una pila de cadáveres que aún yacen allí...​​Nos ganó la fuerza aérea... Nos echaron a la carne. Entonces salimos y le preguntamos al superior -era el subcomandante o kombat- cómo era eso. Dijo: "Mike, el comandante de la DShV, dio la orden de entrar mano a mano en los tanques...".​​t.me/neoficialniybezsonov/12454​


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (28 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> off-topic
> 
> Cuba.
> 
> Españoles por el mundo.



Yo estuve en Cuba hace 20 años y aquello estaba hecho una mierda y los cubanos mismos te lo decían, pero alguien como la tonta esa no puede ir allí a reirse de aquella pobre gente en su puta cara porque no vive allí ni pasa por las privaciones que pasan ellos y no tiene ni puta idea de nada, aparte los cubanos son como nosotros en el sentido que ellos pueden echar pestes del gobierno ... pero si viene un extranjero a criticarles se le tiran a la yugular....y hacen muy bien.

A esa seguramente no le saldría gratis el show porque allí había informantes de los CDR por todas partes, que se joda por gilipollas.


----------



## Nico (28 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El *Ministerio de Defensa de Polonia* ha anunciado que habrá un intenso movimiento de convoyes de equipos en el norte, al este del país, desde el 1 de mayo hasta finales de mes en relación con "ejercicios militares"
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/45655




Adelanto -y tomen nota-, ni bien caigan las defensas ucranianas en el Donbass (que colapsarán pronto por lo que se escucha), el Gobierno de Zelensky pedirá "ayuda" a Polonia (o la NATO) y tropas polacas ingresarán para "ayudar" a los ucranianos a pedido del Gobierno.

Como precedente el caso de Afganistán que "pidió ayuda" a Rusia e ingresaron las tropas (luego vino Rambo y tal y tal  )

Ignoro si esto será "consentido" por Rusia -ya que implica la división de Ucrania- o si se considera una "línea roja" y esto lleva a situaciones más graves.

Pero los polacos están con "todas las ganas" de "entrar a ayudar" (léase, comerse su parte del pastel).


----------



## lapetus (28 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> hay cuestiones confidenciales que no pueden ser debatidas públicamente



Todo muy democrático y tal. Las cuestiones confidenciales son básicamente que el país ingresa en un club de compra de armas americanas, y que te añade el ruso a la lista de blancos prioritarios a nukear.

Y nos vendían a los nórdicos como lo más avanzado y tal. Al final han puesto en la poltrona a unas pavas títeres de Soros y ya.


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

Hay un gran incendio en Kherson. Los vecinos escriben en las redes sociales que la ciudad está literalmente envuelta en humo.

Según los informes preliminares, primero se incendiaron las cañas y los juncos, y luego el fuego se extendió al sector privado.

Hasta ahora no se ha informado de ningún herido.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45666

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (28 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Pero dónde lo has leído?
> 
> En Tiraspol hay un aeródromo de 2,5km y 44 de ancho











Transnistria, un polvorín anclado en la era soviética


Las turbulencias en la región separatista de Moldavia, fronteriza con Ucrania y con un arsenal de 40.000 toneladas, amenazan con amplificar la inestabilidad en Europa




elpais.com





“El XIV Ejército (actual GOTR) se está preparando para luchar. Sus soldados están cavando trincheras y solo tienen permisos de dos horas a la semana para ver a sus familiares”, cuenta a EL PAÍS una fuente cercana a un integrante de este destacamento. “Tienen orden de estar listos en cualquier momento para la guerra y disponen de munición antigua, pero muchísima. *Tienen incluso un aeropuerto subterráneo de gran envergadura*”, abunda la misma fuente.


----------



## alfonbass (28 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Yo estuve en Cuba hace 20 años y aquello estaba hecho una mierda y los cubanos mismos te lo decían, pero alguien como la tonta esa no puede ir allí a reirse de aquella pobre gente en su puta cara porque no vive allí ni pasa por las privaciones que pasan ellos y no tiene ni puta idea de nada, aparte los cubanos son como nosotros en el sentido que ellos pueden echar pestes del gobierno ... pero si viene un extranjero a criticarles se le tiran a la yugular....y hacen muy bien.
> 
> A esa seguramente no le saldría gratis el show porque allí había informantes de los CDR por todas partes, que se joda por gilipollas.



El problema para España en lo que a Cuba se refiere es la cantidad de mermados mentales que piensan que esas políticas que se aplican en la isla son "buenas" o "positivas". Yo creo que está bien que se hagan esas cosas, a pesar del posible cabreo de 4 gatos


----------



## manodura79 (28 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> *Artículo ucraniano: "Para salvar a Mariúpol, solo quedaba una oportunidad: un golpe a Transnistria"*
> 
> 
> 
> Для спасения Мариуполя остался один шанс - удар по Приднестровью



Desde la barra del bar digo que eso sólo sería posible con una implicación directa de la OTAN. No sólo material, también hombres. Luego está el pequeño detalle de defender la posición. 
Repito, desde la barra del bar. Creo que Ucrania va de farol para intentar distraer tropas rusas a esa posición y así aliviar otras zonas.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lapetus (28 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Adelanto -y tomen nota-, ni bien caigan las defensas ucranianas en el Donbass (que colapsarán pronto por lo que se escucha), el Gobierno de Zelensky pedirá "ayuda" a Polonia (o la NATO) y tropas polacas ingresarán para "ayudar" a los ucranianos a pedido del Gobierno.
> 
> Como precedente el caso de Afganistán que "pidió ayuda" a Rusia e ingresaron las tropas (luego vino Rambo y tal y tal  )
> 
> ...



Polonia sólo entraría si los rusos cruzaran el Dnieper con intención de tomar la totalidad de Ucrania. Eso ya se ve que no va a pasar.
En cuanto a tropas y personal polaco, seguro que en Lvov y cercanías está petado.


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

La situación en Transnistria sigue agravándose

Atentados terroristas, sabotajes, carteles de nacionalistas ucranianos y un "nivel rojo" de amenaza terrorista en todo Transnistria: este es el telón de fondo sobre el que el mando de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas decidió repentinamente realizar ejercicios en Podolsk del 28 al 30 de abril.

Esta localidad no sólo está cerca de la frontera de Transnistria, sino que se encuentra en las inmediaciones de un depósito militar en el pueblo de Colbasna.

Ayer ya se registró allí la actividad de vehículos aéreos no tripulados y se escucharon los sonidos de los disparos realizados desde el lado ucraniano de la frontera.

La propia Podolsk también ha aparecido en relación con la reciente oleada de atentados terroristas en el territorio de la república no reconocida.

Allí se entregó un moderno dispositivo de imagen térmica, que posteriormente fue entregado a un grupo móvil de las AFU que operaba a lo largo de la frontera con la PMR justo antes del bombardeo del centro de radio y televisión de Transnistria.

Por supuesto, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas pueden explicar las maniobras por una posible "agresión rusa desde el lado de Transnistria" (sobre todo porque ya se han hecho declaraciones de este tipo), pero no es difícil adivinar por qué fueron necesarias de repente.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45665


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (28 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> off-topic
> 
> Cuba.
> 
> ...



Puta choni que en su inmensa soberbia se cree superior a unos cubanos que tienen más dignidad que ella aunque sólo sea por querer demostrar sus supuestas miserias.


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

El soldado SERGEI GRITSENYAK, de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, dijo que - el mando había dado de baja a la unidad en Mariupol.

También añadió: "admitimos que habéis ganado, enviadnos a casa, no necesitamos nada más".

t.me/boris_rozhin/45664

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## El Mercader (28 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Entonces no entiendo nada ¿Por qué piden los rusos cobrar el gas en rublos? Si cobran en euros y pueden mover el dinero, pueden comprar rublos con esos euros para revalorizar su divisa



Si a los rusos se les paga en euros en una cuenta corriente extranjera, automáticamente los mismos quedan bloqueados debido a las sanciones, es decir: El gas no se les paga. Por eso Rusia ha habilitado una cuenta corriente en un banco ruso en Rusia en la cual se puede pagar en euros o dólares, pero estos se convierten automaticamente a Rublos (Esta cuenta se llama Special K, como los cereales).

*Lo que no quiere occidente es pagar en una cuenta Rusa*, pero realmente se les está permitiendo pagar en Euros (que luego se convierten a Rublos). En pocas palabras: Occidente no quiere pagar el gas en un acuenta Rusa.


----------



## Seronoser (28 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La situación en Transnistria sigue agravándose
> 
> Atentados terroristas, sabotajes, carteles de nacionalistas ucranianos y un "nivel rojo" de amenaza terrorista en todo Transnistria: este es el telón de fondo sobre el que el mando de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas decidió repentinamente realizar ejercicios en Podolsk del 28 al 30 de abril.
> 
> ...



De todas formas uno se puede imaginar el estado del depósito militar...probablemente quedan menos de la mitad de las armas que dicen que hay (las habrán vendido para sacarse unos dolares), y la otra mitad estarán para tirar. Que hablamos de un depósito de armas en Moldavia...


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

Los canales de televisión ucranianos dicen que hay escasez de combustible en Kiev y Odessa. Muchas gasolineras no tienen combustible y, donde lo tienen, se forman enormes colas de coches. Al mismo tiempo, todas las gasolineras se han limitado a vender sólo 10 litros cada una. En las tertulias ucranianas se dice que la razón es el apoyo general a las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, donde hay una aguda escasez de combustible para el equipo militar.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45661


----------



## alfonbass (28 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Al cobrar en rublos, su moneda se fortalece. Les permite comprar con ella a socios como china, iran, india con los que las transecciones son en sus monedas locales. El mundo es más diverso cada dia.
> 
> Ademas jode el monopolio de las monedas occidentales en la compra de energia, otros seguiran sus pasos. Va a crear un gran problema a los yanquis , que basan poder crear dolares en que se utiliza como moneda de forma global.



¿Cómo se va a fortalecer una moneda que no es intercambiable realmente? Están "falseando" el valor del rublo que, ojo, en una situación como la que están, es difícil hacer otra cosa, ya que muchas alternativas no hay.
De verdad el "plan de Rusia" a nivel económico es "ya verás lo que van a hacer otros"? Una potencia o un país que quiera ser alternativa a potencia no puede dejar de lado un mercado como el europeo y el americano, por mucha inquina que haya, eso no hace que esos lugares dejen de existir (o qué planes tienes?)
En cualquier caso, es que no comprendo como no sois capaces de ver que el intervencionismo de un estado (cualquiera) es siempre negativo para la gente...a los hechos me remito


----------



## El Mercader (28 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Mas democracia europea de los seres de luz:
> *Suecia descarta un referendo sobre posible entrada a la OTAN*



Esos "demócratas" del norte. Los seres de luz


----------



## Nico (28 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Entonces no entiendo nada *¿Por qué piden los rusos cobrar el gas en rublos?* Si cobran en euros y pueden mover el dinero, pueden comprar rublos con esos euros para revalorizar su divisa




Ya lo hacen los compradores de gas. Además, cada "subida" el euro los desangra más. ¿Te parece poco?

Además -y esta es la razón de fondo-, los europeos se han sumado a las sanciones norteamericanas que bloquean los fondos, por lo que ahora el mecanismo es:

a) Transfiere los euros *A RUSIA*
b) Compra los rublos
c) Paga *EN RUSIA.*

No lo pueden hacer los rusos (están sancionados), pero si los europeos *a través del UNICO BANCO que no fue sancionado*, justamente para permitir ese mecanismo.

Así funciona el mundo... te "sanciono", pero no tanto si no me conviene.


----------



## alfonbass (28 Abr 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Puta choni que en su inmensa soberbia se cree superior a unos cubanos que tienen más dignidad que ella aunque sólo sea por querer demostrar sus supuestas miserias.



Para miseria, la izquierda  son expertos


----------



## Seronoser (28 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Transnistria, un polvorín anclado en la era soviética
> 
> 
> Las turbulencias en la región separatista de Moldavia, fronteriza con Ucrania y con un arsenal de 40.000 toneladas, amenazan con amplificar la inestabilidad en Europa
> ...



cuenta a EL PAÍS una fuente cercana a un integrante de este destacamento...hasta ahí leí


----------



## ZARGON (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Mercader (28 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Sánchez: "No hacer nada y dejar a Putin barrer a Ucrania sería el fin de Europa"*




No, hijo de la gran puta, el fin de Europa es haber dejado entrar a los americanos, los cuales llevan 80 años extrayendo riqueza de la misma y no dejándonos crecer.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (28 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> El problema para España en lo que a Cuba se refiere es la cantidad de mermados mentales que piensan que esas políticas que se aplican en la isla son "buenas" o "positivas". Yo creo que está bien que se hagan esas cosas, a pesar del posible cabreo de 4 gatos



Yo sólo hablaba de la actitud de la charo del vídeo, no se puede ir a allí a reírse de la gente aquella en su cara porque hacen cola para que les den un medrugo de pan, hay algo perverso e hijoputesco en esa actitud. Cerca de La Habana hay un campo de trabajos forzados que lo llamaban "El Cafetal" donde meten a la gente por cosas como protestar, cosa de la que se libra la charo vanidosa esa por ser turista...si se la llevaran a ella ahí la raparan al 1 y le pegaran una buena paliza seguro que ya no se reía de los cubanos por "no protestar"...


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

Impacto en un obús autopropulsado Msta-S de las AFU, supuestamente en las calles de Rubizhne

t.me/boris_rozhin/45659


----------



## lasoziedad (28 Abr 2022)

Mas info sobre los delfines:


*Maniobra sorprendente de Rusia en el Mar Negro*

La información la ha dado el Instituto Naval de Estados Unidos, quien ha examinado imágenes de satélite de la base naval en el puerto de Sebastopol, en la península de Crimea, y afirma en sus conclusiones, que dos corrales de delfines fueron trasladados a la base en febrero, cuando comenzó la invasión.

La base naval de Sebastopol es la más importante de la Armada rusa en el Mar Negro*. Los delfines pueden tener la tarea de realizar operaciones de contra - buceo*, un papel tradicional para el que tanto Estados Unidos como Rusia han entrenado a los mamíferos marinos. Los delfines *podrían evitar que las fuerzas de operaciones especiales ucranianas se infiltren en el puerto bajo el agua para sabotear los buques de guerra.*

Dentro del puerto, muchos barcos de la Armada rusa de alto valor están dispuestos fuera del alcance de los misiles ucranianos pero son vulnerables al sabotaje submarino, según fotos de satélites.

*Cuando comenzó el adiestramiento militar de los delfines*

Durante la Guerra Fría, la marina soviética desarrolló varios programas de mamíferos marinos, incluido el *entrenamiento de delfines en el Mar Negro*. La unidad tenía su base en Kazachya Bukhta, cerca de Sebastopol, donde todavía está.

En 1991 esta unidad pasó al ejército ucraniano. Aunque hubo intentos de mantenerlo operativo, apenas tuvo actividad. Con la anexión de Crimea por parte de Rusia en 2014, la unidad quedó bajo el control de la Armada rusa de nuevo. Desde entonces, los *programas militares de mamíferos marinos se ampliaron y regresaron al servicio operativo*.

*Misiones en el Ártico*

En el norte del Ártico, la Flota del Norte de Rusia utiliza diferentes tipos de mamíferos marinos, como las ballenas beluga y las focas, ambas con gruesas capas de grasa para mantenerse calientes, mejor protegidas contra el frío que los *delfines mulares utilizados en el Mar Negro.

La unidad del Ártico* también se ha vuelto más activa en los últimos años. Ahora también se han establecido corrales de ballenas beluga en Olenya Guba , la secreta *base naval de GUGI (Dirección Principal de Investigación en Aguas Profundas)*. Se cree que la organización de inteligencia es responsable de los activos clave de espionaje submarino del ejército ruso, explican desde el centro de estudios americanos.

*Misiones en Siria*

En el año 2018, los delfines de la flota del Mar Negro se desplegaron durante varios meses en la *base naval rusa del Mar Mediterráneo en Tartus, Siria*, según fotos de satélites. Los corrales móviles utilizados para ese despliegue eran muy similares a los que se encuentran actualmente en el puerto de Sebastopol.

No está claro si Ucrania ha planeado alguna operación de combate contra Sebastopol. Pero los analistas navales consideran que *los delfines son una defensa eficaz contra los buzos*.


----------



## alnitak (28 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Lo sé. Pero, ¿no logran en la práctica el mismo resultado (fortalecer el rublo) cobrando en euros y comprando rublos con esos euros en el mercado de divisas?



y con que moneda pagarian esos rublos artist ?

con rublos ??

hay que joderse


----------



## Seronoser (28 Abr 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


>



Pues con el PIB cayendo a plomo, la inflación disparada, y el dolar jodido, a los norteamericanos seguro que ya no les hace tanta gracia eso de Ucrania, ni de un tal Farlopensky, que oyen por la cnn


----------



## delhierro (28 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> ¿Cómo se va a fortalecer una moneda que no es intercambiable realmente?



¿ NO ? Veamos que se desee algo no hace que sea real. Si los chinos , los indios, los paquistanies....admiten rublos, el rublo es intercambiable. Si los europeos pagan en rublos......

El mundo no es solo la angloesfera. Hace unas decadas casi era así , pero eso termino hace mucho. Por eso las terribles sanciones a Rusia, no son esa demolición de la que nos hablaban.


----------



## alnitak (28 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> ¿Cómo se va a fortalecer una moneda que no es intercambiable realmente? Están "falseando" el valor del rublo que, ojo, en una situación como la que están, es difícil hacer otra cosa, ya que muchas alternativas no hay.
> De verdad el "plan de Rusia" a nivel económico es "ya verás lo que van a hacer otros"? Una potencia o un país que quiera ser alternativa a potencia no puede dejar de lado un mercado como el europeo y el americano, por mucha inquina que haya, eso no hace que esos lugares dejen de existir (o qué planes tienes?)
> En cualquier caso, es que no comprendo como no sois capaces de ver que el intervencionismo de un estado (cualquiera) es siempre negativo para la gente...a los hechos me remito




mirad donde esta el euro mirad como usa ha caido un 2% el producto interior bruto

putin esta destrozando occidente!!!!


----------



## alnitak (28 Abr 2022)

chupad medicina RUSA !!!!!!









El PIB de EEUU se hunde un 1,4% y despierta el miedo de una posible recesión


La economía estadounidense da síntomas de desaceleración, con una caída del PIB del 1,4% durante el primer trimestre en términos anualizados. Si se compara estrictamente con la cif




www.expansion.com


----------



## alfonbass (28 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Ya lo hacen los compradores de gas. Además, cada "subida" el euro los desangra más. ¿Te parece poco?
> 
> Además -y esta es la razón de fondo-, los europeos se han sumado a las sanciones norteamericanas que bloquean los fondos, por lo que ahora el mecanismo es:
> 
> ...




Es que si pensais que, a la larga, Rusia va a dejar de vender gas a Europa y esta va a dejar de comprar, estáis muy equivocados, otra cosa es la retórica política en declaraciones (que siempre tienen un por qué que no tenemos en cuenta). Además, tanto unos como otros están condenados ahora mismo a entenderse, A la UE, por razones obvias y a Rusia, porque no tiene una manera fiable de exportar gas a otros lugares (la tiene pero en muy menores cantidades)

El partido se huega en años, y Rusia tiene mucho riesgo, porque le puede pasar que se adelante cualquiera con recursos, pero bueno, es lo que tiene aspirar a tener un "país gasolinera"....


----------



## Billy Ray (28 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Adelanto -y tomen nota-, ni bien caigan las defensas ucranianas en el Donbass (que colapsarán pronto por lo que se escucha), el Gobierno de Zelensky pedirá "ayuda" a Polonia (o la NATO) y tropas polacas ingresarán para "ayudar" a los ucranianos a pedido del Gobierno.
> 
> Como precedente el caso de Afganistán que "pidió ayuda" a Rusia e ingresaron las tropas (luego vino Rambo y tal y tal  )
> 
> ...



Como precedente aún mejor, Julio Cesar en las Galias. Los galos le pidieron ayuda contra los germanos que invadian su territorio y Julio les ayudó, pero al precio de invadirles él.


----------



## Nico (28 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> El presidente del Gobierno español, Pedro Sánchez, afirmó este jueves que “no hacer nada” para ayudar a Ucrania a defenderse de la agresión de Rusia* sería “el fin de Europa”*, y agregó que la seguridad “no viene gratis” y es necesario invertir en ella. “No hacer nada y dejar a (el presidente ruso, Vladímir) Putin barrer a Ucrania, sería el fin de Europa”, recalcó Sánchez en un mensaje en vídeo emitido durante la cumbre de la Juventud de la OTAN, que se celebra hoy en Bruselas.




Razonamiento S XXI style... que los rusos *dejen avanzar la OTAN a sus fronteras*... está bien.
Que los europeos d*ejemos que los rusos avancen sus fronteras por Ucrania*... está mal.

Cuando estudiaba lógica me avisaron del principio del "*tercero excluido*" (_una cosa no puede ser y no ser al mismo tiempo_), pero se nota que ya no aplica en estos tiempos.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (28 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Entonces no entiendo nada ¿Por qué piden los rusos cobrar el gas en rublos? Si cobran en euros y pueden mover el dinero, pueden comprar rublos con esos euros para revalorizar su divisa



Si se compran euros y se cambian por rublos, ambas se revalorizan en la misma medida. Si el comprador paga directamente en rublos (no compra euros antes) no se revaloriza el euro pero el rublo si lo hace.
Es muy distinto.
Ídem para el dólar.


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

Dmitriy Yarosh no ve nada malo en el bombardeo de Kherson por parte de las AFU, ya que es una ciudad ucraniana y un asunto interno de Ucrania

t.me/boris_rozhin/45667


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (28 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Para miseria, la izquierda  son expertos



Pues cuidate mucho no nos veamos así nosotros en poco tiempo gracias a nuestro liberalismo, nuestro libremercado y demás, directamente.
Tal vez algún día te vendrá un Chino a reírse de ti haciendo una cola o apuñalado toros


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (28 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Dmitriy Yarosh no ve nada malo en el bombardeo de Kherson por parte de las AFU, ya que es una ciudad ucraniana y un asunto interno de Ucrania
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/45667




Menudo pájaro.


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

De un suscriptor:

"¡Alexander, hola! Te escribe un residente de Odessa. Durante 8 años, después de Maidan, se lavó el cerebro a la gente para que pensara que Rusia era un enemigo feroz. Por eso una gran masa de gente, bajo la influencia de una propaganda tan dura, creyó sinceramente en esta historia. Los psicólogos deberían ocuparse de ello, todo es muy grave. Es una especie de locura colectiva. Las personas en edad de jubilación están menos afectadas, los jóvenes, en su mayoría, alimentados por las opiniones de Dudey y otros como él, llaman a Rusia sovok y la consideran atrasada en todos los sentidos. Todos los que no están de acuerdo son sometidos a presiones, opresiones y burlas, pero lo peor es que reciben automáticamente la etiqueta de separatistas y agentes del Kremlin, lo que conlleva consecuencias legales. Así que sólo queda esperar y creer en el ejército ruso, en que Rusia no nos dejará a merced de nazis y engañados que se han transformado de humanos en biorobots.
Tatiana, 35 años".

t.me/sashakots/31912


----------



## Abstenuto (28 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si a los rusos se les paga en euros en una cuenta corriente extranjera, automáticamente los mismos quedan bloqueados debido a las sanciones, es decir: El gas no se les paga. Por eso Rusia ha habilitado una cuenta corriente en un banco ruso en Rusia en la cual se puede pagar en euros o dólares, pero estos se convierten automaticamente a Rublos (Esta cuenta se llama Special K, como los cereales).
> 
> *Lo que no quiere occidente es pagar en una cuenta Rusa*, pero realmente se les está permitiendo pagar en Euros (que luego se convierten a Rublos). En pocas palabras: Occidente no quiere pagar el gas en un acuenta Rusa.



Así es como lo estaba interpretando yo. En la práctica la UE impedía con sus sanciones al estado ruso utilizar el dinero que cobra por las importaciones de gas. Con el esquema del decreto de la Federación Rusia puede sortear esas sanciones y cobrar en rublos o cambiar los cobros en euros/dólares a rublos que pueden mover a su antojo. Aquí se explica bien
Una contramedida de sanciones: los pagos de gas a Rusia en rublos | Bruegel


*"Pagos en euros*

El importador de gas paga euros de su propio banco a Gazprombank. Si el propio Estado ruso es sancionado, no puede acceder a sus cuentas en el extranjero y, por lo tanto, los euros pagados a Gazprombank permanecen congelados allí (Figura 1).







Las sanciones son tales que, si bien el estado ruso tiene un derecho en euros sobre Gazprombank, no puede usarlo para, por ejemplo, comprar los rublos que necesita a nivel nacional. Cualquier cambio de euro que el Estado ruso pudiera intentar, ya sea a través de los mercados o del Banco de Rusia, tendría que liquidarse con el Objetivo 2 , el sistema de liquidación de la zona del euro – y sería capturado por las sanciones (Figura 2).


----------



## chemarin (28 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Los cojones, esas colas son de algun sitio de reparto de comida, no nos cuente milongas que las hemos visto cientos de veces y durante la pandemia con mas razón.
> Por no hablar de hace unos pocos años que cuando sacaban el contenedor del super habia 10 o 12 personas esperando a pillar lo que podian, visto con mis propios ojos que casi habia hostias. Un dia llegué a casa con mal cuerpo de la impresión que me dió.



Eso no lo han visto mis ojos, lo que sí he visto es gente haciendo colas en comedores sociales o cuando alguna Iglesia reparte comida. Yo tenía un amigo que tiene más dinero que tú y que yo pero que es un rata de cojones, pues el tipo iba.

De todos modos introducir off-topics tiene este riesgo, tampoco me expliques tú a mí milongas. A un post del ignore mutuo.


----------



## kelden (28 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> ¿Cómo se va a fortalecer una moneda que no es intercambiable realmente? Están "falseando" el valor del rublo que, ojo, en una situación como la que están, es difícil hacer otra cosa, ya que muchas alternativas no hay.
> De verdad el "plan de Rusia" a nivel económico es "ya verás lo que van a hacer otros"? Una potencia o un país que quiera ser alternativa a potencia no puede dejar de lado un mercado como el europeo y el americano, por mucha inquina que haya, eso no hace que esos lugares dejen de existir (o qué planes tienes?)
> En cualquier caso, es que no comprendo como no sois capaces de ver que el intervencionismo de un estado (cualquiera) es siempre negativo para la gente...a los hechos me remito



Aun no habeis entendido de que va esto. China y Rusia van a crear su propio sistema económico, se van a quedar con el 70 % de los recursos mundiales y no van a querer saber nada de nosotros. Nos vamos a quedar aislados del resto del mundo que está hasta os mismísmos cojones de nosotros. 

Esta civilización, Occidente, y sus valores, han llevado al planeta al borde de la catástrofe y a la Humanidad la han colocado en el camino a la extinción. La Humanidad se merece sobrevivir. Esta cosa, Occidente, ya ha hecho demasiado daño, y parafraseando a los indepes catalanes, es incorregible. Cuanto antes se largue del escenario, mejor para todos, incluso para nosotros mismos. Esta civilización ha devenido en un individualismo exacerbado y suicida, eso es patológico, y ninguna otra civilización actual se basa en una receta tan autodestructiva.


----------



## alfonbass (28 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ NO ? Veamos que se desee algo no hace que sea real. Si los chinos , los indios, los paquistanies....admiten rublos, el rublo es intercambiable. Si los europeos pagan en rublos......
> 
> El mundo no es solo la angloesfera. Hace unas decadas casi era así , pero eso termino hace mucho. Por eso las terribles sanciones a Rusia, no son esa demolición de la que nos hablaban.



Que admitan rublos no me dice nada, tu y yo podemos llegar a un acuerdo intercambiando billetes del monopoly...pero eso no significa que esos billetes tengan valor para un tercero
Ahora mismo, el rublo es una moneda intervenida, por lo que, en un mercado libre, NADIE sabe el valor real que tiene, básicamente porque un elemento x no puede vender todos los rublos que le apetezca para recibir lo que quiere, no sé si me entiende

Lo que quiero decir es que no sabemos el valor real del rublo a día de hoy, solo unas gráficas de lo que ha decidido que vale el gobierno ruso...es como si yo pongo en venta en Wallapop un pañuelo usado por 300 €...es decir, si, para mi puede ser ese valor, pero...

En ese sentido, pensar que "va a terminar con el marco mundial de pensamiento", pues, me parece un poco chorrada, la verdad, ya veremos, sobre todo veremos qué nivel de confianza transmite en el mundo el rublo cuando acabe todo esto, y no me refiero a estados "aliados", sino a millones de empresarios en todo el mundo, que es, al final, lo más importante


----------



## ccartech (28 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Off Topic_
> 
> Un nuevo misil de crucero Quds-2 mejorado ha aparecido en servicio con los Houthis.
> Tiene una autonomía declarada de hasta 2.000 kilómetros. Ciertamente no es el Kalibr-M, pero también es un misil bastante serio. Los saudíes y los emiratíes tienen mucho de qué preocuparse.
> ...



Parece una bomba guiada mas que un misil


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (28 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Entonces no entiendo nada ¿Por qué piden los rusos cobrar el gas en rublos? Si cobran en euros y pueden mover el dinero, pueden comprar rublos con esos euros para revalorizar su divisa



Si no me equivoco, el estado de la cuestión es el siguiente: Gazprombank permite a los europeos abrirse una cuenta denominada en rublos para hacer los pagos del gas. Evidentemente los europeos tienen que ingresar euros en esa cuenta, pero el banco hace automáticamente la compra de rublos. Aquí la dramatización del asunto: Putin afirma que el gas ruso debe pagarse en rublos A PARTIR DEL VIERNES. Si no se realizan estos pagos, los CONTRATOS existentes se SUSPENDERÁN
Lo que Putin no quiere es que le ingresen el dinero del gas en cuentas bancarias que le han sido bloqueadas a Rusia. Sería de gilipollas.

Así en las noticias hace dos semanas sacaban pechopalomo para decir que Putin se la había envainado y que aceptaba euros. Pues mira, no. La prueba es que Polonia y Bulgaria no han accedido a pagar en rublos y pista. De la noticia de que Putin se la envaina ni rastro.


----------



## alfonbass (28 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Aun no habeis entendido de que va esto. China y Rusia van a crear su propio sistema económico, se van a quedar con el 70 % de los recursos mundiales y no van a querer saber nada de nosotros. Nos vamos a quedar aislados del resto del mundo que está hasta os mismísmos cojones de nosotros.
> 
> Esta civilización, Occidente, y sus valores, han llevado al planeta al borde de la catástrofe y a la Humanidad la han colocado en el camino a la extinción. La Humanidad se merece sobrevivir. Esta cosa, Occidente, ya ha hecho demasiado daño, y parafraseando a los indepes catalanes, es incorregible. Cuanto antes se largue del escenario, mejor para todos, incluso para nosotros mismos. Esta civilización ha devenido en un individualismo exacerbado y suicida, eso es patológico, y ninguna otra civilización actual se basa en una receta tan autodestructiva.



Hombre, yo no sé los valores que tendrás tu, yo sé que lo que me parece más moral es que cada uno tenga la libertad de escoger qué quuiere hacer con su vida, si tu crees que otro te va a dar eso, estupendo, yo no creo que sea así, ni americano ni ruso, ni chino....
De todas formas, Rusia es occidente, por mucho que lo niegue es así
No sé realmente qué criticas de un "individualismo" cuando piensas por tu mismo...no es muy coherente, la verdad


----------



## kelden (28 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> *Es que si pensais que, a la larga, Rusia va a dejar de vender gas a Europa y esta va a dejar de comprar, estáis muy equivocados,* otra cosa es la retórica política en declaraciones (que siempre tienen un por qué que no tenemos en cuenta). Además, tanto unos como otros están condenados ahora mismo a entenderse, A la UE, por razones obvias y a Rusia, porque no tiene una manera fiable de exportar gas a otros lugares (la tiene pero en muy menores cantidades)
> 
> El partido se huega en años, y Rusia tiene mucho riesgo, porque le puede pasar que se adelante cualquiera con recursos, pero bueno, es lo que tiene aspirar a tener un "país gasolinera"....



Te lo vuelvo a decir: no quieren saber nada de nosotros. Somos el cáncer del planeta, una civilización patológica que nos lleva a la extinción.. Nos van a aislar para que no podamos seguir jodiendo. Nos van a limitar el acceso a los recursos. No nos van a dejar salir de nuestro rincón.


----------



## Trajanillo (28 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Subiendo tipos para intentar paliar la estanflación.



Con estanflación y con subida de tipos a donde se va es al puto desastre, en fin.


----------



## El Mercader (28 Abr 2022)

*Ministro alemán dice a sus ciudadanos que "Se acabó la prosperidad" debido a la guerra de Ucrania.*









Ministro de Hacienda prevé "pérdida de prosperidad" - Destino Alemania


Los expertos advierten que la guerra en Ucrania aumentará permanentemente el precio de las materias primas como el gas, el petróleo y el trigo. Los hogares privados y la economía de este país también sentirán los efectos. El ministro federal de Finanzas, Christian Lindner, prevé una «pérdida de...




destinoalemania.com





Entiendo que las élites satánicas esteń sacrificando a sus ciudadanos, pero que los mismos acepten empezar a pasar hambre y miseria por "la guerra de Ucrania" no me entra en la cabeza y me da miedo: ¿Hasta qué punto han programado a la borregada?


----------



## alfonbass (28 Abr 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Pues cuidate mucho no nos veamos así nosotros en poco tiempo gracias a nuestro liberalismo, nuestro libremercado y demás, directamente.
> Tal vez algún día te vendrá un Chino a reírse de ti haciendo una cola o apuñalado toros



La libertad es la esencia de la humanidad, todo lo que sea que venga un estado a "decirte qué tienes que hacer", siempre termina en tragedia


----------



## frangelico (28 Abr 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


>



lA guardia Nacional tiene un material vetusto, a ver si hacen un plan Renove o es que la van a ir desmantelando


----------



## chemarin (28 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Adelanto -y tomen nota-, ni bien caigan las defensas ucranianas en el Donbass (que colapsarán pronto por lo que se escucha), el Gobierno de Zelensky pedirá "ayuda" a Polonia (o la NATO) y tropas polacas ingresarán para "ayudar" a los ucranianos a pedido del Gobierno.
> 
> Como precedente el caso de Afganistán que "pidió ayuda" a Rusia e ingresaron las tropas (luego vino Rambo y tal y tal  )
> 
> ...



No sé yo si Rusia podría tolerar eso, me da que no.


----------



## @Durruty (28 Abr 2022)

La perica esta tiene careto de satanista enrevesada medio mongolica hija de puta ¿o solo me lo parece a mi? 







y el pelo todo esqueroso...

¿Cuál era la media de duchas mensuales de los piratas estos?


----------



## Trajanillo (28 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Sánchez: "No hacer nada y dejar a Putin barrer a Ucrania sería el fin de Europa"*
> 
> El presidente del Gobierno español, Pedro Sánchez, afirmó este jueves que “no hacer nada” para ayudar a Ucrania a defenderse de la agresión de Rusia* sería “el fin de Europa”*, y agregó que la seguridad “no viene gratis” y es necesario invertir en ella. “No hacer nada y dejar a (el presidente ruso, Vladímir) Putin barrer a Ucrania, sería el fin de Europa”, recalcó Sánchez en un mensaje en vídeo emitido durante la cumbre de la Juventud de la OTAN, que se celebra hoy en Bruselas.
> 
> Sánchez, como anfitrión de la próxima cumbre de la Alianza que se celebrará en Madrid a finales de junio, fue invitado para dirigirse a los jóvenes presentes en el evento y a los que lo siguen a través de internet. Alertó de que* “la guerra de Putin” está poniendo en cuestión la arquitectura de seguridad en Europa*, y que es momento de “tomar las decisiones correctas porque van a dar forma al futuro”.



Europa es un continente, no sería el fin de Europa, lo que si va a ser es el final de la UE


----------



## kelden (28 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> La libertad es la esencia de la humanidad, todo lo que sea que venga un estado a "decirte qué tienes que hacer", siempre termina en tragedia



La libertad no es la esencia de nada. La esencia de la humanidad es la supervivencia de la especie.


----------



## Nico (28 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> De verdad el "plan de Rusia" a nivel económico es "ya verás lo que van a hacer otros"? Una potencia o un país que quiera ser alternativa a potencia *no puede dejar de lado un mercado como el europeo y el americano*, por mucha inquina que haya, eso no hace que esos lugares dejen de existir (o qué planes tienes?)




¿Pero es que no te has enterado que *las sanciones LAS PUSO EE.UU. Y EUROPA*? 

¿Qué quieres que hagan los rusos sino *DEFENDERSE de ellas* ?

En tu razonamiento parece que los rusos se quieren "ir" del mercado internacional *y es todo lo contrario.*

Y, por si vives en un mundo antiguo, te aviso que hoy día EE.UU. y Europa *representan el 35-40% de la economía mundial*, el otro *60-65%* es el "resto del mundo" (que no tiene ningún problema con los rusos, pero cada vez tienen más con Europa y USA).

Tómate el trabajo de sumar: *China, India, Rusia, México, Brasil, Indonesia, todo el mundo árabe, Irán, Turquía*... y luego piensa de nuevo el mundo en el que vivimos.


----------



## El Mercader (28 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Eso no lo han visto mis ojos, lo que sí he visto es gente haciendo colas en comedores sociales o cuando alguna Iglesia reparte comida. Yo tenía un amigo que tiene más dinero que tú y que yo pero que es un rata de cojones, pues el tipo iba.
> 
> De todos modos introducir off-topics tiene este riesgo, tampoco me expliques tú a mí milongas. A un post del ignore mutuo.



Vivo en Nueva York y estoy hasta los huevos de ver colas y colas de gente que dan la vuelta a la manzana a las puertas de la iglesias para que les den comida: Incluso en Manhattan.


----------



## Seronoser (28 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Con estanflación y con subida de tipos a donde se va es al puto desastre, en fin.



Y el euribor desde hoy, en positivo mensual jojo.
Se vienen ríos de lágrimas...


----------



## El Mercader (28 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Aun no habeis entendido de que va esto. China y Rusia van a crear su propio sistema económico, se van a quedar con el 70 % de los recursos mundiales y no van a querer saber nada de nosotros. Nos vamos a quedar aislados del resto del mundo que está hasta os mismísmos cojones de nosotros.
> 
> Esta civilización, Occidente, y sus valores, han llevado al planeta al borde de la catástrofe y a la Humanidad la han colocado en el camino a la extinción. La Humanidad se merece sobrevivir. Esta cosa, Occidente, ya ha hecho demasiado daño, y parafraseando a los indepes catalanes, es incorregible. Cuanto antes se largue del escenario, mejor para todos, incluso para nosotros mismos. Esta civilización ha devenido en un individualismo exacerbado y suicida, eso es patológico, y ninguna otra civilización actual se basa en una receta tan autodestructiva.



Ojalá fuera como tu dices: La idea de las élites en una tercera guerra mundial para reducir la población a la tercera parte.


----------



## alfonbass (28 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Te lo vuelvo a decir: no quieren saber nada de nosotros. Somos el cáncer del planeta, una civilización patológica que nos lleva a la extinción.. Nos van a aislar para que no podamos seguir jodiendo. Nos van a limitar el acceso a los recursos.



Me recuerdas al "típico" aliade feminista diciendo que la culpa de todo es de los hombres, tratando de revertir su complejo de culpa de mala manera....
Si tu te consideras un "cáncer" es cosa tuya, nada más, yo no me lo considero, y mucho menos por pensar que todos debemos comerciar u que nadie es menos para poder tomar sus decisiones.
En el momento en que muchos se den cuenta de que muchos de sus problemas tienen una solución mucho más cercana, y es eliminar al hijo de puta que está esquilmando a su pueblo, mucho se ganará, mientras eso no ocurra seguiremos con ese discursito, independientemente de lo que haga nadie


----------



## Julc (28 Abr 2022)

Si no hubiesen gastado los miles y miles de pepinos que les han enviado disparando a tanques de atrezzo para grabar tiktoks, aun les quedarían y apenas habrían tanques rusos.
Ahora, a desperdiciar los anti-aéreos.

No me extraña que los subnormales os identifiquéis con los Zelenqueños.


----------



## chemarin (28 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si a los rusos se les paga en euros en una cuenta corriente extranjera, automáticamente los mismos quedan bloqueados debido a las sanciones, es decir: El gas no se les paga. Por eso Rusia ha habilitado una cuenta corriente en un banco ruso en Rusia en la cual se puede pagar en euros o dólares, pero estos se convierten automaticamente a Rublos (Esta cuenta se llama Special K, como los cereales).
> 
> *Lo que no quiere occidente es pagar en una cuenta Rusa*, pero realmente se les está permitiendo pagar en Euros (que luego se convierten a Rublos). En pocas palabras: Occidente no quiere pagar el gas en un acuenta Rusa.



Y además hay un efecto beneficioso para el rublo, como se está viendo, la demanda de rublos lo mantiene e incluso se está apreciando.


----------



## chemarin (28 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Vivo en Nueva York y estoy hasta los huevos de ver colas y colas de gente que dan la vuelta a la manzana a las puertas de la iglesias para que les den comida: Incluso en Manhattan.



Ya, y yo hablo de España.


----------



## Argentium (28 Abr 2022)

Presiento que el lunes será un Gran Día, golpea a Wall Street y golpearas a todo los Estados Unidos, pero no afloje, sigue golpeando, su punto débil está allí, el la base de arena de un castillo de naipes, el desencadenante, éste tal vez...

*Alemania abandona su oposición al embargo de la Unión Europea sobre el petróleo ruso – Funcionarios alemanes – WSJ*
16:25 || 28/04/2022


----------



## Nico (28 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> El partido se huega en años, y Rusia tiene mucho riesgo, porque le puede pasar que se adelante cualquiera con recursos, pero bueno, es lo que tiene aspirar a tener un "país gasolinera"....




Creo que *IGNORAS LA HISTORIA.*

Si hay alguien que ha tratado desesperadamente de "ser Occidental" ha sido Putin.

Pero como no forma parte de la agenda norteamericana, *se han encargado de PUTEARLO TODOS LOS DIAS*, hasta que llegó el punto de "cruzar la línea roja" con el ingreso de Ucrania en la OTAN.

Insisto... ¿dónde lees historia y política? ¿En el New York Times?


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (28 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> La libertad es la esencia de la humanidad, todo lo que sea que venga un estado a "decirte qué tienes que hacer", siempre termina en tragedia



El Estado no te dice que hagas cola para unas a entradas como han dicho.
Prefiero un Estado que me diga lo que NO debo hacer a una compañía de luz o petróleo que me imponga su ley para el enorme lucro de sus accionistas y consejo de administracion, en definitiva para nuestras élites prepotentes y beligerantes


----------



## kelden (28 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Me recuerdas al "típico" aliade feminista diciendo que la culpa de todo es de los hombres, tratando de revertir su complejo de culpa de mala manera....
> Si tu te consideras un "cáncer" es cosa tuya, nada más, yo no me lo considero, y mucho menos por pensar que todos debemos comerciar u que nadie es menos para poder tomar sus decisiones.
> En el momento en que muchos se den cuenta de que muchos de sus problemas tienen una solución mucho más cercana, y es eliminar al hijo de puta que está esquilmando a su pueblo, mucho se ganará, mientras eso no ocurra seguiremos con ese discursito, independientemente de lo que haga nadie



Yo te estoy diciendo lo que nos viene. Lo que piensan chinos, hindúes, rusos y cada vez más gente en el mundo. Nos ven como la peste que está arrasando el planeta y razón no les falta. Y van a cambiar éso. Estamos asistiendo al principio de ese cambio.


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

Las posiciones de los militantes de la Legión Georgiana desplegadas en la zona residencial están bajo el fuego de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

t.me/Soldierline/4828

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (28 Abr 2022)

Se avecina un ataque ruso por el sur, según una fuente yankee....


----------



## kelden (28 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ojalá fuera como tu dices: La idea de las élites en una tercera guerra mundial para reducir la población a la tercera parte.



No va a haber tercera guerra mundial porque es el fin del planeta.


----------



## alfonbass (28 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Creo que *IGNORAS LA HISTORIA.*
> 
> Si hay alguien que ha tratado desesperadamente de "ser Occidental" ha sido Putin.
> 
> ...



Haciendo qué, exactamente? Cómo a tratado Putin de "ser occidental"?


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

Se anuncia un campo de entrenamiento militar en Transnistria - Servicio de inteligencia ucraniano

El servicio de inteligencia de Ucrania informa de que se han anunciado campos de entrenamiento militar en Transnistria. El Departamento de Inteligencia del Estado trata de causar sensación con esta información.

En efecto, se ha previsto un campo de entrenamiento militar especial de tres meses en Transnistria para las unidades de las fuerzas de mantenimiento de la paz de la región de Transnistria.

Las Fuerzas de Paz de Transnistria son eventos planificados que tienen lugar en la república dos veces al año, el 1 de marzo y el 1 de junio.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45671


----------



## Argentium (28 Abr 2022)

Desconocía que existiese algo así 

*Rusia despliega delfines militares para proteger su base naval en el Mar Negro*
*El Instituto Naval de EEUU ha examinado imágenes de satélite de la base naval en el puerto de Sebastopol que señalan la utilización de estos mamíferos marinos. *
28 abril, 2022 14:07GUARDAR

 ARMAS: Pescadores noruegos descubren una 'beluga espía' entrenada por Rusia
Rusia ha desplegado delfines militares entrenados para proteger una base naval en el Mar Negro, según han desvelado imágenes de satélite. El Instituto Naval de EEUU (USNI) ha examinado imágenes de satélite de la base naval en el puerto de Sebastopol, en la península de Crimea, y ha desvelado que se habrían trasladado allí a *dos corrales de delfines en febrero*, fecha del inicio de la invasión de Ucrania. 
No es la primera vez que Rusia utiliza delfines con fines militares. Normalmente, su misión es la de recuperar objetos o *disuadir a los buzos enemigos*, para evitar que las fuerzas especiales ucranianas puedan infiltrarse en el puerto bajo el agua y sabotear los buques de guerra. Muchos de los barcos rusos que están en el puerto se encuentran fuera del alcance de los misiles rusos, pero son vulnerables al sabotaje submarino. Los delfines podrían evitar este problema.


----------



## alfonbass (28 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Yo te estoy diciendo lo que nos viene. Lo que piensan chinos, hindúes, rusos y cada vez más gente en el mundo. Nos ven como la peste que está arrasando el planeta y razón no les falta. Y van a cambiar éso. Estamos asistiendo al principio de ese cambio.



No has hablado con todos los rusos, todos los chinos o todos los hindues para saber eso....


----------



## kelden (28 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No has hablado con todos los rusos, todos los chinos o todos los hindues para saber eso....



Lee su prensa.


----------



## alfonbass (28 Abr 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> El Estado no te dice que hagas cola para unas a entradas como han dicho.
> Prefiero un Estado que me diga lo que NO debo hacer a una compañía de luz o petróleo que me imponga su ley para el enorme lucro de sus accionistas y consejo de administracion



Lo que quieras tu está bien...siempre que no le obligues al vecino, por supuesto


----------



## Nico (28 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> La libertad es la esencia de la humanidad, todo lo que sea que venga un estado a "decirte qué tienes que hacer", siempre termina en tragedia




Estoy de acuerdo contigo. El problema *en ESTE CASO*, es que los que no han dejado que las cosas fluyan normalmente, ha sido EE.UU. y la NATO. Han llevado a Ucrania desde un punto neutral (y occidental), a convertirse en un ENEMIGO y riesgo de Rusia (pretendiendo meterla en la OTAN y llevando tropas y misiles norteamericanos a 500 kms de Moscú).

Vete a ponerle misiles rusos en Cuba... oh wait !!


----------



## El Mercader (28 Abr 2022)

*OUT OF SHADOWS*

Documental acojonante (lo han quitado de youtube)



Lo siento, pero está en Inglés sin subtítulos.

Resumen: Un especialista de Hollywood que va a casa de muchos famosos y sus fiestas, empieza a percatarse de la "extraña decoración" que mucha gente importante de los medios y el espectáculo tiene en sus casas: Si, peter, cositas Satánicas.... Pequeños detalles como machos cabríos, estrellas de cinco puntas, biblias negras, y cositas de esas convenientemente disimuladas...

Empieza investigar a tirar del hilo y va encontrando cosas muy, muy chungas que involucran a la CIA, las élites y la manipulación mediática de los medios de comunicación para dirigir a la gente hacía un destino concreto... ¿Os suena lo de la guerra de Ucrania y los medios oficiales?

Lo chungo de todo el documental es que si empiezas a aplicar el sentido común... pues es bastante creíble todo lo que cuentan...


----------



## alfonbass (28 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Lee su prensa.



¿Ña prensa habla por todos? hostia, has leído la prensa española? es eso lo que pensamos???? no lo estás arreglando, precisamente...


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

Era/es. Servicios públicos en Letonia

Esto sin electricidad y sin gas no es tan trágico.Para frenar a Putin, la tarifa de la calefacción sube otras 5 veces a partir del 1 de mayo

t.me/boris_rozhin/45669


----------



## El Mercader (28 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No va a haber tercera guerra mundial porque es el fin del planeta.



Es lo que buscan.


----------



## kelden (28 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Es lo que buscan.



No, no lo buscan. Eso no lo busca nadie porque TODOS saben lo que significa y las consecuencias. Detrás de esa guerra viene la nada. No se que pensais que es una guerra nuclear. Una guerra nuclear es el fin de la especie en todo el planeta.


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ❗Según la SVR (agencia rusa de inteligencia exterior), Polonia está preparando la anexión del oeste de Ucrania bajo el pretexto de la "reunificación histórica". Las opciones para la entrada de tropas polacas en el oeste de Ucrania se discutieron abiertamente en Europa en marzo, cuando Estados Unidos dejó en claro que no participaría abiertamente en tal operación, pero que no le importaría si Polonia con un "grupo de países" ocupó el oeste de Ucrania.



¿ Commol? ¿los meapilas chupacirios se van a hacer cargo de la Boca del Infierno? que no les pase ná cuando se vean cara a cara con Pazuzu y sus seguidores, los veo llamando al Padre Karras a Georgetown.


----------



## kelden (28 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> ¿Ña prensa habla por todos? hostia, has leído la prensa española? es eso lo que pensamos???? no lo estás arreglando, precisamente...



La prensa te da una idea de por donde van los tiros en una sociedad. Es un reflejo bastante fiel.


----------



## El Mercader (28 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No, no lo buscan. Eso no lo busca nadie porque TODOS saben lo que significa y las consecuencias.



Tú no te guías por los principios y los fines de las élites satanistas. Da igual si tú crees en el diablo o no, ellos si creen.


----------



## alfonbass (28 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo. El problema *en ESTE CASO*, es que los que no han dejado que las cosas fluyan normalmente, ha sido EE.UU. y la NATO. Han llevado a Ucrania desde un punto neutral (y occidental), a convertirse en un ENEMIGO y riesgo de Rusia (pretendiendo meterla en la OTAN y llevando tropas y misiles norteamericanos a 500 kms de Moscú).
> 
> Vete a ponerle misiles rusos en Cuba... oh wait !!



La libertad también es la Ucrania a la hora de decidir sus alianzas, por mucho que joda. "Dejar fluir" es aceptar eso así como aceptar que, quieras o no, hace 30 años se fundó ese país, por lo que, para bien o para mal, dejas de tomar decisiones en torno a él, que sabemos todos que es uno de los problemas, da igual las justificaciones, seamos sinceros y serios. Los balticos ya están en la OTAN desde hace años

La cuestión es que la libertad consiste en aceptar aquello que no te gusta, porque eso es lo que luego vas a exigir, que se respeten tus decisiones, o no? De todas formas, estaba MUUUUUY lejos la opción de meter a Ucrania en la Otan, y lo sabes


----------



## petroglifo (28 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Sin embargo, algunos deducimos que sólo puede haber un resultado positivo para la lucha
> actual: que es la capitulación y el desmantelamiento de la OTAN, similar en su contexto,
> a la derrota de Alemania en la II Guerra Mundial.



Quien piense que esta guerra termina en un tratado de paz o en un acuerdo internacional, con alto el fuego, lo tiene claro. 
En esta guerra o se desmantela la Otan o se desmantela la Federacion Rusa, los yankies no quieren la paz.


----------



## kelden (28 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Tú no te guías por los principios y los fines de las élites satanistas. Da igual si tú crees en el diablo o no, ellos si creen.



Que no hay élites satanistas. Y si las hay quieren vivir, no morir.


----------



## alfonbass (28 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> La prensa te da una idea de por donde van los tiros en una sociedad. Es un reflejo bastante fiel.



Pues nada, a leer El País para informarse, hala...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Transnistria, un polvorín anclado en la era soviética
> 
> 
> Las turbulencias en la región separatista de Moldavia, fronteriza con Ucrania y con un arsenal de 40.000 toneladas, amenazan con amplificar la inestabilidad en Europa
> ...



Gracias, no veo nada del aeropuerto subterráneo, pero parte de esa info de el país se basa wiki en ruso y si se busca más en ruso remite a una noticia del 11 de julio del 2005 de regnum.ru donde se habla del almacén. Y de esa explosión posible, también lo compara con un terremoto de 7,5 pero mola más hablar de la bomba de Hiroshima.

Según artículo muy extenso OsCe retiro 20.000 TN .

Almacén de 100 hectáreas 

Quedarían entre 10k y 20k de Tn ya caducadas en 2005

Habla de las ciudades que podrían quedar afectadas 

Pongo enlace escribiendo.

Regnum.ru/news/482231.html ( la primera r en minúscula)


-


----------



## Nico (28 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Haciendo qué, exactamente? Cómo a tratado Putin de "ser occidental"?




Ah bueh... hubiéramos empezado por ahí... *no tienes NI IDEA de todos los esfuerzos de Rusia por integrarse internacionalmente y al sistema Europeo* y vienes a descargar esa ignorancia en forma de "razonamientos" que no son otra cosa que *FALTA DE INFORMACION.*

No tengo tiempo (ni muchas ganas te confieso) de encarar este proceso de educación, pero te voy a dejar un deber para las tareas del Cole... lee qué es y qué paso con el "*Nord Stream II*" y luego vienes y nos cuentas.


----------



## apocalippsis (28 Abr 2022)

*En la frontera entre Járkov y Donetsk*
abril 28, 2022







“Mira, el mercado funciona. ¡Y las tiendas!”, se presenta por las ventanas del coche en marcha un paisaje desconocido, inusual a ojos de quien ha pasado el último mes en la zona de combate. Nos encontramos con el primer atasco de tráfico en Kupriansk, que se encuentra a una hora y media en coche desde Izium, un trayecto en el que no se ve nada menos de blindados Tiger por la carretera. Esta ciudad de la retaguardia está llena de vida civil. Aquí hay bancos junto a las carreteras y tiendas abiertas. Si se quiere, se puede hacer la compra. Solo la falta de semáforos funcionando y el ruido de los generadores recuerdan la falta de luz, que aparece por horas. Aquí no hay devastación, las tropas ucranianas abandonaron la ciudad sin luchar.

Acudimos a la retaguardia para conocer otro sector del frente. Solo está 25 kilómetros, pero está al otro lado de la reserva Oskol y el Ejército Ucraniano ha hecho explotar todos los puentes, por lo que tenemos que hacer un desvío de 180 kilómetros. Podoly, Kurilovka, Novoosinovka… Por el camino hay carteles con el precio de la gasolina en la carretera. Hubo un tiempo en el que este comercio también tuvo su auge en la República de Chechenia en guerra. Solo que entonces en los patios de la población local había pequeñas fábricas y aquí la población lo compra en Rusia o en Lugansk después de que la semana pasada se abriera la ruta Járkov-RPL. Ahora, un litro de gasolina cuesta unos 200 rublos, pero la mayor parte de los coches funcionan con gas.

Sorprendentemente, en la hora y media de tránsito de la vida civil al frente no notamos presencia rusa. Es sutil y no llama la atención aquí. La forma de vida de estos territorios, que hasta ahora habían estado orientados hacia la vecina Rusia, ha cambiado poco. Eso si no tenemos en cuenta las dificultades temporales. En algunos lugares se ve una cola para recoger agua, interrupciones de suministro o colas para llenar el depósito. Aún no se ha establecido completamente el suministro permanente de combustible, que aún es esporádico. Circulamos junto a industrias destruidas, pero nos damos cuenta de que no las ha destruido la guerra sino la independencia.

Los puentes de las zonas cercanas al combate han sido destruidos en el actual conflicto. El navegador se queda constantemente perplejo cuando intentamos buscar un atajo en el siguiente cruce o cruzamos por diques. La población local mira con sospechas nuestro coche con la “Z”. Aquí domina otro signo táctico que no ha recibido tanta atención como merecía: la “O”. Es la agrupación del Distrito Militar Central que, antes de ser desviado en la operación, operaba en la zona de Sumi. Pero al contrario que las tropas “V” y “Z”, ha quedado fuera de los focos.

Avanzamos por la región de Járkov y cruzamos la frontera de la parte de la República Popular de Donetsk ocupada por Ucrania. “¿Cómo os trata la población local?”, preguntamos al comandante que nos da la bienvenida. “Aquí nos tratan bien, todo depende de las autoridades locales. En Konotop, región de Sumi, la dijimos al alcalde que todo saldría bien, que traeríamos ayuda humanitaria. Así que reunió a la población en la plaza y anunció que si no aceptaban nuestra ayuda, empezaríamos a bombardear la ciudad. Y hubo indignación inmediatamente. Algunos brujos negros grabaron en video amenazas contra nosotros y nos maldecían deseándonos impotencia. Entonces nuestros brujos blancos grabaron un video como respuesta. Risas y pecados”, se ríe nuestro nuevo amigo. “Aquí hay entendimiento mutuo completo”.

La semana pasada, las tropas del Distrito Militar Central ocuparon con batallas la primera localidad en la antigua región de Donetsk: Lozovoe. “Identificamos los puntos de fuego del enemigo, corregimos el fuego de artillería. El personal mostró valentía, coraje y confianza para avanzar”, informa de una lacónica y clara forma militar el comandante de uno de los grupos de reconocimiento de la 30ª Brigada Motorizadas Separada.
“¿Cómo valoras al oponente?”

“No son idiotas. En algunas zonas tienen algún tipo de plan. Es visible tanto la experiencia soviética como la reciente. Pero aun así infligimos fuertes bajas. Los prisioneros fundamentalmente dicen que no quieren luchar, pero les obligan. Dicen que son algo así como destacamentos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y que los guardas de fronteras están por delante. Y no tienen forma de escapar. Si retroceden, los suyos les dispararán. No tienen fuerza para avanzar. Están entre la espada y la pared”.

“Al entrar en la ciudad, nos encontramos con una gran cantidad de barreras explosivas de minas”, explica otro explorador, el comandante adjunto del pelotón. “Las superamos, expulsamos al enemigo, que retrocedió cinco kilómetros hasta la siguiente localidad. La situación es estable; la moral, alta. La artillería desde el pueblo vecino estaba golpeando a mis soldados, les estaban cubriendo de mortero. Pero, pese a todo, usando los beneficios del terreno, avanzamos. Y conseguimos irrumpir en Lozovoe. El enemigo huyó rápidamente dejando atrás armas, pertenencias y equipamiento.

Baterías de artillería de 122mm y howitzers D-30 están desplegados a un par de kilómetros de Lozovoe. La artillería de la Segunda Guardia del Ejército apoya la ofensiva de infantería. Hace tres días, fueron atacados directamente a dos kilómetros y medio. Ayer ya estaban a siete. Hoy, a once. El enemigo retrocede gradualmente hacia lo profundo de una futura bolsa enorme en la que toda la agrupación de Kiev de Donbass tiene riesgo de caer si no tiene tiempo de abandonar sus posiciones.

De hecho, las tropas rusas replican prácticamente las acciones ofensivas del Ejército Ucraniano en 2014, cuando intentó tomar Slavyansk. El grupo “O” va a Yampol y Krasny Liman para aislar a la aglomeración Slavyansk-Kramatorsk del noroeste. Las tropas que avanzan de Izium bloquean el noroeste. Tropas rusas y de la RPL vienen desde el sureste. Y desde el suroeste, las fuerzas del Ejército de la Federación Rusa y el de la RPD. Se está aclarando gradualmente en el teatro de operaciones la imagen de la batalla por Donbass.









En la frontera entre Járkov y Donetsk


“Mira, el mercado funciona. ¡Y las tiendas!”, se presenta por las ventanas del coche en marcha un paisaje desconocido, inusual a ojos de quien ha pasado el último mes en la zona de combate. Nos encontramos con el primer atasco de tráfico en Kupriansk, que se encuentra a una hora y media en coche...




diario-octubre.com


----------



## petroglifo (28 Abr 2022)

*Esos soldados britanicos, no tienen ni media hostia !!!.*


----------



## VittorioValencia (28 Abr 2022)

Es que no deja de decir estupideces y habrá gilipollas que lo crean. Toda decisión que tome afectará a los españoles, no a ese malnacido.
[/QUOTE]

Le dan el guion por escrito y él ejecuta la escena. España ya no tiene un ápice de soberanía. En el gobierno, Feijó o el que fuera, haría el mismo paripe.


----------



## Abstenuto (28 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> ¿Cómo se va a fortalecer una moneda que no es intercambiable realmente? Están "falseando" el valor del rublo que, ojo, en una situación como la que están, es difícil hacer otra cosa, ya que muchas alternativas no hay.
> De verdad el "plan de Rusia" a nivel económico es "ya verás lo que van a hacer otros"? Una potencia o un país que quiera ser alternativa a potencia no puede dejar de lado un mercado como el europeo y el americano, por mucha inquina que haya, eso no hace que esos lugares dejen de existir (o qué planes tienes?)
> En cualquier caso, es que no comprendo como no sois capaces de ver que el intervencionismo de un estado (cualquiera) es siempre negativo para la gente...a los hechos me remito



Rusia no ha dejado de lado el mercado europeo. Son los mediocres y miopes políticos europeos los que han apartado a Rusia de los mercados europeos iniciando una brutal guerra económica. Y ahora cuéntame el cuento de que la culpa es de Rusia por invadir y blablablá...

Sobre lo del intervencionismo del estado ¿Te has dado cuenta de que el intervencionismo de Rusia se produce porque está inmersa en una agresiva guerra económica? Cualquier estado intervendría en semejante situación

Los QE estadounidenses, la política de expansión monetaria y compra de deuda como si no hubiera mañana de la UE (EN TIEMPO DE PAZ) no deben entrar en tu concepto de intervencionismo estatal/supraestatal de la economía

En fin...


----------



## El Mercader (28 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Que no hay élites satanistas. Y si las hay quieren vivir, no morir.



Bueno, piensa lo que quieras. Yo también era bastante escéptico y pensaba que eran magufadas y cosas de "pirados", pero no hace falta que busques información para convencerte a ti mismo... simplemente observa todo lo que ves y aplica el sentido común respecto a los hechos.


----------



## kelden (28 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pues nada, a leer El País para informarse, hala...



Para informarme no. Para hacerme una idea del caldo de cultivo en el que crece la gente en España y del tipo de personas que salen de ahí. Para conocer el molde. Para eso hasta los anuncios de la tele sirven.

Por supuesto el molde es muy distinto en china o rusia.


----------



## dabuti (28 Abr 2022)

Hasta el gañanazo antirruso de Iker Jiménez tiene tuiter.
61 seguidores tiene el ejperto..


----------



## kelden (28 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Bueno, piensa lo que quieras. Yo también era bastante escéptico y pensaba que eran magufadas y cosas de "pirados", pero no hace falta que busques información para convencerte a ti mismo... simplemente observa todo lo que ves y aplica el sentido común respecto a los hechos.



Ya observo y veo. Y no veo a nadie deseando apretar el botón.


----------



## Arraki (28 Abr 2022)

No tengo claro como debería de tomarse esto un ucraniano...


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

Los equipos de defensa aérea de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas volvieron a dispararse en la región de Belgorod.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45672


----------



## Nico (28 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> ¿Ña prensa habla por todos? hostia, has leído la prensa española? es eso lo que pensamos???? no lo estás arreglando, precisamente...




alfonbass... la prensa no refleja "lo que piensan todos", pero suele reflejara "lo que piensa el GOBIERNO" que es el que luego toma medidas.

_¿ O acaso Sánchez no ha enviado armas a Ucrania ?_ (que es lo que prensa española "dice")  

Puede que los chinos quieran seguir fardando de Prada (lo harán igual con copias), pero lo que vale es lo que HAGA EL GOBIERNO CHINO (o el indio, o el mexicano, o el ...)


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

La gente en las redes sociales reprende a los dirigentes militares y políticos ucranianos. Resulta que la situación en el frente es crítica y diferente a las declaraciones de Arestovych y a las informaciones de los medios de comunicación ucranianos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45673


----------



## El Mercader (28 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ya observo y veo. Y no veo a nadie deseando apretar el botón.



Espera el desarrollo de los acontecimientos. Probablemente la fiesta de verdad empezará sobre mediados o finales del 2023. Mientras tanto, la OTAN sigue escalando....


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> No tengo claro como debería de tomarse esto un ucraniano...



Viniendo de ese, como desinformación


----------



## Nico (28 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No, no lo buscan. Eso no lo busca nadie porque TODOS saben lo que significa y las consecuencias. Detrás de esa guerra viene la nada. No se que pensais que es una guerra nuclear. Una guerra nuclear es el fin de la especie en todo el planeta.




Me encantaría pensar que es así.
Viendo lo que veo, cada vez me parece más que están como esas amas de casa que hacen guiso antes de que se les pase la fecha de vencimiento de la carne en el refri.

_-Oye!, se nos están por caducar los misiles y no los usamos nunca... ¿y si...?_


----------



## Elimina (28 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> *Ministro alemán dice a sus ciudadanos que "Se acabó la prosperidad" debido a la guerra de Ucrania.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todo lo que importa es que los niños rubios no sufran la cólera del demonio Putin. Vale la pena cualquier sufrimiento, aunque tengamos que sacrificar a nuestra población.
Estamos en buenas manos.


----------



## Trajanillo (28 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Y el euribor desde hoy, en positivo mensual jojo.
> Se vienen ríos de lágrimas...



Si los tipos de interes no suben, como debería pasar en caso de recesión, el euribor bajará o se mantendrá bajito sino al cielo se irá, a mi no me satisface ver como mi país se va a la mierda, luego no me puedo alegrar porque la gente lo pase mal porque al final me termine afectando a mi.


----------



## kelden (28 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Me encantaría pensar que es así.
> Viendo lo que veo, cada vez me parece más que están como esas amas de casa que hacen guiso antes de que se les pase la fecha de vencimiento de la carne en el refri.
> 
> _-Oye!, se nos están por caducar los misiles y no los usamos nunca... ¿y si...?_



Que no ... que no os preocupeis. Eso no va a pasar.


----------



## Trajanillo (28 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No va a haber tercera guerra mundial porque es el fin del planeta.



A ver si hablamos con propiedad, no es el fin del planeta, es el fin de la civilización como la conocemos o de nuestro modo de vida o lo que quieras, el planeta seguirá, estemos o no estemos nosotros.


----------



## alfonbass (28 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Ah bueh... hubiéramos empezado por ahí... *no tienes NI IDEA de todos los esfuerzos de Rusia por integrarse internacionalmente y al sistema Europeo* y vienes a descargar esa ignorancia en forma de "razonamientos" que no son otra cosa que *FALTA DE INFORMACION.*
> 
> No tengo tiempo (ni muchas ganas te confieso) de encarar este proceso de educación, pero te voy a dejar un deber para las tareas del Cole... lee qué es y qué paso con el "*Nord Stream II*" y luego vienes y nos cuentas.



Ok, no puedes explicar nada más allá de frases frases demagogias sin apenas contenido...ok

Pero vamos, tendríais que explicar qué es eso de "hacer esfuerzos de integración" de un país que estaba completamente integrado, no sé qué tiene que ver, Nord Stream II era un negocio, no sé si comprendes lo que es....

Yo no le pido a Rusia que se haga miemnro de la UE, pero si considero que, en situaciones complejas como lo que lleva pasando en Ucrania desde hace 8 años, no cuenta con la comunidad internacional para nada, o que se ponga un problema con la OTAN cuando estaba deshaiciada y donde muchos incluso ya dudaban de su utilidad hace tan solo unos meses, por ejemplo.

Lo único que pedimos a Rusia, que no creo que hubiera sido tan complicado, es no montar una guerra en Europa, haciendo que las consecuencias económicas las paguen los de siempre, por que si, porque, "lo fácil es referirse a países" en general, y no a personas. Entender que, si el problema es el Dombass, que se abra un debate o incluso una operación internacional, si es que de verdad hay "nazis" en Ucrania, es decir, contando con los demás.
Lo que le pedimos a Rusia, es que el país mejore económicamente, no puede ser que el salario medio en Rusia sea tan pequeño en comparación con los países europeos, lo que le pedimos son elecciones libres, nadie puede creerse que lleven 25 años votando a la misma persona, eso no es real, es decir, que el ruso de a pie tenga voz y voto
Que no sé, pero que no son cosas tan difíciles..."profe"


----------



## petroglifo (28 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ❗Según la SVR (agencia rusa de inteligencia exterior), Polonia está preparando la anexión del oeste de Ucrania bajo el pretexto de la "reunificación histórica". Las opciones para la entrada de tropas polacas en el oeste de Ucrania se discutieron abiertamente en Europa en marzo, cuando Estados Unidos dejó en claro que no participaría abiertamente en tal operación, pero que no le importaría si Polonia con un "grupo de países" ocupó el oeste de Ucrania.



Si eso es cierto y los polacos ponen un pie en Ucrania, despues van los rumanos a la Bucovina y al saliente de Budjak, terminamos todos irradiados gracias a nuestros "amigos" americanos.


----------



## Nico (28 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> La libertad también es la Ucrania a la hora de decidir sus alianzas, por mucho que joda. "Dejar fluir" es aceptar eso así como aceptar que, quieras o no, hace 30 años se fundó ese país, por lo que, para bien o para mal, dejas de tomar decisiones en torno a él, que sabemos todos que es uno de los problemas, da igual las justificaciones, seamos sinceros y serios. Los balticos ya están en la OTAN desde hace años
> 
> La cuestión es que la libertad consiste en aceptar aquello que no te gusta, porque eso es lo que luego vas a exigir, que se respeten tus decisiones, o no? De todas formas, estaba MUUUUUY lejos la opción de meter a Ucrania en la Otan, y lo sabes




Veo que tienes un razonamiento lineal y superficial.

EE.UU. impone sus amenazas y su ley sin que le interese "lo que piensa la gente" que allí vive. Pregunta a los libios, pregunta a los vietnamitas, pregunta a los cubanos, pregunta a los panameños, pregunta a los iraquíes, pregunta a los iraníes.

Pregunta incluso a los alemanes o japoneses (que siguen "ocupados" por innumerable cantidad de bases norteamericanas).

Si TODOS dejaran "fluir libremente" las cosas, no habría problema. El problema es cuando sólo "dejas fluir" a los de un lado, pero no a los del otro.


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

El sistema de defensa aérea de la región de Belgorod vuelve a funcionar.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45677


----------



## kelden (28 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> A ver si hablamos con propiedad, no es el fin del planeta, es el fin de la civilización como la conocemos o de nuestro modo de vida o lo que quieras, el planeta seguirá, estemos o no estemos nosotros.



Es el fin de casi toda la vida del planeta durante unos miles de años. El planeta claro que seguirá dando vueltas por ahí ..


----------



## El Mercader (28 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ok, no puedes explicar nada más allá de frases frases demagogias sin apenas contenido...ok
> 
> Pero vamos, tendríais que explicar qué es eso de "hacer esfuerzos de integración" de un país que estaba completamente integrado, no sé qué tiene que ver, Nord Stream II era un negocio, no sé si comprendes lo que es....
> 
> ...



A ver, el plan para provocar a Rusia mediante Ucrania y meterla en una guerra se lleva planificado desde hace años.
Buscate el informe de la Rand Corporation del 2019.

Te pego aquí un enlace de un medio "oficialista". Imaginate lo que no cuentan.









El plan para acabar con Rusia: el informe de Rand Corporation


El think tank más poderoso de Estados Unidos ha elaborado un informe en el que detalla las debilidades de la nación que gobierna Putin para generar desequilibrios en su seno




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (28 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Con estanflación y con subida de tipos a donde se va es al puto desastre, en fin.



Es al revés. La estanflación se frena controlando la inflación por encima del crecimiento. Si fomentas crecimiento es cuando la lías porque la inflación siempre va a ir un paso por delante. Mira a finales de los 70's la hostia que le metieron a los tipos para escapar al proceso estanflacionario a costa de meter la economía en recesión.

Ahora bien, ahora hay mucho líquido de tal manera no se sabe a ciencia cierta si las primeras subidas de tipos vayan a ser contraproducentes e incluso fomentar la inflación.

Terreno desconocido, esto ya lo hemos comentado muchas veces, lo que no sabíamos era que se iba a juntar con una pandemia, un guerra y el copón bendito...


----------



## Trajanillo (28 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> No tengo claro como debería de tomarse esto un ucraniano...



A este le han dado dos ostias bien dadas y ha tenido que rectificar.
En 30 días lo mismo ya no hace que avancen los rusos


----------



## Top5 (28 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No va a haber tercera guerra mundial porque es el fin del planeta.



No, no es el fin del planeta, es el fin del ser humano tal y como lo conocemos. Al planeta le falta al menos un par de miles de millones de años antes de que el Sol se la trague.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## Nico (28 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ok, no puedes explicar nada más allá de frases frases demagogias sin apenas contenido...ok




Fijemos un precio y te doy el curso completo.

No me tengas como un tonto teniendo que aportar datos donde tú vienes con simplismos y superficialidades.

Insisto, pagas?, *te educo sin problemas* (con datos, citas, reportes y análisis).
Gratis?.. sigue forococheando.  

Ojo!, sin acritud. Ambos somos usuarios de larga data en este foro.


----------



## Teuro (28 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> *Última hora| La amenaza de recesión ya está aquí. El PIB de EEUU se desploma al -1,4%. ¿Y Powell?*



Cuando entre en recesión EEUU detrás irá el resto del mundo.


----------



## petroglifo (28 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Rusia despliega delfines en el Mar Negro: ¿por qué?*
> 
> El Instituto Naval de Estados Unidos (USNI) ha confirmado que las tropas rusas han trasladado a su base naval en el Mar Negro delfines entrenados por las fuerzas armadas del país.
> 
> ...



Los norteamericanos tuvieron poco exito en entrenar delfines militares para vigilar bases navales, se les escapaban o no hacian el trabajo, pero los entrenados por los rusos son purasangres, los usan de perros de ataque, buceador que localizan, buceador que se cargan, dandole un golpe seco a toda velocidad...


----------



## apocalippsis (28 Abr 2022)

*EE.UU. abre en Alemania centro de coordinación para el suministro de armas a Ucrania*
abril 28, 2022

Desde el Departamento de Defensa de EE.UU. se ha creado un sitio para el control y distribución de los suministros a Kiev, posicionado en Alemania. La instalación fungirá como un centro para la recepción de donaciones destinadas a las tropas de Ucrania. teleSUR









EE.UU. abre en Alemania centro de coordinación para el suministro de armas a Ucrania


Desde el Departamento de Defensa de EE.UU. se ha creado un sitio para el control y distribución de los suministros a Kiev, posicionado en Alemania. La instalación fungirá como un centro para la recepción de donaciones destinadas a las tropas de Ucrania. teleSUR




diario-octubre.com


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

Se ha abierto una oficina de registro civil en la liberada Mariupol. Primera partida de nacimiento emitida

La vida está volviendo, gracias a que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y el DNR han limpiado la ciudad de nazis.

t.me/Soldierline/4832

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Teuro (28 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Al cobrar en rublos, su moneda se fortalece. Les permite comprar con ella a socios como china, iran, india con los que las transecciones son en sus monedas locales. El mundo es más diverso cada dia.
> 
> Ademas jode el monopolio de las monedas occidentales en la compra de energia, otros seguiran sus pasos. Va a crear un gran problema a los yanquis , que basan poder crear dolares en que se utiliza como moneda de forma global.



A medio plazo va a enriquecer a los especuladores del mercado de divisas, esos que utilizan supercomputadores para hacer infinidad de operaciones por segundo.


----------



## Trajanillo (28 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Es al revés. La estanflación se frena controlando la inflación por encima del crecimiento. Si fomentas crecimiento es cuando la lías porque la inflación siempre va a ir un paso por delante. Mira a finales de los 70's la hostia que le metieron a los tipos para escapar al proceso estanflacionario a costa de meter la economía en recesión.
> 
> Ahora bien, ahora hay mucho líquido de tal manera no se sabe a ciencia cierta si las primeras subidas de tipos vayan a ser contraproducentes e incluso fomentar la inflación.
> 
> Terreno desconocido, esto ya lo hemos comentado muchas veces, lo que no sabíamos era que se iba a juntar con una pandemia, un guerra y el copón bendito...



Desde la barra del bar, si tu subes los tipos de interés el dinero es más caro en principio se debería de bajar la demanda con lo que los precios tirarían para abajo a costa de parar el crecimiento dentro de unos márgenes, pero si ya tienes una recesión en ciernes menos demanda, subes los tipos menos demanda aún y la inflación cabalgando menos demanda, lo que tienes es algo muy cercano a la parada economica. El problema creo yo es que la inflación que tenemos no es por exceso de demanda es por escasez de materias y eso no se como lo vas a solucionar subiendo tipos y parando la economía. Resumiendo la economía tal como la conocemos va a colapsar hagamos lo que hagamos, así que Carpe Diem.

P.D: Cuanto tiempo estuvo Japón en estanflación? en ningún momento subió tipos.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (28 Abr 2022)

Con el pretexto de rotar unidades y realizar ejercicios de entrenamiento en Podolsk, la parte ucraniana formó un grupo de al menos dos mil militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a lo largo de la frontera con Transnistria. 

Lo más probable es que Podolsk se use como una distracción, ya que la acumulación de tropas se extiende a lo largo de toda la frontera con Transnistria. 

Se están equipando las posiciones de tiro de artillería de cañones y cohetes, las tripulaciones de ATGM y MANPADS están ocupando posiciones, se ha desplegado al menos un lanzador Tochka-U.


----------



## Abstenuto (28 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> y con que moneda pagarian esos rublos artist ?
> 
> con rublos ??
> 
> hay que joderse



No estás entendiendo, creo. Relee mi respuesta y el post al que respondo. 

En la práctica Rusia tiene congelada la pasta que cobra por el gas europeo
(5) Guerra en Ucrania XVI | Página 4894 | Burbuja.info


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

Los nazis no tienen historia. Sólo podredumbre y sangre. Así que bombardean su propio país sin pensarlo dos veces

Cima del monte Kremianets, Izyum, región de Kharkiv. Los ucranianos destruyeron las estatuas de piedra de Polovtsian, un monumento con mil años de historia.

Una foto muestra el monumento antes del bombardeo ucraniano. La otra es la que queda ahora.

t.me/Soldierline/4830


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

Ucrania realiza un ejercicio cerca de Moldavia

Unidades militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania realizarán ejercicios en Podolsk, región de Odessa, del 28 al 30 de abril. Uno de los mayores depósitos de municiones de Europa en Transdniestria (Kolbasna) está a 23 km en línea recta. Posibles provocaciones de las AFU.

t.me/Soldierline/4829


----------



## Nico (28 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los nazis no tienen historia. Sólo podredumbre y sangre. Así que bombardean su propio país sin pensarlo dos veces
> 
> Cima del monte Kremianets, Izyum, región de Kharkiv. Los ucranianos destruyeron las estatuas de piedra de Polovtsian, un monumento con mil años de historia.
> 
> ...




Oye... que ahí hay *sólo UNA figura destruida*. Para ser una guerra, no es tanto.


----------



## El Mercader (28 Abr 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Con el pretexto de rotar unidades y realizar ejercicios de entrenamiento en Podolsk, la parte ucraniana formó un grupo de al menos dos mil militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a lo largo de la frontera con Transnistria.
> 
> Lo más probable es que Podolsk se use como una distracción, ya que la acumulación de tropas se extiende a lo largo de toda la frontera con Transnistria.
> 
> Se están equipando las posiciones de tiro de artillería de cañones y cohetes, las tripulaciones de ATGM y MANPADS están ocupando posiciones, se ha desplegado al menos un lanzador Tochka-U.



Pero, según los medios, luego son los Rusos los que escalan.. ESTO ES UNA PUTA VERGUENZA.


----------



## apocalippsis (28 Abr 2022)

*Los alemanes del este están inmunizados contra los virus rusófobos*

abril 28, 2022







Las encuestas realizadas en el estado alemán de Sajonia muestran que los alemanes del este siguen respetando a Rusia y sienten nostalgia por los días de la RDA y la URSS. Incluso después del inicio de la Guerra de Ucrania, los alemanes del este no han cambiado de actitud hacia Putin y el pueblo ruso.

En la situación actual la respuesta de Rusia se entiende en Dresde, la capital de Sajonia, escribe la edición estadounidense del Washington Post con ostensible sorpresa.
En Sajonia, el estado más poblado de Alemania oriental, cerca del 68 por cien de los habitantes no se alinean con occidente, según los sondeos.

La campaña para demonizar la imagen de Putin ha fracasado en Alemania del Este. Cuando en los años 80 formaba parte del KGB, Putin trabajaba en Dresde. Alrededor del 40 por cien de los alemanes admiten que no han cambiado su actitud hacia el dirigente ruso desde el estallido de la guerra. A diferencia de los alemanes occidentales, los orientales creen que Putin no amenaza su seguridad.

Los sociólogos explican este fenómeno por el hecho de que la parte oriental de Alemania fue un estado socialista asociado a la URSS durante más de cuarenta años. El ruso era una asignatura obligatoria en las escuelas de la RDA. Incluso después del colapso de la Unión Soviética, Rusia consiguió mantener los lazos económicos y culturales con Alemania oriental durante la década de 1990.

En el siglo actual esos lazos se han profundizado, gracias a la simpatía personal por el pueblo alemán de Putin, que recibió la “Orden de la Gratitud de Sajonia” durante una visita a Alemania en 2009.

Los acontecimientos en Ucrania han obligado a los políticos berlineses a volverse más agresivos, con el canciller Olaf Scholz escupiendo literalmente veneno contra Moscú. El Primer Ministro sajón, Michael Kretschmer, es la oveja negra: no quiere tomar partido en una nueva confrontación mundial.

Kretschmer cree que Rusia no puede estar simplemente en la “lista negra”. En la nueva y compleja realidad, hay que buscar compromisos. “Rusia es un hecho. Y un hecho que está aquí mismo”, argumenta. Esta proximidad a Rusia es lo que diferencia la posición de Alemania de la de Estados Unidos.

Kretschmer apoyó la negativa del gobierno federal a imponer un embargo sobre el petróleo y el gas rusos. En su opinión, la interdependencia entre Rusia y Europa no puede ignorarse, ya que haría que la situación fuera totalmente imprevisible.

La opinión del Primer Ministro sajón es compartida por la mayoría de los alemanes de de su estado, y con razón. El año pasado Sajonia recibió el 84 por cien de sus importaciones de energía de Rusia.

La experiencia vital bajo el socialismo permite comparar a los alemanes del este. Con el tiempo muchos han apreciado los méritos de la amistad entre Alemania y Rusia. Muchos recuerdan la actitud amistosa de los soldados soviéticos hacia los residentes de la RDA. Incluso los alemanes que aún eran niños en los años 80. Esta simpatía está en la raíz de la nostalgia por la era soviética. Es una especie de inmunidad al virus de la rusofobia.

—Вирус русофобии обошел стороной Восточную Германию - Свободная Пресса - Русофобия. Антисемитизм. Новости. 16.04.2022. Как относятся к русским в Европе? Как относятся к русским в США? Как относятся к русским сегодня? Новости сегодня.


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

*Una ofensiva en el Donbass desde el sur. Situación a 28 de abril de 2022*

Dado que toda la atención en los últimos días se ha centrado en la sección norte del frente, donde se está desarrollando con éxito la ofensiva sobre Liman, hemos decidido registrar lo que está ocurriendo en el sur del Donbass.

La segunda fase de la operación militar especial en las provincias de Zaporizhzhia y Donetsk aún no se ha puesto en marcha. Hasta que no se rompan las defensas en al menos un lugar, el dominó no se derrumbará.

▪Las fuerzas se han replegado a Mariupol y se dedican a actividades de filtración y a la destrucción metódica de las líneas defensivas en Azovstal.

▪La fortificación de Gulyaypol está siendo asaltada. Hasta ahora no ha sido posible romper las defensas. La misma situación en Velyka Novoselka.

▪ En Marinka, las fuerzas aliadas seguían sin poder avanzar más allá del puente.

▪Hay duelos regulares de artillería entre Zaporizhzhya y Vasylivka.

▪Donetsk y Yasinovataya siguen siendo bombardeadas.

Mapa en alta resolución

t.me/boris_rozhin/45679


----------



## Nico (28 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Dado que toda la atención en los últimos días se ha centrado en la sección norte del frente, donde se está desarrollando con éxito la ofensiva sobre Liman, hemos decidido registrar lo que está ocurriendo en el sur del Donbass.





Bueno, dicho en buen román paladino... en el frente sur no pasa una mierda.


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

*El equipo de Rybir publica la lista de nombres de mercenarios extranjeros en las filas de la "Legión Internacional de Defensa Territorial de Ucrania".*

Ya sabes, nos gusta mucho el gobernador Vitaly Kim de Mykolaiv Oblast y su círculo íntimo.

Se trata de un tesoro de información. Los documentos dejados sobre la mesa, los teléfonos con la contraseña 123456 y la absoluta dejadez son un "estilo" característico del gobernador de la región de Mykolaiv.

Revisando perezosamente la correspondencia personal de un político, nos encontramos con un documento interesante. Lista de los ciudadanos extranjeros que se alistaron en las filas de la "Legión Internacional de Defensa Territorial de Ucrania" a principios de abril.

¿Recuerdan que el 5 de abril dijimos que había menos de 700 personas, sin contar los empleados de las empresas privadas, las empresas de servicios públicos y las empresas privadas de servicios públicos?

Ahora ya sabes sus nombres, fechas de nacimiento y números de identificación.

Cómo lo consiguió Kim, no lo sabemos. Pero el desdichado gobernador guardó el expediente en sus "Favoritos" por alguna razón.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45682


----------



## alfonbass (28 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Rusia no ha dejado de lado el mercado europeo. Son los mediocres y miopes políticos europeos los que han apartado a Rusia de los mercados europeos iniciando una brutal guerra económica. Y ahora cuéntame el cuento de que la culpa es de Rusia por invadir y blablablá...
> 
> Sobre lo del intervencionismo del estado ¿Te has dado cuenta de que el intervencionismo de Rusia se produce porque está inmersa en una agresiva guerra económica? Cualquier estado intervendría en semejante situación
> 
> ...



Yo no ensalcé en ningún momento a los políticos europeos
Lo que dije, y me reafirmo, es que el intervencionismo en una economía provoca más problemas que soluciones, el hecho de la guerra es indiferente, la lluvia moja de la misma manera estés en una guerra que no lo estés


----------



## Teuro (28 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Aun no habeis entendido de que va esto. China y Rusia van a crear su propio sistema económico, se van a quedar con el 70 % de los recursos mundiales y no van a querer saber nada de nosotros. Nos vamos a quedar aislados del resto del mundo que está hasta os mismísmos cojones de nosotros.
> 
> Esta civilización, Occidente, y sus valores, han llevado al planeta al borde de la catástrofe y a la Humanidad la han colocado en el camino a la extinción. La Humanidad se merece sobrevivir. Esta cosa, Occidente, ya ha hecho demasiado daño, y parafraseando a los indepes catalanes, es incorregible. Cuanto antes se largue del escenario, mejor para todos, incluso para nosotros mismos. Esta civilización ha devenido en un individualismo exacerbado y suicida, eso es patológico, y ninguna otra civilización actual se basa en una receta tan autodestructiva.



¿Acaso hay ahora mismo algún candidato alternativo a la "civilización occidental" en el mundo aparte de la islámica?, porque la "civilización rusa" es tan "europea" y "occidental" como la francesa, alemana o británica. Respecto a los chinos, japoneses, coreanos, pues eso, totalmente "occidentalizados".

Lo del sistema económico alternativo está por ver, porque si EEUU y la UE entran en recesión más pronto que tarde irá detrás el resto del mundo, porque no va a ser posible mantener el nivel de crecimiento económico y empleo en China y el resto de Asia si la demanda euro-norteamericana se retrae de manera significativa.


----------



## alfonbass (28 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> alfonbass... la prensa no refleja "lo que piensan todos", pero suele reflejara "lo que piensa el GOBIERNO" que es el que luego toma medidas.
> 
> _¿ O acaso Sánchez no ha enviado armas a Ucrania ?_ (que es lo que prensa española "dice")
> 
> Puede que los chinos quieran seguir fardando de Prada (lo harán igual con copias), pero lo que vale es lo que HAGA EL GOBIERNO CHINO (o el indio, o el mexicano, o el ...)



No es cierto, la prensa no "refleja", lo qie ocurre es que es más sencillo verter opiniones generales que buscar algo más complejo, yo lo entiendo, pero sé que no funciona todo así


----------



## McNulty (28 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No, no lo buscan. Eso no lo busca nadie porque TODOS saben lo que significa y las consecuencias. Detrás de esa guerra viene la nada. No se que pensais que es una guerra nuclear. Una guerra nuclear es el fin de la especie en todo el planeta.



Yo no termino de tener claro eso último.

En caso de guerra nuclear rusia- OTAN, se tirarían bombazos entre ellos. El resto del mundo estaría de espectador flipando. No sería una guerra mundial per se, donde todas las potencias nucleares intervinieran. Solo quedarían destruidas occidente y Rusia....


----------



## Teuro (28 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Europa es un continente, no sería el fin de Europa, lo que si va a ser es el final de la UE



... o el inicio de "alguna otra cosa".


----------



## bk001 (28 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Vivo en Nueva York y estoy hasta los huevos de ver colas y colas de gente que dan la vuelta a la manzana a las puertas de la iglesias para que les den comida: Incluso en Manhattan.



¿Puedes poner una par de fotos de emplazamientos diferentes?

ES por confirmar si son clase media venida a menos o inmigrantes sin trabajo.


----------



## Abstenuto (28 Abr 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Si no me equivoco, el estado de la cuestión es el siguiente: Gazprombank permite a los europeos abrirse una cuenta denominada en rublos para hacer los pagos del gas. Evidentemente los europeos tienen que ingresar euros en esa cuenta, pero el banco hace automáticamente la compra de rublos. Aquí la dramatización del asunto: Putin afirma que el gas ruso debe pagarse en rublos A PARTIR DEL VIERNES. Si no se realizan estos pagos, los CONTRATOS existentes se SUSPENDERÁN
> Lo que Putin no quiere es que le ingresen el dinero del gas en cuentas bancarias que le han sido bloqueadas a Rusia. Sería de gilipollas.
> 
> Así en las noticias hace dos semanas sacaban pechopalomo para decir que Putin se la había envainado y que aceptaba euros. Pues mira, no. La prueba es que Polonia y Bulgaria no han accedido a pagar en rublos y pista. De la noticia de que Putin se la envaina ni rastro.



Echa un ojo a esto. Con las sanciones Gazprombank, pese a que puede cobrar el gas, no puede realizar el cambio a rublos. Tiene todo el pastizal que está cobrando inmovilizado, de ahí la exigencia de Putin de cobrar según el esquema que ha decretado
Una contramedida de sanciones: los pagos de gas a Rusia en rublos | Bruegel


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores búlgaro insta a los ciudadanos a abandonar Moldavia

"Dada la complicada situación en la República de Moldavia y sus alrededores, pedimos a nuestros compatriotas que se abstengan de viajar al país. Invitamos a los ciudadanos búlgaros que se encuentran en el territorio de la República de Moldavia a que tomen medidas para salir del país en los medios de transporte actualmente disponibles."

t.me/Soldierline/4848


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

El primer barco con productos partirá del puerto marítimo de Mariupol en mayo.

El jefe del DNR, Denis Pushylin, anunció el envío previsto.

[...] "En cuanto al puerto marítimo, es un importante centro de transporte que va a intervenir. Nuestro plan es realizar el primer envío desde este puerto durante el mes de mayo, por lo que el primer cargamento ya ha salido hacia su destino.

t.me/epoddubny/10186


----------



## alfonbass (28 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> A ver, el plan para provocar a Rusia mediante Ucrania y meterla en una guerra se lleva planificado desde hace años.
> Buscate el informe de la Rand Corporation del 2019.
> 
> Te pego aquí un enlace de un medio "oficialista". Imaginate lo que no cuentan.
> ...



Es que eso no invalida lo que digo, si yo me pongo a llamarte "gallina" y a picarte para que te pelees con alguien y luego vas tu y le metes un tiro en la cabeza, el asesinato lo has cometido tu, no sé si se entiende....
Dejar siempre fuera la responsabilidad no es una buena idea, mucho más si tenemos en cuenta que, teóricamente, el primer deber del estado ruso es asegurar las mejores condiciones de vida para sus ciudadanos, cosa que parece que no es algo tan....importante


----------



## Nico (28 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Solo quedarían destruidas occidente y Rusia....




Mucho me temo que en los manuales estratégicos tienes un "Anexo" que dice: "*NO DEJAR NINGUNA POTENCIA CON CAPACIDAD DE CONTROLAR EL ESCENARIO POST-BELICO EN PIE"*

Es decir, primero bombazos quizás entre Rusia-EE.UU., pero luego el botón que deja tierra quemada *en cualquier sitio que tenga alguna posibilidad de dominar el escenario post-bélico* (China, Europa, Brasil, etc.)

O sobrevivimos todos, o las nucelares al río !!


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

*El gobierno de Biden envía al Congreso estadounidense una solicitud de ayuda de 33.000 millones de dólares para Ucrania*

Incluyen 20.400 millones de dólares para ayuda militar y de seguridad. El paquete de ayudas solicitado incluye:
▪ más artillería, vehículos blindados, misiles antitanque y sistemas antiaéreos;
▪ asistencia para el desarrollo de las capacidades de guerra cibernética de Ucrania;
▪ más intercambio de información;
▪ apoyo a la producción de municiones;
▪ asistencia en la desactivación de minas y otros explosivos y en la protección de Ucrania contra las bombas químicas, biológicas y "sucias";
▪ un mayor aumento de la presencia estadounidense en el flanco oriental de la OTAN.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45689


----------



## Malevich (28 Abr 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Leopolis Polaca en 3 2 1....



Sería hacerse un Molotov Ribbentrop en toda regla....


----------



## Teuro (28 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Te lo vuelvo a decir: no quieren saber nada de nosotros. Somos el cáncer del planeta, una civilización patológica que nos lleva a la extinción.. Nos van a aislar para que no podamos seguir jodiendo. Nos van a limitar el acceso a los recursos. No nos van a dejar salir de nuestro rincón.



Menos mal que el resto del mundo se "caracteriza" por su conciencia ecológica, humanismo, pacifismo y un arraigado carácter democrático. El mundo está a salvo sin la influencia europea. Ya verás, en el extremo occidental volverán a sacar corazones de la gente en vivo, en el sur a adorar a un profeta y su libro, en el extremo sur a aniquilarse unas tribus contra a otras y en oriente a adorar a emperadores, khanes y demás amados líderes por parte de una población sierva de esos líderes.


----------



## petroglifo (28 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Off Topic_
> 
> Un nuevo misil de crucero Quds-2 mejorado ha aparecido en servicio con los Houthis.
> Tiene una autonomía declarada de hasta 2.000 kilómetros. Ciertamente no es el Kalibr-M, pero también es un misil bastante serio. Los saudíes y los emiratíes tienen mucho de qué preocuparse.
> ...



Los saudies que financiaron la carrera nuclear pakistani, tienen algunas bombas nucleares y misiles comprados a Corea del Norte, el golfo Persico solo los separa, de sus vecinos 300 kilometros, para tumbar a la monarquia saudi hay que utilizar a sus propios subditos, bien sean chiitas u otros perjudicados por el regimen de los sheiks...


----------



## El Mercader (28 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Es que eso no invalida lo que digo, si yo me pongo a llamarte "gallina" y a picarte para que te pelees con alguien y luego vas tu y le metes un tiro en la cabeza, el asesinato lo has cometido tu, no sé si se entiende....
> Dejar siempre fuera la responsabilidad no es una buena idea, mucho más si tenemos en cuenta que, teóricamente, el primer deber del estado ruso es asegurar las mejores condiciones de vida para sus ciudadanos, cosa que parece que no es algo tan....importante



Hay una diferencia entre llamarte gallina y planificar meterte un "escudo antimisiles" (el cual es reversible) a tres minutos y medio de la capital de tu país y de tu propio ministerio...

¿Como reaccionarias si en la puerta de tu casa te pongo una bomba?


----------



## Argentium (28 Abr 2022)

*Los futuros del petróleo del dgcx amplían las ganancias, **el gasóleo de calefacción estadounidense sube un 5% y alcanza un nuevo récord. (una pena que el frío esté ya de retirada porque se iban a enterar) *
17:03 || 28/04/2022


----------



## alfonbass (28 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Hay una diferencia entre llamarte gallina y planificar meterte un "escudo antimisiles" (el cual es reversible) a tres minutos y medio de la capital de tu país y de tu propio ministerio...
> 
> ¿Como reaccionarias si en la puerta de tu casa te pongo una bomba?



Vale, ¿Donde están las fotos de ese escudo antimisiles en Ucrania? Donde están las pruebas de esa "bomba"? Si tu me dejas una bomba en la puerta de casa lo que hago es llamar a la policia, no meterte tiros....


----------



## Malevich (28 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Yo estuve en Cuba hace 20 años y aquello estaba hecho una mierda y los cubanos mismos te lo decían, pero alguien como la tonta esa no puede ir allí a reirse de aquella pobre gente en su puta cara porque no vive allí ni pasa por las privaciones que pasan ellos y no tiene ni puta idea de nada, aparte los cubanos son como nosotros en el sentido que ellos pueden echar pestes del gobierno ... pero si viene un extranjero a criticarles se le tiran a la yugular....y hacen muy bien.
> 
> A esa seguramente no le saldría gratis el show porque allí había informantes de los CDR por todas partes, que se joda por gilipollas.



El turista español da bastante vergüenza ajena cuando cruza los Pirineos.
Es en general paleto, con muy poca idea de los países que visita y su historia más allá de cuatro tópicos, con un complejo de nuevo rico que lo flipas y con la enfermiza manía de comparar todo con España y sobre todo, la comida. 
Suelo viajar solo y muchas veces me dedico a observar y oír y dan la nota y vergüenza ajena.


----------



## Seronoser (28 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Los futuros del petróleo del dgcx amplían las ganancias, **el gasóleo de calefacción estadounidense sube un 5% y alcanza un nuevo récord. (una pena que el frío esté ya de retirada porque se iban a enterar) *
> 17:03 || 28/04/2022



El frío no está de retirada, al menos en Europa.
Mira las temperaturas la semana que viene en Varsovia o Berlín...no son bajo cero, pero 4 grados...mucho jersey de lana necesitas en casa para no pasar frio


----------



## pemebe (28 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Ah bueh... hubiéramos empezado por ahí... *no tienes NI IDEA de todos los esfuerzos de Rusia por integrarse internacionalmente y al sistema Europeo* y vienes a descargar esa ignorancia en forma de "razonamientos" que no son otra cosa que *FALTA DE INFORMACION.*
> 
> No tengo tiempo (ni muchas ganas te confieso) de encarar este proceso de educación, pero te voy a dejar un deber para las tareas del Cole... lee qué es y qué paso con el "*Nord Stream II*" y luego vienes y nos cuentas.



Ejemplo:

URRS/Rusia pidió 4 veces entrar en la OTAN:

Los intentos fueron realizados por cuatro presidentes distintos: 

Jrushchov en los años cincuenta, 
Gorbachov y Yeltsin en los noventa y*, 
¡caramba!, también Putin a principios de siglo, *

Y para que lean lo que pasó con "*Nord Stream II*" ( El consorcio que construyó el Nord Stream 2, formado por Gazprom junto a la empresa francesa Engie, las alemanas Uniper y Wintershall, la austríaca OMV y la anglo-holandesa Shell)









Termina la construcción del gasoducto Nord Stream 2 tras años de desencuentros


La construcción del gasoducto Nord Stream 2 ha sido terminada este 10 de septiembre, según anunció la petrolera rusa Gazprom. El gasoducto, que enviará gas desde Rusia hasta Alemania sin tener que pasar…




www.france24.com





(la noticia es de hace menos de 8 meses)









Alemania paraliza la certificación del gasoducto que evita Ucrania para traer gas ruso a Europa


El proceso de certificación permanecerá paralizado hasta que la compañía complete la transferencia de activos y personal a la subsidiaria alemana.




www.libremercado.com





(la noticia es de hace menos de 6 meses)

PD: Quien gana/pierde con el Nord Stream 2.
Gana toda Europa Occidental (Alemania, Austria, Francia y Holanda principalmente que son las que están en el consorcio) Y Rusia (que se quita un intermediario)
Pierde Ucrania/Polonia (que pierden el transito) y EEUU que pierde el control sobre sus aliados europeos


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Abr 2022)

Los satanistas ya actuan dentro de territorio ruso:


----------



## moromierda (28 Abr 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> esta buena la pista no @moromierda




Piro muiren tudos minos a ca tenen ca murir: a jufesillos, amego.


----------



## Nico (28 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Menos mal que el resto del mundo se "caracteriza" por su conciencia ecológica, humanismo, pacifismo y un arraigado carácter democrático. El mundo está a salvo sin la influencia europea. Ya verás, en el extremo occidental volverán a sacar corazones de la gente en vivo, en el sur a adorar a un profeta y su libro, en el extremo sur a aniquilarse unas tribus contra a otras y en oriente a adorar a emperadores, khanes y demás amados líderes por parte de una población sierva de esos líderes.




El "resto del mundo" es una puta mierda. Pero el punto es que los norteamericanos y los europeos han hecho poco por mejorar su imagen.

Hoy día en *África* lo único que ves son carreteras, puentes, puertos, aeropuertos y ciudades hechas por los chinos (por citar un ejemplo). De USA no esperes otra cosa que misilazos... y de los europeos muchas ONGs irrelevantes que van a figurar sin hacer nada útil (o ha hacer destrozos como los pozos de agua que dejaron sin mantenimiento).

En *América Latina*, más de lo mismo... chinos comprando y pagando, mientras europeos y norteamericanos sólo imponen barreras comerciales (muchas para-arancelarias).

Y *Asia* la tengo menos revisada, pero se me ocurre que ha de ser más de lo mismo.

Mal que nos pese hoy día el prestigio europeo o norteamericano *ESTA POR LOS SUELOS*, mientras que el que crece es *CHINO* (y... oh sorpresa, ahora y de a poco, el INDIO !! )


----------



## Nico (28 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Hay una diferencia entre llamarte gallina *y planificar meterte un "escudo antimisiles" (el cual es reversible) a tres minutos y medio de la capital de tu país* y de tu propio ministerio...
> 
> *¿Como reaccionarias si en la puerta de tu casa te pongo una bomba?*




Si, los "ejemplos" del camarada @alfonbass están siendo de una simpleza que no amerita dedicarle mucho tiempo al debate.


----------



## McNulty (28 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Mucho me temo que en los manuales estratégicos tienes un "Anexo" que dice: "*NO DEJAR NINGUNA POTENCIA CON CAPACIDAD DE CONTROLAR EL ESCENARIO POST-BELICO EN PIE"*
> 
> Es decir, primero bombazos quizás entre Rusia-EE.UU., pero luego el botón que deja tierra quemada *en cualquier sitio que tenga alguna posibilidad de dominar el escenario post-bélico* (China, Europa, Brasil, etc.)
> 
> O sobrevivimos todos, o las nucelares al río !!



No lo tengo claro. Porque además cuckcidente tiene las de perder, que potencia grande no europea les apoyaría?)

China apoyaría a Rusia, India seguramente se quedaría neutral, pakistán igual. Irán o korea del norte apoyarían a Rusia, Israel quizá, pero con dos bombas atómica desaparece todo Israel...


----------



## El Mercader (28 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Vale, ¿Donde están las fotos de ese escudo antimisiles en Ucrania? Donde están las pruebas de esa "bomba"? Si tu me dejas una bomba en la puerta de casa lo que hago es llamar a la policia, no meterte tiros....



La pruebas las tienes en la frontera entre Polonia y Bielorrusia y en la frontera entre Rumanía y Ucrania:









EEUU inicia en Polonia la construcción de tercera fase del escudo antimisiles


Estados Unidos comenzó hoy en el norte de Polonia la construcción de la tercera fase del escudo antimisiles de la OTAN, una infraestructura ubicada a apenas 250 kilómetros del enclave ruso de Kalining




www.efe.com












Agencia EFE


La Agencia EFE es la primera agencia de noticias en castellano, con más de 3000 profesionales de 60 nacionalidades.




www.efe.com





País que entra en la OTAN país en el que meten el escudito de los cojones.

Coño que Rusia ya ha aguantado bastante. Joder, que lleva veinte años avisando de que no les toquen más los cojones.

¿Cómo reaccionaría Estados Unidos si mañana Rusia mete un "escudo antimisiles" en la frontera canadiense a escasos 600 KM de Nueva York?


----------



## El Mercader (28 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No lo tengo claro. Porque además cuckcidente tiene las de perder, que potencia grande no europea les apoyaría?)
> 
> China apoyaría a Rusia, India seguramente se quedaría neutral, pakistán igual. Irán o korea del norte apoyarían a Rusia, Israel quizá, pero con dos bombas atómica desaparece todo Israel...



No lo entiendes: La doctrina nuclear Rusa y americana dice que en caso de guerra nuclear total hay que dejarlo todo quemado. Por eso los misiles americanos y Rusos *también apuntan a las ciudades de sus aliados*. Para que en caso de destrucción, no venga un listo a quedarse con tu parcelita.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Abr 2022)

Los de la SAS ya no son lo que eran, los cazan como a conejos…








Russian invasion: British man Scott Sibley killed in Ukraine and another Briton missing


It is thought that the pair had been fighting against Russian forces as volunteers in support of Ukraine's military, although this has not been confirmed.




news.sky.com


----------



## Nico (28 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No lo entiendes: La doctrina nuclear Rusa y americana dice que en caso de guerra nuclear total hay que dejarlo todo quemado. Por eso los misiles americanos y Rusos *también apuntan a las ciudades de sus aliados*. Para que en caso de destrucción, no venga un listo a quedarse con tu parcelita.




Ignoro si "oficialmente" está el Anexo que indico, pero si fuera ruso no me gustaría que los chinos entraran libremente por lo que queda de casa... y si fuera norteamericano, quizás "zafaría" Canadá (si es que los rusos la dejan), pero a los mexicanos no les daría pie a recuperar Texas, California y et al.

Como digo... o vivimos TODOS, o MadMax colectivo...


----------



## Abstenuto (28 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Si se compran euros y se cambian por rublos, ambas se revalorizan en la misma medida. Si el comprador paga directamente en rublos (no compra euros antes) no se revaloriza el euro pero el rublo si lo hace.
> Es muy distinto.
> Ídem para el dólar.



Ohhh, nadie me entieeeeeende

Rusia no compra euros, es pagada en euros/dólares por su gas. Gazprombank sí puede cobrar (una de las exenciones de los uropedos), el problema es que esos pagos están inmovilizados y no los puede convertir a rublos por las sanciones. El nuevo esquema de pago decretado por la Federación Rusa permite sortear las sanciones


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (28 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Lo que quieras tu está bien...siempre que no le obligues al vecino, por supuesto



Lo que yo quiera NO está bien si se trata de explotar al vecino y a este no le queda otra libertad que la de dejarse explotar


----------



## Tierra Azul (28 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los nazis no tienen historia. Sólo podredumbre y sangre. Así que bombardean su propio país sin pensarlo dos veces
> 
> Cima del monte Kremianets, Izyum, región de Kharkiv. Los ucranianos destruyeron las estatuas de piedra de Polovtsian, un monumento con mil años de historia.
> 
> ...



igualito que el isis


----------



## bk001 (28 Abr 2022)

petroglifo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1040497



¿Que dice ese parche?
este ¿takaia? trabaja
( foto de Larov)
¿s debilami
razgobaribat?


----------



## Oso Polar (28 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Para quien piense que cualquier ayuda material de occidente cambiará los resultados
> 
> Cuando esto empezó - desde hace dos meses, me refiero-, Ucrania tenían muchos más
> y mejores tanques que los viejos leopards), antiaéreos más avanzados que los gepard,
> ...



Los paralelismos son increíbles con los sucedido en la WWII y los últimos días del III Reich: Armas milagrosas, divisiones fantasmas, etc.


----------



## pepetemete (28 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Mucho me temo que en los manuales estratégicos tienes un "Anexo" que dice: "*NO DEJAR NINGUNA POTENCIA CON CAPACIDAD DE CONTROLAR EL ESCENARIO POST-BELICO EN PIE"*
> 
> Es decir, primero bombazos quizás entre Rusia-EE.UU., pero luego el botón que deja tierra quemada *en cualquier sitio que tenga alguna posibilidad de dominar el escenario post-bélico* (China, Europa, Brasil, etc.)
> 
> O sobrevivimos todos, o las nucelares al río !!



Yo creo que ya están en ese escenario... quien va a dominar el mundo después de los nukes.


----------



## HDR (28 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> (y... oh sorpresa, ahora y de a poco, el INDIO



En unas décadas ese país de "cagaplayas", de los que ahora tanto se ríen los subnormales de por aquí, manejará más riqueza que toda la UE entera, que para entonces va a ser una ruina; eso sí, de color arcoíris.


----------



## Seronoser (28 Abr 2022)

Vaya timo, no decían hace una semana que la liberación de millones de barriles de petróleo haría caer el precio??...

Pues sigue subiendo  y encima está más caro en dolares y en rublos.
106 dolares/ 7660 rublos por barril.


----------



## Abstenuto (28 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo no ensalcé en ningún momento a los políticos europeos
> Lo que dije, y me reafirmo, es que el intervencionismo en una economía provoca más problemas que soluciones, el hecho de la guerra es indiferente, la lluvia moja de la misma manera estés en una guerra que no lo estés



Bueno, entonces Rusia no debería haber cerrado la bolsa, ni haber establecido controles cambiar rublos por dólares, ni haber usado sus reservas para fortalecer el rublo

¿Sabes qué hubiera pasado si Rusia no hubiera hecho nada de esto?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Abr 2022)

Empresarios búlgaros:

Aportan el 86% del PIB, solicitan de inmediato reanudar conversaciones con Gazprom....no hay ninguna otra alternativa al gas ruso 

Novini.bg


----------



## Bulldozerbass (28 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> La pruebas las tienes en la frontera entre Polonia y Bielorrusia y en la frontera entre Rumanía y Ucrania:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Interesante 3D del escudo Aegis Ashore

Each Aegis Ashore site include three MK 41 VLS tubes with eight cells apiece for a total of 24 interceptors per site.8









Mark 41 Vertical Launching System (VLS) - 3D model by CSIS (@csis) [793f9c3]


The Mk 41 VLS is a canister missile launching system. A key element of the Aegis Combat System, it is compatible with numerous missile types, including land-attack cruise missiles (Tomahawk), ballistic missile and air defense interceptors, and antisubmarine weapons. The Mk 41 VLS tube is...




skfb.ly


----------



## CEMENTITOS (28 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Ohhh, nadie me entieeeeeende
> 
> Rusia no compra euros, es pagada en euros/dólares por su gas. Gazprombank sí puede cobrar (una de las exenciones de los uropedos), el problema es que esos pagos están inmovilizados y no los puede convertir a rublos por las sanciones. El nuevo esquema de pago decretado por la Federación Rusa permite sortear las sanciones



Por supuesto que Rusia no compra euros.
Rusia recibe el pago en euros o dólares, pero ahora quiere recibirlo en rublos. De esta forma los paises que compren gas fortalecen su moneda.
Lo que quieren es convertir el rublo en una moneda patrón-gas.


----------



## Azrael_II (28 Abr 2022)

¿Que ha pasado con Polonia y Rumanía?


----------



## rejon (28 Abr 2022)

*España estudia sumarse al 'hub' creado por Estados Unidos en Alemania para el envío de armas a Ucrania.*
El Gobierno estudia la posibilidad de sumarse al EUCOM Control Center of Ukraine (ECCU) establecido por Estados Unidos en Stuttgart, para centralizar los envíos de armamento a la resistencia ucraniana.

Así lo han confirmado fuentes de Defensa a Servimedia, tras la participación del jefe de Estado Mayor de la Defensa (Jemad), Almirante General Teodoro López Calderón, en el reciente encuentro organizado por Estados Unidos en la Base Aérea de Ramstein, en Alemania.

El Jemad, en representación de la ministra de Defensa, Margarita Robles, acudió al evento que reunió a más de 40 países, principalmente de Europa, pero también otros como Israel, Australia, Kenia y Túnez.


----------



## Plutarko (28 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Vaya timo, no decían hace una semana que la liberación de millones de barriles de petróleo haría caer el precio??...
> 
> Pues sigue subiendo  y encima está más caro en dolares y en rublos.
> 106 dolares/ 7660 rublos por barril.



Hay aguantar un poco mas, dejar de comer ensaladilla rusa, ser resilentes y todo eso. Putin esta a punto de rendirse ...


----------



## rejon (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

*Los rastros de los terroristas del MGB conducen a Ucrania.

El MGB rastreó un coche Ssang yong que transportaba a tres terroristas. El coche entró en Tiraspol desde el distrito de Grigoriopol. En un campo cercano a la localidad de Novovladimirivka se encontró una huella reciente del coche. Las huellas conducían a través del campo, luego a lo largo de la zanja de la frontera ucraniana. Más allá del foso los pueblos ucranianos de Slavyanoserbka, Velikoploske. Los Ssang yong abandonaron el territorio de Transnistria por la misma ruta.

El vídeo muestra la vía a lo largo del foso fronterizo que separa Transnistria de Ucrania.

Fuente TSV

t.me/boris_rozhin/45697

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## mapachën (28 Abr 2022)

Es un puto maricon Gordo se las harinas… no hace más que presumir de los niñatos que se folla…


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## LIRDISM (28 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *El gobierno de Biden envía al Congreso estadounidense una solicitud de ayuda de 33.000 millones de dólares para Ucrania*
> 
> Incluyen 20.400 millones de dólares para ayuda militar y de seguridad. El paquete de ayudas solicitado incluye:
> ▪ más artillería, vehículos blindados, misiles antitanque y sistemas antiaéreos;
> ...



33.000 millones ya son palabras mayores , van o por todas, con ese dinero puedes crear un ejercito entero. Es 3 veces mas que nuestro presupuesto de defensa. Debe equivaler a todo el presupuesto de Ucrania en un año.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Abr 2022)

Si los empresarios quieren pagar  

Hay una buena liada en Bulgaria, algunos periódicos van calentitos....y Zele y diciendo que les va a proporcionar electricidad ....sin desperdicio.


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

Lista de ejercicios de la OTAN y de los Aliados para mayo de 2022.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45695


----------



## rejon (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Abr 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> 33.000 millones ya son palabras mayores , van o por todas, con ese dinero puedes crear un ejercito entero. Es 3 veces mas que nuestro presupuesto de defensa. Debe equivaler a todo el presupuesto de Ucrania en un año.



Ucrania necesita 5.000 al mes que quizás proporcione FMI .... fuente rusa


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

*El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso ha publicado una lista de ciudadanos canadienses a los que se les ha prohibido la entrada en Rusia*

Un total de 592 personas figuran en la lista, entre ellas el Primer Ministro Justin Trudeau y la Viceprimera Ministra Chrystia Freeland.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45694


----------



## Bartleby (28 Abr 2022)

Rusia haciendo caja y doblando sus ingresos exportando energía desde el 24 de febrero. Mientras Europa pone el grito en el cielo porque cortan los suministros a Polonia y Bulgaria. Alguien que aún mantenga un mínimo de capacidad para pensar, se cuestionaría si el relato que transmiten los medios se basa en la realidad o, como siempre, nos están contando un cuento


----------



## McNulty (28 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Ignoro si "oficialmente" está el Anexo que indico, pero si fuera ruso no me gustaría que los chinos entraran libremente por lo que queda de casa... y si fuera norteamericano, quizás "zafaría" Canadá (si es que los rusos la dejan), pero a los mexicanos no les daría pie a recuperar Texas, California y et al.
> 
> Como digo... o vivimos TODOS, o MadMax colectivo...



No es tan negro o blanco como estáis planteando. Caben muchos grises. La guerra nuclear otan-rusia no dejaría de ser una guerra nuclear regional. Las demás potencias nucleares no tienen porque meterse en conflicto ajeno. Y en caso de meterse china, cuckcidente estaría kaput.


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

La situación en los frentes es tan grave que los payasos ucranianos están sacando a los reservistas del armario. Esta es una lista de la reserva antitanque de la división de artillería antitanque. En resumen, todos por la carne. Hasta el último ucraniano. ¡Adelante, al Valhalla!

t.me/boris_rozhin/45691


----------



## rejon (28 Abr 2022)

*EEUU "no permitirá que Rusia intimide" a Europa con cortes en el suministro de energía, dice Biden.*
El presidente *Joe Biden* ha dicho este jueves que Estados Unidos no permitirá que Rusia use el "chantaje del gas" para presionar a los aliados europeos y socavar las sanciones impuestas a Moscú por su invasión a Ucrania.

"No permitiremos que Rusia *intimide o chantajee* para eludir estas sanciones. No permitiremos que use su petróleo y gas para evitar las consecuencias de su agresión", afirmó Biden.


----------



## Bartleby (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

Se ha producido un nuevo intercambio de prisioneros,
Viceprimera ministra ucraniana, Iryna Vereshchuk: 45 personas intercambiadas, entre ellas 13 oficiales y 20 soldados de las AFU (de los cuales 5 están heridos).

t.me/boris_rozhin/45690


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Abr 2022)

7 días llevan bajo tierra los nazis de la herrería.

Cuantos días más aguantarán? Lo que debe estar ocurriendo allá abajo dará para peli de terror.


----------



## giovachapin (28 Abr 2022)

Yo creo que las prisas por darle a Ucrania mucho armamento es porque casi no tienen oxigeno, a los rusos les fue mal en la operacion sobre todo en el norte, pero muy probablemente lograron el objetivo de aniquilar muchas fuerzas ucras, si lograran romper el Dombass que es ahora su objetivo, Ucrania tendria muy poco armamento para defenderse, por eso las prisas de USA de mandarles armamento para aguntar la envestida rusa.


----------



## Oso Polar (28 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No. Esos entran directamente a la economia rusa, lo que han robado son los activos en el extranjero. Han sido bastante primos en eso, porque redujeron la dependencia pero dejaron activos en la zona anglofila, deberian caer algunas cabezas politicas por ello.



Los activos se necesitaban en el extranjero para diversas operaciones y compra de bonos de Bancos Centrales y como garantía para el pago de obligaciones, lamentablemente el sistema creado por EEUU es así y se tiene que usar bancos estadounidenses.


----------



## bigmaller (28 Abr 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> El problema es que ni siquiera se está enterando.
> 
> La inmensa mayoría de la gente está tragando la información que les dan manipulada por televisión y por las redes sociales a base de titulares en plan "Los rusos son malos malísimos y la OTAN y USA son los buenos buenísimos defensores de nuestra forma de vida" y no se cuestionan nada más.



USA necesita una revolucion. Y eso solo pasa cuando hay una crisis.


rejon dijo:


> *EEUU "no permitirá que Rusia intimide" a Europa con cortes en el suministro de energía, dice Biden.*
> El presidente *Joe Biden* ha dicho este jueves que Estados Unidos no permitirá que Rusia use el "chantaje del gas" para presionar a los aliados europeos y socavar las sanciones impuestas a Moscú por su invasión a Ucrania.
> 
> "No permitiremos que Rusia *intimide o chantajee* para eludir estas sanciones. No permitiremos que use su petróleo y gas para evitar las consecuencias de su agresión", afirmó Biden.



 

Para eso estan ellos!!! Para ayudarles vendiendoles un 50% mas caro!!

Que altruistas...


----------



## Angkor Wat (28 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Bueno, menuda morralla tienen en sus fronteras. Nuestros moros son elevadísimos con los que tienen que aguantar ellos.



Joder, recuerda que esos "moros" (supongo que te refieres a los palestinos) son más semitas que los judíos de Israel (un porcentaje altísimo de caucásicos), y por cierto, herederos de los verdaderos judíos antiguos que se convirtieron al Islam, y legítimos propietarios de las tierras que robaron en 1948.
Si yo fuera palestino haría lo mismo que hacen hoy en día contra los malditos invasores israelíes.


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

"Ahora estamos en el edificio junto a Azovstal. Están lanzando gases lacrimógenos, humo, estamos sentados abajo, respirando. A los marines no se les puede detener con gas", informa nuestro corresponsal de guerra Andrey Filatov @FilatovCorr a través de un respirador desde el edificio donde están atrincherados los militantes de las Fuerzas de Seguridad Nacional de Azov.

Los marines rusos al amparo de un APC están despejando los dos primeros pisos. El vídeo fue grabado antes del cierre del Batallón Nacional en la acería.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45710

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## El Mercader (28 Abr 2022)

bk001 dijo:


> ¿Puedes poner una par de fotos de emplazamientos diferentes?
> 
> ES por confirmar si son clase media venida a menos o inmigrantes sin trabajo.



Una de las colas era (creo) que era Park Avenue con la 84 y otro era en el Bronx, pero el emplazamiento del Bronx no lo sé exactamente porque pasé con el coche.


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

Odessa - recién llegados. Se reporta una fuerte explosión.
El sistema de defensa aérea de las AFU también estaba activo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45713


----------



## El Mercader (28 Abr 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> 33.000 millones ya son palabras mayores , van o por todas, con ese dinero puedes crear un ejercito entero. Es 3 veces mas que nuestro presupuesto de defensa. Debe equivaler a todo el presupuesto de Ucrania en un año.



Se vienen nukes interesantes.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Abr 2022)

UK busca un mercenario muerto y otro desaparecido en Ukra

Theguardian


----------



## El Mercader (28 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No es tan negro o blanco como estáis planteando. Caben muchos grises. La guerra nuclear otan-rusia no dejaría de ser una guerra nuclear regional. Las demás potencias nucleares no tienen porque meterse en conflicto ajeno. Y en caso de meterse china, cuckcidente estaría kaput.



Tío, no existe eso de la "guerra nuclear restringida".


----------



## VittorioValencia (28 Abr 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> 33.000 millones ya son palabras mayores , van o por todas, con ese dinero puedes crear un ejercito entero. Es 3 veces mas que nuestro presupuesto de defensa. Debe equivaler a todo el presupuesto de Ucrania en un año.



Lo dudo. Eso es lo que esta demandando Selensky. 7000 millones por mes para poder pagar salarios, tambien a militares y sostener el Estado. Alcanza para unos 3 o 4 meses, Incluye claro algunas armas, para dejar contentos a la industria armamentistica usana.


----------



## alexforum (28 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> chupad medicina RUSA !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nada me nutre más que todo lo que joda al anglo


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (28 Abr 2022)

Vaya apretón… 




El artículo que cita en el segundo tweet lo traje de aquellas al foro, ahí os queda, por si queréis dormir bien esta noche:









*Tema mítico* : - Hilo de seguimiento del diésel mundial


El Repunte Del Precio Del Petróleo Es Malo. La Crisis Del Diesel Es Mucho Peor Winston Churchill se refirió a Rusia en 1939 como una serie de capas: un acertijo, envuelto en un misterio, dentro de un enigma. Se parece mucho a una muñeca matrioska. El mercado del petróleo de 2022 es un poco...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## dabuti (28 Abr 2022)

Estos GHDLGP siguen dando pistas para futuras falsas banderas.

_








Violencia sexual contra las mujeres en Ucrania: "Como en la ex Yugoslavia, pasarán meses antes de que se atrevan a denunciar"


En las zonas liberadas tras la retirada de los soldados rusos, se multiplican las denuncias de abusos sexuales y violaciones, que, según las expertas que ayudan a las mujeres en el terreno, son solo la punta del iceberg




www.eldiario.es




_


----------



## rejon (28 Abr 2022)

El hijoPutin es un nacionalista ruso nostálgico de los tiempos en los que rusia era grande. Cuales eran esos tiempos? Los de la union sovietica.
La izquierda española o al menos una parte, son nostálgicos de los tiempos en los que su ideología el socialismo/comunismo era grande y tenia poder e influencia en el mundo. Cuáles eran esos tiempos? Los tiempos de la unión sovietica.
Ahi es donde coinciden.


----------



## frangelico (28 Abr 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> 33.000 millones ya son palabras mayores , van o por todas, con ese dinero puedes crear un ejercito entero. Es 3 veces mas que nuestro presupuesto de defensa. Debe equivaler a todo el presupuesto de Ucrania en un año.



Ojo que a valoraciones americanas eso es 1M de horas de vuelo que divididas en un año son 3000 diarias. Y un Sentry patrullando 24h en la frontera de Polonia con Ucrania es 1M al día y lo mismo un Global Hawk y así sucesivamente., Por no hablar del coste horario de un satélite. El transporte se come una parte sustancial de los costes y los militares americanos desplazados tienen coste de puta de gran lujo, lo mismo salen a mil pavos diarios de media . En Afganistán gastaron 300M en promedio diario y la mayor parte fueron nóminas y del resto las horas de vuelo fueron una parte enorme porque todo se traía de USa o Europa en C-17.


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> UK busca un mercenario muerto y otro desaparecido en Ukra
> 
> Theguardian



Si los busca no son tan mercenarios.


----------



## ferrys (28 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Noooo, ha sido NEGATIVO. -1,4% HA CAIDO EL PIB AMERICANO.
> A un trimestre de la recesión oficial...y con una inflación del 10%...
> 
> Ya no van a subir los tipos jojojojo
> Y con el dolar cayendo con el rublo...pero apreciándose con el resto de monedas, lo cuál es terrible para sus exportaciones.



No lo había entendido así. Me parece bestial que caiga el PIB americano. Este año era de crecer, crecer y crecer.


----------



## McNulty (28 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Tío, no existe eso de la "guerra nuclear restringida".



Podría darse perfectamente. OTAN y rusia tirándose bombazos mientras el resto del planeta mira.

Unas cuantas bombas nucleares no es el fin del mundo.


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

*¿Qué puentes han destruido las fuerzas armadas ucranianas desde el inicio de la operación militar especial?*

Escribimos mucho sobre la necesidad de destruir puentes para privar al ejército ucraniano de la posibilidad de transferir refuerzos a Donbás. Cada día aumenta el número y el volumen de las ayudas. Se traen voluntarios y se transportan armas y municiones en trenes civiles mezclados con vagones llenos de civiles.

En el último mes, se ha escuchado con demasiada frecuencia un argumento contra la retirada de los puentes utilizados por los ucranianos.

"No los toques, los necesitaremos".

Ya hemos tenido suficiente. Gracias a la ayuda de nuestra brigada OSINT, hemos reunido información sobre los puentes destruidos desde el inicio de la USO. No por tropas rusas voladas, sino por tropas ucranianas. Durante el retiro.

Tal vez, al menos de esta manera, quede claro que no vale la pena salvar los puentes: los ucranianos se retirarán y los volarán para impedir el paso de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

Por supuesto, hay más puentes. Pero también hay bastantes de ellos escritos en fuentes abiertas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45716


----------



## rejon (28 Abr 2022)

PRENSA RUSA

Director del Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior, Sergey Naryshkin: "Según nuestra información, Polonia se está preparando para introducir tropas en el oeste de Ucrania".



La oficina de prensa del Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior de Rusia ha difundido una declaración del director del SVR, Sergey Naryshkin:

"Según la información recibida por el Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior ruso, Washington y Varsovia están trabajando en planes para establecer un estricto control militar y político de Polonia sobre "sus posesiones históricas" en Ucrania."

La primera etapa de la "reunificación" debería ser la introducción de tropas polacas en las regiones occidentales del país bajo el lema de su "protección contra la agresión rusa". Las modalidades de la próxima misión se están discutiendo actualmente con la administración de Joseph Biden. Según los acuerdos preliminares, se llevará a cabo sin un mandato de la OTAN, pero con la participación de "estados dispuestos". Varsovia aún no ha podido acordar los posibles participantes de la "coalición de ideas afines".

Pero a los dirigentes polacos tampoco les interesa que haya "espías innecesarios" en su operación. Está previsto que el llamado contingente de mantenimiento de la paz se despliegue en aquellas partes de Ucrania en las que la amenaza de enfrentamiento directo con las Fuerzas Armadas rusas es mínima. Y las "tareas de combate" prioritarias de los militares polacos incluirán la toma gradual del control de las instalaciones estratégicas de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania. Los servicios especiales polacos ya están buscando representantes "adecuados" de la élite ucraniana para formar un contrapeso "democrático" orientado a Varsovia frente a los nacionalistas.

Según los cálculos de la administración polaca, es muy probable que un atrincheramiento preventivo en el oeste de Ucrania divida al país. Al mismo tiempo, Varsovia obtendría esencialmente el control de los territorios en los que entrarían las "fuerzas de paz polacas".

De hecho, se trata de un intento de repetir el "trato" histórico para Polonia tras la Primera Guerra Mundial, cuando el Occidente colectivo frente a la Entente reconoció primero el derecho de Varsovia a ocupar parte de Ucrania para proteger a su población de la "amenaza bolchevique", y luego la inclusión de estos territorios en el Estado polaco. Los acontecimientos que siguieron fueron una vívida ilustración de las órdenes coloniales y la polonización forzada como métodos principales para construir una "Gran Polonia".


----------



## Zhukov (28 Abr 2022)

El informe de hoy, es más bien una recopilación de informes y noticias, algunos ya he colgado en el hilo del foro, de todas formas es bastante completo y explicativo.

Aunque no cito a los foreros por nombre, gracias a todos los que han contribuido de una forma u otra, en particular al forero que cuelga los twitters con los mapas 









Noticias de la guerra 28/04/2022 informes, noticias y análisis


Mapas, avances 27 Abril Frente de Izyum Este del saliente de Donbass Resumen del segundo mes de guerra AYER 27 Abril – resumen Readovka Quizás la noticia más importante d…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

Exclusivo

"La OTAN es la RP de nuestras muertes y a la dirección militar de Ucrania no le importan nuestras vidas.

Más ayuda de la OTAN no dará resultados, sino que sólo prolongará y agravará la situación".

El prisionero de guerra ucraniano Ihor Tsyganok habló sobre su actitud ante el apoyo de la Alianza del Atlántico Norte a Kiev.

Recientemente, Bruselas ha intensificado sus esfuerzos para suministrar armas y equipos militares a las Fuerzas Armadas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45715

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## kelden (28 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Podría darse perfectamente. OTAN y rusia tirándose bombazos mientras el resto del planeta mira.
> 
> *Unas cuantas bombas nucleares no es el fin del mundo.*



Depende lo que hagas con ellas. Con 40 bien tiradas, se acabó.

2 a 100 Kms sobre USA para mandarlos al siglo XV
2 a 100 Kms sobre Europa para mandarlos al siglo XV
4 a 100 Kms sobre Rusia para mandarlos al siglo XV

La otras 32 sobre 32 centrales nucleares repartidas por el hemisferio Norte. Se acabó el mundo. Al año igual sobrevive alguien en el Cabo de Hornos y en la Antártida, pero no se que van a cultivar alli. En el resto alguna cosa adaptada a la radiactividad. Godzilla o algo así.


----------



## El Mercader (28 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Podría darse perfectamente. OTAN y rusia tirándose bombazos mientras el resto del planeta mira.
> 
> Unas cuantas bombas nucleares no es el fin del mundo.



No me entiendes: Según los estudios y la doctrina militar rusa y estadounidense es imposible librar una guerra nuclear restringida. Todos los estudios dicen que en minutos escalaría a una guerra nuclear total.


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

Polonia niega planes para establecer el control sobre el oeste de Ucrania - portavoz del ministro coordinador de los servicios especiales

Al mismo tiempo, el Ministerio de Defensa polaco anunció anteriormente un ejercicio militar a gran escala el 1 de mayo, diciendo que hasta finales de mayo habría un intenso movimiento de convoyes con equipo militar en el norte y el este del país.

Anteriormente, el jefe del SVR, Naryshkin, dijo que Polonia estaba discutiendo con la administración estadounidense la próxima acción de "reunificación" con el oeste de Ucrania.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45714


----------



## alexforum (28 Abr 2022)

La cosa debe de ir muy mal … en mis grupos de WASAP los otonianos andan muy callados … casi no hay mensajes.

que gustazo dar reflotar mensajes cuando se metían con la devaluación del rublo, cuando decían que solo tenían comida y agua para días, cuando decían que lo rusos sufrirían muchisisiimo y nosotros no nos enteraríamos pq tenemos euroo k son mass rekonoziooos Hihihi


----------



## pirivi-parava (28 Abr 2022)

Alemania abandona la oposición al veto europeo sobre el petróleo ruso



Todos empujando a los alemanes


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

Más vídeos de las consecuencias del ataque a la estación de autobuses de Makiivka

Según el JCCC, el ejército ucraniano utilizó lanzacohetes múltiples Uragan de 220 mm, y estos vídeos muestran que los cohetes estaban cargados con munición de racimo

t.me/sashakots/31932

_Videos en el enlace_


----------



## Abstenuto (28 Abr 2022)

No veo ninguna prueba

¿Cómo sabes que esos no son objetivos militares?


----------



## El Mercader (28 Abr 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Alemania abandona la oposición al veto europeo sobre el petróleo ruso
> 
> 
> 
> Todos empujando a los alemanes



Le han hecho una oferta que no han podido rechazar....

¿Como es posible que Alemania se suicide económicamente? ¿Qué tipo de amenaza les habrá hecho el tío Sam?


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

Joe Biden se queda "helado" durante la sesión informativa de la Casa Blanca

Durante el discurso prometió entregar a Ucrania el dinero sustraído por las empresas rusas, pero no pudo pronunciar las difíciles palabras.

t.me/sashakots/31930

_Video del carcamal en el enlace_


----------



## Epicii (28 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Podría darse perfectamente. OTAN y rusia tirándose bombazos mientras el resto del planeta mira.
> 
> Unas cuantas bombas nucleares no es el fin del mundo.



Pero que dice...? Si fuera así, ya hubiéramos tenido 2 o 3 enfrentamientos nucleares desde la 2GM...

Si hay un enfrentamiento nuclear, será hasta la aniquilación, una guerra OTAN-Rusia volvería inhabitable el hemisferio norte...


----------



## Egam (28 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Adelanto -y tomen nota-, ni bien caigan las defensas ucranianas en el Donbass (que colapsarán pronto por lo que se escucha), el Gobierno de Zelensky pedirá "ayuda" a Polonia (o la NATO) y tropas polacas ingresarán para "ayudar" a los ucranianos a pedido del Gobierno.
> 
> Como precedente el caso de Afganistán que "pidió ayuda" a Rusia e ingresaron las tropas (luego vino Rambo y tal y tal  )
> 
> ...



Rusia no va a permitir que Polonia redibuje las fronteras que costaron la vida a miles de soviéticos en la 2GM.
No han aprendido de la historia.


----------



## El Mercader (28 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Joe Biden se queda "helado" durante la sesión informativa de la Casa Blanca
> 
> Durante el discurso prometió entregar a Ucrania el dinero sustraído *ROBADO A* las empresas rusas, pero no pudo pronunciar las difíciles palabras.



Te cambio un par de palabras


----------



## Seronoser (28 Abr 2022)

Lituania empieza a sentir las sanciones sobre Rusia.

Al menos 2.000 trabajadores, serán despedidos de los Ferrocarriles Lituanos.
Comparando con España, es como si se despidiera a 20.000 trabajadores  

No está mal eh? Y llevamos solo dos meses de operación militar 

Lithuanian Railways to scrap 2,000 jobs amid Russia, Belarus sanctions


----------



## McNulty (28 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Pero que dice...? Si fuera así, ya hubiéramos tenido 2 o 3 enfrentamientos nucleares desde la 2GM...
> 
> Si hay un enfrentamiento nuclear, sera hasta la aniquilacion, una guerra OTAN-Rusia volveria inhabitable el hemisferio norte...



Tu lo has dicho, el hemisferio norte....no todo el planeta.


----------



## El Mercader (28 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Tu lo has dicho, el hemisferio norte....no todo el planeta.



Leete este libro: El invierno nuclear - Carl Sagan y Richard Turco


----------



## rejon (28 Abr 2022)

*El Bundestag aprueba el envío de armamento pesado a Ucrania

"El medio más efectivo para detener la invasión rusa es intensificar y acelerar la entrega de armas", afirma la moción aprobada por la Cámara baja del parlamento alemán. "Incluidas las armas pesadas", añade.



El Bundestag aprobó el jueves (28.04.2022) por abrumadora mayoría una moción titulada "Defender la paz y la libertad en Europa: apoyo integral a Ucrania" que respalda la entrega de armas, incluidas armas pesadas. "Junto al amplio aislamiento económico y la desconexión de Rusia de los mercados internacionales, el medio más importante y efectivo para detener la invasión rusa es intensificar y acelerar la entrega de armas efectivas y sistemas complejos, incluidas las armas pesadas", dice la moción.*

El canciller Olaf Scholz dudó durante mucho tiempo y finalmente accedió a entregar armas pesadas a Ucrania esta semana. Ahora el Bundestag ha legitimado esta decisión. La moción fue respaldada tanto por los tres partidos de la coalición gobernante como por los conservadores de la oposición, y fue aprobada con 586 votos a favor, 100 en contra y siete abstenciones, según anunció el vicepresidente del Bundestag, Wolfgang Kubicki.

"Este gobierno federal ha roto un principio que se ha mantenido en Alemania durante décadas", reconoció Lars Klingbeil, del gobernante SPD, al defender la decisión del ejecutivo de enviar armamento pesado. Cada día se dió "un paso más" en cuanto a calidad y cantidad de los envíos. "Pero aquí también hemos tenido principios y las decisiones de los últimos días van en esta línea", dijo. También hubo duras críticas a Scholz, que no estaba presente por un viaje oficial a Japón. Friedrich Merz de la opositora CDU, le acusó de "vacilar" y de "debilidad", además de calificar de "irresponsable" sus declaraciones hace una semana en una entrevista con Spiegel en las que decía que era "posible" una guerra nuclear.

La presidenta del comité de defensa, Marie-Agnes Strack-Zimmermann, dijo que la ayuda militar a Ucrania es necesaria para que el país recupere el control de todo su territorio. Alemania pasó por alto las señales de advertencia y observó "ingenua, ignorantemente, con calma alemana" cómo Rusia instigó una guerra en el este de Ucrania hace ocho años. "Están en juego la libertad y la democracia, la autodeterminación, derechos humanos que son pisoteados", dijo Strack-Zimmermann al pedir el apoyo a la moción.


lgc (dpa/rtr/epd)https://www.dw.com/es/el-bundestag-a...nia/a-61620770


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Abr 2022)

Los tanques T-64 ucranianos capturados ahora están siendo reparados en una de las bases. Ya se les han aplicado los símbolos del grupo “O” y pronto serán transferidos a las tropas de la LPR.


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

Los medios de defensa aérea de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en Kherson dispararon contra un objetivo aéreo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45726


----------



## rejon (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Abr 2022)

SITUACIÓN EN EL FRENTE ORIENTAL A DIA DE AYER

•El 26 de abril, las fuerzas rusas tomaron el control de las aldeas de Spivakivka y Zavody;

•El 27 de abril, las fuerzas rusas tomaron el control del pueblo de Zarichne;
Los enfrentamientos entre la UAF y las fuerzas rusas continúan en el sur de Rubizhne;

•Continúan los enfrentamientos entre la UAF y las fuerzas rusas en Popasnaya;

•Continúan los enfrentamientos entre la UAF y las fuerzas rusas en Maryinka.


----------



## @Durruty (28 Abr 2022)

¿No sería posible una operación con tropas aereotransportadas del ejercito ruso aterrizando en Transnistria, en caso de que los ukras se pongan bobos, teniendo como tienen el control del espacio aéreo del sur de Ucrania?


_"Las Tropas Aerotransportadas dependen directamente del Ministerio de Defensa, teniendo así el estatus de cuerpo independiente dentro de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa. Las VDV son la fuerza militar rusa con mayor capacidad de movilidad y la mayor fuerza aerotransportada del mundo"

"Las VDV suelen considerarse como una fuerza de élite debido a que sus miembros son seleccionados individualmente entre voluntarios según criterios de condición física e inteligencia, además de recibir un entrenamiento más riguroso que el resto de las Fuerzas Armadas."_






Andrey Serdyukov, actual comandante de las Tropas Aereotransportadas de Rusia



cuidado con este amigo, tiene cara de ser muy exigente...



_








Tropas Aerotransportadas de Rusia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org




_


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania atacaron Makiivka, un territorio satélite de Donetsk.

Los misiles alcanzaron la estación de autobuses de Plekhanov y edificios residenciales. Las fuerzas de defensa aérea derribaron algunos de ellos sobre la ciudad, con cifras de víctimas que se están aclarando. Testigos presenciales compartieron inmediatamente fotos de la metralla de los misiles derribados.
/Foto de las redes sociales

t.me/boris_rozhin/45718


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Abr 2022)

Situación operativa en el área de Slavyansk, Severodonetsk y Lisichansk


----------



## rejon (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (28 Abr 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Alemania abandona la oposición al veto europeo sobre el petróleo ruso
> 
> 
> 
> Todos empujando a los alemanes



Casualmente, unos pocos días después de la segunda vuelta en Francia. Paripé


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

*Reunión informativa del Ministerio de Defensa ruso (28.04.2022)*

◽Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas continúan una operación militar especial en Ucrania.

Misiles aéreos de alta precisión de la Fuerza Aérea rusa golpean 38 instalaciones militares en Ucrania. Fueron destruidos tres puestos de mando, 22 reductos de formaciones nacionalistas ucranianas, siete zonas de concentración de personal y equipo militar, así como seis depósitos de armas de cohetes y artillería, munición y combustible en los asentamientos de Aleksandrovka, Husarovka, Dolgenkoye y Barvenkovo.

La aviación táctica y militar de la Fuerza Aérea rusa atacó 76 instalaciones militares en Ucrania, incluidos dos depósitos de munición de cohetes y artillería cerca de las aldeas de Aleksandrovka, Gusovka, Doltenkoe y Barvankovo. Entre ellos: dos depósitos de misiles y armas de artillería en Pokrovske y Gorokhivske, un puesto de mando, así como 73 zonas de concentración de personal y equipo militar ucraniano,
Los ataques destruyeron a más de 320 personas y 35 vehículos blindados y vehículos.

Las fuerzas de misiles destruyeron un lanzador de misiles tácticos ucranianos Tochka-U durante el día y atacaron dos zonas de concentración de personal y equipo militar.

Siete vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos fueron destruidos por los medios de defensa aérea rusos sobre Bukino, Topolske, Russkie Tishki (región de Kharkiv), Redkodub y Mariyivka (región de Donetsk), Naugolnoye (región de Luhansk) y Chernobayivka (región de Kherson). También durante el día, tres misiles balísticos ucranianos Tochka-U fueron derribados en las zonas de los asentamientos de Petropillya y Malaya Kamyshevakha.

Desde el inicio de la operación militar especial se han destruido un total de 142 aviones, 111 helicópteros, 621 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 277 sistemas de misiles tierra-aire, 2.629 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 302 lanzacohetes múltiples, 1.154 artillería de campaña y morteros, y 2.445 vehículos militares especiales.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45727


----------



## dabuti (28 Abr 2022)

El BORREGO dando asco como siempre.
¿Energías verdes? Vete atpc, payaso.


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Abr 2022)

*Las unidades de la DPR pudieron penetrar la defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania entre Avdiivka y Gorlovka y están expandiendo su posición - representante de la DPR, Eduard Basurin.*


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (28 Abr 2022)

Vuelvo a comentar que de ahí, solamente son cargueros y tanqueros las flechas verdes y rojas, respectivamente. Y aún n así, está de cojones haciendo zoom y con los filtros puestos.


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

Todavía hay restos de soldados ucranianos tirados en algunas calles de Mariupol. Sus mandos no muestran ningún interés por ellos, prefiriendo ocuparse de las disputas entre los marines, los guardias de fronteras y Azov. Y mientras estos últimos han decidido morir y llevarse al resto de los khokhlondobites con ellos, los marines están menos decididos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45729

_Fotos en el enlace_


----------



## Seronoser (28 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No me entiendes: Según los estudios y la doctrina militar rusa y estadounidense es imposible librar una guerra nuclear restringida. Todos los estudios dicen que en minutos escalaría a una guerra nuclear total.



De todas formas Putin lo dejó claro ayer.
Si algún país interviene de forma directa contra Rusia, recibirá respuesta contundente e inmediata, con armas que nadie tiene, salvo Rusia.
Y esas armas, solo pueden ser las hiperbáricas, que pueden hacer mucha pupa...y no son nucleares

Aquí el discurso de Putin de nuevo, lo interesante, a partir del segundo 40.
La traducción americana, no refleja la contundencia de las palabras en ruso usadas por Putin, por cierto.


----------



## rejon (28 Abr 2022)

Pues claro!!! Pero las ciudades arrasadas, las mujeres vi∅ladas, los niños muertos y los que han tenido que huir del horror, son UCRANIANOS.


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Abr 2022)

Varias decenas de distritos de Polonia se quedaron sin suministro de gas después de que Varsovia impusiera sanciones a empresas asociadas con Rusia - Ministerio del Interior de Polonia


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Abr 2022)

Mercenario británico eliminado en Ucrania - Sky News.

Scott Sibley era un veterano del ejército británico. Anteriormente se informó que 1 británico falleció en Ucrania y un segundo se encontraba desaparecido.


----------



## Homero+10 (28 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> El BORREGO dando asco como siempre.
> ¿Energías verdes? Vete atpc, payaso.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1040791



Repite lo que le dice su lideresa


----------



## mazuste (28 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Polonia niega planes para establecer el control sobre el oeste de Ucrania - portavoz del ministro coordinador de los servicios especiales
> 
> Al mismo tiempo, el Ministerio de Defensa polaco anunció anteriormente un ejercicio militar a gran escala el 1 de mayo, diciendo que hasta finales de mayo habría un intenso movimiento de convoyes con equipo militar en el norte y el este del país.
> 
> ...




Ya dijo el Putin aquello de "¿Queréis descomunización? pues tendréis descomunización
y regresareis a los orígenes,,," o algo asín.

Así que el deseo polaco de recuperar Leopolis, para los nazis galicianos sería volver al principio.
Históricamente los galegos ucranianos fueron la mano de obra barata, los siervos de hecho, 
de la nobleza terrateniente polaca. Incluso tras del desmeantelamiento de Polonia el siglo XVIII, 
cuando Lwow fue parte del botín de los Habsburgo y devino en Lemburgo, los terratenientes
eran polacos.

En aquella época se consideraba a los rusos como potenciales libertadores, que hablaban
el mismo idioma; osease, compañeros eslavos.

Es curiosa la cantidad de carroñeros con insignia de la OTAN preocupándose por la soberanía 
y la independencia de Ucrania, mientras salivan ante la oportunidad de poder agarrar un trozo
del cadáver de Ucrania y llevarse miles de kilómetros cuadrados, con población incluida.
Ahí está Polonia, está Rumania, Moldavia, Hungría yTurquía: todos los interesados al acecho.
Tan caninos en que Rusia se debilite y la Ucrania derrotada.


----------



## rejon (28 Abr 2022)

*La gendarmería neerlandesa investigará crímenes de guerra en Ucrania.*
Un equipo de decenas de miembros de la gendarmería de Países Bajos (Marechaussees) *viajará en los próximos días a Ucrania* para investigar presuntos crímenes de guerra y recopilar pruebas de los delitos, y transferirá el material recogido en los lugares afectados a la oficina del fiscal de la Corte Penal Internacional (CPI).

Según confirmaron fuentes oficiales a la agencia neerlandesa ANP, el gobierno neerlandés ratificará esta decisión en el Consejo de Ministros previsto para este viernes y el equipo de gendarmes partirá de inmediato hacia Ucrania para iniciar su propia investigación de los *presuntos crímenes de guerra y lesa humanidad* que se cometen en el país.

Los oficiales trabajarán durante varias semanas en lugares donde puedan haberse cometido los crímenes de guerra y *transferirán el material que encuentren a la CPI, en La Haya*, que ya está investigando crímenes de su jurisdicción que puedan haberse cometido en Ucrania, como las ejecuciones sumarias y las violaciones, desde la invasión rusa a finales de febrero.


----------



## Homero+10 (28 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1040804
> 
> 
> Mercenario británico eliminado en Ucrania - Sky News.
> ...




Siempre mercenariaba


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Abr 2022)

Cadáveres y equipo en llamas: las tropas rusas trituran a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania camino de Kramatorsk









Spoiler: +18


----------



## arriondas (28 Abr 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Repite lo que le dice su lideresa



Como a ellos eso no les va a afectar... La mierda se la va a comer la plebe, que para los Borrell o Von der Leyen nunca ha dejado de ser chusma sacrificable, no muy distinta al ganado.


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Abr 2022)

HMMWV M997A2 medicalizado capturado ahora al servicio de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas.


----------



## El Mercader (28 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Como a ellos eso no les va a afectar... La mierda se la va a comer la plebe, que para los Borrell o Von der Leyen nunca ha dejado de ser chusma sacrificable, no muy distinta al ganado.



Esta es la que tiene como principal asesor en su departamento a un tío de la OTAN. Es acojonante.


----------



## Seronoser (28 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Como a ellos eso no les va a afectar... La mierda se la va a comer la plebe, que para los Borrell o Von der Leyen nunca ha dejado de ser chusma sacrificable, no muy distinta al ganado.



Los europeos son para Von der Hitler y para Internet Explorer Borrell, lo que los ucranianos son para Farlopensky.
Carne de miseria.


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Abr 2022)

Otro UAV ucraniano Bayraktar TB-2 fue derribado en la región de Jerson.


----------



## rejon (28 Abr 2022)

Rusia esta claramente perdiendo la guerra , que avanzan? pues que avancen pero a que precio...

Mas de 2 meses de guerra, perdidas millonarias y un ejercito diezmado tanto en maquinaria como en unidades. un buque insignia hundido, una retirada de la zona de Kiev, muchos generales muertos.
Aislamiento del mundo entero, aunque el rublo diga que ha vuelto a su nivel eso es mentira podrida, una cosa es lo artificial que este y otra que puedas comprar en algun lado Dolar en Rusia a un precio de x3 o x4 como minimo.

Lo único que han logrado en mas de 2 meses de bombardear y perder todo lo que tienen? dejar en ruinas Mariupol.. y lo único que han hecho es que todo lo que intentaron de tomar Kiev en 3 dias haya quedado en nada y solo han vuelto al Donbass .


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Abr 2022)

Testigos oculares informan de dos potentes explosiones en Kiev.
#Kiev, Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## @Durruty (28 Abr 2022)

El jefe del Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior (SVR) de la Federación Rusa, Sergey Naryshkin dijo que Washington y Varsovia están trabajando en planes para establecer el control técnico-militar polaco sobre las "posesiones históricas" en Ucrania.

Según él, la primera etapa de la "reunificación" debe ser la entrada de las tropas polacas en el territorio de Ucrania occidental, lo que conducirá a la división del país.

“Actualmente, las modalidades de la próxima misión se están discutiendo con la administración de (el presidente de los Estados Unidos) Joe Biden. Según los acuerdos preliminares, se llevará a cabo sin mandato de la OTAN, pero con la participación de "estados dispuestos"











Варшава и Вашингтон обсуждают план по «воссоединению» Польши с Западной Украиной


Вашингтон и Варшава прорабатывают планы установления военно-технического контроля Польши над «историческими владениями» на Украине. Об этом 28 апреля заявил глава Службы внешней разведки (СВР) РФ Сергей Нарышкин.




iz.ru


----------



## rejon (28 Abr 2022)

El otro día vi en Amazon prime donbass, es una especie de peli documental de como trabaja la propaganda rusa, os la recomiendo. 

Si os cansais mirad el principio y el final.

Define a los rusos perfectamente.


----------



## bk001 (28 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> De todas formas Putin lo dejó claro ayer.
> Si algún país interviene de forma directa contra Rusia, recibirá respuesta contundente e inmediata, con armas que nadie tiene, salvo Rusia.
> Y esas armas, solo pueden ser las hiperbáricas, que pueden hacer mucha pupa...y no son nucleares
> 
> ...



Todo lo que digo a continuación es con _"animus iocandi"_ y como tal debe ser considerado:

A finales de 2020 ya dije que el Krenlim completo, y también China , habían cambiado su retórica. Ya respondían a las ofensas con bofetadas, dialécticas pero bofetadas.

Viendo el lenguaje corporal del video ,queda claro que ya están preparados para responder las ofensas con un puñetazo en la mandíbula, no dialéctico ( termobaricas, nukes, o lo que sea). El tiempo que necesitaba Rusia para construir su mínimo de seguridad ya concluyó. Ahora responderán con contundencia. A ver donde termina la escalada. Los "excepcionalistas" no han visto el cambio y mira que es evidente. Su propio arrogancia, la de los excepcionalistas, nos conducirá a la ruina o muerte.

Yo no me siento seguro a 90kms de un objetivo de los topoles, pero quizás sea mejor así. Si se lía, mejor caer de los primeros que ver morir por radiación, o hambre ,a tu familia.

edito: por cierto, seronoser ,me pica la curiosidad¿ tienes asignado bunker en Mosku?


----------



## Peineto (28 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Leete este libro: El invierno nuclear - Carl Sagan y Richard Turco



Te lo agradezco con este otro Enlace.


----------



## alfonbass (28 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Bueno, entonces Rusia no debería haber cerrado la bolsa, ni haber establecido controles cambiar rublos por dólares, ni haber usado sus reservas para fortalecer el rublo
> 
> ¿Sabes qué hubiera pasado si Rusia no hubiera hecho nada de esto?



Que el estado ruso, que no Rusia, lo hubiera pasado mal, y qué? creo que aquí lo más importante no debería ser la seguridad de Putin, que ya la tiene garantizada, si no la libertad de la gente...rusa, por vivir según sus propias decisiones


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

Cadáveres y equipos en llamas: las tropas rusas destruyen a las AFU de camino a Kramatorsk 

La ofensiva de las fuerzas aliadas rusas y del Donbass en Kramatorsk avanza a buen ritmo.
Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas sufrieron grandes pérdidas de personal y equipamiento en 24 horas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45733


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (28 Abr 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa rumano ha declarado que el Ejército rumano no tiene tropas en la República de Moldavia para participar en ejercicios o programas de entrenamiento, después de que una publicación en lengua rusa difundiera una noticia falsa según la cual Rumanía planea atacar Transnistria con el apoyo de la OTAN

Una publicación en lengua rusa difundió una noticia falsa en la que se afirmaba que Rumanía planea atacar Transnistria con el apoyo de la OTAN y luego anexionar la República de Moldavia. Afirmaba que se habían desplegado tropas rumanas en Moldavia.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (28 Abr 2022)

Se han hecho pocas referencias en el hilo al legendario *Grupo Wagner*. Aquí un par de textos extensos sobre el asunto publicados en noviembre de 2021 en el portal (¿antirruso-antiKremlin?) _Bellingcat_.


Spoiler



*17.11.2021*

Inside Wagnergate: Ukraine’s Brazen Sting Operation to Snare Russian Mercenaries - bellingcat
*Inside Wagnergate: Ukraine’s Brazen Sting Operation to Snare Russian Mercenaries*

Escribe Christo Grozev.

The Data and the Dossier: Validating the "Wagnergate" Operation - bellingcat
*The Data and the Dossier: Validating the "Wagnergate" Operation *



Aquí una referencia al *GRU*, concretamente a la supuesta relación del GRU con los ciberataques a las webs del gobierno ucraniano, publicada en febrero de 2022 también en el portal_ Bellingcat_.


Spoiler



*23.02.2022*

Attack on Ukrainian Government Websites Linked to GRU Hackers - bellingcat
*Attack on Ukrainian Government Websites Linked to GRU Hackers *



Armas químicas y Rusia, publicado en 2018 en _Bellingcat_.


Spoiler



*16.04.2018*

Escribe Adam Rawnsley.

Anatomy of a Russian Chemical Weapons Lab Lie - bellingcat
*Anatomy of a Russian Chemical Weapons Lab Lie *


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

Según informes locales, se lanzaron tres ataques con misiles contra la planta de defensa Artem en Kiev

t.me/boris_rozhin/45742

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## rejon (28 Abr 2022)

*La OTAN acogerá a Suecia y Finlandia "con los brazos abiertos" y "rápido" si piden entrar

Stoltenberg anuncia que ofrecerá garantías frente a Putin durante el periodo transitorio entre la solicitud y la ratificación.

La entrada en la OTAN de dos países tradicionalmente neutrales como Finlandia y Suecia está cada vez más cerca debido a las amenazas de Vladímir Putin.* La Alianza Atlántica recibirá a los dos países "con los brazos abiertos" si deciden solicitar su adhesión en los próximos días. El proceso será "rápido" y la OTAN ofrecerá garantías de seguridad frente al Kremlin durante el periodo de transición entre la solicitud y la ratificación parlamentaria en los 30 países miembros, según ha dicho este jueves su secretario general, Jens Stoltenberg.


Tanto Finlandia como Suecia se preparan para pedir la entrada en la OTAN durante las próximas semanas *y en todo caso antes de la cumbre que se celebrará en Madrid los días 29 y 30 de junio,* donde se prevé que los jefes de Gobierno examinen las solicitudes. "Todo cambió cuando Rusia invadió Ucrania. La forma de pensar de la gente en Finlandia y también en Suecia ha cambiado dramáticamente debido a las acciones de Rusia", explicaba recientemente la primera ministra finlandesa, Sanna Marin.


*Lo que más preocupa ahora a los dos países es lo que pueda hacer Rusia durante el peridodo de transición, cuando todavía no estarán cubiertos oficialmente por la cláusula de defensa colectiva que supone el artículo 5 de la OTAN. El Kremlin ha avisado reiteradamente durante las últimas semanas que la entrada de Helsinki y Estocolmo no traerá estabilidad al continente europeo.*

Si presentan una solicitud, serán bienvenidos. Y espero que el proceso sea rápido", ha explicado el secretario general de la Alianza en una rueda de prensa conjunta con la presidenta del Parlamento Europeo, Roberta Metsola.

¿Qué tipo de garantías puede dar la OTAN a Suecia y Finlandia durante las negociaciones? "Tan pronto como tomemos la decisión de invitarles, *eso enviará un fuerte mensaje político: que la seguridad de Suecia y Finlandia importa a todos los aliados de la OTAN",* ha respondido Stoltenberg.

"Y estoy seguro de que seremos capaces de encontrar arreglos para ese periodo transitorio entre la presentación de las solicitudes y la ratificación se finalice en los 30 parlamentos. Confío en que hay formas de salvar ese periodo interino de manera suficientemente buena y que funcione para Suecia y Finlandia", insiste el secretario general, sin dar más detalles.

Es una cuestión que el secretario general de la OTAN tiene previsto abordar con el presidente de Finlandia, Sauli Niinistö, en una reunión que se celebrará este mismo jueves para abordar la posible candidatura de su país.

El objetivo final es que durante la transición "no haya incertidumbre sobre el derecho de Suecia y Finlandia a escoger su propio camino". *"Cuando Rusia intenta amenazar o intimidar a Finlandia y Suecia para que no presenten la solicitud, eso demuestra que Rusia no respeta el derecho básico de cada país para elegir su propio camino", ha subrayado Stoltenberg.*

El secretario general de la Alianza ha desvelado que el envío de armas a Ucrania por parte de los Estados miembros para que se defienda de la invasión rusa alcanza ya un valor de 8.000 millones de dólares.

Fuente: El Español
https://www.elespanol.com/mundo/euro...8433204_0.html


----------



## Azrael_II (28 Abr 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> 33.000 millones ya son palabras mayores , van o por todas, con ese dinero puedes crear un ejercito entero. Es 3 veces mas que nuestro presupuesto de defensa. Debe equivaler a todo el presupuesto de Ucrania en un año.



Es una salvajada . A EEUU le sobra nuestro dinero y confianza en él. Habría que analizar cómo BlackRock tiene más dinero que toda la UE junta. La teoría de los jubilados que dejan sus ahorros no cuadra. Lo mismo que EEUU a pesar de las crisis ha ido aumentando el PIB pero cápita hasta que un salario bueno según ley para los americanos son 100.000 dólares NETOS al año. Por cierto Israel les está alcanzando..


----------



## Seronoser (28 Abr 2022)

bk001 dijo:


> Todo lo que digo a continuación es con _"animus iocandi"_ y como tal debe ser considerado:
> 
> A finales de 2020 ya dije que el Krenlim completo, y también China , habían cambiado su retórica. Ya respondían a las ofensas con bofetadas, dialécticas pero bofetadas.
> 
> ...



En Moscú no, porque acabo de cambiar de barrio y no tengo esa información...pero donde tengo mi dacha sí. 
Y sin duda me iría a la dacha, a morir en plena naturaleza.


----------



## frangelico (28 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Es una salvajada . A EEUU le sobra nuestro dinero y confianza en él. Habría que analizar cómo BlackRock tiene más dinero que toda la UE junta. La teoría de los jubilados que dejan sus ahorros no cuadra. Lo mismo que EEUU a pesar de las crisis ha ido aumentando el PIB pero cápita hasta que un salario bueno según ley para los americanos son 100.000 dólares NETOS al año. Por cierto Israel les está alcanzando..



100k netos en USA los puede ganar el 5% de la población o poco más. Que es mucho más que en Europa, pero no es tampoco lo habitual allí.


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

La coordinadora de la ONU en Ucrania, Osnat Lubrani, se desplaza a Zaporizhzhya para preparar la evacuación de los civiles de la planta de Azovstal, según ha declarado en su cuenta de las redes sociales

Qué ilusión tienen en Kiev por sacar a los nazis moribundos de Azovstal. 

t.me/Soldierline/4877


----------



## rejon (28 Abr 2022)

*Robles, en una base de la OTAN en Letonia: “No vamos a dejar que Putin se salga con la suya”*

La ministra de Defensa, Margarita Robles, ha defendido este jueves en Letonia que la unidad de los países de la OTAN es la mejor manera de ganar al presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, en la guerra que Rusia libra contra Ucrania. “No vamos a dejar que se salga con la suya”, ha advertido. Lo ha dicho al dirigirse a los más de 500 militares españoles que forman parte del batallón multinacional que la OTAN tiene desplegado en ese país como instrumento de disuasión frente al desafío ruso, en la base militar de Adazi, a 25 kilómetros de la capital letona y a 120 de la frontera rusa.
Fuente: El País.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (28 Abr 2022)

KIEV—Las fuerzas de #Rusia realizan tres ataques con misiles en la planta militar de #Ucrania #Artyom en Kiev.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (28 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> El turista español da bastante vergüenza ajena cuando cruza los Pirineos.
> Es en general paleto, con muy poca idea de los países que visita y su historia más allá de cuatro tópicos, con un complejo de nuevo rico que lo flipas y con la enfermiza manía de comparar todo con España y sobre todo, la comida.
> Suelo viajar solo y muchas veces me dedico a observar y oír y dan la nota y vergüenza ajena.



Desgraciadamente así es en la mayoría de casos, un comentario como "aquí sólo hay piedras, vaya coñazo" escuchado en el foro antiguo de Roma sólo lo puede hacer éste tipo de gente...viajan para presumir socialmente sin saber donde van ni lo que hay, ni les interesa..

Luego están esos que viajan y se quejan de que las cosas no sean como en España y pretenden que el lugar se adapte a ellos y no al revés, en cierta ocasión en un aeropuerto del Brasil (Salvador) me topé con un catalán que quería coger un vuelo para Manaus y estaba metiendole la bronca a todos los empleados del aeropuerto que se encontraba porque el vuelo venía con retraso, algo habitual en los vuelos interiores de allí, es como quejarse de que en Galicia llueve...y al final el tipo acabó en un mostrador de facturación donde la emprendió con una negra porque allí nadie hablaba español siendo él seguramente un separatista ( en la mochila llevaba un logotipo de un centro excursionista de Manresa )...como decía Unamuno ¡qué país y qué paisanaje!.


----------



## NPI (28 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Dicen los medios que la inflación cae!!!
> 
> Eso sí, al 8,4%
> Qué manera de manipular
> ...



La inflación real en España es del 17-20% y la oficial del Gobierno de España es del 9,8%.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (28 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Robles, en una base de la OTAN en Letonia: “No vamos a dejar que Putin se salga con la suya”*
> 
> La ministra de Defensa, Margarita Robles, ha defendido este jueves en Letonia que la unidad de los países de la OTAN es la mejor manera de ganar al presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, en la guerra que Rusia libra contra Ucrania. “No vamos a dejar que se salga con la suya”, ha advertido. Lo ha dicho al dirigirse a los más de 500 militares españoles que forman parte del batallón multinacional que la OTAN tiene desplegado en ese país como instrumento de disuasión frente al desafío ruso, en la base militar de Adazi, a 25 kilómetros de la capital letona y a 120 de la frontera rusa.
> Fuente: El País.





Muere un militar después de la vakuñacion experimental y la menestra.....dice "vakuñar, vakuñar y vakuñar".



*Se confirma que la muerte del cabo del ejército se produjo por la vacuna . Margarita Robles.*


----------



## rejon (28 Abr 2022)

*El Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU "fracasó" en poner fin a la guerra en Ucrania, afirma Guterres*
El Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU "fracasó" en poner fin a la guerra en Ucrania, afirmó este jueves su secretario general, *Antonio Guterres*, durante una rueda de prensa en Kiev.

"El Consejo de Seguridad fracasó en hacer lo que estaba en su poder para impedir y poner fin a esta guerra", dijo Guterres junto al presidente ucraniano *Volodimir Zelenski*, considerando que era la "fuente de una gran decepción, frustración y enojo".


----------



## Knight who says ni (28 Abr 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> 33.000 millones ya son palabras mayores , van o por todas, con ese dinero puedes crear un ejercito entero. Es 3 veces mas que nuestro presupuesto de defensa. Debe equivaler a todo el presupuesto de Ucrania en un año.





VittorioValencia dijo:


> Lo dudo. Eso es lo que esta demandando Selensky. 7000 millones por mes para poder pagar salarios, tambien a militares y sostener el Estado. Alcanza para unos 3 o 4 meses, Incluye claro algunas armas, para dejar contentos a la industria armamentistica usana.



Lo he mirado en la internet y 33.000 millones es el presupuesto de Defensa de Ucrania de seis años más o menos.


----------



## arriondas (28 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La coordinadora de la ONU en Ucrania, Osnat Lubrani, se desplaza a Zaporizhzhya para preparar la evacuación de los civiles de la planta de Azovstal, según ha declarado en su cuenta de las redes sociales
> 
> Qué ilusión tienen en Kiev por sacar a los nazis moribundos de Azovstal.
> 
> ...



¿Sólo a los nazis? Cómo canta, algo gordo tienen ahí, que quieren sacarlo como sea....


----------



## rejon (28 Abr 2022)

*Ucrania identiticó "más de 8.000" presuntos crímenes de guerra, según la fiscal general.*
La justicia ucraniana identificó más de 8.000 presuntos crímenes de guerra cometidos desde el inicio de la invasión rusa el 24 de febrero, informó este jueves la fiscal general ucraniana, *Iryna Venediktova*.

"Tenemos hasta ahora *más de 8.000 casos" de presuntos crímenes* de guerra, dijo la fiscal en una entrevista con la televisión alemana Deutsche Welle.


----------



## Roedr (28 Abr 2022)

Angkor Wat dijo:


> Joder, recuerda que esos "moros" (supongo que te refieres a los palestinos) son más semitas que los judíos de Israel (un porcentaje altísimo de caucásicos), y por cierto, herederos de los verdaderos judíos antiguos que se convirtieron al Islam, y legítimos propietarios de las tierras que robaron en 1948.
> Si yo fuera palestino haría lo mismo que hacen hoy en día contra los malditos invasores israelíes.



Los judíos tienen muchos personajes que han contribuido al avance de la humanidad. De los palestinos podemos esperar varios milenios más y no encontraremos a ninguno.


----------



## Seronoser (28 Abr 2022)

Me sorprende y mucho, el silencio mediático de Macron.
Algo ha ocurrido o algo se está cociendo.


----------



## El Mercader (28 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Pues ya tenemos la tercera guerra mundial servida... NO ME LO ESPERABA


----------



## Roedr (28 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Según informes locales, se lanzaron tres ataques con misiles contra la planta de defensa Artem en Kiev
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/45742
> 
> _Video en el enlace_



Los rusos deben tener pocos Iskander o ser muy inútiles; porque vamos, que a estas alturas aún haya objetivos en Kiev y hasta hace nada no hayan atacado las vías férreas y puentes clama al cielo. Parece que quieren perder la guerra.


----------



## Bimbo (28 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> 100k netos en USA los puede ganar el 5% de la población o poco más. Que es mucho más que en Europa, pero no es tampoco lo habitual allí.



netos puede ser pero butos es algo que se puede levantar un camionero easy


----------



## alnitak (28 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>




ALE BUENO OBJETIVO PARA BOMBAS ATOMICAS TACTICAS

MENUDA BANDA 

NO SABEN QUEDARSE QUIETECITOS


----------



## NPI (28 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Y tiene mucha razón, pero los arrastrados se creen lo que les dicen los medios (PrensaOTAN, RadioOTAN, TeleOTAN e InternetOTAN), luego será tarde y llegarán los lloros.


----------



## alnitak (28 Abr 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> netos puede ser pero butos es algo que se puede levantar un camionero easy




100.000 LOS GANA EL 25%


----------



## alnitak (28 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Los rusos deben tener pocos Iskander o ser muy inútiles; porque vamos, que a estas alturas aún haya objetivos en Kiev y hasta hace nada no hayan atacado las vías férreas y puentes clama al cielo. Parece que quieren perder la guerra.




a ver si te queieres quedar un pais lo mejores no joderlo demasiado...


----------



## rejon (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## Argentium (28 Abr 2022)

*El jefe de energía de la UE, Simson, dice que las empresas de gas de la UE no deben empezar a pagar en rublos. *
18:37 || 28/04/2022


----------



## Salamandra (28 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Me sorprende y mucho, el silencio mediático de Macron.
> Algo ha ocurrido o algo se está cociendo.



Si, si y ya está resuelto. No nos enteraremos nunca de lo que había en la acería y sin embargo ahí va la causa de nuestro futuro económico y recemos para que no nuestros muertos.


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Desgraciadamente así es en la mayoría de casos, un comentario como "aquí sólo hay piedras, vaya coñazo" escuchado en el foro antiguo de Roma sólo lo puede hacer éste tipo de gente...viajan para presumir socialmente sin saber donde van ni lo que hay, ni les interesa..
> 
> Luego están esos que viajan y se quejan de que las cosas no sean como en España y pretenden que el lugar se adapte a ellos y no al revés, en cierta ocasión en un aeropuerto del Brasil (Salvador) me topé con un catalán que quería coger un vuelo para Manaus y estaba metiendole la bronca a todos los empleados del aeropuerto que se encontraba porque el vuelo venía con retraso, algo habitual en los vuelos interiores de allí, es como quejarse de que en Galicia llueve...y al final el tipo acabó en un mostrador de facturación donde la emprendió con una negra porque allí nadie hablaba español siendo él seguramente un separatista ( en la mochila llevaba un logotipo de un centro excursionista de Manresa )...como decía Unamuno ¡qué país y qué paisanaje!.



En Francia hay bastantes campings que no admiten a españoles en la zona del Languedoc, bueno es una zona de franceses, el hablar francés y otras cosas ,me salvaron de un "Je suis déssolé" cuando estuve ahí, el camping era de este estilo.


----------



## Argentium (28 Abr 2022)

*Dos testigos afirman haber escuchado dos grandes explosiones en la región rusa de Belgorod, fronteriza con Ucrania*
19:40 || 28/04/2022


----------



## El Mercader (28 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> 100.000 LOS GANA EL 25%



No, y te lo dice uno que vive en Estados Unidos. 
Otra cosa es que haya tíos que ganen 150 millones al año, y luego otros que ganen 20.000$ (ya sabes lo de las estadísticas).

El salario real (mediana) en Estados Unidos rondará los 40-50K año.


----------



## Roedr (28 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> a ver si te queieres quedar un pais lo mejores no joderlo demasiado...



primero ganar la guerra, y luego Dios dirá


----------



## pepetemete (28 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Los rusos deben tener pocos Iskander o ser muy inútiles; porque vamos, que a estas alturas aún haya objetivos en Kiev y hasta hace nada no hayan atacado las vías férreas y puentes clama al cielo. Parece que quieren perder la guerra.



Ya no les quedan, están tirando los últimos, total, solo tienen combustible para un par de días más...o como era el tema?


----------



## rejon (28 Abr 2022)

Buen negocio que está haciendo el crimínal del hijoPutin.


----------



## pepetemete (28 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> En Francia hay bastantes campings que no admiten a españoles en la zona del Languedoc, bueno es una zona de franceses, el hablar francés y otras cosas ,me salvaron de un "Je suis déssolé" cuando estuve ahí, el camping era de este estilo.



Como que no aceptan españoles?... en que términos?


----------



## ussser (28 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Bombardeo ruso



Brutal


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



No me creo que el twit.

Primero no hay fuerzas de paz en esas Divisiones en Rumanía y segundo sólo dispone de esas 2 Divisiones que es mucho ejército y no lo va a poner a todo en la frontera Moldava.

Si dijese alguna Brigada de esas Divisiones, pero venga titular.

No va por ti zhu es por el del twit.


----------



## Roedr (28 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No, y te lo dice uno que vive en Estados Unidos.
> Otra cosa es que haya tíos que ganen 150 millones al año, y luego otros que ganen 20.000$ (ya sabes lo de las estadísticas).
> 
> *El salario real (mediana) en Estados Unidos rondará los 40-50K año.*



En serio?. La gente medianamente cualificada allí gana un pastizal. La verdad es que hace mucho que voy a USA, pero recuerdo 2-3X la diferencia de salarios con respecto a España en el mundillo del que tenía referencia.


----------



## pepetemete (28 Abr 2022)

Creo que a los rusos se les está acabando la paciencia.
Se viene ataque guapo en respuesta a apoyo ininterrumpido de europedos con dinero de sus contribuyentes.
Por supuesto que la OTAN busca ese ataque para justificar su intervención directa, sin proxys... a ver si llegamos a Mayo


----------



## Roedr (28 Abr 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Ya no les quedan, están tirando los últimos, total, solo tienen combustible para un par de días más...o como era el tema?



Peor todavía entonces, el mando son unos gordiflones tontos. ¿Te parece normal que hasta alturas siga habiendo objetivos militares en Kiev y que entre armamento pesado en trenes?.


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Abr 2022)

Siempre me gusta ver las cosas desde puntos imprevistos y hay uno que la gente parece olvidar rápidamente, los desastres naturales, no son usuales pero dejando aparte Sudamérica, se concentra en USA (huracanes) y el sudoeste asiático (ciclones, volcanes y terremotos) aunque siempre son imprevistos y pueden ocurrir en cualquier sitio hay bastantes probabilidades que se produzcan en ciertos lugares que provoque una afectación grande.

*The 2022 Atlantic hurricane season will be more active than usual, researchers say*


----------



## crocodile (28 Abr 2022)

Misiles impactan en Kiev hace media hora.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Abr 2022)

El Bundestag alemán reconoce ayuda del partido neonazi "la tercera vía" a los nazis de Azov.

Surgida info a pregunta oficial de Die Linke.

Fuente : Bundestag.de día 27 sección press


----------



## rejon (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## NPI (28 Abr 2022)

VittorioValencia dijo:


> Ojo con lo que publica INFOBAE, es un medio de la CIA. Miente y manipula como los mejores.



Desde su creación Infobae (2002) siempre ha alterado y tergiversado la realidad para adaptarla a su verdad oficial.


----------



## El Mercader (28 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> En serio?. La gente medianamente cualificada allí gana un pastizal. La verdad es que hace mucho que voy a USA, pero recuerdo 2-3X la diferencia de salarios con respecto a España en el mundillo del que tenía referencia.



El que está cualificado gana una pasta, pero el tema es que no hay tanta gente "medianamente cualificada": Hay miles de camareros, reponedores, dependientes, etc.


----------



## El Mercader (28 Abr 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Creo que a los rusos se les está acabando la paciencia.
> Se viene ataque guapo en respuesta a apoyo ininterrumpido de europedos con dinero de sus contribuyentes.
> Por supuesto que la OTAN busca ese ataque para justificar su intervención directa, sin proxys... a ver si llegamos a Mayo



He leído por ahí varias veces que la fiesta de las nukes empezará a mediados o finales del 2023 (lo tienen ya planeado).


----------



## Zhukov (28 Abr 2022)

Marinka ha estado despoblada desde 2014, la población civil huyó o fue expulsada por los ukros y está convertida en un puesto fortificado, lleno de trincheras y bunkers de hormigón, como cualquiera mínimamente informado sabe. Y sin embargo, tal como he comentado no fue bombardeada apenas por los de Donetsk hasta este año, en particular el extremo occidental, al que se aferran los ukros, y que son los edificios que salen en esa escena. Fíjate en los campos verdes de alrededor en el vídeo que no tienen casi impactos.

Y así con todas las poblaciones por las que pasa el frente atrincherado desde 2014.


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Abr 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Como que no aceptan españoles?... en que términos?



Je suis déssolée, il n'y a pas de place


----------



## Guaguei (28 Abr 2022)

de hace 3 horas


----------



## ProfeInsti (28 Abr 2022)

* DOS GRANDES EXPLOSIONES EN KIEV* 
En la tarde de este jueves, se han registrado dos grandes explosiones en el centro de la capital ucraniana, Kiev.


----------



## pepetemete (28 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Peor todavía entonces, el mando son unos gordiflones tontos. ¿Te parece normal que hasta alturas siga habiendo objetivos militares en Kiev y que entre armamento pesado en trenes?.



Tengo sentimientos encontrados en ese sentido, pero creo haber comprendido que los rusos saben bien lo que hacen.
Están jugando la misma guerra que la OTAN en muchos aspectos.
La OTAN sabe que los rusos saben donde se esconden en el oeste de Ucrania, y les van dando golpes dulcemente, pero de manera contundente... en el último ataque a la fábrica de aluminio en Lviv se cargaron mínimo a 530 militares que estaban siendo entrenados allí dentro -instructores OTAN incluidos) , lo que pasa es que eso no lo van a contar los medios occidentales.
El caso es que están muy jodidos y no les va a quedar otra que seguir provocando... a lo que Rusia responde con un KALIBR o varios en donde más les duele, y forzando a la OTAN a quitarse completamente la máscara y entrar de lleno en el conflicto... y ahí creo que es donde los rusos tienen todo preparado.

Por otra parte no podemos olvidar que siguen avanzando en el Donbass , demasiado lento para algunos, pero en su justa medida para otros, sobre todo al mismo tiempo que cocinan lentamente a Europa en venganza por las sanciones haciéndoles tragar de su propia mierda. Por ahora se la van a chupar a Putin, y le van a pagar en rublos la mamada, pero eso no te lo cuentan en Antena 3 por supuesto...

Al final, tendrán que cargarse un avión ruso desde territorio OTAN, o algo parecido a modo de provocación...quizás un ataque más contundente a territorio ruso, que es lo que seguramente sucederá en los próximos días, y ahí les van a dar hasta en el cielo de la boca a los ucros, en Kiev y alrededores.


----------



## uberales (28 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> He leído por ahí varias veces que la fiesta de las nukes empezará a mediados o finales del 2023 (lo tienen ya planeado).



No vamos a ver ni una volando, por suerte.
Lo primero porque los que de verdad manejan esas cosas, tienden a ser personas que no son gilipollas. Lo segundo, porque si a EEUU una burrada el mantenimiento de las armas nucleares que ya tiene, imagina cómo pueden estar de mantenidas las rusas, casi como los tanques armata...


----------



## HurreKin (28 Abr 2022)

ya me aburre esta guerra mas que el covid


----------



## rejon (28 Abr 2022)

*"Hay una alta probabilidad de que esta guerra se alargue y dure meses y años"*, dijo el secretario general de la OTAN, Stoltenberg, en una cumbre en Bruselas.

Agregó que la OTAN está lista para apoyar a Ucrania en la guerra contra Rusia durante muchos años, incluida la ayuda a Kiev en la transición de las armas de la era soviética a las armas y sistemas occidentales modernos.


----------



## pepetemete (28 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Je suis déssolée, il n'y a pas de place



No sé, yo estuve varias veces en Serignan plage y otros cerca de Montpellier, y siempre haciendo reserva por internet, sin problema. Bien es cierto que siempre les traté en francés y mi domicilio está en Suiza, pero el pasaporte era bien español ... aunque bueno, también es cierto que no he visto españoles en esos campings


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Abr 2022)

Off-toppic

Hablo de la Francia profunda, desconocida por turistas y que muchas veces en recepción que suele ser colmado a la vez solo hablan francés, no de grandes campings.


----------



## NPI (28 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Para quien piense que cualquier ayuda material de occidente cambiará los resultados
> 
> Cuando esto empezó - desde hace dos meses, me refiero-, Ucrania tenían muchos más
> y mejores tanques que los viejos leopards), antiaéreos más avanzados que los gepard,
> ...



Siempre lo digo, hay que saber distinguir entre FICCIÓN y REALIDAD, pero las plañideras de (PrensaOTAN, RadioOTAN, TeleOTAN e InternetOTAN) no se dan cuenta o no se quieran dar por enterados. 
El mundo real no es un (libro, película, serie y/o videojuego).


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Abr 2022)

Bulgaria recomienda a sus ciudadanos abandonen Moldavia.

Tassa.ru


----------



## frangelico (28 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> En serio?. La gente medianamente cualificada allí gana un pastizal. La verdad es que hace mucho que voy a USA, pero recuerdo 2-3X la diferencia de salarios con respecto a España en el mundillo del que tenía referencia.



Esto es lo que hay. Te adjunto el texto explicativo porque "net compensation" engaña y se refiere a algo muy próximo al salario bruto. 100k netos, aunque depende del estado, rondan los 140-150k brutos. Son datos del último años.


----------



## rejon (28 Abr 2022)

Las fuerzas especiales ucranianas siguen operando en pleno territorio ocupado.


----------



## pepetemete (28 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> He leído por ahí varias veces que la fiesta de las nukes empezará a mediados o finales del 2023 (lo tienen ya planeado).



Tú crees que tardarán tanto? .... a la velocidad que avanza esto, yo creo que falta poco para ese escenario, o algo similar.


----------



## Azrael_II (28 Abr 2022)

Off topic 

Alguien sabe el tipo de misiles que utiliza Israel para tirar edificios?


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> No me creo que el twit.
> 
> Primero no hay fuerzas de paz en esas Divisiones en Rumanía y segundo sólo dispone de esas 2 Divisiones que es mucho ejército y no lo va a poner a todo en la frontera Moldava.
> 
> ...



Con todas las reservas al caso tratandose de TW, pero no es desabellado, últimamente hay mucho mendrugo creyéndose las promesas de los comehamburguesas, de todos modos, los atentados si son reales.


----------



## rejon (28 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * DOS GRANDES EXPLOSIONES EN KIEV*
> En la tarde de este jueves, se han registrado dos grandes explosiones en el centro de la capital ucraniana, Kiev.



Lavrov hace dos días diciendo que Rusia pretende colaborar con la ONU, y que las naciones deberían vivir "bajo la carta de la ONU", y van y bombardean Kiev cuando está Guterres. 

De verdad, es difícil entender si estas acciones son decisiones con algún objetivo que se nos escapa, o simplemente la cadena de mando del ejército ruso es tal desmadre que saben ni lo que hacen (de esto han dado muchas muestras).


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Abr 2022)

Eslovaquia abre cuenta en rublos.

Tass.ru


----------



## No al NOM (28 Abr 2022)

Jajajajja muérete Loser con tus 20 céntimos por post, ni una dais .Los vas a necesitar para los cánceres que te van a salir en la cabeza y en la garganta


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Abr 2022)

De petrodolar a petromierda:


----------



## fulcrum29smt (28 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Eso no tiene sentido. Serían ataques de precisión a posiciones fortificadas
> 
> No sé si viste mi anterior mensaje @fulcrum29smt, esto va muy rápido y se perdió en el olvido. Me gustaría saber tu opinión sobre porqué Rusia no ha usado las termobáricas para destruir esas posiciones fortificadas. En teoría se puede realizar un ataque de precisión devastador contra estas posiciones, ¿no?
> 
> También me gustaría saber qué opinan @delhierro y @frangelico



Francamente no lo sé Abstenuto, opino como tú que las termobáricas son especialmente útiles para destruir esas posiciones pero el motivo por el cual no las usan "a granel" no lo conocemos.

Por pura lógica seguramente tengan un stock mucho más limitado de bombas de aviación termobáricas que de fragmentación. 

Y lo mismo pasa en el caso de los lanzacohetes Grad, Smerch, Uragan y Tornado vs el TOS-1.


----------



## NPI (28 Abr 2022)

Pete Best dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que nuestros queridos foreros tienen más moral que el alcoyano. A pesar del fracaso de la primera ofensiva en la que Rusia tuvo que retirarse de Kiev y los pírricos avances que están logrando en esta segunda nuestros camaradas se autoconvencen de que el ejército ucraniano (el cual habría perdido ya unos 150.000 soldados) se está desmoronando y desertando en masa.
> 
> Lo mismo precisamente que nos contaban en los primeros días en los que Kiev iba a caer en uno o dos días a lo sumo. Tengo curiosidad por ver cual será la línea de argumentación cuando dentro de treinta días Rusia haya avanzado 2km en el frente.



De nuevo se activa una de las cuentas de los


----------



## No al NOM (28 Abr 2022)

Puta Kiev debe ser arrasada


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (28 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> En Francia hay bastantes campings que no admiten a españoles en la zona del Languedoc, bueno es una zona de franceses, el hablar francés y otras cosas ,me salvaron de un "Je suis déssolé" cuando estuve ahí, el camping era de este estilo.



Los franceses también son para echarles de comer aparte y bordes y mal educados como ellos solos sobre todo los de París (los pocos que queden )...

Del sur de Francia yo tengo unos recuerdos terroríficos con la comida, por ahí es imposible comer medio bien sin gastarse un pastizal ..por lo menos hace años.... por ejemplo en un sitio de Avignon al pedir una "salade" te ponían un tomate, sólo uno, cortado en rodajas  y en otro restaurante de Arlés un filete de ternera reseco textura "suela de zapato" con una guarnición de "pommes de terre" consistente en dos mini-patatas cocidas mas pequeñas que las de Canarias.


----------



## rejon (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## agarcime (28 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lavrov hace dos días diciendo que Rusia pretende colaborar con la ONU, y que las naciones deberían vivir "bajo la carta de la ONU", y van y bombardean Kiev cuando está Guterres.
> 
> De verdad, es difícil entender si estas acciones son decisiones con algún objetivo que se nos escapa, o simplemente la cadena de mando del ejército ruso es tal desmadre que saben ni lo que hacen (de esto han dado muchas muestras).



Y quien te dice quien bombardea Kiev? Hemos de creer que es Rusia? 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ProfeInsti (28 Abr 2022)

* Dos grandes explosiones en el centro de la capital Kiev.
* Tropas ucranianas de Odesa se trasladan hacia Transnistria.
* EEUU quiere aprobar otros 33.000 millones de dólares de ayuda.
* El Rublo sigue revalorizandose, aunque no salga en las TVs.
* La ONU confirma la muerte de 2.830 civiles en Ucrania.
* La ONU intenta Evacuar a los civiles de Mariúpol.
* Denuncian el mayor ataque a la aceria de Mariúpol.
* Olaf Scholz, ha pedido a Alemania que se prepare ante un
posible corte del suministro de gas.
* El Ejercito de Ucrania destruye un puente en Jerson.


----------



## rejon (28 Abr 2022)

Probablemente los chinos toman notas también de los errores rusos con mucha atención, aunque una hipotética toma de taiwan se parezca mas bien poco.


----------



## Abstenuto (28 Abr 2022)

HurreKin dijo:


> ya me aburre esta guerra mas que el covid



Pues tira una nuke y acábala


----------



## rejon (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## Argentium (28 Abr 2022)

*Los precios del petróleo suben tras el informe de que Alemania abandona la oposición al embargo petrolero ruso*
20:40 || 28/04/2022


----------



## Julc (28 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1040804
> 
> 
> Mercenario británico eliminado en Ucrania - Sky News.
> ...



Se tiraría de algún balcón.


----------



## mazuste (28 Abr 2022)

Comentario leído en MoA:

_*La parte rusa considera que el conflicto por Ucrania es idéntico a la Gran Guerra Patria. 
Comparten el mismo objetivo y el mismo enemigo. Una guerra no por Rusia sino contra 
el fascismo. Los símbolos y monumentos han adquirido doble significado, representando
por igual la guerra de 1941-45 y la guerra de 2014-22.

El nacionalismo fascista ucraniano quiere reescribir la II Guerra Mundial como una lucha 
entre un Occidente unido y el Oriente bárbaro. Como la original fue todo un gran fracaso, 
hay que rehacerla. Euromaidan fue una nueva Barbarossa 2.0. La OTAN, el nuevo Tercer
Reich. Donbass el nuevo Frente Oriental.

La historia real de la II Guerra Mundial es hoy la historia del enemigo, que debe deshacerse. 
El Día de la Victoria es hoy la victoria del enemigo, así que no debe celebrarse. Los símbolos 
contra el fascismo deben ser prohibidos. Los recuerdos de la II Guerra Mundial destruidos 
y las tumbas profanadas.

Ante una elección clara, Occidente se ha puesto del lado de Hitler. La bandera amarillo-azul*_
* se ha convertido en la nueva esvástica.*


----------



## rejon (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## Azrael_II (28 Abr 2022)

Rusia empieza a invocar al patriotismo defensivo


----------



## Tierra Azul (28 Abr 2022)

https://"t".me/raulmacia/2488
quitar las comillas si teneis telegram

esto va para los tonticos del foro


----------



## bigmaller (28 Abr 2022)

//t.me/intelslava/27197

❗The Swedish government opposed holding a referendum on the country's accession to NATO.

Algo fiable sobre esto?


----------



## frangelico (28 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> //t.me/intelslava/27197
> 
> ❗The Swedish government opposed holding a referendum on the country's accession to NATO.
> 
> Algo fiable sobre esto?



Bueno, siempre pueden hacer como España, preguntar 5 años después de entrar y con una pregunta enrevesada y una campaña con todos los medios a favor. Y aún así en algunas prov8ncias españolas salió que no.


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Abr 2022)

Transporte blindado ucraniano o lo que queda de él en las inmediaciones de Azovstal


----------



## Remequilox (28 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Ohhh, nadie me entieeeeeende
> 
> Rusia no compra euros, es pagada en euros/dólares por su gas. Gazprombank sí puede cobrar (una de las exenciones de los uropedos), el problema es que esos pagos están inmovilizados y no los puede convertir a rublos por las sanciones. El nuevo esquema de pago decretado por la Federación Rusa permite sortear las sanciones



No es que nadie te entienda, es que los mecanismos y sus interpretaciones operativas son enrevesados.

Y todo por una cosa muy simple, si hasta ahora los contratos decían que verificado el PAGO en euros se entendía como factura pagada, el decreto presidencial de Putin, para subsanar la modificación de condiciones impuestas por las sanciones decía otra cosa muy simple.
El PAGO se entenderá realizado cuando se haya recibido un COBRO en rublos. No cobro, no vendo.

Mecanismo de pago-cobro antes de las sanciones:
Cliente A (en Alemania, por ejemplo), paga en Euros a banco ruso (Gazprombank por ejemplo), en una cuenta domiciliada en Alemania.
Gazprombank (filial Alemania) acude a su banco central, y cambia esos euros por rublos, contra la cuenta corriente que el banco central ruso tienen en el Bundesbank. Esos rublos que recibe que es lo que transfiere a Gazprom en Rusia. 
Problema con las sanciones, el banco central ruso no puede hacer nada con esos euros que ha recibido (están congelados), así que los rublos que ha entregado lo ha hecho "en vacío".

Mecanismo de pago-cobro después de sanciones y el decreto:
Interpretación europea:
Gazprombank (filial en Alemania) con los euros que recibe, si tiene mercado interno, puede cambiar a rublos. 
Si no tiene mercado interno que de soporte a ese cambio, puede pignorar esos euros frente a su banco central ruso en Rusia, y recibir un préstamo en rublos.
Problema: el BCR debe querer intervenir (no tiene obligación), debe aceptar unos euros congelados como garantía pignoraticia (euros que al no ser "soberanos" no solo son congelables, sino incluso embargables, mala garantía), y además, emitir nuevos rublos por esa garantía recibida (y el BCR NO es nada amigo de hacer emisiones de rublos, menos si no están muy bien apoyadas en reservas).

Para Europa, chachi-piruli, pues es cambiar euros congelados del banco central, por euros congelados de un banco "privado".

Interpretación rusa:
Gazprombank recibe euros, y los transfiere total y absolutamente libres a Rusia (o cualquier otra jurisdicción "amiga") e intenta cambiar/comprar todos los rublos que pueda. 
Con esos rublos, o su remanente euros "libres", paga el gas, y cuando Gazprom verifica que efectivamente ha cobrado, factura saldada.
No hay emisión de nuevos rublos, ni divisas congeladas de por medio.

Para Europa, mierda pinchada en un palo, pues al final es un asunto de fuero o huevo. Si quiere fuero (sanciones con divisas congeladas) no hay huevo (gas).


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (28 Abr 2022)

Curioso día para que haya pepinazos en Kiev, estando Guterres por allí


----------



## ATDTn (28 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Bueno, siempre pueden hacer como España, preguntar 5 años después de entrar y con una pregunta enrevesada y una campaña con todos los medios a favor. Y aún así en algunas prov8ncias españolas salió que no.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1040997



OTAN de entrada, no


----------



## pirivi-parava (28 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



No lo puedo creer, ya puestos no mandan la tripulación y otra de refresco?
Aquí alguno se cree que esto son las fallas o qué?
Eso si son armas ofensivas sin paliativos (si es cierto)
Dónde se han escondido los millones del no a la guerra?


----------



## NPI (28 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> *OUT OF SHADOWS*
> 
> Documental acojonante (lo han quitado de youtube)
> 
> ...



@El Mercader sigue estando en JewTube


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (28 Abr 2022)

Muy interesante esto del arsenal (es jilo)


----------



## Zhukov (28 Abr 2022)

Un recordatorio del genocidio de Donbass



Alexander Khodakovsky
Enviado desde
Vladimir Legoyda
El poderoso flujo de información monótona que fluye de los medios de comunicación occidentales y las redes sociales es sorprendente en su sincronicidad de presentación. Cabe destacar no solo la interpretación y evaluación de hechos a menudo no verificados y, a menudo, falsificados elementales, sino también el hecho de que una amplia gama de temas, en principio, no reciben la atención de la prensa occidental "independiente" y simplemente se silencian. Por ejemplo, el tema del genocidio ruso en el Donbas y el nazismo en Ucrania.

La realidad, sin embargo, no desaparece, aunque se la niegue. Se sabe que la red lo recuerda todo. Basta con buscar en Google, por ejemplo, quién es "Gorlovka Madonna". Se trata de Kristina Zhuk, de 23 años, que murió durante el bombardeo de un parque en Gorlovka, donde caminaba con su hija Kirochka, de 10 meses. La niña fue destrozada por proyectiles disparados por lanzacohetes Grad ucranianos ,y murió en un charco de su propia sangre con su hija en brazos. Kirochka murió de inmediato. El mismo día, más tarde llamado "Domingo Sangriento de Donetsk", tres niños más fueron asesinados.

O Google sobre la playa para niños en Zugres, que las fuerzas de seguridad ucranianas bombardearon con bombas de racimo. No había instalaciones militares. Los niños nadaban allí. Y fueron despedazados justo en frente de sus padres.

Y muchos, muchos otros hechos. Experiencia de primera mano. Verificados, verificados y documentados.

Ahora se recopilan en un solo lugar , en el sitio web de RIA Novosti en el proyecto especial " Donbass.Genocidio. 2014-2022. Toda la verdad sobre la guerra de 8 años" y el canal de telegramas del mismo nombre.

Si alguien no se ha tomado el tiempo de averiguarlo en los últimos años, ahora es el momento de comprobarlo.









Донбасс. Геноцид 2014 – 2022


Каждый день без купюр рассказываем правду о том, что происходило на Донбассе в течение восьми лет войны




t.me


----------



## Julc (28 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Pintar la Z en esas cajitas del blindaje reactivo no será fácil, pero bueno. Con una brocha y paciencia.


----------



## Impresionante (28 Abr 2022)

Mientras el secretario general de la ONU visitaba Kiev, Rusia alcanzó tres objetivos en la ciudad con misiles de crucero Kalibr. El momento probablemente no es una coincidencia. Rusia estaba enviando una advertencia al mundo: "Intervenga bajo su propio riesgo".

Unhttps://twitter.com/ClintEhrlich/status/1519753476527386624?s=20&t=Hy_1fXUymf6V-WOm37mexQ


----------



## mazuste (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## petroglifo (28 Abr 2022)

*Putin hablando a la nacion, declarando el estado de guerra y la movilizacion general, en 3, 2, 1...*


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (28 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Buen negocio que está haciendo el crimínal del hijoPutin.



La idea es dispersar algo mas las nucleares, mas blancos a destruir disminuirán las que toquen a los importantes como Alemania o Francia o Inglaterra; Finlandia es extenso para la población que tiene, lo mismo Suecia aunque este último se ha preparado mas de 40 años para sobrevivir a un ataque atómico, tiene refugios para toda su gente y un poco mas. Solo que han cambiado los vectores, en el siglo pasado se tenían hasta 30 minutos para dar la alerta de ataque y que la gente se refugie, hoy no pasan de 10 minutos, a la inmensa mayoría los pillará la bomba en la puerta de su casa.


----------



## El Mercader (28 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> @El Mercader sigue estando en JewTube



Pues hasta hace poco no. Que raruno.


----------



## Arraki (28 Abr 2022)

No veo una mierda de correlación, pero lo que veo menos es a los famosos BT-2 volar, su eficacia ha dejado de existir.


----------



## El Mercader (28 Abr 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Tú crees que tardarán tanto? .... a la velocidad que avanza esto, yo creo que falta poco para ese escenario, o algo similar.



Eso dicen por ahí, pero yo estoy de acuerdo contigo: Esto se nos va de las manos y tienen que montar un pollo muy muy gordo y muy rápido para que los ciudadanos aceptemos la pérdida de libertades, el fin del estado del bienestar y la agenda 2030. 

¿Qué mejor forma de hacer que todo el mundo AVRA JRANDE que cepillarse a la mitad de la población...?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (28 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Los franceses también son para echarles de comer aparte y bordes y mal educados como ellos solos sobre todo los de París (los pocos que queden )...
> 
> Del sur de Francia yo tengo unos recuerdos terroríficos con la comida, por ahí es imposible comer medio bien sin gastarse un pastizal ..por lo menos hace años.... por ejemplo en un sitio de Avignon al pedir una "salade" te ponían un tomate, sólo uno, cortado en rodajas  y en otro restaurante de Arlés un filete de ternera reseco textura "suela de zapato" con una guarnición de "pommes de terre" consistente en dos mini-patatas cocidas mas pequeñas que las de Canarias.



*Finalizo el off-topic*

Cierto y no cierto, generalmente recurro a guías de encanto (charme) que dan buenos lugares tanto para dormir como para comer donde hay sitios baratos mezclados con caros ya que su objetivo es estar bien.

Algunas veces ya sea por el sitio o porque me cogía de viaje tenia de tirar de lo que encontraba y encontraba sitios buenos y sitios malísimos y caros, por ejemplo en Carcassonne la ciudad antigua no intentes comer, caro y regular, vez a 20 km de ahí y encuentras bueno a diferentes precios acordes con su calidad, como en Barcelona ni se te ocurra comer en las Rambles o en la Barceloneta, te van a timar.

Pide siempre el "plat du jour" es barato, la bebida va aparte pero el agua es gratis.


----------



## El Mercader (28 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Dos grandes explosiones en el centro de la capital Kiev.
> * Tropas ucranianas de Odesa se trasladan hacia Transnistria.
> * EEUU quiere aprobar otros 33.000 millones de dólares de ayuda.
> * El Rublo sigue revalorizandose, aunque no salga en las TVs.
> ...



Joder, quitáis las ganas de vivir.


----------



## coscorron (28 Abr 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Los polacos son los leperos de aquellas tierras, ¿verdad?





Harman dijo:


> Era/es. Servicios públicos en Letonia
> 
> Esto sin electricidad y sin gas no es tan trágico.Para frenar a Putin, la tarifa de la calefacción sube otras 5 veces a partir del 1 de mayo
> 
> ...



Que diga Putin jodete y ya esta ....


----------



## Trajanillo (28 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Empresarios búlgaros:
> 
> Aportan el 86% del PIB, solicitan de inmediato reanudar conversaciones con Gazprom....no hay ninguna otra alternativa al gas ruso
> 
> Novini.bg



Es que la realidad es tozuda. y es la que da de comer, con la ideología y las payasadas no se come.


----------



## eljusticiero (28 Abr 2022)

Vamos si Polonia invade el Este de Ucrania y sobre todo, si Rumanía invade transnitria, esto acaba en pepinos si o si.

En mi opinión deberían abstenerse de tal jugada y tratar de armar bien a Ucrania. Just saying.


----------



## frangelico (28 Abr 2022)

Esto es curioso . Yo pensaba que para Kaliningrado había alguna cosa especial. Que obliguen a dar esa vuelta es una salvajada. España está invadida por UK desd hace tres siglos y les dejamos sobrevolar nuestro espacio aéreo , es más, si se lo cerramos seguro que lo consideran casus Belli.


----------



## Trajanillo (28 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *EEUU "no permitirá que Rusia intimide" a Europa con cortes en el suministro de energía, dice Biden.*
> El presidente *Joe Biden* ha dicho este jueves que Estados Unidos no permitirá que Rusia use el "chantaje del gas" para presionar a los aliados europeos y socavar las sanciones impuestas a Moscú por su invasión a Ucrania.
> 
> "No permitiremos que Rusia *intimide o chantajee* para eludir estas sanciones. No permitiremos que use su petróleo y gas para evitar las consecuencias de su agresión", afirmó Biden.



En que quedamos, o no se compra gas ruso o no puede Rusia dejar de vender, esto es un puto circo.
Pretenden que nadie compre a Rusia y cuando esta de motu propio no vende la acusan de chantajistas, lo dicho occidente es una puta guardería de preescolar


----------



## mazuste (28 Abr 2022)

petroglifo dijo:


> *Putin hablando a la nacion, declarando el estado de guerra y la movilizacion general, en 3, 2, 1...*
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1041024




Hemos regresado a 1941, de nuevo, y así lo están viendo los rusos.


----------



## petroglifo (28 Abr 2022)

Las fuerzas de paz rumanas, pretenden desplegarse en Odessa y no ser vaporizadas...












Romanian Land Forces - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## circodelia2 (28 Abr 2022)

Qué tendrán escondido en los sótanos de la acería cuando es la ONU la que se postula como exclusiva para sacarlos, pues lo mismo hay muchos asesores usanos. 
....


----------



## pgas (28 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Un recordatorio del genocidio de Donbass
> 
> 
> 
> ...




uno más



y la respuesta aparentemente no se ha hecho esperar


----------



## lapetus (28 Abr 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> si Rumanía invade transnitria, esto acaba en pepinos si o si.



Parece que 100% seguro que se lia en Transnistria, porque las ratas abandonan el barco.
Es un poco absurdo todo, porque los ukros lucharon en el bando de Transnistria, pero esta región es absurda en sí.

Esta claro que es un cebo para entrampar a los rusos. Pero no sé si aquello es lo suficientemente importante como para que los rusos se impliquen.
Pero tampoco es territorio ruso, es decir, que no está justificado el uso de pepinos.


----------



## Roedr (28 Abr 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Tengo sentimientos encontrados en ese sentido, pero creo haber comprendido que los rusos saben bien lo que hacen.
> Están jugando la misma guerra que la OTAN en muchos aspectos.
> La OTAN sabe que los rusos saben donde se esconden en el oeste de Ucrania, y les van dando golpes dulcemente, pero de manera contundente... en el último ataque a la fábrica de aluminio en Lviv se cargaron mínimo a 530 militares que estaban siendo entrenados allí dentro -instructores OTAN incluidos) , lo que pasa es que eso no lo van a contar los medios occidentales.
> El caso es que están muy jodidos y no les va a quedar otra que seguir provocando... a lo que Rusia responde con un KALIBR o varios en donde más les duele, y forzando a la OTAN a quitarse completamente la máscara y entrar de lleno en el conflicto... y ahí creo que es donde los rusos tienen todo preparado.
> ...



Yo lo de la entrada de la OTAN a full, no lo veo. Saben de sobra que la respuesta de Rusia sería nuclear. Independientemente del resultado de un conflicto nuclear, los que toman las decisiones saben de sobra que después de eso las posibilidades de su propia muerte y sus seres queridos son altísimas. Un país de retrasados mentales como Ucrania, o colocar silos nucleares a menor distancia de Moscú es poco premio por la autoinmolación.

Yo creo que la dinámica que opera es la de una rabia infinita de USA y de impotencia de Rusia. USA, con sus chiguaguas EU, está dando pasos progresivamente hasta ver donde pueden llegar. Han llegado hasta aquí porque Rusia no puede castigar más.


----------



## chameleon (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## Discordante (28 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Parece que 100% seguro que se lia en Transnistria, porque las ratas abandonan el barco.
> Es un poco absurdo todo, porque los ukros lucharon en el bando de Transnistria, pero esta región es absurda en sí.
> 
> Esta claro que es un cebo para entrampar a los rusos. Pero no sé si aquello es lo suficientemente importante como para que los rusos se impliquen.
> Pero tampoco es territorio ruso, es decir, que no está justificado el uso de pepinos.



Es que esa jugada no tiene sentido y lo logico es que sea falsa.

Ucrania no tiene recursos para abrir un frente en Transnistria, no puede detener a los rusos en el este no tiene sentido dedicar varios BTGs a la nada. Y Rusia no va a perder tiempo en destinar recursos, que solo puede enviar por aire, a esa zona. Invadirla no sirve para nada a la causa Ucraniana ( y supuestamente de la OTAN). Moldavia tampoco ha movido tropas a la frontera, cosa que haria si Rumania amenza.

Los unicos que se han movido han sido las tropas regionales y rusas de Transnistria. Seguramente para amenazar el flanco oeste de Ucrania, con la excusa de alguna falsa bandera poder intervenir en Ucrania, y asi forzarles a lo Ucranianos a destinar esos BTGs que no se pueden permitir, y necesitan en otros frentes, a ese otro nuevo flanco.

Vamos que a mi me huele a que en Transnistria lo unico que ocurre es que hay mucha imaginacion patrocinada por el Kremlin.


----------



## petroglifo (28 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Parece que 100% seguro que se lia en Transnistria, porque las ratas abandonan el barco.
> Es un poco absurdo todo, porque los ukros lucharon en el bando de Transnistria, pero esta región es absurda en sí.
> 
> Esta claro que es un cebo para entrampar a los rusos. Pero no sé si aquello es lo suficientemente importante como para que los rusos se impliquen.
> Pero tampoco es territorio ruso, es decir, que no está justificado el uso de pepinos.



Atacar Transnistria no tiene sentido, es declararle formalmente la guerra a Rusia, rodearan la franja y se desplegaran en el oblast de Odessa, con la esperanza de que Putin no cruce la nueva frontera.


----------



## Salamandra (28 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Parece que 100% seguro que se lia en Transnistria, porque las ratas abandonan el barco.
> Es un poco absurdo todo, porque los ukros lucharon en el bando de Transnistria, pero esta región es absurda en sí.
> 
> Esta claro que es un cebo para entrampar a los rusos. Pero no sé si aquello es lo suficientemente importante como para que los rusos se impliquen.
> Pero tampoco es territorio ruso, es decir, que no está justificado el uso de pepinos.



Se habló de intercambio de prisioneros...


----------



## Mongolo471 (28 Abr 2022)

chameleon dijo:


>



Rusia se saca las ladillas de donde sea, su vida importa poco.


----------



## No al NOM (28 Abr 2022)

Que cojones tienen los rusos, bombardeando Kiev con el de la OTAN allí reunido, esto ya es a cara de perro. Dales duro a esos satanistas pedófilos Tito Putin


----------



## NS 4 (28 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> La libertad no es la esencia de nada. La esencia de la humanidad es la supervivencia de la especie.



Sin libertad y sin honor...no merece la pena vivir...el hombre no es meramente un animal...esta dotado de alma y de cognicion de bien y mal.


----------



## Impresionante (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## alnitak (28 Abr 2022)

el pueblo ruso mas unido que nunca ... todos detras de putin

menudo desfile os espera putos otanistas


----------



## McNulty (28 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Parece que 100% seguro que se lia en Transnistria, porque las ratas abandonan el barco.
> Es un poco absurdo todo, porque los ukros lucharon en el bando de Transnistria, pero esta región es absurda en sí.
> 
> Esta claro que es un cebo para entrampar a los rusos. Pero no sé si aquello es lo suficientemente importante como para que los rusos se impliquen.
> Pero tampoco es territorio ruso, es decir, que no está justificado el uso de pepinos.



Totalmente, si los otantontos invaden transnistria, es una trolleada clara del pentágono. Los gusanos lo que buscan es extender el frente ruso lo más posible y frenar el avance en el donbass, hasta que lleguen más armas otan a esa zona.

Los rusos no controlan nikolaiev y en odessa hay mucha tropa ukra. Es un objetivo muy tentador la verdad.


----------



## No al NOM (28 Abr 2022)

Y esto lo va a ganar Rusia, por las buenas o por las malas. No puede dejar a los rusos de Ucrania vendidos ahora. Si hace falta meterá otros 100.000 y arrasará Kiev y Leopolis. Y cualquiera que entienda lo sabe


----------



## kelden (28 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Sin libertad y sin honor...no merece la pena vivir...el hombre no es meramente un animal...esta dotado de alma y de cognicion de bien y mal.



Qué libertad? La de Ayuso para contagiar y echar unas birras?


----------



## Roedr (28 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Qué libertad? La de Ayuso para contagiar y echar unas birras?



joder que tontaco eres


----------



## eljusticiero (28 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Parece que 100% seguro que se lia en Transnistria, porque las ratas abandonan el barco.
> Es un poco absurdo todo, porque los ukros lucharon en el bando de Transnistria, pero esta región es absurda en sí.
> 
> Esta claro que es un cebo para entrampar a los rusos. Pero no sé si aquello es lo suficientemente importante como para que los rusos se impliquen.
> Pero tampoco es territorio ruso, es decir, que no está justificado el uso de pepinos.



Mi lógica es que si Rumania invade a transnitria, Rusia tendría que responder sobre todo por ser una región con 2,000 soldados rusos , más allá de ser un cuasienclave ruso. 

Si Rusia ataca a Rumanía, que esta en la OTAN, de ahí a los pepinos hay una línea muy corta.


----------



## Mongolo471 (28 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Qué libertad? La de Ayuso para contagiar y echar unas birras?



¿Solo Ayuso?


----------



## kelden (28 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> ¿Solo Ayuso?



No, ahora ya somos todos libres para contagiar y beber ....


----------



## kelden (28 Abr 2022)

Joer ... que jaleo llevais con Transnitria o como se llame. Eso, invadan, no invadan o se queden a medias, no cambia nada. Los rusos seguirán a lo suyo y cuando acaben de hacer lo suyo se ocuparán del asunto.


----------



## carlosito (28 Abr 2022)

Este es el blog de un combatiente francés en el donbass y aquí extraigo el fragmento de un artículo interesante.

Quizás llame la atención a personas como @Zhukov 

*******************************
Apoyo a la rebelión de Donbass: "Es forjando que uno se convierte en herrero" (alawata-rebellion.blogspot.com)


***********************************************************
*2 / La guerra es empírica*

Sí, las fuerzas rusas han encontrado dificultades tácticas y organizativas significativas, y no, las fuerzas ucranianas no están ganando este conflicto militar con Rusia.

Y por varias razones:

Por un lado, un conflicto simétrico de tal intensidad no puede concluirse en pocas semanas e incluso en unos pocos meses, excepto la capitulación y, por otro lado, no ha habido precedentes durante casi 80 años y, por lo tanto, las sorpresas, positivas o negativas, son inevitables, así como la necesidad de realizar una reevaluación doctrinal en el curso de acción para los 2 beligerantes con respecto a la relación "costo / beneficio" de sus decisiones y acciones estratégicas. Táctica. Esto es así en todas las guerras (y más en general en todas las acciones arriesgadas de la existencia): nada suele suceder "según lo planeado" y el logro de objetivos a menudo depende solo de la capacidad de analizar y adaptarse rápidamente a nuevas situaciones. Y paradójicamente, el fracaso es a menudo la mejor escuela siempre y cuando la obstinación no conduzca a la derrota.

Por lo tanto, si observamos las operaciones militares rusas de las últimas décadas, vemos que sus principales reformas se desencadenaron a raíz de las dificultades encontradas en el terreno:

Modernización de los armamentos tras las lecciones de la guerra en afganistán,
Modernización de los procedimientos tácticos después del fracaso de la 1ª Guerra Chechena,
Modernización de la logística tras los problemas observados durante la guerra en Georgia,
Modernización de la doctrina del combate urbano tras las operaciones llevadas a cabo en Siria...


Cuando el Estado Mayor ruso lanza sus operaciones militares en Ucrania el 24 de febrero de 2022, para poner fin a la guerra en el Donbass, imponer una neutralidad de Ucrania y detener la extensión territorial de la OTAN, podemos observar una estrategia aún más ambiciosa ya que las fuerzas dedicadas a ella (unos 150.000 hombres) parecen ser relativamente pequeñas en comparación con la extensión del teatro de operaciones (2000 kilómetros entre Kiev y Jersón), las fuerzas involucradas (260.000 soldados ucranianos más 300.000 reservistas retirados), así como el coeficiente del equilibrio de poder "asaltante/defensor" que siempre da una ventaja a este último.

Lejos de mí juzgar las decisiones del Estado Mayor ruso, sus objetivos políticos, su relevancia estratégica, porque por un lado no tengo todos los datos que además están ahogados en la niebla de la guerra de secretos operativos y mentiras propagandísticas, sino señalar dificultades que parecen ser la consecuencia de evaluaciones iniciales erróneas donde obviamente las capacidades rusas han sido sobreestimadas mientras que las capacidades ucranianas han sido sobreestimadas. estaban infravalorados.




> *¿Hubo un problema de evaluación ruso?*



Sí y no:

En primer lugar, es necesario recordar a aquellos que se regodean o deprimen frente a los aviones y soldados rusos destruidos que es solo la dura realidad de un conflicto simétrico de alta intensidad lo que, como su nombre indica, se intercala con pérdidas significativas o incluso reveses a ambos lados del frente hasta que los dioses de la batalla deciden a quién dar los laureles de la victoria final.

Del mismo modo, es deshonesto centrarse sólo en las pérdidas sufridas por uno de los beligerantes y ocultar las sufridas por el otro. ¡Esto es parte del cretinismo propagandista que en el momento de la hipercomunicación de las redes de Internet es totalmente abstruso e incluso contraproducente!

Por eso, para no entrar en el juego de las masturbaciones propagandísticas no voy a dar ninguna cifra de las pérdidas ucranianas o rusas sufridas, sabiendo además que ninguna de las comunicadas es real, la niebla de la guerra obliga.


***Columna de vehículos blindados rusos destruidos en una emboscada antitanque ucraniana
en Dmytrivka, al oeste de Kiev, el 2 de abril de 2022.*

El hecho es que después de 3 semanas de operaciones militares generalmente exitosas en términos de la destrucción causada a las fuerzas ucranianas, el Estado Mayor ruso se vio obligado a reorientar su estrategia e incluso reorganizar sus articulaciones tácticas:

Vladimir Putin ha llamado a esta intervención armada destinada a desmilitarizar Ucrania "Operación Militar Especial", que implica una doctrina estratégica diferente de la de una guerra total contra un país (ver § a continuación), dejando la puerta abierta a un retorno a las negociaciones políticas en torno a los objetivos designados. Por lo tanto, el Estado Mayor ruso ha definido medios, objetivos y procedimientos medidos que quieren permanecer vinculados a la política internacional y de seguridad de Rusia y en su espacio fronterizo regional.

Al limitar claramente sus medios sobre el terreno, Moscú quería mantener su estrategia:

A su zona de influencia de seguridad fronteriza que legítimamente quiere ver permanecer política y militarmente neutral frente a un imperialismo occidental liberado por el colapso soviético. Recordemos aquí que estas afirmaciones rusas son:



> > - recordado con cada EXPANSIÓN DE LA OTAN... pero en vano, desde 1991, cuando se habían grabado entre Washington y Moscú con motivo de las discusiones en torno a la reunificación alemana,





> > - alertado. Pero en vano, desde 2008, cuando en la Cumbre de Bucarest, la OTAN anunció su voluntad de integrar a Ucrania y Géorgie.et a pesar de una reacción militar rusa inicial en Georgia),





> > - martillado... pero en vano, desde 2014, tras el golpe de Estado de Maidan patrocinado por Washington y que provocó la secesión de Crimea y la Guerra de Donbass, para la que los acuerdos de paz nunca fueron respetados por Kiev,





> > - requerido... pero en vano, desde diciembre de 2014, por una propuesta de tratado de seguridad colectiva, después de que se confirmara la inminencia de una ofensiva de Kiev en el Donbass y la militarización atlantista acelerada de Ucrania.





> > - militarizados finalmente desde el 24 de febrero, tras un nuevo fracaso de la diplomacia rusa para hacerlos cumplir por parte de Washington (que sin embargo los exige por su espacio) y la obstinación de la Ucrania rusófoba de querer entrar en la OTAN,





Operaciones militares cuyos objetivos son poner fin a un conflicto local (Donbass) y sobre todo evitar que este conflicto regional se convierta en total, arriesgándose así a evolucionar hacia una guerra mundial,
En un modus operandi que favorece los ataques de precisión en lugar de los bombardeos masivos para preservar en la medida de lo posible a las poblaciones civiles atrapadas entre los dos incendios (de ahí la prioridad dada a los corredores humanitarios)
Tiene una opción que no implica la participación radical de la sociedad civil rusa en el conflicto (movilización general, economía de guerra...), lo que requiere poner en suspenso el contrato social de gobierno.


Excepto que, 2 meses después del comienzo de las operaciones militares rusas, está claro que, sin embargo, están evolucionando (excepto por la improbable capitulación de Kiev) hacia un conflicto regional de alta intensidad y larga duración cuyas perspectivas globales no están descartadas.



Por supuesto, hay un éxito obvio en estas operaciones militares rusas en su objetivo de desmilitarizar Ucrania porque los ataques rusos llevados a cabo durante el primer mes destruyeron alrededor del 70% de sus recursos estratégicos (varios depósitos, centros de comando, parque aéreo, fábricas de armas, etc.) impidiendo así las fuerzas de Kiev, y a pesar de su superioridad numérica, para participar en grandes contraofensivas o simplemente para recuperar la iniciativa.

Sin embargo, no se han logrado todos los objetivos rusos: el régimen de Kiev no ha capitulado, la OTAN no se ha rendido (por el contrario), y las fuerzas ucranianas han sufrido el choque inicial e incluso se han enfrentado a una cierta resistencia gracias a las luchas de desgaste basadas en la tecnoguerrilla antitanque y la defensa urbana en profundidad, que solo fueron posibles gracias al entrenamiento. la ayuda logística y el compromiso de la inteligencia estratégica de la OTAN, que desde abril ha ido exponencializando su ayuda cuantitativa y cualitativamente, arriesgándose así a provocar una extensión internacional del conflicto.

Esto y esto ha llevado al Estado Mayor ruso a una reevaluación de las situaciones tácticas para una reorientación de la estrategia.

La primera dicotomía observable es la relación inicial entre la extensión de los sectores militares tratados y la debilidad de los recursos dedicados a ellos, y esta contradicción se ha visto exacerbada por varias dificultades encontradas por el Estado Mayor ruso:


> 1 / Resistencia táctica y mental de las fuerzas ucranianas que ha sido infravalorada,





> 2 / Captura de personal y recursos alrededor de las ciudades sitiadas,





> 3 / Rigidez vertical y lenta de una coordinación repartida en 3 distritos militares,





> 4 / Debilidad persistente de la cadena de suministro rusa más allá de los 100 km,





> 5 / Falta de infantería para compromisos urbanos o forestales seguros,





> 6 / Modernización inconclusa del campo de batalla terrestre (digitalización, guerrelec),



Creo que las dificultades encontradas y las pérdidas sufridas por las fuerzas rusas en Ucrania (hay que ser estúpido para decir como algunos que "todo está bien") son lógicas y la consecuencia de varios parámetros conocidos:




Esta es la primera aparición práctica de un conflicto simétrico de alta intensidad y es normal que sacuda certezas y teorías desarrolladas por estrategas durante 80 años,
Una subestimación de las capacidades militares ucranianas que, contrariamente a las fantasías de propaganda pro-rusa, han sido mejoradas en gran medida en entrenamiento y equipo por la OTAN,
Una subestimación de la mentalidad ucraniana que ha sido sometida por el lobby consumista occidental a un lavado de cerebro rusófobo, progresivo desde su independencia y acelerado desde el Maidan,
Una sobreestimación de las capacidades militares rusas que han demostrado la persistencia de un atavismo estructural que paraliza en una rigidez de mando vertical las iniciativas horizontales impuestas por la guerra moderna,
Restricciones presupuestarias (cuando las sanciones pueden estar involucradas) que han obligado al Kremlin a modernizar sus fuerzas estratégicas y de precisión (aviación, misiles, fuerzas especiales) en detrimento de las fuerzas convencionales rezagadas,
Falta de supervisión sobre el terreno, oficiales y especialmente suboficiales capacitados para ser autónomos en las evaluaciones y la toma de decisiones tácticas (consecuencia de la rigidez estructural vertical mencionada anteriormente).
Para reequilibrar este panorama, creo por mi parte que Moscú también ha limitado cualitativamente su compromiso militar en Ucrania, manteniendo sus mejores activos militares modernos en reserva para la posibilidad de una extensión internacional del conflicto, un escenario que el Estado Mayor ruso ciertamente ha considerado y estudiado.
Y hoy, tanto la contracción de las operaciones militares en el Donbass como los refuerzos rusos mínimos enviados a Ucrania (una docena de Batallones Tácticos Conjuntos) me hacen pensar que Rusia para no caer en un agujero negro ucraniano absorbiendo sus fuerzas también se ha involucrado en una guerra de desgaste, tanto contra el ejército ucraniano aún paralizado por sus ataques estratégicos como contra la logística. Fuerzas de la OTAN que sabe, por cierta ayuda concedida a Kiev, que se han visto obligadas a recurrir a sus reservas estratégicas (para el misil antitanque "Javelin", por ejemplo).

Para ilustrar estas pocas observaciones, mencionaré el sector de Izioum (norte de Donbass) donde varias unidades rusas fueron clavadas en emboscadas antitanque o ataques de mortero porque llegaron en columnas en las afueras de bosques o áreas urbanas no reconocidas. Después de varios reveses, el envío de unidades de infantería organizadas en pequeños grupos autónomos y equipados logró romper las defensas ucranianas adaptándose a su fluidez y dispersión. La velocidad y la iniciativa, reemplazando a la masa, permitieron a las fuerzas rusas apoderarse de este sector clave que, sin embargo, estaba muy bien defendido. Y el mismo pensamiento se puede hacer sobre el uso de las fuerzas especiales chechenas en la Batalla de Mariupol.


Por parte ucraniana, está claro que la OTAN ha sido capaz de emprender una reforma muy importante de las fuerzas de Kiev, basada en las lecciones de sus reveses sufridos en 2014-2015 en donbass, donde sus grupos blindados fueron aplastados por solo unos pocos batallones. Estas reformas, por supuesto, se han centrado en elementos visibles en fuentes abiertas, como las entregas de materiales occidentales, pero hoy en día, en vista de la capacidad de respuesta de las unidades ucranianas, podemos detectar las otras reformas estructurales y doctrinales que se han emprendido durante 8 años, tales como:

reforma de los organigramas de las unidades pequeñas para una mayor movilidad,
modernización de un cuerpo de suboficiales capacitados para desarrollar la autonomía,
nuevos procedimientos para el uso de componentes antitanque y antiaéreos, etc. 
generalización del uso de drones de observación hasta el nivel táctico,
desarrollo de redes logísticas alternativas y camufladas,
entrenamiento de combate en áreas urbanas, etc.
A estas reformas militares hay que destacar también las reformas más psicológicas como la comunicación abierta, la propaganda nacionalista, la intoxicación occidental (rusofobia, "american way of life"...) ... que contribuyen a la motivación del soldado sin el cual la modernización del campo de batalla es inútil.




> *Sobre el sector de Kiev*



Pero esta adaptación solo es posible en un mantenimiento de una estrategia global y la limitación de los medios dedicados a ella, por lo que el Estado Mayor ruso prefirió abandonar el sector norte (de Kiev, Chernigov y Sumy) que es militarmente secundario a pesar de una evidente apuesta política cuyos objetivos (capitulación) no se han logrado. Y en lugar de permanecer en este sector del norte a costa de refuerzos significativos, el Estado Mayor ruso prefirió reorientarse en la prioridad de sus operaciones, a saber, la liberación total de Donbass, que no excluye un regreso a Kiev después de la captura de Járkov u Odessa.

Quizás también estamos presenciando con esta salida del sector norte un farol estratégico ruso destinado a despojar las defensas de Kiev en favor del frente central (que ya ha comenzado con el envío de al menos 5 brigadas a Járkov y Pavlogrado), y para traer de vuelta al gobierno, 

Hacer una aclaración sobre esta retirada rusa de Kiev es completamente estúpido, como afirman algunos propagandistas ucraniano-atlantistas, afirmar que fueron las fuerzas ucranianas las que repelieron a las fuerzas rusas, y peor que esta última pretendía capturar Kiev (una megaciudad de más de 800 km2) con solo 20.000 hombres.


----------



## carlosito (28 Abr 2022)

continuación del anterior.









*Hacia una reorganización estratégica y táctica rusa*



Una vez que las fuerzas rusas se retiraron del sector norte, se observaron cambios estructurales en la conducción de las operaciones militares, que sin duda tuvieron en cuenta los comentarios de las primeras semanas del conflicto:


*Teniente General Alexander Dvornikov*


En primer lugar, las fuerzas rusas, en el teatro de operaciones ucraniano, pasaron en la persona del teniente general Alexander Dvornikov bajo un mando unificado para mejorar su coordinación tanto sectorial como interarmaria.
Este oficial ruso de 60 años está demostrando tener una sólida experiencia militar, particularmente con respecto a la guerra urbana en Chechenia y Siria, que una vez más se ha establecido en Ucrania como el principal campo de batalla de operaciones.
Pero, sobre todo, desde 2016 es el Comandante en Jefe del Distrito Militar Sur, del que dependen los sectores Sur y Centro de las operaciones militares en curso. Por lo tanto, era normal, aparte de todas las elucubraciones que se escuchaban sobre él, que fuera elegido para este puesto de general en jefe de las fuerzas rusas en Ucrania.

Con respecto a las operaciones militares, es erróneo afirmar que el Kremlin ha rebajado sus objetivos geopolíticos pero simplemente, no queriendo poner más recursos que la razón en este teatro de operaciones; preguntó a su Estado Mayor:

Secuenciar los objetivos militares dando prioridad a la liberación de todos los territorios de Donbass, que puede ser larga debido al número de ciudades industriales organizadas en bastiones defensivos (alrededor de una docena) y la presencia del cuerpo de batalla ucraniano más grande, mejor entrenado y experimentado; y cuya destrucción será una derrota muy importante para Kiev, tanto política como militarmente.
Intensificar los bombardeos de precisión dirigidos contra los recursos estratégicos y militares ucranianos, pero también extenderlos a toda la red civil de ferrocarriles y carreteras que se habían salvado para los refugiados que partían hacia Occidente, pero que hoy se convierte en la red de suministro logístico de las fuerzas ucranianas y, en particular, la de la ayuda militar occidental que les llega.
Reorganizar los Grupos Tácticos Inter-Armas rusos llamados BTG, que hasta ahora dejaban atrás las ciudades en los cercos, fortaleciéndolas con más infantería y fuerzas especiales necesarias y adaptándose para asegurar los asaltos urbanos. Un BTG reforzado es de unos 800 hombres con artillería, vehículos blindados, infantería, ingenieros de combate, sistemas antiaéreos... dándole autonomía.
Fortalecer la cadena de suministro antes de continuar el progreso en la profundidad, y es por eso que, entre otras razones, la captura de Mariupol era un objetivo importante, porque ahora ofrece al Estado Mayor ruso un puerto y un aeropuerto, una ruta directa a Rostov en el Don que aumentará significativamente la velocidad y las cantidades de logística para el frente sur de Donbass.



> *La escuela de campo*



Pero el mayor cambio que se ha hecho en los últimos dos meses (y esto también es cierto en menor medida para las fuerzas ucranianas) es la experiencia de combate adquirida por las fuerzas rusas involucradas en estas operaciones militares. Mi jefe de escuadrón me dijo que una misión operativa en territorio hostil a menudo valía un año de entrenamiento y a menudo lo reemplazaba en términos de efectividad operativa adquirida.



En Mariupol, los movimientos de los soldados se volvieron más "felinos" y sus ojos más atentos, los instintos se agudizaron, las órdenes se hicieron más raras, cada uno ahora conociendo su papel en la acción cada vez más franco.

Si los "RetEx" (retroalimentación) a menudo dan lugar a una lluvia de ideas en el Estado Mayor, para el soldado en el campo se destilan directamente en sus músculos, sus sentidos y su instinto, y es aquí donde sin duda tiene lugar la evolución empírica más importante del combate y que da a los soldados que permanecieron en pie las armas de la Victoria Final.


**********
Apoyo a la rebelión de Donbass: "Es forjando que uno se convierte en herrero" (alawata-rebellion.blogspot.com) 

saludos


----------



## lapetus (28 Abr 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Es que esa jugada no tiene sentido y lo logico es que sea falsa.



Desde el punto de vista ucro si tiene sentido abrir un segundo frente ahí: los rusos sólo pueden ayudar por mar. Todos los actores de la zona se están rearmando por si acaso.
A Transnistria no le conviene entrar en el conflicto, su economía depende de la UE. Y si se viene abajo la economía cae el gobierno.
Moldavia lleva mucho tiempo tranquila, tampoco ellos quieren guerra.
La cosa la están instigando los angloamericanos, y quizá los rumanos jodidos por lo del gas de ayer.


petroglifo dijo:


> Atacar Transnistria no tiene sentido, es declararle formalmente la guerra a Rusia



No es Rusia, los rusos heredaron el 14º ejército, que imagino fue reducido, y tienen ahí unas tropas de paz. En la práctica usan este territorio para tráfico de armas, hay unos arsenales bastante grandes.
Étnicamente allí son eslavos pero soviéticos. Hay tanto rusos como ucros.


----------



## Mongolo471 (28 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No, ahora ya somos todos libres para contagiar y beber ....



Como en la URSS, mientras los nuevos reyes del partido dirigían el cotarro, se cebaban como los sindicatos españoles


----------



## Seronoser (28 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Curioso día para que haya pepinazos en Kiev, estando Guterres por allí



Pues seguro que los ukras han aprovechado para meter armamento pensando que Rusia no haría nada al estar el de la ONU


----------



## Nico (28 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> He leído por ahí varias veces que la fiesta de las nukes empezará a mediados o finales del 2023 (lo tienen ya planeado).




Obviamente en OCTUBRE, en el Foro lo tenemos más que sabido.


----------



## dedalo00 (28 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *El gobierno de Biden envía al Congreso estadounidense una solicitud de ayuda de 33.000 millones de dólares para Ucrania*
> 
> Incluyen 20.400 millones de dólares para ayuda militar y de seguridad. El paquete de ayudas solicitado incluye:
> ▪ más artillería, vehículos blindados, misiles antitanque y sistemas antiaéreos;
> ...



Gran error, la guerra está pérdida para la OTAN… Dinero perdido al no ver la realidad.

Los mejores cuadros ucranianos curtidos en el combate están en el frente de Donbas, pero están siendo devoradas por la boa constrictor rusa cuyo proceso de digestión durara algo más de 1 mes o máximo 2 meses aquí, luego de eso y en el camino irá engullendo otras bolsas de ucronazis que tienen menos preparación y una moral más baja (será más rápida la digestión), todo eso cerca de la frontera rusa… Preparar y entrenar nuevos cuadros a esta altura es prácticamente ridículo y además de eso, la cantera de combatientes ira mermando.

Si amigos, está es una operación low cost (que ni siquiera le llaman guerra los rusos) con mínimo de recursos, comedida en la acción y haciendo derrochar grandes cantidad de dinero, energía, recursos y moral a los OTANISTAS hasta que entren en razón por los hechos que solo empezaran a verla en la cruda realidad que se les avecina.

Con mucho amor, el vecino ruso.


----------



## Peineto (28 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Curioso día para que haya pepinazos en Kiev, estando Guterres por allí



Sueldos excesivos hacen quebrar voluntades que se rehacen a cañonazos...


----------



## Oso Polar (28 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Al cobrar en rublos, su moneda se fortalece. Les permite comprar con ella a socios como china, iran, india con los que las transecciones son en sus monedas locales. El mundo es más diverso cada dia.
> 
> Ademas jode el monopolio de las monedas occidentales en la compra de energia, otros seguiran sus pasos. Va a crear un gran problema a los yanquis , que basan poder crear dolares en que se utiliza como moneda de forma global.



Respondiendo a @Abstenuto 

No y Si:

a) El pago en Euros o Dólares a Rusia por el gas suministrado sería embargado, por la sanciones que han impuesto EEUU y UE a Rusia. Esto debido a que estas transferencia se realizan por medio el Banco Central de la UE cuando el pago se hace en euros, y por bancos en EEUU cuando el pago se hace en dólares americanos. Es decir Europa quería seguir recibiendo gas GRATIS, ya que el dinero nunca llegaría a la cuenta respectiva de GAZPROM en Rusia.

b) Rusia ha dictaminado que los pagos por suministro de gas deben hacerse en rublos y al ser esta moneda emitida por el Banco Central de Rusia, el pago debe ingresar directamente a una cuenta en territorio ruso, es decir a la cuenta del Banco de GAZPROM. Dependiendo del tipo de divisa usada dólares o euros, el banco abrirá una cuenta especifica para tal operación y otra en rublos, estos para que se realice la venta de la divisa extranjera y su conversión en rublos al tipo de cambio fijado por el Banco Central de Rusia, con la cual se cancelara la factura por el suministro del gas.

Con esta operación se producen dos resultados: 1) Se fortalece la moneda rusa, el rublo, al eliminar del mercado la liquidez emitida creando escases y demanda. 2) Se debilita el poder de compra de las monedas afectadas, euros y dólares, contra el rublo ya que cada vez que se realiza la operación antes descrita, se devuelve al mercado la moneda emitida para comprar el gas ruso, creando más oferta y debilitando aún más su valor.

Juan Ramón Rallo (creo que tiene un vídeo al respecto de la emisión de moneda), o cualquier estudiante de economía lo explicaría de mejor forma y con las palabras técnicas correctas.

Saludos,


----------



## Seronoser (28 Abr 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Mi lógica es que si Rumania invade a transnitria, Rusia tendría que responder sobre todo por ser una región con 2,000 soldados rusos , más allá de ser un cuasienclave ruso.
> 
> Si Rusia ataca a Rumanía, que esta en la OTAN, de ahí a los pepinos hay una línea muy corta.



Tu lógica es del COD, no de la vida real.
Occidentales...


----------



## mazuste (28 Abr 2022)

La verdad es que no somos de recordar ni quedarnos con los discursos de Putin,
que incluso ha reiterados en diversas ocasiones. Cosas de la cultura internaútica .
Pero, al principio de la movida "técnico-militar" ucraniana, Putin ya indicó que Rusia
ha tomado todas las decisiones concerniente, y que aplicarían en base a las tácticas
imperiales. Osease, que todo ha sido concienzudamente analizado, cada escenario
planeado y cada movimiento en el tablero incluyendo el peor escenario. Hasta ahora,
EEUU ha rechazado cualquier compromiso y diplomacia, y han elegido todo pa'lante.
En algún momento (toquemos madera) será el Imperio el que se enfrente a la decisión
de acabar con la civilización humana, ya que Rusia no tiene adonde retirarse y no habrá
opción, porque no dudará en resistirse a vivir en un mundo sin Rusia.


----------



## Prophet (28 Abr 2022)

Pues yo opino que si tito Vladi ataca algún país del OTANfato nos ibamos a echar unas risas muy grandes de ver como todos los perritos falderos de USA se van echando para atrás y dejan al país atacado al son del oso ruski. 

No me imagino a Alemania, USA o UK declarando la guerra a Rusia. Puede que me equivoque pero no sólo se jugarían su supervivencia sobre la faz de la Tierra si no que se rompería el equilibrio. Multitud de conflictos en Stand by se reactivarían. 

Si China ya no puede comerciar con la UE porque están en guerra total ¿qué sentido tiene no aprovechar para acabar con Taiwan y de paso darle recuerdos a Japón? ¿Best Korea se quedará quieta? ¿Pakistán e India? ¿Argelia y Marruecos? Etc etc etc

Saludos amegos.


----------



## Nico (28 Abr 2022)

Vaya!, los ´múltiples vídeos de "victorias" ucranianas con los que nos ilustra de modo permanente el camarada Disturbed, *cada vez son más adentro de Ucrania*. A este paso pronto veremos "_tanque ruso volado en el Oblast de Kiev_"


----------



## Roedr (28 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Obviamente en OCTUBRE, en el Foro lo tenemos más que sabido.



CalvoLopez necesita urgentemente crear un subforo llamado OCTUBRE


----------



## perrasno (28 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Vaya!, los ´múltiples vídeos de "victorias" ucranianas con los que nos ilustra de modo permanente el camarada Disturbed, *cada vez son más adentro de Ucrania*. A este paso pronto veremos "_tanque ruso volado en el Oblast de Kiev_"



Los del régimen kievita, como los terroristas sirios, de victoria en victoria hasta la derrota final.


----------



## Mongolo471 (28 Abr 2022)

Prophet dijo:


> Pues yo opino que si tito Vladi ataca algún país del OTANfato nos ibamos a echar unas risas muy grandes de ver como todos los perritos falderos de USA se van echando para atrás y dejan al país atacado al son del oso ruski.
> 
> No me imagino a Alemania, USA o UK declarando la guerra a Rusia. Puede que me equivoque pero no sólo se jugarían su supervivencia sobre la faz de la Tierra si no que se rompería el equilibrio. Multitud de conflictos en Stand by se reactivarían.
> 
> ...



A EEUU nunca le ha importado la OTAN, ellos se bastan solos para ocupar países y llevarse la pasta de la hacienda americana.


----------



## No al NOM (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (28 Abr 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Mi lógica es que si Rumania invade a transnitria, Rusia tendría que responder sobre todo por ser una región con 2,000 soldados rusos , más allá de ser un cuasienclave ruso.
> 
> Si Rusia ataca a Rumanía, que esta en la OTAN, de ahí a los pepinos hay una línea muy corta.



2000 del contingente ruso + 10000 efectivos del Ejército Transnistrio ( elevable a 35.000) + 80.000 reservistas. Todo ello aderezado con el mayor arsenal ruso en suelo europeo e instalaciones soviéticas de la guerra fria que cuentan incluso con un aeropuerto subterráneo.


----------



## kelden (28 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Como en la URSS, mientras los nuevos reyes del partido dirigían el cotarro, se cebaban como los sindicatos españoles



En la URSS las élites del partido eran unos pardillos que ganaban doble que el último mono y vivían en el mismo bloque de apartamentos. Por eso cerraron el garito, mandaron el comunismo a la mierda y se quedaron con todo.


----------



## Peineto (28 Abr 2022)

Y dale con los billones anglos. Empiezo a pensar que no os enseñaron aritmética en la escuela del pueblo.Cansinos.


----------



## amcxxl (28 Abr 2022)

Hoy comenzaron los combates en las afueras de Slavyansk
Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han minado Merchant Bridge y se están preparando para volarlo para evitar el paso de vehículos rusos y de la República Popular de Donetsk
"Hicimos construir un nuevo puente. Todos estaban muy felices, 46 millones, en mi opinión [costo]. Campaña, no tuvo mucho tiempo". - creador de videos


DONBASS. PROBABLEMENTE EL REGIMIENTO AZOV NO QUIERE SALIR DEL SÓTANO, INCLUSO POR LAS DEMANDAS DE JUSTICIA QUE APARECERÁN DURANTE LAS INVESTIGACIONES DE LAS ACTIVIDADES DE LOS MILITANTES EN MARIUPOL.
Encontré un cuerpo al borde de la carretera en Mariupol. Asesinado hace un mes, con las manos atadas con cinta adhesiva.
Sládkov +18


Nada inusual. Es solo que uno de los gobernadores rusos fue a la zona NVO para apoyar a una unidad que llegó a Ucrania desde su región.
Kozhemyako Oleg Nikolaevich, jefe de Primorsky Krai


El corresponsal militar "KP" Steshin encontró contenedores siniestros para biomateriales en las mazmorras de Mariupol


Un monumento fue desmantelado en la región de Sumy (ciudad de Konotop)
Pushkin.
La cabeza fue cortada en el monumento.


En el centro de la ciudad de Rivne, comenzó el desmantelamiento de la estela "Héroes de la Unión Soviética".


----------



## McRotor (28 Abr 2022)

pgas dijo:


> uno más
> 
> 
> 
> y la respuesta aparentemente no se ha hecho esperar



No podia haber caido cuando estaba de visita sanchinflas para verle como se queda palido y acojonao


----------



## Mongolo471 (28 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> En la URSS las élites del partido eran unos pardillos que ganaban doble que el último mono y vivían en el mismo bloque de apartamentos. Por eso cerraron el garito, mandaron el comunismo a la mierda y se quedaron con todo.



Pues les costó darse cuenta


----------



## PalPueblo (28 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> La palabra más estúpida que escuche en mi vida, cada vez que escucho o veo que ha sido utilizada me dan unas arcadas.



Resilencia mecánica

se han apropiado de un concepto mecánico.


----------



## petroglifo (28 Abr 2022)

Prophet dijo:


> Si China ya no puede comerciar con la UE porque están en guerra total



Si China dejase de comerciar con la UE, empezaria a fibrilar...


----------



## pepetemete (28 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo lo de la entrada de la OTAN a full, no lo veo. Saben de sobra que la respuesta de Rusia sería nuclear. Independientemente del resultado de un conflicto nuclear, los que toman las decisiones saben de sobra que después de eso las posibilidades de su propia muerte y sus seres queridos son altísimas. Un país de retrasados mentales como Ucrania, o colocar silos nucleares a menor distancia de Moscú es poco premio por la autoinmolación.
> 
> Yo creo que la dinámica que opera es la de una rabia infinita de USA y de impotencia de Rusia. USA, con sus chiguaguas EU, está dando pasos progresivamente hasta ver donde pueden llegar. Han llegado hasta aquí porque Rusia no puede castigar más.



No lo sé... al final nos enteraremos de que va el cuento con el paso del tiempo


----------



## pepinox (28 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Kadirov en formación



Pelotón checheno en modo apisonadora aplastando nazis azovianos. Música para mis oídos, gloria para mis ojos.


----------



## Peineto (28 Abr 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Qué tendrán escondido en los sótanos de la acería cuando es la ONU la que se postula como exclusiva para sacarlos, pues lo mismo hay muchos asesores usanos.
> ....



Pensad mal y acertaréis. Aunque si el acuerdo es firme, pienso que a la F. rusa le interesa salvar vidas de rehenes , pero también controlar li salen los captores disfrazados de rehenes. No los hagamos ingénuos...


----------



## El Fenomeno (28 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> 2000 del contingente ruso + 10000 efectivos del Ejército Transnistrio ( elevable a 35.000) + 80.000 reservistas. Todo ello aderezado con el mayor arsenal ruso en suelo europeo e instalaciones soviéticas de la guerra fria que cuentan incluso con un aeropuerto subterráneo.



¿ Potencialidad del ejercito rumano para invadir Transnistria? Si los prorusos de esa region se alzan en armas habria que contar tambien que los moldavos prorrumanos tambien se alistarian. Si no aparece Rusia por alli acabara siendo todo parte de Rumania.


----------



## Mongolo471 (28 Abr 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Pelotón checheno en modo apisonadora aplastando nazis azovianos. Música para mis oídos, gloria para mis ojos.



Entrar en un pueblo vacío, con un par de viejas a las que violar.


----------



## Roedr (28 Abr 2022)

El Fenomeno dijo:


> ¿ Potencialidad del ejercito rumano para invadir Transnistria? Si los prorusos de esa region se alzan en armas habria que contar tambien que los moldavos prorrumanos tambien se alistarian. Si no aparece Rusia por alli acabara siendo todo parte de Rumania.



Joder, esto de centro/norte Europa es la cloaca moral de Europa, resuelven todo guerreando. Deberían aprender de nosotros los latinos, peor fama y mucho más civilizados.


----------



## Roedr (28 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Entrar en un pueblo vacío, con un par de viejas a las que violar.



las cabras tampoco son desdeñables 

Los chechenos son los tick-tokeros de esta guerra.


----------



## Oso Polar (28 Abr 2022)

carlosito dijo:


> continuación del anterior.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias, todas las ideas revueltas que tenia en mi cabeza y otras que no me había percatado o desconocía están plasmadas e este artículo, una delicia.


----------



## No al NOM (28 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Entrar en un pueblo vacío, con un par de viejas a las que violar.



Los chechenos no violan civiles como los Nazis Ucranianos que lo hacen hasta con bebés de 6 meses


----------



## Baltasar G thang (28 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Joder, esto de centro/norte Europa es la cloaca moral de Europa, resuelven todo guerreando. Deberían aprender de nosotros los latinos, peor fama y mucho más civilizados.



imperio romano manda
todos los demas imperios caca


----------



## pepinox (28 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Entrar en un pueblo vacío, con un par de viejas a las que violar.



Y el pueblo esta vacío porque les han visto llegar.

Un checheno gana combates sin pegar un solo tiro, a base de cojones y empaque.


----------



## Mongolo471 (28 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> las cabras tampoco son desdeñables
> 
> Los chechenos son los tick-tokeros de esta guerra.



Me recuerda al ISIS grabando ejecuciones o haciendo batallas con la nada.


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Abr 2022)

PalPueblo dijo:


> Resilencia mecánica
> 
> se han apropiado de un concepto mecánico.



Lo bueno es que no deben saber lo que es la resiliencia en un metal


----------



## Mongolo471 (28 Abr 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Y el pueblo esta vacío porque les han visto llegar.
> 
> Un checheno gana combates sin pegar un solo tiro, a base de cojones y empaque.



Si esa idea te hace sentir bien, enhorabuena.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (28 Abr 2022)

Si te quedas sin comida y munición, es mejor rendirse.


----------



## petroglifo (28 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> EEUU ha entrado en estanflación.
> 
> Buen momento para que Europa expulse a USA de la OTAN e incorpore a Rusia y China, volatilizar Israel y a vivir de puta madre. Cabría valorar armar a México para que EEUU no de mucho la chapa en su caída.
> 
> ...



Expulsar a los usanos de la Otan seria una jugada maestra y subvencionar un ejercito mexicano de 3.000.000 de soldados, dejarian de molestar por un tiempo.


----------



## El Fenomeno (28 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Joder, esto de centro/norte Europa es la cloaca moral de Europa, resuelven todo guerreando. Deberían aprender de nosotros los latinos, peor fama y mucho más civilizados.



Pues los rumanos son latinos tambien jejjeje. Bueno, entiendo lo que quieres decir , aunque diria mas bien que es Europa del Este el lugar por excelencia de la gente mas dura, probablemente por el clima , que es mas extremo incluso que el del Norte de Europa.


----------



## Egam (28 Abr 2022)

petroglifo dijo:


> Si China dejase de comerciar con la UE, empezaria a fibrilar...



Ya lo esta haciendo... por covid creo...
Vienen curvas.


----------



## No al NOM (28 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Si te quedas sin comida y munición, es mejor rendirse.



O los matan de 100 en 100 o de 500 en 500

Rendiciones masivas, en esta iban 40 que se vean. Y sin entrar nuevos reservistas, no hay nadie ya, sólo niños, que será lo siguiente que haga Zelensky mandarlos al matadero


----------



## amcxxl (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (28 Abr 2022)

Te contestare como contesto Espartaco al pirata Tigranes...


----------



## No al NOM (28 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1041123
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1041101
> ...



Pérdidas de más del 60%? Decían que en Donbass había 70.000 Ucros. Están diciendo que hay 40.000 muertos entre bajas y heridos solo en Donbass? 

Vale edit también hay muchos prisioneros


----------



## Bartleby (28 Abr 2022)

Mira si son malos los rusos que llaman a sus misiles Satán


----------



## Roedr (28 Abr 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> imperio romano manda
> todos los demas imperios caca



y el español, cojones


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (28 Abr 2022)

Fuente: periódico ucro 

Tema: Movilización en Transnistria


En una carta del "Ministerio de Defensa de la PMR" a los jefes de las administraciones locales, que fue recibida por la Dirección General de Inteligencia, se da a conocer información sobre el reclutamiento de ciudadanos para "reuniones especiales".

Fuente : GUR

Detalles : La carta está fechada el 21 de abril. Es decir, antes del inicio de las últimas provocaciones rusas en el territorio de la PMR.

Se señala que el propósito de la reunión es "garantizar el 100% de la dotación de personal del contingente de mantenimiento de la paz de la República de Moldavia de Pridnestrovian, así como proporcionar empleo a la población sin discapacidad de la república".









В Приднестровье объявили военные сборы – разведка


В письме “Министерства обороны ПМР” к председателям местных администраций, которое получило Главное управление разведки, раскрывается информация о проведении призыва граждан на “специальные сборы”.




www.pravda.com.ua


----------



## pepinox (28 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Si esa idea te hace sentir bien, enhorabuena.



Si tú piensas que los Nazis de Azov son el espíritu de Europa, que tengas suerte.


----------



## Mongolo471 (28 Abr 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Fuente: periódico ucro
> 
> Tema: Movilización en Transnistria
> 
> ...



Siempre he dicho que habría que bombardear Bielorrusia y Moldavia... son un caballo de Troya.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (28 Abr 2022)

Spoiler






Guterres con Putin en Moscú.






Hace dos días tuvo lugar una conferencia de prensa de Guterres y Lavrov.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (28 Abr 2022)

Varios ruskis que estaban de excursión por Ucrania capturados:


----------



## Mongolo471 (28 Abr 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Si tú piensas que los Nazis de Azov son el espíritu de Europa, que tengas suerte.



Por lo menos no se repartieron Polonia con el enemigo... son tal para cual, sin duda.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (28 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> y el español, cojones



es una continuacion del primero


----------



## kelden (28 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Mira si son malos los rusos que llaman a sus misiles Satán



Los rusos lo llaman R-36M. Lo de Satán se lo pusieron los yankis.


----------



## No al NOM (28 Abr 2022)

Como organizas los regimientos si casi todos los batallones tienen perdidas del 60%?


----------



## No al NOM (28 Abr 2022)

Ahora es cuando Rusia tiene que atacar a los asesores. Son los únicos que aguantan y hacen que no se rindan los Ucros


----------



## pepinox (28 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Por lo menos no se repartieron Polonia con el enemigo... son tal para cual, sin duda.



No son tal para cual: un soviético y un nazi se distinguen en que para un nazi su enemigo lo es por su nacimiento, mientras que para un soviético su enemigo lo es porque elije serlo.


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 Abr 2022)

Pronto en su gasolinera más cercana.

Pero la culpa es de Putin.


----------



## Nico (28 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Mira si son malos los rusos que llaman a sus misiles Satán




No voy a fijarme ahora pero creo que la denominación "Satán" *es la que da la OTAN a esos misiles*, no los rusos.


----------



## Bartleby (28 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Los rusos lo llaman R-36M. Lo de Satán se lo pusieron los yankis.



Quién lo podría imaginar!!


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 Abr 2022)

Recopilatorio fascinante de los amigos de Sánchez y su predilección por el plástico de embalar.

Más videos en el enlace.


----------



## Nico (28 Abr 2022)

Ahora en *Jerson* !!
Casi que podemos seguir el avance ruso gracias a Disturbed. Lo dicho, pronto serán "_tanque ruso destruido a las afueras de Odessa_".

Bueno info Disturbed, cada vez más y más cerca.


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 Abr 2022)

Recopilatorio fascinante de los amigos de Sánchez y su predilección por el plastico de embalar.

Más videos en el enlace


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (28 Abr 2022)

Tanques T-80 U cerca de Severiodonetsk que no llevan pintada ninguna letra o no se aprecia, ¿podrían ser de unidades de refuerzo?..


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (28 Abr 2022)

En el frente energético:


----------



## quinciri (28 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Lo bueno es que no deben saber lo que es la resiliencia en un metal



Que yo sepa con lo de la resiliencia se alude a la capacidad de ciertos materiales o cuerpos( no todos) de volver a su forma "natural" o normal , y una vez cesa la fuerza que lo "deforma". Con lo cual imagino que alude a algo así como la flexibibilidad , mayor o menor, de ciertos materiales. 

Se ha trasladado esta idea o concepto a la psicología, y como contraposición a una excesiva "cultura del trauma" en no pocas escuelas pisicológicas. Por el ejemplo, los psicoanalistas que estiman que, según hayas vivido o "sufrido" en las etapas más tempranas de la vida, ya quedas condenado a ser de por vida e irreversiblemente, una especie de tarado neurotico o "deformado". 

Por tanto, lo de "yo soy yo y mi circunstacia" es cierto solo cierto en una minima parte. Si tomas la anterior idea demasiado al pie de la letra o a la tremenda, estas renunciando a tu condición de sujeto libre y consciente, y pasas a convertirte en eterna "victima"...


----------



## quinciri (28 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Lo bueno es que no deben saber lo que es la resiliencia en un metal



Que yo sepa con lo de la resiliencia se alude a la capacidad de ciertos materiales o cuerpos( no todos) de volver a su forma "natural" o normal , y una vez cesa la fuerza que lo "deforma". Con lo cual imagino que alude a algo así como la flexibibilidad , mayor o menor, de ciertos materiales. 

Se ha trasladado esta idea o concepto a la psicología, y como contraposición a una excesiva "cultura del trauma" en no pocas escuelas pisicológicas. Por el ejemplo, los psicoanalistas que estiman que, según hayas vivido o "sufrido" en las etapas más tempranas de la vida, ya quedas condenado a ser de por vida e irreversiblemente, una especie de tarado neurotico o "deformado". 

Por tanto, lo de "yo soy yo y mi circunstacia" es cierto solo cierto en una minima parte. Si tomas la anterior idea demasiado al pie de la letra o a la tremenda, estas renunciando a tu condición de sujeto libre y consciente, y pasas a convertirte en eterna "victima"...


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 Abr 2022)

Rumbo a Izium.


----------



## amcxxl (28 Abr 2022)

Londres confirma la muerte de al menos un bastardo británico en Ucrania ... Y su nombre era Scott ...




La ofensiva de las fuerzas aliadas de Rusia y Donbass en la dirección de Kramatorsk se desarrolla con éxito.
Durante el día, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sufrieron grandes pérdidas en mano de obra y equipos.


El resultado del trabajo de nuestra artillería en los bastiones del pelotón ucraniano. El video fue proporcionado por el batallón de Pyatnashka. Dirección Avdeevskoe.


El sistema de lanzallamas pesados "Buratino" y MLRS del ejército ruso destruyen el bastión del ejército ucraniano antes de la ofensiva. Los nazis prepararon diligentemente el opornik, pero esto no los salvó.


Puente de comerciantes en Slavyansk preparado para volar.
La probabilidad de su destrucción durante las hostilidades se acerca al 100%.


----------



## Mongolo471 (28 Abr 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> No son tal para cual: un soviético y un nazi se distinguen en que para un nazi su enemigo lo es por su nacimiento, mientras que para un soviético su enemigo lo es porque elije serlo.



Es decir, lo mismo.


----------



## Teuro (28 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Espera el desarrollo de los acontecimientos. Probablemente la fiesta de verdad empezará sobre mediados o finales del 2023. Mientras tanto, la OTAN sigue escalando....



Supongo que antes de finales de 2023 ya habrá alguna "resolución económica" de esto, la economía no aguantará tanto, o bien el frente económico de la OTAN se deshace (lo más probable) o bien estaríamos inmersos en una crisis económica muncial de muy imprevisibles consecuencias. En el caso de España hay unos nubarrones muy negros respecto al gasto gubernametal, recaudación de impuestos, tipos de interes y deuda externa a todas luces insostenibles en una coyuntura de inestabilidad económica. Es como pretender correr una maratón cuando uno tiene obesidad mórbida.


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 Abr 2022)

Column of Russian T-80U tanks near Severodonetsk during the second phase of the operation in Donbass


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 Abr 2022)

Madre mia como pueden respirar ahi dentro?


----------



## pepinox (28 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> El sistema de lanzallamas pesados "Buratino" y MLRS del ejército ruso destruyen el bastión del ejército ucraniano antes de la ofensiva. Los nazis prepararon diligentemente el opornik, pero esto no los salvó.



Rusía está empezando a aplastar las fortificaciones ucras en el línea de frente del Donbass.

El oso está despertando. Y va a avanzar lento pero seguro.

Zelensky va a llevar a su país al desastre. Hasta el último ucraniano, y más allá.


----------



## Teuro (28 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> A ver si hablamos con propiedad, no es el fin del planeta, es el fin de la civilización como la conocemos o de nuestro modo de vida o lo que quieras, el planeta seguirá, estemos o no estemos nosotros.



En caso de guerra nuclear no es el fin del planeta, los elementos más pesados radioactivos desaparecen en 25.000 años, supongo que con invierno nuclear incluido y extinción masiva de especies el planeta estaría totalmete recuperado en cuanto a biodiversidad de especies en 2 ó 3 millones de años.


----------



## Michael_Knight (28 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Ahora en *Jerson* !!
> Casi que podemos seguir el avance ruso gracias a Disturbed. Lo dicho, pronto serán "_tanque ruso destruido a las afueras de Odessa_".
> 
> Bueno info Disturbed, cada vez más y más cerca.



¿Ya hemos liberado todo el Donbas?, ¿y Kharkov?, ¿cómo va el frente de Kiev, se ven avances por ahí, se ha cerrado el cerco?


----------



## amcxxl (28 Abr 2022)

Pridniestrovie esta calentando para salir


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 Abr 2022)

OJO al dato (por confirmar)


----------



## pepinox (28 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Es decir, lo mismo.



Es lo mismo si piensas que tu nacimiento determina inexorablemente tu vida, y si piensas que los seres humanos no tienen libre albedrío, o que mediante su libre albedrío no pueden labrarse su propio destino.


----------



## lasoziedad (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## Guanotopía (28 Abr 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Mi lógica es que si Rumania invade a transnitria, Rusia tendría que responder sobre todo por ser una región con 2,000 soldados rusos , más allá de ser un cuasienclave ruso.
> 
> Si Rusia ataca a Rumanía, que esta en la OTAN, de ahí a los pepinos hay una línea muy corta.



¿La otan apoya a sus miembros que invaden otros países?

Sería épico ver a la otan invadiendo un minúsculo país que no pertenece a la otan mientras critican que Rusia invada un país que no es miembro de la otan


----------



## Peineto (28 Abr 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Rusía está empezando a aplastar las fortificaciones ucras en el línea de frente del Donbass.
> 
> El oso está despertando. Y va a avanzar lento pero seguro.
> 
> Zelensky va a llevar a su país al desastre. Hasta el último ucraniano, y más allá.


----------



## lasoziedad (28 Abr 2022)

*Borrell, "horrorizado" por el ataque con misiles a Kiev*

"Conmocionado y horrorizado por los ataques con misiles rusos en Kiev y otras ciudades ucranianas. *Rusia vuelve a demostrar su flagrante desprecio por la ley internacional al bombardear una ciudad mientras el secretario general de la ONU, Antonio Guterres, está presente, junto con el primer ministro búlgaro, Kiril Petkov"*, afirma el alto representante de la Unión Europea (UE) para la Política Exterior, Josep Borrell.


----------



## Teuro (28 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Es al revés. La estanflación se frena controlando la inflación por encima del crecimiento. Si fomentas crecimiento es cuando la lías porque la inflación siempre va a ir un paso por delante. Mira a finales de los 70's la hostia que le metieron a los tipos para escapar al proceso estanflacionario a costa de meter la economía en recesión.
> 
> Ahora bien, ahora hay mucho líquido de tal manera no se sabe a ciencia cierta si las primeras subidas de tipos vayan a ser contraproducentes e incluso fomentar la inflación.
> 
> Terreno desconocido, esto ya lo hemos comentado muchas veces, lo que no sabíamos era que se iba a juntar con una pandemia, un guerra y el copón bendito...



Es que es posible que sea la estrategia de EEUU, han abusado de la globalización y "podrían" recuperarse a través de un tratamiento de choque consistente en aumentar la competitividad mediante una devaluación del dolar frente a las monedas asiáticas y de emergentes, para ello van a arrastrar a la UE pero careciendo estos últimos de largo de los recursos naturales, energéticos e incluso de la excelencia humana o capacidad de atraerla, con lo que mediante un periodo inflacionario desestabilizar toda la economía mundial para beneficio propio.


----------



## Remequilox (28 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Pérdidas de más del 60%? Decían que en Donbass había 70.000 Ucros. Están diciendo que hay 40.000 muertos entre bajas y heridos solo en Donbass?
> 
> Vale edit también hay muchos prisioneros



Creo que fuentes rusas cifraban en unos 59.000 (o sea, "casi 60.000", pero no más).
60 % de bajas es unas 36.000 entre muertos, heridos y prisioneros.
Desde el inicio del conflicto, PUEDE ser un número de bajas tan grande. Supongo que es estimado, contando como posibles heridos un determinado % de replegados (hay repliegues ucranianos).
Obviamente han llegado contingentes de refuerzo.
Digamos que entre supervivientes, recuperados y refuerzos, deben haber aun entre 30.000 y 40.000 efectivos, en un teatro de operaciones más compacto.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (28 Abr 2022)

buen Q4


----------



## EUROPIA (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## Malevich (28 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Desgraciadamente así es en la mayoría de casos, un comentario como "aquí sólo hay piedras, vaya coñazo" escuchado en el foro antiguo de Roma sólo lo puede hacer éste tipo de gente...viajan para presumir socialmente sin saber donde van ni lo que hay, ni les interesa..
> 
> Luego están esos que viajan y se quejan de que las cosas no sean como en España y pretenden que el lugar se adapte a ellos y no al revés, en cierta ocasión en un aeropuerto del Brasil (Salvador) me topé con un catalán que quería coger un vuelo para Manaus y estaba metiendole la bronca a todos los empleados del aeropuerto que se encontraba porque el vuelo venía con retraso, algo habitual en los vuelos interiores de allí, es como quejarse de que en Galicia llueve...y al final el tipo acabó en un mostrador de facturación donde la emprendió con una negra porque allí nadie hablaba español siendo él seguramente un separatista ( en la mochila llevaba un logotipo de un centro excursionista de Manresa )...como decía Unamuno ¡qué país y qué paisanaje!.



"para que vais a Roma si está todo roto". 
Un chiste al parecer de Gila, que repiten los cretinos. 
España como paisaje, cultura e historia bien, soy el más forofo, pero ahora bien, el paisanaje....


----------



## crocodile (28 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Madre mia como pueden respirar ahi dentro?



Que se pudran, son criminales .


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## Teuro (28 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Desde la barra del bar, si tu subes los tipos de interés el dinero es más caro en principio se debería de bajar la demanda con lo que los precios tirarían para abajo a costa de parar el crecimiento dentro de unos márgenes, pero si ya tienes una recesión en ciernes menos demanda, subes los tipos menos demanda aún y la inflación cabalgando menos demanda, lo que tienes es algo muy cercano a la parada economica. El problema creo yo es que la inflación que tenemos no es por exceso de demanda es por escasez de materias y eso no se como lo vas a solucionar subiendo tipos y parando la economía. Resumiendo la economía tal como la conocemos va a colapsar hagamos lo que hagamos, así que Carpe Diem.
> 
> P.D: Cuanto tiempo estuvo Japón en estanflación? en ningún momento subió tipos.



Es aplicar el manual contrainflacionista, si tienes inflación, para la economía. De todas formas esto que estamos viendo es lo que llevan años augurando las casandras sobre el agotamiento de los recursos naturales debido a la superpoblación. Miradlo por el lado bueno, mejor ahora que somos 8.000 millones de personas que dentro de 20 años, cuando seamos 10.000 millones. Hay que optimizar los recursos naturales y prescindir del derroche, esto es "viable" en sociedades estancadas poblacionalmente y sin crecimiento exponencial de necesidades alimentarias, energéticas y de recursos naturales, pero es una bomba de relojería para naciones en pleno crecimiento demográfico, económico y de demanda de recursos naturales. El problema radica que si, bien Europa tiene "resilencia" para más o menos repartiendo miseria sobrellevar esto, el tercer mundo subsahariano no, y a que no adivináis a dónde van a emigrar cuando las condiciones de vida se les pongan cuesta arriba.


----------



## crocodile (28 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Borrell, "horrorizado" por el ataque con misiles a Kiev*
> 
> "Conmocionado y horrorizado por los ataques con misiles rusos en Kiev y otras ciudades ucranianas. *Rusia vuelve a demostrar su flagrante desprecio por la ley internacional al bombardear una ciudad mientras el secretario general de la ONU, Antonio Guterres, está presente, junto con el primer ministro búlgaro, Kiril Petkov"*, afirma el alto representante de la Unión Europea (UE) para la Política Exterior, Josep Borrell.



El perro Bórrell no para de batir su propio récord de canallería y servilismo a los yankees que bien le pagan.


----------



## Teuro (28 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo no termino de tener claro eso último.
> 
> En caso de guerra nuclear rusia- OTAN, se tirarían bombazos entre ellos. El resto del mundo estaría de espectador flipando. No sería una guerra mundial per se, donde todas las potencias nucleares intervinieran. Solo quedarían destruidas occidente y Rusia....



... y el resto del mundo.

No hace falta tirar ni una sola bomba nuclear en España para que suframos las consecuencias de la radiación. La contaminacióna atmosférica radioactiva de lo que tiren en la costa este de EEUU lo tendremos sobre España entre una semana y quince días más tarde.


----------



## eljusticiero (28 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> ¿La otan apoya a sus miembros que invaden otros países?
> 
> Sería épico ver a la otan invadiendo un minúsculo país que no pertenece a la otan mientras critican que Rusia invada un país que no es miembro de la otan



Se supone que no, pero en el caso de que Rumanía invade transnitria y si Rusia responde atacando el aeropuerto Otopeni de Bucarest, pues yo creo que ahí si que se activa el tratado de defensa mutua de la OTAN.

Sería muy paco que transnitria fuese el desencadenante de un holocausto nuclear.


----------



## amcxxl (28 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> ¿La otan apoya a sus miembros que invaden otros países?
> 
> Sería épico ver a la otan invadiendo un minúsculo país que no pertenece a la otan mientras critican que Rusia invada un país que no es miembro de la otan



Turquia esta en la NATO y ha invadido Chipre en los años 70, de donde no se han ido y que sigue dividiendo la isla
y despues el norte de Siria y de Irak con la excusa del ISIS, pero aun no se han ido

por no hablar de los continuos rifirafes con Grecia, otro pais de la NATO


----------



## pemebe (28 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> //t.me/intelslava/27197
> 
> ❗The Swedish government opposed holding a referendum on the country's accession to NATO.
> 
> Algo fiable sobre esto?



No se si sera fiable, pero tiene pinta de que si. *Muy democratico todo (los dirigentes saben lo que necesita el pueblo)*









Swedish PM rejects referendum on possible NATO membership


STOCKHOLM : Sweden's government does not plan to hold a referendum if its parliament decides to proceed with an application for North Atlantic Treaty Organization (NATO) membership, Prime Minister Magdalena Andersson said on Friday (Apr 29). Russia's invasion of Ukraine has forced both Sweden...




www.channelnewsasia.com




.

ESTOCOLMO : El gobierno sueco no tiene previsto celebrar un referéndum si su parlamento decide seguir adelante con la solicitud de ingreso en la Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte (OTAN), según declaró el viernes (29 de abril) la primera ministra Magdalena Andersson.

La invasión rusa de Ucrania ha obligado tanto a Suecia como a Finlandia a revisar sus convicciones de larga data de que la neutralidad militar es el mejor medio para garantizar la seguridad nacional, y se espera que ambos países tomen una decisión en las próximas semanas.

Andersson dijo que un referéndum era una "mala idea".

*"No creo que sea una cuestión adecuada para un referéndum", dijo a los periodistas.

"Hay mucha información sobre la seguridad nacional que es confidencial, por lo que hay cuestiones importantes en un referéndum de este tipo que no se pueden discutir y hechos importantes que no se pueden poner sobre la mesa".*

El Parlamento sueco está revisando la política de seguridad y se espera un informe para mediados de mayo. Por otra parte, e*l propio partido de Andersson, los socialdemócratas, están estudiando la posibilidad de retirar sus objeciones a la adhesión a la OTAN.*

Con una mayoría en el parlamento que respalda la adhesión, los socialdemócratas en el poder se consideran el mayor obstáculo para que Suecia solicite el ingreso en la alianza de 30 países.

*El líder de los Moderados, el mayor partido de la oposición, también ha rechazado las peticiones de un referéndum sobre la cuestión.*

"Los votantes... no son ingenuos con respecto a Rusia", dijo Ulf Kristersson al diario Aftonbladet a principios de esta semana en un debate con el líder del Partido de la Izquierda, Nooshi Dadgostar. "Está muy claro que los votantes suecos han entendido lo que pasó el 24 de febrero y han sacado sus conclusiones".

*Dadgostar, cuyo partido se opone a la pertenencia a la OTAN, dijo a Aftonbladet que los suecos deberían poder opinar sobre la decisión.*

*"Esto... tiene que volver a los votantes, tiene que haber un apoyo democrático muy fuerte en esta cuestión", dijo.*

*Suecia celebra elecciones generales en septiembre.*

Un sondeo de opinión realizado por Demoskop en el diario Aftonbladet, publicado el 20 de abril, mostraba que el 57% de los suecos estaba a favor de entrar en la OTAN, frente al 51% de marzo.


----------



## perrasno (28 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Borrell, "horrorizado" por el ataque con misiles a Kiev*
> 
> "Conmocionado y horrorizado por los ataques con misiles rusos en Kiev y otras ciudades ucranianas. *Rusia vuelve a demostrar su flagrante desprecio por la ley internacional al bombardear una ciudad mientras el secretario general de la ONU, Antonio Guterres, está presente, junto con el primer ministro búlgaro, Kiril Petkov"*, afirma el alto representante de la Unión Europea (UE) para la Política Exterior, Josep Borrell.



Deeply concerned.


----------



## amcxxl (28 Abr 2022)

Ataque a Slavyansk. 28/04/2022






Ataque a Slavyansk. 28 de abril de 2022
Yampol aún no ha sido tomado por completo. La lucha ya está ocurriendo cerca de las afueras de Krasny Liman.
El más activamente promovido en la dirección de Izyum. Hay peleas entre Kurulka y Pashkovo, a pocos kilómetros de la carretera Barvenkovo-Slavyansk.
Además, después de la captura de Andreevka y el pueblo de Plants, las tropas luchan para capturar Bolshaya Kamyshevakha.


----------



## Impresionante (28 Abr 2022)

*Inteligencia rusa: Polonia planea ocupar "su territorio histórico" en Ucrania*

El Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior de Rusia informó sobre los planes de Varsovia y Washington de establecer un estricto control militar y político de Polonia sobre 'sus posesiones históricas' en Ucrania.
El director del Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior de Rusia (SVR por sus siglas en ruso), Serguéi Narishkin declaró que se trata de un intento de repetir el histórico tratado celebrado tras la Primera Guerra Mundial, cuando Occidente, representado por la Triple Entente, reconoció el derecho de Varsovia, primero, a ocupar la parte de Ucrania occidental para proteger a su población de la 'amenaza bolchevique' y, después, a incorporar estos territorios al Estado polaco.
Actualmente, según el SVR, la primera etapa de la 'reunificación' debería ser la introducción de tropas polacas en las regiones occidentales de Ucrania bajo el lema de su "protección contra la agresión rusa". Los detalles de esta misión se están discutiendo ahora con la Administración Biden.
"Según los acuerdos preliminares, la operación se llevará a cabo sin un mandato de la OTAN, pero con la participación de 'estados dispuestos'. Varsovia aún no ha sido capaz de ponerse de acuerdo sobre los posibles participantes en una 'coalición de ideas afines'", subrayó Narishkin.

El director de la inteligencia rusa destacó que Varsovia está interesada en desplazar las tropas de cascos azules en los territorios donde la amenaza de una confrontación directa con los militares rusos es mínima.

"Las 'tareas de combate' prioritarias de los militares polacos incluirán la toma gradual del control de las instalaciones estratégicas situadas allí de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania", añadió el director del SVR.
Varsovia espera que el atrincheramiento en el oeste de Ucrania divida al país y Polonia, por su parte, se haga con el control de los territorios ocupados por las fuerzas de paz, concluyó Narishkin.
La idea de ocupación de los territorios occidentales ucranianos por Polonia no es nueva, subrayó a Sputnik Alexéi Fenenko, doctor en Ciencias Políticas y profesor asociado de la Universidad Estatal de Moscú.
"La idea circula desde 2014. Se espera que en el último momento el Gobierno de Kiev podría escaparse allí [al oeste de Ucrania] y crear un fragmento de la antigua Ucrania, que Occidente reconocería como legítimo y luego Polonia y Hungría podrían quitarle algunos territorios. Creo que este es el propósito de esta concentración de sus fuerzas [en Ucrania]. Es poco probable que quieran entrar en guerra con Rusia, pero es posible que se hagan con una parte de Ucrania", dijo Fenenko.
En su opinión, la OTAN aprobaría esa decisión de Polonia porque mantendría al menos una parte de Ucrania bajo su control.


----------



## piru (28 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Tanques T-80 U cerca de Severiodonetsk que no llevan pintada ninguna letra o no se aprecia, ¿podrían ser de unidades de refuerzo?..



Un camión que se desvía a la derecha lleva una Z en la puerta. Los T80 parece que llevan un O en la parte superior, que es donde importa para que los aligators no se confundan.


----------



## frangelico (28 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Turquia esta en la NATO y ha invadido Chipre en los años 70, y despues el norte de Siria y de Irak con la excusa del ISIS, pero aun no se han ido
> 
> por no hablar de los continuos rifirafes con Grecia, otro pais de la NATO



Y UK tiene invadido un trozo de España que la propia ONU reconoce como descolonizable.


----------



## Teuro (28 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Mucho me temo que en los manuales estratégicos tienes un "Anexo" que dice: "*NO DEJAR NINGUNA POTENCIA CON CAPACIDAD DE CONTROLAR EL ESCENARIO POST-BELICO EN PIE"*
> 
> Es decir, primero bombazos quizás entre Rusia-EE.UU., pero luego el botón que deja tierra quemada *en cualquier sitio que tenga alguna posibilidad de dominar el escenario post-bélico* (China, Europa, Brasil, etc.)
> 
> O sobrevivimos todos, o las nucelares al río !!



Creo que en caso de holocausto nuclear lo que viene detrás son más nukes. Bajo ningún supuesto creo que EEUU o Rusia vayan a lanzar la totalidad de su arsenal nuclear, puesto que la nación que sobreviva al holocausto dominaría el mundo. En caso de destrucción del hemisferio norte supongo que China invadiría Australia y Sudaamérica donde "desplazarían" (por decirlo finamente) a la población autóctona para acaparar ellos los recuros y territorio, bajo ese supuesto esas naciones lamentarían el no disponer de nukes que sin duda China utilizaría para exterminar controlar a esos países. Ahora pongo otro ejemplo hipotético: Que Suiza tenga búnqueres, producción energética y lámparas solares para crecimiento vegetal que les permita aguantar unos años para una parte "relevante" de su población, pues bien, tras el invierno nuclear serían los dueños de Europa.

Para sobrevivir a un invierno nuclear solo hace falta tener construido búnqueres, una población paciente y organizada y energía de sobra, la energía garantizada tras un holocausto nuclear en un invierno nuclear sería la nuclear, eólica y posiblemente hidráulica si no se congela el agua. También valdrían el quemar carbón o gas natural, pero sería contraproducentes porque a gran escala degradarían aun más a la biosfera.


----------



## Roedr (28 Abr 2022)

perrasno dijo:


> Deeply concerned.



jajaja bombardear una ciudad mientras un politicastro de la ONU está presente es una gran violación de una imaginaria ley internacional


----------



## Top5 (28 Abr 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> El BORREGO dando asco como siempre.
> ¿Energías verdes? Vete atpc, payaso.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1040791



Este no decía nada cuando el antiguo rey de Arabia Saudita veraneaba en España, ¿verdad?


----------



## Abstenuto (28 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> No es que nadie te entienda, es que los mecanismos y sus interpretaciones operativas son enrevesados.
> 
> Y todo por una cosa muy simple, si hasta ahora los contratos decían que verificado el PAGO en euros se entendía como factura pagada, el decreto presidencial de Putin, para subsanar la modificación de condiciones impuestas por las sanciones decía otra cosa muy simple.
> El PAGO se entenderá realizado cuando se haya recibido un COBRO en rublos. No cobro, no vendo.
> ...



Vaya nivel. No he visto ninguna explicación tan detallada de los mecanismos financieros de las transacciones de gas en ningún sitio

Una duda. Cuando dices "*Si no tiene mercado interno que de soporte a ese cambio*, puede pignorar esos euros..." ¿A qué te refieres con "mercado interno"? ¿Consistiría en que Gazprombank Alemania cambiaría euros a rublos contra la cuenta de algún otro banco que no fuera el BCR? ¿Ese banco tendría que ser alemán y ese sería el "mercado interno", es decir el sistema bancario alemán?


----------



## Simo Hayha (28 Abr 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Rusía está empezando a aplastar las fortificaciones ucras en el línea de frente del Donbass.
> 
> El oso está despertando. Y va a avanzar lento pero seguro.
> 
> Zelensky va a llevar a su país al desastre. Hasta el último ucraniano, y más allá.



Cuantos curriculums has echao hoy? Ninguno.

y luego la culpa es de la OTAN, de la ONU, de la ESO, de AQUELLO y de lo de mas alla.


----------



## Malevich (28 Abr 2022)

El Fenomeno dijo:


> ¿ Potencialidad del ejercito rumano para invadir Transnistria? Si los prorusos de esa region se alzan en armas habria que contar tambien que los moldavos prorrumanos tambien se alistarian. Si no aparece Rusia por alli acabara siendo todo parte de Rumania.



Rumania no lo hizo en el 91 sería muy raro que lo hiciera ahora y menos abiertamente.


----------



## Mongolo471 (28 Abr 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Es lo mismo si piensas que tu nacimiento determina inexorablemente tu vida, y si piensas que los seres humanos no tienen libre albedrío, o que mediante su libre albedrío no pueden labrarse su propio destino.



Eso lleva ocurriendo desde los principios del tiempo, es decir, es lo mismo.


----------



## amcxxl (28 Abr 2022)

Se excluye la devolución de la región de Kherson a Ucrania.








El nuevo gobernador de la región de Kherson liberada de los nazis, Kirill Stremousov, anunció que:

1. A partir del 1 de mayo, la región entra en la zona del rublo. (El rublo de facto ya ha comenzado a circular allí).
2. El período de transición será de 4 meses. Más tarde, la hryvnia se retirará de la circulación. (Tal esquema se usó en el LDNR)
3. Se excluye el regreso de la región de Kherson a Ucrania,
4. Los referéndums sobre la independencia de la República de Kherson aún no están planificados.


----------



## Top5 (28 Abr 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Siempre mercenariaba



No entiendo por que se hacen eco de un "accidente laboral" cuando generalmente pasan como de la mierda de ellos (de los accidentes laborales).


----------



## Teuro (28 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> El "resto del mundo" es una puta mierda. Pero el punto es que los norteamericanos y los europeos han hecho poco por mejorar su imagen.
> 
> Hoy día en *África* lo único que ves son carreteras, puentes, puertos, aeropuertos y ciudades hechas por los chinos (por citar un ejemplo). De USA no esperes otra cosa que misilazos... y de los europeos muchas ONGs irrelevantes que van a figurar sin hacer nada útil (o ha hacer destrozos como los pozos de agua que dejaron sin mantenimiento).
> 
> ...



Tengo la teoría, que siguiendo más o menos las de Adam Smith acerca de que las migajas que se le caen del mostacho del rico mientras come sirven para alimentar a los pobres, de que EEUU no desarrolló África ni Iberoamérica como lo están haciendo ahora los chinos porque simplemente nunca tuvieron tal capacidad. Cuando una nación como China entra en escena todo lo que tiene alrededor se desarrolla irremediablemente, EEUU nunca tuvo suficiente fuerza económica para hacerlo.


----------



## Teuro (28 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No lo entiendes: La doctrina nuclear Rusa y americana dice que en caso de guerra nuclear total hay que dejarlo todo quemado. Por eso los misiles americanos y Rusos *también apuntan a las ciudades de sus aliados*. Para que en caso de destrucción, no venga un listo a quedarse con tu parcelita.



Si al final los de la Isla de Pascua heredarán el mundo.


----------



## Mongolo471 (28 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Si al final los de la Isla de Pascua heredarán el mundo.



Pero les faltan árboles


----------



## Malevich (28 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> y el español, cojones



Imperios civilizadores e integradores. 
Persia aquemenida El primer imperio mundial. 
Roma. 
España. 
Rusia. 
El resto depredadores, rapiñadores. Mira el ministro de defensa ruso, con padres tuvano y ucraniana. ¿Te imaginas al ministro de defensa americano sioux? Pues eso.


----------



## pepinox (28 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Eso lleva ocurriendo desde los principios del tiempo, es decir, es lo mismo.



Supongo que tu manera de blaquear a los Nazis denota algo... ¿qué será?


----------



## rober713 (28 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Borrell, "horrorizado" por el ataque con misiles a Kiev*
> 
> "Conmocionado y horrorizado por los ataques con misiles rusos en Kiev y otras ciudades ucranianas. *Rusia vuelve a demostrar su flagrante desprecio por la ley internacional al bombardear una ciudad mientras el secretario general de la ONU, Antonio Guterres, está presente, junto con el primer ministro búlgaro, Kiril Petkov"*, afirma el alto representante de la Unión Europea (UE) para la Política Exterior, Josep Borrell.



Cierto Josep esta guerra se gana en el campo de batalla...lo que ocurre es que los ukros no se presentan al campo de batalla, se esconden en la ciudades detras de los civiles.....ay Josep Josep


----------



## Teuro (28 Abr 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> 33.000 millones ya son palabras mayores , van o por todas, con ese dinero puedes crear un ejercito entero. Es 3 veces mas que nuestro presupuesto de defensa. Debe equivaler a todo el presupuesto de Ucrania en un año.



Ronda casi la mitad del gasto de defensa anual de Rusia.


----------



## crocodile (28 Abr 2022)

Impactos de misiles en sede de mando militar ukronazi en Kiev.


----------



## lasoziedad (28 Abr 2022)

Esto del tiroteo no se si ha salido aqui:


*Transnistria informa de un tiroteo cerca de un depósito de armas*

El *Ministerio del Interior de la autoproclamada república moldava de Transnistria *(RMT), de mayoría rusohablante y fronteriza con Ucrania, informó este martes de un *tiroteo cerca de la localidad de Kolbasna*, donde se encuentra un gran *depósito de armamento y munición de tiempos soviéticos, *custodiado por un contingente militar ruso.

"Aquí los datos para las 10 de la mañana. Anoche, se vieron varios *drones en el cielo sobre el pueblo de Kolbasna*, en la región de Ribnitski. *Los aparatos fueron lanzados desde Ucrania*", dijo el departamento en un comunicado publicado en Telegram.

Asimismo, por la mañana del 27 de abril, en torno a las *8.45, "se realizaron disparos desde el lado ucraniano en dirección al poblado de Kolbasna*", agregó el departamento. Por el momento *no se han reportado víctimas*, según el ministerio.


----------



## El Mercader (28 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Supongo que antes de finales de 2023 ya habrá alguna "resolución económica" de esto, la economía no aguantará tanto, o bien el frente económico de la OTAN se deshace (lo más probable) o bien estaríamos inmersos en una crisis económica muncial de muy imprevisibles consecuencias. En el caso de España hay unos nubarrones muy negros respecto al gasto gubernametal, recaudación de impuestos, tipos de interes y deuda externa a todas luces insostenibles en una coyuntura de inestabilidad económica. Es como pretender correr una maratón cuando uno tiene obesidad mórbida.



El presidente de BlackRock acaba de decir que esta es la primera generación que "pasará hambre"...y se refería a occidente, así que saca tus conclusiones....


----------



## El Mercader (28 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Borrell, "horrorizado" por el ataque con misiles a Kiev*
> 
> "Conmocionado y horrorizado por los ataques con misiles rusos en Kiev y otras ciudades ucranianas. *Rusia vuelve a demostrar su flagrante desprecio por la ley internacional al bombardear una ciudad mientras el secretario general de la ONU, Antonio Guterres, está presente, junto con el primer ministro búlgaro, Kiril Petkov"*, afirma el alto representante de la Unión Europea (UE) para la Política Exterior, Josep Borrell.



Borrell, aprieta el culo que las nukes te van a caer a ti tambien.


----------



## Guanotopía (28 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Turquia esta en la NATO y ha invadido Chipre en los años 70, de donde no se han ido y que sigue dividiendo la isla
> y despues el norte de Siria y de Irak con la excusa del ISIS, pero aun no se han ido
> 
> por no hablar de los continuos rifirafes con Grecia, otro pais de la NATO



Cuando el lío es entre países de la otan es normal que no muevan un dedo, lo más hacer de intermediario, o que si un miembro ataca a un país no miembro miren para otro lado, pero me parece la hostia que un miembro ataque un país, se la devuelvan, y haya que meterse a guerrear para que nuestros "aliados" se anexionen territorios.

Sería como el típico niñato abusón que te da una hostia y si se la devuelves llama a los amigos para que te hostien.


----------



## midelburgo (28 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Tengo la teoría, que siguiendo más o menos las de Adam Smith acerca de que las migajas que se le caen del mostacho del rico mientras come sirven para alimentar a los pobres, de que EEUU no desarrolló África ni Iberoamérica como lo están haciendo ahora los chinos porque simplemente nunca tuvieron tal capacidad. Cuando una nación como China entra en escena todo lo que tiene alrededor se desarrolla irremediablemente, EEUU nunca tuvo suficiente fuerza económica para hacerlo.



Bueno, pero mira lo que hicieron en su area de influencia, centro y sudamerica, dejadas a minerias y a la Fruit Company poniendo bananos por todas partes. Eso es lo mas que les dio, la industria se la guardaron para ellos (en aquel entonces).


----------



## piru (28 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> OJO al dato (por confirmar)



Sería un puntazo.
Los abuelos no estarán para largos paseos, pero podrían desfilar con la bandera por la plaza roja en silla de ruedas empujada por los ukras que se la pisaron.


----------



## Simo Hayha (28 Abr 2022)

Cochinorrusia robando el trigo de Ucrania. Han perdido cualquier atisbo de decencia que pudieran haber tenido.


----------



## Azrael_II (28 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Creo que en caso de holocausto nuclear lo que viene detrás son más nukes. Bajo ningún supuesto creo que EEUU o Rusia vayan a lanzar la totalidad de su arsenal nuclear, puesto que la nación que sobreviva al holocausto dominaría el mundo. En caso de destrucción del hemisferio norte supongo que China invadiría Australia y Sudaamérica donde "desplazarían" (por decirlo finamente) a la población autóctona para acaparar ellos los recuros y territorio, bajo ese supuesto esas naciones lamentarían el no disponer de nukes que sin duda China utilizaría para exterminar controlar a esos países. Ahora pongo otro ejemplo hipotético: Que Suiza tenga búnqueres, producción energética y lámparas solares para crecimiento vegetal que les permita aguantar unos años para una parte "relevante" de su población, pues bien, tras el invierno nuclear serían los dueños de Europa.
> 
> Para sobrevivir a un invierno nuclear solo hace falta tener construido búnqueres, una población paciente y organizada y energía de sobra, la energía garantizada tras un holocausto nuclear en un invierno nuclear sería la nuclear, eólica y posiblemente hidráulica si no se congela el agua. También valdrían el quemar carbón o gas natural, pero sería contraproducentes porque a gran escala degradarían aun más a la biosfera.




""*Para sobrevivir a un invierno nuclear solo hace falta tener construido búnqueres, una población paciente y organizada y energía de sobra*"'

Una conocida es española pero de madre suiza y hace unas semanas se ha ido a Suiza porqué allí hay bunquers de sobra. Curioso


----------



## Teuro (28 Abr 2022)

giovachapin dijo:


> Yo creo que las prisas por darle a Ucrania mucho armamento es porque casi no tienen oxigeno, a los rusos les fue mal en la operacion sobre todo en el norte, pero muy probablemente lograron el objetivo de aniquilar muchas fuerzas ucras, si lograran romper el Dombass que es ahora su objetivo, Ucrania tendria muy poco armamento para defenderse, por eso las prisas de USA de mandarles armamento para aguntar la envestida rusa.



Ucrania tiene 2 problemas: Por un lado carece de mecanismos para contrarrestar la superioridad aérea rusa y por otro se supone que debe haber cierta fatiga en sus combatientes. Sin rotaciones al final el cansancio y el derrotismo aparecerá en su ejército. Los regalos de artillería de la OTAN ayudan, pero por si solos no van a obrar ningún milagro.


----------



## midelburgo (28 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Borrell, "horrorizado" por el ataque con misiles a Kiev*
> 
> "Conmocionado y horrorizado por los ataques con misiles rusos en Kiev y otras ciudades ucranianas. *Rusia vuelve a demostrar su flagrante desprecio por la ley internacional al bombardear una ciudad mientras el secretario general de la ONU, Antonio Guterres, está presente, junto con el primer ministro búlgaro, Kiril Petkov"*, afirma el alto representante de la Unión Europea (UE) para la Política Exterior, Josep Borrell.



¿este no estuvo metido en el bombardeo de Belgrado?


----------



## fulcrum29smt (28 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo no termino de tener claro eso último.
> 
> En caso de guerra nuclear rusia- OTAN, se tirarían bombazos entre ellos. El resto del mundo estaría de espectador flipando. No sería una guerra mundial per se, donde todas las potencias nucleares intervinieran. Solo quedarían destruidas occidente y Rusia....



No lo creas, los EEUU no iban a dejar que los Chinos se fueran de rositas en una III G.M. y los Chinos eso lo saben.


----------



## El Mercader (28 Abr 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Cierto Josep esta guerra se gana en el campo de batalla...lo que ocurre es que los ukros no se presentan al campo de batalla, se esconden en la ciudades detras de los civiles.....ay Josep Josep



Me descojono con tu comentario


----------



## petroglifo (28 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Si al final los de la Isla de Pascua heredarán el mundo.



Algunos polinesios y papues canibales, se salvaran del armagedon, un alivio...


----------



## Teuro (28 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Depende lo que hagas con ellas. Con 40 bien tiradas, se acabó.
> 
> 2 a 100 Kms sobre USA para mandarlos al siglo XV
> 2 a 100 Kms sobre Europa para mandarlos al siglo XV
> ...



Los bosques de Chernobyl rebosan de flora y fauna tras 36 años del accidente.


----------



## Remequilox (28 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Vaya nivel. No he visto ninguna explicación tan detallada de los mecanismos financieros de las transacciones de gas en ningún sitio
> 
> Una duda. Cuando dices "*Si no tiene mercado interno que de soporte a ese cambio*, puede pignorar esos euros..." ¿A qué te refieres con "mercado interno"? ¿Consistiría en que Gazprombank Alemania cambiaría euros a rublos contra la cuenta de algún otro banco que no fuera el BCR? ¿Ese banco tendría que ser alemán y ese sería el "mercado interno", es decir el sistema bancario alemán?



No se, por ejemplo IKEA. IKEA en Rusia vendía en rublos. IKEA-Rusia dejó de poder cambiar esos rublos a euros en Rusia, pero sigue teniendo sus rublos en Rusia.
Supongamos que IKEA-Rusia abre una cuenta en rublos en Gazprombank-Rusia, y transfiere esos rublos a otra cuenta suya, pero de Gazprombank en Alemania.
Una vez ya en Alemania, le pide a Gazprombank cambiar esos rublos a euros, para enviarlos a la matriz suiza.
Si Gazprombank tiene otros clientes que tengan cuenta en euros, y necesiten rublos, puede hacerlo internamente si mayor problema. Ni Target-2 ni BCE, ni Bundesbank, ni BCR. Cliente a cliente.
Esta operativa, muy limitada, es lo que "_la interpretación europea_" concedía, pues permitía salvar capitales occidentales congelados en Rusia.
Era como un intercambio de prisioneros. (Euro prisionero en Rusia -por el control de capitales y las limitaciones de transferencias EN DIVISAS- a cambio de euro prisionero en Europa)

Si involucras a otro banco, ya pasas por las mesas de compensación y las cuentas corrientes en los bancos centrales y todo eso.

"_La interpretación rusa_" es que eso puede suceder, pero para el resto, esos euros deben llegar a Rusia, y ya allí, hacer las operaciones pertinentes (por ejemplo, con bancos chinos que quieran euros y tengan rublos), operando con normalidad mediante sus cuentas corrientes corresponsales del BCR, todo dentro del sistema bancario ruso.


----------



## Teuro (28 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Leete este libro: El invierno nuclear - Carl Sagan y Richard Turco



Que tras un holocausto nuclear se desencadene una glaciación que haga cubrir por el hielo buena parte de Europa y Norteamérica durante los próximos 25.000 años sabiendo que lo que hay bajo el hielo es radioactivo, pues en el fondo no es una mala idea.


----------



## SPQR (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## frangelico (28 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Creo que en caso de holocausto nuclear lo que viene detrás son más nukes. Bajo ningún supuesto creo que EEUU o Rusia vayan a lanzar la totalidad de su arsenal nuclear, puesto que la nación que sobreviva al holocausto dominaría el mundo. En caso de destrucción del hemisferio norte supongo que China invadiría Australia y Sudaamérica donde "desplazarían" (por decirlo finamente) a la población autóctona para acaparar ellos los recuros y territorio, bajo ese supuesto esas naciones lamentarían el no disponer de nukes que sin duda China utilizaría para exterminar controlar a esos países. Ahora pongo otro ejemplo hipotético: Que Suiza tenga búnqueres, producción energética y lámparas solares para crecimiento vegetal que les permita aguantar unos años para una parte "relevante" de su población, pues bien, tras el invierno nuclear serían los dueños de Europa.
> 
> Para sobrevivir a un invierno nuclear solo hace falta tener construido búnqueres, una población paciente y organizada y energía de sobra, la energía garantizada tras un holocausto nuclear en un invierno nuclear sería la nuclear, eólica y posiblemente hidráulica si no se congela el agua. También valdrían el quemar carbón o gas natural, pero sería contraproducentes porque a gran escala degradarían aun más a la biosfera.



Dueños de una Europa sin valor alguno pro estar sembrada de radiactividad para milenios. Y con todas las cadenas de suministro rotas y cánceres masivos en la población ,especialmente infantil, sin medicinas ni médicos para tratarlos. Tampoco es un maravilloso triunfo aunque sea algo. Y veremos si la energía alcanza ,o la producción de alimentos. En un escenario de guerra total sin duda sobrevivirían más suizos que de otras nacionalidades, pero no los ocho millones, puede que dos o tres pasando hambre y saliendo escuálidos del búnker al cabo de años a encontrarse un mundo frío, sin aviones , ni automóviles ni medicinas. Porque a poco que se haga bien el trabajo los grandes centros productivos del mundo se habrán evaporado, en USA hay menos de una decena de áreas metropolitanas que, una vez bombardeadas, hacen que el resto del país no valga nada. Y en Europa o Asia otro tanto. Quizá en Asia haya más ciudades importantes aunque también muy vulnerables por su enorme tamaño y densidad demográfica.


----------



## clapham5 (28 Abr 2022)

MAIDAN II PARTE
El clapham ya lo dijo hace 8 anos . El Maidan fue una trampa que le urdio Rusia a la UE .
Alemania pico el anzuelo y habemus anexion de Crimea . La situacion anterior al Maidan era un desastre economico para Rusia . El alquiler de la base naval de Sebastopol le costaba a Rusia un pastizal y ademas ...subvenciones , ayudas , creditos a fondo perdido a Kiev
Y encima el Yanukovich jugando a dos bandas . Rusia libero a Jodorkovsky , este se fue a Berlin y voila ...habemus Maidan
La teoria del clapham ( que ha sido comprada por una productora de cine de Hollywood ) es que Jodorkovsky fue " indultado " para que diera el mensaje envenenado a Berlin . Algo asi , como que para Rusia las relaciones comerciales con la UE son mas importantes asi que si la UE da un golpe de Estado para tumbar a Yanukovich , Rusia no se opondra . Ahhh la letra " pequena " .
Rusia ya habia preparado la conquista de Crimea y cogio a la UE fuera de base .
El Maidan dio la excusa perfecta a Rusia para conquitar Crimea . 
Alemania le hizo un favor a Rusia quitandole de encima al Yaniukovich , algo que Rusia no podia hacer . 
Ahora Rusia lo vuelve a hacer . Invade Ucrania pero con pocas tropas y armamento de los siglos XX , XIX y algunas piezas del XVIII
deja que le hundan un barco , que le tumben varios aviones , se retira de zonas ocupadas ...en resumen finge debilidad
La OTAN interpreta el no avance ruso como una senal de debilidad y se afila los dientes 
Rumania y Ucrania atacan Transnistria , el " eslabon mas debil" de la cadena . 
Entonces tenemos la excusa que el Zar buscaba para ir mas alla de lo que hasta ahora es el Plan "oficial " . El Zar pedira a la Duma que reconozca la independencia de Transnistria . Todo esta listo , esperando el OK del Zar . 
Si Transnistria es reconocida como independiente , entonces Rusia puede invadirla , sorry ...liberarla de las tropas rumanas y ukras . 
Y no solo Transnistria , sino toda Moldavia se convertira en otro escenario de Guerra . 
Ucrania tendria DOS FRENTES abiertos al que se le uniria otro : KIEV 
Si Kiev sigue atacando Transnistria , Rusia atacara de nuevo Kiev y esta vez , los edificios del centro politico . 
Kiev , se retirara de Moldavia porque Kiev es estrategicamente mas importante . Los rumanos se quedaran solos contra Rusia en territorio hostil 
asi que terminaran retirandose y Rusia se quedara con Moldavia .


----------



## midelburgo (28 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Rumania no lo hizo en el 91 sería muy raro que lo hiciera ahora y menos abiertamente.



Pero en el 91 estaban muy ocupados ahorcando a los Ceaucescu y su panda. Ahora entretendrian ademas a su plebe.


----------



## El Mercader (28 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Los bosques de Chernobyl rebosan de flora y fauna tras 36 años del accidente.



El 90% de la radiación desaparece a los 60 días pero luego quedan cosas chungas que duran miles de años. Lo mismo no te pasa nada, pero vas a tener un 90% más posibilidades de tener cáncer que una persona que viva en un sitio normal.

Lo chungo de las nukes es el invierno nuclear: La muerte del 95% de la vegetación en el mundo y la alcalinización y destrucción de los océanos.
El mundo tardaría en recuperarse 100.000 años.


----------



## Artedi (28 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Es nuestra historia y hasta les puedo defender contra extraños que exageran las cosas, pero debemos reconocer que los almogávares no eran una fuerza realmente eficiente. Su éxito se basó exclusivamente en que pelearon contra un imperio en decadencia total, Bizancio, aterrorizando a campesinos y monjes. En los choques contra hordas turcas llevaron buenos palos y no sirvieron para mucho. Al final atacaron y se hicieron con comarcas prácticamente indefensas, como el Ática. Ningún ejercito digno de ese nombre se enfrentó nunca a ellos.



Lea a Muntaner sobre lo que le hicieron a los franceses en Sicilia. Sobre la composición, creo que predominaba el elemento pirenaico, mayoritariamente aragonés pero también en parte catalán. El catalán de costa es más hombre de comercio que de guerra (pienso).


----------



## Impresionante (28 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> MAIDAN II PARTE
> El clapham ya lo dijo hace 8 anos . El Maidan fue una trampa que le urdio Rusia a la UE .
> Alemania pico el anzuelo y habemus anexion de Crimea . La situacion anterior al Maidan era un desastre economico para Rusia . El alquiler de la base naval de Sebastopol le costaba a Rusia un pastizal y ademas ...subvenciones , ayudas , creditos a fondo perdido a Kiev
> Y encima el Yanukovich jugando a dos bandas . Rusia libero a Jodorkovsky , este se fue a Berlin y voila ...habemus Maidan
> ...



Chorradas


----------



## raptors (28 Abr 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



*Cuando veo que es una noticia de la alemana "DW"* ya ni lo veo.... de vez en vez veo alguno.. nomas para estar actualizado de las tonterias que dicen...


----------



## Truki (28 Abr 2022)

petroglifo dijo:


> Algunos polinesios y papues canibales, se salvaran del armagedon, un alivio...


----------



## petroglifo (28 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El Maidan dio la excusa perfecta a Rusia para conquitar Crimea .



No fue ninguna excusa, los ucranianos habian pactado con los EEUU, rescindir el contrato de la base naval de Sebastopol y alquilarsela a los usanos, de ahi viene toda esta crisis...


----------



## Remequilox (28 Abr 2022)

Exacto.
Es simplemente así, tu has pagado sí y solo sí yo he cobrado. Y cobrado dinerito money cash libre y utilizable.
Si por un apuro existencial tú no puedes hacer el cambio euro-rublo, ningún problema, se lo das a Gazprombank (libre, por supuesto), y Gazprombank ya se buscará la vida en otros lugares (como Rusia, China, India....) y a cambio de esos euros conseguirá rublos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Abr 2022)

meanwhile

las cosas que de verdad interesan

*QUE DICE EL ELON QUE CON 100 GIGAFACTORY DE ESAS ALIEN
VALDRIA PARA " ENERGIA SOSTENIBLE PARA TODO EL MUNDO"*

no entiendo el concepto y si funciona con ratones de esos espaciales que salen en los los cohetes dentro de una ruedita dando electricidad

**

" ALIEN TECNOLOGY " 





*So Wtf Are We Actually Doing Then?

Makes You Really Wonder Where All Our Taxpayer Money Truly Goes To 
JOIN | @NATE1776 *

6.7K viewsNate Burruano, 11:21
















​


----------



## kelden (28 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Los bosques de Chernobyl rebosan de flora y fauna tras 36 años del accidente.



De Chernobil o Fukusima no escapó ni el 5 % de material radiactivo del núcleo. Todavía está allí. Si le explota un pepino de 500 Kilotones 1000 metros por encima la volatiliza, literalmente, y el 100 % del material radiactivo que haya allí asciende varios kms por el hongo. Toneladas y toneladas y toneladas de material radiactivo por ahí volando. Mucho volverá a caer en la zona, pero mucho también será esparcido por el viento. Vuela treinta de esas por todo el hemisferio norte y dudo mucho que la vida permanezca en el planeta.


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> MAIDAN II PARTE
> El clapham ya lo dijo hace 8 anos . El Maidan fue una trampa que le urdio Rusia a la UE .
> Alemania pico el anzuelo y habemus anexion de Crimea . La situacion anterior al Maidan era un desastre economico para Rusia . El alquiler de la base naval de Sebastopol le costaba a Rusia un pastizal y ademas ...subvenciones , ayudas , creditos a fondo perdido a Kiev
> Y encima el Yanukovich jugando a dos bandas . Rusia libero a Jodorkovsky , este se fue a Berlin y voila ...habemus Maidan
> ...



Imaginación no te falta pero lo curioso es que incluso puede ser cierto.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (28 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Borrell, "horrorizado" por el ataque con misiles a Kiev*
> 
> "Conmocionado y horrorizado por los ataques con misiles rusos en Kiev y otras ciudades ucranianas. *Rusia vuelve a demostrar su flagrante desprecio por la ley internacional al bombardear una ciudad mientras el secretario general de la ONU, Antonio Guterres, está presente, junto con el primer ministro búlgaro, Kiril Petkov"*, afirma el alto representante de la Unión Europea (UE) para la Política Exterior, Josep Borrell.



No se horrorizó ni conmocionó tanto durante los ocho años de bombardeos en el Donbass, ni en Serbia, Libia, Siria o Bagdad..., tenían que haberle tirado una salva de Kalibres en las narices cuando visitó Kiev con la otra payasa..menudo cínico.


----------



## El Mercader (28 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Imaginación no te falta pero lo curioso es que incluso puede ser cierto.



La verdad es que todavía no sé si el tal Clapman es un pirado o un genio, quizás las dos cosas.


----------



## El Mercader (28 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> No se horrorizó ni conmocionó tanto durante los ocho años de bombardeos en el Donbass, ni en Serbia, Libia, Siria o Bagdad..., tenían que haberle tirado una salva de Kalibres en las narices cuando visitó Kiev con la otra payasa..menudo cínico.



Yo creo que todo eso lo sabe bien. Aparte de un cínico es un hijo de la gran puta: Un vendido por 30 monedas de plata.


----------



## lasoziedad (28 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> //t.me/intelslava/27197
> 
> ❗The Swedish government opposed holding a referendum on the country's accession to NATO.
> 
> Algo fiable sobre esto?




*Suecia descarta un referendo sobre posible entrada a la OTAN*

La primera ministra sueca, la socialdemócrata Magdalena Andersson, *rechazó este jueves convocar un referendo sobre el posible ingreso de su país en la OTAN* y aseguró que *esa decisión*, que se ha puesto de relevancia por la guerra entre Ucrania y Rusia, *será política.* "Pienso que es una mala idea por diferentes motivos. *Es un tema que no creo que sea adecuado para una consulta popular*", dijo en rueda de prensa Andersson, que aludió a que hay cuestiones confidenciales que no pueden ser debatidas públicamente.

La ministra de Exteriores sueca, Ann Linde, resaltó por su parte que es *el Gobierno el que marca la política de seguridad*, con el apoyo del Parlamento, de ahí que la considere una cuestión "inoportuna" para un referendo. La idea de una consulta popular había sido propuesta horas antes por el Partido de Izquierda Socialista, quinta fuerza parlamentaria, apoyo externo del Ejecutivo socialdemócrata en minoría y opuesto al ingreso en la Alianza.

Linde recordó que un informe parlamentario sobre la nueva política de seguridad por la guerra en Ucrania será presentado el 13 de mayo ante el Parlamento y que su partido mantiene en paralelo una discusión sobre el posible ingreso en la OTAN. Al igual que la vecina *Finlandia, Suecia mantiene el estatus de país asociado a la OTAN, pero no es miembro.*


----------



## El Mercader (28 Abr 2022)

El lavado de cerebro que la CIA lleva aplicando a occidente desde el año 1945 funciona de puta madre en el 99% de la población.


----------



## Remequilox (28 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> MAIDAN II PARTE
> El clapham ya lo dijo hace 8 anos . El Maidan fue una trampa que le urdio Rusia a la UE .
> Alemania pico el anzuelo y habemus anexion de Crimea . La situacion anterior al Maidan era un desastre economico para Rusia . El alquiler de la base naval de Sebastopol le costaba a Rusia un pastizal y ademas ...subvenciones , ayudas , creditos a fondo perdido a Kiev
> Y encima el Yanukovich jugando a dos bandas . Rusia libero a Jodorkovsky , este se fue a Berlin y voila ...habemus Maidan
> ...



Esa historia me suena de algo.
Lenin, un tren blindado atravesando Alemania, I Guerra Mundial, enfrentamiento durísimo Alemania-Rusia, Revolución, Paz de Brest-Litovsk (Ucrania para los alemanes.....)
A ver si hasta va a ser cierta la historia de Jodorkovsky.


----------



## Honkler (28 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> MAIDAN II PARTE
> El clapham ya lo dijo hace 8 anos . El Maidan fue una trampa que le urdio Rusia a la UE .
> Alemania pico el anzuelo y habemus anexion de Crimea . La situacion anterior al Maidan era un desastre economico para Rusia . El alquiler de la base naval de Sebastopol le costaba a Rusia un pastizal y ademas ...subvenciones , ayudas , creditos a fondo perdido a Kiev
> Y encima el Yanukovich jugando a dos bandas . Rusia libero a Jodorkovsky , este se fue a Berlin y voila ...habemus Maidan
> ...



Que retorcido eres, jodio


----------



## dabuti (28 Abr 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Cuando veo que es una noticia de la alemana "DW"* ya ni lo veo.... de vez en vez veo alguno.. nomas para estar actualizado de las tonterias que dicen...



Vi un documental reciente poniendo a parir al ejército rojo soviético y la Operación Barbarroja.

Hablaban también de los nazis, pero jamás dijeron que los nazis eran alemanes.

ASCAZO.


----------



## otroyomismo (28 Abr 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Lea a Muntaner sobre lo que le hicieron a los franceses en Sicilia. Sobre la composición, creo que predominaba el elemento pirenaico, mayoritariamente aragonés pero también en parte catalán. El catalán de costa es más hombre de comercio que de guerra (pienso).



y a Runciman:


----------



## crocodile (28 Abr 2022)

Kupyansk, región de Járkov. Se envían refuerzos rusos al frente.


----------



## Teuro (28 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Parece que 100% seguro que se lia en Transnistria, porque las ratas abandonan el barco.
> Es un poco absurdo todo, porque los ukros lucharon en el bando de Transnistria, pero esta región es absurda en sí.
> 
> Esta claro que es un cebo para entrampar a los rusos. Pero no sé si aquello es lo suficientemente importante como para que los rusos se impliquen.
> Pero tampoco es territorio ruso, es decir, que no está justificado el uso de pepinos.



Ten en cuenta que para un nacionalista ruso, Rusia es todo aquel territorio donde haya cagado un ruso.


----------



## pirivi-parava (28 Abr 2022)

petroglifo dijo:


> No fue ninguna excusa, los ucranianos habian pactado con los EEUU, rescindir el contrato de la base naval de Sevastopol y alquilarsela a los usanos, de ahi viene toda esta crisis...


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Abr 2022)

El gitano sin primos ha dedicado todo el programa al nazi del batallon Azov, con dos cohones.


----------



## dabuti (29 Abr 2022)

DARWIN RULES!!!









Un hombre se quema a lo bonzo y estrella su coche contra la embajada rusa en Rumanía por la guerra


Bogdan Draghich denunció antes de morir que "gente inocente está muriendo minuto a minuto en Ucrania" y que Putin es Hitler.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## apocalippsis (29 Abr 2022)

El "senil" junto al judio "patriota", tal para cual, y los ukros bajo tierra,

*¿De dónde vienen algunos de los millones de Zelensky y Biden?*
en Diplomacia y Defensa / Estados Unidos / Europa / Internacional / Rusia / Ucrania — por Francesca de Villasmundo — 28 de abril de 2022







Un partido en los Países Bajos cuestiona el origen de los 850 millones de dólares de Zelenski.

El conservador holandés Forum voor Democracy está interesado en el origen de la fortuna de 850 millones de dólares de Volodymyr Zelensky . El 25 de abril, Forum voor Démocratie escribió en su página de twitter: “Según diversas estimaciones, la fortuna de Zelensky se estima en 850 millones de dólares. No recibió la mayor parte de esa cantidad hasta que asumió la presidencia”.

El partido político continuó que el origen de estos fondos no está claro. “Y lo que es más importante, ¿para qué sirven? concluye.

A fines de marzo, los miembros del partido Foro para la Democracia se negaron a escuchar el discurso en línea del presidente ucraniano ante el parlamento de su país y no participaron en los debates posteriores. Dijeron que consideraban inapropiado presentar al líder ucraniano como un "santo" y tomar partido en la disputa basándose en las emociones.

Como señala el partido, el parlamento holandés “no es una plataforma para declaraciones unilaterales”. Los diputados recordaron que el nombre de Zelensky apareció en el muy dudoso "Archivo de Panamá" en relación con el fraude financiero. Además, los miembros de su ejército suelen posar con símbolos nazis.

*Anteriormente, una situación similar ocurrió en Italia, donde los parlamentarios de los partidos Movimiento 5 Estrellas y Liga, guiados por el principio de igualdad, sugirieron que luego del discurso del presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky el 22 de marzo en el parlamento del país, se espera que sean invitados a un discurso del presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin.*

A principios de abril, se descubrió una villa en el balneario italiano de Forte dei Marmi, en la provincia de Lucca, que indirectamente pertenece al presidente ucraniano. La casa está registrada a nombre de la empresa de la esposa del jefe de estado, Elena Zelenskaya. La experta en bienes raíces de lujo Elena Yurgeneva estimó el costo de la villa de Zelensky en un promedio de 4,5 a 5 millones de euros. Señaló que la casa en su conjunto es ascética y modesta, pero con jardín y piscina. Y su precio está determinado por la prestigiosa ubicación en el mismo centro de la ciudad.

En noviembre de 2019, se informó que Volodymyr Zelensky declaró 36,5 mil dólares (902,4 mil hryvnias) del arrendamiento de una propiedad. Así lo reveló un comunicado publicado en el sitio web de la Agencia Nacional Anticorrupción (NAPC). El gobernante ucraniano recibió ingresos por el alquiler de propiedades a los extranjeros Khinui League y Siran Song. Sin embargo, la declaración no decía exactamente lo que estaba elogiando.

Al otro lado del Atlántico, los millones de Joe Biden, el aliado o más bien mentor de Zelenski, plantean interrogantes. “Los registros financieros, escribe el Daily Mail, revelan que Biden tenía $ 5.2 millones en ganancias inexplicables, ya que los correos electrónicos muestran que pagó los honorarios legales de Hunter por el mega acuerdo de China y fue elegido como 'tipo grande' para obtener un recorte del 10% en otro. 

*El tabloide británico continúa: “Los correos electrónicos de la computadora portátil de Hunter revelan que Joe Biden acordó pagar los honorarios legales de su hijo por su trato con una empresa controlada por el gobierno chino. Joe pudo pagar las cuentas después de ganar millones con los negocios suyos y de su esposa después de dejar el cargo de vicepresidente. 

Pero un análisis realizado por DailyMail.com de los registros financieros del presidente muestra que $5,2 millones no tienen explicación. Los 'millones perdidos' y los correos electrónicos en la computadora portátil abandonada de Hunter sugieren que Joe tendría una participación del 10% en el exitoso acuerdo de Hunter con los chinos. La revelación vincula aún más al presidente con los tratos comerciales en el extranjero de Hunter, a pesar de las negativas de la Casa Blanca. Conclusión: “¿Joe Biden recibió dinero de la empresa extranjera? »*

Algunos políticos en los Estados Unidos están haciendo las mismas preguntas, agrega el Daily Mail: "El senador republicano de Wisconsin Ron Johnson, quien con el senador Chuck Grassley está investigando los acuerdos de comercio exterior de Hunter, dijo que las millones de desapariciones de Joe Biden son 'otra pieza preocupante de información que plantea preguntas que merecen respuestas'. '¿Cuándo comenzarán los medios corporativos a hacer su trabajo y hacerle estas preguntas al presidente Biden?' ha dicho él. “¿Y cuándo comenzará el presidente Biden a ser honesto con el público? El pueblo estadounidense merece la verdad.

El republicano de Iowa Grassley le dijo a DailyMail.com: 'La evidencia de la relación financiera y comercial del presidente con Hunter continúa creciendo. Es imperativo que la Primera Familia muestre al pueblo estadounidense la transparencia que se merece.' »

*Preguntas que los europeos tendrían derecho a hacerle a Ursula von der Leyen y a los tecnócratas de Bruselas, a sueldo de Estados Unidos, y que quieren arrastrar a las naciones europeas a una guerra militar, energética y económica con Rusia para defenderse diciendo Ucrania: “ ¿Por qué deberíamos confiar en los presidentes Zelensky y Biden, de quienes penden tales sospechas de corrupción y financiación oculta? ¿Podría haber un pacto de corrupción que una a Bruselas y los dos amigos? »*









D'où viennent certains des millions de Zelensky et de Biden ?


Un parti des Pays-Bas s’interroge sur l’origine des 850 millions de dollars de Zelenski. Le parti conservateur néerlandais Forum voor Democratie s’intéresse à l’origine de la fortune de 850 millions de dollars de Volodymyr Zelensky. Le 25 avril dernier Forum[Lire plus...]




www.medias-presse.info


----------



## Prophet (29 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> MAIDAN II PARTE
> El clapham ya lo dijo hace 8 anos . El Maidan fue una trampa que le urdio Rusia a la UE .
> Alemania pico el anzuelo y habemus anexion de Crimea . La situacion anterior al Maidan era un desastre economico para Rusia . El alquiler de la base naval de Sebastopol le costaba a Rusia un pastizal y ademas ...subvenciones , ayudas , creditos a fondo perdido a Kiev
> Y encima el Yanukovich jugando a dos bandas . Rusia libero a Jodorkovsky , este se fue a Berlin y voila ...habemus Maidan
> ...



Ni un mísero spasiba.


----------



## Teuro (29 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo lo de la entrada de la OTAN a full, no lo veo. Saben de sobra que la respuesta de Rusia sería nuclear. Independientemente del resultado de un conflicto nuclear, los que toman las decisiones saben de sobra que después de eso las posibilidades de su propia muerte y sus seres queridos son altísimas. Un país de retrasados mentales como Ucrania, o colocar silos nucleares a menor distancia de Moscú es poco premio por la autoinmolación.
> 
> Yo creo que la dinámica que opera es la de una rabia infinita de USA y de impotencia de Rusia. USA, con sus chiguaguas EU, está dando pasos progresivamente hasta ver donde pueden llegar. Han llegado hasta aquí porque Rusia no puede castigar más.



Que más da ya que Suecia o Finlandia entren o no en la OTAN, no son parte de Rusia, no las van a poder conquistar estén o no en la OTAN puesto lo que le están permitiendo en Ucrania no se lo permitirían nunca en Suecia. Se viene una carrera armamentística basada en misiles nucleares hipersónicos y búsqueda de escudos de misiles para frenarlos. En unos pocos años, si no antes, EEUU habrá desarrollado misiles hipersónicos a más de 7 veces la velocidad del sonido, con lo que lanzarlos desde Alemania u Holanda y estarían en 15 minutos en Moscú.


----------



## McNulty (29 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Ucrania tiene 2 problemas: Por un lado carece de mecanismos para contrarrestar la superioridad aérea rusa y por otro se supone que debe haber cierta fatiga en sus combatientes. Sin rotaciones al final el cansancio y el derrotismo aparecerá en su ejército. Los regalos de artillería de la OTAN ayudan, pero por si solos no van a obrar ningún milagro.



Lo que me sorprende es que den por perdido el aire los ukranianos y la otan. Cuckcidente no les está mandando cazas porque no debe de quedar ni un piloto ucraniano vivo, solo les mandan sistemas antiaéreos que no sé si les valdrá de algo, y drones turcos que están siendo destruidos por los misiles Pantsir-S con mucha eficiencia.

No tienen tropa especializada para manejar la cantidad absurda de material que reciben. Es un despropósito intentar parar a los rusos sin tropa profesional en el terreno.


----------



## raptors (29 Abr 2022)

_" A que cojones juega la OTAN? ..."_

....a combatir hasta el último ucraniano.


----------



## Papo de luz (29 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Lo que me sorprende es que den por perdido el aire los ukranianos y la otan. Cuckcidente no les está mandando cazas porque no debe de quedar ni un piloto ucraniano vivo, solo les mandan sistemas antiaéreos que no sé si les valdrá de algo, y drones turcos que están siendo destruidos por los misiles Pantsir-S con mucha eficiencia.
> 
> No tienen tropa especializada para manejar la cantidad absurda de material que reciben. Es un despropósito intentar parar a los rusos sin tropa profesional en el terreno.



Un despropósito para la UE. blackwater está haciendo caja como nunca con nuestros impuestos.


----------



## Guanotopía (29 Abr 2022)

Rebelión en Bruselas: empresas y países buscan vías para pagar en rublos el gas ruso tal y como exige Putin


Rusia cortó el suministro de gas a Polonia y Bulgaria por no doblegarse ante las exigencias de Moscú sobre el pago en rublos de la energía. Pues bien, este movimiento ya tiene la consecuencia que esperaba Vladimir Putin: la ruptura de la unidad europea frente a Rusia. Varias empresas sopesan...



www.eleconomista.es





Disfruten de lo votado.


----------



## lasoziedad (29 Abr 2022)

*Reino Unido importó 2 millones de barriles de crudo ruso desde el inicio de la guerra*

El *Reino Unido* ha importado *casi dos millones de barriles de petróleo ruso*, valorados en 220 millones de libras (*259 millones de euros*), desde que empezó la guerra en Ucrania, tal y como revela un análisis de la organización ecologista Greenpeace.

Desde que Rusia invadió Ucrania el 24 de febrero, un total de *ocho petroleros llevaron crudo ruso al Reino Unido*, mientras que *otro que transporta 33.000 toneladas de diésel ruso se encuentra actualmente anclado* frente a la costa de *Immingham*, en el condado de Lincolnshire, noreste de Inglaterra, añade la organización.

El Reino Unido actualmente *depende de Rusia para el 8 % del petróleo y el 18 % de las importaciones de diésel* y, a pesar de prometer un "apoyo inquebrantable" a Ucrania, el primer ministro británico, *Boris Johnson, ha dejado la puerta abierta a las importaciones de crudo ruso hasta finales de año.*


----------



## Teuro (29 Abr 2022)

Prophet dijo:


> Pues yo opino que si tito Vladi ataca algún país del OTANfato nos ibamos a echar unas risas muy grandes de ver como todos los perritos falderos de USA se van echando para atrás y dejan al país atacado al son del oso ruski.
> 
> No me imagino a Alemania, USA o UK declarando la guerra a Rusia. Puede que me equivoque pero no sólo se jugarían su supervivencia sobre la faz de la Tierra si no que se rompería el equilibrio. Multitud de conflictos en Stand by se reactivarían.
> 
> ...



Si Rusia ataca a un país de la OTAN se entraría en el primer paso en el enfrentamiento directo entre el ejército ruso y el de la OTAN, como la OTAN es previsible que no escalaría a nuclear, serían los rusos si perdieran en el enfrentamiento convencional, que creo que es lo más probable, da igual que Rusia tenga "misilies maravillosos", bajo ningún supuesto la maquinaria industrial Rusa va a derrotar a la maquinaria de la OTAN que multiplica su capacidad de producción decenas de veces.


----------



## raptors (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## ccartech (29 Abr 2022)

Creo que ya fue subido 

El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Bulgaria llamó a los compatriotas a abandonar Moldavia, dada la "difícil situación" en el país y alrededor


----------



## Teuro (29 Abr 2022)

petroglifo dijo:


> Si China dejase de comerciar con la UE, empezaria a fibrilar...



Lo cierto es que si China deja de comerciar con la UE o EEUU, pues aumentaría el paro considerablemente en China. A veces olvidamos que cuando una economía grande estornuda quien coge la gripe es quien exporta a esa economía, que es el eslabón más débil de la cadena comercial.


----------



## MiguelLacano (29 Abr 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Lea a Muntaner sobre lo que le hicieron a los franceses en Sicilia. Sobre la composición, creo que predominaba el elemento pirenaico, mayoritariamente aragonés pero también en parte catalán. El catalán de costa es más hombre de comercio que de guerra (pienso).



No estoy ilustrado en ese asunto, pero vamos el asunto de Sicilia no parece especialmente glorioso tampoco. A los franceses (odiados por la población) los batieron los sicilianos y la flota aragonesa, con el dinero del Paleólogo. Rogr de Lauria, el italiano, fue un gran almirante, pero los almogávares, aparte de saquear poco más hicieron a lo largo de su más bien penoso periplo. En Anatolia y el Ática se mostraron cómo lo que eran, una horda depredadora. Y soy español, pero la verdad es la verdad.


----------



## Papo de luz (29 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo cierto es que si China deja de comerciar con la UE o EEUU, pues aumentaría el paro considerablemente en China. A veces olvidamos que cuando una economía grande estornuda quien coge la gripe es quien exporta a esa economía, que es el eslabón más débil de la cadena comercial.



Tener déficit en la balanza comercial es una fortaleza.


----------



## ccartech (29 Abr 2022)

MLRS de la Federación Rusa / DPR trabaja en las posiciones del ejército ucraniano en la dirección de Donetsk


----------



## Teuro (29 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Los rusos lo llaman R-36M. Lo de Satán se lo pusieron los yankis.




36M = 3 veces 6 = 666


----------



## ccartech (29 Abr 2022)

se llevaron a cabo varios ataques poderosos con misiles de crucero Kalibr en




instalaciones de infraestructura militar en la ciudad de Fastov, a 70 kilómetros de kiev.


----------



## ccartech (29 Abr 2022)

Hace unas horas, se informó que se llevaron a cabo ataques con misiles de crucero en kyiv en la planta de defensa "Artem".


----------



## Teuro (29 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y UK tiene invadido un trozo de España que la propia ONU reconoce como descolonizable.



... Que lamentablemente España firmó en su día, bueno, en su felanía se firmó hasta la cesión de Menorca. Mientras tanto mira a Japón con la URSS y ahora Rusia, que no firma el tratado de paz de la IIGM porque Japón no va estampar su firma en ningún tratado donde ponga que cede las Kuriles a Rusia.


----------



## Epicii (29 Abr 2022)

Que se viene?


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (29 Abr 2022)

Situación en el frente sur: las fuerzas rusas presionan hacia el oeste y alcanzan Tavriske a 20 km. de Mykolaiv y se lucha a las afueras de Oleksandrivka.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (29 Abr 2022)

Rusia amenaza a Kazajstan despues de su traición: se unen al bloqueo económico, dejan la CSTO y no celebrarán el Dia de la VIctoria


https://t.me/c/1269169425/105379 Kazajstán se retirará de la unión aduanera de la EAEU y abandonará otras estructuras sindicales, incluida la CSTO. Kazajstán también completará los preparativos para el bloqueo económico de Rusia para el otoño: ya no será posible importar importaciones...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Teuro (29 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Imperios civilizadores e integradores.
> Persia aquemenida El primer imperio mundial.
> Roma.
> España.
> ...



Se olvidó de los moros, originalmente también eran "integradores". Bueno, y Gengis Kan sometía a reinos y reyes, pero fomentaba el comercio en sus dominios.


----------



## Teuro (29 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> ""*Para sobrevivir a un invierno nuclear solo hace falta tener construido búnqueres, una población paciente y organizada y energía de sobra*"'
> 
> Una conocida es española pero de madre suiza y hace unas semanas se ha ido a Suiza porqué allí hay bunquers de sobra. Curioso



No conozco como está la cosa en Suiza, pero sospecho que serían los ganadores de una guerra nuclear. Estoy seguro que tienen planes para aguantar meses con cultivos subterráneos. Con energía (parte de) la humanidad podría sobrevivir (al menos durante un tiempo) a un cataclismo cósmico de tal envergadura como que el planeta sea expulsado del sistema solar al frío interestelar sobreviviendo bajo tierra y con la atmósfera congelada en varios metros de hielo sobre la superficie.


----------



## Teuro (29 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Dueños de una Europa sin valor alguno pro estar sembrada de radiactividad para milenios. Y con todas las cadenas de suministro rotas y cánceres masivos en la población ,especialmente infantil, sin medicinas ni médicos para tratarlos. Tampoco es un maravilloso triunfo aunque sea algo. Y veremos si la energía alcanza ,o la producción de alimentos. En un escenario de guerra total sin duda sobrevivirían más suizos que de otras nacionalidades, pero no los ocho millones, puede que dos o tres pasando hambre y saliendo escuálidos del búnker al cabo de años a encontrarse un mundo frío, sin aviones , ni automóviles ni medicinas. Porque a poco que se haga bien el trabajo los grandes centros productivos del mundo se habrán evaporado, en USA hay menos de una decena de áreas metropolitanas que, una vez bombardeadas, hacen que el resto del país no valga nada. Y en Europa o Asia otro tanto. Quizá en Asia haya más ciudades importantes aunque también muy vulnerables por su enorme tamaño y densidad demográfica.



Pero sobrevivirían, si la humanidad soportó una Edad Media de mil años, pues lo mismo aguantaría otra que multiplique su duración.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (29 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Que se viene?



Israel tiene el mejor servicio secreto del mundo. Si Israel indica salir a sus ciudadanos es que se va incendiar la zona y extender el conflicto.


----------



## mirkoxx (29 Abr 2022)

*El ejército ruso ingresó al pueblo de Russkaya Lozovaya, suburbio del norte de Kharkov, hay batallas feroces.

*


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Comentario sobre los combates en Izyum-Donbass:*




Los combates más duros tienen lugar ahora en la zona boscosa alrededor de Svjatohirsk y en dirección a Barvinkovo. Para que el desarrollo de la ofensiva Rusa en el Donbass tenga algún traspié en favor de Ucrania, es crucial para estos poder mantener a los rusos "entretenidos" el mayor tiempo posible y lo más lejos que puedan de Slavyansk; el terreno forestal de la zona favorece a los ucranianos y frena a los rusos en su progreso, por otro lado, Ucrania no esperaba una ofensiva aquí y, a diferencia del Donbsas, *no construyó una fuerte posición defensiva en el área(Izyum).* En esta zona operan fuerzas especiales, paracaidistas y voluntarios y/o mercenarios, lo mejor de ambos bandos. La ciudad de Popasna y Rubizhne siguen en disputa, Avdiivka y Marinka en una guerra de trincheras e intercambio de artillería.

Predecir un mayor desarrollo de la situación no tiene sentido, refleja más la simpatía del autor que los acontecimientos reales en el campo de batalla; nadie está en la retaguardia de cada ejército, no sabemos qué tan tensos están, qué pérdidas tienen, cuanto tiempo podrán combatir para mantener x posición y donde atacarán.
_Apple Pie_


----------



## apocalippsis (29 Abr 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Se supone que no, pero en el caso de que Rumanía invade transnitria



¿Subidos en los delfines?


----------



## Prophet (29 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Si Rusia ataca a un país de la OTAN se entraría en el primer paso en el enfrentamiento directo entre el ejército ruso y el de la OTAN, como la OTAN es previsible que no escalaría a nuclear, serían los rusos si perdieran en el enfrentamiento convencional, que creo que es lo más probable, da igual que Rusia tenga "misilies maravillosos", bajo ningún supuesto la maquinaria industrial Rusa va a derrotar a la maquinaria de la OTAN que multiplica su capacidad de producción decenas de veces.



Imaginemos el siguiente supuesto:

1) Polonia o Rumanía intensifican el apoyo a Ucrania en armas. 

2) Rusia decide atacar algún centro logístico con misiles en país de origen habiendo advertido antes que dejarán de hacerlo o se atenieran a las consecuencias. 

¿De verdad piensa que la OTAN intervendría en Rusia? ¿Piensa que la OTAN puede invadir Rusia como invadió Irak? ¿Piensa que las sociedades occidentales están preparadas para pasar a economía de guerra con reclutamientos forzosos, escasez de suministros básicos, desempleo masivo, etc? Todo por un ataque con misiles a un centro logístico puramente militar. 

Saludos.


----------



## Malevich (29 Abr 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Pero en el 91 estaban muy ocupados ahorcando a los Ceaucescu y su panda. Ahora entretendrian ademas a su plebe.



Lo de Timisoara fue en diciembre del 89. 
Con muertos del cementerio desenterrados inclusive.


----------



## frangelico (29 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Lo que me sorprende es que den por perdido el aire los ukranianos y la otan. Cuckcidente no les está mandando cazas porque no debe de quedar ni un piloto ucraniano vivo, solo les mandan sistemas antiaéreos que no sé si les valdrá de algo, y drones turcos que están siendo destruidos por los misiles Pantsir-S con mucha eficiencia.
> 
> No tienen tropa especializada para manejar la cantidad absurda de material que reciben. Es un despropósito intentar parar a los rusos sin tropa profesional en el terreno.



Es que hoy es difícil fabricar equipamiento militar y una escalada podría suponer la derrota de Rusia pero con enormes pérdidas de material convencional para los dos bandos . USA dispone de unos 120 bombarderos (la mitad vetustos B-52 y apenas una veintena de B-2 ) y 2000 aviones de combate en la USAF más 1000 entre Navy y Marines. De momento los stealth son minoría aunque irán creciendo, pero el ritmo es el que es. En el inventario, de esos 2000 hay todavía casi la mitad de F-16, que no es un prodigio de modernidad ni de indetectabilidad.

Rusia tiene en promedio aviones más antiguos (y menos cantidad) pero muchos y buenos sistemas antiaéreos de enorme alcance, así como grandes misiles antibuque.

Un portaviones americano es tan complejo de construir y alistar que ya están tasados los próximos y no estarán operativos hasta 2024, 2028, 2032 y 2034, cada uno de ellos para sustituir a una carraca de 50 años. Antes se retiraban los portaviones con menor edad y esto hace que sus ventanas de mantenimiento crezcan, difícilmente podrían movilizar más de seis unidades en una guerra, y si son dos conflictos a la vez ,en Europa y Asia por ejemplo, más vale que sean cortas.

En resumen, aunque la fuerza de USA es grande en buena medida ello es porque viven aislados por el mar y se permiten a veces despliegues que dejan el territorio nacional, enorme y con gran exposición desde el Ártico, relativamente desnudo. Esto no importaba hasta hace poco porque no había rivales con capacidad de proyección pero empieza a ser relativo el beneficio del aislamiento debido al creciente peso de China. En la medida en que los chinos crezcan, en USA han de tener en cuenta que ya otro despliegue gigante como el de Iraq iba a se poco viable por lo desguarnecido que puedes dejar el país y el enorme lapso hasta reconstruir el inventario que se perdería en una guerra, te puedes quedar una década solo reconstruyendo mientras China crece. No digamos lo que supone perder uno o dos portaviones que ya no se podrían reemplazar ni en una década.


----------



## Malevich (29 Abr 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> y a Runciman:



Libro extraordinario y tiene otro muy bueno sobre la caída de Constantinopla.


----------



## NPI (29 Abr 2022)

asalariado de RE


----------



## frangelico (29 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Pero sobrevivirían, si la humanidad soportó una Edad Media de mil años, pues lo mismo aguantaría otra que multiplique su duración.



En el fondo los humanos somos como las cucarachas. Podemos resistir que se nos muera el 70% de los hijos y que la esperanza vida caiga a 40 años, sin duda. Pocos pero algunos podrán.


----------



## Malevich (29 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> No estoy ilustrado en ese asunto, pero vamos el asunto de Sicilia no parece especialmente glorioso tampoco. A los franceses (odiados por la población) los batieron los sicilianos y la flota aragonesa, con el dinero del Paleólogo. Rogr de Lauria, el italiano, fue un gran almirante, pero los almogávares, aparte de saquear poco más hicieron a lo largo de su más bien penoso periplo. En Anatolia y el Ática se mostraron cómo lo que eran, una horda depredadora. Y soy español, pero la verdad es la verdad.



Todo lo movió entre bambalinas Miguel Paleólogo el restaurador de Bizancio, auténtico ajedrecista de la edad media, que buscó una alianza con la potencia emergente del otro lado del Mediterráneo como era el Aragón de Pedro el Grande. 
Lástima que sus sucesores no estuvieron a la altura.


----------



## NS 4 (29 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> MAIDAN II PARTE
> El clapham ya lo dijo hace 8 anos . El Maidan fue una trampa que le urdio Rusia a la UE .
> Alemania pico el anzuelo y habemus anexion de Crimea . La situacion anterior al Maidan era un desastre economico para Rusia . El alquiler de la base naval de Sebastopol le costaba a Rusia un pastizal y ademas ...subvenciones , ayudas , creditos a fondo perdido a Kiev
> Y encima el Yanukovich jugando a dos bandas . Rusia libero a Jodorkovsky , este se fue a Berlin y voila ...habemus Maidan
> ...



Pinta tiene...si...ya lo he dicho, al oso no le van a dejar de acosar desde lo que quede de Ucrania en poder perroyanki...o desde Moldavia...

Le fuerzan a ir hasta su hipotesis mas ambiciosa.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (29 Abr 2022)

Aquí una entrevista de hace tres semanas a Zelensky en _Republic World_, tal vez una entrevista algo más dura comparado con lo que hemos visto últimamente.

*FULL INTERVIEW: Volodymyr Zelenskyy Speaks To Arnab Goswami Amid Ukraine-Russia War*


Spoiler


----------



## ccartech (29 Abr 2022)

Las consecuencias del ataque con misiles de crucero Kalibr en la planta de Artem




, donde se produjeron misiles antitanque, antibuque y otros.


----------



## Prophet (29 Abr 2022)

Claro pero hay que recordar que entonces Rusia haría lo mismo y no sólo en países limítrofes y ya no sería tan seguro vivir en Berlín, París o Milán. 

Así que mi pensamiento es que Rusia dentro de unos límites sí puede atacar ciertos países de la OTAN y más si están tomando parte de un conflicto.


----------



## Peineto (29 Abr 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Cierto Josep esta guerra se gana en el campo de batalla...lo que ocurre es que los ukros no se presentan al campo de batalla, se esconden en la ciudades detras de los civiles.....ay Josep Josep



Pepito Borrell, más le valdría haberse hecho panadero siguiendo la tradición familiar que no hacerse putita tontánica. Ahora ya no puede salirse del fregao en que se metió por ambicioso. Que se joda.


----------



## ccartech (29 Abr 2022)

Las tropas rusas entraron en el pueblo de Russkaya Lozovaya en los suburbios de Kharkov, donde estallaron los combates.


----------



## Top5 (29 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Suecia descarta un referendo sobre posible entrada a la OTAN*
> 
> La primera ministra sueca, la socialdemócrata Magdalena Andersson, *rechazó este jueves convocar un referendo sobre el posible ingreso de su país en la OTAN* y aseguró que *esa decisión*, que se ha puesto de relevancia por la guerra entre Ucrania y Rusia, *será política.* "Pienso que es una mala idea por diferentes motivos. *Es un tema que no creo que sea adecuado para una consulta popular*", dijo en rueda de prensa Andersson, que aludió a que hay cuestiones confidenciales que no pueden ser debatidas públicamente.
> 
> ...



Resulta sorprendente lo que esta pasando con Suecia...

Me suena que no quiso entrar en el mercado común hasta que en 1995 entraron en la unión europea _sin que hiciera falta meterse en la OTAN.

Ahora deprisa y corriendo como putitas a meterse en la OTAN._


----------



## Prophet (29 Abr 2022)

Kalibr, 2600 km de alcance. Desde Rusia llegan a París también se pueden instalar en submarinos por citar un ejemplo.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (29 Abr 2022)

El senil no sólo es que no pueda hablar, es que no sabe ni lo que dice.

Mientras en la CNN dicen que hay que embargar esos bienes, liquidarlos ya mismo y donar ese dinero a Ucrania.

Progres siendo progres con el dinero de otros.


----------



## ZARGON (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## McRotor (29 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Madre mia como pueden respirar ahi dentro?




Estan grabando videos en estudios del comico para dar penica...

Estan bajo tierra entre toneladas de hormigon y me tengo que creer que pillan 4g cuando en cualquier ascensor de un piso paco pierdes la señal


----------



## McNulty (29 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es que hoy es difícil fabricar equipamiento militar y una escalada podría suponer la derrota de Rusia pero con enormes pérdidas de material convencional para los dos bandos . USA dispone de unos 120 bombarderos (la mitad vetustos B-52 y apenas una veintena de B-2 ) y 2000 aviones de combate en la USAF más 1000 entre Navy y Marines. De momento los stealth son minoría aunque irán creciendo, pero el ritmo es el que es. En el inventario, de esos 2000 hay todavía casi la mitad de F-16, que no es un prodigio de modernidad ni de indetectabilidad.
> 
> Rusia tiene en promedio aviones más antiguos (y menos cantidad) pero muchos y buenos sistemas antiaéreos de enorme alcance, así como grandes misiles antibuque.
> 
> ...



Y China a día de hoy tiene una armada de submarinos que cágate lorito. Ya jamás se volverá a lo de antes, donde los usanos hacían lo que querían por los océanos. Rusia también tiene una flota submarina nada de despreciable.

El mundo futuro es de asia, y las élites cuckcidentales aún no se quieren enterar.


----------



## MarketMaker (29 Abr 2022)

Mucho movimiento hoy de los americanos en la frontera. Dos Stratotanker y un Globemaster (transporte militar pesado).


----------



## HDR (29 Abr 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> El senil no sólo es que no pueda hablar, es que no sabe ni lo que dice.
> 
> Mientras en la CNN dicen que hay que embargar esos bienes, liquidarlos ya mismo y donar ese dinero a Ucrania.
> 
> Progres siendo progres con el dinero de otros.



Pfffff está hecho mierda es una detrás de otra


----------



## Nico (29 Abr 2022)

No te enojes camarada, afortunadamente (*ambos*) podemos seguir un acontecimiento tan triste y dramático (*para todos*) como es una guerra, desde la comodidad de nuestros ordenadores y tomando café.

La pulla (*de mi parte*), es porque sólo pones twitters (*muchos o casi todos falsos*) donde los perjudicados son los rusos.


----------



## cobasy (29 Abr 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> Estan grabando videos en estudios del comico para dar penica...
> 
> Estan bajo tierra entre toneladas de hormigon y me tengo que creer que pillan 4g cuando en cualquier ascensor de un piso paco pierdes la señal



Tendrán video streaming?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Y China a día de hoy tiene una armada de submarinos que cágate lorito. Ya jamás se volverá a lo de antes, donde los usanos hacían lo que querían por los océanos. Rusia también tiene una flota submarina nada de despreciable.
> 
> El mundo futuro es de asia, y las élites cuckcidentales aún no se quieren enterar.



Escribo de memoria y espero no cagarla en cómo lo recuerdo, pero leí hace tiempo que China estaba metiendo inversiones fuertes en muchísimos puertos a lo largo del globo, con especial interés en dársenas cubiertas de buen calado. Donde cojones fuese que lo leí, lo achacaba a poder mantener submarinos donde les dé la gana, incluso jugando al despiste (como están haciendo con los silos nucleares vacíos/no vacíos/nunca lo sabrás)

Yo creo que esta década ya no es de nadie y la siguiente, si llegamos, de China.


----------



## Nico (29 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> ¿Ya hemos liberado todo el Donbas?, ¿y Kharkov?, ¿cómo va el frente de Kiev, se ven avances por ahí, se ha cerrado el cerco?




Por las noticias más recientes los rusos van avanzando en todos los frentes, lentamente, pero de un modo sólido y constante.

Donbass no creo que dure más de un mes (a este ritmo), Kiev dudo que lo ataquen (para ocuparlo digo) y Kharkov dependerá de ciertos criterios que no puedo conocer.

Pero en general van a buen paso. Me da la sensación de que la falta de "pullas y decires" por parte de Zelinsky, son un síntoma de que las noticias que maneja no son muy buenas.


----------



## Abstenuto (29 Abr 2022)

Para cerrar el espacio aéreo primero tienes que cargarte los antiaéreos, principalmente los S-400 (o más o menos neutralizarlos como hace Rusia con los ·-300 ucranianos). No sé si la OTAN podría hacerlo pero parece complicado


----------



## Nico (29 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Kupyansk, región de Járkov. Se envían refuerzos rusos al frente.





Imposible !!, el camarada @Disturbed ya nos avisó que no quedan vehículos rusos en ninguno de los frentes, los ucranianos los han hecho polvo. Ese vídeo es, o bien falso, o bien un chroma.


----------



## Red Star (29 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> MAIDAN II PARTE
> El clapham ya lo dijo hace 8 anos . El Maidan fue una trampa que le urdio Rusia a la UE .
> Alemania pico el anzuelo y habemus anexion de Crimea . La situacion anterior al Maidan era un desastre economico para Rusia . El alquiler de la base naval de Sebastopol le costaba a Rusia un pastizal y ademas ...subvenciones , ayudas , creditos a fondo perdido a Kiev
> Y encima el Yanukovich jugando a dos bandas . Rusia libero a Jodorkovsky , este se fue a Berlin y voila ...habemus Maidan
> ...



No sé si estaba planeado así, pero es lo que yo habría hecho.
Creo que los rusos no se quedarán sólo con Ucrania, sino con toda Moldavia si es posible y se presenta la ocasión.


----------



## Homero+10 (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## ZARGON (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## McNulty (29 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Por las noticias más recientes los rusos van avanzando en todos los frentes, lentamente, pero de un modo sólido y constante.
> 
> Donbass no creo que dure más de un mes (a este ritmo), Kiev dudo que lo ataquen (para ocuparlo digo) y Kharkov dependerá de ciertos criterios que no puedo conocer.
> 
> Pero en general van a buen paso. Me da la sensación de que la falta de "pullas y decires" por parte de Zelinsky, son un síntoma de que las noticias que maneja no son muy buenas.



Creo que mucho más tiempo. Tanto Kramatorsk como Slavyansk son un megafortín ucraniano. Salvo que las embolsen claro, pero el corredor desde dnipro debe estar muy militarizado también, y desde ahí entra todo tipo de refuerzos hacia el donbass. Y en el frente de Donestk no han avanzado nada los rusos. Lo del donbass nos llevará a septiembre por lo menos. A ver como lo plantean los rusos, tengo mucha curiosidad.


----------



## Abstenuto (29 Abr 2022)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1041348
> Mucho movimiento hoy de los americanos en la frontera. Dos Stratotanker y un Globemaster (transporte militar pesado).



El Globemaster va por Turquía


----------



## Homero+10 (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (29 Abr 2022)

Pilotos Ucranios ya están ya entrenando con F16s.....

Yo no veo a los rusos con las calandracas bien agarradas, luego vienen los lamentos...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Abr 2022)

para bombardear el imperio demoniaco no hace falta invadirlo



Prophet dijo:


> Imaginemos el siguiente supuesto:
> 
> 1) Polonia o Rumanía intensifican el apoyo a Ucrania en armas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Azrael_II (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Abr 2022)

el imperio pederasta esta teniendo avances PIRRICOS si es que avanza. Y pronto vendra el 155, los artilleros se estan entrenando ya en aplastar latas del imperio a 60 km con precision laser.

A menos que el khan ordene la mobilizacion masiva no va a poder igualar la apuesta. Las charratas del imperio se fundiran en el paisaje a ritmos cada vez mas acelerados.

Estimo que el 8 de mayo tras otra false flag del FSB declarara la conscripcion forzosa por estado de guerra.


----------



## -carrancas (29 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> el imperio pederasta esta teniendo avances PIRRICOS si es que avanza. Y pronto vendra el 155, los artilleros se estan entrenando ya en aplastar latas del imperio a 60 km con precision laser.
> 
> A menos que el khan ordene la mobilizacion masiva no va a poder igualar la apuesta. Las charratas del imperio se fundiran en el paisaje a ritmos cada vez mas acelerados.
> 
> Estimo que el 8 de mayo tras otra false flag del FSB declarara la conscripcion forzosa por estado de guerra.



bot a sueldo de este 
supongo que con imperio pederasta se referira a el.


----------



## Nefersen (29 Abr 2022)

Prophet dijo:


> ¿De verdad piensa que la OTAN intervendría en Rusia? ¿Piensa que la OTAN puede invadir Rusia como invadió Irak? ¿Piensa que las sociedades occidentales están preparadas para pasar a economía de guerra con reclutamientos forzosos, escasez de suministros básicos, desempleo masivo, etc? Todo por un ataque con misiles a un centro logístico puramente militar.
> 
> Saludos.



Inicialmente intervendrían los ejércitos profesionales de la Otan. Para cuando la gente común se diese cuenta, estaríamos metidos en un conflicto mundial de consecuencias imprevisibles. La escasez de suministros, el desempleo y los reclutamientos forzosos, ocurrirían mucho después. Incluso en la II guerra mundial, Alemania no recurrió a esas medidas hasta finales del 44.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Abr 2022)

a la velocidad que va la guerra relampago eso lo completarian en 20 semanas tras dejarse 60K muertos, y 200K mutilados.



Homero+10 dijo:


>


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Abr 2022)

Los ejercitos de la OTAN estan a un nivel tecnologico muy superior al de la horda, laminarian las defensas e infraestructuras de la horda sin poner triste pie en las fronteras de mordor e ya. Le hundieron el mosca con una facilidad pasmosa, todos los sistemas antiaereos y demas son propaganda chusquera. No hace falta poner bota para descolonizar ese imperio, ya hay 100 etnias diferentes sobre el terreno dispuestos a librarse del yugo.





Nefersen dijo:


> Inicialmente intervendrían los ejércitos profesionales de la Otan. Para cuando la gente común se diese cuenta, estaríamos metidos en un conflicto mundial de consecuencias imprevisibles. La escasez de suministros, el desempleo y los reclutamientos forzosos, ocurrirían mucho después. Incluso en la II guerra mundial, Alemania no recurrió a esas medidas hasta finales del 44.


----------



## Patatas bravas (29 Abr 2022)

Hacen la guerra en Ucrania, pero ay no, no me ataquen en mi pais.
Es hora de borrar Moskva del mapa. Putin criminal hijo de puta.


----------



## -carrancas (29 Abr 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Hacen la guerra en Ucrania, pero ay no, no me ataquen en mi pais.
> Es hora de borrar Moskva del mapa. Putin criminal hijo de puta.




hay que.....pues estas tardando, aceptan voluntarios y haznos el favor de llevarte al perro.

mucho bravo guerrero veo por aqui.


----------



## Abstenuto (29 Abr 2022)

Pues no me lo imagino

¿Has visto muchos ataques como ese?

La OTAN se enfrentaría a varios batallones de S-400 seguramente (complementados por otros de corto y medio alcance: BUK, Pantsir, OSA...). No creo que ahora tenga desplegado más que lo suficiente dada la inferioridad del enemigo (y que se los pueden destruir, de hecho algún S-300 y Pantsirs han caído). Por eso seguramente haya brechas que pueden ser explotadas


----------



## No al NOM (29 Abr 2022)

[


McRotor dijo:


> Estan grabando videos en estudios del comico para dar penica...
> 
> Estan bajo tierra entre toneladas de hormigon y me tengo que creer que pillan 4g cuando en cualquier ascensor de un piso paco pierdes la señal



No tiene porqué pillar cobertura abajo, puede grabar el vídeo y subir alguien arriba para pillar cobertura y enviarlo.

Pero por otra parte la mayor rareza de esta guerra es Azovstal. Dará para peli o serie


----------



## Nefersen (29 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Los ejercitos de la OTAN estan a un nivel tecnologico muy superior al de la horda, laminarian las defensas e infraestructuras de la horda sin poner triste pie en las fronteras de mordor e ya. Le hundieron el mosca con una facilidad pasmosa, todos los sistemas antiaereos y demas son propaganda chusquera. No hace falta poner bota para descolonizar ese imperio, ya hay 100 etnias diferentes sobre el terreno dispuestos a librarse del yugo.



¿Y alguna idea de qué hacer con las 6200 cabezas nucleares que tienen apuntando a todas las capitales de Occidente, algunas de las cuales están a 2 o tres minutos de un lanzamiento en Kaliningrado?


----------



## Simo Hayha (29 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> el imperio pederasta esta teniendo avances PIRRICOS si es que avanza. Y pronto vendra el 155, los artilleros se estan entrenando ya en aplastar latas del imperio a 60 km con precision laser.
> 
> A menos que el khan ordene la mobilizacion masiva no va a poder igualar la apuesta. Las charratas del imperio se fundiran en el paisaje a ritmos cada vez mas acelerados.
> 
> Estimo que el 8 de mayo tras otra false flag del FSB declarara la conscripcion forzosa por estado de guerra.



Entonces veremos columnas de ladas llenos de Dimitris cuarentones con problemas de alcoholismo en pantalones de chandal dirigirse a Ucrania. Eso si aciertan ese día a ponerse los pantalones, si no les veremomos en gayumbos.


----------



## imaginARIO (29 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> a la velocidad que va la guerra relampago eso lo completarian en 20 semanas tras dejarse 60K muertos, y 200K mutilados.



Pues fíjate EE.UU. en Vietnam, se tiraron más de una década, y para salir corriendo en helicóptero, y eso que era un país tercermundista.
Algunos piensan que la guerra es como un puto videojuego y dura una o dos tardes.

eso no es nada comparado con lo que queman cualquier día en Paris y otras ciudades de ese país otánico.


----------



## Simo Hayha (29 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> ¿Y alguna idea de qué hacer con las 6200 cabezas nucleares que tienen apuntando a todas las capitales de Occidente, algunas de las cuales están a 2 o tres minutos de un lanzamiento en Kaliningrado?



Antes: los rusos tomarán europa con columnas kiloméricas de sus inbatibles T72
Ahora: los rusos os matarán a distancia con sus misiles nucleares
Después: rusia renacerá de sus cenizas y derrotará a la OTAN


----------



## Simo Hayha (29 Abr 2022)

Los M270 MLRS ya están en el frente del este de Ucrania y hay reportes de que se oyen lamentos entre los orcorrusos que no tenían bien agarradas las calandracas.


----------



## raptors (29 Abr 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Entrar en un pueblo vacío, con un par de viejas a las que violar.



*A la mejor* una de esas viejas es tu m@m@... _jaja_


----------



## Oso Polar (29 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Para cerrar el espacio aéreo primero tienes que cargarte los antiaéreos, principalmente los S-400 (o más o menos neutralizarlos como hace Rusia con los ·-300 ucranianos). No sé si la OTAN podría hacerlo pero parece complicado



Destruir cualquier activo estratégico es una escalada directa a una guerra nuclear primero táctica y minutos después a una estratégica y los S-400 son activos estratégicos para Rusia como lo son los portaviones para EEUU:

Wiki:

Los países poseedores de armas nucleares disponen de unos planes de guerra prediseñados para su uso, que se conocen en Estados Unidos y el Reino Unido como *SIOP* (_plan único de operaciones integradas_) cuando se refieren al propio y RISOP (_plan único de operaciones integradas del "bando rojo"_) cuando se refieren al enemigo. Estos planes determinan unas listas de objetivos y estrategias básicos, que se pueden adaptar parcialmente al conflicto real. El SIOP parte de unos conjuntos de objetivos esenciales denominados _opciones de ataque limitado_ (_limited attack options_, LAO), _opciones de ataque regional_ (_regional attack options_, RAO) u _opciones de ataque selectivo_ (_selected attack options_, SAO), que se pueden ir escalando hasta llegar a las _opciones de ataque mayor_ (_major attack options_, MAO). Convencionalmente, se considera que existen cuatro niveles


*MAO-1* (ataque contrafuerza): Dirigido contra las fuerzas nucleares del enemigo: silos de misiles, bases de misiles en camiones o trenes, bases de submarinos, aeropuertos primarios, instalaciones de almacenamiento de cabezas nucleares, el complejo tecnológico-industrial de producción de las mismas y las instalaciones esenciales de mando, control, comunicaciones e inteligencia, pero tratando de evitar las áreas urbanas y las fuerzas no nucleares.
*MAO-2* (ataque contrafuerza extendido): Dirigido contra todos los blancos del MAO-1 más: puertos y aeropuertos secundarios, arsenales, jerarquía militar y unidades seleccionadas de la fuerza militar no nuclear, flotas de superficie y redes de mando, control, comunicaciones e inteligencia no nucleares.
*MAO-3* (ataque contravalor limitado): Dirigido contra todos los blancos del MAO-1 y el MAO-2 más las instalaciones de la jerarquía político-administrativa del enemigo.
*MAO-4* (ataque contravalor extendido): Dirigido contra todos los blancos del MAO-1, el MAO-2 y el MAO-3 más las instalaciones esenciales de la sociedad enemiga (blancos económicos): refinerías, centrales de producción de energía eléctrica, polígonos industriales —sobre todo los vinculados con la industria militar o tecnológica— y concentraciones humanas de gran importancia demográfica. Obsérvese que al realizarse la batalla a nivel MAO-3 la dirigencia política quedaría inhabilitada, por lo que casi de manera automática saltaría a nivel MAO-4. Los planes de ataque del tipo SIOP/RISOP MAO-4 configuran lo que ha venido en denominarse *guerra termonuclear total*.

*Credibilidad nuclear[editar]*

Las pruebas nucleares se realizan, entre otras razones, para demostrar que un país es capaz técnicamente de desplegar armamento nuclear. En la imagen una prueba realizada por Estados Unidos en el Pacífico.
Es la base sobre la que descansa la disuasión nuclear. Se mantiene por el convencimiento de que, en caso de agresión, el adversario no dudará en utilizar su armamento nuclear. Además se fundamenta también en la certeza de que política, militar y técnicamente, las fuerzas estratégicas propias serán en cualquier caso capaces de alcanzar al agresor, incluso, después de un primer ataque. Los tres factores que caracterizan la credibilidad nuclear son:


Posibilidad técnica de alcanzar al enemigo.
Existencia de una amplia gama de armas nucleares.
Certeza o compromiso de que serán empleadas en caso necesario.
*Estrategia contrafuerza[editar]*
Estrategia específica dentro de la estrategia de la disuasión, que trata de disponer de los medios nucleares necesarios llamados Fuerzas de Primer Ataque, para destruir o reducir a límites tolerables la capacidad de respuesta o represalia del enemigo, es decir, las Fuerzas de Segundo Ataque.56

*Estrategia contravalor[editar]*
Tiene la finalidad de destruir los núcleos urbanos y los recursos del adversario y descansa en la existencia de las Fuerzas de Segundo Ataque, que son las que llevan a cabo una respuesta cuando se ha sufrido un primer ataque nuclear conducido por el enemigo. En realidad, son las fuerzas nucleares residuales que han sobrevivido a aquel ataque y que se lanzan en represalia.


----------



## Magick (29 Abr 2022)

M.O.D. - Se enviarán aproximadamente 8.000 soldados británicos a Europa del Este para participar en ejercicios militares diseñados para combatir la agresión rusa. Decenas de tanques y más de 100 vehículos blindados de combate también se enviarán a los lugares este verano


----------



## Magick (29 Abr 2022)

RT:

El Reino Unido pide una " OTAN global"
La FM británica Liz Truss dice que una " OTAN global" necesita armar a Taiwán, como Ucrania.

El orden mundial creado después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial y la Guerra Fría ya no funciona, por lo que Occidente necesita "una OTAN global" para perseguir la geopolítica de nuevo, argumentó la Secretaria de Asuntos Exteriores del Reino Unido, Liz Truss, en un importante discurso de política exterior el miércoles.

Sin embargo, sus ambiciones fueron más allá de Europa, ya que Truss denunció la "falsa elección entre la seguridad euroatlántica y la seguridad del Indopacífico".

“En el mundo moderno necesitamos ambas cosas. Necesitamos una OTAN global", dijo. "Y debemos asegurarnos de que democracias como Taiwán puedan defenderse".


----------



## Simo Hayha (29 Abr 2022)

Ucrania ha recibido recientemente lanzadores de misiles con hasta 300 km de alcance. Suficiente para enseñar modales en ciudades medianas del suroeste orcorruso


----------



## Simo Hayha (29 Abr 2022)

Un participante de última hora en el campeonato de lanzamiento de torreta (la tripulación está bien, no os preocupeis)


----------



## Simo Hayha (29 Abr 2022)

Dinamarca también está mu preocupá por las amenazas orcorrusas, por lo que solo mandará blindados a Ucrania, pero se cortarán de mandar las pegatinas de la Patrulla Canina.


----------



## Julc (29 Abr 2022)

Nos lo tendremos que imaginar, porque hacer, no hacen nada más que ladrar desde la barrera.


----------



## Simo Hayha (29 Abr 2022)

El parlamento alemán aprueba el envío de armamento pesado a Ucrania. Como se dice calandracas en alemán?


----------



## Simo Hayha (29 Abr 2022)

España, esta vez sí, del lado correcto de la historia

Da rabia, eh? filocochinos


----------



## Nico (29 Abr 2022)

Cada vez se analiza con más fuerza la idea de que Polonia posiblemente ingrese "a pedido" de Ucrania para ocupar (defender?) una parte del país.



https://mundo.sputniknews.com/20220428/inteligencia-rusa-polonia-planea-ocupar-su-territorio-historico-en-ucrania-1124951455.html



_La idea de ocupación de los territorios occidentales ucranianos por Polonia no es nueva, subrayó a Sputnik Alexéi Fenenko, doctor en Ciencias Políticas y profesor asociado de la Universidad Estatal de Moscú._​_"La idea circula desde 2014. Se espera que en el último momento el Gobierno de Kiev podría escaparse allí [al oeste de Ucrania] y crear un fragmento de la antigua Ucrania, que Occidente reconocería como legítimo y luego Polonia y Hungría podrían quitarle algunos territorios. Creo que este es el propósito de esta concentración de sus fuerzas [en Ucrania]. Es poco probable que quieran entrar en guerra con Rusia, pero es posible que se hagan con una parte de Ucrania", dijo Fenenko._​_En su opinión, la OTAN aprobaría esa decisión de Polonia porque mantendría al menos una parte de Ucrania bajo su control._​
Si esto es lo que se prepara, lo más conveniente para Rusia sería acelerar el paso y conseguir toda la costa del Mar Negro ya que, de no hacerlo a tiempo, tropas polacas (y quizás rumanas) ocupen la región, no como "invasores", sino "a pedido" de Ucrania.

En la práctica esto implica la división de Ucrania en dos (o más) pedazos, uno ruso o bajo la órbita rusa y el otro bajo control, bien de Polonia, bien de la OTAN en su conjunto.

Los ucranianos, como antaño los polacos, quedarán con cara de tontos viendo como su país desaparece (aunque conserve formalmente el nombre en la parte polaca) y de este modo Zelinsky habrá llevado a cabo la mejor y estupenda decisión de su corta carrera... quedarse sin país !!  

La situación puede escalar por dos vías:

a) Rusia considera que se cruza una "línea roja" y atacar con más fuerzas y en particular a los polacos que ingresen.

b) Lo que queda del Ejército ucraniano, puede considerar que "perder el país" ya es un abuso y opten por deponer a Zelensky, firmar algún tipo de acuerdo con los rusos y evitar que los polacos se quedan con la otra mitad de Ucrania.

Claro que también la situación podría DESESCALAR si "bajo la mesa" hubiera algún tipo de acuerdo RUSIA-NATO, por el cual, Rusia se queda con una mitad, la NATO-POLONIA con la otra y acuerdan algún mecanismo para evitar ataques recíprocos.

Lo MEJOR que puede pasar es que regresamos a una etapa de "Guerra Fría".
Lo PEOR, es que esto siga escalando tipo "IGM style" y cada vez la situación se vaya desbarrancando.

Que *ingleses, norteamericanos (y hasta polacos)* estarán felices de la vida, no lo dudo. Me sorprende *la inacción de Alemania y Francia* (por no hablar de *Italia o España* aunque éstos juegan en segunda división en la política europea). Europa, en el contexto de una "nueva guerra fría" pasa a convertirse en una colonia norteamericana (o anglosajona) al 100%.

No necesariamente es malo... sólo es humillante y triste. 

Vivirás en una colonia norteamericana y con una "guerra fría" *drenando tus recursos, tu seguridad y tu calidad de vida*... PERO SERAS FELIZ !!


----------



## alexforum (29 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> España, esta vez sí, del lado correcto de la historia
> 
> Da rabia, eh? filocochinos



El lado correcto era la neutralidad


----------



## Sergei Mamani (29 Abr 2022)

Transnistria está compuesta en su mayoría por moldavos, rusos y ucros, en caso hipotético de invasión esta gente actuaria como unidad y colaboraría con Rusia en la defensa?
la verdad que de esa región conozco la historia del sheriff y listo

seria una casa de puta que cada grupo tirara pa su bando


----------



## Simo Hayha (29 Abr 2022)

Al frente con ladas y fragonetas, qué puede salir mal?


----------



## Arraki (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## arriondas (29 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Cada vez se analiza con más fuerza la idea de que Polonia posiblemente ingrese "a pedido" de Ucrania para ocupar (defender?) una parte del país.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al final, la partición de Ucrania va tomando forma. Los polacos se quedarán con el oeste y Rusia con el este. No implicaría que en un primer momento cada uno de ellos se anexionara la parte que le toca, pero de facto sería así; en un lado una zona bajo control polaco llamada Ucrania, y las republicas prorrusas en el otro.


----------



## Simo Hayha (29 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Si se acabasen los tanques, cosa poco probable, les mandaríamos coches y fragonetas de desguaze, como han tenido que hacer los rusos.


----------



## coscorron (29 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Recopilatorio fascinante de los amigos de Sánchez y su predilección por el plástico de embalar.
> 
> Más videos en el enlace.



Que es lo que hace a los gitanos y an queridos en todo el mundo.... Ahhhb si, sus costumbres de parasitar y aprovecharse deltesto en cualquier momento y situación incluyendo pandemia, guerra o lo que sea


----------



## capitán almeida (29 Abr 2022)

Vaya tenemos al desfigurao echando mierda sin parar en el hilo, debe ser que la cosa no pinta bien para los freedoms fighters


----------



## Archimanguina (29 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Al final, la partición de Ucrania va tomando forma. Los polacos se quedarán con el oeste y Rusia con el este. No implicaría que en un primer momento cada uno de ellos se anexionara la parte que le toca, pero de facto sería así; en un lado una zona bajo control polaco llamada Ucrania, y las republicas prorrusas en el otro.



Tengo serias dudas de que rusia acepte eso. Seguramente les tirara un pepinazo tactico nuclear a los polacos en ucrania para marcar el territorio.

Pero antes, de forma inminente se va a liar en trasnistria, salvo que el gobierno Moldavo lo pueda impedir que creo que no, pues no tiene peso alguno. Rumania obligada por el tio de zumosol y su mosca cojonera se intentara anexionar moldavia por las bravas y ucrania intentara lo propio en trasnistria. Y ahi que la cosa se salga de madre y escale hacia lo desconocido es tremendamente probable.


----------



## mazuste (29 Abr 2022)

Con las agresiones imperiales Irak, Afganistán... EEUU tuvo acceso a enormes recursos energéticos,
que fueron descargados a la torrentera especulativa de la deuda; lo que les vino como anillo al dedo 
y permitió evitar el colapso del capitalismo a principios del nuevo milenio....
Claro que, solo ha estado prorrogando mas lo inevitable: la crisis explotó en 2008 y está mostrando
el profundo cráter financiero hoy..


----------



## mazuste (29 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Con las agresiones imperiales Irak, Afganistán... EEUU tuvo acceso a enormes recursos energéticos,
> que fueron descargados a la torrentera especulativa de la deuda; lo que les vino como anillo al dedo
> y permitió evitar el colapso del capitalismo a principios del nuevo milenio....
> Claro que, solo ha estado prorrogando mas lo inevitable: la crisis explotó en 2008 y está mostrando
> el profundo cráter financiero hoy..



Es fundamental partir de esa eclosión para entender lo que está en juego en el tablero geopolítico
Rusia-Ucrania. Si EEUU no coloniza el núcleo de riquezas de esa región, despedazando a ambos
Estados en el proceso, el ciclo especulativo se interrumpirá y el proyecto imperial USAno tocará fondo.


----------



## Agilipollado (29 Abr 2022)

Vamos, que a Ucrania le harán un Polonia 1939... mientras los rusos invaden la parte oriental, los polacos invaden la occidental...

Si Rusia es la Alemania nazi, la UE es la Unión Sovietica je je je


----------



## bigmaller (29 Abr 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> El lado correcto era la neutralidad



No solo es el lado correcto. Es el lado logico y mas seguro. 
Si solo se estuviera hablando de prevenir guerras, es la opcion que mejir te asegura no entrar en guerra. 

Pero ya sabemos que la guerra es la POLITICA/ECONOMIA por otros medios.


----------



## mazuste (29 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Al final, la partición de Ucrania va tomando forma. Los polacos se quedarán con el oeste y Rusia con el este. No implicaría que en un primer momento cada uno de ellos se anexionara la parte que le toca, pero de facto sería así; en un lado una zona bajo control polaco llamada Ucrania, y las republicas prorrusas en el otro.



Observo que se olvidan de un mantra: "volver a las fronteras de 1997"
Cualquier especulación que no tenga en cuenta esta máxima, fallará.


----------



## bigmaller (29 Abr 2022)

Agilipollado dijo:


> Vamos, que a Ucrania le harán un Polonia 1939... mientras los rusos invaden la parte oriental, los polacos invaden la occidental...
> 
> Si Rusia es la Alemania nazi, la UE es la Unión Sovietica je je je



Me parece que rusia es la union sovietica. 

Atar cabos.


----------



## bigmaller (29 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Observo que se olvidan de un mantra: "volver a las fronteras de 1997"
> Cualquier especulación que no tenga en cuenta esta máxima, fallará.



Personalmente me parece una bajada de pantalones si sucede. USA no se puede permitir eso. No pasará. 

Si las fronteras otan vuelven a los ochenta, el dolar muere.


----------



## dabuti (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## ferrys (29 Abr 2022)

La CNN









American killed fighting alongside Ukrainian forces in Ukraine


An American citizen, Willy Joseph Cancel, was killed fighting alongside Ukrainian forces in Ukraine, members of Cancel's family confirmed to CNN.




amp.cnn.com


----------



## Mitrofán (29 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Roger de Lauria, el italiano



ahí, hurgando con ahinco en el pus nazilán


----------



## mazuste (29 Abr 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Personalmente me parece una bajada de pantalones si sucede. USA no se puede permitir eso. No pasará.
> 
> Si las fronteras otan vuelven a los ochenta, el dolar muere.



EEUU se lleva salvando por la campana,al menos, 20 años.
Y la sangre que necesitan chupar para vivir está complicada.


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

Casi 5000 paginas y final de mes, es un buen momento para evolucionar el Hilo.
Nuevo hilo "*Guerra en Ucrania XVII*”






Guerra en Ucrania XVII


Guerra en Ucrania XVII Hilos Anteriores, Se está liando parda en Ucrania 0 - 1 Dic 2013 – 3 Dic 2014 http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=483851 1 – 19 Ene 2014 – 1 Mar 2014 http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=499229 2 – 1...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Zparo reincidente (29 Abr 2022)

En Rumania , justo en la frontera con Moldavia tenemos a 1000 tíos


----------



## Von Rudel (29 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Inicialmente intervendrían los ejércitos profesionales de la Otan. Para cuando la gente común se diese cuenta, estaríamos metidos en un conflicto mundial de consecuencias imprevisibles. La escasez de suministros, el desempleo y los reclutamientos forzosos, ocurrirían mucho después. Incluso en la II guerra mundial, Alemania no recurrió a esas medidas hasta finales del 44.




Hombre, si la Otan le da por atacar a Rusia. Ten por seguro que China intervendría para salvar a Rusia. No se puede permitir que Rusia cayera o por lo menos no sin que estos sufrieran mucho. Aun así ir a por territorio Ruso nos puede llevar a un intercambio nuclear en el que Europa sería aniquilada de Lisboa a los Urales.


----------



## otroyomismo (29 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Libro extraordinario y tiene otro muy bueno sobre la caída de Constantinopla.



Si. Aun mejor, creo.
Y luego esta esta obra maestra:







Tube la potra de conseguirlo no hace mucho de segunda mano aunque nuevo (esta descatalogado) aunque el precio... glups.


----------



## otroyomismo (29 Abr 2022)

petroglifo dijo:


> No fue ninguna excusa, los ucranianos habian pactado con los EEUU, rescindir el contrato de la base naval de Sebastopol y alquilarsela a los usanos, de ahi viene toda esta crisis...



interesante. Se puede confirmar de alguna manera o es rumorlologia?


----------



## Roedr (29 Abr 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Imperios civilizadores e integradores.
> Persia aquemenida El primer imperio mundial.
> Roma.
> España.
> ...



Muy bueno.


----------



## NS 4 (29 Abr 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Tengo serias dudas de que rusia acepte eso. Seguramente les tirara un pepinazo tactico nuclear a los polacos en ucrania para marcar el territorio.
> 
> Pero antes, de forma inminente se va a liar en trasnistria, salvo que el gobierno Moldavo lo pueda impedir que creo que no, pues no tiene peso alguno. Rumania obligada por el tio de zumosol y su mosca cojonera se intentara anexionar moldavia por las bravas y ucrania intentara lo propio en trasnistria. Y ahi que la cosa se salga de madre y escale hacia lo desconocido es tremendamente probable.



Entiendo lo que dice Arriondas...pero no lo veo venir.

Veo a los yankis deseperados....se les acaba...el dolar.

Ojo segun las reglas de la diplomacia...la postura debil desde hace mucho tiempo es la USANA.


----------



## Guanotopía (29 Abr 2022)

PayPal Blocks Multiple Alternative Media Figures Critical Of US Empire Narratives


Listen to a reading of this article: ❖ In what appears to be yet another escalation in Silicon Valley's redoubled efforts to quash dissident voices since the beginning of the Ukraine war, PayPal has just blocked the accounts of multiple alternative media voices who've been speaking critically...




caitlinjohnstone.substack.com


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

Ahora estamos en

Nuevo hilo "*Guerra en Ucrania XVII*”






Guerra en Ucrania XVII


Guerra en Ucrania XVII Hilos Anteriores, Se está liando parda en Ucrania 0 - 1 Dic 2013 – 3 Dic 2014 http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=483851 1 – 19 Ene 2014 – 1 Mar 2014 http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=499229 2 – 1...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## alnitak (29 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Al final, la partición de Ucrania va tomando forma. Los polacos se quedarán con el oeste y Rusia con el este. No implicaría que en un primer momento cada uno de ellos se anexionara la parte que le toca, pero de facto sería así; en un lado una zona bajo control polaco llamada Ucrania, y las republicas prorrusas en el otro.




una ocupacion de un solo tanque polaco implicaria el lanzamiento inmediaton de srmas tacticas nucleares

dejaros de gilipolleces


----------

